# San Francisco, CA - Comcast



## David Bott

This thread continued from...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=357896 


Thank you.


(Copy of First Post)

San Francisco Bay Area Comcast Information

============================================================ ==============


This thread contains posts regarding Comcast HDTV service in the San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose Bay Area. (This covers San Francisco, San Mateo, Santa Clara, Alameda, Contra Costa, Marin, Sonoma, and Napa counties.)


For Solano County see note below.


To summarize status as of August, 2006:

*HD Channels:*


Note: Not all channels are available everywhere. Check with your local Comcast office, or better yet, post the question here as you will get the most accurate, up to date, information from this group. Having a location/city in your profile helps tremendously.


702 KTVU-DT (FOX) 720p & DD 5.1

703 KNTV-DT (NBC) 1080i & DD 5.1

704 KRON-DT (MyTV) 1080i

705 KPIX-DT (CBS) 1080i & DD 5.1

707 KGO-DT (ABC) 720p & DD 5.1

709 KQED-DT (PBS) (on air 8 p.m. to 6 a.m.) 1080i & DD 5.1


719 INHD (encrypted in most areas) 1080i

720 INHD2 (encrypted in most areas) 1080i (FSNBA-HD see note below)


FSN Bay Area HD (some Warriors, A's and Giants games inserted onto 720, pre-empting INHD2 programming) FSN Bay Area Website-- HD Schedule 


722 Discovery HD Theater 1080i & DD 5.1

723 ESPN HD (encrypted in most areas) 720p & DD 5.1

725 ESPN2 HD (encrypted) 720p & DD 5.1

HD Special Events

-- NFL Channel HD (NFL Game of the Week, Weds. and Thurs. Evenings)

-- INHD programming (third INHD feed) whenever NBA game is on INHD

-- Other HD programming TBA


730 HBO HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

732 Cinemax HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

734 Starz HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

736 Showtime HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

*Note re encryption:* This varies from one head end to the next. Some premiums and/or ESPN HD and/or InHD may be unencrypted in your area, but that will change as soon as Comcast gets all the necessary equipment to encrypt. Only the local HD channels will be "in the clear" once all the head ends have the proper equipment.

*Note re ADS:* ADS, or *A*nalog-*D*igital *S*imulcasting, is when the analog channels are duplicated as digital subchannels. This allows for cheaper, smaller digital boxes as the analog tuner is not needed. ADS also eliminates the need for MPEG encoders in the DVR's. The primary advantage is the elimination of interference typically associated with analog signals.


Most 750/850MHz systems in the Bay Area have implemented ADS. The surest way of obtaining the digital versions of the analog channels is to incorporate at least one Motorola 3412 STB in your household. Once the headend receives the signal that you're in an "ADS-ready" area, your other STB's will automatically start using the digital channels. To find out if you're receiving the digital channels, tune both of your tuners to channel 2, go in to the diagnostics menu, and go to "d06 CURRENT CHANNEL STATUS". If both tuners say 'QAM 256" then you're receiving the digital version of the channel. If they say "Analog" then you are receiving the analog version of the channel.

*Note re 550 Mhz systems:* Not all (or any) HD channels may be available in some Bay Area systems because they are not yet "rebuilt" to either 750 mHz or 860 mHz and thus have less bandwidth to devote to HDTV. As it stands August 2006, there doesn't appear to be any plans to upgrade these systems to bring parity with the rest of the SF bay area. The prevailing assumption is that as we move closer to the analog OTA shutdown date, Comcast will be moving analog channels to digital, and thus, freeing up bandwidth for more channels and services on these systems. This looks to be a long and slow process covering years so don't expect anything new to appear on these systems anytime soon. On these systems you will NOT get: INHD***, INHD2,*** FSN Bay Area HD***, Showtime HD, KRON HD and/or HD Special Events among others depending on the particular system.


But, you will pay the same rates as subscribers who do receive the full complement of channels and services. This is an inequity that Comcast, to date, has not addressed and continues to remain silent on.


These systems are located in, among other areas,


Antioch

Hayward

Los Gatos

Milpitas

Pittsburg

San Leandro

San Lorenzo

Santa Rosa

Saratoga

Sunnyvale(parts)

Vallejo

*** INHD and INHD2 are available in areas of Saratoga, Milpitas and Los Gatos even though these are primarily 550 Mhz systems.

*Note: Solano County.* Information obtained from Comcast subscriber heyjjjaded in Vacaville.


1. Our local HD channels are all out of Sacramento

2. Unlike Sacramento though, all of our HD channels are in the 700's (the way they are in San Francisco)

3. We get standard network non-HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox) from both Sacramento & San Francisco

4. The 800 telephone number on our Comcast brochure puts us through to the bay area

5. Our HD problems (break-ups, audio-drops, failure to switch from INHD2 to FSN HD) almost always coincide with the same problems reported by the Sacramento customers


For further Sacramento information, see the Sacramento Comcast Thread 


*HD Capable Set Top Box/Firmware:*


Motorola 5100 and Motorola 6200


The 6200 has a faster processor and two firewire (IEEE 1394) ports.


Firmware 7.15 (7.10 in some areas). DVI and Firewire are activated with both versions but are more stable and user friendly with 7.15.


Current software is 51.88-2002.


See the rest of the thread, below, or the 5100/6200 thread in the HDTV Hardware forum for more specific information.

*HD-DVR/Software:*


Motorola 6412-- first became available in December 2004. (6208 was originally projected to be available November/December 2003). Costs extra $9.95 per month (or $4.95 per month more than a non-DVR HD STB rental from Comcast) above what you are otherwise paying for now.


Software for the HD DVR the iGuide, by Guideworks, a joint venture of Comcast and Gemstar-TV Guide. Software for all other HD boxes will eventually be the iGuide but has not yet been downloaded to them as of February 17, 2005.


Current firmware version for the 6412:


Current software version for the 6412: 71.44 1203 (revision should be coming in the next couple of months)



Motorola 6412 PIII--same as 6412 listed above but has HDMI video output vs DVI for the above 6412.


Current firmware version for the 6412-PIII: 12.31



Motorola 3412--same as 6412 PIII only it has no analog tuner. The 3412 is a digital-only DVR and can be used only on systems where ADS has been implemented.


Current firmware version for the 3412: 12.22


*Costs:*


Limited basic cable, which is required for all subscriptions, ranges from $9 to $17 per month depending on your area. HD STB rental (non-DVR) is $5 per month. To get INHD and ESPN HD, if encrypted, you need Digital Classic tier at $9.95 per month. Premium HD channels, if encrypted, are received with any a la carte or package subscription that includes the SD versions of those channels.


HD-DVR (6412-3412) cost: $4.95 more per month than the standard HD STB. To be eligible to rent the DVR you must have a subscription to Standard Cable and at least Digital Classic--average cost--$57


Note: All the above prices prices and packages will vary somewhat from area to area, check with others in your location and/or contact the local Comcast office that serves your area.



I will update this summary as information changes. If anyone has different or updated information to the above, please post it to this thread and I will incorporate it.


----------



## fender4645

What happened????? Did it get too big??


----------



## David Bott

Nothing...But when threads start to get real large that can actually hurt the site in performance. Thanks


----------



## Grandude

Darn, composed a message and couldn't send it. Will try again.


Thanks to all who replied regarding signal strength and use of splitters/amplifiers.

I'll probably wait till it warms up a bit before tackling the task of running another RG6 line.


BTW, what is the range required on a splitter for use in a cableTV, cable/internet setup?


----------



## Tom Koegel

Does anyone know why KQED-HD does not carry Masterpiece Theatre in HD? They just started up a new season with a BBC co-production of Jane Eyre, and it seems only to run on the SD channel. I know there isn't much overlap between the SD and HD broadcasting, but it seems bizarre to me that PBS wouldn't run an HD feed of their premiere show.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Bott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing...But when threads start to get real large that can actually hurt the site in performance. Thanks



Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why KQED-HD does not carry Masterpiece Theatre in HD?



Uh...$$$?


----------



## nikeykid

this post exists only so i can have a dot on this new thread icon.


btw is our local thread the most popular in terms of views and replies?


----------



## slb

Does anyone know how the Motorola HD cable boxes provided by Comcast handle 1080i to 720p conversion? Do they deinterlace 1080i and then scale to 720p, or do they convert it to 540p and then scale to 720p?


The reason I'm asking is that we have a Panasonic 50" plasma (768p) and I've set the Comcast tuner to output HD at 720p, mostly because we watch a lot of sports on ABC, Fox, ESPN, etc. These networks look great, but, the 1080i networks (CBS, NBC, etc.) look a bit soft at times. The picture for these channels seems to improve a bit if I switch to 1080i output, but switching back-and-forth is a PITA. I wish the Motorola boxes had a pass-through mode.


-Steve


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> btw is our local thread the most popular in terms of views and replies?



We were third in terms of replies (behind "St Louis, MO - HDTV" and "Denver, CO - OTA") and second in terms of views (behind the Denver thread). Looks like all of these, and a few more, got similar treatment to alleviate load on the servers.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure this includes the games on INHD? Or is it just the Extra Innings package? The big difference between the NFL and MLB is that MLB games are, for the most part, shown on local stations...not national broadcast stations (with the exception of some ESPN games an FOX games on Saturday). This is what allows Superstations to broadcast nationally from their home territory. All of this on top of the Extra Innings package. While I could see D* getting an exclusive on the Extra Innings package (as stupid as that is), I don't see them taking games off the Superstations, and possibly INHD. I think the term "exclusivity" is used differently between MLB and NFL (at least I hope so).



As far as I can tell, it's just for MLBEI games. No more EI on INHD or Dish, or whoever else carried them, only DirecTV. Although, the scuttlebutt seems to be that Congress may have something to say about, I don't know what they could possibly do though, this is no different from Sunday Ticket with the NFL.


I guess I should be glad that we got FSNBA-HD up here instead of INHD, I hear that INHD puts up a big bug on their movies and don't adhere much to OAR either.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Darn, composed a message and couldn't send it. Will try again.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who replied regarding signal strength and use of splitters/amplifiers.
> 
> I'll probably wait till it warms up a bit before tackling the task of running another RG6 line.
> 
> 
> BTW, what is the range required on a splitter for use in a cableTV, cable/internet setup?



I would make sure it's good out to at least 1GHz.


Like these for example,

http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/pr...php?pid=209661 

Buy 2-Way Cable Splitters for Cable TV at YourBroadbandStore.com


----------



## hiker

Grandude,

You can also go down to your local Comcast store and get a splitter or two. I even picked up a 3-way down at my store.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh...$$$?



What dollars are you thinking about? They seem to show any number of series on KQED-HD that were shot on film and converted to HD (no doubt by PBS on a national basis). Why wouldn't they do that with their showcase product, Masterpiece Theatre?


To ask the question another way, is this a KQED issue or a PBS issue nationwide? Wait, I'll answer my own question. Google reveals an Oregon public broadcasting site listing an HDTV broadcast of the show. Of course, it could be an HD transmission of a 4:3 SD signal, I dunno . . . .


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would make sure it's good out to at least 1GHz.
> 
> Like these for example,
> http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/pr...php?pid=209661
> 
> Buy 2-Way Cable Splitters for Cable TV at YourBroadbandStore.com



I decided to try one I had here already, somewhere in the 900 to 2050 range. I was worried that the low end would be too high but apparently not.


Ran a temporary cable from the next room which had an existing outlet to hook up and ran a scan on my LG 37LC2D and it found 345 stations. WOW. I'm on the Healdsburg cable system here in far north Santa Rosa which is a newer system.


Going through the channels it found, I discovered that it found all the scrambled ones which I can't view, of course, and many music/no video channels. I spent over an hour trying to delete the channels I don't want, but it never showed the scrambled ones in the delete menu.


Anyway, the results were so successful that I will now run a permanent cable to the proper location when the weather improves and I get a 'round tuit'.


Thanks again for all the good info.


----------



## Wendek

about how many times can the cable be split off before bad signal loss is noticed? i'll have to look whether there's a booster on the lines but it's split a few times under the house and then again in the house too. So far most things "seem" ok. would it make a diff to run a dedicated cable for the vonage?


wendek


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> about how many times can the cable be split off before bad signal loss is noticed? i'll have to look whether there's a booster on the lines but it's split a few times under the house and then again in the house too. So far most things "seem" ok. would it make a diff to run a dedicated cable for the vonage?
> 
> 
> wendek



What are you trying to fix? You say "so far most things 'seem' OK." Are you trying to get a better signal?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the Motorola HD cable boxes provided by Comcast handle 1080i to 720p conversion? Do they deinterlace 1080i and then scale to 720p, or do they convert it to 540p and then scale to 720p?
> 
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that we have a Panasonic 50" plasma (768p) and I've set the Comcast tuner to output HD at 720p, mostly because we watch a lot of sports on ABC, Fox, ESPN, etc. These networks look great, but, the 1080i networks (CBS, NBC, etc.) look a bit soft at times. The picture for these channels seems to improve a bit if I switch to 1080i output, but switching back-and-forth is a PITA. I wish the Motorola boxes had a pass-through mode.



I don't know what goes on exactly, but I have noticed that the output (of 1080i channels) looks better with the box set to 1080i. I have a small LCD in the bedroom, and I've tried it with my friend's new 50" plasma as well. Maybe those extra few pixels really make a difference (1366x768 vs 1280x720) or maybe the Moto box just sucks at conversion...


(I have a 1080i CRT in the living room, which naturally looks better set on 1080i for everything).


----------



## russwong

With the onslaught of HDHomeRun, My-HD, Fusion, OCUR, QAM Tuners on New TVS...


How long will Comcast continue to leave the broadcast channels in the clear?


Everyone refers to the FCC regulations and they have to keep it in the clear, but from what I understood, it's a must carry rule, not a must carry in the clear rule...


I subscribe to Basic Cable with HD and I pay for an extra HD box. But I have 2 HD cards and am adding an HDHomeRun device... I prefer QAM to OTA, because it's just more consistant, but I'm worried that relying on Comcast to keep the channels in the clear might be short sighted.


I was wondering if anyone had any information for the Bay Area that indicated that Comcast would never be encrypting those channels?


Just wondering.


Russ


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> about how many times can the cable be split off before bad signal loss is noticed? i'll have to look whether there's a booster on the lines but it's split a few times under the house and then again in the house too. So far most things "seem" ok. would it make a diff to run a dedicated cable for the vonage?
> 
> 
> wendek



I've got a lot of splits in my line, but I also put in that motorola signal booster/splitter to the main run that comes into my house. Before I added the booster, I had some signal quality issues on some of the splits furthest down the line, but now everything seems to be good enough for me to tune everything. As for the quality, not sure, but I haven't been getting any drops or anything.

http://broadband.motorola.com/consum...ignal_booster/ 


From the signal booster, that output cable is then split at least 3 times. Then each of those splits are probably split at least 3 or more times down the way.


So from one cable into my house I feed 6 rooms. Then in one room, it's split at least 4 more times (cable box, TV, and 2 HD tuners on the HTPC, will be split more once I add the HDHomeRun to that). In two of the rooms, it's split at least twice (one for the TV and one for a Tivo and HTPC).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any information for the Bay Area that indicated that Comcast would never be encrypting those channels?
> 
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> Russ



Never is a long time. The last I was told about this, was that the channels will remain like they are, locals will not be encrypted. I take them at their word. Can they encrypt the locals ?? Yes, it's their cable system. Will they ?? I wouldn't expect them to do it any time soon if ever but with new technology coming down the road, like Switched Video, it could be a thing of the past.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone refers to the FCC regulations and they have to keep it in the clear, but from what I understood, it's a must carry rule, not a must carry in the clear rule...



The must-carry rules also state it must be included in a "basic-tier". Definition of basic-tier includes not being encrypted.


The contention for *some* cable companies (not Comcast) is whether must-carry applies to:


1) analog only

2) analog *and* digital

3) analog *or* digital, but not necessarily both


That was my understanding from a while back of why some cable companies encrypt the locals and others don't. I don't follow the issue that closely so maybe this has been clarified in further FCC rulings, so please feel free to correct me.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definition of basic-tier includes not being encrypted.



Can you elaborate on this portion? What implies that basic-tier includes not being encrypted?


I can see the point of analog and/or digital debate. I'm hoping it's "AND", especially since everything is supposed to be moving to digital. So as long as they keep the broadcast channels in the basic tier, that makes sense. Otherwise, all my HD cards and tuners are worth nothing for QAM.


The question really comes down to: Will the cable company prevent me from receiving this basic tier with other devices except their own?


So say fast foward to 2009 or 2010 and everything has moved to digital as supposedly mandated... no more analog broadcasts, all those analog tv's are outdated (good bye to my hauppauge cards and Tivo Series 2), you will either need a digital TV with an antenna or a TV and a cable box. Would the cable companies allow digital TV with out a cable box (unencrypted) to tune that basic tier again? Obviously paid for via comcast subscription.


Just wondering if I'm putting money in technology that Comcast could render useless by flipping the switch. I some what think we're lucky here in the bay area, because our digital broadcast channels are unencrypted, but I look at the Tivo Series 3 thread and these other threads and lots of places have them encrypted, thus requiring cable card for Series 3 and making these other tuners useless for QAM.


----------



## Keenan

I tend to think that Comcast will continue to provide the local HD in the clear for quite some time to come. Although, with nets like CBS coming up for contract, and the fact that they have stated very clearly that they want a "substantial" amount of cash for their signals, who knows how the cable companies will handle that. They may provide an analog version of the net's signal while charging for the digital signal.


Either that, or the cost of Basic Cable will probably raise in price, something that will probably happen anyways with state awarded franchises with local control being out of the picture.


OTOH, cable companies are getting a lot of heat from Congress on the skyrocketing cost of cable so who knows what will happen.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So say fast foward to 2009 or 2010 and everything has moved to digital as supposedly mandated... no more analog broadcasts, all those analog tv's are outdated (good bye to my hauppauge cards and Tivo Series 2), you will either need a digital TV with an antenna or a TV and a cable box.



You can just about take to the bank that the cablecos will still provide some analog signals past the OTA analog cutoff.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can just about take to the bank that the cablecos will still provide some analog signals past the OTA analog cutoff.



Comcasts CEO has already stated that they will be providing a limited number of analog channels to some areas well past the 2009 analog drop dead date, by reconverting the digital signal to analog or paying big bucks to the stations for an analog feed. The drop dead date is for over the air broadcasting of the analog signal and does not apply to cable.


But if they go to a switched video system, which to me makes a whole lot of sense, I don't know if they would provide an analog channel or not. In theory it shouldn't matter, in a switched video system, if the channel is analog or digital. The whole reason for going to all digital is to free up the wasted bandwidth that analog takes up and to add more digital content. I think that analog will go the way of the dinosaurs and a lot sooner than most people think. Bandwidth is tight even in areas that are upgraded and analog is just wasting space, it makes good business sense to get rid of analog.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it makes good business sense to get rid of analog.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, it depends on how much it will cost, with at least 50% of cable subs still analog only, that's a huge expenditure to supply all those TVs with converters, for what would have to be next to nothing, It may be cheaper to continue to supply the basic 30 or so channels for the next 10 years or so in analog versus the expense of converters for subs who only pay around $18 a month, or less, to begin with.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, it depends on how much it will cost, with at least 50% of cable subs still analog only, that's a huge expenditure to supply all those TVs with converters, for what would have to be next to nothing, It may be cheaper to continue to supply the basic 30 or so channels for the next 10 years or so in analog versus the expense of converters for subs who only pay around $18 a month, or less, to begin with.



Well, the problem with that is that if you can't add content, because there isn't enough bandwidth to do that, then the cable company will never get a greater revenue in that area, you are basically stagnated with what you have now and will never see anything else. The business is profit at the least cost to you. Analog is stopping you from adding content, without adding content how do you justify increasing prices without driving customers away because they don't get what they can get from another source at the same or lower price ?? You are seeing that Comcast has realized that they have to upgrade all the areas it serves or lose those customers in that area, think 550 MHz areas. The Sat companies and the other providers like Version and AT&T will take advantage of that situation and gain a foothold in the cable areas that are not getting what they are paying for.


It's time people get over this fixation with analog and move into the digital age. They are already thinking of having tv manufacturers put warning labels on all new analog tvs letting people know that they will need a converter box to get over the air signals after 2009. If you look further down the line at what the cable industry is thinking about using to help with this dwindling bandwidth, like switched video, everyone that has cable will have to have a box, just like the Sat companies do now. If you think you can go somewhere else to get analog then where are you going to go. All the Sat companies require that you have a box, AT&T requires that you have a box ( not sure about Version but we're not in their area ) so there's no place to go. This is going to happen eventually, already switched video is being used in a couple of areas back East, so it's not if this is going to happen but when.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tskrainar

... 'cause the apocalypse must be near: FSN-HD is up in Sunnyvale!!! I never thought I'd see the day


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... 'cause the apocalypse must be near: FSN-HD is up in Sunnyvale!!! I never thought I'd see the day



Hell muthafuggin' yeah!! I can't wait to watch the Ws play in HD.


----------



## cardinalblue

Great news about FSN-HD in Sunnyvale! Anyone out there getting it to show up on their S3 Tivo Program Guide?


On that same note: Anyone using a cable card getting this with Limited Basic + Digital Classic?


----------



## slb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what goes on exactly, but I have noticed that the output (of 1080i channels) looks better with the box set to 1080i. I have a small LCD in the bedroom, and I've tried it with my friend's new 50" plasma as well. Maybe those extra few pixels really make a difference (1366x768 vs 1280x720) or maybe the Moto box just sucks at conversion...
> 
> 
> (I have a 1080i CRT in the living room, which naturally looks better set on 1080i for everything).



Walk,

Thanks for the reply. I think most of what I'm seeing is variability in the quality of programs. Some 1080i programming actually looks pretty good when output at 720p, while other shows on the same network appear a bit soft. In any case, live sports definitely looks best on the networks broadcasting at 720p.


-Steve


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's time people get over this fixation with analog and move into the digital age. They are already thinking of having tv manufacturers put warning labels on all new analog tvs letting people know that they will need a converter box to get over the air signals after 2009.



I just bought a Sony DVD Recorder, and there was a note (either a separate note inside the box or part of the manual) that said that a digital converter would be needed to record with the tuner starting in 2009.


-- Don


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got my bill the other day, the first one with the price increase and I often wonder why I am paying so much for diversion? I think the model for the future is existing broadcast channels and VOD and that VOD a very open format not the limited one offered now. IOW, if anyone here had some content they wanted to make available then one puts up a web site and the content on a server which can handle VOD and takes care of the charges Comcast taps into this and takes a portion of the fee. BTW, the web site is something that is displayed via the STB not something seperate you need a computer for.


I would love this as movies and content that does not have a vast market can finally get distribution. I'm sure this is a logical model that Comcast and other VOD have been looking at. The only fly in the ointment to keep this from happening is the Hollywood stuffed shirts that want to control media and keep competition out. The arts belong to the people not the fat heads.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It may be cheaper to continue to supply the basic 30 or so channels for the next 10 years or so in analog versus the expense of converters for subs who only pay around $18 a month, or less, to begin with.



Along those lines if they went with a 30 channel analog lineup, that would free up bandwidth for rougly 100-150 HD channels.


Eventually cable will be all digital, there is no argument there. The question is whether this is a gradual transition or some abrupt event. There are folks on both sides and a case can be made either way.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Along those lines if they went with a 30 channel analog lineup, that would free up bandwidth for rougly 100-150 HD channels.
> 
> 
> Eventually cable will be all digital, there is no argument there. The question is whether this is a gradual transition or some abrupt event. There are folks on both sides and a case can be made either way.



Definitely, a 30 channel analog lineup is not such a bad thing for us digital fans, 40 or so analog slots can provide a lot of room for HD, more room than there is HD channels today, or even probably by the end of the year.


As you note, there is logical speculation on both sides, my money is on there being 30 basic cable analogs well past 2010, there's just way too many folks out there with analog sets that a cable company does not want to disenfranchise.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is going to happen eventually, already switched video is being used in a couple of areas back East, so it's not if this is going to happen but when.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I agree, it's going to happen eventually. IMO, it's going to happen later rather than sooner. As far as boxes go, don't think that that isn't a significant selling point for cable versus the satcos, plug the cable into your TV, call the cable company, bingo, you have cable TV. Not so with sat.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardinalblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great news about FSN-HD in Sunnyvale! Anyone out there getting it to show up on their S3 Tivo Program Guide?
> 
> 
> On that same note: Anyone using a cable card getting this with Limited Basic + Digital Classic?



I'll certainly check my S3 tonight










It hasn't appeared on my line-up on TiVo Central Online. I wonder how long it takes TiVo to update the lineup, or if we can speed that up if it hasn't happened yet by calling their CS. I just want to make sure I can record Tuesday's Sharks/Stars game in HD, since I'll be traveling to Home Depot to get some locust repellant.










On a related TiVo S3/CableCad note, just got a message last night to call Comcast (or their subcontractor) to give them CableCard info for pairing those to my TiVo. I was wondering if they'd ever call.


----------



## mr. wally

sorry for off topic, but i'm not getting any response on the ota thread. i'm in los gatos near lark and winchester. anyone in the area been sucessful in picking up all local hd broadcasts with attic antannae. if so what kind, and how hard was it to set up.

thanks


----------



## hiker

Here's an article about SDV and Comcast's plans:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News 


As a TiVo S3 owner many are finding it worrisome, TiVo Community discussion here .


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's an article about SDV and Comcast's plans:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News
> 
> 
> As a TiVo S3 owner many are finding it worrisome, TiVo Community discussion here .



Yeah, that's a little worrisome for S3 owners, although I really don't think this will be widespread for at least 2-3 years. Are there any cable systems in the US who are actively using switched video right now? If so, how does the S# interact with those environments?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a little worrisome for S3 owners, although I really don't think this will be widespread for at least 2-3 years. Are there any cable systems in the US who are actively using switched video right now? If so, how does the S# interact with those environments?



Yes, Cablevision is using Switched Video in it's system now. Comcast is in trials in 2 markets and is saying they will deploy it in the 2nd half of this year. How wide spread that initial deployment will be is yet to be determined but it's coming a lot sooner than I had initially thought.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Cablevision is using Switched Video in it's system now. Comcast is in trials in 2 markets and is saying they will deploy it in the 2nd half of this year. How wide spread that initial deployment will be is yet to be determined but it's coming a lot sooner than I had initially thought.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Switched video makes a lot of sense for niche channels. Get those out of the bandwidth makes room for more mainstream & HD.


----------



## Mikef5

Some light reading from Light Reading







about the new DCH boxes from Motorola, seems Comcast will be using these boxes. They have a feature called " follow-me " which is a great feature, sort of a home network box. They are also the first boxes to use cable cards.

http://www.lightreading.com/document...299&print=true 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switched video makes a lot of sense for niche channels. Get those out of the bandwidth makes room for more mainstream & HD.



Can they do a hybrid system like that or does the system have to be all switched ?? Nice to see you out and about Dave










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can they do a hybrid system like that or does the system have to be all switched ?? Nice to see you out and about Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



dunno really. To me, it looks like nothing more than full time On Demand.


Look at what is on the DCTs now: analog channels re-digitized, digital channels, VOD streams, local FM radio stations & legacy pay per view. Coax is amazing, anything that can be done with twisted pair can be done so much better on coax.


I saw those new Moto boxes at CES (cable card slot is in the back):
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/barovelli/boxes.jpg 


Also saw the UI on them (and the follow me feature)
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/barovelli/guide.jpg 


Then I saw a Motorola booth babe's hand in front of the camera. Oops!
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...i/motohand.jpg 


Check out MoCa for some interesting developments in home networking. And check out the logos listed in "Board of Directors". This may be the magic behind 'follow me'..
http://www.mocalliance.org/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Then I saw a Motorola booth babe's hand in front of the camera. Oops!
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4...li/motohand.jpg



Nice looking hand







Was there a body with that hand ???

From what I've garnered from my readings, this Switched Video is Video on Demand all the time and it seems the only upgrades needed are in the head-end equipment, not sure if existing boxes could be used or not but I'd rather have those new boxes anyways. That follow me feature would be nice. You wouldn't happen to have the specs on those boxes do you ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## infiniterb

Anyone know if we'll be getting UFC 67 in HD next Saturday? I was hearing rumors that it may be on the HD-Special Events channel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> And check out the logos listed in "Board of Directors".



Wow, and right up at the top too....










Charles Cerino

Vice president of New Services Technology

Comcast New Media Development


Looks like that Moca system can do quite a lot, server box using existing cable to communicate with other boxes on the cable, sounds like the promised Home Networking system.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switched video makes a lot of sense for niche channels. Get those out of the bandwidth makes room for more mainstream & HD.



Is switched video something that can run on top of existing infrastructure, where you can select some less popular channels to be delivered via switched video and leave the more popular ones at their normal semi-fixed locations, or is it something where you have to go all switched video or none?


The reason I ask is for compatibility of CableCARD devices like S3 which do not handle switched video. If it is just the less popular channels then I think many people would not be affected nearly as much.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll certainly check my S3 tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't appeared on my line-up on TiVo Central Online. I wonder how long it takes TiVo to update the lineup, or if we can speed that up if it hasn't happened yet by calling their CS.



You can file a line up report on the web site, there's tech article pointing to that at http://tivo.com/lineup .


For UHD, TiVo didn't seem to notice until I poked them.


----------



## walk

Those new boxes look nice too. Would blend in nicely with my PS3 8)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's an article about SDV and Comcast's plans:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...=Breaking+News
> 
> 
> As a TiVo S3 owner many are finding it worrisome, TiVo Community discussion  here .



I would fully expect SDV to be used on the less popular channels, it makes no sense to use it with the channels the majority of people watch, networks channels being at the top of that list, with maybe premiums right behind them along with the popular cablenets.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Bott* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 702 KTVU-DT (FOX) 720p & DD 5.1
> 
> 703 KNTV-DT (NBC) 1080i & DD 5.1
> 
> 704 KRON-DT (MyTV) 1080i
> 
> 705 KPIX-DT (CBS) 1080i & DD 5.1
> 
> 707 KGO-DT (ABC) 720p & DD 5.1
> 
> 709 KQED-DT (PBS) (on air 8 p.m. to 6 a.m.) 1080i & DD 5.1



I have an S3 Tivo with no cablecards (yet...?). I have no HDTV yet either, so this is just me playing with the digital channesl so far (esp since I can't use Tivo functionality without the cards)..


anyway, is there some other info in another thread about the "regular" numbers for these channels?


In other words, I know that Fox is 2-1 cable, CBS is 5-1, etc.. The one I couldn't find was NBC, which someone else told me is 84-1.


So I'm wondering if there are others I'm missing. I'll try those channels when I get home, but I don't think they'll work.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice looking hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a body with that hand ???



Yup. With an authoritative voice, too. She said "No Pictures". I waited until someone else in the crowd to whipped out a camera, but I was the one who got caught.










The AMD/ATI booth dude with the digital cable tuner cards was generous to picture takers.


On that subject, C* has produced a training video for techs that have to install cable cards in Media Center PCs. I thought it was very good at explaining the process and some key words to look out for. There was a lesson on just what a MCE PC is and what it does, then it goes on to show installation one and two cable cards in expansion cards, and in the external ATI USB tuner.


Expansion card Media Center
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...lli/atipci.jpg 


External tuner
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...lli/atiusb.jpg 


So - how did I miss anyone from this thread at the AVS Hollywood party? I tried to stand out (that aint hard for a 6'6" person), talked with a few other people, but no names that I knew. Even had my picture taken with Celine, Whoopi, Brittney & Prince.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on this portion? What implies that basic-tier includes not being encrypted?


 http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_20...7cfr76.630.htm 


Is this explicit enough?










> Quote:
> Sec. 76.630 Compatibility with consumer electronics equipment.
> 
> 
> (a) *Cable system operators shall not scramble or otherwise encrypt
> 
> signals carried on the basic service tier.* Requests for waivers of this
> 
> prohibition must demonstrate either a substantial problem with theft of
> 
> basic tier service or a strong need to scramble basic signals for other
> 
> reasons. As part of this showing, cable operators are required to notify
> 
> subscribers by mail of waiver requests. The notice to subscribers must
> 
> be mailed no later than thirty calendar days from the date the request
> 
> waiver was filed with the Commission, and cable operators must inform
> 
> the Commission in writing, as soon as possible, of that notification
> 
> date. The notification to subscribers must state:


----------



## mattack

But the digital channel is different from the analog channel, so technically it's not a signal "on the basic service tier".


----------



## puffpuffin

Hi,


I live in San Francisco where we have Comcast. I recently got an HD Tuner for my computer (Maglia TV Mini HD), but I can't seem to get many channels. I let the tuner software (EyeTV2) scan for all the cable channels for unencrypted channels (Clear QAM) and it came up with 215 channels. I flipped through all 215 channels to identify them, but none of them are local channels which I really want. I'm only getting some PBS, home shopping, and government channels along with a few I could not tell (but they weren't local channels). I tried the auto-scan several times, but ended up with the same 215 channels.


Am I missing something? I thought Comcast was broadcasting the local channels in HD through basic cable? I can't use the antenna because my reception sucks here. I could only get 2 stations (PBS stations) via ATSC.


Any help is appreciated.


Thanks, Phil


----------



## Rerics

I'm now getting 720 for FSN HD in Sunnyvale, but am only getting a 3D logo and no programming yet. The logo looks pretty cool in HD, but I'm itchin' for the sports. I'm going to call Comcast and ask what's up. Is the programming not yet available, and is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing? Thanks, Randy


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rerics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm now getting 720 for FSN HD in Sunnyvale, but am only getting a 3D logo and no programming yet. The logo looks pretty cool in HD, but I'm itchin' for the sports. I'm going to call Comcast and ask what's up. Is the programming not yet available, and is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing? Thanks, Randy



FSN-HD pretty much only broadcasts during live events (i.e. Sharks, Warriors, A's, and Giants). During off-times they just show the logo.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the digital channel is different from the analog channel, so technically it's not a signal "on the basic service tier".



You need to read the attached post to understand what Russ and I were talking about. *If* must-carry applies to the OTA digital rebroadcast on Comcast, then it is in the basic tier. *Whether* must-carry applies is what some (not Comcast) feel is in contention. Comcast has been treating HD locals as must-carry and basic tier. If someone wants to clarify further FCC statements in this area, feel free to do so. I remember a while back, FCC agenda included clarification on digital must-carry, but it was mysteriously pulled from the agenda w/o further explanation. That's when I stopped paying attention.


Russ basically said HD locals are must-carry but where does it say they have to be unencrypted.


I replied that must-carry implies basic tier and basic tier by definition is not encrypted. I also said must-carry for digital is a point of contention for some.


Russ then asked where does it say basic tier cannot be encrypted, which is the post you read and replied to out of context.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9580561 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The must-carry rules also state it must be included in a "basic-tier". Definition of basic-tier includes not being encrypted.
> 
> 
> The contention for *some* cable companies (not Comcast) is whether must-carry applies to:
> 
> 
> 1) analog only
> 
> 2) analog *and* digital
> 
> 3) analog *or* digital, but not necessarily both
> 
> 
> That was my understanding from a while back of why some cable companies encrypt the locals and others don't. I don't follow the issue that closely so maybe this has been clarified in further FCC rulings, so please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has been treating HD locals as must-carry and basic tier.



Well, they aren't entirely consistent in this, as they don't carry the local CW outlet, KBHK, right? I always assumed that was related to some corporate power struggle between TimeWarner and Comcast. But regardless, if they interpreted "must carry" to apply to the KBHK digital signal, we'd have that among the locals, right?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, they aren't entirely consistent in this, as they don't carry the local CW outlet, KBHK, right? I always assumed that was related to some corporate power struggle between TimeWarner and Comcast. But regardless, if they interpreted "must carry" to apply to the KBHK digital signal, we'd have that among the locals, right?



KBCW(KBHK) is owned by CBS along with KPIX in this market. There shouldn't be any issues with Time Warner. I suspect that it's more a bandwidth issue.


BTW, CBS has already stated it wants cash for it's signals come contract time, it will get interesting to see if KPIX-HD remains unencrypted. In fact, once all the nets renegotiate it will be hard to imagine Comcast will absorb all that cost and leave the local HD in Basic and unencrypted without any price increase to the sub.


If ESPN gets about $3 per sub, cablenets like USA and TNT get .50 to 1.00 per sub, FSNBA about $1.00-2.00, you have to figure a highly watched channel like CBS is going to want a considerable amount. Times that by 4 and that's a bunch of money.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KBCW(KBHK) is owned by CBS along with KPIX in this market. There shouldn't be any issues with Time Warner. I suspect that it's more a bandwidth issue.



Hard to rationalize it on bandwidth alone, and I had assumed that their might be bad blood nationally (not just locally) between Comcast and TimeWarner. Why else would they not carry a high-def feed of narrow, but popular (Smallville, etc.) programming as opposed to that ridiculous KRON loop that they ran for years? Or the current high-def simulcast of low-def KRON crap?


----------



## bobby94928

I believe that Comcast has CW in HD in other areas. It may well be CBS......


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, they aren't entirely consistent in this, as they don't carry the local CW outlet, KBHK, right? I always assumed that was related to some corporate power struggle between TimeWarner and Comcast. But regardless, if they interpreted "must carry" to apply to the KBHK digital signal, we'd have that among the locals, right?



The stations also have a choice of whether they want must-carry or to be paid for the channel.


It is my understanding one of the main goals of must-carry is to make sure OTA can have equal access to customers so they don't go the way of the dinosaur. I don't believe it was written to impose a business model on the stations, so they can choose not to do must-carry, if they felt it was in their best interest. The FCC was interested in preserving the free OTA. If must-carry is a necessity to keep stations alive so they can continue to offer free OTA, then FCC is giving them that option.


I don't know if CW is a case of bandwidth or station negotiation or something else.


Since all the locals are already must-carry, I believe the interpretation Comcast has been effectively using for the digital so far has been *when/if* we carry the signal at all, treat it as must-carry/basic-tier. Since we already carry the analog local we satisfy the base minimum of must-carry.


Even after the discussion of in what way must-carry applies to digital, there is also some contention over whether must-carry should apply to every stream or just the main channel (ie the multitude of weather channels, 4 KQED SD, etc.) Comcast has been again taking the interpretation of must-carry and basic tier for all the sub-channels as well.


In this area, I feel Comcast is doing the appropriate thing, so I applaud them for that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hard to rationalize it on bandwidth alone, and I had assumed that their might be bad blood nationally (not just locally) between Comcast and TimeWarner. Why else would they not carry a high-def feed of narrow, but popular (Smallville, etc.) programming as opposed to that ridiculous KRON loop that they ran for years? Or the current high-def simulcast of low-def KRON crap?



It could be that CBS is asking cash for the channel and/or planning on rolling it into their upcoming retrans agreement negotiations, where they have stated, they're going to get cash for their signals. I think CBS/Comcast comes up in another year, or thereabouts.


Time-Warner doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... 'cause the apocalypse must be near: FSN-HD is up in Sunnyvale!!! I never thought I'd see the day



I just got back from a three week vacation a few days ago and have been trying to get caught up on the old thread and this new thread. Just this morning, I was flipping through channels and noticed that Sunnyvale now has FSN-HD. Then I see this post on the new thread. When I heard that Sunnyvale would be upgraded within the next 18 months, I thought the worst and didn't think we'd get upgraded until somewhere toward the end of that 18 month period. But I'm glad to see something so soon! Hopefully more good news isn't too far behind.


By the way, we have one other channel that's been added to the Sunnyvale line up that I also noticed this morning. I don't think anyone has mentioned it on this thread yet. For you Spanish speaking futbol (soccer) fans [I'm not one of them], you can now watch channel 618, GOLTV. It looks as though you have to subscribe to a specific tier to get it, as I got a "Not Authorize" message when I tuned to it.


----------



## Rerics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FSN-HD pretty much only broadcasts during live events (i.e. Sharks, Warriors, A's, and Giants). During off-times they just show the logo.



OK, thanks, that makes sense. I figured the programming would be more limited than the SD version of FSN. The only reason I thought something might be amiss was that I had heard the channel would be available after the 25th, but I was seeing the logo a few days before and after that time. Also, 720 is still not shown on the channel lineup at Comcast's website for Sunnyvale.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rerics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, thanks, that makes sense. I figured the programming would be more limited than the SD version of FSN. The only reason I thought something might be amiss was that I had heard the channel would be available after the 25th, but I was seeing the logo a few days before and after that time. Also, 720 is still not shown on the channel lineup at Comcast's website for Sunnyvale.



Tonights Warriors game is scheduled to be on FSN-HD...next is the Sharks on Tuesday (I think)


----------



## raghu1111

Can someone confirm if they have ADS in Sunnyvale slums? My friend wanted to get a DCT-700 box but Sunnyvale Comcast office told them it does not work for his home (based on his phone number).


Thanks.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm if they have ADS in Sunnyvale slums? My friend wanted to get a DCT-700 box but Sunnyvale Comcast office told them it does not work for his home (based on his phone number).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The 550Mhz Slums do NOT have ADS


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you can now watch channel 618, GOLTV. It looks as though you have to subscribe to a specific tier to get it,



You need the Sports Tier to get it here.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/cfr_20...7cfr76.630.htm
> 
> 
> Is this explicit enough?



Thanks! Looks pretty clear to me... so I guess the question to be answered is whether or not "must carry" includes digital or just analog, right?


So what's this about CBS wanting to charge more?


I guess the bottom line for me is: I want the main broadcast channels (HD) to remain unencrypted and in the basic tier. I don't mind paying $5 for the HD box rental, plus I'm grandfathered, so I get some of the other channels. Too bad those require the cable box.


So if anyone has any insight on whether or not that's going to change, either not included in the basic tier (Which is what the must carry covers) or becoming encrypted, which is whether or not digital falls under the must carry.... that would be great....


Did I state that all correctly? I'm getting senile in my old age...


Russ


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be that CBS is asking cash for the channel and/or planning on rolling it into their upcoming retrans agreement negotiations, where they have stated, they're going to get cash for their signals. I think CBS/Comcast comes up in another year, or thereabouts.
> 
> 
> Time-Warner doesn't have anything to do with it.



I suspect this is the case. There is a huge pissing contest going on between Sinclair broadcasting and Mediacom in the midwest over the broadcaster demanding payment for local TV. Mediacom basically told them to fly a kite, and cable subs in in 16 markets no longer have access to 22 local broadcast stations.


Not only that, but Sinclair just did a deal with DirecTV (which has a deal already for HD transmission from Sinclair) to offer subs a $100 to $150 rebate to switch from cable.


Mediacom appealed to the FCC to intervene, but the FCC suggested they go to arbitration instead. 


Many folks are looking to see what happens in this dispute as the bellwether for conflicts elsewhere.


Comcast in particular seems to have pissed off the chairman of the FCC so much that he denied a waiver from them to delay forcing them to deploy cablecard equipped boxes, so they can not expect much help in a retransmission consent fight with the broadcasters.


Given the degree cable rates have been going up, significantly more increases to pass along these new payments won't be tolerated well by consumers. DirecTV seems to have taken the tack of striking pioneering retransmission deals with the locals to help embolden them to cause trouble with the cable operators. Probably got a nice discount for being the first to fold too. 


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Rerics




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonights Warriors game is scheduled to be on FSN-HD...next is the Sharks on Tuesday (I think)



Yes, I was able to catch that game. Also, when I turned it on again later, it was back to the logo, so I guess that is what we'll see when there is no FSN HD programming.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rerics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I was able to catch that game. Also, when I turned it on again later, it was back to the logo, so I guess that is what we'll see when there is no FSN HD programming.



as it should be. is it really that important to see "best damn" in SD on that channel?


stanfurd vs. ruins is on FSN-HD tonight. as a cal bear, i don't know who to boo harder :\\


----------



## Derek87

i have the exact same setup as you, and i get lots of stuff including what you desire (i'm guessing). i don't have time to type the whole list, but you should get the following HD channels via QAM:


SOP 679, 555 mhz = 702

SOP 613, 747 MHZ = 703

SOP 597, 717 MHZ = 704

SOP 690, 555 MHZ = 705

SOP 687, 753 MHZ = 707

SOP 688, 709 MHZ = 709


at least, those are what i am getting Santa Clara in the clear on my Miglia unit. hopefully this helps and your numbers are similar. if not, i urge you to rescan and carefully go through each channel during prime time and have it display "normal size" to determine the HD ones in an obvious way. beyond using my numbers, i don't think there is any easy way to set up the box except in a labor intensive fashion (it took me a few hours to wade through all the music stations and stuff and figure out which stations to assign with the EPG guide...in the end, it all worked and it's been a nice PVR for me for my minimal TV watching usage. (i was using firewire before with my 6200 box, but when they upgraded the firmwire, i could no longer "tape" 702 and 705, so i went this route and it works well...plus i now have a "TV" in my home office room.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puffpuffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I live in San Francisco where we have Comcast. I recently got an HD Tuner for my computer (Maglia TV Mini HD), but I can't seem to get many channels. I let the tuner software (EyeTV2) scan for all the cable channels for unencrypted channels (Clear QAM) and it came up with 215 channels. I flipped through all 215 channels to identify them, but none of them are local channels which I really want. I'm only getting some PBS, home shopping, and government channels along with a few I could not tell (but they weren't local channels). I tried the auto-scan several times, but ended up with the same 215 channels.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? I thought Comcast was broadcasting the local channels in HD through basic cable? I can't use the antenna because my reception sucks here. I could only get 2 stations (PBS stations) via ATSC.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Phil


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can file a line up report on the web site, there's tech article pointing to that at http://tivo.com/lineup .
> 
> 
> For UHD, TiVo didn't seem to notice until I poked them.



Thanks for the pointer! I first wanted to make sure my TiVo was receiving the channel (it does! yay! bring on the Sharks in HD) before contacting the linup gurus. I sent them a request Saturday afternoon, hopefully they'll set up the guide data soon.


----------



## mattioli

Our house had a 'round tuit' once, sometime in the 80's I believe. It was yellow. Ring a bell?


----------



## Alan X

I believe that Comcast Central does follow this thread, so I have a question:


I live in Ukiah, Mendocino Co. Our cable system, Adelphia, was recently purchased by Comcast. The local office does not seem to know (or want to tell) anything about upgrades out here in the sticks. Anyone have any news on anything planned for this system?


We pay a lot, more than what is represented in this thread, for basic analog cable and digital stb. They offer 4 or 5 HD channels, at a premium, but no broadcast network HD. I have a tv with a qam tuner, and pickup 1 hd channel, INHD. So I am teased with the stunning prospect of HD, but nothing of real value available on our cable. I am about to go to satellite for my programming signal, but wondered if anyone has any news about this system, as cable signal does seem to be the best pq.


Thanks for anything. Also this should help those in the "550 slums" feel better, as we poor step children do not even have that...


----------



## Tom Koegel

Relaying a question for a non-internet-ish friend who has a Motorola 6412 (as do I) and was frustrated in his desire to record the UCLA-Stanford game last night on FSNBA-HD. As is frequently the case, the program guide did not list the game on 720. He thus programmed the box to record the game in low-def on 40 and then set a manual recording for the right time slot on 720. The box made a recording of both, but the recording of 720 is basically empty. Would the box be so "smart" as to refuse to record a channel when the program guide says it is "off the air"? Is there a workaround for this problem?


I had to laugh (what's the alternative, ranting and hair pulling?) when I saw a highly favorable review of the 6412 in the current issue of The Perfect Vision. The author actually lives in the Bay Area, as is witnessed by a screen shot showing the guide with a KQED-HD program listed. The review was highly favorable, with his one major complaint being the lack of implementation of external SATA drives to expand capacity. In my long laundry list of complaints about the 6412, the lack of expandable capacity would be far far far down the list. While over the years the firmware upgrades have made the 6412 experience more tolerable (remember the "green sparklies of death" that would occur during recording playback every week or so requiring a complete power down?--last seen by me during my Oscar Party last year, so it's not that long ago), the experience still reminds me--every day--of the old adage about "whaddaya expect for nuthin?" Or for $5/mo anyways. The most notable remaining gripe is the "remote lag of death", which seems timed to occur most frequently during critical evening viewing periods. Which of course is the most sensible time for the DVR to download the program guide, which at least one poster has identified as the source of the problem. But we still have the incredibly non-intuitive menuing system, the lack of a native pass-through option (720p and 1080i), the lack of any functional ability to skip to a place in a recorded show, etc.


Yeah, I know, I should put my money where my mouth is and buy a Tivo S3. The sheer joy, for a geek like me, of plugging an S3 with terabyte drives might be worth it. But given the cable industry's hatred of the cablecard, I am too concerned about ending up with a box with functionality limited because Comcast decides to mess with data necessary to the (still quite expensive) Tivo box.


And yes, I am having a grumpy Monday . . . .


----------



## nikeykid

tom, i've successfully recorded FSNHD sports that said "off air", not sure why your friend is having problems. i will say that setting a manual recording is hard as hell, i have to waste time pushing the forward button to get to the right time slot, but i can't push it too fast otherwise it starts going in 30 minute intervals. that is pretty infuriating.


----------



## Saratoga Lefty

I have a Sharp LC-37D6U LCD in my bedroom and a Fujitsu 63" Plasma in my family room. Each room has it's own Motorola DCT 6412 III box. The difference in quality between the Fujitsu plasma and the Sharp LCD is unbelievable. The Fujitsu is outstanding and the Sharp is just so so. I'm wondering if this has something to do with how the set top boxes are set up? How do you change the output from 1080i to 720p? Would the Sharp look better if I set the box to 720p. One other difference between the two rooms is that the Sharp is hooked up directly to the Motorola box via HDMI and the Fujitsu is hooked up via HDMI to my Pioneer VSX 74 Txvi Receiver which is hooked up to the Motorola with component cables (HDMI does not work between the Motorola and the Pioneer). Any advice on how to get the Sharp to look better appreciated.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saratoga Lefty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you change the output from 1080i to 720p? Would the Sharp look better if I set the box to 720p.



There is a really helpful WikiBook on the 6412. Here is the section that answers your question re changing the output resolution:

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...2FYPbPr_Output 


As to making the Sharp look like the Fuji . . . that will be a tough deal. I have a very similar setup at home as you do--I have the 50 inch Fuji 40 series and the Sony Bravia LCD 32-incher. I too have a 6412 feeding a receiver by component and then the receiver feeding HDMI to the Fujitsu. (Although the latest 6412 firmware was supposed to eliminate the "HDMI repeater" copy protection error, I haven't bothered to test it out.)


You probably have a couple of things going on. The Fujitsus are known for having one of the best . . . if not THE best . . . internal scalers of any TV set. It's what you are paying for when you paid the premium over what a competitor plasma would cost. So, while the Sharp is an excellent set, you are partly just seeing what you paid for in the Fuji. This is particularly apparent on standard definition programming.


I think part of what you are seeing is likely the difference in the technologies. I know opinions differ, but I just don't think that even the best LCD matches the better plasma screen performance. And when you get out of LCD's sweet spot--higher ambient light levels and straight on viewing--the difference is not even close. Not trying to start an LCD vs. Plasma flame war here, just my opinion.


Another thing is that LCD is much much harder to calibrate properly. In addition to all the usual white and black level settings to mess with, you've got the issue of how much backlighting you want to give the LCD. I've probably spent 5 times the amount of time playing with my Sony LCD as I have with the Fujitsu.


All that having been said, I would try the 6412 at 720p for the Sharp and see if that improves the performance. This might help, particularly with 720p broadcasts (such as ABC and ESPN). This is also one area related to my gripe (a post or two above) about the lack of a native passthrough on the 6412. If you set the 6412 to output 720p, it's going to have to do the scaling on 1080i programming (CBS, NBC, HBO, etc.) One expects that the 6412 scaling is going to be weaker than whatever your Fuji or even your Sharp would be able to do itself on 1080i broadcasting.


Try to find a tips guide on the internet for calibrating the Sharp--I expect you would be able to get some help in the other board in the forum here, for example. There may be internal settings that would improve the performance, particularly for SD.


But bottom line, I don't think that Sharp will ever look as good as the Fuji. But then I bet that Fuji cost a few bucks more . . . .


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> I had to laugh (what's the alternative, ranting and hair pulling?) when I saw a highly favorable review of the 6412 in the current issue of The Perfect Vision.



Yes, I read that too and was surprised as Comcast is not likely to be an advertiser in that magazine. Many magazines have a well-known propensity to never criticize anything from an advertiser for fear of loosing ad revenue, but this is not the case here, so either this guy has very low standards, or hasn't spend much time using a 6412.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saratoga Lefty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you change the output from 1080i to 720p? Would the Sharp look better if I set the box to 720p.



To change the output resolution, go into menu mode. Turn the box off and then hit the menu button on the front of the box. The "HDMI/YPbPr Output" menu item is the one you want to change.


As to whether changing the output resolution from 1080i to 720p will make your Sharp look better is something you need to try and see.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You probably have a couple of things going on. The Fujitsus are known for having one of the best . . . if not THE best . . . internal scalers of any TV set. It's what you are paying for when you paid the premium over what a competitor plasma would cost. So, while the Sharp is an excellent set, you are partly just seeing what you paid for in the Fuji. This is particularly apparent on standard definition programming.



I have the same Fuji plasma as you do, and its performance on SD with a 6412 phase II was, although nothing to write home about, quite reasonable. When my 6412 gave up the ghost and Comcast replaced it with a 3416, SD performance on HDMI went to hell. It's so bad that I had to switch to component on SD. The difference between the 6412 and 3416 on SD via HDMI is quite remarkable--and not for the better.


----------



## Saratoga Lefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a really helpful WikiBook on the 6412. Here is the section that answers your question re changing the output resolution:
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...2FYPbPr_Output
> 
> 
> As to making the Sharp look like the Fuji . . . that will be a tough deal. I have a very similar setup at home as you do--I have the 50 inch Fuji 40 series and the Sony Bravia LCD 32-incher. I too have a 6412 feeding a receiver by component and then the receiver feeding HDMI to the Fujitsu. (Although the latest 6412 firmware was supposed to eliminate the "HDMI repeater" copy protection error, I haven't bothered to test it out.)
> 
> 
> You probably have a couple of things going on. The Fujitsus are known for having one of the best . . . if not THE best . . . internal scalers of any TV set. It's what you are paying for when you paid the premium over what a competitor plasma would cost. So, while the Sharp is an excellent set, you are partly just seeing what you paid for in the Fuji. This is particularly apparent on standard definition programming.
> 
> 
> I think part of what you are seeing is likely the difference in the technologies. I know opinions differ, but I just don't think that even the best LCD matches the better plasma screen performance. And when you get out of LCD's sweet spot--higher ambient light levels and straight on viewing--the difference is not even close. Not trying to start an LCD vs. Plasma flame war here, just my opinion.
> 
> 
> Another thing is that LCD is much much harder to calibrate properly. In addition to all the usual white and black level settings to mess with, you've got the issue of how much backlighting you want to give the LCD. I've probably spent 5 times the amount of time playing with my Sony LCD as I have with the Fujitsu.
> 
> 
> All that having been said, I would try the 6412 at 720p for the Sharp and see if that improves the performance. This might help, particularly with 720p broadcasts (such as ABC and ESPN). This is also one area related to my gripe (a post or two above) about the lack of a native passthrough on the 6412. If you set the 6412 to output 720p, it's going to have to do the scaling on 1080i programming (CBS, NBC, HBO, etc.) One expects that the 6412 scaling is going to be weaker than whatever your Fuji or even your Sharp would be able to do itself on 1080i broadcasting.
> 
> 
> Try to find a tips guide on the internet for calibrating the Sharp--I expect you would be able to get some help in the other board in the forum here, for example. There may be internal settings that would improve the performance, particularly for SD.
> 
> 
> But bottom line, I don't think that Sharp will ever look as good as the Fuji. But then I bet that Fuji cost a few bucks more . . . .



You are right that the Fujitsu did cost much more but the Sharp wasn't cheap at $3300. I just tried monkeying around with the Sharp's settings on Sharpness and that did seem to help; for some reason it was turned all the way down to -10. I think the native resolution on the Sharp is 1080i (I know it is on the Fujitsu) because when I put an HD show on the Sharp briefly displays "1080i" in the upper right corner. I will try changing the Motorola set top box to 720p to see if that makes a difference but I'm guessing the scaler in the Sharp is better than the one in the Motorola.


----------



## Saratoga Lefty

I forgot to mention that I did try to use the HDMI output from the Motorola STB to the Pioneer after the recent firmware upgrade and it still doesn't work properly. Only audio gets through, no video. That said, my picture is outstanding on the Fujitsu with the component cables so I'm not too upset about that but it does seem ridiculous that we still can't use the HDMI output!!


----------



## Saratoga Lefty

Okay, now I've really screwed up everything. I got to the menu and changed it to 720p but the screen shifted over to the right so I can only see about 3/4 of the picture. Then I tried going back to 1080i and somehow I really screwed up everything and now I can't even see the menu properly on the screen. I've got all kinds of stuff on the screen but I can't see to read the menu and the stations is kind of coming in too so what do I do now?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the same Fuji plasma as you do, and its performance on SD with a 6412 phase II was, although nothing to write home about, quite reasonable. When my 6412 gave up the ghost and Comcast replaced it with a 3416, SD performance on HDMI went to hell. It's so bad that I had to switch to component on SD. The difference between the 6412 and 3416 on SD via HDMI is quite remarkable--and not for the better.



Interesting. Do you think that you were still receiving analog transmissions for SD on the 6412 and that the switch to the all-digital 3416 is the reason for the difference? The 6412 is capable of receiving the SD channels digitally, but apparently it takes awhile for Comcast to find your and switch. I had analog transmission for several months after the rollout of ADS until I noticed one day that it had switched to digital on the SD channels. Didn't notice that much of a difference, but then my setup is already connected as component because of the HDMI repeater problem with the Denon receiver that sits between the 6412 and the Fuji. I can't imagine why switching from HDMI to component would improve matters . . . unless your component input on the Fuji is calibrated differently than the HDMI.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Saratoga Lefty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, now I've really screwed up everything. I got to the menu and changed it to 720p but the screen shifted over to the right so I can only see about 3/4 of the picture. Then I tried going back to 1080i and somehow I really screwed up everything and now I can't even see the menu properly on the screen. I've got all kinds of stuff on the screen but I can't see to read the menu and the stations is kind of coming in too so what do I do now?



You can walk through the same thing by powering the box off again and then entering the code to bring up the menu. Even if the Sharp doesn't like the output you have set and is displaying gibberish, you ought to be able to scroll through the menu screens by watching the screen on the 6412 itself. The 6412 menu screen will tell you what options you have as you use the arrow keys to move up and down or left and right to find options with the OK/select button to choose the options. That WikiBook explains all the menus and may be helpful to you in doing this if you can't read it on the Sharp.


Worst comes to worse, I bet that the box will reset itself to 1080i if you pull the plug out of the outlet. That's an annoying fix, though, even if it works, because the 6412 will spend the better part of the next day downloading guide information to replace what it has lost. And I'm not entirely sure that will reset it to 1080i.


BTW, the "1080i" sign the Sharp is showing is telling you what the 6412 is outputting not what the Sharp's best setting would be. I'm pretty sure that 720p would be a better match for any LCD that is not capable of 1080 lines of resolution. Your 37D6U has a native resolution of 768 x 1366 which ought to make 720p a better fit. I don't think the Fuji is capable of 1080 lines either, but I haven't kept up with the Fuji line since I bought mine 1.5 years ago.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. Do you think that you were still receiving analog transmissions for SD on the 6412 and that the switch to the all-digital 3416 is the reason for the difference? The 6412 is capable of receiving the SD channels digitally, but apparently it takes awhile for Comcast to find your and switch. I had analog transmission for several months after the rollout of ADS until I noticed one day that it had switched to digital on the SD channels. Didn't notice that much of a difference, but then my setup is already connected as component because of the HDMI repeater problem with the Denon receiver that sits between the 6412 and the Fuji. I can't imagine why switching from HDMI to component would improve matters . . . unless your component input on the Fuji is calibrated differently than the HDMI.



That's not the issue. Even the upper SD channels above 99 (e.g. digital) have the same problem on the 3416 via HDMI. I tried everything I could, including recalibrating the Fuji and trying all combinations of settings on the 3416, but nothing helps. There are serious video artifacts visible on the Fuji when viewing SD channels via HDMI. Component is about the same as it was on the 6412.


I also have an older Fuji 50" (30 series) with DVI input instead of HDMI, but when I connect the 3416 to it via an HDMI to DVI converter, I get the same crappy results on SD stations.


It's so bad that I'm seriously considering getting a Tivo S3 and returning the 3416 to Comcast.


----------



## Saratoga Lefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can walk through the same thing by powering the box off again and then entering the code to bring up the menu. Even if the Sharp doesn't like the output you have set and is displaying gibberish, you ought to be able to scroll through the menu screens by watching the screen on the 6412 itself. The 6412 menu screen will tell you what options you have as you use the arrow keys to move up and down or left and right to find options with the OK/select button to choose the options. That WikiBook explains all the menus and may be helpful to you in doing this if you can't read it on the Sharp.
> 
> 
> Worst comes to worse, I bet that the box will reset itself to 1080i if you pull the plug out of the outlet. That's an annoying fix, though, even if it works, because the 6412 will spend the better part of the next day downloading guide information to replace what it has lost. And I'm not entirely sure that will reset it to 1080i.
> 
> 
> BTW, the "1080i" sign the Sharp is showing is telling you what the 6412 is outputting not what the Sharp's best setting would be. I'm pretty sure that 720p would be a better match for any LCD that is not capable of 1080 lines of resolution. Your 37D6U has a native resolution of 768 x 1366 which ought to make 720p a better fit. I don't think the Fuji is capable of 1080 lines either, but I haven't kept up with the Fuji line since I bought mine 1.5 years ago.



Well I tried unplugging and that didn't help. I tried using the "restore all defaults" and that didn't help. I guess I should have left well enough alone. I'm going to call Comcast and see if they can help me figure it out.


----------



## clau

I'm in Sunnyvale, and I used to get ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD free (i.e. with the expanded basic plan and no subscription to any digital plan). I have a CableCard in my TV. I have not checked those stations for a while, but now they are no longer available. Has something changed in Comcast's encryption policy just recently? What do I need to do to get those two channels back (and perhaps FSN_HD also)?


As an aside, I had to call Comcast to provide the CableCard info to them over the phone. Did that trigger the change in what I could get? I get this feeling that perhaps I shouldn't have called them, since they really wanted me to call them...


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, I should put my money where my mouth is and buy a Tivo S3. The sheer joy, for a geek like me, of plugging an S3 with terabyte drives might be worth it. But given the cable industry's hatred of the cablecard, I am too concerned about ending up with a box with functionality limited because Comcast decides to mess with data necessary to the (still quite expensive) Tivo box.



The S3 works for me. There's a lot of discussion of this sort of thing over at TiVoCommunity, you'll find a lot of satisfied customers, as well as a few who got p*ssed off.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to get those two channels back (and perhaps FSN_HD also)?



Pay for digital classic.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, I should put my money where my mouth is and buy a Tivo S3. The sheer joy, for a geek like me, of plugging an S3 with terabyte drives might be worth it. But given the cable industry's hatred of the cablecard, I am too concerned about ending up with a box with functionality limited because Comcast decides to mess with data necessary to the (still quite expensive) Tivo box.



No problem with my two S3s. I think the CableCard experiences in this area are better than many other places.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's so bad that I'm seriously considering getting a Tivo S3 and returning the 3416 to Comcast.



Have they completely phased out the 6412? I would think they would still have a fair number of those boxes around, if only from repairs and returns. You'd be losing 40 MB, but if the SD is really better through HDMI, then maybe that's worth the trade. Lot cheaper than an S3.


----------



## Keenan

Lost FSNBA-HD(720) up here in Santa Rosa today, just a grey screen, no spinning logo. Anyone else in Santa Rosa lose it? Trying to figure out if it's just me or not.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lost FSNBA-HD(720) up here in Santa Rosa today, just a grey screen, no spinning logo. Anyone else in Santa Rosa lose it? Trying to figure out if it's just me or not.



Same here in Novato. I think it's happened before and it came back when there was program to view.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same here in Novato. I think it's happened before and it came back when there was program to view.



Thanks.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lost FSNBA-HD(720) up here in Santa Rosa today, just a grey screen, no spinning logo. Anyone else in Santa Rosa lose it? Trying to figure out if it's just me or not.



Same in Rohnert Park. This happens quite often. When an event is going on it's fine. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have they completely phased out the 6412? I would think they would still have a fair number of those boxes around, if only from repairs and returns. You'd be losing 40 MB, but if the SD is really better through HDMI, then maybe that's worth the trade. Lot cheaper than an S3.



Not at Comcast's Livermore office. They have stacks of 3412 and 3416 boxes eight feet high, but no 6412's in sight. I asked about this and they told me they were replacing all 6412's as they came in with the 3412 and 3416. I specifically asked for a 6412 phase III, but they wouldn't give me one and I got stuck with the 3416 abomination.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Same in Rohnert Park. This happens quite often. When an event is going on it's fine. I wouldn't sweat it.



Strange, down here in the un-upgraded area of SaraMilgatos ( but soon to be upgraded) FSNBA-HD is as always with the spinning 3D logo. Maybe you guy's are too upgraded










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have they completely phased out the 6412? I would think they would still have a fair number of those boxes around, if only from repairs and returns. You'd be losing 40 MB, but if the SD is really better through HDMI, then maybe that's worth the trade. Lot cheaper than an S3.



6412s all being collected and sent to non-ADS areas. No door to door recall, but a passive phase out.


But sheeshe - I'd give the customer one if it satisfies them.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not at Comcast's Livermore office. They have stacks of 3412 and 3416 boxes eight feet high, but no 6412's in sight. I asked about this and they told me they were replacing all 6412's as they came in with the 3412 and 3416. I specifically asked for a 6412 phase III, but they wouldn't give me one and I got stuck with the 3416 abomination.



If the 6412 really does SD better, I think this means that I should learn to cherish the box that I just denigrated a few posts back . . . .


----------



## Jerry Gardner

Or get a Tivo S3, which has excellent PQ on SD from what I've been told...


----------



## pt270

I have had my cable card since july 2004 in three different tv sets and have had zero problems with it.Only time it did not work right was when they first installed it back in 2004 as they were very new then.I get all the hd and digital channels with out a hitch.Iam located in cupertino.


----------



## BELLCH

My Plasma Tv has a Qam tuner and I have the cable plugged directly into it. I pick up the usual analog Basic and Expanded channels, together with the 6 local stations (KTVU, KNTV...)in HD.

In addition I get a whole bunch of the stations repeated above channel 80, but they all seem to be the same reception quality as the Basic/Expanded. - the channel description shows that they are being received as 480i - am I right in presuming that this is still analog?.

Would I get improved reception of these stations if I installed a Cablecard? I know that if I do so I will have to buy the Digital Classic package, although I don't see much that I would get really excited about in that lineup, and I am sorry to say that I am not a sports enthusiast so ESPN HD is not a "must have". The only real benefit that I see for me is that the HD stations are grouped together numerically instead of being scattered amongst the other stations.

I also have a second HDTV which does not have cablecard capability, again with a Qam tuner and the cable plugged directly in to it. If I put a Cablecard in the other TV and had the Comcast Digital package would there be any change in the channel lineup for this second one? I would not want to instal a STB or DVR.

Thnks


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In addition I get a whole bunch of the stations repeated above channel 80, but they all seem to be the same reception quality as the Basic/Expanded. - the channel description shows that they are being received as 480i - am I right in presuming that this is still analog?.



They'd be SD digital. SD doesn't mean analog, it can be digital as well.


You can tell they'd be digital if its the QAM tuner which is picking them up, alaog would require an NTSC tuner. Also if they have a '-' in the channel number they're digital.


> Quote:
> Would I get improved reception of these stations if I installed a Cablecard?



Cable card wouldn't make a difference to the video quality on these channels. Digital is digital, you may not get these channels anymore if you did get a cable card, Comcast may map you to the analog channels instead. If you did get these channels, the only advantage is you'd get channel number which Comcast advertises, weird random channel numbers. Thats really useful for a DVR, but for a TV may not be worth it.


----------



## mattack

What channel is the NBC HD channel on in Sunnyvale on QAM?


I have a Tivo series 3 (no cablecards yet), and can't find NBC.. I found Fox, CBS, ABC (IIRC), and a few PBS stations. NBC would be nice, and though I realize it's not using the Tivo as meant to be used, I could actually see using manual programs for a very few things (I already did it for one PBS music show)... I may actually cringe and get cablecards..


(I know this probably sounds weird.. I'm one of the relatively few who got the series 3 *because* of the lifetime service transfer option, and do not actually have HDTV yet and am probably not likely to get it very very soon.. unless my TV dies.)


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cable card wouldn't make a difference to the video quality on these channels. Digital is digital, you may not get these channels anymore if you did get a cable card, Comcast may map you to the analog channels instead.



For what it's worth, after I ditched my 6200 in favor of a CableCARD, PQ on digital SD material was *remarkably* better (I have a Sony KDF-E42A10, a LCD RP set). On the other hand, however, analog SD material looked slightly worse.


Yes, digital _is_ digital in terms of what's coming over the wire, but not all digital decoders are born equal.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but not all digital decoders are born equal.



But a decoder with and without a cable card is born equal with itself.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel is the NBC HD channel on in Sunnyvale on QAM?
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo series 3 (no cablecards yet), and can't find NBC.. I found Fox, CBS, ABC (IIRC), and a few PBS stations. NBC would be nice, and though I realize it's not using the Tivo as meant to be used, I could actually see using manual programs for a very few things (I already did it for one PBS music show)... I may actually cringe and get cablecards..
> 
> 
> (I know this probably sounds weird.. I'm one of the relatively few who got the series 3 *because* of the lifetime service transfer option, and do not actually have HDTV yet and am probably not likely to get it very very soon.. unless my TV dies.)



I get mine on 79-1 here in SJ


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonights Warriors game is scheduled to be on FSN-HD...next is the Sharks on Tuesday (I think)




hey dog. are you getting fsn-hd from dish. i thought you dumped comcast. i'm not getting any fsn from my gold dish package. what's up


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But a decoder with and without a cable card is born equal with itself.



Tautology. Stack overflow. Core dumped.


----------



## sfhub

Looks like Comcast will be fighting tooth and nail to wiggle out of the upcoming CableCARD mandate deadline (just like the last 2 times) IMO if they are successful a third time, I think CableCARD is pretty much dead. TiVo S3's will have limited value. due to the probable introduction of SDV, something which cable DVRs will not have to deal with because they wouldn't be required to use CableCARD. On the other hand if the mandate stays, then cable DVRs (and STBs) will need to deal with making SDV work on CableCARD 1.0 devices so at least TiVo S3 has a way to piggyback on the solutions and cable companies have an incentive to implement a solution.


Notice the strategy is multi-fold. I don't even think they feel the FCC vote would go in their favor, but once there is a vote, it would allow them to appeal in court, which as we all know is a very speedy process, not!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9631351 


Comcast Files FCC Appeal Over Set-Top Box Ruling


01/30/2007

Dow Jones News Services

(Copyright © 2007 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.)




By Corey Boles

Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES


WASHINGTON (Dow Jones)--Cable giant Comcast Corp. (CMCSA) Tuesday filed an appeal with industry regulator the Federal Communications Commission over its decision to force the company to abide by new regulations regarding set-top boxes.


The FCC rejected Comcast's request for a waiver from the rules in January. At the time, the company immediately announced its intention to appeal the decision.


Comcast is now asking the five politically appointed commissioners at the FCC to vote on the issue rather than for it to be decided by agency staff.


Were the commissioners to hold a vote and still rule against Comcast, then the company would have the right to appeal the matter to the courts, but its hands are tied until the FCC rules on its appeal.


The agency is requiring cable operators to provide set-top boxes to subscribers from July 1 that don't include integrated security features that link the box directly back to the cable provider.


Its goal is to establish a retail market for the boxes and encourage other companies such as mainstream consumer electronic manufacturers into the market.


Currently, the majority of consumers who have boxes rent them from their cable provider and surrender the device to them when they cancel their subscription or move house.


FCC Chairman Kevin Martin strongly believes that cable prices are too high, and has pointed to the cost of renting the boxes as one factor in the price.


The average cost of to rent a set-top box is around $7 a month.


The industry has argued that the technology used in the current generation of set-top boxes will soon be redundant and has asked for time to develop downloadable technology which would replace the current boxes.


The National Cable & Telecommunications Association has asked for two more years for this, but the FCC has rejected this, saying it would want a greater certainty that the technology would be ready by 2009 and that it isn't just a further delaying tactic by cable.


The lobby group has said that rather than save consumers money, the new rules will instead cost consumers an extra $600 million a year as they will have to buy new boxes.


It has filed a separate appeal to Comcast's as has telecommunications company Verizon Communications (VZ), which is making rapid strides in moving into the video service market.


The FCC has yet to rule on either of these appeals, although there has been some speculation it may do so this week.


On its own, the issue of set-top boxes is important to the cable industry, but the FCC's action represents one of several decisions that have gone against the industry in recent months. Martin has been accused of being biased against the industry, although he has publicly denied any rift with cable.


Martin, as well as the other four FCC commissioners, are set to appear before the Senate Commerce Committee on Thursday where, he at least, can expect a grilling from Democratic senators over some of the FCC's actions of late.


No one from the FCC was immediately available to comment on the Comcast appeal.


- By Corey Boles, Dow Jones Newswires; 202-862-6637; [email protected] 



(END) Dow Jones Newswires


01-30-07 1130ET


Copyright (c) 2007 Dow Jones & Company, Inc.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FCC Chairman Kevin Martin strongly believes that cable prices are too high, and has pointed to the cost of renting the boxes as one factor in the price.



To me, the cost of the boxes isn't the issue. The real issue is the fact that the Motorola boxes Comcast uses are a steaming pile of dog crap. Forcing Comcast to use CableCards in their own boxes ensures they can't force out other players, such as Tivo, who have quality product and not garbage.


----------



## That Don Guy

I assume that every Comcast digital customer in the Bay Area got that "we're getting rid of InDemand 4 through 7 as of 1/31" message?


Pardon me for asking, but is there a specific reason for this move, or is it just something like "we could use the extra bandwidth, and pretty much everybody has already seen the movies on InD4 through InD7 anyway"?


-- Don


----------



## btwyx

I haven't seen the message about in demand 4-7, but I don't have a way to receive messages like that. It'd free up just about enough space for an extra HD channel. They want people to use On Demand for PPV anyway.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume that every Comcast digital customer in the Bay Area got that "we're getting rid of InDemand 4 through 7 as of 1/31" message?
> 
> 
> Pardon me for asking, but is there a specific reason for this move, or is it just something like "we could use the extra bandwidth, and pretty much everybody has already seen the movies on InD4 through InD7 anyway"?
> 
> 
> -- Don



i couldn't be happier the PPV channels are going away. it only hogged up valuable bandwidth and was of no value to me.


----------



## JonDotCom

Anyone know what the QAM channel for INHD is in the east bay?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume that every Comcast digital customer in the Bay Area got that "we're getting rid of InDemand 4 through 7 as of 1/31" message?
> 
> 
> Pardon me for asking, but is there a specific reason for this move, or is it just something like "we could use the extra bandwidth, and pretty much everybody has already seen the movies on InD4 through InD7 anyway"?
> 
> 
> -- Don



That assumes that everyone gets InDemand which the 550 MHz areas do not get, yet. I doubt that it's about bandwidth but more likely to get rid of redundant channels or shifting of channels around or shifting them to different areas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonDotCom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the QAM channel for INHD is in the east bay?



INHD is encrypted so knowing the QAM channel wouldn't help you view it, sorry.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## JonDotCom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> INHD is encrypted so knowing the QAM channel wouldn't help you view it, sorry.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks a bunch. Anyone have a current QAM channel list?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonDotCom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Anyone have a current QAM channel list?



It varies from locality to locality and within locality it can change from day to day. So it's not practical to have a list. CableCards are designed to map the channels to the same numbers that a Comcast box, so if your QAM tuner will take CableCard that would be best.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonDotCom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Anyone have a current QAM channel list?



If you're looking for the channels that are in the clear, it would help to know what area you are in. I'm in the Milpitas area and I could tell you what they are for this area, they are different in different areas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It varies from locality to locality and within locality it can change from day to day. So it's not practical to have a list. CableCards are designed to map the channels to the same numbers that a Comcast box, so if your QAM tuner will take CableCard that would be best.



Wow, the channel numbering hasn't changed in months in my area, maybe because there's nothing to change around in the 550 MHz areas










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, the channel numbering hasn't changed in months in my area, maybe because there's nothing to change around in the 550 MHz areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That seems to be the norm in 550 areas, no room to move channels around, it seems like mine have been the same for years.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That seems to be the norm in 550 areas, no room to move channels around, it seems like mine have been the same for years.



Good thing is this is going to change soon for some, later for others but in the end we'll all have the same channels for them to move around










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Keenan,


Did you hear that the launch of the new satellites for D*'s new HD is going to be delayed ?? Rocket blew up on the launch pad, not D*'s sat but a sat for an other country. This will prevent D* from launching all those promised HD channels. Someone said they saw Charlie Egan speeding away in a speed boat after the explosion ...

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To me, the cost of the boxes isn't the issue. The real issue is the fact that the Motorola boxes Comcast uses are a steaming pile of dog crap. Forcing Comcast to use CableCards in their own boxes ensures they can't force out other players, such as Tivo, who have quality product and not garbage.



Yeah that makes no sense at all. "Average cost to rent box = $7/mo" ?? What? Average cost of digital cable = $70/mo... only $7 of that is the box, wouldn't you say that cost is actually fairly trivial?


Also, I have a strong feeling that forcing cablecos to include CableCards in their own boxes will do nothing but INcrease the price - since it will increase the cost significantly, and they will simply pass that cost along to the consumer (and rightly so). I really don't see what the point of that legislation is.


Or rather, I see the "point" - sort of... I just don't think it will actually achieve the goals it sets out to.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really don't see what the point of that legislation is.



If Comcast is required to use CableCards in their own boxes, they have an incentive to make sure the cards work and to make sure their people know how to support them. Right now, they have absolutely no incentive to do either.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Comcast is required to use CableCards in their own boxes, they have an incentive to make sure the cards work and to make sure their people know how to support them. Right now, they have absolutely no incentive to do either.



But is that _really_ a problem now? I know there were issues with the CableCARDs in the past but from what I've been reading it seems like most of the issues have been ironed out. I'm with walk in that this will probably just add to our already high bill. It seems like this is just the FCC punishing the MSO's for taking so long to implement this (which I'm all for...as long as it doesn't cost me more).


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes no sense at all. "Average cost to rent box = $7/mo" ?? What? Average cost of digital cable = $70/mo... only $7 of that is the box, wouldn't you say that cost is actually fairly trivial?
> 
> 
> Also, I have a strong feeling that forcing cablecos to include CableCards in their own boxes will do nothing but INcrease the price - since it will increase the cost significantly, and they will simply pass that cost along to the consumer (and rightly so). I really don't see what the point of that legislation is.
> 
> 
> Or rather, I see the "point" - sort of... I just don't think it will actually achieve the goals it sets out to.



That is the public line from the MSOs to drum up public support for their position.


Regarding cost:

1) First STB is free with your package. Second STB/DVR is where you see the #s start piling up. $7 for STB "outlet fee", $7 for HD option, $12 for DVR.

2) When you are locked into a single vendor, that vendor will be able to charge tremendous margin. When someone says the price will increase, they cannot honestly say that without knowing what margin is built into the current Motorola box pricing, as well as what margin overseas manufacturers would be willing to build these boxes for, *if* there was a market for CableCARD devices.

3) For example, does the inclusion of Close Captioning decoding in every TV really increase the cost, or does the volume make the increase inconsequential? Does the inclusion of a PCMCIA port on a laptop really add that much cost? CableCARD is a freaking PCMCIA port. All the support chips and functionality are already designed and tested. It can only get cheaper with volume and competition, but you won't get competition unless there is a market.


Regarding features:

w/o a market for CableCARD it will be a long time before people are willing to enter this game with innovative products. Why put something out if it is going to be killed by the MSO? If TiVo S3 fails that will be a big sign for other innovative designers to stay away from building cable products. It could 2-4 years before anyone is brave enough to try developing on some of the newer platforms. If you are happy with the functionality of the 6412/3412 then you really don't care about this issue, but some of us are used to far superior functionality so we want there to be choices.


Look, the bottom line is the cable company is going to raise your prices regardless of CableCARD. You already saw it on your Jan bill. Those price increases are not just for programming. You are subsidizing other projects like VOD, VOIP, etc. If you are going to pay the price increases regardless, you might as well get some choice in hardware and the potential for new and innovative products in return.


----------



## JonDotCom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're looking for the channels that are in the clear, it would help to know what area you are in. I'm in the Milpitas area and I could tell you what they are for this area, they are different in different areas.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in Fremont, thanks!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But is that _really_ a problem now?



Comcast says they are going to be rolling out SDV in 2007 so I would say yes, it is absolutely a problem, especially for TiVo S3 and all those CableCARD TVs that have already been sold.


At least with TiVo S3 it has a USB port so theoretically it could piggyback on some DOCSIS solution that might be used in the CableCARD STBs.


I think your CableCARD TVs are SOL if you care about the channels that go on SDV.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast says they are going to be rolling out SDV in 2007 so I would say yes, it is absolutely a problem, especially for TiVo S3 and all those CableCARD TVs that have already been sold.



I see your point. But is the FCC saying whether or not MSO's will be required to continue to support CablCARDs once they implement a software-based encryption scheme? If not then, yes, it looks like current S3 Tivo's users would be on the path to being screwed (unless of course Tivo could somehow provide support for OCAP or some other software-based encryption via a firmware update).


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But is that _really_ a problem now?



Go read some of the threads about S3s and cable cards on TiVo Community and you'll see it is a problem in a lot of places. Around here its not too bad though.


----------



## fender4645

I apologize in advanced for a question that has absolutely nothing to do with Comcast, HDTV, or anything A/V.


I'm starting a new job tomorrow and I need to go to the company HQ in Palo Alto for the day. Living in the Walnut Creek area, I'm trying to find the best way down. Google and MapQuest want me to take 680 all the way down to the 237, cross over and go north on the 101. That seems way out of the way. I will be 2 other people so I will be able to use the HOV lanes. Any advise from those commuters out there?


Thanks!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see your point. But is the FCC saying whether or not MSO's will be required to continue to support CablCARDs once they implement a software-based encryption scheme? If not then, yes, it looks like current S3 Tivo's users would be on the path to being screwed (unless of course Tivo could somehow provide support for OCAP or some other software-based encryption via a firmware update).



This is the way I look at it.


Mandate is July 07. CableCARD 1.0 is the only external encryption they have working right now that is deployed.


That means the July 07 mandate, if it stands, will force CableCARD 1.0 STB solutions for all new STBs until such time as there is some other solution.


What that means is the install base for CableCARD 1.0 will drastically increase, forcing the support of CableCARD 1.0 based STBs to be an issue the MSO cares about rather than something that early adopters have to deal with.


Assuming the MSO is forward looking and realizes they are planning on SDV and they are going to be deploying lots of CableCARD 1.0 STBs starting July, they will come up with a solution for the CableCARD SDVs to use CableCARD 1.0 and through some secondary means handle the SDV switching. That "other" solution is rumored to be some DOCSIS-based solution.


TiVo S3 is based on Linux and has a USB port. That gives it some flexibility in handling these "other" solutions because there is expansion capability as well as full fledged OS platform. Now whether something like that would make financial sense is a complete different question, but at least if the mandate goes through, the MSO will be building a solution for their own STBs and this isn't offloaded as a problem just for TiVo to figure out. If the latter case happened, I think TiVo S3 is just dead for lots of people using cable.


Now if TiVo S3 is dead, that will make lots of CE industry innovators take a long pause before building any advanced cable devices because they saw what happened before.


Eventually they will come back and be enticed to build products, but that could be a long time.


Think about how long digital cable has been around and how long it took to get QAM STBs into homes. One big reason is there simply is no market for 3rd-party STBs because of the captive market Motorola and SA have due to proprietary access control.


If there is no market, nobody will build, and you will be stuck with what is provided, whether you like it or not. Next time someone posts a grumble about 6412/3412, they should just kick themselves for not supporting the creation of a market for third-party products that would give them a choice of equipment if they didn't like the one they were provided.


There is some truth that some of the newer designs are a better fit, but there is also truth that the longer you wait and the farther you get from CC 1.0, the more you are killing the market. People just need to decide what is more important to them.


I think the "pass on the cost to users" excuse is a total red herring. The cable company always passes the cost onto the users and many times it is for stuff you could care less about, but are part of the MSOs future expansion. How much do you think you have subsidized VOD and VOIP over the years? How many of you actually use them? All the "free" content on VOD cost Comcast money. One would be naive to think that content didn't result in increased cable rates.


At least with CableCARD you are creating a market where competition could bring down STB/PVR costs and innovation could provide better products.


If OCAP was here today and TiVo S3 was using it today, I think there would be little argument whether OCAP is a better technical solution than CC1.0. The problem is CC1.0 is the only thing you have deployed. How long do you want to continue waiting while the 3rd party innovaters die off like the dinosaurs? The mandate has already been delayed twice because of the promise of something better just around the corner. TiVo had a CableCARD solution demonstrated at CES *2 years* ago. They apparently gave up waiting for this "new" solution just around the corner and released what they had.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize in advanced for a question that has absolutely nothing to do with Comcast, HDTV, or anything A/V.



Let's say that you'll be working for Comcast to improve the HDTV services in the South Bay.







The alternative is to take Dumbarton, but that will cost you a few extra dollars, and the route may be longer than via 237.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I apologize in advanced for a question that has absolutely nothing to do with Comcast, HDTV, or anything A/V.
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new job tomorrow and I need to go to the company HQ in Palo Alto for the day. Living in the Walnut Creek area, I'm trying to find the best way down. Google and MapQuest want me to take 680 all the way down to the 237, cross over and go north on the 101. That seems way out of the way. I will be 2 other people so I will be able to use the HOV lanes. Any advise from those commuters out there?



I would probably take the 680 route even though it is probably longer distance than the 580/880/dumbarton route because 580 west is a mess in the morning and 580 east is a mess in the afternoon.


----------



## fender4645

Thanks, guys. I'll go the 237 route and give myself some extra time just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Comcast is required to use CableCards in their own boxes, they have an incentive to make sure the cards work and to make sure their people know how to support them. Right now, they have absolutely no incentive to do either.



Comcast's boxes - from Motorola

The CableCard - from Motorola


Of course they'll work - engineer those two things to work together and there's no issue. It's all those other interpretations of CableCard that will (still?) suffer.


Tech's will tell ya, some TVs are a piece of cake to get a CCard to work on. Others totally stink. Help me understand who's fault it is?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'll go the 237 route and give myself some extra time just in case. Thanks!



Hmmm - 237, Great America Pkwy, Bowers, turn right at JITB, round the corner is the Comcast office


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new job tomorrow and I need to go to the company HQ in Palo Alto for the day. Living in the Walnut Creek area, I'm trying to find the best way down.



Here's how I'd go: I'd take 680S to the 84 West exit in Sunol to Niles Canyon Rd. Then follow the 84 west signs to the Dumbarton bridge and take that over the bay to Palo Alto.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm - 237, Great America Pkwy, Bowers, turn right at JITB, round the corner is the Comcast office



Hahaha. I can tell you with great certainty that Comcast is not my new employer. But if they were, you'd be the first to know.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's how I'd go: I'd take 680S to the 84 West exit in Sunol to Niles Canyon Rd. Then follow the 84 west signs to the Dumbarton bridge and take that over the bay to Palo Alto.



This is what I was thinking. I wasn't sure though how Niles Canyon/city streets would be during the morning commute.


----------



## nikeykid

what is 720 gonna show 2morrow at 7:30?? stars vs sharks or ucla vs oregon? i couldn't care less about hockey and love to watch pac10 bball. YES, i know ucla vs oregon isn't on hdsportsguide.com, but i saw the promos for the FSNHD telecast during the furd zag game. omg is it time to get a FSN+HD?







one can only dream.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I was thinking. I wasn't sure though how Niles Canyon/city streets would be during the morning commute.



680S over the Sunol grade is usually a parking lot between 7:00-9:00am. You can bypass all that by taking Niles Canyon.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The alternative is to take Dumbarton, but that will cost you a few extra dollars, and the route may be longer than via 237.



I wouldn't fancy doing the Dumbarton in that direction during the commute hours. I really wouldn't want to commute in that direction at all, the problem is a lot of people do.


----------



## puffpuffin

Thanks for the advice and list. I was reading some old posts and thought about signal strength since I'm splitting my signal up 3 times before it reaches my computer. It worked when I connected my Mac directly to the original line.







I get the network channels and some others that I still have to figure out what they are. I guess Radio Shack signal boosters aren't that great.







I'm going to get a Motorola one that someone else uses here.


One odd thing is that I thought HD was 16:9 widescreen. Yet all the networks except KCRA (Channel 3 NBC) are shown in 4:3. Is this right? I noticed the Audio menu has new Dolby Digital and Dolby Spanish audio selections. Does that mean I'm getting an HD signal? I assume it is since the Maglia unit only receives digital TV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have the exact same setup as you, and i get lots of stuff including what you desire (i'm guessing). i don't have time to type the whole list, but you should get the following HD channels via QAM:
> 
> 
> SOP 679, 555 mhz = 702
> 
> SOP 613, 747 MHZ = 703
> 
> SOP 597, 717 MHZ = 704
> 
> SOP 690, 555 MHZ = 705
> 
> SOP 687, 753 MHZ = 707
> 
> SOP 688, 709 MHZ = 709
> 
> 
> at least, those are what i am getting Santa Clara in the clear on my Miglia unit. hopefully this helps and your numbers are similar. if not, i urge you to rescan and carefully go through each channel during prime time and have it display "normal size" to determine the HD ones in an obvious way. beyond using my numbers, i don't think there is any easy way to set up the box except in a labor intensive fashion (it took me a few hours to wade through all the music stations and stuff and figure out which stations to assign with the EPG guide...in the end, it all worked and it's been a nice PVR for me for my minimal TV watching usage. (i was using firewire before with my 6200 box, but when they upgraded the firmwire, i could no longer "tape" 702 and 705, so i went this route and it works well...plus i now have a "TV" in my home office room.


----------



## Derek87

for all of the channels i listed in the previous station, they always show in 16:9 even if show SD material (will have black bars), the other couple hundred stations show in 4:3.


i have no clue why yours aren't showing up as 16:9. what does it say when you show the details of the data (ie, "show data stream"): it should say 1080x1080 or 1280x720 for those local network HD channels. (as well as data rates O(15-20) Mbps) [again, this is true for KNTV-DT,KTVU-DT,KGO-DT,KQED-DT,KPIX-DT,KRON-DT...all of these stations are 1080i or 720p (KTVU, KRON, KGO).


BTW, even if the SOP numbers i listed before don't work for your locale, i had thought the frequencies should be the same unless you are in the 550 mhz regions...but that's a very uneducated guess.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puffpuffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice and list. I was reading some old posts and thought about signal strength since I'm splitting my signal up 3 times before it reaches my computer. It worked when I connected my Mac directly to the original line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the network channels and some others that I still have to figure out what they are. I guess Radio Shack signal boosters aren't that great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a Motorola one that someone else uses here.
> 
> 
> One odd thing is that I thought HD was 16:9 widescreen. Yet all the networks except KCRA (Channel 3 NBC) are shown in 4:3. Is this right? I noticed the Audio menu has new Dolby Digital and Dolby Spanish audio selections. Does that mean I'm getting an HD signal? I assume it is since the Maglia unit only receives digital TV.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *puffpuffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One odd thing is that I thought HD was 16:9 widescreen. Yet all the networks except KCRA (Channel 3 NBC) are shown in 4:3. Is this right? I noticed the Audio menu has new Dolby Digital and Dolby Spanish audio selections. Does that mean I'm getting an HD signal? I assume it is since the Maglia unit only receives digital TV.



Wait a minute, KCRA is a Sacramento or Stockton area channel, NBC is KNTV in the Bay Area not KCRA, so I think you might be in the wrong forum area. I might be wrong but that's the station that my brother watches in Stockton










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> 
> Did you hear that the launch of the new satellites for D*'s new HD is going to be delayed ?? Rocket blew up on the launch pad, not D*'s sat but a sat for an other country. This will prevent D* from launching all those promised HD channels. Someone said they saw Charlie Egan speeding away in a speed boat after the explosion ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I saw something about that but didn't read any of the details, probably was Charlie.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What channel is the NBC HD channel on in Sunnyvale on QAM?
> 
> 
> I have a Tivo series 3 (no cablecards yet), and can't find NBC.. I found Fox, CBS, ABC (IIRC), and a few PBS stations. NBC would be nice, and though I realize it's not using the Tivo as meant to be used, I could actually see using manual programs for a very few things (I already did it for one PBS music show)... I may actually cringe and get cablecards..
> 
> 
> (I know this probably sounds weird.. I'm one of the relatively few who got the series 3 *because* of the lifetime service transfer option, and do not actually have HDTV yet and am probably not likely to get it very very soon.. unless my TV dies.)



I'm not sure if you've found it yet, but I believe it's at 33-1, if my memory serves me correctly. I haven't checked in a while, but try looking there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you've found it yet, but I believe it's at 33-1, if my memory serves me correctly. I haven't checked in a while, but try looking there.



It really depends on the loop you are in and how your tuner sees the PSIP data. In my loop and with my LG 4200a it's 33-1 but with my Sony tv it sees it at 11-1 but these seem to be the way most loops are seeing NBC-HD so these are good starting points to look at.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mattack

I haven't found it yet, and I had my Tivo S3 do a channel scan again during prime time, thinking maybe the QAM broadcast was off when I originally scanned.. didn't help.


I've gone through ALL of the channels it found and not found it.. Very strange, since as I originally asked, I've found the other stations.


I know, I should just shell out the dough for the cablecards.. But I don't wanna!! (no really, I probably *eventually* will.. but I'm getting a pretty decent analog signal.. it's more for playing around with it)


----------



## cgould

The QAM clear channels on Tivo can show up on some random channel, not always what you expect. Sometimes you might be able to tune it w/ the psip channel, eg 11-1 etc (use the "skip-to-tick" for dash.) otherwise it's on something random (no channel mapping.)


Cablecards should only cost you $1.50 for Tivo (if you don't have existing STB), so just go for it already


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't found it yet, and I had my Tivo S3 do a channel scan again during prime time, thinking maybe the QAM broadcast was off when I originally scanned.. didn't help.
> 
> 
> I've gone through ALL of the channels it found and not found it.. Very strange, since as I originally asked, I've found the other stations.
> 
> 
> I know, I should just shell out the dough for the cablecards.. But I don't wanna!! (no really, I probably *eventually* will.. but I'm getting a pretty decent analog signal.. it's more for playing around with it)



FWIW I see NBC-HD on QAM in Sunnyvale at 33.1 on both my Aquos and Sony DVR. (Was at 11.1 many many months ago.)


Jim


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't found it yet, and I had my Tivo S3 do a channel scan again during prime time, thinking maybe the QAM broadcast was off when I originally scanned.. didn't help.
> 
> 
> I've gone through ALL of the channels it found and not found it.. Very strange, since as I originally asked, I've found the other stations.



Comcast doesn't transmit proper PSIP in all areas. For example, in mine I get KNTV at 747Mhz. But pointing my analyzer at the transport stream, the PSIP pids are completely absent. The only way to get the info is via OOB and for that you need cablecards. Luckily my MPEG demuxer (and my TV too, for that matter) can glean the audio/video streams just based on the program number in the PAT/PMT. I don't have much experience with the S3, but looks like it has limitations.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know, I should just shell out the dough for the cablecards.. But I don't wanna!! (no really, I probably *eventually* will.. but I'm getting a pretty decent analog signal.. it's more for playing around with it)



What's the point of Tivo S3 if you are primarily going to be using it for analog?


----------



## robengel88

I had a 6412 which stopped functioning so I exchanged it yesterday for a 3416. When I hooked it up I got premium channels in the clear which I don't have on my account (I only have digital classic with nothing added but HD) But all the channels are out of order. I tried a reset to download software/firmware and nothing changed.


Now I am considering getting a second box that works 'normally' and keep this one as long as the premium channels last. (premium on-demand doesn't work) Below is a sample of what is going on. The first two columns are the channels according to the guide, next to that are what is actually showing.


Has this happened to anyone? What are the chances they will catch on to the extra services coming through?


440 NBAPC Fox Movie 506

536 SEDGW Cinemax Finalcut

555 HBOFW Encore Action

562 MAX-E FSC 401

566 AMAX ShopNBC

567 TMAX FCS Atlantic

578 SHOTw HBO-w 551

583 SHONe FCS Central

584 SHOFe FCS Pacific

702 KTVUD Fox News

703 DKNTV KTVUD (FOX) 702

704 KROND KTSF 26

705 KPIXD ABC Family

719 INHD INHD

720 FSNHD FSNHD

721 VSGLF Indieplex

722 DHDTV DHDTV

723 ESPND CBS-HD

724 ES2HD NBC-HD

725 tba INHD slate

726 TNTHD ESPNHD

727 UHD KQEDHD (PBS)

728 MHD KGOHD (ABC)

730 HBOHD HBOHD

734 S-HDw PBS Sprout

736 SHOHD KRON

915 MC HBO Latino

940 MC DIY 204

960 KQED Comcast Sportsnet


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robengel88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a 6412 which stopped functioning so I exchanged it yesterday for a 3416. When I hooked it up I got premium channels in the clear which I don't have on my account



PM me with the serial and I'll let you know exactly why . .










If the account does not update it in several days it should go dark on it's own.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robengel88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now I am considering getting a second box that works 'normally' and keep this one as long as the premium channels last.



The box is very likely to be "fixed" within a day or two.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you've found it yet, but I believe it's at 33-1, if my memory serves me correctly. I haven't checked in a while, but try looking there.



Thanks, it is there. I must have had a brain fart originally, and not actually flipped through all channels like I thought I did. I think I must have mentally skipped past the ones in the middle..


I already had 33-1, 33-2, and 33-3 in my lineup. Last night, 33-1 had NBC, 33-2 was blank, and 33-3 was local weather.


Now I'm only curious if the digital versions of KTEH/KCSM are there too, but if not, I don't really care at the moment.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the point of Tivo S3 if you are primarily going to be using it for analog?



That's a valid question.


*Currently*, I intend to use it for analog, but at some point, I'm sure I'll have an HDTV, and want to be able to record in HD.


The lifetime transfer option was ABSOLUTELY what got me to buy now rather than later. (Based upon the others on tivocommunity, I am FAR from the only one.) I would FAR rather pay a ton of money now, to avoid paying a monthly fee later. In other words, with the demise of lifetime subscriptions as a standard option, I would be unlikely to get another Tivo.


Things like switched digital video are certainly somewhat worrisome for the future, but basically, I'm "gambling" now that my S3 + lifetime will (1) be useful in the meantime, and (2) be useful for more HD in the future.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *Currently*, I intend to use it for analog, but at some point, I'm sure I'll have an HDTV, and want to be able to record in HD.



I bought my first S3 before having a HDTV, and the quality was much much better than the analog channels. $1.50/month for CableCards is well worth the price.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is there. I must have had a brain fart originally, and not actually flipped through all channels like I thought I did. I think I must have mentally skipped past the ones in the middle..
> 
> 
> I already had 33-1, 33-2, and 33-3 in my lineup. Last night, 33-1 had NBC, 33-2 was blank, and 33-3 was local weather.
> 
> 
> Now I'm only curious if the digital versions of KTEH/KCSM are there too, but if not, I don't really care at the moment.



The reason 33-2 probably went blank is because that's ESPN-HD which is an encrypted channel. Would be nice if it was in the clear but not likely to happen










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

 Motorola's DCH3416 M-Card-enabled HD DVR
 









hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theman23

Whoa, that design is very striking, a lot better than the current one.


----------



## marc.aronson

I use Comcast in Cupertino and I have a mythtv setup with a digital tuner. I was able to successfully find the frequencies for ~50 of the ADS (Analog-Digital Simulcast) channels, but there are a few more that I am looking for. My Motoroloa DCT-6200 STB isn't capable to tuning the ADS channels, so I am hoping that someone else out there can use their STB to provide me the frequency for the following ADS channels:


37 - TNT (Turner Network TV)

41 - Turner Broadcasting Sytems

42 - USA

43 - MTV

45 - Spike TV

46 - Lifetime

47 - A&E

48 - Bravo

64 - E! Entertainment Television

68 - Sci-Fi Channel


Or perhaps there is someone out there that has already found these and has an appropraite "channels.conf" config file you can share







Either way, any help is appreciated.


Marc


----------



## walk

All those channels are likely to be encrypted.


The freq.s will vary according to location, that's why a master list isn't generally kept around here....


That said, the 6200 IS capable of tuning in ADS channels (digitally). Mine does, and started doing so after I added a 3412 (all-digital, DVR box).


----------



## sfhub

Does anyone know what Comcast charges for a 2nd TiVo S3? That would be 2 CableCARDs in the first S3 ($1.50 for the 2nd CC). The cost of the 2 CCs in the second S3 is what I'm interested in.


There might even be 2 answers, what they theoretically charge, and what they actually charge.


----------



## c3

Should be the standard outlet fee + $1.50.


----------



## sfhub

Hmm, something seems off to me. For your 2nd piece of equipment you pay the same price regardless of whether you provide your own equipment, in this case $600+ out of your own pocket? It is clear the "outlet fee" is just subsidizing Comcast STB rental and they are just playing a shell game renaming the fee so really I think they should waive that fee when you provide your own equipment.


I'm just thinking out loud, not criticizing your response (I know you are just the messenger)


----------



## zalusky

I have two and I pay $1.50 for each S3.


----------



## Keenan

On the latest price sheet(effective January 1st, 2007) it lists under equipment:

*CableCARD (TiVo Series 3-2nd Card)...........$1.50*


zalusky, are you paying an Additional Outlet Fee?


----------



## zalusky

Nope. My provider interpreted it to mean the Tivo Series 3 - 2 cards

They originally were charging $6.95 on all cards but the first but I got the service manager and he found a corporate bulletin from last october that impiied this. I am not saying anything more to upset the apple cart.


Besides the $6.95 typically is a fee that pays for the basic HW rental so I can see it since I am not depreciating any of their HW assets.


----------



## supaet

I'm located in emeryville, Just got comcast hd the past weekend.


I had TNTHD for the weekend, but now it's gone. There is a new 725 that shows nothing but inhd logo the whole time....I want nba all star in HD. Anyone else have problem? please post your hd chan lineup. UniHD and MTVHD also not authorized for me. Do I need to pay extra for those? I only have espn1/2 discovery, inhd, and a fsnhd that only shows logo.


Another topic: Why does comcast make people to pay 10.89 for "jade" channel. Charter in LA has that channel included in expanded cable. So there are no chinese channels included in expanded cable? that sucks.


----------



## hiker

supaet,

You'll need to get Digital Classic tier at $11.95/mo. for the HD channels that you don't have anymore. When you get an HD STB it usually comes pre-authorized for those channels for a limited time.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm, something seems off to me. For your 2nd piece of equipment you pay the same price regardless of whether you provide your own equipment, in this case $600+ out of your own pocket? It is clear the "outlet fee" is just subsidizing Comcast STB rental and they are just playing a shell game renaming the fee so really I think they should waive that fee when you provide your own equipment.



That's my interpretation of their fee structure. I'm not actually paying for 4 CableCards. The 1st CableCard for each outlet is "free" because that replaces the STB. Basically, for each outlet fee, you get either a STB or a CableCard. If you rent a DVR for the second outlet, Comcast would charge you the outlet fee + DVR rental.


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> supaet,
> 
> You'll need to get Digital Classic tier at $11.95/mo. for the HD channels that you don't have anymore. When you get an HD STB it usually comes pre-authorized for those channels for a limited time.




um...isn't espn1/2, inhd, discovery part of the digital classic? Also, I never had MTVHD and universal HD. The only channel that dissapeared is TNTHD (also the hbo's of course)

I belive I have the digital cable that includes digital classic already


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> um...isn't espn1/2, inhd, discovery part of the digital classic? Also, I never had MTVHD and universal HD. The only channel that dissapeared is TNTHD (also the hbo's of course)
> 
> I belive I have the digital cable that includes digital classic already



If you already have Digital Classic then you'll need to call Comcast and have them check it out. Some of the HD channels (like ESPN-HD in my area) are not encrypted so you can get them without Digital Classic. Those unencrypted channels can vary from location to location.


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you already have Digital Classic then you'll need to call Comcast and have them check it out. Some of the HD channels (like ESPN-HD in my area) are not encrypted so you can get them without Digital Classic. Those unencrypted channels can vary from location to location.




Can anyone tell me what HD non-premium chanels they have with digital classic and location?


And why is the channel lineup site is down on comcast.


----------



## zalusky

I have been wondering about TNTHD myself. I have two Tivo S3's and subscribe to Digital Platinum.


I had TNTHD for a while and now it acts like its unsubscribed. I figure out later that FMC - Fox Movie Channel is not part of Platinum but If I get TNT why shouldnt I get TNTHD?

I get other channels like UHD, HBOHD, ...


----------



## mr. wally

mike5f. keenan, sfhub, anyone. i'm in saramilgatos so i figure it's 2 years before the upgrade is complete and operational. so after reading this thread and seeing that dish had a contract with fsnba, i signed up with dish for 20 months for their hd package. now i find out there is no fsnba. what gives? i can survive without the warriors or sharks but i cannot make it without my giants games, even if they suck this year again. am i screwed or there just a delay in getting fsnba up and running at dish?


----------



## trekguy

I am in Moraga and have a 3412 DVR. I've noticed channels such as TNT showing programs where the guide shows DD 5.1, my receiver shows a 5.1 signal, but there is nothing on the L and R surrounds.


This is always true of TNT

Sometimes true of UHD and NBC and ABC and CBS. Fox seems OK.


I am not talking about DD but DD 5.1 Sometimes the guide shows 5.1 when you first hit the channel and then changes to DD. The receiver shows DD. I think thats OK.


I am talking about DD 5.1 on the guide, the info screen on the channel and the status screen on the receiver all showing DD 5.1 or 3/2.1, and the side surrounds having nothing.


To check this if INHD2 is a still logo screen with music in your feed, it has the 5.1 flag and the music is present in all five channels.


Comcast first tried the user error bit. Then rolled a truck, called the office twice and agreed that my equipment was set up correctly. The tech put in a new 3412- no change. He promised to take the problem up with more knowledgable staff and get back to me. Of course no one has called.


I asked my neighbor if he had problems. He said no and invited me in for a look. Sure enough it said 5.1 but nothing on the left or right on TNT or UHD. OK on 24 Hrs, but not on NBC. He called later to say the Law and Order seemed to be OK. I've posted in another thread and found one person with the same problem and the only common factor is Comcast and a digital box.


Is anyone else in the Bay Area having the problem-- a program you know to have a 5.1 sound track, a 5.1 logo on the guide screen, and your receiver picking up the DD 5.1 flag, but nothing actual on the front surrounds?


I excluded rear surrounds as they may have matrixed sounds derived from the front if you are using PL2x.


----------



## gaderson

I noticed this when Gwen Sefani was on Letterman a couple of weeks ago (1/25/07), and also had some breakups and freezes during the Super Bowl, and one else see it? I even check OTA, and both OTA and Comcast showed the same frozen frame for Letterman. Since things cleared up for the SB I just let it go but wondered if anyone else was/is seeing them (in Mountain View).


----------



## supaet

I really need the channel lineup for my area, I dont want to guess which channel I supposed to have and it's not there


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mike5f. keenan, sfhub, anyone. i'm in saramilgatos so i figure it's 2 years before the upgrade is complete and operational. so after reading this thread and seeing that dish had a contract with fsnba, i signed up with dish for 20 months for their hd package. now i find out there is no fsnba. what gives? i can survive without the warriors or sharks but i cannot make it without my giants games, even if they suck this year again. am i screwed or there just a delay in getting fsnba up and running at dish?



Mr. Wally,

What city are you in ?? The upgrades for the 550 MHz areas are in progress in some areas. The time frame for completing the upgrades is 18 months for all areas. You have to remember that all schedules are not written in stone they can change, they could be completed sooner than expected if things go right or it could take longer if things don't go well. The real hold up is getting paper work and permissions to pull new fiber from the different cities and to do the actual upgrades and all the testing required before they put the system on line. I'm sure when Comcast finally gets an upgrade schedule for when each area will be done they will make it public and you can be sure I'll be following this closely







.


Dish has been promising FSNBA-HD for along time now but I don't see it coming any time soon. While Dish does have a lot of HD content, I'm sure once all the upgrades are done more content will be added to Comcast, it's just going to take awhile but it will come.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed this when Gwen Sefani was on Letterman a couple of weeks ago (1/25/07), and also had some breakups and freezes during the Super Bowl, and one else see it? I even check OTA, and both OTA and Comcast showed the same frozen frame for Letterman. Since things cleared up for the SB I just let it go but wondered if anyone else was/is seeing them (in Mountain View).



I saw the same thing during the Super Bowl but I think that was caused by the massive amounts of rain and the storm in Florida interfering with the transmission of the signal.

As far as the freezes on Letterman, this is a long standing problem with KPIX that happens at different times, I've seen it during their newscasts and it's quite annoying but nothing seems to being done about it. I guess more people need to complain to KPIX about this to get anything done about it. It's not a cable problem either because I've seen it happen OTA also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really need the channel lineup for my area, I dont want to guess which channel I supposed to have and it's not there



Did you go to the Comcast website and put your zip code in to find out what you are suppose to get for your area ?? I don't know how long you've had Comcast but you should've gotten a cable line up when they installed your cable, and when you get your bill it should be in that also.

EDIT--- I just read up further and saw that you said the lineup section on the site was down, sorry.....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I noticed this when Gwen Sefani was on Letterman a couple of weeks ago (1/25/07), and also had some breakups and freezes during the Super Bowl, and one else see it?



I did a manual recording on my S3 (since I have no cablecards) for the super bowl, and saw my first huge breakups. I didn't watch the SB, I record it to fast forward through all of the boring game and watch the ads.. (whereas the rest of the year I record everything to 30 sec skip past the ads)


There was one section, I think during the ads, that it got REALLY bad and basically froze for a few seconds. Even going past it and back, there was a big problem in the signal.


I think I'm just not knowing where various channels are located in frequencies, because for the relatively short periods where I've looked at the digital channels, they're generally NOT breaking up.. despite the fact that I have tons of splitters, and the few times where I have had digital cable (on various promos), it was basically unwatchable much of the time.. (because I split to now 3 Tivos + one toshiba recorder).. and this is off of an already split cable in the house with cheapo Fry's splitters.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish has been promising FSNBA-HD for along time now but I don't see it coming any time soon. While Dish does have a lot of HD content, I'm sure once all the upgrades are done more content will be added to Comcast, it's just going to take awhile but it will come.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It could be sooner rather than later, Dish apparently fired up some new MPEG4 encoders and have gotten 6 HD channels per transponder and evidently there doesn't seem to be any loss of PQ. I looked at Starz-HD the other day and it looks fine, may even look better than it used to.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really need the channel lineup for my area, I dont want to guess which channel I supposed to have and it's not there



Go to the nearest Comcast office for your area and get a channel lineup card. If you had Comcast before the end of last year you should have, or will getting, a rate sheet that's sent out at the first of every year per FCC reg. It will have the current channel lineup as well. It usually comes with the bill.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Go to the nearest Comcast office for your area and get a channel lineup card. If you had Comcast before the end of last year you should have, or will getting, a rate sheet that's sent out at the first of every year per FCC reg. It will have the current channel lineup as well. It usually comes with the bill.



Or you can get it on www.comcast.com . Follow the Programming->Channel Lineup links on the home page. It'll prompt you for your street address and ZIP code and generate a channel lineup.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or you can get it on www.comcast.com . Follow the Programming->Channel Lineup links on the home page. It'll prompt you for your street address and ZIP code and generate a channel lineup.



Yes, I think he was saying that it wasn't working for him though. It's worked every time I've been there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be sooner rather than later, Dish apparently fired up some new MPEG4 encoders and have gotten 6 HD channels per transponder and evidently there doesn't seem to be any loss of PQ. I looked at Starz-HD the other day and it looks fine, may even look better than it used to.



I'm sure that eventually Dish will add FSNBA-HD. I think the problem with it not being available right now is do to allocation of bandwidth issues. There are too many FSN-HD areas on the West coast to be on one satellite ( to make them on 24/7) but maybe with this new encoder they can actually do it without having to share transponders. The way it was going to be implemented was that, let's say FSNBA-HD, would only be on line when they had a game scheduled, any other time it would be off air. That will work until you have a scheduling problem, more games scheduled than you have transponders for, now who gets bumped off ?? Could make that area really po'd and I'm sure that's why it hasn't been added yet







But, as you say if the new encoder works and doesn't degrade the picture quality then it's much easier to do and could avoid the scheduling problem. I hope they succeed, the more competition that cable has the more incentive they have to upgrade their system to match them, the customer wins










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be sooner rather than later, Dish apparently fired up some new MPEG4 encoders and have gotten 6 HD channels per transponder and evidently there doesn't seem to be any loss of PQ. I looked at Starz-HD the other day and it looks fine, may even look better than it used to.




I sure hope it's up by april. wanna see barry z. pitch in orange and black. dish just last week added a & e hd so there's hope.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. Wally,
> 
> What city are you in ?? The upgrades for the 550 MHz areas are in progress in some areas. The time frame for completing the upgrades is 18 months for all areas. You have to remember that all schedules are not written in stone they can change, they could be completed sooner than expected if things go right or it could take longer if things don't go well. The real hold up is getting paper work and permissions to pull new fiber from the different cities and to do the actual upgrades and all the testing required before they put the system on line. I'm sure when Comcast finally gets an upgrade schedule for when each area will be done they will make it public and you can be sure I'll be following this closely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Dish has been promising FSNBA-HD for along time now but I don't see it coming any time soon. While Dish does have a lot of HD content, I'm sure once all the upgrades are done more content will be added to Comcast, it's just going to take awhile but it will come.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5





i'm in los gatos. i figure by the time the upgrade is done, my dish commitment will have expired so i can compare what's the best package then. for now i 'm enjoying 27 hd channels plus locals (although about 10-12 of the channels i never watch). it will be hard to give up the dish 622 dvr. it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or you can get it on www.comcast.com . Follow the Programming->Channel Lineup links on the home page. It'll prompt you for your street address and ZIP code and generate a channel lineup.




I've tried for several monthes.

All it saids is "we're working to provide you with a channel lineup"

working for 3+ monthes? anyone in oakland/berkeley eastbay can post their hd lineup?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried for several monthes.
> 
> All it saids is "we're working to provide you with a channel lineup"
> 
> working for 3+ monthes? anyone in oakland/berkeley eastbay can post their hd lineup?



What's you zipcode?


----------



## Keenan

This is what I got for 94601, Oakland. I used a bogus address on Hegenberger.



All Channels

# Channel Name Interests Features

1 ON DEMAND ON DEMAND

2 KTVU-2 (FOX) News & Info

3 KNTV-11 (NBC-3) News & Info

4 KRON-4 (IND) News & Info

5 KPIX-5 (CBS) News & Info

6 KICU-36 (IND) News & Info

7 KGO-7 (ABC) News & Info

8 KTSF-26 (IND) News & Info

9 KQED-9 (PBS) News & Info

10 KTOP - Gov. Access News & Info

11 TV Guide Channel News & Info

12 KBHK-44 (UPN) News & Info

13 KBWB-20 (WB) News & Info

14 KDTV-14 (UNI) News & Info

15 KTEH-54 (PBS) News & Info

16 KKPX-65(PAX) Lifestyle

17 KCSM-60(PBS) News & Info

18 KSTS-48 (TLMD) News & Info

19 KTNC-42(Azteca) News & Info

20 KFSF-66 (TF) News & Info

21 KCNS-38 (IND) News & Info

22 KRCB-22 (PBS) News & Info

23 C-SPAN News & Info

24 C-SPAN 2 News & Info

25 KTLN-68(IND) News & Info

26 Bay Vision East (M-F 9Am-3:30PM/s-s 24 Hours) News & Info

27 Emeryville City Channel (Emeryville) News & Info

27 KDOL/KCOM (Oakland/Piedmont) News & Info

28 PCTV (Educational Access) News & Info

29 TV One Lifestyle

30 WGN News & Info

31 Home Shopping Network Lifestyle

32 KMTP-32 (IND) News & Info

33 The Discovery Channel Lifestyle

33 WGN Lifestyle

34 QVC Lifestyle

35 Food Network Lifestyle

36 FX Lifestyle

37 TNT Movies

38 ESPN Sports

39 ESPN2 Sports

40 FSN Bay Area Sports

41 TBS

42 USA Network Children & Family

43 MTV Music

44 VH-1 Music

45 Spike TV Lifestyle

46 Lifetime Lifestyle

47 A&E Lifestyle

48 Bravo Lifestyle

49 AMC Movies

50 The Learning Channel Lifestyle

51 Animal Planet Children & Family

52 ABC Family Children & Family

53 Nickelodeon Children & Family

54 Cartoon Network Children & Family

55 Disney Channel Children & Family

56 CNN News & Info

57 CNN Headline News News & Info

58 CNBC News & Info

59 Fox News News & Info

60 MSNBC News & Info

61 The Weather Channel News & Info

62 The History Channel Lifestyle

63 Comedy Central Lifestyle

64 E! Lifestyle

65 Court TV News & Info

66 Galavision Multicultural

67 Home & Garden TV (HGTV) Lifestyle

68 Jade Channel Multicultural

69 AZN TV Multicultural

70 BET Music

71 Travel Channel Lifestyle

72 TV Land

73 Sci-Fi Channel Lifestyle

74 Country Music Channel Music

75 Hallmark Channel Lifestyle

77 Access Television Network Lifestyle

78 InHealth

81 Versus Lifestyle

82 Golf Channel Sports

119 Sprout Children & Family HD ON

120 Noggin Children & Family

121 Discovery Kids Children & Family

122 Toon Disney Children & Family

125 Current TV News & Info

126 Nick Toons Children & Family

128 Bloomberg News & Info

134 MTV Jams Music

134 MTV Jams

135 MTV 2 Music

136 G4

146 LOGO Lifestyle

149 MoviePlex Movies

161 The Game Show Network Lifestyle

162 BBC America News & Info

164 Shop NBC Lifestyle

165 Oxygen Lifestyle

166 Fear Net Lifestyle

178 Weatherscan Local News & Info

180 NFL Network Sports

182 Fine Living Lifestyle

183 Style Lifestyle

184 SOAPnet Lifestyle

186 KNTV Weather News & Info

189 KQED- Encore News & Info

190 KQED- World News & Info

191 KQED- Life News & Info

192 KQED- Kids News & Info

194 KGO Plus News & Info

199 KFTY-DT News & Info

201 Discovery Home Lifestyle

204 DIY (Do It Yourself) Lifestyle

215 Nick GAS Children & Family

216 Nick Too Children & Family

220 Discovery Health Lifestyle

222 Fit TV Lifestyle

228 BYU TV Lifestyle

230 Trinity Broadcasting Network Lifestyle

231 Inspirational Life Lifestyle

241 TFC ** (Tagalog) Multicultural

242 GMA Pinoy TV Multicultural

243 Zhong Tian Channel** (Chinese/Mandarin) Multicultural

244 CCTV-4** (Chinese/Mandarin) Multicultural

245 TV Japan** (Japanese) Multicultural

246 Zee TV** (South Asian) Multicultural

247 TV Asia** (South Asian) Multicultural

248 Saigon Broadcasting Network** (Vietnamese) Multicultural

251 CCTV International Multicultural

252 TV5** (French) Multicultural

254 RAI** (Italian) Multicultural

255 RTN** (Russian) Multicultural

256 ET-NEWS (Dragon TV) Multicultural

257 ET-Global (Dragon TV) Multicultural

258 ET-YoYo (Dragon TV) Multicultural

259 ET-China (Dragon TV) Multicultural

260 ET-Drama(Dragon TV) Multicultural

261 SET(Dragon TV) Multicultural

262 Jade Channel Multicultural

271 Discovery Times Lifestyle

272 The Science Channel News & Info

273 National Geographic Lifestyle

274 Military Channel Lifestyle

275 Biography Channel Lifestyle

276 History Channel International Lifestyle

400 Comcast Sports Net Sports

401 Fox Soccer Channel Sports

401 Fox Soccer Channel** Sports

402 ESPNews Sports

406 Outdoor Channel Lifestyle

407 ESPN Classic Sports

408 Speed Channel Lifestyle

408 Speed Channel** Sports

409 TVG-Horseracing Network Sports

409 TVG-Horseracing Network ** Sports

413 Fox College Sports - Atlantic Sports

413 Fox College Sports - Atlantic ** Sports

414 Fox College Sports - Central Sports

414 Fox College Sports - Central ** Sports

415 Fox College Sports - Pacific Sports

415 Fox College Sports - Pacific ** Sports

416 NBA TV Sports

416 NBA TV ** Sports

417 NFL Network Sports

418 College Sports TV(CSTV) Sports

421 - 426 Sports Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

439 NBA TV Sports

440 NBA.Com Pay-Per-View

441 - 449 NBA Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

461 - 470 NHL/MLB Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

471 CMT Pure Country Music

472 MTV Hits Music

473 VH-1 Classic Music

474 VH-1 Soul Music

476 FUSE Music

481 BET Jazz Lifestyle

482 Black Family Channel Lifestyle

483 TVOne Lifestyle

484 Great American Country Music

486 The Word Lifestyle

501 Turner Classic Movies Movies

502 WE: Women's Entertainment Lifestyle

503 Independent Film Channel Movies

504 Lifetime Movie Network Movies

505 Sundance Movies

506 Fox Movie Channel Movies

513 Indie Plex Movies

514 Retro Plex Movies

516 Encore Wam Movies

518 Encore West Movies

520 Encore Love West Movies

522 Encore Mystery West Movies

524 Encore Westerns West Movies

528 Encore Drama West Lifestyle

530 Encore Action West Movies

534 Starz - West Movies

536 Starz Edge - West Movies

537 Starz In Black Movies

538 Starz Cinema Movies

539 Starz Kids & Family Movies

540 Starz Comedy Movies

550 HBO - East Movies

551 HBO - West Movies

553 HBO2 - West Movies

555 HBO Signature - West Movies

557 HBO Family - West Movies

558 HBO Latino Movies

559 HBO Comedy Movies

560 HBO Zone Movies

561 Cinemax - West Movies

562 Cinemax - East Movies

565 Moremax - West Movies

566 Action Max Movies

567 Thriller Max Movies

576 Showtime - West Movies

578 Showtime Too - West Movies

580 Showcase - West Movies

582 Showtime Extreme - West Movies

583 Showtime Next Movies

584 Showtime Family Movies

585 Showtime Women Movies

586 Flix (Showtime Plex)** Lifestyle

586 Flix (Showtime Plex) Movies

591 The Movie Channel - West Movies

593 The Movie Channel Xtra Movies

600 VeneMovies Multicultural

601 Discovery en Español Multicultural

602 Fox Sports en Español Multicultural

603 Canal 52 MX Multicultural

604 Cinelatino Multicultural

605 History en Español Multicultural

606 MTV en Español Multicultural

608 CNN en Español Multicultural

609 Toon Disney en Español Multicultural

610 Cine Mexicano Multicultural

611 VideoRola Multicultural

612 CBTV Multicultural

613 Playboy en Español Multicultural

614 Once TV Multicultural

615 Canal Sur Multicultural

616 Infinito Multicultural

617 DOCU TVE Multicultural

618 Gol TV** Multicultural

618 Gol TV Multicultural

702 KTVU-2 (FOX) HD High-Definition TV

703 KNTV-HDTV High-Definition TV

704 KRON-HD High-Definition TV

705 KPIX-(CBS) High-Definition TV

707 KGO-HDTV High-Definition TV

709 KQED-HDTV High-Definition TV

719 InDemand - HD High-Definition TV

720 InDemand HD2 High-Definition TV

722 Discovery - HD High-Definition TV

723 ESPN - HD High-Definition TV

724 ESPN 2 HD High-Definition TV

725 HDSE (HD Special Events) High-Definition TV

726 TNT HD Lifestyle

727 Universal HD Lifestyle

728 MTV HD Lifestyle

730 HBO-HD High-Definition TV

732 Cinemax-HD High-Definition TV

734 Starz - HD High-Definition TV

736 Showtime-HD High-Definition TV

801 - 802 PPV Hits Pay-Per-View

815 - 822 Pay-Per-View Hits Pay-Per-View

831 Hot Choice Pay-Per-View

832 PPV Previews Pay-Per-View

844 Hot Network (Adult Pay-Per-View) Pay-Per-View

851 - 852 Spice (Adult Pay-Per-View) Pay-Per-View

853 Playboy Pay-Per-View

901 MusicChoice - Showcase Music

902 MusicChoice - Today's Country Music

903 MusicChoice - Classic Country Music

904 MusicChoice - R&B Hits Music

905 MusicChoice - Bluegrass Music

906 MusicChoice - R&B and HipHop Music

907 MusicChoice - Classic R&B Music

908 MusicChoice - Smooth R&B Music

909 MusicChoice - Rap Music

910 MusicChoice - Metal Music

911 MusicChoice - Rock Music

912 MusicChoice - Arena Rock Music

913 MusicChoice - Classic Rock Music

914 MusicChoice - Alternative Music

915 MusicChoice - Electronica Music

916 MusicChoice - Dance Music

917 MusicChoice - Adult Alternative Music

918 MusicChoice - Soft Rock Music

919 MusicChoice - Hit List Music

920 MusicChoice - Party Favorites Music

921 MusicChoice - 80's Hits Music

922 MusicChoice - Retro-Active Music

923 MusicChoice - 70's Hits Music

924 MusicChoice - Solid Gold Oldies Music

925 MusicChoice - Singers & Standards Music

926 MusicChoice - Big Band Swing Music

927 MusicChoice - Easy Listening Music

928 MusicChoice - Smooth Jazz Music

929 MusicChoice - Jazz Music

930 MusicChoice - Blues Music

931 MusicChoice - Reggae Music

932 MusicChoice - Soundscapes Music

933 MusicChoice - Classical Masterpieces Music

934 MusicChoice - Opera Music

935 MusicChoice - Light Classical Music

936 MusicChoice - Showtunes Music

937 MusicChoice - Contemporary Christian Music

938 MusicChoice - Gospel Music

939 MusicChoice - Radio Disney Music

940 MusicChoice - Sounds of the Season Music

941 MusicChoice - Musica Urbana Music

942 MusicChoice - Salsa y Merengue Music

943 MusicChoice - Rock en Español Music

944 MusicChoice - Pop Latino Music

945 MusicChoice - 90's Hits Music

960 KQED 88.5 Public Radio Music

961 KRCB 91.0 Public Music

962 KCSM 91.1 Jazz Music

963 KSJO 92.3 Spanish Music

964 KNGY 92.7 Dance Music

965 KRZZ 93.3 Spanish Music

966 KJZY 93.7 Smooth Jazz Music

967 KPFA 94.1 Variety/Berkeley Music

968 KBAY 94.5 Adult Contemp Music

969 KYLD 94.9 Hip Hop Music

970 KRTY 95.3 Country Music

971 KZBR 95.7 70's, 80's, Variety Music

972 KOIT 96.5 Adult Contemp Music

973 KLLC 97.3 Hot AC Music

974 KISQ 98.1 Urban Contemp Music

975 KUFX 98.5 Classic Rock Music

976 KSOL 98.9 Spanish Music

977 KFRC 99.7 Oldies Music

978 KZST 100.1 Adult Contemp Music

979 KBRG 100.3 Spanish Music

980 KIOI 101.3 Hot AC Music

981 KDFC 102.1 Classical Music

982 KBLX 102.9 Urban Contemp Music

983 KKSF 103.7 Smooth Jazz Music

984 KFOG 104.5 Album Alternative Music

985 KRPQ 104.9 Country Music

986 KITS 105.3 Alternative Music

987 KMEL 106.1 Hip Hop Music

988 KEZR 106.5 Hot AC Music

989 KSAN 107.7 Classic Rock Music


----------



## bobby94928

And I just did one to an address in Berkeley. The lineup looks the same.


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And I just did one to an address in Berkeley. The lineup looks the same.



my zip code is 94608


can you do the line up for just expand + basic and digital classic,


I dont need the whole lineup, I just want to know which chan I should get with my subscription


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my zip code is 94608
> 
> 
> can you do the line up for just expand + basic and digital classic,
> 
> 
> I dont need the whole lineup, I just want to know which chan I should get with my subscription



It gives two options, Emeryville or Oakland?


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It gives two options, Emeryville or Oakland?



emeryville


----------



## supaet

"719 InDemand - HD High-Definition TV

720 InDemand HD2 High-Definition TV

722 Discovery - HD High-Definition TV

723 ESPN - HD High-Definition TV

724 ESPN 2 HD High-Definition TV

725 HDSE (HD Special Events) High-Definition TV

726 TNT HD Lifestyle

727 Universal HD Lifestyle

728 MTV HD Lifestyle "


Why is 726 - 728 "Lifestyle"

what package has that? i want those channels


----------



## walk

Again, I do understand what they are TRYING to do by requiring Cablecards, and I support the basic idea. I'd be an idiot not to - the Moto boxes are ****e!


I just think it's a circuitous route to achieve that goal, one that WILL increase our cable bills (regardless of, and in addition to any other increases) AND it still may not achieve the goals it's trying to.


After all, Comcast might be forced go about making sure Cablecards work better and are more well supported in their _OWN_ STBs but that doesn't guarantee the same level of service with 3rd party STBs.


The only thing guaranteed is increased costs, for something that is entirely unnecessary (because current cable boxes work just fine without Cablecards, and adding one wouldn't give them any new abilities).


I mean, isn't there a better solution?


----------



## PerkyNot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my zip code is 94608
> 
> 
> can you do the line up for just expand + basic and digital classic,
> 
> 
> I dont need the whole lineup, I just want to know which chan I should get with my subscription



I went to the Comcast Site and got this information from your ZIP Code and an address within the same ZIP. This info is from the Shop tab. "ESPN HD, ESPN 2 HD, FSN HD, Discovery Theater HD, TNT HD, Universal HD, MHD and INHD are offered as part of our Digital Cable Packages. You will need to subscribe to either Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Digital Silver, Digital Gold, or Digital Platinum in order to receive these High Definition Channels."


I believe in a prior post you said that you have Digital Classic. You should get the channels listed above along with the locals. If you still have problems and you'll have to call Comcast and have them provision your cable box properly.


John


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why is 726 - 728 "Lifestyle"
> 
> what package has that? i want those channels



I have Digital Classic (plus HDTV) and have been getting them for a while now, you don't?

Also 720 is FSN now, INHD2 is kaput.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After all, Comcast might be forced go about making sure Cablecards work better and are more well supported in their _OWN_ STBs but that doesn't guarantee the same level of service with 3rd party STBs.



What are the chances Motorola/Comcast come up with a workaround for SDV using CableCARD 1.0 if they are forced to use CableCARD STBs starting July 07?


Now ask yourself what are the chances if there are zero Comcast STBs using CableCARD?


The mandate for Comcast/MSOs using CableCARD at least assures that whatever infrastructure decisions Comcast makes need to take into account making sure their own CableCARDs deployments are not left in the dust. As long as a feature can be done using CableCARD 1.0, TiVo et al can at least piggyback or reverse engineer that solution.


If you don't feel SDV is a big issue for TiVo S3 read these posts:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post4848958 

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=113263 


"According to the report, Comcast execs plan to have a quarter of their footprint enabled for SDV by the end of 2007, and launch "the next 50 channels of HD" as switched channels."


I don't think they will adding VOOM channels anytime soon. So, there are bound to be many popular HD channels that will be added. Popular in the sense of HD, not to the general subscriber base of SD channels, at least not yet. They probably think this is the only way to get a lot of HD channels on the air. Whatever the case, future Comcast HD is going SDV, and don't be surprised if the current HD channels go SDV, as well.


--

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post4846037 


TWC Austin


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a tivo s3 installed with Austin TWC and a whole bunch of channels are now on SDV, not just unpopular ones. I've had to install a Time Warner HD DVR in parallel just to get the channels I'm missing.



BTW I don't see why it is a foregone conclusion prices will increase. If people start buying their own PVRs and Comcast only has to carry inventory for $30 CableCARDs vs $500 Motorola 6412s why does that necessarily result in price increases. If CableCARD viability speeds up the transition to digital from analog, doesn't that tend to help them in the long run?


The STBs that Comcast uses may cost a little more in the short-term but that will go down as volume goes up.


Personally I'm not willing to accept at face value statements from the MSOs that the pricing will go up and they will pass it on to us. There is only so much room the pricing can go up before it starts driving customers to Dish/DirecTV, that's why it is nice to have competition.


----------



## Bill Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or you can get it on www.comcast.com . Follow the Programming->Channel Lineup links on the home page. It'll prompt you for your street address and ZIP code and generate a channel lineup.



The online line-up list doesn't tell you what you should receive as part of what package. As far as I can see on comcast.com, nothing clearly explains the packages, wheras that is about the only thing D* and E* do well.


For example, several new channels appeared in the last few months, but I can't tell if the are subscription or if my 3416 box has a problem. Actually, in know my 3416 has a problem as I have been getting HBO MAX and STZ since I picked up the box several months ago even though I am not on the premium plan. I've tried resetting the box to no avail.


Anyway, there are 3 new channels that are not authorized on my box:


UHD

MHD

one other in the last week or so.


Also, HDSE no longer seems to transmit anything at any time anymore.


The current online line-up list doesn't include the MHD channel or the other new one (sorry call letters have slipped my mind)


I guess I need to visit the local store and see if they know what I should be receiving.


Bill

in Alamo


----------



## Jerry Gardner

I've got my 3416 connected to my plasma display via both HDMI and component. I've recently been using the component output because the HDMI PQ is crap compared to the 6412 I had up until a few weeks ago.


Tonight when I turned the system on, the box was displaying a frozen picture, no sound, and wouldn't respond to the remote or the front panel power switch. I unplugged the 3416 and plugged it back in after a few minutes. It came up with "Du1" (anyone know what this code means? It's not listed in the Wikibooks article) on the display and no picture on the plasma (but sound was OK.)


I tried several more power cycles, including leaving it unplugged for 15 minutes, but got the same result every time (no picture and "Du1" on this display). On a hunch, I unplugged the power and unplugged the HDMI cable from the 3416 and plugged the power cord back in. Now it came up fine with a picture (on the component output) and sound along with the channel number in the front panel display.


I tried another power cycle and plugged the HDMI cable back in, but got the same result as before (no picture and "Du1" in the display). Unplugging the HDMI cable restored things to normal operation.


Has anyone else noticed this? Many people have had problems with HDMI on these boxes recently, but I've never heard of the box locking up completely if an HDMI cable was plugged in, even if I'm using the component output.


----------



## mds54

Hey experts.....

I'm looking for some info & advice regarding Comcast DVRs, as I think I'm getting left in the dust here......










I have an older (2001) RPTV so all I have available for my HD video connection is component cable. I've had the *original* (Phase I?) Moto 6412 since they were first made available to us in the Bay Area. Other than the known bugs, everything seems okay, and I was not planning on upgrading to a new TV with HDMI until my current set dies.


But now I'm seeing everyone here talking of Phase IIs & IIIs and 3412s and 6416s, cablecards, SDV, and the statement that Comcast is phasing out my DVR. Will I lose my DVR functionality from Comcast if I don't upgrade in the near-future? I'm happy with my current setup unless an alternate DVR will give me better video quality and/or enhancements, and more recording space (160G?) with fewer bugs. But like I said, I'm still limited by my TV to component cable connections (I use optical cable for my 6.1 audio). Am I okay to stay with what I've got, or do I need to upgrade? Any recommendations or advice as to what I should be doing?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... and the statement that Comcast is phasing out my DVR. Will I lose my DVR functionality from Comcast if I don't upgrade in the near-future? I'm happy with my current setup unless an alternate DVR will give me better video quality and/or enhancements, and more recording space (160G?) with fewer bugs.



Your 6412 will not change, or lose any functionality. If you have one that works ok for you, hang on to it. Matter o fact, it will be flipped to all digital simulcast if it has not already done so.


Phasing out only means no longer being issued. The 67 Chevelle SS 396 was phased out, too. The only reason to switch would be for HDMI if you get a display that needs it.


----------



## ssmobin

is ESPN HD, channel 723here, screwed up for anyone else besides me? The video is choppy, the audio is choppy and its unwatchable.


the one time the warriors are aired on national television I cant even watch it in HD...thanks comcast!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssmobin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is ESPN HD, channel 723 for me, screwed up for anyone else besides me? The video is choppy, the audio is choppy and its unwatchable.
> 
> 
> the one time the warriors are aired on national television I cant even watch it in HD...thanks comcast!



just you. fine here.


----------



## nikeykid

eh i should put something down a little helpful. sometimes my dvr is causing the choppiness (but generally only on 1080i channels, no idea why), so i unplug it and it works again.


----------



## ssmobin

I tried, that no go. I even plugged in another HD box (i have a 6412 and 3412), BOTH of them are choppy. video/audio. I have never seen this happen before in the time I have had these boxes. This is a first. I dont understand how both boxes can have the same problem.


of course ESPN in sd works fine and every single other HD channel is normal, including ESPN 2 HD.









> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> eh i should put something down a little helpful. sometimes my dvr is causing the choppiness (but generally only on 1080i channels, no idea why), so i unplug it and it works again.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got my 3416 connected to my plasma display via both HDMI and component. I've recently been using the component output because the HDMI PQ is crap compared to the 6412 I had up until a few weeks ago.



Component and HDMI pictures should be practically identical, either you have a bad box, or a bad TV.


> Quote:
> Tonight when I turned the system on, the box was displaying a frozen picture, no sound, and wouldn't respond to the remote or the front panel power switch. I unplugged the 3416 and plugged it back in after a few minutes. It came up with "Du1" (anyone know what this code means?



That is HDCP sync (I think it's supposed to read "DVI"). Something is not working properly on the HDMI/DVI port, again either the box or the TV. I'd try the box on a different HDMI TV if you have one, otherwise have the box replaced by Comcast and hope that it's the problem...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got my 3416 connected to my plasma display via both HDMI and component. I've recently been using the component output because the HDMI PQ is crap compared to the 6412 I had up until a few weeks ago.



Try having only the HDMI connection connected to your tv set, nothing else and see if that works. Also, try having the tv on first then turn on the cable box ( or the other way around, it's been too long since I've had that problem







). It sounds like you are having a HDMI sync ( handshake ) problem. The only advantage that I see with HDMI is that sound and video are on one cable which helps with cable clutter, as far as a better picture quality, I don't see it better or worse.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ssmobin

if anyone cares, after about 30-40 minutes ESPN HD returned to normal last night. no choppy video/audio like I reported earlier. I dont really understand why, but at least I was able to watch the rest of the warriors beat the bulls


----------



## Keenan

Are DVR-like functions like pause, fast forward and rewind possible with OnDemand programs when using a non-DVR STB?


I saw this statement in an article linked below and was curious.



> Quote:
> The studios listened this time, not only because DVD rentals have stopped climbing but because Comcast has passed a milestone: More than 50% of its 24.1 million subscribers buy the digital boxes that allow them to order PPV movies on demand (with the ability to pause, fast-forward and rewind).


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37#post9746037 

Hot Off The Press! The Latest Television News and Info - AVS Forum


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are DVR-like functions like pause, fast forward and rewind possible with OnDemand programs when using a non-DVR STB?
> 
> ...



Yes, at least on the DCT-6200 that I have and I think all OnDemand capable STBs. If the remote does not have the transport buttons (FF, Play, Rew, etc.) then the arrow and other buttons will do those functions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, at least on the DCT-6200 that I have and I think all OnDemand capable STBs. If the remote does not have the transport buttons (FF, Play, Rew, etc.) then the arrow and other buttons will do those functions.



Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Keenan

Something I noticed after reading a post in another thread, Comcast has increased the DVR rental cost from $9.95 to $11.95 per month effective Jan, 1st 2007. That's quite a jump. Has anyone with the 6412 noticed that increase on their bill?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something I noticed after reading a post in another thread, Comcast has increased the DVR rental cost from $9.95 to $11.95 per month effective Jan, 1st 2007.



That's just one of the many items which were increased: limited basic, expanded basic, digital classic, etc.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something I noticed after reading a post in another thread, Comcast has increased the DVR rental cost from $9.95 to $11.95 per month effective Jan, 1st 2007. That's quite a jump. Has anyone with the 6412 noticed that increase on their bill?



Yes, as of Feb 1, my DVR went up to $11.95 a month. This is the latest Rohnert Park price list. I find it interesting that there is a TBD price for a DVR without HD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's just one of the many items which were increased: limited basic, expanded basic, digital classic, etc.



I knew they had increased their programing costs(they always do







) I just hadn't noticed they had increased the hardware costs, _especially for hardware that has had negligible improvements over the years_. Besides, generally speaking, hardware costs usually go down, not up...I guess that's not the case with Comcast.


I guess adding TiVo service to the 6412 will mean the DVR will cost about $20 or so a month, that's getting up there.


----------



## mooneydriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did a manual recording on my S3 (since I have no cablecards) for the super bowl, and saw my first huge breakups. I didn't watch the SB, I record it to fast forward through all of the boring game and watch the ads.. (whereas the rest of the year I record everything to 30 sec skip past the ads)
> 
> 
> There was one section, I think during the ads, that it got REALLY bad and basically froze for a few seconds. Even going past it and back, there was a big problem in the signal.



I had a similar problem recording the SB on a Comcast DVR -- occasional breakups (proably due to rain) during the game, and a massive breakup during one of the commercial breaks (due to who knows what).


----------



## cardinalblue

Thought I'd share the pricing/programming quoted to me by the Comcast CSR this morning. I have a Tivo S3 with 2 CCs, Limited Basic and Digital Classic. My bill included the following charges:


Limited Basic: $14.77

Digital Classic: $11.95

High Definition TV: $5

HDTV Additional Service: $5

Digital Additional Outlet: $6.99


I called to get the last three items removed and replaced by the $1.50 for the 2nd CC. I was quoted $1.50 by two different CSR reps before the installation.


This morning, the CSR told me that without paying the $5 "High Definition TV" charge, I would not get any station in the 700 range (all of the HDTV content). I went ahead and had her remove it anyway, since I know that the networks are not encrypted. Has anyone else had this kind of conversation with Comcast?


I doubt I will lose the major networks since they are not encrypted. But I'm wondering if I'll lose ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD and FSN-HD b/c I'm not paying the additional $5 a month for "High Definition TV".


----------



## Derek87

IGNORE THIS...as Keenan notes, i didn't read the query carefully. so my "real response" is that yes, the original poster should indeed get all of those stations without paying the $5 fee.


....CUT HERE....


based on my limited experience, you will lose ESPN, Discovery and FSNHD, not because of the $5 HD fee, but because you dropped digital classic ($11.95) which authorizes you for channels beyond the locals. (this of course, is not exactly true if you were grandfathered in with the $5 HD box from a couple years back)


.....CUT HERE....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cardinalblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share the pricing/programming quoted to me by the Comcast CSR this morning. I have a Tivo S3 with 2 CCs, Limited Basic and Digital Classic. My bill included the following charges:
> 
> 
> Limited Basic: $14.77
> 
> Digital Classic: $11.95
> 
> High Definition TV: $5
> 
> HDTV Additional Service: $5
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet: $6.99
> 
> 
> I called to get the last three items removed and replaced by the $1.50 for the 2nd CC. I was quoted $1.50 by two different CSR reps before the installation.
> 
> 
> This morning, the CSR told me that without paying the $5 "High Definition TV" charge, I would not get any station in the 700 range (all of the HDTV content). I went ahead and had her remove it anyway, since I know that the networks are not encrypted. Has anyone else had this kind of conversation with Comcast?
> 
> 
> I doubt I will lose the major networks since they are not encrypted. But I'm wondering if I'll lose ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD and FSN-HD b/c I'm not paying the additional $5 a month for "High Definition TV".


----------



## Keenan

I don't think he was going to drop Digital Classic, just the last 3 fee charges. If he drops the last 3 he should still get everything he wants, at least that's the way it works up here. I think the CSRs are confused on how to actually bill him since he's not using one of their boxes.


----------



## Derek87

ah, yes. my bad. you're right. he should be good if he keeps digital classic.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think he was going to drop Digital Classic, just the last 3 fee charges. If he drops the last 3 he should still get everything he wants, at least that's the way it works up here. I think the CSRs are confused on how to actually bill him since he's not using one of their boxes.


----------



## jgaffney

I apologize if this has been answered before, but I'm at work and I don't have time to read the entire thread.


I have HD service in Sonoma County, with a DVR hooked up via HDMI to a 40" LCD, and a D5.1 stereo. I'm thinking of adding Comcast broadband to my service because I'm not happy with my DSL service from Sonic.


Has anyone noticed a degraded service on the HD when they're using the broadband? Comcast, of course, denies that this would ever happen. First, sign the contract, then we'll tell you, right?


----------



## c3

Huh? How can cable modem degrade HD service?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgaffney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed a degraded service on the HD when they're using the broadband? Comcast, of course, denies that this would ever happen. First, sign the contract, then we'll tell you, right?



Bandwidth needed for the cable modem is insignificant compared to the entire spectrum Comcast uses for their services. If you get 6-9Mb/s download speed, that's still less than a single HD channel. So no, you won't see any degradation. What could cause degradation is splitting your line for your cable modem. If you need to, be sure to use a good quality splitter (1 GHz). An amplifier may be necessary too.


----------



## SpeedyHTPC

As of yesterday


Limited basic - channels 2-34 - $14.22

Standard - channels 2-84(74) - $48.99

Digital Classic - gives you the "free" HD channels - $11.95

HD Motorola box - $5 rental fee


What I really like is just 35-74 channels. Any package out there like that without getting hit with $48.99?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of yesterday
> 
> 
> Limited basic - channels 2-34 - $14.22
> 
> Standard - channels 2-84(74) - $48.99
> 
> Digital Classic - gives you the "free" HD channels - $11.95
> 
> HD Motorola box - $5 rental fee
> 
> 
> What I really like is just 35-74 channels. Any package out there like that without getting hit with $48.99?



Nope, no way to get just Expanded Basic and Digital Classic, you have to get Basic before you can get _anything_ else.


----------



## Specific_Context3224

Hey, I've got a question about bitrates. Anyone notice this? I'm in Berkeley, CA.


I try to record TV shows so that I can watch when I'm busy with stuff at night. I usually record Heroes on Monday nights and watch 24 live, but this week I decided to switch thigns around. 1080i (NBC) gives me large files that I can't fit on a DVD. My past experiences with recording ABC HD shows like Grey's Anatomy and Lost gives me about 11mbps which equates to roughly 3.5gb or so for 43 minutes of TV (commercials are stripped) on a transport stream.


This week I recorded 24 because of the 2 hour special, and each episode after stripping commercials came out to be 4.7Gb. I glanced at the bitrate and it comes out around 16 - 17. That's high I thought especially for Comcast. I understand OTA will be high like this, but Comcast? I'm only complaining because I can't fit this onto a DVD (it's 4.7 GiB). I can't complain about quality because upped bitrate is nice, but it bugs me because my ABC shows come out to 3.5gb apiece.


Is anyone noticing this for 24? Is this just for 24? I meant to record House last night but I forgot to set my tuner. I wanted to investigate the bitrate. I guess I'm going to have to wait till Thursday which is my other 2-TV show night. I usually record Grey's Anatomy, and since the 3-episode special is on, I dont really want to miss it. But I need to investigate Fox still. So I guess I'm recording The OC and I'll have to watch ABC in SDTV at a friend's place =(


Another question is maybe other subchannels are getting into my recording? How do I check this?


----------



## Derek87

i'm in santa clara, and this is from memory. i dont' think i've recorded anything from ABC yet, but _with commercials_ my recordings on NBC are quite close to 7gb (usually Studio 60, but like you i swapped Heroes this week and i think it was 6.8 gb)...these are for 1 hr including commercials.


If i recall correctly, FOX shows (for me 24 and Prison break) are closer to 6gb and i usually associated this more with 720p versus 1080i than anything else. if i remember, i can check the specific numbers at home since i still have this week's recordings on my hard drive. (i'm using a Miglia HD TV tuner on my Mac via QAM for the unencrypted HD locals)


i have looked at live stream stats and i think you're about right. i usually see 16-18 Mbits/s for all my recordings on NBC and FOX. (i haven't recorded anything over CBS or ABC)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey, I've got a question about bitrates. Anyone notice this? I'm in Berkeley, CA.
> 
> 
> I try to record TV shows so that I can watch when I'm busy with stuff at night. I usually record Heroes on Monday nights and watch 24 live, but this week I decided to switch thigns around. 1080i (NBC) gives me large files that I can't fit on a DVD. My past experiences with recording ABC HD shows like Grey's Anatomy and Lost gives me about 11mbps which equates to roughly 3.5gb or so for 43 minutes of TV (commercials are stripped) on a transport stream.
> 
> 
> This week I recorded 24 because of the 2 hour special, and each episode after stripping commercials came out to be 4.7Gb. I glanced at the bitrate and it comes out around 16 - 17. That's high I thought especially for Comcast. I understand OTA will be high like this, but Comcast? I'm only complaining because I can't fit this onto a DVD (it's 4.7 GiB). I can't complain about quality because upped bitrate is nice, but it bugs me because my ABC shows come out to 3.5gb apiece.
> 
> 
> Is anyone noticing this for 24? Is this just for 24? I meant to record House last night but I forgot to set my tuner. I wanted to investigate the bitrate. I guess I'm going to have to wait till Thursday which is my other 2-TV show night. I usually record Grey's Anatomy, and since the 3-episode special is on, I dont really want to miss it. But I need to investigate Fox still. So I guess I'm recording The OC and I'll have to watch ABC in SDTV at a friend's place =(
> 
> 
> Another question is maybe other subchannels are getting into my recording? How do I check this?


----------



## supaet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, no way to get just Expanded Basic and Digital Classic, you have to get Basic before you can get _anything_ else.




Can you get limited basic + digital classic?


I can't. The best they can do for me is $28 for limited + expand, +11 for digital classic +5 hdtv, for 12 monthes only


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm only complaining because I can't fit this onto a DVD (it's 4.7 GiB). I can't complain about quality because upped bitrate is nice, but it bugs me because my ABC shows come out to 3.5gb apiece.



I think Comcast just gave you a reason why you absolutely positively can justify that dual-layer burner you've always wanted.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supaet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you get limited basic + digital classic?



When I asked the Mountain View office, I was told no. When I called Comcast, they had no problem adding digital classic to just limited basic. This was a few months ago, so I don't know if their policy has changed.


----------



## walk

Comcast does not re-compress, they just retransmit the original HD signal as they get it.


So, complain to the original channel(s). However I'm thinking, telling them to lower the bit rate so that you can burn their TV shows on DVD will probably not go over very well


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...maybe other subchannels are getting into my recording? How do I check this?



Google TSReader Lite.


----------



## Derek87

i don't think many readers of this forum would be too happy either.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast does not re-compress, they just retransmit the original HD signal as they get it.
> 
> 
> So, complain to the original channel(s). However I'm thinking, telling them to lower the bit rate so that you can burn their TV shows on DVD will probably not go over very well


----------



## SpeedyHTPC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, no way to get just Expanded Basic and Digital Classic, you have to get Basic before you can get _anything_ else.



Dirty rotten scoundrels those Comcast people are..


I got limited basic + HD right now but my 35-74 channels have been stripped.


So for $5 I get all the "free" HD channels. I guess Comcast value the channels 35-74 more than HD.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i don't think many readers of this forum would be too happy either.



I've got a rope with the noose already tied....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dirty rotten scoundrels those Comcast people are..
> 
> 
> I got limited basic + HD right now but my 35-74 channels have been stripped.
> 
> 
> So for $5 I get all the "free" HD channels. I guess Comcast value the channels 35-74 more than HD.



Not that it will help much, but on either side of the blocked channels you might actually get 2-3 channels of Expanded Basic. I do up here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I asked the Mountain View office, I was told no. When I called Comcast, they had no problem adding digital classic to just limited basic. This was a few months ago, so I don't know if their policy has changed.



Same here, Basic plus Digital Classic. You just can't get their DVR and get those 2, you have to get Expanded Basic as well.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dirty rotten scoundrels those Comcast people are..
> 
> 
> I got limited basic + HD right now but my 35-74 channels have been stripped.
> 
> 
> So for $5 I get all the "free" HD channels. I guess Comcast value the channels 35-74 more than HD.



Why should Comcast give you the channels you're not paying for?


----------



## SpeedyHTPC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that it will help much, but on either side of the blocked channels you might actually get 2-3 channels of Expanded Basic. I do up here.



I wish it did. I still get channel 35 but thats the Food channel. I was hoping I'd get 36 at least. Dirt is a good show!


----------



## SpeedyHTPC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why should Comcast give you the channels you're not paying for?



Well, I'm not paying for the encrypted HD channels but I still get it.


----------



## Derek87

to follow-up. i checked some of my files generated via my QAM tuner on my Mac:


FOX: 1 hour (Prison Break or 24): 6.4 GB (14.6 Mbits/s)

NBC: 1 hour (Heroes or Studio 60): 7.1 GB (16.1 Mbit/s)


(actually my Mbit/s may be a bit low depending on how you define Mbit with 1024, etc...)


----------



## cardinalblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think he was going to drop Digital Classic, just the last 3 fee charges. If he drops the last 3 he should still get everything he wants, at least that's the way it works up here. I think the CSRs are confused on how to actually bill him since he's not using one of their boxes.



Just to follow up: 36 hours later, I'm still getting the HDTV channels (702-723) that I was getting before I dropped the 3 extraneous charges.


So now, I only have Limited Basic + Digital Classic. I get the following HD stations (in Sunnyvale):


FOX

NBC

CBS

ABC

PBS

FSN-HD

DISC-HD

ESPN-HD


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dirty rotten scoundrels those Comcast people are..
> 
> 
> I got limited basic + HD right now but my 35-74 channels have been stripped.
> 
> 
> So for $5 I get all the "free" HD channels. I guess Comcast value the channels 35-74 more than HD.



i thought that was the point of limited basic. only 2-35. consider the HD channels as a bonus.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dirty rotten scoundrels those Comcast people are..
> 
> 
> I got limited basic + HD right now but my 35-74 channels have been stripped.
> 
> 
> So for $5 I get all the "free" HD channels. I guess Comcast value the channels 35-74 more than HD.



Actually, they do. Comcast pays and/or receives much more money for those Expanded Basic channels than the few free HD channels, which at this point, produce practically no income for anyone, broadcaster or cable company.


----------



## SpeedyHTPC

yes I know to you both.


----------



## Catt99

I've not gotten channels for which I'm not paying for any period of time longer than about 36 hours IIRC.


(OK, secretly posting something relatively on topic to assure that I can easily find and respond to the thread since the new version was created -- I at least waited until it was near the top of recently-commented-upon-threads).


----------



## jgaffney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh? How can cable modem degrade HD service?



Well, that's not really the answer I was looking for. Unless what you're saying, C3, is that the broadband is totally separate from the HD signal, and the coax has enough capacity to carry both, and there will be no interaction between the signals.


I'm a civil engineer, not an electrical engineer, but I recall how harmonics can affect two signals if they share the same conductor. Am I wrong here?


What I'm asking for is if there are other members who have both HD and broadband, and if they've noticed anything.


thanks for your help.


----------



## raghu1111

Since you are aware of harmonics..







ALL digital channels, including HD and basic channels are are _ALWAYS_ transmitted whether you pay for HD or not.


Broadband uses its own frequency range and is not affected by other channels.


ps: I 'have' HD and Comcast broadband.

ps2: In other words, quality of your X-ray does not depend on amount of light in the X-ray room.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgaffney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that's not really the answer I was looking for. Unless what you're saying, C3, is that the broadband is totally separate from the HD signal, and the coax has enough capacity to carry both, and there will be no interaction between the signals.
> 
> 
> I'm a civil engineer, not an electrical engineer, but I recall how harmonics can affect two signals if they share the same conductor. Am I wrong here?
> 
> 
> What I'm asking for is if there are other members who have both HD and broadband, and if they've noticed anything.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.



Harmonics shouldn't be a factor here, at least in regards to the digital channels (which all HD channels are). As far as the spectrum is concerned it's all 1's and 0's -- regardless if it's video being sent or computer data packets. I guess it could be possible for there to be interference with the analog channels being sent however as raghu1111 said, I've never seen anything like this. If you're going to have a problem, it will most likely be lack of bandwidth (either coming into your house or at the outlet itself). See my post on the previous page for suggestions on that.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgaffney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that's not really the answer I was looking for. Unless what you're saying, C3, is that the broadband is totally separate from the HD signal, and the coax has enough capacity to carry both, and there will be no interaction between the signals.



In the 800MHz+ cable systems, there are more than 100 RF channels on the coax. Within each RF channel, there could be multiple logical digital channels (123-1, 123-2, etc.). Cable modem service just uses one or more of those RF channels. Whether you subscribe to those channels or not, you always receive all of them (encrypted or not), including your neighbors' cable modem traffic.


----------



## garypen

(Sorry if this has been answered. I did a search for "tivo" in both this and the previous SF Comcast forums, but it came back with no results.)


Any word, rumors, etc on when C* will be releasing its Tivo software for the Moto DVR's? Any word about pricing, as well?


----------



## garypen

Does anybody know if they have 3416's at the Milpitas or Santa Clara offices. With my wife DVRing two episodes of Idol per week, plus the usual House, Studio 60, 30 Rock, and Office, all in HD, (not to mention various Japanese programs in SD) the HDD gets eaten up pretty quickly. I could use the extra 40G.


Actually, I wish the damn USB worked so I could just add a 250G MyBook or something.


----------



## SpeedyHTPC

I thought you can format a blank HD as a linux drive and pop that in the Tivo. My brother in law did this.


----------



## walk

HSI uses something in the 70mhz region I believe.


HDTV is more up around the 500-750mhz range. So no chance of interference.


I have both and it's not a problem. In fact I get 27 megabits download with the new "speed boost" service (for the first 10-15 MB of any file, then it drops to the normal 6 megabits).


----------



## spear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if they have 3416's at the Milpitas or Santa Clara offices.



I got a 3416 from the Santa Clara office a few months ago.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if they have 3416's at the Milpitas or Santa Clara offices. With my wife DVRing two episodes of Idol per week, plus the usual House, Studio 60, 30 Rock, and Office, all in HD, (not to mention various Japanese programs in SD) the HDD gets eaten up pretty quickly. I could use the extra 40G.
> 
> 
> Actually, I wish the damn USB worked so I could just add a 250G MyBook or something.



No 3416's in Milpitas until the upgrades are over, we are still 550 MHz and are not doing Digital Simulcasting so you still need a 6412 in that area ( for now ).


As far as external storage, have you heard the saying when Heck freezes over ?? Content providers will never allow it, we are all thieves in their minds and can't be trusted with their precious content.

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought you can format a blank HD as a linux drive and pop that in the Tivo. My brother in law did this.



garypen has a Comcast DVR, not a TiVo.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (Sorry if this has been answered. I did a search for "tivo" in both this and the previous SF Comcast forums, but it came back with no results.)
> 
> 
> Any word, rumors, etc on when C* will be releasing its Tivo software for the Moto DVR's? Any word about pricing, as well?



No date or price yet...supposedly by this summer. There's a good thread here that has some info.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In fact I get 27 megabits download with the new "speed boost" service (for the first 10-15 MB of any file, then it drops to the normal 6 megabits).



I've been wondering about this. I have only limited basic with a HD receiver.

My Comcast cable download speeds max out at around 4.2 MB. Could this be because I only have limited basic or should I call and complain about not getting the 6MB? I'm on the newer Healdsburg Comcast line in far north Santa Rosa.


----------



## walk

Yes, the trap can limit HSI speeds.


It can also be something else, signal strength (too many splits, poor quality splitters/cables/connectors) or your own equipment.


Though, they don't guarantee any speed at all, if you read your fine print. 8)


What are you using to test it?


----------



## jemeisterman

I did a quick search for "Sunnyvale" in this thread...but didn't get any meaningful hits.


Can someone in the San Jose/Sunnyvale area recommend a good indoor antenna I can use to receive the HDTV digital broadcasts from Mount Sutro? The Silver Sensor and the Philips MANT510 did not work all that well for me...though the Silver Sensor did pick up more...but it would always freeze on me.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jemeisterman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did a quick search for "Sunnyvale" in this thread...but didn't get any meaningful hits.
> 
> 
> Can someone in the San Jose/Sunnyvale area recommend a good indoor antenna I can use to receive the HDTV digital broadcasts from Mount Sutro? The Silver Sensor and the Philips MANT510 did not work all that well for me...though the Silver Sensor did pick up more...but it would always freeze on me.



This is probably the thread you should post this on: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=369015


----------



## jemeisterman

Thanks...That would help being in the actual right thread...My bad...


----------



## cedosada

Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get the HD channels on my tv. It has a built-in HD tuner.


I get 2.1, 5.1. But how do I get SPN in HD. It doesn't have 723 because I don't have a STB or cable card. It's not on 38 either. And there's no 38.1.


I'm in the Oakland Hills using Comcast.


Thanks!


----------



## JakiChan

Right now I'm getting "One Moment Please" on all channels in Mtn. View. They tried to hit my box and couldn't. Anyone else in the area having trouble? I powercycled the box like they said and of course now I don't have DVR either (which at least had some stuff I could watch on it). I only have one TV in the house so I can't easily check if it's the box - hopefully I'm just at the leading edge of reporting a problem farther up that will be fixed soon...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cedosada* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to get the HD channels on my tv. It has a built-in HD tuner.
> 
> 
> I get 2.1, 5.1. But how do I get SPN in HD. It doesn't have 723 because I don't have a STB or cable card. It's not on 38 either. And there's no 38.1.
> 
> 
> I'm in the Oakland Hills using Comcast.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you're asking about ESPN, it's probably encrypted and that's why it's not coming in on your QAM tuner. You'll need a CableCARD equipped device or a Comcast STB to view that channel.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I'm getting "One Moment Please" on all channels in Mtn. View.



The issue appears to have resolved itself. So much for it being my fault as the Comcast droid suggested.


----------



## IndigoBlu

seems KGO news is finally broadcasting in HD! 5pm broadcast is HD, not sure if there were earlier broadcasts in HD since I don't watch KGO news much. but i was skipping through the channels and noticed the 'HD' next to the logo.


----------



## alvaroavs

Hi,

Am I the only one who's getting channels 705 (KPIXDT) and 722 (DHD) encrypted?

I'm unable to record those through firewire from my mythtv setup... I'm located in Mountain View.

Thanks...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndigoBlu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> seems KGO news is finally broadcasting in HD! 5pm broadcast is HD, not sure if there were earlier broadcasts in HD since I don't watch KGO news much. but i was skipping through the channels and noticed the 'HD' next to the logo.



They just started a soft start with the 5PM news.


----------



## SVcabron

Anybody else getting video dropouts and pixelation from HBO HD. The audio works fine but not the video. BTW I'm in Sunnyvale.


----------



## wnpublic

Does anyone have a current list of QAM channels in the clear (and where they are) for the Sunnyvale/Mountain View area? I'm having trouble finding a few stragglers...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They just started a soft start with the 5PM news.



I watched all the news Saturday on ABC and the in studio stuff was good but the stuff outside was soft as heck, you can really tell they're not using HD cameras outside in most of their shots. Compared to KTVU-HD, ABC-HD has a long way to go. They're suppose to go full time HD for the news and The View from the Bay on Monday so we'll have to see if things improve or not. I'm sure that KGO would appreciate everyone's input as to what you like or dislike about their new HD news. I've already given them my input...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alvaroavs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Am I the only one who's getting channels 705 (KPIXDT) and 722 (DHD) encrypted?
> 
> I'm unable to record those through firewire from my mythtv setup... I'm located in Mountain View.
> 
> Thanks...



It's most likely not encryption but rather the 5c flag is enabled during the programs you're trying to record. You can check by going to the diagnostics menu (turn the STB off and press 'OK/SELECT' within 2 minutes) and go to 'd11 Interface Status'. There should be a line called '5c Implementation' -- if it's set to anything other than 0 then that's your problem.


----------



## michaelnel

I see major out of sync on KQEDH (Comcast ch 709). The picture is gorgeous, but watching operatic performances is really distracting because there is about 1/2 second of out of sync between the picture and voices.


This is as observed through a Motorola DCT6200/2005 box yesterday and today (just got the box yesterday), but I saw the same on OTA Friday night before I got the box Saturday morning.


I am not seeing sync problems on any other channel.


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting video dropouts and pixelation from HBO HD. The audio works fine but not the video. BTW I'm in Sunnyvale.



Saturday night during 'King Kong' (remake no match to original classic) HBO 730 (am on Comcast Santa Cruz with CC) picture constantly froze (similar to a DVD freezing), so quit watching---------- but okay next day. I didn't bother calling CSR becsue could probably due nothing with CC.


S. lannes


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Saturday night during 'King Kong' (remake no match to original classic) HBO 730 (am on Comcast Santa Cruz with CC) picture constantly froze (similar to a DVD freezing), so quit watching---------- but okay next day. I didn't bother calling CSR becsue could probably due nothing with CC.
> 
> 
> S. lannes



I didn't bother calling CSR because could probably do nothing with CC.


----------



## mterzich

I'll be moving to heart of downtown San Jose (E. San Fernando Street), zip code 95112 in about a month. Titantv.com indicates that zip code has *Rebuild Premium* channels available. Does that mean the rebuild is is only available in certain parts of 95112? Is the rebuild complete in the heart of the city?


Thanks for any information you may have.


----------



## rsra13

I think all of San Jose is 750 MHZ at least. So no problem with missing channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Saturday night during 'King Kong' (remake no match to original classic) HBO 730 (am on Comcast Santa Cruz with CC) picture constantly froze (similar to a DVD freezing), so quit watching---------- but okay next day. I didn't bother calling CSR becsue could probably due nothing with CC.
> 
> 
> S. lannes



I have *often* noted that with HBO especially if it is the first showing of the film. It is like they purposely put glitches in the stream so anyone recording it does not get a good copy. Later showings will not have the glitch. Grow up HBO! Stop giving us glitched and sometimes cropped movies. And give us a little more programming for our money or I'll drop you after the Sopranos.


----------



## alvaroavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's most likely not encryption but rather the 5c flag is enabled during the programs you're trying to record. You can check by going to the diagnostics menu (turn the STB off and press 'OK/SELECT' within 2 minutes) and go to 'd11 Interface Status'. There should be a line called '5c Implementation' -- if it's set to anything other than 0 then that's your problem.



I've tried that before, but for absolutely every channel I've tried it says "No" (and it says "copy free" for "Copy Control"). Is "No" a problem, or am I doing something wrong? (on a similar subject, I can never see the ieee1394 output as "active", since the off+ok thing stops it).

Thanks...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alvaroavs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've tried that before, but for absolutely every channel I've tried it says "No" (and it says "copy free" for "Copy Control"). Is "No" a problem, or am I doing something wrong? (on a similar subject, I can never see the ieee1394 output as "active", since the off+ok thing stops it).
> 
> Thanks...



It's been a while since I've tried using the FireWire output to record to PC so maybe someone else can chime in. IIRC some networks enable it on a "per program" basis so you might want to check the diags during a program that's been giving you problems.


----------



## pmacafee

After viewing many posts here, I am still confused on some basic issues.


My 6412 DVR in Marin is full and I want to expand the recording capability.


1. Is the ESATA port on the 34xx series enabled by Comcast in the Bay Area?

2. Is there truly SD degradation through the HDMI port?

3. Will we be allowed to purhcase our own boxes later this year?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmacafee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After viewing many posts here, I am still confused on some basic issues.
> 
> 
> My 6412 DVR in Marin is full and I want to expand the recording capability.
> 
> 
> 1. Is the ESATA port on the 34xx series enabled by Comcast in the Bay Area?
> 
> 2. Is there truly SD degradation through the HDMI port?
> 
> 3. Will we be allowed to purhcase our own boxes later this year?



1. No

2. Not that I've seen

3. No (not the Comcast boxes)


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't bother calling CSR because could probably do nothing with CC.



I also have a cable card.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, the trap can limit HSI speeds.
> 
> 
> It can also be something else, signal strength (too many splits, poor quality splitters/cables/connectors) or your own equipment.
> 
> 
> Though, they don't guarantee any speed at all, if you read your fine print. 8)
> 
> 
> What are you using to test it?



Only one split and all connectors and cables are new and of good quality.

I'm using Net.Medic to test the speed. It is a program I picked up a long time ago and isn't available anymore as far as I can tell.

As far as guaranteeing speed, they constantly quote download speeds of 6000 KB in their advertising.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting video dropouts and pixelation from HBO HD. The audio works fine but not the video. BTW I'm in Sunnyvale.



Has been happening for some time on almost all my channels (Mainly CBS/FOX carrid on the same QAM channel, and in higher frequencies) the past month. Not sure if they are upgrading something or what is up, everything works perfect during the day, and later at night (when more people are on) I get many glitches and drops. My internet slows down tremendously also.


Any ideas ?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has been happening for some time on almost all my channels (Mainly CBS/FOX carrid on the same QAM channel, and in higher frequencies) the past month. Not sure if they are upgrading something or what is up, everything works perfect during the day, and later at night (when more people are on) I get many glitches and drops. My internet slows down tremendously also.
> 
> 
> Any ideas ?



Sounds like a cold temperature problem. I had that problem in December, and it had to be fixed by the network people, not the regular technicians. You may want to monitor the signal quality level, channel, time, and outdoor temperature to see if that is really the issue.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cold temperature problem. I had that problem in December, and it had to be fixed by the network people, not the regular technicians. You may want to monitor the signal quality level, channel, time, and outdoor temperature to see if that is really the issue.



I had a problem like that, it seems to kick in when the temp goes below 39F. It was happening intermittantly in January, they had a line tech out to adjust the outside amp. It happened again, when the temp dropped again, and i couldn't persuade them they needed to look at the outside amp again.


They're completely clueless if you have an intermittant cold problem like that. That's how I got completely pissed off at the cable company years ago (TCI back then).


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got a 3416 from the Santa Clara office a few months ago.



Cool!


Hmm. Does the 3416 use different sw than the 3412? I wonder if it's possible to swap internal drives in these things?


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmacafee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After viewing many posts here, I am still confused on some basic issues.
> 
> 
> My 6412 DVR in Marin is full and I want to expand the recording capability.
> 
> 
> 1. Is the ESATA port on the 34xx series enabled by Comcast in the Bay Area?
> 
> 2. Is there truly SD degradation through the HDMI port?
> 
> 3. Will we be allowed to purchase our own boxes later this year?



1. No, not yet, if ever.


2. I have two 34xx boxes and see degraded SD via HDMI on both (compared to the 6412 boxes they replaced).


3. You can buy your own box right now (Tivo S3). Oh, you mean the Comcrap boxes? Why would you want to do that?


----------



## garypen

What is meant by degraded SD? I use HDMI and get excellent SD quality on my Panasonic LCD TV. It's important to set the 4:3 over-ride to 480i, so that your TV will handle the upconversion, not the cable box.


----------



## Jerry Gardner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is meant by degraded SD?



Digital artifacts that aren't visible on the component outputs. Harsh, edgy video with lots of ringing.


I have the box set to output SD as 480i.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital artifacts that aren't visible on the component outputs. Harsh, edgy video with lots of ringing.



Are you sure the sharpness control on that input doesn't need tweeking?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital artifacts that aren't visible on the component outputs. Harsh, edgy video with lots of ringing.
> 
> 
> I have the box set to output SD as 480i.



I don't have that issue with my 3412, or my 6412 before that.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeedyHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought you can format a blank HD as a linux drive and pop that in the Tivo. My brother in law did this.



No, it's not that simple. You need to run special tools to copy the existing OS over to a new drive and expand the (non-standard-OS) partitions for the Tivo.


That is, it's easy for a geek, but it's not just "format it and plop it in". It's "format it with special tools and an existing Tivo drive/image and plop it in".


----------



## mattack

I may be missing something incredibly obvious, but is there a digital KQED channel that simply shows the same thing that is on regular/analog KQED?


Remember, I'm trying to do some (relatively rare) manual recordings on my series 3 Tivo with no cable cards. (yeah, I'll probably get them sometime, and/or figure out a way to get an OTA signal in my room)


But for example, if I see a show on KQED that I'd like to record digitally, can I just use a different channel? It doesn't seem to be 9-1, or any other 9-channel that I can see.


A few weeks ago, I checked the KQED HD online listings, and was able to record something manually that way. But it'd be great just to be able to view the normal listings in my Tivo, and do a manual recording once in a while of a music show.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital artifacts that aren't visible on the component outputs. Harsh, edgy video with lots of ringing.
> 
> 
> I have the box set to output SD as 480i.



I had the same problem, until I set the box to 720p. I think the Mot box is doing some weird signal processing - it's as if it creates a high-def signal from the SD channel, then down converts for the 480i setting.


Even then, the colors and contrast are still off - but it looks better.


-Dave


----------



## Jerry Gardner

I'll try 720p and see if that helps.


And no, I haven't changed the sharpness control since I swapped the 6412 for the 3416.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be missing something incredibly obvious, but is there a digital KQED channel that simply shows the same thing that is on regular/analog KQED?



If your area has ADS, you have to find the KQED ADS channel. There is no HD equivalent, although some programs can also be found on KQED-HD.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a problem like that, it seems to kick in when the temp goes below 39F. It was happening intermittantly in January, they had a line tech out to adjust the outside amp. It happened again, when the temp dropped again, and i couldn't persuade them they needed to look at the outside amp again.
> 
> 
> They're completely clueless if you have an intermittant cold problem like that. That's how I got completely pissed off at the cable company years ago (TCI back then).




I understand the cold temperatures around Dec/Jan but now it shouldn't be the case. Its 2am and its 50F at this time in Sunnyvale, don't see how it could have been colder around 7pm too. I had 2 techs come out and tell me everything was fine, that is because it was fine, they came during the day. I'm not sure if I will be able to magically set up an appointment for when this problem is occurring so that the techs can detect it, or hope and get lucky with a tech that knows what he's doing. Any suggestions to how to get comcast to look into their outside wiring? (Other than just look at their box at the apartments and tell me everything is fine). It's kind of ridiculous having this problem for 2+ months now.


Thanks!


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand the cold temperatures around Dec/Jan but now it shouldn't be the case.



Cold temperature problem doesn't mean it has to drop below X degrees. It's just cold enough to cause problems bad enough for you to notice them.


Do you have a DVR? I set up my TiVo to record 5 minutes every hour so I could collect more data and have something to show the Comcast guy.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cold temperature problem doesn't mean it has to drop below X degrees. It's just cold enough to cause problems bad enough for you to notice them.
> 
> 
> Do you have a DVR? I set up my TiVo to record 5 minutes every hour so I could collect more data and have something to show the Comcast guy.



No DVR but I can record a sample with my QAM tuner.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be missing something incredibly obvious, but is there a digital KQED channel that simply shows the same thing that is on regular/analog KQED?



In my area (Mountain View, CA) Comcast broadcast the KQED in the channels just below 199 (on the cable box). I don't know what real RF channels they are at, but I can see them on my FusionHDTV qam pc card.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my area (Mountain View, CA) Comcast broadcast the KQED in the channels just below 199 (on the cable box).



Those are the additional KQED digital channels, not the same as channel 9.


----------



## Keenan

Just received the 8.1 winter update for the S3, takes about 20-30 mins, be sure you do it before you're scheduled to record anything, if I'd waited until 8:30 to fire up the S3 I would have missed some recordings.


----------



## mattack

I presume you mean manually restart. I did it this morning while I was getting ready to go to work (I was checking the status since I am recording at 2AM when it would otherwise automatically restart). Check Tivocommunity's Series 3 section, there are some known bugs.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your area has ADS, you have to find the KQED ADS channel. There is no HD equivalent, although some programs can also be found on KQED-HD.



Yeah, in the past, I had manually found a few programs on KQED-HD.


How do I know if I have "ADS"? I'm in Sunnyvale on Comcast. Remember, I have no cable box nor cablecards. (I probably should call up Comcast before I take another semi-regular vacation day, so I can schedule an installation of cable cards.. if it truly will only be $1.50 total/month for me that'll probably be enough of an improvement to pay for it..)


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I may be missing something incredibly obvious, but is there a digital KQED channel that simply shows the same thing that is on regular/analog KQED?



I have a digital mirror version of KQED on channel 96.


----------



## brimorga

Is anyone else having problems with the menu to get to your recorded shows?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with the menu to get to your recorded shows?



I did yesterday. I I pressed the 'My DVR' button, I got some weird error code. However if I went to Menu->DVR, it worked fine. It seems to be cleared up today...the My DVR button works fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I presume you mean manually restart. I did it this morning while I was getting ready to go to work (I was checking the status since I am recording at 2AM when it would otherwise automatically restart). Check Tivocommunity's Series 3 section, there are some known bugs.



Yes, that's what I had to do. I haven't noticed any bugs yet.


----------



## diskus

Me to My DVR gives no usable screen, you can get to it through other menu options though. I have restarted and it did fix it but it has reappeared.


MB


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Only one split and all connectors and cables are new and of good quality.
> 
> I'm using Net.Medic to test the speed. It is a program I picked up a long time ago and isn't available anymore as far as I can tell.
> 
> As far as guaranteeing speed, they constantly quote download speeds of 6000 KB in their advertising.



Try the speed test here http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


They advertise "up to" xyz, but if you look in the fine print it says "not guaranteed".


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Me to My DVR gives no usable screen, you can get to it through other menu options though. I have restarted and it did fix it but it has reappeared.
> 
> 
> MB



I had the same thing yesterday/day before. The usual pull-the-plug method of regular weekly maintenence these boxes require seemed to fix it.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same thing yesterday/day before. The usual pull-the-plug method of regular weekly maintenence these boxes require seemed to fix it.



I wish I had reset mine, I had the text corruption but all seemed fine. Then last night it started recording American Idol on its own, I don't have a series recording for it so I thought it was strange. When I checked my recordings all were gone.







And all my series recordings too!! It upchucked all its settings. FIrst time ever.


I wanted to watch some of those shows. Oh well it is just TV


----------



## usc10

Got a letter from comcast.


In the next two to three months you're going to see some exciting changes as we

upgrade and improve the cable system in your neighborhood. This will allow us

to provide more reliability with our service, and it will enable us to offer the advanced products and services costomers have been asking for, such as

On Demand with Digital Cable and Comcast Dight Phone.


Comcast Standard Cable will include more of the most-requested channel. Plus,

all your local channels are included at no Additional cost. Comcast Digital Cable will

be improved with dozens more channels, including lots of movies and sports, and

the convenience of a fuller varity of Pay-Per-View channels you can order at the

touch of a botton from your remote control.


You will also still be able to enjoy Comcast High-Speed Internet. It's cable poweredso it's faster than dial-up which means you can stop waiting and start surfing! You will be able to download pictures, movies and msic files in just secconds, instead of minutes or even hours.


Before these changes can occur, we need to uprade the cable systems that serves your neighood. This involves both overheadand underground construction in you area. As work proceeds there may be:


An increase in the number of untility trucks from Comcast and our contractors

as we replace or upgrade electronic equipment.


The placement of clored ground markers to identify untility lines prior to underground construction.


Brief cable Tv and Comcast High-speed Internet Service interruptions.


Brief cable Tv interruptions.


Throughout this process our experienced technical crew will extra care to minimize any inconvenience, and we will make every effort to complete all work prior to 5:00pm. We hope you'll bear with us as we make these improvements, so that

we can bring you the communications products we know are important to you.

Please look for information from us in the next few months as these new services

become available in your neighborhood.


usc10


----------



## Keenan

I hope we get one of those letters here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope we get one of those letters here in Santa Rosa.



I hope so as well....


I'd love to see a **** eatin' grin on your face.


----------



## BELLCH

I currently pick up the local HD channels (ABC, CBS...PBS) using the QAM tuner in my plasma TV without any additional equipment. If I have a Cablecard installed do I have to pay Comcast the $5 HD fee to continue to receive these channels in HD?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently pick up the local HD channels (ABC, CBS...PBS) using the QAM tuner in my plasma TV without any additional equipment. If I have a Cablecard installed do I have to pay Comcast the $5 HD fee to continue to receive these channels in HD?



No, but you don't gain anything other than being able to use channel 707 instead of 123.45.


----------



## Jim12345

I'm happy to report that as of a few days ago Antioch (at least my neighborhood) was upgraded. Newly added HD channels:


KRON

INHD

FSNHD

VSGLF

ESPN2

TNT

UHD

MHD

NFLNET

and

ON DEMAND


Plus what we already had: FOX, NBC, CBS, ABC PBS, DISCOVERY, ESPN


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did yesterday. I I pressed the 'My DVR' button, I got some weird error code. However if I went to Menu->DVR, it worked fine. It seems to be cleared up today...the My DVR button works fine.




I thought it was just me....exact same symptoms here. I did a full power-down reboot, and the menu has returned. HOWEVER, my pre-selected scheduled recordings for yesterday did NOT record...the DVR did not even turn on


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, but you don't gain anything other than being able to use channel 707 instead of 123.45.



I think what he's considering is returning the HD STB equipment and saving the $5 fee.


----------



## sfhub

Has anybody noticed TiVo S3 guide data for KRON-HD is no longer correct? They seem to have switched it to use KRONDT2 data instead of KRONDT however 704 is broadcasting KRONDT content.


Also I don't know when but they seem to have added KFTY-DT at some point with PSIP data mapping to 24.1. Comcast channel is 199. I haven't checked in a while so it could have happened a long time ago.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed TiVo S3 guide data for KRON-HD is no longer correct? They seem to have switched it to use KRONDT2 data instead of KRONDT however 704 is broadcasting KRONDT content.
> 
> 
> Also I don't know when but they seem to have added KFTY-DT at some point with PSIP data mapping to 24.1. Comcast channel is 199. I haven't checked in a while so it could have happened a long time ago.



Tivo (and titantv for that matter) guide data for KRON has *never* been that accurate, but it's not totally wrong... maybe 25-50%










Yes, they added KFTY-DT at least a few weeks ago? I only noticed it when Tivo sound some extra Star Trek: TOS episodes. Nicer digital quality than TVLand 72 w/ the channel bug at bottom...


----------



## hiker

Anyone with TiVo S3 seeing guide entry for chan 721 VSGLF ?

I have guide entry on DCT-6200 but not S3 even though I sent TiVo a channel lineup problem inquiry some time ago when 721 first appeared. I can tune ok to 721 on S3 using the number keys. 721 does not show up on http://zap2it.com/ .


A little more research shows that 721 appears in the zap2it listing for San Francisco and San Rafael but not for Novato. I submitted another channel lineup problem form to TiVo, but not sure on how to submit the same to zap2it which I believe is the source TiVo uses and therefore the problem.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo (and titantv for that matter) guide data for KRON has *never* been that accurate, but it's not totally wrong... maybe 25-50%



The problem here isn't guide data accuracy as far as I can tell.


It just looks like the guide data is for a totally separate subchannel that has a different schedule of programs.


The programming on 704 matches exactly what KRON (the analog channel) is broadcasting. My friend who has an older guide compilation on his S3 has 704 mapped to KRONDT vs my mapping which has KRONDT2. His guide data for KRONDT matches up with KRON guide data and thus matches up with the actual broadcast.


As a result, the guide data for 704 (KRONDT2) is pretty much totally wrong, because it appears to be guide data for a different sub-channel.


Maybe there is some transition going on at KRON for their HD channel and the guide data is correct but the broadcast schedule hasn't matched up yet.


Bottom line is I'm not really complaining about a few inaccuracies in the guide. I'm asking about guide data that is for, what appears to be, the wrong sub-channel.


----------



## mooneydriver

I just got a TiVo S3, and I'll have to wait until next Friday for the CableCard installation. In the meantime, I'm having to hunt for the local HD channels in the QAM muck. I noticed others asking for QAM mappings as well. Here's what I found so far. I'l appreciate if anyone has possible QAM channel info for KPIX (705) and KTVU (702).


These are for Palo Alto and current as of today, Feb 24.


703 KNTV 116.1

707 KGO 117.1

709 KQED 117.2


EDIT: I found the Palo Alto channel numbers for KPIX and KTVU:


702 KTVU: 122.2

705 KPIX: 122.1


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mooneydriver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'l appreciate if anyone has possible QAM channel info for KPIX (705) and KTVU (702).



Those two channels have PSIP data in many areas and show up as 5-1 and 2-1. If not, try 79-1 and 79-2 (Mountain View).


----------



## Mikef5

So does anyone wonder what the hold up is with Dish getting FSNBA-HD ??? Checkout this Dsl Reports article http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/81855 , This might be a reason why







.


I'm so glad my area is finally going to be upgraded so I don't have to make a decision on whether or not to switch and lose FSNBA-HD . I wonder how this is going to affect Directv if this really goes through ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently pick up the local HD channels (ABC, CBS...PBS) using the QAM tuner in my plasma TV without any additional equipment. If I have a Cablecard installed do I have to pay Comcast the $5 HD fee to continue to receive these channels in HD?



No... you will have to pay $9.95/mo (at least).


The $5 fee is for the Hi-Def cable box, and requires a Digital Cable package.


The first CableCard is free, but you do need Digital Cable (the cheapest is "Classic" at $9.95/mo).


The upside of course is that you will get many many more digital cable channels, including some Hi-Def (INHD, ESPN, Discovery, FSN, UHD, MHD) and have the channels mapped to correct numbers.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does anyone wonder what the hold up is with Dish getting FSNBA-HD ??? Checkout this Dsl Reports article http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/81855 , This might be a reason why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I'm so glad my area is finally going to be upgraded so I don't have to make a decision on whether or not to switch and lose FSNBA-HD . I wonder how this is going to affect Directv if this really goes through ???
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Interesting as it's been reported that Liberty Media has also been looking to buy the Rainbow Media RSN assets. Liberty Media being Malone being DirecTV.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The $5 fee is for the Hi-Def cable box, and requires a Digital Cable package.
> 
> 
> The first CableCard is free, but you do need Digital Cable (the cheapest is "Classic" at $9.95/mo).



Neither the HD box nor the CableCard requires any digital package if you just want local HD channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting as it's been reported that Liberty Media has also been looking to buy the Rainbow Media RSN assets. Liberty Media being Malone being DirecTV.



From the article it seems it only includes FSNBA and FSN New England, I don't know if the entire RainBow Media is part of the deal or just those two areas. I really don't see an advantage for Directv if it's just those two markets ( abet two major markets ) other than to put the screws to Comcast in these areas







. From what I've read about Mr. Malone he's pretty shrewed in his business projects and doesn't do things that don't directly benefit his plans. Glad to see Liberty ( Manlone ) finally get control of Directv, maybe things will start to happen for them now that he's in the drivers seat.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Neither the HD box nor the CableCard requires any digital package if you just want local HD channels.



Yes, if you have a QAM tuner (clear-QAM) in the TV.


But he's asking how much would it cost to get a CableCard. At least I think that's what he's asking....


It costs $(a digital package) + $0 for the first card, then I think $6.95 for each card after that.


Or are you saying you can get a CableCard free with just "basic" cable? I don't think you can.


Same with the HD box. You can't just get a HD box (6200) for $5/mo. That's the UPGRADE fee from the non-HD box, assuming you have a digital package. If you don't have a digital package you don't get any type of box at all, that's why it's so cheap.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or are you saying you can get a CableCard free with just "basic" cable? I don't think you can.



I have limited basic for ~$15 and two CableCards for $1.50. Nothing else.


----------



## walk

Huh, news to me.


They told me I had to have digital cable to get a Cablecard. Must have changed the policy.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh, news to me.
> 
> 
> They told me I had to have digital cable to get a Cablecard. Must have changed the policy.



Nope, unless it's different in Petaluma, I have Limited Basic and 2 CCs, that's it.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Huh, news to me.
> 
> 
> They told me I had to have digital cable to get a Cablecard. Must have changed the policy.



It depends on who at Comcast you talk to and maybe the locality. I started out with Limited Basic and HD STB and no digital pkg because box is needed for network locals in HD. I have now added Digital Classic and cablecards (ordered over the phone). After the cablecards were installed I had to talk to lady at my local Comcast office about a billing issue and she told be that digital pkg wasn't even allowed unless you had Standard Cable (Expanded + Limited).


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first CableCard is free, but you do need Digital Cable (the cheapest is "Classic" at $9.95/mo).



BTW Digital Classic, according to the most recent rate schedule is $11.95.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I thought the technical aspects of tonights "Academy Awards Show" on ABC were great. Great looking picture and good 5.1 sound... probably one of the best network HD shows I've seen.


Also, did you notice the local HD commercials and promos from KGO? All of those Mercedes HD commercials were local and they had the ABC7HD promo in HD too. It all looked really good.


Larry

SF


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, they added KFTY-DT at least a few weeks ago? I only noticed it when Tivo sound some extra Star Trek: TOS episodes. Nicer digital quality than TVLand 72 w/ the channel bug at bottom...



In case you weren't aware, those on KFTY and KBHK are worth watching if you are a Trek fan because they've enhanced the SFX with CGI. For example, the original "Doomsday Device" episode had a long shot of the Constellation ramming the planet killer. In the enhanced version, you actually see the Constellaton on an erratic course and actually tumbling in as it breaches the opening.


I heard the CGI was done in hi-def, so curses to Comcast for delivering us analog-converted KBHK!!!


----------



## DarkRogue

I have had some Comcast locations myself deny CCs or deny that they hand them out. Why is that?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkRogue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had some Comcast locations myself deny CCs or deny that they hand them out. Why is that?



Cannot 'Self Install' a cable card.


----------



## mooneydriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cannot 'Self Install' a cable card.



Barovelli:


I presume this is the official local Comcast policy. May I ask why not? According to the TivoCommunity forum on the TiVo Series 3, at least Comcast in the Seattle area allows self-installs of CableCards. Furthermore, self install is fairly simple (assuming one is able to read numbers off the card and the screen and communicate them correctly to a Comcast tech over the phone). Finally, Bay Area people (especially those who know about the existence of CableCards) ought to be rather tech-savvy.


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've tried using the FireWire output to record to PC so maybe someone else can chime in. IIRC some networks enable it on a "per program" basis so you might want to check the diags during a program that's been giving you problems.



well in my case I can't get CBS/KPIX channel off Firewire from a Motorola 6412 (I'm in Los Gatos). I can get Fox, NBC, ABC, KQED etc., but CBS just won't come through. Not even local programming. I read somewhere that CBS uses the broadcast flag and that the Moto reads that. weenies. it doesn't appear to be 5C, because that isn't set according to d11 diags.


thankfully my HDHomeRun works OK.









_edit: on fruther checking it's the CCI=0x02 copy-once issue, which I believe instructs the DVR not to pass on the stream to any other box._


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case you weren't aware, those on KFTY and KBHK are worth watching if you are a Trek fan because they've enhanced the SFX with CGI. For example, the original "Doomsday Device" episode had a long shot of the Constellation ramming the planet killer. In the enhanced version, you actually see the Constellaton on an erratic course and actually tumbling in as it breaches the opening.
> 
> 
> I heard the CGI was done in hi-def, so curses to Comcast for delivering us analog-converted KBHK!!!



errrr does KBHK even broadcast star trek in HD? we're talking about our local CW right? only the primetime stuff is in HD. i know. i use an antenna. so even if "evil" comcast passed digital KBHK to us, your favorite show still wouldn't be in HD. anyway forget trek, the best scifi show ever is battlestar galactica. and that i can see on UHD


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> errrr does KBHK even broadcast star trek in HD? we're talking about our local CW right? only the primetime stuff is in HD. i know. i use an antenna. so even if "evil" comcast passed digital KBHK to us, your favorite show still wouldn't be in HD. anyway forget trek, the best scifi show ever is battlestar galactica. and that i can see on UHD



There was some confusion whether CBS would bother to send HD TOS to any stations, so I don't think it's KBHK's fault. I'm pretty sure it's not Comcast's fault.
http://trekmovie.com/tos-in-hd/#faq


----------



## Derek87

Anyone notice the lower bandwidth and picture quality on Prison Break and 24 tonight. i just flipped the channels and thought it didn't look that clean and when i looked at my computer (using Miglia HD tuner), i saw that both shows used up 5gb rather than the usual 6.4gb each this evening...


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There was some confusion whether CBS would bother to send HD TOS to any stations, so I don't think it's KBHK's fault. I'm pretty sure it's not Comcast's fault.
> http://trekmovie.com/tos-in-hd/#faq



Ah, thanks cgould and nikeykid for the clarification. After a move I no longer get KBHK OTA, so I didn't know it was in std-def.


So still curses to Comcast for not giving us KBHK in hi-def, but not because of Trek


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So still curses to Comcast for not giving us KBHK in hi-def, but not because of Trek



It would be very hard for Comcast, or the satellite providers, to give you KBHK in high definition. KBHK doesn't exist. It became KBCW on July 1, 2006. BTW, none of the providers have KBCW in high definition at this time.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be very hard for Comcast, or the satellite providers, to give you KBHK in high definition. KBHK doesn't exist. It became KBCW on July 1, 2006. BTW, none of the providers have KBCW in high definition at this time.



i don't mind this so much since CW doesn't have much HD programming, but the limited ones that they do are worth checking out sometimes. i do have an antenna but I hate having to switch my video feed from HDMI to antenna and back and switch my receiver input. that's what? 3 extra buttons I have to push. i also can't stand how the motos can't accept OTA and record OTA. but being able to switch over to CW without all the extra button pushing, not being able to record CW is not enough for me to invest in a s3.


----------



## mds54

Anyone else have their DVR go bonkers last night? (6412)

Mine said it was full and I needed to erase recordings....In reality, I had one recording saved and space was at *7%*! Then it failed to record a scheduled listing. Some future scheduled recordings (especially 8pm KPIX) have no description and there are no menu icons to cancel or reset. Full reboots have not resolved this. Worse of all.....*it ATE my 2-year old recording* of the Lingerie Bowl! POS!!!


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have their DVR go bonkers last night? (6412)
> 
> Mine said it was full and I needed to erase recordings....In reality, I had one recording saved and space was at *7%*! Then it failed to record a scheduled listing. Some future scheduled recordings (especially 8pm KPIX) have no description and there are no menu icons to cancel or reset. Full reboots have not resolved this. Worse of all.....*it ATE my 2-year old recording* of the Lingerie Bowl! POS!!!



I have had similar phantom "disk full" errors with my 3412. (The list of recordings says 100% used, but after I delete a recording, it "resets" to the correct value, usually 9 or 10%.) I was never able to figure out exactly what caused it, but I think it had something to do with a combination of both tuners being on HD channels and a number of future recordings with "keep until I delete". I switched all of my scheduled recordings to "Keep until space needed", and the problem has not occured since then.


-- Don


----------



## calbear289

Is anybody else picking up FSN-NE on 720? I was flipping through the channels and noticed there's a Celtics game on. As long as I can still see all the local HD stuff on FSN, I'd be pretty stoked to get a regional HD feed the rest of the time. I'm sure it's just a fluke and won't last long.


----------



## Keenan

Yes, in Santa Rosa, a national game maybe?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbear289* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anybody else picking up FSN-NE on 720? I was flipping through the channels and noticed there's a Celtics game on. As long as I can still see all the local HD stuff on FSN, I'd be pretty stoked to get a regional HD feed the rest of the time. I'm sure it's just a fluke and won't last long.



you are stoked to get a _celtics_ game?? i would rather watch the warriors. :\\


----------



## calbear289




> Quote:
> you are stoked to get a celtics game?? i would rather watch the warriors. :\\



I'm sure they'll play somebody good soon


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyway forget trek, the best scifi show ever is battlestar galactica. and that i can see on UHD



Wrong. That title belongs to Babylon 5.


----------



## mungwi

Hi all. I have been reading up the thread and would just like to share my experience with comcast. I used to have the digital classic package with the moto6412 tuner, but I recently put together a mythtv backend w/ 2 qam tuners, and it was receving the unencrypted local HD channels fine. So I dropped my service to "expanded basic cable" (~$35 i think), mythtv still getting the local channels fine, so i decided to drop one more level, to "limited basic" (~$15). And guess what, now I can't get the local HD channels any more.


So i called comcast, and they told me i, due to the filter that was put on at my end (apt building i guess), the local hd channel signals are blocked out. if i wanted to get the local HD channels, i'd have to pay an extra $5 and get the STB that can receive the signal. to this i ask, but the filter is still in place? "yes it would be"...


My question is this then, if the they don't remove the filter, which they claim is blocking out the local hd signals, how can their little box get the signal? by magic?? or is it because of the filter somehow the signal is weakened so that my qam tuner (fusionhdtv 5 lite) can't tune to the channels?


oh yea, i'm located in san jose, 95112.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungwi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have been reading up the thread and would just like to share my experience with comcast. I used to have the digital classic package with the moto6412 tuner, but I recently put together a mythtv backend w/ 2 qam tuners, and it was receving the unencrypted local HD channels fine. So I dropped my service to "expanded basic cable" (~$35 i think), mythtv still getting the local channels fine, so i decided to drop one more level, to "limited basic" (~$15). And guess what, now I can't get the local HD channels any more.
> 
> 
> So i called comcast, and they told me i, due to the filter that was put on at my end (apt building i guess), the local hd channel signals are blocked out. if i wanted to get the local HD channels, i'd have to pay an extra $5 and get the STB that can receive the signal. to this i ask, but the filter is still in place? "yes it would be"...
> 
> 
> My question is this then, if the they don't remove the filter, which they claim is blocking out the local hd signals, how can their little box get the signal? by magic?? or is it because of the filter somehow the signal is weakened so that my qam tuner (fusionhdtv 5 lite) can't tune to the channels?
> 
> 
> oh yea, i'm located in san jose, 95112.



If you rent their stb, they will probably take the filter off. They can control what you get in the box itself. So, for $5 a month you can rent their box, put a splitter on the coax before the box and probably get the expanded basic cable as well as the local HD channels.....


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungwi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i called comcast, and they told me i, due to the filter that was put on at my end (apt building i guess), the local hd channel signals are blocked out. if i wanted to get the local HD channels, i'd have to pay an extra $5 and get the STB that can receive the signal. to this i ask, but the filter is still in place? "yes it would be"...



Hmmm...makes sense. Guess I will keep my $5/month HD box so I can continue to use my QAM tuners on my other TV. I think you might want to pay the $5 because you get ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, and maybe a few more HD channels. I get to watch the Sharks in HD (like last night). For $5/month, I think it's a good deal.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungwi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So i called comcast, and they told me i, due to the filter that was put on at my end (apt building i guess), the local hd channel signals are blocked out. if i wanted to get the local HD channels, i'd have to pay an extra $5 and get the STB that can receive the signal. to this i ask, but the filter is still in place? "yes it would be"...



If the TV tuner card can't see the channel because of the filter, I don't see how a box would be able to.


Might have the wrong filter (or one that was dropped from a pole). I'd make a service call and just say "not getting all my channels", never mind the details, save them for the tech.


----------



## somekind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I had to do. I haven't noticed any bugs yet.



That's good.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had similar phantom "disk full" errors with my 3412. (The list of recordings says 100% used, but after I delete a recording, it "resets" to the correct value, usually 9 or 10%.) I was never able to figure out exactly what caused it, but I think it had something to do with a combination of both tuners being on HD channels and a number of future recordings with "keep until I delete". I switched all of my scheduled recordings to "Keep until space needed", and the problem has not occured since then.
> 
> 
> -- Don



I had this happen once last month. I rebooted, and it went away. This box is such a P.O.S.... Mine has had remote stutter like a mo fo lately. I wonder if this is caused by the box downloading something and putting that at higher priority.


On another note... I hear that the PPV UFC shows are supposed to be in HD now. How does that work? Can comcast broadcast HD on one of the PPV channels? If they do, what about us in the 550MHz slums?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On another note... I hear that the PPV UFC shows are supposed to be in HD now. How does that work? Can comcast broadcast HD on one of the PPV channels? If they do, what about us in the 550MHz slums?



It's more likely that, rather than Comcast broadcasting HD on a PPV channel, they would broadcast PPV on an existing HD channel (isn't 719 the "HD PPV" channel when they need one?).


Changing an existing channel to PPV temporarily is nothing new. Anybody out there who had Viacom remember when MTV was replaced for three hours by (a scrambled) WrestleMania VI back in 1990? (The last time I remember them doing something like this was for the 1992 Olympic TripleCast.)


-- Don


----------



## tranle

I have just noticed that Mountain View has been switched to ADS, my HD box has lost access to the FoodTV channel at 35 (I only have basic) and I have to use my tv on analog to get it.


Is the whole bay area switched to ads ?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just noticed that Mountain View has been switched to ADS, my HD box has lost access to the FoodTV channel at 35 (I only have basic) and I have to use my tv on analog to get it.
> 
> 
> Is the whole bay area switched to ads ?



I think it's only those areas above 550MHz that have ADS.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just noticed that Mountain View has been switched to ADS, my HD box has lost access to the FoodTV channel at 35 (I only have basic) and I have to use my tv on analog to get it.
> 
> 
> Is the whole bay area switched to ads ?



FoodTV is an expanded basic channel. If you only have basic, you're not supposed to get it. ADS has nothing to do with it. ADS simulcasts both analog and digital. If you got it before, Comcast has probably placed a filter on your line.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have just noticed that Mountain View has been switched to ADS, my HD box has lost access to the FoodTV channel at 35 (I only have basic) and I have to use my tv on analog to get it.
> 
> 
> Is the whole bay area switched to ads ?



I think you are extrapolating too much.


Mountain View has had ADS for almost a year. They are slowly migrating profiles to ADS.


Most likely you have been switched to ADS (digital expanded basic is encrypted), but to conclude the city has been switched to ADS is a little aggressive. I confirmed there are folks in MtView using both STB and CC who are still profiled to get analog 2-99


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FoodTV is an expanded basic channel. If you only have basic, you're not supposed to get it. ADS has nothing to do with it. ADS simulcasts both analog and digital. If you got it before, Comcast has probably placed a filter on your line.



Probably missed the second half of the sentence where he said analog on his TV still gets it, so it shouldn't be filter related.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably missed the second half of the sentence where he said analog on his TV still gets it, so it shouldn't be filter related.



Ah yes, you're right. His box isn't getting it, but he can get it if he goes direct to the TV. No filter indeed.......


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else have their DVR go bonkers last night? (6412)
> 
> Mine said it was full and I needed to erase recordings....In reality, I had one recording saved and space was at *7%*! Then it failed to record a scheduled listing. Some future scheduled recordings (especially 8pm KPIX) have no description and there are no menu icons to cancel or reset. Full reboots have not resolved this. Worse of all.....*it ATE my 2-year old recording* of the Lingerie Bowl! POS!!!



Get a Tivo?


(ok, just had to say it!)


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mungwi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have been reading up the thread and would just like to share my experience with comcast. I used to have the digital classic package with the moto6412 tuner, but I recently put together a mythtv backend w/ 2 qam tuners, and it was receving the unencrypted local HD channels fine. So I dropped my service to "expanded basic cable" (~$35 i think), mythtv still getting the local channels fine, so i decided to drop one more level, to "limited basic" (~$15). And guess what, now I can't get the local HD channels any more.
> 
> 
> So i called comcast, and they told me i, due to the filter that was put on at my end (apt building i guess), the local hd channel signals are blocked out. if i wanted to get the local HD channels, i'd have to pay an extra $5 and get the STB that can receive the signal. to this i ask, but the filter is still in place? "yes it would be"...



Isn't there an FCC mandate that HD channels be carried on cable when analog channels are carried? That is, not exactly the same as "must carry", but similar in concept?

I guess I'll have to dig out the discussions from I believe the tivocommunity.com series 3 discussion.. (I remember asking for clarification a while ago, and someone DID post FCC regulations quotes that sounded relevant..)


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Those two channels have PSIP data in many areas and show up as 5-1 and 2-1. If not, try 79-1 and 79-2 (Mountain View).



Ok, so on my S3 tivo with no cablecards, I *do* get these channels as 5-1 and 2-1.

So that means that I am getting PSIP data? I had thought from some of the S3 Tivo discussions that there was some indication on the Tivo that I was seeing PSIP data.

In other words, I wouldn't be getting the guide data, but I thought it would tell me it was KTVU or KPIX in these cases.


but it doesn't.


I'm mostly just curious, since unfortunately I probably will shell out the $1.50/month for cablecards (even though I ONLY want it for this mapping ability).


Yes, some would call it nuts, I realize.. I'll spend a ton on a Tivo S3 (because of the lifetime transfer ability), but don't want to pay more per month..


I still never found digital KQED BTW. I have looked online and found the listings for some of the various subchannels and set up a very few manual recordings for musical shows where I wanted to try to get the digital broadcasts.. (and I've done a few 'er' episodes as manual recordings, then dub to my Toshiba XS32).


----------



## Tom Koegel

Several months back a number of us went through the rigamarole where Comcast's service company calls for information regarding various Cablecard id information that Comcast never bothered to record before. (The caller identifies himself as calling "for Comcast", but that's carefully parsed language--it's a service company, not Comcast. Don't know why that bugs me, but it does.) The need for the info is because of some kind of encryption program that they are going to roll out. If they don't have your info, you will lose premium channels (which no doubt includes all HD other than the locals.)


In any event, they seem to be going through another round of ph*******s. When they last went through this from me, either the new configuration or the remote reset toasted my existing Cablecard, resulting in a need for a service visit. (Since Comcast thinks we are all too incompetent to push the equivalent of a PC Card into a slot by ourselves.) I thought the second call to me might have been because the tech had not recorded the info from new cablecard from the service visit. But the caller said there was additional information that they needed. When I mentioned the card toasting from the last round, the phone rep said "not to worry--we know that the process kills some cards, but since the change that causes the toasting is already in your setup now, today's reset won't hurt anything." Happily, he was right--they had me read off the various ID numbers, they reset their system (but not my card, which reset was not required), and everything is the same as normal.


Unrelated question. On my other TV, with the 6412, I noticed for the first time in months that the tuner seemed to be dropping frames on the HD channels. From the service information screen (POWER ON/Select) I could tell that only one tuner was dropping frames--they showed up as "correctable errors". I had no uncorrectable errors; the SNR was listed as fair. The other tuner read fine; SNR was good. The "bad" tuner was at 650 Mhz (or some such thing). The "good" tuner was at 747 Mhz. I turned the box back on, swapped tuners, and the problem went away. When I went back to the info screen, the second tuner was now operating at 747 MHz also and was no longer indicating any correctable errors. Random glitch or some kind of other problem?


----------



## Tom Koegel

I guess that the forum software bowdlerized my last post in order to prevent me from running the phrase "phone calls" together and thereby using the name of a well-known internet AV retailer. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unrelated question. On my other TV, with the 6412, I noticed for the first time in months that the tuner seemed to be dropping frames on the HD channels. From the service information screen (POWER ON/Select) I could tell that only one tuner was dropping frames--they showed up as "correctable errors". I had no uncorrectable errors; the SNR was listed as fair. The other tuner read fine; SNR was good. The "bad" tuner was at 650 Mhz (or some such thing). The "good" tuner was at 747 Mhz. I turned the box back on, swapped tuners, and the problem went away. When I went back to the info screen, the second tuner was now operating at 747 MHz also and was no longer indicating any correctable errors. Random glitch or some kind of other problem?



You realize of course that the errors might be related to the signal rather than the tuner? 650MHz could have a problematic signal while 747MHz could be fine. If both tuners were on the same channel (not sure if the device would let you do that) and one tuner had errors while the other did not, then that would point more to the tuner.


I had a problem a while back where KTVU-HD and KPIX-HD had huge amounts of correctable and uncorrectable errors while every other channel was fine.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess that the forum software bowdlerized my last post in order to prevent me from running the phrase "phone calls" together and thereby using the name of a well-known internet AV retailer. Gave me a chuckle.



Potty mouth!


What is their beef with that company anyway? I've bought from them several times and found their prices fantastic and their service excellent. Last time, they called me personally to make sure the item arrived ok and that I was happy with it.


I guess they are biased towards their own sponsers, but geez that's a bit much.


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had similar phantom "disk full" errors with my 3412. (The list of recordings says 100% used, but after I delete a recording, it "resets" to the correct value, usually 9 or 10%.) I was never able to figure out exactly what caused it, but I think it had something to do with a combination of both tuners being on HD channels and a number of future recordings with "keep until I delete". I switched all of my scheduled recordings to "Keep until space needed", and the problem has not occured since then.
> 
> 
> -- Don



OK, so I've had this happen three times now. I rebooted and my DVR erroneously shows 0% full now. Nevertheless, one of my scheduled shows didn't tape tonight because it said I was 100% full. When I deleted one small show, it again said 0%.


POS POS POS POS POS (this is my 6th MOTO DVR in the last 2 years).


----------



## walk

You probabaly need to wipe everything and do a full reformat. Check the wiki it tells you how to do that.


Mine locked up last night while recording some stuff too... no clue why. Normally it only locks up when I'm actually using it...


----------



## zooey91

Wiki states that the 100% full error is a bug in the latest firmware, 16.20 (delivered nearly 4 months ago).

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...#Version_16.20 


So how will a reformat solve the problem if it results in the same firmware?


----------



## Keenan

I've read that much of the bugginess with Moto DVRs comes from a layered sequence of events. IOW, if A, B and C are present, and you do D, then you'll have a problem. Those A, B, C and D could be anything from program ID info, start/stop time, one tuner or both, a whole assortment of things. That's been the knock on Moto firmware for quite some time, they don't fix the underlying code problem, instead they attempt to code around it and when the sometimes rare situation happens when everything is right(or wrong), the device goes haywire.


You could do a re-format and the DVR make work perfect for a long time, or depending on a given situation, it could go bad again, hard to tell with this device.


----------



## sfhub

Having use PVRs for 8yrs now, I'm shocked what types of lingering bugs I read about for the 6412.


If this type of bug was pervasive for a real PVR company like TiVo or ReplayTV (real in the sense that their business is to sell PVRs) their user communities would be in an uproar.


I would be quite annoyed if the entire season of 24 that I recorded to watch later on got blown away by a bogus disk full message.


BTW was a fix needed for the 6412 regarding the new DST starting period on March 11? Does the guide data show the correct times for "The Apprentice: LA" on Sunday March 11? It should be 10pm.


That is the latest PVR hot topic.


----------



## bobby94928

My guide shows all the correct times.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You realize of course that the errors might be related to the signal rather than the tuner? 650MHz could have a problematic signal while 747MHz could be fine. If both tuners were on the same channel (not sure if the device would let you do that) and one tuner had errors while the other did not, then that would point more to the tuner.
> 
> 
> I had a problem a while back where KTVU-HD and KPIX-HD had huge amounts of correctable and uncorrectable errors while every other channel was fine.



Yeah, that occurred to me. I seemed to be getting the jerky motions/dropped frames on a number of different channels on one of the two tuners. I guess the MHz that you see when you go to the service menu is just the channel of the last channel tuned, which might not tell you much. I'll keep my eye on it, I guess, and be more scientific about investigating the problem if it recurs. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## bender2929

Anyone else having problems watching the warriors game on FSNHD?


Aside from the fact the guide shows a start time of 5pm when the game started at 4:30, when I tune to the channel I get a frozen picture.. ??


BTW, I'm in 550 sunnyvale


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems watching the warriors game on FSNHD?
> 
> 
> Aside from the fact the guide shows a start time of 5pm when the game started at 4:30, when I tune to the channel I get a frozen picture.. ??
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm in 550 sunnyvale



I've been having all kinds of problems lately with FSNHD and INHD for 2 or 3 weeks now. I'll get all kinds of pixelation or no picture at all. Previously, I got good reception for the past 2 years on these stations here in Santa Clara.


----------



## PerkyNot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems watching the warriors game on FSNHD?



Just checked. Same problem here on FSNHD. Totally frozen. It is coming in okay on FSN 40.


Redwood City


----------



## Keenan

I was getting just a grey screen when I checked an hour ago.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just checked. Same problem here on FSNHD. Totally frozen. It is coming in okay on FSN 40.
> 
> 
> Redwood City



Same problem down here in Milpitas, freezes the last channel picture. Seems like it is not being shown or it's blacked out, and I'm not going to watch it in analog SD....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

We don't even get accurate guide info up here, never have, the next thing listed is a NCAA BB game, I think a couple of days from now, we have to check the channel occasionally to see if anything is even on it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We don't even get accurate guide info up here, never have, the next thing listed is a NCAA BB game, I think a couple of days from now, we have to check the channel occasionally to see if anything is even on it.



Jim,


I've figured out how to get the info on what's going to be on FSNBA-HD by looking at the guide info for the SD channel for FSN, channel 40 down here. In the info part of the guide it will show HD in the write up and 9 times out of 10 that's what's going to be shown on FSNBA-HD.







But it would be nice to have an accurate guide for FSNBA-HD.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub

My Comcast STB has the correct guide data for FSNHD but none of my tribune-based systems do for FSBAHDS (ReplayTV, TiVo, zap2it.com)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I've figured out how to get the info on what's going to be on FSNBA-HD by looking at the guide info for the SD channel for FSN, channel 40 down here. In the info part of the guide it will show HD in the write up and 9 times out of 10 that's what's going to be shown on FSNBA-HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it would be nice to have an accurate guide for FSNBA-HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's 33 up here, also, how is the channel marked in most areas, I just noticed today that it's called "FSBAP" up here and I don't think it was labeled that in the past?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's 33 up here, also, how is the channel marked in most areas, I just noticed today that it's called "FSBAP" up here and I don't think it was labeled that in the past?



40 in South Bay, listed as FSBA (no trailing "P"/Pacific) on Tribune-based systems (TiVo, ReplayTV, zap2it.com) and FSN on Comcast guide.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 40 in South Bay, listed as FSBA (no trailing "P"/Pacific) on Tribune-based systems (TiVo, ReplayTV, zap2it.com) and FSN on Comcast guide.



The way it's listed in the guide in Milpitas is, channel 40 is FSN ( no A or P ), channel 720 is listed as FSNHD. The guide for FSNHD is rarely right or up to date, that's why I look at the listing on FSN to see if it's got the HD in the write up. Hopefully, when this area gets upgraded all of the areas will be the same and maybe FSN will give out a correct guide for their HD channel







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I wonder why Santa Rosa is labeled different...I can't swear that we still even get it as I haven't watched it in at least 2 weeks.


----------



## walk

It's FSN and FSNHD here in Pothole-uma, and no the Warriors game was not on (HD) last night.


----------



## lawvil

QAM Tuner help please! I have just purchase a Sharp 62u has a ATSC and QAM built in. I have basic cable haven't upgrade yet. Does anyone know how the QAM tuner works if you have basic cable? it only pickup a few a few HD OTA (KQEDHD, KRON,KTVU, ABC) that's all. I live in the Hayward CA area and my friend has a Vizio also has basic cable and he lives in SF his seem to pickup alot more. Is my QAM not working at all? only my ATSC pick those OTA HD?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM Tuner help please! I have just purchase a Sharp 62u has a ATSC and QAM built in. I have basic cable haven't upgrade yet. Does anyone know how the QAM tuner works if you have basic cable? it only pickup a few a few HD OTA (KQEDHD, KRON,KTVU, ABC) that's all. I live in the Hayward CA area and my friend has a Vizio also has basic cable and he lives in SF his seem to pickup alot more. Is my QAM not working at all? only my ATSC pick those OTA HD?



Are you saying your QAM tuner is picking up the HD stations or your OTA tuner is picking up those stations? If it's your QAM tuner then, yes, you should only get the broadcast stations (NBC, FOX, CBS, ABC, and KQED). If you're friend is receiving more and only has basic cable then he must be in an area that's still sending some channels unencrypted. It has nothing to do with the tuner. He should consider himself lucky as he's getting stuff he's not paying for. You are getting what you pay for.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM Tuner help please! I have just purchase a Sharp 62u has a ATSC and QAM built in. I have basic cable haven't upgrade yet. Does anyone know how the QAM tuner works if you have basic cable? it only pickup a few a few HD OTA (KQEDHD, KRON,KTVU, ABC) that's all. I live in the Hayward CA area and my friend has a Vizio also has basic cable and he lives in SF his seem to pickup alot more. Is my QAM not working at all? only my ATSC pick those OTA HD?



I too am a little confused. Are you plugging the cable into your TV? You probably don't need OTA with Comcast.


----------



## lawvil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I too am a little confused. Are you plugging the cable into your TV? You probably don't need OTA with Comcast.



Yes I plug the cable to the TV hoping QAM tuner would pickup something from comcast but apprarently it doesn't pickup anything.


----------



## lawvil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you saying your QAM tuner is picking up the HD stations or your OTA tuner is picking up those stations? If it's your QAM tuner then, yes, you should only get the broadcast stations (NBC, FOX, CBS, ABC, and KQED). If you're friend is receiving more and only has basic cable then he must be in an area that's still sending some channels unencrypted. It has nothing to do with the tuner. He should consider himself lucky as he's getting stuff he's not paying for. You are getting what you pay for.



I am confused here. so what doest ATSC do? and what doest QAM do?


----------



## karlw2000

I don't pay attention to ATSC anymore. I only care about QAM which allows you to pull in the digital channels straight from the cable. That way you don't need a cable box. However, you can only get channels that are NOT encoded. Here in Santa Clara, I get all the major stations like ABC, NBC, CBS, BOX, and PBS. The beauty is the High Definitions channels that are only digital.


If I remember correctly, some sharps have 2 RF inputs - one for OTA and the other for CABLE. My TV's only have 1 RF input that will pick up OTA or CABLE, but I have to configure my TV for which one.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am confused here. so what doest ATSC do? and what doest QAM do?



ATSC and QAM are 2 different transmission formats. Cable uses QAM and direct OTA broadcasts use ATSC. Wiki both terms to learn more.


----------



## mds54

I have a 6412 P1 that functions acceptably (with all the known bugs), and I

am limited to component connections due to my TV. I am not interested in the

improved analog converter in the other models as I watch digital only.


Until I make the move to HDMI, is there any other reason to "upgrade" to a 3412/16

(other than the 40g increase in disk space)? Will I be encountering a whole new set of bugs/issues?

Are we (SF Bay Area) all set to go with ADS now?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 6412 P1 that functions acceptably (with all the known bugs), and I
> 
> am limited to component connections due to my TV. I am not interested in the
> 
> improved analog converter in the other models as I watch digital only.
> 
> 
> Until I make the move to HDMI, is there any other reason to "upgrade" to a 3412/16
> 
> (other than the 40g increase in disk space)? Will I be encountering a whole new set of bugs/issues?
> 
> Are we (SF Bay Area) all set to go with ADS now?



The 34xx is not really an upgrade to the 64xx. The only difference between the 2 is that 34xx has a smaller form-factor and it lacks an analog tuner completely -- i.e. it's only for ADS areas. As for ADS, some areas have it, some don't. Not sure about San Jose. If you walk into a Comcast store and they give you a 34xx, chances are you have it.


----------



## mds54

fender4645: Thanks for the feedback!

I found the Wiki reference on how to check for ADS, which I will do tonight.


FYI update: South San Jose is ADS enabled.


----------



## lawvil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ATSC and QAM are 2 different transmission formats. Cable uses QAM and direct OTA broadcasts use ATSC. Wiki both terms to learn more.




That's what I thought so that's why I said my Sharp ATSC pickup thought OTA HD but don't think QAM doesn't pickup anything.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's what I thought so that's why I said my Sharp ATSC pickup thought OTA HD but don't think QAM doesn't pickup anything.



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong (I don't have a built-in QAM tuner) but you should, with basic cable, get the 4 network broadcast stations plus KQED in HD. Whatever you get via OTA is completely separate from what you get with Comcast (I think that's what was confusing people).


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> QAM Tuner help please! I have just purchase a Sharp 62u has a ATSC and QAM built in. I have basic cable haven't upgrade yet. Does anyone know how the QAM tuner works if you have basic cable? it only pickup a few a few HD OTA (KQEDHD, KRON,KTVU, ABC) that's all. I live in the Hayward CA area and my friend has a Vizio also has basic cable and he lives in SF his seem to pickup alot more. Is my QAM not working at all? only my ATSC pick those OTA HD?



You are in a 550Mhz area and unfortunately those are the only Clear QAM stations in Hayward. SF is 850Mhz and has ADS so it has a lot of extra channels that show up.


You will have to wait until hayward is upgraded or get a Set top box.


Kevin


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are in a 550Mhz area and unfortunately those are the only Clear QAM stations in Hayward. SF is 850Mhz and has ADS so it has a lot of extra channels that show up.
> 
> 
> You will have to wait until hayward is upgraded or get a Set top box.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Whether or not a channel is encrypted has nothing to do with the network size. Theoretically all channels (with the exception of the network channels and KQED) should be encrypted...on ALL systems. There are holes on some headends where some channels are being sent in the clear, however Comcast has been plugging these up and I wouldn't expect them to be around forever.


----------



## walk

I think the point is, if you're on an ADS system, your QAM tuner will find many more digital channels (Standard-def channels, 2-82 basically, at least whatever is not encrypted).


----------



## lawvil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are in a 550Mhz area and unfortunately those are the only Clear QAM stations in Hayward. SF is 850Mhz and has ADS so it has a lot of extra channels that show up.
> 
> 
> You will have to wait until hayward is upgraded or get a Set top box.
> 
> 
> Kevin




Thanks Kevin for clearifying that but how can I find out that Hayward is in a 550Mhz and SF is 850Mhz? and what are those mean?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lawvil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin for clearifying that but how can I find out that Hayward is in a 550Mhz and SF is 850Mhz? and what are those mean?



It is the amount of bandwidth on the cable system. It restricts the number of channels you can get, especially the HD channels. They are upgrading the whole bay area to be at least 750Mhz. Hayward will be upgraded in the next 18 months.


If you have a Motorola HD STB the easiest way to tell is whether you have HD channels 725-728.


Kevin


----------



## ayewbf

Now that both main satellite providers (dish&directv) have NGC HD, and comcast announced it a while back, any new ETA for this channel showing up locally?


TIA


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now that both main satellite providers (dish&directv) have NGC HD, and comcast announced it a while back, any new ETA for this channel showing up locally?
> 
> 
> TIA



DirecTV doesn't have NGC yet, only a pre-recorded/packaged preview. Doubt they will have the channel fulltime until after the first of their 2 birds goes up this year.


Locally on Comcast? Who knows...


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV doesn't have NGC yet, only a pre-recorded/packaged preview.



Over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=351 there are folks claiming to be watching it. Yes I know that it's not full time. Part time is probably a good compromise for this channel as it's not like it comes out with many hours of HD per week.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Locally on Comcast? Who knows...



Hopefully someone, which is why I asked. I know that it's been up in some other comcast regions for months now. Seems reasonable to ask since comcast did announce it after all. Plus given that all their major competition now has it, the pressure should be on.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=351 there are folks claiming to be watching it. Yes I know that it's not full time. Part time is probably a good compromise for this channel as it's not like it comes out with many hours of HD per week.



Yes, I've seen that, but it's only 2 parts of one program and it's only on in the middle of the night for a few hours, it's like a preview, they take the bandwidth from one of the PPV channels when they air it.


Is NGC on Comcast somewhere in the country already? If so, maybe within this next year we'll see it here.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen that, but it's only 2 parts of one program and it's only on in the middle of the night for a few hours, it's like a preview, they take the bandwidth from one of the PPV channels when they air it.



So it's still just starting up then. But they did announce more air time than that.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is NGC on Comcast somewhere in the country already?



Yes; in areas with lower DMA rankings than SF, in fact (not that higher DMAs get priority, but they are more significant).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If so, maybe within this next year we'll see it here.



Still hoping someone has some actual information to share.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still hoping someone has some actual information to share.



Me too!

But _keenan_ pretty much nailed it......based upon past history, the Bay Area

is about 6 months to 1 year behind the first adopters of newly added HD channels


----------



## gtree10

The Giants and As HD schedules are up:

http://fsnbayarea.com/HD_Giants.jsp 

http://fsnbayarea.com/HD_Athletics.jsp 


Looks like about the same number of games as last year. The Giants have 54 games (including 3 listed on the As schedule). The As have 42 (including 2 listed on the Giants schedule). If I counted correctly.


----------



## plumeria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't pay attention to ATSC anymore. I only care about QAM which allows you to pull in the digital channels straight from the cable. That way you don't need a cable box. However, you can only get channels that are NOT encoded. Here in Santa Clara, I get all the major stations like ABC, NBC, CBS, BOX, and PBS. The beauty is the High Definitions channels that are only digital.
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, some sharps have 2 RF inputs - one for OTA and the other for CABLE. My TV's only have 1 RF input that will pick up OTA or CABLE, but I have to configure my TV for which one.



I use a remote A-B box (from Radio Shack) with a universal remote control and its Macros to easily switch between the two. I don't have to rescan either.


peter


----------



## jberylec

I'm in the north bay (Rohnert Park Comcast), and here's my issue, I'm hoping someone has some info...


I was without my 720p projector for the last month, it was getting replaced under warranty. Anyhow, I've got it back now and my cable looks like crap!


Has Comcast changed their broadcast quality?? I'm talking about the HD channels of coarse. And what I'm seeing is like pixelation distorting around the edges of details such as text, this could be what people call image artifacts. Also, most channels look grainy.


The way I had it set up before was the output setting on my silver DVR HD cablebox set to 720p, perfect match for the projector. And now 720p looks so horrible. I changed it to 1080i and it's a little better, but not perfect as it was a month ago. I don't get why feeding 1080i to my projector looks better, the projector has to turn around and downgrade it back to 720p to display, which shouldn't be near as good as quality. Plus, isn't Comcast's broadcast in 720p to begin with? Why would they even offer the upconvert to 1080i output option? Who in their right mind would choose an interlaced image over a progressive? Especially when it's just an upconverted image, and not a true source of 1080.


Anyhow, I'm using component cables, and I've already tested other video devices on the same component inputs to rule out the projector as the problem. Upconverted DVDs and XBOX360 look perfect.


Even 480i DVDs through S-Video input (letting the projector do the upconvert to 720p) looks way better than my actual HD channels through Comcast!

Thanks for listening to me vent! lol

Any info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## bobby94928

I'm also in Rohnert Park. My HD channels look just fine. Comcast pushes out their signal at whatever the TV station provides. For instance, KTVU is 720P and KPIX is 1080I. Your DVR will send the signal to the projector at whatever you set it for, 720P or 1080I. It sounds as if your projector picture setting is a bit hot. To much contrast and too much sharpness. Try toning those down a bit and see what you can get.


----------



## llngoc

I hope I am posting in the right thread. If I am in the wrong place, please accept my apology.


I currently have Comcast Expanded Service at Pleasanton. And I have an HDTV Motorola box from Comcast, I was chargered $5/mo for HDTV service which I assumed covers the rental of the box.


And I have just ordered a Panasonic 42PX600U and since this TV have a Cablecard slot built-in, so I called up Comcast to inquire about the avaliability and cost for a Cablecard. My conversation with the CSR went like this:

Me: I'm getting a new HDTV with Cablecard slot and would like to check for the cost for getting one from you for HDTV.


CSR: The cablecard is free of charge


Me: Great, so this will not cost me any extra?


CSR: How many HDTV will it be in your household?


Me: 2


CSR: That will be $11.99/mo extra


Me: What??!!!


CSR: There is a $5 HDTV service fee and a $6.99 HDTV box rental fee


Me: Huh??


CSR: Since the law does not allow us to charge you for the first HDTV box, but now you are getting a 2nd HDTV service, you'll be charged for the box rental.


Me: Huh?? Can you explain it again? (It went on for a couple more iterations until I figured out that it was really the LAW which saved me $6.99/mo for the box rental)
Now, I am reading on the first page of this thread that the $5/mo fee is supposed to cover the box rental already. So am I just being misinformed by this CSR???


Any feedback?


Thanks,

Louis


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *llngoc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hope I am posting in the right thread. If I am in the wrong place, please accept my apology.
> 
> 
> I currently have Comcast Expanded Service at Pleasanton. And I have an HDTV Motorola box from Comcast, I was chargered $5/mo for HDTV service which I assumed covers the rental of the box.
> 
> 
> And I have just ordered a Panasonic 42PX600U and since this TV have a Cablecard slot built-in, so I called up Comcast to inquire about the avaliability and cost for a Cablecard. My conversation with the CSR went like this:
> 
> Me: I'm getting a new HDTV with Cablecard slot and would like to check for the cost for getting one from you for HDTV.
> 
> 
> CSR: The cablecard is free of charge
> 
> 
> Me: Great, so this will not cost me any extra?
> 
> 
> CSR: How many HDTV will it be in your household?
> 
> 
> Me: 2
> 
> 
> CSR: That will be $11.99/mo extra
> 
> 
> Me: What??!!!
> 
> 
> CSR: There is a $5 HDTV service fee and a $6.99 HDTV box rental fee
> 
> 
> Me: Huh??
> 
> 
> CSR: Since the law does not allow us to charge you for the first HDTV box, but now you are getting a 2nd HDTV service, you'll be charged for the box rental.
> 
> 
> Me: Huh?? Can you explain it again? (It went on for a couple more iterations until I figured out that it was really the LAW which saved me $6.99/mo for the box rental)
> Now, I am reading on the first page of this thread that the $5/mo fee is supposed to cover the box rental already. So am I just being misinformed by this CSR???
> 
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Louis



Try another CSR. Not quite right. As usual.


You would get charged $6.99 "addnl digital outlet fee", for the 2nd TV, but shouldn't get charged $5. (That *equipment charge* is supposed to subsidize the more expensive HD STB, but you have NO box, just the cablecard, and there is no such thing as HD cablecard.)


If you have some Digital tier of service, the first "digital outlet" cost is absorbed into the Digital cost, so you don't pay for the first one (but you WOULD pay $5 if you had an HD STB.)

That's not about the law, but just their pricing.

The law says they can't charge more than a "nominal amount" for ANY cablecard (less than $5 ish), and indeed cablecards are free (or $1.50 for 2x in TIvos), but law doesn't address what they can charge for *service* on those cards.


Some cable providers charge extra for HD *service* (not equipment), so maybe comcast is trying to copy that, but so far such charges are usually CSR mistakes.










Try again w/ another CSR, and be glad you don't have Time Warner etc which charges for SERVICE PER CARD not equip which totally screws TIvo owners..


----------



## jberylec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also in Rohnert Park. My HD channels look just fine. Comcast pushes out their signal at whatever the TV station provides. For instance, KTVU is 720P and KPIX is 1080I. Your DVR will send the signal to the projector at whatever you set it for, 720P or 1080I. It sounds as if your projector picture setting is a bit hot. To much contrast and too much sharpness. Try toning those down a bit and see what you can get.



How do I find out what each channel is broudcast in resolution? Maybe just my favorite channels changed? For example, when the cable box is set to 720p FOX (American Idol looked like crap!), ESPN HD looks like crap too, there is pixelation around the scores and any other text or detail shots on all sports. But Discovery HD still looks perfect...


This is leading me to believe that some channels have begun broadcasting in 1080 when they used to be 720. My HD cable box must have a really crappy converter, so when I set it to output 720p it has to downconvert the 1080 channels and it looks like crap.


When I set it to output 1080i and then let my projector do the downconverting to 720p is looks soooo much better (but still no where near as nice as before). Maybe I need to replace the cable box? I've had to replace it before because it was flickering between aspect ratios nonstop, horrible.


Thank you for the suggestion for lowering the sharpness, I'll give that a try tonight and see what happens. But still I find it kind upsetting that my SD DVDs through S-Video look better than my HD cable!


----------



## walk

No that sounds right.


Digital cable package = $X/mo

+ Includes one (SD) box -or- one CableCard for free (but not both).

+ Upgrade to HD box = $5.


Add't Outlet = $6.95 (SD box) -> upgrade to HD box = $5.


For example I have Digital Classic, one DVR, and one 6200 (non-DVR HDTV box).

I pay $X for Digital (it went up, think it's $12 now).

Then $12.95 for the DVR box.

Then $6.95 + $5 = $11.95 for the 2nd HD box.


----------



## walk

Well, the Comcast box is really horrible at 1080i to -> 720p conversion in my experience. Best thing to do is set the box to 1080i and let your display downscale it to 720p if needed.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jberylec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I find out what each channel is broudcast in resolution?



I don't think this has changed in ....uh, ever.


FOX/KTVU 702 = 720p

NBC 703 = 1080i

KRON 704 = 1080i

CBS 705 = 1080i

ABC 707 = 720p

PBS 709 = 1080i

INHD 719 = 1080i

FSN 720 = 1080i

DiscoveryHD 722 = 1080i

ESPN & ESPN2 723/724 = 720p

725 when on air (NFL-TV) = 1080i

TNTHD 726 = 1080i

UHD 727 = 1080i

MHD 728 = 1080i

HBO 730 = 1080i, as are all the premium-pay channels.


----------



## jberylec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the Comcast box is really horrible at 1080i to -> 720p conversion in my experience. Best thing to do is set the box to 1080i and let your display downscale it to 720p if needed.
> 
> 
> I don't think this has changed in ....uh, ever.
> 
> 
> FOX/KTVU 702 = 720p
> 
> NBC 703 = 1080i
> 
> KRON 704 = ? 1080i I *think*
> 
> CBS 705 = 1080i
> 
> ABC 707 = 720p
> 
> PBS 709 = 1080i I think
> 
> INHD 719 = 1080i
> 
> FSN 720 = 1080i
> 
> ESPN & ESPN2 723/724 = 720p
> 
> 725 when on air = ? 1080i I think, ie for NFL-TV.
> 
> TNTHD 727 = 1080i
> 
> UHD 728 = 1080i
> 
> 
> HBO is 1080i, as is all the premium-pay channels.



Thank you for all the info!










What about Discovery HD?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jberylec* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Discovery HD?



1080i


For the national channels, check the first post in the below linked thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=164671 

The Official AVS HDTV Programming Synopsis - Winter 2006! - AVS Forum


----------



## FourDoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't pay attention to ATSC anymore. I only care about QAM which allows you to pull in the digital channels straight from the cable. That way you don't need a cable box. However, you can only get channels that are NOT encoded. Here in Santa Clara, I get all the major stations like ABC, NBC, CBS, BOX, and PBS. The beauty is the High Definitions channels that are only digital.



Was hoping you guys can help clarify some questions I have about comcast here.


I am in San Jose, CA 95132 (SJ/Milpitas border). I currently only have the cable internet package with Comcast, their highest one in the area at 8megs down/756 up. Current cost right now is $70 a month.


I want to keep the same internet package but also want to add the most basic cable package available so that I can tune into the HD local channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX). I am planning on getting the HDHomerun PC tuner that supports QAM and ATSC so I can record the comcast QAM HD local channels (primarily FOX, CBS, and NBC).


So my question to you guys is:


For my area (95132), what HD channels are broadcasted in the "clear" that a QAM tuner can tune to via Comcast?


As I am only interested in the basic local HD networks, what is the lowest cost cable package must I add to my package so I can get FOX, CBX, and NBC in HD via my QAM tuner? Do I need the digital package or can I get away with just the basic?


Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## llngoc

I called Comcast again today and asked to set up an appointment for the CableCARD installation. And I also asked repeatedly if there will be any increase in my monthly bill, and this time the answer is no and only a one time $15.99 installation fee.


I'll hold my breath until I get my next bill. (Or saving my breath to get ready for a long conversation w/ CSR if things does not pan out.)











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No that sounds right.
> 
> 
> Digital cable package = $X/mo
> 
> + Includes one (SD) box -or- one CableCard for free (but not both).
> 
> + Upgrade to HD box = $5.
> 
> 
> Add't Outlet = $6.95 (SD box) -> upgrade to HD box = $5.
> 
> 
> For example I have Digital Classic, one DVR, and one 6200 (non-DVR HDTV box).
> 
> I pay $X for Digital (it went up, think it's $12 now).
> 
> Then $12.95 for the DVR box.
> 
> Then $6.95 + $5 = $11.95 for the 2nd HD box.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FourDoor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was hoping you guys can help clarify some questions I have about comcast here.
> 
> 
> I am in San Jose, CA 95132 (SJ/Milpitas border). I currently only have the cable internet package with Comcast, their highest one in the area at 8megs down/756 up. Current cost right now is $70 a month.
> 
> 
> I want to keep the same internet package but also want to add the most basic cable package available so that I can tune into the HD local channels (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX). I am planning on getting the HDHomerun PC tuner that supports QAM and ATSC so I can record the comcast QAM HD local channels (primarily FOX, CBS, and NBC).
> 
> 
> So my question to you guys is:
> 
> 
> For my area (95132), what HD channels are broadcasted in the "clear" that a QAM tuner can tune to via Comcast?
> 
> 
> As I am only interested in the basic local HD networks, what is the lowest cost cable package must I add to my package so I can get FOX, CBX, and NBC in HD via my QAM tuner? Do I need the digital package or can I get away with just the basic?
> 
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!



I'm close to you in Santa Clara, but not totally sure if San Jose has the same package. Anyway, I pay for the very basic analog package. It's only around $13/month (then add taxes and other charges). I get FOX, NBC, ABC, CBS, and PBS all in HD. I have 2 TV's with QAM and 1 PC with a QAM HD tuner that I can record. So far, works great.


I always thought your internet package would be $10 cheaper if you had cable TV as well. If that is still the case, you might get the TV package really cheap







. I had switched to DSL almost two years ago so I don't know if the bundling discount still applies.


----------



## FourDoor

Thanks karlw2000. I called Comcast yesterday and they quoted me $100 total to get both the same internet speed right now and a cable package. I'll give them a call again and see what I can work out if all I need is the basic analog package. I think the csr may have quoted me for the digital package since I told him I wanted HD.


Since it sounds like the basic analog package will let me get to the hd qam channels. It sounds like I found my comcast plan to subscribe to.










Surprisingly enough, they also quoted me $110 if I do the cable, phone, and internet package. I'm going to need to take a look at my current phone bill and see if it will be worth the switch. I didn't ask but I'm guessing that $110 is for committing to 1 year with them.


----------



## Barovelli

All my boxes made the spring forward.


I really should not be surprised, but . . . .


----------



## zooey91

OK,


So I'm now on my 5th DVR in a couple of years. The good news is that Comcast gave me a brand new 3416, so I now have 40gig extra storage.


Still the same POS Moto box, though.


But I'm having deja vu with Comcast, as things are not set up right, and need advice before I take several hours off work to wait for bozo the clown to come out to my house and pretend to know what he or she's doing.


An hour after having them set up the box, I checked the interactive status and the ip address was all zeros, and the state was "unconfig." I called again and they reset the box, but after a couple hours same story (although now I don't get an error with VOD, just a stand by message).


What are the magic words I need for the CSR to avoid having a service call? The last time I had my DVR swapped was a long painful series of events (waiting in line at the service center, having two house calls, being double charged, etc). It involved a blank ip address, and somebody that the guy called while he was at the house did something to fix the problem, but it seems like I should be able to do the same without a house call.


Any advice would be appreciated.


Thanks.


Jim

[sorry for the double post, but I need advice asap]


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All my boxes made the spring forward.
> 
> 
> I really should not be surprised, but . . . .



Mine updated too as well as my Ubuntu Linux box. My web host however blew it as the site and email were not available this morning.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All my boxes made the spring forward.
> 
> 
> I really should not be surprised, but . . . .



I was surprised, since I still remember the first year the DVR boxes came out it took over a week for the clock to reset after DST kicked in. I'm generally surprised when Comcast gets anything right.


----------



## millerwill

And note that the the AVS Forum does not yet have its clock changed for DST!


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And note that the the AVS Forum does not yet have its clock changed for DST!



If you go to the User CP, it magically remembers its supposed to change the TZ offest for DST. Not quite the automatic changeover promised by the setting though.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you go to the User CP, it magically remembers its supposed to change the TZ offest for DST. Not quite the automatic changeover promised by the setting though.



Amazing! Thanks (and how did you discover this?)


----------



## hi-deaf

Are you able to get a picture with the DVI connection on your 6200 non_DVR box. For the past four months all I have been getting is snow/picture/snow using DVI. I am forced to use the component video to watch HD and SD TV.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No that sounds right.
> 
> 
> Digital cable package = $X/mo
> 
> + Includes one (SD) box -or- one CableCard for free (but not both).
> 
> + Upgrade to HD box = $5.
> 
> 
> Add't Outlet = $6.95 (SD box) -> upgrade to HD box = $5.
> 
> 
> For example I have Digital Classic, one DVR, and one 6200 (non-DVR HDTV box).
> 
> I pay $X for Digital (it went up, think it's $12 now).
> 
> Then $12.95 for the DVR box.
> 
> Then $6.95 + $5 = $11.95 for the 2nd HD box.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Amazing! Thanks (and how did you discover this?)



People over at TiVoCommunity did, same BB software.


----------



## slannes

Before I call Comcast CSR I'm wondering if any posters using Cable Cards (CC) have also experienced no roll forward for DST. My STB did on other TV but not on CC TV --- a Hitachi : 42HDS52A . Moreover, although I could set time zone on TV and unchecked auto DST I can't set time and minutes. Must be blocked by CC manual states CCA will set time automatically and DST. I have had no other problems with CC so don't want to have resolving time issue result in new problems. I resolved by changed PST (I live in Santa Cruz, CA) to MST and unchecked set DST. But, still wonder is I am alone with this problem.


Thank you,


slannes


----------



## slannes

Before I call Comcast CSR I'm wondering if any posters using Cable Cards (CC) have also experienced no roll forward for DST. My STB did on other TV but not on CC TV --- a Hitachi : 42HDS52A . Moreover, although I could set time zone on TV and unchecked auto DST I can't set HOUR and minutes. Must be blocked by CC although manual states CC will set time automatically and DST. I have had no other problems with CC so don't want to have resolving time issue result in new problems. I resolved by changed PST (I live in Santa Cruz, CA) to MST and unchecked set DST. But, still wonder is I am alone with this problem.


Thank you,


slannes


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was surprised, since I still remember the first year the DVR boxes came out it took over a week for the clock to reset after DST kicked in. I'm generally surprised when Comcast gets anything right.



But it's been a couple years, probably went from having some on call person watching the mother clock and making sure it changed, to a trust of the the hardware to do what it's supposed to do.


Now, the big question is what happens 3 weeks from now -


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before I call Comcast CSR I'm wondering if any posters using Cable Cards (CC) have also experienced no roll forward for DST. My STB did on other TV but not on CC TV --- a Hitachi : 42HDS52A . Moreover, although I could set time zone on TV and unchecked auto DST I can't set HOUR and minutes. Must be blocked by CC although manual states CC will set time automatically and DST. I have had no other problems with CC so don't want to have resolving time issue result in new problems. I resolved by changed PST (I live in Santa Cruz, CA) to MST and unchecked set DST. But, still wonder is I am alone with this problem.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> slannes



If things are the way they used to be, automatic clock settings on TVs were controlled by the PBS signal. You had to tune to that channel to get the clock to set. So, try tuning channel 9 and see what happens.


----------



## slannes

Cable card problem with DST

Quote:

Originally Posted by slannes

Before I call Comcast CSR I'm wondering if any posters using Cable Cards (CC) have also experienced no roll forward for DST. My STB did on other TV but not on CC TV --- a Hitachi : 42HDS52A . Moreover, although I could set time zone on TV and unchecked auto DST I can't set HOUR and minutes. Must be blocked by CC although manual states CC will set time automatically and DST. I have had no other problems with CC so don't want to have resolving time issue result in new problems. I resolved by changed PST (I live in Santa Cruz, CA) to MST and unchecked set DST. But, still wonder is I am alone with this problem.


Thank you,


slannes



I have the same problem on my 55HDS52 (Cablevision CSR) with cablecard.

I also have a 42HDT79 with cablecard and DST was set correctly.


I removed the Cablecard from the 55HDS52 and manually set the time and also unchecked the "auto DIST" field. DST time held correctly. Reinserted the Cablecard after a few minutes, and time reverted back to "non DIST" time. Looks like the cablecard may be using the TV software to determine the dates for start and end of DST. I think the 42HDT79 has the new software for the the DST start and end dates.


__________________

Mike h

Last edited by mahendriks : Yesterday at 11:47 PM. Reason: mistypeing

mahendriks is offline Report Bad Post Report Post

Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message

mahendriks

View Public Profile

Send a private message to mahendriks

Find More Posts by mahendriks

Add mahendriks to Your Buddy List

Old Today, 10:38 AM #1556 (Print)

slannes

Member


Join Date: Mar 2006

Posts: 140


Thank you for your reply. Bought my set in March 2006 and thus can only speculate Hitachi was aware DST law was singed into law in 2005 but since did not become effective until this year they programmed in old DST change dates on units sold prior to 2006 DST or would have been inaccurate for old DST change last year. Possibly a firmware will correct but I doubt it. So unless firmware to update pre 07 DST sets --------- moving clock time zone from PST to MST only solution other than STB but then bad SD on Comcast.


Thanks again,


slannes


----------



## slannes

Stephen,


Thank you for visiting the Hitachi website and for your inquiry.




Yes, we now have a upgrade and I've arranged to have it sent to you. However, I don't think it is going to fix the time in your TV. The time is actually set by the signal from your cable service, and if their clock is wrong, then yours is too.




If you have any further questions about any Hitachi product, please call our technical assistance number at 1-800-HITACHI. Please reference your e-mail address when you call in as a customer service file has been created based upon your e-mail contact.




Again, thank you for your interest in Hitachi.






Keith, Hitachi Home Electronics

--Original Message--


Is there a new firmware for 42HDS52A SERIAL NO. V6B011793 to replace firmware V0100.0003. Daylight savings Time (DST) did not roll forward and with Cable Card (on Comcast) can't readjust clock hour. Since I can only uncheck auto DST but I can't readust clock hour or minutes it appears to me this model is programmed for old DST.


Thank you,


Stephen Lannes


----------



## bobby94928

I'm going to repeat this again. Try tuning to channel 9. They have the clock setting signal. I just went to one of my TVs that is directly off the cable and is analog. The time said 10:38 PM. I tuned to channel 9 and the time went to 1:58PM, the correct time.


----------



## slannes

Thanks again --------I tried again to no avail. I'll call Comcast to see what gives. I don' t think they can feed correct time into cable card. Tried both PBS 9 and 10.


Slannes


----------



## slannes

Called Comcast -who sent signal through which did nothing; then had me pull cable card turn TV off reinsert etc which still did nothing. So Comcast coming Thursday. Should be interesting!

Also ----- interesting---- I'm the only one who has had this problem so far that they've heard from.


slannes


----------



## zooey91

Just an update in case someone is searching through for the same issue. I spoke to 4 folks from Comcast who gave me 4 separate answers; not only did they contradict each other but they contradicted themselves.


Anyway, after having them send several signals, and reloading the firmware, I was still showing an "unconfig" state and blank ip address, so I returned the box. First they tried to give me a 3412 and I said I was returning a 3416 and didn't want to lose the extra storage. Of course she said there's no difference, but went back and found a 3416.


The new box was able to acquire the ip address.


From what they tell me, the warehouse was supposed to test this before sending it out to the service center and didn't, but who knows. One of the CSRs I spoke with said that this was a 50/50 problem.


What a pain, as usual.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK,
> 
> 
> So I'm now on my 5th DVR in a couple of years. The good news is that Comcast gave me a brand new 3416, so I now have 40gig extra storage.
> 
> 
> Still the same POS Moto box, though.
> 
> 
> But I'm having deja vu with Comcast, as things are not set up right, and need advice before I take several hours off work to wait for bozo the clown to come out to my house and pretend to know what he or she's doing.
> 
> 
> An hour after having them set up the box, I checked the interactive status and the ip address was all zeros, and the state was "unconfig." I called again and they reset the box, but after a couple hours same story (although now I don't get an error with VOD, just a stand by message).
> 
> 
> What are the magic words I need for the CSR to avoid having a service call? The last time I had my DVR swapped was a long painful series of events (waiting in line at the service center, having two house calls, being double charged, etc). It involved a blank ip address, and somebody that the guy called while he was at the house did something to fix the problem, but it seems like I should be able to do the same without a house call.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> [sorry for the double post, but I need advice asap]


----------



## HDHTPC

Whats up with 704 / KRON? It seems they are showing mostly upconverts of their SD channel these days. Also I think they are doing 720p not 1080i.


----------



## HDHTPC

Anyone else getting picture breakups periodically on some chans like UHD? Maybe my S3 TiVo is the problem, or could it be Comcast?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDHTPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats up with 704 / KRON? It seems they are showing mostly upconverts of their SD channel these days. Also I think they are doing 720p not 1080i.



my network tv, which is their network affiliation, has dropped their telenoleva format and now is going half reality, half scripted, and some movies. This obviously makes them not 100% HD now. MNTV is garbage, always was, always is and always will be. and KRON unfortunately is being taken down with it.


just my opinion.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my network tv, which is their network affiliation, has dropped their telenoleva format and now is going half reality, half scripted, and some movies. This obviously makes them not 100% HD now. MNTV is garbage, always was, always is and always will be. and KRON unfortunately is being taken down with it.
> 
> 
> just my opinion.



Totally agree but KRON is doing it to themselves. They were recently bought out and since that time management has made major cuts in their operations and their staff and have curtailed their HD programing and now simulcasts their SD programing on their digital channel. Their programing consists of traffic, weather and Rob Black. They now have become a total waste of bandwidth and I really see no future for them as they exist now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally agree but KRON is doing it to themselves. They were recently bought out and since that time management has made major cuts in their operations and their staff and have curtailed their HD programing and now simulcasts their SD programing on their digital channel. Their programing consists of traffic, weather and Rob Black. They now have become a total waste of bandwidth and I really see no future for them as they exist now.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



KRON's downhill slide started when NBC refused to pay the price they wanted to become a NBC/Uni O&O, NBC bought Granite's KNTV instead, and the rest is history. At one time KRON was valued at around 800 million plus, I doubt it's worth 60% of that now.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hi-deaf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you able to get a picture with the DVI connection on your 6200 non_DVR box. For the past four months all I have been getting is snow/picture/snow using DVI. I am forced to use the component video to watch HD and SD TV.



Yes. It used to be hooked up DVI-DVI to my big-screen RPTV but now it's in the bedroom hooked up to a 23" LCD with a DVI-HDMI cable. Both work well.


I would try a new/different cable. If that doesn't work, exchange the box.


Though honestly, there isn't much difference between DVI/HDMI and component (other than the thinner cable, maybe important if you have your flat-panel hanging on the wall...)


----------



## Keenan

Anyone know what KPIX is doing regarding the NCAA tournament starting tomorrow? Are they going to run the same game on both analog and digital? Didn't they have different games at times last year?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what KPIX is doing regarding the NCAA tournament starting tomorrow? Are they going to run the same game on both analog and digital? Didn't they have different games at times last year?



Jim,

What's really important is next month the real sports start BASEBALL









I can't wait to see the Giants and the A's playing again.

I actually watched the exhibition game last night on ARGH !!! ANALOG, that's how bad I miss the game










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> What's really important is next month the real sports start BASEBALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the Giants and the A's playing again.
> 
> I actually watched the exhibition game last night on ARGH !!! ANALOG, that's how bad I miss the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, it will be nice to FINALLY see my local teams in HD!!


RE: NCAA, apparently this year CBS is insisting that both the analog and digital channels carry the same game. I guess they've got some subscription content to protect at CBS.com.


----------



## Keenan

In case anyone wasn't aware, regarding baseball, MLBEI is an exclusive on DirecTV now, no more MLBEI on Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be nice to FINALLY see my local teams in HD!!
> 
> 
> RE: NCAA, apparently this year CBS is insisting that both the analog and digital channels carry the same game. I guess they've got some subscription content to protect at CBS.com.



I tried watching that b-ball thing but I just couldn't get into it, just get the ball and slam it into the hoop







, not my cup of tea. Now, womens b-ball is great to watch. They actually pass, dribble and shoot the ball ( to short to slam ) and are much nicer to look at










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried watching that b-ball thing but I just couldn't get into it, just get the ball and slam it into the hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not my cup of tea. Now, womens b-ball is great to watch. They actually pass, dribble and shoot the ball ( to short to slam ) and are much nicer to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The college game is much, much better than the pros. They actually play a "team" game and they can be incredibly exciting to watch. I only watch the NCAA tourney and the playoffs with the pros, the regular season stuff just doesn't grab me.



Note on NCAA starting tomorrow, according the the master thread, if the game being carried by KPIX is not being done in HD, the SD version will be upconverted for broadcast on the HD channel...which kinda sucks...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The college game is much, much better than the pros. They actually play a "team" game and they can be incredibly exciting to watch. I only watch the NCAA tourney and the playoffs with the pros, the regular season stuff just doesn't grab me.
> 
> 
> 
> Note on NCAA starting tomorrow, according the the master thread, if the game being carried by KPIX is not being done in HD, the SD version will be upconverted for broadcast on the HD channel...which kinda sucks...



To be honest, I actually watch UCLA, USC and Stanford's games but only in HD, it's the pro games that I can't stand to watch.

I agree on the KPIX upconverting the game, that just blows. They had better not do that to any baseball games this year. But then again they don't do the Giants or the A's so if they do upconvert it won't hurt not to watch it. I've just become to jaded watching stuff in HD I guess










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be honest, I actually watch UCLA, USC and Stanford's games but only in HD, it's the pro games that I can't stand to watch.
> 
> I agree on the KPIX upconverting the game, that just blows. They had better not do that to any baseball games this year. But then again they don't do the Giants or the A's so if they do upconvert it won't hurt not to watch it. I've just become to jaded watching stuff in HD I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The upconverting thing really only applies to the NCAA games and hopefully we'll get HD feeds for all the games KPIX carries.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The upconverting thing really only applies to the NCAA games and hopefully we'll get HD feeds for all the games KPIX carries.



For the most part KPIX does a good job with their HD programs. My only real beef with them is once in a while the picture freezes, stutters and then goes on and this happens on OTA also so it's the station and not Comcast. KGO on the other hand is a real pain to watch, it's constantly going in an out of focus and makes it irritating to watch. I really wish they'd fix that problem but they seem to ignore the problem.

KNTV and KTVU are getting better all the time and for HD news KTVU still does it best and if KTVU does the Giants games the way they have recently ( since they upgraded their facility ) it'll be great watching the Giants in HD again. FSN-HD is of course good but needs to add more games in HD, of course










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

The same game all channels thing for this tourney has nothing to do with KPIX, it's CBS corporate that's demanding it, I have no complaints with KPIX, they are still the ultimate in PQ for the bay area IMO.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The same game all channels thing for this tourney has nothing to do with KPIX, it's CBS corporate that's demanding it, I have no complaints with KPIX, they are still the ultimate in PQ for the bay area IMO.



I believe CBS is showing every game online for free as well. Blackout rules do apply (I'm guessing you have to register with a zip code).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe CBS is showing every game online for free as well. Blackout rules do apply (I'm guessing you have to register with a zip code).



That's what I gather, along with ads no doubt, but BB just isn't compelling enough to me to bother watching on a little 3"x3" window on a computer.


----------



## Keenan

Well, 3 of 4 in HD on the first day is not too bad.


9 AM -- Stanford v. Louisville (9:40 AM Tip-off)

11:40 AM (Approx.) -- Washington State v. Oral Roberts (in HD)

4 PM -- UCLA v. Weber State (in HD) (4:25 PM Tip-Off)

6:40 PM -- Indiana v. Gonzaga (in HD) (6:40 PM Tip-Off)


----------



## calbear289




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BB just isn't compelling enough to me to bother watching on a little 3"x3" window on a computer.



If only my network connection at work was faster...I'd be sitting here watching on a 3" X 3" screen right now.


Last year I watched some of the games on my computer and the picture quality was surprisingly good. Even when I maximized the window.


----------



## karlw2000

I haven't seen anything about the channel change of ABC-HD and KQED-HD. One of my TV's favorites lost ABC and KQED. After a rescan, I was able to get ABC in 7 (SD analog), 7.1 (HD digital), and 7.2 (SD digital). KQED is 9 (SD analog) and 9.1 (HD digital).


Strangely, my other QAM TV's keep the old channels like 117.1 for ABC-HD, but after rescanning and fiddling around, it eventually did change to 7.1 as well.


----------



## ptysell

I really dont want to spend an hour trying to get an answer out of Comcast and their website is not very helpful.


I have the full Comcast Digital Cable package (everything you could ever want and more). I recently bought a new TV for the bed room. I was using RF cable to get basic cable in my bedroom. In my HT I have the same RF cable running to a cable box with HD and whatnot.


How much does Comcast charge for an additional cable box for HDTV? Is it just the box lease cost each month or does the monthly bill increase?


Thanks.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it just the box lease cost each month or does the monthly bill increase?



I don't see the difference between the two. Should be about $7 for the additional outlet + $5 for the HD set top box.


----------



## jgaffney

C3, Raghu1111, Fender4645:


Thanks for the input, guys. I'm happy to say that I've had the broadband up for nearly a month, and I haven't noticed any change in the HD service. And, the broadband is light years better than the DSL I had before.


----------



## walk

That's correct. It's $11.95 for an additional HD box (non-DVR, 6200).

($6.95 add'l outlet + $5 HD fee)


6200 has DVI (not HDMI) by the way, so make sure you have the correct cable(s).


----------



## mattack

On Tivocommunity.com, someone posted about a free HBO weekend starting today.. free HBO and Cinemax and such.


Anyway, can I, without cablecards, tune into these free weekends on my Tivo S3? i.e. what QAM channel is HBO and the other stations?


Though I suppose they could just be blasting out "enable HBO, etc..." at the beginning of the free weekend, then at the end, disabling all of those not actually subscribed??


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FourDoor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I am only interested in the basic local HD networks, what is the lowest cost cable package must I add to my package so I can get FOX, CBX, and NBC in HD via my QAM tuner? Do I need the digital package or can I get away with just the basic?



Have you tried simply plugging the cable into the TV and seeing what you get now?


You might already be getting the 'basic' package. (or maybe one step below basic, e.g. "lifeline").


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Tivocommunity.com, someone posted about a free HBO weekend starting today.. free HBO and Cinemax and such.
> 
> 
> Anyway, can I, without cablecards, tune into these free weekends on my Tivo S3? i.e. what QAM channel is HBO and the other stations?
> 
> 
> Though I suppose they could just be blasting out "enable HBO, etc..." at the beginning of the free weekend, then at the end, disabling all of those not actually subscribed??



No Cinemax in our area.


Actual RF channel varies from head-end to head-end.


You can try these for starters, but your area might have a totally different mapping.


86.x

87.x

93.x

108.x

115.x (HD)


----------



## camakaze

Can anyone confirm the free HBO weekend in the Bay Area? I'm not home but want to set up my tivo if it is free.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the free HBO weekend in the Bay Area? I'm not home but want to set up my tivo if it is free.



It is here in Milpitas, since last night.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Tivocommunity.com, someone posted about a free HBO weekend starting today.. free HBO and Cinemax and such.
> 
> 
> Anyway, can I, without cablecards, tune into these free weekends on my Tivo S3? i.e. what QAM channel is HBO and the other stations?
> 
> 
> Though I suppose they could just be blasting out "enable HBO, etc..." at the beginning of the free weekend, then at the end, disabling all of those not actually subscribed??



As sfhub notes, you may have different mappings in your area, but as I think Sunnyvale is a 550 system, you might try 76.1 as that's where it's showing up in Santa Rosa on my HDHomeRun. With the CC-equipped S3 I just added HBO-HD to the favorite list and it shows up.


A couple of the SD HBO channels are showing up too, 99.1 and 99.2 although I didn't bother to check which ones they are. (HBO-Family and HBO-Signature)


I'm not seeing any Cinemax in the clear. HBOP, HBO2P, HBO-Family, HBO-Signature and HBO-HD are the only ones I'm seeing.


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the free HBO weekend in the Bay Area? I'm not home but want to set up my tivo if it is free.



Yup number 730 comes in HDHBO and i'm watching Transporters. Im in the Dublin area.


----------



## walk

Looks like HBO-HD has Return of the Jedi on Sat. night.


----------



## Ace of Space

I'm in south San Jose and I'm seeing channels 700 and 701 in my onscreen guide. No programing yet, just the "channel should be available shortly" message. Does anyone know what those channels are going to be?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in south San Jose and I'm seeing channels 700 and 701 in my onscreen guide. No programing yet, just the "channel should be available shortly" message. Does anyone know what those channels are going to be?



i see it too, but i bet its ondemandHD menu or something.


----------



## walk

Yeah,


700 is "HD on demand"

701 is "HD movies on demand" or so


Both simply take you directly to the "HD" section of On demand. Whooptydoo!


----------



## mattack

OK, here's some actual info after asking a million questions... Comcast in Sunnyvale..


77-9 is the History Channel

77-2 is HBOSIGP

77-1 is HB2P

73-3 is some weird preview channel for upcoming movies that shows TWO small images, one in the upper right and one in the lower left.. The're both the same video..


73-1 is HBOP

I thought there was one more channel I saw flipping through the first time, but I got impatient and didn't take notes the first time.. (it takes a while flipping through the music channels and such, plus some just show a black screen and I have to wait a bit to see if it'll lock onto anything).


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 700 is "HD on demand"
> 
> 701 is "HD movies on demand" or so
> 
> 
> Both simply take you directly to the "HD" section of On demand. Whooptydoo!



Actually, I like that idea. If all you are interested in is HD on demand items it gets you there faster.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 700 is "HD on demand"
> 
> 701 is "HD movies on demand" or so
> 
> 
> Both simply take you directly to the "HD" section of On demand. Whooptydoo!



I have also noticed that there is:


740 is "HD Music ON DEMAND"

799 is "Free Movies ON DEMAND"


----------



## walk

Yeah, and 800 is porn On demand, and there's about 20 more "shortcuts" to various parts of On demand...


FWIW recorded _Return of the Jedi_ last night and oh looky, 5c isn't set. So that's 1 down, 2 to go. =)


----------



## Mikef5

*Important message for Comcast customers in the Bay Area.*


It seems the constant ads from Dish and Directv about them having more HD than the cable

companys has finally prompted Comcast to do something about it and to take that advantage

away from the Sat companys. The problem is what HD channels to add and when to actually add

them to the lineup. To help with that problem, I've been allowed to do an informal survey

of the Bay Area on what they would like to have added to the HD offered here. I have been

assured that this survey will be seriously considered by Comcast and will be used as the

starting point in adding more HD channels very soon. What this means to you is, you now

have the opportunity to voice your opinion on which HD channels you want added to the

lineup. It also means that if you don't vote for your channels you have no reason to *****

and moan about not getting new channels, NOW IS YOUR CHANCE !!!


What I need from the group, and I do mean all of you even the non posters, is to tell me

what 3 new HD channels ( that are not now offered in the Bay Area ) that you would like to

see added to the lineup for the Bay Area. Also, the priority of those channels, which one

is first, second and third in importance to you. The more people that respond to this

survey the better it will reflect what the Bay Area really wants. I will take these results

and give them to Comcast to show them what is most important to the customers of the Bay

Area. I can also assure you that Comcast will take this survey seriously. Comcast does read

this forum and acts on your concerns whenever possible.


Vote now, the sooner I can get the results to Comcast the sooner the channels can get

added. Vote for those channels that are not already offered in the Bay Area. In areas that

are not upgraded yet, like I'm in, those channels ( like TNT-HD and Universal HD ) will be

added when the upgrades are finished so don't vote for them but just the ones that are not

now in the Bay Area. I should also mention that HDNET is not a good candidate for the near

future, if ever. I know alot of people would like to see it added and Comcast is aware of

that but the chances are not good that it will ever be added.


That being said, I'll even start it out.


Number 1 CW-HD

Number 2 National Geographic's HD

Number 3 The History Channel HD


Just as a side note, I believe Disney has added a HD channel just recently so that could be

a choice for some of you. Also, I think A&E and HGTV have HD channels that are available.

You have the opportunity to actually determine the next HD channels for the Bay Area so do

it now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

I second Mike's votes:


Number 1 CW-HD

Number 2 National Geographic's HD

Number 3 The History Channel HD


Although, if any of KBWB, KICU, or KCSM had any actual HD programming, they would've been my numbers 2 and 3, since I expect that Nat. Geo. and Hist. will be encrypted and inaccessible to my basic cable subscription.


----------



## millerwill

1. History HD

2. Nat Geo HD

3. CW HD


----------



## karlw2000

1. History HD

2. Nat Geo HD

3. CW HD


----------



## mazman49

1. Food Network HD

2. HGTV HD

3. HDNet


----------



## walk

All of them.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I should also mention that HDNET is not a good candidate for the near future, if ever.
> 
> ...



What is the problem with HDNET? It's on the top of my list, others currently available are of no interest.

1. HDNET

2. HDNet Movies


----------



## zooey91

1. FX HD (if there isn't such a thing, there should be!)

2. CW HD

3. HDNet


----------



## Jerry Gardner

1. History HD

2. Nat Geo HD

3. CW HD


----------



## NorCal

1. CW HD

2. FX HD (??)

3. A&E HD


And if I wasted a pick with FX HD....then HGTV HD


----------



## GBruno

1. HGTV HD

2. Food Network HD

3. National Geo HD


(ok technically I am in Santa Cruz area/thread but I want to vote too!).


----------



## bobby94928

1. Food network HD

2. A&E HD

3. CW HD


----------



## Philip Klein

Mike5f-


Can someone giveus a listing of the HD channels out there that might be added as options?


- Phil


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> 
> 700 is "HD on demand"
> 
> 701 is "HD movies on demand" or so
> 
> 
> Both simply take you directly to the "HD" section of On demand. Whooptydoo!



I got 'em too, along with the music HD channel.

I guess this is so Comcast can say that they offer more HD "channels"???


----------



## fender4645

1. Food Network

2. NGC

3. HDNET


----------



## mds54

1) Nat Geo HD

2) CW HD

3) A&E HD


(I would also like to see HDNET if it ever becomes possible)



Thanks Mike5f!


----------



## rsra13

I want a list too before I vote.


are the Voom channels an option?


----------



## Exponent

Here are my pics (for the current slums of Sunnyvale):


1. Universal HD (to get Battlestar Galactica in HD)

2. Rave HD (for HD 5.1 concerts)

3. National Geographic HD


Oh, yeah - I'd like them non-encrypted, too - so I can use my existing Mac-based home-theater computer system to watch, edit, and archive off to DVD as I see fit.


All I want to do is the same exact things we did in the analog-TV era - and that the Supreme Court SAID we could do! Flags & encryption be damned....


----------



## That Don Guy

1. Food Network

2. If there is a cap on how many new HD channels will be added, skip one for now and add CNN HD when it becomes available later this year

3. History Channel

(If it's "three now and we can add CNN later", 2 is History Channel and 3 is A&E)


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip Klein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike5f-
> 
> 
> Can someone giveus a listing of the HD channels out there that might be added as options?
> 
> 
> - Phil



Check the 4th post in the following thread to see what Comcast has added in other systems.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=419472 

HDTV Channel Lineups on DBS, Cable, FiOS, 4DTV! - AVS Forum


The below is the chart from the above link.

Code:


Code:


[size=1]Network   Dish   Direct                      Cable                       Cable  Verizon
Channel  Network   TV   Comcast   COX   TWC  Vision   Charter  Mediacom   One    FIOS   Brighthouse
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESPN-HD     X      X       X       X     X     X         X         X       X       X         X
ESPN2-HD    X      X       X       X                               X               X
DiscoveryHD X      X       X       X     X               X         X               X         X
UniversalHD X      X       X       X     X     X         X         X               X         X
TNT-HD      X      X       X       X     X     X         X                 X       X         X
NatGeo-HD   X              X                                                       X         
A&E-HD      X              X       X     X
HDNet       X      X                     X               X         X               X         X
HDNetMovies X      X                     X               X         X               X         X
INHD                       X       X     X     X                   X                         X
MTV-HD                     X       X     X                                         X
FoodNet-HD  X
HGTV-HD     X
WealthTV                                                                           X
NFL-HD      X      X       X       X                                               X
NFL:ST-HD          X
Versus-HD          X       X       X                                                         X
Golf-HD                    X
OutDoor2-HD
-
Rush-HD     X
Rave-HD     X
HD-News     X
Ultra-HD    X
Equator-HD  X
Gallery-HD  X
Monsters-HD X
Animania-HD X
FilmFest-HD X
KungFu-HD   X
WldSport-HD X
WldCinma-HD X
Family-HD   X
Treasure-HD X
GamePlay-HD X
-
Premium Movie Channels *
-
HBO-HD      X      X       X       X       X     X         X         X       X       X         X
SHO-HD      X      X       X       X       X     X         X         X       X       X         X
CMax-HD                    X       X       X     X         X                         X
StrZ-HD     X              X       X       X     X         X         X               X
TMC-HD                                           X                   X       X       X
-
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Exponent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here are my pics (for the current slums of Sunnyvale):
> 
> 
> 1. Universal HD (to get Battlestar Galactica in HD)
> 
> 2. Rave HD (for HD 5.1 concerts)
> 
> 3. National Geographic HD
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah - I'd like them non-encrypted, too - so I can use my existing Mac-based home-theater computer system to watch, edit, and archive off to DVD as I see fit.
> 
> 
> All I want to do is the same exact things we did in the analog-TV era - and that the Supreme Court SAID we could do! Flags & encryption be damned....



Rave-HD is a non-starter as the Voom channels are sold in a package, I would not expect to see any Voom channels on cable for some time to come, at least until there is considerably more bandwidth available.


Also, as Mikef5 notes, requests for HDNet will probably fall on deaf hears, at least for the time being, so there's no point in requesting now.


Additionally, I believe Universal-HD is already on some Comcast bay area systems so that is a wasted vote as vote.


Not to pick on you Exponent, but your post is an example of wasting 2 of your 3 picks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want a list too before I vote.
> 
> 
> are the Voom channels an option?



As of right now the Voom channels are only on the Dish network but could be added in the future, that has a better chance than HDNET does. This survey is for what's available right now for all providers and not exclusive channels that are only available to a few. If Mark Cuban and Brian Roberts could get over their differences then HDNET could be added down the road but not in the foreseeable future so I wouldn't vote for that right now and thanks Keenan for the list of channels










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Since I'm in an non-upgraded area, for now, I'm not sure of the full line up available for the Bay Area. I had heard that the Food Network Channel HD was already added to the Bay Area line up, is this true or not ?? Does anyone in a fully upgraded area have a complete up-to-date list of channels ( for the Bay Area ) they'd like to share with the group ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of right now the Voom channels are only on the Dish network but could be added in the future, that has a better chance than HDNET does. This survey is for what's available right now for all providers and not exclusive channels that are only available to a few. If Mark Cuban and Brian Roberts could get over their differences then HDNET could be added down the road but not in the foreseeable future so I wouldn't vote for that right now and thanks Keenan for the list of channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The way I see that chart, the only ones Comcast doesn't have here are NatGeo and A&E. Aren't Versus and Golf the same channel, and aren't they already on some bay area systems?


----------



## leftjab

I'd most want the HDNet channels. Of the most likely HD candidates for addition, the History Channel, CW & Nat Geographic in that order.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Additionally, I believe Universal-HD is already on some Comcast bay area systems so that is a wasted vote as vote.



Confirmed. I currently have it in South San Jose (860Mhz system)


----------



## jwebb1970

I'm in Comcast's Fresno market, but have friends/family in the bay area. I vote for them and myself with:


Nat Geo.HD

A&E HD

History Channel HD


A lot of the docs on those channels just scream to be in HD. Some Nat Geo HD stuff is available OnDemand, so I'd imagine the actual channel is not far off.


Guessing you will all have Universal HD soon (we've had it in the Fresno market for several months, plus temporarily during the last NBC Olympics and US Open coverage). CWHD is available here as well (via the Fresno CW affiliate's HD signal) as is Versus/GolfHD.


HDNet and Voom stuff? Keep dreamin'. I actually used to be a VOOM subscriber before they folded and RAVE HD (and pretty much all VOOM-exclusive programming) was the equivalent of MHD, same stuff every day.


----------



## zalusky

Food Hd

Hgtv Hd

NGC Hd


I really want SCIFI HD but I dont they broadcast yet.


----------



## Derek87

1. FoodHD

2. CW-HD

3. either Natl Geo or HGTV


nevertheless, i DON"T want HD-lite. i'd rather have no channels added if they are going to sacrifice quality of the existing channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. FoodHD
> 
> 2. CW-HD
> 
> 3. either Natl Geo or HGTV
> 
> 
> nevertheless, i DON"T want HD-lite. i'd rather have no channels added if they are going to sacrifice quality of the existing channels.



I think the HD-lite concern is a very big issue but I don't think Comcast is going to do that if at all possible. The reason I think this is, my area and about 7 other areas are going to be upgraded to 1 GHz systems and after they are done the rest of the areas will be upgraded to that level. If they were going to do HD-lite then why upgrade all the areas to 1 GHz and not just compress the heck out of the HD signal ?? Eventually they will have to find a good compression technique because with more and more HD being added to the line ups they'll eventually run out of usable bandwidth. So I think for the time being you will not see HD-lite on Comcast, besides it could be a big selling point for Comcast by not doing HD-lite like the Sat companies do but giving the customer the best picture available







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Philip Klein

1. A&E HD

2. CW-HD

3. History Channel HD


- Phil


----------



## Mikef5

Boy, I can't believe no votes for Disney HD. I would've thought there would be a lot of people wanting more family type programing that Disney is known for but now in HD. If I had a 4th choice I would've voted for that, but then again I'm just a kid at heart










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

I didn't know there was an A&E HD. If so, I would favor it and History HD, and then Nat Geo.


I'm dense; what is CW HD?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know there was an A&E HD. If so, I would favor it and History HD, and then Nat Geo.
> 
> 
> I'm dense; what is CW HD?



The CW, KBCW, the old KBHK ch-44, now it's UPN and Warner combined into one network, Veronica Mars, Supernatural, Everybody Loves Chris, etc. It's a local channel, and as far as I know, it's the only local that does HD that Comcast doesn't carry. This channel should really be an automatic add IMO. They also have some NFL games when the local teams are on ESPN-national.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the HD-lite concern is a very big issue but I don't think Comcast is going to do that if at all possible.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I sure hope not, that's one of the reasons that puts Comcast at the top of the heap, even with far less "HD" channels than other providers, the HD we do get, is real HD.


The shame of it is, that HD gets somewhat mangled by using that wretched Motorola STB.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip Klein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. A&E HD
> 
> 2. CW-HD
> 
> 3. History Channel HD
> 
> 
> - Phil



A&E HD exists, but I heard it hardly has any HD, basically 99%+ of stretched SD.


----------



## Lennyo

Our Comcast service (Antioch, CA) was upgraded about 3 weeks ago (new SD and HD channels with On demand). The new channel lineup card says that channel 724 is ESPN2 HD yet it does not appear to be high def. Anyone else notice this? ESPN (chan. 723) is indeed high def.


----------



## pappy97

My three votes, regardless of the suggestion of the vote recorder for not to vote for HDNET:


1. HDNet

2. HDNet Movies

3. TMC - HD


----------



## bannor11

1. National Geographic HD

2. HGTV HD

3. Food HD


----------



## D-Real

My votes


1. Food HD

2. Disney Channel HD

3. All HBO channels (if available)


----------



## prickle

1 National Geographic HD

2 HGTV HD

2.5 Disney HD

3. Food HD


----------



## sfhub

1) CW-HD

2) FoodNet-HD

3) NatGeo-HD


and please no SDV or else CableCARD TVs and TiVo S3 will not be able to use these channels.


----------



## jharkin

My votes:


1. CW HD

2. NatGeo HD

3. TMC-HD


----------



## raghu1111

1. Food Network HD

2. National Geo HD

3. HGTV HD

4. CW-HD


----------



## raghu1111

We should create a poll with three choices per person.


----------



## tjguinn

Here is a list of the channels that AT&T Uverse is promoting in the Danville area.


Fox

CBS

NBC

ABC

Discovery TV

TNT

Universal

HD Net

HD Net Movies

Wealth TV

A&E

HGTV

Food Network

National Geographic

MHD

ESPN

ESPN2

NFL Network

HBO HD East

HBO HD West

Cinemax HD East

Cinemax HD West

Showtime HD East

Showtime HD West

TMC HD

Starz HD East

Starz HD West


They currently do not offer PBS or FSNBA


My votes are:


National Geographic

HBO HD East

A&E


----------



## mds54

Regarding our channel choices......

On Comcast, the *HD NFL Network* seems to be seasonal only, as it disappeared

after the season ended. Yet it's SD channel is going full strength, with some

programming having HD descriptors on it (game of the week & Superbowl/playoff replays).

Why are we missing that?

Is AT&T showing this as a dedicated full-time HD channel?

If so, this would be one of my votes....


----------



## nikeykid

its great to have a poster here with the inside contact as mike does.


1. foodHD

2. espnnewsHD (when launches)

3. TBSHD (when launches)


HDnet is on top of my list assuming comcast plays nice with cuban anytime soon.


----------



## theman23

1. National Geographic's HD

2. The History Channel HD

3. CW-HD


----------



## cgould

1. History HD

2. Natl Geo HD

3. CW HD (for StarTrek:TOS 2.0 and Smallville, basically)


2nd the request for no SDV or else my tivo S3 won't get anything.


----------



## mikeaymar

What a bunch of crap!!!

Comcast will remain FAR behind the satellite guys in terms of HD programming, whether they add 3 new channels or a lot more.

And I am in the Los Gatos ghetto, where the current system can't add even one new HD channel. I am waiting to see what the 18 month upgrade actually accomplishes (maybe), and if Comcast fails to deliver again, I am gone to satellite.

Why are all you guys even bothering to 'vote' for your three most desireable channels, when that is but a drop in the bucket???

Add to the equation the fact that the Motorola DVR is a piece of junk, and Comcast has so far to go to get competitive it is pathetic!

And, once again, everyone is tripping over themselves to vote for their three next HD channels.

Think about it folks. Hype on three more HD channels. Hype on a Tivo sourced DVR. Hype but no substance.

Sorry, but I am obviously fed up. My wife and daughter (who doesn't even live with us) hassle me daily on the DVR problems, and I am so tired of getting mailers, emails, and TV commercials touting stuff I can't get here in Los Gatos.

Mike


----------



## MikeSM

1) Hist-hd

2) A&e Hd

3) Hgtv Hd


----------



## dezicartel

Hey I didnt know where to post this, but thought I would share....currently comcast is offering a south bay promotion.....Digital Silver expanded package...with 1 premium channel...and a dvr box....for 64.99....for a year!!!!


its a great deal, you guys should call up for it, if currently on classic or plus....or even silver!


-kj


----------



## Untech

1. The History Channel HD (is it up yet?)

2. National Geographic Channel HD

3. A&E HD


----------



## pgran

Sorry, am sure this is a repeat post but the search function wouldn't take me to the post which contained my search hit.


I am having MEGA issues with recorded HD material via Comcast. The last few shows I've recorded using the Comcast supplied DVR have been almost unwatchable with outages/freezing of audio and video. Does anyone know what's going on? I notice it in particular on CBS-HD and FOX-HD. HBO-HD does not seem to have the problem.


Thanks!


----------



## jasonander

1. CW HD

2. National Geographic HD

3. SciFi HD (whenever that launches)


And of course all the other HD channels like Universal HD, TNT HD, etc., that the Sunnyvale Comcast Ghetto is missing. And here's another request for no SDV. I want choice in my DVR platform.


----------



## gaderson

1a. KBCW-HD
*1b. TiVo software*

2. HD.net

3. HD.net Movies


I'd go to satellite if I could get a signal over all the trees. Next upgrade would be for a S3 TiVo so my watching experience is tolerable.


----------



## mjhhmb

So I guess I haven't really been paying attention, but this month's Comcast bill comes to $168.45 (W/HSI & 2 crappy 6412s)!.! I honestly thought I had been billed my first installment on the MLB package, until I realized I don't even think I can get that any more. Any advice on how to get a better deal on the price?


Here's a breakdown:


Digital Silver: 31.95

Standard Cable: 52.50

DVR w/ HDTV: 11.95

DVR w/ HDTV AO: 11.95

Digital addl Outlet: 6.99

HSI 45.95


Just by going to the website I see that HSI is $42.95 after 6 month $33 promo. Can I get some of these other addl cable fees removed/reduced? Is there a HD package or something that works out better price wise?


Thanks in advance for any advice before I call them...


----------



## MANNAXMAN

1. HGTV HD

2. Nat. Geo. HD

3. ESPN2 HD


----------



## Jason

1. CW HD

2. National Geographic HD

3. SciFi HD (when it launches)


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I guess I haven't really been paying attention, but this month's Comcast bill comes to $168.45...
> 
> 
> HSI 45.95
> 
> 
> Is there a HD package or something that works out better price wise?....



I don't know if this is still offered, but we get a discount (one free month) on HSI by paying for 12 months in advance.


----------



## audit4u

1. SciFi-HD (when available)

2. CW-HD


----------



## old_man_chan

1. CW-HD


I wouldn't get to watch anything else since I don't want to pay for digital classic.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap!!!
> 
> Comcast will remain FAR behind the satellite guys in terms of HD programming, whether they add 3 new channels or a lot more.
> 
> And I am in the Los Gatos ghetto, where the current system can't add even one new HD channel. I am waiting to see what the 18 month upgrade actually accomplishes (maybe), and if Comcast fails to deliver again, I am gone to satellite.
> 
> Why are all you guys even bothering to 'vote' for your three most desireable channels, when that is but a drop in the bucket???
> 
> Add to the equation the fact that the Motorola DVR is a piece of junk, and Comcast has so far to go to get competitive it is pathetic!
> 
> And, once again, everyone is tripping over themselves to vote for their three next HD channels.
> 
> Think about it folks. Hype on three more HD channels. Hype on a Tivo sourced DVR. Hype but no substance.
> 
> Sorry, but I am obviously fed up. My wife and daughter (who doesn't even live with us) hassle me daily on the DVR problems, and I am so tired of getting mailers, emails, and TV commercials touting stuff I can't get here in Los Gatos.
> 
> Mike



The thing you seem to be missing is its NOT how many channels you get. Its getting the right channels. How many channels do people really watch.


I think down the road the technology is in favor of the cable companies.

SDV may be a pain now but once the HW gets in step with it (Including TIVO), you can get a whole lot more channels, shows, etc. In addition to IPTV.


Satellite will not be able to touch that. They can't do SDV to the entire country but you can to a neighborhood.


----------



## rsra13

my vote:

1.- food hd

2.- hgtv hd

3.- cw hd



And mjhhmb, I'm paying the same as you but for the Platinum package (all the premium channels), 2 dvrs, 1 regular digital box, HSI. I have several promotions applied.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mikeaymar
> 
> What a bunch of crap!!!
> 
> Comcast will remain FAR behind the satellite guys in terms of HD programming, whether they add 3 new channels or a lot more.
> 
> And I am in the Los Gatos ghetto, where the current system can't add even one new HD channel. I am waiting to see what the 18 month upgrade actually accomplishes (maybe), and if Comcast fails to deliver again, I am gone to satellite.
> 
> Why are all you guys even bothering to 'vote' for your three most desireable channels, when that is but a drop in the bucket???
> 
> Add to the equation the fact that the Motorola DVR is a piece of junk, and Comcast has so far to go to get competitive it is pathetic!
> 
> And, once again, everyone is tripping over themselves to vote for their three next HD channels.
> 
> Think about it folks. Hype on three more HD channels. Hype on a Tivo sourced DVR. Hype but no substance.
> 
> Sorry, but I am obviously fed up. My wife and daughter (who doesn't even live with us) hassle me daily on the DVR problems, and I am so tired of getting mailers, emails, and TV commercials touting stuff I can't get here in Los Gatos.
> 
> Mike





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The thing you seem to be missing is its NOT how many channels you get. Its getting the right channels. How many channels do people really watch.
> 
> 
> I think down the road the technology is in favor of the cable companies.
> 
> SDV may be a pain now but once the HW gets in step with it (Including TIVO), you can get a whole lot more channels, shows, etc. In addition to IPTV.
> 
> 
> Satellite will not be able to touch that. They can't do SDV to the entire country but you can to a neighborhood.



I think Mike has some valid concerns. I live in the same loop as he does, the SaraMilgatos area, and we do not get the same things that the rest of the Bay Areas do. We do not have VOD, we don't have digital phone, we have one HD movie channel and most of the new HD channels that have been added recently are not available in this area but we pay the same price that the rest of the Bay Area does but get less. Do you think that is fair ??? No. Do you think he should be concerned ?? Yes, but that disparity is going to change this year, I wish I could tell you when but I can't, I just don't know. Hopefully Comcast can enlighten us on how the upgrades are going and it's status. Should we wait for Switched Video, that is so far down the pike it's not funny. 3 areas back East are beta testing it, it will be years before that is implemented widely and probably only for certain channels, the more popular ones will be left alone. What is more likely to happen is for analog to go completely away thus freeing up a lot more bandwidth.


One thing to consider, I started the poll for the new channels that are going to be added. Why would I do that, since I live in an area that is bandwidth starved ?? *Because I know that my area and other areas are going to be upgraded and we will finally get what we are paying for.* I believe cable is the way to go for the foreseeable future, it's just that simple. It's hard to wait I know, ask Mr. J. how tired he is of me pestering him about these upgrades. Soon it will end










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## russwong

Since I have basic only,


1. CW-HD

2. (any other broadcast HD Channel)

3. National Geographic HD

4. Food TV HD


----------



## mjhhmb

RSRA13, how did you get the promos applied? Did you just call them? Did you have to threaten to leave?


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. CW HD
> 
> 2. National Geographic HD
> 
> 3. SciFi HD (whenever that launches)
> 
> 
> And of course all the other HD channels like Universal HD, TNT HD, etc., that the Sunnyvale Comcast Ghetto is missing. And here's another request for no SDV. I want choice in my DVR platform.



Ditto for me,

1. CW HD

2. National Geographic HD

3. SciFi HD (whenever that launches)


Durny1


----------



## Dbower

I'd like to vote, but one thing is missing in these choices:


Which of the possible channels will be true HD, without the TNT-ish stretch-o-matic?


IF IF IF these channels present the show in the highest possible resolution in their native aspect ratio then my choices:


1. CW

2. SciFi (whenever)

3. National Geographic or History channel (whenever)


Any word on if the Science channel would go HD? I'd put that as #3 if it's looming.


It is interesting to see people's choices here. While I like the food channel, is a high-def version of Rachael Ray really preferred over a good movie selection?


Also, I must say I REALLY like what INHD (and some UHD) has done. They present movies uncut and no interruptions. Almost like getting a premium channel at no extra cost - like the early days of cable tv. Wonder how long THAT will last?


-Dave


----------



## walk

Yeah UHD is by far my favorite HD channel.


INHD is good too, but it was better when they had 2 channels and showed more movies on the 2nd channel, instead of re-re-re-re-re-runs of their stupid original programming like "EXXXTREME SKATEBOARDZZ" or "that guy who drinks a lot"..


To the guy that wants to save money... you can save $3/mo. on HSI by buying your own cable modem. Otherwise, get a cheaper digital package, get a non-DVR HD box for the 2nd TV if you can live w/o it ... that's about it. I have HSI, Digital "Classic", 1 DVR and 1 HD box the total is about $138/mo...


----------



## Mikef5

My 2 cents on Food Network HD.


Giada De Laurentiis makes it worth it......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## servo

1. CW HD

2. SciFi Ch. HD

3. History Ch. HD


----------



## elitelight

1. HGTV

2. Food Network

3. Disney HD


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have HSI, Digital "Classic", 1 DVR and 1 HD box the total is about $138/mo...



Yowzer, $138 a month is still alot. Even if you took out the HSI and said it cost $50, that's still $88 bucks!


I spend about $32 a month, which I could lower by $7 if I returned one of the cable boxes. ($18 basic, $5 HD, $7 Additional outlet, $2 taxes)


I am grandfathered in for the ESPNHD, INHD, DiscoveryHD, FSNHD, etc...


But in order for me to get those other HD channels, that would be atleast $50 a month increase. I have my own DVR, so I can record all the unencrypted channels with out a problem.


So for $32 a month, to get the number of HD channels as I do, I'm quite happy.


Russ


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RSRA13, how did you get the promos applied? Did you just call them? Did you have to threaten to leave?




I had the Silver package. There was a promotion in Dishnetwork where you could have something like the Platinum package for less than $100 and I called and asked if they had something similar for the same price. The lady said sure, let me check and then she applied several reductions (HSI $19.99 for 12 months, -$10 for platinum, removed addl. outlet fee, etc.) Before that I have also called trying to downgrade and received some discounts. So this year, when all my discounts end I'll call again.


----------



## mds54

I used all the promos too when I switched from Dish to Comcast,

but that was over two years ago, and they have since expired.

I am now up to full price at $177/Mo. (Digital Platinum/HD DVR/HSI)


----------



## Brian Conrad

CW HD

BBC HD

A&E HD


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think Mike has some valid concerns. I live in the same loop as he does, the SaraMilgatos area, and we do not get the same things that the rest of the Bay Areas do. We do not have VOD, we don't have digital phone, we have one HD movie channel and most of the new HD channels that have been added recently are not available in this area but we pay the same price that the rest of the Bay Area does but get less. Do you think that is fair ??? No. Do you think he should be concerned ?? Yes, but that disparity is going to change this year, I wish I could tell you when but I can't, I just don't know. Hopefully Comcast can enlighten us on how the upgrades are going and it's status. Should we wait for Switched Video, that is so far down the pike it's not funny. 3 areas back East are beta testing it, it will be years before that is implemented widely and probably only for certain channels, the more popular ones will be left alone. What is more likely to happen is for analog to go completely away thus freeing up a lot more bandwidth.
> 
> 
> One thing to consider, I started the poll for the new channels that are going to be added. Why would I do that, since I live in an area that is bandwidth starved ?? *Because I know that my area and other areas are going to be upgraded and we will finally get what we are paying for.* I believe cable is the way to go for the foreseeable future, it's just that simple. It's hard to wait I know, ask Mr. J. how tired he is of me pestering him about these upgrades. Soon it will end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



First off I am in Cupertino and our system was rebuilt 6 or 7 years ago and I truly enjoy leaving the A.B behind. Second I truly feel for your old tech infrastructure.


That said my response was not really about what you or anybody has right now its really more about the longer term future. Adding ATT and Itunes et al to the mix, there is a lot more competition now which is great and will spure comcast to move faster. I also think that what ATT did with changing franchises to essentially statewide actually is a benefit to you and everybody else. Individual cities have less clout and comcast was essentially thumbing their nose about doing an upgrade. Now with that out of the way and competition they have much more incentive to do upgrades.


Longer term ATT and Comcast I believe have a leg up on D*, E* because of the ability to do SDV over regional networks and even IPTV with ATT. I suppose ATT could buy dish and then try to merge the technologies which is interesting but they cant regionalize the traffic meaning IPTV broadcasting over satellite makes no sense.


Spot beams help a little but its not at the neighborhood level.


----------



## JonesyG

1 - HDNet Movies


2 - A lot more HD content OnDemand, including Movies that are letterboxed instead of cropped to 16:9, and current TV show episodes, so I have a way to watch them when my DVR screws up the recording.


3 - Universal HD & TNT HD without having to subscribe to a bunch of other unnecessary garbage.


Cheers,

Jonesy


----------



## tindizzle

1. Food Network HD

2. National Geographic HD

3. CW HD


Please forward a BIG THANKYOU to comcast for not broadcasting HDlite!


----------



## PerkyNot

My Vote:


1. Natl Geo HD

2. A&E HD

3. CW HD

4. SciFi HD


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used all the promos too when I switched from Dish to Comcast,
> 
> but that was over two years ago, and they have since expired.
> 
> I am now up to full price at $177/Mo. (Digital Platinum/HD DVR/HSI)



Why did you leave Dish? I'm very satisfied with my Dish Network service. I get 34 HD channels, I have a DVR that works reliably and can record three programs simultaneous, and I only pay $67 a month. (I don't have HSI, whatever that is.)


I think all of you Comcast users are getting ripped off!


Larry

SF


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why did you leave Dish? I'm very satisfied with my Dish Network service. I get 34 HD channels, I have a DVR that works reliably and can record three programs simultaneous, and I only pay $67 a month. (I don't have HSI, whatever that is.)
> 
> 
> I think all of you Comcast users are getting ripped off!
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



HSI = High Speed Internet. So your still using dial up I feel for you.

Depending on your situation Dish may be right for you.

Especially since they partner with ATT in some markets.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why did you leave Dish? I'm very satisfied with my Dish Network service. I get 34 HD channels, I have a DVR that works reliably and can record three programs simultaneous, and I only pay $67 a month. (I don't have HSI, whatever that is.)



As already posted, HSI = high speed Internet (Broadband.....faster than DSL)


I left Dish because I was moving from one city to another, and Comcast was ready

to go at my new address. With Dish, I had outages and was relying on OTA at the time for my locals,

so I was happy to get a dedicated cable system which would also supply my Internet connection.


Yes, the Moto DVR is a P.O.S. and Comcast does seem expensive. But cost is not my main concern. My top priority is HD, and I feel that I have a competitive offering for what I want (including On Demand), with more HD coming, and [arguably] better PQ than the satcoms.


I am keeping tabs on all HD service providers, (especially AT&T/Dish here in the Bay Area), and will have no problem switching if Comcast loses the HD edge significantly.


----------



## Mikef5

*A personal message from Mr. Johnson to the members of the AVS Forums.*

I am posting this message as I received it with no editing ( OK, I removed his phone number and address







)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Just had a chance to review the responses so far...and I am blown away

by the level of participation...


I would like you to post a comment from me.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


MikeF5:


First and foremost, thank you for coming up with the idea of the survey.

I'd also like to thank everyone who is taking the time to share their

opinions.


We will use the "votes" as one more tool to help us make our decision on

what HD channels we will add next to the Comcast Bay Area lineup.

Certainly if we do not have a national carriage agreement with a

network, (for example Mark Cuban's HDNet) we will not be able to add it.


As you know, we conduct ongoing customer research to make sure our

channel lineup accurately reflects current viewership trends, meets our

contractual obligations, captures the diversity of the Bay Area and

includes the "must-carry channels" established by the federal

government.


So when will we see new HD channels added?


Since I will not disclose proprietary business plans our competitors

would love to get their hands on I'm simply unable to reveal exactly

when we will launch the next phase of additions. But I can promise you

that I'll send you the press release so it can be shared with the Forum

members at the same time the media will receive the information.


On the issue of "HDlite" I need to stress one key point that tends to

get lost in all of the noise. Comcast distributes the HD signals that

are provided to us by the networks exactly as we receive it. The

passion of the Forum members for "true HD" is shared by Comcast, since

it highlights our technological advantages.


Thanks again.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So your votes are being seen by Comcast as we speak and you have been heard. I would also like to thank everyone for their participation in this survey,

especially those from the non upgraded areas. You to will be seeing these channels with the rest of the Bay Area soon, it just will take some time but the upgrades are coming.


I hope the part about HDlite will help alleviate the concerns that some people have about whether or not Comcast will resort to using that ( like Directv ).

Again thanks for your help with this survey and now it's my job to pester Comcast on getting these added as soon as possible










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As already posted, HSI = high speed Internet
> 
> 
> I am keeping tabs on all HD service providers, (especially AT&T/Dish here in the Bay Area), and will have no problem switching if Comcast loses the HD edge significantly.



Too bad ATT U-Verse went with the cheap FTN solution. This means as far as I can tell they will not be able to offer multiple HD streams to a household. IE multiple HDTVs and DVRs. Thats a deal breaker for me. I dont see how they can fix it.


----------



## nikeykid

thanks mike and mr. J. we're eagerly waiting for the next rollout of HD channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *A personal message from Mr. Johnson to the members of the AVS Forums.*
> 
> 
> 
> On the issue of "HDlite" I need to stress one key point that tends to
> 
> get lost in all of the noise. Comcast distributes the HD signals that
> 
> are provided to us by the networks exactly as we receive it. The
> 
> passion of the Forum members for "true HD" is shared by Comcast, since
> 
> it highlights our technological advantages.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



This warms my heart, this is the primary reason why I've suffered through with Comcast on our crippled, low-channel count system, the channels we do have are the best quality available.


That statement should be posted in the main Comcast thread as well.


In fact, it's interesting to note that a rep from Comcast addresses the HD-Lite issue headon, whereas you talk to DirecTV reps and they do a dance around the whole subject....I'm impressed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad ATT U-Verse went with the cheap FTN solution. This means as far as I can tell they will not be able to offer multiple HD streams to a household. IE multiple HDTVs and DVRs. Thats a deal breaker for me. I dont see how they can fix it.



The only way they can effectively fix it is by doing FTTH. Twisted pair copper is physically limited on what it can pass, even if you use bonding. They have to use fiber all the way to the home and then I can see them being a major threat to cable. Verizon is the only one that seems to have realized that and have done that in their deployments but we're in AT&T country and they are more concerned with bottom line than it is about delivering a quality product to their customers. In the long run they will probably realize that but for here and now cable still is the way to go.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This warms my heart, this is the primary reason why I've suffered through with Comcast on our crippled, low-channel count system, the channels we do have are the best quality available.
> 
> 
> That statement should be posted in the main Comcast thread as well.
> 
> 
> In fact, it's interesting to note that a rep from Comcast addresses the HD-Lite issue headon, whereas you talk to DirecTV reps and they do a dance around the whole subject....I'm impressed.



Mr. J. is one of the major reasons that I've remained with Comcast. He has never lead me astray or made promises he couldn't keep. Keep it real and keep it honest is all I ask for and that's what he's given me so far. That's why, even though I live in the SaraMilgatos ghetto, I remain with cable and do these things like trying to get more HD channels added or trying to get all areas upgraded to the same levels. It's amazing what a little good public relations can do for a company. Especially for a company that is trying to undo all that bad feelings that TCI and AT&T left about cable companies.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As already posted, HSI = high speed Internet (Broadband.....faster than DSL)



Not to knock cable internet, but let's be accurate about what we tell people. HSI does not necessarily mean faster than DSL.


My DSL is 6 megs down 768 upload for $33 for dynamic or $60 for 8 static IP addresses and DSL has less latency then cable and let's not talk about what happens when your whole neighborhood is on HSI in your area. I've had this DSL connection for about 5 years.


Yes, it does require you to be close to a RT or CO, but even the $23 package for 3 megs down 512k up is a better deal then Comcast HSI.


If you can't get good DSL, cable internet is a great option, but I would still go DSL first for less cost then cable.


Russ


----------



## mds54

Thanks for the feedback. To be more precise about it, I do believe that HSI *is* faster than any DSL that is currently offered in my area, so I was speaking for my situation. Personally, I'm not concerned about the price difference between your $33 and my $45, because I am completely satisfied with over two years of top-speed HSI and no outages or problems, and that makes it worth it to me.


----------



## walk

Does DSL give you up to 30 megabits download on the first 15 megabytes of any file (ie "speed burst") ?











But the real dealbreaker for DSL is that you need to have a land line, and I don't, and don't want one.


The other thing that bothers me is that they will happily sell you 3 or 6 or hell 200 megabit service when they can not deliver on that speed - and then they don't ever test the line before they start sending out bills, so if you aren't savvy enough to run your own speed tests, they are basically stealing your money.... legally. At work when I first signed up for DSL (we can't get cable here) I ordered 1.5 mb service, I tested it and got about 1.1 which I thought was weak but the next step down is 700 or something so I lived with it. Fast forward a few years and they have silently "upgraded" all the 1.5mbt services to 3 mb, except that they neglected to tell me.... So I had to call and ask to be "downgraded" back to 1.5 (at a savings of over $20 a month!) All the while my speed never changed of course..


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mr. J. is one of the major reasons that I've remained with Comcast. He has never lead me astray or made promises he couldn't keep. Keep it real and keep it honest is all I ask for and that's what he's given me so far. That's why, even though I live in the SaraMilgatos ghetto, I remain with cable and do these things like trying to get more HD channels added or trying to get all areas upgraded to the same levels. It's amazing what a little good public relations can do for a company. Especially for a company that is trying to undo all that bad feelings that TCI and AT&T left about cable companies.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I agree completely. A. Johnson, in my opinion, has done the best he can in appeasing our group without committing career suicide. While we are a small group in comparison to all of the Bay Area Comcast subscribers, we are most likely the "power users" of the BA subscriber base. And if we talk about it this much in a forum, I'm sure Comcast realizes the influence we have over our friend's and co-workers. I know I'm personally responsible for at least 4 moves from Satellite and 10 upgrades to the DVR. I'm still waiting for my commission check...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does DSL give you up to 30 megabits download on the first 15 megabytes of any file (ie "speed burst") ?



That's actually one of the main reasons I've stuck with Comcast HSI. I swear my own home network becomes the bottleneck during that first 15 MB...


----------



## fender4645

Anyone check out the new version of the iGuide we're supposed to get sometime soon? http://www.comcast.com/newguide I like the new Comcast Central feature (let's you browse/watch 3 shows at a time)


----------



## ssmobin

thanks for posting that Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone check out the new version of the iGuide we're supposed to get sometime soon? http://www.comcast.com/newguide I like the new Comcast Central feature (let's you browse/watch 3 shows at a time)



Yes, about 9 months ago ...

Wonder when/if we will actually get this.


----------



## russwong

This is like playing the telephone game. Someone else is going to say its 100 megs down on the frist 50 megs... Anyways, the PowerBoost is up to 16 megs down on the first 10 megs, which is cool none the less, but you do need to take into consideration that most if not all content delivery systems are capped already well below even the 6 meg point, you have nothing to feed that 16 megs. Then add the latency and the shared network we're just talking about marketing spin, both on the DSL side and the cable side.


They both have pro's and con's, let's try not to get the facts wrong or clouded with marketing garbage.


What we need is FIOS or what they have in Japan. Fiber to the house!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does DSL give you up to 30 megabits download on the first 15 megabytes of any file (ie "speed burst") ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the real dealbreaker for DSL is that you need to have a land line, and I don't, and don't want one.
> 
> 
> The other thing that bothers me is that they will happily sell you 3 or 6 or hell 200 megabit service when they can not deliver on that speed - and then they don't ever test the line before they start sending out bills, so if you aren't savvy enough to run your own speed tests, they are basically stealing your money.... legally. At work when I first signed up for DSL (we can't get cable here) I ordered 1.5 mb service, I tested it and got about 1.1 which I thought was weak but the next step down is 700 or something so I lived with it. Fast forward a few years and they have silently "upgraded" all the 1.5mbt services to 3 mb, except that they neglected to tell me.... So I had to call and ask to be "downgraded" back to 1.5 (at a savings of over $20 a month!) All the while my speed never changed of course..


----------



## c3

For home ISP, speed is usually not an issue for me. I just switch between DSL and cable modem to get their promotional rates. Right now, I'm paying $15/month for 1.5Mb DSL, not counting the 3 free months cable switch offer. When the 1-year contract is over, I may switch again.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For home ISP, speed is usually not an issue for me. I just switch between DSL and cable modem to get their promotional rates. Right now, I'm paying $15/month for 1.5Mb DSL, not counting the 3 free months cable switch offer. When the 1-year contract is over, I may switch again.



I switched over to DSL almost 2 years ago after being one of the original @Home HSI users. The price was just too low to pass up despite having great service and speed from Comcast. Even at 1.5mb download, I rarely could tell the difference. After my 'introductory' year was up, I am now at 3.0mb speed for less than $20/month. Again, I can rarely tell the difference except when doing the larger downloads which isn't very often. I've had great performance from DSL and I doubt I will switch back unless Comcast drops the price to be more competitive.


BTW when I did switch to 3.0mb download, after about a month, my download speed was capped at 1.5mb even though my modem still said 3.0mb. I called up ATT and they promptly discovered 'their' problem and had me back to 3.0mb. I wonder how many others got 'accidentally' capped and don't know about it.


----------



## ptysell

Getting back on topic, I find it a joke that I pay for a service and then pay for an upgrade to HD per month and then Comcast wants to charge me for additional HD channels that are free with SAT like TNT-HD. It is a joke. I think they want like 3.50 per month. Comcast needs to get their collective heads out of their asses and stop increasing prices w/o increasing quality.


Why not give me my channels and THEN add new channels. It is a joke how they nickel and dime their customers.


I am seriously considering DISH.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Getting back on topic, I find it a joke that I pay for a service and then pay for an upgrade to HD per month and then Comcast wants to charge me for additional HD channels that are free with SAT like TNT-HD. It is a joke. I think they want like 3.50 per month. Comcast needs to get their collective heads out of their asses and stop increasing prices w/o increasing quality.
> 
> 
> Why not give me my channels and THEN add new channels. It is a joke how they nickel and dime their customers.
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering DISH.



?????? I think you have it backwards. Last I checked Dish/DirecTV both charge for HD packages. Comcast technically does not. The standard rule of thumb is if you pay for the SD channel then you get the HD channel (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this).


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?????? I think you have it backwards. Last I checked Dish/DirecTV both charge for HD packages. Comcast technically does not. The standard rule of thumb is if you pay for the SD channel then you get the HD channel (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this).



I don't think that's true. For expanded basic users, who get Discovery SD, TNT SD, ESPN SD, etc, they do not get the HD channels by adding the $5 for HD. They must upgrade to a digital package in order to get those other HD channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that's true. For expanded basic users, who get Discovery SD, TNT SD, ESPN SD, etc, they do not get the HD channels by adding the $5 for HD. They must upgrade to a digital package in order to get those other HD channels.



Gotcha. What's the $5/month charge again? Is that for non-digital subscribers who rent an HD box? Does it not matter if you have an HD box? It's been a while since I looked at my bill -- I subscribe to the Silver so I think HD is included (again, I could be wrong).


I went to the Dish site and planned out a package that's closest to Comcast's low-end digital tier. They both end up being about $60/month (Dish charges $20/month for HD). You get Dish cheaper (about $45/month) for the first 10 months and then it goes up. That's another HUGE benefit (at least in my eyes) with Comcast is that there's absolutely NO contract -- you can cancel at any time.


----------



## calbear289




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ?????? I think you have it backwards. Last I checked Dish/DirecTV both charge for HD packages. Comcast technically does not. The standard rule of thumb is if you pay for the SD channel then you get the HD channel (someone correct me if I'm wrong about this).



The TV in my bedroom has a QAM tuner and if I plug the cable into it I pick up the local HD channels, but I don't get ESPNHD, TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, etc. The only way to get those channels is to pay for digital cable and an extra $5 for an HD box. Since Comcast encrypts those channels and thus forces you to rent their box, they are charging you for HD service and it is NOT free. I can pick up the local HD channels with an antennae.


I end up paying $11.99 a month for second cable box to hook up to a TV that doesn't need a cable box to get HD channels


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbear289* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TV in my bedroom has a QAM tuner and if I plug the cable into it I pick up the local HD channels, but I don't get ESPNHD, TNTHD, DiscoveryHD, etc. The only way to get those channels is to pay for digital cable and an extra $5 for an HD box. Since Comcast encrypts those channels and thus forces you to rent their box, they are charging you for HD service and it is NOT free. I can pick up the local HD channels with an antennae.
> 
> 
> I end up paying $11.99 a month for second cable box to hook up to a TV that doesn't need a cable box to get HD channels



So maybe I don't understand your problem. You want to have access to premium channels that are encrypted but don't want to pay for a box to un-encrypt those premium channels so you can watch them on other tv's and you think you are being forced to do this ??? So what do you think will happen if you go with Dish or Directv ?? You have to have a box on every tv that you have and it doesn't do you any good if your tv has a qam tuner or not and you are definitely now forced to have that box. Effectively every channel on the Sat's require you have a box that you either buy or lease for every tv you want to view them on. What do you think Comcast or any cable company should do ?? How do you think they should control premium channels without the use of a box ?? Comcast at least has alot of their basic channels unencrypted, including local HD stations and PBS-HD, so you can view them on any tv with a qam tuner in it. Maybe I'm being a little harsh here but to want premium channels unencrypted is being unrealistic IMHO.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Specific_Context3224

I recorded 24 this week (Episode 14 of Season 6) and I noticed the bitrate was very low.. 10 - 11 mbps... is that what people noticed?


And maybe Lost seems to have gotten bigger this time, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HSI = High Speed Internet. So your still using dial up I feel for you.



Thanks for explaining HSI. Sometimes the abbreviation short cuts aren't obvious.


I haven't used dial up for years. I've got static DSL and still have a dedicated IP number from back when it was Pacbell. It's been very reliable for me. I have no complaints, so I have no reason to change, although Comcast's high speed is tempting.


Larry

SF


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that's true. For expanded basic users, who get Discovery SD, TNT SD, ESPN SD, etc, they do not get the HD channels by adding the $5 for HD. They must upgrade to a digital package in order to get those other HD channels.



That's not true. I have the very very basic analog service and I pay the extra $5 for the HD box. I get all the local HD channels and ESPN-HD, ESPS2-HD, DISCOVERY HD, INHD, and FOXS Sports (whenever it is on) HD. I also get all that VOD stuff as well.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonesyG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2 - A lot more HD content OnDemand, including Movies that are letterboxed instead of cropped to 16:9, and current TV show episodes, so I have a way to watch them when my DVR screws up the recording.



Yes, this would be nice. I did find that CBS HD now has Jericho, so I don't have to decide which one to record Wednesday at 8 (PSD), Bones, Friday Night Lights, or Jericho. FNL is SD on On Demand, but, is it a storage issue? Even KQED has local shows archived for us.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gotcha. What's the $5/month charge again? Is that for non-digital subscribers who rent an HD box? Does it not matter if you have an HD box? It's been a while since I looked at my bill -- I subscribe to the Silver so I think HD is included (again, I could be wrong).



$5/month is the HD equipment lease charge. Theoretically you are charged this for each HD equipment you get from Comcast, but it isn't always consistent.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not true. I have the very very basic analog service and I pay the extra $5 for the HD box. I get all the local HD channels and ESPN-HD, ESPS2-HD, DISCOVERY HD, INHD, and FOXS Sports (whenever it is on) HD. I also get all that VOD stuff as well.



You are grandfathered, so your experience is not the same as current subscribers. Also, Russ was talking about channels like TNT-HD, Universal-HD, MTV-HD. You aren't getting those for the $5 unless it is temporary.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So maybe I don't understand your problem.



I think he is mainly addressing the statement from fender that Comcast does not charge for HD.


There are charges, they are just broken out differently.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's not true. I have the very very basic analog service and I pay the extra $5 for the HD box. I get all the local HD channels and ESPN-HD, ESPS2-HD, DISCOVERY HD, INHD, and FOXS Sports (whenever it is on) HD. I also get all that VOD stuff as well.



Sorry, I forgot to clarify that grandfathered people do exist who get some channels, but there are also a number of other channels that still require the digital classic even if you are grandfather and have the SD channel. I am one of them as well, but current subscribers do not get that anymore for just the $5 HD fee.


Yeah what sfhub said...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $5/month is the HD equipment lease charge. Theoretically you are charged this for each HD equipment you get from Comcast, but it isn't always consistent.



That's what I thought. I know $5 is $5, no matter how it's charged to you. But technically you shouldn't be paying more for HD.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are grandfathered, so your experience is not the same as current subscribers. Also, Russ was talking about channels like TNT-HD, Universal-HD, MTV-HD. You aren't getting those for the $5 unless it is temporary.



I've always wondered about the 'grandfather' thing because Comcast makes changes and I seem to get the new stuff. For example, Comcast added ESPN2-HD and I got that. When they added channel 722 I got that. When I first got the HD box many years ago, they never said I would get ESPN-HD or INHD and I just expected it to be taken away some day, but it never was. I even moved from Fremont to Santa Clara 2 years ago and got all the same channels. Hey...I'm not complaining







.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is like playing the telephone game. Someone else is going to say its 100 megs down on the frist 50 megs... Anyways, the PowerBoost is up to 16 megs down on the first 10 megs, which is cool none the less, but you do need to take into consideration that most if not all content delivery systems are capped already well below even the 6 meg point, you have nothing to feed that 16 megs. Then add the latency and the shared network we're just talking about marketing spin, both on the DSL side and the cable side.
> 
> 
> They both have pro's and con's, let's try not to get the facts wrong or clouded with marketing garbage.
> 
> 
> What we need is FIOS or what they have in Japan. Fiber to the house!



Yes.... let's not get the facts wrong.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think he is mainly addressing the statement from fender that Comcast does not charge for HD.
> 
> 
> There are charges, they are just broken out differently.



Ok, if that's what he was talking about then I really didn't get the drift of his posting









The paying for HD is a really confusing charge and I wish they would just do away with that. It would be better if they just charged for the package and gave you the boxes that you need for your viewing. In other words you pay x amount for a digital package and you pay x amount for the boxes you need, period. I think originally Comcast thought that HD was going to be just a niche product and didn't think it would take off like it has. That's probably why it's a separate charge on our bill. But since it's becoming more main stream I think they need to reevaluate that charge.


Another thing they need to do is to consolidate all of the areas pricing for their packages so that everyone pays the same for the same packages no matter what area you live in. Hopefully, when the upgrades are done they will do this and do away with all those confusing differences in pricing. TCI and AT&T really screwed up this area for cable by not keeping all the areas upgraded to the same levels. That's why things are so confusing now and why we have all these problems.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.... let's not get the facts wrong.



There's much more to network performance then a web based speedtest, including latency, caching, shared bandwidth, static ip, etc, but marketing will do it's best to keep those items out of the equation. Anways, if you are happy with it, then that's a good thing. I can show you DSL speedtests that indicate huge download speeds as well. Much like HD and HDLite, it's just about having all the facts and then determining what works for you.


Comcast Cable never says 6 megs cable just as fast as 6 meg DSL with more latency. Instead they say more then 7x faster then 768dsl. That's like Kia saying 100x faster then a bicycle! DSL providers do it too.


Anyways, you're happy with your cable and I'm happy with my DSL. For you other people looking to choose, make sure you get all the facts.


----------



## russwong

Do you think they will ever get to a point where you can pay ala carte for just HD?


I don't care about the 81 analog channels. I think I watch 5 of them, not including the broadcast channels, which I could get in HD, but I'd be interested in paying for the other HD channels just to have the HD channels. So something like basic + HD package for $35 bucks.


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, if that's what he was talking about then I really didn't get the drift of his posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paying for HD is a really confusing charge and I wish they would just do away with that. It would be better if they just charged for the package and gave you the boxes that you need for your viewing. In other words you pay x amount for a digital package and you pay x amount for the boxes you need, period. I think originally Comcast thought that HD was going to be just a niche product and didn't think it would take off like it has. That's probably why it's a separate charge on our bill. But since it's becoming more main stream I think they need to reevaluate that charge.
> 
> 
> Another thing they need to do is to consolidate all of the areas pricing for their packages so that everyone pays the same for the same packages no matter what area you live in. Hopefully, when the upgrades are done they will do this and do away with all those confusing differences in pricing. TCI and AT&T really screwed up this area for cable by not keeping all the areas upgraded to the same levels. That's why things are so confusing now and why we have all these problems.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.... let's not get the facts wrong.



That 26mbps DL speed is not constant though is it? Doesn't it drop to around 6 after the first 15-16 megs of DL? That UL speed seems a little low, I'm getting almost twice that with DSL.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, if that's what he was talking about then I really didn't get the drift of his posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paying for HD is a really confusing charge and I wish they would just do away with that. It would be better if they just charged for the package and gave you the boxes that you need for your viewing. In other words you pay x amount for a digital package and you pay x amount for the boxes you need, period. I think originally Comcast thought that HD was going to be just a niche product and didn't think it would take off like it has. That's probably why it's a separate charge on our bill. But since it's becoming more main stream I think they need to reevaluate that charge.
> 
> 
> Another thing they need to do is to consolidate all of the areas pricing for their packages so that everyone pays the same for the same packages no matter what area you live in. Hopefully, when the upgrades are done they will do this and do away with all those confusing differences in pricing. TCI and AT&T really screwed up this area for cable by not keeping all the areas upgraded to the same levels. That's why things are so confusing now and why we have all these problems.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



True enough. However as someone in an 850 Mhz plant region, I sure would like to see more HD channels than in a 750 Mhz plant. Comcast is basically wasting 100Mhz of dwonstream here.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> True enough. However as someone in an 850 Mhz plant region, I sure would like to see more HD channels than in a 750 Mhz plant. Comcast is basically wasting 100Mhz of dwonstream here.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



That's why everyone should be upgraded to the same system levels, no 550 MHz, 750 MHz, 860 MHz...... everyone at 1 GHz.









Same system level, same programing, same pricing...etc.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That 26mbps DL speed is not constant though is it? Doesn't it drop to around 6 after the first 15-16 megs of DL? That UL speed seems a little low, I'm getting almost twice that with DSL.



Correct, that is "Speed Boost".

Comcast's standard upload speed is 384k.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Correct, that is "Speed Boost".
> 
> Comcast's standard upload speed is 384k.



Okay, last time I checked, I was getting like 5240kbps from an advertised 6mb upload, and about 675kbps upload, I forget what the advertised rate is, and I pay, I think, about $22-25. If HSI from Comacst gets a more competitive rate I might be interested, but for me DSL is the best price/performance solution currently.


----------



## ZildjianKX

Random question...


I currently have enhanced cable and I'm using a digital QAM receiver to view the clear QAM channels I get (basically local HD channels, digital version of the standard def discovery, animal planet, that's about it).


If I downgrade to basic cable I know they put a filter on the line to stop me from receiving any analog stations above 34. Will this effect my clear QAM stations? I'm concerned because the ADS standard def digital version of the CW is mapped to a QAM station in the 40s, like 44-1 I think. Wasn't sure if the filter would kill QAM channels.


----------



## russwong

I'm not 100% sure, but I'm about 95% sure, it should not affect it, by droping down to basic. My friend has basic cable with the filter and HD and is able to tune via the cable box the HD stations, so that would imply the filter is not blocking everything.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Random question...
> 
> 
> I currently have enhanced cable and I'm using a digital QAM receiver to view the clear QAM channels I get (basically local HD channels, digital version of the standard def discovery, animal planet, that's about it).
> 
> 
> If I downgrade to basic cable I know they put a filter on the line to stop me from receiving any analog stations above 34. Will this effect my clear QAM stations? I'm concerned because the ADS standard def digital version of the CW is mapped to a QAM station in the 40s, like 44-1 I think. Wasn't sure if the filter would kill QAM channels.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I hope the part about HDlite will help alleviate the concerns that some people have about whether or not Comcast will resort to using that ( like Directv ).
> 
> Again thanks for your help with this survey and now it's my job to pester Comcast on getting these added as soon as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5
> *


*


thanks Mike. this is really good to hear.*


----------



## russwong

Anyone in Alviso, CA? Down near Milpitas? I have a friend moving to a house down in Alviso and he said that he can't even get basic analog cable from Comcast. Which I find hard to believe... So I thought I would ask. Thanks!


Russ


----------



## ZildjianKX

Double post, sorry.


----------



## ZildjianKX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I'm about 95% sure, it should not affect it, by droping down to basic. My friend has basic cable with the filter and HD and is able to tune via the cable box the HD stations, so that would imply the filter is not blocking everything.



Thanks, I'll post back as soon as the downgrade is complete. Apparently Comcast does an analog-digital-simulcast of all their basic package channels but not their enhanced package channels. The weird thing is I get one or two enhanced channels via clear QAM, like CNN. I wonder why they chose not to encrypt it (I don't think you can get it via basic analog either).


I'm also using an HDHomerun and it's weird how you can see on demand content that your neighbors are watching on some QAM frequencies. You can even see them fast forward them


----------



## cgould

sorry if off-topic, but re speed tests above...

I tried same speed tests (Ookla speedtest) , but I'm only getting 2Mbps down, 352Kbps up...?

I don't need anything special/upgraded in Comcast or my net HW to get 6Mbps right?

Latency was 93ms to SanJose...


I have a Linksys BEFCMU10 v2 modem... need to upgrade, or?

modem info seems to show 6mbps..?


modem system info page:

Standard Specification Compliant DOCSIS 1.1

Hardware Version 4.0

Software Version 1.1.5 (signed_befcmu10v2_115-1015.bin)


Signal page:

Downstream Channel

The data shown in the table below provides information about the signal coming from the

network to your cable modem.

Lock Status Locked Modulation QAM256

Channel ID 74 Symbol rate 5360537 sym/sec

Downstream Frequency 705000000 Hz Max Bit Rate 6600000 bps

Downstream Power -0.03 dBmV SNR 35 dB


Upstream Channel

The data shown in the table below provides information about the signal being transmitted to

the network from your cable modem.

Lock Status Locked Modulation 16 QAM

Channel ID 11 Symbol rate 2560 ksym/sec

Upstream Frequency 21600000 Hz Max Bit Rate 384000 bps

Upstream Power 42.00 dBmV


----------



## walk

I have the same modem so that's probably not it. Keep in mind the speeds vary according to internet traffic, etc... Try the test late at night or something.


BEFCMU10 Firmware Version: 1.1.2.0.2


Downstream Channel


Lock Status Locked

Modulation 256QAM

Channel ID 0

Symbol Rate 536.0537 Ksym/sec

Downstream Power *-12.5 dBmV*

SNR *33.9 dB*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Upstream Channel


Lock Status Locked

Modulation 16QAM

Channel ID 2

Symbol Rate 2560 Ksym/sec

Upstream Power *48.0 dBmV*


My signals are just ok/marginal too. Part of that is I have a GLI/DC blocker on it to get rid of a ground-loop.


Check your signal levels here - http://www.dslreports.com/faq/3412 


This is the speed test: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


Tried it just now on the SFO server -


Last Result:

Download Speed: 27721 kbps (3465.1 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 371 kbps (46.4 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## walk

Downloading the PS3 update - notice the spike...











6% of 100mpbs = 6 megabits exactly.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll post back as soon as the downgrade is complete. Apparently Comcast does an analog-digital-simulcast of all their basic package channels but not their enhanced package channels.



The enhanced package channels are on ADS also, just most of them are encrypted.


----------



## ptysell

So I called Comcast. They told me that I have the Digital Platinum Package - whatever that is. I am currently paying extra for FSNBA-HD, ESPN2-HD, and maybe something else but the name escapes me right now.


They said that if I wanted Universal HD and TNT-HD it would cost me an additional $5.00 per channel. This is a joke for what I pay for my base package. I am give Comcast like $200 a month and they want to charge me more. SWEET!!!


I am seriously considering a dish system. At lease I know what I am getting for my HD fee.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I called Comcast. They told me that I have the Digital Platinum Package - whatever that is. I am currently paying extra for FSNBA-HD, ESPN2-HD, and maybe something else but the name escapes me right now.
> 
> 
> They said that if I wanted Universal HD and TNT-HD it would cost me an additional $5.00 per channel. This is a joke for what I pay for my base package. I am give Comcast like $200 a month and they want to charge me more. SWEET!!!
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a dish system. At lease I know what I am getting for my HD fee.



Ptysell


If you actually have the Digital Platinum Package you get everything that Comcast has in it's lineup. I don't know who you talked to but they are wrong. Check to see what package you really have ( check your bill ) , I have a feeling you actually have the Digital Classic but if not you need to talk to a supervisor of the CSR and have them explain why you have to pay extra for these new channels which should be added to your Platinum Package automatically and as part of that package. Platinum is their top tier, it's the package that I have.

As a point of reference, what area do you live in ??? Your info does not show it, that would help others in your area to help you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

ptysell:


Just to reconfirm Mikef5's post, I also have the Digital Platinum package (860Mhz area),

and I DO receive UHD, TNTHD, FSNBAHD and ESPN2HD at NO extra charge.

As posted below, you might be grandfathered.


----------



## ethune




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm in los gatos. i figure by the time the upgrade is done, my dish commitment will have expired so i can compare what's the best package then. for now i 'm enjoying 27 hd channels plus locals (although about 10-12 of the channels i never watch). it will be hard to give up the dish 622 dvr. it is a thing of beauty.



i have to agree - i gave up on comcast since i lived in los gatos as well. the vip 622 is light years ahead of the moto dvr. i even gave up HSI for dsl - half the price and i barely notice a difference....


eric


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What a bunch of crap!!!
> 
> Comcast will remain FAR behind the satellite guys in terms of HD programming, whether they add 3 new channels or a lot more.
> 
> And I am in the Los Gatos ghetto, where the current system can't add even one new HD channel. I am waiting to see what the 18 month upgrade actually accomplishes (maybe), and if Comcast fails to deliver again, I am gone to satellite.
> 
> Why are all you guys even bothering to 'vote' for your three most desireable channels, when that is but a drop in the bucket???
> 
> Add to the equation the fact that the Motorola DVR is a piece of junk, and Comcast has so far to go to get competitive it is pathetic!
> 
> And, once again, everyone is tripping over themselves to vote for their three next HD channels.
> 
> Think about it folks. Hype on three more HD channels. Hype on a Tivo sourced DVR. Hype but no substance.
> 
> Sorry, but I am obviously fed up. My wife and daughter (who doesn't even live with us) hassle me daily on the DVR problems, and I am so tired of getting mailers, emails, and TV commercials touting stuff I can't get here in Los Gatos.
> 
> Mike



Mike, I largely agree with that sentiment. I live in a 550MHz ghetto, and I'm at the end of a line for my closest node so I get crappy reception on the limited amount of programming we do get. In fact, I finally gave up on comcast for my ISP since the signal was dropping out multiple times per day. I'm likely to switch over to satellite for TV sometime soon, too-- I just haven't had much time to research the optoins. As much as I liked the DVR when I first got it, it has so many freakin' problems that is laughable compared to what my friends have with other providers.


----------



## walk

Digital Classic gets all those channels also.


----------



## mterzich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I called Comcast. They told me that I have the Digital Platinum Package - whatever that is. I am currently paying extra for FSNBA-HD, ESPN2-HD, and maybe something else but the name escapes me right now.
> 
> 
> They said that if I wanted Universal HD and TNT-HD it would cost me an additional $5.00 per channel. This is a joke for what I pay for my base package. I am give Comcast like $200 a month and they want to charge me more. SWEET!!!
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a dish system. At lease I know what I am getting for my HD fee.



I also have Digital Platinum Package and don't get UHD, MHD and VSGLF. The reason is that my Digital Platium Package is grandfathered (I pay 63 cents less than the current cost of $112.45 of the Platium Package). If I really wanted those channels, all I would have to do is upgrade to the current Digital Platium Package. I suspect you are in the same situation but you may be grandfathered at a much cheaper cost (some people are grandfathered $20-$30 less than the current price).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mterzich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also have Digital Platinum Package and don't get UHD, MHD and VSGLF. The reason is that my Digital Platium Package is grandfathered (I pay 63 cents less than the current cost of $112.45 of the Platium Package). If I really wanted those channels, all I would have to do is upgrade to the current Digital Platium Package. I suspect you are in the same situation but you may be grandfathered at a much cheaper cost (some people are grandfathered $20-$30 less than the current price).



Very good point. I had forgot that there might still be people that are still in the "grandfathered " packages and if he is in the grandfathered package they don't add channels to it automatically like they would in the current packages. I dropped my grandfathered package along time ago. At the time it just made more sense to me to drop it but it might not be the best choice for others but you have to remember they are only going to support ( with new channels ) the current packages.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gaderson

What happened to KQED-DT on TitanTV? All I see is "This channel with return at 5:00 PM", then "Off-Air" at 5:00 PM. I've sent an email to KQED, and TitanTV. Any ideas? I saw the recent email that the PSIP for OTA was messed up but they said comcast was ok. The schedule was correct for QAM channels earlier--and is for the other multi-cast ones--but now I have to use digital-9 to schedule a show, as 9-1 OTA shows the same thing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What happened to KQED-DT on TitanTV? All I see is "This channel with return at 5:00 PM", then "Off-Air" at 5:00 PM. I've sent an email to KQED, and TitanTV. Any ideas? I saw the recent email that the PSIP for OTA was messed up but they said comcast was ok. The schedule was correct for QAM channels earlier--and is for the other multi-cast ones--but now I have to use digital-9 to schedule a show, as 9-1 OTA shows the same thing.



KQED-HD, channel 9.1 OTA, does not broadcast past 5 pm, it's been that way for quite a while. Channel 709, KQED-HD on Comcast, is a 24/7 feed from KQED and has the same program guide as OTA's guide until 5 pm and then it has it's own guide info after that and that guide info is on the Comcast guide. Why Titan is showing what it is I don't know, that's a Titan problem and they are the ones that should coordinate with KQED to get their guide corrected. Hope that clears up the differences in programing for KQED-HD OTA and Comcast's.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KQED-HD, channel 9.1 OTA, does not broadcast past 5 pm, it's been that way for quite a while. Channel 709, KQED-HD on Comcast, is a 24/7 feed from KQED and is the same program guide as OTA's guide until 5 pm and then it has it's own guide info after that and that guide info is on the Comcast guide. Why Titan is showing what it is I don't know, that's a Titan problem and they are the ones that should coordinate with KQED to get their guide corrected. Hope that clears up the differences in programing for KQED-HD OTA and Comcast's.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, OTA has shifted around for awhile, and figured I had the wrong channel set in my guide, but, even checked online, and TitanTV has Both OTA and QAM as having *no* programming at all--with the 'nothing 'till 5' like OTA has had--ok was 'till 8 at one point, I even recall watching it way back when it was HD 24hrs!

It's TitanTV as usual--got an email back from KQED that they send the correct guide out and TitanTV is the problem. The do usually fix it eventually, but, it's a pain to find the right email address and send it off. (Guess I need to archive the address.)


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The do usually fix it eventually, but, it's a pain to find the right email address and send it off. (Guess I need to archive the address.)



Go into the TitanTV webpage and click "help" and then "Contact TitanTV."


----------



## Brian Conrad

Last night I decided to watch one the "Tudors" episodes that is available OnDemand by using one of the shortcuts Comcast has placed around the HD channel section. Clicking on the episode I wanted a message came up notifying me to call Comcast to subscribe to the package. Thing is I have a Showtime subscription in my package. Going to channel 1 and clicking on the same item brought up the show. (Heads up Mike).


----------



## Keenan

On the subject of adding new HD channels, I know it's a channel Comcast already provides in the bay area, but I would _really_ like to see Showtime added back to the Santa Rosa 550 system as soon as possible.


----------



## sting-avs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think they will ever get to a point where you can pay ala carte for just HD?
> 
> 
> I don't care about the 81 analog channels. I think I watch 5 of them, not including the broadcast channels, which I could get in HD, but I'd be interested in paying for the other HD channels just to have the HD channels. So something like basic + HD package for $35 bucks.
> 
> 
> Russ



I had a grandfathered account in my previous home where I had limited basic and a $5 HD box that I could receive all non-premier HD channels. When I moved a couple months ago to the next town Comcast told me that the grandfathered account would not follow me so I had to establish a brand new account under their then current account plans. After a couple revisions I now have $14.75 limited basic (for basic SD channels) and $11.95 digital classic (for all non-premier HD channels and some digital channels), plus $1.50 for two cable cards for the Tivo S3. Total under $30/month. This is probably the cheapest (and best IMO) combination for non-premier HD channels via Comcast.


----------



## That Don Guy

This is slightly off-topic, as it includes non-HDTV channels, but is there a list of Comcast's digital stations that can be tuned with a TV's digital tuner (as opposed to a box - for example, 2.1 is KTVU-HD, 7.3 is KGO AccuWeather, and 106.1 appears to be NBA League Pass)?


I can figure out most of them, but assuming most of them are the same throughout the Bay Area, does anybody know what 103.9, 104.3, 104.7, 112.5, 114.8, 118.3, 119.8, and 119.9 are?


-- Don


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> assuming most of them are the same throughout the Bay Area



They are not, and some of them are probably on-demand channels.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, OTA has shifted around for awhile, and figured I had the wrong channel set in my guide, but, even checked online, and TitanTV has Both OTA and QAM as having *no* programming at all--with the 'nothing 'till 5' like OTA has had--ok was 'till 8 at one point, I even recall watching it way back when it was HD 24hrs!
> 
> It's TitanTV as usual--got an email back from KQED that they send the correct guide out and TitanTV is the problem. The do usually fix it eventually, but, it's a pain to find the right email address and send it off. (Guess I need to archive the address.)



BTW, you can get the info for KQED's channels on kqed.org


I scan it every once in a while to figure out if there's anything I want to manually record on my Tivo S3 on one of the QAM channels. (Wow HDTV shows take a lot of disk space! I started recording one on KQED HD, but saw my suggestions/recently deleted shows just go away really quickly.. so I'm waiting for another run this weekend on KQED Life, which hopefully will be much lower bandwidth.. Plus I have an analog KQED recording just in case.)


----------



## NorCal

Anybody having sound issues with Comcast Ch 707 - KGO-HD tonight.? Between 8-10 pm tonight, I keep getting this loud static machine gun like noise interference. It last about 10-15 seconds, then goes away and comes back about 10 minutes later and does the same thing over again? Is this just me or anybody else experiencing this??


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorCal* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody having sound issues with Comcast Ch 707 - KGO-HD tonight.? Between 8-10 pm tonight, I keep getting this loud static machine gun like noise interference. It last about 10-15 seconds, then goes away and comes back about 10 minutes later and does the same thing over again? Is this just me or anybody else experiencing this??



Yes...same here. I was worried my 2 month old TV was going bad. I even switched between QAM and the HD box and had the same sound. It was driving me crazy.


----------



## NorCal

I have experienced this interference issue previously on a few other occasions, but for whatever reason, this only seems to happen on the audio on CH 707 KGO-HD.


----------



## drew138

Off Topic Question for Bay Area Flat Panel owners; does anyone here take special precautions when mounting their TVs to the wall due to risks/concerns related to ground shaking?


Thanks


Drew


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Off Topic Question for Bay Area Flat Panel owners; does anyone here take special precautions when mounting their TVs to the wall due to risks/concerns related to ground shaking?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Drew



I don't fit this question because I don't have a wall mounted TV, but I am Bay Area. I would think that if you are securely anchored into wood, like in a stud, you are just fine. If that stud fails, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I've got an odd and annoying problem that's popped up in the last few days. It seems like Channel 5/CBS-HD is dropping frames. I've noticed the same effect on other HD content channels, but it seems most dramatic on HD. First noticed this on a DVR recording of Without a Trace on Sunday, but the same thing popped up tonight on Jericho. I can see it in live broadcasts as well. I have gone into the service menu on the Motorola 6412, and I can tell that this is not a signal strength issue. I am getting a "good" signal and the menu is not showing any errors (correctable or uncorrectable). In watching the content, it seems to be coming from the broadcast itself and is not occurring in the commercials, even when the commercials are in HD. I noticed the same thing on HBO and on Discovery-HD in real time, although the dropped frames were not as substantial. Am not seeing it on other HD channels, although I haven't spent enough time to be sure.


Assuming this is not a problem with my 6412 or my individual signal strength, what could cause this? I presume if there was a general problem with Comcast's retransmission of CBS-HD (KPIX?), then there would be a zillion posts. If this is just my little problem in my little corner of Mill Valley, how do I got about fixing it? This is pretty important to me as I'm going to have a bunch of people over for the Final Four on Saturday, and this will drive them crazy.


Tom


----------



## jasonander

Ugh, looks like Ads are turned back on in the iGuide here in the Bay Area. I called Comcast to complain and put my name on "the list" of those who do not find "tips" in the guide useful (I told them I already know how to use Favorites and have them set up, so why show me a tip on how to use Favorites while viewing my Favorites?). He could do nothing but sympathize and said he found them annoying himself, but said the ads were turned back on at midnight last night and are here to stay for the time being. I can't wait until the Comcast Tivo is available or the Tivo S3 drops in price...


Regarding the KGO-HD issues on Tuesday night, I also heard the "machine gun noise" quite a few times. I witnessed it both OTA and on Comcast cable, so it must have been a problem with KGO and not Comcast. I've seen it before on other KGO-HD shows, like Lost.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh, looks like Ads are turned back on in the iGuide here in the Bay Area. I called Comcast to complain and put my name on "the list" of those who do not find "tips" in the guide useful (I told them I already know how to use Favorites and have them set up, so why show me a tip on how to use Favorites while viewing my Favorites?). He could do nothing but sympathize and said he found them annoying himself, but said the ads were turned back on at midnight last night and are here to stay for the time being. I can't wait until the Comcast Tivo is available or the Tivo S3 drops in price...
> 
> 
> Regarding the KGO-HD issues on Tuesday night, I also heard the "machine gun noise" quite a few times. I witnessed it both OTA and on Comcast cable, so it must have been a problem with KGO and not Comcast. I've seen it before on other KGO-HD shows, like Lost.


*Damn, it looks like the guide ads are back*.

The only way to get rid of them is for everyone to call Comcast and tell them that you don't want them there. I'm serious, if enough people ***** about it they will have to address it one way or the other. For me right now it's taking up to much room and interferes with the guide and how much can be viewed. They should at least give us an option to turn it off. If you don't ***** about it, they will think it's ok and keep it there, so it's up to you to get rid of it. I've already made my call and now it's your turn.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## eugene_o

I called Comcast yesterday to rent an HD converter box, but was told that there is a shortage of those boxes in San Francisco area. They offered me an HD DVR (for a higher fee, of course) instead, but I declined.


Did anybody hear anything about it?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eugene_o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called Comcast yesterday to rent an HD converter box, but was told that there is a shortage of those boxes in San Francisco area. They offered me an HD DVR (for a higher fee, of course) instead, but I declined.
> 
> 
> Did anybody hear anything about it?



So Eugene, what area do you live in, your info doesn't specify an area, that would help to see if it's just your area or Bay Area wide. I find it hard to believe that there is a shortage of the basic HD converter box, the DVR box I could see but the basic box is really hard to comprehend. Maybe Barovelli can shed some light on this problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## eugene_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Eugene, what area do you live in, your info doesn't specify an area, that would help to see if it's just your area or Bay Area wide.



I live in San Francisco.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eugene_o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in San Francisco.



I just remembered that in July all Comcast boxes will have to be able to use CableCards and that might be why there is a shortage of boxes. They are probably trying to limit the number of boxes that will have to be replaced in July. Just a thought but it would make sense if that is the case. Of course that doesn't help customers that would like to view Comcast's HD programing, like yourself.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just remembered that in July all Comcast boxes will have to be able to use CableCards and that might be why there is a shortage of boxes. They are probably trying to limit the number of boxes that will have to be replaced in July. Just a thought but it would make sense if that is the case. Of course that doesn't help customers that would like to view Comcast's HD programing, like yourself.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think you're right, I was thinking the same thing after reading the initial post. It would seem a little early to have run out of the current boxes, although gauging how many to have on hand to deploy now versus stocking the new ones for July is probably a bit tough.


Also, I'm pretty sure the CC STB requirement is for new deployments as of July, they're not going to replace the existing deployed boxes with CC boxes.



BTW, the S3 can be had for $599, still pricey but substantially less than the original $800.
http://store.tivocommunity.com/merch...Category_Code= 

TiVo Community Store: TiVo® Series3 300-hour HD Digital Media Recorder


----------



## nikeykid

Damn Those Ads Are Back.


(i tried to scream, but AVSforum rejected me)


----------



## Keenan

I don't see any ads on my S3 guide.


----------



## wyattsdad

Hiya,


Is the any way to get more recording space into the PVR? and what are the firewire ports on the back for? I hooked up an external 160 gig HD but cannot see that it interfaced with the PVR in any way.


Thanks for any tips/advice. I looked around the forums but did not see any info.



M./


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't fit this question because I don't have a wall mounted TV, but I am Bay Area. I would think that if you are securely anchored into wood, like in a stud, you are just fine. If that stud fails, it doesn't matter.



LOL. Good point I guess.


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you're right, I was thinking the same thing after reading the initial post. It would seem a little early to have run out of the current boxes, although gauging how many to have on hand to deploy now versus stocking the new ones for July is probably a bit tough.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure the CC STB requirement is for new deployments as of July, they're not going to replace the existing deployed boxes with CC boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the S3 can be had for $599, still pricey but substantially less than the original $800.
> http://store.tivocommunity.com/merch...Category_Code=
> 
> TiVo Community Store: TiVo® Series3 300-hour HD Digital Media Recorder



Costco has the S3 at that price as well. Tempting.


----------



## tsair

Anyone in Sunnyvale lose their free QAM HD local channels through Comcast? I used to use my TV's QAM tuner to get ABC/NBC/FOX/CBS on 2.1, 5.1, 7.1 and 33.1, but they disappeared about a week ago.


Did they move? I called Comcast and they said they don't officially support those, although you may get them anyway but it's not an official "transmission". Been working great for the last year until a week ago.


----------



## karlw2000

Did you rescan? Here in Santa Clara, lots of changes. NBC11 is now 11.1 a few days ago. I was still getting it on 116.1, but after a rescan today, it now shows at 11.1. Last week I had to do a rescan and now get the HD channels on: 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, and 11.1. IOW, they match the 'old' analog channels with the added .1 to them.


----------



## tsair

Yeah, I did a rescan, but I get a bazillion blank channels in the 70-99 range, and I don't seem to find them in any of the spots.


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, Comcast has evidently improved their PSIP carriage for the retransmitted OTA channels lately. You should also see 7.2, 7.3, 9.2, and 11.2. Alas, although 9.3, 9.4, and 9.5 have PSIP info on the same rf channel as 9.1 and 9.2 (117 for me), they aren't really there but on a different PSIP-less rf channel (87 for me).


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Comcast has evidently improved their PSIP carriage for the retransmitted OTA channels lately. You should also see 7.2, 7.3, 9.2, and 11.2. Alas, although 9.3, 9.4, and 9.5 have PSIP info on the same rf channel as 9.1 and 9.2 (117 for me), they aren't really there but on a different PSIP-less rf channel (87 for me).



Improved? Heck yeah. Before it was only one frequency that was transmitting PSIP (KTVU+KPIX). Now it's all four of the frequencies that carry the 6 local HD channels (KTVU+KPIX, KQED+KGO, KNTV, KRON). I've been waiting for those 0x1ffb PIDs for a long time.


Looks like ESPN-HD or whatever it is that's sharing KNTV's frequency is still encrypted, so that blows the past theories that it somehow interfered with KNTV's PSIP. However, NBC Weatherplus PSIP data is still missing, not that I nor anyone else really cares about that one.










And one last thing, I don't see the PSIP data for LIFE (9.4), WORLD (9.3) and KIDS (9.5) on KQED-HD's frequency. Only KQED-HD (9.1) and ENCORE (9.2). Are we on different headends? I think I do see PAT entries for them, though. Is that what you meant?


----------



## TPeterson

I was being careless and using "PSIP" incorrectly to include Program Specific Information (PSI), such as the PMT/PAT. I also didn't reexamine the transport stream--just noted that all the 9.x are tunable, but not viewable, on rf 117 now. You're undoubtedly right that the full PSIP is not present there for all the subchannels.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any ads on my S3 guide.



They used to be on the main menu as the last entries, but now they show up when your show finishes playing. Much less intrusive.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wyattsdad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the any way to get more recording space into the PVR? and what are the firewire ports on the back for? I hooked up an external 160 gig HD but cannot see that it interfaced with the PVR in any way.



The Firewire is for exporting mpgs to Firewire recording devices. Some people use it to export mpgs to CapDVHS on their PCs.


CapDVHS only handles free to copy shows. If the show is marked for restricted copy, you will need a Firewire device that supports DTCP, which basically means hardware firewire-capable recorder.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They used to be on the main menu as the last entries, but now they show up when your show finishes playing. Much less intrusive.



Those two are separate "features". You will still see the yellow star on the main menu once a while.


----------



## walk

Giants HD schedule (FSN) is up.

http://fsnbayarea.com/HD_Giants.jsp 


(51 games, not bad)


KTVU-2 should do a few also, plus the Sunday Night games on ESPN.


FOX Saturday was upconverted the last couple of years, I wonder if they are going to continue that marvelous tradition....?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Giants HD schedule (FSN) is up.
> 
> http://fsnbayarea.com/HD_Giants.jsp
> 
> 
> (51 games, not bad)
> 
> 
> KTVU-2 should do a few also, plus the Sunday Night games on ESPN.
> 
> 
> FOX Saturday was upconverted the last couple of years, I wonder if they are going to continue that marvelous tradition....?



Yes and no, at first they said "most" games will be in HD, just yesterday they announced "some" games will be HD. The way I read that is that they will thrown in some HD games now and then. The explanation was a lack of HD production trucks. Being that a number of those trucks are based in the bay area, who knows, we might get lucky.


I can't believe it's 2007 and FOX still doesn't have their "Game of the Week" in HD, ridiculous. The worst part is their exclusive window where no one else can broadcast a game, HD or otherwise.


----------



## walk

They must figure this whole "Hi Def" thing is just a fad.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They must figure this whole "Hi Def" thing is just a fad.



It will the more broadcasters chew up bandwidth with multicasting, leasing, etc.


HD discs are the way to go. Rescue Me will be out on BD this year, the upcoming season will no doubt come out shortly after the show airs on FX. If FX doesn't go HD by the time the show starts, I'm going to wait for the shiny discs of Season 4.


----------



## mooneydriver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eugene_o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called Comcast yesterday to rent an HD converter box, but was told that there is a shortage of those boxes in San Francisco area. They offered me an HD DVR (for a higher fee, of course) instead, but I declined.
> 
> 
> Did anybody hear anything about it?



I heard that the same happened to a colleague of my wife's in Fremont last week. They ended up getting the DVR (for $12.99 a month). Smart way for Comcast to recycle the DVRs being dumped by new TiVo S3 owners.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Damn, it looks like the guide ads are back*.
> 
> The only way to get rid of them is for everyone to call Comcast and tell them that you don't want them there. I'm serious, if enough people ***** about it they will have to address it one way or the other. For me right now it's taking up to much room and interferes with the guide and how much can be viewed. They should at least give us an option to turn it off. If you don't ***** about it, they will think it's ok and keep it there, so it's up to you to get rid of it. I've already made my call and now it's your turn.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Great, my Comcastic DVR is now showing ads for how to use On Demand, even though I live in a 550 MHz area. Thanks, Comcast, for telling me about services that you don't provide me and for taking away a row in the guide to do it. I called to complain about this again (this time about rubbing my face in services that Comcast won't provide me as of right now), and the CSR I spoke with insists that there are no plans to get rid of these ads and that I am the first person he has spoken to that has complained about the ads. I will be checking out the S3s at Costco this weekend.


Folks, call 1-800-COMCAST and let them know how much you love paying more for degraded DVR service and potentially advertisments for products that are not even available in your area.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great, my Comcastic DVR is now showing ads for how to use On Demand, even though I live in a 550 MHz area. Thanks, Comcast, for telling me about services that you don't provide me and for taking away a row in the guide to do it. I called to complain about this again (this time about rubbing my face in services that Comcast won't provide me as of right now), and the CSR I spoke with insists that there are no plans to get rid of these ads and that I am the first person he has spoken to that has complained about the ads. I will be checking out the S3s at Costco this weekend.
> 
> 
> Folks, call 1-800-COMCAST and let them know how much you love paying more for degraded DVR service and potentially advertisments for products that are not even available in your area.



Unfortunately you are probably not going to see these HELP ADS going away. I made my case to Mr. J. and I got the feeling we're going to be stuck with these space wasting ads. What I fear happening is eventually these HELP ADS will be replaced with actual ads and not these HELP ADS. Yes I know ads are another way that Comcast makes money but I don't have to like it.


Another thing, what is the purpose of the HELP BUTTON on the remote ???? Why can't I push that button and get these HELP ADS ???? If these are just HELP ADS to help people use the guide then *GIVE US THE ABILITY TO TURN THEM OFF !!!*


The CSR is probably right, not enough people are complaining about this, so Comcast sees no reason to get rid of them.


As far as the On Demand ads, I too live in a 550 MHz area and it irks me to no end when I see that ad that says " *If You Have Comcast You Have On Demand* " or the ads for Channel One, that doesn't exist in our area.







This is a real sore spot for me.

The only bright side of that is eventually all the areas will be upgraded and we all will finally get the same programing that the rest of the Bay Area gets and that we pay for.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

The ads haven't shown up here yet (knock on wood).


----------



## Keenan

(get an S3...no ads)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (get an S3...no ads)



When they support bi-directional cablecards, I'll be all over it










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Well, they broadcast those commercials to everyone... they don't have the ability to turn them off for specific areas or individual TV sets...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, they broadcast those commercials to everyone... they don't have the ability to turn them off for specific areas or individual TV sets...



If you are referring to the, If you have Comcast you have On Demand ad, it's false advertising no matter how you look at it and if they want to promote something they should not promote something that is not available to all areas without a disclaimer being added and not in micro print amidst other text but plainly in view and readable.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ptysell

So anyone know if Comcast has plans to carry KICU in HD anytime soon. I would really like to watch ALL of the A's game in HD this season.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So anyone know if Comcast has plans to carry KICU in HD anytime soon. I would really like to watch ALL of the A's game in HD this season.



KICU does not broadcast in HD...not on cable and not OTA. I wouldn't count on it happening any time soon either.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KICU does not broadcast in HD...not on cable and not OTA. I wouldn't count on it happening any time soon either.



What's really strange is KICU broadcasts in 720p OTA but in 4x3 format. I don't know what it would take for them to do true HD since they obviously have half the equation already but it couldn't be that much more expensive to do it. Might be a good project for me to do while I wait for my area to get upgraded










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing, what is the purpose of the HELP BUTTON on the remote ????




I found a great use for the help button on my remote. It's my 30 second skip!!!


----------



## eduardoj

I cancelled my service this afternoon after seeing the ads on the guide yet again. I can't even get On Demand and yet they're wasting the space I'm paying for to advertise it to me? Way to go, Comcast.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's really strange is KICU broadcasts in 720p OTA but in 4x3 format. I don't know what it would take for them to do true HD since they obviously have half the equation already but it couldn't be that much more expensive to do it. Might be a good project for me to do while I wait for my area to get upgraded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I didn't realize KICU was even broadcasting in 720p OTA (I can't get OTA where I live). Is it broadcasting on 52 or one of the sub stations?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eduardoj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cancelled my service this afternoon after seeing the ads on the guide yet again. I can't even get On Demand and yet they're wasting the space I'm paying for to advertise it to me? Way to go, Comcast.



Yeah, they're gonna lose customers over this.....especially with the new

AT&T competition. I called a CSR to lodge a complaint, and the CSR had

no clue as to what I was talking about....to quote: "I don't watch television".

Bad move, Comcast!


----------



## Brian Conrad

I would wonder if they would have done the Bay Area build out these days? They took over the cable companies here at the tail end of the boom and probably thought things were going to keep booming and people wouldn't care about their bill. Now they are in a bind and probably have to sell ad space or raise rates or go bankrupt. And when analog goes dark there may even be small wimax video services available that will compete (probably what the satellite companies will use to provide VOD).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't realize KICU was even broadcasting in 720p OTA (I can't get OTA where I live). Is it broadcasting on 52 or one of the sub stations?



I get it on 36.1 OTA and even though it's SD ( 4x3 and 720p) it's a heck of alot better than the analog channel. I wrote an e-mail to the General Manager to see if they have any plans to do actual HD any time soon. KICU is a sister station of KTVU and it would seem to me that if KTVU can do HD they should be able to do it on their sister station too.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, "36.1" is on rf channel 52.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would wonder if they would have done the Bay Area build out these days? They took over the cable companies here at the tail end of the boom and probably thought things were going to keep booming and people wouldn't care about their bill. Now they are in a bind and probably have to sell ad space or raise rates or go bankrupt. And when analog goes dark there may even be small wimax video services available that will compete (probably what the satellite companies will use to provide VOD).



Brian,

You can't be seriously talking about Comcast are you ??? Comcast going bankrupt ?? The CEO made about 24 million last year and their profit was close to 2 billion, not even close to bankruptcy. Analog going dark is the best thing that can happen to cable, it wastes way to much bandwidth and needs to go as soon as possible. It's time for people to come into the 21th Century.


I've been with cable since the days of TCI, through the debacle of the AT&T's take over and now with Comcast. Trust me, Comcast has done more than both of those two company's combined did or ever would have done. All they were interested in was collecting your bill and that was it. My big gripe with Comcast is the slowness that the upgrades are taking and their adoption of new technology's is IMHO way to slow. My business theory is " Snooze and you Lose " The bean counters have way to much say on what gets funded and what doesn't get funded but I'm just a customer so what the heck do I know










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

i think i speak for all my fellow bean counters when i say.... bean counters love hd.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i think i speak for all my fellow bean counters when i say.... bean counters love hd.



Yes, it means more beans to count.... and you can count them in HD










Nothing wrong with being a bean counter, you've got to know how many beans you've got so you can spend them all.... on HD programing










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Totally off topic, but have you guys seen the 'Save a lot' Comcast commercial? Man that one cracks me up.


----------



## ZildjianKX

Number 1 CW-HD

Number 2 National Geographic's HD

Number 3 The History Channel HD


(Clear QAM too please







)


When would new channels be added?


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Totally off topic, but have you guys seen the 'Save a lot' Comcast commercial? Man that one cracks me up.



I thought the "save a buck" one was funnier (mildly, visually at least), where the guy gives mouth-to-mouth to a deer... but protesters for a parking lot is also










not sure how much we're actually saving though, given all the recent cost increases,







and isn't a lot(sorry, bunch) of the triple-play savings temporary/short-term rates?


----------



## Mikef5

*More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*


I know this is going to be hard to believe but it's true.... the message as I received it.

____________________________________________________________ ________


We are working on ADDING HD channels in the South Bay, on April 5th!


Here is what we are planning


We will launch 3 additional HD channels in Los Gatos & Saratoga

Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.

ESPN 2 HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 724 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.

TNT HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 726 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.


In Milpitas:

Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721

As you may recall we just launched in Milpitas a new Hispanic Tier of programming which includes ten channels along w/ GMA Pinoy.

That accounts for the difference in HD channel adds between Los Gatos/Saratoga and Milpitas.

____________________________________________________________ ________


So good news for the SaraMilgatos area with the addition of new HD and hopefully more to come when the upgrades are completed.

No new news on the other channels for the rest of the Bay Area but I would imagine they can't be to far away.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Very cool. I wonder what they're doing to free up the bandwidth?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very cool. I wonder what they're doing to free up the bandwidth?



Wish I knew but what ever it is I wish they would use more of it for Milpitas. I would've liked to have ESPN-2 HD added rather than the Hispanic programing but that's a money maker for Comcast so I don't see it happening. Oh well, I guess we wait for the upgrades to get done before that will happen. Better happen before the end of baseball season though










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ptysell

Comcast could have all of the badwidth it could ever need if it eliminated all of the *crap* stations that is carries. Why on earth do they carry KRON in HD when they have ZERO programming? There are dozens of stations both analog and digital that many many many people NEVER watch.


As soon as DISH or Direct TV gets FX-HD (or the equilivant fox HD) I am out of here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be hard to believe but it's true.... the message as I received it.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> We are working on ADDING HD channels in the South Bay, on April 5th!
> 
> 
> Here is what we are planning
> 
> 
> We will launch 3 additional HD channels in Los Gatos & Saratoga
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> ESPN 2 HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 724 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> TNT HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 726 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> 
> In Milpitas:
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721
> 
> As you may recall we just launched in Milpitas a new Hispanic Tier of programming which includes ten channels along w/ GMA Pinoy.
> 
> That accounts for the difference in HD channel adds between Los Gatos/Saratoga and Milpitas.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> So good news for the SaraMilgatos area with the addition of new HD and hopefully more to come when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> No new news on the other channels for the rest of the Bay Area but I would imagine they can't be to far away.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



WTF!? What about Santa Rosa? Methinks Mikef5's nose is getting a little too brown again...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WTF!? What about Santa Rosa? Methinks Mikef5's nose is getting a little too brown again...



Wait a minute, we didn't get ESPN2-HD or TNT-HD so it can't be getting that brown..... got a Kleenix ????

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Say what you want about Comcast but they have done A LOT more for both CATV and HSI than TCI or AT&T ever did. When Comcast took over we had NO HD, NO DVR, NO VOD (not for anyone) and HSI stuck at pre-1999 levels.


Big article in Sunday's Press Democrat about AT&T's U-verse coming to Santa Rosa (very small select areas of SR...). Though it's interesting because they say it will carry 4 channels at once, but doesn't say how many HD channels that is. It also says channel-changing is instant (and actually faster than cable...) but in fact I have heard quite the opposite..


It goes on to list a package for $129 that includes 25 HD channels, HBO, a DVR, and 6MB HSI. That's about exactly what I pay now for the same service with Comcast, only I don't have HBO. So the prices are competitive, but aren't going to blow anyone away...


----------



## mikeaymar

Can it be true???? And I am out of town until 4/6, so I guess I'll just have to listen for the squeals of glee on this board. Hey, I can check it remotely via my Slingbox though on 4/5 .....

If it comes to pass it will ease the anger that seems to grow every time I see a commercial, get a mailer, or get a personal email from Comcast touting stuff I don't get - like these HD channels, VOD and digital phone.

Thanks for the good news.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be hard to believe but it's true.... the message as I received it.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> We are working on ADDING HD channels in the South Bay, on April 5th!
> 
> 
> Here is what we are planning
> 
> 
> We will launch 3 additional HD channels in Los Gatos & Saratoga
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> ESPN 2 HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 724 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> TNT HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 726 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> 
> In Milpitas:
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721
> 
> As you may recall we just launched in Milpitas a new Hispanic Tier of programming which includes ten channels along w/ GMA Pinoy.
> 
> That accounts for the difference in HD channel adds between Los Gatos/Saratoga and Milpitas.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> So good news for the SaraMilgatos area with the addition of new HD and hopefully more to come when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> No new news on the other channels for the rest of the Bay Area but I would imagine they can't be to far away.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Big article in Sunday's Press Democrat about AT&T's U-verse coming to Santa Rosa (very small select areas of SR...).



Actually, that article shows a map that includes a very large area of Santa Rosa, with a few very small pockets that are not included.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Say what you want about Comcast but they have done A LOT more for both CATV and HSI than TCI or AT&T ever did. When Comcast took over we had NO HD, NO DVR, NO VOD (not for anyone) and HSI stuck at pre-1999 levels.
> 
> 
> Big article in Sunday's Press Democrat about AT&T's U-verse coming to Santa Rosa (very small select areas of SR...). Though it's interesting because they say it will carry 4 channels at once, but doesn't say how many HD channels that is. It also says channel-changing is instant (and actually faster than cable...) but in fact I have heard quite the opposite..
> 
> 
> It goes on to list a package for $129 that includes 25 HD channels, HBO, a DVR, and 6MB HSI. That's about exactly what I pay now for the same service with Comcast, only I don't have HBO. So the prices are competitive, but aren't going to blow anyone away...



AT&T has already been quietly laying in some fiber in some of the new sub-divisions in the northwest and just east of the fairgrounds.


I wouldn't expect Comcast-like coverage here for a couple of years.


I got a kick out of both Comcast and AT&T at the Home Show at the fairgrounds a few weeks back, both were touting up their wares, but upon inquiry by yours truly, they both admitted that the large portion of those nifty services were not even available in Santa Rosa itself.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, that article shows a map that includes a very large area of Santa Rosa, with a few very small pockets that are not included.



The map does cover practically all of Santa Rosa, but AT&T does a lot of "talking" about what they're going to do, who knows when they'll actually have coverage to all those areas. If I'm not mistaken, AT&T only has about 10,000 subs nationwide so far for this service. Comcast has over 6 times that many just in Santa Rosa.


I'll certainly take a look at it, if it's offered where I'm at, but so far, the tech just doesn't seem very good, at least for multiple streams of HD.


----------



## Keenan

BTW, is anything ever going to done about the completely useless guide info for FSNBA-HD, or is it still in the finger-pointing stage?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AT&T has already been quietly laying in some fiber in some of the new sub-divisions in the northwest and just east of the fairgrounds.



That is true. I design the joint trenches that that fiber goes into. For the record many of those new subdivisions will be fiber to the premise. I also know that AT&T is actively designing the fiber to the node for Santa Rosa as we speak. They are dead serious. I am a retired outside plant engineer from Pacific Bell and worked as a contractor in the Santa Rosa engineering office for 6 1/2 years, so I have a connection or two.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is true. I design the joint trenches that that fiber goes into. For the record many of those new subdivisions will be fiber to the premise. I also know that AT&T is actively designing the fiber to the node for Santa Rosa as we speak. They are dead serious. I am a retired outside plant engineer from Pacific Bell and worked as a contractor in the Santa Rosa engineering office for 6 1/2 years, so I have a connection or two.



So you're the one that emailed me, for some reason I didn't make the connection.


----------



## nikeykid

gah, i finally come home from work to watch all this great baseball i've missed but espn2 hd is down for me. its not blacked out because chan 39 works. oh please don't make me watch college bball


----------



## Keenan

CBS is presenting a pretty poor looking product with the NCAA BB game.


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CBS is presenting a pretty poor looking product with the NCAA BB game.



Ohio State sure didn't help matters any..


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*



I'm not too familiar with all the systems in the south bay, but just to make sure, this good news doesn't change things for Sunnyvale-hell right?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you're the one that emailed me, for some reason I didn't make the connection.



Yep, but that email was about Comcast......


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, but that email was about Comcast......



Yes.











BTW, it's only 3 days into the season, but I'll think I'll be able to live with my decision to drop MLBEI from DirecTV due to their $40 HD surcharge. With FSNBA-HD of course I'll have to get to know my local teams better than I know the Yankees, but at a savings of $200 a year I can live with it. With ESPN, some HD games on Sat from FOX and FSNBA I won't miss MLBEI too much, and with no MLBEI on cable anymore not having INHD here in Santa Rosa is a non-issue. In fact, Comcast, if you're listening, don't even plan on putting it on the system up here, give us something else instead.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it's only 3 days into the season, but I'll think I'll be able to live with my decision to drop MLBEI from DirecTV due to their $40 HD surcharge. With FSNBA-HD of course I'll have to get to know my local teams better than I know the Yankees, but at a savings of $200 a year I can live with it. With ESPN, some HD games on Sat from FOX and FSNBA I won't miss MLBEI too much, and with no MLBEI on cable anymore not having INHD here in Santa Rosa is a non-issue. In fact, Comcast, if you're listening, don't even plan on putting it on the system up here, give us something else instead.



But I don't plan on going to directv just for that. I saw this on another forum yesterday, of course, right after I signed up for MLB TV. Has anyone gotten anything from comcast in the mail yet?

http://www.comcast.com/baseball/


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it's only 3 days into the season, but I'll think I'll be able to live with my decision to drop MLBEI from DirecTV due to their $40 HD surcharge. With FSNBA-HD of course I'll have to get to know my local teams better than I know the Yankees, but at a savings of $200 a year I can live with it. With ESPN, some HD games on Sat from FOX and FSNBA I won't miss MLBEI too much, and with no MLBEI on cable anymore not having INHD here in Santa Rosa is a non-issue. In fact, Comcast, if you're listening, don't even plan on putting it on the system up here, give us something else instead.



I agree. At least 80% of A's games and I think almost 100% of Giants games are televised locally so unless your team is not one of the two, it's really not worth it. I usually subscribe to the MLB Gameday Audio online (which is only $15 for the whole season) in case there's a good game on that doesn't involve the A's or Giants.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be hard to believe but it's true.... the message as I received it.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> We are working on ADDING HD channels in the South Bay, on April 5th!
> 
> 
> Here is what we are planning
> 
> 
> We will launch 3 additional HD channels in Los Gatos & Saratoga
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> ESPN 2 HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 724 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> TNT HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 726 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> 
> In Milpitas:
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721
> 
> As you may recall we just launched in Milpitas a new Hispanic Tier of programming which includes ten channels along w/ GMA Pinoy.
> 
> That accounts for the difference in HD channel adds between Los Gatos/Saratoga and Milpitas.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> So good news for the SaraMilgatos area with the addition of new HD and hopefully more to come when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> No new news on the other channels for the rest of the Bay Area but I would imagine they can't be to far away.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey, if this happens I just may stick with Comcast. But only if they upgrade that P.O.S. DVR. Mine is developing new problems every week. I'm often losing audio completely now, and it only comes back if I swap channels and then swap back. The audio is there, it just isn't being sent to my receiver. And remote stutter is worse than ever-- I can't tell you how many recordings I had to start over because I hit the FF and it wouldn't let me stop until it hit the end.


Does anyone know if the Golf Channel is going to carry the HD feed for the Masters on Thurs/Fri? Seems like that would be the reason for picking up that HD channel on the 5th.


----------



## mr. wally

new thread started on hd programming topic saying dish is now broadcasting local sports in hd. does that mean that local dish subscribers will finally get fsnba in hd in time for baseball season? oh please yes!


----------



## walk

The map I saw covered most of the downtown area, but nothing of the outlying areas, like Rincon Valley, etc...


The article did say the were planning deployment inside of 6 months.


----------



## Keenan

Crappy quality pic, but it does show Rincon Valley coverage, covers quite a bit of SR actually.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope. My provider interpreted it to mean the Tivo Series 3 - 2 cards
> 
> They originally were charging $6.95 on all cards but the first but I got the service manager and he found a corporate bulletin from last october that impiied this. I am not saying anything more to upset the apple cart.
> 
> 
> Besides the $6.95 typically is a fee that pays for the basic HW rental so I can see it since I am not depreciating any of their HW assets.



I just looked a my cable bill this month and I noticed they changed the wording for cable cards. It used to be Tivo 2card. This could could be read as 2 cards or it could be read as the 2nd card.


Now it says Dual C-card Digital Access. This seems more like a statement that the single $1.50 applies to the whole S3 tivo and that additional digital outlet does not apply.


Which is how they are charging me BTW.


How about the rest of you guys???


----------



## walk

Yeah as long as you are within 1 mile of Sonoma Hwy...

What about farther out in Oakmont?

Or Bennett Valley / Summerfield? -- Actually, not bad coverage out there either, though I'm sure some of the outer areas won't be covered....


Sure it's better than nothing, especially since SR is a Comcast ghetto right now....


----------



## ayewbf

I started losing signal lock on my s3 tivo tonight, on channels whose frequency is in the upper 700Mhz range. My cable modem says the downstream SNR is 35-36, and the downstream power is -5.8-6.5dBmV. Are my power levels too low? They used to be -7dBmV.


Looks like the s3 tivo loses signal lock when the "signal strength" reported on the s3 drops below 65.


----------



## Dbower

Ugh. The 'tips' have been turned on here (Larkfield area - unincorporated Sonoma County). Any bets on how long it will take before Comcast turns the tips off and ads on full time? Heck, some tip ARE ads! They could easily give us at least 3 more lines of guide info the space for the tips. Maybe more with a smaller font.


What are these people THINKING??!!! Instead of fixing the crappy software in the Mot boxes, they add these useless tips.


Do they WANT us to jump to satellite? Sometimes you just gotta wonder....


It's Comcastic! (or some other nameless adjective - this is a family show after all!).


-Dave


----------



## fender4645

For those interested, someone posted an article in a different thread about a hands-on review of the coming Dell HTPC w/ CableCARD support. Very informative and in-depth article. With the setup working, it really does blow the Moto and S3 DVR out of the water (of course it's about 4 times as expensive too).

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2959&p=1


----------



## ZachAJ

Quick tips....how can we fight this, this is infuriating. I already am paying $150 or something for cable+HSI, I deserve to be ad-free on my f***ing guide.


----------



## Steven0104

Anyone know what channels are included in the Family Tier in the SF Bay Area?


Is "Home and Garden TV" included?


Thanks.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just looked a my cable bill this month and I noticed they changed the wording for cable cards. It used to be Tivo 2card. This could could be read as 2 cards or it could be read as the 2nd card.
> 
> 
> Now it says Dual C-card Digital Access. This seems more like a statement that the single $1.50 applies to the whole S3 tivo and that additional digital outlet does not apply.
> 
> 
> Which is how they are charging me BTW.
> 
> 
> How about the rest of you guys???



Mine has the same change. The proof will be whether customer service has that interpretation. It may depend on who you talk to.


It is kind of funny, when you speak to customer service, they tell you that the $6.99 is for the converter box. When they try to take it off, they tell you the system is forcing them to include the $6.99 charge. When they escalate to the manager, they change their story and say $6.99 is not for equipment, rather it is for any equipment you have that receives digital (first one included "free" in package)


I can imagine some people don't have the charge while others get stuck in endless loop of phone calls. It certainly isn't straight forward and could depend on how they decide to code up your equipment in the billing system.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZachAJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick tips....how can we fight this, this is infuriating. I already am paying $150 or something for cable+HSI, I deserve to be ad-free on my f***ing guide.



Read post #678. Since it seems no one is concerned about these help ads Comcast has no incentive to get rid of them. If you don't complain they are here to stay.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## BillMenlo

New to forum. Have others in the Menlo Park / Palo Alto area lost TNTHD content for the last couple of days? Also, is there HBOHD content available in OnDemand? I have not been able to find any.

Thanks.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read post #678. Since it seems no one is concerned about these help ads Comcast has no incentive to get rid of them. If you don't complain they are here to stay.



Read post #716. You can't complain if the CSR doesn't even know what you're talking about....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Read post #716. You can't complain if the CSR doesn't even know what you're talking about....



That's a problem with the CSR, if they are that clueless when you call ask to speak with a supervisor. The statement by the CSR about not watching tv is a rather flippant remark and I would've ask them why they are working for Comcast. I know it's not a requirement to work there but it is required that they have a basic understanding of the product they are selling.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillMenlo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New to forum. Have others in the Menlo Park / Palo Alto area lost TNTHD content for the last couple of days? Also, is there HBOHD content available in OnDemand? I have not been able to find any.
> 
> Thanks.



bill, TNTHD and ESPN2HD have been down for me ... i'm in pa. i am gonna call them and tell them our headend is SCREWED UP. and i'm gonna complain about the ads. two birds, one CSR.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steven0104* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what channels are included in the Family Tier in the SF Bay Area?
> 
> 
> Is "Home and Garden TV" included?



Presumably, it could be different in different parts of the Bay Area, but where I live, it's:

Food Network

Nickelodeon

Disney Channel

CNN Headline News

The Weather Channel
Home & Garden TV (HGTV)

PBS Sprout

Discovery Kids

Toon Disney

DIY

Nick GAS

Trinity Broadcasting Network

The Science Channel

National Geographic


You can find out for your own area at www.comcast.com - click on "Programming" near the top, then "Channel Lineup" on the dropdown menu that appears; after you enter your address, select "Family Tier" from the dropdown list next to where it says "Select a Package Type" (Family Tier is near the bottom of the list).


Speaking of tiers...does anybody know what the Starter / Preferred / Premium Video packages are supposed to be? (I know what's in them - what I want to know is, why they're there. The Starter Video package looks like it consists of the digital channels the ATSC tuner on my TV can decode from the cable plugged directly into the TV.)


-- Don


----------



## nikeykid

well i got a nice and pleasant CSR. he said other people have called about the problems palo alto is having, so it looks like it will be fixed soon. i also had him document my complaint about the ads and he said he's gotten a few complaints about them too. ok now it's your turn to *****. everyone.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a problem with the CSR, if they are that clueless when you call ask to speak with a supervisor. The statement by the CSR about not watching tv is a rather flippant remark and I would've ask them why they are working for Comcast. I know it's not a requirement to work there but it is required that they have a basic understanding of the product they are selling.



Yeah, that wasn't aimed at you, Mikef5.....I know you're instrumental in helping us out here. This just reflects my frustration with the guide tips and CSRs. I did ask her why someone that doesn't watch TV is working for a cable TV company.....How is she supposed to relate to what I am describing? Anyway, I feel a lot like another poster here stated.....I'm currently paying Comcast $177/mo.....I should NOT be subjected to tips/ads that I have no use for. It's really a slap in the face by Comcast, IMO.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did ask her why someone that doesn't watch TV is working for a cable TV company???



Well, I design chips but don't use/buy those chips.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I design chips but don't use/buy those chips.



But you can answer basic questions on those chips if a customer wanted info on them, yes?? That's the point I was driving at, I don't care if the CSR doesn't watch tv but they are there as a representative of Comcast and should be able to answer basic questions and if not be able to access a supervisor to find out the answer for the customer and not give flippant answers.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you can answer basic questions on those chips if a customer wanted info on them, yes??



Yes, of course. If not, I would be out of a job.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, that wasn't aimed at you, Mikef5.....I know you're instrumental in helping us out here. This just reflects my frustration with the guide tips and CSRs. I did ask her why someone that doesn't watch TV is working for a cable TV company.....How is she supposed to relate to what I am describing? Anyway, I feel a lot like another poster here stated.....I'm currently paying Comcast $177/mo.....I should NOT be subjected to tips/ads that I have no use for. It's really a slap in the face by Comcast, IMO.



Didn't take it personal







I just wanted people to realize if you put up with that stuff from the CSR's then it's not only bad for customers it's bad for Comcast and the way customers look at them. I'm just as frustrated with those help ads as you are and I'll bet dollars to dough nuts they'll be replaced with commercial ads in the future , not that I was told that but they tried the guides ads awhile back and the only way we got rid of them was by everyone complaining about them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. If not, I would be out of a job.



My point exactly. The CSR should've said, " I don't personally know but I'll ask my supervisor and find out for you. " A direct and simple answer that would've satisfied the customer and made it look like Comcast cared about your concerns. It seems that customer satisfaction has become a thing of the past but we have ourselves to blame for allowing it to continue. Ok, I'm off the soap box ..... for now










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I design chips but don't use/buy those chips.



Hmmm.......I design chips too (custom IC analog layout), but how

do you get around in this world without using them??? (Autos,

cell phones, PCs, audio/video, etc.)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm.......I design chips too (custom IC analog layout), but how
> 
> do you get around in this world without using them??? (Autos,
> 
> cell phones, PCs, audio/video, etc.)



Hmmm, I eat chips and there's no way I could get through a baseball game without them, especially the "Ruffles has Ridges " ones.....









But I almost choked on them while watching the Giants and A's not even score in their openers ...







Ok, the A's did score last night but they still lost...







Maybe, I should change to Corn Chips.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you can answer basic questions on those chips if a customer wanted info on them, yes?? That's the point I was driving at, I don't care if the CSR doesn't watch tv but they are there as a representative of Comcast and should be able to answer basic questions and if not be able to access a supervisor to find out the answer for the customer and not give flippant answers.




Okay, I give up. I tried again to file a complaint with a CSR. After my last

experience, I asked this one if she knew what the iGuide was. Her response....

"high speed internet"?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, I give up. I tried again to file a complaint with a CSR. After my last
> 
> experience, I asked this one if she knew what the iGuide was. Her response....
> 
> "high speed internet"?



Did you request to speak to a supervisor ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you request to speak to a supervisor ???




Nope.....I'm not gonna wait around on hold while I'm at work,

but supposedly she filed the complaint after I described the

situation.


BTW Mikef5, let me know if the corn chips work!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope.....I'm not gonna wait around on hold while I'm at work,
> 
> but supposedly she filed the complaint after I described the
> 
> situation.
> 
> 
> BTW Mikef5, let me know if the corn chips work!



Already got them out and made my onion dip to chill in the refrigerator ( beers chilling too ), got the reminder set for the Giants game tonight..... I missed baseball.... there can never be to much baseball especially when shown in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I eat chips and there's no way I could get through a baseball game without them, especially the "Ruffles has Ridges " ones.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I almost choked on them while watching the Giants and A's not even score in their openers ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the A's did score last night but they still lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I should change to Corn Chips.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



C'mon, this is California, you should be eating tortilla chips, with salsa!










Regarding CSRs, in most cases customer service is a drain on the bottom line, very little to no revenue gained by answering questions and trying to fix problems. I would guess that there is probably a threshold where CSR complaints from subs reaches the point where a company will actually do something about it. If they're only getting 5-10% complaints about CSR who are ill-informed and underpaid, then they will probably maintain the status quo. If complaints reach a much higher level, then maybe the company will spend more on salaries and education. It's a matter of internal company economics. In a perfect world it shouldn't be that way, but I'm not aware of any such place.


BTW, I believe in most all franchise agreements there are provisions for maintaining an acceptable level of service from the provider, in fact, financial penalties to the provider if they are not met. Might be worthwhile for those having issues to investigate that route.


As a side note, I can see the above method, contacting the franchise authority when you have problems, becoming less of an option as statewide franchising becomes a reality. I could also see the local offices disappearing as well as the provider consolidates on a state level.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> C'mon, this is California, you should be eating tortilla chips, with salsa!



As a young man, well maybe a boy, in LA I got started on Fritos and guacamole. I'm still partial to that.


----------



## Keenan

I was never big on Fritos, too greasy from what I recall, do they still make them?


----------



## bobby94928

Oh yeah!!!

http://fritolay.com/fl/flstore/cgi-b...cts_fritos.htm


----------



## c3

Sorry for starting a topic about "chips".


----------



## JCormac

Anyone else in SF having issues with Fox Bay Area HD today? 720 doesn't seem to want to work (although I get program information).


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JCormac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else in SF having issues with Fox Bay Area HD today? 720 doesn't seem to want to work (although I get program information).



Having the same problem here. It's "freezing" when you tune to 720.


----------



## Keenan

I got a frozen logo when I looked earlier also.


----------



## walk

Same here. It's supposed to be Warriors, though they have Giants listed starting at 8pm (game starts at 7:15...)

EDIT: 7:05 now I'm getting the Giants game on 720.


Also is everyone else as pissed off as I am that the banner ads are back on the guide screen??


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZachAJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick tips....how can we fight this, this is infuriating. I already am paying $150 or something for cable+HSI, I deserve to be ad-free on my f***ing guide.



Ok I see that we are....


Well, the last time they did this, everyone complained so hard that they had to remove them. I suggest calling 1-800-COMCAST and letting them know how mad you are.....


----------



## blues96

As per headline on ESPN, it looks like MLB Extra Innings is back on Cable. Not sure on the HD availability, as that remains to be seen.

http://x.go.com/cgi/x.pl?goto=http:/...040422&srvc=sz 


thought I'd pass on some good news for some.


I am new to Comcast in San Fran as I moved from a Comcast area in Dallas, TX.


See ya,


Blues96

Mountain View


----------



## rsra13

What ads?


How do you see the ads?

If I'm watching a channel and press the "OK" button to see the channel list, I don't see any ad.


Oh I found out the ads, it's when you press the "Guide" (duh!) button. I never use that button. I only click the "OK" button and browse the channel list, 3 by 3.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As per headline on ESPN, it looks like MLB Extra Innings is back on Cable. Not sure on the HD availability, as that remains to be seen.
> 
> http://x.go.com/cgi/x.pl?goto=http:/...040422&srvc=sz
> 
> 
> thought I'd pass on some good news for some.
> 
> 
> I am new to Comcast in San Fran as I moved from a Comcast area in Dallas, TX.
> 
> 
> See ya,
> 
> 
> Blues96
> 
> Mountain View



Interesting. The games have never been in HD and I haven't heard anything different this year that would lead to me to think otherwise.


----------



## Mikef5

So, I sit down, crack open a beer and start dipping my chips ( changed the dip to guacamole ) and Bonds hits a home run. It must be a sign from the baseball gods.... eat guacamole and they will win.....







Now let's see if they can continue and win the game. Back to the game and the guacamole










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> C'mon, this is California, you should be eating tortilla chips, with salsa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding CSRs, in most cases customer service is a drain on the bottom line, very little to no revenue gained by answering questions and trying to fix problems.



Keenan, don't worry, Comcast is listening to us. The customer service folks are now both eating tortilla chips and salsa and becoming less of a drain on the bottom line. The last several times I called into customer service, I reached the newly created Guadalajara, Mexico call center. Their method for reducing complaints is very effective, at least initially. They will agree with whatever you say and promise to fix it, but when you call back in a week because you find out nothing was done, the US reps say there was no record of any action being initiated. Then you lodge your complaint against the US rep you are speaking with, which of course just shows Comcast that US reps are performing worse than the new Mexico call center, thus they should shift even more reps over.


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you rescan? Here in Santa Clara, lots of changes. NBC11 is now 11.1 a few days ago. I was still getting it on 116.1, but after a rescan today, it now shows at 11.1. Last week I had to do a rescan and now get the HD channels on: 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, and 11.1. IOW, they match the 'old' analog channels with the added .1 to them.



I believe Comcast did a remap of some channels. I went home to Cupertino and noticed the same too.


Here in Berkeley, I did a rescan and NBC finally shows up as 11.1. Moreover, I think the digital channel count went from 200ish to 400+ in Berkeley. That's exactly what I've been getting in Cupertino. Thanks for finally upgrading the [email protected]$$ East Bay.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keenan, don't worry, Comcast is listening to us. The customer service folks are now both eating tortilla chips and salsa and becoming less of a drain on the bottom line. The last several times I called into customer service, I reached the newly created Guadalajara, Mexico call center. Their method for reducing complaints is very effective, at least initially. They will agree with whatever you say and promise to fix it, but when you call back in a week because you find out nothing was done, the US reps say there was no record of any action being initiated. Then you lodge your complaint against the US rep you are speaking with, which of course just shows Comcast that US reps are performing worse than the new Mexico call center, thus they should shift even more reps over.



Yes, this sort of crap is pervasive in the industry, I had made 3 calls to Dish customer service on the return of a DVR, each time reaching someone obviously somewhere in the Indian sub-continent. Three months later with still no resolution. I finally reached a US based CSR, and naturally, there was no record of my 3 previous calls.


It's simple really, until subs start dropping Comcast(or any company) due to bad CSR experiences, nothing will change, why put money into customer service if it's not losing you money in it's current configuration?


----------



## dkwong

Does anyone know what clear QAM channels are available in Union City? The first post in this thread lists Discovery HD Theater as unencrypted. Is that available along with the locals in HD?


----------



## TPeterson

I think that Comcast in the Bay Area is now pretty uniformly encrypting all HD channels except for the OTA retransmitted ones. So DIS-HD, InHD, etc., are all off the clear QAM list (except for the odd "weekend preview", such as we had for HBO a few weeks ago).


----------



## John Mace

OK, I'm getting 721 now (it's got the Golf Channel feed), but not the other 2 channels. Maybe later today...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I'm getting 721 now (it's got the Golf Channel feed), but not the other 2 channels. Maybe later today...



John,

What area do you live in ?? If you're in the Milpitas area that's all you're going to get for the time being. Comcast added about 10 Hispanic channels so that took out the ability to add the other HD channels the rest of the SaraMilgatos area is getting.


So far I'm not impressed with this channel. Not doing HD at this time and is broadcasting the same thing that's on the SD channel 405 and after the Master's is over I don't see anything that would be broadcasted in HD. I would've rather had ESPN2-HD, at least that shows a variety of sports programing and alot of it is in HD. While, I like golf and play myself, this just isn't something I'd really watch or want but others might.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, I sit down, crack open a beer and start dipping my chips ( changed the dip to guacamole ) and Bonds hits a home run. It must be a sign from the baseball gods.... eat guacamole and they will win.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see if they can continue and win the game. Back to the game and the guacamole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The baseball gods are so cruel.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rowsdower37

I'm an RCN subscriber, but I wanted to ask Comcast subscribers if they were getting the Giants HD feed last night. Everything was great on opening day, but I tuned in to the HD channel last night and all I got was the off-air graphic, so I was wondering if there is some kind of partial exclusivity deal between Comcast and FSN.


I read a few complaints above about last night, but I want to know if this lasted throughout the game. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. The games have never been in HD and I haven't heard anything different this year that would lead to me to think otherwise.



I did a fair bit of research about this last year as I was trying to figure out if I was going to spring for the $129/season package. There were a smattering of HD games on the DirecTV package, as I recall--or so it was reported on various web forums. I remember reading posts suggesting that the cable operators would have the ability to do this, but given the bandwidth constraints, I was always skeptical. It looks like DirecTV has a fairly large number of HD games in the Extra Inning package.

DirecTV Extra Innings Schedule 


I can't imagine where/how Comcast would be able to put these games up in encrypted HD. Absent HD, I'll just watch any games I really need to see on their crappy MLB.TV webcast. (I subscribe to that package for when I am travelling and to get the audio/highlights packages on demand.)


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The baseball gods are so cruel.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Admit it, Mike . . . you had stopped eating chips and guacamole and were done with the beer by the time Taschner came on in the eighth, right? You have to keep feeding the gods to bring home a victory . . . more beer and guac needed!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rowsdower37* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm an RCN subscriber, but I wanted to ask Comcast subscribers if they were getting the Giants HD feed last night. Everything was great on opening day, but I tuned in to the HD channel last night and all I got was the off-air graphic, so I was wondering if there is some kind of partial exclusivity deal between Comcast and FSN.
> 
> 
> I read a few complaints above about last night, but I want to know if this lasted throughout the game. Thanks.



Yes, it was in HD on FSNBA-HD but it started late and for a while I thought they weren't going to show it in HD and after the Giant's lose maybe they shouldn't of









I don't know about an exclusive deal but Comcast has made significant investments in FSNBA so it might be hard for the sat's to get FSN to do a deal with them but Directv was able to so maybe Dish will also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rowsdower37* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm an RCN subscriber, but I wanted to ask Comcast subscribers if they were getting the Giants HD feed last night.



Yes, FSN-BA-HD (720 on most of our Comcast systems) had the high def feed for the Wednesday night Padres game. In Marin County, anyways.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Admit it, Mike . . . you had stopped eating chips and guacamole and were done with the beer by the time Taschner came on in the eighth, right? You have to keep feeding the gods to bring home a victory . . . more beer and guac needed!



Finished the beer by the eight inning ??? I'm ex-Navy, if it took me that long I should be taken out back and shot









I think I'll try the salsa trick next game, as long as Barry keeps hitting home runs that'll take some of the sting out of the loss.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> What area do you live in ?? If you're in the Milpitas area that's all you're going to get for the time being. Comcast added about 10 Hispanic channels so that took out the ability to add the other HD channels the rest of the SaraMilgatos area is getting.
> 
> 
> So far I'm not impressed with this channel. Not doing HD at this time and is broadcasting the same thing that's on the SD channel 405 and after the Master's is over I don't see anything that would be broadcasted in HD. I would've rather had ESPN2-HD, at least that shows a variety of sports programing and alot of it is in HD. While, I like golf and play myself, this just isn't something I'd really watch or want but others might.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



LG/Saratoga. Most of the golf tournaments are on TGC on Thurs and Fri, so I expect we'll see them in HD on those days. I don't mind having the same programming as on 405-- most of the HD channels are always showing whatever is on the SD channel.


Plus, if they put the Versus feed on 721, maybe we'll get some more Sharks games in HD and/or the Tour de France in HD this summer. That would be great.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LG/Saratoga. Most of the golf tournaments are on TGC on Thurs and Fri, so I expect we'll see them in HD on those days. I don't mind having the same programming as on 405-- most of the HD channels are always showing whatever is on the SD channel.
> 
> 
> Plus, if they put the Versus feed on 721, maybe we'll get some more Sharks games in HD and/or the Tour de France in HD this summer. That would be great.



Well, let's see, today is Thursday the first day of the Masters and no HD, even the in studio shots are not HD. Comes on again at 4 pm, I really doubt that it will be HD then either. Like I said it's wasting bandwidth by showing the same thing on 2 channels. What they should do is get rid of VS and Golf SD and just use VSGolf-HD and free up some bandwidth so Milpitas can at least get ESPN2-HD. I wish they'd finish those upgrades soon. Which reminds me, did you get the other 2 channels that were suppose to be added for your area ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Interesting article regarding Comcast on internet bandwidth usage. The article and the linked-to blog also are a commentary on CSR uselessness.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Comcast Cuts Off Bandwidth Hogs


04.04.07


By Chloe Albanesius


Man your PCs. The bandwidth hogs are revolting and Comcast is the recipient of their virtual torches and pitchforks.


Customers across the country have been contacted by the telecom giant with a warning to curb excessive bandwidth consumption or risk a one-year service termination. Comcast, however, is refusing to reveal how much bandwidth use is allowed, making it impossible for customers to know if they are in danger of violating Comcast's limit.


The move has driven customers to sign up with other service providers.


"Comcast and I are not on speaking terms," said Frank Carreiro, a West Jordan, Utah resident who had his Internet service terminated by Comcast in January.


Carreiro said he received a message from a Comcast Security Assurance representative in December, who warned him that he was hogging too much of the company's bandwidth and needed to cut down. When Carreiro contacted customer service about the call, they had no idea what he was talking about and suggested it was a prank phone call. Unconvinced, Carreiro contacted Comcast several more times, but was again told there was no problem.


A month later, he woke up to a dead Internet connection. Customer service directed him to the Security Assurance division, which Carreiro said informed him he would now be without service for one year.


Carreiro said he told Security Assurance that customer service had cleared him of any wrongdoing, but Security Assurance reportedly told him that customer service is not kept abreast of bandwidth issues for security purposes. Comcast also refused to tell Carreiro how much bandwidth he would have been allowed to use to avoid service termination.


"It was a very frustrating experience," he said.


Carreiro has since switched to DSL service from Qwest, which became available in his neighborhood in late February. Again connected to the Web, he has taken his fight to the blogosphere with an online journal ( http://comcastissue.blogspot.com ) detailing his troubles.


Admitted "Internet junkie" and Chattanooga resident Cameron Smith also had his service cut off in January for one year. "They said there wasn't a limit [for downloading] but that I was downloading too much, about 550 gigs. I backed off to about 450 gigs, but they still suspended us."


Smith has since switched to DSL service from BellSouth AT&T. "I don't like it," he said, but it is the only other high-speed option available in Chattanooga and he refuses to ever return to Comcast again.


Smith also pondered the possibility of a class-action lawsuit against Comcast, but has been delayed by funding issues. "If I could afford it, then I would do it in a heartbeat because it's a bait-and-switch with their customer service," he said.


As of press time, repeated calls to Comcast were not returned, nor were messages left for Comcast Security Assurance or e-mails sent to that department's manager, Jay Opperman.


[Update: Comcast sent a response since this story was published, which we've included at the end of this report.]


In a February statement regarding Carreiro's case, Comcast said that "customers who are notified of excessive usage typically consume more than 100 times the average national Comcast bandwidth usage" and apologized for "for any miscommunication that this customer may have received about this process." next: What About the Others?

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2111373,00.asp 

Comcast Cuts Off Bandwidth Hogs - News and Analysis by PC Magazine


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Comcast, however, is refusing to reveal how much bandwidth use is allowed, making it impossible for customers to know if they are in danger of violating Comcast's limit."_


Huh??


----------



## fender4645

These people were obviously riding the ********** wave. Either way, HSI is very close to being a commodity and eventually companies will have to lift any kind of restrictions. As the people who were "terminated" did...they just went to DSL. No skin off their backs. I too dabble in "large file" downloading but I'm guessing I don't do it enough to show up on Comcast's radar. I know some people who literally having it going 24/7. I know one person who has both Comcast HSI and DSL -- Comcast is used for nothing but downloading torrents and the DSL line is used for his day-to-day browsing.


----------



## Keenan

Indeed, with the onset of video delivery over the internet Comcast et al better get used to huge bandwidth usage. Theoretically, if they're advertising say 6mbps DL speed, then it should be capable, or allowed, to be doing that 24/7.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast Cuts Off Bandwidth Hogs
> 
> 
> 04.04.07
> 
> 
> By Chloe Albanesius



Old news, this has been going on at Comcast for at least 3-4 years.



> Quote:
> "They said there wasn't a limit [for downloading] but that I was downloading too much, about 550 gigs. I backed off to about 450 gigs, but they still suspended us."



If that's _per month_..







Good god man! The limit has been determined (using anecdotal evidence) to be around 100 gigs per month. So he was 5.5 times over the limit.. yeah I don't think "backing off" to "only" 4.5 times over the limit is going to help much.


If anyone is surprised by this.... well they shouldn't be. Yeah I think it sucks that they don't publish the limits, and what I really don't understand is how using your 6Mbits peaked out for 20 minutes a day vs 24 hours a day matters much to your neighbor.... If peaking out your 6Mb causes his interweb to slow down, then it causes it to slow down, no matter how many minutes/month it does... (It also means their network is poorly designed and/or their caps are too high)...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theoretically, if they're advertising say 6mbps DL speed, then it should be capable, or allowed, to be doing that 24/7.



That's what I think too, but don't try telling the folks over at broadbandreports.com Comcast forum.. you'll just be told to "shut up you stupid bandwidth hog!!"


----------



## c3

I assume that Comcast has to pay its Internet provider(s) based on the amount of data transferred. Therefore, high bandwidth users are costing Comcast too much money.


----------



## walk

So does every DSL provider, yet you never hear about them having caps.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does every DSL provider, yet you never hear about them having caps.



DSL has many different classes of service: 768K, 1.5M, 3M, 6M. The bandwidth is capped based on how much the user pays. I guess that's good enough for the DSL providers.


Just like what fender4645 said, I know one person who has both DSL and cable modem, and the cable modem service is used specifically for transferring large files.


----------



## John Mace

I'm getting The Masters in HD on 705 (CBS-HD) right now. Awesome!!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DSL has many different classes of service: 768K, 1.5M, 3M, 6M. The bandwidth is capped based on how much the user pays. I guess that's good enough for the DSL providers.
> 
> 
> Just like what fender4645 said, I know one person who has both DSL and cable modem, and the cable modem service is used specifically for transferring large files.



I think what Walk was saying though, with DSL, running at 6mbps 24/7(if there's anyone who does such a thing, I'm sure there are) you don't hear of any DSL users being told to cut back. Run that rate, 6mbps/24/7 with Comcast and you'll lose your account due to "excessive" bandwidth usage.


If I were selling a product that advertised X-amount of bandwidth, I would certainly try and make sure that "X" could be accommodated. As it is, Comcast knows darn well that if everyone on the node decided to run at peaks rates for any extended length of time practically nothing would get transferred, it's one of the drawbacks to the cable HSI system. They're simply playing the odds that everyone does not peak out all the time.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think what Walk was saying though, with DSL, running at 6mbps 24/7(if there anyone who does such a thing, I'm sure there are) you don't here of any DSL users being told to cut back. Run that rate, 6mbps/24/7 with Comcast and you'll lose your account due to "excessive" bandwidth usage.
> 
> 
> If I were selling a product that advertised X-amount of bandwidth, I would certainly try and make sure that "X" could be accommodated. As it is, Comcast knows darn well that if everyone on the node decided to run at peaks rates for any extended length of time practically nothing would get transferred, it's one of the drawbacks to the cable HSI system. They're simply playing the odds that everyone does not peak out all the time.



I think that's exactly it. Because each DSL subscriber has a dedicated line to the switching station, the DSL/Phone company can accurately estimate the throughput since there are, for the most part, no other environmental factors. With cable HSI, everyone in a node shares the same pipe. So you're adding an "unknown" environmental variable -- i.e. the geeky kid down the street who's downloading the entire Beverly Hills 90210 series off the torrent network. So my guess is Comcast is only notifying the "geek kid" of the node in areas where people are complaining about speeds. I live in an area of Moraga where there happens to be a lot of elderly which is why I'm seeing VERY fast sustained speeds (upwards of 9Mb) and no one is complaining.


----------



## tskrainar

Well, after a glorious couple of months of the Sharks in HD on FSN-HD, I'm told tonight that this channel is not available in my area (Sunnyvale). The channel was, in fact, available as of last night (Giants game), and when I tuned in tonight for the Sharks game, my TV informed me (I have a cable card) that the channel was Not Authorized. Two calls and two hits to my cable card later, I called a third time, and after being put on hold on and off for 20 minutes, was told that this channel is not available in my area (despite the fact that it's been on comcast.net's TV Planner for some time now -- oh, and all the games I've watched as well...). I asked to be transferred to a higher tier tech or engineer, and was told that I was talking to one (if anyone from Comcast is reading this, and believes I've been provided incorrect information, I have their name and operator ID).


Can anyone else confirm?



Edit: Fourth call to Comcast, and I'm told I never should have gotten this channel to begin with. Upgrade is scheduled for sometime later this year (maybe), and I won't see FSN-HD until then. No explanation provided when I told them that my TV reports a tuning status of "Not Authorized" vs. "No Signal" (which is what I get when I manually enter a channel I know I don't get, like 719). I'm officially royally pissed off now. Comcastic.


Edit2: After logging in to comcast.com and selecting my Channel Lineup ( http://www.comcast.com/customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx ), 720 FSN-HD is, in fact, part of my lineup. This is the definition of run-around. I'm ever-so thrilled....


----------



## fender4645

I've noticed that KTVU is showing more of its "field" news segments in HD (not just widescreen) -- at least the 10:00 news which is the only one I watch.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after a glorious couple of months of the Sharks in HD on FSN-HD, I'm told tonight that this channel is not available in my area (Sunnyvale). The channel was, in fact, available as of last night (Giants game), and when I tuned in tonight for the Sharks game, my TV informed me (I have a cable card) that the channel was Not Authorized. Two calls and two hits to my cable card later, I called a third time, and after being put on hold on and off for 20 minutes, was told that this channel is not available in my area (despite the fact that it's been on comcast.net's TV Planner for some time now -- oh, and all the games I've watched as well...). I asked to be transferred to a higher tier tech or engineer, and was told that I was talking to one (if anyone from Comcast is reading this, and believes I've been provided incorrect information, I have their name and operator ID).
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fourth call to Comcast, and I'm told I never should have gotten this channel to begin with. Upgrade is scheduled for sometime later this year (maybe), and I won't see FSN-HD until then. No explanation provided when I told them that my TV reports a tuning status of "Not Authorized" vs. "No Signal" (which is what I get when I manually enter a channel I know I don't get, like 719). I'm officially royally pissed off now. Comcastic.
> 
> 
> Edit2: After logging in to comcast.com and selecting my Channel Lineup ( http://www.comcast.com/customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx ), 720 FSN-HD is, in fact, part of my lineup. This is the definition of run-around. I'm ever-so thrilled....



I'm in Sunnyvale, and while 720 shows up in the Comcast DVR guide as "Off Air", tuning to the channel does nothing (it just stays on the last channel I was viewing) and no longer shows the FSN HD logo like it usually does when there's no programming (at least I think so, since I don't really watch that channel).


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after a glorious couple of months of the Sharks in HD on FSN-HD, I'm told tonight that this channel is not available in my area (Sunnyvale). The channel was, in fact, available as of last night (Giants game), and when I tuned in tonight for the Sharks game, my TV informed me (I have a cable card) that the channel was Not Authorized. Two calls and two hits to my cable card later, I called a third time, and after being put on hold on and off for 20 minutes, was told that this channel is not available in my area (despite the fact that it's been on comcast.net's TV Planner for some time now -- oh, and all the games I've watched as well...). I asked to be transferred to a higher tier tech or engineer, and was told that I was talking to one (if anyone from Comcast is reading this, and believes I've been provided incorrect information, I have their name and operator ID).
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fourth call to Comcast, and I'm told I never should have gotten this channel to begin with. Upgrade is scheduled for sometime later this year (maybe), and I won't see FSN-HD until then. No explanation provided when I told them that my TV reports a tuning status of "Not Authorized" vs. "No Signal" (which is what I get when I manually enter a channel I know I don't get, like 719). I'm officially royally pissed off now. Comcastic.
> 
> 
> Edit2: After logging in to comcast.com and selecting my Channel Lineup ( http://www.comcast.com/customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx ), 720 FSN-HD is, in fact, part of my lineup. This is the definition of run-around. I'm ever-so thrilled....



I don't believe that the Sharks game last night was HD, so it wouldn't come on FSN-HD. Try looking at the channel tonight at 7PM. The Giant-Dodger game is in HD.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after a glorious couple of months of the Sharks in HD on FSN-HD, I'm told tonight that this channel is not available in my area (Sunnyvale). The channel was, in fact, available as of last night (Giants game), and when I tuned in tonight for the Sharks game, my TV informed me (I have a cable card) that the channel was Not Authorized.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, and while 720 shows up in the Comcast DVR guide as "Off Air", tuning to the channel does nothing (it just stays on the last channel I was viewing) and no longer shows the FSN HD logo like it usually does when there's no programming (at least I think so, since I don't really watch that channel).



I'm in the downtown Sunnyvale area. I was able to switch to channel 720 during the Sharks game with my Moto 6200 box, but I got a completely blank, black screen - no FSN logo, no "Not Authorized" message, nothing. I only checked it once last night. I'll check it again when I get home tonight and post if I have a different result.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't believe that the Sharks game last night was HD, so it wouldn't come on FSN-HD. Try looking at the channel tonight at 7PM. The Giant-Dodger game is in HD.



As far as I could tell, it was supposed to be -- the comcast.net TV Planner (useful for people like me with CableCARDs who don't have an interactive guide) indicated "NHL Hockey" at 7:30 on 720 in my area.


----------



## Keenan

Interesting article from the Chicago Sun Times linked to from PaulGo's Comcast Technology thread. It looks like Comcast is changing it's tune on retaining some analog channels past the 2009 OTA deadline. Keep in mind, this is Chicago-specific, but it does seem to indicate a definite direction for Comcast in general.


************************************************************ **********


Beam me up! Comcast going all-digital soon

VP promises improved picture, sound


April 6, 2007

BY HOWARD WOLINSKY [email protected] 

Ready or not, Comcast's Chicago customers on older analog services are going digital by July 1.


Eric Schaefer, Comcast vice president of sales and marketing in Schaumburg, said, "Analog TV is going away, and digital TV is coming. People are going to have clearer pictures and better sound. They will have interactive guides, and 40 free channels of Music Choice and a special universal remote control."


At the customer's choice, the cable giant will either send the customer a new Motorola digital cable box in the mail or the consumer can pick up a device at Comcast's offices.


The change doesn't affect the vast majority of Comcast's 2 million Chicago area customers because they already receive digital services.


Comcast is aiming to prepare its customers for the federally mandated migration from analog to high-definition/digital services by Feb. 17, 2009, Schaefer said.


Initially, Chicago customers with "standard" cable service, including local TV stations plus analog cable -- such as Comedy Central, MTV and ESPN -- will be migrated to the new service.


"We're doing the city first. Then, we'll do the suburbs," Schaefer said.


Consumers with basic cable, with just the local broadcasts, public education and government channels, also will be converted to digital boxes by 2009.


Schaefer said setting up the new cable boxes is simple, just switching three to six wires.


"It can be done in a couple minutes," he said. "They don't even have to set up the clock. The satellite will do that for them."


If consumers find this challenging, they can book a service call.


He said the new boxes will enable these consumers to add services, such as HBO or Showtime, with a phone call or placing an order on the Internet.


"Once these boxes are in the house, people won't have to wait for the cable guy," he said.


He said the new digital boxes also will make available huge amounts of extra bandwidth, enough to add 120 high-def channels, 400 digital channels and 10,000 streams of video on demand.

http://www.suntimes.com/business/330...able06.article 

Beam me up! Comcast going all-digital soon :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Business


----------



## russwong

This is a funny discussion, because this was the stuff I was alluding to when we had our Cable vs DSL discussion a few weeks back and you were all caught up on your speeds... There's more to it then just speeds and even still, there are DSL speeds that are pretty damn fast. Comcast has never been friendly to the true internet user. Even in their policies, it says you can't run a server. Too many caveats with arbitrary rules and too much focus on just speeds. There's more to broadband internet then just download speeds.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does every DSL provider, yet you never hear about them having caps.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that's exactly it. Because each DSL subscriber has a dedicated line to the switching station, the DSL/Phone company can accurately estimate the throughput since there are, for the most part, no other environmental factors. With cable HSI, everyone in a node shares the same pipe. So you're adding an "unknown" environmental variable -- i.e. the geeky kid down the street who's downloading the entire Beverly Hills 90210 series off the torrent network. So my guess is Comcast is only notifying the "geek kid" of the node in areas where people are complaining about speeds. I live in an area of Moraga where there happens to be a lot of elderly which is why I'm seeing VERY fast sustained speeds (upwards of 9Mb) and no one is complaining.


----------



## walk

See that's the thing. Look at this scenario...


Bob and Hank are neighbors. Both use cable HSI. Bob likes to get on the interwebs at 8pm and download his porn and his Battlestar Galactica rips and his mp3s. Hank also likes to get on at 8pm but only to read his email and do a little web surfing, he saves the heavy downloading for late at night/overnight (say 12-8am).


Bob maxes out his connection starting at 8pm, to say 10pm. During this time Hank experiences very slow interweb and he calls Comcast to complain but they say only "Sorry speeds are not guaranteed you should read the fine print pal". Now since Bob only downloads for 2 hours a day and so only 78 GB/month (for ex.) he is spared a nasty TOS letter and threats to terminate his service EVEN THOUGH he is still maxing out his 6MB and hogging poor Hank's bandwidth during prime-time. Meanwhile Hank, being the good neighbor that he is, only does his heavy downloading during the wee hours, BUT since he does it for more like 8 hours a day, he goes over the mythical 100GB "cap" and has his service terminated.


I ask you, how the F does that make sense? (I don't expect an answer, just curious how people figure the GB/month caps help the "neighbor" guy while he's trying to read his email and pay his bills online etc... during prime-time... I mean if you are maxing out your connection and that causes problems for your neighbor, it causes problems, even if it's only for 20-30 minutes a day and not 18 hours...)


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as I could tell, it was supposed to be -- the comcast.net TV Planner (useful for people like me with CableCARDs who don't have an interactive guide) indicated "NHL Hockey" at 7:30 on 720 in my area.



I watched it in HD on 720 last night. Good game!


----------



## russwong

You're right, it doesn't make sense, but that's a limitation of the shared bandwidth technology that is cable. As you mentioned, the 6 megs download isn't guaranteed, because the total bandwidth is shared by everyone and if everyone else is using it, then you're SOL. I had a friend who every night when he got home, his cable would slow to a crawl, even though he's supposed to get to 6 megs. For those in an area with old people like fender who don't have to share their cable that's a great thing too!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See that's the thing. Look at this scenario...
> 
> 
> Bob and Hank are neighbors. Both use cable HSI. Bob likes to get on the interwebs at 8pm and download his porn and his Battlestar Galactica rips and his mp3s. Hank also likes to get on at 8pm but only to read his email and do a little web surfing, he saves the heavy downloading for late at night/overnight (say 12-8am).
> 
> 
> Bob maxes out his connection starting at 8pm, to say 10pm. During this time Hank experiences very slow interweb and he calls Comcast to complain but they say only "Sorry speeds are not guaranteed you should read the fine print pal". Now since Bob only downloads for 2 hours a day and so only 78 GB/month (for ex.) he is spared a nasty TOS letter and threats to terminate his service EVEN THOUGH he is still maxing out his 6MB and hogging poor Hank's bandwidth during prime-time. Meanwhile Hank, being the good neighbor that he is, only does his heavy downloading during the wee hours, BUT since he does it for more like 8 hours a day, he goes over the mythical 100GB "cap" and has his service terminated.
> 
> 
> I ask you, how the F does that make sense? (I don't expect an answer, just curious how people figure the GB/month caps help the "neighbor" guy while he's trying to read his email and pay his bills online etc... during prime-time... I mean if you are maxing out your connection and that causes problems for your neighbor, it causes problems, even if it's only for 20-30 minutes a day and not 18 hours...)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See that's the thing. Look at this scenario...
> 
> 
> Bob and Hank are neighbors. Both use cable HSI. Bob likes to get on the interwebs at 8pm and download his porn and his Battlestar Galactica rips and his mp3s. Hank also likes to get on at 8pm but only to read his email and do a little web surfing, he saves the heavy downloading for late at night/overnight (say 12-8am).
> 
> 
> Bob maxes out his connection starting at 8pm, to say 10pm. During this time Hank experiences very slow interweb and he calls Comcast to complain but they say only "Sorry speeds are not guaranteed you should read the fine print pal". Now since Bob only downloads for 2 hours a day and so only 78 GB/month (for ex.) he is spared a nasty TOS letter and threats to terminate his service EVEN THOUGH he is still maxing out his 6MB and hogging poor Hank's bandwidth during prime-time. Meanwhile Hank, being the good neighbor that he is, only does his heavy downloading during the wee hours, BUT since he does it for more like 8 hours a day, he goes over the mythical 100GB "cap" and has his service terminated.
> 
> 
> I ask you, how the F does that make sense? (I don't expect an answer, just curious how people figure the GB/month caps help the "neighbor" guy while he's trying to read his email and pay his bills online etc... during prime-time... I mean if you are maxing out your connection and that causes problems for your neighbor, it causes problems, even if it's only for 20-30 minutes a day and not 18 hours...)



Not sure what you're trying to say, are you saying that the lack of a cap imposed by Comcast makes sense given the scenario you describe above?


To me that's not even the point, in my mind, if the service advertises X amount of speed it should be able to provide that amount 24/7 whether the subscriber uses it or not.


A conspiracy nut might also think that Comcast is imposing arbitrary caps in an effort to get you to use their own video sources. A company like Amazon or Apple can't be too happy with a cable internet provider preventing the subscriber from purchasing/downloading as much as they want. And there's a new kid on the block as well, Vuze by Azureus, and there are others.

http://www.vuze.com/app 

Vuze by Azureus - High Definition Movies and Videos


----------



## Keenan

I suspect that as Comcast goes digital more and more they will have to open up more bandwidth for internet use as the "share with your neighbors" problem is only going to get worse, can't imagine any scenario where it would get better in it's current configuration.


----------



## russwong

Yeah, the more I think about it there's only going to be more and more downloading going on. Even now, a 1 hour HD show is about 6g-10g. I don't see how you can set a cap at 100G a month, that's just impossible...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I suspect that as Comcast goes digital more and more they will have to open up more bandwidth for internet use as the "share with your neighbors" problem is only going to get worse, can't imagine any scenario where it would get better in it's current configuration.


----------



## walk

Well if it's any consolation, their idea of "too much" is supposedly based on an "average" usage. So if the average overall usage goes up, then the "caps" should also go up.


The thing to remember too is that very very few people end up getting TOS letters, and those that do are just downloading absolutely *ridiculous* amounts of data, much more than even the most rabid downloader you can imagine would ever use.


----------



## mattack

Supposedly there's another free HBO weekend?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=347305


----------



## mikeaymar

Well, here it is April 6, and things don't appear to have turned out as described by Andrew Johnson. I am getting VS/Golf on 721 now, but I get the "One Moment Please" blue banner. Yesterday I got a picture on 721, but no more. But hey, it's only Masters week, which has the best HD golf coverage of the year. Hopefully Comcast won't screw up CBS-HD so I can watch it this weekend. I dont get TNT-HD or ESPN2-HD at all. Nothing on 724 or 726. Not on the guide either.

Additionally, my reception on INHD and ESPN-HD has gone to crap and they are unwatchable. So, tonight is is the Giants'Dodgers on good old SD FSN...

My guess is that this is related to squeezing more channels into our bandwidth starved network in Los Gatos.

Why am I not surprised? This is like that famous Chinese torture, where they say that the body part they are now cutting off is the last one they will cut off if you just tell the truth this time. Then they cut off one more, and one more, and....

Well, maybe not that bad, but I can't believe the incompetence of this company.

Is anyone is Saramilgatos doing better?

Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More HD to be added to SaraMilgatos area and no not an April Fools joke !!!!*
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be hard to believe but it's true.... the message as I received it.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> We are working on ADDING HD channels in the South Bay, on April 5th!
> 
> 
> Here is what we are planning
> 
> 
> We will launch 3 additional HD channels in Los Gatos & Saratoga
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> ESPN 2 HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 724 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> TNT HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 726 in Los Gatos and Saratoga.
> 
> 
> In Milpitas:
> 
> Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721
> 
> As you may recall we just launched in Milpitas a new Hispanic Tier of programming which includes ten channels along w/ GMA Pinoy.
> 
> That accounts for the difference in HD channel adds between Los Gatos/Saratoga and Milpitas.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ________
> 
> 
> So good news for the SaraMilgatos area with the addition of new HD and hopefully more to come when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> No new news on the other channels for the rest of the Bay Area but I would imagine they can't be to far away.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## robingo88

wondering if anyone else has noticed this...


the last few evenings (wed night and tonight) watching the Giants in HD on 720, it seems to me that the picture is decidedly "yellow"... not the graphics, which have clean whites, but a bunch of the field cameras... in addition, as they switch between shots (HD shots, not the upconverted SD wide shots they use from the seats sometimes) you can see the white balance changes greatly... i don't remember this from last season, and haven't seen this on any of my other HD channels (Sony Bravia 50" RP-HD set that's been tweaked within a inch of its life)


anyone have any insight? hard to imagine they wouldn't see this in the production van, so i'm wondering what might be going on, or who i might contact (i can take some digital snaps and email them along)


could be comcast, i suppose, but it does look like something funky at the source...


many thanks!

robin


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Supposedly there's another free HBO weekend?



Yes, and it's a very bad thing because HBO is making me watching more TV!







I haven't finished watching the ones I recorded last time, and I have scheduled my TiVos to record more this weekend.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the last few evenings (wed night and tonight) watching the Giants in HD on 720, it seems to me that the picture is decidedly "yellow"...



I have had the exact same reaction. Hadn't noticed that the occasional SD camera feed was any better. I have written it off to something about the lights, perhaps worsened by the fog/haze from last night. It makes everything look kind of cream colored, and making the Giants cream-colored jerseys looke positively yellowed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the exact same reaction. Hadn't noticed that the occasional SD camera feed was any better. I have written it off to something about the lights, perhaps worsened by the fog/haze from last night. It makes everything look kind of cream colored, and making the Giants cream-colored jerseys looke positively yellowed.



I noticed the color was off during the A's/Mariners games, as if the sun was coming in through some cloud cover or smog.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, here it is April 6, and things don't appear to have turned out as described by Andrew Johnson. I am getting VS/Golf on 721 now, but I get the "One Moment Please" blue banner. Yesterday I got a picture on 721, but no more. But hey, it's only Masters week, which has the best HD golf coverage of the year. Hopefully Comcast won't screw up CBS-HD so I can watch it this weekend. I dont get TNT-HD or ESPN2-HD at all. Nothing on 724 or 726. Not on the guide either.
> 
> Additionally, my reception on INHD and ESPN-HD has gone to crap and they are unwatchable. So, tonight is is the Giants'Dodgers on good old SD FSN...
> 
> My guess is that this is related to squeezing more channels into our bandwidth starved network in Los Gatos.
> 
> Why am I not surprised? This is like that famous Chinese torture, where they say that the body part they are now cutting off is the last one they will cut off if you just tell the truth this time. Then they cut off one more, and one more, and....
> 
> Well, maybe not that bad, but I can't believe the incompetence of this company.
> 
> Is anyone is Saramilgatos doing better?
> 
> Mike



The Masters were not on the Versus/Golf channel during the week. They have been on both CBS and UHD at the same time.


----------



## nikeykid

how nice it is for us to have fox saturday baseball's first HD broadcast for the regular season. looks pretty good.


----------



## John Mace

No signal in LG, and we're 10 min from the start of the Masters. Bad Comcast!!!


----------



## heyjjjaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No signal in LG, and we're 10 min from the start of the Masters. Bad Comcast!!!



Was there some widespread problem? My box went berzerk when I first turned the TV on today around 1:30 and now I'm getting stuttering on just about every channel (trying to watch the Giants on FSN HD now).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was there some widespread problem? My box went berzerk when I first turned the TV on today around 1:30 and now I'm getting stuttering on just about every channel (trying to watch the Giants on FSN HD now).



Here in the ghetto's the Giant's game is not on FSNBA-HD, like the schedule said it was suppose to be.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

It's on up here.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's on up here.



On Comcast or Directv ??? Either way I'm pissed.....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On Comcast or Directv ??? Either way I'm pissed.....
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Comcast, CH 720. You must have a problem down there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast, CH 720. You must have a problem down there.



Ok, before I make my big ***** to Comcast I'd like to know who all got the game in HD and who did not. So far it looks like Santa Rosa did, Milpitas did not. All I got was the floating 3D Logo and it's still on the logo. Not a happy camper











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

I got it.


----------



## bobby94928

Rohnert park got it. Many stations seems to have a bit of stutter though.


----------



## mikeaymar

Well, I wasn't home to check if the Giants were on FSN-HD, but I am finding that every evening lately, almost all the HD channels show some amount of annoying stuttering, with several being completely unwatchable. I couldn't even watch the new Sopranos episode on HBO-HD, or Planet Earth on DISC-HD. This is something new, since I have had no problem in the (recent) past with these channels.

Sounds like something that is pretty widespread.

Mike


----------



## heyjjjaded

Mikef5 -

This is my 3rd baseball season with Comcast & FSN HD in Vacaville. Unfortunately, it is not uncommon for Comcast to "forget to flip the switch" on a scheduled FSN HD broadcast. Over this time (and after MANY phone calls), I've just learned that it is a simple head-end issue. To Comcast's credit, over this time, they've gotten a bit better ... But when a scheduled game does not come on, you just need to call Comcast & explain that someone at the head-end needs to "flip the switch" on the game. More often than not, the telephone rep won't know what you're talking about. But as long as you insist that this problem has happened before & that this is the solution, they'll contact the right people & the game will quickly come on ... usually while you're still on the phone.


Fot me though, the key is getting Comcast & FSN to understand that this is still unacceptable after all these years & that a long-term solution is needed. Again, they've gotten better, but they still occasionally "forget."


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't home to check if the Giants were on FSN-HD, but I am finding that every evening lately, almost all the HD channels show some amount of annoying stuttering, with several being completely unwatchable. I couldn't even watch the new Sopranos episode on HBO-HD, or Planet Earth on DISC-HD. This is something new, since I have had no problem in the (recent) past with these channels.
> 
> Sounds like something that is pretty widespread.
> 
> Mike



Usually I call up and have them 'boost' the signal, but, last time they said to 'unplug' (I'm also now running through a Monster Cable HTS2000 to get rid of the ground hum). I'm also have trouble with audio on recordings (6412) skipping back can help, but, both SD and HD are having trouble (maybe my drive is too full?)

Guess I need to break down and call. Hopefully getting a good CSR.


----------



## gaderson

Speaking of trouble, is anyone else having trouble with their firewire out on their box (moto 6412)? I can't get my DVHS deck to recognize my cable box. Fine with the other stuff on the bus. Just get a flashing "I" number.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was there some widespread problem? My box went berzerk when I first turned the TV on today around 1:30 and now I'm getting stuttering on just about every channel (trying to watch the Giants on FSN HD now).



I think the problem I had in the AM was localized to LG, and only a part of LG was affected. I got the signal back around noon, so I missed the first 1/2 hour of the tournament.

*MikeAymar*: I've been having a similar problem off and on for several weeks. Seems to skip around on the different HD channels. What's been driving me nuts lately, though, is the remote stutter problem-- seems to happen everytime I use the remote for the first time on a given channel. It's beyond ridiculous at this point that they can't make a remote work properly.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mikef5 -
> 
> This is my 3rd baseball season with Comcast & FSN HD in Vacaville. Unfortunately, it is not uncommon for Comcast to "forget to flip the switch" on a scheduled FSN HD broadcast. Over this time (and after MANY phone calls), I've just learned that it is a simple head-end issue. To Comcast's credit, over this time, they've gotten a bit better ... But when a scheduled game does not come on, you just need to call Comcast & explain that someone at the head-end needs to "flip the switch" on the game. More often than not, the telephone rep won't know what you're talking about. But as long as you insist that this problem has happened before & that this is the solution, they'll contact the right people & the game will quickly come on ... usually while you're still on the phone.
> 
> 
> Fot me though, the key is getting Comcast & FSN to understand that this is still unacceptable after all these years & that a long-term solution is needed. Again, they've gotten better, but they still occasionally "forget."



Here's my problem with that. I pay to have certain packages available to me and I expect that to be available 24/7. I or anyone else should not have to call to tell Comcast how to do their job and if this is a recurring problem someone at Comcast needs to get off their lazy butts and get it fixed. FSNBA-HD should be on ALL THE TIME and not shut off at the head end so this kind of sh#t doesn't continue to happen. I do have access to the supervisor for my head end and I'll see if in deed that was the problem. The problem is that this happened on a holiday where there was probably a skeleton crew on and wasn't paying attention to their jobs.

Another thing is how was I able to get the FSNBA-HD 3D logo and not the frozen screen if it was shut off at the head end ?? If the signal was shut off at the head end you can't tune the channel in and you get the frozen screen. I will find out why this happened, I'm still an unhappy camper










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## heyjjjaded

I agree with everything, Mikef5. In fact, Comcast's poor handling of FSN HD broadcasts has been my biggest complaint since I signed up with their HD service 2 1/2 years ago. I have no idea why they need to "turn the HD channel on & off" ... seems to me it would run much smoother if they could always leave it "on." Just as frustrating, though, is that trying to talk with someone at Comcast who really knows how this channel is supposed to work is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. Like I said above, the key to me is a long-term fix ... but calling at 7:02 when a 7:00 broadcast hasn't come on yet will get them to "flip the switch" for you.


----------



## mjhhmb

Does anyone know if Comcast will be carrying the MLB EI HD games? (Here's a link to the schedule of HD games: http://www.indemand.com/sports/mlb/s...ScheduleHD.pdf ).


The schedule says "Available in HD on GAMEHD" whatever that means...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with everything, Mikef5. In fact, Comcast's poor handling of FSN HD broadcasts has been my biggest complaint since I signed up with their HD service 2 1/2 years ago. I have no idea why they need to "turn the HD channel on & off" ... seems to me it would run much smoother if they could always leave it "on." Just as frustrating, though, is that trying to talk with someone at Comcast who really knows how this channel is supposed to work is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. Like I said above, the key to me is a long-term fix ... but calling at 7:02 when a 7:00 broadcast hasn't come on yet will get them to "flip the switch" for you.



Heyjjjaded,

My comments were not directed at you personally and I hope you didn't that it that way. My comments are directed at the Comcast people that I know monitor this forum. It's sometimes faster to post here than it is going the email route and it helps me get my ducks in a row before I do email certain people at Comcast. I just find it incredulous that this is a known problem and that nothing has been done about it and their excuse of " sometimes forgetting " to flip a switch just doesn't cut the mustard. I wonder how they would react if " sometimes I forget " to pay my Comcast bill ??


Anyway, I still need input from other people in the SaraMilgatos area that either did or did not get the game on channel 720. I need to narrow the loops involved in this problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## heyjjjaded

Not at all, Mike. You sound a lot like I did as I was going through all this for the first time a couple of years ago. Back then, each FSN HD game was 50-50 whether or not it would come on as scheduled. I've argued so hard with Comcast about this ... it's better now, but still a far cry from perfect.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not at all, Mike. You sound a lot like I did as I was going through all this for the first time a couple of years ago. Back then, each FSN HD game was 50-50 whether or not it would come on as scheduled. I've argued so hard with Comcast about this ... it's better now, but still a far cry from perfect.



Just a little history for you so you know where I'm coming from







. I've been with cable since TCI days and the mess with AT&T and now with Comcast. My brother worked for TCI and AT&T, that's how I know most of the people that I do. Comcast by far has done wonders in it's time having this cable network but it still has along way to go as far as customer satisfaction. Little problems like forgetting to flip a switch does not endear Comcast to their customers and should be avoided if possible. An on going problem like this should have been addressed along time ago and hopefully will be if I have anything to do with it. I know it's only baseball and it's not life and death.... it's more important that that, at least the principle of it is.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast will be carrying the MLB EI HD games? (Here's a link to the schedule of HD games: http://www.indemand.com/sports/mlb/s...ScheduleHD.pdf ).
> 
> 
> The schedule says "Available in HD on GAMEHD" whatever that means...



I think this is the DirecTV schedule (I believe GAMEHD is a DirecTV channel). I don't think Comcast is showing any of the EI games in HD (at least not initially). Also, you should put a 'PDF Warning' when linking directly to a PDF.


----------



## jalopez

I'm just switching over from Directv and I don't see a way to switch your channel lineup online using the Comcast site. Does anyone know how to do this?


Directv's site had this feature and it was convenient given my aversion to CS reps. Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks.


P.S. I'm really enjoying the Comcast HD service. No problems to date.


----------



## heyjjjaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Little problems like forgetting to flip a switch does not endear Comcast to their customers and should be avoided if possible. An on going problem like this should have been addressed along time ago and hopefully will be if I have anything to do with it. I know it's only baseball and it's not life and death.... it's more important that that, at least the principle of it is.



Right on.

One other thing you might mention is a related problem that occasionally occurs on the other end of FSN HD broadcasts: over the past couple of years, it has not been uncommon for channel 720 to abruptly cut away from a FSN HD broadcast before the end ... usually toward the end of a game that is running a bit long and always exactly at either the top or bottom of the hour. For example, a 7:00 broadcast could run long & you could still be watching the game at 10:29. But suddenly, at exactly 10:30, your screen will go blank right in the middle of an inning. This problem is more rare (I've seen plenty of games go past the 3 1/2 hour mark that were shown perfectly on FSN HD), but it has occurred occasionally in the past.

Anyway, I've argued with Comcast until I've been blue in the face ... maybe your connections will be more helpful.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right on.
> 
> One other thing you might mention is a related problem that occasionally occurs on the other end of FSN HD broadcasts: over the past couple of years, it has not been uncommon for channel 720 to abruptly cut away from a FSN HD broadcast before the end ... usually toward the end of a game that is running a bit long and always exactly at either the top or bottom of the hour. For example, a 7:00 broadcast could run long & you could still be watching the game at 10:29. But suddenly, at exactly 10:30, your screen will go blank right in the middle of an inning. This problem is more rare (I've seen plenty of games go past the 3 1/2 hour mark that were shown perfectly on FSN HD), but it has occurred occasionally in the past.
> 
> Anyway, I've argued with Comcast until I've been blue in the face ... maybe your connections will be more helpful.



The problem with the cut off of games is a FSN problem and I've seen it happen before too but I had thought they had corrected that problem.... guess not. A good person to talk to there is a Chris Geer, he's the person in charge of public relations and seems to be a really good guy to talk to. It's been awhile since I contacted him but I believe he's still there. I'll try and find his email address see what he says.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## heyjjjaded

Too funny ... I have exchanged emails with Chris Geer & he was always very helpful. Like I said, the cut-offs at the end of games did occasionally happen, but it is very possible that it has been corrected. Sounds like you know more about this one.


----------



## SVcabron

Here in Sunnyvale I don't even get the HD FSN logo, I get no signal.


----------



## Mikef5

It just keeps getting better....










Anyone in the Milpitas, Saratoga, Los Gatos areas not getting channel 721 ( VsGlf ) ???

It just freezes on the last station picture and does not tune in 721. I need to be able to see what loops are affected before I ***** to Comcast and yes I called the CSR and no they have no clue to what's happening.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here in Sunnyvale I don't even get the HD FSN logo, I get no signal.



SVcabron,

It would help if you would put what area you are in to see if it's just your area or system wide.


EDIT


Just saw you said you are in Sunnyvale. Some areas in Sunnyvale are not upgraded but if you got FSNBA-HD in your guide then it's possible your head end is not sending the siganal through to your area. FSNBA-HD is not a 24/7 station so it will not have anything to see until they broadcast a program. Some times the head end forgets to flip the switch to allow you to see it. Next time it happens and you know that there is suppose to be a program on, call Comcast and tell the CSR to contact the headend for your area and have them flip the switch to send the program through


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace

So, where are ESPN-HD and TNT-HD for Los Gatos/Saratoga? Didn't the memo say 3 new stations would be available on Apr 5? I'm still only getting The Golf Channel/Versus.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, where are ESPN-HD and TNT-HD for Los Gatos/Saratoga? Didn't the memo say 3 new stations would be available on Apr 5? I'm still only getting The Golf Channel/Versus.



Are you getting the Versus channel right now ???


If you are in Los Gatos or Saratoga you are suppose to get ESPN2-HD and TNT-HD if not call Comcast and find out why not. Let me know what they say and I'll pass it on to Mr. J.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## PabloCruz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It just keeps getting better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Milpitas, Saratoga, Los Gatos areas not getting channel 721 ( VsGlf ) ???
> 
> It just freezes on the last station picture and does not tune in 721. I need to be able to see what loops are affected before I ***** to Comcast and yes I called the CSR and no they have no clue to what's happening.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in San Jose, and I get the "Not Authorized" message when I try to tune in the VSGlf channel (721). I received a message on my box indicating that the channel was available, but still can not view the channel.


I believe I have the right package (Digital Gold w/HD and DVR), but when I contacted Comcast online they had me reset the box, and when that didn't work they said it was not available in my area. I also can not receive channels 727 (UHD) and 728 (MHD) (I get the "not authorized" banner).


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PabloCruz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in San Jose, and I get the "Not Authorized" message when I try to tune in the VSGlf channel (721). I received a message on my box indicating that the channel was available, but still can not view the channel.
> 
> 
> I believe I have the right package (Digital Gold w/HD and DVR), but when I contacted Comcast online they had me reset the box, and when that didn't work they said it was not available in my area. I also can not receive channels 727 (UHD) and 728 (MHD) (I get the "not authorized" banner).
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Pablo,

The message I got from Mr. J. about those channels was for the Saratoga, Los Gatos and Milpitas areas no other areas were included.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## PabloCruz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pablo,
> 
> The message I got from Mr. J. about those channels was for the Saratoga, Los Gatos and Milpitas areas no other areas were included.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the response. I got on to the online support, and mentioned the plan and the "not authorized" message, and the CSR said I had an old package (from 1999) which inluded HBO, Starz, and Showtime for $102.99. The CSR said I would have to pick 2 channels and the monthly would go down to $98.45. The CSR was able to get the missing channels up and running. Since it only took 4 months (and 3 CSR's) to get it working (and I inquired about keeping Starz), the CSR gave me 6 months of free Starz (after that it's an additional $17.99/mo).


Not sure what the best procedure is to try to resolve issues. It seems like it's luck of the draw whether you get a experienced CSR or not. It also helps to have some experienced forum members.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PabloCruz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I got on to the online support, and mentioned the plan and the "not authorized" message, and the CSR said I had an old package (from 1999) which inluded HBO, Starz, and Showtime for $102.99. The CSR said I would have to pick 2 channels and the monthly would go down to $98.45. The CSR was able to get the missing channels up and running. Since it only took 4 months (and 3 CSR's) to get it working (and I inquired about keeping Starz), the CSR gave me 6 months of free Starz (after that it's an additional $17.99/mo).
> 
> 
> Not sure what the best procedure is to try to resolve issues. It seems like it's luck of the draw whether you get a experienced CSR or not. It also helps to have some experienced forum members.



This is a real big problem with Comcast. Different areas have different packages and requirements and different pricing. They really need to get all of their areas to be the same no matter where you are located at. Unfortunately this can't happen until all the areas are upgraded to the same levels and then they can get the packages and pricing to be the same no matter where you're at. Hopefully, this will get done by the end of the year. Glad you got your prolbem taken care of







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you getting the Versus channel right now ???



Yes



> Quote:
> If you are in Los Gatos or Saratoga you are suppose to get ESPN2-HD and TNT-HD if not call Comcast and find out why not. Let me know what they say and I'll pass it on to Mr. J.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Can anyone else in the area verify that he or she is getting the other 2 channels?


----------



## Mikef5

Oh my God, there really is HD on the Versus channel. The Stanley Cup playoffs are on, Pittsburgh and Ottawa and it looks half way decent









Let's hope there's more than just hockey in HD. Oh, forgot the channel came back on a couple of minutes ago, nice timing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PabloCruz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I got on to the online support, and mentioned the plan and the "not authorized" message, and the CSR said I had an old package (from 1999) which inluded HBO, Starz, and Showtime for $102.99. The CSR said I would have to pick 2 channels and the monthly would go down to $98.45. The CSR was able to get the missing channels up and running. Since it only took 4 months (and 3 CSR's) to get it working (and I inquired about keeping Starz), the CSR gave me 6 months of free Starz (after that it's an additional $17.99/mo).
> 
> 
> Not sure what the best procedure is to try to resolve issues. It seems like it's luck of the draw whether you get a experienced CSR or not. It also helps to have some experienced forum members.



Looks like you fell victim to the "grandfathered package" syndrome. When Comcast purchased the business from AT&T, it was more of a PR move to let people keep their existing packages as Comcast had a separate package system (no surprise it Comcast's packages were more expensive). Over time they stopped adding new channels to the grandfathered packages and forced you to move to the Comcast-way if you wanted those new channels. Not a big deal at first but as Comcast slowly adds more HD channels, it becomes more of a problem. But either way, you're right, all CSR reps should know about this by now.


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else in the area verify that he or she is getting the other 2 channels?




I'm in Los Gatos and I get 721 (VSGOLF-HD) but not 724 (ESPN2-HD) nor 726 (TNT-HD).


I called Comcast and they reset my cablecards but that hasn't helped so far.


Anyone have any luck?


----------



## mikeaymar

Sounds like folks, even here in the Los Gatos Comcast junkyard, are having better luck than me, .

VS/GOLF shows up on my guide, but not ESPN2HD or TNTHD.

Every evening for the past week or so, the quality of my HD and digital channels goes to crap. Right now the following are unwatchable - HBO HD, ESPN HD, DISC HD, INHD, FSN HD, VS/GOLF, NBC HD - they just breakup constantly, and the audio never gets a chance, or I get the "One Moment Please" blue screen. When I try 410 (FSN PLUS) I get the blue screen as well. Yesterday night, I got video on FSN PLUS but it also broke up so badly it was not watchable and the audio never got a chance there either. "Luckily" the Sharks game tonight is on 40, which is awful SD quality, but at least watchable!

On top of that, my internet speed also seems to go to crap at night. This evening I can't get a good enough connection to even start a speed test!

But wait, there's more, my wife is really fed up with her DVR (we have three of these worthless boxes, and only one works fairly reliably). BTW, the problems described above occur on all three boxes.

Anyone have any ideas on how to move forward? I dread starting with the normal CSR route - lots of wasted time rebooting/unplugging/etc, then a visit by a minimally trained technician, then ??? I probably don't have a choice.

Sorry to whine so constantly on this board, but I have never been in a situation like this, where a reputably major and successful corporation, has performed so badly so consistently.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds like folks, even here in the Los Gatos Comcast junkyard, are having better luck than me, .
> 
> VS/GOLF shows up on my guide, but not ESPN2HD or TNTHD.
> 
> Every evening for the past week or so, the quality of my HD and digital channels goes to crap. Right now the following are unwatchable - HBO HD, ESPN HD, DISC HD, INHD, FSN HD, VS/GOLF, NBC HD - they just breakup constantly, and the audio never gets a chance, or I get the "One Moment Please" blue screen. When I try 410 (FSN PLUS) I get the blue screen as well. Yesterday night, I got video on FSN PLUS but it also broke up so badly it was not watchable and the audio never got a chance there either. "Luckily" the Sharks game tonight is on 40, which is awful SD quality, but at least watchable!
> 
> On top of that, my internet speed also seems to go to crap at night. This evening I can't get a good enough connection to even start a speed test!
> 
> But wait, there's more, my wife is really fed up with her DVR (we have three of these worthless boxes, and only one works fairly reliably). BTW, the problems described above occur on all three boxes.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on how to move forward? I dread starting with the normal CSR route - lots of wasted time rebooting/unplugging/etc, then a visit by a minimally trained technician, then ??? I probably don't have a choice.
> 
> Sorry to whine so constantly on this board, but I have never been in a situation like this, where a reputably major and successful corporation, has performed so badly so consistently.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike: It sounds like you have a problem similar to mine-- signal strength quality. I'm just too far from the nearest node on my street. I had Comcast out and they redid the wiring. That helped a bit, but I still had problems. I finally gave up on using them as my ISP. You're also probably splitting the signal at least 4 ways (from your description), and that can't help. You can ask Comcast to install an amplifier at your house-- I know someone who did that and got real good results. Oddly, though, Comcast charged them for it... I think it was only $50, but it seems weird to have to pay extra in order to receive a usuable signal.


I haven't seen any evidence that anyone in LG is getting ESPN2 or TNT in HD. I bet Comcast isn't sending out signals for the channels yet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike: It sounds like you have a problem similar to mine-- signal strength quality. I'm just too far from the nearest node on my street. I had Comcast out and they redid the wiring. That helped a bit, but I still had problems. I finally gave up on using them as my ISP. You're also probably splitting the signal at least 4 ways (from your description), and that can't help. You can ask Comcast to install an amplifier at your house-- I know someone who did that and got real good results. Oddly, though, Comcast charged them for it... I think it was only $50, but it seems weird to have to pay extra in order to receive a usuable signal.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence that anyone in LG is getting ESPN2 or TNT in HD. I bet Comcast isn't sending out signals for the channels yet.



This morning I got the message on my Motorola box about these channels being added to the lineup for Milpitas, Los Gatos and Saratoga and it does make the same statement that Mr. J's email said about Los Gatos and Saratoga getting the 3 new channels and Milpitas only getting VersusHD. Call Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor and let me know what they say. If you guys haven't gotten these channels by tomorrow I'll drop a note to Mr. J and see what he can do.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning I got the message on my Motorola box about these channels being added to the lineup for Milpitas, Los Gatos and Saratoga and it does make the same statement that Mr. J's email said about Los Gatos and Saratoga getting the 3 new channels and Milpitas only getting VersusHD. Call Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor and let me know what they say. If you guys haven't gotten these channels by tomorrow I'll drop a note to Mr. J and see what he can do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I got the same message, and I do see the 2 other channels now. Looks like there was exactly a one week delay between getting Golf and the other 2.


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning I got the message on my Motorola box about these channels being added to the lineup for Milpitas, Los Gatos and Saratoga and it does make the same statement that Mr. J's email said about Los Gatos and Saratoga getting the 3 new channels and Milpitas only getting VersusHD. Call Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor and let me know what they say. If you guys haven't gotten these channels by tomorrow I'll drop a note to Mr. J and see what he can do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



721, 724, and 726 are all working this morning in Los Gatos for me.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the same message, and I do see the 2 other channels now. Looks like there was exactly a one week delay between getting Golf and the other 2.



I think that the problem was do to that fact that the channels are sent in groups on individual frequencys. If there is a problem with one of the channels in the group it affects the rest of the channels. That was the problem in my area with the Versus channel being affected by another channel in it's group. In your area I think the problem was trying to find the best grouping to send them in without degrading the other channels or affecting them badly. Basically juggling channels around. Hopefully, they have found the right combination.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hdshark

Does anyone have a pointer to a mapping that shows how Comcast channel numbers (e.g. 700, 701, 702,...) map to channel numbers as seen by a built-in QAM tuner on a TV (e.g. 98.1, 98.2, 98.3, ...)


Here is a thread, which, unfortunately does not contain any of the South Bay cities:

http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21661


----------



## ZildjianKX

Comcast finally decided to block History, Animal Planet, Travel and Headline News for clear QAM in Cupertino, I was wondering how long that would take them.


CNN is still in clear QAM, and they haven't turned off the HBO free weekend yet, lol.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdshark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a pointer to a mapping that shows how Comcast channel numbers (e.g. 700, 701, 702,...) map to channel numbers as seen by a built-in QAM tuner on a TV (e.g. 98.1, 98.2, 98.3, ...)
> 
> 
> Here is a thread, which, unfortunately does not contain any of the South Bay cities:
> 
> http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21661



Unfortunately this is a feeble request as Comcast is constantly changing the frequencies in which they broadcast the channels on. We've tried numerous times on this forum to come up with a comprehensive list but they end up becoming "outdated" very quickly.


----------



## mikeaymar

Mike/John

Thanks for the inputs. I have indeed had signal strength problems in the past. I have an amplifier, supplied by Comcast, where the signal enters my home, and another amplifer at my distribution point in my home theater room. Yes, I have lots of splits, plus I merge in a couple of VHF channels for stuff inside my home, like a front door camera, and a channel for watching DVD's from my central carousel collection.

Nonetheless, things have been working just fine until the past week or so. So, something new is going on, either with my amps, or more likely in the signal strength coming into my house. I have been in touch with the person in charge of QA for Comcast in this area, and hopefully will have a resolution shortly. I am really impressed with Comcast's response, just as I was about to give up!

I also found that TNTHD and ESPN2HD showed up today. The pictures seem stable, at least during the daytime today.

I'll keep you guys posted on resolution, and I hope to be able to give a nice congratulation to the local Comcast team soon.

Trying to be positive.

Mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This morning I got the message on my Motorola box about these channels being added to the lineup for Milpitas, Los Gatos and Saratoga and it does make the same statement that Mr. J's email said about Los Gatos and Saratoga getting the 3 new channels and Milpitas only getting VersusHD. Call Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor and let me know what they say. If you guys haven't gotten these channels by tomorrow I'll drop a note to Mr. J and see what he can do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

This is off-topic...but very scary. We all complain about how the CSR's don't know about what channels we should/shouldn't be getting. How about the Comcast CSR's that being tricked in to giving personal information via some pretty weak social engineering: http://consumerist.com/consumer/comc...ers-251608.php


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike/John
> 
> Thanks for the inputs. I have indeed had signal strength problems in the past. I have an amplifier, supplied by Comcast, where the signal enters my home, and another amplifer at my distribution point in my home theater room. Yes, I have lots of splits, plus I merge in a couple of VHF channels for stuff inside my home, like a front door camera, and a channel for watching DVD's from my central carousel collection.
> 
> Nonetheless, things have been working just fine until the past week or so...



I found that signal strength varied a lot, and that it seemed to be roughly correlated with the outside temperature. I rarely had a problem during the winter, but as soon as spring came around, the problems would be pretty common. It seems like a grounding problem, and maybe there is a lose connection somewhere that gets aggravated by high temperatures. I finally just gave up, and switched my ISP and limited the splits to 2. I figure within the next year or so Comcast will either upgrade the whole system here in LG or I'll switch to satellite.


----------



## John Mace

It's nice to see that TGC is actually in HD for today's coverage of the PGA tournament!


----------



## smthrsd

Anyone in the Dublin area with probs with HDFSBA? I havent gotten one game in baseball or Hocky in the past week. Plus the free HBO is still on


edit: free hbo is now off


----------



## mr. wally

i'm on l.g. and i'm getting 30 plus hd channels. i've also watched both the sharks and giants play on wednesday on fsnba. i'll have the giants, sharks and warriors tonight. i do not have any problems receiving these broadcasts. i'm also getting tnt hd and espn hd without problems.


reason being i'm a happy dish sub. you guys in saramilgtos may want to think about switching until after the upgrades are complete and comcast can demonstrate competency in their hd transmissions.


i'm probably paying less than you are a month.


by the way, no bugs with my 622 dvr, it's as good as a tivo, which it should be since dish stole tivo's patents - but i'm not complaining


mike i thought for sure you would switch by now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i i'll have the giants, sharks and warriors tonight.



You won't be getting these games in HD on Dish.




BTW, do the Pirates have one of _the ugliest_ uniforms in baseball or what??


----------



## Subarunut

I have been lurking around for quite some time and live in the Santa Cruz mountians and have not been able to find what I am looking for. I just ordered my HDHomerun and wanted to know if anyone else is on the Comcast Santa Cruz system that can confirm what channels I should get "in the clear" QAM.


----------



## kerz

Does anyone know if Comcast plans to add GAMEHD or GAME channels 11-14? Makes ordering MLBEI rather worthless if a third of the channels are unavailable...


----------



## russwong

I just received my April bill and all of a sudden, I'm being charge 2 - $5 charges now, when for the last 3 years I haven't been.


So this is how my bill is now:

High Definition TV - $5

HDTV Additional Service - $5

Limited Basic - $17.99

Digital Addl Outlet - $6.99


I have 2 cable boxes. Is this them just realizing they should have been charging me $5 per box and I've been lucky? Or a billing mistake?


Russ


----------



## Subarunut

russwong, that is what I am paying.


----------



## walk

Yes that looks right, if you have 2 non-DVR boxes(?)


I have 1 DVR box which I pay $12.95 for.

Then $6.99 + $5 = $11.99 for the additional non-DVR HDTV box (6200).


So for $7.99 more you could turn one of them into a DVR... but otherwise, yeah that looks right. 2 HDTV boxes = 2x $5 HDTV fee.

*_______________________________*

*(HSI)* - Looks like Power Boost for UPLOADS is here in the S.F.


----------



## russwong

Actually, I think I would have to go to Digital Classic from Limited Basic, which would be an additional $45 or so right? So really it's an increase of $50+ to my bill to get DVR right?


What was interesting is I talked to a service rep and I said how much is it to go to cablecard? And they said it's free. So I said, I could return 1 cable box at $12 a month for a free cablecard.


Then he went on to say I can only get local HDs with cablecard and not the other HD programming...


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes that looks right, if you have 2 non-DVR boxes(?)
> 
> 
> I have 1 DVR box which I pay $12.95 for.
> 
> Then $6.99 + $5 = $11.99 for the additional non-DVR HDTV box (6200).
> 
> 
> So for $7.99 more you could turn one of them into a DVR... but otherwise, yeah that looks right. 2 HDTV boxes = 2x $5 HDTV fee.
> 
> *_______________________________*
> 
> *(HSI)* - Looks like Power Boost for UPLOADS is here in the S.F.


----------



## bclevelandva

I'm getting "Please call 800 Comcast to subscribe" when I try to watch the Sopranos On Demand. I've been subscribed to HBO HD from the beginning. I can get HBO SD programming no problem On Demand.


Anyone else having this problem?


I had the same issue earlier with the Tudors in HD on demand from Showtime. I called CS about the ESPN2 and TNT HD channels being down on the Palo Alto head end and they reset my set top boxes. After the set top boxes reloaded, I could get the Tudors in HD. Still no luck with the Sopranos.


By the way, ESPN2 and TNT came back online an hour after I called CS. Can the others on this headend confirm it started working for them as well?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I would have to go to Digital Classic from Limited Basic, which would be an additional $45 or so right? So really it's an increase of $50+ to my bill to get DVR right?
> 
> 
> What was interesting is I talked to a service rep and I said how much is it to go to cablecard? And they said it's free. So I said, I could return 1 cable box at $12 a month for a free cablecard.
> 
> 
> Then he went on to say I can only get local HDs with cablecard and not the other HD programming...
> 
> 
> Russ



Oh.


Yeah you have to have Digital Cable to get the DVR, which over limited basic is + $30ish + $10..


You can get local HDs without Cablecard though, so yes you could return one of the STBs if you have a QAM tuner.


Actually, I don't know why you even have 2 STBs with just Limited Basic. You can tune all that with NTSC/clear-QAM tuners. Assuming your TV(s) have QAM tuners.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What was interesting is I talked to a service rep and I said how much is it to go to cablecard? And they said it's free. So I said, I could return 1 cable box at $12 a month for a free cablecard.



No, CableCard saves you $5, not $12. Digital outlet charge still applies.


----------



## russwong

I'm grandfathered in so I get ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, INHD, etc... which the CSR said I wouldn't get with cablecard, but I think he just didn't know what he was talking about.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> Yeah you have to have Digital Cable to get the DVR, which over limited basic is + $30ish + $10..
> 
> 
> You can get local HDs without Cablecard though, so yes you could return one of the STBs if you have a QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't know why you even have 2 STBs with just Limited Basic. You can tune all that with NTSC/clear-QAM tuners. Assuming your TV(s) have QAM tuners.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after a glorious couple of months of the Sharks in HD on FSN-HD, I'm told tonight that this channel is not available in my area (Sunnyvale). The channel was, in fact, available as of last night (Giants game), and when I tuned in tonight for the Sharks game, my TV informed me (I have a cable card) that the channel was Not Authorized. Two calls and two hits to my cable card later, I called a third time, and after being put on hold on and off for 20 minutes, was told that this channel is not available in my area (despite the fact that it's been on comcast.net's TV Planner for some time now -- oh, and all the games I've watched as well...). I asked to be transferred to a higher tier tech or engineer, and was told that I was talking to one (if anyone from Comcast is reading this, and believes I've been provided incorrect information, I have their name and operator ID).
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fourth call to Comcast, and I'm told I never should have gotten this channel to begin with. Upgrade is scheduled for sometime later this year (maybe), and I won't see FSN-HD until then. No explanation provided when I told them that my TV reports a tuning status of "Not Authorized" vs. "No Signal" (which is what I get when I manually enter a channel I know I don't get, like 719). I'm officially royally pissed off now. Comcastic.
> 
> 
> Edit2: After logging in to comcast.com and selecting my Channel Lineup ( http://www.comcast.com/customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx ), 720 FSN-HD is, in fact, part of my lineup. This is the definition of run-around. I'm ever-so thrilled....




Just wanted to pass along that this issue did, in fact, get resolved. The next day (4/6) I got a call from a manager, who informed me that FSN-HD _was_ in fact part of my lineup, and apologized for the fact that multiple CSRs had told me otherwise. The manager also gave me a number to call them directly if the issue persisted. The following day, FSN-HD was still showing "Not Authorized" at the start of the Sharks game. I gave the manager a call, and by the start of the second period of the game, I was able to receive the signal. Since then, I have not had any issues with FSN-HD.


I received a second call yesterday (from the same manager), wanting to confirm that I was without issue. The manager had been contacted by Mr. Johnson as a result of my original post about the issue.


While the whole thing should not have been an issue to begin with, I'm very pleased with the follow-through by multiple levels of management. It's good to know that folks at Comcast _do_ read this forum, and are responsive to issues like these.


----------



## brimorga

Comcast is only going to offer us 10 out of the 14 channels on MLBEI, but is charging full price. That plus no HD EI channel just pisses me off, because we should get all of this if we are paying full price. If they want to cut out 5/15 (4/14 plus no HD) channels, they should only charge 2/3 of the price. It's these kinds of issues that really make me mad, you know, full price for less than full service. Sound familiar?


Here is the link from Indemand saying cable co's need to authorize it, but the Comcast CSR claimed that Comcast was not getting permission from Indemand. Sounds like BS to me.

http://www.tsq.com/alerts/MLB%2007%20launch%20memo2.pdf


----------



## mjhhmb

I agree with Brimorga. I paid full price for the games MLB EI is offering and I can't get the Dodgers-Padres tonight because it's on Game 14? I don't want 1/3 of my money back, I want the damn game!!!


----------



## ptysell

Sweet!!! Another A's game, another A's game not in HD.


----------



## hi-deaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes that looks right, if you have 2 non-DVR boxes(?)
> 
> 
> I have 1 DVR box which I pay $12.95 for.
> 
> Then $6.99 + $5 = $11.99 for the additional non-DVR HDTV box (6200).
> 
> 
> So for $7.99 more you could turn one of them into a DVR... but otherwise, yeah that looks right. 2 HDTV boxes = 2x $5 HDTV fee.
> 
> *_______________________________*
> 
> *(HSI)* - Looks like Power Boost for UPLOADS is here in the S.F.



Are you able to get your HDTV to work with the DVI/HDMI connector on the non-DVR 6200 box? I get snow-picture-snow every two/three seconds.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> *_______________________________*
> 
> *(HSI)* - Looks like Power Boost for UPLOADS is here in the S.F.



Yep, I thought I let that out, happened on the 10th.


Want any digital A/Os? There's some excellent discounts on DCT700s and Pace SD DVRs right now.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bclevelandva* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting "Please call 800 Comcast to subscribe" when I try to watch the Sopranos On Demand. I've been subscribed to HBO HD from the beginning. I can get HBO SD programming no problem On Demand.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem? I



I had it a couple weeks back on Showtime using one the shortcuts whereas channel 1 worked just fine. I posted here and someone from Comcast called me. They said they needed to send out some additional data to the box and then it worked. They also scolded me for not calling but late at night who wants to do that when going to channel 1 solved the problem? Besides I posted here as the "shortcuts" were new and probably prone to bugs so I suspected I was not the only one having the problem and it might give a heads up to the Comcast folks reading here to look at the situation overall.


----------



## kerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast is only going to offer us 10 out of the 14 channels on MLBEI, but is charging full price. That plus no HD EI channel just pisses me off, because we should get all of this if we are paying full price. If they want to cut out 5/15 (4/14 plus no HD) channels, they should only charge 2/3 of the price. It's these kinds of issues that really make me mad, you know, full price for less than full service. Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> Here is the link from Indemand saying cable co's need to authorize it, but the Comcast CSR claimed that Comcast was not getting permission from Indemand. Sounds like BS to me.
> 
> http://www.tsq.com/alerts/MLB%2007%20launch%20memo2.pdf



Well, that made the decision a lot easier, MLB.tv premium it is. The Padres are never going to get selected for the HD game anyways, I'm sure, and as you mentioned they're on Game14 tonight, which I'd guess would be the case most of the time.


----------



## cfryer

I have a new Tivo S3 and just moved to Comcast from DirecTV - largely to get A's game's in HD. I didn't get the Comcast FSN-HD broadcast for at least the first 30 minutes of the game. I gave up and moved to SD FSN so I don't know when I started to receive the channel. When I clicked back near the end of the game, the game was coming through on HD. (What a gorgeous picture) Anyone else have this problem today? I've read that it has happened in the past.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfryer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a new Tivo S3 and just moved to Comcast from DirecTV - largely to get A's game's in HD. I didn't get the Comcast FSN-HD broadcast for at least the first 30 minutes of the game. I gave up and moved to SD FSN so I don't know when I started to receive the channel. When I clicked back near the end of the game, the game was coming through on HD. (What a gorgeous picture) Anyone else have this problem today? I've read that it has happened in the past.



I turned the game on in the bottom of the 1st inning and it was in HD. I flipped back and forth throughout the game and never saw any breakups or anything. When you say you "didn't get the Comcast FSN-HD broadcast", what do you mean? Were you getting the FSN logo? A blank picture?


----------



## cfryer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I turned the game on in the bottom of the 1st inning and it was in HD. I flipped back and forth throughout the game and never saw any breakups or anything. When you say you "didn't get the Comcast FSN-HD broadcast", what do you mean? Were you getting the FSN logo? A blank picture?



I got a blank grey screen. Something the Tivo delivers. Judging by some posts on the tivocommunity forum, the issue I saw may be specific to the S3. I wanted to check to see if others had seen this problem today due to some posts in this thread. Right now, I see the rotating FSNHD logo.


----------



## John Mace

*Mikef5*: Do you know how Comcast suddenly found the bandwidth this month to deliver 3 more HD channels in LG/Saratoga? What changed? Was there any consideration to giving us OnDemand instead? (I'm not saying I'd want that instead, I'm just trying to understand how the decision making process works.)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Mikef5*: Do you know how Comcast suddenly found the bandwidth this month to deliver 3 more HD channels in LG/Saratoga? What changed? Was there any consideration to giving us OnDemand instead? (I'm not saying I'd want that instead, I'm just trying to understand how the decision making process works.)



I really have no concrete info on how they found the extra bandwidth to do the recent HD additions but I do have a possible idea. I think that originally they were saving some of the bandwidth to do the ADS for the SaraMilgatos area without having to do the upgrades but since they have now decided to upgrade the areas to 1 GHz they don't need the saved up bandwidth to do the ADS and decided to use it now to add additional channels. Just my thoughts on the idea but it sounds like a reasonable one.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hi-deaf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you able to get your HDTV to work with the DVI/HDMI connector on the non-DVR 6200 box? I get snow-picture-snow every two/three seconds.



Yes I am, with a Toshiba 23" LCD. No problems at all.


Try a different cable?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really have no concrete info on how they found the extra bandwidth to do the recent HD additions but I do have a possible idea. I think that originally they were saving some of the bandwidth to do the ADS for the SaraMilgatos area without having to do the upgrades but since they have now decided to upgrade the areas to 1 GHz they don't need the saved up bandwidth to do the ADS and decided to use it now to add additional channels. Just my thoughts on the idea but it sounds like a reasonable one.



In my 860 area they stuck VSGolf in the slot formerly occupied by analog channel 24. I don't remember what used to be there, if anything. They also gave it 24.1 PSIP virtual channel which it looks like Comcast is generating from scratch because there was no OTA PSIP info to convert or pass through. If they have the capability of generating the PSIP info, I think it would be much nicer for them to map the channels to the Comcast channel #s like 702-7xx because that would allow TiVo S3s on limited basic to work without a CableCARD. There is already precedent for the cable channel #s to not match the OTA channel #s (ie the analog channels) so it shouldn't be that big a deal to get rid of 5.1 and replace with 705.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You won't be getting these games in HD on Dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, do the Pirates have one of _the ugliest_ uniforms in baseball or what??




pirates uniforms are scary. yeah, i wish i had fsnba hd but i'm just happy they started carrrying the fox rsn when baseball began and now that the warriors are playing like a real nba team. i'll trade no fsnba hd for the 15-20 extra hd channels i'm getting on my package. when the upgrades are complete we will reconsider.

besides , sounds like not all that many games are hd. are sharks playoff games hd? what about warrior games?


----------



## Keenan

Aren't the Giants/Rockies supposed to be on FSNBA-HD at 5:30pm today?


----------



## yunlin12

They are on FSN+ 410


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really have no concrete info on how they found the extra bandwidth to do the recent HD additions but I do have a possible idea. I think that originally they were saving some of the bandwidth to do the ADS for the SaraMilgatos area without having to do the upgrades but since they have now decided to upgrade the areas to 1 GHz they don't need the saved up bandwidth to do the ADS and decided to use it now to add additional channels. Just my thoughts on the idea but it sounds like a reasonable one.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the reply. ADS = Analog to Digital... _Switch_?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Aren't the Giants/Rockies supposed to be on FSNBA-HD at 5:30pm today?



that's what hdsportsguide says... but its not!!


----------



## heyjjjaded

The Giants/Rockies on 4/16 was originally scheduled as a FSN HD game, but it was recently pulled from the HD line-up on the FSN Bay Area website. That probably explains the incorrect listing on the guide. Don't know why the HD broadcast was scrapped (Sharks maybe?), but the next Giants FSN HD broadcast is scheduled for 4/17.


----------



## mjhhmb

Once again, the game I want to watch isn't offered on Comcast. Shows on the guide as on, channel "Game12". Glad I paid $159 for the games they decide I get to see! CSR says it's blacked out, lol. Fargin corksoakers!!!


AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. ADS = Analog to Digital... _Switch_?


_A_ll _D_igital _S_imulcast


Analog channels digitized for boxes/QAM TVs. But still there for sets without boxes.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once again, the game I want to watch isn't offered on Comcast. Shows on the guide as on, channel "Game12". Glad I paid $159 for the games they decide I get to see! CSR says it's blacked out, lol. Fargin corksoakers!!!
> 
> 
> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!




I feel your pain. This is weak.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once again, the game I want to watch isn't offered on Comcast. Shows on the guide as on, channel "Game12". Glad I paid $159 for the games they decide I get to see! CSR says it's blacked out, lol. Fargin corksoakers!!!
> 
> 
> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!



If it was blacked out what did you want them to do ??? No provider be it Comcast, Directv or Dish would be able to show it to you if in fact it was blacked out for our area. I can see being upset with not getting all of the channels for MLBEI but with the screw ups and the last minute agreement with major league baseball I'm surprised that you are getting the ones that you are getting. If you're not getting what you paid for get a refund, that's what I'd do.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it was blacked out what did you want them to do ??? No provider be it Comcast, Directv or Dish would be able to show it to you if in fact it was blacked out for our area. I can see being upset with not getting all of the channels for MLBEI but with the screw ups and the last minute agreement with major league baseball I'm surprised that you are getting the ones that you are getting. If you're not getting what you paid for get a refund, that's what I'd do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike-


I wasn't being clear; the game was not blacked out locally (it was LA Dodgers vs. Arizona Diamondbacks, no restrictions in Nor Cal). It was on channel 'Game12' and Comcast is only offering 'Game1' thru 'Game10' while other cable/sat systems have all 14 channels (Here is a post to another thread on this issue: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=834110 ). The CSRs are basically clueless about the fact that 4 out of 14 channels I paid for are not available to me. I know they're clueless but I call anyway to ***** so hopefully someone is registering the fact that I don't appreciate getting screwed!


PS Mike, keep up the good work, I appreciate all that you do on this thread.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> _A_ll _D_igital _S_imulcast
> 
> 
> Analog channels digitized for boxes/QAM TVs. But still there for sets without boxes.



OK. That makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## rsra13

did they show the Sharks game in Versus too? I just watched the FSN HD channel and didn't mind to check Versus HD. But they were announcing the game in Versus HD in the game that was on before the Sharks game.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> did they show the Sharks game in Versus too? I just watched the FSN HD channel and didn't mind to check Versus HD. But they were announcing the game in Versus HD in the game that was on before the Sharks game.



Nope. Once the earlier game ended, Versus went black. I think tomorrow's game is on Versus though (and not on FSN).


----------



## Mikef5

*Important update from Comcast*

___________________________________


I am passing this message as I received it so there is no question about what was or wasn't said.

____________________________________________________________ ______


Please pass this along to the Forum. And I need to take this opportunity to apologize for some inaccurate information I provided the Forum recently. I simply misread the calendar on my blackberry and missed by one week the date when we would launch the new HD channels in Saratoga, Los Gatos, Milpitas. I should have said April 12 instead of April 5. I sincerely apologize for my mistake.


Copyright Protection Management System (CPMS) Activation


Starting April 18th, the Bay Area market will begin implementing a Copyright Protection system mandated by the FCC to protect our video suppliers from unauthorized duplication of programming content.


This new policy restricts customers from digitally recording a Premium service, Pay-Per-View (PPV) or On Demand program and subsequently making additional digital copies on an external device.


Customers with a Comcast issued DVRs or using a Personal Video Recording device with Cable Card(s) will be affected.


What Customers May Experience:


As the copy protection is turned on, the box will go to a black screen for a few seconds.


Some of the HD boxes may need to channel up and down to get the channel back.


A customer may receive a message when trying to record a program that states Copy Once, Copy Never or Copy Always.


Some customers with CableCARDs may lose service completely or may experience missing channels (TV screen stating "One Moment Please" or "Unauthorized").


· This may be due to missing Host ID and Data ID information associated with their CableCARD.


If a customer with a CableCARD does not have all of the necessary CableCARD information entered in our billing system, they will lose visibility to their premium channels. If a customer calls 1-800-Comcast, the appropriate troubleshooting steps will be followed.


Forum Users have been aware and have commented upon our extensive campaign last year to reach out to all the CableCARD customers asking for the Host ID and Data ID information especially those whose CableCARD data was not paired within our billing system.


Here is a chart outlining the protocols.


Copyright Protection System Setting


Copy Freely Copy Once Copy Never

Over the air broadcast channels Premium Services (Movie Channels) On Demand / PPV

All other Digital channels - for example National Geographic, Discovery, Food Network, TBN. Encore, HBO, Starz, Showtime, The Movie Channel, and Cinemax. On Demand, this will include Subscription On Demand for example, Bollywood, Howard Stern, and WWE.



Does this change mean that customers will not be able to record any programs to their VCR or other devices as they currently do?


At this time no. The copy protection only affects digital copies. If a customer uses the analog outputs on the cable box, they will still be able to copy to a VCR or other recording device. Only digital copies would be impacted by this change.


____________________________________________________________ ___


So, it looks like copy protection is here and probably here to stay. If this is a problem for you, you need to call Comcast and voice your concerns with them. That's the best advice I can give you, if enough people call and let them know your feelings on this the better the chance Comcast may review their policy on this issue.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Well it's old news, copy protection has been here for years. I've never been able to record HBO or many other whole channels, and then some channels, it depends on the programming - some like KTVU turn on copy protection when they switch from local to network (FOX in this case) programming.


OnDemand/PPV has also never been recordable.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike-
> 
> 
> I wasn't being clear; the game was not blacked out locally (it was LA Dodgers vs. Arizona Diamondbacks, no restrictions in Nor Cal). It was on channel 'Game12' and Comcast is only offering 'Game1' thru 'Game10' while other cable/sat systems have all 14 channels (Here is a post to another thread on this issue: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=834110 ). The CSRs are basically clueless about the fact that 4 out of 14 channels I paid for are not available to me. I know they're clueless but I call anyway to ***** so hopefully someone is registering the fact that I don't appreciate getting screwed!
> 
> 
> PS Mike, keep up the good work, I appreciate all that you do on this thread.



I read the thread and it's not really clear to me why Comcast is not doing all the channels if they are available to them. I can ask Mr. J. but I don't know if he'd be able to give an answer either. It might be the way the deal was brokered with MLB or it might be a bandwidth issue ( not likely but it might be ).


I understand your problem with the CSR's. Sometimes you get one that is really good and understands the problem right away but most of the time they are just script readers and they leave it at that. I've got a problem with the CSR's right now. Channel 721 ( VersusHD ) is not working for the 2nd day in a row and all he could do is write it down again. I did talk to a supervisor but he just said he would write up a trouble ticket and left it at that. Mean while the Stanley Cup continues and I'm not able to see it. OK, not fully true I can watch it in SD on channel 404 but that's not what I pay for and not what I expect from a service I pay for.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Important update from Comcast*
> 
> ...



So, for example, if I have HBO and a Comcast DVR, then some of my HBO programs might not be recordable? I'm not affected since I have TiVo S3 and don't have any premiums but my neighbor has the HBO DVR setup and they are going to be pissed if they can't record HBO stuff anymore.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it's old news, copy protection has been here for years. I've never been able to record HBO or many other whole channels, and then some channels, it depends on the programming - some like KTVU turn on copy protection when they switch from local to network (FOX in this case) programming.
> 
> 
> OnDemand/PPV has also never been recordable.



In the past it seems it's varied from head end to head end...I wonder if it's going to be a system-wide thing now (i.e. no more people saying "I can record to my PC" while others can't).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it's old news, copy protection has been here for years. I've never been able to record HBO or many other whole channels, and then some channels, it depends on the programming - some like KTVU turn on copy protection when they switch from local to network (FOX in this case) programming.
> 
> 
> OnDemand/PPV has also never been recordable.



Might be old news but now it's officially Comcast's policy to implement copy protection system wide. There was a way to get digital copies of recorded programs but this will effectively stop that. Personally, I only use the Motorola box to record ( time shifting ) and if this copy protection scheme screws that up I'll be pi**ed. It would be nice if they would allow connecting additional storage devices but I think that will happen when hell freezes over.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it's old news, copy protection has been here for years. I've never been able to record HBO or many other whole channels, and then some channels, it depends on the programming - some like KTVU turn on copy protection when they switch from local to network (FOX in this case) programming.
> 
> 
> OnDemand/PPV has also never been recordable.



You're talking about firewire output recording though right?


The above infers that actual Comcast and third party(TiVo S3) DVRs could/will experience anomalies when the CP is turned on. The above statement is a bit unclear.



> Quote:
> Customers with a Comcast issued DVRs or using a Personal Video Recording device with Cable Card(s) will be affected. What Customers May Experience:
> 
> 
> As the copy protection is turned on, the box will go to a black screen for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> Some of the HD boxes may need to channel up and down to get the channel back.
> 
> 
> A customer may receive a message when trying to record a program that states Copy Once, Copy Never or Copy Always.
> 
> 
> Some customers with CableCARDs may lose service completely or may experience missing channels (TV screen stating "One Moment Please" or "Unauthorized").



It's going to be rather interesting to try and make unassisted timed recordings if some/all of the above is going on when the recording is scheduled to start. How do you teach a DVR to change the channel up or down when the screen goes black to make sure the DVR records the program?


And all these "some and may" qualifiers don't instill a lot of confidence, doesn't Comcast know how the equipment is going to respond? Sounds like a customer service nightmare.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're talking about firewire output recording though right?
> 
> 
> And all these "some and may" qualifiers don't instill a lot of confidence, doesn't Comcast know how the equipment is going to respond? Sounds like a customer service nightmare.



Yes, firewire but that might still be possible if set up properly and I'll let it at that.


The "some and may" qualifiers are typical statements to cover all your bases ( and rear end ) and doesn't surprise me at all, just legal talk










My concern is it might screw up time shifting and like you said unassisted recordings if these messages do in fact pop up and require the customer to respond to. This paranoia of the movie studios and broadcasters is really getting out of hand and they need to be reined in.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

If it screws up DVR recording then that will be an issue. But so far it has not. That's not to say the DVR is 100% reliable, but I haven't had any problems recording copy-protected shows to the DVR. It's only when trying to dump it to Firewire. I guess the DVR recording doesn't count as a "copy" or something...


----------



## Mikef5

One other thing.

For those that wish to complain to Comcast about this policy be sure to complain to the FCC also, it's their policy that Comcast is complying with. It needs to be addressed to both parties to have any chance and being reviewed or removed. I believe this is still a good link to the FCC for complaints www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, I'm expecting to continue to be using my Motorola's DVRs (I have 2) as usual. Where I can record any show from any channel I'm subscribed.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's going to be rather interesting to try and make unassisted timed recordings if some/all of the above is going on when the recording is scheduled to start. How do you teach a DVR to change the channel up or down when the screen goes black to make sure the DVR records the program?
> 
> 
> And all these "some and may" qualifiers don't instill a lot of confidence, doesn't Comcast know how the equipment is going to respond? Sounds like a customer service nightmare.



They are likely going to flip the switch sometime in the early morning when everyone is asleep. If you are affected, I think it would be a very good idea to verify everything is working tomorrow morning, especially channels that are copy protected like HBO.


I know there are some people with TiVo S3s who have the "Data" portion of the Host/Data changed from what Comcast has recorded, either due to TiVo "Clear and Delete Everything" or through HD upgrade with different image, or through swapping CableCARD #1/#2. Since the CPMS wasn't active before, they may have mistakenly thought that these activities (and resulting Data ID regeneration) don't affect their CableCARD setup, but they will find out it likely does come tomorrow when CPMS is turned on.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If it screws up DVR recording then that will be an issue. But so far it has not. That's not to say the DVR is 100% reliable, but I haven't had any problems recording copy-protected shows to the DVR. It's only when trying to dump it to Firewire. I guess the DVR recording doesn't count as a "copy" or something...



Yes the DVR does count as a recording device. If the program allows " copy once " then you can record it, if not you can't record it at all. So with a "copy once" you can record to the DVR but not to another device after that, like taking that DVR recording and passing it through the firewire connection.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan

Yeah, it is an FCC rule. But who got the FCC to pass that rule? Hollywood!!! This is a typical trick that regressive industries use. They get the Government to pass a special rule that favors the industry, not consumers, then they say, "We have to do it, it is a government rule." Bah. Humbug. And a Pox on them all.


Greg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other thing.
> 
> For those that wish to complain to Comcast about this policy be sure to complain to the FCC also, it's their policy that Comcast is complying with. It needs to be addressed to both parties to have any chance and being reviewed or removed. I believe this is still a good link to the FCC for complaints www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

On a side note, VersusHD is finally ( after 2 days of not working ) working for me.

About the VersusHD channel. I was wrong about the channel, there is a lot of HD on it besides the hockey and golf. Like bull riding and yes, even fishing in HD, now that's hard core HD viewing







. Oh yeah, the Stanley Cup is there too....







I'm beginning to like hockey, especially the Sharks, but it'll never replace baseball in my heart










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They are likely going to flip the switch sometime in the early morning when everyone is asleep. If you are affected, I think it would be a very good idea to verify everything is working tomorrow morning, especially channels that are copy protected like HBO.
> 
> 
> I know there are some people with TiVo S3s who have the "Data" portion of the Host/Data changed from what Comcast has recorded, either due to TiVo "Clear and Delete Everything" or through HD upgrade with different image, or through swapping CableCARD #1/#2. Since the CPMS wasn't active before, they may have mistakenly thought that these activities (and resulting Data ID regeneration) don't affect their CableCARD setup, but they will find out it likely does come tomorrow when CPMS is turned on.



Okay, so all these "some/may" issues will only happen once, when they turn it on tomorrow? I got the sense these issues would crop up whenever a CP protected program was due to air, I guess I misread it.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One other thing.
> 
> For those that wish to complain to Comcast about this policy be sure to complain to the FCC also, it's their policy that Comcast is complying with. It needs to be addressed to both parties to have any chance and being reviewed or removed. I believe this is still a good link to the FCC for complaints www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints.html



BTW the previous round of forum discussions on this topic are here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8830711 


Personally I think it is just spin to imply that Comcast is just complying with FCC so blame the FCC. The real people to blame are the studios who lobbied to have this stuff included in the first place.


What really happened is the FCC wanted to go digital. The studios saw this as an opportunity to lobby to include content protection or they claimed their business would be seriously compromised by piracy. Thus copy protection got included in the rules.


At this point, I don't think the infrastructure will go away. The best you can probably do is lobby the station/content folks to allow specifying Copy Freely in the CCI flags.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is an FCC rule. But who got the FCC to pass that rule? Hollywood!!! This is a typical trick that regressive industries use. They get the Government to pass a special rule that favors the industry, not consumers, then they say, "We have to do it, it is a government rule." Bah. Humbug. And a Pox on them all.
> 
> 
> Greg



Comcast does not equal Hollywood but you are right the industry is more concerned about profits and not the customer but Comcast has to follow the rules set by the FCC whether they like it or not. I think your ***** would be with Hollywood and the broadcasters that lobbied for this ruling and not Comcast.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW the previous round of forum discussions on this topic are here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8830711
> 
> 
> Personally I think it is just spin to imply that Comcast is just complying with FCC so blame the FCC. The real people to blame are the studios who lobbied to have this stuff included in the first place.
> 
> 
> What really happened is the FCC wanted to go digital. The studios saw this as an opportunity to lobby to include content protection or they claimed their business would be seriously compromised by piracy. Thus copy protection got included in the rules.
> 
> 
> At this point, I don't think the infrastructure will go away. The best you can probably do is lobby the station/content folks to allow specifying Copy Freely in the CCI flags.



Sfhub,

Excellent points and I agree the industry is just too paranoid about piracy and forgetting about their customers altogether and in the end it will come back to bite them in the rear.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, so all these "some/may" issues will only happen once, when they turn it on tomorrow? I got the sense these issues would crop up whenever a CP protected program was due to air, I guess I misread it.



IMO the bulk of the some/may issues are expected to be one time issues when the system is turned on. Losing service for copy protected channels on CableCARD devices would be an issue until the updated Host/Data pair is conveyed to Comcast. The warning messages are implementation dependent and I don't know how all the various devices warn the users about recording content with various non-zero CCI flags. I doubt the messages will affect the actual recordings, if you are allowed to record based on the CCI flags, but it might suprise some people who have never seen the messages or popups before.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast does not equal Hollywood but you are right the industry is more concerned about profits and not the customer but Comcast has to follow the rules set by the FCC whether they like it or not. I think your ***** would be with Hollywood and the broadcasters that lobbied for this ruling and not Comcast.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



eh...Comcast does equal Hollywood in the respect that they own a huge portion of the MGM library along with Sony...hmm.. is it MGM or Disney?...can't recall right now...in anycase, Comcast has a very vested interest in copy protection, don't think for a second that Comcast is an innocent bystander in all this.


----------



## That Don Guy

Wasn't the rule supposed to apply only to PPVs and subscription services (like HBO)? I can only imagine what would happen if, for example, some advertiser goes to NBC and says, "I paid a fortune for my commercials to be on _Heroes_; you had better set it to 'copy never' so nobody can TiVo it and skip over the ads!", or perhaps, "NBC has _My Name is Earl_ on 'copy never' - we'd better switch _Ugly Betty_ to 'copy never' so people won't TiVO it so they can watch Earl and then forget to watch Betty." (And, of course, every program that wasn't "Copy Never" would be "Copy Once" - "let's see you put _this_ on YouTube!")


Then again...if something is flagged "copy once", how does the recording device tell the difference between a TV and an HD-DVD/Blu-Ray recorder on the other end of the HDMI cable connected to it? ("This program is unable to be sent to this device because it was flagged as "copy once" and you are attempting to make a second digital copy. Now go wash those dirty little hands of yours.")


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> eh...Comcast does equal Hollywood in the respect that they own a huge portion of the MGM library along with Sony...hmm.. is it MGM or Disney?...can't recall right now...in anycase, Comcast has a very vested interest in copy protection, don't think for a second that Comcast is an innocent bystander in all this.



Jim,

I'm not saying Comcast doesn't deserve some of the blame here but there are other players in this game that deserve the same if not more of the blame. The problem is the customer gets caught in the middle and in no way is served for the better with this paranoia that the industry has with piracy and copy protection. To single out one player is not fair, they ALL deserve to be chastised and held responsible.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then again...if something is flagged "copy once", how does the recording device tell the difference between a TV and an HD-DVD/Blu-Ray recorder on the other end of the HDMI cable connected to it? ("This program is unable to be sent to this device because it was flagged as "copy once" and you are attempting to make a second digital copy. Now go wash those dirty little hands of yours.")
> 
> 
> -- Don



Because the device is polled by the system and has to be on an approved list of equipment otherwise it will not allow it to be viewed or recorded. Is there a way to circumvent this..... probably










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub

*> Wasn't the rule supposed to apply only to PPVs and subscription services (like HBO)?*


How the Copy Protection bits are used will depend on the actual broadcaster/station policies and the content they are providing. Comcast is enabling the CPMS infrastructure in their Motorola head-ends. They aren't converting all stations to use non-zero CCI, which isn't really something that is for them to control (but they can somtimes change the bits by mistake)


The *infrastructure* that is being setup says the following (for simplicity, putting aside the analog protection and image constraint bits):

CCI/EMI bits
*00 = Copying not restricted

01 = No further copying is permitted

10 = One generation copying is permitted

11 = Copying is prohibited*


This is how TiVo S3 maps these bits:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/Laun...F-17DA8524ECC6 


> Quote:
> Copy Protection Policies for Series3 HD
> 
> 
> The TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder is a compliant Digital Cable Receiver (DCR) device which uses CableCARD to receive high quality digital cable content in its native form. Since the Series3 HD is a DCR device, in addition to the Macrovision rules for analog content, it must also comply with the content protection policies for Digital Cable content. These copy protection rules vary by content type, and in general, premium and pay channels will have more restrictive rules. These digital copy protection rules include:
> 
> *Copy Not Restricted* - This content is not considered high value and can be recorded freely with no restrictions.
> *No further copying is permitted* - This content can be recorded to a TiVo DVR, but cannot be copied or distributed any further.
> *One generation copy is permitted* - This content can be recorded to a TiVo DVR and can be moved, but cannot be copied or distributed any further.
> *Copying is prohibited* - These programs can be recorded to a TiVo DVR, but only for a 90 minute window, after which they can no longer be accessed or viewed.


*> I can only imagine what would happen if, for example, some advertiser goes to NBC and says, "I paid a fortune for my commercials to be on Heroes; you had better set it to 'copy never' so nobody can TiVo it and skip over the ads!", or perhaps, "NBC has My Name is Earl on 'copy never' - we'd better switch Ugly Betty to 'copy never' so people won't TiVO it so they can watch Earl and then forget to watch Betty." (And, of course, every program that wasn't "Copy Never" would be "Copy Once" - "let's see you put this on YouTube!")*


Well, an OTA broadcaster like NBC only has the BF at their disposal (ie they cannot directly set CCI to copy never) and

1) equipment today does not have to honor BF

2) even if it did honor BF, there is nothing in BF that inherently limits copying for personal use. Implementations would just need to prevent indiscriminate copying for distribution. One particular implementation DTCP/Firewire maps BF to EPN (encryption plus non-assertion) which basically says over the Firewire port, the data will be encrypted, but there are no limits on how many copies you can make. This limits you to using only DTCP approved Firewire devices to make copies, which could potentially affect your ability to copy through availability of hardware.


So I don't think you will need to worry about your NBC example with TiVo S3.


On the other hand, there is one example of BF being honored and mapped incorrectly to CCI=0x02 and that is the Motorola DVR. If this DVR encounters BF (ATSC Redistribution Descriptor) it internally maps (fabricates) CCI=0x02, which limits the copying to one generation. This is more restrictive than the EPN that is specified in the DTCP license.

*> Then again...if something is flagged "copy once", how does the recording device tell the difference between a TV and an HD-DVD/Blu-Ray recorder on the other end of the HDMI cable connected to it?*


Well, there is a reason you don't see any recording devices that use HDMI. The big reason is it isn't very efficient to copy uncompressed data, thus HDMI is seen mostly as a way to connect source and sink devices together rather than a way to copy. As such there wasn't need for the range of copy protection that is available with Firewire. Most digital recording devices will be using DTCP/Firewire (5c). In the 5c system, recording devices need to be licensed and follow the DTCP rules. That includes encryption of the data and also honoring the limits on copying.


BTW It is actually Copy One Generation not "copy once". Copy One Generation means you can make as many copies of the original as you want, but you can't make a copy of a copy.


----------



## walk

They are not going to prevent TIVO because they get a lot of metrics from TIVO. That's basically what TIVO is - that's how they make money, by selling your viewing habits to advertisers.


----------



## garypen

FYI - *Comcast promo price*


I was checking the Comcast website, and they are running a promo price, at least in the SJ area, of $49.95 for Digital Silver w/HBO for 6 months. (reg price $85)


I called up and said I was thinking of switching to satellite due to Comcast's high price. (I currently pay around $128 for Dig Silver, HD-DVR, and TVJapan w/tax)


They gave me the new customer price for the 6 month promo AND reduced the DVR to $5/month for 6 months! Total savings of approx $42/month for 6 months. (Approx $250 total!)


You may wanna try it yourselves. Choose the "cancel service" option. I believe that will take you righ to their retention dept.


----------



## brizzology

I just moved into SF, and I cannot stand the Comcast EPG menu, slowness, adverts, etc! Yes, I've already signed the petition to ask Comcast to remove the ads










I would like to use my QAM-enabled TV to browse cable broadcasts instead. However, I notice that my TV is not picking up any program information whatsoever, which makes it difficult to channel surf. I would like to be able to view the program info (e.g. channel, program, time, details). My TV is supposedly capable of displaying this info, but I don't think it's receiving it from Comcast.


I'm looking for help in this thread, and I think the problem is that Comcast does not broadcast PSIP (program and sys information protocol) info at all. My TV doesn't support TV Guide on Screen. So, I think I'm out of luck, unless I move to over-the-air signals via antenna (which carry PSIP, though it may be incorrect), or get an external tuner (e.g. TIVO) that is capable of fetching this information.


Can someone help me out by confirming my suspicions, or correcting them? Thanks!!!


----------



## nikeykid

i've used a cable card before and i've never received a single bit of programming info on my tv that also supports a guide.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brizzology* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just moved into SF, and I cannot stand the Comcast EPG menu, slowness, adverts, etc! Yes, I've already signed the petition to ask Comcast to remove the ads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to use my QAM-enabled TV to browse cable broadcasts instead. However, I notice that my TV is not picking up any program information whatsoever, which makes it difficult to channel surf. I would like to be able to view the program info (e.g. channel, program, time, details). My TV is supposedly capable of displaying this info, but I don't think it's receiving it from Comcast.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for help in this thread, and I think the problem is that Comcast does not broadcast PSIP (program and sys information protocol) info at all. My TV doesn't support TV Guide on Screen. So, I think I'm out of luck, unless I move to over-the-air signals via antenna (which carry PSIP, though it may be incorrect), or get an external tuner (e.g. TIVO) that is capable of fetching this information.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out by confirming my suspicions, or correcting them? Thanks!!!



Your area might be different, but mine does rebroadcast OTA PSIP info.


I just turned on KQED and there are 2 elements of PSIP data

1) the channel has PSIP virtual channel mapping of 9.1

2) the channel has PSIP program information "America's Test Kitchen"


There was a long period of time when my area only had PSIP info for some channels, but they seem to have resolved that about a month ago.


I haven't checked my OTA ATSC tuner in a while, but years ago when I checked, many channels did not include any PSIP program info, just PSIP virtual channel mapping, so it is quite possible if you aren't seeing PSIP program info, then there wasn't any to start with. If you are seeing the PSIP virtual mapped channel # then Comcast is at least rebroadcasting some of the PSIP info.


----------



## a8bil

Hi,


This topic may have been covered elsewhere, but after 3 hours of reading, I feel like I've earned the right just to pick the brains of the experts here.










I've seen many Comcast Moto 6412/16 units on ebay and was wondering if they can be used with Comcast in the Bay Area. If so, what has to be done to activate it? What will Comcast charge me (Burlingame) to use my own HD DVR and are there any downsides to this?


Thanks in advance.


Bill


----------



## brizzology

Thanks a lot for the prompt replies sfhub and nikey! I'm still learning about all this stuff. Going back to the tube...


Looks like I have the virtual channel mapping available (for all channels).


KQED (channel 9.1) DOES indeed have the program name (without any station ID, time, or descriptive info). However, it's the only channel that's got it. So, as sfhub mentions, it's quite possible that most of these channels aren't broadcasting the info in the first place.


That's unfortunate. I thought I read on the ATSC website that PSIP broadcast is mandatory for OTA digital broadcasts. My ABC-HD (channel 7.1) doesn't list any such info, nor do the other network HD channels, and I believe they fall under that category. Sounds like I won't get any further with an antenna if they aren't broadcasting in the first place.


It would be awesome if stations started broadcasting this stuff in full, so that we can have inexpensive (or free) options for program guides, other than these substandard cable box EPGs!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a8bil* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> This topic may have been covered elsewhere, but after 3 hours of reading, I feel like I've earned the right just to pick the brains of the experts here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen many Comcast Moto 6412/16 units on ebay and was wondering if they can be used with Comcast in the Bay Area. If so, what has to be done to activate it? What will Comcast charge me (Burlingame) to use my own HD DVR and are there any downsides to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Bill



It's been a while since I've seen a post about this on the AVS but from what I remember, no, you cannot. I believe there were some systems in Canada that allowed you to purchase the 64xx yourself, however most (if not all) Comcast systems in the US require you to get the box from Comcast (they can regulate this by "registering" your box on the network).


----------



## mikeaymar

Well, here is an update on my problems. I have to give a big thanks to Comcast for getting everything resolved. They sent out a network expert who 'tuned' all my channels and let me know that they also had replaced a piece of internet gear that served my whole neighborhood. Great SNR on all channels now, with none of the hard, or even soft, errors I was experiencing before. Internet is working great and reliably.

For anyone having severe problems that don't quite get resolved through the normal CSR route, there is a QA hotline at 408-919-9430 that you can call. I ended up talking to the manager of the group - Greta Pulliam-Allen, and she had the network expert out right away.

Anyway, kudos to Comcast. The deserve good news when they deliver like this.

Mike


QUOTE=mikeaymar]Well, here it is April 6, and things don't appear to have turned out as described by Andrew Johnson. I am getting VS/Golf on 721 now, but I get the "One Moment Please" blue banner. Yesterday I got a picture on 721, but no more. But hey, it's only Masters week, which has the best HD golf coverage of the year. Hopefully Comcast won't screw up CBS-HD so I can watch it this weekend. I dont get TNT-HD or ESPN2-HD at all. Nothing on 724 or 726. Not on the guide either.

Additionally, my reception on INHD and ESPN-HD has gone to crap and they are unwatchable. So, tonight is is the Giants'Dodgers on good old SD FSN...

My guess is that this is related to squeezing more channels into our bandwidth starved network in Los Gatos.

Why am I not surprised? This is like that famous Chinese torture, where they say that the body part they are now cutting off is the last one they will cut off if you just tell the truth this time. Then they cut off one more, and one more, and....

Well, maybe not that bad, but I can't believe the incompetence of this company.

Is anyone is Saramilgatos doing better?

Mike[/quote]


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyway, kudos to Comcast. The deserve good news when they deliver like this.



I agree, the experts at Comcast are usually quite competent. The problem I usually have is getting from front-line to the experts. Thanks for the fallback # in case it is taking too long to go through front-line support.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, so all these "some/may" issues will only happen once, when they turn it on tomorrow? I got the sense these issues would crop up whenever a CP protected program was due to air, I guess I misread it.



Here is more info on problem you may encounter:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5072937 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *retired_guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost my premium channels last night here in Saratoga. Comcast is trying to fix the problem but even at the supervisor level, they're confused about what to do. They indicate that their instructions for my situation don't work.
> 
> 
> I've got settings as follows:
> 
> 
> EnabledByCP: no
> 
> CA enable: unknown
> 
> Auth: unknown
> 
> Host Validation: unknown
> 
> Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> 
> 
> Prior to today, the cards have been working for seven months.
> 
> I changed disk drives since they last collected data which is probably at least part of the problem.



As a point of reference, this what my "working" CableCARDs in my S3 say:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are what my CableCARDs say:
> 
> CableCARD 1
> 
> Encryption: DES
> 
> Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes
> 
> Auth: SUBSCRIBED
> 
> CA enable: possible
> 
> Host Validation: Valid 00
> 
> Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> 
> 
> CableCARD 2
> 
> Encryption: DES
> 
> Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes
> 
> Auth: SUBSCRIBED
> 
> CA enable: possible
> 
> Host Validation: Valid 00
> 
> Copy Protection Key: Disabled


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is more info on problem you may encounter:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5072937
> 
> As a point of reference, this what my "working" CableCARDs in my S3 say:



Mine look identical, along with some other added info. Haven't tried to record anything, but everything looks okay.


BTW, article on the CableCARD/STB rollout in the Comcast Tech thread,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post10330789 

Comcast New Technology Test - AVS Forum


----------



## cstar

I've lost 719 (INHD), 720 (Discovery HD), and 730 (HBO HD) on my Series 3 Tivo. I called Comcast, they weren't interested in my CableCard ids but are sending someone this afternoon to look.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Important update from Comcast*
> 
> 
> Some customers with CableCARDs may lose service completely or may experience missing channels (TV screen stating "One Moment Please" or "Unauthorized").
> 
> 
> · This may be due to missing Host ID and Data ID information associated with their CableCARD.
> 
> 
> If a customer with a CableCARD does not have all of the necessary CableCARD information entered in our billing system, they will lose visibility to their premium channels. If a customer calls 1-800-Comcast, the appropriate troubleshooting steps will be followed.


----------



## JLee17

I also lost channel 720 and 730 on my Series 3 TiVo. I had Comcast verify that my CableCard ID numbers matched what they had in their system. They reset the cards but I will not be able to check until I get home from work tonight.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Important update from Comcast*
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> 
> I am passing this message as I received it so there is no question about what was or wasn't said.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ______
> 
> 
> Please pass this along to the Forum. And I need to take this opportunity to apologize for some inaccurate information I provided the Forum recently. I simply misread the calendar on my blackberry and missed by one week the date when we would launch the new HD channels in Saratoga, Los Gatos, Milpitas. I should have said April 12 instead of April 5. I sincerely apologize for my mistake.
> 
> 
> Copyright Protection Management System (CPMS) Activation
> 
> 
> Starting April 18th, the Bay Area market will begin implementing a Copyright Protection system mandated by the FCC to protect our video suppliers from unauthorized duplication of programming content.
> 
> 
> This new policy restricts customers from digitally recording a Premium service, Pay-Per-View (PPV) or On Demand program and subsequently making additional digital copies on an external device.
> 
> 
> Customers with a Comcast issued DVRs or using a Personal Video Recording device with Cable Card(s) will be affected.
> 
> 
> What Customers May Experience:
> 
> 
> As the copy protection is turned on, the box will go to a black screen for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> Some of the HD boxes may need to channel up and down to get the channel back.
> 
> 
> A customer may receive a message when trying to record a program that states Copy Once, Copy Never or Copy Always.
> 
> 
> Some customers with CableCARDs may lose service completely or may experience missing channels (TV screen stating "One Moment Please" or "Unauthorized").
> 
> 
> · This may be due to missing Host ID and Data ID information associated with their CableCARD.
> 
> 
> If a customer with a CableCARD does not have all of the necessary CableCARD information entered in our billing system, they will lose visibility to their premium channels. If a customer calls 1-800-Comcast, the appropriate troubleshooting steps will be followed.
> 
> 
> Forum Users have been aware and have commented upon our extensive campaign last year to reach out to all the CableCARD customers asking for the Host ID and Data ID information especially those whose CableCARD data was not paired within our billing system.
> 
> 
> Here is a chart outlining the protocols.
> 
> 
> Copyright Protection System Setting
> 
> 
> Copy Freely Copy Once Copy Never
> 
> Over the air broadcast channels Premium Services (Movie Channels) On Demand / PPV
> 
> All other Digital channels - for example National Geographic, Discovery, Food Network, TBN. Encore, HBO, Starz, Showtime, The Movie Channel, and Cinemax. On Demand, this will include Subscription On Demand for example, Bollywood, Howard Stern, and WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this change mean that customers will not be able to record any programs to their VCR or other devices as they currently do?
> 
> 
> At this time no. The copy protection only affects digital copies. If a customer uses the analog outputs on the cable box, they will still be able to copy to a VCR or other recording device. Only digital copies would be impacted by this change.
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> 
> So, it looks like copy protection is here and probably here to stay. If this is a problem for you, you need to call Comcast and voice your concerns with them. That's the best advice I can give you, if enough people call and let them know your feelings on this the better the chance Comcast may review their policy on this issue.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I don't much care about this, but what I do care about is them encrypting HIST and COURT TV and a couple other channels that were sent in the clear before. This happened sometime last week as near as I can tell, and now my 2 TV's with QAM tuners can no longer see these channels digitally.


Given how the industry has hosed Cablecard to the point that TV makers no longer put cablecard slots in a lot of the FP displays being made, and that Comcast is trying to gouge me for STB's that make it harder for my wife to use the FP TV's in the bedroom (the living room has a big TV and universal remote, 6412, etc..., but the other rooms in the have just have TV's plugged into the cable jack).


I don't understand why they are encrypting the digital version of analog programming out there. If I didn't have authorization for these SD channels, they would put a trap on my line so I couldn't get the analog versions.

So why bother encrypting the SD digital versions that look a lot better than the analog versions that I can get? Both FP TV's display the digital signal a LOT better than the analog versions.


If Comcast is going to make me put boxes in every room, then it's just like getting a DBS service that is cheaper and gives me HDNet and other channels I can't get on Comcast.


I know it was only 2 channels, but I really like HIST and my wife really likes Court TV, and in my system they ere sent in the clear along with CNN and other channels that we watched a lot.


After all the rate increases, and now this, I am getting more and more fed up with these guys.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they are encrypting the digital version of analog programming out there. If I didn't have authorization for these SD channels, they would put a trap on my line so I couldn't get the analog versions.
> 
> So why bother encrypting the SD digital versions that look a lot better than the analog versions that I can get? Both FP TV's display the digital signal a LOT better than the analog versions.



I think they are implementing their policies based on a customer who doesn't have expanded basic as opposed one who does. If they had put a trap on your line, that would stop you from getting the analog History channel, but wouldn't prevent you from getting the digital version. For digital channels they use encryption to control access.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think they are implementing their policies based on a customer who doesn't have expanded basic as opposed one who does. If they had put a trap on your line, that would stop you from getting the analog History channel, but wouldn't prevent you from getting the digital version. For digital channels they use encryption to control access.



I think it would. It's a low pass filter, and the digital is all high up.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it would. It's a low pass filter, and the digital is all high up.



Then how could you have someone with limited basic and digital classic, viewing HD on their S3?


----------



## Keenan

This is happening in Chicago right now, Expanded Basic subs now need a STB to receive those channels and it's upsetting a lot of folks.


I can understand why they are doing it, the encryption works in much the same fashion as an analog trap. Unless they can move all the digital Expanded Basic channels to a frequency block at which they could use an analog trap, there really is no other alternative.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone not getting channels 719 and 720, especially in the SaraMilgatos area ???

Man, this is really getting old but at least the CSR was pleasant to talk to but was of no help at all.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I don't think filters would work, the filters they use for "limited" basic only trap channels 36 thru 69-70 or so. Everything higher than that is clear.


----------



## shutrbug

I'm a long term user of ReplayTV/Comcast analog basic and a new HDTV user happily watching the HD broadcast channels via my Philips' QAM tuner. The performance of my ReplayTV just isn't cutting it on an HDTV, and now that TiVo has a $500 deal on a Series 3, I'm thinking seriously about switching. My problem is that I'm confused about all the service levels from Comcast. What would I need to order in terms of Comcast service to effectively use a Series 3? Can I just get Cablecards from Comcast and still use my analog basic or would I need to get Digital Classic? Is there such a thing as Digital Basic in our market (I'm in San Jose)? I really just want the the major broadcast networks in HD and to be able to time shift them (and at minimal expense) and I don't really want to spend $50+ per month for the cable service.


----------



## sfhub

If all you want is HD locals, you basically need limited basic service + $1.50 total for the 2 CableCARDs for your S3.


If you got a second S3 or you have an STB, add $6.99 for the Digital Additional Outlet fee (plus the already mentioned $1.50 for the S3 CableCARD)


If you want ESPN/Discovery/Universal/TNT/etc. you need digital classic in addition to limited basic.


Be sure to read up on SDV to see how much you think it will affect you. It can range from FUD to your S3 only has 6 months of life, depending on how paranoid you are.


----------



## Mikef5

Update on the loss of channels 719 and 720 in Milpitas.


The channels have returned and the problem was with the head end. I can't believe no one else saw that these channels were gone for two days. I must be the only person in Milpitas that watches tv.









Thanks to Ms. Nichol for getting this situation fixed, Mr. J. don't ever get rid of her ...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## karlw2000

I haven't had 719 and 720 for weeks. I can't even get 704 with the box although I get the HD channel 4.2 using the QAM tuner. However since I don't pay for the digital package, I couldn't exactly complain about 719 or 720.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't had 719 and 720 for weeks. I can't even get 704 with the box although I get the HD channel 4.2 using the QAM tuner. However since I don't pay for the digital package, I couldn't exactly complain about 719 or 720.



You need to have at least Digital Classic to get those channels and they are encrypted. I think in some areas channel 704 isn't available ( like my area ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to have at least Digital Classic to get those channels and they are encrypted. I think in some areas channel 704 isn't available ( like my area ).
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Many people have said I am 'grandfathered' to get those channels since I got them many years ago as one of the first customers of Comcast HD. Even today I get ESPN, ESPN2, and Discovery HD. I actually get 719, 720, and 704, but there is a message "Available Soon" or something like that. Last year I saw many of the Giants games on FSN-HD.


Besides, how can I get HD 4.2 using QAM, but not 704 using the HD Box? It's the same thing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Many people have said I am 'grandfathered' to get those channels since I got them many years ago as one of the first customers of Comcast HD. Even today I get ESPN, ESPN2, and Discovery HD. I actually get 719, 720, and 704, but there is a message "Available Soon" or something like that. Last year I saw many of the Giants games on FSN-HD.
> 
> 
> Besides, how can I get HD 4.2 using QAM, but not 704 using the HD Box? It's the same thing.



Wow, the grandfather thing is a whole different story in it's self. I gave up mine along time ago.


The Motorola box is programed to show the channels that are available to you. What they've done in your case is the tell the box that channel 704 doesn't exist but the signal for it is still in your loop so your Qam tuner can tune to it. So 704 ( KRON4 HD ) does exist in your loop it's just that the Motorola box doesn't know it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow, the grandfather thing is a whole different story in it's self. I gave up mine along time ago.
> 
> 
> The Motorola box is programed to show the channels that are available to you. What they've done in your case is the tell the box that channel 704 doesn't exist but the signal for it is still in your loop so your Qam tuner can tune to it. So 704 ( KRON4 HD ) does exist in your loop it's just that the Motorola box doesn't know it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's what I figured, but since I don't pay for ESPN and ESPN2 which I do like to watch, I'm not about to call Comcast to complain







. I don't care for KRON4 HD anyway. I prefer to use QAM (I put in a splitter) for the clear channels because it looks better than from the HD box.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well it's old news, copy protection has been here for years. I've never been able to record HBO or many other whole channels, and then some channels, it depends on the programming - some like KTVU turn on copy protection when they switch from local to network (FOX in this case) programming.
> 
> 
> OnDemand/PPV has also never been recordable.



OK, this is confusing. Are we talking about recording shows on Comcast's DVR? I've always been able to record anything, including PPV.

*Mikef5*: Is this change going to affect what we can record on Comcast's DVR?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, this is confusing. Are we talking about recording shows on Comcast's DVR? I've always been able to record anything, including PPV.
> 
> *Mikef5*: Is this change going to affect what we can record on Comcast's DVR?



From my understanding of this copy protection thing is you shouldn't be able to copy ( even with the Motorola box ) PPV or On Demand, basically anything that you have to pay for outside of your digital package. You still should be able to do the movie channels and the rest of the channels that are included in your package as usual. If not I'll be pi**ed, I time shift most everything I watch. See if you can do the PPV or On Demand now that the copy protection thing is in place.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my understanding of this copy protection thing is you shouldn't be able to copy ( even with the Motorola box ) PPV or On Demand, basically anything that you have to pay for outside of your digital package. You still should be able to do the movie channels and the rest of the channels that are included in your package as usual. If not I'll be pi**ed, I time shift most everything I watch. See if you can do the PPV or On Demand now that the copy protection thing is in place.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That can't be right, with the Dish 622 and the DirecTV HD-TiVo you can record PPV content and keep it as long as you want.


Now, trying to "copy" it off of the STB(as in firewire output) is a different story, that I'm sure is not allowed, but I think it's always been that way.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, this is confusing. Are we talking about recording shows on Comcast's DVR? I've always been able to record anything, including PPV.
> 
> *Mikef5*: Is this change going to affect what we can record on Comcast's DVR?



Ok, I reread the message and this is what it says,


T*his new policy restricts customers from digitally recording a Premium service, Pay-Per-View (PPV) or On Demand program and subsequently making additional digital copies on an external device.*


The way it reads to me is that you can record as usual but you will be restricted to how you can make additional copies of that copy. In other words transferring that digital copy off the Motorola box. You can still copy an analog copy of that digital copy from the Motorola box but there will be restrictions copying another digital copy of the recording on the Motorola box. So if you are just recording on the box and not trying to move it off that box, nothing should change but then again that's just the way I read it the only way to be sure is to try it.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That can't be right, with the Dish 622 and the DirecTV HD-TiVo you can record PPV content and keep it as long as you want.
> 
> 
> Now, trying to "copy" it off of the STB(as in firewire output) is a different story, that I'm sure is not allowed, but I think it's always been that way.



Yeah, after I wrote that first message I reread the email and I agree with you, it only affects you if you try to move that digital copy off the box.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

You can't record VOD/PPV on the Comcast DVR. It just doesn't let you.


----------



## shutrbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If all you want is HD locals, you basically need limited basic service + $1.50 total for the 2 CableCARDs for your S3.
> 
> 
> If you got a second S3 or you have an STB, add $6.99 for the Digital Additional Outlet fee (plus the already mentioned $1.50 for the S3 CableCARD)
> 
> 
> If you want ESPN/Discovery/Universal/TNT/etc. you need digital classic in addition to limited basic.
> 
> 
> Be sure to read up on SDV to see how much you think it will affect you. It can range from FUD to your S3 only has 6 months of life, depending on how paranoid you are.



I guess I don't want to risk >$500 on S3 on Comcast not implementing SDV. So can I just keep my analog basic and get a free Cablecard from Comcast to put into the slot in my Philips and I'll get the digital channels on more logical channel numbers than with the QAM tuner?


Sorry for being such a noob!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't record VOD/PPV on the Comcast DVR. It just doesn't let you.



Wow!! That sucks, why do they do that? I can understand VOD, but PPV??


----------



## mjhhmb

For those that are interested, it looks like Extra Innings channels Game11 - Game14 are now available on channels 442 - 445, at least here in the Lamorinda area. No notice from Comcast, they just seemed to show up...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wow!! That sucks, why do they do that? I can understand VOD, but PPV??



In today's wonderful world of digital cable, VOD and PPV are essentially the same. You just pay extra for the titles under the "PPV" heading.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That can't be right, with the Dish 622 and the DirecTV HD-TiVo you can record PPV content and keep it as long as you want.
> 
> 
> Now, trying to "copy" it off of the STB(as in firewire output) is a different story, that I'm sure is not allowed, but I think it's always been that way.



This stuff is all controlled by the CCI/EMI flags. There is official policy. Then there is how that policy is mapped to the shows. Then there is whatever CCI flags are set by mistake.


If you have PPV with CCI set to 0x00 by mistake, then you'll be able to record and make copies. If you have FOX with CCI set to 0x02 then you will only be able to make as many 1 generation of copies over firewire as you'd like but the equipment doing the copying must be DTCP approved, which rules out CapDVHS on PCs.


I don't know the way Motorola maps the CCI flags, but I posted earlier how TiVo maps the CCI flags:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10323576 


If CCI is 0x03 which is what it is likely (currently or at some point in the future) going to be for PPV (based on the wording of Comcast notices), then TiVo will only allow you to timeshift a 90-min window, which basically means pause LiveTV will work but you can't keep the recording around for days.


CCI 0x00-0x02 can all be recorded by the PVRs. CCI=0x00 has no further restrictions. CCI=0x01 cannot be further copied. CCI=0x02 allows as many 1-gen copies as you'd like, but only to DTCP approved devices.


TiVo may end up mapping CCI=0x02 to different functionality (ie MRV) because it doesn't support firewire, but does support ethernet. However they seem to be stuck in the approval process right now.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In today's wonderful world of digital cable, VOD and PPV are essentially the same. You just pay extra for the titles under the "PPV" heading.



In the past, PPV was a static broadcast, while VOD was a dynamically generated broadcast (similar to SDV). Have they now switched PPV to dynamically generated? I don't follow PPV stuff very closely.


The distinction would become important if you have an STB in your house and a CableCARD device. If you call in to purchase the PPV on statically broadcast channel, I believe all your devices can see it by tuning to the channel. If you order the VOD from the STB, only the STB will be able to see it.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the past, PPV was a static broadcast, while VOD was a dynamically generated broadcast (similar to SDV). Have they now switched PPV to dynamically generated? I don't follow PPV stuff very closely.
> 
> 
> The distinction would become important if you have an STB in your house and a CableCARD device. If you call in to purchase the PPV on statically broadcast channel, I believe all your devices can see it by tuning to the channel. If you order the VOD from the STB, only the STB will be able to see it.



I'm not a 100% sure, but I believe (at least on my system) they don't offer the static channel PPV anymore. It's only done through the VOD menu. I'll check tonight.


----------



## walk

Actually I've never tried DVR'ing a PPV channel, I don't think I've ever ordered one... it might work.


I know 100% for sure you can't DVR a VOD channel. Er, not channel, but you know what I mean.... And sorry for using DVR as a verb.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From my understanding of this copy protection thing is you shouldn't be able to copy ( even with the Motorola box ) PPV or On Demand, basically anything that you have to pay for outside of your digital package. You still should be able to do the movie channels and the rest of the channels that are included in your package as usual. If not I'll be pi**ed, I time shift most everything I watch. See if you can do the PPV or On Demand now that the copy protection thing is in place.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I can understand On Demand, since you should be able to go and get it anytime you want anyway. But if you can't copy PPV, that sucks.


On another note, does anyone know if we're getting tonight's Shark's game in HD? HD Sports Guide shows it on Versus-HD, and I could swear I saw it listed there on Wed on the On-screen guide. But now the guide says "Golf", and that's what's usually on 721 on Fridays during that time slot. FSN-HD shows off-air, even though FSN-SD is showing the game. WTF good is 720 if they don't show a play-off game on it, perfering to keep it blank???


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can understand On Demand, since you should be able to go and get it anytime you want anyway. But if you can't copy PPV, that sucks.



But you can get PPV anytime you want...I think that's why Comcast doesn't distinguish between the two anymore. It's one thing if PPV is on a static channel and is non-interactive (i.e. it just repeats shows and you have to "catch it" at the right time). PPV = VOD+$


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't record VOD/PPV on the Comcast DVR. It just doesn't let you.



Where are you getting this from? I record PPV stuff all the time. And not just porn, either, sometimes I record sporting events like boxing!










I can't talk about VOD, living in a 550 MHz slum as I do, but it's my understanding that you aren't supposed to be able to record that. But then, why would you? Kinda defeats the whole purpose of VOD, doesn't it?


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you can get PPV anytime you want...I think that's why Comcast doesn't distinguish between the two anymore. It's one thing if PPV is on a static channel and is non-interactive (i.e. it just repeats shows and you have to "catch it" at the right time). PPV = VOD+$



What about stuff like UFC? That is typically only shown once (or twice, really, but that's just back-to-back), and then it's gone. And what about porn? Those are different from the movies that are shown repeatedly.


----------



## Bxz

My HBO won't show up now, i'm using cablecard, it was ok yesterday, anyone is having the same issue in milpitas area now? all my other channels are fine.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My HBO won't show up now, i'm using cablecard, it was ok yesterday, anyone is having the same issue in milpitas area now? all my other channels are fine.



It is because they enabled CPMS Copy Protection Management System and there were problems getting the CableCARDs configured properly for the new system. You need to call it in, tell them you have a problem with your CableCARD, give them your host/data IDs from the CableCARD config screen and pray it reaches somebody who knows what is going on. It could end up being a painless 15 minute call or a multi-day adventure.


----------



## pmacafee

I set my 6412 to 1080i and every thing is ok. I turn it off and back on -1080i.

I check it the next day 1080i output.


2 or 3 days later it is set to 480p on its own.


Whatsup with that?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmacafee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set my 6412 to 1080i and every thing is ok. I turn it off and back on -1080i.
> 
> I check it the next day 1080i output.
> 
> 
> 2 or 3 days later it is set to 480p on its own.
> 
> 
> Whatsup with that?



The simplest way to handle that is to have them replace the box or go to your local Comcast center and exchange it for another. It's not your job to trouble shoot the equipment, that's their job and it's not worth the aggravation to you. Life's to short to worry about that kind of thing










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmacafee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set my 6412 to 1080i and every thing is ok. I turn it off and back on -1080i.
> 
> I check it the next day 1080i output.
> 
> 
> 2 or 3 days later it is set to 480p on its own.
> 
> 
> Whatsup with that?



My box got reset to 480p for the first time I can remember a couple of days ago. All the config settings in PowerOff->Menu got reset also. Just a stab in the dark, it might have something the CPMS work they did this week. Could be unrelated also.


----------



## gregval68

Hi, looking for some help to find ABC/KGO in San Jose, 95116. Have a built in QAM ? Cannot locate. anybody have an idea...?? Thanks


----------



## jondoms

Anyone able to get QAM in these areas?

If so what channels?

Really interested in getting TNT in HD hopefully.


Newark 94560


San Jose 95133


Thanks


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is because they enabled CPMS Copy Protection Management System and there were problems getting the CableCARDs configured properly for the new system. You need to call it in, tell them you have a problem with your CableCARD, give them your host/data IDs from the CableCARD config screen and pray it reaches somebody who knows what is going on. It could end up being a painless 15 minute call or a multi-day adventure.



Can't get 730 HD with Cable Card either and calling Comcast follows this thread's prediction. CSR's, all three, told me their supervisor's would get signal through to set my card to copy protection to prevent piracy (Digital Millennium Copyright Act signed into law by Hilary Clinton's and Monica Lewenski's shared lover) which has not occurred. So fully expect next call to result in a truck roll. I asked about TIVO due to friends having and I was told they should rent a DVR! Were rather negative about cable cards one CSR told me they're having trouble with. CSR is to call back after supervisor's fourth try. I'll get out my appointment book!


Look forward to the new American Heroes surmounting this silliness ----------- being DRM hackers!


slannes


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can't get 730 HD with Cable Card either and calling Comcast follows this thread's prediction. CSR's, all three, told me their supervisor's would get signal through to set my card to copy protection to prevent piracy (Digital Millennium Copyright Act signed into law by Hilary Clinton's and Monica Lewenski's shared lover) which has not occurred. So fully expect next call to result in a truck roll. I asked about TIVO due to friends having and I was told they should rent a DVR! Were rather negative about cable cards one CSR told me they're having trouble with. CSR is to call back after supervisor's fourth try. I'll get out my appointment book!
> 
> 
> Look forward to the new American Heroes surmounting this silliness ----------- being DRM hackers!
> 
> 
> slannes




Never called back. So first available appointment for tech next Tuesday!


Lot's of luck to other Comcast suspected pirates.


slannes


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never called back. So first available appointment for tech next Tuesday!
> 
> 
> Lot's of luck to other Comcast suspected pirates.
> 
> 
> slannes



UPDATE: Just discovered none of the premium channels being those above basic service work. On sixth call to Comcast they sent signal through again several times to no avail. And, admitted tech will do the same Tuesday but may insert new CC. They said they are having trouble with all CC sets and frankly don't know how to resolve. Thus, regardless of Congressional intent re CC's

it appears I'll have to rent a Comcast STB and live with rotten SD PQ until all digital service implemented.


Seems copy protection is renders CCs extinct!

slannes


----------



## pmacafee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My box got reset to 480p for the first time I can remember a couple of days ago. All the config settings in PowerOff->Menu got reset also. Just a stab in the dark, it might have something the CPMS work they did this week. Could be unrelated also.



Thanks to you and Mikef5 for the posts.


I think I will wait for the symptom to reappear. Has already happened 2-3 times.


I have a bunch of HD stuff on the DVR that I want to put on disk via firewire.


I won't turn the box in until I those programs are re-scheduled.


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, I called comcast abt the digital QAM channels that "disappeared" when they got encrypted last week. They of course said that wasn't supported in the first place without cablecard, but they did say that they are running a promo where you can get up to 4 new DCT700 STB's if you already had a digital TV service (classic, etc...) for 1 year. The downside is the DCT700's don't have anything more than composite outputs (!), but they are trying to seed the market with STB's so they can clear up space off analog.


It's also a strange install model - they mail order the boxes to you from Gilroy. You install yourself, which is fine with me, but kind of odd since apparently you can't pick them up at a comcast office nor will they send someone out to install them. This is definitely a new program designed to keep costs down.


It doesn't really solve my problem - composite SD looks like crap on my FP's, but on old sets it should work. The low end DBS boxes all have component out at least. Funny they didn't feel the need to be competitive with them.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Bxz

what kinda dumb ass implementation is that? they don't even verify it on CC first before putting them in effect? I remember they hired some 3rd party company to call us and got all CC ID information, are they supposed to get all CC properly configured? that was almost 4 months ago.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Just discovered none of the premium channels being those above basic service work. On sixth call to Comcast they sent signal through again several times to no avail. And, admitted tech will do the same Tuesday but may insert new CC. They said they are having trouble with all CC sets and frankly don't know how to resolve. Thus, regardless of Congressional intent re CC's
> 
> it appears I'll have to rent a Comcast STB and live with rotten SD PQ until all digital service implemented.
> 
> 
> Seems copy protection is renders CCs extinct!
> 
> slannes


----------



## GBruno

MikeSM, Thanks for the tip on the free (for one year) DCT 700's. I just ordered mine from a very confused CSR. She said I could only get up to 3 but still that is great. She also thinks that in "my area" (santa Cruz) they will be offering the same deal on their DVR version in a couple of months. It has always bugged me that I would have to pay extra to get these digital channels on my SD TVs. If they add a few more HD channels for my HDTV I might just stay with comcast????


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what kinda dumb ass implementation is that? they don't even verify it on CC first before putting them in effect? I remember they hired some 3rd party company to call us and got all CC ID information, are they supposed to get all CC properly configured? that was almost 4 months ago.



I gave CC numbers to third party agent months ago. But, Comcast CSR said my files got washed out of system. Four attempts last night after reading numbers again did no good. CSR and his and her supervisors did not know what to do due to major problems they are having with CCs on entire system. Gave me $59.00 credit on the spot, so must be doing for others, but I told her I want my TV to work not money back.


slannes


----------



## RBurks

Giants? 702 Where is the HD???


----------



## nile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Subarunut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been lurking around for quite some time and live in the Santa Cruz mountians and have not been able to find what I am looking for. I just ordered my HDHomerun and wanted to know if anyone else is on the Comcast Santa Cruz system that can confirm what channels I should get "in the clear" QAM.



Hey Subarunut - how did you go with the HDHomeRun? I'm about to order one and wondered what your experiences with it have been.


What channels did you end up with in clear QAM? I'm in the Oakland Hills, so probably not directly relevant for me, but interesting to know nevertheless.


Cheers,


Nile


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slannes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I gave CC numbers to third party agent months ago. But, Comcast CSR said my files got washed out of system. Four attempts last night after reading numbers again did no good. CSR and his and her supervisors did not know what to do due to major problems they are having with CCs on entire system. Gave me $59.00 credit on the spot, so must be doing for others, but I told her I want my TV to work not money back.
> 
> 
> slannes



I tried one last time today (7th try in two days) before tech comes Tuesday but I doubt can do anything. CSR sent signal again which did nothing. She said I am not alone - and they are trying to diagnose in Comcast system the problem that is with feed to CC sets. She attempted to give me credit but noticed I was given credit last night. So, I assume CSRs have been told to offer credit to thsoe CC users calling in with lost service on premium channels. I was shocked when she said Ccs are getting popular. I doubt that. Must just be due to rash of complaints exclusively from CC users.


If not resolved, I will no doubt be converted from CC to a STB Tuesday based on choices of: 1.) bad SD PQ with STB; or, 2.) or stay with CC that won't work any longer (since 18th) and get no premium channels!










slannes


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MikeSM, Thanks for the tip on the free (for one year) DCT 700's. I just ordered mine from a very confused CSR. She said I could only get up to 3 but still that is great. She also thinks that in "my area" (santa Cruz) they will be offering the same deal on their DVR version in a couple of months. It has always bugged me that I would have to pay extra to get these digital channels on my SD TVs. If they add a few more HD channels for my HDTV I might just stay with comcast????



DVR version for free soon? That might be really nice for my FP's. If you find out they are doing that, please post here and let us know...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## yunlin12

I had a truck roll today due to CC issue. Replaced both of them and things are working again. Two things of interest according to the guy:


1) This recent change not only hit their CC customers, but also new DVR installs, and they had to replace those boxes.

2) He's noticed that the updated Data ID for a cable card do not always "take". He's seen older number pop up after they thought they have entered a new number. This makes more sense to me that just human error on updating the numbers.


----------



## slannes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a truck roll today due to CC issue. Replaced both of them and things are working again. Two things of interest according to the guy:
> 
> 
> 1) This recent change not only hit their CC customers, but also new DVR installs, and they had to replace those boxes.
> 
> 2) He's noticed that the updated Data ID for a cable card do not always "take". He's seen older number pop up after they thought they have entered a new number. This makes more sense to me that just human error on updating the numbers.



Thanks for the report. Sounds like I'll be able to keep my CC.


slannes


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DVR version for free soon? That might be really nice for my FP's. If you find out they are doing that, please post here and let us know...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



Want a Pace Vegas DVR? There should be a promo on those too. Very cheap. But there's no Self Install of them - gotta call or drop by.


Plus I bet if you went to a service center they'd hand over 4 DCT700s.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Want a Pace Vegas DVR? There should be a promo on those too. Very cheap. But there's no Self Install of them - gotta call or drop by.
> 
> 
> Plus I bet if you went to a service center they'd hand over 4 DCT700s.




I will let you know. When I called to get them shipped to me the CSR reported that for the Santa Cruz area the computer said "no". They offered a free install or a trip to the service center. I will be loading up the kids and going this a.m.-report to follow...


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Plus I bet if you went to a service center they'd hand over 4 DCT700s.



I wonder if they will be charging the $6.99/mo Digital Additional Outlet Service fee for each DCT700?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will let you know. When I called to get them shipped to me the CSR reported that for the Santa Cruz area the computer said "no". They offered a free install or a trip to the service center. I will be loading up the kids and going this a.m.-report to follow...



Hold off on that trip. Santa Cruz is not ADS - no 700s, no Pace.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will be charging the $6.99/mo Digital Additional Outlet Service fee for each DCT700?



I was checking out my rate sheet and was surprised to find the non-return charge for the DCT700 was $96. That is for a complete set top box. The CableCARD non-return charge is $90. I would guess these numbers are related to actual cost + some adjustments (ie the price listed may not be actual, but relative pricing to each other is likely preserved)


So a complete tuner is only $6 more than a CableCARD. I wonder what happens with the integration ban in July when they can't deploy the DCT700 anymore as the low-end solution. I'm sure there is another DCT700 equivalent that uses CableCARD, but is that box really only $6?







I'm just joking of course, but I think the CableCARD costs are going to come way down with the integration ban kicking in. Otherwise the #s just don't make sense.


I'm thinking out loud here, but I wonder if these "free" offers are related to getting boxes out there before the integration ban?


After the 1yr free, if they charge you more than $1.50 for these boxes, IMO it is a rip-off because they cost roughly the same as a CableCARD. $6.99 seems way too much for them. At 6.99/month you could buy the box in a year. Typically the rates they charge for leasing are roughly the return costs divided by 50 (months).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking out loud here, but I wonder if these "free" offers are related to getting boxes out there before the integration ban?



I'm hoping that this "free offer" is to get people off their analog addiction and we can finally get rid of those bandwidth wasting analog channels...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub

Sure thing, that is a beneficial side-effect (at least from Comcast's standpoint and many all digital users' standpoints), but they've had over a year to try seeding with free boxes and nothing like this ever showed up. The Comcast Chicago push to drop all analog by July 2007 (even limited basic) even *before* OTA shutoff and the free DCT700 offers are suspiciously timed near the integration ban date.


It could all be coincidence of course.


I wonder what happens to DCT700 boxes that have already been ordered/received by Comcast, but not distributed yet, once the integration ban comes into place. Is the ban a hard cutoff date based on deployment, or based on when it was ordered and received by Comcast? I thought I saw reference it is the former.


I wonder what the cost of the replacement low-end CableCARD version of the DCT700 is relative to the current DCT700 cost. If it is more, it makes sense to get as many DCT700 boxes out there as they can prior to the integration ban.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure thing, that is a beneficial side-effect (at least from Comcast's standpoint and many all digital users' standpoints), but they've had over a year to try seeding with free boxes and nothing like this ever showed up. The Comcast Chicago push to drop all analog by July 2008 (even limited basic) even *before* OTA shutoff and the free DCT700 offers are suspiciously timed near the integration ban date.
> 
> 
> It could all be coincidence of course.
> 
> 
> I wonder what happens to DCT700 boxes that have already been ordered/received by Comcast, but not distributed yet, once the integration ban comes into place. Is the ban a hard cutoff date based on deployment, or based on when it was ordered and received by Comcast? I thought I saw reference it is the former.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the cost of the replacement low-end CableCARD version of the DCT700 is relative to the current DCT700 cost. If it is more, it makes sense to get as many DCT700 boxes out there as they can prior to the integration ban.



Well, thanks to the FCC holding the line to comcast, we get them now having a surplus of committed orders to MOT for things like DCT700's that they need to get out soon, and this also prevents them from going SDV since the cablecards don't support that. Also good news. People should weigh in on the docket and make the FCC hold comcast's feet to the fire on this one.


The DCT700's BOM is quite low. The cablecard's cost is pretty low, but the volume isn't really there yet so costs have not plunged as much as you might think. Volume is everything. This will all change if comcast doesn't get a waiver and millions of cablecards will be needed.


The other reason the DCT700's net cost is low is that I don't think it's actually DFAST certified. That is, on the inside I bet it's like other MOT boxes - no data path protection for video and a bunch of other stuff. This makes R5000-HD mods possible and the like. It also is a lot cheaper.


Any device that supports cablecard has to be DFAST compliant, which means protected video paths, etc... All that adds a lot of cost. Hence anything built around a cablecard is going to much more expensive than the "integrated" unit. The functionality is different... DFAST was done partly to cripple cablecard, and now the cable industry is going to have to eat it's own dogfood.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sure thing, that is a beneficial side-effect (at least from Comcast's standpoint and many all digital users' standpoints), but they've had over a year to try seeding with free boxes and nothing like this ever showed up. The Comcast Chicago push to drop all analog by July 2008 (even limited basic) even *before* OTA shutoff and the free DCT700 offers are suspiciously timed near the integration ban date.
> 
> 
> It could all be coincidence of course.
> 
> 
> I wonder what happens to DCT700 boxes that have already been ordered/received by Comcast, but not distributed yet, once the integration ban comes into place. Is the ban a hard cutoff date based on deployment, or based on when it was ordered and received by Comcast? I thought I saw reference it is the former.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the cost of the replacement low-end CableCARD version of the DCT700 is relative to the current DCT700 cost. If it is more, it makes sense to get as many DCT700 boxes out there as they can prior to the integration ban.



Here's the driving force for most cable companies. The way the contracts are written right now the major networks and providers see that the analog channels have the best bang for their bucks ( the most viewing audience ) and that's where they sink their advertising dollars into, analog. That's why we still have analog channels but now with the analog cutoff date coming up the broadcasters will have to move their advertising money to the digital channels, they have no choice. It's all about money and advertising dollars but even Comcast is seeing that analog is dying and digital is the future, the real hold up for this transition to all digital is the broadcasters. They will have to invest major amounts of money to upgrade their equipment to do all digital and they just don't want to do that unless they have no other choice, but even they are beginning to see the writing on the wall, it's going to be an all digital world, like it or not.









That's why until now the adoption of these DCT700 boxes has not taken off but I'm pretty sure it will come now sooner than later.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's why until now the adoption of these DCT700 boxes has not taken off but I'm pretty sure it will come now sooner than later.



Adoption of DCT700 will drop off tremoundously come July














. That is one thing I'm pretty sure of. The replacement box, now that is a different question










I do think "free" is the right equation to ween people off of analog. There is still that hidden electricity a/o fee to contend with, but very few folks realize that is hitting them.


Maybe the integration ban will even give us enough reason to start building nuclear power plants again.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Adoption of DCT700 will drop off tremoundously come July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is one thing I'm pretty sure of. The replacement box, now that is a different question



I don't know what box will be adopted for those with old analog tv sets and just can't kick their analog addiction, I just want analog to die a horrible death. I'm tired of being in a bandwidth starved area. If it were up to me analog would have died yesterday.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, thanks to the FCC holding the line to comcast, we get them now having a surplus of committed orders to MOT for things like DCT700's that they need to get out soon, and this also prevents them from going SDV since the cablecards don't support that.



CableCARDs even 1.0 ones are inherently 2-way devices so they should support SDV fine. The question is whether the *Host* device, ie the DCT700, TiVo S3, etc. is a 2-way device or a UDCP (Unidirectional Digital Cable Product)


If the host device hardware is a 2-way design, it can potentially support SDV with the appropriate software upgrades.


If the host device hardware is a UDCP design, it will never support SDV with just software upgrades.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what box will be adopted for those with old analog tv sets and just can't kick their analog addiction, I just want analog to die a horrible death. I'm tired of being in a bandwidth starved area. If it were up to me analog would have died yesterday.



You have that choice now. All that is required is to move to Chicago. Isn't competition great?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> CableCARDs even 1.0 ones are inherently 2-way devices so they should support SDV fine. The question is whether the *Host* device, ie the DCT700, TiVo S3, etc. is a 2-way device or a UDCP (Unidirectional Digital Cable Product)
> 
> 
> If the host device hardware is a 2-way design, it can potentially support SDV with the appropriate software upgrades.
> 
> 
> If the host device hardware is a UDCP design, it will never support SDV with just software upgrades.



I don't believe I have seen a certification notice for any of the cablecard host interfaces other than UDCP. I don't think that host hardware is in wide service. I know the Tivo S3's, probably the most advanced cablecard implementation, aren't 2-way capable. I believe many folks were waiting for multi-stream cards to do the 2-way support. It's a matter of supporting chipsets I believe.


thanks,

mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't believe I have seen a certification notice for any of the cablecard host interfaces other than UDCP. I don't think that host hardware is in wide service. I know the Tivo S3's, probably the most advanced cablecard implementation, aren't 2-way capable. I believe many folks were waiting for multi-stream cards to do the 2-way support. It's a matter of supporting chipsets I believe.



If you want to see "the most advanced cablecard implementations" you need to look at Motorola products, not TiVo products. TiVo S3 is actually not very advanced as far as CableCARD implementations go. It is a fine DVR, but for various reasons, many out of TiVo's control, it's CableCARD host/pod interface is a simplistic early model.


Here are some Motorola products that support M-Card and OCAP (OCAP by definition is a 2-way host) Look at the DCH-100, DCH-200, DCH-3200, and DCH-3416
http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...?ProductID=522 


Here is information regarding S-cards vs M-cards (notice CableCARD 1.0 can support SDV if the host is 2-way and has the appropriate software):
http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html 


> Quote:
> *The media has frequently reported that first-generation CableCARD 1.0 modules are one-way devices1. This is simply not true. CableLabs had always intended to develop the CableCARD module and host receiver standards with two-way capability.* However the manufacturers of digital TVs requested that a host standard be developed that only had one-way capability. This one-way cable-ready receiver was defined by the FCC's Plug & Play order and by the Joint Test Suite (JTS). It is the definition of this one-way receiver that lacks the ability for two-way functionality, not the CableCARD module. While the FCC defined the elements of the one-way cable-ready receiver, CableLabs continued to define specifications for two-way receivers.
> 
> *When a CableCARD 1.0 module is used with a two-way receiver (e.g., Samsung HLR5067C) that card supports all the necessary two-way functionality for VOD, SDV, and other interactive services.*



According to this Motorola seminar notes (whether the integration ban actually requires 2-way or not, Motorola looks to be operating under that assumption, so it could be just a practical assumption):
http://broadband.motorola.com/noflas...E_7_7_2006.pdf 


> Quote:
> OCAP OVERVIEW
> 
> OCAP creates a common software platform upon which interactive services may be deployed
> 
> Administered by CableLabs OpenCable initiative
> *FCC ruling: In July 2007 new STBs will be required to support 2-way removable security (CableCard)*
> 
> CableLabs also specifies OCAP for 2-way Hosts



Motorola also upgraded the backend DAC system for 2-way auto-pairing support for CableCARDs in version 3.1.1.


There have been reports Motorola is no longer shipping S-stream cards. All future cards are M-stream. This is most likely related at least indirectly to the integration ban.


So basically that is why I feel the integration ban and deployment of CableCARD devices doesn't necessarily stave off SDV. It will really depend on which boxes Comcast is deploying come July. If they are the DCH-100/200/3200/3416 then those all have the hardware needed to support SDV.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know the Tivo S3's, probably the most advanced cablecard implementation, aren't 2-way capable.



One more comment on the TiVo S3.


It is interesting to note that all these new "DCH" products from Motorola support "Whole Home" and "Follow me" technology:
http://broadband.motorola.com/fmtv/f..._overview.html 


This is basically TiVo MRV (Multi-room Viewing) feature implemented on a different transport.


I wonder how long TiVo S3 MRV is going to be stuck in this CableLABs approval nightmare. The competition already has the same features coming out and TiVo S3 is still stuck in endless approval processes.


It will be ironic and sad if one of the reasons people bought into TiVo S3 (eventual enablement of MRV) is still stuck getting approved a year later (or never shows up at all) while the "crappy" cable company DVR has this stuff available in July.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hold off on that trip. Santa Cruz is not ADS - no 700s, no Pace.




I picked up my free 700's today. Hooked them up and now have all the channels that my HD STB gets (except of course for the HD channels) on my three SDTV's. As long as the service is free I am happy!


----------



## garypen

Do they charge the add'l outlet fee for these?


----------



## russwong

I have the HDHomeRun and have used it for a while and I think it's awesome. It's integrated into Windows Media Center and I have 2 of them, so I have 4 HD tuners on my media center.


I get all the broadcast HD stations in San Francisco, so the ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS, KRON, etc... I also get a bunch of other digital, non-HD channels, which I think are the digital equiv to the analog stations.


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Subarunut - how did you go with the HDHomeRun? I'm about to order one and wondered what your experiences with it have been.
> 
> 
> What channels did you end up with in clear QAM? I'm in the Oakland Hills, so probably not directly relevant for me, but interesting to know nevertheless.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Nile


----------



## russwong

Sorry Mike,


I want analog to stay as long as possible, because that's how my S1/S2 Tivo works and my old media center. I do record unencrypted QAM with the HDHomeRun...


I like sfhub's idea... you could move to Chicago... J/K










Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know what box will be adopted for those with old analog tv sets and just can't kick their analog addiction, I just want analog to die a horrible death. I'm tired of being in a bandwidth starved area. If it were up to me analog would have died yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike,
> 
> 
> I want analog to stay as long as possible, because that's how my S1/S2 Tivo works and my old media center. I do record unencrypted QAM with the HDHomeRun...
> 
> 
> I like sfhub's idea... you could move to Chicago... J/K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ



Well, it's coming whether anyone likes it or not and I did live outside of Chicago when I was much younger ( Geneseo to be exact ). Nice area but the Cubs are a heart break team so I'll stay with the Giant's and A's









You guys really need to come into the 21st century. I can't imagine watching analog ever again, once you see digital/HD you will not want anything else.









Now if it's a money thing then I can understand but eventually you will have to get rid of your analog stuff and go digital.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they charge the add'l outlet fee for these?




No Additional outlet or any other fee...for the first year. If I understand correctly you must have some version of digital cable for one year to qualify.


My plan is to take advantage of this for one year and then re-eval a switch to Satellite if no more HD is added.


BTW anyone have any info on when/if any HD upgrade to the Santa Cruz area is to occur ( I know this is not the Santa Cruz thread but just wondering)?

thanks


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly you must have some version of digital cable for one year to qualify.



Is that really true? If so, it doesn't really target the hardcore analog folks and I think will not be as affective in weening them off analog. Again if that is true, it is mostly useful for people with digital that have some TVs still using analog. If you are hardcore analog, forcing someone to upgrade to digital to get 4 free DCT700s isn't the most appealing deal. You'll probably be paying more in service fees than the DCT700s are worth on leased month-to-month basis.


----------



## rsra13

the other thing is that, in most areas, you get a really good analog picture in an analog tv without box. I don't know if you have noticed that. If with the DC700 you get lower picture quality, I'd expect that, expect some people to complain about that too.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That can't be right, with the Dish 622 and the DirecTV HD-TiVo you can record PPV content and keep it as long as you want.
> 
> 
> Now, trying to "copy" it off of the STB(as in firewire output) is a different story, that I'm sure is not allowed, but I think it's always been that way.



Well, it certainly screwed up my firewire port. I haven't checked lately, but, some time in the last week or so, I can't get my firewire port to work. I have a DVHS VCR so, it is 5C compliant, but, it seems to hang the bus when the 6412 is linked in. All my Season 3 BSGs are filling up my puny drive.

Man, I really which I had fewer trees around and could have gone back to satellite. But, if I get a S3 TiVo at least I can still get OTA.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nile* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Subarunut - how did you go with the HDHomeRun? I'm about to order one and wondered what your experiences with it have been.
> 
> 
> What channels did you end up with in clear QAM? I'm in the Oakland Hills, so probably not directly relevant for me, but interesting to know nevertheless.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> Nile



When you get the HDHomeRun download their latest firmware and libraries. There is a Windows app that will scan for channels and list them along with encryption status. All the locals are unencrypted. On Linux where I also use the device this is done by running the library from a terminal program.


Be sure to keep checking for firmware/software updates on their site as it is a work in progress.


I also just use some simple utilities which were posted by other customers to record using Scheduler on Windows and cron on Linux.


----------



## jisilva

HBO is also free for a Year!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jisilva* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HBO is also free for a Year!



How's that?


----------



## Keenan

Indeed, I'm listening...


Also, has anyone ever seen this site?

http://www.comcastspecial.com/state/...alifornia.html 

Comcast California - Comcast Cable Television, High Speed Internet, & Digital Phone Service - California


----------



## russwong

I know what you are saying, as most of my watching is Digital/HD and why my questions always revolve around if Comcast will ever encrypt the regular broadcast HD channels. So any serious TV watching I do is HD, but I do a lot of non-serious channel surfing through MTV, E, Comedy Central, etc and at that point, I don't really care, because the analog picture is good enough.


I'm not a big fan of monthly service fees and Cable just keeps getting higher and higher for channels I don't really watch. 2 TVs and digital classic with HD is about $80 a month. That's a lot in my eyes.. most industries you tend to get more for less over time. Long distance, cell phone, high speed internet, computers, electronics, etc... with cable, they are raising the analog rates and moving channels away from it just to push people to the even more expensive digital tier.


I really think an ala-carte at $1-$3 or so a channel would be much better, and once your past a certain number of channels it makes sense to go to a package.


Russ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't imagine watching analog ever again, once you see digital/HD you will not want anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if it's a money thing then I can understand but eventually you will have to get rid of your analog stuff and go digital.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Indeed, I'm listening...
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen this site?
> 
> http://www.comcastspecial.com/state/...alifornia.html
> 
> Comcast California - Comcast Cable Television, High Speed Internet, & Digital Phone Service - California



Doods, I'm working here...


Also, has anyone gotten one of these? I have . . .

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...lli/mcardt.jpg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doods, I'm working here...
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten one of these? I have . . .
> 
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...lli/mcardt.jpg












Does it work in the TiVo S3?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doods, I'm working here...
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten one of these? I have . . .
> 
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a4/...lli/mcardt.jpg



Ok Dave, spill the beans. Are these things going to be available in our area any time soon ??? If these things can be used in the HD Tivo's I'm running out to buy one right now










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Anyone get a message on their STB saying you can get the DVR for $1 for a year???


----------



## sfhub

Is this the Pace Standard Def DVR or something else?


----------



## fender4645

No idea. It just "Do you want to control what you watch? Get a DVR for $1 for a whole year" (or something like that).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok Dave, spill the beans. Are these things going to be available in our area any time soon ??? If these things can be used in the HD Tivo's I'm running out to buy one right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



In stock, but not ready to be released (I think). Does not work in anything yet it seems.


Bargain DVRs are Pace Vegas'.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work in the TiVo S3?



Jim,

Do you know if the S3 will work with the M-cards ?? I thought the ability to use them is built into the hardware but needs a software update to be able to use them. With the price on the S3 down to $500 I'd snatch one up in a heart beat if they can use these cards.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Do you know if the S3 will work with the M-cards ?? I thought the ability to use them is built into the hardware but needs a software update to be able to use them. With the price on the S3 down to $500 I'd snatch one up in a heart beat if they can use these cards.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Even if the M-card works with S3, wouldn't the functionality be the same as two S-cards?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even if the M-card works with S3, wouldn't the functionality be the same as two S-cards?



Just found the specs for the M-cards and it's still unidirectional it just will take the place of 2 S-cards, just like you mentioned. I can't believe they are wasting so much time on a useless card that can't take advantage of bidirectional cable programing. So that begs the question, how is Comcast going to come up with a cable card that will do bidirectional streams for their new cable boxes ?? I guess we'll just have to wait until July to find out.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just found the specs for the M-cards and it's still unidirectional it just will take the place of 2 S-cards, just like you mentioned. I can't believe they are wasting so much time on a useless card that can't take advantage of bidirectional cable programing. So that begs the question, how is Comcast going to come up with a cable card that will do bidirectional streams for their new cable boxes ?? I guess we'll just have to wait until July to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



This is why they are seeking a waiver from the FCC, and precisely why we must hold their feet to the fire. If they solve the problem for their own boxes then it may pave the way for solving it with Tivo.


BTW, not being bidirectional also means no SDV support. 


PS Technically, all these new boxes include a DOCSIS modem, so it's possible they could use that for the return channel and signaling to the network. It's a hack, but I think is possible under OCAP.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just found the specs for the M-cards and it's still unidirectional it just will take the place of 2 S-cards, just like you mentioned. I can't believe they are wasting so much time on a useless card that can't take advantage of bidirectional cable programing. So that begs the question, how is Comcast going to come up with a cable card that will do bidirectional streams for their new cable boxes ??



All M-cards and S-cards are bi-directional.


It is the Host device (TiVo S3 in this case) that is a unidirectional design. It's usage of the CableCARDs will always be unidirectional regardless of whether you are using S-card or M-card. That is simply a property of a UDCP product like S3.


M-cards have 200Mbps bandwidth while S-cards have 40Mbps bandwidth. M-cards can thus theoretically do 5 simultaneous streams if the host device supports that functionality.


TiVo S3 is supposed to have M-card ready hardware so it can theoretically use 1 M-card in place of 2 S-cards. However the information from TiVo is the certification plan for M-cards used in UDCP devices wasn't available at the time of TiVo S3 release, so they are still going through the certification process. While this process is going on, M-cards in S3 will act as S-cards, in that you will still need 2 of them (and thus cannot reduce your monthly CableCARD rental costs)


There have been early reports from some folks that received M-cards that they do not work in S3's, even when used as S-cards. Don't know what the problem is. People have said Motorola is no longer shipping S-cards and all new CableCARDs are M-cards, so TiVo better figure out what the problem is soon.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is why they are seeking a waiver from the FCC, and precisely why we must hold their feet to the fire. If they solve the problem for their own boxes then it may pave the way for solving it with Tivo.
> 
> 
> BTW, not being bidirectional also means no SDV support.



They are seeking the waiver because for the low-end boxes that they plan to deploy to many many folks, the CableCARD design adds significant cost, percentage-wise. They will likely have to eat this cost because of competition with DBS and FIOS. For the high-end boxes, the percentage increase is not nearly as bad and they get paid more for the DVR boxes to start with.


It is highly unlikely the M-cards not being bidirectional is the reason they are seeking the waiver, especially when it isn't true


----------



## darrin1471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doods, I'm working here...



Have you heard anything about the Pace HD DVR called Tahoe or TDC775D


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you heard anything about the Pace HD DVR called Tahoe or TDC775D



Heard about it, but do not expect to see any.


----------



## darrin1471




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heard about it, but do not expect to see any.



Not soon or not ever?

Any particular reason why not. They were in the original Comcast/Pace deal.


----------



## Mikef5

I read the Cable Labs primer for the Cable Card Specs and here's what is in the primer just so everyone is on the same page as far as terminology. It seems the equipment manufacturers wanted a limited spec for products that are unidirectional, so the limitation is a manufacturer problem and not a problem with the CCard specs.


*CableCARD Terminology


Since CableCARD-2.0 Interface specifications now included all the requirements from both the original (single-stream) CableCARD interface and the new (multi-stream) CableCARD interface, terminology was developed to distinguish between the two different operating modes and product types:


* S-CARD: A two-way CableCARD module that follows the original CableCARD 1.0 Interface specification or implements only the single-stream portion of the CableCARD-2.0 Interface specification.


* M-Card: A two-way CableCARD module that implements all of the multi-stream functionality as well as the single-stream functionality (for backward compatibility purposes) of the CableCARD-2.0 Interface specification.


* S-Mode: The operating mode of the interface when the original parallel transfer function is being used in single-stream mode, which limits the video transfer rate to 40 Mbps in each direction.


* M-Mode: The operating mode of the interface when the new serial transfer function is being used, regardless of how many transport streams are actually being delivered, to provide up to 200 Mbps data transfer rate for the video stream in each direction.


* S-Host: An OpenCable Host 2.0 device or UDCP that operates exclusively in the S-Mode, regardless of how many tuners are included.


* M-Host: An OpenCable Host 2.0 device or UDCP that has implemented the M-Mode variation of the interface, regardless of how many tuners the device includes.*


This is really dry reading but if you can stay awake long enough and read through the entire specs you will see that the Cable Card specs do allow for bidirectional operation for all cable cards, it's the manufacturers that have bastardized the specs for what ever their reasons are ( I suspect cost as usual ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jisilva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's that?



I received a message on my box over the weekend about free HBO for a year. I called Comcast on Monday and they activated HBO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the Pace Standard Def DVR or something else?



I also asked the CSR about the $1 a month DVR for a year and he said that this is for the non-HD DVR. The free non-DVR box (also for a year) is also non-HD. Both boxes are all digital.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems the equipment manufacturers wanted a limited spec for products that are unidirectional, so the limitation is a manufacturer problem and not a problem with the CCard specs.



IMO you should read CableLab's story, then read TiVo's side of the story, then the truth lies somewhere in the middle. It is apparently a very politicized situation.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jisilva* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also asked the CSR about the $1 a month DVR for a year and he said that this is for the non-HD DVR. The free non-DVR box (also for a year) is also non-HD. Both boxes are all digital.



So I'm still not sure, are these the same boxes, the $1/1stYr box and the free/1stYr box?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMO you should read CableLab's story, then read TiVo's side of the story, then the truth lies somewhere in the middle. It is apparently a very politicized situation.



I'm sure you are right and I wouldn't dispute that fact ( I did read the Cable Labs story on their website ) but you would think that they both would do what's right for their customers/public and try and come up with a standard they both can live with and get on with making products that are usable for their customers/public and not allow for any divergence from that spec. That to me would make sense, here's the spec and you make equipment to that spec or you don't, it's that simple. If the cable companies are thwarting that spec then they should be held responsible for that but it's my feeling manufacturers are more concerned with making a product at a minimal cost and will cut corners when they can. The cable companies are IMO trying to maintain their own proprietary system and lock out any competition to that system. So we the customers sit in the corner waiting for them to sort out the mess that they have created.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Roderigo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up my free 700's today. Hooked them up and now have all the channels that my HD STB gets (except of course for the HD channels) on my three SDTV's. As long as the service is free I am happy!



Do you know what headend you're served out of? I'm out of Scotts Valley, and the supervisor I just talked with said that it wasn't ADS yet.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderigo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you know what headend you're served out of? I'm out of Scotts Valley, and the supervisor I just talked with said that it wasn't ADS yet.



Embarrassed to say that I do not even no what a headend is??? Ok so I dont know what ADS stands for either (i am a soft scientist).


----------



## Roderigo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Embarrassed to say that I do not even no what a headend is??? Ok so I dont know what ADS stands for either (i am a soft scientist).



Sorry, headend is the cable office which has all the equipment to distribute the video signal (equivalent of the Phone Company's CO - Central Office, if you understand that







). There's one in Scotts Valley that I thought served Santa Cruz.


ADS = Analog-Digital Simulcast. If you have a DCT700 (which is only digital), and you're seeing any channel below 100, that means they have digital versions of them on the cable.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderigo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ADS = Analog-Digital Simulcast. If you have a DCT700 (which is only digital), and you're seeing any channel below 100, that means they have digital versions of them on the cable.



Also digital-only boxes are 3412 & 3416 HD DVRs, and the Pace Vegas.


Santa Cruz is not ADS, and would not issue/install these boxes.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrin1471* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not soon or not ever?
> 
> Any particular reason why not. They were in the original Comcast/Pace deal.



All I see on the horizon is Motorola DCH units. Sometimes a division gets one thing and other divisions get the other. Things like Moxi, Microsoft GUI, etc are nowhere near SF Bay either.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roderigo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, headend is the cable office which has all the equipment to distribute the video signal (equivalent of the Phone Company's CO - Central Office, if you understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). There's one in Scotts Valley that I thought served Santa Cruz.
> 
> 
> ADS = Analog-Digital Simulcast. If you have a DCT700 (which is only digital), and you're seeing any channel below 100, that means they have digital versions of them on the cable.




Thanks for the explanation. My headend is in Santa Cruz (123 Doyle st.).

If I understand correctly then Santa Cruz must be ADS as the three DCT700 i installed on my SDTV's all show channles below (and above) 100.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I see on the horizon is Motorola DCH units. Sometimes a division gets one thing and other divisions get the other. Things like Moxi, Microsoft GUI, etc are nowhere near SF Bay either.



Wasn't Comcast going to start "phasing out" the Moto boxes and replace them with Panny's? Or are the Panasnonic's like the Moxi's and only going to selected areas?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I see on the horizon is Motorola DCH units. Sometimes a division gets one thing and other divisions get the other. Things like Moxi, Microsoft GUI, etc are nowhere near SF Bay either.



No one in their right mind is going to deploy a new product in the SF Bay Area. If it has issues, their reputation will be beaten into the ground here, as opposed to other large tech savvy markets like DFW or Seattle...


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind is going to deploy a new product in the SF Bay Area. If it has issues, their reputation will be beaten into the ground here, as opposed to other large tech savvy markets like DFW or Seattle...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Indeed, Comcast has been burned bad more than once here.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind is going to deploy a new product in the SF Bay Area. If it has issues, their reputation will be beaten into the ground here, as opposed to other large tech savvy markets like DFW or Seattle...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



That's really to bad. You would think that a company would go to the area where they know they would get a fair yet brutally honest opinion on the strengths and weaknesses of their product. If it were up to me, I'd beta test out here first because if it can pass here it will pass anywhere and I wouldn't have to deal with problems that pop up later because of shoddy beta testing.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

 AT&T uVerse coming to Petaluma 


Only 3 nodes yet. They service what, about 1500 feet each?

Still, sounds interesting. Competition is good.

The $140 package is about what I get now, only I'd have HBO/Showtime/etc (I just have the most basic digital package).


----------



## leftjab

in another thread, U-verse's HD quality is described as very poor:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=20&pp=30


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> in another thread, U-verse's HD quality is described as very poor:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=20&pp=30



These are the two relevant posts,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post10347993 

AT&T U-Verse (Project Lightspeed) - AVS Forum

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10356626 

AT&T U-Verse (Project Lightspeed) - AVS Forum


If Jeff says it bad, then it's bad.


----------



## walk

Well who cares how much it sucks if it forces Comca$t to lower their prices?


----------



## Keenan

Agreed, but it would be nice to have a real, viable, alternative to Comcast, not just something that forces Comcast to move quicker, and/or add more channels/services.


I wish we were in Verizon country rather than AT&T country, now that would have made it interesting, Verizon by most accounts having stellar PQ, and channel selection.


The main reason I'm still with Comcast is the PQ is still the best, better than both sats, and now, so far, still better than U-Verse. In my PQ oriented world, there still really is no alternative to Comcast, OTA being a real hit or miss proposition up here.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agreed, but it would be nice to have a real, viable, alternative to Comcast, not just something that forces Comcast to move quicker, and/or add more channels/services.
> 
> 
> I wish we were in Verizon country rather than AT&T country, now that would have made it interesting, Verizon by most accounts having stellar PQ, and channel selection.
> 
> 
> The main reason I'm still with Comcast is the PQ is still the best, better than both sats, and now, so far, still better than U-Verse. In my PQ oriented world, there still really is no alternative to Comcast, OTA being a real hit or miss proposition up here.



True enough. I just heard from a friend that SBC has decided to kick out Alcatel as the lead vendor for VDSL gear and move to Adtran... I'm not sure it will help much, esp. on our region due to the p***poor outside plant.


If AT&T gets bludgeoned enough over this they may throw in the towel and go fiber, but it will have to be an enormous crater to make this happen. My bet would be they buy dish for video and give up on video on pair/fiber...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Mikef5

*From Comcast -- New Channels to be added next month --*


Just received this update to the survey you guys did a while ago and these are the channels that most of you wanted now. I'm posting it as I received it so there is no question on what was said or how it was said.


____________________________________________________________ ______


You may post this on the Forum....


MikeF5: Thanks again for putting together the recent survey of Forum participants asking folks to name the three HD channels they'd like to see added to our HD lineup.


On May 16th we are adding the following channels. As you can see we definitely took into account the feedback we received from the Forum members.

*Unfortunately these changes will not take place in our 550 MHZ systems, including your hometown of Milpitas.



KBCW HD (CW Network) launches on Digital Classic HD channel 712 in selected systems in the Bay Area.


(Let me clarify what "selected systems" means. Simply put, the following cities will not be receiving CW HD. In brief, cities in the Sacramento DMA, and the 550 systems)


Pittsburg/Antioch (non-upgraded area) - it launches in the rebuilt portion


Hayward


Santa Rosa


Isleton


Tower Park


Sunnyvale


Saratoga


Los Gatos


Milpitas


Santa Cruz


Half Moon Bay


Travis AFB


Rio Vista


Vacaville


Fairfield




National Geographic HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 715 in all upgraded systems in the Bay.


A&E HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 718 in all upgraded systems in the Bay.


Vs/Golf HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 721 in Santa Cruz.


Universal HD launches on Digital Classic HD channel 727 in Santa Cruz.

*


Let me anticipate, and deal with, the "what's next and when" question that always pops up when I pass this information on to the Forum members.


I anticipate Comcast will be adding even more HD channels in the fall. For obvious competitive reasons I am reluctant to provide any specifics at this time, but will gladly provide the Forum members, through you, advance notice.




Thanks, as always, for your help.

____________________________________________________________ _


So there you go in a nut shell. If you are in an upgraded area you will be getting these channels on or about the 16th of May. These are the channels that most of you wanted to see right away and there are more to come later this year.

If you're in a non upgraded area like I am, the upgrades are in progress and I hope that they will proceed without delay. I know it sucks to see other areas get all these channels but our day will come.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

awesome news mike. looking forward to all 3 new additions. mr. J definitely did take notice of the forum's preferences.


----------



## nikeykid

with CW coming, i can finally rid myself of this crappy indoor antenna i ended up not using much.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KBCW HD (CW Network) launches on Digital Classic HD channel 712 in selected systems in the Bay Area.



Is it possible the tier level is a typo. All the other broadcast channels are in the "Limited Basic High-Definition" tier as opposed to the "Digital Classic High-Definition" tier


The implication being "Limited Basic High-Definition" is not an encrypted tier. Some folks will care about this while for others it won't make any difference.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KBCW HD (CW Network) launches on Digital Classic HD channel 712 in selected systems in the Bay Area.



Is it really going to be part of the Digital Classic HD tier, or is it available for Limited Basic customers as well (unencrypted)?


EDIT: sfhub asked the same question while I was typing mine.


----------



## fender4645

Thanks for the info, Mike. Good news for most of the BA.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible the tier level is a typo. All the other broadcast channels are in the "Limited Basic High-Definition" tier as opposed to the "Digital Classic High-Definition" tier
> 
> 
> The implication being "Limited Basic High-Definition" is not an encrypted tier. Some folks will care about this while for others it won't make any difference.



Good point. If I remember right the CW network is a sister station of CBS and is available over the air which should mean that it would be like the rest of the broadcast stations, be on the Limited Basic HD and be unencrypted. I'll have to ask Mr. J. to get clarification on this one.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, Mike. Good news for most of the BA.



Agreed, even though I would have preferred HIST-HD myself. I guess they are working hard to deliver a pre-emptive strike on any U-verse offerings that are coming. Hopefully they'll have CNNHD and the 3-4 other national HD channels that others are carrying in the summer.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan

Congrats on getting more channels.










Has it been 18 months yet? The gap between the have-nots and the haves is as big as the Grand Canyon now, or will be in a few weeks.










BTW, KBCW has to clear-QAM, it's a local broadcast station.


This particular group of channel adds hurts more than previous ones as KBCW-HD is the one channel that I've been trying to get for years as is not available up here any other way than OTA, which is not reliable at all. Too bad they couldn't at least squeeze that one on the 550 systems.


----------



## GBruno

If you're in a non upgraded area like I am, the upgrades are in progress and I hope that they will proceed without delay. I know it sucks to see other areas get all these channels but our day will come.


Laters,

Mikef5[/quote]


Thanks for the great news. Is Santa Cruz considered one of the areas that are to be upgraded? I am never sure if we are considered a part of the bay area??


----------



## yunlin12

Nice to see new channels being added. C'mon, my S3's 750GB HDD says "feed me!"


----------



## russwong

Wohoo!! Great news on the CW as long as it is really going to be unencrypted.


Thanks Mike for your continued inside information.


Soooo at what point is it worth it to pay an extra $47+ dollars to go from limited basic to Digital classic, if I already get ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, INHD, FSNHD, etc... from being grandfathered?


Right now with the new channels, looks like I wont get: UHD, VSHD, MHD, and now AEHD and National HD....


Russ


----------



## MKANET

I just ordered Comcast-HD. I also have OTA ATSC reception. How much of a quality difference is there between Comcast locals and OTA ATSC locals? If I had a choice of both, which one should I use? How much further does Comcast compress their locals from the original 19.2Mbit/sec?


----------



## bobby94928

The locals on Comcast look just as good as their OTA counterpart. What Comcast receives, they pass along. A positive for the Comcast signal is that, when a transmitter problem happens at Sutro, the Comcast sub gets the programming just fine.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A positive for the Comcast signal is that, when a transmitter problem happens at Sutro, the Comcast sub gets the programming just fine.



Just to add a comment, this is because Comcast taps into the fiber at the base of Sutro -- nothing is actually sent OTA in the "chain" before it gets to your house.


----------



## bobby94928

Thanks for the addition Fender. That does make it more clear.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered Comcast-HD. I also have OTA ATSC reception. How much of a quality difference is there between Comcast locals and OTA ATSC locals? If I had a choice of both, which one should I use? How much further does Comcast compress their locals from the original 19.2Mbit/sec?



Comcast does not compress the locals at all, what the stations send to Comcast is what you get, so it makes no difference in picture quality. Now you might have a tuner that does a better job of displaying the picture than the Motorola box does but that's an equipment problem not a signal problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

I just read the post about the new channels and that sounds great. I don't expect to see a lot from those channels but it's always good to have a lot of options in HD.


Good job Comcast! That's Comcastic! (







)


----------



## yunlin12

Anyone know which shows are in HD on these new HD channels. The only ones I can find info on are the CW shows, Everyone Hates Chris, Girlfriends, All of Us, Gilmore Girls, and Veronica Mars. NGC-HD does not say which shows are HD, and A&E doesn't even mention HD at all on their website. I guess I have to wait till they show up in the guide.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *From Comcast -- New Channels to be added next month --*
> 
> 
> 
> On May 16th we are adding the following channels. As you can see we definitely took into account the feedback we received from the Forum members.




Awesome news!!


----------



## ptysell

Another A's game, another A's game not in HD - well this one is not even on on because they pre-empted with the Giants game....


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another A's game, another A's game not in HD - well this one is not even on on because they pre-empted with the Giants game....



its on FSN + on chan 410


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [If you're in a non upgraded area like I am, the upgrades are in progress and I hope that they will proceed without delay. I know it sucks to see other areas get all these channels but our day will come.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



When you say "in progress", what does that mean? Has any hardware actually been replaced yet?


Good news on the new channels in May... for those you who will actually get them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When you say "in progress", what does that mean? Has any hardware actually been replaced yet?
> 
> 
> Good news on the new channels in May... for those you who will actually get them.



In progress means just that, they are doing the upgrades right now and yes hardware has been replaced in some areas and no I'm not allowed to say which areas. The reason Comcast doesn't reveal where they are doing the upgrades is just like them AT&T reads this forum also. You don't let your competition know what or where you are doing your upgrades or what the upgrades contain. All I can say is they are doing them now and in some areas faster than others. I wish I could say more but trust me they are doing them.


As far as not getting the new channels, I know what you mean ( I live in a 550 MHz area ) and if I thought that Comcast wasn't really going to finally get all the areas upgraded I'd be the first to leave but I'm sure they are so all I can say is our time is coming.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know if SCI-FI, MTV, and VHI are encrypted or on the clear QAM?. I just ordered a PC capture card which will record on the clear QAM. It would be nice to know which channels are on the clear.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if SCI-FI, MTV, and VHI are encrypted or on the clear QAM?. I just ordered a PC capture card which will record on the clear QAM. It would be nice to know which channels are on the clear.



Where are you located? In most of the bay area, none of those are QAM or digital at all, only analog. Some have SciFi on Digital Classic, might be encrypted.


----------



## MKANET

Im located in Vallejo. Im getting the HD cable package; which inherently has QAM. Im just curious about the people with Comcast in the bay area with QAM. Particularly , the East Bay.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where are you located? In most of the bay area, none of those are QAM or digital at all, only analog. Some have SciFi on Digital Classic, might be encrypted.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if SCI-FI, MTV, and VHI are encrypted or on the clear QAM?. I just ordered a PC capture card which will record on the clear QAM. It would be nice to know which channels are on the clear.



All of these are digitally simulcast, and in Redwood City at least, the digital versions are all encrypted. Pretty much all the non-local ADS is now encrypted with a few exceptions like CNN, Animal Planet, Discovery, etc...


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MKANET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ..with a few exceptions like CNN, Animal Planet, Discovery, *etc*...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Mike, can you tell me the "etc" part of it; or, do you know of a way day to look it up for my area? Do you know if the cable provide will keep taking away all the channels until they are just local channels. I was hoping for the SCI-FI channel to be on the clear.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, can you tell me the "etc" part of it; or, do you know of a way day to look it up for my area? Do you know if the cable provide will keep taking away all the channels until they are just local channels. I was hoping for the SCI-FI channel to be on the clear.



I have a mapping done for my headend in redwood city, but I think the line up is different in MP where I think you live. PA/MP are run out of different groups than the rest of the west bay...


So the best way is to try it. With my hdhomerun, I scanned through all the channels, and tuned into to the unencrypted ones, watched TV long enough to figure out what channel it was, and then mapped it in Sage. I think you can probably do something similar with any QAM tuner card.


I have not heard of SCI-FI channel being in the clear here in the SF market, but I don't have complete knowledge either.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## ununnilium

I just moved several blocks in the Inner Sunset of San Francisco from a place that had Digital Classic service to one that has Limited Basic service. Since moving to the new place, I am unable to receive any QAM stations at all. I'm fairly sure this has something to do with the filter that Comcast is using to block analog channels above 33. Has anyone had any experience with this in the Bay Area? Is it possible to get a better filter that does not block QAM channels?


I just got off the phone with a Comcast representative who stated that I was not paying to receive any channels digitally. I asked why they list the KQED digital sub-channels in their limited basic channel lineup online and he didn't want to go look at the web site himself. Are there any specific things I should reference or ask for when talking to Comcast?


All I want is to be able to get NBC and other stations in HD without having to pay for all the cable only channels, which I don't really care about. I am using a QAM tuner (EyeTV 500) on my computer, so just getting a box probably won't help me. I would however pay another $6-7/month for a box if they would change the filter to allow my own QAM tuner access.


I've done some Googling around to try and find out more about what the FCC regulations say about this sort of thing. I told the representative that I would do some more research and get back to them.


Thanks for any help you guys have to offer!


----------



## TPeterson

For basic cable subscribers, Comcast typically uses a band-stop filter that removes from about ch 40 to about ch 70 and the digitals are mainly above that range. Likely your real issue is low signal quality. How do the analog channels look? Are they clear or snowy and noisy? If the latter, try removing all the signal splitters between your QAM tuner and the cable drop. Then, if you find the digitals, you may be able to still use the splitters after installing a distribution amplifier ahead them in the signal path.


If you have a snowy analog picture with no splitters, it's time to call Comcast about fixing your service.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ununnilium* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would however pay another $6-7/month for a box if they would change the filter to allow my own QAM tuner access.



If you are at wits end, that might be the quickest way to get this resolved. Pay $5 for an HD STB and don't let the install person leave until they get HD locals working. If the STB works and you still can't get HD locals, it's probably something on your end.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if SCI-FI, MTV, and VHI are encrypted or on the clear QAM?. I just ordered a PC capture card which will record on the clear QAM. It would be nice to know which channels are on the clear.



This question seems to come up a lot and I'm often left wondering. If you have a PC capture card, why bother asking the forum this question? With a PC capture card, you have access to software that can answer this question a lot better than the forum, especially if it's installed in a Linux box. After all, it's not like the idiot channel scan you get with most consumer grade TV's.


----------



## MKANET

The answer to your question is.... I don't have a capture card yet. I just ordered two online. My comcast service will be installed this Saturday. Don't presume.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This question seems to come up a lot and I'm often left wondering. If you have a PC capture card, why bother asking the forum this question? With a PC capture card, you have access to software that can answer this question a lot better than the forum, especially if it's installed in a Linux box. After all, it's not like the idiot channel scan you get with most consumer grade TV's.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The answer to your question is.... I don't have a capture card yet. I just ordered two online. My comcast service will be installed this Saturday. Don't presume.



To answer your question. Only local HD stations and public access ( like KQED ) are not encrypted, also analog channels 2 - 74 are in the clear. This may vary from area to area but those channels are the norm for the Bay Area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

So I moved into my new house, very close to my old apartment, only about 2 miles away. They told me to take the STBs with me so I did, hooked both of them up, and the cable modem - bam everything works. It's like I never even moved.


So like.... can I call Comcast and cancel the truck roll, and more importantly, will this also "cancel" the $50 install fee (or whatever it is, maybe not that much) or are they going to be dicks about that?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are at wits end, that might be the quickest way to get this resolved. Pay $5 for an HD STB and don't let the install person leave until they get HD locals working. If the STB works and you still can't get HD locals, it's probably something on your end.



Sorry, the difference between "limited basic" and "standard" is a lot more than $7. It's more like .... $25-30.


You should check all your splitters though, there might just be an old (analog) splitter on the line. If it's digital-friendly it will say something like "5-1000 Mhz" (1Ghz). If you don't have access to all of them, then yeah you can order a HDTV box and they will have to go check all the wiring and make it work.


If you live in an apartment in the city, I bet $5 says someone tapped into the line to "borrow" some cable TV...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I moved into my new house, very close to my old apartment, only about 2 miles away. They told me to take the STBs with me so I did, hooked both of them up, and the cable modem - bam everything works. It's like I never even moved.
> 
> 
> So like.... can I call Comcast and cancel the truck roll, and more importantly, will this also "cancel" the $50 install fee (or whatever it is, maybe not that much) or are they going to be dicks about that?



Did a CSR tell you to just take the boxes with you or did you go to a local office ?? If the CSR told you then all you need to do is give them the changes to your billing info, phone number and address change. They should have known that the boxes would work and not rolled a truck but if they did by all means call and cancel the truck roll, it's not needed and you will be charged for the roll.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know which shows are in HD on these new HD channels. The only ones I can find info on are the CW shows, Everyone Hates Chris, Girlfriends, All of Us, Gilmore Girls, and Veronica Mars.



WWE is doing tests before deciding whether or not to record Smackdown in HD. The two things they (and by "they," I mean Vince McMahon in particular) are worried about are, it may be more obvious when a wrestler misses a move but the other wrestler acts as if contact was made, and any "imperfections" the "divas" have will be magnified.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan

From the Hot Off The Press thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredfa* /forum/post/0
> 
> *TV Sports*
> *Comcast to Buy Cablevision's Stake in Sports Nets*
> 
> By Anthony Crupi *MediaWeek* April 30, 2007
> 
> 
> Comcast has agreed to acquire Cablevision's stake in two regional sports networks for $570 million in cash.
> 
> 
> Under the terms of the deal, which was announced by both parties Monday morning, Comcast will snap up Cablevision's 60 percent interest in Fox Sports Net Bay Area and its 50 percent interest in Fox Sports Net New England. The latter transaction gives Comcast full control over FSN New England; the remaining 40 percent stake in the Bay Area RSN will continue to be held by a News Corp. affiliate.
> 
> 
> Once the sale of the RSN assets is finalized, Cablevision will no longer have a stake in any sports properties outside of the New York DMA.
> 
> http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/rec..._id=1003578159


----------



## Keenan

I know it's apples and oranges, but every time I see mention of Comcast spending multi-millions of dollars for things like the above I wonder why it takes so long for me just to get another HD channel up here.


----------



## twnpks05

I have seen many posts regarding "filters" used on cable lines to cut out some of the channels. What do these look like? Reason I ask is when I was visiting my parents 3000 miles away, and Comcast customers, they had a funny looking silver

tube both outside and inside the house. It was about the size of an electric toothbrush handle. The cable comes into the house into a splitter then out to this tube and then out to the house. I though they might be some type of interference filter.


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ununnilium* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just moved several blocks in the Inner Sunset of San Francisco from a place that had Digital Classic service to one that has Limited Basic service. Since moving to the new place, I am unable to receive any QAM stations at all. I'm fairly sure this has something to do with the filter that Comcast is using to block analog channels above 33. Has anyone had any experience with this in the Bay Area? Is it possible to get a better filter that does not block QAM channels?
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a Comcast representative who stated that I was not paying to receive any channels digitally. I asked why they list the KQED digital sub-channels in their limited basic channel lineup online and he didn't want to go look at the web site himself. Are there any specific things I should reference or ask for when talking to Comcast?
> 
> 
> All I want is to be able to get NBC and other stations in HD without having to pay for all the cable only channels, which I don't really care about. I am using a QAM tuner (EyeTV 500) on my computer, so just getting a box probably won't help me. I would however pay another $6-7/month for a box if they would change the filter to allow my own QAM tuner access.
> 
> 
> I've done some Googling around to try and find out more about what the FCC regulations say about this sort of thing. I told the representative that I would do some more research and get back to them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you guys have to offer!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the Hot Off The Press thread: Originally Posted by fredfa
> 
> TV Sports
> 
> Comcast to Buy Cablevision's Stake in Sports Nets
> 
> By Anthony Crupi MediaWeek April 30, 2007
> 
> 
> Comcast has agreed to acquire Cablevision's stake in two regional sports networks for $570 million in cash.
> 
> 
> Under the terms of the deal, which was announced by both parties Monday morning, Comcast will snap up Cablevision's 60 percent interest in Fox Sports Net Bay Area and its 50 percent interest in Fox Sports Net New England. The latter transaction gives Comcast full control over FSN New England; the remaining 40 percent stake in the Bay Area RSN will continue to be held by a News Corp. affiliate.
> 
> 
> Once the sale of the RSN assets is finalized, Cablevision will no longer have a stake in any sports properties outside of the New York DMA.
> 
> http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/re...t_id=1003578159



Darn Jim, you bet me to it. I just got an email about this same topic. Maybe we can finally get a 24/7 FSNBA-HD and they can stop turning it on and off all the time.


So Jim, who owns Directv these days ?? News Corp or Liberty Media ?? and I wonder if this will affect Dish and Directv ?? I know D* probably has a long term contract but after that expires it will be interesting to see what comes of it and does this help or hurt Dish trying to get FSNBA-HD ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*One other thing. About the new channel CW-HD.
*

Customers can receive the CW HD feed by subscribing to the Basic Tier,

HD Tier, and an HD box. Just like any of the other local broadcast

stations.


The other 2 new channels do require Digital Classic HD.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Darn Jim, you bet me to it. I just got an email about this same topic. Maybe we can finally get a 24/7 FSNBA-HD and they can stop turning it on and off all the time.
> 
> 
> So Jim, who owns Directv these days ?? News Corp or Liberty Media ?? and I wonder if this will affect Dish and Directv ?? I know D* probably has a long term contract but after that expires it will be interesting to see what comes of it and does this help or hurt Dish trying to get FSNBA-HD ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's still News Corp but Liberty will probably assume control within the year.


Since FSNBA-HD has already been on sat Comcast won't be able to pull the terrestrial loophole scheme they do with Philadelphia area RSN.


I don't know about Dish, they seem to be against the wall as far as bandwidth goes. They seem to have most all the HD channels available now with a few exceptions like FSNBA-HD, but with the influx of all the coming channels this year, SciFi, FX, etc, they will probably be in trouble as far as keeping up with the Jones'.


----------



## russwong

That's sweet... what was the date for this? I think someone mentioned May... I've been missing smallville in HD, but looks like that wont be for long!


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *One other thing. About the new channel CW-HD.
> *
> 
> Customers can receive the CW HD feed by subscribing to the Basic Tier,
> 
> HD Tier, and an HD box. Just like any of the other local broadcast
> 
> stations.
> 
> 
> The other 2 new channels do require Digital Classic HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's sweet... what was the date for this? I think someone mentioned May... I've been missing smallville in HD, but looks like that wont be for long!
> 
> 
> Russ



On or about May 16th










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have seen many posts regarding "filters" used on cable lines to cut out some of the channels. What do these look like? Reason I ask is when I was visiting my parents 3000 miles away, and Comcast customers, they had a funny looking silver
> 
> tube both outside and inside the house. It was about the size of an electric toothbrush handle. The cable comes into the house into a splitter then out to this tube and then out to the house. I though they might be some type of interference filter.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The filter that was on my line was a tube about half an inch in diameter and maybe three inches long at most. They put a security collar around the connectors on the end to make it difficult to remove.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The filter that was on my line was a tube about half an inch in diameter and maybe three inches long at most. They put a security collar around the connectors on the end to make it difficult to remove.



Some line amps also look like filters, although I believe they would indicate if it was amplifier (i.e. display the impedance or something)


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *One other thing. About the new channel CW-HD.
> *
> 
> Customers can receive the CW HD feed by subscribing to the Basic Tier,
> 
> HD Tier, and an HD box. Just like any of the other local broadcast
> 
> stations.
> 
> 
> The other 2 new channels do require Digital Classic HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



City or Cities receiving this channel?


----------



## nikeykid

kTVU not [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#@!


----------



## pdp76

^^^^^^^^


Yeah, what's up with this? I turned on TV to watch 24 tonight and NO HD!!!!! Is this a temporary thing or is it Comcast's way to try to force us with QAM tuners to officially order their digital service to get HD broadcast channels?


----------



## jlee301

OTA is not getting 24 in HD either...


----------



## Bill Ball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OTA is not getting 24 in HD either...



Forgot to flip the switch or is this a feed issue?


----------



## nikeykid

i think feed issue, since KTVU's logo is on the widescreen area


----------



## Poochie

I recorded the Sharks game on FSN HD tonight on my TiVo S3. While the picture came through in HD, there was no sound at all. There was no sound during the game, nor during commercials. I'm in the 550MHz area of Sunnyvale.


Fortunately, I also had it recording on the analog FSN channel as well, so we could watch and hear Drew Ramenda at the same time.


Anyone else see this (or working sound during the Sharks broadcast)?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i think feed issue, since KTVU's logo is on the widescreen area



I never miss 24 and it was in HD the entire time, never saw it not in HD at least here in the 550 MHz area. Did you see it switch to HD or was it not HD the entire time. I know my eyes are getting old and tired but I'm sure I'd notice one of my favorite shows not being in HD.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never miss 24 and it was in HD the entire time, never saw it not in HD at least here in the 550 MHz area. Did you see it switch to HD or was it not HD the entire time. I know my eyes are getting old and tired but I'm sure I'd notice one of my favorite shows not being in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



how the hell? OTA and directv users are all reporting that KTVU was in SD tonight. how did you get HD?


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never miss 24 and it was in HD the entire time, never saw it not in HD at least here in the 550 MHz area. Did you see it switch to HD or was it not HD the entire time. I know my eyes are getting old and tired but I'm sure I'd notice one of my favorite shows not being in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Do you have a cable box from Comcast? I was using my QAM tuner and it definitely was not HD, and I'm not saying that just because it wasn't widescreen either. I'm in Fremont, not sure what the frequency is here.


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how the hell? OTA and directv users are all reporting that KTVU was in SD tonight. how did you get HD?



That's a good sign. I was scared for a moment that Comcast was encrypting HD KTVU now and only keeping the ADS version of KTVU in the clear!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recorded the Sharks game on FSN HD tonight on my TiVo S3. While the picture came through in HD, there was no sound at all. There was no sound during the game, nor during commercials. I'm in the 550MHz area of Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I also had it recording on the analog FSN channel as well, so we could watch and hear Drew Ramenda at the same time.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this (or working sound during the Sharks broadcast)?



No problems for me. Recorded/watched the entire game -- sound the whole time.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, the difference between "limited basic" and "standard" is a lot more than $7. It's more like .... $25-30.



If you only have limited basic with no STBs, it costs $5 for an HD STB that will display "Limited Basic HD" tier. There is no reason to get "standard" to receive "Limited Basic HD" tier. Comcast will provide the HD STB for $5 in this situation.


The whole point of the suggestion was if the OP had exhausted the simple reasons he could address himself.


Upon further reflection, it would cost $5 HD STB + $15.99 for the truck roll, but definitely OP would not need to upgrade to "standard". In fact upgrading to "standard" would yield *zero* additional HD channels over sticking with "limited basic"


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never miss 24 and it was in HD the entire time, never saw it not in HD at least here in the 550 MHz area. Did you see it switch to HD or was it not HD the entire time. I know my eyes are getting old and tired but I'm sure I'd notice one of my favorite shows not being in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's very odd, it was definitely a 4x3 SD image in a 16x9 frame for both Comcast and Dish up here in Santa Rosa, and I don't ever recall KTVU being seen in two different versions at the same time in the bay area, I'm not even sure that's possible. It was HD from KTTV LA via DirecTV.


Are you sure it was 16x9 HD that you saw?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recorded the Sharks game on FSN HD tonight on my TiVo S3. While the picture came through in HD, there was no sound at all. There was no sound during the game, nor during commercials. I'm in the 550MHz area of Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I also had it recording on the analog FSN channel as well, so we could watch and hear Drew Ramenda at the same time.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this (or working sound during the Sharks broadcast)?



I've had S3 problems with missing sound on FSN-HD in the past but not with the Sharks game last night. I think the sound was missing on the Giants game over the weekend and the solution was to change the channel down to 719 and back to 720 and sound appeared. Of course that solution doesn't help if you are recording unless maybe you are there to stop and start the recording. It appears to be some kind of audio synchronizing glitch when they flip the switch over to the live broadcast.


----------



## Jazzy

I recorded 24 last night with my Dvico HD tuner (OTA) and it was in SD 4:3 in a 16:9 format. Only a 2.9 gig file vs the normal HD file size of 6-7 GB. Definetly not HD, but have not watched the entire show yet to see if it switches back to HD or not.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In fact upgrading to "standard" would yield *zero* additional HD channels over sticking with "limited basic"



Right, but upgrading to Standard would remove the trap on the line, if that was the problem (his QAM tuner wasn't finding anything, right?) Though I'm guessing it's something else.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's very odd, it was definitely a 4x3 SD image in a 16x9 frame for both Comcast and Dish up here in Santa Rosa, and I don't ever recall KTVU being seen in two different versions at the same time in the bay area, I'm not even sure that's possible. It was HD from KTTV LA via DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it was 16x9 HD that you saw?



You know Jim, the more I think about it I'm now not sure at all but I'm sure you know what a stickler I am about HD so you would've thought that would of triggered my old eyes that something was wrong with the picture and it just didn't. Now I was shifting back and forth watching the Giants game so I might have been absorbed more with the game than watching 24 ( Giants are a higher priority than 24







). Most of the time I record 24 and watch House but it was a rerun last night so I just watched 24, in between innings of the Giants game. Man I got to go out and get these old eyes checked










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

Big ad in today's Chronicle about the superiority of Comcast HD over satellite. Here's their web ad:
http://www.comcast.com/hdchallenge/ 


I totally agree that Comcast HD is better PQ than DirecTV or DISH. Let's hope they keep it that way.


----------



## pappy97

Bad news: Comcast bought FSNBA. So does this mean FSN-HD will stop broadcasting 1080i and move down to 720p?? I'm not sure I like this move at all.

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_5790925?source=rss 


Comcast takes over


Comcast's long-rumored purchase of Fox Sports Net Bay Area (as well as FSN New England) was announced Monday. According to TV Week, the cable giant paid $570 million to Cablevision for 60 percent of FSN Bay Area and the half of FSN New England that it didn't own. (News Corp., parent of Fox, owns the other 40 percent of FSN Bay Area.)


A few quick thoughts about what this means to viewers:


All hope has ended of getting overflow channel FSN Plus back on analog cable. Not that there was much hope anyway, but Comcast wants to move subscribers to its higher-priced digital packages. Owning the channel and the distribution method is a pretty effective way of doing it.


The channel will probably be re-branded as Comcast SportsNet. Can't imagine that's going to make one whit of difference in anyone's life.


Games will feel more like events. In other markets, Comcast offers much more in the way of pregame, postgame, studio shows and the like. Shows like the special "Warriors Round Table Live" pregame that aired Sunday night figure to become much more commonplace.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wonder if KTVU blew the same box they did a year or so ago which cost over $100K to replace? That killed their network HD feed for around two weeks. Their news was in HD though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news: Comcast bought FSNBA. So does this mean FSN-HD will stop broadcasting 1080i and move down to 720p?? I'm not sure I like this move at all.



Why would you think that?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would you think that?



Because most FSN's were broadcasting in 720p and FSNBA was one of the exceptions because it was owned by Rainbow Media, and thus 1080i.


Now that it is owned by Comcast, I figured they might change it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder if KTVU blew the same box they did a year or so ago which cost over $100K to replace? That killed their network HD feed for around two weeks. Their news was in HD though.



Maybe the network splicer went bad, I don't know if that's needed to do the local stuff.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news: Comcast bought FSNBA. So does this mean FSN-HD will stop broadcasting 1080i and move down to 720p?? I'm not sure I like this move at all.
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_5790925?source=rss
> 
> 
> The channel will probably be re-branded as Comcast SportsNet. Can't imagine that's going to make one whit of difference in anyone's life.



But what happens to existing FSN programming like, say, _The Best Damn Sports Show Period_?


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because most FSN's were broadcasting in 720p and FSNBA was one of the exceptions because it was owned by Rainbow Media, and thus 1080i.
> 
> 
> Now that it is owned by Comcast, I figured they might change it.



If FSNBA was being bought out and majority owned by FSN then it might be an issue, but since Comcast is buying it I don't think they'll change it from what it is. What format does Comcast Sportsnet use in other markets?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because most FSN's were broadcasting in 720p and FSNBA was one of the exceptions because it was owned by Rainbow Media, and thus 1080i.
> 
> 
> Now that it is owned by Comcast, I figured they might change it.



I don't think Comcast is going to change anything. They don't own the station completely, there is a 40% ownership by an affiliate of News Corp. I think you should give Comcast the benefit of a doubt until they actually do something. I'm sure Comcast knows the old adage " If it ain't broke, don't fix it " .










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right, but upgrading to Standard would remove the trap on the line, if that was the problem (his QAM tuner wasn't finding anything, right?) Though I'm guessing it's something else.



Nope, the trap only removes ch30~70. HD locals are all above that range.


Even in the remote chance it was the problem, you get HD locals with your "Limited Basic" subscription, so if you got the HD box for $5, they would have to fix any improperly working traps (or anything else improperly working on their end) so you could get your HD locals which you pay for with your "Limited Basic" subscription.


----------



## mds54




mds54 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I never miss 24 and it was in HD the entire time, never saw it not in HD at least here in the 550 MHz area. Did you see it switch to HD or was it not HD the entire time. I know my eyes are getting old and tired but I'm sure I'd notice one of my favorite shows not being in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In South San Jose (860 Mhz) it was in *SD* the entire time....no HD at all
Click to expand...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If FSNBA was being bought out and majority owned by FSN then it might be an issue, but since Comcast is buying it I don't think they'll change it from what it is. What format does Comcast Sportsnet use in other markets?



I wonder this too and that is what scares me. If other Comcast Sportsnets elsewhere broadcast in 720p, they may make the move to 720p here as well.


----------



## FooMasta




mds54 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In South San Jose (860 Mhz) it was in *SD* the entire time....no HD at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Milpitas.
> 
> 
> I just recently bought my plasma and was watching 24 HD first time yesterday.. I am glad I found this thread, as I thought that was a crappy HD quality and was quite disspointed as its my fav show.
> 
> 
> I agree, it was in SD and the logo was right outside the picture on the bottom right.
Click to expand...


----------



## webdeck

Did anyone else think that 24 was darker than usual as well? The SD broadcast I recorded off of DirecTV seemed to be much brighter than the pseudo-HD broadcast I recorded off of Comcast QAM. The former was recorded with a DirecTiVo and the latter with a HDHomeRun and MythTV, so there could be differences with the two different front-ends, so I'm wondering if it's just me. Thanks!


-Mike


----------



## Bill Ball

KTVU Engineering replied to an email I sent doubting that 24 was not in HD last night. I don't think they have a clue. There is an ad for a position as director of engineering there. I hope they fill the position soon.


Did anyone check any HD network feeds to see if they were also in SD?


Guess American Idol tonight would be a test of whether they fixed it.


----------



## greeno

Last night CBS (king of queens and 2 and a half men and csi: miami) sitcoms/dramas were all in HD and looked great (as per usual) using 6412 PIII DVR.

Best,

jeff


----------



## stanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know Jim, the more I think about it I'm now not sure at all but I'm sure you know what a stickler I am about HD so you would've thought that would of triggered my old eyes that something was wrong with the picture and it just didn't. Now I was shifting back and forth watching the Giants game so I might have been absorbed more with the game than watching 24 ( Giants are a higher priority than 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Most of the time I record 24 and watch House but it was a rerun last night so I just watched 24, in between innings of the Giants game. Man I got to go out and get these old eyes checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It was SD in SF, but it took me a while to realize it. Picture was dark and to my tired old eyes it seemed like the picture blended into the sidebars.


I've seen this happen before with 24 and with some other programs, sometimes it switches to HD midway, but on at least one other occasion 24 was SD the whole program.


----------



## Bill Ball

OK, American Idol is in HD. There is hope for 24 next week.


----------



## garypen

Do you realize that you just admitted to everybody that you watch American Idol?










But, seriously, does anybody know if Comcast San Jose will be implimenting the new multi-room DVR's from Motorola, and if so, will they also be available with the upcoming Tivo software?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you realize that you just admitted to everybody that you watch American Idol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, seriously, does anybody know if Comcast San Jose will be implimenting the new multi-room DVR's from Motorola, and if so, will they also be available with the upcoming Tivo software?



The last rumor that I heard was they where in beta testing but having some problems with the software for parental controls but that was a while ago and they may have taken care of that problem. As far as the Tivo software, there's been no updates for quite a while but they were doing in house testing but there was alot of bugs. I don't think it's ready for prime time yet










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pdp76





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webdeck* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think that 24 was darker than usual as well? The SD broadcast I recorded off of DirecTV seemed to be much brighter than the pseudo-HD broadcast I recorded off of Comcast QAM. The former was recorded with a DirecTiVo and the latter with a HDHomeRun and MythTV, so there could be differences with the two different front-ends, so I'm wondering if it's just me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Mike



Definitely was darker to me. I usually have my backlight set to -2 (out of -8) and last when I watched 24 on Monday, I had to bump it up to 0 to see the details.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as the Tivo software, there's been no updates for quite a while but they were doing in house testing but there was alot of bugs. I don't think it's ready for prime time yet



Is that Tivo on the multi-room DVR, or on the 34xx/64xx in general?


BTW, the reason I ask about the motorola multi-room stb's is that I see that Verizon is now offering them with their FiOS service. Man, I wish we had Verizon here instead of SBC/ATT for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is that Tivo on the multi-room DVR, or on the 34xx/64xx in general?
> 
> 
> BTW, the reason I ask about the motorola multi-room stb's is that I see that Verizon is now offering them with their FiOS service. Man, I wish we had Verizon here instead of SBC/ATT for a variety of reasons.



Tivo is software just like the Iguide and can be used on both 34xx or 64xx boxes. Those boxes also have the firmware to do multi-room built into them. I don't know how they are going to do the upgrades to the boxes. Whether they will have a new separate dvr that will be used as a server and use existing boxes as slaves off that server box or if they can use existing boxes but upgrade them to be a server or slaves is the 64 million dollar question.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

There's a bunch of new "Connected Home" stuff in the service menu, as of the last firmware upgrade (in Oct or so?) It's just all disabled...


----------



## thehun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Ball* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KTVU Engineering replied to an email I sent doubting that 24 was not in HD last night. I don't think they have a clue. There is an ad for a position as director of engineering there. I hope they fill the position soon.
> 
> 
> Did anyone check any HD network feeds to see if they were also in SD?
> 
> 
> Guess American Idol tonight would be a test of whether they fixed it.



I'm in the No. Bay[same KTVU feed] and 24 was in SD and it was 4:3! The news followed were in HD and 16:9

Maybe I should apply for the job!


----------



## germinator

Could someone here please make a sticky thread or add to the one on the first page, with the following:


List of all clear QAM stations in the bay area that come with standard cable WITH THE CHANNELS where they can be found???


That would be a big help, as this information is very hard to find.


Thanks.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *germinator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone here please make a sticky thread or add to the one on the first page, with the following:
> 
> 
> List of all clear QAM stations in the bay area that come with standard cable WITH THE CHANNELS where they can be found???
> 
> 
> That would be a big help, as this information is very hard to find.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Germinator, this question seems to come up almost every week and the answer is the same each time: channel frequencies are different from head end to head end and change on a fairly regular basis. There is NO point posting this info because a) we would need a section for every head end in the Bay Area, and b) this would have to be updated at minimum once a month. Maybe if Comcast stopped moving the channels around we could do this. But they've been doing it for years and I don't see any signs of stopping.


----------



## hiker

Anyone lose the MusicChoice channels starting yesterday? It appears that they have started encrypting MC and now my DCT-6200, TiVo S3 and Sharp TV QAM tuner are no longer authorized to those channels. CSRs I've spoken to don't have a clue as to what the problem is. I have Digital Classic tier so I should be authorized.


----------



## walk

Works fine here, I was just listening to some music last night.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone lose the MusicChoice channels starting yesterday? It appears that they have started encrypting MC and now my DCT-6200, TiVo S3 and Sharp TV QAM tuner are no longer authorized to those channels. CSRs I've spoken to don't have a clue as to what the problem is. I have Digital Classic tier so I should be authorized.



If the Motorola box isn't getting those channels you have more of a problem than just encryption. The MC channels are basically thrown in with Digital Classic and should be available to you on that box and I would find it strange to encrypt music channels. I know that there are areas being upgraded and this will sometimes affect the availability to receive certain channels during the day. I don't know if your area ( Novato ) is being upgraded or not but the CSR should be able to check to see if there is work in your area. Talk to a supervisor if the CSR can't help you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

I went down to my local office to see if their box was receiving MC channels and they were. I called again and asked for a warm refresh and they said the refresh commands were backlogged so I'm still waiting. Talking to the CSR, she said they just started encrypting the MC channels for Limited Basic customers like me but since I have Digital Classic I should be receiving.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went down to my local office to see if their box was receiving MC channels and they were. I called again and asked for a warm refresh and they said the refresh commands were backlogged so I'm still waiting. Talking to the CSR, she said they just started encrypting the MC channels for Limited Basic customers like me but since I have Digital Classic I should be receiving.



To me that means they haven't provisioned your box properly. Have them check your account to insure you are provisioned for Digital Classic, that should allow your box to see the channels. As far as encrypting the music channels, I'm finding that hard to believe that they think that those channels need protection from unauthorized copying










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

Apparently they did start encrypting MC since my Sharp TV QAM (without cablecard) can't tune to those channels anymore.


Just verified this with supervisor... no more MC with just Limited Basic and Digital Classic effective May 1. I need Standard Cable now. This sucks. They even admitted to me that they overlooked customer notification.







Best they could do is offer me free Standard Cable for 6 mos and then it would be $35 more a month. No thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently they did start encrypting MC since my Sharp TV QAM (without cablecard) can't tune to those channels anymore.
> 
> 
> Just verified this with supervisor... no more MC with just Limited Basic and Digital Classic effective May 1. I need Standard Cable now. This sucks. They even admitted to me that they overlooked customer notification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best they could do is offer me free Standard Cable for 6 mos and then it would be $35 more a month. No thanks.



I just checked to see if they had encrypted the music channels here in my area and they are still in the clear ( not that I really listen to them, I'm old fashion and use a radio







) but it ticks me off that it seems every area does whatever they want and there is no consistency in their product offerings throughout the Comcast system. They really need to consolidate their areas and be consistent it what it does or doesn't do in all the areas they serve. I haven't heard that this was a Comcast policy to encrypt those channels, to me it seems it's something that one area has decided to do but I'll find out if this is really Comcast's policy.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

I'm interested to see what you can find out. Don't know if they are giving me the runaround as a ploy to get me to upgrade to Standard Cable. They've done things in the past to try to get me to upgrade, like taking away a DVR. Thanks


----------



## sfhub

In my area Sharp QAM tuner still picks up MC channels, however it picks up fewer channels, which probably indicates some are being encrypted.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see what you can find out. Don't know if they are giving me the runaround as a ploy to get me to upgrade to Standard Cable. They've done things in the past to try to get me to upgrade, like taking away a DVR. Thanks



Here's your update.


The Novato supervisor is correct, they are suppose to be encrypted and the requirements are right. These music channels were suppose to be encrypted all along but weren't do to an oversight by Comcast. Sorry it's not better news but at least it has been confirmed by Comcast as their policy. Why customers were not informed is beyond me but then again I rarely get any messages on my box except for pay for view fights and such.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## timho

Hi,


Is it possible to keep Limited Basic + Digital Classic, specifically in the North San Jose area, without adding Extended Basic? I was forced to move to Exteded Basic in order to keep the DVR. I said fine take the DVR and downgrade the service to LB + DC, and they still won't do that even I returned the DVR!







So frustrated now...


Tim


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is it possible to keep Limited Basic + Digital Classic, specifically in the North San Jose area, without adding Extended Basic? I was forced to move to Exteded Basic in order to keep the DVR. I said fine take the DVR and downgrade the service to LB + DC, and they still won't do that even I returned the DVR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So frustrated now...
> 
> 
> Tim



Some areas allow Limited Basic and Digital Classic and some areas don't. At one time my area did so that is what I currently have. I have talked to the people at my local Comcast office and they don't allow that combo any more so I guess I am grandfathered.


When the Comcast DVR first became available, I got one with Limited Basic and Digital Classic. Then their billing system automatically upgraded me to Standard Cable (Limited + Extended Basic). When I saw my bill I returned the DVR and downgraded back to Limited Basic. I guess, from your experience, they are getting hard-nosed and not allowing that any more.


What you might try is to go back to just Limited Basic without Digital Classic, wait a few days and call and maybe the CSR with allow you to add Digital Classic. Maybe your local office people are trying to coerce you. I think the billing system allows the addition of Digital Classic to Limited Basic.


----------



## walk

As always if you are really not happy with the service tell them you are cancelling and going to satellite. If they ask to transfer you to the retention dept. say yes ... and if they don't ask, ask to be transferred yourself. Then tell that person why you're not happy, like because of the high cost, and sound like you are on the fence, like maybe they could get you to stay if they offered you some free/discounted services for 6 mo. or a year or so. They are pretty good about making deals in the retention dept. Outside of totally crazy stuff (like a house full of 7 DVRs for free for 5 years) they are generally happy to "retain" you even if they are only getting $30/mo instead of $80, because that's better than $0. That's their job...


Heck when I moved last week the CSR gave me a free year of the 2nd HD box, just for being a good long-time customer (will save me about $144)!


----------



## c3

I had better luck adding digital classic to limited basic through the phone than at the local office. This was last November.


----------



## timho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some areas allow Limited Basic and Digital Classic and some areas don't. At one time my area did so that is what I currently have. I have talked to the people at my local Comcast office and they don't allow that combo any more so I guess I am grandfathered.
> 
> 
> When the Comcast DVR first became available, I got one with Limited Basic and Digital Classic. Then their billing system automatically upgraded me to Standard Cable (Limited + Extended Basic). When I saw my bill I returned the DVR and downgraded back to Limited Basic. I guess, from your experience, they are getting hard-nosed and not allowing that any more.
> 
> 
> What you might try is to go back to just Limited Basic without Digital Classic, wait a few days and call and maybe the CSR with allow you to add Digital Classic. Maybe your local office people are trying to coerce you. I think the billing system allows the addition of Digital Classic to Limited Basic.



Thanks. What ticks me off is the attitude of the Comcast call center. The rep did not seem to care about what I want (keep the LB + DC and remove EB), and insisted there is no way he can do that. I mentioned I've kept the LB + DC combo for at least 18 months, he simply asked me to talk to the local office and literally did not want to talk to me anymore... what a nice 'customer service' they have.










Sorry for the rant. I wish I had another choice (like ATT Uverse) right here, right now...


Tim


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's your update.
> 
> 
> The Novato supervisor is correct, they are suppose to be encrypted and the requirements are right. These music channels were suppose to be encrypted all along but weren't do to an oversight by Comcast. Sorry it's not better news but at least it has been confirmed by Comcast as their policy. Why customers were not informed is beyond me but then again I rarely get any messages on my box except for pay for view fights and such.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks.

I have no problem with them encrypting the MC channels. But to be sneaky about removing MC from Digital Classic and requiring Standard Cable is another thing.


----------



## DireWolf08

Has anyone been able to find the remapped channel numbers (not the ones in the 700's) for ESPN-HD and Disc-HD in Sunnyvale? Just curious to find out if they are unencrypted or not.


----------



## fender4645

Comcast sure is getting a lot of "play" tonight at the GS game with the t-shirts and thunder sticks. Pretty good marketing move.


----------



## mr. wally

how's the signal your getting from tnt for the warriors games on comcast? are you seeing macros, stuttering, signal breakup. sattelite subs are seeing some of this on the tnt playoff games. wondering if this is an d* and e* thing or a crummy tnt hd signal


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how's the signal your getting from tnt for the warriors games on comcast? are you seeing macros, stuttering, signal breakup. sattelite subs are seeing some of this on the tnt playoff games. wondering if this is an d* and e* thing or a crummy tnt hd signal



I didn't see any of that. It was the typical TNT signal -- not great, but good.


----------



## germinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Germinator, this question seems to come up almost every week and the answer is the same each time: channel frequencies are different from head end to head end and change on a fairly regular basis. There is NO point posting this info because a) we would need a section for every head end in the Bay Area, and b) this would have to be updated at minimum once a month. Maybe if Comcast stopped moving the channels around we could do this. But they've been doing it for years and I don't see any signs of stopping.



Well, OK. How many head ends are there in the Bay Area?


Even if it needs to be updated often, it still would be worth doing.


Any way to stop Comcast from moving the channels so often? Do they do it on purpose?


----------



## subatomic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know there are some people with TiVo S3s who have the "Data" portion of the Host/Data changed from what Comcast has recorded, either due to TiVo "Clear and Delete Everything" or through HD upgrade with different image, or through swapping CableCARD #1/#2. Since the CPMS wasn't active before, they may have mistakenly thought that these activities (and resulting Data ID regeneration) don't affect their CableCARD setup, but they will find out it likely does come tomorrow when CPMS is turned on.



I didn't modify the tivo in any way, but I am getting the "Host Validation: unknown" on both cable cards in the tivo S3... I wouldn't touch it after it took them 3 attempts to get the cards installed!










still getting 730 and 734 (hbo and starz)... guessing they haven't flipped the switch yet.


so is this going to enable HDCP through my HDMI connection with my Tivo -> AVreceiver -> TV? If so, I hope there's no HDCP bugs in my system, as I doubt it's been tested yet in my configuration...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subatomic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't modify the tivo in any way, but I am getting the "Host Validation: unknown" on both cable cards in the tivo S3... I wouldn't touch it after it took them 3 attempts to get the cards installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still getting 730 and 734 (hbo and starz)... guessing they haven't flipped the switch yet.
> 
> 
> so is this going to enable HDCP through my HDMI connection with my Tivo -> AVreceiver -> TV? If so, I hope there's no HDCP bugs in my system, as I doubt it's been tested yet in my configuration...



We've already gone through this before with Comcast a few weeks ago. If your Host Validation says unknown, you will lose channels with non-zero CCI when they actually enable the CPMS system. Roderigo kindly mentioned this is normally a two step process. Send the cards the validation message. This can happen before or after the CPMS is turned on, ideally it happens before, maybe days to weeks before. Next, turn on the CPMS system.


If you look through your TiVo diagnostics page you will see which channels are marked with non-zero CCI. Even though you receive those channels now, you will likely lose them once CPMS in enabled.


Comcast decided to roll back CPMS the last time they turned it on due to too many issues with Host Validation unknown.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *germinator* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, OK. How many head ends are there in the Bay Area?
> 
> 
> Even if it needs to be updated often, it still would be worth doing.
> 
> 
> Any way to stop Comcast from moving the channels so often? Do they do it on purpose?



There are hundreds, perhaps thousands of head ends in the Bay Area. As an example, Rohnert Park has one, Petaluma one, Santa Rosa as least two. San Francisco has a bunch. What you are suggesting isn't really doable.


Comcast keeps moving things around to better use the bandwidth that they have.


----------



## Keenan

To unmodified TiVo S3 owners, it looks like a method to add an eSATA expansion drive has been discovered utilizing the eSATA port on the S3.










I'm going to give it a try on my S3 with a 500-750gb drive later today.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=350491 

How to activate eSATA port on TiVo Series 3 - TiVo Community & Store

http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/04/h...external-driv/ 

How-to: Use your TiVo Series3 eSATA port to add an external drive - Engadget


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are hundreds, perhaps thousands of head ends in the Bay Area. As an example, Rohnert Park has one, Petaluma one, Santa Rosa as least two. San Francisco has a bunch. What you are suggesting isn't really doable.
> 
> 
> Comcast keeps moving things around to better use the bandwidth that they have.



This is misleading. All the video in the SF bay area comes down from satellite in 2 facilities, one in Santa Clara, the other is the old Viacom facility in Pleasanton. Locals are inserted at Mt Sutro and a couple other places. The video is then distributed on a fiber optic ring to interconnect all the headends. The local headend is a much less interesting place than it used to be.


The channel map on the fiber system is very consistent. There is hardware at each head end that takes groups of channels and modulates it to a local frequency map at each headend. Many of the headends you reference are just cabling facilities.

For example, Redwood City is fed from the San Mateo headend. These larger headend feed the formerly separate smaller facilities with fiber. No channel mapping hardware exists there.


I pretty sure comcast was trying to get fairly consistent channel maps for 550, 750 and 860 systems. By and large, with the exception of some local access channels, the frequencies should be more or less the same within the grouping of headends with the same available spectrum. Locals are solved at the box. That is, in Redwood City, I can receive local access programming for all the peninsula local access channels. They don't show up on my STB as available, but for simplicity, the same group of local channels is set to the whole set of headends.


Comcast may not have cleaned up mappings and such in all these markets, but that's what they are supposed to do. It makes the management easier.


Thanks

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is misleading. All the video in the SF bay area comes down from satellite in 2 facilities, one in Santa Clara, the other is the old Viacom facility in Pleasanton. Locals are inserted at Mt Sutro and a couple other places. The video is then distributed on a fiber optic ring to interconnect all the headends. The local headend is a much less interesting place than it used to be.
> 
> 
> The channel map on the fiber system is very consistent. There is hardware at each head end that takes groups of channels and modulates it to a local frequency map at each headend. Many of the headends you reference are just cabling facilities.
> 
> For example, Redwood City is fed from the San Mateo headend. These larger headend feed the formerly separate smaller facilities with fiber. No channel mapping hardware exists there.
> 
> 
> I pretty sure comcast was trying to get fairly consistent channel maps for 550, 750 and 860 systems. By and large, with the exception of some local access channels, the frequencies should be more or less the same within the grouping of headends with the same available spectrum. Locals are solved at the box. That is, in Redwood City, I can receive local access programming for all the peninsula local access channels. They don't show up on my STB as available, but for simplicity, the same group of local channels is set to the whole set of headends.
> 
> 
> Comcast may not have cleaned up mappings and such in all these markets, but that's what they are supposed to do. It makes the management easier.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mike



Another problem is that not all tuners read the channels the same. I have a LG 4200 that reads channel 7 HD as 99.1 but my Sony reads it at 7.1. One maps the signals using the actual broadcast frequency and the other uses the psip data stream. I know that Comcast is trying to get all the channels in all the areas to be the same but that's not going to be possible until all the areas are upgraded to the same levels and are getting the same programing in all the areas. You can thank TCI and AT&T for leaving this mess the way it is, hopefully Comcast can get this straightened out sometime soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*Milpitas Upgrades ????
*

I need to know if anyone in Milpitas has received a letter from Comcast about the upgrades that are going to be happening this month in our area. I got my letter last Tuesday and I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one in Milpitas that got this letter, but then again I thought I saw 24 in HD a couple of days ago







except this time I've got the letter in my hands










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To unmodified TiVo S3 owners, it looks like a method to add an eSATA expansion drive has been discovered utilizing the eSATA port on the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it a try on my S3 with a 500-750gb drive later today.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=350491
> 
> How to activate eSATA port on TiVo Series 3 - TiVo Community & Store
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/04/h...external-driv/
> 
> How-to: Use your TiVo Series3 eSATA port to add an external drive - Engadget



Hooked up a 500GB Seagate drive and I now have *98 HRs of HD recording capacity* with my S3.


Cost was $162 plus 15 mins of time to hookup and do procedure. Easily one of the best $162 I've ever spent.


----------



## pappy97

Is the big fight tonight between De La Hoya and Mayweather on HD PPV on Comcast?


----------



## walk

Rock on Comcast.


I mentioned before that I moved my DCT, DVR, and HSI modem to my new house and they all worked.


I had an app't. this AM (Sat) to have the new boxes "hooked up". I tried to cancel it but they insisted they had to "register" the boxes. Ok whatever, there will be no charge so I don't care.


Well yesterday (Fri) while I'm at work, they sent a truck out here to DISCONNECT my cable. Totally gone, no CATV, no internet. Well I had to listen to the Giants game on the radio, but I'da been POed if like a Warriors playoff game was on....


In other words, they sent TWO truck rolls out here within 14-16 hours of each other, when they needed to send exactly ZERO guys. _Hooray for bureaucracy?_


Not that this is particularly interesting... I just had to vent.. =)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not that this is particularly interesting... I just had to vent.. =)



I hope you have called Comcast to get some $$$ out of this event.


----------



## MKANET

I had to see it for myself under a very good large high res display. The difference in picture quality isnt what I expected. The people in this thread were right about one thing, there's no added compression for Comcast.. but the picture is still 5% or so softer. I was able to notice this particularly when watching video 1080i deinterlaced to 1080p (jay leno, David letterman, etc).


----------



## TPeterson

Michael--


If "there's no added compression" (which I believe is currently true) how can the picture be "5% or so softer". How are you measuring "softness" and how are you capturing and locally processing/displaying the respective files?


----------



## MKANET

During fast moving scenes with lots of things moving around, I could see the same exact mpeg2 compression artifacts in both sources. Which suggests compression hasn't been added.


I used the term "softer" because it doesnt look as sharp... .nothing to do with mpeg2 compression. I'm guessing Comcast has to put this feed through more equipment before it gets to our homes.


5% or less was just a guess. I think it was a pretty good one. However, I have to emphasize, this kind of difference most people would not even see; nor, would most people care. I certainly don't care that much about it ...just enough to at least share what I'm seeing with others.










BTW: I just tried the comparison on my 60" 4 year old display, I couldnt tell the difference at all. Both looked pretty good.


OOps... I didnt read the last question:


Im using QAM/OTA tuners on an PC and doing video deinterlacing/processing with the latest Nvidia Purevideo hardware based decoders on a Geforce 7950GT... deinterlacing 1080i to 1920x1920p on a 46" LCD Sony Bravia display via HDMI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Michael--
> 
> 
> If "there's no added compression" (which I believe is currently true) how can the picture be "5% or so softer". How are you measuring "softness" and how are you capturing and locally processing/displaying the respective files?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Michael--
> 
> 
> If "there's no added compression" (which I believe is currently true) how can the picture be "5% or so softer". How are you measuring "softness" and how are you capturing and locally processing/displaying the respective files?



Plus are you using the same tuner to view the same channel at the same time ?? If you use the Motorola box and a separate OTA tuner then the difference is in the tuners. 5%, I wish my eyes were that good










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im using QAM/OTA tuners on an PC and doing video deinterlacing/processing with the latest Nvidia Purevideo hardware based decoders on a Geforce 7950GT... deinterlacing 1080i to 1920x1920p on a 46" LCD Sony Bravia display via HDMI.



Did you analyze the two capture files to make sure that both are free of TEI and Continuity Errors? I'm highly skeptical that your test is valid, as the differences you talk about are subjective and my own inspection of two parallel captures from OTA and cable found them to be, AFAICT, bit-for-bit identical video streams.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> I'm using QAM/OTA tuners on an PC and doing video deinterlacing/processing with the latest Nvidia Purevideo hardware based decoders on a Geforce 7950GT... deinterlacing 1080i to 1920x1920p on a 46" LCD Sony Bravia display via HDMI.



So what tuners are you using ??? Does the Geforce 7950GT have an HD tuner or are you using an external tuner ?? The reason I ask is I'm looking for a good HD tuner for my computer.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

Mikef5, the simplest PC tuner to set up and use with digital cable is still the MyHD.


----------



## MKANET

I honestly dont care that much to prove the difference that I can see... it is what it is. Same exact hardware on my end for showing OTA/QAM. What puzzles me is that you say you can prove that the streams are bit for bit the same exact video stream by the time they reach the tuners. Anyway, no big deal...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you analyze the two capture files to make sure that both are free of TEI and Continuity Errors? I'm highly skeptical that your test is valid, as the differences you talk about are subjective and my own inspection of two parallel captures from OTA and cable found them to be, AFAICT, bit-for-bit identical video streams.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So what tuners are you using ??? Does the Geforce 7950GT have an HD tuner or are you using an external tuner ?? The reason I ask is I'm looking for a good HD tuner for my computer.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What application do you want to use to manage the recordings. Are you looking Tivo functionality or are you looking for VCR functionality?


I have the Fusion 5, MyHD, and the HDHomeRun.


I like the HDHomeRun because of it's QAM integrated capabilities into MCE. Prior to that, the MyHD was consistant, but wasn't integrated into MCE, but it was a good substitute until the HDHR came out.


I now have 2 HDHomeRuns, which provide 2 tuners each. (I still have the MyHD and Fusion, but will probably decomission them soon.)


Russ


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What puzzles me is that you say you can prove that the streams are bit for bit the same exact video stream by the time they reach the tuners.



Not just to the tuners, but in the files on the HDD. AIUI, Comcast takes the TS as received from the broadcaster and retransmits it with (mostly) appropriate changes to the PSIP data. There is only one digitization of the video stream (at the network) so that the received video data are identical. If that's actually the case, as my analysis of the received data indicates it is, you're imagining the differences.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I honestly dont care that much to prove the difference that I can see... it is what it is. Same exact hardware on my end for showing OTA/QAM. What puzzles me is that you say you can prove that the streams are bit for bit the same exact video stream by the time they reach the tuners. Anyway, no big deal...



If Terry says they are bit-for-bit the same, they are. You probably should look at other factors to explain what you see.


----------



## MKANET

Okay, sorry.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Terry says they are bit-for-bit the same, they are. You probably should look at other factors to explain what you see.


----------



## Barovelli




----------



## Keenan

You know, it's too bad Moto doesn't put larger hard drives in their DVRs, it looks like the above DCH is only 160GB. I'm sure it's a cost cutting measure, but at the volume they would be getting them, HDDs are CHEAP nowadays.


----------



## hiker

Will it have a usuable eSATA?


----------



## Keenan

One would hope, but based on previous info from Comcast, I doubt it very much.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know, it's too bad Moto doesn't put larger hard drives in their DVRs, it looks like the above DCH is only 160GB. I'm sure it's a cost cutting measure, but at the volume they would be getting them, HDDs are CHEAP nowadays.



Now you wouldn't want the DVR to compete with OnDemand would you?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One would hope, but based on previous info from Comcast, I doubt it very much.



I've heard if you kick the Motorola 62 times, the esata port becomes active.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now you wouldn't want the DVR to compete with OnDemand would you?



Really, can't have that.

















BTW, you have an S3 don't you? Have you checked out the eSATA drive addon threads at TiVoCom? So far, I'm loving it, the drive I got is quiet, cool and appears to be working exactly as expected.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard if you kick the Motorola 62 times, the esata port becomes active.




















No, that's the S3 you need to "kick" "62" times. The Moto box probably requires a large hammer.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, you have an S3 don't you? Have you checked out the eSATA drive addon threads at TiVoCom? So far, I'm loving it, the drive I got is quiet, cool and appears to be working exactly as expected.



Yah, I've got a 750GB internal drive so I need to decide whether I want to put the original drive back in and move the 750GB to external (and lose my recorded shows in the process)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the S3 you need to "kick" "62" times. The Moto box probably requires a large hammer.



At my work, my team was testing a data tape drive for compatibility (manufacturer will stay unknown) and we found a bug where if you "tap" the drive exactly 64 times while it was writing data, a hardware error would occur and it would stop writing. 100% reproducible...not 63...not 62...but 64.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> spy photos - in da house



Dave,


I noticed that this uses a M-Card. Does that mean you are also testing M-Cards and is this the box that will be used for the "Whole house" networking ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At my work, my team was testing a data tape drive for compatibility (manufacturer will stay unknown) and we found a bug where if you "tap" the drive exactly 64 times while it was writing data, a hardware error would occur and it would stop writing. 100% reproducible...not 63...not 62...but 64.




Must have used one of those new-fangled 64-bit processors.....


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must have used one of those new-fangled 64-bit processors.....



Right. I think the resolution was to only use 63 of those available bits.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yah, I've got a 750GB internal drive so I need to decide whether I want to put the original drive back in and move the 750GB to external (and lose my recorded shows in the process)



Yeah, it's like 6 of one, half a dozen of the other. One recommendation I would make is to get an ext drive that will restart on it's own if there is a power outage, otherwise the S3 will hang at the divorce screen.


I'm not sure if the model I got will do that, it has an on/off button, I'm thinking of opening it(if I can, at first glance I didn't really see anyway to get in to it) and hardwiring the power, bypassing the on/off switch.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At my work, my team was testing a data tape drive for compatibility (manufacturer will stay unknown) and we found a bug where if you "tap" the drive exactly 64 times while it was writing data, a hardware error would occur and it would stop writing. 100% reproducible...not 63...not 62...but 64.



That's too freaky, sounds like the plot for a scifi movie.


----------



## bender2929

ARGH. NBA 2nd round playoff action finally getting interesting and no TNT-HD.


Those "We Believe" shirts worked well enough for getting the Warriors into the playoffs and past the Mavs. Too bad they don't work on getting Comcast off it's butt and upgrading the underserved areas. The ultimate irony is that those yellow shirts are sponsored by Comcast!


End rant of a crazy person. Move along, nothing to see.


----------



## John Mace

The guide has the Sharks game on Versus HD, but I don't get any signal on that channel (I just get a freeze frame of whatever the previous channel was showing). Anyone getting the game in HD?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The guide has the Sharks game on Versus HD, but I don't get any signal on that channel (I just get a freeze frame of whatever the previous channel was showing). Anyone getting the game in HD?




I'm getting a freeze frame as well. If you go to FSN-HD you'll find it there. There is a baseball game scheduled at 7PM, perhaps the hockey game will move over to Versus then.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting a freeze frame as well. If you go to FSN-HD you'll find it there. There is a baseball game scheduled at 7PM, perhaps the hockey game will move over to Versus then.



Thanks! I thought I checked FSN-HD earlier, but maybe not.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought I checked FSN-HD earlier, but maybe not.



i think its time for FSN+HD (not the first time i mentioned this)


----------



## bobby94928

Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## walk

They use 2.5" drives do they not? 160GB is the practical limit on those right now. There is one 200GB drive but it's only 4200 RPM, and commands a premium.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> I noticed that this uses a M-Card. Does that mean you are also testing M-Cards and is this the box that will be used for the "Whole house" networking ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Saw that demonstrated at CES on these boxes - so yes it's the box.


more . . .


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They use 2.5" drives do they not?



Most likely 3.5", not 2.5".


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Saw that demonstrated at CES on these boxes - so yes it's the box.



Ahhh...but the question is will they be enabled any time soon???


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh...but the question is will they be enabled any time soon???



I see you notice my industry-speak (Classes are filling up fast! Enroll now!)


I wonder if one must have a house full of DCH boxes to use the 'follow me' feature. Will it work on any DCT?


Now for something completely different. Swapping a hard drive from one 6412 to another does not recover recordings.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/08/c...n-vod-content/ 


This can set a bad precedent. If carriers start disabling this in VOD, the DVR could be next.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/08/c...n-vod-content/
> 
> 
> This can set a bad precedent. If carriers start disabling this in VOD, the DVR could be next.



I didn't know VOD even had ads, never been interested in VOD in the first place, and I'm even less interested now.


----------



## sfhub

Who needs the stinking VOD when the esata port now works on the S3?










Biggers disks + more tuners = personalized VOD.


----------



## walk

What a bunch of Cox those guy are! _There, I said it._


Hopefully Comcast will not follow... Though to be honest, I don't watch a lot of VOD, and can't remember ever watching one from ABC or ESPN.


Speaking of Cox. Comcast decided to "deactivate" my HSI account yesterday. Why? Who can tell... It was obviously related to my move, but A) it was working perfectly when I moved in, _until they disconnected the cable entirely that is_... and B) it was working after the tech came out 1 day later, _to re-connect the f'ing cable_. So... I downloaded their crappy software, which did not work, _of course..._ (it said 'no network adapter found' ... wow good job) THEN I had to spend 20 minutes on the phone to tech support to get it re-activated.


All of this AFTER I moved all my equipment over, plugged it in and it worked perfectly fine on day one... without any truck rolls (they made 2) or phone calls to tech support (2, about 20 minutes each).

_No wonder cable bills are so high?_


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I didn't know VOD even had ads, never been interested in VOD in the first place, and I'm even less interested now.



For the stuff that I watch on VOD (which is pretty much the Discovery-based channels), there's a 1 minute add at the beginning and one or two 1 minute adds during the show (for a one-hour show). Because the VOD FF/RW is so unresponsive and delayed, it's usually not worth trying FF through them. But again, I think the real issue is not VOD but the DVR. As sfhub eluded to, VOD can be looked at as a giant DVR (or visa versa) so it could only be a matter of time before networks start demanding the same "policy" in our personal recordings.


----------



## walk

If that happens they will certainly lose my $12.95/mo. and I'll switch to one of the linux-based DVR solutions _soo fast..._


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see you notice my industry-speak (Classes are filling up fast! Enroll now!)
> 
> 
> I wonder if one must have a house full of DCH boxes to use the 'follow me' feature. Will it work on any DCT?
> 
> 
> Now for something completely different. Swapping a hard drive from one 6412 to another does not recover recordings.



Current DCT's don't have the hardware to do in-house sharing, but i think there are integrated versions of such boxes coming out around the same time as the DCH's.


How does the DCH deal with SDV? I thought that was a big issue.


I wouldn't expect recordings to be interchangable between boxes. The video isn't stored in the clear in the box, and each box has a unique key. Think of the disk as storing an alternate to the realtimke stream coming from the headend. So it has to get decrypted just like the original stream does.


Nice to see the industry having to deal with the crap that they made everyone else deal with on Cablecard.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If that happens they will certainly lose my $12.95/mo. and I'll switch to one of the linux-based DVR solutions _soo fast..._



Not if you want HD you won't. No way to store encrypted HD on an unencumbered basis now except for an R5000-HD. I have one and it works great, but not a mass market solution.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Current DCT's don't have the hardware to do in-house sharing, but i think there are integrated versions of such boxes coming out around the same time as the DCH's.
> 
> 
> How does the DCH deal with SDV? I thought that was a big issue.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect recordings to be interchangable between boxes. The video isn't stored in the clear in the box, and each box has a unique key. Think of the disk as storing an alternate to the realtimke stream coming from the headend. So it has to get decrypted just like the original stream does.
> 
> 
> Nice to see the industry having to deal with the crap that they made everyone else deal with on Cablecard.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



From what I've been able to garner from different sources is that the whole house network will work like a server/slave setup. You will have a main box that is the server which will have all the content stored on it, the rest of the boxes can see what's on that server and view it. The slave boxes will be able to view cable normally or view content on the server box. Whether or not you can move content between the different boxes is IMHO not necessary since you could access the content on any box in the house, so why move it ?? The main problems that could be holding up deployment of these boxes are security and parental control. They don't want you to be able to move content off their boxes and how are you going to handle parental control for all the boxes, does the main box handle that or do you have to set it up on each and every box in the network ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How does the DCH deal with SDV? I thought that was a big issue.



I would expect them to handle SDV fine, especially if the DCH can do VOD, because the motions between the two are very similar, just initiated differently.


Is there some issue that would cause the DCH to have problems with SDV?


----------



## Keenan

...sigh...and the rich just get richer,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10499006 

What's the next HD channel for Comcast? - AVS Forum


Comcast is going to have to start paying the therapy bills for us 550 folks, the depression, the disrespect, the insecurity, the feeling nobody cares about us...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would expect them to handle SDV fine, especially if the DCH can do VOD, because the motions between the two are very similar, just initiated differently.
> 
> 
> Is there some issue that would cause the DCH to have problems with SDV?



The issue is that you need two-way host support for VOD and SDV. I guess the Moto guys got it approved faster than Tivo could. Wonder of wonders... 


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The issue is that you need two-way host support for VOD and SDV. I guess the Moto guys got it approved faster than Tivo could. Wonder of wonders...



You mean Moto got it implemented faster than TiVo, right? TiVo hasn't implemented a 2-way box yet, so it would be hard to get it approved










I think there is zero chance the DCH doesn't support VOD, so I think it should be safe to assume it supports SDV fine, at most needing a firmware upgrade.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean Moto got it implemented faster than TiVo, right? TiVo hasn't implemented a 2-way box yet, so it would be hard to get it approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is zero chance the DCH doesn't support VOD, so I think it should be safe to assume it supports SDV fine, at most needing a firmware upgrade.



I wonder if they are doing this via DSG. That is, tunneling upstream messages to the headend through the DOCSIS modem. A lot of chipsets are out that do this, and it;s far speedier and more scalable than the old way...


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## twnpks05

I received the mailer and messages regarding the FREE DCT 700 box for Comcast customers.


I already have the 6412 III HD DVR Box that has been working fine.


I would like to get one of these for the bedroom TV, which has my old Tivo Series II.

I know installing this is simple but am afraid that after I install it and call Comcast to

send a "signal" to the box that somehow my DVR box will get messed up.


I am sure many of you have installed this box and all worked fine. Just let me know.


Thanks


Oh yeah, what will they charge after the Free Year?


----------



## timho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, what will they charge after the Free Year?



Comca$t told me it will be $6.95 monthly after the first year.


Tim


----------



## walk

I think they will let you upgrade the "free" box to a HDTV box (DCT-6200) for $5/mo.


They did that for me basically. I have a 3412 DVR ($12.95) and a 6200 (normally $6.95 + $5) but they are letting me skip the $6.95 part, for a year, only charging me the $5 HDTV upgrade fee.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received the mailer and messages regarding the FREE DCT 700 box for Comcast customers.
> 
> 
> I already have the 6412 III HD DVR Box that has been working fine.
> 
> 
> I would like to get one of these for the bedroom TV, which has my old Tivo Series II.
> 
> I know installing this is simple but am afraid that after I install it and call Comcast to
> 
> send a "signal" to the box that somehow my DVR box will get messed up.
> 
> 
> I am sure many of you have installed this box and all worked fine. Just let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, what will they charge after the Free Year?



inspired by your message, i picked up two DCT 700s today. no "signal" that they send, they just scanned the box and i went home, plugged it into my two analog tvs and voila, digital cable. my 6412 still works fine.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> inspired by your message, i picked up two DCT 700s today. no "signal" that they send, they just scanned the box and i went home, plugged it into my two analog tvs and voila, digital cable. my 6412 still works fine.



I had to call Comcast after I installed it in order to get it to access all my premium channels.


----------



## MKANET

This might sound like a dumb question, but which PPV channels are in HD?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might sound like a dumb question, but which PPV channels are in HD?



There are no PPV channels, per say. VOD has HD movies -- some of which you pay for and some of which are free.


----------



## walk

There are a few PPV channels left, none of them are in HD.


Re: the HDD in the DVRs - they are 3.5". I can clearly see the model # thru the top of the box, it's a Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ( ST3120026AS ), 120.9 GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB buffer, Serial-ATA 3.5"


----------



## trekguy

I am in Contra Costa and picked up the almost free for one year Pace Vegas DVR ($1/month), after someone alerted me to the deal. The person who told me about it also told me that she had a real hassle getting it to work correctly- several calls to CC and an overnight wait before it would display more than the first 33 channels and VOD.


I picked mine up, hooked it up to the second TV and sure enough 33 channels + VOD. I unplugged and restarted; no joy. I called and they "hit" the box; nothing. I called again, was put on hold for several minutes, and when the CC person came back on she asked if I had seen one or two reboots. I saw nothing. She offered to roll a truck, but I said I would just exchange the box. The next morning everything worked--very strange.


The PACE is connected to a JVC SD CRT TV, so I can't compare the PQ with the HD Moto DVR connected to a plasma display, but the compared to analog SD PQ on the JVC is improved. The PACE has no controls on the box; everything is done via the remote (same remote as for the Moto boxes).


I was not offered a year of free HBO, but I just called and they added it with no argument.


----------



## Barovelli

Pace Vegas' are ADS, like DCT700s. They do behave a little different than Motos, sometimes taking longer to load. There have been a couple that do not respond to the remote - reprogramming the remote to a Pace profile worked.


The Pace DVR is NOT HD.


There may also be telemarketing calls offering DCT700s that are shipped from a 3rd party fulfillment center. Unlike locally provisioned DCT700s these are dead blank and take more time to provision and display a picture. I say 'nertz' to non-local DCTs.


The madness is just beginning - you may soon find C* offering YOU money to take on more set top boxes :lol:


----------



## walk

The "free DCT" offer applies to HDTV boxes as well, you just have to pay the $5 HDTV fee (apparently).


This is what it says on my bill...
*HDTV Additional Service $5

Digital Addl Outlet $6.99

DCT A/O Free -$6.99*


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "free DCT" offer applies to HDTV boxes as well, you just have to pay the $5 HDTV fee (apparently).
> 
> 
> This is what it says on my bill...
> *HDTV Additional Service $5
> 
> Digital Addl Outlet $6.99
> 
> DCT A/O Free -$6.99*



So essentially you're getting an HD capable STB for $5 while not being charged for the A/O? Is that correct? If I wanted to put the "free" DCT in another room it will cost me $5 only?


Reason I'm considering this is I have a DirecTV HD STB that's on it's last legs and replacing it with a Comcast solution looks like it will cheaper than a new sat STB.


Oh, and are these available with just Limited Basic service?


----------



## Keenan

Looks like KTVU is dropping the ball on the rescheduled NASCAR race for today, they're still showing some FOX news talk program. Detroit, Seattle and LA FOX stations all have the race.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The "free DCT" offer applies to HDTV boxes as well, you just have to pay the $5 HDTV fee (apparently).
> 
> 
> This is what it says on my bill...
> *HDTV Additional Service $5
> 
> Digital Addl Outlet $6.99
> 
> DCT A/O Free -$6.99*



And did you get the additional STB _after_ the "free DCT" offer came out? If not, did you have to call CS and ask them for the discount?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in Contra Costa and picked up the almost free for one year Pace Vegas DVR ($1/month), after someone alerted me to the deal. The person who told me about it also told me that she had a real hassle getting it to work correctly- several calls to CC and an overnight wait before it would display more than the first 33 channels and VOD.
> 
> 
> I picked mine up, hooked it up to the second TV and sure enough 33 channels + VOD. I unplugged and restarted; no joy. I called and they "hit" the box; nothing. I called again, was put on hold for several minutes, and when the CC person came back on she asked if I had seen one or two reboots. I saw nothing. She offered to roll a truck, but I said I would just exchange the box. The next morning everything worked--very strange.
> 
> 
> The PACE is connected to a JVC SD CRT TV, so I can't compare the PQ with the HD Moto DVR connected to a plasma display, but the compared to analog SD PQ on the JVC is improved. The PACE has no controls on the box; everything is done via the remote (same remote as for the Moto boxes).
> 
> 
> I was not offered a year of free HBO, but I just called and they added it with no argument.



Interesting. So the Pace DVR is $1/month total, including the HD and no additional outlet fee? If so that's great. Or is it SD only?


Also, what are the details of the HBO deal? Did you call the local call center about it, and was it displayed on your box?


Thanks,

mike


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting. So the Pace DVR is $1/month total, including the HD and no additional outlet fee? If so that's great. Or is it SD only?
> 
> 
> Also, what are the details of the HBO deal? Did you call the local call center about it, and was it displayed on your box?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



The PACE DVR is SD. I went in to pick up the free box for a second set, but thought for $1 I'd see if anyone else would use the DVR features.


There was no message about the HBO. I got it word of mouth. The call center fellow said "only for upgraded service", then looked, and then said that I should see it momentarily.


Its still a good deal if you have an extra SD set. I now get the same channels as on my digital package (way more shopping channels and all those Jacques Pepin reruns!) and VOD for those who like it.


They are running a couple of good 12 month offers for new and upgraded customers. Analog customers can move up to Digital & VOD essentially for free.


Now if they would just add some more HD channels..


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PACE DVR is SD. I went in to pick up the free box for a second set, but thought for $1 I'd see if anyone else would use the DVR features.
> 
> 
> There was no message about the HBO. I got it word of mouth. The call center fellow said "only for upgraded service", then looked, and then said that I should see it momentarily.
> 
> 
> Its still a good deal if you have an extra SD set. I now get the same channels as on my digital package (way more shopping channels and all those Jacques Pepin reruns!) and VOD for those who like it.
> 
> 
> They are running a couple of good 12 month offers for new and upgraded customers. Analog customers can move up to Digital & VOD essentially for free.
> 
> 
> Now if they would just add some more HD channels..



I'm in Los Altos with "Standard Cable" (analog), which recently increased in price to $52.50/mo. When I go to the Comcast website and look up offers my zip code, they have "Enhanced Cable" at $53.50/mo, and it also says free HBO and DVR for 12 months. The terms and conditions for this offer don't say anything about being a new customer like most of the other offers, so I assume this is equivalent to the "DVR for $1/mo" offer.


I guess this is better than the letter I got for "free digital cable" upgrade for 12 months, which I understand only gets you a digital cable box with VOD.


I'm wondering if they will have better offers later to upgrade analog customers - hoping to get an offer that will include the HD DVR.


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess this is better than the letter I got for "free digital cable" upgrade for 12 months, which I understand only gets you a digital cable box with VOD.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if they will have better offers later to upgrade analog customers - hoping to get an offer that will include the HD DVR.



One of life's greater challenges is figuring out the best Comcast price and ways to get it.


The person who told me about the free digital box, was a basic analog customer, so for her the one year upgrade w/ free HBO is a big jump. She lives in Concord and can pick from two cable providers, so perhaps the offers are better.


----------



## fender4645

Got the message on the STB today about NGC-HD, CW-HD, and A&E-HD -- coming on the 16th.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got the message on the STB today about NGC-HD, CW-HD, and A&E-HD -- coming on the 16th.



same here. mr. J hasn't been wrong much if ever


----------



## davecramer74

well im in american canyon and no msg's dammit :>


i have all they offer now, so im gonna go with the gut and say we get them. I currently get 16mbit/2bit cable off them as well, so im hoping im on an upgraded system. Anyway to tell if i am though the box?


like the guy above i got the dvr offer 1 dollar a month for a year and free dig cable boxes. I called up and tried to get them to drop the 11.99 im paying for my 2nd box (its hd and im on sd tv in the bedroom) and they said i can bring the box in and theyll give me the bedroom dvr for a buck a month.


about bedtime for me so im not gonna search, anyone off the top of their head how big the hard drive is on these SD dvr's?


thanks.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like KTVU is dropping the ball on the rescheduled NASCAR race for today, they're still showing some FOX news talk program. Detroit, Seattle and LA FOX stations all have the race.



Yeah, I noticed that too. I figured it was due to the Giants game on later - perhaps a contract obligation. Funny thing though, that Giants game was not in HD - the first one I've noticed this year. What a waste......


-Dave


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davecramer74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> about bedtime for me so im not gonna search, anyone off the top of their head how big the hard drive is on these SD dvr's?
> 
> 
> thanks.



80gb.


About 40 hours I recall.


----------



## davecramer74

thanks!


----------



## davecramer74




> Quote:
> Yeah, I noticed that too. I figured it was due to the Giants game on later - perhaps a contract obligation. Funny thing though, that Giants game was not in HD - the first one I've noticed this year. What a waste......



ya, they showed the race on the other fox affiliate in my area, NON-HD. I think its the San jose channel? not sure...i want to say it was on channel 6. When i look it up on my channel lineup, its listed as independent. They were definately a fox affiliate though.


----------



## walk

The "free DCT" is not a DVR, it's just a cable box. It's not the "$1/mo DVR", it is free ($0) for 12 months.


They gave me that deal, and HSI for $33/mo, when I moved recently. But I was complaining that I had been paying the $3 modem rental fee when I shouldn't have been, so maybe she just gave me a good deal.


It makes sense though...

A/O fee = $6.99 (gets you a DCT)

HDTV fee = $5 (upgrades it to HD)

"Free DCT for a year" = -$6.99 (the A/O fee)


You can ask, anyway. You might need digital cable.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like KTVU is dropping the ball on the rescheduled NASCAR race for today, they're still showing some FOX news talk program. Detroit, Seattle and LA FOX stations all have the race.



Whenever KTVU is scheduled to show a Giants game (or a 49ers game that's also on ESPN, I think), whatever Fox programming it would pre-empt now airs on KICU. (Fox's Thursday night programming was on KICU a week or two ago because of this.) Still, it beats what they used to do - air whatever was pre-empted at midnight or later.


(By the way, KICU is not the San Jose-area Fox affiliate; South Bay cities that can't get KTVU or KTXL (40, Sacramento) get KCBA (35, Monterey).)


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whenever KTVU is scheduled to show a Giants game (or a 49ers game that's also on ESPN, I think), whatever Fox programming it would pre-empt now airs on KICU. (Fox's Thursday night programming was on KICU a week or two ago because of this.) Still, it beats what they used to do - air whatever was pre-empted at midnight or later.
> 
> 
> (By the way, KICU is not the San Jose-area Fox affiliate; South Bay cities that can't get KTVU or KTXL (40, Sacramento) get KCBA (35, Monterey).)
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes, as soon as I saw the Giants game on I figured that it was the primary commitment. I watched the race on KTTV-LA, good race too, Darlington is like racing on a two lane highway.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PACE DVR is SD. I went in to pick up the free box for a second set, but thought for $1 I'd see if anyone else would use the DVR features.
> 
> 
> There was no message about the HBO. I got it word of mouth. The call center fellow said "only for upgraded service", then looked, and then said that I should see it momentarily.
> 
> 
> Its still a good deal if you have an extra SD set. I now get the same channels as on my digital package (way more shopping channels and all those Jacques Pepin reruns!) and VOD for those who like it.
> 
> 
> They are running a couple of good 12 month offers for new and upgraded customers. Analog customers can move up to Digital & VOD essentially for free.
> 
> 
> Now if they would just add some more HD channels..



I just called Comcast re: the HBO promotion and they didn't know about it. There is an HBO promotion running with Digital silver for new customers, but not existing ones. What exactly did you reference to get it?


Thanks,

mike


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got the message on the STB today about NGC-HD, CW-HD, and A&E-HD -- coming on the 16th.



Are these messages going out on s3 tivos as well? I didn't get one here in San Rafael, yet San Rafael should be getting the new channels as far as I can tell.


Seems like pretty good choices for new HD channels, btw. Hope they keep 'em coming.


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast re: the HBO promotion and they didn't know about it. There is an HBO promotion running with Digital silver for new customers, but not existing ones. What exactly did you reference to get it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



Nothing. I just said I understood it was offered I didn't push for it. After the guy said no, it was for upgrades only, he asked me to wait while he "checked my account". After a bit he came back on the line as told me it was done. My guess sis that they comp existing customers just to avoid the shouting. Perhaps I should have asked for the $30 intro rate too?


I used to work with a guy who said that he had a perpetual intro offer. Each time it expired or a better one came along he would call and demand it and threaten to go to Dish or whatever, if he didn't get it. He told me that they always either gave it to him, or passed him off to someone who would do it and sometimes they gave him an even better deal. Maybe so, but I find that a bit distasteful.


Anyway call CC again and tell them you are thinking of switching to Dish; 100 channels for $19.99 and HBO free (cough cough for 3 mos cough).


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are these messages going out on s3 tivos as well? I didn't get one here in San Rafael, yet San Rafael should be getting the new channels as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> Seems like pretty good choices for new HD channels, btw. Hope they keep 'em coming.



Not all areas get those messages. In then past, in Rohnert Park, I never got a message at any time telling me that new channels were coming. They came right on schedule every time.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing. I just said I understood it was offered I didn't push for it. After the guy said no, it was for upgrades only, he asked me to wait while he "checked my account". After a bit he came back on the line as told me it was done. My guess sis that they comp existing customers just to avoid the shouting. Perhaps I should have asked for the $30 intro rate too?
> 
> 
> I used to work with a guy who said that he had a perpetual intro offer. Each time it expired or a better one came along he would call and demand it and threaten to go to Dish or whatever, if he didn't get it. He told me that they always either gave it to him, or passed him off to someone who would do it and sometimes they gave him an even better deal. Maybe so, but I find that a bit distasteful.
> 
> 
> Anyway call CC again and tell them you are thinking of switching to Dish; 100 channels for $19.99 and HBO free (cough cough for 3 mos cough).



Actually, I went to the online chat site, asked there, and after initially saying no, checked further and then added hbo for free for 1 yr - no fuss...


go figure.


thx

mike


----------



## jisilva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nothing. I just said I understood it was offered I didn't push for it. After the guy said no, it was for upgrades only, he asked me to wait while he "checked my account". After a bit he came back on the line as told me it was done. My guess sis that they comp existing customers just to avoid the shouting. Perhaps I should have asked for the $30 intro rate too?
> 
> 
> I used to work with a guy who said that he had a perpetual intro offer. Each time it expired or a better one came along he would call and demand it and threaten to go to Dish or whatever, if he didn't get it. He told me that they always either gave it to him, or passed him off to someone who would do it and sometimes they gave him an even better deal. Maybe so, but I find that a bit distasteful.
> 
> 
> Anyway call CC again and tell them you are thinking of switching to Dish; 100 channels for $19.99 and HBO free (cough cough for 3 mos cough).



I suggest that everybody getting the Free HBO for a year check your bills carefully. I got the free HBO deal back in April 23rd. On my last bill (5-18 to 6/17) the billed me for 17.99 and an additional charge of 14.99 for service from 4/23 to 5/17 for HBO.


I called Comcast to complain about this and they said that there was no such a thing as free HBO for a year. After I insisted some more, she went and checked the offers repository and after about 5 minutes she came back and said that yes HBO was free for a year. I'm supposed to get a credit on my next bill. We'll see.


----------



## trekguy

*jisilva*-- Your comment caused me to check the my bill online. No charge for the HBO, but there was *$1.99 charge for an unspecified one time charge.* It was for a service upgrade I made recently. After an interminable wait on the phone for a CSR a very pleasant lady told me it was for a package upgrade I made a while back. She deleted it, saying that while they do charge 2 bucks for a change in service it should have been waived.


Thanks for the reminder that it pays to audit your bills.


----------



## mattioli

I quit the phone service and returned the modem to the SJ office. the offered me without asking the Silver upgrade (from my most basic/dvr/hd package) and HBO, and a free digibox for the upstairs bedroom. sweet.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattioli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I quit the phone service and returned the modem to the SJ office. the offered me without asking the Silver upgrade (from my most basic/dvr/hd package) and HBO, and a free digibox for the upstairs bedroom. sweet.



I would expect the STB offers to dramatically get better soon, and stay good at renewal because of the FCC denying cablecard waivers to Comcast. After July 1, Comcast will not be able to provide STB's that are non-cablecard equipped to customers. So they are blowing out their inventory of integrated Moto boxes by that date. After that date, if they start charging, you should just be able to threaten to give it back, and I will bet they'll extend the free offer since that box will not be abl;e to go to a new customer.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## zooey91

Any idea when they'll be rolling out the new firmware for the MOTO 34xx? Still have 16.20, but 16.35 is actually several months old by now, and fixes the extremely annoying erroneous "100% full" message that screws up scheduled recording, among other things. According to Wiki, 16.36 has been out for two months, but I'm not sure what that does.


The CSRs I've spoken to have all been clueless (yes, really!).


Jim


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> [...] After that date, if they start charging, you should just be able to threaten to give it back, and I will bet they'll extend the free offer since that box will not be abl;e to go to a new customer.



Someone (sfhub?) mentioned that they will be able to circulate these boxes to different customers as long as they were in use before July 1st.


----------



## mattack

Are there digital versions of the network stations on Comcast in Sunnyvale? In other words, non-HD but digital?


The HD channels take up *so* much more bandwidth (I was trying to record 2.5 men last night manually off of 5-1, and watching my recently deleted shows & suggestiong go away quickly, so stopped it a bit over halfway in).. but I'd appreciate the *potential* picture quality increase. (I also suspect I would record many shows as 'backups' on my series 1 Tivos analog, because after I stopped the recording, I watched the rest of it in the buffer, and there was enough of a glitch in the end segment of the show that it would have annoyed me to have missed so much..)


Are there digital simulcasts of the network channels I would get if I get cablecards?


----------



## kerz

Anyone know what time the new channels get turned on at? Is it random, or right at midnight?


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

I currently have basic analog cable (long story, tried going "minimalist"), and called today about the free DCT/$1 DVR offer. I'm going to get expanded basic with a DVR for $21/month (expanded basic @ $20/month for three months, DVR @ $1/month for a year). Not digital cable, but at least I'll have ESPN and access to On-Demand programming.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what time the new channels get turned on at? Is it random, or right at midnight?



I think it varies from head end to head end, but all in all it's pretty random.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lloyd Dobler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have basic analog cable (long story, tried going "minimalist"), and called today about the free DCT/$1 DVR offer. I'm going to get expanded basic with a DVR for $21/month (expanded basic @ $20/month for three months, DVR @ $1/month for a year). Not digital cable, but at least I'll have ESPN and access to On-Demand programming.



Since the box is digital only, you *are* getting digital cable.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kerz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know what time the new channels get turned on at? Is it random, or right at midnight?



KBCW and A&E are turned on in Rohnert Park this morning. I expect NATGEO a little later.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After July 1, Comcast will not be able to provide STB's that are non-cablecard equipped to customers. So they are blowing out their inventory of integrated Moto boxes by that date. After that date, if they start charging, you should just be able to threaten to give it back, and I will bet they'll extend the free offer since that box will not be abl;e to go to a new customer.



Non integrated set tops can continue to be utilized, issued and reissued after July 1 ONLY if they had been previously deployed at a customer home. Returned boxes get tested, cleaned and sent back out to customers.


There is a program underway to deplete all new stock by June 30, and the discounts being offered are just a part of it.


IMO, I hope that this leads to a faster conversion to All Digital and frees up bandwidth. Perhaps by then there would be some whole house discount for multiple boxes.


----------



## nikeykid

all 3 channels up and running this morning in palo alto. none of which is currently showing HD at the moment. i expect CW to have HD in primetime, A&E to have HD whenever CSI is on and NGC... who knows.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trekguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One of life's greater challenges is figuring out the best Comcast price and ways to get it.
> 
> 
> The person who told me about the free digital box, was a basic analog customer, so for her the one year upgrade w/ free HBO is a big jump. She lives in Concord and can pick from two cable providers, so perhaps the offers are better.



OK, I've concluded that the original promotion in the letter I received, to upgrade from standard cable (analog) to "digital cable" at the same price is really not much of an offer at all, as it includes only one digital box, so is really just saving $1/month ($52.50 vs $53.50) for 12 months. However, I assume that once on digital I qualify for the other offer to digital customers to get additional digital set-top boxes for free for 12 months, which is a $6.99/mo savings IF I want a digital box for my 2nd TV. I guess the combination of these two offers is not so interesting, since I don't really see that much of a picture difference between analog cable and SD digital - I've played with a QAM PC tuner.


The website offer for enhanced cable at $53.50 with free DVR and HBO for 12 months is a real promotion. What I really merely want is HD though, and would be willing to pay the $5/mo fee. Is the HD/digital set-top box, the DCT 6200, also one of those noncompliant boxes they're trying to push out?


Does anyone know what HD channels you'd get with enhanced cable + HD? I've read up here that you're supposed to get the HD equivalents of all channels in your tier, but because the "enhanced cable" is a new thing whose channel listings are not even on the website, I'm worried that I'd only get HD locals and not ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, HBO-HD (with the promo). Previously Digital Classic was the cheapest digital offering to get those additional HD channels with no YMMV on adding the $5 HD fee, does anyone know if they consider enhanced cable a "legitimate" digital package and honor the HD channel formula? The website says Digital Classic is the lowest package to allow HD add-on, but may not have been updated when "enhanced cable" was added.


----------



## SVcabron

As usual Sunnyvale gets horsed-humped again( No CW HD). I think I'm starting to get used to it. This comcast upgrade can not come fast enough.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> all 3 channels up and running this morning in palo alto. none of which is currently showing HD at the moment. i expect CW to have HD in primetime, A&E to have HD whenever CSI is on and NGC... who knows.



Someone told me that A&E and NGC HD were different from their SD counterpart (like Discovery HD) so I assumed that all of the content would be HD. Bummer. Is it barred or stretch-o-matic?


----------



## Tom Koegel

The three new channels are up in Southern Marin. They were immediately available on my cablecard-equipped TV but required a hard reset (unplug of power) to my 6412. Prior to the hard reset they showed up in the guide on the 6412 but came across as "not authorized."


No HD in the morning, I guess. CW had some infomercial with a very scary, almost unrecognizable Victoria Principal pitching some skin care cream and apparently ignoring the obvious surgery-based alterations to her face. I was glad it was in low def.


Content on all three new channels was 4:3 with black bars on the side.


----------



## ayewbf

Got all 3 new channels up here in San Rafael as well. A&E is broadcasting a full high-def rerun: CSI Miami.

Only problem is the tivo lacks the guide data for these channels. I wonder how long it'll take for this to kick in? Last few times (with UHD, MTVHD) it took weeks for this to get fixed. Wonder if there's a better way to get tivo to properly cover new channels as they come in, using the guide data we're paying for.


----------



## cgould

I saw all three new HD channels (CW, A&E, NGC) up this morning in Foster City, and my Tivo S3 had guide data for them actually a day or two beforehand. Most content appeared HD or upconverted SD (eg informercials.)


----------



## hiker

I'm waiting for the S3 guide data also and plan on filing a channel lineup form if it doesn't show up after my daily call later today. The form is here . My DCT-6200 already has the guide data.


----------



## rsra13

All 3 up in South San Jose.


Too bad that there is not a lot of HD in those channels. Any outstanding show to view or record there?


I used to watch the Chris Rock show in SD, but I stopped watching last year. I may come back now that is in HD.


----------



## walk

Yeah got all the new channels this morning. Lots of HD stuff on the schedule for the CWB or whatever it's called this week. Too bad it's the same 3 shows...

Didn't see much else in HD on the other 2. A&E had a dozen episodes of "CSI" listed, that's about it.


----------



## trekguy

Contra Costa--Here is what the three new HD channels look like to me at this moment.

KBCWD- SD w/sidebars and audio drop outs and stutter

NGHD- HD w/sidebars. PQ and audio good

A&EHD- a CSI Miami rerun. No sidebars. PQ is worse than on the primetime network feed.


One can only hope.


----------



## mds54

Does anyone know how they will handle the NFL Network HD games now that they are yanking the Network from our lineups? Will paying for the Sports Package automatically give us the HD games too? And if so, on what channel here? No one seems to be able to get a definitive answer on this.


----------



## walk

I don't know what the change means, but I can tell you what it was like last year...

I have Digital Classic which does not include NFL channel (the SD channel). Yet I did get the NFL-HD channel, but only during live games. Not at any other time. The guide would list the re-broadcast "game of the week" on the HD channel, but I didn't get that (maybe nobody did and the guide was wrong though...?)


I think if you pay for the HDTV package you get the NFL-HD channel - but again, only during LIVE games (of which there was.... 3? last season?)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As usual Sunnyvale gets horsed-humped again( No CW HD). I think I'm starting to get used to it. This comcast upgrade can not come fast enough.



Pretty sure none of the 550 systems got the channels, at least that's what was said in the original notice. The HD channel gap between 550 areas and the rest of the bay area systems is HUGE now. Here in Santa Rosa we have 5 local HD, 3 Digital Classic HD and 3 Premium HD. We've had two, (that's the number 2, 1+1=2) as in 2 feet, or 2 hands), channels added since Comcast started providing HD in the SF bay area years ago. Oh yeah, and 1 taken away, so we've had a net gain of *1 HD channel added* since the beginning.


I don't even want to know how many HD channels the 750-860 systems have now....


----------



## pdp76

For those of you who are receiving the 3 new "HD" channels today (CW, A&E and NG) is anyone using just a plain QAM tuner to pull these in? Or does everyone have a Cablecard or STB?


----------



## Brian Conrad

A&E and NG are encrypted but CW should be in the clear but I can find it with a scan though it shows up with the 6200. Maybe someone at Comcast thought CW was supposed to be encrypted but since it IS a broadcast channel it should not.


----------



## dan1123

I scanned my cable using qam in south san jose and no new channels came up. Has anyone else tried?


----------



## Philip Klein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A&E and NG are encrypted but CW should be in the clear but I can find it with a scan though it shows up with the 6200. Maybe someone at Comcast thought CW was supposed to be encrypted but since it IS a broadcast channel it should not.



I am grandfathered under the old AT&T contracts. All the channels this morning, including CW, were non authorized and therefore encripted. Will call Comcast tonite to inquire about CW.


- Phil


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A&E and NG are encrypted but CW should be in the clear but I can find it with a scan though it shows up with the 6200. Maybe someone at Comcast thought CW was supposed to be encrypted but since it IS a broadcast channel it should not.



It should be possible to run a diagnostic on their DCT while it is tuned to KBCWDT and get the frequency it is being transmitted on in their system. Manually tuning that on your QAM tuner would then reveal if it's encrypted or not. If it is encrypted, perhaps someone could call Mr. Johnson and get them to fix it before folks start complaining to the FCC.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GBruno

Santa Cruz (or at least the Aptos area) has four new HD channels today: NGCHD on 715, VSGLF on 721, ES2HD on 724 and TNTHD on 726. I was expecting only two (ES2 and Universal) based on previous posts on this thread, but I am not complaining.


Does this mean that we are no longer at 550? Have we been "updated?"


----------



## hiker

In the announcement earlier in the thread here this was stated:

"KBCW HD (CW Network) launches on Digital Classic HD channel 712 in selected systems in the Bay Area."


So it looks like 712 is encrypted? Doesn't seem fair or in conformance with FCC rules.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I checked again and now QAM 79 program 2 is unencrytped which is CW and tuned in. The earlier scan showed it encrypted and I couldn't tune it in.


----------



## mrmot

Tivo S3 users - I noticed that their online channel listings for my series 3 list all the new channels (complete with programming info, etc), so one would hope that our individual boxes are just one update away from getting that data.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the S3 guide data also and plan on filing a channel lineup form if it doesn't show up after my daily call later today. The form is here . My DCT-6200 already has the guide data.



I filled out the form, and the response is "we expect to have your channel lineup issue resolved within 5-7 business days". Grumble - my season passes can't be fixed to pick up the HD versions of shows until this is done. The fancy new HD knob that comes with the 8.3 release is of little use if the guide data is not kept up. Ok, I'm done ranting. At least today's comcast outage in my neighborhood seems to be over


----------



## gmwedding

Can some Bay Area resident in this thread copy and update the Bay Area HD channel list that appears in the (very old) first message of this new thread? Just update this in a new message if necessary...Your Comcast brothers and sisters in Sacramento would like to know how many HD channels you have over there, and see an updated list. Also, what rates are you paying for the various levels of service, including the HD? We're getting a paltry 13 HD channels in Sacramento (and five of those were only just added a couple of months ago), plus the four premiums. The 925 Special Events channel almost never has anything on it. There is only a small amount of HD content though On Demand.


CURRENT SACRAMENTO-AREA HD LINEUP

(In Elk Grove 95758 suburb. Some other local Zip codes have additional HD chanels, such as National Geographic, but Comcast here works hard to keep customers in the dark about who is getting what...)


903 KCRA-3 (NBC) HDTV News & Info

906 KVIE-6 (PBS) HDTV News & Info

908 KTXL-40 (Fox) HDTV News & Info

910 KXTV-10 (ABC) HDTV News & Info

913 KOVR-13 (CBS) HDTV News & Info

919 InDemand HD High-Definition TV

921 Versus/Golf HD Sports

922 Discovery HD High-Definition TV

923 ESPN HD High-Definition TV

924 ESPN 2 HD Sports


925 Special Events in HD High-Definition TV

926 TNT HD Lifestyle

927 Universal HD Movies

928 MHD (MTV) HD Music


PREMIUM (SUBSCRIPTION) CHANNELS

930 HBO HD High-Definition TV

932 Cinemax HD High-Definition TV

934 Starz! HD High-Definition TV

936 Showtime HD High-Definition TV


----------



## Wendek

Okie Dokie then, I plan on moving from my lofty big MHZ peninsula town out to far away Brentwood this month. Though, i've not followed this thread in recent months, can i assume the First Thread with all the info is current and up to date regarding the little to none HD availability in the Antioch/Brentwood area? No OnDemand, etc?


sheesh, how does one combine cable internet with DirecTV in one house, again?


Wendek


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo S3 users - I noticed that their online channel listings for my series 3 list all the new channels (complete with programming info, etc), so one would hope that our individual boxes are just one update away from getting that data.



My s3's daily update went thru automatically this afternoon, and it did include new cable guide data, but no dice on the 3 new channels.


----------



## gmwedding

What about the Bay Area? While many HD channels already are available nationally, Comcast can't carry them because the company is technologically behind and doesn't have the bandwidth available in many markets. DISH carries the most HD channels. If DirecTV's satellite launches go as planned this year, they'll have many more up by the end of the year. I believe that Comcast HD customers must continue to put pressure on Comcast to improve their anemic HD programming. We must complain loudly and hopefully, force them to start dropping analog channels and add more HD programming.


SOME CURRENT HD CHANNELS MISSING FROM COMCAST SACRAMENTO

A&E HD

Food Network HD

HDNet/HDNet News

HDNet Movies

History Channel HD (launch early 2007)

HGTV HD

KMAX-4 HD (CW Network - Channel 12 on Comcast Sacramento)

KQCA-58 HD (My Network - Channel 4 on Comcast Sacramento)

National Geographic Channel HD

NFL Network HD

Outdoor Channel 2 HD

Wealth TV HD


Voom Animania HD (Animated Cartoons)

Voom Family Room HD (Family Movies, Series, Specials)

Voom FilmFest HD (Movies)

Voom GamePlay HD (Video Gaming Culture)

Voom Equator HD (Geopgraphy Programming)

Voom Divine HD (Gay Culture)

Voom Gallery HD (Gallery, Museum Tours)

Voom Gunslingers HD (Westerns)

Voom Kung Fu HD (Martial Arts)

Voom Moov HD (Creative Video, Experimental Films)

Voom Monsters HD (Monsters, Sci Fi)

Voom Oasis HD (Nature, Natural History)

Voom Rave HD (Concert & Music Video)

Voom Rush HD (Extreme Sports)

Voom Treasure HD (Collecting Hobbyists)

Voom Ultra HD (Style & Fashion)

Voom World Cinema HD (International Movies)

Voom WorldSport HD (International Sports)


OTHER HD CHANNELS SOON TO BE AVAILABLE (BUT NOT FROM COMCAST)

Bravo HD

Cartoon Network HD

CNN HD

Disney ESPNews HD

Disney Toon Disney HD

Disney Channel HD

Disney ABC Family HD

FX HD

Sci Fi HD

Speed HD

TBS HD

USA Network HD

Weather Channel HD


----------



## russwong

I'm doing a scan with the HDHomeRun right now in San Francisco. I'll report back if it shows up as well.


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked again and now QAM 79 program 2 is unencrytped which is CW and tuned in. The earlier scan showed it encrypted and I couldn't tune it in.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm doing a scan with the HDHomeRun right now in San Francisco. I'll report back if it shows up as well.
> 
> 
> Russ



I'm at 120-2 in redwood city (860 plant)...


thx

mike


----------



## magnusansky

wwu123,

here was my situation...it might answer some of your questions or it might not. At the very least it'll be more info. =)


I had Enhanced Cable (assuming by that you mean Standard Cable? which is the ~ $54 option that gives you channels up to 80-something.

I also had HD for $5 more.

What that was _supposed_ to give me was just HD up to channel 709, I believe.

So broadcast HDs.


I was _not_ supposed to get:

FSN BA, INHD, INHD2, DISC, ESPN, ESPN2 or the NFL Network.

However, I was one of the lucky ones and got those (though NFL Network seemed to be only live games and maybe some replay games at hours when we're all at work.) as I assume they haven't encrypted my area yet.


Recently, they've added channels like: TNT-HD, UHD (which I actually got while the World Cup(?) was on), and MHD, VS-HD or whatever is on 721.

I couldn't get any of those.


Recently, I decided to up my HD content while dropping my cable package price, by changing to Limited Basic + Digital Classic HD (I dunno the official name for this). That right there cut my cable bill in half.

I lost channels 35-80+, but gained back some of them in HD (ESPN, ESPN2, TNT), and all the HD channels that I listed above, I now get. I also gained some random channels in the 100s.


I believe I lose FSBA (so if you're a Bay Area sports fan, this might be a deal breaker, but fortunately, my sports loyalties are in another region), and all the home, documentary, comedic, news channels, but that's not a big loss for me.


So anyway, I think I put in a bit more information than you were requesting. I hope some of it will be useful. =)


----------



## mattack

The only reason I like FSBA is because of the poker shows. (Same with ESPN mostly -- other than the World Series of Poker & sometimes the little league world series playoffs.)


So nobody knows if you get digital (non-HD) versions of the networks?


----------



## yunlin12

I'm seeing channels 712, 715, and 718 on my S3 now. Only 715 shows a channel name NGCHD, 712 and 718 are both nameless. I'm in the southern end of Willow Glen in San Jose.


Edit: a forced call to Tivo downloaded guide info for these channels.


----------



## russwong

Not sure how this translate, but the frequency on the box says 609 Mhz and my HDHomeRun says 88-2 in San Francisco.


Nothing in HD yet, not till 9:00 PM, so I'll update then to confirm...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm at 120-2 in redwood city (860 plant)...
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So nobody knows if you get digital (non-HD) versions of the networks?



You can use the S3 to scan for the digital channels. However, there is no guarantee that Comcast will program a specific CableCard for ADS. I could not get ADS when I tried to get it. Now I have ADS, and I have no idea when my CableCards were programmed for it.


----------



## ununnilium

I get KBCW in clear QAM here in San Francisco. I'm using an EyeTV 500 as my QAM tuner. It's on 608,992 kHz for me. Unfortunately, TitanTV doesn't have the new lineup. Then again, Comcast doesn't have it on their website either.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those of you who are receiving the 3 new "HD" channels today (CW, A&E and NG) is anyone using just a plain QAM tuner to pull these in? Or does everyone have a Cablecard or STB?


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm seeing channels 712, 715, and 718 on my S3 now. Only 715 shows a channel name NGCHD, 712 and 718 are both nameless. I'm in the southern end of Willow Glen in San Jose.



Both the CW station and A&E hardly have an HD programming. I wonder what purpose was served by their addition and why these channels bothered to create an HD version when they totally lack HD programming.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magnusansky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wwu123,
> 
> I was _not_ supposed to get:
> 
> FSN BA, INHD, INHD2, DISC, ESPN, ESPN2 or the NFL Network.
> 
> However, I was one of the lucky ones and got those (though NFL Network seemed to be only live games and maybe some replay games at hours when we're all at work.)



I had the same thing and had the same question. Many people who had the $5 HD fee for a long time (before early 2006?) were grandfathered for these channels. All the channels that were added after that were not included.


I added Digital Classic as well later and I get all the HD channels.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both the CW station and A&E hardly have an HD programming. I wonder what purpose was served by their addition and why these channels bothered to create an HD version when they totally lack HD programming.



RELAX... obviously they picked the chicken or the egg first, not both. time is needed. ESPN was a joke of a HD channel at first too, but look at the 90% HD programming they have now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both the CW station and A&E hardly have an HD programming. I wonder what purpose was served by their addition and why these channels bothered to create an HD version when they totally lack HD programming.



KBCW has 2 hrs a night of HD programming Mon-Fri the same as FOX. The major nets like NBC, CBS and ABC usually have 3 hrs per night, so The CW is right in there as far as HD content goes.


----------



## magnusansky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had the same thing and had the same question. Many people who had the $5 HD fee for a long time (before early 2006?) were grandfathered for these channels. All the channels that were added after that were not included.



I joined the HD crowd in May of 2006. And right from the start I got ESPN, Discovery, etc. I've heard people around here say that some regions just don't have these channels encrypted yet.


Oh wait. Actually, when I joined, I jumped on the Digital Silver with HD offer. And then later downgraded to Standard + HD. At which point ESPN remained visible.


----------



## dr1394

KBCW is on QAM channel 92-3 in Mountain View.


Ron


----------



## pixelation

I have Limited Basic. I see Discovery Channel in SD but no HD. I see Fox's HD but no NBC's HD.

Is that right?


----------



## c3

Discovery HD requires digital classic. You should have NBC HD.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magnusansky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I joined the HD crowd in May of 2006. And right from the start I got ESPN, Discovery, etc. I've heard people around here say that some regions just don't have these channels encrypted yet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait. Actually, when I joined, I jumped on the Digital Silver with HD offer. And then later downgraded to Standard + HD. At which point ESPN remained visible.



magnusansky and others, thanks for sharing your insights. As it happens, I went in to the local office yesterday to upgrade and experienced a similar discrepancy between what HD they said I'd get (HD locals + free HBO HD) and what I'm actually receiving. It doesn't quite translate 1:1 that you get the HD equivalent of any SD channel in your tier, but I think Enhanced Cable + HD is set up to give additional HD for HBO (from promo), Mojo, FSN, and Discovery, but not NGC, A&E or others. The reason "I think" is a bit more complicated for reasons below.


My experience yesterday:

-I printed out the website's Enhanced Cable package page with the mention of free DVR and HBO for a year, and went to the local office. I told the counter person I'm thinking of upgrading from analog and saw this new Enhanced Cable offer.

-He ignored my printout and said, yes, it's not new, 29.99 for the first six months.

-I said no, I meant this offer, with the free DVR and HBO...

-He said, well it's still only six months at the special price.

-I said, but it says a year here

-He said, the DVR and HBO are free for a year, but you only get the 29.99 for six months.

-I said, oh, uh OK.


So what I ended up with is:

-upgraded from standard cable (analog) to Enhanced Cable (digital) for 29.99 for six months, after that regular price of 53.50 ($1 more than standard cable). He and a channel sheet confirmed that Enhanced Cable is the standard cable lineup in digital SD + VOD + 2 additional channels, Movieplex and FearNet (woohoo?)

-$1/mo SD DVR for a year (Pace Vegas). Apparently a completely independent promotion, as others have mentioned, so not related to my upgrading to Enhanced Cable, but does need a digital package.

-free HBO for a year. Also apparently unrelated to any other promotion, as the guy almost forgot to add that code in.

-free additional SD box (DCT700) for one year for my rarely used 2nd TV. Apparently yet another unrelated promotion.

-added $5/mo for HD, which he said would only get HD locals (702-709) + HBO HD. He said the free DVR was only for the SD DVR, so instead I end up with a third box (6200) for my two TV's!

-I believe the billing will be accurate as I got a billing manifest printout with my current HSI fee (42.95) plus everything listed as noted above, with only a couple of 1.99 one time fees otherwise.


So the complication, as experienced Comcast digital customers may have acutely observed, is that all three boxes use the same remote, meaning you can't really use an HD box and a SD DVR side-by-side. So I'm not sure what exactly the intent was with the HD box, besides going strictly "by the book" and not giving out a free HD DVR. It does sort of work to change channels with the remote driving both boxes simultaneously and switching TV inputs, but I could see trying to navigate through VOD menus that one box might accidentally order a PPV or something.


The other complication is that after I called to have the boxes activated, the 6200 is completely screwed up in a not good, not bad, way. It downloads the channels and guides, but the HD channels tune in on channels completely different from the EPG. CBS HD is on 703 instead of 705, the rest of them are coming in between 719-736. Not bad because I get ESPN HD and a few random digital channels authorized (Gameshow Network and Fox Soccer Channel, anyone?). Grandfathered HD box to new customer? The only reason I know what HD I'm should be getting is that the SD DVR does play audio for HD locals and a few others, while saying not authorized or subscription on the rest.


Not sure whether these issues can get me an upgrade to a HD DVR like the 3412. Don't really need the HD DVR, but would probably use it (will probably not use the Pace as a DVR in favor of my Pioneer DVR over analog). Some likes and dislikes of the 6200 -

Likes:

-In-box captioning to component/DVI out for HD and SD. My HD TV won't show passthrough CC over component/DVI, even on interlaced SD signals. My foreign-born wife really needs CC to keep up with fast-moving dialog or accents, and so I can't use the Pace SD DVR over component since it only supports passthrough. Not sure if the 6412/3412 have in-box CC.

-4:3 override on SD. Allows me to use the "16:9 fill" aspect control on my TV.

-(this unit) ESPN HD and a few other digital channels grandfathered?

Dislikes:

-Two set-top box setup not really realistic or convenient in the long term

-Seems to pass ADS channels in analog, and channels 2-20 have a lot more noise than a straight analog feed to the TV tuner. Partially related to my old house cable wiring having noise. Would prefer all-digital SD like the Pace DVR or the 3412.

-No IR blaster out that could work with my Pioneer DVR (can take VCR control commands). Don't think any other Comcast units can help here.

-(this unit) random channel assignments and mismatched EPG will not be acceptable to the wife

-(this unit) a few HD channels that I should get not mapped anywhere, like CW HD.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KBCW has 2 hrs a night of HD programming Mon-Fri the same as FOX. The major nets like NBC, CBS and ABC usually have 3 hrs per night, so The CW is right in there as far as HD content goes.



I take this as meaning you think CW has 2 hours a night of HD programming every weeknight. Somebody forgot to tell Vince McMahon that; _WWE Smackdown_ (Fridays, 8-10 PM) is not in HD (at least not yet - supposedly, they are doing "tests" to see, among other things, whether any "imperfections" on the show's women show up too closely).

Also, not every show on the networks is HD; for example, nothing on Fox's current Sunday lineup is in HD (mainly because there isn't much need for HD in animation), and even the _The Price Is Right $1,000,000 Spectacular_ on 5/17 was not in HD.


Speaking of CW, I tried searching for KBCW-HD on my TV's digital tuner (Wednesday night 5/17), but could only see the one digital KBCW channel that has always been there.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I take this as meaning you think CW has 2 hours a night of HD programming every weeknight. Somebody forgot to tell Vince McMahon that; _WWE Smackdown_ (Fridays, 8-10 PM) is not in HD (at least not yet - supposedly, they are doing "tests" to see, among other things, whether any "imperfections" on the show's women show up too closely).
> 
> 
> Speaking of CW, I tried searching for KBCW-HD on my TV's digital tuner (Wednesday night 5/17), but could only see the one digital KBCW channel that has always been there.
> 
> 
> -- Don



You're right, other than wrestling I think all their primetime stuff is HD. I only watch 2 hrs of CW a week, Veronica Mars and Supernatural and VM has been canceled.


----------



## fender4645

Speaking of canceled, was I the only one in the world who actually enjoyed watching Jericho? Sure it had bad acting and some unrealistic scenerios...but that's what I loved about it (a la 24). I was bummed to hear CBS wasn't bringing it back.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of canceled, was I the only one in the world who actually enjoyed watching Jericho? Sure it had bad acting and some unrealistic scenerios...but that's what I loved about it (a la 24). I was bummed to hear CBS wasn't bringing it back.



I watched it, but it did have a lot of problems, the best part of the show was the Hawkins character.


----------



## spear

KBCW (HD) is unencrypted at 92-2 in Santa Clara.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched it, but it did have a lot of problems, the best part of the show was the Hawkins character.



Yeah, it's a shame. Had they concentrated more on Hawkins and the underlying conspiracy (and less on the farmers deaf sister getting some), it probably could have survived.


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KBCW (HD) is unencrypted at 92-2 in Santa Clara.



KBCW is 95-2 in Fremont.


Also, is there any easy way to find out what channel is what with a QAM tuner aside from scanning and then checking each channel one by one?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a shame. Had they concentrated more on Hawkins and the underlying conspiracy (and less on the farmers deaf sister getting some), it probably could have survived.



I started watching it with my wife. Actually I was the one that suggested that we should watch that show. But then I lost interest in the show, just before the break. My wife watched it until the end, the season(series) finale and she really enjoyed the show.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of canceled, was I the only one in the world who actually enjoyed watching Jericho? Sure it had bad acting and some unrealistic scenerios...but that's what I loved about it (a la 24). I was bummed to hear CBS wasn't bringing it back.




yea, that's a bummer.. campy show but i enjoyed it. Just finished watching all the last few i recorded for later.


wendek


----------



## dlou99

It'd be nice if there were PSIP data for KBCW-HD. It's been a while since I looked at the OTA bitstream, so I don't remember whether PSIP is supposed to be there or not. Is Comcast shorting us?


----------



## MKANET

PSIP=44-1



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'd be nice if there were PSIP data for KBCW-HD. It's been a while since I looked at the OTA bitstream, so I don't remember whether PSIP is supposed to be there or not. Is Comcast shorting us?


----------



## Tom Koegel

I posted this question in one of the regular 6412 threads, but drew no response. I'm hoping that our superior SF Bay Area technical abilities might yield an answer here:


I am having problems getting the 6412 to hold its 4:3 override setting. This problem occurred when I finally got an all HDMI solution through my Denon 4806 to my Fujitsu plasma. Put another way, I suspect the 6412 is resetting itself from my desired 480i output on standard def programming. Seems like when I power down the Denon, the 6412 re-sets. It's annoying, because the Fujitsu won't give you aspect control over a 720p or 1080i signal. Are there any tricks to this one? The 6412 wiki doesn't seem to mention it.


While I'm at it, does anyone understand the DirecTV claim that "home theater professionals prefer the picture quality of DirecTV over cable by a 4:1 ratio"? I've always understood that cable HD (at least) was thought to have better picture quality than satellite as a result of bit rate constraints on satellite transmission, although satellite offers more HD channels. Other than the occasional local outages/signal losses, I've not had complaints about Comcast's picture quality. Still a few HD channels I'd like to have that I don't, but they seem to be filling in the gaps (with the notable exception of the 550 areas, which really have a gripe of course). Maybe the "pros" find SD programming better on a satellite?


Link to the DirecTv claim:

DirecTV Home Theater Professional Survey


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, does anyone understand the DirecTV claim that "home theater professionals prefer the picture quality of DirecTV over cable by a 4:1 ratio"? I've always understood that cable HD (at least) was thought to have better picture quality than satellite as a result of bit rate constraints on satellite transmission, although satellite offers more HD channels.



The HD claim (not in the quote, but it is in the article pointed to by the link) is a lie from a technical perspective. Who knows what questions they asked the "installers" to elicit the answer they wanted. It looks like they are being sued over the HD claim.


It is pretty bold to give people HD-lite, then claim they have the best PQ.


----------



## hiker

DirecTV is suing Comcast.








http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/83923


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DirecTV is suing Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/83923


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=849299 

DIRECTV Sues Comcast For HDTV Ad - AVS Forum


This should be fun.


----------



## JasonQG

Maybe instead of all these idiots wasting time lying in commercials and suing each other over it, they should spend their money trying to actually improve their service.


----------



## nikeykid

giants a's game HD on both KTVU and FSN. which one looks better ....... i dunno, they both look awesome


----------



## berkeleyjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone understand the DirecTV claim that "home theater professionals prefer the picture quality of DirecTV over cable by a 4:1 ratio"?



In the newspaper ad that I saw, the small print at the bottom stated that the comparison was for DirecTV standard definition channels (which are all digital) vs. Comcast analog standard definition channels, which is of course rigged in DirecTV's favor. Since Comcast's digital versions of their SD analog channels are generally better than their analog counterparts (at least on my TV), I doubt that preference would hold up with a digital to digital comparison for SD.


In an unrelated topic, KBCW-HD is channel 100.2 in unencrypted QAM in the Berkeley area.


If you get Comcast's current promotion of Enhanced Cable for $29.95 until 2008 with free SD Digital Video Recorder and HBO for 12 months, you can view the HD on demand programs (which only gives the sound but no picture with the free SD dvr) by starting the program or movie in the cable box-dvr, then (if you have a HDTV with QAM tuner) finding the HD program playing in the 101.xx-105.xx channel range. You can still use the remote to fast forward, pause, etc. but won't see the progress bar at the bottom of the screen (that's just on the cable-box, but without the picture). I had to use a splitter to divide the cable into separate feeds for the dvr and HDTV, since using the dvr cable-out pass through seemed to remove or degrade the digital channels for my tv's QAM tuner


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berkeleyjim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since Comcast's digital versions of their SD analog channels are generally better than their analog counterparts (at least on my TV), I doubt that preference would hold up with a digital to digital comparison for SD.



In my experience the ADS digital SD versions of the analog channels are pretty good as far as SD goes.


However the original digital-only SD channels that are not on analog can look pretty soft and crappy depending on bitrate, compression ratio, and source quality. Often they look worse than analog channels, though the premium channels look just as good as ADS channels.


Prior to ADS many people complained that digital cable looked worse than analog.


I think the DirecTV ad campaign that you are seeing is making more qualified statements, but the news articles posted earlier clearly include HD picture quality, so either the reporters got it wrong, or DirecTV has modified their ads slightly.


----------



## kevini

I agree with SFhub. Comcast's ADS channel blow away the DirecTV versions. I have both and there is no comparison, DirecTV never uses more than 528x480. The ADS channels are normally full NTSC and look better just for this reason.


The ADS channels are the most popular channels so in General Comcast is looking better than DirecTV for SD these day.


Not that I watch much SD these days


----------



## dkwong

Does anyone know what QAM channel the new CW HD channel is on in Union City?


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what QAM channel the new CW HD channel is on in Union City?



Never mind, I found it as 120-2.


----------



## tskrainar

FYI --


I received "The Letter" today in the mail from Comcast, indicating that my neighborhood (Sunnyvale) will be upgraded over the next 2-3 months. Too bad, after all this time (living without), I'll be moving...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> RELAX... obviously they picked the chicken or the egg first, not both. time is needed. ESPN was a joke of a HD channel at first too, but look at the 90% HD programming they have now.



It is understandable if they don't have new HD programming. If A&E cares about HD, they would at least broadcast HD version of repeats that already exist in HD, like 24 and Sopranos.


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is understandable if they don't have new HD programming. If A&E cares about HD, they would at least broadcast HD version of repeats that already exist in HD, like 24 and Sopranos.



I completely agree.... I tuned in to a Sopranos rerun on A&E HD and was very disappointed to see it broadcast in 4x3 SD... what are they thinking?!


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI --
> 
> 
> I received "The Letter" today in the mail from Comcast, indicating that my neighborhood (Sunnyvale) will be upgraded over the next 2-3 months. Too bad, after all this time (living without), I'll be moving...



What part of Sunnyvale?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I completely agree.... I tuned in to a Sopranos rerun on A&E HD and was very disappointed to see it broadcast in 4x3 SD... what are they thinking?!



Are we assuming that HBO gave A&E the HD print? They can only broadcast what they receive.


----------



## fender4645

Didn't Sopranos only start broadcasting in HD in season 3 or 4? Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What part of Sunnyvale?



North Sunnyvale (Near 237 & 101)


----------



## yunlin12

What's the reason for a HDTV charge if I'm only using cable card, and not Comcast's STB? I have a Tivo S3 with 2 CC, was on a package that just expired. They charged me

$5 HDTV

$5 additional HDTV

$6.95 AO

$1.5 dual CC.


I called and was able to get the $5 additional HDTV and $6.95 AO removed, but am still paying the $5 HDTV. I thought this charge was for a HDTV STB, is that correct? Or is this $5 applicable if I access any HDTV channel, regardless of if I'm using their STB or my Tivo with CC?


----------



## Philip Klein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't Sopranos only start broadcasting in HD in season 3 or 4? Maybe that has something to do with it.




The Sopranos have been in HD since at least the 3rd episode of the first season. Have recordings to prove it.


- Phil


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip Klein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Sopranos have been in HD since at least the 3rd episode of the first season. Have recordings to prove it.
> 
> 
> - Phil



That still doesn't mean that A&E got the original HD recordings. Remember that this is a special sanitized version. A&E didn't sanitize it, HBO did.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the reason for a HDTV charge if I'm only using cable card, and not Comcast's STB? I have a Tivo S3 with 2 CC, was on a package that just expired. They charged me
> 
> $5 HDTV
> 
> $5 additional HDTV
> 
> $6.95 AO
> 
> $1.5 dual CC.
> 
> 
> I called and was able to get the $5 additional HDTV and $6.95 AO removed, but am still paying the $5 HDTV. I thought this charge was for a HDTV STB, is that correct? Or is this $5 applicable if I access any HDTV channel, regardless of if I'm using their STB or my Tivo with CC?



The $5 HDTV is an equipment charge if you get the HD STB. If you don't have that, they shouldn't be charging you.


When I returned my HD STB, the computer wouldn't let them get rid of the charge for some reason, then the CSR tried to convince me this is the charge for HD service. I asked him to point out where on my rate sheet is there any mention of HD service charge and he started saying he's been around for 3 years and there has always been a $5 HD service charge and he didn't care what the rate sheet said. I knew I was on a heading downhill fast with that guy so I just politely left and called into customer service, got a a manager, and had it fixed in an hour.


Depending on who you get to speak to, it can be an easy fix or a nightmare runaround.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That still doesn't mean that A&E got the original HD recordings. Remember that this is a special sanitized version. A&E didn't sanitize it, HBO did.



If this is case, at least, one of A&E and HBO must be idiots. I would think it is A&E. Channels like A&E depend pretty much entirely on reruns.. if they didn't think they will need HD versions (the difference between the two versions can't be more than difference between buying a SD and HD versions of a DVD, if at all), I wonder what they were thinking.


Mostly likely the reasons is that A&E does not have enough infrastructure to manage SD and HD simulcast for many hours a day.. which is sad.


----------



## raghu1111

Oops! I missed the 'sanitized' part. If A&E is really eager at least 24 should be in HD.


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> North Sunnyvale (Near 237 & 101)



Nice, I just got my letter today!


----------



## MANNAXMAN

Is "The Letter" being sent separately from the bill? I'm in the central part of Sunnyvale and I'm hoping we'll be on the same upgrade schedule. But I haven't received a letter.


----------



## mds54

Forward to Mr. J

we're still getting left in the HD dust.......


"DIRECTVEL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 23, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, continues to set the stage for its unprecedented expansion of HD services. With agreements in place to launch four Discovery HD channels, five HD channels from Starz, CNBC and Chiller in HD, along with recently completed deals with The History Channel and A&E, DIRECTV is on schedule to roll out up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year....."


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forward to Mr. J
> 
> we're still getting left in the HD dust.......
> 
> 
> "DIRECTVEL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 23, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, continues to set the stage for its unprecedented expansion of HD services. With agreements in place to launch four Discovery HD channels, five HD channels from Starz, CNBC and Chiller in HD, along with recently completed deals with The History Channel and A&E, DIRECTV is on schedule to roll out up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year....."



They guys at Direct are hoping to force the cable guys into expensive plant upgrades in order to compete, or to basically steal all the HD addicted premium video users away from cable. This is partly why comcast is upgrading the 550 Mhz areas here.


Remember the type of premium video user who demands as much HD as available is super profitable for the cable guys. Attacking this demographic has a superlinear impact on cable's cash flow (and a positive one on DirecTV's).


DirecTV needs to strike before cable goes all digital, because at that point, they'll get 500 Mhz or so of analog spectrum back, and have plenty of room for new HD channels. This is why they are pushing the content guys very hard to turn things on this year.


What I don't understand is why Comcast doesn't turn on a lot more HD in 860 Mhz areas where they have a lot more capacity than 750.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forward to Mr. J
> 
> we're still getting left in the HD dust.......
> 
> 
> "DIRECTVEL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 23, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, continues to set the stage for its unprecedented expansion of HD services. With agreements in place to launch four Discovery HD channels, five HD channels from Starz, CNBC and Chiller in HD, along with recently completed deals with The History Channel and A&E, DIRECTV is on schedule to roll out up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year....."



this is why competition is great. comcast will respond.


i rather wait to see what HD channels are quality to have, and hope comcast doesn't waste too much bandwidth on HD channels that are clearly not ready for heavy HD viewing. remember, especially in regards to D*... quantity is NOT quality.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice, I just got my letter today!



Still haven't got any letter up here in Santa Rosa, I guess the ponies are still in the barn eating some oats...


----------



## warrenh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI --
> 
> 
> I received "The Letter" today in the mail from Comcast, indicating that my neighborhood (Sunnyvale) will be upgraded over the next 2-3 months. Too bad, after all this time (living without), I'll be moving...



Any comments on what the upgrade would include?


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still haven't got any letter up here in Santa Rosa, I guess the ponies are still in the barn eating some oats...



I'm pretty sure Comcast isn't prepared to spend the money to print us letters, let alone upgrading our system.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of CW, I tried searching for KBCW-HD on my TV's digital tuner (Wednesday night 5/17), but could only see the one digital KBCW channel that has always been there.



...and then I realized that my TV's up/down buttons do not automatically search all of the digital stations, but just the ones it found the last time I did a full digital channel search.










One full digital channel search later, KBCW-HD showed up in Benicia on 107-2.


-- Don


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any comments on what the upgrade would include?



I got The Letter a couple days ago as well. I, too, am curious exactly what work will be done and what the result will be.


I don't have the letter anymore but I remember something about exciting new services like video on demand. But nothing specifically as to which channels would be added (if any), etc.


----------



## ZildjianKX

My cable is down in Cupertino, called Comcast and they said a fiber line got broken (9:23 PM, right in the middle of Lost). Any other areas get taken out from it?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forward to Mr. J
> 
> we're still getting left in the HD dust.......
> 
> 
> "DIRECTVEL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 23, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, continues to set the stage for its unprecedented expansion of HD services. With agreements in place to launch four Discovery HD channels, five HD channels from Starz, CNBC and Chiller in HD, along with recently completed deals with The History Channel and A&E, DIRECTV is on schedule to roll out up to 100 national HD channels by year-end to satisfy the appetite of its HD customers, who have doubled over the last year....."



?? My s3 tivo gets a lot more HD channels via comcast than my directv tivo ever did. Not quite fair to compare the current state of comcast vs the pre-announced state of directv. Also directv is likely to make new HD channels mpeg4 only, thus forcing you to downgrade to a pvr with more usability problems than tivo.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My s3's daily update went thru automatically this afternoon, and it did include new cable guide data, but no dice on the 3 new channels.



In San Rafael, tivo finally picked up the guide data for the 3 new HD channels as of Wed. Faster than the last few channel additions...


----------



## That Don Guy

I'm considering getting an S3 soon (with this $200 rebate coming up). However, two things still bug me:


One, and my apologies if this has been brought up to death already, the thought of what would happen if Comcast switched to SDV - I assume my S3 wouldn't exactly become a $400 doorstop, but what about the channels that do get removed from being "always sent";


Two, the fact that I still need a cable box for OnDemand and PPV.


#2 is the one I'm really interested about. I've heard that if you have an S3 with two CableCards, Comcast throws in a non-DVR cable box for free, or at least for a reduced rate of some sort. Is this true (and if it is, what do you pay for your cable box)?


(#1 doesn't seem to be a problem if the HD stations aren't part of SDV; if I needed to record something on a switched SD channel, I could always set up my cable box to that channel in advance and record the show onto my DVD recorder.)


Speaking of recording on an S3: does the S3 have a method to record something from a non-channel source (i.e. you plug, say, a cable box's composite output into some sort of "external source" input on the S3, and then have the ability to do manual recordings from that input), or is it like the S2 where you have to jump through hoops (e.g. in setup, tell the S2 that you have cable and a satellite, then delete all of the satellite channels except one) to do something like this?


-- Don


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got The Letter a couple days ago as well. I, too, am curious exactly what work will be done and what the result will be.
> 
> 
> I don't have the letter anymore but I remember something about exciting new services like video on demand. But nothing specifically as to which channels would be added (if any), etc.



I havevn't gotten any upgrade letters over in the San Lorenzo/Hayward area. I've been keeping my eye out for Comcast contractors and work trucks, but nothing yet. I just hope we are not slated towards the tail-end of the upgrades. I'd like to watch next season's TNT NBA and NFL Network games in HD.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of recording on an S3: does the S3 have a method to record something from a non-channel source



No. Cable TV and OTA antenna inputs only. I guess you can use a RF modulator, but the quality would be poor.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. Cable TV and OTA antenna inputs only. I guess you can use a RF modulator, but the quality would be poor.



Interesting way to use that OTA input most cable folks aren't using.


Connect the RF output of your old VCR (which might even be in the same rack) to the S3 OTA input.


Connect composite/svideo output of cable box to VCR.


The odd cable box recording then becomes manual record of RF input channel 3/4 (assuming you leave your cable box manually tuned to the appropriate channel)


What a pain in the butt.


It's probably easier for TiVo to enable MRV and to record on an S2.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got The Letter a couple days ago as well. I, too, am curious exactly what work will be done and what the result will be.
> 
> 
> I don't have the letter anymore but I remember something about exciting new services like video on demand. But nothing specifically as to which channels would be added (if any), etc.



What part of Sunnyvale are you in?


----------



## Poochie

FWIW, I am in Sunnyvale, and have not gotten "The Letter". I'm in the area between Wolfe and Fair Oaks, just on the 101 side of El Camino Real. I'm beginning to wonder if they're doing Sunnyvale's upgrade in phases.


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FWIW, I am in Sunnyvale, and have not gotten "The Letter". I'm in the area between Wolfe and Fair Oaks, just on the 101 side of El Camino Real. I'm beginning to wonder if they're doing Sunnyvale's upgrade in phases.



I am by Fair Oaks and Maude Ave - close to the park.


Strange though, I remember talking to a Comcast tech once and he said, generally, everything south of Washington was already not-550mhz.


----------



## mr. wally

anyone watch national treasure last sunday on nbc? i'm an e* sub and we got a 4:3 sd broadcast. most other parts of the countyr got a full hd signal. i'm wondering if its kntv or e* that's screwing things up.


----------



## moic39

hello,


i'm in cupertino with a DCT-700 in my bedroom. i'm thinking about upgrading from a 20" CRT to a 26" westinghouse SK-26H590D lcd. clear QAM built in. how do i receive the unecrypted HD signals thru this cable box? is it difficult to do? do you have to re-scan for the HD channels constantly? would it be easier to get them over the air? would i get a decent signal with an indoor antenna? lastly, will i get a better picture (in general) using the composite RCA (yellow, red white) cables over the single RF connector?


thanks for any input.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moic39* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i'm in cupertino with a DCT-700 in my bedroom. i'm thinking about upgrading from a 20" CRT to a 26" westinghouse SK-26H590D lcd. clear QAM built in. how do i receive the unecrypted HD signals thru this cable box? is it difficult to do? do you have to re-scan for the HD channels constantly? would it be easier to get them over the air? would i get a decent signal with an indoor antenna? lastly, will i get a better picture (in general) using the composite RCA (yellow, red white) cables over the single RF connector?
> 
> 
> thanks for any input.



When I use my LCD with the QAM tuner, I connect the cable directly into my TV's rf input. I don't need the cable box at all to get unencrypted HD signals. I only have to scan once and then set my favorites with all the channels I like. No need for an antenna.


If you do want to use your cable box, if it has component (video: red, green, blue. audio: red, white) use that. If it doesn't have component, use composite or better yet, s-video.


----------



## walk

You don't use the cable box, plug the cable directly into the TV's tuner.

Though, I would avoid Westinghouse LCDs like the plauge, way too many issues.

I'm pretty sure the DCT-700 only has composite video out.

edit; yes


----------



## millerwill

I'm watching the Giants on FSNHD, Ch 720, and the pic is incredibly jumpy, like it's skipping many frames. From the pitcher's hand the ball moves to the plate in a series of jerks. Do others see this problem?


----------



## dailowai

Anyone here from the Evergreen/Silvercreek area? I plan on moving to that area soon and was wondering what Comcast looks like out there. Just wondering if you get all of the HD channels







. Thanks.


----------



## rsra13

Since that's part of San Jose, it should be an upgraded area. I think all of San Jose is 860 or something like that.


----------



## dailowai

Thanks! Glad to hear it, since right now I live in an area that isn't upgraded yet.


----------



## wco81

I swung by the local Comcast office and they said the rental fee on the basic HDTV box will go from $5 to $7 a month. Anyone else hear this?


Good timing, as Direct TV is about to put up more HD channels (assuming they charge you only $10 for all the new HD channels).


----------



## wco81

Is anyone still able to find the 702-709 channels just through the built-in HDTV tuners in their HDTVs?


Or does it have to be HDTVs with QAM tuners built-in? Do they make those without include CableCard slots?


Can you get unencrypted ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery HD and InHD via built-in tuners or do you need Comcast's box?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone still able to find the 702-709 channels just through the built-in HDTV tuners in their HDTVs?
> 
> 
> Or does it have to be HDTVs with QAM tuners built-in? Do they make those without include CableCard slots?
> 
> 
> Can you get unencrypted ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery HD and InHD via built-in tuners or do you need Comcast's box?



Without a QAM tuner you won't be getting any digital channels on our Comcast SD or HD.


With a QAM tuner you will get all the digital channels that are not encrypted. If they have PSIP being passed through correctly the channel mappings will look like OTA channel positions. If not, they will have the actual RF channel # which will not be what you are used to.


Many TVs only include QAM tuners now and have no CableCARD support. Some TVs only have ATSC/8VSB tuners so they won't get digital SD/HD cable.


With CableCARD you will get the encrypted channels that are part of your package plus the channel #s will be what your are familiar with like 702-709


While in the past some areas had INHD/DISCHD/ESPNHD unencrypted it is generally considered a temporary situation and few areas have them unencrypted anymore, though some still might.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I swung by the local Comcast office and they said the rental fee on the basic HDTV box will go from $5 to $7 a month. Anyone else hear this?
> 
> 
> Good timing, as Direct TV is about to put up more HD channels (assuming they charge you only $10 for all the new HD channels).



The TiVo S3 can be had for about $400 plus subscription for the next two weeks, I think it's June 16th when the offer expires.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The $5 HDTV is an equipment charge if you get the HD STB. If you don't have that, they shouldn't be charging you.
> 
> 
> When I returned my HD STB, the computer wouldn't let them get rid of the charge for some reason, then the CSR tried to convince me this is the charge for HD service. I asked him to point out where on my rate sheet is there any mention of HD service charge and he started saying he's been around for 3 years and there has always been a $5 HD service charge and he didn't care what the rate sheet said. I knew I was on a heading downhill fast with that guy so I just politely left and called into customer service, got a a manager, and had it fixed in an hour.
> 
> 
> Depending on who you get to speak to, it can be an easy fix or a nightmare runaround.



Called again today, the CSR said that the $5/month for "HDTV Equipment" on the Jan 2007 rate sheet was old. In Feb there's a new charge for $5 just HDTV, and it's not limited to just the equipment. So they will still charge it even though I'm only using cable cards in my Tivo S3, and no other box. She said she's sending me the new rate sheet, we'll see.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Called again today, the CSR said that the $5/month for "HDTV Equipment" on the Jan 2007 rate sheet was old. In Feb there's a new charge for $5 just HDTV, and it's not limited to just the equipment. So they will still charge it even though I'm only using cable cards in my Tivo S3, and no other box. She said she's sending me the new rate sheet, we'll see.



As I said it can be an easy fix or nightmare runaround. I think you are on path for the latter.


I think the CSR is just making it up. Comcast needs to publish the new rate card with your bill a few months *before* it goes into effect (at least that is my understanding) However it seems going down the path of the rate card is not helping you.


Do you have digital cable? If not, just tell them you don't want HDTV service or that you don't have an HDTV so why should you pay for something you can't get. It's not like they are going to shut down your HD locals.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Feb there's a new charge for $5 just HDTV, and it's not limited to just the equipment.



Well I looked at my rate card effective Feb 1st, 2007 and there is no such thing as an HDTV service fee.


The only place I see HDTV $5 fee listed is under the "Equipment" section.


It is listed as HDTV Equipment Fee $5.00


Further if I look at the back of the rate card where it details the services, it says this about HD:

*High-Definition Programming:* Only available to customers with an HDTV set (not provided by Comcast.) Digital receiver with HDTV compatibilities is required. Subscription to premium services is required to receive HDTV version of the premium, where available. *HDTV Digital Classic:* You must subscribe to the Digital Classic Tier to receive these channels. *All Digital Services* Viewing of these channels requires a high-definition television set and may also require a Comcast High-Definition digital receiver or CableCard.


Clearly they are saying if you subscribe to that particular tier of service, you get the HD versions also.


I don't see any reference to a HDTV service fee. I think it would be a big change for them to implement such a change in billing philosophy. All those folks with a DCT-6412 paying only $11.95/mo for HD-DVR service would then need to be charged the additional HDTV service charge of $5 making it $16.95/mo for a single Motorola dual-tuner HD-DVR.


----------



## wco81

I wanted to inquire for my folks, who are only taking limited basic now. I figured for $5 extra, they could get HDTV channels, including unencrypted ESPN and Discovery HD.


But they said it would cost $2 just to pick up the box at the office and $7 a month for the basic Motorola box. Of course, to have them come out and install, it would cost way more.


I'm getting limited basic with the $5 a month box. If they raise it to $7, I might as well just move everything over to Direct TV, which is where I have the DVR.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted to inquire for my folks, who are only taking limited basic now. I figured for $5 extra, they could get HDTV channels, including unencrypted ESPN and Discovery HD.
> 
> 
> But they said it would cost $2 just to pick up the box at the office and $7 a month for the basic Motorola box. Of course, to have them come out and install, it would cost way more.
> 
> 
> I'm getting limited basic with the $5 a month box. If they raise it to $7, I might as well just move everything over to Direct TV, which is where I have the DVR.



$5/mo extra is for the HDTV set top box equipment upgrade.


It only gets you whatever channels you are supposed to get with your package. If your folks are on limited basic, then all they will get is the HD locals (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, WB, KQED, etc.) There are some folks here who get ESPNHD and DISCHD on limited basic, but that is because they are on a grandfather package. Unless your folks somehow got put on a grandfather package, they would need to subscribe to at least digital classic to get ESPNHD, DISCHD, etc.


I haven't heard of this $2 fee to pick up a box. It currently costs $5/mo extra to get an HD box, but maybe it is as you say going to be raised to $7/mo.


If your folks have a newer TV with a QAM tuner, they can just plug it into the wall and it will pickup the HD locals with no additional charges. Unless they really care about ESPNHD and DISCHD, that is a reasonable route for them to take.


----------



## c3

$2 is for making account changes -- changing service, adding equipment, etc.


----------



## sfhub

I have experienced the $1.99 fee for adding/subtracting services but have never had it apply to picking up equipment, though I'm not surprised if some locations tack on this charge.


Another common sequence of charges is when you call the 800 # about CableCARDs and they tell you that you can pick them up at your local office, then you take of work and go to pickup some cards, only to be told they don't hand those things out. Next they schedule a truck roll for $15.99, but they then waive the charge because they feel bad they made you go to the local office for no reason.


----------



## wco81

How sleazy.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I looked at my rate card effective Feb 1st, 2007 and there is no such thing as an HDTV service fee.
> 
> 
> The only place I see HDTV $5 fee listed is under the "Equipment" section.
> 
> 
> It is listed as HDTV Equipment Fee $5.00



My bill says "Additional HDTV Service $5.00" for my second HD box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any reference to a HDTV service fee. I think it would be a big change for them to implement such a change in billing philosophy. All those folks with a DCT-6412 paying only $11.95/mo for HD-DVR service would then need to be charged the additional HDTV service charge of $5 making it $16.95/mo for a single Motorola dual-tuner HD-DVR.



Er, isn't the $5 included in the $11.95 (assuming this is their only digital box) - $5 for HD and $6.95 because it's a DVR? That's what I was told when I picked up my second box in mid-February. (A second box costs $6.99/month for the "additional digital outlet", plus $5 if it is HD, plus $6.95 if it is a DVR.)


-- Don


----------



## sfhub

> My bill says "Additional HDTV Service $5.00" for my second HD box.


It says that on your rate card or on your bill?


> Er, isn't the $5 included in the $11.95 (assuming this is their only digital box) -

> $5 for HD and $6.95 because it's a DVR? That's what I was told when I picked

> up my second box in mid-February. (A second box costs $6.99/month for

> the "additional digital outlet", plus $5 if it is HD, plus $6.95 if it is a DVR.)


On your rate card, do you see a $6.95 charge for DVR or SD-DVR? If it is as they described to you, then there should be a $6.95 DVR fee for the SD DVR (like the Pace DVR) and $11.95 fee for HD-DVR ($6.95 DVR + $5 HDTV upgrade) This would be in addition to the $6.99 additional outlet fee (if this is not your first outlet)


If there is such a thing as a charge for HDTV "service" as described to yunlin, then (as implied by the CSR he spoke with) that is a charge that will be charged regardless of whether you have any HD equipment from Comcast or not, ie it is a charge for HDTV service, to get access to the HD channels.


Even in the scenario you described for your case, if there was an HDTV service charge, you should be paying that $5 regardless of your equipment. Then in your case, you should be charged $5 HDTV equipment charge for each HD equipment you get from Comcast.


This is the "theory" of what CSRs were describing to yunlin applied to what you described as your billing scenario.


For your account to have access to HD channels

$5 HDTV service charge - everyone who wants access to HD channels gets charged this whether you have Comcast HD equipment or not


For your primary HD-DVR

$0.00 primary outlet included in service

$11.95 HD-DVR fee ($6.95 DVR fee + $5 HDTV equipment fee)


$6.99 additional outlet fee

$5 HDTV equipment fee



Basically a service fee is usually something applied once to the account for service. ie it doesn't make sense to pay Digital Classic service fee for each outlet in your home just as it wouldn't make sense to pay this "theoretical" HDTV service fee for each outlet.


An equipment or outlet fee is something applied per equipment/outlet.


A service fee is charged to someone even if they don't have any Comcast equipment.



In the case of your bill, they have labeled the HDTV equipment fee as "Additional HDTV service", but they are treating it as an HDTV equipment fee, otherwise, you should be paying an additional $5 HDTV fee (equipment or service depending on how you categorize it) as listed above.


If your HDTV service fee is truly an HDTV service fee and not an equipment fee, then they have basically only charged you $6.99 additional outlet fee for your HD STB.



My point is Comcast needs to be fair about this. They cannot just "effectively" charge the HDTV service fee only to S3 users (CableCARD-only users) and not charge their own customers. You need to look past how the charge is labeled on your bill and focus on how the charge is being treated/applied, service or equipment.



If you returned all your equipment to Comcast, the HD-DVR and the HD-STB, deciding to just use the builtin QAM tuner in your TV, are you expecting all the HD charges to go away or do you expect the $5 HDTV service charge to stay?


If you feel there really is such a thing as an HDTV service charge, you should expect the $5 HDTV service charge to stay because your TV with builtin QAM tuner is getting access to the HDTV channels thus needs to pay the HDTV service charge.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> > My bill says "Additional HDTV Service $5.00" for my second HD box.
> 
> 
> It says that on your rate card or on your bill?



On my bill - or at least the online version of the paper statement, which I assume is the same as the paper version of the bill.


Here's what it says, concerning the digital installations:

Digital Plus Package - $14.95 (Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Encore, Encore Plex, Music Choice, Digital Converter and Remote, if applicable)

DVR Service with HDTV - $11.95

HDTV Additional Service - $5.00

Digital Additional Outlet - $6.99 (Includes: Digital Converter and Remote, if applicable.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> > Er, isn't the $5 included in the $11.95 (assuming this is their only digital box) -
> 
> > $5 for HD and $6.95 because it's a DVR? That's what I was told when I picked
> 
> > up my second box in mid-February. (A second box costs $6.99/month for
> 
> > the "additional digital outlet", plus $5 if it is HD, plus $6.95 if it is a DVR.)
> 
> 
> On your rate card, do you see a $6.95 charge for DVR or SD-DVR? If it is as they described to you, then there should be a $6.95 DVR fee for the SD DVR (like the Pace DVR) and $11.95 fee for HD-DVR ($6.95 DVR + $5 HDTV upgrade) This would be in addition to the $6.99 additional outlet fee (if this is not your first outlet)



Here is my setup:

My first digital box is HD and a DVR; I pay $11.95.

My second digital box is HD but no DVR; I pay $6.99 for the additional digital outlet plus $5 for HD.


-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy

I just talked to a Comcast rep, and he says that if I get two CableCARDs and a (SD, non-DVR) cable box (so I can access OnDemand and PPVs), I still have to pay the $6.99 additional outlet fee. I thought I read here that they waive that fee in this case.


Do any of you have any experience with this, and if so, what did Comcast do?


-- Don


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have experienced the $1.99 fee for adding/subtracting services but have never had it apply to picking up equipment, though I'm not surprised if some locations tack on this charge.
> 
> 
> Another common sequence of charges is when you call the 800 # about CableCARDs and they tell you that you can pick them up at your local office, then you take of work and go to pickup some cards, only to be told they don't hand those things out. Next they schedule a truck roll for $15.99, but they then waive the charge because they feel bad they made you go to the local office for no reason.



I also heard/read somewhere that you can pick up a cablecard yourself at a local office and plug it into your TV on your own. Has anyone successfully done this? I'd feel really cheated if I paid $16 just to have someone drive up plug in a stupid card into my TV.


In case you're wondering why I want a Cablecard, it's so I don't have to rescan and re-find all the HD channels with my QAM tuner everytime comcast changes PSIP info or adds PSIP info for a new channel. As HD gets more popular, I'm anticipating more additions/changes in the near future!


----------



## Philip Klein




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . .
> 
> 
> Clearly they are saying if you subscribe to that particular tier of service, you get the HD versions also.
> 
> . . .



I spoke to a Comcast CSR yesterday and she said that even though A&E, TNT (and Nat Geo?) are on the Expanded Basic tier, you need to get Digital Classic to receive the high def versions of the channels.


- Phil


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just talked to a Comcast rep, and he says that if I get two CableCARDs and a (SD, non-DVR) cable box (so I can access OnDemand and PPVs), I still have to pay the $6.99 additional outlet fee. I thought I read here that they waive that fee in this case.
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any experience with this, and if so, what did Comcast do?



It depends who you talk to at Comcast. Some have success in getting an STB to access OnDemand at no charge. Some do not. I would consider it doable, but probably 8 out of 10 on the "difficulty of navigating Comcast bureaucracy" scale (10 being most difficult)


You could sign up for the DCT-700 offer free for 1-year, $6.99 after that, but that is not the same thing as an open-ended STB at no charge.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip Klein* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I spoke to a Comcast CSR yesterday and she said that even though A&E, TNT (and Nat Geo?) are on the Expanded Basic tier, you need to get Digital Classic to receive the high def versions of the channels.



A&E, TNT, Nat Geo HD are listed under "Digital Classic High Definition" so you need Digital Classic Tier to get the HD versions of that tier.


That is consistent with what you quoted.


Note, I specifically did *not* say if you get the SD version of a channel you get the HD version of a channel.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my bill - or at least the online version of the paper statement, which I assume is the same as the paper version of the bill.
> 
> 
> Here's what it says, concerning the digital installations:
> 
> Digital Plus Package - $14.95 (Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Encore, Encore Plex, Music Choice, Digital Converter and Remote, if applicable)
> 
> DVR Service with HDTV - $11.95
> 
> HDTV Additional Service - $5.00
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet - $6.99 (Includes: Digital Converter and Remote, if applicable.)



I understand that is how your bill has it listed.


I was asking how your rate card/price list has those items listed.


The question is not how your HDTV $5 fee is labeled on your bill. The question is how the HDTV $5 is being used/treated (ie whether it is a charge for HDTV service or for equipment). In your case it is being used as an equipment charge, despite how it is labeled on your bill.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I understand that is how your bill has it listed.
> 
> 
> I was asking how your rate card/price list has those items listed.



My price list (dated 1/8/2007 and marked effective as of 1/1/2007) says "HDTV Equipment Fee $5.00".


-- Don


----------



## wco81

Is anyone still getting HDTV channels with just built-in QAM tuners?


My folks are getting an HDTV with a built-in QAM tuner so it would be nice if they just got the HDTV channels without renting the box at all.


I don't know if they're on the same head-end as me but their channel lineup is the same as mine and I'm getting ESPN, ESPN HD, Discovery HD and InHD with just limited basic and the Motorola (non DVR) box.


So it would be nice if they could get those too, without getting the Motorola box.


----------



## halcy81

Can anyone in Sunnyvale (I'm inbetween 101 and 237) confirm that they can get Discovery HD on a QAM tuner? I have it in my SD package, but would rather not shell out $1500+ to get a cablecard PC just for that channel.


Thanks-


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is anyone still getting HDTV channels with just built-in QAM tuners?



Yes! All the broadcast locals that Comcast carries. (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, KQED, KRON, and now KBCW)


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! All the broadcast locals that Comcast carries. (ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, KQED, KRON, and now KBCW)




OK, but I'm hoping ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery and InHD are also scanned.


How do the channel numbers for the HD channels map to a built-in QAM tuner?


----------



## raghu1111

wco81: Just a suggestion : if even you can' t clearly figure out whats in clear QAM, imagine how your folks can deal with not so infrequent changes to frequencies of these channels. IMHO, it is not a viable option for long term HDTV.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, but I'm hoping ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery and InHD are also scanned.
> 
> 
> How do the channel numbers for the HD channels map to a built-in QAM tuner?



Chances are those channels are encrypted. So your folks will either need to get an STB or a CableCARD if their TV supports it.


----------



## wco81

I'm getting those channels with limited basic and the low-end, non-DVR set top box.


They live in a different city but Comcast groups the channel lineups together in both cities.


So I'm hoping they can get a taste of HD and would consider upgrading to more channels on either cable or satellite. But who knows, they still like renting a lot of VHS tapes.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting those channels with limited basic and the low-end, non-DVR set top box.
> 
> 
> They live in a different city but Comcast groups the channel lineups together in both cities.
> 
> 
> So I'm hoping they can get a taste of HD and would consider upgrading to more channels on either cable or satellite. But who knows, they still like renting a lot of VHS tapes.



You are most likely grandfathered into an old plan. The grouping of channels has nothing to do with what you/they will/won't receive.


If ESPNHD, DISCHD, etc. are encrypted in their area, they will need to get CableCARD(s) to view them.


Using your own lowly cable box to extrapolate what they will see is not useful because even the most lowly of Comcast boxes can decrypt channels while QAM tuners on TVs cannot decrypt anything without CableCARDs.


----------



## jfrosen

I just found this stuff through engadget:


Comcast Motorola TiVo


According to Tom Rogers:


Comcast’s plan, and I’m now quoting Comcast directly, the Comcast TiVo trials will continue into early summer with a commercial launch plan for August. The commercial launch will be in parts of our New England division, including Metro Boston, Southeast Massachusetts and New Hampshire.


After more than two years, we have a launch date and location for the Comcast Motorola TiVo! Too bad it’s not in my neighborhood… Though maybe that S3 Lite will be economical enough that I won’t bother with Comcast’s offering. It’s yet to be seen what effect these continued development delays will have… This summer, new HD DVR deployments will be separable security (CableCARD) boxes rather than the current Moto 6412 units. Have TiVo & Comcast begun work yet on another software customization? Will new Comcast customers be out of luck for a year?


--


So.. how can we start pestering comcast/tivo to add SF & Bay area to the early adopter folks (Boston??? come on..)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfrosen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just found this stuff through engadget:
> 
> 
> Comcast Motorola TiVo
> 
> 
> According to Tom Rogers:
> 
> 
> Comcast's plan, and I'm now quoting Comcast directly, the Comcast TiVo trials will continue into early summer with a commercial launch plan for August. The commercial launch will be in parts of our New England division, including Metro Boston, Southeast Massachusetts and New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> After more than two years, we have a launch date and location for the Comcast Motorola TiVo! Too bad it's not in my neighborhood Though maybe that S3 Lite will be economical enough that I won't bother with Comcast's offering. It's yet to be seen what effect these continued development delays will have This summer, new HD DVR deployments will be separable security (CableCARD) boxes rather than the current Moto 6412 units. Have TiVo & Comcast begun work yet on another software customization? Will new Comcast customers be out of luck for a year?
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> So.. how can we start pestering comcast/tivo to add SF & Bay area to the early adopter folks (Boston??? come on..)



Not much chance of that happening in the bay area, Comcast has been roasted over the coals too often when trying something new in this area before it's nearly bug-free.


----------



## walk

I'm not sure if the Tivo software will be worth paying for.

Sure it's better, but unless it fixes the more serious problems with the Moto boxes (remote lag, freezes) and/or enables external storage (not likely right?) pretty sure I can live with the clunky Comcast software. I mean, it gets the job done.


----------



## wco81

Exactly.


Tivo could be the greatest thing since slice bread among DVRs but you still have to deal with Comcast's overpriced, inferior offerings.


If D* goes live with all the new HDTV channels this summer/fall and it's $10 a month more (I already have D*), then out goes my Limited Basic and Moto box rental.


----------



## ElementK

So I just moved off of the peninsula to place above Los Gatos. Chemeketa Park, specifically (just off Hwy 17 above Lexington resevoir, but below Summit Road, still in Santa Clara County). A neighbor said that "cable" was available, and furthermore the house is wired for it and it all feeds out to a coax that runs from house to street. I've called Comcast three times now, the first two they said, "we'll send a tech out to take a look and call you back". No calls back. The last time they said, "I'm looking at a map and there's no service in that area".


Does anyone know this to be accurate?


Any ideas why there would be a coax running to the pole in the street?


Thanks...


----------



## hugoguzman

i just went to my local Comcast office to pay my bill and noticed that they had some new cable boxes. I asked about them and they said i could swap it out for my old boxes but it didn't have HDMI, so i said screw it. The new boxes look sleek and cool.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElementK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I just moved off of the peninsula to place above Los Gatos. Chemeketa Park, specifically (just off Hwy 17 above Lexington resevoir, but below Summit Road, still in Santa Clara County). A neighbor said that "cable" was available, and furthermore the house is wired for it and it all feeds out to a coax that runs from house to street. I've called Comcast three times now, the first two they said, "we'll send a tech out to take a look and call you back". No calls back. The last time they said, "I'm looking at a map and there's no service in that area".
> 
> 
> Does anyone know this to be accurate?
> 
> 
> Any ideas why there would be a coax running to the pole in the street?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Check with some neighbors, see if any of them have cable TV. Might be an old AT&T line, or @Home or whatever it was down there.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElementK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I just moved off of the peninsula to place above Los Gatos. Chemeketa Park, specifically (just off Hwy 17 above Lexington resevoir, but below Summit Road, still in Santa Clara County). A neighbor said that "cable" was available, and furthermore the house is wired for it and it all feeds out to a coax that runs from house to street. I've called Comcast three times now, the first two they said, "we'll send a tech out to take a look and call you back". No calls back. The last time they said, "I'm looking at a map and there's no service in that area".
> 
> 
> Does anyone know this to be accurate?
> 
> 
> Any ideas why there would be a coax running to the pole in the street?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Isn't that Barovelli's neck of the woods? Maybe he can give some insight...


----------



## ElementK

Thanks for the tips everyone.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElementK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any ideas why there would be a coax running to the pole in the street?



So the irony is that I get home from work today and there's a flyer in the mailbox from Matrix Cablevision:

"Our time is running out! ... Connect before 'the big guys' take over and save even more!"


So that tells me why there's a coax running to my place. Looking at their channel listings for Los Gatos (matrixcable com) there's no mention of HD. In the Menlo Park listings they only show a couple of channels as "pending".


I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see if that info is current.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Tivo could be the greatest thing since slice bread among DVRs but you still have to deal with Comcast's overpriced, inferior offerings.
> 
> 
> If D* goes live with all the new HDTV channels this summer/fall and it's $10 a month more (I already have D*), then out goes my Limited Basic and Moto box rental.



So your point is that Directv's pre-announced marketing is better than comcast's current offering? As a former Directv customer, I doubt their timeline or promises will match expectations.

I know it's popular to bash comcast here, but come on really, this line of reasoning is hard to justify. Might as well use comcast until such a time as directv delivers on those promises. Especially since with comcast, you aren't locked in with a 1-2 year commitment like with directv.


----------



## wco81

I'm already locked into a 2-year commitment with their DVR (well about 17 months now).


I looked into getting the inferior DVR from Comcast and to get the same level of programming, my monthly bill would be at least $30 higher than what I pay Direct TV -- with Showtime and HBO.


Only HD channels I get from D* now are locals (also LA feeds of the 3 major networks),FSNBA-HD, HBO and Showtime. I get ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery and InHD through Comcast along with locals.


I'd be interested in TNT HD, MTV, Universal HD and the rest. When D* expands it, it would cost me $10 more. If I wanted those channels from Comcast, I'd have to step up from Limited Basic to Digital Classic or something like that, which would add at least $25 to my bill.


It's not bashing Comcast, their pricing speaks for itself.


----------



## napa_newbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm already locked into a 2-year commitment with their DVR (well about 17 months now).
> 
> 
> I looked into getting the inferior DVR from Comcast and to get the same level of programming, my monthly bill would be at least $30 higher than what I pay Direct TV -- with Showtime and HBO.
> 
> 
> Only HD channels I get from D* now are locals (also LA feeds of the 3 major networks),FSNBA-HD, HBO and Showtime. I get ESPN, ESPN2, Discovery and InHD through Comcast along with locals.
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in TNT HD, MTV, Universal HD and the rest. When D* expands it, it would cost me $10 more. If I wanted those channels from Comcast, I'd have to step up from Limited Basic to Digital Classic or something like that, which would add at least $25 to my bill.
> 
> 
> It's not bashing Comcast, their pricing speaks for itself.



That's why their triple offer of $99 for Internet, Phone and basic digital cable is an outstanding value. Even when you add HBO and SHO, it still only nets out to about $145 for all 3 services. Best of all their Phone service is flawless and does not impact your Internet bandwidth. I still get 6Mbps even when on the phone. And you can always cancel and not pay a fee.


----------



## wco81

Isn't that an introductory price though, like for 6 months or something?


Oh and my Direct TV, Comcast cable modem and AT&T local do not come out to $145 and that includes HBO and Showtime and a better DVR than Comcast offers. Of course, Tivo could change the equation on the DVR but as nice as the features are, Tivo interface is too slow compared to the HR20. Maybe that's changed with S3 but that is a bigger annoyance than any aspect of the interface.


----------



## Mikef5

OK, I'm finally back, after a little medical problem that I needed to take care of and I'm ready to help answer questions again. I see I have a lot of catching up to do but I'll try and get answers for you when I can. It's nice to see the forum is still here and it's nice to be back







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

Welcome back Mike.


----------



## tyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I'm finally back, after a little medical problem that I needed to take care of and I'm ready to help answer questions again. I see I have a lot of catching up to do but I'll try and get answers for you when I can. It's nice to see the forum is still here and it's nice to be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any news on Milpitas upgrades? I live in south Milpitas (near the Great Mall) and have not received any notifications in the mail regarding my cable.


Also, what HD channels do we get here in Milpitas? I've always subscribed to Expanded Basic (analog), and just recently bought a new plasma with a QAM tuner. After doing a channel scan I managed to pick up Fox, ABC, CBS, NBC, and KQED in HD. These look absolutely fantastic!


I assume I would need to subscribe to Digital Cable in order to receive any other HD stations?


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I assume I would need to subscribe to Digital Cable in order to receive any other HD stations?



Nope. Not with just a QAM tuner. You just get the channels that are not encrypted. You might look around for CW that also is in HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any news on Milpitas upgrades? I live in south Milpitas (near the Great Mall) and have not received any notifications in the mail regarding my cable.
> 
> 
> Also, what HD channels do we get here in Milpitas? I've always subscribed to Expanded Basic (analog), and just recently bought a new plasma with a QAM tuner. After doing a channel scan I managed to pick up Fox, ABC, CBS, NBC, and KQED in HD. These look absolutely fantastic!
> 
> 
> I assume I would need to subscribe to Digital Cable in order to receive any other HD stations?



Tyre,

I live near the Curtner school and I got my letter about 3 weeks ago. My sister lives near the Spangler school and hasn't gotten the letter either so it might be they are doing it by areas and eventually will get all of Milpitas, it will just take time. I know one of the reasons they do it by loop areas is for trouble shooting, you can tell where the problems are right away without having to isolate loops if you do them all at once.

To get the other HD channels you have to subscribe to at least one of the digital tiers. Right now we don't get a lot of HD, basically we get Mojo, FSNBA-HD, VSGLF, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD and HBO-HD and the others that you mentioned. That will change when the upgrades are completed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mike.



Thanks Bobby, it's nice to be back again







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Bobby, it's nice to be back again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, yeah, you're back, no more slacking off now...

















I PM'ed BTW.


----------



## Mikef5

On a side note. AT&T has entered the Milpitas area with their U-verse product. I actually saw a demo of it at my sister's house. What's strange is it's available at her address but not at mine and I only live about a mile from her, the AT&T rep couldn't give me a good reason why that was the case either. From what I saw, I was sorely disappointed. It really is limited and though it has some nice features IMHO it is not ready for prime time and at this time is not a real threat to Comcast but could be in the future if they get past the limitations the system has right now. The SD material was ok but not great and the limitation of one HD feed at a time is a major problem for me. For me it is average at best but no where near as good as Comcast or Dish and Directv. Look for it coming to your area














.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, you're back, no more slacking off now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'ed BTW.



OK, so Santa Rosa goes to the back of the line again

















But seriously, I'll let you know what I find out when I get to talk to Mr. J. again. I've been out of circulation for a while so it'll take some time to get back into the flow of things again.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, so Santa Rosa goes to the back of the line again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I'll let you know what I find out when I get to talk to Mr. J. again. I've been out of circulation for a while so it'll take some time to get back into the flow of things again.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Nothing new, we've always been at the back of the line, back of the bus, use the outhouse out back, etc.....


----------



## tyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> I live near the Curtner school and I got my letter about 3 weeks ago. My sister lives near the Spangler school and hasn't gotten the letter either so it might be they are doing it by areas and eventually will get all of Milpitas, it will just take time. I know one of the reasons they do it by loop areas is for trouble shooting, you can tell where the problems are right away without having to isolate loops if you do them all at once.
> 
> To get the other HD channels you have to subscribe to at least one of the digital tiers. Right now we don't get a lot of HD, basically we get Mojo, FSNBA-HD, VSGLF, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD and HBO-HD and the others that you mentioned. That will change when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




Thanks Mike, that's what I figured. My parents, who live in Fremont, got a new TV. I helped them set it up and I noticed more HD channels...KRON-HD off the top of my head which I don't seem to get. They also have plain old analog Expanded Basic.


I may look into satellite in the meantime until Comcast gets our system upgraded. I'm a little gun shy because I tried DirecTV a few years ago and had a terrible experience. Most channels were so compressed that I was constantly distracted. I managed to get out of my contract and went straight back to cable.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> 
> To get the other HD channels you have to subscribe to at least one of the digital tiers. Right now we don't get a lot of HD, basically we get Mojo, FSNBA-HD, VSGLF, Discovery HD, ESPN-HD and HBO-HD and the others that you mentioned. That will change when the upgrades are completed.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The new channels excluding Discovery HD have only very occassional HD content. It is ridiculous for A&E to create an HD channel in which repeats of shows that were created in HD (Law and Order, Sopranos) are presented in SD!!! So far, most of the new additions have been on the HD-Lite side including the very ridiculous Golf channel. At least I get all the premium channels in HD (which has been the saving grace). Comcast is just pathetic in terms of adding content and it may lose to satellite unless it does something better by the end of the year.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On a side note. AT&T has entered the Milpitas area with their U-verse product. I actually saw a demo of it at my sister's house. What's strange is it's available at her address but not at mine and I only live about a mile from her, the AT&T rep couldn't give me a good reason why that was the case either. From what I saw, I was sorely disappointed. It really is limited and though it has some nice features IMHO it is not ready for prime time and at this time is not a real threat to Comcast but could be in the future if they get past the limitations the system has right now. The SD material was ok but not great and the limitation of one HD feed at a time is a major problem for me. For me it is average at best but no where near as good as Comcast or Dish and Directv. Look for it coming to your area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You are right about U-verse. The system has several limitation, the worse of it being that the fiber optics reach only to the substation and not to the houses. AT&T promises dual HD feeds by the end of the year but I will not take this to the bank.


IPTV in theory has unlimited number of channels because, just like the Internet, each channel is really a URL. However, the capacity of the servers at AT&T to buffer all these stations and serve all the users is where the bottleneck is. The system would need to be build up seriously. When it does, IPTV can "exterminate" cable because capacity is much easier to add (especially in the FIOS system). Eventually even cable would need to switch to some variant of the IPTV system.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IPTV in theory has unlimited number of channels because, just like the Internet, each channel is really a URL. However, the capacity of the servers at AT&T to buffer all these stations and serve all the users is where the bottleneck is. The system would need to be build up seriously. When it does, IPTV can "exterminate" cable because capacity is much easier to add (especially in the FIOS system). Eventually even cable would need to switch to some variant of the IPTV system.



Not necessarily. It is possible to run a QAM-based cable system in a switched environment. Yes, it would require upgrades to the headend...but not at nearly the cost it takes to build out an entirely new infrastructure and/or bring fiber to the home. Loosely, IPTV is just another method of sending out digital television signals. I wouldn't expect it to "terminate" cable any time soon.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. It is possible to run a QAM-based cable system in a switched environment. Yes, it would require upgrades to the headend...but not at nearly the cost it takes to build out an entirely new infrastructure and/or bring fiber to the home. Loosely, IPTV is just another method of sending out digital television signals. I wouldn't expect it to "terminate" cable any time soon.



Absolutely correct and Switched Video is being tested in three areas back east but I don't see it being implemented here anytime soon but it is coming and a lot sooner that I first thought it would. It's not really necessary at this time since cable will eventually get rid of the analog channels which will free up a lot of bandwidth and since the amount of programing that is HD and available right now is relatively small the use of Switched Video is not needed right now but it's always there just in case things change.


Aretzios,


As far as Comcast not adding a lot of HD, the recent additions were only starters and more is on the way and I don't mean next year. Cable isn't going to sit on the side lines and let the Sat's take customers away and not doing anything about it. Just like the Sat's aren't going to let cable get to far ahead of them without responding in kind, it's called competition and sometimes it works to the customers advantage.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IPTV in theory has unlimited number of channels because, just like the Internet, each channel is really a URL. However, the capacity of the servers at AT&T to buffer all these stations and serve all the users is where the bottleneck is.



I think your definition of "unlimited" is different than the standard definition.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, that's what I figured. My parents, who live in Fremont, got a new TV. I helped them set it up and I noticed more HD channels...KRON-HD off the top of my head which I don't seem to get. They also have plain old analog Expanded Basic.
> 
> 
> I may look into satellite in the meantime until Comcast gets our system upgraded. I'm a little gun shy because I tried DirecTV a few years ago and had a terrible experience. Most channels were so compressed that I was constantly distracted. I managed to get out of my contract and went straight back to cable.



Kron was taken off our area so we could get other HD channels instead and trust me you aren't missing anything with Kron not being available, a total waste of bandwidth.


As far as going with Directv or staying with cable. My suggestion would be wait awhile ( Milpitas is being upgraded right now ) or if you can't wait I'd go with Dish which in my opinion is the best of the Sat Co's. If Comcast wasn't going to upgrade our area I would've gone with Dish but that's just me you're mileage may vary










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

I've noticed that, for the last several days, the Special Events Channel (725) has color bars and a 1000hz tone on it. It's been frozen for many months and now there is a signal. I wonder what might be coming up.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. It is possible to run a QAM-based cable system in a switched environment. Yes, it would require upgrades to the headend...but not at nearly the cost it takes to build out an entirely new infrastructure and/or bring fiber to the home. Loosely, IPTV is just another method of sending out digital television signals. I wouldn't expect it to "terminate" cable any time soon.



Soon is a strong word. However, the Verizon FiOS project with fiber-optics to the end user is the way forward and cable will have to fully re-wire to get to the eventual capabilities of this system. Unfortunately, we live in an AT&T area and its solution (fiber only to the sub-station) is not likely to be a strong cable competitor. But the IPTV technology does have the capability of not running into cable - capacity problem. Now, how quickly both AT&T and Verizon will beef-up the "back office" and extend their infrastructure is a point of debate. I am sure that cable will attempt to find a technological solution. Its limitations are (a) the number of channels that it can carry at any time down its pipe and (b) the use of this pipe for other services. On the other hand, IPTV does not have these limitations. It will always be sending down the line a single channel feed. The huge fiber capacity can then be used to offer a lot of exciting services. This is only the beginning.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Soon is a strong word. However, the Verizon FiOS project with fiber-optics to the end user is the way forward and cable will have to fully re-wire to get to the eventual capabilities of this system.



Well that's great. Wake me when Verizon starts pre-planning to start to think about getting investors to aquire the funds to begin the pre-planning phase of staging the groundwork for building the beginning foundation of this great new fiber-to-the-home network of theirs.










As far as I can tell, if Comast/etc cable wanted to wire homes with fiber, it would be a lot shorter to go, since they already have it to the node.


Of course if they can really get 150Mbps over copper there may be no need eh?


----------



## Dospac

When are we gonna get PPV events in HD with Comcast..


I want UFC in HD grrrrrr!


Isn't that what 725 is for?! :0


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well that's great. Wake me when Verizon starts pre-planning to start to think about getting investors to aquire the funds to begin the pre-planning phase of staging the groundwork for building the beginning foundation of this great new fiber-to-the-home network of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, if Comast/etc cable wanted to wire homes with fiber, it would be a lot shorter to go, since they already have it to the node.
> 
> 
> Of course if they can really get 150Mbps over copper there may be no need eh?



Verizon has already completed the re-wiring in a lot of areas in which it is the local telephone company. AT&T is in our area, so I do not expect to see the Verizon FiOS here. But if you were in the East Coast, you can surely order it in various locations. AT&T is laying fiber to the sub-station but not to the home. They have some infrastructure completed in some areas including my home town of San Ramon (although I am not in their current service area). I think having a thin copper running to the houses will pose problems for them down the line. For the time being, offering a single HD feed, they cannot compete with Comcast among the HD-must have crowd, although their basic equipment involves 3 "free" DVRs for multiple rooms. This is a substantial savings over Comcast.


At the end, we all benefit from competition.


----------



## walk

Oh, no question about that. I'm sure it's no coincidence that Comcast started giving out free DVRs.


I just don't wanna hear about how much better FIOS is than cable when the best we can get here is..... ugh... "Uverse".


Uverse uses 8.5 Mbps for the HD channel.


Rumor is they will be going to 6.5 Mbps so they can squeeze 2 HD channels in.


DVD is 9 Mpbs....










*Although DVD is MPEG2 and I assume Uverse uses MPEG4/AVC or similar. Still.... that's pretty weak. That's worse than HD-Lite. That's like Non-Alcoholic HD.


----------



## walk

Oh, thank you FOX, for pre-empting the first 5 innings of the Giants game to show us a blow-out Yankme$$ vs Red SUX game - AND then not have it in HD.


Thank you _so much._


----------



## wco81

Uverse isn't even available that much, even though they announced it months ago.


Uverse is using Microsoft's VC-1 compression probably, as they're using the MS IPTV platform as well.


MS snowed SBC into believing they can get 720p into under 5 Mbps bitrates and that is why we're stuck with Uverse as it is now. People have been saying in the long-term, AT&T is going to have to go FTTP like FiOS.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you FOX, for pre-empting the first 5 innings of the Giants game to show us a blow-out Yankme$$ vs Red SUX game - AND then not have it in HD.
> 
> 
> Thank you _so much._



ktvu didn't show the giants phillies game in HD, not FOX. ktvu is a cox-owned station. we just don't see a lot of HD road games for either KTVU or FSNBA. probably cost.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uverse isn't even available that much, even though they announced it months ago.
> 
> 
> Uverse is using Microsoft's VC-1 compression probably, as they're using the MS IPTV platform as well.
> 
> 
> MS snowed SBC into believing they can get 720p into under 5 Mbps bitrates and that is why we're stuck with Uverse as it is now. People have been saying in the long-term, AT&T is going to have to go FTTP like FiOS.



FiOS also uses Microsoft's IPTV technology, so let's not put the blame on Microsoft. I heard actually the opposite, that Microsoft was not particularly happy with AT&T's decision not to go with "fiber to the premises" (FTTP). I think that Microsoft would have loved the possibility of a lot of the country having possible downstream speeds of 30 to 50 Mbs, which is what FiOS achieves.


Will AT&T have to go FTTP? I think that it is inescapable. Will cable have to go FTTP? I think so, and sooner than we think. There is no way of providing hundreds of HD channels, speedy Internet and telephone services (that may expand to teleconferencing), HD video on demand etc, with the current copper pipe.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ktvu didn't show the giants phillies game in HD, not FOX. ktvu is a cox-owned station. we just don't see a lot of HD road games for either KTVU or FSNBA. probably cost.



Not true, Fox did not show the game in HD, Cox (KTVU) shows what ever they get from Fox ( for the away games ), so if it's not in HD and it's an away game then it's Fox's doings. KTVU will do the local games in HD or FSNBA-HD will do them depending on who gets the rights to show the games. Usually, the only way we get away games in HD is if it's the game of the week ( for Fox ) or it's on ESPN-HD. So let's point the finger ( you choose which one







) at the real culprits.

At least the A's were shown in HD, can't figure why they don't get more coverage, they are a much better team and that's coming from a die hard Giants fan .


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FiOS also uses Microsoft's IPTV technology, so let's not put the blame on Microsoft. I heard actually the opposite, that Microsoft was not particularly happy with AT&T's decision not to go with "fiber to the premises" (FTTP). I think that Microsoft would have loved the possibility of a lot of the country having possible downstream speeds of 30 to 50 Mbs, which is what FiOS achieves.
> 
> 
> Will AT&T have to go FTTP? I think that it is inescapable. Will cable have to go FTTP? I think so, and sooner than we think. There is no way of providing hundreds of HD channels, speedy Internet and telephone services (that may expand to teleconferencing), HD video on demand etc, with the current copper pipe.



I believe AT&T's first attempt of bringing TV to the home (i.e. Project Lightspeed) did have FTTP -- but they abandoned that due to costs.


As for cable vs. fiber, again your making it seem like Comcast is using this antiquated, 40-year old infrastructure (550ers -- insert jokes here). A 750MHz system (which is what most of the Bay Area is on) is cable of sending data over 3000mb/s. That' a lot, even by future standards. And these "hundreds of HD channels", I wouldn't expect more than 50 by 2010 (and I mean regular cable channels -- not the lame ones Zoom used to carry).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe AT&T's first attempt of bringing TV to the home (i.e. Project Lightspeed) did have FTTP -- but they abandoned that due to costs.
> 
> 
> As for cable vs. fiber, again your making it seem like Comcast is using this antiquated, 40-year old infrastructure (550ers -- insert jokes here). A 750MHz system (which is what most of the Bay Area is on) is cable of sending data over 3000mb/s. That' a lot, even by future standards. And these "hundreds of HD channels", I wouldn't expect more than 50 by 2010 (and I mean regular cable channels -- not the lame ones Zoom used to carry).



"Zoom"? Is Mazda doing HD now?







You mean Voom? And they're not all bad, there's some good stuff on some of those channels.


----------



## fender4645

Hahahahaha...yeah, I meant Voom.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true, Fox did not show the game in HD, Cox (KTVU) shows what ever they get from Fox ( for the away games ), so if it's not in HD and it's an away game then it's Fox's doings. KTVU will do the local games in HD or FSNBA-HD will do them depending on who gets the rights to show the games. Usually, the only way we get away games in HD is if it's the game of the week ( for Fox ) or it's on ESPN-HD. So let's point the finger ( you choose which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at the real culprits.
> 
> At least the A's were shown in HD, can't figure why they don't get more coverage, they are a much better team and that's coming from a die hard Giants fan .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



wasn't the giants phillies game a KTVU broadcast only? usually the 4pm game after the 1pm saturday game on FOX is a local broadcast. in that case, its KTVU produced isn't it?


----------



## JasonQG

Yeah, it was locally-produced. FOX had nothing to do with it.


----------



## tyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true, Fox did not show the game in HD, Cox (KTVU) shows what ever they get from Fox ( for the away games ), so if it's not in HD and it's an away game then it's Fox's doings. KTVU will do the local games in HD or FSNBA-HD will do them depending on who gets the rights to show the games. Usually, the only way we get away games in HD is if it's the game of the week ( for Fox ) or it's on ESPN-HD. So let's point the finger ( you choose which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at the real culprits.
> 
> At least the A's were shown in HD, can't figure why they don't get more coverage, they are a much better team and that's coming from a die hard Giants fan .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




Do you think KTVU will be showing the A's/Giants series in HD this coming weekend?


----------



## fender4645

Well, I finally pulled the trigger on the S3 w/ the $200 rebate from Costco. I talked to the one of the workers at Costco today and he said the S3 is covered by the "return anytime" policy. But I guess it doesn't matter too much since you need to sign a 1-year agreement with Tivo for the rebate. I haven't had a Tivo in my house since 2001 so I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I finally pulled the trigger on the S3 w/ the $200 rebate from Costco. I talked to the one of the workers at Costco today and he said the S3 is covered by the "return anytime" policy. But I guess it doesn't matter too much since you need to sign a 1-year agreement with Tivo for the rebate. I haven't had a Tivo in my house since 2001 so I'm looking forward to using it.



Surely, an expensive proposition. I think that I can live with the limitations of the Moto 6412 (as I have three of them) and hopefully, the Tivo interface will arrive sooner rather than later (although it does not seem too hopeful). The Tivo solution is simply too expensive. Tivo should be giving these boxes for a minimun amount and getting the subscriptions rather than trying to make money out them (and the cable cards are provided by Comcast!!). Certainly, not the smartest company around. Had they been, they should have tried to get the Comcast software running instead of wasting time and capital with the Series 3. Yes, the interface is elegant but it is not worth all that money.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surely, an expensive proposition. I think that I can live with the limitations of the Moto 6412 (as I have three of them) and hopefully, the Tivo interface will arrive sooner rather than later (although it does not seem too hopeful). The Tivo solution is simply too expensive. Tivo should be giving these boxes for a minimun amount and getting the subscriptions rather than trying to make money out them (and the cable cards are provided by Comcast!!). Certainly, not the smartest company around. Had they been, they should have tried to get the Comcast software running instead of wasting time and capital with the Series 3. Yes, the interface is elegant but it is not worth all that money.



Believe me...I've debated that same point many a times. There's multiple threads devoted to this debate so I won't bring it here. Basically though, $800 was not worth it...$400 I thought was.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Believe me...I've debated that same point many a times. There's multiple threads devoted to this debate so I won't bring it here. Basically though, $800 was not worth it...$400 I thought was.



Definitely, I'm seriously mulling over getting a second one myself since it would only add about $9 to my monthly bill, including the TiVo subscription. What's holding me back is I don't know when Comcast is going to upgrade this system up here, if I get the 2nd S3 I would like to be able to drop some of the premium channels and maybe Dish or DirecTV altogether and just go with Comcast for those channels. I suspect that I won't see anymore HD until 2008 though, and who knows what will be available by then.


I've read in the past few days that TiVo plans to cut back severely on rebate programs soon so I don't know if this sort of deal will be around much anymore, this current one ends the 16th I believe.


You're going to love that S3, spend another $120 or so and you can triple your record space, which BTW, is about 6-7 times the space of the Moto DVR.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think KTVU will be showing the A's/Giants series in HD this coming weekend?



Friday's game is scheduled to be shown in HD and so is the Sunday game ( on FSNBA-HD) but the Saturday game is not, but that doesn't mean it won't, just that the schedule doesn't show it being in HD.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely, I'm seriously mulling over getting a second one myself since it would only add about $9 to my monthly bill, including the TiVo subscription. What's holding me back is I don't know when Comcast is going to upgrade this system up here, if I get the 2nd S3 I would like to be able to drop some of the premium channels and maybe Dish or DirecTV altogether and just go with Comcast for those channels. I suspect that I won't see anymore HD until 2008 though, and who knows what will be available by then.
> 
> 
> I've read in the past few days that TiVo plans to cut back severely on rebate programs soon so I don't know if this sort of deal will be around much anymore, this current one ends the 16th I believe.
> 
> 
> You're going to love that S3, spend another $120 or so and you can triple your record space, which BTW, is about 6-7 times the space of the Moto DVR.



So Jim,

Have you heard about the Tivo-Lite that is in the works ?? Just wondering if they were going to make them bi-directional or if it's going to be like the original S3. The only thing that stops me from getting one of the Tivo's is it not being bi-directional and as far as I know they can't be upgraded later to be bi-directional. I know they are saying the Tivo-Lite will be around $400 but will lack some of the functionality of the S3 and that's about all I've been able to find out about it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surely, an expensive proposition. I think that I can live with the limitations of the Moto 6412 (as I have three of them) and hopefully, the Tivo interface will arrive sooner rather than later (although it does not seem too hopeful).



For me, the one thing that makes the S3 worth it is it can be expanded to enough space to actually be useful. S3 is currently up to 265hrs of HD (2513 SD hrs)


132hrs per tuner is a good # for me since I assign 1 tuner per station (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX) so there is natural inherent :01 :59 overlap protection without resorting to truncating.


What does the 6412 do these days, 15hrs or so shared among 2 tuners? That won't even handle 3 days of recording for me, making it totally useless (for me)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So Jim,
> 
> Have you heard about the Tivo-Lite that is in the works ?? Just wondering if they were going to make them bi-directional or if it's going to be like the original S3. The only thing that stops me from getting one of the Tivo's is it not being bi-directional and as far as I know they can't be upgraded later to be bi-directional. I know they are saying the Tivo-Lite will be around $400 but will lack some of the functionality of the S3 and that's about all I've been able to find out about it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



There's not enough info about the lite model yet, if I had some specifics, it would help with my decision on whether or not to get the S3. I could care less about bi-directionality, PPV, etc. my only concern would be a massive deployment of SDV but I really don't see that happening, hopefully not soon anyway.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 6412 do these days, 15hrs or so shared among 2 tuners? That won't even handle 3 days of recording for me, making it totally useless (for me)



That was one of my biggest aggravations with the 6412, I couldn't even take a week vacation without the thing filling up, I was constantly watching shows, often when I really didn't want to, just to free up space. I don't miss that 6412 at all!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's not enough info about the lite model yet, if I had some specifics, it would help with my decision on whether or not to get the S3. I could care less about bi-directionality, PPV, etc. my only concern would be a massive deployment of SDV but I really don't see that happening, hopefully not soon anyway.



That was another concern that I had but if they made it bi-directional that would make it easier to make it compatible with SDV. You would think Tivo would've thought about that but then again if they had made it bi-directional to begin with you wouldn't need their guide or software which I'm pretty sure that's one reason they didn't make it bi-directional, so you're locked into their software, not that that's a bad thing










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That was another concern that I had but if they made it bi-directional that would make it easier to make it compatible with SDV. You would think Tivo would've thought about that but then again if they had made it bi-directional to begin with you wouldn't need their guide or software which I'm pretty sure that's one reason they didn't make it bi-directional, so you're locked into their software, not that that's a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I believe the current S3 was conceived almost 2 years ago so the fact that it's not bi-directional is not really a TiVo failing, I would expect that the lite model would be though, seems like it would almost have to be. The one thing I've read about it, pure speculation of course, is that it may only have one tuner as a cost cutting measure, and that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe the current S3 was conceived almost 2 years ago so the fact that it's not bi-directional is not really a TiVo failing, I would expect that the lite model would be though, seems like it would almost have to be. The one thing I've read about it, pure speculation of course, is that it may only have one tuner as a cost cutting measure, and that wouldn't work for me.



Wow, one tuner would be the kiss of death for me. You would have to watch what you are recording or record and watch a recorded show. Hope Tivo isn't that myopic that they would go that extreme just to cut costs. Well, it's not out yet so we'll just have to wait and see but that $400 for a S3 is sure tempting










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub

Wasn't there some convoluted licensing that would force your implementation to cede control of the TV-top if one decided to create a bi-directional solution?


There was a post about that recently on tivocommunity.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me, the one thing that makes the S3 worth it is it can be expanded to enough space to actually be useful. S3 is currently up to 265hrs of HD (2513 SD hrs)
> 
> 
> 132hrs per tuner is a good # for me since I assign 1 tuner per station (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX) so there is natural inherent :01 :59 overlap protection without resorting to truncating.
> 
> 
> What does the 6412 do these days, 15hrs or so shared among 2 tuners? That won't even handle 3 days of recording for me, making it totally useless (for me)



You can upgrade the storage of the 6412 as you well know. There are many threads devoted to it, so I will not bother to repeat all the information that is available in the public domain. Of course, you will have to pay for the hard disk.


On the other hand, the 6412 is bi-directional and the S3 is not. What is going to happen when Comcast starts offering much expanded HD on demand? How about Comcast offering Internet radio (quite a possibility). What then, are you going to toss out these expensive S3??


Tivo makes little sense today when the standards are changing so fast. I believe that soon bi-directional cable cards will be offered. The HDMI standard is changing. I am not sure, but I do not believe that the S3 has HDMI 1.3. Does it?


The Moto 6412 drives me nutty sometimes when it hesitates. Otherwise, the interface is usuable, although not the best it can be. Tivo is definitely the standard and when Tivo software is offered, I will take it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can upgrade the storage of the 6412 as you well know. There are many threads devoted to it, so I will not bother to repeat all the information that is available in the public domain. Of course, you will have to pay for the hard disk.



Unless there's been a change I'm not aware of, the most you can get out of the 6412 firmware is 160GB, even with a 300GB HDD all you'll get is 160GB, it's a firmware limitation from what I understand.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely, I'm seriously mulling over getting a second one myself since it would only add about $9 to my monthly bill, including the TiVo subscription. What's holding me back is I don't know when Comcast is going to upgrade this system up here, if I get the 2nd S3 I would like to be able to drop some of the premium channels and maybe Dish or DirecTV altogether and just go with Comcast for those channels. I suspect that I won't see anymore HD until 2008 though, and who knows what will be available by then.
> 
> 
> I've read in the past few days that TiVo plans to cut back severely on rebate programs soon so I don't know if this sort of deal will be around much anymore, this current one ends the 16th I believe.
> 
> 
> You're going to love that S3, spend another $120 or so and you can triple your record space, which BTW, is about 6-7 times the space of the Moto DVR.



Yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to it. I went to Costco hoping to pick one up in person but I guess they only sell them online??


Like I said, I haven't had a Tivo since I ditched my Series 1 for a Replay back in 2001. I'm bummed that TivoToGo and MultiRoom is not enabled on the S3, but it will be nice to finally be able to schedule recordings over the web again. What's the best place/forum for Tivo these days? TivoCommunity.com?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless there's been a change I'm not aware of, the most you can get out of the 6412 firmware is 160GB, even with a 300GB HDD all you'll get is 160GB, it's a firmware limitation from what I understand.



I was under the same assumption. aretzios, please enlighten us with link.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think KTVU will be showing the A's/Giants series in HD this coming weekend?



The Giants schedule shows which locally-produced games are in HD:
http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/s.../broadcast.jsp 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Friday's game is scheduled to be shown in HD and so is the Sunday game ( on FSNBA-HD) but the Saturday game is not, but that doesn't mean it won't, just that the schedule doesn't show it being in HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Saturday's game is a FOX game, which have all been in HD this year, so I'd say it's a good bet.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can upgrade the storage of the 6412 as you well know. There are many threads devoted to it, so I will not bother to repeat all the information that is available in the public domain. Of course, you will have to pay for the hard disk.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the 6412 is bi-directional and the S3 is not. What is going to happen when Comcast starts offering much expanded HD on demand? How about Comcast offering Internet radio (quite a possibility). What then, are you going to toss out these expensive S3??
> 
> 
> Tivo makes little sense today when the standards are changing so fast. I believe that soon bi-directional cable cards will be offered. The HDMI standard is changing. I am not sure, but I do not believe that the S3 has HDMI 1.3. Does it?
> 
> 
> The Moto 6412 drives me nutty sometimes when it hesitates. Otherwise, the interface is usuable, although not the best it can be. Tivo is definitely the standard and when Tivo software is offered, I will take it.



Yes, please provide some links to upgrading the 6412 drive. It is not easily found (for me)


For me, I could care less about HD on demand. I tend to create my own HD on demand of just shows I care about. It is so much easier to navigate through just the shows you care about than going through a clunky interface to find what I want. That's why I like to have 100+ HD hrs per tuner. At any point in time, 400+hrs of HD on demand can keep me occupied.


Keep in mind I'm not telling you what is useful for you. I'm saying what is useful to me. You seem to be proselytizing your beliefs.


Regarding bi-directional cards, I already have one, as does everyone here who is using CableCARDs. I think the point you were trying to make is bi-directional host.


Regarding HDMI 1.3 it is pointless for a cable device to have HDMI 1.3. The content cannot make use of it. It is a complete separate debate whether HDMI 1.3 is useful so I won't go into it here.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to it. I went to Costco hoping to pick one up in person but I guess they only sell them online??
> 
> 
> Like I said, I haven't had a Tivo since I ditched my Series 1 for a Replay back in 2001. I'm bummed that TivoToGo and MultiRoom is not enabled on the S3, but it will be nice to finally be able to schedule recordings over the web again. What's the best place/forum for Tivo these days? TivoCommunity.com?



Yes, Costco only sells them online. You can however return them at the store or by mail.


tivocommunity.com has the most general posts. There are some other sites more focused on modifying tivo.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo makes little sense today when the standards are changing so fast. I believe that soon bi-directional cable cards will be offered. The HDMI standard is changing. I am not sure, but I do not believe that the S3 has HDMI 1.3. Does it?



The last time I talked to a tech about these cable cards I was informed that the cards that are in use right now are already bi-directional and if you read the specs for them it does say they are bi-directional, it's Tivo's firmware that doesn't make use of it that is the problem. The M-cards that are coming out are multi-stream which means you only need one card for multiple video streams and I believe the S3 doesn't support multi-stream cards either except that they will work with them but only as a single stream card. Still Tivo needs to upgrade their firmware to make them use the cards as bi-directional, I just don't know if they can do that with the pre-existing S3's.


HDMI 1.3, how many products are using that right now, not many and I don't think people should wait around for the next great thing, there's always something new on the horizon. IMHO, this is not a deal killer, not being bi-directional is.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I wouldn't bother "upgrading" your Comcast box, unless you want to end up purchasing it ($600?).


You can only upgrade it to 160GB anyway (you can put in a larger drive, but the firmware only recognizes and will format 160GB). You are better off finding out if your local Comcast office has the 3416/6416 in stock, which already has the 160GB drive.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Giants schedule shows which locally-produced games are in HD:
> http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/s.../broadcast.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday's game is a FOX game, which have all been in HD this year, so I'd say it's a good bet.



Unless it's pre-empted by the Pirates-Yankees game.

Or the Astros-White Sox.

Or the Red Sox-Diamond Backs

Or the Blue Jays-Dodgers....

Or the Angles-Cardinals......

Or the Cubs-Braves..... wait.. what?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The M-cards that are coming out are multi-stream which means you only need one card for multiple video streams and I believe the S3 doesn't support multi-stream cards either except that they will work with them but only as a single stream card. Still Tivo needs to upgrade their firmware to make them use the cards as bi-directional, I just don't know if they can do that with the pre-existing S3's.



When S3s first came out the claim was that the S3 hardware was M-card ready and once M-cards came out, you could use 1 M-card instead of 2 S-cards.


TiVoPony clarified this to say the hardware was M-card ready, but there was no certification available for M-card in a UDCP (as opposed to bi-directional host) device thus the M-card would only work in S-stream mode.


The implication was that at some point in the future after certification a single M-card could work in M-stream mode with the existing hardware, but I don't think any explicit promises were made.


----------



## sfhub

I did find this thread about upgrading the 6412 drive:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=496586 


It confirms what keenan and walk and others have said. No matter what drive you use, the firmware limits the upgrade to 160GB. Also it is claimed the phase3 boxes have more extensive tamper detection:


> Quote:
> The new Phase 3 64xx & all of the 34xx series have a device inside that keeps track of the number of times the lid has been removed. There is also a Sticker on both sides of the Frame, it has to be cut to open the cover, and if the cable company finds this cut, they will charge your credit card the full price of the unit.
> 
> 
> Also in the US, you must rent them from the MSO, as the STB are not available to the end user for purchase. Comcast WILL NOT add a Moto DVR STB to there system that was not rented from them.
> 
> 
> As far as the HDD, the system will format it once it is installed.
> 
> 
> The files will only be usable on that STB, as it is encoded with the STB and HDD seriel numbers. You will not be able to take the HDD and play it in another STB or on any PC.
> 
> 
> They are working on the DRM code to allow external HDD to be added, but once again. the same rules will apply.


----------



## walk

I can't figure out why it's such a chore to convert the internal encryption to E-SATA drives.

I mean they are both SATA drives, one is just internal. If they can make it so the files there are encrypted and cannot be played back on any other unit, they certainly can do the same for externals can they not??


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When S3s first came out the claim was that the S3 hardware was M-card ready and once M-cards came out, you could use 1 M-card instead of 2 S-cards.
> 
> 
> TiVoPony clarified this to say the hardware was M-card ready, but there was no certification available for M-card in a UDCP (as opposed to bi-directional host) device thus the M-card would only work in S-stream mode.
> 
> 
> The implication was that at some point in the future after certification a single M-card could work in M-stream mode with the existing hardware, but I don't think any explicit promises were made.



And that's were the problems is, way to vague to base any informed buying decision on. That's why I was hoping to find more info on the new Tivo ( Tivo-Lite ) that's rumored to be coming out. If it will be bi-directional and make use of the M-card then the rumored $400 price would be well worth it and I'd buy it in a micro. The problem is finding reliable information










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why it's such a chore to convert the internal encryption to E-SATA drives.
> 
> I mean they are both SATA drives, one is just internal. If they can make it so the files there are encrypted and cannot be played back on any other unit, they certainly can do the same for externals can they not??



I would think the same. Some people have theorized the PVR (from the cable company's point of view) is not intended to compete with VOD, which it might if the # hrs increased significantly.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why it's such a chore to convert the internal encryption to E-SATA drives.
> 
> I mean they are both SATA drives, one is just internal. If they can make it so the files there are encrypted and cannot be played back on any other unit, they certainly can do the same for externals can they not??



I agree. I remember hearing a while back there was a problem with the Moto firmware and someone said (was it scanpa??) it would be fixed by this summer. That was a while ago though.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Definitely, I'm seriously mulling over getting a second one myself since it would only add about $9 to my monthly bill, including the TiVo subscription. What's holding me back is I don't know when Comcast is going to upgrade this system up here, if I get the 2nd S3 I would like to be able to drop some of the premium channels and maybe Dish or DirecTV altogether and just go with Comcast for those channels. I suspect that I won't see anymore HD until 2008 though, and who knows what will be available by then.
> 
> 
> I've read in the past few days that TiVo plans to cut back severely on rebate programs soon so I don't know if this sort of deal will be around much anymore, this current one ends the 16th I believe.
> 
> 
> You're going to love that S3, spend another $120 or so and you can triple your record space, which BTW, is about 6-7 times the space of the Moto DVR.



How did you figure only $9/mo extra? The best I can figure is $17/mo as follows: $6.95 TiVo service ($12.95, 3 yrs, less $6 MSD), $6.99 add'l digital outlet fee, $3 (2 cablecards).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Costco only sells them online. You can however return them at the store or by mail.
> 
> 
> tivocommunity.com has the most general posts. There are some other sites more focused on modifying tivo.



As far as best price, I'm not sure about the TiVoCommunity Store, but with Amazon I don't think Californians pay any sales tax so that's something to consider. I haven't narrowed down the best deal yet, but I think online, somewhere, will get the best price.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding HDMI 1.3 it is pointless for a cable device to have HDMI 1.3. The content cannot make use of it. It is a complete separate debate whether HDMI 1.3 is useful so I won't go into it here.



Excellent point, as far as I know, there is no broadcast or cable TV material now or even in the near future that could make any use of HDMI 1.3 features, HDMI 1.1 should work just fine for years to come.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think the same. Some people have theorized the PVR (from the cable company's point of view) is not intended to compete with VOD, which it might if the # hrs increased significantly.



The PVR will never conflict with the money-making aspect of VOD. In fact, expanded storage will reduce the need by the cable company to provide a lot of free VOD. Regarding the Moto 6412, it is true enough that the basic storage can be doubled to 160 GB which is far too much for me. I believe that the firmware is supposed to be updated during the end of 2007 to allow for the addition of external drives.


However, Motorola already is pushing to the cable companies a different machine that will allow a variety of other inputs, remote programming and multi-room viewing. As U-verse and FiOS are already offering these capabilities, I think that Comcast and other cable companies will go that way soon.


My guess is that the 2nd generation of the Moto boxes will be far better than the current one and they will sport improvements in functionality and interface. Again, my guess is that they will be available sooner rather than later. If you figure in the price of a Tivo subscription, these boxes are essentially free, to they are $500 cheaper than the S3.


Users buying the S3s are actually hurting Tivo. Tivo should follow the the gaming console or printer manufacturers who sell the hardware for peanuts and make money from games or cartridges. If Tivo gives a dual-HD tuner bi-directional box for $100, then it will accrue a huge user base and with these boxes at homes, it can start selling other services (iTunes through a Tivo box??). Unfortunately, this company is just too dumb!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you figure only $9/mo extra? The best I can figure is $17/mo as follows: $6.95 TiVo service ($12.95, 3 yrs, less $6 MSD), $6.99 add'l digital outlet fee, $3 (2 cablecards).



Yes, I forgot about the outlet fee, but I thought even with the second S3 the CC pricing would still be one "free" with the second one being $1.50? Is that not correct, since it's still a single device usage?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And that's were the problems is, way to vague to base any informed buying decision on. That's why I was hoping to find more info on the new Tivo ( Tivo-Lite ) that's rumored to be coming out. If it will be bi-directional and make use of the M-card then the rumored $400 price would be well worth it and I'd buy it in a micro. The problem is finding reliable information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's sort of a Catch 22 situation, do you get the S3 now for a great price, knowing that TiVo is cutting back on rebate type pricing, or do you wait for the Lite model, not even knowing what features it may have?


You have to figure that when/if the Lite model comes out it's going to priced significantly lower than the S3, in other words, if it's priced in the $300-400 range I can't imagine there'll be any deals for the S3 in the same price range as it is now.


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I forgot about the outlet fee, but I thought even with the second S3 the CC pricing would still be one "free" with the second one being $1.50? Is that not correct, since it's still a single device usage?



My bill this month said the price for the 2 cablecards has increased to $1.79.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I forgot about the outlet fee, but I thought even with the second S3 the CC pricing would still be one "free" with the second one being $1.50? Is that not correct, since it's still a single device usage?



Not sure if they only give one CC on the account free or the 2nd CC on each TiVo free.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if they only give one CC on the account free or the 2nd CC on each TiVo free.



The 1st CableCard for the second TiVo should be covered by the additional outlet charge.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 1st CableCard for the second TiVo should be covered by the additional outlet charge.



That seems logical.


Anyone else seen their CC charge go up to $1.79 as cstar's has?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding the Moto 6412, it is true enough that the basic storage can be doubled to 160 GB which is far too much for me.



Okay, this statement explains a lot about your views on the S3, you appear to be simply not a PVR person as there's no way by any stretch of the imagination that 15 hrs of HD recording space can be called "far too much" by anyone who time-shifts most of their TV viewing.


For anyone who is an avid TV viewer(of course we all should go outside more often







) there is no comparison between the S3 and the 6412, they're really in two separate leagues.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The PVR will never conflict with the money-making aspect of VOD. In fact, expanded storage will reduce the need by the cable company to provide a lot of free VOD.



Again you are welcome to your opinion, but for me, I have a limited amount of time per week I watch TV. If I spend that time watching my backlog of recorded shows, I'm not spending that time purchasing VOD content. I know some people out there who just must watch a movie and will either rent it, buy it, or VOD it, but for me, I'm happy viewing any content that I find interesting so as long as I have a backlog, I'll end up watching that instead of VOD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as best price, I'm not sure about the TiVoCommunity Store, but with Amazon I don't think Californians pay any sales tax so that's something to consider. I haven't narrowed down the best deal yet, but I think online, somewhere, will get the best price.



TCS and Amazon have the best price right now considering they don't charge tax. Costco has the standard Costco advantages, but you pay tax.


People were hoping for 25% amazon coupon from amex wishlist, but looks like no such luck for spring wishlist. In fact the whole wishlist thing seems to have gone downhill this time around.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TCS and Amazon have the best price right now considering they don't charge tax. Costco has the standard Costco advantages, but you pay tax.
> 
> 
> People were hoping for 25% amazon coupon from amex wishlist, but looks like no such luck for spring wishlist. In fact the whole wishlist thing seems to have gone downhill this time around.



With Costco you wouldn't even have to bother with an extended warranty, I'm guessing that's the advantage you mean? Most of those warranties will be more than the tax so that's something to consider. When I got my S3 from BB I lucked out and only paid the standard TiVo warranty cost, they later corrected that and starting charging almost twice IIRC.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again you are welcome to your opinion, but for me, I have a limited amount of time per week I watch TV. If I spend that time watching my backlog of recorded shows, I'm not spending that time purchasing VOD content. I know some people out there who just must watch a movie and will either rent it, buy it, or VOD it, but for me, I'm happy viewing any content that I find interesting so as long as I have a backlog, I'll end up watching that instead of VOD.



I agree that it is a matter of evaluation. Paid VOD can only work if consumers want to see the latest movies instead of waiting for the DVD or ordering the DVD. As it is, VOD offers a lot of free content as well.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, this statement explains a lot about your views on the S3, you appear to be simply not a PVR person as there's no way by any stretch of the imagination that 15 hrs of HD recording space can be called "far too much" by anyone who time-shifts most of their TV viewing.
> 
> 
> For anyone who is an avid TV viewer(of course we all should go outside more often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) there is no comparison between the S3 and the 6412, they're really in two separate leagues.



Well, I not being a "PVR" person have owned a Tivo essentially since its introduction!! I still have the box somewhere in my garage. My feeling is that the S3 is bad for Tivo and bad for consumers. However, if you feel that it if you indeed massively record, then the S3, however bad as a value proposition, is your only solution.


----------



## millerwill

I find the PQ on the present A's game,on Channel 720 (FSNHD), to be extremely jerky. It seems like it's skipping frames. Do others see it this way?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I find the PQ on the present A's game,on Channel 720 (FSNHD), to be extremely jerky. It seems like it's skipping frames. Do others see it this way?



Pictures fine down here in the ghetto's. Have you tried swapping tuners ?? You might have one of your tuners going bad. Also, check your connections and your splitters if you have them installed, could be loose connections or signal strength being to low because of the drops across your splitters.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pictures fine down here in the ghetto's. Have you tried swapping tuners ?? You might have one of your tuners going bad. Also, check your connections and your splitters if you have them installed, could be loose connections or signal strength being to low because of the drops across your splitters.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Nope, swapping tuners has no effect. The jerkiness is most obvious on following the pitched ball: it seems like one is seeing the ball in a stroboscope, i.e., only at about every 3 ft or so of its flight.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nope, swapping tuners has no effect. The jerkiness is most obvious on following the pitched ball: it seems like one is seeing the ball in a stroboscope, i.e., only at about every 3 ft or so of its flight.



Do you have splitters in your line ?? Try running the cable directly to the box with no splitters in the line and hook the box to the Tv ( HDMI/Component it doesn't matter) and see if you still have the problem. If you do you need to have a tech check your line and signal strength. Is this the only channel that you see this on ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

I've been seeing problems on this channel for a few weeks now (as well as KICU). For some reason, during the 7th or 8th inning (and sometimes the 9th), the TV gets distorted and makes it look like the A's have blown another lead. I know this can't be real so it must be the signal.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been seeing problems on this channel for a few weeks now (as well as KICU). For some reason, during the 7th or 8th inning (and sometimes the 9th), the TV gets distorted and makes it look like the A's have blown another lead. I know this can't be real so it must be the signal.



It definitely can't be real, only the Giants blow big leads










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I not being a "PVR" person have owned a Tivo essentially since its introduction!! I still have the box somewhere in my garage. My feeling is that the S3 is bad for Tivo and bad for consumers. However, if you feel that it if you indeed massively record, then the S3, however bad as a value proposition, is your only solution.



S3 allows me to have a HD DVR without paying Comcast tons of money for contents I don't watch. The difference is about $60/month ($16.77 vs. $76.40), which can be used to pay for the TiVo hardware and service. Good for TiVo, and good for me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> S3 allows me to have a HD DVR without paying Comcast tons of money for contents I don't watch. The difference is about $60/month ($16.77 vs. $76.40), which can be used to pay for the TiVo hardware and service. Good for TiVo, and good for me.



Absolutely, that was probably the major reason why I went with the S3, I got tired of paying $75 a month for stuff I didn't want just to be able to record HD.


This is something people often overlook when comparing costs, that Comcast DVR costs not $9.95 or $11.95(whatever it is now) per month, but $11.95 _plus_ a subscription to Expanded Basic, another $25-30 minimum, and if I remember correctly you have to have Digital Classic as well for another $9.95, for a total _DVR cost per month_ of around $45. That's fine for folks who watch those channels, but for the HD viewer it's just money thrown away.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> S3 allows me to have a HD DVR without paying Comcast tons of money for contents I don't watch. The difference is about $60/month ($16.77 vs. $76.40), which can be used to pay for the TiVo hardware and service. Good for TiVo, and good for me.



I have to ask for some clarification here. I think that content is quite independent of what DVR you have. You have a choice of programming and you can select specific groups of digital service (silver, gold, platinum) with some elaborations. You do not have to purchase and VOD movie if you do not want to. The cost of a DVR plus HD is, I believe, about $10, and you pay this and more for your Tivo subscripiton. So, your justification for S3 as a money saving vehicle does not seem to hold water. I understand your need to record a lot of shows, but this is a separate argument.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to ask for some clarification here. I think that content is quite independent of what DVR you have. You have a choice of programming and you can select specific groups of digital service (silver, gold, platinum) with some elaborations. You do not have to purchase and VOD movie if you do not want to. The cost of a DVR plus HD is, I believe, about $10, and you pay this and more for your Tivo subscripiton. So, your justification for S3 as a money saving vehicle does not seem to hold water. I understand your need to record a lot of shows, but this is a separate argument.



You obviously didn't read Keenan's reply right above yours. There is plenty of clarification there. Do you have an agenda, artezios?


----------



## raghu1111

artezios, in other words, what is the least do you think you need pay comcast to get all HD channels and DVR?


With Tivo it is : Limited Basic + Digital Classic : around $26 + Tivo cost.

For Comcast DVR, I think is is : Standard Cable + Digical Classic : around $65 + DVR Cost ($12).


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have splitters in your line ?? Try running the cable directly to the box with no splitters in the line and hook the box to the Tv ( HDMI/Component it doesn't matter) and see if you still have the problem. If you do you need to have a tech check your line and signal strength. Is this the only channel that you see this on ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, thanks for the suggestions. No, no splitters, and yes, this is the only channel on which I observed this problem; ESPN, and ESPN2, with their baseball, etc., have never shown it. I've assumed that it was just an overly compressed feed on the game, so that's why I was curious if other people also noticed it.


----------



## That Don Guy

I have a Panasonic plasma TV that has a CableCARD slot, and I am getting a TiVo S3 (and will be removing my existing cable box as I have no further need for it). In addition to the two CableCARDs for the TiVo, I am considering getting a third one for the TV itself.


Does anyone else have a third CableCARD from Comcast, and if so, what do you pay for the three cards? (The rate card says that a "second" CableCARD is $1.50 per month, but does not mention the cost of additional ones.)


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, thanks for the suggestions. No, no splitters, and yes, this is the only channel on which I observed this problem; ESPN, and ESPN2, with their baseball, etc., have never shown it. I've assumed that it was just an overly compressed feed on the game, so that's why I was curious if other people also noticed it.



I wouldn't think that it's an over compression of the signal especially that channel. In case you didn't know Comcast just bought FSNBA and I would doubt that they would do that to their own channel







.


Do you have other Tv's or just the one ?? If more than one tv, does it appear on both of them. If only one tv, do you have access to another tv to see if the problem is with the tv or not. What kind of tv is it, plasma, dlp or lcd ?? Some lcd's have a problem with response time with fast action pictures. Try setting the Motorola box to 720p and see if that helps, 1080i on some sets is a problem especially on older sets.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have other Tv's or just the one ?? If more than one tv, does it appear on both of them. If only one tv, do you have access to another tv to see if the problem is with the tv or not. What kind of tv is it, plasma, dlp or lcd ?? Some lcd's have a problem with response time with fast action pictures. Try setting the Motorola box to 720p and see if that helps, 1080i on some sets is a problem especially on older sets.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Very good suggestion! I do have a dlp rptv up in the bedroom. Next time I see the problem I will run up anc check it out on it.


----------



## walk

Turn the box off, hit MENU, change the output to 720p, then back to 1080i (assume you have it set to 1080i, if not then change it to 1080i). That should fix the "skipping frames" problem. I get it occasionally too.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic plasma TV that has a CableCARD slot, and I am getting a TiVo S3 (and will be removing my existing cable box as I have no further need for it). In addition to the two CableCARDs for the TiVo, I am considering getting a third one for the TV itself.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a third CableCARD from Comcast, and if so, what do you pay for the three cards? (The rate card says that a "second" CableCARD is $1.50 per month, but does not mention the cost of additional ones.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



I believe the third card will cost you $6.95 a month charged as an Additional Digital Outlet. So you'd be paying $1.50 for the S3 and $6.95 for the Panny.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen their CC charge go up to $1.79 as cstar's has?



I called Comcast this morning, and was told the "second CableCARD fee" is now $1.79.


-- Don


----------



## walk

Oh, yeah, also the "HDTV additional service" is now $7 instead of $5.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that content is quite independent of what DVR you have.



No, it's not. There is a minimum subscription level before Comcast lets you rent a DVR. If you don't believe us, call Comcast yourself.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> artezios, in other words, what is the least do you think you need pay comcast to get all HD channels and DVR?
> 
> 
> With Tivo it is : Limited Basic + Digital Classic : around $26 + Tivo cost.
> 
> For Comcast DVR, I think is is : Standard Cable + Digical Classic : around $65 + DVR Cost ($12).



Maybe we misunderstand each other but how can you get all HD channels with Limited Basic + Digital Classic? What channels are you actually getting?


----------



## c3

All of the non-premium HD channels are include in digital classic.


----------



## nereus

In Fremont, for the last few nights, we've been getting quite a few glitches with KTVU. Sound disappears, then comes back. Or video stops (freezes) but sound continues, later resyncs. ("later" meaning within 3-10 seconds, generally). Happened in both HD (702) or SD (2). This is to a 3416, so all digital. I didn't switch to "regular" TV reception to see if that was affected as well.


I noticed in mostly during the House rerun last night. About half way thru, the HD channel switched to SD (boxed) then back after a few seconds, and some things seemed improved after that. Equipment problems?


Doesn't seem to be a strength issue, as we don't see issues on other channels (though maybe sometimes on channel 6, which is the same bunch o'folks).


Anyone else?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nereus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In Fremont, for the last few nights, we've been getting quite a few glitches with KTVU. Sound disappears, then comes back. Or video stops (freezes) but sound continues, later resyncs. ("later" meaning within 3-10 seconds, generally). Happened in both HD (702) or SD (2). This is to a 3416, so all digital. I didn't switch to "regular" TV reception to see if that was affected as well.
> 
> 
> I noticed in mostly during the House rerun last night. About half way thru, the HD channel switched to SD (boxed) then back after a few seconds, and some things seemed improved after that. Equipment problems?
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to be a strength issue, as we don't see issues on other channels (though maybe sometimes on channel 6, which is the same bunch o'folks).
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



I saw exactly the same thing while watching House. What I did was switch from the Motorola box to my LG box and used the OTA tuner and it was happening with the OTA signal also so to me that seems to be a channel problem and not a Comcast problem. It did clear up later in the program.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that would like to hear what Comcast has planned ( generally speaking ) for the future, here is a link to the Investors Day meeting that was held in May. It's very long but it does have the pdf's ( slideshow ) and mp3's so you can follow long with the slideshow. Remember they were speaking to their investors so a grain of salt is needed in some parts. They do speak of VOD and Non Linear Programing ( think SDV ). As a side note Time Warner has announced that they plan on having 50% of their system using Switched Video by the end of 2007. I can only think that Comcast can't be to far behind that, maybe not as soon but it is going to come.


Here's the link http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix....ol-InvestorDay 

Here's the link to the Time Warner announcement
http://www.multichannel.com/article/...html?rssid=196 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nereus

Ah, good. I try to avoid having them come fix things -- it always takes 3 trips: 1 to fix the original problem, and 2 more to fix the problems introduced by trip #1...


----------



## heyjjjaded

Anybody else getting a lot of audio break-ups during Wednesday's Giants FSN HD game?


----------



## millerwill

But at least I'm not getting the jerky video that I got on this channel the last time.


----------



## heyjjjaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But at least I'm not getting the jerky video that I got on this channel the last time.



But you did get audio break-ups?

For the 1st half of last night's game, I was getting them every few minutes (although they weren't horrible). I didn't notice as many audio break-ups during the last couple innings.


----------



## carpoolio

I'm a newby to HD - just recently bought and set up a Toshiba 37hl67 which I'm mostly loving so far. I have Comcast HD in Sunnyvale.


My only big complaint and letdown was last weekend, when I watched Matrix Revolutions on HBO HD. The problem was pixels on the screen that couldn't seem to keep up with the action in the movie, especially during times of fast action with high contrast (bright lasers/light flashes on an otherwise dark background, etc). The screen would appear to go pixelated and freeze up, then catch up when the scene shifted. At times it was really annoying.


From what I'm reading there could be many reasons for this to occur, but thought I'd ask around here to see if anyone has ever noticed anything similar while watching HD on cable (and potential solutions).


I'm planning to rent the DVD and will see if that experience is any better.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## walk

What you are describing sounds like macroblocking, yes there will be some of that. Some channels are better than others. HBO isn't very good. They constrain the bit-rate at some point. But even full bit-rate on cable is limited to 19mbps (peak), with MPEG2, 1080i, you will get some macroblocking occasionally.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you did get audio break-ups?
> 
> For the 1st half of last night's game, I was getting them every few minutes (although they weren't horrible). I didn't notice as many audio break-ups during the last couple innings.



No the game last night came thru loud and clear the entire time.


But TNT-HD during "Las Vegas" was horrible, tons of breakup and skipping. Unwatchable. The other channels were fine and the signal level was good, so it must have been a problem with the source.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpoolio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a newby to HD - just recently bought and set up a Toshiba 37hl67 which I'm mostly loving so far. I have Comcast HD in Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> My only big complaint and letdown was last weekend, when I watched Matrix Revolutions on HBO HD. The problem was pixels on the screen that couldn't seem to keep up with the action in the movie, especially during times of fast action with high contrast (bright lasers/light flashes on an otherwise dark background, etc). The screen would appear to go pixelated and freeze up, then catch up when the scene shifted. At times it was really annoying.
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading there could be many reasons for this to occur, but thought I'd ask around here to see if anyone has ever noticed anything similar while watching HD on cable (and potential solutions).
> 
> 
> I'm planning to rent the DVD and will see if that experience is any better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



HBOHD is bandwidth starved, its not comcast's fault since its only passing thru the signal. what you are experiencing is called macroblocking... to get a good 1080i picture i believe the optimal bandwidth is around 19mbps but HBO sends out their signal around 9-11mbps. There was a thread in the programming forum about this once, but that was a least half a year ago.


luckily everything else on comcast's lineup (other than premium channels) seems to pass-through nicely without much macroblocking.


you need to watch the matrix on HDDVD. spectacular..... just stunning.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heyjjjaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you did get audio break-ups?
> 
> For the 1st half of last night's game, I was getting them every few minutes (although they weren't horrible). I didn't notice as many audio break-ups during the last couple innings.



i always get periodic audio drop outs on FSN BA games, sometimes more frequently than other times. annoying... yes... de-sensitized... yes.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HBOHD is bandwidth starved, its not comcast's fault since its only passing thru the signal. what you are experiencing is called macroblocking... to get a good 1080i picture i believe the optimal bandwidth is around 19mbps but HBO sends out their signal around 9-11mbps. There was a thread in the programming forum about this once, but that was a least half a year ago.
> 
> 
> luckily everything else on comcast's lineup (other than premium channels) seems to pass-through nicely without much macroblocking.
> 
> 
> you need to watch the matrix on HDDVD. spectacular..... just stunning.




interesting comment. i'm on dish awaiting 1000mhz upgrade in los gatos. currently hbo on dish is my best quality hd broadcast. don't know the bit rate of hbo on dish, but king kong and star war movies i've saved on my dvr are high quality hd.


----------



## walk

If they are letterbox, that saves some bandwidth (2.35:1 OAR that is). I dropped HBO over a year ago, but I definitely remember nasty macroblocking on many movies, especially Star Wars Ep2, but they were showing it cropped to full-screen back then.


The max bit rate for ATSC is 19mbps. Some channels use all of it, others compress the signal either to use sub-channels (KQED) or to save on satellite transmission costs (HBO).


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If they are letterbox, that saves some bandwidth (2.35:1 OAR that is). I dropped HBO over a year ago, but I definitely remember nasty macroblocking on many movies, especially Star Wars Ep2, but they were showing it cropped to full-screen back then.
> 
> 
> The max bit rate for ATSC is 19mbps. Some channels use all of it, others compress the signal either to use sub-channels (KQED) or to save on satellite transmission costs (HBO).



that's why i dropped HBO as well in favor of getting an HDDVD player. nothing ruins the movie experience than those BIG PIXELS.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpoolio* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a newby to HD - just recently bought and set up a Toshiba 37hl67 which I'm mostly loving so far. I have Comcast HD in Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> My only big complaint and letdown was last weekend, when I watched Matrix Revolutions on HBO HD. The problem was pixels on the screen that couldn't seem to keep up with the action in the movie, especially during times of fast action with high contrast (bright lasers/light flashes on an otherwise dark background, etc). The screen would appear to go pixelated and freeze up, then catch up when the scene shifted. At times it was really annoying.
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading there could be many reasons for this to occur, but thought I'd ask around here to see if anyone has ever noticed anything similar while watching HD on cable (and potential solutions).
> 
> 
> I'm planning to rent the DVD and will see if that experience is any better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



I live in San Ramon and I did not have this problem with any of the movies that I have watched on HBOHD. The only time I remember in which pixelation was an issue was the Olympics in 2004 (NBC feed).


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But at least I'm not getting the jerky video that I got on this channel the last time.



Could be that everyone has their own unique problems with FSNBA-HD depending on signal/device receiving signal/sunspots/whatever, but I observed what appeared to be dropped frames on the RedSox-A's broadcast a couple of nights ago. (The game where Chavez ended it with the walkoff HR in extras, IIRC.) The problem was confined to FSNBA-HD only, and when I went into the service menu of my Motorola 6412 it did NOT state that the box had been dropping frames (error counts were 0). I got the same result on both tuners, too. The "fix" was a hard reset by unpliugging the unit from the wall. Of course, it takes an eternity to rebuild the guide data--why they heck does guide data not live on the hard disk--but this resolved the problem. It may be this is another solution similar to the one suggested here of going into the options menu (Power off immediate push of menu) and toggling the HD output from 1080i to 720p, powering off, powering on, entering the menu and then resetting to 1080i). Which, if it works, is a more graceful solutioin than mine.


----------



## garypen

So, what's the newest HD-DVR they have in stock in the SJ area? Is the 3416 still their top of the line right now? Or, is the Multi-room model (DCH?) on its way any day?


Also, has anybody seen the emails to the box from Comcast offering a DVR free for a year? Oddly, it came with a 2nd email offering a DVR for $1/mo for a year. Hmmm. Which should I choose? Free? Or, $1?


But, which DVR is it, and are existing DVR customers eligible?


----------



## wco81

Well hooked up the cable to a brand new Samsung LN T4065F.


On the setup, they let you auto-scan the cable and digital cable channels. But you select from "Standard," "HRC" and "IRC" channels. The latter two don't find any of the digital or HD channels but the Standard finds a bunch and also some music channels (audio but no picture).


Finds the OTA HD channels, 2-1, 4-2, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1, 11-2.


No sign of ESPN HD or Discovery HD or InHD at all.


But it finds a whole bunch of what appears to be Digital Cable channels, all 480i versions of channels like CNN, CSPAN and some others scattered all over the place. They left Discovery SD unscrambled but the TV couldn't find Discovery HD on a scan.


FX is on a 78 sub channel but there is no audio for it or for A&E and a few others.


CW HD is 92-2, at least the Samsung is indicating a 1080i signal.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, what's the newest HD-DVR they have in stock in the SJ area? Is the 3416 still their top of the line right now? Or, is the Multi-room model (DCH?) on its way any day?
> 
> 
> Also, has anybody seen the emails to the box from Comcast offering a DVR free for a year? Oddly, it came with a 2nd email offering a DVR for $1/mo for a year. Hmmm. Which should I choose? Free? Or, $1?
> 
> 
> But, which DVR is it, and are existing DVR customers eligible?



I think that most, the Moto 6412 is what is on offer. Motorola keeps talking about the multiroom, networked cable boxes with a new improved interface but there is no indication, as far as I know, that Comcast has committed in offering these.


----------



## garypen

I thought the 3416 was the latest model as a few months ago. Would they offer a lower model?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought the 3416 was the latest model as a few months ago. Would they offer a lower model?



The 34xx are only for ADS areas so it is possible to get a 64xx if you're not in an upgraded area. As for the xx12 vs. xx16, unless you specifically ask for the xx16 (the one with the larger hard drive), it's totally up in the air as to what you may get. I'm sure most Comcast pay centers have a bunch of both and it just depends on what they bend over and reach for.


----------



## garypen

I'm in a digital area, so the 34xx series is my thing. (I have a 3412). I was just wondering if there's anything newer I could ask for when I bring my 3412 in for exchange. At the very least, I'm gonna shoot for a 3416. But, if there's something better, I'll shoot for that.


I'm also wondering how this "free DVR for a year" promo is gonna work for existing customers who want a 2nd DVR. Do they still charge the add'l outlet fee? If not, then it's worth it. But, if there's still a $6.95 fee for a jack that's already there and wired, that's just ********, and not worth it despite the waived DVR fee.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think that most, the Moto 6412 is what is on offer. Motorola keeps talking about the multiroom, networked cable boxes with a new improved interface but there is no indication, as far as I know, that Comcast has committed in offering these.



Multi-room is already built into the boxes and the last I heard the main problem was in the software and how to implement parental control for the system and I'm sure another problem is the July dead line for the new boxes with cable cards, I'd bet they want to test them to insure it works with them as well.


The new software ( Tivo interface ) is due to roll out sometime in August on the east coast ( Boston was the area mentioned in the announcement )and make it's way here when they are sure it works back east.


All this has to work together, the new Tivo software, the new boxes and the multi-room and it takes time to do the testing properly. If they release it prematurely with a lot of bugs still in it I'm sure Comcast would never hear the end of it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Multi-room is built in to the existing 64/34xx boxes? I thought it was a new series with a different prefix.


Also, I wasn't aware that the existing boxes even had cable-card capability, as it sounds like you are saying in your post.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Multi-room is built in to the existing 64/34xx boxes? I thought it was a new series with a different prefix.
> 
> 
> Also, I wasn't aware that the existing boxes even had cable-card capability, as it sounds like you are saying in your post.



The existing boxes have multi-room built into them already, Go to the diagnostic menu for the box and you'll see it's there. I believe it's d17.


The existing boxes don't have cable cards, the new DCH boxes do and they have multi-room built into them also. I don't know how I confused you but what I was trying to say was that all of these boxes need to be tested for multi-room and with the new Tivo software. The new DCH boxes are part of this and since they are going to be the standard box and will use cable cards they need to test them also to work just like the existing boxes do. Hope that helps clear things up










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Multi-room functionality requires the "Comcast Central" software at each headend. So until that's upgraded around here, that's a big fat negative on multi-room.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Multi-room functionality requires the "Comcast Central" software at each headend. So until that's upgraded around here, that's a big fat negative on multi-room.



Fender,

Are you sure about that ?? The way I way I understand it "Comcast Central" is part of the new guide ( not the Tivo guide ) and gives you the ability to view multiple channels at once, like picture in picture but has nothing to do with multi-room which is like a network for cable in your home, a master/slave setup where one box interfaces with the other boxes in your home. Here's a link to what I thought Comcast Central was... http://www.comcast.com/newguide/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fender,
> 
> Are you sure about that ?? The way I way I understand it "Comcast Central" is part of the new guide ( not the Tivo guide ) and gives you the ability to view multiple channels at once, like picture in picture but has nothing to do with multi-room which is like a network for cable in your home, a master/slave setup where one box interfaces with the other boxes in your home. Here's a link to what I thought Comcast Central was... http://www.comcast.com/newguide/
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



A little birdie told me the headend software that's needed for Comcast Central is the same software that's needed for multi-room viewing. You're probably right -- from the end-user point of view it's two separate things. But from the headend standpoint, I believe the necessary upgrade takes care of both features. If the "little birdie" wants to elaborate further on this in the public forum, he/she can.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A little birdie told me the headend software that's needed for Comcast Central is the same software that's needed for multi-room viewing. You're probably right -- from the end-user point of view it's two separate things. But from the headend standpoint, I believe the necessary upgrade takes care of both features. If the "little birdie" wants to elaborate further on this in the public forum, he/she can.



That could well be the case, I've just never heard about that before so "little birdie" please enlighten us









I've been waiting for this new guide and multi-room for along time so any new info would be appreciated. In case you're interested here's a link to the Comcast Central forum.... http://comcastcentral.lithium.com/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

The new guide looks nice. But, if the guide data isn't more accurate, it will only be a marginal improvement. I am looking forward to trying the Tivo software, if only to see a more accurate guide. The functionality is almost secondary to me.


Now...Does anybody have any info about this free DVR for a year promo? Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new guide looks nice. But, if the guide data isn't more accurate, it will only be a marginal improvement. I am looking forward to trying the Tivo software, if only to see a more accurate guide. The functionality is almost secondary to me.
> 
> 
> Now...Does anybody have any info about this free DVR for a year promo? Thanks.



I haven't seen the new Comcast Tivo guide but I really don't think it's going to be just like the real Tivo software more like a Tivo lite guide. I don't know that for a fact but I'm not going to get my hopes up but why would Tivo make a better software package for Comcast to compete with it's own software ??? I think Comcast should just buy out Tivo and use it as it's guide..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Tivo is known for its guide accuracy, amongst other things. I'm looking forward to that. As for it competing with Comcast's own guide...well...that's their problem. They are the ones who brought Tivo on board. They must have their reasons. Perhaps the marketing value of the Tivo name alone is good enough for them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo is known for its guide accuracy, amongst other things. I'm looking forward to that. As for it competing with Comcast's own guide...well...that's their problem. They are the ones who brought Tivo on board. They must have their reasons. Perhaps the marketing value of the Tivo name alone is good enough for them.



Gary,

You misunderstood what I was saying " Why would Tivo make a better software package for Comcast". That "Comcast/Tivo" package would compete with Tivo's own standalone package. It would be Tivo software against Tivo (Comcast) software. I wasn't talking about the I-Guide that we use now or even the new I-Guide with "Comcast Centeral" in it, but Tivo on Tivo. It would be to Tivo's advantage to leave out some things in their software they make for Comcast just to let people know that if they like the Comcast/Tivo software that they have a better separate offering of their own. I'm talking about the software that Tivo is writing for Comcast. Sorry if that was confusing.


As far as accuracy, that's a problem with the supplier for Comcast which I believe is Tv-Guide and yes Comcast should get on them to get it corrected. Not being a Tivo owner myself I can't comment on it's accuracy but I'm sure they have problems also, maybe not as bad as Tv Guide seems to have










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

I've actually not had that many problems with the iGuide schedules. I remember it was really bad when the DVR first came out, but I can't remember the last time it was incorrect (besides the FSN-HD and Special Events channel).


----------



## garypen

Tivo competed with itself for all those years with DirecTV. It would be the same thing here.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've actually not had that many problems with the iGuide schedules. I remember it was really bad when the DVR first came out, but I can't remember the last time it was incorrect (besides the FSN-HD and Special Events channel).



I think a lot of the times that it's incorrect is due to the broadcast station making last minute changes into their schedule and it's too late for them to update the guide. Hopefully, now that Comcast owns FSNBA we'll be seeing a lot more HD for the local teams. Maybe a real 24/7 HD channel, like having a local ESPN-HD for the Bay Area
















Yes, I'm lobbying for this to happen










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I've had a few problems with Cartoon Network's Adult Swim but to be fair, they are prone to changing their schedule on a whim and with very short notice.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo competed with itself for all those years with DirecTV. It would be the same thing here.



Gary,

All I'm saying is it won't be like having the real Tivo. If people want Tivo they should get Tivo. That's why I said Comcast should just buy out Tivo and use it as their guide software. We'll see when the software gets released in August ( in Boston ). It's for sure it will be better than the I-Guide that we use right now but so will the new I-Guide that's coming.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo competed with itself for all those years with DirecTV. It would be the same thing here.



But keep in mind that Tivo made many more enhancements to their own hardware/software then they did with the DirecTivo box. DirecTivo pretty much stayed stagnant on the Series 1 platoform (and that was before DirecTV decided to go with their own DVR).


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think a lot of the times that it's incorrect is due to the broadcast station making last minute changes into their schedule and it's too late for them to update the guide.



It's not so much the content or times that have been incorrect, it's the flags, such as "series" or "repeat". I am tired of having to set up a bunch of individual recording events for a series, when I should be able to just set up a single series recording. Or, having a bunch of repeats of an episode recorded when I set it to only record new ones.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But keep in mind that Tivo made many more enhancements to their own hardware/software then they did with the DirecTivo box. DirecTivo pretty much stayed stagnant on the Series 1 platoform (and that was before DirecTV decided to go with their own DVR).



And that stagnant Tivo was still better than DirecTV's own DVR software, just as I suspect Comcast Tivo will be to the new improved Comcast i-Guide. (or whatever the new one is called.)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's not so much the content or times that have been incorrect, it's the flags, such as "series" or "repeat". I am tired of having to set up a bunch of individual recording events for a series, when I should be able to just set up a single series recording. Or, having a bunch of repeats of an episode recorded when I set it to only record new ones.



Gary,

You know I'm also a member of the Tivo Community Forum and I see the same problems with the Tivo that I see with Comcast. People complaining that their recordings are getting screwed up or their series recordings aren't working proberly. If the company that provides the guide data doesn't do it correctly then things will get messed up. It's not Comcast, it's not Directv, it's not Dishs fault but the company that provides the guide data. If the proper flags are not in the provided data then it will be screwed up. Don't know what else to tell you. I like the Tivo interface but even with that if the supplier of their data gives screwed up data even Tivo would not work properly.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Ummm. Okey dokey. I was just looking forward to trying it to see if it was more accurate. If not, I might use the improved i-Guide. Not a big deal.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummm. Okey dokey. I was just looking forward to trying it to see if it was more accurate. If not, I might use the improved i-Guide. Not a big deal.



Gary,

I'm just trying to point out that we need to put some pressure on the providers of the guide data to make it more accurate.


The only thing stopping me from getting a Tivo S3 is that SDV is coming to cable and Tivo is not able to make use of that. The interface for the Tivo is great ( both my brother and sister have Tivo's ) and I like the look and feel of it. Hopefully, they will be able to make the S3 compatible with SDV without doing a hardware change but with a software update but I don't think that is possible and trust me SDV is coming and a lot sooner than most people think. It makes sense, you regain a lot of bandwidth with minimal upgrades to the head-end, much more cost effective and efficient . So I'm hoping the new Tivo/Comcast software will have most of the features that the real Tivo has but it will have the advantage of being able to be used in a SDV system.

I'm just not going to hold my breath










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully, they will be able to make the S3 compatible with SDV without doing a hardware change


 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5229963


----------



## quarque

Could someone please tell me how many HD channels you get on Comcast cable if you don't subscribe to any premium services?


Thanks.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> I'm just trying to point out that we need to put some pressure on the providers of the guide data to make it more accurate.
> 
> 
> The only thing stopping me from getting a Tivo S3 is that SDV is coming to cable and Tivo is not able to make use of that. The interface for the Tivo is great ( both my brother and sister have Tivo's ) and I like the look and feel of it. Hopefully, they will be able to make the S3 compatible with SDV without doing a hardware change but with a software update but I don't think that is possible and trust me SDV is coming and a lot sooner than most people think. It makes sense, you regain a lot of bandwidth with minimal upgrades to the head-end, much more cost effective and efficient . So I'm hoping the new Tivo/Comcast software will have most of the features that the real Tivo has but it will have the advantage of being able to be used in a SDV system.
> 
> I'm just not going to hold my breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wouldnt be surprised if the comcast version is limited to comcast media and the S3 allows unbox, tivocast, and whatever they want to provide on the internet.


I heard through the grapevine somewhere that DTV never liked the idea of you using the box for something that wasnt provided by DTV. IE no music, pictures, etc.


I could see comcast limiting this as well.


On the other hand it could also be a tiered pricing structure with basic DVR stuff at price 1 and full Tivo features at price 2 if comcast allows that.


Competition from iTV and DTV will probably define the feature set as well.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quarque* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could someone please tell me how many HD channels you get on Comcast cable if you don't subscribe to any premium services?



Could some get permission to edit the first post to this new thread? Hopefully keenan can get it.


Regd the channels it depends on the area but the following is the best case:


With *Limited Basic*:

702 KTVU Fox HD
703 KNTV - NBC HD
704 KRON HD
705 KPIX - CBS HD
707 KGO - ABC HD
709 KQED - PBS HD
712 KBCW - CW HD

With *Digital Classic*:

715 NGC - National Geo HD
718 A&E HD
719 Mojo HD (Used to be called INHD)
720 FSN HD (some of live matches)
721 Versus HD (Sports, NHL games)
722 Discovery HD Theater
723 ESPN HD
724 ESPN2 HD
725 Nothing - In the past showed some NFL games
726 TNT HD
727 UHD - Universal HD
728 Music HD (MTV's)


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard through the grapevine somewhere that DTV never liked the idea of you using the box for something that wasnt provided by DTV. IE no music, pictures, etc.



I can't imagine Comcast even entertaining the idea of any Joe calling their tech support regd some problem with these extra apps. I am sure given an option, Tivo wouldn't want to do that...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5229963



Great link (to a link). I hope Tivo and the MSO's can come to an amicable solution to SDV w/ current hardware (especially since mine is coming in 2 days







). SDV could really open up the flood gates for new services...and not just TV. With the saved bandwidth, we could see Internet speeds comparable to FiOS. It's interesting how they mention potential solution, including an external "dongle" that would enable support for 2-way communication. If I were to have to spend $100 or so on something that would keep my S3 usable in 2 years, it certainly wouldn't be the end of the world. I really don't see Comcast doing a wide-spread rollout of SDV any time before that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could some get permission to edit the first post to this new thread? Hopefully keenan can get it.
> 
> 
> Regd the channels it depends on the area but the following is the best case:
> 
> 
> With *Limited Basic*:
> 
> 702 KTVU Fox HD
> 703 KNTV - NBC HD
> 704 KRON HD
> 705 KPIX - CBS HD
> 707 KGO - ABC HD
> 709 KQED - PBS HD
> 712 KBCW - CW HD
> 
> With *Digital Classic*:
> 
> 715 NGC - National Geo HD
> 718 A&E HD
> 719 Mojo HD (Used to be called INHD)
> 720 FSN HD (some of live matches)
> 721 Versus HD (Sports, NHL games)
> 722 Discovery HD Theater
> 723 ESPN HD
> 724 ESPN2 HD
> 725 Nothing - In the past showed some NFL games
> 726 TNT HD
> 727 UHD - Universal HD
> 728 Music HD (MTV's)



If this list is accurate I'll have the first post changed. If folks could look it over and make sure it's correct I'd appreciate it.


We only get 8 of those channels up here in Santa Rosa(the bay area's cable TV history museum).


----------



## fender4645

9. 725 Special Events - Used for NFL-HD Game of the Week, also occasionally used as a spill-over


12. 728 Music HD (combination of HD content from MTV, VH1, and CMT)


----------



## walk

You don't get 725-NFL with Digital Classic any more. You did a couple years ago, but now I guess you have to subscribe to the sports package or whatever.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You don't get 725-NFL with Digital Classic any more. You did a couple years ago, but now I guess you have to subscribe to the sports package or whatever.



Good call...forgot about that.


----------



## bobby94928

The list as shown, is correct, keenan


----------



## timltucker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tivo is known for its guide accuracy, amongst other things. I'm looking forward to that. As for it competing with Comcast's own guide...well...that's their problem. They are the ones who brought Tivo on board. They must have their reasons. Perhaps the marketing value of the Tivo name alone is good enough for them.



I really wish Comcast would fix the guide data accuracy in iGuide. My wife and I have noticed that the detailed listing info is often not very good:


- We've often seen a lead actors name missing from the info description and a minor supporting actor listed instead which seems really strange (not to mention making it hard to find that favorite movie some times when you can't remember the movie name but you remember the name of your favorite lead actress).


- Now what is really odd is that our HDTV with builtin TV-guide On-screen seems to always get this correct when I've thought to compare them. This seems really odd when TV-guide supposedly supplies the guide data for both Comcast's iGuide and the TV-guide On-screen. No idea how this could happen.


- At times Comcast's listing info seems like it has been run through a sarcasm filter. My wife really hates this since she is an English major. This seems to be missing from TV-guide On-Screen too so I'm wondering if Comcast really gets the guide data from the same source.


----------



## sanne

I'm going to be moving to Santa Rosa in July and was wondering if anyone could comment on the quality of Comcast's HD and Internet services. Specifically, what channels are offered, how is the service (low/high bitrates for HD channels?), also what is your internet performance like? Thanks.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to be moving to Santa Rosa in July and was wondering if anyone could comment on the quality of Comcast's HD and Internet services. Specifically, what channels are offered, how is the service (low/high bitrates for HD channels?), also what is your internet performance like? Thanks.



Comcast in Santa Rosa is pitiful. We only get a few of the HD channels: KTVU, KNTV, KPIX, KGO, KQED, FSN, Discovery, and ESPN (plus a few premiums). We're also missing OnDemand and quite a few SD channels.


I can't comment on the internet, but I'd recommend you opt for satellite and DSL (Sonic.net is local and consistently rated #1 or #2 in the country). Skip Comcast.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast in Santa Rosa is pitiful. We only get a few of the HD channels: KTVU, KNTV, KPIX, KGO, KQED, FSN, Discovery, and ESPN (plus a few premiums). We're also missing OnDemand and quite a few SD channels.
> 
> 
> I can't comment on the internet, but I'd recommend you opt for satellite and DSL (Sonic.net is local and consistently rated #1 or #2 in the country). Skip Comcast.



What quality of DSL can you get in Santa Rosa? Is U-Verse an option for you guys?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What quality of DSL can you get in Santa Rosa? Is U-Verse an option for you guys?



No U-Verse yet. I get anywhere around 4mb/s to 5mb/s download speed and around 400kb to 650kb upload most of the time. The cost currently for me just went up to $35 a month as my $25/month deal just ran out. Those above speeds are their Elite DSL service, pretty sure that's what it's called.


As far as reliability, I can only remember maybe 2, at most 3, outages in the last 6-7 yrs.


----------



## Ace of Space

Just got a mailer from Comcast today with an offer to trade in my old DCT2000 for an all digital box, presumably a DCT700. If I did that, they would give me a $10 credit on my next bill and waive my monthly box fee for the next 12 months. I was thinking about it until I went to Motorolas website and checked out the DCT700. What a piece of junk that thing is. No front panel time or channel indicator, not even S-video output. A huge step backwards in my opinion. I think I'll pass on this offer and keep my DCT2000. I wonder how long they'll let me keep it.


----------



## bobby94928

The channel number and time are an info button away, not a big deal to me. The S-video on the other hand is huge.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What quality of DSL can you get in Santa Rosa? Is U-Verse an option for you guys?



Regarding U-verse, things are looking pretty dim for that service. Below is from the U-Verse forum. Check out those target dates....of course, it will probably be that long before we here in Santa Rosa see any more HD channels...


















http://www.uverseusers.com/content/view/138/1/ 

UverseUsers.com - (Disappointing) Notes from AT&T Investor Webcast


----------



## jharkin

In Santa Rosa, Sonic.net has announced formation of their own telco so that they can offer higher speed DSL without depending on AT&T, who don't want to play nice and share, anyway. On their front page is a blurb pointing to press articles about "products at maximum rates of 24Mbps to 100Mbps using ADSL2+ and VDSL2 technologies."


I'm not sure what the timeline is supposed to be.


The easy short term answer is to move near, but not into Santa Rosa. The 'burbs all have much better Comcast than SR itself.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I
> 
> The easy short term answer is to move near, but not into Santa Rosa. The 'burbs all have much better Comcast than SR itself.



Definitely, even the Larkfield/Wikiup area has upgraded systems.


----------



## Mikef5

If you are looking to go with DSL, Sonic Net is the way to go. I have them and they are top notch and their customer support is the best I have ever seen. I can't believe it took me so long to drop AT&T, if I'd dropped them sooner I wouldn't have so many gray hairs









Sonic net is highly recommended.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are looking to go with DSL, Sonic Net is the way to go. I have them and they are top notch and their customer support is the best I have ever seen. I can't believe it took me so long to drop AT&T, if I'd dropped them sooner I wouldn't have so many gray hairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic net is highly recommended.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I was with Sonic way back when they first stared and operated from a hole in the wall downtown Santa Rosa. You could go down there, pay a bill and BS with Dane - great guy BTW.


I really should go back to Sonic but I've been dragging my feet while Comcast drags theirs. With SBC costing me $35 a month now I'm definitely looking at what everybody else has. Sonic has the same service for about $2 less a month, and that's just not worth it to make the change, especially since I've never had any problems with SBC. As far as I know, the fastest you can get from any provider in Santa Rosa is around 4.5 - 5.5mb/s.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got a mailer from Comcast today with an offer to trade in my old DCT2000 for an all digital box, presumably a DCT700. If I did that, they would give me a $10 credit on my next bill and waive my monthly box fee for the next 12 months. I was thinking about it until I went to Motorolas website and checked out the DCT700. What a piece of junk that thing is. No front panel time or channel indicator, not even S-video output. A huge step backwards in my opinion. I think I'll pass on this offer and keep my DCT2000. I wonder how long they'll let me keep it.



You should call them and see if they'll trade it out for something other than a DCT700. They are having a firesale on the embedded boxes. DCH's are coming and soon.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## fender4645

So I called Comcast tonight around 10:45 to schedule my CableCARD install. I immediately get a recording that says: "We're experiencing an unusually high volume of calls, probably due to people ordering the Comcast phone service". Right...I'm sure they're getting an influx of calls at 10:45 so people can order their phone service. Too funny.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was with Sonic way back when they first stared and operated from a hole in the wall downtown Santa Rosa. You could go down there, pay a bill and BS with Dane - great guy BTW.
> 
> 
> I really should go back to Sonic but I've been dragging my feet while Comcast drags theirs. With SBC costing me $35 a month now I'm definitely looking at what everybody else has. Sonic has the same service for about $2 less a month, and that's just not worth it to make the change, especially since I've never had any problems with SBC. As far as I know, the fastest you can get from any provider in Santa Rosa is around 4.5 - 5.5mb/s.



Jim,

I was with Pabell/SBC/AT&T for years, I beta tested the first Dsl in our area with Pacbell but I can tell you without hesitation that Sonic blows them away, not in price but in support and service. I've only had one problem with them and it was actually caused by my modem going bad, I've had no problems since then. I don't recommend things very often but these guys deserve it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I was with Pabell/SBC/AT&T for years, I beta tested the first Dsl in our area with Pacbell but I can tell you without hesitation that Sonic blows them away, not in price but in support and service. I've only had one problem with them and it was actually caused by my modem going bad, I've had no problems since then. I don't recommend things very often but these guys deserve it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, that's the thing, unless Sonic can offer a compelling deal I have no reason to switch as I haven't really had any problems at all with SBC. If I was already with Sonic I probably wouldn't leave them, it's sort of like a solution looking for a problem, of which I don't have so far. In my case Sonic and SBC are one in the same, albeit Sonic is $2 cheaper a month. Now if one or the other offered a higher speed then it would be something to look at - I wish they did, but they don't, yet. Sonic's talk of 24mb/s is definitely interesting, but what's that going to cost? Comcast may be a smidgen faster than what I have now, but the last time I looked they weren't competitive price-wise, I think it ends up being $40-50 a month or some ridiculous figure like that for essentially the same speed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that's the thing, unless Sonic can offer a compelling deal I have no reason to switch as I haven't really had any problems at all with SBC. If I was already with Sonic I probably wouldn't leave them, it's sort of like a solution looking for a problem, of which I don't have so far. In my case Sonic and SBC are one in the same, albeit Sonic is $2 cheaper a month. Now if one or the other offered a higher speed then it would be something to look at - I wish they did, but they don't, yet. Sonic's talk of 24mb/s is definitely interesting, but what's that going to cost? Comcast may be a smidgen faster than what I have now, but the last time I looked they weren't competitive price-wise, I think it ends up being $40-50 a month or some ridiculous figure like that for essentially the same speed.



Jim,


I understand what you are saying and in your situation it might not be the best thing to switch providers but for the people that are looking for a good DSL provider Sonic is heads above most of the providers out there and definitely their customer support is the best around. Maybe Comcast could borrow some of them










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Ace of Space

What exactly is supposed to happen as of July 1st, as far as cable boxes are concerned? I've read a few things, but still don't quit understand exactly what's supposed to happen. Something about being able to purchase our own cable boxes or something like that. Anyone care to enlighten me? I have an opportunity to swap out my old DCT2000 with an all digital box. Would it be wise to do that now are wait and see what happens after July 1st?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly is supposed to happen as of July 1st, as far as cable boxes are concerned? I've read a few things, but still don't quit understand exactly what's supposed to happen. Something about being able to purchase our own cable boxes or something like that. Anyone care to enlighten me? I have an opportunity to swap out my old DCT2000 with an all digital box. Would it be wise to do that now are wait and see what happens after July 1st?



Right now all the boxes use an integrated security function and as of 1 July all new boxes must have that security function separate from the box, which the cable cards will do. Basically, the new Motorola boxes will use cable cards to separate the security functions from the box, which in theory should make it easier for other vendors to make equipment that can make use of cable cards, like the Tivo's . There are other features in the new boxes but the reason for the new DCH boxes is to make use of the cable cards and separate the security function from the box.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Ace of Space

Does that mean that Comcast will eventually want to replace my DCT6200 with one of the new DCH series boxes?


----------



## bobby94928

With all of this talk of Sonic DSL, keep in mind that they ride the same AT&T cable pair that AT&T would use and you will be at the mercy of that pair whoever you use. For example, I am locked into the lowest level of DSL because my of my cable pair makeup back to the central office. With a background in the phone business I am continually challenging the local AT&T Engineering office to bring some fiber into my hub. As of yesterday, they are still laughing at me. They are at the mercy of the home office so I laugh back with them. Now back to the Comcast discussion.....


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that's the thing, unless Sonic can offer a compelling deal I have no reason to switch as I haven't really had any problems at all with SBC. If I was already with Sonic I probably wouldn't leave them, it's sort of like a solution looking for a problem, of which I don't have so far. In my case Sonic and SBC are one in the same, albeit Sonic is $2 cheaper a month. Now if one or the other offered a higher speed then it would be something to look at - I wish they did, but they don't, yet. Sonic's talk of 24mb/s is definitely interesting, but what's that going to cost? Comcast may be a smidgen faster than what I have now, but the last time I looked they weren't competitive price-wise, I think it ends up being $40-50 a month or some ridiculous figure like that for essentially the same speed.



For me, if there was a high cost in switching I would feel the same way. If there was little to no cost in switching and no commitment, I would go with Sonic.


My reasoning would be, if I ever do have a problem I will likely be quite annoyed already and will want it to get fixed quickly and efficiently with no run-arounds, late appointments, etc.


If you have no problems ever, then your exposure to the service/support portion of a company is nil, but you can't predict these things.


Now if Sonic cost significantly more than SBC or there was a long-term commitment, that would be a harder decision.


I too have had few service issues with SBC DSL, but when I did about 5-years back it took me 3 days to navigate through the bureaucracy to find a technician who could understand and fix the problem. There first solution to the problem was to move me to a 256k/128k speed profile. While the problem did go away, I didn't feel that was an acceptable solution as the DSL had been working fine for 3-years earlier and I never had a problem, so clearly something changed recently and I wanted help in isolating that. I had already tried a different modem on my own and had connected to the demarc point, so I knew nothing on my side was causing the issue.


Now the same thing could have happened with Sonic, because I think everyone needs to go through ASI for the provisioning, but I think they would at least treat me better and show genuine concern, which SBC did not.


I do agree if Sonic offered a better promo offer on top of that, then it would be an even easier decision.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does that mean that Comcast will eventually want to replace my DCT6200 with one of the new DCH series boxes?



Yes, they have no choice, so eventually all the old boxes will be gone. It's really not that big of a deal. You will still get everything that you get now it's just the box will use cable cards. The boxes are made by Motorola just like the DCT's are so you as a customer will only see that the new box needs a cable card. There are other features in the new boxes but most of the changes will be transparent to the customer. Change is not always bad










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all of this talk of Sonic DSL, keep in mind that they ride the same AT&T cable pair that AT&T would use and you will be at the mercy of that pair whoever you use. For example, I am locked into the lowest level of DSL because my of my cable pair makeup back to the central office. With a background in the phone business I am continually challenging the local AT&T Engineering office to bring some fiber into my hub. As of yesterday, they are still laughing at me. They are at the mercy of the home office so I laugh back with them. Now back to the Comcast discussion.....



I'm lucky in that I'm about a mile from the switch so I can get whatever the highest speed that is available, which currently is 6mb/s I believe, but it never gets that high in practice, maybe if I was right downtown, but it's usually around 4500-5000kb/s.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree if Sonic offered a better promo offer on top of that, then it would be an even easier decision.



Yes, I'll just have to keep watching to see if they offer anything but I think they are so closely tied to the AT&T price structure that there won't be much difference.


I have no idea what the service/reliability is with Comcast in this area, but it's a moot point until they either lower the price or raise the speed.


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, I think we are getting off topic here so this will be my last on Sonic Net.

I did a speed test and this is what I'm getting down here in Milpitas.


5098 / 632 (Kbps)

(622.3 / 77.1 KB/sec)

Compared to the average of 66 tests from sonic.net:

* download is 77% better, upload is 39% better


Your mileage may vary.


I have been thinking of going with Comcast Internet as soon as my area gets fully upgraded just so I can have everything on one bill but I'm going to have to do a lot of research to see if Comcast is as good as DSL. So if anyone has Comcast internet your input would be appreciated.

Time to go back to Comcast discussions..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Not really off-topic as Comcast is an internet provider. I'd like to hear from anyone in the Santa Rosa area who have Comcast HSI what their experience has been.


You know, if I could drop the landline requirement by going with Sonic I would do it today.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this list is accurate I'll have the first post changed. If folks could look it over and make sure it's correct I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> We only get 8 of those channels up here in Santa Rosa(the bay area's cable TV history museum).



If the first post is going to be updated, how about including information on Enhanced Cable as well, which I think has been available since about six months ago?


I believe the HD lineup for Enhanced Cable is at worst equivalent to that stated for Limited Basic, but at best may for the time being include additional channels from the Digital Classic tier, depending on area?


(In my area it includes Mojo, FSN, Discovery, ESPN, and ESPN2 currently.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the first post is going to be updated, how about including information on Enhanced Cable as well, which I think has been available since about six months ago?
> 
> 
> I believe the HD lineup for Enhanced Cable is at worst equivalent to that stated for Limited Basic, but at best may for the time being include additional channels from the Digital Classic tier, depending on area?
> 
> 
> (In my area it includes Mojo, FSN, Discovery, ESPN, and ESPN2 currently.)



I'll get to it, eventually. The reason the first post doesn't have individual package info is the channel selection for those packages is different depending on where you are located in the bay area. The post is basically focused on what HD channels are available and the equipment. If there's something else that should be added in there feel free to write up something and if it passes muster here with the rest of the thread members we can put it in.


BTW, if someone would format some info on the new equipment that would be nice, like the DCT700, the what and the why, that sort of thing.


Fact is, anyone here can re-do that post and we can get it updated. If everyone prefers that one person does it, I'll do it, or if someone else wants to take a whack at it go for it, but try and give formatted info so it's easier to plug it in.


----------



## walk

I don't think they have any other boxes to give out but the DCT-700. If you want something better you have to spring for HD. Or, DVR at least. What are the new (SD) DVR boxes anyway?


----------



## rsra13

Mike,


Comcast HSI service is top notch, at leat here in San Jose. I don't remember any downtime in the last 4 years. The speeds are better than DSL, they have speed boost that helps a lot.


I guess it depends how you use the internet, for browsing you really don't need a lot, and you won't see any difference. For downloading stuff, I can say that it's really fast. I'm really used now to downloading 300 MB in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Comcast HSI service is top notch, at leat here in San Jose. I don't remember any downtime in the last 4 years. The speeds are better than DSL, they have speed boost that helps a lot.
> 
> 
> I guess it depends how you use the internet, for browsing you really don't need a lot, and you won't see any difference. For downloading stuff, I can say that it's really fast. I'm really used now to downloading 300 MB in a couple of minutes.



Most of what I do is downloading large ISO's for different Linux distro's and I do video files . I'm testing out different Linux systems for a new computer that I'm building so speed is very important to me. My sister has Comcast Internet but she's mostly web browsing and email but I guess I could see her system to get a better feel of it. But she's a little like me, you don't want people screwing around with the computer when you have things set up just the way you like it









How is the customer service for their internet ?? Are the CSR's the same as the cable one's or are they a separate division ?? Support is important when that rare occurrence does happen and you need them










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If the first post is going to be updated, how about including information on Enhanced Cable as well, which I think has been available since about six months ago?



It is my impression "Enhanced" cable is basically standard cable but created for those digital-only customers. It has the exact same channels as standard cable plus one bonus channel (in my area). It is so similar to standard cable that I have concluded it is some accounting placeholder package to keep track of digital vs analog "standard" cable subscribers. Enhanced does cost $1 more per month in many areas. I think they give you Movieplex or some channel like that for your $1. It also comes with 1 free stb, but depending on who you talk to, standard cable did that also.


It doesn't give you any additional HD channels AFAICT. You get what you get before, which is the unencrypted HD channels that you get with standard cable.


You don't get the Digital Classic High Definition Tier, that requires Digital Classic Tier.


Enhanced cable also doesn't affect your Grandfather status.


If you ask for the free DCT-700's they will convert you to Enhanced automatically.


----------



## walk

Comcast HSI is simply amazing, especially since they put in "power boost" which basically un-caps the modem (30 Mbps max) for the first 15-20 megabytes of large files. It even works on uploads (about 2 Mbps max) now.


----------



## c3

If you have both cable modem and DSL services in your area, you can switch between the two to get promotional rates and other incentives.


----------



## rsra13

Linux ISOs should download faster with Comcast HSI.


The support team is different from the one for TV. And it's like all support teams, you can't expect a lot for the first person that answer your call, but you can request to talk with someone that knows.


I only remember one call in the last years. I moved to a new house, and it seems that they guy that did the "installation" did something wrong. Since I knowledgeable about networking and IT I had an idea of what the problem was, so the first person I talked to I let her know what the issue was, and she tried to help but she really didn't know how. My call dropped, so I called again. And I explained again my issue to a new person, she already knew what to do and that's it. I think the problem was that the tech that did the install didn't registered my cable modem the right way.


Oh and the best thing of all, right now I'm paying $20/month for HSI.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have both cable modem and DSL services in your area, you can switch between the two to get promotional rates and other incentives.



That was I was looking to do, but none of them seem to have any clear cut advantage. The below is what it available in my area - all from their websites.

Comcast

6mb service

$24.95 for six months and then it goes to $42.95 per month.


Total for year of service - $407.47

Comcast

8mb service

$43.00 for six months and then it goes to $52.95 per month


Total for year of service - 575.70

AT&T

6mb service

$34.99 per month


Total for year of service - $419.88

Sonic

6mb service

$32.95 - which can be locked for a year


Total for year of service - $395.28


The Sonic rate says it's promotional, after the one year price freeze it appears it could go to their standard rate which is $64.95 per month totaling $779.40 for a year of service although I can't imagine they would do that as it's wholly uncompetitive.


None of the above include any install/equipment charges.


So, I guess I'm staying where I am for now. I will try to play the Comcast $24.95 rate off of AT&T to get them to move down on the $34.99. I'm not sure if Sonic bargains or not.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/13/c...-800-the-next/ 


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## c3

Don't sign up directly through Comcast. Places like Circuit City usually have free modem after rebate, $100 gift card, and $20/month for 6 months. Amazon has similar deal but no modem. Promotions vary.


AT&T has up to 2 months free and up to $50 back. Free DSL modem after rebate.


I don't think I have ever paid for installation and activation charges.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Don't sign up directly through Comcast. Places like Circuit City usually have free modem after rebate, $100 gift card, and $20/month for 6 months. Amazon has similar deal but no modem. Promotions vary.
> 
> 
> AT&T has up to 2 months free and up to $50 back. Free DSL modem after rebate.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever paid for installation and activation charges.



Thanks, I would have never thought about looking at Amazon or Circuit City, those deals definitely have my interest.


Can I do everything I do with SBC with Comcast HSI? Multiple computers/users, PS3, S3, wireless...?


----------



## walk

Yes and it's even easier (no PPOE login stuff to deal with on your router). I mean you don't have to TELL them you have a router, but I don't think they even mind anymore...


For email you can setup multiple sub-accounts.


You also get a small web page hosting (5 megabytes, I think, but no bandwidth limits..)


I got a $33/mo for 1 year deal when I moved (for 6Mb).

With "speed boost" it looks like this









for the first 15-20 megs of large files, anyway, normally 6Mb/384k.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can I do everything I do with SBC with Comcast HSI? Multiple computers/users, PS3, S3, wireless...?



All of your devices should already be on a LAN behind a router. Changing the ISP is just a matter of plugging that router into a cable modem instead of a DSL modem. Your devices shouldn't even know the difference.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For email you can setup multiple sub-accounts.



Do not use the ISP's email and web services if you want to play the ISP switching game.


----------



## walk

Check this list, too
http://www.dslreports.com/archive/co...?s=22713&r=665 


(near the bottom of the page)

29365/1701 Comcast anon Santa Rosa, CA, USA 12th 09:21 PM

(one of the fastest Comcast HSI speeds in the whole country, in Santa Rosa?? who'da thunk it?)


----------



## sfhub

The only other questions I have are regarding servers, p2p, and capping bandwidth if you send/receive too much. Any comments from Comcast users?


----------



## walk

You're not allowed to run web or email servers, and they block ports 25 and 80 anyway. Technically as long as you're not crippling the network, what they don't know won't hurt em...


P2P is allowed, or at least not blocked, and there is a bandwidth cap, but I think as long as you don't go totally bonkers you should be fine. I've heard 100 GB per month will start to put you on the radar.... I've ran P2P 24/7 before and not had any problems - though I doubt if my usage was over 20 GB/month, let alone 100...


----------



## rsra13

I've run web servers. A web interface in port 8080 to access Sage TV from outside, really useful. No problem from Comcast.


I've run P2P: Torrent and edonkey (emule). Both at the same time with no problem. I think with edonkey I've been running for 2 o 3 days. For torrent, since Comcast is so fast, it usually takes max 6 hours for the biggest files 4-6 GB.


But I don't download everyday, and I don't think I've downloaded more than 20 GB in any month.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All of your devices should already be on a LAN behind a router. Changing the ISP is just a matter of plugging that router into a cable modem instead of a DSL modem. Your devices shouldn't even know the difference.



What I have is 2Wire DSL modem that plugs into a Linksys gigabyte switch, everything plugs into the switch.


Also use two ISP-based email/login accounts which is going to be a bit of a pain when switching to another ISP.


----------



## Keenan

Another added benefit of going with Comcast is that I can dump my POTS line which will save me another $13 a month.


So, given that reliability, service and functionality are essentially the same for both Comcast and AT&T/Sonic, hopefully anyways, then Comcast seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another added benefit of going with Comcast is that I can dump my POTS line which will save me another $13 a month.



That's the main reason I have Comcast HSI.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the main reason I have Comcast HSI.



How's the reliability of service, honestly? Having practically 365days/7yrs of uptime with SBC it can only get worse who ever I go with - which is fine, no provider is perfect - but are we talking once a month, every couple of months, can't remember the last time...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I have is 2Wire DSL modem that plugs into a Linksys gigabyte switch, everything plugs into the switch.



That DSL modem has a built-in router. There are cable modems with built-in router as well, but I prefer to use a separate router for my LAN. That makes switching between DSL and cable really easy.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're not allowed to run web or email servers, and they block ports 25 and 80 anyway.



They don't block 80. I haven't tried 25. Only time I remember Comcast blocking 80 was a few years back and there was some really bad virus that was spreading around with port 80. But I always run HTTP and SSH on multiple ports. Also ip address does not really change may be once in a few months.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That DSL modem has a built-in router. There are cable modems with built-in router as well, but I prefer to use a separate router for my LAN. That makes switching between DSL and cable really easy.



Good idea, does the "free" modem that comes with the Comcast service have a builtin router?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good idea, does the "free" modem that comes with the Comcast service have a builtin router?



Not the one I got from Circuit City, and most likely no. This site offers a separate wireless router as well. No personal experience with that site, so it's not a recommendation.

http://www.comcastspecial.com/index.html?PID=cj:227502


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not the one I got from Circuit City, and most likely no. This site offers a separate wireless router as well. No personal experience with that site, so it's not a recommendation.
> 
> http://www.comcastspecial.com/index.html?PID=cj:227502



Interesting, I've had D-Link stuff before and never had a problem with it. This link seems to be a better deal than the CC one.

http://compass.getconnected.com/?***...web&append=yes 

Circuit City Online - Set Location


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the reliability of service, honestly? Having practically 365days/7yrs of uptime with SBC it can only get worse who ever I go with - which is fine, no provider is perfect - but are we talking once a month, every couple of months, can't remember the last time...



It's not 100%, but it's close--comparable to what you describe at SBC. And phone support has been good--to my astonishment. I've been with the service since the [email protected] days, before the feeding chain of takeovers got us to Comcast. Back then, all outages--and they were frequent--were defined as the customer's fault, which made service calls a Kafka-like experience. From that memory, I still wince when I call Comcast, but they've been patient (even when my modem was at fault) and candid.


My only complaint is an odd one. I often email to Japan, and many of those get "refused"--forcing me to use a different account. Somewhere, there's a Comcast server that is still on someone's spam list.


----------



## walk

Mine has never been down that I can remember.


Not since the AT&T days, anyway. THAT I remember......


----------



## pmacafee


I have lost a fun recorded program.

I had to exchange my 6412 box for a 3416 and had put the HD puff program "Alien Adventure" on the DVR. I actually kind of liked it and would go to it from time to time, especially for guests viewing my home projector setup.


Well now INHD is Mojo and I have scanned the guide schedules looking for the program and it just can't be found. Am I looking on the right channel? Do these things just come around after a while? Can I buy this animated program somewhere?

Philip Macafee


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmacafee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have lost a fun recorded program.
> 
> I had to exchange my 6412 box for a 3416 and had put the HD puff program "Alien Adventure" on the DVR. I actually kind of liked it and would go to it from time to time, especially for guests viewing my home projector setup.
> 
> 
> Well now INHD is Mojo and I have scanned the guide schedules looking for the program and it just can't be found. Am I looking on the right channel? Do these things just come around after a while. Can I buy this animated program somewhere?



The film is available on DVD, but alas not HD DVD. You can get it from an assortment of internet vendors like Amazon. Netflix also has it. It is a 2D-3D disc. Have it your way.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the reliability of service, honestly? Having practically 365days/7yrs of uptime with SBC it can only get worse who ever I go with - which is fine, no provider is perfect - but are we talking once a month, every couple of months, can't remember the last time...



Since Comcast took it over from AT&T (I was a transfer customer), I would say there has been maybe 3 outages, never lasting more than a few hours.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mine has never been down that I can remember.
> 
> 
> Not since the AT&T days, anyway. THAT I remember......



Hahaha...yeah, AT&T was pretty bad. I remember having weekly outages. The lack of a land line was the only thing that kept me from switching to DSL during those days.


----------



## sfhub

So ATT used to be HSI, now ATT is DSL, so they have come full circle and are competing with their former self. That's karma for you.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So ATT used to be HSI, now ATT is DSL, so they have come full circle and are competing with their former self. That's karma for you.



It's worse than the "Let's spend millions changing our branding to Cingular, and then a few years later spend millions more to change it back."


----------



## walk

I've had the service since TCI. They were good, uncapped download (maybe 8-10mbits from fast sites, this was 1999 after all), but only 128k upload.


Then ATTBI came in and *cough* re-built the system, which worked horribly for the first month or so (weekly outages? try 5-minutely outages) and capped the download to 1.5mbits. ATTBI - let us never speak of this again...


When Comcast took over they immediately doubled the upload to 256k, and raised the download to 2Mbit, then 3Mbit down and 384k up, then 4M down, and now 6M/384k with speed boosts on both (30M/1.5M). I guess there's 8Mb service available too, though for the price I don't think it's worth it... not if you can get 6Mb for $33/mo (and 8Mb is what, $75?).


----------



## fender4645

So I received my S3 yesterday and had scheduled a CC install appointment for today in anticipation. I just got a call saying they're out of CC and have to reschedule to next Wednesday!







I'm glad I took the morning off of work for this.


For those that have an S3, once the cable cards are installed, will I start receiving the SD channels in digital? (a la ADS). I'm noticing I'm pulling in the analog versions right now.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those that have an S3, once the cable cards are installed, will I start receiving the SD channels in digital? (a la ADS).



That depends on how lucky you are. I couldn't get ADS when I tried to get it. Even tried adding DCT700 to my account. Now I have it for some reason.


----------



## Keenan

Ok, the below has the channel updates, make sure it's correct and then we can work on the rest of it, the equipment, etc. I'm guessing all references to INHD should be removed..??


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

San Francisco Bay Area Comcast Information

============================================================ ==============


This thread contains posts regarding Comcast HDTV service in the San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose Bay Area. (This covers San Francisco, San Mateo, Santa Clara, Alameda, Contra Costa, Marin, Sonoma, and Napa counties.)


For Solano County see note below.


To summarize status as of August, 2006:

*HD Channels:*


Note: Not all channels are available everywhere. Check with your local Comcast office, or better yet, post the question here as you will get the most accurate, up to date, information from this group. Having a location/city in your profile helps tremendously.

Local broadcast channels - available with Limited Basic subscription

702 KTVU-DT (FOX) 720p & DD 5.1

703 KNTV-DT (NBC) 1080i & DD 5.1

704 KRON-DT (MyTV) 1080i

705 KPIX-DT (CBS) 1080i & DD 5.1

707 KGO-DT (ABC) 720p & DD 5.1

709 KQED-DT (PBS) (on air 8 p.m. to 6 a.m.) 1080i & DD 5.1

712 KBCW-DT (CW) 1080i

Digital Classic subscription required

715 NGC - National Geographic HD 720p

718 A&E - Arts & Entertainment HD

719 MoJo HD (formerly INHD) 1080i

720 FSNBA-HD Fox Sports Bay Area HD 1080i (some Warriors, A's and Giants games ) FSN Bay Area Website-- HD Schedule 


721 Versus HD (sports, NHL, golf)

722 Discovery HD Theater 1080i & DD 5.1

723 ESPN HD (encrypted in most areas) 720p & DD 5.1

724 ESPN2 HD 720p

725 Special Events - (Used for NFL-HD Game of the Week, also occasionally used as a spill-over)


726 TNT-HD 1080i

727 UHD - Universal HD 1080i

728 Music HD (combination of HD content from MTV, VH1, and CMT)

Premium Channels

730 HBO HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

732 Cinemax HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

734 Starz HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

736 Showtime HD West (encrypted) 1080i & DD 5.1

*Note re encryption:* This varies from one head end to the next. Some premiums and/or ESPN HD and/or InHD may be unencrypted in your area, but that will change as soon as Comcast gets all the necessary equipment to encrypt. Only the local HD channels will be "in the clear" once all the head ends have the proper equipment.

*Note re ADS:* ADS, or *A*nalog-*D*igital *S*imulcasting, is when the analog channels are duplicated as digital subchannels. This allows for cheaper, smaller digital boxes as the analog tuner is not needed. ADS also eliminates the need for MPEG encoders in the DVR's. The primary advantage is the elimination of interference typically associated with analog signals.


Most 750/850MHz systems in the Bay Area have implemented ADS. The surest way of obtaining the digital versions of the analog channels is to incorporate at least one Motorola 3412 STB in your household. Once the headend receives the signal that you're in an "ADS-ready" area, your other STB's will automatically start using the digital channels. To find out if you're receiving the digital channels, tune both of your tuners to channel 2, go in to the diagnostics menu, and go to "d06 CURRENT CHANNEL STATUS". If both tuners say 'QAM 256" then you're receiving the digital version of the channel. If they say "Analog" then you are receiving the analog version of the channel.

*Note re 550 Mhz systems:* Not all (or any) HD channels may be available in some Bay Area systems because they are not yet "rebuilt" to either 750 mHz or 860 mHz and thus have less bandwidth to devote to HDTV. As it stands August 2006, there doesn't appear to be any plans to upgrade these systems to bring parity with the rest of the SF bay area. The prevailing assumption is that as we move closer to the analog OTA shutdown date, Comcast will be moving analog channels to digital, and thus, freeing up bandwidth for more channels and services on these systems. This looks to be a long and slow process covering years so don't expect anything new to appear on these systems anytime soon. On these systems you will NOT get: INHD***, INHD2,*** FSN Bay Area HD***, Showtime HD, KRON HD and/or HD Special Events among others depending on the particular system.


But, you will pay the same rates as subscribers who do receive the full complement of channels and services. This is an inequity that Comcast, to date, has not addressed and continues to remain silent on.


These systems are located in, among other areas,


Antioch

Hayward

Los Gatos

Milpitas

Pittsburg

San Leandro

San Lorenzo

Santa Rosa

Saratoga

Sunnyvale(parts)

Vallejo

*** INHD and INHD2 are available in areas of Saratoga, Milpitas and Los Gatos even though these are primarily 550 Mhz systems.

*Note: Solano County.* Information obtained from Comcast subscriber heyjjjaded in Vacaville.


1. Our local HD channels are all out of Sacramento

2. Unlike Sacramento though, all of our HD channels are in the 700's (the way they are in San Francisco)

3. We get standard network non-HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox) from both Sacramento & San Francisco

4. The 800 telephone number on our Comcast brochure puts us through to the bay area

5. Our HD problems (break-ups, audio-drops, failure to switch from INHD2 to FSN HD) almost always coincide with the same problems reported by the Sacramento customers


For further Sacramento information, see the Sacramento Comcast Thread 


*HD Capable Set Top Box/Firmware:*


Motorola 5100 and Motorola 6200


The 6200 has a faster processor and two firewire (IEEE 1394) ports.


Firmware 7.15 (7.10 in some areas). DVI and Firewire are activated with both versions but are more stable and user friendly with 7.15.


Current software is 51.88-2002.


See the rest of the thread, below, or the 5100/6200 thread in the HDTV Hardware forum for more specific information.

*HD-DVR/Software:*


Motorola 6412-- first became available in December 2004. (6208 was originally projected to be available November/December 2003). Costs extra $9.95 per month (or $4.95 per month more than a non-DVR HD STB rental from Comcast) above what you are otherwise paying for now.


Software for the HD DVR the iGuide, by Guideworks, a joint venture of Comcast and Gemstar-TV Guide. Software for all other HD boxes will eventually be the iGuide but has not yet been downloaded to them as of February 17, 2005.


Current firmware version for the 6412:


Current software version for the 6412: 71.44 1203 (revision should be coming in the next couple of months)



Motorola 6412 PIII--same as 6412 listed above but has HDMI video output vs DVI for the above 6412.


Current firmware version for the 6412-PIII: 12.31



Motorola 3412--same as 6412 PIII only it has no analog tuner. The 3412 is a digital-only DVR and can be used only on systems where ADS has been implemented.


Current firmware version for the 3412: 12.22


*Costs:*


Limited basic cable, which is required for all subscriptions, ranges from $9 to $17 per month depending on your area. HD STB rental (non-DVR) is $5 per month. To get INHD and ESPN HD, if encrypted, you need Digital Classic tier at $9.95 per month. Premium HD channels, if encrypted, are received with any a la carte or package subscription that includes the SD versions of those channels.


HD-DVR (6412-3412) cost: $4.95 more per month than the standard HD STB. To be eligible to rent the DVR you must have a subscription to Standard Cable and at least Digital Classic--average cost--$57


Note: All the above prices prices and packages will vary somewhat from area to area, check with others in your location and/or contact the local Comcast office that serves your area.



I will update this summary as information changes. If anyone has different or updated information to the above, please post it to this thread and I will incorporate it.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That depends on how lucky you are. I couldn't get ADS when I tried to get it. Even tried adding DCT700 to my account. Now I have it for some reason.



I've had ADS for a while now...but I could have sworn the 2-72 channels I'm getting sans the CC is in analog. Where's the best place to look for that on the S3?


----------



## walk

Isn't 709 KQED on 24/7 now?


Also 704 seems to be a mix of original KRON programming (rarely HD though) and that "MyHD".


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Isn't 709 KQED on 24/7 now?



It's been 24/7 for quite some time now.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had ADS for a while now...but I could have sworn the 2-72 channels I'm getting sans the CC is in analog. Where's the best place to look for that on the S3?



ADS does not apply at all unless the CableCards are installed to handle the QAM mapping. Whether the CableCards will be programmed for analog or ADS is another issue.


----------



## Grandude

On the Comcast vs Sonic.net debate, I had Sonic/Broadlink service for a few years and it seems the Broadlink connection would go down monthly. The Broadlink part wasn't cheap either so last year I switched to Comcast HSI and now get 3 or 4 times the speed as a little bit less in price and so far, Comcast has not burped once.

DSL isn't available where I live which is just below Larkfield and I'm on the Healdsburg Comcast head end.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Sonic rate says it's promotional, after the one year price freeze it appears it could go to their standard rate which is $64.95 per month totaling $779.40 for a year of service although I can't imagine they would do that as it's wholly uncompetitive.



You just have to commit to another year to keep the promo price. The other good thing about Sonic is the additional services. Namely, I love their usenet access. For anybody who has experience with binary usenet, you usually end up paying some 3rd party $10-$20 per month. With Sonic, it's included, and it's as fast as your connection (I download stuff at 650 kB/s). It's great.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the Comcast vs Sonic.net debate, I had Sonic/Broadlink service for a few years and it seems the Broadlink connection would go down monthly. The Broadlink part wasn't cheap either so last year I switched to Comcast HSI and now get 3 or 4 times the speed as a little bit less in price and so far, Comcast has not burped once.
> 
> DSL isn't available where I live which is just below Larkfield and I'm on the Healdsburg Comcast head end.



Yeah, I tried Broadlink briefly, and it was crap. I'm skeptical of people talking about WiMax. I don't know if wireless can ever compete.


----------



## nikeykid









wow....... giants visit fenway park for the first time since 1912 and hdsportsguide makes no mention of any HD we'd be able to see. the fox saturday game is definitely widescreen SD. this sucks. every red sox game is in HD (but obviously we have no access to NESN). i was looking forward to it.


----------



## walk

Comcast HSI includes a free Giganews account, it does have a 2GByte/month limit though.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most 750/850MHz
> 
> ...
> 
> HD-DVR (6412-3412) cost: $4.95 more per month than the standard HD STB. To be eligible to rent the DVR you must have a subscription to Standard Cable and at least Digital Classic--average cost--$57
> 
> ...
> 
> Note: All the above prices prices and packages will vary somewhat from area to area, check with others in your location and/or contact the local Comcast office that serves your area.



Sorry, I know you mentioned just wanting the channel information reviewed, but I figured I'd post the other stuff before I forget.


Should say "750/*860*"MHz


HD-DVR ($11.95) changed to $6.95 more than standard HD-STB ($5). There may have been mention that HD-STB might be going up also.


HD-DVR (in our area) requires

Expanded Basic $37.23

Digital Classic $11.95

DVR Service $11.95


Depending on your existing/desired service, true cost can range from $61.13/mo to $11.95/mo extra.


----------



## Brian Conrad

To require Expanded Basic for an HD product is nothing short of a scam. I got stuck with a similar scam when I switched from Dish Network to Comcast. They gave you a credit if they could take the Dish receiver but you had to also have Expanded Basic to get the credit. IOW a plain and simple shell game if you do the math. Analog TV looks like crap on an HD set so I know few HD owners who ever watch it. It's like giving them welfare payments.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ADS does not apply at all unless the CableCards are installed to handle the QAM mapping. Whether the CableCards will be programmed for analog or ADS is another issue.



Gotcha. I'll make sure I mention it to the installer if/when he shows up. Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know you mentioned just wanting the channel information reviewed, but I figured I'd post the other stuff before I forget.
> 
> 
> Should say "750/*860*"MHz
> 
> 
> HD-DVR ($11.95) changed to $6.95 more than standard HD-STB ($5). There may have been mention that HD-STB might be going up also.
> 
> 
> HD-DVR (in our area) requires
> 
> Expanded Basic $37.23
> 
> Digital Classic $11.95
> 
> DVR Service $11.95
> 
> 
> Depending on your existing/desired service, true cost can range from $61.13/mo to $11.95/mo extra.



No, no, I wanted all of it reviewed, what you've posted here is excellent. I figure we'll tear it apart and put it back together over the next few days and if it all looks good get it pasted into the first post.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had ADS for a while now...but I could have sworn the 2-72 channels I'm getting sans the CC is in analog. Where's the best place to look for that on the S3?



It's been awhile, but if you tune to one of those channels, then go to TiVo Central, select Messages and Settings, Account and System Information, then Diagnostics it will give you all the related info to the channel you're tuned to.


----------



## Keenan

From Fred's HOTP thread,

*The Business of Television*
*Comcast to Spread Cost of CableCard Set-Tops*
*Operators Turns to Subscribers to Recover Costs*

By Todd Spangler *Multichannel News* 6/14/2007


Comcast expects to increase fees to both new and existing subscribers to recover the higher costs of CableCard-based set-top boxes, which most cable operators will be required to deploy starting July 1 under the Federal Communications Commission's so-called integration ban.


Comcast eventually will apply incrementally higher fees across all markets, including those price-regulated by the FCC.


We'll recover our costs, Comcast senior director of communications for government affairs Sena Fitzmaurice said. We plan to recoup the cost of the [CableCard] boxes.


But it's not yet clear how much higher fees will be because of the FCC's CableCard mandate.


According to the National Cable & Telecommunications Association, the work necessary to enable set-top devices to work with CableCards will add approximately $72-$93 to each set-top. The association has claimed that translates into $2-$3 more in monthly lease charges to consumers.


However, Comcast does not intend to charge extra fees for only those subscribers with CableCard-based boxes. Rather, the cost of CableCard set-tops will be averaged with the cost of set-tops with integrated security features or otherwise spread among existing subscribers.


Under FCC regulations, in markets where a cable operator is deemed to not be subject to effective competition, local franchise authorities regulate rates for equipment and installation services based on an average of costs reported by the cable operator. Operators must file updated equipment and installation charges annually.


Comcast most recently filed those cost calculations companywide for regulated markets this spring. When the operator updates its equipment and installation charges in the spring of 2008, the costs associated with CableCard boxes that have been deployed this year will be factored in.


In unregulated markets -- where competitors have sizable share -- Comcast's individual systems will determine how to recoup CableCard costs. Extra fees may be incorporated into certain levels of service, such as digital-cable tiers, or take the form of an additional box charge, according to the company.

http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leID=CA6452165 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post10789339 

Hot Off The Press: The Latest TV News and Information - AVS Forum


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had ADS for a while now...but I could have sworn the 2-72 channels I'm getting sans the CC is in analog. Where's the best place to look for that on the S3?



I don't have S3 but if it allows you to select "quality" for a recording on a channel then it is not digital. If that fails, record a program in BestQuality and if that take 3GB+, then it is analog.


----------



## raghu1111

Digital subcription required is ambiguous. Digital Classic should offcially allow all those channels as of now.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That depends on how lucky you are. I couldn't get ADS when I tried to get it. Even tried adding DCT700 to my account. Now I have it for some reason.



When I got my s3, ADS was not turned on automatically. It does not seem like they do this automatically for the s3 cablecards (go figure; the digital artifacts must be worse than the analog ones in some neighborhoods). However it just took 1 simple phone call to comcast to get them to turn on ADS for my s3. No need to screw around with activating some other device just to get ADS on the s3.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How's the reliability of service, honestly? Having practically 365days/7yrs of uptime with SBC it can only get worse who ever I go with - which is fine, no provider is perfect - but are we talking once a month, every couple of months, can't remember the last time...



I've had about 3 multi-hour mid day outages with comcast in the last month. This is below average - usually such outages come with winter storms or at 2am when ISPs are doing maintenace. Apparently comcast has been screwing around with power supplies in my area. When I call them to find out why I have neither working internet nor TV they are unapolgetic and don't have an ETA for repair. They are just like: oh ya, there's an outage in your area.

I probably would upgrade to a higher service level if they truly offered one - the Comcast tech advised *against* paying for their higher peak bandwidth service, claiming it wouldn't improve reliability or even provide the bandwidth difference that their marketing advertises.


On the other hand, with SBC dsl, I used to have outages as well, especially due to upstream network maintenance. Back in the day, covad business dsl used to give me the best uptime.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> However it just took 1 simple phone call to comcast to get them to turn on ADS for my s3. No need to screw around with activating some other device just to get ADS on the s3.



As is the case with many conversations with Comcast, it just depends on who you talk to. If you get the wrong person, it is a long process. If you get the right person it is very quick.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> Digital subcription required is ambiguous. Digital Classic should offcially allow all those channels as of now.



Fixed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had about 3 multi-hour mid day outages with comcast in the last month. This is below average - usually such outages come with winter storms or at 2am when ISPs are doing maintenace. Apparently comcast has been screwing around with power supplies in my area. When I call them to find out why I have neither working internet nor TV they are unapolgetic and don't have an ETA for repair. They are just like: oh ya, there's an outage in your area.
> 
> I probably would upgrade to a higher service level if they truly offered one - the Comcast tech advised *against* paying for their higher peak bandwidth service, claiming it wouldn't improve reliability or even provide the bandwidth difference that their marketing advertises.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, with SBC dsl, I used to have outages as well, especially due to upstream network maintenance. Back in the day, covad business dsl used to give me the best uptime.



Thanks, what is your area?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, what is your area?



Kentfield. When I last had DSL that was San Francisco. I do like having the higher bandwidth of the cable modem. If you can get 24x7 uptime out of your service, I think you're getting lucky; I don't think you can count on that when just paying residential rates.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As is the case with many conversations with Comcast, it just depends on who you talk to. If you get the wrong person, it is a long process. If you get the right person it is very quick.



The takeaway being to just call back if you get someone who doesn't know how to activate ADS instead of going to all the trouble of renting an extra STB just to try and get ADS activated (like some have suggested doing).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The takeaway being to just call back if you get someone who doesn't know how to activate ADS instead of going to all the trouble of renting an extra STB just to try and get ADS activated (like some have suggested doing).



I called twice and got nowhere. People have reported successful results by adding all digital boxes, so I tried it, and it still didn't work. I gave up, since ADS was not really important to me. My S3s are used to record only HD channels anyway. Then without me doing anything, my CableCards were updated with ADS mapping.


----------



## pmacafee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The film is available on DVD, but alas not HD DVD. You can get it from an assortment of internet vendors like Amazon. Netflix also has it. It is a 2D-3D disc. Have it your way.



The 3D disk seems interesting. But I think I need a special video card and special glasses to plug into it. Years ago I got a video card with a jack and the glasses but never got it working. The card has long since died. Can the 3D disk just be played in a regular DVD player and viewer just wear cardboard glasses?


----------



## bobby94928

Yes and the glasses come with the disc. That same 3D disc also has 2D as well.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The takeaway being to just call back if you get someone who doesn't know how to activate ADS instead of going to all the trouble of renting an extra STB just to try and get ADS activated (like some have suggested doing).



The takeaway is that I've learned from experience not to expect my own experience to be similar to someone else's experience. Something that may take 1 call for me could take 2-10 calls for someone else. One just needs to decide how much effort the particular thing they are calling about is worth to the individual.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone in Milpitas. Look to channel 715 ( NGC-HD ), it's been there for 3 days and no one noticed it ???










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the National Cable & Telecommunications Association, the work necessary to enable set-top devices to work with CableCards will add approximately $72-$93 to each set-top. The association has claimed that translates into $2-$3 more in monthly lease charges to consumers.



Exactly as I predicted... And I'm sure this will create a vast new market for CableCard 1.0 /sarcasm
*Thanks a lot FCC!*


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exactly as I predicted... And I'm sure this will create a vast new market for CableCard 1.0 /sarcasm
> *Thanks a lot FCC!*



Here's the problem with blaming the FCC. The cable cards have been bi-directional all along, it was the choice of the manufacturers to make their hardware uni-directional. Why did the manufacturers not make their products fully compliant with the cable card specs ??? It was cheaper for them to do that or they wanted you to use their interface instead of the cable companies. What it seems the FCC is trying to do is to get everyone to use the same standards and not to deviate from the specs but fully use them. Now that the FCC has said that cable companies have to use cable cards it's hoped that cable cards for other vendors will finally get the support that they need. Yes, it sucks that the customer gets the cost passed on to them but there's plenty of blame to go around not just the FCC.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The takeaway is that I've learned from experience not to expect my own experience to be similar to someone else's experience. Something that may take 1 call for me could take 2-10 calls for someone else. One just needs to decide how much effort the particular thing they are calling about is worth to the individual.



Yes of course "YMMV", as they say. I would think that'd be simple common sense not something to be newly learned thru dealing with comcast.


BTW, I'm sorry to hear c3 couldn't get comcast to turn on ADS by request, and I probably wouldn't keep calling for something as minor as ADS.


The point I was trying to make in the first place was that I don't think one should obtain equipment you don't need just to try and get ADS. If you can't get comcast to turn on ADS in an area that has it, you have a communication problem with comcast and acquiring more equipment doesn't solve that.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with blaming the FCC.



I think someone in the MSO propoganda department should be taught a lesson in economics.


The CableCARDs cost around $70 today according to what they charge me if I lose them. That is with what, somewhere between 160-250k cards deployed?


Now doesn't the pricing go down significantly if you now start talking about millions of cards? Any 5-yr old selling lemonade can figure that one out.


Now add in that the CableCARDs aren't really sitting at 75% failure rate as you would be led to believe by some poorly trained installers (need to bring eight cards to find 2 that will work on an S3) and the problems there are with back-end configuration and accounting of the cards.


I will predict when it is all said and done the added cost will be at least 50% less than current $70 pricing. There may be some short term added work for deploying the boxes, but none of this write down the Host/Data/CC ID and call it in over the phone stuff. There will just be barcodes that are scanned in prior to bringing the boxes out.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The point I was trying to make in the first place was that I don't think one should obtain equipment you don't need just to try and get ADS. If you can't get comcast to turn on ADS in an area that has it, you have a communication problem with comcast and acquiring more equipment doesn't solve that.



Why not? You should use whatever works for you.


My friend is in c3's area and wanted to get switched to digital versions on their S3 because they have bad wiring and the analog feed is not too good. They went to the local office, spent 30min and got nowhere (except being pushed to upgrade to higher value packages). They called in twice and Comcast said his area doesn't have digital simulcast and even if they did, they had no way to turn it on for the S3. In frustration he asked me what to do. I had him order the free DCT-700 to be shipped to his doorstep and within minutes he was switched over to digital on the S3s. He thanked me and told me when the DCT-700 arrived he would just drop it off at the local office and be out in 5 minutes and he wished he had done it this way from the start. I think he ended up keeping the DCT-700 for onDemand, but that is besides the point.


----------



## bobby94928

I think the point is that you shouldn't need to go through hoops just to get what the CSR should be able to do anyway. They, Comcast, need to figure it out.....


----------



## sfhub

That I would agree with whole-heartedly.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The point I was trying to make in the first place was that I don't think one should obtain equipment you don't need just to try and get ADS. If you can't get comcast to turn on ADS in an area that has it, you have a communication problem with comcast and acquiring more equipment doesn't solve that.



Not true. Comcast uses the reply back from your equipment as a way to determine if you're in an ADS-ready area. So if you put, say, a 3416 in your house, that tells the head-end you're in an ADS-ready area and "flags" your account as ADS. When ADS was first being rolled out, this was essentially the only way to actually activate it. This may have changed over the last few months as more and more areas become ADS-ready...but I believe it's still a valid method of getting your account to be flagged.


Also, I'm not sure how it is on the S3 (since I still don't have my freakin' CC) but on the Moto boxes, recording of a digital channel uses much less space than an analog channel (hence giving you more recording space). So if you have a wife who has seen every Friend's episode 10 times but still feels she needs to record every episode from channel 2, having ADS can really help


----------



## sfhub

Based on my friend's experience, the ordering process for the free DCT-700 flagged his account for digital versions even before the DCT-700's were delivered/connected. I don't know if the CSR flagged it manually or it was an automated process so YMMV.


The S3s have 4 quality settings for analog. The lowest quality setting uses less space than ADS, but the rest of them either use similar or more space.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can't get comcast to turn on ADS in an area that has it, you have a communication problem with comcast



It's hard to communicate when a Comcast employee doesn't even know the concept of ADS. "You are getting what you're supposed to get" was the response I received.


----------



## zalusky

Anybody know if Cupertino has ADS? I have 2 S3's and 1 S2DT. I am assuming it doesn't affect the Analog Tivo.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody know if Cupertino has ADS? I have 2 S3's and 1 S2DT. I am assuming it doesn't affect the Analog Tivo.



That is correct, it won't affect your analog TiVo.


Sorry, I don't know if Cupertino has ADS.


However if you have a clean analog line, I would suggest you just stick with it. Only switch to ADS if you feel your analog feed is not that good.


In my experience, the chances for recording issues on the ADS is higher than analog. I'm not talking a huge difference, maybe 99.9% reliability on my analog recordings and 97% reliability on the digital ones. By "problems" I mean pixelation, stutter, and other commond digital artifacts. I noticed a few of my recordings had problems when I almost never see problems on the analog recordings that my Replay's are simul-recording.


On a clean analog connection, I actually prefer the analog feed, but any noisy analog connection, I would clearly prefer the digital versions.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's hard to communicate when a Comcast employee doesn't even know the concept of ADS. "You are getting what you're supposed to get" was the response I received.



Did you escalate the call to a supervisor ?? If the CSR isn't answering your question to your satisfaction then asked to talk to a supervisor that's what they are there for. Don't accept poor service. If you don't complain to the supervisor or explain the situation to a supervisor then nothing gets done to correct the poor service. I would add though, try to be civil, sometimes attitudes get in the way and getting what you want becomes a whole lot more difficult to get. I know it's hard at times but those CSR's aren't as techno savvy as we would like them to be. Just for my edification, did you every get your problem taken care of ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is my impression "Enhanced" cable is basically standard cable but created for those digital-only customers. It has the exact same channels as standard cable plus one bonus channel (in my area). It is so similar to standard cable that I have concluded it is some accounting placeholder package to keep track of digital vs analog "standard" cable subscribers. Enhanced does cost $1 more per month in many areas. I think they give you Movieplex or some channel like that for your $1. It also comes with 1 free stb, but depending on who you talk to, standard cable did that also.
> 
> 
> It doesn't give you any additional HD channels AFAICT. You get what you get before, which is the unencrypted HD channels that you get with standard cable.
> 
> 
> You don't get the Digital Classic High Definition Tier, that requires Digital Classic Tier.
> 
> 
> Enhanced cable also doesn't affect your Grandfather status.
> 
> 
> If you ask for the free DCT-700's they will convert you to Enhanced automatically.



Yes, that is all pretty much as I experienced. Basically "Limited Basic and higher" all gets the same local HD channels at a minimum, any extras are regional and possibly temporary. The real reason the summary post should acknowledge "Digital Starter" (I noticed in my first adjusted paper bill, they renamed Enhanced Cable to this) is in the Costs paragraphs and eligibility requirements for some of the HD add-on services/equipment.


Currently the summary says: "HD-DVR (6412-3412) cost: $4.95 more per month than the standard HD STB. To be eligible to rent the DVR you must have a subscription to Standard Cable and at least Digital Classic--average cost--$57"


Digital Starter/Enhanced Cable at ~$53.50 is now the cheapest guaranteed option to rent the HD-DVR, albeit with less HD channels. You are also guaranteed not to get any hassles if you want to rent an HD set-top box - some have had issues with just analog Limited Basic or Limited + Expanded Basic.


Just thought the additional info would be helpful to people who are considering stepping up to HD with the minimum level of service requirements. The summary was helpful when I was trying to decide, but I really couldn't tell then if the Enhanced Cable was was eligible for HD locals, additional HD channels, an HD set-top box, or a HD-DVR; answers yes, no, yes, yes.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you escalate the call to a supervisor ?? If the CSR isn't answering your question to your satisfaction then asked to talk to a supervisor that's what they are there for. Don't accept poor service. If you don't complain to the supervisor or explain the situation to a supervisor then nothing gets done to correct the poor service. I would add though, try to be civil, sometimes attitudes get in the way and getting what you want becomes a whole lot more difficult to get. I know it's hard at times but those CSR's aren't as techno savvy as we would like them to be. Just for my edification, did you every get your problem taken care of ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The problem was not resolved at that time, and I did not escalate it to a supervisor. Since ADS was not really important for me, I just dropped it. After a few months, now I get ADS without asking for it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem was not resolved at that time, and I did not escalate it to a supervisor. Since ADS was not really important for me, I just dropped it. After a few months, now I get ADS without asking for it.



Glad things worked out but you shouldn't have to put up with poor customer service and Comcast needs to know when these things happen or nothing gets done about it. I know for a fact that they do care what customers think. An unhappy customer is the worse kind of advertisement and they get enough bad publicity already without CSR's jerking customers around.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The cable cards have been bi-directional all along, it was the choice of the manufacturers to make their hardware uni-directional. Why did the manufacturers not make their products fully compliant with the cable card specs ??? It was cheaper for them to do that or they wanted you to use their interface instead of the cable companies.



"Currently 3rd party CableCARD devices can't get certified by CableLabs for bi-directional (CC 2.0) uses, but it isn't the hardware that is holding up the works, but the standard."

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/15...cablecard-2-0/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "Currently 3rd party CableCARD devices can't get certified by CableLabs for bi-directional (CC 2.0) uses, but it isn't the hardware that is holding up the works, but the standard."
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/15...cablecard-2-0/



Thanks for the link. That's kind of difficult to believe and I need to talk to a tech to find out what the scoop is but if what that article says is true then Comcast's own cable card boxes aren't certified and that is going to be a major problem for them and others as of 1 July. I don't know how you can mandate the use of cable cards without a standard in place and have the ability to get those devices certified under that standard.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, that is all pretty much as I experienced. Basically "Limited Basic and higher" all gets the same local HD channels at a minimum, any extras are regional and possibly temporary. The real reason the summary post should acknowledge "Digital Starter" (I noticed in my first adjusted paper bill, they renamed Enhanced Cable to this) is in the Costs paragraphs and eligibility requirements for some of the HD add-on services/equipment.
> 
> 
> Currently the summary says: "HD-DVR (6412-3412) cost: $4.95 more per month than the standard HD STB. To be eligible to rent the DVR you must have a subscription to Standard Cable and at least Digital Classic--average cost--$57"
> 
> 
> Digital Starter/Enhanced Cable at ~$53.50 is now the cheapest guaranteed option to rent the HD-DVR, albeit with less HD channels. You are also guaranteed not to get any hassles if you want to rent an HD set-top box - some have had issues with just analog Limited Basic or Limited + Expanded Basic.
> 
> 
> Just thought the additional info would be helpful to people who are considering stepping up to HD with the minimum level of service requirements. The summary was helpful when I was trying to decide, but I really couldn't tell then if the Enhanced Cable was was eligible for HD locals, additional HD channels, an HD set-top box, or a HD-DVR; answers yes, no, yes, yes.



Is this something that needs to be added to the first post? If so, could someone consolidate it so I can just plug it in? Thanks.


Also, if you post something that needs to be put in the first post make sure it gets my attention, like start the post with "FOR THE FIRST POST", or something like that.


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, I re-read the article and it's talking about 3rd party devices not cable company devices so this doesn't seem to affect cable companies. But like I said I need to talk to a tech to get the real scoop on this.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I re-read the article and it's talking about 3rd party devices not cable company devices so this doesn't seem to affect cable companies. But like I said I need to talk to a tech to get the real scoop on this.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



There's a good discussion going on here regarding this. MikeSM has some good info regarding how the Moto boxes can achieve bi-directional communication using the DOCSIS modem to securely send data back.


EDIT: URL fixed


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's a good discussion going on here regarding this. MikeSM has some good info regarding how the Moto boxes can achieve bi-directional communication using the DOCSIS modem to securely send data back.



Fender,

I'm having a problem with your link, says it can't find the server ?????


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Too many http's...fixed in original post.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too many http's...fixed in original post.



Ok, now I see how the cable companies are going to get around that little problem but it's going to suck for Tivo users. If what MikeSM says is correct and it makes sense I don't see how 3rd parties are going to ever get certified. I guess no S3 for me on Father's Day

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know how you can mandate the use of cable cards without a standard in place and have the ability to get those devices certified under that standard.



This is basically my problem with the whole thing.


CC 1.0 sucks, and is basically dead already. Everyone is waiting for CC 2.0 (except cableco's who wish the whole thing would die). Yet the FCC sets a date of July 1st 2007 and forces cableco's to deploy CC boxes (CC 1.0) which doesn't do ANYONE any good, least of all the consumer (who the FCC is supposed to be representing, and advocating for) who now has to absorb the extra costs in the form of higher cable TV bills.'

_Great_ idea.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is basically my problem with the whole thing.
> 
> 
> CC 1.0 sucks, and is basically dead already. Everyone is waiting for CC 2.0 (except cableco's who wish the whole thing would die). Yet the FCC sets a date of July 1st 2007 and forces cableco's to deploy CC boxes (CC 1.0) which doesn't do ANYONE any good, least of all the consumer (who the FCC is supposed to be representing, and advocating for) who now has to absorb the extra costs in the form of higher cable TV bills.'
> 
> _Great_ idea.



Walk,

Read Fenders link, it's got a good source of information on this and MikeSM use to work for the cable industry and has a good insight on what's going on.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yet the FCC sets a date of July 1st 2007 and forces cableco's to deploy CC boxes (CC 1.0)



FCC is not forcing anyone to deploy CC 1.0. Cable companies' boxes will be 2.0.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why not? You should use whatever works for you.



To prevent waste. I'd rather not have to accept some electronics I don't even want, then have to deal with disposing of it, just to work around a social problem with CSRs. Since you're not even supposed to throw such things in the trash, I'd have to figure out how to recycle it or somesuch. Easier to escalate with the CSRs until you get one who knows about ADS I should think. I would feel much better schooling a CSR than wasting some more electronics as well. I already have a stack of unwanted STBoxes I don't know what to do with


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To prevent waste.



What the heck are you talking about? STB is the property of Comcast and is supposed to be returned to Comcast. Who's throwing anything away?


OK, I did waste something: my time and gas for two trips to the Comcast office, and the fees I paid to Comcast for making account changes.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FCC is not forcing anyone to deploy CC 1.0. Cable companies' boxes will be 2.0.



Is the CC 2.0 standard going to be ready by July 1st?


That Endgaget story appears to say it won't. Therefore, if they are forced to deploy CC boxes by July 1st, they will have to be CC 1.0 boxes, no?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the CC 2.0 standard going to be ready by July 1st?
> 
> 
> That Endgaget story appears to say it won't. Therefore, if they are forced to deploy CC boxes by July 1st, they will have to be CC 1.0 boxes, no?



CC 2.0 spec was released a long time ago. There is no certification standard for *third party* bi-directional hosts.


----------



## sfhub

I'm not sure if it is even relevant whether CC2.0 is official or not for Motorola cable boxes and the July 1st deadline.


They control the head-end. They control the STB. They control the CableCARD. They have a mechanism to do software updates of the STB, the CableCARD, and the head-end. As long as they have VOD and PPV working and can at some future point add SDV support, the cable companies are happy, regardless of whether it is using official CC2.0 to achieve that.


The FCC deadline AFAICT just says they need to use externalized security for their own boxes. I don't think it says that it must take the form of CC1.0 or CC2.0. I recall some MSOs applying to have alternate external security satisfy the requirement.


For practical reasons all the boxes from Motorola will deploy with M-stream cards.


Now from the standpoint of a 3rd-party like TiVo, they do care about CC2.0 and M-stream cards working on UDCP hosts, because they don't control squat, except their own box, so they must implement to a spec to have reasonable expectations it will all work with someone else's equipment.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it is even relevant whether CC2.0 is official or not for Motorola cable boxes and the July 1st deadline.
> 
> 
> They control the head-end. They control the STB. They control the CableCARD. They have a mechanism to do software updates of the STB, the CableCARD, and the head-end. As long as they have VOD and PPV working and can at some future point add SDV support, the cable companies are happy, regardless of whether it is using official CC2.0 to achieve that.



That's exactly what the post I linked to above says. The Moto boxes have a proprietary modem inside that allows them a secure tunnel back to the headend. CC 2.0 is completely irrelevant for the MSO's. But as you said, they'll want the M-card so they don't have to deploy multiple cards for a single device.


Speaking of M-cards, does anyone know how many streams it supports?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Speaking of M-cards, does anyone know how many streams it supports?



According to OpenCable, M-Mode can support 200Mbps so that sounds like at least 5 x 38Mbps QAM256 channels, probably more because I think you only need to send the stream to decrypt, not the whole channel.
http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? STB is the property of Comcast and is supposed to be returned to Comcast. Who's throwing anything away?
> 
> 
> OK, I did waste something: my time and gas for two trips to the Comcast office, and the fees I paid to Comcast for making account changes.



Oh, I'd have to drive the box back to comcast, and extra fee negotiation? That sounds like a real PITA. I didn't know, I've never taken them up on any equipment.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not true. Comcast uses the reply back from your equipment as a way to determine if you're in an ADS-ready area.



What exactly isn't true? I *did* get ADS turned on just by asking, no extra equipment required. Are you suggesting my s3 should have sent a message to comcast but they fail to? Or comcast ignored the message?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to OpenCable, M-Mode can support 200Mbps so that sounds like at least 5 x 38Mbps QAM256 channels, probably more because I think you only need to send the stream to decrypt, not the whole channel.
> http://www.opencable.com/primer/cablecard_primer.html



With SDV, recording 4+ could become the norm...or at least viable.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What exactly isn't true? I *did* get ADS turned on just by asking, no extra equipment required. Are you suggesting my s3 should have sent a message to comcast but they fail to? Or comcast ignored the message?



You said:



> Quote:
> If you can't get comcast to turn on ADS in an area that has it, you have a communication problem with comcast and acquiring more equipment doesn't solve that



And I'm saying acquiring equipment *does* solve that. Again, putting a digital-only STB in your house will flag your account and enable you to begin receiving ADS. Yes, you can call and hope you get a CSR that knows what you're talking about. What other people here are saying that sometimes it's easier to just drive to your local Comcast payment center and swap boxes.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With SDV, recording 4+ could become the norm...or at least viable.



...assuming your recording device had 4 tuners. The decryption interface/processor has 200Mbps bandwidth, but it still needs tuners to provide the streams to decrypt.


I wouldn't mind at all seeing 3-4 tuner PVRs. It would make life easier and it would make the incremental lease cost of CableCARDs negligible.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...assuming your recording device had 4 tuners. The decryption interface/processor has 200Mbps bandwidth, but it still needs tuners to provide the streams to decrypt.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind at all seeing 3-4 tuner PVRs. It would make life easier and it would make the incremental lease cost of CableCARDs negligible.




Of course. Didn't Sony come out with some prototype a few years back that had something like 8 tuners and 3TB of space? Now that would be fun!


----------



## usc10

hey mikef5 and keenan


i am happy i got more hd channels. heres the channel lineup


702 ktvu hd (fox)

703 kntv hd (nbc)

704 kron hd

705 kpix hd (cbs)

707 kgo hd (abc)

709 kqed hd (pbs

712 kbcw hd (cw)

715 ngc hd

718 a&e hd

719 mojo hd

720 fsnba hd

721 vs/golf hd

722 discover hd

723 espn hd

724 espn 2 hd / but this channel does not work. it go to back to basic

725 to be annouced

726 tnt hd

727 universal hd

728 mhd (mtv)

730 hbo hd

732 cinemax hd

734 starz hd

736 showtime hd


no food network hd yet or home & garden hd


i got on demand











usc10


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this something that needs to be added to the first post? If so, could someone consolidate it so I can just plug it in? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, if you post something that needs to be put in the first post make sure it gets my attention, like start the post with "FOR THE FIRST POST", or something like that.



I think wwu is saying you no longer need digital classic and standard cable to get an HD-DVR.


His experience is you can get an HD-DVR with just "digital starter package" (also known as "enhanced cable")


I think some here would prefer getting HD-DVR with just limited basic, but it is a slight improvement from requiring limited basic, expanded basic, and digital classic, just to received the HD-DVR.


I have one question for wwu though, it was my impression they put you on digital starter package if you were slated to get the DCT-700 or the Pace SD-DVRs. Are you pretty sure you can get an HD-DVR like Moto 6412/3412 with just "enhanced cable". I'm not contradicting what you are saying, just trying to clarify my own understanding, which may be outdated or wrong.


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usc10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey mikef5 and keenan
> 
> 
> i am happy i got more hd channels. heres the channel lineup
> 
> 
> 702 ktvu hd (fox)
> 
> 703 kntv hd (nbc)
> 
> 704 kron hd
> 
> 705 kpix hd (cbs)
> 
> 707 kgo hd (abc)
> 
> 709 kqed hd (pbs
> 
> 712 kbcw hd (cw)
> 
> 715 ngc hd
> 
> 718 a&e hd
> 
> 719 mojo hd
> 
> 720 fsnba hd
> 
> 721 vs/golf hd
> 
> 722 discover hd
> 
> 723 espn hd
> 
> 724 espn 2 hd / but this channel does not work. it go to back to basic
> 
> 725 to be annouced
> 
> 726 tnt hd
> 
> 727 universal hd
> 
> 728 mhd (mtv)
> 
> 730 hbo hd
> 
> 732 cinemax hd
> 
> 734 starz hd
> 
> 736 showtime hd
> 
> 
> no food network hd yet or home & garden hd
> 
> 
> i got on demand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usc10



hey usc10, you getting any type of NFL Network at all? I've called comcast on the matter, and they said we in Pittsburg should be getting it on channel 180, soon to be sent to the sports package on 417. Both channels do not work for me. What about you?


----------



## ianchan1970

What's up with Comcast in Santa Clara?

I'm getting 30,000+ correctable errors every 5 seconds, and 100+ uncorrectable errors every 5 seconds!

Video and audio glitches occur in bursts every 1-2 seconds.

Their solution was to reboot the DVR, which of course didn't solve anything.

ARGH!


----------



## usc10

genewildershair, no i dont have nfl network yet.


genewildershair, do you get espn2 hd i dont it go to baisc



usc10


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianchan1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up with Comcast in Santa Clara?
> 
> I'm getting 30,000+ correctable errors every 5 seconds, and 100+ uncorrectable errors every 5 seconds!
> 
> Video and audio glitches occur in bursts every 1-2 seconds.
> 
> Their solution was to reboot the DVR, which of course didn't solve anything.
> 
> ARGH!



That indicates a signal strength problem, usually too low, but sometimes too high a signal can cause problems as well.


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usc10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> genewildershair, no i dont have nfl network yet.
> 
> 
> genewildershair, do you get espn2 hd i dont it go to baisc
> 
> 
> 
> usc10



I have the channel on 724, yet it looks like it's not in HD. Maybe it's just the programming? But yeah I figured you probably didn't have nfl network... I really want that channel!


----------



## ianchan1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That indicates a signal strength problem, usually too low, but sometimes too high a signal can cause problems as well.



The DVR reports good SNR (>33dB), so I'm guessing there is some sort of impulse noise on the cable.

Internet downloads also proceed haltingly.

It's gonna be a hard problem to track down.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianchan1970* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up with Comcast in Santa Clara?
> 
> I'm getting 30,000+ correctable errors every 5 seconds, and 100+ uncorrectable errors every 5 seconds!
> 
> Video and audio glitches occur in bursts every 1-2 seconds.
> 
> Their solution was to reboot the DVR, which of course didn't solve anything.
> 
> ARGH!



I had a problem like that 1.5yrs ago. It only affected certain channels. It took a long time to convince Comcast it was their problem. Everything was working fine for at least a year, then all of a sudden periodic bursts in errors every 5 seconds, only on certain HD channels. I told them exactly when it started happening +- 3hrs since I had recorded stuff off the STB and could tell when it started.


They kept insisting it was a wiring problem, signal strength, etc. etc.


Back then not too many people had HD and the problem for me only affected HD so they didn't really care much. They said they had no way of looking at work logs to see what changed. They said we need to schedule a truck roll. The guy came out and basically verified exactly what I told them and told me his truck didn't have the right testing equipment to isolate further and he would need to schedule another truck roll with one of the more serious trucks with the extendable basket.


Due to some mixup, the next truck roll was basically another guy w/o the proper equipment to isolate further.


Anyway I kept complaining and eventually they conferenced in the support folks with the head-end folks to figure out what changed. This only happened after they started hearing HSI customers complaining about unstable connections.


It turned out they had misconfigured some diagnostic tool that was supposed to send out signals on an unused channel. Instead they had left it on and had it configured on some used channel. Every 5 seconds it would send out a test signal and that was causing havoc.


Took them a week to resolve it (I'm going by memory, it felt like 2 weeks, but it was probably only 1)


I only tell you the long story in case it may help you navigate through support to get your problem fixed. Also I'm not saying you have the same problem, but there are similarities.


----------



## walk

Friend of mine had pretty bad breakup on his digital channels, but good signal levels when I checked the service menu. Turns out there was a bad transformer (or something) somewhere on his block (and other people had been complaining for a while). Still took a couple of weeks to get it fixed...


----------



## fender4645

I'm not sure how accurate this is but the rep at the Comcast office said the offer for a free DCT700 for one year ends at the end of June. So if you want to get those digital channels on your non-HD TV, you should probably go pick one up soon. I personally picked one up to connect to my HTPC. Sure, no HD (and I have to use the IR blaster) -- but it's a nice free way to have a backup DVR for SD content.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how accurate this is but the rep at the Comcast office said the offer for a free DCT700 for one year ends at the end of June.



Unless Comcast gets an FCC waiver I think the DCT700 offer will definitely end around that time.


Now they could replace that with a different unit if they so chose, but that probably would not happen until they decide to start pruning analog channels or dropping analog extended basic as a whole.


----------



## GBruno

At the risk of stating the obvious,


if you pick up the free STB(s) make sure you watch your bill. I picked up 3 of them on 4/23/07. On my most recent bill there were two ADDL outlet charges of 6.99 ea. for this month and pro-rated charges for last month plus tax. Why they did not charge for all three is a mystery???


Anyhow it took a 27 minute call to get the "promotional" rate added. I will say the CSR was very friendly if not fast.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless Comcast gets an FCC waiver I think the DCT700 offer will definitely end around that time.
> 
> 
> Now they could replace that with a different unit if they so chose, but that probably would not happen until they decide to start pruning analog channels or dropping analog extended basic as a whole.



Right...because of the integrated security. Didn't think of that.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious,
> 
> 
> if you pick up the free STB(s) make sure you watch your bill. I picked up 3 of them on 4/23/07. On my most recent bill there were two ADDL outlet charges of 6.99 ea. for this month and pro-rated charges for last month plus tax. Why they did not charge for all three is a mystery???
> 
> 
> Anyhow it took a 27 minute call to get the "promotional" rate added. I will say the CSR was very friendly if not fast.



Definitely. It's always a good idea to double-check your bill for a few months when you make a change.


On that same topic, after returning one of my DVR's, I'm saving $18.95/month. I honestly had no idea I was spending that much per DVR. We had 3 Moto's in house, one of which is being used as the "failover" DVR but now I'm thinking of just returning that too.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think wwu is saying you no longer need digital classic and standard cable to get an HD-DVR.
> 
> 
> His experience is you can get an HD-DVR with just "digital starter package" (also known as "enhanced cable")
> 
> 
> I think some here would prefer getting HD-DVR with just limited basic, but it is a slight improvement from requiring limited basic, expanded basic, and digital classic, just to received the HD-DVR.
> 
> 
> I have one question for wwu though, it was my impression they put you on digital starter package if you were slated to get the DCT-700 or the Pace SD-DVRs. Are you pretty sure you can get an HD-DVR like Moto 6412/3412 with just "enhanced cable". I'm not contradicting what you are saying, just trying to clarify my own understanding, which may be outdated or wrong.



Right, these are exactly the sort of areas that are still ambiguous in Comcast's literature, and why the first post and these discussion threads are so helpful to folks trying to navigate Comcast's offerings.


Thus far these things are either officially worded or uncontested:

1) Digital SD box or SD-DVR requires "Digital Cable"

2) (Digital HD) box or HD-DVR requires "Digital Cable"

3) You can get a Digital SD box or SD-DVR with Enhanced Cable

4) Enhanced Cable is now called Digital Starter


So what is ambiguous is whether Enhanced Cable is considered "Digital Cable", and what you can get with it. Now that it is called Digital Starter, it seems hard for them to claim that it's not "Digital Cable". My own experience was that you could get the HD equipment, and it didn't feel like one of those YMMV situations like finagling a HD box with only a Limited Basic subscription.


If a few more people could corroborate similar experiences, then I think it could be taken as "official". The price jump from Digital Starter ($53.50) to Digital Classic ($64.45) just for HD is not insignificant, especially if you happen to be in an area like mine where more than half the non-local HD channels are still unencrypted, and therefore still accessible with the Digital Starter package.


----------



## ianchan1970




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a problem like that 1.5yrs ago. It only affected certain channels. It took a long time to convince Comcast it was their problem. Everything was working fine for at least a year, then all of a sudden periodic bursts in errors every 5 seconds, only on certain HD channels. I told them exactly when it started happening +- 3hrs since I had recorded stuff off the STB and could tell when it started.
> 
> 
> They kept insisting it was a wiring problem, signal strength, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Back then not too many people had HD and the problem for me only affected HD so they didn't really care much. They said they had no way of looking at work logs to see what changed. They said we need to schedule a truck roll. The guy came out and basically verified exactly what I told them and told me his truck didn't have the right testing equipment to isolate further and he would need to schedule another truck roll with one of the more serious trucks with the extendable basket.
> 
> 
> Due to some mixup, the next truck roll was basically another guy w/o the proper equipment to isolate further.
> 
> 
> Anyway I kept complaining and eventually they conferenced in the support folks with the head-end folks to figure out what changed. This only happened after they started hearing HSI customers complaining about unstable connections.
> 
> 
> It turned out they had misconfigured some diagnostic tool that was supposed to send out signals on an unused channel. Instead they had left it on and had it configured on some used channel. Every 5 seconds it would send out a test signal and that was causing havoc.
> 
> 
> Took them a week to resolve it (I'm going by memory, it felt like 2 weeks, but it was probably only 1)
> 
> 
> I only tell you the long story in case it may help you navigate through support to get your problem fixed. Also I'm not saying you have the same problem, but there are similarities.



Thanks!

This is definitely useful information!


I'm sure Comcast will do the same thing here too; that is they will verify that the problem actually exists before working on it. :/

It's just a royal PITA to follow shows when audio and video break up so often.

I might have to resort to watching shows my analog TV. >


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At the risk of stating the obvious,
> 
> 
> if you pick up the free STB(s) make sure you watch your bill. I picked up 3 of them on 4/23/07. On my most recent bill there were two ADDL outlet charges of 6.99 ea. for this month and pro-rated charges for last month plus tax. Why they did not charge for all three is a mystery???
> 
> 
> Anyhow it took a 27 minute call to get the "promotional" rate added. I will say the CSR was very friendly if not fast.



When it is properly configured, it should show up as


Digital Addl Outlet $6.99

DCT A/O Free -$6.99


Repeat for each outlet.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When it is properly configured, it should show up as
> 
> 
> Digital Addl Outlet $6.99
> 
> DCT A/O Free -$6.99
> 
> 
> Repeat for each outlet.




I was told orignally in April and again today by comcast that both the Addl outlet fee and the STB fee are free for one year.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was told orignally in April and again today by comcast that both the Addl outlet fee and the STB fee are free for one year.



Yes, and that is why they charge you $6.99 for the DAO (which includes the DCT-700) then *subtract* $6.99 for the DCT Free. The net is $0.00. It should stay that way for a year.


----------



## bobby94928

And that's exactly what sfhub's post says:


Digital Addl Outlet $6.99

DCT A/O Free -$6.99


$6.99-6.99=$0.00


----------



## warrenlj

Got a flyer for free 1 year HD today....day after I set up my new hdtv, how cool is that?. Walnut Creek / Concord area. I need to go down to the local office tomorrow to pick up the receiver.


The irony here is that I picked up a dct 700 on Friday and couldn't get it to tune the channels from 2 to 76. On demand worked and some channels above 100 worked. Tech support told me to return the receiver for another.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenlj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The irony here is that I picked up a dct 700 on Friday and couldn't get it to tune the channels from 2 to 76. On demand worked and some channels above 100 worked. Tech support told me to return the receiver for another.



The problem you're describing means the box is not mapping the analog-to-digital channels correctly (the 700 is a digital-only box). This problem occurred frequently when ADS was first rolled out, and 95% of the time it was a problem with tech/CS...not the box. The other thing to check is that you're truly in an ADS area (I know Walnut Creek was recently upgraded so it's possible they not ready yet).


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/06/12...heir-channels/ 


Wonder if there's room here for the additional channels...


----------



## warrenlj

Thanks fender, I suppose I will have this same problem with a hd receiver. Can a service call remedy this? I do live out in the sticks...Clayton.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenlj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks fender, I suppose I will have this same problem with a hd receiver. Can a service call remedy this? I do live out in the sticks...Clayton.



I would try calling Comcast a couple of times and see if you get a knowledgeable CSR

-- one that knows how to send the right "hit" to your box (and can also verify you're in an ADS area). If having digital 2-74 is not that important to you, you could always go the Comcast office and swap out for an analog-ready box (the 64xx series). There's a Comcast office in Concord right by the Brenden Theaters.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unless Comcast gets an FCC waiver I think the DCT700 offer will definitely end around that time.
> 
> 
> Now they could replace that with a different unit if they so chose, but that probably would not happen until they decide to start pruning analog channels or dropping analog extended basic as a whole.



Since you mention it, I did notice the standard cable offering (limited basic + analog extended basic) is now gone from the website in my zip code, so limited basic is perhaps the only analog offering left in my ADS area.


----------



## garypen

Great. The fewer analog channels, the better.


----------



## That Don Guy

Do any HD stations in the area still broadcast that 15-minute-or-so set of screens so you can set up your HDTV properly? I think it used to be on what is now MOJO on Saturday mornings at 4:00, but it doesn't seem to be there any more.


(Yes, I can - and do - use Avia and Video Essentials, but I have to go through a non-HD DVD player, and I'd like something I could use to calibrate the signal coming in "directly" to the TV.)


-- Don


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any HD stations in the area still broadcast that 15-minute-or-so set of screens so you can set up your HDTV properly? I think it used to be on what is now MOJO on Saturday mornings at 4:00, but it doesn't seem to be there any more.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes. I think it's the INHD channel, don't remember exactly, but I have it saved on my 3416 dvr. It comes on ~4 or 5 am Sunday mornings. Just go to the Guide and look at Sunday morning about this time, and I'm sure you will find it**. (And set to record it so you don't have to be up at this time!)


PS ** It's called 'Tune Up'.


----------



## aclayton

An update from Milpitas..


About a month ago, I first saw a bus stop ad on Jacklin saying "Milpitas, On Demand is coming!", and I received a date-unspecific "we're upgrading your area soon" letter from Comcast a little before that.


Last week 715 NGC HD quietly appeared, and 721 Vs/Golf was added around a month ago. Still no 704, 712, 718 or 724-728 like I see on some other channel lists.


It seems strange that a single channel was added, instead I expected a flood of new ones once the upgrade was done in this area. Also it feels like the upgrade might be in progress, as my HSI has been going off and on a lot in the past couple of days, sometimes in 5-minute intervals. I haven't had a chance to call and complain about that yet, just curious if there's anyone else in Milpitas seeing the same thing?


Not complaining about the channel lineup, as I'm aware Milpitas is a bit less slummy as compared to the other slum areas.







But here's my lineup at this point:


702 ktvu hd (fox)

703 kntv hd (nbc)

705 kpix hd (cbs)

707 kgo hd (abc)

709 kqed hd (pbs)

715 ngc hd

719 mojo hd

720 fsnba hd

721 vs/golf hd

722 discover hd

723 espn hd

730 hbo hd (don't subscribe, but I see it in the guide)


Haven't checked On Demand recently, but I doubt it's there.


-Andy


----------



## JasonQG

And still no news about Santa Rosa? Comcast has their head stuck so far up their butt it would take King Arthur to pull it out.


----------



## Barovelli

last of the free box offers . . .

Click for coupons. Hope this get's updated regularly . .

www.comcastsouthbay.com


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> last of the free box offers . . .
> 
> Click for coupons. Hope this get's updated regularly . .
> 
> www.comcastsouthbay.com




Oooooo...I didn't know you could get the 5100 for free. Should I go with the smaller footprint, non-HD 700....or the larger, HD 5100??? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And still no news about Santa Rosa? Comcast has their head stuck so far up their butt it would take King Arthur to pull it out.



No kidding...the below is the old list of 550 areas, I'm not sure which areas have been upgraded lately, pretty sure it's at least 3 of them...somehow I just have this feeling we'll be the last to be done...


Antioch

Hayward

Los Gatos

Milpitas

Pittsburg

San Leandro

San Lorenzo

Santa Rosa

Saratoga

Sunnyvale(parts)

Vallejo


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oooooo...I didn't know you could get the 5100 for free. Should I go with the smaller footprint, non-HD 700....or the larger, HD 5100??? Decisions, decisions.



Not sure if people care about this stuff, but DCT-700 uses around 7watts power and DCT-5100 uses around 23watts power, regardless of whether they are On or Off.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great. The fewer analog channels, the better.



Maybe for you. Not for all of us. The only digital tuner I have is a series 3 Tivo.. (and I don't have cablecards for it.. yet..)


Having to use a box with my S1 Tivos and my XS32 would be very bad. I know in the past I have actually asked about the digital simulcast (sorry I keep forgetting the correct name) of the broadcast channels, but I like the idea of having analog for my "cable ready" tuners for a long time to come. Especially as a backup for digital artifacts.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if people care about this stuff, but DCT-700 uses around 7watts power and DCT-5100 uses around 23watts power, regardless of whether they are On or Off.



By DCT-700, do you mean the "Pace DVR" they mention? I actually do care about that sort of thing, even though I currently have several DVRs running. (I am one of those people who argue that Tivos SHOULD have the option of turning off the hard drive after a period of time... Please, I'm not trying to start the electricity cost vs. cost of wear and tear argument again.)


But I am a sucker for "free" things.. Since I have a series 3, I have the HD part set (when I get an HD set).. so I probably will do the Pace DVR option and see how bad they really are compared to Tivos.. Plus, I can always unplug it if it's really awful. (On at least one of the few "digital cable" trials I've done in the last few years, I had the cable box not hooked up for almost all of it -- I did it because the special price was lower than I was already paying.)


----------



## swank6

Anyone heard any news about what 725 is going to be?


Any chance it might be... Food Network?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oooooo...I didn't know you could get the 5100 for free. Should I go with the smaller footprint, non-HD 700....or the larger, HD 5100??? Decisions, decisions.



Still gots lots of them.


The larger HD box is not even a 5100, it's a 6200. Fast channel switching.


From what I heard, the web coupon site will be used for more local offers.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By DCT-700, do you mean the "Pace DVR" they mention? I actually do care about that sort of thing, even though I currently have several DVRs running. (I am one of those people who argue that Tivos SHOULD have the option of turning off the hard drive after a period of time... Please, I'm not trying to start the electricity cost vs. cost of wear and tear ar . .



DCT700s are about as big as a Moto cable modem, laid flat.


On the subject of spinning down HDDs, one such model by Pace (not sure exactly which one, they are named after cities - Vegas, Tahoe, Cleveland, etc) that is NOT currently stocked does in fact spin down the drive.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swank6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone heard any news about what 725 is going to be?
> 
> 
> Any chance it might be... Food Network?



725 has been used as a spill-over channel and also used for the NFL "Game of the Week". It's been like that for a few years. My guess is that when/if Comcast gets FoodHD in the Bay Area, it will go on a different channel.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By DCT-700, do you mean the "Pace DVR" they mention?



Sorry, I don't have the Pace DVR to test. The DCT-700 is a Motorola entry-level STB that has no channel indicator and only composite out. I would think the Pace DVR is at least 20watts because the hard drive itself will run around 13watts. Most likely it will be higher than 20watts though since DCT-700 is very bare-bones. If it is a model like the one Dave mentioned, then it will be more power friendly in spindown mode.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By DCT-700, do you mean the "Pace DVR" they mention? I actually do care about that sort of thing, even though I currently have several DVRs running. (I am one of those people who argue that Tivos SHOULD have the option of turning off the hard drive after a period of time... Please, I'm not trying to start the electricity cost vs. cost of wear and tear argument again.)
> 
> 
> But I am a sucker for "free" things.. Since I have a series 3, I have the HD part set (when I get an HD set).. so I probably will do the Pace DVR option and see how bad they really are compared to Tivos.. Plus, I can always unplug it if it's really awful. (On at least one of the few "digital cable" trials I've done in the last few years, I had the cable box not hooked up for almost all of it -- I did it because the special price was lower than I was already paying.)



The Pace DVR uses about 30 watts on or off, about the same as the Motorola 34xx HD DVR.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 725 has been used as a spill-over channel and also used for the NFL "Game of the Week". It's been like that for a few years. My guess is that when/if Comcast gets FoodHD in the Bay Area, it will go on a different channel.



We've still got 710-714 and 719 open. It would certainly fit there somewhere. I'm guessing that FoodHD and HGTV-HD will go up together and that would be 713 and 714. Isn't guessing fun....


----------



## raghu1111

Does free DCT 5100 mean I don't need to pay $5 per month I currently pay for DCT 5200?


7 watts for 700 23 for 5100 sounds quite low, thats good. I think my CRT computer monitor takes 5 watts when it is 'power save' mode.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does free DCT 5100 mean I don't need to pay $5 per month I currently pay for DCT 5200?



I have 6200.


----------



## Dbower

The hard drive thing is only a small part of the story. These hard drives consume perhaps 5 watts or so - which doesn't explain the ~40 watts the Mot STB sucks down ALL THE TIME. I was amazed that on or off made no difference when I did a power consumption test. 40 watts 24/7 adds up real fast, especially when I'm already into the ~$.33/kwh tier.


Even if they kept the drive running, surely there is some other circuitry (other than the display) that could be put in sleep mode. One more strike against a truly awful STB design.


-Dave


----------



## tgable

Anyone know which Comcast channels are un encrypted? I was thinking about ditching the Comcast box and going with a QAM tuner via Sage TV. Sorry if the question was addressed somewhere in here.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tgable* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know which Comcast channels are un encrypted? I was thinking about ditching the Comcast box and going with a QAM tuner via Sage TV. Sorry if the question was addressed somewhere in here.



Plan on 702-712, ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, PBS, CW...... Anything else is supposed to be encrypted.


----------



## tgable




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Plan on 702-712, ABC, CBS, Fox, NBC, PBS, CW...... Anything else is supposed to be encrypted.



Great, I'm not sure I care for much else. If I can cut my cable bill in half I can pay for the extra hardware in less than six months.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aclayton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An update from Milpitas..
> 
> 
> About a month ago, I first saw a bus stop ad on Jacklin saying "Milpitas, On Demand is coming!", and I received a date-unspecific "we're upgrading your area soon" letter from Comcast a little before that.
> 
> 
> Last week 715 NGC HD quietly appeared, and 721 Vs/Golf was added around a month ago. Still no 704, 712, 718 or 724-728 like I see on some other channel lists.
> 
> 
> It seems strange that a single channel was added, instead I expected a flood of new ones once the upgrade was done in this area. Also it feels like the upgrade might be in progress, as my HSI has been going off and on a lot in the past couple of days, sometimes in 5-minute intervals. I haven't had a chance to call and complain about that yet, just curious if there's anyone else in Milpitas seeing the same thing?
> 
> 
> Not complaining about the channel lineup, as I'm aware Milpitas is a bit less slummy as compared to the other slum areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my lineup at this point:
> 
> 
> 702 ktvu hd (fox)
> 
> 703 kntv hd (nbc)
> 
> 705 kpix hd (cbs)
> 
> 707 kgo hd (abc)
> 
> 709 kqed hd (pbs)
> 
> 715 ngc hd
> 
> 719 mojo hd
> 
> 720 fsnba hd
> 
> 721 vs/golf hd
> 
> 722 discover hd
> 
> 723 espn hd
> 
> 730 hbo hd (don't subscribe, but I see it in the guide)
> 
> 
> Haven't checked On Demand recently, but I doubt it's there.
> 
> 
> -Andy



Andy,


Wow, someone other than myself actually lives in Milpitas










Just to let you know, Comcast is in fact upgrading our area. I received the same letter from Comcast about the upgrades but it said the upgrades would be happening in the next 2 to 3 months, that was in May when I got my letter. I pester Mr. J. on this weekly or when ever I can slip it in my emails to him. I want to see all the areas in the Bay Area to get the upgrades that they need and deserve.


Your line up is correct for our area and HBO-HD is the only movie channel that we get in HD.


I asked about the addition of 715 ( NGC-HD ) and it was done without the upgrade being complete. They had set aside a certain amount of bandwidth that they were going to use to use for ADS in our area but that was before they decided to upgrade our area and now that they are upgrading our system they can use that saved bandwidth to add a few more channels, 715 was the channel they decided to add to our area.


We do not have On Demand in our area. This is a real bone of contention that I have with Comcast. Video On Demand is their flag ship product and it's advertised constantly on tv but it is still not available in all areas. It galls me every time I see it advertised on tv but until they get this upgrade done we just have to wait, something that I'm not very good at.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I think it's the INHD channel, don't remember exactly, but I have it saved on my 3416 dvr. It comes on ~4 or 5 am Sunday mornings. Just go to the Guide and look at Sunday morning about this time, and I'm sure you will find it**. (And set to record it so you don't have to be up at this time!)
> 
> PS ** It's called 'Tune Up'.



Unfortunately, InHD is now Mojo, and now they show movies in the early morning weekend time slots. "Tune Up" is not listed anywhere on the listings on the Mojo website.


-- Don


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No kidding...the below is the old list of 550 areas, I'm not sure which areas have been upgraded lately, pretty sure it's at least 3 of them...somehow I just have this feeling we'll be the last to be done...
> 
> 
> Antioch
> 
> Hayward
> 
> Los Gatos
> 
> Milpitas
> 
> Pittsburg
> 
> San Leandro
> 
> San Lorenzo
> 
> Santa Rosa
> 
> Saratoga
> 
> Sunnyvale(parts)
> 
> Vallejo



Biggest city goes last, I guess.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Biggest city goes last, I guess.



Yep, no respect...I have this feeling that there's still some issues to be worked out between the city and Comcast, even though we were on the upgrade "list" way back when. I have no facts to support that, just past history.


Have you checked the Council schedule lately? I wonder if there's any meetings concerning Comcast coming up.


Another possible problem is that since the last election all the council members swapped seats...lol...and, I think we have a new City Manager.


----------



## fender4645

Just had my CableCARDs installed. I was expecting the worst but it actually went quite smoothly. Took about 30 minutes to install and get both cards activated. The tech even stuck around and made sure the premium channels were coming in (which they weren't, at first). Kudos to a good Comcast installer.


----------



## Keenan

RE: Comcast HSI


If you have the cable modem/router, and you've already ran a line to the modem, connected up the switch, PC, loaded the software, etc....do you still need to have a service call, or can the service be activated over the phone(given that you already have Comcast cableTV)?


----------



## c3

HSI is usually activated over the phone without a service call, but my parents' house had a trap that blocked the cable modem signal, so it didn't work until the technician removed the trap.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HSI is usually activated over the phone without a service call, but my parents' house had a trap that blocked the cable modem signal, so it didn't work until the technician removed the trap.



I probably have a trap for the Expanded basic channels, is that within the frequency area that HSI is transmitted?


----------



## sfhub

This was posted on TiVoCommunity


Still a ways to go, but maybe those free for a year deals will become free forever. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking, there is no such thing as free, they'll get it from you some other way.

http://broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6453329.html 



> Quote:
> Martin said the FCC was taking a number of steps regarding the broadcast and cable industries. *He pointed out that commission has proposed requiring cable operators to deliver a viewable signal to customers, whether that means explicitly requiring them to deliver an analog signal to their analog cable customers, or that all-digital cable systems provide customers with the equipment to view broadcast signals, and that cable subscribers will not be forced to rent a set-top box to view the broadcast signals.*
> 
> *The FCC also proposes that cable to deliver a broadcasters' HDTV signal in HD, rather than being able to convert it to standard DTV.* Martin also put in another pitch for *requiring cable to carry all of a broadcasters free digital channels, rather than just a digital version of their primary signals,* as the commission has previously held. Martin tried to require multicast must-carry a year ago, but could not muster the votes. He said the proposal remains among his fellow commissioners.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I probably have a trap for the Expanded basic channels, is that within the frequency area that HSI is transmitted?



B1 traps should not affect HSI, but they can drift if dropped or boiled. Assurance that you have 2-way communication is vital. Some booster amps are not two-way, or have a specific port on them that is 2-way.



C3 may have had a return path trap, commonly used in the past, but not much any more.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This was posted on TiVoCommunity
> 
> 
> Still a ways to go, but maybe those free for a year deals will become free forever. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking, there is no such thing as free, they'll get it from you some other way.
> 
> http://broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6453329.html


_*. that all-digital cable systems provide customers with the equipment to view broadcast signals, and that cable subscribers will not be forced to rent a set-top box to view the broadcast signals.*_


Oh - they mean the low cost DCT700 that they just killed off by clinging to 10 year old technology?

_*requiring cable to carry all of a broadcasters free digital channels, rather than just a digital version of their primary signals,*_


Just what we all don't want. More shopping channels, weather channels, infomercial channels and what ever else the broadcasters want to pimp.


Geeze the FCC needs a slap.


----------



## sfhub

There will always be another low cost solution around the corner.


Isn't it DirecTV and Comcast telling us more channels is better. I don't remember them saying anything about quality of the channels










If we want to talk about quality, personally I already think we have way too many channels and I would argue for more quality over more quantity. If we could have quality and quantity even better, but it seems like in reality they end up being mutually exclusive.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There will always be another low cost solution around the corner.
> 
> 
> Isn't it DirecTV and Comcast telling us more channels is better. I don't remember them saying anything about quality of the channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we want to talk about quality, personally I already think we have way too many channels and I would argue for more quality over more quantity. If we could have quality and quantity even better, but it seems like in reality they end up being mutually exclusive.



Comcast has talked about quality in that study they released, in fact, it caused an uproar among the DirecTV crowd.


My personal opinion on quality? I've resigned myself to the fact that the quality is only going to get worse, at best it will stay constant, true HiDef can only be had with the new optical media and/or direct download to a capable playback device. Broadcast/cable TV is firmly in second place in the quality race, IMO.


On the subject of more channels though, Comcast needs to get to get their upgrade into high gear, Cablevision is adding the Voom suite and DirecTV is adding about 25 HBO/Cinemax HD channels that were just announced by Time Warner the other day. Also announced by HBO, they are going MPEG4 with all their channels come 2008, what that means to existing cable equipment, I have no idea.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> B1 traps should not affect HSI, but they can drift if dropped or boiled. Assurance that you have 2-way communication is vital. Some booster amps are not two-way, or have a specific port on them that is 2-way.
> 
> 
> 
> C3 may have had a return path trap, commonly used in the past, but not much any more.



Thanks, I'm using a Moto booster amp but I don't recall if it's two-way or not, I'll have to check.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...true HiDef can only be had with the new optical media and/or direct download to a capable playback device. Broadcast/cable TV is firmly in second place in the quality race, IMO.



Agree completely. When you watch a BR or HD-DVD movie for the first time, it's like you're watching HD for the first time. Almost the difference between DVD and HD, IMHO.


----------



## Keenan

Probably not the right place to ask, but I know some of you guys are pretty computer savvy.


My MB has two 1 gig NICs, one of them I'm currently using as normal, connected to the home network/DSL internet, etc. Can I use the other one for HSI? Can the HSI modem/router be plugged into the same switch used for my DSL/home network?


Given that HSI is a month to month cost I was thinking of comparing the two services for at least a month.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Agree completely. When you watch a BR or HD-DVD movie for the first time, it's like you're watching HD for the first time. Almost the difference between DVD and HD, IMHO.



Absolutely, and the larger the screen, the more the impact is. This stuff seems to go in cycles. When DVD came out I stopped watching TV for years, then HD came along and was better than DVD, now HD-DVD and BD are out and they're better than HD TV, and the more TV shows that are released on those formats, the less I will watch them from say a Comcast, sat or OTA.


----------



## FAZEMEGA

I just got an HDTV and ordered the Comcast Digital Starter Package for the $25 promotion and I had them add an HD Box. I was looking through the HD Channels and noticed I don't get A&E HD and TNT HD. I get ESPN and ESPN2 HD, and Discovery HD. I was just wondering if I would need to upgrade my service to get these channels (not that I really want them, just curious). I thought that if i had access to the standard definition version of the channel I would be able to get the HD version as well. I am new to this and kind of confused.


----------



## raghu1111

I don't think you can connect HSI and DSL both into a switch (assuming you have normal cosumer type wireless router/switch).


But you can connect both HSI and DSL connections to each your NICs. But to actually compare the speeds, you need to play with the "routing tables" on your computers to be sure which traffic is going on which NIC. To compare speeds, it would just be simpler to disconnect one and connect the other.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast has talked about quality in that study they released, in fact, it caused an uproar among the DirecTV crowd.



Sorry, I wasn't clear, I meant quality of the content, not quality of the picture. I want more channels I care about watching rather than a huge number of channels I don't really care about. Ironically it is also the premise of SDV that more and more channels need to be provided for marketing reasons but fewer people watch these channels, so why waste the bandwidth broadcasting it to everyone.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm using a Moto booster amp but I don't recall if it's two-way or not, I'll have to check.



Can't say for sure without the model #, but every Motorola amp I've encountered is 2-way.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably not the right place to ask, but I know some of you guys are pretty computer savvy.
> 
> 
> My MB has two 1 gig NICs, one of them I'm currently using as normal, connected to the home network/DSL internet, etc. Can I use the other one for HSI? Can the HSI modem/router be plugged into the same switch used for my DSL/home network?
> 
> 
> Given that HSI is a month to month cost I was thinking of comparing the two services for at least a month.



Yes it can. There are a couple of ways you could do it.


The way I have mine setup is to have the DSL setup as x.x.x.1 and my other connection setup as x.x.x.2.


When I want to switch between the two I just change the default gateway for my network card between the .1 and .2 address.


There are other ways to set it up also, but this is a relatively simple setup if what you want to do is compare the two.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FAZEMEGA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that if i had access to the standard definition version of the channel I would be able to get the HD version as well. I am new to this and kind of confused.



That used to be the case (and some people still have a grandfather account the implements it as of the time when the changed the policy)


Currently, you get HD locals with limited basic.


All the other HD channels (except pay/movie channels) are part of Digital Classic HD tier.


If your package has Digital Classic, you should be getting TNT-HD.


It's possible you are actually on a grandfather account and that is interfering with what you are supposed to get.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm using a Moto booster amp but I don't recall if it's two-way or not, I'll have to check.



You and I have the same Motorola amp and it is two way. My DVR talks to the head end just fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think you can connect HSI and DSL both into a switch (assuming you have normal cosumer type wireless router/switch).
> 
> 
> But you can connect both HSI and DSL connections to each your NICs. But to actually compare the speeds, you need to play with the "routing tables" on your computers to be sure which traffic is going on which NIC. To compare speeds, it would just be simpler to disconnect one and connect the other.



I was more interested in the typical user experience, I'm not looking to get exact numbers on who's faster. Switching the plug probably is the easiest way.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You and I have the same Motorola amp and it is two way. My DVR talks to the head end just fine.



Excellent, I thought I did, just didn't want to have to dig around back there to look.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes it can. There are a couple of ways you could do it.
> 
> 
> The way I have mine setup is to have the DSL setup as x.x.x.1 and my other connection setup as x.x.x.2.
> 
> 
> When I want to switch between the two I just change the default gateway for my network card between the .1 and .2 address.
> 
> 
> There are other ways to set it up also, but this is a relatively simple setup if what you want to do is compare the two.



Ok, so, I have a DSL modem/router plugged into a 8-port switch, that feeds everything I have and is connected to my MB through a Marvel NIC.


If I connect a cable modem/router to the same switch I can run another line to the Nvidia NIC, also on the MB and select that NIC for connection to HSI? I guess this is the Hookup for Dummies version.


I think what you're saying is you use the same cable from your switch/router and just change the address so it selects the HSI modem instead of the DSL modem? I'm unfamiliar how that's done, but I'm guessing it's not too difficult?


(what is the purpose of having two NICs on a MB anyways??)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> (what is the purpose of having two NICs on a MB anyways??)



If applications are smart enough (which most aren't) they can utilize both cards and disburse traffic appropriately. It's really only production servers that take advantage of this (for example, if you want your computer to reside on 2 or more subnets).


At my job, we have to test these types of things...but on a much larger scale (I have a machine in my lab with 8 Gb cards -- and everyone of them gets used pretty heavily).


----------



## FAZEMEGA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That used to be the case (and some people still have a grandfather account the implements it as of the time when the changed the policy)
> 
> 
> Currently, you get HD locals with limited basic.
> 
> 
> All the other HD channels (except pay/movie channels) are part of Digital Classic HD tier.
> 
> 
> If your package has Digital Classic, you should be getting TNT-HD.
> 
> 
> It's possible you are actually on a grandfather account and that is interfering with what you are supposed to get.



I did a little more research, and I think I'm on a Digital form of Standard Cable. So maybe I can't get certain HD channels. I just find it weird that I can get Discovery and both ESPN channels in HD and not the others.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If applications are smart enough (which most aren't) they can utilize both cards and disburse traffic appropriately. It's really only production servers that take advantage of this (for example, if you want your computer to reside on 2 or more subnets).
> 
> 
> At my job, we have to test these types of things...but on a much larger scale (I have a machine in my lab with 8 Gb cards -- and everyone of them gets used pretty heavily).



Or, in my case, where my DSL modem is 75' away I could just tap into the cableTV feed right at my desk, install the cable modem right there and utilize the 2nd NIC - which is what I might do initially. Does that sound logical, or make sense? I'm guessing the Comcast HSI software knows which NIC to select? I haven't setup a new internet connection in a long time...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or, in my case, where my DSL modem is 75' away I could just tap into the cableTV feed right at my desk, install the cable modem right there and utilize the 2nd NIC - which is what I might do initially. Does that sound logical, or make sense? I'm guessing the Comcast HSI software knows which NIC to select? I haven't setup a new internet connection in a long time...



Yup, that should work. If you plug the cable modem directly in to your computer, just remember you'll have no firewall/NAT at that point.


----------



## beachkid

There is no Comcast HSI software. What DSL speed are you going to get? You should learn about MultiHomed networks.


----------



## walk

I'm not a network expert but I know that you shouldn't need any Comcast "HSI software". Windows XP and so should configure everything automatically. In fact if they give you software make sure to NOT install it, since it takes over your browser and can cause all sorts of probably (plus, just the fact that it's not needed...)


You do need to activate your account the first time though. When you first hook it up and open your browser it will redirect you to the Comcast activation page, though you may need info from Comcast on the phone to complete that.


----------



## raghu1111

Comcast software does not do anything. You should not install it (it messup up IE logos etc). Simplest might be to connect each to different NICs and "Disable"/"Enable" them through windows 'control panel/network connections'. This way you don't need to unplug anything.


Other option is to connect both to different NICs and change the 'default gateway' as sfhub suggested.


----------



## sfhub

> Ok, so, I have a DSL modem/router plugged into a 8-port switch, that feeds everything I have and is connected to my MB through a Marvel NIC.


> If I connect a cable modem/router to the same switch

When you say cable modem/router do you really mean cable modem/router or do you mean cable modem and just put in the router portion by habit?


> I can run another line to the Nvidia NIC, also on the MB and select that NIC for connection to HSI? I guess this is the Hookup for Dummies version.

Assuming you really meant cable modem/router, and assuming your dsl modem/router is configured as 192.168.1.1, just configure your cable modem/router as 192.168.1.2 and disable the DHCP server on the cable modem/router. Connect the cable modem/router to your 8-port switch.


When you want to use the dsl, you would use 192.168.1.1. When you want to use the cable modem, you would use 192.168.1.2


The place where you would make the change from one to the other is in the TCP/IP configuration of your network card (NIC) Configure the NIC to use static IP and for the "Default Gateway" enter either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.2 depending on which WAN connection you would like to use.


You can change the "Default Gateway" by hand whenever you want to switch from one connection to the other and just use your existing ethernet cable (ie leaving the second ethernet disconnected as it currently is)


However if you'd like to simplify the switchover you could run a second ethernet cable from the 8-port switch to your currently unused 2nd ethernet port. Then you can configure one NIC to use DSL and the other NIC to use the cable modem (by using the appropriate Default Gateway)


To switch between the two, you can just enable the NIC that you want to use and also disable the one you don't want to use (right click on the NIC and there will be an option to enable/disable)


You could also use a small script to change the routing tables, thus allowing you to keep both NICs active.


> I think what you're saying is you use the same cable from your switch/router and just change the address so it selects the HSI modem instead of the DSL modem? I'm unfamiliar how that's done, but I'm guessing it's not too difficult?


Yup, that's pretty much what I was saying. There are different ways you can do the selection of DSL vs Cable, none of them are that difficult, but can sound difficult when written out as instructions.


> (what is the purpose of having two NICs on a MB anyways??)

Either for load balancing as mentioned above or for failover redundancy in case one NIC fails, or a combination of the two.


----------



## walk

I think he has a DSL modem with router built-in yes?


2 NICs, that can be handy, you can use one for the internet (100 base usually) and the other for your home network (1Gb). Or you can just network computers together without need of switches/routers etc..


The Comcast software does do something... it installs a plugin to IE that can mess things up. When my dad installed it, it prevented IE finishing loadingl (it would load, but sit at a blank screen forever...) Word to the wise... don't use it, you don't need it.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think he has a DSL modem with router built-in yes?
> 
> 
> 2 NICs, that can be handy, you can use one for the internet (100 base usually) and the other for your home network (1Gb). Or you can just network computers together without need of switches/routers etc..
> 
> 
> The Comcast software does do something... it installs a plugin to IE that can mess things up. When my dad installed it, it prevented IE finishing loadingl (it would load, but sit at a blank screen forever...) Word to the wise... don't use it, you don't need it.



Does Comcast offer a hybrid modem/router now? I've had mine for a few years so I'm not sure. And yes, definitely do NOT install any Comcast software. It's 100% not needed. Plug in the router, activate it, and vooaallaa...you should have an IP address.


----------



## walk

I doubt if Comcast has a _rental_ modem + router unit. You can always buy your own though. It's $3/mo to rent, so if you plan to stay with cable for more than about 18 months, it's better to buy, since they cost around $50-60. You can get them cheaper with bundled deals too probably..


For configuring it, I would plug in the modem directly to one of the computers first, get it all set up, and THEN hook it up to the rest of your network.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I doubt if Comcast has a _rental_ modem + router unit. You can always buy your own though. It's $3/mo to rent, so if you plan to stay with cable for more than about 18 months, it's better to buy, since they cost around $50-60. You can get them cheaper with bundled deals too probably..
> 
> 
> For configuring it, I would plug in the modem directly to one of the computers first, get it all set up, and THEN hook it up to the rest of your network.



Yes, it's a 2Wire DSL modem/router.


As far as cable modem/router, I know you can probably get one as part of the "deal", but I was thinking of just buying one outright that had some "better" features like the latest wireless tech...bad idea??


I like the idea of just plugging it right into the PC initially, and later incorporating into the network.


----------



## Keenan

So, essentially, all I need is the modem with the cable hooked to it and then just call Comcast?


----------



## walk

and hooked to a computer with a web browser that works... yes I think so. I don't think they need to send a tech out, but who knows.


----------



## fender4645

Unless you have a filter/blocker for the frequencies that HSI runs off of in which you'll probably need a tech. But my guess is those were all taken off when you had the Comcast DVR...a long...long....long time ago.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or, in my case, where my DSL modem is 75' away I could just tap into the cableTV feed right at my desk, install the cable modem right there and utilize the 2nd NIC - which is what I might do initially. Does that sound logical, or make sense? I'm guessing the Comcast HSI software knows which NIC to select? I haven't setup a new internet connection in a long time...



If your cable modem really is just a cable modem (ie no router) or you only ever intend to test the cable modem vs DSL on the one computer with 2 NICs, doing what you suggest makes sense.


Then you can select which connection is used by enabling the NIC you want to use and disabling the other NIC. This can be done either using windows UI or by physically unplugging and plugging in cables.


Alternately you could use the "metrics" parameter to make one NIC seem more costly, so the other will be used. The advantage of this method is you can leave both connections active so the switchover is quicker.


You can also automate both methods so you can click on one link to do all the work to switch to DSL and a second link to do all the work to switch to Cable.


Disadvantages of connecting the cable modem/router direct to your PC rather than making it a 2nd gateway on your 8-port switch is only one machine can use it and also when your PC selects that NIC, other machines on your network cannot access that PC. For example if your PC also serves as a network file server for DVDs or mpgs then the other machines can't talk to your PC when it is using the cable modem NIC. You can do even more configuration to fix that but it gets more complicated.


----------



## Keenan

Cool, think I've got it all, thanks guys.










One last question, does Comcast charge a digital outlet fee for the HSI line/hookup?


----------



## Keenan

I take it this is _the_ modem that's to be used with Comcast?

http://broadband.motorola.com/consum...oducts/sb5120/ 

SURFboard® Cable Modem SB5120


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, think I've got it all, thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question, does Comcast charge a digital outlet fee for the HSI line/hookup?



Nope (at least not on my bill)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I take it this is _the_ modem that's to be used with Comcast?
> 
> http://broadband.motorola.com/consum...oducts/sb5120/
> 
> SURFboard® Cable Modem SB5120



That's what I have.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I need some help with an odd problem I may have caused for myself, or at least some thoughts as to whether I could've caused this problem or whether I am looking at some sort of local problem in my area (Mill Valley).


My son's school has ended for the year and he's home with a babysitter until his camp season starts up next week. Thinking that I would be able to enforce some limits on daytime TV watching, I wandered down to the basement yesterday morning and unplugged the RCA signal amp that I use at the distribution point for coax into the house. Sure enough, this resulted in no signal on the Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, etc. (Turns out it didn't knock out KBCW-12, so he watched Judge Judy all day. *arg*)


The problems appeared when I came home and replugged the amp. All the sudden I am getting fairly substantial "correctable" errors on the signal to the Motorola 6412, and ESPN2HD 724 and TNTHD 726 (both operating at 489 MHZ) disappeared entirely. The service menu on the 6412 says something to the effect that those channels are ERROR or something like that. It's not showing a bad signal but more like it can't see a signal at all. The diagnostics available on my CableCard equipped second TV are more limited, but it would show 724 and 726 as "no signal."


After frustrating experiences with Comcast technical support (the telephone person wouldn't help me unless I had my account number, as if I keep copies of my bills around, and the internet person was limited to the usual lame "unplug the cable box and replug it" advice), I decided just to let it sit until this morning. 724 and 726 are now back on both sets, although they are suffering from frame dropouts. The service menu again reports that these two channels are suffering from pretty substantial "correctable errors" (on the order of 300). Other channels, operating at different frequencies, show more modest correctable errors (fluctuating between 5 and 30).


Is this likely related to my actions in unplugging the signal amp? Do the Cablecard and 6412 just need time to "synchronize" somehow with the local system in my area?


An unrelated problem but one I received a reminder on when I was checking the service menu. Before I entered the menu, the one you get by powering off and then hitting the central select button on the remote, I get an EP00 message on the cable box. The Wiki associates this with a bad fan, but I'm pretty sure the fan is turning in the 6412. Should I exchange the box anyways? I'm sure this isn't related to the current problem, as I had seen this before the new problem appeared . . . and because the problem manifests on the Cablecard TV as well.


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## fender4645

Seems like it would be awfully big coincidence if your issues weren't related to the amp. I know this is obvious but I got to ask: are you sure the amp is securely fastened on all entry/exit points? I guess it could be possible that somehow it was damaged when disconnecting it. You might want to run down to Radio Shack and pick up another bi-directional amp -- they're only like $30 and you can always return it.


As for your fan on the STB...completely up to you. You don't own it so whether it breaks down now or later, no skin off your back.


----------



## Tom Koegel

All I did was disconnect (and then reconnect) the AC transformer to the amp. Notwithstanding, I did tighten up the cable connections after I noticed the problem, to no apparent affect. And I do seem to be getting a powerful enough signal, just with these errors focussed around 489 MHz.


I think your Radio Shack solution is probably the right one. One more task for the weekend . . . .


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, think I've got it all, thanks guys.



I thought about it a little more and I think this will be the simplest setup for you.


Attach the cable modem to your 2nd NIC as earlier.


Configure the "interface metric" for your Cable NIC to be "1". The interface metric can be found under TCP/IP -> Advanced


Configure the "interface metric" for your DSL NIC to be "2".


Now you can use the "Standby" button on the Motorola cable modem to control which connection you use.


When the cable modem is powered up, your PC will automatically use the cable modem. When it is in standby, your PC will switch to using the DSL connection.


I'm assuming the cable modem powers down the ethernet port when in standby. If it doesn't, replace pressing standby button with removing the ethernet cable.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I did was disconnect (and then reconnect) the AC transformer to the amp. Notwithstanding, I did tighten up the cable connections after I noticed the problem, to no apparent affect. And I do seem to be getting a powerful enough signal, just with these errors focussed around 489 MHz.
> 
> 
> I think your Radio Shack solution is probably the right one. One more task for the weekend . . . .



You could also bring the cable STB and a portable display to your cable amp and bypass the amp. As a first step, I often like to eliminate my whole house as a culprit by going straight to the demarc point. If the problem persists, it isn't anything on my side.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought about it a little more and I think this will be the simplest setup for you.
> 
> 
> Attach the cable modem to your 2nd NIC as earlier.
> 
> 
> Configure the "interface metric" for your Cable NIC to be "1". The interface metric can be found under TCP/IP -> Advanced
> 
> 
> Configure the "interface metric" for your DSL NIC to be "2".
> 
> 
> Now you can use the "Standby" button on the Motorola cable modem to control which connection you use.
> 
> 
> When the cable modem is powered up, your PC will automatically use the cable modem. When it is in standby, your PC will switch to using the DSL connection.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the cable modem powers down the ethernet port when in standby. If it doesn't, replace pressing standby button with removing the ethernet cable.



Sounds simple enough, of course as fender noted, there wouldn't be any firewall/NAT - no router.


I'm probably going to go with Comcast anyways, but I didn't want to shut down the DSL connection before I had spent some time with the HSI connection(reliability, etc.).


If you have all the equipment hooked up, how long does it take for Comcast to activate it? I was at CC and the sales guy said it would take around 4-6 days, is that about right? I would think it would be just a matter of getting a CSR on the phone and having them "turn it on", given there are no other issues such as a trap or some other line issue.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sounds simple enough, of course as fender noted, there wouldn't be any firewall/NAT - no router.



Comcast gives you free anti virus software for your PC which includes a firewall. Not the same as a hardware box but it's something.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast gives you free anti virus software for your PC which includes a firewall. Not the same as a hardware box but it's something.



Thanks.


I'm going to go ahead and invest in good wireless/wired router anyways, I can always use it if I go back to DSL...I think...










I'm using BitDefender right now and it works great, I'm really not keen on installing more, or different AV software.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was at CC and the sales guy said it would take around 4-6 days, is that about right? I would think it would be just a matter of getting a CSR on the phone and having them "turn it on", given there are no other issues such as a trap or some other line issue.



Wot? I think if you get to the walled garden and follow the path, enter your account # and you should be good to go. May be off, but if you have an account and access to WG, no one needs to do anything.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wot? I think if you get to the walled garden and follow the path, enter your account # and you should be good to go. May be off, but if you have an account and access to WG, no one needs to do anything.



What account number? The HSI account number, or my regular Comcast acct number? What's "walled garden"? Is that Comcast's gateway/portal or something?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What account number? The HSI account number, or my regular Comcast acct number? What's "walled garden"? Is that Comcast's gateway/portal or something?



I believe that Dave, "The President







", is speaking in metaphors. I think he means you have access to Comcast's website and already have an account with Comcast so all you need to do is sign up on line for the HSI and they should be able to activate you that day, unless you want a separate line drop for your cable service, which would require a truck roll. IMHO a separate line for the cable would be better to avoid signal losses due to too many splitters and cables on a single line.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli

 Walled Garden (webopedia) Is a web environment generated by Comcast that comes up when your modem is not registered with an account. If you've ever used Wifi at a Starbucks or a hotel you get their walled garden where you need to agree to terms or enter a name & password to get to the Internet outside the walled garden.


Seeing the walled garden before anything is added to an account is a good thing - means the modem works and is communicating.


Account number is your Comcast account number, if you have it. One account number is all you need for all services.


A separate line for Internet? Well, I don't. I had a moto modem on a booster amp, 6 way splitter in the basement then a 2 way splitter at the PC, then into a wireless router. The wired PCs would get full speed. When I got Comcast digital voice I swapped the modem for the Arris EMTA/Modem and had the input taken off the booster (when [email protected] fails, don't want phone going down) and had a directional coupler (fancy splitter. specifies the db loss) put inline for HSI/CDV.


You can see my name in the speed tests at DSL Reports


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> Walled Garden (webopedia) Is a web environment generated by Comcast that comes up when your modem is not registered with an account. If you've ever used Wifi at a Starbucks or a hotel you get their walled garden where you need to agree to terms or enter a name & password to get to the Internet outside the walled garden.
> 
> 
> Seeing the walled garden before anything is added to an account is a good thing - means the modem works and is communicating.
> 
> 
> Account number is your Comcast account number, if you have it. One account number is all you need for all services.
> 
> 
> A separate line for Internet? Well, I don't. I had a moto modem on a booster amp, 6 way splitter in the basement then a 2 way splitter at the PC, then into a wireless router. The wired PCs would get full speed. When I got Comcast digital voice I swapped the modem for the Arris EMTA/Modem and had the input taken off the booster (when [email protected] fails, don't want phone going down) and had a directional coupler (fancy splitter. specifies the db loss) put inline for HSI/CDV.
> 
> 
> You can see my name in the speed tests at DSL Reports



I guess what I asking is, the CC deal seems to be much better(modem rebated plus $75 CC gift card) than just ordering from the Comcast website and as such, will that slow down the activation process? You're saying as long as I get the WG all I need to do is call and have it "turned on"? I'm sure I'm making this more complicated than it is, I'm just looking for the smoothest, best deal, way to do it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe that Dave, "The President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ", is speaking in metaphors. I think he means you have access to Comcast's website and already have an account with Comcast so all you need to do is sign up on line for the HSI and they should be able to activate you that day, unless you want a separate line drop for your cable service, which would require a truck roll. IMHO a separate line for the cable would be better to avoid signal losses due to too many splitters and cables on a single line.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My plan is to split the incoming line before the amp and go direct to the modem. With HSI how did you tell if there is a signal strength problem? It just won't connect?


BTW, for those of you that use wireless, what is the typical, reliable range for w-G? I want to be able to reach a detached garage 75-90' from the modem location, it would be going through about 3 walls including the open space between buildings.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Keenan. wireless transmission range is really an example of the old "ymmv" acronym. I can get both Wireless A (operating at a different (5GHz, IIRC, instead of the b/g 2.4 GHz) frequency that supposedly doesn't penetrate walls as well) and G from my house in my detached garage in circumstances very similar to yours. OTOH, I've set up an Apple system for my brother-in-law in a "shotgun style" house, and I couldn't get the signal from the main Airport to the receiving laptops to travel down the central corridor to the distant rooms to save my life. I had to set up a repeater station to relay the signal. The key factor for me seems to be the amount of metal between the transmitter and the receiver, and different wireless equipment seems to have greatly different sensitivities also. A wireless access point with directional antennas may help in configuring for your setup. Good luck.


----------



## c3

When I signed up at CC, my HSI service was activated the same day.


For extended wireless range, you may want to consider a pre-N router. I don't have personal experience with one, but I hear that the range is much better, even with G clients.


----------



## Keenan

Thanks Tom, there isn't much metal at all in the path I'm looking to use so I'm thinking I should be alright.


I just measured and it's about 90-100', 80% of that being open outdoor space, the rest being older, non-insulated wood walls, about 3 of them.


I'm guessing I'm probably right at the limit so I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I signed up at CC, my HSI service was activated the same day.
> 
> 
> For extended wireless range, you may want to consider a pre-N router. I don't have personal experience with one, but I hear that the range is much better, even with G clients.



Yeah, I was looking at those, but IIRC they were about 2-3 times the cost of the G. If the G doesn't work I'll try adding a larger antenna and if that doesn't do it I go with N. I don't know, I probably will go with N, I like to do things once and be done with it.


Regarding service, did you call Comcast when you got home, or did it just become active later in the day?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding service, did you call Comcast when you got home, or did it just become active later in the day?



I actually had to call Comcast because the CC's ordering system did not work completely for units within a complex. The CC's salesman told me that before I started the ordering process. So I think you should have no problem with activating the service quickly, even if it means having to call Comcast.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but I hear that the range is much better, even with G clients.



It's slightly better with G clients, but there is only so much a pre-N router can do with G clients, because it only controls the power of one side of the wireless transmission. The G-client still has a low power transmitter and there is only so much an amp on the receiver can do.


Pre-N AP/router with Pre-N client does get better range.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Here's the latest on my "no TNTHD or ESPN2HD" signal problem. I swapped out the signal amp with a much more powerful amp (a claimed +12dB as opposed to +4dB). No dice. I also tried just taking the amp out of the signal path, unplugging all splits and just plugging in the 6412. It's not as good a test as dragging the 6412 out to where the cable enters the house, but I don't have a TV out there. I also swapped out the 6412 box itself at the local service center.


In any event, none of this seems to have any effect. The other HD channels seem to be picking up a modest amount of "correctable errors" (from 5 to 500) that don't seem to interfere with reception, whereas the TNTHD and ESPN2HD bot pick up errors in the 50000 range with multiple uncorrectable errors. Sometimes I can get a jittery picture--but usually I get "no signal" on the cablecard TV and "this channel will be available shortly" on the 6412 connected TV.


Comcast, of course, is no help. They promised to send a signal to reset the cablecard and the 6412, but neither signal seems to have been received. They claim no problems in my local area, and just signed me up for a service call.


Here's one oddity, to me. I can't really see any difference in the readings on the quality of the signal between no amp, the +4 dB amp, and the +12 dB amp. What should I be looking for?


Also, anyone have any theories for why 489 MHz would be so affected, when higher and lower frequencies are not?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess what I asking is, the CC deal seems to be much better(modem rebated plus $75 CC gift card) than just ordering from the Comcast website and as such, will that slow down the activation process? You're saying as long as I get the WG all I need to do is call and have it "turned on"? I'm sure I'm making this more complicated than it is, I'm just looking for the smoothest, best deal, way to do it.



If I had a specific process to get rebates and cash back, I'd follow it. I don't know much about the various offers, but when it comes to cheapest deal - I'll take it any day, even if it means waiting a bit.


Back to the topic - I have a DCH3416. Works just like a DCT3416. That can be good _and_ bad, eh?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the topic - I have a DCH3416. Works just like a DCT3416. That can be good _and_ bad, eh?



Dave,

Is your DCH3416 using the M-card or is that still in testing ??? How was it setting up, problems or no problems ?? Does it do everything, VOD, PPV etc..... and when will the rest of us get one










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Back to the topic - I have a DCH3416. Works just like a DCT3416. That can be good _and_ bad, eh?



Does it have the same remote lag?


Keenan, you'll probably have to call Comcast to get the modem activated, but they should be able to do that instantly - once you've got it all hooked up and are at the Comcast web page (the only site you can get to until it's registered - the "walled garden"..) As for signal strength, depends on the modem but there should be a web address you can browse to and check the signals. Just guessing but low signal strength would probably lead to errors, which would lead to lots of retransmits, which would lead to lower transfer rates.


----------



## walk

On that note, the signal strength in my new house is amazing, I coudn't be more pleased.


This is after being split using a basic cheap 2-way splitter (one to the cable modem, one to the DVR)










This page will give you an idea of what good signal levels should look like.
http://www.dslreports.com/faq/7124


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Is your DCH3416 using the M-card or is that still in testing ??? How was it setting up, problems or no problems ?? Does it do everything, VOD, PPV etc..... and when will the rest of us get one



At the user level, it's much the same as a DCT. Looks purtier, IMHO. It's not been stricken with that remote lag everyone knows about (my DCT did that too).


I've had a couple of bugs that I had not seen in a DCT - a sudden jump from watching recorded TV to live TV. VOD felt ok, though some lag in remote commands were experienced that could not be the fault of the box.


On the provisioning side it's a whole new world. Five times the data to do, though a barcode reader system automates it. The boxes come pre-stuffed with MCards. Pairing is done in the provisioning stage. After it gets out the door it is treated just like any other set top box.


It remains up to the engineers to determine if its gold and release it in July, or seek out more testers,







.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other HD channels seem to be picking up a modest amount of "correctable errors" (from 5 to 500) that don't seem to interfere with reception, whereas the TNTHD and ESPN2HD bot pick up errors in the 50000 range with multiple uncorrectable errors. Sometimes I can get a jittery picture--but usually I get "no signal" on the cablecard TV and "this channel will be available shortly" on the 6412 connected TV.



When I had my 6412 and looked through all the HD channels they all had zero errors, correctable and uncorrectable. The installer said that is the way it should be and if you are getting correctable errors, then something is not quite right, but it hasn't reached the level of affecting your picture yet.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it have the same remote lag?
> 
> 
> Keenan, you'll probably have to call Comcast to get the modem activated, but they should be able to do that instantly - once you've got it all hooked up and are at the Comcast web page (the only site you can get to until it's registered - the "walled garden"..) As for signal strength, depends on the modem but there should be a web address you can browse to and check the signals. Just guessing but low signal strength would probably lead to errors, which would lead to lots of retransmits, which would lead to lower transfer rates.



Thanks, I've decided to slow things down a bit and look around for the best deal on some "N" equipment, if I'm going to change things around may as well do it right.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've decided to slow things down a bit and look around for the best deal on some "N" equipment, if I'm going to change things around may as well do it right.




I like how you think. No bull in a china closet in your house. Knowing how many goodies you have it's nice to know that you think it out.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At the user level, it's much the same as a DCT. Looks purtier, IMHO. It's not been stricken with that remote lag everyone knows about (my DCT did that too).
> 
> 
> I've had a couple of bugs that I had not seen in a DCT - a sudden jump from watching recorded TV to live TV. VOD felt ok, though some lag in remote commands were experienced that could not be the fault of the box.
> 
> 
> On the provisioning side it's a whole new world. Five times the data to do, though a barcode reader system automates it. The boxes come pre-stuffed with MCards. Pairing is done in the provisioning stage. After it gets out the door it is treated just like any other set top box.
> 
> 
> It remains up to the engineers to determine if its gold and release it in July, or seek out more testers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That sounds great. I'm ready to make the change just because of the remote lag. I have two 6412s, one for more than 3 years and the other for a little more than one year, both are second generation, the one with DVI, and they work fine for me, but the remote lag is sometimes unbearable.


----------



## blues96

I have the 30 second skip buttom programmed on my 3412, if I switch it out for the 3416 will I still be able to program the 30 second skip?


Thanks,


David

Mountain View, CA


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like how you think. No bull in a china closet in your house. Knowing how many goodies you have it's nice to know that you think it out.



Thanks, although that bull has roamed around here on occasion.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 30 second skip buttom programmed on my 3412, if I switch it out for the 3416 will I still be able to program the 30 second skip?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> David
> 
> Mountain View, CA



It should work just fine.


----------



## Keenan

In an article on HBO-HD switching to MPEG-4 ....


For its part, Comcast Corp. (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) has been cooking up a new series of Residential Network Gateway (RNG) set-tops that can decode both MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 signals. Comcast expects to test some of those products in the second half of this year, with commercial rollouts beginning in early 2008, said John Schanz, Comcast Cable's executive vice president of national engineering and technical operations.

http://www.lightreading.com/documen...127163&site=cdn 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10874396 

Comcast New Technology Test - AVS Forum


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In an article on HBO-HD switching to MPEG-4 ....
> 
> 
> For its part, Comcast Corp. (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) has been cooking up a new series of Residential Network Gateway (RNG) set-tops that can decode both MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 signals. Comcast expects to test some of those products in the second half of this year, with commercial rollouts beginning in early 2008, said John Schanz, Comcast Cable's executive vice president of national engineering and technical operations.
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/documen...127163&site=cdn
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10874396
> 
> Comcast New Technology Test - AVS Forum



The actual thing that HBO said they were doing is switching their distribution feeds to mpeg-4 over the satellite transponders that distribute their programming to comcast and other MSO's. The MSO's will transcode the signals at the headends to MPEG2 for transmission to users. It will be a decade until MPEG4 becomes mainstream in STB's.


HBO did this for an obvious reason: saving money. They are planning on going HD for ALL their channels soon, and to do that, they will need a LOT more transponder space. Going to MPEG4 for the new HD feeds cuts that bill by more than half.


Thanks

Mike


----------



## walk

They also said 8Mbits for each channel....


DVD is 9Mbits ... of course it's MP2, but still. Lower than DVD bit rate for HD? Disgusting. Throw in another generation of lossy compression transcoding to MP2? Appalling. I'm glad I got rid of HBO.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They also said 8Mbits for each channel....
> 
> 
> DVD is 9Mbits ... of course it's MP2, but still. Lower than DVD bit rate for HD? Disgusting. Throw in another generation of lossy compression transcoding to MP2? Appalling. I'm glad I got rid of HBO.



I thought regular DVDs were around 3-5Mbps while superbit DVDs got up to 5-7Mbps?

http://www.hifi-writer.com/he/superbit/superbit.htm 


However, we are talking apples and oranges comparing HD and DVD bitrates as the framesize is different.



I was also under the impression mp4 is about 1.5 to 2x smaller at equivalent PQ.


So today we are seeing around 13-17Mbps mpg2 for HBO-HD. What they are proposing sounds about in the ball bark of what you are seeing today, a little higher or lower depending on which numbers you are looking at.


----------



## walk

DVD is 9Mbits maximum, most titles *average* somewhere in the range you suggest, true.


MP4 is more efficient, but the frame size is also SIX times larger than DVD.


Most HD disc titles using MP4 average around 18-20 Mbits, with peaks as high as 40 (on Blu-ray, anyway). Microsoft claims that their VC-1 can acheive very good results at 10 Mbits, and it is true with certain program material, not so much with others... and it's always true that 18-20Mbits will look better. (MS is obviously trying to sell us on lower bitrates to boost sales of their downloadable HD programs).


Currently with MP2 on cable HBO is 19 Mbits (max, less on average), and most people agree the results aren't that great (macroblocking on fast-motion scenes, where the 19 Mbit cap is hit).


Maybe I'm being harsh and should reserve judgement. Having all channels in HD... I mean the picture on 25 out of those 26 channels WILL look better (being in HD vs SD) but man, I'm skeptical they can pull off good results at 8Mbits, especially if cablecos like Comcast will have to add another lossy compression to MP2 on top of that.. 8Mbits is "hd-lite"


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> MP4 is more efficient, but the frame size is also SIX times larger than DVD.



My point is that you should compare HBO-HD mpg2 vs HBO-HD mpg4, thereby eliminating the frame size difference. Comparing HBO-HD mpg4 to DVD mpg2 doesn't seem like a good comparison to me, there are too many variables.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently with MP2 on cable HBO is 19 Mbits (max, less on average), and most people agree the results aren't that great (macroblocking on fast-motion scenes, where the 19 Mbit cap is hit).



I looked at King Kong recorded off of HBO-HD.


The movie is 188 minutes long. The recording was 195 minutes (7 minutes of preview stuff at the end). 17.00 GB was the file size according to TiVo.


To give the benefit of the doubt, I assumed all the 17.00GB was the movie and used 188 minutes as the length rather than 195 minutes.


I came out with 12.94Mbps. I think current HBO-HD is way below the max 19Mbps it could be using.


IMO what one should expect with HBO using mpg4 is "equivalent" PQ. I wouldn't expect this to be an event that leads to better PQ. I think with the 13-17Mbps mpg2 currently being used, they can pull off equivalent PQ at 8Mbps mpg4. That is just my opinion of course.


For reference, using the same calculation method:

King Kong 17.00GB/188min ... 12.94Mbps

Batman Begins 10.71GB/140min ... 10.95Mbps

Return of the Jedi 9.19GB/135min ... 9.75Mbps

War of the Worlds 11.03GB/117min ... 13.50Mbps


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I came out with 12.94Mbps. I think current HBO-HD is way below the max 19Mbps it could be using.



They are, the last time I read about it they were running at about up to 14Mbps, never more than that. I also seem to recall that they are running at 1440x1080i as well.


BTW, if you have a Netflix account you can see some pretty cool VC1 technology in action. They have a "Watch Now" portion at the site where you can watch complete movies using the tech with it's associated app. I watched about 15 mins of a movie about credit yesterday and the quality was very impressive.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will be a decade until MPEG4 becomes mainstream in STB's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



You really think so? Per the article it seems they are planning on it a lot sooner than that, but of course you can't believe everything you read. It doesn't sound to me as if MPEG4 to MPEG2 conversion, at a cable plant, is going to be very good for PQ. I suppose they're going to have to initially, should be interesting.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You really think so? Per the article it seems they are planning on it a lot sooner than that, but of course you can't believe everything you read. It doesn't sound to me as if MPEG4 to MPEG2 conversion, at a cable plant, is going to be very good for PQ. I suppose they're going to have to initially, should be interesting.



Everyone is working on this, but given the huge push to get digital out there, old digital boxes that only do MPEG2, and the new cablecard boxes that only do mpeg2, and all the qam tuner TV's that only do MPEG2, it's going to be a LONG time.


Transcoding from MPEG4 to MPEG2 is not hard. The other direction is very hard. You won't see any quality hit, assuming the MPEG4 source is coded well.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You really think so? Per the article it seems they are planning on it a lot sooner than that, but of course you can't believe everything you read. It doesn't sound to me as if MPEG4 to MPEG2 conversion, at a cable plant, is going to be very good for PQ. I suppose they're going to have to initially, should be interesting.



The article says they plan on testing mpg4 sooner than later. Deploying is a whole different story.


I think a complete upgrade from mpg2 to mpg4 is a long way off, but partial usage is probably closer.


I would guess VOD would see earliest mpg4 usage. Next possibly SDV areas with high mpg4-capable STB penetration.


Narrow-band applications like VOD can benefit earlier from mpg4. Boxes which are mpg2 will request mpg2 streams and mpg4 will request mpg4 streams if available. This could reduce VOD bandwidth needs with a smooth seamless transition.


Another example is coupling SDV with mpg4. Let's say an area like Santa Rosa had poor digital penetration due to crappy HD offerings. As Comcast transitioned to all digital, these areas would naturally get more of the newer mpg4-capable STBs as compared to an area which already had high penetration rates with older mpg2 equipment that people are slow to upgrade.


In an architecture using SDV and mpg4, they could for example notice that 80% of the people in Santa Rosa have mpg4 STBs while only 20% have mpg2 STB and they are wasting bandwidth sending both mpg4 and mpg2 versions of the same channel. They could then do some aggressive upgrade of the 20% remaining mpg2 STBs and then configure Santa Rosa for 100% mpg4, while leaving the rest of the areas mpg2.


I think there are lots of theories of how these transitions could work, but they will find out much more with real-life testing and that is likely to affect how things are rolled out.


----------



## KernelG





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 30 second skip buttom programmed on my 3412, if I switch it out for the 3416 will I still be able to program the 30 second skip?



I can confirm that the 3416 does the 30 second skip. We have a couple of 3416's in the house here in Fremont, and it's pretty smooth sailing.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> King Kong 17.00GB/188min ... 12.94Mbps
> 
> Batman Begins 10.71GB/140min ... 10.95Mbps
> 
> Return of the Jedi 9.19GB/135min ... 9.75Mbps
> 
> War of the Worlds 11.03GB/117min ... 13.50Mbps



Those are averages. If the 8Mbit figure they quoted was average, with peaks much higher (ideally 18-20, but hopefully at least 15) then it might work. But if 8Mb is the max.... I don't think so.


For example, see what people are saying about ATT's U-verse. They use 8.5Mbits for the HD channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The article says they plan on testing mpg4 sooner than later. Deploying is a whole different story.
> 
> 
> I think a complete upgrade from mpg2 to mpg4 is a long way off, but partial usage is probably closer.
> 
> 
> I would guess VOD would see earliest mpg4 usage. Next possibly SDV areas with high mpg4-capable STB penetration.
> 
> 
> Narrow-band applications like VOD can benefit earlier from mpg4. Boxes which are mpg2 will request mpg2 streams and mpg4 will request mpg4 streams if available. This could reduce VOD bandwidth needs with a smooth seamless transition.
> 
> 
> Another example is coupling SDV with mpg4. Let's say an area like Santa Rosa had poor digital penetration due to crappy HD offerings. As Comcast transitioned to all digital, these areas would naturally get more of the newer mpg4-capable STBs as compared to an area which already had high penetration rates with older mpg2 equipment that people are slow to upgrade.
> 
> 
> In an architecture using SDV and mpg4, they could for example notice that 80% of the people in Santa Rosa have mpg4 STBs while only 20% have mpg2 STB and they are wasting bandwidth sending both mpg4 and mpg2 versions of the same channel. They could then do some aggressive upgrade of the 20% remaining mpg2 STBs and then configure Santa Rosa for 100% mpg4, while leaving the rest of the areas mpg2.
> 
> 
> I think there are lots of theories of how these transitions could work, but they will find out much more with real-life testing and that is likely to affect how things are rolled out.



If the following is true it's definitely a plus for S3 owners,



> Quote:
> From the FAQ's at the TiVo Forum, Series 3:
> 
> 
> Does the S3 support new video formats?
> 
> 
> The decoder used in the S3 supports MPEG-2, MPEG-4 AVC/H.264, and VC-1/WMV9. However, at this time there is not yet a way to load video on the S3, and both ATSC and digital cable are MPEG-2.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post10885519 

TiVo Series 3 - "Official" Thread - AVS Forum


----------



## sfhub

As mentioned earlier CC fees for "Dual C-card Dig Access" went up from $1.50 to $1.79 on the most recent bill so it looks like all areas are getting the new pricing and it just depends on your billing cycle when you see it.


----------



## c3

Just got my lastest bill: "Effective July 1st the following monthly charges will be changed to the following rates: HDTV Equipment fee without Digital Package will cost $8.00. HDTV Equipment fee with Digital Package will cost $7.00. The Dual Cable-Card Digital Access will now cost $1.79."


----------



## sfhub

The funny thing is it is in a section titled "Demand more at Comcast" It should have said "Comcast demands more"


Demand more at Comcast

Effective July 1st the following monthly charges will be changed to

the following rates: HDTV Equipment fee without Digital Package

will cost $8.00. HDTV Equipment fee with Digital Package will cost

$7.00. The Dual Cable-Card Digital Access will now cost $1.79.


----------



## walk

Yeah I got hit with the $7 HDTV fee last month.


Luckily I'm getting the $6.99 A/O for free, at least for a year.


----------



## Keenan

Re: HBO going MPEG4,


HBO Move to MPEG-4 Opens Door to Big Changes in Cable

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post10904081 

All HBO/Cinemax Channels to Go HD; DirecTV to Carry 11 in September - AVS Forum


----------



## wco81

Time to drop Comcast, basic cable plus the HD box rental.


----------



## sfhub

Man, that is crazy, $14/month for your 2nd HD STB.


----------



## hiker

Other than TiVo Series3, TVs with built-in QAM tuners, PC QAM tuners and Comcast STBs, are there stand-alone QAM tuner STBs (even non-DVR) that use cablecards and can be bought to own?


I have TiVo S3 with cablecards and Sharp TV built-in QAM without cablecard. What would it cost to add cablecard to Sharp TV, just the $6.99/mo AO fee and truck roll to install?


----------



## sfhub

There are a few scattered CableCARD devices. Sony had one that they discontinued.


I think for most manufacturers, if they go through the trouble of building a standalone CableCARD device will also include DVR functionality. If you just need a cable box most people will rent it from the cable company, especially if they are going to ding you with the digital additional outlet fee regardless.


----------



## Keenan

Somewhat off-topic as this is a Comcast thread, but, after spending some time with the AT&T retention department today maybe Comcast might sweeten their offer for HSI.










My current DSL service - 6/768 - went to $34.99 per month last month so I was looking at Comcast HSI. Today AT&T offered me 12 mos for $34.99, with 2 mos free, plus a $50 cash rebate. Comes out to $24.99 per month. Plus, they gave me a $6 per month discount on my landline that brings it down to about $6 per month. So, for about $31 per month I get DSL and a POTS line.


Comcast comes to about $32 per month over the 12 month period and no phone.


Probably call them back tomorrow and take the deal, also going to see if I can squeeze a newer modem out of them. I've read the newer ones have some added capabilities like ADSL2/2+ which I guess can make things a little faster.


----------



## rsra13

You should be able to get Comcast HSI for 19.99 for 12 months. No phone. But the speeds should be a lot better than DSL.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You should be able to get Comcast HSI for 19.99 for 12 months. No phone. But the speeds should be a lot better than DSL.



The best I've found is $19.95 for 6 months and then it goes to the regular rate of $44 per month. I'm looking at their 6/mbps speed offering. If I could HSI for $19.99 per month, for 12 months, I would go that route for sure


----------



## rsra13

Well, the good thing about Comcast is that you can always call after your offer expires and ask them to extend it. I know people that have never paid the full price for more than 3 years.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the good thing about Comcast is that you can always call after your offer expires and ask them to extend it. I know people that have never paid the full price for more than 3 years.



Yes, there's always that possibility, and if they won't, AT&T will probably have some offer to get me back if I don't stay with Comcast.


Going with Comcast does make sense I guess, I'd planned on getting a wireless N router anyways so the only expense with Comcast is the modem and that's rebated anyways. The email is a pain but I've already signed up for a Gmail account(free), unless anyone knows of a better solution?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The email is a pain but I've already signed up for a Gmail account(free), unless anyone knows of a better solution?



Full tilt nerdy way:


Get your own domain. Try and think of a domain name that is not taken and head for godaddy. Set up an email name at your domain that will forward all email to [email protected] to whatever ISP you have. Viola, you own email addy that never changes.


I may be off a bit on the email account - I know that godaddy offered a free email account back when I registered barovelli.com but I used a separate host service since I had web & ftp stuff.


----------



## walk

Yeah after Comcast took over and my email changed for the 3rd time in 3 years I got sick of it so I registered my own domain. I use Namecheap.com - it's about $8 a year, with URL and email forwarding. Then I have the email forwarding to Gmail (because it's great and has the best spam filtering). It's really easy to setup too.


The best part is probably that you get 1000 email addresses, so you can add a new one for junk mail any time you need it (and delete them later and let all the spam rot in hell).


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The best I've found is $19.95 for 6 months and then it goes to the regular rate of $44 per month. I'm looking at their 6/mbps speed offering. If I could HSI for $19.99 per month, for 12 months, I would go that route for sure



My $19.99x12 just expired. I called Comcast, told the rep I'd switch to DSL, and got it for another 12 months.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My $19.99x12 just expired. I called Comcast, told the rep I'd switch to DSL, and got it for another 12 months.



Yeah, it makes sense they would do that, based on my conversation with the AT&T retention department the competition is pretty fierce right now.


Now, are you getting the 6/mbps speed package with Comcast?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Full tilt nerdy way:
> 
> 
> Get your own domain. Try and think of a domain name that is not taken and head for godaddy. Set up an email name at your domain that will forward all email to [email protected] to whatever ISP you have. Viola, you own email addy that never changes.
> 
> 
> I may be off a bit on the email account - I know that godaddy offered a free email account back when I registered barovelli.com but I used a separate host service since I had web & ftp stuff.



I like that idea, I'll have to check it out, thanks.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it makes sense they would do that, based on my conversation with the AT&T retention department the competition is pretty fierce right now.
> 
> 
> Now, are you getting the 6/mbps speed package with Comcast?



Yup.


----------



## FiloD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got my lastest bill: "Effective July 1st the following monthly charges will be changed to the following rates: HDTV Equipment fee without Digital Package will cost $8.00. HDTV Equipment fee with Digital Package will cost $7.00. The Dual Cable-Card Digital Access will now cost $1.79."



I read somewhere that the increase fees to both new and existing subscribers is to recover the higher costs of CableCARD-based set-top boxes, which most cable operators will be required to deploy starting July 1 under the Federal Communications Commission's so-called integration ban.


Any news if Comcast is offering the Cable Card based STB this week? Thanks.


----------



## blues96

I went to the Mountain View office to trade in my 3412 for a 3416 and DENIED, they are out, said they don't have any idea of when and if they will get more. CSR said they are only giving out 64xx for new DVR customers. BUMMER. Question is where can I trade out since I live in Mountain View am I required to make swaps, etc at that office? Anyone know where I might score a 3416?


Thanks


David

Mountain View


----------



## bobby94928

As long as the 64xx is a 6416 you could get that one. The only difference between the 34s and 64s is absence of analog tuners on the 34s.


----------



## walk

And the USB, inputs and smart card slot on the front.


I thought they couldn't give these boxes out any more since July 1st?


Or was that only for new customers?


----------



## bobby94928

As long as they have been deployed prior to July 1 they can redeploy any box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And the USB, inputs and smart card slot on the front.
> 
> 
> I thought they couldn't give these boxes out any more since July 1st?
> 
> 
> Or was that only for new customers?



The new DCH boxes are suppose to go to new customers. If you turn in a box (ex: 6412) and it's broke, it can't be repaired and put back in the system, it must be removed from circulation but if they have another 6412 in stock they can give one to you or other previous customers until they run out.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to the Mountain View office to trade in my 3412 for a 3416 and DENIED, they are out, said they don't have any idea of when and if they will get more. CSR said they are only giving out 64xx for new DVR customers. BUMMER. Question is where can I trade out since I live in Mountain View am I required to make swaps, etc at that office? Anyone know where I might score a 3416?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> David
> 
> Mountain View



If it were me and they told me they had no replacement box, I would have them give me a DCH box or make them do a truck roll and not charge me for it since I took the time to try and turn in a defective box and none was available. I would ask for the new DCH box at the Mountain View office since they are suppose to be available to new customers as of 1 July or to previous customers once the supply of old boxes runs out and from what you have said it seems the source of the old boxes has run out. I wouldn't sit there with no box and no service which you are paying for.


Edit...

I re-read your post ( you are trying to get a 3416 but nothing is wrong with the box you have now ), did they have another 3412 ?? If they have more 3412's then you're out of luck getting one of the new DCH boxes until they run out of the 3412's also. If not tell them your's is broke and you need a new box, they should have the DCH boxes in stock.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## blues96

I was just loking for more hard drive space (thus the reason to swap, there is nothing wrong with my 3412 other than the usual software poo). There has to be a plan within Comcast for HD and the need for more space. Is there a plan? Not everyone can afford the Tivo Unit. Maybe it's just me....


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new DCH boxes are suppose to go to new customers. If you turn in a box (ex: 6412) and it's broke, it can't be repaired and put back in the system, it must be removed from circulation but if they have another 6412 in stock they can give one to you or other previous customers until they run out.



Where'd the "new customers" thing come from?


If a customer returns a defective DCT, it can still be repaired and re-issued.


The rule as interpreted by me is "Any box that has been on an account can be re-used".


A new customer (or anyone) requesting a HD DVR today will get a used 3412, 3416 or 6412 depending on availability.


When DCHs are released, anyone can get one. Should not be to far away, it works fine and stock is growing.


Best source for a 3416 would be a service center that is attached to an operations building.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There has to be a plan within Comcast for HD and the need for more space. Is there a plan? Not everyone can afford the Tivo Unit. Maybe it's just me....



Switched Digital Video is one plan for more HD.


3rd party boxes that should be available may have more storage space, but like the S3 the cost could be a factor.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Switched Digital Video is one plan for more HD.
> 
> 
> 3rd party boxes that should be available may have more storage space, but like the S3 the cost could be a factor.



I heard a while ago that Moto was going to have the DRM bug on the FireWire port fixed sometime this summer so external storage could be attached. Haven't heard anything in a while so I'm assuming it isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard a while ago that Moto was going to have the DRM bug on the FireWire port fixed sometime this summer so external storage could be attached. Haven't heard anything in a while so I'm assuming it isn't happening any time soon.



And just when they figure that out they drop it in favor of activating the eSATA ports on the DCH. Which will take _how_ long?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And just when they figure that out they drop it in favor of activating the eSATA ports on the DCH. Which will take _how_ long?



I didn't think Comcast wanted to be bothered with the DRM issues and the customer service headaches associated with attached storage? They'd rather have you use VOD, at least that's the impression I get.


(BTW, thanks to you and walk for the tip about the domain thing, I'm gradually switching/forwarded my email through the new service already - I had no idea there was so many different domain suffixes available, I almost went with a .uk one.







)


P.S. Newegg had a screaming good deal this weekend for the D-Link Xtreme N router and notebook card, $180 for both. The DIR-655 received WiFi Alliance draft 802.11n certification last Friday.


----------



## walk

How about giving us eSata and allowing the ethernet LAN so I can play back the files from a remote media player, like a PS3


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where'd the "new customers" thing come from?
> 
> 
> If a customer returns a defective DCT, it can still be repaired and re-issued.
> 
> 
> The rule as interpreted by me is "Any box that has been on an account can be re-used".
> 
> 
> A new customer (or anyone) requesting a HD DVR today will get a used 3412, 3416 or 6412 depending on availability.
> 
> 
> When DCHs are released, anyone can get one. Should not be to far away, it works fine and stock is growing.
> 
> 
> Best source for a 3416 would be a service center that is attached to an operations building.



Dave,

The problem with that is, Comcast/Cable company's could repair/reuse these old boxes until hell freezes over and never have to issue the new DCH boxes. There has to be a way to get the old boxes out of the system so you can gradually issue the new boxes. It was my understanding that's why the FCC doesn't want the cable company repairing and reusing the boxes, that once they are turned in as defective they are to be removed from the system and the new boxes issued in their place. Any boxes that are now in use or in supply can be used/issued until they fail and then new boxes replace them. If they don't do that how are they ever going to get rid of the old boxes ??? I could be wrong but I believe that's the only way to do it without requiring the cable company's to replace them all now but to do it this way gradually.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> The problem with that is, Comcast/Cable company's could repair/reuse these old boxes until hell freezes over and never have to issue the new DCH boxes. There has to be a way to get the old boxes out of the system so you can gradually issue the new boxes.



There is a way, it's called growth! If there was flat growth or loss, yes there would be no need to issue new boxes. But there are no minus' here. Yes, some fail and cannot be repaired, some walk off when a customer moves and never returns it, but mostly it's growth that require the purchase of new boxes every year. So if you want new boxes, order more! Get one in every room! Yah! make my day










I'm still baffled as to why we need a company owned cable card in every new company owned box. Don't get me wrong - I love cable cards, the competition cannot match it. But the marketplace has not produced many host items for them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is a way, it's called growth! If there was flat growth or loss, yes there would be no need to issue new boxes. But there are no minus' here. Yes, some fail and cannot be repaired, some walk off when a customer moves and never returns it, but mostly it's growth that require the purchase of new boxes every year. So if you want new boxes, order more! Get one in every room! Yah! make my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still baffled as to why we need a company owned cable card in every new company owned box. Don't get me wrong - I love cable cards, the competition cannot match it. But the marketplace has not produced many host items for them.



Dave,

You're missing my point, the FCC told cable company's to get rid of the old boxes and use boxes with cable cards ( separate security from the box ) and they gave them 2 ways to do it


1.) do them all now or

2.) Replace the old boxes through attrition, like I outlined.


What was the point of the 1 July dead line if the FCC wasn't serious about getting cable cards up and running and denying the cable company's request for an extension to that dead line date ??


The problem with the market place not making host devices is Cable Labs, There is no certification process in place for 3rd party's to get their devices certified for 2-way host devices. Tivo is a one way host and may or may not be able to be upgraded to a 2 way host, it's still unclear but Cable Labs is making the whole process slower than molasses and throwing up road blocks.


I can take care of the whole problem, give me a sledge hammer and access to the warehouse for about an hour and all will be taken care of.....

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> You're missing my point, the FCC told cable company's to get rid of the old boxes and use boxes with cable cards ( separate security from the box ) and they gave them 2 ways to do it
> 
> 
> 1.) do them all now or
> 
> 2.) Replace the old boxes through attrition, like I outlined.



What'd I miss - # 2 is currently in place. Right now, I NEED more advanced boxes to make orders. I even have a good supply of DCHs. Don't worry about that.


But still, what good is a cable card in a rented box? If I could sell it to you, sure. If I could give it to you after you've rented it for 2 years, sure. But no one is selling the OEM units so why?


IMHO, this whole separate security thing was dreamed up by the analog pirate box sellers 11 years ago that were trying to legitimize their business. They are gone now thanks to digital, but even they did not jump on the cable card bandwagon when it launched - knowing that no one would buy a cable box if it didn't give them free channels . . .


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about giving us eSata and allowing the ethernet LAN so I can play back the files from a remote media player, like a PS3



How in the @$% do you get that to work? I have Vista with media center and a 750g hdd full of video - and a PS3. Whenever I try to knock on the PC's door with the PS3, it sees a Windows Media Center, but won't find the content.


This is not impressing the family. My geek-ness is at stake!


----------



## walk

Well, the content has to be "in" your "library" first of all, and then it must be in a format that Windows/Media Center recognizes. Otherwise... assuming you don't have a network issue.... I don't know, try the Playstation area here, there's a few threads about it.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=851441


----------



## walk

You also have to allow (on the PC) the PS3 to have access. It should ask you the first time you try to connect, or you can set it up in the WMP options (I'm using XP with WMP 11).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What'd I miss - # 2 is currently in place. Right now, I NEED more advanced boxes to make orders. I even have a good supply of DCHs. Don't worry about that.
> 
> 
> But still, what good is a cable card in a rented box? If I could sell it to you, sure. If I could give it to you after you've rented it for 2 years, sure. But no one is selling the OEM units so why?
> 
> 
> IMHO, this whole separate security thing was dreamed up by the analog pirate box sellers 11 years ago that were trying to legitimize their business. They are gone now thanks to digital, but even they did not jump on the cable card bandwagon when it launched - knowing that no one would buy a cable box if it didn't give them free channels . . .



The reason the FCC wants cable company's to use the cable cards is to level the playing field for 3rd party vendors. If cable company's have to use cable cards then they have to make them work and work right and right now they don't work right, way to many problems with them so by forcing the cable company's to use cable cards they are making the cable company's to make them work and work for everyone. That way other companys will have incentive to build boxes that work with cable but have their own features that they could include with their boxes. It will allow the customer to have his own box that can be used on any cable company's system be it Comcast, Cox, or any other cable company. Right now I have no choice but to rent a box from the cable company even though another company may have a better box ( maybe Tivo ) , it's competition that cable company's don't want.


So, enough of that. So you have lots of DCH's ??? Do you have any DCH 64XX's, I'm still not upgraded and still have all these analog channels that need to be gotten rid of, another bone of contention I have with Comcast










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . If cable company's have to use cable cards then they have to make them work and work right and right now they don't work right, way to many problems with them so by forcing the cable company's to use cable cards they are making the cable company's to make them work and work for everyone.



I am not convinced with that argument. Cable box is made by Motorola. Cable Card is made by Motorola. No doubt that combo works right. I could say that the trouble lies with the host devices not made as good as a Motorola DCH . . but those other devices are not provisioned at the same time like the DCHs are. The biggest bug I think is that there is no hands off provisioning system like there is for modems. When it's good enough to self install, it will be (near) perfect.


Upgrades looking good and on schedule so far. No 64xx, all ADS boxes


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could say that the trouble lies with the host devices not made as good as a Motorola DCH



Based on what I have heard, most of the CableCard installation problems are caused by bad cards (which may be put back into the pool for other installations) and poorly trained people at the headend who don't know how to program and activate the cards.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Based on what I have heard, most of the CableCard installation problems are caused by bad cards (which may be put back into the pool for oth. er installations) and poorly trained people at the headend who don't know how to program and activate the cards.



ummm I've heard that most "bad" cable cards are returned to the field and work fine.










Agree about provisioning to a point - if every cable card install was the same it would not be a problem. But the host hardware is not consistent.


----------



## Ace of Space

Is there going to be a replacement model for the DCT6200 any time in the near future?


----------



## 1982300sd

I am sick of paying comcast $5 for their box each month (just increased to $8). For $1.70 something I can rent a cable card to put into a cable box that I buy. Where can I buy these boxes? Does anyone carry 3rd party cable boxes yet?


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1982300sd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am sick of paying comcast $5 for their box each month (just increased to $8). For $1.70 something I can rent a cable card to put into a cable box that I buy. Where can I buy these boxes? Does anyone carry 3rd party cable boxes yet?



Me too. I rent only one box and use TV's with QAM tuners so I can watch clear stations. Only when I want to watch ESPN do I turn on the cable box.


----------



## walk

The only 3rd party Cablecard boxes right now are DVRs - i.e. Tivo S3.


Or, you can get a TV with Cablecard tuner, that's about it.


----------



## walk

You can't even get Tivo service for $7, let alone pay for hardware like the S3 ($800 MSRP ... that's 9.5 years at $7/mo...)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can't even get Tivo service for $7, let alone pay for hardware like the S3 ($800 MSRP ... that's 9.5 years at $7/mo...)



Yes, you can. Who pays MSRP? The S3 could be bought for less than $400AR just a few weeks ago.


----------



## ryder1650

Are there any updates on when us Milpitas Comcast users will be getting On Demand?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. Who pays MSRP? The S3 could be bought for less than $400AR just a few weeks ago.



The service is $14/mo or so isn't it?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The service is $14/mo or so isn't it?



For the first unit, you can pay $299 for 3 years, which is $8.31/month. For additional units, you can get it for $6.95/month (3-year rate).


----------



## 1982300sd

I really wanted to just cancel Comcast on principle for hiking their digital set top box fee 60% more per month and expecting me to bend over, but decided that losing Discovery HD wasn't worth the sacrifice. I decided to return their set top box and go the cable card route which will let you rent for free. So if you have no need for On Demand and have a cable card slot in your TV, trade your set top box in and avoid the $8 a month fee.


----------



## walk

Sure if you have a Cablecard slot. Buying a S3 isn't going to save you any money, though it will get you ... well, a TIVO... instead of whatever abomination they call that on the Comcast boxes? Microsoft Abomination(tm)? I think that might actually be the name...


----------



## yunlin12

Just got the June bill, saying that starting June 1st they are charging $7 for HDTV Equipment ($* if not with a digital package), and $1.79 for dual cable cards. I use the S3.


I called to ask if I can just get the cable cards without the HDTV equipment fee, if I only need HDTV local stations from antenna, and don't want Comcast's HDTV channels, and I still want the cable cards to get digital TV, they said there is no way their system can handle that, if I get the dual cable card, they have to charge the $7 HDTV Equipment fee.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I called to ask if I can just get the cable cards without the HDTV equipment fee, if I only need HDTV local stations from antenna, and don't want Comcast's HDTV channels, and I still want the cable cards to get digital TV, they said there is no way their system can handle that, if I get the dual cable card, they have to charge the $7 HDTV Equipment fee.



All I can say is there are people in the Bay Area paying the new $1.79 CC fee for their S3 who are not paying any HDTV fee, $5, $7, or $8. Either this S3 HDTV fee requirement is something specific to your area or they are not telling you correct info. I sympathize with your situation though. I know sometimes it can be very frustrating to resolve these tack on charges.


----------



## MKANET

It doesnt matter what kind of tuner/cable box I use, KTVU will once in a while have "micro-stutters". Best way I can describe it is every once in a while the audio and video will pause for 

Is this a signal quality issue? I tried using a two-way amp placed near the front of my house where the cable comes in from the street. It still does the same thing. Maybe I'm not using a good enough amp? Maybe I have a bad cable run? Why would only KTVU/KPIX do this and not all the other channels? If I dont have a goood enough amp or the wrong amp, could you please recommend me a high grade amp? I have a radio shack all silver 2way digital amp. I also have a DC block before reaching my tuners.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would only KTVU/KPIX do this and not all the other channels?



Those two channels typically share the same RF channel, which is around 555 MHz in my area.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It doesnt matter what kind of tuner/cable box I use, KTVU will once in a while have "micro-stutters". Best way I can describe it is every once in a while the audio and video will pause for
> 
> Is this a signal quality issue? I tried using a two-way amp placed near the front of my house where the cable comes in from the street. It still does the same thing. Maybe I'm not using a good enough amp? Maybe I have a bad cable run? Why would only KTVU/KPIX do this and not all the other channels? If I dont have a goood enough amp or the wrong amp, could you please recommend me a high grade amp? I have a radio shack all silver 2way digital amp. I also have a DC block before reaching my tuners.



If you have a Motorola STB, when you are seeing the stutters, tune to 702, turn off the STB, then press select/ok. Go to D06. It will show whether there are errors on that channel.


----------



## dailowai

Any people in the Bay Area using Vista MCE with cable cards yet? How's it working? I'm thinking about getting a Cablecard ready machine and hopefully replace all of my comcast DVR's.


----------



## walk

Unfortunately you have to buy a new computer with OEM Cablecard license. Last time I checked, they were only offered with single-tuner cards, or EXTERNAL (ugly) single-tuner boxes. Yeech.


----------



## fender4645

Velocity Micro, I believe, just released a $1250 CC-capable computer (price is before adding the tuners). So you could add 2 tuners for $300/each and make it under $2,000. Not bad...but still a little too pricey. I imagine (or hope) the prices will come down once the manufacturers recoup of the cost of certification. Then again, these devices are in the same boat as the S3 in regards to SDV. So it may be dead already...


----------



## dailowai

Yeah I am thinking about getting a system from them as I really really want a Vista Media Center setup. I could get away with just HDHomeRun since everything I watch (including ESPN and Discovery) are currently not encrypted on this part of the bay, but I am moving to San Jose soon and reading through the thread it appears that in San Jose ESPN and DSC are encrypted so I'd need cablecard to watch those and other premium channels.


Do you guys think comcast will switch the Bay Area to SDV that soon? It'd suck to spend all that money on a system and have it be obsolete next year, but if I could get a few years out of it then I guess it would be worth it.


----------



## fender4645

There's been a couple recent articles (floated around the S3 forums) that say the "industry" is confident there will be something worked out to make current CC devices compatible with SDV. While there's no "in your face" legal reason why the FCC should/could step in, the fact that the current situation breaks the spirit of the law of CC could be enough for them to get involved. Basically, they don't want to look like a bunch of chumps since they spent so much effort in getting CC going.


As for Comcast switching to SDV, while some people say it's going to happen sooner rather than later, I just don't see that happening. Comcast, as we all know, is notorious for delaying new technologies that require infrastructure changes. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's been a couple recent articles (floated around the S3 forums) that say the "industry" is confident there will be something worked out to make current CC devices compatible with SDV. While there's no "in your face" legal reason why the FCC should/could step in, the fact that the current situation breaks the spirit of the law of CC could be enough for them to get involved. Basically, they don't want to look like a bunch of chumps since they spent so much effort in getting CC going.
> 
> 
> As for Comcast switching to SDV, while some people say it's going to happen sooner rather than later, I just don't see that happening. Comcast, as we all know, is notorious for delaying new technologies that require infrastructure changes. This is just my personal opinion.



Fender,

While I agree with most of what you are saying. The part about Comcast not switching to SDV anytime soon might be a little wishful thinking. It's already in testing in a couple of markets back east.

If you listened to the last investors meeting that was just held, the main thrust of the meeting was VOD and Linear Programing ( think SDV ). These were stressed several times in the meeting and from other sources I've checked with these will be the main goals of Comcast in the near future. I do agree with you that Comcast is to slow to adapt to new technology especially when it requires a significant outlay of money. They remind me a lot of IBM, a juggernaut that had problems moving quickly with the changes and look where they are now. Not that I think that Comcast is headed that way but if they don't start moving faster with the adoption of new technology's and investing in the future and stop letting the bean counters dictate their investment strategies well......


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Thanks, Mike. What makes me think it's not going to "take over" for a while is that Comcast already said they're not moving to all-digital until sometime after 2010 which means there still a fair number of analog customers out there. Does anyone know if MSOs can have SDV go to one household and regular QAM/analog go to another household on the same headend? If so, then I could see them possibly keeping things current the way they are and that all new services/channels would only be available via SDV.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike. What makes me think it's not going to "take over" for a while is that Comcast already said they're not moving to all-digital until sometime after 2010 which means there still a fair number of analog customers out there. Does anyone know if MSOs can have SDV go to one household and regular QAM/analog go to another household on the same headend? If so, then I could see them possibly keeping things current the way they are and that all new services/channels would only be available via SDV.



I think people are getting a little bit to worked up about SDV. From what I've been able to hash out from different sources, the plan is to only put some channels on SDV and leave some on the cable like it is now, sort of a hybrid system and on systems that are now using SDV that's what they are doing. Now which channels will be put there or how they are going to determine which will be on SDV and which will not, only the Man upstairs knows for sure...










As far as analog, my suggestion would be get off the analog wagon and get on the digital train. Analog wastes bandwidth that can be used more efficiently by going all digital. Just like when we went from radio to b/w tv then to color tv technologies evolve and you need to adapt to them. The price of digital equipment is dropping like a rock and you have 2 years to get ready for the change, don't wait.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike. What makes me think it's not going to "take over" for a while is that Comcast already said they're not moving to all-digital until sometime after 2010 which means there still a fair number of analog customers out there. Does anyone know if MSOs can have SDV go to one household and regular QAM/analog go to another household on the same headend? If so, then I could see them possibly keeping things current the way they are and that all new services/channels would only be available via SDV.



Even if they don't move to all-digital until 2010 they could still move expanded basic to all digital before then, which would free up large amounts of bandwidth. They already did this in Chicago.


BTW moving to all digital *relieves* the pressure to go SDV, it doesn't indicate SDV is less likely.


Analog must be broadcast to everyone on your head-end. If we did see SDV it would either be SDV+fixed QAM+analog or in the doomsday case for S3 owners given current S3 functionality, only SDV+analog. The analog could in the meantime go from limited+expanded basic to limited basic.


Sporadic SDV usage/testing so far has ranged from a couple of channels + tier programming in test Comcast areas to major SDV usage at Time Warner Austin.


----------



## Mikef5

*U-Verse tested in Milpitas*



Well, it's finally happened. I'm the last of my family to be on cable. One brother is on

Dish the other brother is on Directv and my sister the other day went from Comcast to AT&T

U-Verse. What's the world coming to ??










But it does give me the opportunity to actually have hands on experience with U-Verse. The

last time they tried to hook my sister's home up with U-Verse the installer never did get

it to work right and I was not overly impressed with it. But the installer that actually

did the hookup this time definitely knew what she was doing ( yes, female installer ).

The install took 6 hours to do, granted she did have to rewire everything the other

installer screwed up but after all was said and done it now works as advertised and if this

is any indication of AT&T's offering Comcast should worry. I sat there all day on the 4th

playing around with it and here's some of the things I've found so far.


Response time sucks, those of you that like to channel surf or even scan through the guide

quickly will be sorely disappointed, molasses comes to mind.


The guide is definitely different and will take time to get use to but then again I'm use

to the cable guide so I'm kind of bias on that. The guide does have a lot of info on it and

it will do PIP of the channel in the guide without having to loose the main channel that

you are watching nice feature. The new Comcast I-Guide is suppose to do this also but then

again we don't have the new guide.


There's a lot of search features in the guide, much more than the cable guide has, sort of

like what the Tivo has. Again the new I-Guide is suppose to have this feature also but the

new guide is missing in action.


I had the box output 1080i to watch for artifacts or breakups in the picture. I had no

breakups at all. I watched the A's game, I watched different movie channels HBO, HDNET, SHO,

etc and not one glitch. Now was that normal or did I just get there on a good day, I'll

have to do more testing, good thing my sister loves to see me.










Ok, now for the important stuff. How many HD channels ?? From what I was able to see and

count there are about 30 HD channels. Granted some are East/West feeds, like for HBO, SHO,

CineMax etc. but they do have a lot and for those of you that care they do have HDnet and

HDnet Movies. Keep in mind I'm in a 550 MHz area and I don't get squat for HD, not even

Video on Demand. Yes, AT&T does have VOD but it's free offerings are very limited and is

more like PPV than it is VOD, not appealing to me. Comcast's VOD ( or so I've heard ) is

much better with more free selections and in some areas have VOD-HD. U-verse does have

FSNBA but only the SD version not the HD channel, something I would find hard to live

without, I just love local sports to much.


So far I've had a good amount of time playing with the system and I'm much more impressed

with what I saw at my sisters house, *much more impressed.
*

So in a nutshell here's my good and bad findings.

*Good ---*


Lots of HD channels

No breakups seen during my viewing but I need to do much more viewing to confirm that.

Good search features

Nice PIP feature

Price is cheaper than cable depending on the package you get. For me it would be close.

*Bad ---*


very slow response time, both switching channels and when navigating the guide, it will

frustrate most people.

Does not have FSNBA-HD

Only one HD channel at a time, big minus for me and a real deal killer.

Must have a box on all tv's that you want to view from. For most people not a big deal but

for you that like to plug your cable into your tv and get content you are SOL.

VOD very limited and not of much value to me.


So there you go, there's much more but this is the basics and I still need to play with the

system to really see if it's all it's cracked up to be but if the picture quality remains

the same and they ever get the ability to do more than one HD channel at a time and they

get FSNBA-HD then Comcast will have something to be concerned about. I'm pretty much a

cable guy but this system has potential if done right and if I was Comcast I'd expedite

getting all the Comcast's areas upgraded and start adding more content ASAP!!!


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

The bad seriously outweighs the good, especially for me in a very good Comcast area. Actually, other than price, I don't see any reason to switch to DBS, either. (Dish costs almost the same as Comcast now, as well.)


I hear Verizon's FIOS is killer, though. But, ATT cheaped out on that last mile which limits their bandwidth. I'll bet a dollar that by the end of the year we will hear that ATT is planning on implementing FTTH, instead of the lame-ass FTTN they use now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The bad seriously outweighs the good, especially for me in a very good Comcast area. Actually, other than price, I don't see any reason to switch to DBS, either. (Dish costs almost the same as Comcast now, as well.)
> 
> 
> I hear Verizon's FIOS is killer, though. But, ATT cheaped out on that last mile which limits their bandwidth. I'll bet a dollar that by the end of the year we will hear that ATT is planning on implementing FTTH, instead of the lame-ass FTTN they use now.



So Gary, if I might ask, how much do you pay for your cable ?? I pay $151 a month for everything with 2 dvr's and I get squat for HD, I'm in a 550 MHz area. The U-400 package is about $114, I think that's what my sister said she was paying, so for me it is something to think about. But like I said only one HD channel at a time is the real deal killer to me and only being able to do 2 at a time is not good enough either, with cable I can do as many HD channels as I have HD sets so AT&T is going to have to match that to be a real contender to me







but they are moving that way it's just a matter of time. The question is will they move fast enough or will Comcast move faster and match their offerings ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

I don't have _everything_, as I don't need or want everything. I barely have time to keep up with the few series I record on a regular basis. Thank god the season's over.


I believe I _was_ paying about $120 for Digital Silver (Digital Plus + HBO), TV Japan, HD-DVR, and tax. But, I complained about the price, said I was annoyed that new customers were paying $40 for the Digital Silver promo, and told them I thought about switching to DBS. So, they gave me the promo price for 6 mos. Now, I'm paying around $80. But, it will go back to $120 at some point.


When I priced Dish Network for the equivalent programming and HD-DVR, it was about the same price as Comcast. Plus, Dish has a commitment, their locals and most SD looks like crap compared to Comcast, and they are missing some local HD. And, Comcast has killer free VOD. I rely on VOD when there is nothing to watch on the other bazillion channels, which is often.


The single HD stream, lack of VOD, no FSN-HD, beta-like bugs and glitches, and problems with the ISP part of the service, as well, has made U-Verse a big No-verse for me. If they woulda just made the investment that Verizon did, they'd have a great system now. But, they cheaped out, will have to spend the additional buck anyway, and will have wasted all this time and effort trying to make the present system work.


----------



## sfhub

dt_dc pointed out in one of the TiVo threads


> Quote:
> Once a cable plant has been determined to have "effective competition" ...
> 
> 1) Prices can no longer be regulated by franchise authority
> 
> 2) They no longer have to submit rate sheets to franchise authority
> 
> 3) They can basically charge whatever they want / the market and competition will bear



This April 24, 2007 FCC Public Notice mentions that various Comcast franchises in the Bay Area and NorCal have requested "effective competition" status
http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Da...C-272521A1.pdf 
Code:


Code:


CSR-7163-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Antioch, Brentwood, CA, et al
CSR-7164-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Fremont and Newark, CA
CSR-7165-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Coalinga and Huron, CA
CSR-7166-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Dublin, Livermore, CA et al
CSR-7167-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Sunnyvale, CA
CSR-7168-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Contra Costa County, Hercules, CA et al
CSR-7169-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Emeryville, CA
CSR-7170-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Campbell, San Jose and Santa Clara County, CA
CSR-7186-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Alameda County, Hayward, CA et al
CSR-7187-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Alameda County, CA
CSR-7188-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Atwater, Chowchilla, CA et al
CSR-7189-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Madera County, CA
CSR-7190-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Half Moon Bay, CA
CSR-7195-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Milpitas, CA

It will be interesting to see what happens to rates if these requests are granted. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with yunlin's experiences.


----------



## MKANET

Can someone please recommend the best (and most powerful amp) I can buy for digital cable? For some strange reason, my signal level by the time it reaches my STBs is -15db It just barely works, and my HDHomeRuns dont work too well. According the the hdhomerun tech support they said my signal is: (below -15dBmV)


----------



## walk

ATT is using 8.5mbits (max) for the HD channel now, but they plan to cut that back to 6Mb so they can fit 2 HD channels.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please recommend the best (and most powerful amp) I can buy for digital cable? For some strange reason, my signal level by the time it reaches my STBs is -15db It just barely works, and my HDHomeRuns dont work too well. According the the hdhomerun tech support they said my signal is: (below -15dBmV)



This is the one used by Comcast itself. I have my own and it is superb.

http://*******.com/353hfv


----------



## MKANET

That link doesnt work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the one used by Comcast itself. I have my own and it is superb.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-48409...3775593&sr=8-1


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That link doesnt work.



I notice that, was working on correcting it when you joined in. I can't get it to work, even through "*******."


The amp you want is:


Motorola 484095-001-00 Signal Booster


Look it up on Amazon......


----------



## MKANET

Thanks!! I cant find anywhere how many db+ it amplifies. Im not sure what "up to 32 times" means. Any ideas?


PS: I already have a 15db amp and its still a bit too weak.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I notice that, was working on correcting it when you joined in. I can't get it to work, even through "*******."
> 
> 
> The amp you want is:
> 
> 
> Motorola 484095-001-00 Signal Booster
> 
> 
> Look it up on Amazon......


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I cant find anywhere how many db+ it amplifies. Im not sure what "up to 32 times" means. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> PS: I already have a 15db amp and its still a bit too weak.



Most of these amps are +15db for a single port, then if it is multi-port, subtract the # of splits, -3.5db for 2-split, -7.4db for 4-split, etc.


If you have a +15db amp installed at the drop point (entry point) and your signal is still too weak, most likely you have a problem with the signal before it reaches your home or you have some inside wiring problem.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I know the readers of this thread have been on the edge of their seats waiting to hear of the resolution of my problem with errors on ESPN2HD (724) and TNTHD (726). It may have some bearing, too, for others hear fretting about signal strength as a problem related to only some channels.


In my area, both those channels seem to operate at 489 MHz. I was getting massive errors on those channels, resulting in either flawed PQ or no picture at all. Interestingly, sometimes the cablecard TV worked better with the problem, sometimes the Motorola 6412. Other channels, particularly HD channels, would show correctable errors, but not so much to affect normal viewing.


First step was to go through the telephone/online rigamorole, as I reported earlier. Second step was a truck roll, which ended up with the Comcast repair guy doing the same things I had done with the phone and online reps and concluding that I needed to schedule a second visit to install a "Comcast house amp". Why, when I had two functional amps? Probably because it is SOP, not an intelligent response. All the reps swore there was no problem in the local area.


Since you can't fight City Hall or Comcast, I scheduled the follow-up visit. The visit resulted in a no-show from Comcast and no explanation. But all of the sudden the problem, on all channels, but particularly on 724 and 726, complete disappeared. The error count on both sets completely disappeared. I can only assume that it was some local area problem on those two channels, and they finally figured it out.


Tom


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please recommend the best (and most powerful amp) I can buy for digital cable? For some strange reason, my signal level by the time it reaches my STBs is -15db It just barely works, and my HDHomeRuns dont work too well. According the the hdhomerun tech support they said my signal is: (below -15dBmV)



I have been using the *Channel Vision* and *ChannelPlus* video amplifier and they seems to be working fine. If you are looking for a local shop that have them then http://www.hometech.com are in SunnyVale.


But I would advise first to double check if you do not have a bad splitter or cable somewhere on the path.


----------



## tyre

Milpitas Update


I just got the "We're going to be upgrading your neighborhood" letter from Comcast last week. Looking forward to finally trying out their Triple Play bundle when it becomes available.


FYI I live in the Parc Metropolitan community that is adjacent to the Great Mall.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man, that is crazy, $14/month for your 2nd HD STB.



I'm surprised more people aren't complaining about this...


$42.80 for limited basic cable and 2 HD cable boxes....


6/19 - 7/18 High Definition TV 8.00

6/19 - 7/18 HDTV Additional Service 7.00

6/19 - 7/18 Limited Basic 17.99

6/19 - 7/18 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99

Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,

if applicable.

Cable Television

Franchise Fee 2.03

FCC Regulatory Fee 0.07

PEG Fee 0.52

State and Local Sales Tax 0.20

Total to be deducted - $42.80


----------



## Keenan

That's ridiculous...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm surprised more people aren't complaining about this...
> 
> 
> $42.80 for limited basic cable and 2 HD cable boxes....
> 
> 
> 6/19 - 7/18 High Definition TV 8.00
> 
> 6/19 - 7/18 HDTV Additional Service 7.00
> 
> 6/19 - 7/18 Limited Basic 17.99
> 
> 6/19 - 7/18 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> Cable Television
> 
> Franchise Fee 2.03
> 
> FCC Regulatory Fee 0.07
> 
> PEG Fee 0.52
> 
> State and Local Sales Tax 0.20
> 
> Total to be deducted - $42.80



I'm going to mix and match posts a little here, but based on the billing you posted and based on how the HDTV charge was explained to Yunlin, even if you felt the fees were getting out of control and decided to purchase your own S3 equipment as a replacement, all those charges would would stay, and further you would likely be charged for CableCARDs beyond the first one. So it costs *more* to use your own equipment.


Actually you should be grateful (not!) you are receiving a $1 discount on the HDTV fee, which should be $8 + $8 instead of $8 + $7.


Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## russwong

hahaha thanks sfhub! Gives me new perspective that it could be a dollar higher!


I must be a pessimist and think the glass is half empty! sad sad sad....


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm going to mix and match posts a little here, but based on the billing you posted and based on how the HDTV charge was explained to Yunlin, even if you felt the fees were getting out of control and decided to purchase your own S3 equipment as a replacement, all those charges would would stay, and further you would likely be charged for CableCARDs beyond the first one. So it costs *more* to use your own equipment.
> 
> 
> Actually you should be grateful (not!) you are receiving a $1 discount on the HDTV fee, which should be $8 + $8 instead of $8 + $7.
> 
> 
> Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been using the *Channel Vision* and *ChannelPlus* video amplifier and they seems to be working fine. If you are looking for a local shop that have them then http://www.hometech.com are in SunnyVale.
> 
> 
> But I would advise first to double check if you do not have a bad splitter or cable somewhere on the path.



Hometech is in Cupertino, not Sunnyvale. It is on DeAnza Blvd, South of Stevens Creek.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> $42.80 for limited basic cable and 2 HD cable boxes....



Why do you have HD boxes with limited basic? HDTVs without QAM tuners?


----------



## garypen

I've got one of those Motorola amps that I'm not using. I believe I got it at Amazon.


Whoever is interested can have it for half of the current Amazon price. Just PM me.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do you have HD boxes with limited basic? HDTVs without QAM tuners?



I'm guessing either (the first 2 being variations of what you suggested):

- monitors with no tuner

- tvs with ATSC/8VSB tuner only

- grandfather plan and no CableCARD slots or no desire to use CableCARDs


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why do you have HD boxes with limited basic? HDTVs without QAM tuners?



sfhub is correct. I'm grandfathered, so I get DiscoveryHD, ESPNHD, MOJOHD, and a few other ones. Also, I have 1 TV my trusty Sony XBR CRT, heavy as a tank, but an awesome picture that I can't part with yet...


----------



## rsra13

If this make you feel better:


6/30 - 7/29 Digital Premier Package 59.95

Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus,

HBO, HBO Plex, Cinemax, Cinemax

Plex, Showtime, Showtime Plex, TMC,

TMC Plex, Starz, Starz Plex, Encore,

Encore Plex, Music Choice, Digital

Converter and Remote, if applicable.

6/30 - 7/29 Standard Cable 52.50

Includes: Limited Basic and Expanded

Basic Service.

6/30 - 7/29 Save - $10.00 X 12 MO -5.66

6/30 - 7/29 DVR Service With HDTV 11.95

6/30 - 7/29 DVR Addt'l Outlet 11.95

6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99

Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,

if applicable.

6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99

Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,

if applicable.

6/30 - 7/29 DCT A/O Free -3.95

*Total: $140.72*


That's 2 DVRs and 1 SD digital box. I have 4 TVs, and I'm not using the SD DVR in my PC and my wife wants a TV in the kitchen, because she miss watching her shows the few times she's there.


----------



## russwong

All I can say is Thank god for the HDHomeRun and unencrypted QAM, that's my only saving grace. I'm able to record all the broadcast shows I watch in HD, so I'm pretty much happy about that. I'm not so sure I'm fond of paying $43 for the cable service, but OTA is just too inconsistant, and I live in San Francisco and get a strong signal.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this make you feel better:
> 
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Premier Package 59.95
> 
> Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus,
> 
> HBO, HBO Plex, Cinemax, Cinemax
> 
> Plex, Showtime, Showtime Plex, TMC,
> 
> TMC Plex, Starz, Starz Plex, Encore,
> 
> Encore Plex, Music Choice, Digital
> 
> Converter and Remote, if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Standard Cable 52.50
> 
> Includes: Limited Basic and Expanded
> 
> Basic Service.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Save - $10.00 X 12 MO -5.66
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DVR Service With HDTV 11.95
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DVR Addt'l Outlet 11.95
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DCT A/O Free -3.95
> 
> *Total: $140.72*
> 
> 
> That's 2 DVRs and 1 SD digital box. I have 4 TVs, and I'm not using the SD DVR in my PC and my wife wants a TV in the kitchen, because she miss watching her shows the few times she's there.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've got one of those Motorola amps that I'm not using. I believe I got it at Amazon.
> 
> 
> Whoever is interested can have it for half of the current Amazon price. Just PM me.



I've got one too, if anyone is interested (same offer as above applies). Turns out once I switched to CableCARD, the signal was _too_ strong with the amp


----------



## walk

I pay about $130/mo for Digital Classic, with 1 DVR box (HD, 3412), 1 HD box (6200) and Comcast HSI (6Mb).


----------



## MikeRich

Quick question -


I have an older HD comcast cable box (grey and motorola) not sure of model #.


I keep getting a pause when changing channels, and then it catches up rapidly going through all the buttons I pressed while it was frozen.


Am I the only one experiencing this?


I have seen several cable box model #'s referenced, which one is the newest? I would like one with HDMI (my Dvi-HDMI seems to lock up my cable box)


Thanks,


-Mike


----------



## Dbower

Heh - welcome to the fine, grand, world of crappy Motorola cable boxes. You will find that your issue is not unique! It helps to occasionally unplug the box for a few minutes so it can do a full reboot. Do it late at night so the guide can re-populate overnight.


-Dave


on edit: And as far as anyone knows, there is no solution - not even the newer models have been shown to be any better. Jury is out though on if the TIVO firmware will help.


----------



## MikeRich

Thanks for the info. I have noticed that if I use the remote from my receiver to change the channel, it does not lock up. I think it's the "info" button that's causing my problems.


What's the latest hardware model for the box? there is a comcast depot right around the corner so I might try and snag the latest, but I am not sure what is the latest.


-Mike


----------



## John Mace

My guide is showing CH725 but with no listings. Is that a new channel yet to be activated or is the guide just out of whack? I honestly don't remember if we got CH725 before...


----------



## bobby94928

No 725 is the events channel and has been used for NFL-HD in the past.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If this make you feel better:
> 
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Premier Package 59.95
> 
> Includes: Digital Classic, Digital Plus,
> 
> HBO, HBO Plex, Cinemax, Cinemax
> 
> Plex, Showtime, Showtime Plex, TMC,
> 
> TMC Plex, Starz, Starz Plex, Encore,
> 
> Encore Plex, Music Choice, Digital
> 
> Converter and Remote, if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Standard Cable 52.50
> 
> Includes: Limited Basic and Expanded
> 
> Basic Service.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Save - $10.00 X 12 MO -5.66
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DVR Service With HDTV 11.95
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DVR Addt'l Outlet 11.95
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> 6/30 - 7/29 DCT A/O Free -3.95
> 
> *Total: $140.72*
> 
> 
> That's 2 DVRs and 1 SD digital box. I have 4 TVs, and I'm not using the SD DVR in my PC and my wife wants a TV in the kitchen, because she miss watching her shows the few times she's there.



Get slingbox and leave a laptop in the kitchen. You can pay for the cost of slingbox pretty quickly and then you can move the laptop/tv to any room you want.


----------



## walk

The 6200 HDTV box (non-DVR) is quite responsive. No real remote lag. The only time it lags a little is with the new "favorites list". Otherwise it's great, compared to the 34/64xx DVR boxes (like, night and day).


----------



## konoyaro

I live in a multi-storey building in San Francisco near Lafayette Park and I recently signed up for digital cable. As part of the package, Comcast gave me a DCT 3416 for use and while it's nice to have access to HD broadcasts (I have the HBO Silver Package), I've noticed that there is macroblocking whenever dynamic images are displayed. Also, I get lots of dropouts and while it's sporadic, when it happens, it happens to all the channels including OnDemand. Since this never seemed to problem when I had standard cable, I'm guessing that it has to do with the way digital cable is delivered to my home. Is there anything I can do to improve performance on my end before suffering through the tech "support" of Comcast?


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No 725 is the events channel and has been used for NFL-HD in the past.



But I'm pretty sure I never had this channel "in the past". I live in a 550MHz Comcast ghetto. Suddenly I'm seeing what appears to be a new channel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I never had this channel "in the past". I live in a 550MHz Comcast ghetto. Suddenly I'm seeing what appears to be a new channel.



John,


If I remember right your are in the Milpitas area, this area is in the precess of being upgraded. I've seen the new channel 725 also, right now it does nothing for us, I would've preferred ESPN2-HD or some other HD channel that has some content on it.

At least it's a sign that we are finally getting upgraded....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Just a reminder. I do have one of those Motorola Signal Amps that I'm not using, if anyone is interested.


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> If I remember right your are in the Milpitas area, this area is in the precess of being upgraded. I've seen the new channel 725 also, right now it does nothing for us, I would've preferred ESPN2-HD or some other HD channel that has some content on it.
> 
> At least it's a sign that we are finally getting upgraded....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Actually, I'm in the LG-Saratoga area. I do get ESPN2-HD already, so maybe we're ahead of you on that one!


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *konoyaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in a multi-storey building in San Francisco near Lafayette Park and I recently signed up for digital cable. As part of the package, Comcast gave me a DCT 3416 for use and while it's nice to have access to HD broadcasts (I have the HBO Silver Package), I've noticed that there is macroblocking whenever dynamic images are displayed. Also, I get lots of dropouts and while it's sporadic, when it happens, it happens to all the channels including OnDemand. Since this never seemed to problem when I had standard cable, I'm guessing that it has to do with the way digital cable is delivered to my home. Is there anything I can do to improve performance on my end before suffering through the tech "support" of Comcast?



Try to put in one of those motorola boosters and see if that helps. That solved the problem for me.


Russ


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 4 TVs, and I'm not using the SD DVR in my PC and my wife wants a TV in the kitchen, because she miss watching her shows the *few times* she's there.



I got a good chuckle out of that. Thanks


----------



## mr. wally

i'm in los gatos and signed up w/ e* until next year when the upgrades will (hopefully) be completed. i was expecting to switch back to comcast once the upgrades were finished and they could start offering a decent hd package.


well i'm really starting to wonder whether i'll ever switch back. e* is just making everything so sweet right now.


e* just announced that they'll send out 7 new national hd channels next month as well as 8 hd regional fsns (no bay area hd yet, but who wants to watch the giants this year).


by the end of next month i will have nearly 40 hd channels including hbo hd. the 622dvr kicks butt over any dvr comcast offers, the new mpeg 4 signals are producing far better hd pq than anyone expected, I have a dvr for each of my 4 televisions (2 hd dvrs), and i'm paying only $90.00 per month.


while i acknowledge comcasts has a better hd signal than e*, i'm more than happy to trade off slightly lesser pq for 25 more hd channels that cost $50 -60 a month less than comcast would charge.


comcast better get its s... together or many others will come to the same conclusion i have.


comcast has its work cut out for it if it hopes to get hd viewers like myself to switch from e* to them


----------



## rsra13

$90 for 4 dvrs (2 hd) it's a really good price. what kind of package do you have?


I'm not sure if I'm going to watch 40 HD channels, the latest additions from Comcast, I don't watch anything from there. From my Platinum (It seems it's call Premier now) package I mostly watch the network channels in HD and the movie channels (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz). I watch ESPN-HD from time to time, Universal-HD and even TNT and MTV from time to time. The rest, I barely watch them.


----------



## walk

Today my box is only showing "PPV Events" under "Menu->Main Menu".


All the rest of the main menu is gone (settings, messages, etc).


Anyone else have this little problem today?


edit: The box upstairs is working normally, I was able to delete a message about PPV boxing.


For the record, I hate the "message" light, especially in the (dark) bedroom...


----------



## bobby94928

No problem in Rohnert Park. Everything is normal.


----------



## walk

Guess I will do the Motorola salute. (pull the plug)

....

Yep, that did the trick.


----------



## wanderance

I am moving to Redwood Shores at the end of this month, and have an appointment setup with Comcast for them to install cable. I went for the $100 a month triple play, we will see how that works out. I have a Series 3 TiVo, but I just went with whatever they are giving me, as I want it to be a clean and straightfoward install. I figure once we are settled I can figure out what exactly the package includes, what I can remove, etc.


For the heck of it, I gave Comcast a call today and asked them about getting 2 CableCARDS for my TiVo. I mainly wanted to know if it would goof up the package and if I added them how much it would cost. The person I spoke with indicated 1) It wouldn't goof up my package, first one is free, second one is $1.50 2) That I can just go down to the local office and pick them up.


Has anyone been able to do this? I was told this once from Charter (cable company where I live now), I went down to the office and they told me I needed to schedule an installation. Of course the install took about 10 minutes and most of the time consisted of the guy waiting for the person to give the numbers to. Not a huge deal, just curious, as that would be great if I could just pick up some cards and not have anyone touch my Series 3


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am moving to Redwood Shores at the end of this month, and have an appointment setup with Comcast for them to install cable. I went for the $100 a month triple play, we will see how that works out. I have a Series 3 TiVo, but I just went with whatever they are giving me, as I want it to be a clean and straightfoward install. I figure once we are settled I can figure out what exactly the package includes, what I can remove, etc.
> 
> 
> For the heck of it, I gave Comcast a call today and asked them about getting 2 CableCARDS for my TiVo. I mainly wanted to know if it would goof up the package and if I added them how much it would cost. The person I spoke with indicated 1) It wouldn't goof up my package, first one is free, second one is $1.50 2) That I can just go down to the local office and pick them up.
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to do this? I was told this once from Charter (cable company where I live now), I went down to the office and they told me I needed to schedule an installation. Of course the install took about 10 minutes and most of the time consisted of the guy waiting for the person to give the numbers to. Not a huge deal, just curious, as that would be great if I could just pick up some cards and not have anyone touch my Series 3



Let me save you some time. You'll go down to the office in Foster City, they'll tell you the phone CSR was mistaken and they do not have any cards for customer pickup. You'll call back Comcast and tell them they wasted your time. They will apologize and will credit you the $15.99 truck roll/install fee to compensate you for your troubles.


BTW I think the 2nd CableCARD is $1.79 in most if not all Bay Area markets now. Maybe Foster City/Redwood Shores is still holding out at $1.50.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me save you some time. You'll go down to the office in Foster City, they'll tell you the phone CSR was mistaken and they do not have any cards for customer pickup. You'll call back Comcast and tell them they wasted your time. They will apologize and will credit you the $15.99 truck roll/install fee to compensate you for your troubles.
> 
> 
> BTW I think the 2nd CableCARD is $1.79 in most if not all Bay Area markets now. Maybe Foster City/Redwood Shores is still holding out at $1.50.



Thanks for the info...I was 99% sure she was mistaken, especially since she never asked for what area I was calling in regards to. When I do get around to ordering up the CableCARDS, I will be sure to tell them that to avoid getting dinged.


----------



## c3

I have heard of one person being able to pick up CableCards in the Oakland area. That was a few months ago.


----------



## leftheaded

What are my alternatives to the Motorola 6412 DVR? Here's what I want:
All HD channels including HBO and Cinemax

DVR


I would go straight HTPC but i'm afraid some 5c encryption will get in the way. Are there other brand DVRs I can buy? Tivo maybe - how do they get around the encryption problem? If this isn't possible with Comcast, is it possible with any other providers? On Demand is nice too, but I don't think this is possible without the Comcast boxes, right?


Yeah, the motorola does what i want, it just doesn't do it very well.


----------



## leftheaded

What's up with the Guide now? A few months ago they added logos and ads to the bottom - Can that be disabled?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are my alternatives to the Motorola 6412 DVR? Here's what I want:
> All HD channels including HBO and Cinemax
> 
> DVR
> 
> 
> I would go straight HTPC but i'm afraid some 5c encryption will get in the way. Are there other brand DVRs I can buy? Tivo maybe - how do they get around the encryption problem? If this isn't possible with Comcast, is it possible with any other providers? On Demand is nice too, but I don't think this is possible without the Comcast boxes, right?
> 
> 
> Yeah, the motorola does what i want, it just doesn't do it very well.



TiVo is coming out with a relatively inexpensive dual-tuner HD DVR.

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/giz-under...ite-277118.php 

Giz Undercover: First Spy Pics of Upcoming TiVo Series 3 Lite? - Gizmodo

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...7&page=1&pp=30 

Tivo Series3 Lite (Spy Photos) - TiVo Community & Store


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> by the end of next month i will have nearly 40 hd channels including hbo hd. the 622dvr kicks butt over any dvr comcast offers, the new mpeg 4 signals are producing far better hd pq than anyone expected, I have a dvr for each of my 4 televisions (2 hd dvrs), and i'm paying only $90.00 per month.



Hmm. I was under the impression that the 622 has its own set of problems. I'm very familiar with previous Dish receivers and DVR's, and my Comcast box is no worse than any of them, better than some.


Also, I've seen mention of some low power issue with the 129 satellite (home of much of those 40 HD channels) wherein lots of people lose signal in any kind of inclement weather, even windy conditions.


And, as far as pricing goes: for Digital Preferred w/HBO, and HD/DVR service, Comcast is roughly the same ($97) as Dish 250 with Locals, HBO, HD, and DVR. ($99) So, I'm not sure how you are getting so much for $90, unless you are posting the special promo pricing. But, in the long run, Comcast is actually $2 cheaper than Dish for roughly the same program, with much better picture quality. (before taxes)


Plus, there's no commitment with Comcast. You don't like it, cancel it. It'll cost you $240 to cancel Dish.


Finally, Dish's OnDemand is small to non-existent. That is a HUGE feature of Comcast, and one that is used frequently in my household. I'm not sure I could give that up, quite frankly.


I hope you enjoy Dish. But, for me, I have never looked back after switching FROM Dish to Comcast. But, I live in a pretty decent Comcast area.


BTW, I thought they only allow ONE 622 per account. How did you get two? Did you have to pay an add'l upgrade fee? Do they still charge an upgrade fee for the first 622? (It used to be $200.)


----------



## walk

Most of the HD channels are encrypted, especially HBO and the like. If you got a HTPC you'd need one with a CableCard tuner built-in, but right now you can only get CableCard 1.0, which is dead as dead can be, so you're better off waiting for 2.0 (unless the cablecos manage to kill it off too).


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most of the HD channels are encrypted, especially HBO and the like. If you got a HTPC you'd need one with a CableCard tuner built-in, but right now you can only get CableCard 1.0, which is dead as dead can be, so you're better off waiting for 2.0 (unless the cablecos manage to kill it off too).



would the 5c encryption be a problem for the CableCard?


What about for something like the "Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1600 TV Tuner". Would I be able to record/pause/rewind HD shows (including HBO series shows)?


I guess I'm not clear whether the roadblock is from the cable provider or the hardware since I'm guessing things like CableCards work?


My apologies for the very basic questions. I know nothing of CableCards, but I'm reading the wikipedia entry now. Thanks


----------



## asis

I finally upgraded my Comcast cable service to digtial HD. I got an old Motorola DCT 5100 box from a local Comcast office and was told that it's the only one model available in Bay area, unless I upgrade it to DVR.


Is it really the case?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I finally upgraded my Comcast cable service to digtial HD. I got an old Motorola DCT 5100 box from a local Comcast office and was told that it's the only one model available in Bay area, unless I upgrade it to DVR.
> 
> 
> Is it really the case?



DCT6200s are in the mix too.


Just where are all those consumer electronics companies with their OCAP boxes?


----------



## sfhub

Dave, do you know if the DCH units being deployed now or in the near future are using OCAP to implement their UI and 2-way services? Have the head-ends been upgraded to support OCAP-based STBs?


I have heard that the current DCH models have options to be OCAP-based in the future, but in the near-term are actually not using OCAP nor are they implemented using a CC/OpenCable2.0 portable platform. There was mention of a new category called NPH - non-portable host, created for the July deadline, for an environment where separable security was mandatory, but OCAP was not yet available for deployment.


If that is the case, I think it is a little early to be asking about OCAP-based CEA devices, especially since the CEA companies seem to still be at odds with NCTA over portions of the CC/OC2.0 spec.


----------



## walk

Why am I only getting Dolby 2.0 with the VOD titles "The Fifth Element HD" and "Starship TroopersHD"? I realize they are free but... does that mean they don't come with 5.1 soundtracks?


----------



## Barovelli

SFHub -

Is there a definitive way to find out at the tech level? What I know is that C* says it's in compliance with the FCC rule. Really, the remark was just a stab at the whole thing, given the frustrations of the internal deadlines and zig zagging within the workplace over it. So happy it's over and our team handled it very good.


The DCH boxes provision just like a cable card device - enter host info, enter ccard info, bond and it's up and running. Only difference is that the ccards are specified as 2-way for the first time.


I was privvy to that newly announced Tivo S3 lite a while ago. They gave us some walkthroughs and education about it and how it provisions. I hope that it helps when they start showing up in customer homes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SFHub -
> 
> Is there a definitive way to find out at the tech level? What I know is that C* says it's in compliance with the FCC rule. Really, the remark was just a stab at the whole thing, given the frustrations of the internal deadlines and zig zagging within the workplace over it. So happy it's over and our team handled it very good.
> 
> 
> The DCH boxes provision just like a cable card device - enter host info, enter ccard info, bond and it's up and running. Only difference is that the ccards are specified as 2-way for the first time.
> 
> 
> I was privvy to that newly announced Tivo S3 lite a while ago. They gave us some walkthroughs and education about it and how it provisions. I hope that it helps when they start showing up in customer homes.



Dave,

Did they say if the new Tivo Lite's host hardware was bi-directional or is it like the S3 uni-directional ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SFHub -
> 
> Is there a definitive way to find out at the tech level? What I know is that C* says it's in compliance with the FCC rule.



I would think on the Dxx status screens one of them would say something about OCAP if it was built on that platform.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5343810 


"Since OCAP is not a prerequisite and most MSOs will not have a complete

OCAP head-end and system architecture implemented by July 2007, Motorola

provided an alternative reduced-risk solution known as the Non-Portable Host

(NPH) or leased set-top.


The Motorola Non-Portable Host provides MSOs with a separable security

solution having equivalent functionality to current embedded (DCT) set-tops. The

NPH solution provides MSOs with a transition path to separable security set-tops

to address the FCC ban with a migration path to future OCAP deployment.

Manufactured under CableLabs' Non-Portable Host license, these special

set-tops cannot be sold at retail and are not CableLabs Host

2.0-compliant." - Motorola


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Did they say if the new Tivo Lite's host hardware was bi-directional or is it like the S3 uni-directional ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not at the time. Did do multistream though.


----------



## jasonander

Has anyone recently had problems with playback of HD programs on their DVR or Tivo S3? I'm in one of the 550 MHz slums in Sunnyvale, and recently, my Tivo S3 is having problems playing back HD recordings. While viewing HD programs live or at 1x is fine, I am unable to fast forward, rewind, or resume and HD recordings from where I left off once they are completed. I was just wondering if anyone else in the area is having similar issues or if something changed with the way Comcast is sending out its QAM signals. I have had problems with FOX, NBC, and CBS for the last few days... I first noticed the problem on Wednesday. The Tivo CSR I spoke with earlier today claims to have never heard of this problem. It seems to me like a conspiracy to force DVR users to watch commercials.







Note that old HD recordings from before last week still play back just fine, so I don't think it's anything wrong with the Tivo box, and I've had no problems for the last few months. Up until now, the Tivo S3 has knocked the socks off the Comcast DVR.


----------



## garypen

Has anybody had any issues with the audio on channel 7? I haven't had any audio on that channel for a coupla days. Cannels 6 and 8 are OK. Channel 707 is OK. But, no audio on 7.


I even re-booted by unplugging power. No dice. Are there any other ways to reset the box? Or, could it be a headend issue? I have a 3412, so maybe there could be something wrong with their digital broadcast of 7 only in my area? (San Jose Northeast)


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone recently had problems with playback of HD programs on their DVR or Tivo S3? I'm in one of the 550 MHz slums in Sunnyvale, and recently, my Tivo S3 is having problems playing back HD recordings. While viewing HD programs live or at 1x is fine, I am unable to fast forward, rewind, or resume and HD recordings from where I left off once they are completed. I was just wondering if anyone else in the area is having similar issues or if something changed with the way Comcast is sending out its QAM signals. I have had problems with FOX, NBC, and CBS for the last few days... I first noticed the problem on Wednesday. The Tivo CSR I spoke with earlier today claims to have never heard of this problem. It seems to me like a conspiracy to force DVR users to watch commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that old HD recordings from before last week still play back just fine, so I don't think it's anything wrong with the Tivo box, and I've had no problems for the last few months. Up until now, the Tivo S3 has knocked the socks off the Comcast DVR.



I am also in the Sunnyvale slums, but have not had any problems with playback on any hd programs on the comcast dvr.


On another note, has anyone heard about the timeframe when Sunnyvale will be upgraded or at least have some of the newer channels that Saramilgatos have now? When I stopped at the local comcast office, the lady said sometime next year... maybe...










Steve


----------



## jk5598224

Hello has ANYBODY recievied or know where I can exchange my 6412 for a 6416 in the Bay Area?? Will drive..


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anybody had any issues with the audio on channel 7? I haven't had any audio on that channel for a coupla days. Cannels 6 and 8 are OK. Channel 707 is OK. But, no audio on 7.
> 
> 
> I even re-booted by unplugging power. No dice. Are there any other ways to reset the box? Or, could it be a headend issue? I have a 3412, so maybe there could be something wrong with their digital broadcast of 7 only in my area? (San Jose Northeast)



Audio is just fine in Rohnert Park this AM. I never go to channel 7, just 707, so I had to go there just to answer this question. It might be time to call a CSR.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone heard about the timeframe when Sunnyvale will be upgraded or at least have some of the newer channels that Saramilgatos have now? When I stopped at the local comcast office, the lady said sometime next year... maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



I did get a letter in late May (I think it was around then...) saying that our area would be upgraded in the next 2 to 3 months. For what it's worth, I have seen a few more trucks/vans around the area doing actual pole work (including one truck with a large "Contractor for Comcast" magnet on the side of it).


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Audio is just fine in Rohnert Park this AM. I never go to channel 7, just 707, so I had to go there just to answer this question. It might be time to call a CSR.



Crap. My wife has a lot of garbage (I mean recorded events) on the DVR that she hasn't watched yet. OTOH, I guess swapping the box is a good reason for her to get off her ass or start deleting!


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's up with the Guide now? A few months ago they added logos and ads to the bottom - Can that be disabled?



i know...it irks me that this came back. (i recall protesting/complaining before and they removed it) i have been gone from home (out of the country) for a few months and i came back to this.


what makes it more annoying that that the ad "is selectable" so it really slows down "scrolling" through the guide.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am also in the Sunnyvale slums, but have not had any problems with playback on any hd programs on the comcast dvr.
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone heard about the timeframe when Sunnyvale will be upgraded or at least have some of the newer channels that Saramilgatos have now? When I stopped at the local comcast office, the lady said sometime next year... maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Thanks for following up on that. I'd be curious if there are any S3 users out there in Sunnyvale with problems with HD playback. Hopefully this problem is gone now... I had no problems with my HD recordings on HBO last night.


I have not received any letter about upgrades yet. Perhaps not all areas of Sunnyvale are being upgraded at the same time?







I thought we are all supposed to be upgraded by next June at the latest.


----------



## nikeykid

TiVo HD. should i get one? i've blasted the S3 for being so expensive. but at 300 bucks + programming i might make the jump. anyone wanna run the numbers for me? i would probably save 11.99 by returning my DVR, but have to add 1.79 for dual cable cards... sorry i'm kinda lazy on my end due to long hours in the office (which makes the bigger hard drive on the TiVo + SATA that much more important to me).


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TiVo HD. should i get one? i've blasted the S3 for being so expensive. but at 300 bucks + programming i might make the jump. anyone wanna run the numbers for me? i would probably save 11.99 by returning my DVR, but have to add 1.79 for dual cable cards... sorry i'm kinda lazy on my end due to long hours in the office (which makes the bigger hard drive on the TiVo + SATA that much more important to me).



It depends if you have other STB's besides your DVR. I ended up saving $18/month since I was paying the DVR + additional outlet fee. I now pay $14.90/month for the Tivo (1 year pre-paid) + $1.79 for the cards. So I'm only saving $1.30/month. But I figure the upfront hardware cost is worth it for the larger/expandable storage, Tivo features, and the lack of remote delay.


On a side note, they're also reporting TivoToGo will be coming soon for both S3 models (albeit only SD recordings can be transfered).


----------



## nikeykid

no remote delay you say?? SOLD.


----------



## sammydee

Just ordered mine. Anything to be rid of the Comcast Moto box. Well, not ANYthing...$799 was too much. Hopefully this one will be JUST right!


They quote shipping in 14-21 days. We'll see.


----------



## sonpham

I'm considering jumping on the Tivo HD bandwagon as well. In general, have the the cable card installations in San Francisco improved? Also, what fees are associated with the cable cards? We currently subscribe to digital classic and HDTV. We'll definitely want two CC's and the same subscription package.


Thanks.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonpham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We'll definitely want two CC's



If they have the M-Cards, you need only one.


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If they have the M-Cards, you need only one.



I was considering getting a TiVO HD to record the cable HD QAM on the clear channels (i.e. ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, CBS.) Will TiVO HD be able to do so without the cable card(s)?


Thanks,

Durny1


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was considering getting a TiVO HD to record the cable HD QAM on the clear channels (i.e. ABC, NBC, CW, PBS, CBS.) Will TiVO HD be able to do so without the cable card(s)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Durny1



Without CableCards, you have to find the clear QAM channels yourself and record by manual programming, which is not practical. As of now, TiVo does not support manual QAM channel mapping. I have limited basic only, so QAM channel mapping is the only reason I have CableCards for the S3.


----------



## walk

If I wasn't afraid of owning a boat anchor when/if they go to SDV or MPEG4, I'd snap one of those up.


It's gotten so bad, I have about a 50% sucess rate of typing in channel number, if it's a 2-digit channel.


If it's 3-digit that falls to about 20%....


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sonpham* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm considering jumping on the Tivo HD bandwagon as well. In general, have the the cable card installations in San Francisco improved? Also, what fees are associated with the cable cards? We currently subscribe to digital classic and HDTV. We'll definitely want two CC's and the same subscription package.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, installations have been remarkably better. Mine took about 20 minutes. As for fees, it's $1.79 for the cable cards. If this is your only outlet (i.e. you don't have another STB throughout your house) then that's all you'll be paying. If you do have another STB then you'll have to pay the Additional Outlet fee which, I believe, runs around $8 now.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Without CableCards, you have to find the clear QAM channels yourself and record by manual programming, which is not practical. As of now, TiVo does not support manual QAM channel mapping. I have limited basic only, so QAM channel mapping is the only reason I have CableCards for the S3.



I wish TiVo would just allow OTA style channel #s to map to QAM channels. If they did that, people with limited basic wouldn't need CableCARDs just for channel mapping, which seems like a waste. I think most Bay Area systems have the PSIP channel mapping information passing through correct now, but TiVo doesn't have any way to specify 7.1 channel guide data should record from the cable/QAM tuner.


----------



## sonpham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, installations have been remarkably better. Mine took about 20 minutes. As for fees, it's $1.79 for the cable cards. If this is your only outlet (i.e. you don't have another STB throughout your house) then that's all you'll be paying. If you do have another STB then you'll have to pay the Additional Outlet fee which, I believe, runs around $8 now.



It's comforting to know that the installs have gotten better. Are the CSR's more familiar with HD Tivos or is it still necessary to explain that the two CC's I'm requesting are for one outlet (with respect to billing)? Also, we're currently paying $11.95 for "DVR Service with HDTV". Am I correct in assuming that while this fee will no longer apply, the $7.00 HDTV fee will? Am I missing anything else aside from the Standard Cable and Digital Package fees?


----------



## SomeData




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If they have the M-Cards, you need only one.



You will still need two. The unit is designed for S-cards, not M-cards. Hopefully, Tivo will come out with a unit that has one card slot for an M-card and one for an S-card. If that occurs, the cable company would be able to install one M-card or install two S-cards, depending on availability.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SomeData* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You will still need two. The unit is designed for S-cards, not M-cards. Hopefully, Tivo will come out with a unit that has one card slot for an M-card and one for an S-card. If that occurs, the cable company would be able to install one M-card or install two S-cards, depending on availability.



Both the TiVo HD and S3 have 1 M-Card capable slot with both slots being S-Card capable, from a hardware perspective.


The TiVo HD is shipping with M-Stream/M-Mode software/driver support enabled. The TiVo S3 does not have M-Stream/M-Mode support so the M-Cards work in S-Mode (ie they work, but behave like S-Cards) There are various posts that say TiVo S3 will get M-Stream/M-Mode support later in the year. The reason the feature does not immediately get inherited by the S3 is the CableCARD control hardware is different between TiVo HD and S3.


Of course we have to wait until someone installs a single M-Card to be sure the stated feature works, but they have said M-Stream is enabled on the TiVo HD so we just need to verify, as opposed to S3 where they are saying it only works in S-Mode and will need an update before it can work in M-Mode.


----------



## pappy97

Question re: TIVO"


Does TIVO HD (or s3 for that matter) have to be continuously hooked up to a broadband connection? What about settling for most of the time, but when my friends come over to play some online games and I unhook that ethernet cable and plug it into 360 or PS3 for a few hours, will everything still work?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TiVo HD. should i get one? i've blasted the S3 for being so expensive. but at 300 bucks + programming i might make the jump. anyone wanna run the numbers for me? i would probably save 11.99 by returning my DVR, but have to add 1.79 for dual cable cards... sorry i'm kinda lazy on my end due to long hours in the office (which makes the bigger hard drive on the TiVo + SATA that much more important to me).



Are you cool with giving up On Demand? Keep in mind that is still an issue even with TiVo HD. Probably going to be a dealbreaker for me since the wife loves on demand and they do keep increasing the amount of HD content on demand (Especially if you have premium channels).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question re: TIVO"
> 
> 
> Does TIVO HD (or s3 for that matter) have to be continuously hooked up to a broadband connection? What about settling for most of the time, but when my friends come over to play some online games and I unhook that ethernet cable and plug it into 360 or PS3 for a few hours, will everything still work?



1. no

2. yes


I would just get an ethernet switch ($10 or less) so you don't have to keep plugging/unplugging the cables.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question re: TIVO"
> 
> 
> Does TIVO HD (or s3 for that matter) have to be continuously hooked up to a broadband connection? What about settling for most of the time, but when my friends come over to play some online games and I unhook that ethernet cable and plug it into 360 or PS3 for a few hours, will everything still work?



Yes, it will still work fine. But eventually it will need to be hooked back up or you will not have any guide data. I've had mine disconnected for days at a time with no ill effects.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. no
> 
> 2. yes
> 
> 
> I would just get an ethernet switch ($10 or less) so you don't have to keep plugging/unplugging the cables.



That is the best solution, I kept switching the cable every time I needed to update the PS3 or the HD-A1, I finally just got a switch and 3 short patch cables and haven't touched it since. Plus I have a spare port for a future AVR or laptop for doing FW updates on my VP50.


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Without CableCards, you have to find the clear QAM channels yourself and record by manual programming, which is not practical. As of now, TiVo does not support manual QAM channel mapping. I have limited basic only, so QAM channel mapping is the only reason I have CableCards for the S3.



Thanks, C3.

You got your CableCards from Comcast?


Durny1


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You got your CableCards from Comcast?



yes


----------



## garypen

Since I will probably have to swap out my 3412 for a new box due to the audio problem on channel 7, I was wondering if anybody knew if they had 3416's at the Santa Clara or Milpitas offices. I'd like to get a little more hdd space if I'm gonna get a new box. (Actually, is the Milpitas office even open?)


----------



## russwong

Yeah I gave up on that and ended up just building my own HD DVR with the HDHomeRun. Very short sighted of Tivo, but then again, I had been waiting for an HD Tivo for 4+ years and a dual tuner Tivo for 5+ years before they finally decided to release one. Kinda sad, considering when I got my Series 1, I thought it was the greatest thing ever and was singing it's praises like crazy. Now my Tivo is just my backup to my backup.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wish TiVo would just allow OTA style channel #s to map to QAM channels. If they did that, people with limited basic wouldn't need CableCARDs just for channel mapping, which seems like a waste. I think most Bay Area systems have the PSIP channel mapping information passing through correct now, but TiVo doesn't have any way to specify 7.1 channel guide data should record from the cable/QAM tuner.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I will probably have to swap out my 3412 for a new box due to the audio problem on channel 7, I was wondering if anybody knew if they had 3416's at the Santa Clara or Milpitas offices. I'd like to get a little more hdd space if I'm gonna get a new box. (Actually, is the Milpitas office even open?)



Milpitas has still not been upgraded so we are still using the 64xx boxes, not even doing digital simulcasting which means no 34xx boxes in our area









The office is open just not much reason to go there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Milpitas has still not been upgraded so we are still using the 64xx boxes, not even doing digital simulcasting which means no 34xx boxes in our area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The office is open just not much reason to go there.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I thought that the Milpitas office served customers from the North SJ area, due to proximity, and that they might stock boxes that work on our system. I guess not.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought that the Milpitas office served customers from the North SJ area, due to proximity, and that they might stock boxes that work on our system. I guess not.



All service centers should have a stock of 3416s, some have less than others due to space/demand.


Milpitas office is open after that lengthly remodel.


----------



## garypen

Thanks. That's just what I was hoping!


Do I specifically ask for a 3416, or is that currently what they give to customers in ADS areas?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's just what I was hoping!
> 
> 
> Do I specifically ask for a 3416, or is that currently what they give to customers in ADS areas?



ask for a DVR with HDMI, that's the best bet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All service centers should have a stock of 3416s, some have less than others due to space/demand.
> 
> 
> Milpitas office is open after that lengthly remodel.



Dave,

The last time I was at the Milpitas office they specifically said they had no 34xx boxes and that there was a waiting list for the 64xx DVR's, but then again they never got off their butts to do a physical check, they only looked in the computer and said they had none. They did say the computer showed that the San Jose office had some and I could go there and to have a good day.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ask for a DVR with HDMI, that's the best bet.



I would imagine that since I will be turning in a 3412, they would at least replace it in kind, at minimum, which would be a DVR with HDMI (3412).


But, I'm looking for that extra 40G of storage, as long as I'm replacing it.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> they only looked in the computer and said they had none. They did say the computer showed that the San Jose office had some and I could go there and to have a good day.....



Just like going to Fry's for that $29 1gb memory SIMM. . . they can tell by the computer screen, it's in there.


The 10th st office is very busy - but they have the luxury of being in the same building as the rest of the operations and get restocked more often according to demand.


Now - here's the $64,000 question. What will happen first - an infusion of 64xx boxes or ADS everywhere?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now - here's the $64,000 question. What will happen first - an infusion of 64xx boxes or ADS everywhere?



Or will all the 550 MHz systems get upgraded first so we can even use half the stuff that's available on Comcast ???









Getting antsy here Dave...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or will all the 550 MHz systems get upgraded first so we can even use half the stuff that's available on Comcast ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting antsy here Dave...



550s can't get ADS without an upgrade. It goes hand in hand. I want it as bad as you do . .


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or will all the 550 MHz systems get upgraded first so we can even use half the stuff that's available on Comcast ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting antsy here Dave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Good news for the Sunnyvale slum customers, my area(101 and Matilda) has been having service outages during the daytime the past two days. It seems as though they are actually working on the service upgrades, I hope.


----------



## linux-works

my area (mtn view, near rt85) has been up and down (mostly down) the last 2 days.


I'm a 'free' subscriber (apt. complex gets free 'basic' cable even if you aren't a subscriber) and I've been getting HDHOMERUN-based signal for a few months, now (hdhr is a hardware networked box that tunes qam256).


I wasn't sure if this was comcast screwing around (trapping out our building) or what.


sounds like others in the local area are also seeing service outages?


----------



## walk

Tonight I seem to have lost 723 - ESPN-HD (no signal at all)


724 ESPN 2-HD is fine.


??


----------



## wareagle

ESPN is carrying the Giants game, so there could be a local conflict.


----------



## walk

That would do it, but the guide shows something else.


The guide is wrong I guess.


The game does look good on 720 - FSN, with the Giants busting out all those runs and BB homering that is


----------



## wareagle

ESPN in the guide shows Sports Center in Seattle. I just stumbled onto the game (after the first inning).


----------



## Jason

Hi Everyone,


I'm in Walnut Creek, which I believe was upgraded within the last 6 months. How do I know if they have enabled ADS in my area? I have called Comcast numerous times, and each time they have no clue what ADS is. I can tell my lower channels are still analog because the TiVo gives me the option to change the recording quality on only those channel. However, when I try to explain it to the CSRs, they insist that I'm already getting everything digitally. Is there a special department that I should ask for to get ADS enabled or is there a specific phrase that I should use to get them to turn it on?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm in Walnut Creek, which I believe was upgraded within the last 6 months. How do I know if they have enabled ADS in my area? I have called Comcast numerous times, and each time they have no clue what ADS is. I can tell my lower channels are still analog because the TiVo gives me the option to change the recording quality on only those channel. However, when I try to explain it to the CSRs, they insist that I'm already getting everything digitally. Is there a special department that I should ask for to get ADS enabled or is there a specific phrase that I should use to get them to turn it on?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Set your first tuner to channel 2. Next swap tuners, and set that one to channel 5. Now, turn the DVR off and within 2 seconds press Select/OK. Go down to D04 and press Select/OK. If both channels say 256QAM you are ADS. If they say analog, then there you are. If you don't have a DVR, just set the channel to 2 and follow the same instructions. Turn the DVR back on and you have been enlightened. And, no, they can't selectively turn your ADS on, it is a head-end wide deal. Everyone has it or no one does. If you have no Comcast box at all perhaps one of your neighbors does and you can check it there.


----------



## sfhub

Jason, call your local office and ask if they have DCT-700, DCT-3412, or DCT-3416. If they do, then your area can get ADS. Either that or try asking Barovelli.


----------



## cgould

Speaking of ADS, how IS the picture quality of the simulcast channels, vs very good analog and also vs other digital channels? Is it low-res or closer to full 720x480? Bitrate OK or lots of compression artifacts?


My Tivo S3 has very good picture quality on digital SD channels so far, and while my analog is very good, I'm pondering asking Comcast to activate ADS mapping for my cable cards, partly for quality and partly to save space...

but a bit worried if the quality isn't as good, then comcast will muck up the ADS status changeover back to analog on my cards, seeing as how they couldn't get my copy-protection pairing ever correct...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone has it or no one does. If you have no Comcast box at all perhaps one of your neighbors does and you can check it there.



This is not true. First Comcast should be doing ADS at the headend of course. And the cable box should also be instructed to Digital channel instead of the analog version. Comcast does it them for some receivers all by them selves or you need to some how get it.


Most successful way to get ADS enabled in the past has been to get a DCT-700 or 31xx box (and return it after it works).


To check if ADS is on, you can scan for 'clear QAM' channels on your tv and check if you find some channels like CNN some channel between 30 and 80 is in digital clear QAM. If it true then mostly you ADS on.


----------



## walk

Depends on the channel, some are only using 500-something x 480 resolution. The ones that use the full 704x480 look decent, especially satellite-sourced or direct feed channels. Versus very good analog, they are probably no better or even a little bit worse looking, but vs. average or below averag analog, the digital versions are usually better.


----------



## ptysell

Is this serious? I turn on ESPN to watch some random sport events and watch the ticker to check out some scores and what do I find? F*****G ESPN-Deportes being run over ESPN for BULLRIDING!!!!


I am not paying for this. If I wanted ESPN-Deportes I would subscribe to the comcast mexican (or whatever it is call) package.


I am so sick of Comcast pulling this type of thing. I am so sick of being nickeled and dimed for channels especially HD. I wish i could change but I can't. I am so glad that the government is doing its job to promote competition.


----------



## walk

Last time I checked, Comcast does not control ESPN programming.


----------



## Deamon Speeding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's just what I was hoping!
> 
> 
> Do I specifically ask for a 3416, or is that currently what they give to customers in ADS areas?



I went to the 10th Street office in San Jose to exchange my 6412 PII which was crashing once every second day and they gave me a brand new 3416 without really asking for it. For what it's worth the guy said they just started giving those yesterday. I did however see other people leaving the Comcast office with 6412s, I'm not sure what their criteria is to give those.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depends on the channel, some are only using 500-something x 480 resolution. The ones that use the full 704x480 look decent, especially satellite-sourced or direct feed channels.



Last time I checked my system, all the ADS channels were 704x480. That wasn't true of all the digital cable channels though.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deamon Speeding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did however see other people leaving the Comcast office with 6412s, I'm not sure what their criteria is to give those.



To be blessed with a 6412 requires the one to reside in an exclusive, reserved part of town, a 550 system










But 6200 HD non-dvrs look the same as a 6412 - 'cept for the hdd.


And the Walnut Creek ADS question. Ummm, not sure. I don't wander north of 237. The channel scan option may be the best answer. Since the OP said he lived in a bulk complex, I'd have to ask if there is any CCTV tied in with that 'free' cable? Security and/or on-site injected video may filter out some channels.


----------



## Jason

Thanks Everyone for all the responses!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Set your first tuner to channel 2. Next swap tuners, and set that one to channel 5. Now, turn the DVR off and within 2 seconds press Select/OK. Go down to D04 and press Select/OK. If both channels say 256QAM you are ADS. If they say analog, then there you are. If you don't have a DVR, just set the channel to 2 and follow the same instructions. Turn the DVR back on and you have been enlightened. And, no, they can't selectively turn your ADS on, it is a head-end wide deal. Everyone has it or no one does. If you have no Comcast box at all perhaps one of your neighbors does and you can check it there.



bobby94928, I just did that on my 6412 DVR, and both tuners say "ANALOG".




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason, call your local office and ask if they have DCT-700, DCT-3412, or DCT-3416. If they do, then your area can get ADS. Either that or try asking Barovelli.



sfhub, I'm pretty sure that our local office had the DCT-700 available last month when they were giving them away with no additional digital outlet fees for a year. I'll check again on Monday.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most successful way to get ADS enabled in the past has been to get a DCT-700 or 31xx box (and return it after it works).
> 
> 
> To check if ADS is on, you can scan for 'clear QAM' channels on your tv and check if you find some channels like CNN some channel between 30 and 80 is in digital clear QAM. If it true then mostly you ADS on.



raghu1111, I didn't have any viewable digital channels between 30 and 80 other than 44-1 (KBCW). So I guess I'll temporarily get a DCT700 and see if that does the trick.



Also, one more question... once ADS is activated, will that mean I have to have a digital box on each TV, or will I still be able to have one of them still just hooked up directly to cable for the analog stations.


Thanks again everyone, I appreciate all your help!


Jason


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last time I checked my system, all the ADS channels were 704x480. That wasn't true of all the digital cable channels though.




Thanks both of you, I may try it for the heck of it, if so I will report back on status & comparison (and if Comcast even does it right.)

Have to try recording a show in analog , switching, then the simulcast repeat...


----------



## mikeaymar

I just did an experiment. I recorded an HBO movie to my 6412, and during playback it had video and audio stuttering. This seems to happen often when I record something in HD. Anyway, this time, I simply reversed the playback a couple of times using replay, and the stuttering went away. This was well into the movie.

In the past, I had assumed that the recording itself was faulty because the incoming signal had the artifacts. But, in fact, it seems that the original program was recorded properly and it was the DVR playback that introduced the stuttering.

Anyway, is this a known problem? Is there a simple workaround, like doing a rewind right at the beginning of the playback or something else?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just did an experiment. I recorded an HBO movie to my 6412, and during playback it had video and audio stuttering. This seems to happen often when I record something in HD. Anyway, this time, I simply reversed the playback a couple of times using replay, and the stuttering went away. This was well into the movie.
> 
> In the past, I had assumed that the recording itself was faulty because the incoming signal had the artifacts. But, in fact, it seems that the original program was recorded properly and it was the DVR playback that introduced the stuttering.
> 
> Anyway, is this a known problem? Is there a simple workaround, like doing a rewind right at the beginning of the playback or something else?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Had a similar experience recently, and simply pausing the dvr, and then continuing it, did the job of eliminating the stuttering.


----------



## walk

That's not normal at all. I can watch HD programs all day long with no stuttering. I would have the box exchanged.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, one more question... once ADS is activated, will that mean I have to have a digital box on each TV, or will I still be able to have one of them still just hooked up directly to cable for the analog stations.



"ADS" means analog-digital-simulcast - meaning both are broadcast at the same time, so no - you don't need digital tuners, the analog (NTSC) channels are still there with "ADS".


Now, once they remove the analog channels, which is the whole point of putting out the digital versions, then yes you'll need a digital (QAM) tuner on each TV. That's why they are giving out all those free DCT-700s.


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "ADS" means analog-digital-simulcast - meaning both are broadcast at the same time, so no - you don't need digital tuners, the analog (NTSC) channels are still there with "ADS".
> 
> 
> Now, once they remove the analog channels, which is the whole point of putting out the digital versions, then yes you'll need a digital (QAM) tuner on each TV. That's why they are giving out all those free DCT-700s.



OK that makes sense. Thanks for the explanation!


Jason


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just did an experiment. I recorded an HBO movie to my 6412, and during playback it had video and audio stuttering. This seems to happen often when I record something in HD. Anyway, this time, I simply reversed the playback a couple of times using replay, and the stuttering went away. This was well into the movie.
> 
> In the past, I had assumed that the recording itself was faulty because the incoming signal had the artifacts. But, in fact, it seems that the original program was recorded properly and it was the DVR playback that introduced the stuttering.
> 
> Anyway, is this a known problem? Is there a simple workaround, like doing a rewind right at the beginning of the playback or something else?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



One secret to general stuttering (but mostly re harddisk noise) is to tune both tuners to a digital music station (which is basically static), so that the workload on the harddisk (and other HW like cpu/encoders) is removed. No more disk chatters/seeks, and rest of the UI/system should be more responsive eg for playback.

Obviously won't help if you're recording something else (especially HD) while you play back something else, but...


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deamon Speeding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to the 10th Street office in San Jose to exchange my 6412 PII which was crashing once every second day and they gave me a brand new 3416 without really asking for it. For what it's worth the guy said they just started giving those yesterday. I did however see other people leaving the Comcast office with 6412s, I'm not sure what their criteria is to give those.



I stopped into the 10st office today to exchange my dct3412 because of the audio issue. I got a shiny new DCH3416. But, I did ask specifically for one of the "new boxes".


I haven't hooked it up yet. Still at work. But, the front panel is WAYYYYY better looking than the DCT34xx/64xx. Plus, the CSR said the remote responds much quicker. Combine those two with the bigger hard drive, and it should be great.


Anybody using a DCH3416 here? How would you compare it with the DCT34xx/64xx?


----------



## walk

Hm, gonna have to call my local office asap!


----------



## garypen

In case anybody is wondering what they look like...

http://broadband.motorola.com/busine...416_settop.asp


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I stopped into the 10st office today to exchange my dct3412 because of the audio issue. I got a shiny new DCH3416. But, I did ask specifically for one of the "new boxes".
> 
> 
> I haven't hooked it up yet. Still at work. But, the front panel is WAYYYYY better looking than the DCT34xx/64xx. Plus, the CSR said the remote responds much quicker. Combine those two with the bigger hard drive, and it should be great.
> 
> 
> Anybody using a DCH3416 here? How would you compare it with the DCT34xx/64xx?



Anyone? This is big news. I am hoping PQ is better, because I've heard people with TiVo S3's have noted a better PQ (Since it's not a typical motorola box doing the processing), but this new thing. I have hope (for a change)!



Note: Just saw the manual, still have to select a resolution.







Is Motorola incapable of just passing through a signal??? I'd rather have my TV upconvert native signals to 1080p than to have any box take, say, 720p material, convert to 1080i, which my TV converts to 1080p.


----------



## garypen

I'll be able to tell you in about an hour or so. But, quite frankly, I never had a problem with PQ from the DCT3412 and my Panasonic LCD HDTV. Most of the SD channels looked pretty darn good, especially the digital channels above 100. (I realize they are all digital with the 3412. But, the ADS channels didn't look as good as the purely digital channels). HD looked phenomenal, even blown up on a 92" diagonal screen through a 720p Hitachi projector.


The only room for improvement I could see is with the ADS channels. But, I would think that's probably on the head-end.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone? This is big news. I am hoping PQ is better, because I've heard people with TiVo S3's have noted a better PQ (Since it's not a typical motorola box doing the processing), but this new thing. I have hope (for a change)!.



the madness begins.


I've had one since early June. Nothing real different from the DCT, but PQ was never an issue with that. PG&E did manage to fry it though. Now the XBR400 is powering off randomly. Must be close to replacement time










Look out for the pairing error overlay. And do not take the Mcard out to put in something else.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look out for the pairing error overlay. And do not take the Mcard out to put in something else.



Do you mean the translucent error message that appears when trying to play an OnDemand program? How can this be fixed? We use OnDemand quite often. And, if this happens every time, it will be unacceptable.


Also, a warning to those who will be self-installing one of these units: The original CSR at the office said I shouldn't have to call in to activate, unless it doesn't work after an hour. WRONG. You need to call in to activate it. Then, the first two CSR's I spoke to on the phone tried to activate it the same way the older boxes are activated, by simply sending a hit to the box only. WRONG. Finally, I got a CSR on the phone who knew what he was doing, and activated _both_ the box _and_ card via a _two-step_ process.


It seems like the ADS channels do look a little better than they did on my previous DCT boxes. It could be psychological. However, I don't notice any improvementin the SD digital or the HD channels.


It does seem to respond quicker to the remote. And, I haven't had any of those remote logjams so common in the DCT units.


The front panel is much more attractive than the DCT's.


The TV Guide software appears to look and work the same. (Including those stupid ads in the EPG.


I can't get the Closed Captioning to look as good. I'm still playing with it. It took me a while with the DCT3412. The 6412 looked fine out of the gate. Unfortunately, the closed caption options are still configured through the "power off" menu. The fact that it is done this way, and not through the onscreen menu, is the absolute stupidest design flaw I have ever seen in a consumer electronic device.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you mean the translucent error message that appears when trying to play an OnDemand program? How can this be fixed? We use OnDemand quite often. And, if this happens every time, it will be unacceptable.



Call repair service they should be able to fix it. Self installs have been available for only a couple days there, it's a common mistake.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone else having problems with the cable programing today ?? I'm missing about 28 channels and the analog channels are just about unviewable. I wanted to check other areas to make sure this is not a local problem before I call Comcast and *****. Thanks.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

All seems to be OK in Rohnert Park this morning Mike. Must be a local issue.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All seems to be OK in Rohnert Park this morning Mike. Must be a local issue.



Thanks Bobby, I was afraid of that. I called Comcast and got the recorded message about them knowing about the problem with the cable and that they are working on getting it fixed but they said the same thing yesterday so I'm a little perplexed on their ability to get this fixed any time soon







If they screw up the Giants game tonight then I'll really be pissed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Call repair service they should be able to fix it. Self installs have been available for only a couple days there, it's a common mistake.



Can you clarify? Do you mean they can fix it remotely? Or, does it involve a truck roll? Is this common where there's a translucent error message regarding the cable card, only triggered when trying to view an OnDemand program?


----------



## MKANET

Can anyone recommend a slightly stronger 2-way digital cable amp than the motorola with 15db boost... with same quality? I need to order something quick...

http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-48409.../dp/B000066E6Y 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## garypen

DCH authorization UPDATE:


OK. Apparently, it's a _*three*_ step process. It took a two step process just to get my box to receive _regular_ programming. But, when I tried to play OnDemand programs, I would get a CableCard pairing error ("one-way RF"). I called up, and the CSR's supervisor had him do a third step, which apparently activated the two-way communications of the card.


Also, it seems that the improved PQ of the DCH is not in my imagination. My wife noticed it too. It was quite obvious, actually. So far, this new box is pretty good, other than the activation woes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a slightly stronger 2-way digital cable amp than the motorola with 15db boost... with same quality? I need to order something quick...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-48409.../dp/B000066E6Y
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you need something stronger than that then what you really need is Comcast to come out and fix the problem.


What is happening that makes you think something stronger would work better?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that the improved PQ of the DCH is not in my imagination. My wife noticed it too. It was quite obvious, actually. So far, this new box is pretty good, other than the activation woes.



Hmm... could you explain the nature of difference? Is it SD channels?


----------



## czechmeout

Does anyone have a current/updated list of clear QAM channels for Comcast in Mountain View?


We have basic basic cable (the first 38 or so channels). No ESPN, FSN BA, etc. Would the clear QAM channels be blocked because of that?


I was looking to see if it was possible to pick up basic channels (and possibly FSN-BA) in HD over clear QAM, potentially with HDHomeRun?


My current setup is MCE 2005 with a external Fusion USB tuner (for OTA HD) and an internal Hauppauge for basic coax cable.


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czechmeout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a current/updated list of clear QAM channels for Comcast in Mountain View?



Basically all of the OTA-equivalent channels.


----------



## czechmeout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Basically all of the OTA-equivalent channels.



So FSN Bay Area is encrypted?


I'm not finding any easy way to get FSN BA into MCE 2005 (since I'm not really interested in using a cable box).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czechmeout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So FSN Bay Area is encrypted?



yes


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just did an experiment. I recorded an HBO movie to my 6412, and during playback it had video and audio stuttering. This seems to happen often when I record something in HD. Anyway, this time, I simply reversed the playback a couple of times using replay, and the stuttering went away. This was well into the movie.
> 
> In the past, I had assumed that the recording itself was faulty because the incoming signal had the artifacts. But, in fact, it seems that the original program was recorded properly and it was the DVR playback that introduced the stuttering.
> 
> Anyway, is this a known problem? Is there a simple workaround, like doing a rewind right at the beginning of the playback or something else?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Gee, *Mike*, haven't you learned by now to always check this kind of thing?










It's like MSFT software-- more often than not if you close the window and then re-open it, everything is fine. I usually just change the channel back and forth, or stop and restart the recording. 90% of the time, the problem goes away.


----------



## mikeaymar

John

Doh, you are so right. I even have to turn off my car sometimes and restart it

to get a balky control, like the A/C, to work properly!!!!

Hope I am never depending on something mission critical that needs pampering

like this....

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gee, *Mike*, haven't you learned by now to always check this kind of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like MSFT software-- more often than not if you close the window and then re-open it, everything is fine. I usually just change the channel back and forth, or stop and restart the recording. 90% of the time, the problem goes away.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that the improved PQ of the DCH is not in my imagination. My wife noticed it too. It was quite obvious, actually. So far, this new box is pretty good, other than the activation woes.



This is what I like to hear! Now I can only hope the ghetto Newark, CA office has these new boxes...can I actually call my local office or do I have to deal with CSR's in a call center? I just want to find out if my office has the new boxes so I can do a swap.


I still have a 6412 (or whatever you call it), and a 3412. I am thinking about moving the 3412 into the other room and get the 3416 for my main setup (Who needs the 6412 anyways?)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I like to hear! Now I can only hope the ghetto Newark, CA office has these new boxes...can I actually call my local office or do I have to deal with CSR's in a call center? I just want to find out if my office has the new boxes so I can do a swap.
> 
> 
> I still have a 6412 (or whatever you call it), and a 3412. I am thinking about moving the 3412 into the other room and get the 3416 for my main setup (Who needs the 6412 anyways?)



Pappy,


If you have a 3412 you are not in the ghetto, you are doing ADS and have been upgraded beyond 550 MHz. Now if you're in a real ghetto like the 550 MHz areas you wouldn't be able to get a 3412 or the new boxes, I know I'm still in the 550 MHz ghetto in SaraMilgatos. Best bet is to call or if you're out and about stop by and shoot the breeze with them, sometimes they're quite humorous










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Blow me down, I actually came across a CableCom bucket truck preparing a pole down the street for a fiber upgrade within the next few months. I'm going to take that as tangible evidence that something is actually happening here in Santa Rosa. (I thought I would be in an assisted living facility before anything was upgraded here).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Blow me down, I actually came across a CableCom bucket truck preparing a pole down the street for a fiber upgrade within the next few months. I'm going to take that as tangible evidence that something is actually happening here in Santa Rosa. (I thought I would be in an assisted living facility before anything was upgraded here).



You lucky dog







I'm sitting here with no cable at all ( it's been out since 8:30 am ) and no one seems to know why. I just want it up by 7 pm for tonights game in LA, I will be one unhappy camper if not










Wow, talk about DÃ©jÃ* Vu, as I'm typing this I got an email from Ms Nichol, head end supervisor for my area, they are doing head end upgrades and promised I won't miss tonights game. I hope she's right, I just got this feeling Bonds is going to do it tonight, if he plays that is. I think it would be poetic justice to do it in L. A. against the Dodgers and do his infamous spin like he did 10 years ago, it'll drive them crazy










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You lucky dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here with no cable at all ( it's been out since 8:30 am ) and no one seems to know why. I just want it up by 7 pm for tonights game in LA, I will be one unhappy camper if not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about DÃ©jÃ* Vu, as I'm typing this I got an email from Ms Nichol, head end supervisor for my area, they are doing head end upgrades and promised I won't miss tonights game. I hope she's right, I just got this feeling Bonds is going to do it tonight, if he plays that is. I think it would be poetic justice to do it in L. A. against the Dodgers and do his infamous spin like he did 10 years ago, it'll drive them crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Wow again, no sooner than I post this and the cable's back on. Is she good or what ??
















Now Bonds has to play tonight and spin on the Dodgers. I wonder if she can arrange that or not










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dailowai

Does anyone have any recommendations for a good installer in the South Bay? There are a billion cable jacks in my house, but not one on the wall I want! Trying to figure out a way to get a jack to that wall. Thanks.


----------



## walk

Yeah let's hope Bonds does a pirouette after he hits #755 in LA tonite!


----------



## Keenan

Speaking of the Giants, was it just me or was that some pretty crappy PQ last night from LA?


----------



## walk

No I didn't notice anything awful. It was on KTVU, which is 720p, not quite as sharp as FSN's 1080i maybe.


----------



## Keenan

It looks maybe a little better, still doesn't look all that great to me, that center field camera shot is especially bad. Maybe it's the feed from LA, or, it's time for a display calibration..


----------



## bobby94928

I've heard that NFL-HD is popping up on various Comcast systems as a permanent channel. Yesterday, and this morning, I noticed that QVC is on channel 725. Last year we got NFL-HD on this channel part time. I'm guessing that, maybe, we're gonna get NFL-HD permanently.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm... could you explain the nature of difference? Is it SD channels?



Yes. Only on SD channels.


The difference is that the image is sharper, clearer, more accurate color, and less "grainy", for lack of a better, more technical explanation.


I first noticed it with the ADS channels. (Analog to Digital Simulcast) under 99. CNN, which always looked kinda mediocre on my DCT3412, looking better with the DCH. Less saturated, and more natural color, with improved contrast. But, while watching TVJapan on 245, we noticed that text was crystal clear, with sharp edges. There used to always be a slight graininess or jagginess.


HD seems to look the same, maybe a little darker. (Not as dark as the infamous Dish 811, of course.) But, the same clarity and accuracy of the DCT3412, otherwise.


Perhaps they tweaked the black levels (which could account for contrast and color improvements), and also use a better video processing sub-system (which could account for the sharpness and clarity).


Whatever it is, I'm pretty happy with the DCH. I don't even mind the iGuide software, now that the remote works every time I press it. The only other improvements necessary are to get rid of those horrible, annoying, unwanted, ugly, EPG adverts that everybody and their uncle hate with a passion, and put the CC settings into the onscreen setup menu, instead of the power-off setup menu.


I'm curious to see how the Tivo SW will work with this unit. A couple of the CSR's mentioned it will be coming out in the near future for the DCH. They gave the impression it would be the DCH _ONLY_, no DCT.


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jason, call your local office and ask if they have DCT-700, DCT-3412, or DCT-3416. If they do, then your area can get ADS. Either that or try asking Barovelli.



OK I went to my local Comcast office yesterday and replaced my DCT-6412 with the DCH-3416. It was very easy, I just asked if they had an upgraded DVR with HDMI output and the guy said "no problem, we have these brand new boxes that we just got in a few days ago".


How long does it usually take after the new box goes on the account for the S3 cablecards to switch to ADS mode? Is there anything else I need to do?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long does it usually take after the new box goes on the account for the S3 cablecards to switch to ADS mode?



Adding an all-digital box did *NOT* enable ADS for my CableCards.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. Only on SD channels.
> 
> 
> The difference is that the image is sharper, clearer, more accurate color, and less "grainy", for lack of a better, more technical explanation.
> 
> 
> I first noticed it with the ADS channels. (Analog to Digital Simulcast) under 99. CNN, which always looked kinda mediocre on my DCT3412, looking better with the DCH. Less saturated, and more natural color, with improved contrast. But, while watching TVJapan on 245, we noticed that text was crystal clear, with sharp edges. There used to always be a slight graininess or jagginess.
> 
> 
> HD seems to look the same, maybe a little darker. (Not as dark as the infamous Dish 811, of course.) But, the same clarity and accuracy of the DCT3412, otherwise.
> 
> 
> Perhaps they tweaked the black levels (which could account for contrast and color improvements), and also use a better video processing sub-system (which could account for the sharpness and clarity).
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm pretty happy with the DCH. I don't even mind the iGuide software, now that the remote works every time I press it. The only other improvements necessary are to get rid of those horrible, annoying, unwanted, ugly, EPG adverts that everybody and their uncle hate with a passion, and put the CC settings into the onscreen setup menu, instead of the power-off setup menu.
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see how the Tivo SW will work with this unit. A couple of the CSR's mentioned it will be coming out in the near future for the DCH. They gave the impression it would be the DCH _ONLY_, no DCT.



Gary, So the DCH3416 works exactly like the DCT3416, just gives better SD? Sounds like it worth a swap. Is the 'M card' a 'cable card', for which CC will add an extra charge?


----------



## dailowai

I just got a vista media center pc hooked up with a digital tuner and I am trying to see if I can get all my clear QAM channels. I got all of my local network channels working, but can't seem to get the other ones that I think I get.


If I do not have any digital package, but I still get ESPN HD, Discovery, etc on my 6412 does that mean those channels are not encrypted? Is there anyway to figure out the QAM mapping through the cable box? Thanks.


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Adding an all-digital box did *NOT* enable ADS for my CableCards.



Did you ever get them to enable ADS for your CableCards? If so, what did you have to do to get ADS enabled?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks Gary, for the description. Assuming the quality of channels broadcast hasn't changed, pretty surprising that difference is so noticeable between DCT and DCH. I have DCT6200 hopefully Comcast will let me exchange it for DCH3200 sometime.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you ever get them to enable ADS for your CableCards? If so, what did you have to do to get ADS enabled?



I could not get ADS when I tried to get it. A few months later, ADS was enabled without me doing anything.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard that NFL-HD is popping up on various Comcast systems as a permanent channel. Yesterday, and this morning, I noticed that QVC is on channel 725. Last year we got NFL-HD on this channel part time. I'm guessing that, maybe, we're gonna get NFL-HD permanently.



Does anyone "in the know" have any further info on this?

I know we've been missing current NFL-HD programming because it's only being shown on the non-HD channels. For those of us that have the sports package, I think that a NFL-HD permanent channel is obligatory.


----------



## Mikef5

*More new channels to be added to Comcast Bay Area, You decide which ones*


Yes it's time for another survey. If you remember the last time that Comcast added new channels there was some debate on what the Bay Area wanted to have added to our lineup so they asked that a survey be done to see what the Bay Area really wanted to have added and they listened to your input and added most of what you asked for. They were very surprised at the amount of people that participated in the survey and decided to ask you once again to cast your votes on which channels you would like added next to the Bay Area lineup. I wish I could tell you when these channels will be added but if you remember that last survey and when the channels actually got added it might give you somewhat of an idea. It really depends on when and if some contracts can be finalized soon enough.


Anyway, this time they would like your *Top 8 HD channels* that you would like to see added to our lineup. This includes any premium channels, like all the new HBO HD channels that are coming up or the new Disney HD channels that are going to be available soon or any other HD channels that you would like to see added. One caveat though, HDnet is not an option at this time or any time soon, you can vote for it but I doubt that it will go anywhere but it is your vote so do with it as you will. I can guarantee you that Comcast will take your inputs seriously, just like they did last time. This is your chance to tell Comcast what you want added so if you don't vote for your channels then you can only blame yourself, they want to hear from you.


For me I would like to see


History Channel HD

Sci-Fi HD

TBS HD

More HBO HD

Starz HD

Home & Garden HD

Food Channel HD

Disney Channel HD


I also heard a rumor that KICU will be doing HD for the upcoming football season, Raider's games mostly, but I would only want that if they actually do 16x9 HD and not the crap 4x3 that they're doing right now.


Those are some of the channels I would like to see added. Now it's your turn, so vote or forever hold your peace










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More new channels to be added to Comcast Bay Area, You decide which ones*
> 
> 
> Yes it's time for another survey. If you remember the last time that Comcast added new channels there was some debate on what the Bay Area wanted to have added to our lineup so they asked that a survey be done to see what the Bay Area really wanted to have added and they listened to your input and added most of what you asked for. They were very surprised at the amount of people that participated in the survey and decided to ask you once again to cast your votes on which channels you would like added next to the Bay Area lineup. I wish I could tell you when these channels will be added but if you remember that last survey and when the channels actually got added it might give you somewhat of an idea. It really depends on when and if some contracts can be finalized soon enough.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this time they would like your *Top 8 HD channels* that you would like to see added to our lineup. This includes any premium channels, like all the new HBO HD channels that are coming up or the new Disney HD channels that are going to be available soon or any other HD channels that you would like to see added. One caveat though, HDnet is not an option at this time or any time soon, you can vote for it but I doubt that it will go anywhere but it is your vote so do with it as you will. I can guarantee you that Comcast will take your inputs seriously, just like they did last time. This is your chance to tell Comcast what you want added so if you don't vote for your channels then you can only blame yourself, they want to hear from you.
> 
> 
> For me I would like to see
> 
> 
> History Channel HD
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> More HBO HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> Home & Garden HD
> 
> Food Channel HD
> 
> Disney Channel HD
> 
> 
> I also heard a rumor that KICU will be doing HD for the upcoming football season, Raider's games mostly, but I would only want that if they actually do 16x9 HD and not the crap 4x3 that they're doing right now.
> 
> 
> Those are some of the channels I would like to see added. Now it's your turn, so vote or forever hold your peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What are the other possibilities? AMC? I strongly support all the ones you listed except Home&Garden and the Food Channnel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are the other possibilities? AMC? I strongly support all the ones you listed except Home&Garden and the Food Channnel.



I was forced to put those on the list or I'd never hear the end of it









The way it was relayed to me was "Any HD Channels" were fair game if it's available to be had.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

I strongly support all of those including HGTV and FoodHD, except StarzHD which I already have.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The way it was relayed to me was "Any HD Channels" were fair game if it's available to be had.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I guess I don't know what HD channels are 'available to be had' except the ones we have! How do we know what else is possible in HD?


----------



## cgould

Sci-Fi HD

History Channel HD

TBS HD

Home & Garden HD

don't care much about the rest.


Are these even feasible/available channels for HD, or just wishlists once available?

eg do the stations have/plan HD broadcasts? If so, how much vs just upconverted crap?


Obviously Battlestar Galactica on SciFi and maybe Stargate have some HD broadcasts, because other rerun airings on other channels (UniversalHD, KTVU etc) show them in HD, but others?


----------



## millerwill

Mike, Can you--or somebody--provide the list of 'all possible' HD channels that exist?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> History Channel HD
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> Home & Garden HD
> 
> don't care much about the rest.
> 
> 
> Are these even feasible/available channels for HD, or just wishlists once available?
> 
> eg do the stations have/plan HD broadcasts? If so, how much vs just upconverted crap?
> 
> 
> Obviously Battlestar Galactica on SciFi and maybe Stargate have some HD broadcasts, because other rerun airings on other channels (UniversalHD, KTVU etc) show them in HD, but others?



All the channels I listed are feasible and can be added. The new HBO ones I believe are about 4 of them, basically all of HBO will be HD. Whether or not a station up converts it's programs is their choice and not up to Comcast, they only provide the channels to you. Blast the stations for giving us crappy up converted channels.

Most content providers are realizing that people want true HD and not " stretch-o-vision " . Let the stations know that you don't want up converted programing from them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike, Can you--or somebody--provide the list of 'all possible' HD channels that exist?



Not really, but here's what you can do. Go to the Dish web site and see what they have for HD, then go to the Directv web site and see what they have for HD. If you see something that you want and Comcast doesn't have it put it on your list. Best I can do for you, sorry.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

_All_ of the HBO HD channels (At least the West feeds)

CNN HD (Coming soon)

Sci-Fi HD (Coming someday, whenever)

History HD (Coming soon)

Speed HD (Coming someday, whenever)

Food HD

HGTV HD


In that order of importance


----------



## jharkin

Sci-Fi HD

Animania HD

History Channel HD

Kung Fu HD


Some of these are Voom channels, not sure if they are any more available to Comcast than HD-Net.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, anything that they have or have been announced in the HDTV Programming forum, except for the HDNET channels. What about the Voom Channels? are they exclusive for Dish Network?


So my list would be:

- All the new HBO channels

- Food Channel HD

- Disney HD

- HGTV HD

- NFL HD

- Voom channels if available


----------



## millerwill

All the HBO HD channels that exist

BBC America HD (if it exists)

History Channel HD

TBS HD

SciFi HD

Disney Channel HD


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not really, but here's what you can do. Go to the Dish web site and see what they have for HD, then go to the Directv web site and see what they have for HD. If you see something that you want and Comcast doesn't have it put it on your list. Best I can do for you, sorry.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




This thread provides a good summary of what is on or planned for both D* and E* so it may be good place to start picking from.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-hd-...g-per-d-e.html


----------



## rsra13

This is from DirecTV, from this thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=851257 ) :


Current HD Channels


1. Discovery HD Theater

2. ESPN

3. ESPN 2

4. HDNet

5. HDNet Movies

6. TNT

7. Universal HD

8. HBO-E

9. SHO-E


Announced HD Additions

* = not a simulcast of the SD channel (if available), programming will vary.


September 2007

10. A&E

11. Animal Planet

12. Big Ten Network

13. CNN

14. Discovery

15. Food Network*

16. HGTV*

17. History Channel

18. MHD (MTV brand channel)

19. National Geographic

20. NFL Network

21. The Science Channel

22. TBS

23. TLC

24. Versus

25. Weather Channel

26. Cinemax-E

27. Cinemax-W

28. MoreMax

29. HBO-W

30. HBO2-E

31. HBO2-W

32. HBO Family-E

33. HBO Family-W

34. HBO Signature

35. The Movie Channel

36. SHO-W

37. STARZ-E

38. STARZ-W

39. STARZ-Edge

40. STARZ-Comedy

41. STARZ-Kids

Fall 2007

42. Bravo

43. Cartoon Network

44. Chiller

45. CNBC

46. FX

47. SciFi Channel

48. Sleuth

49. Speed

50. USA Network

December 2007

51. The Tennis Channel

Spring 2008

52. ABC Family

53. Disney Channel

54. ESPN News

55. MGM

56. Toon Disney



Regional Sports Networks

Available nationally, but local blackout rules still apply.

Fall 2007


1. Altitude

2. Comcast SportsNet Chicago

3. Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic

4. FSN Arizona

5. FSN Bay Area

6. FSN Detroit

7. FSN Florida

8. FSN New England

9. FSN North

10. FSN Northwest

11. FSN Ohio

12. FSN Prime Ticket

13. FSN Rocky Mountain

14. FSN South

15. FSN Southwest

16. FSN West

17. New England Sports Network

18. SportsNet New York

19. SportsSouth

20. Sun Sports

21. YES



Foreign Language Channels


1. HBO Latino - 9/07


----------



## mds54

Thanks again for this opportunity! Here are my 8 HD choices (in order of preference):

1) NFL-HD (permanent dedicated channel)

2) History Channel-HD

3) TLC-HD

4) Science Channel-HD

5) FX-HD

6) TBS-HD

7) SciFi-HD

8) Speed-HD


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I strongly support all of those including HGTV and FoodHD, except StarzHD which I already have.



StarzHD is already on Comcast isn't it? Just not on all systems, like no Showtime-HD up here in Santa Rosa.


Mikef5, StarzHD would seem to be a wasted pick. If Comcast is aiming for parity on all systems anyway as StarzHD is already on most of them. If that's not the case then I need to add Showtime-HD to the top of my list below.



SciFi-HD

FX-HD

USA Network-HD

Discovery-HD

History Channel-HD

HBO-Signature

TBS-HD

Speed-HD


..and in a perfect world,


World Cinema

FilmFest

Equator


Forgot one,


YES Network











I wonder about all those HBO HD channels, might guess is that if they do one of them they have to do them all, I'm not sure they can be cherry-picked by the carrier(Comcast).


----------



## raghu1111

great news Mike.


My list :


Food HD

History Channel HD

TBS HD

CNN HD

Animal Planet HD

Discovery (Simulcast)


Any premium ...


----------



## walk

Sci-fi

Cartoon Network (do they have any HD programming?)

Bravo

FX

don't care about the rest

maybe TBS and USA


----------



## mikeaymar

These are the same ones I would pick. Of course, I am doing this because I am such a nice guy. We'll never get them in Los Gatos!!!! Hope the rest of the folks like the new channels.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *More new channels to be added to Comcast Bay Area, You decide which ones*
> 
> 
> Yes it's time for another survey. If you remember the last time that Comcast added new channels there was some debate on what the Bay Area wanted to have added to our lineup so they asked that a survey be done to see what the Bay Area really wanted to have added and they listened to your input and added most of what you asked for. They were very surprised at the amount of people that participated in the survey and decided to ask you once again to cast your votes on which channels you would like added next to the Bay Area lineup. I wish I could tell you when these channels will be added but if you remember that last survey and when the channels actually got added it might give you somewhat of an idea. It really depends on when and if some contracts can be finalized soon enough.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this time they would like your *Top 8 HD channels* that you would like to see added to our lineup. This includes any premium channels, like all the new HBO HD channels that are coming up or the new Disney HD channels that are going to be available soon or any other HD channels that you would like to see added. One caveat though, HDnet is not an option at this time or any time soon, you can vote for it but I doubt that it will go anywhere but it is your vote so do with it as you will. I can guarantee you that Comcast will take your inputs seriously, just like they did last time. This is your chance to tell Comcast what you want added so if you don't vote for your channels then you can only blame yourself, they want to hear from you.
> 
> 
> For me I would like to see
> 
> 
> History Channel HD
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> TBS HD
> 
> More HBO HD
> 
> Starz HD
> 
> Home & Garden HD
> 
> Food Channel HD
> 
> Disney Channel HD
> 
> 
> I also heard a rumor that KICU will be doing HD for the upcoming football season, Raider's games mostly, but I would only want that if they actually do 16x9 HD and not the crap 4x3 that they're doing right now.
> 
> 
> Those are some of the channels I would like to see added. Now it's your turn, so vote or forever hold your peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## mds54

This better be one of those "select" cities! Anyone know? Mr J?

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastnfl080107.htm


----------



## PerkyNot

Thanks for the work Mikef5.


Here's my list:


SciFi Channel HD

TBS HD

The History Channel HD

HGTV

USA Network HD

FX HD

Disney Channel HD

Food Network HD


John


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forgot one,
> 
> 
> YES Network



In that case, add Sports New York in HD. The more colorful Mets uniforms will look better in HD than those boring Yankees pinstripes, anyway. (Not to mention those grey away pajamas.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In that case, add Sports New York in HD. The more colorful Mets uniforms will look better in HD than those boring Yankees pinstripes, anyway. (Not to mention those grey away pajamas.)













I'll give you that, the Mets are "prettier"










I'm only interested in watching A-Rod as he's the guy that's really going to set the homerun record once Bonds gets done futzing around...


----------



## tex94

Here's my list (in order)


NFL HD (permanent)

HBO HD (as many channels as we can get)

History Channel HD

CNN HD

BBC America HD

TBS HD


And if I can dream - NESN HD and all of the FSN HD feeds


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> StarzHD is already on Comcast isn't it? Just not on all systems, like no Showtime-HD up here in Santa Rosa.
> 
> 
> Mikef5, StarzHD would seem to be a wasted pick. If Comcast is aiming for parity on all systems anyway as StarzHD is already on most of them. If that's not the case then I need to add Showtime-HD to the top of my list below.



Jim,

The StarzHD will have multiple HD channels just like HBO is doing, so yes it's already on Comcast just like HBO and will have multiple HD channels just like HBO will. As soon as your area gets upgraded you should get the Showtime HD just like the rest of the upgraded areas. I don't get it down here either so don't feel like the lone ranger










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm only interested in watching A-Rod as he's the guy that's really going to set the homerun record once Bonds gets done futzing around...



Ah. I see. I'm more interested in watching baseball as a team sport. I'm such a nut.


----------



## garypen

With all this talk about NFL Network HD, I was wondering. Won't it be part of the extra-cost "Sports Pack", the way the SD version on ch 417 is now?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. I'm more interested in watching baseball as a team sport. I'm such a nut.



Oh, I do too, in fact, but because of DirecTV I'm much more familiar with the Yankees than I am with the Giants and a plus with YES is that they have some of the best looking HD PQ around.


The Giants should just pick up A-Rod at the end of the season when his contract is up with the Yankees.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. I'm more interested in watching baseball as a team sport. I'm such a nut.



Baseball a team sport ???? What a novel idea, maybe we should tell Bonds and A-Rod about it.

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

Does anyone other than Garypen have the new DCH3416 stb/dvr? Interested if other people also see improved PQ on sd channels with it.


----------



## prickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone other than Garypen have the new DCH3416 stb/dvr? Interested if other people also see improved PQ on sd channels with it.



I just got one this afternoon. I think the ADS channels do look a bit crisper. Unit is a bit quieter and cooler than the 6412 it replaced.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone other than Garypen have the new DCH3416 stb/dvr? Interested if other people also see improved PQ on sd channels with it.



Damn. You caught me. I made it all up.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn. You caught me. I made it all up.



No offence! Just trying to get other folks experiences in addition to yours.


----------



## raghu1111

DCH could be using better algorithm or settings for decoding ADS channels since it knows that channel is digitized (Mpeg2) from an analog source by Comcast.


This way it could theorically reverse some information lost and ignore some common Analog-to-digital artifacts. If this is the case, then DCH could render ADS channels better than TivoHD.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With all this talk about NFL Network HD, I was wondering. Won't it be part of the extra-cost "Sports Pack", the way the SD version on ch 417 is now?



Yes, it's about $5 more/month. The package also includes the Speed channel.


----------



## jasonander

Here's my list, as long as they are *not* on SDV. Not like I'll ever see any of these channels in the Sunnyvale slums any time soon... still haven't got "the letter" yet.










1. SciFi HD

2. USA HD

3. FX HD

4. Cartoon Network HD

5. Bravo HD

6. History Channel HD

7. CNN HD

8. TBS HD


BTW, I posted earlier about having problems fast forwarding recorded shows with my Tivo S3. That problem has gone away for the last week and a half, so I guess it must have been a signal issue.


----------



## brimorga

I love new HD.


Could only narrow it down to this list.


1 HBO2-W

2 The Movie Channel

3 Food Network

4 HGTV

5 History Channel

6 TBS

7 TLC

8 Bravo

9 Animal Planet

10 Speed


I'd probably vote for whatever actually showed the most HD content however. It doesn't make any sense to vote for an HD channel if they hardly show any HD. A&E HD for example is a fairly worthless HD channel. If most of these are like A&E HD, then I vote for adding the premiums. But not the East coast versions of the primary channels. That's just a waste because that's what the DVR is for. Only new HD premium channels.


----------



## fender4645

1. HBO (all of them)

2. Food Network

3. History Channel

4. FX

5. HGTV

6. TBS

7. CNN

6. Bravo (thinking of the wife here)


----------



## Jason

Thanks for the opportunity again! Here's my list:


SciFi HD

FX HD

USA Network HD

Cartoon Network HD

Disney Channel HD

Animal Planet HD

Bravo HD

HBO Signature HD


----------



## nikeykid

mikey mikey what would we ever do without you??


SciFiHD (which means UHD will be almost useless to me for BSG)

CNNHD

TBSHD

ESPNNEWSHD

FOODHD

CARTOONHD

FX HD

ANIMALPLANET HD


----------



## yunlin12

Here's my list


SciFi

Food

AnimalPlanet

FX

USA

TBS

Bravo


----------



## Ace of Space

Anyone know if Comcast will offer a DCH equivelant replacement for the DCT6200?


----------



## rshaw

Here's my list of 8 most desired channels, in no particular order:


A&E

AMC

History Channel

TBS

TNT

Bravo

FX

SciFi Channel


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rshaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's my list of 8 most desired channels, in no particular order:
> 
> 
> A&E
> 
> AMC
> 
> History Channel
> 
> TBS
> 
> TNT
> 
> Bravo
> 
> FX
> 
> SciFi Channel



Rshaw,

Long time no see, nice to see there are still other Milpitas people here







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Sci-Fi definitely has some HD content (the new Battlestar Galactica for a big one). TBS is supposed to go HD on Sept. 1st and will include baseball playoff games. I know USA also has several HD shows.


----------



## Philip Klein

My choices-


SciFi HD

FX HD

HBO all HD

AMC HD

USA Network HD

A&E HD

History Channel HD

Bravo HD


seems like SciFi HD is an almost universal choice. FX HD has a lot of support also. My ideal would be Turner Classic Movies HD but I guess that is not an option. Every now and then they show Lawrence of Arabia in Widescreen. Would love to see that in HD.


- Phil


----------



## konoyaro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Comcast will offer a DCH equivelant replacement for the DCT6200?



One of the staff at the San Francisco Potrero office was talking about getting new non-DVR boxes soon. I'm guessing he meant the DCH3200, but he couldn't give any clear or definative info. Hope these show up soon though...


----------



## ayewbf

In order of preference


1. sci fi

2. bravo

3. tbs

4. travel channel

5. history channel

6. more hbo

7. bbc world

8. bloomberg


----------



## D-Real

Thanks for kick-starting a new HD Survey Mike.


I'm reppin' for our bandwidth starved cable system in San Lorenzo so if we ever get upgraded, here's what I would love to see in HD:


Food Network HD

NFL Network HD

ESPN 2 HD

Univision HD

KICU HD (for A's games)

More HBO HD

TNT HD

HGTV HD

History Channel HD

National Geographic HD

CNN HD


----------



## Durny1

The Tennis Channel

FX

SciFi Channel

USA Network

A&E

History Channel

MHD (MTV brand channel)

National Geographic


...dreamin' in Sunnyvale...


Durny1


----------



## MANNAXMAN

1. HGTV

2. HBO

3. TBS

4. TLC

5. FOOD Network

6. SciFi

7. A&E

8. FX


Has NatGeo HD shown up in the Bay Area already? It's not listed in the first post.


----------



## walk

By the way, the first NFL-HD game is Sunday (yes, it's football season already... pre-season anyway) are we going to get NFL-HD games on 725 like usual?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Has NatGeo HD shown up in the Bay Area already? It's not listed in the first post.



Try channel 715, we have it even in the 550 MHz area of Milpitas










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. HGTV
> 
> 2. HBO
> 
> 3. TBS
> 
> 4. TLC
> 
> 5. FOOD Network
> 
> 6. SciFi
> 
> 7. A&E
> 
> 8. FX
> 
> 
> Has NatGeo HD shown up in the Bay Area already? It's not listed in the first post.



A&E and NatGeo HDs are both alive in the Bay Area, just not some of the Bay Area.


----------



## SVcabron

Sunnyvale slum:

1. More HBO

2. Univision

3. Nat. Geo

4. History Channel

5. NFL Network

6. ESPN 2

7. Any high def music channel

8. USA HD


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, the first NFL-HD game is Sunday (yes, it's football season already... pre-season anyway) are we going to get NFL-HD games on 725 like usual?



I can't get a straight answer from anyone on this........


----------



## GBruno

Any idea if the Santa Cruz area is going to be included in the new HD channel additions? We were last time.


----------



## lmsyl

I am looking forward to following channels:

NFL

History

Cartoon

HGTV

FOOD


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, the first NFL-HD game is Sunday (yes, it's football season already... pre-season anyway) are we going to get NFL-HD games on 725 like usual?



i thought you need the sports pack now to get NFL network??


----------



## walk

You do, but the last 2-3 years they have put on live NFL games on NFL-HD (725). Only live games though, not any of the other programming.


----------



## bender2929

In sunnyvale hell:


1) tnt

2) espn2

3) fx

4) sci-fi

5) hbo2,3,etc

6) food network

7) cartoon network

8) USA


Actually, this begs another question. I got a letter several months ago from Comcast saying they would be upgrading the area and to expect service disruptions.


Certainly there have been more disruptions lately than normal, so should I expect good changes sooner rather than later?


----------



## leftjab

History Channel

HBO-2

anything with HD soccer (Univision,FSC or Setanta in the future? -- Setanta non- HD would be great too, btw)

Sci-Fi

CNN

TBS

The Science Channel

FX


thanks again for asking about our HD preferences.


----------



## jeff lam

I have a question... Im in San Jose and I have a tivo S3... My question is, can I add 2 cablecards and an HD package to the basic extended cable package or do I need to step up to a digital package? Right now I get the HD locals over QAM, can I just add a cablecard to the S3 and get the channel mapping?


My HOA negotiated a deal with comcast and they say extended basic is included but if you want anything extra it will cost more... What's the cheapest add on to get 2 cable cards and the HD package?


----------



## Deamon Speeding

1. FX

2. History HD

3. NFL Network

4. Animal Planet

5. CNN

6. Speed

7. TBS

8. HBO*


----------



## wco81

Do you have to get expanded basic or a digital tier to get these additional new HD cable channels?


Not counting the premiums obviously.


How much is expanded basic or the minimal digital tier needed to get these new HD channels running these days?


I'd like MTV in addition to most of these mentioned. G4TechTV would be another good one too.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In sunnyvale hell:
> 
> 
> 1) tnt
> 
> 2) espn2
> 
> 3) fx
> 
> 4) sci-fi
> 
> 5) hbo2,3,etc
> 
> 6) food network
> 
> 7) cartoon network
> 
> 8) USA
> 
> 
> Actually, this begs another question. I got a letter several months ago from Comcast saying they would be upgrading the area and to expect service disruptions.
> 
> 
> Certainly there have been more disruptions lately than normal, so should I expect good changes sooner rather than later?



What part of Sunnyvale are you in? I'm in central Sunnyvale and still haven't received "the letter".


----------



## karlalau

Here's my HD wishlist:


Food

Sci-Fi

Bravo

Animal Planet

TBS

History Channel

USA

Travel Channel


-Karla


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What part of Sunnyvale are you in? I'm in central Sunnyvale and still haven't received "the letter".



I got the letter also and live next to 101/237. The last week of July and most of this week I had crap reception and service outages. This is pretty rare, the crap service Sunnyvale gets is pretty reliable. I would expect some sort of an announcement in the next couple of months. I have no sources, just a guess and lots of hope.


----------



## nikeykid

is there any local HD coverage for the game 2nite?? i would hate to see bonds' 755 w/o HD. i know espn2 is blacked out. grrr.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is there any local HD coverage for the game 2nite?? i would hate to see bonds' 755 w/o HD. i know espn2 is blacked out. grrr.



ESPN will probably break away from what ever they have on when Bonds is at bat, but other than that I think we're screwed as far as HD coverage for tonight.


----------



## nikeykid

SIGHHHH i KNEW he would hit it 2nite. i can tell my kids one day i saw it in SD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SIGHHHH i KNEW he would hit it 2nite. i can tell my kids one day i saw it in SD.



Hopefully he'll sit out tomorrow's day game and we might get to see the big one in HD starting Monday night.


----------



## nikeykid

i dunno, he still has 2-3 more at bats tonight, the way that swing looks (after an early early extra bp session)... this might have to do...


----------



## Mikef5

Probably one of the greatest moments in baseball history and FSNBA doesn't think it's worth the effort to show it in HD. I've lost all faith in them, what good is it to have an HD channel and you don't use it for something like this and please don't tell me they had no HD cameras down there, I'm sure one of the stations was covering it in HD and all they had to do is use their feed for the game, they've done it before. Well, back to the Standard Definition game....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

mike, didn't they have HD cameras in LA?? i dunno much about anything south of gilroy but isn't LA to SD just down 405?? yeeesh....


----------



## darmy

1) Food Network

2) HBO2

3) TBS

4) TLC

5) CNN

6) USA

7) CNBC

8) HGTV


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably one of the greatest moments in baseball history and FSNBA doesn't think it's worth the effort to show it in HD. I've lost all faith in them, what good is it to have an HD channel and you don't use it for something like this and please don't tell me they had no HD cameras down there, I'm sure one of the stations was covering it in HD and all they had to do is use their feed for the game, they've done it before. Well, back to the Standard Definition game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think it has more to do with the Padres and Cox, I don't think any Padres games are seen anywhere in HD except for a few on ESPN and maybe a FOX Saturday game. I'm pretty sure they never share the HD feed with any other RSNs.


----------



## kerz

1) NFL Network

2) TBS

3) FX HD

4) USA

5) Comedy Central (do they even have an HD?)

6) CNN

7) BBC America

8) CSPAN - I want to watch my tax dollars being wasted in HD.


----------



## Health Nut

Hi,


I just moved to San Mateo near the San Fran Airport. Comcast is the local monopoly providing service to this part of San Mateo. I'll probably keep Comcast for the Internet since I can write it off for work (even if the cost goes up from Internet only service). However, should I go with comcast HD, Dish, or Direct TV? Which has the highest quality HD feeds? I don't watch much TV, but I do like the Steelers and I do like HDTV because of my 10 foot wide screen and RUBY projector....


Thoughts? (besides the S.F. Steeler game







)


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Health Nut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> . . Comcast is the local monopoly . . . .
> 
> 
> . . . should I go with comcast HD, Dish, or Direct TV? Which has the highest quality HD feeds?



If C* was such a monopoly you would not have this conundrum.


----------



## asifanwar

Hello All,

Can you help out an HD newcomer please?

First let me list my current specs:

Home built VistaMCE box

AverMedia external USB SD analog tuner

DVI --> HDMI --> 70" Sony R70XBR2 TV

DISHnetwork SD satellite service.

Location: Dublin, CA 94568-7500 (junction of 680 & 580)


I am a major computer geek who has been running an SD analog MCE box for many years with no problems. I am looking to get into HD and so looking into Comcast.


I bought an external USB On-Air FusionGT HD tuner and played around with it. I think the antenna that comes with it is lame so I only got KTEH (San Jose) along with a few Spanish channels, but could not find NBC-HD.


Here is my question: does Comcast deliver it's HD channels such that my QAM tuner can pick them up? I am not just talking about the locals, but if I was to sign up for Comcast, and an HD package, could I use my USB QAM tuner to view them in my MCE? (eg Discovery HD?). If I CAN, then do I even need Comcast's HD box, or can I just take their HD cable feed and stick it right in the back of the OnAir Fusion? (I dont mind paying for the cable box if I have to, but just not using it).


Any help in getting me up and running with HD thru my QAM tuner into my MCE box? Is it just the local channels that are QAM? or the others too (I know I will have to order them)?


Cheers,


Asif


----------



## Health Nut




> Quote:
> If C* was such a monopoly you would not have this conundrum.



The others cannot provide Internet (at least competitively)and hence Comcast can charge $60.00+ for Internet only... I'm not going to discuss the lack of land line choices. Sattelittes are not full competition for MANY reasons, including the fact that many cannot use sattelite. Verizon FiOs in San Mateo would be a start in the right direction. Yes, Comcast and Cable companies still have too much monopoly, nobody should own a territory or have to fight with local burroughs...



> Quote:
> should I go with comcast HD, Dish, or Direct TV? Which has the highest quality HD feeds?



This is the question I am looking to be answered if anybody has opinions on which to get, that would be great!


----------



## Brian Conrad

1) Sci-Fi HD

2) BBC HD

3) TBS HD

4) FX HD

5) USA HD

6) The other HBO HD channels

7) AMC HD

8) IFC HD


I hope any new channels avoid "stretch-o-vision." I won't watch any shows done that way. Leave the OAR 4:3 stuff OAR and OAR on everything else including 2:35:1. Do we still have to have retards who hate "them black bars?"


----------



## smthrsd

Does comcast have any new boxes that allow HDMI pass through so my tv can do all the scaling on any source instead of my 4312. Im running a 1080p sammy with hdmi through a comcast box amd do not see this option currently.

Thanks


----------



## Health Nut

Dish vs Comcast vs Direct TV ???


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Health Nut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dish vs Comcast vs Direct TV ???



If you're a Steelers fan, the way to go is DirecTV with the NFL SundayTicket package (exclusively DirecTV). That should give you all Steelers games and all NFL games, many in HD with the add-on SuperFan package. With the newer DirecTV MPEG4 HD equipment you will also get FSNBA-HD.


I have both DirecTV and Comcast Limited Basic and Digital Classic tier. You should be able to get that Comcast combo to get all the non-premium HD for about $35-$40/mo. I also had Dish for a while but did not like their service (no FSNBA-HD) or equipment so I dumped it.


IMO, Comcast has the best HD PQ.


----------



## rsra13

Health Nut:

Yeah, basically

If you'd like to watch all the Steelers games you need DirecTV.

If you want the best HD you need Comcast.


asifanwar:

With QAM you'll only get locals in HD. If you want to get all the HD channels you'll subscribe to, you need a Comcast box. Anything besides the locals is encrypted. There are some exceptions from time to time, and it varies by region, but you can count on that. If you want to watch all the HD channels with no problem you need a box.


smthrsd:

No, there's no such an option in all the Comcast boxes. And it seems that includes the new DCH box.


----------



## Health Nut

Hmmmm..... Well, I don't watch too much T.V., but when I do, it should be HD... I really like the Steelers, but I like to do hiking and stuff, I may miss a few games to say the least... Well, maybe I should get the Direct TV NFL package then cancel Direct TV all together sometime around December, since playoffs are all in HD on the local channels????


Wish I could get Verizon Fios which would spank everything, except for the exclusive Direct TV deal.... I hate exclusive deals.


----------



## asifanwar

Thank you for your help. I have no real interest in the local channels, so it seems that HD thru MCE is a no go due to lack of QAM. Oh well.

I appreciate you taking the time to answer.

Kind regards,

Asif


----------



## mds54

Did anyone here who has paid for the Sports package in order to receive NFL-HD

actually see the Hall of Fame game in HD? Or did Comcast just rip us off again?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone here who has paid for the Sports package in order to receive NFL-HD
> 
> actually see the Hall of Fame game in HD? Or did Comcast just rip us off again?



I pay for the package, have had it for quite a while anyway. The game was not in HD but it was available on the SD NFL channel. The fact that you need the sports tier for the NFL channel has nothing to do with the HD feed. We just don't have it yet, but we will. There is no ripoff here......


----------



## walk

What games are going to be on NFL Network anyway? They did a couple of Thursday games last year, that was about it...


If you only need the sports package to get the 2-3 games that are going to be on NFL Network, that is kind of a rip off....


edit: http://www.nfl.com/schedules/tv/primetime 


Looks like they added a bunch more games, incl. Saturday games. I count 8.

But they don't start until November, and end in Dec. So I guess one could sign up just for those 2 months, and get 8 games....


----------



## walk

Hahah

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/faq_comcast


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I pay for the package, have had it for quite a while anyway. The game was not in HD but it was available on the SD NFL channel. The fact that you need the sports tier for the NFL channel has nothing to do with the HD feed. We just don't have it yet, but we will. There is no ripoff here......



Well, nationally (as stated in another AVS thread) several folks were watching it in HD on Comcast NFLNet. The game was broadcast in HD. After paying the extra fee for the Sports tier, why should I settle for SD? Doesn't seem right to me.....


----------



## cleguluche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I pay for the package, have had it for quite a while anyway. The game was not in HD but it was available on the SD NFL channel. The fact that you need the sports tier for the NFL channel has nothing to do with the HD feed. We just don't have it yet, but we will. There is no ripoff here......



The fact that Comcast moved the NFL channel to the sports package and they want an extra $5 bucks for it is the real ripoff...I had it free all last year...they get you any way they can...because they know they can


----------



## Health Nut

F'that.... I just ordered DirectTV and the NFL package. They said I didn't need the Superfan package if I had the HD-Box, that they would automatically be in HD??? Is that true?


I have 4 months to look at various options, and possibly cancel Comcast, except for Internet, or keep some sort of combination of Minimal Comcast basic with HD + Minimal DirectTV after the 4 months free deluxe deal wears off.... I don;t like SD TV, it just sucks and I have no SDTV anymore, all HDTV's....


P.S. Only one more year, or sometime in 2008, we will no longer pay a premium for HDTV boxes... HDTV boxes will be standard, period. No premium charge.


----------



## walk

The NFL-Network channel has been part of the "Sports Tier" here for at least 2 years.


But, in the past they have given us (us = HDTV subscribers without the Sports Tier) the NFL-HD channel for free, during live broadcasts (but not other times).


Actually TWO years ago they also showed the Game of the Week replay, but last year that was blacked out also.


I checked 725 during the game, there was nothing on there. I don't have the Sports Tier so don't get the SD channel (actually, there's 2 SD channels..)


----------



## mds54

I was getting NFLNET for free until this summer, when I had to upgrade to the sports tier in order to keep it. I currently receive it on two SD channels, just as before. Last year, the channels were free and I received the 8 regular season games in HD on the HDSE channel, which was switched to NFLNET just for those games. It has since reverted to channel 725 with no info or programming. I pay for the sports tier to receive NFLNET, and I'm setup with HD, so why was channel 725 dead during the HOF game, which was broadcast on Comcast in other cities in HD??? Bottom line.....if we upped for the sports tier, then we should receive NFLNET-HD on a permanent, dedicated HD channel. The NFL Network is 24/7 all year.


----------



## garypen

Bad news about the DCH:


The remote control logjam issue is still there. It's not quite as bad as with the DCT, but it does happen. So, perhaps the issue is in the software?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bad news about the DCH:
> 
> 
> The remote control logjam issue is still there. It's not quite as bad as with the DCT, but it does happen. So, perhaps the issue is in the software?



In this day and age, what appears to be sloppy code-writing from Motorola simply shouldn't be tolerated, remote controls have been around for over 40 years, to have a system that operates correctly "when it feels like it" is ridiculous.


----------



## fender4645

Has it been confirmed exactly why the problem is occurring? The fix must really be deep in the code to allow it to go on as long as it has. To be honest, this was really the main reason why I moved to the S3. Call it stupid, but I was getting so frustrated with this that I was afraid I'd end up chucking the remote at the box and breaking the STB (forcing me to pay $400 anyway). By goind the S3, I get more storage.


----------



## cgw

Has anyone noticed an FM outage, or is it wiring on my end? The signal has been iffy, but available more often than not over the past few years. I recorded Cartalk over the weekend (yes - there is still a use for tape cassettes) and when I tried to listen on my way to work this morning, all I had was static. I checked when I got home and still no signal. Can others of you get radio over the cable?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this day and age, what appears to be sloppy code-writing from Motorola simply shouldn't be tolerated, remote controls have been around for over 40 years, to have a system that operates correctly "when it feels like it" is ridiculous.



It may not be in the unit's Motorola firmware. It _could_ be in the iGuide software.


Does anybody know of reports of the same problem with Moto boxes using MSFT or Passport?


I'm curious if we'll see this behavior with the Tivo sw.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It may not be in the unit's Motorola firmware. It _could_ be in the iGuide software.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of reports of the same problem with Moto boxes using MSFT or Passport?
> 
> 
> I'm curious if we'll see this behavior with the Tivo sw.



It could be, I have a Star Choice DVR based on the Moto box and it works fine.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be, I have a Star Choice DVR based on the Moto box and it works fine.



Jeez, Jim....is there any A/V equipment you DON'T have????


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jeez, Jim....is there any A/V equipment you DON'T have????



I know, insane huh? I need help...


----------



## Mikef5

Now for something entirely different. I said that I'd heard a rumor the KICU was going to be broadcasting HD and might be carried on Comcast. Well it's not a rumor any more. Here's the latest email on that subject....

*KICU-DT HD launches on Limited Basic HDTV channel 706 on Wednesday

The channel will not be launched in Santa Cruz, Monterey, Vacaville, Fairfield, Rio Vista, Travis AFB, Half Moon Bay, Hayward, Santa Rosa, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Saratoga and Los Gatos at this time.*


Now the real question is are they going to broadcast real HD or what they are broadcasting OTA now, 720p and 4x3 aspect ratio ??? If not it's just another digital channel and not a HD channel. Of course us poor people in the 550 MHz areas will have to wait some more before we see this added to our areas. This upgrade is really starting to wear thin on me









We need to get these upgrades done soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now the real question is are they going to broadcast real HD or what they are broadcasting OTA now, 720p and 4x3 aspect ratio ??? If not it's just another digital channel and not a HD channel.



Anything's going to better than the crap quality they currently broadcast on 6/36. Thanks for the update, Mike.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It may not be in the unit's Motorola firmware. It _could_ be in the iGuide software.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know of reports of the same problem with Moto boxes using MSFT or Passport?
> 
> 
> I'm curious if we'll see this behavior with the Tivo sw.




We have the same problem with the delayed response to remote commands with the MSFT guide s/w, which is in the process of being replaced. I've seen speculation that it's due to some garbage collection activity, but at any rate it seems to be in the Motorola firmware. Certainly not anything a decent real time software engineer would put on his resume. It will be interesting to see if the TiVo guys figure out a way to overcome it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anything's going to better than the crap quality they currently broadcast on 6/36. Thanks for the update, Mike.



To be honest, my channel 6 ( KICU ) looks pretty decent, not digital quality but really close to it, it's watchable. My real ***** about this is not getting yet another channel that the rest of the Bay Area is getting. I keep hearing we're getting upgraded but I see nothing that would tell me they are any closer to getting it done and it's really disheartening to see our area left out again.

Now Bonds could make me feel a lot better if he's just hit that next home run tonight










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It could be, I have a Star Choice DVR based on the Moto box and it works fine.



I should add that the SC Moto DVR is not perfect either. Per one of the SC guys that actually worked on the the guide/interface for SC Motorola takes the MS approach to "fixing" things, that is they fix around the problem instead of doing a re-write on the base code problem. The idea is to create work-arounds for most all problems that my crop up, meaning that there will always be some unforeseen situation where that base code problem will cause an issue.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should add that the SC Moto DVR is not perfect either. Per one of the SC guys that actually worked on the the guide/interface for SC Motorola takes the MS approach to "fixing" things, that is they fix around the problem instead of doing a re-write on the base code problem. The idea is to create work-arounds for most all problems that my crop up, meaning that there will always be some unforeseen situation where that base code problem will cause an issue.



If I remember right, I was talking to an tech a while back about this and he seemed to think the problem had to do more with the lack of physical memory for the buffering of the remote codes. The remote signals are kept in a clique and if it fills up to quickly it will stall and then will try and execute those codes all at once to try and free up the clique. So it might be not enough buffer memory and poor coding in making use of that limited buffer memory. Seemed to make sense to me at the time...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87

i don't know if this is too late, but for me:


Food Network HD

Home and Garden HD

SciFi HD


those are by far the top of the list since i'm pretty sure they have a good amount of HD material.


i'd be willing to take those 3 over having 8 more.










but beyond that, with much lower priority:


FX

USA

TBS

History

HDnet


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed an FM outage, or is it wiring on my end? The signal has been iffy, but available more often than not over the past few years. I recorded Cartalk over the weekend (yes - there is still a use for tape cassettes) and when I tried to listen on my way to work this morning, all I had was static. I checked when I got home and still no signal. Can others of you get radio over the cable?



Might have been discontinued in the 88-108 band, but still available on Digital. I desperately want KPIG on the digital lineup.


----------



## sonpham

My votes:

Speed

USA

History

TBS

FoodTV

Tennis Channel

FX

SciFi


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got the letter also and live next to 101/237. The last week of July and most of this week I had crap reception and service outages. This is pretty rare, the crap service Sunnyvale gets is pretty reliable. I would expect some sort of an announcement in the next couple of months. I have no sources, just a guess and lots of hope.



My cousin used to work for Comcast before he moved back down to San Diego. He was recently up here visiting and I went with him to have lunch with some of his old Comcast buddies. One of them said they are doing work in the Sunnyvale area, but I don't remember exactly what part (if it was my area, I would have remembered!). Hopefully, the rest of Sunnyvale won't be too far behind.


----------



## rsra13

so how much is the Sports package? and what channels it includes?


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I remember right, I was talking to an tech a while back about this and he seemed to think the problem had to do more with the lack of physical memory for the buffering of the remote codes. The remote signals are kept in a clique and if it fills up to quickly it will stall and then will try and execute those codes all at once to try and free up the clique. So it might be not enough buffer memory and poor coding in making use of that limited buffer memory. Seemed to make sense to me at the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I don't think that would explain the problem I see, since the delay often occurs on the very first signal I send, even if that is the only signal, too. It's been really, really bad lately. I've wondered if it is due to the box downloading some iGuide info, and not being to execute any commands while that is happening. (Pure speculation on my part. I have no direct info that hypothesis is correct.)


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so how much is the Sports package? and what channels it includes?



The package includes:

NFL Network

NBA TV

Fox College Sorts, Atlantic/Central/Pacific

College Sports TV

Fox Soccer Channel

GOL

The Tennis Channel

The Horseracing Network

Horseracing TV

http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Pro...SEPackage.html 


The package is $6 or $7. I can't log in right now to tell you specifically.


----------



## nereus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that would explain the problem I see, since the delay often occurs on the very first signal I send, even if that is the only signal, too. It's been really, really bad lately. I've wondered if it is due to the box downloading some iGuide info, and not being to execute any commands while that is happening. (Pure speculation on my part. I have no direct info that hypothesis is correct.)



Another observation: When it occurs (for me), it seems much worse when watching HD channels. This distinction seemed more obvious before I switched to to a 3416 (from a 6200). This tends to lead me to be believe that it's related to amount of processing going on -- if decoding digital or (worse yet) HD, it's slower.


As noted, some bad real-time coding therein.


Again, no inside information -- just observations based on 25 years of system software debugging...


----------



## walk

There's no FM on the cable any more, at least up here.

They got rid of FM a couple years ago (and replaced them with digital versions... eventually).

Of course you need a digital cable box to get them, or I guess a QAM TV tuner - a regular FM tuner won't work.


Regarding remote lag, keep in mind the box is constantly downloading new guide data, I'm sure it has something to do with that, and the lack of processing power, memory, bandwidth, etc.. Sometimes it's fine, even with two HD channels tuned in both tuners, other times it's just impossible, I'm sure it's related to the downloading, or some other kind of housekeeping.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The package includes:
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NBA TV
> 
> Fox College Sorts, Atlantic/Central/Pacific
> 
> College Sports TV
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel
> 
> GOL
> 
> The Tennis Channel
> 
> The Horseracing Network
> 
> Horseracing TV
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Pro...SEPackage.html
> 
> 
> The package is $6 or $7. I can't log in right now to tell you specifically.



Package Not Available

The item you have selected is no longer available on Comcast.com. To view other products and services in your area, click the button below.


----------



## D-Real

Wow, another channel that folks in Hayward/San Lorenzo can't get, nice. I haven't seen any signs of a potential upgrade in our area either and highly doubt it will happen anytime soon. Comcast needs to get off their behinds and keep customers more apprised of these upgrades. I've been hesitant to move to satellite, but I have to admit that I'm getting tired of being left out while still paying way too much. I think the end is near for Comcast in my house.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The package includes:
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NBA TV
> 
> Fox College Sorts, Atlantic/Central/Pacific
> 
> College Sports TV
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel
> 
> GOL
> 
> The Tennis Channel
> 
> The Horseracing Network
> 
> Horseracing TV
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Pro...SEPackage.html
> 
> 
> The package is $6 or $7. I can't log in right now to tell you specifically.



The sports package which I recently subscribed to is about $5/mo and includes most of those channels plus the Speed Channel.


----------



## bobby94928

The package is $4.95 and yes, I also get the Speed Channel. I'm not sure why you can't order this channel at the website, but it is certainly available.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's no FM on the cable any more, at least up here.
> 
> They got rid of FM a couple years ago (and replaced them with digital versions... eventually).



Yes - July 31 in the Concord/Walnut Creek area it was shut off. Same with the digital versions.


Time to upgrade - I listen to podcasts - the cassette deck accepts an iPod adaptor. Favorites of the moment - Buzz Out Loud from C|net and Handel On The Law from KFI.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed an FM outage, or is it wiring on my end? The signal has been iffy, but available more often than not over the past few years. I recorded Cartalk over the weekend (yes - there is still a use for tape cassettes) and when I tried to listen on my way to work this morning, all I had was static. I checked when I got home and still no signal. Can others of you get radio over the cable?



Cgw,

I've received an email from Mr. J. that addresses your FM outage and just so there's no confusion on what was said or meant I'm going to post that section of the email.

-----------

*I was checking out the survey feedback and came across this posting....From "cgw" last night.


"Has anyone noticed an FM outage, or is it wiring on my end? The signal has been iffy, but available more often than not over the past few years. I recorded Cartalk over the weekend (yes - there is still a use for tape cassettes) and when I tried to listen on my way to work this morning, all I had was static. I checked when I got home and still no signal. Can others of you get radio over the cable?"


Here is what is going on.


We had in place a legacy audio service that delivered FM radio station reception via cable in some Contra Costa County cities.

That particular analogue FM Audio Service was available in Rossmoor, Pleasant Hill, Lafayette, Orinda, Moraga, Danville, Alamo, Concord, Clayton, Clyde, Diablo, Concord Naval Weapons Station, Pacheco, and small portions of Walnut Creek. It was dropped on July 31st. Comcast had been providing this service at no charge.


Why this is Happening:? Comcast must periodically review the services it carries to determine consumer demand for them. Because we found there was extremely low usage of the analogue FM Audio Service, we have decided to discontinue it so that we can use the bandwidth to offer highly requested new services such as HDTV and On Demand. As you know we carry 30 FM Channels, (including KQEDFM which carries "Car Talk" on the weekends) starting at channel 960.
*

----------

So there's the answer directly from someone that knows, hope that helps you understand what happened to those stations.

As you can tell Mr. J. is reading this forum and is looking at the survey results that have been submitted so far, so if you haven't voiced your preferences for the new channel additions now is the time to do it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## robengel88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The package includes:
> 
> NFL Network
> 
> NBA TV
> 
> Fox College Sorts, Atlantic/Central/Pacific
> 
> College Sports TV
> 
> Fox Soccer Channel
> 
> GOL
> 
> The Tennis Channel
> 
> The Horseracing Network
> 
> Horseracing TV
> 
> 
> The package is $6 or $7. I can't log in right now to tell you specifically.



Anyone know if there are plans to also include the ESPN-deportes in this?


----------



## Barte

A list of one:

1. KICU-DT HD in Marin....in time for the A's 2008 season.


Any digital format would (I think) be preferable to the current PQ.


----------



## mds54

It's always good to know that Mr J. is reading our forum......

I hope he doesn't take everything we ***** about personally 


But.....how come no feedback regarding the true status of NFLNET-HD?

There's certainly a substantial interest here, and football (pre)season has started.....


----------



## stugove

Here is my list of channels to add to the HD tier... if it's not too late!


1. FX HD

2. NFL HD (permanent)

3. HBO HD (as many channels as we can get)

4. USA Network HD

5. CNN HD

6. Discovery HD

7. TBS HD

8. SciFi HD


Stu


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> Regarding remote lag, keep in mind the box is constantly downloading new guide data, I'm sure it has something to do with that, and the lack of processing power, memory, bandwidth, etc.. Sometimes it's fine, even with two HD channels tuned in both tuners, other times it's just impossible, I'm sure it's related to the downloading, or some other kind of housekeeping.



Perhaps - but it's pretty basic that a user command should interrupt any housekeeping and do what is asked NOW. What is amazing to me is that this bug has been around for a long time - with perhaps dozens of code updates since. Is Comrola (Motcast?) blind to how bad this makes them look?


Those of you on this board from Comcast care to comment? I dare to say, some days I would prefer this crappy interface be fixed before another HD channel is added.


While I'm at it - the complete stupidity of requiring the user to turn something OFF to change it's settings (resolution and close captioning) is beyond comprehension. Not to mention the complete waste of screen space for the guide - but by gosh, there's room for one more ad!


If Comcast wants to keep me, they MUST fix these things soon. Dish and Direct are ramping up their HD offerings......as soon as they reduce compression, things could get interesting.


-Dave


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, installations have been remarkably better. Mine took about 20 minutes. As for fees, it's $1.79 for the cable cards. If this is your only outlet (i.e. you don't have another STB throughout your house) then that's all you'll be paying. If you do have another STB then you'll have to pay the Additional Outlet fee which, I believe, runs around $8 now.



Some weeks ago fender posted the above .... does anyone know if the additional outlet fee still applies even if you are only using one outlet for 1 TV? Right now I am running a 6412 + an S2 Tivo on my one & only TV. I'm contemplating upgrading the S2 to a Tivo HD, trying to figure out how much this would cost each month. Extra $8/month on top of the cablecards + Tivo sub would dampen my enthusiasm.


----------



## yunlin12

I have an S3, I get charged $1.79 for dual cable card, no additional outlet, but Comcast also charged me for $7 HDTV (I have digital plus). They say it's for HDTV service on the cable cards, and claim it's married to the dual cable card charges, even if I don't want to get HDTV through Comcast. Others chimed in that this HDTV charge should be for HDTV equipment only, and should not be there, but I've had no success after 2 calls.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right now I am running a 6412 + an S2 Tivo on my one & only TV. I'm contemplating upgrading the S2 to a Tivo HD, trying to figure out how much this would cost each month.



If you're replacing the 6412 with the TiVoHD, there is no additional outlet charge because the TiVoHD would be the only digital device. If you're keeping the 6412, then you will have 2 digital devices, and the outlet fee applies.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cgw,
> 
> I've received an email from Mr. J. that addresses your FM outage and just so there's no confusion on what was said or meant I'm going to post that section of the email.
> 
> -----------



Comcast did this awhile back in Marin and it created quite an uproar amongst the residents there. I believe Comcast reversed their stance and reinstated the service.


I'm also pretty sure we still get FM up here in Santa Rosa because it's stipulated in the franchise agreement.


I personally haven't listened to radio in years, in fact, the last time was to hear Mr. J talk to the consumer guy on KGO.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Comcast did this awhile back in Marin and it created quite an uproar amongst the residents there. I believe Comcast reversed their stance and reinstated the service.
> 
> 
> I'm also pretty sure we still get FM up here in Santa Rosa because it's stipulated in the franchise agreement.
> 
> 
> I personally haven't listened to radio in years, in fact, the last time was to hear Mr. J talk to the consumer guy on KGO.



I think this might be a little different because Mr. J. said "analog" FM stations were turned off. I think they still have digital FM stations, sort of like analog tv stations and digital stations. I could be wrong but it would make sense because one of the main reasons in doing away with those stations was to recoup bandwidth and analog is a bandwidth hog.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tangoalpha

I was wondering if anyone else lost their HD Clear QAM channels? I live in Petaluma and up until recently was able to tune NBC and ABC, but no longer able to. I use the QAM tuner on the tv and on an HDHomerun. The QAM mapper with HDHomerun does not pick them up either











EDIT: Sorry...I was an idiot and had some wiring mixed up.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're replacing the 6412 with the TiVoHD, there is no additional outlet charge because the TiVoHD would be the only digital device. If you're keeping the 6412, then you will have 2 digital devices, and the outlet fee applies.



This is correct. The only reason why Comcast isn't charging you an outlet fee for the Series 2 is because there's no way for them to know you're actually using it (otherwise I'm sure they would charge you).


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps - but it's pretty basic that a user command should interrupt any housekeeping and do what is asked NOW. What is amazing to me is that this bug has been around for a long time - with perhaps dozens of code updates since. Is Comrola (Motcast?) blind to how bad this makes them look?
> 
> 
> Those of you on this board from Comcast care to comment? I dare to say, some days I would prefer this crappy interface be fixed before another HD channel is added.
> 
> 
> While I'm at it - the complete stupidity of requiring the user to turn something OFF to change it's settings (resolution and close captioning) is beyond comprehension. Not to mention the complete waste of screen space for the guide - but by gosh, there's room for one more ad!
> 
> 
> If Comcast wants to keep me, they MUST fix these things soon. Dish and Direct are ramping up their HD offerings......as soon as they reduce compression, things could get interesting.
> 
> 
> -Dave



Totally agreed. To put this in business perspective:


The totally crapless remote command behavior, plus the tiny harddrive size, were the single largest factors for me to spend $800 on the Tivo S3. (Tivo UI & other features are great but weren't worth the high cost.)


Are you listening, Comcast & Motorola?

It was worth $800 to me to get rid of these asinine annoyances.

It got so bad even my WIFE agreed the $800 was worth it. Pay your worthless developers an $800 bonus to fix this bug. It is embarassing.


(and, it will be interesting to see if the Tivo software on Moto boxes manages to still get good remote performance- if so, Motorola will look really bad, because the Tivo SW is running on TOP of Java/OCAP right, so it would have even more overhead than iGuide!)


----------



## cgould

I've consistently seen image/audio breakups on TNTHD last few weeks on my Tivo S3, at least on recordings of "Saving Grace"- I don't have any other problems on other channels/recordings so far, HD or otherwise. The breakups are very frequent, every few minutes or so, mostly on video; audio isn't impacted too much, and luckily the closed captioning isn't, so I can read the lines.


Maybe it's something wierd w/ that show's HD stream that causes tivo to glitch? or the channel/broadcast? Anyone else seen this on an S3 or Comcast box?


Guess I'll have to try watching/recording another TNTHD show to see if it's the show or the channel, but wanted to check others experiences..


----------



## JackKetch

Roughly a couple of weeks ago the HD channels for KTVU and KPIX became unwatchable on my Comcast Standard Cable in San Francisco, lots of artifacts, sound so choppy that it's off much more than on. I'm running through the QAM tuner in my TV, no external box, and all the other local HD channels come in fine, the SD channels for KTVU and KPIX come in fine, and those two HD channels come in fine OTA.


I've tried calling Comcast, all they know how to say is that I need a box.










Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mikef5

*Bonds = 756*


----------



## wish_i_had_hdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asifanwar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help. I have no real interest in the local channels, so it seems that HD thru MCE is a no go due to lack of QAM. Oh well.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to answer.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Asif



There are Cable Card enabled Digital tuners available for MCE/HTPC but you can't buy them seperately for a home built PC. You have to buy a pre-built system with the new ATI CableCard tuner cards - infuriating! And most of these HTPC setups are very expensive....


FYI.


----------



## bobby94928

KICU digital is up and running on channel 706 this morning in Rohnert park.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KICU digital is up and running on channel 706 this morning in Rohnert park.



And, to my surprise, in Marin. Infomercials in SD!


----------



## mazman49

What HD content is on KICU?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What HD content is on KICU?



It is said that the Oakland A's will be HD. We'll see....


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robengel88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there are plans to also include the ESPN-deportes in this?



I don't think so. I was also hoping for Fox Sports en Espanol included in the Sports package but no luck for me.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is said that the Oakland A's will be HD. We'll see....



That would be really nice!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is said that the Oakland A's will be HD. We'll see....



Tonight's 5:35PT game from Texas is on KICU. No HD, I'm sure, but it'll be interesting to compare PQ between 6 & 706.


----------



## Health Nut

Yea, I remember watching Bonds play for the Pirates when I was a kid...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this might be a little different because Mr. J. said "analog" FM stations were turned off. I think they still have digital FM stations, sort of like analog tv stations and digital stations. I could be wrong but it would make sense because one of the main reasons in doing away with those stations was to recoup bandwidth and analog is a bandwidth hog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think they're all analog, Comcast may be digitizing them to squeeze into a smaller bandwidth chunk, but I'm sure they're analog when Comcast gets them. Of course, I haven't paid much attention to radio in years, so I have no idea what they do nowadays.


----------



## cperalt1

Has anyone in the Vallejo area noticed a sizable drop in PQ over the last week? Using my HDTV's ClearQam tuner and the Moto 3416 all the analog simulcasts appear snowy as if I was watching tv with old rabbit ears. The HD and digital channels come in fine. As for HD votes


SciFi HD

USA HD

Food Network HD

History HD

BBC America HD (if available)


Not HD per se but would love to see Boomerang.


thanks,


Christian


----------



## raghu1111

Is everything ok with ESPN2? Yesterday when I switch to that channel, picture just freezes (similar to how channel 725 is/used to be). I have seen this before as well. I am near 237/880 and watching through DCT 6200.


----------



## walk

ESPN/ESPN2 has been showing the Giants games a lot lately with the Bonds HR chase, and by rules it has to be blacked out.


The FM channels are all digital now (QAM) you need a cable box or clear QAM tuner to get them. As far as I know they are recorded directly off the air, as some of them you can even hear static & noise....


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everything ok with ESPN2? Yesterday when I switch to that channel, picture just freezes (similar to how channel 725 is/used to be). I have seen this before as well. I am near 237/880 and watching through DCT 6200.



The Giants game was on FoxBayHD so ESPN2 as blacked out at that time.


----------



## AENielsenSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tonight's 5:35PT game from Texas is on KICU. No HD, I'm sure, but it'll be interesting to compare PQ between 6 & 706.



The NMT Production Truck Schedule has Truck DX09 a digital production truck but not HD scheduled in Arlington TX tonight


Comcast 706 is now working in the Pleasanton-Livermore-Dublin area


----------



## AENielsenSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AENielsenSR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The NMT Production Truck Schedule has Truck DX09 a digital production truck but not HD scheduled in Arlington TX tonight
> 
> 
> Comcast 706 is now working in the Pleasanton-Livermore-Dublin area



Game just came on, in SD 4:3 on 706

My Comcast Box shows 543.00 Mhz frequency


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is said that the Oakland A's will be HD. We'll see....



The Saturday Raiders game is suppose to be in HD on KICU. That's the first program that has actually said they'd be in HD. Good thing I can get KICU OTA or I'd feel like a red headed stepchild again....
















The more HD coverage for the local teams the better though so that's a good thing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

In case there are still Giants fans out there, the game is on FSNBA-HD ( not in the guide ) and is in HD and you just missed Bonds hit 757 into the cove and in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In case there are still Giants fans out there, the game is on FSNBA-HD ( not in the guide ) and is in HD and you just missed Bonds hit 757 into the cove and in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



ha ha. yeah, still a die hard fan here, but i didn't realize that i was on until after the HR by Bonds. [i don't get expanded basic, so i had all but guessed that i was going to have to rely on KNBR when i flipped to see and there it was]


glad to know there are two people who are still interested in watching the Giants...


----------



## yunlin12

I just made a complaint to FCC about the tacked on $7/month HDTV charges on top of the $1.79 dual cable card charge through FCC's web page, using [email protected] email

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints_general.html 


I would be more OK if Comcast gives me an option to not get HDTV through them, and get rid of the charge, but instead this charge is "married" to the dual cable card charge, feels like Comcast is out to price gauge cable card subscribers, especially Tivo users.


----------



## Mikef5

For those people that think that the drives on the Motorola boxes are too small and want external storage read this article.. http://www.multichannel.com/blog/350...html#560012856 


I'm trying to lobby Comcast to offer this for us cable people also. I know that there has always been the problem with content providers wanting absolute control over their content but it seems Dish has found a way to placate their fears so I can't imagine Comcast not being able to do the same. We'll just have to see on 15 Aug if this really flies or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Checked on 706 last night, was getting very bad dropouts in the video and the audio was only coming thru in short blips.... ?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Saturday Raiders game is suppose to be in HD on KICU. That's the first program that has actually said they'd be in HD......



Thanks for that update, Mikef5! I'll definitely be checking it out!

FYI, based on all the guides and listings that I've checked, the

game will be tape-delayed to be broadcast at 10pm.


----------



## fitprod

Hey guys, I've been out of the loop on this thread for some time. I've been bouncing between Southern California and my true home, the Bay Area. I have a couple questions (that might have been noted elsewhere in this thread... but it's a beast, espeically when you don't check it daily.)


1. When did Delta Valley/Bay Point, CA add the remaining HD channels, August 1st? I never saw a message on the HD box.


2. Who do I complain to about their ESPN2HD feed. I went round & round with CSR's and supervisiors on Monday, who kept insisting that they actually were sending the HD feed on channel 724. It is the SD feed, and nothing has been corrected yet. For that matter they said I had been the only customer to complain about the feed.


Thanks for the help.

fitprod

Bay Point, CA


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just made a complaint to FCC about the tacked on $7/month HDTV charges on top of the $1.79 dual cable card charge through FCC's web page, using [email protected] email
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/complaints_general.html
> 
> 
> I would be more OK if Comcast gives me an option to not get HDTV through them, and get rid of the charge, but instead this charge is "married" to the dual cable card charge, feels like Comcast is out to price gauge cable card subscribers, especially Tivo users.



Good luck with that. This is a repost from July 6. Most of the Comcast franchises in the Bay Area have applied for "effective competition" status, which, if granted, means they won't be regulated anymore. Some folks with Cox cable in Fairfax VA have seen the results of being declared "effective competition" with *CableCARD rates going from $1.99 to $4.50, 126% increase*, while cable set top boxes went up only 12%, from $3.99 to $4.50.
http://www.cox.com/fairfax/rate_Oct_2007.asp 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=361855 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10968219 

dt_dc pointed out in one of the TiVo threads


> Quote:
> Once a cable plant has been determined to have "effective competition" ...
> 
> 1) Prices can no longer be regulated by franchise authority
> 
> 2) They no longer have to submit rate sheets to franchise authority
> 
> 3) They can basically charge whatever they want / the market and competition will bear



This April 24, 2007 FCC Public Notice mentions that various Comcast franchises in the Bay Area and NorCal have requested "effective competition" status
http://www.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Da...C-272521A1.pdf 
Code:


Code:


CSR-7163-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Antioch, Brentwood, CA, et al
CSR-7164-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Fremont and Newark, CA
CSR-7165-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Coalinga and Huron, CA
CSR-7166-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Dublin, Livermore, CA et al
CSR-7167-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Sunnyvale, CA
CSR-7168-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Contra Costa County, Hercules, CA et al
CSR-7169-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Emeryville, CA
CSR-7170-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Campbell, San Jose and Santa Clara County, CA
CSR-7186-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Alameda County, Hayward, CA et al
CSR-7187-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Alameda County, CA
CSR-7188-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Atwater, Chowchilla, CA et al
CSR-7189-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Madera County, CA
CSR-7190-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Half Moon Bay, CA
CSR-7195-E Comcast Cable Communications, LLC Milpitas, CA

It will be interesting to see what happens to rates if these requests are granted. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with yunlin's experiences.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2. Who do I complain to about their ESPN2HD feed. I went round & round with CSR's and supervisiors on Monday, who kept insisting that they actually were sending the HD feed on channel 724. It is the SD feed, and nothing has been corrected yet. For that matter they said I had been the only customer to complain about the feed.



Not all programs are in HD on ESPN1/2. Nothing Comcast can do about that.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk*
> 
> Not all programs are in HD on ESPN1/2. Nothing Comcast can do about that.



Yes... I know that, but there is a specific way ESPN sends out their SD signals on their HD feeds. You know, the grey bars that are on the left and right of the screen that say ESPNHD and ESPN2HD.


That is what I've been trying to get fixed by Comcast.


fitprod


----------



## walk

Well do this then.


Turn the box off then press the MENU button.


Use the down-arrow to scroll down to "4:3 override". Press the enter button until it reads "480i".


Then push the power button to turn it off, then again to turn it back on.


Tune to channel 724.


If you get a HD feed out of there (720p or 1080i depending on how you have the box set, use whatever "display" or info screen your TV has to see what the input signal is) then it IS being sent as HD, nothing Comcast can do to add grey bars or whatever - that's done by ESPN themselves.


If you get 480i then Comcast done f'ed up.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens to rates if these requests are granted. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with yunlin's experiences.



Yeah I saw all that, which is the reason I'm complaining now, before it's too late.


Yun


----------



## fitprod

Walk,


Every other channel I am recieving in HD is displaying correctly, including ESPN HD.


I've seen the ESPN2HD feed on DirectTV, Time Warner Cable and Comcast in both Danville and San Ramon, they're all displayed properly with ESPN's generated left and right pillarboxing during SD broadcast, and full HD when the program is HD... It's an effin' Delta Valley - Comcast issue that they wont own up to as of right now...


fitprod


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes... I know that, but there is a specific way ESPN sends out their SD signals on their HD feeds. You know, the grey bars that are on the left and right of the screen that say ESPNHD and ESPN2HD.
> 
> 
> That is what I've been trying to get fixed by Comcast.
> 
> 
> fitprod



As far as the side bar graphics go, Comcast can not change that. Comcast gives you the signal they receive from the content provider ( ESPNHD and ESPN2HD ) the way they get it from them. You need to talk to ESPN about their HD programing and how it is sent out to Comcast.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fitprod

Mikef5,


The issue is that Comcast claims they are sending out the HD feed. The CSR's swear they are sending out the correct signal, and they are not. Supposedly an engineer was going to look into it...


I'll try to get a hold of ESPN and let them slam Comcast on their end.


fitprod


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> The issue is that Comcast claims they are sending out the HD feed. The CSR's swear they are sending out the correct signal, and they are not. Supposedly an engineer was going to look into it...
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a hold of ESPN and let them slam Comcast on their end.
> 
> 
> fitprod



What do you base this on ?? Because you don't see the ESPNHD logos on the sides?? That's not a Comcast problem, that's the way they got it from them. I've seen the same lack of side bar logos on ESPNHD also, that's just the way they sent it. Comcast does not alter the signal or put those logos there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Fitprod,

Just so you know where I'm coming from. I do advocate for the cable, I am not employed by them and if you check my past posts you will see I try to be balanced in what I post. Believe me if Comcast was at fault here I'd join you in holding their feet to the coals but they have nothing to do with what you are upset about, that is a simple fact. I try and help people here to get what they deserve and pay for but this is not something that Comcast is responsible for.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tranle

Does anyone knows if it is possible to exchange a DCT6200 for a DCH3200 ? I just want an HD non-DVR box with HDMI. Does Comcast use DCH3200 in the Bay Area ?


----------



## fender4645

Mikef5 = Mr. Johnson


Just kidding.







I can vouch for Mike that he does NOT work for Comcast and what he's telling you the absolute truth. Comcast in no way manipulates an HD signal when it comes in. They don't change the bars or logos, nor do the compress the signal as many people have suggested in the past. I think what you're seeing is most likely ESPN's lack of conformity across their channels and programming.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Orignally Posted by *Mikef5*
> 
> I try and help people here to get what they deserve and pay for but this is not something that Comcast is responsible for.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4546*
> 
> They don't change the bars or logos, nor do the compress the signal as many people have suggested in the past. I think what you're seeing is most likely ESPN's lack of conformity across their channels and programming.



It's not like they have different carriage deals for national stations such as ESPN, ESPN 2, TNT, A&E in the Bay Area region...


I pay a premium, as we all do, for Comcast's HD package. In this package ESPN 2 HD is supposed to be on channel 724.


Channel 724, in at least Danville and San Ramon, is the correct HD feed. In the Delta Valley system it is not, Comcast is sending out the standard def feed instead of the HD feed.


It is a Delta Valley Comcast issue.


fitprod


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 724, in at least Danville and San Ramon, is the correct HD feed. In the Delta Valley system it is not, Comcast is sending out the standard def feed instead of the HD feed.
> 
> 
> It is a Delta Valley Comcast issue.



If you have verified Danville and San Ramon have different content (ie ESPN2 side logo) during the same times you are watching ESPN2 and you have verified that your side is set up correctly (ie you are receiving 720p or 1080i signal) then it is likely as you described a problem with your local Comcast.


They are probably somehow set up to upconvert SD ESPN2 onto 724 instead of feeding it the real ESPN2-HD. I think that is what you are describing as the problem. Perhaps they have a temporary problem getting the ESPN2-HD feed and this is there temporary workaround?


----------



## fitprod

sfhub,


I have verified Danville and San Ramon... And for that matter Direct TV, I'm working the Out of Town Scoreboard at AT & T right now, and we actually get the HD feeds of ESPN & ESPN 2...


Plus I have an appartment in LA, and have been enjoying ESPN 2 HD from Time Warner down there as well. (Now who actually has better customer service between Comcast & Time/Warner... It's a draw, and neither is that good.)


I might just have to go to the local Comcast office and check their demo set up... Maybe then we can get it striaghtened out.


It's not like A&E HD, National Geo HD, TNT HD, Universal HD, Mojo and others are being displayed properly. Oh wait... They are.










fitprod


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checked on 706 last night, was getting very bad dropouts in the video and the audio was only coming thru in short blips.... ?



Here in West Marin, 706 came in fine and was somewhat better (to my eyes at least) than 6.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sfhub,
> 
> 
> I have verified Danville and San Ramon... And for that matter Direct TV, I'm working the Out of Town Scoreboard at AT & T right now, and we actually get the HD feeds of ESPN & ESPN 2...
> 
> 
> Plus I have an appartment in LA, and have been enjoying ESPN 2 HD from Time Warner down there as well. (Now who actually has better customer service between Comcast & Time/Warner... It's a draw, and neither is that good.)
> 
> 
> I might just have to go to the local Comcast office and check their demo set up... Maybe then we can get it striaghtened out.
> 
> 
> It's not like A&E HD, National Geo HD, TNT HD, Universal HD, Mojo and others are being displayed properly. Oh wait... They are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitprod



I'm on the Delta Valley headend as well. I will check tonight (provided ESPN-2 is showing HD content) and see if I see the same problems.


----------



## fitprod

fender4645,


You'll know instantly. ESPN 2 HD is always an HD signal. The only difference is that when upcoverted SD content is shown, ESPN's signal includes the ESPN 2 HD bars on the left and right of the image.


Also note, that the bottom line's bug always says ESPN2HD, if it is not there, it is not the HD feed.


Talk to you guys tomorrow.


fitprod


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here in West Marin, 706 came in fine and was somewhat better (to my eyes at least) than 6.



Yes, 706 appeared in San Ramon and Danville but this is another useless channel without much of HD content and mostly old SD sitcom programming. Why did Comcast ever bothered is lost to me!


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows if it is possible to exchange a DCT6200 for a DCH3200 ? I just want an HD non-DVR box with HDMI. Does Comcast use DCH3200 in the Bay Area ?



Anyone? I would like to know this as well.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, 706 appeared in San Ramon and Danville but this is another useless channel without much of HD content and mostly old SD sitcom programming. Why did Comcast ever bothered is lost to me!



The reason was for football season. Look to this Saturday to watch the Raiders game in HD. I have heard KICU will be the home for Raiders games this season. Hopefully, they will also show the A's home games in HD next year but the football season was the main push for this channel. I'm all for more HD for the local teams, just wish I didn't have to use my antenna to get it...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## yunlin12

So is this final, no A's in HD on KICU this year?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So is this final, no A's in HD on KICU this year?



Nothing official just me thinking. It's to late for this year, but a maybe for next year. It has to do with scheduling, other stations are already scheduled to show the rest of the games this year so next year would be more of a chance for KICU to bid on or getting the rights to air any of their games for the upcoming season.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> fender4645,
> 
> 
> You'll know instantly. ESPN 2 HD is always an HD signal. The only difference is that when upcoverted SD content is shown, ESPN's signal includes the ESPN 2 HD bars on the left and right of the image.
> 
> 
> Also note, that the bottom line's bug always says ESPN2HD, if it is not there, it is not the HD feed.
> 
> 
> Talk to you guys tomorrow.
> 
> 
> fitprod



I'm watching ESPN2-HD right now. I see the 'ESPN2HD' bars on the side and the 'ESPN2HD' logo on the bottom.


----------



## PerkyNot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm watching ESPN2-HD right now. I see the 'ESPN2HD' bars on the side and the 'ESPN2HD' logo on the bottom.



I'm watching at ESPN2-HD now. I see the same thing as fender4645 sees. I also checked ESPN-HD which has Little League baseball which is not HD and see the same.


John


----------



## Jason

I'm in Walnut Creek. I think I'm on the Delta Valley system, at least I remember seeing it previously on the website when I put in my address before. I just tuned to Ch 724 and it is the HD signal... "Bronx is Burning" is in widescreen and I see the ESPN2HD logo and bars during commercials.


Jason


----------



## yunlin12

Ditto here in San Jose, ESPN2 showing Bronx is burning in HD, with ESPN2HD score banner at the bottom


----------



## yunlin12

KICU HD is on 706 now in San Jose, not in Tivo's guide data yet. Picture is a little sharper than SD version on 6, I think I'm getting the digital version of ADS of 6. Also 706 seems to be ahead of 6 by ~ 2 seconds.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KICU HD is on 706 now in San Jose, not in Tivo's guide data yet. Picture is a little sharper than SD version on 6, I think I'm getting the digital version of ADS of 6. Also 706 seems to be ahead of 6 by ~ 2 seconds.



A Digital 101 question: technically speaking, what is the difference between 6 and 706? Or to put it another way, why does the 706 picture look slightly crisper, given that they are both 4:3 480i? (I know this is pretty basic, but if you don't ask.....)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A Digital 101 question: technically speaking, what is the difference between 6 and 706? Or to put it another way, why does the 706 picture look slightly crisper, given that they are both 4:3 480i? (I know this is pretty basic, but if you don't ask.....)



Channel 706 is not 480i it is 720p and is a digital channel, channel 6 is an analog channel and is 480i. It is my hope that KICU will show true HD with an aspect ratio of 16x9 and not the 4x3 that they are showing now. Raiders game on Saturday will show us if they are or are not going to do this.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

The Raiders tape delay is also on at 8PM on Sunday if the Saturday replay is a little late for you.


I was channel surfing the other day and in the middle of a program KICU had a brief 2 second tape of a Dodger-Giant tape in wide aspect. I think they're gonna do this in true HD.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A Digital 101 question: technically speaking, what is the difference between 6 and 706? Or to put it another way, why does the 706 picture look slightly crisper, given that they are both 4:3 480i? (I know this is pretty basic, but if you don't ask.....)



The digital version of ADS of channel 6 is encoded at 480i, and when it gets to your HDTV (assuming you are using HDTV) or HD cable box, where it gets up-sampled to HDTV resolution by the consumer grade video processor in your TV or cable box. Channel 706 is up-sampled to 720p by Comcast's industrial grade video processor, then transmitted. even if it has to be re-sampled later to 1080i to output to a 1080p TV, it still has a better chance to show a better picture, because the up-sample to HD is done with a better video processor.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Channel 706 is up-sampled to 720p by Comcast's industrial grade video processor, then transmitted.



Up-convertion is not done by Comcast. It should be done by KICU.


Two factors affect ADS 6:

1. Comcast mostly be getting it in analog and it converts it from analog to digital.

2. ch 6 uses around 2 kbps for for broadcast and 706 uses more than 12 kbps (typical HD channel). More data, the better the picture.


In fact, I expected more difference. 706 seems to be doing a shabby job. They seem to upcoverting their ananlog channel to 706 for SD content. Ideally they should use their best source for their reruns (say 'That 70s show'). These things get better over time I hope.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The digital version of ADS of channel 6 is encoded at 480i, and when it gets to your HDTV (assuming you are using HDTV) or HD cable box, where it gets up-sampled to HDTV resolution by the consumer grade video processor in your TV or cable box. Channel 706 is up-sampled to 720p by Comcast's industrial grade video processor, then transmitted. even if it has to be re-sampled later to 1080i to output to a 1080p TV, it still has a better chance to show a better picture, because the up-sample to HD is done with a better video processor.



Whereas, the non-analog version of ADS (if that's not redundant) does not get up-sampled, and therefore remains 480i (yes?). Thanks.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Up-convertion is not done by Comcast. It should be done by KICU.
> 
> 
> Two factors affect ADS 6:
> 
> 1. Comcast mostly be getting it in analog and it converts it from analog to digital.
> 
> 2. ch 6 uses around 2 kbps for for broadcast and 706 uses more than 12 kbps (typical HD channel). More data, the better the picture.
> 
> 
> In fact, I expected more difference. 706 seems to be doing a shabby job. They seem to upcoverting their ananlog channel to 706 for SD content. Ideally they should use their best source for their reruns (say 'That 70s show'). These things get better over time I hope.




I guess you meant 2 mbps and 12 mbps. I can only imagine the picture at 2 and 12 kbps


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whereas, the non-analog version of ADS (if that's not redundant) does not get up-sampled, and therefore remains 480i (yes?). Thanks.



Correct. ADS SD channels are still broadcast in 480i...they're just digital.


----------



## walk

When I checked it the other day it looked about the same channel 6 always does (i.e. blurry as hell). Appears Comcast is just taking the analog (NTSC, off air) signal and upconverting it to 706.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I checked it the other day it looked about the same channel 6 always does (i.e. blurry as hell). Appears Comcast is just taking the analog (NTSC, off air) signal and upconverting it to 706.



Walk,

Just so everyone is clear on this Comcast *does not upconvert any channels*, the signal you see is what is sent to them. KICU and it's parent company put a big push on Comcast to get this channel on cable before football season started. The signal on channel 706 is that channel directly from KICU, Comcast does nothing to it but make it available for you to view.

Walk, this wasn't directed at you personally but to everyone that thinks Comcast is upconverting the signals. The stations won't allow them to, they must be shown as sent and that is what is done.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Well then KICU is just bad, and they should feel bad.









Guess we can reserve judgement until we see some actual HD on there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well then KICU is just bad, and they should feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we can reserve judgement until we see some actual HD on there.



It's a new undertaking for them ( doing an HD signal ) and I'd cut them some slack for a while until they get all the bugs worked out. I know that most stations welcome input from the viewers with constructive criticism and do care about the signal their viewers are getting. I'd let them know what you are seeing, I'm sure they'd appreciate it







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

KICU -706 is blurry as hell up here, in fact, I...can't...even....see....it...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> KICU -706 is blurry as hell up here, in fact, I...can't...even....see....it...



Were you wearing this:







?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Were you wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Actually, I was wearing a blindfold so I couldn't see what she was, I mean I couldn't even see the channel at all.


----------



## hiker

I get 706 on DCT-6200.

Don't get 706 with TiVo S3 w/ cablecards.

Don't get 706 with Sharp TV QAM w/o cablecards.


Anybody getting 706 w/ TiVo S3 or QAM? If so, did you do anything special?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get 706 on DCT-6200.
> 
> Don't get 706 with TiVo S3 w/ cablecards.
> 
> Don't get 706 with Sharp TV QAM w/o cablecards.
> 
> 
> Anybody getting 706 w/ TiVo S3 or QAM? If so, did you do anything special?



Hiker,

For your Sharp tv, did you do a rescan of the channels ??? Some tv's require that you rescan to see new channels that have been added. Also, it may not show up as 706 but may show up as the actual RF channel, or the OTA channel number 36-1 ( that is for a QAM turner and no cable cards ). I'm not familiar with Sharp, I have Sony, Panasonic, Vizio and LG and they all show channels differently.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

I got 706 with S3 on Wednesday, but there is no guide data yet.


----------



## D-Real

HD version of Hallmark Movie Channel coming in Q1 2008


Link to the story here: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...html?rssid=196


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiker,
> 
> For your Sharp tv, did you do a rescan of the channels ??? Some tv's require that you rescan to see new channels that have been added. Also, it may not show up as 706 but may show up as the actual RF channel, or the OTA channel number 36-1 ( that is for a QAM turner and no cable cards ). I'm not familiar with Sharp, I have Sony, Panasonic, Vizio and LG and they all show channels differently.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It should be mapped as 6.1 just like others I get (2.1. 4.1, 5.1, etc), shouldn't it? I'll look for it at 591 freq.


Edit: I found it at 36.1. Now to figure out where it is on S3...


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get 706 on DCT-6200.
> 
> Don't get 706 with TiVo S3 w/ cablecards.
> 
> Don't get 706 with Sharp TV QAM w/o cablecards.
> 
> 
> Anybody getting 706 w/ TiVo S3 or QAM? If so, did you do anything special?



On Wednesday, I got one of those "A lineup change has occurred" messages on the S3 saying that 706 KICUDT was added. After that I had guide data. Have you already filed a channel lineup report on the TiVo website?

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LineUpForm.aspx 


In the past, when new channels were added, some showed up on the same day the channel launched, whereas some took a few days or even a week to show up on the TiVo. Filing a lineup report will at least let TiVo know that it's missing.


Jason


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It should be mapped as 6.1 just like others I get (2.1. 4.1, 5.1, etc),
> 
> shouldn't it? I'll look for it at 591 freq.
> 
> Edit: I found it at 36.1. Now to figure out where it is on S3...



Hiker,


Glad you where able to find it. The 36.1 is the PSIP ( Program and System Information Protocol ) for the channel and that's what it is if you where doing OTA channels.

Wish I had a TivoHD







but I'm waiting to see if they can get a work around for cables upcoming SDV or even if they can get it to work with VOD. If they could get that little problem fixed I'd buy a couple of them today.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now to figure out where it is on S3...



If your CableCards have received the new channel map, you should be able to tune to the channel by punching in 706. Also check the list of "channels which you receive", although it shouldn't matter.


----------



## nickybo

I was taking out the trash after lunch today, and I walked by a van with a Comcast Contractor sticker. I stopped and chatted with the guy and he confirmed he was working on the bandwidth upgrade and said it would all be finished in about two weeks. I live right near the 101/237 intersection. There's hope for the Sunnyvale slums yet!


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I hope the area near El Camino and Mathilda isn't too far behind.

::keeping fingers crossed, but *NOT* holding my breath::


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4546*
> 
> I'm watching ESPN2-HD right now. I see the 'ESPN2HD' bars on the side and the 'ESPN2HD' logo on the bottom.



Thanks for the update... I see you listed as Moraga, are you sure you are Delta Valley Area? This is the old TCI/Viacom area that is Antioch, Pitttsburg, Oakley and Bay Point.


Unless you moved, without updating your AVS profile.


I actually popped into their office today, and their in store box was connected with to a standard def TV with horrible overscan.


Of course their HD display was showing a standard def program stretched to fill their TV.


I don't actually think they know what the hell their actaully sending out to their customers.


I wanted to talk to a CSR, but I was crunched for time, and thier line was 20 people deep.


fitprod


----------



## bobby94928

I have noticed that Cable Com is all over the southeastern part of Santa rosa for the last week doing fiber upgrades. Keenan, they're getting closer all the time.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update... I see you listed as Moraga, are you sure you are Delta Valley Area? This is the old TCI/Viacom area that is Antioch, Pitttsburg, Oakley and Bay Point.
> 
> 
> Unless you moved, without updating your AVS profile.



Yes, I'm positive Moraga is on the Delta Valley headend. Delta Valley serves west to Lafayette/Moraga/Orinda, south to Walnut Creek, north to Concord/Martinez, and east to Antioch.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Cable Com is all over the southeastern part of Santa rosa for the last week doing fiber upgrades. Keenan, they're getting closer all the time.



Yes, I saw another truck in the downtown area the other day, so hopefully soon. OTOH, southeast SR is mostly all new construction, so who knows...


...yeah, I know, I'm a glass half empty kind of guy, certainly when it comes to Comcast.


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm positive Moraga is on the Delta Valley headend. Delta Valley serves west to Lafayette/Moraga/Orinda, south to Walnut Creek, north to Concord/Martinez, and east to Antioch.



Is there more than one headend for Delta Valley? Maybe fitprod is on a different headend?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw another truck in the downtown area the other day, so hopefully soon. OTOH, southeast SR is mostly all new construction, so who knows...
> 
> 
> ...yeah, I know, I'm a glass half empty kind of guy, certainly when it comes to Comcast.



They were at Brookwood and Sonoma the other day. Today they are on Petaluma Hill north of Kawana Springs all the way to Aston and down Aston. Thye are already set up for the new construction in the Kawana area both north and south. This is all new. Fill your glass, make it your favorite beverage, they're moving quickly. Unfortunately my Comcast contact is off on medical disability, I can't squeeze him.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there more than one headend for Delta Valley? Maybe fitprod is on a different headend?



Nope. AFAIK, all of Delta Valley are served from the same location (Barovelli may be able to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## bluesharkie

Right now I'm watching Jay Leno on 703 and it's not in HD. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## beachkid

Yes


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They were at Brookwood and Sonoma the other day. Today they are on Petaluma Hill north of Kawana Springs all the way to Aston and down Aston. Thye are already set up for the new construction in the Kawana area both north and south. This is all new. Fill your glass, make it your favorite beverage, they're moving quickly. Unfortunately my Comcast contact is off on medical disability, I can't squeeze him.



Brookwood and Sonoma eh? Setting the cops up with HD TV I guess.










That's very close to me though, I saw the truck at Talbot and 4th and I live just around the corner from there.


----------



## konoyaro

For those who were wondering about the DCH3200, I just got one installed here in San Francisco.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *konoyaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who were wondering about the DCH3200, I just got one installed here in San Francisco.



That's the non-DVR w/ external security (i.e. CableCARDs), right?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the non-DVR w/ external security (i.e. CableCARDs), right?



That's the one. It has no analog tuner either so you have to be in an upgraded area... crying my eyes out







.... sigh ....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## legelsegel

I have the sports package for the NFL Network, yet there is no HD channel--last year we used to have all of the NFL Network games in HD. I know people in other Comcast citys have a HD channel, why don't we? This is ridiculous. I'm one step closer to moving over to Direct TV!!!!


----------



## Menzo

FYI - I bought a TiVO HD and had a scheduled cablecard install today in the Marina.


The installer arrived on time and had two m-cards with him (one as a backup). He was very knowledgable about TiVO/cablecard installs. Took about 20 minutes to get it up and running, no problems.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *konoyaro* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who were wondering about the DCH3200, I just got one installed here in San Francisco.



Does it handle being connected with HDMI to a receiver ? My old DCT6200 just does not like it and I have to use the component out.


----------



## stk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legelsegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the sports package for the NFL Network, yet there is no HD channel--last year we used to have all of the NFL Network games in HD. I know people in other Comcast citys have a HD channel, why don't we? This is ridiculous. I'm one step closer to moving over to Direct TV!!!!



I called Comcast twice tonight about the Washington/Tennessee game on the NFL network not being shown in HD. First they said that the game was not broadcast in HD and if it was it would be on channel 725. Then I heard the announcer say the game was in HD. So I called back and was told again "If the game was HD, it would be on channel 725." They better get their act together and start showing the pre-season games in HD. There are other options...


----------



## konoyaro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it handle being connected with HDMI to a receiver ? My old DCT6200 just does not like it and I have to use the component out.



I don't know about running it through a receiver unfortunately. I'm running HDMI straight from the STB to the monitor.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone watch the Raider's game last night on KICU (Channel 706 ) ?? It was broadcast in HD but there were some definite problems with the audio. The sound of the game overrode the sound on channel 702 ( KTVU which is the parent company of KICU ) and at times there was no sound at all on channel 702. The sound on KICU would go from loud to very soft, especially during commercials ( good job, keep it up







). The picture to me was very soft even for a 720p signal and it was obvious that they were using SD cameras in some of their shots. Hope things get better for todays game.

Just to be clear, I don't get channel 706, I get KICU OTA but I have a rock solid signal for that channel. I would be interested if those that do get channel 706 saw the same things that I did. I'll be watching todays game and KTVU to see if they have those problems corrected.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

i'm watching a recorded version of it right now. pq looks great.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm watching a recorded version of it right now. pq looks great.



Watch some of the on field shots, they are sometimes really soft like up converted SD. Does the audio go to very soft during the commercials ( I know it's tough to sit through those things







) and then return to normal when they come back to the game ??

KTVU definitely lost audio during the game last night and at one time actually had the audio of the game. The reason I know is I also watched the 10 o'clock news during the game and was switching back and forth to verify this problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

i've only watched the first quarter so far (and probably not much more since it is a preseason game). audio started off blasting, then went back to normal after the third commercial. audio is very soft during commercials. pq on all cameras i've seen isn't razor sharp, but definitely better than say... FOX's MLB crap. i wonder how much HD programming KICU will have? if they have to move "house" for baseball, hopefully KICU will show an HD feed. and maybe A's in HD. what else could they possibly do? devry commercials in HD? ha.


----------



## nikeykid

ok i just got to the start of the second quarter, and the game cam definitely changed to SD. field cams still looks HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've only watched the first quarter so far (and probably not much more since it is a preseason game). audio started off blasting, then went back to normal after the third commercial. audio is very soft during commercials. pq on all cameras i've seen isn't razor sharp, but definitely better than say... FOX's MLB crap. i wonder how much HD programming KICU will have? if they have to move "house" for baseball, hopefully KICU will show an HD feed. and maybe A's in HD. what else could they possibly do? devry commercials in HD? ha.



The only thing I'm pretty sure of is that KICU is the new home of the Raiders. If you look at their graphics during the game they even call it Raider Tv. KTVU made a big push to Comcast to get this on before football season, so I'm hoping for lots of Raiders games, in HD of course







. Also, I wish they would do some A's games in HD and even though I'm a big Giants fan, I think the A's have a better team and deserve better coverage than they now get. I want more local sports coverage be it football, baseball, hockey or even basketball. I would suggest that everyone email KICU and let them know that you would like to see more local teams covered in HD and I can tell you for a fact they want to hear from their viewers. If they hear nothing from their viewers they will assume that no one is watching and won't invest in more HD programing. I know I'm going to let them know










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

i'm assuming you mean KICU is the home of preseason raider games. the major networks own all the broadcasting rights to all regular season NFL games. hopefully with CBS going to 6 HD games a week, we'll see more raider games in HD. then again, what does it matter? half the games (the home games) will be blacked out anyway.


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was taking out the trash after lunch today, and I walked by a van with a Comcast Contractor sticker. I stopped and chatted with the guy and he confirmed he was working on the bandwidth upgrade and said it would all be finished in about two weeks. I live right near the 101/237 intersection. There's hope for the Sunnyvale slums yet!



I also talked to some Comcast assclown and he said that the work would be completed at years end. IMO he did not look like he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm assuming you mean KICU is the home of preseason raider games. the major networks own all the broadcasting rights to all regular season NFL games. hopefully with CBS going to 6 HD games a week, we'll see more raider games in HD. then again, what does it matter? half the games (the home games) will be blacked out anyway.



Man I had forgotten that the Raiders love to black out local games that are not sold out. Must be the old age setting in









Pre-season for this year but with KTVU as it's parent station I'm sure they'll get most of the games freeing up air time on KTVU for other things like House and 24 ( my favorite programs on KTVU ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also talked to some Comcast assclown and he said that the work would be completed at years end. IMO he did not look like he knew what he was talking about.



If you look back a while ago ( about December 27 2006 ) I posted the official announcement of the upgrades to the 550 MHz areas. The estimated time for completion of all the upgrades was given as 18 months. The Comcast person you talked to was giving you the official Comcast stance on the upgrades, he has no knowledge when a given area will be done or even when the area will be started. So at the end of 18 months if all the areas aren't done with the upgrades then it's time to start bitching at Comcast. From the little that I've been able to ascertain the upgrades are coming along and in some areas ahead of schedule. Believe me I want these upgrades done as bad as the next person if not more but give them the time that they put out in their announcement before you slam them. Going by their announcement they still have until June or July of next year to finish the upgrades on time and that is if they don't run into any problem areas. So as Mr. J. is always telling me " Be patient it'll get done "










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, it looks like they pruned this thread, must of got to big and the announcement isn't there so here is the announcement again.

__________________________________________________


You are welcome to post this on the Forum. This release will be distributed to Bay Area media outlets today.



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


COMCAST TO INVEST


$80 MILLION DOLLARS IN BAY AREA


Since coming to the Bay Area, Comcast investment totals $663 Million


SAN RAMON, CA-December 27, 2006-On the eve of the New Year, Comcast, the Bay Area's leading provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services, today announced plans to invest an additional $80 million dollars to turbo-charge the existing network infrastructure in eight Bay Area communities.


More than a quarter-million homes in Los Gatos, Milpitas, Saratoga, Santa Rosa, Hayward, San Leandro, Sunnyvale and Half Moon Bay will have their broadband network improved using the latest state-of-the-art 1 GHz technology. Over the next eighteen months, Comcast will be working with local city officials on our plans and notifying customers as we rollout out the most up-to-date broadband technology in their specific neighborhoods.


"An investment of this magnitude is further evidence of Comcast's commitment to our Bay Area customers and community," said Rick Germano, Regional Senior Vice President, Comcast. "When Comcast arrived in the Bay Area we promised to create a company that Bay Area residents could look to first for the communications products and services that connect them to what's important in their lives. This investment in turbo-charging the network which serves these cities is further proof of our steadfastness in honoring our pledge."


Over the next eighteen months the company will be laying over 2,200 miles of fiber-optic cable, (long enough to cover the distance from San Francisco to Chicago), in expanding a network that is scalable, reliable and highly integrated while continuing to provide our customers more convenience, choices and content. Upon completion of the project, customers in these eight cities will have access to more channels, video-on-demand, Comcast Digital Voice and the company's highly desired "Triple Play" which provides the entire suite of telecommunications services for one low monthly price.


Since Comcast acquired the 128 cable franchises in the Bay Area from AT&T, the company will have invested over $663 million dollars in improving California's infrastructure.


Each year, Comcast has continued to expand and enhance its products and services to better serve our customers needs. In 2006, Comcast products and services included:


Comcast Tripe Play:


Offering customers convenience and the best deal for video, voice and online for $33 each-great products for unbeatable price.


Comcast On Demand:


Provides Comcast Digital Cable customers more control than ever before to watch their favorite shows on their own schedule. Video-on-demand offers customers approximately 4,000 programs including movies, music, sports, news, instructional and entertainment programming and more selections available 24 hours 7 days a week. About 95% of the content is available at no additional charge.


Comcast PowerBoost:


Increasing our customers broadband performance, for no additional charge.


Comcast commitment and investment in the Bay Area community continued in 2006.


* Hiring more than 581 new employees.

* As part of our Comcast Cares Day, more than 3,000 employees, family and friends volunteered at 18 Bay Area schools-creating safer, cleaner and better environments for our children to learn and prosper.

* Through our Leaders and Achievers Program we invested $180,000 in scholarships for Bay Area high school students to continue their education.

* Each year through the Cable in the Classroom program, Comcast donates more than $1.2 million worth of video and High-Speed Internet services to schools in California.

* Partnered with community organizations, schools and libraries on various initiatives ranging from literacy to youth programs.


About Comcast


Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) ( http://www.comcast.com ) is the nation's leading provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services. With 23.3 million cable customers, 10 million high-speed Internet customers, and 1.6 million voice customers, Comcast is principally involved in the development, management and operation of broadband cable systems and in the delivery of programming content.


Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, The Golf Channel, Versus, G4, AZN Television, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One and four regional Comcast SportsNets. Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multi-purpose arenas in Philadelphia.

_______________________________________________


So there it is again for you to peruse and see what was announced last December.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you look back a while ago ( about December 27 2006 ) I posted the official announcement of the upgrades to the 550 MHz areas. The estimated time for completion of all the upgrades was given as 18 months. The Comcast person you talked to was giving you the official Comcast stance on the upgrades, he has no knowledge when a given area will be done or even when the area will be started. So at the end of 18 months if all the areas aren't done with the upgrades then it's time to start bitching at Comcast. From the little that I've been able to ascertain the upgrades are coming along and in some areas ahead of schedule. Believe me I want these upgrades done as bad as the next person if not more but give them the time that they put out in their announcement before you slam them. Going by their announcement they still have until June or July of next year to finish the upgrades on time and that is if they don't run into any problem areas. So as Mr. J. is always telling me " Be patient it'll get done "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wasn't slamming comcast, just that particular tech. The letter comcast sent me indicated that area I live in would be completed with in two or three months, this was about two months ago.


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you look back a while ago ( about December 27 2006 ) I posted the official announcement of the upgrades to the 550 MHz areas. The estimated time for completion of all the upgrades was given as 18 months. The Comcast person you talked to was giving you the official Comcast stance on the upgrades, he has no knowledge when a given area will be done or even when the area will be started. So at the end of 18 months if all the areas aren't done with the upgrades then it's time to start bitching at Comcast. From the little that I've been able to ascertain the upgrades are coming along and in some areas ahead of schedule. Believe me I want these upgrades done as bad as the next person if not more but give them the time that they put out in their announcement before you slam them. Going by their announcement they still have until June or July of next year to finish the upgrades on time and that is if they don't run into any problem areas. So as Mr. J. is always telling me " Be patient it'll get done "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wasn't slamming comcast, just that particular tech. The letter comcast sent me indicated that area I live in would be completed with in two or three months, this was about two months ago. Although I'm happy that comcast is actually upgrading the area...finally.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, it looks like they pruned this thread, must of got to big and the announcement isn't there so here is the announcement again.
> 
> __________________________________________________



You know, that first post needs updating, and as the person who's done it the last 2 times I'm nominating you to do it this time.










I start it, and then I get involved in something else and I end up never getting back to it, so what do say, feel like giving it a shot?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't slamming comcast, just that particular tech. The letter comcast sent me indicated that area I live in would be completed with in two or three months, this was about two months ago. Although I'm happy that comcast is actually upgrading the area...finally.



I understand and I wasn't slamming you either and I hope you didn't take it that way. I know that it's hard to sit and wait on these upgrades, I've been trying to get these upgrades going for our areas for a couple of years. I got my official email 3 months ago and I'm still patiently waiting










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You know, that first post needs updating, and as the person who's done it the last 2 times I'm nominating you to do it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start it, and then I get involved in something else and I end up never getting back to it, so what do say, feel like giving it a shot?



ROTFLMAO, I was in the Navy for 20 years and in that time I learned never to volunteer for any thing







But nice try










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO, I was in the Navy for 20 years and in that time I learned never to volunteer for any thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey, I had to take a shot...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SVcabron* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wasn't slamming comcast, just that particular tech. The letter comcast sent me indicated that area I live in would be completed with in two or three months, this was about two months ago. Although I'm happy that comcast is actually upgrading the area...finally.



IMHO calling anyone an assclown is a slam. Ya gotta have some respect even if they don't know exactly what they're talking about....


----------



## walk

Well I'm watching Raiders football in HD on channel 706 - guess it's a replay or something...


Not the sharpest HD picture I have ever seen. Are they doing 720p or 1080i? Also getting some glitches, flashes of digital noise and blue-screens...


But, overall not too bad for a 1st effort.


Looks 50x better than their standard-def blur-fest. 8)


----------



## dlou99

So with the recent addition of KICU-HD, are there any local HD channels we're still missing or has Comcast now covered everything? I haven't had my OTA antenna up in a while, so I don't recall what's out there off the top of my head.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I'm watching Raiders football in HD on channel 706 - guess it's a replay or something...
> 
> 
> Not the sharpest HD picture I have ever seen. Are they doing 720p or 1080i? Also getting some glitches, flashes of digital noise and blue-screens...
> 
> 
> But, overall not too bad for a 1st effort.
> 
> 
> Looks 50x better than their standard-def blur-fest. 8)




That's interesting, because I saw the replay of that game (Well, the first quarter) on Comcast in Newark and thought the picture was stunning (Don't know if it was 720p or 1080i, but I had my box output 1080i to Sammy 1080p 50" DLP TV), some of the best football in HD I've ever seen.


Maybe it just had that pop for me because we've been deprived of football since the Super Bowl? I know sometimes when I go away and travel, for instance, and have to watch a crappy SD TV, everything HD including gaming in 1080p pops for a while. I dunno.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Man I had forgotten that the Raiders love to black out local games that are not sold out. Must be the old age setting in



Actually it's the NFL doing so, because the Raiders can't sell out home games, especially against "no-name" opponents (I expect the home games vs. Cleveland and Houston this season to be a blackout).


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i'm assuming you mean KICU is the home of preseason raider games. the major networks own all the broadcasting rights to all regular season NFL games. hopefully with CBS going to 6 HD games a week, we'll see more raider games in HD. then again, what does it matter? half the games (the home games)



Even with 6 games a week in HD on CBS, the Raiders are still coming off a 2 win season. I would not expect any CBS Raider games to be in HD (maybe only when they host the Colts). Then if a few are, you can be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## walk

It was just a little soft. They are probably doing 720p and this box isn't the greatest at converting 720 to 1080i.


As for other stations, there is still KCSM-43 (PBS affil.) and KTSF-26 (Chinese) but I don't know if either of them have a digital broadcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually it's the NFL doing so, because the Raiders can't sell out home games, especially against "no-name" opponents (I expect the home games vs. Cleveland and Houston this season to be a blackout).



That's the excuse that the Raider's ( Al Davis ) gives but the 49er's rarely if ever blackout local games because they buy out the remaining tickets and give them to charity's or the local station buys them up just so they can show the game locally. To me it's a lame excuse and how do they expect to get new fans if they can't watch them on tv to see if the Raiders are worth going to the games ?? I'm not going to shell out big bucks to go to a game when the team isn't worth your time or money. Not only are the ticket prices outrageous but try and buy food or drink there or even a game souvenir, better be working two jobs










Team owners and players seem to forget the game is for the enjoyment of the fans and seem more concerned about how much profit they can get from those fans. This applies to all sports not just football. It's not a game anymore, it's a business and it's run like that.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

I asked in the local Comcast office (Santa Clara - Near Scott and Great America) about 'Cable box with HDMI' and they said I could exchange the box. Will do it tomorrow.


Gary, one more question regd SD quality with DCH : What is your setting for SD, are you letting the box upconvert it to HD (720p/1080i) or just passing 480i to TV?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was just a little soft. They are probably doing 720p and this box isn't the greatest at converting 720 to 1080i.
> 
> 
> As for other stations, there is still KCSM-43 (PBS affil.) and KTSF-26 (Chinese) but I don't know if either of them have a digital broadcast.



Walk,

KICU broadcasts at 720p and is actually showing some HD on it. KCSM broadcasts a digital channel OTA at 43.1 and KTSF broadcasts a digital channel at 26.1 OTA. That's one of the advantages of having an antenna set up, to get the odd channels that aren't carried on cable or you can't get on cable like for me it's KICU-HD..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I asked in the local Comcast office (Santa Clara - Near Scott and Great America) about 'Cable box with HDMI' and they said I could exchange the box. Will do it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Gary, one more question regd SD quality with DCH : What is your setting for SD, are you letting the box upconvert it to HD (720p/1080i) or just passing 480i to TV?



raghu1111,


Did you ask specifically for the DCH box ?? The reason I ask, if you just asked for a box with HDMI, the DCT-64xx boxes also have HDMI connections, I'm using one. So you need to specifically ask for a DCH box with cable cards not just a box with HDMI or you might end up with a DCT box.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Mike,


I asked him about "non-DVR box with HDMI". He also looked at my account to check what I have (DCT 6200) before confirming. It is mostly DCH. I will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I asked him about "non-DVR box with HDMI". He also looked at my account to check what I have (DCT 6200) before confirming. It is mostly DCH. I will confirm tomorrow.



raghu1111,


Since I don't know where you live I don't know if your in an ADS area or not but since you already have a DCT 6200 I would say maybe not. The DCT-6200's have both and analog and digital tuner, they can have a DVI or and HDMI output. The DCH-3200's have only a digital tuner and no analog tuner and are used in ADS areas. They also have cable cards where as the DCT's don't and they have HDMI output. So again, specifically tell them you want a DCH 3200, tell them the one with cable cards, so there is no confusion and trust me they will be confused










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks Mike. When I take my DCT 6200 tomorrow I will ask for DCH 3200. I am in an ADS area (Zanker / River Oaks).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I asked him about "non-DVR box with HDMI". He also looked at my account to check what I have (DCT 6200) before confirming. It is mostly DCH. I will confirm tomorrow.



Ahhh - you want a hen's tooth. Might find one of those before you find a non-DVR DCH.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. When I take my DCT 6200 tomorrow I will ask for DCH 3200. I am in an ADS area (Zanker / River Oaks).



Not a problem, I'm familiar with the Zanker area, I live near the 237/880 intersection, sort of, that's the closest landmarks to me unless you know the Milpitas area







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ahhh - you want a hen's tooth. Might find one of those before you find a non-DVR DCH.



Dave,

The bearer of glad tidings







So when do you think the DCH's will be available in the slums here in Milpitas ??? About the same time I find hen's teeth ??










So to be serious for a split second. What do you have available here in the South Bay as far as DCH boxes and are they using M-cards or 2 S-cards ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMHO calling anyone an assclown is a slam. Ya gotta have some respect even if they don't know exactly what they're talking about....



Indeed. And how about some respect for the rest of us, who'll be reading such garbage?


----------



## walk

Funny thing is, there IS an antenna in my new house, laying on the floor of the attic... I didn't even know it was there until I noticed the empty box up there... then looked behind it. I have no idea where it's connected, and with that setup there's no way to rotate it... I guess it would be pretty pointless to try to pull in some DTV since we already get them on cable...


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gary, one more question regd SD quality with DCH : What is your setting for SD, are you letting the box upconvert it to HD (720p/1080i) or just passing 480i to TV?



I keep 4:3 override set to 480i. That way, my Panasonic HDTV (and Hitachi HD PJ) converts and intelligently stretches the SD images.


----------



## garypen

So, would the resident Comcast experts know when the Tivo sw will be rolling out here in the Bay Area? There must be some more info by now. I've heard that Comcast has certified the SW, and it's ready to go. What's the holdup?


Also, a CSR I spoke to while trying to get my DCH activated seemed to imply that Tivo will work only on the DCH boxes, not DCT. Does that sound right?


Finally, I've been reading about Comcast rolling out Panasonic HD-DVR's on the East coast. Has anybody heard about these boxes, and are they a possibility here in the Bay Area? Panasonic is one of the biggest cable box suppliers in Japan. And, I have no doubt that their offering might be better than Motorola's.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, would the resident Comcast experts know when the Tivo sw will be rolling out here in the Bay Area? There must be some more info by now. I've heard that Comcast has certified the SW, and it's ready to go. What's the holdup?
> 
> 
> Also, a CSR I spoke to while trying to get my DCH activated seemed to imply that Tivo will work only on the DCH boxes, not DCT. Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> Finally, I've been reading about Comcast rolling out Panasonic HD-DVR's on the East coast. Has anybody heard about these boxes, and are they a possibility here in the Bay Area? Panasonic is one of the biggest cable box suppliers in Japan. And, I have no doubt that their offering might be better than Motorola's.



Gary,


The first roll out of the Tivo software is around the 15th or the 19th of August ( can't remember the exact date but that is close to what the announcement said ) in Boston and will probably get to the West Coast when I retire from my second job









It's really hard to say how long before it will take to get here. If it goes well in Boston with little or no bugs to get rid of then the rest of the East Coast will get the software upgrade and then the Middle Coast. We are on the Last Coast so .......... the crystal ball is fading out










As far as the Panasonic boxes, Dave can give you a better answer than I could. I do know that Panasonic makes a darn good HDTV ( I own one







) so the box should be as good if not better.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as the Panasonic boxes, Dave can give you a better answer than I could. I do know that Panasonic makes a darn good HDTV ( I own one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so the box should be as good if not better.



Yeah. They're a decent little company.


----------



## Mikef5

Time for a sports update.


First Giants game..... not in HD

Second game of the double header ..... Not in HD

A's game .... Not on FSNBA-HD and is shown on KICU..... Not in HD

49er's game.... On ESPN-HD and CBS-HD ..... Both showing the game in HD. Actually it's the same feed for both, they are both showing the ESPN-HD feed. ESPN and ABC are owned by the Disney Corp. and has no ties to CBS, so how are they showing the ESPN feed ??? Strange......but at least it's in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rommigah

Hey guys maybe you could help me...


I lived In sacramento last year and had the comcast hd tv box and i got all the local channels in HD, plus discovery hd theater, fsnba hd, tnt hd, esp hd, espn2 hd, universal hd, music hd, and versus hd.


I moved to the bay area last week, ( specifically San Leandro) and now i'm only gettting fox sports net bay area hd, espn hd, and discovery hd theater, and the local hd channels. Thats it! No espn2, no tnt, no versus, no inhd. What is going on? My on demand also doesnt work, and i went inside the service menu of the box, inside info, and saw that my IP was 0.000.00, whereas in sacramento , I was getting an ip address. IS it that this area is really bad? Or is the new box they gave me when I moved last week broken?


I remember the first time I plugged it in, the box rexcognized tnt hd, versus hd and a few other hd channels but it wouldnt display the picture, just the guide for the channle. After 10 minutes the channels disspearted and i was left with the channels I mentioned above.


I called comcast and the tech's are a bunch of morons, they want to charge me to send a tech to the house.


----------



## rommigah

anyone?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rommigah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone?



Check the 1st post, San Leandro is still a 550Mhz area. They are upgrading it so you will get those missing channels soon.....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check the 1st post, San Leandro is still a 550Mhz area. They are upgrading it so you will get those missing channels soon.....



Yes Kevini is right you are in the exclusive 550 MHz club. Read post #2401 and all will be explained







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bigsur

Hello I am located in San Jose and will be upgrading basic digital cable to the hd box from comcast very soon, once i purchase my samsung 4661.


does comcast give you a hdmi cable with it?


also, is that all i need for hdtv - the hdtv lcd and a hd cable box?


thx and sorry for the noob ?'s, ive been studying plants for the past few years


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello I am located in San Jose and will be upgrading basic digital cable to the hd box from comcast very soon, once i purchase my samsung 4661.
> 
> 
> does comcast give you a hdmi cable with it?
> 
> 
> also, is that all i need for hdtv - the hdtv lcd and a hd cable box?
> 
> 
> thx and sorry for the noob ?'s, ive been studying plants for the past few years



no comcast doesn't supply HDMI but you can get one for less than 10 bucks at monoprice.com. comcast will give you component cables. you can use those first while you wait for your shipment.


and yes all u need is an HDTV and a HD box from comcast.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> no comcast doesn't supply HDMI but you can get one for less than 10 bucks at monoprice.com. comcast will give you component cables. you can use those first while you wait for your shipment.
> 
> 
> and yes all u need is an HDTV and a HD box from comcast.



I beg to differ. Ask for an HDMI cable from Comcast.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, would the resident Comcast experts know when the Tivo sw will be rolling out here in the Bay Area? There must be some more info by now. I've heard that Comcast has certified the SW, and it's ready to go. What's the holdup?



not even I have that answer. There's been a lot of updates to the back end of the system but with OCAP and other developments anything regarding Tivo UI would be hidden amoungst them.


We are often behind Chicago and Auburn when it comes to feature upgrades.


OCAP also means it is possible that we can see other brands of STBs.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OCAP also means it is possible that we can see other brands of STBs.



That's good. I'd definitely be interested in a Panasonic HD DVR with Tivo software.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I beg to differ. Ask for an HDMI cable from Comcast.



ok a couple of years ago when i got my dvr they didn't have HDMI cables. looks like that has changed.


----------



## pappy97

Anyone else get the new DCH boxes yet? I know one person reported improved PQ, so I am curious if others have noticed anything.


I just got a Panny AE1000u PJ (1080p LCD PJ) to supplement my Sammy 50" 1080p DLP TV and when I set it up with a screen (Elite ezcinema plus 100" pull up) and everything, I was less than impressed with Comcast HD PQ from the PJ, but the PJ was great with Blu Ray/HD-DVD...*so I blame Comcast and it's crappy DCT-3416 and all Motorola boxes that can't simply passthrough a signal*


Comcast HD on the PJ was so bad for a second I was even questioning buying the PJ ("Why oh why did I get this if it's only going to make it easier for me to see that Comcrap HD sucks?")


----------



## garypen

Sounds like you have a setting misconfigured somewhere, either in the pj, or in the box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else get the new DCH boxes yet? I know one person reported improved PQ, so I am curious if others have noticed anything.
> 
> 
> I just got a Panny AE1000u PJ (1080p LCD PJ) to supplement my Sammy 50" 1080p DLP TV and when I set it up with a screen (Elite ezcinema plus 100" pull up) and everything, I was less than impressed with Comcast HD PQ from the PJ, but the PJ was great with Blu Ray/HD-DVD...*so I blame Comcast and it's crappy DCT-3416 and all Motorola boxes that can't simply passthrough a signal*
> 
> 
> Comcast HD on the PJ was so bad for a second I was even questioning buying the PJ ("Why oh why did I get this if it's only going to make it easier for me to see that Comcrap HD sucks?")



BD and HD-DVD will always have the capacity to produce a better picture than any OTA or cable HD, and in most cases they do. You can not compare those HD-optical formats to cable HD.


If you are going to try and compare the 2(3) different sources, only compare the resolution the cable box is set to output, but, I would almost guarantee that the 1080p/high bitrate output from the optical discs will look better than anything from the cable box, some channels may look as good, but overall the optical discs formats will provide a better 99% of the time. No getting around that.


To put it bluntly, HD content from cable/OTA is firmly in second place as far as PQ goes nowadays.


----------



## garypen

Perhaps. But, he was stating that the Comcast HD looked like _crap_. 1080i should _not_ look like _crap_ compared to 1080p.


He must have the output of the box set incorrectly, the imput of the pj set incorrectly, or was not viewing an HD broadcast.


Of course, most Comcast SD will not look that great blown up to such a large size. But, if the 4:3 override is set to 480i, and the display's upconversion is used, and the display's settings are correct, the digitally sourced SD channels should look pretty decent, not like crap. And, the HD, whether 720p or 1080i should look outstanding, even if not as good as 1080p of BD/HDDVD.


For real crappy PQ, one must experience satellite, both D* and E*, where the SD is _unwatchable_, even on a small screen, and the HD is actually "HD-Lite".


----------



## walk

Certainly there are some good shows on i.e. Discovery HD where the PQ rivals a good Blu-ray. You must have something hooked up/set wrong. Or I don't know, the box is defective.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But, he was stating that the Comcast HD looked like _crap_. 1080i should _not_ look like _crap_ compared to 1080p.
> 
> 
> He must have the output of the box set incorrectly, the imput of the pj set incorrectly, or was not viewing an HD broadcast.
> 
> 
> Of course, most Comcast SD will not look that great blown up to such a large size. But, if the 4:3 override is set to 480i, and the display's upconversion is used, and the display's settings are correct, the digitally sourced SD channels should look pretty decent, not like crap. And, the HD, whether 720p or 1080i should look outstanding, even if not as good as 1080p of BD/HDDVD.
> 
> 
> For real crappy PQ, one must experience satellite, both D* and E*, where the SD is _unwatchable_, even on a small screen, and the HD is actually "HD-Lite".



I agree, it shouldn't look like "crap", in fact, it should look pretty darn good, but it will never look as good as the best HD optical disc can look.


Maybe the box is set to 480i or something and the PJ scaler is trying to scale to 1080p, which would look like crap.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree, it shouldn't look like "crap", in fact, it should look pretty darn good, but it will never look as good as the best HD optical disc can look.
> 
> 
> Maybe the box is set to 480i or something and the PJ scaler is trying to scale to 1080p, which would look like crap.



Well by crap I am exaggerating. I've been into HD for so long, that I am way past of the point of "anything better than SD or ED TV = wow." I am now one of those "difficult to please" HD freaks.










I have all my settings (outputting 1080i and I was watching HD broadcasts, I'm no rookie to this game) in tune, although I admit I have not calibrated the PJ yet.


But you all have to agree that the bigger you get the more likely you can see imperfections, right? That's why when comparing Comcast HD on my 50" Sammy 1080p and on the PJ with a 100" screen (both sitting 10 ft away from screen/TV), I am going to notice imperfections in the PQ with the PJ, but not as much with the TV.


Maybe part of the difference has something to do with my TV being DLP and my PJ being LCD. This is my first experience with an LCD projector. My last PJ (a while ago) was DLP. My previous HDTV was an LCD TV, but it was 37", too small to notice imperfections.


Another thing I should point out is that one of my test subjects was an episode of Jeopardy, which airs on KGO, natively at 720p. But I have the comcast box output everything at 1080i. Am I likely to get a better picture if take the cumbersome task of switching the box to output 720p and let the PJ scale the picture up? After all, most people would say that scalers in PJ's are better than Comcrap boxes.


As I've mentioned several times in this thread, I hate Motorola boxes because of the inability to passthrough and I hate the idea of having to change output resolution for each show I watch, but if I can get substantially better PQ from the PJ (where I am more likely to notice PQ or lack thereof than on the DLP TV), I might do it just for the PJ.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well by crap I am exaggerating. I've been into HD for so long, that I am way past of the point of "anything better than SD or ED TV = wow." I am now one of those "difficult to please" HD freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all my settings (outputting 1080i and I was watching HD broadcasts, I'm no rookie to this game) in tune, although I admit I have not calibrated the PJ yet.
> 
> 
> But you all have to agree that the bigger you get the more likely you can see imperfections, right? That's why when comparing Comcast HD on my 50" Sammy 1080p and on the PJ with a 100" screen (both sitting 10 ft away from screen/TV), I am going to notice imperfections in the PQ with the PJ, but not as much with the TV.
> 
> 
> Maybe part of the difference has something to do with my TV being DLP and my PJ being LCD. This is my first experience with an LCD projector. My last PJ (a while ago) was DLP. My previous HDTV was an LCD TV, but it was 37", too small to notice imperfections.
> 
> 
> Another thing I should point out is that one of my test subjects was an episode of Jeopardy, which airs on KGO, natively at 720p. But I have the comcast box output everything at 1080i. Am I likely to get a better picture if take the cumbersome task of switching the box to output 720p and let the PJ scale the picture up? After all, most people would say that scalers in PJ's are better than Comcrap boxes.
> 
> 
> As I've mentioned several times in this thread, I hate Motorola boxes because of the inability to passthrough and I hate the idea of having to change output resolution for each show I watch, but if I can get substantially better PQ from the PJ (where I am more likely to notice PQ or lack thereof than on the DLP TV), I might do it just for the PJ.



Pappy,

You were asking if the new DCH boxes would be any better than the DCT's that we now have. I really doubt that there will be much of an improvement because the DCH's are Motorola boxes also and from the specs that I've read there isn't much difference in them and no there is still no pass through option. You might want to try the new TivoHD I believe it has pass through on it but you have to remember anything expanded to 100" is going to show up problems in the signal big time. My LG box has pass through and it does make a difference in some of the programing but for the most part it's hard to tell the difference, it really depends on how well your tv scaler does with that signal. I wish LG would come out with a box with cable cards, they make a very good digital tuner.


As far as the quality of HD on Comcast, I don't think you're going to find any of the other providers having a better HD picture than Comcast does. They may have a greater number of HD channels than Comcast but they don't have the bandwidth necessary to have a good quality HD signal. I've seen them all, Dish, Directv, and U-verse and the only one than even comes close is Dish but they have issues with their system just like they all do so for a good quality HD signal cable is IMHO the best for the time being, things may change in the future.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Speaking of U-verse.


A while ago I told you my sister had left Comcast and was having U-verse installed in her home. Well, after 3 weeks of flaky on/off service she's dumped U-verse and has come back to Comcast. I listened for over an hour of her telling me how screwed up it was and that she'd never go with AT&T again. I actually had to go over to her house and redo all the "fixes" that they did to her cable runs. So it seems this provider is not ready for prime time, at least here in the Milpitas area. That's really to bad because I was hoping they'd be more of a contender and more competition for Comcast but I guess not just yet. From the little testing I did with it, it show good potential but it was obvious to me that it had a lot of little problems that needed to be addressed and only being able to do one HD stream at a time was a deal killer for me. Oh well, welcome back sis ....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

I just installed the amp recommended on this thread:


Motorola 484095-001-00 Signal Booster


However, it appears the gain is a bit too high. How do I change the gain?


----------



## walk

Well, I have to admit I have not seen Comcast on a 100" screen. On my 46" though I have seen artifacts and lack of overall sharpness or contrast, but it really depends on the show/program/channel. And even at that size I can tell the difference between "good" Hd on cable and a really great Blu-ray transfer.


As I said though, if you watch i.e. "Sunrise Earth" on Discovery-HD I think you'll find that the picture rivals any HD available.


----------



## rxp19

Does anyone know when (or if) Hayward will get ESPN2 HD???


College football season is coming up and most of my team's games are on ESPN2!!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just installed the amp recommended on this thread:
> 
> 
> Motorola 484095-001-00 Signal Booster
> 
> 
> However, it appears the gain is a bit too high. How do I change the gain?



I don't think that unit is tunable, but you can drop the gain by adding a splitter to the line which should drop the gain by 3db. You can "tune" by adding more or less splitters to get the gain you need, not ideal, but it should work.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well by crap I am exaggerating. I've been into HD for so long, that I am way past of the point of "anything better than SD or ED TV = wow." I am now one of those "difficult to please" HD freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all my settings (outputting 1080i and I was watching HD broadcasts, I'm no rookie to this game) in tune, although I admit I have not calibrated the PJ yet.
> 
> 
> But you all have to agree that the bigger you get the more likely you can see imperfections, right? That's why when comparing Comcast HD on my 50" Sammy 1080p and on the PJ with a 100" screen (both sitting 10 ft away from screen/TV), I am going to notice imperfections in the PQ with the PJ, but not as much with the TV.
> 
> 
> Maybe part of the difference has something to do with my TV being DLP and my PJ being LCD. This is my first experience with an LCD projector. My last PJ (a while ago) was DLP. My previous HDTV was an LCD TV, but it was 37", too small to notice imperfections.
> 
> 
> Another thing I should point out is that one of my test subjects was an episode of Jeopardy, which airs on KGO, natively at 720p. But I have the comcast box output everything at 1080i. Am I likely to get a better picture if take the cumbersome task of switching the box to output 720p and let the PJ scale the picture up? After all, most people would say that scalers in PJ's are better than Comcrap boxes.
> 
> 
> As I've mentioned several times in this thread, I hate Motorola boxes because of the inability to passthrough and I hate the idea of having to change output resolution for each show I watch, but if I can get substantially better PQ from the PJ (where I am more likely to notice PQ or lack thereof than on the DLP TV), I might do it just for the PJ.



You have a lot of variables going on, 50" vs 100", LCD vs DLP, direct view vs projection, any and all of those things will effect the final image quality.


I would switch back and forth between the PJ and the output of the box to see which does a better job of scaling, my guess is if you let the PJ do the heavy lifting you'll get a better image but I don't have any experience with that unit so I can't say for sure.


And yes, no native output on the Moto boxes is a definite drawback, that's one of the things I love about my S3, native output, so my outboard scaler can do all the deinterlacing/scaling on a per channel basis.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have all my settings (outputting 1080i and I was watching HD broadcasts, I'm no rookie to this game) in tune, although I admit I have not calibrated the PJ yet.



That's certainly part of the reason.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But you all have to agree that the bigger you get the more likely you can see imperfections, right? That's why when comparing Comcast HD on my 50" Sammy 1080p and on the PJ with a 100" screen (both sitting 10 ft away from screen/TV), I am going to notice imperfections in the PQ with the PJ, but not as much with the TV.



Of course. But, a native 1080i signal should look pretty good, even at 100". (I have a 92" screen with a 720p PJ.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe part of the difference has something to do with my TV being DLP and my PJ being LCD. This is my first experience with an LCD projector. My last PJ (a while ago) was DLP. My previous HDTV was an LCD TV, but it was 37", too small to notice imperfections.



DLP's tend to look smoother than LCD's, less "grainy". One of the first things you need to do is reduce the "sharpness" setting to no more than 50%. Make sure the "picture" setting is not on "dynamic". If there's a "pro" setting, that's a good start. Also, back off the iris a bit. You'll get better blacks. Same goes for "quiet" setting. The bulb runs a little lower, so the fan can run slower and quiter. That also means you'll get better blacks and longer life from the bulb.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another thing I should point out is that one of my test subjects was an episode of Jeopardy, which airs on KGO, natively at 720p. But I have the comcast box output everything at 1080i. Am I likely to get a better picture if take the cumbersome task of switching the box to output 720p and let the PJ scale the picture up? After all, most people would say that scalers in PJ's are better than Comcrap boxes.



Yes. You will get a better picture with the output of the box set to the native rez of the broadcast. This is much easier to do on the new DCH boxes. It is a button on the front panel. No need to power down, and go into the box menu. I would imagine one of the remote buttons controls it, or you can program your universal remote to change it. But, I haven't tried that yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As I've mentioned several times in this thread, I hate Motorola boxes because of the inability to passthrough and I hate the idea of having to change output resolution for each show I watch, but if I can get substantially better PQ from the PJ (where I am more likely to notice PQ or lack thereof than on the DLP TV), I might do it just for the PJ.



As I said, changing the output to the native rez of the broadcast will result in a better pic. Also, I recommend swapping your DVR for a new DCH3416, if available for your area, as the rez is easy to change AND it has better PQ on the SD channels.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think that unit is tunable, but you can drop the gain by adding a splitter to the line which should drop the gain by 3db. You can "tune" by adding more or less splitters to get the gain you need, not ideal, but it should work.



Make sure to terminate the unused outputs of the splitters, or you might introduce noise into the system.


----------



## saldeb

Hello,


I was wondering if the firewire port is active on these boxes? It says it is enabled but not active in the diag screen.? Thanks


----------



## SomeData




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saldeb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the firewire port is active on these boxes? It says it is enabled but not active in the diag screen.? Thanks




It is active. Diagnostics will only indicate it is active when it is connected and passing data.


----------



## walk

One of them should work, anyway.

Keep in mind the only thing it does is stream live video, and then only if it's not copy-protected.

You can't hook up a firewire HD to it.


----------



## Keenan

Let's get going Comcast! Where's that upgrade?!


It's rather ironic that I'm getting the Comcast-owned Versus/Golf-HD channel from Dish before getting on my Comcast system...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let's get going Comcast! Where's that upgrade?!
> 
> 
> It's rather ironic that I'm getting the Comcast-owned Versus/Golf-HD channel from Dish before getting on my Comcast system...



That is strange since we have it down here in the ghetto's of Milpitas and you're more upgraded than this area. Go figure...










It's actually a pretty good station. At first I thought what a waste of bandwidth, 24 hours of Golf but they seem to have a lot of other unique programing, like bull riding in HD and that Ultimate Fighting stuff to name of few. I actually find myself watching it when nothing else is on my regular stations...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when (or if) Hayward will get ESPN2 HD???
> 
> 
> College football season is coming up and most of my team's games are on ESPN2!!!



I live in the San Lorenzo/Hayward area and based on a convo with a Comcast worker in the field, the system upgrades will be done by end-of-year so don't expect to see ESPN2 added in-time for College football season.


While I'll be ecstatic once the upgrades are done, I'm not holding my breath that things will be wrapped up by then. In my experience, Comcast has always shorted this side of the Bay so I'm not expecting them to make that deadline.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is strange since we have it down here in the ghetto's of Milpitas and you're more upgraded than this area. Go figure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a pretty good station. At first I thought what a waste of bandwidth, 24 hours of Golf but they seem to have a lot of other unique programing, like bull riding in HD and that Ultimate Fighting stuff to name of few. I actually find myself watching it when nothing else is on my regular stations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, Dish added the Discovery suite of channels, TLC, Animal, Science and Discovery last night along with MHD and Versus. There's been some interesting stuff on some of them, but I'm not sure how long that will last once I've seen it all.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, Dish added the Discovery suite of channels, TLC, Animal, Science and Discovery last night along with MHD and Versus. There's been some interesting stuff on some of them, but I'm not sure how long that will last once I've seen it all.



Yep, that's the same problem I have with the National Geographic Channel, I've seen all their programing 2 or 3 times and even being in HD doesn't help anymore







They need to get off their butts and do some new programing, in HD of course










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the same problem I have with the National Geographic Channel, I've seen all their programing 2 or 3 times and even being in HD doesn't help anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get off their butts and do some new programing, in HD of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, it's like, "okay, I've seen everything on that channel, now take it off and put a new one on in it's place"...

















These type of channels are a great argument for VOD instead of using constant bandwidth.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The reason was for football season. Look to this Saturday to watch the Raiders game in HD. I have heard KICU will be the home for Raiders games this season.



Another reason might be that KICU is the station where Fox Network shows air when KTVU has to pre-empt them for a Giants game, and some people might complain when, say, a new episode of _House_ that would be in HD if it was on KTVU is "only" in SD if it is on KICU.


A quick check of the Giants TV schedule shows the following evening (after 5 PM Pacific time) games on KTVU in September:

Monday 9/10 (Arizona) - Fox's Monday shows (Prison Break and K-Ville) have their season premieres on 9/17

Tuesday 9/11 (Arizona) - Fox's Tuesday shows (House and New Amsterdam) have their season premieres on 9/25

Saturday 9/15 (at San Diego)

Tuesday 9/18 (at Arizona) - this has a scheduled 6:40 start, so there is a chance KTVU might risk not moving House to KICU that night

Monday 9/24 (San Diego) - new episodes of Prison Break and K-Ville affected

Friday 9/28 (at Los Angeles) - new episode of Nashville affected (Fox's other Friday show, American Band, doesn't premiere until October)


-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy

Pardon the string of posts, but I just got back from a two-week vacation...


Somebody commented that both HRTV and TVG (two competing horse racing networks) are available on Comcast's Sports Tier. I don't get HRTV (Vallejo / Benicia) - just TVG. What cities in the Bay Area are getting both?


-- Don


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the same problem I have with the National Geographic Channel, I've seen all their programing 2 or 3 times and even being in HD doesn't help anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get off their butts and do some new programing, in HD of course



Hey, new season of The Dog Whisperer is excellent! My puppy dog likes it very much (little too much, thank god for protective screen coatings!)


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Pardon the string of posts, but I just got back from a two-week vacation...
> 
> 
> Somebody commented that both HRTV and TVG (two competing horse racing networks) are available on Comcast's Sports Tier. I don't get HRTV (Vallejo / Benicia) - just TVG. What cities in the Bay Area are getting both?
> 
> 
> -- Don



I was that somebody that commented. I took the information off of the Comcast website. I was incorrect, all we get is TVG. That's what I get for looking at the providers website instead of actually looking at what is available to me.







Sorry about that......


----------



## pappy97

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm sure the PQ from my new PJ will look better with Comcast HD once I make the correct adjustments, and possibly get a DCH box.


----------



## wish_i_had_hdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BD and HD-DVD will always have the capacity to produce a better picture than any OTA or cable HD, and in most cases they do. You can not compare those HD-optical formats to cable HD.
> 
> 
> If you are going to try and compare the 2(3) different sources, only compare the resolution the cable box is set to output, but, I would almost guarantee that the 1080p/high bitrate output from the optical discs will look better than anything from the cable box, some channels may look as good, but overall the optical discs formats will provide a better 99% of the time. No getting around that.
> 
> 
> To put it bluntly, HD content from cable/OTA is firmly in second place as far as PQ goes nowadays.



Hmmm... This is what I expected when I got my new HD-A2 HD-DVD player. I have watched a couple of HD movies on it (Mission Impossible 1 and 2) and I have to say that I think Comcast PQ is actually better. Can't explain it except to say that perhaps the movies I picked were not mastered too well or something.


Any recommendations on good HD-DVD movies from a PQ point of view?


I guess this is OT. So apologies.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish_i_had_hdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm... This is what I expected when I got my new HD-A2 HD-DVD player. I have watched a couple of HD movies on it (Mission Impossible 1 and 2) and I have to say that I think Comcast PQ is actually better. Can't explain it except to say that perhaps the movies I picked were not mastered too well or something.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on good HD-DVD movies from a PQ point of view?
> 
> 
> I guess this is OT. So apologies.



To be honest, while I have a HD-DVD player, over 90% of the content I've watched is on Blu-ray.


I would check in the following forums as there are a lot of threads where PQ for different films is discussed. Also some threads where they are rated as well.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be honest, while I have a HD-DVD player, over 90% of the content I've watched is on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> I would check in the following forums as there are a lot of threads where PQ for different films is discussed. Also some threads where they are rated as well.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148



Jim, you have to be the most connected person I know. Is there anything that you don't have ???
















Oh yeah, I forgot we still haven't been upgraded yet









But please put me in your will










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To be honest, while I have a HD-DVD player, over 90% of the content I've watched is on Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> I would check in the following forums as there are a lot of threads where PQ for different films is discussed. Also some threads where they are rated as well.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148



I've watched about 10 movies on BR player and every one of them has put TV HD to shame in regards to quality. I just watched 300 this weekend...simply amazing. A good reference, for me at least, is the Fifth Element. I recorded it a while back on my Comcast box, I had the DVD, and then got the BR. BR was obviously much better...even my wife could tell the difference between Comcast HD and BR.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've watched about 10 movies on BR player and every one of them has put TV HD to shame in regards to quality. I just watched 300 this weekend...simply amazing. A good reference, for me at least, is the Fifth Element. I recorded it a while back on my Comcast box, I had the DVD, and then got the BR. BR was obviously much better...even my wife could tell the difference between Comcast HD and BR.



Hopefully you are referring to the Remastered Fifth Element blu ray that came out less than one month ago.


The original release Fifth Element BR was garbage, just ask the folks in the blu ray forum.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim, you have to be the most connected person I know. Is there anything that you don't have ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot we still haven't been upgraded yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please put me in your will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Keenan does have everything, but I bet many here can rival somewhat


I've got:

Panny AE1000u 1080p LCD projector w/ Elite Ezcinema plus 100" 16:9 screen [yes I know, needs work before I can brag about this]

Sammy 50" 1080p DLP TV (HLS-5087)

Soyo 37" LCD HDTV (crappy, I know, but I don't use it anymore)

Comcast with basically everything subscribed to, except comcast phone

Starchoice (Canadian DBS, including loads of HD content)

PS3 (blu-ray)

XBOX 360 w/ HD-DVD add on


I am lacking when it comes to:

A video processor

A good sound system (for the main room, I just use a 5.1 setup with wireless rear speakers. I think it's an HTIB from Logitech with a tiny receiver which is what the wifey likes). The other room, not used, is a Sony HTIB 5.1. I'd have a better sound system [non HTIB, one of those new Onkyo receivers that process sound from HDMI allowing up to 7.1 uncmped PCM, Dolby True HD, and all that jazz plus good speakers] if we didn't live in an apt.







Damn those Bay Area single family detached home prices and their effect on would be first-time home buyers


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hopefully you are referring to the Remastered Fifth Element blu ray that came out less than one month ago.
> 
> 
> The original release Fifth Element BR was garbage, just ask the folks in the blu ray forum.



Sorry...yes...the remastered FE (picked it up the day it came out). Hahaha...I think I've owned like 6 copies of Fifth Element. I still remember when I picked up the Superbit version DVD thinking to myself "It doesn't get any better than this!"


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry...yes...the remastered FE (picked it up the day it came out). Hahaha...I think I've owned like 6 copies of Fifth Element. I still remember when I picked up the Superbit version DVD thinking to myself "It doesn't get any better than this!"



An I remember thinking to myself quintuple dip was the most Sony could extract out of a single viewer for a single movie


----------



## raghu1111

As you guys suspected, local comcast office in Santa Clara does not have them. They only have DCH 3416 (new and shiny).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jim, you have to be the most connected person I know. Is there anything that you don't have ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot we still haven't been upgraded yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But please put me in your will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's actually a form of insanity, and it's expensive, been trying to get my medical insurance to at least cover a portion of the expense...










Seriously though, if Comcast would get me what I want, or at least what just about everyone else in the bay area gets, I would be dropping at least 2 of the 3 sat providers. I just don't see Comcast being competitive with DirecTV as far as overall channels go anytime soon, with USA, SciFi and FX being the major ones I'm looking for. These new Dish channels today are nice, but I really don't see myself watching more than a program a month on any of them.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've watched about 10 movies on BR player and every one of them has put TV HD to shame in regards to quality. I just watched 300 this weekend...simply amazing. A good reference, for me at least, is the Fifth Element. I recorded it a while back on my Comcast box, I had the DVD, and then got the BR. BR was obviously much better...even my wife could tell the difference between Comcast HD and BR.



Definitely, it's a whole step above broadcast TV. I haven't seen the new FE yet but I think Apocalypto has some simply outstanding images.


The biggest thing I notice is the lack of blurring during fast motion, everything stays in sharp focus, there's really no way around it with TV..when you see the bitrate display pop over 30mbps on a BD disc, you realize that there isn't any way TV can compete being locked in at 19mbps max.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keenan does have everything, but I bet many here can rival somewhat
> 
> 
> I've got:
> 
> Panny AE1000u 1080p LCD projector w/ Elite Ezcinema plus 100" 16:9 screen [yes I know, needs work before I can brag about this]
> 
> Sammy 50" 1080p DLP TV (HLS-5087)
> 
> Soyo 37" LCD HDTV (crappy, I know, but I don't use it anymore)
> 
> Comcast with basically everything subscribed to, except comcast phone
> 
> Starchoice (Canadian DBS, including loads of HD content)
> 
> PS3 (blu-ray)
> 
> XBOX 360 w/ HD-DVD add on
> 
> 
> I am lacking when it comes to:
> 
> A video processor
> 
> A good sound system (for the main room, I just use a 5.1 setup with wireless rear speakers. I think it's an HTIB from Logitech with a tiny receiver which is what the wifey likes). The other room, not used, is a Sony HTIB 5.1. I'd have a better sound system [non HTIB, one of those new Onkyo receivers that process sound from HDMI allowing up to 7.1 uncmped PCM, Dolby True HD, and all that jazz plus good speakers] if we didn't live in an apt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn those Bay Area single family detached home prices and their effect on would be first-time home buyers



Cool! A mine's bigger than yours thread diversion.

















Comcast

TiVo Series 3 w/1TB external storage


DirecTV

HR10-250 TiVo


Dish

VIP622 w/500GB external storage


Star Choice

DSR530 Dual Tuner/Single record DVR


A few OTA channels


Sony PS3

Toshiba HD-A1

Denon 5900 w/SDI


DVDO VP50 scaler/switch


Denon 3806

4-Parasound amps


9.2 speaker setup using Energy/Veritas and SVS


Mits 73" CRT-RPTV


..and some other assorted crap..


----------



## russwong

Wow... 9.2 Speaker setup... sweet..


Only thing worth boasting about is my 1.8 TB of HD recording space on my Windows Media Center with 2 HDHomeRuns for 4 HD tuners and 1 analog tuner.


Love my 50" Pio Elite plasma but want and plan to upgrade to 60" 1080p Pio Elite plasma







It's good to know an authorized dealer!


Russ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool! A mine's bigger than yours thread diversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast
> 
> TiVo Series 3 w/1TB external storage
> 
> 
> DirecTV
> 
> HR10-250 TiVo
> 
> 
> Dish
> 
> VIP622 w/500GB external storage
> 
> 
> Star Choice
> 
> DSR530 Dual Tuner/Single record DVR
> 
> 
> A few OTA channels
> 
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Toshiba HD-A1
> 
> Denon 5900 w/SDI
> 
> 
> DVDO VP50 scaler/switch
> 
> 
> Denon 3806
> 
> 4-Parasound amps
> 
> 
> 9.2 speaker setup using Energy/Veritas and SVS
> 
> 
> Mits 73" CRT-RPTV
> 
> 
> ..and some other assorted crap..


----------



## bigsur

anyone have comcast in san jose??


how is their HDtv package? currently have regular digital cable, but will soon be getting an hdtv lcd so might upgrade.


or would you say to keep regular digital and get the OTA HD broadcasts? does the hdtv box give you full time hd, or just shows broadcast in hd?


thanks and sry for the noob ?'s


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's like, "okay, I've seen everything on that channel, now take it off and put a new one on in it's place"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These type of channels are a great argument for VOD instead of using constant bandwidth.



And a lot of the content they do have wasn't even produced by them.


Discovery's biggest series in recent years, Planet Earth, was a BBC production. And, if you check the end credits of Discovery, TLC, and even NG documentaries, you'll see a lot of Japanese names. That's because they were originally produced by NHK, who have been making HD (or HiVision, as they all it in Japan) documentaries for many many years now.


They should just buy the US rights to a bunch more of that stuff. All they have to do is re-record the narration. And, badabing.


----------



## dailowai

I believe the San Jose area is upgraded so it is cable of getting all HDTV programming currently available. If you are just trying to watch local channels in HD then you can just get it via OTA or if your tv has a built in qam tuner then you can get all the locals without upgrading. If you want ESPN HD, Discovery Theatre HD, etc then you will have to have digital classic and get an HDTV box.


If you want the most HDTV channels Dish Network recently added some new HDTV channels to their lineup giving them the most HD channels offerings currently I believe.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone have comcast in san jose??
> 
> 
> how is their HDtv package? currently have regular digital cable, but will soon be getting an hdtv lcd so might upgrade.
> 
> 
> or would you say to keep regular digital and get the OTA HD broadcasts? does the hdtv box give you full time hd, or just shows broadcast in hd?
> 
> 
> thanks and sry for the noob ?'s


----------



## Mikef5

*The Ad Battle continues*


It seems Comcast has won a significant battle in the Ad Wars. They have been granted an injunction against Directv and their somewhat inaccurate ads ( didn't want to say false advertising but it's really close to that ). Here's a copy of the Court Order that was just released a few minutes ago.

___________________


UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT

NORTHERN DISTRICT OF ILLINOIS

EASTERN DIVISION

DIRECTV INC.,

Plaintiff,

v.

COMCAST OF ILLINOIS III, INC; COMCAST

CORPORATION; and COMCAST CABLE

HOLDINGS LLC,

Defendants.


Case No. 07 C 2568

The Honorable John F. Grady

Magistrate Judge Nan. R. Nolan

COMCAST OF ILLINOIS III, INC., COMCAST

CORPORATION, and COMCAST CABLE

HOLDINGS LLC,

Counterclaimants,

v.

DIRECTV INC.,

Counterdefendant.


ORDER

Having considered the materials and evidence submitted by the parties in support of and

in opposition to the motion for preliminary injunction brought by Comcast of Illinois III, Inc,

Comcast Corporation, and Comcast Cable Holdings LLC (collectively, Comcast), it appears to

the satisfaction of the Court that this is a proper case for issuance of a preliminary injunction

pursuant to Federal Rule of Civil Procedure 65 and the relevant case law because (1) Comcast is

likely to succeed on the merits of its false advertising claims; (2) unless a preliminary injunction

issues, Comcast will suffer immediate and irreparable injury to its business, reputation, and

goodwill; (3) the harm to DIRECTV, Inc. if enjoined balanced against the harm to Comcast if an

injunction is denied favors Comcast and (4) the public interest favors granting a preliminary

injunction. The Court's findings of fact and conclusions of law are set forth in the attached

transcript of proceedings.


THE COURT ORDERS, ADJUDICATES, AND DECREES THAT, pending a trial on

the merits and a determination in this action, DIRECTV, Inc. and its officers, agents, servants,

employees, attorneys, and all other persons acting in active concert or participation with them

(including but not limited to affiliates, resellers, and partners who sell DIRECTV, Inc.'s product,

equipment, and services), shall immediately cease and refrain in any territory in which Comcast

provides cable television service from using in commerce, publishing or otherwise disseminating

in any and all media (including, without limitation, internet, television, radio, newspaper and

other print, and direct mail) any advertising claims that rely upon, quote from or are based to any

extent on a survey of consumers conducted by TNS in or around April 2006 (TNS Consumer

Survey) and/or a survey of home video installers conducted by Alliance Consulting Group in or

around December 2006 (Alliance Installer Survey). To the extent DIRECTV, Inc. is aware of

independent third parties who are disseminating advertisements that are the subject of this Order,

DIRECTV, Inc. shall immediately advise them of this Order and instruct and demand their

compliance. This Order shall not require DIRECTV, Inc. to recall or retract advertisements

already disseminated, nor shall this Order require DIRECTV, Inc. to prevent dissemination of

certain print advertisements that have been produced and cannot reasonably be stopped before

their dissemination.


IT IS FURTHER ORDERED that Comcast shall file an undertaking in the amount of

$500,000 unsecured bond.


IT IS SO ORDERED.

Dated: ___________________________

Honorable John F. Grady

United States District Judge


____________________________



Here's Comcast's official response to the ruling.

_________________________________

*Comcast Statement on Court Rulings on Picture Quality Superiority Claims - August 17, 2007*


"We're pleased that the Court has issued an injunction ordering DirecTV, its affiliates and resellers, to immediately stop airing the false and misleading ads claiming superior picture quality over cable. The Court's order confirms, once again, that DirecTV's claims are unsubstantiated and based on flawed and unreliable studies.



"At the same time, the Court denied DirecTV's motion against Comcast, enabling Comcast to continue airing our ads which show that consumers, including satellite customers, prefer Comcast's HD picture quality over DirecTV's. We applaud the Court's clear and decisive rulings which will protect consumers from being exposed to DirecTV's unfair and misleading ads, and support Comcast's claims.



Comcast has a better HD picture than satellite, which has been backed by an independent study that shows even satellite customers preferred our HD picture quality, and we offer 11 times more HD choices, with nearly 200 programs at any given time. That's what matters most to consumers.

____________________________



So no more Pam Anderson bouncing around in those ads anymore







Maybe we can talk her into going with Comcast instead.


So do you think Directv will continue this to an actual trial or just give up the ghost ?? If you read the transcript of the injunction hearing the judge is leaning in favor of Comcast. It'll be interesting to see Directv's response to this injunction order.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Is there option to opt out of 10/11th of Comcast "HD Choices" probably reduce my bill to say 1/3rd? If DirectTV's ad was false and misleading (which it is).. comcast's claims sounds outright criminal. I myself did not see such ad from Comcast, hopefully never.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/0
> 
> *The Ad Battle continues*
> 
> So do you think Directv will continue this to an actual trial or just give up the ghost ?? If you read the transcript of the injunction hearing the judge is leaning in favor of Comcast. It'll be interesting to see Directv's response to this injunction order.



Found this at http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6469831.html: 

DirecTV said it will appeal the ruling. We are quite perplexed by the court's conclusions. The facts simply don't support these decisions, the company said in a prepared statement. At the end of the day, though, it's the customers who matter, and they've shown their preference for DirecTV over cable in both the recent ACSI and J.D. Power rankings. Those two studies speak for themselves."
I suppose what this comes down to is brand perception vs. actual bandwidth.


----------



## walk

The problem is that the ads are misleading.

The studies show that people prefer DirectTV's digital channels (standard def) to cable's analog ones. Okay... but then the ads go on to talk about "HD" this and "HD" that and how it's in "1080i whatever that means, look at my tits!" They don't compare cable's HD to DirecTV's HD - or "HD Lite" I should say....


----------



## garypen

I am unclear as to what aspect of the service they prefer DirecTV over Comcast. It certainly can't be picture quality. Even Dish Networks atrocious SD PQ is better than DirecTV's. And, Dish's HD use higher rez and bit rates than DirecTV, as well.


Of course the DirecTV/Dish comparison is moot as far as this issue is concerned, which is that Comcast's digital SD and HD PQ is superior to DirecTV's. (in addition to Dish.)


Perhaps the surveys they are referring to had to do with Customer Service and/or Installation? Or, perhaps it refers to _analog_ cable, which, of course, is often pretty bad, depending on location and infrastructure.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there option to opt out of 10/11th of Comcast "HD Choices" probably reduce my bill to say 1/3rd? If DirectTV's ad was false and misleading (which it is).. comcast's claims sounds outright criminal. I myself did not see such ad from Comcast, hopefully never.



What claim are you talking about ?? The 11 times more HD choices ?? I find that statement a little hard to understand myself but to be absolutely honest, I don't care how many stations any of them have. I want my picture to be the highest quality that they can provide and I want content that compels me to watch them, not a bunch of HD programs that no one cares about. Comcast has been very selective on what it adds to the lineup and for the most part they've added what people have asked for ( that's why I keep doing those surveys to show Comcast what people really want ). Right now I'm at a disadvantage because I'm in a 550 MHz area but that hopefully will end soon, but the HD stations that I do get are good to very good in picture quality ( it'll never be as good as OTA or Blue Ray or HD Dvds ) and I let the stations that provide that content know what I think of the content that they provide to Comcast. Ads are ads and are intended to sell a product and should be taken with a grain of salt and not as the Gospel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Found this at http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6469831.html:
> 
> DirecTV said it will appeal the ruling. We are quite perplexed by the court's conclusions. The facts simply don't support these decisions, the company said in a prepared statement. At the end of the day, though, it's the customers who matter, and they've shown their preference for DirecTV over cable in both the recent ACSI and J.D. Power rankings. Those two studies speak for themselves."
> I suppose what this comes down to is brand perception vs. actual bandwidth.



To the best of my knowledge, J.D. Power doesn't even track something like PQ, all they do is rate customer service, brand recognition, stuff like...this response from DirecTV is just spin...


----------



## walk

I basically translated it to "I know you are but what am I???"


----------



## raghu1111

Mike: yes, I was referring to "11 times HD choices", which is more outrageous than DirectTV's picture quality claim. Fortunately Comcast does not seem to advertise it much.


----------



## kerz

Anyone have any news on when NFL Network HD returns?


----------



## walk

Probably 11/22, when they do their first game (not including pre-season which they are not showing in HD, I guess).


----------



## blues96

Is there a good way to determine the space a show will take up on the hard drive. I just got the dch 3416 (traded in the DCT3412) and it seems to fill up at the same pace. Digital Channels i.e. Bravo take up about 1% per hour, HD seems to vary. Do Movie Channels take up more space than Broadcast HD? I don't feel I have that much on the DVD and I'm at 53% just like that. Does setting up Series recordings take up alot of hard drive space? Just wondering if there is a reference chart or something.


David in Mtn View


----------



## jk5598224

Does anybody recently know of a Bay Area Comcast office that has a 6416 or perhaps a new box. I don't think I can use a 3416. I am looking to get more disk space.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Does anyone in our area have firmware higher than 16.20? My 10-year-old was trying to record a Cartoon Network marathon of one of his favorite shows, and we discovered that in the Comcastic Language (or maybe it is in "Motorolian"?) that "All Episodes" in fact means "eight." If you have a series recording, the most the box will keep is eight episodes regardless of available disk space. I noticed in the WikiBook the following entry regarding a newer firmware release:



> Quote:
> Version 16.41
> 
> Available for Models: 5100, 6200, 6208, 6412, 6416, 3080
> 
> Available Date: 2007-07-04
> 
> Build Date:
> 
> Bugfixes:
> Can launch VOD from either tuner (on dual tuner PVRs)
> frozen frame on going to digital music channels has been fixed
> 100% full PVR bug has been fixed [Note: This bug still appears to persist.]
> bug giving ability to PVR a VOD stream has been fixed
> *series recordings no longer limited to 8 episodes*
> some models were not displaying title/artist on digital music channels - fixed


----------



## tyre

Milpitas resident here.


Just wanted to let people know that I received a Comcast flyer in the mail on Saturday informing me that the upgrades are almost complete for Milpitas/Sunnyvale. There was a new channel listing printed with the new channels added highlighted in red. I only subscribe to Expanded Basic so it looks like I'll be getting KICU-HD, KRON-HD, and GOLF-HD added to my lineup.


If everything goes smoothly after the upgrade I might even think about switching over to their Digital package...my wife's been bugging me for Discovery HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/11354401
> 
> 
> Milpitas resident here.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let people know that I received a Comcast flyer in the mail on Saturday informing me that the upgrades are almost complete for Milpitas/Sunnyvale. There was a new channel listing printed with the new channels added highlighted in red. I only subscribe to Expanded Basic so it looks like I'll be getting KICU-HD, KRON-HD, and GOLF-HD added to my lineup.
> 
> 
> If everything goes smoothly after the upgrade I might even think about switching over to their Digital package...my wife's been bugging me for Discovery HD.



Tyre,

Just for my edification, where in Milipitas are you located at ?? I live near the Curtner school. Just wondering if you're in the same local loop as I am. This waiting for the upgrades to be completed is getting really old.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11354754
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> Just for my edification, where in Milipitas are you located at ?? I live near the Curtner school. Just wondering if you're in the same local loop as I am. This waiting for the upgrades to be completed is getting really old.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




















Try waiting for them up here!!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/11352020
> 
> 
> Is there a good way to determine the space a show will take up on the hard drive. I just got the dch 3416 (traded in the DCT3412) and it seems to fill up at the same pace. Digital Channels i.e. Bravo take up about 1% per hour, HD seems to vary. Do Movie Channels take up more space than Broadcast HD? I don't feel I have that much on the DVD and I'm at 53% just like that. Does setting up Series recordings take up alot of hard drive space? Just wondering if there is a reference chart or something.
> 
> 
> David in Mtn View



As with all digital channels, the amount of space that it consumes is going to depend on the bit rate at which the show comes in on. So a 2 hour movie on HBO-HD might consume more than a 2-hour movie on TNT-HD if HBO is broadcasting at a higher bit rate.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jk5598224* /forum/post/11353962
> 
> 
> Does anybody recently know of a Bay Area Comcast office that has a 6416 or perhaps a new box. I don't think I can use a 3416. I am looking to get more disk space.



I believe you'll have to go to office that's in your region (at least that's how it used to be). In other words, I live in Moraga so I can't go to an Oakland Comcast shop and swap boxes...they'll send me to the one in Concord.


----------



## tyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11354754
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> Just for my edification, where in Milipitas are you located at ?? I live near the Curtner school. Just wondering if you're in the same local loop as I am. This waiting for the upgrades to be completed is getting really old.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




I live in South Milpitas, in the townhomes adjacent to the Great Mall.


I also forgot to mention that in the Comcast flyer it says to look for your new channels between 9/18 and 10/18.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/11358517
> 
> 
> I live in South Milpitas, in the townhomes adjacent to the Great Mall.
> 
> 
> I also forgot to mention that in the Comcast flyer it says to look for your new channels between 9/18 and 10/18.



Tyre,


I was afraid of that ( the newer part of town ). I'm in the north part of Milpitas ( older part of Milpitas ), total opposite of you. A little pass the 880/Calaveras intersection. It will be interesting to see how much of Milpitas is going to be upgraded in that time frame. Thanks for the info.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Dragunov1

Anyone know if the most screwed up part of Sunnyvale will get its upgrade soon? I'm talking about the Wolfe/Old San Francisco, I herd that they are working around the 101 area.


----------



## blues96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11356369
> 
> 
> As with all digital channels, the amount of space that it consumes is going to depend on the bit rate at which the show comes in on. So a 2 hour movie on HBO-HD might consume more than a 2-hour movie on TNT-HD if HBO is broadcasting at a higher bit rate.



Here's the weird thing about space, I have 6 (1hour) shows from Bravo -Digital and 1 movie (2hours 15min) from HBO and I'm at 43% full. That doesn't seem right, does it? I would think 1% for each Digital show (that's how much it goes down when I delete one) and 7 or 8% per hour on HBO, that should put me in the 22 to 25% range....Hmmmm 3416 getting less space then my 3412. Bizarre.


----------



## cargo555

i live in oakland and have comcast basic package (includes SD DVR).....anyone know if discovery HD is encrypted in oakland? If i upgrade my $24/mo sd-dvr package for $11 for HD-receiver, can i get discovery-HD along with the local broadcast-hd channels? right now i just have my hdtv plugged straight into the coax (no dvr) and i can get fox/pbs/abc in hd, but no NBC in hd for some reason. I really dont want to upgrade to a $70+/mo package just to watch hd channels, since i dont watch that much tv anyways (just wanna watch discovery in hd however







)



any suggestions?


----------



## cargo555

and i also notice that using my hdtv's tuner, my nbc-hd is 118.2 or something, not the 11.1 thats listed by tvantenna.org


and im getting some duplicate "digital" channels....for example one analog CNN ch 57 and one digital CNN 121.7...the TV tuner displays it as a "digital" signal although the image quality is definitely NOT digital (a bit upconverted maybe?).....anyone know whats this about?


----------



## mazman49

I understand that Comast charges a HD fee of $5-$8 in addition to a $7.99 outlet charge in order to receive HDTV on a second set. If I were to add a DVR that would be an additional $11.99.


Now if I went with the Tivo HD, would any of these charges go away (obviously the DVR charge would)?


----------



## sfhub

The outlet fee should be $6.99. The HD fee is $7 for digital subscribers and $8 for non-digital subscribers. For the longest time that HD fee has always been for HD equipment rental. Recently yunlin found the people he spoke with now claims the charge is for HD service. So depending on who you talk to you might or might not be charged an HD fee.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11368924
> 
> 
> I understand that Comast charges a HD fee of $5-$8 in addition to a $7.99 outlet charge in order to receive HDTV on a second set. If I were to add a DVR that would be an additional $11.99.
> 
> Now if I went with the Tivo HD, would any of these charges go away (obviously the DVR charge would)?



Without Tivo you would have 5-8 OR 11.99 in addition to 7.99. With Tivo HD, you will have cable card charge (1.75 ?) in addition to 7.99.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cargo555* /forum/post/11366401
> 
> 
> and i also notice that using my hdtv's tuner, my nbc-hd is 118.2 or something, not the 11.1 thats listed by tvantenna.org
> 
> 
> and im getting some duplicate "digital" channels....for example one analog CNN ch 57 and one digital CNN 121.7...the TV tuner displays it as a "digital" signal although the image quality is definitely NOT digital (a bit upconverted maybe?).....anyone know whats this about?



11.1 is the virtual channel #. The actual broadcast is usually on a different frequency/channel #. There is a mechanism of PSIP which allows virtual channel mapping so the underlying channel # can be replaced by a more common channel # you are used to. If your NBC-HD is at 118.2 then that channel is missing PSIP virtual channel mapping info.


The digital CNN 121.7 is likely the ADS version (digital simulcast) which is basically the analog version mpg encoded and sent as SD digital.


Keep in mind digital != HD. Digital channels don't always look better. They can look better, worse, or same as their analog counterparts depending on bitrate, frame size, etc.


----------



## raghu1111

cargo555, more than likely that Discovery HD is encrypted. If your HD receiver does not give you D-HD, I think the best option would be to add 'Digital Classic' to your basic. Like most things with Comcast, nothing is clear : some people could not add 'Digital Classic' just over basic, though many could.


----------



## tex94

I have my tv (sharp 52D62U) tuned the way I like it and HD sources and DVD look great but I am still really frustrated by SD PQ - coming through a Comcast/Moto DCT3416. I have it set to output SD at 480i but the TV seems to do a really bad job with it - very soft images, lots of blockies, etc. So, now I am thinking of replacing my Receiver and wondering whether it is worth getting one with a decent scaler. Any thoughts?


If yes, any suggestions? Faroudja is cheaper but am hearing much more positive feedback around Reon/Realta chips. Are either likely to make much of a difference on SD?


Any other settings or insights you can share? Would 480p be a better setting on the Moto? College football is about to start and too many games are still shown in SD. Thanks


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11369143
> 
> 
> The outlet fee should be $6.99. The HD fee is $7 for digital subscribers and $8 for non-digital subscribers. For the longest time that HD fee has always been for HD equipment rental. Recently yunlin found the people he spoke with now claims the charge is for HD service. So depending on who you talk to you might or might not be charged an HD fee.



Is it just me, or does $6.99+$7=$13.99 seem awfully high? How does this compare to the satellite companies & U-Verse? Does this include a decoder box (I assume it does)?


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/11369280
> 
> 
> I have my tv (sharp 52D62U) tuned the way I like it and HD sources and DVD look great but I am still really frustrated by SD PQ - coming through a Comcast/Moto DCT3416. I have it set to output SD at 480i but the TV seems to do a really bad job with it - very soft images, lots of blockies, etc. So, now I am thinking of replacing my Receiver and wondering whether it is worth getting one with a decent scaler. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Any other settings or insights you can share? Would 480p be a better setting on the Moto? College football is about to start and too many games are still shown in SD. Thanks



The upconversion in the DCT box isn't bad. I set mine to output 1080i for everything. It does a much better job than my TV.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/11371097
> 
> 
> The upconversion in the DCT box isn't bad. I set mine to output 1080i for everything. It does a much better job than my TV.



My biggest issue with the upconverter on the DCT3416 is the hectic edge enhancement. It looks really bad on my projector and really brings out the mpeg noice.


My TiVo HD on the other had does an excellent job with the SD channels. Honestly the ADS channels on comcast through the Tivo HD are the best looking SD channels I've ever seen.


Kevin


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11355925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try waiting for them up here!!



From what I've read, you both have it better than the Sunnyvale Comcast slums! Maybe not a whole lot better, but better nonetheless.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/11365937
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the most screwed up part of Sunnyvale will get its upgrade soon? I'm talking about the Wolfe/Old San Francisco, I herd that they are working around the 101 area.



I might be in a worst part than you (Remington/Hollenbeck). I think we were one of the last parts of Sunnyvale to get Comcast Cable Internet.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/11369280
> 
> 
> I have my tv (sharp 52D62U) tuned the way I like it and HD sources and DVD look great but I am still really frustrated by SD PQ - coming through a Comcast/Moto DCT3416. I have it set to output SD at 480i but the TV seems to do a really bad job with it - very soft images, lots of blockies, etc. So, now I am thinking of replacing my Receiver and wondering whether it is worth getting one with a decent scaler. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> If yes, any suggestions? Faroudja is cheaper but am hearing much more positive feedback around Reon/Realta chips. Are either likely to make much of a difference on SD?
> 
> 
> Any other settings or insights you can share? Would 480p be a better setting on the Moto? College football is about to start and too many games are still shown in SD. Thanks



You might double-check you aren't getting ADS simulcast- if it's soft & MPEG artifacted, it might be digital simulcast rather than analog. You can check on the diagnostics screen what the channel type is (QAM for digital).


Regardless, I agree the PQ for the Moto boxes isn't very great for SD, upconverted especially;

if you want really good SD PQ, as another poster noted, the TivoHD boxes are MUCH better, even for digital SD channels (which you'd think would be the same)- think Tivo's upconverting/scaling circuits are much better than the Moto's (especially the scaler.) You could try 480p, depends on your TV deinterlacer vs the Moto box (again I think the Tivo one is superior, but hard to compare given I have a RP-CRT), but that wouldn't make much impact on sharpness or macroblocking, just on interlacing. I don't recall if the Moto settings are like the Tivo's "hybrid" mode where you can set SD to either 480p or 480i w/o impacting the HD output anyway...


So rather than a new scaler/receiver, I'd suggest (biased







) looking at an HD Tivo instead, which has other benefits as well vs the Comcast box. Might even be cheaper.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/11369280
> 
> 
> I have my tv (sharp 52D62U) tuned the way I like it and HD sources and DVD look great but I am still really frustrated by SD PQ - coming through a Comcast/Moto DCT3416. I have it set to output SD at 480i but the TV seems to do a really bad job with it - very soft images, lots of blockies, etc.
> 
> 
> Any other settings or insights you can share? Would 480p be a better setting on the Moto? College football is about to start and too many games are still shown in SD. Thanks



In my experience, setting 4:3 overide to 480p looked worse than 480i.


I do notice improved PQ with my DCH3416 vs my previous DCT3412 and DCT 6412. With the older boxes, the ADS channels (channel numbers below 100) didn't look as good as the D2D channels. With the DCH3416, they look much closer. And, the D2D channels look better than with the previous models, as well.


You might want to try getting a DCH3416 from your local office, and see if that helps, before spending on a Tivo S3 or HD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/11371097
> 
> 
> The upconversion in the DCT box isn't bad. I set mine to output 1080i for everything. It does a much better job than my TV.



My TV's have always done a better job upconverting than the Comcast receivers. Plus, a lot of TV's will not stretch what they perceive to be HD signals. So, you are stuck with a sidebarred image.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/11388457
> 
> 
> So rather than a new scaler/receiver, I'd suggest (biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) looking at an HD Tivo instead, which has other benefits as well vs the Comcast box. Might even be cheaper.



Or, try the DCH3416 first.


----------



## legelsegel

Who do you call? Is there a local number or do you dial the 1800 to complain or ask Comcast questions?


----------



## MFed

Tried searching but couldn't find an answer to these 2 questions - TV is Samsung 4252, STB is Motorola 6412 HD/DVR, and I'm in SF:


- With component vid/audio from the box to the set, the cable remote could control the volume of the TV (not the actual TV's volume, but the volume using the cable box, like on a CRT TV). With HDMI from box to set, cable remote Mute works, but volume control doesn't. Is there a way to get my volume control back using the cable remote?


- What is the Samsung remote set-up code to control the cable box? I've tried 064 listed in the STB code page in the book, and there's no code for a Motorola "Cable Box" listed. I've also tried 000 through a (patience limited) 011 - I just can't see me sitting there for hours going from 000 thru 076 or whatever the last possibility is to find it.


Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## Barovelli

Does the remote code list have a code for "General Instrument"? Try that one . .


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MFed* /forum/post/11393788
> 
> 
> - With component vid/audio from the box to the set, the cable remote could control the volume of the TV (not the actual TV's volume, but the volume using the cable box, like on a CRT TV). With HDMI from box to set, cable remote Mute works, but volume control doesn't. Is there a way to get my volume control back using the cable remote?



The Comcast remotes can be set to control the volume of the TV. Look through the remote manual. There should be a few pages of codes for various devices. If the installer didn't give you one, it should be available on the Comcast website Support pages.


As for your Samsung remote, Barovelli made an excellent suggestion. If there's no Motorola listed, try General Instrument.


----------



## MFed

Thanks Bovarelli, I'll check that tonight.


And thanks garypen, I've got the Comcast remote set up to access the TV controls, but what I'm looking for is a solution to the cable box volume issue. I don't want to have to select "Cable" on the Comcast remote to change channels on the cable box, then "TV" to adjust volume of the TV each time. Or to use 2 remotes to do the same thing. It just seems to me that if the Comcast remote can mute the TV using the cable box 'mute' function, then it should also be able to adjust the volume, like it did with my CRT TV and with the component inputs on the new plasma. Perhaps my HDMI cable/hookup/input is bad? Maybe I'm using the wrong Samsung remote code on the Comcast remote?


Thanks for your input guys. Any further insights are appreciated.


----------



## walk

Check the wiki page on the Motorola STBs. There are instructions on how to unlock the volume control of the remote.


By default they set it up so that the volume buttons always transmit in "TV" mode - in other words they control the volume of your TV not the cable box. You can unlock this to make the volume buttons control anything you want (well, one of the 3). I have mine set as "Aux" which is my AV receiver.


----------



## walk

Though honestly I don't know if it can control the volume of the digital outputs (S/PDIF or HDMI), it may apply only to the analog RCAs.


----------



## MFed

Thanks walk, I found that last night as well but I think it's still not what I'm looking for. I know the remote still controls the volume settings on the cable box because I can see the little 'Volume Lines' at the top of the screen, but that just doesn't seem to actually raise or lower the volume through the TV like it's supposed to, despite the fact that the Mute function works. I'm thinking it may just be the wrong Samsung code (some functions work, some don't = classic symptoms of wrong code?) but I'm still on the hunt for solid answers, or anyone who has my setup that works like it should, and how they got it to do that.


It would sort of be a bummer if the cable box volume doesn't function through the HDMI cable. I hate juggling remotes just to watch regular TV, and there's no way I'm going back to component inputs after HDMI...


----------



## cperalt1

I have run into this issue before and the answer I have received is that the volume for the stb is only for the rca jacks. Since the signal out of the box now is digital, the signal is transmitted to the receiver as if it were the analog equivalent of line output. The mute function works because you are telling the stb to stop sending the digital audio signal. I hope this helps.


----------



## MFed

That sounds suspiciously like "Time to get a new Harmony, Mfed."







Makes sense though, thanks cperalt1. I'm going to call Comcast and see if they've maybe got a firmware update or other fix in the works for this, if that even applies.


Thanks for all the responses! If anyone else has anything, feel free to lay it on me.


----------



## walk

Yeah that's what I was afraid of.


Sounds to me like you just want to put the remote back into it's default state - that is the Volume buttons always control the TV no matter what mode you are in. That way you don't have to switch modes and don't need 2 remotes.


----------



## MFed

Well, it looks like I can change cable box channels or control actual TV volume with the Comcast remote, but not both at the same time without selecting the 'device' input button for each on the cable remote. PITA, but minimal considering some of the real setup nightmares I've read about. Maybe if I can get the Samsung remote to change the cable box channels...hmmmm.


----------



## walk

The installer must have re-programmed your remote then, because the default behaivior is that the volume on the remote controls the TV's volume.


There's a code to change it back to that, and/or also a code to reset everything back to the default, if you need to. Check the wiki.


----------



## MFed

Thanks, I'll check that out tonight too.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MFed* /forum/post/11393788
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> - What is the Samsung remote set-up code to control the cable box? I've tried 064 listed in the STB code page in the book, and there's no code for a Motorola "Cable Box" listed. I've also tried 000 through a (patience limited) 011 - I just can't see me sitting there for hours going from 000 thru 076 or whatever the last possibility is to find it.
> 
> ...



For my Samsung LN-T3253H the Comcast remote code is 0060. It may be the same for your model. I got this list from someplace (0019, 0030, 0032, 0056, 0060, or 0178), and succeeded with 0060.


----------



## dkwong

Can someone in Union City tell me what HD channels Comcast offers? There are huge discrepancies between what comcast.com, tvguide.com, and yahoo.com shows. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Well, it looks like I can change cable box channels or control actual TV volume with the Comcast remote, but not both at the same time without selecting the 'device' input button for each on the cable remote



Not true. You just have to activate "volume punch-through". That should be in the instructions Comcast provided. If you lost those instructions, try this:

1. PRESS the device, (CABLE), button - RELEASE

2. PRESS and HOLD the SETUP button until the red LED flashes twice, then RELEASE.

3. PRESS 9 - 9 - 3.

4. PRESS the device key you would like the volume to come from (TV).

5. Two blinks.



Alternatively a Harmony 670 is only ~$85 on Amazon.


----------



## MFed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/11410077
> 
> 
> Not true. You just have to activate "volume punch-through". That should be in the instructions Comcast provided. If you lost those instructions, try this:
> 
> 1. PRESS the device, (CABLE), button - RELEASE
> 
> 2. PRESS and HOLD the SETUP button until the red LED flashes twice, then RELEASE.
> 
> 3. PRESS 9 - 9 - 3.
> 
> 4. PRESS the device key you would like the volume to come from (TV).
> 
> 5. Two blinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively a Harmony 670 is only ~$85 on Amazon.



Nice, thanks! I'll try that tonight.


In regards to all the other assistance, I entered the GI code last night and that seemed to be the one (erm...maybe it was 060, now I don't remember specifically), but I didn't have much time to play around to ensure that all functions worked. At least the basics worked though, and that was good enough. More tweaking to come....


Thanks again all!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/11410077
> 
> 
> Not true. You just have to activate "volume punch-through". That should be in the instructions Comcast provided. If you lost those instructions, try this:


 www.comcast.com/remotes 


Instructions for quite a few company remotes.


----------



## dkwong

I'm going to go pick up a Tivo HD later today and I just called Comcast to order cable cards. I was told that they would cost $1.79 and there would also be a $15.99 installation. Now the weird thing is, I currently only have analog cable and nothing else and she didn't try to sell me a digital package or the HDTV package. My question is, will my Tivo work with the cable cards if I don't change my current cable package?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11413391
> 
> 
> My question is, will my Tivo work with the cable cards if I don't change my current cable package?



Yes, works fine even with just limited basic.


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/11414413
> 
> 
> Yes, works fine even with just limited basic.



And will this let me get the encrypted HD channels (Discovery, TNT, etc) as well as the local HD channels?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11414537
> 
> 
> And will this let me get the encrypted HD channels (Discovery, TNT, etc) as well as the local HD channels?



No, you'll need to get Digital Classic, or Digital Plus, whatever it is they call it now.


----------



## Mikef5

Looks like there might be a solution for the new TivoHD to work with SDV. Now to see if they will reallly do this or not.

Here's the link ( the date of the article is 24 Aug so it is recent )
http://ibc.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=175784 


and the link to the MultiChannel article it's self

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6471733.html 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11414684
> 
> 
> No, you'll need to get Digital Classic, or Digital Plus, whatever it is they call it now.



OK, so what's the minimum package(s) that I can get away with if my goal is to get the local and cable channels (minus the premium channels) in HD on my TivoHD box?


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/11365937
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the most screwed up part of Sunnyvale will get its upgrade soon? I'm talking about the Wolfe/Old San Francisco, I herd that they are working around the 101 area.



Not sure when we're getting upgraded (I'm between Wolfe and Fair Oaks, between El Camino and Old San Francisco), but we might be about to get 2 more HD channels.


Last night my TiVo S3 had a message saying a lineup change occured - I "lost" 800 (or was it 900? Some PPV thing I never use), but gained Golf/VersusHD 721 and ESPN2HD 724 according to the message from TiVo. Naturally I immediately tried watching those channels, but got the banner on the top with the channel/program info and a message at the bottom I had never seen before - "Channel not available" with the tivo logo to the left. And when I went to my CableCard test menu, the channels didn't even appear as I did the channel-up/channel-down thing from 709 on up. So I wonder if my CableCards haven't gotten a new mapping, or if tivo jumped the gun on putting these in my lineup, or something else... hmmm. (I've got Digital Classic and 2 working Mot cablecards in my Tivo, and they still properly tune DHD and ESPN-HD, fwiw)


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11420027
> 
> 
> OK, so what's the minimum package(s) that I can get away with if my goal is to get the local and cable channels (minus the premium channels) in HD on my TivoHD box?



Limited Basic + Digital Classic.


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11420859
> 
> 
> Limited Basic + Digital Classic.



Thanks. A couple more questions. Does the Digital Classic or Digital Preferred packages already come with Basic or Standard cable? The Comcast site doesn't let me add both a digital and an analog package (and I don't want to have to pay for both). Secondly, the cable guy is coming out on Thursday to install the cable cards. Can he take care of adding the digital package then or do I have to call up Comcast again?


----------



## efball

I got a note in my comcast bill saying analog KFTY cable channel 10 is going away in Santa Rosa. The digital channel 199 is already on.


Are there any rumors what they will do with the bandwidth? There should be room for two more HD channels now.


TNT HD would be really nice.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/11422595
> 
> 
> I got a note in my comcast bill saying analog KFTY cable channel 10 is going away in Santa Rosa. The digital channel 199 is already on.
> 
> 
> Are there any rumors what they will do with the bandwidth? There should be room for two more HD channels now.
> 
> 
> TNT HD would be really nice.



I saw that too. I think it happened quite some time ago.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11422004
> 
> 
> Thanks. A couple more questions. Does the Digital Classic or Digital Preferred packages already come with Basic or Standard cable? The Comcast site doesn't let me add both a digital and an analog package (and I don't want to have to pay for both). Secondly, the cable guy is coming out on Thursday to install the cable cards. Can he take care of adding the digital package then or do I have to call up Comcast again?



On top of whatever package you pay Comcast for, you have to pay $13 a month to Tivo to use that Tivo HD, right?


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11422868
> 
> 
> On top of whatever package you pay Comcast for, you have to pay $13 a month to Tivo to use that Tivo HD, right?



Right. This would be equivalent to the HDTV+DVR fee that Comcast charges, so net net is that I'm out about $280 for the Tivo hardware.


----------



## wco81

So you pay a DVR fee to Comcast for using a Tivo that you buy on your own and also pay Tivo a monthly charge?


You wouldn't be renting any equipment from Comcast so why would you pay them anything besides the programming packages? Oh Cable Card?


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11424221
> 
> 
> So you pay a DVR fee to Comcast for using a Tivo that you buy on your own and also pay Tivo a monthly charge?
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be renting any equipment from Comcast so why would you pay them anything besides the programming packages? Oh Cable Card?



No, I don't have to pay Comcast's DVR fee because I won't be using their DVR, so the Tivo subscription fee is a wash. I will be renting the cable card for $1.79/month.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/11420099
> 
> 
> Not sure when we're getting upgraded (I'm between Wolfe and Fair Oaks, between El Camino and Old San Francisco), but we might be about to get 2 more HD channels.
> 
> 
> Last night my TiVo S3 had a message saying a lineup change occured - I "lost" 800 (or was it 900? Some PPV thing I never use), but gained Golf/VersusHD 721 and ESPN2HD 724 according to the message from TiVo. Naturally I immediately tried watching those channels, but got the banner on the top with the channel/program info and a message at the bottom I had never seen before - "Channel not available" with the tivo logo to the left. And when I went to my CableCard test menu, the channels didn't even appear as I did the channel-up/channel-down thing from 709 on up. So I wonder if my CableCards haven't gotten a new mapping, or if tivo jumped the gun on putting these in my lineup, or something else... hmmm. (I've got Digital Classic and 2 working Mot cablecards in my Tivo, and they still properly tune DHD and ESPN-HD, fwiw)



I am in Sunnyvale near the Mountain View border off Central, and got the same message on my Tivo and it got my hopes up about the upgrade. I also get the "Channel not available" message on 721 and 724. I have not received any notice in the mail about getting upgraded though, so I was a bit surprised to see this. So is anyone in the Sunnyvale slums actually able to get these channels now, or did Tivo just jump the gun?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11422004
> 
> 
> Thanks. A couple more questions. Does the Digital Classic or Digital Preferred packages already come with Basic or Standard cable? The Comcast site doesn't let me add both a digital and an analog package (and I don't want to have to pay for both).?



Yes, adding Digital Classic over Limited Basic is not very obvious. There is no option on the website and usually local office would not add it. If the installation guy can call comcast to add it, thats fine. Otherwise, you can call comcast they can usually add Digital Classic over Limited Basic. Note that comcast reps would be just as confused as we are regd comcast policies, if one rep does not add it, call another one. Good luck.


Is comcast going to install one M-Card for TivoHD?


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11428109
> 
> 
> Yes, adding Digital Classic over Limited Basic is not very obvious. There is no option on the website and usually local office would not add it. If the installation guy can call comcast to add it, thats fine. Otherwise, you can call comcast they can usually add Digital Classic over Limited Basic. Note that comcast reps would be just as confused as we are regd comcast policies, if one rep does not add it, call another one. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Is comcast going to install one M-Card for TivoHD?



Can you explain the reasoning for needing to pay for both a digital and an analog package? What's included in the analog package that's required to be able to receive the HD stations?


I don't know if the tech will be bringing one card or two. I'll let you know when he's done.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11424458
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to pay Comcast's DVR fee because I won't be using their DVR, so the Tivo subscription fee is a wash. I will be renting the cable card for $1.79/month.



Oh I forgot Comcast charges extortion for their crappy DVR.


Too used to Direct TV charging $6.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/11420099
> 
> 
> Not sure when we're getting upgraded (I'm between Wolfe and Fair Oaks, between El Camino and Old San Francisco), but we might be about to get 2 more HD channels.
> 
> 
> Last night my TiVo S3 had a message saying a lineup change occured - I "lost" 800 (or was it 900? Some PPV thing I never use), but gained Golf/VersusHD 721 and ESPN2HD 724 according to the message from TiVo. Naturally I immediately tried watching those channels, but got the banner on the top with the channel/program info and a message at the bottom I had never seen before - "Channel not available" with the tivo logo to the left. And when I went to my CableCard test menu, the channels didn't even appear as I did the channel-up/channel-down thing from 709 on up. So I wonder if my CableCards haven't gotten a new mapping, or if tivo jumped the gun on putting these in my lineup, or something else... hmmm. (I've got Digital Classic and 2 working Mot cablecards in my Tivo, and they still properly tune DHD and ESPN-HD, fwiw)



I just checked and I can't tune to those channels at all, like they don't exist.


----------



## dkwong

Sorry to keep beating on this, but I really want to understand how this works. Let's say that I decide to just get the Digital Classic or Digital Preferred (because it's only $3 more than Digital Classic) without Basic Cable. Would I not be able to get all the non-premium HD channels with the cable cards? Is this because my cable cards would not be sent the right information during initialization?


On a semi-related note, I'm considering heading in to the local Comcast office and picking up the cablecards then rather than waiting until Thursday. I'm quite impatient and Thursday seems like a lifetime away. Does Comcast in the Bay Area hand out cablecards in the offices? Is this recommended, or should I really wait for the tech to come and install it for me?


----------



## MikeSM

Guys, I am having a devil of a time finding the KICU-HD (706) signal on my hdhomerun. Has anyone found the channel and program id for the signal on comcast's plant yet? I assume it's not encrypted as it's a local.


I know I can put one of the boxes into diagnostic mode when tuned to it, but I was hoping someone here had already found it and would save me the hassle. 


Thx

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11436037
> 
> 
> Guys, I am having a devil of a time finding the KICU-HD (706) signal on my hdhomerun. Has anyone found the channel and program id for the signal on comcast's plant yet? I assume it's not encrypted as it's a local.
> 
> 
> I know I can put one of the boxes into diagnostic mode when tuned to it, but I was hoping someone here had already found it and would save me the hassle.
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> mike



Mike,


I'm not sure how your box reads the channels but the PSIP for KICU is 36.1 so you might want to look there or look in the same area that the other local channels are located at, it really depends alot on the loop that you're in on how the frequency's are allocated.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11431783
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep beating on this, but I really want to understand how this works. Let's say that I decide to just get the Digital Classic or Digital Preferred (because it's only $3 more than Digital Classic) without Basic Cable. Would I not be able to get all the non-premium HD channels with the cable cards? Is this because my cable cards would not be sent the right information during initialization?



First off, it's not you - it really is confusing, and I went through similar confusion myself when signing up a few months ago. But I think everyone is saying you need Basic Cable to sign up for Digital cable - so you can't do what you just said. It's a Comcast billing requirement, basically.


I think what people are mainly talking about is whether you can get away with just the cheaper Limited Basic, because some reps require you to sign up for at least Limited Basic + Extended Basic (combined = all analog channels) to sign up for HD.


To confuse things further there's something called Enhanced Cable or Digital Starter in ADS areas which bundles digital versions of the lower channels (so doesn't require Limited or Extended Basic) plus a subset of the digital non-HD channels and a subset of the digital HD channels, and the lineup varies from city to city...


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/11436451
> 
> 
> First off, it's not you - it really is confusing, and I went through similar confusion myself when signing up a few months ago. But I think everyone is saying you need Basic Cable to sign up for Digital cable - so you can't do what you just said. It's a Comcast billing requirement, basically.
> 
> 
> I think what people are mainly talking about is whether you can get away with just the cheaper Limited Basic, because some reps require you to sign up for at least Limited Basic + Extended Basic (combined = all analog channels) to sign up for HD.
> 
> 
> To confuse things further there's something called Enhanced Cable or Digital Starter in ADS areas which bundles digital versions of the lower channels (so doesn't require Limited or Extended Basic) plus a subset of the digital non-HD channels and a subset of the digital HD channels, and the lineup varies from city to city...



Thanks for the help. I think I'm gonna stop by the local office tonight after work and see what I can do. I might just go for the Digital Preferred package and not deal with all this nonsense.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11436138
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how your box reads the channels but the PSIP for KICU is 36.1 so you might want to look there or look in the same area that the other local channels are located at, it really depends alot on the loop that you're in on how the frequency's are allocated.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm on 860 plant and have looked around where the other network feeds are, but can't find it.


thx

mike


----------



## bigsur

please help me figure this out. i have regular digital cable with on demand. i just got a samsung 4661 lcd. when i select a program to watch through on demand, the show goes to black and white and fuzzy. it does not do this on any premium channels through on demand. this worked fine before i got my new tv, my question is why the heck would it work for premium channels, but not the regular on demand stuff? i have other tv non lcd in the other room and on demand fully works on it. whats going on?? please advise!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11436037
> 
> 
> Guys, I am having a devil of a time finding the KICU-HD (706) signal on my hdhomerun. Has anyone found the channel and program id for the signal on comcast's plant yet? I assume it's not encrypted as it's a local.
> 
> 
> I know I can put one of the boxes into diagnostic mode when tuned to it, but I was hoping someone here had already found it and would save me the hassle.
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> mike



In my area it is at RF 74.1 (525MHz). The PSIP channel mapping is 36.1 Your area might be different.


----------



## MKANET

For me, its 122-2 for KICU.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11436939
> 
> 
> In my area it is at RF 74.1 (525MHz). The PSIP channel mapping is 36.1 Your area might be different.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11419835
> 
> 
> Looks like there might be a solution for the new TivoHD to work with SDV. Now to see if they will reallly do this or not.
> 
> Here's the link ( the date of the article is 24 Aug so it is recent )
> http://ibc.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=175784
> 
> 
> and the link to the MultiChannel article it's self
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6471733.html



Is the S3 capable of sending an outgoing signal through a USB port? (I just want to make sure that USB ports weren't included in whatever "no bidirectional signal" agreements TiVo made.)


-- Don


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/11437404
> 
> 
> Is the S3 capable of sending an outgoing signal through a USB port? (I just want to make sure that USB ports weren't included in whatever "no bidirectional signal" agreements TiVo made.)



I should hope so, otherwise those TiVo wireless adapters will operate very very slow










On a serious note, the NCTA is putting this thing together, so I'm sure they will adjust whichever rules are necessary to get it working.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/11437047
> 
> 
> For me, its 122-2 for KICU.



very weird. not there for me either... looks like i'll have to do it the hard way.


thx

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11442121
> 
> 
> very weird. not there for me either... looks like i'll have to do it the hard way.
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



Mike,


What city did you say you are in ?? Maybe someone in your city can give you the frequency for KICU. I'm surprised that it's not located on 36.1 or the other freqs. that other people gave. There's always the hard way to do it, channel by channel by channel etc......not a pleasant thought but it will work. Have you gone into the diagnostic menu for that channel to see what frequency the Motorola box is seeing it at ?? That should give you the area to look at.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## quessfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11442121
> 
> 
> very weird. not there for me either... looks like i'll have to do it the hard way.
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



For me, at San Jose (95112), it's at RF 119.1


HTH


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11436037
> 
> 
> Guys, I am having a devil of a time finding the KICU-HD (706) signal on my hdhomerun. Has anyone found the channel and program id for the signal on comcast's plant yet? I assume it's not encrypted as it's a local.
> 
> 
> I know I can put one of the boxes into diagnostic mode when tuned to it, but I was hoping someone here had already found it and would save me the hassle.
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> mike



Mike, if "SM" stands for San Mateo, try channel 29, where the community channels used to be.


----------



## raghu1111

I got a message saying CSPAN2 will be moved to 109 ("Digital Starter") and CSPAN3 will also be added to in digital channels. Of course, Comcast has to make more of these cuts in order to add more HD channels but was suprised to see one of the better basic channels getting the chop. CSPAN2 is pretty good.. I actually record some bookTV talks on Tivo.. soon it won't be possible. I think the message said the switch over will be on Sept 26.


----------



## yunlin12

Somehow this month (10 months after I swapped out the Comcast DVR for the S3), Comcast remember that they didn't take the remote back (the Comcast guy didn't want to take it with him). So they charged me $3.70 for it. I went to the San Jose office on south 10th St to return it. The lady there took care of the remote quickly, and as soon as I asked about the $7 HDTV, she said, "oh yeah I noticed they are charging you the box fee also, starting from 7/11, let me take that off". I was shocked that someone there actually know what they were doing. Lets hope this next bill comes 100% correct.


----------



## sfhub

All this time and all you needed to do was return your remote and the $7/mo HD charge could have been removed?


----------



## c3

Comcast was very stupid for charging that $3.70 for the remote. They could have kept charging the $7 HD fee instead.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/11450422
> 
> 
> I went to the San Jose office on south 10th St to return it. . . . . I was shocked that someone there actually know what they were doing. Lets hope this next bill comes 100% correct.



Go Team San Jose!!!!


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11453019
> 
> 
> Go Team San Jose!!!!




They must have a good teacher


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/11445588
> 
> 
> Mike, if "SM" stands for San Mateo, try channel 29, where the community channels used to be.



That's a winner! 29-1 it is! Where did they move all the public access channels to? I have to go update my sage QAM channel mapping...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## mds54

Okay.....another NFLNET HD game was televised last night on the SD NFLNET channels only. Do we assume that Comcast is NOT going to give us a dedicated HD NFLNET channel other than when the eight regular season games are broadcast? (if that!)


Bad move.....


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11461351
> 
> 
> Okay.....another NFLNET HD game was televised last night on the SD NFLNET channels only. Do we assume that Comcast is NOT going to give us a dedicated HD NFLNET channel other than when the eight regular season games are broadcast? (if that!)
> 
> 
> Bad move.....



Especially bad considering it's now on the Sports Tier and costs a few bucks extra.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11461462
> 
> 
> Especially bad considering it's now on the Sports Tier and costs a few bucks extra.



Yep. I would pay their fee if they gave me the channel in HD. I might pay even more if they gave me the other sports channels in the package in HD too.


----------



## walk

Is NFL channel even doing these pre-season games in HD?


They don't have real games until around Thanksgiving, and last year that's when they showed up on the HD channel.


----------



## mds54

YES! That's what I'm talking about.....several of the pre-season games have been available in HD on NFLNET, but NOT with Comcast........


----------



## Mikef5

Is anyone in the *Sunnyvale/Milpitas* area not receiving channels 702 and 705 ?? These channels have been off since 9:00 a.m. and are still off at 5:30 pm. The CSR Supervisor that I talked to has no idea what the problem is or when it's going to be taken card of. Couldn't even get her to call the head end to find out what the problem was, thanks for nothing. But before I ***** to the head end supervisor I would like to know if anyone else in these areas are still without channels 702 and 705 or if it's just my node that is affected.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11465481
> 
> 
> Is anyone in the *Sunnyvale/Milpitas* area not receiving channels 702 and 705 ?? These channels have been off since 9:00 a.m. and are still off at 5:30 pm. The CSR Supervisor that I talked to has no idea what the problem is or when it's going to be taken card of. Couldn't even get her to call the head end to find out what the problem was, thanks for nothing. But before I ***** to the head end supervisor I would like to know if anyone else in these areas are still without channels 702 and 705 or if it's just my node that is affected.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Still missing in Los Gatos. Calling comcast now.


They want to send someone to check my cablecards. I tried to convince them it was an issue with their end but no luck. Mikef5, can you call someone?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/11466169
> 
> 
> Still missing in Los Gatos. Calling comcast now.



Make sure you talk to a supervisor because the CSR will not have a clue to what is going on. Thanks for the reply.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/11466169
> 
> 
> Still missing in Los Gatos. Calling comcast now.
> 
> 
> They want to send someone to check my cablecards. I tried to convince them it was an issue with their end but no luck. Mikef5, can you call someone?



Unfortunately, it's after working hours and all my contacts are home but I'm going to make it a point to press this to a higher level tomorrow.


It can't be your cable cards because the same thing is happening to me and I don't have cable cards. Make sure they don't charge you for a truck roll, you shouldn't pay for their incompetency. They wanted to do a truck roll for me also but I was able to explain it enough to him that he finally understood it wasn't a box problem but a head end problem. But the supervisor pi**ed me off when she flatly refused to call the head end to find out what the problem was










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11466621
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's after working hours and all my contacts are home but I'm going to make it a point to press this to a higher level tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It can't be your cable cards because the same thing is happening to me and I don't have cable cards. Make sure they don't charge you for a truck roll, you shouldn't pay for their incompetency. They wanted to do a truck roll for me also but I was able to explain it enough to him that he finally understood it wasn't a box problem but a head end problem. But the supervisor pi**ed me off when she flatly refused to call the head end to find out what the problem was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sure seems like a headend problem - same channels missing here in south Sunnyvale, have been all day. I am missing 2.1 and 5.1 digital on both my QAM tuners. Both these channels (and only these channels) are on the same physical channel 74 on the cable, and all the other digitals I normally get are coming in OK. My uneducated guess is that the mux putting these together for that channel is bad. I will be calling also... Hopefully the more they hear from us the better.


Jim in Sunnyvale


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/11467183
> 
> 
> Sure seems like a headend problem - same channels missing here in south Sunnyvale, have been all day. I am missing 2.1 and 5.1 digital on both my QAM tuners. Both these channels (and only these channels) are on the same physical channel 74 on the cable, and all the other digitals I normally get are coming in OK. My uneducated guess is that the mux putting these together for that channel is bad. I will be calling also... Hopefully the more they hear from us the better.
> 
> 
> Jim in Sunnyvale



I think you're uneducated guess hit's the problem right on the head. They've had this problem before and that's what it turned out to be the last time but like I said I couldn't get the supervisor to even call the head end with the info or even to find out why the trouble ticket wasn't closed before 5:00pm. This area is being upgraded and they do some testing and work during the day time but all work is to be completed before prime time, 5:00pm. That should of rang a bell to that supervisor that something was wrong and she should of called and found out what the hold up was. As of 9pm the channels are still off and probably will remain that way until tomorrow. But you are right the more people that call the more it will make them realize they have a real problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg

I got connected to a supervisor when I called, he checked the Santa Clara end (which he said is the source for the Sunnyvale end as well as others?) and said he saw 703 and 704 out also, but I don't get those so could not comment... He said he could not check Sunnyvale directly at that moment, but would do some more checking and call me back before 11pm tonight. So maybe there is hope...


Jim in Sunnyvale


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/11467652
> 
> 
> I got connected to a supervisor when I called, he checked the Santa Clara end (which he said is the source for the Sunnyvale end as well as others?) and said he saw 703 and 704 out also, but I don't get those so could not comment... He said he could not check Sunnyvale directly at that moment, but would do some more checking and call me back before 11pm tonight. So maybe there is hope...
> 
> 
> Jim in Sunnyvale



I believe Sunnyvale is a divided area, some of the city is on the Santa Clara end and part of it is on the SaraMilgatos loop, which is my loop. I am getting 703 but not 702 or 705 and 704 doesn't exist on this loop, it was taken off here a long time ago to make room for some other HD channels.

Hopefully, this guy knows what he's doing but unless he talks to the people on the SaraMilgatos head end nothings going to change. I have the email address of the Supervisor for my head end and her phone number and I will let her know tomorrow what is going on or should I say not going on. She's a very persuasive person and is quite competent. 10:30pm and still no 702 or 705.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11467795
> 
> 
> I believe Sunnyvale is a divided area, some of the city is on the Santa Clara end and part of it is on the SaraMilgatos loop, which is my loop. I am getting 703 but not 702 or 705 and 704 doesn't exist on this loop, it was taken off here a long time ago to make room for some other HD channels.
> 
> Hopefully, this guy knows what he's doing but unless he talks to the people on the SaraMilgatos head end nothings going to change. I have the email address of the Supervisor for my head end and her phone number and I will let her know tomorrow what is going on or should I say not going on. She's a very persuasive person and is quite competent. 10:30pm and still no 702 or 705.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ahha... I knew Sunnyvale was divided, but I didn't know my part (very south Sunnyvale, a block from Cupertino) is with Milpitas and other parts south. Now it begins to make sense. I will tell the super that IF he calls back, but I suspect you will have to make your connection tomorrow to get things resolved. (Seems like there should be a better way, my rural cable co in the Sierra foothills has much better service - but that's probably because I am the only one they hear from when the digital goes out...)


'Nuff for tonight

Jim in (South) Sunnyvale


----------



## Mikef5

Well, I see nothing has changed. Channels 702 and 705 are still missing in action. So I guess it's time to email the head end and find out why.










If you are not receiving these channels please keep calling Comcast to let them know that you are not getting these channels for over a day now and you would like to know when you will be getting them back.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11447977
> 
> 
> I actually record some bookTV talks on Tivo.. soon it won't be possible.



Sure it will. Subscribe to digital service, and hook the box up to your Tivo. Voila.


----------



## Keenan

Mike, time to get Mr. J on the horn and have him light a fire under Comcast to get these HD channels online. DirecTV has over 80 slots for HD channels set in engineering mode since yesterday with about 20-40 of then due online by the 16th of Sept.


Check out the lineup in the first post below.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11471553
> 
> 
> Mike, time to get Mr. J on the horn and have him light a fire under Comcast to get these HD channels online. DirecTV has over 80 slots for HD channels set in engineering mode since yesterday with about 20-40 of then due online by the 16th of Sept.
> 
> 
> Check out the lineup in the first post below.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457



Jim,


Comcast is going to release some new HD channels soon, I am just not at liberty at this time to tell you when that will happen, wish I could










I do have some other news to post but I can't do that until tomorrow after it is officially released and no it has nothing to do with Santa Rosa










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Update to the missing channels in SaraMilgatos,

*THEY'RE BACK !!!*


Thank you Ms. Nichol


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11471815
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Comcast is going to release some new HD channels soon, I am just not at liberty at this time to tell you when that will happen, wish I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some other news to post but I can't do that until tomorrow after it is officially released and no it has nothing to do with Santa Rosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, up here in the northern ghettos not much movement from what I've seen. Other than a few trucks there has been no work notices mailed so I'm skeptical that we'll see this upgrade by year's end.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11472078
> 
> 
> Well, up here in the northern ghettos not much movement from what I've seen. Other than a few trucks there has been no work notices mailed so I'm skeptical that we'll see this upgrade by year's end.



Same here in the southern ghettos, I see more AT&T trucks rolling than Comcast ones but the big difference is I know that our areas are going to be upgraded with Comcast and I don't know that with AT&T. Besides, if they couldn't keep my sister happy with their U-verse offering, they'd really have problems with me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11471815
> 
> 
> Comcast is going to release some new HD channels soon, I am just not at liberty at this time to tell you when that will happen, wish I could



Could you tell us how many channels will be added and maybe even what channels they will be?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11472258
> 
> 
> Could you tell us how many channels will be added and maybe even what channels they will be?



Look back a few posts and see the survey that was just done and that will give you a good idea of what is being planned.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11472307
> 
> 
> Look back a few posts and see the survey that was just done and that will give you a good idea of what is being planned.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, Mike. Can you also say whether or not these new HD channels will be on SDV or will they be linear?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11471545
> 
> 
> Sure it will. Subscribe to digital service, and hook the box up to your Tivo. Voila.



Currently my HD receiver (DCT 6200) is free. Later I am planning to get a TivoHD to replace both my analog Tivo and 6200.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11472341
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike. Can you also say whether or not these new HD channels will be on SDV or will they be linear?



To be absolutely honest, I don't know, but I would hazard a guess that the Last Coast ( West Coast ) will not see SDV for some time to come. The major users of SDV so far are Time Warner and Cox and they are/will be using it quite heavily. The new channels will not be SDV at this time and like I said SDV probably won't get here anytime soon. It's only in testing in a couple of Comcast areas back East. Comcast moves like the Slowsky's







Slow but methodical.......


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong

Thanks again for the info, Mike. I hope you're right, cuz I don't want my TivoHD to turn into an expensive doorstop.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11472503
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the info, Mike. I hope you're right, cuz I don't want my TivoHD to turn into an expensive doorstop.



I don't think that will happen, the NCTA has offered a work around for the problem of Tivo's not working with SDV or VOD by the use of a " tuner resolver ", an external USB device. So they can make it work, the question is will they do it and when will it be available ??










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11472624
> 
> 
> I don't think that will happen, the NCTA has offered a work around for the problem of Tivo's not working with SDV or VOD by the use of a " tuner resolver ", an external USB device. So they can make it work, the question is will they do it and when will it be available ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any chance of the USB device allowing TiVo to receive On-Demand & Pay per view?


----------



## dkwong

Yeah, I read that too, but I'm not holding my breath. SDV is here and now while this external tuner resolver device is still vaporware, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11472688
> 
> 
> Yeah, I read that too, but I'm not holding my breath. SDV is here and now while this external tuner resolver device is still vaporware, as far as I'm concerned.



I always thought that for Tivo to do a TivoHD for cable would be vaporware for the rest of my life but ...... it actually happened and I'm still here










If you think about it though, it's to both of their advantages to keep their customers happy and not isolate a very profitable/mutual product. It always boils down to the bottom line, if it's profitable they'll do it. Also, I can't imagine the bad publicity this would generate if they didn't get this worked out, not good for either side.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11472840
> 
> 
> If you think about it though, it's to both of their advantages to keep their customers happy and not isolate a very profitable/mutual product. It always boils down to the bottom line, if it's profitable they'll do it. Also, I can't imagine the bad publicity this would generate if they didn't get this worked out, not good for either side.



But Comcast already has a solution out there for current Tivo owners: rent out their own boxes with Tivo software on it. I just don't see what Comcast has to gain by working on this tuner device, other than cooperating with the law.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11472670
> 
> 
> Any chance of the USB device allowing TiVo to receive On-Demand & Pay per view?



I saw a similar question asked over on the Comcast TiVo forum.


I think the main problem is, how do you get TiVo to "send", say, an up-arrow keypress to whatever is driving the Comcast-side OnDemand menus?

(This assumes that it's being driven from the server side somewhere. If the menu software is in the cable boxes themselves, then I don't see off the top of my head how it can be done.)


As for PPVs, maybe I'm missing something, but can't you call up Comcast and order a PPV that way, then set up the TiVo to record the appropriate channel (say, 801 for the main InDemand PPV channel)?


(If it's a wishlist we're compiling here, I'd like to see some way for Comcast-based messages to be put into the TiVo message inbox, or at least made available for viewing. I realize it's pretty much impossible, but a man can dream...)


-- Don


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11473000
> 
> 
> But Comcast already has a solution out there for current Tivo owners: rent out their own boxes with Tivo software on it. I just don't see what Comcast has to gain by working on this tuner device, other than cooperating with the law.



It's not just Comcast...it's potentially all providers who plan to switch to SDV.


----------



## dkwong

I'm guessing that the software to render the menu and allow user interaction with the menu lives entirely on the cable boxes. The server simply sends data that is used to populate the menu. If I were to design this, I would store menu templates on the cable box (and probably allow some way to update these templates) and then when the user chooses to view the OnDemand stuff, the server send a bunch of data that indicates show choices and a template with which to display the data. The software on the box handles all the rendering and UI interaction from that point on.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11473000
> 
> 
> But Comcast already has a solution out there for current Tivo owners: rent out their own boxes with Tivo software on it. I just don't see what Comcast has to gain by working on this tuner device, other than cooperating with the law.



Actually, they don't. That software interface was suppose to roll out on Aug 19 in Boston and never did and for the life of me I can't find out why it didn't happen... but I will eventually but it doesn't bode well for this Tivo/Comcast software being released any time soon.


While this software would be nice and allow you to use a Motorola box with Tivo software and still be used in a SDV system, I've always felt that if you want the Tivo interface then get a Tivo.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/11473586
> 
> 
> I saw a similar question asked over on the Comcast TiVo forum.
> 
> 
> I think the main problem is, how do you get TiVo to "send", say, an up-arrow keypress to whatever is driving the Comcast-side OnDemand menus?
> 
> (This assumes that it's being driven from the server side somewhere. If the menu software is in the cable boxes themselves, then I don't see off the top of my head how it can be done.)
> 
> 
> As for PPVs, maybe I'm missing something, but can't you call up Comcast and order a PPV that way, then set up the TiVo to record the appropriate channel (say, 801 for the main InDemand PPV channel)?
> 
> 
> (If it's a wishlist we're compiling here, I'd like to see some way for Comcast-based messages to be put into the TiVo message inbox, or at least made available for viewing. I realize it's pretty much impossible, but a man can dream...)
> 
> 
> -- Don



To be honest, I don't care how it's done, just that the NCTA says it can be done with the USB tuner resolver and a firmware upgrade. What I want to know is, are they going to do it and when will it be available. Right now with Comcast that is not a big problem, SDV is along way down the road. The people that should care are the people of Time Warner and Cox who have done SDV already and in a big way and they are the most affected by this.

My advice to Tivo and the cable company's is " just do it and get it done now not some nebulous time frame down the road".


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97

I can confirm that the Newark, CA Comcast Office has the new DCH boxes. I can't wait to see if I can notice an improved picture...I also can't wait to change output resolution without turning off the box!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11474413
> 
> 
> I can confirm that the Newark, CA Comcast Office has the new DCH boxes. I can't wait to see if I can notice an improved picture...I also can't wait to change output resolution without turning off the box!



Very much look forward to your report on the DCH stbs!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11474563
> 
> 
> Very much look forward to your report on the DCH stbs!



So far it's okay (picture seems better), BUT I thought you could change output resolution on the fly, I haven't figured it out yet.


In the user menus, there is nothing. The remote is the same as before so there is no button for it.


The format button on the box doesn't do anything as advertised in the user manual. The manual says the format button on the box is the button used to change output resolution, but I tried pressing it with the TV on, and I got nothin.


The only way I deduce you can change it is the old fashioned way, with the box off.


Can anyone explain? This is quite disappointing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11479384
> 
> 
> So far it's okay (picture seems better), BUT I thought you could change output resolution on the fly, I haven't figured it out yet.
> 
> 
> In the user menus, there is nothing. The remote is the same as before so there is no button for it.
> 
> 
> The format button on the box doesn't do anything as advertised in the user manual. The manual says the format button on the box is the button used to change output resolution, but I tried pressing it with the TV on, and I got nothin.
> 
> 
> The only way I deduce you can change it is the old fashioned way, with the box off.
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain? This is quite disappointing.



If you read the operating manual for it, it says that the function is only available if the system software allows for it and it looks like from what you said it doesn't allow for it. This is from the manual....*Note: Availability of certain features is dependent upon application support.*

Sort of like the USB port and the Ethernet connection... there but not functional.


Looks like no support, darn that would have been a nice feature to have











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11471949
> 
> 
> Update to the missing channels in SaraMilgatos,
> 
> *THEY'RE BACK !!!*
> 
> 
> Thank you Ms. Nichol
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Kudos, Mike, thanks to you and Ms. Nichol. The Comcast CSR supervisor called back last night at just before 11am and asked if 702/705 were still bad (they were). He said he checked "the Sunnyvale head end" and they were OK. I told him I was probably on a different loop including Los Gatos and Milpitas, but he was unable/unwilling to check this. Also told him there were at least 2 other people missing 702/705, and did he have a record of any other calls, no he didn't. The only thing he could do was schedule a roll, which I did. Asked if I needed to be there since they could just check outside at the box, he said yes I needed to be there since they don't have any digital channel test boxes (!) and rely on the customer's set or box to verify digital. (Even my rural cable co can do this, they just bring a portable QAM TV set as their test box!) Of course I cancelled the roll since, thanks to you, my stations are once again working.


Very frustrating - seems like there is a lot of room for improvement in data sharing between the CSR people and the headend people. I am participating in the survey they are asking customers to take part in and will voice my opinions strongly, FWIW (without using names, of course).


Again, thanks


Jim in south Sunnyvale


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/11480178
> 
> 
> Kudos, Mike, thanks to you and Ms. Nichol. The Comcast CSR supervisor called back last night at just before 11am and asked if 702/705 were still bad (they were). He said he checked "the Sunnyvale head end" and they were OK. I told him I was probably on a different loop including Los Gatos and Milpitas, but he was unable/unwilling to check this. Also told him there were at least 2 other people missing 702/705, and did he have a record of any other calls, no he didn't. The only thing he could do was schedule a roll, which I did. Asked if I needed to be there since they could just check outside at the box, he said yes I needed to be there since they don't have any digital channel test boxes (!) and rely on the customer's set or box to verify digital. (Even my rural cable co can do this, they just bring a portable QAM TV set as their test box!) Of course I cancelled the roll since, thanks to you, my stations are once again working.
> 
> 
> Very frustrating - seems like there is a lot of room for improvement in data sharing between the CSR people and the headend people. I am participating in the survey they are asking customers to take part in and will voice my opinions strongly, FWIW (without using names, of course).
> 
> 
> Again, thanks
> 
> 
> Jim in south Sunnyvale



Jim,

The supervisor actually said the techs don't have equipment to check digital channels







??? That's totally ludicrous, every tech that I've ever dealt with had test equipment to do a basic signal/channel checks and I find it hard to believe that they rely on a customers box for anything other than to verify that the channels are not showing up on that particular box. Wow, I'm amazed and the reason I'm amazed is that one of my brothers worked for TCI/AT&T and he had lots of test equipment to do basic testing. Well, at least the channels are back and we were able to watch the Raiders and the 49er's games ( and which channels were they on ??? 702 and 705







).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11479950
> 
> 
> If you read the operating manual for it, it says that the function is only available if the system software allows for it and it looks like from what you said it doesn't allow for it. This is from the manual....*Note: Availability of certain features is dependent upon application support.*
> 
> Sort of like the USB port and the Ethernet connection... there but not functional.
> 
> 
> Looks like no support, darn that would have been a nice feature to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I saw that, I just figured when people mentioned it here, that they were doing so based on personal experience with the box, not a spec sheet or the user manual.


----------



## pappy97

*So I renew my complaint against Comcrap, they need to use boxes that pass through resolution OR actually ALLOW customers to use the feature on DCH boxes to change output resolution without having to turn it off BECAUSE YOU CAN'T TURN OFF THE BOX WHEN RECORDING MATERIAL, BUT IF YOU WANT TO WATCH DIFFERENT PROGRAMS IN DIFFERENT RESOLUTIONS WHILE RECORDING, YOU ARE SCREWED.*


If I sound pissed, it's not just because of this. It's also because Comcrap royally f***ed me over yesterday. I have 2 dual tuner HD-DVRS, and returned one (a 6412) to the Newark, CA office to swap for DCH.


I asked them a million times to make sure they were taking off the correct box off my account. They assured me they did.


But I got home and my wife complained of no TV service. Called Comcrap and they said the wrong box (3412) was taken off, but they fixed the problem.


Today I get a call from Comcrap Sacramento asking me to fax the receipt I got (Which I didn't get, I just signed a receipt but I don't think I got a copy) because they need ME to fix the situation, or else I might get charged for a box I don't have.


For some reason, Comcrap can't just directly take care of this with the Newark, CA office, who are the ones that screwed me over. They can't even give me a phone number to the office, which may force me to make another trip to the Newark, CA to get them to fax the receipt over (I will not be a happy camper if it comes to this).


ALL THIS...for a box that doesn't even allow me to change output resolution without turning the box off!
God damn Motorola and Comcrap, what a pathetic combo!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11484994
> 
> 
> I saw that, I just figured when people mentioned it here, that they were doing so based on personal experience with the box, not a spec sheet or the user manual.



Sorry Pappy but the new DCH boxes are really scarce especially here in the South Bay and I'm really surprised that you were able to get one. So there aren't that many people that have first hand experience with those boxes. You're the second person that I know of that has one and I'd be interested in your experiences with the new box ( except for the ability to change resolution which we now know isn't available ) . Do you really see a difference in picture quality, guide speed any faster, remote freeze ups gone etc... ??


I'll try and check if that feature can be added and what it would take to have it added when I talk to Mr. J. again but I'm almost sure that would require the software to be modified and how hard that would be is anyones guess but it's worth a shot







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11485399
> 
> 
> Sorry Pappy but the new DCH boxes are really scarce especially here in the South Bay and I'm really surprised that you were able to get one. So there aren't that many people that have first hand experience with those boxes. You're the second person that I know of that has one and I'd be interested in your experiences with the new box ( except for the ability to change resolution which we now know isn't available ) . Do you really see a difference in picture quality, guide speed any faster, remote freeze ups gone etc... ??
> 
> 
> I'll try and check if that feature can be added and what it would take to have it added when I talk to Mr. J. again but I'm almost sure that would require the software to be modified and how hard that would be is anyones guess but it's worth a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's cool, don't worry about it.


So far remote freeze ups are to a minimum (but not totally non-existent), guide speed seems same, and there is a difference in PQ. Both HD and SD look better. Even the guide looks better (one of the first things I noticed).


For example, last night's Leno in HD looked a lot better than I'd ever seen on previous Comcast boxes. It just felt a bit sharper than before. It appears to also have more depth, but I don't know if this is all in my head.










My wife and I trying to figure out if the glitch that occurs with old boxes that relates to fast forwarding (you know, you are fast forwarding and all of a sudden it skips to the very end of the program) still happens on this box. We aren't sure yet, especially since we've trained ourselves to not let this glitch take effect (by slowing down the FF to only 3 arrows). We have to untrain ourselves and see what happens.


----------



## Mikef5

*Next Round of Upgrade Notices Being Sent Out*

______

_Due to the sensitive nature of rebuilds and customer impacting work which may result in the outages you experienced , customers in *Hayward, San Leandro and San Lorenzo* are being notified via mailers of the upcoming construction and/or potential outage activity. The mailings should begin to hit their mailboxes around September 4th._

________


So the next areas for upgrades are out and you should be getting your notices in Sept and yes the upgrades in the other areas are continuing and I should have some information on that some time soon.....just not now... be patient










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## lickwid

I had a quick question for everyone regarding channels available for Comcast Digital Classic customers.


I currently have a TivoHD with 2 Motorola CableCards. The problem I'm having is that my CableCard1 is not able to bring in channel 518 (Encore West) and 586 (Flix), but they come up fine with CableCard2.


My question is, am I supposed to get these two channels with Digital Classic? The reason I ask is because I called Comcast to tell them I could receive it on one card, but not the other, and they told me that I was NOT supposed to be getting at all, since those two channels are part of the "Digital Preferred" package, whatever that means.


Can somebody with a Channel Listing for the Bay Area/Fremont area help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11485550
> 
> *Next Round of Upgrade Notices Being Sent Out*
> 
> ______
> 
> _Due to the sensitive nature of rebuilds and customer impacting work which may result in the outages you experienced , customers in *Hayward, San Leandro and San Lorenzo* are being notified via mailers of the upcoming construction and/or potential outage activity. The mailings should begin to hit their mailboxes around September 4th._
> 
> ________
> 
> 
> So the next areas for upgrades are out and you should be getting your notices in Sept and yes the upgrades in the other areas are continuing and I should have some information on that some time soon.....just not now... be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



"sigh"...still no mention of Santa Rosa...


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lickwid* /forum/post/11485666
> 
> 
> I had a quick question for everyone regarding channels available for Comcast Digital Classic customers.
> 
> 
> I currently have a TivoHD with 2 Motorola CableCards. The problem I'm having is that my CableCard1 is not able to bring in channel 518 (Encore West) and 586 (Flix), but they come up fine with CableCard2.
> 
> 
> My question is, am I supposed to get these two channels with Digital Classic? The reason I ask is because I called Comcast to tell them I could receive it on one card, but not the other, and they told me that I was NOT supposed to be getting at all, since those two channels are part of the "Digital Preferred" package, whatever that means.
> 
> 
> Can somebody with a Channel Listing for the Bay Area/Fremont area help me out? Thanks.



I have Digital Classic and am pretty sure I get 586 "Flix", but I don't know about 518 Encore, I don't think I get that one.


----------



## lickwid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11485716
> 
> 
> I have Digital Classic and am pretty sure I get 586 "Flix", but I don't know about 518 Encore, I don't think I get that one.



Maybe I'll just call them to see if they can figure out why I can't get 586 "Flix", and hopefully they can fix it. I'll just consider myself lucky that I can tune in 518 "Encore West". I mainly record the HD shows only anyway.


Not sure if most of you guys get it, but the National Geographic HD channel is awesome. Becoming my new favorite channel besides ESPNHD and DiscoveryHD.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11485550
> 
> *Next Round of Upgrade Notices Being Sent Out*
> 
> ______
> 
> _Due to the sensitive nature of rebuilds and customer impacting work which may result in the outages you experienced , customers in *Hayward, San Leandro and San Lorenzo* are being notified via mailers of the upcoming construction and/or potential outage activity. The mailings should begin to hit their mailboxes around September 4th._
> 
> ________
> 
> 
> So the next areas for upgrades are out and you should be getting your notices in Sept and yes the upgrades in the other areas are continuing and I should have some information on that some time soon.....just not now... be patient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I just got the comcast upgrade notice in the mail yesterday. I am in the Sunnyvale slums around Lawrence, Wolfe, El Camino, and Reed. I'll start believing this when I actually see the trucks in the neighborhood.


-Steve


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11485673
> 
> 
> "sigh"...still no mention of Santa Rosa...



Jim,

I'm sorry, how remiss of me.... To all my friend in Santa Rosa.....I forgot what I was going to say.... Oh yeah, You are not forgotten, but please be patient you will be upgraded but hopefully not before I am ...










Yes, Jim I'm pulling your leg. If I find out anything about Santa Rosa you'll be the first one I'll tell. You've been waiting as long as I have to finally have our areas finished and upgraded. The Northern and Southern ghetto's have to stick together










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11486255
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I'm sorry, how remiss of me.... To all my friend in Santa Rosa.....I forgot what I was going to say.... Oh yeah, You are not forgotten, but please be patient you will be upgraded but hopefully not before I am ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Jim I'm pulling your leg. If I find out anything about Santa Rosa you'll be the first one I'll tell. You've been waiting as long as I have to finally have our areas finished and upgraded. The Northern and Southern ghetto's have to stick together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11483040
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> The supervisor actually said the techs don't have equipment to check digital channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? That's totally ludicrous, every tech that I've ever dealt with had test equipment to do a basic signal/channel checks and I find it hard to believe that they rely on a customers box for anything other than to verify that the channels are not showing up on that particular box.



What the Comcast guys have said to me when I had signal issues caused by them is the vans don't have the equipment but the bucket trucks do. They send the vans out first basically as level 1 truck support and only after they have confirmed an issue, will they schedule a bucket truck. I don't know if he was just making the stuff up, but it matched my experience.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11486417
> 
> 
> What the Comcast guys have said to me when I had signal issues caused by them is the vans don't have the equipment but the bucket trucks do. They send the vans out first basically as level 1 truck support and only after they have confirmed an issue, will they schedule a bucket truck. I don't know if he was just making the stuff up, but it matched my experience.



Well, things do change and it's been awhile since my brother did this work but it seems to me that sending 2 trucks is a waste of resources but hey it's their money and their work load.

If it were me, I'd just send one truck with all the proper test equipment and if there was no problem or the problem was something the customer had done, then charge them for the truck roll. But if there is a problem with the cable system then you are already there and have the proper equipment to test and or fix it and I didn't waste 2 techs time and have to set up another time with the customer for the bucket truck to come. Works for me but..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

When I had a temperature sensitive signal problem (degraded at night) last November, the first tech needlessly replaced all of the coax connectors and removed a splitter without telling me. I just found out about the splitter a few days ago when I tried to hook up the cable modem. That tech told me he had no equipment to measure the error rates for digital channels. I had to schedule another tech appointment, and that tech #2 didn't/couldn't do anything other than submitting a request to have the network department check the outside signals.


----------



## D-Real

Mikef5, thanks for the great news on the upgrades to the Hayward, San Leandro and San Lorenzo systems. I got my notice last night and just couldn't believe it. After years of begging and pleading, Comcast will finally update our system. I'm glad they are finally fulfilling the promise made last December. I can't wait to see all the new HD and On Demand content.


----------



## Philip Klein

A person who does a lot of writing for the Inquirer (a British-based website that is very good for computer news) has posted this on the problems he having when Comcast took over his cable internet service from Time Warner. Again, not cable TV based but indicative of the quality of Comcast technical assistance.


http: www.theinquirer.net/?article=42031 


- Phil


----------



## Keenan

The first line install/service guys use a meter that's pretty common in the industry, I can't think of the make/model off hand, but I believe it's only capable of checking the overall line parameters, not individual channel frequencies.


----------



## nikeykid

this is quite a surprise if you are a big football fan as i am...

http://fsnbayarea.com/Sched_CollegeHD.jsp 


looks like FSN is doing 3 games in HD a week this year?? awesome! time for FSN+BAHD (about the 10th time i asked for it)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philip Klein* /forum/post/11487488
> 
> 
> A person who does a lot of writing for the Inquirer (a British-based website that is very good for computer news) has posted this on the problems he having when Comcast took over his cable internet service from Time Warner. Again, not cable TV based but indicative of the quality of Comcast technical assistance.
> 
> 
> http: www.theinquirer.net/?article=42031



It sounds like a lot of his problems have to do with being a business class customer with TWC and being pawned off on the consumer division when Comcast took over.


Comcast probably should have just told the business class customers we can't support you rather than giving this guy the runaround. This guy probably should have dumped Comcast after the first few tries, realizing he was no longer getting the service level he was paying for.


It appears to have come to the point where he is setting himself up for a Pyrrhic victory trying to get Comcast to fix something they are clearly incapable of fixing and getting more frustrated trying to do so.


----------



## dkwong

Did anyone else's local HD channels over Comcast QAM get shuffled around this weekend? KPIX moved to where KTVU used to be and what used to be KPIX is blank. KQED and KGO got switched around. I had to do a channel rescan on my TV to get everything back to the right place.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11497288
> 
> 
> Did anyone else's local HD channels over Comcast QAM get shuffled around this weekend? KPIX moved to where KTVU used to be and what used to be KPIX is blank. KQED and KGO got switched around. I had to do a channel rescan on my TV to get everything back to the right place.



KPIX/KTVU HD share a frequency on my headend, as do KGO/KQED HD. However, the PAT/PMT is the same now as it was on Aug30. So I guess the answer on my headend would be "no".


----------



## clau

I'm in Sunnyvale, and I do not subscribe to any digital plans. I have a QAM tuner in my TV. I get the clear HD channels like FOX-HD, and so on. My question is this: if I rent a HD cable tuner box from Comcast, will I be able to see ESPN-HD, DISC-HD and FDN-HD? Or do I have to subscribe to a digital plan in order to get those channels on the cable tuner box? Thanks.


----------



## bobby94928

Those stations are encrypted, which is why you can't get them clear today. You will have to subscribe to a digital tier to receive them and you will need a box or a cable card if your TV has a slot for it.


----------



## clau

So I need to subscribe to a digital tier before I can watch those channels, even if I were to use a Comcast HD tuner box?


----------



## c3

Renting a Comcast HD STB by itself does not give you any additional channels.


----------



## clau

The reason why I asked is that I have another 3 year old TV with CableCard, and that one can receive those 3 channels. It is probably a grandfathered in feature.


----------



## MikeSM

So I am watching a recording of Dogfights that was recorded Thursday on HIST on my SXRD and I'm seeing letterboxing on both top/bottom and left/right. So I start trying to figure out what happened with Sage that caused the problem.


Well, it's not Sage, as my Comcast DVR has the same issue. Turns out the problem is that Dogfights is a native HD program in 16x9 format, and letterboxed for 4:3 SD presentation on HIST. When I display this on my 16x9 set, I get another set of black bars. This really sucks.


When are we going to see HIST in HD in our system? It's supposed to launch shortly on DirectTV.


Thx,

Mike


----------



## raghu1111

Most programs on History channel are 16:9, even the old programs. But I notice 'HD' tag in program info only today. Some Dogfight are on HD OnDemand (700 -> News & World -> History Channel).


My guess is that Comcast will add a few HD channels in late Sept.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11509114
> 
> 
> The reason why I asked is that I have another 3 year old TV with CableCard, and that one can receive those 3 channels. It is probably a grandfathered in feature.



If you are grandfathered and get an HD box, you should be getting the same channels on the HD box as you are with your CableCARD device.


----------



## smthrsd

Does anyone know if Comcast offer plans to offer a cable box with native passthrough?


----------



## dkwong

Just got an m-card installed in my TivoHD and all is good. There were no problems whatsoever. I'm getting all the channels that I should be getting with the Digital Preferred package. Man, MojoHD looks good.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/11517009
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast offer plans to offer a cable box with native passthrough?



No idea. This is one of the mail reasons I bought a TivoHD.The native pass-through works very well.


Now if they could just bring me an m-card. I brought mine up just too early. I have 2 s-cards and the one is not validated correctly. Hopefully they will bring an m-card when they come out again on Friday....


Kevin


----------



## NeilPeart

I think it's time to leave Comcast. I moved from a 750MHz+ area to Sunnyvale, so the lack of the InHDs and EPSN2 was a bit of a shock. They keep trying to reassure me that Sunnyvale WILL be upgraded, or they simply blame the Sunnyvale government for non-cooperation. I simply wish we didn't pay the same as those who receive MANY more HD channels:

*Sunnyvale:*

702 KTVU - (Fox)

703 KNTV - (NBC)

705 KPIX - (CBS)

707 KGO - (ABC)

709 KQED - (PBS)

720 FSN HD

722 Discovery - HD

723 ESPN - HD

730 HBO - HD

*Bay Area Neighbors:*

703 KNTV (NBC)

704 KRON (IND)

705 KPIX (CBS)

707 KGO (ABC)

709 KQED (PBS)

719 MOJO (Formerly INHD-1)

720 FSNBA (Check Local Listings for times)

721 Vs/Golf HD

722 Discovery-HD

723 ESPN - HD

724 ESPN2 HD

725 NFL Network HD

725 HD Special Events

726 TNT HD

727 Universal HD

728 MHD

730 HBO - HD

732 Cinemax - HD

734 Starz! - HD

736 Showtime - HD

*Some Bay Area Locations:*

702 KTVU (Fox)

703 KNTV (NBC)

704 KRON (IND)

705 KPIX (CBS)

706 KICU-DT

707 KGO (ABC)

709 KQED (PBS)

710 KBCW HD

711 National Geographic HD

712 A&E HD

713 TBS HD

714 HGTV HD

715 Food HD

716 ABC Family HD

717 History HD

719 MOJO (Formerly INHD-1)

720 FSNBA (Check Local Listings for times)

721 Vs/Golf HD

722 Discovery-HD

723 ESPN - HD

724 ESPN2 HD

725 NFL Network HD

725 HD Special Events

726 TNT HD

727 Universal HD

728 MHD

729 Disney

730 HBO - HD

732 Cinemax - HD

734 Starz! - HD

736 Showtime - HD


If this is the case then I believe the Sunnyvale locations (and other 550MHz areas) should receive pro-rated bills. I think it's time to leave the Comcast Cable fold (not to mention the sheer offal that is the CableCard systems). I just want my the freedom to records my shows without paying a monthly fee for TiVo and without the need for strictly-controlled, CableLabs-blessed OCCUR computers. Satellite may have worse image quality but frankly the sheer amount of HD channels is staggering, and MPEG4-encoding should reduce picture-quality issues. At least my DB4 antenna still functions, but another marvelous anomaly of my new residence is the OTA channels are more difficult to receive as well...


I do apologize for the diatribe but I am feeling quite frustrated, and now that my 1-year special price has ended the monthly cost for such a pittance of HD is galling.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11519617
> 
> *Some Bay Area Locations:*
> 
> 702 KTVU (Fox)
> 
> 703 KNTV (NBC)
> 
> 704 KRON (IND)
> 
> 705 KPIX (CBS)
> 
> 706 KICU-DT
> 
> 707 KGO (ABC)
> 
> 709 KQED (PBS)
> 
> 710 KBCW HD
> 
> 711 National Geographic HD
> 
> 712 A&E HD
> 
> 713 TBS HD
> 
> 714 HGTV HD
> 
> 715 Food HD
> 
> 716 ABC Family HD
> 
> 717 History HD
> 
> 719 MOJO (Formerly INHD-1)
> 
> 720 FSNBA (Check Local Listings for times)
> 
> 721 Vs/Golf HD
> 
> 722 Discovery-HD
> 
> 723 ESPN - HD
> 
> 724 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 725 NFL Network HD
> 
> 725 HD Special Events
> 
> 726 TNT HD
> 
> 727 Universal HD
> 
> 728 MHD
> 
> 729 Disney
> 
> 730 HBO - HD
> 
> 732 Cinemax - HD
> 
> 734 Starz! - HD
> 
> 736 Showtime - HD



Where did you find this list? This looks like the list with the 8 new channels that are coming......


Kevin


----------



## NeilPeart

That's just a list from another HD site with "someone" speculating the numerical associations - I think channels 711-717 & 729 are just assumptions or "guesstimates" regarding their numerical associations. Regardless of the actual numbers, those are still 8 more upcoming channels the 550MHz areas will lack. 550MHz areas receive 9 HD channels; other receive 20 HD channels, and still others receive 28 HD channels and we all pay the same! That is a very biased tier...


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11520020
> 
> 
> That's just a list from another HD site with "someone" speculating the numerical associations - I think channels 711-717 & 729 are just assumptions or "guesstimates" regarding their numerical associations. Regardless of the actual numbers, those are still 8 more upcoming channels the 550MHz areas will lack. 550MHz areas receive 9 HD channels; other receive 20 HD channels, and still others receive 28 HD channels and we all pay the same! That is a very biased tier...



Thanks, that makes more sense. I very much doubt they will move KBCW off 712. They want it to line up with its basic cable channel...


Kevin


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11520020
> 
> 
> That's just a list from another HD site with "someone" speculating the numerical associations - I think channels 711-717 & 729 are just assumptions or "guesstimates" regarding their numerical associations. Regardless of the actual numbers, those are still 8 more upcoming channels the 550MHz areas will lack. 550MHz areas receive 9 HD channels; other receive 20 HD channels, and still others receive 28 HD channels and we all pay the same! That is a very biased tier...



Neil,

I can assure you that SunnyVale is in the process, right now, of upgrading their system. There are "some areas" in SunnyVale and Milpitas that will be activated soon ( Wish I could give you a time frame but I can't ). When they let me release the dates I will post it here. So my advice to you is give it a little more time. I'm in the same boat as you, a 550 MHz area, so I know how you feel but it is coming just not as fast as we all wish it would.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49

Mikef5,


Are you at liberty to disclose how close the non-550 areas are to getting additional HD channels? Days? Weeks? Months?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11520388
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> Are you at liberty to disclose how close the non-550 areas are to getting additional HD channels? Days? Weeks? Months?



No I'm not, but if I was a betting man I'd look at the other providers and when they are going to release their new channels, that could give you an idea when Comcast might do theirs....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11520589
> 
> 
> No I'm not, but if I was a betting man I'd look at the other providers and when they are going to release their new channels, that could give you an idea when Comcast might do theirs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Isn't DirectTV adding more HD channels mid-September?


----------



## NeilPeart

Thanks for the reassurance, but I still think Comcast should pro-rate those on older systems that receive less HD channels - we play the same yet receive FAR less. Is there a way to determine what city has what bandwidth, so when I'm ready to buy a home I can move to an area with more bandwidth?!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11521222
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance, but I still think Comcast should pro-rate those on older systems that receive less HD channels - we play the same yet receive FAR less. Is there a way to determine what city has what bandwidth, so when I'm ready to buy a home I can move to an area with more bandwidth?!



Neil,

Comcast has plans to have all areas in the Bay Area upgraded in 18 months ( from last December ) so by the time you get ready to buy that house, all areas should be upgraded... or at least that's the plan...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11521222
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance, but I still think Comcast should pro-rate those on older systems that receive less HD channels - we play the same yet receive FAR less. Is there a way to determine what city has what bandwidth, so when I'm ready to buy a home I can move to an area with more bandwidth?!



Just be ready to move every 7-8 years....I moved to Saratoga ~9 years ago and one of the Big Benefits was they had just been upgraded TO 550Mhz and had Cable Internet... That was a huge jump from San Jose's A/B Cable system that only had 300Mhz combined (and dialup)










Now San Jose has 860Mhz...and Saratoga is in the Ghetto with 550Mhz










But instead of moving, I just took a 1Yr sabbatical from Comcast and have been enjoying Dish-HD for a while (maybe I'll move back when Comcast finishes the Saratoga upgrade..since they offer those nice welcome back discounts


----------



## btwyx

I'm assuming its not news that with Comcast and the NFL having their dissagreement, the NFL network is no longer in the digital package at 180. That is even though its listed on their website as in the package and my TiVo doesn't know that its gone. I didn't find out until my TiVo was recording a blank channels for last week's Thursday 9ers game. (I saw the second half on KPIX instead.)


So I just rang Comcast to complain that they hadn't told me or updated the website, so I missed the game. I signed up for the Sports Tier, and they said they'd waive the usual $1.99 change fee and give me the sports tier discounted to $2.99 until February. I'm assuming, if you complain about the NFL Network getting dropped, you get the freebies.


I'd originally got the sports tier when I sign up with Comcast last year, all I really wanted was SPEED. I noticed it was also in the "Premier Tier" as well, the 2 tiers have a lot of channels in common, so I decided change over to that and got charged the $1.99 fee. Then this year they dropped half the channels in the Premier tier so you got less than the Sports for 4c more a month. Quite annoying, but as I still got SPEED I never bothered to pay the $1.99 to switch back.


----------



## mds54

Speaking of NFLNET.....

What happened to channel 725?

It's gone from my Guide and Favorites list.

(Yes, I have the sports tier package)


----------



## bobby94928

I just checked and we still have channel 725 in Rohnert Park, nothing on it of course.


----------



## zeldor

does anyone know what HD channels santa clara (the city) should be getting?

At the moment I have comast hooked to my mythtv box with no HD cable

recvr box. I get the locals which is mostly what I care about.

was going to upgrade to a digital cable box when hockey season starts.


thanks

*Bay Area Neighbors:*

...
*Some Bay Area Locations:*

...

I do apologize for the diatribe but I am feeling quite frustrated, and now that my 1-year special price has ended the monthly cost for such a pittance of HD is galling.[/quote]


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11520684
> 
> 
> Isn't DirectTV adding more HD channels mid-September?



DirecTV is launching these channels on the 14th:


A&E

Big Ten Network

Cartoon Network

CNN

Food Network

Golf/Versus

HGTV

History

NFL Network

National Geo

Simithsonian

TBS


Dish beat DirecTV for History Channel HD though, that just went active on their STB's a few mins ago.


Looks like Comcast SFBA will be dead last in HD channels (again) in a week or so.


PS DirecTV is turning on 6 MORE HBO HD channels next month or so, or so I heard from a friend working with them.


This is even more galling for me, as I'm in 860 Mhz plant, and there is a ton of capacity that doesn't even have a QAM carrier up on it at all. I feel badly for the 550 areas, but how come we have all this empty capacity that could be filled with HD channels that the DBS guys are already broadcasting, at a lower price than Comcast is charging?


Thx

Mike


----------



## Everion

Can anyone in the Rohnert Park/Cotati/Sebastopol area confirm that Digital Preferred Plus is required to get an HDDVR? I have a new HDTV coming Friday and my dad went in to pick up an HDDVR box for me but was told he would have to switch from Digital Preferred $14.95 to Digital Preferred Plus $45.95 and would be charged $6.99 for a Digital Programming Access Fee as well as the $7.00 for the HDDVR box.


----------



## bigsur

Hey all, just got my new tv, now trying to figure out the cable situation in west san jose/ saratogi


I currently have comcast digital cable with premium channels. I would like to upgrade to comcast hd with dvr and premium channels (hbo mostly)


First question is wheter its worth it these days to stick with comcast, or switch to direct tv or dish network. I will probably stick with comcast (for Now) unless one of the other providers has a killer hot deal.


2nd question is whether or not i should provide my own dvr box for use? im sure comcast gives/rents you one, but im sure it costs more than it should and has a small hard drive space.


Any info would be appreciated. Will be calling comcast tommorow and threatening to cancel my current package and see what they throw at me.


Thanks in advance


----------



## KernelG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11531879
> 
> 
> DirecTV is launching these channels on the 14th:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> CNN
> 
> ...



I didn't expect it when I got my HDTV and the Comcast HD box three years ago, but I've been very spoiled by KTVU's (mostly*) gorgeous newscasts in HD, as well as KGO and now even KRON. It's especially great for text and graphics. Big movies and 5.1 surround yeah, but I guess I'm a news geek as well.


So now I find myself wondering how many months it will take to get CNN HD on Comcast. Or worse. Is there good news coming?

*If only KTVU's helicopter shots weren't always chock full o' glitches, and their remote feeds weren't so often covered in digital noise (or upsampled?).


----------



## bentleyazure

im all the way from Virginia, and saw this was a specific Comcast thread for San Francisco...


I dont know how you all feel about Comcast, but people around Richmond,VA absolutely hate the company. Horrible service and customer service. Just wanted to let you all know of something I found yesterday thats pretty funny...


I was looking at websites to create a forum for Comcast Horror stories...so naturally I tried IHateComcast.com. And of course it was taken, but the funny thing is...Comcast Cable Communications actually OWNS IHateComcast.com...pretty sh*tty when you are a company and you have to buy websites that are degrading to you so it can't get out as quick as it normally would....PM if you have a comcast horror story and I plan to make a forum solely for comcast problems


----------



## bentleyazure

oh yeah...GO NINERS


----------



## rsra13

Sorry we all here are Comcast fanboys










jk!


----------



## milt9

does anyone in bayarea on comcast cable have analog radio FM?

milt


----------



## walk

dslreports.com has a forum dedicated to bitching about comcast. suggest you try there.


honestly comcast has been a pretty good thing for the bay area, compared to the 2-3 cable companies that preceeded it.


I mean when they took over here we had no HD at all, no DVR, and 1.5mbit cable modem. Now we have many HD channels with more coming all the time, at superb quality I might add, unlike satellites, and 6-8mbit cable modem with "speed boost".


----------



## milt9

not bitching, just asking for information.

milt


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milt9* /forum/post/11541397
> 
> 
> not bitching, just asking for information.
> 
> milt



Milt,

I don't think the bitching comment was meant for you but for the Va. poster.

To answer your question, I don't think there is analog FM radio left in the Bay Area, I believe it's all gone to digital or soon will be.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

We might still have it in Santa Rosa but I'm not sure how to even check.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11526987
> 
> 
> I just checked and we still have channel 725 in Rohnert Park, nothing on it of course.



Nope.....gone for three days now in San Jose. I can't even manually

punch it in anymore. So, I'm paying extra for NFLNET, but now the

HD channel has been taken away from me??? C'MON COMCAST!!!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11543142
> 
> 
> Nope.....gone for three days now in San Jose. I can't even manually
> 
> punch it in anymore. So, I'm paying extra for NFLNET, but now the
> 
> HD channel has been taken away from me??? C'MON COMCAST!!!



That's weird that you lost it and it's still on here on a 550 MHz area in Milpitas. It is just listed as 725 with no name and the guide says To Be Announced. Go figure...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I lost ESPN today, or yesterday... Not sure what the deal is with that.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11543684
> 
> 
> I lost ESPN today, or yesterday... Not sure what the deal is with that.



Jim,

You lost it ?? or it's there but can't access it ?? or not there at all ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mr. wally

probably a dumb questions, but i'm concerned whether the upgrades in saramilgatos will be finished by next year as comcast has promised.


i'm in l.g. and haven't seen any evidence that the upgrade to 1mil hz is actually happening. i don't see any trucks or people out working on the lines or boxes. is the upgrade all done internally by new/improved equipment or software, or do they also need to make hardware upgrades out in the field?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11543713
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> You lost it ?? or it's there but can't access it ?? or not there at all ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's not tuning, says "Searching for signal on : Basic Cable In" with an S3. It's not getting any signal at all. IOW, no signal being sent because if I use the signal meter for stations I don't get, like HBO, it does give a reading and then the CC screen pops up. With ESPN, nothing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/11543761
> 
> 
> probably a dumb questions, but i'm concerned whether the upgrades in saramilgatos will be finished by next year as comcast has promised.
> 
> 
> i'm in l.g. and haven't seen any evidence that the upgrade to 1mil hz is actually happening. i don't see any trucks or people out working on the lines or boxes. is the upgrade all done internally by new/improved equipment or software, or do they also need to make hardware upgrades out in the field?



A lot of the work is done at the head end and not normally visible to the customer but some of the work is done outside where you may or may not see trucks rolling around, it really depends on your area on what needs to be done. I can tell you from some of the info I've been able to ascertain the upgrades for the SaraMilgatos area is on schedule or ahead of schedule. My best guess is that this area will be done before the end of the year if not sooner. Some nodes in this area are going to light off soon, you will know when you get a letter with the new channel line up in it and it will tell you when you will be activated ( some people have already received their letters ) . So far I have not received the letter










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11543796
> 
> 
> It's not tuning, says "Searching for signal on : Basic Cable In" with an S3. It's not getting any signal at all. IOW, no signal being sent because if I use the signal meter for stations I don't get, like HBO, it does give a reading and then the CC screen pops up. With ESPN, nothing.



So you're using the Tivo ?? Do you still have a Comcast box or know someone that has one ?? The reason I ask is I've been losing and regaining channels on and off for weeks now and it's do to the upgrades happening in this area. Some times they forget to return the system to normal and that may of happened in your area. If someone else in Santa Rosa that is using the Motorola box could tell us what channel 723 says or if they are still getting it that would help a lot in trouble shooting.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11544012
> 
> 
> So you're using the Tivo ?? Do you still have a Comcast box or know someone that has one ?? The reason I ask is I've been losing and regaining channels on and off for weeks now and it's do to the upgrades happening in this area. Some times they forget to return the system to normal and that may of happened in your area. If someone else in Santa Rosa that is using the Motorola box could tell us what channel 723 says or if they are still getting it that would help a lot in trouble shooting.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hopefully someone will chime in, all I have is the S3 and the HDHR which doesn't tune encrypted stations. It will show whether there is a signal or not, but it seems apparent there is no signal being sent, at least that's my assumption.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11544040
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone will chime in, all I have is the S3 and the HDHR which doesn't tune encrypted stations. It will show whether there is a signal or not, but it seems apparent there is no signal being sent, at least that's my assumption.



The no signal being sent was exactly what happened to me last week when I lost 702 and 705 ( I think







) turned out the system was being worked on and they didn't return the system back to normal. You'll have to get Comcast to get a hold of the head end to find out if they are working on the system and why it's been out for so long ( see if there's an open trouble ticket on the system ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## cgw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milt9* /forum/post/11541135
> 
> 
> does anyone in bayarea on comcast cable have analog radio FM?
> 
> milt



I had it until a month or two ago. I used it to tape Cartalk and Prairie Home Companion from the Comcast analog FM signal to listen to while commuting (proving that there is still use for audio cassettes). But I got only static one weekend and analog radio has been gone ever since. I now tape those shows off of KQED, which is carried by Comcast on channel 960. If you use an optical link from the Comcast box to your receiver, this will not give you an audio signal that reaches the tape out jacks; you need to go from the audio out RCA jacks on the Comcast box to the receiver. The signal strength was too low until I changed the audio settings on the main menu of the Comcast box from "matrix" to "stereo."


p.s. Cartalk is also available via podcast, but only a small part of Prairie Home Companion is podcast. But if my car can play cassettes, it is a good bet that it does not have an iPod port.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11543209
> 
> 
> That's weird that you lost it and it's still on here on a 550 MHz area in Milpitas. It is just listed as 725 with no name and the guide says To Be Announced. Go figure...



That's the way it *was* here in San Jose until Monday.

I'm assuming that this is the channel that will be used for

HD NFLNET once Comcast decides to give it back to us.

This has happened before, but this time I can't even get

725 back manually.


I guess if you had some "inside info" on 725/NFLNET-HD being

activated, you would have told us?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11544242
> 
> 
> The no signal being sent was exactly what happened to me last week when I lost 702 and 705 ( I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) turned out the system was being worked on and they didn't return the system back to normal. You'll have to get Comcast to get a hold of the head end to find out if they are working on the system and why it's been out for so long ( see if there's an open trouble ticket on the system ).
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's back as of 5pm......and, I have 8 brand new HD channels!! Just kidding, just the SOS..


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11545533
> 
> 
> It's back as of 5pm......and, I have 8 brand new HD channels!! Just kidding, just the SOS..



That's what's suppose to happen, they normally will work until prime time ( 5 pm ) and then they are suppose to return the system back to normal, which most of the time they do but there's always that one time.......









That's also a good indicator that your area is in the process of being upgraded.

8 new HD channels that sounds familiar










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11545786
> 
> 
> 8 new HD channels that sounds familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikef5



Stop teasing and just bring it already!


----------



## Keenan

Info for TiVo owners, TTG, TTCB and MRV due in Nov,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=365225


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11545786
> 
> 
> That's what's suppose to happen, they normally will work until prime time ( 5 pm ) and then they are suppose to return the system back to normal, which most of the time they do but there's always that one time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's also a good indicator that your area is in the process of being upgraded.
> 
> 8 new HD channels that sounds familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I guess that is good news, at least I hope so.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11546387
> 
> 
> Info for TiVo owners, TTG, TTCB and MRV due in Nov,
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=365225



Whoohoo!!


----------



## bigsur

i just upgraded my comcast to hd package. im only getting 20 something channels in the 700 range. is that it?? wow i thought they had much more hd


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsur* /forum/post/11547929
> 
> 
> i just upgraded my comcast to hd package. im only getting 20 something channels in the 700 range. is that it?? wow i thought they had much more hd



That's it. To be fair, they don't downres it like some of the DBS guys do, but DirecTV will soon have 70 national HD channels (in another week or so), and will be adding more on top of that, and comcast is looking pretty poor from an HD perspective, at least in this market.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## rsra13

I love ADS!

In the past when the channel under 100 were analog recording 3-4 shows would take 30-50% of the hard disk. I'm talking about an old DVR, the one with DVI.

Now that we have ADS I was checking my recordings and we have like 20 shows recorded, basically cartoons, Disney Channel, stuff for the kids, and all of that is only using 10% of the hard disk space!


Edit: I forgot... that's Comcastic!


----------



## dailowai

I just moved to SJ and was playing around with my HDHR and was surprised to see what I am getting unencrypted. HDHR is picking up like 110 channels compared to my old house I only got like 70. For a while I was getting HBO, CNN and stuff over my HDHR but that is now gone. Maybe comcast was doing something on their end. Only thing I really care about is the locals anyways..


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11548700
> 
> 
> I love ADS!
> 
> In the past when the channel under 100 were analog recording 3-4 shows would take 30-50% of the hard disk. I'm talking about an old DVR, the one with DVI.
> 
> Now that we have ADS I was checking my recordings and we have like 20 shows recorded, basically cartoons, Disney Channel, stuff for the kids, and all of that is only using 10% of the hard disk space!
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot... that's Comcastic!



The DCT-6412 Phase I and II had a Broadcom MPEG-2 encoder to record analog channels to hard disk. To get acceptable quality from that encoder, the bitrate was set to around 7.5 Mbps. Pretty high for SD, and the reason why it was quickly filling your hard disk.


The Phase III DCT-6412 and Phase IV DCH-6416 have an LSI Logic (now Magnum Semiconductor) MPEG-2 encoder. The bitrate was lowered to 6 Mbps (actually 6 Mbps average, 9 Mbps peak VBR). As a member of the team that designed that encoder, I felt they could have gone quite a bit lower on the bitrate. However, Motorola was so happy with the encoding quality at 6 Mbps, it was left at that setting. Also, there was some concern over encoding latency, which affects channel change time. Higher bitrates have lower latency, so that was another reason to stick with 6 Mbps.


The Digital Simulcast channels are encoded at a much lower bitrate, probably below 3 Mbps and maybe even approaching 2 Mbps. That's why you're able to pack more SD programs on your DVR.


Ron


----------



## tex94

I have a question: why does FSNBA HD only show some games in HD - even when they are being filmed in HD? They might show a game on SD and - even when the program is filmed in HD - they choose to leave FSNBA HD dormant with no programming. Do they have to pay Comcast extra to carry it in HD too? Seems like if you have it in HD you should show it in HD.


----------



## jefbal99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/11551009
> 
> 
> I have a question: why does FSNBA HD only show some games in HD - even when they are being filmed in HD? They might show a game on SD and - even when the program is filmed in HD - they choose to leave FSNBA HD dormant with no programming. Do they have to pay Comcast extra to carry it in HD too? Seems like if you have it in HD you should show it in HD.



They have to have the bandwidth to produce and distribute the HD stream, also it is more expensive to produce a game in HD rather than SD


----------



## walk

Not all games are shot in HD. Only about a third are.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/11551009
> 
> 
> I have a question: why does FSNBA HD only show some games in HD - even when they are being filmed in HD? They might show a game on SD and - even when the program is filmed in HD - they choose to leave FSNBA HD dormant with no programming. Do they have to pay Comcast extra to carry it in HD too? Seems like if you have it in HD you should show it in HD.



Normally I'd say that you need to go to the people that produce the program and yell at them to do more programs in HD. In this case, for those that forgot or didn't know, Comcast owns FSNBA so I guess you'll just have to yell at them










Also, all the games are not done in HD, the schedule is on FSNBA website. I'm sure the reason is cost and whether or not there are HD facilities at the ball park they are playing in would affect their ability to even do the game in HD. I would imagine that in time Comcast would want to do all or most of the games in HD just like ESPN-HD does.


As far as to why it's not a 24hr station, I have no idea but I think it would be a good idea if it was. It would solve the problem of the channel not getting turned on sometimes when a game is scheduled to be shown on that channel. If it's on all the time then that is not a problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11552001
> 
> 
> Normally I'd say that you need to go to the people that produce the program and yell at them to do more programs in HD. In this case, for those that forgot or didn't know, Comcast owns FSNBA so I guess you'll just have to yell at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, all the games are not done in HD, the schedule is on FSNBA website. I'm sure the reason is cost and whether or not there are HD facilities at the ball park they are playing in would affect their ability to even do the game in HD. I would imagine that in time Comcast would want to do all or most of the games in HD just like ESPN-HD does.
> 
> 
> As far as to why it's not a 24hr station, I have no idea but I think it would be a good idea if it was. It would solve the problem of the channel not getting turned on sometimes when a game is scheduled to be shown on that channel. If it's on all the time then that is not a problem.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Since it's squatting on that bandwidth already, I've never understood why it wasn't full time either. Maybe Comcast plans to use SDV on FSNBA-HD in the future. Ask Mr. J, he should be able to answer why it's not 24/7.


----------



## bobby94928

Jim is going to be happy to note that I saw CableCom hanging new fiber on Brookwood near Sonoma this morning. Gettin' closer there my friend.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11553939
> 
> 
> Jim is going to be happy to note that I saw CableCom hanging new fiber on Brookwood near Sonoma this morning. Gettin' closer there my friend.



As long as it's not been done for an intranet upgrade for the city since the cop shop is right there at that corner. For years, the city, and some of it's upper echelon employees at home had high speed internet access way before the public ever had it.


I have to stay pessimistic, that way come early 2008 and I'm still staring at the same 8 HD channels I won't be disappointed.


----------



## PerkyNot

I have have a question regarding NFL Net HD/725. I lost the channel early this week or late last week. Looks like others had the same issue but 725 came back. I still don't have it on guide and cannot manually get to it. Today I called Comcast support today and advised them of my problem. I talked with 3 different people who said it should be in the guide. I have a DCT3412 and DCT700 and neither has 725 in the guide. They did a soft reset on both boxes then a hard reset about 3 hrs later on the 3412. Still no 725. One tech said it looked it was a probably network and would call back. Never called. The last person I spoke to set up a tech visit. I told her I doubted it was a box problem. I'm in Redwood Shores/Redwood City headend. I wonder if anyone in my area is still missing 725?


Tnx,

John


----------



## Mikef5

Is anyone getting the Giants game in HD on channel 720 ??? It's in the guide and on the websites schedule and that's why the damn channel should be on 24 hours a day










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11557801
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the Giants game in HD on channel 720 ???



Yes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11557805
> 
> 
> Yes.



Thanks Walk, I just got off the phone with the CSR and what a waste of time. I plan on raising a big stink with the head end again. To bad Mr. J. is on vacation or I'd ***** to him also. I'm pi##ed, we don't get that much HD the way it is an the one station that matters they choose not to light off for the game tonight.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

It's on in Santa Rosa, of course, there is no guide info, never has been.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11557984
> 
> 
> It's on in Santa Rosa, of course, there is no guide info, never has been.



Well, I've got guide data but no game, I'll trade ya










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19

I've got the Giants game on 720.... but I'm in Hayward (550mhz) so I don't really have much more in HD


----------



## GeneWildersHair

I'm in Pittsburg, and I recieve channel 725 but there isn't any programming on it? Just says "to be announced". I read that some neighboring cities get NFL network HD on this channel??? I have never had anything on it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11558110
> 
> 
> I've got the Giants game on 720.... but I'm in Hayward (550mhz) so I don't really have much more in HD



The good news is you are in the next area to be upgraded, you should be getting a letter from Comcast soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11557801
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting the Giants game in HD on channel 720 ??? It's in the guide and on the websites schedule and that's why the damn channel should be on 24 hours a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



In HD here as well.


----------



## Mikef5

Well, now I'm getting the floating HD Logo but still no game, not a happy camper










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19

So when Hayward customers get letter notices saying to watch out for cable outages due to upgrading, how long should we expect to see our upgraded systems activated?


Should we expect to see any additional HD channels up and going before we get a new all-digital box? I'm impatiently waiting for ESPN2 HD


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/11557477
> 
> 
> I have have a question regarding NFL Net HD/725. I lost the channel early this week or late last week. Looks like others had the same issue but 725 came back. I still don't have it on guide and cannot manually get to it.



I don't have it in Campbell either. Used to have it, but not even in the guide right now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11558602
> 
> 
> So when Hayward customers get letter notices saying to watch out for cable outages due to upgrading, how long should we expect to see our upgraded systems activated?
> 
> 
> Should we expect to see any additional HD channels up and going before we get a new all-digital box? I'm impatiently waiting for ESPN2 HD



That's really hard to say, it really depends on how much needs to be changed out or upgraded but usually it takes a couple of months. There's more to it than just swapping out equipment, a lot more than I could explain to you but 2-3 months is a good guess-a-ment but could be sooner if there are no problems and everything goes without a hitch.... and that never happens does it ??










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/11557477
> 
> 
> I have have a question regarding NFL Net HD/725. I lost the channel early this week or late last week. Looks like others had the same issue but 725 came back. I still don't have it on guide and cannot manually get to it.



I was the one that first reported the loss of 725 at the beginning of the week (South San Jose) Seems like it's sporadic around the Bay Area. A call to a CSR and a soft hit did nothing. I still cannot access it manually. At least now I know I'm not the only one. I sure would like to see Comcast activate this channel as NFLNET-HD since the HD Games of the Week will start in a few days.....


----------



## walk

I have 725 in the guide but it's been dark since the end of last NFL season.


I don't subscribe to the "sports" package required to get NFL-Network but for the last 2-3 years they have put the live HD football games on that channel, for "free". Actually 2-3 years ago they ALSO put the Game of the Week replay show on there for free but last year they stopped that.


Supposedly NFL-Net did some pre-season games in HD this year but they were not shown on 725 at all (even for people that subscribe to NFL-Net). I do not know what Comcast's plan is for that channel this year. The first (regular season) game on NFL-Net isn't until November I think, so we probably will have to wait until then to find out....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11561748
> 
> 
> I have 725 in the guide but it's been dark since the end of last NFL season.
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to the "sports" package required to get NFL-Network but for the last 2-3 years they have put the live HD football games on that channel, for "free". Actually 2-3 years ago they ALSO put the Game of the Week replay show on there for free but last year they stopped that.
> 
> 
> Supposedly NFL-Net did some pre-season games in HD this year but they were not shown on 725 at all (even for people that subscribe to NFL-Net). I do not know what Comcast's plan is for that channel this year. The first (regular season) game on NFL-Net isn't until November I think, so we probably will have to wait until then to find out....



Walk,


As soon as Mr. J. gets back I'll ask him about channel 725 and what it's going to be used for and why the heck channel 720 isn't a 24 hour channel. Never got to see the game last night and I have this feeling it's still not fixed, we'll see on tonight's A's game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Poochie

Quick question - since the Niners are on MNF (ESPN-HD), and it's being transmitted in the local market on KPIX, does ESPN-HD get blacked out? I'd guess "no" as it's really ESPN's game and the retransmission is so locals without ESPN don't lose their home team's game, but that's just a guess on my part...


----------



## walk

I'm sure 720 isn't 24/7 because FSN doesn't broadcast in HD 24/7.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/11562450
> 
> 
> Quick question - since the Niners are on MNF (ESPN-HD), and it's being transmitted in the local market on KPIX, does ESPN-HD get blacked out? I'd guess "no" as it's really ESPN's game and the retransmission is so locals without ESPN don't lose their home team's game, but that's just a guess on my part...



It should be on both channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11562589
> 
> 
> It should be on both channels.



You would think that it would be on both, but it's a home game so if they go by the league rules the local station can have the national channel blocked locally. I'm hoping it's on both so I can do a comparison between the two broadcasts.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11562579
> 
> 
> I'm sure 720 isn't 24/7 because FSN doesn't broadcast in HD 24/7.



What they could do is just broadcast FSN channel 40 programing on it to keep the channel open and active and have it broadcast it's programing on both channels. That's what ESPN does, channel 38 and 39 broadcast the same programs that are on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD, so there's no reason why Comcast couldn't do the same with channels 40 and 720.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11562626
> 
> 
> You would think that it would be on both, but it's a home game so if they go by the league rules the local station can have the national channel blocked locally. I'm hoping it's on both so I can do a comparison between the two broadcasts.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm 99% positive it will be blacked out on ESPN, that's what's happened in the past IIRC.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11562759
> 
> 
> What they could do is just broadcast FSN channel 40 programing on it to keep the channel open and active and have it broadcast it's programing on both channels. That's what ESPN does, channel 38 and 39 broadcast the same programs that are on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD, so there's no reason why Comcast couldn't do the same with channels 40 and 720.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Talk about Deja Vu, I just checked channel 720 and they're doing just that, showing the same programing that's on channel 40 and showing it on 720 and some of that programing is in HD. Now they may just be testing the channel since we had a problem with the channel last night but it proves they can do it if they want to.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Well, I found out why 720 is active..... Big 12: Fresno St @ Texas A&M at 12:30 ( and it's not showing in the Guide ) but it does show that they could do what ESPN is doing if they wanted to.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

FSN could do that yes, but Comcast would have to buy upscaling equipment and dedicate it to that channel.


The MNF game should be on both ESPN and the local channel. The NFL usually allows this. You're thinking of the MLB blackout rules.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11562981
> 
> 
> FSN could do that yes, but Comcast would have to buy upscaling equipment and dedicate it to that channel.
> 
> 
> The MNF game should be on both ESPN and the local channel. The NFL usually allows this. You're thinking of the MLB blackout rules.



Walk, turn on channel 720 right now they're doing it right now so they already have the necessary equipment. The pre-game program was done in SD digital and 4x3 aspect ratio and the game is HD 16x9.


No NFL has the same rules, the reason is local advertisement revenues, it happened last year a lot so don't be surprised if it happens. One way around it is for the local station take the feed from ESPN and insert local advertisement during the commercial breaks so they both could show the game but you would see local advertisement if you watch the local channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11561965
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> As soon as Mr. J. gets back I'll ask him about channel 725 and what it's going to be used for and why the heck channel 720 isn't a 24 hour channel.....



Thanks Mikef5!

Could you also please ask Mr. J. why those of us that are subscribed to the Sports package are not receiving NFLNETHD *now* since they are active and already broadcasting some programming in HD?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11563213
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5!
> 
> Could you also please ask Mr. J. why those of us that are subscribed to the Sports package are not receiving NFLNETHD *now* since they are active and already broadcasting some programming in HD?



Did Comcast ever come to an agreement with NFLNet regarding tier placement? I don't think they have and that is probably why it's not there anymore. IIRC, NFLNet wanted Basic carriage and Comcast wanted to put it on a Sports tier. There was quite a few articles about it last year and I think this is the first year where there is no current agreement.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11563213
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5!
> 
> Could you also please ask Mr. J. why those of us that are subscribed to the Sports package are not receiving NFLNETHD *now* since they are active and already broadcasting some programming in HD?



I can ask but I'd almost bet it might be on how the contract for the programing was written. They might only have the rights to show some of the games and not all the games but I'll ask just the same.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11563283
> 
> 
> Did Comcast ever come to an agreement with NFLNet regarding tier placement? I don't think they have and that is probably why it's not there anymore. IIRC, NFLNet wanted Basic carriage and Comcast wanted to put it on a Sports tier. There was quite a few articles about it last year and I think this is the first year where there is no current agreement.



I thought that was for the Big 10 ( college football ) that there was a problem with cost and tier placement







I might be confused though, it wouldn't be the first time










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

It's looks like Comcast does have some agreement with NFLNet per the below posting, check the pic posted in the thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post11563294


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11563319
> 
> 
> I thought that was for the Big 10 ( college football ) that there was a problem with cost and tier placement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be confused though, it wouldn't be the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, there is a problem with Big 10, and frankly, I agree with Comcast. If you let Big 10 get what it wants then every other conference that starts an RSN will want the same placement.


OTOH, you can bet any Comcast owned RSN will get whatever placement they want.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11563357
> 
> 
> OTOH, you can bet any Comcast owned RSN will get whatever placement they want.



You mean like FSNBA ???









and why are you not watching the Giants getting their butts beat by the Dodgers ( in HD ) ...... I guess that answers it's self doesn't it

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I have seen FSN doing the SD-upconvert thing, using their side-bars with logo, similar to what ESPN does - but that is FSN doing it, NOT Comcast. That's what I meant, I should have been more clear..er..


Just like when KTVU or KPIX or KGO has standard-def programming on the HD channel, THEY do the upconverting and send a HD signal to Comcast - Comcast just passes it on. What you are asking for with FSN would require Comcast to do the upconverting (or I guess, just broadcast a SD signal on the 720 channel).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11563817
> 
> 
> I have seen FSN doing the SD-upconvert thing, using their side-bars with logo, similar to what ESPN does - but that is FSN doing it, NOT Comcast. That's what I meant, I should have been more clear..er..
> 
> 
> Just like when KTVU or KPIX or KGO has standard-def programming on the HD channel, THEY do the upconverting and send a HD signal to Comcast - Comcast just passes it on. What you are asking for with FSN would require Comcast to do the upconverting (or I guess, just broadcast a SD signal on the 720 channel).



Walk,

*Comcast owns FSNBA*, it's their station now, they can do with it what they want and yes, that's exactly what I want them to do, send a standard signal for those programs that are not HD and show the HD programing when available and do it all the time. What I want them to do is stop shutting off the channel all the time and having to remember to flip the switch when they want to show something on 720. Just like they did last night in my area, they didn't turn the channel on.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

anyone watching ucla byu on versus HD? best PQ i've seen of any college football HD today!! cal will be playing at least once on versus (big game). looking forward to its coverage now.


----------



## nikeykid

boy how far we've come. right now as i type:


Texas TCU on 720

UCLA BYU on 721

LSU VTECH on 723

Auburn SFlorida on 724.


awesome.


----------



## walk

Yeah and there was a game on 707 earlier too.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11563965
> 
> *Comcast owns FSNBA*, it's their station now, they can do with it what they want and yes, that's exactly what I want them to do, send a standard signal for those programs that are not HD and show the HD programing when available and do it all the time. What I want them to do is stop shutting off the channel all the time and having to remember to flip the switch when they want to show something on 720. Just like they did last night in my area, they didn't turn the channel on.


*I know*, actually I think "Rainbow Media" owns FSNBA, but is a subsidiary of Comcast







I'm just saying, for the other channels like ESPN (or KTVU or KBHK) the station itself originates the HD signal 24/7. With FSNBA (or NFL-Net) they do not do HD 24/7. If Comcast (Bay Area) wanted to put FSNBA on 720 in Hi-Def full-time they would need to invest in HD upconverting hardware and dedicate it to that channel (for the times when FSNBA isn't doing HD - and then switch it off when they are).


The best solution is for FSNBA to originate a HD signal 24/7 though, but that's a whole 'nother ball of wax.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11566104
> 
> *I know*, actually I think "Rainbow Media" owns FSNBA, but is a subsidiary of Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying, for the other channels like ESPN (or KTVU or KBHK) the station itself originates the HD signal 24/7. With FSNBA (or NFL-Net) they do not do HD 24/7. If Comcast (Bay Area) wanted to put FSNBA on 720 in Hi-Def full-time they would need to invest in HD upconverting hardware and dedicate it to that channel (for the times when FSNBA isn't doing HD - and then switch it off when they are).
> 
> 
> The best solution is for FSNBA to originate a HD signal 24/7 though, but that's a whole 'nother ball of wax.



Walk,

Just for your edification here is the press release on the sale of FSNBA....

*COMCAST TO ACQUIRE CABLEVISION'S RAINBOW MEDIA INTEREST IN FSN BAY AREA AND FSN NEW ENGLAND


Bethpage, NY and Philadelphia, PA * April 30, 2007 * Cablevision Systems Corporation (NYSE: CVC) and Comcast Corporation (NASDAQ: CMCSA, CMCSK) today announced that Comcast will purchase from Cablevision's programming subsidiary, Rainbow Media Holdings LLC, its 60 percent interest in FSN Bay Area and its 50 percent interest in FSN New England for $570 million in cash.


Upon completion of the FSN transactions, Comcast will own 100 percent of FSN New England and 60 percent of FSN Bay Area, with the remaining 40 percent still owned by an affiliate of News Corporation. Comcast will operate both networks and completion of these two transactions is subject to certain closing conditions.


For Comcast, the transactions add to its growing regional sports programming operations. The sale of FSN Bay Area and FSN New England allows a divestiture by Cablevision of its only remaining regional sports programming assets located outside of the New York market.*


The key point there is Comcast will operate both RSN's which a 60% majority holding of FSNBA.


As for your other points it is not necessary to do anything different than what they did tonight.. nothing, they have the equipment to do what I suggested. They don't have to up convert anything, digital signals are digital signals the only differences is the aspect ratio and the resolution. Broadcast stations do not up convert a SD signals they just put it through the same encoder that they use for the HD programing, they use one encoder for both. That's what KGO, KPIX etc. do .


Let's make it real simple, they showed they have the ability do what I suggested by the programing they showed today.... all they have to do is keep doing it... don't turn the channel off... it's that simple.

The reason they don't do it is because of the way the contract was written with FSNBA, at least that was what was told to me the last time I asked. I'm sure they have to honor that contract until it expires but after that they can do what they want with that channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

So does this mean Comcast is going to yank FSNBA off Direct TV?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11566667
> 
> 
> So does this mean Comcast is going to yank FSNBA off Direct TV?



No, they have to honor all pre-existing contracts and after that I'm sure they will renegotiate another contract with them.... at the same price ???










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that are wondering on what's up with the NFL Net and why it's not being shown, here's the reason why....


_____________________________

*We had hoped to launch last week but NFL refused to authorize our signal at the last minute because we cannot commit to keep them on past NFL season.


Right now our Corporate attorneys are battling this one and we have hopes to launch in the next few weeks*


______________________________


So it seems that the NFL wants the channel to be kept on past the football season, sort of a permanent channel. To be honest, I don't see the reason to give a hoot about football after the season is over, it's time to go to the next sports season, so why would I want a channel dedicated to football all year long ??? If they get their way then why don't we have a separate Baseball channel, a Basketball channel, a Hockey channel etc... oh, and do them all in HD, could lead to a whole new bag of worms










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

I have to wonder why it is OK in some other Comcast areas to have a full time NFL-HD channel today. At least one other poster has said that they just turned it on full time, but I can't find the post.


----------



## hiker

They are good shows on all year long, like NFL draft, Hall of Fame ceremonies, pre-season games, NFL Europe games, etc. Some of us are not part-time NFL fans.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11578943
> 
> 
> I have to wonder why it is OK in some other Comcast areas to have a full time NFL-HD channel today. At least one other poster has said that they just turned it on full time, but I can't find the post.



I saw that too, so this might just be a Bay Area thing.....


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11579009
> 
> 
> They are good shows on all year long, like NFL draft, Hall of Fame ceremonies, pre-season games, NFL Europe games, etc. Some of us are not part-time NFL fans.



Exactly!!! Plus, I'm paying extra for the sports tier solely for NFLNET-HD;

not for a part-time channel!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11578875
> 
> 
> For those of you that are wondering on what's up with the NFL Net and why it's not being shown, here's the reason why....



Thanks Mikef5!

Even though it certainly isn't the answer some of us wanted


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11579147
> 
> 
> I saw that too, so this might just be a Bay Area thing.....




Well, something ain't right when other parts of the

country aren't having any problem.....

------------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by sansri88

North New Jersey people, big announcement:

NGCHD and *NFLHD coming on Oct 9th*.


Originally Posted by JayMan007
*NFL-HD added to Comcast -Richmond (VA) yesterday (9/6).*


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11579885
> 
> 
> Well, something ain't right when other parts of the
> 
> country aren't having any problem.....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Originally Posted by sansri88
> 
> North New Jersey people, big announcement:
> 
> NGCHD and *NFLHD coming on Oct 9th*.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by JayMan007
> *NFL-HD added to Comcast -Richmond (VA) yesterday (9/6).*



MDS,

Could you give the entire link to those posts so I can read them. I'm having trouble finding them myself , must be the old age







, thanks.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

I found one of the posts by JayMan007 in Virginia and in reading it all he says is it's added to the line up not that they are showing anything on it. I read other articles in the Va. section and some people say they were getting it but not now, some say they have it but nothing on it.... it's really confusing on what's going on but I can say that the post I did was directly from Mr. J. and if he says there's a problem showing it and the lawyers are working on it then I have no reason to believe other wise. It may be that certain areas turned it on early and then had to turn it off because of the dispute but I will ask Mr. J. for a clarification of this matter.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11580119
> 
> 
> MDS,
> 
> Could you give the entire link to those posts so I can read them. I'm having trouble finding them myself , must be the old age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks.



Sure, and thanks again!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=125 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=126


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11580432
> 
> 
> Sure, and thanks again!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=125
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=126



I just reread those posts and all he says is it's being *added to the line up*, nowhere does he say they are actually getting anything on it, but I did email Mr. J. for clarification on this and I'll let you know what the outcome is.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

I think that part of our frustration here is that several of us have just had channel 725 *removed*,

which was the NFLNET-HD (HDSE) channel last season......


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11580682
> 
> 
> I think that part of our frustration here is that several of us have just had channel 725 *removed*,
> 
> which was the NFLNET-HD (HDSE) channel last season......



I understand frustration, I've been frustrated being locked in a 550 MHz area and watching the other areas get all those nice HD channels but ..sigh !!... maybe soon I'll get upgraded too










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Yeah, I know you 550Mhzers are dealing with the ultimate frustration!

It sounds like things are finally starting to move for you though.


Us full-bandwidth guys are simply trying to get an optimum HD channel offering

in-place now so it will be all ready for you guys when the upgrade is complete!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11581462
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know you 550Mhzers are dealing with the ultimate frustration!
> 
> It sounds like things are finally starting to move for you though.
> 
> 
> Us full-bandwidth guys are simply trying to get an optimum HD channel offering
> 
> in-place now so it will be all ready for you guys when the upgrade is complete!



Just as long as the beer is cold I'll be happy










Just got an email from Mr. J.

Basically it says and I'm paraphrasing here, there is no contract approved by the NFL and Comcast for the HD version of the NFL NET, there is for the SD version of the NFL NET which they are showing.


So it looks like with no contract people are either seeing HD when there is no HD ( like I did on one of the 24 tv episodes last season







) or they're confusing SD for HD or they're just confused










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

It's a pissing match. NFL essentially wants to establish NFL Network as a prime basic cable channel, like ESPN, which is on the basic tier but commands the largets fees.


Comcast doesn't want to cede that kind of control to another network so they want to put it on the sports tier.


Same thing with Big Ten Network. Direct TV is able to add all those channels and don't have to push them to a special tier (although why would they put Fox Sports World featuring soccer on a special tier but not the NFL Network or BTN?).


Comcast is arming for the war by buying up FSNs and probaly will try to muscle the DBS companies out of those.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11581640
> 
> 
> Just got an email from Mr. J.
> 
> Basically it says and I'm paraphrasing here, there is no contract approved by the NFL and Comcast for the HD version of the NFL NET, there is for the SD version of the NFL NET which they are showing.



Thanks again for the update, but all is not well in Comcast land....

We _HAD_ NFLNET-HD last year for the eight regular season games!

And that's what I was promised again when I had to upgrade to the sports tier this year to keep it. Then the HD channel disappears without notice. (The SD channel still remains) If comcast is NOT going to give us NFLNET-HD at least for the same eight regular season games this year, then we need to hear that now......

The competition seems to know the benefit of NFL HD packages!


Here all this time, we thought that NFLNET-HD was going to be one of the eight(?) new

HD channels to be added soon (especially based on the poll taken here), and now we learn

that it's not even on the board???


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11581683
> 
> 
> It's a pissing match. NFL essentially wants to establish NFL Network as a prime basic cable channel, like ESPN, which is on the basic tier but commands the largets fees.
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't want to cede that kind of control to another network so they want to put it on the sports tier.
> 
> 
> Same thing with Big Ten Network. Direct TV is able to add all those channels and don't have to push them to a special tier (although why would they put Fox Sports World featuring soccer on a special tier but not the NFL Network or BTN?).
> 
> 
> Comcast is arming for the war by buying up FSNs and probaly will try to muscle the DBS companies out of those.



ESPN doesn't deal with only one sport either like the NFL NET does and they've earned their position in the lineup and I'm sorry I don't care how popular a sport is, to have a dedicated channel devoted to that one sport all year long is a waste of bandwidth and opens the doors for other sports to pressure the cable companies for their dedicated channels also and believe it or not and I know it's going to be hard to believe, there are actually people that don't give a rat's behind about football







and I'm not one of them.


As far as Directv, I have no idea what they do or don't do it's not a company that I prefer to do business with ( Dish on the other hand at one time was a choice I considered ), so if they do what you like then you should do business with them.


This is a battle between two giants and it's best to stand back and watch. Eventually this will be resolved but unfortunately it's the customer that gets the bad end of the stick most of the time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11581829
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the update, but all is not well in Comcast land....
> 
> We _HAD_ NFLNET-HD last year for the eight regular season games!
> 
> And that's what I was promised again when I had to upgrade to the sports tier this year to keep it. Then the HD channel disappears without notice. (The SD channel still remains) If comcast is NOT going to give us NFLNET-HD at least for the same eight regular season games this year, then we need to hear that now......
> 
> The competition seems to know the benefit of NFL HD packages!
> 
> 
> Here all this time, we thought that NFLNET-HD was going to be one of the eight(?) new
> 
> HD channels to be added soon (especially based on the poll taken here), and now we learn
> 
> that it's not even on the board???



If you're not getting what you were promised then it seems to me that you should be refunded the money that you paid for the service. I don't know how or what Comcast and the NFL are going to do about this problem for this season but if it isn't resolved soon then I think refunding customers money is a viable option but they may come to an agreement and all this will be a mute point.


As far as being one of the channels to be added, it was suppose to be added last week that's when the NFL pulled the plug and this whole dispute started. Hopefully, this will be resolved soon and it can be added again.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Since I am receiving the SD NFLNET channel, I don't know that I could expect any money back. But that's not what I'm after.....I want the HD channel! I suppose I could live with it not being a full-time, dedicated channel, but we at least need to get those 8 HD regular season games that only NFLNET covers each season. One would not expect to lose a channel that was provided the year before. But I know what you mean about "battling giants" and riding it out. Unfortunately, we're already missing the HD games of the week, and by November we'll start to miss the actual games!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11581969
> 
> 
> As far as being one of the channels to be added, it was suppose to be added last week that's when the NFL pulled the plug and this whole dispute started....



Hmmm......maybe that would explain the sudden disappearance last week of

channel 725 for many of us......?


Thanks for all the info, Mikef5!

I know you'll update us on any new developments, or the latest from Mr. J.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11582324
> 
> 
> Hmmm......maybe that would explain the sudden disappearance last week of
> 
> channel 725 for many of us......?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info, Mikef5!
> 
> I know you'll update us on any new developments, or the latest from Mr. J.



Absolutely, and I understand all the frustration this is causing everyone but believe me there are people at Comcast that want this problem over with as soon as possible just like you do and as soon as anything changes I'll let you guys know.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Regarding all this talk about NFLNet and Ch 725, my TiVo sent me a message that 725 was _added_ to my lineup just the other day. Obviously it wasn't, but I thought it was curious.


BTW, NFLNet is one of the better looking channels on Dish, I've seen HD games that have looked outstanding on that channel.


----------



## enivel

Hi all,


I live in Santa Cruz and currently do not receive FSN in HD. I have been trying to find out when or if it will be available here, but have not been able to get any information from Comcast. The price of service and the lack of channels that we receive here is very frustrating especially since we cant get ktvu-hd here (we get the salinas fox station that doesnt carry the Giants in HD except for the rare Sat game of the week). Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you,

J


----------



## mds54

Again, why is it apparently only the Bay Area that has a "contract dispute"

keeping us from getting NFLNET-HD???

_From "HDTV Programming": "What's the next HD channel for Comcast":_

--------------------------------------------------------------

Next new HD channels for Philly are coming around September 25

210- National Geographic HD

211- A&E HD

213- HGTV HD

216- Food HD

218- *NFL Network HD*

Plus two new SD channels in WE (Ch. 117) and Fuse (Ch.148).

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11601226
> 
> 
> Again, why is it apparently only the Bay Area that has a "contract dispute"
> 
> keeping us from getting NFLNET-HD???
> 
> _From "HDTV Programming": "What's the next HD channel for Comcast":_
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Next new HD channels for Philly are coming around September 25
> 
> 210- National Geographic HD
> 
> 211- A&E HD
> 
> 213- HGTV HD
> 
> 216- Food HD
> 
> 218- *NFL Network HD*
> 
> Plus two new SD channels in WE (Ch. 117) and Fuse (Ch.148).
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------



MDS,


Did you read what the post said ???


> Quote:
> *Next new HD channels for Philly are coming around September 25*



Coming to Philly, they don't have it, as a matter of fact until they fix the damage caused by the fire in the building that houses NFL-NET no one has it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Yes, I know, Mikef5. The point is (to me), that they *have* a positive announcement,

whereas we have no explanation for losing channel 725, and have been told that NFLNET-HD is being held up in contract negotiations. That's quite a difference, IMO.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11602980
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, Mikef5. The point is (to me), that they *have* a positive announcement,
> 
> whereas we have no explanation for losing channel 725, and have been told that NFLNET-HD is being held up in contract negotiations. That's quite a difference, IMO.



Well, what do you want ?? There is no signed contract so no one on the Comcast system has NFL-NET HD until that contract is signed, there is no way to sugar coat it. There are new channels coming to Comcast, I just can't tell you when or which ones, that's because of nondisclosure but they are coming, that's a positive post. When the contract is finally signed it'll be the first thing I post here.


If this channel is that important to you maybe you should look to a provider that can give that to you. Don't know what else to tell you to help you with your displeasure in not getting this channel. Consider yourself lucky that you at least get the SD version of the NFL-NET I don't even get that in my area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

I'm not looking for anything else from you, Mikef5.....

you've been very helpful to me and this forum with your feedback and "inside info", and I certainly am appreciative of that. Thanks!


I know that I am not alone here with my desire for NFLNET-HD, but I feel the subject is getting old and there doesn't seem to be any definitive answer at this time, so I'll leave it alone for now.


But come November, when the live games are aired.......


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11604477
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for anything else from you, Mikef5.....
> 
> you've been very helpful to me and this forum with your feedback and "inside info", and I certainly am appreciative of that. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I know that I am not alone here with my desire for NFLNET-HD, but I feel the subject is getting old and there doesn't seem to be any definitive answer at this time, so I'll leave it alone for now.
> 
> 
> But come November, when the live games are aired.......



MDS,


I didn't mean to imply any negative feelings towards you in my last post, I was just letting you know that at least you're getting the straight facts as they come directly from Comcast in this forum ( at least those that I'm given permission to post ), not rumors or wishful thinking.


I'm sure they would like to get this contract done and done soon, it's bad public relations to piss off customers with these legal battles and you have every right to be pissed and by all means continue to voice your concerns good or bad ( heavens knows I've been doing it for years







). I know of at least 3 Comcast people that view this forum daily to see what problems there are and what people are saying, so please express yourself.


When the official word comes down that the contract is signed it'll be posted here and I would imagine the channel will be activated soon after that, since it was suppose to go active last week. This is just something that we have no ability to do anything about so we wait while they work it out.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Mike, it is obvious but I will mention anyway. I appreciate your posts and inside info very much. One of main reasons I keep visiting this post everyday. Hope to hear from you about the new HD channels coming soon


----------



## konoyaro

A new low for Comcast.

Soon after I bought a 50" plasma, I decided to upgrade to HD to get some additional enjoyment out of my AV setup. So a guy came out, plugged in the STB, saw that a picture was being displayed, he gave me the thumbs up and was off.

Coming from an old TV and regular cable, things generally looked fairly good, but sometimes image quality and consistency of cable broadcasts seemed less than ideal. I tried some tweaks, had my monitor professionally calibrated, but was still having problems. The problems I was seeing was pixelation during fast motion scenes and occasional video and audio dropouts.

Calls to Comcast had me trying numerous troubleshooting steps, recommendations to have the box changed (which I did 3x, one of which was DOA) and offers to have a tech come out to check with the warning that if it was an inside wiring problem, I'd be charged for the visit.

So I dug around a bit more for something that might help, bought a signal booster (no dice) and finally caved by calling Comcast and having the tech come out to check things out.

When he came out, he used some equipment to check the signal in my unit (I live in a condo) and lo and behold, the signal was way off. So I made a note to myself, Comcast will sell you digital cable services without verifying that new customers are actually getting what they pay for.

We went to the roof to check the cable box to see how the signal was coming into the building. The lock was busted. Since we can't pry it open, it's agreed that the following will happen:

1. The signal will be adjusted so that it is correct

2. The box will be replaced

3. New cable will be run from the box to my unit

I'm thinking: "Cool. Finally I can get this solved"


Couple days later there is no change to how programs look - still pixelation and such. I ask around in my building and find out other folks are having the same problem. They are also being told that the signal needs to be adjusted and that Comcast will do it right away.


A couple weeks later I call and ask when the cable box will be changed. They don't know what I'm talking about. I explain. They tell me that belongs to the construction group. They have 21 days to complete the job. Wait 'till 21 days are up. I do, and 21 days later it's still not done. More calls telling the same story over and over again, until finally I'm given a work order # and a schedule is set. The day before the scheduled appointment, I call to confirm when they'll be showing up. The answer: "Oh looks like they're not coming tomorrow. Says here they did it today.". Riiiiight.

So without telling anyone in the building, the Comcast construction crew beamed themselves onto the top of a 7 story building and completed the job without leaving a trace and without improving video quality. Since I know they'd never mislead me or lie to me, that MUST be the answer.

I don't know what to say except, it's Comcastic!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11605286
> 
> 
> MDS,
> 
> I didn't mean to imply any negative feelings towards you in my last post.......



That's cool.....I didn't take it that way.

Thanks again!


----------



## tyre

Here's a link to an article in The Milpitas Post about the Comcast upgrades in our city:

*Comcast wiring Milpitas for digital cable, on demand*
http://www.themilpitaspost.com/local/ci_6873631 


Here's an interesting quote:
_"Comcast, which describes itself as the nation's

leading cable television provider with 24.2 million customers across the country, says the work will increase Milpitas' cable *bandwidth to 1 GHZ*, which will essentially allow more cable services to be provided to customers."_


----------



## dkwong

Can someone tell me how much bandwidth Union City has?


----------



## garypen

I noticed that CNN ran a promo for an HD special to air in October. That tells me that CNN HD will be live by then.


Any idea when Comcast Bay Area will be adding the next batch of HD channels? (I know they requested our help in choosing.) I would imagine they would want to coincide with CNN's launch, as I am sure that CNN-HD will be added as soon as it's available. (It better be!!!)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11611400
> 
> 
> I noticed that CNN ran a promo for an HD special to air in October. That tells me that CNN HD will be live by then.
> 
> 
> Any idea when Comcast Bay Area will be adding the next batch of HD channels? (I know they requested our help in choosing.) I would imagine they would want to coincide with CNN's launch, as I am sure that CNN-HD will be added as soon as it's available. (It better be!!!)



I doubt that. CNN-HD is supposed to debut on DirecTV in the next week or so.


This is the current list of all national HD channels DirecTV will be carrying by the end of this year:


A&E

Altitude

Animal Planet

Big Ten Network

Bravo

Cartoon Network

Chiller

Cinemax East

Cinemax West

CNBC

CNN

Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD

Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD

Discovery Channel

Discovery HD Theater

ESPN HD

ESPN2 HD

Food Network

FSN Arizona

FSN Bay Area

FSN Detroit

FSN Florida

FSN New England

FSN North

FSN Northwest

FSN Ohio

FSN Prime Ticket

FSN Rocky Mountain

FSN South

FSN Southwest

FSN West

FX

HBO East

HBO West

HBO2 East

HBO2 West

HBO Family East

HBO Family West

HBO Latino East

HBO Signature East

HDNet

HDNet Movies

HGTV

MHD

MoreMax East

NASCAR HotPass driver 1

NASCAR HotPass driver 2

NASCAR HotPass driver 3

NASCAR HotPass driver 4

NASCAR HotPass driver 5

NGC HD

New England Sports Network HD

NFL Network

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 1

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 2

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 3

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 4

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 5

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 6

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 7

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 8

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 9

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 10

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 11

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 12

NFL Sunday Ticket - game 13

Pay-Per-View HD

SCI FI Channel

Showtime HD

Showtime West

Speed

SportsNet New York HD

SportsSouth

Starz East

Starz West

Starz Comedy

Starz Edge

Starz Kids & Family

Sun Sports

TBS

The 101

The History Channel

The Movie Channel

The Science Channel

The Tennis Channel

The Weather Channel

TLC

TNT HD

Universal HD

USA Network

Versus/Golf HD

YES HD

+ 2 TBA Discovery-owned networks



Comcast doesn't have enough network capacity to carry all this, even on 860 Mhz systems.




thx

Mike


----------



## garypen

Since most of the channels on that list that aren't already live on Comcast are unnecessary crap and filler, I'm not worried about the Comcast capacity. There are only a handful on that list that needs to be added to Comcast Bay Area. (Also, C* only has to carry one or two of those regional sports nets per system, not all. And, no Sunday Ticket.)


I'm also not putting any money down on whether D* actually has all of those channels up when they say they will, as they probably won't. Also, I'd rather enjoy full HD resolution of the fewer, but higher quality picture and content, HD channels on Comcast vs the HD-Lite of D* and E*.


If CNN-HD is going live next week, I will bet a dollar that Comcast will have it here within 30 days after that, probably sooner.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11611647
> 
> 
> Since most of the channels on that list that aren't already live on Comcast are unnecessary crap and filler, I'm not worried about the Comcast capacity. There are only a handful on that list that needs to be added to Comcast Bay Area. (Also, C* only has to carry one or two of those regional sports nets per system, not all. And, no Sunday Ticket.)
> 
> 
> I'm also not putting any money down on whether D* actually has all of those channels up when they say they will, as they probably won't. Also, I'd rather enjoy full HD resolution of the fewer, but higher quality picture and content, HD channels on Comcast vs the HD-Lite of D* and E*.
> 
> 
> If CNN-HD is going live next week, I will bet a dollar that Comcast will have it here within 30 days after that, probably sooner.



MikeSm,


You know we go through this " Mine's bigger than yours " all the time, that being said, I tend to agree with Gary here ( big surprise







)


All company's deal in "spin" , that includes Comcast and this is just another example of spin. I think we need to concentrate more on what is delivered and not what is promised. I can say with some certainty that just about every channel ( that has substance to it ) will be carried by Comcast sooner or later.


I prefer that the channels that are added to the lineup are added because they are what customers want and not put there just so the company can say " Mine's bigger than yours " and that they don't adversely effect the quality of the signal ( HD-Lite comes to mind ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11611647
> 
> 
> Since most of the channels on that list that aren't already live on Comcast are unnecessary crap and filler, I'm not worried about the Comcast capacity. There are only a handful on that list that needs to be added to Comcast Bay Area. (Also, C* only has to carry one or two of those regional sports nets per system, not all. And, no Sunday Ticket.)
> 
> 
> I'm also not putting any money down on whether D* actually has all of those channels up when they say they will, as they probably won't. Also, I'd rather enjoy full HD resolution of the fewer, but higher quality picture and content, HD channels on Comcast vs the HD-Lite of D* and E*.
> 
> 
> If CNN-HD is going live next week, I will bet a dollar that Comcast will have it here within 30 days after that, probably sooner.



DirecTV 10's transponders just completed testing and they should be carrying production programming really soon, which means a lot of new national capacity. They are very capable of carrying all that programming, and my friends there assure me that they will hit their objective.


I'm not sure why you say only a handful of those channels matter - having a dozen more encore and HBO movies channels in HD is a big deal, in addition to all the other channels like HIST, CNN, TBS, TLC, HGTV, USA, etc... Adding even 20 more channels means needing something like 60 Mhz of spectrum or so, which is non-trivial even in a 750 Mhz plant.


BTW, I am not switching to DirecTV, not because of the compression issue or because I doubt they'll add the channels, but because I have an R5000-HD that enables my Sage DVR system to record everything I am authorized for in the clear. I can get that for Cable and for Dish, but not for DirecTV, and I am tired of dealing with all of these guys' crappy STB DVR's that don't do automatic commercial skip and don't let me share recordings across all the TV's in my house, don't let me burn kids programs to DVD so my daughter can watch them in the car, etc... I am simply not going back. So as long as comcast stays halfway decent I'll stick with them.


My point however, is that if you want the max amount of HD programming, Comcast places 3rd behind DirecTV and Dish, and that it is highly unlikely to change for a long time, and that is made worse compounded by rate hikes and the amount they charge you for HD programming. We don't even get Blast as an option here for broadband, which my friends who are comcast subs on the east coast are enjoying for the same price we pay for half the bandwidth.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11612210
> 
> 
> MikeSm,
> 
> 
> You know we go through this " Mine's bigger than yours " all the time, that being said, I tend to agree with Gary here ( big surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> All company's deal in "spin" , that includes Comcast and this is just another example of spin. I think we need to concentrate more on what is delivered and not what is promised. I can say with some certainty that just about every channel ( that has substance to it ) will be carried by Comcast sooner or later.
> 
> 
> I prefer that the channels that are added to the lineup are added because they are what customers want and not put there just so the company can say " Mine's bigger than yours " and that they don't adversely effect the quality of the signal ( HD-Lite comes to mind ).
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Fair enough. But don't assume all the promises that companies make are just spin. Sometimes they actually deliver!


As someone who pays for encore and HBO, I'd like those dozen or so channels all in HD, plus at least HIST and HGTV.


And if someone from Comcast is listening and cares what the customers want to see, can you please put back American Life TV? It used to be carried by comcast, but after it was "shut off", it was still transmitted in the clear on QAM for several months. Then a few months ago, it disappeared for good. It carries some oldie programming which I love and isn't carried on DBS. It's pretty much free for MSO's to carry, and takes up a trivial amount of capacity as it's SD. Please? You'll make me a happy boy if you do. 


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11612362
> 
> 
> Fair enough. But don't assume all the promises that companies make are just spin. Sometimes they actually deliver!
> 
> 
> As someone who pays for encore and HBO, I'd like those dozen or so channels all in HD, plus at least HIST and HGTV.
> 
> 
> And if someone from Comcast is listening and cares what the customers want to see, can you please put back American Life TV? It used to be carried by comcast, but after it was "shut off", it was still transmitted in the clear on QAM for several months. Then a few months ago, it disappeared for good. It carries some oldie programming which I love and isn't carried on DBS. It's pretty much free for MSO's to carry, and takes up a trivial amount of capacity as it's SD. Please? You'll make me a happy boy if you do.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Mike,


I can almost guarantee that Comcast will carry all the new HBO, SHO, Starz etc movies channels when they become available and the contracts are signed and delivered, that's a no brainer.


I did not mean to imply that all companies that use spin don't always deliver but it's better to do a wait and see what really is delivered than to base discussions or decisions on what a company is promising but rather what they are delivering right now.


As far as the American Life Tv, I've never heard of it







but that wouldn't be the first time I haven't heard of a channel







Does any other provider have it ?? I love the old tv shows and movies, they were done with a style that isn't seen much on today's programs and that's a sad thing. I'm sure if there was a demand for such a channel ( and it would take more than just me and you ) it could be added in the future but again the demand for it would have to be huge.


The main thrust of what I posted was for people not to believe the hype but what they actually do provide. Sort of like " You can talk the talk but can you walk the walk " and that would apply to all these content providers not just Directv or Comcast.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11613340
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I can almost guarantee that Comcast will carry all the new HBO, SHO, Starz etc movies channels when they become available and the contracts are signed and delivered, that's a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I did not mean to imply that all companies that use spin don't always deliver but it's better to do a wait and see what really is delivered than to base discussions or decisions on what a company is promising but rather what they are delivering right now.
> 
> 
> As far as the American Life Tv, I've never heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wouldn't be the first time I haven't heard of a channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any other provider have it ?? I love the old tv shows and movies, they were done with a style that isn't seen much on today's programs and that's a sad thing. I'm sure if there was a demand for such a channel ( and it would take more than just me and you ) it could be added in the future but again the demand for it would have to be huge.
> 
> 
> The main thrust of what I posted was for people not to believe the hype but what they actually do provide. Sort of like " You can talk the talk but can you walk the walk " and that would apply to all these content providers not just Directv or Comcast.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, I think it's safe to say that if Comcast signs a contract with the provider and has the capacity, they'd deliver it - why bother signing a contract and not deliver it? The problem though is sometimes they don't agree to terms that others do agree to. For example, HDNet comes to mind. The DBS guys all did that deal, without exclusivity, and Comcast won't. So none of us get HDnet.



Go to americanlifetv.com and check it out. It used to be called good tv. Lots of old programs that are great. I'm not sure though that there has to be huge demand for a channel to have comcast add it. Look at fuse tv and a bunch of other channels. There can't be that much demand for these. I mean, TVLand is carried on the analog tier, and if there is enough demand for it to be carried analog, then american life tv should be a no brainer on digital. They have all the antennas and hardware to receive it, as it was on 122.8 (I think) in my area until a couple months ago. If you like it maybe you can use your considerable influence with comcast to get it added. 


Thx

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11613340
> 
> 
> As far as the American Life Tv, I've never heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that wouldn't be the first time I haven't heard of a channel



MikeSm,


I did a Google search on this channel and it seems to be a lot like TV Land, channel 66 on my area's guide, but does have a couple interesting programs that are not on TV Land. I don't know how much interest can be generated for American Life Tv if most of their shows are carried on Tv Land but you never know until you try. Now if they also did the old movies like Bogart, Tracy, Cagney etc.. that might be a drawing card for them but I didn't see that on the web site.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brown Radagast

American Life? MikeSM, can you post some of the shows that were on that channel? I wonder if it's similar to TV One...


On behalf of my daughter (and also all of you parents out there), I'd like to put in a request for Disney Channel HD, which (I think) is offered by TWC...


On another note, I spoke with a Comcast rep last week. I was complaining about the signal strength in my area, and he mentioned something about how the hub was in Oakland, and that this was a known issue. But in just the last couple of days I noticed that the signal strength for a sampling of channels I viewed was 30+ db, so I guess my area is getting some upgrades or something...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11613696
> 
> 
> MikeSm,
> 
> 
> I did a Google search on this channel and it seems to be a lot like TV Land, channel 66 on my area's guide, but does have a couple interesting programs that are not on TV Land. I don't know how much interest can be generated for American Life Tv if most of their shows are carried on Tv Land but you never know until you try. Now if they also did the old movies like Bogart, Tracy, Cagney etc.. that might be a drawing card for them but I didn't see that on the web site.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, they have lost in space, the fbi, man from uncle, my favorite martian, etc... that tvland doesn't have.


If TVLAND rates analog, there is enough of a market for them to carry american life.


Thx

mike


----------



## garypen

Just to add a little perspective - Of the promised DirecTV channels listed above, only the following remain that Comcast Bay Area does not already carry, has no need to carry due to region, or cannot carry due to exclusivity:


Animal Planet

Big Ten Network

Bravo

Cartoon Network

Chiller

Cinemax East

CNBC

CNN

Discovery Channel (Is this different than Disc HD Theater??)

Food Network

FX

HBO East

HBO2 East

HBO2 West

HBO Family East

HBO Family West

HBO Latino East

HBO Signature East

HDNet

HDNet Movies

HGTV

MoreMax East

NFL Network (Space already allocated. Waiting for contract.)

SCI FI Channel

Speed

Starz East

Starz West

Starz Comedy

Starz Edge

Starz Kids & Family

The History Channel

The Movie Channel

The Science Channel

The Tennis Channel

The Weather Channel

TBS

TLC

USA Network

+ 2 TBA Discovery-owned networks


This is a much more realistic list. And, if you were to remove redundancies Discovery, East/West premiums) and channels that have no need for HD (CNBC, Weather Channel), it would be even smaller.


I can easily see an upgraded Comcast area being able to add many of the remaining channels.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not married to Comcast. I have no emotional attachment like some of those nuts on the dbs forums do to their satellite providers. (Dish seems to have the most of those nutbags.) I am perfectly willing to switch to another provider that better suits my needs and desires. But, right now, that's Comcast. And, it appears to be that way for the near future, as well.


----------



## dkwong

DiscoveryHD is different from DiscoveryHDTheater. The former is the Discovery channel simulcast in HD. The latter is a special channel with a mishmash of HD stuff.


----------



## dkwong

Out of that list, here are the only ones I care about:


Animal Planet

Discovery Channel

Food Network

HDNet

HDNet Movies

HGTV

SCI FI Channel

Speed

The History Channel

The Science Channel

TBS

USA Network


Not that anyone here should care.


----------



## millerwill

Is it still true that cable still has a higher PQ for hd than satellite? (Not wanting to re-ignite any old wars, just wondering it the situation has changed recently.)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11614738
> 
> 
> Out of that list, here are the only ones I care about:
> 
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Discovery Channel
> 
> Food Network
> 
> HDNet
> 
> HDNet Movies
> 
> HGTV
> 
> SCI FI Channel
> 
> Speed
> 
> The History Channel
> 
> The Science Channel
> 
> TBS
> 
> USA Network
> 
> 
> Not that anyone here should care.



For the most part, I agree.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11615555
> 
> 
> Is it still true that cable still has a higher PQ for hd than satellite?



Yes.


----------



## rsra13

Well, it's that time of the year when I call Comcast saying that I want to cancel/reduce my service. I'm paying $210 right now for cable+internet.


Wish me luck! or I'll see you in the Dish thread soon


----------



## walk

How do you even pay that much....


Do you have a DVR in every room or something?


I thought $130 was bad (HSI, 1 DVR + 1 HD, Digital Classic...)


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I have Comcast in Menlo Park. My father in law has Comcast in Atherton. Tonite, both our Cablecards won't tune above Ch 100.


Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11615977
> 
> 
> How do you even pay that much....
> 
> 
> Do you have a DVR in every room or something?
> 
> 
> I thought $130 was bad (HSI, 1 DVR + 1 HD, Digital Classic...)



I have the Platinum package, all the premium channels. 2 DVRs. 1 SD box. HSI. And I think that's it. In the past I used to have the Latino package, just for Fox Sports en Espanol. But no, the $200 is withouth the spanish channels.


----------



## MikeSM

Interesting trade story on the nflnet issue: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6478207.html 


Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11626567
> 
> 
> Interesting trade story on the nflnet issue: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6478207.html
> 
> 
> Mike



Boy, what I couldn't do with a spare $3.7 billion just laying around
















I have no sympathy for either one of them, it's the customer who foots the bill in the end.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

There used to be a set of test patterns--called 'Tune Up'--that INHD ran early on Sunday mornings; very useful for setting 'Brightness' and 'Contrast' for HDTV. The usual dvds are only useful for this source, and it may be different than what is best for cable tv.


Is there any such set of test patterns that is broadcast nowadays on Comcast?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11611370
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how much bandwidth Union City has?



Union city is 850Mhz. It was one of the last areas upgraded before the upgrade "freeze". Luckily for all that freeze is over.


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/11627222
> 
> 
> Union city is 850Mhz. It was one of the last areas upgraded before the upgrade "freeze". Luckily for all that freeze is over.



Thanks for the info. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## ptysell

where the hell can i get a QAM map?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/11635522
> 
> 
> where the hell can i get a QAM map?



in hell


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/11635522
> 
> 
> where the hell can i get a QAM map?



They're different depending on the area you are located.


Put a location in your profile, or mention it in a post, and you might get some input. Keep in mind that they can change on a moment's notice.


----------



## shane55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11627109
> 
> 
> There used to be a set of test patterns--called 'Tune Up'--that INHD ran early on Sunday mornings; very useful for setting 'Brightness' and 'Contrast' for HDTV. The usual dvds are only useful for this source, and it may be different than what is best for cable tv.
> 
> 
> Is there any such set of test patterns that is broadcast nowadays on Comcast?



I just got a TiVo S3 and the Tune-Up was great when I had the Comcast Moto box, but now, with the new unit, I need to find it or something like it.


Anyone know??


thanks.


shane


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/11635522
> 
> 
> where the hell can i get a QAM map?



AAA?


----------



## Dospac

I still don't get why the Spanish Playboy channel is free for the Spanish package folks for the 6 bucks a month or whatever it costs.. That just doesn't seem fair! ;(


----------



## confusedinSF

a few questions....


i currently have 80 gig 3416 motorola and i get pixelation from time to time especially on shows that were recorded...


1st...is there an upgrade(I heard there is now 120 gig'r)

2nd...will getting a new box fix the problem.


It is set up to panasonic plasma and I do have the HD cable. I should also add I live in SF....not sure if this matters but figured its better to give more info.


2nd question...


any news on new channels being added to Comcast Bay Area?? especially Boomerang?? They have Boomerang in the on demand area....but no channel.


thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## mhysl

Hope this is the right place to post this:


My trusty CRT just crapped out after MANY years of faithful service, so, we're finally looking at getting a new HD TV. The DLPs look good (in our price range), so would like to know pros/ cons of those.


Next, we presently have Comcast everything, but am not sure if this is where we should go for our HD programming. We saw what SDTV looks like through the HD sets and the result was pretty crappy. Is Comcast a good route to take here, or is sattelite a better option? (I watch mainly sports, discovery channel, movies)


Any input/ advice would be appreciated, as my blown TV is forcing me into the 21st century!


Thanx.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *confusedinSF* /forum/post/11639102
> 
> 
> a few questions....
> 
> 
> i currently have 80 gig 3416 motorola and i get pixelation from time to time especially on shows that were recorded...
> 
> 
> 1st...is there an upgrade(I heard there is now 120 gig'r)
> 
> 2nd...will getting a new box fix the problem.
> 
> 
> It is set up to panasonic plasma and I do have the HD cable. I should also add I live in SF....not sure if this matters but figured its better to give more info.
> 
> 
> 2nd question...
> 
> 
> any news on new channels being added to Comcast Bay Area?? especially Boomerang?? They have Boomerang in the on demand area....but no channel.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any help given.



The 3416 should be a 160GB hard drive (that's what the '16' stands for...just put a 0 after it)


As for channels, look back about 2 weeks for posts from Mikef5...that should give you somewhat of an idea on what's coming down the pipe.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhysl* /forum/post/11639156
> 
> 
> Hope this is the right place to post this:
> 
> 
> My trusty CRT just crapped out after MANY years of faithful service, so, we're finally looking at getting a new HD TV. The DLPs look good (in our price range), so would like to know pros/ cons of those.
> 
> 
> Next, we presently have Comcast everything, but am not sure if this is where we should go for our HD programming. We saw what SDTV looks like through the HD sets and the result was pretty crappy. Is Comcast a good route to take here, or is sattelite a better option? (I watch mainly sports, discovery channel, movies)
> 
> 
> Any input/ advice would be appreciated, as my blown TV is forcing me into the 21st century!
> 
> 
> Thanx.



Welcome to the forums! While you may get some opinions on display devices, your best bet is to go to the 'Display Devices' section of the forums. In fact, do a search on the model number you're looking at...most likely someone has already created a thread for that exact device.


As for SD content on an HD TV, there are more factors than just the provider (i.e. TV type and size). I personally haven't seen any major issues on watching SD content on my 42" LCD HDTV w/ Comcast but everyone has their opinion. When people are deciding between Comcast and satellite, I'll always tell people to try Comcast first since there's not contract. If you don't like it then just switch to satellite.


----------



## mhysl

Thanx!!!


There are a LOT of forums here (good info!), so the direction to proper threads is appreciated!


----------



## confusedinSF

thanks for the quick reply Fender(i got a 62 fender strat btw so thumbs up on the name)...


just curious...I was told when i got Comcast(in january 07) that the highest gb hard drive they had available was 80gigs. Is there a way I can conform the amount of storage space on the harddrive?


I checked back and saw the post on new channels listed...good to see they are expanding the HD but one thing I didn't see(unless I was looking at the wrong post) was a list of non HD channels added(specifically Boomerang).


----------



## fender4645

Hahaha...I think you're the first one to comment on my name







. I gave up my Moto box a few months ago (and I can't remember how you check). The Moto 6xxx/3xxx wiki might have your answer ( http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR ).


----------



## bobby94928

If you have a 3416, it has a 160g hard drive. It's that simple. You may never see Boomerang as a real time channel. There just isn't enough market to warrant it.


----------



## ZinMe

I just had Comcast run a cable to our detached garage where I have installed some exercise equipment. I want to put a small (26") LCD in the garage with a DVR and Comcast is telling me it will cost $10 a month for the extra box AND I have to upgrade to the next level of digital service to have a 2nd box which costs an additional $20 per month. I already have one box in our entertainment room with HD and DVR.... I have read on other forums that in some areas you can receive and display unecrypted QAM channels from Comcast. I'd prefer to go without the DVR and not pay anything, but I do want to be able to display HD channels. I understand the Olevia 27" 227V at Circuit City has a QAM tuner.... would be a good option perhaps.


Will this work?


----------



## bobby94928

You will receive any unencrypted HD channels with a QAM tuner. No charge at all. If that 227V does, indeed, have a QAM tuner go for it.


----------



## ZinMe

I looked at the Olevia at Circuit City today and didn't like the picture or the overall appearance of the unit. I bought a Samsung LN-T2342H-- the salesman checked the specs for me and said it has a QAM tuner. Still need to tune the unit... we'll see if there are any unencrypted HD channels in the Palo Alto area.


----------



## bobby94928

You will find channels 2, 4, 5, 7 and 9 unencrypted. They might not be where you think they are.


----------



## Brown Radagast

ZinMe, you can also look into some of the STBs out there. Samsung has one that does QAM, and there's a PrimeDTV PHD-205 that just came out and has been getting some pretty good feedback here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11644972
> 
> 
> You will find channels 2, 4, 5, 7 and 9 unencrypted. They might not be where you think they are.



Isn't KBCW in the clear as well?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11645298
> 
> 
> Isn't KBCW in the clear as well?



Yes, I forgot that one. It is on channel 12. I also forgot KICU on channel 6


----------



## walk

I just got a new TV with clear-QAM tuner (no cablecard).


I have to say that the picture quality is a lot better on i.e. 720p channels tuned directly with the set rather than converted to 1080i by the STB - though if you switch the output it looks the same, as does 1080i channels. Count me in the group of people that want a STB capable of doing native-rez output.


In Petaluma (downtown/west side) I'm getting

2.1 KTVU-DT (720p)

4.1 KRON-DT (1080i)

5.1 KPIX-DT (1080i)

7.1 KGO-DT (720p)

9.1 KQED-DT (1080i)


then KNTV/11/cable-3 NBC is on like... 119.1 with no PDID or whatever, no name, had to name it manually


the same for KICU and KBHK/KCWB whatever they are calling it now..


I can post the exact freqs if anyone is interested, the TV has a diagnostic mode that shows all that good info...


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/11635522
> 
> 
> where the hell can i get a QAM map?



Try here. Just enter your zip code:
http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shane55* /forum/post/11636261
> 
> 
> I just got a TiVo S3 and the Tune-Up was great when I had the Comcast Moto box, but now, with the new unit, I need to find it or something like it.
> 
> 
> Anyone know??
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> shane



There's a thread here. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=356223 


Apparently since INHD became MOJO, Tune Up is gone. Other people have downloaded pictures of test patterns, and used TivoDesktop Picture 2.0 to get them on to their Tivo S3 and HD though.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/11649401
> 
> 
> {Where to find QAM map?} Try here. Just enter your zip code:
> http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels



Hey, that's neat. It does have some erroneous entries, though, so keep that grain of salt handy. I wonder how often it's updated?


----------



## davisdog

Does anybody know who the upgrade contractor for Comcast is in the south bay?


There were 3 pickups with "Volt Telecommuications" logos stuck on roaming my street yesterday...I didnt get a chance to stop and ask, but it looked like each of them was throwing up a ladder alongside the Comcast amps (hopefully to upgrade them?)


This was in the area of Saratoga bordered by 85/Cox/Saratoga/Quito.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/11654620
> 
> 
> Hey, that's neat. It does have some erroneous entries, though, so keep that grain of salt handy. I wonder how often it's updated?



They request that users upload or email the scan files from HDHomeRun. Then they may get edited as someone has added the call letters for the analog stations that have been converted to digital.


----------



## Dbower

Anyone else notice that OnDemand is junk? I've not found any HD movies with 5.1 audio (even if it comes that way on a DVD). And the SD programming looks horrible - motion artifacts, grainy, etc.


If this is what Comcast is using to hit that magical HD channel number (is it 100?), they are fooling themselves and everyone else.


Such a choice. At least the real HD channels look pretty good, though on occasion the voice/sound are out of sync.


-Dave


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/11659077
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that OnDemand is junk? I've not found any HD movies with 5.1 audio (even if it comes that way on a DVD). And the SD programming looks horrible - motion artifacts, grainy, etc.
> 
> 
> If this is what Comcast is using to hit that magical HD channel number (is it 100?), they are fooling themselves and everyone else.
> 
> 
> Such a choice. At least the real HD channels look pretty good, though on occasion the voice/sound are out of sync.
> 
> 
> -Dave



A few weeks ago, I watched Open Season on OnDemand and it was in 5.1. Ditto that for 10 Things I Hate About You.


Of course OnDemand HD doesn't look as good as HD from the regular channel, and even on Comcrap, the regular HD channel doesn't look as good *as it could*, but I haven't had problems with OnDemand HD besides their selection (and I'm including not just Movies and Free Movies, but Premium Network HD on demand as well).


----------



## walk

I don't know about "junk". The bitrate on movies isn't as high as say, Blu-ray, and yes the audio is 2.0 only for some reason (bandwidth again, I assume) but it's not unwatchable. At least, the free movies.


----------



## ptysell

Comcast and KTVU in the bay area is a joke.


I can understand why they _might_ want to broadcast the Giants game on KTVU but what do they do? They bump House to KICU. Should this be a problem? No but instead of rebroadcasting the HD feed they broadcast the SD feed on the HD channel.


This is unacceptable.


I would gladly move to SATif I was not concentrically obligated to Tivo.


Guess SAT is putting in more HD, well sweet when will Comcast go those HD channels?


Comcast is probably trying to figure out how they can screw the customer out of more money when they do add new channels.


I thought the government was suppose to regulate this industry? Guess Not.


----------



## thienvu

I'm in Sunnyvale, CA. I have basic analog cable, but I also have an HDTV tuner and so I can get the unencrypted digital channels from my cable feed. Up until about a week ago, I was able to get Comcast SportsNet West, but I can't seem to get that anymore. Anyone know where it went? All the other channels seem to work fine.


Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/11662962
> 
> 
> Comcast and KTVU in the bay area is a joke.
> 
> 
> I can understand why they _might_ want to broadcast the Giants game on KTVU but what do they do? They bump House to KICU. Should this be a problem? No but instead of rebroadcasting the HD feed they broadcast the SD feed on the HD channel.
> 
> 
> This is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> I would gladly move to SATif I was not concentrically obligated to Tivo.
> 
> 
> Guess SAT is putting in more HD, well sweet when will Comcast go those HD channels?
> 
> 
> Comcast is probably trying to figure out how they can screw the customer out of more money when they do add new channels.
> 
> 
> I thought the government was suppose to regulate this industry? Guess Not.



Ptysell,


You need to direct your disappointment in the right direction. Comcast only shows what KTVU and KICU transmit to them, nothing else. If those stations change the scheduling around and/or change one program from HD to SD there is nothing that Comcast can do about it. ***** to the stations and explain to them what your grievances are.


If you really think that things will be better on the Sat's you should look at the forums that are dedicated to them. I belong to 3 different forums which handle both cable, Directv and Dish and if you think things are bad here then those forums will open your eyes. Every provider has problems, there are no exceptions and the grass is not always greener on the other side but you will have to discover that for yourself.


Do you really want a bunch of HD channels that for the most part are there just to fill up space and degrade picture quality just so some company can say "we have more HD than you do" ?? How many channels do you want and how many do you really watch ?? I think having a realistic number of premium channels of good quality is better than trying to cram a bunch of channels in a limited bandwidth system.


If you are really that disappointed with cable go to one of the Sat's and test them out. I believe Dish still has the 30 day trial period and see if it's really better than cable or not. There's no contract for cable so you can always come back if it's not to your liking. If they are better for you, you can always sell your Tivo on E-Bay and if I'm not mistaken you can transfer your subscription with it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thienvu* /forum/post/11663455
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, CA. I have basic analog cable, but I also have an HDTV tuner and so I can get the unencrypted digital channels from my cable feed. Up until about a week ago, I was able to get Comcast SportsNet West, but I can't seem to get that anymore. Anyone know where it went? All the other channels seem to work fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thienvu,


You're in an area that is in the process of being upgraded so some things get moved around during that period, you may want to rescan your tuner to see if it was moved. I know in my area it's still in the same place ( on my LG tuner it maps to 73-10 and I just checked it and it's still there







)


Lates,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/11659077
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that OnDemand is junk? I've not found any HD movies with 5.1 audio (even if it comes that way on a DVD). And the SD programming looks horrible - motion artifacts, grainy, etc.
> 
> 
> If this is what Comcast is using to hit that magical HD channel number (is it 100?), they are fooling themselves and everyone else.
> 
> 
> Such a choice. At least the real HD channels look pretty good, though on occasion the voice/sound are out of sync.
> 
> 
> -Dave



I've never noticed any sync issues, and OnDemand is f-ing great. It's the primary reason we don't go back to satellite.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11663528
> 
> 
> If you are really that disappointed with cable go to one of the Sat's and test them out. I believe Dish still has the 30 day trial period and see if it's really better than cable or not. There's no contract for cable so you can always come back if it's not to your liking. If they are better for you, you can always sell your Tivo on E-Bay and if I'm not mistaken you can transfer your subscription with it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



But, he's _concentrically_ obligated to Tivo. I'm not sure he can transfer _that_.


----------



## Keenan

CableCom pulled fiber past my street today. Last week they pulled the yellow pull rope through and today pulled the fiber through, so things are happening up here...the crew said it was the first of 4 sections to be done in the city, and for what's it's worth, they said it would be a year, year and a half before the whole town was done. So, who knows...


----------



## siouxmoux

I am confused about the available Bandwidth in the San Jose system. When San Jose was Upgraded from the Old A/B to the new one. At that time an It system was own by TCI then bought out by ATT Broadband. An tech told me at that time, they were going to upgraded the cable plant to 870 MHz.


But when I do a scan with sharp aquos 32" built in QAM digital turner the highest channel I can received is 123.15 I has also I remember reading posting from Dslreports.com ch 124 is use for the Downstream for their Net access.


I have googled "cable channel table ch 124" and came across this site http://www.csgnetwork.com/tvfreqtable.html and found the CATV CHANNELS at ch 124 Video Frequency 793.2500 and Sound Frequency 797.7500. So would this make the san jose system an 800 MHz?? or is Comcast planning to use this other 70 MHz unuse space for future HDTV Channels??


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11663725
> 
> 
> they said it would be a year, year and a half before the whole town was done. So, who knows...



Jim,


Think back when your boss asked you "How long is it going to take you to do this job" Did you say, " It'll take me at least 4 hours to do this job " knowing you could do it in one hour ??? All workers pad their work estimates just to be on the safe side or to account for unexpected trouble. So I would take what they are saying with a grain of salt










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11663697
> 
> 
> But, he's _concentrically_ obligated to Tivo. I'm not sure he can transfer _that_.



That confused me for a while " in a circular manner, coming from the center " but I think he meant concurrently obligated to Tivo.... I hope










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## brimorga

I thought we would have some new HD channels by now, or at least an announcement, but so far nothing. Anyway, MLB playoffs are beginning shortly and almost the entire first round is on TBS and half of the second round is on TBS. I think it's bush league that they are putting this on TBS and not TNT, cause I don't really give a crap about TBS HD EXCEPT for the playoffs. Just like I don't give a crap about TNT HD, execpt for the NBA.


That being said, when are we getting TBS HD!


I'm guessing the powers that be are putting this on TBS to force TBS HD on all of the cable/sat providers, otherwise why wouldn't this just go on TNT. Going back to SD playoff games for a major sport is a huge step in the wrong direction. I have confidence that Comcast will step up like they did with ESPN2 for the World Cup, but this last minute stuff is making me nervous. I must see my Angels crushing the Yanks in HD! I want to be able to see the tears on Jeter's face and every bag under Torre's eyes as they are resigned to another season of complete and utter failure.


----------



## brimorga

Looks like TBS HD is coming to Baltimore on Oct 1st, but in true Comcast fashion, no announcements about any other markets. Talk about a terrible way to run a business. This is supposed to be the information age.... did Comcast not get the memo?


While Directv talks about upgrades YEARS in advance, we can't get anything from Comcast until hours in advance, if that.


----------



## raghu1111

I got message few days back that CSPAN2 will be moved to digital channel from Oct 2nd. Matches with any HD updates Comcast might be planning.


----------



## garypen

I've got a feeling we might be seeing CNN-HD and TBS-Hd on that day, if not before.


----------



## dkwong

My Tivo HD just sent me a message yesterday that a new music channel (919) was added. Is this part of the rollout and is Comcast doing it slowly over a period of two weeks?


----------



## GBruno

Confused in Santa Cruz:


In April of this year when the 2 new HD channels were announced for Santa Cruz I assumed that this meant we would be upgraded. We were to get Universal and Vs/Golf. We ended up getting TNT HD, Vs/Golf, ESPN2 and NGHD.


I was just down at my Headend office and was told we have “never been” upgraded and there is no upgrade planned for this area.


1) Is Santa Cruz included in the areas to be upgraded in the 18 month window? Or ever?


2) Why would they add four new HD channels but not ABC HD here?


3) Are we still at 550?


Thanks for any info.


----------



## mds54

Something is going on......my music channels were switched yesterday for the first time in years (what was on channel 917 is now on 914, etc) without *any* notice. I thought we would have seen new HD channels and NFLNET-HD by now too, but we already know that the Bay Area is among the last regions to see new channel rollouts.

I haven't seen Mikef5 chime in yet.....


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11663808
> 
> 
> I am confused about the available Bandwidth in the San Jose system......



I'm in South San Jose, and I have no definitive answer, other than having been told by the installation/troubleshooting techs that I was on the 860MHz system. All I know for sure is that I get every channel that's available from Comcast


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11668845
> 
> 
> My Tivo HD just sent me a message yesterday that a new music channel (919) was added. Is this part of the rollout and is Comcast doing it slowly over a period of two weeks?



I don't think it was as much "added" as "replacing another channel". The message I got noted that two channels (one of which was the classical vocals channel) were being removed as part of the music channel rearrangement.


-- Don


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11669111
> 
> 
> Something is going on......my music channels were switched yesterday for the first time in years (what was on channel 917 is now on 914, etc) without *any* notice. I thought we would have seen new HD channels and NFLNET-HD by now too, but we already know that the Bay Area is among the last regions to see new channel rollouts.
> 
> I haven't seen Mikef5 chime in yet.....




I did get a message that Music Choice was "mixing up" there channels. Also the "video" sildes on the music channels have been displaying info about the change.


They basically just moved the locations around and re-focussed some of the channels. The moves were driven from the Music choice side, not Comcast.


Kevin


----------



## mds54

Thanks for the info....I must have missed the messages.

But this kinda stuff bugs the hell out of me. Music channels that I have memorized and been listening to for three years now are changed....and of course, there's no revised channel guide that I can find to reflect those changes.....


----------



## dkwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/11669337
> 
> 
> I don't think it was as much "added" as "replacing another channel". The message I got noted that two channels (one of which was the classical vocals channel) were being removed as part of the music channel rearrangement.
> 
> 
> -- Don



My message was definitely about a new channel, not a change in channels.


----------



## mds54

But at least in my lineup, the new channel shifted all the other channels,

apparently by about three places.....


----------



## hiker

At least I'm now once again getting the MC channels with Limited Basic and Digital Classic. Back in May, I reported that they started encrypting MC here .


----------



## ZinMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brown Radagast* /forum/post/11645294
> 
> 
> ZinMe, you can also look into some of the STBs out there. Samsung has one that does QAM, and there's a PrimeDTV PHD-205 that just came out and has been getting some pretty good feedback here.



Really- that is good to know. These boxes will decode encrypted Comcast programming? What happens if Comcast changes the encryption?


----------



## Mikef5

*Status of NFL HD !!!*


The contracts are now being signed, sealed and delivered.....

Comcast plans to activate the channel sometime next week.

None of the games that are scheduled to be shown will be missed.

*So are you ready for some football ??????*










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

*Thanks Mikef5!

You (and Comcast) just made my day!!!*


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11678060
> 
> *Status of NFL HD !!!*
> 
> 
> The contracts are now being signed, sealed and delivered.....
> 
> Comcast plans to activate the channel sometime next week.
> 
> None of the games that are scheduled to be shown will be missed.
> 
> *So are you ready for some football ??????*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


*Update*

*NFL HD launches on 9/26*


Hope to see you there










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NeilPeart




> Quote:
> *NFL HD launches on 9/26*
> 
> 
> Hope to see you there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does it launch for us 550MHzers in Sunnyvale too!







Do we now actually have a 10th HD channel?!


----------



## bobby94928

You can trust me on that!!!











Thanks for the good news Mike..........


----------



## walk

Are HD subscribers going to get it, like in years past, or do we also have to subcribe to the SD channel (sports package)?


----------



## dkwong

Something's definitely going on. I got another message on my TivoHD last night about the addition of yet another music channel (922 - Kids Only).


----------



## Barovelli

Chicken Lips, Flying Pigs and Ice Water in He**


A few nodes in Sunnyvale switched to upgraded system today..sure hoping someone in AVS Forum land sees it or knows someone who does.


It's finally here, and many more on the way


----------



## Brown Radagast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/11674812
> 
> 
> Really- that is good to know. These boxes will decode encrypted Comcast programming? What happens if Comcast changes the encryption?



Those STBs won't tune in the encrypted stations, just the clear QAM. You'd have to go with either cable cards or the STBs that Comcast has...


Anyone know the time table for upgrades in the Fremont area?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11678617
> 
> 
> Does it launch for us 550MHzers in Sunnyvale too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we now actually have a 10th HD channel?!


----------



## Mikef5

*Speaking of more updates.*



I just received another email from Mr. J. and he answers some of the questions that have been brought up by the group. I will post it as I received it so there's no question on what was said or how it was said.......


____________________________________________


I thought it would be a good idea to try and address some of the issues the Forum members have been posting comments about recently. Feel free to share this information with them.


(1) NFL HD


As you have accurately noted to the Forum users, we have been able to finally secure authorization from the NFL to launch their HD signal in the Bay Area. We will launch the HD feed from the NFL Network on September 26th,


(2) Network Enhancements


We will fire up the first three nodes in Sunnyvale today, (9/20/07). Eight additional Milpitas nodes on deck.


Customers in these nodes will have access to Comcast Digital Voice, our enhanced Digital Lineup, International Premiums (i.e. TFC, GMA Pinoy, Zee TV, Dragon, Jade and more) Hispanic Packages (Selecto and Cablelatino), additional HD programming, Digital Sports Package and additional Premium channels.


As you know, video-on-demand will follow thirty days after launch, once all of the new equipment in the headend has had time to burn-in and go through the quality control checks.


Just to put why we need this thirty day period into some context, over the last 90 days we have had 141,548,105 On Demand programs downloaded in Northern California. That's roughly 1.5 million video stream a day, 65,000 an hour, 1,100 a minute, 18 every second. Given those stats, and the built-up demand for the VOD product in areas like Sunnyvale and Milpitas, we want to take the necessary steps, and time, to ensure the On Demand technology has been tested and our quality control work completed before activation of On Demand.


(3) Music Choice Changes


Music Choice channels have been realigned, a few names were changed and new channels were added to the line up on September 18th at 1:00AM.


As Music Choice continues to grow and develop along with the ever-changing trends in music, we work towards a compelling and dynamic experience across all of our product platforms. We are constantly working to deliver the most compelling experience for everyone from casual listeners to serious music enthusiasts. As a result, the Music Choice line up has been realigned to support this effort. As regular Forum visitors know, not all of the additions will take place in the 550 systems. For example we added Adult Top 40 in Santa Rosa, but not Mexicana. (Howdy Keenan!)


Name Changes (The content on these channels will remain the same):

R&B & Hip Hop will be Hip Hop and R&B

Smooth R&B will be R&B Soul

Soft Rock will be Lite Hits

Channel Additions:

Adult Top 40 - A great mix of today's hits, plus all of your favorites from the 80's and 90's. Feature artist include Bon Jovi, Gwen Stefani, Kelly Clarkson, Maroon 5, Rob Thomas and The Fray.

Mexicana: Capture the essence of Mexican music with a rich variety of traditional styles featuring a perfect blend of Ranchera, Banda and Mariachi. Featured artist include Pepe Aguilar, Joan Sebastian, Paquita La Del Barrio, Huracanes del Norte and Ana Barbara.

Channel Changes:

Kidz Only! (replacing Radio Disney): A channel just for youngsters featuring the coolest pop hits and sing along songs. NO parents allowed! Featured artists include Hilary Duff, Kelly Clarkson, Kidz Bop Kids, Jojo, Jonas Brothers, Corbin Bleu and Laurie Berkner.


(4) Bandwidth


When the Forum members try to measure "their bandwidth" they should take into account that in addition to the video signals we push through our network, we also use the bandwidth for our cable modem service, our digital voice service, our back-office applications, video-on-demand access, etc. We also make sure to reserve some of our capacity for future growth. (Like the explosive increase in On Demand usage we have seen in the past year). Advancements in technology, (for example DOCSIS 3,0) and the federally mandated transition to Digital Television, are just two of many events that insure our network will remain robust enough in the future.


And a heads-up.


(5) Sun Outages/Tiling


Twice each year, solar disturbance periods, or "sun outages", will occur throughout North America, affecting all cable television and satellite viewers. We are coming up on the next set, October 4th through October 12th.


Sun outages will occur between approximately 9:00am. and 2:30pm each day, affecting individual satellites and satellite-delivered networks for 5 to 20 minutes each day. Fortunately, they do not affect local broadcast stations, which are delivered to Comcast through direct fiber feeds from their studios.


Solar interference occurs when the positions of the sun and satellites line up as they revolve around the earth. Satellite dishes on earth (like those at our headends that receive network programming) receive signals from both. But the sun is far more powerful and subdues the satellite signal when both are aligned. The result is a degradation of picture quality or a complete loss of picture and sound. This interference is an inherent part of satellite technology and occurs about this time every year, as well as for about two weeks in March. We cannot prevent solar outages, but we can predict them.




Potential Impact to Customers:


Customers could notice severe snow or dots on analog delivered satellite channels and severe tiling or a complete loss of channels (One Moment Please) on digitally delivered satellite channels lasting up to ten minutes.

They may be affected more than once if they change channels between 9:00a.m. and 2:00p.m

Cable TV viewers may not be affected at all, depending on which channels they are watching. This is because Comcast receives signals from several different satellites, and because only one satellite is affected at a time.


Thanks, as always, for your help in keeping the lines of communications open. As you know, I value your input and appreciate our "debates" (and the passionate advocacy position you take on behalf of the Forum members)

__________________________________________________


A lot to digest here but it does answer a lot of the questions that you guys have been asking about. Looks like 3 nodes in Sunnyvale go online today and 8 more in Milpitas are lined up to go ( Milpitas ??? Gasp !!!







).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

I guess the main question is still, do you need the Sports package to get NFL Net HD?

My guess would be Yes.


But if Comcast allows everyone with digital plus and HD to have it that will be a really good move from Comcast.


----------



## walk

I have Digital Classic (and HDTV service) and got 725-NFLHD last year, but only for the live games.


The year before I also got the "Game of the Week" replays.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, but last year NFL SD was included with the Digital Classic package. Now you have to get the Sports package to get NFL SD.


I got NFLHD last year too.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11678563
> 
> *Update*
> 
> *NFL HD launches on 9/26*
> 
> 
> Hope to see you there



You will! That's also my birthday......

What a treat!!!


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11680939
> 
> 
> Yeah, but last year NFL SD was included with the Digital Classic package.



Not for me it wasn't. I've never had access to the NFL-Net SD channel (180 and 475 or whatever, there's 2 for some reason...).


Yet I did get the HD channel 725 during live games.


----------



## MikeSM

Doesn't sound like any more HD channels will get turned up on the 26th besides NFL HD...


Did Mr. J say anything about additional HD programming? And how come those of us in 860 plant get no more channels than those in 750?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11680939
> 
> 
> Yeah, but last year NFL SD was included with the Digital Classic package. Now you have to get the Sports package to get NFL SD. I got NFLHD last year too.



Same with me. It is my understanding that you will now need the sports tier package

(~$4.95/mo) in order to receive NFLNET-HD. At least, that's what I was told by Comcast.....

*Mikef5*: Next time you're in touch with Mr. J., could you find out if this is true,

and also if NFLNET-HD is now a dedicated, full-time channel, or just seasonal?

Thanks!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11682007
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like any more HD channels will get turned up on the 26th besides NFL HD...
> 
> 
> Did Mr. J say anything about additional HD programming? And how come those of us in 860 plant get no more channels than those in 750?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Yes he did mention new channels and no I am not at liberty to relay that to the group just yet but there is still more to come. Wish I could elaborate more but I just do not have the go ahead just yet. I try never to post stuff here that is not officially approved by Comcast or Mr. J., except for my own personal views or rants which I give myself carte blanche approval to do so ...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11682013
> 
> *Mikef5*: Next time you're in touch with Mr. J., could you find out if this is true,
> 
> and also if NFLNET-HD is now a dedicated, full-time channel, or just seasonal?
> 
> Thanks!



Already did but he's got a real job ( I'm retired Navy ) so sometimes it takes a while to get back to us










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11682377
> 
> 
> Already did but he's got a real job ( I'm retired Navy ) so sometimes it takes a while to get back to us



Understood. Thanks!


Hope you're enjoying your Navy retirement!









(I did four years during 'Nam)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> (2) Network Enhancements
> 
> 
> We will fire up the first three nodes in Sunnyvale today, (9/20/07). Eight additional Milpitas nodes on deck.



I like this, the firing up of nodes as they become ready as opposed to finishing a whole town and then firing up.


Since my area(1 of 4) is being fiber'ed right now I'm hoping the same will hold true up here in Santa Rosa.


Mikef5, can you check with Mr. J to see if that policy will be the same up here?


BTW, that's an insane amount of VOD, roughly 50mil per month, I had no idea it got that much traffic, almost seems beyond belief.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, although most of the people in the HD forums don't like OnDemand is something really important for Comcast and, it seems, their customers.


And although I don't like the quality of the HD content in OnDemand, sometimes I spend more time there than watching regular TV (I have all the premium channels), DVDs (200+), HDDVDs (20+), etc. And yeah, most of the time I watch SD content OnDemand! :O


----------



## clau

I'm in Sunnyvale, 94087. What additional HD channels are available after the nodes are "fired up"? Not sure if I am on one of those nodes. Is there a way to tell whether my node has been upgraded? Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11682584
> 
> 
> I like this, the firing up of nodes as they become ready as opposed to finishing a whole town and then firing up.
> 
> 
> Since my area(1 of 4) is being fiber'ed right now I'm hoping the same will hold true up here in Santa Rosa.
> 
> 
> Mikef5, can you check with Mr. J to see if that policy will be the same up here?
> 
> 
> BTW, that's an insane amount of VOD, roughly 50mil per month, I had no idea it got that much traffic, almost seems beyond belief.



Jim,


While I don't want to talk for Comcast on how they light off areas, I can say that it makes sense to do it that way and it's how they've been doing it all along. It helps to isolate problems in specific areas as they light off. If you waited until all the areas were lit off and then discovered a problem it would be a nightmare to trouble shoot the problem to a specific area. So the best way is to light off a few areas, check for problems, then do another group of areas, check for problems etc...... Works for me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Just got this email from Mr. J. about the NFL-HD


_________________________________________


In May we repositioned the NFL Network to the Digital Sports Tier as the best way to offer the network and not incur additional costs to customers who do not wish to watch the Network.


The Digital Sports Tier is a fantastic package for the hard-core sports fan and by offering it at a great promotional rate it really is the best way for our customers who are sports enthusiasts to try the package.


Customers can get the Digital Sports Tier for $2.99 per month until February 29, 2008. Regular price is $4.99 per month.


This is available in all systems except Mendocino, Ft. Bragg, Willits, Santa Cruz, Santa Rosa, Hayward, Half Moon Bay, Sunnyvale, Los Gatos, Milpitas & Saratoga.


_______________________________________________


So it looks like you have to get the Digital Sports package to get this channel which means I can't get it just yet.....crud









but if you have the package you automatically get this channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## SVcabron

I'm next to 101/237 in Sunnyvale, I have no new HD channels. So close I can taste it.


----------



## jeff lam

Im in San Jose and I have a series 3 tivo... If get the digital classic package will I still need to pay the extra $7 to get the HD channels or will I be able to get them unecrypted and the cable card will give me the guide data? I get the local HD channels now without the CC but there is no guide data. If I could save the $7.00/month and still get the HD channels I would like to do that if possible...


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff lam* /forum/post/11684367
> 
> 
> Im in San Jose and I have a series 3 tivo... If get the digital classic package will I still need to pay the extra $7 to get the HD channels or will I be able to get them unecrypted and the cable card will give me the guide data? I get the local HD channels now without the CC but there is no guide data. If I could save the $7.00/month and still get the HD channels I would like to do that if possible...



There should be no extra $7 charge. The $7 is for HD STB rental fee.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11680504
> 
> *Speaking of more updates.*
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Network Enhancements
> 
> 
> We will fire up the first three nodes in Sunnyvale today, (9/20/07). Eight additional Milpitas nodes on deck.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does anyone know how many nodes Sunnyvale has? As of 10PM last night, I didn't have any new channels (El Camino/Mathilda area).


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11687625
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how many nodes Sunnyvale has? As of 10PM last night, I didn't have any new channels (El Camino/Mathilda area).



Each node covers 200-500 houses so there are a lot of nodes... Statistically the chance of being in one of the upgraded ones is low.


Kevin


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11683290
> 
> 
> Just got this email from Mr. J. about the NFL-HD
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Customers can get the Digital Sports Tier for $2.99 per month until February 29, 2008. Regular price is $4.99 per month.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! $2.99 it's a really good price if you really care about the NFL. $4.99 was not that bad either.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11682694
> 
> 
> Yeah, although most of the people in the HD forums don't like OnDemand is something really important for Comcast and, it seems, their customers.
> 
> 
> And although I don't like the quality of the HD content in OnDemand, sometimes I spend more time there than watching regular TV (I have all the premium channels), DVDs (200+), HDDVDs (20+), etc. And yeah, most of the time I watch SD content OnDemand! :O



Me too. It's the biggest difference between cable and satellite, and something satellite will probably never be able to match.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11687625
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how many nodes Sunnyvale has? As of 10PM last night, I didn't have any new channels (El Camino/Mathilda area).



I am in the El Camino/Lawrence/Wolfe/Reed part of Sunnyvale and still no change as of this morning...


I wonder if the 3 nodes did get activated in Sunnyvale? Can anyone confirm?


-Steve


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11686032
> 
> 
> There should be no extra $7 charge. The $7 is for HD STB rental fee.



You shouldn't be charged the $7, but Comcast charged me that for 3 months for my S3 after my 1 year package was over, I couldn't get them to take off the charge over the phone, with 3 calls. I pointed to the Jan 07 rate sheet saying that the $7 is a HDTV equipment charge, and cable cards are not HD equipment, but they said that it also covers HD service. One CSR went as far as telling me that the wording "HDTV equipment" is changed in the latest June rate sheet, and promised to send me one, but never did. It wasn't until I visited their San Jose office (10th St), when a lady there was able to remove this charge. I also picked up the latest rate sheet, and it still says that the $7 is for HDTV equipment. So it turned out the CSR just flat out lied to me the first time over the phone. I should've gotten her name.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/11689684
> 
> 
> I am in the El Camino/Lawrence/Wolfe/Reed part of Sunnyvale and still no change as of this morning...
> 
> 
> I wonder if the 3 nodes did get activated in Sunnyvale? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> -Steve



Barovelli confirmed several SV nodes where cutover as planned, so there are 1000-2000 happy household out their somewhere


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/11690643
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be charged the $7, but Comcast charged me that for 3 months for my S3 after my 1 year package was over, I couldn't get them to take off the charge over the phone, with 3 calls. I pointed to the Jan 07 rate sheet saying that the $7 is a HDTV equipment charge, and cable cards are not HD equipment, but they said that it also covers HD service. One CSR went as far as telling me that the wording "HDTV equipment" is changed in the latest June rate sheet, and promised to send me one, but never did. It wasn't until I visited their San Jose office (10th St), when a lady there was able to remove this charge. I also picked up the latest rate sheet, and it still says that the $7 is for HDTV equipment. So it turned out the CSR just flat out lied to me the first time over the phone. I should've gotten her name.



Actually they have now changed the wording on the second HD box to "Additional HDTV Service". So now they are even more sure they should be charging it to us. I also went round and round with the CSR's when 2 of them appeared on my bill with the TiVo-HD........


Kevin


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11664073
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Think back when your boss asked you "How long is it going to take you to do this job" Did you say, " It'll take me at least 4 hours to do this job " knowing you could do it in one hour ??? All workers pad their work estimates just to be on the safe side or to account for unexpected trouble. So I would take what they are saying with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I was going to say the opposite. Companies are usually overly optimistic about their time estimates.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11682584
> 
> 
> I like this, the firing up of nodes as they become ready as opposed to finishing a whole town and then firing up.
> 
> 
> Since my area(1 of 4) is being fiber'ed right now I'm hoping the same will hold true up here in Santa Rosa.



Where are you at roughly? Hopefully, you're nearby, but we'll probably be last here (Bennett Valley).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/11694312
> 
> 
> I was going to say the opposite. Companies are usually overly optimistic about their time estimates.



Actually, if you do that you're setting yourself up for a lot of flack. If you promise to have something done at a specific time and you don't deliver in that time frame you will never hear the end of it from your customers. If on the other hand you pad your time frame and deliver ahead of that time frame you will be loved by all







plus it gives you leeway if something unexpected happens . This way everyone is happy and none the wiser.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/11694312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at roughly? Hopefully, you're nearby, but we'll probably be last here (Bennett Valley).



By 4th and Talbot. They've been stringing fiber down Talbot, 4th towards downtown, east on Montgomery, and Bobby saw them working around Sonoma and Brookwood.


Bennett Valley is all underground right? All the work I've seen is above ground utility pole work, although they were feeding underground right about Talbot and Montgomery.


The crew said my area was the first of 4 sections to be done. Once you see them out your way then you'll know. Since your area is already new, relatively speaking anyway, they may not need to do as much, hopefully.


----------



## KStack

Hello all, I found this site after searching for upgrades in Hayward. I'm excited about more channels in the area. I was getting pissed that other people have On Demand and I didn't, but then I received a letter about 2 weeks ago notifying Hayward residents that we would be upgraded. Does anyone know the Bandwith hayward will have now?


Thanks


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11694743
> 
> 
> Actually, if you do that you're setting yourself up for a lot of flack. If you promise to have something done at a specific time and you don't deliver in that time frame you will never hear the end of it from your customers. If on the other hand you pad your time frame and deliver ahead of that time frame you will be loved by all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus it gives you leeway if something unexpected happens . This way everyone is happy and none the wiser.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It makes you wonder wehy more companies don't do it that way, doesn't it? Most of them release overly optimistic announcements and timetables. I think DirecTV is still promising 22,000 HD channels by Summer '07.


----------



## KStack

BTW today on FSNBA HD none of the games came in, it was just a black screen, not even the dumb a$$ logo. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## rsra13

I checked around 11:30 am and there was one game there.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11695046
> 
> 
> By 4th and Talbot. They've been stringing fiber down Talbot, 4th towards downtown, east on Montgomery, and Bobby saw them working around Sonoma and Brookwood.
> 
> 
> Bennett Valley is all underground right? All the work I've seen is above ground utility pole work, although they were feeding underground right about Talbot and Montgomery.
> 
> 
> The crew said my area was the first of 4 sections to be done. Once you see them out your way then you'll know. Since your area is already new, relatively speaking anyway, they may not need to do as much, hopefully.



Yeah, we're underground. What do you mean that my area's relatively new?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/11702338
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're underground. What do you mean that my area's relatively new?



Only that it's underground versus older areas like mine where everything is on utility poles. In terms relative to Comcast cable it's probably meaningless, but it might be easier to pull cable underground than doing it overhead.


Overhead they have to pull a yellow pull rope through every hanger, after installing the hanger on the existing cable, then they pull fiber through. These hangers look to be spaced about 20' apart so that's a lot of labor for a 10,000' pull.


I'm guessing underground probably uses a completely different system. Bobby might be able to provide some input on underground systems.


----------



## kerz

It's becoming increasingly annoying to see every single Discovery channel show start with [This program also available in HD]. It would be fantastic if they could swap out HD Theater with just normal Discovery, HD Theater is such dreck now. I can go outside to watch fence posts in the morning, which is what it's showing right now.


----------



## mds54

Anyone else lose channel 703 (DKNTV) Sunday around 4:30pm???

Comcast knows nothing about it.....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kerz* /forum/post/11706635
> 
> 
> It's becoming increasingly annoying to see every single Discovery channel show start with [This program also available in HD]. It would be fantastic if they could swap out HD Theater with just normal Discovery, HD Theater is such dreck now. I can go outside to watch fence posts in the morning, which is what it's showing right now.



I've had Discovery and Science in HD from Dish for awhile now, and I really like those channels, lots of programming I've never seen before. I'd never watched Mythbusters before and I love that program, I figure I have about 80 or so more episodes to go before I'm current.


I don't remember what channels we were asked to vote on awhile back, but I don't think these were part of the list. Too bad, as if there were I would voted for them without a doubt.


----------



## garypen

Why doesn't Discovery just replace the HD Theater channel altogether with Discovery HD? I don't understand their logic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11706980
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Discovery just replace the HD Theater channel altogether with Discovery HD? I don't understand their logic.



The more channels they have on the air, the better the chance you'll see them, and see the ads that are on them. This is why everyone wants to be on the basic tier, if you have cable, you have at least basic, meaning more eyeballs.


I agree though, most of these channels could easily be consolidated, but that's not how the business works.


Think about when you go to Safeway and you're looking for a particular type of soda pop, you can't find it, and the reason is probably because Safeway has the shelf clogged with their generic brand soda, no room left for the more esoteric stuff. Sort of like Comcast does with the channels they own or have interest in, those channels will almost always have preferential tier placement.


----------



## MikeSM

Look at all the new hd stations being added in Houston by Comcast...

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthouston092307.htm 


If they are supposed to turn on channels as soon as the contracts are in place, does that mean we are getting all these soon? 


thx

mike


----------



## garypen

The analogy doesn't work in this case. Discovery HD Theater was started as the HD version of Discovery. But, now that Discovery apparently has enough HD content to warrant an HD simulcast of it's regular channel, DHDT becomes unnecessary and obsolete.


Your analogy is on the money as regard to Disc-Times, Disc-Health, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11707094
> 
> 
> The more channels they have on the air, the better the chance you'll see them, and see the ads that are on them. This is why everyone wants to be on the basic tier, if you have cable, you have at least basic, meaning more eyeballs.
> 
> 
> I agree though, most of these channels could easily be consolidated, but that's not how the business works.
> 
> 
> Think about when you go to Safeway and you're looking for a particular type of soda pop, you can't find it, and the reason is probably because Safeway has the shelf clogged with their generic brand soda, no room left for the more esoteric stuff. Sort of like Comcast does with the channels they own or have interest in, those channels will almost always have preferential tier placement.


----------



## garypen

I decided to check out Comcast's current offers for the Bay Area, thinking I maight change service, or just call them to ***** about the price and cut a deal. But, while I'm there I can't help but notice their myriad of package names and crazy pricing.


Digital Starter

Digital Preferred

Digital Preferred Plus

Digital Premier

Digital Classic

Basic

Latino

Some of the above bundled with various Premiums

plus, they still have about a dozen packages listed on the drop-down for checking the channel list.


The pricing is all over the place, with the regular prices on the standard packages not matching the regular pricing lised at the bottom of the promo packages. (It says the regular price, after the promo period, for Digital Preferred with HBO is $64.45. Sign me up! My regular price for Digital Silver w/HBO is 84.45. Plus, further down on the page, it says the regular price for Preferred w/o HBO is $64.45.)


The way the pricing is listed on the monthly bill is stupid, as well, with Standard cable and the Digital package being listed separately.


It's ridiculous. Why can't they just use the model that D*, E*, FIOS, U-Verse, and even some other cable companies use?


Offer 3 or 4 main packages for specific prices. (Basic, Digital, Plus, and Premier) Then, the premiums and other add-ons. Period. For people on previously named packages, you transfer them to the new ones.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11707950
> 
> 
> Look at all the new hd stations being added in Houston by Comcast...
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthouston092307.htm
> 
> 
> If they are supposed to turn on channels as soon as the contracts are in place, does that mean we are getting all these soon?
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



Once again,


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11709236
> 
> 
> Once again,



Jim,


Don't speak to soon, you just never know when you'll have to dodge flying pig **** .....

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

HD is infectious and never leaves once it affects. Comcast can't afford be far behind. There is one week gap between channel adjustments and new HD channels in Houston classified. Bay area should the channels around Oct 10th.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11712046
> 
> 
> HD is infectious and never leaves once it affects. Comcast can't afford be far behind. There is one week gap between channel adjustments and new HD channels in Houston classified. Bay area should the channels around Oct 10th.



Raghu,


While I applaud your optimism you have to realize that every Comcast market is different and there is no correlation between what is happening in Huston and what will happen in the Bay Area. I would see a better correlation if the article was about Southern California, then I could see a better chance of something like this happening here. The article said it was unclear when these channels would be added to other Comcast areas so we need to wait and see if this affects us in the Bay Area. I'm sure once there is official word on these additions that it will be posted here...... Count on it










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

This regionality of Comcast's is ridiculous. I don't know if it's due to the myriad of municipalities with different franchise contracts. But, for the customers' sake, Comcast and/or the state/federal gov't needs to put cable companies on parity with Telco's and DBS providers, so that we may enjoy the same types of global pricing and services.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11712478
> 
> 
> This regionality of Comcast's is ridiculous. I don't know if it's due to the myriad of municipalities with different franchise contracts. But, for the customers' sake, Comcast and/or the state/federal gov't needs to put cable companies on parity with Telco's and DBS providers, so that we may enjoy the same types of global pricing and services.



The programming contracts are done on a national basis. The systems decide how quickly they can add the programming, and the priority for what gets added first.


But since it was stated here that the contracts were the issue, I think the Houston Chron ad makes it clear that at least for the channels mentioned, the contracts aren't the issue.


So that means the SFBA regional management needs to decide to get aggressive on HD deployment. If they can contractually add the channels but don't, then it's a plant capacity issue or just a lack of desire. Given the amount of 860 plant around, we at least should be able to get all these new channels, but they may not want to add yet another tier (550 vs 750 vs 860), but that just means those of us in 860 plant get nothing for the extra capability.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11707950
> 
> 
> Look at all the new hd stations being added in Houston by Comcast...
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthouston092307.htm
> 
> 
> If they are supposed to turn on channels as soon as the contracts are in place, does that mean we are getting all these soon?
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



Maybe I'm in the minority (and even if I complained to Comcast, it would probably go ignored) but I'm quite pleased with the current lineup and would like to see the PQ improved on the current channels rather than more added.


----------



## bobby94928

NFL-HD is up and running on channel 725 in Rohnert Park this afternoon. This may be a test for now, but it looks like we might get the 24/7 treatment.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11714560
> 
> 
> NFL-HD is up and running on channel 725 in Rohnert Park this afternoon. This may be a test for now, but it looks like we might get the 24/7 treatment.



Do you have the Sports Tier?

No video here on 725 but the guide data is there on TiVo S3 and not on DCT-6200.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11713311
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority (and even if I complained to Comcast, it would probably go ignored) but I'm quite pleased with the current lineup and would like to see the PQ improved on the current channels rather than more added.



I'm going to jump in line with pappy and agree that I'm actually quite pleased with what we have so far. Obviously if I were in Jim or Mike's boat I'd tell a different tale. Would I want more channels? Sure, why not. But I think we've gotten over the "hump" and pretty much get most of the watchable channels. Remember way, way back when we didn't get FOX HD? Or when we would try convince our friends how good Touched by an Angel was because that and the Tonight Show were the only things being shown in HD??







Seriously, Comcast (and other service providers) have come a long way in the past 3 or 4 years. Like everything in life, there's always going to be something more out there.


----------



## bobby94928

Yes, I have the sports tier. It is still up here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11709316
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Don't speak to soon, you just never know when you'll have to dodge flying pig **** .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey, I wouldn't mind getting covered in the stuff as long as it meant I'd be getting more, a lot more, HD channels than I have now, which is the spectacular total of "11", including premiums.


BTW, I noticed Showtime is offering a really cheap rate for their service, something like $8-9 per month...is Comcast offering that?


----------



## Keenan

TBS-HD, CNN-HD and USA-HD in Houston and "other markets".

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11715356 


Is SF considered "other markets? (right...now where did I put that pig...)


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11714560
> 
> 
> NFL-HD is up and running on channel 725 in Rohnert Park this afternoon. This may be a test for now, but it looks like we might get the 24/7 treatment.



Interesting.....two days early! I'll have to check it when I get home tonight.

I know about 24/7....what we're waiting to know is 24/7/12??? (permanent)


----------



## bobby94928

What was NFL-HD on channel 725 is now SETAsia. They are obviously in a test mode. The guide still shows NFL-HD though.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11716088
> 
> 
> What was NFL-HD on channel 725 is now SETAsia. They are obviously in a test mode. The guide still shows NFL-HD though.



I guess Wednesday is still the day then.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11713311
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority (and even if I complained to Comcast, it would probably go ignored) but I'm quite pleased with the current lineup and would like to see the PQ improved on the current channels rather than more added.



What do you mean by improved PQ? Unlike DBS, cable does no downrezzing of programming - we get it in the original format it came from the programmer. If you are seeing quality problems it's either do to the programming, in which case Comcast can't do anything about it, or something broken in the network to your house, which comcast can fix.


thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11716124
> 
> 
> I guess Wednesday is still the day then.
> 
> Thanks for the update!



Interesting, that's also supposed to be the day DirecTV unloads with about 30 channels.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11701926
> 
> 
> BTW today on FSNBA HD none of the games came in, it was just a black screen, not even the dumb a$$ logo. Did this happen to anyone else?



I'm in Hayward also... this happened to me too. Still nothing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11709236
> 
> 
> Once again,


Keenan, time to duck.....( Yes Jim I'm yanking your chain )










I had to wait until 5 pm before I could post this so here is some official word about the new channels from Comcast and Mr. J.


Again, I am posting it as I received it so there is no question on what was said or how it was said.

___________________________________________

*Feel free to let the Forum members know that on October 3rd we will launch TBS HD in the San Francisco Bay Area. The launch is timed to coincide with the start of Major League Baseball's Playoffs which TBS will broadcast.


This comes right on the heels of the NFL HD Network launch scheduled for this Thursday.


It is important to note to the Forum members that their input and participation in the recent survey you conducted directly contributed to the addition of TBS HD to our Bay Area channel lineup.


And, the Bay Area Forum members will be pleased to know that additional HD networks will be added in October. As you know, for competitive reasons, we are not publicly disclosing the exact date of the additions and which HD networks will be added at this time.


As I am sure you are tired of hearing, stay tuned.

*

___________________________________________


So it looks like ( for the upgraded areas ) TBS-HD is coming on the 3rd of Oct so we can watch the baseball playoffs ( to bad the Giants won't be there







) and the new HD channels are indeed coming in October, I just can't say which ones or when in October because of the reasons Mr. J. gave in his email but I'm sure you will enjoy the ones that are going to be added.


Now I'm back to playing with my new TivoHD ( love this thing ) I get my cable card installed tomorrow. Now if they would just upgrade my area I'd be as happy as a pig in.......

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Very cool!!!


----------



## bob511




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11706789
> 
> 
> Anyone else lose channel 703 (DKNTV) Sunday around 4:30pm???
> 
> Comcast knows nothing about it.....



I'm only on the basic analog tier, so I can't comment on the 7xx channel, but KNTV-HD on a clear-QAM 11.1 has been black since Sunday as well. 95126 around Willow Glen.


Just in time for the NBC premieres this week, too.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob511* /forum/post/11718723
> 
> 
> I'm only on the basic analog tier, so I can't comment on the 7xx channel, but KNTV-HD on a clear-QAM 11.1 has been black since Sunday as well. 95126 around Willow Glen.
> 
> 
> Just in time for the NBC premieres this week, too.



Try and do a rescan on your tuner, they may have moved it to another location. KNTV-HD on my loop is 33.1 and that's on my LG tuner and the TivoHD but you may have to hunt around to find it again.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bob511

That was the first thing I tried, without luck. Did manage to stumble across a high-channel CW HD of which I was previously unaware, but no sign of any other NBC HD.


I'll probably keep rescanning every day or two for the next week, I guess.


EDIT: And of course half-way through the third and last show I wanted to watch last night, it comes back. Lovely.


----------



## walk

Sorry if this is late, I was gone for the weekend.


I'm now seeing 725 listed as NFL-HD with program guide data, but "not authorized". I have Classic, with HDTV but without the sports package.


I ask again (if anyone knows the answer...) are HDTV subscribers going to get this channel for the live games like we have in the past?


----------



## siouxmoux

Are There any news regarding, if comcast have made any new national deals to carry History Channel HD, Smithsonian HD, Animal Planet HD, Science Channel HD or (When Weather Channel start Broadcasting from the new HD Studios in 2008) Weather Channel HD?? Plus when these other Sports networks go HD Fox Soccer Channel HD and Goltv HD!!


As for TBS HD I have Email KTVU if they were going to show HD Version of Seinfeld. if Comcast was not planning to launch TBS HD in time for the MLB playoffs. The answer from KTVU email " I have checked again with Sony, and they are not distributing SEINFELD in HD. It was not shot in HD, but they are in the process of up-converting the series to HD quality, but not true HD. They tell me that they are not distributing these higher quality shows to TBS or anywhere else at this time."


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11719393
> 
> 
> Are There any news regarding, if comcast have made any new national deals to carry History Channel HD, Smithsonian HD, Animal Planet HD, Science Channel HD or (When Weather Channel start Broadcasting from the new HD Studios in 2008) Weather Channel HD?? Plus when these other Sports networks go HD Fox Soccer Channel HD and Goltv HD!!
> 
> 
> As for TBS HD I have Email KTVU if they were going to show HD Version of Seinfeld. if Comcast was not planning to launch TBS HD in time for the MLB playoffs. The answer from KTVU email " I have checked again with Sony, and they are not distributing SEINFELD in HD. It was not shot in HD, but they are in the process of up-converting the series to HD quality, but not true HD. They tell me that they are not distributing these higher quality shows to TBS or anywhere else at this time."



According to http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthouston092307.htm , Comcast has contracts with the following channels and will roll them out in Houston on October 23rd:


National Geographic HD, USA HD, A&E HD, History HD, HGTV HD, Food HD, CNN HD, and Fox Business Channel HD


Hopefully we'll see the upgraded Bay Area markets get these channels on October 23rd as well.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11719532
> 
> 
> According to http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcasthouston092307.htm , Comcast has contracts with the following channels and will roll them out in Houston on October 23rd:
> 
> 
> National Geographic HD, USA HD, A&E HD, History HD, HGTV HD, Food HD, CNN HD, and Fox Business Channel HD
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll see the upgraded Bay Area markets get these channels on October 23rd as well.



Rxp19


Read posts #2935 and #2951.

What happens in Huston doesn't necessarily affect the Bay Area, they are two separate areas and because they are saying the 23 Oct for Huston doesn't mean it will be launched here on that date. You neglected to mention TBS-HD which was suppose to be in that line up also, it's being launched here on the 3rd of Oct well ahead of the date mentioned in the article. Also, the National Geograhic Channel HD is already available in this area and not in the Huston area. When it's official here it will be posted here, and it won't be speculation or rumor but fact.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

i am very excited for these october launches, no matter what they are. how do you like your tivoHD mike? i want to get one too. do i have to be at home and waiting for them to install two cable cards i can very well stick in myself?? ahhhhhhhhh.... what's the best sub plan anyway? 3 years for 299? does the sata expansion work? i'd get a big big HD if i could


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11719165
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is late, I was gone for the weekend.
> 
> 
> I'm now seeing 725 listed as NFL-HD with program guide data, but "not authorized". I have Classic, with HDTV but without the sports package.
> 
> 
> I ask again (if anyone knows the answer...) are HDTV subscribers going to get this channel for the live games like we have in the past?



Walk, you have to get the Sports package to get NFL-HD, I don't think they'll open the channel when the games come in November.


They have a deal right now, $2.99 a month until Feb 08. The normal price is $4.99.


----------



## walk

Well I would only need it for Nov/Dec since that's the only months they have live games.. and I assume the Saturday Dec. 15th Bengals at 49ers will be broadcast on the local channel(s) anyway....


So $6 to watch 7 games... I guess that's not a bad deal but geez they love to squeeze us every way they can don't they.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11722108
> 
> 
> i am very excited for these october launches, no matter what they are. how do you like your tivoHD mike? i want to get one too. do i have to be at home and waiting for them to install two cable cards i can very well stick in myself?? ahhhhhhhhh.... what's the best sub plan anyway? 3 years for 299? does the sata expansion work? i'd get a big big HD if i could



You'll have to be at home for the install of the CCs.


The best sub plan is the 3 yr pre-pay.


The eSATA port is not officially active on either the S3 or the HD. On the S3 it's a very simple process to add an external though, I currently have a 1TB attached to my S3. I think the HD is a bit more involved to setup, but can still be done, check Tivo Community.


----------



## MikeSM

TBS-HD? is that all? USA will debut the *NEW* season of Law and Order: Criminal Intent (they picked it up from NBC) on Oct 4th in HD. But not for us apparently.


I didn't care much about USA in HD until that announcement. It just goes to show that developments in HD content are moving quickly, and that we should be pushing for all the HD networks out there to be added. Well, maybe not Golf channel HD, but I guess we have it because Comcast owns part of it.


I like the fact they monitor the forums for input on adding channels, but who asked for Golf/VS? I don't think that's the highest in demand programming.


Also absent in the Houston announcement was any mention of the new Encore and HBO HD channels. About a dozen in total. I'll know Comcast is serious about competing with DirecTV in HD when I see those added to the system.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11724204
> 
> 
> I like the fact they monitor the forums for input on adding channels, but who asked for Golf/VS?



Cal Bears fans?










: They also have Stanford at USC on Oct. 6, a "Pac-10 game TBA" on Oct. 13th, and the 25th anniversary of "The Game", Cal at Stanford on Dec. 1st.









http://www.versus.com/cfb


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob511* /forum/post/11718993
> 
> 
> Did manage to stumble across a high-channel CW HD of which I was previously unaware, but no sign of any other NBC HD.



What channel did you find CW HD at?

I'm in Sunnyvale...just hoping that a miracle happened and CW HD has been quietly added...










Thanks,

Durny1


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you thinking about getting the new TivoHD or the Series 3 here's my take so far on the setup.


The cable card install went without a hitch, the tech that came here had 2 M-cards with him but only needed one since the first one worked right off the bat. The tech was here for a total of 30 minutes and 10 minutes was waiting for the CSR to send the hit to the card ( the CSR didn't know she was suppose to send the hit, the tech here told her to send the hit again and made her tell him when she did it ). After that he tested all the channels especially the premium channels.. all good to go.

The tech was totally professional and knew what he was doing and if it wasn't for the CSR screwing up the hit signal the whole process would have been 20 minutes.

So if you're thinking of getting one of these Tivo's I'd do it now IMHO you won't regret it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11725467
> 
> 
> For those of you thinking about getting the new TivoHD or the Series 3 here's my take so far on the setup.
> 
> 
> The cable card install went without a hitch, the tech that came here had 2 M-cards with him but only needed one since the first one worked right off the bat. The tech was here for a total of 30 minutes and 10 minutes was waiting for the CSR to send the hit to the card ( the CSR didn't know she was suppose to send the hit, the tech here told her to send the hit again and made her tell him when she did it ). After that he tested all the channels especially the premium channels.. all good to go.
> 
> The tech was totally professional and knew what he was doing and if it wasn't for the CSR screwing up the hit signal the whole process would have been 20 minutes.
> 
> So if you're thinking of getting one of these Tivo's I'd do it now IMHO you won't regret it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I love my S3, I just wish Comcast would give me more channels so I could do more with it, plus, they'll probably be able to quintuple the $20 a month I currently spend with them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11725590
> 
> 
> I love my S3, I just wish Comcast would give me more channels so I could do more with it, plus, they'll probably be able to quintuple the $20 a month I currently spend with them.



Jim,


The tech that was out here was very knowledgeable and I milked him for all the info I could









He seemed to know a lot about the upgrades and what's going on with it and while he didn't know specifically about Santa Rosa the little he did know was that Santa Rosa shouldn't be as hard as some of the other areas ( he mentioned Sunnyvale as an example ) since a lot of the stuff was already in place.


As far as the Tivo, I kick myself for waiting so long to get it, it's just so easy to set up and do your recordings and do searches on just about any key word, actor, show type etc..... Comcast needs to buy out Tivo and use these boxes as their own...









The only thing it doesn't do is set reminders of upcoming shows, which I do miss from the old Motorola box and it doesn't do VOD but I don't get it now so I don't know what I'm missing. I'm hoping the November update will enable Tivotogo but we'll have to see what happens then. So far it's been great but I'll see if I feel the same way in a couple of weeks










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Wendek

Mike, is this your first TiVo? you will not be able to live without it very shortly. i still have two Series 2 TiVo's. they are the best thing since sliced bread. i haven't been following the TiVoHD thread, tho... you mentioned that they are going to enable TiVoToGo on them soon?

wendek


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11725997
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> The tech that was out here was very knowledgeable and I milked him for all the info I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seemed to know a lot about the upgrades and what's going on with it and while he didn't know specifically about Santa Rosa the little he did know was that Santa Rosa shouldn't be as hard as some of the other areas ( he mentioned Sunnyvale as an example ) since a lot of the stuff was already in place.
> 
> 
> As far as the Tivo, I kick myself for waiting so long to get it, it's just so easy to set up and do your recordings and do searches on just about any key word, actor, show type etc..... Comcast needs to buy out Tivo and use these boxes as their own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing it doesn't do is set reminders of upcoming shows, which I do miss from the old Motorola box and it doesn't do VOD but I don't get it now so I don't know what I'm missing. I'm hoping the November update will enable Tivotogo but we'll have to see what happens then. So far it's been great but I'll see if I feel the same way in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



When I had my CCs installed over a year ago I did it myself, the tech just handled the phonework with the office, went smooth as silk.


For reminders, just set the program to record. With a TiVo you'll find you do less actual watching live, I think of it as a huge server/database that I go in and select what I want to see, it grabs them(within their actual air schedule) and then I watch them when I want.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/11726078
> 
> 
> Mike, is this your first TiVo? you will not be able to live without it very shortly. i still have two Series 2 TiVo's. they are the best thing since sliced bread. i haven't been following the TiVoHD thread, tho... you mentioned that they are going to enable TiVoToGo on them soon?
> 
> wendek



It will be enabled in Nov.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11726110
> 
> 
> When I had my CCs installed over a year ago I did it myself, the tech just handled the phonework with the office, went smooth as silk.
> 
> 
> For reminders, just set the program to record. With a TiVo you'll find you do less actual watching live, I think of it as a huge server/database that I go in and select what I want to see, it grabs them(within their actual air schedule) and then I watch them when I want.



Sort of like having your own Video On Demand










It looks like the techs around the Bay Area seem to have more on the ball than what I've read about in the other areas of the country. I guess it sometimes pays to be on the Left Coast










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/11726078
> 
> 
> Mike, is this your first TiVo? you will not be able to live without it very shortly. i still have two Series 2 TiVo's. they are the best thing since sliced bread. i haven't been following the TiVoHD thread, tho... you mentioned that they are going to enable TiVoToGo on them soon?
> 
> wendek



Yep, first one and if all goes well in the next couple of months I'll get another for the front room. So far it's done everything it claims to do and has a lot of features that just aren't available on the Motorola boxes. Maybe when the new guide comes out for the Motorola boxes it'll get better with the feature set but right now nothing is close to the Tivo.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

dam you guys. i just ordered a CC-install for friday. now i just need to pick one of these babies up today at costco







do i need to have a subscription in place before i can use it?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11726719
> 
> 
> dam you guys. i just ordered a CC-install for friday. now i just need to pick one of these babies up today at costco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i need to have a subscription in place before i can use it?



You have about a week of free use before you need a TiVo sub.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11726719
> 
> 
> dam you guys.



Resistance is futile.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11726788
> 
> 
> You have about a week of free use before you need a TiVo sub.



thanks. i really have no idea what all the great features this tivo will have, or how it will make my life better. eager to find out however.


----------



## ffjxc

Anyone in the Oakland Hills or anywhere else out there lose KPIX (705) this afternoon? It reads "One moment please" Channel should be available shortly.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffjxc* /forum/post/11727186
> 
> 
> Anyone in the Oakland Hills or anywhere else out there lose KPIX (705) this afternoon? It reads "One moment please" Channel should be available shortly.



I've got that same thing going on in Rohnert park as well. Must be widespread.


----------



## ffjxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11727276
> 
> 
> I've got that same thing going on in Rohnert park as well. Must be widespread.



Thanks.


----------



## smthrsd

I just noticed 725 nfl network, little early surprise today!


----------



## kerz

NFL Network's live here in Mt. View as well, looks great. NFL Network SD was one of the networks that was just awful to watch when you knew the HD one was out there.


----------



## mds54

Must be nice.....

NO NFLNET-HD in San jose as of this morning.


----------



## GBruno

Lot of happy people over on the Direct TV forums (20+ new HD channels up and running today with more coming in weeks). Looks tempting-cant wait to see comcasts response....


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11734288
> 
> 
> Lot of happy people over on the Direct TV forums (20+ new HD channels up and running today with more coming in weeks). Looks tempting-cant wait to see comcasts response....



In addition to the ones that just came up, these are in test mode on the transponders and should be on soon:

Food Network

HGTV

MHD (MTV brand channel)

National Geographic

Cinemax-E

Cinemax-W

HBO-W

Bravo

Cartoon Network

Chiller

CNBC

Fuel

FX

MTV

NBA TV

VH1

SciFi Channel

Speed

USA Network

The Tennis Channel


I think they are also supposed to have 5-6 more HBO HD channels active by the end of the year, plus a bunch of regional sports nets.


Then there is another chunk that is supposed to get turned up in the front part of 08 too.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GBruno

^^^^^

That makes it even harder for me-knowing so much more is coming from Direct TV. I gave comcast unitl the end of this year to add just a few more good HD channels to my area. If not I will reluctantly make the switch.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11734869
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> That makes it even harder for me-knowing so much more is coming from Direct TV. I gave comcast unitl the end of this year to add just a few more good HD channels to my area. If not I will reluctantly make the switch.



If you care about getting the most HD content, you should just switch to DirecTV now. Comcast is just not going to catch up here. Part of it is a spectrum issue on the plant, and part of it is that they do not want to do the same deals for HD programming that Direct is willing to do.


Comcast does give you the video without downrezzing though, so the channels they do offer, they offer with the highest quality.


If someone from Comcast wants to argue with me that they intend to catch up to DirecTV in terms of the number of HD channels they carry, or at least come close, I would love to be proven wrong, but that isn't what I am hearing from my friends back east.


PS I also understand that after this next batch of channels comes on, that there are going to be a set of commercials run that will make fun of the limited number of HD channels that cable offers compared to DirecTV. They intend to rub it in the MSO's faces and try and grab a bunch of premium subs from cable with that campaign...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11735148
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast does give you the video without downrezzing though, so the channels they do offer, they offer with the highest quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



It remains to be confirmed, one way or the other, but I watched some of Into The Blue(Jessica Alba) this morning on TMC-HD(I think) and it looked pretty darn good. Of course, it's film-based content so it should look pretty good, even if they are down-rezzing. Haven't really checked any video-based content yet.


But hey, at this point, give me FX, SciFi and USA in HD, from anywhere, and I'll be happy for at least a good while. I definitely don't see those 3 hitting my TV screen from a Comcast feed anytime soon in my neighborhood.


----------



## MikeSM

Looks like HGTV and Food TV in HD will be rolled out across Comcast markets throughout 2008...

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/news/rec..._id=1003646686 


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11735364
> 
> 
> It remains to be confirmed, one way or the other, but I watched some of Into The Blue(Jessica Alba) this morning on TMC-HD(I think) and it looked pretty darn good. Of course, it's film-based content so it should look pretty good, even if they are down-rezzing. Haven't really checked any video-based content yet.
> 
> 
> But hey, at this point, give me FX, SciFi and USA in HD, from anywhere, and I'll be happy for at least a good while. I definitely don't see those 3 hitting my TV screen from a Comcast feed anytime soon in my neighborhood.



I have to say, the technology that DirecTV is using to do their video processing is VERY GOOD. Not that it is perfect compared to the original, but they do a very good job. Sounds like you agree.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GBruno

No- I do not care about how many channels I get. However, between comcast leaving out several crucial ones in my area (ABC-HD, Food Network, HGTV, and several more), and their lack of ability to clearly, consistently or accuratly answer my quetions regarding what channels, if any, are to be added and when, they fall short.


Looking forward to see if Direct TV's commericals can sway me!!!


----------



## GBruno

p.s. I appreciate all the feedback/information here regarding the pros and cons of both Comcast and Direct!!!


I trust this forum and the members more than any/all the claims by any company.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11735438
> 
> 
> I have to say, the technology that DirecTV is using to do their video processing is VERY GOOD. Not that it is perfect compared to the original, but they do a very good job. Sounds like you agree.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



I plan to do some direct comparisons with Comcast locals vs DirecTV locals this weekend, but my initial impression is that the D* locals are looking pretty good as well. Definitely better than the MPEG2 stuff they have.


----------



## siouxmoux

In my Area of San Jose, NFL HD came available around 10pm on ch 725. Also I read from comcast PR awhile back HGTV and Food TV in HD were coming in sept. But now that look like that not going to happen because that next confirmed HD Channels to be added is TBS HD and CNN HD.


----------



## lmsyl

Couple of my friends live in Fremont received phone call from Comcast saying the analog channels will be removed in Oct. Comcast will provide STB to them.


I wonder if this is related to DirecTV HD launch.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11735877
> 
> 
> Couple of my friends live in Fremont received phone call from Comcast saying the analog channels will be removed in Oct. Comcast will provide STB to them.
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is related to DirecTV HD launch.



Don't think it's directly related to D* launch as they have been working on eliminating analog for a while now. How many STBs and will they be free forever?


----------



## garypen

Sounds like Fremont is gonna have a ton of bandwidth soon!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11735766
> 
> 
> In my Area of San Jose, NFL HD came available around 10pm on ch 725......



Geeze....

I had it intermittantly last night as "this channel should be available shortly", then it actually came on for a little bit, then the channel disappeared altogether, and was still gone as of 10am this morning. I'm in South San Jose....why wouldn't we all be the same?


----------



## Brown Radagast

"...Couple of my friends live in Fremont received phone call from Comcast saying the analog channels will be removed in Oct. Comcast will provide STB to them...."


No way, seems too drastic of a change for those who still have analog-only TVs and no STB. Can we get a CC rep to confirm this? Would be awesome though, if it's true!

That darn flying pig should be posted again soon here, I imagine!


----------



## raghu1111

Comcast takes months to get all things lined up to add even a single channel. No way they are going to move a large chunk of analog channels to Digital in a few years. The people who received the letters/calls might be under very initial "bucket testing". Comcast might be trying some possible options on very very small percentage of people.


----------



## hiker

I thought I read somewhere a while back that Comcast had removed analog in the Chicago area...

Here is info of what they did in Chicago. Maybe Fremont be first in BA. More links here and here .


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11737037
> 
> 
> Comcast takes months to get all things lined up to add even a single channel. No way they are going to move a large chunk of analog channels to Digital in a few years. The people who received the letters/calls might be under very initial "bucket testing". Comcast might be trying some possible options on very very small percentage of people.



They're already doing it... Digital Simulcasting... all you have to do is deploy boxes for those with analog sets and turn analog off, the digital channels are already there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11737108
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere a while back that Comcast had removed analog in the Chicago area...
> 
> Here is info of what they did in Chicago. Maybe Fremont be first in BA.



I think they are just grooming a few channels in Fremont, not all of them. I have not received any calls but of cause I'm have boxes already. It is most likely only for the basic cable subs who are worried about C-SPAN 2.


Remember us digitial subs get the message saying C-SPAN 2 is going away. The analog guys need to be told somehow, I guess a phone call is it. That and the bill of course but who reads those


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/11737387
> 
> 
> I think they are just grooming a few channels in Fremont, not all of them. I have not received any calls but of cause I'm have boxes already. It is most likely only for the basic cable subs who are worried about C-SPAN 2.
> 
> 
> Remember us digitial subs get the message saying C-SPAN 2 is going away. The analog guys need to be told somehow, I guess a phone call is it. That and the bill of course but who reads those



I double checked with my friends. Both of them have analog channels only. They received a phone message yesterday something like this: The Comcast cable will be all digital starting from Oct. 2nd.(







just 6 days from now.). A STB is needed to receive your channels.


I really doubt if this can happen in a week. How many STBs Comcast needs to prepare for this? Maybe thousands, and they should not have enough tech. to handle the rush.










Of course, if it happens Fremont will get tremendous bandwith for HD, cable modem and VOD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11737595
> 
> 
> I double checked with my friends. Both of them have analog channels only. They received a phone message yesterday something like this: The Comcast cable will be all digital starting from Oct. 2nd.(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just 6 days from now.). A STB is needed to receive your channels.
> 
> 
> I really doubt if this can happen in a week. How many STBs Comcast needs to prepare for this? Maybe thousands, and they should not have enough tech. to handle the rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if it happens Fremont will get tremendous bandwith for HD, cable modem and VOD.



While I don't want to say your friends mistaken on what was said to them but as Raghu implied in his post, Comcast moves slowly and methodically and would have given more than a weeks notice of something of this magnitude happening and this is definitely a major undertaking that would require much more planning and coordination than what a weeks notice would give. Just the distribution of new digital boxs to all the analog customers would take much longer than a couple of weeks. If Fremont is doing digital simulcasting the process of dropping analog would not be that hard but getting all the boxes distributed out would take months to do completely.


I will check with Mr. J. but I really doubt this is something that is going to happen anytime soon, especially since the FCC has decided that cable must do dual carriage ( analog and digital signals ) for 3 years past the drop dead date for analog , unless the cable company goes all digital before 2009 but I'll check just the same.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

Did they state what year in Oct they are removing the analog channels? Maybe it's 2008.


----------



## smthrsd

What happened to 722, used to be discovery hd, now its HTV or something. Did we lose discovery HD? I'm in the dublin area


i see its still discovery programming but looking the guide over the next few days looks like all diferent kinds of shows.


----------



## raghu1111

Yes, ADS is simple thing from user's perspective. "Digital Only" is an entirely different beast. I am not sure if even Chicago has done since it was rumored to be done.


----------



## smthrsd

disregard, the commercial durring the show was for discovery programming, i guess the comcast just changed the call letters in the guide. The programming does look different as far as what son the guide the nest few days


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/11739458
> 
> 
> disregard, the commercial durring the show was for discovery programming, i guess the comcast just changed the call letters in the guide. The programming does look different as far as what son the guide the nest few days



Actually Comcast didn't change much. They just adhered to Discovery Network's change of the channel name. Discovery now has Discovery-HD which is an HD mirror of their Discovery Channel. Discovery Hd theater is now know as, simply, HD Theater.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

1. I had to replace one of my STB's, as I was getting sporadic guide info. I went to my local office and picked up a new box, hooked it up, and called 1.800.Comcast to have them send a hit to my replacement STB. The STB turned off shortly after he sent the hit, as expected. The CSR (Greg) said to wait a minute or two before turning it back on. While waiting, I asked him about the status of the upgrades for Sunnyvale. According to Greg, all of Sunnyvale should be turned on by the end of October. Of course, I took what he said with a (large) grain of salt. But, hopefully, this will give us Sunnyvale residents a general idea of when we might expect to see new HD channels and VOD.


2. When I called the 800 #, there was a recorded message that said something about needing a digital STB starting in October. I didn't really pay attention to the message because I already have them for each of my HDTV's, so I don't know how much of the Bay Area to which this applies. But it may confirm the previous posts about the Fremont area needing digital STBs.


As I said in a previous post, keeping my fingers crossed, but not holding my breath regarding the upgrades for Sunnyvale. I guess we'll see what happens in 4-6 (maybe 8) weeks.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11740120
> 
> 
> 2. When I called the 800 #, there was a recorded message that said something about needing a digital STB starting in October. I didn't really pay attention to the message because I already have them for each of my HDTV's, so I don't know how much of the Bay Area to which this applies. But it may confirm the previous posts about the Fremont area needing digital STBs.



I just called the 800 number to check the message and they say that all customer need a digital box to watch C-SPAN2. So it is only a grooming of C-SPAN from analog announcement, nothing more.


----------



## c3

THAT makes much more sense. So who would go get a cable box just to watch C-SPAN2?


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11724204
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fact they monitor the forums for input on adding channels, but who asked for Golf/VS? I don't think that's the highest in demand programming.



Hockey fans (and I'm one of 'em). Eh.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11735638
> 
> 
> I plan to do some direct comparisons with Comcast locals vs DirecTV locals this weekend, but my initial impression is that the D* locals are looking pretty good as well. Definitely better than the MPEG2 stuff they have.



It would be great if you included E* (Dish Network) in the comparison, too. Since you have all three services, you're in a good position to do that. Also, how do some of the other new DirecTV MPEG4 channels compare to Dish MPEG4?


Larry

SF


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/11741354
> 
> 
> It would be great if you included E* (Dish Network) in the comparison, too. Since you have all three services, you're in a good position to do that. Also, how do some of the other new DirecTV MPEG4 channels compare to Dish MPEG4?
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



Larry, I plan to include Dish as well but probably won't have the time until this weekend, I hope. I can already say that there's something weird with KPIX on Dish, I get these streaks of horizontal lines every once in awhile. It was doing the same thing last year. I always seem to notice it when watching Two and a Half Men. It's an odd image issue that is different than the normal issues one sees, pixelating, macroblocking, etc..this is a very thin horizontal streak that appears only partially across the screen.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11737907
> 
> 
> I will check with Mr. J. but I really doubt this is something that is going to happen anytime soon, especially since the FCC has decided that cable must do dual carriage ( analog and digital signals ) for 3 years past the drop dead date for analog , *unless the cable company goes all digital before 2009* but I'll check just the same.



Hence, the reason for the rush?


----------



## Bus Uncle

I have a few questions:


1.) I have the standard cable package through Comcast but there are some HD channels available to me OTA and through comcast I'm guessing. Is there a need for me to get the digital cable package along with a HD receiver? I have a Samsung LNT4665 if that matters. Would the quality of both SD and HD channels look better with a HDMI receiver as opposed to the RF cable(?) I'm currently using?


2.) Does anyone have a channel listing for the standard cable? I have a bunch of channels in the 120-130 range that isn't listed in the preview channel.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11743432
> 
> 
> Hence, the reason for the rush?



Nope. Comcast explicitly told the FCC they would not be all-digital by then in their cablecard waiver request. The FCC denied the waiver request and Comcast just fiiled an appeal in Federal court.


Comcast has no intention of being all digital by 2009. Believe me, if they were, a lot of companies here in the valley would be very happy selling them a lot more gear, and wall street would be seeing higher cap ex numbers.


Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mikef5

*Fremont Not Dropping All Analog Channels*


For those that were concerned about the dropping of all analog channels in Fremont,

I asked Mr. J. for clarification and here is what really is happening....


________________________________________________


WE ARE NOT DROPPING ALL analog channels in Fremont, or anywhere else for

that matter.


We are moving CSPAN 2 to digital tier on 10/2/07, launching CSPAN 3 on

Digital that same day....and, wait for it...using the CSPAN bandwidth to

launch TBS HD on 10/3 and preparing the way for the other HD channels

later in the month.


The phone calls are being made to encourage customers with out set-top

boxes to get them if they want to continue to see CSPAN2/CSPAN3.


We will be moving a couple of other channels in October, including Cal

Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier...and, wait for it...so we can

launch another HD channel in December and another one in January

(contracts permitting). We will do similar outreach efforts, including

calls to customers, each time we make one of these changes.

_________________________________________________________


So it's just moving some analog channels to digital and freeing up bandwidth

so they can add some new HD channels










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy

Anybody else have their Comcast box lock (as in "enter your PIN" kind of lock) on Wednesday?


(Hopefully, it wasn't caused by the return of the Phantom Pornster - when I replaced one of my two Comcast boxes with CableCARDs, suddenly my remaining box started getting porn charges, so I put a parental lock on the box and also had my "PPV credit" dropped to zero (so I have to call in if I ever want to watch a PPV, but I never do, so it's not really a problem).)


-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11746034
> 
> 
> We will be moving a couple of other channels in October, including Cal Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier...and, wait for it...so we can launch another HD channel in December and another one in January (contracts permitting).



December?

January?

Let the speculation begin...


-- Don


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11746034
> 
> *Fremont Not Dropping All Analog Channels*
> 
> 
> For those that were concerned about the dropping of all analog channels in Fremont,
> 
> I asked Mr. J. for clarification and here is what really is happening....
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> 
> WE ARE NOT DROPPING ALL analog channels in Fremont, or anywhere else for
> 
> that matter.
> 
> 
> We are moving CSPAN 2 to digital tier on 10/2/07, launching CSPAN 3 on
> 
> Digital that same day....and, wait for it...using the CSPAN bandwidth to
> 
> launch TBS HD on 10/3 and preparing the way for the other HD channels
> 
> later in the month.
> 
> 
> The phone calls are being made to encourage customers with out set-top
> 
> boxes to get them if they want to continue to see CSPAN2/CSPAN3.
> 
> 
> We will be moving a couple of other channels in October, including Cal
> 
> Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier...and, wait for it...so we can
> 
> launch another HD channel in December and another one in January
> 
> (contracts permitting). We will do similar outreach efforts, including
> 
> calls to customers, each time we make one of these changes.
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> So it's just moving some analog channels to digital and freeing up bandwidth
> 
> so they can add some new HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



This proves my point about how the plant is constraining Comcast's ability to compete with DirecTV on HD. They have to turn off analog channels to find capacity to add HD channels. That's fine for one's and two's, but no way they will turn off 10 analog channels to be able to add 20 like DirecTV did yesterday.


It also indicates that those of us on 860 plant are going to get NO more channels than those on 750 plant. That extra 110 Mhz of spectrum can support 36 new HD channels. (110 Mhz/6 Mhz/channel = 18.xxx * 2 HD channels/6 Mhz = 36 HD channels). If this wasn't the case they could launch TBS and the rest TODAY on 860 systems. But no new channels are showing up on my box.


Comcast is so hosed in terms of capacity that they have no prayer of competing in HD unless they go to SDV or turn off a heck of a lot of analog capacity, or at least exploit the extra 110 Mhz of spectrum in 860 markets.


If I'm wrong, then please correct me. Otherwise let's just admit that Comcast is going to be in 3rd place (out of 3) behind DirecTV and Dish in terms of HD and will permanently stay in 3rd place.


I like cutting through all the marketing bull and dealing with facts. I'm committed to stay with comcast because of Sage and the R5000-HD, but I'm not happy about Comcast's strategy for adding channels.


This is all really Comcastic... :-(



thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11744769
> 
> 
> Comcast has no intention of being all digital by 2009. Believe me, if they were, a lot of companies here in the valley would be very happy selling them a lot more gear, and wall street would be seeing higher cap ex numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike,


Your joking right ?? No intention of being all digital by 2009 ???? I beg to differ, if Comcast could go all digital tomorrow they would do so, but they are a huge cable company that expands across this country and not some "Mom and Pop" cable company that were granted waivers because it would be a hardship or not cost effective for them. Comcast on the other hand is a totally different matter.


Take for instance the Bay Area for one example. This area was so neglected by the previous owners, TCI and AT&T, that they have to do almost a complete upgrade/rebuild to most of the systems here. Now do that in every State and every major area in those States that they bought out or took over and you can see it's a massive undertaking and to imply they have no intention of going all digital is disingenuous.


Comcast never said they have no intention of going all digital but that they would not be able to be all digital by that date because of how much work and coordination this would entail.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Moving TVGuide to digital? What the heck is the point of that?


If they are going to do that, might as well get rid of it.


As for dish vs cable - at least cable can claim they have quality over quantity. Not to mention, several of the glorious new "HD" channels that the dish people are claiming have little to zero HD content anyway (like CNN) at least for the short term...


----------



## raghu1111

Mike5, earlier mail from Mr. J mentioned about more HD channels in Oct, is it Dec/Jan now? I hope the Dec/Jan comment was 'in addition' to Oct channels. Wow, Comcast is willing to remove TVGuide, thats pretty big step for them? May be that will nudge more people get a digital box (and will piss them off if the digital box is not free).


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11746402
> 
> 
> Moving TVGuide to digital? What the heck is the point of that?










. Right. How else can you find local weather every 5 min of scroll







.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11746267
> 
> 
> This proves my point about how the plant is constraining Comcast's ability to compete with DirecTV on HD. They have to turn off analog channels to find capacity to add HD channels. That's fine for one's and two's, but no way they will turn off 10 analog channels to be able to add 20 like DirecTV did yesterday.
> 
> 
> It also indicates that those of us on 860 plant are going to get NO more channels than those on 750 plant. That extra 110 Mhz of spectrum can support 36 new HD channels. (110 Mhz/6 Mhz/channel = 18.xxx * 2 HD channels/6 Mhz = 36 HD channels). If this wasn't the case they could launch TBS and the rest TODAY on 860 systems. But no new channels are showing up on my box.
> 
> 
> Comcast is so hosed in terms of capacity that they have no prayer of competing in HD unless they go to SDV or turn off a heck of a lot of analog capacity, or at least exploit the extra 110 Mhz of spectrum in 860 markets.
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, then please correct me. Otherwise let's just admit that Comcast is going to be in 3rd place (out of 3) behind DirecTV and Dish in terms of HD and will permanently stay in 3rd place.
> 
> 
> I like cutting through all the marketing bull and dealing with facts. I'm committed to stay with comcast because of Sage and the R5000-HD, but I'm not happy about Comcast's strategy for adding channels.
> 
> 
> This is all really Comcastic... :-(
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mike



Darn, Mike, you just don't get it do you ?? Comcast has to carry those analog channels, the FCC requires them to carry them past the analog drop dead date in 2009. Does any of the Sat company's have to carry BOTH analog and digital .... NO... Does this take up bandwidth that the cable company's could use to add more HD ..... YES.... ***** at the FCC and their myopic rulings and not the cable company's. Why don't we put everyone on an equal footing and require the Sat's carry BOTH the analog and digital channels. Don't you think that would be fair ??? Then we could see how much they can actually handle when they are hobbled by the same requirements.


You know it's fine and dandy that you sit in a fully upgraded area and get a lot of channels that some areas still don't get and you ***** at Comcast and want more. At least Comcast is trying to do the right thing and get ALL areas up to snuff so they can all get what you now get. If anyone has a right to ***** it's the 550 MHz areas so give it a rest. If you are that dissatisfied with Comcast bite the bullet and go with a Sat company, maybe they can meet your needs.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11746495
> 
> 
> Mike5, earlier mail from Mr. J mentioned about more HD channels in Oct, is it Dec/Jan now? I hope the Dec/Jan comment was 'in addition' to Oct channels. Wow, Comcast is willing to remove TVGuide, thats pretty big step for them? May be that will nudge more people get a digital box (and will piss them off if the digital box is not free).



No, different HD channels, the ones in Oct are still on schedule, last I heard. I have no knowledge of TvGuide channel since it doesn't exist in my area but if they move any of the analog channels to digital it is a good thing IMHO









It doesn't matter what Comcast does or doesn't do, someone is going to be pissed one way or the other but what can you do. If you go to any other provider you have to have a box on all your tv's, cable company's are the last of the breed that don't, at least for basic cable.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Mike,


I am all for getting rid of as many analog channels as possible. I didn't know that other areas didn't have TvGuide channel in basic. Only surprise to me was deletion of what I thought was a "main stream" channel...


Edit :


> Quote:
> TvGuide channel since it doesn't exist in my area ..



hmm.. why would they remove a channel that does not save bw where it is most needed? Strange.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11746398
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Your joking right ?? No intention of being all digital by 2009 ???? I beg to differ, if Comcast could go all digital tomorrow they would do so, but they are a huge cable company that expands across this country and not some "Mom and Pop" cable company that were granted waivers because it would be a hardship or not cost effective for them. Comcast on the other hand is a totally different matter.
> 
> 
> Take for instance the Bay Area for one example. This area was so neglected by the previous owners, TCI and AT&T, that they have to do almost a complete upgrade/rebuild to most of the systems here. Now do that in every State and every major area in those States that they bought out or took over and you can see it's a massive undertaking and to imply they have no intention of going all digital is disingenuous.
> 
> 
> Comcast never said they have no intention of going all digital but that they would not be able to be all digital by that date because of how much work and coordination this would entail.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I am completely serious. The FCC gave Verizon a waver on integrated STB's because of cablecard and their commitments to go all digital by the analog shut off date (it's easy for VZ because you need a STB with them and all customers have digital STB's). Comcast could have gotten a waiver if they committed that, but with 50% of subs on analog only, it'll be 5-7 yrs before they shut analog off, at least by most industry views.


If all TV's had cablecard in them, this could be faster, but since they don't, analog is going to be here a good long time.


That doesn't means they won't turn off more analog channels, but that's hard because of long term contracts with programmers that require analog carriage. But going ALL digital is not going to happen ANY time soon. believe me. Ask Mr J if you doubt me. 


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## siouxmoux

Since I just recently learned where I live, San Jose Ca, the Comcast system is 860MHz. Recently they added duplicate version of San Jose City Government Channel on ch 97. Its seems to me its a complete waste of space when They already have same thing on ch 26.


Also Instead of utilizing the extra 70Mhz spectrum space between ch 125-135 for them to add new HD Channels like TBS HD, Comcast oddly decides to removed C-Span 2 including Cal Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier. I am guesting since there are variety of different system through out bay area 550MHz, 750MHz, 860MHz and soon upgraded 1GHz that Comcast want to have uniformed Channel line up for their Bay Area Customers.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11746841
> 
> 
> I am completely serious. The FCC gave Verizon a waver on integrated STB's because of cablecard and their commitments to go all digital by the analog shut off date (it's easy for VZ because you need a STB with them and all customers have digital STB's). Comcast could have gotten a waiver if they committed that, but with 50% of subs on analog only, it'll be 5-7 yrs before they shut analog off, at least by most industry views.
> 
> 
> If all TV's had cablecard in them, this could be faster, but since they don't, analog is going to be here a good long time.
> 
> 
> That doesn't means they won't turn off more analog channels, but that's hard because of long term contracts with programmers that require analog carriage. But going ALL digital is not going to happen ANY time soon. believe me. Ask Mr J if you doubt me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Mike, you're preaching to the choir here. If it were up to me I'd dump analog yesterday but to imply that Comcast has no intention of going all digital is disingenuous, what is fact is they can't do it in that time frame not that they don't want to or have no plans to.


Again Verison doesn't have to carry analog channels so they already meet the all digital requirements.


Mike, I've work with Comcast ( I am not a Comcast employee ) for about 4 years now, I know what they can do and have a pretty good handle on what they plan to do, contracts aside the FCC still requires and hobbles the cable industry by requiring them to carry both analog and digital and to say the cable industry is to blame for this is just wrong and to sit there and count channels and lambaste Comcast for not adding more HD faster jacks my jaw. Put the entire industry on the same level field with the same requirements and tell me that wouldn't affect how much a provider can do.


Also, I never said that Comcast was going to drop the analog channels soon. People asked about what they had heard about Fremont dropping analog and I answered that, nothing more than that. I've been trying to get Comcast to drop analog since day one but due to contracts and the FFC requiring dual carriage it's not going to happen in my life time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11746613
> 
> 
> Darn, Mike, you just don't get it do you ?? Comcast has to carry those analog channels, the FCC requires them to carry them past the analog drop dead date in 2009. Does any of the Sat company's have to carry BOTH analog and digital .... NO... Does this take up bandwidth that the cable company's could use to add more HD ..... YES.... ***** at the FCC and their myopic rulings and not the cable company's. Why don't we put everyone on an equal footing and require the Sat's carry BOTH the analog and digital channels. Don't you think that would be fair ??? Then we could see how much they can actually handle when they are hobbled by the same requirements.
> 
> 
> You know it's fine and dandy that you sit in a fully upgraded area and get a lot of channels that some areas still don't get and you ***** at Comcast and want more. At least Comcast is trying to do the right thing and get ALL areas up to snuff so they can all get what you now get. If anyone has a right to ***** it's the 550 MHz areas so give it a rest. If you are that dissatisfied with Comcast bite the bullet and go with a Sat company, maybe they can meet your needs.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, Geez... Chill out... 


The FCC must carry mandate affects only about 15 channels tops. Not the 70+ channels we see here. The reason the rest of those channels are hard to move is because of the carriage agreements, not because of any FCC mandate. In fact, the FCC would LOVE to see MTV, VH1, etc... pushed into digital transport, because that means you could have an expanded basic product tier that didn't include those channels - closer to their view in terms of doing ala carte.


Once stuff is all digital, you can create all kinds of products. But because 50% of subs are still analog, the problem is that the programmers don't want to lose access to the analog only customers. And that's built into the contracts.


Ask Mr J if they will be down to FCC mandated only analog channels by feb. of 2009. I GUARANTEE he'll see they still have a very large analog tier at that date.


People would not be deploying SDV if turning off analog was easy. Or even a 1/3rd of analog.


But this is the way it is. And why the plant and not contracts affect how much HD Comcast delivers.


On the 550 Mhz markets, those are being rebuilt as 860 or 1 ghz plant. Once that is done, they'll have all this idle capacity that won't be carrying new HD channels just like my market. You can't do much to help the 550 Mhz systems now other than do a rebuild (because Comcast isn't going to move expanded basic analog channels to digital). But at least you have options for the extra spectrum in 860 Mhz markets. My point is why not use it?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11746927
> 
> 
> Since I just recently learned where I live, San Jose Ca, the Comcast system is 860MHz. Recently they added duplicate version of San Jose City Government Channel on ch 97. Its seems to me its a complete waste of space when They already have same thing on ch 26.
> 
> 
> Also Instead of utilizing the extra 70Mhz spectrum space between ch 125-135 for them to add new HD Channels like TBS HD, Comcast oddly decides to removed C-Span 2 including Cal Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier. I am guesting since there are variety of different system through out bay area 550MHz, 750MHz, 860MHz and soon upgraded 1GHz that Comcast want to have uniformed Channel line up for their Bay Area Customers.



Those are virtual channels not actual channels, they don't use extra bandwidth the box just can tune to the same frequency on those virtual channels like if they were two different channels.


TBS-HD is being added Oct 3, this was announced just the other day and has nothing to do with the other channels moving.



Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11747120
> 
> 
> Mike, you're preaching to the choir here. If it were up to me I'd dump analog yesterday but to imply that Comcast has no intention of going all digital is disingenuous, what is fact is they can't do it in that time frame not that they don't want to or have no plans to.
> 
> 
> Again Verison doesn't have to carry analog channels so they already meet the all digital requirements.
> 
> 
> Mike, I've work with Comcast ( I am not a Comcast employee ) for about 4 years now, I know what they can do and have a pretty good handle on what they plan to do, contracts aside the FCC still requires and hobbles the cable industry by requiring them to carry both analog and digital and to say the cable industry is to blame for this is just wrong and to sit there and count channels and lambaste Comcast for not adding more HD faster jacks my jaw. Put the entire industry on the same level field with the same requirements and tell me that wouldn't affect how much a provider can do.
> 
> 
> Also, I never said that Comcast was going to drop the analog channels soon. People asked about what they had heard about Fremont dropping analog and I answered that, nothing more than that. I've been trying to get Comcast to drop analog since day one but due to contracts and the FFC requiring dual carriage it's not going to happen in my life time.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I've worked with comcast before too. In general I think they are a great company. These guys are way better than TCI and AT&T ever was.


My point wasn't that Comcast was incompetent or evil - they aren't. My point is that because of the nature of the cable plant and how it's used, they will be a permanent last place provider of HD programming compared to the DBS guys, and maybe even U-verse (though I don't think that counts since it doesn't work very well). That's all.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11747140
> 
> 
> Mike, Geez... Chill out...
> 
> 
> The FCC must carry mandate affects only about 15 channels tops. Not the 70+ channels we see here. The reason the rest of those channels are hard to move is because of the carriage agreements, not because of any FCC mandate. In fact, the FCC would LOVE to see MTV, VH1, etc... pushed into digital transport, because that means you could have an expanded basic product tier that didn't include those channels - closer to their view in terms of doing ala carte.
> 
> 
> Once stuff is all digital, you can create all kinds of products. But because 50% of subs are still analog, the problem is that the programmers don't want to lose access to the analog only customers. And that's built into the contracts.
> 
> 
> Ask Mr J if they will be down to FCC mandated only analog channels by feb. of 2009. I GUARANTEE he'll see they still have a very large analog tier at that date.
> 
> 
> People would not be deploying SDV if turning off analog was easy. Or even a 1/3rd of analog.
> 
> 
> But this is the way it is. And why the plant and not contracts affect how much HD Comcast delivers.
> 
> 
> On the 550 Mhz markets, those are being rebuilt at as 860 or 1 ghz plant. Once that is done, they'll have all this idle capacity that won't be carrying new HD channels just like my market. You can't do much to help the 550 Mhz systems now other than do a rebuild (because Comcast isn't going to move expanded basic analog channels to digital). But at least you have options for the extra spectrum in 860 Mhz markets. My point is why not use it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



You're right I do need to chill but I'm just tired of the channel counting and thinking that makes it all better. How many channels can you watch in a day ??? Let's get good quality channels that have some content on them and get off the "I've got more than you bandwagon" and while we're at it let's not blast company's for something beyond their control.


The 550 MHz areas are being built out to 1 GHz but that's not my point, the point is they should be bitching not someone in an fully upgraded area. Comcast does make use of that "extra" bandwidth and Comcast is adding new HD channels but not fast enough for some, I would prefer that they do it right and put channels on that I will in fact watch or has content to them and not fluff like the Weather Channel in HD, I get that on my local station.


My main point is if you want more from Comcast work within the system and give me some positive input that I can relay to them. I am all for getting more for this area but continual blasting a company isn't going to help to achieve that goal. I'm in a 550 MHz area and I still work within the system to help get things moving and in a positive way. It's just sometimes my jaw gets jacked










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## siouxmoux

I should stated that the San Jose City Government Channel on both analog ch 26 and ch 97. My DCT - 700 and DCT 3612 don't receive this peg channel ch 97 only on ch 26. I remember during from the San Jose vs. Comcast Franchise Agreement battle. The city Wanted to add another five additional PEG channels. CH 97 could be place holder for those additional PEG channels.


Still to me Its a complete waste of Bandwidth and Comcast should only add these peg channels to their digital classic tier.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11747581
> 
> 
> I should stated that the San Jose City Government Channel on both analog ch 26 and ch 97. My DCT - 700 and DCT 3612 don't receive this peg channel ch 97 only on ch 26. I remember during from the San Jose vs. Comcast Franchise Agreement battle. The city Wanted to add another five additional PEG channels. CH 97 could be place holder for those additional PEG channels.
> 
> 
> Still to me Its a complete waste of Bandwidth and Comcast should only add these peg channels to their digital classic tier.



Well, you answered your own question, the city wanted to add those channels and I assume you mean your franchise board. They required that Comcast put those channels there by contract so you need to get a hold of your franchise board and get them to alter the contract with Comcast. In my area, the franchise board got Comcast to built a complete tv studio for their community tv network so adding stuff to a contract is easy to do if a company wants to do business with that city.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11747416
> 
> 
> You're right I do need to chill but I'm just tired of the channel counting and thinking that makes it all better. How many channels can you watch in a day ??? Let's get good quality channels that have some content on them and get off the "I've got more than you bandwagon" and while we're at it let's not blast company's for something beyond their control.
> 
> 
> The 550 MHz areas are being built out to 1 GHz but that's not my point, the point is they should be bitching not someone in an fully upgraded area. Comcast does make use of that "extra" bandwidth and Comcast is adding new HD channels but not fast enough for some, I would prefer that they do it right and put channels on that I will in fact watch or has content to them and not fluff like the Weather Channel in HD, I get that on my local station.
> 
> 
> My main point is if you want more from Comcast work within the system and give me some positive input that I can relay to them. I am all for getting more for this area but continual blasting a company isn't going to help to achieve that goal. I'm in a 550 MHz area and I still work within the system to help get things moving and in a positive way. It's just sometimes my jaw gets jacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, I'm not trying to get Comcast to do something different other than maybe putting additional HD channels in the 110 mhz that 860 areas have. My point is don't expect Comcast to be able to compete.


You said in the past:" All company's deal in "spin" , that includes Comcast and this is just another example of spin. I think we need to concentrate more on what is delivered and not what is promised. I can say with some certainty that just about every channel ( that has substance to it ) will be carried by Comcast sooner or later." The plant will not be able to accomplish this task, unless you believe there is only 1 or 2 channels of substance that are needed.


You also said at one point that Comcast will carry the HD channels when the contracts are done. The Houston market's memo indicates there are contracts done for carriage of a bunch of channels, but I don't think these channels will be here in the same time frame because of plant issues.


Mike, regardless of what you think about "more is better", for a customer, more really is better. Even if I only view one program a week on USA-HD, to me, that makes that channel valuable to me. The problem isn't that Comcast won't carry these new channels, the point is that Comcast CAN'T carry all these new channels.


That is a problem.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11747928
> 
> 
> Mike, I'm not trying to get Comcast to do something different other than maybe putting additional HD channels in the 110 mhz that 860 areas have. My point is don't expect Comcast to be able to compete.
> 
> 
> You said in the past:" All company's deal in "spin" , that includes Comcast and this is just another example of spin. I think we need to concentrate more on what is delivered and not what is promised. I can say with some certainty that just about every channel ( that has substance to it ) will be carried by Comcast sooner or later." The plant will not be able to accomplish this task, unless you believe there is only 1 or 2 channels of substance that are needed.
> 
> 
> You also said at one point that Comcast will carry the HD channels when the contracts are done. The Houston market's memo indicates there are contracts done for carriage of a bunch of channels, but I don't think these channels will be here in the same time frame because of plant issues.
> 
> 
> Mike, regardless of what you think about "more is better", for a customer, more really is better. Even if I only view one program a week on USA-HD, to me, that makes that channel valuable to me. The problem isn't that Comcast won't carry these new channels, the point is that Comcast CAN'T carry all these new channels.
> 
> 
> That is a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Enough, I learned along time ago not to beat my head against a brick wall on a lost cause. Believe what you want.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## siouxmoux

Problem with most city's franchise board. 90% of all complains off on deaf ears. City of San Jose just added another additional franchise tax of $1.32 for Peg access support. On top of the $5.12 franchise fee base on My monthly bill 143.92. This is one Price Hike You can't blame on Comcast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11746034
> 
> *Fremont Not Dropping All Analog Channels*
> 
> 
> For those that were concerned about the dropping of all analog channels in Fremont,
> 
> I asked Mr. J. for clarification and here is what really is happening....
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> 
> WE ARE NOT DROPPING ALL analog channels in Fremont, or anywhere else for
> 
> that matter.
> 
> 
> We are moving CSPAN 2 to digital tier on 10/2/07, launching CSPAN 3 on
> 
> Digital that same day....and, wait for it...using the CSPAN bandwidth to
> 
> launch TBS HD on 10/3 and preparing the way for the other HD channels
> 
> later in the month.
> 
> 
> The phone calls are being made to encourage customers with out set-top
> 
> boxes to get them if they want to continue to see CSPAN2/CSPAN3.
> 
> 
> We will be moving a couple of other channels in October, including Cal
> 
> Channel and TV Guide, to the digital tier...and, wait for it...so we can
> 
> launch another HD channel in December and another one in January
> 
> (contracts permitting). We will do similar outreach efforts, including
> 
> calls to customers, each time we make one of these changes.
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> So it's just moving some analog channels to digital and freeing up bandwidth
> 
> so they can add some new HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Can you ask Mr. J if this move will allow 550 areas to get TBS-HD as well? Or any other HD for that matter? I got a message on my S3 about a lineup change, 65-CSPAN2 moving to 109. Currently it's still on 65, but there is a slot in the guide for 109, just a grey screen.


Now, the TiVo guide will list all sorts of channels that are not actually received in a given area, so I don't know whether CSPAN2 moving to 109 will actually be available up here or not, if it was, it would seem to indicate that there would be room for something to be added.


(If that doesn't make sense, I apologize, I just spent the whole day in the City talking to lawyers and I have a blazing headache as a result.







)


----------



## siouxmoux

Comcast in San Jose ca just added NHL Network on ch 419 but right now all that is this channel is test pattern.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11749393
> 
> 
> Can you ask Mr. J if this move will allow 550 areas to get TBS-HD as well? Or any other HD for that matter? I got a message on my S3 about a lineup change, 65-CSPAN2 moving to 109. Currently it's still on 65, but there is a slot in the guide for 109, just a grey screen.
> 
> 
> Now, the TiVo guide will list all sorts of channels that are not actually received in a given area, so I don't know whether CSPAN2 moving to 109 will actually be available up here or not, if it was, it would seem to indicate that there would be room for something to be added.
> 
> 
> (If that doesn't make sense, I apologize, I just spent the whole day in the City talking to lawyers and I have a blazing headache as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Jim,


I'll give Mr. J. a shout tomorrow about whether or not the 550 MHz areas are going to be getting TBS-HD or not, I'm curious about that myself. I know in my area it's channel 69 (AZN) that's moving to the digital tier and the way I found that out was by reading the local newspaper ( Milpitas Post ).

I know it's hard to believe but I learned to read this new media called "newspaper". I think it might be a fad but it might catch on










I know what you mean about headaches....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## reign80

Is DTV cable High Def channel?


I just have the basic comcast cable here in San Francisco. I recently bought a HDTV and today I noticed that when I go backward from channel 2 I get these channel....


DTV Cable

93-1

93-2

93-3

93-4

and some channel called MoviePlex.


They seem to be a few of the basic channel that we all get but they seem much more clearer.


I have never seen these channel before in my life and where did they come from?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11746841
> 
> 
> I am completely serious. The FCC gave Verizon a waver on integrated STB's because of cablecard and their commitments to go all digital by the analog shut off date (it's easy for VZ because you need a STB with them and all customers have digital STB's).



I thought for Verizon FIOS, the ONT box was configured to support analog for basic tier stuff?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11751980
> 
> 
> I thought for Verizon FIOS, the ONT box was configured to support analog for basic tier stuff?



They do it that way now, but they committed to taking everyone to full digital by 2/2009. They just turn on all basic channels with Clear QAM of course, instead of giving everyone STB's, though pretty much everyone I know with FIOS has STB's for all sets.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11749393
> 
> 
> Can you ask Mr. J if this move will allow 550 areas to get TBS-HD as well? Or any other HD for that matter? I got a message on my S3 about a lineup change, 65-CSPAN2 moving to 109. Currently it's still on 65, but there is a slot in the guide for 109, just a grey screen.
> 
> 
> Now, the TiVo guide will list all sorts of channels that are not actually received in a given area, so I don't know whether CSPAN2 moving to 109 will actually be available up here or not, if it was, it would seem to indicate that there would be room for something to be added.
> 
> 
> (If that doesn't make sense, I apologize, I just spent the whole day in the City talking to lawyers and I have a blazing headache as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Jim,


I got an email from Mr. J. and it says that the 550 MHz areas will not be getting TBS-HD at this time.... I know it's not what you wanted to hear and neither did I but that's the way it is for now and I'm not going to sugar coat it either. I am disappointed that it won't be added to my area either, I would've like to see the playoffs even though the Giants are out of the running.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

So, with the 20+ HD channels DTV got, and more are coming, I'm againg tempted going with the Sat companies.

Right now I'm paying $170 to Comcast for Cable (preferred plus Showtime) and HSI. Up until last month I was paying $210 for all the premium channels. The good thing is that my wife's work pays HSI so I don't have to worry if I have to pay more for HSI.


Two weeks ago I checked the website for dishnetwork and I didn't like any the options. So didn't do any research there anymore. Today I tried the website for DirecTV and my options there look a little bit more good. For less than $100 I can get all the channels, plus 2 DVRs, HBO and Showtime, and all of their HD channels. Of course I need to pay around $200 at the beginning for all the equipment.

I'm going to check the threads for Dish and DTV but right now I would like to know the opinion of people like me, that's been using Comcast and moved to any of the Sat, I know there are lot of you here.


----------



## hiker

rsra13,

There's another thread to discuss DBS here .


----------



## rxp19

A little hope for you 550Mhz'ers out there. I'm in the Hayward Hills (550MHz) and my Comcast has been acting funny durring the day, probably due to upgrades, so I purchased a $50 OTA antenna incase my channels go out while watching TV. It's a small indoor DB2 antenna, but have in mind that I can see Sutro Tower through my living room window - that's where the antenna is placed.


Here is a list of free digital and *HD* channels I am recieving:

*2.1 Fox HD*

4.1 KRON Digital SD
*4.2 KRON HD*
*5.1 CBS HD*
*7.1 ABC HD*

7.2 ABC Digital SD

7.3 ABC Weather Digital SD
*9.1 PBS HD*

9.2 PBS Encore Digital SD

9.3 PBS World Digital SD

9.4 PBS Life Digital SD

9.5 PBS Kids Digital SD
*11.1 NBC HD*

11.2 NBC Weather Digital SD
*20.1 WB HD*

20.2 Azteca (Spanish) Digital SD

32.1 KMTP Digital SD

32.2 KMTP Digital SD

32.3 KMTP Digital SD

32.5 KMTP Digital SD

38.1 Gems TV (Home Shopping) Digital SD

43.1 PBS Digital SD

43.2 PBS Digital SD

43.3 PBS (Jazz TV?) Digital SD
*44.1 CW HD*

65.1 ION Digital SD

65.2 ION Digital SD

65.3 ION Digital SD

65.4 Worship Digital SD

66.1 Telefuturea Digital SD

66.2 Univision Digital SD

68.1 TLN Digital SD


note:

-all Sutro Tower Channels get 9/10 reception from where I'm at (25 miles, line of sight)

-I'm not sure if the digital channels switch between SD and HD throughout the day

-I couldn't find HDNET (4.2?) but atleast I have 3 more HD channels that Comcast wasn't giving me: WB HD, CW HD, and KRON HD.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11759063
> 
> 
> So, with the 20+ HD channels DTV got, and more are coming, I'm againg tempted going with the Sat companies.
> 
> Right now I'm paying $170 to Comcast for Cable (preferred plus Showtime) and HSI. Up until last month I was paying $210 for all the premium channels. The good thing is that my wife's work pays HSI so I don't have to worry if I have to pay more for HSI.
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago I checked the website for dishnetwork and I didn't like any the options. So didn't do any research there anymore. Today I tried the website for DirecTV and my options there look a little bit more good. For less than $100 I can get all the channels, plus 2 DVRs, HBO and Showtime, and all of their HD channels. Of course I need to pay around $200 at the beginning for all the equipment.
> 
> I'm going to check the threads for Dish and DTV but right now I would like to know the opinion of people like me, that's been using Comcast and moved to any of the Sat, I know there are lot of you here.



Let's just say there are a LOT of deals on D* available. A little searching or bargaining on the phone should net you all that gear without paying the $200. Heck BB gives you $300 off a TV if you buy DirecTV with it, and no charge for the DVR.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11759438
> 
> 
> A little hope for you 550Mhz'ers out there. I'm in the Hayward Hills (550MHz) and my Comcast has been acting funny durring the day, probably due to upgrades, so I purchased a $50 OTA antenna incase my channels go out while watching TV. It's a small indoor DB2 antenna, but have in mind that I can see Sutro Tower through my living room window - that's where the antenna is placed.



I live in the same area, and I've also experienced my cable acting funny as well. I saw at least 4 comcast trucks and vans in this area.









I can't wait!

Hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up to quickly!


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11759575
> 
> 
> Let's just say there are a LOT of deals on D* available. A little searching or bargaining on the phone should net you all that gear without paying the $200. Heck BB gives you $300 off a TV if you buy DirecTV with it, and no charge for the DVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the tip! I'll check Best Buy.


----------



## nikeykid

so i got my new TiVoHD installed with a M-card... weeeeeeee the interface is damn nice. is the guide supposed to be more sluggish than the motos? anyway, the tech said i couldn't keep the m-card w/o power for more than 8 hours (??) otherwise i'll need them to send a new one?? i haven't yet upgraded my hard drive yet. can i do this (unplugging the unit, opening it, putting a bigger drive) without having the tech come out again?


----------



## old64mb

Not that anyone else is likely watching this, but is the HD broadcast of the Giants Dodgers game on 2-1 mediocre for others too?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/11761313
> 
> 
> Not that anyone else is likely watching this, but is the HD broadcast of the Giants Dodgers game on 2-1 mediocre for others too?



Looks great here.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11761366
> 
> 
> Looks great here.



great here too


----------



## walk

I was actually watching it on 2.1 with the TV's tuner (in 720p), then switched the cable box to 720p output, since I'm flipping between KTVU and ESPN (also a 720p channel).


It looks fine either way. The feed from LA isn't the best HD I've ever seen but it's at least average - nothing wrong with it. 1080i channels usually look sharper though (like the A's on FSN-HD).


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11758062
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I got an email from Mr. J. and it says that the 550 MHz areas will not be getting TBS-HD at this time.... I know it's not what you wanted to hear and neither did I but that's the way it is for now and I'm not going to sugar coat it either. I am disappointed that it won't be added to my area either, I would've like to see the playoffs even though the Giants are out of the running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



So why are they still taking away analog channels (CSPAN2 and KFTY here)? I'm assuming they're doing something with the bandwidth, or is it so the analog customers in upgraded areas won't be jealous of us?


----------



## old64mb

Ok, thanks, time to go back and tweak some settings then!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11758062
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I got an email from Mr. J. and it says that the 550 MHz areas will not be getting TBS-HD at this time.... I know it's not what you wanted to hear and neither did I but that's the way it is for now and I'm not going to sugar coat it either. I am disappointed that it won't be added to my area either, I would've like to see the playoffs even though the Giants are out of the running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, I didn't think it was really going to amount to anything anyway. I'm realistically not expecting anything to happen up here till next year 1Q/2Q, if that soon.


I'm getting TBS-HD from DirecTV so I'm covered for the BB playoffs. The annoying thing is, DirecTV has been yakking about 100 HD channels for 2 years and they're finally coming online, so it's not like Comcast didn't know they were going to face some stiff competition for that high dollar HD enthusiast account. DirecTV has a yard up here that has at least 20 trucks or better and everyday every single one of them is out on the road, plus they use sub-contractors in unmarked vans as well. I don't know how large an area they cover, but there's sure a lot of sat dishes being installed lately given an average of 4-5 installs per truck per day.


If Comcast wants more than the $20 a month they currently get from me, they know what they have to do.


Oh yeah, Comcast doesn't even allow me to watch "America's favorite serial killer" either, Dexter, starting Sunday night.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11761247
> 
> 
> so i got my new TiVoHD installed with a M-card... weeeeeeee the interface is damn nice. is the guide supposed to be more sluggish than the motos? anyway, the tech said i couldn't keep the m-card w/o power for more than 8 hours (??) otherwise i'll need them to send a new one?? i haven't yet upgraded my hard drive yet. can i do this (unplugging the unit, opening it, putting a bigger drive) without having the tech come out again?



I've never heard about the 8 hr thing, doesn't make much sense.


If you're not familiar with pulling the drive, imaging it and then restoring onto the new, larger drive, I'd recommend just getting an external drive. I think the process for the HD model is fairly simple.


Swapping drives should not affect any CC functionality.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11762124
> 
> 
> I've never heard about the 8 hr thing, doesn't make much sense.
> 
> 
> If you're not familiar with pulling the drive, imaging it and then restoring onto the new, larger drive, I'd recommend just getting an external drive. I think the process for the HD model is fairly simple.
> 
> 
> Swapping drives should not affect any CC functionality.



unfortunately i might have to wait until TiVo enables the eSata port on the TiVoHD units since i'd have to open up the unit, pull the drive to "hack" it to work with an external drive. something like that. i can't wait to get 1TB in this thing!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11763469
> 
> 
> unfortunately i might have to wait until TiVo enables the eSata port on the TiVoHD units since i'd have to open up the unit, pull the drive to "hack" it to work with an external drive. something like that. i can't wait to get 1TB in this thing!



It is nice. I have 165 hrs of HD space with my S3. Got lucky and picked up the Hitachi 1TB drive when BB was selling them for $280, put it in an Antec enclosure and it's been perfect ever since.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11761247
> 
> 
> is the guide supposed to be more sluggish than the motos?



There is a bug in your version of the OS that is fixed in later versions. Essentially if you filter out channels you don't get the guide is very slow. If you configure the channel list to display all channels, it is fast again.


For S3s they fixed it in 8.3. TiVo HD is on 8.1. 9.1 OS is in limited release right now and that is probably when you will get the guide fix.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11762124
> 
> 
> I've never heard about the 8 hr thing, doesn't make much sense.
> 
> 
> If you're not familiar with pulling the drive, imaging it and then restoring onto the new, larger drive, I'd recommend just getting an external drive. I think the process for the HD model is fairly simple.
> 
> 
> Swapping drives should not affect any CC functionality.



Last I heard, enabling the external drive on TiVo HD requires pulling the internal drive and marrying using WinMFS. The plug and play method where you just connect the eSATA drive and don't need to open the case I think only works on S3s and only if you are using the original drive (actually the original drive's partition layout)


When swapping drives, just make sure you use the original drive image and don't do clear and delete everything. Otherwise it will trigger creation of a new Data value for the CableCARD and will require a call to re-pair the CableCARD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11764352
> 
> 
> It is nice. I have 165 hrs of HD space with my S3. Got lucky and picked up the Hitachi 1TB drive when BB was selling them for $280, put it in an Antec enclosure and it's been perfect ever since.



If anyone was interested in a 1TB drive Best Buy has the Eco-Friendly WD Caviar GP 1TB drive on sale for $260. Some people have been able to apply a 10% coupon making it $234. Many people say this is the quietest/coolest drive they have ever encountered, making it ideal for the internal drive on PVRs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11764907
> 
> 
> Last I heard, enabling the external drive on TiVo HD requires pulling the internal drive and marrying using WinMFS. The plug and play method where you just connect the eSATA drive and don't need to open the case I think only works on S3s and only if you are using the original drive (actually the original drive's partition layout)
> 
> 
> When swapping drives, just make sure you use the original drive image and don't do clear and delete everything. Otherwise it will trigger creation of a new Data value for the CableCARD and will require a call to re-pair the CableCARD.



I think you're right, I was just looking through the TiVo HD expansion thread and that appears to be the current method, a bit more involved than the S3 for sure, but well worth the effort if you're looking for extra space.


(I just wish Comcast would give me some more programming to record.







)


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11764873
> 
> 
> There is a bug in your version of the OS that is fixed in later versions. Essentially if you filter out channels you don't get the guide is very slow. If you configure the channel list to display all channels, it is fast again.
> 
> 
> For S3s they fixed it in 8.3. TiVo HD is on 8.1. 9.1 OS is in limited release right now and that is probably when you will get the guide fix.



thanks but when i did select all my channels it is still sluggish. no big big deal, but i'll look at the tivo community forums to see if there's another step to this fix.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11765094
> 
> 
> I think you're right, I was just looking through the TiVo HD expansion thread and that appears to be the current method, a bit more involved than the S3 for sure, but well worth the effort if you're looking for extra space.
> 
> 
> (I just wish Comcast would give me some more programming to record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



thanks for the link, i always knew having a mac laptop would come bite me in the ass one day







i'll figure out a workaround.


----------



## legelsegel

How is the College Football NATIONAL game of the day Cal vs Oregon NOT in HD?!?!?!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11765270
> 
> 
> thanks for the link, i always knew having a mac laptop would come bite me in the ass one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll figure out a workaround.



I think what you'll need is a linux boot disc. I think it's explained in that thread.


----------



## nickybo

I finally got the comcast upgrade letter today! It states that between Oct. 15 to Nov. 15th the new channels will be available, and their digital voice too. It'll be nice to have the FM channels too, cartalk on Sat. mornings,







. Hmm, I don't see TBS HD though...


The brochure states: "Sunnyvale and Milpitas Advanced Digital Network Sample Lineup"


~Nick


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legelsegel* /forum/post/11765412
> 
> 
> How is the College Football NATIONAL game of the day Cal vs Oregon NOT in HD?!?!?!



it's cuz cal ore was picked up by ABC as a regional game. and they put 2 HD trucks at two other games (they are doing a total of 4 games in the time slot). we got the shaft.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11764930
> 
> 
> If anyone was interested in a 1TB drive Best Buy has the Eco-Friendly WD Caviar GP 1TB drive on sale for $260. Some people have been able to apply a 10% coupon making it $234. Many people say this is the quietest/coolest drive they have ever encountered, making it ideal for the internal drive on PVRs.



Yes, the quietest and coolest drive. Today is the last day for that $260 price. Got one in one of my S3s already, and I'm picking up another one today.


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11765494
> 
> 
> I finally got the comcast upgrade letter today! It states that between Oct. 15 to Nov. 15th the new channels will be available, and their digital voice too. It'll be nice to have the FM channels too, cartalk on Sat. mornings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm, I don't see TBS HD though...
> 
> 
> The brochure states: "Sunnyvale and Milpitas Advanced Digital Network Sample Lineup"
> 
> 
> ~Nick



What part of Sunnyvale are you in?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/11766007
> 
> 
> Yes, the quietest and coolest drive. Today is the last day for that $260 price. Got one in one of my S3s already, and I'm picking up another one today.



I wish I needed another drive so I'd have a reason to get one of these, although they'll probably be even cheaper in the future.


----------



## sfhub

You have it the wrong way around. First you get the drive and let it sit on the mantle. Everyday it gives you a reason to buy another TiVo HD/S3 PVR. Eventually you give in because you don't want the drive to go to waste


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11766965
> 
> 
> You have it the wrong way around. First you get the drive and let it sit on the mantle. Everyday it gives you a reason to buy another TiVo HD/S3 PVR. Eventually you give in because you don't want the drive to go to waste













You know, I have done that sort of thing in the past, in fact, I still have some AV equipment I've never even plugged in, purchased because it was a great deal.

















Seriously though, if my cable provider(I think it's Comcast, hard to tell as I only watch 4-5 channels from them) would give me something more to record, I would have already picked up another S3.


----------



## Dospac

And it was a frickin great game too. ARGGGGgggggggg. GO BEARS!










Was cool to see the SJSU game carried on the Comcast sports channel also..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legelsegel* /forum/post/11765412
> 
> 
> How is the College Football NATIONAL game of the day Cal vs Oregon NOT in HD?!?!?!


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11765494
> 
> 
> I finally got the comcast upgrade letter today! It states that between Oct. 15 to Nov. 15th the new channels will be available, and their digital voice too. It'll be nice to have the FM channels too, cartalk on Sat. mornings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm, I don't see TBS HD though...
> 
> 
> The brochure states: "Sunnyvale and Milpitas Advanced Digital Network Sample Lineup"
> 
> 
> ~Nick



Which HD channels are listed?


----------



## boston_SF

I've read various posts here and elsewhere that Comcast will be adding new channels before 10/1 to its HD lineup.


Does anyone know if TBS-HD will be added? It would be a real bummer not to have MLB playoffs in HD...


Thanks.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boston_SF* /forum/post/11767269
> 
> 
> I've read various posts here and elsewhere that Comcast will be adding new channels before 10/1 to its HD lineup.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if TBS-HD will be added? It would be a real bummer not to have MLB playoffs in HD...
> 
> 
> Thanks.



welcome to the forums

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post11716758 


oct 3rd


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11765494
> 
> 
> I finally got the comcast upgrade letter today! It states that between Oct. 15 to Nov. 15th the new channels will be available, and their digital voice too. It'll be nice to have the FM channels too, cartalk on Sat. mornings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm, I don't see TBS HD though...
> 
> 
> The brochure states: "Sunnyvale and Milpitas Advanced Digital Network Sample Lineup"
> 
> 
> ~Nick



Got the same upgrade letter with the new channel lineup. I was kind of hoping it would be sooner than 15 Oct to 15 Nov, but at least it's coming and has a date attached to it










Looking at the new channel lineup, I knew we were missing some channels but man I didn't think it was THAT much. It'll double the HD that I now get plus add stuff I've never heard of.


Now to see if the VOD was worth the wait










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11768017
> 
> 
> Got the same upgrade letter with the new channel lineup. I was kind of hoping it would be sooner than 15 Oct to 15 Nov, but at least it's coming and has a date attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the new channel lineup, I knew we were missing some channels but man I didn't think it was THAT much. It'll double the HD that I now get plus add stuff I've never heard of.
> 
> 
> Now to see if the VOD was worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike -


Can you list the new HD channels the upgrade letter mentioned?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11768912
> 
> 
> Mike -
> 
> 
> Can you list the new HD channels the upgrade letter mentioned?



I'm in a 550 MHz area so right now the HD channels here are limited to say the least. The upgrade to this area only adds those HD channels and a lot of the digital channels that all of the upgraded areas already get. So if you are in an upgraded area already, then I'm not getting anything more than what you already have. Since you didn't list your city, I have no idea if you are in an upgraded area or not but there are more channels being added next month and those will be added to all the upgraded areas and as soon as I get the OK to post which one will be added I will post them here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nickybo

I live right by the 101/237 intersection. I'll go ahead and list the HD channels from the lineup card, but like Mikef5 said, it's stuff that all upgraded areas should have, so you probably won't be seeing anything new.


Limited Basic:

702 KTVU

703 KNTV

704 KRON *

705 KPIX

707 KGO

709 KQED

712 KBCW *


Digital Classic:

720 FSN Bay

724 ESPN

726 ESPN2

728 Versus/Golf

734 A&E *

737 TNT *

739 Universal *

740 MOJO *

754 Discovery Theatre

757 National Geographic *

772 MHD *


Sports Entertainment

730 NFL Network


Premium Service

780 HBO

783 Cinemax

785 Showtime

788 Starz


* Indicates what Comcast considers a new channel (highlighted red in the lineup)


It's kind of weird though, b/c I'm not even getting some of the "old" channels right now, like ESPN2 or the pay channels other than HBO.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11765494
> 
> 
> I finally got the comcast upgrade letter today! It states that between Oct. 15 to Nov. 15th the new channels will be available, and their digital voice too. It'll be nice to have the FM channels too, cartalk on Sat. mornings,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm, I don't see TBS HD though...
> 
> 
> The brochure states: "Sunnyvale and Milpitas Advanced Digital Network Sample Lineup"
> 
> 
> ~Nick



Nick,


The reason you don't see TBS-HD on the card is because the channel doesn't get added to the lineup until Oct 3rd and activation of our area doesn't start until the 15th so you can't add something that isn't there just yet and I'm pretty sure these cards were made months before TBS-HD was announced to be added to the Bay Area lineup.


Also, Mr. J. actually got it added sooner for the Bay Area than it was planned to be added to our lineup just so most people in the Bay Area could watch the playoffs on TBS.


I'm sure once the upgrades/activation are completed for our area it will be added to our lineup.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11770900
> 
> 
> I live right by the 101/237 intersection. I'll go ahead and list the HD channels from the lineup card, but like Mikef5 said, it's stuff that all upgraded areas should have, so you probably won't be seeing anything new.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic:
> 
> 702 KTVU
> 
> 703 KNTV
> 
> 704 KRON *
> 
> 705 KPIX
> 
> 707 KGO
> 
> 709 KQED
> 
> 712 KBCW *
> 
> 
> Digital Classic:
> 
> 720 FSN Bay
> 
> 724 ESPN
> 
> 726 ESPN2
> 
> 728 Versus/Golf
> 
> 734 A&E *
> 
> 737 TNT *
> 
> 739 Universal *
> 
> 740 MOJO *
> 
> 754 Discovery Theatre
> 
> 757 National Geographic *
> 
> 772 MHD *
> 
> 
> Sports Entertainment
> 
> 730 NFL Network
> 
> 
> Premium Service
> 
> 780 HBO
> 
> 783 Cinemax
> 
> 785 Showtime
> 
> 788 Starz
> 
> 
> * Indicates what Comcast considers a new channel (highlighted red in the lineup)
> 
> 
> It's kind of weird though, b/c I'm not even getting some of the "old" channels right now, like ESPN2 or the pay channels other than HBO.



Nick,


In Milpitas we don't get ESPN2-HD, Cinemax-HD, SHO-HD, Starz-HD so those should have an asterisks behind them also.

Also, I didn't see KICU-HD on the list either but I'm pretty sure it will be added also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11770900
> 
> 
> I live right by the 101/237 intersection. I'll go ahead and list the HD channels from the lineup card, but like Mikef5 said, it's stuff that all upgraded areas should have, so you probably won't be seeing anything new.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic:
> 
> 702 KTVU
> 
> 703 KNTV
> 
> 704 KRON *
> 
> 705 KPIX
> 
> 707 KGO
> 
> 709 KQED
> 
> 712 KBCW *
> 
> 
> Digital Classic:
> 
> 720 FSN Bay
> 
> 724 ESPN
> 
> 726 ESPN2
> 
> 728 Versus/Golf
> 
> 734 A&E *
> 
> 737 TNT *
> 
> 739 Universal *
> 
> 740 MOJO *
> 
> 754 Discovery Theatre
> 
> 757 National Geographic *
> 
> 772 MHD *
> 
> 
> Sports Entertainment
> 
> 730 NFL Network
> 
> 
> Premium Service
> 
> 780 HBO
> 
> 783 Cinemax
> 
> 785 Showtime
> 
> 788 Starz
> 
> 
> * Indicates what Comcast considers a new channel (highlighted red in the lineup)
> 
> 
> It's kind of weird though, b/c I'm not even getting some of the "old" channels right now, like ESPN2 or the pay channels other than HBO.



is comcast planning on renumbering all bay area HD channels?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11771215
> 
> 
> is comcast planning on renumbering all bay area HD channels?



I noticed that too but since it's the weekend I'll have to wait until Monday to find out. It'll also be interesting to see when or if my TivoHD picks up the channel changes so far no messages on the TivoHD about channel additions or channel changes.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## smthrsd

Raider game looks great on CBS HD 705 in the Dublin Area .


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11771262
> 
> 
> I noticed that too but since it's the weekend I'll have to wait until Monday to find out. It'll also be interesting to see when or if my TivoHD picks up the channel changes so far no messages on the TivoHD about channel additions or channel changes.



You might already know this, wasn't sure which question you were asking.


TiVo HD will pick up the new channel #s as long as Tribune (zap2it.com) picks up the changes.


If you have a season pass scheduled using an older channel # which then moves to a new channel #, it will continue recording because TiVo bases recordings on channel identifier names, not on channel #s.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11771605
> 
> 
> You might already know this, wasn't sure which question you were asking.
> 
> 
> TiVo HD will pick up the new channel #s as long as Tribune (zap2it.com) picks up the changes.
> 
> 
> If you have a season pass scheduled using an older channel # which then moves to a new channel #, it will continue recording because TiVo bases recordings on channel identifier names, not on channel #s.



SfHub,


Thanks for the info. I'm pretty new at the Tivo stuff so any help is appreciated. So far the Tivo has impressed me a lot and I kick myself for not getting it sooner... I should of listened to Keenan










The only thing I miss is the program reminder that the Moto boxes have. Sometimes I get distracted and it would be nice to have that pop up message letting me know I'm missing the Giants losing again









Does the Tivo have this feature and I just can't find it and if not who do you contact to suggest it be added ?? Sometimes I would just prefer to watch a game/program and not record it . TIA


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11772401
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The only thing I miss is the program reminder that the Moto boxes have.
> 
> ...



The only thing you can do is set 2 manual recordings for the program, one for 5 minutes duration and the other for 10 minutes. Then a message will pop up about 1 minute before the program starts recording. Of course this will tie up both tuners while the program is recording. I use several repeating manual recordings to do this to remind me of programs I normally want to view.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11772401
> 
> 
> The only thing I miss is the program reminder that the Moto boxes have. Sometimes I get distracted and it would be nice to have that pop up message letting me know I'm missing the Giants losing again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Tivo have this feature and I just can't find it and if not who do you contact to suggest it be added ?? Sometimes I would just prefer to watch a game/program and not record it . TIA



Nothing really usable in the context of your described functionality, but if it were me, I would just use a Wishlist (text search based on various parameters) to record all the Giants games, then when you figure out you got distracted you can rewind the 15-20 minutes you missed and watch it mostly live. You'll eventually catch up by skipping the commercials. Also if a show is set to record, once it starts recording, it will show up at the top of the Now Playing list (assuming you have the list sorted by time order) and whenever you bring up Now Playing you'll notice that Giants are recording. Not as good as a popup, but I figure you'll probably bring up Now Playing at least once an hour when watching shows, so you'll visually notice you are missing a show. If you have a TiVo S3, once it starts recording, you'll see text on the front panel indicating it is recording the Giants game and that will be another clue.


----------



## creese

Does anyone know the channel map for San Jose (95134)? I have a hdhomerun that receives a fair number of QAM channels, but I don't know which channel maps where in the comcast lineup. I'm using MythTV, but I doubt I'd be lucky enough for someone to have a channels.conf file.


Unfortunately schedule direct doesn't seem to supply lineup data by physical channel frequency. It seems the comcast mapping is mostly random. For example, I ran across showtime having a free weekend. SHOWTOO shows up in QAM 94#13. I managed to figure out it was showtime just by dumb luck. I was able to recognize the movie playing and match it with the schedule.


There has to be a better way.


----------



## Mikef5

Hiker and SfHub,


Thanks for the suggestions, It never occurred to me just to schedule a recording and then when it starts go to it and then catch up to the live broadcast. Of course that will have to wait until next season since the Giants and A's are out of the playoffs










This box has so many features and it's just fun to play around with it. I especially like the Swivel Search just to see how far away I can get from the original search pattern, sort of like the Six Degrees of Separation from Kevin Bacon










Thanks for the tips, there's a lot to learn and "miles to go before I sleep" ..... gotta stop watching those Bronson movies.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Some time last night or this morning I lost *715 NGCHD* and *721 VSGLF* ... "one moment please this channel will be available shortly" - been out all day.


Anyone know what gives?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11774224
> 
> 
> Hiker and SfHub,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, It never occurred to me just to schedule a recording and then when it starts go to it and then catch up to the live broadcast. Of course that will have to wait until next season since the Giants and A's are out of the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has so many features and it's just fun to play around with it. I especially like the Swivel Search just to see how far away I can get from the original search pattern, sort of like the Six Degrees of Separation from Kevin Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips, there's a lot to learn and "miles to go before I sleep" ..... gotta stop watching those Bronson movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's what I was trying to explain to you earlier, but these guys did a better job. You don't really need reminders when using a TiVo.


----------



## That Don Guy

All day on Sunday, ESPN2HD has been stepping (as if it's sending 2 frames per second) and pixellating. (I taped the Women's World Cup Final that started around 4:30 AM, and was watching the end of the NASCAR race (which had moved from ABC because of the rain delay) at 5 PM, and it had the same problem both times.) There was no problem on ESPN-HD or ESPN2 SD.


Did anybody else have this problem?


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11774332
> 
> 
> That's what I was trying to explain to you earlier, but these guys did a better job. You don't really need reminders when using a TiVo.



Yep, you were right but you know it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11774322
> 
> 
> Some time last night or this morning I lost *715 NGCHD* and *721 VSGLF* ... "one moment please this channel will be available shortly" - been out all day.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what gives?



I'm the only one?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creese* /forum/post/11773619
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the channel map for San Jose (95134)? I have a hdhomerun that receives a fair number of QAM channels, but I don't know which channel maps where in the comcast lineup. I'm using MythTV, but I doubt I'd be lucky enough for someone to have a channels.conf file.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately schedule direct doesn't seem to supply lineup data by physical channel frequency. It seems the comcast mapping is mostly random. For example, I ran across showtime having a free weekend. SHOWTOO shows up in QAM 94#13. I managed to figure out it was showtime just by dumb luck. I was able to recognize the movie playing and match it with the schedule.
> 
> 
> There has to be a better way.



Go to: http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 

and input your zipcode. Previous hdhomerun users who did the mapping generally automatically upload the info to silicondust. They have a web frontend that lets you list it. In the SF bay area, there are a lot of hdhomeruns, so the mapping is generally available.


The right answer of course is to have a OOB signal tuner and decoder that allows you see recieve the virtual channel maps that are sent to the STB's. If the homerun or other tuners had that, it could automatically map channels the way the STB's do, by listening to data the headend sends.


Alas, no PC equipment except for the OCUR does this. It's a shame because the mapping isn't encrypted, and the standards are published so it's easy to decode. I suggested this to the silicondust folks and I think they are looking at this for the next version of their device.


Also, while we are talking about mappings... How come zap2it doesn't have any info for KICUDT on channel 706 for the San Mateo digital lineup? or Foster City, etc... for that matter. It's there for the San Jose lineup, but not on the peninsula. Tivo and Sage get their data from here, so it's abscence is irritating.


With Sage there is a way to add a mapping to guide data for a channel that supposedly doesn't exist on your lineup, so I fixed it for my system, but it is annoying.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/11746162
> 
> 
> December?
> 
> January?
> 
> Let the speculation begin...
> 
> 
> -- Don



CNN-HD will definitely be one. I've got a dollar, if anyone wants to bet.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11775605
> 
> 
> Also, while we are talking about mappings... How come zap2it doesn't have any info for KICUDT on channel 706 for the San Mateo digital lineup? or Foster City, etc... for that matter. It's there for the San Jose lineup, but not on the peninsula. Tivo and Sage get their data from here, so it's abscence is irritating.



Probably nobody complained. Fill out the zap2it feedback and they will usually add it in a few days. Whatever changes on zap2it filters down to TiVo and the others.

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...m#feedbackForm


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11774663
> 
> 
> I'm the only one?




No, you're not the only one. It's out in Rohnert Park as well. It is still that way this morning. Anywhere else?


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11777662
> 
> 
> No, you're not the only one. It's out in Rohnert Park as well. It is still that way this morning. Anywhere else?



In San Rafael just now, 715 NGCHD is working fine, but 721 VSGLF gives me the error message.


----------



## hiker

In Novato, both 715 and 721 are working ok.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11777662
> 
> 
> No, you're not the only one. It's out in Rohnert Park as well. It is still that way this morning. Anywhere else?



Just checked this morning and both are working in Milpitas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11776344
> 
> 
> Probably nobody complained. Fill out the zap2it feedback and they will usually add it in a few days. Whatever changes on zap2it filters down to TiVo and the others.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...m#feedbackForm



TitanTV allows you to manually add and delete channels. I've always preferred it to Zap2it.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11776344
> 
> 
> Probably nobody complained. Fill out the zap2it feedback and they will usually add it in a few days. Whatever changes on zap2it filters down to TiVo and the others.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...m#feedbackForm



I did that 3 weeks ago. Nothing has happened yet.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11779912
> 
> 
> I did that 3 weeks ago. Nothing has happened yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



I had the same problem a few weeks ago here in Novato. After I opened a channel lineup issue with TiVo, it was fixed. Here's the link if you need it.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11780553
> 
> 
> I had the same problem a few weeks ago here in Novato. After I opened a channel lineup issue with TiVo, it was fixed. Here's the link if you need it.



You need a tivo service number to open a ticket... 


Thanks,

mike


----------



## hiker

Anyone seeing TBS-HD yet? I know it's not supposed to show up until Wed but since the first playoff game is today ( San Diego Padres vs Colorado Rockies ) we need it now. What channel number will it use?


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/11778210
> 
> 
> In San Rafael just now, 715 NGCHD is working fine, but 721 VSGLF gives me the error message.



And now they are both working again.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11779192
> 
> 
> TitanTV allows you to manually add and delete channels. I've always preferred it to Zap2it.



I use them for MyHD.


Problem is you don't have a choice of guide providers with TiVo so zap2it/tribune is your only avenue, either directly through them or through tivo.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11781929
> 
> 
> You need a tivo service number to open a ticket...



I thought you mentioned TiVo in your original post.


If you really want to pursue this avenue, you can get a TSN to accompany your request either by self-generating one based on the pattern or if they have consistency checks, borrow one from a friend or Best Buy.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone with a Tivo, do you see the Padre/Rockies game listed in the Tivo guide ( channel 41 in my area ) ??? The only reason I know the game is playing is that the Motorola box shows it in it's guide but the Tivo doesn't show it.

Not good for a company that touts it's guide as it's major selling point. Does this happen often ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dkwong

I can't check my Tivo cuz I'm at work, but the onilne Tivo guide doesn't show it. It shows The King of Queens on right now.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11783725
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Tivo, do you see the Padre/Rockies game listed in the Tivo guide ( channel 41 in my area ) ??? The only reason I know the game is playing is that the Motorola box shows it in it's guide but the Tivo doesn't show it.
> 
> Not good for a company that touts it's guide as it's major selling point. Does this happen often ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Since the TiVo gets guide data only once every day or so the guide is slightly out of date since this game was just scheduled yesterday. If you forced the TiVo to connect now maybe it would get an update...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkwong* /forum/post/11783804
> 
> 
> I can't check my Tivo cuz I'm at work, but the onilne Tivo guide doesn't show it. It shows The King of Queens on right now.



Dkwong,


Thanks for the input. I'm new to the Tivo so this to me is not a good thing especially when the Moto Box shows the game being played. That's one for the Moto box and none for the Tivo









Not that this is a big deal but if it had been a Giants or A's game then it would be a big deal .


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

Too bad we don't have TBS-HD yet on Comcast as the game looks great on DirecTV in HD and would probably look better on Comcast. TBS does a good job on HD with the games as they have had experience with the Braves' games. Not much else on TBS-HD is in actual HD but there are more games to come.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11783827
> 
> 
> Since the TiVo gets guide data only once every day or so the guide is slightly out of date since this game was just scheduled yesterday. If you forced the TiVo to connect now maybe it would get an update...



Hiker,


Nice try but no bananas, just finished a forced download and still no game listed. Looks like I'll have to keep one Moto box just to check to see if the guide is up to date or not.


Now this in it's self is not a big deal but if this is a reoccurring problem then it begs the question of why am I paying for a guide that doesn't stay up to date. Granted the Moto guide isn't perfect either but the guide comes with the box that I lease from Comcast and not an extra cost.


Well, new toys and new problems .....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11784091
> 
> 
> Hiker,
> 
> 
> Nice try but no bananas, just finished a forced download and still no game listed. Looks like I'll have to keep one Moto box just to check to see if the guide is up to date or not.
> 
> 
> Now this in it's self is not a big deal but if this is a reoccurring problem then it begs the question of why am I paying for a guide that doesn't stay up to date. Granted the Moto guide isn't perfect either but the guide comes with the box that I lease from Comcast and not an extra cost.



TiVo gets its guide from Tribune/Zap2It. You don't really need to force a download to check. If it isn't on www.zap2it.com it won't be on TiVo.


Comcast gets guide data from TVGuide. If it is on www.tvguide.com , it will be on Motorola.


So basically irrespective of what amount you are paying, really what you are comparing is Tribune guide data vs TV Guide data. The reason I say irrespective of the price is 1) even if you pay more, neither one is likely to change guide providers 2) both guide providers are comparable in price and accuracy.


In my experience sometimes TVG gets the last minute stuff and sometimes zap2it gets it. Sometimes both, sometimes neither. It is pretty much a wash, but in this case, TVG wins.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11784270
> 
> 
> TiVo gets its guide from Tribune/Zap2It. You don't really need to force a download to check. If it isn't on www.zap2it.com it won't be on TiVo.
> 
> 
> Comcast gets guide data from TVGuide. If it is on www.tvguide.com , it will be on Motorola.
> 
> 
> So basically irrespective of what amount you are paying, really what you are comparing is Tribune guide data vs TV Guide data. The reason I say irrespective of the price is 1) even if you pay more, neither one is likely to change guide providers 2) both guide providers are comparable in price and accuracy.
> 
> 
> In my experience sometimes TVG gets the last minute stuff and sometimes zap2it gets it. Sometimes both, sometimes neither. It is pretty much a wash, but in this case, TVG wins.



Sfhub,


That's sort of what I figured but since I'm relatively new at the Tivo stuff it's disconcerting to have the guide not updating. Granted a one time glitch is not a problem but there's going to be a major upgrade to my area and a lot of channel changes ( going from a 550 MHz to 1GHz ) and I'd like to feel confident that the Tivo guide will be able to handle this in a timely manner. All in all I'm very pleased with the Tivo and wish I'd gotten one sooner. I'll probably get another one after I get to feel more comfortable with it









Thanks for the input, it's appreciated.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kerz

Also, in the cases Tivo knows that the guide won't get updated, they'll send a message out alerting folks (this is great for things like "ABC decided to air 1 extra minute of Lost" a day before the show airs, that tribune normally doesn't pick up). Another handy thing is in the Tivo forums, there is a forum specifically for these sorts of shenanigans that networks like to play. I keep it in my RSS reader so I see whenever someone discovers a season pass has gone out of wack. You can see it at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...splay.php?f=10 


jason


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11784604
> 
> 
> I'd like to feel confident that the Tivo guide will be able to handle this in a timely manner.



Well TiVo HQ is over in Alviso, off 237, so I'm sure they will get an earful from one PO'd new user if they don't


----------



## Tom Koegel

While we're on the topic of the Padres/Rockies game, does anyone know if we are going to get the TBS post-season coverage in HD in the Bay Area Comcast system? Haven't been able to find the one-game playoff anywhere, although I gather that some East Coast Comcast systems have it. It would sure be a bummer to have to watch a chunk of the post-season in low def.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11784270
> 
> 
> TiVo gets its guide from Tribune/Zap2It. You don't really need to force a download to check. If it isn't on www.zap2it.com it won't be on TiVo.
> 
> 
> Comcast gets guide data from TVGuide. If it is on www.tvguide.com , it will be on Motorola.
> 
> 
> So basically irrespective of what amount you are paying, really what you are comparing is Tribune guide data vs TV Guide data. The reason I say irrespective of the price is 1) even if you pay more, neither one is likely to change guide providers 2) both guide providers are comparable in price and accuracy.
> 
> 
> In my experience sometimes TVG gets the last minute stuff and sometimes zap2it gets it. Sometimes both, sometimes neither. It is pretty much a wash, but in this case, TVG wins.



When searching online for what channels my favorite sports teams are playing on, I've had a ton more luck with zap2it.com than TVGuide.com.


I wish I could pay like a few more dollars extra per month to just to get a zap2it guide or Tivo user-interface on my moto box










TivoHD is just a bit pricey for me personally seeing how I probably wouldn't use many of its features.


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, on my headend (Emerald Hills - the county system) Comcast has added a new 1080i (I think from the bitrate) encrypted HD channel at 29-2. This wasn't there last month when I added KICU 706 to my line up. Since 1 analog channel can support 2 HD channels, it's no surprise it's here. Funny they removed analog 29 in my system - it's 860 plant...


Anyways, I wonder if it's TBS-HD already there, just not mapped to the STB's yet.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/11785753
> 
> 
> While we're on the topic of the Padres/Rockies game, does anyone know if we are going to get the TBS post-season coverage in HD in the Bay Area Comcast system? Haven't been able to find the one-game playoff anywhere, although I gather that some East Coast Comcast systems have it. It would sure be a bummer to have to watch a chunk of the post-season in low def.



per mikef5 we're getting it tomorrow, no worries.


----------



## Keenan

For TiVo owners, priority list for the fall update to FW 9.1, link thanks to bfdtv in the TiVo thread.

http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790023
> 
> 
> For TiVo owners, priority list for the fall update to FW 9.1, link thanks to bfdtv in the TiVo thread.
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm



Thanks Jim, I just finished signing up. I don't know how much better they can make this thing, it does just about everything I can think of except I do have the loss of video once in a while so hopefully this will be addressed in the update. Other than that this thing is rock solid ( and trust me I've been putting it through every test/function I can think of and it just keeps on ticking )










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM

Interesting article that reinforces what I have been trying to convey: http://www.tvpredictions.com/cable100100207.htm 


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11789341
> 
> 
> per mikef5 we're getting it tomorrow, no worries.



Thanks much, and my apologies for not reading far enough back in the thread. I've been out of town and haven't kept up with The Most Important Thread in AVS-Land.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11790696
> 
> 
> Interesting article that reinforces what I have been trying to convey: http://www.tvpredictions.com/cable100100207.htm
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



To be honest, if I could get 35-40 HD channels, in the typical Comcast quality, the channels that I want, like FX, SciFi, USA etc, I would be happy. Channels like TBS-HD, A&E, NGC, TLC, etc. simply aren't that important to me. TBS-HD for example will stay dead on my system as soon as the baseball playoffs are over.


I understand that everyone has different tastes, but to load up on HD channels just for the sake of having the "most" is of no interest to me.


I just wish I could get more than the 11 I'm getting now, but the addition of channels like the second group I mentioned above aren't going to get me to spend more money with Comcast, the first bunch definitely will though.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790881
> 
> 
> To be honest, if I could get 35-40 HD channels, in the typical Comcast quality, the channels that I want, like FX, SciFi, USA etc, I would be happy. Channels like TBS-HD, A&E, NGC, TLC, etc. simply aren't that important to me. TBS-HD for example will stay dead on my system as soon as the baseball playoffs are over.
> 
> 
> I understand that everyone has different tastes, but to load up on HD channels just for the sake of having the "most" is of no interest to me.
> 
> 
> I just wish I could get more than the 11 I'm getting now, but the addition of channels like the second group I mentioned above aren't going to get me to spend more money with Comcast, the first bunch definitely will though.



That's the rub... You have one set of channels you really like, and others have other channels they really want to see (like HIST-HD for me). If everyone only cared about the same 5 channels life would be easy for the MSO's.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11791083
> 
> 
> That's the rub... You have one set of channels you really like, and others have other channels they really want to see (like HIST-HD for me). If everyone only cared about the same 5 channels life would be easy for the MSO's.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



No, they should only care about the channels _I want!_


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, that's the main problem with HD channels. You can have 100 but if no one likes them...


The other is that, yes, they are creating new HD channels, but they just have HD in the name, most of the programming is SD or worse SD stretched. I know that it's not that easy, that production costs, blah, blah, but then why create the HD channel?


and the last, and maybe more important thing, how much business is Comcast going to get having 100 HD channels? I think we are minority, nobody cares about HD. So if Comcast or any company is not getting money by adding HD channels, it will take more time for them to add those channels.


----------



## xeenman

I'm thinking about getting a Tivo HD, but I got my 6410 a while ago and I'm grandfathered into getting ESPN for no extra charge.


If I do get the Tivo, am I still going to get ESPN if I return the 6410?


And how much does Comcast charge per month for the new Mutli Cable Cards?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790023
> 
> 
> For TiVo owners, priority list for the fall update to FW 9.1, link thanks to bfdtv in the TiVo thread.
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm



e-sata isn't enabled on this version is it? i have qualms about opening up my tivo but i desperately want more space because the tivo apparently likes to record everything under the sun!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11791641
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the main problem with HD channels. You can have 100 but if no one likes them...
> 
> 
> The other is that, yes, they are creating new HD channels, but they just have HD in the name, most of the programming is SD or worse SD stretched. I know that it's not that easy, that production costs, blah, blah, but then why create the HD channel?
> 
> 
> and the last, and maybe more important thing, how much business is Comcast going to get having 100 HD channels? I think we are minority, nobody cares about HD. So if Comcast or any company is not getting money by adding HD channels, it will take more time for them to add those channels.



A few points:


1) DirecTV from what I undersatnd agreed to pay the programmers more money for HD than they did for the SD alone. This is something the cable guys have tended to resist as a matter of principle as they have been trying to restrain the growth in programming fees. Not only that, but in some cases, DirceTV got a discount on the first contract term because they were the launch customer, meaning that when Comcast etc... got around to try and do the same deal, they would end up paying more than DirecTV.


2) Not all customers have the same amount of profit. Customers that take a lot of premium channels are more more profitable to the cable guys than those who just take basic. So if you top 10% of customers in terms of video ARPU leave, that is much more than a 10% hit on profits. Many of these high end customers are who DirecTV is targeting. For example, if you pay for HBO, and on Comcast you get 1 HBO channel in HD, and 5 in SD, but on DirecTV for a lower price you get all 6 HD, why wouldn't you seriously consider moving? if a lot of people do that, it will hurt the bottom line.


3) The folks who are pure analog and not digital are the reason they are short of spectrum. But they are some of the least profitable subs for the cable guys. Not only do they not get premiums, etc..., but they can't purchase PPV and other very profitable ondemand products because they don't have a box to do it with.


4) If cablecard had been pushed by these guys instead of fought, pretty much every flat panel set would have had one by now, and you would have had folks who only wanted 1 remote to deal with be fully digital capable. But cablelabs made it so hard to build products with cablecard in them that you now see sets with just qam tuners in them, and no cablecard. So they need a STB and consumers have the hassle of two remotes, etc... So the analog tier will not be going away anytime soon. Which means they won't be able to get parity with the DBS guys for some time to come.


This is a big headache for the cable guys and is depressing the stock price, which should be soaring because of the clock cleaning that is being done on voice...


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11792256
> 
> 
> A few points:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big headache for the cable guys and is depressing the stock price, which should be soaring because of the clock cleaning that is being done on voice...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



No kidding, the phone thing seems to be almost all profit for virtually no bandwidth hit.


Regarding the premium channels, Comcast's rates for these channels is around 30% higher than either of the satcos. I've often wondered why there is such a disparity.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11792076
> 
> 
> e-sata isn't enabled on this version is it? i have qualms about opening up my tivo but i desperately want more space because the tivo apparently likes to record everything under the sun!



No, it doesn't appear to be.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11792076
> 
> 
> e-sata isn't enabled on this version is it? i have qualms about opening up my tivo but i desperately want more space because the tivo apparently likes to record everything under the sun!



The initial TiVo HD OS didn't support e-sata at all. The first update they sent out worked with e-sata, but you need to manually do the drive marriage (ie pull the drives and run winmfs or mfslive). So far there hasn't been any reports of "kickstart 62" e-sata support where you don't need to open anything up, just connect an e-sata enclosure. "kickstart 62" has only worked on S3s so far.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xeenman* /forum/post/11791813
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Tivo HD, but I got my 6410 a while ago and I'm grandfathered into getting ESPN for no extra charge.
> 
> 
> If I do get the Tivo, am I still going to get ESPN if I return the 6410?
> 
> 
> And how much does Comcast charge per month for the new Mutli Cable Cards?



From what I have seen, grandfather is attached to the account, not the equipment, so it should stay even if you change out equipment to TiVo.


$1.79 is the CableCARD charge most people have reported.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11792758
> 
> 
> $1.79 is the CableCARD charge most people have reported.



for single M-Card?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790881
> 
> 
> To be honest, if I could get 35-40 HD channels, in the typical Comcast quality, the channels that I want, like FX, SciFi, USA etc, I would be happy. Channels like TBS-HD, A&E, NGC, TLC, etc. simply aren't that important to me. TBS-HD for example will stay dead on my system as soon as the baseball playoffs are over.
> 
> 
> I understand that everyone has different tastes, but to load up on HD channels just for the sake of having the "most" is of no interest to me.
> 
> 
> I just wish I could get more than the 11 I'm getting now, but the addition of channels like the second group I mentioned above aren't going to get me to spend more money with Comcast, the first bunch definitely will though.



I'm of the same opinion. I'm confident there is a core set of 30-40 channels (regardless of HD or analog SD versions) that 80-90% of the customer base watches. As long as Comcast gets that core set in HD they'll be fine. On the flip side, they could drop analog channels outside that core set and very few would care, and even fewer would care enough to jump ship.


I do get some sense that DirectTV is making this HD competition a numbers game about quantity rather than quality. How many versions of HBO and SHO does one really need?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/11793025
> 
> 
> for single M-Card?



From what I can tell talking to my local office and reading reports on other Comcast areas, they are just phasing in M-Cards in place of S-Cards and the same rules apply. 1 outlet included with service. Outlet includes 1 SD STB or CableCARD. If your single device needs 2 cards (regardless of M-Card or S-Card), A/O Fee + $1.79. If your single device needs 1 card, just A/O Fee.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790881
> 
> 
> To be honest, if I could get 35-40 HD channels, in the typical Comcast quality, the channels that I want, like FX, SciFi, USA etc, I would be happy. Channels like TBS-HD, A&E, NGC, TLC, etc. simply aren't that important to me. TBS-HD for example will stay dead on my system as soon as the baseball playoffs are over.



Though now with my TiVo HD the SDs look much better than with my crummy Moto box (hopefully returning today).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11790881
> 
> 
> I understand that everyone has different tastes, but to load up on HD channels just for the sake of having the "most" is of no interest to me.
> 
> 
> I just wish I could get more than the 11 I'm getting now, but the addition of channels like the second group I mentioned above aren't going to get me to spend more money with Comcast, the first bunch definitely will though.



Just give us HD.net and I won't have fantasies cutting down the trees in my complex so I can switch to satellite. Though the TiVo HD has certianly cushioned the fall.


----------



## mds54

What would be the latest/best replacement for the original DCT6412, phase I?

(I'm sticking with the Motos for now, but I would like the optimized SD picture, HDMI connections, and the expanded memory) Also, does anyone know what the 10th Street San Jose Comcast office has in stock and will offer for a trade-in upgrade?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11793140
> 
> 
> From what I can tell talking to my local office and reading reports on other Comcast areas, they are just phasing in M-Cards in place of S-Cards and the same rules apply.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> c3
> 
> Advanced Member
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2000
> 
> Location: Silicon Valley, USA
> 
> Posts: 672



Sillycon Valley? - MCards in use since April. Should specify though, SCards are in the mix.


Hope someone here's lineup changes this week . . .


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11793871
> 
> 
> What would be the latest/best replacement for the original DCT6412,



Try a DCH3416. Latest & Greatest. Same great UI you've come to love. More capacity. Leet Bloo display. HDMI cable included.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11794812
> 
> 
> Sillycon Valley?



Sillycon Valley in Cally-Fornnya


----------



## smthrsd

TBS IS UP on 735 in the Dublin Area. I wonder why its after the pay channels. Seems like an odd spot, but I will take it. Currently they got on Jerry Seinfeld. Looks pretty good


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11794829
> 
> 
> Try a DCH3416. Latest & Greatest. Same great UI you've come to love. More capacity. Leet Bloo display. HDMI cable included.



Thanks! Seems like that's the one to go with for my purposes.

Is there any significance for the change from *DCT* to *DCH*....

as far as I can tell, it simply means it has host capabilities?


----------



## hiker

TBS-HD also up here on 735. DCT-6200 has guide data but TiVo S3 doesn't have guide data yet (except it's viewable).


----------



## Keenan

Needs some info. My brother lives in the Richmond District in SF, around Balboa and 29th.


1. Where is the closet Comcast office, and will they let you exchange a non-HD STB for an HD STB, and are they open on Sat?


2. What HD channels are available in that area?


Thanks.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11795126
> 
> 
> Needs some info. My brother lives in the Richmond District in SF, around Balboa and 29th.
> 
> 1. Where is the closet Comcast office, and will they let you exchange a non-HD STB for an HD STB, and are they open on Sat?



If he has a Comcast account, he can log in to the website and go to "Pay my Bill"....."Find a Payment Center" where it will list all the Comcast offices in his area. I know the offices in the South Bay are open Saturdays from 8am to 6pm.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/11794986
> 
> 
> TBS IS UP on 735 in the Dublin Area. I wonder why its after the pay channels. Seems like an odd spot, but I will take it. Currently they got on Jerry Seinfeld. Looks pretty good



It is up in Rohnert Park as well on 735. I think there will be a channel realignment, specifically with the premium channels late this month when more HD stations come on board. It makes sense, they've got to leave room for more expansion and now is the time to do it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11795301
> 
> 
> If he has a Comcast account, he can log in to the website and go to "Pay my Bill"....."Find a Payment Center" where it will list all the Comcast offices in his area. I know the offices in the South Bay are open Saturdays from 8am to 6pm.



That's true, I didn't think of that. I'll look it up myself. Thanks.


----------



## raghu1111

Someone mentioned that Comcast does not want to pay more for HD + SD from a broadcaster. It certainly makes sense and I think is the RightThing. Unfortunately Comcast fails to apply the same logic to its customers.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11794812
> 
> 
> Hope someone here's lineup changes this week . . .



Dave,


You know if mine changed it would be posted in bold and in 7 point fonts










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## siouxmoux

TBS HD is now showing up in the Guide on Ch 735. But Ch 735 still has the dreaded This channel will be available shortly message down here in san jose.


----------



## walk

735 TBS-HD up here. It's standard-def stretch-o-vision, but it's up...


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11795034
> 
> 
> Is there any significance for the change from *DCT* to *DCH*....as far as I can tell, it simply means it has host capabilities?



Oh, I imagine there are upgrades in the box to support future gizmos that all require more overhead. I also think it's the best yet at noise abatement. Got to say this is Moto's 4th generation of boxes equipped with hard drives, and every time they get better at it.


Mine has been better than the last DCT3416 I had in the responsiveness area, but still sometimes regresses to that 'drunken box syndrome' when it just cannot follow commands.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11795935
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> You know if mine changed it would be posted in bold and in 7 point fonts



Remember the old camp story?

I am bloody fingers and I am in your town . . . booha ha ha.

















Some more should go up tonite.


----------



## kerz

I'm fairly sure the DCH only does digital, I seem to remember reading that either here or on Moto's site. It doesn't use the analog channels at all. It's also got a cable card in it as per the new regs requiring everyone to use them. More at http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/02/m...nabled-hd-dvr/ . It's a decent replacement for the older ones, much faster, more capacity. On demand is still horribly slow is my only complaint with it.


It's still no Tivo though.


----------



## lmsyl

My TivoHD picked TBS HD on 735, No Guide. The CSPAN2 has been dropped.

I just wonder why TIVO did not show any message for the lineup change.


----------



## wanderance

735 popped up for me in Redwood Shores (not sure when, was fooling around getting my TiVoHD updated to 9.1), but it is all over the place. Goes for about 5 seconds then drops out, pixelates, then goes for another few seconds and repeats. Signal strength is at 100...


Interesting since every other channel comes in perfectly on both my S3 and TiVoHD. I would check the S3 but it has been recording on both tuners all night now










Not too worried yet, as there is no guide data, but once the channels get all settled and it continues may have to drag Comcast out..


----------



## rsra13

TBS-HD in 735 here in South San Jose. Of course it's only showing This channel should be available shortly.


Based on the guide it seems they are showing East programming.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11797541
> 
> 
> My TivoHD picked TBS HD on 735, No Guide. The CSPAN2 has been dropped.
> 
> I just wonder why TIVO did not show any message for the lineup change.



The reason maybe that TBS-HD was not to go active "officially until the 15th of Oct"., Mr. J. got them to launch it on the 3rd here so you guys could watch the baseball playoffs. Since this was an unplanned addition, the people that do the guide updates don't know that the channel was actually added earlier than planned in our area. Just my guess but I'd bet dollars to donuts that is the case..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11796446
> 
> 
> Oh, I imagine there are upgrades in the box to support future gizmos that all require more overhead. I also think it's the best yet at noise abatement. Got to say this is Moto's 4th generation of boxes equipped with hard drives, and every time they get better at it.
> 
> 
> Mine has been better than the last DCT3416 I had in the responsiveness area, but still sometimes regresses to that 'drunken box syndrome' when it just cannot follow commands.



It's so much better looking than the DCT boxes. That alone is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11796463
> 
> 
> Remember the old camp story?
> 
> I am bloody fingers and I am in your town . . . booha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more should go up tonite.



Dave,


You're such a tease...

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## KStack

I can't take much more of having 9 HDTV channels especially when you guys in the high bandwidth areas are gonna get the playoffs in HD!!!!! Oh well at least we are supposed to get upgraded pretty soon but i am so getting impatient!!!


Does anyone know about the upgrade progress in Hayward. I've been seeing tons of comcast trucks all thru the area.


And does anyone know what the channel list will be.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11794829
> 
> 
> Try a DCH3416. Latest & Greatest. Same great UI you've come to love. More capacity. Leet Bloo display. HDMI cable included.



I'm assuming that the DCH3416 aren't available for the 550Mhz'ers, since the DCH3416 is all-digital


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11797849
> 
> 
> I can't take much more of having 9 HDTV channels especially when you guys in the high bandwidth areas are gonna get the playoffs in HD!!!!! Oh well at least we are supposed to get upgraded pretty soon but i am so getting impatient!!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about the upgrade progress in Hayward. I've been seeing tons of comcast trucks all thru the area.
> 
> 
> And does anyone know what the channel list will be.



I'm also wondering about the status of the Hayward upgrade.


----------



## Keenan

DirecTV added SciFi-HD and USA-HD today...along with a bunch of other stuff.


Time to get off the pot Comcast.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11797683
> 
> 
> It's so much better looking than the DCT boxes. That alone is worth the upgrade.



Except for the bright, white display that I don't care for.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11799992
> 
> 
> DirecTV added SciFi-HD and USA-HD today...along with a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> Time to get off the pot Comcast.



scifi-HD is only useful to me until BSG ends.


usa-HD stuff usually reruns on UHD.


i'm ehh on them, i don't mind waiting 3 months to watch BSG reruns on UHD. FX-hd would be great.


----------



## Shinnbone

All:


Any thoughts as to what is going on with my cable. I was having problems with my reception (I'm a Tivo Series 3 user) and tried to disconnect my cable but got strong electrical shocks every time I touched/manipulated the cable. Is that an issue coming from the head end to the house, Tivo box back up the line or could it be an internal wiring problem? How might I go about diagnosing the issue?


Thx.

John


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinnbone* /forum/post/11802142
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts as to what is going on with my cable. I was having problems with my reception (I'm a Tivo Series 3 user) and tried to disconnect my cable but got strong electrical shocks every time I touched/manipulated the cable. Is that an issue coming from the head end to the house, Tivo box back up the line or could it be an internal wiring problem? How might I go about diagnosing the issue?
> 
> 
> Thx.
> 
> John



John,


You need to unplug the Tivo and have it checked out by an electrician, you should *never* get even a minor shock from the unit at all. My guess is there is an internal short or ground to the case of the Tivo. Unless you are an electrician don't try and troubleshoot the problem yourself. If it were me I'd unplug it and take it back for a replacement.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinnbone* /forum/post/11802142
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts as to what is going on with my cable. I was having problems with my reception (I'm a Tivo Series 3 user) and tried to disconnect my cable but got strong electrical shocks every time I touched/manipulated the cable. Is that an issue coming from the head end to the house, Tivo box back up the line or could it be an internal wiring problem? How might I go about diagnosing the issue?
> 
> 
> Thx.
> 
> John



John,


Another thought just occurred to me. What kind of shoes are you wearing ?? I know that sounds strange but it does sometimes happen to me. I have a pair of loafers that have rubber soles and in dry air days you will build up a static charge in your body and since the rubber sole isolates you from the ground, when you touch metal you will get a static shock. Try grounding yourself before you touch the cable and see if you still get shocked, if you do get rid of the box or have it fixed by an electrician, don't do it yourself.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Shinnbone

The shock was not coming from the box; rather, it was coming from the cable itself. I think I was barefoot. I did have a drop amp (a motorola) in the equation that may have something to do with it; I had installed it because I was getting poor reception. I removed the drop amp and it seems to have made the issue go away. I'll see what happens tonight.


Thx.

John


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11801041
> 
> 
> scifi-HD is only useful to me until BSG ends.
> 
> 
> usa-HD stuff usually reruns on UHD.
> 
> 
> i'm ehh on them, i don't mind waiting 3 months to watch BSG reruns on UHD. FX-hd would be great.



You don't mind waiting 3 months considering this long wait we have now?


I love HD, but when great content is there, I'm not going to wait. I'd love SciFi-HD now so we get the BSG movie and the last season in HD without having to wait.


Also for USA-HD, it would be nice if "The 4400" returns to have it in HD. It's noted as being filmed in HD, but the SD and even the SD-DVD's look horrible.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Sci-Fi does a lot of lightweight movies mainly for their Saturday night venue which I would find more fun to watch in HD. Some make it onto Universal HD and many are released to DVD. Some of their series would be more fun to watch in HD than the blurry off color SD available.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/11803060
> 
> 
> You don't mind waiting 3 months considering this long wait we have now?
> 
> 
> I love HD, but when great content is there, I'm not going to wait. I'd love SciFi-HD now so we get the BSG movie and the last season in HD without having to wait.
> 
> 
> Also for USA-HD, it would be nice if "The 4400" returns to have it in HD. It's noted as being filmed in HD, but the SD and even the SD-DVD's look horrible.



Law and Order Criminal Intent Season 7 premieres on USA tomorrow in HD. I'm with Keenan on this, but I want HIST in HD as well for dogfights, modern marvels and a bunch of other HD programs.


Thx

Mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11799992
> 
> 
> DirecTV added SciFi-HD and USA-HD today...along with a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> Time to get off the pot Comcast.



Actually, I think the added 11 more HD channels today. 3 more premium movie channels, plus bravo HD and the ones you mentioned, and 5 more regional sports networks.


Still more in the pipeline for end of quarter.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11801041
> 
> 
> scifi-HD is only useful to me until BSG ends.
> 
> 
> usa-HD stuff usually reruns on UHD.
> 
> 
> i'm ehh on them, i don't mind waiting 3 months to watch BSG reruns on UHD. FX-hd would be great.



All personal preference of course, but,


USA - The 4400, Monk, Psych, Burn Notice, L&O Criminal Intent(thanks MikeSM, forgot that one  )

SciFi - BSG, Stargate Atlantis, Eureka


----------



## doublebelomor

I have basic cable and TV without HD subscription. Until yesterday I could receive SD and HD versions of couple local channels just using CableCard tuner. I've noticed that Comcast made update of their channels. I did rescan and now I can receive:

1. SD versions of almost all analog channels

2. A couple more additional SD channels like CNN, TVLAND

3. KRONHD


Any ideas how permanent this change could be? Or I need to add $5 per month for renting security card










Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11803655
> 
> 
> Actually, I think the added 11 more HD channels today. 3 more premium movie channels, plus bravo HD and the ones you mentioned, and 5 more regional sports networks.
> 
> 
> Still more in the pipeline for end of quarter.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Yeah, I just didn't list them all.


Bravo HD

USA Network HD

SciFi Channel HD

HBO West

Cinemax

Cinemax West


YESHD

NESNHD

SNYHD

CSN Mid-Atlantic HD

CSN Chicago HD


Apparently those RSNs are available everywhere if you purchase the Sports Pack.


----------



## GBruno

Waiting to hear how these new HD channels from Direct compare to comcast HD??


thanks,


----------



## walk

yep, it may be about time to switch. baseball season is over and I can keep basic cable for the local HDs now that I have a tv with QAM.


does directv have a HD tivo yet?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11804735
> 
> 
> yep, it may be about time to switch. baseball season is over and I can keep basic cable for the local HDs now that I have a tv with QAM.
> 
> 
> does directv have a HD tivo yet?



No TiVo based model. The HR20 isn't too bad, does what it's supposed to. I don't like the way it does the 30-sec skip, it's actually a fast forward 30 sec instead of jumping 30sec ahead, but you can hit the button 6 times in a row and it will complete the 3 min fast forward. It lists what being recorded in the guide which is nice, TiVo doesn't do that. I've had it for about 3-4 weeks now and I'm pretty happy with it. Adding more storage is very simple as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11804422
> 
> 
> Waiting to hear how these new HD channels from Direct compare to comcast HD??
> 
> 
> thanks,



I still haven't got around to comparing yet, trying to weed out the shows I want to keep for the season so I'm still trying to catch up on the viewing. I'm keeping a couple of CSI Miami, Cold Case and some ABC shows right now to compare with, just need to set aside some time.


----------



## cgw

Does anyone know whether TBS-HD has reached Moraga, and if not, whether it will? It was not in the guide when I left for work this morning.


----------



## Keenan

Here's a comparison, watching "Life" on USA-HD right now and it looks virtually the same as it did on NBC the other day. "Fast and Furious" looked good earlier as well.


Helloooo..?? Anybody home at Comcast??


----------



## KStack

Did anyone lose all channels in Hayward earlier today?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11800338
> 
> 
> Except for the bright, white display that I don't care for.



What bright white display? I don't notice any big difference in the display on the DCH3416 compared to the DCT3412.


----------



## KStack

Now that the channels have come back on, HD theater is sort of ghosting.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinnbone* /forum/post/11802479
> 
> 
> The shock was not coming from the box; rather, it was coming from the cable itself. I think I was barefoot. I did have a drop amp (a motorola) in the equation that may have something to do with it; I had installed it because I was getting poor reception. I removed the drop amp and it seems to have made the issue go away. I'll see what happens tonight.
> 
> 
> Thx.
> 
> John



It sounds like a grounding issue or an outlet wired out of phase. If you have two units connected to each other, with out of phase power, the exact thing you are describing would happen.


You can check with a multi-meter:


Check voltage between neutral (wider slot) and ground. It should read zero. If it reads 100-120, you are out of phase. If it reads any more than a fraction of a volt, but not 100+, you have something wrong with your ground.


Also, check the voltage from hot (narrow slot) to ground. That should read 100-120. If it doesn't, there is a gound problem.


Also, check the voltage between hot and neutral. It should read 100-120. If it reads zero, or a low number, but was 100-120 between hot and ground, then there is a problem with the neutral causing all of the current to use ground instead of neutral. That is bad too. Could cause the shocks you were getting from the cable.


Or...There is also simple electrical outlet tester you can buy from a hardware store for $5-$10. It looks like a plug with a few LEDs. You plug it into the outlet, and depending on which LEDs light up, you can tell if there is a problem, and what the problem is.


----------



## rwaldin

I just got a message on my Tivo S3 that Bravo has been moved from 48 to 181 and that any scheduled recordings on Bravo will be moved to 181 also. Problem is, there is nothing showing on 181 and my DCT3412 in the bedroom still shows Bravo on 48.


So I guess the Tivo/Zap2It guides are just wrong. Not a good mistake to make the night of the finale of Top Chef and premier of Better Half! Anyone out there expecting their Tivo to record either of these shows better go add a manual recording for channel 48. Then again, Bravo shows repeats all week long, over and over and over...


----------



## Tom Koegel

Anyone noticing periodic dropouts on the TBS-HD broadcast of the D-Backs/Cubs game? You get a picture freeze and the DD broadcast audio feed drops out for a second or so. I'm trying to figure out if this a TBS network thing or a Comcast problem.


----------



## legelsegel

Tom--the reception for the Cubs v D-Backs is atrocious!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/11807822
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing periodic dropouts on the TBS-HD broadcast of the D-Backs/Cubs game? You get a picture freeze and the DD broadcast audio feed drops out for a second or so. I'm trying to figure out if this a TBS network thing or a Comcast problem.



Tom,


While I don't get TBS-HD I did watch the game on the analog channel and noticed several dropouts throughout the game so it was happening on both channels. Man, I can't believe I really watched an analog channel....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11797934
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering about the status of the Hayward upgrade.



Wohoo... I just talked to a CSR at the Bay Area call center.


The CSR mentioned that the Hayward upgrade is currently on track to be completed sometime in December










I wonder what month that translates to in real time


----------



## pappy97

I know I might in the minority as a trivia buff and someone who enjoys trivia in HD, but did anyone catch the latest ep of Jeopardy!?


It was in SD on KGO on Comcast. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## tyre

I noticed something screwy with my channels last night, so I did a channel scan. I am now able to receive KRON-HD, KICU-HD, and CW-HD...so it appears the upgrade for my section of Milpitas (Great Mall area) is done.


The channel placement also appears shuffled. NBC-HD was moved from 33.1 to 11.1 which is more logical, however KRON-HD is 138.1 or something like that.


BTW I have analog expanded basic cable.


----------



## Mikef5

*Some clarifications from Comcast*


I just received an email from Mr. J. and he would like to try and clarify somethings that have been posted here to help us understand what Comcast is doing. Here is the email as I received it.....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Since there seems to be some issues that could use some facts, can you post the comments below.

thanks

============================

I've been concerned about some inaccurate information that has been popping up on the Forum recently so I'd like to take a moment to help "clarify".



> Quote:
> *Wohoo... I just talked to a CSR at the Bay Area call center. The CSR mentioned that the Hayward upgrade is currently on track to be completed sometime in December. I wonder what month that translates to in real time.*



With 637 miles of fiber that will need to be placed, and over 107,000 homes which will require curbside work, all neighborhoods in Hayward will have the new network in place by next December (2008). As always, when work is completed and tested in a specific neighborhood we will activate the new network in that specific neighborhood. For example, we turned on about 2,000 homes in Sunnyvale and 2,000 homes in Milpitas the last seven days, and we will continue to roll-out the new technology using that phased approach.



> Quote:
> *TBS IS UP on 735 in the Dublin Area. I wonder why its after the pay channels. Seems like an odd spot, but I will take it. Currently they got on Jerry Seinfeld. Looks pretty good*



In the future we will need to realign our the HD channel numbers in the Bay Area. We do not have any timeline for when that realignment will take place. It is accurate to state that the recently activated neighborhoods in Sunnyvale and Milpitas will have the "new" HD channel alignment at the outset.



> Quote:
> *Anyone noticing periodic dropouts on the TBS-HD broadcast of the D-Backs/Cubs game? You get a picture freeze and the DD broadcast audio feed drops out for a second or so. I'm trying to figure out if this a TBS network thing or a Comcast problem.
> *



As was pointed out by others, the problem with the signal originated from the TBS facilities in Arizona/Atlanta. Both standard and high-definition signals were impacted. I need to remind everyone about the Sun Outages/Tiling item that MikeF5 posted a few weeks ago. During this period of solar interference it is not unusual to see a momentary "blip/s" outside of the mid-morning to late afternoon time range when we know interference of satellite signals will be the highest. That may explain what caused the interference last night, but we can't be 100% positive.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope that helps explain a couple of things that have happened or is happening right now. As you can see Mr. J. does read this forum when time permits and makes a concerted effort to answer these concerns when he can.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11814174
> 
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Mr. J. .....
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> With 637 miles of fiber that will need to be placed, and over 107,000 homes which will require curbside work, all neighborhoods in Hayward will have the new network in place by next December (2008). As always, when work is completed and tested in a specific neighborhood we will activate the new network in that specific neighborhood. For example, we turned on about 2,000 homes in Sunnyvale and 2,000 homes in Milpitas the last seven days, and we will continue to roll-out the new technology using that phased approach.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, I haven't really seen any trucks in my neck of Sunnyvale, but I don't usually get home from work til at least 4:30. I presume Sunnyvale is ahead of Hayward as far as progress of the upgrades, so I'm guessing I won't be seeing any new HD channels for quite some time, but by/before Dec. '08.


----------



## qqbb

hi i just have a question. do i need to have access to the premium HD channels (like HBO or showtime) to be able to see TBS HD on channel 735? I don't remember seeing this channel last night during the cubs/diamondbacks game. thanks!


----------



## rsra13

No you don't need access to the Premium HD channels to get TBS-HD. Check channel 735.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11814174
> 
> 
> "In the future we will need to realign our the HD channel numbers in the Bay Area."



They need to realign ALL the channel numbers in the Bay Area, not just HD.


Mr. J should take a look at how Dish Network does it. It's one of the few things they do right, and they do it very very right.


----------



## rsra13

what is wrong with the current channels?


They have aligned the channels by genre in Analog and is almost the same in digital. They start with kids channels, they have a section for Discovery related channels, all the 400's are for sports and the end they have music channels, in the 500s is all about movies, and the 600s is for spanish channels.

Maybe they could realign some channels, but most of them are in the proper group.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11814174
> 
> *Some clarifications from Comcast*
> 
> 
> I just received an email from Mr. J. and he would like to try and clarify somethings that have been posted here to help us understand what Comcast is doing. Here is the email as I received it.....
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Since there seems to be some issues that could use some facts, can you post the comments below.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ============================
> 
> I've been concerned about some inaccurate information that has been popping up on the Forum recently so I'd like to take a moment to help "clarify".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 637 miles of fiber that will need to be placed, and over 107,000 homes which will require curbside work, all neighborhoods in Hayward will have the new network in place by next December (2008). As always, when work is completed and tested in a specific neighborhood we will activate the new network in that specific neighborhood. For example, we turned on about 2,000 homes in Sunnyvale and 2,000 homes in Milpitas the last seven days, and we will continue to roll-out the new technology using that phased approach.










Wow, I'd hate to be in the last neighborhood in Hayward.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11815047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd hate to be in the last neighborhood in Hayward.



Don't worry Santa Rosa will be ready until Dec 2010.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11814909
> 
> 
> what is wrong with the current channels?



All of the local broadcast channels should be numbered according to their actual broadcast channel numbers. 11 should be 11. 26 should be 26. 44 should be 44, etc.


The rest of the "analog" channels are not as logically grouped as you seem to believe. Although, the digital channels are pretty decently grouped. But, the fact that analog channels are split from digital channels of the same genre is ridiculous. It is unnecessary in this age of digital receivers. The channels can be mapped any way they desire by the box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11815047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd hate to be in the last neighborhood in Hayward.



Actually, that Dec 2008 date is what was posted originally when Comcast first made the announcement that they were going to upgrade ALL the 550 MHz areas by that time frame. I would almost bet Hayward would be done long before that date, unless there is some major problem that occurs.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*How Comcast plans to reclaim bandwidth*, interesting reading......

http://www.lightreading.com/document...35458&site=cdn 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tombone

Tyre,

I just setup my new LCD HDTV with integrated tuner and I'm trying to figure out the Comcast channel line-up. Have you seen a list of channels available via Comcast in the bay area with the non-Comcast channel numbers (i.e. 11-1, 33-2, etc.)? Haven't found anything in this forum, though I may have missed it.

Thanks!

-Tom


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11815267
> 
> *How Comcast plans to reclaim bandwidth*, interesting reading......
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...35458&site=cdn
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



"improved" compression scheme without affecting video quality.

Why am I skeptical? And I wonder if it works with TiVo, we already know SDV does not.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11815438
> 
> 
> "improved" compression scheme without affecting video quality.
> 
> Why am I skeptical? And I wonder if it works with TiVo, we already know SDV does not.



Hiker,


From the little I've been able to find out about it, it is based on Mpeg2 compression so it should work with Tivo without any change. The Mpeg4 compression might be more problematic for Tivo unless Mpeg4 is built into the box or not or can be added to it later... I still have a lot to learn about my Tivo










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I think the decoder that is in the TiVos is capable of MPEG4 decoding, but I'm not sure it has the associated "horsepower" to actually do it.


TiVo has talked about a "dongle" that should solve the SDV problem, they "seem" very confident it will be available in the first half of next year...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11815438
> 
> 
> "improved" compression scheme without affecting video quality.
> 
> Why am I skeptical? And I wonder if it works with TiVo, we already know SDV does not.



I am pretty sure what they are talking about is gear that transrates multiple MPEG2 streams in realtime. That is, let's say you have 12 SD channels in a 6 Mhz package, based on the case that you have to constantly allocate for each SD channel the peak data rate that signal could consume. Well, turns out, most of the time, the data streams are well below the peak rate, so capacity is sitting around idle.


What you can do today dynamically allocate capacity to each channel, and when you have overlapping peaks, then the hardware at the hub transcodes the MPEG2 streams to a lower bit rate for the peaking streams, effectively "shaving" capacity per stream so they all fit in the capacity available. So for example, you could fit 18 SD streams in a 6 mhz channel instead of 12.


The savings are even bigger for HD because the peak to average ratio is higher than for SD. You should only need to reduce the quality for a second or few seconds in realtime when you get overlapping peaks.


Generally, you can't really tell this is going on. The impact on quality is slight and fleeting, but it saves quite a bit of capacity. Of course, you could overuse it and get a bigger hit to quality, but the MSO's tend not to do this.


This doesn't affect the endpoints, as they just display the "shaped" stream. No CPE changes required.


SDV on the other hand, screws everything that is not a two way box. Though just for the channels that are supported using SDV. So let's say they add 20 new HD channels using SDV (effectively turning them into on-demand streams). If you had a Tivo, you could still access all the other HD channels that are simulcast, but you would not be able to view the 20 new HD channels. If you had the comcast STB, then you could still see all of them, even if it was a new cablecard equipped STB, because DSG and other techniques.


Basically if you can't do on-demand, which Tivo's and MCE media centers can't, you won't be able to see programming that is sent via SDV exclusive transport. Channel changing takes longer for SDV channels, just like starting up an ondemand stream. In general it's not too bad.


Time-warner has deployed SDV pretty extensively and has had good luck with it. Comcast isn't really a technology leader per se among the MSO's, but given how well it's worked on other operators, I think when it shows up here it'll work pretty well - most of the bugs have been ironed out by now.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11815255
> 
> 
> Actually, that Dec 2008 date is what was posted originally when Comcast first made the announcement that they were going to upgrade ALL the 550 MHz areas by that time frame. I would almost bet Hayward would be done long before that date, unless there is some major problem that occurs.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm sure it was. The bottom line though is that they waited too long to start the upgrades. Business decision, whatever, that doesn't matter to the customer that wants more HD. Comcast's HD lineup is going to look utterly pathetic when compared to the satcos, it already does, and at the snails pace they are adding channels that situation doesn't look to improve anytime soon.


----------



## bwelling

Both the TiVo Series 3 and the TiVo HD have hardware to do MPEG-4 decoding (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5332428 ).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11815438
> 
> 
> "improved" compression scheme without affecting video quality.
> 
> Why am I skeptical? And I wonder if it works with TiVo, we already know SDV does not.



Might be something along these lines, I asked the same question in the Comcast Technology thread and AVS member holl_ands posted these links.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=132997 
http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=32796


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11815682
> 
> 
> I think the decoder that is in the TiVos is capable of MPEG4 decoding, but I'm not sure it has the associated "horsepower" to actually do it.
> 
> 
> TiVo has talked about a "dongle" that should solve the SDV problem, they "seem" very confident it will be available in the first half of next year...



That's sort of what I thought, it would've been very shortsighted of Tivo not to include that in their box and it shouldn't be that hard to mod the box for more horsepower.


As far as the SDV, I don't think we on the "Left Coast" have to worry about it for along time but it would be nice to have the "dongle" so we could use it for VOD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/11815724
> 
> 
> Both the TiVo Series 3 and the TiVo HD have hardware to do MPEG-4 decoding (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...&post5332428 ).



That's what I thought, I don't know if it's ever been utilized yet though.


----------



## Mikef5

Just checked the specs for the Broadcom chip that the TivoHD uses and it states it can output 1080p.... really ??? Here's the link to the pdf... http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/7401-PB04-R.pdf 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

The Moto DCT boxes can not do MP4 though, so I wouldn't expect to see a wholesale transition to MP4 any time soon. I don't know about the new (DCH?) boxes.


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11815255
> 
> 
> Actually, that Dec 2008 date is what was posted originally when Comcast first made the announcement that they were going to upgrade ALL the 550 MHz areas by that time frame. I would almost bet Hayward would be done long before that date, unless there is some major problem that occurs.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I hope you are right Mikef5. I just read Mr. J's comments and I'm shocked to hear completion won't be until Dec. 2008. I recall the timeline announced in December saying upgrades would be made within 18-months. I'm in San Lorenzo, a sub-division of Hayward, and recently got the note from Comcast that upgrades are underway. I hope this isn't lip service to keep me quiet or from jumping to another provider. Per Keenan's comment, I really don't want to be the last neighborhood that gets upgraded.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/11816099
> 
> 
> I hope you are right Mikef5. I just read Mr. J's comments and I'm shocked to hear completion won't be until Dec. 2008. I recall the timeline announced in December saying upgrades would be made within 18-months. I'm in San Lorenzo, a sub-division of Hayward, and recently got the note from Comcast that upgrades are underway. I hope this isn't lip service to keep me quiet or from jumping to another provider. Per Keenan's comment, I really don't want to be the last neighborhood that gets upgraded.



Me too and I think the hayward hills will be the first area in Hayward to be complete, I have no source I just see a ton of trucks in that area everyday and my cable has been acting strange as of late. And like you mentioned I also got the upgrade notice last month and it stated the upgrades would happen in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## tyre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombone* /forum/post/11815287
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> I just setup my new LCD HDTV with integrated tuner and I'm trying to figure out the Comcast channel line-up. Have you seen a list of channels available via Comcast in the bay area with the non-Comcast channel numbers (i.e. 11-1, 33-2, etc.)? Haven't found anything in this forum, though I may have missed it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Tom



Hi Tom,


I sure wish I had something like that! Trying to find a particular channel can be very confusing. I was helping my dad setup his new TV in Fremont (he has analog cable as well) and it was a royal pain trying to find certain channels. It doesn't help that many of the channels and subchannels are duplicated.


Anyone else have any suggestions for finding a semi-accurate list of Comcast channels?


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11814786
> 
> 
> Mr. J should take a look at how Dish Network does it. It's one of the few things they do right, and they do it very very right.



So Comcast should follow Dish Network and start their HD channels on channel 9419?


I think Comcast is doing fine with the channel numbers right now.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/11816521
> 
> 
> So Comcast should follow Dish Network and start their HD channels on channel 9419?



Don't be ridiculous. I'm talking about channel grouping, not copying actual numbers.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/11816272
> 
> 
> Hi Tom,
> 
> 
> I sure wish I had something like that! Trying to find a particular channel can be very confusing. I was helping my dad setup his new TV in Fremont (he has analog cable as well) and it was a royal pain trying to find certain channels. It doesn't help that many of the channels and subchannels are duplicated.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions for finding a semi-accurate list of Comcast channels?



It might be different for different areas so it is not easy to come up with a list. And Comcast changes the mappings from time to time.


If your TV can show the frequency for each channel or you have a STB or TiVo, see some tips in the TiVo thread here .


----------



## D-Real

There's been a lot of trucks in my area too. They have been digging up parts of Hesperian Blvd and working on the telephone poles in my neighborhood so I know the fiber is getting rolled out. Hopefully it will be sooner then later.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tombone* /forum/post/11815287
> 
> 
> Tyre,
> 
> I just setup my new LCD HDTV with integrated tuner and I'm trying to figure out the Comcast channel line-up. Have you seen a list of channels available via Comcast in the bay area with the non-Comcast channel numbers (i.e. 11-1, 33-2, etc.)? Haven't found anything in this forum, though I may have missed it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Tom


 http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11815712
> 
> 
> Generally, you can't really tell this is going on. The impact on quality is slight and fleeting, but it saves quite a bit of capacity. Of course, you could overuse it and get a bigger hit to quality, but the MSO's tend not to do this.



I thought KNTV was using something like this to dynamically allocate bandwidth between SD and HD channels and people were complaining it looked like crap on the transitions. Or was it KGO, I forget.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11815907
> 
> 
> Just checked the specs for the Broadcom chip that the TivoHD uses and it states it can output 1080p.... really ??? Here's the link to the pdf... http://www.broadcom.com/collateral/pb/7401-PB04-R.pdf



Did they mean 1080p/24 1080p/30 or 1080p/60.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11817107
> 
> 
> Did they mean 1080p/24 1080p/30 or 1080p/60.



You know it's kind of unclear but the pdf shows 1080p 24/30 which to me would be 1080p/24 and 1080p/30. What I'd really like to know is if this box can actually output 1080p why isn't it one of the available video outputs in the setup and can it be activated to be available with a firmware update ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11816544
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. I'm talking about channel grouping, not copying actual numbers.



Actually I would agree that Comcast needs better grouping. Much of the similar/related channels are all over the place. Discovery home at 201, GaS at 215, Nick East at 216, (Nicktoons is at 126 but they grouped it with Toon Disney) then Discovery Health at 220, skip a few foreign language channels then we're at 271 - Discovery Times. There's a lot more like this. Its like they group similar channels but there's a gap separating it from the rest of them.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/11816563
> 
> 
> There's been a lot of trucks in my area too. They have been digging up parts of Hesperian Blvd and working on the telephone poles in my neighborhood so I know the fiber is getting rolled out. Hopefully it will be sooner then later.



One can dream, one can dream. Yeah I saw them laying wire on Jackson in Hayward as well.

And how do you scan for channels? I have a comcast provided moto set-top box, is there any way i could do that or do I need extra equipment?


----------



## walk

mike I doubt you are missing very much by having the box convert 1080i to 1080p instead of letting your 1080p TV do it.


Besides that you want it to output 1080/*60*p, otherwise you are missing half the frames - or half the motion information anyway.


I don't even think modern TVs accept 1080/*30*p, and only a rare handful do 1080/24p - and that's only on Blu-ray/HD-DVD. All the HD signals on the satellite are going to be 720p or 1080i right?


----------



## magnusansky

User error. =)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11818910
> 
> 
> mike I doubt you are missing very much by having the box convert 1080i to 1080p instead of letting your 1080p TV do it.
> 
> 
> Besides that you want it to output 1080/*60*p, otherwise you are missing half the frames - or half the motion information anyway.
> 
> 
> I don't even think modern TVs accept 1080/*30*p, and only a rare handful do 1080/24p - and that's only on Blu-ray/HD-DVD. All the HD signals on the satellite are going to be 720p or 1080i right?



It depends how your TV is converting compared to how your PVR is converting.


Some TVs line double to convert 1080i to 1080p. They even do this for situations when they can apply inverse telecine to recover the original 24p frames. So instead of 1920x1080/24p(or 60p) you are left with line-doubled 1920x1080/60p which is more like 1920x540/60p.


Not saying the broadcom chip properly deinterlaces (in this case applies inverse telecine) to 1080i, but that is the comparison when pitting the PVR against the TV, who does it better. In an ideal world it wouldn't matter.


Lots of primetime stuff is actually telecined film-based material.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11815682
> 
> 
> TiVo has talked about a "dongle" that should solve the SDV problem, they "seem" very confident it will be available in the first half of next year...



I might have missed it, but I don't think TiVo has ever directly talked about a dongle or SDV solution. The information we have is gleaned IIRC from FCC filings made by cable execs.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11819468
> 
> 
> I might have missed it, but I don't think TiVo has ever directly talked about a dongle or SDV solution. The information we have is gleaned IIRC from FCC filings made by cable execs.



Looks like TiVo has commented on SDV now, referring to the NCTA FCC filing for more info:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/Laun...1-754c3260112a 


Information about CableCARDs and Switched Digital Technology


Certain cable operators are using switched digital technology to add new niche channels or eliminate duplicate feeds of premium channels.


Currently, switched digital channels are unavailable to TiVo DVRs that use CableCARDs. However, the cable industry is working with TiVo and others to develop a technical fix so that TiVo devices will be able to access these switched digital channels.


Great progress has been made and the National Cable & Telecommunications Association (NCTA) revealed the solution in a filing with the FCC. The agreed-upon solution is a small external adapter, called a tuning resolver, which will attach to the back of the CableCARD device and enable two-way communication with the cable headend so that switched digital channels can be received by TiVo products.


We expect the adapter to be available to consumers before switched digital becomes widely deployed.


For the full text of the FCC filing on August 24, 2007, please click this link . (The information about the proposed tuning resolver solution, including TiVo's involvement in this solution, is on page 33 of the filing.)


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11815255
> 
> 
> Actually, that Dec 2008 date is what was posted originally when Comcast first made the announcement that they were going to upgrade ALL the 550 MHz areas by that time frame. I would almost bet Hayward would be done long before that date, unless there is some major problem that occurs.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does the "ALL the 550 MHz areas" mean only the ones listed in the original post or does it really mean ALL 550 MHz areas that Comcast has. I am still trying to figure out if Santa Cruz will be upgraded by 12/08 or not? This being a key factor in whether I (and several others) stay or go with Direct.


Thanks


----------



## cperalt1

While trying to make some room on my DVR (DCT 3416) this week I started offloading some content on to my Mac. I tried to offload this weeks Season Premiere of HOUSE and saw that the DTCP (5c) flag was set to copy once. For those of you who know that means I can't do anything with the stream since a computer is not a 5c compliant device. My question is, Aren't all broadcast channels supposed to be transmitted with the 5C flag set to Copy Freely. Or was this just a misapplication of the flag by comcast?


Thanks


Christian


----------



## Brian Conrad

I don't think TVs line double to create 1080p. I suspect instead in a buffer the first field is displayed and then the second field overlaid creating a full frame in the buffer. Then that buffered full frame is displayed.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/11821530
> 
> 
> While trying to make some room on my DVR (DCT 3416) this week I started offloading some content on to my Mac. I tried to offload this weeks Season Premiere of HOUSE and saw that the DTCP (5c) flag was set to copy once. For those of you who know that means I can't do anything with the stream since a computer is not a 5c compliant device. My question is, Aren't all broadcast channels supposed to be transmitted with the 5C flag set to Copy Freely. Or was this just a misapplication of the flag by comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Christian



I think you may be confusing encryption with the broadcast flag (in terms of your ability to copy programs). Broadcast channels must be sent in the clear -- i.e. they cannot be encrypted by the MSO. However, networks can use the broadcast flag however way they want and the MSO is obligated to honor that. So if Fox wants to set the flag to 1, they can do so and Comcast must honor it and send it down with the transmission.


At least this is how I remember it...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/11821530
> 
> 
> While trying to make some room on my DVR (DCT 3416) this week I started offloading some content on to my Mac. I tried to offload this weeks Season Premiere of HOUSE and saw that the DTCP (5c) flag was set to copy once. For those of you who know that means I can't do anything with the stream since a computer is not a 5c compliant device. My question is, Aren't all broadcast channels supposed to be transmitted with the 5C flag set to Copy Freely. Or was this just a misapplication of the flag by comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Christian



Christian


Why do you assume that it is a misapplication of the flag by Comcast ?? Could it not also be that the broadcast channel, Fox, put that flag in there and not Comcast ?? The use of the broadcast flag is normally used at the discretion of the content provider, in this case Fox channel 2.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Mike, I think Christian is confusing the broadcast flag with encryption (as I stated above). There were issues where Comcast was inappropriately encrypting the broadcast stations, however I haven't seen reports on this in a while. You're right though...the broadcast flag is initially set by the broadcast station and it's up to Comcast (and any other MSO) to direct the flag along with their transmission. There was a time where Comcast wasn't doing this but I believe about a year ago they started to comply. It's been a few years since I've tried to pull programming off the Moto STB so I haven't experienced this but what Christian is seeing definitely seems like it's becoming the norm.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11814515
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't really seen any trucks in my neck of Sunnyvale, but I don't usually get home from work til at least 4:30. I presume Sunnyvale is ahead of Hayward as far as progress of the upgrades, so I'm guessing I won't be seeing any new HD channels for quite some time, but by/before Dec. '08.



I wonder what location are those 2000 homes in Sunnyvale that was just activated? From what I can tell, no one got upgraded in Sunnyvale yet. If anyone in Sunnyvale got upgraded, can you please let us know where you part of the city you are located?


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11823965
> 
> 
> Mike, I think Christian is confusing the broadcast flag with encryption (as I stated above). There were issues where Comcast was inappropriately encrypting the broadcast stations, however I haven't seen reports on this in a while. You're right though...the broadcast flag is initially set by the broadcast station and it's up to Comcast (and any other MSO) to direct the flag along with their transmission. There was a time where Comcast wasn't doing this but I believe about a year ago they started to comply. It's been a few years since I've tried to pull programming off the Moto STB so I haven't experienced this but what Christian is seeing definitely seems like it's becoming the norm.



Fender, you are absolutely right, You posted while I was writing up my response and I should have deleted mine because you explained it much better than I did...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## cperalt1

Thanks for your responses, I was getting both concepts confused. Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/11824665
> 
> 
> I wonder what location are those 2000 homes in Sunnyvale that was just activated? From what I can tell, no one got upgraded in Sunnyvale yet. If anyone in Sunnyvale got upgraded, can you please let us know where you part of the city you are located?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Steve,


While this forum is quite popular, it is possible that no one that got upgraded actually are members of this forum and 2000 people in a city the size of Sunnyvale is quite small. I know of one person in the Milpitas area that got upgraded ( not my area ) and I'm sure there's more than just one that got upgraded. Hopefully, more people will get upgraded soon that are members of the forum so we can see where they are starting at and if there is a trend on how they are applying the upgrades and activations. As Mr. J. always tells me, "Be patient, it's coming".










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jeff Taraldson

I usually just monitor this forum, but since someone asked about Sunnyvale, I'll tell you we've been upgraded in the lakewood area. ie: Lawence Expressway and 101 would be the closest major intersection.


Jeff


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11815047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'd hate to be in the last neighborhood in Hayward.



I hate to be in any neighborhood in Hayward!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/11821530
> 
> 
> While trying to make some room on my DVR (DCT 3416) this week I started offloading some content on to my Mac. I tried to offload this weeks Season Premiere of HOUSE and saw that the DTCP (5c) flag was set to copy once. For those of you who know that means I can't do anything with the stream since a computer is not a 5c compliant device. My question is, Aren't all broadcast channels supposed to be transmitted with the 5C flag set to Copy Freely. Or was this just a misapplication of the flag by comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Christian



What output were you using? Would copy-once prevent recording to DVD using a set top DVD recorder and s-video output from the cable box?


----------



## dwk128

I'm in SF - Masonic/Turk Street area and able to pick up all the OTA stations with an antenna on my roof. I need a splitter to hook up 3 tvs. Are the 3 way splitters from Radio Shack good enough or are there better ones out there? Also, do I need one that is amplified? TIA.


----------



## dwk128

Sorry, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Taraldson* /forum/post/11825289
> 
> 
> I usually just monitor this forum, but since someone asked about Sunnyvale, I'll tell you we've been upgraded in the lakewood area. ie: Lawence Expressway and 101 would be the closest major intersection.
> 
> 
> Jeff



I have a collegue who was upgraded at the corner of Lawrence and Arques so they are definitely lighting them up.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11825775
> 
> 
> What output were you using? Would copy-once prevent recording to DVD using a set top DVD recorder and s-video output from the cable box?



Nope, because at that point you're moving from digital to analog so the broadcast flag (and any other supplemental information) is lost. Of course you're not getting HD and theoretically degrading the quality.


----------



## walk

Yes, 5c is only applicable to the 1394/Firewire output.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/11822668
> 
> 
> I don't think TVs line double to create 1080p. I suspect instead in a buffer the first field is displayed and then the second field overlaid creating a full frame in the buffer. Then that buffered full frame is displayed.



What you describe is the "weave" deinterlacing technique. If they did what you suggest in all cases, you would see tearing when there is horizontal motion. For best picture the deinterlacing should be adapting to the type of motion at the most granular level.


If you don't believe some sets (50% of the 2006 models tested) are doing line doubling "bob" instead of proper inverse telecine on 24p film-based material that was telecined onto 1080i read this article.


Are You Getting All of the HDTV Resolution You Expected? Round 2
http://www.hometheatermag.com/hookme...ook/index.html


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11822744
> 
> 
> I think you may be confusing encryption with the broadcast flag (in terms of your ability to copy programs). Broadcast channels must be sent in the clear -- i.e. they cannot be encrypted by the MSO. However, networks can use the broadcast flag however way they want and the MSO is obligated to honor that. So if Fox wants to set the flag to 1, they can do so and Comcast must honor it and send it down with the transmission.
> 
> 
> At least this is how I remember it...



Before the courts ruled that the FCC did not have the authority to impose BF, BF was supposed to map to EPN on 5C systems. EPN is Encryption Plus Non-Assertion, meaning the content was encrypted but there was no assertion of copying rules. You could make as many copies as you wanted on approved 5C equipment.


There is a bug in Motorola equipment where they decide to convert BF into CCI=0x02 instead of EPN. This is more restrictive than EPN, but if you are using a PC, the minute encryption enters the picture, you are screwed. You are welcome to use your PC recording equipment which is blissfully unaware of BF (or if it is, chooses to ignore it)


BTW the MSO is not encrypting in this case. It is going in the clear to the STB equipment. The STB equipment is then encrypting based on the mapping of BF to EPN (in this case CCI=0x02, which is too aggressive, it should be CCI=0x00 + 5C EPN)


----------



## rxp19

Looks like Directv is claiming to come out with some really cool HD channels by the end of the year. I didn't even know these HD channels existed!
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...setId=P4360044 


I know it's quality, not quantity, when it comes to Comcast... but I'm giving Comcast till Dec '08 to come out with some really cool HD channels. Otherwise I might be switching over to the other darkside, Directv.


So here's my Comcast HD Wishlist (for those Comcast employees who comb the forums)


-*Vh1 HD*

-*Bravo HD*

-*FX HD*

-*CNN HD*

-*Cartoon Network HD*

-*Comcast Sports Network West HD*. I know this channel doesn't exist, but they have some really cool local college football games that the larger networks don't pick up.


----------



## nikeykid

i fail so much as an AV enthusiast... i bought myself a 1TB HDD today to stick in my tivoHD... i bought a torx wrench and everything. d/led the program. open up my computer... and realized my motherboard doesn't take sata...


the first computer warehouse that is open 24/7 for my blunders will get my money. anyway just have to be patient and get a sata --> usb 2 adapter tomorrow. damnit this is the most frustrating feeling.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11829306
> 
> 
> Looks like Directv is claiming to come out with some really cool HD channels by the end of the year. I didn't even know these HD channels existed!
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...setId=P4360044
> 
> 
> I know it's quality, not quantity, when it comes to Comcast... but I'm giving Comcast till Dec '08 to come out with some really cool HD channels. Otherwise I might be switching over to the other darkside, Directv.
> 
> 
> So here's my Comcast HD Wishlist (for those Comcast employees who comb the forums)
> 
> 
> -*Vh1 HD*
> 
> -*Bravo HD*
> 
> -*FX HD*
> 
> -*CNN HD*
> 
> -*Cartoon Network HD*
> 
> -*Comcast Sports Network West HD*. I know this channel doesn't exist, but they have some really cool local college football games that the larger networks don't pick up.



No, those aren't popular!  I want HIST-HD, USA-HD, SCIFI-HD, MGM-HD, SCIENCE-HD, and the new all HD encore and HBO channels.


Obviously we don't share a view of what the quality HD channels are.  Maybe Comcast should just tell us how few channels they can add and we can take a poll. The ones who win stay on comcast and everyone else can go to DirecTV...


thanks,

mike


----------



## rsra13

Is this a poll?

I want:

Univision HD

Telefutura HD

Telemundo HD

Fox Sports Soccer HD

and a videogames HD channel, something like G4 but really about videogames.

are there any plans for The Travel Channel HD?


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11825740
> 
> 
> I hate to be in any neighborhood in Hayward!



You have no idea...


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwk128* /forum/post/11826012
> 
> 
> Sorry, posted in wrong thread.



That's the sort of error that the "delete this post" button in the editor is for! Go do it (twice) and I'll follow suit.


...I see that you haven't done it yet....


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11827183
> 
> 
> If you don't believe some sets (50% of the 2006 models tested) are doing line doubling "bob" instead of proper inverse telecine on 24p film-based material that was telecined onto 1080i read this article.
> 
> 
> Are You Getting All of the HDTV Resolution You Expected? Round 2
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/hookme...ook/index.html



Thanks, Hub!


There's an updated article in this month's HT (synopsis here ) also, and it seems that the 2007 HDTV's don't fare much better--only 65% pass the deinterlacing test. The author also added a motion-resolution test in which LCDTVs (such as ours







) seem to fare especially poorly. I foresee a video processor in my future.


----------



## ctmooregottapee

KQED HD: finally got around to doing the test to see if they were different via Comcast and OTA and just how different they were


the same program was capped at the same time, Crater Lake [email protected], and the caps were edited on the nearest I-frame from start to end. both caps had no reception errors. sources were Comcast in the SF city to a PC QAM card, and OTA in the pennisula to a PC ATSC card


the difference is fairly significant, OTA viewers r getting it in the rear









Comcast vs OTA

12.49 Mbps Avg vs 08.17 Mbps Avg

??.?? MbpsPeak vs ??.?? Mbps Peak

50.88 KB/Frame vs 33.27 KB/Frame

0.20 Bits/Pixel vs 0.13 Bits/Pixel



Comcast------------------

TS Video packets: 13744766

TS Audio packets: 500350

TS PSI packets: 31938


File Size Processed: 2.49 GB, Play Time: 00h:26m:41s

1920 x 1080, 29.97 fps, 38.81 Mbps (12.49 Mbps Average).

Average Video Quality: 50.88 KB/Frame, 0.20 Bits/Pixel.

AC3 Audio: 2/0 Channels (L, R), 48.0 kHz, 384 kbps.

Dialog Normalization: -24.0 dB

0 of 47986 video frames found with errors.

0 of 50034 audio frames found with errors.

0 corrupted video bytes in file.

0.000000 seconds of video timestamp gaps.

0.000000 seconds of audio timestamp gaps.



OTA--------------------------

TS Video packets: 8935216

TS Audio packets: 500330

TS PSI packets: 31918

TS Null packets: 0


File Size Processed: 1.65 GB, Play Time: 00h:26m:41s

1920 x 1080, 29.97 fps, 17.43 Mbps (8.17 Mbps Average).

Average Video Quality: 33.27 KB/Frame, 0.13 Bits/Pixel.

AC3 Audio: 2/0 Channels (L, R), 48.0 kHz, 384 kbps.

Dialog Normalization: -24.0 dB

0 of 47972 video frames found with errors.

0 of 50032 audio frames found with errors.

0 corrupted video bytes in file.

0.000000 seconds of video timestamp gaps.

0.000000 seconds of audio timestamp gaps.


----------



## dailowai

Can anyone tune DSCHD 754? I am getting a black screen along with some of the other HD channels recently added.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctmooregottapee* /forum/post/11831978
> 
> 
> KQED HD: finally got around to doing the test to see if they were different via Comcast and OTA and just how different they were
> 
> 
> the difference is fairly significant, OTA viewers r getting it in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast vs OTA
> 
> 12.49 Mbps Avg vs 08.17 Mbps Avg
> 
> ??.?? MbpsPeak vs ??.?? Mbps Peak
> 
> 50.88 KB/Frame vs 33.27 KB/Frame
> 
> 0.20 Bits/Pixel vs 0.13 Bits/Pixel



Comcast does have the dedicated HD feed from KQED so you would expect them to have as high or higher bitrate, but what is the deal with OTA. It seems so low. I know they are multicasting the single SD channel with the HD channel (in evenings), but the SD channel should be something like 5Mbps. What happened to the other 6Mbps (19-5 = 14-8 = 6)?


----------



## zooey91

All of a sudden my signal strenght is poor on both tuners. All connections in the house are still solid, and I've always had good signal strength.


Before I call Comcast and have them reset my box and set up an inconvenient appointment, is it possible that this is a temporary condition? And/or that it is system wide?


----------



## nikeykid

whoohoo!! my HD recording capacity just went from 20 hours to 144







and i haven't even used my esata port. awesome. that's exactly what i thought i'd get when i dropped 1k total on this tivo lol.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11829328
> 
> 
> No, those aren't popular!  I want HIST-HD, USA-HD, SCIFI-HD, MGM-HD, SCIENCE-HD, and the new all HD encore and HBO channels.
> 
> 
> Obviously we don't share a view of what the quality HD channels are.  Maybe Comcast should just tell us how few channels they can add and we can take a poll. The ones who win stay on comcast and everyone else can go to DirecTV...
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike


_Stargate:Atlantis_ looked rather spectacular in HD on SciFi-HD Friday night. I'd be surprised if Comcast added USA-HD and not SciFi-HD as they're both NBC/Uni nets, but it does take up space, space that Comcast is woefully lacking in, especially in my area.


For hockey fans, I believe DirecTV added 15 NHL-HD channels for their Center Ice package also yesterday/today.


With a Comcast upgrade completion possibly as late as the end of next year, DirecTV will definitely be getting a lot of use in my house for awhile.


----------



## millerwill

In watching the LSU-Florida game tonight on CBS-HD, every 10 mintues or so I get an audio drop for a sec or two. Are others of you experiencing this? Is this due to the source?


PS This is whether I have the audio coming in over HDMI or optical.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11835040
> 
> 
> whoohoo!! my HD recording capacity just went from 20 hours to 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i haven't even used my esata port. awesome. that's exactly what i thought i'd get when i dropped 1k total on this tivo lol.



Hahaha...I know. I had all 7 episodes of the The War in HD plus my regular weekly shows on my Tivo S3...life is good.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11835274
> 
> 
> Hahaha...I know. I had all 7 episodes of the The War in HD plus my regular weekly shows on my Tivo S3...life is good.



i seem to have a nice barely used 160GB HDD i don't know what to do with...


----------



## rsra13

with all the new HD channels added to DirecTV, there is still one important question, at least for me, can I watch the Sharks in HD in DirecTV when they play in the HP Pavillion?


----------



## siouxmoux

On the Subject of Hockey, What happen to the NHL Network on Channel 419?? It just show up on sept 29 showing a test pattern. and then ever since Oct 1. the only thing I would get on this channel was that all to famous dreaded, "This Channel should be available shortly" message.


----------



## dailowai

Does anyone know if you need a different package to get access to the recent HD channels added to comcast? I can tune TBSHD, but I can't tune USAHD, DSCHD or any of the other new channels.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/11839159
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you need a different package to get access to the recent HD channels added to comcast? I can tune TBSHD, but I can't tune USAHD, DSCHD or any of the other new channels.



I don't think those channels are available anywhere in the BA yet. Why do you think they are?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/11839159
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you need a different package to get access to the recent HD channels added to comcast? I can tune TBSHD, but I can't tune USAHD, DSCHD or any of the other new channels.



USAHD hasn't been added to the bay area lineups. DSCHD i'm gonna assume is the new simulcast of discovery channel, also hasn't been added in our systems. comcast rolls out new channels at the local level, not national level.


----------



## stugove

Hey, anyone else having issues with the morning NFL games today? Fox (702) is heavily pixelated, while CBS (705) is not only having pixelation issues but audio dropouts as well.


I just tried calling Comcast, but apparently I'm not the only one... after waiting a couple of minutes I got a message saying they can't "complete my call" and was disconnected!


Nice customer service, eh? It's Comcastic!


----------



## sfhub

In my area, 702 is unwatchable. 705 is fine.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stugove* /forum/post/11839317
> 
> 
> Hey, anyone else having issues with the morning NFL games today? Fox (702) is heavily pixelated, while CBS (705) is not only having pixelation issues but audio dropouts as well.
> 
> 
> I just tried calling Comcast, but apparently I'm not the only one... after waiting a couple of minutes I got a message saying they can't "complete my call" and was disconnected!
> 
> 
> Nice customer service, eh? It's Comcastic!



maybe it has something to do with sun outages?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post11837832 


comcast can't do anything about the sun's radiation unfortunately.


----------



## old64mb

I will say that it's a bit odd that the sun outages for KTVU are now pushing an hour - maybe all their sats are affected, or maybe they haven't thrown the switch to use the other signal - but for once Comcast doesn't have anything to do with it.


Heh, as I write this, they just bounced back three times between the STL-ARZ HD and SEA-PIT SD feeds; I have a feeling the engineers are scratching their heads too.


----------



## dailowai

The reason why I am asking because on my HTPC those channels are showing up and I was assuming they were showing up other peoples comcast boxes as I do not have one.


I see the following:

730 HBOHDP

732 MAXHDP

734 STRZHDP

735 TBSHD

738 USAHD

746 HGTVD

754 DSCHD

758 HSTRYHD

780 HBOHD

783 MAXHD

785 SHOWHD

788 STARZHD


Maybe these channels will be added to the lineup soon? I can only tune to TBSHD and I don't have premium package so I cannot tune those channels anyways.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/11839729
> 
> 
> The reason why I am asking because on my HTPC those channels are showing up and I was assuming they were showing up other peoples comcast boxes as I do not have one.
> 
> 
> I see the following:
> 
> 730 HBOHDP
> 
> 732 MAXHDP
> 
> 734 STRZHDP
> 
> 735 TBSHD
> 
> 738 USAHD
> 
> 746 HGTVD
> 
> 754 DSCHD
> 
> 758 HSTRYHD
> 
> 780 HBOHD
> 
> 783 MAXHD
> 
> 785 SHOWHD
> 
> 788 STARZHD
> 
> 
> Maybe these channels will be added to the lineup soon? I can only tune to TBSHD and I don't have premium package so I cannot tune those channels anyways.



i think you've stumbled upon the next HD channels promised by mr. J!! er... where is CNNHD? i was hoping for that.


----------



## dailowai

TNTHD is showing up on 726 and 737 for some reason but of course I can only tune to 726.


----------



## siouxmoux

Could it be Ch 737 place holder for CNN HD?? I was hoping for CNN HD to show up on same day of TBS HD debut on CH 735. Will the next round of bunch of HDTV channels for the bay area be on OCT 15??


----------



## millerwill

Hey guys, I just noticed that the lowest line on the 'menu'--the one with Comcast adds--has disappeared! Hallellujah! Now one gets the max # of channels listed in each 'bite' of the menu page.


----------



## mikeaymar

Is your box brand new or maybe you had to get your original box replaced? If so, it could be loaded with a guide for another area, if you haven't had Comcast 'hit' it yet via their network, which resets the box and begins a download of your local guide.

Just a thought.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/11839729
> 
> 
> The reason why I am asking because on my HTPC those channels are showing up and I was assuming they were showing up other peoples comcast boxes as I do not have one.
> 
> 
> I see the following:
> 
> 730 HBOHDP
> 
> 732 MAXHDP
> 
> 734 STRZHDP
> 
> 735 TBSHD
> 
> 738 USAHD
> 
> 746 HGTVD
> 
> 754 DSCHD
> 
> 758 HSTRYHD
> 
> 780 HBOHD
> 
> 783 MAXHD
> 
> 785 SHOWHD
> 
> 788 STARZHD
> 
> 
> Maybe these channels will be added to the lineup soon? I can only tune to TBSHD and I don't have premium package so I cannot tune those channels anyways.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/11840759
> 
> 
> Is your box brand new or maybe you had to get your original box replaced? If so, it could be loaded with a guide for another area, if you haven't had Comcast 'hit' it yet via their network, which resets the box and begins a download of your local guide.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Mike



He said this is from his HTPC, not the STB, so the question is where the guide info is coming from.


It doesn't show up on zap2it yet for me.


Dailowai, what market are you in and what HTPC software and config are you using where this info is showing up?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan

I hope Comcast is not going to waste bandwidth on both an east and west version of those premium channels, that would set a new highwater mark for idiocy given the current bandwidth situation.


Of course, I don't have to worry about as it could be late 2008 before we'll see anything else up here.


----------



## bobby94928

I think the new HD Premiums are based on the new channel configuration leaving more room for more national HD channels as they come on board. Not a east west thing but a mirror for the beginning.


----------



## dailowai

I am located in the San Jose market. I am just using Vista Media Center and just the other day the new channels just started to show up. Find it weird that it would show up in my media center since like you know the guide data comes from zap2it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11841195
> 
> 
> He said this is from his HTPC, not the STB, so the question is where the guide info is coming from.
> 
> 
> It doesn't show up on zap2it yet for me.
> 
> 
> Dailowai, what market are you in and what HTPC software and config are you using where this info is showing up?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11841297
> 
> 
> I think the new HD Premiums are based on the new channel configuration leaving more room for more national HD channels as they come on board. Not a east west thing but a mirror for the beginning.



If it's a mirror it would have to be the same feed, east or west, but not both.


----------



## KStack

WTF is up with comcast. My Damn area is only a 550 mhz area, and they take off a KQED channel in order to put on V-me what is this channel? It's in spanish and all though I speak spanish, i don't think this channel is very popular. ANd why is there two KBWB4 stations? one on 620 and 196? WTF!!!!

I assume this is gonna change pretty soon...I hope!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11841246
> 
> 
> I hope Comcast is not going to waste bandwidth on both an east and west version of those premium channels, that would set a new highwater mark for idiocy given the current bandwidth situation.
> 
> 
> Of course, I don't have to worry about as it could be late 2008 before we'll see anything else up here.



Completely agree, but i think that's exactly what they are going to do. There are 5 SD HBO channels now, and the 1 HD channel. if the didn't do the east coast feed, they'd have to pick from one of the 4 others that don't have duplicated programming. I would like the action channel, but others would want the Latin channel or romance channel, etc...


So instead actually picking and disappointing some folks, they will disappoint everyone by picking the east version! I doubt they'll do one of the 4 others until they can do them all.


This is really silly since the east and pacific feeds are just skewed by time. Anyone with a DVR wouldn't benefit, and since most of these are available via ondemand in HD anyway, it is a complete waste. Better to pick some other programming channel that isn't available in HD at all, much less skewed by 3 hrs.


thanks,

mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/11841451
> 
> 
> I am located in the San Jose market. I am just using Vista Media Center and just the other day the new channels just started to show up. Find it weird that it would show up in my media center since like you know the guide data comes from zap2it.



Interesting. What lineup under VMC are you using? San Jose Camcast digital?


Thanks,

mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11842543
> 
> 
> WTF is up with comcast. My Damn area is only a 550 mhz area, and they take off a KQED channel in order to put on V-me what is this channel? It's in spanish and all though I speak spanish, i don't think this channel is very popular. ANd why is there two KBWB4 stations? one on 620 and 196? WTF!!!!
> 
> I assume this is gonna change pretty soon...I hope!



620 and 196 map to the same physical channel. Basically the same channel is listed twice in the guide.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11842923
> 
> 
> 620 and 196 map to the same physical channel. Basically the same channel is listed twice in the guide.



Thanks for clearing that up, so that doesn't take up any extra bandwith? I'm assuming that it's just like channel 09 and 96 which are both kqed.


----------



## dailowai

Mike. I selected San Jose Comcast (Digital) because I am using an OCUR tuner. Hopefully Comcast will be implementing them soon.

I don't keep up with the thread as often as I used to so here I thought I was getting shafted because I could not tune all those new channels while everyone else was.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11842827
> 
> 
> Interesting. What lineup under VMC are you using? San Jose Camcast digital?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11842942
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, so that doesn't take up any extra bandwith? I'm assuming that it's just like channel 09 and 96 which are both kqed.



Similar concept. 96 is mapped to analog channel 9 (on my system). 620/196 KBWB4 is the same digital channel (on my system)


Channel 9 however will be mapped either to the analog channel 9 or the ADS digital simulcast channel 9 depending on your area and how your account profile is set up.


So in the case of KBWB4 the bandwidth used is only that of 1 channel.


For the KQED example you mentioned the bandwidth used depends on how you look at it. Analog 9 and ch96 mapped to analog 9 use just the bandwidth for analog 9. However KQED is also sent as ADS digital channel 9 and there is also the OTA digital multicast version, which may have the same content but are physically different channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11842942
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, so that doesn't take up any extra bandwith? I'm assuming that it's just like channel 09 and 96 which are both kqed.



You can actually verify this by checking the frequency that each channel is running off of (on the Moto box, you tune to both channels and check the diagnostics/service menu). You'll most likely see they're running off the same frequency which means it's just Comcast mapping it to multiple channes (as sfhub pointed out)


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/11842543
> 
> 
> WTF is up with comcast. My Damn area is only a 550 mhz area, and they take off a KQED channel in order to put on V-me what is this channel? It's in spanish and all though I speak spanish, i don't think this channel is very popular.



Comcast didn't take a KQED channel off, KQED did. They have realigned their programming a bit and the new V channel is part of it.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11844398
> 
> 
> Comcast didn't take a KQED channel off, KQED did. They have realigned their programming a bit and the new V channel is part of it.



^ Yeah i just did a little research last night.


Thanks,

K


----------



## dailowai

Here is a screen shot of what my guide looks like. I really hope that this is what comcast plans to deliver


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11840126
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I just noticed that the lowest line on the 'menu'--the one with Comcast adds--has disappeared! Hallellujah! Now one gets the max # of channels listed in each 'bite' of the menu page.



Oh man. You got my hopes up. I just checked and the stupid banner ad is still there. Only 5 lines of guide info, and an ugly useless ad taking up THREE lines of possible guide info.


Hey Mike, can you talk some sense into Mr. J, and have them get rid of that useless bullsh**? EVERYBODY hates it. It can't be making any revenue, as it only advertises Comcast stuff. What is its purpose, other than to p*** customers off?


----------



## fender4645

What's weird is that some of the stations are replicated on multiple channels (i.e. TNTHD is on both channels 726 and 737, UHD on 727 and 739). My guess is that wherever you're getting your PG info from is not really doing it on a local basis and just adding the stations if 1 or more areas have it.


----------



## hiker

Yesterday, after I saw millerwill's post about the guide ads being removed, I checked and they were indeed gone. Today they are back.


----------



## garypen

Someone needs to find out the name and address of the person who came up with the idea for those banner ads. I'd like to smack him across the face with a large, dead fish.


----------



## NeilPeart

If you don't mind my inquisitiveness, please divulge how you were able to obtain an OCUR system - I thought they have not yet been released to the public? That guide you've attached looks miles beyond the 9 HD channels I currently enjoy.


----------



## dailowai

They have been available for a while now actually... I have an HP one, but Dell, Velocity Micro and S1 Digital all have them available.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/11849181
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my inquisitiveness, please divulge how you were able to obtain an OCUR system - I thought they have not yet been released to the public? That guide you've attached looks miles beyond the 9 HD channels I currently enjoy.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11848980
> 
> 
> Someone needs to find out the name and address of the person who came up with the idea for those banner ads. I'd like to smack him across the face with a large, dead fish.



If you don't like it, get a Tivo... or an HTPC. My Sage PVR system even removes all the ads using Showanalyzer.


If you buy the vanilla system from comcast, don't expect a great experience.


thanks,

mike


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11848956
> 
> 
> Yesterday, after I saw millerwill's post about the guide ads being removed, I checked and they were indeed gone. Today they are back.



Yep, mine are back too! *&$#@&^%**!


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11848980
> 
> 
> Someone needs to find out the name and address of the person who came up with the idea for those banner ads. _I'd like to smack him across the face with a large, dead fish._



Quote of the Day. It's even worse for me, they advertise On Demand, and channels I don't even have. WTF!!!

Let me know if you find out who it is, and I got your back FISH IN HAND!!!


----------



## walk

I don't know if I could read that guide on my tv sitting on my couch...


It looks nice though, and if you can put it onto like a 9" touch-pad remote control and change the channels that way.... I'm sold!


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11849431
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, get a Tivo... or an HTPC. My Sage PVR system even removes all the ads using Showanalyzer.
> 
> 
> If you buy the vanilla system from comcast, don't expect a great experience.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



With all due respect, that's a weak response. How is it that adding junk is less work and more 'vanilla' than a screen full of guide info?


The question remains: What in the he** is Comcast thinking by providing such a lousy guide? (And, while I'm at it, such a lousy STB?)


Sometimes it seems they WANT us to consider other options.










-Dave


----------



## Keenan

Amazon has the TiVo HD for $249 right now, that's a pretty compelling price. Too bad I don't have any channels to record with it...


----------



## leftjab

SF Chron is reporting three new HD channels for Comcast in the next 30 days, as Comcast is moving more analog channels to digital:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../BUP8SM773.DTL 


what's interesting is that the headline on the main sfgate page says "Comcast Analog Customers Lose" rather than "Comcast HD/Digital Customers Win"


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11849431
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, get a Tivo... or an HTPC. My Sage PVR system even removes all the ads using Showanalyzer.
> 
> 
> If you buy the vanilla system from comcast, don't expect a great experience.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



Or....I can be rightfully annoyed, voice my annoyance, and perhaps Comcast will remove the useless nonsense.


I don't feel like dealing with the expense or complexity of any of the options. I also do not want to lose OnDemand.


So, I will do the most logical thing which is to voice my displeasure with Comcast's product. If enough people complain about an aspect of a comnpany's product or service, the company will often make an effort to correct it.


But, you go ahead and keep buying **** if that floats yer cookies.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab* /forum/post/11857778
> 
> 
> SF Chron is reporting three new HD channels for Comcast in the next 30 days, as Comcast is moving more analog channels to digital:
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../BUP8SM773.DTL
> 
> 
> what's interesting is that the headline on the main sfgate page says "Comcast Analog Customers Lose" rather than "Comcast HD/Digital Customers Win"



Is it just me, or does 3 HD channels in the next 30 days sound like a lot less than the 8 new channels we'd been told were coming in October?


----------



## mds54

As I've heard multiple times on a *local* (South Bay) radio station, local Comcast commercials have

been advertising three new HD channels as part of boasting a more robust HD package than DTV:

CNN-HD, HGTV-HD, and History-HD. Of course, we don't have any of those now.....


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/11858536
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does 3 HD channels in the next 30 days sound like a lot less than the 8 new channels we'd been told were coming in October?



It's the same as the 2006 availabilty of the Comcast/Tivo.


----------



## wco81

Comcast didn't publicize adding a channel here or there before have they?


This smells like triage against all the Direct TV HD channels.


----------



## GBruno

I have been having tiling issues on 702,705 and 709 for about 4 days now. I figured that it was the solar interference, but it has been lasting for more than 1/2 an hour. I was annoyed enought to call comcast today. They quickly offered a $24 credit and stated that it was an issue out of the Napa area and would be fixed by midnight tonight.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11857959
> 
> 
> Or....I can be rightfully annoyed, voice my annoyance, and perhaps Comcast will remove the useless nonsense.
> 
> 
> I don't feel like dealing with the expense or complexity of any of the options. I also do not want to lose OnDemand.
> 
> 
> So, I will do the most logical thing which is to voice my displeasure with Comcast's product. If enough people complain about an aspect of a comnpany's product or service, the company will often make an effort to correct it.
> 
> 
> But, you go ahead and keep buying **** if that floats yer cookies.



wow this debate is too hot for me to touch. let me just say simply that comcast + motobox had its ups and down and i used it well for about 2 years. then it just came time to move on. the guide ads are annoying, but TiVo has ads too. and i had to pay 300 bucks for programming.


this trend is only going to continue because dvrs continue to resist commercials and so we can't have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11858667
> 
> 
> According to a *local* (South Bay) radio station, local Comcast commercials have
> 
> been advertising three new HD channels as part of boasting a more robust HD package than DTV:
> 
> CNN-HD, HGTV-HD, and History-HD. Of course, we don't have any of those now.....



CNN-HD is coming, yay!!! (sorry had to spin it positively)


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11859019
> 
> 
> Comcast didn't publicize adding a channel here or there before have they?
> 
> 
> This smells like triage against all the Direct TV HD channels.



Now Comcast can not say they have best picture quality any more. The new DirecTV HD channels are not downsizing anymore. Most are 1920x1080. With AVC encoding DTV saves at least 50% bandwith.


It is shame Comcast can not deploy new technology and scratch their heads now to move channels around or SDV them.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11859113
> 
> 
> I have been having tiling issues on 702,705 and 709 for about 4 days now. I figured that it was the solar interference, but it has been lasting for more than 1/2 an hour. I was annoyed enought to call comcast today. They quickly offered a $24 credit and stated that it was an issue out of the Napa area and would be fixed by midnight tonight.



Would solar interference affect cable reception?


Anyways, I'm noticing that KQED-FM and other FM stations are having reception problems the last few days.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11859274
> 
> 
> Would solar interference affect cable reception?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm noticing that KQED-FM and other FM stations are having reception problems the last few days.



Yes, certainly for cable channels like HBO, TNT, USA, etc, and even local stations depending on where the programming originated, if it's from a network sat feed, then yes.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11859196
> 
> 
> this trend is only going to continue because dvrs continue to resist commercials and so we can't have our cake and eat it too.



Mmmmm. Cake.


You know, DirecTV's current HD DVR doesn't even have a 30sec skip? It has what they call a 30sec "slip" where it fast forwards in 30 second intervals. Can you believe that?


I won't even consider switching to D* until they fix that.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11859371
> 
> 
> Mmmmm. Cake.
> 
> 
> You know, DirecTV's current HD DVR doesn't even have a 30sec skip? It has what they call a 30sec "slip" where it fast forwards in 30 second intervals. Can you believe that?
> 
> 
> I won't even consider switching to D* until they fix that.



i'm with ya. i love comcast's pass-through rez and very very reliable service. i would be more miffed they are slow to add HD channels if the HD channels coming out now had more HD programming itself. but being a big big sports fanatic, every sports channel i would care about in HD is already there. along with my new TiVo toy, i'm enjoying HD all over again.


+1 comcast fan. just to even out all the complaints


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11859371
> 
> 
> Mmmmm. Cake.
> 
> 
> You know, DirecTV's current HD DVR doesn't even have a 30sec skip? It has what they call a 30sec "slip" where it fast forwards in 30 second intervals. Can you believe that?
> 
> 
> I won't even consider switching to D* until they fix that.



Pressing the FF button 3 times and then the Play button once when the show starts up again works pretty well IMO. The Play button will auto-correct back.


I agree the "slip" function sucks, I stopped using it and have been using a pre-programmed 3xFF, works fine, not as good as a real "skip" but darn close given the average commercial break time.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11858667
> 
> 
> As I've heard multiple times on a *local* (South Bay) radio station, local Comcast commercials have
> 
> been advertising three new HD channels as part of boasting a more robust HD package than DTV:
> 
> CNN-HD, HGTV-HD, and History-HD. Of course, we don't have any of those now.....



While I like all three of these channels, it's completely ridiculous to say they have a better HD package than DirecTV. I mean, look at how many national DirecTV has has today. Oh, well maybe they aren't carrying KRON, but that should change soon as well. Not that KRON has much interesting programming, but that seems like a slim argument for why the Comcast offer is more "robust".


Did they really say that in the commercial? They'll get sued if they do that.


thanks,

mike


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11859523
> 
> 
> i'm with ya. i love comcast's pass-through rez and very very reliable service. i would be more miffed they are slow to add HD channels if the HD channels coming out now had more HD programming itself. but being a big big sports fanatic, every sports channel i would care about in HD is already there. along with my new TiVo toy, i'm enjoying HD all over again.
> 
> 
> +1 comcast fan. just to even out all the complaints





Can you please explain how your are getitng pass through rez on your comcast? The only options I have are 720 or 10801


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11862694
> 
> 
> While I like all three of these channels, it's completely ridiculous to say they have a better HD package than DirecTV. I mean, look at how many national DirecTV has has today. Oh, well maybe they aren't carrying KRON, but that should change soon as well. Not that KRON has much interesting programming, but that seems like a slim argument for why the Comcast offer is more "robust".
> 
> 
> Did they really say that in the commercial? They'll get sued if they do that.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



You are right that having KRON-HD is not even a small advantage. But having KQED-HD, IMO, is a big advantage over DirecTV, especially for those of us that cannot receive it OTA.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/11864493
> 
> 
> Can you please explain how your are getitng pass through rez on your *comcast*? The only options I have are 720 or 10801



He was talking about Comcast the service, you are asking about Comcast/Motorola the equipment.


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11864797
> 
> 
> He was talking about Comcast the service, you are asking about Comcast/Motorola the equipment.



thanks, I thought I was missign a new box or something. Anyone know if Comcast/Motorolla will ever have a native passthrough option?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11864557
> 
> 
> You are right that having KRON-HD is not even a small advantage. But having KQED-HD, IMO, is a big advantage over DirecTV, especially for those of us that cannot receive it OTA.



I can't understand how DirectTV boasts of 100s of HD channels and can't find space for KQED-HD. This is an absolute must for me. OTA is not an option.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11865143
> 
> 
> I can't understand how DirectTV boasts of 100s of HD channels and can't find space for KQED-HD. This is an absolute must for me. OTA is not an option.



I believe it has something to do with KQED insisting on all of their subchannels being carried also which DirecTV won't agree.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11865210
> 
> 
> I believe it has something to do with KQED insisting on all of their subchannels being carried also which DirecTV won't agree.



If that's the case, you can't blame D* for their decision.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11865333
> 
> 
> If that's the case, you can't blame D* for their decision.



Sure I can blame them. If Comcast can do it so can DirecTV.


----------



## garypen

Ummm. No they can't. Comcast Bay Area serves, take a guess, the Bay Area. And, they are even broken up further buy municipality.


D* serves the entire nation, and can't put every channel from every locality on their satellites. It's simple.


So, if KQED insists that D* carry all of those almost-useless extra digital channels in order to carry KQED-HD, D* is absolutely correct in refusing to carry KQED. I, and any sane person, would do the same.


----------



## raghu1111

Why not carry the sub channels? I think even regular channel 9 is not in D* SD local channels. I can't understand how D* customers put up with that. All the subchannels together might be half a hd channel. Why not carry it? As long customers don't care neither will D*.


----------



## raghu1111

Same sane D* agrees to carry 'Shop NBC' channel as an obligation... what can be more useless than that?


----------



## hiker

DirecTV does carry the analog version of channel 9 KQED. It's only the digital versions that are a problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Ummm. No they can't. Comcast Bay Area serves, take a guess, the Bay Area. And, they are even broken up further buy municipality.
> 
> 
> D* serves the entire nation, and can't put every channel from every locality on their satellites. It's simple.



Gary, you're not serious are you ?? Comcast only serves the Bay Area ?? Last I heard Comcast was in every State in the Union.










As far as KQED-HD it's available, on Comcast, to the entire Northern Californian area and not just certain municipalities and I'm sure in Southern California they get the major PBS station that serves their area. Does anyone here in Northern California not get KQED-HD on their Comcast channel lineup ???


Could Directv do that here ?? Yes, just take the feed from Sutro like they do for their other local HD channels. They have plenty of bandwidth, so this should be a simple task for them and if not just offer the biggest PBS station for each coast and broadcast that, West coast could get KQED-HD and whatever the station is on the East coast they could get that.


Comcast on the other hand has to offer the PBS stations in each State they serve and sometimes more than one PBS station in a State and their sub channels also.


So if PBS is important to you and you can't get it OTA then yes Directv is not an option at this time and Comcast is, if it's not important to you then it's a moot point.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bschorsch

Perhaps old news, but neither TiVo, the tivo guide, or even Comcast's web site have the correct channel lineup since the change on about 10/3. As of today, 10/10, this is my HD lineup from Comcast in Sunnyvale:


702 KTVUDT

703 KNTVDT

704 KROND

705 KPIXDT

*706 KICU HD - not KBWBDT4

707 KGODT

709 KQEDHD

*712 KBCW HD - new

720 FSBAHDS

*721 ESPNHD - not GOLFVS

*722 ESPN2HD - not HDT

*723 GOLFVS not ESPNHD

*724 nothing - not ESPN2HD

*725 A&E HD - new

*726 TNT HD - new

*727 Universal HD - new

*728 MOJO - new

*729 DHDTV - new

*730 NGC HD - not HBOHDP

*731 MHD - new

*735 TBS HD - new

*780 HBOHD - moved

*781 MXHDW - new

*782 SHOHD - new

*783 S-hdw - new


* - incorrect or missing guide info from TiVo


I personally confirmed all these channels today, with the exception of 724 (was blank for me), and 781/782 for which I do not subscribe.


I submitted a ticket to tivo to get the channel lineup updated for sunnyvale, hopefully it will not take the full 5 days.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866071
> 
> 
> Perhaps old news, but neither TiVo, the tivo guide, or even Comcast's web site have the correct channel lineup since the change on about 10/3. As of today, 10/10, this is my HD lineup from Comcast in Sunnyvale:
> 
> 
> 702 KTVUDT
> 
> 703 KNTVDT
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXDT
> 
> *706 KICU HD - not KBWBDT4
> 
> 707 KGODT
> 
> 709 KQEDHD
> 
> *712 KBCW HD - new
> 
> 720 FSBAHDS
> 
> *721 ESPNHD - not GOLFVS
> 
> *722 ESPN2HD - not HDT
> 
> *723 ??? not ESPNHD
> 
> *724 nothing - not ESPN2HD
> 
> *725 A&E HD - new
> 
> *726 TNT HD - new
> 
> *727 Universal HD - new
> 
> *728 MOJO - new
> 
> *729 DHDTV - new
> 
> *730 NGC HD - not HBOHDP
> 
> *731 MHD - new
> 
> *735 TBS HD - new
> 
> *780 HBOHD - moved
> 
> *781 MXHDW - new
> 
> *782 SHOHD - new
> 
> *783 S-hdw - new
> 
> 
> * - incorrect or missing guide info from TiVo
> 
> 
> I personally confirmed all these channels today, with the exception of 723 which might be the golf channel (had a golf infomercial), 724 (was blank for me), and 781/782 for which I do not subscribe.
> 
> 
> I submitted a ticket to tivo to get the channel lineup updated for sunnyvale, hopefully it will not take the full 5 days.



What part of Sunnyvale are you located? I am trying to get an idea of what parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded. It seems you are one of the lucky few Sunnyvale residents who get to enjoy the additional HD channels for a while!


-Steve


----------



## garypen

Of course they carry the standard KQED channel 9. (As well as all other local PBS channels: KTEH 54, KRCB 22, KMTP 32, and KCSM 43)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11866005
> 
> 
> Gary, you're not serious are you ?? Comcast only serves the Bay Area ?? Last I heard Comcast was in every State in the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as KQED-HD it's available, on Comcast, to the entire Northern Californian area and not just certain municipalities and I'm sure in Southern California they get the major PBS station that serves their area. Does anyone here in Northern California not get KQED-HD on their Comcast channel lineup ???
> 
> 
> Could Directv do that here ?? Yes, just take the feed from Sutro like they do for their other local HD channels. They have plenty of bandwidth, so this should be a simple task for them and if not just offer the biggest PBS station for each coast and broadcast that, West coast could get KQED-HD and whatever the station is on the East coast they could get that.



Of course Comcast serves the entire country. But,their facilities are locally based and controlled. Thus, giving them the ability to provide locally-based programming far easier than D* or E*.


D* and E*'s infrastructure must support the entire nation at the same time. And thus, they must carefully choose what they add to their limited bandwidth. (much the same way Comcast must struggle with local bandwidth issues when deciding which HD channels to add.


You must have known exactly what I mean, as it was quite clear. You're not an idiot.


----------



## bschorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/11866131
> 
> 
> What part of Sunnyvale are you located? I am trying to get an idea of what parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded. It seems you are one of the lucky few Sunnyvale residents who get to enjoy the additional HD channels for a while!
> 
> 
> -Steve



94085 (is that specific enough?)


You are in sunnyvale and your lineup did not change on about 10/3? You still get HBO on 730 not the national geographic channel?


What do you have on 706 and 712? Where are your ESPN channels?


I am using a multi-stream card on my Tivo-HD.


It is nice to get the new channels. Its not nice that all the HD movies I recorded off HBO in the last week are random programs from the NG channel instead. I have been recording the CW over the air, I wont change to the one on comcast until I get guide info.


Just to see if it would help, I did a guided setup again, but it changed nothing.


-Brent


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866257
> 
> 
> 94085 (is that specific enough?)
> 
> 
> You are in sunnyvale and your lineup did not change on about 10/3? You still get HBO on 730 not the national geographic channel?
> 
> 
> What do you have on 706 and 712? Where are your ESPN channels?
> 
> 
> I am using a multi-stream card on my Tivo-HD.
> 
> 
> It is nice to get the new channels. Its not nice that all the HD movies I recorded off HBO in the last week are random programs from the NG channel instead. I have been recording the CW over the air, I wont change to the one on comcast until I get guide info.
> 
> 
> Just to see if it would help, I did a guided setup again, but it changed nothing.
> 
> 
> -Brent



It seems that only your area (Arques/Fair Oaks/Lwarence) and the 101/237/Lawrence area are upgraded in Sunnyvale. I am located near Wolfe/El Camino. I have recently seen CableCom trucks in the area, so maybe our area is not that far off from being upgraded.


-Steve


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11862694
> 
> 
> While I like all three of these channels, it's completely ridiculous to say they have a better HD package than DirecTV. I mean, look at how many national DirecTV has has today. Oh, well maybe they aren't carrying KRON, but that should change soon as well. Not that KRON has much interesting programming, but that seems like a slim argument for why the Comcast offer is more "robust".
> 
> 
> Did they really say that in the commercial? They'll get sued if they do that.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



The word "robust" was my own, but I do recall that they claimed to have more HD channels than DTV's *17* HD channels. How can they say that???


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11866204
> 
> 
> Of course Comcast serves the entire country. But,their facilities are locally based and controlled. Thus, giving them the ability to provide locally-based programming far easier than D* or E*.
> 
> 
> D* and E*'s infrastructure must support the entire nation at the same time. And thus, they must carefully choose what they add to their limited bandwidth. (much the same way Comcast must struggle with local bandwidth issues when deciding which HD channels to add.
> 
> 
> You must have known exactly what I mean, as it was quite clear. You're not an idiot.



Gary,

How do you know I'm not an idiot ??










I'm only pointing out that someone that comes to this forum for the first time and sees some of these posts, that while clear to most of us, won't be to new members and reading the first part of your post implied Comcast wasn't a National provider but local. Yes, I know they are National and you know they are but other people looking for information might not. I'm not slamming you or trying to insult you, I'm just asking people to be clear in their posts and yes I know sometimes I'm not clear in my posts either.


As far as the PBS stations, yes that is a problem for Directv due to bandwidth limits but it would be doable if they choose a major PBS station for each coast and broadcast that. That for most people would be acceptable. They choose not to do that and that needs to be addressed to Directv if that is important to you.


Comcast provides PBS ( both analog and digital, plus the HD ) because it is required for them to, either by contract or by franchise agreement and might be required by the FCC ( since part of KQED's funding comes from the government ) but I'd have to research that to be sure of that. Does that not reduce their bandwidth, yes it does, could they use it for other programing, yes they could but it's something people said they want and since Comcast has the ability to provide it they do.


People slam Comcast for lack of bandwidth for just about everything and to give Directv a pass card because of bandwidth issues is not fair IMHO.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11866629
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> How do you know I'm not an idiot ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only pointing out that someone that comes to this forum for the first time and sees some of these posts, that while clear to most of us, won't be to new members and reading the first part of your post implied Comcast wasn't a National provider but local. Yes, I know they are National and you know they are but other people looking for information might not. I'm not slamming you or trying to insult you, I'm just asking people to be clear in their posts and yes I know sometimes I'm not clear in my posts either.
> 
> 
> As far as the PBS stations, yes that is a problem for Directv due to bandwidth limits but it would be doable if they choose a major PBS station for each coast and broadcast that. That for most people would be acceptable. They choose not to do that and that needs to be addressed to Directv if that is important to you.
> 
> 
> Comcast provides PBS ( both analog and digital, plus the HD ) because it is required for them to, either by contract or by franchise agreement and might be required by the FCC but I'd have to research that to be sure of that. Does that not reduce their bandwidth, yes it does, could they use it for other programing, yes they could but it's something people said they want and since Comcast has the ability to provide it they do.
> 
> 
> People slam Comcast for lack of bandwidth for just about everything and to give Directv a pass card because of bandwidth issues is not fair IMHO.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



thanks for being clear on this Mikef5. i have been considering the switch to DirecTV since i hear the monthly fees don't bounce around like Comcast's, but not if there are channels they are unwilling to provide that is a problem for me. I would have thought they could provide them/pull them down on an OTA feed (or something like that), but wait, i'm not in an OTA area any more.

thanks,

wendy


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/11867032
> 
> 
> thanks for being clear on this Mikef5. i have been considering the switch to DirecTV since i hear the monthly fees don't bounce around like Comcast's, but not if there are channels they are unwilling to provide that is a problem for me. I would have thought they could provide them/pull them down on an OTA feed (or something like that), but wait, i'm not in an OTA area any more.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> wendy



Glad I was of some help to you.


I'm not saying people shouldn't consider Directv or Dish and I'm sure down the line the Sat company's will figure out how to provide PBS-HD to everyone but if PBS-HD is important to you and you can't get it OTA then you're only choice is cable, Comcast ( for this area ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866257
> 
> 
> 94085 (is that specific enough?)
> 
> 
> You are in sunnyvale and your lineup did not change on about 10/3? You still get HBO on 730 not the national geographic channel?
> 
> 
> What do you have on 706 and 712? Where are your ESPN channels?
> 
> 
> I am using a multi-stream card on my Tivo-HD.
> 
> 
> It is nice to get the new channels. Its not nice that all the HD movies I recorded off HBO in the last week are random programs from the NG channel instead. I have been recording the CW over the air, I wont change to the one on comcast until I get guide info.
> 
> 
> Just to see if it would help, I did a guided setup again, but it changed nothing.
> 
> 
> -Brent



I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, and my HD lineup has not changed, according to my CableCard. I still have HBO on 730 (which I do not subscribe to). ESPNHD is on 723. I have no 706 or 712, or anything new. Right now my lineup consists of 702, 703, 705, 707, 709, 720, 723 and 730. I do not have 704 which I miss. Yes, I pay the same amount as everyone else in the Bay Area. I'm not happy about that







.


----------



## Keenan

I believe DirecTV will eventually carry KQED digital channels, just like they will eventually carry all the local stations. At this point I think it's more a matter of priority, they're still adding the major nets in more and more markets currently and when that is done they'll probably come back through and add the secondary stations. I would guess that KBCW will show up on D* the same time KQED does. It's most likely a case of transponder juggling(large markets vs small markets) and contracts with the stations.


The question I'd be asking in this thread, is why did Comcast take so long to start upgrading this area? In my area, DirecTV already has more than 4 times the HD stations Comcast does and by the end of the year that number will probably be close to 10 times the amount.


I'm not championing one service over the other, but I'm extremely disappointed that Comcast has dragged it's feet so badly, knowing for years that DirecTV would be flooding the market with HD very soon. Now they have and the Comcast offering is utterly pathetic in comparison, and doesn't look to be improved upon possibly until as late as winter 2008.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866071
> 
> 
> Perhaps old news, but neither TiVo, the tivo guide, or even Comcast's web site have the correct channel lineup since the change on about 10/3. As of today, 10/10, this is my HD lineup from Comcast in Sunnyvale:
> 
> 
> 702 KTVUDT
> 
> 703 KNTVDT
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXDT
> 
> *706 KICU HD - not KBWBDT4
> 
> 707 KGODT
> 
> 709 KQEDHD
> 
> *712 KBCW HD - new
> 
> 720 FSBAHDS
> 
> *721 ESPNHD - not GOLFVS
> 
> *722 ESPN2HD - not HDT
> 
> *723 GOLFVS not ESPNHD
> 
> *724 nothing - not ESPN2HD
> 
> *725 A&E HD - new
> 
> *726 TNT HD - new
> 
> *727 Universal HD - new
> 
> *728 MOJO - new
> 
> *729 DHDTV - new
> 
> *730 NGC HD - not HBOHDP
> 
> *731 MHD - new
> 
> *735 TBS HD - new
> 
> *780 HBOHD - moved
> 
> *781 MXHDW - new
> 
> *782 SHOHD - new
> 
> *783 S-hdw - new
> 
> 
> * - incorrect or missing guide info from TiVo
> 
> 
> I personally confirmed all these channels today, with the exception of 724 (was blank for me), and 781/782 for which I do not subscribe.
> 
> 
> I submitted a ticket to tivo to get the channel lineup updated for sunnyvale, hopefully it will not take the full 5 days.



So there is only one Discvorey channel in HD. Is this Dicovery HD Theater or is this the HD version of channel 29? Hopefully 94087 isn't too far behind.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11867539
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, and my HD lineup has not changed, according to my CableCard. I still have HBO on 730 (which I do not subscribe to). ESPNHD is on 723. I have no 706 or 712, or anything new. Right now my lineup consists of 702, 703, 705, 707, 709, 720, 723 and 730. I do not have 704 which I miss. Yes, I pay the same amount as everyone else in the Bay Area. I'm not happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Clau,


Sunnyvale and Milpitas areas are now being upgraded. Most of the loops in these two areas are ready to be activated and they are being activated a few loops at a time to check for problems as they are activated. This takes time but helps in the long run by avoiding problems later down the road. The last snail mail that I got from Comcast gave the time frame of 15 Oct to 15 Nov, but I know that some areas are being done sooner than that. Since you are in the Sunnyvale area I would imagine it's just a matter of time before your loop is activated. I know it's hard to be patient but it is coming and I agree it's not fast enough but I'd rather they get all the problems corrected before going to the next areas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866257
> 
> 
> 94085 (is that specific enough?)
> 
> You are in sunnyvale and your lineup did not change on about 10/3? You still get HBO on 730 not the national geographic channel?



Just as another data point, I am in 94085 as well, Fair Oaks & Maude and have not been upgraded yet.


Given how long it took to even get cable internet here, I'd bet my area gets turned on closer to the Nov 15th date. More likely afterwards...


----------



## diskus

WOW! where do you live? us poor folks here n Los Gatos dont get aywhere near that number of HD channels!


MB





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bschorsch* /forum/post/11866071
> 
> 
> Perhaps old news, but neither TiVo, the tivo guide, or even Comcast's web site have the correct channel lineup since the change on about 10/3. As of today, 10/10, this is my HD lineup from Comcast in Sunnyvale:
> 
> 
> 702 KTVUDT
> 
> 703 KNTVDT
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXDT
> 
> *706 KICU HD - not KBWBDT4
> 
> 707 KGODT
> 
> 709 KQEDHD
> 
> *712 KBCW HD - new
> 
> 720 FSBAHDS
> 
> *721 ESPNHD - not GOLFVS
> 
> *722 ESPN2HD - not HDT
> 
> *723 GOLFVS not ESPNHD
> 
> *724 nothing - not ESPN2HD
> 
> *725 A&E HD - new
> 
> *726 TNT HD - new
> 
> *727 Universal HD - new
> 
> *728 MOJO - new
> 
> *729 DHDTV - new
> 
> *730 NGC HD - not HBOHDP
> 
> *731 MHD - new
> 
> *735 TBS HD - new
> 
> *780 HBOHD - moved
> 
> *781 MXHDW - new
> 
> *782 SHOHD - new
> 
> *783 S-hdw - new
> 
> 
> * - incorrect or missing guide info from TiVo
> 
> 
> I personally confirmed all these channels today, with the exception of 724 (was blank for me), and 781/782 for which I do not subscribe.
> 
> 
> I submitted a ticket to tivo to get the channel lineup updated for sunnyvale, hopefully it will not take the full 5 days.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11866204
> 
> 
> Of course Comcast serves the entire country. But,their facilities are locally based and controlled. Thus, giving them the ability to provide locally-based programming far easier than D* or E*.
> 
> 
> D* and E*'s infrastructure must support the entire nation at the same time. And thus, they must carefully choose what they add to their limited bandwidth. (much the same way Comcast must struggle with local bandwidth issues when deciding which HD channels to add.



Actually this is not true at all for the DirectTV birds, even the old MPEG2 spacecraft. All of their birds employ the use of spot beams. That means that a spot that covers northern california will not have locals from texas and vice versa.


The new massive DirecTV 10-11-12 series spacecraft from boeing has 32 active transponders for national service (where the spacecraft sends the same signal to all areas), and 55 spot beams, where signals are sent only to local areas. In this way, they reuse the same spectrum, and they have TONS of capacity for HD locals. The big issue in most markets is building a ground or satcom link to get the local HD feed transmitted to one of the DirecTV ka-band uplink terminals to be sent to the spacecraft.


here is a link to a summary of the satellites specs: http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/..._factsheet.pdf 


Thanks,

mike


----------



## MikeSM

PS DirecTV just added 4 more national HD channels today. BTW, this is all being done with the 1 DirecTV 10 bird that is onstation now. DirecTV 11 is set for launch first week of december, which will double the HD capacity that's in place now.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/dadd101007.htm 


But they still don't have KRON in HD!


thanks,

mike


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11872174
> 
> 
> PS DirecTV just added 4 more national HD channels today. BTW, this is all being done with the 1 DirecTV 10 bird that is onstation now. DirecTV 11 is set for launch first week of december, which will double the HD capacity that's in place now.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/dadd101007.htm
> 
> 
> But they still don't have KRON in HD!
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



How do the channels look? I've heard some gripes on the Yahoo Bay Area HD list but haven't paid too much attention to them (don't know if it's just a few people)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11872196
> 
> 
> How do the channels look? I've heard some gripes on the Yahoo Bay Area HD list but haven't paid too much attention to them (don't know if it's just a few people)



Most of those gripes seem to be about equipment/reception issues, the 5LNB dish is far more picky on how it is set up. The Ka-band freqs are much narrower than the Ku so it has to be dialed in very closely.


I still haven't had a chance to do any serious A/B'ing, still trying to weed through all the new shows to decide which ones I'm going to continue to watch, but, the PQ so far is very, very good. I'm not claiming it's as good as Comcast yet as I haven't been doing direct comparisons but for everything I've watched so far, nothing has popped up that indicates they are any less as good as Comcast. They are definitely better than the older MPEG2 channels, I've been seeing some super fine detail, and more importantly, I haven't seen any pixel artifacting which would indicate they are being given sufficient bandwidth to prevent such artifacts.


If DirecTV continues with this quality, Comcast will lose the one advantage they had over sat as sat already have far more HD channels overall.


The HR20 isn't a TiVo, but it's more than acceptable.


----------



## garypen

How would you compare the HR20 to the Comcast HD DVR?


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11872982
> 
> 
> Most of those gripes seem to be about equipment/reception issues, the 5LNB dish is far more picky on how it is set up. The Ka-band freqs are much narrower than the Ku so it has to be dialed in very closely.
> 
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to do any serious A/B'ing, still trying to weed through all the new shows to decide which ones I'm going to continue to watch, but, the PQ so far is very, very good. I'm not claiming it's as good as Comcast yet as I haven't been doing direct comparisons but for everything I've watched so far, nothing has popped up that indicates they are any less as good as Comcast. They are definitely better than the older MPEG2 channels, I've been seeing some super fine detail, and more importantly, I haven't seen any pixel artifacting which would indicate they are being given sufficient bandwidth to prevent such artifacts.
> 
> 
> If DirecTV continues with this quality, Comcast will lose the one advantage they had over sat as sat already have far more HD channels overall.
> 
> 
> The HR20 isn't a TiVo, but it's more than acceptable.



Because for new HD AVC channels DTV does not scale down the source anymore except reencoding the stream from MPEG2 to AVC. The quality lose in the re-encoding is invisible.


Technology vise, DTV is leading Comcast by at least two years. DTV started the AVC projects 3 years ago. In the contrast, Comcast/Moto just started AVC projects last year. And Moto screwed it up by choosing CNXT chipset, now it has to back to Broadcom chipset. That costs them another 6-9 months. Most likely the motorolla AVC boxes will be ready in 2H08, but I bet Comcast will take years to switch to AVC.


If Comcast chose AVC several years ago, they should have 100% more bandwith to compete with DTV.


----------



## Persil

OK - so the TV Guide Channel has gone digital. But, why? I know why they killed the analog version, but why not get rid of it completely? It only itemizes the analog channels. So, if you've got a STB there are a whole mess of channels it doesn't tell you anything about, and since you can navigate around the guide in the STB manually, the channel is superfluous. If you have a QAM capable TV then you've got the new fangled numbering convention to deal with, so the TV Guide channel is once again useless! I realize they probably haven't allocated a lot of digital bandwidth to it, but when bandwidth is at a premium, why waste any at all on it?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11873312
> 
> 
> Because for new HD AVC channels DTV does not scale down the source anymore except reencoding the stream from MPEG2 to AVC. The quality lose in the re-encoding is invisible.
> 
> 
> Technology vise, DTV is leading Comcast by at least two years. DTV started the AVC projects 3 years ago. In the contrast, Comcast/Moto just started AVC projects last year. And Moto screwed it up by choosing CNXT chipset, now it has to back to Broadcom chipset. That costs them another 6-9 months. Most likely the motorolla AVC boxes will be ready in 2H08, but I bet Comcast will take years to switch to AVC.
> 
> 
> If Comcast chose AVC several years ago, they should have 100% more bandwith to compete with DTV.



The fact that DTV is now using MPEG-4 encoding doesn't necessarily make them "2 years ahead of Comcast" technology wise. You're looking at it strictly from the bandwidth point of view. Yes, AVC is a better "bandwidth-saving" codec and it's obviously allowed DTV to surpass Comcast in regards to HD content. But there is more than one way for cable MSO's to make better use of their current bandwidth. DTV was forced to move to MPEG-4 because it was essentially the only way they could offer more channels, short of adding dozens of new birds and having customers install C-band sized dishes in their back yard. This also forced customers to purchase new STBs and in some cases new dishes.


To me, it's all just a cat and mouse game. Right now DTV has the upper-hand. But what happens when Comcast goes to SDV? Then they'll be leader. And it's not happening now because they're not technologically advanced enough to do it...they just have many, many more subscribers and hence requires more time to implement.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11873287
> 
> 
> How would you compare the HR20 to the Comcast HD DVR?



The HR20 is a much better machine than the Moto 64/34xx. It has more storage, including the ability to plug in an external drive, favorite channel lists, native output(which is big for some folks, including me).


Some of the drawbacks are the 50 SP limit, which I can't imagine they won't fix in the future, and the funky skip function, which can be alleviated somewhat by by using the 3xFF-autocorrect trick, which in some ways is better than a skip as you only have to press it once and then hit the autocorrect(play).


Also, so far, I've never had it stall when responding to remote inputs.


No ads anywhere that I've seen either.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11873312
> 
> 
> Because for new HD AVC channels DTV does not scale down the source anymore except reencoding the stream from MPEG2 to AVC. The quality lose in the re-encoding is invisible.



Do you know this for a fact? It doesn't appear as if they are(on the new channels), but I've never seen where it has been proven that they are not down-rezzing. Do you have something that documents this?


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11876046
> 
> 
> Do you know this for a fact? It doesn't appear as if they are(on the new channels), but I've never seen where it has been proven that they are not down-rezzing. Do you have something that documents this?



I can not tell more detail. What I can say is for AVC DTV is following original picture size. Not like MPEG2 down from 1920 to 1280.


Did a quick test

on DTV ch. 267 SMTHD. 10 minutes recording is around 600MBytes/10min = 8 Mbits/sec. That roughly equals to 16 Mbits/sec for MPEG2. BTW, picture size is 1920x1080i.


Ch. 269 HISTHD is coming in as 1280x720p. I think the HISTHD source is 720P. The bitrate is 230M/4min = 7.67 Mbits/sec


So my conclusion is DTV AVC quality should be equal to original MPEG2 source. The only loss is the re-encoding staff.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11877173
> 
> 
> I can not tell more detail. What I can say is for AVC DTV is following original picture size. Not like MPEG2 down from 1920 to 1280.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/11873356
> 
> 
> OK - so the TV Guide Channel has gone digital. But, why? I know why they killed the analog version, but why not get rid of it completely? It only itemizes the analog channels. So, if you've got a STB there are a whole mess of channels it doesn't tell you anything about, and since you can navigate around the guide in the STB manually, the channel is superfluous. If you have a QAM capable TV then you've got the new fangled numbering convention to deal with, so the TV Guide channel is once again useless! I realize they probably haven't allocated a lot of digital bandwidth to it, but when bandwidth is at a premium, why waste any at all on it?



Probably because there are things on TV Guide Channel besides TV listings - for example, it has a "red carpet" pre-show at some of the major awards shows.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/11877621
> 
> 
> Probably because there are things on TV Guide Channel besides TV listings - for example, it has a "red carpet" pre-show at some of the major awards shows.
> 
> 
> -- Don



I think TVG channel has some original programming now, as you've noted. I think they also have some other stuff coming. Initially, putting TVG ch on digital didn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## Fab2007

I have an S3 w/ CableCards and live in San Mateo -- I'm interested in the HD lineup I'm entitled to receive w/ the limited ($13) subscription (I'm lucky enough to have straightened things out not to pay the BS $7 HD 'receiver' fee).


Apart from the locals (KTVU, KPIX, etc. etc.) I currently also receive Mojo, 2 ESPNHD , and Discovery Theater.

Should I be receiving other HD channels?


thanks


----------



## clau

Hello:


I'm currently a standard basic subscriber, and I get the HD channels that are in the clear, including ESPN and Discovery if I use the CableCard. With the satellite services offering so many HD channels, I'm tempted to switch. If I were to downgrade to limited basic, would I still get those HD channels in the clear? I have QAM tuners in my TV's and don't use Comcast boxes. Thanks.


If they can confirm that Sunnyvale (94087) will get upgraded in the next couple of months so that we will soon get all the HD channels that other areas are getting, I will hang on to Comcast. As it is now, I am paying quite a bit of money for the few HD channels. The only cable channels that I watch a lot are ESPN and CNN, and the kids like Comedy Central when they're home on college breaks; the other local channels I can get with my roof-top antenna, although that means running new RG6 cables to different rooms.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

They're making room for TV Guide HD







Could be a nice way to get rid of their stretch-o-vision.


Mikef5, do you know the timeframe of when ADS gets implemented after a city has been upgraded?


----------



## zeldor

for reference in santa clara (lawrence and homestead) we get


702 KTVUDT

703 KNTVDT

704 KROND

705 KPIXDT

706 KICU HD

707 KGODT

709 KQEDHD

712 KBCW HD

715 NGCHD

718 A&EHD

719 MOJOHD

720 FSBAHDS

721 GOLFVS

722 HDT

723 ESPNHD

724 ESPN2HD

725 NFLHD

726 TNT HD

727 Universal HD

728 MHD

730 HBOHDP

732 MXH

734 StarzHD

735 TBS HD

736 SHOHD

740 MusicHD

+ 2 on demand HD


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11876021
> 
> 
> The HR20 is a much better machine than the Moto 64/34xx. It has more storage, including the ability to plug in an external drive, favorite channel lists, native output(which is big for some folks, including me).
> 
> 
> Some of the drawbacks are the 50 SP limit, which I can't imagine they won't fix in the future, and the funky skip function, which can be alleviated somewhat by by using the 3xFF-autocorrect trick, which in some ways is better than a skip as you only have to press it once and then hit the autocorrect(play).
> 
> 
> Also, so far, I've never had it stall when responding to remote inputs.
> 
> 
> No ads anywhere that I've seen either.



Sounds interesting. I really don't care for that "slip" function. And, I would miss OnDemand. But, I think I will seriously consider D* once they add TVJapan.


It's hard to overlook that much HD for $20-$30 less than I'm paying now, plus a better DVR.


As long as it has an OTA tuner (it has TWO), I should be able to pick up all of the KQED channels, so that part doesn't even concern me.


You know, if D* was smart, they'd include a QAM tuner!


BTW, how is the PQ on the locals, in general. I know that they used to be terrible. They certainly are on E*. And, what about SD nationals? Comcast has very good SD PQ in my area.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11880488
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, how is the PQ on the locals, in general. I know that they used to be terrible. They certainly are on E*. And, what about SD nationals? Comcast has very good SD PQ in my area.



To be quite honest, without having done a frame by frame comparison yet, they look identical to me. I keep expecting something to pop up that indicates something bad going on with the signal, but so far, so good.


The slip function can be overcome by the aforementioned 3xFF trick, and Directv has it's own version of OnDemand coming, currently being tested by a large group of testers, you can read about it at DBSTalk.


The box itself is more advanced than the Moto as well as it can be connected to a home network for pic/music file sharing/transfer.


At this point, for those in Comcast areas where upgrades have yet to be done, and even in areas that have been upgraded and are getting a snail's pace of HD added. DirecTV makes good sense as a provider. In 2 years, which I think is the contract period for DirecTV, Comcast should have everything in place and one could look at switching back.


I remember doing the waiting game with Comcast to add TNT-HD after missing the NBA playoffs one year, when the playoffs came around again I got Dish, and guess what, I still don't have TNT-HD from Comcast up here and it's been, I believe, 3 years now.


I'm keeping Comcast for now as it serves as another 2 tuners for recording conflicts on the local stations and it's only costing me about $28 a month, TiVo sub included. But for HD channel availability, DirecTV is really the best choice IMO. I'll probably be dumping Dish very soon, getting rid of these extra providers is something I've been wanting to do for some time and DirecTV's PQ along with the HD channels is making it much easier now.


----------



## Bill

Keenan, I don't think is is going to take Dish long to catch up to D*. Comcast says they will have 400 HD channels by the end of the year and 800 by the end of 2008. I don't think it is a good time to tie ones self up to a provider for 2 years.


----------



## smthrsd

Anyone notice the NHL Devil/Florida game on FSBA 720 on right now.


Also after searching on these forums for the answer, i wonder why doesnt fox sports just stream there sd on 720 instead of having the channel blank most of the time.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11881029
> 
> 
> I'm keeping Comcast for now as it serves as another 2 tuners for recording conflicts on the local stations and it's only costing me about $28 a month, TiVo sub included. But for HD channel availability, DirecTV is really the best choice IMO. I'll probably be dumping Dish very soon, getting rid of these extra providers is something I've been wanting to do for some time and DirecTV's PQ along with the HD channels is making it much easier now.



How do you get Comcast for $28/mo including TiVo? Do you still get the HD channels with basic limited? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11881146
> 
> 
> Keenan, I don't think is is going to take Dish long to catch up to D*. Comcast says they will have 400 HD channels by the end of the year and 800 by the end of 2008. I don't think it is a good time to tie ones self up to a provider for 2 years.



I don't like the idea of being tied to any provider, for any length of time, but, as I noted in the instance above, had I waited for Comcast to bring me TNT-HD, I'd still be watching those playoffs in SD.


Each individual has to weigh the pros/cons as to which provider works for them, in my case, I got tired of waiting a few years ago and that's why I ended up with so many. Now I can finally pare that down, and with DirecTV PQ basically the same as Comcast and having a boatload more HD channels, some HD channels BTW, that I don't see Comcast getting to me for at least another 12+ mos, it makes for a good choice for me.


Dish is basically fine, and I agree, they will probably go one to one with DirecTV on the amount of HD channels, but I just don't need both services now, and DirecTV has Sunday Ticket.


Another switch or wait point, does anyone think Comcast will get SciFi-HD before Battlestar Galactica starts up in Jan, especially on the 550 systems? I can just about take it to the bank that I won't get SciFi-HD from Comcast anytime soon, meanwhile, DirecTV has had it for 2 weeks.


Below link has a story on one analyst's take on the stock prices for cable vs DBS, saying basically that cable, by waiting so long to upgrade, has let the fox back in the hen-house, something many of us have been saying in this thread. Comcast simply waited too long and is still moving too slow.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post11874017 


Look, I like the Comcast service, I wish they could give me what I want, I'd like nothing more than to have them as my sole provider, but I've been waiting literally years for that to happen, and it's still not going to happen for probably at least another year. As I've said before, give me what I want and you'll get my money, as it is, the overwhelming bulk of my TV money each month is going elsewhere. Comcast could easily more than quintuple the amount of money they get from me each month, but they have to get me the product first.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11881371
> 
> 
> How do you get Comcast for $28/mo including TiVo? Do you still get the HD channels with basic limited? Thanks.



I get all the local HD channels with a Limited Basic sub, $18+taxes for the sub and I'm figuring about $8 for the TiVo sub. The $8 for the TiVo sub was all paid upfront BTW, so it's not part of my monthly expense, I pay $20.76 for Comcast local HD channels per month.


----------



## Bill

i've got E* but I'm tired of waiting for FSN-HD. It is supposed to be available by the middle of next month at the latest on the rebuild from Comcast. Plus with Comcast there is no commitment. I think Comcast is withholding FSN-HD from E*. They'll probably take it away from D* as soon as they get the chance.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11882124
> 
> 
> i've got E* but I'm tired of waiting for FSN-HD. It is supposed to be available by the middle of next month at the latest on the rebuild from Comcast. Plus with Comcast there is no commitment. I think Comcast is withholding FSN-HD from E*. They'll probably take it away from D* as soon as they get the chance.



Bill,


I think all the areas have FSN-HD, I'm in a 550 MHz area and have it. Where do you live ?? Comcast can't take FSN-HD from Directv they are bound by an existing contract to provide it to them. Before FSN was bought by Comcast FSN had a contract with Directv and Comcast has to honor that contract. After it expires is another story









I have no idea what the deal is with Dish, might be Dish doesn't want to pay what Comcast wants them to or it could be something else but money is normally the reason.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882215
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> I think all the areas have FSN-HD, I'm in a 550 MHz area and have it. Where do you live ?? Comcast can't take FSN-HD from Directv they are bound by an existing contract to provide it to them. Before FSN was bought by Comcast FSN had a contract with Directv and Comcast has to honor that contract. After it expires is another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the deal is with Dish, might be Dish doesn't want to pay what Comcast wants them to or it could be something else but money is normally the reason.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think Bill meant that Dish Network doesn't have FSN-HD.


On a different note, there have been some outages and very poor performance with Comcast in my area of Hayward for the past day or two. Digital is completely out and HD is too pixilated to watch.


I don't know whether to be excited (because they're upgrading







) or bummed (because I might miss my favorite games in HD this weekend







).


----------



## Bill

FSN-HD isn't on my Comcast cable- Sunnyvale. It's why I'm waiting for the rebuild. Why they didn't make room for it long ago is beyond me. I probably wouldn't have gone to E*. E* said they were going to get it last year. False promises are common to all the providers. When D*'s contract runs out, I bet FSN-HD will be gone.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11881477
> 
> 
> I get all the local HD channels with a Limited Basic sub, $18+taxes for the sub and I'm figuring about $8 for the TiVo sub. The $8 for the TiVo sub was all paid upfront BTW, so it's not part of my monthly expense, I pay $20.76 for Comcast local HD channels per month.



That sounds like a good plan for us. We're paying a little over $50 now, so we can save about $30 and only lose CNN and ESPN as far as we're concerned.


BTW, does the CableCard still work if we are on Basic Limited?


----------



## GameGod

Hi,


Anybody else notice that 703 KNTV HD feed is completely unwatchable tonight? My recording of tonights "My Name is Earl" is hosed. I'm on the San Mateo/Foster City head end.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11880488
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. I really don't care for that "slip" function. And, I would miss OnDemand. But, I think I will seriously consider D* once they add TVJapan.
> 
> 
> It's hard to overlook that much HD for $20-$30 less than I'm paying now, plus a better DVR.
> 
> 
> As long as it has an OTA tuner (it has TWO), I should be able to pick up all of the KQED channels, so that part doesn't even concern me.
> 
> 
> You know, if D* was smart, they'd include a QAM tuner!
> 
> 
> BTW, how is the PQ on the locals, in general. I know that they used to be terrible. They certainly are on E*. And, what about SD nationals? Comcast has very good SD PQ in my area.




A blow to your ATSC hope, the latest DirecTV DVR will not include ATSC tuner any more.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11882379
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good plan for us. We're paying a little over $50 now, so we can save about $30 and only lose CNN and ESPN as far as we're concerned.



Add 11.95 for Digital Classic over Basic and you will have those channels as well. (ESPN HD, and CNN HD when added I guess) CNN is currently unencrypted, so you get SD for now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11882373
> 
> 
> FSN-HD isn't on my Comcast cable- Sunnyvale. It's why I'm waiting for the rebuild. Why they didn't make room for it long ago is beyond me. I probably wouldn't have gone to E*. E* said they were going to get it last year. False promises are common to all the providers. When D*'s contract runs out, I bet FSN-HD will be gone.



Bill,


Didn't know there were areas with less than what I have in Milpitas but Sunnyvale and Milpitas are being upgraded and activated right now and it looks like they are doing more in the Sunnyvale area than they are in Milpitas, so you might be upgraded sooner than you think ( if they don't run into problems along the way ).


As far as FSN-HD being taken away, money speaks louder than the competition between Sat Co's and cable so I'd be surprised if it taken off Directv, they have lots of money that Comcast would love to have.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bill

How will they let me know when it is available and will it be the day of? I think exclusive FSN-HD is the most valuable.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11882498
> 
> 
> How will they let me know when it is available and will it be the day of? I think exclusive FSN-HD is the most valuable.



Bill,


To be honest I don't know how they will let you know, sometimes it just shows up or you will get a message on the Moto box. You should've received a snail mail from Comcast letting you know that your area is being upgraded. After that you should receive another snail mail that will have the activation dates ( mine said 15 Oct to 15 Nov ) and a sample lineup card with all the channels on it. Did you get those snail mails ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11882463
> 
> 
> A blow to your ATSC hope, the latest DirecTV DVR will not include ATSC tuner any more.



The HR21 won't. But, the HR20 does, and is still available. And, who knows what the HR22 will have?


----------



## Bill

Haven't gotten the second letter yet, not a good sign.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11882464
> 
> 
> Add 11.95 for Digital Classic over Basic and you will have those channels as well. (ESPN HD, and CNN HD when added I guess) CNN is currently unencrypted, so you get SD for now.



Can you add Digital Classic over Limited Basic? I thought you have to have Basic Expanded first.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882472
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> Didn't know there were areas with less than what I have in Milpitas but Sunnyvale and Milpitas are being upgraded and activated right now and it looks like they are doing more in the Sunnyvale area than they are in Milpitas, so you might be upgraded sooner than you think ( if they don't run into problems along the way ).
> 
> 
> As far as FSN-HD being taken away, money speaks louder than the competition between Sat Co's and cable so I'd be surprised if it taken off Directv, they have lots of money that Comcast would love to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in Sunnyvale, and I never received any upgrade notice.


BTW, when you say they are upgrading Sunnyvale, does that mean that we'll have a 850 MHz system? Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11882617
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten the second letter yet, not a good sign.



Bill,


Not necessarily, I didn't get mine until long after someone in the forum from Milpitas said they had gotten theirs and they just got activated last week. But I'd be checking the mail box if I were you or you might want to take a trip to your local Comcast center and see what they have to say.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bill

1 ghz I hope.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11882646
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, and I never received any upgrade notice.
> 
> 
> BTW, when you say they are upgrading Sunnyvale, does that mean that we'll have a 850 MHz system? Thanks.



Clau,


Last I heard the new upgraded areas will be 1 GHz. If someone that was recently upgraded in the Sunnyvale/Milpitas area could check if that is true I'd appreciate it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bill

Dish's DVR has two Sat and 1 OTA tuner. 3 programs can be recorded at the same time. I'm going to have to get two DVRs from Comcast!


----------



## Derek87

hi, i know i have read bits and pieces on this before, but in my rehashing through the threads, i couldn't seem to find the exact answer to this question, so please forgive me if this is old stuff:


my current package:

- limited basic ~15

- HDTV [have Moto 6200 box] ~7

- digital classic ~12

total with taxes : 35.75


what if i picked up a Tivo HD recorder (have the chance of maybe getting an old one and using the new $199 transfer of lifetime license)...


what would my new bill be?


is any savings on the ~7 above?


or am i looking at 35.75 + the cost of 2 cable cards?


what is the cost of those 2 cards?


thanks for any thoughts/experiences.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11882613
> 
> 
> The HR21 won't. But, the HR20 does, and is still available. And, who knows what the HR22 will have?



HR20 has stopped production in 9/30. So you'd be better hurry up. HR22 will be same as HR21 with 2 Sat tuners only.


From now on, DTV will not support ATSC anymo







re.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/11882758
> 
> 
> hi, i know i have read bits and pieces on this before, but in my rehashing through the threads, i couldn't seem to find the exact answer to this question, so please forgive me if this is old stuff:
> 
> 
> my current package:
> 
> - limited basic ~15
> 
> - HDTV [have Moto 6200 box] ~7
> 
> - digital classic ~12
> 
> total with taxes : 35.75
> 
> 
> what if i picked up a Tivo HD recorder (have the chance of maybe getting an old one and using the new $199 transfer of lifetime license)...
> 
> 
> what would my new bill be?
> 
> 
> is any savings on the ~7 above?
> 
> 
> or am i looking at 35.75 + the cost of 2 cable cards?
> 
> 
> what is the cost of those 2 cards?
> 
> 
> thanks for any thoughts/experiences.



My current bill is:

limit 13 + digital classic 12 = $25.

I have Mcard which is free.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11882379
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good plan for us. We're paying a little over $50 now, so we can save about $30 and only lose CNN and ESPN as far as we're concerned.
> 
> 
> BTW, does the CableCard still work if we are on Basic Limited?



Yes, CableCARD works with just Limited Basic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882472
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> Didn't know there were areas with less than what I have in Milpitas but Sunnyvale and Milpitas are being upgraded and activated right now and it looks like they are doing more in the Sunnyvale area than they are in Milpitas, so you might be upgraded sooner than you think ( if they don't run into problems along the way ).
> 
> 
> As far as FSN-HD being taken away, money speaks louder than the competition between Sat Co's and cable so I'd be surprised if it taken off Directv, they have lots of money that Comcast would love to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



There's really no chance of FSNBA not being carried by DirecTV. If FSNBA had never been on DirecTV then Comcast might have been able to claim that terrestrial loophole thing like they do in Philadelphia, but since it's already been on sat it just becomes a matter of money, something that DirecTV doesn't seem to have any problem spending. The idea that DirecTV will not carry the RSN in the 6th largest TV market is next to nil.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11883197
> 
> 
> HR20 has stopped production in 9/30. So you'd be better hurry up. HR22 will be same as HR21 with 2 Sat tuners only.
> 
> 
> From now on, DTV will not support ATSC anymo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re.



They won't need to, for basically the same reason cable doesn't either, they'll be carrying all the locals channels eventually.


----------



## Keenan

BTW, and I realize it was a week ago, but has anyone ever noticed this time/temp thing pop up on KGO/ABC? This was from Ugly Betty last Thursday. I've seen it happen about 2 times before. I'm guessing it's some sort of bleed-over from their weather channel? It lasts for about a minute.


----------



## blues96

Anyone know why this happens? Many times when I record the show Damages on FX, the recording ends up going for over 1000 minutes chewing up my space even with ADS. It only happens with this show. Any ideas?


Thanks


David

Mountain View


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11883434
> 
> 
> BTW, and I realize it was a week ago, but has anyone ever noticed this time/temp thing pop up on KGO/ABC? This was from Ugly Betty last Thursday. I've seen it happen about 2 times before. I'm guessing it's some sort of bleed-over from their weather channel? It lasts for about a minute.



That's from their time and temperature reminder (a little 5 second graphical screen) that they air before the show comes back on. but sometimes it doesn't turn off and still appears over the show.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/11883455
> 
> 
> Anyone know why this happens? Many times when I record the show Damages on FX, the recording ends up going for over 1000 minutes chewing up my space even with ADS. It only happens with this show. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> David
> 
> Mountain View



The same thing happens to me when I record Ghost Hunters on SciFi but only if I record the 11 PM episode on Wednesday night. When I wake up Thursday morning it will still be recording.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882597
> 
> 
> You should've received a snail mail from Comcast letting you know that your area is being upgraded. After that you should receive another snail mail that will have the activation dates ( mine said 15 Oct to 15 Nov ) and a sample lineup card with all the channels on it. Did you get those snail mails ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



About how long after the first letter did you receive the second letter?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/11882284
> 
> 
> On a different note, there have been some outages and very poor performance with Comcast in my area of Hayward for the past day or two. Digital is completely out and HD is too pixilated to watch.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to be excited (because they're upgrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or bummed (because I might miss my favorite games in HD this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



^ Me too my analog is unwatchable, HD goes in and out and so does digital. I would get excited but it is comcast.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/11883204
> 
> 
> My current bill is:
> 
> limit 13 + digital classic 12 = $25.
> 
> I have Mcard which is free.



hey lmsyl, thanks for the info. is that one Mcard enough for you to use two tuners on the Tivo?


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882670
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> Last I heard the new upgraded areas will be 1 GHz. If someone that was recently upgraded in the Sunnyvale/Milpitas area could check if that is true I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Pretty darn sure it's gonna be 1GHz out here in Sunnyvale -- there's some 1GHz equipment that's been installed recently at my apt complex.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/11883668
> 
> 
> That's from their time and temperature reminder (a little 5 second graphical screen) that they air before the show comes back on. but sometimes it doesn't turn off and still appears over the show.



Thanks, figured it was something like that.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/11885928
> 
> 
> hey lmsyl, thanks for the info. is that one Mcard enough for you to use two tuners on the Tivo?



Yes, Mcard can support multi-tuners.


----------



## hraner

Hello, if I just get limited basic(analog) service from Comcast, am I able to get a QAM tuner and decode the NBC/CBS/FOX/WB, etc HDTV? Or those signals are actually blocked if you don't subscribe to "Digital" tier?


Anyone knows what are the analog channels that HDTV channels are using?


Thanks!


----------



## Mikef5

*Update on the new HD channels*


Just got an email about the new HD channels that are being added to the Bay

Area. I will post it as I received it so there is no question on what was said or how it was said.


____________________________________________________________ ____


As promised, I'm letting the Forum members officially know, prior to the "public" release of this information, what three additional HD networks we will be launching in the Bay Area on November 15th.


The following HD networks will be added on Thursday, November 15, 2007.


History HD

HGTV HD

USA HD


As I mentioned in earlier emails, the time and effort the Forum members took to participate in the "what HD channels should we add next" survey during the summer was very instrumental in our ultimate selections for this round.


That's correct, I said this round. We will continue to add more HD content in the Bay Area, using our unrivaled On Demand service to add more hours of HD content each month, (with a goal of having 400 hours of HD On Demand content a month available by the end of next year) as well as launching more HD networks. Without disclosing too much competitive information, I anticipate the addition of another two networks in the not too distant future.


Bay Area Comcast customers will continue to see us migrate more channels from the "analogue" tiers, while simultaneously implementing new technology, that will allow us to add more and more HD content.


I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind the Forum members that we will eventually renumber our HD channel lineup in the Bay Area and that the neighborhoods in Sunnyvale and Milpitas who have been recently upgraded, will launch with the "new" lineup we will put in place throughout the Bay.


____________________________________________________________ __


I know this is not as many as was hoped for but there will be more added down the road. I just am happy they are finally getting rid of or migrating more of the analog channels to the digital tier to free up the bandwidth.


Also, the new Tivo/Comcast software has been released back East to " a few test customers only " so it looks like some customers will get to beta test it soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dailowai

Sweet! Thanks Mikef5! Nice to know that some of those extra channels on my guide will actually start working. Hopefully they will populate the rest as well by the end of the year... or at least fix my guide!


----------



## fender4645

I'll take what I can get.







Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11882597
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't know how they will let you know, sometimes it just shows up or you will get a message on the Moto box. You should've received a snail mail from Comcast letting you know that your area is being upgraded. After that you should receive another snail mail that will have the activation dates ( mine said 15 Oct to 15 Nov ) and a sample lineup card with all the channels on it. Did you get those snail mails ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Odd how many people mention some kind of notification from Comcast when a channel is added or about to be.


I get NOTHING, zip, nada, zilch. TBS-HD added for the playoffs? Great! But I only found out about it here. Since the channel number is located after the pay channels, I never would have known otherwise.


I get plenty of set top box messages telling me (over and over!) about some upcoming PPV event, but never about an added channel. And nothing shows up in the mail other than the bill.


-Dave


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11887641
> 
> *Update on the new HD channels*....
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the info - I doubt I would find out any other way. And not a bad set of channels as a group. I just hope none of them are stretch-O channels like TBS, TNT, and A&E (but that's not the fault of Comcast).


-Dave


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/11888911
> 
> 
> Odd how many people mention some kind of notification from Comcast when a channel is added or about to be.
> 
> 
> I get NOTHING, zip, nada, zilch. TBS-HD added for the playoffs? Great! But I only found out about it here. Since the channel number is located after the pay channels, I never would have known otherwise.
> 
> 
> I get plenty of set top box messages telling me (over and over!) about some upcoming PPV event, but never about an added channel. And nothing shows up in the mail other than the bill.
> 
> 
> -Dave



Don't feel bad I don't either, but the last one that I got that wasn't about PPV boxing or such was a job offer with Comcast in New Jersey










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*Late Breaking Update*


I just got off the phone with Mr. J. and he'd like to apologize for giving inaccurate info on the new channels. Comcast just signed the deal with Discovery Channel to also carry the Discovery Channel HD so there will be *4 new channels instead of just 3*. He also said more are in the works that will be released soon....


The Discovery Channel HD is the HD version of the SD channel, so now we'll have both the Discovery Theater HD and the Discovery Channel HD.


A lot of other things were discussed but like always I can't say anything about it but next year is going to be huge. Not just programing but some other stuff I'm really excited about.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nickybo

Finally!! I've been waiting for Discovery Channel HD for just about forever.


----------



## stugove

Mikef5, thanks as always for keeping us updated. My first reaction to the channels listed was somewhat underwhelmed... USA-HD will be good for shows like Burn Notice, not so interested in either History Channel or HGTV. The addition of Discovery's main channel in HD definitely uplifts the group.


What I'm really hoping for is the launch of FX in HD, hopefully in time for the upcoming season of The Shield!


----------



## Bill

Good but where's SCI-FI-HD?!


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11883423
> 
> 
> There's really no chance of FSNBA not being carried by DirecTV. If FSNBA had never been on DirecTV then Comcast might have been able to claim that terrestrial loophole thing like they do in Philadelphia, but since it's already been on sat it just becomes a matter of money, something that DirecTV doesn't seem to have any problem spending. The idea that DirecTV will not carry the RSN in the 6th largest TV market is next to nil.



Yes the RSN but not the HD-RSN. I wonder when the contract is up?


----------



## Bill

I guess that "400 HD channels" anouncement was actually "400 hours of OnDemand" HD.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11890391
> 
> 
> I guess that "400 HD channels" anouncement was actually "400 hours of OnDemand" HD.



Yeah, I thought the same.


Well, now I'm kinda interested on staying with Comcast. Oh and my wife hasn't allowed me to change to DirecTV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11890345
> 
> 
> Yes the RSN but not the HD-RSN. I wonder when the contract is up?



I have no idea, but with D* touting itself as the sports leader, I simply can't imagine they won't continue to carry FSNBA-HD.


----------



## walk

USA has what in HD?


Hopefully they will add Sci-Fi before the final season of Battlestar Galactica starts.


----------



## bobby94928

While I am happy about new HD channels, I was really hoping for Food HD. Oh well, maybe next go down.....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11890612
> 
> 
> USA has what in HD?
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will add Sci-Fi before the final season of Battlestar Galactica starts.



L&O:Criminal Intent(first run), Monk, Psych, The 4400, the US Open(tennis), not as much as major networks, but a respectable amount, especially compared to other 2nd tier HD channels. Plus they run re-runs of certain programs, L&O SVU is on in HD right now and it looks damn good. They also re-air shows like Life and other NBC primetime in HD and without the hideous popups NBC has been using lately.


----------



## stugove

Keenan, I completely forgot about Criminal Intent now being on USA, not to mention the re-runs of Life and other NBC shows that NBC doesn't re-run themselves (Chuck, for example, on Saturdays). Along with Burn Notice, when it returns, all good reasons to add USA-HD. Still, I'm looking forward to when FX-HD becomes a reality... the first service to offer it moves to the front as far as getting my business for a *long* time.


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks Mike,

Discovery HD is a very good addition.


Hopefully TBS, TNT etc finally wake up and give PST programming and non-stretch versions. There no excuse for not transmitting repeats in DVD quality.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stugove* /forum/post/11890900
> 
> 
> Keenan, I completely forgot about Criminal Intent now being on USA, not to mention the re-runs of Life and other NBC shows that NBC doesn't re-run themselves (Chuck, for example, on Saturdays). Along with Burn Notice, when it returns, all good reasons to add USA-HD. Still, I'm looking forward to when FX-HD becomes a reality... the first service to offer it moves to the front as far as getting my business for a *long* time.



Forgot about Burn Notice, great show.










I'm hoping D* has FX-HD lit up by the time Nip/Tuck starts up later this month.


----------



## siouxmoux

Is there anyone other news when Comcast will add CNN HD, Food HD HGTV HD, Sci Fi HD, Discovery HD , Science Channel , Animal Planet HD??


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11891305
> 
> 
> I'm hoping D* has FX-HD lit up by the time Nip/Tuck starts up later this month.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/11891497
> 
> 
> Is there anyone other news when Comcast will add CNN HD, Food HD HGTV HD, Sci Fi HD, Discovery HD , Science Channel , Animal Planet HD??



go back about 10-15 posts???


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11891675
> 
> 
> go back about 10-15 posts???



That hasn't been confirmed by Comcast yet...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11891720
> 
> 
> That hasn't been confirmed by Comcast yet...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



i stand by mikef5!!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11891910
> 
> 
> i stand by mikef5!!



Whoops! I missed that post!







Yes, very good news indeed. Not as much as I hoped for, but the top 3 of my list anyway.


thanks,

mike


----------



## dailowai

I bet these new channels will show up according to what my guide says now which I attached a few pages back. Maybe comcast will suprise us and add all the channels on my guide


----------



## diskus

So are there any plans to add Los Gatos to the world of the upgraded?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11891720
> 
> 
> That hasn't been confirmed by Comcast yet...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mike



Mike,


So what post do you think needs Comcast confirmation ?? Maybe I can confirm with Comcast the post that you refer to.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/11893427
> 
> 
> So are there any plans to add Los Gatos to the world of the upgraded?



Yes. It will begin as soon as they stop being such yuppie ***holes. So, be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/11893427
> 
> 
> So are there any plans to add Los Gatos to the world of the upgraded?



Sure are.







you can count on it.


----------



## hiker

Why can't Comcast get accurate info for 720 FSNBA-HD? Right now there is a football game on, Texas VS Iowa State, and guide shows "Off-Air". This happens frequently making it impossible to record. Both DCT-6200 and TiVo S3 are the same. Anyone getting proper guide info?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11894815
> 
> 
> Why can't Comcast get accurate info for 720 FSNBA-HD? Right now there is a football game on, Texas VS Iowa State, and guide shows "Off-Air". This happens frequently making it impossible to record. Both DCT-6200 and TiVo S3 are the same. Anyone getting proper guide info?



Hiker,


Probably the same reason that the Tivo Guide doesn't show the game being on. It's not Comcast or Tivo it's the company's that provide the guide info. It's been this way on that channel for along time, my guess is since it's not a full time channel it doesn't get updated like it should by those company's that provide the guide info. Another reason this should be a full time channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hiker

But the guide info is there for 40 FSN. In fact the description in the guide for 40 FSN for the game on right now has it listed as "HD". Why can't they just copy it from 40 to 720?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11894935
> 
> 
> But the guide info is there for 40 FSN. In fact the description in the guide for 40 FSN for the game on right now has it listed as "HD". Why can't they just copy it from 40 to 720?



Works for me, but that is a suggestion that should go to TvGuide or Zap2it or whoever provides the guide data, but that would be the simplest way to do it. I'm trying to get Comcast to make it a 24/7 channel which could help getting proper guide data.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11894597
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> So what post do you think needs Comcast confirmation ?? Maybe I can confirm with Comcast the post that you refer to.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sorry, I was on a trip for a couple of days and didn't see your post! Mea culpa! I thought he was referring to dailowai's post about the guide updates in his VMC system.


While you are talking to Mr J though, could you ask him why 860 ang 1 Ghz areas don't get any more HD channels than 750? I mean, my install higher frequency plant if you aren't going to use it? And 550 areas already have a different lineup than the rest...


thx

mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11895048
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was on a trip for a couple of days and didn't see your post! Mea culpa! I thought he was referring to dailowai's post about the guide updates in his VMC system.
> 
> 
> While you are talking to Mr J though, could you ask him why 860 ang 1 Ghz areas don't get any more HD channels than 750? I mean, my install higher frequency plant if you aren't going to use it? And 550 areas already have a different lineup than the rest...
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



I can ask but you have to remember Mr. J. is VP of Communications for Comcast on the West Coast so he's not a tech per sey but can find things out but it might take awhile for them to get back to him on those kinds of questions. Maybe Dave could shed some light on that subject










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

I doesn't look like it is just b/w issue. Comcast still seems to be negotiating contracts (see last minute update on Discovery HD by Mikef5). I would think negotiations is what is holding CNN, Animal Planet, FOOD Network etc back. Mikef5 already mentioned more are expected in Dec/Jan.


----------



## KStack

Mike F5 always comes with the good info. Thanks. Since my area is being updated, we should have the most available channels.


----------



## Fab2007

thanks for the update Mike -- I really hope one of the "other stuff" *is not* SDV as it would make the Tivo users among us quite unhappy.

For those who don't know, SDV (switched digital video) is a technology used by other cable cos to get more bandwidth. for example in Hawaii most of the HD content is offered in SDV.

The problem with SDV is that Tivo is, for now, not compatible with it, and a fix (a usb dongle) is still just paper-ware.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11889373
> 
> *Late Breaking Update*
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Mr. J. and he'd like to apologize for giving inaccurate info on the new channels. Comcast just signed the deal with Discovery Channel to also carry the Discovery Channel HD so there will be *4 new channels instead of just 3*. He also said more are in the works that will be released soon....
> 
> 
> The Discovery Channel HD is the HD version of the SD channel, so now we'll have both the Discovery Theater HD and the Discovery Channel HD.
> 
> 
> A lot of other things were discussed but like always I can't say anything about it but next year is going to be huge. Not just programing but some other stuff I'm really excited about.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/11896255
> 
> 
> thanks for the update Mike -- I really hope one of the "other stuff" *is not* SDV as it would make the Tivo users among us quite unhappy.
> 
> For those who don't know, SDV (switched digital video) is a technology used by other cable cos to get more bandwidth. for example in Hawaii most of the HD content is offered in SDV.
> 
> The problem with SDV is that Tivo is, for now, not compatible with it, and a fix (a usb dongle) is still just paper-ware.



Fab,


Most of what was discussed I can't talk about just yet but that being said I can say what was not said.










During the entire conversation never was the term SDV ever used or even hinted at and trust me as an owner of a TivoHD myself I was listening for those words. From what I can find about how Comcast is treating SDV I believe they are studying it as a possible option much further down the line. They are only testing SDV in a couple of systems back East and I don't see a big push coming from Comcast to use this anytime soon in other areas. I see a much bigger push in VOD and Linear Programing.


Time Warner Cable on the other hand is using it in a big way. My feeling on why they are doing this is to reclaim bandwidth quickly and on the cheap. They don't have to do major upgrades to their systems and can start adding more content now and they really don't care if their customers are adversely affected by it. I think Comcast is thinking further down the line and are building up their system infrastructures ( ie. getting systems up to 1 GHz ) and using other technology to help reclaim bandwidth ( ie. variation of mpeg2 compression or using mpeg4 compression schemes, shifting analog to digital etc.. ) without adversely affecting their customers. This an other things make me believe I should not worry about SDV becoming a reality in this area anytime soon.


My biggest complaint with Comcast is that they are slow doing some of the stuff that is needed ( bean counters always get in the way of progress







) but I'd rather they do it slowly and methodically and get it right than have to worry about them doing stuff like TWC is doing to their customers.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## diskus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11894702
> 
> 
> Yes. It will begin as soon as they stop being such yuppie ***holes. So, be prepared for a long wait.



Thanks for your deep insight


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/11897670
> 
> 
> Thanks for your deep insight



Yeah, that was a little uncalled for. Garypen, if you're just joking around it helps to put a smilie after your statement to let people know you're not serious. If you are serious then that's probably a comment you should keep to yourself. There's enough threads on these boards that are drama-ridden.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11898316
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a little uncalled for. Garypen, if you're just joking around it helps to put a smilie after your statement to let people know you're not serious. If you are serious then that's probably a comment you should keep to yourself. There's enough threads on these boards that are drama-ridden.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11895128
> 
> 
> I can ask but you have to remember Mr. J. is VP of Communications for Comcast on the West Coast so he's not a tech per sey but can find things out but it might take awhile for them to get back to him on those kinds of questions. Maybe Dave could shed some light on that subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I know this isn't the Sacramento thread; however, is there any way you could ask him about your neglected inland neighbor? We haven't seen a new HD channel in months.


----------



## jasonander

I live at the west end of Sunnyvale near Mountain View (94086) and finally received the upgrade letter today from Comcast that states we should be upgraded in the next two to three months. It's about frickin' time! If only we could get SciFi HD for the last season of BSG...


----------



## zeldor

Has anyone checked what channels are sent out the firewire port on the

dct-3416 unit lately? my mythtv box is getting better support now for firewire

devices and was wondering if it was worth the effort of hooking up my cable box

to my mythtv box.


----------



## pdp76

I'm thinking it may be something wrong with my QAM tuner, but maybe not. And just FYI, I have a Sharp LC37D5U, which is a little older. So here's my story:


Lately, all of a sudden, my QAM tuner is not picking up the local unencrypted broadcast channels anymore. I tried changing the Frequency type to HRC and IRC, from STD, and none of them worked. I try manually tuning to the channels, nothing comes up, I do a channel search, no local broadcast unencrypted channels are found. I also noticed lately, my cable signal has been worse than usual, most analog channels are fuzzier. (I'm in Fremont by the way). Also, a month ago, my cable modem service freaked out, again probably due to the signal quality issue. I had to change out a cable splitter to a better quality one to get it working again. And another piece of info, my other TV, a newer Sharp LC32D43U, can still pick up all the unencrypted broadcast channels fine.


So my 2 questions are:


1) Has anyone else noticed a degrade in signal quality around the Fremont area?

2) Do you think it's my QAM tuner that went bad or because the cable signal seems significantly worse that my older LC37D5U's QAM tuner can't pull in the channels anymore while my newer LC32D43U still can pull them in?


Thanks!


----------



## sfhub

As a general diagnostic rid of all your splitters and use as direct path as possible from the entry point. See if the situation improves.


However if it used to work and doesn't anymore you should look at what might have changed and reverse it.


It could be the tuner on the older Sharp just went bad, but I would look at all other possibilities before coming to that conclusion because it is rare (but not impossible) for that to happen.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/11901801
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it may be something wrong with my QAM tuner, but maybe not. And just FYI, I have a Sharp LC37D5U, which is a little older. So here's my story:
> 
> 
> Lately, all of a sudden, my QAM tuner is not picking up the local unencrypted broadcast channels anymore. I tried changing the Frequency type to HRC and IRC, from STD, and none of them worked. I try manually tuning to the channels, nothing comes up, I do a channel search, no local broadcast unencrypted channels are found. I also noticed lately, my cable signal has been worse than usual, most analog channels are fuzzier. (I'm in Fremont by the way). Also, a month ago, my cable modem service freaked out, again probably due to the signal quality issue. I had to change out a cable splitter to a better quality one to get it working again. And another piece of info, my other TV, a newer Sharp LC32D43U, can still pick up all the unencrypted broadcast channels fine.
> 
> 
> So my 2 questions are:
> 
> 
> 1) Has anyone else noticed a degrade in signal quality around the Fremont area?
> 
> 2) Do you think it's my QAM tuner that went bad or because the cable signal seems significantly worse that my older LC37D5U's QAM tuner can't pull in the channels anymore while my newer LC32D43U still can pull them in?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Try to use the SAME coaxial connection to the TV's when you compare the tuners. The problem may lie with the run of cables and the splitters.


----------



## Brian Conrad

A while back I had a problem with signals on my HDHomerun box and I had a hunch that it was the splitters because direct feed of the line worked fine. Now they sell splitters for "digital TV" as the older ones aren't good at higher frequencies and that's where the problem was with the higher channels like 110 and above.


----------



## walk

Not getting any sound on 705 (Raiders game).


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11903228
> 
> 
> Not getting any sound on 705 (Raiders game).



Same in San Ramon. Sound on the non-HD channel 5 though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11903228
> 
> 
> Not getting any sound on 705 (Raiders game).



Comcast problem. Audio fine via DirecTV(OTA pickup).


These are the times having ST is worth it, instead of watching the Raiders get pounded, again, I can watch Patriots/Cowboys, great game.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/11900816
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked what channels are sent out the firewire port on the
> 
> dct-3416 unit lately? my mythtv box is getting better support now for firewire
> 
> devices and was wondering if it was worth the effort of hooking up my cable box
> 
> to my mythtv box.



All channels are sent out all the time I think, but some are copy-protected and not recordable by non-secure devices. Some channels are protected 24/7 it seems, but others are only protected during certain shows (like FOX or ABC network shows).


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11903272
> 
> 
> Comcast problem. Audio fine via DirecTV(OTA pickup).
> 
> 
> These are the times having ST is worth it, instead of watching the Raiders get pounded, again, I can watch Patriots/Cowboys, great game.



Sound is back now. It's been going in and out all game.


----------



## reel_fan

Same thing in Livermore.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11895048
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was on a trip for a couple of days and didn't see your post! Mea culpa! I thought he was referring to dailowai's post about the guide updates in his VMC system.
> 
> 
> While you are talking to Mr J though, could you ask him why 860 ang 1 Ghz areas don't get any more HD channels than 750? I mean, my install higher frequency plant if you aren't going to use it? And 550 areas already have a different lineup than the rest...
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



MikeSM,


Your answer to your question on bandwidth usage....

*When the Forum members try to measure "their bandwidth" they should take into account that in addition to the video signals we push through our network, we also use the bandwidth for our cable modem service, our digital voice service, our back-office applications, video-on-demand access, etc. We also make sure to reserve some of our capacity for future growth. (Like the explosive increase in On Demand usage we have seen in the past year). Advancements in technology, (for example DOCSIS 3,0) and the federally mandated transition to Digital Television, are just two of many events that insure our network will remain robust enough in the future.
*


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11908719
> 
> 
> MikeSM,
> 
> 
> Your answer to your question on bandwidth usage....
> 
> *When the Forum members try to measure "their bandwidth" they should take into account that in addition to the video signals we push through our network, we also use the bandwidth for our cable modem service, our digital voice service, our back-office applications, video-on-demand access, etc. We also make sure to reserve some of our capacity for future growth. (Like the explosive increase in On Demand usage we have seen in the past year). Advancements in technology, (for example DOCSIS 3,0) and the federally mandated transition to Digital Television, are just two of many events that insure our network will remain robust enough in the future.
> *
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks. But in my system, there are no QAM carriers (and nothing else as far as I can tell) on the upper 60 Mhz of plant. That's room for 20 HD channels.


Why not use that room for HD channels? All the other markets have data demands, ondemand, etc... Will the guys who have 1 Ghz plant only get the same lineup that everyone does, despite 250 Mhz of extra capacity?


Thanks,

mike


----------



## mds54

A question for *DCH3416* users......

Do you get any red light indicators when recording? Some of us over in the DCH thread

are reporting that we get no lights, so it's not just my unit. Any ideas?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Yesterday afternoon there my 6200 box reset right in the middle of finishing a movie I was watching OnDemand. I suspect there was an outage somewhere along the line. But apparently the timecode for where I am in an OnDemand movie is kept on the box and not at the headend as it got reset to zero whereas when I started it was halfway through the movie. It took 6 minutes to fast forward to where I was in the movie. I think they need to add "chapters" even if they are just 10 minute intervals. If it had been a pay OnDemand and I lost it I would have definitely been on the phone to Comcast. Anyone ever have an outage on a paid OnDemand and not get the movie back?


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11871965
> 
> 
> Just as another data point, I am in 94085 as well, Fair Oaks & Maude and have not been upgraded yet.
> 
> 
> Given how long it took to even get cable internet here, I'd bet my area gets turned on closer to the Nov 15th date. More likely afterwards...



Well, I suppose I have to eat my words now. I was all set to be disappointed but decided to check my box on the first stated day of availability and voila! I'm upgraded!


Now I get to go back in this thread and read all the messages about channels that didn't concern me before.. NFL Net, etc. woo-hoo!


----------



## NorCal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11910315
> 
> 
> A question for *DCH3416* users......
> 
> Do you get any red light indicators when recording? Some of us over in the DCH thread
> 
> are reporting that we get no lights, so it's not just my unit. Any ideas?



JUst got a DCH3416 and NO Recording light here!!

Last week I took my old DCT6412 into the Livermore office because I was having problems with no sound on some of my playback recordings and I was also having issues with the 100% full must delete snafu, (when my actual consumption was only around 40%) So they gave me this new digital DCH3416model. After getting home ans setting this unit up, I really liked the new look of this model and having a little bigger hard drive (160GB) was a plus. One of the first things I noticed was it DID NOT have any recording indicator other than the "REC" on the face when using both tuners. I called comcast and they told me this unit did not have any record indicator. No reason, just doesn't have it???? To make matters worse, last Friday I set up to record two programs, and come to find the 100% full message on this new unit too. The FW 18.34 on this box is supposedly current. I don't get why Comcast or Motorola can't fix or attempt to address this bug.


IS anyone else around here having problems with the 100% full BS. I have read some of the DCH threads and it is mentioned often.


----------



## mfjonny

Ok, I am completely lost here folks and would really appreciate your help. Small disclaimer - I am a NOOB so lack the proper vocabulary, so please bear with me.


I have a 52" 1080i Panny CRT RPTV. Just recently setup my TV at new condo in Jack London Square, Oakland, with Comcast (using HDMI). Now, for some STRANGE reason, all of HD channels have content that is too big to display correctly on my TV. If I adjust the screen size to make everything fit at the top, then the bottom portion gets cut off, and vice versa. Same thing with side to side.


Is this a setting issue? HELP???


Oh, I have a 3416 box, latest gen., I believe.


-Jonny


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorCal* /forum/post/11913134
> 
> 
> JUst got a DCH3416 and NO Recording light here!!
> 
> IS anyone else around here having problems with the 100% full BS. I have read some of the DCH threads and it is mentioned often.



So how do we get Comcast to address this as a firmware upgrade?

(I've reported this bug to my local Comcast office, but don't know

if that will go anywhere)


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorCal* /forum/post/11913134
> 
> 
> JUst got a DCH3416 and NO Recording light here!!
> 
> .....I called comcast and they told me this unit did not have any record indicator. No reason, just doesn't have it????



That's pure BS. Several users in the other threads reported having the lights display until the last firmware rev! AND, you can see the unlit indicators on the front panel inbetween the "Messages" and "Standby" indicators. (They also appear in photos on the official Moto User's Guide)


----------



## fender4645

mfjohnny, make sure the Panny's display settings are correct. You should have the following options: full, zoom, just, and something else. You want to make sure you're using 'Full' when tuned to an HD channel (it should do this by default though). You should not have 'stretch' or 'zoom' at all. I have the 47" version of your TV so PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## siouxmoux

I thought bay area was going to get Fox Business Network today?? I remember reading an Comcast pr postings awhile back, that bay area the was included in the national rollout of FBN.


Also for thoses who are playing the comcast moving basic analog channels to digital tier 'At home game' TV Guide network is on ch 111 and AZN is now on ch 240


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11913313
> 
> 
> That's pure BS. Several users in the other threads reported having the lights display until the last firmware rev! AND, you can see the unlit indicators on the front panel inbetween the "Messages" and "Standby" indicators. (They also appear in photos on the official Moto User's Guide)



I'm gonna have to go and check because I thought that I was getting a record light when the background tuner was recording. (I can't remember if it was red or white, just that there was something.) Maybe I was at one point, and a FW update killed it? I know it says REC when the watched tuner is recording.


----------



## mds54

*garypen*:

The record light(s) should be red, to the left of the channel/time display.

The watched tuner recording still works with a "REC" display. If you DO

still have the recording lights, could you tell us what firmware rev you have?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11913263
> 
> 
> So how do we get Comcast to address this as a firmware upgrade?
> 
> (I've reported this bug to my local Comcast office, but don't know
> 
> if that will go anywhere)



MDS54,


Mr. J. is aware of this issue and the techs are looking into the problem. It seems this is a problem on some boxes and not on others. Since my area is not upgraded yet and we're not doing ADS I can't check it myself ( no 34xx box ), so if others are seeing this problem it might be helpful to report it here and if you are seeing the record light report that also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

If that's the case, and these different boxes are running the same FW, then there must be some difference in HW between boxes of the same model. Perhaps they used chips from different fabs or something.


In any case, I'll check to see if I still have the lights, what FW I've got.


----------



## NorCal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11913695
> 
> 
> MDS54,
> 
> 
> Mr. J. is aware of this issue and the techs are looking into the problem. It seems this is a problem on some boxes and not on others. Since my area is not upgraded yet and we're not doing ADS I can't check it myself ( no 34xx box ), so if others are seeing this problem it might be helpful to report it here and if you are seeing the record light report that also.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks Mike & Mr. J for at least letting us know Comcast is aware of this 100% full error problem. Up until last week, I had been using the DCT6412

(2nd gen) model for the last 3 or 4 yrs, and considering all the record/ deletes I had put on it, I will say it performed very well. It was about 3 weeks ago when I first encountered the 100% full problem. I had it happen about 4 times in the last 3 weeks. So I took it in last week and got their new DCH3416. It performed flawlessly for a week. However last Friday I got the 100% full error on this new box. Grrrrrrrrr !!

I have found, if I record a couple 1-2 minute recordings of miscellanous offerings, when I do get the 100% full message I use these recordings as the sacraficial lambs that I can delete, and then the DVR will read the correct amount of space used. However this only works if I can catch it when it happens...otherwise it will not record.


Firmware 18.34

NO RED DOT RECORD LIGHT either


Thanks Mike for all your help.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11913695
> 
> 
> MDS54,
> 
> Mr. J. is aware of this issue and the techs are looking into the problem. It seems this is a problem on some boxes and not on others. Since my area is not upgraded yet and we're not doing ADS I can't check it myself ( no 34xx box ), so if others are seeing this problem it might be helpful to report it here and if you are seeing the record light report that also.



Alright!!! Mikef5 and Mr. J. come through again! Thank you!!!

I've enclosed two links below from other AVS Comcast threads dealing

with this same issue. It seems that the problem is fairly well widespread

throughout the country. Hopefully it will only require a firmware update.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=916296 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=789805&page=6 


As for myself, I received my brand-new unit on 10/13 and have never seen the records lights display.
*Firmware version: 18.34*


----------



## oldskoolboarder

So D* keeps adding HD channels, more today. What about us in the SF Bay Area?


I dropped D* and moved to an S3 w/ Comcast. I haven't heard any word from Comcast besides the TBS HD that was added.


----------



## bender2929

Um.. potentially stupid question, but how do I access the On Demand programming? Having just been upgraded, this is one feature I especially wanted to try out.


Hitting the "On Demand" button on the remote does nothing, nor does manually tuning to channel 1. I don't see any items in the menu referring to On Demand either.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11914683
> 
> 
> Um.. potentially stupid question, but how do I access the On Demand programming? Having just been upgraded, this is one feature I especially wanted to try out.
> 
> 
> Hitting the "On Demand" button on the remote does nothing, nor does manually tuning to channel 1. I don't see any items in the menu referring to On Demand either.



On Demand will only go live later for 550Mhz areas. A post earlier from Mr J via Mikef5 details this.


Kevin


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11914683
> 
> 
> Um.. potentially stupid question, but how do I access the On Demand programming? Having just been upgraded, this is one feature I especially wanted to try out.
> 
> 
> Hitting the "On Demand" button on the remote does nothing, nor does manually tuning to channel 1. I don't see any items in the menu referring to On Demand either.



Since you were just upgraded, it normally takes about a month for Comcast to certify and test the equipment for VOD but from what I've been able to find out about the upgrades, they have gone very well with little to no problems so things may go faster but that would be the normal time frame....just an educated guess on my part










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nickybo

I was pleased to find that the new channels are here now as well! Now that it's happened should (and can I?) go to the nearest Comcast office and trade in my DCT6412 III for the DCH post haste??


----------



## sonpham

Has Comcast begun installing M-cards in San Francisco? I've read reports of them appearing in other parts of the Bay Area. I have an appointment for an install later this month and the CSR mentioned that the M-cards weren't available in my area yet. Just thought I'd double-check. We're in the Mission if it matters.


Thanks.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/11914511
> 
> 
> So D* keeps adding HD channels, more today. What about us in the SF Bay Area?
> 
> 
> I dropped D* and moved to an S3 w/ Comcast. I haven't heard any word from Comcast besides the TBS HD that was added.



Here's the list:


Cartoon Network (Channel 296)

Fox Business (Channel 359)

Fuel TV (Channel 612)

FX (Channel 248)

HGTV (Channel 229-1)

Speed (Channel 607)



Regional Sports Networks:


FSN Detroit (Channel 636)

FSN Southwest (Channel 643)

FSN West (Channel 652)

FSN Prime Ticket (Channel 653)


They are beginning to do some advertising about this too. The funny thing is that none of these are on their 2nd bird. All this is still being done via DirecTV 10's transponders.


I am sure they are adding them incrementally as the networks are ready (many of these nets are launching on DirecTV). But this also keeps them in the news, and people still waiting for the MSO's to respond.


I have noticed some shuffling around of QAM channels in my system, and at least 2 new HD channels are active now in an encrypted format, so I can't tell what's there. These are the result of CSPAN 2 moving. But there is only so much CSPAN to move. They need to dump the local government channels, and then start with GOLF and other tertiary programs on analog.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## garypen

I checked my DCH, and the record light does NOT come on when recording on the background tuner. Funny I hadn't really noticed that before. When did the latest FW update come down?


----------



## mds54

From everything I've read on related threads, this seems to be something that worked fine on the older firmware, but was knocked out on 18.34. It might just take another firmware upgrade to restore the lights. The actual recording function still works.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/11916288
> 
> 
> I was pleased to find that the new channels are here now as well! Now that it's happened should (and can I?) go to the nearest Comcast office and trade in my DCT6412 III for the DCH post haste??



Sure

Only if you won't miss the red light









and if you are going use the HDMI port, ask for a cable.

and Santa Cruz needs the 6412s


my DCH record light is out too, but it records ok . .


----------



## garypen

I'm not sure if this is against the forum rules. If so, I apologize.

But, I figure since we're all local Bay Area gearheads, you guys might wanna

know that I have a 5-6 week old Onkyo TX-SR705 THX-certified AV receiver to sell.


I'd rather not deal with shipping it back to the retailer, if they'll

even let me after 40 days. (They have a 30 day return policy.) I'd

rather sell it locally for a few bucks less than I paid.


Specs are here:
http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=...s=Receiver&p=i 


Anyway, if anyone is interested, send me a PM.


(Nothing is wrong with it. It's a sweet little unit. I just miss the Denon look, feel, and sound

that I'm used to.)


----------



## theman23

Got a message this morning saying that On November 15th Comcast is adding HGTV-HD, History HD, and USA HD.


That's great and all but I was really hoping to get FX-HD before Nip/Tuck starts. Oh well, I guess I'll stick to watching it in SD...


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11913070
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose I have to eat my words now. I was all set to be disappointed but decided to check my box on the first stated day of availability and voila! I'm upgraded!



Can you tell us other Sunnyvale residents that are still not yet upgraded which part of Sunnyvale you are in?


By the way, I *JUST* got "the letter" yesterday. It stated within two to three months my area will be upgraded. Let's see if Comcast will give me an early Christmas present.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11919873
> 
> 
> Can you tell us other Sunnyvale residents that are still not yet upgraded which part of Sunnyvale you are in?
> 
> 
> By the way, I *JUST* got "the letter" yesterday. It stated within two to three months my area will be upgraded. Let's see if Comcast will give me an early Christmas present.




My parents just got 'the letter' yesterday also and are hoping for it soon...near Sunnyvale Jr. High (bordered by El Camino/Knickerbocker/Mary/Hollenbeck)


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11917022
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> Only if you won't miss the red light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you are going use the HDMI port, ask for a cable.
> 
> and Santa Cruz needs the 6412s
> 
> 
> my DCH record light is out too, but it records ok . .




Every time I see a comcast truck in Santa Cruz I get excited-then reality sets in...


Several friends and family down here have been so impressed with my 50 inch NEC HDTV they want to get one. I should send Comcast a picture of the looks on their faces when I try to explain what HD channels we get, that we dont get ABC-HD (without using QAM that the comcast box doesnt recognize), that we may or not be upgraded, and that if they lived within a 30 minute drive they would pay the same price and may get many more or less HD channels.


Then I start in about why they can not get our locals on HD by using Direct or Dish...


Thank goodness our local politics are not so messed up


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11919873
> 
> 
> Can you tell us other Sunnyvale residents that are still not yet upgraded which part of Sunnyvale you are in?
> 
> 
> By the way, I *JUST* got "the letter" yesterday. It stated within two to three months my area will be upgraded. Let's see if Comcast will give me an early Christmas present.



I also got that same letter yesterday from the South Bay Vice President of Comcast. I'm in 94087, and we have not been upgraded yet.


----------



## twnpks05

Comcast message today reads:


Due to the number of High Definition launches in 2007

eff Nov 15 we are _realigning_ the HD lineup.

We are also launching HGTV History and USA in HD.

Please call for more information.


What do you think "realignment" means? Are they going to introduce different tiers? Higher cost?


Matt


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/11921587
> 
> 
> Comcast message today reads:
> 
> 
> Due to the number of High Definition launches in 2007
> 
> eff Nov 15 we are _realigning_ the HD lineup.
> 
> We are also launching HGTV History and USA in HD.
> 
> Please call for more information.
> 
> 
> What do you think "realignment" means? Are they going to introduce different tiers? Higher cost?
> 
> 
> Matt



Matt,


This was explained in this post a couple of days ago, here's the link... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11887641 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11921692
> 
> 
> Matt,
> 
> This was explained in this post a couple of days ago, here's the link... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11887641



Mikef5: I read the linked posting and I still have the same question as Matt....

I have no idea what is meant by realignment. Will our HD channel numbers be changed, or the sequence of the channels? Did I miss something?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11922209
> 
> 
> Mikef5: I read the linked posting and I still have the same question as Matt....
> 
> I have no idea what is meant by realignment. Will our HD channel numbers be changed, or the squence of the channels? Did I miss something?



Here's the quote....

*I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind the Forum members that we will eventually renumber our HD channel lineup in the Bay Area and that the neighborhoods in Sunnyvale and Milpitas who have been recently upgraded, will launch with the "new" lineup we will put in place throughout the Bay.
*


Realign = renumber

That's all it means.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11919873
> 
> 
> Can you tell us other Sunnyvale residents that are still not yet upgraded which part of Sunnyvale you are in?
> 
> 
> By the way, I *JUST* got "the letter" yesterday. It stated within two to three months my area will be upgraded. Let's see if Comcast will give me an early Christmas present.



I live in the Ponderosa neighborhood (El Camino/Reed/Wolfe/Lawrence) and we are not upgraded yet. However, I have seen lots of activity with CableCom trucks in the area. Keeping my fingers crossed that we will be switched on within a month!


-Steve


----------



## Mikef5

Here's a sample of the new lineup that is going to be for the entire Bay Area eventually.
Attachment 92111 


Laters,

Mikef5

 

SunnyvaleMilpitas.pdf 183.779296875k . file


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/11921587
> 
> 
> Comcast message today reads:
> 
> 
> Due to the number of High Definition launches in 2007
> 
> eff Nov 15 we are _realigning_ the HD lineup.
> 
> We are also launching HGTV History and USA in HD.
> 
> Please call for more information.



Does that mean that those three HD channels will be added Nov 15?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11922632
> 
> 
> Does that mean that those three HD channels will be added Nov 15?



Mr. J said that specifically several days back. Yes, we get those 3 new HD channels on Nov 15.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11922632
> 
> 
> Does that mean that those three HD channels will be added Nov 15?



Gary,


I posted that on the 12th of Oct ....... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11887641 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

you guys should keep up with mike's posts. i read his stuff religiously. by the time i got the message on my box, it was old stale news


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11922716
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> I posted that on the 12th of Oct ....... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11887641
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's like 4 days ago. What am I, the Amazing Kreskin?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11922606
> 
> 
> Here's a sample of the new lineup that is going to be for the entire Bay Area eventually.
> Attachment 92111
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not to diminish your tremendous efforts on keeping us informed, but that list is rather meaningless isn't it? It may look like that today or next month, but I sure hope it doesn't look like that 6 mos from now.


----------



## slp0323




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11922606
> 
> 
> Here's a sample of the new lineup that is going to be for the entire Bay Area eventually.
> Attachment 92111
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I had a couple of questions: 1. Is ALL of Sunnyvale being upgraded? 2. I noticed on that list there is no mention of NFL HD. Is this channel not going to be available in Sunnyvale?


-slp


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11923028
> 
> 
> Not to diminish your tremendous efforts on keeping us informed, but that list is rather meaningless isn't it? It may look like that today or next month, but I sure hope it doesn't look like that 6 mos from now.



Jim,


I said that was a sample lineup, that is how they are going to arrange the channels, not what's going to be available in the future. The reason for the channel renumbering is to get everyone to have the same channel numbers and to open up space between the channels to add more channels down the line without having go through the renumbering again.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slp0323* /forum/post/11923157
> 
> 
> I had a couple of questions: 1. Is ALL of Sunnyvale being upgraded? 2. I noticed on that list there is no mention of NFL HD. Is this channel not going to be available in Sunnyvale?
> 
> 
> -slp



Yes, all of Sunnyvale is going to be upgraded.


SAMPLE lineup not an actual lineup, this is to show how the channels are going to appear in the new lineup. That sample lineup was months ago before NFL-HD was added.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11922986
> 
> 
> That's like 4 days ago. What am I, the Amazing Kreskin?



Gary,


I'm going to give you the benefit of a doubt that you are joking but if you're not I won't answer your questions for now on, someone else will have to do it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

it will be a glorious day when comcast realigns the HD channels again to their rightful place from 1-100 (or however many you want) and analog/SD channels are moved somewhere deep deep where i can't see them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11922606
> 
> 
> Here's a sample of the new lineup that is going to be for the entire Bay Area eventually.
> Attachment 92111



No NFL or TBS?


That looks like the _old_ lineup... (HD I mean).


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11923415
> 
> 
> No NFL or TBS?



he just said, its a sample, not your area's actual lineup. of course NFL and TBS HD will fit in there somewhere, and eventually all the new HD channels will find a 700 number too.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11923415
> 
> 
> No NFL or TBS?
> 
> 
> That looks like the _old_ lineup... (HD I mean).



I GIVE UP


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11923395
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> I'm going to give you the benefit of a doubt that you are joking but if you're not I won't answer your questions for now on, someone else will have to do it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ya just have to understand Gary. He is a standup comedian in the evening.

http://www.garypenovich.com/about.html


----------



## walk

Sorry I didn't see the other reponses before I posted... I get the internet mailed to me once a week...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11923297
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I said that was a sample lineup, that is how they are going to arrange the channels, not what's going to be available in the future. The reason for the channel renumbering is to get everyone to have the same channel numbers and to open up space between the channels to add more channels down the line without having go through the renumbering again.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I got that, it's just that the numbering doesn't really look any different than what I have now, other than the fact that we have barely a third of the channels on that list.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11923583
> 
> 
> Yes, I got that, it's just that the numbering doesn't really look any different than what I have now, other than the fact that we have barely a third of the channels on that list.



FRACK !!!!


Sorry, I posted the really old SAMPLE lineup card without checking it. Let me scan my lineup card I got in the mail and I'll post that. Thanks for making me look again Jim...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/11899158
> 
> 
> I live at the west end of Sunnyvale near Mountain View (94086) and finally received the upgrade letter today from Comcast that states we should be upgraded in the next two to three months. It's about frickin' time! If only we could get SciFi HD for the last season of BSG...



Ditto...west end of Sunnyvale too, and letter came in yesterday.

And ditto for the BSG comment as well.


Cheers,

Durny1


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11923637
> 
> 
> FRACK !!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I posted the really old SAMPLE lineup card without checking it. Let me scan my lineup card I got in the mail and I'll post that. Thanks for making me look again Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



This is the card I got in the mail, it still is a SAMPLE lineup card and will probably change before I get upgraded. Sorry for posting that old sample, I should've checked it first.
Attachment 92119 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11923637
> 
> 
> FRACK !!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I posted the really old SAMPLE lineup card without checking it. Let me scan my lineup card I got in the mail and I'll post that. Thanks for making me look again Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey, somebody has to keep an eye on you.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11923028
> 
> 
> Not to diminish your tremendous efforts on keeping us informed, but that list is rather meaningless isn't it? It may look like that today or next month, but I sure hope it doesn't look like that 6 mos from now.



Actually, I didn't even see TBS-HD. Don't we have that now?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11923985
> 
> 
> Actually, I didn't even see TBS-HD. Don't we have that now?



I think the point of his post was that the channel numbers of many of the existing HD channels are changing. Additional chennels will fit into the new scheme being laid out.


Personally, I think it's silly to change these channels around, but this may the prelude to some new tiering, etc...


thanks,

Mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11924262
> 
> 
> I think the point of his post was that the channel numbers of many of the existing HD channels are changing. Additional chennels will fit into the new scheme being laid out.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think it's silly to change these channels around, but this may the prelude to some new tiering, etc...
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mike



MikeSM,


Exactly the point, it's just a sample lineup subject to change and not written in stone. They want to get all the channel lineups to be the same in every area and space it out so there is room to add new channels and not do this again anytime soon. Nothing more than that.


I've heard nothing on new tiering at all, the reason I gave you guys is the reason that was given to me....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

I'm all for a new numbering schema, if it will make more sense. I've never been happy with Comcast's channel arrangement, as I have mentioned previously.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11922606
> 
> 
> Here's a sample of the new lineup that is going to be for the entire Bay Area eventually.
> Attachment 92111
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, that's a very impressive lineup. Is there any documentation about which package gets what channels? I also note that VS is available in HD, on 721. Were those recent Cal and Stanford football games carried in HD also?


There is so much more (and better) info on this thread than on the Comcast website...


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11924593
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's a very impressive lineup. Is there any documentation about which package gets what channels? I also note that VS is available in HD, on 721. Were those recent Cal and Stanford football games carried in HD also?
> 
> 
> There is so much more (and better) info on this thread than on the Comcast website...



Sorry, just saw the newly posted lineup card, and it groups the channels by packages. Looks like Limited + Digital Classic gets me what I want.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11924516
> 
> 
> I'm all for a new numbering schema, if it will make more sense. I've never been happy with Comcast's channel arrangement, as I have mentioned previously.



I don't know if it's going to make more or less sense but here's what I want to happen with this.


1) Get all areas to have the same channels and channel numbers

2) Get all areas to have the same packages available in every area

3) Have the same pricing for these packages to be the same in every area.

Basically, no matter what area you are in you have access to the same packages at the same price.

4) When new channels are added they are added to all areas at the same time.


I would hazard a guess that is what Comcast is shooting for once the infrastructure is built up in the Bay Area....if not.. once my area gets upgraded this will be next on my agenda to help get adopted here in the Bay Area. It just doesn't make sense for everything to be so different in different areas of the Bay Area ( once the upgrades are done for the entire Bay Area )










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/11919873
> 
> 
> Can you tell us other Sunnyvale residents that are still not yet upgraded which part of Sunnyvale you are in?
> 
> 
> By the way, I *JUST* got "the letter" yesterday. It stated within two to three months my area will be upgraded. Let's see if Comcast will give me an early Christmas present.



I'm in 94085, around Fair Oaks & Maude.


BTW, I got "the letter" way back near the end of May.


And I don't know if it was related to the upgrades, but a couple weeks ago, around the end of September, I had a lot of cable modem outages. Maybe that's a sign the node is getting upgraded and will be turned on soon?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11924726
> 
> 
> 3) Have the same pricing for these packages to be the same in every area.
> 
> Basically, no matter what area you are in you have access to the same packages at the same price.



speaking of pricing...Looks like Comcast is jacking up prices on 11/15. The middle of the SJ Mercury Sports section has a bunch of public notices about the increased pricing.


For "digital standard" in Sunnyvale the price goes from $78 to $88 as one example (ouch) and the HD/DVR goes to $14 (from $12)...maybe that will be the new standard


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11925598
> 
> 
> I'm in 94085, around Fair Oaks & Maude.
> 
> 
> BTW, I got "the letter" way back near the end of May.
> 
> 
> And I don't know if it was related to the upgrades, but a couple weeks ago, around the end of September, I had a lot of cable modem outages. Maybe that's a sign the node is getting upgraded and will be turned on soon?



Same story (letter in May, cable/internet outages in Sep.) here in 94089, near Mathilda/101/237 nexus. Also got the brochure about the new lineup a couple weeks ago indicating it would go live between 10/15 and 11/15. Strangely, the brochure made _no mention_ about introduction of OnDemand (which I find hard to believe will not be launched -- have any insight on that Mikef5?).


----------



## Keenan

Software version 9.2 for the S3 and the TiVo HD is rolling out. Looks like it includes the eSATA external storage feature.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...hreadid=370220


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/11929624
> 
> 
> Same story (letter in May, cable/internet outages in Sep.) here in 94089, near Mathilda/101/237 nexus. Also got the brochure about the new lineup a couple weeks ago indicating it would go live between 10/15 and 11/15. Strangely, the brochure made _no mention_ about introduction of OnDemand (which I find hard to believe will not be launched -- have any insight on that Mikef5?).



See post 3515 for Mikef5's answer, but basically, it seems OnDemand will come on about 30 days after the upgrade happens.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11923297
> 
> 
> The reason for the channel renumbering is to get everyone to have the same channel numbers and to open up space between the channels to add more channels down the line without having go through the renumbering again.



For the HD channel renumbering, I understand the channel number unification goal, but what does that have to do with opening up space between channels? The channel #s for HD are channel-mapped into their slots so they can move the underlying channel (making space) all they want with or without renumbering.


EDIT: Oh, I see, you mean open up space as in channel numbering gaps vs physical bandwidth. My mistake.


> Quote:
> I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind the Forum members that we will eventually renumber our HD channel lineup in the Bay Area and that the neighborhoods in Sunnyvale and Milpitas who have been recently upgraded, will launch with the "new" lineup we will put in place throughout the Bay.


----------



## Grandude

Keenan,

The sun just came out in Santa Rosa, and the local rag just reported that Santa Rosa will be getting 1 gigahertz Comcast, first in the county.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/11933295
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> The sun just came out in Santa Rosa, and the local rag just reported that Santa Rosa will be getting 1 gigahertz Comcast, first in the county.



Thanks, I'll check it out, and the sun does look nice today, hopefully it will stick around for awhile.


----------



## ssmobin

I am thinking of switching from comcast to astound. anyone have any experience with astound? good? bad?


----------



## rsra13

astound? *googling it*


It looks pretty similar to Comcast, but with a little less HD channels if that's important to you.


----------



## ssmobin

I just found an astound thread from my city. They have the exact same HD lineup as comcast and they are much cheaper. I just put my order in, bye bye comcast!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/11934051
> 
> 
> astound? *googling it*
> 
> 
> It looks pretty similar to Comcast, but with a little less HD channels if that's important to you.


----------



## walk

Huge headline on the front page of the Santa Rosa Press Democrat today about Comcast raising their pricing.


Wow talk about BAD timing.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11934925
> 
> 
> Huge headline on the front page of the Santa Rosa Press Democrat today about Comcast raising their pricing.
> 
> 
> Wow talk about BAD timing.



Let me get this straight, DirecTV adds 45 more HD channels at a lower total price for video and DVR's than Comcast, Comcast plans to add 3 whole channels in response, but is raising rates pretty steeply at the same time, not just for service but for each DVR you have? Are they crazy?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## garypen

Didn't they just raise it a couple of weeks ago?


I hope D* gets TVJapan soon!


----------



## walk

Yes...


They raised prices all-around last year, and AGAIN for certain services (like HDTV box fee) earlier in THIS year....


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssmobin* /forum/post/11934357
> 
> 
> I just found an astound thread from my city. They have the exact same HD lineup as comcast and they are much cheaper. I just put my order in, bye bye comcast!



How is it some of you get a choice as to cable provider while the rest of us in the Bay Area area are stuck with Comcast or moving on to sat? (And no, let's not make this a discussion of U-Verse).


Astound sounds better than comcast, not only TV but also internet where they offer 10Mbps download speeds.


----------



## walk

It says the prices for standard cable, Digital and DVR are going up 9.6%.


It does say the price for basic cable is going down 11%.


Yep, after a couple of the 12 month promotions I have right now are up (in May) I will seriously look at switching to dish, only keeping basic cable for HD locals and the HSI bundle discount...


Seriously, WHAT are they thinking??


----------



## walk

Looks like Astound is only available in Concord/Walnut Creek and SF/Peninsula.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/11929624
> 
> 
> Same story (letter in May, cable/internet outages in Sep.) here in 94089, near Mathilda/101/237 nexus. Also got the brochure about the new lineup a couple weeks ago indicating it would go live between 10/15 and 11/15. Strangely, the brochure made _no mention_ about introduction of OnDemand (which I find hard to believe will not be launched -- have any insight on that Mikef5?).



VOD normally comes approximately 30 days after the node is activated, that is the normal time frame.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Huge headline on the front page of the Santa Rosa Press Democrat today about Comcast raising their pricing. Wow talk about BAD timing.



BAD move Comcast, especially when you see what the folks that have

already left Comcast for DTV are saying........

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=924381


----------



## garypen

I'm tellin ya. As soon as D* gets TVJ, it's sayonara Comcast.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11935686
> 
> 
> It does say the price for basic cable is going down 11%.
> 
> 
> Yep, after a couple of the 12 month promotions I have right now are up (in May) I will seriously look at switching to dish, only keeping basic cable for HD locals and the HSI bundle discount...



That is almost exactly what I have now. Basic, one HD box and HSInternet and Dish for everything else. Found I need two VIP622s just to keep up with the shows I like to see but the 622 is better, from what I read here and there, than the Comcast DVRs.


I'm on the Healdsburg head-end so very reliable as compared to Santa Rosa. I guess once SR upgrades to one gigahertz they will probably be very reliable too with even more to offer.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11936186
> 
> 
> BAD move Comcast, especially when you see what the folks that have
> 
> already left Comcast for DTV are saying........
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=924381



Hey, but DirecTV doesn't have KRON in HD!










Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11937398
> 
> 
> Hey, but DirecTV doesn't have KRON in HD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Yup, that's a real deal breaker there...


----------



## millerwill

If you have more than one HDTV in the house, don't you have to have a separate Direct TV for each one? (Haven't investigated this in a long time.)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11937528
> 
> 
> If you have more than one HDTV in the house, don't you have to have a separate Direct TV for each one? (Haven't investigated this in a long time.)



Yep. You need a STB for each HDTV, just like you do with Comcast now if you want anything but the locals in HD.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11937588
> 
> 
> Yep. You need a STB for each HDTV, just like you do with Comcast now if you want anything but the locals in HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Are you overlooking that some HDTVs have built-in digital cable tuners (QAM) and accept cablecards so no STB is needed. Will do the same as cable STB for all digital channels except no guide, no VOD and no ordering of PPV.


----------



## wish_i_had_hdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11937470
> 
> 
> Yup, that's a real deal breaker there...



The real deal breaker for me with D* is the 2 year agreement.










But even given that it seems attractive especially if the price is going up again with Comcast.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11935686
> 
> 
> It says the prices for standard cable, Digital and DVR are going up 9.6%.
> 
> 
> It does say the price for basic cable is going down 11%.
> 
> 
> Yep, after a couple of the 12 month promotions I have right now are up (in May) I will seriously look at switching to dish, only keeping basic cable for HD locals and the HSI bundle discount...
> 
> 
> Seriously, WHAT are they thinking??



PS At least in several markets, the reason they say they need to increase prices is because of all the new HD programming they've added. (I am NOT kidding!)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastrates101607.htm 


I guess TBS in HD was really expensive...










Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11937662
> 
> 
> Are you overlooking that some HDTVs have built-in digital cable tuners (QAM) and accept cablecards so no STB is needed. Will do the same as cable STB for all digital channels except no guide, no VOD and no ordering of PPV.




Like I said, you can receive unencrypted locals with HDTV's without a box, but very VERY few TV's these days have cablecard slots in them. I don't view that as a real option. Just go to bestbuy and see how many sets they sell have cablecard options. Maybe 3%, and none of the newest models.


Cablecard has failed for a number of reasons, so practically, you need a box for every set.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11937588
> 
> 
> Yep. You need a STB for each HDTV, just like you do with Comcast now if you want anything but the locals in HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



But with Comcast, an extra stb is only ~ $5 to 10. And I thought that with a satellite dish you could not watch different programs on different hd sets. Am I wrong? E.g., if I'm watching the pj in the HT, my wife is often watching something else on the bedroom hdtv. Will that work with satellite?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11937817
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can receive unencrypted locals with HDTV's without a box, but very VERY few TV's these days have cablecard slots in them. I don't view that as a real option. Just go to bestbuy and see how many sets they sell have cablecard options. Maybe 3%, and none of the newest models.
> 
> 
> Cablecard has failed for a number of reasons, so practically, you need a box for every set.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



I think there's only 1, maybe 2, models out of the whole '07 Mits line that have CC slots. As you say, manufacturers just aren't putting them in anymore. Mark one in the "win column" for the cablecos.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11937470
> 
> 
> Yup, that's a real deal breaker there...



You and I have about the same TV. How does D* HD compare to Comcasts?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11937817
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can receive unencrypted locals with HDTV's without a box, but very VERY few TV's these days have cablecard slots in them. I don't view that as a real option. Just go to bestbuy and see how many sets they sell have cablecard options. Maybe 3%, and none of the newest models.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



The latest Pioneer Kuro plasma panels all have CableCard tuners. Which is a big reason why I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11938368
> 
> 
> The latest Pioneer Kuro plasma panels all have CableCard tuners. Which is a big reason why I am thinking of buying one.



Who watches anything live anymore except maybe sports?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11938485
> 
> 
> Who watches anything live anymore except maybe sports?



We watch a lot of HD broadcasts. Besides sports, which clearly a lot of people watch too much of, there are programs like the late night shows, the evening news, American Idol, Dance with the Stars, Sopranos, etc. that are very well done in full HD glory. And there is really no other way to watch these shows, since they mostly are mot available in HD-DVD or BR. Well, the Sopranos will be available in HD-DVD, but you would have to wait a long time.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11938561
> 
> 
> We watch a lot of HD broadcasts. Besides sports, which clearly a lot of people watch too much of, there are programs like the late night shows, the evening news, American Idol, Dance with the Stars, Sopranos, etc. that are very well done in full HD glory. And there is really no other way to watch these shows, since they mostly are mot available in HD-DVD or BR. Well, the Sopranos will be available in HD-DVD, but you would have to wait a long time.



That's what an HD-DVR is for. You still watch commercials?


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/11938217
> 
> 
> But with Comcast, an extra stb is only ~ $5 to 10. And I thought that with a satellite dish you could not watch different programs on different hd sets. Am I wrong? E.g., if I'm watching the pj in the HT, my wife is often watching something else on the bedroom hdtv. Will that work with satellite?



Yes! With the Dish 622/722 you don't even need another STB as long as the second set only watches SD. It sends it over coax via RF. They even give you a second RF remote.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11938591
> 
> 
> That's what an HD-DVR is for. You still watch commercials?



With my CableCard, I can watch those live. There are other things I do during commercials. Sorry, I don't want to watch the late night shows, for instance, recorded.


----------



## Persil

I ended up calling Comcast the other day after giving up on the website to find out what cable package options there are. It is impossible to use it to compare channel line-ups for different packages because it describes the new(-ish) digital packages like Digital Preferred, but the channel line-ups are still the old Silver, Gold etc. (So, forget seeing the new channel changes!) The HDTV option says you have to be a digital plus or higher subscriber, then goes on to list prices for both digital and non-digital customers. It's insane.


Anyway, it gets even nuttier when you talk to them in person. I said I might be interested in a different Digital tier than what I am on now if I could get the promo rate, but figured I was disqualified as not a "new" customer. But, the rep said no, you just have to have not been on a promo rate in the last 3 months.


Can anyone confirm this? Any time I've done 3 months of "full price" service I can kick in a promo rate just by calling and asking them? Is this for real?


It makes the new price increase easier to tolerate if you only have to pay full price for 3 months out of every 6.


----------



## plangdale

Hi all,


I'm in Sunnyvale 94085 (Wolfe and Arquez) and they switched us over to the new service at the beginning of the week. I've got a mythtv set up with an HDHomerun and a usb analog recorder, but I'd like to shift as much as possible to the HDHomerun as possible.


Right now, the scans are producing results much like the ones I've seen for other parts of the bay area with almost all of the 'Limited Basic' channels available and the occasional Expanded Basic channel (CNN, Golf) available in the clear.


I was rather hoping that the full Expanded Basic tier would be available in the clear, but I certainly don't see it. Would I get access to these channels with ADS - or does the fact that I get all the Limited Basic channels already means I have ADS?


If I don't have ADS and could get it, I understand the only way to get it turned on is to get a hold of a digital-only stb and plug it in. Is that still true?


Thanks!


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11939066
> 
> 
> With my CableCard, I can watch those live. There are other things I do during commercials. Sorry, I don't want to watch the late night shows, for instance, recorded.



As they say "To each his own"







but most people want a DVR, hence the reduction of cable card sets. I watch Leno and Conan the next day in about a half hour. I skip through all parts that don't interest me. Can't stay up that late myself. Then again, maybe you mean prime time.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11887641
> 
> *Update on the new HD channels*
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I don't post a lot, but I have followed this thread for years, and want to thank Mikef5, Keenan, etc. for the great info.


I almost bailed on Comcast about a year ago, but the alternatives when looked at carefully were a wash.


I am excited about 2 things:


1) More HD Channels (maybe Food and Speed next?)

2) Tivo SW - You can't deliver that fast enough.


A big thanks for the great info.


----------



## Mikef5

*And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*



*I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*



I now return the forum back to normal viewing











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

You mean those products in the spam emails really work?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Old Camp Joke


"I am bloody fingers and I'm in your house!!! *Have you got a band-aid?"*


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/11944515
> 
> 
> Old Camp Joke
> 
> 
> "I am bloody fingers and I'm in your house!!! *Have you got a band-aid?"*



Dave,


By now you probably need a turnaqet to go along with those band aides










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Congrats! Are you now on 1 Ghz plant?


Thanks

Mike


----------



## bobby94928

Now we just need to get Santa Rosa upgraded and Jim will be happy too!!!


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/11945457
> 
> 
> Now we just need to get Santa Rosa upgraded and Jim will be happy too!!!



Naahh....While Dave's fingers are still bloody he needs to work on Saratoga first...It's a lot closer to where he works than Santa Rosa


Could you image his commute from PG to Santa Rosa.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11940662
> 
> 
> As they say "To each his own"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but most people want a DVR, hence the reduction of cable card sets. I watch Leno and Conan the next day in about a half hour. I skip through all parts that don't interest me. Can't stay up that late myself. Then again, maybe you mean prime time.



Most people may want DVR, but most people do not need more than one DVR. If you have several HDTVs', which is what I have, CableCards make a lot of sense. I hate having another box and another remote with every TV.


I don't have a HD-DVR. Instead I use a USB HDTV tuner to record clear QAM and OTA broadcasts on my PC. Works great, and no fees. Saved programs can be watched by any computer on the network. No hard disk space limitations, for all practical purposes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/11938279
> 
> 
> You and I have about the same TV. How does D* HD compare to Comcasts?



The local channels look virtually the same to me. I just had my display re-cal'ed Monday, it's been over a year, and after having a super-tight convergence, color decoder check and CRT lens, mirror and screen cleaning, the picture looks fantastic. The problem with that is, you're more able to see the problems in the source material, so I really need to do some more A/B'ing, but I'd be happy with the quality I've seen so far. I watched a replay of some football game on BTN-HD on Monday and it looked spectacular. Also watched part of an old 1978 movie on MGM-HD and it looked about as good as it gets as well. I think DirecTV is actually doing things right this time.


Things like strands of hair, facial detail, color and complete lack of pixelation are all present in the picture from D*. The limiting factors now appear to be in the source material, which is the way it should be.


Watched some of the ESPN game Monday night and while it's a 720p station, the color and resolution provided an almost 3D look to the image, and that's something I can definitely live with.


The HR20 isn't a TiVo to be sure, but it's doable, certainly better than the Comcast Moto box by a long shot. I'm adding a 1TB drive to the HR20 this weekend.


On the Comcast side, I've been having random pixelation, small fleeting pixie-dust like artifacts for a few months now and discovered that my signal strength readings are down from what they were a year ago when I first got the S3, then was in the 90's, now it's down to low 80's. Also getting uncorrected errors, especially on KNTV for some reason. All my cabling looks good so I'm calling Comcast out to see if they can fix the signal.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/11945566
> 
> 
> Naahh....While Dave's fingers are still bloody he needs to work on Saratoga first...It's a lot closer to where he works than Santa Rosa
> 
> 
> Could you image his commute from PG to Santa Rosa.



Hey, if it speeds up the upgrade, I'll drive him back and forth, in fact, he can stay at my place while the upgrade is being worked.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11946088
> 
> 
> Hey, if it speeds up the upgrade, I'll drive him back and forth, in fact, he can stay at my place while the upgrade is being worked.



I can actually picture you driving him...350Mile R/T daily










Let's all just hang at MikeF's now....I can see him using the Speeddial to Mr J. hourly to push to get us the hell out of his house then


----------



## fender4645

Is there anyone on this thread who lives in El Sobrante, specifically the Carriage Hills area? We're putting an offer on a house there and I'm curious if it's an upgraded area or not. I think it is...I just want to be sure.


P.S. How sad am I where the cable bandwidth is going to play a role in whether or not I purchase a house.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/11946672
> 
> 
> I can actually picture you driving him...350Mile R/T daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all just hang at MikeF's now....I can see him using the Speeddial to Mr J. hourly to push to get us the hell out of his house then













I remember back when SonomaSearcher was still with us we joked about running a cable from his place in Petaluma up to my place in Santa Rosa.











In anycase, that pillar of journalistic integrity and credibility, The Press Democrat







, says Dec and that's not too far away.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11946771
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on this thread who lives in El Sobrante, specifically the Carriage Hills area? We're putting an offer on a house there and I'm curious if it's an upgraded area or not. I think it is...I just want to be sure.
> 
> 
> P.S. How sad am I where the cable bandwidth is going to play a role in whether or not I purchase a house.



You need therapy dude! Of course, I did the same thing when I considered moving a few years ago.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11946989
> 
> 
> You need therapy dude! Of course, I did the same thing when I considered moving a few years ago.



TV and schools, they are what people are looking for. Keenan, can you remind me again why you have both services, comcast and DirecTV... I'm considering that option too. maybe.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/11947091
> 
> 
> TV and schools, they are what people are looking for. Keenan, can you remind me again why you have both services, comcast and DirecTV... I'm considering that option too. maybe.



Because I really do need therapy?










Actually, I've had DirecTV for long time, mainly it was for Sunday Ticket, and since I've had Comcast, which has been I'm guessing, 5-6 years, I've used DirecTV has a back-up and/or extra set of tuners for times when 3 or more shows are on at the same time. My primary viewing has always been on Comcast due to the better PQ, but with these new channel additions from DirecTV I find that I'm actually using it more than Comcast. I've kept my Comcast sub at Limited Basic which is only costing me $20 a month and it gives me all the local HD which I record with the TiVo S3.


Given the very slow rate at which Comcast is adding HD channels, I think supplementing a Limited Basic sub with a DirecTV sub makes pretty good sense, especially with the much improved PQ now from DirecTV and all the HD channels they have. Plus with DirecTV you get all those sports packages, Sunday Ticket, March Madness, MLBEI, NBA, all sorts of sports packages, although I don't subscribe to them all, mostly ST and March Madness, but have had the MLBEI package a few times.


The 2 yr commitment is definitely a drawback, but since it's pro-rated it's not that big of a deal, and even in one year's time I still don't see Comcast approaching the HD channel numbers DirecTV has even today.


I would prefer just to have one provider that could give me everything, but that animal just doesn't exist. I could probably live without Comcast, but as soon as they get the upgrade done here I'll probably be going with their HSI along with an expanded Digital Classic HD selection, hoping to get some good rates for both.


You know, the dirty little secret about the resolution game is that very little content is actually sourced at 1920x1080i, most being at 1440x1080i, with possibly live events coming in at 1920x1080i, even then it's never a full 1920x1080i. That goes for any provider. Yes, Comcast says they pass what they receive, but they don't tell you that what they receive may not always be that full resolution number. The signal itself may report as 1920x1080i but the actual content that signal was created from is most likely 1440 or less.


With what appears to be some excellent MPEG4 encoding from DirecTV, even if they are sending it out at 1440x1080i(not even confirmed yet), the resolution game becomes pretty much a moot point. The other side of the coin is the bandwidth, and so far, DirecTV seems to giving sufficient bandwidth with their MPEG4 content, I have not witnessed any bandwidth associated artifacting in the month or so I've had their MPEG4 STB.


There's a lot factors involved for each individual and what/how they choose their providers, for me a Comcast/DirecTV combo works good.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11947551
> 
> 
> Because I really do need therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've had DirecTV for long time, mainly it was for Sunday Ticket, and since I've had Comcast, which has been I'm guessing, 5-6 years, I've used DirecTV has a back-up and/or extra set of tuners for times when 3 or more shows are on at the same time. My primary viewing has always been on Comcast due to the better PQ, but with these new channel additions from DirecTV I find that I'm actually using it more than Comcast. I've kept my Comcast sub at Limited Basic which is only costing me $20 a month and it gives me all the local HD which I record with the TiVo S3.
> 
> 
> Given the very slow rate at which Comcast is adding HD channels, I think supplementing a Limited Basic sub with a DirecTV sub makes pretty good sense, especially with the much improved PQ now from DirecTV and all the HD channels they have. Plus with DirecTV you get all those sports packages, Sunday Ticket, March Madness, MLBEI, NBA, all sorts of sports packages, although I don't subscribe to them all, mostly ST and March Madness, but have had the MLBEI package a few times.
> 
> 
> The 2 yr commitment is definitely a drawback, but since it's pro-rated it's not that big of a deal, and even in one year's time I still don't see Comcast approaching the HD channel numbers DirecTV has even today.
> 
> 
> I would prefer just to have one provider that could give me everything, but that animal just doesn't exist. I could probably live without Comcast, but as soon as they get the upgrade done here I'll probably be going with their HSI along with an expanded Digital Classic HD selection, hoping to get some good rates for both.
> 
> 
> You know, the dirty little secret about the resolution game is that very little content is actually sourced at 1920x1080i, most being at 1440x1080i, with possibly live events coming in at 1920x1080i, even then it's never a full 1920x1080i. That goes for any provider. Yes, Comcast says they pass what they receive, but they don't tell you that what they receive may not always be that full resolution number. The signal itself may report as 1920x1080i but the actual content that signal was created from is most likely 1440 or less.
> 
> 
> With what appears to be some excellent MPEG4 encoding from DirecTV, even if they are sending it out at 1440x1080i(not even confirmed yet), the resolution game becomes pretty much a moot point. The other side of the coin is the bandwidth, and so far, DirecTV seems to giving sufficient bandwidth with their MPEG4 content, I have not witnessed any bandwidth associated artifacting in the month or so I've had their MPEG4 STB.
> 
> 
> There's a lot factors involved for each individual and what/how they choose their providers, for me a Comcast/DirecTV combo works good.



Cool. TV is Therapy, right?

It does sound like a great combo for you and i just heard that you can actually tune into the Sunday Ticket on your computer ! I really appreciate hearing about the PQ from both since you can compare them for us. I was concerned about D*'s. Too Bad they don't carry the KQED HD channels!

I have Comcast internet so figure i might as well stay with them but with all that's going on in Directv sounds like such a wonderful thing. I might just do what you're doing and why not! I can relate to no perfect entity, i give my kingdom for the perfect purse but it is sadly not to be found, so i must carry a few. thanks, Keenan!


Wendy


----------



## Wendek




keenan said:


> Because I really do need therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You know, the dirty little secret about the resolution game is that very little content is actually sourced at 1920x1080i, most being at 1440x1080i, with possibly live events coming in at 1920x1080i, even then it's never a full 1920x1080i. That goes for any provider. Yes, Comcast says they pass what they receive, but they don't tell you that what they receive may not always be that full resolution number. The signal itself may report as 1920x1080i but the actual content that signal was created from is most likely 1440 or less.
> 
> ....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes, the Raider Home games are really awful! Is it the equipment in the coluseum or just CBS?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/11947661
> 
> 
> Cool. TV is Therapy, right?
> 
> It does sound like a great combo for you and i just heard that you can actually tune into the Sunday Ticket on your computer ! I really appreciate hearing about the PQ from both since you can compare them for us. I was concerned about D*'s. Too Bad they don't carry the KQED HD channels!
> 
> I have Comcast internet so figure i might as well stay with them but with all that's going on in Directv sounds like such a wonderful thing. I might just do what you're doing and why not! I can relate to no perfect entity, i give my kingdom for the perfect purse but it is sadly not to be found, so i must carry a few. thanks, Keenan!
> 
> 
> Wendy



I would expect the KQED multicast channels to be carried on the new birds, sooner or later. if not on D10, probably D11 or D12. Remember, most of the transponder capacity on the new DirecTV birds is dedicated for local programming. They are working on hard on getting almost all local stations up in MPEG4 on their spot beam systems. So I would expect that sooner or later.


In the meantime, a cheapo $13/month basic cable solution from Comcast can give you all the locals, and if you have HSI, it's basically free since they charge you about that much more if you want HSI without cable.


You can even get KRON in HD that way too! Noone carries KRON in HD except for Comcast, so they do have the edge over the DBS guys in that dimension.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## walk

I priced DTV a couple weeks ago and even before the Comcast increase it was going to save me about $15-17 a month for the same service (1 HD-DVR and 1 HD box), which would pay for the $300 in equipment in about 1.5 years. Though I wasn't sure if "free installation" included the actual dish/antenna on the roof, but I assumed so.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11947842
> 
> 
> I priced DTV a couple weeks ago and even before the Comcast increase it was going to save me about $15-17 a month for the same service (1 HD-DVR and 1 HD box), which would pay for the $300 in equipment in about 1.5 years. Though I wasn't sure if "free installation" included the actual dish/antenna on the roof, but I assumed so.



that was the other reason i want to go with DTV... they seem to have the same bill every month, where as Comcast has been like phone company and no two bills are exactly the same because of some crazy sneaky fee they pass along. and usually the bill is slightly higher by pennies or dollars every month. ugh.. that's why i have Vonage now.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11947842
> 
> 
> I priced DTV a couple weeks ago and even before the Comcast increase it was going to save me about $15-17 a month for the same service (1 HD-DVR and 1 HD box), which would pay for the $300 in equipment in about 1.5 years. Though I wasn't sure if "free installation" included the actual dish/antenna on the roof, but I assumed so.



You can get better deals than that. Esp wrt to paying equipment charges.


Their STB's are better than the crap that comes from MOT, but for me, the fact that their new boxes can't support a R5000-HD mod (I use SageTV as a DVR) is a showstopper for me. But I think I am part of a very small community of users. 


thanks,

Mike


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mikef5, that's great news. After all the calls, emails and frustrating talks with customer reps, I'm sure if feels good to finally get this upgrade. I can't wait to hear about your initial thoughts on the new system.


BTW, how long did it take for the system to go live, counting from the time you got your initial notice earlier this summer?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11947965
> 
> 
> You can get better deals than that. Esp wrt to paying equipment charges.
> 
> 
> Their STB's are better than the crap that comes from MOT, but for me, the fact that their new boxes can't support a R5000-HD mod (I use SageTV as a DVR) is a showstopper for me. But I think I am part of a very small community of users.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Mike



Yes, in fact, I've seen mention of new subs getting the equipment for as little as free. DirecTV is very liberal with their deals depending on who you actually get on the phone and what promos they are running.


I saw 3 different DirecTV installations taking place in my neighborhood just yesterday, I'm curious what their subscriber growth will look like for 4Q of '07, I'll bet it out paces Comcast and in raw numbers to boot.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11945983
> 
> 
> I don't have a HD-DVR. Instead I use a USB HDTV tuner to record clear QAM and OTA broadcasts on my PC. Works great, and no fees. Saved programs can be watched by any computer on the network. No hard disk space limitations, for all practical purposes.



I do that too but also have a networked player to play the programs back on my HD set. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if someone develops an low-power ATSC transmitter that people can use in-house to broadcast those programs to other sets in your house sort of like the FM podcast transmitters available today. Of course the neat thing about network players is you can restart, rewind or fast forward.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11948037
> 
> 
> Yes, in fact, I've seen mention of new subs getting the equipment for as little as free. DirecTV is very liberal with their deals depending on who you actually get on the phone and what promos they are running.
> 
> 
> I saw 3 different DirecTV installations taking place in my neighborhood just yesterday, I'm curious what their subscriber growth will look like for 4Q of '07, I'll bet it out paces Comcast and in raw numbers to boot.



Completely agree. Even today, Comcast is trading near 52 week lows, and DirecTV at 52 week highs. It's not just net adds/drops that are the issue, a lot of folks that are moving because of the HD gap are very high ARPU subs. Comcast can counter that loss of ARPU in the short term with more rate increases, but that just aggravates the problem in the long term.


After the 4Q results come in, it could really get ugly (stock price wise) unless something is done about it. Make no mistake, Comcast isn't going anywhere, but with the FCC pounding them on the regulatory front, and DirecTV pounding them on the programming and service front, it's not a good time to be a Comcast shareholder.


thanks,

mike


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11946970
> 
> 
> In anycase, that pillar of journalistic integrity and credibility, The Press Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , says Dec and that's not too far away.



I hate to always be negative, but I still haven't seen any trucks in my neighborhood... Hopefully it will be December for at least your area, though.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



WOW what a way to make me hate you!!!! No, just joking but congrats.


It seems like they have stopped working in my area







!


Oh well I'm ready for them to do something good in my area!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



about damn time you came out of the stone ages. j/k enjoy your new channels and VOD.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



How did you find out. If one doesn't have an STB, how do they notify you?


----------



## [email protected] rosa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11947551
> 
> 
> Because I really do need therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've had DirecTV for long time, mainly it was for Sunday Ticket, and since I've had Comcast, which has been I'm guessing, 5-6 years, I've used DirecTV has a back-up and/or extra set of tuners for times when 3 or more shows are on at the same time. My primary viewing has always been on Comcast due to the better PQ, but with these new channel additions from DirecTV I find that I'm actually using it more than Comcast. I've kept my Comcast sub at Limited Basic which is only costing me $20 a month and it gives me all the local HD which I record with the TiVo S3.
> 
> 
> Given the very slow rate at which Comcast is adding HD channels, I think supplementing a Limited Basic sub with a DirecTV sub makes pretty good sense, especially with the much improved PQ now from DirecTV and all the HD channels they have. Plus with DirecTV you get all those sports packages, Sunday Ticket, March Madness, MLBEI, NBA, all sorts of sports packages, although I don't subscribe to them all, mostly ST and March Madness, but have had the MLBEI package a few times.
> 
> 
> The 2 yr commitment is definitely a drawback, but since it's pro-rated it's not that big of a deal, and even in one year's time I still don't see Comcast approaching the HD channel numbers DirecTV has even today.
> 
> 
> I would prefer just to have one provider that could give me everything, but that animal just doesn't exist. I could probably live without Comcast, but as soon as they get the upgrade done here I'll probably be going with their HSI along with an expanded Digital Classic HD selection, hoping to get some good rates for both.
> 
> 
> You know, the dirty little secret about the resolution game is that very little content is actually sourced at 1920x1080i, most being at 1440x1080i, with possibly live events coming in at 1920x1080i, even then it's never a full 1920x1080i. That goes for any provider. Yes, Comcast says they pass what they receive, but they don't tell you that what they receive may not always be that full resolution number. The signal itself may report as 1920x1080i but the actual content that signal was created from is most likely 1440 or less.
> 
> 
> With what appears to be some excellent MPEG4 encoding from DirecTV, even if they are sending it out at 1440x1080i(not even confirmed yet), the resolution game becomes pretty much a moot point. The other side of the coin is the bandwidth, and so far, DirecTV seems to giving sufficient bandwidth with their MPEG4 content, I have not witnessed any bandwidth associated artifacting in the month or so I've had their MPEG4 STB.
> 
> 
> There's a lot factors involved for each individual and what/how they choose their providers, for me a Comcast/DirecTV combo works good.



Hi Keenan,

Do you prefer Direct TV over Comcast if you could only have one service?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11948184
> 
> 
> Make no mistake, Comcast isn't going anywhere, but with the FCC pounding them on the regulatory front, and DirecTV pounding them on the programming and service front, it's not a good time to be a Comcast shareholder.



....and perhaps not a good time to be a Comcast _customer_ either?

I'm getting offers from DTV nearly every week in the mail, with all kinds

of incentives to come back to them (I had DTV over five years ago)

Now they have comparative HD PQ, more HD channels, upcoming VOD,

better DVRs, stable pricing, and NFL Sunday Ticket, while Comcast just

decides to slam us with yet another rate increase.


It's getting pretty easy to see who wants us more.....

Comcast management: are you listening???


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/11948493
> 
> 
> ....and perhaps not a good time to be a Comcast _customer_ either?
> 
> I'm getting offers from DTV nearly every week in the mail, with all kinds
> 
> of incentives to come back to them (I had DTV over five years ago)
> 
> Now they have comparative HD PQ, more HD channels, better DVRs,
> 
> stable pricing, and NFL Sunday Ticket, while Comcast just decides
> 
> to slam us with yet another rate increase.
> 
> 
> It's getting pretty easy to see who wants us more.....
> 
> Comcast management: are you listening???



It is interesting that if you read a bunch of other threads where Comcast subs call to cancel because they are moving to DirecTV, Comcast doesn't even try and give them a promo or discount to keep them. I have yet to hear one story where Comcast fought to keep the sub.


I'm not sure I would read that as them not wanting to keep you though. It may be that they are just too slow in responding or waiting for orders from Phillie on authorizing discounts. Maybe they are just asleep at the switch.


They aren't even turning on other services like Blast!, which gives you speeds that DSL can't match. You get the feeling they got surprised by DirecTV's actions, even though DirecTV has been telling everyone this is what they were going to do for the last couple of years.


BTW, did you see the Wall St journal on monday? It's crammed with page after page of DirecTV ads making fun of Comcast and other MSO's HD offerings. I mean it's like the bought the entire ad inventory of the WSJ. It says a lot about the demographic they are targeting for all these HD services.


Thanks

Mike


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11948612
> 
> 
> It is interesting that if you read a bunch of other threads where Comcast subs call to cancel because they are moving to DirecTV, Comcast doesn't even try and give them a promo or discount to keep them. I have yet to hear one story where Comcast fought to keep the sub.



They gave me 6 months at the new customer promo price, as well as HD DVR for only $5, when I threatened to leave.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11948785
> 
> 
> They gave me 6 months at the new customer promo price, as well as HD DVR for only $5, when I threatened to leave.



Well that's a good sign. You must be loved Gary!










Thanks,

Mike


----------



## fender4645

They actually gave me a pretty hefty discount about a year ago when I threatened to move to DBS (it ended up shaving off about $50 off my bill)


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11948037
> 
> 
> Yes, in fact, I've seen mention of new subs getting the equipment for as little as free. DirecTV is very liberal with their deals depending on who you actually get on the phone and what promos they are running.



I called today and could not get them to budge from $500 for 2 HD-DVRs. The girl even misquoted me at first, told me $300 and I went all the way to the very end of the process, credit check and all, before she realized her mistake. Even though she told me wrong information, she would not honor the price she told me. For $500 I took a pass, but would have done it for $300. I have not heard of anyone lately that could get more than a $100 discount on 1 HD DVR. I would love to be proven wrong so I could say Bye, Bye comcast, hello sunday ticket.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/11948237
> 
> 
> I hate to always be negative, but I still haven't seen any trucks in my neighborhood... Hopefully it will be December for at least your area, though.



Well, as Mikef5 noted, Mr. J says the upgrades happen in segments, hopefully your area happens soon.


The trucks I've seen BTW are CableCom, they are not Comcast trucks.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/11948969
> 
> 
> I called today and could not get them to budge from $500 for 2 HD-DVRs.



If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected] rosa* /forum/post/11948490
> 
> 
> Hi Keenan,
> 
> Do you prefer Direct TV over Comcast if you could only have one service?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If I could only have one? Yes, I would without question go with DirecTV, but, that's based on their current and expected HD channel offerings, the current state of their PQ, and they really have no equal when it comes to sports packages. I don't see Comcast even coming close to the diversity of HD channels DirecTV currently carries, even within the next year, hopefully Comcast will prove me wrong.


But that's me. Everyone has their own desires.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/11948969
> 
> 
> I called today and could not get them to budge from $500 for 2 HD-DVRs. The girl even misquoted me at first, told me $300 and I went all the way to the very end of the process, credit check and all, before she realized her mistake. Even though she told me wrong information, she would not honor the price she told me. For $500 I took a pass, but would have done it for $300. I have not heard of anyone lately that could get more than a $100 discount on 1 HD DVR. I would love to be proven wrong so I could say Bye, Bye comcast, hello sunday ticket.



Don't know what to say, if you check the D* deals thread the offers are all over the map, I read of one fellow who got 2 DVRs for $99, install included. Maybe try again in a week or two.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11948612
> 
> 
> You get the feeling they got surprised by DirecTV's actions, even though DirecTV has been telling everyone this is what they were going to do for the last couple of years.



That's the same feeling I've had, I know it can't be possibly true(one would hope anyhow), but it sure appears that way to the hoi polloi.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11949098
> 
> 
> Don't know what to say, if you check the D* deals thread the offers are all over the map, I read of one fellow who got 2 DVRs for $99, install included. Maybe try again in a week or two.



Yeah, and in the best buy threads they were giving away DVR's and a $300 credit on a HDTV/DVD/etc... combo.


There are lots of deals around, though not all necessarily directly from DirecTV.


thanks

Mike


----------



## walk

I was going right off their web page.


It was $300 for a HD-DVR with a $100 MIR. The HD (non DVR) box was $99, which I thought was excessive.


I think the standard-def DVR was free, for one (1) and they will give you something like 5 standard-def, non-dvr boxes for free....


which is about what they are worth.


I know it was definitely $300 for 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD - plus free installation which I assume includes the dish? It was $65/mo but went up to $70 after 3 months or so. But I'm paying $80-85 for the same thing on Comcast right now, and that's WITH a free HD box ($7) until May ... and those prices are going up too..


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11949017
> 
> 
> If at first you don't succeed...



I hear ya, but I tried a few months ago and couldn't get them to budge then either. Maybe my negotiation skills are lacking but I read a thread on the programming forum and no one else that had called recently had been able to get a discount on the hardware either.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11949098
> 
> 
> Don't know what to say, if you check the D* deals thread the offers are all over the map, I read of one fellow who got 2 DVRs for $99, install included. Maybe try again in a week or two.



where is this thread you speak of? Was it for HD DVR or regular DVR? Can get a deal on regular DVR, but it's the HD ones that are difficult. Like I said, I would love to be wrong.


----------



## cstar

Anyone else getting the same audio on all analog channels. Seems like something is really screwed up. Calling comcast but I'm sure they'll know nothing.


Hope this is a sign that our upgrade can't be far away.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11944355
> 
> *And Now for Something That's Been Along Time Coming......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm Finally UPGRADED !!!!!*
> 
> 
> I now return the forum back to normal viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I feel ya man....

*I'm finally upgraded too!*


Confirmed in 94089, near 237/101/Mathilda nexus... new lineup is available (even to lowly CableCARD users







)



Strange thing is, after resetting my CableCARD, my TV is showing 3 analog channels and 380 digital (these are the total channels available, not what I actually get/am authorized for). *3* analog channels?!?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/11950729
> 
> 
> where is this thread you speak of? Was it for HD DVR or regular DVR? Can get a deal on regular DVR, but it's the HD ones that are difficult. Like I said, I would love to be wrong.



It may have been the below thread as that's really the only DirecTV thread I'm subscribed to. It may also have been a current sub upgrading, I don't remember the details. Maybe in the last 2 weeks worth of posts is where I saw it.


I do know that DirecTV is literally all over the map when it comes to setting up new and upgrading current subs. It's one of the things that annoys me about D*, they are not consistent with there offerings. Every year I go through the song and dance of getting ST-HD without the $99 charge, whereas others just have it show up free of charge on their bill.


I would just keep trying.


You might even try going through retention, could be a little tricky as you're not a current sub but you could say you were a past sub and looking to come back. The retention dept has far more leeway in what they can offer. The phone numbers are listed in the D* threads somewhere, I think one of the first posts in the HOTP thread has it in fact.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11949459
> 
> 
> I was going right off their web page.
> 
> 
> It was $300 for a HD-DVR with a $100 MIR. The HD (non DVR) box was $99, which I thought was excessive.
> 
> 
> I think the standard-def DVR was free, for one (1) and they will give you something like 5 standard-def, non-dvr boxes for free....
> 
> 
> which is about what they are worth.
> 
> 
> I know it was definitely $300 for 1 HD-DVR and 1 HD - plus free installation which I assume includes the dish? It was $65/mo but went up to $70 after 3 months or so. But I'm paying $80-85 for the same thing on Comcast right now, and that's WITH a free HD box ($7) until May ... and those prices are going up too..



Their deals almost universally include the dish and installation. You may have a $19.95 charge for the STB shipping, but other than that, it's what ever you can wrangle from the CSR WRT equipment/ programming.


----------



## Keenan

TiVo software Ver. 9.2 priority page is up.

http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/11951634
> 
> 
> Strange thing is, after resetting my CableCARD, my TV is showing 3 analog channels and 380 digital (these are the total channels available, not what I actually get/am authorized for). *3* analog channels?!?



Is it possible that it's only mapping the digital (ADS) channels and just ignoring the analog feed?


----------



## sfhub

I guessing the channel lineup downloaded through the CableCARD no longer refers to the analog channels though most of them are still there.


My TiVo S3 has either 0 or 1 analog channel in the lineup, I forget.


----------



## hiker

I saw an interesting story of one old lady's battle against Comcast on Good Morning America. For a good laugh check out the Washington Post story and the blog here . Mona Shaw my heroine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11953904
> 
> 
> I saw an interesting story of one old lady's battle against Comcast on Good Morning America. For a good laugh check out the Washington Post story and the blog here . Mona Shaw my heroine.



Outstanding, thanks for the link.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11948184
> 
> 
> Completely agree. Even today, Comcast is trading near 52 week lows, and DirecTV at 52 week highs. It's not just net adds/drops that are the issue, a lot of folks that are moving because of the HD gap are very high ARPU subs. Comcast can counter that loss of ARPU in the short term with more rate increases, but that just aggravates the problem in the long term.
> 
> 
> After the 4Q results come in, it could really get ugly (stock price wise) unless something is done about it. Make no mistake, Comcast isn't going anywhere, but with the FCC pounding them on the regulatory front, and DirecTV pounding them on the programming and service front, it's not a good time to be a Comcast shareholder.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> mike



You were right on the money, the bloodletting has already started.

_October 19, 2007

360AM: DirecTV Raises HD Rates; Pali Knocks Cable as HD Laggards

DirecTV subs will lose basic high-def nets if they don't upgrade; Comcast and Time Warner Cable downgraded for HD foot-dragging; and more Friday news.

By Shirley Brady

Cable360AM News briefing for Friday, Oct. 19 »


Pali Research this morning lowered its estimates on Comcast and Time Warner Cable for "poorly positioning their HD marketing message as they have been too focused on marketing low-cost telephony," Pali analyst Rich Greenfield writes. "In addition, cable has not freed up enough bandwidth to deliver any and all HD channels as they become available (just as we saw with digital and DVRs, cable somehow always seems to fall behind the competition)." Greenfield also knocks cable ops for "taking a hard line on new sports programming that they do not own or control" including NFL Network (its biggest battleground: Time Warner Cable San Antonio) and Big Ten Network because "the competition has used sports, especially HD sports, to its marketing advantage."_

http://www.cable360.net/technology/news/26204.html


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11954631
> 
> 
> You were right on the money, the bloodletting has already started.
> 
> _October 19, 2007
> 
> 360AM: DirecTV Raises HD Rates; Pali Knocks Cable as HD Laggards
> 
> DirecTV subs will lose basic high-def nets if they don't upgrade; Comcast and Time Warner Cable downgraded for HD foot-dragging; and more Friday news.
> 
> By Shirley Brady
> 
> Cable360AM News briefing for Friday, Oct. 19 »
> 
> 
> Pali Research this morning lowered its estimates on Comcast and Time Warner Cable for "poorly positioning their HD marketing message as they have been too focused on marketing low-cost telephony," Pali analyst Rich Greenfield writes. "In addition, cable has not freed up enough bandwidth to deliver any and all HD channels as they become available (just as we saw with digital and DVRs, cable somehow always seems to fall behind the competition)." Greenfield also knocks cable ops for "taking a hard line on new sports programming that they do not own or control" including NFL Network (its biggest battleground: Time Warner Cable San Antonio) and Big Ten Network because "the competition has used sports, especially HD sports, to its marketing advantage."_
> 
> http://www.cable360.net/technology/news/26204.html



Jim,


Where's the part about Directv increasing their rates for HD ???


Just to be fair it should've been posted with the post, not just the part about Comcast being chastised for it's performance. I do realize you are trying to drive a point home and I could've just read the article but with all the bitching about Comcast raising it's rates I think it's only fair to show that Directv just did the same thing. So just to be fair and for those people that don't like to read the whole article here's the part that talks about that...



> Quote:
> While DBS is quick to tout new HD channels, including high-def sports nets case in point: DirecTV and (as of yesterday) Dish Network now offer NHL Network HD, which cable operators are promising to offer this hockey season DirecTV isn't publicizing the rate hike related to its HD expansion. DirecTV this week emailed subscribers a notification that they will lose three longstanding high-def networks (HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD) unless they pay an extra $4.99/month to upgrade to its new HD Extra Pack that launches on Nov. 15. More from TV Predictions and Sky Report.



I agree with what you are saying, that Comcast lost a prime advantage by focusing in the wrong areas ( for us anyways ) and being so slow in their response to this latest challenge. They are slow but they are responding sort of like the Slowski's, slow but steady but they'll get there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nbuubu

I just got Comcast HD service, along with their internet, about two weeks ago. Moved from NYC where I had Time-Warner. Never thought I'd miss TW so much.


The internet frequently disconnects randomly (usually when I'm tanking a boss in Serpentshrine in WoW -- sorry for the uber nerd reference), and the cable box is such a horribly POS I'm seriously considering paying more money just to get Tivo S3. Those guide banner ads are beyond annoying and the lag in the box is so bad when changing channels or, well, doing anything, that my girlfriend thinks I've lost my mind I yell at the TV so much.


I've actually been surprised reading about all the people who've dumped the Comcast DVR service for Tivo, and I'm just wondering what peoples' experience with getting Comcast cablecards installed is like. I tried in NYC and had to give up TW was so incompetent. And is there a special plan I should ask for?


I'd switch to dish or directv in a second if my apt bldg would allow it ... so I'm stuck with Comcast. Does Comcast charge some rediculous install fee for cablecards or can I just drive down and pick up a pair myself?


Thanks for any help you can give. Ready to kill Comcast with pliers at this point.


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that noticed the major screw up of signal from Comcast the other day ( picture freeze up, uncontrolled channel changing and audio being out of sync after the picture was restored ). Here is what happened. This is directly from Mr. J. so it is exactly the way I received it......

---------------------------------------------------------

*Thought I should head this one off before the Forum members "rush to judgment".


Last night I received a series of phone calls at home from the Fox, NBC, CBS & ABC affiliates regarding audio problems we had this evening after a local law enforcement agency issued an Amber Alert.


In brief, after the Amber Alert, analog customers in Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Milpitas and Mountain View received their normal video programming, but the audio portion was still linked to the radio station that is used for the EAS/Amber Alert system. Customers with digital boxes in these specific cities were not impacted.


All of the local affiliates received numerous calls into their news desks from irate customers. It is important to note that when EAS is activated, by law control of our cable system is automatically "taken over".


It seems, according to the folks at a couple of the local stations, the Amber Alert protocol, (which operates on the Emergency Alert System) was not implemented correctly and when " the EAS message" concluded the audio feed from the local radio station did not revert back. We immediately had our technical team "override the override". Since we had to do this task one channel at a time it took some time to work through the entire analog lineup.*

-----------------------------------------------------------

So that's what caused all the problems the other night and Mr. J. just wanted to clear this up for the group.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11955753
> 
> 
> I've actually been surprised reading about all the people who've dumped the Comcast DVR service for Tivo, and I'm just wondering what peoples' experience with getting Comcast cablecards installed is like. I tried in NYC and had to give up TW was so incompetent. And is there a special plan I should ask for?



While it may vary from area to area, my CableCARD install was actually less painfull than a cable box install, simply because everything was already hooked up.


Installer showed up with a box full of cards (just in case some didn't work), plugged them in, screens popped right up, he called it in and everything came in. Since that day I haven't had a single problem with the billing, or the channels coming in. The biggest problem is waiting for the guide data from Tribune to catch up with the channels Comcast has been adding (KICU-HD and TBS-HD).


I have a Series 3 and a TiVoHD, and I am charged my package price, $1.75 for the extra cable card in the S3 and $6.95 for the "additional outlet" fee for the TiVoHD (it is using a M-CARD so no need for an additional $1.75). I am actually very happy with Comcast, I came from a Charter area and they simply had no idea of what was going on.


----------



## walk

My box got screwed up after the EAS last night also. After it ended (some time, I used the opportunity to use the head) it just sat there on black screen. Had to power-cycle it to get the picture & sound back.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/11955952
> 
> 
> While it may vary from area to area, my CableCARD install was actually less painfull than a cable box install, simply because everything was already hooked up.
> 
> 
> Installer showed up with a box full of cards (just in case some didn't work), plugged them in, screens popped right up, he called it in and everything came in. Since that day I haven't had a single problem with the billing, or the channels coming in. The biggest problem is waiting for the guide data from Tribune to catch up with the channels Comcast has been adding (KICU-HD and TBS-HD).
> 
> 
> I have a Series 3 and a TiVoHD, and I am charged my package price, $1.75 for the extra cable card in the S3 and $6.95 for the "additional outlet" fee for the TiVoHD (it is using a M-CARD so no need for an additional $1.75). I am actually very happy with Comcast, I came from a Charter area and they simply had no idea of what was going on.



I had my TivoHD hooked up a while back and my experience with the installation is similar to Wanderance's.


The installer knew exactly what to do, even had a couple of Mcards with him just encase one was bad. Before he did anything he did signal checks on my cabling and checked every splitter in my house to insure they were the right ones for my situation. He also checked every connection to insure they were properly done and secure. The whole process took about 30 minutes and the only reason it took that long was because the CSR didn't send the hit signal to the card when the installer told her to. She didn't know that he want her to do it right then, she thought she could do it later ( didn't set well with the installer ).


You didn't say what area you're in but pray you're in the SaraMilgatos loop, the techs here are the best ( I might be a little bias since my brother use to work for the cable company here and I have friends that still do







).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/11956054
> 
> 
> My box got screwed up after the EAS last night also. After it ended (some time, I used the opportunity to use the head) it just sat there on black screen. Had to power-cycle it to get the picture & sound back.



I didn't have to power cycle ( unplug the box and plug it back in ) the box but I did turn if off then back on after the system was restored to get the audio to sync and it did affect both of my digital boxes and it even affected my TivoHD. I know the email said it only affected analog but it affected my digital boxes also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11955707
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Where's the part about Directv increasing their rates for HD ???
> 
> 
> Just to be fair it should've been posted with the post, not just the part about Comcast being chastised for it's performance. I do realize you are trying to drive a point home and I could've just read the article but with all the bitching about Comcast raising it's rates I think it's only fair to show that Directv just did the same thing. So just to be fair and for those people that don't like to read the whole article here's the part that talks about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with what you are saying, that Comcast lost a prime advantage by focusing in the wrong areas ( for us anyways ) and being so slow in their response to this latest challenge. They are slow but they are responding sort of like the Slowski's, slow but steady but they'll get there.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Whoa cowboy, the only reason I didn't post the whole thing was most of it was unrelated. Below is the entire article, more of a briefing really.










_October 19, 2007

360AM: DirecTV Raises HD Rates; Pali Knocks Cable as HD Laggards

DirecTV subs will lose basic high-def nets if they don't upgrade; Comcast and Time Warner Cable downgraded for HD foot-dragging; and more Friday news.

By Shirley Brady

Cable360AM News briefing for Friday, Oct. 19 »



Pali Research this morning lowered its estimates on Comcast and Time Warner Cable for "poorly positioning their HD marketing message as they have been too focused on marketing low-cost telephony," Pali analyst Rich Greenfield writes. "In addition, cable has not freed up enough bandwidth to deliver any and all HD channels as they become available (just as we saw with digital and DVRs, cable somehow always seems to fall behind the competition)." Greenfield also knocks cable ops for "taking a hard line on new sports programming that they do not own or control" including NFL Network (its biggest battleground: Time Warner Cable San Antonio) and Big Ten Network because "the competition has used sports, especially HD sports, to its marketing advantage."


While DBS is quick to tout new HD channels, including high-def sports nets case in point: DirecTV and (as of yesterday) Dish Network now offer NHL Network HD, which cable operators are promising to offer this hockey season DirecTV isn't publicizing the rate hike related to its HD expansion. DirecTV this week emailed subscribers a notification that they will lose three longstanding high-def networks (HDNet, HDNet Movies and Universal HD) unless they pay an extra $4.99/month to upgrade to its new HD Extra Pack that launches on Nov. 15. More from TV Predictions and Sky Report.


Meanwhile, Comcast and Time Warner Cable are stepping up HD sports through their co-ownership (with Cox Communications and Advance/Newhouse's Bright House Networks) of In Demand, which today announced TeamHD, a high-definition sports offering that will feature all NBA-scheduled HD games offered through In Demand's NBA League Pass package. The channel joins In Demand's GameHD channel offering MLB Extra Innings baseball games in HD, which quietly launched in April on select Comcast and Time Warner Cable systems, and smaller ops including Marco Island Cable in Florida. GameHD will add HD NHL games from In Demand's NHL Center Ice package this season and resume HD MLB games when the MLB Extra Innings package returns in the spring.


In other news, the Communications Workers of America is backing AT&T's fight against the Connecticut DPUC order requiring a cable TV franchise to offer U-verse. The CWA, which reps nearly 5,000 unionized AT&T workers, said 1,300 of them face layoffs if the ruling stands. [AP | Legal News]


AT&T may be sanctioned by the California PUC for running a "You Got Cabled" ad that (falsely) claimed Time Warner Cable customers would lose their phone service yesterday, when TWC phased out its switched circuit phone system in SoCal. [Los Angeles Times]


The Associated Press tested peer-to-peer sites including ********** and Gnutella using Comcast.net to download the King James Bible, and determined Comcast is using software (likely Sandvine) to block P2P activity, which Comcast.net spokesman Charlie Douglas declined to discuss except to say Comcast.net does not block customers from accessing P2P sites. More here, here and here.


Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick yesterday filed a $25 million bond bill to support broadband infrastructure in the state's communities without high-speed Internet access.


Cablevision is bracing for next week's shareholder vote on the Dolans' privatization bid, with the family urging shareholders to ignore negative statements of Gamco and other institutional investors regarding Wednesday's vote. NY Newsday looks at the prospects for the Dolans' "we're not budging" offer.


Bright House Networks is facing a municipal lawsuit in Florida, where Tampa's mayor and city councillors are concerned about a plan to relocate PEG or local access channels. [Tampa Tribune]


With the FCC likely to change media-ownership rules this quarter, the Wall Street Journal says the impact of allowing one company to own a TV station and newspaper in the same market will be minimal as most media companies "have given up on cross-ownership strategies since the rules came up for review."


The FCC yesterday fined two broadcasters, Sinclair Broadcast Group and Sonshine Family Television, $76,000 for airing Armstrong Williams' 2004 TV special on the No Child Left Behind initiative, a program that was quietly paid for by the Dept. of Education, in violation of FCC rules on sponsorship disclosure._


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/11955952
> 
> 
> While it may vary from area to area, my CableCARD install was actually less painfull than a cable box install, simply because everything was already hooked up.
> 
> 
> Installer showed up with a box full of cards (just in case some didn't work), plugged them in, screens popped right up, he called it in and everything came in. Since that day I haven't had a single problem with the billing, or the channels coming in. The biggest problem is waiting for the guide data from Tribune to catch up with the channels Comcast has been adding (KICU-HD and TBS-HD).
> 
> 
> I have a Series 3 and a TiVoHD, and I am charged my package price, $1.75 for the extra cable card in the S3 and $6.95 for the "additional outlet" fee for the TiVoHD (it is using a M-CARD so no need for an additional $1.75). I am actually very happy with Comcast, I came from a Charter area and they simply had no idea of what was going on.



Thanks a lot for the reply.


I used to have a Tivo S2 and really missed it when moving to NYC ... now I see that there's a rebate on Amazon to get the S3 HD for a decent price, and with no rebate the TivoHD is around the same price ... been looking online but I can't seem to find the major differences between the two. Leaning towards just getting a S3 because I don't really know the difference and it's about $50 more.


Just got off the phone with a surprisingly helpful girl who confirmed the $1.75 for the pair of cards and a $16 install fee. Think I'll be doing that. Now to figure out which Tivo to get, and wonder why they're charging so much for their monthly service now.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11956882
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> 
> I used to have a Tivo S2 and really missed it when moving to NYC ... now I see that there's a rebate on Amazon to get the S3 HD for a decent price, and with no rebate the TivoHD is around the same price ... been looking online but I can't seem to find the major differences between the two. Leaning towards just getting a S3 because I don't really know the difference and it's about $50 more.
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with a surprisingly helpful girl who confirmed the $1.75 for the pair of cards and a $16 install fee. Think I'll be doing that. Now to figure out which Tivo to get, and wonder why they're charging so much for their monthly service now.



Here is the place to read about and ask questions about the TiVo S3 and HD:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...splay.php?f=51


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11956882
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> 
> I used to have a Tivo S2 and really missed it when moving to NYC ... now I see that there's a rebate on Amazon to get the S3 HD for a decent price, and with no rebate the TivoHD is around the same price ... been looking online but I can't seem to find the major differences between the two. Leaning towards just getting a S3 because I don't really know the difference and it's about $50 more.
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with a surprisingly helpful girl who confirmed the $1.75 for the pair of cards and a $16 install fee. Think I'll be doing that. Now to figure out which Tivo to get, and wonder why they're charging so much for their monthly service now.



+1 for TiVo... I have the HD + 1TB and now esata expansion is supported so the biggest advantage to the TiVo boxes over the comcast motos is expandable storage. i am still fighting my impulse to delete HD shows as quickly as i view them. it's been slow and hard lol.


----------



## siouxmoux

I wish there was a way to opt out of these Amber Alert EAS. I was watching the LA vs. NY MLS game last night on ESPN2 HD. When the annoying Amber Alert EAS was issue. First my DVR DCT 3612 the picture freezed Alert EAS with no audio. Then minute later I got blank Green Screen of death, Right after that STB power down and turn itself off.


It took me ten minutes and five power cycles later for to get the STB to boot up and to function correctly. with out it getting the blank Green Screen of death, STB power down and turn itself off routine.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11957301
> 
> 
> +1 for TiVo... I have the HD + 1TB and now esata expansion is supported so the biggest advantage to the TiVo boxes over the comcast motos is expandable storage. i am still fighting my impulse to delete HD shows as quickly as i view them. it's been slow and hard lol.



I wish I could see the substantial differences between the HD and the S3 other than storage space and a nicer remote. I've read in reviews the S3 will get m-card support in a future update, so really there's not much difference at all. Also read the HD is a bit slower menu-wise, and at only $100 more after rebate I'd really tempted to just get the S3. Will figure it out eventually







.


Any word about Comcast going SDV and rendering the cablecards useless for some channels?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11957695
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the substantial differences between the HD and the S3 other than storage space and a nicer remote. I've read in reviews the S3 will get m-card support in a future update, so really there's not much difference at all. Also read the HD is a bit slower menu-wise, and at only $100 more after rebate I'd really tempted to just get the S3. Will figure it out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Any word about Comcast going SDV and rendering the cablecards useless for some channels?



The S3 also has the OLED display which is nice to read the titles of shows being recorded, if you are sitting close enough to it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11956569
> 
> 
> Whoa cowboy, the only reason I didn't post the whole thing was most of it was unrelated. Below is the entire article, more of a briefing really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _October 19, 2007
> 
> 360AM: DirecTV Raises HD Rates; Pali Knocks Cable as HD Laggards
> 
> DirecTV subs will lose basic high-def nets if they don't upgrade; Comcast and Time Warner Cable downgraded for HD foot-dragging; and more Friday news.
> 
> By Shirley Brady
> 
> Cable360AM News briefing for Friday, Oct. 19 »
> 
> 
> _



Jim,


I didn't mean for you to post the whole thing, it's just since you cut out the part that you where using to drive your point home, you should've included the snippet that also talked about the Directv price increase which was in the first line of the quote you alluded to, that's all. I agree with what you were saying I'm just trying to get things fairly reported for both sides. I'm tired of all of the bitching about price increases, they all do it not just Comcast and for the record... I hate the Cowboys, I'm more of a Raiders/49er's kind of guy

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11957978
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I didn't mean for you to post the whole thing, it's just since you cut out the part that you where using to drive your point home, you should've included the snippet that also talked about the Directv price increase which was in the first line of the quote you alluded to, that's all. I agree with what you were saying I'm just trying to get things fairly reported for both sides. I'm tired of all of the bitching about price increases, they all do it not just Comcast and for the record... I hate the Cowboys, I'm more of a Raiders/49er's kind of guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wasn't posting about the price increase, I was posting about the fact that Comcast is lagging behind which is being confirmed by the market.


The fact that Comcast is raising prices again was immaterial to what I was trying to point out.


I'm ready to kiss and make up, a hug maybe?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11958165
> 
> 
> I'm ready to kiss and make up, a hug maybe?



If your name was Jane then I'd kiss and make up but since it's Jim the kissing is out...

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Ooooh.....it's gettin' dangerous around here.....


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11957695
> 
> 
> I wish I could see the substantial differences between the HD and the S3 other than storage space and a nicer remote. I've read in reviews the S3 will get m-card support in a future update, so really there's not much difference at all. Also read the HD is a bit slower menu-wise, and at only $100 more after rebate I'd really tempted to just get the S3. Will figure it out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Any word about Comcast going SDV and rendering the cablecards useless for some channels?



The Tivo HD came out with an older version of software than the S3, that's why it's slower.


Another difference between the two: With the new eSATA software that's coming out now, apparently the S3 allows user to connect any brand eSATA drives, while the Tivo HD appears to accept only an Tivo approved one, although exactly which ones are approved has not been announced yet by Tivo at this website
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/expand.html 


Rumor has it that it will be the WD My DVR Expander.


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, I think Comcast's service in terms of CSR's and execution on product delivery (once they decide to offer a product) is actually pretty good. You may not think much of the CSR's, but I'll take a Comcast CSR over an AT&T CSR any day. I've had pretty good luck at their offices too.


Their HSI service also has worked very well for me. I'm unhappy Blast is not an option the way it is in Verizon territory, but it's very reliable for me, much more so than the DSL service that some of my friends have experienced.


I also think they do a pretty good job with Cablecard and the like.


My criticism is much more about them being slow to respond to the competition and the increases prices for services that are becoming less and less competitive. That to me is a bigger issue than the number of CSR's they have and reliability of the plant.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## GBruno

I have an of the topic question:


With my comcast cable I use a notch filter to block out five channels and insert my own (for montoiring the kids). It passes throught the 6412 boxes I have without any trouble. Any one know if the same set up will work on the Dirct TV HR20? I wlil ask on another forum as well but wanted to start here.


This is the only thing stopping me from switching (i.e., my wife said I could).


TIA


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11959004
> 
> 
> I have an of the topic question:
> 
> 
> With my comcast cable I use a notch filter to block out five channels and insert my own (for montoiring the kids). It passes throught the 6412 boxes I have without any trouble. Any one know if the same set up will work on the Dirct TV HR20? I wlil ask on another forum as well but wanted to start here.
> 
> 
> This is the only thing stopping me from switching (i.e., my wife said I could).
> 
> 
> TIA



Do those Moto boxes have some sort of channel(parental) lock option on them? I know some of the other providers have that option in their equipment.


You could get lucky and find a notch filter with the right frequencies, but individual frequency notch filters are not cheap, especially if you don't want it effecting the adjacent channel.


There's an outfit in Montreal(probably elsewhere as well) that will custom build a notch filter, but IIRC, they run about $100.


----------



## hiker

The notch filter is only for analog channels and the kid's TVs are probably using the built-in analog tuners. That won't apply to DirecTV as all TVs must use STB receiver/DVR. All DirecTV receivers/DVRs have parental control.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11959496
> 
> 
> The notch filter is only for analog channels and the kid's TVs are probably using the built-in analog tuners. That won't apply to DirecTV as all TVs must use STB receiver/DVR. All DirecTV receivers/DVRs have parental control.



I'm pretty sure a notch filter can be used for any RF frequency, which would include digital channels, but to get one or more with a narrow enough filter with high rejection of adjacent frequencies can be pretty expensive.


If it can't be done with the STB, or TV, I think GBruno is pretty much out of luck.


----------



## nbuubu

Ordered the S3 Tivo from Amazon. $350 after rebate seemed worth it to me. Only $100 more than the HD unit and includes the fancy remote and more storage out of the box. Plus reading that tivocommunity link indicated there were some very minor tuner quality advantages to the S3 vs the HD unit. Will have it monday and on hold with Comcast to schedule some cable card installs right now.


Should I ask for a standard digital cable box in addition to the two cards to keep the VOD functionality? Admittedly I never use it but if it's free, I figure why not.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/11960027
> 
> 
> Ordered the S3 Tivo from Amazon. $350 after rebate seemed worth it to me. Only $100 more than the HD unit and includes the fancy remote and more storage out of the box. Plus reading that tivocommunity link indicated there were some very minor tuner quality advantages to the S3 vs the HD unit. Will have it monday and on hold with Comcast to schedule some cable card installs right now.
> 
> 
> Should I ask for a standard digital cable box in addition to the two cards to keep the VOD functionality? Admittedly I never use it but if it's free, I figure why not.



you know you will be hit with an additional outlet fee of 6.95 right?


----------



## Keenan

Comcast just got blasted on KTVU news for internet traffic blocking.


Associated Press article link below.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT 

The News-Press: Nation & World


************************************************************


Mikef5, I'd be very interested in Mr. J's take on this as Comcast HSI is something I was going to switch to when the upgrade was done up here, but not if they are doing this.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/11960070
> 
> 
> you know you will be hit with an additional outlet fee of 6.95 right?



Yeah, you're right. Was some misinformation on the tivocommunity.com forum that led me to believe that.


Ditching the Comcast STB/DVR entirely and going tivo-only. Can't wait.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11960316
> 
> 
> Comcast just got blasted on KTVU news for internet traffic blocking.
> 
> 
> Associated Press article link below.
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT
> 
> The News-Press: Nation & World
> 
> 
> ************************************************************
> 
> 
> Mikef5, I'd be very interested in Mr. J's take on this as Comcast HSI is something I was going to switch to when the upgrade was done up here, but not if they are doing this.



That blows. And if nobody complains, I can see the DSL companies doing it too, because then the RIAA and MPAA will sue the ISPs to do the same thing as Comcast.


Then once that precedent is established, anything can be next. Why not block VOIP traffic or certain video services too, since they compete against some of Comcast's businesses?


----------



## 987654




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/11955952
> 
> 
> While it may vary from area to area, my CableCARD install was actually less painfull than a cable box install, simply because everything was already hooked up.
> 
> 
> Installer showed up with a box full of cards (just in case some didn't work), plugged them in, screens popped right up, he called it in and everything came in. Since that day I haven't had a single problem with the billing, or the channels coming in. The biggest problem is waiting for the guide data from Tribune to catch up with the channels Comcast has been adding (KICU-HD and TBS-HD).
> 
> 
> I have a Series 3 and a TiVoHD, and I am charged my package price, $1.75 for the extra cable card in the S3 and $6.95 for the "additional outlet" fee for the TiVoHD (it is using a M-CARD so no need for an additional $1.75). I am actually very happy with Comcast, I came from a Charter area and they simply had no idea of what was going on.




That's pretty amazing...the polar opposite of my CableCard experiences with Comcast (Richmond, CA).


I went through no less than 5 CableCards and 6 appointments before I finally hurled the last one off my back deck on to eastbound 580. Not one of the techs they sent carried more than one card, and none of them knew the first thing about them. The supervisor they promised to send out never showed up, twice. I was promised a $60 credit for erroneous install fees 3 months ago which still hasn't posted.


D* is not an option due to my unfortunate location.


Astound....FIOS...someone HAAAAALP!


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11959630
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure a notch filter can be used for any RF frequency, which would include digital channels, but to get one or more with a narrow enough filter with high rejection of adjacent frequencies can be pretty expensive.
> 
> 
> If it can't be done with the STB, or TV, I think GBruno is pretty much out of luck.



Thanks, That is what I needed to know. I dont mind sacrificing a few surrounding channels (I block 65-70) as long as it works!


I was not sure if digital was still RF ( I was not even sure how to ask the question)


thanks again


----------



## sfhub

In my experience, if the credit doesn't post within 7 days, it isn't going to post because it hasn't been approved by the 2nd level person that reviews credits.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/11961385
> 
> 
> That blows. And if nobody complains, I can see the DSL companies doing it too, because then the RIAA and MPAA will sue the ISPs to do the same thing as Comcast.
> 
> 
> Then once that precedent is established, anything can be next. Why not block VOIP traffic or certain video services too, since they compete against some of Comcast's businesses?



They don't seem to understand that there is a lot of legit P2P traffic. Things like Linux distro images are distributed this way. There are even some movie studios using P2P to distribute DRM'd material (you have to purchase an authorization code for it play). But neo-feudalists don't understand technology just how much money they are amassing.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11957978
> 
> 
> I agree with what you were saying I'm just trying to get things fairly reported for both sides. I'm tired of all of the bitching about price increases, they all do it not just Comcast and for the record... I hate the Cowboys, I'm more of a Raiders/49er's kind of guy



I know this is already resolved with hugs







, but still... It is not unreasonable to see more bitching about Comcast and might seem unbalanced. After all, this a thread about Comcast in SF Bay area and not about Comcast Vs D*. Comcast Vs D* comes up only as a 'related issue'.


Expecting 'fair and balanced' is like Fox news complaining about "Why do all journalists report about 100 Iraqis dying in a blast and not about two schools opened else where that day?"....


Edit : Mike, you already take enough heat for Comcast and I sure didn't mean to add to it.


----------



## 987654




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/11964036
> 
> 
> In my experience, if the credit doesn't post within 7 days, it isn't going to post because it hasn't been approved by the 2nd level person that reviews credits.



Hmmm...that's not good news. I'm not letting it go though...it was re-submitted last billing cycle and now shows as still "pending".


I'll be damned if I'm going to pay them $60 for answering the phone and taking an order, and that's all they did.


I'll cancel and live with OTA if I have to.


----------



## andyh182

I live in downtown San Jose on the second floor. Bought some cheapo Radio Shack bunny ears for $12 bucks, and can receive CBS 5.1 and NBC 11.1.


Any possible way to get FOX or ABC from my location? If so, what indoor antenna would you recommend? Zenith Silver Sensor?


Thanks


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyh182* /forum/post/11965386
> 
> 
> I live in downtown San Jose on the second floor. Bought some cheapo Radio Shack bunny ears for $12 bucks, and can receive CBS 5.1 and NBC 11.1.
> 
> 
> Any possible way to get FOX or ABC from my location? If so, what indoor antenna would you recommend? Zenith Silver Sensor?
> 
> 
> Thanks



you already posted this in the right thread... the OTA thread...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/11964760
> 
> 
> I know this is already resolved with hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but still... It is not unreasonable to see more bitching about Comcast and might seem unbalanced. After all, this a thread about Comcast in SF Bay area and not about Comcast Vs D*. Comcast Vs D* comes up only as a 'related issue'.
> 
> 
> Expecting 'fair and balanced' is like Fox news complaining about "Why do all journalists report about 100 Iraqis dying in a blast and not about two schools opened else where that day?"....
> 
> 
> Edit : Mike, you already take enough heat for Comcast and I sure didn't mean to add to it.



raghu1111,


Jim and I are old friends, we snipe at each other all the time, but it's all done in jest and he understands what I was doing with his post so it's not a problem.


I think that "fair and balanced" is absolutely needed. A one sided view of things only perpetuates rumors and half truths. I really don't care if people like Comcast or the Sat Co's it's their choice but a balanced posting can assist them in making their decision on which is best for them.


Heat ??? This is nothing, 20 years in the military ( Navy, as a nuclear electrician ) taught me what real heat is but thanks for the concern, I sincerely appreciate it.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Anybody seeing those vertical bars across the top of the screen on the 702 49ers broadcast? I just tuned to the channel so I'm not sure how long it's been there.


----------



## hiker

I don't remember seeing those vertical lines, but I might have missed them since I was holding my hand over my eyes most of the game.


----------



## Keenan

Really.










Though not as bad as the Pats throughly thrashing Miami 42 to 7 _in the first half_, finally winning 49-28.


----------



## Dospac

I didn't see them in San Jose on the KTVU-HD broadcast.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/11964273
> 
> 
> They don't seem to understand that there is a lot of legit P2P traffic.



They understand, they just don't care, or put another way, bandwidth management trumps legitimate use. The only way they will care is if their policy results in negative publicity or decrease in profitable subscribers. Their responsibility is to make money, not to promote net neutrality.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11963318
> 
> 
> Thanks, That is what I needed to know. I dont mind sacrificing a few surrounding channels (I block 65-70) as long as it works!
> 
> 
> I was not sure if digital was still RF ( I was not even sure how to ask the question)
> 
> 
> thanks again



If you are in an ADS market (almost all the bay area is now), you can cut out a bunch of channels in the analog section and not lose anything, as the STB's all tune the digital signal anyway.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11959004
> 
> 
> I have an of the topic question:
> 
> 
> With my comcast cable I use a notch filter to block out five channels and insert my own (for montoiring the kids). It passes throught the 6412 boxes I have without any trouble. Any one know if the same set up will work on the Dirct TV HR20? I wlil ask on another forum as well but wanted to start here.
> 
> 
> This is the only thing stopping me from switching (i.e., my wife said I could).
> 
> 
> TIA



You want to notch out some part of the DirecTV block convertor's output from the dish so that you can insert your own channels? You can't do that.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Mikef5, How long does it take for an area to get ADS after its been re-built?


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11975659
> 
> 
> You want to notch out some part of the DirecTV block convertor's output from the dish so that you can insert your own channels? You can't do that.



Uh-oh that does not sound good. Why cant I do it? It works when I do it with the comcast box (moto 6412). If the DirectTV digital signal is RF (as stated by Keenan) then I was hopng to do the same thing with the HR 20.


thanks


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11975576
> 
> 
> If you are in an ADS market (almost all the bay area is now), you can cut out a bunch of channels in the analog section and not lose anything, as the STB's all tune the digital signal anyway.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Santa Cruz is not like the rest of the Bay Area in many ways







. I am not sure but I dont think we are ADS.

In any event I can pass through my own channels on the Moto boxes. I was wondering if I could do it if I switched to a DirectTV Hr 20.


thanks


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11977533
> 
> 
> Uh-oh that does not sound good. Why cant I do it? It works when I do it with the comcast box (moto 6412). If the DirectTV digital signal is RF (as stated by Keenan) then I was hopng to do the same thing with the HR 20.
> 
> 
> thanks



The DirecTV block converter's output is between 950MHz and 1450MHz; that's not the VHF and UHF band. The DirecTV set-top box will not decode analog broadcasts in the UHF/VHF band. You also need to supply power to the satellite dish, so you need to make sure that there is a DC/low-AC path in from set-top to dish. How do you plan to receive the broadcasts of the kids' monitor channels? Without going through the set-top?


One possible way is to use a powered combiner, and combine the output of your own monitor after it has been modulated to a VHF/UHF frequency with the signal from the dish. And then at the TV's end, you need some sort of powered splitter, to split out your own channel and go into your TV's tuner. That's a lot of work, and I am still not sure if that works well.


The alternative these days is to use your LAN network to send video output to any PC on your network. You can also watch the video via the internet connection when you are not home. That's the way to go.


Yet another alternative is to broadcast the monitor's signal via a RF link. They used to sell those transmitter/receivers as a pair, at low prices. You would then place the receiver at your TV. The receiver typically has composite outputs, and can also modulate the received signal to channel 3 or 4.


Sorry for being off-topic.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11978698
> 
> 
> The alternative these days is to use your LAN network to send video output to any PC on your network. You can also watch the video via the internet connection when you are not home. That's the way to go.
> 
> 
> Yet another alternative is to broadcast the monitor's signal via a RF link. They used to sell those transmitter/receivers as a pair, at low prices. You would then place the receiver at your TV. The receiver typically has composite outputs, and can also modulate the received signal to channel 3 or 4.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being off-topic.



An even simpler way is to keep your existing Comcast cabling and your monitoring/notch setup, and run that cable directly into your TV's tuner input. Then you ask DirecTV to install for you the new cabling. You may need new cabling anyway because of the higher frequency signals that are carried on those cables, and the need to carry DC/low AC.


This way you keep your Comcast internet connection, and you may even still subscribed to Basic Limited for the local stuff.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11977533
> 
> 
> Uh-oh that does not sound good. Why cant I do it? It works when I do it with the comcast box (moto 6412). If the DirectTV digital signal is RF (as stated by Keenan) then I was hopng to do the same thing with the HR 20.
> 
> 
> thanks



I was referring to the Comcast feed, as clau notes, trying to block specific channels on DirecTV might be quite a chore...but doesn't the DirecTV STB allow for channel blocking with a password lock anyway?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11979034
> 
> 
> I was referring to the Comcast feed, as clau notes, trying to block specific channels on DirecTV might be quite a chore...but doesn't the DirecTV STB allow for channel blocking with a password lock anyway?



Right. You cannot block DirecTV's channels with a notch, as they are all digital just like digital cable. A given cable QAM carrier may carry up to 16 digital SD channels. A notch would block the whole QAM carrier, and take out the whole block of 16 channels. You have to use parental locks to block channels. I am pretty sure you can even remove the channels from the guide in addition to preventing access to them.


If you want to push stuff around for baby video monitors or CCTV cameras, you should actually be able to do this on the same cable that carries the direcTV signal around. I would stick a DC block between the TV's that tie directly into that input and the RF modulators, just to be on the safe side. It shouldn't cause a problem because of the frontends in these devices, but they are really cheap so why not do it - you might have a real el cheapo device that could have pproblems with it.


The DBS systems are designed to be overlaid on RG6 plant that already has a cable signal on it. If you have the extra wiring, I would still separate it, but you should absolutely be able to put a bunch of analog TV signals on the coax down below cable channel 120 or so. TV's would be able to see the modulated channels but not any DBS signal - that requires a STB.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/11979314
> 
> 
> Right. You cannot block DirecTV's channels with a notch, as they are all digital just like digital cable. A given cable QAM carrier may carry up to 16 digital SD channels. A notch would block the whole QAM carrier, and take out the whole block of 16 channels.



That's true, I hadn't considered that while an RF notch filter will block digital channels, it will block a whole bunch of them while doing it. Not very effective.


----------



## Bxz

Did anyone have problems with their TVguide thru cablecard? I have a sharpD5U and from last week the system time is just not right, the channel lineup in my TVguide is also gone. I did a reset, still not working.


----------



## jeff lam

Anyone else getting the HDTV charge from Comcast even though you dont rent an HD box from them? I have a tivo S3 and have cablecards and have digital classic and they said to get HDTV channels I still need to pay the $7 even though the HD stations are listed in the digital classic lineup. If I cancel the HDTV package will they take off those channels 702 -735?


----------



## lchiu7

A friend lives in San Ramon with Comcast cable. His TV (50" Panasonic RP LCD) while HDTV ready doesn't have a ATSC or QAM tuner so he watched all his cable in SD. He doesn't use a STB and doesn't seem to want to get one.


I thought as a Christmas present I would purchase one of the above. The goal is he could watch all the unecrypted HD channels on his set at no cost in glorious HD.


He isn't interested in premium channels.


Would this work for him?


Thanks


Larry


----------



## bobby94928

It looks as if it should. Keep in mind that he will only receive the local channels in HD, not ESPN, Discovery, and the like because they are encrypted.


----------



## lchiu7

Thanks. That is all he watches anyway. He watches all SD at the moment without a cable box since his TV is cable ready. So potentially he could split the cable, feed one end into the RF tuner in the TV and the other into the Samsung and take the digital out from the Samsung into a DVI or HDMI input on the TV?


Out of interest why do cable channel encrypt the HD feeds of say ESPN when the SD feeds are in the clear? Trying to make you rent their STB?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/11981796
> 
> 
> Thanks. That is all he watches anyway. He watches all SD at the moment without a cable box since his TV is cable ready. So potentially he could split the cable, feed one end into the RF tuner in the TV and the other into the Samsung and take the digital out from the Samsung into a DVI or HDMI input on the TV?
> 
> 
> Out of interest why do cable channel encrypt the HD feeds of say ESPN when the SD feeds are in the clear? Trying to make you rent their STB?



It may be that the ESPN HD channel is also received even if you only subscribe to Basic Limited. OTOH, ESPN SD is filtered out if you subscribe to Basic Limited only.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/11981550
> 
> 
> A friend lives in San Ramon with Comcast cable. His TV (50" Panasonic RP LCD) while HDTV ready doesn't have a ATSC or QAM tuner so he watched all his cable in SD. He doesn't use a STB and doesn't seem to want to get one.
> 
> 
> I thought as a Christmas present I would purchase one of the above. The goal is he could watch all the unecrypted HD channels on his set at no cost in glorious HD.
> 
> 
> He isn't interested in premium channels.
> 
> 
> Would this work for him?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Larry




I use the the Samsung 260 on my 50 inch NEC. My only real complaint is that mine is sensitive to a weak signal. Granted I have split my cable 5 times and have not tried an amp but the samsung will drop the HD channels at times.


----------



## GBruno

Thanks MikeSM, Keenan and Clau, I am enlightened. Of course now my plans for 70+ HD channels will be put on hold.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/11982602
> 
> 
> I use the the Samsung 260 on my 50 inch NEC. My only real complaint is that mine is sensitive to a weak signal. Granted I have split my cable 5 times and have not tried an amp but the samsung will drop the HD channels at times.




He doesn't split the signal at all now (only one set receives a picture) so I think one split shouldn't be an issue


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11981972
> 
> 
> It may be that the ESPN HD channel is also received even if you only subscribe to Basic Limited. OTOH, ESPN SD is filtered out if you subscribe to Basic Limited only.



He must have more then basic limited since he gets ESPN (just checked) and a ton of other channels (up to about 70 or so I think)


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/11982851
> 
> 
> He must have more then basic limited since he gets ESPN (just checked) and a ton of other channels (up to about 70 or so I think)



The encryption is to make those who have only basic limited to not be able to receive ESPN-HD. Filtering ESPN-SD does not necessarily filter out ESPN-HD, because the latter is at a very different part of the band.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11982894
> 
> 
> The encryption is to make those who have only basic limited to not be able to receive ESPN-HD. Filtering ESPN-SD does not necessarily filter out ESPN-HD, because the latter is at a very different part of the band.



So basically Comcast want him to pay more for a STB?


He has no cable box at all so the filter must be in the box outside someplace?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/11983033
> 
> 
> So basically Comcast want him to pay more for a STB?
> 
> 
> He has no cable box at all so the filter must be in the box outside someplace?



Comcast does not care if he gets a STB or a CableCard. Comcast cares that those who subscribe to Basic Limited do not receive ESPN-HD.


There is always a Cable Box somewhere. Otherwise one can subscribe to Basic Limited and get all the Expanded channels. Or one can subscribe to cable HSI only and get all the channels free.


----------



## FiloD

I am planning to cancel my expanded basic and just keep limited basic plus Digital Classic.


Question -

Without expanded basic but with digital classic, am I correct to assume that I do not get ESPN SD but will get ESPN-HD TNT-HD and TBS-HD (with HD box of course)? (although I will be missing the Warriors games I guess on Fox Sports Net Bay Area)


Thank you.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/11981550
> 
> 
> A friend lives in San Ramon with Comcast cable. His TV (50" Panasonic RP LCD) while HDTV ready doesn't have a ATSC or QAM tuner so he watched all his cable in SD. He doesn't use a STB and doesn't seem to want to get one.
> 
> 
> I thought as a Christmas present I would purchase one of the above. The goal is he could watch all the unecrypted HD channels on his set at no cost in glorious HD.
> 
> 
> He isn't interested in premium channels.
> 
> 
> Would this work for him?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Larry



Sooner or later he will be forced to get a STB but I guess he can put it off for now. I take it he doesn't have a cable card ready tv either?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff lam* /forum/post/11981361
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting the HDTV charge from Comcast even though you dont rent an HD box from them? I have a tivo S3 and have cablecards and have digital classic and they said to get HDTV channels I still need to pay the $7 even though the HD stations are listed in the digital classic lineup. If I cancel the HDTV package will they take off those channels 702 -735?



I have limited basic and CableCards, and I'm not charged the $7 fee. When I had digital classic for the additional HD channels, I was not charged the $7 fee, either.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FiloD* /forum/post/11984687
> 
> 
> Without expanded basic but with digital classic, am I correct to assume that I do not get ESPN SD but will get ESPN-HD TNT-HD and TBS-HD (with HD box of course)?



Yes. However, being able to have digital classic without expanded basic may be YMMV.


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11925598
> 
> 
> I'm in 94085, around Fair Oaks & Maude.
> 
> 
> BTW, I got "the letter" way back near the end of May.
> 
> 
> And I don't know if it was related to the upgrades, but a couple weeks ago, around the end of September, I had a lot of cable modem outages. Maybe that's a sign the node is getting upgraded and will be turned on soon?




OnDemand got turned on for me! A mere 1 week after being upgraded!


I no longer have to suffer with paying steadily increasing rates for lower levels of service... now I get taken the same as the rest of you!


----------



## sanne

Any news on Santa Rosa being upgraded in the near future?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/11993519
> 
> 
> Any news on Santa Rosa being upgraded in the near future?



Supposed to happen by the end of the year.

_Santa Rosa is the county's only city where a low-frequency cable infrastructure is still in place. But it will be the first one to get a 1 gigahertz system installed, which Comcast expects will go live by the end of the year.


The new network will be turned on neighborhood-by-neighborhood at no extra cost to digital cable customers, who will hit the power button on their TV to find they have more channels and video-on-demand, Johnson said._

http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/articl...NEWS/710170385


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/11993117
> 
> 
> OnDemand got turned on for me! A mere 1 week after being upgraded!
> 
> 
> I no longer have to suffer with paying steadily increasing rates for lower levels of service... now I get taken the same as the rest of you!



As hard as this may seem to believe, On Demand just got turned on in my area today or at least that's when I noticed it was there










Darn, all this new stuff happening at once, TTG, MRV and external storage gets added to my TivoHD plus my area gets upgraded to 1 GHz and adds all those channels I haven't be able to get in years and now VOD is available. Santa has come early this year










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11993867
> 
> 
> As hard as this may seem to believe, On Demand just got turned on in my area today or at least that's when I noticed it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, all this new stuff happening at once, TTG, MRV and external storage gets added to my TivoHD plus my area gets upgraded to 1 GHz and adds all those channels I haven't be able to get in years and now VOD is available. Santa has come early this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Still no upgrades here in Sunnyvale 94087. No Comcast trucks in the neighborhood either.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11993932
> 
> 
> Still no upgrades here in Sunnyvale 94087. No Comcast trucks in the neighborhood either.



I had trucks in my neighborhood a month ago, still nothing.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11993867
> 
> 
> Santa has come early this year



He must be offended by the name of my city.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/11994251
> 
> 
> He must be offended by the name of my city.



Actually, Keenan just posted a link to a local newspaper article that will give you a good idea when Santa Rosa will go active. Santa Rosa and Santa Claus are they related ???










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11993932
> 
> 
> Still no upgrades here in Sunnyvale 94087. No Comcast trucks in the neighborhood either.



Keep checking, more in Sunnyvale and Milpitas to go active soon.... real soon










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/11986550
> 
> 
> Sooner or later he will be forced to get a STB but I guess he can put it off for now. I take it he doesn't have a cable card ready tv either?



No he doesn't. The set doesn't even have a ATSC tuner in it


----------



## Dospac

Bah, give him x months of subscription cost towards Digital Cable and make him get a STB.. or buy him a good universal remote..


As far as I can tell, the higher bill and an extra remote is the only reason you wouldn't go to Digital/HD w/an HDTV, right? I've had my HDTV for almost a year now and I can't go back to watchin SD unless I absolutely have to. :[


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11993932
> 
> 
> Still no upgrades here in Sunnyvale 94087. No Comcast trucks in the neighborhood either.



FWIW, I stopped seeing trucks in my neighborhood about 4-6 weeks before the upgrade went live in 94089.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/11996214
> 
> 
> Bah, give him x months of subscription cost towards Digital Cable and make him get a STB.. or buy him a good universal remote..
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the higher bill and an extra remote is the only reason you wouldn't go to Digital/HD w/an HDTV, right? I've had my HDTV for almost a year now and I can't go back to watchin SD unless I absolutely have to. :[



No idea why he doesn't do it. As for the remote I bought them a Harmony 880 last year so the remote problem is solved! And he also bought a QAM tuner card last year but has had some problems installing it so it sits idle. Anyway what he and his wife really should have is, HDTV on their main TV which I think the Samsung will do. And it would be trivial to program the Samsung into the 880.


----------



## mazman49

I'm considering adding a second digital outlet with an M-card for a TiVo HD. I'm trying to figure out what this will cost me each month. I've called Comcast several times and keep getting different answers.


I've been told:


1 - $6.99 for the outlet + $1.79 cable card + $5 HD programming

2 - $6.99 for the outlet + $5 HD programming

3 - $6.99 for the outlet

4 - $1.79 cable card

5 - something else?


Thanks.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11999238
> 
> 
> I'm considering adding a second digital outlet with an M-card for a TiVo HD. I'm trying to figure out what this will cost me each month. I've called Comcast several times and keep getting different answers.
> 
> 
> I've been told:
> 
> 
> 1 - $6.99 for the outlet + $1.79 cable card + $5 HD programming
> 
> 2 - $6.99 for the outlet + $5 HD programming
> 
> 3 - $6.99 for the outlet
> 
> 4 - $1.79 cable card
> 
> 5 - something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Aren't you already paying for HD programming? I would think that you should only be charged the additional CableCard rental. Not sure if that is $1.79 for the M card, though.


----------



## fender4645

Clau is right...you should only have one HD charge (that's how it is on my bill). Expect to pay $6.99 for the additional outlet + $1.79 for the cable card (I don't think it matters if it's one M-card or 2 CableCARDs).


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11999470
> 
> 
> Clau is right...you should only have one HD charge (that's how it is on my bill). Expect to pay $6.99 for the additional outlet + $1.79 for the cable card (I don't think it matters if it's one M-card or 2 CableCARDs).



Thanks.


Is it common for providers to charge for an additional outlet? It kind of ticks me off to have to pay to watch premium channels on multiple TVs. With the digital conversion in 2009, won't all cable outlets need to be digital?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11999558
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Is it common for providers to charge for an additional outlet? It kind of ticks me off to have to pay to watch premium channels on multiple TVs. With the digital conversion in 2009, won't all cable outlets need to be digital?



Actually the digital conversion date is for broadcast ( over the air ) analog not for cable. The FCC has decided that cable should have to carry the analog signal until 2012, that was the last date I heard for cable and that's only if they don't go to an all digital lineup by 2009.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Hey *Mikef5*:

Could you please check with Mr. J. on the DCH3416 recording light issue that he said was being addressed?

Do they have a new firmware release date with a fix?


Thanks, and congrats on your upgrade!


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11999412
> 
> 
> Aren't you already paying for HD programming? I would think that you should only be charged the additional CableCard rental. Not sure if that is $1.79 for the M card, though.



Watch out for the HDTV service fee. They try and put it on all the time.... Takes some convincing to get it taken off. I ended up with 2 when I added my HD-TiVo. It took an hour on the phone to remove them...


Kevin


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/11993932
> 
> 
> Still no upgrades here in Sunnyvale 94087. No Comcast trucks in the neighborhood either.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/11994802
> 
> 
> Keep checking, more in Sunnyvale and Milpitas to go active soon.... real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I check daily...still no upgrades in my section of 94087. I haven't seen any trucks either. Hopefully they're around while I'm here at work and that's why I don't see them.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/11999238
> 
> 
> I'm considering adding a second digital outlet with an M-card for a TiVo HD. I'm trying to figure out what this will cost me each month. I've called Comcast several times and keep getting different answers.
> 
> 
> I've been told:
> 
> 
> 1 - $6.99 for the outlet + $1.79 cable card + $5 HD programming
> 
> 2 - $6.99 for the outlet + $5 HD programming
> 
> 3 - $6.99 for the outlet
> 
> 4 - $1.79 cable card
> 
> 5 - something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Should be 3.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/11999470
> 
> 
> Clau is right...you should only have one HD charge (that's how it is on my bill). Expect to pay $6.99 for the additional outlet + $1.79 for the cable card (I don't think it matters if it's one M-card or 2 CableCARDs).



There shouldn't be any HD charge unless you have a HD set top box. There shouldn't be a $1.79 fee if you have a single M-Card.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12001523
> 
> 
> Should be 3.



I would have guessed 4. Why would he have to pay an outlet fee if he is not getting a setup box? OTOH, I believe ComCast charges CableCard fees other than for the very first one.


I have a single CableCard, no set-top boxes or DVR's, and I don't pay any HD or outlet charges. I also don't pay any CableCard fees.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12002582
> 
> 
> I would have guessed 4. Why would he have to pay an outlet fee if he is not getting a setup box? OTOH, I believe ComCast charges CableCard fees other than for the very first one.
> 
> 
> I have a single CableCard, no set-top boxes or DVR's, and I don't pay any HD or outlet charges. I also don't pay any CableCard fees.



Clau is right. "outlet" fees aren't for outlets, just STB's.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## raghu1111

There is no such thing as "HD Programming Fee". No one should be charged. Ask CSR to show the PDF of local Comcast charge sheet, that they are supposed to mail to all customers. There is an "HD Equipment Fee" you need to pay if you have a non-DVR HD receiver.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12002711
> 
> 
> Clau is right. "outlet" fees aren't for outlets, just STB's.



Just to clarify : both extra STB's and extra cable cards qualify as "extra outlets" Second cable card for Tivo is a special case since both are used in the same box.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12002939
> 
> 
> Just to clarify : both extra STB's and extra cable cards qualify as "extra outlets" Second cable card for Tivo is a special case since both are used in the same box.



I agree with raghu. I don't have an M-card so I can't comment on that. But "extra outlet" is technically any other TV that's connected in your home. This even includes just connecting the coax to a old TV (of course there's no way for Comcast to enforce this one). But they can enforce any additional STB or CableCARD/M-Card that's in use. This is the way it's been for a while, although I don't agree with it. Unless they've changed something recently...


----------



## mazman49

In my case with a second M-card on a 'second' outlet and no set-top box the fee would then be ??


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12002582
> 
> 
> I would have guessed 4. Why would he have to pay an outlet fee if he is not getting a setup box? OTOH, I believe ComCast charges CableCard fees other than for the very first one.
> 
> 
> I have a single CableCard, no set-top boxes or DVR's, and I don't pay any HD or outlet charges. I also don't pay any CableCard fees.



An outlet is a digital device, which is either a Comcast box or your own box with CableCard(s). One outlet (primary) is included in the programming fee, which can be either a Comcast box or *ONE* CableCard. Each additional outlet is charged the $6.95 outlet fee. Second CableCard in the same outlet is charged the $1.79 fee.


Since you have only one outlet with one CableCard, there are no additional charges.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/12003073
> 
> 
> In my case with a second M-card on a 'second' outlet and no set-top box the fee would then be ??



$6.99 for the second outlet, which includes one CableCard.


----------



## mazman49

Thanks, that makes sense. Now if I can only get Comcast to agree.


----------



## Bill

Mikef5, Anyone who has been upgraded,


Did Comcast offer you any special deals to go along with your upgrade?


----------



## pappy97

Any of you get tired of people in other forums who say, in response to complaints about cable, sat, or u-verse, "FiOS is great." *I can't be the only one frustrated that the Silicon Valley has been completed ignored by Verizon for its FiOS rollout, this is the SILICON VALLEY for Christ's sake! Many of us have been dying for better TV and internet (Especially fast 50 MBps service!) and we live in a tech-savvy market with people who will dump cable/sat/u-verse in a heartbeat for FiOS, more so than most other US markets.*


As I said in a recent reply to one of those statements:


"It's not available in a lot of markets *that frankly it should be by now*. That's why when people complain about cable, E*, D*, or U-verse, and someone says, "FiOS is better for both TV and internet, you should get that" it's like rubbing salt into the wound of us who live in places where we can't get FiOS.


And I've said this many times and I'll say it again, it makes no sense whatsoever that a tech-savvy "wealthy" market like the Silicon Valley is completely ignored by Verizon FiOS, and I don't give a sh** who the local telco is. Infrastructure means nothing, what does mean something is how much money you can make in a market and Verizon would *literally print money* by going to Silicon Valley, and BTW, they have a CA statewide franchise license so they can."


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12003890
> 
> 
> Any of you get tired of people in other forums who say, in response to complaints about cable, sat, or u-verse, "FiOS is great." *I can't be the only one frustrated that the Silicon Valley has been completed ignored by Verizon for its FiOS rollout, this is the SILICON VALLEY for Christ's sake! Many of us have been dying for better TV and internet (Especially fast 50 MBps service!) and we live in a tech-savvy market with people who will dump cable/sat/u-verse in a heartbeat for FiOS, more so than most other US markets.*
> 
> 
> As I said in a recent reply to one of those statements:
> 
> 
> "It's not available in a lot of markets *that frankly it should be by now*. That's why when people complain about cable, E*, D*, or U-verse, and someone says, "FiOS is better for both TV and internet, you should get that" it's like rubbing salt into the wound of us who live in places where we can't get FiOS.
> 
> 
> And I've said this many times and I'll say it again, it makes no sense whatsoever that a tech-savvy "wealthy" market like the Silicon Valley is completely ignored by Verizon FiOS, and I don't give a sh** who the local telco is. Infrastructure means nothing, what does mean something is how much money you can make in a market and Verizon would *literally print money* by going to Silicon Valley, and BTW, they have a CA statewide franchise license so they can."



Well, Sunnyvale is the center of Silicon Valley, and we're stuck with 550MHz plants







.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12003993
> 
> 
> Well, Sunnyvale is the center of Silicon Valley, and we're stuck with 550MHz plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Good point as this too makes no sense.


For example, forgetting that Apple is based here (I think it matters little as to sales), do Apple products such as Macs and iphones sell better here or say, Alexandria, VA?


I would suspect that hands down they sell better here because of the tech-savviness and wealth in Silicon Valley, yet Alexandria has better cable options AND FiOS.


Don't these companies (Verizon and Comcrap to be specific) realize how much money there is to be made here? It simply boggles the mind that some rural areas with, for the most part, poor and uneducated people have better access to FiOS than those of us Silicon Valley, the birthplace of much of the technology used in FiOS (or at least the grandparents of the tech used). I thought these corporations have a duty to make money for their shareholders, and it seems like trying to make sure every farmer in Northern Virginia or middle of nowhere Texas has access to FiOS over the SV is a violation of that duty.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12004097
> 
> 
> Good point as this too makes no sense.
> 
> 
> For example, forgetting that Apple is based here (I think it matters little as to sales), do Apple products such as Macs and iphones sell better here or say, Alexandria, VA?
> 
> 
> I would suspect that hands down they sell better here because of the tech-savviness and wealth in Silicon Valley, yet Alexandria has better cable options AND FiOS.
> 
> 
> Don't these companies (Verizon and Comcrap to be specific) realize how much money there is to be made here? It simply boggles the mind that some rural areas with, for the most part, poor and uneducated people have better access to FiOS than those of us Silicon Valley, the birthplace of much of the technology used in FiOS (or at least the grandparents of the tech used). I thought these corporations have a duty to make money for their shareholders, and it seems like trying to make sure every farmer in Northern Virginia or middle of nowhere Texas has access to FiOS over the SV is a violation of that duty.



Something everyone is missing is getting the technology rock solid before launching to an audience that will use it to it's fullest capacity. If Verizon were to launch FiOS in the Bay Area without making sure it is rock solid, it will end up costing them more than it is worth. Also many of these areas they are launching in aren't as built up and therefore it is easier to lay down new fiber, etc. When you are dealing with communities that have been there 50 years (or some for much longer) with some very strict laws regarding putting things underground on poles, etc. it can ended up costing you a ton.


There is no way Verizon and Comcast don't realize they would get great uptake rate, but they are looking at it from how much money can they make in the end and that is how they are planning.


----------



## Bill

It doesn't matter what provider one has, at this time we are paying way too much for simple channel delivery. The content on the channels is where the worth is. Eventually we will get everything for the price of internet. Our grandchilldren will say "you paid HOW MUCH for video delivery?"


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/12003260
> 
> 
> Thanks, that makes sense. Now if I can only get Comcast to agree.



Try local Comcast office, ask them for the sheet explaining the charge (if you didn't have one with you). Usually, if the person at the desk doesn't know, she knows how to get hold of the right people. I have had good experience with the my local office.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12004866
> 
> 
> Something everyone is missing is getting the technology rock solid before launching to an audience that will use it to it's fullest capacity. If Verizon were to launch FiOS in the Bay Area without making sure it is rock solid, it will end up costing them more than it is worth.



Not to mention the fact that the labor costs for rolling out new infrastructure are _*much*_ higher here than your average Podunkaville, BFE. If a company is going to test out brand new tech, hands-down they're going to do it somewhere cheaper.


----------



## MikeSM

Verizon isn't the phone company of silicon valley. Instead we have to suffer with AT&T. :-( Verizon and AT&T don't compete in the phone company arena. They never overbuild each other. So you get one or the other. But hey, it could be worse - Qwest is awful.


As for why Comcast doesn't do anything exceptional here, well, it's because they don't have to. What is AT&T doing? U-verse? Give me a break. If AT&T were doing a 20/2 IP service, Comcast could match that. But since the best you get from AT&T is 6 Mbps, Comcast doesn't have to work very hard to do better than that.


Since all there is is the duopoly, unless someone does something creative, we don't get much innovation. The last time that happened was when cable did broadband internet, when PacBell only had ISDN to offer. But they did that because they hoped it would help them compete against DBS since DBS was all digital and at the time, cable didn't have much digital content at all.


Such is life... Now if a few cities started laying fiber... Well, that might change things...


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Dospac

Gawd I wish we had FIOS here but it's like MikeSM said.. I'd pay 2x what they charge currently for their inet @ those speeds. And I'd switch TV service too! I feel your pain. :|


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/12006446
> 
> 
> Gawd I wish we had FIOS here but it's like MikeSM said.. I'd pay 2x what they charge currently for their inet @ those speeds. And I'd switch TV service too! I feel your pain. :|



Well, if Comcast can't get competitive with DirecTV for HD, they certainly can with HSI. If they did a 16/2 tier here they way they do in FIOS markets, I bet a bunch of folks would stay with Comcast for video... Maybe they'll realize this and get off their keister.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/12006446
> 
> 
> Gawd I wish we had FIOS here but it's like MikeSM said.. I'd pay 2x what they charge currently for their inet @ those speeds. And I'd switch TV service too! I feel your pain. :|



Thanks...what is crazy is that not only does FiOS have a 50 Mbps d\\l speed, they are now rolling out 20 down/20 up, yes 20 up. and I just read that it is being offered at $65 month.


$65 month for 20 Mbps down and 20 Mbps up? Are you freaking kidding me?


And to the person who mentioned that Comcast could bring faster internet here as they do in markets with FiOS, that's the thing , without FiOS they don't need to compete and they are the fastest game in town, so it makes financial sense to give us our 6 Mbps (yes I used to think it was fast, but now there is more and us tech-savvy wealthy types should have it) and not do much to change it.


FiOS is really frustrating because not only do we think their TV service is great, but also internet.


Honestly at this rate I cannot imagine Verizon FiOS or a similar service coming to the SF Bay Area in my lifetime (and I'm 28 so I hope there is a long life there), I just don't see it happening and that is what so annoying. It's not like I am going to move for TV or internet (although I have refused to move because I didn't have a place for my Starchoice Canadian sat dish







), but my hometown of Fremont, CA was one of the first test-markets for cable internet in the country (@home) and that made sense because of it's tech-savviness, but to never see FTTP services ever in my lifetime in Silicon Valley is quite *depressing*.







, then










P.S. The only "city" I've heard of that laid fiber in Northern California (besides Sacramento in which I think Surewest offers FTTP services) is the planned community of Mountain House, CA just outside Tracy, but MH rivals Stockton for foreclosures these days and isn't really a part of the Bay Area.



P.P.S. *Fine, forget Verizon FiOS for a second. What about Surewest? Why do parts of the cow town metro of Sacramento have FTTP, including the TV and internet services we drool over, and not us? Can't Surewest expand to the Bay Area? Surewest is the only company in the US that offers 50 up and 50 down for residential service.

http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...23102007-1.htm *


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12007551
> 
> 
> P.S. The only "city" I've heard of that laid fiber in Northern California (besides Sacramento in which I think Surewest offers FTTP services) is the planned community of Mountain House, CA just outside Tracy, but MH rivals Stockton for foreclosures these days and isn't really a part of the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> 
> P.P.S. *Fine, forget Verizon FiOS for a second. What about Surewest? Why do parts of the cow town metro of Sacramento have FTTP, including the TV and internet services we drool over, and not us? Can't Surewest expand to the Bay Area? Surewest is the only company in the US that offers 50 up and 50 down for residential service.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...23102007-1.htm *



Ahh the irony. AT&T is just doing too well in the Bay Area to need to upgrade as far at they think. THey are looking at today and not long term. Verizon's long term planning is actually quite refreshing. I wish more US companies were thinking this way. Specially in Telecoms where the have the rest of the world to learn from....


BTW AT&T does do fiber to the premise in new developments in the Bay Area. Not that anybody can affort those.... And since it is such a small percentage the service will probably be the same just over fiber instead of copper.


My 0.02


Kevin


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12010153
> 
> 
> Ahh the irony. AT&T is just doing too well in the Bay Area to need to upgrade as far at they think. THey are looking at today and not long term. Verizon's long term planning is actually quite refreshing. I wish more US companies were thinking this way. Specially in Telecoms where the have the rest of the world to learn from....
> 
> 
> BTW AT&T does do fiber to the premise in new developments in the Bay Area. Not that anybody can affort those.... And since it is such a small percentage the service will probably be the same just over fiber instead of copper.
> 
> 
> My 0.02
> 
> 
> Kevin



If you really want AT&T to do what Verizon is doing in terms of FTTH, the answer is pretty simple. We as consumers must not buy u-verse, and must drop their voice services for Comcast or other players. You can keep DSL as long as you only pay the promo price. That way they make little money from the DSL service, but have to maintain it and the outside plant. Oh yeah, call once or twice a month when it hiccups to increase customer care cost.


If everyone did this, AT&T would be forced to make the bet on fiber, or be out of business.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Derek87

hi all, i can't say this is necessary a Comcast problem, but i wanted to see if anyone has had any problems with recording unencrypted QAM data from NBC recently. i'm cross-posting below what i wrote to the Mac forum, but i thought it would be useful to post here too just in case it is a comcast, nbc issue and/or something to do with signal strength and someone has had this happen before, whether with the same equipment/software or not:


I don't know if anyone has this problem and what the cause of (i'm trying to work on it with Miglia, but hope i can resolve it sooner rather than later):


equipment:

Miglia Mini HD

Powermac G5 dual

3 gb RAM


software:

EyeTV 2.5


other:

Comcast cable


problem:

twice in a row now, i've had two recording glitch on me. Monday, when i recorded Heroes, i checked afterward and got a 45 minute recording when it should have been 1:00 or 1:01. when i replayed the recording, it looked like the first 25 minutes or so was "somewhat jibberish" as if it was recorded at 1.5 speed or something with missing frames and clipped audio...after this, the rest of the recording seemed fine. my recording last night of Bionic Woman had the same sort of problem (although i haven't had time to inspect in detail to see where and when it glitched) but the hour long recording ended up being only 32 minutes long!


in both cases, fortunately, i watched the shows live on my TV where i saw zero problems (so i'm doubtful this is a cable issue).


i wrote Miglia after the first occurence and the suggestion i received this morning was to try to downgrade to Elgato2.3.3. i'll do that this weekend when i have time, but it seems a bit iffy a solution considering thigns worked fine until this monday. (in fact, prior to Monday's recording of Heroes, Prison Break recorded its full hour worth of material just fine).


any thoughts/comments/common experiences/suggestions?


thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12010785
> 
> 
> hi all, i can't say this is necessary a Comcast problem, but i wanted to see if anyone has had any problems with recording unencrypted QAM data from NBC recently.



Possibly related although it's hard to say as different software seems to handle things differently, but, when I record KNTV using Sage and a HDHR, when transcoding from TS to PS I get huge video/audio sync errors using VideoReDo. For some reason that station always seems to have the most issues for me. When viewing on the TiVo S3 I've been getting some random pixelation, this is with recordings made and played back on S3.


I've been trying to diagnose the problem and I believe it's related to signal quality/signal strength on my incoming cable, but Comcast was out here Friday and said the signal was fine, what ever that means, I didn't get the numbers. Comcast was supposed to call me Sunday with a guy who is very familiar with the S3's but he never called and subsequent calls to Comcast put me through waiting queues and I gave up for the time being.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12010276
> 
> 
> If you really want AT&T to do what Verizon is doing in terms of FTTH, the answer is pretty simple. We as consumers must not buy u-verse, and must drop their voice services for Comcast or other players. You can keep DSL as long as you only pay the promo price. That way they make little money from the DSL service, but have to maintain it and the outside plant. Oh yeah, call once or twice a month when it hiccups to increase customer care cost.
> 
> 
> If everyone did this, AT&T would be forced to make the bet on fiber, or be out of business.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Agreed 100%, this is the #1 reason I will not even look at U-verse. It is short term stop gap. They can argue that DSL will keep getting faster but the amount they will spend on upgrading the equipment and splitting the network they might as well do FTTH or at least FTTP.


The only way they will see their decision is wrong is by U-verse failing which if you look at the current numbers it looks like it is. It is early days of course.


Verizon's FIOS TV initial numbers on the other hand are very good but they are competing with Time Warner Cable in a lot of markets......


Kevin


----------



## Keenan

Related to my last post, I need some help from any S3 owners out there. Could you list your signal strength, SNR and if you have any RS uncorrected errors for the local broadcast stations?


When I first got the S3 I was getting SS numbers in the low 90's, now I'm getting high 70's to low 80's. I never checked the RS numbers until recently so I don't know what they were reading back then, but now, especially KNTV, I get huge RS uncorrected numbers and that's the station I seem to have the most problem with random pixelation.


Since Comcast has already said the signal is fine I'm trying to see how it compares to others in the bay area and if possible the tuner(s) in the S3 are going south(although I doubt it, if they were going to go bad I think they would have done it quite some time ago).


Mikef5, this is something you might pass on to Mr. J. First, the tech that came out was talking crap about the TiVo from the minute he got here, they're a big problem, blah, blah. I ignored it, but then he said he would have someone who was familiar with the S3 call me on Sunday. I said great. They never called, I called back finally on Wed, chose the option of getting a callback instead of waiting on the line. The call back came and it's an automated voice telling I'm now in a waiting queue for my call to answered. That's ridiculous, if you're not ready to talk to me, don't call until you are.


This reminds of the time a year or so ago, I went to the office, twice, and they said they would have a supervisor call me on a problem/question they could not answer satisfactorily. I'm still waiting for that call...


It's this sort of crappy customer service that makes me rather have a root canal done than have to call Comcast for anything other than buying more programming, that they seem to handle pretty well.


----------



## Derek87

hey thanks for the response to my other post.


i did peek at my signal strength this morning on KNTV (703) and it was about 97 this morning...i have no clue what it was when it tried to record Heroes or Bionic Woman this week...


odd stuff. (i should have been clearer in my original post though: the set that i watched these shows without any problem on is using a Moto 6200 box)


i'll be curious to hear what other people respond regarding your query. i'll keep an eye on things on my end. (i will downgrade my softare as suggested, but i'm skeptical...)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12011229
> 
> 
> Related to my last post, I need some help from any S3 owners out there. Could you list your signal strength, SNR and if you have any RS uncorrected errors for the local broadcast stations?
> 
> 
> When I first got the S3 I was getting SS numbers in the low 90's, now I'm getting high 70's to low 80's. I never checked the RS numbers until recently so I don't know what they were reading back then, but now, especially KNTV, I get huge RS uncorrected numbers and that's the station I seem to have the most problem with random pixelation.
> 
> 
> Since Comcast has already said the signal is fine I'm trying to see how it compares to others in the bay area and if possible the tuner(s) in the S3 are going south(although I doubt it, if they were going to go bad I think they would have done it quite some time ago).
> 
> 
> Mikef5, this is something you might pass on to Mr. J. First, the tech that came out was talking crap about the TiVo from the minute he got here, they're a big problem, blah, blah. I ignored it, but then he said he would have someone who was familiar with the S3 call me on Sunday. I said great. They never called, I called back finally on Wed, chose the option of getting a callback instead of waiting on the line. The call back came and it's an automated voice telling I'm now in a waiting queue for my call to answered. That's ridiculous, if you're not ready to talk to me, don't call until you are.
> 
> 
> This reminds of the time a year or so ago, I went to the office, twice, and they said they would have a supervisor call me on a problem/question they could not answer satisfactorily. I'm still waiting for that call...
> 
> 
> It's this sort of crappy customer service that makes me rather have a root canal done than have to call Comcast for anything other than buying more programming, that they seem to handle pretty well.


----------



## bobby94928

For you Santa Rosa folks, and especially Jim. It looks like you're getting closer. Cable Com trucks are on Petaluma Hill Rd between Kawana Springs and Aston placing new facilities. They are also on Brookwood between 3rd St. and 5th St. They're gearing up rapidly. I think they are building the back bone. When that's complete they just need to connect the veins to the arteries.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12011229
> 
> 
> Related to my last post, I need some help from any S3 owners out there. Could you list your signal strength, SNR and if you have any RS uncorrected errors for the local broadcast stations?
> 
> 
> When I first got the S3 I was getting SS numbers in the low 90's, now I'm getting high 70's to low 80's. I never checked the RS numbers until recently so I don't know what they were reading back then, but now, especially KNTV, I get huge RS uncorrected numbers and that's the station I seem to have the most problem with random pixelation.
> 
> 
> Since Comcast has already said the signal is fine I'm trying to see how it compares to others in the bay area and if possible the tuner(s) in the S3 are going south(although I doubt it, if they were going to go bad I think they would have done it quite some time ago).
> 
> 
> Mikef5, this is something you might pass on to Mr. J. First, the tech that came out was talking crap about the TiVo from the minute he got here, they're a big problem, blah, blah. I ignored it, but then he said he would have someone who was familiar with the S3 call me on Sunday. I said great. They never called, I called back finally on Wed, chose the option of getting a callback instead of waiting on the line. The call back came and it's an automated voice telling I'm now in a waiting queue for my call to answered. That's ridiculous, if you're not ready to talk to me, don't call until you are.
> 
> 
> This reminds of the time a year or so ago, I went to the office, twice, and they said they would have a supervisor call me on a problem/question they could not answer satisfactorily. I'm still waiting for that call...
> 
> 
> It's this sort of crappy customer service that makes me rather have a root canal done than have to call Comcast for anything other than buying more programming, that they seem to handle pretty well.



Ouch. Uncorrectable errors should never happen. This means that you are getting hits on the plant so bad that the FEC is not able to fix it. This is not a problem with the feed, since the FEC is generated at the entry point to the Comcast network, not at the broadcast source (which doesn't use QAM).


Are you sure nothing has happened with your internal wiring that has created a problem? Can you move the S3 to the feed to the house temporarily and see if the problem is coming from the network or in your house wiring?


Do you have a Comcast STB? If so, you can run a diagnostic on it and see if it is seeing uncorrectable errors as well. BTW, the standard wavetek's that comcast techs have should be able to tune and verify FEC errors just by plugging in and picking a station to look at. Again, you should never see uncorrectable errors. This is completely unacceptable performance that no MSO engineer would tolerate if it's coming from the plant.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## That Don Guy

This may sound like a stupid question, but is there going to be a point in time when Comcast is going to fix the digital stations' channel numbers - and if not, then what is the purpose of, say, a DVD recorder with a digital tuner that doesn't have CableCARD support?


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12012393
> 
> 
> Ouch. Uncorrectable errors should never happen. This means that you are getting hits on the plant so bad that the FEC is not able to fix it. This is not a problem with the feed, since the FEC is generated at the entry point to the Comcast network, not at the broadcast source (which doesn't use QAM).
> 
> 
> Are you sure nothing has happened with your internal wiring that has created a problem? Can you move the S3 to the feed to the house temporarily and see if the problem is coming from the network or in your house wiring?
> 
> 
> Do you have a Comcast STB? If so, you can run a diagnostic on it and see if it is seeing uncorrectable errors as well. BTW, the standard wavetek's that comcast techs have should be able to tune and verify FEC errors just by plugging in and picking a station to look at. Again, you should never see uncorrectable errors. This is completely unacceptable performance that no MSO engineer would tolerate if it's coming from the plant.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



The feed is a straight shot from the pole. It's split once, one feed direct to the S3, the other to an HDHR. I have an amp and have put it in the line and it doesn't seem to make any difference. The odd thing is, it appears to be only the local HD channels with the bad numbers, Disc-HD and ESPN-HD have 90 readings.


I believe the HDHR is seeing the same thing as when watching live TV every once in a while the signal will get so screwed up it's actually caused a re-boot of the PC. Which reminds me, I should take a look at the log for the HDHR as it should have some data concerning the signal.


The pixelations manifest a bit differently between the HDHR and the S3, the S3 has actual pixelation sometimes whereas the HDHR will have maybe just a brief flash in an area of the image, both always seem to coincide.


I can also go for hours with no RS-unc. on most channels, although KNTV will always seem to put some numbers up, it's almost as if the signal from KNTV is different than the other 4.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12007551
> 
> 
> P.P.S. *Fine, forget Verizon FiOS for a second. What about Surewest? Why do parts of the cow town metro of Sacramento have FTTP, including the TV and internet services we drool over, and not us? Can't Surewest expand to the Bay Area? Surewest is the only company in the US that offers 50 up and 50 down for residential service.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...23102007-1.htm *



Because Surewest used to be called Roseville Telephone Company (Roseville is NW of the "cow town"







). I'm actually in the Surewest telephone area and I don't have access to IP FTTP. Surewest is a small company (so its probably not going to expand into different markets) which purchased a company going out of business post internet bust called Winfirst. Winfirst had laid fiber in a couple of neighborhoods before it ran out of cash and was purchased by Surewest.
http://sacramento.bizjournals.com/sa...03/story5.html 


Not everything is rosy with Surewest's TV service:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=595552 


I wouldn't necessarily call this a cow town when it comes to high tech. HP, NEC, Oracle, Apple and Intel all have major operations in the area.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12012350
> 
> 
> For you Santa Rosa folks, and especially Jim. It looks like you're getting closer. Cable Com trucks are on Petaluma Hill Rd between Kawana Springs and Aston placing new facilities. They are also on Brookwood between 3rd St. and 5th St. They're gearing up rapidly. I think they are building the back bone. When that's complete they just need to connect the veins to the arteries.


----------



## sanne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12013780


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12011229
> 
> 
> When I first got the S3 I was getting SS numbers in the low 90's, now I'm getting high 70's to low 80's. I never checked the RS numbers until recently so I don't know what they were reading back then, but now, especially KNTV, I get huge RS uncorrected numbers and that's the station I seem to have the most problem with random pixelation.



I have experienced the same thing with KNTV in the past few weeks (Mountain View). Other local HD channels are much better than KNTV. KQED (117-2) is one RF channel higher than KNTV (116-1), and KQED is fine. S/N for KNTV is around 31-32dB, while other channels are around 34-35dB.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12014001
> 
> 
> I have experienced the same thing with KNTV in the past few weeks (Mountain View). Other local HD channels are much better than KNTV. KQED (117-2) is one RF channel higher than KNTV (116-1), and KQED is fine. S/N for KNTV is around 31-32dB, while other channels are around 34-35dB.



Yeah, something is not right, my S/N runs about 32-33 for all the locals, and the strength reading fluctuates as well, on KNTV it goes from 72-81. I know those signal strength meters are not ideal indicators, but I don't think it should be fluctuating that much in a matter of a few seconds.


The weirdness with KNTV might be because I believe Comcast gets that signal from OTA being that KNTV transmits from San Bruno, while the rest are fiber from Sutro Tower.


The tech did write some numbers down on work order.


QAM63 - 6.8

QAM75 - 4.9

QAM76 - 3.9


63 is KPIX and KTVU, I think, and 76 is Disc-HD, but I don't remember what 75 is, in fact I don't think there is a channel there, maybe music channels. 76 is KNTV and the other 2, KGO and KQED are at 67.


----------



## nickybo

So I went to the comcast office and switched over to the DCH3416. So far it seems quite a bit better than the DCT3412 I had, it seems to have a better response time and much less command backup so far. Also, On Demand was turned on a few days ago for me, which has been fun to try out. But something strange has started happening when watching on demand. It seems to be happening for a certain TLC show (don't make me say it!). So a few seconds after the show starts, my speakers make a big boom/pop noise and the receiver punts out to flashing red light standby mode (Onkyo HT-S790 system). Luckily after hitting the power everything is fine and there doesn't seem to be any problem with the audio. I experimented and tried starting the show with the sound muted (by the receiver), and then unmute a few minutes in. When I unmuted there was no sound, but then a few seconds later a pop again, but this time the receiver didn't turn off and the audio was back. Another time I had to turn off the DCH before the audio came back. Update: it also happens at the end of the show, maybe there's a big spike of noise at the beginning and end?


Has anyone had any problems remotely similar to this?


Oh yeah, another question, I thought there was some talk of the DCH having better SD PQ? The box came with 4:3 Override set to Off, and it looked just as horrible as before. Switching it to 480i is more acceptable. Is there some other setting or anything else that I could try?


Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12011043
> 
> 
> Possibly related although it's hard to say as different software seems to handle things differently, but, when I record KNTV using Sage and a HDHR, when transcoding from TS to PS I get huge video/audio sync errors using VideoReDo. For some reason that station always seems to have the most issues for me. When viewing on the TiVo S3 I've been getting some random pixelation, this is with recordings made and played back on S3.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to diagnose the problem and I believe it's related to signal quality/signal strength on my incoming cable, but Comcast was out here Friday and said the signal was fine, what ever that means, I didn't get the numbers. Comcast was supposed to call me Sunday with a guy who is very familiar with the S3's but he never called and subsequent calls to Comcast put me through waiting queues and I gave up for the time being.



I am in Cupertino and my Comcast HD signal for NBC = 703 is usually the worst of the local channels. Last night during ER it would flash in and out.


And guess what the roof antenna signal is also pretty bad.


Me thinks KNTV needs to get there act together.


----------



## Dbower

Same here in Windsor (Larkfield area) - ER picture was jumping in and out. Extremely annoying. What's odd is that the audio didn't cut out; it kept going as the video flashed to black for a second or so.


-Dave


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/12020530
> 
> 
> Same here in Windsor (Larkfield area) - ER picture was jumping in and out. Extremely annoying. What's odd is that the audio didn't cut out; it kept going as the video flashed to black for a second or so. -Dave



I had it too last night watching ER but I was on Dish Network at the time so I quess we can't blame Comcast this time.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/12017691
> 
> 
> So I went to the comcast office and switched over to the DCH3416. So far it seems quite a bit better than the DCT3412 I had, it seems to have a better response time and much less command backup so far. Also, On Demand was turned on a few days ago for me, which has been fun to try out. But something strange has started happening when watching on demand. It seems to be happening for a certain TLC show (don't make me say it!). So a few seconds after the show starts, my speakers make a big boom/pop noise and the receiver punts out to flashing red light standby mode (Onkyo HT-S790 system). Luckily after hitting the power everything is fine and there doesn't seem to be any problem with the audio. I experimented and tried starting the show with the sound muted (by the receiver), and then unmute a few minutes in. When I unmuted there was no sound, but then a few seconds later a pop again, but this time the receiver didn't turn off and the audio was back. Another time I had to turn off the DCH before the audio came back. Update: it also happens at the end of the show, maybe there's a big spike of noise at the beginning and end?
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any problems remotely similar to this?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, another question, I thought there was some talk of the DCH having better SD PQ? The box came with 4:3 Override set to Off, and it looked just as horrible as before. Switching it to 480i is more acceptable. Is there some other setting or anything else that I could try?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



There was some talk if improved HD PQ, which I think is true. SD still sucks on DCH boxes, and as you've probably noticed by now, we still can't switch output resolutions on the fly or simply have passthrough native resolution, which is still my biggest gripe about the Motorola boxes.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12023754
> 
> 
> There was some talk if improved HD PQ, which I think is true. SD still sucks on DCH boxes, and as you've probably noticed by now, we still can't switch output resolutions on the fly or simply have passthrough native resolution, which is still my biggest gripe about the Motorola boxes.



To equal (or exceed) that very valid gripe - the lack of on the fly close caption (which just about every cheepo TV can do) and the incredibly variable remote response times (sometimes minutes!).


Only three things to start to make the STB acceptable. C'mon Comcast/Mot - you can surely handle these with the next FW upgrade!


What if I say please?


Please!


-Dave


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/12020530
> 
> 
> Same here in Windsor (Larkfield area) - ER picture was jumping in and out. Extremely annoying. What's odd is that the audio didn't cut out; it kept going as the video flashed to black for a second or so.
> 
> 
> -Dave



That's a semi-regular thing with some NBC programs, that black screen with audio. I just chalk it up to NBC still doesn't know what they are doing when it comes to HD. What I'm experiencing is something different.


----------



## Dragunov1

Sunnyvale HD Channel Line Up (Supposed to roll out 11/15) according to latest brochure.


------------------------------

Limited Basic:

------------------------------

702 - KTVU - HD

703 - KNTV - HD

704 - KRON - HD

705 - KPIX - HD

707 - KGO - HD

709 - KQED - HD

712 - KBCW - HD

------------------------------

Digital Classic:

720 - FSNBA - HD

722 - Vs/Golf - HD

724 - ESPN -HD

725 - ESPN2 - HD

734 - A&E - HD

735 - TBS - HD

737 - TNT - HD

738 - USA - HD

739 - Universal - HD

740 - MOJO

743 - MHD

746 - HGTV - HD

750 - Discovery - HD

754 - Discovery Theater - HD

757 - National Geographic - HD

758 - History - HD

------------------------------

Premium Service:

------------------------------

770 - HBO - HD

780 - Starz - HD

785 - Showtime - HD

7XX - Cinemax - HD

------------------------------

Sports Entertainment:

------------------------------

730 - NFL Network - HD

------------------------------


I couldn't be happier about this line up







I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12026418
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale HD Channel Line Up (Supposed to roll out 11/15) according to latest brochure.
> 
> ...



Looks like there're adding 3? USA, HGTV, History


----------



## kevini

And 750 - Discovery - HD


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12026478
> 
> 
> Looks like there're adding 3? USA, HGTV, History



per mike, we're all getting the new channels on 11/15


----------



## diskus

This Los Gatoan is very jealous


----------



## siouxmoux

No Food Network HD, Science Channel HD?? I guest next round when Comcast will add new Channels HD additions in December Food HD and Science Channel HD will come then.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/12013912





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siouxmoux* /forum/post/12032739
> 
> 
> No Food Network HD, Science Channel HD?? I guest next round when Comcast will add new Channels HD additions in December Food HD and Science Channel HD will come then.



I'm not sure they have enough capacity to add them. Other markets already carry them, so its not a contractual issue.


thx

mike


----------



## Tom Koegel

I haven't been paying that much attention to college football this season (may have something to do with being a Notre Dame grad), but surfed through a couple of broadcasts yesterday--provoking a question. I saw bits and pieces of the USC-Oregon and Cal-ASU games on FSN-BA yesterday, and the video compression on the broadcasts seemed pretty extreme. Lots of mosquito noise around the moving players. Is this just a symptom of Fox production values or something related to the Comcast bandwidth?


Of course, whatever they produce is better than the pathetic ABC/ESPN production of Nebraska-Texas in low def. And what's the deal with the studio show being in low def--ABC can't afford a high def camera for the studio?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/12037801
> 
> 
> I haven't been paying that much attention to college football this season (may have something to do with being a Notre Dame grad), but surfed through a couple of broadcasts yesterday--provoking a question. I saw bits and pieces of the USC-Oregon and Cal-ASU games on FSN-BA yesterday, and the video compression on the broadcasts seemed pretty extreme. Lots of mosquito noise around the moving players. Is this just a symptom of Fox production values or something related to the Comcast bandwidth?
> 
> 
> Of course, whatever they produce is better than the pathetic ABC/ESPN production of Nebraska-Texas in low def. And what's the deal with the studio show being in low def--ABC can't afford a high def camera for the studio?



i too watched both games on FSN, (including watching my cal bears lose any hope of the rose bowl... again) and i believe it is FSN's production values, since they were having issues all night long; the cal game actually switched to widescreen SD for a series because the HD feed was going nuts.


----------



## fender4645

Comcast takes another (minor) step towards SDV w/ agreement with Moto.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post12038736


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/11864557
> 
> 
> You are right that having KRON-HD is not even a small advantage. But having KQED-HD, IMO, is a big advantage over DirecTV, especially for those of us that cannot receive it OTA.



Last I looked no U.S. sat. service carries any PBS HD. The Canadian companies BEV and Starchoice have carried them for years, since HD was available. BEV has carried 2 feeds - Boston and Seattle.

I sure can't figure out why U.S. (DISH and D*) don't offer PBS HD.

I got BEV when HD was in its infancy. Unfortunately, in the last couple years we have lost signal on a number of channels since they are now making use of a couple of junkyard birds that can't cover both U.S. and Canada.


...mike


----------



## fender4645

After living in our current place for 8 years, we're moving to a different part of the Bay Area. Because the last time we moved, AT&T was the cable operator du jour, I have no idea how Comcast handles cable runs to rooms that are not currently wired. Does Comcast do this? Do they charge anything? Do they do a decent job or is it recommended I do this myself? (I'd rather not but will do it if necessary). We need 3 rooms connected, all are pretty accessible from outside runs.


Any thoughs/comments/suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12041774
> 
> 
> After living in our current place for 8 years, we're moving to a different part of the Bay Area. Because the last time we moved, AT&T was the cable operator du jour, I have no idea how Comcast handles cable runs to rooms that are not currently wired. Does Comcast do this? Do they charge anything? Do they do a decent job or is it recommended I do this myself? (I'd rather not but will do it if necessary). We need 3 rooms connected, all are pretty accessible from outside runs.
> 
> 
> Any thoughs/comments/suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!



Comcast does do runs, they charge a token fee of $26 or something close to that. However they do not fish wires through walls or go in attics so you end up will all the cables on the outside of the house.....


Kevin


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/11867551
> 
> 
> I believe DirecTV will eventually carry KQED digital channels, just like they will eventually carry all the local stations. At this point I think it's more a matter of priority, they're still adding the major nets in more and more markets currently and when that is done they'll probably come back through and add the secondary stations. I would guess that KBCW will show up on D* the same time KQED does. It's most likely a case of transponder juggling(large markets vs small markets) and contracts with the stations.
> 
> 
> I'm not championing one service over the other, but I'm extremely disappointed that Comcast has dragged it's feet so badly, knowing for years that DirecTV would be flooding the market with HD very soon. Now they have and the Comcast offering is utterly pathetic in comparison, and doesn't look to be improved upon possibly until as late as winter 2008.



Keenan - About 3 years ago the D* reps at CES said that NO plans were in the works to add to the few HD channels they then had. DISH was way ahead of them in adding channels and an HD DVR. At least Comcast had an HD DVR coming out, if not many channels.

Since D* didn't seem to be doing much in HD I guess Comcast didn't feel threatened.

We got Comcast w. their HD DVR a couple years ago - intended to be temporary until D* upgraded. I am now satisfied w. Comcast and will finally drop our non-DVR BEV (Canadian) system and maybe drop our non HD D* service w. its lst generation box.


...mike (who has been away for a month)


----------



## fender4645

Thanks, Kevini. Coming in from the outside shouldn't be an issue -- all 3 rooms are on the same side of the house that the cable comes in the from the street. I'll deal with fishing the cable at some point.


----------



## cperalt1

Does anyone here have just limited basic and digital plus as there package? Moving to new location and would rather not have to pay the extra for the expanded basic since I don't watch those channels


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/12043533
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have just limited basic and digital plus as there package? Moving to new location and would rather not have to pay the extra for the expanded basic since I don't watch those channels



I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. Digital Plus is just one step above Digital Classic so that should work but YMMV. Keep in mind that some of the local offices, like mine, say that adding a digital pkg to Limited can't be done. I got Digital Classic added over the phone. A rented DVR is not usually possible with just Limited.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12041774
> 
> 
> After living in our current place for 8 years, we're moving to a different part of the Bay Area. Because the last time we moved, AT&T was the cable operator du jour, I have no idea how Comcast handles cable runs to rooms that are not currently wired. Does Comcast do this? Do they charge anything? Do they do a decent job or is it recommended I do this myself? (I'd rather not but will do it if necessary). We need 3 rooms connected, all are pretty accessible from outside runs.
> 
> 
> Any thoughs/comments/suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!



If you have access under the house, (garage, basement) then they may drill some holes in the floor through carpet or whatever is there, and fish the wire through that way... nice.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12043039
> 
> 
> Comcast does do runs, they charge a token fee of $26 or something close to that. However they do not fish wires through walls or go in attics so you end up will all the cables on the outside of the house.....



When I had cable added to a room, they drilled a hole through a wall, split the cable that was already there, and ran it into the room where I wanted it. Running it outside of the house would have been a problem, as they would have had to run it from the back of the house to the front and two stories up from the source.


-- Don


----------



## nikeykid

i know i should be looking at tivocommunity forums too but my tivoHD has been having those infamous "pixelation" issues; but only on certain channels. when i first got it, TNTHD was pixelating massively and then it disappeared all of the sudden on its own. well it's returned again, this time attacking my ESPN2HD. any idea what's going on?


----------



## c3

Have you checked the signal strength, S/N ratio, etc.?


----------



## clau

NBA League Pass Question.


Does anyone know whether NBA League Pass is available in HD on Comcast for those select games? I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, still waiting for the upgrade, and with the season starting tomorrow according to the Comcast rep on the phone, I am very interested in subscribing. Do you know whether I need to wait for the upgrade to complete first before we can get NBA League Pass? And finally, can I get that with Basic Limited and Digital Classic only? TIA.


The Comcast rep seemed to be clueless. He said that I can order the League Pass starting tomorrow, but not today. He said that it will be on channels 400 something (which means no HD). He can't tell me whether we need to have the upgraded network before we can receive it.


----------



## rsra13

I don't think they have NBA League Pass in HD.


Comcast only have HD channels in the 700s. No MLB pass HD, no PPV HD, no Boxing PPV in HD, you get the idea.


----------



## smthrsd

they sure dont. My friends on Direct tv with NBA and NHL passes also enjoy the games in HD . I have been a 20 year Viacom/TCI/Comcast customer yet things seem to have me now leaning about moving to Direct Tv .

Any news on the folowing?


1-FilmUpdate if possible on Moto box for Native passthrough option, and other controller box issues. Slow, freeze. ectt.

2- More HD options, with direct tv at 65 now, how long will it take for comcast to catch up.I am awhare of the new add ons Nov 15 or so but 3 is not 60 plus.

3- Sports league passes in HD.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/12059144
> 
> 
> i know i should be looking at tivocommunity forums too but my tivoHD has been having those infamous "pixelation" issues; but only on certain channels. when i first got it, TNTHD was pixelating massively and then it disappeared all of the sudden on its own. well it's returned again, this time attacking my ESPN2HD. any idea what's going on?



As mentioned, check the signal strengths. If they're fine, do you have the 9.2 update yet? That seems to fix the pixelation for a lot of people.


----------



## kerz

Aieeeeeeee. Tivo's already done my channel rearranging for me for the HD changes. Alas, half of the channels now don't work.


----------



## dailowai

Has anyone ever been successful of picking up cablecards from a comcast office?


----------



## rsra13

so how's everybody HD after the 5.6?










My wife called her mom in Santa Rosa and she said they didn't fell anything there.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/12041610
> 
> 
> Last I looked no U.S. sat. service carries any PBS HD. The Canadian companies BEV and Starchoice have carried them for years, since HD was available. BEV has carried 2 feeds - Boston and Seattle.
> 
> I sure can't figure out why U.S. (DISH and D*) don't offer PBS HD.
> 
> I got BEV when HD was in its infancy. Unfortunately, in the last couple years we have lost signal on a number of channels since they are now making use of a couple of junkyard birds that can't cover both U.S. and Canada.
> 
> 
> ...mike



Starchoice reception in the Bay Area is excellent and will remain that way by the way, in fact, Starchoice does not discourage "snowbirds," Canadians who go down south for winter but still want their Canadian DBS programming.


Sincerely,

Satisfied Starchoice customer (Who also has comcrap) who uses Starchoice to timeshift east coast network HD, and get more hockey coverage (especially postseason when I get to see Sharks road playoff games in HD that aren't aired here in HD), and get extra NFL games on sunday (on CTV and various HD/SD network feeds) without coughing up money for NFL-ST (which I can't get on DirecTV, but Starchoice has it, dirt cheap too, but no NFL-ST HD).


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12066306
> 
> 
> Starchoice reception in the Bay Area is excellent and will remain that way by the way, in fact, Starchoice does not discourage "snowbirds," Canadians who go down south for winter but still want their Canadian DBS programming.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Satisfied Starchoice customer (Who also has comcrap) who uses Starchoice to timeshift east coast network HD, and get more hockey coverage (especially postseason when I get to see Sharks road playoff games in HD that aren't aired here in HD), and get extra NFL games on sunday (on CTV and various HD/SD network feeds) without coughing up money for NFL-ST (which I can't get on DirecTV, but Starchoice has it, dirt cheap too, but no NFL-ST HD).



How do you get StarChoice in the US? You need to get the stuff in Canada and then bring them over to have someone install everything here? Great prices.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12066230
> 
> 
> so how's everybody HD after the 5.6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife called her mom in Santa Rosa and she said they didn't fell anything there.



I definitely felt it here, couple miles east of downtown Santa Rosa, it was a good rolling quake, felt like at least 20-30 sec long.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12066230
> 
> 
> so how's everybody HD after the 5.6?



I'm about 10 miles from the epicenter in South San Jose. It was enough

to send me running out of the house! Lots of crooked hanging pictures

and fallen decorations, etc, but my HD is fine!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/12062774
> 
> 
> As mentioned, check the signal strengths. If they're fine, do you have the 9.2 update yet? That seems to fix the pixelation for a lot of people.



the 5.6 corrected my pixelation on espn2hd. i kid you not. signal strength was high as always. after the shaking, espn2hd stopped pixelating. thank you plates!!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12069824
> 
> 
> How do you get StarChoice in the US? You need to get the stuff in Canada and then bring them over to have someone install everything here? Great prices.



I believe you have to have a billing address in Canada, and that there are several companies that will for a fee subscribe for you and pay your bills as a go between.


I think you'd probably have to get the install done by yourself or someone that you hire.


The transponders that starchoice uses have a good contour that reaches down here. It should be a good signal, and I believe there are several users here who have it.


I even think you can get the star choice STB R5000-HD modified for SageTV.


S o see, you can get ala carte video programming. Just not from US companies.  It's a lot more expensive than it used to be though because of exchange rates.


thx

mike


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12066230
> 
> 
> so how's everybody HD after the 5.6?



It would have been better if KTVU didn't interrupt programming to tell everyone that they received a call from a woman who had some pictures fall off her wall.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12072401
> 
> 
> It would have been better if KTVU didn't interrupt programming to tell everyone that they received a call from a woman who had some pictures fall off her wall.



That must have come a few seconds later. My wife and I immediately turned on on KTVU and were relieved to see regular programming. That wasn't true for Loma Prieta. (Of course, there was a World Series in town at the time.)


----------



## sfhub

Has anybody lost channels since yesterday?


I think I have a combination of problems right now


1) I've lost a bunch of (but not all) ADS channels. Some channels I've lost or 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 29, 43, 44, 45, 64. The pattern is the ones that are lost are on the same 6MHz block. It isn't an authorization problem. There just isn't any signal being sent at all. I know this because I scan the whole range and 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9 are nowhere to be found. Previously they were on RF 114. Now RF 114 doesn't show up in a scan and there is no other location where those channels show up. Also TiVo says "Searching for signal" instead of "Channel not available" so I know the CableCARD mapping is also not found. The TiVo diagnostics indicate the CableCARD channel lineup is pointing to 735MHz (RF 114) and the modulation is alternating between QAM64 and QAM256 (which is what TiVo does when it is scanning for signal and can't find one)


2) I've lost some HD channels like KRON and MOJO. Just like the ADS channels, no signal is being broadcast on the RF frequency when I tune directly using my clearQAM tuner.


3) It seems tribune updated the S3 guide data for the Nov 15 lineup change too early and now the guide has the new channel #s and the program data is associated with the new channel #s, but the old channel #s are where the signal is being sent have no guide data


4) Since 5.6 it seems my analog channels 2,3,4 are very snowy while all other analog channels are fine.


I think #1, #2, #3 might affect others. I think #4 is something specific to my block.


I've already bypassed all internal wiring by connecting the outside line directly to the TV so that isn't the problem.


I think it is just a perfect storm for 5.6, tribune, and analog and digital channel problems to happen the same time.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12026418
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale HD Channel Line Up (Supposed to roll out 11/15) according to latest brochure.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Limited Basic:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 702 - KTVU - HD
> 
> 703 - KNTV - HD
> 
> 704 - KRON - HD
> 
> 705 - KPIX - HD
> 
> 707 - KGO - HD
> 
> 709 - KQED - HD
> 
> 712 - KBCW - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Digital Classic:
> 
> 720 - FSNBA - HD
> 
> 722 - Vs/Golf - HD
> 
> 724 - ESPN -HD
> 
> 725 - ESPN2 - HD
> 
> 734 - A&E - HD
> 
> 735 - TBS - HD
> 
> 737 - TNT - HD
> 
> 738 - USA - HD
> 
> 739 - Universal - HD
> 
> 740 - MOJO
> 
> 743 - MHD
> 
> 746 - HGTV - HD
> 
> 750 - Discovery - HD
> 
> 754 - Discovery Theater - HD
> 
> 757 - National Geographic - HD
> 
> 758 - History - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Premium Service:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 770 - HBO - HD
> 
> 780 - Starz - HD
> 
> 785 - Showtime - HD
> 
> 7XX - Cinemax - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Sports Entertainment:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 730 - NFL Network - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier about this line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it though.



I'm seeing something like this on my S3 this morning (I'm in San Jose). It seems that the Tivo guide has already shifted over, so the programming info are showing on the new channel number. However comcast hasn't made the switch. So UHD signal is still being sent on 72* (don't remember exact), but the Tivo guide shows Universal HD on 72*, and UHD on 739. The 72* channel has no guide data, and the 739 UHD channel has the guide data. However, but no signal yet on 739. Same thing with the A&E, NGC, and HIST HD, the TV signals are still on the old channels (714, 715, etc IIRC), but the guide shows duplicate channel entries, and only the new channel numbers that are above 730 actually have guide data. I don't have anything scheduled to record on those channels any time soon, but I hope they straighten this out soon.


----------



## NeilPeart

I thought they were going to have KICU HD 36 on channel 706 for those Raider games?










The OTA equivalent for 36.1 has moved to 58.2 or something like that recently so maybe that has affected the situation.


The 5.6 nearly knocked my speakers off their pedestals!


----------



## legelsegel

there's an issue with league pass right now on Comcast in SF.... Channels "Team 3, 4, 5, and 6" don't even show up on the nav instead NHL interrupts them (seems like a glaring error) --shocker that it's not fixed yet!


----------



## legelsegel

What's up with this? I can't watch the Wizards NBA game because they have goofed up all of the NBA league pass channels.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12066230
> 
> 
> so how's everybody HD after the 5.6?



Imagine being in a Costco . . . Pallet racking swayed, but nothing fell off. Neatness & safety first.


Same with today's 4pm aftershock. Wheee!


----------



## rsra13

yeah, I read about the people in Costco, that would be really scary. That and IKEA (first floor where they actually have all the boxes).


So, I read about this last week in the Merc, but is anyone else is hoping for a blackout of the Raiders games this weekend? if they don't sell out we'd be able to watch the Pats vs Indy game. Any news about that? or we have to wait until Friday to know?


UPDATE: I just tried to buy 19 tickets and they were available in section 316. So there's hope!










UPDATE2: I just checked the maps for TV distribution and only the Bay Area and the Houston area are the only ones not showing the Pats vs Indy game!


----------



## mds54

Here is the official email response I received from KPIX:


"If the Houston @ Oakland Raiders game sells out by Thursday afternoon

then CBS 5 by NFL Rules will air that game Sunday at 1:15PM. CBS 5 will

also air the San Diego @ Minnesota game Sunday at 10AM. It is unlikely

that the Raider game will sellout.


If the Raider game is not a sellout by Thursday then CBS 5 will be

prohibited by NFL Rules to air that game. CBS 5 will also not be

allowed to air the morning "doubleheader" game. *CBS 5 will then be

assigned New England at Indianapolis which will begin at 1PM Pacific

Time.*"

*UPDATE: THE RAIDER GAME IS BLACKED-OUT! WE SEE NE/INDY!*


----------



## 5TANGER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12073542
> 
> 
> I'm seeing something like this on my S3 this morning (I'm in San Jose). It seems that the Tivo guide has already shifted over, so the programming info are showing on the new channel number. However comcast hasn't made the switch. So UHD signal is still being sent on 72* (don't remember exact), but the Tivo guide shows Universal HD on 72*, and UHD on 739. The 72* channel has no guide data, and the 739 UHD channel has the guide data. However, but no signal yet on 739. Same thing with the A&E, NGC, and HIST HD, the TV signals are still on the old channels (714, 715, etc IIRC), but the guide shows duplicate channel entries, and only the new channel numbers that are above 730 actually have guide data. I don't have anything scheduled to record on those channels any time soon, but I hope they straighten this out soon.



I have the same issue. I don't know how that affects Season Pass recordings. I hope it doesn't...


I assume it will be resolved by/on the 15th.


----------



## sfhub

As seen on Phenomenon...


If anyone is pining for more HD content...


This Fri 8am Walmart has their secret Black Friday sale 3 weeks early.


Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player $98

+ 5 free HD-DVDs by mail


Upconverts standard DVDs too.

http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?section=secret 

http://thelookandsoundofperfect.com/...ption_form.pdf


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12073366
> 
> 
> Has anybody lost channels since yesterday?
> 
> 
> I think I have a combination of problems right now
> 
> 
> 1) I've lost a bunch of (but not all) ADS channels. Some channels I've lost or 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 29, 43, 44, 45, 64. The pattern is the ones that are lost are on the same 6MHz block. It isn't an authorization problem. There just isn't any signal being sent at all. I know this because I scan the whole range and 2, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9 are nowhere to be found. Previously they were on RF 114. Now RF 114 doesn't show up in a scan and there is no other location where those channels show up. Also TiVo says "Searching for signal" instead of "Channel not available" so I know the CableCARD mapping is also not found. The TiVo diagnostics indicate the CableCARD channel lineup is pointing to 735MHz (RF 114) and the modulation is alternating between QAM64 and QAM256 (which is what TiVo does when it is scanning for signal and can't find one)
> 
> 
> 2) I've lost some HD channels like KRON and MOJO. Just like the ADS channels, no signal is being broadcast on the RF frequency when I tune directly using my clearQAM tuner.
> 
> 
> 3) It seems tribune updated the S3 guide data for the Nov 15 lineup change too early and now the guide has the new channel #s and the program data is associated with the new channel #s, but the old channel #s are where the signal is being sent have no guide data
> 
> 
> 4) Since 5.6 it seems my analog channels 2,3,4 are very snowy while all other analog channels are fine.
> 
> 
> I think #1, #2, #3 might affect others. I think #4 is something specific to my block.
> 
> 
> I've already bypassed all internal wiring by connecting the outside line directly to the TV so that isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> I think it is just a perfect storm for 5.6, tribune, and analog and digital channel problems to happen the same time.



If anyone was curious this was an outage in my area. Rep said if 3 people in an area complain they consider it an outage so I found 2 others with the same problem. Since it was an outage they diagnosed and fixed 1, 2, 4 last night instead of waiting for my scheduled appointment.


#3 (obviously) is TiVo/Tribune problem. Will just wait that one out until Nov 15.


----------



## legelsegel

Quick question--i finally left Comcast today for numerous reasons and went with direct TV. I got the new black DVD HD DVR.


One thing I am noticing, I am getting the East Coast feeds for A&E and Spike... is that normal living here on the west coast? I figure they would loaclize feeds based on time zone. For instance TNA Impact on Spike which normally airs at 9:00 est/9:00 pst is coming up on my guide at 6:00 PM pst.


Should this be happening or is this one of the draw backs with direct tv? Some stations will show PST showings and some won't?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *legelsegel* /forum/post/12084409
> 
> 
> Quick question--i finally left Comcast today for numerous reasons and went with direct TV. I got the new black DVD HD DVR.
> 
> 
> One thing I am noticing, I am getting the East Coast feeds for A&E and Spike... is that normal living here on the west coast? I figure they would loaclize feeds based on time zone. For instance TNA Impact on Spike which normally airs at 9:00 est/9:00 pst is coming up on my guide at 6:00 PM pst.
> 
> 
> Should this be happening or is this one of the draw backs with direct tv? Some stations will show PST showings and some won't?



Yep, currently most everything except premiums and Nik have only the East coast feed.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12069824
> 
> 
> How do you get StarChoice in the US? You need to get the stuff in Canada and then bring them over to have someone install everything here? Great prices.



I get it with a dealer who is also a great broker, kusat.com.


They sold me the equipment and set up the Starchoice account. They have it automatically bill my CC each month for the service charges and 1/12th of the broker fee ($50 CAN/year, which I probably should have just paid upfront!). I also had to pay a one time customs fee to UPS of $40.


I know the only other person here who has SC differs from my opinion, but SC has an HD-DVR which works well now. They had problems early but have made updates to fix everything so it works good now. No need to get an non-HD DVR and fit it for Sage TV. The only thing is that the HD-DVR is that you cannot record two programs simultaneously, only record one, watch another, but since I use it to supplement Comcrap (of which I also have HD-DVR), I don't need to record two things at the same time on SC.


I also had to install my own equipment. That was probably the toughest thing because I live in an APT and had to get my own antenna mast to mount and pipe from OSH to mount my dish on and make the alignment.


I used to subscribe to just about everything for $100 US/month (including pr0n







), but I realized that I didn't watch much of it, so for now I'm down to English Essentials, which runs me $20-25/month and gets me Detroit and Seattle HD broadcast network feeds (including PBS HD), TSN HD, RDS (Quebec Sports Channel) HD, CTV HD East, CBC HD East, WGN HD (there are a few other HD channels as well), and of course, SD counterparts to these channels (including tons of feeds of CBC/CTV/etc), and I get Spokane SD broadcast networks included for free. I also get a sample of SD channels but I don't watch them much unless I am bored at home and looking to watch an episode of Seinfeld or Family Guy. Just turn on SC and there seems to always be one channel or another showing a syndicated ep of these shows.


Right now I am looking to make a job move so I haven't added anything else, but if that clears up soon, I'm thinking about taking up SC on its offer for NHL Centre Ice and NFL Sunday Ticket for $25/month (combined, although each one runs the same price so why not get both). Assuming I start it in December and run it through April, I'll have paid $125 for one month of NFL Sunday Ticket and 5 months of NHL Centre Ice including some HD games, the hope being I get a couple of Sharks road games in HD not broadcast in HD here.


Not a bad deal all in all, but I admit it is frustrating when there is a problem and you can't just complain to someone over the phone, although my broker provides some support. BUT my only problem since January was that I use "Flat coax" to bring in the SC lines into my apt and it's not as flat as hoped, we abuse it with our patio door and one day I didn't get signal and freaked out that my SC dish was misaligned and I had to do the alignment again. But I spent $5 replacing the flat coax and all was back to normal again.










If SC ever shows NFL-ST HD, you can bet dealers/brokers will start to rake in money because SC's NFL-ST it will be hard for anyone to resist, especially if they have been paying the outrageous NFL-ST/Superfan fees to *D (And with SC's NFL-ST, no need to worry about blackouts!)


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12085348
> 
> 
> I get it with a dealer who is also a great broker, kusat.com.
> 
> 
> They sold me the equipment and set up the Starchoice account. They have it automatically bill my CC each month for the service charges and 1/12th of the broker fee ($50 CAN/year, which I probably should have just paid upfront!). I also had to pay a one time customs fee to UPS of $40.
> 
> 
> I know the only other person here who has SC differs from my opinion, but SC has an HD-DVR which works well now. They had problems early but have made updates to fix everything so it works good now. No need to get an non-HD DVR and fit it for Sage TV. The only thing is that the HD-DVR is that you cannot record two programs simultaneously, only record one, watch another, but since I use it to supplement Comcrap (of which I also have HD-DVR), I don't need to record two things at the same time on SC.
> 
> 
> I also had to install my own equipment. That was probably the toughest thing because I live in an APT and had to get my own antenna mast to mount and pipe from OSH to mount my dish on and make the alignment.
> 
> 
> I used to subscribe to just about everything for $100 US/month (including pr0n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I realized that I didn't watch much of it, so for now I'm down to English Essentials, which runs me $20-25/month and gets me Detroit and Seattle HD broadcast network feeds (including PBS HD), TSN HD, RDS (Quebec Sports Channel) HD, CTV HD East, CBC HD East, WGN HD (there are a few other HD channels as well), and of course, SD counterparts to these channels (including tons of feeds of CBC/CTV/etc), and I get Spokane SD broadcast networks included for free. I also get a sample of SD channels but I don't watch them much unless I am bored at home and looking to watch an episode of Seinfeld or Family Guy. Just turn on SC and there seems to always be one channel or another showing a syndicated ep of these shows.
> 
> 
> Right now I am looking to make a job move so I haven't added anything else, but if that clears up soon, I'm thinking about taking up SC on its offer for NHL Centre Ice and NFL Sunday Ticket for $25/month (combined, although each one runs the same price so why not get both). Assuming I start it in December and run it through April, I'll have paid $125 for one month of NFL Sunday Ticket and 5 months of NHL Centre Ice including some HD games, the hope being I get a couple of Sharks road games in HD not broadcast in HD here.
> 
> 
> Not a bad deal all in all, but I admit it is frustrating when there is a problem and you can't just complain to someone over the phone, although my broker provides some support. BUT my only problem since January was that I use "Flat coax" to bring in the SC lines into my apt and it's not as flat as hoped, we abuse it with our patio door and one day I didn't get signal and freaked out that my SC dish was misaligned and I had to do the alignment again. But I spent $5 replacing the flat coax and all was back to normal again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If SC ever shows NFL-ST HD, you can bet dealers/brokers will start to rake in money because SC's NFL-ST it will be hard for anyone to resist, especially if they have been paying the outrageous NFL-ST/Superfan fees to *D (And with SC's NFL-ST, no need to worry about blackouts!)



Thanks for the detailed reply. Is there any contract if you go through KUSAT, and can they find someone to install the dish for you here?


$100 including p0rn is not a bad price







. Although I prefer the English Essentials only.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12085348
> 
> 
> 
> I know the only other person here who has SC differs from my opinion, but SC has an HD-DVR which works well now. They had problems early but have made updates to fix everything so it works good now.



I agree, since that last firmware push the DSR530 works fine, I haven't had any trouble with it.


----------



## walk

 Giants announce three-year broadcasting partnership with KNTV/NBC 11
 

Sounds like this means all games? So no more FSN-BA?


I guess that's good news for people on basic cable/clear QAM eh?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12088207
> 
> Giants announce three-year broadcasting partnership with KNTV/NBC 11
> 
> 
> Sounds like this means all games? So no more FSN-BA?
> 
> 
> I guess that's good news for people on basic cable/clear QAM eh?



I would think they would still show games on FSN...maybe this just replaces the KTVU agreement?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12077286
> 
> *UPDATE: THE RAIDER GAME IS BLACKED-OUT! WE SEE NE/INDY!*



Thanks for great news!! Would have been miserable sunday afternoon otherwise.


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12088275
> 
> 
> I would think they would still show games on FSN...maybe this just replaces the KTVU agreement?



Just read that the new deal replaces the previous agreement with KTVU - the schedule of games on FSN Bay Area remains in place.

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranci...9/daily41.html


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/12088993
> 
> 
> Just read that the new deal replaces the previous agreement with KTVU - the schedule of games on FSN Bay Area remains in place.
> 
> http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranci...9/daily41.html



1080i i'm assuming?


----------



## dailowai

Well my guide on my Vista Media center HTPC has just changed to this lineup even though the channels are not available yet







Now I have no guide data for the currently mapped channels and have to manually type the channels to get to them. Like 723 for ESPN. Maybe this means comcast will roll out the channels faster







Zap2it (where Vista gets it guide data from) is showing the same lineup as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12026418
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale HD Channel Line Up (Supposed to roll out 11/15) according to latest brochure.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Limited Basic:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 702 - KTVU - HD
> 
> 703 - KNTV - HD
> 
> 704 - KRON - HD
> 
> 705 - KPIX - HD
> 
> 707 - KGO - HD
> 
> 709 - KQED - HD
> 
> 712 - KBCW - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Digital Classic:
> 
> 720 - FSNBA - HD
> 
> 722 - Vs/Golf - HD
> 
> 724 - ESPN -HD
> 
> 725 - ESPN2 - HD
> 
> 734 - A&E - HD
> 
> 735 - TBS - HD
> 
> 737 - TNT - HD
> 
> 738 - USA - HD
> 
> 739 - Universal - HD
> 
> 740 - MOJO
> 
> 743 - MHD
> 
> 746 - HGTV - HD
> 
> 750 - Discovery - HD
> 
> 754 - Discovery Theater - HD
> 
> 757 - National Geographic - HD
> 
> 758 - History - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Premium Service:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 770 - HBO - HD
> 
> 780 - Starz - HD
> 
> 785 - Showtime - HD
> 
> 7XX - Cinemax - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Sports Entertainment:
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 730 - NFL Network - HD
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> I couldn't be happier about this line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## MikeSM

Verizon to quintuple HD channels by EOY 2008:


In the spring of 2008, Verizon will begin expanding its HD lineup as well as the sports and multicultural program offerings on FiOS TV. Verizon initially will double the current number of HD channels, on a market-by-market basis, to more than 60, including additional sports channels. Verizon expects to have more than 150 HD channels by year-end 2008 as it continues to add to its HD lineup and programmers launch new channels. The company also will add standard-definition sports, multicultural and other programming during the year.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12088207
> 
> Giants announce three-year broadcasting partnership with KNTV/NBC 11
> 
> 
> Sounds like this means all games? So no more FSN-BA?
> 
> 
> I guess that's good news for people on basic cable/clear QAM eh?



Yea - I could care less about KNTV programming and I HATED IT WHEN KTVU preempted network programming with sports.


In my opinion any affiliate that superceeds network programming with anything should lose all rights exclusivity. IE we should be able to get an automatic distant network waiver.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/12090200
> 
> 
> Yea - I could care less about KNTV programming and I HATED IT WHEN KTVU preempted network programming with sports.



At least KTVU showed the shows on KICU. I wonder what KNTV is going to do...


----------



## mazman49

Two questions:


1. What happens when The Office is on and the Giants are 29 1/2 games out of first place?


2. How many games in HD? KNTV's news isn't even in HD!


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/12090351
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1. What happens when The Office is on and the Giants are 29 1/2 games out of first place?
> 
> 
> 2. How many games in HD? KNTV's news isn't even in HD!



I think the preliminary talk is 20 to 40. August is sort of messing up the estimates since KNTV has the Olympics.


Hopefully, KNTV will straigten out their signal before they start broadcasting the Giants games. To bad people who would use OAR for KTVU are pretty much screwed now.


fitprod


----------



## Bill

I smell digital simulcasting, HD network shows and SD Giants. As encoders get better this shouldn't be a problem. I think FSN probably has the HD rights to the Giants.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12073542
> 
> 
> I'm seeing something like this on my S3 this morning (I'm in San Jose). It seems that the Tivo guide has already shifted over, so the programming info are showing on the new channel number. However comcast hasn't made the switch. So UHD signal is still being sent on 72* (don't remember exact), but the Tivo guide shows Universal HD on 72*, and UHD on 739. The 72* channel has no guide data, and the 739 UHD channel has the guide data. However, but no signal yet on 739. Same thing with the A&E, NGC, and HIST HD, the TV signals are still on the old channels (714, 715, etc IIRC), but the guide shows duplicate channel entries, and only the new channel numbers that are above 730 actually have guide data. I don't have anything scheduled to record on those channels any time soon, but I hope they straighten this out soon.



Yeah, my TiVo HD has done the same thing. 'TBA' for the old mappings with actual content, and a schedule with no content for the new mappings. I though the last memos from mike5 said 11/15 was the full switch. Any idea when we'll be getting something at the other channels? Hopefully before the weekend: Firefly and Dexter.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Message in my area today says they are adding HGTV, History and USA HD channels on the 15th and that the HD channels will be shuffled again.


----------



## walk

What bout FOX regional baseball games on Sat? Did they get rid of those?


Otherwise "exclusive over-the-air rights" isn't very exclusive.


It already isn't very, if FSN-BA is still going to have games... but FOX, which last time I checked IS "over the air".... ?


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12101068
> 
> 
> Message in my area today says they are adding HGTV, History and USA HD channels on the 15th and that the HD channels will be shuffled again.




Same message here in Windsor (Larkfield). Odd that they didn't mention Discovery HD channel - I hope that's still part of the change!


-Dave


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12104974
> 
> 
> What bout FOX regional baseball games on Sat? Did they get rid of those?
> 
> 
> Otherwise "exclusive over-the-air rights" isn't very exclusive.
> 
> 
> It already isn't very, if FSN-BA is still going to have games... but FOX, which last time I checked IS "over the air".... ?



Games broadcast by FOX Network, those Saturday games you speak of, and games broadcast by KTVU are two different things. FOX Network will still have games aired on Saturday and if the Giants happen to be one of those games it's because they just happen to be one of the games that the network picked.


I guess you could say KNTV has the local OTA broadcast rights for games other than the ones broadcast by FOX on KTVU.


----------



## jeff lam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12073542
> 
> 
> I'm seeing something like this on my S3 this morning (I'm in San Jose). It seems that the Tivo guide has already shifted over, so the programming info are showing on the new channel number. However comcast hasn't made the switch. So UHD signal is still being sent on 72* (don't remember exact), but the Tivo guide shows Universal HD on 72*, and UHD on 739. The 72* channel has no guide data, and the 739 UHD channel has the guide data. However, but no signal yet on 739. Same thing with the A&E, NGC, and HIST HD, the TV signals are still on the old channels (714, 715, etc IIRC), but the guide shows duplicate channel entries, and only the new channel numbers that are above 730 actually have guide data. I don't have anything scheduled to record on those channels any time soon, but I hope they straighten this out soon.




I came here to find out why my S3 did this as well. So we have no info on this yet? Wont get fixed till the 15th? Why did Tivo change things so early if the programming isnt there yet?


----------



## frivolousme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/11740562
> 
> 
> So who would go get a cable box just to watch C-SPAN2?


Me.










The only TV I watch is C-SPAN and PBS, and I've been without C-SPAN2 for an aggravating month now and don't want to rent a damned box from Bombast.


So *where can I buy a cheap one?*


I realize all of you are really into TV. Me? I'd rather be reading lol.







I miss C-SPAN2 and want it back so I can watch it in the kitchen while I'm cooking. Just one widget will do. Nothing fancy. I just need to be able to see the dumb thing in the original hoary splendor of its imperfect 20th Century technology.


FM


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frivolousme* /forum/post/12113523
> 
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only TV I watch is C-SPAN and PBS, and I've been without C-SPAN2 for an aggravating month now and don't want to rent a damned box from Bombast.
> 
> 
> So *where can I buy a cheap one?*



Find a DCP501


I just sold mine for $50 after listing it on Craigslist for a month. It's not frill-less, matter of fact it's frill-full. But one can be had for cheap and you will pay no rental fees.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/12115201
> 
> 
> Find a DCP501
> 
> 
> I just sold mine for $50 after listing it on Craigslist for a month. It's not frill-less, matter of fact it's frill-full. But one can be had for cheap and you will pay no rental fees.



Out of interest why do you need a box to see CSPAN or CPSPAN-2? I have friend's who just have a cable ready TV and they pick up all the analog channels without a box fine.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/12115323
> 
> 
> Out of interest why do you need a box to see CSPAN or CPSPAN-2? I have friend's who just have a cable ready TV and they pick up all the analog channels without a box fine.



Many areas have moved CSPAN2 to digital to free up space for new HD channels.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/12115201
> 
> 
> Find a DCP501
> 
> 
> I just sold mine for $50 after listing it on Craigslist for a month. It's not frill-less, matter of fact it's frill-full. But one can be had for cheap and you will pay no rental fees.



Agreed. Local Comcast knows how to provision the DCp501 without a lot of fuss. It's the only cutomer owned non-cablecard device that comcast will deal with.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12069824
> 
> 
> How do you get StarChoice in the US? You need to get the stuff in Canada and then bring them over to have someone install everything here? Great prices.



You can mail order it from www.kusat.com . I had them send me my BEV system years ago. (I had a Canadian address to use.) You can set up an auto charge on a U.S. Card.

Kusat has an active forum for more info.


...mike


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12115839
> 
> 
> Agreed. Local Comcast knows how to provision the DCp501 without a lot of fuss. It's the only cutomer owned non-cablecard device that comcast will deal with.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



So I have a friend in San Mateo who is losing analog channels to digital also and has no cable box now. Are these digital channels in clear QAM? Or is Comcast always encrypting when they are moved like this? (They were getting them in the "clear" on analog, and they are not premium channels, so in my simple view they should be in the clear when digital.) They were asking me whether buying a QAM TV would do the trick since they don't want a box...


Thanks

Jim in (94087)Sunnyvale


----------



## frivolousme

Barovelli, sfhub, MikeSM, and snidely . . .








Smooches! Wow, I thought this was going to be impossible (especially after reading **placeholder for URL when I have permission** THIS ARTICLE ). So does my TV have to be a particular type to work with the DCP501 set-top box? because this is only a little 14" that sits on my kitchen counter. It's, uh, _connection-lite._










And I'll be able to set this up myself? I won't get grief from Bombast for doing this on my own?







Thanks guys!!


FM


----------



## frivolousme

*$170!*







The DCP501 is _wayyyyyyy_ too sophisticated for what I need! Guys . . . I just wanted a low-cost widget, not the equivalent of a new TV.

So here's my next question:

Would a *more modern TV* be able to get me C-SPAN2 (now on a digital channel)? A unit (small screen) that had all the DCP501 capability _built-in?_ Geez for $170 I could just buy a new TV.










Or is this related to the subscription I have (Basic)?


I just can't believe what a nightmare this is tsk.


FM


----------



## frivolousme

And then there's THIS THREAD .










FM


----------



## frivolousme

And THIS ARTICLE .


FM


----------



## hiker

frivolousme,

CSPAN1 and CSPAN2 are unencrypted and any QAM tuner can receive without any special activation by Comcast. They show up here at freq 537 on channels 76.1 and 76.2. Try to find a used one of these here or equivalent on eBay or craigslist.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frivolousme* /forum/post/12121167
> 
> 
> And then there's THIS THREAD .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM



?? I had 2 (still have one) and they both work primo. All the channels I sub to and VOD. After 5 pm it may rock the (ware)house.


A lot depends on the service provider. Comcast in the Bay knows all about them.














. (I practically wrote the provisioning procedure that they all use . .)


$170 is high. There was one on eBay for $100 shipped. I paid $125 for two and sold one for $50.


CableCard? eeeeeeh. I don't hate the cards, I hate the inconsistent hardware they plug into. And that the only TVs that they can be used in are often the higher end sets.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12121470
> 
> 
> frivolousme,
> 
> CSPAN1 and CSPAN2 are unencrypted and any QAM tuner can receive without any special activation by Comcast. They show up here at freq 537 on channels 76.1 and 76.2. Try to find a used one of these here or equivalent on eBay or craigslist.



I was thinking purchasing one of those units for a friend for Christmas to watch unencrypted QAM TV. I am guessing that they would be able to see


KTVU

PBS

KICU(?)

KRON (independent)

KGO

KPIX

KNBC


in HD?


Any others of I have got the list wrong?


Thanks


Larry


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/12121646
> 
> 
> I was thinking purchasing one of those units for a friend for Christmas to watch unencrypted QAM TV. I am guessing that they would be able to see
> 
> 
> KTVU
> 
> PBS
> 
> KICU(?)
> 
> KRON (independent)
> 
> KGO
> 
> KPIX
> 
> KNBC
> 
> 
> in HD?
> 
> 
> Any others of I have got the list wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Larry



Those plus KBCW (CW)


BTW, NBC is KNTV (San JOse)


----------



## JakiChan

Having just read through the most recent pages of the thread...I take it there is still no plans for Sci-Fi HD soon? I missed out on the in-theater showings of Razor...Sci-Fi HD would be great but I guess we have to wait and see if it runs on Universal HD...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frivolousme* /forum/post/12121133
> 
> *$170!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DCP501 is _wayyyyyyy_ too sophisticated for what I need! Guys . . . I just wanted a low-cost widget, not the equivalent of a new TV.



You can get a digital receiver from comcast for $1 to $1.50 per month. Every basic customer qualifies for this. Most likely you will get new DCT-700, which is very small and fits nicely anywhere.


I rarely watch CSPAN2 live but I used records some of the weekend stuff on Tivo. Now that needs wait till I get Tivo HD.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12125452
> 
> 
> You can get a digital receiver from comcast for $1 to $1.50 per month. Every basic customer qualifies for this. Most likely you will get new DCT-700, which is very small and fits nicely anywhere.
> 
> 
> I rarely watch CSPAN2 live but I used records some of the weekend stuff on Tivo. Now that needs wait till I get Tivo HD.



And you get the first year for free.


----------



## robingo88

hi... i won't bore you all with my long tale of woe... instead here is the gist:


after three visits, comcast techs don't seem to be able to properly provision CableCard 2 (top slot) in my new TiVo S3... it seems to be properly "authorized" but -not- properly "paired", so while i can get some scrambled channels, such as the HBO series (both SD and HD), the Showtime and Cinemax channels give me the 'grey screen' telling me to contact my cable company.


CableCard 1 works just fine. (card 1 and 2 are both Motorola M-Cards)


the techs have already replaced card 2 once and the tech today said they need another card but they don't have any ("they got a bad batch, he said")


the initial installed insisted on plugging in both cards at the same time (against the instructions provided by tivo) so i'm wondering if, even though card 1 seems to be working perfectly, this screwed up any possibility of card 2 every working, and do we have to start all-over again from scratch?


they're coming out again on tuesday (fourth visit) but at some point i'll have to return the tivo since i only have 30 days to get my money back.


any advice?

anyone have a successful 2 card install lately?


many MANY thanks!

robin


----------



## sfhub

If CableCARD 2 is getting encrypted channels, the card is working fine. The likelihood the card or card firmware are causing your problem is very small in that case. The likelihood the person on the other end doing the pairing is not getting it right is much higher. I would suggest just being persistent and calling it in to get paired. You shouldn't need someone to come out with a new card in the situation you describe, though in some cases it is easier to start from scratch with a new card than to get someone to figure out what went wrong with the pairing. With the right person handling the pairing your existing card should work fine.


----------



## frivolousme




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12125452
> 
> 
> You can get a digital receiver from comcast for $1 to $1.50 per month. Every basic customer qualifies for this. Most likely you will get new DCT-700, which is very small and fits nicely anywhere.
> 
> 
> I rarely watch CSPAN2 live but I used records some of the weekend stuff on Tivo. Now that needs wait till I get Tivo HD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12125486
> 
> And you get the first year for free.


*Bobby* . . . where did you see that I get the first year free?







I've been bombarded with literature (and phone bots) from Bombast that says I have to pay $2/mo. (or some such) to rent this box -- there is no mention of my receiving this box free for one year. And I've searched the Bombast site. *

LINK please?* Because I don't want this to be a _YMMV/Call up & Beg/Threaten to Quit/Speak-to-Your-Supervisor_ event. Thanks guys.


FMoi


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frivolousme* /forum/post/12130395
> 
> *Bobby* . . . where did you see that I get the first year free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been bombarded with literature (and phone bots) from Bombast that says I have to pay $2/mo. (or some such) to rent this box -- there is no mention of my receiving this box free for one year. And I've searched the Bombast site. *
> *


*


I think the one year free offer is over. around $1 fee was in the yearly rate sheet that Comcast sends. I would just go to the local office and ask for a digital box. One of my friends got this recently (in south San Jose, he got an older normal size box) . I don't think there is a link to the rate sheet.. some one posted a image of it some time back on this thread.


Edit: btw, once you get a digital box, you will have CSPAN3 and extra PBS channels.*


----------



## hd-salee

This past Saturday, I received a new channel lineup from Comcast in the mail. It states that they are in the final stages of upgrading the fiber-optic digital network in our neighborhood (Lawrence/Wolfe/El Camino/Reed).


It also mentions that 'during the weeks of November 15th through December 15th, you will now have more choices, added convenience and greater control over your entertainment experience from Comcast.'


I am really hoping that we get switched over on 11/15 and not on 12/15 as some of the eariler posts have mentioned!










Steve


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frivolousme* /forum/post/12130395
> 
> LINK please?[/b][/color] Because I don't want this to be a _YMMV/Call up & Beg/Threaten to Quit/Speak-to-Your-Supervisor_ event. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> FMoi



There is no link. Let's put it this way, my MIL is losing The Hallmark Channel for the very same reasons. I told her to call the number given to her on the TV. She called, they told her they will install the box tomorrow. The first year will be free. From that point on it will be $1 per month, per TV. This is going on all over the Bay Area. Call the 800 number, or better, as suggested earlier, just go down to the office and get a box.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12125452
> 
> 
> You can get a digital receiver from comcast for $1 to $1.50 per month. Every basic customer qualifies for this. Most likely you will get new DCT-700, which is very small and fits nicely anywhere.



Pardon me for asking, but does the DCT-700 come with OnDemand capability? I already have a digital package, but would like to have the ability to watch OnDemand on the TV that is hooked up to my TiVo S3 (after I split the signal from the wall, of course), and even $2 a month seems reasonable (assuming they don't want to charge the "additional outlet fee" for it as well).


-- Don


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/12132984
> 
> 
> Pardon me for asking, but does the DCT-700 come with OnDemand capability? I already have a digital package, but would like to have the ability to watch OnDemand on the TV that is hooked up to my TiVo S3 (after I split the signal from the wall, of course), and even $2 a month seems reasonable (assuming they don't want to charge the "additional outlet fee" for it as well).



Yes, it can do OnDemand (ofcourse, SD). I thought they would charge you "additional out fee". Until the last post by Bobby, I didn't know they might give one of these for each TV. So they might not charge "additional outlet fee". I don't have extra box. I have just one HD receiver.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/12132984
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> (assuming they don't want to charge the "additional outlet fee" for it as well).



Every time I've asked about adding a Comcast STB I was told it's an additional $6.95/mo. The recent rate sheet I picked up at my local office states:



> Quote:
> Digital Programming Access Fee (Each Additional Digital Outlet)......6.95
> 
> Required for access to digital programming, Digital Premium Services, multiplexed programming for each applicable Digital and Non-Digital Premium purchased. Fee includes one DCT and remote.



So is there a way to convince them to waive or reduce this fee?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12134078
> 
> 
> Every time I've asked about adding a Comcast STB I was told it's an additional $6.95/mo. The recent rate sheet I picked up at my local office states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there a way to convince them to waive or reduce this fee?



I think it is only $1 if you just have basic cable. If you have digital cable already you get hit with the full $6.95.


So if you are a good customer you get to may more










This is an educated guess on my part.


Kevin


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12134911
> 
> 
> I think it is only $1 if you just have basic cable. If you have digital cable already you get hit with the full $6.95.
> 
> 
> So if you are a good customer you get to may more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an educated guess on my part.
> 
> 
> Kevin



If you only have basic cable then there's no need for a box so you can plug into as many outlets as you want and pay $0 (there's no way for Comcast to track this). Only if you get a box do you have to pay the additional outlet charge. Most digital packages (if not all) come with 1 "free" outlet. This is how I remember it.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12134973
> 
> 
> If you only have basic cable then there's no need for a box so you can plug into as many outlets as you want and pay $0 (there's no way for Comcast to track this). Only if you get a box do you have to pay the additional outlet charge. Most digital packages (if not all) come with 1 "free" outlet. This is how I remember it.



But if you have basic cable and want digital service, how much do they charge for the STB required?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12134973
> 
> 
> If you only have basic cable then there's no need for a box so you can plug into as many outlets as you want and pay $0 (there's no way for Comcast to track this). Only if you get a box do you have to pay the additional outlet charge. Most digital packages (if not all) come with 1 "free" outlet. This is how I remember it.



With the move of C-span 2 to digitial and other PEG channels move to digital they now have a "digital basic" tier. I think this has the $1 fee


----------



## Keenan

Anyone else been missing KNTV-HD 703 for most of the day? Anyone in Santa Rosa maybe?


----------



## c3

I don't know about today, but the signal strength of 703 was


----------



## clau

I am waiting impatiently for the upgrade to take place in Sunnyvale. Over the weekend, I set up a Slingbox so that my kids can watch the Warriors remotely. I have DSL now, and the upload speed is a bottleneck. For those of you who have been recently upgraded to the 1GHz network, does the Comcast HSI work any better than before? What kind of speeds are you getting, and is the connection much more stable now?


I used to have Comcast/@HOME/AT&T cable, and the speed fluctuated wildly. I wonder if the upgrade has improved the internet experience.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12135512
> 
> 
> I don't know about today, but the signal strength of 703 was


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12135099
> 
> 
> With the move of C-span 2 to digitial and other PEG channels move to digital they now have a "digital basic" tier. I think this has the $1 fee



Ahhh...didn't know that. And the $1 includes both STB rental and outlet fee?


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12135350
> 
> 
> Anyone else been missing KNTV-HD 703 for most of the day? Anyone in Santa Rosa maybe?



Yeah, I'm getting the "one moment please" message here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12136246
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting the "one moment please" message here.



I sat on hold for almost 30 mins and finally got a CSR in Morgan Hill. He checked with a supervisor who could "see" the Santa Rosa headend and said I was right, the whole QAM channel is missing. I'm hoping something "broke" as I've been getting a less than perfect signal for KNTV few weeks, hopefully when it goes back up that problem will be fixed as well.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12136152
> 
> 
> Ahhh...didn't know that. And the $1 includes both STB rental and outlet fee?



I'm not sure, not too many basic cable only people on the HDTV forum







It seems that way from the posts others.


Kevin


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12136283
> 
> 
> I sat on hold for almost 30 mins and finally got a CSR in Morgan Hill. He checked with a supervisor who could "see" the Santa Rosa headend and said I was right, the whole QAM channel is missing.



ESPN-HD is also missing. Must be the same channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12137922
> 
> 
> ESPN-HD is also missing. Must be the same channel.



Yes, I hadn't noticed that earlier.


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12135529
> 
> 
> I am waiting impatiently for the upgrade to take place in Sunnyvale. Over the weekend, I set up a Slingbox so that my kids can watch the Warriors remotely. I have DSL now, and the upload speed is a bottleneck. For those of you who have been recently upgraded to the 1GHz network, does the Comcast HSI work any better than before? What kind of speeds are you getting, and is the connection much more stable now?
> 
> 
> I used to have Comcast/@HOME/AT&T cable, and the speed fluctuated wildly. I wonder if the upgrade has improved the internet experience.



I just have the basic internet package, which is 384kbps upstream for me. In the slingplayer, the statistics show about 350kbps and is stable. This is the same as it was before the upgrade.


I've been seriously thinking about upping my package to the one with 768kbps upstream as 384kps is just tolerable for fast paced sports like basketball. Especially now that NBA league pass is finally available to me and I can envision myself watching far more games at work


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/12138924
> 
> 
> I just have the basic internet package, which is 384kbps upstream for me. In the slingplayer, the statistics show about 350kbps and is stable. This is the same as it was before the upgrade.
> 
> 
> I've been seriously thinking about upping my package to the one with 768kbps upstream as 384kps is just tolerable for fast paced sports like basketball. Especially now that NBA league pass is finally available to me and I can envision myself watching far more games at work



Thanks for the info. When I called Comcast a few weeks ago, they said that the standard HSI package already comes with 768Kbps upload speed. How much more do you have to pay to up your package?


Congratulations on getting upgraded.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12135529
> 
> 
> I have DSL now, and the upload speed is a bottleneck. For those of you who have been recently upgraded to the 1GHz network, does the Comcast HSI work any better than before? What kind of speeds are you getting, and is the connection much more stable now?



I am NOT in a recently upgraded area but I think Comcast is the best residential Internet option here. I have rarely seen an outage. Upload is pretty good (now it probably close to 1Mbps.. at least 768kbps). Both upload and download have been increasing steadily over last couple of years.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12139105
> 
> 
> I am NOT in a recently upgraded area but I think Comcast is the best residential Internet option here. I have rarely seen an outage. Upload is pretty good (now it probably close to 1Mbps.. at least 768kbps). Both upload and download have been increasing steadily over last couple of years.



Thanks. Do you have to pay extra to get your >=768K upload speed?


----------



## raghu1111

Regd digital box for basic customers : This is all the rate sheet says (under "EQUIPMENT" section) :

"Converter - Limited Basic Only Subscribters ..... $1.10"


Nothing more. I interpreted as every Limited Basic customer can rent one for $1.10. Thats it. Don't know if it means $1.10 for each converter.. or something else.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12139239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do you have to pay extra to get your >=768K upload speed?



Nope. I have the standard $42.95 per month plan. I didn't know Comcast actually started mentioning 768kbps to customers.


----------



## tyre

I live in a recently upgraded area (Milpitas) and have a few questions regarding digital cable.


1. My "main" TV is a fairly new Panasonic plasma that has a Cablecard slot. From what I've read I can use this instead of getting the STB from Comcast. How would I go about getting this done? Would I lose any features over just using the Comcast provided box? I'm not excited at the thought of having to deal with another piece of equipment and remote so using Cablecard appeals to me.


2. I also have an older CRT TV. If I subscribe to digital cable would I have to get a box for this as well? or could I just continue to receive the analog feed like I do now?


3. Has OnDemand and the Triple Play package been rolled out to Milpitas yet?


Hopefully my questions make sense, I'm a noob when it comes to digital cable. Up to this point I've only had expanded basic, and I've actually never seen digital cable in action since none of my friends or relatives have it.


To be honest, I have little interest in most TV, this is mostly for my wife who has been bugging me for Discovery HD







. I would be perfectly happy with limited basic as Netflix + HD-DVD takes care of 90% of my needs.


----------



## nbuubu

Does anyone know if Comcast has said they're going to fix the NBA League Pass issue? I'd really like to order at the reduced price (last day is today) but with League Pass channels 2-5 (442-445) completely out commission I'm hesitant to buy. Really want to get NBA League Pass broadband included for free to watch games at work, but can't stand missing so many games.


Been on the phone with Comcast for half an hour and spoken with 4 people, 2 of whom know there's an issue, 1 who tried to tell me those are blackouts (rediculous), and 1 who immediately put me back on hold and disappeared.


----------



## juancmjr

Hi keenan and JasonQG. My ESPN & KNTV HD channels were out yesterday as well. I now have both channels back. My KNTV signal quality has been good up until yesterday when I was forced to watch one of my programs in SD. The horror! Have either of your areas been upgraded to 1 GHz yet? I saw Comcast trucks working on the next block west of me last Saturday, but no improvements as of yet here.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyre* /forum/post/12146767
> 
> 
> I live in a recently upgraded area (Milpitas) and have a few questions regarding digital cable.
> 
> 
> 1. My "main" TV is a fairly new Panasonic plasma that has a Cablecard slot. From what I've read I can use this instead of getting the STB from Comcast. How would I go about getting this done? Would I lose any features over just using the Comcast provided box? I'm not excited at the thought of having to deal with another piece of equipment and remote so using Cablecard appeals to me.
> 
> 
> 2. I also have an older CRT TV. If I subscribe to digital cable would I have to get a box for this as well? or could I just continue to receive the analog feed like I do now?
> 
> 
> 3. Has OnDemand and the Triple Play package been rolled out to Milpitas yet?
> 
> 
> Hopefully my questions make sense, I'm a noob when it comes to digital cable. Up to this point I've only had expanded basic, and I've actually never seen digital cable in action since none of my friends or relatives have it.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I have little interest in most TV, this is mostly for my wife who has been bugging me for Discovery HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would be perfectly happy with limited basic as Netflix + HD-DVD takes care of 90% of my needs.



You can call Comcast to arrange for installation of CableCard. I have a Panasonic plasma, and Comcast does not charge me for CableCard rental. It works very well, except you don't have the OnDemand feature. On your old TV, you will need a set-top box to get the digital broadcast. I believe if you get the CableCard and a set-top box, Comcast will charge you rental and an outlet fee, but I'm not sure how much.


BTW, your Panasonic plasma will receive all the clear digital broadcasts without CableCard, including the network and PBS HD feeds. CableCard will give you Discovery HD, ESPN HD, etc., assuming you have the expanded basic cable service.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/12147339
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has said they're going to fix the NBA League Pass issue? I'd really like to order at the reduced price (last day is today) but with League Pass channels 2-5 (442-445) completely out commission I'm hesitant to buy. Really want to get NBA League Pass broadband included for free to watch games at work, but can't stand missing so many games.
> 
> 
> Been on the phone with Comcast for half an hour and spoken with 4 people, 2 of whom know there's an issue, 1 who tried to tell me those are blackouts (rediculous), and 1 who immediately put me back on hold and disappeared.



I tried to get the NBA League Pass also, but basically no one at Comcast knows how I can get it. I'm in Sunnyvale, not upgraded yet. The other thing to keep in mind is that the Comcast NBA games are not in HD, whereas DirecTV gives you selected games in HD if you subscribe to League Pass.


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/12147339
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has said they're going to fix the NBA League Pass issue? I'd really like to order at the reduced price (last day is today) but with League Pass channels 2-5 (442-445) completely out commission I'm hesitant to buy. Really want to get NBA League Pass broadband included for free to watch games at work, but can't stand missing so many games.
> 
> 
> Been on the phone with Comcast for half an hour and spoken with 4 people, 2 of whom know there's an issue, 1 who tried to tell me those are blackouts (rediculous), and 1 who immediately put me back on hold and disappeared.



I did the same for an hour today. The 2 guys I talked to put me on hold then refused to admit there is a problem, so I asked to speak to a manager. I was then transfered to retainment, after this manager refused to comply there is an issue, where after pleading my case to a Dorothy, about the League pass issues, among others, she had the gall to upsell me a package for more pay channels. IN FN RENTENTION.


I replied I didnt gets transfered to spend more money, I want the channels I already bought fixed 442-445. Sir, she says, there IS NO PROBLEMS WITH the LEAGUE PASS.


So i just hung up


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/12147339
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has said they're going to fix the NBA League Pass issue? I'd really like to order at the reduced price (last day is today) but with League Pass channels 2-5 (442-445) completely out commission I'm hesitant to buy. Really want to get NBA League Pass broadband included for free to watch games at work, but can't stand missing so many games.
> 
> 
> Been on the phone with Comcast for half an hour and spoken with 4 people, 2 of whom know there's an issue, 1 who tried to tell me those are blackouts (rediculous), and 1 who immediately put me back on hold and disappeared.



Well, no problems on those channels in upgraded sunnyvale.

I'm watching 443 right now (suns @ bobcats). 444 also comes in fine for me.


----------



## walk

The standard 6MB HSI comes with 384k upload.


I get about 362k sustained thruput.


Both up and down channels now have "speed boost" or whatever, that cranks the speed for a few seconds on large files, but after that it drops to normal.


I don't know, maybe the 8MB service has faster upload too?


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12147717
> 
> 
> Hi keenan and JasonQG. My ESPN & KNTV HD channels were out yesterday as well. I now have both channels back. My KNTV signal quality has been good up until yesterday when I was forced to watch one of my programs in SD. The horror! Have either of your areas been upgraded to 1 GHz yet? I saw Comcast trucks working on the next block west of me last Saturday, but no improvements as of yet here.



No, I don't think any parts of Santa Rosa are done yet. Keenan has seen trucks around too. I predict my neighborhood will be last.







Where in SR are you?


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/12148810
> 
> 
> Well, no problems on those channels in upgraded sunnyvale.
> 
> I'm watching 443 right now (suns @ bobcats). 444 also comes in fine for me.



your right , tonight games match the correct line up. Go Hawks!!!


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12149138
> 
> 
> The standard 6MB HSI comes with 384k upload.
> 
> 
> I get about 362k sustained thruput.
> 
> 
> Both up and down channels now have "speed boost" or whatever, that cranks the speed for a few seconds on large files, but after that it drops to normal.
> 
> 
> I don't know, maybe the 8MB service has faster upload too?



You get up to 768Kbps with the 8 MB service. You also get FilePlanet and IGN subscribtions. Not a bad deal. Of course this is more for gamers, since they are the only ones affected by the upload cap.

(This is based on the assumption that you are not supposed to run servers







)


----------



## pappy97

*Is it me or is the picture quality of tonights Warriors/Cavs game on FSNBA-HD realy bad? It looks nothing like the typical PQ we get from FSNBA-HD.*


----------



## walk

I came here to say the same thing. It looks like standard-def upconverted, or like they are using standard-def cameras. Look at the net, and other thin lines, you see those "rainbows" sometimes, like good ole NTSC.


----------



## rsra13

Same here. I'm just watching the end of the game and it looks like 480p.


----------



## jeff lam

My Tivo S3 moved around more channels today and deleted TBS (735) but didnt reassign it to a different channel... No guide data now but there is still programming there. What's going on with all the changing and moving? Tivo issue or Comcast issue?


----------



## rsra13

Tivo issue


----------



## [email protected] rosa

Hi,

Did anyone notice strange but short lived vertical lines on the side of the picture frame when program switched to commercials on channel 703 - Law and order - last night?

The lines would appear for a quick second when Law and Order would switch to commercial every time there is a commercial break.

This happened in Santa Rosa.

Thanks in advance


----------



## fender4645

Someone posted seeing the same thing a few weeks ago -- even posted screenshots. Not sure if the cause was ever determined...


----------



## Dragunov1

I have been loosing my signal for about 15-20 seconds many times during the morning here in Sunnyvale, in the area of Old San Francisco/Wolfe/Fair Oaks/El Camino. Maybe this means they are upgrading equipment? Everything goes out completely, TV and Internet. Anyone else in the same boat as me? I do hope its upgrading and not a technical issue.


I also read some of you stated that the standard package is now 786kbps upload... I currently pay 10$ more for it and if this is true do we get an upgrade of the 786kbps or should I just cancel the 10$ I'm paying.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12149299
> 
> 
> No, I don't think any parts of Santa Rosa are done yet. Keenan has seen trucks around too. I predict my neighborhood will be last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in SR are you?



I'm in Rincon Valley (NE SR). No new channels here yet. When AT&T had the cable system years ago they dug up my street and put in new cable, so the local wiring is probably all ready.


----------



## KStack

WTF!!! In hayward I have always had NBA TV now it says I am not authorized for it anymore. The same thing happened at my other friends house (same area) I know comcast is upgrading in my area but we still have a craplist of channels for the time being. I am so angry at least that was one extra channel I though comcast sympathetically gave us due to our lineup deficit. And a comcast rep told me that my area would be would be done on the second of December. Hope that is true.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12155021
> 
> 
> I have been loosing my signal for about 15-20 seconds many times during the morning here in Sunnyvale, in the area of Old San Francisco/Wolfe/Fair Oaks/El Camino. Maybe this means they are upgrading equipment? Everything goes out completely, TV and Internet. Anyone else in the same boat as me? I do hope its upgrading and not a technical issue.
> 
> 
> I also read some of you stated that the standard package is now 786kbps upload... I currently pay 10$ more for it and if this is true do we get an upgrade of the 786kbps or should I just cancel the 10$ I'm paying.



I called Comcast again. This time they say that the 768kbps upload speed is only available with the 8Mbps downlaod, and it costs $53/mo. There is a promotion of either $43/mo or $33/mo in the first 6 months.


----------



## Bill

Got my upgrade letter today, 12-4 to 1-4. Probably will be 1-4.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected] rosa* /forum/post/12152407
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone notice strange but short lived vertical lines on the side of the picture frame when program switched to commercials on channel 703 - Law and order - last night?
> 
> The lines would appear for a quick second when Law and Order would switch to commercial every time there is a commercial break.
> 
> This happened in Santa Rosa.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I've always seen that on most of NBC's shows, almost every episodes of Earl last year IIRC. Probably some kind of encoding issue at NBC. I don't pay attention to it any more.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12151155
> 
> 
> Tivo issue



It's actually Tribune's issue, they supply the guide data to Tivo.


Comcast told Tribune that they willbe changing channel lineup, anticipating the change on 11/15. Somehow between Comcast/Tribune the date was not communicated correctly. Tribune flipped the switch too fast (last Thur?). And now apparently they realized the problem and try to flip back, and amde more mistake doing that. This is anything but a Tivo issue.


----------



## [email protected] rosa

Thanks yunlin 12. I'm glad it's not my TV. It seems that it only happens to the NBC - 703 station.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Right now I am on limited basic, with a Sony HDTV that tunes QAM and has a cable card slot (KDF-55WF655), so I get all the local HD channels. I am thinking of adding Digital Classic to get the extra HD channels they have recently added.


My question, is there any reason to ask for a STB instead of a Cable Card?

Which is likely to give me the better picture for HD? and for SD?

Will I have less trouble with Comcast trying to add Digital Classic to Limited Basic (don't want to pay for Expanded Basic) with a cable card than an STB?


I am in Cupertino.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/12163145
> 
> 
> My question, is there any reason to ask for a STB instead of a Cable Card?



STB gets VOD, guide, PPV, CC does not.


> Quote:
> Which is likely to give me the better picture for HD? and for SD?



My guess is about the same.


> Quote:
> Will I have less trouble with Comcast trying to add Digital Classic to Limited Basic (don't want to pay for Expanded Basic) with a cable card than an STB?



You might. I added DC to Limited on the phone with no problem. Then some time later I was talking to lady at my local office and she said that DC wasn't available with Limited.







You might need to play CSR roulette. GL


----------



## robengel88

just got a voicemail from comcast saying they put a trap on the line for "a large amount of ingress" and will come out tomorrow.


What would cause that - nothing's changed - I have one dvr, a hsi router and one analog tv


trying to get them on the line


----------



## bobby94928

You've got something backfeeding into their system. They will come out and isolate it, fix it, or detach whatever is causing the ingress.


----------



## MikeSM

From TVpredictions.com:


Washington, D.C. (November 8, 2007) -- DIRECTV yesterday said it added 600,000 new HD and/or DVR subscribers in the third quarter.


The satcaster said the number represents a 60 percent increase over last year's third quarter.


DIRECTV began its high-def expansion in the third quarter, jumping from 10 HD channels to more than 70 high-def channels by the end of October.


While the company did not break out the HD and DVR sub numbers, the high-def channel addition likely was the significant driver of the "HD and DVR" sub growth.


In an investors call yesterday with Wall Street analysts, DIRECTV compared the 3Q HD & DVR sub numbers with Comcast's recent third quarter report. The cable operator said it added 325,000 HD and DVR subs in the third quarter.


"Over half of our gross additions in the quarter signed up for HD and/or DVR services," said DIRECTV CFO Patrick Doyle. "This is quite an impressive statistic if you consider that the previous high for this metric was in the prior quarter when sales of advanced products (HD & DVR) were just under 40 percent of gross additions."


...



Looks like having lots of HD programming matters a lot to consumers. DirecTV is trading at a 52 week high, and Comcast at a 5 yr low. What's worse, the FCC is likely going to make Comcast make 10-15% of it's capacity available for leased programming, and that will put a further squeeze on the capacity

available to add HD channels. And then early next year, most analysts believe the FCC will raise the price of pole attachments that cable has to pay to telco's and electric utilities (they currently pay less than anyone else).


If Comcast is going to turn this around, they really need do something bold. Blast Internet everywhere, not just in FIOS land, SDV and/or converting a lot of analog channels to digital to carry HD, etc... They can't just keep on doing the same thing they have in the last few years and raising rates periodically. The competitive dynamic has really changed.


I really want Comcast to be more competitive, but if they keep sitting on their hands, at least in this market, they will get their clocks cleaned. the lower the share price godes because there is no plan on how to counter, the fewer their options are to expend capex to fix it.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Keenan

I thought it would be a significant number, but I had no idea it would be that large. It's clearly evident that DirecTV is slamming Comcast hard in the HD programming arena.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12172003
> 
> 
> I thought it would be a significant number, but I had no idea it would be that large. It's clearly evident that DirecTV is slamming Comcast hard in the HD programming arena.



So did I. This is a very big deal, and most of the new channels hadn't really had any impact in the 3Q numbers. If 4Q is significantly higher than 3Q, life is going to get VERY hard on Comcast.


BTW, I just figured out what the next HD channel that Comcast will add after the 3 this month. QVC-HD! They just announced that in 1Q QVC will go HD... Since VS was carried in HD earlier on, I bet QVC will be carried as soon as it's ready. 


But, DirecTV STILL doesn't have KRON in HD, and I bet they'll get QVC after Comcast, so Comcast can still claim HD superiority. 


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12172190
> 
> 
> So did I. This is a very big deal, and most of the new channels hadn't really had any impact in the 3Q numbers. If 4Q is significantly higher than 3Q, life is going to get VERY hard on Comcast.
> 
> 
> BTW, I just figured out what the next HD channel that Comcast will add after the 3 this month. QVC-HD! They just announced that in 1Q QVC will go HD... Since VS was carried in HD earlier on, I bet QVC will be carried as soon as it's ready.
> 
> 
> But, DirecTV STILL doesn't have KRON in HD, and I bet they'll get QVC after Comcast, so Comcast can still claim HD superiority.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Doesn't Comcast own a portion of QVC? If so, then yes, I'd expect that one will come very soon. Yippee!


----------



## rsra13

So today I exchanged my old, really old, DCR-6412, or something like that, the one with DVI, for a shiny new DCH-3412.

Wow! what a difference. I really like how the box looks, kinda modern design. I love how it has like 20 different outputs (USB,eSATA, rj-45, IEE94, HDMI, etc.) and most of them are not usable!









Anything special I should be looking for with this box?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12171775
> 
> 
> Looks like having lots of HD programming matters a lot to consumers.



Which is sad, because I care about PQ. I'd rather have no more HD channels added to the Comcast Lineup and have PQ improved (higher bitrate, etc). But since typical consumers want numbers, we get quantity instead of quality. It's sad.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12174053
> 
> 
> Which is sad, because I care about PQ. I'd rather have no more HD channels added to the Comcast Lineup and have PQ improved (higher bitrate, etc). But since typical consumers want numbers, we get quantity instead of quality. It's sad.



And I care more about content. So we can have 100+ HD channels showing KRON programs...









That's why I still watch SD shows.


But I agree, people typically want more, they want quantity. Today that I was in the Comcast office one person was asking that if they get that box they'll get more channels. The employee said Yes!, and the person said OK, I'll take it.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12171775
> 
> 
> From TVpredictions.com:
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. (November 8, 2007) -- DIRECTV yesterday said it added 600,000 new HD and/or DVR subscribers in the third quarter.
> 
> 
> The satcaster said the number represents a 60 percent increase over last year's third quarter.
> 
> 
> DIRECTV began its high-def expansion in the third quarter, jumping from 10 HD channels to more than 70 high-def channels by the end of October.
> 
> 
> While the company did not break out the HD and DVR sub numbers, the high-def channel addition likely was the significant driver of the "HD and DVR" sub growth.
> 
> 
> In an investors call yesterday with Wall Street analysts, DIRECTV compared the 3Q HD & DVR sub numbers with Comcast's recent third quarter report. The cable operator said it added 325,000 HD and DVR subs in the third quarter.
> 
> 
> "Over half of our gross additions in the quarter signed up for HD and/or DVR services," said DIRECTV CFO Patrick Doyle. "This is quite an impressive statistic if you consider that the previous high for this metric was in the prior quarter when sales of advanced products (HD & DVR) were just under 40 percent of gross additions."



I'm curious, how does one get the breakdown of the combined "HD and/or DVR" number.


If a new customer gets HD, DVR, or HD & DVR are those counted 1, 1, 2 (new additions) or one in all cases. If an existing customer upgrades to HD, DVR, or HD & DVR, are they considered a "new" addition. Is there a consistent definition between the DirecTV and Comcast number?


Not saying it is happening here, but coming from the HD-DVD/BluRay world, when there is a war, there is the temptation to play with wording and numbering to obtain an advantage.


----------



## UAL_Kingpin

Why is the channel Info wrong so often? I am watching a show, and I press "info" button on my remote. It gives me channel info for a completely different show. I understand the channel guide might be off a little bit after extended sporting events, but the program I was watching was not after a sporting event. Isn't there a person at Comcast who's job it is to verify that the channel info matches to what is being shown?


----------



## djnsmith7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12173289
> 
> 
> So today I exchanged my old, really old, DCR-6412, or something like that, the one with DVI, for a shiny new DCH-3412.
> 
> Wow! what a difference. I really like how the box looks, kinda modern design. I love how it has like 20 different outputs (USB,eSATA, rj-45, IEE94, HDMI, etc.) and most of them are not usable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything special I should be looking for with this box?



I'm glad you mentioned this because I didn't realize there was a new box out. I will be upgrading to HDMI very soon & this will help a great deal.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12174053
> 
> 
> Which is sad, because I care about PQ. I'd rather have no more HD channels added to the Comcast Lineup and have PQ improved (higher bitrate, etc). But since typical consumers want numbers, we get quantity instead of quality. It's sad.



By all reports of users taking the new directv mpeg4 channels, quality is pretty much identical to comcast. The new spacecraft they are using has capacity out the ying yang, so no need to compress, esp with mpeg4.


thx

mike


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12179564
> 
> 
> By all reports of users taking the new directv mpeg4 channels, quality is pretty much identical to comcast. The new spacecraft they are using has capacity out the ying yang, so no need to compress, esp with mpeg4.
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



I've heard this too, but this is not comforting to me as I find Comcast's HD PQ lacking. If people were saying that DirectV's new MPEG4 channels rivals that of uncompressed HD found on C-Band/4DTV, then you'd really have something.


I guess I'm in the minority, but instead of comcast trying to match DirecTV's HD channel number at the expense of picture quality, I wish we could get higher bitrates on our current channel lineup.


I love content too, evidenced by the fact that people say the TiVo HD boxes give you higher PQ, but I don't want to sacrifice On Demand.


My big issue is that the penetration of HD in US households shouldn't come at the expense of the very picture quality that is the whole point of HD.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12173289
> 
> 
> So today I exchanged my old, really old, DCR-6412, or something like that, the one with DVI, for a shiny new DCH-3412.
> 
> Wow! what a difference. I really like how the box looks, kinda modern design. I love how it has like 20 different outputs (USB,eSATA, rj-45, IEE94, HDMI, etc.) and most of them are not usable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything special I should be looking for with this box?



No, I've had it for a few months now and it's pretty much like any other Comcast box, full of bugs and when you press a button nothing happens, so you keep pressing buttons, and then a few minutes later the box finally does all things that correlate to the buttons you pressed. I've had recording issues. My wife and I like to watch Sharks games by taping it and starting it up an hour after the game has started to skip commercials and intermissions. Last week we did this only to find that once we tried to FF through the first commercial, we were jumped to the live portion of the broadcast. We figured it was a one time glitch and paused again and watched later. Same thing happened, nearly ruined the game for us.


That hasn't happened since, but still. This box still has the usual bugs, still needs to be reset from time to time, and doesn't even allow on the fly resolution change (or passthough, which would be simple Motorola!).


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12179806
> 
> 
> I've heard this too, but this is not comforting to me as I find Comcast's HD PQ lacking. If people were saying that DirectV's new MPEG4 channels rivals that of uncompressed HD found on C-Band/4DTV, then you'd really have something.
> 
> 
> I guess I'm in the minority, but instead of comcast trying to match DirecTV's HD channel number at the expense of picture quality, I wish we could get higher bitrates on our current channel lineup.
> 
> 
> I love content too, evidenced by the fact that people say the TiVo HD boxes give you higher PQ, but I don't want to sacrifice On Demand.
> 
> 
> My big issue is that the penetration of HD in US households shouldn't come at the expense of the very picture quality that is the whole point of HD.



A lot of these quality problems come from the source video, so it's not comcast's fault, or DirecTV's.


PS I do not believe people are pushing uncompressed HD video via C band - the raw bit rate would consume multiple transponders per HD channel. That's BS.


Thx

Mike


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12179806
> 
> 
> If people were saying that DirectV's new MPEG4 channels rivals that of uncompressed HD found on C-Band/4DTV, then you'd really have something.



Even a gigabit network cannot handle uncompressed HD video.


----------



## Health Nut




> Quote:
> My big issue is that the penetration of HD in US households shouldn't come at the expese of the very picture quality that is the whole point of HD.



Isn't that the truth... Same reason I do not want downloads and on-demand HD, it just doesn't have the same level of audio and video quality that Blu Ray BD-50 offers...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12179806
> 
> 
> I've heard this too, but this is not comforting to me as I find Comcast's HD PQ lacking. If people were saying that DirectV's new MPEG4 channels rivals that of uncompressed HD found on C-Band/4DTV, then you'd really have something.



Which quality are you referring to? What do you think Comcast is doing to negatively affect the quality? Most of the time, quality is limited by broadcast station (source). Many stations just convert ananlog to stretched "HD".. how sad is that?


----------



## Bill

Has Comcast fixed the max resolution out of their DVR of 1350x1080 from component? Maybe HDMI is better, firewire was but no guide. When I went to Dish, Dish's HD had obviously more resolution.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12181681
> 
> 
> Which quality are you referring to? What do you think Comcast is doing to negatively affect the quality? Most of the time, quality is limited by broadcast station (source). Many stations just convert ananlog to stretched "HD".. how sad is that?



What comcast does to negatively affect quality is give us crap Motorola boxes that output a crappy picture. There is no reason that anyone should get a better picture with a TiVO HD box or with a cablecard in their TV. Whatever PQ they get is what we should get with the motorola crappy box! At the very least we should get passthrough and if Motorola won't do it (Comcast should put pressure on Motorola to allow native resolution passthrough, if Pioneer/SA can do it, Motorola can do it too), Comcast should move all their systems to Pioneer or Scientific Atlanta Boxes, but I somehow I bet Comcast and Motorola have some deal to insure most Comcast markets use Motorola boxes.


You say quality is limited by the source. So do you mean to say if you compared the PQ coming out of a Comcast DCH box of HBO-HD, that it would be the same as someone getting HBO-HD on C-Band/4DTV? I highly suspect they have higher bitrate HD, although it's the same source, just a different transmission method.


I'm all for finding ways to get more bandwidth, but I don't want more HD channels. Just give me as high of a bitrate as possible. Then Comcast could honestly advertise,

*"What would you rather have? A 100 wannabe HD channels or 30 TRUE HD "Window effect" HD channels?"*


or something to that effect. There is no need for Comcast to challenge DirecTV on their HD channel quantity, just beat them on quality and advertise the hell out of it.


As far as we are concerned, a battle over quantity only means bad news for us. Much more "HD" will be added, but eventually HD-lite will be norm (just because DirecTV is supposedly moving away from it, if the quantity fight continues they'll be forced to return to it) because quantity is all about getting the most number of HD channels possible, even if the actual output is barely HD. We've already seen quantity take a hit in other arenas, such as OTA-HD which can suffer when a local channel decides to use its bandwidth to have 5 subchannels which causes HD PQ to suffer. Or even HD radio, in which many stations like to have substations which also degrade the HD audio (Note: I am fully aware HD in HD Audio doesn't mean anything related to our HD, just making a point).


Quantity vs. Quality (with some providers really behind the quality aspect) could actually do something for us.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12171775
> 
> 
> From TVpredictions.com:
> 
> DIRECTV began its high-def expansion in the third quarter, jumping from 10 HD channels to more than 70 high-def channels by the end of October.



I saw a Comcast commercial today during one of the games I was watching where they said that Comcast has more HD than satellite. How can they get away advertising this false information? Without a doubt, both satellite companies offer many more HD channels than Comcast.


Larry

SF


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/12184196
> 
> 
> I saw a Comcast commercial today during one of the games I was watching where they said that Comcast has more HD than satellite. How can they get away advertising this false information? Without a doubt, both satellite companies offer many more HD channels than Comcast.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



Neither Dish nor DirecTV carry KRON in HD, so clearly comcast is superior...


thx

mike


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/12184196
> 
> 
> I saw a Comcast commercial today during one of the games I was watching where they said that Comcast has more HD than satellite. How can they get away advertising this false information? Without a doubt, both satellite companies offer many more HD channels than Comcast.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



Comcast is probably counting all the local HD channels they carry nationwide, like KRON-HD here, as well as PBS. Not a good way of counting to be sure, since the number of HD channels available to a given subscriber is less than what the satellite services offer.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12186180
> 
> 
> Comcast is probably counting all the local HD channels they carry nationwide, like KRON-HD here, as well as PBS. Not a good way of counting to be sure, since the number of HD channels available to a given subscriber is less than what the satellite services offer.



Comcast count their HD On Demand. The ad is very carefully worded. It saw they have more HD choices, no HD channels....


----------



## clau

An off-topic question. I just signed up for Comcast HSI's highest speed tier. Tested out at 22Mbps down and 1.4MB up. Excellent speeds, and much higher than what Comcast specs say. Have those on the regular speed tier tested their speeds recently?


Also found out that the cable modem makes a huge difference. I initially used a BestData modem that one of my kids used in his apartment, and I could only get 3.5Mbps down and 700K up, plus that modem kept dropping. Bought a linksys from Fry's and the speeds shot up by a lot. I have since switched to a Motorola SB5120 that I picked up from craigslist, and it has been working very well.


For those of you interested in signing up with Comcast's HSI, you can get different deals from what's posted on their website if you call them.


----------



## rsra13

That's with speedbooster. They are not real life speeds, meaning you won't see that speeds all the time while downloading something. Same with games or while uploading.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12189532
> 
> 
> That's with speedbooster. They are not real life speeds, meaning you won't see that speeds all the time while downloading something. Same with games or while uploading.



I understand that. For small-sized files, it works very well. If you're on the regular plan, what kind of speeds do you get, with or without powerboost?


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12190128
> 
> 
> I understand that. For small-sized files, it works very well. If you're on the regular plan, what kind of speeds do you get, with or without powerboost?



I get exactly 6 Mbps on the 6 Mbps plan. Here's how I like to measure it.


1) Download a big file from a fast website. I like the Apple HD trailer site. For example:

http://movies.apple.com/movies/indep...eam_h1080p.mov 


2) Use Windows task manager to measure the throughput.











As you can see, after the initial power boost, the throughput is throttled to almost exactly 6 Mbps.


Ron


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, it's 6 Mbps down, 256 kbps up. For the pro version is 8 Mbps down, 756 kbps up.


----------



## fender4645

 https://www.comcast.com/highspeedinternet/ 


Read the fine print at the bottom.


----------



## fender4645

So I'm getting mixed signals from the Comcast reps (surprise, surprise). We're moving into our new house this coming weekend and I have Comcast set to come on Sat. for the new install. Couple of questions:


1) 1 of the 3 rooms we want a TV in does not currently have a cable running to that room. When I made the install appointment, the woman said they do NOT fish cable through walls and will only use existing cable runs. I thought this was odd so I called back to a different CSR and they "yes, they'll run new cable from the junction box if needed". Has anyone had Comcast install new cable run lately? Can you confirm/deny they will do this?


2) We're moving most of the large stuff on Sunday so I was hoping to just bring one of the smaller LCD's for when the cable guy comes and move it from room-to-room to do the installs. Anyone think there's going to be a problem with this?


Thanks!!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12191028
> 
> 
> So I'm getting mixed signals from the Comcast reps (surprise, surprise). We're moving into our new house this coming weekend and I have Comcast set to come on Sat. for the new install. Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 1) 1 of the 3 rooms we want a TV in does not currently have a cable running to that room. When I made the install appointment, the woman said they do NOT fish cable through walls and will only use existing cable runs. I thought this was odd so I called back to a different CSR and they "yes, they'll run new cable from the junction box if needed". Has anyone had Comcast install new cable run lately? Can you confirm/deny they will do this?
> 
> 
> 2) We're moving most of the large stuff on Sunday so I was hoping to just bring one of the smaller LCD's for when the cable guy comes and move it from room-to-room to do the installs. Anyone think there's going to be a problem with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Both CSR's were probably right. My experience is that Comcast will install cables, but only through an external wall, not internal walls.


You don't need to bring a TV to check installation. They have power meters to verify proper signal levels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12191070
> 
> 
> Both CSR's were probably right. My experience is that Comcast will install cables, but only through an external wall, not internal walls.
> 
> 
> You don't need to bring a TV to check installation. They have power meters to verify proper signal levels.



Thanks, Clau. That would actually work since the room I need it in is on the same side of the house and floor as the junction box so the run should be minimal.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12186391
> 
> 
> An off-topic question. I just signed up for Comcast HSI's highest speed tier. Tested out at 22Mbps down and 1.4MB up. Excellent speeds, and much higher than what Comcast specs say. Have those on the regular speed tier tested their speeds recently?
> 
> 
> Also found out that the cable modem makes a huge difference. I initially used a BestData modem that one of my kids used in his apartment, and I could only get 3.5Mbps down and 700K up, plus that modem kept dropping. Bought a linksys from Fry's and the speeds shot up by a lot. I have since switched to a Motorola SB5120 that I picked up from craigslist, and it has been working very well.
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in signing up with Comcast's HSI, you can get different deals from what's posted on their website if you call them.


*How much are you paying for this 22 Mbps down / 1.4 MB up?* I've never heard of this with Comcast. I would like this service, if the cost isn't too bad.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12195871
> 
> *How much are you paying for this 22 Mbps down / 1.4 MB up?* I've never heard of this with Comcast. I would like this service, if the cost isn't too bad.



Apparently that's only for the first 10megs download, then it drops back to 6-8mbps, and if you're going to do any bit-torrenting I'd be cautious about going with Comcast as they have some odd ideas about net neutrality.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12196972
> 
> 
> Apparently that's only for the first 10megs download, then it drops back to 6-8mbps, and if you're going to do any bit-torrenting I'd be cautious about going with Comcast as they have some odd ideas about net neutrality.



Oh okay, thanks. What you are referring to is powerboost, but the OP about this made it sound like it they had a different plan with higher speed. That's a relief because for a second there I thought I was missing the boat on something good.


----------



## wco81

Either during the ATTBI or TCI days, we were getting much higher speeds than was rated at the time. As soon as the new regime took over, they throttled speeds and imposed the crappy 1 GB per month limit on newsfeeds.


Whoever was getting 22 Mbps, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/12197371
> 
> 
> Either during the ATTBI or TCI days, we were getting much higher speeds



ahhhh - it was when @Home was the ISP. We know what happened to them . .


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12184071
> 
> 
> What comcast does to negatively affect quality is give us crap Motorola boxes that output a crappy picture. There is no reason that anyone should get a better picture with a TiVO HD box or with a cablecard in their TV. Whatever PQ they get is what we should get with the motorola crappy box!



Do you have link or review about how crappy the Comcast box is compared to say Tivo HD? I would be very surprised if there is any noticeable difference between HDMI out. I understand that comcast box does not allow native pass through.. apart from that, I would like to know whats the big degradation in PQ is.. How big is your TV? I have a DCT 6200.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12195871
> 
> *How much are you paying for this 22 Mbps down / 1.4 MB up?* I've never heard of this with Comcast. I would like this service, if the cost isn't too bad.



Sorry to disappoint you, but that was measured while Power Boost was on. Provisioned speed is 8Mbps down and 768K up.


There is also a Blast service from Comcast available elsewhere, but not where I am.


----------



## kerz

We're nearing the date of the new HD channels, any other new news about HD in the Bay Area? CNN, other Discovery channels, etc?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12200329
> 
> 
> Do you have link or review about how crappy the Comcast box is compared to say Tivo HD? I would be very surprised if there is any noticeable difference between HDMI out. I understand that comcast box does not allow native pass through.. apart from that, I would like to know whats the big degradation in PQ is.. How big is your TV? I have a DCT 6200.



Not a link, but people here have said the PQ is better with either TiVo HD/S3 or cablecard directly into TV. *In fact many here have said they've seen a noticeable difference.*


Well I have two viewing displays. One is 1080p 50" DLP TV, the other is a 1080p LCD projector with 100" screen.


Even on the 50", PQ from Comcast and the Comcast Motorola boxes could be better. Anyone ever tried watching an animated movie on HBO-HD? Pixelation and macro-blocking up the wazoo.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12201136
> 
> 
> Not a link, but people here have said the PQ is better with either TiVo HD/S3 or cablecard directly into TV. *In fact many here have said they've seen a noticeable difference.*
> 
> 
> Well I have two viewing displays. One is 1080p 50" DLP TV, the other is a 1080p LCD projector with 100" screen.
> 
> 
> Even on the 50", PQ from Comcast and the Comcast Motorola boxes could be better. Anyone ever tried watching an animated movie on HBO-HD? Pixelation and macro-blocking up the wazoo.



I don't see these kinds of errors on HD channels from comcast. Maybe something is wrong with your feed?


thx

mike


----------



## hiker

Anyone else got their Nov bill yet?

I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. I knew there was a price increase coming and Digital Classic went up from $11.95 to $14.95. But I didn't expect to see anything go down. Limited Basic went from $16.73 down to $14.89.







Who made them drop the price?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12204282
> 
> 
> Anyone else got their Nov bill yet?



I have.

Standard (Limited Basic + Expanded Basic) went up from 52.50 to 55.75.

Digital Preferred went up from 14.95 to 15.88.

Sports Entertainment Package (formerly Digital Sports Tier) went up from 4.95 to 4.98.

(Digital Additional Outlet and Dual CableCards stayed at 6.99 and 1.79 respectively.)


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5

*A reminder from Comcast*


I've been gone from the forums for quite a while due to some medical problems at home but those are being taken care of and I'm now back to the forums.


Now for some better news.

I've just received and email from Mr. J about the new channels being added on the 15th and to remind everyone about the channel renumbering that will be happening at the same time. Here is the email as I received it....


____________________________________________________________ _____


For the Forum...


Mikef5:


As you know, on Thursday November 15th we are adding four HD networks to our lineup, Discovery HD, (different programming then Discovery HD Theatre), USA HD, HGTV HD and History HD.


In addition, as we had discussed in earlier posts, we'll also renumber our current HD channel lineup. As a courtesy to the Forum members I've detailed the changes that will be implemented on Thursday.


Note: The below channel changes will occur in all Bay Area Comcast cable systems except those neighborhoods in Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, Half Moon Bay, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Los Gatos, Santa Rosa and Mendocino County where our new advanced digital network is not yet in place.

*November 15 Launch*


USA HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 738.

HGTV HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 746.

Discovery HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 750.

History HD launch on Digital Classic HD channel 758.


*Existing HD Lineup Renumbering*


Versus/Golf channel number will change from 721 to 722.

ESPN HD channel number will change from 723 to 724.

ESPN2 HD channel number will change from 724 to 725.

NFL Network HD channel number will change from 725 to 730.

A&E HD channel number will change from 718 to 734

TNT HD channel number will change from 726 to 737.

Universal HD channel number will change from 727 to 739.

MOJO channel number will change from 719 to 740.

MHD channel number will change from 728 to 743.

Discovery Theater HD channel number will change from 722 to 754.

National Geographic HD channel number will change from 715 to 757.

HBO HD channel number will change from 730 to 770.

Starz HD channel number will change from 734 to 780.

Showtime HD channel number will change from 736 to 785.

Cinemax HD channel number will change from 732 to 792.


___________________________________________________________


So new channels are being added and renumbering of the channel lineups will

be happening on the 15th.

Looks like some areas will not be renumbered until they are fully upgraded, I know my area is just about completed but not quite there just yet. I don't know if that means we also won't get the new channels or not I'll have to check on that to be sure. I'll update this as soon as I find out more.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Welcome back, Mikef5, and thanks for the update!

I hope things are okay at home now.


You might have missed my post on 10/24. If you have a chance,

many of us (in other forums too) would appreciate it!


-------------------------------------------------------------

DCH recording light bug status?

Hey Mikef5:

Could you please check with Mr. J. on the DCH3416 recording light issue that he said was being addressed? Do they have a new firmware release date with a fix, or other solution?

Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12206690
> 
> 
> You might have missed my post on 11/24. If you have a chance,
> 
> many of us (in other forums too) would appreciate it!



Wow!! You can post into the future! Cool!!


----------



## mds54

Hah!









Good catch, and subsequently corrected.


----------



## Dragunov1

We get the new node up near Wolfe/Old San Francisco in Sunnyvale?


Signal Acquired at 705.000 MHz


The signal was very very weak :\\ I couldn't get online without turning on my amplifier (got a 4way split in the room), but before I was good to go without the amp.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12208729
> 
> 
> We get the new node up near Wolfe/Old San Francisco in Sunnyvale?
> 
> 
> Signal Acquired at 705.000 MHz
> 
> 
> The signal was very very weak :\\ I couldn't get online without turning on my amplifier (got a 4way split in the room), but before I was good to go without the amp.



The recommended way is to do a two-way split first: one output goes to the cable modem, and the other output goes to another splitter that supplies the signals to your TV's. You can put an amplifier before the second splitter if you want.


----------



## brimorga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12206536
> 
> *A reminder from Comcast*
> 
> *Existing HD Lineup Renumbering*
> 
> 
> Versus/Golf channel number will change from 721 to 722.
> 
> ESPN HD channel number will change from 723 to 724.
> 
> ESPN2 HD channel number will change from 724 to 725.
> 
> NFL Network HD channel number will change from 725 to 730.
> 
> A&E HD channel number will change from 718 to 734
> 
> TNT HD channel number will change from 726 to 737.
> 
> Universal HD channel number will change from 727 to 739.
> 
> MOJO channel number will change from 719 to 740.
> 
> MHD channel number will change from 728 to 743.
> 
> Discovery Theater HD channel number will change from 722 to 754.
> 
> National Geographic HD channel number will change from 715 to 757.
> 
> HBO HD channel number will change from 730 to 770.
> 
> Starz HD channel number will change from 734 to 780.
> 
> Showtime HD channel number will change from 736 to 785.
> 
> Cinemax HD channel number will change from 732 to 792.



Hi Mike,


Appreciate the updates. Do you know if we will need to reset our DVR recordings, or will they migrate to the new channel number?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/12211028
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> Appreciate the updates. Do you know if we will need to reset our DVR recordings, or will they migrate to the new channel number?



If you've got a TivoHD or Series 3 they will adjust for the channel changes on their own, I don't think the Moto boxes will do it by themselves. Hopefully with the new Tivo/Comcast software guide that will be included. Another reason I love this Tivo box










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Do you think the Tivo boxes will get the new channel numbers right away? Or will it take a week or so like it does when Comcast adds new channels?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12211159
> 
> 
> Do you think the Tivo boxes will get the new channel numbers right away? Or will it take a week or so like it does when Comcast adds new channels?



I've already got the new channel line up, thanks to Tribune Media updating the guide before it was suppose to be released










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12211118
> 
> 
> I don't think the Moto boxes will do it by themselves.



I bet they will. I remember there used to be issues with the boxes recording both the digital and analog versions of shows, because both channels, at the time, had the same name. So that suggests that the recordings are based on channel names, not channel numbers.


Oh, and I finally saw an upgrade truck today in my neighborhood.


----------



## Cal1981

The following language is included in Comcast's recent public notices regarding the new rate increases in the Bay Area:

_"Digital Premier currently priced at $4.99 and Digital Sports Tier currently priced at $4.95 and going to $4.99 will become the Sports Entertainment Package. Customers subscribing to Digital Premier and/or Digital Sports Tier will receive all channels in both packages effective November 15, 2007. The rate for the new Sports Entertainment Package is $4.99."_


Since I have the Digital Premier Package but not the S/E addon, does this mean that as of tomorrow, I will be able to access NFL Network and Fox Movie Channel, etc. without any action on my part, especially since the Premier package is going up by $4.00?


----------



## fayewolf

hi, i'm new here! I just purchased a LG 1080p LCD HDTV and I'm currently subscribing to Basic Digital plus with Jade channel (asian channel) (something that they don't offer anymore, the CSR said). I have some really dumb questions:


1. Can I remain on the current digital plan and able to watch HDTV in my area? (Redwood Shores)

2. If i dont add that $7 to get that HD thing, will I not be able to watch anything in HD?

3. When watching regular channels, say, FOX , is it gonna be very blurry?


Thanks!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12216400
> 
> 
> hi, i'm new here! I just purchased a LG 1080p LCD HDTV and I'm currently subscribing to Basic Digital plus with Jade channel (asian channel) (something that they don't offer anymore, the CSR said). I have some really dumb questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can I remain on the current digital plan and able to watch HDTV in my area? (Redwood Shores)
> 
> 2. If i dont add that $7 to get that HD thing, will I not be able to watch anything in HD?
> 
> 3. When watching regular channels, say, FOX , is it gonna be very blurry?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If your TV has a QAM tuner, you will see all the analog channels and the clear QAM channels including HD channels without any external box. To watch the encrypted digital channels, you need a set-top box (tuner, DVR or TiVo). I'm assuming your TV does not have a CableCard slot.


SD analog channels tend to be lower quality; it depends on your TV and what you are used to seeing.


----------



## fayewolf

Yes, it has QAM tuner, no cablecard slot. So, I assumed i won't need the external box? I currently have a motorola digital box, do i still need that box? I'm so confused.


What are SD analog chanels? for example now when i watch NBC it's on chanell 11, i noticed that there is a 7XX for NBC as well. I would be able to turn to 7xx without that box and watch HD NBC?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12216400
> 
> 
> hi, i'm new here! I just purchased a LG 1080p LCD HDTV and I'm currently subscribing to Basic Digital plus with Jade channel (asian channel) (something that they don't offer anymore, the CSR said). I have some really dumb questions:



Fayewolf,


Jade channel is still offered and is on channel 262 in my area but it is part of the Asian package which will cost you more to get it. The only dumb question is the question you don't ask, so don't feel bad in asking any questions here, that's why this forum exists.


With just your tv qam tuner you will get the local HD channels ABC, CBS, NBC, KRON, Fox and KQED all in HD. Plus you will get a lot of analog channels, again depending on your area.


The HD package will give you access to other HD programing which would include FSN-HD, ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, and others depending on what your local area gets ( some areas are still not fully upgraded but they are in progress of being upgraded ). You will need a box or cable card to get the HD package.

I hope this is of some help to you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12216983
> 
> 
> Fayewolf,
> 
> 
> Jade channel is still offered and is on channel 262 in my area but it is part of the Asian package which will cost you more to get it. The only dumb question is the question you don't ask, so don't feel bad in asking any questions here, that's why this forum exists.
> 
> 
> With just your tv qam tuner you will get the local HD channels ABC, CBS, NBC, KRON, Fox and KQED all in HD. Plus you will get a lot of analog channels, again depending on your area.
> 
> 
> The HD package will give you access to other HD programing which would include FSN-HD, ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, and others depending on what your local area gets ( some areas are still not fully upgraded but they are in progress of being upgraded ). You will need a box or cable card to get the HD package.
> 
> I hope this is of some help to you.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thank you so much!!! I don't watch any of the FSN, ESPN, etc, so those are not necessary for me. What bugs me is that my aunt who lives in San Francisco can get Jade channel in the evening for free, while that does not seem to be an option for me? I would love to lower my cable cost by just subscribing to basic, and use my QAM tuner to watch basic channels, but I may really miss Jade. THey insist that i can't get jade without getting digital.


Any insights?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12217089
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I don't watch any of the FSN, ESPN, etc, so those are not necessary for me. What bugs me is that my aunt who lives in San Francisco can get Jade channel in the evening for free, while that does not seem to be an option for me? I would love to lower my cable cost by just subscribing to basic, and use my QAM tuner to watch basic channels, but I may really miss Jade. THey insist that i can't get jade without getting digital.
> 
> 
> Any insights?



Fayewolf,


Unfortunately they are correct, the Jade channel is a specialty channel and part of the Asian package and would require a box and the minimum digital package.


Different areas have different programing and requirements. Have you gone to the Comcast web site and entered your zip code to see what's available in your area ?? It should tell you what programing is available to you, what's required to receive them and their prices.


If you don't want to get a box or digital program package and just want to use your qam tuner then what I gave you before is just about all you'll be able to get ( almost all other programing is encrypted ) which may be sufficient for you for now but I'm sure once you get use to the HD programs you'll probably want more in the future, it really is addicting







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fayewolf

I'm sure it will be addicting!! Yep, just checked, in SF, channel 68 offers Jade channel for free in the evening , but not in my area. Bummer.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## smthrsd

Q FOR MIKE or anyone with knowledge


NHL and NBA pass on D TV now offer the choice of 2 feeds to listen to either teams announcers.


Any chance of Comcast doing the same?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12217089
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I don't watch any of the FSN, ESPN, etc, so those are not necessary for me. What bugs me is that my aunt who lives in San Francisco can get Jade channel in the evening for free, while that does not seem to be an option for me? I would love to lower my cable cost by just subscribing to basic, and use my QAM tuner to watch basic channels, but I may really miss Jade. THey insist that i can't get jade without getting digital.
> 
> 
> Any insights?



Have you asked about getting Basic Limited and the Digital Starter package?


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12217816
> 
> 
> Have you asked about getting Basic Limited and the Digital Starter package?



I haven't.. I'm not sure if the price will be any different?


----------



## lmsyl

Is NFLHD available on 725 in Fremont? From various TV guide sites(comcast, tivo, etc), it is still labled as HDSE and no guide. I am considering to add sports tier if NFLHD is on.

The second problem is if no Guide I could not easily record it with Tivo.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12204282
> 
> 
> Anyone else got their Nov bill yet?
> 
> I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. I knew there was a price increase coming and Digital Classic went up from $11.95 to $14.95. But I didn't expect to see anything go down. Limited Basic went from $16.73 down to $14.89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who made them drop the price?



Looking at the price list for my relative's area, limited basic dropped from $18.43 to $17.77.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12217089
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I don't watch any of the FSN, ESPN, etc, so those are not necessary for me. What bugs me is that my aunt who lives in San Francisco can get Jade channel in the evening for free, while that does not seem to be an option for me? I would love to lower my cable cost by just subscribing to basic, and use my QAM tuner to watch basic channels, but I may really miss Jade. THey insist that i can't get jade without getting digital.



Jade is billed as a la carte, so I would expect that you can subscribe to it with any service level. You probably have to rent a cable box at additional charge.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12211322
> 
> 
> I've already got the new channel line up, thanks to Tribune Media updating the guide before it was suppose to be released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Me too! I sure hope Comcast is on time tomorrow with the their portion of the channel swap...


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12219053
> 
> 
> Looking at the price list for my relative's area, limited basic dropped from $18.43 to $17.77.




I punched in my zip code, I only see digital starter, no digital classic, starter is $33 for 3 months, $53 thereafter, i think that's what i have now plus the jade.


Where do i find digital classic and limited basic?


----------



## c3

Limited basic should be on the website, maybe as "basic cable". Most options are NOT listed on the website. Your last/next statement should have the full price list.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12220048
> 
> 
> I punched in my zip code, I only see digital starter, no digital classic, starter is $33 for 3 months, $53 thereafter, i think that's what i have now plus the jade.
> 
> 
> Where do i find digital classic and limited basic?



You may be in luck. I'm in Sunnyvale, and Jade is in the clear. Perhaps they only place that channel in the clear in the evenings.


Do a re-scan of your cable (digital) channels at night, and see if you can pick it up where you are. It's 95-9. If you have cable box or CableCard, it's 262.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12220822
> 
> 
> You may be in luck. I'm in Sunnyvale, and Jade is in the clear. Perhaps they only place that channel in the clear in the evenings.
> 
> 
> Do a re-scan of your cable (digital) channels at night, and see if you can pick it up where you are. It's 95-9. If you have cable box or CableCard, it's 262.



Clau is right, I just checked the Jade channel and it's in the clear, it's channel 262 here in Milpitas also. Strange that they would encrypt it during the day and have it in the clear at night..... Don't look a gift horse in the mouth










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12220871
> 
> 
> Clau is right, I just checked the Jade channel and it's in the clear, it's channel 262 here in Milpitas also. Strange that they would encrypt it during the day and have it in the clear at night..... Don't look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I went to the Jade channel webpage, and they said that for the SF area, it is available 6pm-mid-night.


One thing though, that channel comes in at a fairly low signal level for me. It's the only digital channel that is at marginal strength. Does anyone know what frequency 95-9 is at? I think it may be at the high-end of the band, and my splitters are not working well. There are two splitters in the path, so at least 7 dB loss from the cable panel, plus cable loss.


Although tomorrow they may scramble all the channels again, I don't know. BTW, in Sunnyvale 94087, the upgrade still has not happened.


----------



## mjf92

Does anyone know the frequencies of the HDT (channel 722) or MOJO (channel 719) channels on comcast in SF?


How about the Radio channels (960-989)?


----------



## Cal1981

Comcast has not pushed the new channels and lineup changes as of 6 AM today. Bet the rates will go up on time.


----------



## bobby94928

The lineup changes and new channels are up in Rohnert Park at 7:15AM. I am getting a not authorized on USA-HD so far, but the rest of the channels are OK.


----------



## nikeykid

here in palo alto, my tivohd picked up the new channel additions, and all the new shifts, but none of the new channels are authorized yet and the old guide with old channels assignments are still here. i might have to rescan later 2nite.


----------



## dsm2gst

Santa Clara 95050 channel changes are up. USAHD I'm getting a not authorized message. Everything else works fine.


----------



## fender4645

Everything's up here in Moraga. New channels are showing up and the "moved" channels are showing up in their new locations. All of the viewed on my S3 Tivo.


----------



## brimorga

No changes to Campbell, 95008. Same as it was yesterday.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12221001
> 
> 
> I went to the Jade channel webpage, and they said that for the SF area, it is available 6pm-mid-night.



Jade is still unscrambled this morning, so maybe they are not scrambling it at all. The signal level is now about 2 dB higher than last night.


----------



## zshuster

no changes showing yet in 95120


----------



## lmsyl

New Channel lineup starts to show in Fremont now.


----------



## Fab2007

Nothing new in San Mateo


----------



## robingo88

still old lineup here in San Jose on the Los Gatos border near Good Sam... TBS, SHO, MAX, HBO, etc. all in their previous position


btw, i don't see Fox Sports Net HD listed in the revised HD channel lineup (actually, nothing on 720)... is that because it's not suppose to be moving?


fingers crossed waiting for the new channels... this is really messing up my TiVo S3


cheers!

r


----------



## siouxmoux

Still no the old channel line up for the HDTV channels down here in San Jose. Even after a reboot. Still nothing new.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

Can anyone report in from 94087? According to "the letter" I received last month, the upgrades in my area were supposed to be completed by today. As of 6AM today, when I left for work, there were still no new HD channels. I doubt it will be any different when I get home.


----------



## zshuster

still no changes San Jose 95120


----------



## zshuster

San Jose 95120...we have launch for new HD channels and HD channel renumbering


----------



## rsra13

everything working fine in south San Jose 95123.


DVR made the adjustments.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12226630
> 
> 
> Can anyone report in from 94087? According to "the letter" I received last month, the upgrades in my area were supposed to be completed by today. As of 6AM today, when I left for work, there were still no new HD channels. I doubt it will be any different when I get home.



No changes in 94087.


----------



## Brian Conrad

No changes yet here in Martinez (94553 - Danville headend) though there was a message about the new lineup a week or so ago.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

What new channels besides USA-HD? I somehow remember HGTV or Food but don't recall.


----------



## robingo88

3PM update (95124)


702 - KTVUD

703 - DKNTV

704 - KRON

705 - KPIX

706 - KICUD

707 - KGOHD

709 - KQEDH

712 - KBCWD

720 - FSNHD

722 - VSGLF

724 - ESPND

725 - ES2HD

730 - NFLHD

734 - A&EHD

735 - TBSHD

737 - TNTHD

738 - USAHD

739 - UHD

740 - MOJO

743 - MHD

746 - HGTVD

750 - TDCHD

754 - HDT

757 - NGCHD

758 - (blank name but is The History Channel HD)

770 - HBOHD

780 - S-HDw

785 - SHOHD

792 - MXHDW


----------



## theman23

Is anyone else getting severe breaking up for USA-HD and HGTV-HD? It's unwatchable. The other two new channels are fine.


----------



## wanderance

Any news for the Foster City / Redwood Shores area?


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12228276
> 
> 
> 3PM update (95124)
> 
> 
> 702 - KTVUD
> 
> 703 - DKNTV
> 
> 704 - KRON
> 
> 705 - KPIX
> 
> 706 - KICUD
> 
> 707 - KGOHD
> 
> 709 - KQEDH
> 
> 712 - KBCWD
> 
> 720 - FSNHD
> 
> 722 - VSGLF
> 
> 724 - ESPND
> 
> 725 - ES2HD
> 
> 730 - NFLHD
> 
> 734 - A&EHD
> 
> 735 - TBSHD
> 
> 737 - TNTHD
> 
> 738 - USAHD
> 
> 739 - UHD
> 
> 740 - MOJO
> 
> 743 - MHD
> 
> 746 - HGTVD
> 
> 750 - TDCHD
> 
> 754 - HDT
> 
> 757 - NGCHD
> 
> 758 - (blank name but is The History Channel HD)
> 
> 770 - HBOHD
> 
> 780 - S-HDw
> 
> 785 - SHOHD
> 
> 792 - MXHDW




mine is the same out here in dublin 94568. What channeel 754? And where is CNN?


----------



## Keenan

For those of you that got USA-Network, Law and Order: Criminal Intent airs tonight at 7PM and 10pm depending on what feed you have, although, I think there is only one, an east feed. I think it airs at both times. Also, USA has guide problems where all the episodes, even old ones, show up as "new", so your DVR may get clogged with with multiple eps.


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/12228489
> 
> 
> mine is the same out here in dublin 94568. What channeel 754? And where is CNN?



754 - Discovery HD Theater (previously on 722)


i don't think there was any indication that CNNHD was going to be added... did you read that somewhere?


cheers

r


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12228536
> 
> 
> 754 - Discovery HD Theater (previously on 722)
> 
> 
> i don't think there was any indication that CNNHD was going to be added... did you read that somewhere?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> r



CNNHD was not added this round. Not much there in HD anyway. I wonder if the debate tonight will be HD?


----------



## Fab2007

In San Mateo, the reshuffling + addition seems to have occurred. However, all the new channels are blocked on my S3 Tivo, which doesn't have the new channels listings anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12228432
> 
> 
> Any news for the Foster City / Redwood Shores area?


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/12228646
> 
> 
> In San Mateo, the reshuffling + addition seems to have occurred. However, all the new channels are blocked on my S3 Tivo, which doesn't have the new channels listings anyway.



When you say blocked does the CableCARD screen pop up asking you to call Comcast? I am using a Series 3 and TiVoHD. I guess I will see when I get home


----------



## Fab2007

What I mean is that I get a black screen for all the new channels, like if the cable card is not authorized to descramble them.

When TBS HD was added, it was immediately available.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12228743
> 
> 
> When you say blocked does the CableCARD screen pop up asking you to call Comcast? I am using a Series 3 and TiVoHD. I guess I will see when I get home


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/12228646
> 
> 
> In San Mateo, the reshuffling + addition seems to have occurred. However, all the new channels are blocked on my S3 Tivo, which doesn't have the new channels listings anyway.



i've got an S3, too, here in san jose... we had munged listings for a few weeks since tivo flipped the 'new channel switch' early (or tribune or someone)... so i did a guided setup and chose a zip in SF that had the same channel lineup as SJ, and things were working just fine... after my comcast box showed the new channels this afternoon, i went into the other room and redid guided setup with my correct zip (95124)... there are a couple of bugs (HBOHD shows up in two different places, but one is wrong since it shares the NFLHD channel), so i just deleted it...


one thing to note... when you run guided setup, right before it shows the Food Channel, if you look there's an option to hit ENTER and manually select the channel lineup... i was told to choose Digital Extended, and that seems to be working...


if repeating the guided setup doesn't work, you might want go into the cablecard menu and do the test channels and start at 720, going up, and see what gets displayed on the banner, and what you can see on the screen.


good luck!... let us know if it works


r


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theman23* /forum/post/12228391
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting severe breaking up for USA-HD and HGTV-HD? It's unwatchable. The other two new channels are fine.



In Fremont, it is worse. My Tivo HD could not lock them. I checked those two channels are mapped to 855 MHz. The Tivo just flipped between QAM64/256.










And there is no Guide from Tivo yet.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12228276
> 
> 
> 3PM update (95124)
> 
> 
> 702 - KTVUD
> 
> 703 - DKNTV
> 
> 704 - KRON
> 
> 705 - KPIX
> 
> 706 - KICUD
> 
> 707 - KGOHD
> 
> 709 - KQEDH
> 
> 712 - KBCWD
> 
> 720 - FSNHD
> 
> 722 - VSGLF
> 
> 724 - ESPND
> 
> 725 - ES2HD
> 
> 730 - NFLHD
> 
> 734 - A&EHD
> 
> 735 - TBSHD
> 
> 737 - TNTHD
> 
> 738 - USAHD
> 
> 739 - UHD
> 
> 740 - MOJO
> 
> 743 - MHD
> 
> 746 - HGTVD
> 
> 750 - TDCHD
> 
> 754 - HDT
> 
> 757 - NGCHD
> 
> 758 - (blank name but is The History Channel HD)
> 
> 770 - HBOHD
> 
> 780 - S-HDw
> 
> 785 - SHOHD
> 
> 792 - MXHDW



Does anyone know how many of these are unscrambled? Or how many of these are available if you are only on the digital starter plan? TIA.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theman23* /forum/post/12228391
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting severe breaking up for USA-HD and HGTV-HD? It's unwatchable. The other two new channels are fine.



When TBS-HD first came online it was like this for me, after a day it cleared up. Not sure if this is the same thing though...


----------



## ayewbf

I have the new channels as well today. Of course, my s3 tivo still has the old guide data so everything is A.F.U. Is it too much to ask to have comcast push the changes out to tivo on the same date as the rollout? In previous roll outs, it wasn't a big deal, but this time, with the channel remappings, important channels such as HBO-HD and NGC-HD currently don't tune to anything. Season passes, etc. won't work until this is fixed.


Before you tell me this is just a tivo problem, I note that titantv and zap2it don't have the updated info either. So comcast has not propagated their changes to tribune. Can't they get this right? They've had several rollouts to practice on before this more disruptive one.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12228977
> 
> 
> Before you tell me this is just a tivo problem, I note that titantv and zap2it don't have the updated info either. So comcast has not propagated their changes to tribune. Can't they get this right? They've had several rollouts to practice on before this more disruptive one.



I think that is a localized issue. In my area, zap2it and TiVo have the correct guide data for the new channel numbering and the CableCARD system downloaded the new channel # to raw frequency mapping file from the head-end.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12228529
> 
> 
> Also, USA has guide problems where all the episodes, even old ones, show up as "new", so your DVR may get clogged with with multiple eps.



I think the guide problems are with the original air date field. The "repeat" flag is correct on those shows. TiVo uses OAD. Other PVRs use the repeat flag. That is why TiVo keeps recording those shows as new. Same problem with USA, monk, psych, 4400.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12229111
> 
> 
> I think the guide problems are with the original air date field. The "repeat" flag is correct on those shows. TiVo uses OAD. Other PVRs use the repeat flag. That is why TiVo keeps recording those shows as new. Same problem with USA, monk, psych, 4400.



It's happening on the DirecTV HR20 DVR as well, and to a lesser extent on the Dish 622. I wish they'd fix it.


Interestingly, it seems to have started when Criminal Intent started airing on USA a few months ago.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12228977
> 
> 
> I have the new channels as well today. Of course, my s3 tivo still has the old guide data so everything is A.F.U. Is it too much to ask to have comcast push the changes out to tivo on the same date as the rollout? In previous roll outs, it wasn't a big deal, but this time, with the channel remappings, important channels such as HBO-HD and NGC-HD currently don't tune to anything. Season passes, etc. won't work until this is fixed.
> 
> 
> Before you tell me this is just a tivo problem, I note that titantv and zap2it don't have the updated info either. So comcast has not propagated their changes to tribune. Can't they get this right? They've had several rollouts to practice on before this more disruptive one.



temp solution: use San Jose lineup


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12229087
> 
> 
> I think that is a localized issue. In my area, zap2it and TiVo have the correct guide data for the new channel numbering and the CableCARD system downloaded the new channel # to raw frequency mapping file from the head-end.



Hmm, OK, so maybe someone here could get SF comcast folks to call the ones in San Rafael and let them know how to push the changes to tribune?


I know it's just tv. In the past, this has cleared up after about 2 weeks. Perhaps comcast should not charge for HD channels for those 2 weeks...


----------



## Keenan

_It was to be expected, yesterday, a Comcast subscriber from California filed a suit against Comcast in which he calls upon the ISP to stop interfering with his bit-torrent traffic.


We first reported that Comcast was actively disconnecting bit-torrent seeds back in August. Comcast of course denied our allegations, even though we had proof, and they continued to do so.


on Hart, a Comcast subscriber from California couldn't take it anymore and decided to take legal action. He filed a class-action lawsuit on Tuesday and demands that Comcast stops the bit-torrent traffic interference. In addition he wants Comcast to pay him, and all other Comcast customers in California, damages for not giving him the crazy fast speeds they advertised.


Threat Level asked Comcast for a response to this news, but the spokesman put them off with his default response: Comcast does not, has not, and will not block any websites or online applications, including peer-to-peer services. Semantically speaking they are totally right, they don't block any applications or websites, they do however, actively disconnect peer-to-peer connections, making it impossible for many users to seed files on bit-torrent.


Hart is not the only one taking action against Comcast, the people behind SaveTheInternet have also formed a coalition and plan to demand $195,000 for all the customers who are affected.


Comcast is using an application from the broadband management company Sandvine to throttle bit-torrent traffic. The application is installed at the cable modem termination system and breaks every (seed) connection with new peers after a few seconds. This means that Comcast is not simply slowing down connections, they actually disconnect peer-to-peer transfers.


We wish Jon all the best, let's hope justice will be served. In the meantime, here's an article that explains how to bypass Comcast's bit-torrent interference._


Supporting links at the site where the article resides. Second posting at below link, AVS still blocks the the un-hyphenated "bit-torrent" wording.

http://torrentfreak.com/ 


I'd still like to hear from Mr. J on this, I would like to go with Comcast HSI, but not if they are going to continue to pull this sort of crap.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/12228830
> 
> 
> In Fremont, it is worse. My Tivo HD could not lock them. I checked those two channels are mapped to 855 MHz. The Tivo just flipped between QAM64/256.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is no Guide from Tivo yet.




Same problem for me in Fremont. Fremont is a 750Mhz plant so they must have mapped it into the wrong spot.... Has anyone called their line yet to let them know?


Kevin


----------



## ayewbf

Last I looked, I don't remember seeing any bandwidth *guarantee* in the fine print of the comcast internet residential contract. Lacking that, I would think Mr. Hart would be better off buying a service contract that does include such a guarantee. I would think that'd be more cost effective than lawyering up. Maybe his time is worthless and his laywers are free...


----------



## wanderance

No new channels in Redwood Shores (94065), and everything is still on the old channels. I always assumed we were on a newer / updated plant since we have never been metioned in the areas to be upgraded...guess I could be wrong.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/12229188
> 
> 
> temp solution: use San Jose lineup



I checked SJ zip code 95134, and zap2it doesn't have the new HD listsings there either. Also some other channels like SCIFI map differently. I would bet some of the QAM frequencies don't match as well.


THanks anyways.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12229636
> 
> 
> I checked SJ zip code 95134, and zap2it doesn't have the new HD listsings there either. Also some other channels like SCIFI map differently. I would bet some of the QAM frequencies don't match as well.
> 
> 
> THanks anyways.



Goto tivo.com, they have full HD lineup for 95134. For SD, there are some difference. Fortunately, I am HD only guy.









BTW, I do not think Tivo guide contains QAM info.


----------



## PITTM

I am in Santa Cruz and all that happened with me was that a few of the channel numbers changed. the espn's and golf hd moved. No new channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12228831
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how many of these are unscrambled? Or how many of these are available if you are only on the digital starter plan? TIA.



The only ones listed there would be 702-712 inclusive, the rest should be encrypted.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12228276
> 
> 
> 3PM update (95124)
> 
> 
> 702 - KTVUD
> 
> 703 - DKNTV
> 
> 704 - KRON
> 
> 705 - KPIX
> 
> 706 - KICUD
> 
> 707 - KGOHD
> 
> 709 - KQEDH
> 
> 712 - KBCWD
> 
> 720 - FSNHD
> 
> 722 - VSGLF
> 
> 724 - ESPND
> 
> 725 - ES2HD
> 
> 730 - NFLHD
> 
> 734 - A&EHD
> 
> 735 - TBSHD
> 
> 737 - TNTHD
> 
> 738 - USAHD
> 
> 739 - UHD
> 
> 740 - MOJO
> 
> 743 - MHD
> 
> 746 - HGTVD
> 
> 750 - TDCHD
> 
> 754 - HDT
> 
> 757 - NGCHD
> 
> 758 - (blank name but is The History Channel HD)
> 
> 770 - HBOHD
> 
> 780 - S-HDw
> 
> 785 - SHOHD
> 
> 792 - MXHDW



I have the same lineup and 758 ( History Channel HD ) has no name or guide info also. My TivoHD made the switch with no problems and has all the correct guide info including The History Channel HD and did the switch of scheduled recordings to the proper channels.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dailowai

95138 has all the new channels, but my HTPC is showing both the old and new channels and unfortunately the guide data for the ESPN and Discovery channels are the same. Hopefully my guide data will differentiate the two soon.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12229542
> 
> 
> Last I looked, I don't remember seeing any bandwidth *guarantee* in the fine print of the comcast internet residential contract. Lacking that, I would think Mr. Hart would be better off buying a service contract that does include such a guarantee. I would think that'd be more cost effective than lawyering up. Maybe his time is worthless and his laywers are free...



That's not the issue, it's the interference by Comcast as to how Mr.Hart uses his internet connection, specifically BT traffic, for legal use or otherwise. The embedded links in the linked to article explain in more detail as to what is really happening. In other words, Comcast is restricting what content and what sites they are allowing you to use/visit and what type of files you download/upload.


----------



## diskus

Cruel Cruel Cruel.


Here in Los Gatos my Tivo lists all the multiple new channels everyone is talking about


are there actually any? of course not and there wont be


----------



## pappy97

Here in Newark, USAHD and HGTVHD aren't working. USAHD doesn't load anything, HGTVHD says the channel is n/a, coming shortly.

*The big problem is the new Discovery HD channel (not HD Theater). The 16:9 programs are not filling the whole screen! There black bars on all four sides, and there shouldn't be for 16:9 programs on a 16:9 display. No big deal because I bet it will be fixed soon and there is nothing I'm dying to watch now on D-HD, but I thought I'd point it out.*


On a positive note, my recordings of Dexter on SHO-HD did not have to be reset on the DCH Motorola box, it was changed automatically.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/12230307
> 
> 
> Goto tivo.com, they have full HD lineup for 95134. For SD, there are some difference. Fortunately, I am HD only guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I do not think Tivo guide contains QAM info.



Almost all of the channel assignments for HD channels are now wrong on s3 tivos in San Rafael thanks to today's reassignments. I'm not sure I believe you about tivo's web page; when I go here: http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/provid...&submit=submit 

I see channel assignments that have not been updated (HBO is 730 for example).

If the new assignments are buried on tivo's web page for San Jose somwhere, even though Tribune doesn't show the right info for 95134 still, great for you. Maybe tivo takes care of their own home region manually.


Using San Jose mappings in San Rafael is not a valid workaround as it's easy to see how it screws up other channel mappings in pratice, and so I would not trust San Jose guide data.


----------



## sfhub

BTW I looked at zap2it again. It has the old mappings for my area. TiVo on the other hand has the new mappings. Both source from Tribune. This is the first time in a long time they have been out of sync. It is nice that TiVo has the new mappings.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12231031
> 
> 
> That's not the issue, it's the interference by Comcast as to how Mr.Hart uses his internet connection, specifically BT traffic, for legal use or otherwise. The embedded links in the linked to article explain in more detail as to what is really happening. In other words, Comcast is restricting what content and what sites they are allowing you to use/visit and what type of files you download/upload.



The article you sighted makes the claim that the user wants damages "for not giving him the “crazy fast speeds” they advertised." I disagree with any suit that makes this a major claim. It's took weak of a claim to win in my opinion as the ISP didn't provide a bandwidth guarantee. I looked at the actual filing and it is not claiming much beyond what the article mentions.


If you want to argue about p2p traffic prohibition, that's something different, and has already been denied by comcast officially.


Why on earth would you expect a comcast employee to go on record about the lawsuit here? Why bring it up here?


PS: I don't like the idea of ISPs rate limiting my traffic based upon their notion of the type of traffic, but I still think this lawsuit is poorly done.


----------



## djnsmith7

If you're in the Bay Area, CA, check your HD channel lineup. I have 4 new channels tonight.


TBS-HD

USA-HD

HDT-HD (Not sure which channel this is)

H-HD (History Channel)


----------



## bicker1

I think that should be TDCHD (The Disney Channel HD), not HDT (High Definition Theater). The former is being added in many areas around the country; the latter has typically been available for a while, and is not the one that is generally "being added" at this time. I recently had TDCHD added here, but my TiVo is reporting the addition as HDT, as, seemingly, your program guide provider is as well.


----------



## RBurks

Still no new HD channels in San Carlos (94070) as of 5am Friday.


Any other areas still not added?


----------



## GBruno

Santa Cruz


Yeah, I was pretty sure that we were getting only new channel #'s but no new channels. Nonetheless disappointed. At least my Moto box seems to have made the channel changes without crashing!


PITTM, do you, are does anyone know why we do not get ABC-HD unencrypted in Santa Cruz?


thanks


----------



## CPanther95

Threads merged.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/12232346
> 
> 
> Still no new HD channels in San Carlos (94070) as of 5am Friday.
> 
> 
> Any other areas still not added?



Nothing in Redwood Shores 94065...no new channels or channel mappings..


----------



## raghu1111

Among the channels added USA does not stretch. History channel stretches 16:9 content. All the new channels are on Eastern time.


Mikef5,

Could you ask about the 3 hours time shift.. whether if it stay like that or will get corrected soon. This might be a problem with the lazy broadcasters.. but unless carriers demand it may not change.


----------



## nikeykid

palo alto has the new channels but my tivo still hasn't had any new guide data loaded, even after a reboot. of the new channels so far, HGTV seems to have the most HD content, i've been impressed by the PQ and the audio (clean crisp and 5.1) but then again i've had less than 24 hours with them. thank god USAHD does not stretch like TBS. i can't watch anything on TBS, the stretching makes me dizzy.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/12214823
> 
> 
> The following language is included in Comcast's recent public notices regarding the new rate increases in the Bay Area:
> 
> _"Digital Premier currently priced at $4.99 and Digital Sports Tier currently priced at $4.95 and going to $4.99 will become the Sports Entertainment Package. Customers subscribing to Digital Premier and/or Digital Sports Tier will receive all channels in both packages effective November 15, 2007. The rate for the new Sports Entertainment Package is $4.99."_
> 
> 
> Since I have the Digital Premier Package but not the S/E addon, does this mean that as of tomorrow, I will be able to access NFL Network and Fox Movie Channel, etc. without any action on my part, especially since the Premier package is going up by $4.00?



We did get some additional HD channels yesterday afternoon and renumbering but I was still denied access to NFL Network. I called Comcast this morning and read the wording of the public notice to the CS rep. He agreed that anyone with the Digital Premier package should indeed have full access to all of the Sports Entertainment channels and sent a signal to my cable boxes. Since I wasn't home and the boxes were "off" (the DVRs are never really off), he told me to call CC back if I still couldn't get NFL when I got home and have them hit the boxes while they were all on.


----------



## cardinalblue

I talked to a Comcast employee who told me that not all areas of the Bay Area are getting the new channels in November (I'm in Sunnyvale, 94087). His best estimate was early next year for my area.


I guess Comcast sent the 11/15 letter to all subscribers, regardless of where we live. Just thought I'd pass this on to my fellow 550 Mhz Comcast subscribers, so you don't eagerly check your listings every day.


----------



## garypen

1. Does anybody know if there are any plans to drop HD Theater, now that it has become redundant, so that a more useful HD channel could be added, such as Sci-Fi or CNN?


2. What is the HD resolution from Comcast Bay Area? Is it the full 1920x1080/1280x720? Or, do they send a lower rez, like Dish does, and DirecTV used to do? What about bitrate?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12231403
> 
> 
> The article you sighted makes the claim that the user wants damages "for not giving him the crazy fast speeds they advertised." I disagree with any suit that makes this a major claim. It's took weak of a claim to win in my opinion as the ISP didn't provide a bandwidth guarantee. I looked at the actual filing and it is not claiming much beyond what the article mentions.
> 
> 
> If you want to argue about p2p traffic prohibition, that's something different, and has already been denied by comcast officially.
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you expect a comcast employee to go on record about the lawsuit here? Why bring it up here?
> 
> 
> PS: I don't like the idea of ISPs rate limiting my traffic based upon their notion of the type of traffic, but I still think this lawsuit is poorly done.



I had asked for some comment from Mr. J awhile back, before the lawsuit came about, you're right, it would be silly to ask him to comment about this particular lawsuit.


Regarding the Comcast denial, they don't specifically deny breaking seeds, they've worded the denial so that it avoids answering the question directly. There's no doubt, and it's been proven, that Comcast has and does throttle and break seed connections of a variety of bit-torrent traffic.


I only posted the articles to raise awareness as to what Comcast is doing. Raising this awareness hopefully will make Comcast realize that folks do not approve of this "big brotherly" type intrusion to their internet use.


As a comparison, have seeded files for months on end without any seed-breaking or speed throttling using AT&T DSL.


Bit-torrent is becoming a legitimate way of file-sharing, especially with the news that some of the major content houses are considering it as away to distribute the rather large files required for video content. Comcast will eventually have to come to grips with bit-torrent and deal with it in a way other than they are doing now.


Lastly, I agree, the lawsuit is poorly done, but I believe it's probably only the first of more to come.


On a local note, does anyone here who uses the bit-torrent protocol experience any of the problems noted above? Comcast may not be doing it in this area yet, if not, it's definitely not something we want them to implement if they plan to do so. Again, raising awareness, that is the point of my postings on the subject.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12235408
> 
> 
> 1. Does anybody know if there are any plans to drop HD Theater, now that it has become redundant, so that a more useful HD channel could be added, such as Sci-Fi or CNN?
> 
> 
> 2. What is the HD resolution from Comcast Bay Area? Is it the full 1920x1080/1280x720? Or, do they send a lower rez, like Dish does, and DirecTV used to do? What about bitrate?



How do you mean redundant? Discovery-HD Theater has different programming from Discovery-HD if that's what you mean.


Comcast has stated that they send whatever they get from the provider regarding resolution/bitrate. That's not to say that every channel sends a 1920x1080i/19.38mbps signal, many content providers send much less.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12235408
> 
> 
> 1. Does anybody know if there are any plans to drop HD Theater, now that it has become redundant, so that a more useful HD channel could be added, such as Sci-Fi or CNN?



Discovery HD Theater was showing actual HD programming late last night,

while the new DHD channel was showing infomercials. Please don't lose

DHD Theater! HGTV was doing the same thing with "paid programming".

Did we just get two new HD channels that show nothing but infomercials late night?

What a waste of bandwidth


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12235627
> 
> 
> I only posted the articles to raise awareness as to what Comcast is doing. Raising this awareness hopefully will make Comcast realize that folks do not approve of this "big brotherly" type intrusion to their internet use.



Not to be a jerk, but not sure what this has to do with "Local HDTV Info and Reception"...there are a ton of forums where this topic of discussion is currently occuring, not sure we need to drag this one into it as well.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12235674
> 
> 
> How do you mean redundant? Discovery-HD Theater has different programming from Discovery-HD if that's what you mean.
> 
> 
> Comcast has stated that they send whatever they get from the provider regarding resolution/bitrate. That's not to say that every channel sends a 1920x1080i/19.38mbps signal, many content providers send much less.



Good news on the rez.


And, yes, I meant redundant, as in most of the programming, as it appeared to me. But, if I'm wrong about the replicated programming, and it's that different from DHD, they can keep it. (As long as they add more HD channels.)


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12235774
> 
> 
> Discovery HD Theater was showing actual HD programming late last night,
> 
> while the new DHD channel was showing infomercials. Please don't lose
> 
> DHD Theater! HGTV was doing the same thing with "paid programming".
> 
> Did we just get two new HD channels that show nothing but infomercials late night?
> 
> What a waste of bandwidth



agree with HDtheater. HDtheater is much better right now than the HD simulcast of discovery.


relax... in due time these networks will have more HD programming. we can't expect them to all go 100% HD from the getgo; that's just not how change happens.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12235926
> 
> 
> Not to be a jerk, but not sure what this has to do with "Local HDTV Info and Reception"...there are a ton of forums where this topic of discussion is currently occuring, not sure we need to drag this one into it as well.



Comcast HSI has always been discussed in this thread, but I won't post anymore about it, I don't use Comcast HSI, and probably won't in the future unless they change their ways, I just felt that others might be interested.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Still no channels at 94553 and this system was one of the first to be upgraded and I know from scans there are plenty of slots open. But I've seen no one else on the Danville head end mention they've got new channels either.


Love to see Sci-HD too but I also just got a HD-DVD player which is going to skew my viewing habits a bit. Comcast may have a harder sell as more people get these.


----------



## hd-salee

No upgrades in my area (94086). My letter said the upgrades will be between 11/15 and 12/15. Hopefully, they will do so in that timeframe...


Interesting tidbit - a friend lives a couple of blocks aways from me and he got the upgrade letter, but his dates show 12/15 to 1/15/08. I wonder if Comcast is backpedaling on their dates to our area. Hmmm....


-Steve


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/12236044
> 
> 
> relax... in due time these networks will have more HD programming. we can't expect them to all go 100% HD from the getgo; that's just not how change happens.



I wasn't expecting 100% HD from the getgo, but I was NOT expecting
*infomercials*! How about actual SD programming???


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12236719
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting 100% HD from the getgo, but I was NOT expecting
> *infomercials*! How about actual SD programming???



When I checked it on and off last night it was either full HD like Mythbusters or well upconverted SD. No stretching or or panaramic. They seem to have the right idea for a good HD/SD simulcast mix. Good enough to fool most non HD purists.


Very unlike TNT or TBS. They are of course both Turner channels.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12236585
> 
> 
> No upgrades in my area (94086). My letter said the upgrades will be between 11/15 and 12/15. Hopefully, they will do so in that timeframe...
> 
> 
> Interesting tidbit - a friend lives a couple of blocks aways from me and he got the upgrade letter, but his dates show 12/15 to 1/15/08. I wonder if Comcast is backpedaling on their dates to our area. Hmmm....
> 
> 
> -Steve




Hmm...I never got a letter so maybe we aren't getting the new channels? My area has never been listed as one of the "non-upgraded" so I assumed Nov 15 would bring some new channels..


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12237552
> 
> 
> Hmm...I never got a letter so maybe we aren't getting the new channels? My area has never been listed as one of the "non-upgraded" so I assumed Nov 15 would bring some new channels..



Wanderance,


What area are you in ?? You don't have it listed in your profile.


The letter that everyone is talking about is for the last of the non upgraded areas and when they will be upgraded, not about getting new channels. I posted the message from Comcast about the new channels and who would get them, check post #3989.


If you are in an upgraded area you should've seen the new channels and a new channel numbering lineup.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## oldskoolboarder

new channels in 94025. Tivo S3 didn't have updated guides as of last night.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12237724
> 
> 
> Wanderance,
> 
> 
> What area are you in ?? You don't have it listed in your profile.
> 
> 
> The letter that everyone is talking about is for the last of the non upgraded areas and when they will be upgraded, not about getting new channels. I posted the message from Comcast about the new channels and who would get them, check post #3989.
> 
> 
> If you are in an upgraded area you should've seen the new channels and a new channel numbering lineup.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Guess it's time to update my profile










Sounds like I misunderstood the purpose of the letter some people received..


I live in Redwood Shores (94065), I believe we are served out of the Foster City office (not really sure). Everything that I have gathered over visting this thread over the past few months is that we are in an upgraded area (we had all the old HD channels for a while). I was basing the fact that we would get the new channels on your posting ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post12206536 ).


When I left for work this morning at around 8 everything was as it always has been. No renumberings, no new channels, etc. I am currently running a Series 3 and a TiVoHD.


----------



## Dragunov1

Nothing New here 94086 at Wolfe/Old San Francisco. It seems the new node is up though, there is second NBC at QAM chan 110 (711MHz) for testing purposes most likely.


----------



## John Mace

Got a letter in the mail saying upgrades to my area (LG/Saratoga) will happen in the next 2-3 months. Yippee-- it's about time.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12238272
> 
> 
> Guess it's time to update my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like I misunderstood the purpose of the letter some people received..
> 
> 
> I live in Redwood Shores (94065), I believe we are served out of the Foster City office (not really sure). Everything that I have gathered over visting this thread over the past few months is that we are in an upgraded area (we had all the old HD channels for a while). I was basing the fact that we would get the new channels on your posting ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post12206536 ).
> 
> 
> When I left for work this morning at around 8 everything was as it always has been. No renumberings, no new channels, etc. I am currently running a Series 3 and a TiVoHD.



So you're using only the Tivo's on your cable and are you using cable cards with them or do you have a Motorola box also ??


If only Tivo's then the Tivo guide provider ( Tribune Media ) may not of updated your guide data but the channels still should be there. On your TivoHD try and enter channel 738 or 746 and see if they come up ( this is assuming that you have cable cards installed in your Tivo's ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12238800
> 
> 
> So you're using only the Tivo's on your cable and are you using cable cards with them or do you have a Motorola box also ??
> 
> 
> If only Tivo's then the Tivo guide provider ( Tribune Media ) may not of updated your guide data but the channels still should be there. On your TivoHD try and enter channel 738 or 746 and see if they come up ( this is assuming that you have cable cards installed in your Tivo's ).
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



No Motorola box...


CableCARDS in my TiVos only, and I ran a "test channels" (which I think just pulls the channels straight from the card and not the guide) and everything was it's same old self...the thing that makes me think that nothing happened is the guide data is still all matched up, so the channels are still in their old spots.


Of course I could get home and see that everything changed










Oh and if you think this needs to be taken offline and into PM let me know..


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12235408
> 
> 
> 1. Does anybody know if there are any plans to drop HD Theater, now that it has become redundant, so that a more useful HD channel could be added, such as Sci-Fi or CNN?
> 
> 
> 2. What is the HD resolution from Comcast Bay Area? Is it the full 1920x1080/1280x720? Or, do they send a lower rez, like Dish does, and DirecTV used to do? What about bitrate?



It doesn't matter what they send if their DVRs are reducing the resolution.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12238916
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what they send if their DVRs are reducing the resolution.



True, when I had a 6200 it crapped out at about 1350-1450 of horizontal resolution as tested by my ISF calibrator. I don't know about the 6412/3412, but I would imagine they are close to the same.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12238841
> 
> 
> No Motorola box...
> 
> 
> CableCARDS in my TiVos only, and I ran a "test channels" (which I think just pulls the channels straight from the card and not the guide) and everything was it's same old self...the thing that makes me think that nothing happened is the guide data is still all matched up, so the channels are still in their old spots.
> 
> 
> Of course I could get home and see that everything changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and if you think this needs to be taken offline and into PM let me know..



I rarely take things into PM because there may be other people that are having the same trouble and it could be of use to them also and someone else might have a better idea that could help you better than I can.


When you get home try inputing the channel numbers that I gave you. The Tivo guide is sometimes not correct but it will not prevent you from entering channels that are not in the guide. Tribune Media updated my guide a week before Comcast actually did the channel renumbering which screwed things up big time but I could always do manual recordings, it's just a pain to do that though










I'm in a newly upgraded area of Milpitas and I'm getting the new channels so if you're in an already upgraded area you should be getting the new channels also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12238994
> 
> 
> When you get home try inputing the channel numbers that I gave you. The Tivo guide is sometimes not correct but it will not prevent you from entering channels that are not in the guide. Tribune Media updated my guide a week before Comcast actually did the channel renumbering which screwed things up big time but I could always do manual recordings, it's just a pain to do that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a newly upgraded area of Milpitas and I'm getting the new channels so if you're in an already upgraded area you should be getting the new channels also.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Will do when I get home...will report the results here...just wondering what to do if I still don't have them, but I guess I will cross that bridge once it comes up.


Thanks!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12236719
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting 100% HD from the getgo, but I was NOT expecting
> *infomercials*! How about actual SD programming???



It's simulcasting what's on the regular Discovery channel, right? I wouldn't expect the HD version to get special programming at night.


Makes me wonder when we'll start seeing HD infomercials, though.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12239389
> 
> 
> It's simulcasting what's on the regular Discovery channel, right? I wouldn't expect the HD version to get special programming at night.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder when we'll start seeing HD infomercials, though.



maybe we're getting the east coast feeds of these new channels?? so when its our primetime they are showing infomercials.


----------



## ny888

94404 (Foster City) - have been getting the new channels since yesterday. Guide for THC HD is showing TBD for every program though.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12239389
> 
> 
> It's simulcasting what's on the regular Discovery channel, right? I wouldn't expect the HD version to get special programming at night.



But the problem is worse for HD since the informacials start 3 hours early on HD


----------



## Keenan

What channel are you guys talking about, Discovery HD?


Paid programming starts at midnight on both the DirecTV and Dish feeds of Discovery-HD.


I believe there is only one feed for Discovery-HD.


I'm showing Man vs Wild "African Savannah" from 11pm to midnight tonight, then the infomercials start.


If you go to the following link, it will list the showtimes, just adjust for 3 hrs ahead for west coast times.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedule...e=20071117.321


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ny888* /forum/post/12239500
> 
> 
> 94404 (Foster City) - have been getting the new channels since yesterday. Guide for THC HD is showing TBD for every program though.



Hmm, My Foster City Tivo HD S3 still shows the old mappings/guide as of right now, eg 722 for Disc HD Theater, and right now it's showing the right thing on 722; 754 shows nothing (as do most of the other new channels. TBS-HD works, but it has since the baseball game "secret" rollout.)


Strange. I'll try a reboot and raw cable-card channel test (not just manual-input channel tuning) after some recordings finish...

Do you have a Tivo, or ?


Argh, nuts! 722 just NOW (mid-show) switched to VsGolf instead of gorgeous Bora-Bora travel show. 754 doesn't work. great, guess I'm in the middle of the switchover...

I'll force a tivo reconnect too, to download any new channel updates.


edit:

ok, seems switched for me now too, though not all new channels active on cablecards (only previously active ones showing, but w/ new channel... eg 734 (old guide says Starz) is now broadcasting A&E HD...

will wait for download & reboot to see if cablecards / channels available reset.


----------



## ny888

No Tivo here. As far as I can tell all of my mappings in the guide are correct. THe wife and I are really enjoying HGTV HD - now we just need Food Network HD to be added.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12239556
> 
> 
> What channel are you guys talking about, Discovery HD?
> 
> 
> Paid programming starts at midnight on both the DirecTV and Dish feeds of Discovery-HD.
> 
> 
> I believe there is only one feed for Discovery-HD.



Thats one problem. We are seeing Eastern time programming. Its not just about paid programming. Everything is shifted. What is meant to be aired at 3 am is at 12 midnight.. which might not be not too late for some.


Question is, are we going to see this east coast programming for a long time?


----------



## wanderance

Welp, nothing has changed as of 6:30 in Redwood Shores, tried a reboot, etc. but everything is mapping correctly and there are no new channels...


Wonder what is happening...


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12239902
> 
> 
> Thats one problem. We are seeing Eastern time programming. Its not just about paid programming. Everything is shifted. What is meant to be aired at 3 am is at 12 midnight.. which might not be not too late for some.
> 
> 
> Question is, are we going to see this east coast programming for a long time?



Years ago it made sense to have seperate east and west coast feeds since delaying with techincally difficult. Now with HD channels delaying is easier and cheaper then setting up a seperate west feed.


I don't know why the cable co's don't just delay the programming by 3 hours at the head-end instead of relying on the programmer to use up valuable sat bandwidth on 2 feeds of the same channel.


Hmm maybe I should build a box for this, there is definitely a market in the west US










Kevin


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12240033
> 
> 
> Welp, nothing has changed as of 6:30 in Redwood Shores, tried a reboot, etc. but everything is mapping correctly and there are no new channels...
> 
> 
> Wonder what is happening...



Wanderance,


Did you manually input the channels I suggested ?? Try channel 738, that is USA-HD. If the channel is there it will show up even though the guide doesn't show it. So just punch in 738 and let me know what you see.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12240481
> 
> 
> Wanderance,
> 
> 
> Did you manually input the channels I suggested ?? Try channel 738, that is USA-HD. If the channel is there it will show up even though the guide doesn't show it. So just punch in 738 and let me know what you see.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




Yep I tried the channels you suggested...here is exactly what happens..


This occurs on both TiVos


738 "To be announced" below the time is ??? and a banner at the bottom comes up with "Channel not available."


This occurs on all the new channels, and the "remapping" hasn't occured. TNTHD is still on 726, etc.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12240635
> 
> 
> Yep I tried the channels you suggested...here is exactly what happens..
> 
> 
> This occurs on both TiVos
> 
> 
> 738 "To be announced" below the time is ??? and a banner at the bottom comes up with "Channel not available."
> 
> 
> This occurs on all the new channels, and the "remapping" hasn't occured. TNTHD is still on 726, etc.



Yup, ditto for me in Foster City. Something goofy is going on.

As I noted above, 722 changed in mid-stream to the GolfVS content, and A&EHD also, though Tivo guide data did not change, and other channels were still "not available" as before. So it seemed to partially be in-flux of the changeover.


Now, near 9p, 722 is back to DiscHD Theater!; 718 (old A&EHD) says not available







but I seem get content on it, and it matches the A&E program guide?; 734 doesn't work anymore (eg back to starz?)...

maybe they are rolling BACK the channel remapping? sheesh.


I tested these w/ manual channel# entry (not guide), as well as with raw cable-card channel testing. no difference.

Lucky I'm not doing much high-channel recording... comcast will take a week to unscrew this up...

of course, Tivo guide STILL has no guide data for TBS-HD despite being available for ever...


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/12240743
> 
> 
> Yup, ditto for me in Foster City. Something goofy is going on.
> 
> 
> Lucky I'm not doing much high-channel recording... comcast will take a week to unscrew this up...
> 
> of course, Tivo guide STILL has no guide data for TBS-HD despite being available for ever...



Well at least I am not the only one










As far as the guide goes, I am sure you know TiVo gets all of it's guide data from Tribune. You can submit lineup change requests to TiVo and they will look into it, but the problem stems from Comcast. It seems they don't give out printed lineup cards which is what TiVo needs to make changes based on customer feedback (heck the Comcast website is still wrong). I am not sure how the guide data got so botched for some folks a few weeks back, if Comcast supplied the data to Tribune or what...


I never have bothered to contact TiVo about TBS, simply because I knew a ton of changes were coming, so I figured I would wait until that settled to start digging in.


Most of my recording is on the lower network HD's, so it's not a huge deal for me, but I was really looking forward to start grabbing stuff of of HistoryHD.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/12240743
> 
> 
> Yup, ditto for me in Foster City. Something goofy is going on.
> 
> As I noted above, 722 changed in mid-stream to the GolfVS content, and A&EHD also, though Tivo guide data did not change, and other channels were still "not available" as before. So it seemed to partially be in-flux of the changeover.
> 
> 
> Now, near 9p, 722 is back to DiscHD Theater!; 718 (old A&EHD) says not available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I seem get content on it, and it matches the A&E program guide?; 734 doesn't work anymore (eg back to starz?)...
> 
> maybe they are rolling BACK the channel remapping? sheesh.
> 
> 
> I tested these w/ manual channel# entry (not guide), as well as with raw cable-card channel testing. no difference.
> 
> Lucky I'm not doing much high-channel recording... comcast will take a week to unscrew this up...
> 
> of course, Tivo guide STILL has no guide data for TBS-HD despite being available for ever...



Now it switched again, as noted in my previous post... new (previously unmapped) channels still not available, but 722 is Golf and 734 is A&E...


----------



## Mikef5

I think one of the major problems we are seeing is that Comcast is changing to much all at the same time. New channels are being added, channel renumbering is going on and some areas are being upgraded with some of those areas only partially finished, all this at the same time . I would give it a couple of days to settle down and if it's not fixed then we need to let Comcast know it's hosed. All areas except these areas should have the new channels and the new channel lineup....



> Quote:
> The below channel changes will occur in all Bay Area Comcast cable systems except those neighborhoods in Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, Half Moon Bay, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Los Gatos, Santa Rosa and Mendocino County where our new advanced digital network is not yet in place.



If you are not in one of those areas and are not getting the new channels and the new channel lineup then Comcast needs to know that but give them a couple of days to figure things out and get it corrected and if that doesn't happen, then it's time to call them and get them to correct it. Mr. J. does read this forum but it also helps for you to call Comcast and inform them of these problems.


As far as the Tivo guide, I don't know how Tribune Media gets its data for their Tivo guide but if there is a problem with that guide you need to contact Tivo and Tribune Media for those problems, Comcast has a hard enough time with their own guide .


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12240416
> 
> 
> Years ago it made sense to have seperate east and west coast feeds since delaying with techincally difficult. Now with HD channels delaying is easier and cheaper then setting up a seperate west feed.
> 
> 
> I don't know why the cable co's don't just delay the programming by 3 hours at the head-end instead of relying on the programmer to use up valuable sat bandwidth on 2 feeds of the same channel.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe I should build a box for this, there is definitely a market in the west US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



That would require more capital outlay by the cableco, something I don't see them doing. There's still major network stations all over the country that still have no way to delay a broadcast from the network, apparently it's not a cheap proposition. Plus, I'm not even sure a cable company would have the legal right to delay a content provider's signal.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12239902
> 
> 
> Thats one problem. We are seeing Eastern time programming. Its not just about paid programming. Everything is shifted. What is meant to be aired at 3 am is at 12 midnight.. which might not be not too late for some.
> 
> 
> Question is, are we going to see this east coast programming for a long time?



East/west times for channels like Discovery, HBO, etc have never bothered me much as nearly everything I watch on them is something I record and I watch them when it's convenient for me. Having east coast feeds for channels like HBO is actually better in my opinion as there are less conflicts with network prime-time programing.


Those without a way to record, I can see where it might be a problem though.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12235627
> 
> 
> Bit-torrent is becoming a legitimate way of file-sharing,



In addition to being an illegitimate way of file-sharing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12235627
> 
> 
> Comcast will eventually have to come to grips with bit-torrent



And/or Bit-torrent will eventually have to come to grips with its Jekyll and Hyde nature.


----------



## diskus

Quote:

The below channel changes will occur in all Bay Area Comcast cable systems except those neighborhoods in Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, Half Moon Bay, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Los Gatos, Santa Rosa and Mendocino County where our new advanced digital network is not yet in place.

If you are not in one of those areas and are not getting the new channels and the new channel lineup then


Im in Los Gatos and have the new listings on my Tivo but of course I dont have the new channels. Can someone tell me if this is a Tivo problem or comcast as I dont have a comcast box to check their listings with?


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/12242337
> 
> 
> Im in Los Gatos and have the new listings on my Tivo but of course I dont have the new channels. Can someone tell me if this is a Tivo problem or comcast as I dont have a comcast box to check their listings with?



this is likely an issue with the TiVo service mapping your zipcode (the one you used in the initial guided setup) to one with updated channel listings... the finest graduation that TiVo can handle is zipcode, but as we know, Comcast's service contours don't -exactly- follow the local zipcodes, so you may need to tell the TiVo that you live in "one neighborhood over" so it lists the channels you actually get...


i would suggest a few things:


1. first, make sure you've actually entered your los gatos zip code

2. if you have and you live near the san jose border (as i do) then you might want to switch to a los gatos zipcode closer to saratoga (that's the side of the comcast plant that hasn't been upgraded yet) or even a saratoga zip code and run the guided setup again.

3. head over to the tivo website and report the problem (there's a page to report incorrect channel lineups)... that should help so they provide alternative channel lineups for your zipcode in their database (folks on the LG side of the line and folks on the SJ side of the line)


btw, one thing you might want to do is to go into system setup and cablecards (i'm assuming you have an S3 or HD) and do a Test Channels and then punch in the new channels manually and see if they come up... that will tell you if they're on the cable but simply not showing up in the guide properly... but i'm guessing they won't and that you'll just have to point your TiVo's nose in the other direction for a few months until they upgrade your area.


good luck!

cheers

r


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/12240928
> 
> 
> Now it switched again, as noted in my previous post... new (previously unmapped) channels still not available, but 722 is Golf and 734 is A&E...



It's still switching, this morning, back & forth as noted before.

This sucks.


Edit:

I called Comcast (30mins on hold), told him of the switching, he sent a hit to my cards, but he also checked the network guys...

says that yes, there are some snafus in Foster City area, they are aware and working on it... so stand by... no ETA.


Edit 2: I re-checked my Tivo now after the card hit, and another connection earlier this morning-

and now the NEW channels are showing up! I can actually tune them and see correct (new) content, and the Tivo seems partially aware of them-

the guide schedule/channel listing even says the correct name for some (eg HDTheater for 754, and I can see it now, unlike before), if not any program/show listings yet. (still "to be announced")

Strangely the guide also has the OLD channel listings/schedule still for previously-existing channels (eg 722 is listing DHT, not GolfVS, and 734 says Starz), but the content seems changed... will see if it flips again.


So, getting closer. *I now have all the channels seems like- so far (see if it goes away)- now it's mostly the Tivo guide to update.
*


I'd recommend others re-check in Foster City/RWS;

and if you're still not seeing the new channels yet (by manual tuning), call to ask for a hit, or wait a bit more. (I didn't have to restart the tivo.)


I'll see if the tivo connection updates help w/ the guide/scheduling...


----------



## GBruno

I am trying to figure out if it is possible to receive only HD channels from comscast. And, if so how much it would cost (If it is cheap enough I will be able to add DISH). I already have two DCT 6412's. I have, according to my bill: Digital Preferred and standard cable. I pay about $80 a month.


I also I tried their website but managed to confuse myself. I tried their live chat (see below). Not very helpful.





eSupport Chat Transcript



Greg > I want to ONLY receive HDTV channels from my comcast. What is the lowest/cheapest cable I must purchase to do this?

Ed > Hello Greg_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Ed. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Ed > It will be a pleasure to help and assist you on this chat session!!

Ed > How are you today Greg?

Greg_ > good thanks. I currelty have comcast cable but I am unhappy wiht the quailty of the Sd and other non HD channels. So, I only want HD channels.

Ed > Greg, to receive HD channels you may have the HD box.

Greg_ > Yes, I know. I have an HD (moto) box from comcast. I ONLY want to recieve HD channels. Whatis the lowest/cheapest I can get it??

Ed > Analyst has closed chat and left the room



EDIT: OK I am looking at the rate sheet. If I get Limited basic for $13 I get my local Fox, CBS, NBC and PBS in HD. Plus HD-DVR rental of 13.95. total of 26.95 a month (plus tax) would do it. Then I could also get 70+ HD channels through DIRECT for about 45 a month (including the HD DVR).


Two different DVRs, two different companies. Or I could move out of Santa Cruz


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/12241944
> 
> 
> In addition to being an illegitimate way of file-sharing.
> 
> 
> And/or Bit-torrent will eventually have to come to grips with its Jekyll and Hyde nature.



Hey bicker, long way from home, how did you end up here?










No quarrel with your comments, it really comes down to the issue of net neutrality, will we have it, or will providers be allowed to do things such as Comcast is doing with B-T traffic.


To me, since the internet is fast becoming the communication medium of the new millennium, text, video-live video, voice, etc, should providers be allowed to restrict or control certain aspects of the communication? I say no, although, I can see where, because the pipe is owned by the provider, they might have certain rights to exert certain restrictions, but, due to the expanding nature of the internet I'm not sure that's what we want that going forward.


With cable clearly in the FCC's doghouse currently, it will be interesting to see how all this plays out.


----------



## nikeykid

OK I sent a missing/incorrect programming guide report to TiVo, basically giving them not only my zip code but telling them to look at all other bay arean zip codes. i posted mike's post detailing all the changes and new channel additions that had no guide info. i even told them about the always missing data for TBSHD. hope it works.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12244012
> 
> 
> Hey bicker, long way from home, how did you end up here?



I think someone merged a thread.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12244012
> 
> 
> No quarrel with your comments, it really comes down to the issue of net neutrality, will we have it, or will providers be allowed to do things such as Comcast is doing with B-T traffic.



Absolutely. I think if folks want net neutrality, then they should fund the construction of a network with government funds to provide that, and leave networks funded from private resources to be governed by market forces, exclusively. Unfunded mandates are immoral, IMHO.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/12244389
> 
> 
> OK I sent a missing/incorrect programming guide report to TiVo, basically giving them not only my zip code but telling them to look at all other bay arean zip codes. i posted mike's post detailing all the changes and new channel additions that had no guide info. i even told them about the always missing data for TBSHD. hope it works.



I sent a report to TiVo on Thursday. I got the automated reply, and then another automated reply with a case number, but nothing's fixed yet.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12243872
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK I am looking at the rate sheet. If I get Limited basic for $13 I get my local Fox, CBS, NBC and PBS in HD. Plus HD-DVR rental of 13.95. total of 26.95 a month (plus tax) would do it. Then I could also get 70+ HD channels through DIRECT for about 45 a month (including the HD DVR).
> 
> 
> Two different DVRs, two different companies. Or I could move out of Santa Cruz



The only problem with this scenario is that you can't get the HD-DVR without Digital Preferred Plus or better service, that's the rules.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/12244448
> 
> 
> I think someone merged a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I think if folks want net neutrality, then they should fund the construction of a network with government funds to provide that, and leave networks funded from private resources to be governed by market forces, exclusively. Unfunded mandates are immoral, IMHO.



I don't disagree with your premise, but I think with the pervasiveness of the internet it should transcend some of the private entity concerns. At least offer a net neutral option, charge me what you want, but at least give me the option to have an interference free internet connection. As it is now I feel there's just a bit too much control/restriction on how you use that connection.


There's good arguments on both sides, but again, due to the expansive and overwhelming nature of the internet to become _the_ communication medium of the future, I think to lean on the side of net neutrality is the right way to go, above and beyond any corporate concerns.


Go ahead and force me to use your portal, see your ads, blah, blah..but don't restrict where I can go and what I can do with the connection.


Just my opinion...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12244486
> 
> 
> The only problem with this scenario is that you can't get the HD-DVR without Digital Preferred Plus or better service, that's the rules.



Yup, I've gone 'round and 'round and 'round with Comcast on this issue, and it's one of the primary reasons I ended up with a S3-TiVo.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12243872
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is possible to receive only HD channels from comscast. And, if so how much it would cost (If it is cheap enough I will be able to add DISH). I already have two DCT 6412's. I have, according to my bill: Digital Preferred and standard cable. I pay about $80 a month.
> 
> ...
> 
> EDIT: OK I am looking at the rate sheet. If I get Limited basic for $13 I get my local Fox, CBS, NBC and PBS in HD. Plus HD-DVR rental of 13.95. total of 26.95 a month (plus tax) would do it. Then I could also get 70+ HD channels through DIRECT for about 45 a month (including the HD DVR).
> 
> 
> Two different DVRs, two different companies. Or I could move out of Santa Cruz



You won't be able to get a Comcast DVR without Standard Cable. I tried a couple of years ago and at first got the DVR with just Limited Basic but my first bill after showed that their computer did an automatic upgrade to Standard Cable.










Now I have Limited Basic ($14.89/mo) + Digital Classic tier ($14.95/mo) + HDTV Equipment Fee (DCT-6200, $7.00/mo) + 2 CableCards ($1.79/mo). The 2 CableCards go into my TiVo Series3 and I use the DCT-6200 for VOD. I get all HD except premiums and NFL Network HD (available with Sports Entertainment tier $4.99/mo).


----------



## Brian Conrad

Still not working here in Martinez (94553) on the Danville head end and I've seen no one else post who's on the 680 corridor report that they're up either. They must have hit some hick-ups getting these channels up in certain spots that have been upgraded. I suspect that rearranging channels might not be as trivial as it appears (and probably has to be done in the early AM to keep customers from becoming irate in the middle of some game or movie).


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/12243431
> 
> 
> It's still switching, this morning, back & forth as noted before.
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I called Comcast (30mins on hold), told him of the switching, he sent a hit to my cards, but he also checked the network guys...
> 
> says that yes, there are some snafus in Foster City area, they are aware and working on it... so stand by... no ETA.
> 
> 
> Edit 2: I re-checked my Tivo now after the card hit, and another connection earlier this morning-
> 
> and now the NEW channels are showing up! I can actually tune them and see correct (new) content, and the Tivo seems partially aware of them-
> 
> the guide schedule/channel listing even says the correct name for some (eg HDTheater for 754, and I can see it now, unlike before), if not any program/show listings yet. (still "to be announced")
> 
> Strangely the guide also has the OLD channel listings/schedule still for previously-existing channels (eg 722 is listing DHT, not GolfVS, and 734 says Starz), but the content seems changed... will see if it flips again.
> 
> 
> So, getting closer. *I now have all the channels seems like- so far (see if it goes away)- now it's mostly the Tivo guide to update.
> *
> 
> 
> I'd recommend others re-check in Foster City/RWS;
> 
> and if you're still not seeing the new channels yet (by manual tuning), call to ask for a hit, or wait a bit more. (I didn't have to restart the tivo.)
> 
> 
> I'll see if the tivo connection updates help w/ the guide/scheduling...




So far, the new channel changes seem to be sticking my my

Tivo S3 cablecards now (no more switching content); the TIvo guide is unchanged. I submitted a guide correction request, who knows how long will take...

here are my notes on the changes, thanks very much guys for previous new channels posted:


720 - FSNHD ( didn't check any of these)

722 - VSGLF

724 - ESPND

725 - ES2HD

730 - NFLHD


734 - A&EHD 11a Flip This House (San Antonio) ; 3hrs ahead (SD 47 , east coast feed; ; does NOT match Tivo sched on wrong channel)

735 - TBSHD 11a The Wedding Date (3hrs ahead SD41)

737 - TNTHD 11a Unfaithful (3hrs ahead vs SD 37 ; does NOT match Tivo sched on wrong channel)

738 - USAHD 11a Gangs of New York (3hrs ahead vs SD41 )

739 - UHD 11a Electric Horseman (right, and DOES match Tivo schedule- just wrong channel)

740 - MOJO (didn't check)

743 - MHD (didn't check)

746 - HGTVD 11a The Room (no such listing on SD HGTV 67 ??)

750 - TDCHD 11:30a Dirty jobs: Plumber (3hrs ahead vs SD 15; NEW channel)

754 - HDT 11:30a Super Comet : After the Impact (?? totally wrong? Tivo online sched says 7p?? TitanTV matches)

757 - NGCHD 11:30a Naked Science- birth of solar system- same as SD 273

758 - (blank name but is The History Channel HD) 11:30a Modern Marvels: natures engineers (3hrs ahead SD62)


770 - HBOHD

780 - S-HDw

785 - SHOHD

792 - MXHDW


*Edit 12:30p: Wow, that was fast! Tivo just beeped that I have a service change- it now lists the new/moved channels* (eg 722 now GolfVS etc) correctly! (on my Channel selection/receive config page at least)


* Exception: 750 (TDCHD, hd simulcast of discov channel) has no name yet , live guide says "???" and "To Be announced" for all shows.


Notes: 758 is listed as HSTRYHD .

780 is STRZHDP.


The live guide is a bit confused still, I changed from Favorites filter to All to "bounce it"...
*now guide it's showing all channels and scheduled content correctly! (except 750 above)*

Will do another network connection and confirm everything ok.


Right on Tivo staff working on the weekend!


----------



## fayewolf

My new LG 47" 1080p LCD TV arrived!! I'm excited! I have digital plus comcast cable in redwood shores. So, I still connect the TV with the cable to watch regular channels? It has a built in QAM tuner, but do i need a special cable or antenna to use this to watch HDTV? Say I want to watch Greys Anatomy in HDTV, without subscribing to the HD service (extra $7 per month), what exactly do i have to do? HDTV dummy here.







Thank you!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12244566
> 
> 
> You won't be able to get a Comcast DVR without Standard Cable. I tried a couple of years ago and at first got the DVR with just Limited Basic but my first bill after showed that their computer did an automatic upgrade to Standard Cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have Limited Basic ($14.89/mo) + Digital Classic tier ($14.95/mo) + HDTV Equipment Fee (DCT-6200, $7.00/mo) + 2 CableCards ($1.79/mo). The 2 CableCards go into my TiVo Series3 and I use the DCT-6200 for VOD. I get all HD except premiums and NFL Network HD (available with Sports Entertainment tier $4.99/mo).



Do you get ESPN or CNN?


When I called them, they said that you have to be on Digital Classics or higher to get DVR which costs an additional $14/mo. Then there is an additional outlet fee ($7) for every CableCard, or HD tuner box.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12221001
> 
> 
> I went to the Jade channel webpage, and they said that for the SF area, it is available 6pm-mid-night.
> 
> 
> One thing though, that channel comes in at a fairly low signal level for me. It's the only digital channel that is at marginal strength. Does anyone know what frequency 95-9 is at? I think it may be at the high-end of the band, and my splitters are not working well. There are two splitters in the path, so at least 7 dB loss from the cable panel, plus cable loss.
> 
> 
> Although tomorrow they may scramble all the channels again, I don't know. BTW, in Sunnyvale 94087, the upgrade still has not happened.



I'm so stupid, i don't get it. I am currently a Jade subscriber, how can i tell if i can get this channel thru the QAM tuner without subscribing? I only need to watch it in the evening..


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12244924
> 
> 
> I'm so stupid, i don't get it. I am currently a Jade subscriber, how can i tell if i can get this channel thru the QAM tuner without subscribing? I only need to watch it in the evening..



You have to do a channel scan. Select Cable as opposed to Air. It takes a few minutes, but it should find all the unscrambled channels.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12244937
> 
> 
> You have to do a channel scan. Select Cable as opposed to Air. It takes a few minutes, but it should find all the unscrambled channels.




I haven't hook up my TV yet, but I'll do so tonight. So first thing I do is select cable, then do a channel scan? I don't need to go buy any antennas right?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12244918
> 
> 
> Do you get ESPN or CNN?
> 
> 
> When I called them, they said that you have to be on Digital Classics or higher to get DVR which costs an additional $14/mo. Then there is an additional outlet fee ($7) for every CableCard, or HD tuner box.



I get ESPN-HD. No CNN or ESPN SD.


There should be no additional outlet fee if the two CCs are on your TiVo with primary TV. In fact you should not have an additional outlet fee even if you add a Comcast STB to the primary TV to be used for VOD. You should be able to get a SD digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here .


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12244523
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with your premise, but I think with the pervasiveness of the internet it should transcend some of the private entity concerns.



We're talking about what is not much different from an eminent domain situation. If government passes laws or regulations that make a private asset substantially less valuable, then I believe government has an obligation to compensate the owner fully for that loss of value. Private property is a fundamental tenet of Western society.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12244956
> 
> 
> I haven't hook up my TV yet, but I'll do so tonight. So first thing I do is select cable, then do a channel scan? I don't need to go buy any antennas right?



I don't have your TV, but typically you need to go to the setup menu to scan the channels. You don't need an antenna or anything else, just plug the cable into the antenna input of the TV.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12244486
> 
> 
> The only problem with this scenario is that you can't get the HD-DVR without Digital Preferred Plus or better service, that's the rules.




Crap, it sounded too good to be true. I was just thinking that If i could get HD channels and a HD DVR from comcast for under $30 a month, then others would be doing it and adding a DIRCT HD subscription to supplement comcasts limited HD selection (at least in the 550 areas that are not scheduled to be upgraded).


But it would cost me about $70/month for comcast and then about $50 a month for Direct (which would include the HD DVR and about 40 HD channels) to get all the HD channels I want.


I spent way too much time on this...


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12244994
> 
> 
> I get ESPN-HD. No CNN or ESPN SD.
> 
> 
> There should be no additional outlet fee if the two CCs are on your TiVo with primary TV. In fact you should not have an additional outlet fee even if you add a Comcast STB to the primary TV to be used for VOD. You should be able to get a SD digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here .



Yes, I was saying that if you get the DVR, and then you want another cable card or HD tuner box for a second HDTV, they will charge you the outlet fee for the second TV.


I currently have a primary TV with cablecard, and they do not charge me for that. I have the digital starter package only plus basic cable. If I want to get another HD tuner for a second TV, they will charge me $7/mo for that, plus I have to upgrade to digital classics in order to get any scrambled HD channel. It gets expensive pretty fast if you have multiple HDTV's, unless you only watch unscrambled stuff. Interestingly, on my primary TV with cablecard, I am getting the scrambled HD channels such as ESPN and Discovery, without paying for Digital Classics.


----------



## cgould

Hmm , finally got all my new channels working on my Tivo S3, was downloading a few programs w/ TivoToGo to make room for new recordings (in case Planet Earth DOES re-broadcast Sunday in HD, now that Discovery HD simul-channel is available)-

and my Tivo starts rebooting in an endless cycle :-(

???


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/12245097
> 
> 
> We're talking about what is not much different from an eminent domain situation. If government passes laws or regulations that make a private asset substantially less valuable, then I believe government has an obligation to compensate the owner fully for that loss of value. Private property is a fundamental tenet of Western society.



I don't disagree, but I think there needs to be a balance struck between what is good and fair for society at large and what is good for the owner of that system, plus, I don't think there necessarily has to be a loss of value to that owner, I think both ideas can work together. I think the internet is close to reaching that eminent domain situation.


Anyways, probably should curtail this discussion as fellow thread members here have already called me to task for talking about this subject.


----------



## nikeykid

ahhahahha my guide updated!! even TBS has info now lol! talk about quick customer service







the only thing missing is guide data for DISCHD.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12245670
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I think there needs to be a balance struck between what is good and fair for society at large and what is good for the owner of that system.



Why? If they widen the highway, then they owe me what my house is worth. They don't get to quibble over how much is "good and fair for society at large".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12245670
> 
> 
> plus, I don't think there necessarily has to be a loss of value to that owner, I think both ideas can work together.



Net neutrality will reduce flexibility available to service providers. By definition, a reduction in flexibility is a reduction in value.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12245670
> 
> 
> Anyways, probably should curtail this discussion as fellow thread members here have already called me to task for talking about this subject.



Okay, please feel free to PM me if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## fayewolf

I hope someone can help me out. I just set up my TV, hooked my comcast cable to the TV and it is showing all the regular channels fine. I went to 702 to try the HD ABC and all i get was sound, no picture. Am I suppose to use the QAM tuner for this? If so, do I need to attach an antenna to it? But there seems to have only one slot in the back of my tv , either for antenna or Cable...i'm confused..


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12246510
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out. I just set up my TV, hooked my comcast cable to the TV and it is showing all the regular channels fine. I went to 702 to try the HD ABC and all i get was sound, no picture. Am I suppose to use the QAM tuner for this? If so, do I need to attach an antenna to it? But there seems to have only one slot in the back of my tv , either for antenna or Cable...i'm confused..



can you tell us which model LG LCD TV you have? i might be able to download a copy of the manual and help you out.


in general, here's what you should know:


if your television has a QAM tuner then it will be able to tune all of the non-scrambled digital channels that you receive... this includes both regular cable channels that are digital (such as CNN), as well as HD channels that are unscrambled (in the clear)


comcast currently transmits Over-The-Air stations (such as KNTV and KTVU) in HD in clear-QAM, so if your new TV is set up right you should get those channels... however, they may or may not come in where you expect them (ie, KTVU-HD may show up as 2-1 or something similar, or may have a completely different channel number... it depends on the TV, the local cable company, the phase of the moon, color of your hair, etc.)... and you won't get any kind of channel guide, but you won't pay anything more than you're currently paying...


now an alternative to this is to get a digital set top box from comcast (you don't need a dvr, just an HD box)... others can tell you what you should pay, but you can use the comcast box, which has a guide, and set the output to go directly into you tv's digital (not antenna, the HDMI or DVI or RED/GREEN/BLUE or it may say Component)... in this setup you won't use the TV's tuner... instead it will operate as a large monitor (and perhaps speakers) and the Comcast box will be your tuner/channel guide/best friend... you'll also get access to Comcast's On Demand, which is pretty cool and has free HD content (some tv shows some movies) that you won't pay extra for, except for the HD box and service


hope this helps... its a lot to take in, but you'll sort it all out!


cheers

r


(BTW, 702 is KTVU-DT, not KGO-DT... and when you say "slot" do you mean a slot, like where a card would go? or do you mean the connection that says Antenna In/Cable In? this is where the cable from the cable company goes, unless you go the Comcast box route)


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/12244623
> 
> *Edit 12:30p: Wow, that was fast! Tivo just beeped that I have a service change- it now lists the new/moved channels* (eg 722 now GolfVS etc) correctly! (on my Channel selection/receive config page at least)



Well I turned on my TV, and my S3 let me know that a lineup change had occured..I thought "great!", except none of the new channels work







Just blank screens, and the lineup for HD is just totally whacked. The old channels lineup is still there, just everything says "TBA". The new channels have data, but the channels don't lineup or just aren't there. Looks like your lineup change goofed my lineup up










Like Mikef5 says I am going to just wait it out a few days...with the Holidays coming up I am not too concerned about missing some shows anyway







If I get back from my turkey day and things are still whacked I will give Comcast a jingle..


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12247237
> 
> 
> can you tell us which model LG LCD TV you have? i might be able to download a copy of the manual and help you out.
> 
> 
> in general, here's what you should know:
> 
> 
> if your television has a QAM tuner then it will be able to tune all of the non-scrambled digital channels that you receive... this includes both regular cable channels that are digital (such as CNN), as well as HD channels that are unscrambled (in the clear)
> 
> 
> comcast currently transmits Over-The-Air stations (such as KNTV and KTVU) in HD in clear-QAM, so if your new TV is set up right you should get those channels... however, they may or may not come in where you expect them (ie, KTVU-HD may show up as 2-1 or something similar, or may have a completely different channel number... it depends on the TV, the local cable company, the phase of the moon, color of your hair, etc.)... and you won't get any kind of channel guide, but you won't pay anything more than you're currently paying...
> 
> 
> now an alternative to this is to get a digital set top box from comcast (you don't need a dvr, just an HD box)... others can tell you what you should pay, but you can use the comcast box, which has a guide, and set the output to go directly into you tv's digital (not antenna, the HDMI or DVI or RED/GREEN/BLUE or it may say Component)... in this setup you won't use the TV's tuner... instead it will operate as a large monitor (and perhaps speakers) and the Comcast box will be your tuner/channel guide/best friend... you'll also get access to Comcast's On Demand, which is pretty cool and has free HD content (some tv shows some movies) that you won't pay extra for, except for the HD box and service
> 
> 
> hope this helps... its a lot to take in, but you'll sort it all out!
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> r
> 
> 
> (BTW, 702 is KTVU-DT, not KGO-DT... and when you say "slot" do you mean a slot, like where a card would go? or do you mean the connection that says Antenna In/Cable In? this is where the cable from the cable company goes, unless you go the Comcast box route)



Thank you so much!! The model of my TV LG 47LC7DF.


I was able to connect the antenna to the TV, and make the TV autoscan for channels, but then none of them are HD (how can i tell aside from the obvious that it looks significantly better)?


When you say 11-1; 2-1, what exactly does that mean? Besides scanning the channels, do I need to manually change anything??


Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12247778
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! The model of my TV LG 47LC7DF.
> 
> 
> I was able to connect the antenna to the TV, and make the TV autoscan for channels, but then none of them are HD (how can i tell aside from the obvious that it looks significantly better)?
> 
> 
> When you say 11-1; 2-1, what exactly does that mean? Besides scanning the channels, do I need to manually change anything??
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!



ok... you should be looking at page 42 of your manual (the damn thing is a 52Mb PDF!)


i assume you already have comcast cable, yes? if not you're in the wrong forum!







these instructions assume you have comcast cable already coming into you home and ending with a cable or cable outlet near your new set.


ok... take the comcast cable directly from the wall and screw it into the ANTENNA/CABLE IN jack (there's only one in the upper right hand corner with all the other connections)


now, following the instructions on page 42, press the MENU button on the remote, then select SETUP, then select AUTO TUNING, then press the ENTER button and let the TV search for everything (this may take a while... don't stop it, let it finish on its own)


when its done it should find both regular (analog) cable channels (like 2 through 81) and digital cable channels... an analog channel is a single number (like 7) but a digital channel has two parts, a channel and subchannel, so KGO has 7-1 (or 7.1 depending on the tv), 7-2 and 7-3... 7-1 is the HD version of 7, while 7-2 is alternate programming (not HD) and 7-3 is weather.


on your remote there is a "-" button right below the 7... so to manually select 7-1 (the HD channel) press "7" "-" "1" (you can see this on page 36)


using the Channel ^ and Channel v keys should scroll through all your available channels... on my tv (not an LG), the digital channels are automatically mixed in, so if i use the channel button i get 4, 4-1, 5, 5-1, 6, 7, 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, 8, 9, 9-1, 9-2, etc, but your mileage may vary (YMMV)


let us know if this works? 9-1 is always in HD, so its a good test.


(on my tv KNTV/NBC comes in as 3, but the HD channel comes in as 11-1, so you may have to hunt around to see what comes in where... thats why the cable box is so helpful)


also, let us know where you live (general area)... this may help figure out what channels comcast carries in your area...


beyond this, you may need to ask the help of a friendly/neighborhood 13 year old!










cheers and enjoy your new set... looks like a beauty!

robin


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12247778
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! The model of my TV LG 47LC7DF.
> 
> 
> I was able to connect the antenna to the TV, and make the TV autoscan for channels, but then none of them are HD (how can i tell aside from the obvious that it looks significantly better)?
> 
> 
> When you say 11-1; 2-1, what exactly does that mean? Besides scanning the channels, do I need to manually change anything??
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!



You may have to start reading the manual







.


The digital channels, including the HD ones, are not at the same numbers as before when you had your set-top box (or CableCard equipped TV). 702 does not work anymore. Instead the HD version of that channel is now 2-1. Look for the "-" key on your remote. Try punching in 2-1 and see if you get the digital broadcast of channel 2.


Does your TV have a channel list function? If so, you may be able to see all the channels found. Some of them should have the "-" in the channel label: that indicates that it is a digital channel.


When you tell the TV to scan channels, do you need to tell it to also scan digital channels? On some TV's you have to do that, otherwise it will not look for digital channels. And did you set it up so that it is looking for Cable channels instead of Air channels?


The TV probably has a picture size control. To see the HD channels, you should have chosen 16:9 as the aspect ratio or size.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12247904
> 
> 
> You may have to start reading the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The digital channels, including the HD ones, are not at the same numbers as before when you had your set-top box (or CableCard equipped TV). 702 does not work anymore. Instead the HD version of that channel is now 2-1. Look for the "-" key on your remote. Try punching in 2-1 and see if you get the digital broadcast of channel 2.
> 
> 
> Does your TV have a channel list function? If so, you may be able to see all the channels found. Some of them should have the "-" in the channel label: that indicates that it is a digital channel.
> 
> 
> When you tell the TV to scan channels, do you need to tell it to also scan digital channels? On some TV's you have to do that, otherwise it will not look for digital channels. And did you set it up so that it is looking for Cable channels instead of Air channels?
> 
> 
> The TV probably has a picture size control. To see the HD channels, you should have chosen 16:9 as the aspect ratio or size.



My manual is very thin and it's not helpful at all









I did find a dash on my remote!! I selected antenna, then 2-1, it says no signal







Is it because of my antenna?? Maybe I can go get a new anenna just to check it out... is there like a list where I can find out what my HD channels are in my area then? Thanks for your help!


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12247890
> 
> 
> ok... you should be looking at page 42 of your manual (the damn thing is a 52Mb PDF!)
> 
> 
> i assume you already have comcast cable, yes? if not you're in the wrong forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these instructions assume you have comcast cable already coming into you home and ending with a cable or cable outlet near your new set.
> 
> 
> ok... take the comcast cable directly from the wall and screw it into the ANTENNA/CABLE IN jack (there's only one in the upper right hand corner with all the other connections)
> 
> 
> now, following the instructions on page 42, press the MENU button on the remote, then select SETUP, then select AUTO TUNING, then press the ENTER button and let the TV search for everything (this may take a while... don't stop it, let it finish on its own)
> 
> 
> when its done it should find both regular (analog) cable channels (like 2 through 81) and digital cable channels... an analog channel is a single number (like 7) but a digital channel has two parts, a channel and subchannel, so KGO has 7-1 (or 7.1 depending on the tv), 7-2 and 7-3... 7-1 is the HD version of 7, while 7-2 is alternate programming (not HD) and 7-3 is weather.
> 
> 
> on your remote there is a "-" button right below the 7... so to manually select 7-1 (the HD channel) press "7" "-" "1" (you can see this on page 36)
> 
> 
> using the Channel ^ and Channel v keys should scroll through all your available channels... on my tv (not an LG), the digital channels are automatically mixed in, so if i use the channel button i get 4, 4-1, 5, 5-1, 6, 7, 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, 8, 9, 9-1, 9-2, etc, but your mileage may vary (YMMV)
> 
> 
> let us know if this works? 9-1 is always in HD, so its a good test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on my tv KNTV/NBC comes in as 3, but the HD channel comes in as 11-1, so you may have to hunt around to see what comes in where... thats why the cable box is so helpful)
> 
> 
> also, let us know where you live (general area)... this may help figure out what channels comcast carries in your area...
> 
> 
> beyond this, you may need to ask the help of a friendly/neighborhood 13 year old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers and enjoy your new set... looks like a beauty!
> 
> robin





Hi Robin!

Thank you so much. I don't understand why my menu is so thin, did they forgot to put a menu in my tv?? Mine is abbreviated, only like 30 pages.


Hmmmmm... the method you describe here, is it not using the antenna and get OAT at all? I am not sure if i screwed in the antenna correctly...


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12248062
> 
> 
> Hi Robin!
> 
> Thank you so much. I don't understand why my menu is so thin, did they forgot to put a menu in my tv?? Mine is abbreviated, only like 30 pages.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm... the method you describe here, is it not using the antenna and get OAT at all? I am not sure if i screwed in the antenna correctly...



hi... you keep mentioning OTA and Antenna...


do you have Comcast Cable? QAM is only useful if you have a Cable connection... if you're using an outdoor antenna, then the process i described is the same, but you may not be able to receive all the channels from your location (in the bay area different transmitters are on different mountain tops, so you have to point the antenna in a different direction to get everything)... that's why Cable is so good...


your manual may be thin because its only a starter guide and the rest is on the CD in the box as an electronic PDF file (which you can probably read on your computer)...


i'm afraid we may have come to the end of my usefulness working blindly.


if you DO have Comcast and you ARE getting channels 2 through 81 (Food Channel on 35, for example), then 9-1 should bring up KQED-HD... if it doesn't i'm at a loss...


don't give up... you may just need a more local/hands on expert to get things set up... once you are up and running you'll be blown away by true HD programming (like the macy's day parade, almost anything on KQED-HD, all of the CSI shows on 5-1, etc.)


cheers!

r


----------



## fayewolf

I think i got it!!!! I re-scan the channels and now it's working!!!







Thanks!!


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12248098
> 
> 
> hi... you keep mentioning OTA and Antenna...
> 
> 
> do you have Comcast Cable? QAM is only useful if you have a Cable connection... if you're using an outdoor antenna, then the process i described is the same, but you may not be able to receive all the channels from your location (in the bay area different transmitters are on different mountain tops, so you have to point the antenna in a different direction to get everything)... that's why Cable is so good...
> 
> 
> your manual may be thin because its only a starter guide and the rest is on the CD in the box as an electronic PDF file (which you can probably read on your computer)...
> 
> 
> i'm afraid we may have come to the end of my usefulness working blindly.
> 
> 
> if you DO have Comcast and you ARE getting channels 2 through 81 (Food Channel on 35, for example), then 9-1 should bring up KQED-HD... if it doesn't i'm at a loss...
> 
> 
> don't give up... you may just need a more local/hands on expert to get things set up... once you are up and running you'll be blown away by true HD programming (like the macy's day parade, almost anything on KQED-HD, all of the CSI shows on 5-1, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!
> 
> r





Thank you!!!!!!!!! I just got it to work!!! I selected 9-1 and it autoamatically go to the wide screen 16:9, i'm thrilled!!!










Many many thanks!!


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12248112
> 
> 
> I think i got it!!!! I re-scan the channels and now it's working!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



excellent

11:30 tonight you can see Saturday Night Live in HD on either 3-1 (if you have it) or 11-1 or (not sure where it maps in your area)


tomorrow (sunday) watch some football on KTVU (2-1) even if you're not a football fan, and you'll see what everyone is talking about.


seacrest out!


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12248127
> 
> 
> excellent
> 
> 11:30 tonight you can see Saturday Night Live in HD on either 3-1 (if you have it) or 11-1 or (not sure where it maps in your area)
> 
> 
> tomorrow (sunday) watch some football on KTVU (2-1) even if you're not a football fan, and you'll see what everyone is talking about.
> 
> 
> seacrest out!



Will try out!!!! I do get 11-1!!! (my zip is 94065)

I'll check out some football tomorrow to see what is is all about!!


I am really excited about this!!!


----------



## rkhopkins

Good for you, robingo88! It is really nice to see someone take the time and effort to help out a fellow forum member like that. Especially someone who knows their stuff, unlike me, for instance







I'm enjoying the new HD lineup here in SF, but I would also like Food Network HD. I'm getting greedy now!


----------



## siouxmoux

yea! Comcast finally fix the History HD shows Information on I-guide on Ch 758.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12246510
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me out. I just set up my TV, hooked my comcast cable to the TV and it is showing all the regular channels fine. I went to 702 to try the HD ABC and all i get was sound, no picture.



If you can go to 702 (It is FOX HD) and get just sound, you mostly have a Comcast standard digital box. You need a HD digital box to get the pitcture. For most people fiddling with QAM tuners on TV is a pita. I would say you just get an HD box from comcast or use CableCARD if your TV supports it.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12250962
> 
> 
> If you can go to 702 (It is FOX HD) and get just sound, you mostly have a Comcast standard digital box. You need a HD digital box to get the pitcture. For most people fiddling with QAM tuners on TV is a pita. I would say you just get an HD box from comcast or use CableCARD if your TV supports it.



Just a minor issue: you have to subscribe to digital classics or above, and you have to pay the outlet fee plus the box rental fee...


If that is your primary TV, perhaps it is OK. Certainly, using the QAM tuner is perfectly reasonable for a second TV, if you don't need the scrambled channels. Setting up the channels is a breeze.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12251107
> 
> 
> Just a minor issue: you have to subscribe to digital classics or above



The HD box can be rented without digital package.


----------



## ayewbf

None of the guide data changes have made it through yet for the 11/15 remappings here in San Rafael.

HD premium channels might as well be off the air as far as my tivo is concerned.

Imagine if your cell phone company wouldn't let you place calls while they juggle cell tower assignments for days. This is an analogous service level disruption.


I hope comcast is not expecting to charge for service as long as the HD premium channels remain effectively down.


Oh and yes I did fill out the change notice on tivo.com last week. But I don't really expect tivo to manually fix things with the info coming in wrong from the data source (Tribune).


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12251388
> 
> 
> None of the guide data changes have made it through yet for the 11/15 remappings here in San Rafael.
> 
> HD premium channels might as well be off the air as far as my tivo is concerned.
> 
> Imagine if your cell phone company wouldn't let you place calls while they juggle cell tower assignments for days. This is an analogous service level disruption.
> 
> 
> I hope comcast is not expecting to charge for service as long as the HD premium channels remain effectively down.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes I did fill out the change notice on tivo.com last week. But I don't really expect tivo to manually fix things with the info coming in wrong from the data source (Tribune).



I am sure if you give Comcast a call they will give you some credits for the days you couldn't view the HD channels.


But hey, at least you have the new channels







I have all the guide data, but no new channels. I guess I am more patient than you, as I will give Comcast a few days to figure it all out.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12251143
> 
> 
> The HD box can be rented without digital package.



Not according to the sales person I spoke to. And if you're only watching clear broadcasts, it offers no advantage over a set's QAM tuner. And it uses up a valuable connection on the TV.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12251597
> 
> 
> I am sure if you give Comcast a call they will give you some credits for the days you couldn't view the HD channels.



Last time a CSR went to make changes to my account they "accidently" started charging me for cable modem lease (even though I own it)







Speaking of cable modems, I've had no trouble with throttling of bit-torrent downloads.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12251597
> 
> 
> But hey, at least you have the new channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the guide data, but no new channels. I guess I am more patient than you, as I will give Comcast a few days to figure it all out.



I'm being patient by only venting on comcast here so far. If I was really impatient I'd switch to directv until comcast catches back up


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkhopkins* /forum/post/12249862
> 
> 
> Good for you, robingo88! It is really nice to see someone take the time and effort to help out a fellow forum member like that. Especially someone who knows their stuff, unlike me, for instance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying the new HD lineup here in SF, but I would also like Food Network HD. I'm getting greedy now!



I second that. In the scheme of online forums, where newbies can sometimes be made to feel unwelcome, your advice was a class act.


----------



## Mikef5

It would be a great help if everyone would update their profiles to indicate what location you are in. This would help determining if the problem is a local problem or loop problem.

I'm trying to determine which areas still don't have the new guide or the new channels ( other than those areas I posted about that would not be getting them until their areas are upgraded ). Thanks.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## markbach

Just moved to SF, watching the 49ers game OTA on 2.1 on my Series3 TiVo until Comcast is hooked up. The game looks like crap. Is that par for the course, or is something awry? I'm 4 mi from the tower, getting great signal, no breakups, macroblocking, etc... the picture itself just looks like of "muddy", like its being upconverted or something. Especially the camera shots, but even the score bar doesn't look as "crisp" as I'm used to. Is it just my setup (very possible), or do others notice this as well? Thanks.


----------



## bareyb

Just finally got my lineup working, and now they moved another channel so I'm back to "To Be Announced" again. Hopefully will resolve itself in the next day or so. I'll keep an eye on this thread....


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markbach* /forum/post/12252129
> 
> 
> Just moved to SF, watching the 49ers game OTA on 2.1 on my Series3 TiVo until Comcast is hooked up. The game looks like crap. Is that par for the course, or is something awry? I'm 4 mi from the tower, getting great signal, no breakups, macroblocking, etc... the picture itself just looks like of "muddy", like its being upconverted or something. Especially the camera shots, but even the score bar doesn't look as "crisp" as I'm used to. Is it just my setup (very possible), or do others notice this as well? Thanks.



FOX (and CBS for that matter) still show SD widescreen NFL games. that's what ur watching right now.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12249695


----------



## Dbower

I wasn't aware that FOX/CBS were sending out SD widescreen games! (guess I didn't get the memo). Not a Comcast problem for once.


Am glad I'm not the only one - the Rams/49ers game looks terrible, mainly on the wide field shots. I can see a lot of de-interlacing artifacts.


OTOH, perhaps the two low performing teams should get a low performance broadcast. Not many people are going to bother.


At least NASCAR looks good.


-Dave


----------



## markbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/12252356
> 
> 
> FOX (and CBS for that matter) still show SD widescreen NFL games. that's what ur watching right now.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12249695



Ah, it wasn't listed as "No HD" on http://www.the506.com/nflmaps/2007-11-FOX2.html so I assumed it was actually in HD. That explains it though, thanks!


----------



## Derek87

Anyone having problems with 750 TDCHD? it's shown "one moment please" for the past several days.










(i'm in Santa Clara 95054)


----------



## zeldor

yes (95051) called them and they tried pulsing the cable

box to no avail. was on the schedule for a tech to come out yesterday but of course nobody showed up or called.

all the other new channels are fine.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12252805
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with 750 TDCHD? it's shown "one moment please" for the past several days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm in Santa Clara 95054)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12251607
> 
> 
> Not according to the sales person I spoke to. And if you're only watching clear broadcasts, it offers no advantage over a set's QAM tuner. And it uses up a valuable connection on the TV.



"$7.00/mo for Digital Subscriber

$8.00/mo for Non-Digital Subscriber"


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12251607
> 
> 
> Not according to the sales person I spoke to. And if you're only watching clear broadcasts, it offers no advantage over a set's QAM tuner. And it uses up a valuable connection on the TV.



The salesperson is wrong. I (and others) have rented an HD STB with both limited and expanded basic cable. If you want the HD PVR then they have been asking you to get Digital Classic or above.


I don't know if you would call them an advantage, but for some people they like being able to enter 702, 703, etc. and they like access to VOD. For me, I don't care too much, but some people like the channel map to be easy to navigate and find the real RF channels like 117 confusing or if PSIP'd find HD + SD subchannel stuff confusing like 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 9.1, 9.2 and then some channels missing PSIP like 9.3, 9.4, etc.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12253158
> 
> 
> I don't know if you would call them an advantage, but for some people they like being able to enter 702, 703, etc. and they like access to VOD. For me, I don't care too much, but some people like the channel map to be easy to navigate and find the real RF channels like 117 confusing or if PSIP'd find HD + SD subchannel stuff confusing like 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 9.1, 9.2 and then some channels missing PSIP like 9.3, 9.4, etc.



Two more:

1) you don't have to keep track of any change to QAM frequencies over time. Every TV seems to be different in how it handles these stuff.

2) Its painful enough even for the technically inclined. The OP seemed more interested in watching HD than dealing with all the mapping stuff.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast is really something else. I called a few weeks ago about a signal problem, they came out, tested and showed a 3db variance in the channels that I receive. They said they were going to send out someone familiar with TiVos. He never came, I called Comcast and they said they would check into it and call me back. They never called me back(this call you back thing has happened at least 3 times in the past - for me, when Comcast says they'll call you back, it really means, "see ya later, have a nice day"). Now there's a $17.99 service call charge on my bill, unbelievable. Fat chance I'll be paying that...


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12253156
> 
> 
> "$7.00/mo for Digital Subscriber
> 
> $8.00/mo for Non-Digital Subscriber"



Even if that is true (and the sales rep I talked to disagreed, she said you have to be at least on digital classics to rent a HD tuner for a second TV), you're still paying $8/mo for the exact function that the QAM tuner in the TV accomplishes nicely.


And that's only for the 1st TV. Additional sets would require an outlet charge per box.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12220871
> 
> 
> Clau is right, I just checked the Jade channel and it's in the clear, it's channel 262 here in Milpitas also. Strange that they would encrypt it during the day and have it in the clear at night..... Don't look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



95-9 doesn't work for me (Jade) in redwood shores, 94065


----------



## clau

The question of how much Comcast charges for HD comes up quite often here. It would be nice to get some consistent answers. I know that when I call Comcast, I can get different answers depending on who picks up the phone.


Here are a few scenarios that I and others are interested in:

(a) Subscribed to Limited Basic/Expanded Basic, and digital starter plan. How much does it cost to get a HD set-top box? I know that in my case I pay nothing for my CableCard. Am I supposed to get certain unscrambled HD channels like ESPN and Discovery? I am getting those two, but the sales rep said I shouldn't be.


(b) On a second and subsequent TV's, how much does it cost to get a HD tuner box, or a CableCard? I was told that they would charge an outlet fee plus the box rental. One sales rep said that I would need to subscribe to Digital Classsics at least if I want to watch ESPN-HD. Not clear how much the outlet fee is.


(c) If I just want the local channels plus ESPN-HD on all TV's, what is the minimum package that will get me those? I hope it's limited basic + digital starter, but sales reps said I need at least digital classics, and I'm not sure if I need expanded basic.


Answers will be much appreciated.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12254029
> 
> 
> 95-9 doesn't work for me (Jade) in redwood shores, 94065



You need to go through all the scanned channels to find it. It may have a different channel number in your area. Yes, this is an inconvenience if you don't have a HD tuner box.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254058
> 
> 
> You need to go through all the scanned channels to find it. It may have a different channel number in your area. Yes, this is an inconvenience if you don't have a HD tuner box.



Oh i see. If it is unencripted in the evening and i scanned the TV during the day, do i need to rescan it or it should be avail still?


I just went thru all the scanned channels and it is not there.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12251944
> 
> 
> It would be a great help if everyone would update their profiles to indicate what location you are in. This would help determining if the problem is a local problem or loop problem.
> 
> I'm trying to determine which areas still don't have the new guide or the new channels ( other than those areas I posted about that would not be getting them until their areas are upgraded ). Thanks.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Just to make sure...94065 still has no new channels, but TiVo updated the guide so my HD is totally whacked right now...old channels are in the same spot, so the renumbering hasn't occured either..


Thanks for all the help


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254050
> 
> 
> Here are a few scenarios that I and others are interested in:
> 
> (a) Subscribed to Limited Basic/Expanded Basic, and digital starter plan. How much does it cost to get a HD set-top box? I know that in my case I pay nothing for my CableCard.



HD STB Should be $7 or $8 if you didn't have a CableCARD. With CableCARD, you mostly need to pay additional outlet charge in addition to HD STB.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254050
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to get certain unscrambled HD channels like ESPN and Discovery? I am getting those two, but the sales rep said I shouldn't be.



No. These channels are encrypted. Only reason you are getting would be because you were grandfathered (many people who had a CableCARD or HD STB in 2006 got this I think).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254050
> 
> 
> (b) On a second and subsequent TV's, how much does it cost to get a HD tuner box, or a CableCard? I was told that they would charge an outlet fee plus the box rental.



Seems correct according to Comcast policy. YMMV if you don't want to pay some of these.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254050
> 
> 
> One sales rep said that I would need to subscribe to Digital Classsics at least if I want to watch ESPN-HD. Not clear how much the outlet fee is.



Correct. With Digital Classic you get all non-premium HD channels. It is 13-15$. If you have just limited basic, you need to call Comcast rep to add it (try a couple of times).. you can add it irrespective of what a rep or local office says. If it was really not allowed then Comcast billing software would not allow it (like the HD-DVR requires Expanded Basic rule).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254050
> 
> 
> (c) If I just want the local channels plus ESPN-HD on all TV's, what is the minimum package that will get me those? I hope it's limited basic + digital starter, but sales reps said I need at least digital classics, and I'm not sure if I need expanded basic.
> 
> Answers will be much appreciated.



You don't need expanded basic. Since you already receive ESPN-HD, you don't need Digital Classic either.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12254255
> 
> 
> HD STB Should be $7 or $8 if you didn't have a CableCARD. With CableCARD, you mostly need to pay additional outlet charge in addition to HD STB.
> 
> 
> 
> No. These channels are encrypted. Only reason you are getting would be because you were grandfathered (many people who had a CableCARD or HD STB in 2006 got this I think).
> 
> 
> 
> Seems correct according to Comcast policy. YMMV if you don't want to pay some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. With Digital Classic you get all non-premium HD channels. It is 13-15$. If you have just limited basic, you need to call Comcast rep to add it (try a couple of times).. you can add it irrespective of what a rep or local office says. If it was really not allowed then Comcast billing software would not allow it (like the HD-DVR requires Expanded Basic rule).
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need expanded basic. Since you already receive ESPN-HD, you don't need Digital Classic either.



Thanks for the answers. I know that my CableCard is probably grandfathered in such that I get the non-premium HD channels with it. However, if I were to get a second CC or STB, I am not sure if they will let me get those non-premium channels.


Bottom line is, if you have two HDTV's, it gets expensive quickly. To get ESPN-HD, you need at least limited basic + digital classics, plus one outlet fee, and at least one STB/CC fee. DirecTV does not look too bad in comparison.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12254098
> 
> 
> Oh i see. If it is unencripted in the evening and i scanned the TV during the day, do i need to rescan it or it should be avail still?
> 
> 
> I just went thru all the scanned channels and it is not there.



You should rescan. In our area, Jade is unscrambled at all times. I think this just happened not too long ago. In your area, things may be different.


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12253948
> 
> 
> Even if that is true (and the sales rep I talked to disagreed, she said you have to be at least on digital classics to rent a HD tuner for a second TV), you're still paying $8/mo for the exact function that the QAM tuner in the TV accomplishes nicely.



not exactly the same functions... a QAM tuner will get you clear digital channels, but there's no guarantee where in your channel lineup they'll show up, or how long they'll stay there (QAM channels do move with Comcast)


you also get no guide function (as crappy as the Motorola Box guide is, it is more than nothing)


also, i think that everyone who has a digital box gets FSN-HD (the fox sports channel on 720)... at least i did... but that's a channel that's not clear


you also get access to on-demand including additional HD content, some of which is free (like CSI)...


i'm not saying its worth $7 or $8 a month (more than $85 a year) but after struggling with the QAM tuner in my set for two months, i decided to pop for a basic HD box for my bedroom setup...


cheers!

r


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12254029
> 
> 
> 95-9 doesn't work for me (Jade) in redwood shores, 94065



Fayewolf,


That's because it's 95-7, at least in the Milpitas area and it depends on your qam tuner and how it displays the channel info but in my case my LG and Vizio both show it at 95-7. See if that works for you. This assumes that you are using your tv tuner and not cable cards or cable box.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254499
> 
> 
> However, if I were to get a second CC or STB, I am not sure if they will let me get those non-premium channels.



You should. It is attached to your account not to a device.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12254499
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, if you have two HDTV's, it gets expensive quickly.



Oops! I didn't know you asked the questions to make the above point. Yes I agree it does get expensive if you have multiple outlets.


----------



## fayewolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12254995
> 
> 
> Fayewolf,
> 
> 
> That's because it's 95-7, at least in the Milpitas area and it depends on your qam tuner and how it displays the channel info but in my case my LG and Vizio both show it at 95-7. See if that works for you. This assumes that you are using your tv tuner and not cable cards or cable box.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hi Mike, I just tried 95-7 using QAM tuner, it says no signal...










Should I rescan the channels?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12254995
> 
> 
> Fayewolf,
> 
> 
> That's because it's 95-7, at least in the Milpitas area and it depends on your qam tuner and how it displays the channel info but in my case my LG and Vizio both show it at 95-7. See if that works for you. This assumes that you are using your tv tuner and not cable cards or cable box.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



FWIW, in Sunnyvale it's on 95-9.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12254871
> 
> 
> not exactly the same functions... a QAM tuner will get you clear digital channels, but there's no guarantee where in your channel lineup they'll show up, or how long they'll stay there (QAM channels do move with Comcast)
> 
> 
> you also get no guide function (as crappy as the Motorola Box guide is, it is more than nothing)
> 
> 
> also, i think that everyone who has a digital box gets FSN-HD (the fox sports channel on 720)... at least i did... but that's a channel that's not clear
> 
> 
> you also get access to on-demand including additional HD content, some of which is free (like CSI)...
> 
> 
> i'm not saying its worth $7 or $8 a month (more than $85 a year) but after struggling with the QAM tuner in my set for two months, i decided to pop for a basic HD box for my bedroom setup...
> 
> 
> cheers!
> 
> r



For me, not having another box and another remote control, not to mention taking up another input on the TV, make it worthwhile to use the QAM tuner. I have also seen QAM tuners getting better PQ than STB's; at least you don't have to worry about HDMI vs components, what resolution to output, etc.


I guess I am speaking for myself only; I don't watch VOD.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12255272
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, I just tried 95-7 using QAM tuner, it says no signal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I rescan the channels?



What channels are you getting? Are you seeing all the PBS stations, or the music channels?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12255224
> 
> 
> Oops! I didn't know you asked the questions to make the above point. Yes I agree it does get expensive if you have multiple outlets.



I currently have only one CableCard. I don't pay any rental fees, and I subscribe to Expanded Basic. Recently I signed up for Comcast HSI, and to get me the best deal, they restructured by cable bill, and now I am on Basic plus digital starter. So I am enjoying a good promotional rate for one year.


When I called them and asked for either a new HD tuner box or another CableCard, I got different answers from different reps. I think I have to (a) pay an outlet charge for every device requiring CC or STB, (b) pay for rental of the STB/CC, and (c) upgrade to digital classics if I want to be able to watch ESPN-HD. It comes out to be over $30 per month just to get another STB. I actually have 3 HDTV's in my household, and this gets expensive pretty quick. I think I'll stay with my QAM tuners for a while







.


I thought DirecTV was expensive when you have more than one receiver, but Comcast makes them look very reasonable.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12254120
> 
> 
> Just to make sure...94065 still has no new channels, but TiVo updated the guide so my HD is totally whacked right now...old channels are in the same spot, so the renumbering hasn't occured either..
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help



Foster City is getting them finally as I noted earlier...

have you called comcast to ask to hit your cablecards? Seems sometimes it needs that to trigger/activate the new channels (had to do for me.)

(and then hopefully tivo guide would recognize/follow that, although you seem to have that already







)


All is working for me except 750 (Discovery HD ) guide data.

At least the channel is working , so I was able to do a manual recording of Planet Earth in HD 5-7p...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/12255272
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, I just tried 95-7 using QAM tuner, it says no signal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I rescan the channels?



Fayewolf,


I would do a rescan and then ( I know you won't like this ) I'd go channel by channel and see what is on each an every channel that you are getting, Jade may be there but at a different frequency. I know that's kind of tedious to do but it will let you know what channels you are getting and where they're located and I'd write them down for future reference.


Also, some tv's or tuners will not let you do direct inputs of channel numbers if they don't find them on a scan, my Samsung tuner is like that, that's why I rarely use that tuner anymore but Jade should be there and it should be unencrypted it's just a matter of finding out where, think of it like an Easter egg hunt










I'd be interested in where Jade's located at on your system, so give me a shout when you find it. One other thing you might try is, since Jade is on 95-7 in my area and Clau said it was 95-9 in his area you might search around that frequency range ( 95-1 through 95-?? ) to see if it's there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## diskus

OMG


Los Gatos received "The Letter".


This must be a mistake


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/12252980
> 
> 
> yes (95051) called them and they tried pulsing the cable
> 
> box to no avail. was on the schedule for a tech to come out yesterday but of course nobody showed up or called.
> 
> all the other new channels are fine.



weird...i don't have time to schedule a tech call as it isn't that important to me, but a little annoying. seems some people have the channel, but no guide info in other locals.


i'll try to give Comcast a call to hit my box, but your post suggests that this may be a systemwide issue.


----------



## RBurks

Comcast is frustrating.


Still no new HD channels in San Carlos. But Tivo did get the updated HD lineup on Sunday, so maybe a matter of time.


I called them on Thur and Fri. They tried resetting boxes because there data said the channels should have been up. So service call on Sat the tech wanted to swap out both boxes! NO. Finally he called the head-end manager who said they have not switched it over yet, and asked me to be patient.


Am I the only one who still doesn't have the new HD channels who should be getting them? (of course excepting all the low BW areas - with my sincere apologies)


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/12259021
> 
> 
> Comcast is frustrating.
> 
> 
> Still no new HD channels in San Carlos. But Tivo did get the updated HD lineup on Sunday, so maybe a matter of time.
> 
> 
> I called them on Thur and Fri. They tried resetting boxes because there data said the channels should have been up. So service call on Sat the tech wanted to swap out both boxes! NO. Finally he called the head-end manager who said they have not switched it over yet, and asked me to be patient.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who still doesn't have the new HD channels who should be getting them? (of course excepting all the low BW areas - with my sincere apologies)



Nope, I still don't have them either and the TiVo guide updated so I pretty much can't record any HD stations except for the networks right now. Maybe we are on the same feed?


They are doing something though, as I ran a "test channels" this morning on the TivoHD and even though 722 is HD Theatre still, the channel banner says "GOLFVS", there are a few others where the banner has changed, but the content hasn't. My understanding is the "test channels" function pulls the channels directly from what the CableCARD has and ignores the guide that the TiVo has. I figure by next week they will have everything sorted...


----------



## Durny1

Seen this morning: a truck laying out cable in the corner of Mary and California. Movement, at last!


Durny1


----------



## Fab2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12044778
> 
> 
> I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. Digital Plus is just one step above Digital Classic so that should work but YMMV. Keep in mind that some of the local offices, like mine, say that adding a digital pkg to Limited can't be done. I got Digital Classic added over the phone. A rented DVR is not usually possible with just Limited.



I just got off the phone with a rep who quoted me Digital Classic at some $70 -- I thought that Digital Classic was only ~14, can someone explain?


Thanks


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/12262381
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a rep who quoted me Digital Classic at some $70 -- I thought that Digital Classic was only ~14, can someone explain?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There's Digital Classic package (Standard Cable + Digital Classic tier) and Digital Classic tier.


----------



## Fab2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12262416
> 
> 
> There's Digital Classic package (Standard Cable + Digital Classic tier) and Digital Classic tier.



My rate sheet says:





Nowhere on the rate sheet are the words "Digital Classic Tier".


... and in any case, can one have Limited Basic + Digital Classic ?


Thanks in advance for the constructive responses.


----------



## davisdog

Call back and try another Rep..As Hiker menitioned they have a "Package" which includes Basic, Expanded Basic and Digital Classic...That's probably what the first rep was trying to sell you...


You want just want to add the Digital Classic Tier (or group of channels or whatever they call it now) on top of Limited basic..that would just be ~$15 on top of what you already pay. That's a good bargain if you want the most HD without paying for alot of Analog junk...although they will not let get a DVR from them if you just get that....only the regular non-DVR HD Box or you can use a HDTivo w/Cablecards.


----------



## Fab2007

Thanks Davisdog!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12262869
> 
> 
> Call back and try another Rep..As Hiker menitioned they have a "Package" which includes Basic, Expanded Basic and Digital Classic...That's probably what the first rep was trying to sell you...
> 
> 
> You want just want to add the Digital Classic Tier (or group of channels or whatever they call it now) on top of Limited basic..that would just be ~$15 on top of what you already pay.


----------



## Derek87

so, i spent 20 minutes on hold over dinner and talked to Comcast. The guy seemed pretty sympathetic and tried resetting my box a couple of times and then at the end tried a "frequency test" which gave no response for channel 750 (or the frequency for it). He wanted to schedule an appointment for me tomorrow, but my life at work is a zoo right now so i had to defer and say i'd look into it sometime when things lightened up or try to exchange boxes at the local CS Center. nevertheless, i doubt this problem is a box related issue. seems almost too unlikely considering everything else works fine and someone else (zeldor) in a nearby zip code has the exact same problem.


hopefully this will get reported to the appropriate people on the Santa Clara headend so that i can avoid an appointment and/or box swap.


anyone else have the problem besides zeldor and me? again, i'm in 95054.


thanks, Derek


ps. the only good news is he credited me $7 for my HD cost for this month. at least i got something out of my phone call...


----------



## wanderance

Well good news for Redwood Shores, looks like the channels are all turned on. When I got home the TiVo Guide was all straight and all the new channels come in fine.


Only issue, Discovery HD (750) comes in fine, but TiVo doesn't have it in the guide. Off to submit a lineup change. New channels look fantastic though!


----------



## kmitche

A few years ago I had a similar problem with one channel. I have two boxes in the house. One worked fine on all channels; the other worked fine on all channels except for 275. It took a few service calls and tech visits to the house before a solution was found. The second set is in the back of the house. The signal is passed over internal wiring dating back to the origins of the house (70's). The prime cause, however, was due to a small signal leak caused by a tear in the wire that was pulled through the underground pipes. Swapping that cable with one with intact insulation fixed the problem, despite the old internal wiring.


----------



## zeldor

I had this same problem but on the scifi channel earlier in the year. I had

since canceled cable and signed up again when NHL started. 160 works

fine now just not the 750 channel. What has changed? my cable box for

one, HD dvr now. the cable from wall to box maybe, and maybe some

filters in the apartment complex cable closet. I will try a new coax cable

from wall to box but am not hopeful. step 2 is to go get a new dvr unit.

step 3 will be to call out the comcast goons.

but since there is another user complaining in santa clara It might be

something more inherent in the comcast system..

although I might go ask around the complex as well.

but not until after the holidays..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitche* /forum/post/12264731
> 
> 
> A few years ago I had a similar problem with one channel. I have two boxes in the house. One worked fine on all channels; the other worked fine on all channels except for 275. It took a few service calls and tech visits to the house before a solution was found. The second set is in the back of the house. The signal is passed over internal wiring dating back to the origins of the house (70's). The prime cause, however, was due to a small signal leak caused by a tear in the wire that was pulled through the underground pipes. Swapping that cable with one with intact insulation fixed the problem, despite the old internal wiring.


----------



## fender4645

Alright...I'm in need of some suggestions. We just moved to our new house this weekend. The Comcast tech (who actually was a contractor) came to do the install. When he saw my S3 Tivo, he said "Oh no, I don't know how to do that". Brilliant. This is after the person on the phone said "You can just bring you CableCARDs with you...they'll work just fine." So I turned on the Tivo and went through the Guided Setup again just to see what would happen and of course all of the channel listing are completely out of whack (e.g. what the Tivo thinks is KICU is really Encore Action). I called Comcast and they said someone will have to come out and give me 2 new CableCARDs...and the earliest appointment is next Sunday!!!


So anyone have any ideas on what I can do in the meantime? I don't think there's a way to manually map the channels on the S3, is there? Has anyone successfully been able to walk into the Comcast office and get their own CableCARDs? (I thought i remember someone doing that)


Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Taraldson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12265849
> 
> 
> So I turned on the Tivo and went through the Guided Setup again just to see what would happen and of course all of the channel listing are completely out of whack (e.g. what the Tivo thinks is KICU is really Encore Action).
> 
> 
> So anyone have any ideas on what I can do in the meantime? I don't think there's a way to manually map the channels on the S3, is there? Has anyone successfully been able to walk into the Comcast office and get their own CableCARDs? (I thought i remember someone doing that)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you're recording a set of weekly shows:


Build a map of the channels by visually walking through channels you receive.


4 = 13

13 = 21


etc...


Then you can record them:


TivoMain->findProgramsToRecord->manualRecording->recordByDateAndTime.


Here you can setup a recoding like:


EveryMonday->onChannel13->@8:00pm->whichStops->@9:00pm



I'm doing that now with some of the new HD channels that Tivo doesn't recognize yet....


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12265849
> 
> 
> Alright...I'm in need of some suggestions. We just moved to our new house this weekend. The Comcast tech (who actually was a contractor) came to do the install. When he saw my S3 Tivo, he said "Oh no, I don't know how to do that". Brilliant. This is after the person on the phone said "You can just bring you CableCARDs with you...they'll work just fine." So I turned on the Tivo and went through the Guided Setup again just to see what would happen and of course all of the channel listing are completely out of whack (e.g. what the Tivo thinks is KICU is really Encore Action). I called Comcast and they said someone will have to come out and give me 2 new CableCARDs...and the earliest appointment is next Sunday!!!
> 
> 
> So anyone have any ideas on what I can do in the meantime? I don't think there's a way to manually map the channels on the S3, is there? Has anyone successfully been able to walk into the Comcast office and get their own CableCARDs? (I thought i remember someone doing that)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



So you moved and kept the CableCARDs you have previously? You *should* be able to keep them. The issue is finding a phone rep that understands how to send them the correct signal. I don't know what that signal is, but the authorization should stay the same as none of the numbers would have changed. Of course I don't know how Comcast is setup and those numbers are headend specific, etc. You also may just want to wait a few days and see if the CableCARDs pickup the new lineup on their own, I believe they refresh it now and again.


I am sure you can wiggle out of any fees they might want to charge for sending a tech out, since they goofed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12265849
> 
> 
> Alright...I'm in need of some suggestions. We just moved to our new house this weekend. The Comcast tech (who actually was a contractor) came to do the install. When he saw my S3 Tivo, he said "Oh no, I don't know how to do that". Brilliant. This is after the person on the phone said "You can just bring you CableCARDs with you...they'll work just fine." So I turned on the Tivo and went through the Guided Setup again just to see what would happen and of course all of the channel listing are completely out of whack (e.g. what the Tivo thinks is KICU is really Encore Action). I called Comcast and they said someone will have to come out and give me 2 new CableCARDs...and the earliest appointment is next Sunday!!!
> 
> 
> So anyone have any ideas on what I can do in the meantime? I don't think there's a way to manually map the channels on the S3, is there? Has anyone successfully been able to walk into the Comcast office and get their own CableCARDs? (I thought i remember someone doing that)
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fender,


If you moved out of your zip code area to another zip code you need to redo the guide setup and enter the new zip code to get the proper guide data. The cards should be able to move within the Bay Area loop since they are married to the Tivo and should be recognized by any Bay Area headend.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Thanks for the advice, all. Mike, I did go through the guided setup again (with the new area code) and I'm still getting all of the problems. If I do a "Test Channels" on each of the CableCARDs (in the Tivo Setting menu), it says "No Channels Available". I think it really is an activation issue (like they're still tied to my old account or something). I think I'll start with wonderdance's suggestion and see if I can get a "more knowledgeable" rep who may be able to re-activate over the phone. If not, I may just have to go with Jeff's suggestion and try to "map" the channels (that should be fun).


Will let you know what happens...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12269060
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, all. Mike, I did go through the guided setup again (with the new area code) and I'm still getting all of the problems. If I do a "Test Channels" on each of the CableCARDs (in the Tivo Setting menu), it says "No Channels Available". I think it really is an activation issue (like they're still tied to my old account or something). I think I'll start with wonderdance's suggestion and see if I can get a "more knowledgeable" rep who may be able to re-activate over the phone. If not, I may just have to go with Jeff's suggestion and try to "map" the channels (that should be fun).
> 
> 
> Will let you know what happens...



Fender,


Did you cancel your old account and start a new one or did you have Comcast move your account to your new location. If you canceled and started a new account, that could be the problem, my sister had a hard time getting things straight when she came back to Comcast from AT&T's U-verse.

Things can get really screwed up by starting and stopping accounts in a short time frame. I don't envy your upcoming odyssey










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

fender, if you've moved from one head-end to another that will definitely cause a problem with the CCs, they'll need to be re-authorized to the new head-end. They may even have node-specific info that needs to be changed although I'm not sure there's that much granularity with CCs.


Does Comcast set up a new account when you move? As Mike notes, if so, that would certainly be a problem as well. From your posts I'm not clear if this is an existing account, a new account, etc.


----------



## Brian Conrad

New channels are up in 94553 (Danville headend). Now if they can just get some real HD content on some of them rather than upscaled SD.


----------



## yunlin12

Standard cable went from $52.50 to $55.99 ($3.50 increase)


Digital Classic went from $11.95 to $14.95 ($3 increase)


Damn!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12271552
> 
> 
> Standard cable went from $52.50 to $55.99 ($3.50 increase)
> 
> 
> Digital Classic went from $11.95 to $14.95 ($3 increase)
> 
> 
> Damn!



The next wave of new HD channels just got added by DirecTV...


Nickelodeon HD East

Spike HD

Country Music Television

MTV HD

VH1 HD


Comcast SportsNet New England

FSN Arizona

FSN Bay Area

FSN Cincinnati

FSN Florida

FSN Florida/Sunshine Sports Alternate

FSN Houston

FSN North

FSN Northwest

FSN Ohio

FSN Rocky Mountain

FSN South

FSN Southwest Alternate

FSN Utah

FSN Wisconsin Alternate

SportSouth


----------



## yunlin12

I just looked at Comcast website (I'm in San Jose), it seems that the following channels are listed in digital premier only:


734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

738 USA HD

740 MOJO HD

746 HGTV HD

754 Theater HD

757 National Geographic HD

758 History HD


and 712 KBCW is only in digital preferred and not in digital classic.


Does this sound right? I have digital preferred now, and can get all these channels. Since Comcast just raised the rate again, I'm considering moving down to digital classic only, but don't want to lose KBCW, I gotta have my "Reaper".


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> The next wave of new HD channels just got added by DirecTV...
> 
> 
> Nickelodeon HD East
> 
> Spike HD
> 
> Country Music Television
> 
> MTV HD
> 
> VH1 HD



Nice list, haven't watched any of those channels in years, except maybe Spike once every 3 months? As for sports, I'm fortunately to be local, so only need the local stations plus FSN-HD. I'm pretty set, the only channels that I really watch with any regularity and want in HD are Scifi-HD, BBCA-HD, and maybe Food-HD.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12269228
> 
> 
> Fender,
> 
> 
> Did you cancel your old account and start a new one or did you have Comcast move your account to your new location. If you canceled and started a new account, that could be the problem, my sister had a hard time getting things straight when she came back to Comcast from AT&T's U-verse.
> 
> Things can get really screwed up by starting and stopping accounts in a short time frame. I don't envy your upcoming odyssey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, Jim - that's exactly what happened...kind of. I started a new account (so I could get the "new customer" deal) but it was tied to my old one in some way. But I think you hit the nail on the head. Luckily I was able to gripe and complain and got an install for tomorrow afternoon. I really don't know why the CC can't be self installed...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12272446
> 
> 
> Mike, Jim - that's exactly what happened...kind of. I started a new account (so I could get the "new customer" deal) but it was tied to my old one in some way. But I think you hit the nail on the head. Luckily I was able to gripe and complain and got an install for tomorrow afternoon. I really don't know why the CC can't be self installed...



I hope that's all it is and it sounds like it might be. The last I heard they would like to give people the ability to do self installs but I'm sure you've seen all the problems that the installers are having with doing the CC installs, can you imagine the hair pulling with customers doing it









I'm sure once they get things smoothed out they will allow self installs just like they do now with the boxes.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ayewbf

Wow, must be real hard to remap a couple HD channels. Day 6 and the HD channel shuffle changes have neither made it to tribune nor tivo in my area. My season passes have already missed some things they should have recorded.


Meanwhile directv is literally sending me promo letters saying "come back! We miss you!"...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12271815
> 
> 
> and 712 KBCW is only in digital preferred and not in digital classic.



I thought we got clarification from Mr. J via Mikef5 that KBCW was part of limited basic HD?


----------



## Brian Conrad

KBCW is a broadcast channel (44) so why would it be in any tier?


----------



## bwelling

The new channels showed up last Thursday, but my TiVo still doesn't have updated guide data (and neither does zap2it). I filed lineup change requests with both TiVo and Tribune Media last week, and haven't gotten any feedback yet. Does anyone here know how to make something happen? If it's not fixed tomorrow, it's pretty unlikely that it will be fixed before next week.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/12271815
> 
> 
> 
> and 712 KBCW is only in digital preferred and not in digital classic.
> 
> 
> Does this sound right? I have digital preferred now, and can get all these channels. Since Comcast just raised the rate again, I'm considering moving down to digital classic only, but don't want to lose KBCW, I gotta have my "Reaper".



That's not right, KBCW should be available with just Limited Basic, _unless,_ Comcast is planning to move to an HD-centric tier or package where you would be charged for the HD channels specifically. They just started some sort of HD tier/package thing in Detroit although I haven't seen the exact details on how it works.


As far as I know, it's never been set in stone whether cable companies can charge for local HD or not, it's been pretty much left up to the particular cable companies interpretation, some do. Comcast may be shifting over to the charge group, although, I would consider that incredibly stupid given the current competition from DirecTV/Dish.


----------



## yunlin12

Just to clarify that I am indeed getting all these new HD channels, but somehow when I look at the channel lineup info on comcast.com, it's saying all the new HD channels are in HD premier, and KBCW HD is in HD preferred. That's all.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/12273449
> 
> 
> The new channels showed up last Thursday, but my TiVo still doesn't have updated guide data (and neither does zap2it). I filed lineup change requests with both TiVo and Tribune Media last week, and haven't gotten any feedback yet. Does anyone here know how to make something happen? If it's not fixed tomorrow, it's pretty unlikely that it will be fixed before next week.



I'm also in Fremont and my line-up is of course also wrong. I recieved this feedback from TiVo on Monday:


"Dear Valued TiVo Customer,


Thank you for contacting TiVo’s Channel Lineup Department. We have assigned case number 7856116 to your channel lineup issue. We expect to resolve the issue within 2 business days. If we should require further information we will contact you.


If you have any questions, comments or concerns, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 and refer to your case number. We are open 7:00 AM to 8:00 PM Pacific time everyday.


Thank you for your patience and understanding while we resolve your lineup discrepancy. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Thanks for choosing TiVo!


Best Regards,

TiVo Lineup Specialist

"




It seems pretty generic...........


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/12273603
> 
> 
> I We expect to resolve the issue within 2 business days.



That's not fair, last week mine said: "We have assigned case number 7846127 to your channel lineup issue. We expect to resolve the issue within 5 to 7 business days." Guess my zip code is even lower priority...


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12273676
> 
> 
> That's not fair, last week mine said: "We have assigned case number 7846127 to your channel lineup issue. We expect to resolve the issue within 5 to 7 business days." Guess my zip code is even lower priority...



My case number's even lower (7845074), and the automated message said "We expect to resolve the issue within 5 to 7 business days". This all seems pretty random, and really shouldn't be that hard to fix.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/12273941
> 
> 
> My case number's even lower (7845074), and the automated message said "We expect to resolve the issue within 5 to 7 business days". This all seems pretty random, and really shouldn't be that hard to fix.



Funny how comcast makes sure they get the guide data right for their own boxes but neglects to tell tribune about the change so other people's boxes don't work.


My Sage system was hosed for 3 days until the Sage people called tribune who called comcast to verify the changes...


thx

mike


----------



## swimmer_sf

Lookingto purchase an HDTV, and called Comcast last night. Found out they have maybe 12 HD channels. Do you guys watch their SD on your HDTV's and how does it look? Does it make a difference if the SD content is digital as opposed to analog? Newbie here, so my apologies if this has been asked before. Thanks.


----------



## fender4645

swimmer, let us know where you live and someone should be able to validate on how many HD channels you'll receive (12 is probably the minimum). As for SD quality, you'll probably get different opinions here (and it also depends on whether or not you'll be using the Comcast/Moto box, a Tivo, or some other tuning device.


----------



## rsra13

swimmer, read the thread. At least the last couple of months.


SD doesn't looks as good as HD, of course. Most of the channels are digital now, so they look almost the same. Most of the SD channels I watch them in SD TVs so I can't really tell you about the quality. But HD channels look really good in a HDTV.


----------



## Dospac

SD sucks any which way you cut it, even on a HD set that does SD well. You'll get spoiled on HD content once you've gotten a taste if the set you buy is decent enough.


Regardless SD is watchable on a HD set.. I guess. *grumbles about HD channel lineup on Comcast*


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Has anyone noticed more spam in their box messages? I mean really.. The Color Purple tickets for $50, this has what to do with Comcast?


----------



## swimmer_sf

I live in San Rafael at the moment. I'd probably be using the Comcast box (haven't tried to figure out whether to get a Tivo at this point.) The TV I'm thinking of is a Panny 50PZ700u. Any opinions as to how SD would look on that, since it seems San Rafael is a bit of a wasteland when it comes to HDTV. Thanks, guys.


----------



## GBruno

Any TV that is 50 inches or better will be a disappointment with SD content IMO. HD content will spoil you, and you will be like the rest of us obsessing about how to get more HD.


I will say that I use the comcast box and my dad uses a TIVO. We are in santa Cruz. TIVO (in this very limited sample) does a better job with SD but it still is not enjoyable to watch. I use my NEC 50 inch for HD and some digital stuff but never SD. I use a really good CRT SD Toshiba.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swimmer_sf* /forum/post/12276502
> 
> 
> Any opinions as to how SD would look on that, since it seems San Rafael is a bit of a wasteland when it comes to HDTV.



It wouldn't look any worse than on any type TV at that size







. Also if you calibrate your TV it will be much better.. e.g. if you turn up 'Sharpening' a lot, very good HD can tolerate it.. but on SD it will make the picture much worse be cause SD resolution is less and any noise will get multiplied.


If you have Digital channels for SD (most areas do), it will be much better (even if your ananlog channels were just as good on regular tv).


In summery : SD won't look as good as it did on smaller tvs.. but if you calibrate well and have digital SD, you can minimize the effect.


----------



## cfryer

Looks like Comcast reshuffled quite a few HD channels in Berkeley recently. I called to complain about not getting HBOHD and the CSR did not even know that channels had been reshuffled. I figured it out due to this forum. My Tivo S3 still has the old channel line up as well. Anyhow, you can look up the new channels on Comcast's website if you have a Tivo. Always love browsing this forum. Thanks to all for the good content.


----------



## RBurks

All new HD channels are up and running in San Carlos. Box turned off Mon night at 7pm. Now Tivo and Cable are in perfect harmony again.


No issues other than the 3412 PIII has decided to revert to double button input. Had this problem once before. This time it coincided EXACTLY with the box reset. Assume like before it will eventually go away.


Any updates on TIVO D/L for PVR boxes for SF Bay Area???


----------



## cfryer

The HD info is now pretty our of date. Here are the Comcast Berkeley HD channels:


HDTV - Limited Basic

702 KTVU - HD (FOX)

703 KNTV - HD (NBC)

704 KRON - HD (IND)

705 KPIX - HD (CBS)

706 KICU - HD (IND)

707 KGO - HD (ABC)

709 KQED - HD (PBS)

712 KBCW - HD (CW)


HDTV - Sports Entertainment

730 NFL Network - HD


HDTV - Digital Classic

720 FSN - HD

722 Vs/Golf - HD

724 ESPN - HD

725 ESPN 2 - HD

727 Universal HD

728 MTV HD

734 A&E - HD

735 TBS - HD

737 TNT - HD

738 USA - HD

739 Universal - HD

740 MOJO

743 MTV - HD

746 HGTV - HD

750 Discovery - HD

754 Discovery Theater - HD

757 National Geographic - HD

758 History Channel - HD


HDTV - Premium Services

770 HBO - HD

780 Starz - HD

785 Showtime-HD

792 Cinemax - HD


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/12273941
> 
> 
> My case number's even lower (7845074), and the automated message said "We expect to resolve the issue within 5 to 7 business days". This all seems pretty random, and really shouldn't be that hard to fix.



I just called TiVo customer service, and according to them, Tribune has confirmed the problem as of yesterday morning, and is working on a fix. The representative said that he expected the correct data sometime later today or tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## Persil

I'm just curious, with all the talk I hear of techs having to show up with armloads of cablecards to cherry pick one or two that will work, what's the deal?


Is the technology really that unstable? Or, are these used cablecards that have not been erased properly? Is there an erasing process? If so, why don't the techs have an eraser in the truck?


Or, are these broken cablecards that should be thrown away instead of being tried at the next consumer's house?


Does anybody know the truth behind the voodoo? I'm sure the laws of physics still apply here.


Once you get a configuration that works, are you good to go? Or do these things have a high failure rate post-install that starts this all over again?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/12281206
> 
> 
> I'm just curious, with all the talk I hear of techs having to show up with armloads of cablecards to cherry pick one or two that will work, what's the deal?
> 
> 
> Is the technology really that unstable? Or, are these used cablecards that have not been erased properly? Is there an erasing process? If so, why don't the techs have an eraser in the truck?
> 
> 
> Or, are these broken cablecards that should be thrown away instead of being tried at the next consumer's house?
> 
> 
> Does anybody know the truth behind the voodoo? I'm sure the laws of physics still apply here.
> 
> 
> Once you get a configuration that works, are you good to go? Or do these things have a high failure rate post-install that starts this all over again?



just from my experience, i've had two cablecards installed in the past and the first one they brought it always worked and nothing ever failed. maybe i'm lucky.


----------



## fender4645

Comcast just left from installing my CableCARDs...15 minutes in and out. No problems.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12283070
> 
> 
> Comcast just left from installing my CableCARDs...15 minutes in and out. No problems.



Are you still in Moraga? Did you get M-Cards or S-Cards? I have relatives over there thinking about setting up a TiVo HD.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12285576
> 
> 
> Are you still in Moraga? Did you get M-Cards or S-Cards? I have relatives over there thinking about setting up a TiVo HD.



Oops...thanks for reminding me to update my profile







. I'm in the north side of Orinda now which is served by a different headend then when I was in Moraga. But to answer you question (since I did have CableCARD install in Moraga a few months ago), it was an S-Card for an S3 and everything went fine. I think they've worked out most of the kinks since I haven't seen too many people gripe about the installs (other than the fact that my first contract installer was a moron). The guy today (who works for Comcast) knew exactly what to do.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12273464
> 
> 
> As far as I know, it's never been set in stone whether cable companies can charge for local HD or not, it's been pretty much left up to the particular cable companies interpretation, some do. Comcast may be shifting over to the charge group, although, I would consider that incredibly stupid given the current competition from DirecTV/Dish.



I remember having a related conversation with dt_dc. As it stood then, if a broadcast OTA HD channel is carried at all, it must be in the basic tier for a regulated cable franchise.


I've never seen basic tier as an optional package on any cable system. However I have seen isolated cable systems which appear to ignore the basic tier requirement.


That conversation was here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...90#post4978290


----------



## robingo88

i'm in 95124 with an S3 and all has been working properly for me (knock on wood) since the recent channel moves...


but yesterday i got a "A lineup change has occurred" with my daily update that said:


The TiVo service has detected a change in your cable lineup.

Added:

40 FSBAHDS


now this is strange because this is the Fox Sports Bay Area channel that has always been there...


however when i go to the TiVo channel guide for this "new" channel 40 it mostly shows SIGN OFF... it -appears- to actually be the guide for 720, the HD channel


so i went into the TiVo "channels i receive" setup page and the official titles for the two channels are:


40 - FSBAHDS

Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs


720 - FSBAHDS

Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs


so somehow the TiVo service is now mapping the programming guide for 720 to 40


anyone else notice this?


cheers!

robin


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/12280152
> 
> 
> I just called TiVo customer service, and according to them, Tribune has confirmed the problem as of yesterday morning, and is working on a fix. The representative said that he expected the correct data sometime later today or tomorrow, so we'll see.



As of this morning, the guide data is finally updated here!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/12286306
> 
> 
> i'm in 95124 with an S3 and all has been working properly for me (knock on wood) since the recent channel moves...
> 
> 
> but yesterday i got a "A lineup change has occurred" with my daily update that said:
> 
> 
> The TiVo service has detected a change in your cable lineup.
> 
> Added:
> 
> 40 FSBAHDS
> 
> 
> now this is strange because this is the Fox Sports Bay Area channel that has always been there...
> 
> 
> however when i go to the TiVo channel guide for this "new" channel 40 it mostly shows SIGN OFF... it -appears- to actually be the guide for 720, the HD channel
> 
> 
> so i went into the TiVo "channels i receive" setup page and the official titles for the two channels are:
> 
> 
> 40 - FSBAHDS
> 
> Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs
> 
> 
> 720 - FSBAHDS
> 
> Fox Sports Bay Area W/ Sign Offs
> 
> 
> so somehow the TiVo service is now mapping the programming guide for 720 to 40
> 
> 
> anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> cheers!
> 
> robin



Everything is correct on my S3...FSN (channel 40) shows the correct guide info and programming.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Anybody know the reason for shuffling old favorites like ESPN-HD around? Is there something magic about Channel 723 that made them want to move ESPN-HD up to 724 from its long-occupied spot?


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/12228830
> 
> 
> In Fremont, it is worse. My Tivo HD could not lock them. I checked those two channels are mapped to 855 MHz. The Tivo just flipped between QAM64/256.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is no Guide from Tivo yet.



After one week vacation my Tivo still could not pick up those two channels in Fremont. Now they are mapped to 477 MHz, tivohd still switch between QAM64 and 256.


----------



## millerwill

Is there any HD channel from Comcast that broadcasts a 'Tune Up' program, like INHD (I believe) did for quite a while? (I believe it was broadcast ~ 4 am on the 1st Sunday of each month, or something like that.) I would surely be useful, just to be able to set Brightness and Contrast from cable HD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/12304466
> 
> 
> After one week vacation my Tivo still could not pick up those two channels in Fremont. Now they are mapped to 477 MHz, tivohd still switch between QAM64 and 256.



If TiVo is switching between QAM64 and 256 it is because the signal it is getting is missing or seriously degraded. It can't lock in on the signal. This could either be because the signal is messed up or the channel map retrieved through the CableCARD is messed up. I had the same QAM64/256 flipping on some channels after the earthquake and Comcast came out and fixed it their problem.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12311701
> 
> 
> If TiVo is switching between QAM64 and 256 it is because the signal it is getting is missing or seriously degraded. It can't lock in on the signal. This could either be because the signal is messed up or the channel map retrieved through the CableCARD is messed up. I had the same QAM64/256 flipping on some channels after the earthquake and Comcast came out and fixed it their problem.



I think I figured it out. The 477 MHz is analog ch. 66, which is blocked by the frequency filter installed by Comcast (I only have limit basic + digital classic). The question is how Comcast can fix this without removing the filter.


----------



## Keenan

My brother is thinking about getting a TiVo HD, I would be "gifting" it to him so he can get the lifetime sub price.


Does the Richmond district in SF use M-cards yet for TiVo installs?


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/12288891
> 
> 
> Anybody know the reason for shuffling old favorites like ESPN-HD around? Is there something magic about Channel 723 that made them want to move ESPN-HD up to 724 from its long-occupied spot?



It's just the channel re-assignments. It looks like Comcast has tried to set up their HD offerings based upon genre.


Since there is a slot between 722 (Golf/Vs HD) and 724 (ESPN HD), I figure 723 is where they might drop in ESPN News HD when they decide to add it. I believe it launches in January, but who knows when Comcast will pick it up next year.


The spaces between 725 (ESPN 2 HD) and 730 (NFL Network HD) are probably reserved for NHL TV HD and NBA TV HD, which are already available on Direct TV.


fitprod


----------



## Keenan

From the TiVo thread,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Simoneau* /forum/post/12315886
> 
> 
> To all the doubters out there : CableLabs and TiVo have announced that the SDV dongle will ship in Q2 2008. LINK .





> Quote:
> Money quote :_The adapter will work on any Unidirectional Digital Cable Ready Product (UDCP) that has a USB connector and necessary firmware. The cable industry is working with TiVo to ensure that installation of CableCARDs and the adapter will be easy and seamless for the consumer. Cable operators will make the new adapters available for TiVo customers in the second quarter of 2008. We are gratified that the cable industry has agreed to work quickly to develop a solution that will enable existing TiVo CableCARD DVRs to directly access switched digital cable channels and ensure the adapter is part of an easy installation process for cable subscribers, said TiVo's Rogers._


----------



## bobby94928

This morning's Santa Rosa Press Democrat had an article regarding the Santa Rosa upgrade. It actually had a date!!!! December 12 seems to be the day that "sections of the new new network" get turned on.

http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/articl...036/BUSINESS01


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12317497
> 
> 
> This morning's Santa Rosa Press Democrat had an article regarding the Santa Rosa upgrade. It actually had a date!!!! December 12 seems to be the day that "sections of the new new network" get turned on.
> 
> http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/articl...036/BUSINESS01



I haven't received a post card yet, and I'm hoping that it doesn't mean my area isn't ready to be lit up. I'm hoping that the cards were sent to specific subs who will need the new box only, but my experience has been that Comcast sends these sorts of things out to everybody, I've been getting ads for OnDemand and other services for years, even though we've never had those services.


And what is this, we all know how well cable companies meet their target dates, why even bother with this little ditty, "eventually" and "not be available for at least a year, and probably longer" means who knows when we'll really get that service, talk about dangling a carrot...


> Quote:
> Eventually, customers in Santa Rosa will be offered Internet access at speeds up to 100 mbps, Johnson said. However, the higher speeds will not be available for at least a year, and probably longer.


----------



## JasonQG

Now I have a specific date to look forward to being disappointed on. (I refuse to be optimistic).


----------



## John Mace

I haven't seen this topic discussed for awhile, but why are we still suffering thru "remote stutter"? Mine had a case so bad last night that I almost threw the damn thing at the STB.


If we can send a man to the moon...? Or, have I missed something?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12316206
> 
> 
> From the TiVo thread,
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul Simoneau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To all the doubters out there : CableLabs and TiVo have announced that the SDV dongle will ship in Q2 2008.
Click to expand...


The only doubt I have is the shipping date - Q2 2008 usually means "hopefully by October," right?


The other question is, will Comcast make it work with OnDemand? (The real question is, _can_ they, since OnDemand has its own menu system and there needs to be a way to get the TiVo remote to operate it?)


-- Don


----------



## louislam

I have a similar problem - I have two CableCards and on both, the only HD channel missing is 750 (Discovery HD). I have Limited Basic Cable ($13.08) and Digital Classic ($14.95), and my zip code is 95125.


The Comcast tech came out (really nice guy) and was puzzled by this as well. He called in and was eventually told that channel 750 comes in as part of extended cable, and since I don't have that, I don't get that channel. Does this sound right?


BTW, I'm pretty sure there is a signal filter on the coax cable coming in to my house since I never had a cablebox and I was only getting the Limited Basic analog channels in the past.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12264402
> 
> 
> so, i spent 20 minutes on hold over dinner and talked to Comcast. The guy seemed pretty sympathetic and tried resetting my box a couple of times and then at the end tried a "frequency test" which gave no response for channel 750 (or the frequency for it). He wanted to schedule an appointment for me tomorrow, but my life at work is a zoo right now so i had to defer and say i'd look into it sometime when things lightened up or try to exchange boxes at the local CS Center. nevertheless, i doubt this problem is a box related issue. seems almost too unlikely considering everything else works fine and someone else (zeldor) in a nearby zip code has the exact same problem.
> 
> 
> hopefully this will get reported to the appropriate people on the Santa Clara headend so that i can avoid an appointment and/or box swap.
> 
> 
> anyone else have the problem besides zeldor and me? again, i'm in 95054.
> 
> 
> thanks, Derek
> 
> 
> ps. the only good news is he credited me $7 for my HD cost for this month. at least i got something out of my phone call...


----------



## Derek87

well, that's pretty bizarre...the customer service person i talked to on the phone made no such excuses. Discovery channel in SD for 95054 is part of limited basic, so that doesn't make sense.


i wish i had more time to investigate this, but maybe around the holidays, i'll make a visit to the Comcast office to try a new STB.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louislam* /forum/post/12321319
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem - I have two CableCards and on both, the only HD channel missing is 750 (Discovery HD). I have Limited Basic Cable ($13.08) and Digital Classic ($14.95), and my zip code is 95125.
> 
> 
> The Comcast tech came out (really nice guy) and was puzzled by this as well. He called in and was eventually told that channel 750 comes in as part of extended cable, and since I don't have that, I don't get that channel. Does this sound right?
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty sure there is a signal filter on the coax cable coming in to my house since I never had a cablebox and I was only getting the Limited Basic analog channels in the past.


----------



## louislam

My Discovery SD comes in as channel 29 as well. The technican said all the HD channels (the 7XX) come in under the limited basic frequency, except Discovery HD (750), which comes in under the expanded cable frequency. I'm not exactly sure what this means and I have no way to test it out except upgrading to expanded cable (so they'll take the filter off), but the extra charges are not worth it for me.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12322231
> 
> 
> well, that's pretty bizarre...the customer service person i talked to on the phone made no such excuses. Discovery channel in SD for 95054 is part of limited basic, so that doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> i wish i had more time to investigate this, but maybe around the holidays, i'll make a visit to the Comcast office to try a new STB.


----------



## zeldor

I have expanded basic and no signal on 750.

so unless there is a filter in the cable cabinet here

they are full of @#%^.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louislam* /forum/post/12321319
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem - I have two CableCards and on both, the only HD channel missing is 750 (Discovery HD). I have Limited Basic Cable ($13.08) and Digital Classic ($14.95), and my zip code is 95125.
> 
> 
> The Comcast tech came out (really nice guy) and was puzzled by this as well. He called in and was eventually told that channel 750 comes in as part of extended cable, and since I don't have that, I don't get that channel. Does this sound right?
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty sure there is a signal filter on the coax cable coming in to my house since I never had a cablebox and I was only getting the Limited Basic analog channels in the past.


----------



## jk5598224

Hey I ordered my Tivo HD yesterday and it arrives tommorrow! Time to call Comcast and order Cablecard. Does anybody know if they use the *M-Card* in San Francisco. Specifically I am in Brisbane/Pacifica/Daly City which may be a bit different than San Francisco.


----------



## juancmjr

I could be wrong but shouldn't there be fiber optic lines installed so customers in Santa Rosa can get the upgraded 1GHz cable system? Ever since I saw Comcast trucks working on something the next block over from me about a month ago there hasn't been any activity since.


----------



## Bergna

I sometimes get these jaggy, flickering specks at the top of the frame when viewing SD material on an HD channel. Does anybody have any idea what causes them? Shown below is an example of channel 702.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/12324588
> 
> 
> I sometimes get these jaggy, flickering specks at the top of the frame when viewing SD material on an HD channel. Does anybody have any idea what causes them? Shown below is an example of channel 702.



It's the closed caption data. Change your TV's size setting to 16:9.


----------



## Bergna

My screen is set to display in 16:9 format, and I only see these artifacts when the source is 4:3 standard definition. Below is a snapshot of a normal HD source.


----------



## Keenan

Your overscan is adjusted a bit too low. If you watch very little SD I wouldn't worry about it as long as the HD channels don't exhibit any problems. I adjust my overscan to be as tight as possible, maybe 2-3% and I don't worry about the SD channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12324478
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but shouldn't there be fiber optic lines installed so customers in Santa Rosa can get the upgraded 1GHz cable system? Ever since I saw Comcast trucks working on something the next block over from me about a month ago there hasn't been any activity since.



They've been deploying fiber for a few months in my area, an area roughly from Brookwood to Farmers and 4th to Sonoma. I haven't seen them actually tie in the fiber yet though, it's hanging parallel to the older stuff.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/12324909
> 
> 
> My screen is set to display in 16:9 format, and I only see these artifacts when the source is 4:3 standard definition. Below is a snapshot of a normal HD source.



If you set it to 1:1 pixel mapping, how bad does it get?


There may be an adjustment to change the amount of overscan. I am not familiar with Sony's so can't say for sure.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/12324588
> 
> 
> I sometimes get these jaggy, flickering specks at the top of the frame when viewing SD material on an HD channel. Does anybody have any idea what causes them? Shown below is an example of channel 702.



If you can't adjust overscan, try component. Or if this is comcast STB try 720p vs 1080i. For me, this went away with one of these changes (on my Panasonic Plasma).


----------



## Bergna

I set my screen to 1:1 display (Sony calls it 'full pixel'). It's just a minor annoyance and I don't watch SD material very often so I'll just have to live with it. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/12327836
> 
> 
> I set my screen to 1:1 display (Sony calls it 'full pixel'). It's just a minor annoyance and I don't watch SD material very often so I'll just have to live with it. Thank you all for your comments.



So you are saying you see the white lines in SD when your set is set to "full-pixel"? There is another picture size mode (Samsung calls it 16:9) that will give you overscan to eliminate those white lines. Have you tried that mode (not sure if Sony calls it 16:9 or not)?


----------



## Bergna

Sony calls it the _'Full Wide mode': "select this mode to display the 16:9 picture in its original size."_ Since this only happens on certain channels, I figured it's caused by the formatting of the source, not my set, but your explanation makes sense because some materials have captions and others don't.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12325191
> 
> 
> They've been deploying fiber for a few months in my area, an area roughly from Brookwood to Farmers and 4th to Sonoma. I haven't seen them actually tie in the fiber yet though, it's hanging parallel to the older stuff.



It figures that east side Santa Rosa would get fiber first







. Not a knock on you keenan. However, as I post this a work truck from a company called CableCom is pulling some kind of cable from pole to pole. Outside contractor for Comcast? I've also seen work crews from AT&T putting up cable but their cable is connected only at one end, with the run still wound and hanging from the pole.


----------



## rsra13

I received my bill and a sheet with the new prices and channels.


Enjoy and discuss!








 

prices.pdf 244.080078125k . file

 

channels.pdf 230.1162109375k . file


----------



## rsra13

I didn't know we had the NHL channel! :O


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12328447
> 
> 
> It figures that east side Santa Rosa would get fiber first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not a knock on you keenan. However, as I post this a work truck from a company called CableCom is pulling some kind of cable from pole to pole. Outside contractor for Comcast? I've also seen work crews from AT&T putting up cable but their cable is connected only at one end, with the run still wound and hanging from the pole.



Yes, CableCom is a contractor for Comcast, they're the ones who have been pulling cable in my neighborhood.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12329137
> 
> 
> I received my bill and a sheet with the new prices and channels.
> 
> 
> Enjoy and discuss!



Not that I haven't been aware of it before, but every time I see it in print it reminds me - Comcast charges a whopping amount for their premium channel offerings, it's clear they really don't want you buying those a-la-carte.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12329299
> 
> 
> Yes, CableCom is a contractor for Comcast, they're the ones who have been pulling cable in my neighborhood.



I wonder what channels we will get in HD, similar to San Jose or more? I'm in Rincon Valley and have had Directv or Dish Network for the past 7 years because cable has been so bad in SR. It seems like it may be time to ditch the landline, get cable modem and two Tivo HDs. I can't believe I'm even considering it.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12329356
> 
> 
> Not that I haven't been aware of it before, but every time I see it in print it reminds me - Comcast charges a whopping amount for their premium channel offerings, it's clear they really don't want you buying those a-la-carte.



I know. I'm waiting for the season finale of Dexter to cancel Showtime.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/12329459
> 
> 
> I wonder what channels we will get in HD, similar to San Jose or more? I'm in Rincon Valley and have had Directv or Dish Network for the past 7 years because cable has been so bad in SR. It seems like it may be time to ditch the landline, get cable modem and two Tivo HDs. I can't believe I'm even considering it.



Hopefully we will at least double the paltry 10+1(FSNBA-HD) offering we have now. I don't see why wouldn't get every available channel in all of the bay area systems combined currently as bandwidth shouldn't be a problem.


But you never know what goes on in the "mind" of Comcast, I wouldn't be surprised if only a handful, 4-5, showed up.


As far as adding HD channels in general, Comcast is moving at a rather slow pace. I foresee still using DirecTV as a companion to Comcast for at least the next year or so.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12329531
> 
> 
> I know. I'm waiting for the season finale of Dexter to cancel Showtime.



Yes, Comcast is really expensive, based on the last numbers I saw, Comcast is getting at least a 150% markup on those channels when sold a-la-carte.


----------



## siouxmoux

Yikes!! I just got My Comcast latest bill went up by Nice bucks. But by Friday if Everything goes well I will be able to lower my bill and get HBO, Starz, Showtime, Encore, Sports Tier, HDTV, DVR and 6/1 Net Access.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12329585
> 
> 
> Yes, Comcast is really expensive, based on the last numbers I saw, Comcast is getting at least a 150% markup on those channels when sold a-la-carte.



Ouch... I pay $12.99/mth for the 11 Showtime channels a-la-carte from Dish and comcast charges $17.99...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12330401
> 
> 
> Ouch... I pay $12.99/mth for the 11 Showtime channels a-la-carte from Dish and comcast charges $17.99...



Yeah, Comcast is just way out there with those prices. BTW, Showtime had a deal a month or so back at $7 a month, I think it was for either 6 mos or a year. I had previously discontinued Showtime with DirecTV and re-signed up during that offer period, still trying to figure out if DirecTV is giving me that price, a lot of changes on my bill lately.


Now that I think about it, I'm actually getting it for free for a year as that was one of the programming credits they gave me when I upgraded to the MPEG4 DVR, in fact, it appears I'm getting SHO and HBO from D* for about $2 a month total for a year. They wanted $300 for the DVR, but it turned out that I only paid $100 plus got the SHO/HBO price breaks. Definitely came out ahead on that deal.










And of course, SHO-HD hasn't even been available in Santa Rosa since Comcast added KTVU-HD a few years ago.


----------



## fender4645

Keep in mind too (close your eyes Mr. Johnson) that it's usually not that difficult to get discounts. Just by calling a CSR and saying you're thinking about switching to DBS will usually net you at least a discount on one of the digital cable tiers for 6 months. I've done this at least 3 or 4 times. I think I've been getting HSI for $19.99/month for the last 3 years.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12330856
> 
> 
> Keep in mind too (close your eyes Mr. Johnson) that it's usually not that difficult to get discounts. Just by calling a CSR and saying you're thinking about switching to DBS will usually net you at least a discount on one of the digital cable tiers for 6 months. I've done this at least 3 or 4 times. I think I've been getting HSI for $19.99/month for the last 3 years.



and/or billing slip-ups, (once again, close your eyes Mr. Johnson







), I've been getting Digital Classic and 2 CableCARDS since Sept-06 for free, they've never shown up on my bill. All I've been paying is the flat $18+taxes for Limited Basic and getting all the HD channels(8 -







) other than premiums for that time period.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/12327836
> 
> 
> I set my screen to 1:1 display (Sony calls it 'full pixel'). It's just a minor annoyance and I don't watch SD material very often so I'll just have to live with it. Thank you all for your comments.



If you use 1:1 full pixels on SD material you will see the CC data, because it's encoded in the picture area. You'll have to use normal (overscanned) modes for SD sources if it bothers you.


----------



## reel_fan

My KPIX-HD has been dead all day today. Anyone else having a problem?


I'm in Livermore.


----------



## Bergna

That's good to know, I'll keep this in mind. Thanks for the information



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12334330
> 
> 
> If you use 1:1 full pixels on SD material you will see the CC data, because it's encoded in the picture area. You'll have to use normal (overscanned) modes for SD sources if it bothers you.


----------



## walk

So who else was on the phone about 20 mins before the Thanksgiving NFL game to order the NFL channel...?


I was reading an article today, said NFL wants 70 cents per subscriber. I don't know if that's expensive or what... but I mean Comcast charges $2.95 and that's just a "special" running right now, it's normally $6.95. I don't understand how Comcast can't turn a profit selling something for $7 that only costs them 70 cents....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12339044
> 
> 
> So who else was on the phone about 20 mins before the Thanksgiving NFL game to order the NFL channel...?
> 
> 
> I was reading an article today, said NFL wants 70 cents per subscriber. I don't know if that's expensive or what... but I mean Comcast charges $2.95 and that's just a "special" running right now, it's normally $6.95. I don't understand how Comcast can't turn a profit selling something for $7 that only costs them 70 cents....



You're getting more than the 1 channel aren't you, isn't that part of a sports pack or something with 4-5 channels?


----------



## bobby94928

Comcast recently merged the Premier and Sports tiers making it a total of 9 channels and it goes for $4.95 a month. There are 7 sports channels included in this package.


----------



## walk

and nobody gives a rat's about any of the other channels...


seriously I would love to see the sub. numbers for that channel leading up to last week's game. the CR said they have been getting phone calls back to back all day to order it, and I'm sure that trend will continue into tomorrow evening...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12341853
> 
> 
> and nobody gives a rat's about any of the other channels...



Oh, I don't know, included in those channels is NBA and NHL, although neither are HD, yet...... I'm guessing that there are a few more than nobody that has interest in the Soccer channel as well.


----------



## clau

I'm in Sunnyvale where the upgrade has not happened yet. Is there any way for us to watch Thursday's Dallas/GB game? Is it shown on any other channel besides NFL-HD (which we don't get)?


----------



## walk

It's also shown on the standard NFL channel.


----------



## walk

I guess you're right, the NBA and NHL channels are in that package (plus some college sports and Golf... and the Fox Movie channel for some reason??)


Still, how many people watch out-of-market NBA or NHL games (or soccer or college sports..) vs how many want to watch football on Thanksgiving, or Dallas vs Green Bay tomorrow night... I'm guessing probably 40-50% of the people who subscribe to that "package" signed up in the last week or so, and will cancel it in late January...


----------



## Barte

A bemused commentary on this from NPR can be found here .


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12343150
> 
> 
> It's also shown on the standard NFL channel.



I think we're out of luck, since we don't get the standard NFL channel. Or at least I can't find it listed in the Sunnyvale(Digital) listings.


----------



## YShahar

Since this thread is so long I decided to post this question here. If it is not the correct place please let me know. Here is my situation. I don't own a tv, yet I would like to watch local channels in HD. My computer screen is Samsung 24" with 1200x1920 native resolution. I was thinking to install a FusionHDTV5-RT Gold tv capture card which has clear QAM tuner.


Now my internet provider is Comcast and I was wondering what can I expect to get in HD?

I have no idea if Comcast encrypt the local channels or maybe I can get some other channels with HD. If I need to subscribe to the any service please let me know. Also if there is a channel list and whats available in HD will be greatly appreciated. The one thing I don't want to do is to get their tuner.


Thanks for any info,

Yossi


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12343365
> 
> 
> I think we're out of luck, since we don't get the standard NFL channel. Or at least I can't find it listed in the Sunnyvale(Digital) listings.



Try channel 417......


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YShahar* /forum/post/12343625
> 
> 
> Since this thread is so long I decided to post this question here. If it is not the correct place please let me know. Here is my situation. I don't own a tv, yet I would like to watch local channels in HD. My computer screen is Samsung 24" with 1200x1920 native resolution. I was thinking to install a FusionHDTV5-RT Gold tv capture card which has clear QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Now my internet provider is Comcast and I was wondering what can I expect to get in HD?
> 
> I have no idea if Comcast encrypt the local channels or maybe I can get some other channels with HD. If I need to subscribe to the any service please let me know. Also if there is a channel list and whats available in HD will be greatly appreciated. The one thing I don't want to do is to get their tuner.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info,
> 
> Yossi



You will receive KTVU, KNTV, KRON, KPIX, KICU, KGO, KQED, and KBCW in HD. They are all unencrypted.


----------



## YShahar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12343844
> 
> 
> You will receive KTVU, KNTV, KRON, KPIX, KICU, KGO, KQED, and KBCW in HD. They are all unencrypted.



Thanks much. for the info.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12343816
> 
> 
> Try channel 417......



We don't have that channel. We're in Comcast (Digital) not Comcast (Digital Rebuild)







.

http://tvplanner.comcast.net/?zipcod...,1196304950782


----------



## caliwxdude

Has anyone heard when or if CNN HD will come to Comcast here in the Bay Area? I thought it was part of the group of HD channels rumored to come in November, but it wasn't. What happened?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/12343363
> 
> 
> A bemused commentary on this from NPR can be found here .



Hilarious, thanks for the link. "American as waterboarding" "rinky-dink network" "ekes out a mere $3.7 billion", great stuff, the NFL can go pound sand.


----------



## mjhhmb

Just thought I'd post the list of packages & prices from my area (Lafayette/Moraga) as a contrast to those available in San Jose posted by RSRA13. Confusing to me is that the NFL HD channel is included in the 'Sports Entertainment Package' in his area but not in mine... it looks like the only way to get the NFL HD channel is through 'Sports Entertainment Package HD'? Is this an additional charge? Also, why is 'Limited Basic' $17.77 in my area and $13.08 in SJ, but 'Expanded Basic' is $5 cheaper here?


All I know for sure is I'm paying $177 a month for cable & HSI and I can't watch the footballl game tonight








 

Comcast.pdf 216.4658203125k . file


----------



## Fab2007

yesterday I signed for Digital Classic tier (+ limited basic) in order to get the new HD channels (like Discovery, TNT, USA, etc).

Unfortunately, I don't get any signal for USAHD and HGTVHD -- they are not encrypted, just no signal (I have a Series 3 Tivo w/ cablecards).


Are these 2 channels in the frequencies that the filter Comcast installed (remember I have limited basic) block?

If so, is it worth the effort to get a visit from a Comcast contractor, just to have them tell me they can't remove the filter because I have limited basic?


Thanks to all who can give me good suggestions.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12340786
> 
> 
> Comcast recently merged the Premier and Sports tiers making it a total of 9 channels and it goes for $4.95 a month. There are 7 sports channels included in this package.



I had Digital Premier ($4.99/month) without NFL Network. After Comcast merged the two packages, I called Customer Service and they removed Digital Premier added the Sports and Entertainment package for the same $4.99 and I instantly received NFL Network and the other channels that I hadn't gotten under the old system.


----------



## PITTM

Is there any kind of expected date that Santa Cruz will get NFL network? I was floored when I found out that my 200+ channel package will not be showing a nationally televised nfl game tonight. shocking.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12346598
> 
> 
> Hilarious, thanks for the link. "American as waterboarding" "rinky-dink network" "ekes out a mere $3.7 billion", great stuff, the NFL can go pound sand.



Do you think they meant as American as "washboarding" instead of waterboarding










which is the new CIA mention for Torture that's being debated....I bet you Jerry Jones thinks that if the CIA threatened to withhold the NFL network from prisioners they would give in right away


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12351044
> 
> 
> Do you think they meant as American as "washboarding" instead of waterboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is the new CIA mention for Torture that's being debated....I bet you Jerry Jones thinks that if the CIA threatened to withhold the NFL network from prisioners they would give in right away


----------



## leftjab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12343223
> 
> 
> I guess you're right, the NBA and NHL channels are in that package (plus some college sports and Golf... and the Fox Movie channel for some reason??)
> 
> 
> Still, how many people watch out-of-market NBA or NHL games (or soccer or college sports..) vs how many want to watch football on Thanksgiving, or Dallas vs Green Bay tomorrow night... I'm guessing probably 40-50% of the people who subscribe to that "package" signed up in the last week or so, and will cancel it in late January...



Fox Soccer Channel and GolTv are about 25% of my total tv watching, I follow college hockey through CSTV and the fox regionals, and my favorite NBA (sadly) and NHL teams are from New York, where I grew up (btw, many bay area residents are not from here originally, probably higher than in most other U.S. cities, and many of us retain our childhood sports allegiances). my favorite sports in order of watching are soccer, hockey, hoops. I believe Sundance and Independent Film Channel also used to be in the package. for me, it's the NFL channel that is the free bonus, though I follow football too and will be rooting against the 'boys tonight. different strokes for different folks.


ultimately, it's the NFL's hypocrisy in limiting the Sunday Ticket package to Direct TV, but wanting Comcast to have the NFL Network on a free tier. Salon's King Kaufman has a good take on this today -- of course, Salon isn't free either, but you usually can get to an article by watching an ad.

http://www.salon.com/sports/col/kauf...1/29/thursday/


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12351044
> 
> 
> Do you think they meant as American as "washboarding" instead of waterboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is the new CIA mention for Torture that's being debated....I bet you Jerry Jones thinks that if the CIA threatened to withhold the NFL network from prisioners they would give in right away



The commentator, Frank Deford, said "waterboarding." "Washboarding" was keenan's interpretation.


----------



## zeldor

so I had a tech goon from comcast come out yesterday to look

into why I couldnt get channel 750 when all the other new HD channels

were fine.

Turns out it was just old wiring in the complex.

he redid the connectors on all the wires coming from the cable

closet into my apartment. life is good now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barte* /forum/post/12358799
> 
> 
> The commentator, Frank Deford, said "waterboarding." "Washboarding" was keenan's interpretation.



I knew what Deford meant, that's what made it so funny in a cynical sort of way.


----------



## rsra13

So I was almost ready to leave for dinner yesterday and decided to watch the game a few minutes (football). Then I remembered that it was in the NFL network and that I don't have that package. Duh!


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12364164
> 
> 
> So I was almost ready to leave for dinner yesterday and decided to watch the game a few minutes (football). Then I remembered that it was in the NFL network and that I don't have that package. Duh!



Local office did not add NFL for me since I have 'Basic + Classic'. But when I got home I just checked 417 and it was unencrypted










Only for the duration of the match I think. This is in San Jose.


----------



## Derek87

thanks for the update zeldor....


more weirdness: i check my 750 tonight and it's now there except for fairly regularly (every 20 or so seconds) pixel breakup. so strange...


my building is only 1.5 years old, so unless the wire is just plain defective...


anyway, good to get your data point. i'm going to wait until i have time ,but this might just happen to be one of those few instances where the problem gets taken care of without my effort? we'll see.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/12359088
> 
> 
> so I had a tech goon from comcast come out yesterday to look
> 
> into why I couldnt get channel 750 when all the other new HD channels
> 
> were fine.
> 
> Turns out it was just old wiring in the complex.
> 
> he redid the connectors on all the wires coming from the cable
> 
> closet into my apartment. life is good now.


----------



## ptysell

Not sure if this has been covered yet or if it is just me but, on my TiVo HD, UHD is USA HD and USAHD is not authorized. UHD= 739 = USA HD. USAHD = 738 = Not Authorized.


Channels are mapped fine on my Comcast box.


On both boxes I DO NOT get UHD even though it show up on

Tivo


----------



## Dragunov1

In Sunnyvale (Wolfe/Old San Francisco), my modem just came back online locked at 705MHz so hopefully we really will see the new channels by 12/15. There is also a second NBC-HD QAM chan 110 (711MHz) for testing purposes. The only thing that I am worried about is the old wiring in my apartment which might cause some problems. If anyone else is in the area, can you please post at what MHz your modem locks at? Thanks!


----------



## Keenan

In Santa Rosa we have the guide info for Discovery Channel-HD, and the call letters even say "DSCHD", yet the actual programing is Discovery HD Theater. Not sure how long that's been going on...this is on a TiVo S3.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12389274
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale (Wolfe/Old San Francisco), my modem just came back online locked at 705MHz so hopefully we really will see the new channels by 12/15. There is also a second NBC-HD QAM chan 110 (711MHz) for testing purposes. The only thing that I am worried about is the old wiring in my apartment which might cause some problems. If anyone else is in the area, can you please post at what MHz your modem locks at? Thanks!



How do you find out the RF frequencies of those channels? I have a Motorola SB modem, how do I tell what frequency it locks at? I thought these modems work below 50MHz.


I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, but no changes yet. Not happy that I couldn't get the Packers/Dallas game last week.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12389779
> 
> 
> How do you find out the RF frequencies of those channels? I have a Motorola SB modem, how do I tell what frequency it locks at? I thought these modems work below 50MHz.
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, but no changes yet. Not happy that I couldn't get the Packers/Dallas game last week.



Got the upgrade letter from Comcast, sometime between the weeks of 12-4 and 1-4. I'm expecting 1-4.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12389779
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola SB modem, how do I tell what frequency it locks at?



From inside the LAN, open a browser to http://192.168.100.1


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12389377
> 
> 
> In Santa Rosa we have the guide info for Discovery Channel-HD, and the call letters even say "DSCHD", yet the actual programing is Discovery HD Theater. Not sure how long that's been going on...this is on a TiVo S3.



My guide listings for Discovery HD say HDT. Could it be that my older Motorola DCT6200 box with firmware 16.20 shows different listings than cable cards?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12395494
> 
> 
> My guide listings for Discovery HD say HDT. Could it be that my older Motorola DCT6200 box with firmware 16.20 shows different listings than cable cards?



Okay, I think what happened is TiVo is sending the wrong guide data for my area. HDT is what it should be. I'm not going to bother with it now, I'll just wait and see what happens(if anything) in the next two weeks when parts of Santa Rosa are supposed to go live with the upgrade.


----------



## NeilPeart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12389274
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale (Wolfe/Old San Francisco), my modem just came back online locked at 705MHz so hopefully we really will see the new channels by 12/15. There is also a second NBC-HD QAM chan 110 (711MHz) for testing purposes. The only thing that I am worried about is the old wiring in my apartment which might cause some problems. If anyone else is in the area, can you please post at what MHz your modem locks at? Thanks!



Dragunov1,

My modem indeed displays 705MHz and I'm in 94086 (Evelyn/Reed). Since the upgrade I now see 3 new local HD channels via QAM: KRON, KICU and KBCW - these three were not available in my area until 11/20, when the upgrade became effective (which doesn't mean much since I was receiving those locals via the DB4 antenna anyway, but it’s nice to know I don’t really need the antenna, except for the marvelous digital JazzTV on KCSM 43.2 with its unbelievable sonic quality). A Comcast CSR confirmed that if I paid the $$$ for the service and received a CableCard for my TV then I would have access to the 27 other HD channels since my area is now officially 1GHz. When the Series4 Tivos are released I may invest in that and pay the extra for all those channels (useless without a DVR in my opinion). Right now I am perfectly happy enjoying all the locals via QAM and the free CPSAN, Discovery, etc. via $14 Basic service (and my HDHR works just fine with QAM and Media Center). Be patient Dragunov1 – your time will come.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/12392136
> 
> 
> From inside the LAN, open a browser to http://192.168.100.1



Thank you. I learned something today.


Ron


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/12392136
> 
> 
> From inside the LAN, open a browser to http://192.168.100.1



Interesting, I'm at 567.011 MHz (Hayward)... looks like I might not see new HD channels anytime soon


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/12392136
> 
> 
> From inside the LAN, open a browser to http://192.168.100.1



Thanks a lot! Now I know my modem S/N ratio is 36dB. I think that 's pretty good. The downstream is still at 549 MHz or so. No upgrades yet.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/12392136
> 
> 
> From inside the LAN, open a browser to http://192.168.100.1



Still can't figure out how to get the frequency from this site. I see this:


-----

PC Connectivity:

USB: Not Connected

Ethernet: 100 BaseT Full Duplex

USB Vendor ID: 06 cc

MAC Address: 00-E0-6F-88-25-CC

CM Model: TJ715x


Cable Signal: Ready

Tuning: Complete

Ranging: Complete


Data Service: Ready

Connecting: Complete

Configuring: Complete

Registering: Complete


Current state: Operational

Highest State Obtained: Operational

-----


Am I overlooking somthing?


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## dr1394

Here's what mine looks like. There's a diagnostics link in the upper left hand corner.











Ron


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/12401326
> 
> 
> Interesting, I'm at 567.011 MHz (Hayward)... looks like I might not see new HD channels anytime soon










wow we have a long way to go.


----------



## NeilPeart

My area JUST got upgraded from the lowly 550MHz, and the saddest aspect of that is I was paying full price and getting the least amount of HD content while my friends in the 750/860MHz areas were getting SO much more for the same price (I wasn't even getting local HD feeds of KRON/KICU or KBCW - ESPN, Discovery HD Theater & HBO were my only available non-basic HD channels - a total of only 9 HD channels). I reduced my service down to Basic for this very reason several months ago and now my area (Sunnyvale) is finally upgraded. I truly believe Comcast should tier the prices based on available content but that presents its own issues. Now do I return to the $$$/month plan to enjoy the new HD? I'm not sure I have the time inclination to return that TV-teat, and a DVR would only increase my suckling (albeit more efficiently)...


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12405505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow we have a long way to go.



K-Stack, isn't Hayward supposed to see upgrades kick in by Dec. 7th. I seem to recall seeing a post with this date. I got my upgrade letter back in August and still haven't seen any benefits. I'm seeing a lot of Comcast trucks throughout the city but no changes yet with the system.


----------



## sjhiker

According to comcast's tvplanner (on their website) and the commercials on TV, the movie Transformers is supposed to be available in HD after Nov 30. However, it's not listed in the HD On Demand Movies on the guide.


Any idea?


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/12405367
> 
> 
> Here's what mine looks like. There's a diagnostics link in the upper left hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



That's interesting. I do not get that at all. I do not even have a Diagnostic link. Maybe it depends on the cable modem. I am using a Terayon cable modem.


Steve


----------



## Dragunov1

I just got the upgrade!







Sunnyvale near Wolfe/Old San Francisco! Everything up and working. Thank you comcast!


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm also getting the "channel will be available momentarily" message on TDCHD which is channel 750 here. But my wiring was redone less than 7 years ago and even the connections upgraded in 2003 when the cable box was installed. So there may be a problem down the line (there was with INHD back when they installed in 2003). I'll ping Comcast when I get a chance.


----------



## Derek87

fun stuff...not...


i'm back to that message as well. (if you recall above, i was improving to the semi-pixelated picture for 750, but now it's not available again. i too am in a newly wired neighborhood/building, so i don't think it's a wiring issue)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12417191
> 
> 
> I'm also getting the "channel will be available momentarily" message on TDCHD which is channel 750 here. But my wiring was redone less than 7 years ago and even the connections upgraded in 2003 when the cable box was installed. So there may be a problem down the line (there was with INHD back when they installed in 2003). I'll ping Comcast when I get a chance.


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12417191
> 
> 
> I'm also getting the "channel will be available momentarily" message on TDCHD which is channel 750 here. But my wiring was redone less than 7 years ago and even the connections upgraded in 2003 when the cable box was installed. So there may be a problem down the line (there was with INHD back when they installed in 2003). I'll ping Comcast when I get a chance.



the phone support goons also had me blow out the dust inside the coax connectors

which helps in some cases. (both ends male and female)

didnt help me any but it couldnt hurt.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/12407286
> 
> 
> K-Stack, isn't Hayward supposed to see upgrades kick in by Dec. 7th. I seem to recall seeing a post with this date. I got my upgrade letter back in August and still haven't seen any benefits. I'm seeing a lot of Comcast trucks throughout the city but no changes yet with the system.



I dunno, some one told me it would be on the 2nd of this month but obviously...There are tons of trucks in my area too but still no change.


----------



## Dragunov1

For those of you that are looking at the MHz to see if the new setup is running, it is possible the Modem is running on a frequency


----------



## UAL_Kingpin

I am in South San Francisco, and I am also having a problem with channel 706, 750 and 758. I can view the channel during day time, but most of the time I can't view it at night. Both of my HD cable boxes are giving me the same result.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12419509
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale - 94086 - Wolfe/Old San Francisco



Dragunov1,


What new channels did you notice after you saw you were upgraded?...My parents are Hollenbeck/Knickerbocker so if you noticed some new ones after the upgrade, I'd like to ask them to tune to channel XXX and see if they have it (I'll never get them to check modem freq's


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12421909
> 
> 
> Dragunov1,
> 
> 
> What new channels did you notice after you saw you were upgraded?...My parents are Hollenbeck/Knickerbocker so if you noticed some new ones after the upgrade, I'd like to ask them to tune to channel XXX and see if they have it (I'll never get them to check modem freq's



All the ones in the brochure. Some are, 135-MTV2 for non HD, and 712-CW, 738-USA HD for HD channels.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12421909
> 
> 
> Dragunov1,
> 
> 
> What new channels did you notice after you saw you were upgraded?...My parents are Hollenbeck/Knickerbocker so if you noticed some new ones after the upgrade, I'd like to ask them to tune to channel XXX and see if they have it (I'll never get them to check modem freq's



I am not too far from where your parents live. As of last night, that area still has no new channels.


If I remember to do it, I'll try checking my modem frequency tonight/this weekend.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/12416580
> 
> 
> I just got the upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale near Wolfe/Old San Francisco! Everything up and working. Thank you comcast!



I also live near the Wolfe/Old San Francisco corner and have not seen the upgrades yet. I am in the Ponderosa Park area. Are you in the Braly area, across Old San Fran from Braly, or across Reed from Ponderosa. Just trying to figure what corner you are in and how close am I on getting the upgrades. Did you ever get the letter stating the changes will be between 11/15 and 12/15? I am still hoping we are upgraded by the 15th!


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12426939
> 
> 
> I also live near the Wolfe/Old San Francisco corner and have not seen the upgrades yet. I am in the Ponderosa Park area. Are you in the Braly area, across Old San Fran from Braly, or across Reed from Ponderosa. Just trying to figure what corner you are in and how close am I on getting the upgrades. Did you ever get the letter stating the changes will be between 11/15 and 12/15? I am still hoping we are upgraded by the 15th!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



Yes, I'm next to Braly, I saw cablecom trucks working on Wolfe today so it shouldn't be far off.


PS. I'm not sure why but GolTV is now in Spanish, I know there is 2 versions of it but before the upgrade it was English, now they put up Spanish.


----------



## profitman

Thanks for all the conversation guys. I just upgraded my limited basic with digital classic and a HD STB (Moto 6200) to complement my new th-42pe7u. Now I just need to wait for baseball season to start...


----------



## fender4645

Hey guys-


Can one or two of you with the 6mbps Internet package do me a huge favor and do speed test on the Speakeasy site? ( http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ ) Specifically, test the San Francisco, New York, and Chicago servers? Since I've moved, I get roughly 5mbps from the San Francisco servers but only ~700kbps from the New York and Chicago servers. I've noticed that certain sites load pretty slow and my Vonage connection is not very good. I have a tech coming out tomorrow and I'd like to have some "ammo" if they try to dispute this. You can just PM me with the results.


Thanks (and sorry for the off-topic question).


----------



## raghu1111

To NY I got 1.6Mbps down and 600kbps up. It is 6.2Mbps and 1.2Mbps up to SF.


----------



## pondria

I don't know what TV package I have. I got the $100/mo Triple Play deal. They gave me a small DCT700 STB, which I never used. Instead, I directly connect the cable to watch clear QAM HD channels. Now, if I want to watch ESPN HD and Discovery HD, EXACTLY what extra I should order ?


----------



## snidely

With all the basic, expanded basic and digital tiers by bill is over $80. Comcast said all those tiers are required to keep the VCR. All we watch is HD (well at least 80% of the time.) Never watch channels above 67 except HD.

When I called to ask if i could cut back on some of the tiers and told "no", i think the CS person sensed I might be considering other options (satellite). He said he could give me a 6 mo. promo for $66. I took it.


Comcast seems to be somewhat flexible. We have service w. them in a condo in Miami. The basic cable tiers are included in the condo fees. We pay for HD DVR. Also pay for internet. When our first year special internet of about $30/mo was up, the price almost doubled. When I called about that and pointed out I could get DSL from the phone company for $25, they said they'd give it to me for $35. I took it - because I really don't have a land phone line there. (I think Bell Atlantic/ATT is now required to offer DSL w.o. having voice service, but it wasn't worth the hassle to bother switching for $10/mo.


...mike


----------



## doc_co




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12417191
> 
> 
> I'm also getting the "channel will be available momentarily" message on TDCHD which is channel 750 here. But my wiring was redone less than 7 years ago and even the connections upgraded in 2003 when the cable box was installed. So there may be a problem down the line (there was with INHD back when they installed in 2003). I'll ping Comcast when I get a chance.




Was Comcast able to get this fixed? I have the same problem and some of the posts say the issue is with the filter that Comcast put in for people with Limited Basic. The frequency of channel 750 falls into the range of the filter so I'm not sure how they will fix it.


----------



## walk

SF: 20k / 1600

NY: 5k / 1500

Seattle: 10k / 1600


other network traffic affects your speeds also.


----------



## tex94

I have a DCT3416 and am wondering which audio settings are the best? I currently have it set to Auto but would LPCM be better? Does it convert everything to LPCM or will it only play PCM when that is available (which makes me wonder what it does if PCM is not available). I tried pass through by my receiver seemed to choke on that. Auto sounds fine but I noticed that my BluRay player (set to PCM) sounds much better even on standard old DVDs. Would switching to LPCM give me any improvement?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12432634
> 
> 
> To NY I got 1.6Mbps down and 600kbps up. It is 6.2Mbps and 1.2Mbps up to SF.



Shouldn't Power Boost be available for that speed test?


----------



## fender4645

Thanks, everyone.


walk, I've been keeping a log of all my speed tests (> 40) at various times during the day and night and do not see more than 200kbps difference whether I do it at 8:00am, 7:00pm, or 12:00am. I even did some tests connected directly to the cable modem w/ multiple computers to make sure it wasn't a faulty router or network connection. I was getting close to your speeds at my old house and I know that certain infrastructure differences can cause flux, but not to the degree of what I'm seeing.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12149299
> 
> 
> No, I don't think any parts of Santa Rosa are done yet. Keenan has seen trucks around too. I predict my neighborhood will be last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in SR are you?



You're in Bennett Valley right? FWIW, I had to go the Comcast office today to complain about the service call charge on my bill, the one where they never fixed anything, and never called back, twice, like they said the would...anyway, the CSR, who _seemed_ to be aware of the coming upgrade said very specifically that 5-6 nodes in Bennett Valley would be the first area to be lit up - apparently everything but On-Demand at first.


Nothing as far as my area, business as usual...


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12437511
> 
> 
> You're in Bennett Valley right? FWIW, I had to go the Comcast office today to complain about the service call charge on my bill, the one where they never fixed anything, and never called back, twice, like they said the would...anyway, the CSR, who _seemed_ to be aware of the coming upgrade said very specifically that 5-6 nodes in Bennett Valley would be the first area to be lit up - apparently everything but On-Demand at first.
> 
> 
> Nothing as far as my area, business as usual...



Wow, I hope that CSR is right. I thought for sure that we'd be last, but maybe the rich folks up in the hills have pull.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12402401
> 
> 
> Still can't figure out how to get the frequency from this site. I see this:
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> PC Connectivity:
> 
> USB: Not Connected
> 
> Ethernet: 100 BaseT Full Duplex
> 
> USB Vendor ID: 06 cc
> 
> MAC Address: 00-E0-6F-88-25-CC
> 
> CM Model: TJ715x
> 
> 
> Cable Signal: Ready
> 
> Tuning: Complete
> 
> Ranging: Complete
> 
> 
> Data Service: Ready
> 
> Connecting: Complete
> 
> Configuring: Complete
> 
> Registering: Complete
> 
> 
> Current state: Operational
> 
> Highest State Obtained: Operational
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Am I overlooking somthing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12411518
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I do not get that at all. I do not even have a Diagnostic link. Maybe it depends on the cable modem. I am using a Terayon cable modem.
> 
> 
> Steve



I'm in 94087 and am using a Terayon cable modem as well. I get pretty much the same info you listed.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12443141
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087 and am using a Terayon cable modem as well. I get pretty much the same info you listed.



This is somewhat off-topic, but this page contains a host of valuable info on Comcast HSI:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/comcast 


In particular go to section 2.1 where they talked about different modems and how to access the signal diagnostics info.


----------



## reel_fan

If I switch to a Digital Cable package, can I still pick up analog channels? I have a couple of old S1 TiVo's that I am planning to continue to use for a short period of time.


Thanks.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/12445515
> 
> 
> If I switch to a Digital Cable package, can I still pick up analog channels? I have a couple of old S1 TiVo's that I am planning to continue to use for a short period of time.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes. Right now they're doing a "simulcast" which means both analog and digital channels are sent into your home. If you connect a compatible Moto STB, that will receive the digital version but your S1's should continue to receive the analog feed.


----------



## wanderance

So this is odd, and I hope the gurus here can help







everything has been working great for the past 6 months with my Series 3. I have phone, internet and cable via Comcast and have been very happy with the service. All of the sudden (around Thursday night) 703 (NBC) and 758 (HistoryHD) started having issues. The signal strength was all over the place, 703 would break up and 758 just wouldn't come in. So I check my TiVoHD in my bedroom (which is closer to the drop) and I am getting great signal, and both those channels come in great.


So I did some troubleshooting and as soon as I swapped out the cable from my second splitter to the Series 3, the problem went away. Of course the cable was a Monster Cable (one of those really skinny ones that are hard to see) So for good measure I changed both splitters and ran a custom length cable (I was ambitious and got a compression fitting tool) to the Series 3. Everything seems to be working great now, however due to the issues I have been checking the diagnostic screens and I see the signal strength is between 81 and 86 on 758 and between 85 and 89 on 703. It also appears I have errors in the stream (RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected). On my bedroom TiVo the signals strength is 90 - 95 on both, and there are much fewer errors. Of course I never really looked at these screens before as everything appeared to be working fine.


My setup goes from the drop to a splitter. From the splitter it goes to my TiVoHD (bedroom) and through the wall to another splitter. That splitter goes to the cable modem / telephone box and about 30 feet to the Series 3. Before all this I had a splitter at the TV that split it to the Series 3 and to the TV. As I have never had a problem with the internet and / or phone so I assume it has something to do with the 30 foot run. I essentially have to go around a sliding glass door, hence the length. Is there a better way to run this?


----------



## sanne

You might want to try adding a signal booster before you split. It's recommended to boost, then split the signal to wherever you need it to go. Don't have multiple splits, just do one big one if you can.


Motorola sells a great signal booster for cable TV/internet that runs about $50-60. It works amazingly well.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/12450692
> 
> 
> You might want to try adding a signal booster before you split. It's recommended to boost, then split the signal to wherever you need it to go. Don't have multiple splits, just do one big one if you can.
> 
> 
> Motorola sells a great signal booster for cable TV/internet that runs about $50-60. It works amazingly well.




Thanks for the advice, I will give that a try. I was actually amazed the system worked so well, the previous tennant somehow sabatoged the cable wiring so the Comcast installer had to to some interesting stuff to get the cable into each room.


----------



## fender4645

Definitely try the amp. And as sanne said, do it before the split if possible. I have a Radio Shack model I got for $30 and it's worked quite well. It allows you to increase/decrease the amplification so you don't overload the pipe. I know people have scoffed at Radio Shack models but like I said...it's worked well for me.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12450063
> 
> 
> So this is odd, and I hope the gurus here can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything has been working great for the past 6 months with my Series 3. I have phone, internet and cable via Comcast and have been very happy with the service. All of the sudden (around Thursday night) 703 (NBC) and 758 (HistoryHD) started having issues. The signal strength was all over the place, 703 would break up and 758 just wouldn't come in. So I check my TiVoHD in my bedroom (which is closer to the drop) and I am getting great signal, and both those channels come in great.
> 
> 
> So I did some troubleshooting and as soon as I swapped out the cable from my second splitter to the Series 3, the problem went away. Of course the cable was a Monster Cable (one of those really skinny ones that are hard to see) So for good measure I changed both splitters and ran a custom length cable (I was ambitious and got a compression fitting tool) to the Series 3. Everything seems to be working great now, however due to the issues I have been checking the diagnostic screens and I see the signal strength is between 81 and 86 on 758 and between 85 and 89 on 703. It also appears I have errors in the stream (RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected). On my bedroom TiVo the signals strength is 90 - 95 on both, and there are much fewer errors. Of course I never really looked at these screens before as everything appeared to be working fine.
> 
> 
> My setup goes from the drop to a splitter. From the splitter it goes to my TiVoHD (bedroom) and through the wall to another splitter. That splitter goes to the cable modem / telephone box and about 30 feet to the Series 3. Before all this I had a splitter at the TV that split it to the Series 3 and to the TV. As I have never had a problem with the internet and / or phone so I assume it has something to do with the 30 foot run. I essentially have to go around a sliding glass door, hence the length. Is there a better way to run this?



A good place to get splitters is the local Comcast office. If you want to buy your own splitters, make sure they are 1GHz splitters. You may need a signal amplifier, and you want to get one that is designed for cable systems. They come with a return path bypass so that you have a clean return for your cable modem. Motorola makes one that you can buy online for about $40. It has excellent specs (2.5dB noise figure).


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12424758
> 
> 
> I am not too far from where your parents live. As of last night, that area still has no new channels.
> 
> 
> If I remember to do it, I'll try checking my modem frequency tonight/this weekend.



Ditto for me. Live nearby, and no new channels.


Durny


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12452816
> 
> 
> A good place to get splitters is the local Comcast office. If you want to buy your own splitters, make sure they are 1GHz splitters. You may need a signal amplifier, and you want to get one that is designed for cable systems. They come with a return path bypass so that you have a clean return for your cable modem. Motorola makes one that you can buy online for about $40. It has excellent specs (2.5dB noise figure).




I was able to find the Motorola amp locally for $40, so I gave it a shot..and it did....nothing










Signal was the same with or without it, I tried putting it in a bunch of different places but didn't make a difference. So then I decided to just watch a bit of the one channel that was the worst (HistoryHD) and I ended up watching a few hours of History Rocks and didn't notice a single thing wrong with it. Signal strength is around 85, but everything appears to work great. I guess I will be taking the booster back, along with the new splitters I got. The ones that Comcast used to hook me up originally give the same signal strength as with the Monster splitters. Looks like the only thing that was whacked was the cable.


----------



## Keenan

The Borg gets bigger...

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../SPA9TR869.DTL 

Giants buy into cable station


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12460970
> 
> 
> Signal was the same with or without it, I tried putting it in a bunch of different places but didn't make a difference.



Are you looking at the upstream or downstream signal strength? There should be some difference in downstream strength assuming your amp is installed correctly and power is attached to the amp.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12463441
> 
> 
> Are you looking at the upstream or downstream signal strength? There should be some difference in downstream strength assuming your amp is installed correctly and power is attached to the amp.



I was looking at the signal strength on my TV and my TiVo when tuned to the different channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12463146
> 
> 
> The Borg gets bigger...
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../SPA9TR869.DTL
> 
> Giants buy into cable station



I love this part:


"In at least one sense, the Giants now have a stake in the A's success: The better Oakland's ratings are on the station, the more the Giants - as part-owners of the station - will benefit"


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12463639
> 
> 
> I was looking at the signal strength on my TV and my TiVo when tuned to the different channels.



I've noticed the same thing while trying to diagnose my pixelating problem, with or without the booster, the signal strength does not appear to change. Not sure what the deal is with that. Tried 2 different brand amps, no difference.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12464046
> 
> 
> I love this part:
> 
> 
> "In at least one sense, the Giants now have a stake in the A's success: The better Oakland's ratings are on the station, the more the Giants - as part-owners of the station - will benefit"



Really.










You'd think there'd be some sort of conflict of interest there. What happens when they play each other?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doc_co* /forum/post/12434865
> 
> 
> Was Comcast able to get this fixed? I have the same problem and some of the posts say the issue is with the filter that Comcast put in for people with Limited Basic. The frequency of channel 750 falls into the range of the filter so I'm not sure how they will fix it.



I haven't had them out yet. Following what the thread here I tried just the direct connection from the wall to the STB instead of going through the splitter and it made no difference. What channel is 750 on for folks here? I can check the signal strength with my HDHomeRun box. My bet is there is a problem out on the line somewhere.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12464471
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think there'd be some sort of conflict of interest there. What happens when they play each other?



I think it would be better if they used this opportunity to combine the talent of both teams (and just field one)...that way we might have a competitive team next year (


----------



## tex94

I have noticed that none of my custom HDMI settings are 'sticking' in my Comcast DCT 3416. I am wondering whether there was a firmware upgrade with a bug introduced or whether my box has just gone bad. Anyone else having the same issues or have any insight?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12464463
> 
> 
> I've noticed the same thing while trying to diagnose my pixelating problem, with or without the booster, the signal strength does not appear to change. Not sure what the deal is with that. Tried 2 different brand amps, no difference.



Typically, the "signal strength" meter for digital TV shows a statistic related to the error rate, so once the signal-to-noise is above the threshold for near-perfect decoding you'll see no further increase with any amplification. Contrariwise, if there's already more noise in the signal than is introduced by any of the downstream components (splitters, amplifiers, etc.) you'll also see no change in "signal strength" by adding an amplifier. The amplifier only helps if the thermal noise added by the downstream splitters is a significant factor in the signal that arrives at the DTV.


IOW, if adding an amplifier to a system with low "signal strength" (SNR) doesn't improve the reading, you didn't insert the amplifier far enough upstream in the signal path.


----------



## Fab2007

I'm in San Mateo and I have the same problem for USAHD. I'm skeptical about calling comcast to fix it. Has anyone done that yet?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12465439
> 
> 
> I haven't had them out yet. Following what the thread here I tried just the direct connection from the wall to the STB instead of going through the splitter and it made no difference. What channel is 750 on for folks here? I can check the signal strength with my HDHomeRun box. My bet is there is a problem out on the line somewhere.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12469383
> 
> 
> Typically, the "signal strength" meter for digital TV shows a statistic related to the error rate, so once the signal-to-noise is above the threshold for near-perfect decoding you'll see no further increase with any amplification. Contrariwise, if there's already more noise in the signal than is introduced by any of the downstream components (splitters, amplifiers, etc.) you'll also see no change in "signal strength" by adding an amplifier. The amplifier only helps if the thermal noise added by the downstream splitters is a significant factor in the signal that arrives at the DTV.
> 
> 
> IOW, if adding an amplifier to a system with low "signal strength" (SNR) doesn't improve the reading, you didn't insert the amplifier far enough upstream in the signal path.



Yes, I think there is something further upstream, but when they came out they said the signal was fine. He checked 3 channels, 63(KTVU-KPIX) was at 6.8, 75(KNTV) was at 4.9, 76(I believe this is DHDT) was at 3.9. I'm not sure exactly what those numbers represent, but it's what comes up on his meter. Curiously, DHDT comes in fine, whereas KNTV(75) has occasional very brief periods of pixelation, and KGO, which was not checked, also has the occasional crawling pixelation. Never seem to have the problem with KPIX/KTVU.


He also noted readings for what I believe are RF analog channels, 2 was at 12.7, 36 was null as it's within the blocked freqs, 78 was at 5.8 and HSI was 4.09.


The sense I get is that the above readings are good enough per Comcast, but not good enough for the Series 3. It also seems a bit of an anomaly to me that one channel could be 6.9 and the other be 3.9 and that still be deemed "okay". I'm not sure the relativity of those readings though, what's good, what's bad, etc.


To compound matters, Comcast is utterly useless when it comes to addressing the problem, to put it another way, they just don't. I have had numerous in person and telephone contacts with Comcast regarding this problem, and to date, I'm waiting for a response of their query of the technician. That was over a week ago...honestly, it's like talking to a group of grinning idiots, they'll tell you anything to get you off the phone or out of the office.


At this point, I don't know if it is a Comcast problem, or a problem with the S3. What I do know is that 4-6 mos ago everything was fine, I would get S3 signal readings in the low 90's, whereas today they are in the low 80's, sometimes below, currently getting uncorrectable errors, where in the past I never got them.


So, I will probably get to the point where I'll take a hammer and start busting things up in the Comcast office(like that lady did back east







) to get their attention.


----------



## tcho82

I'm a newb here so go easy if this has been discussed in the last 148 pages.


I live in Fremont, in a large apt complex. I have comcast HSI and basic cable ($13). I have an Olevia 37 inch with a QAM tuner. I thought I would be able to pick up non-encrypted Local HD channels, but they seem to be all scrambled.


The only ones I pick up are odd ball channels.


What do I need to do to pick up the channels?


I currently have the signal from the wall jack going into a splitter which splits the signal between the Cable Modem and the Tivo Series 2 (non-HD). The TIVO coax line out then goes directly to the TV.


I had this exact setup at my home in Chicago before moving out here and it worked wonderfully. Is there something else that needs to be done? All I want are the local channels in HD. I can't pickup anything over the air.


----------



## doc_co




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/12470031
> 
> 
> I'm in San Mateo and I have the same problem for USAHD. I'm skeptical about calling comcast to fix it. Has anyone done that yet?



I'm in 95116 and channel 750 is DSCHD (Discovery channel HD). I'm learning toward the filter problem as I have 3 boxes (all from Comcast) and none of them can get 750 working. My house is only 2 years old so I'm pretty sure the wiring is fine. I'll give Comcast a call tonight and see what they can do about it. I have Limited Basic + digital preferred so I should have DSCHD in my line up. It is part of Limited Basic in my area.


----------



## Fab2007

I'm actually sure that the USAHD is due to the filter, as I can see the frequency in the diagnostics and it's filtered out. I'm not sure Comcast will remove my filter if I don't update from Limited Basic. Let me know how it goes with you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doc_co* /forum/post/12470720
> 
> 
> I'm in 95116 and channel 750 is DSCHD (Discovery channel HD). I'm learning toward the filter problem as I have 3 boxes (all from Comcast) and none of them can get 750 working. My house is only 2 years old so I'm pretty sure the wiring is fine. I'll give Comcast a call tonight and see what they can do about it. I have Limited Basic + digital preferred so I should have DSCHD in my line up. It is part of Limited Basic in my area.


----------



## hiker

FWIW, I have TiVo Series3 (cablecards) and DCT-6200 STB with Limited Basic (w/filter) and 738 USAHD comes in fine at 195 MHz.


----------



## juancmjr

According to the Press Democrat...

http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/articl...24/1033/NEWS01


----------



## Fab2007

I also have a Series 3 w/ cablecards, but my USAHD frequency is 495 MHz.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12471116
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have TiVo Series3 (cablecards) and DCT-6200 STB with Limited Basic (w/filter) and 738 USAHD comes in fine at 195 MHz.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcho82* /forum/post/12470688
> 
> 
> I'm a newb here so go easy if this has been discussed in the last 148 pages.
> 
> 
> I live in Fremont, in a large apt complex. I have comcast HSI and basic cable ($13). I have an Olevia 37 inch with a QAM tuner. I thought I would be able to pick up non-encrypted Local HD channels, but they seem to be all scrambled.
> 
> 
> The only ones I pick up are odd ball channels.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to pick up the channels?
> 
> 
> I currently have the signal from the wall jack going into a splitter which splits the signal between the Cable Modem and the Tivo Series 2 (non-HD). The TIVO coax line out then goes directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> I had this exact setup at my home in Chicago before moving out here and it worked wonderfully. Is there something else that needs to be done? All I want are the local channels in HD. I can't pickup anything over the air.



Unless your apartment complex is doing something to the channels (which they're probably not) you should get all of the network channels. Are you getting any of channels (i.e. SD)? What are the "odd ball" channels?


As for OTA, you should get a decent signal from both Sutro and Mt. Bruno. Is there anything specifically blocking your view from the west and north-west?


----------



## tcho82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12471751
> 
> 
> Unless your apartment complex is doing something to the channels (which they're probably not) you should get all of the network channels. Are you getting any of channels (i.e. SD)? What are the "odd ball" channels?
> 
> 
> As for OTA, you should get a decent signal from both Sutro and Mt. Bruno. Is there anything specifically blocking your view from the west and north-west?



I get standard def channesl for my Tivo. Up to about 35, food network. The only channels I got on digital stations were random public access or infomercial type channels. No local main stations. I'm going to have to go back home and re try it all though. I just assumed that it was scrambled out here, until I got on the web and started to search and found this forum and thread.


As for OTA, I had a directional antenna that worked wonderfully getting signals from Chicago over 50 miles away at my house. The same antenna only will pick up CW in HD at my apt. There are other apts blocking a direct view. I'm on the 2nd floor facing another 3 floor apt.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12471664
> 
> 
> According to the Press Democrat...
> 
> http://www1.pressdemocrat.com/articl...24/1033/NEWS01



There's a map in the hard copy. Areas lit up are Bennett Valley from Bennett Valley Road at Summerfield and out, and Petaluma Hill Road at what looks to be Kawana Springs south to Mountain View Rd. Should be great for folks in that area, although the area off Petaluma Hill Road is misleading as there's hardly any homes in that area. In fact, there's not a lot of homes in either of those areas.


A long ways from my domicile, as usual...still nothing to get exited about, and they can't be bothered to fix what I do have.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12472098
> 
> 
> Areas lit up are Bennett Valley from Bennett Valley Road at Summerfield and out...
> 
> 
> A long ways from my domicile, as usual...still nothing to get exited about



Bennett Valley Road at Summerfield is JasonQG's area from what he told me. Jason, did you get your new channels yet? Monty ward are you in this area as well?


As for the new service area, same here keenan. Long way from where I live. *D'OH*!!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/12472473
> 
> 
> Bennett Valley Road at Summerfield is JasonQG's area from what he told me. Jason, did you get your new channels yet? Monty ward are you in this area as well?
> 
> 
> As for the new service area, same here keenan. Long way from where I live. *D'OH*!!



Nothing yet. Based on the map, I think I'm too far north. And note that the map key says it's areas that are going to be upgraded by January 1st, not even the areas that are going live today. I don't think any of us are getting the upgrade for a while yet....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12472686
> 
> 
> Nothing yet. Based on the map, I think I'm too far north. And note that the map key says it's areas that are going to be upgraded by January 1st, not even the areas that are going live today. I don't think any of us are getting the upgrade for a while yet....



Yeah, as I noted, those areas that are shaded in the map contain very few homes, looks good for a front page article, but is really of little substance. It's basically a carrot dangling promo for Comcast, and the PD bit into hard(front page no less).


Matanzas Creek Winery probably got more HD channels today.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12472804
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I noted, those areas that are shaded in the map contain very few homes, looks good for a front page article, but is really of little substance. It's basically a carrot dangling promo for Comcast, and the PD bit into hard(front page no less).
> 
> 
> Matanzas Creek Winery probably got more HD channels today.



I was actually starting to feel a little optimistic when I saw _three_ Comcast trucks in the neighborhood yesterday. I think now I'll revert to my prediction of 2010. It may still be accurate.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12472932
> 
> 
> I was actually starting to feel a little optimistic when I saw _three_ Comcast trucks in the neighborhood yesterday. I think now I'll revert to my prediction of 2010. It may still be accurate.



lol..probably.


I just returned an "urgent" call from DirecTV about upgrading my HD equipment. I was going to go with Comcast at my 2nd HDTV in another part of the house, but because we're still waiting for Comcast in my area, with no idea on when the upgrade will happen, I took DirecTV's offer to bring out another HD-DVR for that TV, for free! That makes 2 HD-DVRs from DirecTV in 4 mos for a total cost of $80.


----------



## JasonQG

With the amount of money you spend on various HD services, I'm surprised Comcast hasn't started their upgrades at your house specifically.


----------



## montyward

I'm in Rincon Valley, Winding Creek at Middle Rincon. I actually just signed up for an install for the 26th of December and bought an XPS 420 with dual ocur tuners. I thought the rollout would be sooner and hopefully it will be to my side of town. If I have to wait until the end of 2008, i'll be a bit tee'd off, mostly at myself.


I'm reasonably happy with Dish Network and the VIP 622, but I miss FSN-HD and KQED.


I got digital preferred with HDTV for $45 /month for a year. Once I feel the OCUR system is stable, I'll probably ditch the Dish.


Good to see a quorum from people in Santa Rosa on this board.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/12473274
> 
> 
> With the amount of money you spend on various HD services, I'm surprised Comcast hasn't started their upgrades at your house specifically.



lol...Comcast only gets $20 a month from me, and that's all they'll ever get until they upgrade the system.


On the areas that have been lit up, I think that's the same general area where AT&T has their U-verse thing, could be a contributing factor on why those areas were first.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12473029
> 
> 
> lol..probably.
> 
> 
> I just returned an "urgent" call from DirecTV about upgrading my HD equipment. I was going to go with Comcast at my 2nd HDTV in another part of the house, but because we're still waiting for Comcast in my area, with no idea on when the upgrade will happen, I took DirecTV's offer to bring out another HD-DVR for that TV, for free! That makes 2 HD-DVRs from DirecTV in 4 mos for a total cost of $80.



Would you be shocked to learn that DirecTV tracks where Comcast is doing upgrades and aggressively offers folks upgrades to help fend off churn? 


thx

mike


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12474092
> 
> 
> Would you be shocked to learn that DirecTV tracks where Comcast is doing upgrades and aggressively offers folks upgrades...



No wonder why we get at least 4 letters a week from DirecTV asking us to sign up... satellite service permeates my neighborhood; lots of Spanish speakers for soccer channels. Talk about spying!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12474092
> 
> 
> Would you be shocked to learn that DirecTV tracks where Comcast is doing upgrades and aggressively offers folks upgrades to help fend off churn?
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



No, I wouldn't. 3 months ago DirecTV wouldn't even consider swapping my HR10-250 for the MPEG4 DVR for free, as of a week ago they couldn't get it to me fast enough, the number they left was a direct line to a live person who answered on the 2nd ring







and he had an install date of 1 week away(couldn't take advantage of the install date, won't be around), the point being of course, DirecTV isn't messing around, as you say, they are definitely going after current and new subs. The whole call couldn't have taken more than 10mins.


OTOH, I can't even get Comcast to be courteous enough to respond to my signal strength problems. The contrast between DirecTV and Comcast customer service for me lately is literally night and day.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcho82* /forum/post/12470688
> 
> 
> basic cable ($13)



There's a trap on your line. Probably will have to subscribe to Standard cable ($50 or so) to get them to take it off.


----------



## lichen86

Hi Everyone-


I live off of Kawana Springs in Santa Rosa and I can report there has been no change in my cable as of yet. I even rebooted my Motorola box and there has been no change, no on demand, no additional channels, and no picture quality improvements.


Thanks for all the great info on this board!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lichen86* /forum/post/12476302
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> 
> I live off of Kawana Springs in Santa Rosa and I can report there has been no change in my cable as of yet. I even rebooted my Motorola box and there has been no change, no on demand, no additional channels, and no picture quality improvements.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the great info on this board!



Thanks for the info, it appears the nodes lit up today were basically in open space areas.


----------



## nickybo

Check out this story at engadgethd:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/12/12...ew-hd-options/ 


Looks like our comcast brethren in the midwest are getting Sci-Fi HD. Any chance that we'll be getting it any time soon?


----------



## walk

any time soon = in time for BSG


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12475173
> 
> 
> There's a trap on your line. Probably will have to subscribe to Standard cable ($50 or so) to get them to take it off.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcho82* /forum/post/12471946
> 
> 
> I get standard def channesl for my Tivo. Up to about 35, food network. The only channels I got on digital stations were random public access or infomercial type channels. No local main stations. I'm going to have to go back home and re try it all though. I just assumed that it was scrambled out here, until I got on the web and started to search and found this forum and thread.



I also have the $13 basic service and the filter on my cable is a band-stop that blocks only the analog channels from the high 30s to the high 60s and does not affect HD clear QAM reception on my DTV. I have had trouble lately using the TV's auto scan to discover the HDTV channels though and I think that this had to do with Comcast's now-you-see-it-now-you-don't PSIP stream on those channels.


I suggest that you first of all directly connect your TV to the wall cable outlet without any splitters (for testing) and redo the scan. Then, assuming that fails, check out the SiliconDust channel listing for your zip code and try manually adding the indicated channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Comcast is coming by today. I'm still looking out my window for pigs flying as I actually got a knowledgeable CSR. What I was asking before was that if anyone knew what QAM channel 750 is on. According to my HDHR scan I have a couple encrypted channels at 125 and nothing above that.


BTW, I was just checking the channel and before switching the STB was tuned to KNTV which was running the first PSA I've seen for the digital transition.


----------



## smadden

Hey Everyone,


First off, thanks for all of the freely given information here. It really helped me put my system together at home. One of thing things I found difficult was piecing together an entire story about acquiring HD. Through lots of research, I finally was able to figure out what I needed to do, but it did take awhile.


Because of all the help I received, I went ahead and wrote up my entire experience on my site (including any relevant research tidbits), but the forums won't allow me to link until after three posts (spam-prevention).


It's currently the first post at pixelnomad dot com, if anyone thinks its valuable, let me know and I'll post a few more times so I can link it up. Or, feel free to link it up yourself. If anything is egregiously wrong, I'd be happy to update it.


Thanks again everyone, I am thoroughly enjoying my glorious HD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smadden* /forum/post/12482008
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> First off, thanks for all of the freely given information here. It really helped me put my system together at home. One of thing things I found difficult was piecing together an entire story about acquiring HD. Through lots of research, I finally was able to figure out what I needed to do, but it did take awhile.
> 
> 
> Because of all the help I received, I went ahead and wrote up my entire experience on my site (including any relevant research tidbits), but the forums won't allow me to link until after three posts (spam-prevention).
> 
> 
> It's currently the first post at pixelnomad dot com, if anyone thinks its valuable, let me know and I'll post a few more times so I can link it up. Or, feel free to link it up yourself. If anything is egregiously wrong, I'd be happy to update it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I am thoroughly enjoying my glorious HD.



I'd like to read it as I'm sure others here would as well. Just type the link with a "dot" instead of the "." Or PM me, I can post it.


----------



## tcho82

I did a rescan again today and do get the QAM channels now. It was really odd though, because the last time I did it, every local channel was scrambled.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smadden* /forum/post/12482008
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> First off, thanks for all of the freely given information here. It really helped me put my system together at home. One of thing things I found difficult was piecing together an entire story about acquiring HD. Through lots of research, I finally was able to figure out what I needed to do, but it did take awhile.
> 
> 
> Because of all the help I received, I went ahead and wrote up my entire experience on my site (including any relevant research tidbits), but the forums won't allow me to link until after three posts (spam-prevention).
> 
> 
> It's currently the first post at pixelnomad dot com, if anyone thinks its valuable, let me know and I'll post a few more times so I can link it up. Or, feel free to link it up yourself. If anything is egregiously wrong, I'd be happy to update it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone, I am thoroughly enjoying my glorious HD.


 http://pixelnomad.com/archives/2007/...l_hdtv_in_san/ 

Pixelnomad. Cheap Local HDTV in San Francisco

_"One thing that resonated was that Comcast charges different prices in different regions and gives different answers pretty much every time you contact them"_


lol...ain't that the truth.


----------



## Poochie

I've had a recurring problem with FSN-HD (720) in Sunnyvale. For the last few Sharks games, the channel doesn't come in at all. I was able to receive this in the past. I am still able to receive other premium HD channels (DiscHD, ESPN-HD) as well as the unencrypted ones like FOX/ABC/CBS/NBC and other non-HD digital channels, including Tuesday's Sharks game on FSNPlus. So I don't think the CableCards are completely inoperative. I'm using a TiVo S3 with 2 CableCards, and I'm subscribed to Digital Classic + expanded basic.


What I've noticed: when I go into the Diagnostics menu of the TiVo S3, it shows the cablecard associated with channel 720 tuned to 105000kHz (105MHz), and flipping between "QAM64" and "QAM256" mode. I'd speculate that is not a good sign [I believe everything digital should be QAM256] and showing no signs of locking onto a signal.


Anyone else seeing this? Is this maybe a sign that my area is in the midst of the much-awaited upgrade (I'm between Fair Oaks & Wolfe, between El Camino and Old San Francisco)? Any recommendations?


I've been resorting to watching the games recorded on the trusty TiVo S1 from FSN...argh!


----------



## Brian Conrad

The tech was just here. Apparently if you have a "grandfathered" package (I have Digital Gold) 750 isn't with it. They'll upgrade to Digital Preferred for the same price but I would lose Showtime for Starz (rather lose HBO for Starz). The tech agreed with me that the channel should show a "not authorized" message instead of the "one moment please." They probably didn't need to send out a tech for this but I would say things aren't quite sorted out with these channel changes.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12484804
> 
> 
> The tech was just here. Apparently if you have a "grandfathered" package (I have Digital Gold) 750 isn't with it. They'll upgrade to Digital Preferred for the same price but I would lose Showtime for Starz (rather lose HBO for Starz). The tech agreed with me that the channel should show a "not authorized" message instead of the "one moment please." They probably didn't need to send out a tech for this but I would say things aren't quite sorted out with these channel changes.



So what did you end up doing? I caved a long time ago...when the first HD channel was added and was NOT added to old AT&T-style lineup.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Nothing for the moment. I would probably watch Showtime more than Discovery anyway. I just thought it was a technical problem that needed looking into.


----------



## drew138

I'm instaling my Tivo HD next week and had a few questions. I live in San Francisco and I currently have the Comcast HD DVR and plan on dumping it for the T-HD. But I still want to be able to access the On Demand and HD OnDemand so I was going to ask Comcast to swap out my DVR for the non-DVR-HD-STB.


Does anyone know the model # of the non-DVR-HD-STB they use and if it has HDMI?


Does anyone know if I will need 1 multi-stream cablecard; or 2 cablecards for the T-HD?[/b]


Anyone attempt this setup? Anyone have any slick ideas on how to best integrate the standard HD-STB to access OnDemand? My current plan is to use a HDMI switcher, but I don't know if the STB has HDMI or not?


Thanks!


Drew


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12474462
> 
> 
> OTOH, I can't even get Comcast to be courteous enough to respond to my signal strength problems. The contrast between DirecTV and Comcast customer service for me lately is literally night and day.



Comcast customer service is awesome as long as you don't need to call them


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/12485752
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I will need 1 multi-stream cablecard; or 2 cablecards for the T-HD?



You need 1 M-stream card for the TiVo HD. The S3 needs 2 M-stream or 2 S-Stream cards.


I don't know the new CableCARD HD STBs they are giving out. The last I remember was the DCT-6200 which was an integrated unit. Probably if you look on Motorola's site for the DCH series you'll find what you are looking for, or Dave can chime in.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drew138* /forum/post/12485752
> 
> 
> Anyone attempt this setup? Anyone have any slick ideas on how to best integrate the standard HD-STB to access OnDemand? My current plan is to use a HDMI switcher, but I don't know if the STB has HDMI or not?



DCT-6200 has DVI if you don't need audio over HDMI, then its good enough. I haven't heard of any later non-DVR HD boxes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12486634
> 
> 
> Comcast customer service is awesome as long as you don't need to call them













All kidding aside, it's just this sort of thing that reinforces the public's low opinion of cable companies. The bottom line is it's really nothing more than a business decision, if they really cared, they would fix it. But, until the do nothing/don't care approach starts to eat at the bottom line due to sub erosion, it's what we'll continue to get, crappy-ass customer service.


Still waiting for a response from last contact with them, of course, as soon as I saw her write the info on a sticky note I knew that was as far as it was going to go, no doubt the trash can was where it was going to end up.


I'll be out in my garage in the morning looking for the biggest hammer I have, in fact, I have a nice little shorty sledge that will be perfect.


----------



## marswill

I got the Comcast HD service a couple of weeks ago. They installed a Motorola DCH3200 STB. I'm currently using the HDMI output. The manual for this STB is available online.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12486891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, it's just this sort of thing that reinforces the public's low opinion of cable companies. The bottom line is it's really nothing more than a business decision, if they really cared, they would fix it. But, until the do nothing/don't care approach starts to eat at the bottom line due to sub erosion, it's what we'll continue to get, crappy-ass customer service.
> 
> 
> Still waiting for a response from last contact with them, of course, as soon as I saw her write the info on a sticky note I knew that was as far as it was going to go, no doubt the trash can was where it was going to end up.
> 
> 
> I'll be out in my garage in the morning looking for the biggest hammer I have, in fact, I have a nice little shorty sledge that will be perfect.





So, My dad bought an HDTV. Ordered Triple Play. First appointment was cancelled. The second appiontment-some guy in a private pick-up truck shows up. Disconnects the SD Tivo Dad has temporarily hooked up. Installs a SD STB?? Admits that he has no HD boxes with him. Comes back the next day. Unhooks everything from the TV (HD-DVD, STB and the coax used for QAM). Hooks up the Motto, my dad sees an HD channel come up but the guy is stating that there is something wrong...7 calls to comcast...the guy goes to his truck and leaves???? He took the box with him but leaves everything unplugged.


OK this morning I am reviewing my comcast bill becasue it is $45 more then usual. There is a PPV charge for a fight on 11/23. I was home and I know know one ordered it. We have never used PPV. First CSR stated that "these boxes do not make mistakes"-no way to reverse the charge. THe Supervisor-very friendly and polite. Does some "research." He agrees to reverse the charge. What a waste of our time.


I call Directtv every day hoping to get someone to waive the $199 HD-DVR fee. THey wont do it in my area. I think I am going to go for it anyway. I should be day dreaming about sex, instead I enjoy dreaming about telling the retention department way I am cancelling my subscription. Thats not right


gb


----------



## drew138




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/12487579
> 
> 
> I got the Comcast HD service a couple of weeks ago. They installed a Motorola DCH3200 STB. I'm currently using the HDMI output. The manual for this STB is available online.



Does anyone know if this box is available in San Francisco. Looks nice!

http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...?productID=518


----------



## Keenan

I notice that box and the 3416 have 54MHz to 864MHz tuners, I guess having a 1GHz system is not such a big deal after all, at least for now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12488539
> 
> 
> So, My dad bought an HDTV. Ordered Triple Play. First appointment was cancelled. The second appiontment-some guy in a private pick-up truck shows up. Disconnects the SD Tivo Dad has temporarily hooked up. Installs a SD STB?? Admits that he has no HD boxes with him. Comes back the next day. Unhooks everything from the TV (HD-DVD, STB and the coax used for QAM). Hooks up the Motto, my dad sees an HD channel come up but the guy is stating that there is something wrong...7 calls to comcast...the guy goes to his truck and leaves???? He took the box with him but leaves everything unplugged.
> 
> 
> OK this morning I am reviewing my comcast bill becasue it is $45 more then usual. There is a PPV charge for a fight on 11/23. I was home and I know know one ordered it. We have never used PPV. First CSR stated that "these boxes do not make mistakes"-no way to reverse the charge. THe Supervisor-very friendly and polite. Does some "research." He agrees to reverse the charge. What a waste of our time.
> 
> 
> I call Directtv every day hoping to get someone to waive the $199 HD-DVR fee. THey wont do it in my area. I think I am going to go for it anyway. I should be day dreaming about sex, instead I enjoy dreaming about telling the retention department way I am cancelling my subscription. Thats not right
> 
> 
> gb



That sort of service is just so unacceptable, yet they get away with it all the time. Evidently it's cheaper for Comcast to continue to provide crappy service, until such time, the amount of customers leaving warrants an investment in improving it.


Regarding DirecTV, have you asked about getting some programming credits? They seem to give them away like candy with HBO and SHO subscriptions.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The problem is we're seeing the Peter Principle applied to a large corporation. The larger it gets the more incompetent it becomes. Look at what they did yesterday. If the CSR I talked to had contacted or been able to contact the headend tech then the issue could have been resolved in a minute over phone without the service call. I'll stick to my grandfathered package for now because if I change I'll get the new package for the same price but according to the web site the price doubles after 3 months. No way that package is worth that. Neither is the lineup information in the November bill in any way complete enough for anyone to figure any changes out and really neither is the web site (which is not up to date at all for lineup). It's a scam plain and simple. We need to seriously regulate large cable monopolies or break them up.


----------



## GBruno

Keenan,

Good advice for setting up Direct-thanks.


THere is a rumor on the Monterey/Santa Cruz HD thread that we will finally be getting ABC-HD from comcast (at least during primetime). I am not sure what I am going to do (other than call comcast and compalin whenever they mess up). I really dont want to go with Direct-I dont need 80 to 150 HD channels. I watch about 10 max. ABC-HD is #1 on my want list. But I have little patience for substandard service-particualry if there is a better option.


I am grateful for this Forum. Without it I would be getting even less for my money than I get now!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12491996
> 
> 
> The problem is we're seeing the Peter Principle applied to a large corporation. The larger it gets the more incompetent it becomes. Look at what they did yesterday. If the CSR I talked to had contacted or been able to contact the headend tech then the issue could have been resolved in a minute over phone without the service call. I'll stick to my grandfathered package for now because if I change I'll get the new package for the same price but according to the web site the price doubles after 3 months. No way that package is worth that. Neither is the lineup information in the November bill in any way complete enough for anyone to figure any changes out and really neither is the web site (which is not up to date at all for lineup). It's a scam plain and simple. We need to seriously regulate large cable monopolies or break them up.



It would take a lot to convince me that some of that incompetence isn't by design though. It's sort of like gas tanks on Pintos, it was cheaper to pay the insurance claims than reworking the design so that they were safer.


For every customer who they totally crap-on customer service-wise, there's probably 10 who have no problems. Comcast isn't in the customer service business, they're in it to make money, and if that means a percentage of their subs are dissatisfied with their performance, who cares, as long as it isn't effecting the bottom line.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12493061
> 
> 
> .....It's sort of like gas tanks on Pintos, it was cheaper to pay the insurance claims than reworking the design so that they were safer.



Geeze.....I can't win









I had one of those "exploding" Pintos for my very first car, and now I have Comcast!


----------



## Derek87

anyone else having problems in Santa Clara...just got off the phone after an hour with Comcast with a regression of service.


i turned on the TV this afternoon to see that most of my Digital Classic HD channels were "not authorized (except for National Geographic, History, ESPNs and TBS)"...called...the guy monkeyed around with a lots of things including having me unplug (rather than hit the box from his end initially)...to make a long story short...now after all his handy work, i have no HD beyond the main stations except for national geographic. sigh!


he confirmed that my limited basic + HD + digital classic should give me everything except NFLHD and the premiums.


the only consolation i got was he offered me free HBO and Starz for the year but quite honestly, that is of no interest to me as the only thing that will come of that is that i'll forget next year that i had such a deal and call to cancel when noticed my bill went up (yes, i do watch _that little_ TV...if it weren't for ESPN or FSN-HD, i probably would just do limited basic + HD...or the former if and when i upgrade my TV to one with built in QAM)


anyway, i'm sitting here now witha box that he claims will fix itself in up to 3 hrs. i don't have much hope that such is the case, so i guess i'll swap it out at the local office tomorrow. fun fun (not!).


i have a 6200 and he said to ask for a 3200.


what do you guys think? i guess newer is better?


my only concern is that i'll now lose my nice calibration i had that i set up when INHD had test patterns to set up my TV. oh well. (the rep claimed that there is a test pattern on one of the other channels. anyone know where to find that? he unfortunately couldn't recall...







)


----------



## Mike C

Same problem tonight here in Fremont, same lame answer reset the box and wait a couple hours for the channels to filter in. Cost going up and service is going down.


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12494161
> 
> 
> anyone else having problems in Santa Clara...just got off the phone after an hour with Comcast with a regression of service.
> 
> 
> i turned on the TV this afternoon to see that most of my Digital Classic HD channels were "not authorized (except for National Geographic, History, ESPNs and TBS)"...called...the guy monkeyed around with a lots of things including having me unplug (rather than hit the box from his end initially)...to make a long story short...now after all his handy work, i have no HD beyond the main stations except for national geographic. sigh!
> 
> 
> he confirmed that my limited basic + HD + digital classic should give me everything except NFLHD and the premiums.
> 
> 
> the only consolation i got was he offered me free HBO and Starz for the year but quite honestly, that is of no interest to me as the only thing that will come of that is that i'll forget next year that i had such a deal and call to cancel when noticed my bill went up (yes, i do watch _that little_ TV...if it weren't for ESPN or FSN-HD, i probably would just do limited basic + HD...or the former if and when i upgrade my TV to one with built in QAM)
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm sitting here now witha box that he claims will fix itself in up to 3 hrs. i don't have much hope that such is the case, so i guess i'll swap it out at the local office tomorrow. fun fun (not!).
> 
> 
> i have a 6200 and he said to ask for a 3200.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? i guess newer is better?
> 
> 
> my only concern is that i'll now lose my nice calibration i had that i set up when INHD had test patterns to set up my TV. oh well. (the rep claimed that there is a test pattern on one of the other channels. anyone know where to find that? he unfortunately couldn't recall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## doc_co




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12494161
> 
> 
> anyone else having problems in Santa Clara...just got off the phone after an hour with Comcast with a regression of service.
> 
> 
> i turned on the TV this afternoon to see that most of my Digital Classic HD channels were "not authorized (except for National Geographic, History, ESPNs and TBS)"...called...the guy monkeyed around with a lots of things including having me unplug (rather than hit the box from his end initially)...to make a long story short...now after all his handy work, i have no HD beyond the main stations except for national geographic. sigh!
> 
> 
> he confirmed that my limited basic + HD + digital classic should give me everything except NFLHD and the premiums.
> 
> 
> the only consolation i got was he offered me free HBO and Starz for the year but quite honestly, that is of no interest to me as the only thing that will come of that is that i'll forget next year that i had such a deal and call to cancel when noticed my bill went up (yes, i do watch _that little_ TV...if it weren't for ESPN or FSN-HD, i probably would just do limited basic + HD...or the former if and when i upgrade my TV to one with built in QAM)
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm sitting here now witha box that he claims will fix itself in up to 3 hrs. i don't have much hope that such is the case, so i guess i'll swap it out at the local office tomorrow. fun fun (not!).
> 
> 
> i have a 6200 and he said to ask for a 3200.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? i guess newer is better?
> 
> 
> my only concern is that i'll now lose my nice calibration i had that i set up when INHD had test patterns to set up my TV. oh well. (the rep claimed that there is a test pattern on one of the other channels. anyone know where to find that? he unfortunately couldn't recall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



What did you do to get him give you free HBO and Starz? I have the same problem but when I called, the rep didn't say anything, he just scheduled a technician visit for me and asked me to call back when it is fixed so they will credit me for the lost service.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12486891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, it's just this sort of thing that reinforces the public's low opinion of cable companies. The bottom line is it's really nothing more than a business decision, if they really cared, they would fix it. But, until the do nothing/don't care approach starts to eat at the bottom line due to sub erosion, it's what we'll continue to get, crappy-ass customer service.



I was surprised to see what kind of CS you get when you have true cable competition, not this DTV/Dish-style competition where you need a dish, new wiring, new PVR, new remote codes, etc.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...57#post5787557 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TroyB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had Comcast in California, moved to Ohio and have WOW, they are probably the most customer oriented cable company I have dealt with. Cable cards are supposed to be free 1st card 2nd card $3. When I called to schedule cable hookup, they waived the 2nd card fee, gave me HD pak for free, then they missed their appointment and installation was free, along with $10 credit each month for a year because of it. Cheaper prices than surrounding cable companies. Plus guarateed cable rates until 2010. Where I live I have a choice between WOW, Insight, or Time Warner all three run down my street, I guess that is what competition does.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12494700
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see what kind of CS you get when you have true cable competition, not this DTV/Dish-style competition where you need a dish, new wiring, new PVR, new remote codes, etc.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...57#post5787557



Indeed, in fact, I've seen reports that indicate where there are over-builders the cable TV rates are some 20-30% lower for a given lineup/services when compared to where there is no competition, such as the bay area.


Bottom line being, you know they can charge less, and you know they can provide better service, _but only if they have to due to competition._ Otherwise, it's sticky notes about a service problem followup, no return phone calls, just a general "who cares" attitude.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12486677
> 
> 
> I don't know the new CableCARD HD STBs they are giving out. The last I remember was the DCT-6200 which was an integrated unit. Probably if you look on Motorola's site for the DCH series you'll find what you are looking for, or Dave can chime in.



DCH3200s should be all over in ADS areas. Asking for HDMI is the key to that, the former HD boxes were not HDMI.


I've got a Q.

What's the feeling toward having to update CableCard TVs to use M-Cards? Most work fine with S-Cards, but some are picky with the M. It hurts to tell a customer "your TV needs a BIOS update". That's what you get when you have the privilege of owning your own.


I can see it now when things get all connected and high tech - "I cant start dinner because I need to defrag my refrigerator."


----------



## Fab2007

Same exact prob in san mateo (w/ same programming packages btw)

all I'm left with are 2 espn, hd theater and ngchd (no history hd for me).

At least I'm happy the guy didn't lie when he said other people had the same issue in the area



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12494161
> 
> 
> anyone else having problems in Santa Clara...just got off the phone after an hour with Comcast with a regression of service.
> 
> 
> i turned on the TV this afternoon to see that most of my Digital Classic HD channels were "not authorized (except for National Geographic, History, ESPNs and TBS)"...called...the guy monkeyed around with a lots of things including having me unplug (rather than hit the box from his end initially)...to make a long story short...now after all his handy work, i have no HD beyond the main stations except for national geographic. sigh!
> 
> 
> he confirmed that my limited basic + HD + digital classic should give me everything except NFLHD and the premiums.
> 
> 
> the only consolation i got was he offered me free HBO and Starz for the year but quite honestly, that is of no interest to me as the only thing that will come of that is that i'll forget next year that i had such a deal and call to cancel when noticed my bill went up (yes, i do watch _that little_ TV...if it weren't for ESPN or FSN-HD, i probably would just do limited basic + HD...or the former if and when i upgrade my TV to one with built in QAM)
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm sitting here now witha box that he claims will fix itself in up to 3 hrs. i don't have much hope that such is the case, so i guess i'll swap it out at the local office tomorrow. fun fun (not!).
> 
> 
> i have a 6200 and he said to ask for a 3200.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? i guess newer is better?
> 
> 
> my only concern is that i'll now lose my nice calibration i had that i set up when INHD had test patterns to set up my TV. oh well. (the rep claimed that there is a test pattern on one of the other channels. anyone know where to find that? he unfortunately couldn't recall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/12495027
> 
> 
> DCH3200s should be all over in ADS areas. Asking for HDMI is the key to that, the former HD boxes were not HDMI.
> 
> 
> I've got a Q.
> 
> What's the feeling toward having to update CableCard TVs to use M-Cards? Most work fine with S-Cards, but some are picky with the M. It hurts to tell a customer "your TV needs a BIOS update". That's what you get when you have the privilege of owning your own.
> 
> 
> I can see it now when things get all connected and high tech - "I cant start dinner because I need to defrag my refrigerator."



This didn't have to be this way. If cablelabs just certified gear that properly interfaced to card itself and didn't try and encrypt data between the card and the host (thereby assuring no equipment that Cablelabs didn't specifically approve would work), this wouldn't be so unreliable.


When the design of a system is so optimized to preventing unauthorized operation with "unapproved" devices (not unauthorized reception of programming - that's a different function and unrelated to the cards not working in devices), one should not be shocked that things fail to work right a fair amount of the time.


Thanks,

mike


----------



## Derek87

i actually didn't ask for it. he offered it. actually, i really think the tech wasn't very experienced. he was trying blindly to get things to work, so he added HBO and Starz to see if those would come through ok (they did).


i know, most people probably think i'm lame that i turned it down (my friend told me so







), and in hindsight, maybe i should have kept it...but i decided to just avoid the hassle and i was sort of hoping he would give me some other credit instead (wishful thinking).


But as the subject line above says: things are ok now. weird...guess it saves me a trip to Comcast tomorrow.


proving i'm a total oddball, i actually don't mind the component connections to my TV since i only have one HDMI on my old (2.5 yr?) Sharp Aquos and moreover, my panel was calibrated from the old days when they always had the test pattern on INHD.


are other people back up and running?


(BTW, 750 is still lame: audio is fine, but video is pixelated...)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doc_co* /forum/post/12494659
> 
> 
> What did you do to get him give you free HBO and Starz? I have the same problem but when I called, the rep didn't say anything, he just scheduled a technician visit for me and asked me to call back when it is fixed so they will credit me for the lost service.


----------



## Mike C

Started working again last night around 11pm. Two calls to Comcast, second one resulted in a trouble ticket then later that night they started working again.


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/12496003
> 
> 
> i actually didn't ask for it. he offered it. actually, i really think the tech wasn't very experienced. he was trying blindly to get things to work, so he added HBO and Starz to see if those would come through ok (they did).
> 
> 
> i know, most people probably think i'm lame that i turned it down (my friend told me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and in hindsight, maybe i should have kept it...but i decided to just avoid the hassle and i was sort of hoping he would give me some other credit instead (wishful thinking).
> 
> 
> But as the subject line above says: things are ok now. weird...guess it saves me a trip to Comcast tomorrow.
> 
> 
> proving i'm a total oddball, i actually don't mind the component connections to my TV since i only have one HDMI on my old (2.5 yr?) Sharp Aquos and moreover, my panel was calibrated from the old days when they always had the test pattern on INHD.
> 
> 
> are other people back up and running?
> 
> 
> (BTW, 750 is still lame: audio is fine, but video is pixelated...)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/12495027
> 
> 
> I've got a Q.
> 
> What's the feeling toward having to update CableCard TVs to use M-Cards? Most work fine with S-Cards, but some are picky with the M. It hurts to tell a customer "your TV needs a BIOS update". That's what you get when you have the privilege of owning your own.



I think that sucks, but in effect is no big deal, because CableCARDs in TVs are basically dead. If you guys need S-Card inventory for TVs, retrieve them from TiVo S3's swapping in M-Cards since the S3 can handle either in S-Mode.


The place where people care about CableCARDs is the DVR and those either from good design or being burned in the past make it simpler if not automatic to get firmware upgrades.


----------



## profitman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike C* /forum/post/12498053
> 
> 
> Started working again last night around 11pm. Two calls to Comcast, second one resulted in a trouble ticket then later that night they started working again.
> 
> 
> Mike



I had the same issue in Dublin, CA last night. I called and the guy told me they did an "audit" of services that morning and "moved the digital classic HD packages to a premium tier", "there are no digital classic HD channels now", I almost blew a gasket, they had just sent out those pricing/channel updates two weeks ago, I just hung up and was planning on going to the office on Mon in person to deal with it. 2 hours later the channels just came back on. Unbelievable customer service!









Three out of four times I've had to call that 800 number I've gotten useless tools helping me, and the 4th time I just had to tell the guy to ping my box.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *profitman* /forum/post/12499150
> 
> 
> I had the same issue in Dublin, CA last night. I called and the guy told me they did an "audit" of services that morning and "moved the digital classic HD packages to a premium tier", "there are no digital classic HD channels now",



I'm sure it doesn't really work this way, but it sounds like they don't really have control over the channels and they can walk off and join any tier they want. They only find out after the fact by doing an audit. I remember the Air Force had the same problem with the warheads.


----------



## Keenan

lol...


----------



## TivoDude

I am currently a DirecTV customer using SD only DTivos. I am interested in switching to Comcast and upgrading to a Tivo HD.


I have read a lot of this thread about how you can subscribe to just Limited Basic, Digital Classic, and cable cards.


My two questions:


1) I noticed that channel 722 is shared between VS and Golf. Is there a schedule as to what hours each is available?


2) We watch mostly locals and am mostly interested in HDTV, but there are a couple of shows my family "needs" that are still SD. I assume you still get all the SD Digitial Classic channels, but not the "expanded basic" ones? In other words, will I get Nick Toons (126) in SD, but I won't get Nickelodeon?


Thanks in advance. This is a great forum.


----------



## profitman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TivoDude* /forum/post/12504929
> 
> 
> 2) We watch mostly locals and am mostly interested in HDTV, but there are a couple of shows my family "needs" that are still SD. I assume you still get all the SD Digitial Classic channels, but not the "expanded basic" ones? In other words, will I get Nick Toons (126) in SD, but I won't get Nickelodeon?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. This is a great forum.



Your right about getting the digital classic, but not expanded basic (if that's what you want), that's how I'm set up.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TivoDude* /forum/post/12504929
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> will I get Nick Toons (126) in SD, but I won't get Nickelodeon?
> 
> ...



Yes, I get 126 with just Limited Basic and Digital Classic + all the other Digital Classic channels listed on the channel list that came with the last price sheet.


----------



## reel_fan

Anyone know if Livermore is getting M Cards? This would be for a TiVo HD.


Thanks.


----------



## tomdkat

I've been watching football games with my dad today on channels 703 (Raider game) and 705 (part of the Packers game) and we noticed this about the volume level on these channels when compared to channels 3 and 5:
The HD broadcast of the game has a lower volume than the analog broadcast
NTSC upconverted commercials on the HD channels have a MUCH louder volume than the HD games and a somewhat louder volume than HD commercials
Overall volume on the HD channels was lower than compared to the analog channels

I've got a Motorola 6200 (6200 is on a sticker on the back) silver HD cable box and I've got analog audio an connection to my Toshiba 57HX81 HD monitor. I use component video connections for video.


Any ideas as to why the audio on the HD channels is so much lower than on analog channels?


Thanks!


EDIT: I'm in Hayward.










Peace...


----------



## sfhub

Are you using RCA L/R or digital connection for the audio?


If you are using RCA L/R, look at the audio settings for the box. There is an audio setting for compression. You want this setting at high or Dolby Digital sound will sound low on RCA L/R.


It could be something else also so the more you post about the problem, the more clues we'll have.


----------



## hd-salee

Well, I knew it was too good to be true. Got a letter some time back that the upgrades to my area (Sunnyvale - Wolfe, Lawrence, El Camino, Reed) will be done between 11/15 and 12/15. It's now the 16th with no changes whatsoever. Is it possible to flame them with false advertising, but I guess that's part of comcast life! I guess I'll keep crossing my fingers and hope Santa will give us a nice present soon. A friend who lives several blocks aways got a letter showing before 1/4/08. Let's see if comcast can keep their word on this next promised date.


- Steve


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomdkat* /forum/post/12509086
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to why the audio on the HD channels is so much lower than on analog channels?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm in Hayward.



I'm in Hayward too and I have the same problem. I played with the audio settings on the Motorola box (I also have a 6200) which helped a little. I just resorted to turning up the volume on the HD channels.


----------



## sanne

Until Comcast switches over all it's analog channels to the digital domain you will have to deal with the varying volume levels.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12511079
> 
> 
> Well, I knew it was too good to be true. Got a letter some time back that the upgrades to my area (Sunnyvale - Wolfe, Lawrence, El Camino, Reed) will be done between 11/15 and 12/15. It's now the 16th with no changes whatsoever. Is it possible to flame them with false advertising, but I guess that's part of comcast life! I guess I'll keep crossing my fingers and hope Santa will give us a nice present soon. A friend who lives several blocks aways got a letter showing before 1/4/08. Let's see if comcast can keep their word on this next promised date.
> 
> 
> - Steve



I talked to a Comcast technician last month, and he said that they were behind schedule. He said sometime in January was his best guess. This is 94087.


----------



## rsra13

New HD channels!!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=956752 


... in Minnesota










I hope we receive most of those channels pretty soon. I mean, even Santa Rosa is going 1 GHZ now, we should have enough space, right???


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12516967
> 
> 
> New HD channels!!!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=956752
> 
> 
> ... in Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we receive most of those channels pretty soon. I mean, even Santa Rosa is going 1 GHZ now, we should have enough space, right???



Don't hold your breath. I live in an 850 Mhz market, and we get no more channels than a 750 Mhz market. I doubt it would be different for 1 Ghz.


Comcast is not moving urgently to roll out HD wherever they can squeeze it in.


I suspect after they and DirecTV release next quarter's results that may change.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And then they'll figure out some way to gouge even more money out of you for them rather than just creating an HD tier for those of us who almost never watch SD.


On sound switching KTVU needs to watch levels between the network feed and when they go to news as the news show is at least 4 DB louder on my system than the rest of the feeds. KNTV has the reverse problem though they don't do news in HD yet as I have to turn up their newscast. Looks like KTVU may have one or two HD field cameras now.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/12514666
> 
> 
> Until Comcast switches over all it's analog channels to the digital domain you will have to deal with the varying volume levels.



Why's that? The most emphasis in the original complaint was SD upconvert commercials, on an otherwise HD broadcast, were much louder than the audio from the HD broadcast. That sounds like a conversion audio level misconfig to me. If you can determine the source of the problem it can be addressed there for everyones' benefit.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12517425
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath. I live in an 850 Mhz market, and we get no more channels than a 750 Mhz market. I doubt it would be different for 1 Ghz.
> 
> 
> Comcast is not moving urgently to roll out HD wherever they can squeeze it in.
> 
> 
> I suspect after they and DirecTV release next quarter's results that may change.



I've noticed that current STBs only receive up to 850MHz or so, so anything beyond that is useless. Not sure what the TiVo does, but the Moto's all seem to indicate 850 as the upper freq limit.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12517864
> 
> 
> I've noticed that current STBs only receive up to 850MHz or so, so anything beyond that is useless. Not sure what the TiVo does, but the Moto's all seem to indicate 850 as the upper freq limit.



I have no evidence of this, just thinking out loud, but if the cable modem equipment can handle 1GHz, then they could move that stuff higher freeing up bandwidth below 850 that the STBs could use.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12517917
> 
> 
> I have no evidence of this, just thinking out loud, but if the cable modem equipment can handle 1GHz, then they could move that stuff higher freeing up bandwidth below 850 that the STBs could use.



Yes, I was thinking about that, in fact, I just looked at some cable modem specs yesterday, don't recall what it said though.


The Arris TM502G is good to 860MHz and the Moto SB5101 looks like 42MHz upstream, can't really tell downstream on the Moto. I guess the Arris is used in digital phone installs?

http://www.arrisi.com/product_catalo...dem_TM502G.pdf 

060510_Touchstone_Telephony_Modem_TM502G.pdf (application/pdf Object)

http://broadband.motorola.com/consum...asheet_706.pdf 

SB5101_datasheet_706.pdf (application/pdf Object)


The 3400 series is good to 864MHz and the 62/4xx series is goes to 860MHz.

http://broadband.motorola.com/catalo...4630-001-a.pdf 

Final DCT6400 Series Product Data Sheet Updated 514630-001-a.pdf (application/pdf Object)

http://broadband.motorola.com/consum...ds/DCT3400.pdf 

DCT3400.pdf (application/pdf Object)


So I'm guessing 1GHz is basically for future use, not usable for currently deployed/deploying equipment.


----------



## raghu1111

I replaced 6200 with DCH-3200 (why not!). The unit looks pretty good. I wish I could dim t he front display.


The first thing I noticed is that SD would look much darker (better in many cases) than before. I think 3200 is doing the right thing with digital channels. If someone used same settings for HD and SD, SD would have looked much duller with 62 series (to offset this, I had to use black level "Dark" for SD and black level "Light" with HD on my Panasonic). But with 3200 I don't need to do that. comparing Ch 2 and Ch 702 looks around the same (w.r.t colors). This might a big reason some thought SD looks much better. Some one mentioned with digital channels and media we should not have to use black level "Dark". I don't know if any thing other than the colors (black level) is different since I can't compare side by side.


I wonder what other stuff this box is doing better. I briefly checked response to FF/RW etc on hd OnDemand, I think it is faster.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12517425
> 
> 
> Comcast is not moving urgently to roll out HD wherever they can squeeze it in..



I thought I had read somewhere here that comcast was trying to roll out new HD each month? Has that changed after the channel renumber fiasco last month? I have to admit I'd rather not have them bother adding just a couple channels if it involves 2 weeks of guide data problems.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12517425
> 
> 
> I suspect after they and DirecTV release next quarter's results that may change.



Not sure why comcast has to wait for their public announcement of their revenue. Internally they should be well aware of how things are going.


Dear Santa, pretty please have your elves design a directv tuner card for windows media center so that I have a decent PVR alternative. Now that media center PCs with cablecard tuners can be had for cheap, this should be practical.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12518822
> 
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere here that comcast was trying to roll out new HD each month? Has that changed after the channel renumber fiasco last month? I have to admit I'd rather not have them bother adding just a couple channels if it involves 2 weeks of guide data problems.
> 
> 
> Not sure why comcast has to wait for their public announcement of their revenue. Internally they should be well aware of how things are going.
> 
> 
> Dear Santa, pretty please have your elves design a directv tuner card for windows media center so that I have a decent PVR alternative. Now that media center PCs with cablecard tuners can be had for cheap, this should be practical.



We have assertions by comcast that they will be rolling out more HD channels to remain competitive. But DirecTV rolled out over 50 national HD channels in the last 3 months and comcast rolled out 5. Well, they still carry KRON in HD - Direct can't touch that yet!


If DirecTV adds another 600,000 or more subs this quarter, mostly at the expense of Cable, then investor pressure will increase to force them to take action.


Don't get me wrong, I think quite a lot of Comcast, and have friends back in Philly who work for them. However, they are really laggards in terms of new products and services. Look at Time-Warner - they have aggressively deployed SDV as a stopgap to an all digital system, and were more aggressive in launching voice, and have signed a lot more HD programming agreements.


Comcast is pushing voice aggressively now, but has no SDV deployed, and hasn't deployed a 16/2 internet tier outside of markets that they compete with FIOS in. They upgrade plant, but offer no more channels in upgraded areas than the base 750 Mhz systems, and is behind the 8 ball on programming deals.


As for DirecTV, don't expect anything from them in terms of a "card" for media center. Their relationship with MSFT isn't very good, and they feel NO PRESSURE from cablecard in MCE since it has been a disaster from a product perspective. They are cleaning the clock of the cable guys right not just with better HD programming, but much better DVR's that even can network with PC's in the house to display music and photos on the DVR. The cable guys STB's are a joke compared to the DirecTV boxes.


Comcast has all the tools needed to wipe the floor with the DBS guys, but they got fat dumb and happy, and sat on their a** while DirecTV built new satellites and signed up a bunch of programmers. Now they need to move fast, but they really aren't set up that way.


I take that back a little - the New England division of Comcast is pretty aggressive, expect to see new products and competitive offerings there first, and eventually it'll trickle down to us here. After all, out here there is no FIOS, only the joke called U-verse from AT&T. If AT&T were as agressive as VZ on fiber deployments, Comcast would REALLY be in a fix.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12520494
> 
> 
> They are cleaning the clock of the cable guys right not just with better HD programming, but much better DVR's that even can network with PC's in the house to display music and photos on the DVR. The cable guys STB's are a joke compared to the DirecTV boxes.



Violently disagree on the dvr part, which is what I was hinting at with my Dear Santa comment. In its day, the tivo hr10-250 dvr was by far the best, thus I was with directv. Now the tivo s3 is preferable to what directv offers (no longer by that much I admit), thus I'm with comcast. Service provider that lets me use the best equipment wins. That is unless compelling content can sway the decision. But most HD content is on either provider, so it still comes down to the equipment.


----------



## wanderance

Is anyone else having wierdness with HistoryHD (758)? Every other HD channel and digital channel (from all that have looked at) have at least a 90 on the signal strength most have 95 or 100, HistoryHD is 86 and sometimes drops to an 81. It is also the only channel that will give me RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected Errors. I have noticed it will break up every few minutes now and again.


This is all based off my Series 3 and TiVoHD. Other channels that are around the same frequency (I haven't looked that closely) come in fine as well. Of course the one problem channel I have has to be HistoryHD!


----------



## sfhub

Signal quality issues are usually localized to your head-end. Sometimes the channel source has problems, sometimes certain frequencies have problems but others are fine. See if the HD channel that shares the frequency with HIST-HD has signal issues also. For my area, HIST-HD and TBS-HD share the same channel (the one vacated by CSPAN2)


History HD is 100 on my S3.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12521356
> 
> 
> Violently disagree on the dvr part, which is what I was hinting at with my Dear Santa comment. In its day, the tivo hr10-250 dvr was by far the best, thus I was with directv. Now the tivo s3 is preferable to what directv offers (no longer by that much I admit), thus I'm with comcast. Service provider that lets me use the best equipment wins. That is unless compelling content can sway the decision. But most HD content is on either provider, so it still comes down to the equipment.



Sorry, I was talking about the Moto boxes that Comcast ships. The Tivo S3 is very good, and better that the DirecTV boxes, but as you say, not by that much any more.


So I think we are actually in violent agreement, not disagreement, unless you have some weird Moto fetish that I missed...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/12525071
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having wierdness with HistoryHD (758)? Every other HD channel and digital channel (from all that have looked at) have at least a 90 on the signal strength most have 95 or 100, HistoryHD is 86 and sometimes drops to an 81. It is also the only channel that will give me RS Corrected and RS Uncorrected Errors. I have noticed it will break up every few minutes now and again.
> 
> 
> This is all based off my Series 3 and TiVoHD. Other channels that are around the same frequency (I haven't looked that closely) come in fine as well. Of course the one problem channel I have has to be HistoryHD!



If you are getting FEC errors (RS uncorrected), then something is very wrong. You should call Comcast and get them to come out and see what's broken. It's possible you may have a neighbor on the same tap modulating inhouse channels on that frequency, but without sticking it behind a drop amp or filter, thereby allowing it to leak out and interfere. If it's actually channel 100 on the plant, that adds to my suspicion that that is what's going on, since that's a nice round number someone might choose.


I sure wish amateurs would stay away from RF modulators without adult supervision!


Thx

mike


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12525873
> 
> 
> If you are getting FEC errors (RS uncorrected), then something is very wrong. You should call Comcast and get them to come out and see what's broken. It's possible you may have a neighbor on the same tap modulating inhouse channels on that frequency, but without sticking it behind a drop amp or filter, thereby allowing it to leak out and interfere. If it's actually channel 100 on the plant, that adds to my suspicion that that is what's going on, since that's a nice round number someone might choose.
> 
> 
> I sure wish amateurs would stay away from RF modulators without adult supervision!
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> mike



Thanks for the info! I will probably give Comcast a call after the holidays, things are a bit hectic right now, plus there are presents and a tree right where the cable line comes out


----------



## rsra13

I'm having a kind of weird issue with my TV programming.

I have 3 boxes at home. One is an SD only box, the other is a old Moto DVR, the ones with DVI. The last one is a DCH3416, the ones with smart cards.

Well, in this last box OnDemand is not working, it was working fine a few weeks ago and then it stopped working. I didn't change anything in my setup. OnDemand is working fine in the other 2 boxes.

Last week i was browsing channels, just wasting time and forgot that HBO-HD was the next channel, I usually skip the channels I don't subscribe, but then "magic" happened. It showed the channel!. I thought it was a free week of HBO or something like that and didn't think more about it. Then last weekend in my bedroom, with the old DVR, I remembered about the "free" HBO and tried to watch the channel, of course it showed that I wasn't subscribed to it. Later I tried in the SD box and it was the same. I have the DCH box connected to a projector, so I didn't want to check just for that.

Last night I remembered and tried HBO-HD, and yeah it worked!. Cinemax is also viewable. Starz is not. I'm subscribed to Showtime so that always works. I checked the SD channels and they are available too.

I know that when people post free channels in this forum Comcast always fix the problem. I really don't care if I lost the channels.

So, I'm really curious about this, what could be happening here? Is it something related to the smart cards?


----------



## carpoolio

I am in 94086 (near Mary & Washington) and haven't gotten a letter yet.


I did email their support via the website and got a canned response back, saying basically that they can't commit to any dates. Seems like we're the last in the world to get the upgrade. And, I'm seriously considering switching to DirecTV because I'm tired of paying for a very nominal HD service and no on-demand.


Here is their email reply:



Comcast is committed to deploying HDTV service. We are working to

provide as many high definition channel broadcasters as possible. Here

are some of the factors involved with expanding our high definition

lineup:


-the negotiation and contract process required to obtain the rights to

carry a specific high definition broadcast, such as TNT-HD and HD-Net.


-the increased bandwidth resources which are required


-the relatively low number of subscribers (currently only a small

minority of customers have high definition compatible television sets)


We will continue to explore additional HD programming opportunities as

more content providers make plans to offer their programming in HD

format.


Unfortunately, we are unable to provide specific details regarding the

launch of new channels at this time, please keep an eye on your monthly

billing statement as the announcement of any channel additions will

appear on those statements.


We are looking to acquire more HD channels in early 2008



Thank you for choosing Comcast.


----------



## jdsmith19

Hello all! I've been reading this forum for a few months now, and my frustration leads me to my first post! I live in Sunnyvale (94087) near Sunnyvale-Saratoga & Remington. No upgrades (or even upgrade letters for that matter).


I have a Tivo HD with an M-Card. About a week and a half ago, my digital channels and internet were not working when I came home from work. I tried the usual suspects (plugging, unplugging, checking all of the connections) and did not fix the problem. So, I placed a call in to Comcast Customer-No-Service. I told the rep the problem I was having and he verified my account information and said I was disconnected because I had not paid my bill. I checked it out, was surprised to realize that he was correct (doh!), and paid with him over the phone. He told me the cable would come back on immediately and the internet might take a couple of hours. The digital channels did come back on, but over the next few hours I noticed that my ABC-HD and KQED-HD (707 & 709) were not working. FOX-HD (702), NBC-HD (703), CBS-HD (705), & and ESPN-HD (723) seemed fine and FSN-HD (720), Discovery-HD (722), and HBO-HD (730) were plagued with digital blocking.


The next day I made a second call to Comcast, followed by a third and a fourth and a fifth. My tales are chronicled here:


Call 2: "I'll send a hit to your M-Card. It should fix the problem in the next 15 minutes or so." Didn't work.


Call 3: "They're splicing in your area, so channels will be going in and out. Everything should be taken care of within the next 48 hours." 96 hours later, nada.


Call 4: "I'll send a hit to your M-Card. It should fix the problem in the next 15 minutes or so." Didn't work.


Call 5: I'll give you a hint... same thing as call 2 and call 4.


So, last night, I decided to make one final desperate call to Comcast Customer Service. The guy tells me that I need to know something about "these things" (meaning Tivo HD) before I start using them. "You can't just take one of these things out of the box and plug it in and expect it to work. They have a setup. Did you set it up?" At this point, I realize that this guy is taking me for a complete idiot (not to mention the fact that I'm pretty sure he has never seen a Tivo before.) After unplugging and re-plugging (sounds familiar, huh?) the Tivo to humor him, the problem was still not fixed. So, he schedules a technician to come out to my house and install a new M-Card in about 2 weeks!


I have a sneaking suspicion that the problem is on their end. Especially since everything was working fine before I forgot to pay the bill. Is there any way to confirm this? Can I use the Cable Card tools on the Tivo to see if the signal coming into my box is strong enough? It's bad enough that I only get 7 HD channels... but when 2 of them aren't working and 3 of them are practically unwatchable, this is getting ridiculous. Not to mention getting chastised for having a Tivo HD every time I call Customer Service. When I call again I would like to be a little more informed about what might be causing the problem I'm having. HELP!


Jeremy


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12525873
> 
> 
> If it's actually channel 100 on the plant



I believe the "100" in the original post was describing the signal strength.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmith19* /forum/post/12528942
> 
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that the problem is on their end. Especially since everything was working fine before I forgot to pay the bill. Is there any way to confirm this? Can I use the Cable Card tools on the Tivo to see if the signal coming into my box is strong enough? It's bad enough that I only get 7 HD channels... but when 2 of them aren't working and 3 of them are practically unwatchable, this is getting ridiculous. Not to mention getting chastised for having a Tivo HD every time I call Customer Service. When I call again I would like to be a little more informed about what might be causing the problem I'm having. HELP!



One way to determine that is to check with your neighbors to see if they are having problems also. If multiple people call in about the same problem in the same area, there is a threshold where they consider it an outage and send someone out right away.


----------



## jdsmith19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12529077
> 
> 
> One way to determine that is to check with your neighbors to see if they are having problems also. If multiple people call in about the same problem in the same area, there is a threshold where they consider it an outage and send someone out right away.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12527734
> 
> 
> So, I'm really curious about this, what could be happening here? Is it something related to the smart cards?



Sounds like it's not on your account correctly and is getting the temp enable - premiums and no VOD.


Should shut down soon.


----------



## MKANET

This may sound like a really dumb question, but how do sign up for a major High Definition Pay Per View UFC, Pride, K1, Boxing event? My brothers order this stuff all the time on DirecTV and DishNetwork in HD. I dont really watch much sports to complain about not having Sunday Ticket... but not having PPV HD Fighting is kind of ridiculous.


This is where I tried to look.. which makes most sense:

I look for things in On Demand under "HD On Demand"... sports and dont see anything there except for Verses.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12521356
> 
> 
> Now the tivo s3 is preferable to what directv offers (no longer by that much I admit), thus I'm with comcast. Service provider that lets me use the best equipment wins.



You ought to check out the Dish VIP-622 or 722 if you want to see a gem of a DVR. It can record three channels at one time while playing back two files already recorded... and they all can be HD. It's reliable and easy to use too! I love my 622.


Larry

SF


----------



## Keenan

Finally switched to Comcast HSI, free equipment, self install, and $150 cash back which will cover just about the first 7 mos of service. I'm pretty happy with that, as long as it stays reliable.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/12531831
> 
> 
> It can record three channels at one time while playing back two files already recorded... and they all can be HD. It's reliable and easy to use too! I love my 622.



I thought 622 could record 2 channels simultaneously, not 3? Does it have 3 tuners?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12535196
> 
> 
> I thought 622 could record 2 channels simultaneously, not 3? Does it have 3 tuners?



You can record 2 SAT HD channels and 1 OTA HD channel all at the same time.


I agree with Larry, the Dish 622 is a heck of a DVR, I didn't think you could playback 2 HD recordings though, I'm pretty sure only 1 HD and 1 SD(hooked to another display) can be played at one time.


Menu speeds are lightning fast, and the guide data is wonderful, giving episode number and original air date all in the one screen. DirecTV's guide data is next to worthless in comparison. That's something I wish TiVo would do, put the airdate in the initial program info popup instead of having to tunnel down to find it.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12534088
> 
> 
> Finally switched to Comcast HSI, free equipment, self install, and $150 cash back which will cover just about the first 7 mos of service. I'm pretty happy with that, as long as it stays reliable.



So you're only paying $20 or so a month? For how long? Did you get the Performance Tier (8Mbps down)?


I signed up about a month ago, and didn't get any free equipment or cash back. They gave me a good deal for 12 months, though. Power Boost is fast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12535995
> 
> 
> So you're only paying $20 or so a month? For how long? Did you get the Performance Tier (8Mbps down)?
> 
> 
> I signed up about a month ago, and didn't get any free equipment or cash back. They gave me a good deal for 12 months, though. Power Boost is fast.



Signed up for the 6mb service($19.95 for 6 mos), but most of the speed tests I've done so far is over that, probably that PowerBoost thing, and the upload is around 1800kbps, for SF anyways.


SF 30150/1728

LA 14009/1277

NY 4436/587

DC 5370/583

Sea 8544/1058


Got it through Circuit City, you pay $80 for the Moto Surfboard, that gets rebated back for an end cost of $0. Plus, they're giving you $150 cash, not sure if that's coming from Comcast or Circuit City, but you mail in 3 rebate forms, $20, $60 and $150.


----------



## tomdkat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12509479
> 
> 
> Are you using RCA L/R or digital connection for the audio?
> 
> 
> If you are using RCA L/R, look at the audio settings for the box. There is an audio setting for compression. You want this setting at high or Dolby Digital sound will sound low on RCA L/R.
> 
> 
> It could be something else also so the more you post about the problem, the more clues we'll have.



Thanks for the suggestion. I'm using the RCA L/R analog audio connection right now but I *was* using the digital audio connection when my A/V receiver was operational (it's dead now). I'll look into this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/12513238
> 
> 
> I'm in Hayward too and I have the same problem. I played with the audio settings on the Motorola box (I also have a 6200) which helped a little. I just resorted to turning up the volume on the HD channels.



Thanks for the feedback. Which settings helped the most?


Peace...


----------



## MKANET

I guess everyone overlooked my post... reposting..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/12530678
> 
> 
> This may sound like a really dumb question, but how do sign up for a major High Definition Pay Per View UFC, Pride, K1, Boxing event? My brothers order this stuff all the time on DirecTV and DishNetwork in HD. I dont really watch much sports to complain about not having Sunday Ticket... but not having PPV HD Fighting is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> 
> This is where I tried to look.. which makes most sense:
> 
> I look for things in On Demand under "HD On Demand"... sports and dont see anything there except for Verses.


----------



## raghu1111

I doubt if Comcast has live PPV in HD... for past events you could try calling Comcast. It would mostly take a huge upgrade for OnDemand for it to support live PPV. For now Comcast would need to sacrifice a channel to support PPV HD.


----------



## MKANET

Huh?? I dont believe this... Can someone please confirm this. How is it possible Comcast could be so backwards? I remember a long time ago Comcast had a live PPV HD event for the Arnold Bodybuilding Championships... I am certain there's a way to do it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12537449
> 
> 
> I doubt if Comcast has live PPV in HD... for past events you could try calling Comcast. It would mostly take a huge upgrade for OnDemand for it to support live PPV. For now Comcast would need to sacrifice a channel to support PPV HD.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12536160
> 
> 
> Signed up for the 6mb service($19.95 for 6 mos), but most of the speed tests I've done so far is over that, probably that PowerBoost thing, and the upload is around 1800kbps, for SF anyways.
> 
> 
> SF 30150/1728
> 
> LA 14009/1277
> 
> NY 4436/587
> 
> DC 5370/583
> 
> Sea 8544/1058
> 
> 
> Got it through Circuit City, you pay $80 for the Moto Surfboard, that gets rebated back for an end cost of $0. Plus, they're giving you $150 cash, not sure if that's coming from Comcast or Circuit City, but you mail in 3 rebate forms, $20, $60 and $150.



30/1.8 is the highest you will see, and it's only for the first 10-15MB of any large file. If you want a more accurate test try downloading a larger file like a HD trailer from Apple.com and watch the Networking meter in the task manager (ctrl-alt-del). It will spike up to i.e. 25% (assuming 100mbit lan) for a bit, then down to a steady 6%. Upload should be about 362kbps after P-B.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12539762
> 
> 
> 30/1.8 is the highest you will see, and it's only for the first 10-15MB of any large file. If you want a more accurate test try downloading a larger file like a HD trailer from Apple.com and watch the Networking meter in the task manager (ctrl-alt-del). It will spike up to i.e. 25% (assuming 100mbit lan) for a bit, then down to a steady 6%. Upload should be about 362kbps after P-B.



Yes, I figured as much base don what I've read here and at BBR. What pushed me over the edge was I got tired of ATT and games with bandwidth versus cost.


Short version, I used to get a solid 5mbps(paid for the up to 6 plan), went down to about 2.5mbps because of various issues at their end, they finally fixed it, but the max was solid 3mbps. Called to lower plan to the up to 3mbps package and they lowered the speed down to cap at 2.5mbps, even after discussing the issue, and them agreeing to me paying only for what I was getting.


Anyways, ATT can go fly a kite, plus I can dump my totally unused landline.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/12537562
> 
> 
> Huh?? I dont believe this... Can someone please confirm this. How is it possible Comcast could be so backwards? I remember a long time ago Comcast had a live PPV HD event for the Arnold Bodybuilding Championships... I am certain there's a way to do it.



mkanet, i have paid for 2 or 3 boxing matches in the last couple of years, and all of them have been SD only. I have never seen a PPV-HD channel for sporting events.


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, today DirecTV and PBS announced an agreement to carry PBS stations on DirecTV. This will likely pave the way for KQED to be carried in HD on DirecTV soon.


Still no KRON though!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12540174
> 
> 
> Yes, I figured as much base don what I've read here and at BBR. What pushed me over the edge was I got tired of ATT and games with bandwidth versus cost.
> 
> 
> Short version, I used to get a solid 5mbps(paid for the up to 6 plan), went down to about 2.5mbps because of various issues at their end, they finally fixed it, but the max was solid 3mbps. Called to lower plan to the up to 3mbps package and they lowered the speed down to cap at 2.5mbps, even after discussing the issue, and them agreeing to me paying only for what I was getting.
> 
> 
> Anyways, ATT can go fly a kite, plus I can dump my totally unused landline.



What? No U-verse at your house??


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12540268
> 
> 
> What? No U-verse at your house??



Yeah right, another half-baked AT&T operation,







and I believe currently only available to about 1000-2000 homes, only marginally more than the 1100(out of 66,000) Santa Rosa customers who just got access to the new 1Ghz network last week or so from Comcast.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12536160
> 
> 
> Signed up for the 6mb service($19.95 for 6 mos), but most of the speed tests I've done so far is over that, probably that PowerBoost thing, and the upload is around 1800kbps, for SF anyways.
> 
> 
> SF 30150/1728
> 
> LA 14009/1277
> 
> NY 4436/587
> 
> DC 5370/583
> 
> Sea 8544/1058
> 
> 
> Got it through Circuit City, you pay $80 for the Moto Surfboard, that gets rebated back for an end cost of $0. Plus, they're giving you $150 cash, not sure if that's coming from Comcast or Circuit City, but you mail in 3 rebate forms, $20, $60 and $150.



Thanks. I got the $20 or so deal for a year at the 8Mbps speed, but no equipment or cash back. It is probably about the same savings.


----------



## hd-salee

To my surprise, when I came back from work and turned on the tube, all the new channels were there! I was so happy that I almost teared up in front of my wife! She thinks I am overreacting about the new channels anyways...


So being only 4 days after they stated in the letter, I have to hand it to Comcast to finally deliver to our area after so many years! (Wolfe/Lawrence/El Camino/Reed)


On Demand only has premium channels showing, but I know from earlier posts that the other contents come about a month later.


There must really be a Santa...


-Steve


----------



## clau

Samsung 71 series 2002 firmware QAM problem


Just got a Samsung 4071F with 2002 firmware. There is a problem with program scan for QAM: it will not find 2-1 and 5-1. I had the same identical problem on a Samsung 4065 with 1036 FW, which was fixed with 1037 update. Does anyone else having this TV with this firmware see the same problem?


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12535227
> 
> 
> You can record 2 SAT HD channels and 1 OTA HD channel all at the same time.
> 
> 
> I agree with Larry, the Dish 622 is a heck of a DVR, I didn't think you could playback 2 HD recordings though, I'm pretty sure only 1 HD and 1 SD (hooked to another display) can be played at one time.
> 
> 
> Menu speeds are lightning fast, and the guide data is wonderful, giving episode number and original air date all in the one screen. DirecTV's guide data is next to worthless in comparison. That's something I wish TiVo would do, put the airdate in the initial program info popup instead of having to tunnel down to find it.



Keenan's right... I wasn't clear on the playback. It has one HD output (with HDMI and component) and one SD output (video). You also get both outputs as analog RF channels, too, for feeding old analog sets.


Also, the OTA tuner in the 622 is really good. It locks into stations with weak signals that my old Sony shows as "No Signal", and compares very favorably with the tuner in my new Sony XBR4 LCD receiver.


The 622/722 from Dish gets a big 5 stars from me!


Larry

SF


----------



## diskus

I noticed an ad in a Local Los Gatos Weekly for Comcast Digital Phone service coming soon, something we have never had offered. I guess glacial forces are actually a shift



Mike


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12542117
> 
> 
> Samsung 71 series 2002 firmware QAM problem
> 
> 
> Just got a Samsung 4071F with 2002 firmware. There is a problem with program scan for QAM: it will not find 2-1 and 5-1. I had the same identical problem on a Samsung 4065 with 1036 FW, which was fixed with 1037 update. Does anyone else having this TV with this firmware see the same problem?



Ah...so the 1037 fw fixes that, huh? I've been waiting for some actual reason to muck with my Sammy's fw.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12544496
> 
> 
> Ah...so the 1037 fw fixes that, huh? I've been waiting for some actual reason to muck with my Sammy's fw.



Do you have the same missing QAM channel problem?


----------



## MKANET

I swear, if it wasnt for my R5000's and OnDemand movies, I would switch to DirecTV as quick I can make the phone call. I'm not sure why Comcast as to be so backwards when it comes to sports and having as many HD channels as all the other competitors. Geez.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12540255
> 
> 
> mkanet, i have paid for 2 or 3 boxing matches in the last couple of years, and all of them have been SD only. I have never seen a PPV-HD channel for sporting events.


----------



## clau

Does anyone know in Sunnyvale (550MHz) what frequencies are 2-1/702 (FOX-HD) and 5-1/705 (CBS-HD) at? My new TV can't pick those up, and the CSR at Samsung insists that I have weak signals. Every other TV in the house picks that up just fine. Another Samsung TV also has no trouble using the same exact coax feed with those.


I assume that here we use STD for Comcast digital as opposed to HRC or IRC. Is that correct?


----------



## karlalau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12546838
> 
> 
> Does anyone know in Sunnyvale (550MHz) what frequencies are 2-1/702 (FOX-HD) and 5-1/705 (CBS-HD) at? My new TV can't pick those up, and the CSR at Samsung insists that I have weak signals. Every other TV in the house picks that up just fine. Another Samsung TV also has no trouble using the same exact coax feed with those.
> 
> 
> I assume that here we use STD for Comcast digital as opposed to HRC or IRC. Is that correct?



I'm in 94087; this is what I see:


2.1 = 525000 KHz

5.1 = 525000 KHz


-Karla


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlalau* /forum/post/12550082
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087; this is what I see:
> 
> 
> 2.1 = 525000 KHz
> 
> 5.1 = 525000 KHz
> 
> 
> -Karla



Thanks. I need to check my cable amp and splitters to make sure that they are rated at 1GHz then.


----------



## ecoli

I live in San Francisco and have Comcast internet service but do not pay for cable TV. Does anyone know if I could get clear QAM channels with this setup? I should have the hardware to try it out in a few days but was wondering if anyone else has gone down this path. Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12540263
> 
> 
> BTW, today DirecTV and PBS announced an agreement to carry PBS stations on DirecTV. This will likely pave the way for KQED to be carried in HD on DirecTV soon.
> 
> 
> Still no KRON though!



No KRON, but D* did add KBCW-HD sometime in the last few days.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12550090
> 
> 
> Thanks. I need to check my cable amp and splitters to make sure that they are rated at 1GHz then.



I have 2.1 and 5.1 in my Samsung LN-T5265's cable line-up now, but IIRC I had to manually add them by forcing the set to add channel 79 (which is the rf channel they're both on here) and then it eventually parsed them correctly.


Until your post about Samsung firmware updates, I had assumed that the reason they were picked up in my original scan back in July but not more recent ones had to do with Comcast PSIP changes. Then I thought that you were saying that fw 1037 fixes the problem so that my updating my set's fw from 102x to its current 1035 was the likely cause of the changed behavior. Now, it seems that you're saying that you still can't scan them--so the problem is not resolved with fw 1037, right? Did I misunderstand your posts?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecoli* /forum/post/12554455
> 
> 
> I live in San Francisco and have Comcast internet service but do not pay for cable TV. Does anyone know if I could get clear QAM channels with this setup? I should have the hardware to try it out in a few days but was wondering if anyone else has gone down this path. Thanks.



Not legally. If you pay for "basic cable" (~$15/mo) you're legally entitled to all of the local HD channels as well as the analog ones.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12555314
> 
> 
> I have 2.1 and 5.1 in my Samsung LN-T5265's cable line-up now, but IIRC I had to manually add them by forcing the set to add channel 79 (which is the rf channel they're both on here) and then it eventually parsed them correctly.
> 
> 
> Until your post about Samsung firmware updates, I had assumed that the reason they were picked up in my original scan back in July but not more recent ones had to do with Comcast PSIP changes. Then I thought that you were saying that fw 1037 fixes the problem so that my updating my set's fw from 102x to its current 1035 was the likely cause of the changed behavior. Now, it seems that you're saying that you still can't scan them--so the problem is not resolved with fw 1037, right? Did I misunderstand your posts?



So here's a summary. I have 2 Samsung 4065's. The first one has been problem-free from day 1. The second one I got last month came with firmware 1036. It would not pick up 2-1 and 5-1 on the internal QAM. I updated to 1037, and it correctly picks up those stations now.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post12379666 


A couple of days ago, I got a new Samsung 4071F. It will not pick up 2-1 and 5-1. I tried scanning for STD as well as HRC and IRC. Signal strengths are OK on the channels that it receives. The same coax feed will work correctly on the older 4065's. I have also moved the 4071 to different coax feeds that should have slightly higher signal levels, but there is no difference in the results. Since 2-1 and 5-1 are at the edge of the band in our system, I am not sure if there is some minor signal loss that leads to the set having difficulty. But since the symptoms were the same on one of the 4065's and new firmware fixed it, I tend to think that it is a firmware issue. BTW, 1037 was sent out to an owner in southern Calif. to fix a specific QAM missing channel problem.


So if you have 1035 now, you may want to give 1037 a try.


How do you force the TV to look at a specific frequency/channel?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12555802
> 
> 
> So if you have 1035 now, you may want to give 1037 a try.
> 
> 
> How do you force the TV to look at a specific frequency/channel?



On my Sharp TV I can enter the PSIP 2.1/5.1 or I can enter the actual 79.1/79.2 (for my area) and the channels will show up. If your area is using 79.1/79.2 then I don't think it is a splitter or amp problem because those are right in the middle of the frequency spectrum.


Basically if the PSIP is not readable, I can always go to the actual channel. It is less convenient to tune this way, but something is better than nothing.


So how bad is the stutter and TBE with AMP on high I've been reading about? Sometimes things get blown up by a few vocal people so it is hard to tell how serious it is.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12557400
> 
> 
> On my Sharp TV I can enter the PSIP 2.1/5.1 or I can enter the actual 79.1/79.2 (for my area) and the channels will show up. If your area is using 79.1/79.2 then I don't think it is a splitter or amp problem because those are right in the middle of the frequency spectrum.
> 
> 
> Basically if the PSIP is not readable, I can always go to the actual channel. It is less convenient to tune this way, but something is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> So how bad is the stutter and TBE with AMP on high I've been reading about? Sometimes things get blown up by a few vocal people so it is hard to tell how serious it is.



Not sure if I can just tune to a channel that is not on the channel list. Does anyone know what is the actual channel number for FOX HD and CBS HD in 94087, un-upgraded?


Here is what I responded on a 4071 question:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12557429


----------



## karlalau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12557498
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what is the actual channel number for FOX HD and CBS HD in 94087, un-upgraded?



I'm in 94087; I can tune in to the following:


FOX-HD = 2.1/74.9

CSB-HD = 5.1/74.7


-Karla


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlalau* /forum/post/12559104
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087; I can tune in to the following:
> 
> 
> FOX-HD = 2.1/74.9
> 
> CSB-HD = 5.1/74.7
> 
> 
> -Karla



Thanks, I'll give that a try tonight.


----------



## sfhub

Usually if you just tune to 74, the tuner will scan all the subchannels.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12560637
> 
> 
> Usually if you just tune to 74, the tuner will scan all the subchannels.



Not on the Samsung 71 series. You have to do an auto scan first, and if it can't find the channel, there is no way to manually add it.


This missing QAM channel bug is annoying. If anyone is interested in buying the '71 series, be aware that the OTA tuner is also very insensitive, much worse than that on the Samsung '61/65 series.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12560878
> 
> 
> Not on the Samsung 71 series. You have to do an auto scan first, and if it can't find the channel, there is no way to manually add it.



I found a solution based on TPetersons' and sfhub's suggestions. I punched in 74, and it showed up 74-0 with a blank screen. Then I went back to the channel list. Miraculously, 2-1 and 5-1 have been added to the list! Thanks TPeterson, sfhub and karlalau.


Now I am afraid to do another channel scan, since it may erase those two channels








. We'll wait for the upgrade first.


----------



## bobby94928

I have noticed that Mikef5 has not posted here since Nov 20. He is, of course, our pipeline to Mr. J of Comcast. He was gone a bit before that and when he returned he alluded to a health problem that had cleared. I sincerely hope that is still the case.


Now, a few months back Mr. J mentioned that we would have added HD channels in November, and we have them added. He also said that we would be seeing another new channel in December and then another, yet, in January.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3021 


It's almost January and we don't have any more channels since the 4 were added last month. I wonder where we stand today????????


----------



## GBruno

The Santa Cruz area just added ABC-HD on 707 and FSN-HD on 720. I did not receive any official notification. Who knows what might just show up.


BTW FSN-HD has no picture. Just the "Off Air" message in the guide. Does this channel only get turned on if there is programming?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12560928
> 
> 
> I found a solution based on TPetersons' and sfhub's suggestions. I punched in 74, and it showed up 74-0 with a blank screen. Then I went back to the channel list. Miraculously, 2-1 and 5-1 have been added to the list! Thanks TPeterson, sfhub and karlalau.



Yes, I think that was the sequence on my 5265 as well. Sorry to hear that the 71 series' OTA tuner seems weak. The one in the 65 series seems very good. I hope that this is not a trend for Samsung!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12562586
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Mikef5 has not posted here since Nov 20. He is, of course, our pipeline to Mr. J of Comcast. He was gone a bit before that and when he returned he alluded to a health problem that had cleared. I sincerely hope that is still the case.
> 
> 
> Now, a few months back Mr. J mentioned that we would have added HD channels in November, and we have them added. He also said that we would be seeing another new channel in December and then another, yet, in January.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3021
> 
> 
> It's almost January and we don't have any more channels since the 4 were added last month. I wonder where we stand today????????



come back mike!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12563737
> 
> 
> The Santa Cruz area just added ABC-HD on 707 and FSN-HD on 720. I did not receive any official notification. Who knows what might just show up.
> 
> 
> BTW FSN-HD has no picture. Just the "Off Air" message in the guide. Does this channel only get turned on if there is programming?



Getting ABC-HD has been a long time coming down there hasn't it.










That's what FSN-HD looks like normally, it only lights up when there is a game being broadcast, and unless you're lucky, the guide info for that station is completely worthless, best to check the FSNBA site for broadcast times.

http://fsnbayarea.com/FSNHD.jsp 

FSN HD


There's a link for each team at the bottom of the page. As to why there is such crappy guide, as far as I know, it's still in the finger pointing stage between Comcast and FSNBA, maybe now that Comcast bought controlling interest they'll do something about it.


----------



## Keenan

I was curious about where Mikef5 has been as well, hope he is okay. I remember when SonomaSearcher disappeared from these pages, never did find out what happened to him and he was fairly active in quite a few parts of this forum.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12564042
> 
> 
> Yes, I think that was the sequence on my 5265 as well. Sorry to hear that the 71 series' OTA tuner seems weak. The one in the 65 series seems very good. I hope that this is not a trend for Samsung!



I have a theory, but it has not been thoroughly tested yet. I use an indoor antenna, the Zenith Silver, with the 65 and later the 71. With the 65, there is no issue. Placement is of course, important, but I can pick up everything pretty easily. With the 71, placement is extremely important, and I still couldn't pick up FOX-HD(2-1) or KRON-HD (4-1). Moreover, the vertical location of the antenna is very important: moving it up or down a few inches leads to major changes in received signal strength. If I use a longer cable and move the antenna farther away from the TV, the vertical positioning becomes less critical.


My theory is that the 120Hz processing (including the new Frame-Rate Converter PCB) is creating RF interference. It is either self-jamming the ATSC tuner, or it is emitting interferences that get picked up by the antenna. I will try to connect the TV to a roof antenna and see if I can get the same signal levels as before (which will eliminate self jamming in the tuner).


Now that I posted the QAM tuner problem in the 71 series thread, several owners are seeing the same problem. It is definitely a software issue, since the channel that I manually added has signal strengths in the 9's and 8's.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, I hope Mike is ok too.


I remember about SonomaSearcher too and there was another guy that even posted a link to an article in a newspaper website that talked about people in Saratoga or Los Gatos getting DirecTV because of the number of channels. He was interviewed for that article and there was a picture of him there. That was like 2 or 3 years ago, anyone remembers that?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12565777
> 
> 
> My theory is that the 120Hz processing (including the new Frame-Rate Converter PCB) is creating RF interference. It is either self-jamming the ATSC tuner, or it is emitting interferences that get picked up by the antenna. I will try to connect the TV to a roof antenna and see if I can get the same signal levels as before (which will eliminate self jamming in the tuner).



When you have the 65 and 71 both turned on and side-by-side, does it affect the OTA reception of the 65?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12566670
> 
> 
> When you have the 65 and 71 both turned on and side-by-side, does it affect the OTA reception of the 65?



Haven't tried that experiment. I can also borrow a spectrum analyzer and sniff around.


----------



## spydrev

Just installed my dad's sony xbr and did a channel scan - he is a just a basic subscriber with espn but no premium packages. Found all he local analog channel's fine. Also found a bunch of what i assume ar atsc channels. They have unexpected channel numbers like 98.1 vs 7.1 say for kvue's hd channel. is there a list of these anywhere? I found the list of three-digit channel numbers like 701 etc but those don't come in since he is not a digital subscriber.


----------



## spydrev

he's in fairfield


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spydrev* /forum/post/12569808
> 
> 
> Just installed my dad's sony xbr and did a channel scan - he is a just a basic subscriber with espn but no premium packages. Found all he local analog channel's fine. Also found a bunch of what i assume ar atsc channels. They have unexpected channel numbers like 98.1 vs 7.1 say for kvue's hd channel. is there a list of these anywhere? I found the list of three-digit channel numbers like 701 etc but those don't come in since he is not a digital subscriber.



Go here:

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 


Enter the zip code, and you'll see all the uscrambled QAM channels.


BTW, cable uses QAM technology, and ATSC is the over-the-air digital broadcast scheme used in the US.


----------



## Zappcatt

Just noticed that my Comcast bill went up $8 this month..


I have constantly been a cable supporter, but the increasing price...crappy DVR and fluctuating signal quality is pushing me towards the edge...

Really looking at Direct TV, and going to look at Dish. HD locals, sports and some other programming(TLC, CMT, Bravo, Disney, Nick, Toon for son and wife) are my main needs.


I guess I am just venting..but has anyone done a recent comparison of Direct/Dish and Comcast(Santa Clara) lately?


----------



## rsra13

I was going to move to Direct TV but my wife said no.











We have talked about this in the past, basically if you want more HD channels and better SD quality DirecTV is better. The service is cheaper too. At least the monthly fee.

The advantages of cable are that you can plug any TV in any socket without a box, that's an advantage for a lot of people. You don't need to hav direct view to the south. You can use a HD Tivo that works better than any DVR in the market. You can change your box for a new one with "better" technology every 6 or 12 months. If the box fails you just go and exchange it, no questions asked, if they ask questions you can say that your cat ate the hard drive and they won't say anything, etc., etc.


----------



## jlee301

I have Comcast service out in Union City, CA. Channels 750 (Discovery HD) and 754 (Discovery Theater HD) are showing the same programming (Discovery HD). Is anyone else having this issue?


Looking into the diagnostics on my Tivo Series3, it looks like it was instructed to tune into QAM 256 at frequency 477000 kHz for both channels.


Even my SD set-top box is showing the same results on my channel guide.


----------



## lchiu7

I just purchased a PrimeDTV PHD-205 as a Xmas present for friends who live in the Bay Area and have Comcast cable. Plugged it into the cable, and scanned the channels. It found 300+ digital channels and about 70 analogue ones.


Of course the only channels in digital that came through were the FTA ones but the picture was pretty good. Connected it to a Panasonic 720P RP LCD TV and the picture quality is very good. It was quite illuminating to see the PQ difference between analogue cable (my friends were using a cable ready TV) and the HD version of the channel on their set. Plug and play for us anyway.


Can get KTVU, KRON, KPIX, KGO, KQED, KNTV and KICU (I think) in HD which is pretty good.


----------



## yukit

I must be the only person missing the AZN TV channel from the analog to digital switch. I thought I was just having a "cable problem" Then I noticed the TV Guide channel was gone as well when I tried to look for it. I eventually found out about the switch by googling for the info. Comcast's channel lineup on the net does not show the update (still on channel 69)


I tried to look for the channel in my HTPC's clear-QAM (I have not been able to figure out all the channel mapping) but it does not seem to be available.


I am still interested in getting that channel (actually just for about an hour a day for a news program) if it does not cost too much from the standard cable.

Anyone happen to know what service or package I need to get that channel?


BTW, I am already paying just over $100/month for standard cable & HSI service in Sunnyvale (94086). I should be able to get a better deal, right?


TIA


----------



## dailowai

You just need standard cable to watch AZN TV, but you need to have a comcast box to view it. They have moved it to channel 215 I believe.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/12591643
> 
> 
> I must be the only person missing the AZN TV channel from the analog to digital switch. I thought I was just having a "cable problem" Then I noticed the TV Guide channel was gone as well when I tried to look for it. I eventually found out about the switch by googling for the info. Comcast's channel lineup on the net does not show the update (still on channel 69)
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the channel in my HTPC's clear-QAM (I have not been able to figure out all the channel mapping) but it does not seem to be available.
> 
> 
> I am still interested in getting that channel (actually just for about an hour a day for a news program) if it does not cost too much from the standard cable.
> 
> Anyone happen to know what service or package I need to get that channel?
> 
> 
> BTW, I am already paying just over $100/month for standard cable & HSI service in Sunnyvale (94086). I should be able to get a better deal, right?
> 
> 
> TIA



Try to tune your cable box to chan 240. If available in your area that's where it should be according to the SF Chronicle article here . If box can tune to 240 and you get "Not Authorized" then you will probably need Digital Classic tier at $14.95/mo. Chan 240 AZN apparently is not available in every city because I tried to tune to 240 and the channel is not found here in Novato.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/12591643
> 
> 
> I must be the only person missing the AZN TV channel from the analog to digital switch. I thought I was just having a "cable problem" Then I noticed the TV Guide channel was gone as well when I tried to look for it. I eventually found out about the switch by googling for the info. Comcast's channel lineup on the net does not show the update (still on channel 69)



Yeah, it is on 240. I will verify if it is clear QAM or encrypted when I get home. I remember ADS 69 was in the clear in my area.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/12592353
> 
> 
> You just need standard cable to watch AZN TV, but you need to have a comcast box to view it. They have moved it to channel 215 I believe.



So I don't need to get one of the digital services from Comcast, but I still need to get a set-top box to tune to channel 215 or 240?


My TV does not have a ATSC/QAM tuner. It is an old analog TV, hence I just have the standard (limited + expanded) cable service. The QAM tuner is on my PC. I get about 60 clear-QAM channels, but I have no idea how these channels map to what most people talk about the digital channels.


I also found out that some people are using TivoHD (or S3) with a cablecard to get the clear-QAM channels mapped correctly on Tivo without the digital service. Is this possible in the Bay Area? I have 3 analog Tivos, so I would consider upgrading one to a TivoHD to make this work.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/12593182
> 
> 
> So I don't need to get one of the digital services from Comcast, but I still need to get a set-top box to tune to channel 215 or 240?
> 
> [...]
> 
> I also found out that some people are using TivoHD (or S3) with a cablecard to get the clear-QAM channels mapped correctly on Tivo without the digital service. Is this possible in the Bay Area? I have 3 analog Tivos, so I would consider upgrading one to a TivoHD to make this work.



Yes, you don't need digital service. If 240 is encrypted, then you need Digital Classic (You can have Digital Classic just over Limited Basic, which also gives you all the HD channels).


Yes, TivoHD with cable card gives you all the channels that a cable box gives you. Also the channel numbers would be same as on cable box. But if you are not interested in HD, you can get a cable box for free (or $1) from Comcast.

Edit: with TivoHD, you get encrypted channels also, as long as they are subscribed to them.


----------



## jellofan

I am a subscriber to Comcast basic cable in Cupertino/Los Altos. Up to now I've been feeding the RF directly into my Pioneer Elite TV since I had not subscribed to HDTV. But my understanding is that the HD network feeds are available as part of my service. Since I'm on a budget and would prefer not to spend $7/$8 per month for STB rental from Comcast, what is the best inexpensive STB for this task? Will the Samsung SIR-T451 do the trick? Or is there a better choice?


Thanks


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12593327
> 
> 
> Yes, you don't need digital service. If 240 is encrypted, then you need Digital Classic (You can have Digital Classic just over Limited Basic, which also gives you all the HD channels).
> 
> 
> Yes, TivoHD with cable card gives you all the channels that a cable box gives you. Also the channel numbers would be same as on cable box. But if you are not interested in HD, you can get a cable box for free (or $1) from Comcast.
> 
> Edit: with TivoHD, you get encrypted channels also, as long as they are subscribed to them.



I stopped by at a local Comcast store this afternoon to find out what my options are. Looks like I do have to sign up for the Digital Classic service to get AZN (channel 240) along with a bunch of other digital channels. So I can do what you suggested with the Limited Basic & Digital Classic for the minimalist option.


The TivoHD & CableCARD option is probably what I will end up with eventually (new HDTV as well), but I think I would go the minimalist route first.


One other info I got at the store was that I can provision the set-top box myself, but I have to have Comcast home visit for the CableCARD install.


----------



## rc251

Hi, I'm a complete newbie to HDTVs and I have a question. I bought one of those really cheap Emprex HDTVs yesterday at Frys for my parents. They currently have analogue cable with Comcast in SF. Anyway, I plugged the analogue directly into the TV and scanned the channels. Is there any way I can find a channel guide or something? I kind of went through all the channels, and some seemed different from when the cable was plugged into my standard TV, plus a lot of them start to repeat in the 90s channel ranges, and there's a lot of unlabeled audio channels in the 120s.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc251* /forum/post/12597953
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a complete newbie to HDTVs and I have a question. I bought one of those really cheap Emprex HDTVs yesterday at Frys for my parents. They currently have analogue cable with Comcast in SF. Anyway, I plugged the analogue directly into the TV and scanned the channels. Is there any way I can find a channel guide or something? I kind of went through all the channels, and some seemed different from when the cable was plugged into my standard TV, plus a lot of them start to repeat in the 90s channel ranges, and there's a lot of unlabeled audio channels in the 120s.



Enter your zip code, and this site tells you what are the unscrambled cable channels available:

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## rc251

Thanks for that link, but it doesn't seem to totally correspond with my zip code. For example, many HD versions of the channels have a -1 designation after the main channel, for example 2-1 for KTVU in HD and 4-1 for KRON in HD and 5-1 for KPIX in HD. That website doesn't seem list any of those channels. Unless there's a way in the TV to set a different way to display those channels?


----------



## bobby94928

Any channel that has subchannels, like KGO for example will carry all of those channels on the same frequency. KGO-1, -2 and -3 are all on channel 115 along with KQED-1 and -2. this is using 94928 for the zip code. SF might be a bit different, channel wise, but the idea is the same.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc251* /forum/post/12599381
> 
> 
> Thanks for that link, but it doesn't seem to totally correspond with my zip code. For example, many HD versions of the channels have a -1 designation after the main channel, for example 2-1 for KTVU in HD and 4-1 for KRON in HD and 5-1 for KPIX in HD. That website doesn't seem list any of those channels. Unless there's a way in the TV to set a different way to display those channels?



That list gives you the physical channel info. You are saying you want the virtual channel number. If you look at the channel call-sign, you may be able to get the relation between the two. Your TV most likely will show the virtual channel number (like 2-1) if that information is broadcast. Otherwise it will display the physical channel number like 95-7.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12579804
> 
> 
> I was going to move to Direct TV but my wife said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have talked about this in the past, basically if you want more HD channels and better SD quality DirecTV is better. The service is cheaper too. At least the monthly fee.
> 
> The advantages of cable are that you can plug any TV in any socket without a box, that's an advantage for a lot of people. You don't need to hav direct view to the south. You can use a HD Tivo that works better than any DVR in the market. You can change your box for a new one with "better" technology every 6 or 12 months. If the box fails you just go and exchange it, no questions asked, if they ask questions you can say that your cat ate the hard drive and they won't say anything, etc., etc.



Well, i think the "plug a cable into any tv without a box" is gone now, here in far away east bay anyway. I now only get two golf channels for my series 2 TiVo's and all other analog channels are gone. So i have to make the decision.. upgrade to the comcast box or jump over to DirecTV. aughh. it's the poor customer service and continually rising bill that makes me hate cable so much, other wise it is the easier solution, and i already have HSI with them which i keep either way.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zappcatt* /forum/post/12571322
> 
> 
> Just noticed that my Comcast bill went up $8 this month..
> 
> 
> I have constantly been a cable supporter, but the increasing price...crappy DVR and fluctuating signal quality is pushing me towards the edge...
> 
> Really looking at Direct TV, and going to look at Dish. HD locals, sports and some other programming(TLC, CMT, Bravo, Disney, Nick, Toon for son and wife) are my main needs.
> 
> 
> I guess I am just venting..but has anyone done a recent comparison of Direct/Dish and Comcast(Santa Clara) lately?



Please vent. I'm looking for more people to help yell at Verizon for not giving us FIOS for both TV and internet, let alone ANY plans. I mean, for Christ sakes, no company in this nation has ANY plans for FTTP in Silicon Valley, one of the most obvious markets for FTTP in terms of subs, and thus, revenue!


P.S. A few weeks ago I bugged that Vindu guy from the Merc about FIOS. He called Verizon and Verizon said it still only goes to places where it is the local telco, no plans other than that. He also said that Verizon is the local telco in Gilroy, Morgan Hill, and parts of Los Gatos but has decided to not bring FIOS there yet (makes sense, those cities don't have enough potential subs yet, I might consider moving to Morgan Hill if they got FIOS).


But basically if you live in the heart of SV, no FIBER TO THE PREMISES (not tbe confused with U-Verse's crap) in our lifetime. Hell 50 years may pass and we still won't see FTTP here.

*Unless we put pressure on local media and Verizon. Who's with me??? We have strength in numbers.*


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/12601385
> 
> 
> Well, i think the "plug a cable into any tv without a box" is gone now, here in far away east bay anyway. I now only get two golf channels for my series 2 TiVo's and all other analog channels are gone. So i have to make the decision.. upgrade to the comcast box or jump over to DirecTV. aughh. it's the poor customer service and continually rising bill that makes me hate cable so much, other wise it is the easier solution, and i already have HSI with them which i keep either way.



Wait a minute, they are taking away analog channels? What about the unscrambled QAM channels, including the network HD feeds?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/12601385
> 
> 
> Well, i think the "plug a cable into any tv without a box" is gone now, here in far away east bay anyway. I now only get two golf channels for my series 2 TiVo's and all other analog channels are gone. So i have to make the decision.. upgrade to the comcast box or jump over to DirecTV. aughh. it's the poor customer service and continually rising bill that makes me hate cable so much, other wise it is the easier solution, and i already have HSI with them which i keep either way.



Something must be screwed up with your setup. You should absolutely still get all of the analog channels (2~74) on your Series 2 Tivo. Are you saying if you plug your cable into the back of your Tivo, only 2 channels come in?


----------



## dailowai

Looks like Paxio is only the only way you can get FTTH in the Bay Area, but they only are offering it with newer developments. Hopefully all new developments in the future will have Paxio.


Also a note about QAM at least here in San Jose everything is QAM 256 basically so my older TV that has a QAM tuner doesn't pick up most of the digital channels including the locals. Only my newer sets and my HDHR can pick up any unencrypted QAM channels off comcast.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/12602573
> 
> 
> Looks like Paxio is only the only way you can get FTTH in the Bay Area, but they only are offering it with newer developments. Hopefully all new developments in the future will have Paxio.
> 
> 
> Also a note about QAM at least here in San Jose everything is QAM 256 basically so my older TV that has a QAM tuner doesn't pick up most of the digital channels including the locals. Only my newer sets and my HDHR can pick up any unencrypted QAM channels off comcast.



What is Paxio and where I can learn more about it? I've never heard of Paxio. Has anyone heard anything about Paxio to current housing/apt communities? Anything about Paxio to tri-city area (Fremont/Newark/Union City)? Thanks.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12601467
> 
> 
> Please vent. I'm looking for more people to help yell at Verizon for not giving us FIOS for both TV and internet, let alone ANY plans. I mean, for Christ sakes, no company in this nation has ANY plans for FTTP in Silicon Valley, one of the most obvious markets for FTTP in terms of subs, and thus, revenue!
> 
> 
> P.S. A few weeks ago I bugged that Vindu guy from the Merc about FIOS. He called Verizon and Verizon said it still only goes to places where it is the local telco, no plans other than that. He also said that Verizon is the local telco in Gilroy, Morgan Hill, and parts of Los Gatos but has decided to not bring FIOS there yet (makes sense, those cities don't have enough potential subs yet, I might consider moving to Morgan Hill if they got FIOS).
> 
> 
> But basically if you live in the heart of SV, no FIBER TO THE PREMISES (not tbe confused with U-Verse's crap) in our lifetime. Hell 50 years may pass and we still won't see FTTP here.
> 
> *Unless we put pressure on local media and Verizon. Who's with me??? We have strength in numbers.*



Phone companies are like cable companies. They don't overbuild each other's areas. Just like you won't see time-warner overbuilding comcast here, you will not see verizon overbuilding AT&T. Aside from part of Gilroy, I don't think there is any VZ phone service in this area, which means you won't see FIOS.


AT&T has specifically committed to investors that their u-verse DSL system will be able to compete effectively with cable so they will not have to shell out tons of $$$ for Fiber deployments. Of course, u-verse is a POS, as is most of their "advanced DSL" plant. Without them doing some aggressive, comcast doesn't feel any pressure because there is effectively little competition. You should see how aggressive comcast is in FIOS areas though.


If you want AT&T to stop playing games and pull fiber, then the best thing you can do is actually organize a campaign to bleed out all their profits and then they will be forced to pull fiber or die. That means get rid of all your AT&T LD, DSL, and especially phone service in the bay area, and get all your neighbors to do it it too. Actually, if you want to screw them the worst, turn off everything but lifeline phone service, which means they still have to maintain the copper plant and switch ports etc... (most of the cost), but remove all ability to get a profitable service from the line. This way they actually lose money for every sub and not just lose revenue.


If you REALLY want to see fiber here, believe me, that's the only way to do it. Paxio may do things in specific new neighborhoods where the cost of a fiber pull is very low, but forget about them for retrofits, espe if you are talking underground pulls. That's in the $2500-$3000 PER home passed. If only 10% of the customers take a fiber service, that's $30000/sub to pull fiber. How much is that sub going to pay you for a triple play service? Even if it was all profit (which is far from true), $100/month or even $300/month will take 100-300 months to hit payback, not including cost of capital or cost of providing service. VZ thinks they can make it work because they already have 70-80% penetration of voice in their region already. So don't expect Paxio to go after a lot of territory with those economics.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12601958
> 
> 
> Something must be screwed up with your setup. You should absolutely still get all of the analog channels (2~74) on your Series 2 Tivo. Are you saying if you plug your cable into the back of your Tivo, only 2 channels come in?



well, way out here, things went dark the other day and i only get the two golf channels on my TiVo's. A friend in Dublin area also was not able to get analog on his Tivo's either directly from the wall.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12601958
> 
> 
> Something must be screwed up with your setup. You should absolutely still get all of the analog channels (2~74) on your Series 2 Tivo. Are you saying if you plug your cable into the back of your Tivo, only 2 channels come in?



i assumed they are just starting to turn off analog? is that happening in phases or something, maybe it's just me ? and to upgrade to comcast's HD DVR and HD box is $13 & $14 respectively is outrageous in my opinion. that's the best price i could get from comcast both times i called in to see about upgrades. ugh. The 1st HD box = $7, and HD with DVR =$13, second HD box = $14, or second HD w/DVR $21 and each additional box per month. Is that really what everyone is paying to get HD from comcast?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/12606912
> 
> 
> well, way out here, things went dark the other day and i only get the two golf channels on my TiVo's. A friend in Dublin area also was not able to get analog on his Tivo's either directly from the wall.



Comcast has said that even when the network's switch over to digital in '09, they would continue to offer the "major" channels in analog form. But unless I missed something major, no one should be switched over yet. What happens if you plug directly into your TV (i.e. eliminate the Tivo)? Do you still only get the 2 channels?


----------



## Zappcatt

On the Comcast website, it says there is a $20 mandatory install fee for HD DVR's. Has anyone been able to go to the local office and just pick up an extra HD DVR(I already have 1) and just have it added to the bill at $21, or do they still make you set up an appointment?


I sure hope I can just grab one...waiting 4 hours for a cable dude to plug in a box plus $20 just because does not sound good right now..


What is the current HD DVR that they are providing in Santa Clara? I currently have a 6412 and it has terrible remote control issues.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zappcatt* /forum/post/12613918
> 
> 
> On the Comcast website, it says there is a $20 mandatory install fee for HD DVR's. Has anyone been able to go to the local office and just pick up an extra HD DVR(I already have 1) and just have it added to the bill at $21, or do they still make you set up an appointment?



I've done this about 5 times...gone to the local office to either swap or add a DVR. In/out in 5 minutes. No $21 charge or activation fee.


----------



## Zappcatt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12614472
> 
> 
> I've done this about 5 times...gone to the local office to either swap or add a DVR. In/out in 5 minutes. No $21 charge or activation fee.



Cool, thanks for the suggestion of a positive outcome..

I have swapped devices a couple times, but have never tried adding 1....I guess they feel that people who order online are not going to hit the store to pick it up..so they are warning them of the cost of the service call.


I will head out and hope for good luck.


----------



## GBruno

^^^^^^^


Same here. Just be sure to watch your bill. They have a tendancy to (over) charge incorrectly.


----------



## raghu1111

any one having pixelation issues with ESPN2 HD? noticed this since this afternoon.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12616815
> 
> 
> any one having pixelation issues with ESPN2 HD? noticed this since this afternoon.



Now it seems fine.


----------



## Keenan

In case anyone missed it, the Pats/Giants game will be on KPIX and KNTV as well as the NFL Net as the Patriots go for a perfect season.


----------



## MKANET

Im guessing it goes without saying tonights big UFC fights are in low res. tonight


----------



## pondria

I have Comcast Triple Play in Bayarea. I currently watch HD by directly connecting the Cable to TV ( QAM ). However, I miss Discovery, National Geographic and ESPN in HD. What is the least expensive way to get those 3 in HD? I am reluctant to ask this Question to Comcast reps, as they often don't have the exact info and tend to promote bloated packages.


----------



## greeno

This topic is old (NFL-HD offered via the digital sports tier...), but I just sent and email to comcast objecting to this re-packaging. The price is cheap ($2.99 promotional or $4.99 regular), but come on. They're cherry-picking games (thanksgiving day late game, pats vs. ?) and charging extra. I feel my bill is high enough (1 HD-DVR, 1 HD tuner, digital tier and HSI), and I'm drawing a line. If others do also, maybe they'll rethink it (probably not, but I'm making a stand.


Best,

jeff


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/12631596
> 
> 
> This topic is old (NFL-HD offered via the digital sports tier...), but I just sent and email to comcast objecting to this re-packaging. The price is cheap ($2.99 promotional or $4.99 regular), but come on. They're cherry-picking games (thanksgiving day late game, pats vs. ?) and charging extra. I feel my bill is high enough (1 HD-DVR, 1 HD tuner, digital tier and HSI), and I'm drawing a line. If others do also, maybe they'll rethink it (probably not, but I'm making a stand.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff



Think of it this way, NFL channel is charging Comcast a ton of money to show it's programming which includes just 8 regular season games. Many people could care less about football (I'm not one of them) and are incensed about why they have to supplement football lovers. So, Comcast has decided, and the courts agreed, to put the channel in its already existing Sports Tier.


Yeah, it costs more to watch those 8 games but you get other channels with it as well. I already subscribed to the Sports Tier because I found value in it beyond just professional football, so when the decision was made to move the NFL channel into the tier it didn't affect me one bit.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/12631468
> 
> 
> I have Comcast Triple Play in Bayarea. I currently watch HD by directly connecting the Cable to TV ( QAM ). However, I miss Discovery, National Geographic and ESPN in HD. What is the least expensive way to get those 3 in HD? I am reluctant to ask this Question to Comcast reps, as they often don't have the exact info and tend to promote bloated packages.



I think you should be able to get those at no additional charge. They should already be a part of your current package and you should also get one STB (outlet) at no additional charge. The only reason why you're not getting it now is because those are encrypted (hence the need for an STB).


----------



## phoenx97

Regarding the Samsung QAM issue, I just bought a Samsung LN-T3253H that came with 1022 firmware. In Milpitas, I cannot get Fox and CBS in HD over QAM in my bedroom.


I tried going to channel 79 as suggested in this thread to scan the subchannels (at least I think it would've been 79 according to http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels zip code 95035). I also tried manually entering 2-1, 5-1, 79-1, 79-2 on my remote to no avail.


Any other suggestions here? My other QAM channels have 7-8 bars under signal strength, dunno if that has any affect on recieving FOX and CBS though


----------



## pondria

Q: Originally Posted by pondria


> Quote:
> I have Comcast Triple Play in Bayarea. I currently watch HD by directly connecting the Cable to TV ( QAM ). However, I miss Discovery, National Geographic and ESPN in HD. What is the least expensive way to get those 3 in HD? I am reluctant to ask this Question to Comcast reps, as they often don't have the exact info and tend to promote bloated packages.



A: By Fender4645


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12632210
> 
> 
> I think you should be able to get those at no additional charge. They should already be a part of your current package and you should also get one STB (outlet) at no additional charge. The only reason why you're not getting it now is because those are encrypted (hence the need for an STB).



They left me a very small and simple STB which has only a composite video out. I didn't even bother to connect.


----------



## walk

If you want those channels in HD you need to subscribe to "Digital Classic" and "HDTV", they will give you a DCT-6200 stb which has HD component and DVI output (easily converted to HDMI with the right cable)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12631721
> 
> 
> Think of it this way, NFL channel is charging Comcast a ton of money to show it's programming which includes just 8 regular season games. Many people could care less about football (I'm not one of them) and are incensed about why they have to supplement football lovers. So, Comcast has decided, and the courts agreed, to put the channel in its already existing Sports Tier.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it costs more to watch those 8 games but you get other channels with it as well. I already subscribed to the Sports Tier because I found value in it beyond just professional football, so when the decision was made to move the NFL channel into the tier it didn't affect me one bit.



Three words


NFL Sunday Ticket


don't you think Comcast/etc cablecos are just a BIT pissed that NFL gave exclusive access to DirecTV?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/12632641
> 
> 
> They left me a very small and simple STB which has only a composite video out. I didn't even bother to connect.



You should be able to swap that for an HD-capable STB. I know there used to be an HD charge of $5/month but I don't see that on my bill....not sure if they're still doing that.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenx97* /forum/post/12632529
> 
> 
> Regarding the Samsung QAM issue, I just bought a Samsung LN-T3253H that came with 1022 firmware. In Milpitas, I cannot get Fox and CBS in HD over QAM in my bedroom.
> 
> 
> I tried going to channel 79 as suggested in this thread to scan the subchannels (at least I think it would've been 79 according to http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels zip code 95035). I also tried manually entering 2-1, 5-1, 79-1, 79-2 on my remote to no avail.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions here? My other QAM channels have 7-8 bars under signal strength, dunno if that has any affect on recieving FOX and CBS though



Have you tried the latest firmware 1023?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...e#post12598084


----------



## phoenx97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12633951
> 
> 
> Have you tried the latest firmware 1023?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...e#post12598084



will the 42h firmware work with the 53h? the info file of that download says T-JASMAUS0- 1023, my firmware is t-brdpaus0-1022


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phoenx97* /forum/post/12634206
> 
> 
> will the 42h firmware work with the 53h? the info file of that download says T-JASMAUS0- 1023, my firmware is t-brdpaus0-1022



You're right, I missed that. I don't know if it's the same software, so best to call Samsung first.


I had a 4065 with the same QAM problem, and an update to 1037 firmware fixes that. I have a 4071 with the same problem, and I was able to fix it by punching in 74.


79 is at about 550 MHz. Is it possible that you may have signal strength problems at that frequency? Some of the older splitters and amplifiers roll off at 500 MHz.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12632652
> 
> 
> If you want those channels in HD you need to subscribe to "Digital Classic" and "HDTV", they will give you a DCT-6200 stb which has HD component and DVI output (easily converted to HDMI with the right cable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three words
> 
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket
> 
> 
> don't you think Comcast/etc cablecos are just a BIT pissed that NFL gave exclusive access to DirecTV?



They could have had it if they wanted it, but by their own words, it was too expensive. Plus, when it was up for bid, most cablecos didn't have room for it anyways, still don't, at least here in the bay area.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12633117
> 
> 
> You should be able to swap that for an HD-capable STB. I know there used to be an HD charge of $5/month but I don't see that on my bill....not sure if they're still doing that.



The HD STB costs $7 or $8 per month. Do you have a HD box without being charged?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12634657
> 
> 
> They could have had it if they wanted it, but by their own words, it was too expensive. Plus, when it was up for bid, most cablecos didn't have room for it anyways, still don't, at least here in the bay area.



Keenan is right. The exclusive came off this year, but the Cable guys didn't want to pay the same price that DirecTV did.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12633117
> 
> 
> You should be able to swap that for an HD-capable STB. I know there used to be an HD charge of $5/month but I don't see that on my bill....not sure if they're still doing that.



It's $7 now, and I think it's going up.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12635429
> 
> 
> The HD STB costs $7 or $8 per month. Do you have a HD box without being charged?



I have 2 HD boxes (both are DVRs) and and 2 CableCARDs. There is no "HDTV service charge" on my bill. I remember seeing this a while back before I moved....maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12636221
> 
> 
> I have 2 HD boxes (both are DVRs) and and 2 CableCARDs. There is no "HDTV service charge" on my bill. I remember seeing this a while back before I moved....maybe I'm just lucky.



There *shouldn't* be any HDTV service charge. That is supposed to be the equipment rental fee of HD STB (not DVR) only.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12636221
> 
> 
> I have 2 HD boxes (both are DVRs) and and 2 CableCARDs. There is no "HDTV service charge" on my bill. I remember seeing this a while back before I moved....maybe I'm just lucky.



The DVR fee bundles in the HDTV equipment fee.


----------



## robengel88

It happened to us once. We exchanged a broken DVR box for a 3412 I think. The new one gave us the HBO, Showtime, Max channels and the sports tier for an entire year for free before they shut it back off.







It was nice while it lasted.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12527734
> 
> 
> I'm having a kind of weird issue with my TV programming.
> 
> I have 3 boxes at home. One is an SD only box, the other is a old Moto DVR, the ones with DVI. The last one is a DCH3416, the ones with smart cards.
> 
> Well, in this last box OnDemand is not working, it was working fine a few weeks ago and then it stopped working. I didn't change anything in my setup. OnDemand is working fine in the other 2 boxes.
> 
> Last week i was browsing channels, just wasting time and forgot that HBO-HD was the next channel, I usually skip the channels I don't subscribe, but then "magic" happened. It showed the channel!. I thought it was a free week of HBO or something like that and didn't think more about it. Then last weekend in my bedroom, with the old DVR, I remembered about the "free" HBO and tried to watch the channel, of course it showed that I wasn't subscribed to it. Later I tried in the SD box and it was the same. I have the DCH box connected to a projector, so I didn't want to check just for that.
> 
> Last night I remembered and tried HBO-HD, and yeah it worked!. Cinemax is also viewable. Starz is not. I'm subscribed to Showtime so that always works. I checked the SD channels and they are available too.
> 
> I know that when people post free channels in this forum Comcast always fix the problem. I really don't care if I lost the channels.
> 
> So, I'm really curious about this, what could be happening here? Is it something related to the smart cards?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12638343
> 
> 
> The DVR fee bundles in the HDTV equipment fee.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I tend to not over analyze my cable bill. It would just depress me and ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Keenan

Haven't we been hearing about this for years from this company?










"Motorola’s John Burke on Multi-Room DVR, the Internet in your Living Room and More"

http://connectedhome2go.com/2007/12/...room-and-more/ 



BTW, hope everyone has a Safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## clau

CableCard self-installable


I bought a new TV with CableCard slot, so I called Comcast about the possibility of transferring the card that I have from an older TV. As expected, the CSR said that it is not recommended, and that I really should get a new card. But then she said that starting January 8, customers can pick up the card at the local Comcast store and install it without having a Comcast tech to do it. That's a nice change, and it saves about $16. Just a FYI.


----------



## confusedinSF

ok...so yesterday Comcast came out and installed their phone and internet service. I already have the cable so i just made it all the triple play.


now my question isn't necessarily a question about the TV signal etc but was hoping that many of the more then helpful people here on the AVS forum might have run into this problem and no how to fix it.


so basically my internet service went through AT&T previously and i had 6.0mb plan and on speed checks I would routinely run about 5.2 to 5.2mb and downloads were fast as well as loading of video at such site like youtube.


So now I got the Comcast installed and first off noticed pages were loading up slow. I then went to the speed tests and after doing many different speed tests from different sites i'm getting on average about 600kb on the 6.0mb comcast plan. Just to make sure that maybe the speed tests were inaccurate I went and DL'd an 86mb file I DL'd just prior to changing to comcast. the file took about a minute on the AT&T and on comcast it was a staggering 7 to 8 minutes. I also went back to sites like youtube and loaded up video to see how long it would take and the loading is now not much fast than the actual play time of the video where as before I'd see the loading time of the video done in just seconds.


so now of course I call Comcast and I just got the feeling the 2 people I talked too had no idea what they were talking about. Basically the only good bit of information(i think) i got was that the slitter might be no good and to change it to a new one. The Splitter is "Signal Vision SV-2G". Would changing it out to say a Monster 2 way splitter really make the difference?? What other suggestions do you all have that would cause such slow rates of speed.


**side note I checked at 3 seperate times of the day and night and all have pretty much stayed the same.


also I'm sure you all will enjoy this little bit of customer service goodness Comcast gave me....when the cust. rep advised me it was the splitter I asked him should I just go by one of the offices to swap it out...and he responds "go buy one...they are cheap". I find it funny how they advertise speeds and get people like myself to switch over from AT&T and after all is done and those speeds are not only not met....but the speeds are not even close to being met I get the "we are done with you go find someplace else to spend "19.99" on and see if that fixes the problem you have. If not call us back.


----------



## fender4645

confused-


I ran into similar problems when I moved about a month ago. I thought there was some problem with the line but ended up fixing it on my own. Unfortunately, I have no idea exactly how I did it.







Here are some things you should definitely try before having Comcast come out:


1. Make sure you signed up for the 6Mbps service and not the 1.5 (Comcast has different levels of service)


2. Reboot all of devices. I know this is obvious but I think this can make a big difference. Shutdown your cable modem (be sure to pull out the battery too...the cable modems used for Comcast VoIP have built-in battery backups). Shut down any routers/switches you may have. Power on the cable modem first, let it get fully booted, then power on your switches/routers.


3. Plug a computer directly into the cable modem. You'll probably have to power-cycle the modem again since it doles out the dynamic IP based on the first MAC address it encounters (if you normally have a router connected to the modem, it will be looking for its MAC address).


4. Test the speeds on multiple test sites. My problem was that I was getting very good download rates from some servers, but not others. The one I like best is speedtest.net. It lets you choose from tons of servers across the globe.


I think what happened to me is somehow the routing tables were screwed up (either in cable modem software or the headend) and it was either fixed by me powering everything down and resetting or Comcast just fixed it on their own.


----------



## walk

Comcast doesn't have 1.5mbit service. They have 6 and 8.


Your speeds sound very low. Actually they sound completely broken. 600k? Call a tech out to check it. They don't "guarantee speeds" so ... lie if you have to, tell them it doesn't work at all if that's what it takes.


You can also check your signal strength in the modem somewhere. There should be an IP address you can point your browser at. Try http://192.168.100.1/ 


Fwiw with "Speed Boost" I get upwards of 25MBits (yes, twenty-five) down and about 1600k up. That's brief burst speeds, then it settles back down to 6MB/362k


----------



## fender4645

I was getting very close to what he was getting (i.e. ~600k) before I "fixed" my problem. He should definitely check his signal level but if it was a line problem, I would expect him to have television reception problems as well. I really would exhaust all troubleshooting options before calling a tech (unless there's a blatant signal problem). The chances of them saying "Oh, here's the problem" are pretty slim -- they'll probably just try swapping out your modem (something you could do yourself at the local office). I personally would rather try that then wait for a 4-hour window.


----------



## Keenan

Might have too "hot" a signal, I had a similar problem when I first got hooked, we "splittered" it down and the speed both up and down increased dramatically.


I currently have 7.2 dBmV at a SNR of 35 for down and 48 dBmV up.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12649806
> 
> 
> Might have too "hot" a signal, I had a similar problem when I first got hooked, we "splittered" it down and the speed both up and down increased dramatically.
> 
> 
> I currently have 7.2 dBmV at a SNR of 35 for down and 48 dBmV up.



48dbmv up is a little high. Basically, if the reverse is outputting high power, it's because the modem has to do so in order to be be heard at the headend over the noise. It's kind of like having to yell at your buddy across the room because of the noise of the crowd.


This is not a good thing. 48 dbmv is workable, but it shouldn't have to be that hot to function. Anything over 50 is likely to be dicey in terms of packet loss.


As an example, I am at 36 dbmv in the reverse, and that means your modem is having to yell 16 times as loud as mine to be heard by the headend. This shouldn't be necessary and is indicative of plant problems.


thx

mike


----------



## Keenan

I thought it was a little high as well. I think this all relates back to the signal quality problem I've been having for the last 4 mos or so, the one where I can't even get Comcast to respond to, even after repeated contacts with them.


I think I'm going to try Mr. J as the people here are completely unresponsive, you talk to them, their nod their heads, make notes, and that's all that ever happens - it's like talking to a brick wall that smiles at you.


I understand how to lower the "hot" inbound, but with an outbound that's trying too hard, is there really anything I can do at my end, other than making sure that the line is clean to the pole?


I'm currently getting symbol quality dropouts all the way to 0 on the HDHR manager app...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12652828
> 
> 
> I thought it was a little high as well. I think this all relates back to the signal quality problem I've been having for the last 4 mos or so, the one where I can't even get Comcast to respond to, even after repeated contacts with them.
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try Mr. J as the people here are completely unresponsive, you talk to them, their nod their heads, make notes, and that's all that ever happens - it's like talking to a brick wall that smiles at you.
> 
> 
> I understand how to lower the "hot" inbound, but with an outbound that's trying too hard, is there really anything I can do at my end, other than making sure that the line is clean to the pole?
> 
> 
> I'm currently getting symbol quality dropouts all the way to 0 on the HDHR manager app...



There is no much you can do about the reverse. I assume there are no attenuators between the modem and the drop? Splitters act as combiners in the reverse direction, so you don't get losses in that direction. If you have attenuators installed in the path however, that will affect the reverse.


Typically, if the reverse is having issues, it means there are plant problems. It could be there is a lot of ingress noise in your area (you or your neighbors aren't hams are they?). You could terminate all your unused drops to prevent noise from entering the plant, though for this magnitude of a problem, I doubt that would be effective, but it's cheap thing to try.


If your downstream is hot, it looks like the plant isn't balanced properly. Have you talked to your franchise authority?


thx

mike


----------



## walk

 What kind of signal levels do I want on my cable modem?


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12647086
> 
> 
> CableCard self-installable
> 
> 
> I bought a new TV with CableCard slot, so I called Comcast about the possibility of transferring the card that I have from an older TV. As expected, the CSR said that it is not recommended, and that I really should get a new card. But then she said that starting January 8, customers can pick up the card at the local Comcast store and install it without having a Comcast tech to do it. That's a nice change, and it saves about $16. Just a FYI.



This would be fantastic if true, I would also like the ability to move the cards around.


Right now I have 2 multistream cards in my Series 3, and 2 single stream cards in my TiVoHD. Would be great to move te cards around so that I have an extra card to put in the back of my TV.


----------



## GBruno

Good News as I have a TIVO HD showing up 1/7 and have been trying to figure out how to schedule a 4 hour break for the cable card(s) install. Any chance that there is an announcement in writing from comcast that I can refer to?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12658684
> 
> What kind of signal levels do I want on my cable modem?



Yes, I've seen that, and my numbers seem to be within those recommendations, although I don't have an upstream SNR number to reference.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12657039
> 
> 
> There is no much you can do about the reverse. I assume there are no attenuators between the modem and the drop? Splitters act as combiners in the reverse direction, so you don't get losses in that direction. If you have attenuators installed in the path however, that will affect the reverse.
> 
> 
> Typically, if the reverse is having issues, it means there are plant problems. It could be there is a lot of ingress noise in your area (you or your neighbors aren't hams are they?). You could terminate all your unused drops to prevent noise from entering the plant, though for this magnitude of a problem, I doubt that would be effective, but it's cheap thing to try.
> 
> 
> If your downstream is hot, it looks like the plant isn't balanced properly. Have you talked to your franchise authority?
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> mike



I really need to just go through the whole setup, the HSI installer gave me about a dozen different splitters with different db drops per port and even some pass-through taps with drops. Currently the line is split(-3.5db), un-amplified line to the S3 and the other feeding an amplifier. The amp output is feeding a 3-way(-3.5,-7.5,-7.5 {The 2 -7.5 are terminated}.) which has the -3.5 drop feeding the HDHR and the modem. That line feeds a -12db passthrough/tap with the tap output feeding an HDHR, and the other drop, -12db, feeding the modem. This was a quick and dirty setup when he was here as the inbound signal to the modem was too hot, running about +12-15db. The splitter setup brought it down to +7db to the modem.


Confusing eh?










I think I'm going to run a separate line to the HDHR from the POE with a 3-way, the other 2 drops to the modem and the S3. I'll have to play around with different splitter configs and/or the amp to see if I can can get proper signals at all 3 devices.


Right now I think the line is being boosted and attenuated at different rates at different points all on the same line which doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12659589
> 
> 
> I really need to just go through the whole setup, the HSI installer gave me about a dozen different splitters with different db drops per port and even some pass-through taps with drops. Currently the line is split(-3.5db), un-amplified line to the S3 and the other feeding an amplifier. The amp output is feeding a 3-way(-3.5,-7.5,-7.5 {The 2 -7.5 are terminated}.) which has the -3.5 drop feeding the HDHR and the modem. That line feeds a -12db passthrough/tap with the tap output feeding an HDHR, and the other drop, -12db, feeding the modem. This was a quick and dirty setup when he was here as the inbound signal to the modem was too hot, running about +12-15db. The splitter setup brought it down to +7db to the modem.
> 
> 
> Confusing eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to run a separate line to the HDHR from the POE with a 3-way, the other 2 drops to the modem and the S3. I'll have to play around with different splitter configs and/or the amp to see if I can can get proper signals at all 3 devices.
> 
> 
> Right now I think the line is being boosted and attenuated at different rates at different points all on the same line which doesn't seem like a good idea.



None of that affects your reverse power levels as it's just combiners in the reverse.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12659718
> 
> 
> None of that affects your reverse power levels as it's just combiners in the reverse.



Okay, then I really need to get them out here then. I was going to wait until the new 1GHz system was activated, but at this point I really have no idea when that's going to happen, so I'll just have to press the issue with them.


I really do think there is some sort of signal issue as I still get large RS uncorrected errors counts on just about every channel, to varying degrees. I only watch the 7 HD(8 with FSNBA-HD) that I get with Limited Basic. Particularly bad on KNTV(531MHz).


(Sent you a PM a on a somewhat related issue.)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12659888
> 
> 
> Okay, then I really need to get them out here then. I was going to wait until the new 1GHz system was activated, but at this point I really have no idea when that's going to happen, so I'll just have to press the issue with them.
> 
> 
> I really do think there is some sort of signal issue as I still get large RS uncorrected errors counts on just about every channel, to varying degrees. I only watch the 7 HD(8 with FSNBA-HD) that I get with Limited Basic. Particularly bad on KNTV(531MHz).
> 
> 
> (Sent you a PM a on a somewhat related issue.)



If you are seeing uncorrected FEC errors there is a problem. Best if you just stick the modem or a STB on the feed to remove your internal wiring from the equation. If you still see uncorrectables then the plant is having issues.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12660188
> 
> 
> If you are seeing uncorrected FEC errors there is a problem. Best if you just stick the modem or a STB on the feed to remove your internal wiring from the equation. If you still see uncorrectables then the plant is having issues.



Well, that's what I've always thought, but, when the tech came he measured the following signals:


QAM63 - 6.8dBmV

QAM75 - 4.9dBmV

QAM76 - 3.9dBmV


The following is in the CLI section on the work order


Ch2 - 12.7

Ch78 - 5.8

HSI - 4.09


Now, I don't know if those are + or - numbers, but he said the signal was fine, and when he found out it was feeding a TiVo he basically just shutdown, saying they had a guy that was familiar with TiVo's and that he would come out - and that's when my long saga of non-existent customer service started.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12659718
> 
> 
> None of that affects your reverse power levels as it's just combiners in the reverse.



Are you sure about that? Any link to show this? A 3dB splitter (3.5 dB or worse in real life) also gives you a 3 dB loss in the reverse direction, if I remember my circuit theory correctly.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12659337
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen that, and my numbers seem to be within those recommendations, although I don't have an upstream SNR number to reference.



Here is a more specific one for Comcast:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15644


----------



## Stephen Tu

Looks like they finally got around to my area of Milpitas (bordering San Jose, east of 680). Was peeved to see digital channels go out last night, screwed my recordings of Conan/Craig Ferguson. But this morning my HD channel count almost tripled, and I appear to now be on ADS, yay! I seem to be authorized for all the new channels, didn't expect it since I don't have digital package (ESPN + few other channels grandfathered). Don't know how long this will last.


Anyone around my area also having no luck w/ TNTHD/ESPN2HD? The other channels seem to work.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12662201
> 
> 
> Here is a more specific one for Comcast:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15644



Thanks, my numbers look good according to that, but I'm still going to try some homeruns from the POE and see what I get.


----------



## Mikef5

*As Mark Twain once famously said, Rumors of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.*


Sorry for the long absence but for personal reasons my time has been relegated to some more urgent matters but I imagine by the end of this month or the next I'll be able to return to the forum in a more active way than I have been able to lately. I just want to let people here know that I'm still around and will be returning very soon, you can't get rid of me that easily










I shall return


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12659718
> 
> 
> None of that affects your reverse power levels as it's just combiners in the reverse.



There is signal loss in reverse direction going through passive splitters. Easy way to check is to reverse your splitters and compare the signal levels.


----------



## TPeterson

I can see it now...Mikef5, wading ashore through S.F. Bay's salt ponds into Milpitas, cameras rolling, just like Dougie....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12671825
> 
> 
> I can see it now...Mikef5, wading ashore through S.F. Bay's salt ponds into Milpitas, cameras rolling, just like Dougie....


*"I'm Ready for My Close-up, Mr. DeMille"*


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12671885
> 
> *"I'm Ready for My Close-up, Mr. DeMille"*



There he is! I even tracked down your buddy, Mr. J, to see if he had heard from you.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12671989
> 
> 
> There he is! I even tracked down your buddy, Mr. J, to see if he had heard from you.



Hi Jim,


Yep, I heard from Mr. J. and it dawned on me that I didn't let people here know that I was going to be gone for a while. Things should return to a more normal routine for me in a couple of months. Sorry for being so remiss, must be the old age catching up with me.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on being more competitive with DirecTV as far as HD channel availability goes? Is there some kind of bandwidth or hardware limitation?


----------



## Bxz

Mikef5,


This news was supposed to be broadcast by u, but since u r not here, I'd like to let everyone know that effective today, we milpitasers are officially upgraded. Now that we have most HD channels










TNTHD

UniversalHD

USAHD

MHD

TBSHD

HGTVHD

HistoryHD

NGOHD

DiscoveryHD

HDTheater

ESPNHD

ESPNHD2

....


Hope we can have the HDNet one day.


BXZ



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12672176
> 
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> 
> Yep, I heard from Mr. J. and it dawned on me that I didn't let people here know that I was going to be gone for a while. Things should return to a more normal routine for me in a couple of months. Sorry for being so remiss, must be the old age catching up with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

maybe that's why we haven't heard from mike... he's too busy enjoying his new channels!


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12675686
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> This news was supposed to be broadcast by u, but since u r not here, I'd like to let everyone know that effective today, we milpitasers are officially upgraded. Now that we have most HD channels



Bxz are you getting in ESPN2 + TNT cleanly? All the other new channels are fine for me, but my 6412 is choking on these two. One tuner is picking up fair signal (and lots of pixelation, dropouts, audio drops), other is getting almost nothing and reporting poor S/N. Both are transmitting on 99Mhz channel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12675686
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> This news was supposed to be broadcast by u, but since u r not here, I'd like to let everyone know that effective today, we milpitasers are officially upgraded. Now that we have most HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNTHD
> 
> UniversalHD
> 
> USAHD
> 
> MHD
> 
> TBSHD
> 
> HGTVHD
> 
> HistoryHD
> 
> NGOHD
> 
> DiscoveryHD
> 
> HDTheater
> 
> ESPNHD
> 
> ESPNHD2
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Hope we can have the HDNet one day.
> 
> 
> BXZ



Thanks for the update but it is not entirely correct. The area near Zanker School is not upgraded and may not get upgraded until March or April. I know this because that's where my sister lives and she has not been upgraded. She also received a letter from Comcast informing her of this. I've talked with Mr. J. and he is looking into the reason for this delay.


Again, thanks for that update, I will be in and out of the forums but I have some medical issues to take care of so I won't be here as much as I would like.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/12675408
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on being more competitive with DirecTV as far as HD channel availability goes? Is there some kind of bandwidth or hardware limitation?



Yes. Probably won't see a lot of new HD channels until they go all-digital.


----------



## MKANET

Oh cool... when approximately? Can we keep our current STBs?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12683662
> 
> 
> Yes. Probably won't see a lot of new HD channels until they go all-digital.


----------



## Keenan

Unless Comcast goes with SDV, I would expect to see the new Moto STBs, with the 1GHz tuners on board, to be deployed before any "explosion" in the number of HD channels from Comcast as that extra 150-160MHz of bandwidth on the new 1GHz systems is pretty useless without something to tune into it with.


----------



## Bxz

stephen,


mine looks ok so far, i'm using cablecard.


bxz



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/12680575
> 
> 
> Bxz are you getting in ESPN2 + TNT cleanly? All the other new channels are fine for me, but my 6412 is choking on these two. One tuner is picking up fair signal (and lots of pixelation, dropouts, audio drops), other is getting almost nothing and reporting poor S/N. Both are transmitting on 99Mhz channel.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12683895
> 
> 
> Unless Comcast goes with SDV, I would expect to see the new Moto STBs, with the 1GHz tuners on board, to be deployed before any "explosion" in the number of HD channels from Comcast as that extra 150-160MHz of bandwidth on the new 1GHz systems is pretty useless without something to tune into it with.



I thought irrespective of SDV we had headroom in the 800mhz+ areas, especially with comcast's ability to shuffle non-basic analog channels to digital?


Would be nice if the local comast would at least keep up with lesser DMA comcast areas with respect to HD rollout. Since comcast has already negotiated carriage agreements for sci-fi, cnn & animal planet HD, can't they hurry up and throw the switch already?

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/12/29...-of-southeast/


----------



## walk

Most systems are 750mhz, so I wouldn't expect a lot of extra channels on 860/1Ghz systems, but both will have to wait until all-digital. I think freeing up 1 analog channel makes room for at least 2 HD channels, and they will probably eliminate 40+ analog channels (I assume they will keep "basic cable" analog 2-32 or so), and no it won't require new STBs, assuming you have at least a DCT-6200.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12686820
> 
> 
> I thought irrespective of SDV we had headroom in the 800mhz+ areas, especially with comcast's ability to shuffle non-basic analog channels to digital?



860MHz+ systems will need equipment that can tune those freqs as currently deployed STBs only go to about 850-860 or so. That extra 140MHz in 1G systems is for future use as far as I can tell, at least until the new Moto STBs come out.


So, you have the headroom, but no tuner(STB) to grab those freqs.


Not sure of the tuning range of a TiVo, probably the same as the current Moto stuff.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12687322
> 
> 
> Most systems are 750mhz, so I wouldn't expect a lot of extra channels on 860/1Ghz systems, but both will have to wait until all-digital. I think freeing up 1 analog channel makes room for at least 2 HD channels, and they will probably eliminate 40+ analog channels (I assume they will keep "basic cable" analog 2-32 or so), and no it won't require new STBs, assuming you have at least a DCT-6200.



40*2=80 which is a lot of additional channels in my book.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12687412
> 
> 
> 860MHz+ systems will need equipment that can tune those freqs as currently deployed STBs only go to about 850-860 or so. That extra 140MHz in 1G systems is for future use as far as I can tell, at least until the new Moto STBs come out.
> 
> 
> So, you have the headroom, but no tuner(STB) to grab those freqs.
> 
> 
> Not sure of the tuning range of a TiVo, probably the same as the current Moto stuff.



Why are you suggesting that I need 1ghz to get more HD? We received more HD several times last quarter without 1ghz. Mikef5 suggested that SDV is a long ways out for comcast so why are you also suggesting some new need for a new stb? I have an s3 tivo and it has been picking up the new HD rollouts just fine so far.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12687553
> 
> 
> Why are you suggesting that I need 1ghz to get more HD? We received more HD several times last quarter without 1ghz. Mikef5 suggested that SDV is a long ways out for comcast so why are you also suggesting some new need for a new stb? I have an s3 tivo and it has been picking up the new HD rollouts just fine so far.



Several analog stations were removed last quarter to make room for the new HD stations. Comcast could definitely do this again (40 more times would be nice), but since there hasn't been an announcement of anything going away soon, who knows if and when new HD channels will be added.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12687553
> 
> 
> Why are you suggesting that I need 1ghz to get more HD? We received more HD several times last quarter without 1ghz. Mikef5 suggested that SDV is a long ways out for comcast so why are you also suggesting some new need for a new stb? I have an s3 tivo and it has been picking up the new HD rollouts just fine so far.



What I'm saying is, that any bandwidth above 860MHz will not get you anymore HD channels as there is currently no way to tune anything in that frequency range. Once STBs with 1GHz tuners are deployed, then those freqs can deliver more HD.


There is probably room for more HD on current 860MHz systems, and I'm sure they will be more to come, but as the 750MHz systems become the lowest bandwidth systems, and there's a lot of them in the bay area, probably the largest system group by a large margin, I would expect that Comcast will not launch anymore HD than can be handled on a 750MHz system if only to keep a relatively like lineup across the area. I can't really see them launching HD channels that only a few 860MHz - 1GHz systems will be able to receive. I think there is only about three 1GHz systems being installed right now, so that's not a whole lot of subs.


Plus, we'll need the equipment, see the Moto PR regarding the MPEG4/1GHz tuner STB/DVRs below.

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...eLocaleId=2026 

Motorola Media Center - Press Releases


----------



## Stephen Tu

I wrote:


> Quote:
> Bxz are you getting in ESPN2 + TNT cleanly? All the other new channels are fine for me, but my 6412 is choking on these two. One tuner is picking up fair signal (and lots of pixelation, dropouts, audio drops), other is getting almost nothing and reporting poor S/N. Both are transmitting on 99Mhz channel.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12685760
> 
> 
> stephen,
> 
> 
> mine looks ok so far, i'm using cablecard.
> 
> 
> bxz



Thx for the data point. They seemed to have boosted the signal a tad, it's working for me too now, picture & sound are clean although the diagnostics still report "poor" signal strength. 6+dB lower than some of the other new channels I checked. Maybe it has something to do with those channels being in the FM radio band.


Followup: spoke a little too soon, still had problems. I ended up jacking up the amplification on my Radio shack cable amp a few dB, now it's "fair", now works fine.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12687801
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is, that any bandwidth above 860MHz will not get you anymore HD channels as there is currently no way to tune anything in that frequency range. Once STBs with 1GHz tuners are deployed, then those freqs can deliver more HD.



Ah, I see. You're assuming that we don't get more HD channels without more bandwidth. I'm assuming we get more HD channels from existing bandwidth, with analog channels being taken out as necessary to free up the necessary bandwidth. This is the strategy that was used in the past and we were led to believe would be ongoing, from folks such as mikef5. If you believe his statements, we're already past-due for another round of HD channels (the ones that were to come out in December).


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12687801
> 
> 
> Plus, we'll need the equipment, see the Moto PR regarding the MPEG4/1GHz tuner STB/DVRs below.



Yes, mpeg4 content distribution will be nice some day. I hope whatever comcast eventually does interoperates with the broadcom mpeg4 decoder in the tivo s3s. If comcast is going to try to force me to move to a motorola pvr in 6 months I might just as well go with directv's pvr...


I really would like to know comcast's HD timeframe so I know whether or not to turn to directv in the mean time.


----------



## raghu1111

Mikef5 had mentioned earlier that a few more HD channels would be added in Jan. Hopefully it is still on track.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12695216
> 
> 
> Mikef5 had mentioned earlier that a few more HD channels would be added in Jan. Hopefully it is still on track.



Hopefully so. According to reports in the HDTV Programming forum, other Comcast markets are getting TLC HD, CNN HD, and SciFi HD, to name a few.


I just really want to make sure we have SciFi HD before the new final season of BSG starts in April.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Does anyone know if Comcast will give credit for service outages? My section of Mill Valley has been without service since Friday morning. It's a pretty trivial amount, of course, but it's annoying to be out of service, told by the CSR that "you are in a known problem area with no ETA for service restoration" . . . and to figure that you are paying about $5/day for the privilege.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/12706875
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast will give credit for service outages? My section of Mill Valley has been without service since Friday morning. It's a pretty trivial amount, of course, but it's annoying to be out of service, told by the CSR that "you are in a known problem area with no ETA for service restoration" . . . and to figure that you are paying about $5/day for the privilege.



It's a good question. To its credit, AT&T gave us a decent refund for lose of service here in West Marin (the tower is still out), but a friend found far more resistance asking the same of Comcast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12540263
> 
> 
> BTW, today DirecTV and PBS announced an agreement to carry PBS stations on DirecTV. This will likely pave the way for KQED to be carried in HD on DirecTV soon.
> 
> 
> Still no KRON though!



Not sure when they started it, but I'm getting KRON-DT on DirecTV now. So that's KGO, KPIX, KNTV, KTVU, KRON, KBCW and FSNBA-HD(games only) for local HD on DirecTV.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12716638
> 
> 
> Not sure when they started it, but I'm getting KRON-DT on DirecTV now. So that's KGO, KPIX, KNTV, KTVU, KRON, KBCW and FSNBA-HD(games only) for local HD on DirecTV.



KRON in HD on Direct? Well that's enough for anyone to switch!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12688144
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. You're assuming that we don't get more HD channels without more bandwidth. I'm assuming we get more HD channels from existing bandwidth, with analog channels being taken out as necessary to free up the necessary bandwidth. This is the strategy that was used in the past and we were led to believe would be ongoing, from folks such as mikef5. If you believe his statements, we're already past-due for another round of HD channels (the ones that were to come out in December).Yes, mpeg4 content distribution will be nice some day. I hope whatever comcast eventually does interoperates with the broadcom mpeg4 decoder in the tivo s3s. If comcast is going to try to force me to move to a motorola pvr in 6 months I might just as well go with directv's pvr...
> 
> 
> I really would like to know comcast's HD timeframe so I know whether or not to turn to directv in the mean time.



The 1Ghz plant is going in because if you are going to do an upgrade, you always go for the highest frequency you can put in that's roughly the same cost. 1 Ghz costs not a lot more than 860, so why not?


Also, Comcast has more than video out there. Their telephony gear and cable modems (maybe even the docsis 3.0 stuff) can run up there freeing up room below for STB's to recieve HD.


Now, the difference between 860 and 750 is a different story. Comcast doesn't want to create another "tier" of customer, so they aren't exploiting the difference for additional HD channels. I think this is a mistake, because they are so far behind DirecTV, but they may just be planning on going to SDV on all systems, and on 860 plant, the can just broadcast some of the channels than would have to be switched on a 750 system. SDV does not have to be deployed in an identical configuration across all headends. If this is true, users in 860 plant systems will get the same channels than a 750 plant user would get, but fewer of them (if at all) would get switched.


But I wouldn't expect to see SDV anytime soon, Comcast is trailing others in trials, and as far as I know, does not have SDV deployed in any system on a production basis. When I'm at CES I'll chat with some old friends that work for Comcast and see if they are doing an "emergency" rollout of it... Time-Warner has had great success with it though. Tivo users notwithstanding.


thx

mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12722172
> 
> 
> KRON in HD on Direct? Well that's enough for anyone to switch!



Absolutely.










In fact, it's been there for about 6 mos according to the research I did last night, gee, I wonder why it went so unnoticed?


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...html?rssid=196 


Any bets on whether we'll ever see this????


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12722310
> 
> 
> Also, Comcast has more than video out there. Their telephony gear and cable modems (maybe even the docsis 3.0 stuff) can run up there freeing up room below for STB's to recieve HD.



I recall Keenan looked up the specs for existing cable modems and they were also not 1GHz capable so there would be a similar migration process. Don't know about the telephony gear.


----------



## walk

I believe mine operates at 705mhz.


----------



## John S

I have a Philips 42PFL7432D. By using regular outdoor antenna, I can receive 50+ analog and digital channels around the San Francisco bay area.


However, it is very surprise to me that I also can receives the KTSF channel 26.1, 26.2 broadcasting on channel 6.1.


I contacted KTSF. They told me that they only broadcast on channel 26 (analog) and 26.1, 26.2 (digital).


Is there any body also encountered same problem?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12725671
> 
> 
> I recall Keenan looked up the specs for existing cable modems and they were also not 1GHz capable so there would be a similar migration process. Don't know about the telephony gear.



The QAM video tuners in the current crop of DCT/DCH series STBs is only good for about 54MHz to 864MHz.

http://broadband.motorola.com/busine...ef_settops.asp 

Motorola - Connected Home Solutions - Digital Video Solutions - High-Definition Set-tops



The new, DCX MPEG4 capable series have 1GHz tuners in them.

http://connectedhome2go.com/2008/01/...eg-4-set-tops/ 

Motorola MPEG-4 Set-Tops « Media Experiences 2 Go


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John S* /forum/post/12725936
> 
> 
> By using regular outdoor antenna, I can receive 50+ analog and digital channels around the San Francisco bay area.



Wrong thread, John. Comcast folks don't generally use an outdoor antenna.


----------



## armaniboi

New to the forum but been reading it for a while. I'm in Sunnyvale 94087 area and just wanted to say some Comcast people came to the poles behind my house to do some work. Not sure if it's storm maintenance or if it's for upgrading so we can finally get more HD channels. But then again, we didn't lose power or internet/cable during the storm, so I'm hoping it's the latter.


We also got a postcard from Comcast saying that the upgrade had been delayed to Jan 4 - Feb 4. We'll see if that sticks.


Just thought I'd give an update on this end if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Wendek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12722172
> 
> 
> KRON in HD on Direct? Well that's enough for anyone to switch!



Yep, all we need now is all the PBS Stations on Directv too!

I made the switch to dish but still have the HSI, can't live without that.


To my eyes, comcast seems to have a better, sharper picture than D* but i pay less and get more channels with directv. $21 for a second comcast HD DVR is outrageous, i think.


----------



## Poochie

Looks like my area (Sunnyvale, 94086, between El Camino and Old SF, between Wolfe and Fair Oaks) has been upgraded from the dark days of 550MHz, perhaps some time within the last week - my TiVo S3 started recording "analog" channels in digital around 1/3/08, and I scanned through the channels in the 700s and saw the likes of TNT-HD, MOJO, and History-HD on my screen.


Hopefully in the next couple of days things will stabilize with the interaction between the guide data and what is reported by the CableCards - for example the TiVo thinks 724 is ESPN2HD, but really it's where ESPNHD (not the "deuce") lives with the new lineup - and hopefully my TiVo will start getting real guide data for all the new channels on my lineup. But for now I'm just happy that our system is upgraded.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.lightreading.com/document...42281&site=cdn 


- MPEG-4 capable

- 1GHz compatible

- Docsis 3.0

- MoCX capable (for networked DVRs)


It's interesting how only one of the 3 models has dual tuners. I guess if you have interlinked/networked DVR's, it doesn't matter where the tuners are...


----------



## twnpks05

What is the latest Comcast HD DVR Dual Tuner Box


Appears that my Moto 6412 III HD Dual Tuner box did not survive the power outage after the January storm. The box came back on but only one tuner is working. I have done the requisite power cycling and had the box zapped. Comcast said I could get a new box delivered or pick one up at the store, which I will do. Easy question, what is the latest and greatest box that they offer. I am in San Francisco. Will it just be another 6412?


Thank You!


Matt


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twnpks05* /forum/post/12730640
> 
> 
> What is the latest Comcast HD DVR Dual Tuner Box
> 
> 
> Appears that my Moto 6412 III HD Dual Tuner box did not survive the power outage after the January storm. The box came back on but only one tuner is working. I have done the requisite power cycling and had the box zapped. Comcast said I could get a new box delivered or pick one up at the store, which I will do. Easy question, what is the latest and greatest box that they offer. I am in San Francisco. Will it just be another 6412?
> 
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> Matt



If you're in an ADS area, the DCH3416 is your best bet. If not then I believe the 6412 is the best you're going to get.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/12401326
> 
> 
> Interesting, I'm at 567.011 MHz (Hayward)... looks like I might not see new HD channels anytime soon



Now my modem is reading 705.000 MHz. Hopefully this means Hayward is a few steps closer to some new HD channels.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armaniboi* /forum/post/12728146
> 
> 
> New to the forum but been reading it for a while. I'm in Sunnyvale 94087 area and just wanted to say some Comcast people came to the poles behind my house to do some work. Not sure if it's storm maintenance or if it's for upgrading so we can finally get more HD channels. But then again, we didn't lose power or internet/cable during the storm, so I'm hoping it's the latter.
> 
> 
> We also got a postcard from Comcast saying that the upgrade had been delayed to Jan 4 - Feb 4. We'll see if that sticks.



What part of 94087 are you in? I'm near Remington and Hollenbeck. I haven't received the post card regarding the delay. I stopped checking daily for new HD channels. I figure I'll have them when I have them. I'm not going to rely on what some CSR, tech or post card says.


----------



## rxp19

Finally upgraded (in Hayward Hills)





















Checked this morning I have 25+ HD channels. Wohoo!! Also the analog channels are coming in much more clear!


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12725671
> 
> 
> I recall Keenan looked up the specs for existing cable modems and they were also not 1GHz capable so there would be a similar migration process. Don't know about the telephony gear.



Most of the current cable modems are definitely not 1Ghz capable. If course Docsis 3.0 with its bonding will run in a different range and are very likely to be 1Ghz capable.


Docsis 3.0 is going to use up a lot of bandwidth on the cable and make HD even tighter....


Kevin


----------



## Keenan

The Arris TM502G, which I think is the current telephony modem is only good to 860MHz as well for RF video.


As far as I can tell, and as noted by others, utilizing anything above 860MHz is going to need some new equipment.


Pretty sure the current TiVo units(Series 3 and HD TiVo) will not be able to do anything with freqs above 860MHz either.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12729917
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...42281&site=cdn
> 
> 
> - MPEG-4 capable
> 
> - 1GHz compatible
> 
> - Docsis 3.0
> 
> - MoCX capable (for networked DVRs)
> 
> 
> It's interesting how only one of the 3 models has dual tuners. I guess if you have interlinked/networked DVR's, it doesn't matter where the tuners are...



These are the DCX series STBs I was referring to earlier.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast press release,


************************************************************ ****



FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


comcast ceo brian L. roberts ANNOUNCES Project Infinity:


strategy to Deliver exponentially more Content Choice on TV


Comcast To Give Consumers More than 1,000 HD Choices in 2008


Announces Roadmap to Add 6,000 Movies with 3,000 in HD



LAS VEGAS, NV - January 8, 2008 -Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSK, CMCSA), the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications, today announced three major content initiatives at the 2008 Consumer Electronics Show. Comcast CEO Brian L. Roberts unveiled the Company's plan to give consumers more than 1,000 HD choices in 2008, its strategy to begin adding additional HD movies, and announced Project Infinity - its vision to give consumers the ability to watch any movie, television show, user generated content or other video that a producer wants to make available On Demand.


Project Infinity plans to give consumers the best and most content they will find On Demand anywhere - more HD, more sports, more movies, kids' programs and network TV, said Brian L. Roberts, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Comcast Corporation. Project Infinity builds on our commitment to bring more content to people across all platforms at home and on the go, and we'll work with our partners, programmers and video producers to deliver on this vision.


More Choice - Project Infinity


Project Infinity envisions ever-increasing customer choice that continues the evolution of time-shifted viewing that began with the huge success of Comcast On Demand. Comcast's vision is to give customers exponentially more content choices - all available to consumers at the click of the remote without having to buy any additional equipment.


Project Infinity is a logical extension of Comcast's television and online content strategy, which has fundamentally changed the way people watch video. As Comcast's On Demand library has expanded to offer more than 10,000 selections each month, viewership has grown dramatically, surpassing six billion views since 2003. Comcast customers now are selecting On Demand 100 times per second, with 275 million views monthly.


Comcast will support its plan for Project Infinity using its existing fiber network and national IP backbone. The Company plans to create a system of library servers that will efficiently serve VOD content to consumers from several key locations across the country. This system would enable Comcast to offer exponentially more VOD content.


More HD


Comcast plans to expand its current HD lineup beyond the hundreds of HD choices available today, which is already more than any other provider offers. By the end of the year, Comcast will make available more than 1,000 HD movies and TV shows every month, as well as the most popular television networks in HD as they debut. HD content is the fastest-growing category in Comcast's On Demand library.


More Movies


With 1,300 movie titles available each month, Comcast Digital Cable customers already have access to more movies On Demand than they can find anywhere else. Beginning next year, Comcast plans to offer more than 6,000 movies a month, and more than 3,000 of them will be available in HD. Today, Comcast Digital Cable customers can choose from new releases as well as hundreds of free movies from Sony, MGM, FEARNet and Encore as well as movies from premium networks like Starz, HBO, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel - all available at their fingertips with no additional equipment.


More Content Online


Today the company also launched http://www.Fancast.com , the first online destination that will enable customers to find, manage and watch television and movie content wherever it is available - on Fancast, on television, online, on DVDs or in movie theaters. Fancast will provide consumers with an easy way to manage their entertainment experience as the number of viewing choices that are available across platforms continues to grow rapidly. In addition, Comcast currently makes more than 90,000 videos available at any time on Comcast.net.


For a webcast of Chairman and CEO Brian L. Roberts' CES keynote address and for additional press information on Comcast announcements at CES, please visit www.comcast.com/ces .



About Comcast Corporation


Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) ( http://www.comcast.com ) is the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications products and services. With 24.2 million cable customers, 12.9 million high-speed Internet customers, and 4.1 million voice customers, Comcast is principally involved in the development, management and operation of broadband cable systems and in the delivery of programming content.


Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, The Golf Channel, VERSUS, G4, AZN Television, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One, ten regional Comcast SportsNets and Comcast Interactive Media, which develops and operates Comcast's Internet business. Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast-Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multipurpose arenas in Philadelphia.


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/12735058
> 
> 
> Finally upgraded (in Hayward Hills)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked this morning I have 25+ HD channels. Wohoo!! Also the analog channels are coming in much more clear!



Wow, glad to hear the Hayward updates are finally beginning. I can't wait to get home and see if the lowlands of Hayward were also upgraded. I'm not holding my breath, but hopefully it will happen sometime soon.


----------



## Wendek

how much more is that going to cost per month?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wendek* /forum/post/12736342
> 
> 
> how much more is that going to cost per month?



Don't know, the Fancast thing is free as far as I can tell, been using it for about an hour...

http://www.fancast.com/home


----------



## D-Real

Wow, I guess Comcast is not going to compete with the Satellite guys in terms of HD channel line-ups. Waging their HD fight through On-Demand offerings seems weak in my opinion. I think most customers still prefer to have the many new HD channels on their systems instead of On Demand content.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/12736485
> 
> 
> Wow, I guess Comcast is not going to compete with the Satellite guys in terms of HD channel line-ups. Waging their HD fight through On-Demand offerings seems weak in my opinion. I think most customers still prefer to have the many new HD channels on their systems instead of On Demand content.



Not ever having the opportunity to use OnDemand I tend to agree with with you, but with over 6 billions views since inception, and subs selecting it 100 times per second, there must be something of worth there.


If I can see my favorite shows in HD by using OnDemand I'll definitely be using it. Of course, that would require getting a Comcast STB which I don't use - currently using an S3 TiVo - but would consider a single tuner non-DVR STB for OnDemand use...maybe...


----------



## Brian Conrad

Anytime something is available OnDemand I choose that even if it is part of the line up on a channel. Unfortunately sometimes those streams are a lower bitrate than when they play on a channel and thus look "grungier." They also need to reduce the banner ads especially on Fear.net as they are a little annoying and probably keep some folks away. After all if you are already watching Fear.net you already know it's there and don't have to be constantly reminding of it.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/12587109
> 
> 
> I have Comcast service out in Union City, CA. Channels 750 (Discovery HD) and 754 (Discovery Theater HD) are showing the same programming (Discovery HD). Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> 
> Looking into the diagnostics on my Tivo Series3, it looks like it was instructed to tune into QAM 256 at frequency 477000 kHz for both channels.
> 
> 
> Even my SD set-top box is showing the same results on my channel guide.



Follow up on my problem. So the issue finally got resolved. Apparently, no one else in my area either cared or thought this was normal. The tech that worked on my issue lived in Union City, CA as well and saw the issue on his own home. After some searching, they found the problem with the main line. They had the satellite feed connected incorrectly for the Discovery Theater HD channel.


While I was talking with the tech, I happened to ask him whether or not we would be getting more HD channels (not on-demand stuff). He would not elaborate what channels, but he said more are coming very soon.


----------



## wco81

So if they don't offer say CNN HD as a channel, does that still mean they would have CNN HD content in OnDemand?


Of course CNN HD is a bad example because you would want to watch that stuff live.


It works for things like HBO HD and Showtime HD, especially if they can store say all seasons of the Sopranos and Six Feet Under instead of just the last season.


I would be surprised if they were able to have content in OnDemand if they haven't signed a deal with the network provider of that content to carry their HD channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12736833
> 
> 
> Anytime something is available OnDemand I choose that even if it is part of the line up on a channel. Unfortunately sometimes those streams are a lower bitrate than when they play on a channel and thus look "grungier." They also need to reduce the banner ads especially on Fear.net as they are a little annoying and probably keep some folks away. After all if you are already watching Fear.net you already know it's there and don't have to be constantly reminding of it.



OnDemand is at a lower bitrate than the regular linear channels? I wasn't aware of that, are you sure?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12735484
> 
> 
> Comcast press release,
> 
> 
> ************************************************************ ****
> 
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> 
> comcast ceo brian L. roberts ANNOUNCES Project Infinity:
> 
> 
> strategy to Deliver exponentially more Content Choice on TV
> 
> 
> Comcast To Give Consumers More than 1,000 HD Choices in 2008
> 
> 
> Announces Roadmap to Add 6,000 Movies with 3,000 in HD
> 
> 
> 
> LAS VEGAS, NV - January 8, 2008 -Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSK, CMCSA), the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications, today announced three major content initiatives at the 2008 Consumer Electronics Show. Comcast CEO Brian L. Roberts unveiled the Company's plan to give consumers more than 1,000 HD choices in 2008, its strategy to begin adding additional HD movies, and announced Project Infinity - its vision to give consumers the ability to watch any movie, television show, user generated content or other video that a producer wants to make available On Demand.
> 
> 
> Project Infinity plans to give consumers the best and most content they will find On Demand anywhere - more HD, more sports, more movies, kids' programs and network TV, said Brian L. Roberts, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Comcast Corporation. Project Infinity builds on our commitment to bring more content to people across all platforms at home and on the go, and we'll work with our partners, programmers and video producers to deliver on this vision.
> 
> 
> More Choice - Project Infinity
> 
> 
> Project Infinity envisions ever-increasing customer choice that continues the evolution of time-shifted viewing that began with the huge success of Comcast On Demand. Comcast's vision is to give customers exponentially more content choices - all available to consumers at the click of the remote without having to buy any additional equipment.
> 
> 
> Project Infinity is a logical extension of Comcast's television and online content strategy, which has fundamentally changed the way people watch video. As Comcast's On Demand library has expanded to offer more than 10,000 selections each month, viewership has grown dramatically, surpassing six billion views since 2003. Comcast customers now are selecting On Demand 100 times per second, with 275 million views monthly.
> 
> 
> Comcast will support its plan for Project Infinity using its existing fiber network and national IP backbone. The Company plans to create a system of library servers that will efficiently serve VOD content to consumers from several key locations across the country. This system would enable Comcast to offer exponentially more VOD content.
> 
> 
> More HD
> 
> 
> Comcast plans to expand its current HD lineup beyond the hundreds of HD choices available today, which is already more than any other provider offers. By the end of the year, Comcast will make available more than 1,000 HD movies and TV shows every month, as well as the most popular television networks in HD as they debut. HD content is the fastest-growing category in Comcast's On Demand library.
> 
> 
> More Movies
> 
> 
> With 1,300 movie titles available each month, Comcast Digital Cable customers already have access to more movies On Demand than they can find anywhere else. Beginning next year, Comcast plans to offer more than 6,000 movies a month, and more than 3,000 of them will be available in HD. Today, Comcast Digital Cable customers can choose from new releases as well as hundreds of free movies from Sony, MGM, FEARNet and Encore as well as movies from premium networks like Starz, HBO, Cinemax, Showtime and The Movie Channel - all available at their fingertips with no additional equipment.
> 
> 
> More Content Online
> 
> 
> Today the company also launched http://www.Fancast.com , the first online destination that will enable customers to find, manage and watch television and movie content wherever it is available - on Fancast, on television, online, on DVDs or in movie theaters. Fancast will provide consumers with an easy way to manage their entertainment experience as the number of viewing choices that are available across platforms continues to grow rapidly. In addition, Comcast currently makes more than 90,000 videos available at any time on Comcast.net.
> 
> 
> For a webcast of Chairman and CEO Brian L. Roberts' CES keynote address and for additional press information on Comcast announcements at CES, please visit www.comcast.com/ces .
> 
> 
> 
> About Comcast Corporation
> 
> 
> Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) ( http://www.comcast.com ) is the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications products and services. With 24.2 million cable customers, 12.9 million high-speed Internet customers, and 4.1 million voice customers, Comcast is principally involved in the development, management and operation of broadband cable systems and in the delivery of programming content.
> 
> 
> Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, The Golf Channel, VERSUS, G4, AZN Television, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One, ten regional Comcast SportsNets and Comcast Interactive Media, which develops and operates Comcast's Internet business. Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast-Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multipurpose arenas in Philadelphia.



Nice catch there Jim










I just got home from my doctors appointment and checked my email and Mr. J. had left the same info for the forums.


Looks like this Project Infinity is going to be VOD on steroids. With all my down time I've been able to really check out Comcast's VOD and I'm very impressed with all the content that's on it, I keep finding new things on it all the time. Does this make up for not adding new channels ?? No, but it does give me something to peruse while waiting for the new channels to be added and there's lots to peruse. I just wish there was someway to do searches on the stuff that is on VOD, that would save me a lot of time not having to manually look for stuff on there. If you haven't looked at VOD in a while give it another look see, you might be surprised at what's there. My favorite spot ( besides the HD movies ) is the trivia section.... it's amazes me how much useless junk I can remember with this old brain of mine










Gotta go check this Fancast site to see what's up with that.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

If you think about it, it makes total sense. I know I'm probably over-simplifying things but essentially it's just hard drive space that's required to build a gigantic library. The thing that's always ticked me off about VOD is that programs come and go...why not just leave them up there indefinitely? I know there's $$ issue's involved (e.g. HBO doesn't want to put the entire Sopranos series up there as they'll lose DVD sales). But even I'm sure they could work something out (i.e. commercials or something) to even things out.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12737718
> 
> 
> Nice catch there Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home from my doctors appointment and checked my email and Mr. J. had left the same info for the forums.
> 
> 
> Looks like this Project Infinity is going to be VOD on steroids. With all my down time I've been able to really check out Comcast's VOD and I'm very impressed with all the content that's on it, I keep finding new things on it all the time. Does this make up for not adding new channels ?? No, but it does give me something to peruse while waiting for the new channels to be added and there's lots to peruse. I just wish there was someway to do searches on the stuff that is on VOD, that would save me a lot of time not having to manually look for stuff on there. If you haven't looked at VOD in a while give it another look see, you might be surprised at what's there. My favorite spot ( besides the HD movies ) is the trivia section.... it's amazes me how much useless junk I can remember with this old brain of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go check this Fancast site to see what's up with that.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



(We have a mutual friend.







)


So far, that Fancast seems a bit jerky during playback and the PQ is not all that good, I wonder what app they are using, the Netflix View Instantly program using Silverlight(MS) works really well, probably the best online viewing PQ I've seen.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/12722310
> 
> 
> The 1Ghz plant is going in because if you are going to do an upgrade, you always go for the highest frequency you can put in that's roughly the same cost. 1 Ghz costs not a lot more than 860, so why not?



I've heard nothing of any 1ghz upgrade for my area. I don't know why you're advocating it to me as if I get to choose whether or not to modernize my cable plant to 1ghz.


I've been getting the HD channel upgrades so far without 1ghz.

If this is going to stop due to lack of 1ghz, then I probably need to more seriously look to a different provider.


Yes, I'm not expecting SDV to fix things near term. I do note that there are ~40 'expanded basic' channels that could presumably be moved to digital only freeing up sufficient bandwidth for comcast to keep up with HD channel rollout.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12737857
> 
> 
> (We have a mutual friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> So far, that Fancast seems a bit jerky during playback and the PQ is not all that good, I wonder what app they are using, the Netflix View Instantly program using Silverlight(MS) works really well, probably the best online viewing PQ I've seen.



Jim,


We have friends ???










I just looked at the Fancast site and I thought it was trying to tell me that I needed to upgrade my computer ( I love that word "upgrade" ) because I saw the same jerkiness in the videos as you did, glad it's not just me







. But it is a beta site so we need to give them feedback on what we like or dislike about the site and what needs to be fixed or upgraded. I'll give it a shot for a couple of months to see what happens and see what it looks like when it's not a beta site.


So hows the upgrades in Santa Rosa going ?? Sort of lost track of the upgrades for a while, but it looks like most of Milpitas is now done expect for my sisters area ( near Zanker school ) seems to be a problem in that area. I hear about it every time I see her, hope it gets resolved soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12738535
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> We have friends ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at the Fancast site and I thought it was trying to tell me that I needed to upgrade my computer ( I love that word "upgrade" ) because I saw the same jerkiness in the videos as you did, glad it's not just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it is a beta site so we need to give them feedback on what we like or dislike about the site and what needs to be fixed or upgraded. I'll give it a shot for a couple of months to see what happens and see what it looks like when it's not a beta site.
> 
> 
> So hows the upgrades in Santa Rosa going ?? Sort of lost track of the upgrades for a while, but it looks like most of Milpitas is now done expect for my sisters area ( near Zanker school ) seems to be a problem in that area. I hear about it every time I see her, hope it gets resolved soon.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



We had about 1100 homes passed with the new system, basically in areas where there are more cows and sheep than people.










No news on when the more populated areas will get dialed in. It'll happen when it happens, I just hope when it happens we get everything they have available across the bay area.


----------



## armaniboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12734524
> 
> 
> What part of 94087 are you in? I'm near Remington and Hollenbeck. I haven't received the post card regarding the delay. I stopped checking daily for new HD channels. I figure I'll have them when I have them. I'm not going to rely on what some CSR, tech or post card says.



I'm near Fremont and Mary. The postcard came sometime between December 23rd and 29th (I was on Vacation then so I got the postcard when I got back). I had received another delay notice before this one that said the dates were December-January sometime. But yeah, there's been so many delays that I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## juancmjr

CableCom was out on my street yesterday doing...something. Finishing touches on the new fiber perhaps? Good thing it was done before today's rain here. 1 step (out of a million to go) closer to more HD. I'm hurrying up to wait.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12737857
> 
> 
> So far, that Fancast seems a bit jerky during playback and the PQ is not all that good, I wonder what app they are using, the Netflix View Instantly program using Silverlight(MS) works really well, probably the best online viewing PQ I've seen.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12738535
> 
> 
> I just looked at the Fancast site and I thought it was trying to tell me that I needed to upgrade my computer ( I love that word "upgrade" ) because I saw the same jerkiness in the videos as you did, glad it's not just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it is a beta site so we need to give them feedback on what we like or dislike about the site and what needs to be fixed or upgraded. I'll give it a shot for a couple of months to see what happens and see what it looks like when it's not a beta site.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Just checked out the Fancast site while on my lunch break. FWIW I didn't really see any jerkiness in the short time I watched.


----------



## fender4645

The Fancast is great and all...but BRING IT TO THE TV!! I love the fact there 6 complete seasons of 24. But I can't sit down at my computer for hours at a time and watch TV.


----------



## GBruno

Cable Cards are now available (in Santa Cruz at least) for self install-thanks for the earlier post with this information!


P.S. FWIW, I agree that so far SD on the TIVO HD (passed through using the Native option) is better than with the moto POS. I hope the HD and other digital is better as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12740098
> 
> 
> The Fancast is great and all...but BRING IT TO THE TV!! I love the fact there 6 complete seasons of 24. But I can't sit down at my computer for hours at a time and watch TV.



Get a bigger monitor and a more comfortable chair.










I think I read in one of the blogs on it that it is coming to the STB, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## jharkin

I checked out Fancast, and parts of it looked really familiar. The shows we can watch are taken from Hulu.com. Not all networks are represented, and usually there are only a couple of episodes from the shows that are there.


The good thing I saw was a promise that sometime this year we would be able to program our DVR from the computer, and bookmark shows in VOD. I've only been able to do this for more than 5 years on my TiVo.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12740244
> 
> 
> Cable Cards are now available (in Santa Cruz at least) for self install-thanks for the earlier post with this information!



That's great! If anyone has gone through the actual self-installation process, please report your experience here.


----------



## Stephen Tu

Confirmed Cablecard self-install available in Santa Clara + Milpitas as well. Just went into the Santa Clara office and picked up M-card, took 5 minutes, hopefully install will go well tonight (or tomorrow if they won't do authentication at night).


Bonus for me: no extra charges for the M-card, so far. Somehow, probably through grandfathered policies I currently have HD-DVR for 13.95 + 3.50 on top of expanded basic, no digital cable tier fee, + am getting the new Milpitas HD channels. Supposedly they aren't charging me any more for the M-card for my Tivo. I was considering getting a 2nd TivoHD and dumping the 6412, but I suspect I'd then get hit w/ digital tier + additional outlet fee if I wanted a 2nd card, so I'm not going to rock the boat if this fee structure holds up and I continue to get all the HD channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12740283
> 
> 
> Get a bigger monitor and a more comfortable chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I read in one of the blogs on it that it is coming to the STB, but I'm not sure about that.



You're right. I was just reading the Engadget blog on the Comcast presentation and they did say it would be available via the STB. But I still won't be happy until they actually make it available...


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12737043
> 
> 
> OnDemand is at a lower bitrate than the regular linear channels? I wasn't aware of that, are you sure?



Seems to be true of some content. I watched some MOJO stuff VOD and it pixelated more than I recall when watching it on a linear channel. Even the CBS streams of CSI look more pixelated than the linear channel (which is bad enough on the title sequence). That probably means that some of the content is re-encoded for VOD probably when they add the banners. Premiums like HBO and Showtime I recall being okay. There may be a thread over in the programming section on VOD picture quality.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12742060
> 
> 
> Seems to be true of some content. I watched some MOJO stuff VOD and it pixelated more than I recall when watching it on a linear channel. Even the CBS streams of CSI look more pixelated than the linear channel (which is bad enough on the title sequence). That probably means that some of the content is re-encoded for VOD probably when they add the banners. Premiums like HBO and Showtime I recall being okay. There may be a thread over in the programming section on VOD picture quality.



I've notice the reduction in quality as well. If you compare the normal HD broadcast of a recent CSI, for example, the OnDemand version seems a bit grainer.


But the kicker is that I've not yet found any OnDemand that maintains the 5.1 audio format of the original. I don't look for many HD from OnDemand, but so far all I get is 2 channel stereo.


-Dave


----------



## Bxz

Stephen,


Does TiVo charge u for the TiVO HD? I'm actually also consodering getting one last time I saw it in Costco. So u can put one M card and one S card in the Tivo HD box? What's the difference between two S card VS one M, one S card?


bxz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/12741454
> 
> 
> Confirmed Cablecard self-install available in Santa Clara + Milpitas as well. Just went into the Santa Clara office and picked up M-card, took 5 minutes, hopefully install will go well tonight (or tomorrow if they won't do authentication at night).
> 
> 
> Bonus for me: no extra charges for the M-card, so far. Somehow, probably through grandfathered policies I currently have HD-DVR for 13.95 + 3.50 on top of expanded basic, no digital cable tier fee, + am getting the new Milpitas HD channels. Supposedly they aren't charging me any more for the M-card for my Tivo. I was considering getting a 2nd TivoHD and dumping the 6412, but I suspect I'd then get hit w/ digital tier + additional outlet fee if I wanted a 2nd card, so I'm not going to rock the boat if this fee structure holds up and I continue to get all the HD channels.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12742354
> 
> 
> Does TiVo charge u for the TiVO HD? I'm actually also consodering getting one last time I saw it in Costco. So u can put one M card and one S card in the Tivo HD box? What's the difference between two S card VS one M, one S card?



$8.31 to $12.95 per month, or $399 lifetime. S-Card can only handle one channel, so you need either one M-Card or two S-Cards for the TiVoHD.


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12742354
> 
> 
> Does TiVo charge u for the TiVO HD?



Not monthly. I had an old Tivo w/ a lifetime (of the box) sub, took advantage of an offer to transfer the lifetime to a new TivoHD. So paid $299 + tax for the TivoHD + $199 for the subscription transfer. If you are a new Tivo customer, above the box cost, you either have to pay Tivo 12.95/month, or choose between various prepaid plans from $129/1 year to $299/3 years. Though perhaps the best bet right now is to get a family member/friend that already has Tivo to get you one w/ lifetime $399 service (gift offer only available to existing subs + expires Feb 2).


So $399 + somewhere between $260-299 for the box itself, is $660-$700 total upfront cost with no monthly cost. Vs. just renting the Comcast DVR at $13.95 (if you already have digital cable), it takes a _long_ time to pull ahead, more than 4 years (less if Comcast continues to jack the rental price up). So it's a commitment, and you can't switch to satellite (w/o selling the Tivo & starting over). But OTOH:

- mostly better UI (especially search/wishlist features), don't have to reboot as often, doesn't lose all the guide data on a reboot. Less of the delayed response to remote followed by queued commands (although still a bit slow at times). Don't have to power off to toggle closed captioning (_hate_ this on 6412, power interrupts recordings).

-Native resolution output mode (instead of forcing 1080i or 720p for all HD, which is suboptimal on many displays).

- expandable storage (ESATA) active

- transfer shows to and from PC

- MP3, photo streaming

- download content from PC or direct from Amazon Unbox (unfortunately no HD Unbox content, yet, so currently worthless for my prefs but hopefully they will offer this eventually)

- you can sell it & the lifetime retains considerable value as long as Tivo is still in business. Or maybe Tivo will come up with something new + another transfer offer.


Losses:

-OnDemand

-can't set up/check recordings while continuing to watch your recorded program


I used my series 1 Tivo for 8 years (1999 $700 including lifetime for one tuner, 


> Quote:
> So u can put one M card and one S card in the Tivo HD box? What's the difference between two S card VS one M, one S card?



The TivoHD needs only 1 M card for dual tuner operation. The older "series 3" model currently requires two cards (either S or M) for dual tuner operation, as the current software on that can only use the M-cards in "S" single stream mode. The older S3 is more expensive, but has a bigger stock drive, is plug-and-play with a greater variety of ESATA drives (TivoHD only accepts "Tivo approved" drives, currently only the Western Digital DVR Expander, without doing some minor hacking), and is faster at show transferring, but currently has this lack of M-card support defect.


----------



## c3

One more advantage with TiVo: If you don't need the expanded basic portion, you can subscribe to just limited basic, or limited basic + digital classic. For the Comcast DVR, you must have expanded basic, which is $35+ per month, and digital classic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12741960
> 
> 
> You're right. I was just reading the Engadget blog on the Comcast presentation and they did say it would be available via the STB. But I still won't be happy until they actually make it available...



This should help,

*Comcast at CES: 100Mbps connections coming this year*
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...this-year.html 


...and this is regarding something that was discussed earlier in this thread, and obviously becomes a larger issue the more higher download speed is provided.

*FCC: We'll investigate Comcast-BT Flap* http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-984...g=2547-1_3-0-5


----------



## walk

OnDemand is lower bitrate, and I don't know if this happens to everyone, but I'd say about half the time I try to watch something, it doesn't work. Maybe more often on popular stuff. I'm talking about free stuff, not for-pay.


----------



## sfhub

OnDemand only works when you are watching someone else's


----------



## wco81

Yeah I played around with it a long time ago and it was worse than DVD quality and it was sluggish rewinding or fast forwarding.


But it is one thing cable has over satellite, with things like Howard TV.


Otherwise, yawn.


----------



## Kfranz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12743375
> 
> 
> One more advantage with TiVo: If you don't need the expanded basic portion, you can subscribe to just limited basic...



That's what I did. I have only limited basic, I picked up an M-card from the C*mcast office yesterday. No installation fee, no monthly fee. They activated the card before giving it to me, so when I pluged it in, it just worked. I did have to go through the TiVo guided set up again. As a bonus, I now have 25 mus1c choice channels and the TiVo knows what and where they are. Seems C*mcast is sending Mus1c Choice clear QAM.


Oh, yeah, I'm in Sunnyvale, in a not-yet-rebuilt part of town.


----------



## Barovelli

I've been a lurker and occasional commenter here for a couple of years. Not much of an HD viewer though, pushing HD on a 36" Sony XBR400 was mostly a novelty. And after purchasing an expensive set as the Sony, I was bound to run it until the wheels fell off.


Well . . .years of use make the colors fade. Still not enough justification to off it.


Then last week the thing died a true Hollywood movie death. Pop! Sizzle! OOOOeeeeeeiiiiiii! then displayed the calibration screen unrequested, went to a multicolor wavy fade then some crackles and a final POP! and went dark for good. Away it goes. I'm very happy that I am not charged per pound for E-Waste disposal.


With little time to research I settled on two brands. Set off in the Friday rain clear to San Jose, asked a few key questions and left town with a Panasonic PZ700 42 inch plasma. Got home to what? Storm that took out the power.


I read the manual by the light of the camp lantern. Stared at the huge dark monolith with utter anticipation. Finally, I got to see the fruits of my labor in my living room later Saturday afternoon. So awesome! Family was amazed by WWE in HD.


Thanks gang.


----------



## fender4645

Hahaha...welcome to the 21st century, Dave! When I moved a few months ago, it was a joy to finally rid myself of a first-generation Panny RPTV. The convergence had gotten so bad, I needed 3-D glasses just to see it properly.


----------



## davisdog

WWE in HD.....now that's good







...and yes welcome to the 21st century with the the new purchase


I forget...is PG fully upgraded and do you get all the channels down there?


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/12741454
> 
> 
> Confirmed Cablecard self-install available in Santa Clara + Milpitas as well. Just went into the Santa Clara office and picked up M-card, took 5 minutes, hopefully install will go well tonight (or tomorrow if they won't do authentication at night).



Cablecard install report:

Not too bad, minor hiccup. Called in, gave various ID numbers, got the card paired. Tivo reported "acquiring channel map", looked like it was downloading successfully, so ended call with rep who claimed he had done everything needed. After it was done, tested channels. Only unencrypted channels showed up. Flipping around testing things, Tivo spontaneously reboot itself. So at that point I ran guided setup. After that, still only unencrypted channels showed up. Also, I lost analogs like ESPN, since the Tivo now tried to acquire the digital simulcast channel but wasn't authorized. Cablecard conditional access (CA) screen reported valid pairing but "Auth:MP" for ???? instead of "Auth:S" for subscribed. So called in again & described problem. Tech sent an initialization hit, Tivo reported card restarted, and the CA screen looked a lot different, showing only a few lines at the top. Waited a bit, tech sent some other signal, then asked me to test. Went back to test channels, now got the ADS channels + ESPNHD, success! Ended call. Eventually CA screen reports full info.


Now I get everything I expected. Only downside is the ADS means channel changes between the former analogs is slower than it used to be, and no more ability to set recording quality. But picture quality is improved.


----------



## c3

Stephen, did you call a special CableCard activation number, or was that a general tech support line?


----------



## Stephen Tu

General tech support, 1-800-COMCAST. On the phone tree, roughly English -> add services -> cable -> activate new equipment (in some order I forget).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12746879
> 
> 
> WWE in HD.....now that's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes welcome to the 21st century with the the new purchase
> 
> 
> I forget...is PG fully upgraded and do you get all the channels down there?



We've been at 750 for a couple years. Though capacity has not been as much of an issue as content. There is no ABC broadcaster in our DMA so we get a re-badged feed of KGO, with the Comcast Spotlight operation in charge. (Spotlight is the video advertisement arm of C*, responsible for the local ads you see on the cable stations).


Just recently got limited HD feeds of ABC programming. Some 26 linear HD channels. But I'm a big fan of VOD, right now I'm in the honeymoon stage with HD VOD. Test is to see if I can't sit down to watch and not find anything in HD.


PS - to all the cable card self installers, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## GBruno

No major problems with my cable card self install last night. I did have to have comcast "hit" the box afterwords as I was not getting all the digital channels i should. However in hindsight I think I should have waited another 1/2 hour or so to see if they loaded. Nonetheless a painless experience to get Tivo HD running without a tech visit.


----------



## yunlin12

They just got SciFi HD in Chicago, and looks like Maryland and Florida also, when are we getting ours?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=380705


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/12746530
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker and occasional commenter here for a couple of years. Not much of an HD viewer though, pushing HD on a 36" Sony XBR400 was mostly a novelty. And after purchasing an expensive set as the Sony, I was bound to run it until the wheels fell off.



36'' CRT???? how many people were needed to lift that monster?

I hope you didn't break your back.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kfranz* /forum/post/12746228
> 
> 
> That's what I did. I have only limited basic, I picked up an M-card from the C*mcast office yesterday. No installation fee, no monthly fee. They activated the card before giving it to me, so when I pluged it in, it just worked. I did have to go through the TiVo guided set up again. As a bonus, I now have 25 mus1c choice channels and the TiVo knows what and where they are. Seems C*mcast is sending Mus1c Choice clear QAM.
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, I'm in Sunnyvale, in a not-yet-rebuilt part of town.



Not sure if you have limited basic only or limited basic + something else.


If you receive any channels with copy protection (additional layer beyond encryption) then be sure to get your card "paired". Activation gets you the encrypted channels that are CCI=0x00. Pairing gets you the encrypted channels with CCI=non-zero. If you don't get any of the latter it doesn't matter much other than being thorough.


Usually the CCI=non-zero stuff is for the movie channels, but it configuration is area-dependent.


----------



## vgsenthil

I noticed i was getting NBC11plus (mostly weather) on 11-1 when i used to get NBCHD earlier. so i thought program assignments must have changed and did an "auto program" on my samsung LN-T4071 yesterday (Jan 8, 7pm). I got NBCHD on 11-1 back. But i lost FoxHD (channel 2-1) and CBS HD (5-1) after the channel scan. All the other digital channels are same as what i had before. I'm at the intersection of tasman and fair oaks in sunnyvale.


Comcast says they have not changed anything lately. Samsung says there is no QAM tuner problem. They asked me to unplug the unit for 5 minutes and scan again. Still i dont have 2-1 and 5-1.


Can someone do a channel scan and confirm that 2-1 and 5-1 are still present ?


----------



## mds54

I guess this just isn't going to happen, huh?
*Mr. J*: we're very disappointed










-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally Posted by George-O

Dear Comcast,

....... please, please .... want my red recording light back on the DCH .... just like my old but trusty DCT in another other room of the house.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a major issue for me too!

I was told that Comcast management was aware of this and that they had techs who were addressing this issue back in September.

So much for that...


----------



## Ex-EE

Replying to one earlier post about problems in 94089 -- 2-1 and 5-1 (which I believe are virtual channel numbers actually assigned to hyperband channel 74) are currently working fine over here in 94087 near Blaney and Homestead.


I *did* experience loss of those digital channels and signal impairment on hyperband analog channels (55 and up) after returning from vacation last week. Cause was eventually traced to a few dBmv lower signal being delivered to Point of Entry especially on higher frequencies -- still within Comcast specs but low enough to cause problems after a long cable run to an upstairs TV. Resolved temporarily with a signal amp.


You mentioned 11-1 and 11-2 -- I don't see any signal on 11 at all. I receive NBC-HD and other NBC sub-channels on superband channel 33-1, 33-2, etc. on my Samsung.


Lastly, interesting new development today -- After a very short (2 minutes)outage this morning, my Point of Entry signal levels just jumped between 4-8 dB depending on frequency range. For example, my cable modem had been reporting around -5 dBmv receive signal level, now is reporting +3 dBmv. Likewise, transmit level reduced from +48 to + 43 dBmv as it can apparently see the headend more readily.


Hoping against hope these tweaks are signs of progress here in 94087, where we are STILL waiting for the promised upgrade.....and waiting...and waiting. DirectTV is looking mighty tempting.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vgsenthil* /forum/post/12753478
> 
> 
> I noticed i was getting NBC11plus (mostly weather) on 11-1 when i used to get NBCHD earlier. so i thought program assignments must have changed and did an "auto program" on my samsung LN-T4071 yesterday (Jan 8, 7pm). I got NBCHD on 11-1 back. But i lost FoxHD (channel 2-1) and CBS HD (5-1) after the channel scan. All the other digital channels are same as what i had before. I'm at the intersection of tasman and fair oaks in sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> Comcast says they have not changed anything lately. Samsung says there is no QAM tuner problem. They asked me to unplug the unit for 5 minutes and scan again. Still i dont have 2-1 and 5-1.
> 
> 
> Can someone do a channel scan and confirm that 2-1 and 5-1 are still present ?



Do a "QAM channel missing" search in the 71 owners thread to see how I solved this problem. I might have posted the solution in this thread also, in the early December time frame.


----------



## Keenan

I've been seeing my numbers jump around quite a bit as well, one day I'm at +12 dbmv and the next, or even later that day it's down to around +2 dbmv. Makes it hard to get things dialed in. I'm currently at +4.3 dbmv with an upstream of 50 dbmv, which is getting close to the recommended limit.


Still getting large RS UE's with the video as well, but I think I'll just suffer through it until they light up my neighborhood, which hopefully will be soon.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/12741454
> 
> 
> Confirmed Cablecard self-install available in Santa Clara + Milpitas as well. Just went into the Santa Clara office and picked up M-card, took 5 minutes, hopefully install will go well tonight (or tomorrow if they won't do authentication at night).
> 
> 
> Bonus for me: no extra charges for the M-card, so far. Somehow, probably through grandfathered policies I currently have HD-DVR for 13.95 + 3.50 on top of expanded basic, no digital cable tier fee, + am getting the new Milpitas HD channels. Supposedly they aren't charging me any more for the M-card for my Tivo. I was considering getting a 2nd TivoHD and dumping the 6412, but I suspect I'd then get hit w/ digital tier + additional outlet fee if I wanted a 2nd card, so I'm not going to rock the boat if this fee structure holds up and I continue to get all the HD channels.



I have less luck. My wife went into the Sunnyvale office to try to get the CableCard. They said we have to pay $7/month to get it. We currently have one CableCard, so we're trying to get another one for a new TV. According to Comcast's logic, we have to pay the "additional HD outlet" fee of $7, but they magnanimously declared that there is no rental fee for that second card. We're not very happy, because earlier I was told by a Comcast CSR that we only need to pay the monthly rental fee of less than $2/mo to get a second card.


I'm thinking of moving our CableCard from the older TV to the new one. I think I don't need a technician visit to do that, right? Has anyone successfully done that?


----------



## c3

CLau, Comcast is correct on this one. $7 is the additional outlet fee, which includes either a STB or a CableCard. $2 is for the second card in the same two-card device, like TiVo.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12755258
> 
> 
> CLau, Comcast is correct on this one. $7 is the additional outlet fee, which includes either a STB or a CableCard. $2 is for the second card in the same two-card device, like TiVo.



It's kind of wrong to charge the same amount for a CableCard as a HD STB.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12755333
> 
> 
> It's kind of wrong to charge the same amount for a CableCard as a HD STB.



It's not $6.95 for an HD STB. It's a DCT-700 SD STB for that price. For HD STB it's $6.95 (add'l outlet) + $7 (HD STB).


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12755473
> 
> 
> It's not $6.95 for an HD STB. It's a DCT-700 SD STB for that price. For HD STB it's $6.95 (add'l outlet) + $7 (HD STB).



Well, I guess the CSR that I talked to was wrong then. I told her I didn't think it was fair to pay the same price for the CableCard as a HD STB, and she said that was what the price list said.


Does anyone have a Comcast price list?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/12755473
> 
> 
> It's not $6.95 for an HD STB. It's a DCT-700 SD STB for that price. For HD STB it's $6.95 (add'l outlet) + $7 (HD STB).



Shhh, don't remind Comcast or they will pull a yunlin and try to charge him $6.95 a/o fee for the CableCARD + $7 for the HDTV "service" even though that is clearly listed as an equipment fee. It took yunlin several tries over many months to get that one fixed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12743459
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this is regarding something that was discussed earlier in this thread, and obviously becomes a larger issue the more higher download speed is provided.
> 
> *FCC: We'll investigate Comcast-BT Flap* http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-984...g=2547-1_3-0-5



To keep things fair and balanced, the below link is an article about Comcast's response to the above.

*Comcast Welcomes FCC Traffic Management Inquiry*
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,14...s/article.html


----------



## carpoolio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/12541424
> 
> 
> To my surprise, when I came back from work and turned on the tube, all the new channels were there! I was so happy that I almost teared up in front of my wife! She thinks I am overreacting about the new channels anyways...
> 
> 
> So being only 4 days after they stated in the letter, I have to hand it to Comcast to finally deliver to our area after so many years! (Wolfe/Lawrence/El Camino/Reed)
> 
> 
> On Demand only has premium channels showing, but I know from earlier posts that the other contents come about a month later.
> 
> 
> There must really be a Santa...
> 
> 
> -Steve



Wow - congratulations. We still don't have it in my 94086 neighborhood (have never gotten a letter) and am switching to DirecTV. See ya Comcast! Hope I don't regret the change...


----------



## vgsenthil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12754942
> 
> 
> Do a "QAM channel missing" search in the 71 owners thread to see how I solved this problem. I might have posted the solution in this thread also, in the early December time frame.



Hi clau,

Your response worked. Great! This is what i did:


1. Found out my 2-1, 5-1 channels are on channel 79

www . silicondust . com/hdhomerun/lineupui?Cmd=LocationProgramsWeb&Country=US&Postcode=94089


2. turned on the TV. Noted that there was no channel 2-1 in the channel list.


3. switched to channel 79 using the remote


4. The next second it automatically went to channel 2-1


5. Saw the channel list. It alos had 5-1


Going to call samsung and reference SFO AVS forum thread. They dont seem to be aware of the QAM tuner problem. This very much sounds like a softwrae problem.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vgsenthil* /forum/post/12759868
> 
> 
> Hi clau,
> 
> Your response worked. Great! This is what i did:
> 
> 
> 1. Found out my 2-1, 5-1 channels are on channel 79
> 
> www . silicondust . com/hdhomerun/lineupui?Cmd=LocationProgramsWeb&Country=US&Postcode=94089
> 
> 
> 2. turned on the TV. Noted that there was no channel 2-1 in the channel list.
> 
> 
> 3. switched to channel 79 using the remote
> 
> 
> 4. The next second it automatically went to channel 2-1
> 
> 
> 5. Saw the channel list. It alos had 5-1
> 
> 
> Going to call samsung and reference SFO AVS forum thread. They dont seem to be aware of the QAM tuner problem. This very much sounds like a softwrae problem.



Yeah, happy that it works for you, too. It is definitely a SW issue. In the '65/61 sets, Samsung released a FW update to fix that particular QAM problem. If more people complain to Samsung, they'll look into it.


When I called Samsung about this, the Tier-2 CSR insisted that the '71 series have weak QAM tuners







.


----------



## MKANET

Has anyone found any of the QAM UNKNOWN (PSIP guide names) channels to be usable for HDHomeRun? Im only using the ones that are labeled currently.


----------



## Keenan

Don't you just love competition? This sort of package has only been a dream until now, hopefully Comcast will have a like offering soon.










Dish to offer 40 HD channels (no SD) for $29.99/month!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=974161


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12756415
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Comcast price list?



Someone posted pdf in earlier posts. 6.95/mo for another CableCard is correct according to price list.


----------



## Bxz

All,


I'm currently looking for a S stream cable card for my sharp D5U, comcast has only M cards available now, if any of u is considering return ur S stream card, is it possible u can let me know so that I might be able to get this card for my TV?


For some reason, the sharp seems only working with the S card,(I previous had S card installed), tried 3 M cards, even the technician came, it didn't work, the TV keeps rebooting for some reason










thx

BXZ


----------



## carpoolio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12761044
> 
> 
> Don't you just love competition? This sort of package has only been a dream until now, hopefully Comcast will have a like offering soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dish to offer 40 HD channels (no SD) for $29.99/month!
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=974161



This is exactly why I'm switching -- Comcast in my neighborhood is a joke. I finally took action after wondering for so long: why am I paying the premium rate for such low-rate service? I only get a few HD channels in my house, which is absurd considering I'm paying what everyone else does for more channels. I've been holding out in hopes they'd upgrade, but it's taking too long. After talking with DirecTV customers around here, I made the jump after getting what I thought was a good deal from their sales rep.


Comcast did send me a $10 "loyalty" coupon in the mail the other day. Perhaps they're reading my posts here.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpoolio* /forum/post/12766942
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I'm switching -- Comcast in my neighborhood is a joke. I finally took action after wondering for so long: why am I paying the premium rate for such low-rate service? I only get a few HD channels in my house, which is absurd considering I'm paying what everyone else does for more channels. I've been holding out in hopes they'd upgrade, but it's taking too long. After talking with DirecTV customers around here, I made the jump after getting what I thought was a good deal from their sales rep.
> 
> 
> Comcast did send me a $10 "loyalty" coupon in the mail the other day. Perhaps they're reading my posts here.



What sort of deal did you get? If you only get the $29.99/month package, do you still get the appropriate installation rebates, free boxes, etc?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12767523
> 
> 
> What sort of deal did you get? If you only get the $29.99/month package, do you still get the appropriate installation rebates, free boxes, etc?



I think he means he switched to D*, not Dish, D* doesn't have an HD-only package, yet...


----------



## ffjxc

Does anyone experience constant pixelation issues with TBS-HD Channel 735? I've checked all of the connections but to no avail. It is the only channel in the HD line-up that has these problems.


----------



## Keenan

From TVWeek


January 10, 2008

Young Plans to Sell KRON


By Michele Greppi


Young Broadcasting plans to sell San Francisco's KRON-TV, the largest of its 10 stations.

Young said Thursday that it has retained financial advisors Moelis & Co. to head up the process leading to a sale, which the group hopes to conclude in the first quarter of this year.


Our decision to sell is based on the high level of interest in the property that we have received, Young Chairman Vincent Young said in a statement. It is purely a strategic economic decision, allowing us to benefit from the proceeds of the sale to further our future corporate initiatives.


Young, which saw its revenue drop more than 11 percent in the third quarter of 2007, bought KRON in 2000 for a record $823 million and then saw the value of the then-powerful station plummet after it lost its NBC affiliation. The station now is affiliated with the struggling MyNetworkTV.


(Editor: Baumann)

http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/01/y...lans_to_se.php 

Young Plans to Sell KRON - TVWeek - News


----------



## wco81

What a screwup that was, losing the NBC affiliate designation.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12768127
> 
> 
> I think he means he switched to D*, not Dish, D* doesn't have an HD-only package, yet...



Ahh...gotcha.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/12768841
> 
> 
> What a screwup that was, losing the NBC affiliate designation.



Definitely, station lost 75% of it's value, per Wiki, it was once the No.2 NBC station in the country.


----------



## Mikef5

*Update on the upgrades for Milpitas and Sunnyvale areas*


Just a quick update on the status of upgrades for the Milpitas and Sunnyvale areas..... Yes you have not been forgotten









*For release to the Forums

____________________________________________________________ ___


In Milpitas we have 32 nodes, 29 nodes have launched and we are on

target to complete the last three nodes on 1/16/08. We now have in

place 194.24 miles of fiber backbone in Milpitas.


In Sunnyvale we have 82 nodes, 36 nodes have launched and we should have

all of Sunnyvale completed by Spring. We have 227 miles of the 306

total miles of fiber in place as of today.


____________________________________________________________ ___
*

So it looks like Milpitas will be totally done this month and Sunnyvale by spring time. If I can find out a firmer date on Sunnyvale I'll let you know but it will be done.


I'm checking on a couple of other things that have been brought up in the forum but Mr. J. is going to be gone from the area for a couple of days so that's sort of in a holding pattern for now.


As for the other areas that are being upgraded, that's one of the things I'm checking on and I'll post about that when I get more info.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12769014
> 
> 
> Definitely, station lost 75% of it's value, per Wiki, it was once the No.2 NBC station in the country.



I'll offer $50 and a 2 for 1 coupon at Denny's.


----------



## Dospac

I thought the M card needed to be specifically supported by the device you use it with. Can anyone clarify?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12766453
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I'm currently looking for a S stream cable card for my sharp D5U, comcast has only M cards available now, if any of u is considering return ur S stream card, is it possible u can let me know so that I might be able to get this card for my TV?
> 
> 
> For some reason, the sharp seems only working with the S card,(I previous had S card installed), tried 3 M cards, even the technician came, it didn't work, the TV keeps rebooting for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> BXZ


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/12773476
> 
> 
> I thought the M card needed to be specifically supported by the device you use it with. Can anyone clarify?



Yes. The original TiVo S3 software could not use the M-Card at all, and an update was released to accept the M-Card, but for single stream only.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12761044
> 
> 
> Don't you just love competition? This sort of package has only been a dream until now, hopefully Comcast will have a like offering soon.



No, because it reminds that without competition, Comcast does nothing.


Case-in-point: Blast! (16mbps down/2mbps up), (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH POWERBOOST) if offered where Comcast competes with FIOS, but not here of course.


And Comcast is going to start DOCSIS 3.0 rollout soon, and expects to be in 20% of Comcast territory by the end of the 2008. What are the chances we'll be in that 20%? Not much, because of lack of competition.

*"FTTP or DOCSIS 3.0 or Bust." That should be our motto.*


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12769366
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on the status of upgrades for the Milpitas and Sunnyvale areas..... Yes you have not been forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For release to the Forums
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> 
> In Milpitas we have 32 nodes, 29 nodes have launched and we are on
> 
> target to complete the last three nodes on 1/16/08. We now have in
> 
> place 194.24 miles of fiber backbone in Milpitas.
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> *
> 
> So it looks like Milpitas will be totally done this month and Sunnyvale by spring time.



Maybe when the upgrade is complete, they will bother to send the correct updated Milpitas lineup to Tribune so TiVo will have programming info for all the new channels. I put in a lineup request on Nov. 22, and I'm told it is still pending. Currently, guided setup is broken in Milpitas, since one of the channel it keys on is TVGuide (11). It thinks we get it, but we don't, so it will pick the wrong lineup. I had to manually select the correct one.


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12774190
> 
> 
> Yes. The original TiVo S3 software could not use the M-Card at all, and an update was released to accept the M-Card, but for single stream only.



But note that the TiVoHD *does* work in multi-stream mode with M-cards.


----------



## Kfranz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12752637
> 
> 
> Not sure if you have limited basic only or limited basic + something else.
> 
> 
> If you receive any channels with copy protection (additional layer beyond encryption) then be sure to get your card "paired". Activation gets you the encrypted channels that are CCI=0x00. Pairing gets you the encrypted channels with CCI=non-zero. If you don't get any of the latter it doesn't matter much other than being thorough.
> 
> 
> Usually the CCI=non-zero stuff is for the movie channels, but it configuration is area-dependent.



Limited basic ~$15. I wanted to watch city council meetings. We have DirecTV for Comedy Central, Discovery HD, etc.


Can you please name an example of a channel that would need "pairing"? We are upgrading DirecTV, but we want to stay ready to make the switch to Comcast if the offerings after the rebuild are a better deal. So I would like to be in the know.


I saw CableCom trucks and a giant spool of cable on my street this week. I hope that's a good sign.


Katy Franz

94086


----------



## diskus

And Los Gatos????





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12769366
> 
> *Update on the upgrades for Milpitas and Sunnyvale areas*
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on the status of upgrades for the Milpitas and Sunnyvale areas..... Yes you have not been forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For release to the Forums
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> 
> In Milpitas we have 32 nodes, 29 nodes have launched and we are on
> 
> target to complete the last three nodes on 1/16/08. We now have in
> 
> place 194.24 miles of fiber backbone in Milpitas.
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale we have 82 nodes, 36 nodes have launched and we should have
> 
> all of Sunnyvale completed by Spring. We have 227 miles of the 306
> 
> total miles of fiber in place as of today.
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> *
> 
> So it looks like Milpitas will be totally done this month and Sunnyvale by spring time. If I can find out a firmer date on Sunnyvale I'll let you know but it will be done.
> 
> 
> I'm checking on a couple of other things that have been brought up in the forum but Mr. J. is going to be gone from the area for a couple of days so that's sort of in a holding pattern for now.
> 
> 
> As for the other areas that are being upgraded, that's one of the things I'm checking on and I'll post about that when I get more info.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## D-Real

Mikef5, can you also ask Mr. J about upgrade status in the Hayward/San Lorenzo area?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/12775114
> 
> 
> No, because it reminds that without competition, Comcast does nothing.
> 
> 
> Case-in-point: Blast! (16mbps down/2mbps up), (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH POWERBOOST) if offered where Comcast competes with FIOS, but not here of course.
> 
> 
> And Comcast is going to start DOCSIS 3.0 rollout soon, and expects to be in 20% of Comcast territory by the end of the 2008. What are the chances we'll be in that 20%? Not much, because of lack of competition.
> 
> *"FTTP or DOCSIS 3.0 or Bust." That should be our motto.*



The SF bay area does always seem to be one of the very last Comcast regions to get new products. I could be mistaken, but I believe that the bay area is one of Comcast's most diverse regions when talking about different systems from different previous providers which is probably contributing to a slower upgrade path. I know that the Santa Rosa alone had 3 different providers at any given time before Comcast came to town.


Maybe when all the 550MHz systems are upgraded we'll start getting faster rollouts of new services/channels, of course, that upgrade has been noted to take until the end of this year, depending on the area.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/12779033
> 
> 
> Mikef5, can you also ask Mr. J about upgrade status in the Hayward/San Lorenzo area?



D-Real,


I will ask but they are pretty tight lipped about giving out dates for things they are doing, mainly because the competition reads this forum and if they don't make the date they get PO'd customers so they try to just give out general time frames ( just like the competition does ).


Have you received the upgrade letter yet ??


If you have followed the way the upgrades have gone you can see a pattern in how it's being implemented. So, if I lived in Hayward I'd be looking to see if there are trucks working ( pulling fiber cable ) in my area










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12779160
> 
> 
> The SF bay area does always seem to be one of the very last Comcast regions to get new products. I could be mistaken, but I believe that the bay area is one of Comcast's most diverse regions when talking about different systems from different previous providers which is probably contributing to a slower upgrade path. I know that the Santa Rosa alone had 3 different providers at any given time before Comcast came to town.
> 
> 
> Maybe when all the 550MHz systems are upgraded we'll start getting faster rollouts of new services/channels, of course, that upgrade has been noted to take until the end of this year, depending on the area.



Keenan pretty much hits the nail on the head. The last 2 owners of this cable area ( TCI and AT&T ) did nothing in the way of doing any meaningful upgrades to this area and those that they did do they did half-assed, Santa Rosa is a prime example. They have a head end that is partially upgraded, sort of a cross between 550 MHz and 750 MHz but they can't use most of that bandwidth because the upgrades to do that were never completed properly. Comcast now has to go through a lot of our areas and do the necessary upgrades that have to be done to get all our areas up to snuff. Once that is done, I'm sure we'll see a turnaround in product additions to our area. But it is going to take some time, a lot of the work is pulling new fiber cable and doing upgrades to the different head ends, which is no easy task, but Comcast is getting it done.


Personally, I don't want to be one of the areas that they roll things out in, at least for some things. They just released the Tivo/Comcast software guide on the East coast and a lot of the users that have got it are not having a pleasant experience with it. Mostly the comments have been, nice but still is buggy. So in this instance I would prefer others do the beta testing and find all the bugs before it gets here on the Last Coast.









Now if they want to roll out new hardware in this area, I'm all for doing that










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barte

A "DT 101" question. My Sony 32" (KLV-S32A10) LCD doesn't have a QAM tuner. If I remove the Comcast settop and plug the TV directly to the cable, will it only tune in analog signals? I'd try this, but I'm not sure which channels are analog, which are digital, beyond the obvious 7xx range. (I'm thinking of giving the set to my mother, by 2/09. She currently has this set-up and is settop-averse.) Thanks!


----------



## rsra13

Barte,


If the TV doesn't have a QAM tuner it will only get the analog channels 2-99.


----------



## D-Real

Thanks for asking. I totally understand why they don't reveal specific dates, I'd be happy with just a hint of info







I got my upgrade letter back in late Aug/early Sept so I'm curious to see how things are rolling along.


I saw trucks working around the area in the fall and digging up the street so I know a lot of that work has already been done.


Any glimmer of hope on timing would be great.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesGH* /forum/post/12775545
> 
> 
> Maybe when the upgrade is complete, they will bother to send the correct updated Milpitas lineup to Tribune so TiVo will have programming info for all the new channels. I put in a lineup request on Nov. 22, and I'm told it is still pending. Currently, guided setup is broken in Milpitas, since one of the channel it keys on is TVGuide (11). It thinks we get it, but we don't, so it will pick the wrong lineup. I had to manually select the correct one.



I'm in a similar position as you (although perhaps for longer) as Sunnyvale is still mid-upgrade, and apparently my node is among the upgraded ones. I sent a lineup request a few days ago to TiVo, but I suspect they're in a difficult position - if I recall correctly, they do lineups by zipcode, not by node, so they can't fix mine without breaking someone else's until all of the zipcode is upgraded.


I am wondering if I should just change my zipcode to something close by that TiVo thinks is the full lineup (Mtn View or Santa Clara, perhaps) so the S3 gets tricked into using the "right" lineup. But first I'll query over on TC, and also give TiVo a little time to respond to my lineup request, before doing something so drastic and hackish. Since 90% of my recording is on network HD or FSN-HD - both correctly mapped and working - the missing guide data / mismapped channels is merely an annoyance to me for now.


----------



## rxp19

I was upgraded in Hayward earlier this week. Here is my new HD channel line up. Is this what all of the 750+ Mhz systems in the bay area have?


700 HD on Demand

701 HD on Demand 2

702 KTVUD

703 DKNTV

704 KROND

705 KPIXD

706 KICUD

707 KGOHD

709 KQEDH

712 KBCWD

720 FSNHD

722 VS/GLF

724 ESPND

725 ES2HD

730 NFLHD

734 A&EHD

735 TBSHD

737 TNTHD

738 USAHD

739 UDH

740 MOJHD

743 MHD

746 HGTVD

750 DISHD

754 HDT

757 NGCHD

758 HISTD

770 HBOHD

780 S-HDw

785 SHOHD

792 MXHDW


----------



## robengel88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12760820
> 
> 
> Yeah, happy that it works for you, too. It is definitely a SW issue. In the '65/61 sets, Samsung released a FW update to fix that particular QAM problem. If more people complain to Samsung, they'll look into it.
> 
> 
> When I called Samsung about this, the Tier-2 CSR insisted that the '71 series have weak QAM tuners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have a similar problem on an offbrand Digital Research TV. It won't tune NBC HD, but if I manually put in 116 (according to the listing in Silicondust for my area) it pops up 11-1 automatically, but it won't keep it in the line up. I have to manually enter it every time.


----------



## Grape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/12782685
> 
> 
> I was upgraded in Hayward earlier this week. Here is my new HD channel line up. Is this what all of the 750+ Mhz systems in the bay area have?
> 
> 
> 700 HD on Demand
> 
> 701 HD on Demand 2
> 
> 702 KTVUD
> 
> 703 DKNTV
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXD
> 
> 706 KICUD
> 
> 707 KGOHD
> 
> 709 KQEDH
> 
> 712 KBCWD
> 
> 720 FSNHD
> 
> 722 VS/GLF
> 
> 724 ESPND
> 
> 725 ES2HD
> 
> 730 NFLHD
> 
> 734 A&EHD
> 
> 735 TBSHD
> 
> 737 TNTHD
> 
> 738 USAHD
> 
> 739 UDH
> 
> 740 MOJHD
> 
> 743 MHD
> 
> 746 HGTVD
> 
> 750 DISHD
> 
> 754 HDT
> 
> 757 NGCHD
> 
> 758 HISTD
> 
> 770 HBOHD
> 
> 780 S-HDw
> 
> 785 SHOHD
> 
> 792 MXHDW




Thats what I have in Walnut Creek (I believe they upgraded the system about a year ago). This is all pretty new to me, so I would assume this would mean im on a 750+ Mhz system. What does that mean exactly?


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/12780752
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking. I totally understand why they don't reveal specific dates, I'd be happy with just a hint of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my upgrade letter back in late Aug/early Sept so I'm curious to see how things are rolling along.
> 
> 
> I saw trucks working around the area in the fall and digging up the street so I know a lot of that work has already been done.
> 
> 
> Any glimmer of hope on timing would be great.



I got my second letter for hayward like 3-4 weeks ago and it lets you know that the upgrades should be done by the end of the month sometime.


----------



## dailowai

Anyone else having problems with FSNHD? The last two HD feeds on fsn have been choppy.


----------



## istylez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12785127
> 
> 
> I got my second letter for hayward like 3-4 weeks ago and it lets you know that the upgrades should be done by the end of the month sometime.



What Zip code do you live in Kstack? I live in 94544 and dont remember seeing any upgrade notice in my mail.


----------



## Dizzman

i have tried to do searches but was not able to answer my questions.


I live in San Jose 95124 and have comcast and am fine with it. however i just had the ATT guy come by trying to get me to switch to Uverse. has anybody done this? is it a good idea? is there any noticeable difference other than the price?


Just looking for other experiences.


Thanks.


----------



## MKANET

I asked a similar question a week ago in a different forum since Uverse is now available in our area. I was told to stay away from it if you like HDTV; main reason being.. limited bandwidth. Nothing even close to Verizon FIOS. Unless youre really unhappy with Comcast, I'd say stay with it for now. If it was Verizon FIOS in your area, I'd say jump on it.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1779 






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzman* /forum/post/12792520
> 
> 
> i have tried to do searches but was not able to answer my questions.
> 
> 
> I live in San Jose 95124 and have comcast and am fine with it. however i just had the ATT guy come by trying to get me to switch to Uverse. has anybody done this? is it a good idea? is there any noticeable difference other than the price?
> 
> 
> Just looking for other experiences.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/12780841
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar position as you (although perhaps for longer) as Sunnyvale is still mid-upgrade, and apparently my node is among the upgraded ones. I sent a lineup request a few days ago to TiVo, but I suspect they're in a difficult position - if I recall correctly, they do lineups by zipcode, not by node, so they can't fix mine without breaking someone else's until all of the zipcode is upgraded.



Within your zipcode they can provide different choices. For example they could just put out "Sunnyvale (rebuild)" for the new lineups.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/12792723
> 
> 
> If it was Verizon FIOS in your area, I'd say jump on it.



Wouldn't we all? I can live without On Demand for cheaper but good television and lightning fast internet.


At least I can dream...


----------



## Bxz

for those using 2 cablecards inside their TiVOHD, how the 2 cablecards in TiVO HD are paired? Are there 2 different Host IDs and Data IDs comcast should pair or it uses only one Host/Data ID? just curious.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12794601
> 
> 
> Within your zipcode they can provide different choices. For example they could just put out "Sunnyvale (rebuild)" for the new lineups.



Indeed they can - I forgot about the aspect of Tivo's Guided Setup where they ask what appears on a particular channel so they can have multiple cable lineups in a zipcode. I re-ran Guided Setup on Friday night and my S3 is now in alignment with Comcast's new channel numbers.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12809685
> 
> 
> for those using 2 cablecards inside their TiVOHD, how the 2 cablecards in TiVO HD are paired? Are there 2 different Host IDs and Data IDs comcast should pair or it uses only one Host/Data ID? just curious.



If you have two cable cards in your TiVoHD, you should have two unique Host IDs and Data IDs. I am not looking at my own tivo right now, BUT the Data ID I believe is generated once you plug them into your TiVo. The Data ID is re-generated if you ever try to factory reset your TiVo.


----------



## archstenton




> Quote:
> So it looks like Milpitas will be totally done this month and Sunnyvale by spring time. If I can find out a firmer date on Sunnyvale I'll let you know but it will be done...Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



FWIW,


I'm Sunnyvale 94087, near El Camino and 85, called the other day, to complain about the monthly price increase(Figured it was perfect setup to bi*** about the channel upgrade).


Person claimed Tue Jan 15 or day or two later, upgrade should be present. Got the letter many, many months ago


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *archstenton* /forum/post/12812691
> 
> 
> FWIW,
> 
> 
> I’m Sunnyvale 94087, near El Camino and 85, called the other day, to complain about the monthly price increase(Figured it was perfect setup to bi*** about the channel upgrade).
> 
> 
> Person claimed Tue Jan 15 or day or two later, upgrade should be present. Got the letter many, many months ago



How do they respond to your complaint about price increases?







I'm also in 94087.


It would be nice if they give us some price concession, seeing how we have so little digital or HD. I just helped my sister in Foster City set up a new TV, and I was very impressed by the number of channels they have from Comcast.


----------



## archstenton

We were currently getting -$10 off month & free Starz [We are on the old Digital Silver{HBO/encore} + internet to start with]


The $-10 stopped in November, hence figured we call to complain again. She said she couldn't do anything about it and supervisor was busy too.


If nothing happens tomorrow or this week which I would think is a distinct possibility, we're call back next week & complain some more, maybe the supervisor will be free


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/12776175
> 
> 
> And Los Gatos????



Seconded. I got my letter 2 months ago saying we'd be upgraded in the next 2-3 months. I haven't seen any evidence of upgrade work, but maybe I've missed it. I sure hope Feb 15 doesn't come and go with no upgrade and no info on what the deal is.


----------



## diskus

Info maybe...upgrade.... no way by Feb 15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/12816463
> 
> 
> Seconded. I got my letter 2 months ago saying we'd be upgraded in the next 2-3 months. I haven't seen any evidence of upgrade work, but maybe I've missed it. I sure hope Feb 15 doesn't come and go with no upgrade and no info on what the deal is.


----------



## Mikef5

*Update to Los Gatos upgrades*


Just got this email about the upgrades to Los Gatos. This is as I received it.


____________________________________________________________ ____


OK to distribute to the Forum.

*To date, 16.47 miles of fiber have been put in place in Los Gatos. Currently we are working on a crucial milestone, which is the interconnection to our existing fiber network to several key spots in Campbell and Sunnyvale.


We are hopeful to get these interconnections done within the next two weeks. A major component of this milestone is the need to string the fiber over the freeway and we are working with Caltrans and City staff to get that accomplished. I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the Forum because it is important to understand that we are moving as quickly as possible, but that any work in the public right-of-way faces numerous "conditions".


(A note about moving as quickly as possible....We have already placed 388.95 miles of fiber in the South Bay, that is enough fiber to stretch from San Jose to just outside of San Diego. This is a huge, complex project and I wanted to gently remind the Forum of that fact).


If all goes well with the crucial milestone highlighted above, and without sharing too much competitive data, I would not be surprised to see the first neighborhoods in Los Gatos begin to see the new channel lineup in the not too distant future.*


____________________________________________________________ ___


So the upgrades are continuing just looks like paper work is getting in the way, ...... of course pulling all that new cable might have something to do with it

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12809685
> 
> 
> for those using 2 cablecards inside their TiVOHD, how the 2 cablecards in TiVO HD are paired? Are there 2 different Host IDs and Data IDs comcast should pair or it uses only one Host/Data ID? just curious.



There are 3 #s to be interested in (per CableCARD)

UnitAddress is needed to activate your card. If this is entered correctly, you will receive encrypted channels (you are subscribed to) which are not further copy protected. Further copy protection is indicated by CCI=non-zero.


Host/Data pair is needed for "pairing" Pairing allows you to receive copy-protected (CCI=non-zero) shows. If you have the symptom that you can receive many of your channels (which are encrypted) but not SHO then it is likely a pairing problem (but could also be an authorization problem)


The Host portion is fixed for each slot. The Data portion of the pair is regenerated in certain conditions, like Clear & Delete Everything, upgrading your HD using someone else's image, etc. If you were paired properly, then initiate some event that causes the Data value to be regenerated you will need to call in to re-pair the CableCARD(s) if need to view CCI=non-zero content.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzman* /forum/post/12792520
> 
> 
> i have tried to do searches but was not able to answer my questions.
> 
> 
> I live in San Jose 95124 and have comcast and am fine with it. however i just had the ATT guy come by trying to get me to switch to Uverse. has anybody done this? is it a good idea? is there any noticeable difference other than the price?
> 
> 
> Just looking for other experiences.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Dizzman,


My sister ( in Milpitas ) tried out the U-verse system and is now back with Comcast, she was totally disappointed with their offering. While she had it I was able to use the system extensively and IMHO it is not ready for prime time but in the future it could be a viable alternative to cable but they have a long way to go. In my opinion, they need to get the ability to do more than one HD channel at a time and the biggest thing they need to do is to get fiber to the home not just to the node. That means a big commitment in money and resources that I'm not sure they are willing to do.


If you are not happy with cable, there's always Directv or Dish. Personally, if I didn't know what was coming down the road with Comcast's and some of their plans







I'd choose Dish, they just seems to have better support and a lot of real HD content to offer, but if you're fine with what you are getting with cable right now I'm sure that in the future you will be glad you stayed but that's a personal decision you'll have to make.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

Mike, does Mr. J have any updates on the additional HD channels that he mentioned that we would see in December and January?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12822610
> 
> 
> There are 3 #s to be interested in (per CableCARD)
> 
> UnitAddress is needed to activate your card. If this is entered correctly, you will receive encrypted channels (you are subscribed to) which are not further copy protected. Further copy protection is indicated by CCI=non-zero.
> 
> 
> Host/Data pair is needed for "pairing" Pairing allows you to receive copy-protected (CCI=non-zero) shows. If you have the symptom that you can receive many of your channels (which are encrypted) but not SHO then it is likely a pairing problem (but could also be an authorization problem)
> 
> 
> The Host portion is fixed for each slot. The Data portion of the pair is regenerated in certain conditions, like Clear & Delete Everything, upgrading your HD using someone else's image, etc. If you were paired properly, then initiate some event that causes the Data value to be regenerated you will need to call in to re-pair the CableCARD(s) if need to view CCI=non-zero content.



Would a CableCard that is working correctly in one TV have any issue if it is moved to a new TV? Is a call to Comcast required in order to use the card on a different TV? TIA.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12826528
> 
> 
> Would a CableCard that is working correctly in one TV have any issue if it is moved to a new TV? Is a call to Comcast required in order to use the card on a different TV? TIA.



Clau,


The cable card is married to your tv, if you switch it to another tv it will not work. You would have to go through the whole activation process again just like if you were getting a new card, plus the old account for that old card and tv would first have to be canceled so that card can be used in another tv and a new account set up for that card and the new tv. With all the problems that there have been just getting cards to work, canceling an old account and starting a new account just to move a card to another tv is flirting with danger









I'd just get another card for the other tv, much less hassle and less hair pulling and you maintain your sanity longer










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12822906
> 
> 
> ...if I didn't know what was coming down the road with Comcast's and some of their plans




Mikef5,


I was wondering if you could share a little bit on what is coming down on the road. Looks like you have great insider information regarding Comcast in the Bay Area. I am really hoping for more HD channels coming soon such as SciFi, Cartoon, Food, etc etc etc. Since I use TiVo HD boxes, I don't really care for On-Demand content.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12827787
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The cable card is married to your tv, if you switch it to another tv it will not work. You would have to go through the whole activation process again just like if you were getting a new card, plus the old account for that old card and tv would first have to be canceled so that card can be used in another tv and a new account set up for that card and the new tv. With all the problems that there have been just getting cards to work, canceling an old account and starting a new account just to move a card to another tv is flirting with danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just get another card for the other tv, much less hassle and less hair pulling and you maintain your sanity longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, that was what I suspected before I called Comcast. The Comcast technical CSR said that it should be no problem, and that I would not even need to call them. Either he was clueless or you are







. You know whom I would trust...


I originally wanted to get another CableCard, but they want $7 more for the additional outlet, plus likely another rental fee ($1.70?), per month. At this time, having the CableCard gives me two extra channels: ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD, and I am not sure if I would still get those stations on a new card since I only have Digital Starter. I think I would wait until the upgrade is complete, and then get another card if I can watch a few more channels.


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12827787
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The cable card is married to your tv, if you switch it to another tv it will not work. You would have to go through the whole activation process again just like if you were getting a new card, plus the old account for that old card and tv would first have to be canceled so that card can be used in another tv and a new account set up for that card and the new tv. With all the problems that there have been just getting cards to work, canceling an old account and starting a new account just to move a card to another tv is flirting with danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just get another card for the other tv, much less hassle and less hair pulling and you maintain your sanity longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I heard from somewhere that 5 additional channels were coming next month? Totally unreliable source but if this has any merit could at least give me a wink or a no comment? btw, what are the 5?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robengel88* /forum/post/12782823
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem on an offbrand Digital Research TV. It won't tune NBC HD, but if I manually put in 116 (according to the listing in Silicondust for my area) it pops up 11-1 automatically, but it won't keep it in the line up. I have to manually enter it every time.



My Sony RPT has a similar problem with NBC 11.1. Recently, when I scan for channels, it shows an 11.1, but there is no signal there. I have to tune 116.1 to get NBC-HD.


My suspicion is that it has to do with ESPN-HD sharing 116 with NBC-HD. The NBC station broadcasts a PSID, but I don't think the ESPN-HD does. It seems that some TVs don't know how to handle this. My OnAir Creator does handle it OK, but not my Sony.


Greg


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/12830525
> 
> 
> My Sony RPT has a similar problem with NBC 11.1. Recently, when I scan for channels, it shows an 11.1, but there is no signal there. I have to tune 116.1 to get NBC-HD.
> 
> 
> My suspicion is that it has to do with ESPN-HD sharing 116 with NBC-HD. The NBC station broadcasts a PSID, but I don't think the ESPN-HD does. It seems that some TVs don't know how to handle this. My OnAir Creator does handle it OK, but not my Sony.
> 
> 
> Greg



All my QAM tuners receive NBC-HD (KNTV-DT) as 33-1.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12826528
> 
> 
> Would a CableCard that is working correctly in one TV have any issue if it is moved to a new TV? Is a call to Comcast required in order to use the card on a different TV? TIA.



If you move the CableCARD the "pairing" will be broken, however there will only be issues with channels with CCI=non-zero (ie copy-protected channels). Normal non-copyprotected encrypted channels (ie encrypted channels with CCI=0x00) will continue to work.


Many of us found out about this issue/behavior when they enabled CCI/CopyProtection about a half year ago and TiVo S3 owners who thought they had CableCARDs paired correctly (but in reality weren't) couldn't receive some of their movie channels. They were confused because they could still receive encrypted channels, just some of their movie channels wouldn't come in.


So CableCARD "activated" means it will decrypt channels that you are authorized to receive (even if you move to a different device).

CableCARD "paired" means it will allow you to view encrypted channels/content with the added copy-protect feature specified by the CCI=non-zero flag. In the case of CCI=non-zero content, the CableCARD decrypts the content, then it re-encrypts the content using device specific keys. If the pairing is broken, that 2nd step of re-encryption cannot function properly and you will not be able to view the content.


I believe, but not have verified, that once the pairing is broken, moving the CableCARD back to the original device, will still result in broken pairing. Some people don't really care because they don't subscribe to any channels that have CCI=non-zero and don't use PPV.


Pairing can be broken for many reasons and you just need to call in with the Host/Data/CableCARDID info and they can re-pair it for you. This can sometimes be very quick and easy or a tortured process depending on the skill set of who you reach.


On a TiVo, if you Clear & Delete Everything, upgrade hard drives using somebody else's TiVo OS image, or swap CableCARD 1/2, then your pairing will also be broken (but you will still receive most of your channels because they are still "activated")


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12834138
> 
> 
> If you move the CableCARD the "pairing" will be broken, however there will only be issues with channels with CCI=non-zero (ie copy-protected channels). Normal non-copyprotected encrypted channels (ie encrypted channels with CCI=0x00) will continue to work.
> 
> 
> Many of us found out about this issue/behavior when they enabled CCI/CopyProtection about a half year ago and TiVo S3 owners who thought they had CableCARDs paired correctly (but in reality weren't) couldn't receive some of their movie channels. They were confused because they could still receive encrypted channels, just some of their movie channels wouldn't come in.
> 
> 
> So CableCARD "activated" means it will decrypt channels that you are authorized to receive (even if you move to a different device).
> 
> CableCARD "paired" means it will allow you to view encrypted channels with the added copy-protect feature specified by the CCI=non-zero flag.
> 
> 
> I believe, but not have verified, that once the pairing is broken, moving the CableCARD back to the original device, will still result in broken pairing. Some people don't really care because they don't subscribe to any channels that have CCI=non-zero and don't do PPV.



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## carpoolio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12768127
> 
> 
> I think he means he switched to D*, not Dish, D* doesn't have an HD-only package, yet...



That's right. I'm getting the HD + DVR service and channel package, for less than the advertised price on the website, for the first year. Just got it installed yesterday, and am very happy with the picture, channels, and the service overall. I watched the SJ Sharks game in HD from Phoenix last night - great picture.


When I called to set up the service, they were willing to give me some additional incentives because I was a little miffed that I had to shell out a bit for the receiver/DVR. However, I am happy with the deal I got. Monthly, I'm paying less than I was for Comcast, and getting much more. So there.


Only downside so far is that the receiver seems to have a faulty HDMI out port, so the installer is coming back with a new box this week to take a look. Right now I'm running it on component video cables and rca audio. Hopefully it'll get sorted out soon. They've been very responsive so far. No complaints.


----------



## JLee17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12822367
> 
> *Update to Los Gatos upgrades*
> 
> 
> Just got this email about the upgrades to Los Gatos. This is as I received it.
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ____
> 
> 
> OK to distribute to the Forum.
> 
> *To date, 16.47 miles of fiber have been put in place in Los Gatos. Currently we are working on a crucial milestone, which is the interconnection to our existing fiber network to several key spots in Campbell and Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> We are hopeful to get these interconnections done within the next two weeks. A major component of this milestone is the need to string the fiber over the freeway and we are working with Caltrans and City staff to get that accomplished. I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the Forum because it is important to understand that we are moving as quickly as possible, but that any work in the public right-of-way faces numerous "conditions".
> 
> 
> (A note about moving as quickly as possible....We have already placed 388.95 miles of fiber in the South Bay, that is enough fiber to stretch from San Jose to just outside of San Diego. This is a huge, complex project and I wanted to gently remind the Forum of that fact).
> 
> 
> If all goes well with the crucial milestone highlighted above, and without sharing too much competitive data, I would not be surprised to see the first neighborhoods in Los Gatos begin to see the new channel lineup in the not too distant future.*
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> 
> So the upgrades are continuing just looks like paper work is getting in the way, ...... of course pulling all that new cable might have something to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Could this work in Sunnyvale explain why my high speed internet connection goes down to significantly less than 1.0 Mbps in the evenings? The connection speed was doing this two weeks ago for the entire week, then it was fine last week. Now the staggeringly slow speeds have returned.


----------



## walk

I've been getting bad lag and packetloss thruout the comcast BA network at times recently.


last week I thought it might be storm related, but maybe it's because of all the upgrades?


I get pings above 200ms and packetloss starting in the first (petaluma) hop, but more as it works farther south (thru Marin, SF and eventually San Jose I think)


----------



## JLee17

My pings have actually been okay. Less than 100ms usually. It's my download speeds that take a dump. When it's slow, it's been in the 200 to 300 Kbps range. Tuesday night it was really slow, less than 100 Kbps. The strange thing is that the speed is slow only in the evenings between around 5 or 6 PM until late night, like around 2 AM. Outside of that time block, download speed is fine, usually above 5 Mbps. I've already had a Comcast tech out to my home and he removed an old splitter in the wall, did some work outside and proclaimed that my interior cable wiring was fine. Well, okay then. If that's the case, then this latest slowdown must be something in Comcast's infrastructure outside of my house.


----------



## diskus

Well I stand corrected, call me jaded been here in the outpost too long


----------



## mikeaymar

Nice update, but it feels like a CYA to me. I mean, hasn't Comcast had to deal with "over the freeway" issues innumerable times in the past? All this "right of way" BS can't be new - if they want to be in this business, they should just suck it up and get the job done. Why are they hiding being that excuse now? I hope this isn't an excuse for not getting the job done in Los Gatos.

It's crunch time....or the only option is satellite.

BTW, this comment is aimed at Comcast, not you, as the messenger.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12822367
> 
> *Update to Los Gatos upgrades*
> 
> 
> Just got this email about the upgrades to Los Gatos. This is as I received it.
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ____
> 
> 
> OK to distribute to the Forum.
> 
> *To date, 16.47 miles of fiber have been put in place in Los Gatos. Currently we are working on a crucial milestone, which is the interconnection to our existing fiber network to several key spots in Campbell and Sunnyvale.
> 
> 
> We are hopeful to get these interconnections done within the next two weeks. A major component of this milestone is the need to string the fiber over the freeway and we are working with Caltrans and City staff to get that accomplished. I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the Forum because it is important to understand that we are moving as quickly as possible, but that any work in the public right-of-way faces numerous "conditions".
> 
> 
> (A note about moving as quickly as possible....We have already placed 388.95 miles of fiber in the South Bay, that is enough fiber to stretch from San Jose to just outside of San Diego. This is a huge, complex project and I wanted to gently remind the Forum of that fact).
> 
> 
> If all goes well with the crucial milestone highlighted above, and without sharing too much competitive data, I would not be surprised to see the first neighborhoods in Los Gatos begin to see the new channel lineup in the not too distant future.*
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> 
> So the upgrades are continuing just looks like paper work is getting in the way, ...... of course pulling all that new cable might have something to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/12841704
> 
> 
> Nice update, but it feels like a CYA to me. I mean, hasn't Comcast had to deal with "over the freeway" issues innumerable times in the past? All this "right of way" BS can't be new - if they want to be in this business, they should just suck it up and get the job done. Why are they hiding being that excuse now? I hope this isn't an excuse for not getting the job done in Los Gatos.
> 
> It's crunch time....or the only option is satellite.
> 
> BTW, this comment is aimed at Comcast, not you, as the messenger.
> 
> Mike



actually, as much as I'll beat on comcast for being reactive vs proactive in the upgrades...I'd say that's a pretty fair update from Mr J. He's got a project plan they are marching to, but with any milestone that hinges on approval's and inspections by multiple government agency's..those agencies are going to dictate exactly when they can run that cable across the Right of Way (and they are never fast). I've dealt with enough delays on just laying cables between buildings on our own parking lots to cringe at what it's like ...so even if he said the exact date they want to due it, it's still got to have a CYA unfortunately....at least it's moving along after so long in limbo (I bailed over to Dish over a year ago since I guessed it would take at least this long....and I'll probably come back (with a nice "new" customer special) after its done.


Ps...MikeF5, if you get a chance can you see if you can just confirm if Saratoga is running along the same timeframe (I'm guessing it is, since they would like do LG, Monte Sereno and Saratoga in parallel because it's tied in at some points.)


----------



## Keenan

Plus, it's certainly possible that when the original line was laid the obstacles weren't there, maybe a freeway overpass went in, a new street...Comcast could also be combining systems, systems that originally were separated by physical obstacles such as freeways, etc.


BTW, for Santa Rosa subs, I finally got the flyer with the "We will be working in your neighborhood doing upgrades etc" a couple days ago. So, it's getting closer...of course, so is that appt with the eye doctor.


----------



## juancmjr

As I write this a company called Turn Around Communications has several trucks out making some sort of adjustment on each cable connection at the pole on my block and neighboring ones as well. 999,998 more steps to go to more HD...


----------



## juancmjr

Turn Around Communications is apparently tweaking the cable signal. All of my channels are currently out, and I can hear chatter between techs while making the adjustments. 999,997 steps to go for more HD...


----------



## Bill

Comcast better get their **** together soon or I'm going to U-verse. They promise constant 1.5, 3 or 6mbs. I've been getting .5 mbs or less for over a week now and it has been coming and going like this for a long time. I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## JLee17

Just out of curiosity Bill, what part of the Bay Area are you in? I'm sure you've had a parade of Comcast techs out to your home to figure out what is happening. What did they do, or tell you?


I was on a chat session with Comcast support last night and it was an extremely frustrating experience. It seems they are working off a script or something because the agent was having me do stuff that either I've tried countless times before (restart the modem, yada yada) or things that obviously do not have any bearing on the issue. Whenever I asked a question, the agent just ignored me and kept going down his list. The final straw was the chat session suddenly being disconnected. After that I picked up the phone, called AT&T, and asked them to reinstate my DSL service and upgrade me to the 6 Mbps service. I know that DSL isn't exactly fool-proof either, but when I had the 1.5 Mbps service it was reliable for over 9 years, when I started with Pacific Bell. I really wanted to give Comcast a chance, but I just don't have the stomach to go through the frustration of going back and forth with them for the next month or two trying to figure out why my download speeds are so slow. Too bad because when it's working normally, Comcast's high speed internet service is great. Unfortunately it's a bit of a black hole if you ever have a problem.


----------



## Bill

I'm in the upgrading arera of Sunnyvale. I don't bother to have techs come out because I know it isn't in the house and it comes and goes. Are the rebuilt areas having speed problems also?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12852007
> 
> 
> I'm in the upgrading arera of Sunnyvale. I don't bother to have techs come out because I know it isn't in the house and it comes and goes. Are the rebuilt areas having speed problems also?



Are your modem numbers good? Or is it just a connection problem?


----------



## JLee17

Hmm, that's very interesting. I'm in Sunnyvale as well, over on Fair Oaks Ave. between El Camino and Old San Francisco Rd. My cable lineup is still the old one, but I received a card in the mail several weeks ago informing me that the new cable lineup is coming between Jan 15 and Feb 15. I guess I'm right in the middle of all this cable system rebuild going on.


The last time I had a Comcast tech out, he said my modem numbers were good. He seemed pretty certain that everything inside my home was working properly.


----------



## Bill

I don't think the speed would come and go if it was my modem. I'm sure it is because of the work going on all over. Then again maybe it is too many people sharing/online unlike U-Verse where there isn't sharing.


----------



## Keenan

I've seen speeds go up and down, but never to the extent that it hampers what I'm doing. I also notice that just 4-6dbs difference in signal strength can make a significant difference in DL speeds.


----------



## davisdog

Bill,


Jump to U-Verse if you like the price or you think you'll get better service, but I dont think U-Verse will be able to touch Comcast's speeds after they finish the upgrade and rollout out 3.0 on their Cable modems


U-Verse is still DSL...the change is they have pulled Fiber from the Central Office to neighborhood Nodes..The target is an average of 3000'...The rest of the run is still your old twisted pair phone line...Since twisted pair performance degrades over distance by cutting the route down they can use the existing phone/dsl line to stick a compressed single HD TV channel per house (maybe a 2nd later after more upgrades). Comcast is also bringing fiber to the neighborhood, but they're connecting the neighborhood with a 1Gb Coax network...it's shared (so is everything after 3000ft with DSL) but they can stick a heck of alot of IP traffic on there from each house..more than a dedicated twisted pair can. Too bad we dont have Verizon around here..Fiber to the House....


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12853325
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> Jump to U-Verse if you like the price or you think you'll get better service, but I dont think U-Verse will be able to touch Comcast's speeds after they finish the upgrade and rollout out 3.0 on their Cable modems, but I Too bad we dont have Verizon around here..Fiber to the House....



Of course, the million dollar question, *when* will we get Docsis 3.0? *When* will get widespread rollout of fiber to the home in the Bay Area? (These are rhetorical unless there actually is a definitive answer)


I bet Bill can jump to U-verse for internet and be there for five years and still not have an ultra high speed option here in the Bay Area unless Bill by complete accident lands in one of the dozen homes/townhouses in the Bay Area that have Paxio FTTP. This angers and saddens me at the same time.


----------



## mikeaymar

Sorry, Keenan and Davisdog, but I have to disagree. Comcast has been in this business for a long time, and and should have staff more than capable of planning and scheduling their projects with proper consideration for government agencies, changes in right of ways, and so forth. It's a matter of competence or lack of it, and we'll see if they get Los Gatos done within the 18 month window.

Yeah, running a big business is complicated and dealing with outside issues can be really difficult, but that is purportedly Comcast's expertise.

If Comcast is having problems with these outside issues, it is due to lack of proper planning, or assignment of resources to something else, or just poor execution on their part.

In any case, the 18 month window is closing and satellite is becoming a viable option, albeit painful because of conversion costs. Comcast has about 5 1/2 months left on their commitment.

Just my 2 cents.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/12841846
> 
> 
> actually, as much as I'll beat on comcast for being reactive vs proactive in the upgrades...I'd say that's a pretty fair update from Mr J. He's got a project plan they are marching to, but with any milestone that hinges on approval's and inspections by multiple government agency's..those agencies are going to dictate exactly when they can run that cable across the Right of Way (and they are never fast). I've dealt with enough delays on just laying cables between buildings on our own parking lots to cringe at what it's like ...so even if he said the exact date they want to due it, it's still got to have a CYA unfortunately....at least it's moving along after so long in limbo (I bailed over to Dish over a year ago since I guessed it would take at least this long....and I'll probably come back (with a nice "new" customer special) after its done.
> 
> 
> Ps...MikeF5, if you get a chance can you see if you can just confirm if Saratoga is running along the same timeframe (I'm guessing it is, since they would like do LG, Monte Sereno and Saratoga in parallel because it's tied in at some points.)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/12853753
> 
> 
> Sorry, Keenan and Davisdog, but I have to disagree. Comcast has been in this business for a long time, and and should have staff more than capable of planning and scheduling their projects with proper consideration for government agencies, changes in right of ways, and so forth. It's a matter of competence or lack of it, and we'll see if they get Los Gatos done within the 18 month window.
> 
> Yeah, running a big business is complicated and dealing with outside issues can be really difficult, but that is purportedly Comcast's expertise.
> 
> If Comcast is having problems with these outside issues, it is due to lack of proper planning, or assignment of resources to something else, or just poor execution on their part.
> 
> In any case, the 18 month window is closing and satellite is becoming a viable option, albeit painful because of conversion costs. Comcast has about 5 1/2 months left on their commitment.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Mike



Mike,


I think you have a distorted view on how much power you think Comcast or any other company has over local officials. They, the local officials, can pretty can much shut down a project if they so desire or don't get what they want from those companies. I'll give you one example. One of the reasons it took so long to get the Milpitas area done was that the local franchise did not want Comcast to proceed with the upgrades ( the laying and pulling of new cable ) until AT&T was ready to do their upgrades. They wanted both company's to work at the same time so they didn't have to close the streets and accesses any more than was needed. A reasonable idea but at the time Comcast had everything ready to go ( the resources and manpower ready) but had to wait until their competition was ready also. There was also a problem with one area that they couldn't get access to until the property owner of a mobile park completed some legal issues that he was involved in. All this and more in just one city. Now multiply this by all the city's in the Bay Area and this can happen a lot more than you think it does. You can have what you think are armor clad plans and some little glitch throws things off. Like the old saying says " The best laid plans of mice and men ".


I probably told you things that Mr. J. may not of liked for me to let out but I want to make it clear that it's not always Comcast that is holding things up. While I can empathize with your eagerness in getting your area upgraded ( I was in a 550 MHz area also, SaraMilgatos







) it is getting done, just not as fast as we all would like or wish it was getting done. They have finished pretty much all of Milpitas now and those people have moved on to other areas to finish those areas. If you look on how the upgrades have moved through the Bay Area you might be able to guess their next area to do and that's the best I can say about that.


That being said, if you are that dissatisfied with cable then there is always Dish or Directv ( I've seen and used U-verse and it is IMHO not ready for prime time ). You have no contract with Comcast and you can leave at anytime and come back but you will have to sign a contract with the SatCo's and are locked into the term of that contract ( may not be an issue for you but it is with me ). I personally would wait until the upgrades are done before I made that switch, I'm glad I did, but that is a personal decision that you will have to make.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

My bet is the coming recession will have Comcast customers cutting way back on their subscriptions even to just Basic Cable (in HD) and that will seriously impact Comcast's expansion plans.


----------



## Bill

Dish is supposedly going to have an HD only package for 29.99. Thats going to draw a lot of price concious subscribers. Hope it spreads to all providers. I'd get it. Can't stand to watch SD anymore.


----------



## sanne

Comcast is gonna have to start reducing the prices on their HD offerings. Not only are they more expensive than Dish and DirectTv, but they offer significantly less channels and in my case poorer PQ and worse DVR's.


----------



## sfhub

Which channels is it poorer PQ?


----------



## gbr1ryder

Yeah baby! Great games coming up this weekend!


Does anyone know at what resolution FOX and CBS are broadcasting their signal in? I thought I heard CBS -1080i & FOX 720p. Anyone know exactly? Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbr1ryder* /forum/post/12860003
> 
> 
> Yeah baby! Great games coming up this weekend!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know at what resolution FOX and CBS are broadcasting their signal in? I thought I heard CBS -1080i & FOX 720p. Anyone know exactly? Thanks!



You're exactly correct as stated, CBS-1080i and FOX-720p.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12859899
> 
> 
> Which channels is it poorer PQ?



Well, I have a lot of trouble seeing SciFi-HD on Comcast, PQ is so bad I can't even see the channel.


----------



## gbr1ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12860117
> 
> 
> You're exactly correct as stated, CBS-1080i and FOX-720p.



Hey thanks, keenan. I appreciate the confirmation. Also, as far as resolution goes I have a pioneer 5010 tv (1080p but i'm sure you know that already), but will the tv upconvert for me or should I adjust the format on the receiver to 720p? I'm throwing a party for the games so want to make sure I'm fully optimized







Thanks, keenan!


G


----------



## rsra13

I'm not Keenan but it's better if you let the TV do the work. So you should change your box to output 1080i for the CBS game and to output 720p for the FOX game.

In my DCH box I just push a bottom in the box to change resolutions. For other boxes you have to turn off the box and go to settings.


----------



## gbr1ryder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/12860469
> 
> 
> I'm not Keenan but it's better if you let the TV do the work. So you should change your box to output 1080i for the CBS game and to output 720p for the FOX game.
> 
> In my DCH box I just push a bottom in the box to change resolutions. For other boxes you have to turn off the box and go to settings.



Thanks, rsra13. I too have the box that you push the button on the display to adjust resolution which is a nice new feature btw







. I asked a co-worker about this question as well and he said it shouldn't make a difference if i keep the box on 1080i even if it's broadcasted in 720p. Your explanation makes more sense though, but I just don't know about always having to flip resolutions back and forth. I'll just have to experiment. Thanks!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gbr1ryder* /forum/post/12860523
> 
> 
> Thanks, rsra13. I too have the box that you push the button on the display to adjust resolution which is a nice new feature btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I asked a co-worker about this question as well and he said it shouldn't make a difference if i keep the box on 1080i even if it's broadcasted in 720p. Your explanation makes more sense though, but I just don't know about always having to flip resolutions back and forth. I'll just have to experiment. Thanks!



The scaler in the Moto boxes isn't anything to write home about. I just wish the box had a setting that output the program in whatever format the program was recorded in. Not that much of an issue for me as my Sage system records in native format and the scaler in my clients is very good, but I don't know why Mot doesn't give you the same option the S/A boxes have on output.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, your probably should do a better job scaling than the Moto box. You can try leaving the resolution at 1080i all the time and see how FOX looks in your TV. There are some people that can't see a difference on who does the scaling sometimes.

In my case I have a Panny projector (PTAX200U), and most of the time I can see a difference if the Moto is doing the scaling.


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *istylez* /forum/post/12792312
> 
> 
> What Zip code do you live in Kstack? I live in 94544 and dont remember seeing any upgrade notice in my mail.



Sorry for the delayed response but I'm in zip code 94542.


----------



## Bxz

Did u guys notice that there's no HBO HD on demand? HBO is the only premium channel that doesn't have HD on demand, which makes me wonder if i need to change to another premium channel such as CinemaxHD or Showtime HD.


Any suggestion as the program and HD quality on those premium channels?


bxz


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bxz* /forum/post/12863168
> 
> 
> Did u guys notice that there's no HBO HD on demand? HBO is the only premium channel that doesn't have HD on demand, which makes me wonder if i need to change to another premium channel such as CinemaxHD or Showtime HD.
> 
> 
> Any suggestion as the program and HD quality on those premium channels?
> 
> 
> bxz



????? There's HBO OnDemand.


----------



## GBruno

My new Tivo HD detected a "new channel." It is now listing 720 as FOXHDWE instead of FSN. Any one know if this is a change in name only or a more significant change?


----------



## jime

I just purchased a second HDTV and do not plan on renting another cable box. The channel lineup format for my Sony for the lower channels is:

2 KTVU 2 NTSC

2.1 KTVU 2 HD 720

3 KNTV 11 NTSC

4 KRON 4 NTSC

4.2 KRON 4 HD 720

5 KPIX 5 NTSC

5.2 KPIX 5 HD 1080

6 KICU 36 NTSC

7 KGO 7 NTSC

7.1 KGO 7 HD 720

7.2 KGO-DT+ 7 HD 480

7.3 KGO 7 weather 480


Before I go to the trouble of making a chart for all the channels, I thought I would ask if it is already available somewhere.


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## hiker

jime,

This might help
http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12864579
> 
> 
> ????? There's HBO OnDemand.



There was an HBO On Demand. It has been on and off many times in the past. I'm sure it will be back again, when they have a new series to populate it with. They never had many of their movies at any time.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/12865600
> 
> 
> My new Tivo HD detected a "new channel." It is now listing 720 as FOXHDWE instead of FSN. Any one know if this is a change in name only or a more significant change?



My channel 720 still shows FSNHD on my Moto 6412. FOXHDWE is the Los Angeles feed and has the Lakers et al. I'm sure it's a mistake on the guide's side.


----------



## hiker

My 720 on TiVo S3 shows FSBAHDS.


----------



## raghu1111

Looks like analog channel 66 is gone. My analog Tivo reported it.


----------



## bobby94928

Channel 66 was Hallmark analog and was slated to go digital only, and now it has happened. Room for 2 more HD channels.







On the other hand, it is still alive in Rohnert Park.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12865995
> 
> 
> There was an HBO On Demand. It has been on and off many times in the past. I'm sure it will be back again, when they have a new series to populate it with. They never had many of their movies at any time.



That's odd...never noticed that. I was watching it last night...Flight of the Conchords!!


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jime* /forum/post/12865763
> 
> 
> Before I go to the trouble of making a chart for all the channels, I thought I would ask if it is already available somewhere.



No, because it's different for every head-end (potentially, anyway). For example KNTV-HD is on 116.1 here. You might want to search again though because looks like you're missing KICU-HD (32.1 here) and "CW-44" (107.2 here).


Also don't "sign" your posts, it makes quoting messy, and that's what "signatures" are for, thanks!


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12868695
> 
> 
> No, because {the channel lineup is} different for every head-end (potentially, anyway).



True...but do check out the Silicon Dust website that was linked above, as it's set up by zipcode and is more often accurate than not in metro areas.


----------



## tranle

I have noticed that since yesterday (or maybe the day before) the channel 706 KICU-HD is not in HD any more (480i). I am in Mountain View. Making space for something else ?


----------



## brimorga

Is anyone else having the same problem while watching the football game?


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/12876660
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem while watching the football game?



No breakup on 705, but had horrible breakup on ESPN2 (725) when trying to see the Australian Open.


----------



## bobby94928

No breakups at all.


----------



## lchiu7

How long do folks think (or know) if Comcast will continue to send the FTA local HD channels down the pipe unencrypted? I bought a Epvision cable tuner for some friends for Xmas who live in San Ramon. They don't have a cable box and so watch everything over analogue cable using their cable ready tuner. Since they have a HD TV it seemed a shame not to see some HD content, hence the present.


When we did a channel scan it found 400+ digital channels(!) and about 90 analogue. Of course most of the digital channels are not viewable but we get


KTVU

KRON

KNTV

KPIX

KABC

KICU

PBS

KBCW


in HD which was very pleasing. Hope they don't go away (is this some sort of FCC regulation?)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/12875986
> 
> 
> I have noticed that since yesterday (or maybe the day before) the channel 706 KICU-HD is not in HD any more (480i). I am in Mountain View. Making space for something else ?



Comcast has nothing to do with what resolution the stations broadcast at. In this case it's KICU that is broadcasting at 480i not Comcast down-rezzing the signal. I would imagine that KICU saw that it had no real HD programing and decided to use their resources elsewhere or their parent station needed to use those resources ( If I remember right KTVU is the parent station of KICU ).

Another possibility could be that they are having trouble with their digital channel and are showing the analog signal in it's place until they can fix the problem, your choice










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/12877281
> 
> 
> How long do folks think (or know) if Comcast will continue to send the FTA local HD channels down the pipe unencrypted? I bought a Epvision cable tuner for some friends for Xmas who live in San Ramon. They don't have a cable box and so watch everything over analogue cable using their cable ready tuner. Since they have a HD TV it seemed a shame not to see some HD content, hence the present.
> 
> 
> When we did a channel scan it found 400+ digital channels(!) and about 90 analogue. Of course most of the digital channels are not viewable but we get
> 
> 
> KTVU
> 
> KRON
> 
> KNTV
> 
> KPIX
> 
> KABC
> 
> KICU
> 
> PBS
> 
> KBCW
> 
> 
> in HD which was very pleasing. Hope they don't go away (is this some sort of FCC regulation?)



The last that I heard the FCC requires those stations that are available over the air locally to be left unencrypted on cable and the last time I asked about this that's what Comcast planned on doing, so the stations you listed should remain unencrypted on cable for the foreseeable future.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## juancmjr

I had only 1 freeze during the game about 4 minutes ago as of this posting. What is normal for me is to get a random glitch or minor pixellation on HBO/Cinemax.


----------



## YShahar

Quote:



Since this thread is so long I decided to post this question here. If it is not the correct place please let me know. Here is my situation. I don't own a tv, yet I would like to watch local channels in HD. My computer screen is Samsung 24" with 1200x1920 native resolution. I was thinking to install a FusionHDTV5-RT Gold tv capture card which has clear QAM tuner.


Now my internet provider is Comcast and I was wondering what can I expect to get in HD?

I have no idea if Comcast encrypt the local channels or maybe I can get some other channels with HD. If I need to subscribe to the any service please let me know. Also if there is a channel list and whats available in HD will be greatly appreciated. The one thing I don't want to do is to get their tuner.


Thanks for any info,

Yossi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12343844
> 
> 
> You will receive KTVU, KNTV, KRON, KPIX, KICU, KGO, KQED, and KBCW in HD. They are all unencrypted.



Hello there fellow watchers.



Well I got the FusionHDTV5-RT Gold and did the auto scan. It seems that I can't get all the HD channels. Could any one please help either to manually configure the channel or help to trouble shoot why don't I get all the channels. The signal strength is normally above 90% and above 30db.


The channels I get are:KRON, KGO, KQED, and KNTV.


Thanks in advance.

Yossi.


PS. attached is an image of the channels I get.


----------



## lchiu7

See my posting
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12877281 


Those are the channels we got on Comcast FTA HD. No idea what the settings are but this was using a PrimeDTV


----------



## YShahar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/12879158
> 
> 
> See my posting
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12877281
> 
> 
> Those are the channels we got on Comcast FTA HD. No idea what the settings are but this was using a PrimeDTV



Thanks, I know that others get those channels (I read your post before I posted mine). I wonder why my Card doesn't pick up all the channels, you were able to pick up.

Any advise regarding the RF that each channel is on might help to manually set up mine.


It really sucks not to be able to watch the 2 games today because I can't get KTVU and KPIX.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Though I suspect most of you now watching the game


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YShahar* /forum/post/12879410
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know that others get those channels (I read your post before I posted mine). I wonder why my Card doesn't pick up all the channels, you were able to pick up.
> 
> Any advise regarding the RF that each channel is on might help to manually set up mine.
> 
> 
> It really sucks not to be able to watch the 2 games today because I can't get KTVU and KPIX.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. Though I suspect most of you now watching the game


 http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 


Enter your zip code. This tells you what the physical channel numbers are.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12877411
> 
> 
> Comcast has nothing to do with what resolution the stations broadcast at. In this case it's KICU that is broadcasting at 480i not Comcast down-rezzing the signal. I would imagine that KICU saw that it had no real HD programing and decided to use their resources elsewhere or their parent station needed to use those resources ( If I remember right KTVU is the parent station of KICU ).
> 
> Another possibility could be that they are having trouble with their digital channel and are showing the analog signal in it's place until they can fix the problem, your choice



KICU UHF 52

1280x720p 9.55Mbps


KICU QAM 706

528x480i 3.04Mbps


Don't know the reason, but the OTA HD broadcast is not what is being sent on 706.


----------



## raghu1111

Thats right, same in 95134 too. I would think it more than likely KICU sending 480i feed to Comcast. Someone with OTA could correlate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/12875986
> 
> 
> I have noticed that since yesterday (or maybe the day before) the channel 706 KICU-HD is not in HD any more (480i). I am in Mountain View. Making space for something else ?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12879864
> 
> 
> KICU UHF 52
> 
> 1280x720p 9.55Mbps
> 
> 
> KICU QAM 706
> 
> 528x480i 3.04Mbps
> 
> 
> Don't know the reason, but the OTA HD broadcast is not what is being sent on 706.



That is odd indeed. From what I remember Comcast gets a direct feed from the stations not from Sutro. Why Comcast would be getting a 480i signal and OTA is 720p doesn't make sense. I'll bring this up with Mr. J. and see if he knows what's going on. If someone has contacts at KICU they might be able to shed some light on what's the deal is with is disparity in signals.


EDIT....

I sent an email through KICU's website to their engineering department, we'll see if they answer it









I suggest others do the same thing, if this is important to you. They need to know that more than one person has noticed the discrepancy in their signals.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YShahar* /forum/post/12879410
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know that others get those channels (I read your post before I posted mine). I wonder why my Card doesn't pick up all the channels, you were able to pick up.
> 
> Any advise regarding the RF that each channel is on might help to manually set up mine.
> 
> 
> It really sucks not to be able to watch the 2 games today because I can't get KTVU and KPIX.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. Though I suspect most of you now watching the game



No idea of the RF etc. but one of the questions in the PrimeDTV setup was whether or not we had Cable STD, Cable IRC or Cable HRC. No idea which we had so just defaulted to STD. If there is an option in the card software you might want to try all three. Worth a shot I guess


----------



## YShahar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12879591
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels
> 
> 
> Enter your zip code. This tells you what the physical channel numbers are.




Thank you for the link it provided the necessary information. It was very helpful. I tried to add those couple of channels manually without success. Any help will be appreciated.


Lets say that I want to add KPIX and KTVU. On the web page corresponding to my zip code I got following:



Type Channel Program Call Sign Resolution Aspect

qam256 79 1 KPIXDT 1920x1080i 16:9

qam256 79 2 KTVUDT 1280x720p 16:9



How do I add it manually to my FusionHDTV 5 GOLD RT model?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YShahar* /forum/post/12880914
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link it provided the necessary information. It was very helpful. I tried to add those couple of channels manually without success. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Lets say that I want to add KPIX and KTVU. On the web page corresponding to my zip code I got following:
> 
> 
> 
> Type Channel Program Call Sign Resolution Aspect
> 
> qam256 79 1 KPIXDT 1920x1080i 16:9
> 
> qam256 79 2 KTVUDT 1280x720p 16:9
> 
> 
> 
> How do I add it manually to my FusionHDTV 5 GOLD RT model?



Can you manually enter 79? On some TV's this will let the tuner find the sub-channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YShahar*  /forum/post/12880914
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link it provided the necessary information. It was very helpful. I tried to add those couple of channels manually without success. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Lets say that I want to add KPIX and KTVU. On the web page corresponding to my zip code I got following:
> 
> 
> 
> Type Channel Program Call Sign Resolution Aspect
> 
> qam256 79 1 KPIXDT 1920x1080i 16:9
> 
> qam256 79 2 KTVUDT 1280x720p 16:9
> 
> 
> 
> How do I add it manually to my FusionHDTV 5 GOLD RT model?



YSahar,


Here is the link to the DVICO Fusion 5 HDTV tuner group, they could give you much better and more specific help with your equipment than you can get in this forum.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=545967 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/12841704
> 
> 
> Nice update, but it feels like a CYA to me. I mean, hasn't Comcast had to deal with "over the freeway" issues innumerable times in the past? All this "right of way" BS can't be new - if they want to be in this business, they should just suck it up and get the job done. Why are they hiding being that excuse now? I hope this isn't an excuse for not getting the job done in Los Gatos.
> 
> It's crunch time....or the only option is satellite.
> 
> BTW, this comment is aimed at Comcast, not you, as the messenger.
> 
> Mike



I tend to agree. No slight you, *Mikef5*, just to comcast, but if they want us to have any faith in their predictions, they need to, well... make better predictions. If it's not going to be until Summer or Fall, just tell us. We're adults-- we can handle the truth. I mean, seriously, what kind of weasely B.S. is this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised to see the first neighborhoods in Los Gatos begin to see the new channel lineup in the not too distant future.



Not surprised... first neighbrohoods... begin to see... not too distant...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/12886038
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. No slight you, *Mikef5*, just to comcast, but if they want us to have any faith in their predictions, they need to, well... make better predictions. If it's not going to be until Summer or Fall, just tell us. We're adults-- we can handle the truth. I mean, seriously, what kind of weasely B.S. is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised... first neighbrohoods... begin to see... not too distant...



John,


Comcast is always vague in giving dates out mostly due to not wanting their competition to know what and where they are doing things. If you read what Mr. J. said you know what area is next in the areas to get upgraded. Milpitas is pretty much done so what other areas are in the SaraMilgatos loop ?? ....










You'll never get a drop dead date from Comcast or any other provider. There's always things that happen that can delay or accelerate your time frame. Right now we're in a rainy part of the season and I'm sure this is slowing things down but they are still working to get the job done but may delay things a bit. I really wish that I could give you dates and areas but I can only post what is authorized for me to post and it's the same way with Mr. J. , he has bosses to answer to also. I'm amazed that he still takes the time to keep us in the forums updated with the information that he does, you won't see that with the other providers.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rjcrum

Hi,


Yesterday, while eating breakfast, my dog started going crazy, barking at something in the backyard. Imagine my surprise when I looked out and saw a CableCom guy up on the pole, pulling new cable along pullies mounted on the pole!


I'm in the Fremont/Homestead/Mary/Bernardo square, and this is the closest that I have seen work done to my house. For those that have noticed these types of things....how long from new cable on the pole behind your house to having the new HD channels in your living room? 2-4-6-8-10-12 weeks???


Bob


----------



## davisdog

rjcrum,


My parents are knickerbocker/elcamino/Mary/Hollenbeck and they had cablecom pulling the neighborhood 6 Weeks+ ago and no upgrade for them yet.


----------



## Ex-EE

Further on Sunnyvale upgrade status....I'm in 94087 in the square formed by Heron/Homestead/Canary/Inverness. We had Comcast and Comcast sub-contractors in the neighborhood about 6-8 weeks ago. Most visible work was on upgradings amps, couplers, and splitters inside pedestals. Our particular street has underground utilities -- no digging was done and no obvious new cable was pulled in our immediate area. No upgrade channels activated yet. Occasional outages of a few minutes to a few hours continue to occur.


----------



## Ex-EE

Further on Sunnyvale upgrade status....I'm in 94087 in the square formed by Heron/Homestead/Canary/Inverness. We had Comcast and Comcast sub-contractors in the neighborhood about 6-8 weeks ago. Most visible work was on upgradings amps, couplers, and splitters inside pedestals. Our particular street has underground utilities -- no digging was done and no obvious new cable was pulled in our immediate area. No upgrade channels activated yet. Occasional outages of a few minutes to a few hours continue to occur.


----------



## pixelation

Folks, I keep seeing reports about Comcast "upgrades". Exactly what does the "upgrade" do? I have Basic Cable and have been watching QAM. What does that mean to me?


----------



## TPeterson

It means nothing to you unless you spring for a Comcast digital subscription of one sort or another and use either one of their STB or a CableCard to decrypt the premium content that you will have paid for.


----------



## pixelation

Thanks for the reply. That kind of sucks as I thought I could see more local channels in QAM. I am more and more inclined to drop my cable subscription and go OTA only.


----------



## Mikef5

I just got an email from the lead engineer at KICU about the problem with channel 706 being 480i instead of 720p. Seems they were doing some testing and had Comcast switch the feed for 706 to the analog source while they did their testing, problem is the testing is over and it's still 480i. I have no idea on who dropped the ball on this one but I'll have to ask Mr. J. about who's job it is to switch back to the digital source







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelation* /forum/post/12900580
> 
> 
> ....I thought I could see more local channels in QAM.



You can see all of the local stations in clear QAM now. You asked about effects of upgrade, which will not change that AFAIK, because it's motivated by increasing Comcast's premium offerings.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12901188
> 
> 
> I just got an email from the lead engineer at KICU about the problem with channel 706 being 480i instead of 720p. Seems they were doing some testing and had Comcast switch the feed for 706 to the analog source while they did their testing, problem is the testing is over and it's still 480i. I have no idea on who dropped the ball on this one but I'll have to ask Mr. J. about who's job it is to switch back to the digital source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's amazing that it takes a user from an Internet forum to let a broadcast station in a major market know they're broadcasting in the wrong format.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12901886
> 
> 
> It's amazing that it takes a user from an Internet forum to let a broadcast station in a major market know they're broadcasting in the wrong format.



What's really sad is nobody noticed it except a couple of people. The only reason I noticed was it was posted here







I hardly ever watch KICU except when they showed an A's game or some other sporting event. So what does that say about the ability of people to know when they're seeing HD or not, my excuse is I'm old

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## m8cca

Like other mentioned here I was getting Jade Channel unencrpted on 84-7 in West SJ since November. It had stopped coming through in the clear since about 1/18. Did it stop coming through clear for others too (except SF presumbably)? What's the minimum cost to get it again? I only have limited basic (analog) at the moment and not about to spend a bunch for just this channel.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m8cca* /forum/post/12902569
> 
> 
> Like other mentioned here I was getting Jade Channel unencrpted on 84-7 in West SJ since November. It had stopped coming through in the clear since about 1/18. Did it stop coming through clear for others too (except SF presumbably)? What's the minimum cost to get it again? I only have limited basic (analog) at the moment and not about to spend a bunch for just this channel.



$10


In my last statement it said Jade was going on a trial until towards the end of January. Looks like it ended and if you want it, you have to pay now.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/12899426
> 
> 
> Further on Sunnyvale upgrade status....I'm in 94087 in the square formed by Heron/Homestead/Canary/Inverness. We had Comcast and Comcast sub-contractors in the neighborhood about 6-8 weeks ago. Most visible work was on upgradings amps, couplers, and splitters inside pedestals. Our particular street has underground utilities -- no digging was done and no obvious new cable was pulled in our immediate area. No upgrade channels activated yet. Occasional outages of a few minutes to a few hours continue to occur.



Well, we can say AGAIN, the upgrade is coming, just like Xmas!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12901384
> 
> 
> You can see all of the local stations in clear QAM now. You asked about effects of upgrade, which will not change that AFAIK, because it's motivated by increasing Comcast's premium offerings.



I still don't get KRON-HD (Channel 4) or KICU-HD. I guess it's because they have not upgraded my neighborhood yet.


----------



## TPeterson

Oh, OK...you're right. There are benefits of the upgrade for basic cable subscribers. (I now recall that we didn't have the ADS low-rez versions of those channels before the upgrade either, so that my "all local stations" really wasn't correct at all for pre-upgraded sites)


----------



## armaniboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m8cca* /forum/post/12902569
> 
> 
> Like other mentioned here I was getting Jade Channel unencrpted on 84-7 in West SJ since November. It had stopped coming through in the clear since about 1/18. Did it stop coming through clear for others too (except SF presumbably)? What's the minimum cost to get it again? I only have limited basic (analog) at the moment and not about to spend a bunch for just this channel.



My family pays for the Jade Channel on the box. From the forum, I discovered we had it on our other HDTV on digital tuner without box on 95.9 but it's been scrambled since Friday. I figured it wasn't just us, but my mom called in because she likes having it on the other TV. She ended up getting a very rude CS rep who said you can't get digital channels without a box over 75 or 100. My mom tried to explain the situation but I'm guessing the woman didn't get it and she actually hung up on my mom.


----------



## armaniboi

Time to celebrate!! I just got updated!!! Sunnyvale 94087 (around Fremont/Mary)! New HD channels, On Demand not working yet.


Digital Tuner on other HD is showing a lot of new channels too but not sure exactly what they are.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12901995
> 
> 
> What's really sad is nobody noticed it except a couple of people. The only reason I noticed was it was posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever watch KICU except when they showed an A's game or some other sporting event. So what does that say about the ability of people to know when they're seeing HD or not, my excuse is I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I have noticed right away because I have video processor that has a bug where it take 2~3 sec to do or undo the HDCP handshake when you switch from 1024i -> 480i -> 1024i. So it slowed down my channel surfing with a non-HD channel right in the middle of all the other HD channels.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armaniboi* /forum/post/12911825
> 
> 
> Time to celebrate!! I just got updated!!! Sunnyvale 94087 (around Fremont/Mary)! New HD channels, On Demand not working yet.
> 
> 
> Digital Tuner on other HD is showing a lot of new channels too but not sure exactly what they are.



Great. I'm in 94087, so maybe there's hope. Do you have a QAM tuner, and do you need to rescan everything? I guess what I'm asking is whether the old digital channels are at the same frequencies.


----------



## armaniboi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12912349
> 
> 
> Great. I'm in 94087, so maybe there's hope. Do you have a QAM tuner, and do you need to rescan everything? I guess what I'm asking is whether the old digital channels are at the same frequencies.



Yes, we have a QAM tuner with the Philips HDTV we have in the kitchen without the box.


It automatically added the new channels but I did another rescan to be sure, it added one channel but I have no idea what it was. Most of the HD channels that we had before stayed the same except for:


NBC HD moved to 11.1 (understandable)

CW HD added at 92.2 (not really)

KRON HD added at 131.8 (not. at all.)


There's a bunch of channels in the 100 ranges which show a bunch of basketball games and On Demand video stuff. I'm guessing these are the feeds of what would show on the On Demand channels while you search and pick programs.


Hope that helps.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armaniboi* /forum/post/12912417
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a QAM tuner with the Philips HDTV we have in the kitchen without the box.
> 
> 
> It automatically added the new channels but I did another rescan to be sure, it added one channel but I have no idea what it was. Most of the HD channels that we had before stayed the same except for:
> 
> 
> NBC HD moved to 11.1 (understandable)
> 
> CW HD added at 92.2 (not really)
> 
> KRON HD added at 131.8 (not. at all.)
> 
> 
> There's a bunch of channels in the 100 ranges which show a bunch of basketball games and On Demand video stuff. I'm guessing these are the feeds of what would show on the On Demand channels while you search and pick programs.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Ok, thanks. NBC-HD used to be 33-1. So I would check that tonight to see if we're upgraded. Glad to have KRON-HD (when we get upgraded, i.e.). The wife likes to watch their newscast.


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armaniboi* /forum/post/12911825
> 
> 
> Time to celebrate!! I just got updated!!! Sunnyvale 94087 (around Fremont/Mary)! New HD channels, On Demand not working yet.
> 
> 
> Digital Tuner on other HD is showing a lot of new channels too but not sure exactly what they are.



My cable modem signal has gone from 549mhz to 705mhz. I assume that means I'm upgraded. Funny thing is (NOT FUNNY) my download speed has gone to 100kbs. Some upgrade! All I have is internet so I can't tell if I have new channels available.


----------



## strpyw

I live in Los Gatos, but getting comcast HD signal through clear QAM only.

The talk of upgrade etc recently get me concerned, what exactly has happened to the signals in Los Gatos?


----------



## Ex-EE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armaniboi* /forum/post/12912417
> 
> 
> Yes, we have a QAM tuner with the Philips HDTV we have in the kitchen without the box.
> 
> 
> It automatically added the new channels but I did another rescan to be sure, it added one channel but I have no idea what it was. Most of the HD channels that we had before stayed the same except for:
> 
> 
> NBC HD moved to 11.1 (understandable)
> 
> CW HD added at 92.2 (not really)
> 
> KRON HD added at 131.8 (not. at all.)
> 
> 
> There's a bunch of channels in the 100 ranges which show a bunch of basketball games and On Demand video stuff. I'm guessing these are the feeds of what would show on the On Demand channels while you search and pick programs.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Darn, no upgrade over here near Canary and Inverness yet. :-( Hope springs eternal.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

As of last night, no new channels in my neck of 94087 either (Remington & Hollenbeck). I didn't check this morning before leaving work, but I don't expect I'll have any when I get home tonight.


----------



## let_Denzo

Does any body know when downtown Hayward will be upgraded?

I know that Hayward hills got upgraded 2 weeks ago


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *let_Denzo* /forum/post/12917374
> 
> 
> Does any body know when downtown Hayward will be upgraded?
> 
> I know that Hayward hills got upgraded 2 weeks ago



Not true, I'm still not upgraded! (I am in the Hayward Hills)







I hope it's within a few days. I thought I would be able to watch the Warriors play tonight on TNT HD but...


BTW, My channels keep going in and out so that might be a sign.


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *let_Denzo* /forum/post/12917374
> 
> 
> Does any body know when downtown Hayward will be upgraded?
> 
> I know that Hayward hills got upgraded 2 weeks ago



Have you received an upgrade letter yet? That would be a good indicator that Comcast is working on the system.


The reality is the upgrades have been painfully slow in Hayward and San Lorenzo compared to other areas. Don't expect them to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I helped my sister in Castro Valley get an HD set the other day. The set found all the clear QAM channels except KNTV-DT and of course KICU (which it may have found as 480i due to the current mess). It's rather a moot point as I set it up just so they could see HD and then set them back to the SD box for the interim as they're going to get an HD box from Comcast. The driving factor was that they couldn't read the channel guide on their 13" set and now have a 32" set which made of course a difference.


----------



## Mikef5

The problem with KICU has been rectified and they are now sending a 720p signal to Comcast on channel 706. Seems KICU changed their encoder which was not compatible with Comcasts decoder so they had to change out the decoder to get things back to normal.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## lichen86

The upgrade has finally gone live in my neighborhood! I came home from work yesterday to nice shiny new channels and glorious on demand. Don't have the channel lineup to post right now but I can if anyone in the area is interested. I'm in the Kawana Springs neighborhood, SE Santa Rosa.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12918797
> 
> 
> BTW, My channels keep going in and out so that might be a sign.



Exactly what happened in Sunnyvale before the upgrade went live. Went on for 2 or 3 days...


----------



## pondria

Does Comcast offer HD STB that has HDMI output ?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/12926291
> 
> 
> Does Comcast offer HD STB that has HDMI output ?



Yes. Pretty much all of the HD boxes have HDMI at this point.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lichen86* /forum/post/12925735
> 
> 
> The upgrade has finally gone live in my neighborhood! I came home from work yesterday to nice shiny new channels and glorious on demand. Don't have the channel lineup to post right now but I can if anyone in the area is interested. I'm in the Kawana Springs neighborhood, SE Santa Rosa.



When you get the time, an HD channel list would be appreciated.


----------



## mrwheels

I just installed our first ATSC-equipped device (a VHS / DVD player/recorder), hooked it up to our Comcast cable (in Corte Madera) and was frankly surprised that it found a number of "digital" broadcast signals that I could watch (in letterbox format) on our analog TV.


I'm curious about what I found on our cable: Digital TV signals for the 4 networks plus PBS. But what I'm unclear about is whether I'm receiving low res 480p digital, or am I receiving the HD signals from these broadcasters?


KTVU 2.1, KNTV 11.1, KRON 4.1, KPIX 5.1 KGO 7.1, and KQED 9.1, 9.2 -- all popped up (see next paragraph for the details).


It did not find KNTV-11's digital simulcast (which I'm a little confused about, but from reading here, at KNTV's website, and possibly at Comcast -- that KNTV 11D will be on 11.1. I did get 11.2, their digital program info signal, but 11.1 had no signal. Was that a Comcast malfunction, or did KNTV loose their digital simulcast Tuesday evening?


Here's my real question for the group. The broadcasters are using their digital channel assignments to send true HD signals, I presume? Each TV station received a previously unused UHF channel allocation for their new DTV signal -- except KNTV which apparently received VHF channel 12 for their DTV.


So the broadcasters are transmitting either Low Res DTV or HDTV -- but not both simultaneously (I'm deducing) -- based on the program material they have available. Is Comcast stepping into the bit-stream, and downgrading an HD signal to low res DTV?


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12918797
> 
> 
> BTW, My channels keep going in and out so that might be a sign.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/12926176
> 
> 
> Exactly what happened in Sunnyvale before the upgrade went live. Went on for 2 or 3 days...



tsk...how many channels were going out on you just before the new channels went live for you? The only channel I've seen problems with recently is KTVU-HD. When it goes out, the analog channel is fine.


Anyone else have this problem the last few nights?


----------



## pondria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/12926396
> 
> 
> Yes. Pretty much all of the HD boxes have HDMI at this point.



Any specific model numbers that should be asked if there is a choice ? Thanks !


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/12927525
> 
> 
> Any specific model numbers that should be asked if there is a choice ? Thanks !



6412 Series 3 and all of the 34xx series.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12926486
> 
> 
> I just installed our first ATSC-equipped device (a VHS / DVD player/recorder), hooked it up to our Comcast cable (in Corte Madera) and was frankly surprised that it found a number of "digital" broadcast signals that I could watch (in letterbox format) on our analog TV.
> 
> 
> I'm curious about what I found on our cable: Digital TV signals for the 4 networks plus PBS. But what I'm unclear about is whether I'm receiving low res 480p digital, or am I receiving the HD signals from these broadcasters?
> 
> 
> KTVU 2.1, KNTV 11.1, KRON 4.1, KPIX 5.1 KGO 7.1, and KQED 9.1, 9.2 -- all popped up (see next paragraph for the details).
> 
> 
> It did not find KNTV-11's digital simulcast (which I'm a little confused about, but from reading here, at KNTV's website, and possibly at Comcast -- that KNTV 11D will be on 11.1. I did get 11.2, their digital program info signal, but 11.1 had no signal. Was that a Comcast malfunction, or did KNTV loose their digital simulcast Tuesday evening?
> 
> 
> Here's my real question for the group. The broadcasters are using their digital channel assignments to send true HD signals, I presume? Each TV station received a previously unused UHF channel allocation for their new DTV signal -- except KNTV which apparently received VHF channel 12 for their DTV.
> 
> 
> So the broadcasters are transmitting either Low Res DTV or HDTV -- but not both simultaneously (I'm deducing) -- based on the program material they have available. Is Comcast stepping into the bit-stream, and downgrading an HD signal to low res DTV?



I think you meant QAM tuner, not ATSC tuner.


Here is a good site for finding out the clear channels available, and their physical channel information:

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## CraigSharrow

Hope the question is ok here, since it relates to Comcast


I've got a Pioneer plasma PDP-6010FD and am trying to set-up the Motorola cablebox so that I get the best possible picture.


In the HDMI advanced settings in the DCH-3416 I have the choice of two color spaces: YCC and RGB.


Does it matter which is selected?


----------



## walk

In theory YCC could yield better results, but displays are RGB so it will convert to that at some point in the chain anyway.


Either use Auto or try YCC if it works, RGB if not....


Mine auto-detects YCC but honestly RGB looks the same.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12926486
> 
> 
> I just installed our first ATSC-equipped device (a VHS / DVD player/recorder), hooked it up to our Comcast cable (in Corte Madera) and was frankly surprised that it found a number of "digital" broadcast signals that I could watch (in letterbox format) on our analog TV.
> 
> 
> I'm curious about what I found on our cable: Digital TV signals for the 4 networks plus PBS. But what I'm unclear about is whether I'm receiving low res 480p digital, or am I receiving the HD signals from these broadcasters?
> 
> 
> KTVU 2.1, KNTV 11.1, KRON 4.1, KPIX 5.1 KGO 7.1, and KQED 9.1, 9.2 -- all popped up (see next paragraph for the details).
> 
> 
> It did not find KNTV-11's digital simulcast (which I'm a little confused about, but from reading here, at KNTV's website, and possibly at Comcast -- that KNTV 11D will be on 11.1. I did get 11.2, their digital program info signal, but 11.1 had no signal. Was that a Comcast malfunction, or did KNTV loose their digital simulcast Tuesday evening?
> 
> 
> Here's my real question for the group. The broadcasters are using their digital channel assignments to send true HD signals, I presume? Each TV station received a previously unused UHF channel allocation for their new DTV signal -- except KNTV which apparently received VHF channel 12 for their DTV.
> 
> 
> So the broadcasters are transmitting either Low Res DTV or HDTV -- but not both simultaneously (I'm deducing) -- based on the program material they have available. Is Comcast stepping into the bit-stream, and downgrading an HD signal to low res DTV?



I don't think I stated my question correctly. Let me try again. I wasn't actually looking for the channel allocations either OTA or on Comcast. Here are the 2 or 3 questions:


1. What's happened to KNTV's digital signal on Comcast? Our new tuner only found 11.2 (if I recall) and it was some kind of program info channel, not the actual simulcast of the OTA analog broadcast.



2a. For the QAM channels that the tuner did discover, could anyone explain whether I'm seeing a 480i digital picture or am I seeing HD signals (either 720 or 1080)?


2b. Could someone explain the relationship between what's being broadcast OTA in digital format, to what I see on Comcast? For example, KGO TV in San Francisco shows up with several digital signals on Comcast, but they're only allocated 1 DTV over-the-air channel by the FCC. Are they broadcasting multiple programs over that one OTA channel -- or just one?


Obviously I get that the broadcasters could send any number of signals directly to Comcast for retransmission on the cable system. Perhaps this is what's confusing me?


3. Are the major OTA broadcasters sending out their programs in HD 24/7 -- or are they actually sending low res broadcasts (480i I suppose) some of the time -- and is this based on available program material from Fox, NBC, CBS, ABC, and PBS?


4. Does Comcast have the ability to "down res" an HD broadcast for those of us not subscribing to their HD service? And, if they have the ability, are they doing it?


Thanks.


----------



## TPeterson

Welcome to the world of DTV, mrwheels. Yes, DTV stations can have multiple subchannels all on one rf channel. This is true for both OTA and cable. KGO-DT has 3 programs, KQED-DT has 5 (but not all the time!), and KNTV-DT has 2, while KPIX-DT has only one.


Comcast sends the DTV programs "as is" from the stations, but they create their own versions of the analog broadcasts for digital cable and those have various resolutions.


The OTA broadcasts are (99.999% of the time) in one and only one resolution 24/7, but you'll often see 480i stuff that's upconverted to their normal HD format these days.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12926486
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm curious about what I found on our cable: Digital TV signals for the 4 networks plus PBS. But what I'm unclear about is whether I'm receiving low res 480p digital, or am I receiving the HD signals from these broadcasters?
> 
> ...
> 
> It did not find KNTV-11's digital simulcast (which I'm a little confused about, but from reading here, at KNTV's website, and possibly at Comcast -- that KNTV 11D will be on 11.1. I did get 11.2, their digital program info signal, but 11.1 had no signal. Was that a Comcast malfunction, or did KNTV loose their digital simulcast Tuesday evening?
> 
> 
> Here's my real question for the group. The broadcasters are using their digital channel assignments to send true HD signals, I presume? Each TV station received a previously unused UHF channel allocation for their new DTV signal -- except KNTV which apparently received VHF channel 12 for their DTV.
> 
> 
> So the broadcasters are transmitting either Low Res DTV or HDTV -- but not both simultaneously (I'm deducing) -- based on the program material they have available. Is Comcast stepping into the bit-stream, and downgrading an HD signal to low res DTV?



(One thing I didn't realize when I started this was that although the existing analog signals (NTSC) have the same modulation scheme over the air as on the cable, so your set works for both, in the digital world over the air uses ATSC and the cable uses QAM, two different modulation schemes and completely different frequencies. Some digital TV equipment only has ATSC, obviously yours has both.)


Anyway, usually the xxx.1 channel is the one broadcasting in hi resolution (1080i or 720p) while the others subchannels are in lower resolution. The hi res is _required_ for HD programming, although not all programming on the xxx.1 channels is in HD. Many online program guides like those for the local stations will indicate whether the program is in HD or not. But since you are only watching on an analog TV, you probably won't be able to tell the difference in HD vs SD except by noticing whether it is in a 4:3 or 16:9 ratio (the picture quality should be very good in either case).


In the past, some broadcast stations were sending identical programming (HD on xxx.1 and SD xxx.2) simultaneously, but now more commonly there is separate programming on the various subchannels (like Weather Plus or ABC news channel).


Other than capturing the bit stream from the broadcast source and modulating it in the QAM format for the cable, Comcast does not do anything to the signal like downgrading the resolution. There are outages, of course, and maybe that is why you were not getting the main KNTV channel. (Was 11.2 "Weather Plus" programming?) Outages are getting more infrequent as more people watch and equipment and training gets better.


Jim in 94087 (still not upgraded just south and east of Fremont/Mary)


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12927498
> 
> 
> tsk...how many channels were going out on you just before the new channels went live for you? The only channel I've seen problems with recently is KTVU-HD. When it goes out, the analog channel is fine.



All of my channels go out, analog and digital.


----------



## Keenan

Does Comcast in the bay area have AMC-HD OnDemand? I noticed a poster in the Stockton area has it. I'd like to see "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad" in HD, given of course that Comcast will have OnDemand in my area whenever the upgrade here goes live.


Frankly, I wish DirecTV would just pick up the channel, that way I wouldn't have to deal with a Comcast STB to view the material.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/12931999
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Other than capturing the bit stream from the broadcast source and modulating it in the QAM format for the cable, Comcast does not do anything to the signal like downgrading the resolution. ...
> 
> 
> Jim in 94087 (still not upgraded just south and east of Fremont/Mary)



Contrast that to the satellite providers who often recompress the signal to fit more on the transponder's bandwidth. And then there are those who are apparently taking the MPEG2 HD signal and recompressing as H.264.


I was pretty happy with the HD quality on cable for the FTA channels I could receive (no plan to get a cable box to view encrypted HD channels)


----------



## walk

Keep in mind Comcast re-transmits all (almost all?) of the analog stations in digital (QAM) form, these are probably getting picked up by your tuner as well, or at least some of them, which are in the clear. On my set they come thru in the 96.x range I believe (like 96.1, 96.2, 96.3, etc..)


These are the "ADS" versions, and they are 480i digital, and in various resolutions. Some are 704x480, but some are less like 512x480(?).


The actual digital broadcasts (aka "high def") like KTVU-HD, KPIX-HD, etc... are always going to be 720p or 1080i - though as mentioned, much of the time (nearly all of the time, on some stations) what you get is merely upconverted standard-def programs.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12932611
> 
> 
> Does Comcast in the bay area have AMC-HD OnDemand? I noticed a poster in the Stockton area has it. I'd like to see "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad" in HD, given of course that Comcast will have OnDemand in my area whenever the upgrade here goes live.



I noticed sometime back. There were a lot of "Mad Men" episodes in HD. I don't remember Breaking Bad. might have been added recently.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12927498
> 
> 
> The only channel I've seen problems with recently is KTVU-HD. When it goes out, the analog channel is fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem the last few nights?



I had KTVU-HD freezes both Monday and Tuesday nights and was completely out about a few hours last week, I don't remember the day.


I'd also like to know what new channels you got lichen86. Westside SR channel lineup could be different than eastside.


----------



## bdu

Still nothing 94086 Mathilda and Washington... Our flyers that we received over the xmas break said between 1.16 and 2.16 would be the upgrade, but given my various poor experiences with Comcast, I'm not going to hold my breath.


When we moved from West SJ to downtown SV five years ago, our digital cable cost went up for the same package and lost 1/4 of the digital channels we had in SJ... I've been fairly unhappy ever since. It looks like the new lineup will fix a lot of that, though, finally.


----------



## JLee17

I've had the rebuilt digital channel lineup for about a week or so now (Sunnyvale - Fair Oaks Ave between El Camino and Old S.F. Rd). Does anyone know if the NHL Network is supposed to be part of the rebuilt lineup? I have a TiVo Series3 with CableCARDs and I get the NHL Network on channel 419 but there is no guide data for it and on Zap2it, there is no NHL Network listed in the 94086 channel guide.


In the mean time, I've had the on again, off again problem with my high speed internet connection speeds dropping well below 1 Mbps in the evenings. I had my second Comcast tech visit my home to troubleshoot this and this guy basically said the slow speeds are all due to the cable rebuild work in Sunnyvale. Specifically, work on the headend system is probably what is causing my issue. Unfortunately, he also said that connection speeds will be up and down until at least MARCH. Sorry, but I am not going to pay good money for a service that is basically not usable for a couple of months-- if not longer. I just had DSL installed in my home and I'm now getting a steady 5 Mbps connection speed, and I'll be canceling my Comcast HSI. Too bad. When it was working it was great. Maybe I'll go back to it in a year or so when all this rebuild work is completely done.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLee17* /forum/post/12933744
> 
> 
> I've had the rebuilt digital channel lineup for about a week or so now (Sunnyvale - Fair Oaks Ave between El Camino and Old S.F. Rd). Does anyone know if the NHL Network is supposed to be part of the rebuilt lineup? I have a TiVo Series3 with CableCARDs and I get the NHL Network on channel 419 but there is no guide data for it and on Zap2it, there is no NHL Network listed in the 94086 channel guide.



tvplanner.comcast.net, select Sunnyvale-Digital Rebuild as the channel listing... doesn't show the NHL network on 419, so Comcast's notion of your channel guide is missing that network, I'd call up Comcast and ask that this be corrected, if you really are getting it on that channel. If Comcast published an incomplete channel list, that would certainly explain why the TiVo doesn't know it's there.


I'm definitely looking forward to this kind of fun with my TiVoHD when they flip my switch to the new listing ;0)


----------



## JLee17

Actually I was impressed with how up to date my TiVo guide was after the lineup change. Once I discovered I had the new channels, I re-ran Guided Setup and all the new guide info was there. It wasn't 100% complete, but it was probably about 95% complete.


Of course it doesn't take much to impress me since I used to work at TiVo...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12933512
> 
> 
> I noticed sometime back. There were a lot of "Mad Men" episodes in HD. I don't remember Breaking Bad. might have been added recently.



Thanks.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/12931999
> 
> 
> (One thing I didn't realize when I started this was that although the existing analog signals (NTSC) have the same modulation scheme over the air as on the cable, so your set works for both, in the digital world *over the air uses ATSC* and the cable uses QAM, two different modulation schemes and completely different frequencies. Some digital TV equipment only has ATSC, obviously yours has both.



ATSC is a broadcast standard. 8VSB is the modulation scheme specified by ATSC. There is overlap in the frequency space though the conversion from channel # to frequency is different.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/12931999
> 
> 
> (One thing I didn't realize when I started this was that although the existing analog signals (NTSC) have the same modulation scheme over the air as on the cable, so your set works for both, in the digital world over the air uses ATSC and the cable uses QAM, two different modulation schemes and completely different frequencies. Some digital TV equipment only has ATSC, obviously yours has both.)



Jim,


My confusion was that I'd searched product literature, wanting to get a VCR/DVD R that had a built-in "digital" tuner -- and discovered that Panasonic identified their's as ATSC. Nowhere in their product literature have I seen any reference to QAM (quadrature amplitude modulation -- a scheme which I believe was developed at Bell Labs back in the 1960s or 1970s). QAM is often used on satellite uplinks and downlinks as well as by terrestrial microwave systems (though perhaps not for DirectTV or DishNetwork -- but by satellite operators).


Panasonice doesn't mention QAM in their specifications, but they do mention Analog/Digital cable compatibility (you have to dig to find it): http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...702#tabsection 


Given that lack of transparency, and given that most of the Audio/Video sales people barely know channel 2 from channel 3 -- how could a naive buyer ever know about the dual digital capability requirement when making a product choice? I assumed that asking for ATSC was enough -- because I had never looked at this Forum or seen any product info that mentioned QAM. Heavens knows that Comcast ain't telling!!


So did we just "luck out" or are most manufacturers building in both capabilities on the HDTV-capable tuners?


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12935699
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> My confusion was that I'd searched product literature, wanting to get a VCR/DVD R that had a built-in "digital" tuner -- and discovered that Panasonic identified their's as ATSC. Nowhere in their product literature have I seen any reference to QAM (quadrature amplitude modulation -- a scheme which I believe was developed at Bell Labs back in the 1960s or 1970s). QAM is often used on satellite uplinks and downlinks as well as by terrestrial microwave systems (though perhaps not for DirectTV or DishNetwork -- but by satellite operators).
> 
> 
> Panasonice doesn't mention QAM in their specifications, but they do mention Analog/Digital cable compatibility (you have to dig to find it): http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...702#tabsection
> 
> 
> Given that lack of transparency, and given that most of the Audio/Video sales people barely know channel 2 from channel 3 -- how could a naive buyer ever know about the dual digital capability requirement when making a product choice? I assumed that asking for ATSC was enough -- because I had never looked at this Forum or seen any product info that mentioned QAM. Heavens knows that Comcast ain't telling!!
> 
> 
> So did we just "luck out" or are most manufacturers building in both capabilities on the HDTV-capable tuners?



MrWheels


I do feel your pain. The simple answer is that the naive buyer is basically SOL, because they get wrong or conflicting information from sales people and cable suppliers. As you see on this thread, people are routinely told by Comcast CSR's that they cannot get digital cable without a separate cable box and never heard of QAM (or even the idea of a "digital cable ready" TV). On a recent service call I had to ask to be transferred up 2 higher levels of supervisors before I found one I could talk to about it. And as you found, even product specs are spotty at best. (Sometimes you will see a mention like "digital cable compatible".) I now get the majority of my info from tech forums like this, but I was like you with the first set I bought, I "lucked out" and got one that would get digital cable channels.


I honestly don't know how widespread QAM is in video products these days. I have one friend with a widescreen set that has it and another one that doesn't. I have a vague feeling the lower end (cheaper) sets don't have it. I am happy to see that the equipment you bought had it even though they didn't make a point of it. Maybe it will become a common feature. And hopefully the cable company will continue to be required to carry the digital broadcast programming unencrypted so we can use it!


Good luck

Jim


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12926414
> 
> 
> When you get the time, an HD channel list would be appreciated.



I'm in SE Santa Rosa off of the southern end of Summerfield Rd. Comcast says we should be live on the new system the week of Feb. 6th. Here is a list of the HD channels from the new channel lineup they sent.

*HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION (HDTV)

Limited Basic HD*

702 KTVU (FOX) HD

703 KNTV (NBC) HD

704 KRON - HD

705 KPIX (CBS) HD

706 KICU HD

707 KGO - (ABC) HD

709 KOED - HD

712 KBCW - HD
*Digital Classic HD*

720 FSN Bay Area HD

722 Versus/Golf HD (NEW)

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD (NEW)

734 A&E HD (NEW)

735 TBS HD (NEW)

737 TNT HD (NEW)

738 USA HD (NEW)

739 Universal HD (NEW)

740 MOJO HD (NEW)

743 MHO (NEW)

746 HGTV HD (NEW)

750 Discovery HD

754 Discovery Theater HD (NEW)

757 National Geographic HD (NEW)

758 History HD (NEW)
*Sports Entertainment HD*

730 NFL Network HD (NEW)
*Premium Service HD*

770 HBO HD

780 STARZ HD

785 Showtime HD (NEW)

792 Cinemax HD


----------



## juancmjr

Thanks for the list BC59 and welcome to the thread. Something for me to look forward to while I hurry up and wait for my neighborhood to have Comcast turn the node on.


----------



## Keenan

Yes, thanks.











For those that have 750-860MHz systems, is that above list the sum total of HD channels that you have?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12939617
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that have 750-860MHz systems, is that above list the sum total of HD channels that you have?



Yep.....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12939963
> 
> 
> Yep.....



Wasn't Comcast going to add a few more channels, or has that already happened? IOW, are we waiting for some channels that we were told about, or is what we have all were getting, at least for the time being.


I'd sure like to SciFi-HD on that list now that Comcast is providing it in other areas.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12932611
> 
> 
> Does Comcast in the bay area have AMC-HD OnDemand? I noticed a poster in the Stockton area has it. I'd like to see "Mad Men" and "Breaking Bad" in HD, given of course that Comcast will have OnDemand in my area whenever the upgrade here goes live.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I wish DirecTV would just pick up the channel, that way I wouldn't have to deal with a Comcast STB to view the material.



It took a couple of days so it wasn't the "next day" as Comcast advertises but "Breaking Bad" is now available OnDemand in HD. I enjoyed the show so will keep watching.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12940148
> 
> 
> It took a couple of days so it wasn't the "next day" as Comcast advertises but "Breaking Bad" is now available OnDemand in HD. I enjoyed the show so will keep watching.



Sounds great, I just don't know how soon we'll have OnDemand up here, and whether 1 show is worth getting a Comcast STB for. Do OnDemand shows stay available? For example, if I were to wait until all the eps have aired would they all be available so I could watch them all at once?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/12936665
> 
> 
> MrWheels
> 
> 
> I do feel your pain. The simple answer is that the naive buyer is basically SOL, because they get wrong or conflicting information from sales people and cable suppliers. As you see on this thread, people are routinely told by Comcast CSR's that they cannot get digital cable without a separate cable box and never heard of QAM (or even the idea of a "digital cable ready" TV). On a recent service call I had to ask to be transferred up 2 higher levels of supervisors before I found one I could talk to about it. And as you found, even product specs are spotty at best. (Sometimes you will see a mention like "digital cable compatible".) I now get the majority of my info from tech forums like this, but I was like you with the first set I bought, I "lucked out" and got one that would get digital cable channels.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know how widespread QAM is in video products these days. I have one friend with a widescreen set that has it and another one that doesn't. I have a vague feeling the lower end (cheaper) sets don't have it. I am happy to see that the equipment you bought had it even though they didn't make a point of it. Maybe it will become a common feature. And hopefully the cable company will continue to be required to carry the digital broadcast programming unencrypted so we can use it!
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Jim



When I went shopping with my sister I had already done research on what sets sold where have QAM. I suggested strongly the she get a set with QAM though she had indicated they would probably get an HD STB from Comcast so it wasn't an absolute necessity. It just happened that the set she chose had it. Though she didn't choose a Vizio set I had in my research noted that apparently they only make sets with QAM tuners. This should be an important point for stores as I would suspect customers who have only basic cable might take an ATSC tuner only set home and bring it back because it "didn't work." So indicating in some way the set works with basic cable is wise. I think only Best Buy had such information on their price cards with each set. It is spotty at other stores and I've seen sets I knew had QAM but didn't list it.


I wonder how cheap it would be to make a QAM to ATSC converter if possible. Seems there might be an emerging market for such as box if it could cost a fraction of an STB.


----------



## hcady

On demand shows expire, so I doubt you would be able to watch them all at once.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/12940229
> 
> 
> On demand shows expire, so I doubt you would be able to watch them all at once.



Well, that's a bummer.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12940178
> 
> 
> Sounds great, I just don't know how soon we'll have OnDemand up here, and whether 1 show is worth getting a Comcast STB for. Do OnDemand shows stay available? For example, if I were to wait until all the eps have aired would they all be available so I could watch them all at once?



I don't recall if "Mad Men" had all episodes available at the end of its run. But usually they only make the last few episodes available. These should also be available on BluRay at some point.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12940178
> 
> 
> Sounds great, I just don't know how soon we'll have OnDemand up here, and whether 1 show is worth getting a Comcast STB for. Do OnDemand shows stay available? For example, if I were to wait until all the eps have aired would they all be available so I could watch them all at once?



Jim,


I just checked a couple of network shows that are on OnDemand, like CSI, ( HD of course







) and those look like they're kept about a month. I checked AMC-HD and there's 3 programs there but it's a recent add to OnDemand so I don't know how long those will be kept but I would imagine if it's a weekly show they would keep them for about a month. There are other network series that are available on OnDemand but they're not HD, like CSI New York, NCIS etc.... but they are there if you miss a episode or just want to review what's been shown and there is about a months worth there.


As far as when you will get OnDemand, I know when you get your area upgraded it should be with OnDemand at the same time. It use to be 30 days after the upgrade but they've gotten most of the bugs worked out so they can do it all at once. But the way your area was modified by the last cable owners I don't know if that will be the case for you but if it's not with the initial upgrade it should be within 30 days after that, it really depends on how much upgrading they had to do.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12940275
> 
> 
> I don't recall if "Mad Men" had all episodes available at the end of its run. But usually they only make the last few episodes available. These should also be available on BluRay at some point.



Yes, but they both look like too good a show to wait that long. The DirecTV broadcast wasn't bad at all, in fact, I was a bit shocked at how good it actually did look for an SD channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12940367
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I just checked a couple of network shows that are on OnDemand, like CSI, ( HD of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and those look like they're kept about a month. I checked AMC-HD and there's 3 programs there but it's a recent add to OnDemand so I don't know how long those will be kept but I would imagine if it's a weekly show they would keep them for about a month. There are other network series that are available on OnDemand but they're not HD, like CSI New York, NCIS etc.... but they are there if you miss a episode or just want to review what's been shown and there is about a months worth there.
> 
> 
> As far as when you will get OnDemand, I know when you get your area upgraded it should be with OnDemand at the same time. It use to be 30 days after the upgrade but they've gotten most of the bugs worked out so they can do it all at once. But the way your area was modified by the last cable owners I don't know if that will be the case for you but if it's not with the initial upgrade it should be within 30 days after that, it really depends on how much upgrading they had to do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, with all the info everyone has posted about OnDemand I don't think it's going to be something I'm interested in at this point since I'm really not that interested in renting a Comcast STB. If I could see all the shows over a few weeks, then I might rent the STB, but to keep it every month just for one show...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12940436
> 
> 
> Yeah, with all the info everyone has posted about OnDemand I don't think it's going to be something I'm interested in at this point since I'm really not that interested in renting a Comcast STB. If I could see all the shows over a few weeks, then I might rent the STB, but to keep it every month just for one show...



Jim,


I don't know what your expectations are for OnDemand but for me it's well worth having the ability to access it. I'm hoping that the "tuner resolver" for the TivoHD will also be usable with OnDemand and not just for SDV so I can use that and drop the box I have now but if not I will get a non-dvr box just for OnDemand. Personally, I use OnDemand all the time when there's nothing on tv and with the strike going on and no new episodes being cranked out by the networks, I can always find something on OnDemand to watch. My suggestion would be rent the box for a month and give OnDemand a good look see and if it's not your cup of tea send the box back, try that with the SatCo's...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12940518
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I don't know what your expectations are for OnDemand but for me it's well worth having the ability to access it. I'm hoping that the "tuner resolver" for the TivoHD will also be usable with OnDemand and not just for SDV so I can use that and drop the box I have now but if not I will get a non-dvr box just for OnDemand. Personally, I use OnDemand all the time when there's nothing on tv and with the strike going on and no new episodes being cranked out by the networks, I can always find something on OnDemand to watch. My suggestion would be rent the box for a month and give OnDemand a good look see and if it's not your cup of tea send the box back, try that with the SatCo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I might give it a try - I'd just like to be able to actually see it here someday.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12940597
> 
> 
> Yes, I might give it a try - I'd just like to be able to actually see it here someday.



Looks like a couple of places in your area have gone live so it should be just a matter of time before your's gets activated. I wish I could give you a definite time for your activation but at least it's coming for sure now, I'm sure you can remember a couple of years ago when we ( of the 550 MHz areas ) were told that we were SOL as far as upgrades and now it's finally getting done










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12940227
> 
> 
> When I went shopping with my sister I had already done research on what sets sold where have QAM. I suggested strongly the she get a set with QAM though she had indicated they would probably get an HD STB from Comcast so it wasn't an absolute necessity. It just happened that the set she chose had it. Though she didn't choose a Vizio set I had in my research noted that apparently they only make sets with QAM tuners. This should be an important point for stores as I would suspect customers who have only basic cable might take an ATSC tuner only set home and bring it back because it "didn't work." So indicating in some way the set works with basic cable is wise. I think only Best Buy had such information on their price cards with each set. It is spotty at other stores and I've seen sets I knew had QAM but didn't list it.
> 
> 
> I wonder how cheap it would be to make a QAM to ATSC converter if possible. Seems there might be an emerging market for such as box if it could cost a fraction of an STB.



All the new flat panel TV's that I have looked at have QAM and ATSC tuners built-in. And I have looked at a lot of TV's, having bought 3 of them in the last 4 months. It's hard to find a new TV that does not have that feature. Edit: TV's 13" and larger are required to have ATSC tuner.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12940263
> 
> 
> Well, that's a bummer.



There are ton of usability problems with OnDemand. For e.g. if you stop watching through half of the show and come back to watch it more than 24hrs later, you need to start from the beginning and it's fastFwd is just twice faster.


Comcast wants to dump content there just to advertise a number in their ads. It is so primitive and I haven't seen even iota of improvement since its start.


----------



## Brian Conrad

They need to "chapterize" those files for OnDemand if if they were just dumb 5 or 10 minute increments. Then you could get to a point in a show you didn't finish more than 24 hours ago. A lot of VOD the networks do on the Internet is chapterized at commercial breaks. I also once had an outage during a show and had to wait 10 minutes while it fast forwarded to the point where it went out as it had lost the stream position.


----------



## nickybo

Here are a couple of links for interesting blogs about HD bitrates, HD-lite, etc.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=962 
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=959 


I didn't know that Blu-ray has higher max bitrates than HD-DVD, and OTA ATSC has a bitrate of 19.39mbps. What do you all think about his assertion that digital cable tops out at about 16mbps? Is there any way to check the bitrate that we are actually receiving?


----------



## let_Denzo

I got letter today stating that hayward will be getting new channels fro February 25th till March 25th


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12941768
> 
> 
> There are ton of usability problems with OnDemand. For e.g. if you stop watching through half of the show and come back to watch it more than 24hrs later, you need to start from the beginning and it's fastFwd is just twice faster.
> 
> 
> Comcast wants to dump content there just to advertise a number in their ads. It is so primitive and I haven't seen even iota of improvement since its start.



Also: I've not yet found an OnDemand show that supports 5.1 audio, even if the original show was 5.1 (i.e. CSI). And, in many cases the shows are grainer implying a bandwidth reduction. The movies are even worse.


It's ok if you miss a show in a series (where any quality is ok to get caught up), but as a stand alone feature, it's lacking and hardly worth it as a reason to go to Comcast.


-Dave


----------



## TPeterson

Actually, "graininess" does not result from bandwidth reduction. BW reduction (at fixed resolution) gives macroblocking at times of rapid changes in large parts of the scene.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12940810
> 
> 
> All the new flat panel TV's that I have looked at have QAM and ATSC tuners built-in. And I have looked at a lot of TV's, having bought 3 of them in the last 4 months. It's hard to find a new TV that does not have that feature. Edit: TV's 13" and larger are required to have ATSC tuner.



Clau,


It seems only plausible that all new TV sets would have ATSC tuners (as well as conventional analog tuners) or they'd be unworkable (with an STB) in 12 months.


In my search, I knew I wanted a "digital" tuner (and later learned the initials ATSC), but had no idea that cable providers would be using a totally different modulation scheme than OTA broadcasters -- and that was the point of my initial comment. I'd never heard of QAM signals for DTV, and no product literature I've seen mentions it.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12944438
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> It seems only plausible that all new TV sets would have ATSC tuners (as well as conventional analog tuners) or they'd be unworkable (with an STB) in 12 months.
> 
> 
> In my search, I knew I wanted a "digital" tuner (and later learned the initials ATSC), but had no idea that cable providers would be using a totally different modulation scheme than OTA broadcasters -- and that was the point of my initial comment. I'd never heard of QAM signals for DTV, and no product literature I've seen mentions it.



Well, actually just about all the product brochures mention QAM, if they have it. Sometimes the display tags in the stores don't mention it, though.


I have had QAM tuners and CableCard tuners since 2004, so I have definitely known about QAM for probably at least 5 years now. I know Panny plasmas have QAM since at least 4 years ago.


This year all models I look at have both QAM and ATSC tuners. That was not the case last year, when a lot of models only have ATSC but no QAM.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/12943271
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of links for interesting blogs about HD bitrates, HD-lite, etc.
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=962
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=959



I'm not a huge fan of OnDemand--except when friends bring over their very young children and I can turn on low def Thomas the Tank Engine without digging through the basement for my own family's copies. But from time to time I will watch one of the free HD offerings. The general picture quality seems quite good, although I can't say that I've spent any time seriously evaluating the satellite HD offerings. The bigger problem for me with OnDemand HD is the fairly regular--must happen a dozen times during the course of a movie--dropped or pixellated frames. The bulk of the movies looks beautiful, but you'll get a shudder in the presentation as frames are dropped. We watched The River Wild (currently among the free HD movie offerings) last night, and saw the dropped frames and occasional digital blocking. It seemed like this occurred more in the high motion scenes (in that movie, scenes as the raft shoots the rapids) but that might be my imagination. Don't know if I've got a buggy 6412 DVR, whether this is a limitation of the 6412 DVR, a limitation of the OnDemand streaming process, or a problem with the digital transfer that Comcast is using.


All in all, for non-free movies is sure wouldn't cause me to want to go with OnDemand vs. a Blu-Ray rental or purchase.


----------



## CraigSharrow

We just got a Pio 6010 that has a cable card slot. What channels does Comcast's cable card pass thru? Does it include the HD channels? Does Comcast charge extra for the card if you already have an HD-DVR?


Thanks,

Craig


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigSharrow* /forum/post/12947825
> 
> 
> We just got a Pio 6010 that has a cable card slot. What channels does Comcast's cable card pass thru? Does it include the HD channels? Does Comcast charge extra for the card if you already have an HD-DVR?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Craig



All channels are decrypted. The only ones that are not are OnDemand and PPV. Yes, it included HD channels. If you have an HD-DVR from Comcast, you will be charged ~$1.79/month for the CableCARD and ~$6.99/month for the "extra outlet".


----------



## Brian Conrad

OnDemand is not encrypted. That was a problem and probably why HBO pulled their stuff. Apparently the way OnDemand works it can't be encrypted (as was pointed out in an article I read a while back probably somewhere on this forum -- I think it was a reference to a NYTimes article). And bitrates for a lot of the stuff (except probably the ones you pay for) are often lower probably to free up more bandwidth.


I have both BluRay and HD-DVD and both provide the best media source for HD. Now that everyone seems to have jumped on the BluRay boat we may see more commitment for rental places. Locally both Blockbuster and Hollywood Video (yup there's one still in business here) have HD rentals. Blockbuster only BluRay and a limited selection while HV both and perhaps more of a selection than BB. However, from what I understand renting HD is in the BB flat-fee program and with HV it is not so you wind up paying $6 per rental even if you are on their MVP program. I've written HV about that and got a so-so response from them.


I also don't expect higher bitrate OnDemand anytime soon especially anything that will compare with HD disks. They would probably have to switch to MPEG-4 (AVCHD) for that and you can't just pop an MPEG-4 decoder into the boxes that Comcast has out there.


Now I think some network producers are being careful about what is being filmed to avoid pixelation as it looks like some shows avoid shots that might result in that. There was not much pixelation at all in AMC's "Breaking Bad." But then go look at the title sequence for CSI and it even pixelates over broadcast and is worse OnDemand.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12944532
> 
> 
> Well, actually just about all the product brochures mention QAM, if they have it. Sometimes the display tags in the stores don't mention it, though.
> 
> 
> I have had QAM tuners and CableCard tuners since 2004, so I have definitely known about QAM for probably at least 5 years now. I know Panny plasmas have QAM since at least 4 years ago.
> 
> 
> This year all models I look at have both QAM and ATSC tuners. That was not the case last year, when a lot of models only have ATSC but no QAM.



Clau,


You evidently missed my original post on this topic -- and I included a link to Panasonic's on-line product info. There's no mention of QAM, and the sales person at the store didn't mention it. The first time I'd heard of QAM being used by cable providers was here, after I'd purchased the VCR/DVD player-recorder.


My whole point in posting this thread was in the nature of a complaint to the consumer electronics industry not being more clear about the differences in DTV schemes, OTA vs. Cable. And wondered, in the post, about whether we'd just lucked out in getting a Panasonic device with both ATSC and QAM. I was a nearly naive shopper, and knew that I wanted a device with a digital tuner, but I had no particular knowledge of the details of the digital tuners and modulation schemes. The Panasonic DMR-EZ47VK combo VCR/DVD Recorder *does* say it as an ATSC digital tuner -- but very assuredly doesn't mention QAM anywhere I've seen -- online or in print. I guess I'd like to see the online info and the sales floor people ought to clearly point out the differences between over-the-air digital and cable digital transmissions, instead of letting the consumer shop for products without spelling out simply and clearly what's required to receive DTV.


And, by the way, there's room for complaint to Comcast here too -- for being anything but transparent to consumers. Why is it that consumer focused companies feel it's ok to withhold publicly available information that may have an important bearing on buying decisions? Do they support fraudulent claims to consumers? Or deliberate withholding of relevant information (I thought I'd have to subscribe to Comcast's HDTV service in order to receive any HD signals whereas, in the case of OTA broadcasts retransmitted on the cable system, that's not necessary).


In the product overview, Panasonic says this:

*Features


* Digital Broadcast Capable with Built-In ATSC4 Tuner

* Automatic Program Information Acquisition (ATSC4)

* 2x LP Horizontal Resolution (500 lines)

* Progressive Scan

* Long Time Recording with High Picture Quality (EP mode: 8 hours)

* Real-Time Variable Bit Rate Control

* EZ Sync™ HDAVI Control

* HDMI Simple Connection (HDMI Ver. 1.3)

* Super Multi-Format Recording & Playback5

* DivX Playback6

* JPEG View with SD Slot

* One-Touch 2-Way Copying
*


But only by searching their online brochure (after finding this Forum and after purchasing the product), I did find that the Technical Specifications says:

*TV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 2-69ch

CATV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 1-135ch*

_down near the bottom of the page._


Here's the link again: http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...702#tabsection


----------



## TPeterson

wheels--


You're right that Panasonic chose to avoid "QAM" but the following is all that Joe&Jane 6pak needed to know about this anyway:



> Quote:
> TV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 2-69ch
> 
> CATV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 1-135ch



Digital CATV == QAM.


But what I can't figure out from that brochure is whether or not the durn thing will record DTV to DVD. If so, how do you like having to change disks every 1/2 hour???


EDIT: Oh, OK, I get it, I think. The unit evidently down rezzes HDTV to 480p (or worse) to record up to 8 hours on one DVD. Yech!


----------



## wco81

Did Comcast redo the OTA channels?


My folks used to get 2-1, 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1 and 11-1.


But now those can't be tuned, the TV says weak or encrypted signal.


Instead, KPIX DT is on something like 79-1 and KTVU DT is on 79-2.


Don't know where KGO-DT is.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12949612
> 
> 
> wheels--
> 
> 
> You're right that Panasonic chose to avoid "QAM" but the following is all that Joe&Jane 6pak needed to know about this anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> TV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 2-69ch
> 
> CATV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 1-135ch
> 
> 
> 
> Digital CATV == QAM.
> 
> 
> But what I can't figure out from that brochure is whether or not the durn thing will record DTV to DVD. If so, how do you like having to change disks every 1/2 hour???
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, OK, I get it, I think. The unit evidently down rezzes HDTV to 480p (or worse) to record up to 8 hours on one DVD. Yech!



You're right, but merely understanding that there's a difference between OTA and Cable is buried far into their online document. I had to search for it. How many casual consumers go to that trouble? And my complaint was in favor of providing full information to casual consumers.


----------



## Mikef5

I think you guys are confusing encryption and copy protection.


All the channels on cable are encrypted except for the local broadcast stations and those channels that are available OTA, otherwise you would not need a cable box to view premium channels. Most of the channels don't have copy protection on them or have varying degrees of copy protection on them which has nothing to do with signal encryption, it merely prevents you from copying that content off the cable box. Encryption is a security feature which prevents you from viewing unauthorized channels without having a proper decryption box or card and are signed up for the proper digital package.


OnDemand is encrypted, you can't view it without a box. If you think it's not encrypted then please tell me what channel or frequency I can tune my tv to to receive it ???

I have no idea if it has copy protection enabled on it but I see no reason why it would but it could.


The reason that HBO pulled it's OnDemand HD content off cable has nothing to do with encryption or copy protection, if it was then they would've pulled their standard definition OnDemand also but it's still there. If you keep up with industry news you would have seen that HBO and Time Warner are going to do their own version of OnDemand with their own content and will be rolling it out later this year. Is this lost of HBO-HD OnDemand going to affect Comcast permanently ?? I don't know but I'll ask Mr. J. and see what he can find out.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *let_Denzo* /forum/post/12943760
> 
> 
> I got letter today stating that hayward will be getting new channels fro February 25th till March 25th



I hope it is sooner than later for you. I got my second letter around Christmas and it stated: "During the weeks of January 21st - February 18th, look for more channels..." Well, its the end of the first week and... nothing. It's a funny thing how my recent bill increased this month with no change in the channels!


----------



## Brian Conrad

Around here OnDemand is on 101-104. Try those channels though it may be different in different areas. I can tune it in with HDHomeRun. Looks like the neighbors are pretty much watching SD stuff today. Sometimes they're watching more interesting stuff.








http://www.slate.com/id/2167389/pagenum/all/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12950097
> 
> 
> Around here OnDemand is on 101-104. Try those channels though it may be different in different areas. I can tune it in with HDHomeRun. Looks like the neighbors are pretty much watching SD stuff today. Sometimes they're watching more interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2167389/pagenum/all/



Brian,


You're sure you're watching OnDemand and not some movie channel that they forgot to encrypt ?? I know that there are a couple of channels in my loop that should be encrypted but they're not and I'm not going to tell them they're not encrypted.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

Nope, those are OnDemand. Did you read the article? Comcast is already well aware of it. Try selecting a show OnDemand and then tune in that range and you'll find it. I'm surprised you weren't aware of this. I think it's been discussed elsewhere on the forum like the HTPC section. I'm sure someday they'll work out how to encrypt the signals but that might require new boxes. Just to be clear you can only monitor what is on those streams not order a show, that DOES require a box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12950391
> 
> 
> Nope, those are OnDemand. Did you read the article? Comcast is already well aware of it. Try selecting a show OnDemand and then tune in that range and you'll find it. I'm surprised you weren't aware of this. I think it's been discussed elsewhere on the forum like the HTPC section. I'm sure someday they'll work out how to encrypt the signals but that might require new boxes. Just to be clear you can only monitor what is on those streams not order a show, that DOES require a box.



Brian,


Well, that's news to me and thanks for the link to the article, quite interesting







and something some new people ( and old people







) in the forum should read ( might help explain what digital and cable are about ). But like the article said, cable is going to eventually encrypt VOD and probably sooner than later. Of course since the frequency changes all the time and since you can't control what's shown or when it's shown it's kind of not very usable without the box and probably not high on their priority list so enjoy it while you can and thanks for enlightening me







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12948780
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> You evidently missed my original post on this topic -- and I included a link to Panasonic's on-line product info. There's no mention of QAM, and the sales person at the store didn't mention it. The first time I'd heard of QAM being used by cable providers was here, after I'd purchased the VCR/DVD player-recorder.
> 
> 
> My whole point in posting this thread was in the nature of a complaint to the consumer electronics industry not being more clear about the differences in DTV schemes, OTA vs. Cable. And wondered, in the post, about whether we'd just lucked out in getting a Panasonic device with both ATSC and QAM. I was a nearly naive shopper, and knew that I wanted a device with a digital tuner, but I had no particular knowledge of the details of the digital tuners and modulation schemes. The Panasonic DMR-EZ47VK combo VCR/DVD Recorder *does* say it as an ATSC digital tuner -- but very assuredly doesn't mention QAM anywhere I've seen -- online or in print. I guess I'd like to see the online info and the sales floor people ought to clearly point out the differences between over-the-air digital and cable digital transmissions, instead of letting the consumer shop for products without spelling out simply and clearly what's required to receive DTV.
> 
> 
> And, by the way, there's room for complaint to Comcast here too -- for being anything but transparent to consumers. Why is it that consumer focused companies feel it's ok to withhold publicly available information that may have an important bearing on buying decisions? Do they support fraudulent claims to consumers? Or deliberate withholding of relevant information (I thought I'd have to subscribe to Comcast's HDTV service in order to receive any HD signals whereas, in the case of OTA broadcasts retransmitted on the cable system, that's not necessary).
> 
> 
> In the product overview, Panasonic says this:
> 
> *Features
> 
> 
> * Digital Broadcast Capable with Built-In ATSC4 Tuner
> 
> * Automatic Program Information Acquisition (ATSC4)
> 
> * 2x LP Horizontal Resolution (500 lines)
> 
> * Progressive Scan
> 
> * Long Time Recording with High Picture Quality (EP mode: 8 hours)
> 
> * Real-Time Variable Bit Rate Control
> 
> * EZ Sync HDAVI Control
> 
> * HDMI Simple Connection (HDMI Ver. 1.3)
> 
> * Super Multi-Format Recording & Playback5
> 
> * DivX Playback6
> 
> * JPEG View with SD Slot
> 
> * One-Touch 2-Way Copying
> *
> 
> 
> But only by searching their online brochure (after finding this Forum and after purchasing the product), I did find that the Technical Specifications says:
> 
> *TV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 2-69ch
> 
> CATV Channel Analog/Digital Analog/Digital 1-135ch*
> 
> _down near the bottom of the page._
> 
> 
> Here's the link again: http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-e...702#tabsection



Well, it sounds like you are very unhappy that no one told you about QAM







.


Well, I looked at Samsung, Pioneer and Sony online. On the online brochures, they all mention clear QAM or CableCard, so it's not like they are trying to hide that from you. I suggest that the Panasonic DVR's apparent omission of QAM is an exception and not a rule?


As far as the CE manufacturers not educating customers, that has always been the case. Try figuring out what the various HDMI standards mean, and what you need to connect to your latest TV. Or try to have them explain to you deinterlacing, upconversion, 720p vs 1080i vs 1080p, or even what ATSC means. They are not in the business of educating consumers, and neither is Comcast interested in educating you about how to get digital channels without using their equipment. Compared to these other sources of confusion, the lack of mention of QAM on a product webpage seems a fairly trivial mistake.


----------



## c3

Most consumers have no idea what those features mean, and they probably don't care about most of those features. One of my relatives was using the RF output from the Comcast set top box feeding a 60-inch TV because that's how the Comcast installer set it up.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/12950391
> 
> 
> Nope, those are OnDemand. Did you read the article? Comcast is already well aware of it. Try selecting a show OnDemand and then tune in that range and you'll find it. I'm surprised you weren't aware of this. I think it's been discussed elsewhere on the forum like the HTPC section. I'm sure someday they'll work out how to encrypt the signals but that might require new boxes. Just to be clear you can only monitor what is on those streams not order a show, that DOES require a box.



It can get interesting... I have a friend that couldn't figure out what he was seeing on some oddball channels some of the time, including backing up, pausing and playing again.


----------



## pondria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/12939123
> 
> *HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION (HDTV)
> 
> Limited Basic HD*
> 
> 702 KTVU (FOX) HD
> 
> 703 KNTV (NBC) HD
> 
> 704 KRON - HD
> 
> 705 KPIX (CBS) HD
> 
> 706 KICU HD
> 
> 707 KGO - (ABC) HD
> 
> 709 KOED - HD
> 
> 712 KBCW - HD
> *Digital Classic HD*
> 
> 720 FSN Bay Area HD
> 
> 722 Versus/Golf HD (NEW)
> 
> 724 ESPN HD
> 
> 725 ESPN2 HD (NEW)
> 
> 734 A&E HD (NEW)
> 
> 735 TBS HD (NEW)
> 
> 737 TNT HD (NEW)
> 
> 738 USA HD (NEW)
> 
> 739 Universal HD (NEW)
> 
> 740 MOJO HD (NEW)
> 
> 743 MHO (NEW)
> 
> 746 HGTV HD (NEW)
> 
> 750 Discovery HD
> 
> 754 Discovery Theater HD (NEW)
> 
> 757 National Geographic HD (NEW)
> 
> 758 History HD (NEW)



Thank you for the info. Are the channels in the "Digital Classic" tier on Clear QAM ? Or do they require STB ?


----------



## Ace of Space

Just a quick question. I have a DCT6200 that I've had for more than 5 years. Would I be able to take that to any Comcast office and trade it for one of the newer DCH HD boxes? Is model DCH3200 the replacement for the DCT6200?


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12950732
> 
> 
> They are not in the business of educating consumers, and neither is Comcast interested in educating you about how to get digital channels without using their equipment. Compared to these other sources of confusion, the lack of mention of QAM on a product webpage seems a fairly trivial mistake.



You and I disagree on acceptable behavior of consumer electronic companies. Your suggestion that an omission some information on a product brochure is trivial is only trivial because Panasonic in fact had the right stuff built into their device.


Had I purchased some other HD home equipment that came without the correct tuner, it wouldn't be trivial.


You apparently fail to understand that transparency in business would be taking the high road and ultimately better for consumers at large. Having consumer-oriented companies constantly attempting to hide important details is annoying to me.


How many of you are thrilled with your cellular provider and their policies?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12952480
> 
> 
> You and I disagree on acceptable behavior of consumer electronic companies. Your suggestion that an omission some information on a product brochure is trivial is only trivial because Panasonic in fact had the right stuff built into their device.
> 
> 
> Had I purchased some other HD home equipment that came without the correct tuner, it wouldn't be trivial.
> 
> 
> You apparently fail to understand that transparency in business would be taking the high road and ultimately better for consumers at large. Having consumer-oriented companies constantly attempting to hide important details is annoying to me.
> 
> 
> How many of you are thrilled with your cellular provider and their policies?



The issue we disagree on is whether the CE companies are intentionally obscuring information. I think that the Panasonic omission is not a general symptom, while you seem to think that the manufacturers as a group are trying to hide information from the customer.


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/12952306
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. Are the channels in the "Digital Classic" tier on Clear QAM ? Or do they require STB ?



I don't have them yet, but based on my experience with the current system, the limited basic channels (local channels) are clear, and the rest are encrypted. For anything outside the limited basic channels, you will need to subscribe to the appropriate Comcast tier and have a HD STB or a cable card based solution.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/12954336
> 
> 
> I don't have them yet, but based on my experience with the current system, the limited basic channels (local channels) are clear, and the rest are encrypted. For anything outside the limited basic channels, you will need to subscribe to the appropriate Comcast tier and have a HD STB or a cable card based solution.



That is correct. If those extra channels were unencrypted anyone would be able to receive them with a QAM tuner. I think I'd run to buy a QAM tuner if I could save the extra monthly cost.


----------



## CraigSharrow

Can anyone tell me whether the eSata connection for the DCH3416 has been activated by Comcast, or where I could check the Moto's config menu for this info? I'd like to be able to add an external hard-drive and increase my HD DVR storage.


Also I see that my DCH3416's USB and Ethernet are turned on - what can I do with them? What can be connected? How?


----------



## rsra13

No, nothing, none.

You can't add any external storage with Comcast, either with eSATA, USB or Firewire.

USB and Ethernet are active for nothing.


They may be planning to do something with all those connections but right now they are useless.


----------



## Mikef5

*An update on the status of the on going upgrades and a little reminiscing on the anniversary of my becoming a spokesperson to the forums with Comcast*










This is posted as received so there is no question on what was or was not said ( My normal disclaimer







)


-------------------------------------------

For the Forum....if you want to post it.


Mikef5:


I recall a "very busy" day a few years back when an "very upset" Milpitas customer, who could not get his hands on the Comcast DVR that had been released earlier that week, hit my desk. (From Susan N.)


Since then we've established, from my perspective, a healthy two-way communication that has benefited a large number of Comcast customers in the Bay Area.


Where am I heading with this.....one of the many topics we "discussed" (I listened and you let me have it is probably more accurate) was when would Milpitas get Comcast's advanced digital network that was being built in other South Bay communities.


So today I'm pleased to report that Comcast has completed the Milpitas upgrade and all of the nodes in the city have been launched. (With the exception of that one mobile home park that we've talked about in the past)


Certainly since that fateful day you have not lost any of that "bark and bite" but you always take the time to listen and learn so you can keep the Forum members up-to-date.


I sincerely thank you for spending your valuable time engaged in thoughtful, and sometimes vigorous, discussion and debate.


I'd be remiss if I did not provide an update on our overall South Bay progress.


In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone. Several neighborhoods that received a "notice" are waiting for one of our competitors to put a new power supply unit in place, (our equipment is co-located in the right-of-way in this particular Sunnyvale neighborhood). Another Sunnyvale neighborhood that received the "notice" is waiting for a large underground bore to be completed so we can run our fiber in the new conduit. In this neighborhood we are waiting on a permit from the local water company.


In Los Gatos, 20.41 miles of fiber have been placed and we anticipate the first neighborhoods being launched in mid-February. In Saratoga, if we can find a good break in the weather, aerial crews will begin to hang the new fiber on the utility poles. Rain, and especially wind, can make working high in the air especially hazardous for the crews.


As always, thanks Mikef5 for your help.


-----------------------------------------------------


In case you were wondering the "very upset" Milpitas customer was me.... I've mellowed since then ..... NOT.... OK, maybe a little










So that's the latest info on the upgrades and their status. I'm sure Comcast wants to get this done as fast as you do, maybe even faster but they have to work in a safe manner for their workers and within the limits that are placed on them by the local cities but it is getting done.


I'd like to thank Mr. J. for taking the time, all these years, to keep us of the Forum updated and in the loop, I for one appreciate it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bill

Too little, too late. I'm getting Dish's HD package and U-Verse internet. If Comcast had completed my rebuild by the end of "07 like they originally said, they'd have gotten me but now there is too much competition. Comcast is now too expensive for what I want. However I'm not loyal to any provider so I could be a Comcast customer again in the future. How about an HD only package from Comcast.


----------



## tkripala

Does anyone have any info on when Comcast plans to turn on new HD channels (eg. Sci-Fi HD) in Los Altos?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12957430
> 
> 
> Too little, too late. I'm getting Dish's HD package and U-Verse internet. If Comcast had completed my rebuild by the end of "07 like they originally said, they'd have gotten me but now there is too much competition. Comcast is now too expensive for what I want. However I'm not loyal to any provider so I could be a Comcast customer again in the future. How about an HD only package from Comcast.



Bill,


Sorry to see you go but that's one of the good things about cable, you have no contract and can always come back if you wish. I'm sure you will be happy with Dish but they have their own set of problems but my brother likes them and has had no problems with them at all. U-verse on the other hand is a whole different story, they had just to many problems unless you're just getting their internet service ( AT&T DSL ), that's pretty stable. I have Sonic Net ( reseller for AT&T ) DSL and I've had very little trouble with it and Sonic Net's customer service is outstanding and I normally hate talking to CSR's but they are an exception. I probably will switch to Comcast Internet once they implement DOCSIS 3.0 and roll out the new modems, we'll just have to see if there's really that much of an improvement or not. Hope you find what you want from what ever provider you choose, if not, you can always come back










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Apparently the way OnDemand works it can't be encrypted


_Can't_ is an overstatement. The company I work for does VOD for hotels, the movie studios would have a cow if we didn't encrypt. It's more like they haven't gotten around to it yet. Doubt it would require new STBs, just new software. They may need new equipment at the head-end.


----------



## hcady

KPIX news is now in HD, studio shots look good. Remotes with blue borders.


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you waiting for the Comcast/Tivo software guide to get here, here's a good link on what it looks like and what you can expect from it. It's from a guy in Boston ( where it's been released and he has about 46 pictures of it ) The link is from Engadget ...
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/28...o-in-pictures/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/12958439
> 
> 
> KPIX news is now in HD, studio shots look good. Remotes with blue borders.



Were you watching it on Comcast 705 or OTA ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bill

I have Dish with Comcast internet now so I'm fortunately not commited (commitment has ended while I waited for the rebuild) to Dish. I can jump back anytime to Comcast if they implement a better HD only package. However Comcast's DVR has a long way to go to compete with Dish's DVR. I think big changes are coming in this industry and we, the consumer, are going to highly benefit.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12957430
> 
> 
> [...] How about an HD only package from Comcast.



Its sort of already there : Limited Basic + Digital Classic is essentially HD-Only with a few extras, still


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/12959016
> 
> 
> Its sort of already there : Limited Basic + Digital Classic is essentially HD-Only with a few extras, still
> 
> 
> Does that include all non premium HD channels? Can you get a DVR with that?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12959079
> 
> 
> Does that include all non premium HD channels? Can you get a DVR with that?



non-premium, yes. You can not get a DVR from Comcast, I forgot about that.


----------



## Keenan

Caps from KPIX 5PM newscast,


----------



## Keenan

This is sort of an interesting shot, she's standing in the pillarbox area...


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12958842
> 
> 
> For those of you waiting for the Comcast/Tivo software guide to get here, here's a good link on what it looks like and what you can expect from it. It's from a guy in Boston ( where it's been released and he has about 46 pictures of it ) The link is from Engadget ...
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/28...o-in-pictures/



Saw that. Didn't look at all the screenshots (40+ of them?) but honestly, doesn't it look like the same thing we have now, only with a bit prettier interface? I'm not sure a facelift would be enough to get me to pay the extra $3/mo. Then again, I don't do that much DVRing of regular TV series.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/12963824
> 
> 
> Saw that. Didn't look at all the screenshots (40+ of them?) but honestly, doesn't it look like the same thing we have now, only with a bit prettier interface? I'm not sure a facelift would be enough to get me to pay the extra $3/mo. Then again, I don't do that much DVRing of regular TV series.



Actually it looks a whole lot like a real Tivo interface does with some slight deferences in the way it is arranged and it's use of folders and it can do searches in the OnDemand section. But from what I've read the initial roll out has a lot of bugs that still need to be ironed out. I guess being on the Last Coast is an advantage this time











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Congrats on getting the upgrade, Mike. And of course, thanks again for being a good mediator/communicator between us Mr. J.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12959079
> 
> 
> Can you get a DVR with that?



Not Comcast DVR (which requires the expensive expanded basic), but you can get a TiVo.


----------



## Jeff Taraldson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. J through Mikef5* /forum/post/12956631
> 
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone. Several neighborhoods that received a "notice" are waiting for one of our competitors to put a new power supply unit in place, (our equipment is co-located in the right-of-way in this particular Sunnyvale neighborhood). Another Sunnyvale neighborhood that received the "notice" is waiting for a large underground bore to be completed so we can run our fiber in the new conduit. In this neighborhood we are waiting on a permit from the local water company.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



We've have the upgrade (94089) since late September. My TiVo still doesn't have any guide data for the new channels. Any news on guide data??


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Taraldson* /forum/post/12965851
> 
> 
> We've have the upgrade (94089) since late September. My TiVo still doesn't have any guide data for the new channels. Any news on guide data??
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



No guide data on TiVo is a TiVo problem. Go here and report it.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12956631
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Mr. J through Mikef5
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Taraldson* /forum/post/12965851
> 
> 
> We've had the upgrade (94089) since late September.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff



By extrapolation, it will be another 4 months before the last node of Sunnyvale will be launched.







The node I'm in will probably turn out to be the last one. I hope I'm wrong on both points.


----------



## KStack

All my channels are screwed up on my box, all my analog channels are good but my digital channels are either not on, or are digital versions of local channels (KRON, KTVU, etc,). Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12967438
> 
> 
> All my channels are screwed up on my box, all my analog channels are good but my digital channels are either not on, or are digital versions of local channels (KRON, KTVU, etc,). Has anyone experienced this?



I would imagine that they are doing upgrading/testing in your area. If I remember correctly Hayward is due to be upgraded. The same thing happened in my area prior to being upgraded.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## carpoolio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12956631
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone. Several neighborhoods that received a "notice" are waiting for one of our competitors to put a new power supply unit in place, (our equipment is co-located in the right-of-way in this particular Sunnyvale neighborhood). Another Sunnyvale neighborhood that received the "notice" is waiting for a large underground bore to be completed so we can run our fiber in the new conduit. In this neighborhood we are waiting on a permit from the local water company.



I saw telecom work crews and vans all around the intersection of Washington and Mary in Sunnyvale last week, and nearly cried since I just quit Comcast. I figured it'd be poetic that they'd finally upgrade my neighborhood less than a week after I walked away. However, turns out they were AT&T contractors pulling up old copper lines. Now that I'm un-subscribed from Comcast, I'm hoping my DirecTV continues to pay off (but still hope for the rest of you that they upgrade quickly). Up until last week I still had not gotten any notification from Comcast that the upgrade was coming.


----------



## ayewbf

Has comcast decided to not bother trying to catch up to directv with respect to HD channel rollout? It's been almost 3 months since any HD channels have been added.


I thought the plan was to add new channels each month? A commitment period with satellite doesn't sound so bad if the wait from comcast for more HD is just as long...


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/12972264
> 
> 
> Has comcast decided to not bother trying to catch up to directv with respect to HD channel rollout? It's been almost 3 months since any HD channels have been added.
> 
> 
> I thought the plan was to add new channels each month? A commitment period with satellite doesn't sound so bad if the wait from comcast for more HD is just as long...



Comcast appears to be adding HD channels in other areas, but who knows what's happening here. I don't think we've gotten any useful information about new channels since before the last round of additions.


----------



## mds54

Interesting article from MSNBC about deceptive Comcast pricing, advertising, etc......

(nothing that most of us didn't already know....)

http://www.nbc11.com/msnbcnews/15165883/detail.html


----------



## istylez

Is anyone getting reception problems w/ the Warriors and Rockets game tonight?


if not, it will further fuel why i hate living in Hayward....


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/12973161
> 
> 
> Interesting article from MSNBC about deceptive Comcast pricing, advertising, etc......
> 
> (nothing that most of us didn't already know....)
> 
> http://www.nbc11.com/msnbcnews/15165883/detail.html



It all boils down to one paragraph:


"And yet, despite skyrocketing prices and wide dissatisfaction, two-thirds of Americans subscribe to cable, clear evidence that real market forces are not at work in the world of cable television. There is occasional discomfort of competition from satellite television or new fiber-optic TV delivery services, but cable firms still enjoy sizable monopoly power in many places. And that's how they get away with so much. They know most of us would still crowd into Ed Parson's living room to watch if we had to."


If you there's no incentive to improve/speed up networks, give better CS, and lower prices, there's no reason to do it. Plain and simple.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12940518
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the "tuner resolver" for the TivoHD will also be usable with OnDemand and not just for SDV so I can use that and drop the box I have now but if not I will get a non-dvr box just for OnDemand.



IMO this is very unlikely.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/12944425
> 
> 
> Actually, "graininess" does not result from bandwidth reduction. BW reduction (at fixed resolution) gives macroblocking at times of rapid changes in large parts of the scene.



To expand on that, grain usually increases the bandwidth needed to get acceptable video.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/12948780
> 
> 
> You evidently missed my original post on this topic -- and I included a link to Panasonic's on-line product info. There's no mention of QAM, and the sales person at the store didn't mention it. The first time I'd heard of QAM being used by cable providers was here, after I'd purchased the VCR/DVD player-recorder.



I don't know why, but most if not all Panasonic products do not list QAM capability though most of them do support it if they support 8VSB/ATSC.


Other manufacturers tend to list QAM capability.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12949890
> 
> 
> Most of the channels don't have copy protection on them or have varying degrees of copy protection on them which has nothing to do with signal encryption, it merely prevents you from copying that content off the cable box.



I wouldn't say encryption for access has nothing to do with copy protection.


With a broadcast system setup the way it is today, if you want to implement "effective" copy protection, the content should be encrypted in the first place or the copy protection is easily bypassed.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12961584
> 
> 
> This is sort of an interesting shot, she's standing in the pillarbox area...



As opposed to the regular blue screen?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickybo* /forum/post/12943271
> 
> 
> I didn't know that Blu-ray has higher max bitrates than HD-DVD, and OTA ATSC has a bitrate of 19.39mbps. What do you all think about his assertion that digital cable tops out at about 16mbps? Is there any way to check the bitrate that we are actually receiving?



Bitrates for VC1, mpeg4, H.264, etc. are not directly comparable to bitrates for mpeg2. 6Mhz cable channel can carry around 38Mbps. I suppose it is up to the cable company to decide how to divy that up. In my experience, Comcast faithfully rebroadcasts the full HD channel content that is available over OTA.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/12949720
> 
> 
> Did Comcast redo the OTA channels?
> 
> 
> My folks used to get 2-1, 4-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1 and 11-1.
> 
> 
> But now those can't be tuned, the TV says weak or encrypted signal.
> 
> 
> Instead, KPIX DT is on something like 79-1 and KTVU DT is on 79-2.
> 
> 
> Don't know where KGO-DT is.



79 is the actual cable channel # that KTVU/KPIX is sent on. 2.1 and 5.1 are the PSIP virtual channel maps.


Their area may have lost the PSIP virtual channel maps. My area still has them for the channels you mention.


I'm guessing their problem is isolated to their head-end and you will need to get someone who can escalate in that direction to get it fixed (assuming Comcast is not already aware) I think if 3 people in the same area complain about the same problem it gets higher priority.


KGO/KQED is at 117 for me.


See http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels for more possibilities.
Code:


Code:


Channel 1
[B]Service Name: KPIX DT[/B]
TSID: 10217 (0x27e9) 
[B]Channel Number: 5.1[/B]
Carrier Frequency: 624000000
Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2
Source ID: 36

Channel 2
[B]Service Name: KTVUHD[/B]
TSID: 10217 (0x27e9) 
[B]Channel Number: 2.1[/B]
Carrier Frequency: 624000000
Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2
Source ID: 38

Channel 1
[B]Service Name: KGO-DT[/B]
TSID: 10242 (0x2802) 
[B]Channel Number: 7.1[/B]
Carrier Frequency: 624000000
Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2
Source ID: 37


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12967995
> 
> 
> I would imagine that they are doing upgrading/testing in your area. If I remember correctly Hayward is due to be upgraded. The same thing happened in my area prior to being upgraded.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks! We are finally upgraded!!!! I have all the channels the 750-850mhz areas have plus on demand. Man I was missing so much!


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12975689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12940518
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the "tuner resolver" for the TivoHD will also be usable with OnDemand and not just for SDV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is very unlikely.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's going to happen either, if for no other reason than somebody has to figure out a way for the TiVo to be able to send its remote control signals through to whatever drives the OnDemand menu system. If the TiVo doesn't have the capability of sending its received remote control signals through the USB port, it sounds like there would have to be a separate infrared receiver (sort of an IR Blaster in reverse) to read the remote's commands, and even with that, you would probably run into problems when the TiVo tries to handle the remote commands meant for the OnDemand system.


-- Don


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/12975738
> 
> 
> Bitrates for VC1, mpeg4, H.264, etc. are not directly comparable to bitrates for mpeg2. 6Mhz cable channel can carry around 38Mbps. I suppose it is up to the cable company to decide how to divy that up. In my experience, Comcast faithfully rebroadcasts the full HD channel content that is available over OTA.



Yea but if your watching via their DVR it's limiting you to 1350 lines via component. Not sure about the HDMI.


----------



## let_Denzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12977966
> 
> 
> Thanks! We are finally upgraded!!!! I have all the channels the 750-850mhz areas have plus on demand. Man I was missing so much!



What part of Hayward you live in?


----------



## KStack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *let_Denzo* /forum/post/12988654
> 
> 
> What part of Hayward you live in?



94542 Hills area.


----------



## carpoolio

Always on the lookout for Comcast trucks in my neighborhood... there were a ton of them around Mary/Washington in Sunnyvale, 94086 this morning. They were together with another set of sub-contractor's trucks as well. Looked like they were getting set up to run wires up the poles. Maybe the neighborhood is finally getting the upgrade.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carpoolio* /forum/post/12989857
> 
> 
> Always on the lookout for Comcast trucks in my neighborhood... there were a ton of them around Mary/Washington in Sunnyvale, 94086 this morning. They were together with another set of sub-contractor's trucks as well. Looked like they were getting set up to run wires up the poles. Maybe the neighborhood is finally getting the upgrade.



I know I saw a cablecom truck at Charles and Washington as I was leaving for work yesterday, so they're certainly working on our 'hood. Here's hoping the switchover is soon.


----------



## Ex-EE

Sunnyvale 94087 near Eagle and Inverness just went active on the upgrade today (Thursday 1/31). In a very quick check that I just did, all promised TV channels, FM radio channels, and OnDemand appear to be working. On-line Guide is updated. Some channels are not where they said they would be on the linecard sent in the mail a few months ago, but all promised channels appear to be there somewhere.


Now I'm off to put my other (non-STB) HDTV into programming mode to see what it can find unencrypted.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/12991140
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale 94087 near Eagle and Inverness just went active on the upgrade today (Thursday 1/31). In a very quick check that I just did, all promised TV channels, FM radio channels, and OnDemand appear to be working. On-line Guide is updated. Some channels are not where they said they would be on the linecard sent in the mail a few months ago, but all promised channels appear to be there somewhere.
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to put my other (non-STB) HDTV into programming mode to see what it can find unencrypted.



Congratulations. I'm in 94087 and no activity of any type yet. I would like to see what channels I'll be able to pick up on my QAM TV's without CableCard or stb's.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12991353
> 
> 
> Congratulations. I'm in 94087 and no activity of any type yet. I would like to see what channels I'll be able to pick up on my QAM TV's without CableCard or stb's.



clau,

I didn't check this morning before leaving work, but I didn't have any new channels last night. I think I may live not too far from you, so I'm relying on you to report when you start seeing new channels while I'm at work. I usually only check the forum during my lunch, but I'm hoping that if I see that you've posted you've been upgraded that, when I get home, I'll be upgraded too.


----------



## Ex-EE

Just did a quick check of what my LG (non-STB) HTDV found via an auto-scan on our newly activated upgrade in Sunnyvale 94087 near Eagle and Inverness. Here is a quick non-exhaustive summary.


- I counted 8 HD channels in the clear: KTVU (2-1), KPIX (5-1), KGO (7-1), KQED (9-1), KNTV (11-1), CW/Channel 44 (92-2), and something on 122-1 and 131-8 (haven't had time to determine what those are yet -- maybe one of them is KRON?).


- A bunch of SD digital equivalents of analog channels from Expanded Basic.


- 30 Bay Area FM radio station channels on 95-10 to 95-39. Interestingly, I am no longer seeing the MusicChoice (commercial free music by genre) channels which were in the clear before.


More later as I get a chance to sort things out.


----------



## garypen

I realize these two subjects have been discussed a bit in the past. But, I don't really have time to search the answers down. Maybe some of you guys can just help me now.


1. What are the differences between the Tivo HD and Series 3?


2. What minimum Comcast package/programming is required to receive the national HD Channels? (NG-HD, UHD, etc.)


I am thinking of getting a Tivo HD-compatible tuner for OTA and national HD cable channels, and dropping my Digital Silver package. (I may drop TVJapan, as well, as I have a SlingBox set up to a DVR in Japan. )


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12992194
> 
> 
> I realize these two subjects have been discussed a bit in the past. But, I don't really have time to search the answers down. Maybe some of you guys can just help me now.
> 
> 
> 1. What are the differences between the Tivo HD and Series 3?



The fluorescent display on the front panel and the lit remote, and possibly default storage capacity (can't recall, as I bought my HD from WK with extra drive space).


----------



## lmsyl




garypen said:


> I realize these two subjects have been discussed a bit in the past. But, I don't really have time to search the answers down. Maybe some of you guys can just help me now.
> 
> 
> 1. What are the differences between the Tivo HD and Series 3?
> 
> Front panel is different, CPU is different(BCM7038+74111:BCM7401), internal HDD size is different (250:160GB). Both HDD can be extented to 2TB. And S3 needs 2 CableCards. I personaly prefer HD.
> 
> 2. What minimum Comcast package/programming is required to receive the national HD Channels? (NG-HD, UHD, etc.)
> 
> With Tivo, I get it with limit basic+digital classic package=$13+$15=$28.
> 
> With Comcast Box, you need limit+digital classic package+HD box rental fee=13+15+7=$35


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/12991526
> 
> 
> clau,
> 
> I didn't check this morning before leaving work, but I didn't have any new channels last night. I think I may live not too far from you, so I'm relying on you to report when you start seeing new channels while I'm at work. I usually only check the forum during my lunch, but I'm hoping that if I see that you've posted you've been upgraded that, when I get home, I'll be upgraded too.



Usually during the weekday I am away from home, so I am not much use if you need a mid-day upgrade status report







.


----------



## D-Real




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KStack* /forum/post/12977966
> 
> 
> Thanks! We are finally upgraded!!!! I have all the channels the 750-850mhz areas have plus on demand. Man I was missing so much!



Congrats KStack, I'm glad the Hayward upgrades are finally kickin' in. Hopefully the Hayward/San Lo flat-lands won't be too far behind.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdu* /forum/post/12992536
> 
> 
> The fluorescent display on the front panel and the lit remote, and possibly default storage capacity (can't recall, as I bought my HD from WK with extra drive space).



Also, the TiVo HD can handle multistream cablecards, and the Series 3 can't.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> 1. What are the differences between the Tivo HD and Series 3?
> 
> Front panel is different, CPU is different(BCM7038+74111:BCM7401), internal HDD size is different (250:160GB). Both HDD can be extented to 2TB. And S3 needs 2 CableCards. I personaly prefer HD.



Which model has which?



> Quote:
> 2. What minimum Comcast package/programming is required to receive the national HD Channels? (NG-HD, UHD, etc.)
> 
> With Tivo, I get it with limit basic+digital classic package=$13+$15=$28.
> 
> With Comcast Box, you need limit+digital classic package+HD box rental fee=13+15+7=$35



Currently, I have Digital Silver, which consists of:

Limited Basic

Expanded Basic

$56


Digital Classic

Digital Plus

HBO

$34


That's a total of $89. Obviously, I'd prefer to pay $28, if possible. But, will I really get all of the national non-premium HD channels, even though I will no longer be getting the SD versions of some of them by dropping Expanded Basic and Digital Plus? (Such as USA, A&E, ESPN, etc)


----------



## Keenan

The HD can only use 1 specific external drive from Western Digital as extra storage(500GB), whereas the Series 3 can use just about any drive/enclosure(pretty sure that's still the case, I know my 1TB-Hitachi/MX-1 has been working flawlessly since Day 1).


----------



## c3

Both are "Series 3" units. The S3 has 250GB drive, and the HD has 160GB drive. Even though the HD has slightly faster CPU, the S3 is about twice as fast as the HD if you want to transfer the programs to another TiVo (MRV) or to a PC (TiVo2Go). The S3 is a bit more responsive when you navigate through the menus. However, the S3 needs two CableCards (single or multi-stream), so you have to pay ~$2/month more for the second CableCard, and it's one more thing that Comcast can screw up in terms of authorization and billing.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/12993519
> 
> 
> However, the S3 needs two CableCards (single or multi-stream), so you have to pay ~$2/month more for the second CableCard, and it's one more thing that Comcast can screw up in terms of authorization and billing.



Which I have to do with my HD anyhow, as Comcast didn't give me a multistream CC... (also the reason I forgot the HD does MS cards and S3 doesn't).


----------



## Keenan

garypen, TiVo may make up your mind for you,



TiVo Discontinues The Series3 TCD648250B
http://www.tivolovers.com/2008/01/31...s3-tcd648250b/


----------



## garypen

Tivo is selling Series 3 Refurbs at an attractive price, which is why I asked in the first place. There is also a $200 rebate on S3. But, I don't know if it's valid for the refurbs. If so, it brings the price to parity with the HD. That's why I wanted to know the differences between the two.


BTW, how much does C* charge for the necessary cablecard(s) for the HD and S3?


----------



## winwin2




lmsyl said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12992194
> 
> 
> I realize these two subjects have been discussed a bit in the past. But, I don't really have time to search the answers down. Maybe some of you guys can just help me now.
> 
> 
> 2. What minimum Comcast package/programming is required to receive the national HD Channels? (NG-HD, UHD, etc.)
> 
> With Tivo, I get it with limit basic+digital classic package=$13+$15=$28.
> 
> With Comcast Box, you need limit+digital classic package+HD box rental fee=13+15+7=$35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The San Jose Comcast Service Center here said, started December 2007, *for new subscriber to HD*, those digital classic HD channels 720~758(A&E, TNT, History HD, etc.) are in 'Digital Starter' pack, which is the 'limit+Expanded Basic'.
> 
> Digital Classic for HD includes only one ch: Nat Geo HD 757.
> 
> So, to get all your HD channels, you will need:
> 
> limit+expanded+digital classic package+HD box = 13+43+15+7= 78
> 
> If Nat Geo HD is not needed:
> 
> limit+expanded+HD box = 13+43+7= 63
> 
> 
> The Programming -> 'Channel Lineup' in www.comcast.com already reflect the above changes.
> http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx
Click to expand...


----------



## garypen

I noticed the HD channels listed that way in the channel guide at comcast.com.


You mention NEW subscribers. I have been an HD sub for 3 years. So, does that lineup include me?


----------



## winwin2

I am existing HD subscriber without 'Expanded basic', it 'has' not affect mine yet.

I stopped by the local CSC, that new lineup is for new HD subscribers.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12993859
> 
> 
> BTW, how much does C* charge for the necessary cablecard(s) for the HD and S3?



My CC rental for two cards is less than $2/mo. I don't recall exactly how much, as it's such an insubstantial part of my (constantly rising) cable bill.


----------



## garypen

Thanks everybody. I'm gonna give Comcast a call, and hope I get someone who has a clue.


If it turns out that I can indeed get all of the non-prem HD channels after downgrading to Limited Basic and Dig Classic, and only $2 for 2 CC's, I'm gonna order the Tivo HD from Vann's. Only $250, free shiping, no tax. (Plus, enter 3FREEHD when signing up for a year of service, and get the first 3 months free.)


I'll save about $60/mo, so it will pay for itself in about 4 months. But, _only_ if I _don't_ have to get Expanded Basic.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdu* /forum/post/12994140
> 
> 
> My CC rental for two cards is less than $2/mo. I don't recall exactly how much, as it's such an insubstantial part of my (constantly rising) cable bill.



Plus the additional outlet charge of about $7, unless you have no other CC or STB.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/12994631
> 
> 
> Plus the additional outlet charge of about $7, unless you have no other CC or STB.



Right, I have no other set top boxes in the house, the HD is the only place that gets cable, so I avoid the bogus outlet charge.


----------



## garypen

However, the CSR I just spoke with says there _is_ a $7 HD charge. When I mentioned that I was pretty sure that was a HW charge, she said it was for programming.


OTOH, she did offer Preferred Plus, which is like what I have now but with the addition of Starz, for $59 for the next 6 months. I currently pay $89, so that's still $30/mo savings, $180 total.


I think I'll take her up on that for now, until I figure out if I'm gonna go with the Tivo. (Although, the last time I got them to do that, I got the "silver" for $39 for 6 months. I could dig that again.)


----------



## winwin2

garypen, have you thought that Tivo has no 'ON DEMAND' ?


----------



## garypen

Yes. I know. I would miss it. But, quite frankly, I've got a lot of stuff on DVD/HDDVD, as well as a Netflix sub. And, she's got the SlingBox and TVJapan.


Doesn't the Tivo HD have some kind of streaming video capability, as well?


----------



## fender4645

Tivo does have Amazon Unboxed which has select movies and TV shows. I don't think any are in HD though.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *winwin2* /forum/post/12994881
> 
> 
> garypen, have you thought that Tivo has no 'ON DEMAND' ?



On demand is overrated. I have 6 TB of storage and 5 tuners - so I make my own "on demand". It's a lot more responsive than ondemand (push the pause button, wait 3 secs for it to stop, etc...), and not only can I skip 30 secs forward, it automatically skips commercials on playback. And shows don't expire either. I have something like 130 unique dora the explorer episodes, etc...


I think of it as "my demand"...


----------



## winwin2

Since I do not have 'Expanded Basic($43/Mo)' channel, I can use 'On Demand' to access some of those program for free.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/12984331
> 
> 
> Yea but if your watching via their DVR it's limiting you to 1350 lines via component. Not sure about the HDMI.



Personally I think it is more important they broadcast faithfully. Crappy DVR can be addressed through various means. Crappy broadcast limits all options.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/12993328
> 
> 
> The HD can only use 1 specific external drive from Western Digital as extra storage(500GB), whereas the Series 3 can use just about any drive/enclosure(pretty sure that's still the case, I know my 1TB-Hitachi/MX-1 has been working flawlessly since Day 1).



That is correct for the plug-and-play method of expansion which doesn't require opening the case.


If one has no problem opening up TiVo and connecting drives to a PC, both HD and S3 don't have drive restrictions for the external expansion drive.


----------



## boston_SF

I have a Philips HDTV and when I press the 'Info' button on my remote, it says that the signal is "analog", even when I'm on an HD channel. I'm not that tech savvy, but I was under the impression that with digital cable and HDTV, all of the respective HD channels would be digital. Does this have to with my connection to the set top box? (I'm using the component cables.) Or might this be a setting that I'm missing on my TV?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stephen Tu

Well component is an analog connection so it's not unreasonable for the TV to say that. Does the TV say anything else like "1080i" or "720p"?


If you have the Motorola STB you have to make sure the output is set to 1080i, check/set by hitting menu when the box is off and change value if necessary. Post model # of your TV if still having problems.


----------



## walk

My friend's Visio plasma says "Analog HD" and "Digital HD" for the component and HDMI connections, respectively.


----------



## dailowai

Sorry if this doesn't belong here, but has anyone gotten additional IP's from comcast? I called comcast to see if I could get another IP, but they said that I'd have to upgrade to comcast business to get one. I remember that it used to be an option for an extra 5 buxs before.


----------



## BeanMeScot

I just signed up for the Comcast Triple Play. They hooked me up on Thurs (the idiot didn't finish the phone install so the guy had to come back out here today, but I digress). When I signed up through Walmart, the guy said for $99 I would get Digital Basic and if I wanted Preferred, it would be $115. I check my channels and I am not getting the Basic channels. When I called, they are saying I am supposed to have Digital Starter. That isn't even on the Digital Lineup guide the guy had. So am I supposed to have Digital Basic or not?


----------



## jellofan

After reading about everybody being able to watch HD content, I decided to take the plunge this week. I have a Pioneer Elite HD-ready TV (no tuner, just HDMI and component video inputs) and I purchased a Samsung DTB-H260F to pull the digital/HD signals off the cable (Comcast analog at the border of Unincorporated Los Altos 94024 & Cupertino 95014). The tuner finds plenty of channels, but several of them have severe pixelation and audio drops. For example, right now I'm trying to watch the NHL on NBC, on KNTV-HD which the STB tells me is 11-1, but the artifacts are too severe to really enjoy the game. KGO-HD (7-1), KGO-DT (7-2), KGO-DT (7-3), KQED-HD (9-1), and Encore (9-2) also exhibit this behavior.


In contrast, there is currently a Super Bowl preview on KTVUHD (2-1), an infomercial on KRON-HD (4-2), and golf on KPIX-HD (5-1), all of which have no apparent artifacts. So it looks like everything up to 5-1 is OK, but 7-1 thru 11-1 are not. The next available channel is KICU-HD 36-1 which also comes in fine.


Do I need a different Comcast subscription (i.e. a digital starter) to receive channels 7-1 thru 11-1 cleanly? Or are there potentially other issues (signal strength/quality or DTB-H260F issues)?


I'd appreciate any insight into this issue.


----------



## Stephen Tu

jellofan, you have signal strength/quality issues. Subscription levels don't affect the HD locals which are unencrypted (and for those that are encrypted you get zippo, not artifacts). You might try removing any splitters, replacing any old RG-59 cablewith RG-6, adding an amp. If nothing helps call Comcast.to have them come out for a look. Your box should have some sort of signal strength reading in its menus somewhere. Also keep in mind those channel #s you are talking about are virtual channel #s, not the real physical channel #s.


On a somewhat related note, on the Milpitas plant I've previously reported problems on the 99Mhz band, the ESPN2 & TNT channels. I was getting much lower signal strength than other channels, but previously I was able to get it up to a usable quality by turning up my amplifier. This worked great for the first few weeks, which was nice for the Australian Open tennis on ESPN2. However, this past week I've noticed deteriorating signal again until this weekend when I've lost both channels completely, on both my Tivo + my 6412. The other channels are all perfectly fine. Anyone else in Milpitas having problems w/ ESPN2/TNT?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13018461
> 
> 
> jellofan, you have signal strength/quality issues. Subscription levels don't affect the HD locals which are unencrypted (and for those that are encrypted you get zippo, not artifacts). You might try removing any splitters, replacing any old RG-59 cablewith RG-6, adding an amp. If nothing helps call Comcast.to have them come out for a look. Your box should have some sort of signal strength reading in its menus somewhere. Also keep in mind those channel #s you are talking about are virtual channel #s, not the real physical channel #s.
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note, on the Milpitas plant I've previously reported problems on the 99Mhz band, the ESPN2 & TNT channels. I was getting much lower signal strength than other channels, but previously I was able to get it up to a usable quality by turning up my amplifier. This worked great for the first few weeks, which was nice for the Australian Open tennis on ESPN2. However, this past week I've noticed deteriorating signal again until this weekend when I've lost both channels completely, on both my Tivo + my 6412. The other channels are all perfectly fine. Anyone else in Milpitas having problems w/ ESPN2/TNT?



If you call Comcast techs to come out, it probably will cost you at least $50. You may be able to talk your way out of it, but it would be very aggravating.


When I signed up for Comcast internet service, I couldn't get the modem working. Called Comcast, and they gave me a 4 hour window when they would come. Of course no one showed up, and when I called them, they said that there was nothing they could do because it was a plant problem. I told them to come anyway because I wasted half a day already. So finally someone showed up at 6 pm, figured out there was something in the return path, made some adjustments in the cable box outside, and the modem started working fine.


It was clearly their problem, but Comcast still charged me $50. I had to make 5 calls to reverse that charge. It probably cost me more than $50 in lost income







.


----------



## mrjam7

does anyone in the bay get scifi-hd ??? cause i just got my comcast h2 box and seem to have alot of content..... i got HD On demand and the following... i was just wondering do they often add channles?? do they send notices??


02 KTVU-2 (FOX) HD

703 KNTV-HDTV

704 KRON-HD

705 KPIX-(CBS)

706 KICU (IND) HD

707 KGO-HDTV

709 KQED-HDTV

712 KBCW - HD

720 FSNBA (Check Listings For Times)

722 Versus/Golf HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 - HD

730 NFL NETWORK -

734 A & E - HD

735 TBS - HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA - HD

739 Universal HD

740 MOJO - HD

743 MHD

746 HGTV - HD

750 Discovery - HD

754 DISCOVERY THEATER -

757 NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC -

758 HISTORY - HD

770 HBO-HD


----------



## Keenan

No SciFi-HD from Comcast in the bay area yet, and it's a shame. I just watched the last 2 weeks of "Stargate:Atlantis" the other day on SciFi-HD from DirecTV and the HD quality was stunning, I was actually surprised how detailed/clean and artifact-free the image was, it should be just as good on Comcast, whenever it comes to the bay area.


----------



## mrjam7

^^ thanks for the info... im a huge wrestling fan so i was disappointed that i did not get scif-hd and TNA is going HD but i dont get spike hd though..... id get direct tv but i live in east palo alto and when we had Direct tv we had horrible service it was super sesatinve and would always go out or get weak signals during storms


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13018461
> 
> 
> On a somewhat related note, on the Milpitas plant I've previously reported problems on the 99Mhz band, the ESPN2 & TNT channels. I was getting much lower signal strength than other channels, but previously I was able to get it up to a usable quality by turning up my amplifier. However, this past week I've noticed deteriorating signal again until this weekend when I've lost both channels completely, on both my Tivo + my 6412.



Ack, never mind, I feel stupid. I tracked down the problem to a slightly loose connector. Apparently tight enough to be fine with all the other channels but just loose enough to let in some FM interference to kill these channels?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13019040
> 
> 
> Ack, never mind, I feel stupid. I tracked down the problem to a slightly loose connector. Apparently tight enough to be fine with all the other channels but just loose enough to let in some FM interference to kill these channels?



Or more likely, the loose connector acted like a high-pass filter. Only the higher frequency signals coupled through.


----------



## That Don Guy

Did anyone else get a blue line running down the left side of the 4:3 screen on KTVUHD for some of the SD commercials during the Super Bowl?


-- Don


----------



## TPeterson

Yes.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13021831
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get a blue line running down the left side of the 4:3 screen on KTVUHD for some of the SD commercials during the Super Bowl?
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes. I thought they reverted to SD for a short time, around halftime.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13021831
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get a blue line running down the left side of the 4:3 screen on KTVUHD for some of the SD commercials during the Super Bowl?



Yeah, odd, wasn't it?


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13021831
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get a blue line running down the left side of the 4:3 screen on KTVUHD for some of the SD commercials during the Super Bowl?
> 
> -- Don



That blue line has been there off and on for at least a couple weeks, if not more. It looks like they have a problem with one of their servers.


The video from the Super Bowl sure looked good!


Larry

SF


----------



## theskillz

I'm in Sunnyvale 94087 around the Sunnyvale-Saratoga Rd/Remington intersection. The only letter I've received from Comcast was in early October about the "coming upgrades" and that I would be seeing trucks and crews in the neighborhood of the next "few months."


Digging was done on my street in late November. Comcast crews were on my street for about a week in mid-December. Since then I've seen no activity, aside from a Comcast van on Sunday. Lots of AT&T presence around here in mid-December as well. In early January I did see a CableCom crew putting in some undeground cable near the Sunnyvale Community Center.


----------



## avnstf

Hi...I'm asking this question because of a conversation I had with a Comcast rep from Maryland where my father gets basic cable, and where I intend to install an HD TV so he can watch his favorite shows, i.e., sports, in high-def.


The channel listing for his service include the OTA digital channels for the major networks, as they have to, according to my understanding. With basic cable, all you have is a cable going to the back of the TV, and I assumed that if it's an HD TV with an ATSC tuner, that it would then show HD, when that digital channel has an HD program.


The Comcast rep told me that, no, he would need an HD box, costing $6 a month to watch the OTA digital channels in HD. This makes no sense to me, since I thought the digital OTA channels via cable were just a feed of the broadcast signal.


So who's right? Is the Comcast "HD box" reguired to watch HD OTA programming in HD, or not?


Thanks - Tony


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13028524
> 
> 
> With basic cable, all you have is a cable going to the back of the TV, and I assumed that if it's an HD TV with an ATSC tuner, that it would then show HD, when that digital channel has an HD program.
> 
> 
> The Comcast rep told me that, no, he would need an HD box, costing $6 a month to watch the OTA digital channels in HD. This makes no sense to me, since I thought the digital OTA channels via cable were just a feed of the broadcast signal.
> 
> 
> So who's right? Is the Comcast "HD box" reguired to watch HD OTA programming in HD, or not?



Who's right? Neither. The TV must have a QAM tuner to decode the HD channels from cable. Cable does not use ATSC. If your TV has a QAM tuner (the data sheet for the TV may say QAM or it may just say "digital cable", but most new TVs have one) then it will get the HD channels that are not encrypted (which are the broadcast channels). Discovery, ESPN, etc are encrypted.


----------



## avnstf

Hi - we use digital cable going to the comcast HD 2-tuner recorder for our main TV watching.


But from an earlier subscription to limited basic cable, we have a cable run going up to one of our bedrooms, and recently tried it to see whether it got basic cable. I talked with a comcast rep here in the SF area to ask whether this should work, and he said this should work, and that there wasn't any charge for using the 2nd cable run, but that it might have been disconnected when we discontinued the previous cable service.


So I went to the cable boxes on the side of my house, and opened up the one that's open to customer service, and found one cable connected into the main box, which is presumably what's supplying us with the digital cable service to our primary setup.


I also found TWO other cable that lead under the house, one of which is presumably the cable going to the bedroom in question. But there is no other connector available to screw that cable into. I guess the connector that previously came down into the customer-available area was pulled out.


I guess I can call comcast to make a service call to make the connection, though it seems a bit dumb.. Any other alternative? Should I try to get into the other part of the box to restore the connector?


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/13028580
> 
> 
> Who's right? Neither. The TV must have a QAM tuner to decode the HD channels from cable. Cable does not use ATSC. If your TV has a QAM tuner (the data sheet for the TV may say QAM or it may just say "digital cable", but most new TVs have one) then it will get the HD channels that are not encrypted (which are the broadcast channels). Discovery, ESPN, etc are encrypted.



hmm...thanks. Yes, basically all these TVs that I'm considering for my father include a QAM tuner, so there shouldn't be a problem.


But just for clarification, are you talking about ANALOG cable? Because I've had an HD TV for years, along with digital OTA tuners, because 5 years ago Sony HD CRTs did not include a digital tuner. And at that time, I was given understand from AVS forum that, if I had WANTED to, I would have gotten limited basic cable - i.e., the Comcast thing that cost around $17/month - and I could have used the OTA digital-channel feed that was included (by gov't or industry fiat) for my digital TV watching. I.e., that the OTA digital-channel feed was simply the broadcast signal being supplied via Comcast instead of an antenna.


So I suspect that what you are referring to might be Comcast's digital service. Have I been wrong here all these years?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13028779
> 
> 
> hmm...thanks. Yes, basically all these TVs include a QAM tuner, so there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> But just for clarification, are you talking about ANALOG cable? Because I've had an HD TV for years, along with digital OTA tuners, because 5 years ago Sony HD CRTs did not include a digital tuner. And at that time, I was given understand from AVS forum that, if I had WANTED to, I would have gotten limited basic cable - i.e., the Comcast thing that cost around $17/month - and I could have used the OTA digital-channel feed that was included (by gov't or industry fiat) for my digital TV watching. I.e., that the OTA digital-channel feed was simply the broadcast signal being supplied via Comcast instead of an antenna.
> 
> 
> So I suspect that what you are referring to might be Comcast's digital service. Have I been wrong here all these years?



HD is Digital and you need a QAM tuner to get it from Comcast Service...You need a ASTC Tuner if you get it Over the Air...For traditional Analog services you need an NSTC Tuner.


I think your confusion is just because Comcast provides "HD" Local Channels on it's basic service that it's Analog (which its not)


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13028813
> 
> 
> HD is Digital and you need a QAM tuner to get it from Comcast Service...You need a ASTC Tuner if you get it Over the Air...For traditional Analog services you need an NSTC Tuner.
> 
> 
> I think your confusion is just because Comcast provides "HD" Local Channels on it's basic service that it's Analog (which its not)



I think, instead, that it's because I am still confused over what digital means when associated with cable. So - just out of curiosity - where would one have gotten a QAM tuner in 2003 to go with a TV that only had an NTSC tuner? That's when I put together my system, and wasn't it also late that year that Comcast SF started to include HD programming, including the OTA channels?


(I admit to a new confusion over the use of the words analog and digital in the cable context. Whereas I know what they mean for broadcast...)


So does basic cable supply ordinary broadcast channels (and indeed ordinary cable channels) in the same format that they (i.e., that the broadcast channels) come from an antenna? Which presumably they must since an NTSC tuner serves for both of these... Whereas you need different types of digital tuners for the digital broadcast channels that come from antenna and cable? Which would imply that they come in a different format...And furthermore, what you are saying means that the digital OTA channels are sent over standard and digital cable in the same format...


(I do notice that the manuals for my HDTV and original receiver only mention NTSC and ATSC/NTSC, respectively; while the LG and Sony receiver/recorders that I got in 2005 and 2006 also mention QAM, which didn't matter to me, since I've never used cable with these 2 units).


----------



## Stephen Tu

The cable that goes into your home carries a ton of different types of signals going back and forth on different frequency channels. There are analog channels, digital channels (some unencrypted, others encrypted), plus internet + digital phone service. All these signals are coming in no matter what you subscribe to (except they may filter out some of the analog range if you don't get "expanded"), you just need the right kind of equipment to tune it in, and for some of the services you need authorization from their end.


Comcast gets feeds from the local affiliates and uses QAM modulation to put it on whatever channel they weren't using before or freed up for the purpose. In the end it's the same data you get OTA but it's carried on the cable using a different modulation scheme; OTA uses something called " 8-VSB ". Note that the HD channels are entirely separate channels from the analog; e.g. KGO transmits channel 7 analog OTA, channel 24 digital, while on Comcast in my area KGO-DT is put on channel 117. (Cable frequencies/channel #s vs. OTA frequencies/channel #s only correspond for the VHF stations). Furthermore for digital the STB/TV will usually display a virtual channel number (707 or 7-1) rather than the actual physical channel number. The locals are unencrypted so anything with a QAM tuner can tune to these channels and get the HD feed. But if you tune into an encrypted channel it won't be able to make sense of the data so can't display anything; for these you need their STB or a CableCard to decrypt.


The digital tuner makers these days make integrated 8VSB/QAM chips/boards for the TV manufacturers so most newish TVs can handle either. Some older TVs are 8VSB only, and some had separate tuners where you had to plug cable into one antenna input but OTA into a different one.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13030208
> 
> 
> 
> ...Comcast gets feeds from the local affiliates and uses QAM modulation to put it on whatever channel they weren't using before or freed up for the purpose. In the end it's the same data you get OTA but it's carried on the cable using a different modulation scheme; OTA uses something called " 8-VSB ".
> 
> 
> Note that the HD channels are entirely separate channels from the analog; e.g. KGO transmits channel 7 analog OTA, channel 24 digital, while on Comcast in my area KGO-DT is put on channel 117. (Cable frequencies/channel #s vs. OTA frequencies/channel #s only correspond for the VHF stations). Furthermore for digital the STB/TV will usually display a virtual channel number (707 or 7-1) rather than the actual physical channel number....
> 
> .



I'm of course quite familiar with the second part of what you said above...but I'm still a bit puzzled about standard cable...as I mentioned, the same tuner (NTSC) works for the OTA analog channels as they are broadcast AND as they are provided via standard cable. So presumably what you said about QAM pertains to the OTHER channels that digital cable provides, except for the scrambled channels (for which you need a digital cable box).


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13030455
> 
> 
> I'm of course quite familiar with the second part of what you said above...but I'm still a bit puzzled about standard cable...as I mentioned, the same tuner (NTSC) works for the OTA analog channels as they are broadcast AND as they are provided via standard cable. So presumably what you said about QAM pertains to the OTHER channels that digital cable provides, except for the scrambled channels (for which you need a digital cable box).



The format of the analog signal is NTSC whether you use OTA or cable but the frequency spacing is different. For your analog TV in most cases, you still need to specify whether the TV should use OTA or cable frequency spacing.


For digital, not only is the frequency spacing different between OTA and cable, the modulation is also different, 8VSB vs QAM.


While it is possible to send OTA on cable using 8VSB modulation virtually no cable companies do this.


What they actually do is take the mpg transport stream for the OTA broadcasters and re-broadcast on the cable system using QAM modulation. Just because you see a channel # like 2.1 or 5.1 doesn't mean the signal is OTA/8VSB. 99% of the time it is QAM modulation with OTA-style PSIP virtual channel map information.


Your confusion stems from referring to everything as the "format". For digital transmissions, the raw data is the mpg transport stream. This will mostly be the same between OTA and cable (99% the same). However the "modulation" for OTA is 8VSB and for cable is QAM. These modulation schemes are not the same and are not compatible. However once you demodulate the channel, you are left with the mpg transport stream, which for the most part are interchangeable. If your device doesn't have a QAM tuner, it won't be able to demodulate the signal on cable to get access to the mpg transport stream.


----------



## jellofan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13018461
> 
> 
> jellofan, you have signal strength/quality issues. Subscription levels don't affect the HD locals which are unencrypted (and for those that are encrypted you get zippo, not artifacts). You might try removing any splitters, replacing any old RG-59 cablewith RG-6, adding an amp. If nothing helps call Comcast.to have them come out for a look. Your box should have some sort of signal strength reading in its menus somewhere. Also keep in mind those channel #s you are talking about are virtual channel #s, not the real physical channel #s.



Thanks for the response. Looks like I need to see if I have any loose cables since I only have a single splitter in the equation. BTW how can I tell what physical channels are being used?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13029245
> 
> 
> I think, instead, that it's because I am still confused over what digital means when associated with cable. So - just out of curiosity - where would one have gotten a QAM tuner in 2003 to go with a TV that only had an NTSC tuner? That's when I put together my system, and wasn't it also late that year that Comcast SF started to include HD programming, including the OTA channels?



Digital Cable = QAM (ESPN, Fox Sport Net, etc are usually encrypted. Local OTA channels that are carried by your cable company are usually unencrypted.)


Digital OTA = ATSC (Everything over-the-air is unencrypted. You will need a good antenna, unless you live relatively close to the broadcast tower.)


Unfortunately, most TV's with built-in QAM/ATSC tuners only have one input!!! (So, you can connect only cable _or_ antenna. Pretty stupid.) The Tivo HD model has two inputs, one for OTA/ATSC and one for Cable/QAM.


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Unfortunately, most TV's with built-in QAM/ATSC tuners only have one input!!! (So, you can connect only cable or antenna. Pretty stupid.)



Not that stupid. Especially now in this area with Comcast retransmitting all the locals in the clear. It was a bigger deal in earlier years when stations were missing like CW, Fox, UPN/WB before the CW. Now, who cares? I suppose it's a backup if the cable goes out for some reason, but I'd rather avoid putting up a giant OTA antenna since I don't already have one.


Don't think there's a ton of demand for both OTA + cable simultaneous usage going forward, especially after analog shutoff next year.


----------



## montyward

Are all of the analog stations simulcast in digital on Comcast? I'm in the non-upgraded pits of Santa Rosa currently.


Thanks,


Monty


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13028637
> 
> 
> Hi - we use digital cable going to the comcast HD 2-tuner recorder for our main TV watching.
> 
> 
> But from an earlier subscription to limited basic cable, we have a cable run going up to one of our bedrooms, and recently tried it to see whether it got basic cable. I talked with a comcast rep here in the SF area to ask whether this should work, and he said this should work, and that there wasn't any charge for using the 2nd cable run, but that it might have been disconnected when we discontinued the previous cable service.
> 
> 
> So I went to the cable boxes on the side of my house, and opened up the one that's open to customer service, and found one cable connected into the main box, which is presumably what's supplying us with the digital cable service to our primary setup.
> 
> 
> I also found TWO other cable that lead under the house, one of which is presumably the cable going to the bedroom in question. But there is no other connector available to screw that cable into. I guess the connector that previously came down into the customer-available area was pulled out.
> 
> 
> I guess I can call comcast to make a service call to make the connection, though it seems a bit dumb.. Any other alternative? Should I try to get into the other part of the box to restore the connector?



It seems odd that they would have physically disconnected something the last time you discontinued service. What do you mean by "the one that's open to customer service" or "customer available area"?? I'm confused. You should be able to do whatever you want with the cables. If you can, just reconnect it yourself and you'll have basic service. You can have Comcast come out to (although they might charge you $20-$30).


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13032753
> 
> 
> It seems odd that they would have physically disconnected something the last time you discontinued service. What do you mean by "the one that's open to customer service" or "customer available area"?? I'm confused. You should be able to do whatever you want with the cables. If you can, just reconnect it yourself and you'll have basic service. You can have Comcast come out to (although they might charge you $20-$30).



To explain, beginning about 4 years ago, when we for a period got cable, Comcast installed this large box on the outside of our house that has a "customer accessible" part (via just a screwdriver) and an, apparently, larger part that it says we aren't supposed to access PLUS a separate box (that MAY have to do with the fact that we more recently got digital cable) that we ALSO aren't supposed to have access to. The cable running from under the house go into the customer access part, and all that happens there is that they can be screwed into a connector from the NON-customer access portion. I'm not sure what kind of tool opens the latter...I haven't bothered to try to get into it. But what is clear is that, whereas there must have previously been at least TWO connectors available in the customer access part, there's now only one, and that's connected under the house to our Comcast HD recorder.


The Comcast rep told me that when we ended service previously they probably disconnected the cables, and apparently they also removed at least one (if not both) of the connectors to which the cables from the house HAD been connected. I don't know why they did this, because I imagine that to become a cable pirate, we'd have had to do significantly more than just reconnect the cable...


----------



## bobby94928

The box on the outside that you are referring to sounds like a telephone subscriber interface as opposed to a cable connection. I have never seen a cable connection as you describe, and I am in the business. Now, if you can determine which cable goes to the room that you want to add cable, simply buy a three way splitter at radio shack and bring the cable from the outside, whether it is underground or aerial to the in portion of the splitter and put the existing cable and the new one to the other side and you are connected. There is no piracy involved here as long as you are paying for cable service. One more thing, be sure to buy a cable splitter that is rated to 1000 mhz so that you can see the entire spectrum.


----------



## fender4645

Has anyone received messages on their Tivo S3/HD lately about about adding KICUDT2 on channel 188, then moving it to 197, then adding KTVUDT on 188? I checked 188 and it's a Latin music channel, and 197 shows nothing (just says "Searching for signal...")


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13032377
> 
> 
> Are all of the analog stations simulcast in digital on Comcast? I'm in the non-upgraded pits of Santa Rosa currently.
> 
> 
> Monty



None of the analog channels are simulcast in digital in Santa Rosa. Santa Rosa is limited to 550MHz and there is no bandwidth available for simulcasting. After Santa Rosa is upgraded (they are working on this) they will probably start simulcasting eventually.


----------



## lmsyl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13039075
> 
> 
> Has anyone received messages on their Tivo S3/HD lately about about adding KICUDT2 on channel 188, then moving it to 197, then adding KTVUDT on 188? I checked 188 and it's a Latin music channel, and 197 shows nothing (just says "Searching for signal...")



Me too, but I do not care those channels.


----------



## boston_SF

I've scanned the thread, but I haven't seen anything posted...


Do any insiders know when the next round of HD channels are being added to Comcast in San Francisco, and what they may be?


Thanks!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmsyl* /forum/post/13039761
> 
> 
> Me too, but I do not care those channels.



I was just wondering if Comcast was planning on giving us access to both the analog and digital feeds of the network channels (right now you either get one or the other in simulcast areas). Don't know what the benefit would be to doing that...just curious.


----------



## davisdog

they do give you access to both...just plug the cable into your TV and use the built in Tuner to get Analog










I doubt they will put a separate analog channel in the guide though and make it available to tune to it on the STB...Doesnt make sense from their side, and as a consumer I dont see any benefits (unless you want a fuzzier picture that takes up more space on the DVR)


----------



## BoboTheDog

Hello -- I'm a DTV newbie in Milpitas (not in the untouched 'trailer park'); I just bought a Samsung DTB-H260F. I subscribe to Comcast 'standard' (analog) cable and Comcast Internet. I have a couple issues:


1) After running an auto-scan, I get KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED (and other stuff), but I cannot find KNTV-HD, KRON-HD, KICU-HD, etc. They are not showing up under their PSIP channel numbers. According to the Silicon Dust channel info for 95035, KNTV-HD and KRON-HD are on 116.1 and 131.8 respectively. But my auto-scan doesn't show anything higher than 114. Directly entering 116.1 also does not work. Do I have a cable problem, or is the Silicon Dust info wrong?


2) KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED show up under their PSIP numbers. Several other channels (KBCW, for example) do not. Is this just a problem with certain broadcasters not sending PSIP info, or do I have a problem?


3) I don't get any program guide info. Is that "just the way it is"?


4) Is Comcast using 'standard', HRC, or IRC? I've tried scanning both 'standard' and HRC.


TIA.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoboTheDog* /forum/post/13041784
> 
> 
> Hello -- I'm a DTV newbie in Milpitas (not in the untouched 'trailer park'); I just bought a Samsung DTB-H260F. I subscribe to Comcast 'standard' (analog) cable and Comcast Internet. I have a couple issues:
> 
> 
> 1) After running an auto-scan, I get KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED (and other stuff), but I cannot find KNTV-HD, KRON-HD, KICU-HD, etc. They are not showing up under their PSIP channel numbers. According to the Silicon Dust channel info for 95035, KNTV-HD and KRON-HD are on 116.1 and 131.8 respectively. But my auto-scan doesn't show anything higher than 114. Directly entering 116.1 also does not work. Do I have a cable problem, or is the Silicon Dust info wrong?
> 
> 
> 2) KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED show up under their PSIP numbers. Several other channels (KBCW, for example) do not. Is this just a problem with certain broadcasters not sending PSIP info, or do I have a problem?
> 
> 
> 3) I don't get any program guide info. Is that "just the way it is"?
> 
> 
> 4) Is Comcast using 'standard', HRC, or IRC? I've tried scanning both 'standard' and HRC.
> 
> 
> TIA.



Instead of entering 116.1, try entering 116 and hit OK. Then go to the channel list to see if the channel has been added. It would probably appear as 11-1 (or 33-1 in my non-upgraded area). If this works, do the similar thing for the other missing QAM channels.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoboTheDog* /forum/post/13041784
> 
> 
> 1) After running an auto-scan, I get KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED (and other stuff), but I cannot find KNTV-HD, KRON-HD, KICU-HD, etc. They are not showing up under their PSIP channel numbers. According to the Silicon Dust channel info for 95035, KNTV-HD and KRON-HD are on 116.1 and 131.8 respectively. But my auto-scan doesn't show anything higher than 114. Directly entering 116.1 also does not work. Do I have a cable problem, or is the Silicon Dust info wrong?
> 
> 
> 2) KTVU, KPIX, KGO and KQED show up under their PSIP numbers. Several other channels (KBCW, for example) do not. Is this just a problem with certain broadcasters not sending PSIP info, or do I have a problem?
> 
> 
> 3) I don't get any program guide info. Is that "just the way it is"?
> 
> 
> 4) Is Comcast using 'standard', HRC, or IRC? I've tried scanning both 'standard' and HRC.
> 
> 
> TIA.



To add to what CLau said:


2) Comcast doesn't pass along the PSIP info for some channels (some of the time). Go figure.


3) Yes, the OTA EPG info that's in the broadcast data is not passed along by Comcast on any channel. Go figure.


4) "standard".


----------



## BoboTheDog

Thanks for the prompt replies.


When I try 116, 11.1, or 131, I get a blue box that says 'weak or scrambled signal', which is Samsung's standard display for any channel on which it can't find a signal. FWIW, I have an amplifier on the cable, and the Samsung's 'signal strength' meter shows 10 bars which is max strength.


----------



## TPeterson

It seems that your Samsung is getting confused by the fact that there's an encrypted subchannel (ESPN, I think) on 116 along with KNTV. Check with Samsung for a firmware update to fix that.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13041224
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if Comcast was planning on giving us access to both the analog and digital feeds of the network channels (right now you either get one or the other in simulcast areas). Don't know what the benefit would be to doing that...just curious.



I checked the OTA feed the other day and KTVU was sending a SD color bar test signal in addition to the HD feed. KTVU might be preparing to lower the bitrate on the HD feed so they can add an SD feed. I doubt Comcast was making (channel numbering) space to number the ADS channels so they would be separate from the analog channel numbering.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13044818
> 
> 
> I checked the OTA feed the other day and KTVU was sending a SD color bar test signal in addition to the HD feed. KTVU might be preparing to lower the bitrate on the HD feed so they can add an SD feed. I doubt Comcast was making (channel numbering) space to number the ADS channels so they would be separate from the analog channel numbering.



Yeah, I didn't think so either. As davisdog said, there's really no benefit to doing so. Great...another sub channel that no one's going to watch but will take away bandwidth from the HD channel...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13044917
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think so either. As davisdog said, there's really no benefit to doing so. Great...another sub channel that no one's going to watch but will take away bandwidth from the HD channel...



The new KTVU sub channel is 188 and 622 on Comcast and 2-2 OTA and is called LATV, a Latin/English channel, sort of a Latin MTV. I watched it for a while last night and that will be the last time I watch it , a waste of bandwidth IMHO...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13044974
> 
> 
> The new KTVU sub channel is 188 and 622 on Comcast and 2-2 OTA and is called LATV, a Latin/English channel, sort of a Latin MTV. I watched it for a while last night and that will be the last time I watch it , a waste of bandwidth IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, as far as FOX Network programming(anything that isn't produced/aired locally) nothing will change. There will be no reduction in quality because of that new sub-channel. All FOX Network programming is handled by their splicer system at a fixed rate meaning what the station gets from the net goes out to the providers, Comcast/DBS/OTA.


I'm sort of surprised they haven't added a SC sooner given it has no effect on the network programming.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13044917
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think so either. As davisdog said, there's really no benefit to doing so. Great...another sub channel that no one's going to watch but will take away bandwidth from the HD channel...



See my reply to Mikef5 above. No worries on the net-fed programming.


Now, if it was any of the other stations in the area, then it would be of concern regarding bandwidth/PQ issues, but not KTVU.


----------



## bdu

Well, cable was out this morning, and as I was leaving I saw a truck connecting the buried line up to the neighborhood's cable lines up on the poles (this was at washington and charles in 94086). Question for those who've been through this: How long was the time between them stringing up the lines and that switchover to the new, upgraded, channel list?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13045880
> 
> 
> Well, as far as FOX Network programming(anything that isn't produced/aired locally) nothing will change. There will be no reduction in quality because of that new sub-channel. All FOX Network programming is handled by their splicer system at a fixed rate meaning what the station gets from the net goes out to the providers, Comcast/DBS/OTA.
> 
> 
> I'm sort of surprised they haven't added a SC sooner given it has no effect on the network programming.



The KTVU-HD stream is around 10.5Mbps right now and the KTVU-SD stream is around 2.2Mbps.


KPIX-HD is around 13.75Mbps and Null packet filler stream is around 11.1Mbps.


Looks like another reason we wouldn't see reduced bitrates is because we aren't even seeing existing bitrates used up







Even with KTVU-HD+KTVU-SD they are only using around 12.7Mbps and they have around 19Mbps for OTA.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13041916
> 
> 
> 3) Yes, the OTA EPG info that's in the broadcast data is not passed along by Comcast on any channel. Go figure.



My area gets between 4 - 10 hrs of OTA-style EPG guide data on the cable broadcast according to TSReader's EPG guide view. Don't know why, but for some channels it is the same as OTA. For others, it is fewer hours than the OTA EPG.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13046886
> 
> 
> The KTVU-HD stream is around 10.5Mbps right now and the KTVU-SD stream is around 2.2Mbps.
> 
> 
> KPIX-HD is around 13.75Mbps and Null packet filler stream is around 11.1Mbps.
> 
> 
> Looks like another reason we wouldn't see reduced bitrates is because we aren't even seeing existing bitrates used up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with KTVU-HD+KTVU-SD they are only using around 12.7Mbps and they have around 19Mbps for OTA.



I would check during primetime, something like Prison Break or Terminator, and see if it goes up. I think 15Mbps or so is the cap on the feed from the network. It's my understanding that the local station can't do anything to alter that rate from the network. So if something like Prison Break, or football, tops out at 10.5Mbps then it's the network and not KTVU that's throttling the bitrate.


----------



## jwpottberg

Sometime between 10pm last night (Wed) and this morning at 4am I was upgraded! (in the area southeast of Fremont/Mary off The Dalles) No STB, just a QAM tuner, had to re-scan all digital channels. A quick look shows all the regulars, NBC now shows 11.1 (was 33.1), plus I saw KBCW and KICU were added and a lot of others. Many dark channels that are obviously encrypted. Didn't finish looking at all of them, but the scan was seeing stuff well up to (physical cable) channel 120. Also getting FM broadcast stations on digital subchannels in the clear.


All analogs still there, but rearranged, and some new ones (have Extended Basic) - seems to match the latest lineup I got in the mail.


Jim in 94087


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13039075
> 
> 
> Has anyone received messages on their Tivo S3/HD lately about about adding KICUDT2 on channel 188, then moving it to 197, then adding KTVUDT on 188? I checked 188 and it's a Latin music channel, and 197 shows nothing (just says "Searching for signal...")



Comcast recently just added these channels:


188 - KTVU-DT LAT (LATV)

197 - KICU-DT2 (I believe is 36.2 OTA Korean channel)

622 - KTVU-DT LAT (LATV)


You can see this in the Comcast channel lineup on their website.



KTVU recently signed to bring LATV ( http://www.latv.com): 

http://www.foxbusiness.com/article/l..._467581_1.html 


Unfortunately right now, the channels guides on Tivo, zap2it, tvplanner, are all thinking 188 and 622 is KTVU-DT. I sent in a request this morning to TiVo support to correct this. Lets see if they do. However, I am able to recieve the new channels just fine this morning.


If you didn't notice either, ch 130 was added as well, Fox Business.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13045880
> 
> 
> Well, as far as FOX Network programming(anything that isn't produced/aired locally) nothing will change. There will be no reduction in quality because of that new sub-channel. All FOX Network programming is handled by their splicer system at a fixed rate meaning what the station gets from the net goes out to the providers, Comcast/DBS/OTA.
> 
> 
> I'm sort of surprised they haven't added a SC sooner given it has no effect on the network programming.



Jim,


If you remember a while back they did have a sub channel on 2-2 but did away with it and where just running the main channel. When they would have scheduling problems ( like the Giants playing and House on at the same time ) they would move the scheduled program to the sub channel and show the game on the main channel. After they dropped the sub channel they used KICU to show programs that had those type of scheduling problems.


There's nothing wrong with the sub channeling programing on KTVU, it's just not my cup of tea, that was my point. You know me, if it's not HD or sports I'm just not interested

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## soccerfan2

Here in Sunnyvale (upgraded area) I can no longer receive the English Audio feed for Gol Tv. It's Spanish all the time irrespective of whatever audio option( Channel Default, English, Spanish ..) I choose on my cable box. What I can recall, earlier it used to switch based on the selection. I can still see that on other channels (i.e. HBO) but not on Gol Tv anymore. Did anyone see the same or similar problem?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soccerfan2* /forum/post/13048996
> 
> 
> Here in Sunnyvale (upgraded area) I can no longer receive the English Audio feed for Gol Tv. It's Spanish all the time irrespective of whatever audio option( Channel Default, English, Spanish ..) I choose on my cable box. What I can recall, earlier it used to switch based on the selection. I can still see that on other channels (i.e. HBO) but not on Gol Tv anymore. Did anyone see the same or similar problem?



Perhaps Gol changed it's SAP feed. I don't think Comcast any control of those feeds.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13047166
> 
> 
> Sometime between 10pm last night (Wed) and this morning at 4am I was upgraded! (in the area southeast of Fremont/Mary off The Dalles) No STB, just a QAM tuner, had to re-scan all digital channels. A quick look shows all the regulars, NBC now shows 11.1 (was 33.1), plus I saw KBCW and KICU were added and a lot of others. Many dark channels that are obviously encrypted. Didn't finish looking at all of them, but the scan was seeing stuff well up to (physical cable) channel 120. Also getting FM broadcast stations on digital subchannels in the clear.
> 
> 
> All analogs still there, but rearranged, and some new ones (have Extended Basic) - seems to match the latest lineup I got in the mail.
> 
> 
> Jim in 94087



Update: Digital cable channels pretty much match silicondust.com. Highlights for QAM users:


PSIP channels for KTVU 2.1, 2.2 - KCBS 5.1 - KGO 7.1, 7.2, 7.3 - KQED 9.1, 9.2 (HD and Encore SD) - KNTV 11.1 (no longer 33.1)


Other non-PSIP (your subchannels may vary):

84.8 Comcast Sports Net

91.1 KQED V-me (Spanish)

91.2 KQED World

91.8 KQED Kids

92.1 KBCW-44 *HD*

95.1-95.30 FM Broadcast stations

97.5 TV Guide channel (no longer on Analog 11)

116.2 KNTV Weather Plus (should be 11.2?)

118.50 CSPAN 3

119.12 CSPAN 2

122.1 KICU-36 *HD*

126.1 Color Bars

131.1 KRON-4 *HD*


Plus a host of duplicates of analogs in various places.

The old Music Choice channels which were in the clear are no longer










Jim


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13047040
> 
> 
> I would check during primetime, something like Prison Break or Terminator, and see if it goes up. I think 15Mbps or so is the cap on the feed from the network. It's my understanding that the local station can't do anything to alter that rate from the network. So if something like Prison Break, or football, tops out at 10.5Mbps then it's the network and not KTVU that's throttling the bitrate.



Looks better. CBS still pushes it more than FOX.

CBS/KPIX DT - 17.6Mbps CSI

FOX/KTVUHD - 15.1Mbps Don't forget the Lyrics

FOX/KTVU-SD - 2.2Mbps


----------



## masoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soccerfan2* /forum/post/13048996
> 
> 
> Here in Sunnyvale (upgraded area) I can no longer receive the English Audio feed for Gol Tv. It's Spanish all the time irrespective of whatever audio option( Channel Default, English, Spanish ..) I choose on my cable box. What I can recall, earlier it used to switch based on the selection. I can still see that on other channels (i.e. HBO) but not on Gol Tv anymore. Did anyone see the same or similar problem?



I'm in Berkeley, and we haven't gotten the English audio for a few years now. OK by me, since I speak Spanish ... I miss the Hudsonisms, but otherwise I'm fine. But it's been awhile since I had the choice. The On Demand GOL highlights are often (always?) in English, though, if you need a Hudson fix.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13051058
> 
> 
> Looks better. CBS still pushes it more than FOX.
> 
> CBS/KPIX DT - 17.6Mbps CSI
> 
> FOX/KTVUHD - 15.1Mbps Don't forget the Lyrics
> 
> FOX/KTVU-SD - 2.2Mbps



I figured it would, and if I'm not mistaken, that might even be a constant bitrate feed from the network.


----------



## Dragunov1

Comcast just changed the upstream modulation from QPSK to 16 QAM for me and that fixed a lot of problems with the internet







Now with the more bandwidth its stable and fast even druing peak hours. This is for Sunnyvale, Rebuilt Area.


----------



## cstar

Received the upgrade notice in the mail yesterday saying Los Gatos upgrades will happen during the weeks of March 7th through April 7th.


New Channels include:


5 new analog channels

3 new limited basic digital channels

3 new digital starter channels

28 new digital classic channels

15 new digital preferred channels

10 new sports entertainment channels

38 new international channels

16 new premium channels

18 new HD channels

new pay-per-view and digital FM services.


Let's hope it all goes well..


----------



## davisdog

I saw Cablecom out working on Quito (which borders LosGatos/Saratoga) yesterday.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13051058
> 
> 
> Looks better. CBS still pushes it more than FOX.
> 
> CBS/KPIX DT - 17.6Mbps CSI
> 
> FOX/KTVUHD - 15.1Mbps Don't forget the Lyrics
> 
> FOX/KTVU-SD - 2.2Mbps



Makes sense, Fox is 720p, CBS is 1080i.


720p = 55.3 MBps uncompressed


1080i = 62.2 MBps uncompressed


(480i = 10.4 MBps)


----------



## bdu

Well, after cable being out yesterday morning, and seeing them stringing new lines up the poles, when I got home last night all my analog channels looked like complete crap. I assume this means we're on the new lines with the old channel list (since the new channels aren't there yet), yeah?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13057335
> 
> 
> Makes sense, Fox is 720p, CBS is 1080i.
> 
> 
> 720p = 55.3 MBps uncompressed
> 
> 
> 1080i = 62.2 MBps uncompressed
> 
> 
> (480i = 10.4 MBps)



Compressed bitrate can be adjusted independent of raw pixel rate so I wouldn't necessarily say it makes sense on those grounds. There are poor quality lower bitrate shows on both 720p and 1080i as well as better quality higher bitrate shows. A good quality 720p show can have higher bitrate than a poor quality 1080i show. On the other hand, until you reach transparency, compressed bitrate is directly (as in one goes up, the other goes up) related to picture quality for a particular encoding.


For example, KQED, which is also 1080i was transmitting around 13.9Mbps which is less than Fox even though the raw pixel rate is higher for KQED. There are also cases where the content makes a difference. For example it takes much lower bitrate to encode a 1080i whitescreen than an action film at 720p, again independent of raw pixel rate.


----------



## walk

I know, but it makes sense if you start with a higher bit-rate that you'd end up with a higher bit-rate.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13058340
> 
> 
> I know, but it makes sense if you start with a higher bit-rate that you'd end up with a higher bit-rate.



That's why I pointed out KQED, higher raw pixel rate, lower compressed rate.


In the old days when they were pretty much the only HD eye candy they used to be much higher, but then they got on the multi-cast wagon.


Keenan is saying FOX is limiting everything to 15Mbps so we will not see higher bitrate from network sourced material from them and since that leaves plenty of headroom for an SD channel, adding one will not have any effect on PQ.


----------



## mr. wally

how come there's no fios in the bay area?


verizon is the telephone provider in los gatos where i live and i haven't heard a pip about fios from them.


my sister lives in northern va. and has fios and 2 hd tvs. she says it better than cable and way better than d* or e*.


i want my fios!


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> 720p = 55.3 MBps uncompressed
> 
> 
> 1080i = 62.2 MBps uncompressed
> 
> 
> (480i = 10.4 MBps)



Try multiplying that by a factor of 12 or so. No one uses 1 bit per pixel video, that would be true "black & white" only, not even gray










But anyway 15 MBps is reasonable for 720p IMO. Reserve your hatred for stretcho-vision channels & 10 Mbps 1080i IMO.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen Tu* /forum/post/13058733
> 
> 
> Try multiplying that by a factor of 12 or so. No one uses 1 bit per pixel video, that would be true "black & white" only, not even gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway 15 MBps is reasonable for 720p IMO.



I just converted his number into a pixel rate, but since you bring it up, factor of 3 since he specified MBytes/sec.


Personally IMO if I can see macroblocking on motion or transition scenes and there is bandwidth to spare, they should push the bitrate higher. Therefore reasonable bitrate to me depends on the source material rather than a fixed #. Of course if your bitrate is good enough for the most challenging material it'll be good enough for the easier stuff like evening news.


----------



## diskus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/13053703
> 
> 
> Received the upgrade notice in the mail yesterday saying Los Gatos upgrades will happen during the weeks of March 7th through April 7th.
> 
> 
> New Channels include:
> 
> 
> 5 new analog channels
> 
> 3 new limited basic digital channels
> 
> 3 new digital starter channels
> 
> 28 new digital classic channels
> 
> 15 new digital preferred channels
> 
> 10 new sports entertainment channels
> 
> 38 new international channels
> 
> 16 new premium channels
> 
> 18 new HD channels
> 
> new pay-per-view and digital FM services.
> 
> 
> Let's hope it all goes well..



no word in this part o town


----------



## walk

Oops times 3, yeah. I wasn't sure if I got that right..


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/13053703
> 
> 
> Received the upgrade notice in the mail yesterday saying Los Gatos upgrades will happen during the weeks of March 7th through April 7th.



I got it, too. At long last...


Does anyone know if we will be able to upgrade our STBs once the new cable is online? My friends who live in the higer BW areas seem to have newer, sleeker boxes.


----------



## rfr

Suddenly, language support for GolTV works perfectly. I set the cable box language default to English and it's in English! I was never able to make this work until today. (It just popped up in English and I tested it to be sure that GolTV wasn't just sending out English on the Spanish channel. Nope, the cable box can actually select which language to play, even on recorded material.) Wonderful!


Anyone know what changed?


----------



## fender4645

I'll try to keep this brief since it's way off topic, however some people have brought up the fact that they're getting slow Internet speeds with Comcast HSI. I've been battling this since I moved to my new house 3 months ago. For some reason, they gave me the ARRIS cable modem with VoIP capability (I don't have digital phone with Comcast). With this modem I was getting very slow speeds (400-700kbps) hitting various servers throughout the US (using the broadband.net speed test). The only time I'd get decent speeds is when going to local servers in the Bay Area. After numerous power cycles, a visit by a Comcast tech, and two modem swaps, I finally made them give me an old Moto Surfboard modem. Whala!! Speeds are averaging around 6-9mbps regardless of the server I'm hitting.


I've read some various posts online about this modem possibly being "capped", however I'm thinking there's something wrong with the routing tables in the firmware that gets pushed down (that could explain why I could fast speeds to certain servers but not others). I did a bunch of other tests before I swapped that support this (you can PM offline if you're interested). I just thought I'd bring it to people's attention if you're having speed issues.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13067362
> 
> 
> I've read some various posts online about this modem possibly being "capped", however I'm thinking there's something wrong with the routing tables in the firmware that gets pushed down (that could explain why I could fast speeds to certain servers but not others). I did a bunch of other tests before I swapped that support this (you can PM offline if you're interested). I just thought I'd bring it to people's attention if you're having speed issues.



There's a bad config somewhere. My Arris 402 has been a consistent performer for a year and a half. I've got standard "silver" HSI service


----------



## bdu

I received a little love note from comcast yesterday saying that my upgrade timeframe (in 94086) has now been bumped from 1/17-2/18 to 2/21-3/21.


A perfect example of how there *really* needs to be competition in this space... any company with half an eye to not losing a customer knows that they need to be careful to manage expectations. You don't send a notice to customers saying "Congratulations, we're doing this awesome thing for you in this timeframe" and then not deliver it.


Given the kind of rate increases I've had in the last year or two, I figure I'm already paying for the upgrade...


----------



## walk

Well if it makes you feel any better, we are all paying for your upgrades










As far as HSI speeds, the older Motorola (5100?) doesn't work well with ex-ATTBI areas (which is all of the bay area I think, at least ones that were upgraded before Comcast) but I don't know about the newer ones. When I first moved to Petaluma in 2004 they gave me one and it never worked right (slow speeds, especially upload which would often not pass 50k) so I purchased my own Linksys modem.


Anyway, with Speedboost you should be hitting 20Mb+ on downloads and 1.5Mb on uploads, under the right conditions.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdu* /forum/post/13070025
> 
> 
> I received a little love note from comcast yesterday saying that my upgrade timeframe (in 94086) has now been bumped from 1/17-2/18 to 2/21-3/21.
> 
> 
> A perfect example of how there *really* needs to be competition in this space... any company with half an eye to not losing a customer knows that they need to be careful to manage expectations. You don't send a notice to customers saying "Congratulations, we're doing this awesome thing for you in this timeframe" and then not deliver it.
> 
> 
> Given the kind of rate increases I've had in the last year or two, I figure I'm already paying for the upgrade...



That's not good. I'm in 94087, and was expecting a December 15 upgrade completion date. So now it may be late March. A 3 month slip is really serious, given that the December date was announced via the postcard in November.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/13058596
> 
> 
> how come there's no fios in the bay area?
> 
> 
> verizon is the telephone provider in los gatos where i live and i haven't heard a pip about fios from them.
> 
> 
> my sister lives in northern va. and has fios and 2 hd tvs. she says it better than cable and way better than d* or e*.
> 
> 
> i want my fios!



Do a search in this thread for FIOS. You'll see my posts (Rants) about it. We'll never have FIOS here (even where Verizon is the local telco in Los Gatos), and may not see widespread rollout of FTTP (Fiber to the Premises) in our lifetime.


But hey, maybe *one hundred years from now, if you are lucky to be alive by then, we'll get to enjoy these kinds of services.*


Until then, all we have is cable, dsl, and FTTN (fiber to the node) u-verse.


----------



## Ace of Space

I'm in South san Jose, 95123, and all of my channels are out. I get the "This channel should be available shortly" message on all channels. On TV's without a cable box things are working though. Anyone else having this problem? I'm about to give Comcast a call.


Update: I just called and they are aware of the outage in my area and are working on it.


----------



## bdu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13070062
> 
> 
> Well if it makes you feel any better, we are all paying for your upgrades



And, as I've probably mentioned before, those of us in areas with 550mHz have been paying more for less for many years now, while those in 750/860mHz areas have benefitted! ;0)


----------



## tskrainar

Anyone else notice/feel that PQ for digital channels has gone to total crap in the last few weeks? When my area was upgraded (Sunnyvale 94089, 11/07), they switched me over to ADS (I have a CableCARD). The basic+expanded channels looked slightly different (i.e. _very_ minor compression artifacts), so I really didn't care. But it seems that as of a few weeks ago, the bitrates have dropped dramatically.


On the basic+expanded channels, I'm now seeing a _ton_ of compression artifacts, and on the "traditional" digital tier (I only have Digital Classic), it basically feels like I'm watching a YouTube video most of the time. Seriously -- when there are MPEG artifacts _constantly_ surrounding the (non-moving!) network insignias at the bottom of the screen... that's taking it a little too far. Thankfully, HD still looks great (hell, even better now that everything else looks like crap).


I'm completely at a loss (no pun intended) to understand this scenario.


Upgrade from 550? Check.

Lots more bandwidth for new channels? Check.

Available bandwidth for existing channels? Check.

Squeeze down bitrates until everything (except HD) looks like YouTube? Check.....


Even before the upgrades, when I sent my Moto 6200 back in exchange for a CableCARD, I noticed a *vast* improvement in digital PQ with the card. If the digital decoder in the current Moto boxen is as bad as the 6200, I couldn't possibly imagine how crappy digital-tier channels would look with a box at these bitrates.


Unfortunately, I don't have any equipment to empirically confirm my (clearly subjective) observations, so... what do you guys think?


----------



## sfhub

Don't really notice any difference in my area. Digital classic SD channels have always looked like crap (to me). They are usually around 528x480i at around 1.8-2.2Mbps. The ADS channels have always been noticably better at 704x480i at 2.2-3.6Mbps. I just checked at that is still the case so I think you are seeing a localized issue.


----------



## pondria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13069090
> 
> 
> There's a bad config somewhere. My Arris 402 has been a consistent performer for a year and a half. I've got standard "silver" HSI service



So, what router do you use , if you do ? Popular Linksys routers are all limited to 10 Mbps for WAN side. In order to get the faster speed, I need to directly connect to the Cable Modem. Anyone knows the router that can go higher on WAN side ?


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13071375
> 
> 
> Don't really notice any difference in my area. Digital classic SD channels have always looked like crap (to me). They are usually around 528x480i at around 1.8-2.2Mbps. The ADS channels have always been noticably better at 704x480i at 2.2-3.6Mbps. I just checked at that is still the case so I think you are seeing a localized issue.



The ADS channels are certainly better than the "classic" digital SD channels, but I've observed a significant degradation in PQ overall (both tiers). You might be right about it being a localized issue -- I'm hoping it's related to other upgrades currently underway in the Sunnyvale area (they're all the same headend, aren't they? maybe not...), but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/13072865
> 
> 
> So, what router do you use , if you do ? Popular Linksys routers are all limited to 10 Mbps for WAN side. In order to get the faster speed, I need to directly connect to the Cable Modem. Anyone knows the router that can go higher on WAN side ?



Stock Linksys WRT54G v6.


----------



## Mikef5

This might interest people that have Comcast's Internet service and have the need for speed







.

I found it while reading the San Jose Mercury News today .......

http://www.mercurynews.com/vindu/ci_8228560 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13078535
> 
> 
> This might interest people that have Comcast's Internet service and have the need for speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I found it while reading the San Jose Mercury News today .......
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/vindu/ci_8228560
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's really good. And if anyone is interested in gaming, this service includes subscription to IGN, FilePlanet and some other places like that.


I'm seriously thinking on upgrading now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13078948
> 
> 
> That's really good. And if anyone is interested in gaming, this service includes subscription to IGN, FilePlanet and some other places like that.
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking on upgrading now.



I'm waiting for DOCSIS 3.0 to be implemented and then I'll make the move from DSL to Comcast Internet but you're right this is a good first start










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Linksys BEFSR41 - 4-port 10/100 router/switch, runs at 100mbps.


wish I could find a good cheap one that did gigabit


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13078535
> 
> 
> This might interest people that have Comcast's Internet service and have the need for speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I found it while reading the San Jose Mercury News today .......
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/vindu/ci_8228560
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I just saw this and I am thrilled! We never thought Blast! would come here since we don't have widespread FTTP service here, but here it is!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> The cable-modem service, called Blast, will cost $67 a month by itself, $53 if you also have Comcast cable TV or $10 if you get any of the Philadelphia company's Triple Play TV-Internet-phone packages.



Yikes, a lot of pure profit in that internet service eh?










Now the question is, will the recently upgraded areas get it as soon as they're lit up?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13079304
> 
> 
> I just saw this and I am thrilled! We never thought Blast! would come here since we don't have widespread FTTP service here, but here it is!



There is one slight problem with the online article and the newspaper article that I read. I'll ask Mr. J. for a clarification on it before I get annoyed but it seems ( according to the newspaper version of the article ) that some areas will not get this on it's initial roll out. Guess which areas..... think SaraMilGatos....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13079146
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for DOCSIS 3.0 to be implemented and then I'll make the move from DSL to Comcast Internet but you're right this is a good first start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I finally got rid of AT&T's DSL a few months ago, I got tired of them playing games with the connection speed vs the rate being paid. Been pretty happy with Comcast's HSI, although the upload speed seems a little sketchy at times.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13079400
> 
> 
> There is one slight problem with the online article and the newspaper article that I read. I'll ask Mr. J. for a clarification on it before I get annoyed but it seems ( according to the newspaper version of the article ) that some areas will not get this on it's initial roll out. Guess which areas..... think SaraMilGatos....
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well the Merc article did say "Most of the Bay Area Territory."


I am sorry that Saratoga, Milpitas, and Los Gatos gets the shaft. Hopefully that will end soon.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13079383
> 
> 
> Yikes, a lot of pure profit in that internet service eh?



In Verizon FIOS country, I believe the 16/2 tier costs about $50/month so it's right on point.


And of course they charge an arm and a leg if you don't get any other Comcast services. That's just how it goes.

*But this is still huge news as Comcast is now rolling out faster service to non-FIOS areas. Most of us and even industry experts never thought that would happen. I wonder if Comcast Blast does well here, will Verizon rethink plans brining FIOS here? Or will Paxio consider widespread rollout? I think Blast's subscription numbers will give them an idea.*


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13079420
> 
> 
> I finally got rid of AT&T's DSL a few months ago, I got tired of them playing games with the connection speed vs the rate being paid. Been pretty happy with Comcast's HSI, although the upload speed seems a little sketchy at times.



I use Sonic Net ( reseller of AT&T ) and have had zero problems with my service and their customer service is probably the best I've ever seen, it will be hard to give that up for just a little increase in download speed. Now when DOCSIS 3 gets implemented the speeds will be much higher than that, in the 50-100 Mbps range, and will be a definite reason for me to switch.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pondria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13079238
> 
> 
> Linksys BEFSR41 - 4-port 10/100 router/switch, runs at 100mbps.
> 
> wish I could find a good cheap one that did gigabit



Guys, who are excited about the new Comacst high speed, again, what Router would you use ?


As Walk misunderstands, the popular Linksys routers are all 10/100, meaning that the connection between the Cable Model and the WAN port of the router is only 10 Mbps. Even today, I'm capped at around 9.0 Mbps.


----------



## Keenan

From the Chronicle,

_The latest upgrade is not available in Los Gatos, Monte Sereno, Milpitas, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Half Moon Bay, Pescadero, La Honda, Santa Rosa, Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo and all of Mendocino County._

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../BUQ5USL6E.DTL 



Mikef5, can we get Mr. J to confirm the above? Those all look like current or recently upgraded from 550 areas. Question is, we will get the service if the upgrade to 1Ghz has been done?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pondria* /forum/post/13079775
> 
> 
> Guys, who are excited about the new Comacst high speed, again, what Router would you use ?
> 
> 
> As Walk misunderstands, the popular Linksys routers are all 10/100, meaning that the connection between the Cable Model and the WAN port of the router is only 10 Mbps. Even today, I'm capped at around 9.0 Mbps.



I use a Dlink DIR-655, a little pricey but I got a deal on it at Newegg($115) one day sale thing awhile back, it's been working great. Very flexible with a lot of setup/functionality options.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13079913
> 
> 
> From the Chronicle,
> 
> _The latest upgrade is not available in Los Gatos, Monte Sereno, Milpitas, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, Half Moon Bay, Pescadero, La Honda, Santa Rosa, Hayward, San Leandro, San Lorenzo and all of Mendocino County._
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl.../BUQ5USL6E.DTL
> 
> 
> 
> Mikef5, can we get Mr. J to confirm the above? Those all look like current or recently upgraded from 550 areas. Question is, we will get the service if the upgrade to 1Ghz has been done?



Just got a clarification from Mr. J. and the newly upgraded areas will be getting Blast when they do their initial roll out along with the rest of the Bay Area. When the upgrades are completed in the areas that are still in the process of upgrading they will get Blast when their upgrades are complete.


So, it short, if you're already upgraded and that includes the newly upgraded areas, you will get Blast when it's implemented. The rest will get it when their upgrades are completed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM

This is very good news. I had heard that the local GM had finally decided to push this as a way of halting defections to DirecTV, and I think the chicago market had had good experience with it too.


I do agree that you'll have to look at the routers that you use and make sure they can handle the new speeds without slowing things down, esp. if you are using traffic shaping and other techniques to impose prioritization of various applications. Doing 16 Mbps is really not that hard, even with some of the older gear, but a lot of this stuff starts falling apart if you use all the features, etc...


A good way to see is to look and see what equipment has worked well in FIOS markets since they have had even higher speeds for some time already.


----------



## fender4645

Has anyone signed up yet? The SFGate article mentioned that you might need to get a "newer" modem as well.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13080026
> 
> 
> I use a Dlink DIR-655, a little pricey but I got a deal on it at Newegg($115) one day sale thing awhile back, it's been working great. Very flexible with a lot of setup/functionality options.



I have the same one as well. My only gripe is that you can't do MAC address filtering for just wireless...it's either none or ALL devices (both wireless and wired).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13080197
> 
> 
> I have the same one as well. My only gripe is that you can't do MAC address filtering for just wireless...it's either none or ALL devices (both wireless and wired).



Maybe the newer 855 does?


----------



## tyre

I have a tech coming to my house tomorrow to install digital cable/phone/internet. I opted for the DVR for an extra $13 bucks a month. I'm new to digital cable and DVRs (1st time for both) so I have a quick question. Will I need to provide my own HDMI cable or will the tech take care of this?


Any other tips/tricks for a newbie?


----------



## zeldor

it doesnt get turned on until the 22nd of this month.

it will be automatic (at least for business) and the same price.

for residential service I dont know.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13080178
> 
> 
> Has anyone signed up yet? The SFGate article mentioned that you might need to get a "newer" modem as well.


----------



## davisdog

Anybody remember the old TCI @Home service we used to get when Cable Modems first came out (pre-comcast) back in the stone age..Pretty Amazing that we are just now getting cable modem service that surpasses those speeds before the "Capping"...If I remember right I was getting 7M/800k







It may have been faster, but the old Harddrives back then were smoking sucking it down that fast










btw, as Keenan noted comcast, this upgraded speed (and the premium $'s you pay for it) is almost Pure Profit...The upgraded networks have plenty of extra bandwidth and they just have to send a simple command to the modem to increase the Cap (I presume)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13080870
> 
> 
> btw, as Keenan noted comcast, this upgraded speed (and the premium $'s you pay for it) is almost Pure Profit...The upgraded networks have plenty of extra bandwidth and they just have to send a simple command to the modem to increase the Cap (I presume)



Yeah. My take is I'd be willing to upgrade just for the increased upload speed. My guess is having the extra dl bandwidth won't be that different since most sites will cap your download WAY before it gets to the 16mbps threshold. The people who will benefit will be those that download large files simultaneously from different sites. The ul speed though will definitely be beneficial for me. I can crank up my Vonage bandwidth cap w/o affecting other things that I'm doing online.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13080178
> 
> 
> Has anyone signed up yet? The SFGate article mentioned that you might need to get a "newer" modem as well.



Not for me in Newark, CA. I called to upgrade (I had 6mbps service) and they said I didn't need anything new or need to do anything.


They claim I have it now, but I'll check when I get home tonight.


Apparently if you had the 8mbps tier, you're getting blast now, no extra charge. But that didn't apply to me since I had 6mbps.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13081099
> 
> 
> Yeah. My take is I'd be willing to upgrade just for the increased upload speed.



Exactly. With the 6mbps tier, I had problems with XBOX live if my wife was using internet bandwidth on her laptop (usually in the form of an online game of her own OR p2p). It was because of our limited upload bandwidth. (6mbps tier has 384kbps upload, blast has 2mbps. It's more than 5 times as fast! The upload increase from 6mbps tier to blast blows away the d/l speed increase)


Now we are hoping that we can both do our own thing on the internet without affecting each other (especially her usage affecting my XBOX live).


----------



## zalusky

So with all that speed and Docsis3 coming will Comcast be changing their policy on bandwidth.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13082638
> 
> 
> Not for me in Newark, CA. I called to upgrade (I had 6mbps service) and they said I didn't need anything new or need to do anything.
> 
> 
> They claim I have it now, but I'll check when I get home tonight.
> 
> 
> Apparently if you had the 8mbps tier, you're getting blast now, no extra charge. But that didn't apply to me since I had 6mbps.



I do have it, but it seems that powerboost is gone. It's just 16/2, except that speed tests show it to be more like 13/3.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13080197
> 
> 
> I have the same one as well. My only gripe is that you can't do MAC address filtering for just wireless...it's either none or ALL devices (both wireless and wired).



MAC addresses are easily spoofed anyways. The only security worth setting is WPA.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13088091
> 
> 
> MAC addresses are easily spoofed anyways. The only security worth setting is WPA.



Easy is a relative term. I'm less worried about packet sniffers and close-proximity hackers then I am about my neighbors stealing my Internet connection.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13088248
> 
> 
> Easy is a relative term. I'm less worried about packet sniffers and close-proximity hackers then I am about my neighbors stealing my Internet connection.



WPA addresses both, no?


----------



## fender4645

Yeah, it does. I've just had problems with certain devices and WPA in the past. I have multiple routers and WAP's throughout the house and I've always had trouble getting them all to play nicely together with the various encryption types. I haven't tried in a while...maybe it's time I revisit.


----------



## NeilPeart

Regarding the new "Blast" service - I am in a newly (as of January) upgraded area of Sunnyvale (94086 from 550MHz to 1GHz) and apparently the service is not offered in my area yet. I am unsure why since the infrastructure is now present and they have upgraded the upload to 16QAM. Pappy, I would actually prefer the 13/3 that you are experiencing to the advertised 16/2 since I could rarely saturate more than 12Mbps downstream but I would utilize at least 6Mbps uploads if I had such a capability (so any increase in upload is a great thing). If only Verizon offered their 20/20Mbps symmetrical service here (or any FiOS at all) - this would probably also reduce the price premium of Comcast's service. A man can dream..oh yes, a man can dream...


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13070586
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread for FIOS. You'll see my posts (Rants) about it. We'll never have FIOS here (even where Verizon is the local telco in Los Gatos), and may not see widespread rollout of FTTP (Fiber to the Premises) in our lifetime.
> 
> 
> But hey, maybe *one hundred years from now, if you are lucky to be alive by then, we'll get to enjoy these kinds of services.*
> 
> 
> Until then, all we have is cable, dsl, and FTTN (fiber to the node) u-verse.



did the search like you suggested and was very disappointed with the news -

or lack thereof.


makes no sense why verizon is not providing fios at least in its telco service areas. the density here is the same as in northern va where my sister lives and fios is widely available there. los gatos is an upscale market where people have hd tvs and can afford whatever they want to charge for fios service.


i'm really getting sick of the corps making decisions for us consumers. we don't get to choose, they choose for us. just like the hd dvd/blu ray battle. it's not consumers choosing which format, the studios and netflix are making the decision for us.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13085971
> 
> 
> I do have it, but it seems that powerboost is gone. It's just 16/2, except that speed tests show it to be more like 13/3.




I just did the upgrade and I'm getting 3 Mbps up everywhere. I'm getting anywhere from 9 to 22 Mbps down. I did my tests at http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## walk

soo with all the speed increases I wonder if they have increased the cap?


best guess was about 100 gigabytes per month - go over that and you'll get a nasty TOS letter, throttled speed, and eventually dropped.


I mean at 16Mbps that's only about 14 hours....


----------



## walk

fixed, but the math is still correct.


16 Mbits = 2 MB.


2 MB /sec = 7.2 GB /hour = 13.89 hours before you reach 100 GB transferred (with a fully saturated link)


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/13091348
> 
> 
> did the search like you suggested and was very disappointed with the news -
> 
> or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> makes no sense why verizon is not providing fios at least in its telco service areas. the density here is the same as in northern va where my sister lives and fios is widely available there. los gatos is an upscale market where people have hd tvs and can afford whatever they want to charge for fios service.
> 
> 
> i'm really getting sick of the corps making decisions for us consumers. we don't get to choose, they choose for us. just like the hd dvd/blu ray battle. it's not consumers choosing which format, the studios and netflix are making the decision for us.



Well from bugging Vindu Goel of the Merc and getting him to call Verizon, Verizon looks at its telco markets as regions, not by city.


So for the Bay Area, they are looking at

Parts of Los Gatos, Morgan Hill, and Gilroy. They determined there wouldn't be enough subs to justify the expenses. I believe this is because they expect the people in parts of Los Gatos to sign up, but don't expect nearly as much in Morgan Hill, and very few in Gilroy. If you get petitions signed in the Bay Area Verizon territory, you might get Verizon to change their mind.


For Comcast, bringing Blast here is *unprecedented* because they've *never* brought Blast into a non-fios market until bringing it here. I think that means Comcast is looking to compete with FIOS in two ways:


1.) Head to head in FIOS markets


2.) Raking in profits in markets FIOS chooses to ignore.


Number 1 was the given, and the priority considering FIOS was brought into many Comcast markets. Number 2 is now the logical extension we are seeing now:


If Verizon wants to crap on us, fine. Comcast will hook us up and take our money that Verizon doesn't want. When Verizon sees how much money Comcast rakes in here from ultra high speed internet, Verizon might change their mind about Northern California, you never know.


Blast is just the first thing to come. Docsis 3.0 will come out soon and Comcast will not shortchange us on it. They'll probably bring it here in 2009 with symmetrical speed goodness, like 20/20. Although it doesn't need to be symmetrical as long as its huge up and down. 50/10 would be okay too, so would 100/10, or 100/20. I doubt Comcast with Docsis 3.0 will offer 100/100, but you better believe I'll take it if offered, even if it is $150/month (Paxio is $145/mo for 100/100).


To hell with Verizon or Paxio if Comcast delivers.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13092630
> 
> 
> soo with all the speed increases I wonder if they have increased the cap?
> 
> 
> best guess was about 100 gigabytes per month - go over that and you'll get a nasty TOS letter, throttled speed, and eventually dropped.
> 
> 
> I mean at 16Mbps that's only about 14 hours....



The limit is reported to be *200* gig

http://consumerist.com/consumer/leak...rks-301316.php


----------



## walk

Ok so, about a day and change to hit the cap..










Though don't ask me where people are going to put 200 GB of data... every month.... But 16mbits is enough to stream decent HD video, so if ... well IF you found a place that served it up in the first place... if you watched 2 hours of that a day, you'd be rudely TOSed by about the 14th of the month...


Speaking of VOD, does anyone know what "SRM-20" error means? That's what I get about 80% of the time I try and use On Demand.


----------



## juancmjr

Today I received Comcast's nice glossy flier spelling out what channels are coming with the upgrade, dependent on what tier service I pay for. It states that within approximately 3 weeks of receiving the flier the new services will be available, most notably VOD and phone service. woo hoo???


----------



## jharkin

I upgraded from 6Mbps to Blast yesterday and was told it would take effect today. I've power-cycled my modem a couple of times but I'm just getting 11.6/1.6 now to the SF test site. Here's my results to the LA server rsra13 used:

 


Are different parts of the Bay Area getting upgraded on different days?


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13093283
> 
> 
> If Verizon wants to crap on us, fine. Comcast will hook us up and take our money that Verizon doesn't want. When Verizon sees how much money Comcast rakes in here from ultra high speed internet, Verizon might change their mind about Northern California, you never know.



If that's Verizon's attitude, they'll be in for a rude awakening. High-paid geeks willing to shell out for ultra-high speed internet access, *here*? Nah, that doesn't sound like _this_ market.










That said, ain't competition grand?










I've never understood why such a (the?) definitively tech-savvy region (with a very high average household income to boot) seems to be the last place on earth to get the latest-and-greatest features. I understand Comcast had an uphill battle to fight infrastructure-wise after taking over from AT&T, but...


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/13095792
> 
> 
> I upgraded from 6Mbps to Blast yesterday and was told it would take effect today. I've power-cycled my modem a couple of times but I'm just getting 11.6/1.6 now to the SF test site. Here's my results to the LA server rsra13 used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are different parts of the Bay Area getting upgraded on different days?



Everyone should have the same. That looks too low for the upload speed.


In my case, the change took effect at the moment. I just waited 5 minutes, just in case. Also, i didn't reset my modem or router. So the change was really transparent for me.


----------



## quessfan

So, does anybody else suffering from service outage? I am also in San Jose, 95112 since last night. I assumed it was related to the upgrade. I guess I have to call Comcast tomorrow morning.


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13095415
> 
> 
> Today I received Comcast's nice glossy flier spelling out what channels are coming with the upgrade, dependent on what tier service I pay for. It states that within approximately 3 weeks of receiving the flier the new services will be available, most notably VOD and phone service. woo hoo???



I got my flyer about 4 weeks ago and Comcast is now saying my address has a target date of 2/22 (was 2/6). I haven't seen many cable trucks in the neighborhood yet, so I'm not holding my breath. But then, what's a couple more weeks after this many years?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quessfan* /forum/post/13096247
> 
> 
> So, does anybody else suffering from service outage? I am also in San Jose, 95112 since last night. I assumed it was related to the upgrade. I guess I have to call Comcast tomorrow morning.



No outages in 95123.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/13097551
> 
> 
> I got my flyer about 4 weeks ago and Comcast is now saying my address has a target date of 2/22 (was 2/6). I haven't seen many cable trucks in the neighborhood yet, so I'm not holding my breath. But then, what's a couple more weeks after this many years?



Where are you located in SR? I got a notice in December saying 2 to 3 months, but was never given a specific date. I'm in Rincon Valley, off of Middle Rincon. I can get UVerse.....if I wanted to. Too bad its not FIOS.


----------



## jharkin

Looks like I'm getting my new Blast Internet speeds, but my Linksys RV042 router is now the weakest link. If I plug my iMac directly into the Comcast modem, I get quite different results:

 


That's 3X the download speed I get with the router. Time to go router hunting!


----------



## jharkin

I did some web searching and found out that the RV042 router is stupid about it's auto MTU settings. Changing it to manual MTU 1500 brought my Comcast connection through the router back to acceptable levels. I'm so glad about this because I didn't want to buy another router, and I can keep using my DSL line as a backup.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13095896
> 
> 
> If that's Verizon's attitude, they'll be in for a rude awakening. High-paid geeks willing to shell out for ultra-high speed internet access, *here*? Nah, that doesn't sound like _this_ market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, ain't competition grand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood why such a (the?) definitively tech-savvy region (with a very high average household income to boot) seems to be the last place on earth to get the latest-and-greatest features. I understand Comcast had an uphill battle to fight infrastructure-wise after taking over from AT&T, but...



Another thing to consider is that most FTTP is provided by local telcos, and most of the Bay Area is served by AT&T. AT&T, of course, is anti-FTTP (probably because of initial cost) and only gives us FTTN. Not surprisingly, AT&T's roll out of "U-Verse" (their garbage FTTN suite of services) has been very slow in the Bay Area. In addition, there are a few markets now where AT&T is going to FTTP *but in the articles about bringing Blast to the Bay Area, an AT&T spokesperson clearly said they are not interested in being in the ultra high speed internet market, they'd rather focus on getting more people to switch from dial-up to broadband. To me that screams that AT&T is trying to make money off the poor instead of the upper middle class and rich. Not sure if this makes sense in the broadband market.*


You mention how Comcast has had an uphill battle since taking over from AT&T for cable, well now the Bay Area's biggest hurdle to FTTP is our favorite company, AT&T.


If tomorrow, magically, all of AT&T's bay area markets were served with FTTP, Verizon would at least give more thought to bringing FIOS to areas where it is the local telco (at least the parts of Los Gatos and Morgan Hill).


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13093283
> 
> 
> Well from bugging Vindu Goel of the Merc and getting him to call Verizon, Verizon looks at its telco markets as regions, not by city.
> 
> 
> So for the Bay Area, they are looking at
> 
> Parts of Los Gatos, Morgan Hill, and Gilroy. They determined there wouldn't be enough subs to justify the expenses. I believe this is because they expect the people in parts of Los Gatos to sign up, but don't expect nearly as much in Morgan Hill, and very few in Gilroy. If you get petitions signed in the Bay Area Verizon territory, you might get Verizon to change their mind.
> 
> 
> For Comcast, bringing Blast here is *unprecedented* because they've *never* brought Blast into a non-fios market until bringing it here. I think that means Comcast is looking to compete with FIOS in two ways:
> 
> 
> 1.) Head to head in FIOS markets
> 
> 
> 2.) Raking in profits in markets FIOS chooses to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with Verizon or Paxio if Comcast delivers.



This is not true. Blast was deployed in Chicago before us, and that was not a FIOS market.



They are deploying Blast to keep users from defecting to DirecTV, not because they think they can make a lot more money with it.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/13101203
> 
> 
> I did some web searching and found out that the RV042 router is stupid about it's auto MTU settings. Changing it to manual MTU 1500 brought my Comcast connection through the router back to acceptable levels. I'm so glad about this because I didn't want to buy another router, and I can keep using my DSL line as a backup.



You're going to need a better (longer) test than these speed testers. I just have the regular 6Mbit service and I get 30M/1500 because of Speed Boost.


Longer files (over 100MB) show that speed only lasts for 5-10 seconds, then it drops down to 6Mbits.


If you use Windows XP/Vista open the task manager and flip to the network tab, it shows network speed in %, but with 100mbit it's easy to tell (6% = 6Mbit). Download a large file (300MB+) and see if it doesn't start out at 30% or so, then drop to 16% or whatever you expect.


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13099489
> 
> 
> Where are you located in SR? I got a notice in December saying 2 to 3 months, but was never given a specific date. I'm in Rincon Valley, off of Middle Rincon. I can get UVerse.....if I wanted to. Too bad its not FIOS.




I'm in Bennett Valley on the southern end of Summerfield Rd. I got the notice you talked about back in November or so. The glossy flier came in early January, and the notice that my rates would be increasing came shortly after that.










The rate change was to coincide with my getting the new service last week - not sure if they are planning on holding off since they delayed installation, but I have a guess.


----------



## mr. wally

blast service sounds like a blast


just have to wait until they provide it in los gatos. hopefully it will come along with the finalization of the upgrade.


now if we can just get comcast to give us 40-50 hd broadcast channels (all the essentials) we would be in heaven and the sats would be losing customers right and left


since that's not gonna happen any time soon, can we download hd movies if we're limited to 200 gigs a month.


----------



## Bill

I'm rebuilt and not even getting 1mbs download. WTF!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13102426
> 
> 
> You're going to need a better (longer) test than these speed testers. I just have the regular 6Mbit service and I get 30M/1500 because of Speed Boost.
> 
> 
> Longer files (over 100MB) show that speed only lasts for 5-10 seconds, then it drops down to 6Mbits.
> 
> 
> If you use Windows XP/Vista open the task manager and flip to the network tab, it shows network speed in %, but with 100mbit it's easy to tell (6% = 6Mbit). Download a large file (300MB+) and see if it doesn't start out at 30% or so, then drop to 16% or whatever you expect.



With jharkin's speed tests, you are correct. The d/l speed doesn't mean it's blast.


I'm more concerned about his upload speed. I'm getting consistently 3+ Mbps upload with blast, but I sometimes had 1.5 with the old 6Mbps tier. That makes me think Jharkin doesn't have blast yet.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13106721
> 
> 
> With jharkin's speed tests, you are correct. The d/l speed doesn't mean it's blast.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned about his upload speed. I'm getting consistently 3+ Mbps upload with blast, but I sometimes had 1.5 with the old 6Mbps tier. That makes me think Jharkin doesn't have blast yet.



Yeah, I was thinking the same.


----------



## pappy97

Heads up to new blasties. I also had router issues. I too found that my download speeds didn't match when I directly connected to the cable modem vs. direct connection to router (it's a wireless router, but I don't trust wireless connections for this kind of diagnostics because there can be interference).


Of course I directly connected to the cable modem with a linux laptop. I would only do it with a linux or mac, not PC.


Sure enough there was a d/l speed difference. U/l was same, 3+ MBps. But the d/l differed by about 10Mbps.


I have a Netgear router and what I did was go to the netgear website and updated the firmware. Now I get the same d/l speeds no matter how I connect.


----------



## walk

Yeah that's true, the download will vary a lot but the upload should be pretty consistent. 1500-1600 is normal for regular 6mb with upload SpeedBoost. If Blast is supposed to be higher (3000?) then you aint got Blast...


How much is Blast anyway? 6mbit (384k up) is around $42/mo. Might be worth it if it's only $50-something?

edit: ah... "Blast, will cost $67 a month by itself, *$53 if you also have Comcast cable TV* ". Hell $11/mo? I'm down. Can anyone (on 750mhz+) get it now?


It's supposed to be 16mb / ?? upload (without SpeedBoost that is) ?


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/13102477
> 
> 
> I'm in Bennett Valley on the southern end of Summerfield Rd. I got the notice you talked about back in November or so. The glossy flier came in early January, and the notice that my rates would be increasing came shortly after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rate change was to coincide with my getting the new service last week - not sure if they are planning on holding off since they delayed installation, but I have a guess.



Got home tonight, and the system was upgraded! On demand isn't working yet, but the new channels are all there. It's nice to finally have a reasonable set of HD channels. Now if there was just something worth watching ...


----------



## MikeSM

I am definitely seeing blast now in Redwood City. After a reboot, my IP address also changed. I was having problems getting the download speed, but upgrading my firewall hardware fixed that. Nice and fast now. It's nice to have when downloading linux distro DVD's, though not all servers seem to be able to fill my pipe now.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13099489
> 
> 
> I got a notice in December saying 2 to 3 months, but was never given a specific date. I'm in Rincon Valley, off of Middle Rincon. I can get UVerse.....if I wanted to. Too bad its not FIOS.



I'm also in Rincon Valley (near Calistoga Road) and also got the non-specific notice in December, nothing since.


They had two trucks putting in cable today on Chanate Road, near Parker Hill Road, but I haven't seen anything closer.


----------



## montyward

I have seen a cablecom truck in front of the Walgreens at Highway 12 & Mission a few times in the past few weeks. Seems like its getting closer.


----------



## Keenan

You folks with TiVo Series 3 or HD DVRs, when new channels were added to your area, did they just show up, or did you have to do a channel scan and/or anything with the CCs?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13121611
> 
> 
> You folks with TiVo Series 3 or HD DVRs, when new channels were added to your area, did they just show up, or did you have to do a channel scan and/or anything with the CCs?



With tivos, you find out here first. Then you can tune the new channels manually, but without any guide data. You have to contact tivo directly to notify them of the lineup change as comcast doesn't notify tribune of the changes up front. After about a week and a half, the guide data finally comes through "automatically", at which point your tivo will give you a note that new channels have been added.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13121758
> 
> 
> With tivos, you find out here first. Then you can tune the new channels manually, but without any guide data. You have to contact tivo directly to notify them of the lineup change as comcast doesn't notify tribune of the changes up front. After about a week and a half, the guide data finally comes through "automatically", at which point your tivo will give you a note that new channels have been added.



This only happened with the set of new channel additions in November. Every other time that I can remember when new channels have been added, they've shown up on my TiVo immediately.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/13122215
> 
> 
> This only happened with the set of new channel additions in November.



Perhaps that's true for the cable plant you happen to be in but it's not generally correct. See the history on this forum.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/13122215
> 
> 
> Every other time that I can remember when new channels have been added, they've shown up on my TiVo immediately.



The problem I mention has been reported here over the last 3 HD channel rollouts at least.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13122307
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's true for the cable plant you happen to be in but it's not generally correct. See the history on this forum.The problem I mention has been reported here over the last 3 HD channel rollouts at least.



I'm not sure what to say. I've had TiVos in two different areas (Redwood Shores and Fremont, which are definitely different cable plants), and the only problem I've ever had with channels not showing up was with the addition of new channels in November. Even then, while there were lots of people reporting problems here, there were also some areas whose lineups were updated immediately.


I guess we'll see what happens the next time new channels are added, if that ever happens...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13121758
> 
> 
> With tivos, you find out here first. Then you can tune the new channels manually, but without any guide data. You have to contact tivo directly to notify them of the lineup change as comcast doesn't notify tribune of the changes up front. After about a week and a half, the guide data finally comes through "automatically", at which point your tivo will give you a note that new channels have been added.



Thanks, to both of you. I did seem to recall that TiVo needs to be notified, but as I've haven't had any new channels added for years so I don't remember how the process went. Still don't, as I still don't have any new channels.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13123072
> 
> 
> Thanks, to both of you. I did seem to recall that TiVo needs to be notified, but as I've haven't had any new channels added for years so I don't remember how the process went. Still don't, as I still don't have any new channels.




But one of these days you'll come home and your Tivo will have bluescreened because it all of a sudden had so many new channels added after the upgrade final finished...and I'm worried about how your pacemaker will handle the excitement


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13106721
> 
> 
> With jharkin's speed tests, you are correct. The d/l speed doesn't mean it's blast.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned about his upload speed. I'm getting consistently 3+ Mbps upload with blast, but I sometimes had 1.5 with the old 6Mbps tier. That makes me think Jharkin doesn't have blast yet.



Thanks to yours and rsra13's encouragement, I did some testing with uncompressable 100 Meg files and ftp. This showed me that I was getting the old 8 meg service speeds, not the new Blast 16 meg speed.


I called Comcast tonight and had them troubleshoot. The agent checked my modem and found that indeed, my service was set to 8 meg. He sent me back over to sales to correct it. The sales agent waved her hands and said that I had Blast right now.


Testing with ftp and a large file as before showed that I now get 2.2 MegaBytes per second download. Thanks again!


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/13122215
> 
> 
> This only happened with the set of new channel additions in November. Every other time that I can remember when new channels have been added, they've shown up on my TiVo immediately.



In my town, there are multiple nodes that had the 1GHz upgrade turned on at different times, and the upgraded nodes had the extended lineup while the other's didn't. To deal with multiple lineups in the same area, they create "rebuild" lineups, and you go manually through the lineup part of the TiVo Guided Setup to pick the rebuild lineup. Eventually, so I am told, after the entire area has been upgraded, the "rebuild" becomes the single lineup for area.


But what I cannot understand is why it seems impossible to get full consistency between the zap2it (Tribune) lineups and what actually appears on my cable. It seems that there is a disconnect between the whatever organization decides what channels to carry, and the organization that actually configures the nodes. I've had them adamantly state that I don't get a particular channel, when I am staring at it coming out of one of their set-top boxes. The big problem in my area is that one of channels that is used by the TiVo Guided Setup to determine which lineup you have is incorrectly listed as being in my area, when it is in fact not (TVGuide Channel). Thus, when you go through the "what do you see on channel XX" routine for Guided Setup, you end up choosing the wrong lineup. I had to force the TiVo to explicitly give me the pick list of lineup alternatives so I could get the right one.


----------



## millerwill

I have a condo in Santa Cruz and am interested in getting the least expensive service that is possible which includes the HD channels. The quote I get from Comcast is $59/month + tax. Does this sound right? (I've been with Comcast long enough to know not to trust what info you get on the phone!)


----------



## wco81

Basic cable plus HD box is about $20-25.


But that only gets you the broadcast channels.


----------



## TPeterson

If your TV set has a QAM tuner all you need is basic cable, which is about $15/mo., IIRC.


----------



## massspecgeek

I'm hoping somebody can give me a quick answer and save me a bunch of hair pulling. I'm in Santa Rosa and have been trying to get an OTA antenna working for the digital signals from Sutro, with only limited success.


In an effort to increase the WAF of my Mythtv box until I can get my antenna/tuner situation ironed out, I have just had Comcast limited basic installed. I have scanned through the clear QAM channels and have managed to map out everything I expected to receive with the exception of KPIX HD and KFTY. I am getting the simulcast QAM version of the analog KPIX, but for the life of me I can't figure out what frequency on the cable corresponds to KPIX HD (i.e. the one listed as KPIXDT 705 by Comcast). I don't get any PSIP info when I scan Comcast in Myth, though I do when scanning OTA stations; I assume that Comcast doesn't transmit it.


Is there anybody out there who has easy access to the actual frequency Comcast is transmitting KPIXDT on? My lineup matches either "Digital" or "Digital Rebuild" on Schedules Direct, if that does anything to help narrow down what version of the Santa Rosa system I am on. TIA.


----------



## Paradox-SJ

Question:


I am in 95125 (willow glen) and was wondering if anyone knows what QAM channel the CW is on?


THX


----------



## TPeterson

Previous two posters:


The Silicondust channel info site is your friend.


----------



## massspecgeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13142789
> 
> 
> Previous two posters:
> 
> 
> The Silicondust channel info site is your friend.



Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem work for me unless I am misunderstanding the table. The Silicondust site is listing KPIX-DT as being on 63.7 for my zip (95404), if I am reading it correctly. However, there is nothing there on my system. In fact, Silicondust lists many of the clear QAM channels as being below 80 when I have successfully tuned everything but KPIX-DT between 80 and 128. For example, they list KQED-DT at 67.2, but I detect it on the 111 multiplex on my system. I know that Comcast has been rolling out a new system in Santa Rosa, and I suspect the Silicondust info is for the old system while I am on the new.


I am back to my original request. Anyone in Santa Rosa know on what QAM channel KPIX-DT is being transmitted (presumably on the new system)?


Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5

*Update for the upgrades in the Los Gatos area*


This week, if all goes well ( finishing up QC testing ), 4 areas in the Los Gatos area will go live, I don't know which ones only that there will be 4 areas that will be activated to 1 GHz. I'll let you know when the other areas will go active when I am given that information. So the upgrades continue, slowly but surely but they are getting done










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## WhiteWhiskers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13142605
> 
> 
> I am in 95125 (willow glen) and was wondering if anyone knows what QAM channel the CW is on?



I'm using a Samsung DTB-H260F to tune in the clear QAM channels present on my analog Comcast cable, San Jose. The CW appears as channel 91-2 @ 1080i and 107-10 @ 480i. I have yet to see anything true HD on the 1080i channel, everything is 4:3.


----------



## hcady

WhiteWhiskers, try the CW during primetime, lots of HD, some good programs.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *massspecgeek* /forum/post/13142977
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem work for me unless I am misunderstanding the table. The Silicondust site is listing KPIX-DT as being on 63.7 for my zip (95404), if I am reading it correctly. However, there is nothing there on my system. In fact, Silicondust lists many of the clear QAM channels as being below 80 when I have successfully tuned everything but KPIX-DT between 80 and 128. For example, they list KQED-DT at 67.2, but I detect it on the 111 multiplex on my system. I know that Comcast has been rolling out a new system in Santa Rosa, and I suspect the Silicondust info is for the old system while I am on the new.
> 
> 
> I am back to my original request. Anyone in Santa Rosa know on what QAM channel KPIX-DT is being transmitted (presumably on the new system)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Try entering 95401 in the silicondust website. It seems to bring up the right channels.


KPIXDT is at 79.1.


----------



## TridentTrinity

*Comcast missing dates for upgrades in Sunnyvale?*


So I got a brochure from Comcast telling me about all the wonderful HD Channels I would get after the upgrade and it mentioned a date of Feb 18th. (I live in the area of Sunnyvale near Bernardo and El Camino Real bordering Mtn. View) Well Feb 18th has come and I didn't see any changes. So I decided to call customer service to find out. That person told me that my area doesn't show as though its been upgraded or scheduled for upgrade right now.


Whats going on Comcast? Promising customers for a long overdue upgrade and then not following up? Why mention the dates if you can't stick to them? I'm getting really frustrated and I'm sorely tempted to move to a satellite provider instead.


Anyone has any ideas what the state of the rebuild in Sunnyvale is now? Looks like Sunnyvale folks are destined to suffer the longest.


----------



## mrjam7

i dont know after going to my cousins house i realized how lucky i am he had no more than 10 hd channles.... anyways im waiting for the next channel/upgrade addition in East palo alto


----------



## massspecgeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13147311
> 
> 
> Try entering 95401 in the silicondust website. It seems to bring up the right channels.
> 
> 
> KPIXDT is at 79.1.



Thanks to you also, clau, but those channels don't correspond to mine either. There is no signal for me on QAM 79, and the others don't match up with the stations I do receive. I tried all the other Santa Rosa zip codes at Silicondust, and Rohnert Park's as well, but none of them are my channel layout either. Interestingly, entering 95401 gives cable results for 95403 and OTA results for 95356, which must be somewhere in the Sacramento market judging from the stations it lists.


Figuring that I had nothing to lose, I called Comcast to ask them.







Two of the CSRs just transferred me and the third insisted that I couldn't possibly be receiving digital signals from them if I didn't have a set top box and that I must be getting the others magically OTA -- 50 miles from the transmitter and without an antenna! All she would do is give me the KPIX phone number. I will probably call KPIX anyway to find out if they know; I figure they might keep a list of info like that so that customers that want to watch their station can do so despite Comcast's stupidity/obstinacy. The only thing I can't figure out is if the Comcast CSRs really are badly educated or if it is a deliberate ploy on the part of Comcast to force people to get an STB.










An acquaintance works in the field for Comcast, so I left him a message to see if he can give me the info or connect me with someone who knows. Meanwhile, if anybody else has any suggestions besides Silicondust I would be happy to hear them. I'd also be glad to hear from anybody who knows the phone number for the Santa Rosa head end -- I figure they must know the frequencies, although they might not tell me either. Comcast only lists the 800 number in the phone book, unsurprisingly.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *massspecgeek* /forum/post/13150415
> 
> 
> Thanks to you also, clau, but those channels don't correspond to mine either. There is no signal for me on QAM 79, and the others don't match up with the stations I do receive. I tried all the other Santa Rosa zip codes at Silicondust, and Rohnert Park's as well, but none of them are my channel layout either. Interestingly, entering 95401 gives cable results for 95403 and OTA results for 95356, which must be somewhere in the Sacramento market judging from the stations it lists.
> 
> 
> Figuring that I had nothing to lose, I called Comcast to ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of the CSRs just transferred me and the third insisted that I couldn't possibly be receiving digital signals from them if I didn't have a set top box and that I must be getting the others magically OTA -- 50 miles from the transmitter and without an antenna! All she would do is give me the KPIX phone number. I will probably call KPIX anyway to find out if they know; I figure they might keep a list of info like that so that customers that want to watch their station can do so despite Comcast's stupidity/obstinacy. The only thing I can't figure out is if the Comcast CSRs really are badly educated or if it is a deliberate ploy on the part of Comcast to force people to get an STB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An acquaintance works in the field for Comcast, so I left him a message to see if he can give me the info or connect me with someone who knows. Meanwhile, if anybody else has any suggestions besides Silicondust I would be happy to hear them. I'd also be glad to hear from anybody who knows the phone number for the Santa Rosa head end -- I figure they must know the frequencies, although they might not tell me either. Comcast only lists the 800 number in the phone book, unsurprisingly.



What kind of tuner do you have? I know that some Samsung TV's and tuners have trouble getting certain QAM channels.


----------



## massspecgeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13150465
> 
> 
> What kind of tuner do you have? I know that some Samsung TV's and tuners have trouble getting certain QAM channels.



I am using an Avermedia A180 in a MythTV box. I have found out it isn't the best tuner for OTA, but all my other cable signals are strong (KPIX is the only station I can't find) so I am hoping it isn't a reception problem. Of course, I can't exclude the possibility until I know what the frequency is so I can test it with my tuner.


I tried to call KPIX, but they have the phone tree from hell with no option that I can find to speak to the receptionist. I tried all the engineering lines, but only got voice mail. I am going to call back once more and see if I can find a route to the station manager and see if he/she is interested.


----------



## Ex-EE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13150199
> 
> *Comcast missing dates for upgrades in Sunnyvale?*
> 
> 
> So I got a brochure from Comcast telling me about all the wonderful HD Channels I would get after the upgrade and it mentioned a date of Feb 18th. (I live in the area of Sunnyvale near Bernardo and El Camino Real bordering Mtn. View) Well Feb 18th has come and I didn't see any changes. So I decided to call customer service to find out. That person told me that my area doesn't show as though its been upgraded or scheduled for upgrade right now.
> 
> 
> Whats going on Comcast? Promising customers for a long overdue upgrade and then not following up? Why mention the dates if you can't stick to them? I'm getting really frustrated and I'm sorely tempted to move to a satellite provider instead.
> 
> 
> Anyone has any ideas what the state of the rebuild in Sunnyvale is now? Looks like Sunnyvale folks are destined to suffer the longest.



TridentTrinity, some parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded, others are not. I'm over near Inverness and Eagle in south Sunnyvale, and our upgrade was activated about 3 weeks ago. Others on this forum might be able to advise more info on the rate of progress.


----------



## HunterHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13150199
> 
> *Comcast missing dates for upgrades in Sunnyvale?*
> 
> 
> So I got a brochure from Comcast telling me about all the wonderful HD Channels I would get after the upgrade and it mentioned a date of Feb 18th. (I live in the area of Sunnyvale near Bernardo and El Camino Real bordering Mtn. View) Well Feb 18th has come and I didn't see any changes. So I decided to call customer service to find out. That person told me that my area doesn't show as though its been upgraded or scheduled for upgrade right now.
> 
> 
> Whats going on Comcast? Promising customers for a long overdue upgrade and then not following up? Why mention the dates if you can't stick to them? I'm getting really frustrated and I'm sorely tempted to move to a satellite provider instead.
> 
> 
> Anyone has any ideas what the state of the rebuild in Sunnyvale is now? Looks like Sunnyvale folks are destined to suffer the longest.



That makes up pretty much neighbors. Before buying a tivo series 3 about

9 months ago, I read through the contract comcast had with the city of sunnyvale to see what they had promised the city -- if improvements weren't coming soon, I would have gone with Satellite. I don't have the document in front of me right now, but as I recall, it said that all of Sunnyvale was to be upgraded by the end of spring '08.


Hopefully, the person you spoke with at comcast was in error. Otherwise, I'm going to take it up with the City's franchise manager so he/she can force comcast to comply with their contract.


----------



## mikeaymar

MikeF5

This is certainly good news, but hard to quantify. How many 'areas' are there in Los Gatos that need to be upgraded? What % of the total upgrade area is represented by these four areas? This info would help us understand more quantitatively where Comcast is in terms of the whole project. If you can get Comcast to provide just a bit more info that would be great.

Thanks

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13146852
> 
> *Update for the upgrades in the Los Gatos area*
> 
> 
> This week, if all goes well ( finishing up QC testing ), 4 areas in the Los Gatos area will go live, I don't know which ones only that there will be 4 areas that will be activated to 1 GHz. I'll let you know when the other areas will go active when I am given that information. So the upgrades continue, slowly but surely but they are getting done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## brimorga

Yea right, at least not on Comcast. I think I'm finally going to switch over to Directv because I know they will have it. That being said, the wife and I like watching HD on demand and I also have phone and Internet through Comcast. Does anyone know the best/cheapest way for me to get HD on demand (and not just my neighbors feed







), phone and Internet from Comcast. I have a TV with a cable card, but I don't think that helps.


FSN HD Bay Area and maybe KICU HD would be nice as well, but other than that I don't really need anything.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/13151122
> 
> 
> TridentTrinity, some parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded, others are not. I'm over near Inverness and Eagle in south Sunnyvale, and our upgrade was activated about 3 weeks ago. Others on this forum might be able to advise more info on the rate of progress.



That's about a couple of miles away from where I am. But for those of us still left to be upgraded its really frustrating especially when others nearby are already upgraded. Worst of all giving misleading dates to customers doesn't help at all. At the very least they owe us realistic dates. Whats the big secret here? Its not like the Satellite guys have no idea that the area is being upgraded.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/13151122
> 
> 
> TridentTrinity, some parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded, others are not. I'm over near Inverness and Eagle in south Sunnyvale, and our upgrade was activated about 3 weeks ago. Others on this forum might be able to advise more info on the rate of progress.



I am southeast of Fremont/Mary, upgraded on Feb 7.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/13151122
> 
> 
> TridentTrinity, some parts of Sunnyvale are already upgraded, others are not. I'm over near Inverness and Eagle in south Sunnyvale, and our upgrade was activated about 3 weeks ago. Others on this forum might be able to advise more info on the rate of progress.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13153607
> 
> 
> I am southeast of Fremont/Mary, upgraded on Feb 7.



Thats even closer. Wonder whats so special about my area being so late. BTW what date did they mention in the brochure to you if any?


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13153680
> 
> 
> Thats even closer. Wonder whats so special about my area being so late. BTW what date did they mention in the brochure to you if any?



I'm near Remington and Hollenbeck and still not upgraded. Got "the letter" back in October and I believe it said my area would be upgraded within the next 2-3 months. It's now been 4 months and counting. I have not seen any Comcast trucks in my neighborhood at all (hopefully they're there when I'm at work). I have not had any cable outages, as some have reported experiencing just before being upgraded. I guess I'll be upgraded when I'm upgraded. Simple as that. Frustrated, but nothing I can do other than jumping over to sat, which I'm reluctant to do.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/13153596
> 
> 
> Yea right, at least not on Comcast. I think I'm finally going to switch over to Directv because I know they will have it. That being said, the wife and I like watching HD on demand and I also have phone and Internet through Comcast. Does anyone know the best/cheapest way for me to get HD on demand (and not just my neighbors feed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), phone and Internet from Comcast. I have a TV with a cable card, but I don't think that helps.
> 
> 
> FSN HD Bay Area and maybe KICU HD would be nice as well, but other than that I don't really need anything.



DirecTV is pretty tough to beat when it comes to HD sports. FSNBA-HD is also available via D* for games only currently, no KICU-HD, but they do have KBCW-HD and KRON-HD.


I think all you need for OnDemand is a Limited Basic sub with a Comcast STB. Don't know about prices for the phone and internet, we still don't have phone or OnDemand in most of Santa Rosa.


----------



## walk

Triple play (phone/tv/internet) is $99/mo is it not? Pretty sure that's the cheapest way, though HDTV (and/or DVR) may be extra.


----------



## fender4645

Is it official that Comcast is once again not going HD for the EI package? Just curious.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13153607
> 
> 
> I am southeast of Fremont/Mary, upgraded on Feb 7.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13153680
> 
> 
> Thats even closer. Wonder whats so special about my area being so late. BTW what date did they mention in the brochure to you if any?



First notification I got last year said upgrade would be done by Jan 4, then a week or so after that deadline passed got a revised update saying it would be delayed to middle of Feb. Never really noticed any higher frequency of Comcast trucks than normal, nor outages (they were quite infrequent and never lasted long).


Good luck


----------



## NeilPeart

So I called Comcast and ordered "Blast," which the CSR lady confirmed was available in my recently upgraded (1GHz) area of Sunnyvale (94086 Lawrence/Reed). However, after running some tests I learned that my Blast is 8000/768 (8Mb) and not the advertised Blast of 16/2 that the lady promised. After speaking with technical support I was informed that all Blast WILL become 16/2 regardless of one's region (550/750/860MHz or 1GHz), however this may not occur for some time despite what the CSR may tell others. My area won't have the "real" Blast until the 29th of this month, according to the technical representative; however, I have reason to doubt everything I hear from Comcast since I have heard so many conflicting stories. So I lost my $19.99/month promotion rate for 6/384 to move to what I thought was 16/2 (the price increase to ~$52 is justified for this tier of speed for me), but I only received a minor upgrade to 8/768, which is not worth an almost triple-increase in cost. That is frustrating, especially when I cannot return (downgrade, as they referred to it) to my old $19.99 rate if I wanted to go back to the 6/384 tier and wait for the true Blast to reach my borders. Awesome.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13160244
> 
> 
> Is it official that Comcast is once again not going HD for the EI package? Just curious.



Seems like it's been ages since the baseball season, but did Comcast ever get a contract for the HD games? I know DirecTV did, and I believe Dish finally did as well, but I don't remember who among the cable companies did.


Besides, it's still BB season, check out Dwight Howard's dunks...









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp__vGs3fa8 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX80awk8rag


----------



## ayewbf

You do realize that Blast only provides additional speed for your first 10MB of a stream anyways, right? It's not like it ever guarantees you a fatter pipe for large transfers. So I don't see how it's worth a big premium.

Yes, it could make web pages faster, but only for web pages whose bandwidth isn't already limited (by their overloaded server or the overloaded WAN).


See the "How long does the powerboost burst last" faq entry on comcast's web page, and:

http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/.../0434234.shtml


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13161690
> 
> 
> You do realize that Blast only provides additional speed for your first 10MB of a stream anyways, right? It's not like it ever guarantees you a fatter pipe for large transfers. So I don't see how it's worth a big premium.
> 
> Yes, it could make web pages faster, but only for web pages whose bandwidth isn't already limited (by their overloaded server or the overloaded WAN).
> 
> 
> See the "How long does the powerboost burst last" faq entry on comcast's web page, and:
> 
> http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/.../0434234.shtml



You are confusing powerboost (the additional speed burst that only lasts for 10mb)


with


Blast (16 mbps / 2 mbps cable internet service).


Funny that you confuse it considering you use both terms in your post, but you must think powerboost = blast, *which it does NOT.*


There is a difference. Big difference.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13161721
> 
> 
> Funny that you confuse it considering you use both terms in your post, but you must think powerboost = blast, *which it does NOT.*



Yes, I think they're the same thing because when I go to comcast's web page, it describes "Performance plus with powerboost" as 16Mbps which is Blast performance level, and entering blast into their search engine doesn't point me to some other product.


----------



## ayewbf

If blast is a separate product, rather than just an additional marketing name for "performance plus with powerboost", as it seems per comcast's web page, then where is the service level agreement for blast? Ie the fine print that describes the bandwidth guarantee?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13161867
> 
> 
> If blast is a separate product, rather than just an additional marketing name for "performance plus with powerboost", as it seems per comcast's web page, then where is the service level agreement for blast? Ie the fine print that describes the bandwidth guarantee?



See the below thread, it describes the difference. Comcast may not have updated their websites yet to reflect the Blast service, I'm assuming you're looking at the site for your area.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r187...owerBoost-Pt-2


----------



## rsra13

haven't you watched all the commercials about Blast?

I think I see one every five minutes. And I don't watch live tv!


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13162119
> 
> 
> See the below thread, it describes the difference. Comcast may not have updated their websites yet to reflect the Blast service, I'm assuming you're looking at the site for your area.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r187...owerBoost-Pt-2



Ah thanks, looks like they are marketing 2 different things as 16mbps. Their marketing is really confusing. For example http://www.comcast.com/ces/content/C...it%20FINAL.pdf mentions both powerboost and blast at 16mbps, and mentions the burst speed limitation, with no mention as to whether that limit applies to blast or not.

In any case, I'd be really wary about buying a service whose service levels are only glossed over in commercials and not listed on their web page. I wonder if I can buy it in my area and whether it would actually get me better internet service....


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13162539
> 
> 
> Ah thanks, looks like they are marketing 2 different things as 16mbps. Their marketing is really confusing. For example http://www.comcast.com/ces/content/C...it%20FINAL.pdf mentions both powerboost and blast at 16mbps, and mentions the burst speed limitation, with no mention as to whether that limit applies to blast or not.
> 
> In any case, I'd be really wary about buying a service whose service levels are only glossed over in commercials and not listed on their web page. I wonder if I can buy it in my area and whether it would actually get me better internet service....



I looked at your link, and I can see how you got confused. But just because their marketing sucks doesn't mean the product does.


With Blast I find myself getting 3Mbps upload, and that's even after the powerboost "bursts." That is so far and ahead above the uploads I was getting on the 6Mbps tier, it's not even funny.


That said, I will be doing cartwheels when Comcast rolls out Docsis 3.0 here (probably in 2009, maybe 2010) and gives us fiber-like down/up speeds.


As far as whether you should get BLAST if available in your area, it just depends if you need the extra speed.


I don't really need the extra down speed (but it is nice and my wife uses it), but the up helps a lot because it allows my wife to do uploading while I play XBOX live without lag.


With the old 6Mbps tier, I couldn't play XBOX live properly unless my wife wasn't doing uploading (or playing a PC online game of her own). Now she can have the upload bandwidth she needs and not affect my gameplay.


----------



## juancmjr

So... today I received a letter from the San Rafael office stating the same as the flyer I received some time ago. This time I have a definite date as to when I should see new channels (key word is should). Approximately 15 days from receipt of the letter which will make it March 5. Woo hoo??







Along with "more channels, all new digital cable packages, better entertainment value, greater service reliability and exciting new products" comes... wait for it... the following price changes







. Expanded basic goes up another $8.50?







Any others in SR receive the letter?


----------



## sunnyside

I live in 94087 on the Lawrence border of Sunnyvale and Santa Clara. I have noticed the cable going in and out about a month ago and still no upgrade to the cable here. Three blocks away however they do have the upgrade...


I noticed my line has switched from 549 to 700Mhz for the past 2 weeks but nothing else has changed. I was hoping all areas were going to get 1Ghz?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13162608
> 
> 
> With Blast I find myself getting 3Mbps upload, and that's even after the powerboost "bursts." That is so far and ahead above the uploads I was getting on the 6Mbps tier, it's not even funny.



That is rather amazing, if you are in fact getting consistent 3Mbps upload, I'm struggling along at a crappy less-than-400kbps after the "powerboost" is over, that was one thing nice about DSL, the upload was usually as good as the download speed. Hoping Blast comes to Santa Rosa soon.


----------



## Paradox-SJ

I pay for 8mb but I have been getting 25mb-30mb downloads and 3mb upload.....


What is that about? DOCISS 3.0 test area?


----------



## walk

Nobody has DOCSIS 3.0 yet. You would need a new modem (a DOCSIS 3.0 modem..) to get that.


Since they said people already paying for 8mb would automatically be upgraded to "Blast" (16mb) that's probably what you have. Thing is, with Power Boost you get a temporary speed boost on large files, and with the current crop of speed tests they aren't long enough to outlast Power Boost, so the results you are getting are only showing your "Power Boost" speeds. You'll need to perform a much longer test (300mb+ ideally, or more - both upload and download) to see what your "real", ie. sustained speed actually is.



Let me see if I can break this down.


"regular" HSI (6mb)

sustained = 6mb / 384kb.

Power Boost = 30mb (the max of DOCSIS 1.1) / 1600kb.


old "premuim" (8mb)

sustained = 8mb / 3mb?

Power Boost = 30mb / 3mb?


new "Blast" (16mb)

sustained = 16mb / 2 or 3mb?

Power Boost = 30mb / 2 or 3mb? (no power boost on uploads with Blast?)


----------



## fender4645

Can anyone recommend a good web site (or FTP) that has the bandwidth to test a large file transfer? Back in the day I remember using ftp.microsoft.com...not sure if that's any good anymore.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13164389
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good web site (or FTP) that has the bandwidth to test a large file transfer? Back in the day I remember using ftp.microsoft.com...not sure if that's any good anymore.



You can try ftp.kernel.org (linux kernels and other software distro).


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13160323
> 
> 
> First notification I got last year said upgrade would be done by Jan 4, then a week or so after that deadline passed got a revised update saying it would be delayed to middle of Feb. Never really noticed any higher frequency of Comcast trucks than normal, nor outages (they were quite infrequent and never lasted long).
> 
> 
> Good luck



I saw what looked like a work crew pulling cable in my neighborhood a few weeks ago. I'm not 100% certain that is what they were doing, but it was not a Comcast truck doing it-- I suspect they are using a lot of subcontractors to do some of the work.


----------



## BC59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13162826
> 
> 
> So... today I received a letter from the San Rafael office stating the same as the flyer I received some time ago. This time I have a definite date as to when I should see new channels (key word is should). Approximately 15 days from receipt of the letter which will make it March 5. Woo hoo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with "more channels, all new digital cable packages, better entertainment value, greater service reliability and exciting new products" comes... wait for it... the following price changes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Expanded basic goes up another $8.50?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any others in SR receive the letter?



That's the same letter I received and 23 days later, I had the new services. I'm never thrilled to see the prices go up, but having on demand and the extra HD channels does take quite a bit of the sting out.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13164389
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good web site (or FTP) that has the bandwidth to test a large file transfer? Back in the day I remember using ftp.microsoft.com...not sure if that's any good anymore.


 apple.com/trailers 


1080p movie trailers, super fast site


----------



## walk

For uploading you can try YouTube.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/13170810
> 
> 
> That's the same letter I received and 23 days later, I had the new services. I'm never thrilled to see the prices go up, but having on demand and the extra HD channels does take quite a bit of the sting out.



Think about those of us who are paying these higher charges without getting the upgrades yet. Comcast really has the gall to increase prices for those of us without giving us better services. If I don't get the upgrade soon I'm going to jump ship. In any case DirecTV has more HD channels now. I can live without OnDemand for that.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/13168713
> 
> 
> I saw what looked like a work crew pulling cable in my neighborhood a few weeks ago. I'm not 100% certain that is what they were doing, but it was not a Comcast truck doing it-- I suspect they are using a lot of subcontractors to do some of the work.



They are. When cable was being pulled in my neighborhood there was CableCom which did the actual line installation and then Turn Around Communications which I guess did fine tuning/secure attachment of each line to the pole and distribution box (if there are any). Today there was yet another truck with a cherry picker working on something at the end of my block. I didn't see the company's name, only that they were a contractor for Comcast.


I could have sworn that Comcast said the wouldn't raise rates while offering the same services before and after the upgrade. It is Comcast of course. Inquiries might be made into D* or E*...


----------



## boston_SF

I haven't received a flyer. Is San Francisco scheduled to have additional HD channels added soon? If so, which channels?


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *massspecgeek* /forum/post/13142504
> 
> 
> Is there anybody out there who has easy access to the actual frequency Comcast is transmitting KPIXDT on? My lineup matches either "Digital" or "Digital Rebuild" on Schedules Direct, if that does anything to help narrow down what version of the Santa Rosa system I am on. TIA.



KPIX-HD (705) in Santa Rosa is at 459MHz.


----------



## montyward

Anyone notice signal loss on Idol over the last two nights on QAM? I've missed between 5 and 10 mins. each night due to a loss of TV signal. I have a feeling its on my end, not system wide, but just want to make sure. I'm in NE Santa Rosa and using an HD Homerun.


Thanks,


Monty


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13177241
> 
> 
> Anyone notice signal loss on Idol over the last two nights on QAM? I've missed between 5 and 10 mins. each night due to a loss of TV signal. I have a feeling its on my end, not system wide, but just want to make sure. I'm in NE Santa Rosa and using an HD Homerun.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Monty



Happened to me in Sunnyvale (non-upgraded area) as well. My recording cut out the ninth singer completely. I also lost TV signal (and Internet access) during Leno a couple of nights ago. Hopefully this is a sign that the upgrades are coming soon.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13179317
> 
> 
> Happened to me in Sunnyvale (non-upgraded area) as well. My recording cut out the ninth singer completely. I also lost TV signal (and Internet access) during Leno a couple of nights ago. Hopefully this is a sign that the upgrades are coming soon.



Same outage in Sunnyvale, 94087, not yet upgraded.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13179787
> 
> 
> Same outage in Sunnyvale, 94087, not yet upgraded.



Thanks, that was exactly what I lost. I have DVRMS Toolbox skip the commercials and it wasn't until the end that we found out we missed one singer completely.....I was hoping it wasn't something flakey in my setup because I am trying to get the wife to accept Vista Media Center as our primary DVR.


Monty


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13171696
> 
> 
> Think about those of us who are paying these higher charges without getting the upgrades yet. Comcast really has the gall to increase prices for those of us without giving us better services. If I don't get the upgrade soon I'm going to jump ship. In any case DirecTV has more HD channels now. I can live without OnDemand for that.



Call and ask for some premium channels (for free) until your area is upgraded...


----------



## John Mace

No Signal in LG for at least the last 2 hours. I called, and was told there is an outage, probably due to the upgrade process. Anyone else seeing this in LG or other areas?


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/13182736
> 
> 
> No Signal in LG for at least the last 2 hours. I called, and was told there is an outage, probably due to the upgrade process. Anyone else seeing this in LG or other areas?



Yep, internet and cable are out. Hopefully this is the darkness before the upgrade...


The recorded message is now saying it should be back by 8pm. Eck!


----------



## juancmjr

The only outages I've had are on Friday nights during the House reruns, especially near the end of the show, and only the HD channel will go out, and then only KTVU. ???


----------



## Keenan

Ok, I'm ready for my DOCSIS 3.0 modem.









http://connectedhome2go.com/2008/02/...docsis-30-cpe/ 

http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...eLocaleId=2026


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13184173
> 
> 
> The only outages I've had are on Friday nights during the House reruns, especially near the end of the show, and only the HD channel will go out, and then only KTVU. ???



This sounds like what I've seen. I don't watch Idol, but I've had outages in House several times, and I've seen a couple other dropouts. Only KTVU HD seem to be effected.


----------



## clau

702/2-1 is out right now, for whatever reason in 94087.


----------



## massspecgeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/13175883
> 
> 
> KPIX-HD (705) in Santa Rosa is at 459MHz.



Thanks! I'll try it out as soon as I am back at my Myth box.


----------



## tvibe

94087 is upgraded today for me. (i'm on Inverness between Wolfe and De Anza)

Channels running are 702, 703, 704, 705, 706, 707, 709, 712, 720, 722, 724, 725, 730, 734, 735, 737, 738, 739, 740, 743, 746, 750, 754, 757, 758, 770, 780, 785, 792


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *massspecgeek* /forum/post/13187179
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll try it out as soon as I am back at my Myth box.



I think you've already tried that, 457Mhz is cable/QAM channel 63, specifically 63.7 for KPIX in 550Mhz areas of Santa Rosa.


----------



## zeldor

anyone with business level comcast internet notice the blast today?

supposedly it was to go active today...


----------



## D-Real

It has been great to read about all the upgrades happening in the 550 systems. Here in San Lorenzo, I'm still waiting to be upgraded. We received a flyer in September but I haven't heard anything since. It would be nice if Comcast at least told us they were running behind. BTW, I've been seeing AT&T lay-out new wiring throughout this area over the past month. They've been doing a lot of work even on weekends and late into the evening. I haven't received any marketing materials on new services from AT&T, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## plumeria

For those of you living in Fremont and using a QAM tuner here are the digital numbers that I got last week


I left out a few channels that only show commercials it seems plus some foreign channels as well as local Fremont government (does anyone watch these?) plus some educational college channels. A bunch of channels just seem to selling stuff all the time, so I left them out to...


High Definition

CBS : 111-1

FOX : 111-2

NBC : 116-1

ABC : 117-1

KQED-HD : 117-2

CW (44) : 95-2

A36 : 85-1


Non-HD Digital (I won't relist what is above that also broadcasts in non-HD)

KCSM : 108-4

KQED-Encore : 117-3

KQED-World : 108-8

KQED-Kids : 108-10

Discovery : 84-3

CSPAN3 : 79-8

WGN : 79-4

KTVN : 85-3

KRON-4 : 110-8

FIT-TV : 80-2

TV50 : 96-1

LATV (Spanish/English?) : 111-3

ABC-7 (local) : 117-7

ABC Accuweather : 117-8

Movieplex : 89-13

Arts (plus Chinese) : 108-2


The allocations seem to change quite frequently and some come and go on digital, like Discovery.


enjoy


Peter


----------



## ixion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13171696
> 
> 
> Think about those of us who are paying these higher charges without getting the upgrades yet. Comcast really has the gall to increase prices for those of us without giving us better services. If I don't get the upgrade soon I'm going to jump ship. In any case DirecTV has more HD channels now. I can live without OnDemand for that.



If you have a DirecTV DVR (HR20 or HR21), the recent software upgrade has added OnDemand. It completely relies on your existing broadband connection, you need to connect the DVR's Ethernet to your home network.


----------



## DemonLos

Anyone know if the faster Blast speeds are available in the San Rafael area yet? I just ordered it and the CSR said it would take effect as "soon as I hung up the phone" yet I am still getting the same speeds as before, according to speed.test.net


----------



## jharkin

Yes, Blast is available in San Rafael. I also got the same speed as before and had to call customer service who had to get sales to redo their work, as they had put the wrong code into my modem. After that, it worked great.


----------



## DemonLos

Thanks for the reply. I called back and was told it may take "24-48 hours". I'll call back tuesday if it's not better. I never really know what to believe with comcast.


----------



## jlee301

Just saw a message on my Comcast STB that on Feb 29, Digital Classic will start receiving MTV Jams, MTV Hits, MTV Tres, and the Encore Plex.


Not sure if Encore Plex means all Encore channels 516-530.


But I am still waiting for new HD channels. I would love to turn on my TV and start getting SciFi-HD, TLC-HD, HDNet, Animal Planet-HD, CNN-HD, etc etc. *crosses fingers*


----------



## john_o

Here in SF in 94110, I am not yet seeing the speed increases -- I pay the extra $10 for the enhanced tier. I am still at 8 Mb down and 768 Kb up. (Confirmed via FTP, got tricked up by the PowerBoost d/l in my original post...)


I have a Motorola Surfboard SB4200 from before Comcast bought the old AT&T cable plant -- over 5 years old at this point. Am I going to have to upgrade to get the faster speeds? I have yet to see a list of what constitutes a 'newer' modem as the Comcast flyers subtly mention.


If I *am* going to get a new modem, are DOCSIS 3.0 models actually available today? I don't see anything on Amazon for Motorola or other vendors. Otherwise is the 5120 the way to go?


Also, any word if SciFi-HD will be available in the Bay Area? Ahh, to be able to watch Battlestar Galactica in HD in real time...


-john


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13209483
> 
> 
> Just saw a message on my Comcast STB that on Feb 29, Digital Classic will start receiving MTV Jams, MTV Hits, MTV Tres, and the Encore Plex.
> 
> 
> Not sure if Encore Plex means all Encore channels 516-530.
> 
> 
> But I am still waiting for new HD channels. I would love to turn on my TV and start getting SciFi-HD, TLC-HD, HDNet, Animal Planet-HD, CNN-HD, etc etc. *crosses fingers*



I have the same message and haven't been upgraded yet. I was wondering if this means that the upgrade is coming on that date? Since none of these channels would be available without an upgrade. Did this message go out to everyone or just the non-upgraded folks?


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13211252
> 
> 
> I have the same message and haven't been upgraded yet. I was wondering if this means that the upgrade is coming on that date? Since none of these channels would be available without an upgrade. Did this message go out to everyone or just the non-upgraded folks?



I am guessing my area is upgraded. So I would think this message was sent to everyone.


----------



## cstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13146852
> 
> *Update for the upgrades in the Los Gatos area*
> 
> 
> This week, if all goes well ( finishing up QC testing ), 4 areas in the Los Gatos area will go live, I don't know which ones only that there will be 4 areas that will be activated to 1 GHz. I'll let you know when the other areas will go active when I am given that information. So the upgrades continue, slowly but surely but they are getting done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



So did anyone in LG see the upgrades last week?


----------



## Mikef5

Here's something for the people that just won't give up their addiction to analog tv, got this from Lightreading site
http://www.lightreading.com/document...46733&site=cdn 


This is the part that analog people will like....



> Quote:
> In those scenarios, it’s expected that Comcast will continue to deliver a small basic analog lineup of roughly 30 channels, but move its expanded basic analog tier to the digital domain. In doing so, it looks to reclaim upwards of 40 channels and reapply them toward expanded high-definition services or for fresh spectrum for Docsis 3.0. (See Comcast Spreads the Love and Comcast Closes In on 100 Mbit/s.)



We'll see if this comes to be or not but IMHO this is only prolonging the inevitable and wastes bandwidth and if you read the article through it could give Comcast a reason to use SDV ......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sga000

I bought a new Vizio two weeks ago and am having a problem. I have Comcast service and live in San Jose.


Using the QAM tuner (I have the coax from the wall directly into my TV's coax port), I get 75 analog and over 120 digital channels. I am having trouble with ONE of the digital HD channels, KPIX-DT, 5-1. The channel "freezes" now and then, and then if I switch to other digital channels (i.e. any with a dash), all of them show "no signal". All analog channels are still fine. If I power the tv off and on and I already am tuned to something other than 5-1, all channels are fine. If I tune to 5-1, sometimes the freeze happens again right away, most of the time, it does not.


I called Vizio (I sent email but they did not answer), and they said it is correct that when ONE digital channel loses reception, ALL of them are gone. I cannot see anyone saying that on this forum. Is that what others see? I have seen people discussing problems on a specific channel, but they don't talk about other channels being bad, or having to power off/on to get them all back.


Also, I called Comcast and described the channel 5-1 KPIX-DT behavior. They do not see any reason why this single channel would give me trouble. (Of course, other channels may fail, but I've only had the TV two weeks, and so far, this is the only one that has shown this behavior). Comcast said they could come look, but I said that I can't recreate the problem at will. They said I could wait until it happened and call them. But this doesn't seem to persist, so I don't know if that makes any sense. It does seem to be particularly bad between about 7:30 pm and 9:30 pm, but there are certainly other times I've seen it (like a few minutes ago at 11:15 am).


I will certainly try to find out more about the reception problem soon. But my primary concern is with the Vizio itself. Does anyone agree with them that this ONE channel's failure should cause ALL digital channels to be gone, and that I must power the TV off and on to get them back? I am wondering if the QAM tuner is defective.


By the way, I tried to scan for channels when this channel failed, and it took 25 minutes and found NO digital channels. I powered off and on, scanned again, it took only 5 minutes and found all of the channels.


Thanks. I'm new to the forum and would appreciate any help.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/13217593
> 
> 
> I bought a new Vizio two weeks ago and am having a problem. I have Comcast service and live in San Jose.
> 
> 
> Using the QAM tuner (I have the coax from the wall directly into my TV's coax port), I get 75 analog and over 120 digital channels. I am having trouble with ONE of the digital HD channels, KPIX-DT, 5-1. The channel "freezes" now and then, and then if I switch to other digital channels (i.e. any with a dash), all of them show "no signal". All analog channels are still fine. If I power the tv off and on and I already am tuned to something other than 5-1, all channels are fine. If I tune to 5-1, sometimes the freeze happens again right away, most of the time, it does not.
> 
> 
> I called Vizio (I sent email but they did not answer), and they said it is correct that when ONE digital channel loses reception, ALL of them are gone. I cannot see anyone saying that on this forum. Is that what others see? I have seen people discussing problems on a specific channel, but they don't talk about other channels being bad, or having to power off/on to get them all back.
> 
> 
> Also, I called Comcast and described the channel 5-1 KPIX-DT behavior. They do not see any reason why this single channel would give me trouble. (Of course, other channels may fail, but I've only had the TV two weeks, and so far, this is the only one that has shown this behavior). Comcast said they could come look, but I said that I can't recreate the problem at will. They said I could wait until it happened and call them. But this doesn't seem to persist, so I don't know if that makes any sense. It does seem to be particularly bad between about 7:30 pm and 9:30 pm, but there are certainly other times I've seen it (like a few minutes ago at 11:15 am).
> 
> 
> I will certainly try to find out more about the reception problem soon. But my primary concern is with the Vizio itself. Does anyone agree with them that this ONE channel's failure should cause ALL digital channels to be gone, and that I must power the TV off and on to get them back? I am wondering if the QAM tuner is defective.
> 
> 
> By the way, I tried to scan for channels when this channel failed, and it took 25 minutes and found NO digital channels. I powered off and on, scanned again, it took only 5 minutes and found all of the channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm new to the forum and would appreciate any help.



You probably should post this in the appropriate Vizio thread, in the Display/LCD forum. It sounds like it is a Vizio tuner issue to me.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13217944
> 
> 
> You probably should post this in the appropriate Vizio thread, in the Display/LCD forum. It sounds like it is a Vizio tuner issue to me.



Clau is right about it probably being a Vizio tuner problem. I have a Vizio tv also and I don't have that problem, except that the CBS station does freeze once in a while and the sound will glitch for a while but that is a station problem ,which they are aware of but don't seem to be able to correct







. This problem happens both OTA and on cable so it's not a problem with Comcast. But the loss of all digital stations when one of them goes out is not normal and since it seems to get corrected once you turn it off then back on would indicate to me that it's a tuner problem. If you are in the warranty period of your set, I'd return it and get one that works properly, save yourself the gray hairs.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

I'm not familiar with the Vizio, but from the two owners' descriptions it sounds to me as though the TV's firmware is buggy and crashing upon seeing something unexpected in the KPIX data stream. In one case, just freezing momentarily and in the other totally crapping out the tuner. Did you ask Vizio if they have any updated firmare for your TV model(s)?


I don't see such freezes in CBS OTA or cable using my various tuners.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13218764
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Vizio, but from the two owners' descriptions it sounds to me as though the TV's firmware is buggy and crashing upon seeing something unexpected in the KPIX data stream. In one case, just freezing momentarily and in the other totally crapping out the tuner. Did you ask Vizio if they have any updated firmare for your TV model(s)?
> 
> 
> I don't see such freezes in CBS OTA or cable using my various tuners.



TPeterson,


I see the glitches on CBS-HD daily both on my Sony, Vizio, and Panasonic, using their tuners, using the Comcast box and using the TivoHD. I've talked with the engineers of the local CBS and they are aware of this problem and said they have a problem with their encoder and were going to replace it but that was a while ago and may have dropped it from their priority list. If people don't complain about it I'm sure they would rather not have to make that kind of purchase and hope that people will just over look it or think that's normal.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sga000

Thanks for your input, everyone. I just called Vizio again, and unlike the two fellows on Saturday, this one did NOT think that all digital channels should go away when only one was gone (or frozen). The two previous Vizio guys' response was to remove the channel from my channel list! I told them that wasn't acceptable to me. They also said to wait until this occurred on at least two more channels, and then call them again. Once I got a little more ammunition from your responses, I just called them again anyway.


This guy said that this model VS42L is so new that there is no firmware upgrade for it at this point. He said a level 2 or 3 technician will be calling me in 1-2 days to set up an appointment to look at the tuners.


I realize that CBS itself, or Comcast, must be the cause of the original problem, i.e. the KPIX channel freezing, but that is not my main concern. I can work on that by having Comcast come check things here (or accept it that KPIX is slow in fixing their problems). But I really want to know if my TV is somehow flawed, and if so, I want it fixed (or a new one)! The freezing or reception issue may occur on some other channel(s) in the future, and I don't want to go through this again.


I'll put an update here once Vizio checks out my TV. Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13216923
> 
> 
> Here's something for the people that just won't give up their addiction to analog tv, got this from Lightreading site
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...46733&site=cdn
> 
> 
> This is the part that analog people will like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if this comes to be or not but IMHO this is only prolonging the inevitable and wastes bandwidth and if you read the article through it could give Comcast a reason to use SDV ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You left out the good part about the "dongle", if they can get approval, then Comcast can go all-digital and those folks who want/need analog can use the DTA.



> Quote:
> It's believed that Comcast is looking to order about 25 million DTAs to help power an all-digital strategy cost-effectively for existing analog customers and to support existing digital customers who still have some TVs not connected to set-tops that receive analog programming. The volumes Comcast is considering are similar to what Verizon Communications Inc. (NYSE: VZ - message board) is seeking in a set-top RFP the telco issued last summer. (See Verizon Set-Top RFP Could Be Worth Billions .)


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13219111
> 
> 
> TPeterson,
> 
> 
> I see the glitches on CBS-HD daily both on my Sony, Vizio, and Panasonic, using their tuners, using the Comcast box and using the TivoHD. I've talked with the engineers of the local CBS and they are aware of this problem and said they have a problem with their encoder and were going to replace it but that was a while ago and may have dropped it from their priority list. If people don't complain about it I'm sure they would rather not have to make that kind of purchase and hope that people will just over look it or think that's normal.



Mike, exactly when do you see these glitches and how long are they? I don't watch live TV generally and almost never watch non-network stuff on KPIX, so maybe I'm not tuned in when these problems occur. If they happen predictably, I'd like to check them out on my equipment.


--Terry


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13221015
> 
> 
> You left out the good part about the "dongle", if they can get approval, then Comcast can go all-digital and those folks who want/need analog can use the DTA.



Jim,


Actually, I didn't want to confuse people with the "dongle" word since there's two "dongles" that pertain to cable. The dongle for Tivo ( tuner resolver ) and being able to use it with SDV and the dongle that will allow people with analog sets get the digital channels. To many dongles being dangled around

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13221567
> 
> 
> Mike, exactly when do you see these glitches and how long are they? I don't watch live TV generally and almost never watch non-network stuff on KPIX, so maybe I'm not tuned in when these problems occur. If they happen predictably, I'd like to check them out on my equipment.
> 
> 
> --Terry



Terry,


CBS is my station of choice, I watch it most of the time especially when the CSI's are on ( NCIS is my favorite ). They have IMHO the best HD programming of the local stations. The actual glitching only happens once in a while and is not at any regular time frame but I have noticed in the past that it was most notable during their news casts, especially the noon news. Lately though it happens maybe once or twice a day but at random times. It normally only lasts a split second, like someone taking a still frame photo of the program, it is quite noticeable especially since the sound will go very high for about a second or two and then level out. That being said, tonight I have not seen it do it at all but the night is still young










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13155885
> 
> 
> I'm near Remington and Hollenbeck and still not upgraded. Got "the letter" back in October and I believe it said my area would be upgraded within the next 2-3 months. It's now been 4 months and counting. I have not seen any Comcast trucks in my neighborhood at all (hopefully they're there when I'm at work). I have not had any cable outages, as some have reported experiencing just before being upgraded. I guess I'll be upgraded when I'm upgraded. Simple as that. Frustrated, but nothing I can do other than jumping over to sat, which I'm reluctant to do.



I'm just down the street from you and no upgrade in this part of 94087 as of yet.


----------



## rjcrum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskillz* /forum/post/13222320
> 
> 
> I'm just down the street from you and no upgrade in this part of 94087 as of yet.



I'm near Mary and Fremont and received the official letter just last week telling me that my service would be upgraded between March 20 and April 20. Two thoughts:
I'll believe it when I see it
I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13047166
> 
> 
> Sometime between 10pm last night (Wed., 02.07.08) and this morning at 4am I was upgraded! (in the area southeast of Fremont/Mary off The Dalles)
> 
> Jim in 94087





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcrum* /forum/post/13223440
> 
> 
> I'm near Mary and Fremont and received the official letter just last week telling me that my service would be upgraded between March 20 and April 20.



Is it just me or does it seem like they're upgrading Sunnyvale from the outside and working their way in? From what I've read here, people NE, E, SE, S and SW of the 94087 area that I'm in have been upgraded. I think someone may have even reported being upgraded W of me, near El Camino & 85. Has anyone in the Bernardo/Washington area (NW of me) been upgraded yet?


My cousin used to work for Comcast and has buddies that still work there, and they work in Sunnyvale. According to his buddies, they're currently working on the upgrades in my area, but I still have not seen any trucks. It's feeling more and more like I'll be one of the last nodes in Sunnyvale to be upgraded.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13225374
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like they're upgrading Sunnyvale from the outside and working their way in? From what I've read here, people NE, E, SE, S and SW of the 94087 area that I'm in have been upgraded. I think someone may have even reported being upgraded W of me, near El Camino & 85. Has anyone in the Bernardo/Washington area (NW of me) been upgraded yet?
> 
> 
> My cousin used to work for Comcast and has buddies that still work there, and they work in Sunnyvale. According to his buddies, they're currently working on the upgrades in my area, but I still have not seen any trucks. It's feeling more and more like I'll be one of the last nodes in Sunnyvale to be upgraded.



Mannaxman,


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. My brother use to work for the cable company ( TCI, AT&T and a short time with Comcast ) and I know a couple of people at Comcast







and that didn't get me upgraded any sooner when my area got upgraded either but I didn't think that it would anyway. They have to do the upgrades when and where they can and they don't do one area over another just because they know someone in that area but your area is being worked on and will be done soon, it's just taking a little longer than everyone would like. Trust me it will be worth it in the long run, it just sucks waiting for it to happen but it will happen.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hcady

I see the KPIX freeze and sound problems on the SD programs like Peoples Court and

Judge Judy. I watch ch. 705. I have not seen the problem on any HD programs.


----------



## UCSB

I have a Comcast HD DVR model Motorola DCT3412 I. I've had this unit for a year or two. Is there an upgraded model available from Comcast with more storage or better features?


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13226332
> 
> 
> Mannaxman,
> 
> 
> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. My brother use to work for the cable company ( TCI, AT&T and a short time with Comcast ) and I know a couple of people at Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that didn't get me upgraded any sooner when my area got upgraded either but I didn't think that it would anyway. They have to do the upgrades when and where they can and they don't do one area over another just because they know someone in that area but your area is being worked on and will be done soon, it's just taking a little longer than everyone would like. Trust me it will be worth it in the long run, it just sucks waiting for it to happen but it will happen.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike,


I know that knowing someone who works for Comcast isn't going to make my area get upgraded any sooner. But, I'm sure everyone else on this forum who isn't upgraded yet would agree, it's extremely frustrating (1) to have Comcast give you a time frame of when your area will be upgraded and not even come close to getting it done in that timeframe and (B) to know that areas all around you are already upgraded.


Now that I'm done ranting, thanks for all the great information you continuously provide here on the forum.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13228224
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I know that knowing someone who works for Comcast isn't going to make my area get upgraded any sooner. But, I'm sure everyone else on this forum who isn't upgraded yet would agree, it's extremely frustrating (1) to have Comcast give you a time frame of when your area will be upgraded and not even come close to getting it done in that timeframe and (B) to know that areas all around you are already upgraded.
> 
> 
> Now that I'm done ranting, thanks for all the great information you continuously provide here on the forum.



I'm in the same boat as you: 94087 and not yet upgraded. Does anyone have luck complaining to Comcast and getting upgraded or a discount? For all the inferior services we have been getting (no Blast, very few HD channels), and yet charged the same price as everyone else, we deserve some break. I wouldn't mind getting free HBO for a year







.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13228224
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I know that knowing someone who works for Comcast isn't going to make my area get upgraded any sooner. But, I'm sure everyone else on this forum who isn't upgraded yet would agree, it's extremely frustrating (1) to have Comcast give you a time frame of when your area will be upgraded and not even come close to getting it done in that timeframe and (B) to know that areas all around you are already upgraded.
> 
> 
> Now that I'm done ranting, thanks for all the great information you continuously provide here on the forum.



I totally agree with you. I've been doing this ( trying to get my area and other areas upgraded and working with Comcast ) for over 4 years so I know how frustrating it can be. But.....


One of the bad things about giving a time frame is if you don't meet that time frame then people dump all over you for not meeting that time frame but if you don't give some type of a time frame you are dumped on for being to vague or just giving pie-in-the-sky promises, so Comcast is dumped on one way or the other, it's a no win situation for them.


These time frames they give are the best time frame if everything goes well and trust me they don't always go well, they are not written in stone and shouldn't be taken that way. I've had many long talks with Mr. Johnson and I'm amazed that he still tries to give us the best estimates of when things will happen knowing that he will get dumped on if they don't meet that time frame but he still does it just to keep us in the loop and let us know that they have not forgotten about us and that they are working to get things done. I don't know that many corporations that have people in them that would take that time to do that for you.


That being said, please continue to express your concerns here. Comcast does read this forum and I bring up things to them when I can. That is what they need and want from their customers, otherwise they will think all is well in the Land of Oz when it's not. Besides, it gives me a mission in life, to be that thorn in their side

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcrum* /forum/post/13223440
> 
> 
> I'm near Mary and Fremont and received the official letter just last week telling me that my service would be upgraded between March 20 and April 20. Two thoughts:
> I'll believe it when I see it
> I can't wait to see it!




Aside from the initial letter I received the first week of October saying "upgrades were on the way" I haven't received anything from Comcast, except a letter with the rate increase info.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCSB* /forum/post/13228212
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast HD DVR model Motorola DCT3412 I. I've had this unit for a year or two. Is there an upgraded model available from Comcast with more storage or better features?



There is, but Comcast is not supporting it properly.......

The Moto upgrade is currently the DCT/DCH3416.


The DCH has an issue with the red recording light indicators being

knocked out by a previous upgrade. Comcast has yet to resolve this issue,

and our contacts here (Mr. J., etc.) have not responded to our requests

since September.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/13227277
> 
> 
> I see the KPIX freeze and sound problems on the SD programs like Peoples Court and
> 
> Judge Judy. I watch ch. 705. I have not seen the problem on any HD programs.



I have noticed that sometime during most Peoples Court episodes there is a momentary freeze, the screen changes and turns greenish for an instant, and when it clears, the sound is always louder for a few seconds before everything returns to normal. This happens only once per episode. I have also seen this OTA, so it is either KPIX or the source feed they are getting. I also have not seen this on other programs, SD or HD (I don't watch Judge Judy). It's a very peculiar and specific breakup that happens the same way each time.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13229253
> 
> 
> There is, but Comcast is not supporting it properly.......
> 
> The Moto upgrade is currently the DCT/DCH3416.
> 
> 
> The DCH has an issue with the red recording light indicators being
> 
> knocked out by a previous upgrade. Comcast has yet to resolve this issue,
> 
> and our contacts here (Mr. J., etc.) have not responded to our requests
> 
> since September.



I've never had an issue of something that was scheduled to be recorded not being recorded. So that's just a little annoyance for me (the recording light indicator not working).


----------



## UCSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13229253
> 
> 
> There is, but Comcast is not supporting it properly.......
> 
> The Moto upgrade is currently the DCT/DCH3416.
> 
> 
> The DCH has an issue with the red recording light indicators being
> 
> knocked out by a previous upgrade. Comcast has yet to resolve this issue,
> 
> and our contacts here (Mr. J., etc.) have not responded to our requests
> 
> since September.



Thanks, I appreciate the response. The additional capacity would be more useful than the lights for me ... if it comes down to it.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13225374
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like they're upgrading Sunnyvale from the outside and working their way in? From what I've read here, people NE, E, SE, S and SW of the 94087 area that I'm in have been upgraded. I think someone may have even reported being upgraded W of me, near El Camino & 85. Has anyone in the Bernardo/Washington area (NW of me) been upgraded yet?
> 
> (



I'm near Bernardo/El Camino (94086) and haven't been upgraded. I don't think anyone in that general area has been upgraded or will be soon enough. I've been noticing the same pattern as you and come to the conclusion that having highway 85 and 237 nearby has something to do with it. There was some talk a while ago about having to replace a battery in a common access way which I assume must be one of these highways. Knowing how ploddingly govt agencies work, who knows how long it is going to get the permission for doing that. So it looks like those of us in this area are in the boondocks as far as getting the upgrade quickly is concerned.


Yeah I am frustrated. As far as I am concerned they shouldn't have sent me a letter promising Feb 18 and then not deliver. It would have been better to be blissfully anaware and suffer Comcast's overpriced meager fare.


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCSB* /forum/post/13229879
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the response. The additional capacity would be more useful than the lights for me ... if it comes down to it.



currently, i'm shopping for something to replace my comcast DVR (6412) because of the reason you just stated: more HDD space. Turns out Comcast is rolling out Tivo units to some areas. Not sure when it will be in the bay area. Just found out 5 min ago so I don't know much else... tivocommunity is where i read this.


Also, I just got off the phone with comcast and they told me that if I go buy a third party HD-DVR (which are much easier to pop in a 1TB drive).. to just come on down to a comcast center to get cable cards and exchange my 6412 for some other box ...in order to continue getting on-demand.


that's the direction i'm about to go. hope that helps..



edit: i am going to also be checking directtv and dish promotions too. not sure what offers are available


edit2: wow, how does over 300 hours in HD recoding space sound.. done with 2.5TB raid0 and tivo


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCSB* /forum/post/13229879
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate the response. The additional capacity would be more useful than the lights for me ... if it comes down to it.



Yes, it has 160GB versus your current 120GB.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13229648
> 
> 
> I've never had an issue of something that was scheduled to be recorded not being recorded. So that's just a little annoyance for me (the recording light indicator not working).



I understand. It's a personal preference. I've wiped out recordings and turned the DVR off while it was recording because of no indicator lights, so it's much more of an issue for me, and several others on various forums about this.

I also believe that the bottom line is that any DVR supplied to us by Comcast should operate as it was intended to by the manufacturer, with the full set of features.


----------



## walk

There is the DCT-3416 - 160GB, same as the DCT-3412, but a 160GB HDD. Only a few offices got these I think. Then the new DCH-3416, also 160GB, newer hardware/firmware.


I don't know how you could "wipe out" recordings by turning the box off. It won't turn off during a recording (at least the older DCT-3412 I have doesn't, it throws up a warning message).


You can buy your own DVR (Tivo, whatever) but then you have to hassle with getting TWO cable cards installed (and I hear 1 is bad enough) and you won't get On Demand. I guess they suggested turning in the 3412 for a DCT-6200, which is basically the same box, only without a hard drive (well, and it has an analog tuner and DVI output instead of HDMI) but they charge.. what is it now... $8/mo for those?


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13232293
> 
> 
> You can buy your own DVR (Tivo, whatever) but then you have to hassle with getting TWO cable cards installed (and I hear 1 is bad enough) and you won't get On Demand.



The HDTiVo (as opposed to the Series3 TiVo) only requires 1 M-card, which can serve both tuners.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13228318
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you: 94087 and not yet upgraded. Does anyone have luck complaining to Comcast and getting upgraded or a discount? For all the inferior services we have been getting (no Blast, very few HD channels), and yet charged the same price as everyone else, we deserve some break. I wouldn't mind getting free HBO for a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



When I moved from Mountain View to Sunnyvale, I used this very tactic and complained about the downgrade in service and how it was not acceptable to pay the same rate I did before and receive far fewer HD channels, and so I would either be downgrading to limited basic (since that's essentially all the HD channels we get here) or make the move to satellite. As a result, I have been getting HBO "free" for the last year and a half (I called in when my first "free" year ended since I had not been upgraded yet and got the offer extended for another year and this time Starz was thrown in, not that there's anything worth watching on those channels since we don't get Starz HD here).


I received the letter back in October saying my neighborhood should be upgraded in 2-3 months. Four and a half months later, we have not been upgraded. After the three months was up, I called Comcast, and was told to just hang on a few more weeks until the middle of Feburary and we should be upgraded. It's now the end of February. A few weeks ago, I received another letter stating my neighborhood should be upgraded some time between Feb 18 - Mar 23. I have seen a few CableCom trucks digging in my area (near Mary and California) since December, so maybe there is hope, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13232293
> 
> 
> You can buy your own DVR (Tivo, whatever) but then you have to hassle with getting TWO cable cards installed (and I hear 1 is bad enough) and you won't get On Demand.



I have never had *ANY* CableCard issue for over a year with my two S3s. Each one has 1TB, and I have so many recordings I don't have time to watch. That's all the "on demand" I need.


----------



## Keenan

I haven't had any CC trouble either in my S3, it's been close to 17 mos now.


----------



## fender4645

Neither have I (9 months now). I'm guessing Walk was referring to the installation of the cards which definitely had its issues back in the day. However I haven't heard anyone complain about CC installation in a while. Could it have to do with the fact that the DCH's now require CableCARDs???? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13236350
> 
> 
> Neither have I (9 months now). I'm guessing Walk was referring to the installation of the cards which definitely had its issues back in the day. However I haven't heard anyone complain about CC installation in a while. Could it have to do with the fact that the DCH's now require CableCARDs???? Hmmmmmm



I think there was some incorrectly provisioned cards that were causing problems, I remember some members discussing it here, but I've had mine since less than 2 weeks after the S3 was released, I think it was Sept 15, 2006, and haven't had a problem.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13221015
> 
> 
> You left out the good part about the "dongle", if they can get approval, then Comcast can go all-digital and those folks who want/need analog can use the DTA.



It's amazing what they can pack into a "dongle" these days. I've always thought of them as a relatively simple converter.


This DTA they are talking about is very advanced parallel signal processing. It needs to tune *and* mpg decode 30-70 mpg streams in parallel and also simultaneously output analog. Try to have your PC decode a few mpg streams (even SD 704x480i) and watch it start to choke from various bottlenecks.


Anyway, if they do come out with this DTA there's a good chance they will use this product, since Comcast invested in the company (along with Cisco, Brighthouse, etc.)
http://www.broadlogic.com/products/terapix.php 


In response to Mikef5, I don't see why this DTA would hasten SDV. Getting rid of analog gives them more bandwidth to play with so that would more likely delay or make unnecessary the use of SDV than it would hasten SDV.


The whole of ADS takes up under 54MHz right now, whereas getting rid of analog (something DTA allows them to do), would open up around 414MHz.


Even if you take an agressive view that only 1/4 of ADS channels are being used at any time, SDV on the ADS channels would only save you around 40MHz. The big savings for SDV would be on the HD channels, not the ADS channels, and the HD channels (other than locals) already require a box that can already be software upgraded to support SDV, so if they wanted to do SDV stuff is in place already even without DTA.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13234223
> 
> 
> I haven't had any CC trouble either in my S3, it's been close to 17 mos now.



Same here, installed correctly the first time, 13 months, no problems.


All my problems were billing problems which took months to resolve.


----------



## OldTony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13217944
> 
> 
> You probably should post this in the appropriate Vizio thread, in the Display/LCD forum. It sounds like it is a Vizio tuner issue to me.



Just a few quick questions and hopefully some helpful pointers


1. Do you have alot of cable splitters between the source cable outside and your TV?

If so then you may need a broadband amplifier. You can pick one up at Home Depot, Lowes's, Radio Shack or Online. I added my amplifier at my cable wall input inside the house (2 splitters outside between me and the source). Before the amplifier I was seeing artifacts and loss of signal. Get one with multiple outputs. I have a single line in and 5 amplified outputs. This sort of amplifier will help both analog cable channels and digital channels (QAM).


2. If 1 above does not help then you may have a TV tuner problem or a display processor problem. One way to isolate this issue is to get a Digital Convertor Box from Comcast and then drive your TV through the HDMI port and then through the SVHS port observing the picture in both cases for the same channel.


If you can recieve digital channels with no problem though SVHS using the convertor box with no problem then you can assume the digital signal is properly decoded, decompressed and displayed on your TV. If not then you likely have a transmission problem from the cable source having shown two different QAM tuners to fail (Converter Box and VIZIO)


If you can recieve digtial channels with no problem through the HDMI port using the convertor box then you can point a big finger at the VIZIO Tuner and not the display processor.


I had a new VIZIO and JVC Side by Side in my house and compared both when receiving a non-amplified cable signal. Both displays showed loss of signal and significant artifacts on several channels. After inserting an amplifier I found both units to operate 99% Artifact free on all digital channels.



No all artifacts (blockiness on displays) come from lossy transmission. In general if the artifacts are gross in effect and happen alot then you most likely have a very lossy channel to your receiver. If you get a rare artifact during motion then this could be due to a noise event in the cable or could be related to the Encoding Algorithm used for the source Video.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13239438
> 
> 
> Same here, installed correctly the first time, 13 months, no problems.
> 
> 
> All my problems were billing problems which took months to resolve.



lol...same here, I had a $5.00 late charge for a $19.95 service call charge where they never fixed anything, I disputed the original $19.95, said they would fix it, but it kept showing up on my bill, hence the $5 late charge. After a couple of calls and a trip to the office and it still wasn't fixed, I just paid it. Screwing around with these people over $25 is not worth my time.



On another subject, the following concerns me, specifically, how well it will be implemented. Comcast is moving to 3 HD into 1 QAM technology, at least in some areas.

http://www.cedmagazine.com/Article-H...idth-Race.aspx 




And finally, this is just too funny, or too sad(my vote goes with sad), depending on your point of view,


"Comcast acknowledges that it hired people to take up room at an F.C.C. hearing into its practices."
http://www.portfolio.com/news-market...aring-Strategy 


Apparently this sort of thing is SOP, doesn't seem like it should be allowed though, _especially_ with an FCC public(We The People...) hearing on a university campus. Capitalism at it's finest.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldTony* /forum/post/13240285
> 
> 
> Just a few quick questions and hopefully some helpful pointers
> 
> 
> 1. Do you have alot of cable splitters between the source cable outside and your TV?
> 
> If so then you may need a broadband amplifier. You can pick one up at Home Depot, Lowes's, Radio Shack or Online. I added my amplifier at my cable wall input inside the house (2 splitters outside between me and the source). Before the amplifier I was seeing artifacts and loss of signal. Get one with multiple outputs. I have a single line in and 5 amplified outputs. This sort of amplifier will help both analog cable channels and digital channels (QAM).
> 
> 
> 2. If 1 above does not help then you may have a TV tuner problem or a display processor problem. One way to isolate this issue is to get a Digital Convertor Box from Comcast and then drive your TV through the HDMI port and then through the SVHS port observing the picture in both cases for the same channel.
> 
> 
> If you can recieve digital channels with no problem though SVHS using the convertor box with no problem then you can assume the digital signal is properly decoded, decompressed and displayed on your TV. If not then you likely have a transmission problem from the cable source having shown two different QAM tuners to fail (Converter Box and VIZIO)
> 
> 
> If you can recieve digtial channels with no problem through the HDMI port using the convertor box then you can point a big finger at the VIZIO Tuner and not the display processor.
> 
> 
> I had a new VIZIO and JVC Side by Side in my house and compared both when receiving a non-amplified cable signal. Both displays showed loss of signal and significant artifacts on several channels. After inserting an amplifier I found both units to operate 99% Artifact free on all digital channels.
> 
> 
> 
> No all artifacts (blockiness on displays) come from lossy transmission. In general if the artifacts are gross in effect and happen alot then you most likely have a very lossy channel to your receiver. If you get a rare artifact during motion then this could be due to a noise event in the cable or could be related to the Encoding Algorithm used for the source Video.



Thanks for your info. I'll answer as much as I can, and ask something too. This problem is occurring right now, starting at 3:22 pm Pacific and lasting until now at 3:55. Whoops! Right now at 3:56, powering off and on, it is now "fixed". I was going to ask someone else if they were also seeing any issues with KPIX-DT 5-1 right now. So much for that!


1. Comcast already put an amplifier onto my cable in November, SVI SV-A15PRS. Also I have a splitter after that, but to be sure that was not the problem, I connected the cable (with the amplifier) directly to the TV a few days ago, and the problem occurred many times.


This amplifier seems to have only 1 output. Even it did have more than one, how would the multiple outputs be used? Do you mean instead of having a splitter after the amplifier, I would just use the amplifier alone?


2. Sorry, which is the SVHS port? Comcast was supposed to come yesterday, but they did not show up (at least I get $20 from them). When I schedule again, I'll make sure they bring the box that will help diagnose this problem, as you have suggested.


Would the methods you describe help diagnose, even if the problem is not occurring at that instant? I'm worried that they will get here and not see it fail, and they'll give up. And I don't have any idea how to make it fail.


My problem doesn't seem to start with any artifacts or pixelation or such things. The display just freezes, that's it, and only analog channels are okay (others get "no signal"). After I power off and on, the same thing may reoccur for many hours or just a few minutes. Other digital channels (and analog) are always good when I power back on, unless I start with it tuned to 5-1. If that channel is "bad", then all digital ones are gone again, etc.


Does any of what I have described seem to narrow it down to the tuner or the display processor? It seemed like a tuner problem to me, because if I don't power off and on, no digital channels are found during the channel scan. If I do power off and on before running the scan, it finds over 120 digital ones.


Vizio promised to call me between 24-48 hours, and that's ending within one hour. I'm not too happy with them so far.


Thanks for your help, and I'll keep you posted on what I learn.


----------



## bzzzzzt

I have exactly the same problem you described. Maybe we can figure this out together, hopefully.


I just got a Magnavox LCD HDTV (26MF377B) 2 weeks ago and I'm using San Francisco Comcast analog cable via the TV's built in QAM tuner. Watching channel 5-1 a short while will sometimes cause the picture to freeze. I can change the channel and the main channels will be fine but all subchannels, whether they are HD or not, will then be blank with "channel not available" displayed. The only way I found to return the subchannels is to turn the TV off and on again. Only the CBS HD channel has this problem. Anyone have a guess to what might be wrong or how to resolve this?


TIA,

Ben






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/13217593
> 
> 
> I bought a new Vizio two weeks ago and am having a problem. I have Comcast service and live in San Jose.
> 
> 
> Using the QAM tuner (I have the coax from the wall directly into my TV's coax port), I get 75 analog and over 120 digital channels. I am having trouble with ONE of the digital HD channels, KPIX-DT, 5-1. The channel "freezes" now and then, and then if I switch to other digital channels (i.e. any with a dash), all of them show "no signal". All analog channels are still fine. If I power the tv off and on and I already am tuned to something other than 5-1, all channels are fine. If I tune to 5-1, sometimes the freeze happens again right away, most of the time, it does not.
> 
> 
> I called Vizio (I sent email but they did not answer), and they said it is correct that when ONE digital channel loses reception, ALL of them are gone. I cannot see anyone saying that on this forum. Is that what others see? I have seen people discussing problems on a specific channel, but they don't talk about other channels being bad, or having to power off/on to get them all back.
> 
> 
> Also, I called Comcast and described the channel 5-1 KPIX-DT behavior. They do not see any reason why this single channel would give me trouble. (Of course, other channels may fail, but I've only had the TV two weeks, and so far, this is the only one that has shown this behavior). Comcast said they could come look, but I said that I can't recreate the problem at will. They said I could wait until it happened and call them. But this doesn't seem to persist, so I don't know if that makes any sense. It does seem to be particularly bad between about 7:30 pm and 9:30 pm, but there are certainly other times I've seen it (like a few minutes ago at 11:15 am).
> 
> 
> I will certainly try to find out more about the reception problem soon. But my primary concern is with the Vizio itself. Does anyone agree with them that this ONE channel's failure should cause ALL digital channels to be gone, and that I must power the TV off and on to get them back? I am wondering if the QAM tuner is defective.
> 
> 
> By the way, I tried to scan for channels when this channel failed, and it took 25 minutes and found NO digital channels. I powered off and on, scanned again, it took only 5 minutes and found all of the channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm new to the forum and would appreciate any help.


----------



## sga000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzzzzzt* /forum/post/13241614
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same problem you described. Maybe we can figure this out together, hopefully.
> 
> 
> I just got a Magnavox LCD HDTV (26MF377B) 2 weeks ago and I'm using San Francisco Comcast analog cable via the TV's built in QAM tuner. Watching channel 5-1 a short while will sometimes cause the picture to freeze. I can change the channel and the main channels will be fine but all subchannels, whether they are HD or not, will then be blank with "channel not available" displayed. The only way I found to return the subchannels is to turn the TV off and on again. Only the CBS HD channel has this problem. Anyone have a guess to what might be wrong or how to resolve this?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Ben



Have you read message #5347 from OldTony and my response to him in #5349? OldTony's remarks are interesting and might help us. I was beginning to think this problem was unique to my Vizio, but it sounds like your problem is very similar.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13234016
> 
> 
> When I moved from Mountain View to Sunnyvale, I used this very tactic and complained about the downgrade in service and how it was not acceptable to pay the same rate I did before and receive far fewer HD channels, and so I would either be downgrading to limited basic (since that's essentially all the HD channels we get here) or make the move to satellite. As a result, I have been getting HBO "free" for the last year and a half (I called in when my first "free" year ended since I had not been upgraded yet and got the offer extended for another year and this time Starz was thrown in, not that there's anything worth watching on those channels since we don't get Starz HD here).
> 
> 
> I received the letter back in October saying my neighborhood should be upgraded in 2-3 months. Four and a half months later, we have not been upgraded. After the three months was up, I called Comcast, and was told to just hang on a few more weeks until the middle of Feburary and we should be upgraded. It's now the end of February. A few weeks ago, I received another letter stating my neighborhood should be upgraded some time between Feb 18 - Mar 23. I have seen a few CableCom trucks digging in my area (near Mary and California) since December, so maybe there is hope, but I'm not holding my breath.



I called in and complained. The first tier CS person was totally unsympathetic, so I asked to transfer to a customer service manager. That guy sounded a little more smooth, but won't state any ETA for upgrade in my area, and won't give me any freebies or breaks just because we have not been upgraded. So I basically wasted half an hour for nothing. He also said, alarmingly, that it may be 3rd quarter or the end of the year before we're upgraded, and that we should just wait patiently. That DirecTV pull is getting stronger and stronger...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13242148
> 
> 
> I called in and complained. The first tier CS person was totally unsympathetic, so I asked to transfer to a customer service manager. That guy sounded a little more smooth, but won't state any ETA for upgrade in my area, and won't give me any freebies or breaks just because we have not been upgraded. So I basically wasted half an hour for nothing. He also said, alarmingly, that it may be 3rd quarter or the end of the year before we're upgraded, and that we should just wait patiently. That DirecTV pull is getting stronger and stronger...



Clau,


The CSR's have no clue when an area is or isn't going to be updated. They read from a prepared script or worse they pull things out of thin air. The problem with your area is with the city of Sunnyvale and getting permits to continue their upgrades and having to wait for AT&T to be ready to do their upgrades along side of them. If you look back a few posts I stated that but I'll check to see what the status is with the permits. Here's the part that I referred to....



> Quote:
> *In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone. Several neighborhoods that received a "notice" are waiting for one of our competitors to put a new power supply unit in place, (our equipment is co-located in the right-of-way in this particular Sunnyvale neighborhood). Another Sunnyvale neighborhood that received the "notice" is waiting for a large underground bore to be completed so we can run our fiber in the new conduit. In this neighborhood we are waiting on a permit from the local water company.*



Always take what a CSR says with a healthy dose of salt, the people here have a better handle on what's happening than any CSR does.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13239408
> 
> 
> In response to Mikef5, I don't see why this DTA would hasten SDV. Getting rid of analog gives them more bandwidth to play with so that would more likely delay or make unnecessary the use of SDV than it would hasten SDV.
> 
> 
> The whole of ADS takes up under 54MHz right now, whereas getting rid of analog (something DTA allows them to do), would open up around 414MHz.
> 
> 
> Even if you take an agressive view that only 1/4 of ADS channels are being used at any time, SDV on the ADS channels would only save you around 40MHz. The big savings for SDV would be on the HD channels, not the ADS channels, and the HD channels (other than locals) already require a box that can already be software upgraded to support SDV, so if they wanted to do SDV stuff is in place already even without DTA.



SFHub,


I'm not concerned about the DTA being used, it's just like having a box except that it's a heck of a lot smaller. The DTA only allows you to view digital channels on an analog tv set, it doesn't free up anything. My point was they are thinking of *keeping 30 ANALOG* channels even after the digital transition date. That wastes bandwidth that could be used to add more HD or more digital channels. They need to get rid of all of the analog channels now and for those that still want to use an analog tv give them the DTA or a box. People with digital tv's can still plug in their cable to their digital tv sets and get the same programming that they are getting right now on the analog stations only it will be digital and not analog, that won't change.


Right now Comcast is not using SDV except in 3 test areas and I've heard nothing about it being deployed any time soon but with all the clamor for more HD and Comcast recently adding Blast to their internet package, eventually they will need more bandwidth and that's when SDV will be used ( or some compression scheme, like mpeg-4 ) so get rid of analog completely now because eventually it will have to go one way or the other.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13234016
> 
> 
> When I moved from Mountain View to Sunnyvale, I used this very tactic and complained about the downgrade in service and how it was not acceptable to pay the same rate I did before and receive far fewer HD channels, and so I would either be downgrading to limited basic (since that's essentially all the HD channels we get here) or make the move to satellite. As a result, I have been getting HBO "free" for the last year and a half (I called in when my first "free" year ended since I had not been upgraded yet and got the offer extended for another year and this time Starz was thrown in, not that there's anything worth watching on those channels since we don't get Starz HD here).
> 
> 
> I received the letter back in October saying my neighborhood should be upgraded in 2-3 months. Four and a half months later, we have not been upgraded. After the three months was up, I called Comcast, and was told to just hang on a few more weeks until the middle of Feburary and we should be upgraded. It's now the end of February. A few weeks ago, I received another letter stating my neighborhood should be upgraded some time between Feb 18 - Mar 23. I have seen a few CableCom trucks digging in my area (near Mary and California) since December, so maybe there is hope, but I'm not holding my breath.



It is getting ridiculous. I did see a CableCom truck on my street this morning when I was on my way to work.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13240424
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, this is just too funny, or too sad(my vote goes with sad), depending on your point of view,
> 
> 
> "Comcast acknowledges that it hired people to take up room at an F.C.C. hearing into its practices."
> http://www.portfolio.com/news-market...aring-Strategy
> 
> 
> Apparently this sort of thing is SOP, doesn't seem like it should be allowed though, _especially_ with an FCC public(We The People...) hearing on a university campus. Capitalism at it's finest.



Jim,


Well, it's sad and funny but what struck my funny bone was, when I was going to college people would pay me to sit in class and take notes for them while they were doing other things.... Happens all the time... hope they got their moneys worth... I did










The other part of your post was very interesting and sort of demonstrates the reason to get rid of analog now and not wait. I've heard rumors about the mpeg-4 being used and that concerns me but the 3 HD channels in a single stream is not as bad as it seems if the streams are muxed properly. The bad thing is there will never be enough bandwidth on any system that will make everyone happy, it's a never ending story....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243554
> 
> 
> SFHub,
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about the DTA being used, it's just like having a box except that it's a heck of a lot smaller. The DTA only allows you to view digital channels on an analog tv set, it doesn't free up anything. My point was they are thinking of *keeping 30 ANALOG* channels even after the digital transition date. That wastes bandwidth that could be used to add more HD or more digital channels. They need to get rid of all of the analog channels now and for those that still want to use an analog tv give them the DTA or a box. People with digital tv's can still plug in their cable to their digital tv sets and get the same programming that they are getting right now on the analog stations only it will be digital and not analog, that won't change.
> 
> 
> Right now Comcast is not using SDV except in 3 test areas and I've heard nothing about it being deployed any time soon but with all the clamor for more HD and Comcast recently adding Blast to their internet package, eventually they will need more bandwidth and that's when SDV will be used ( or some compression scheme, like mpeg-4 ) so get rid of analog completely now because eventually it will have to go one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, I'm going to try and hunt down some more info on the DTA, but as I understand it, and it seems to be implied in the article as well, is that the DTA will be used on all-digital systems - digital signal in, analog signal out - meaning that the full spectrum of bandwidth would be on the digital plane. Everyone in your neighborhood would be getting nothing but digital signals from the cable feed, those who want/need analog signals would use the DTA on that cable feed.


IOW, the full 860MHz+ could be used for digital services instead of wasting 180-420MHz on 30-70 analog channels.


The article even mentions Comcast wanting to be at least 20% all-digital across it's systems by the end of 2008.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243409
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The CSR's have no clue when an area is or isn't going to be updated. They read from a prepared script or worse they pull things out of thin air. The problem with your area is with the city of Sunnyvale and getting permits to continue their upgrades and having to wait for AT&T to be ready to do their upgrades along side of them. If you look back a few posts I stated that but I'll check to see what the status is with the permits. Here's the part that I referred to....
> 
> 
> 
> Always take what a CSR says with a healthy dose of salt, the people here have a better handle on what's happening than any CSR does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the info. I notice quite a few AT&T trucks in the neighborhood. So that's a good sign?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13243661
> 
> 
> Mike, I'm going to try and hunt down some more info on the DTA, but as I understand it, and it seems to be implied in the article as well, is that the DTA will be used on all-digital systems - digital signal in, analog signal out - meaning that the full spectrum of bandwidth would be on the digital plane. Everyone in your neighborhood would be getting nothing but digital signals from the cable feed, those who want/need analog signals would use the DTA on that cable feed.
> 
> 
> IOW, the full 860MHz+ could be used for digital services instead of wasting 180-420MHz on 30-70 analog channels.
> 
> 
> The article even mentions Comcast wanting to be at least 20% all-digital across it's systems by the end of 2008.



Jim,


What the article said ( at least the way I read it ) was that Comcast could go all digital, getting rid of all analog and use the DTA for those with an analog set or they could keep 30 analog channels and move the rest of the channels to the digital tier and not use the DTA. I agree with the first option, get rid of all analog and go all digital. Give DTA's to those that have analog sets and have done with it now. But it looks like Comcast wants to keep those 30 analog channels to help ease the transition to an all digital system.... NOOOOOOOOOO !!!! that's my point.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243701
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> What the article said ( at least the way I read it ) was that Comcast could go all digital, getting rid of all analog and use the DTA for those with an analog set or they could keep 30 analog channels and move the rest of the channels to the digital tier and not use the DTA. I agree with the first option, get rid of all analog and go all digital. Give DTA's to those that have analog sets and have done with it now. But it looks like Comcast wants to keep those 30 analog channels to help ease the transition to an all digital system.... NOOOOOOOOOO !!!! that's my point.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



They do seem to say 2 different things in that article, all we can hope for is that the bay area will be in that 20% all-digital. Yeah, right, the bay area be on the bleeding edge with Comcast technology??


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13243758
> 
> 
> They do seem to say 2 different things in that article, all we can hope for is that the bay area will be in that 20% all-digital. Yeah, right, the bay area be on the bleeding edge with Comcast technology??



I hope we're 100 per cent digital, I mean why wait for the inevitable ??? Make use of the bandwidth now. This reminds me of the shift from black and white to color ( Yep, I'm old enough to remember that







) .

The thing is it was Brian Roberts himself that said he wanted to keep those 30 analog channels to help ease the way to all digital










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243834
> 
> 
> I hope we're 100 per cent digital, I mean why wait for the inevitable ??? Make use of the bandwidth now. This reminds me of the shift from black and white to color ( Yep, I'm old enough to remember that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> The thing is it was Brian Roberts himself that said he wanted to keep those 30 analog channels to help ease the way to all digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, they have to balance their existing customer base needs against what they want to do and how soon they want to be there. You mention the word "dongle" to grandma and gramps and grandma going to give gramps a funny look.


I think Comcast still has 35-45% of it's sub base on analog only, that's a lot of people to keep happy, and a big chunk of income for Comcast.


Maybe we could get all the members here to park their cars in the San Ramon Comcast bay area headquarters parking lot, taking up all the spaces until they do what we want.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243554
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> They need to get rid of all of the analog channels now and for those that still want to use an analog tv give them the DTA or a box. *People with digital tv's can still plug in their cable to their digital tv sets and get the same programming that they are getting right now on the analog stations* only it will be digital and not analog, that won't change.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What about those of us who are receiving the _expanded basic_ tier of channels in analog right now directly (no STB's) into multiple sets in the house? When all digital will those be carried in clear QAM so I could continue to receive all the same channels directly with no STB's (on digital TV's, of course)? I would love it, but I don't know how Comcast can do that since they wouldn't have any way to restrict the channels for the basic cable people.


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13244014
> 
> 
> What about those of us who are receiving the _expanded basic_ tier of channels in analog right now directly (no STB's) into multiple sets in the house? When all digital will those be carried in clear QAM so I could continue to receive all the same channels directly with no STB's (on digital TV's, of course)? I would love it, but I don't know how Comcast can do that since they wouldn't have any way to restrict the channels for the basic cable people.



You've probably answered your own question. In the future, expanded basic will likely require a settop for every set.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13243953
> 
> 
> Well, they have to balance their existing customer base needs against what they want to do and how soon they want to be there. You mention the word "dongle" to grandma and gramps and grandma going to give gramps a funny look.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast still has 35-45% of it's sub base on analog only, that's a lot of people to keep happy, and a big chunk of income for Comcast.
> 
> 
> Maybe we could get all the members here to park their cars in the San Ramon Comcast bay area headquarters parking lot, taking up all the spaces until they do what we want.



Jim,


I think you put the older generation in an unfair light, they're a lot smarter than most people give them credit for. The problem with the older generation isn't that they don't understand technology, they're just are set in their ways and resist change for as long as they can.


As far as the possibility of cable losing customers to the sat's if they lose the analog channels, it's not going to happen if they *really think about it.*


Where are they going to get the analog signal from if cable goes all digital ?? To Dish ?? Sorry, they are all digital... To Directv ?? Sorry, they are all digital too. My favorite company, AT&T U-verse ??? Guess what ... they're all digital too, as a matter of fact they use a form of SDV in their system, one of the reasons my sister left them and came back to cable. Plus the fact that with the SatCo's you have to have a box for every piece of equipment that you want to connect to ( more than one tv, dvr, vcr or any other such device ). With cable, even if they go all digital tomorrow, you can still get the basic channels by just plugging the cable into your digital tv, digital recorder, or your digital whatever. Yes you will have to get a digital piece of equipment but that's just a fact of progress and it's time to get off that analog addiction and come into the 21th Century. At least with cable you will still get the basic channels without having to have a box on every outlet/piece of equipment. Yes, you will have to have a box/cable card to get the premium stuff but you already have to do that now.


Harsh, I'm sure it is and I'm sure there are still people out there that say " My black and white tv is just fine for me, why should I change ??" and the answer to that is, You don't have to change but don't be surprised when you get left behind as technology advances forward. Good Grief, they're going to make available to you DTA's/boxes that will let you still use your analog equipment so there's no excuse not to go all digital.


The broadcast analog signal is going away next February, it's time to get ready for it and stop prolonging the inevitable.


End of Digital Transition commercial ......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243409
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The CSR's have no clue when an area is or isn't going to be updated. They read from a prepared script or worse they pull things out of thin air. The problem with your area is with the city of Sunnyvale and getting permits to continue their upgrades and having to wait for AT&T to be ready to do their upgrades along side of them. If you look back a few posts I stated that but I'll check to see what the status is with the permits. Here's the part that I referred to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always take what a CSR says with a healthy dose of salt, the people here have a better handle on what's happening than any CSR does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Do you know of someone at Comcast that I can email my complaints to? That CS manager said that I have to write a letter and mail it the old-fashioned way into Comcast. I haven't written letters and mailed them via US mail for a long time







.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13247494
> 
> 
> Do you know of someone at Comcast that I can email my complaints to? That CS manager said that I have to write a letter and mail it the old-fashioned way into Comcast. I haven't written letters and mailed them via US mail for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Cus...ContactUs.html


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243409
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The CSR's have no clue when an area is or isn't going to be updated.
> 
> 
> Always take what a CSR says with a healthy dose of salt, the people here have a better handle on what's happening than any CSR does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I couldn't agree more. I called back in late Sept. regarding a problem I was having with one of my STB's and, while waiting on the hit to my STB, I asked if he could give me an update on the upgrades for Sunnyvale. He told me all of Sunnyvale should be upgraded by the end of October. I didn't believe him when he said it, and rightfully so. But there was a tiny part of me that was hoping he knew what he was talking about. Maybe he meant the end of Oct. '08?!?!?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13247494
> 
> 
> Do you know of someone at Comcast that I can email my complaints to? That CS manager said that I have to write a letter and mail it the old-fashioned way into Comcast. I haven't written letters and mailed them via US mail for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Clau,


You already have, Mr. J. reads this forum and that's why I'm still here, to address your concerns.


For my edification, the next time you talk to a "Cs Manager" and they give you that kind of answer, get his/her name. There is no reason that you have to write a letter to Comcast to address your concerns or needs ( unless you want a permanent record of it for your records ) . That is his job, to assist customers not to tell them to write a letter. Comcast doesn't need that kind of "Manager".


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13247494
> 
> 
> I haven't written letters and mailed them via US mail for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



US mail is probably still the most effective way to resolve problems which cannot be handled by 1st/2nd level CSRs. I have written letters to CEOs of AT&T, Chase, etc. with positive results. I'm sure the CEOs don't actually read these letters, but they have teams of people with more authorities than the CSRs.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/13247753
> 
> 
> US mail is probably still the most effective way to resolve problems which cannot be handled by 1st/2nd level CSRs. I have written letters to CEOs of AT&T, Chase, etc. with positive results. I'm sure the CEOs don't actually read these letters, but they have teams of people with more authorities than the CSRs.



They actually have people that screen the mail and pass on the ones they think are important enough or would require a higher manager ( CEO etc. ) to answer. The CEO or higher managers really don't have the time to deal with all of the mail that they receive. That's why I'm amazed that Mr. J. does what he does for this area even though he doesn't have to. But that being said, that's why it's the Local Manager's job to address the concerns of their area and not pass the buck to someone else, unless the problem is beyond their control or expertise. My feeling is that the "CS Manager" that Clau talked to just didn't want to deal with it and was blowing him off... just my feeling since I didn't know both sides of the story.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243409
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> The CSR's have no clue when an area is or isn't going to be updated. They read from a prepared script or worse they pull things out of thin air. The problem with your area is with the city of Sunnyvale and getting permits to continue their upgrades and having to wait for AT&T to be ready to do their upgrades along side of them. If you look back a few posts I stated that but I'll check to see what the status is with the permits. Here's the part that I referred to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always take what a CSR says with a healthy dose of salt, the people here have a better handle on what's happening than any CSR does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That is interesting. I didn't realize that there was specific information about hold ups from the city of Sunnyvale. This concerns me as a resident and I think we have a right to complain to the city council. I just sent this mail to them to ask about this -

*Hi,

As a resident of a city in one of the most high tech areas in the world, it saddens me to realize that we have such inferior Cable TV/Internet services which have yet to be fully upgraded after many promises. To add salt to the injury, we pay the same as others who enjoy much better services.


As you might know I'm talking about Comcast's promises of upgrades, which were supposed to be completed in Sunnyvale by the end of last year. Comcast has sent residents of the yet to be upgraded areas many notices with specific dates that they have missed consistently.


What is the City Council doing to track Comcast and its promise to upgrade? There has been talk on some message boards on the Internet that some of the hold up has been due to delays in receiving permits from the city. After years of delays when Comcast is finally doing the upgrades what is the hold up? Why can the City not do everything in its power to help and hold Comcast accountable? After all we have been paying the same as others and it is the duty of the City to look after residents rights in these regards.


The City council should realize that having a good communication infrastructure is vital to being part of a vibrant Silicon Valley; otherwise Sunnyvale will be left behind as one sleepy backward town in the midst of our other high tech neighbors.*



My suggestion is that others should also question the city council. The more that people question, the more they will realize this is an issue and do something about it. After all they are politicians who have been elected by city residents and are supposed to look after our best interests. The email id for the city council is [email protected]


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BC59* /forum/post/12954336
> 
> 
> I don't have them yet, but based on my experience with the current system, the limited basic channels (local channels) are clear, and the rest are encrypted. For anything outside the limited basic channels, you will need to subscribe to the appropriate Comcast tier and have a HD STB or a cable card based solution.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/12954940
> 
> 
> That is correct. If those extra channels were unencrypted anyone would be able to receive them with a QAM tuner. I think I'd run to buy a QAM tuner if I could save the extra monthly cost.



does this mean that I can watch these channels even if I don't subscribe to comcast? Just need a QAM tuner (hdhomerun or pc) and I can get these?


HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION (HDTV)

Limited Basic HD

702 KTVU (FOX) HD

703 KNTV (NBC) HD

704 KRON - HD

705 KPIX (CBS) HD

706 KICU HD

707 KGO - (ABC) HD

709 KOED - HD

712 KBCW - HD


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13249136
> 
> 
> does this mean that I can watch these channels even if I don't subscribe to comcast? Just need a QAM tuner (hdhomerun or pc) and I can get these?
> 
> 
> HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION (HDTV)
> 
> Limited Basic HD
> 
> 702 KTVU (FOX) HD
> 
> 703 KNTV (NBC) HD
> 
> 704 KRON - HD
> 
> 705 KPIX (CBS) HD
> 
> 706 KICU HD
> 
> 707 KGO - (ABC) HD
> 
> 709 KOED - HD
> 
> 712 KBCW - HD



No it doesn't mean that you can receive these channels without a subscription to Comcast. You have to be hooked up to them first to have a QAM input. It is illegal to hook yourself up to them, so don't try that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13249136
> 
> 
> does this mean that I can watch these channels even if I don't subscribe to comcast? Just need a QAM tuner (hdhomerun or pc) and I can get these?
> 
> 
> HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION (HDTV)
> 
> Limited Basic HD
> 
> 702 KTVU (FOX) HD
> 
> 703 KNTV (NBC) HD
> 
> 704 KRON - HD
> 
> 705 KPIX (CBS) HD
> 
> 706 KICU HD
> 
> 707 KGO - (ABC) HD
> 
> 709 KOED - HD
> 
> 712 KBCW - HD



No, that would be theft. You may have something coming through on an un-subscribed cable feed, but it would be a mistake on Comcast's part for not blocking the line.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I think he's just asking if he can get the HD channels if he only has Basic Cable and the answer would be yes. If Comcast is blocking the upper frequencies then that would be illegal or a mistake. The non-local channels are encrypted in that range anyway. Exception being the digital SD versions of the same channels available on Basic.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13249066
> 
> 
> That is interesting. I didn't realize that there was specific information about hold ups from the city of Sunnyvale. This concerns me as a resident and I think we have a right to complain to the city council. I just sent this mail to them to ask about this -
> 
> *Hi,
> 
> As a resident of a city in one of the most high tech areas in the world, it saddens me to realize that we have such inferior Cable TV/Internet services which have yet to be fully upgraded after many promises. To add salt to the injury, we pay the same as others who enjoy much better services.
> 
> 
> As you might know I'm talking about Comcast's promises of upgrades, which were supposed to be completed in Sunnyvale by the end of last year. Comcast has sent residents of the yet to be upgraded areas many notices with specific dates that they have missed consistently.
> 
> 
> What is the City Council doing to track Comcast and its promise to upgrade? There has been talk on some message boards on the Internet that some of the hold up has been due to delays in receiving permits from the city. After years of delays when Comcast is finally doing the upgrades what is the hold up? Why can the City not do everything in its power to help and hold Comcast accountable? After all we have been paying the same as others and it is the duty of the City to look after residents rights in these regards.
> 
> 
> The City council should realize that having a good communication infrastructure is vital to being part of a vibrant Silicon Valley; otherwise Sunnyvale will be left behind as one sleepy backward town in the midst of our other high tech neighbors.*
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion is that others should also question the city council. The more that people question, the more they will realize this is an issue and do something about it. After all they are politicians who have been elected by city residents and are supposed to look after our best interests. The email id for the city council is [email protected]



TridentTrinity,


That was a very good letter to your city council and I urge more people to get involved with their city government like this. Hopefully, this will get them on the ball ( both Comcast and the city ) to get things moving in the right direction. I can see that the recent rains may have delayed the digging of the new bore hole for the fiber runs but that should be not a problem now with the rains going away for a while. Hope more people follow your example.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13247452
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I think you put the older generation in an unfair light, they're a lot smarter than most people give them credit for. The problem with the older generation isn't that they don't understand technology, they're just are set in their ways and resist change for as long as they can.



I'm not disputing the need to go digital, full steam ahead.


You mention satco, and telco as requiring a digital piece of equipment as well. True, but you forgot OTA. The sort of folks who would be most inclined to only have/want those analog 30 channels would be the ones that might forsake subscription TV all together and just use one of the DTV tuners being handed out by the government(2 of them free I believe), with additional one's being about $40. So with a $40 expenditure they will have TV on 3 different displays with no monthly fees - an antenna would be a requirement as well of course.


Comcast doesn't want to lose those customers, in a market where revenue growth is coming from existing subs rather than gaining new subs - the sub TV market is very close to saturation now, meaning if one doesn't have sub-based TV now they are unlikely to get it in the future - losing those subs is not only a loss of a monthly rev stream of $30-40, but a larger loss in that if they leave there's no chance to build that rev stream higher with increased products/programming packages.


Plus, if they leave, it's unlikely they'll come back, at the very least they'll be able to weigh the pro and cons of all the providers offerings without that process being weighted by already being subscribed to one.


Gotta treat that "bird in the hand" very carefully...










P.S. I'm getting very close to that "older generation" myself, the AARP has been sending me stuff in the mail for over a year now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13249278
> 
> 
> I think he's just asking if he can get the HD channels if he only has Basic Cable and the answer would be yes. If Comcast is blocking the upper frequencies then that would be illegal or a mistake. The non-local channels are encrypted in that range anyway. Exception being the digital SD versions of the same channels available on Basic.



Well, he did say "even if I don't subscribe to comcast?", but, maybe that's not really what he meant.


----------



## Cal1981

Has anyone heard anything from Comcast about further HD channel additions in the Bay Area? Our last updates were sometime back in the Fall. We still don't have Sci-Fi HD, CNN-HD, TLC-HD or Food-HD. While these are not "stunning" choices, getting them would be some indication of progress. Comcast really is lagging in the HD arena and , frankly, On Demand HD choices leave much to be desired. Some of the premium On Demand HDs can drop to as few as four or five movies for several weeks at times.


----------



## bdu

As of this morning 94086 at Washington and Waverly had the new channels. Finally. I haven't had a chance to check them all out and update my tivo lineup yet, but my TiVoHD successfully tuned in USAHD so I assume the rest of the upgrade is active as well.


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249407
> 
> 
> Well, he did say "even if I don't subscribe to comcast?", but, maybe that's not really what he meant.



yeah, that is what I meant. I was just wondering if those local channels are free over cable lines since they are OTA. That's all. This stuff gets confusing to me. no criminal intent here, but thanks for the warning everyone lol


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13249624
> 
> 
> yeah, that is what I meant. I was just wondering if those local channels are free over cable lines since they are OTA. That's all. This stuff gets confusing to me. no criminal intent here, but thanks for the warning everyone lol



A Basic Cable subscription will run only about $13-$25 or so per month, depending on where you are located and it will get you the local HD channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249384
> 
> 
> I'm not disputing the need to go digital, full steam ahead.
> 
> 
> You mention satco, and telco as requiring a digital piece of equipment as well. True, but you forgot OTA. The sort of folks who would be most inclined to only have/want those analog 30 channels would be the ones that might forsake subscription TV all together and just use one of the DTV tuners being handed out by the government(2 of them free I believe), with additional one's being about $40. So with a $40 expenditure they will have TV on 3 different displays with no monthly fees - an antenna would be a requirement as well of course.
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't want to lose those customers, in a market where revenue growth is coming from existing subs rather than gaining new subs - the sub TV market is very close to saturation now, meaning if one doesn't have sub-based TV now they are unlikely to get it in the future - losing those subs is not only a loss of a monthly rev stream of $30-40, but a larger loss in that if they leave there's no chance to build that rev stream higher with increased products/programming packages.
> 
> 
> Plus, if they leave, it's unlikely they'll come back, at the very least they'll be able to weigh the pro and cons of all the providers offerings without that process being weighted by already being subscribed to one.
> 
> 
> Gotta treat that "bird in the hand" very carefully...



Jim,


The OTA people will have no choice but to go digital, that's what the whole program is about... the over the air analog broadcasts are going away. They will have to use a digital to analog converter just like everyone else to use them on their old analog tv's or they will have to get a digital tv. These OTA people have no need for cable or the SatCo's, they are happy with what they get over the air so they don't even figure into what's happening on cable or the satco's, they're happy with what they have. They get the channels that they want and get it for free, to them going to cable or the satco's is not an option.. why pay for what you get for free, even if you have to get a converter or a new digital tv ???


The analog people that use cable don't do it because it's free, they do it because it's more convenient, no antenna, rotors, guywires etc. That's why there's a basic tier on cable, for people that just want the basic channels and nothing else. The problem is analog wastes bandwidth that can be used else where. So the basic premise is the same, Where are they going to get an analog signal for their analog equipment.... Nowhere, it's going away. The last of the providers, cable, will eventually have no choice but to get rid of all of the analog channels and go all digital. My suggestion to cable would be after the February transition date drop analog also and go all digital. This gives people a year to get a DTA, cable box, cablecard, or TivoHD and continue receiving their programming with which ever provider they choose be it cable or the satco's. They will all be digital and basically be on a level playing field. Why are the satco's not required to carry the analog channels but cable is required too ?? Fair competition ?? Not.... but that's another topic for another time










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249642
> 
> 
> A Basic Cable subscription will run only about $13-$25 or so per month, depending on where you are located and it will get you the local HD channels.



that's good to know. I'm trying to figure out how to cut down on my tv bill & shopping for alternatives. all i want are HD channels, but i'm paying over $110 per month and never watch 90% of the channels. Plus, my wife and I don't watch TV every day so it seems kind of wasteful. i wish there were a cheaper plan at Comcast to ONLY get all the HD channels.


Dish just came out with a plan like that for $30... sounds good, but no locals. which is why asked that previous question actually. the only thing with Dish is that they don't have FSN and I "need" my Giants games







The new dish DVR sounds awesome too.. the VIP722


Direct TV has tons of HD channels & looks to be the best in terms of HD offerings. But it's the same issue over there... paying full price for 10% of the content. I'll have to look more into the new HR20/21 DVR they released.


One thing is for sure. I can't stand these comcast DVRs... and that's another big reason I'm shopping around. I'm either paying for stuff I don't watch, or for inferior hardware


& thanks for the clarification gentlemen!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13249705
> 
> 
> that's good to know. I'm trying to figure out how to cut down on my tv bill & shopping for alternatives. all i want are HD channels, but i'm paying over $110 per month and never watch 90% of the channels. Plus, my wife and I don't watch TV every day so it seems kind of wasteful. i wish there were a cheaper plan at Comcast to ONLY get all the HD channels.
> 
> 
> Dish just came out with a plan like that for $30... sounds good, but no locals. which is why asked that previous question actually.
> 
> 
> the only thing with Dish is that they don't have FSN and I "need" my Giants games



Well, for the last 5-6 years I've found that supplementing a Comcast Limited Basic sub with DirecTV and it's overwhelming amount of HD works pretty well. This may change when Comcast finally brings my area into the 21st century, but even then, I seriously doubt they'll come close to the HD channel count D* has, and they can't touch DirecTV when it comes to sports packages. Eventually maybe, but not for awhile.


I think you can add locals to the Dish package for about $5. I'm not sure where it leaves Dish with FSNBA-HD now that Comcast owns the network. They may already have a contract and just not the TP space to transmit, or they may not even have the contract, I haven't followed that in awhile.


DirecTV has FSNBA-HD, for games only currently.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249819
> 
> 
> Well, for the last 5-6 years I've found that supplementing a Comcast Limited Basic sub with DirecTV and it's overwhelming amount of HD works pretty well. This may change when Comcast finally brings my area into the 21st century, but even then, I seriously doubt they'll come close to the HD channel count D* has, and they can't touch DirecTV when it comes to sports packages. Eventually maybe, but not for awhile.
> 
> 
> I think you can add locals to the Dish package for about $5. I'm not sure where it leaves Dish with FSNBA-HD now that Comcast owns the network. They may already have a contract and just not the TP space to transmit, or they may not even have the contract, I haven't followed that in awhile.
> 
> 
> DirecTV has FSNBA-HD, for games only currently.



Jim,


Speaking of the Giants and baseball









Did you see the Giants are now on NBC and not KTVU anymore ??









and no indication that they will show the games in HD or not..... but here's the strange thing, Kruk, Kuip and John Miller will still be the announcers ... I don't get that .....Fox announcers on NBC










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13249705
> 
> 
> Direct TV has tons of HD channels & looks to be the best in terms of HD offerings. But it's the same issue over there... paying full price for 10% of the content. I'll have to look more into the new HR20/21 DVR they released.
> 
> 
> One thing is for sure. I can't stand these comcast DVRs... and that's another big reason I'm shopping around. I'm either paying for stuff I don't watch, or for inferior hardware
> 
> 
> & thanks for the clarification gentlemen!



Comcast is stuck with having to use mass-produced Moto DVRs that are base-built for many different providers. Comcast DVRs(Moto) are close to the bottom of the barrel(my brother in SF was saying to me how annoying it is when the Comcast box decides to execute remote commands when it feels like it rather than when you input them).


DirecTV's HR20/21 are worlds better, but have a few quirks, definitely not show-stopping though. You can add up to 2-TB of storage to the D* DVRs, maybe even more now(I have a 1-TB with mine).


Dish DVR will accept external storage as well. The Dish DVR is a very, very good DVR, in fact, I'd rate it as good as the TiVo HD-DVRs as far as reliability and user experience. The TiVo does a few thing more/better, but it's more cost.


The Comcast Moto DVRs will not accept any additional storage, the max is 160GBs, maybe 20 hrs of HD recording time?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249896
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Giants and baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the Giants are now on NBC and not KTVU anymore ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no indication that they will show the games in HD or not..... but here's the strange thing, Krupe, Kype and John Miller will still be the announcers ... I don't get that .....Fox announcers on NBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I've been following that at the Yahoo SF group and there's isn't any info on HD. How did KTVU do the HD games? They produce them themselves, or use an outside production company, whoever FSN uses maybe?


My guess would be the games will not be in HD. Does KNTV even have any locally produced HD programming? Not even sure when KNTV is going HD for their news.


You see those announcers all over the place, ESPN(John Miller), etc.


----------



## leftheaded

time out. giants games are going to be broadcast in SD on NBC this year?!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249968
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been following that at the Yahoo SF group and there's isn't any info on HD. How did KTVU do the HD games? They produce them themselves, or use an outside production company, whoever FSN uses maybe?
> 
> 
> My guess would be the games will not be in HD. Does KNTV even have any locally produced HD programming? Not even sure when KNTV is going HD for their news.
> 
> 
> You see those announcers all over the place, ESPN(John Miller), etc.



I knew about John Miller and ESPN ( I like his attitude and his knowledge of baseball, sort of asks stuff that the normal Joe would ask, kind of refreshing








).


No, KNTV does not do the local news in HD, the only one that doesn't, or any other locally produced HD programming. I've already contacted their programming department about this, I'm waiting for their response to why no HD local programming and about the Giants games.


KTVU, did local HD stuff themselves, I believe Comcast invested some money with them so they could do that and is probably why Comcast bought controlling interest in FSN. My feeling on why the Giants decided to go with KNTV is because it's a local South Bay produced station. I believe the Giants are trying to stake their claim on the South Bay to offset the A's move to Fremont and to try and keep those fans. I guess time will tell.










I wonder if the A's will be picked up by KTVU now that the Giants are on NBC ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249653
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> The OTA people will have no choice but to go digital, that's what the whole program is about... the over the air analog broadcasts are going away.



Right, but what I'm saying is that if faced with the option of having Comcast install a box/dongle vs just getting a free converter(with no monthly sub cost attached) some folks may decide to tell cable to pack it in.


As I mentioned above, Comcast can ill afford to lose any subs, investor pressure on producing dividends instead of plowing profits into expansion is getting larger and one way to do that is the increase the revenue per existing sub instead of a zero sum game of losing and adding subs. Make the existing ones more profitable, that's what's behind all the HSI and telco packages, get more money from the same well.


Granted, the amount of existing subs who may chose to leave may be small, but the market is cutthroat now with economy down, new housing way down, meaning no new subs to add - they have to keep the ones they have already have, and if it means they will continue to provide analog channels while they nurse them into more expensive packages, then that's what I expect they do.


You can't sell anything to somebody if they've already left your store.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13250094
> 
> 
> time out. giants games are going to be broadcast in SD on NBC this year?!



Only about 15 or so, the regular(hopefully more this year) compliment of HD games will still be on FSNBA-HD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13250099
> 
> 
> I knew about John Miller and ESPN ( I like his attitude and his knowledge of baseball, sort of asks stuff that the normal Joe would ask, kind of refreshing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> No, KNTV does not do the local news in HD, the only one that doesn't, or any other locally produced HD programming. I've already contacted their programming department about this, I'm waiting for their response to why no HD local programming and about the Giants games.
> 
> 
> KTVU, did local HD stuff themselves, I believe Comcast invested some money with them so they could do that and is probably why Comcast bought controlling interest in FSN. My feeling on why the Giants decided to go with KNTV is because it's a local South Bay produced station. I believe the Giants are trying to stake their claim on the South Bay to offset the A's move to Fremont and to try and keep those fans. I guess time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the A's will be picked up by KTVU now that the Giants are on NBC ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Who knows, frankly I'm surprised there's still MLB on "free TV" anymore, eventually you'll need some sort of subscription service to see any baseball, most sports for that matter. Even the NFL is flexing it's muscle with taking "free TV" games and putting them on their own cablenet.


This is one area where DirecTV is leading the pack, they have the space and contracts to cover darn near any sport worth watching, and I mean all the games in every city if it suits you.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdu* /forum/post/13249553
> 
> 
> As of this morning 94086 at Washington and Waverly had the new channels. Finally. I haven't had a chance to check them all out and update my tivo lineup yet, but my TiVoHD successfully tuned in USAHD so I assume the rest of the upgrade is active as well.



Thats good. Interesting that this is more confirmation that the upgrades seem to be closing in from all around to the broad area in which I live. Ah well I guess people in my area might very well be the last to see the upgrades.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13250101
> 
> 
> Right, but what I'm saying is that if faced with the option of having Comcast install a box/dongle vs just getting a free converter(with no monthly sub cost attached) some folks may decide to tell cable to pack it in.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned above, Comcast can ill afford to lose any subs, investor pressure on producing dividends instead of plowing profits into expansion is getting larger and one way to do that is the increase the revenue per existing sub instead of a zero sum game of losing and adding subs. Make the existing ones more profitable, that's what's behind all the HSI and telco packages, get more money from the same well.
> 
> 
> Granted, the amount of existing subs who may chose to leave may be small, but the market is cutthroat now with economy down, new housing way down, meaning no new subs to add - they have to keep the ones they have already have, and if it means they will continue to provide analog channels while they nurse them into more expensive packages, then that's what I expect they do.
> 
> 
> You can't sell anything to somebody if they've already left your store.



Keenan has it right. The digital transition does not mean anything has to change on cable. In fact, if Comcast required folks to get STB's by turning off analog, even on expanded basic channels, they'd bleed subs like mad, and they know it too. Even if they gave boxes away for free, many people do not want to deal with more than one remote control. If you force them to change, a good chunk would probably move to DBS.


So they can't really shut off analog on reclaim channels with losing a bunch of subs. If they don't shut off analog and reclaim the spectrum, they will lose a bunch of subs because they have no capacity for adding a lot of HD. So there you have it. Pick your poison.


There are companies working on boxes that would decode and remodulate analog on a multichannel basis, so the operator could go all digital on the plant, but given you clean analog on 40-50 channels in the house. But that takes truck rolls to deploy and isn't cheap.


One thing they could do to blunt the impact would be to ship everything in expanded basic's digital version in the clear, so a digital TV could decode it without a box. Now, that would be a popular offering, but I don't think they are thinking about that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13250592
> 
> 
> 
> One thing they could do to blunt the impact would be to ship everything in expanded basic's digital version in the clear, so a digital TV could decode it without a box. Now, that would be a popular offering, but I don't think they are thinking about that.



That's one of the obstacles they face, first you tell Standard Cable subs they'll need a box to get those extra 40 channels, then they may consider dropping down to Limited Basic, but then you hit them with needing a box/dongle just to get any channels at all and it's open season on which provider they could choose to go with.


Having the "plug it into the wall and it works" capability is a feather in cable's cap and they are going to be very cautious about how they move away from that ability, and losing the sub is not an option(shouldn't be anyway).


I expect at the very least we'll still have the basic 30 analog channels on bay area systems for quite a few years yet, maybe 2010-2011? I hope not, but I'm not in the cable TV business.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249896
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Giants and baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the Giants are now on NBC and not KTVU anymore ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no indication that they will show the games in HD or not..... but here's the strange thing, Kruk, Kuip and John Miller will still be the announcers ... I don't get that .....Fox announcers on NBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Kruk and Kuip don't work for the local station they work for the Giants, that's why you also see them on FSN.


----------



## theskillz

I didn't get a chance to turn my TV on this morning, but I'd love to come home after work to upgraded channels.


----------



## bzzzzzt

Hmm.. OK, according to OldTony if we can show 2 QAM tuners (VIZIO and Magnavox) to fail then we likely have a transmission problem from the cable source. If true, what can we do about it?












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sga000* /forum/post/13242088
> 
> 
> Have you read message #5347 from OldTony and my response to him in #5349? OldTony's remarks are interesting and might help us. I was beginning to think this problem was unique to my Vizio, but it sounds like your problem is very similar.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249896
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Giants and baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the Giants are now on NBC and not KTVU anymore ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no indication that they will show the games in HD or not..... but here's the strange thing, Kruk, Kuip and John Miller will still be the announcers ... I don't get that .....Fox announcers on NBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



In the Yahoo SF bay HDTV group, Richard Swank, former chief engineer at KNTV, said that his contacts told him "most games will be in HD" although there was no detail on how many or which games in particular.


----------



## walk

FSN schedule is up here


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13251436
> 
> 
> In the Yahoo SF bay HDTV group, Richard Swank, former chief engineer at KNTV, said that his contacts told him "most games will be in HD" although there was no detail on how many or which games in particular.



I just got an email from KNTV programming department and they confirm that most of the Giants games are going to be in HD and that the local news will go HD later this year. I should've asked if they had a schedule for the Giants games.... Darn...









Nice to see Mr. Swank is still in the area, maybe he can get them off their butts and get some decent HD programming. I hope they don't get the Olympics again










Laters,

Mikef5


EDIT

I just re-read the email and it doesn't say most games it says and I'm quoting " the Giants games on KNTV will be in HD". It doesn't say most, it implies all games will be HD. I have a tendency to believe Mr. Swank, that most of the games will be HD but I'd love it if it was all the games will be HD.










Now what about the A's ????










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I kinda doubt that unless they are only doing home games.


Only about half the FSN games are in HD, if that. They don't drive the truck out to i.e. Pittsburg or Cincinnati, it depends on that town's capability. Of course FSN also has the problem where they only have 1 HD truck and have to cover A's, Sharks, and Warriors at various times of the season...


----------



## Barte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249653
> 
> 
> ...The problem is analog wastes bandwidth that can be used else where. So the basic premise is the same, Where are they going to get an analog signal for their analog equipment.... Nowhere, it's going away. The last of the providers, cable, will eventually have no choice but to get rid of all of the analog channels and go all digital. My suggestion to cable would be after the February transition date drop analog also and go all digital....



Googling around on this topic, my impression is that, per a Sept '07 FCC compromise, cable companies that are not already all-digital must provide analog, SD, and possibly HD signals for all local broadcasters that elect must-carry carriage-_-for at least three years past the 2/17/09 transition date_. For example, see here


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13243554
> 
> 
> SFHub,
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned about the DTA being used, it's just like having a box except that it's a heck of a lot smaller. The DTA only allows you to view digital channels on an analog tv set, it doesn't free up anything. My point was they are thinking of *keeping 30 ANALOG* channels even after the digital transition date. That wastes bandwidth that could be used to add more HD or more digital channels. They need to get rid of all of the analog channels now and for those that still want to use an analog tv give them the DTA or a box. People with digital tv's can still plug in their cable to their digital tv sets and get the same programming that they are getting right now on the analog stations only it will be digital and not analog, that won't change.
> 
> 
> Right now Comcast is not using SDV except in 3 test areas and I've heard nothing about it being deployed any time soon but with all the clamor for more HD and Comcast recently adding Blast to their internet package, eventually they will need more bandwidth and that's when SDV will be used ( or some compression scheme, like mpeg-4 ) so get rid of analog completely now because eventually it will have to go one way or the other.



Maybe I misunderstood, I thought the whole point of the DTA was to get rid of analog completely. If you keep analog around I don't see the point of DTA.


Everything I described was assuming DTA would be the key to getting rid of analog without pissing off analog customers.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13244014
> 
> 
> What about those of us who are receiving the _expanded basic_ tier of channels in analog right now directly (no STB's) into multiple sets in the house? When all digital will those be carried in clear QAM so I could continue to receive all the same channels directly with no STB's (on digital TV's, of course)? I would love it, but I don't know how Comcast can do that since they wouldn't have any way to restrict the channels for the basic cable people.



Since they don't want to increase costs by including CableCARD, one scenario had the considering DTA only for limited basic users and higher packages would require STB, CableCARD, etc. They also mentioned some other technique to deal with expanded basic which I kind of glossed over because it seemed like it wasn't fleshed out yet.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13249653
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> The OTA people will have no choice but to go digital, that's what the whole program is about... the over the air analog broadcasts are going away. They will have to use a digital to analog converter just like everyone else to use them on their old analog tv's or they will have to get a digital tv. These OTA people have no need for cable or the SatCo's, they are happy with what they get over the air so they don't even figure into what's happening on cable or the satco's, they're happy with what they have. They get the channels that they want and get it for free, to them going to cable or the satco's is not an option.. why pay for what you get for free, even if you have to get a converter or a new digital tv ???
> 
> 
> The analog people that use cable don't do it because it's free, they do it because it's more convenient, no antenna, rotors, guywires etc. That's why there's a basic tier on cable, for people that just want the basic channels and nothing else. The problem is analog wastes bandwidth that can be used else where. So the basic premise is the same, Where are they going to get an analog signal for their analog equipment.... Nowhere, it's going away. The last of the providers, cable, will eventually have no choice but to get rid of all of the analog channels and go all digital. My suggestion to cable would be after the February transition date drop analog also and go all digital. This gives people a year to get a DTA, cable box, cablecard, or TivoHD and continue receiving their programming with which ever provider they choose be it cable or the satco's. They will all be digital and basically be on a level playing field. Why are the satco's not required to carry the analog channels but cable is required too ?? Fair competition ?? Not.... but that's another topic for another time



I think the point is once the convenience of analog cable goes away, people (who chose cable for convenience) are willing to consider all sorts of other options they put off in the past. They'll consider OTA and it won't be that big a deal because they get 2 free decoders from the government for their older TVs and any newer TVs will have a tuner builtin already, along with newer TiVos. They'll consider the pain of installing a Sat dish and while they are at it, they'll consider installing an OTA antenna to supplement the Dish with full locals. Sat is making in-roads to make the install easier now. I noticed some relatives had Sat installed and it only required 1 wire run from the dish to the receiver (where the signal was split out again)


The premise is not that cable will be just as inconvenient as other solutions so people will still stick with cable if they drop analog.


The premise is people put up with higher rates for less services on cable specifically because it is convenient. Take that away one is left with Sat and OTAs superior channel lineup and pricing vs an equally inconvenient cable solution.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13249819
> 
> 
> I think you can add locals to the Dish package for about $5. I'm not sure where it leaves Dish with FSNBA-HD now that Comcast owns the network. They may already have a contract and just not the TP space to transmit, or they may not even have the contract, I haven't followed that in awhile.



The Dish PVR my relatives got supports OTA digital locals for free and they get you to pay $5 for guide data support (so you can record digital locals conveniently)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13250101
> 
> 
> As I mentioned above, Comcast can ill afford to lose any subs, investor pressure on producing dividends instead of plowing profits into expansion is getting larger and one way to do that is the increase the revenue per existing sub instead of a zero sum game of losing and adding subs. Make the existing ones more profitable, that's what's behind all the HSI and telco packages, get more money from the same well.



If I were running a company, I think spending $35 on a DTA to keep a customer that pays $15 a month is worthwhile. Even handing out 2 for free would still be worth it because it would allow the company to drop analog with minimal subscriber loss and you would make it back in full in less than 5 months (Comcasts costs for content on limited basic is almost negligible so margins are high) Dropping analog would open more revenue streams and DTA would allow them to do it without sacrificing the base revenue stream.


Personally I use analog and digital in my house and I would forego considering other options if they had a DTA solution coupled with dropping analog, especially if the DTA was a low power device.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13250592
> 
> 
> There are companies working on boxes that would decode and remodulate analog on a multichannel basis, so the operator could go all digital on the plant, but given you clean analog on 40-50 channels in the house. But that takes truck rolls to deploy and isn't cheap.



I thought that was the whole point of the DTA Mikef5 pointed out? I would imagine Comcast had that in mind when they invested in Broadlogic and their Terapix massively parallel video processor.


The way they described the DTA it didn't look like it would be that difficult for someone to self-install. Unplug your exising cable from TV/VCR/etc., connected it to DTA, connnect DTA to your TV/VCR/etc., plug in power.


They do self-installs on the DCT-700s, which IMO would be more complicated than a DTA dongle install.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13250699
> 
> 
> That's one of the obstacles they face, first you tell Standard Cable subs they'll need a box to get those extra 40 channels, then they may consider dropping down to Limited Basic, but then you hit them with needing a box/dongle just to get any channels at all and it's open season on which provider they could choose to go with.



If someone only wants analog, just install the "DTA dongle" at the demarc point before the house splitter and they won't need any changes to their existing setup. That would keep the pure analog users happy. Don't call it a "DTA dongle" anymore, call it a "DTA drop amp"


Personally I don't think even the DTA dongle installed at each device is that much of a pain. It is a one time install and you can forget about from that point on. You still use your same equipment, remote control, etc. etc.


DTA dongle is far less intrusive than a DCT-700.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13253775
> 
> 
> I think the point is once the convenience of analog cable goes away, people (who chose cable for convenience) are willing to consider all sorts of other options they put off in the past. They'll consider OTA and it won't be that big a deal because they get 2 free decoders from the government for their older TVs and any newer TVs will have a tuner builtin already, along with newer TiVos. They'll consider the pain of installing a Sat dish and while they are at it, they'll consider installing an OTA antenna to supplement the Dish with full locals. Sat is making in-roads to make the install easier now. I noticed some relatives had Sat installed and it only required 1 wire run from the dish to the receiver (where the signal was split out again)
> 
> 
> The premise is not that cable will be just as inconvenient as other solutions so people will still stick with cable if they drop analog.
> 
> 
> The premise is people put up with higher rates for less services on cable specifically because it is convenient. Take that away one is left with Sat and OTAs superior channel lineup and pricing vs an equally inconvenient cable solution.



Exactly. Cable loses that special convenience consideration by customers if they have to use a box/dongle just to see any TV at all. Once cable becomes just like satco they lose that advantage and it becomes an even playing field, a field that satco is currently kicking butt on. That's why the big push on telco, HSI and OnDemand, it's a need to differentiate themselves from the satcos in addition to increasing rev per unit, scarce, hard to come by units.


Ultimately, my suspicion is that Comcast's petition to the FCC to use the DTA is more about getting around the FCC's all-digital or provide multiple streams requirement as noted by Barte above rather than going flat out all-digital everywhere. If Comcast gets approval for the dongle, then they won't(they hope) be forced into the analog/multiple channel provision requirement. I think it's more about Comcast having options to go either way. Not that they will force everyone to use the dongle, but that they(Comcast) are not forced by regulation into one scenario or the other.


DirecTV is also moving to a single wire feed solution, and, it's no secret that some satco installations use the existing cableTV wiring to supply signals to multiple TVs in the house, and eventually can be used to supply the signal from the dish. IOW, that plug-it-in-wall wiring that was installed for cableTV is just as useful for satTV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13253788
> 
> 
> The Dish PVR my relatives got supports OTA digital locals for free and they get you to pay $5 for guide data support (so you can record digital locals conveniently)



That's true, I never think about that as I can't get OTA up here.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13253868
> 
> 
> DirecTV is also moving to a single wire feed solution, and, it's no secret that some satco installations use the existing cableTV wiring to supply signals to multiple TVs in the house, and eventually can be used to supply the signal from the dish. IOW, that plug-it-in-wall wiring that was installed for cableTV is just as useful for satTV.



I think it would be very cool if DirecTV and Dish came out with their own version of this DTA concept. Instead of converting digital to analog, it would convert the Sat feed to QAM (in the clear) Then you only need to run the dish line to the demarc point, connect to this new DTQ(AM), and all your clear QAM TVs in the house have full access to what you subscribe to.


This would be the true digital equivalent of "cable-ready". Encryption, authorization, etc. up to the demarc point, from that point on, everything in the house is in the clear. Add a new TV, PVR, etc., just split the line and connect the cable.


I don't know if Terapix-like solutions can be scaled to handle the amount of channels available on Sat and handle decryption as well.


However this is when digital copy protection rears its ugly head and blows this type of solution out of the water because HBO, et al will demand that they can enforce CCI=0x01 or the equivalent.


Well, "I have a dream..."


----------



## Keenan

Yup, post read like a great idea until the copy protection issue came up.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13253862
> 
> 
> If someone only wants analog, just install the "DTA dongle" at the demarc point before the house splitter and they won't need any changes to their existing setup. That would keep the pure analog users happy. Don't call it a "DTA dongle" anymore, call it a "DTA drop amp"
> 
> 
> Personally I don't think even the DTA dongle installed at each device is that much of a pain. It is a one time install and you can forget about from that point on. You still use your same equipment, remote control, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> DTA dongle is far less intrusive than a DCT-700.



SFHub,


If the DTA can in fact be installed that way ( at the demarcation point before the splitter ) that would be a perfect way for Comcast to go all digital and still give those people that want an analog signal for what ever reason that suits them. My point was, to do something like that to free up bandwidth, and this would be the best way to do it. The thing I tried to point out was that the CEO of Comcast didn't want to do that, he implied that they ( Comcast ) would prefer to keep about 30 analog channels and move the rest of the channels to the digital tiers. That works but still wastes bandwidth, that they need in other places and it prolongs the digital transition on cable.


I'm all for going all digital and if this DTA can be connected the way you stated this could be done and the analog customer would have nothing to do or even have to know that something has changed, to him it would be transparent.


Now, here's a problem. $35-$40 per customer for this DTA, how many customers are analog customers of Comcast in the entire United States ??? I don't have the numbers but some think it's a significant number which would require Comcast to invest a significant amount of money to do this..... Comcast ( or any business for that matter ) loves to spend money..... probably not unless it affects the bottom line or if there's a way to recoup this lost money. That's probably the real reason that Comcast's CEO wants to keep some of the analog channels and move the rest to digital. It's not a money loss for them to do that, it would cost very little to do that and they placate the analog people a little longer.


So waste bandwidth and limit addition of new channels and services or use SDV or mpeg-4 compression so you don't lose analog customers. If that makes sense to anyone then I give up. You do realize that analog tvs are no longer being made, after the on hand supply is sold out you can only buy a digital tv...... and what will you need the analog signal for then ?? Like I said, you're only prolonging the inevitable, you might as well bite the bullet and go digital now.


I really hope they adopt your idea and go with the DTA. You can kill 2 birds with one stone, go all digital and free up bandwidth and still placate the analog customers but in business it's all about the bottom line and keeping shareholders happy and this will cost them big bucks and who's going to pay for this in the end ??? Not the shareholders, unless they're cable subscribers...


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13253862
> 
> 
> If someone only wants analog, just install the "DTA dongle" at the demarc point before the house splitter and they won't need any changes to their existing setup. That would keep the pure analog users happy. Don't call it a "DTA dongle" anymore, call it a "DTA drop amp"
> 
> 
> Personally I don't think even the DTA dongle installed at each device is that much of a pain. It is a one time install and you can forget about from that point on. You still use your same equipment, remote control, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> DTA dongle is far less intrusive than a DCT-700.



I don't think you are reading this right. The DTA is not a "broadband" device. It merely takes unencrypted QAM digital signals and converts it to analog. In that way, it is less than a STB, but it still requires a remote since it has a tuner. That is why you need one for every set and you can't just mount it at the MPOE, because it has to be tuned by the user.


It also has all the issues of a STB from a control perspective.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13257239
> 
> 
> Now, here's a problem. $35-$40 per customer for this DTA, how many customers are analog customers of Comcast in the entire United States ??? I don't have the numbers but some think it's a significant number which would require Comcast to invest a significant amount of money to do this..... Comcast ( or any business for that matter ) loves to spend money..... probably not unless it affects the bottom line or if there's a way to recoup this lost money. That's probably the real reason that Comcast's CEO wants to keep some of the analog channels and move the rest to digital. It's not a money loss for them to do that, it would cost very little to do that and they placate the analog people a little longer.
> 
> 
> So waste bandwidth and limit addition of new channels and services or use SDV or mpeg-4 compression so you don't lose analog customers. If that makes sense to anyone then I give up. You do realize that analog tvs are no longer being made, after the on hand supply is sold out you can only buy a digital tv...... and what will you need the analog signal for then ?? Like I said, you're only prolonging the inevitable, you might as well bite the bullet and go digital now.



To be more accurate, analog TVs are still being made. Analog-only TVs aren't being made.


There's no argument at all that the world is going digital. People mostly have disagreements over when the transition point is and whether it is hard cut off or gradual.


I think $35/customer is very minimal. The alternative which they seemed perfectly willing to invest in to prepare for digital transition was 1-4 DCT-700's per household. DCT-700's cost more than DTA.


Besides, the $35 is dwarfed by what it would cost them to upgrade the infrastructure to add 200-400MHz of bandwidth.


Seriously I think at $35/customer the cost is really no issue at all relative to all the other solutions they would need to consider to go all digital.


Now *if* they planned on 30analog + DTA (in a particular market, not overall Comcast-world), that makes no sense at all to me. I didn't realize you were pointing out that Comcast wants to keep analog. I thought the whole time the point was DTA would let them drop analog. I can believe in some markets they would use DTA to drop analog, but in other markets they may choose live with 30analog for longer.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13257628
> 
> 
> I don't think you are reading this right.



Apparently so, I didn't realize there was a 2nd page to that article. The first page didn't really say anything about a remote so I figured why shouldn't DTA use something like Broadlogic TeraPIX. Wishful thinking coupled with fast reading.

http://www.lightreading.com/document...&page_number=2 
*The DTA approach could also counter BroadLogic (see profile), another player in the digital-to-analog arena. BroadLogic has developed TeraPIX, a headend on a chip video processor that, when installed in a special cable residential gateway, converts incoming digital video to analog as it enters the home.*


I wonder how much a TeraPIX solution would cost if you stripped out conditional access and CableCARD support. If you average 2 DTA's per analog user household that's $70 so I think if it can come in around that range it would be viable.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13257840
> 
> 
> Apparently so, I didn't realize there was a 2nd page to that article. The first page didn't really say anything about a remote so I figured why shouldn't DTA use something like Broadlogic TeraPIX. Wishful thinking coupled with fast reading.
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...&page_number=2
> *The DTA approach could also counter BroadLogic (see profile), another player in the digital-to-analog arena. BroadLogic has developed TeraPIX, a “headend on a chip” video processor that, when installed in a special cable residential gateway, converts incoming digital video to analog as it enters the home.*
> 
> 
> I wonder how much a TeraPIX solution would cost if you stripped out conditional access and CableCARD support. If you average 2 DTA's per analog user household that's $70 so I think if it can come in around that range it would be viable.



Hah! No way the terapix works with cablecard! It's not designed with cablecard in it, and would requires 10's of cablecards to work. Since the FCC refused to grant waivers to the MSO's for cablecard use, it pretty much doomed the terapix, as it would require a waiver. Part of the reason why the terapix was so cool is that it not only did demodulation and decode of a hundred streams of digital signals, but it decrypted them all at the same time too. So no way can cablecard be integrated into such a beast.


Now, I supposed if the MSO's turned crypto off, then you could make it work, but they aren't likely to do that. But it wouldn't save much. I know the Broadlogic folks, the dealt with crypto at the same time they did decode. It's all on an ASIC. It simplifies the chip, but doesn't really save any money.


The terapix is pretty expensive, but probably cheaper than having to do a full rebuild of a 550 plant, which could have been avoided with Broadlogic's technology. At this point, don't expect to see this solution in the SFBA.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13257643
> 
> 
> To be more accurate, analog TVs are still being made. Analog-only TVs aren't being made.
> 
> 
> There's no argument at all that the world is going digital. People mostly have disagreements over when the transition point is and whether it is hard cut off or gradual.
> 
> 
> I think $35/customer is very minimal. The alternative which they seemed perfectly willing to invest in to prepare for digital transition was 1-4 DCT-700's per household. DCT-700's cost more than DTA.
> 
> 
> Besides, the $35 is dwarfed by what it would cost them to upgrade the infrastructure to add 200-400MHz of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Seriously I think at $35/customer the cost is really no issue at all relative to all the other solutions they would need to consider to go all digital.
> 
> 
> Now *if* they planned on 30analog + DTA (in a particular market, not overall Comcast-world), that makes no sense at all to me. I didn't realize you were pointing out that Comcast wants to keep analog. I thought the whole time the point was DTA would let them drop analog. I can believe in some markets they would use DTA to drop analog, but in other markets they may choose live with 30analog for longer.



SFHub,


Why after February of next year would I want or need an analog tv/tuner ?? For over the air signals ???? It's gone... So I can use it on cable ??? Even if you have a digital/analog tv/tuner, why use the analog tuner when you have access to a digital tuner ??? The need for an analog tuner is not needed, I can see getting an digital to analog converter so I can use my old analog tv until it blows up but the manufacturers are not going to put in ( at added cost ) a tuner that is not going to be used and a dual tuner is added cost. They operate at a low profit margin so they cut cost when they can. I'll look at the FCC mandate and see the exact wording but an analog tuner is a thing of the past and has no purpose after February next year.


As far as the cost to deploy new technology, go to a shareholders meeting and see what they discuss there ( Yes, I've gone to them and sorry I did ), it ain't customer satisfaction, it's what will this cost us and what do we get out of it. I can see in a business sense what the Comcast CEO would like to do makes sense in the business world, just not sense to getting the most out of your product.


Here's a thought, the next time anyone wants a new HD channel or some other nice addition to the system remember what's wasting that needed bandwidth or don't be surprised when they start using SDV or start compressing the signal or start squeezing more HD signals into a single feed..... Hey, we didn't lose those analog customers did we ?? That's kind of flippant and I apologize for that but I'm tired of all the bitching about wanting new HD channels and people's reluctance to do what it takes to get that, analog is going away so do it now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13257643
> 
> 
> Now *if* they planned on 30analog + DTA (in a particular market, not overall Comcast-world), that makes no sense at all to me. I didn't realize you were pointing out that Comcast wants to keep analog. I thought the whole time the point was DTA would let them drop analog. I can believe in some markets they would use DTA to drop analog, but in other markets they may choose live with 30analog for longer.



While it's purely my suspicion, I'm pretty certain that the DTA has more importance to Comcast as a placating solution with regards to the FCC regs about all-digital or provide analog rather than a real world fix for dropping analog and pacifying analog subs at the same time.


IOW, the DTA is more a political device than an actual means to an end infrastructure-wise. "See, we have the DTA, now don't make us provide analog because we aren't 100% digital, we'll handle our analog subs in our own way in our own time". The DTA is probably going to used by Comcast to waive that all or analog ruling by the FCC, at least they are going to try, I believe the FCC still has to rule if that's an acceptable work-around to the ruling.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13257643
> 
> 
> I think $35/customer is very minimal. The alternative which they seemed perfectly willing to invest in to prepare for digital transition was 1-4 DCT-700's per household. DCT-700's cost more than DTA.
> 
> 
> Besides, the $35 is dwarfed by what it would cost them to upgrade the infrastructure to add 200-400MHz of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Seriously I think at $35/customer the cost is really no issue at all relative to all the other solutions they would need to consider to go all digital.
> 
> 
> Now *if* they planned on 30analog + DTA (in a particular market, not overall Comcast-world), that makes no sense at all to me. I didn't realize you were pointing out that Comcast wants to keep analog. I thought the whole time the point was DTA would let them drop analog. I can believe in some markets they would use DTA to drop analog, but in other markets they may choose live with 30analog for longer.



Surely $35 is far more than they've saved by bandwidth limiting us HSI customers; they're just giving more value to their stockholder. And, since their astroturf campaign is coming under scrutiny, just maybe we can get some real service.


----------



## howardwang

Hi,


Ever since Comcast encrypted the Jade channel back in January for us down here in the South Bay (which leads me to ask, why does Comcast have different policies depending on what city you live in, in San Francisco, the Jade Channel is free from 6-12 pm), I've been looking for the cheapest way to get the Jade Channel.


But Comcast's website only shows information about their digital packages. I thought they offered the Jade Channel as a package by itself for about $11, now I don't see it. Nor does their website give me any info about their basic analog offering. There is a link that says "Basic Cable packages", but it doesn't take you anywhere.


Is what's on the website the only package that I can get now? Or are they hiding the packages that they actually offer but don't want people to buy.


So even though you're supposed to be able to buy things like the Jade Channel, which is a premium package, or get basic analog cable service, the $13-$16/month service that I've heard about, you can't find any info on them or order it on their website. What is up with that?


I'm already a Comcast customer, and the customer portal is pretty useless except for looking at bills. Certainly no additional info beside what you get from their non-login website.


----------



## c3

One of the recent monthly statements should have a full price list.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/13263312
> 
> 
> One of the recent monthly statements should have a full price list.



The price for Jade as an a la carte service in Rohnert Park is $10.95 as of January, 2008 according to the price list that was sent to me at that time.


----------



## GeneWildersHair

Anyone know if you can order UFC in HD? I see that they carry an old UFC match in HD on demand, but cannot find the new one that airs tonight?


----------



## walk

Nope, there's no HD PPV channels yet.


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13267584
> 
> 
> Nope, there's no HD PPV channels yet.




I guess that's +1 for satellite tv then.


----------



## Dospac

Been asking for UFC in HD for about a year now, I think.. Shame that Comcast doesn't offer it. I refuse to buy any PPV events, MMA or otherwise from them until they begin carrying the HD feed.


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13269055
> 
> 
> Been asking for UFC in HD for about a year now, I think.. Shame that Comcast doesn't offer it. I refuse to buy any PPV events, MMA or otherwise from them until they begin carrying the HD feed.



Funny how they show the last one in HD on Demand though...and for full price!?


----------



## akmg

I live in the 94086 area in Sunnyvale near Washington Park.

I used to be able to access local HDTV channels via my

Comcast Limited Basic Service cable. Starting yesterday

(3/1), however, those .1 channels are gone.

I've tried tuning in to the 70X chaneels but have had

no luck. Anyone knows whether this is the result

of the Comcast "upgrade" in Sunnyvale? It seems that

my Limited Basic service has been downgraded

rather than upgraded ...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akmg* /forum/post/13271509
> 
> 
> I live in the 94086 area in Sunnyvale near Washington Park.
> 
> I used to be able to access local HDTV channels via my
> 
> Comcast Limited Basic Service cable. Starting yesterday
> 
> (3/1), however, those .1 channels are gone.
> 
> I've tried tuning in to the 70X chaneels but have had
> 
> no luck. Anyone knows whether this is the result
> 
> of the Comcast "upgrade" in Sunnyvale? It seems that
> 
> my Limited Basic service has been downgraded
> 
> rather than upgraded ...



Are you using a Comcast STB? If you are just connected via the coax directly to the TV try scanning channels again.


----------



## akmg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13271895
> 
> 
> Are you using a Comcast STB? If you are just connected via the coax directly to the TV try scanning channels again.



I don't have a STB.

Rescanning did the trick.

My HDTV channels are back 


Thanks a lot bobby94928!!!


----------



## bobby94928

There ya go!!!


----------



## john_o

Here in 94110, I upgraded from my old ATTBI-era Surfboard 4200 to the 5101 and immediately saw the speed increases that I was not seeing on the 4200 -- 16 down, 2 up sustained Blast (not Boost, confirmed via FTP upload/down and Slingbox). The upload speed increase is particularly welcome.


So all you guys with a 4200, time to hit Amazon -- the 5101 is $47.


----------



## Keenan

If you don't already have internet service from Comcast you might check out the deals at Circuit City. I paid $60-80, can't remember which, for a 5101 modem and have rebate checks totaling $230 coming. Paying $19.95 per month for the 6/384 service for 6 months. So basically, I'm getting 7.5 mos of internet service for free, modem included.


Once that's over I'll probably go with the 16/2, as long as the upgrade has been done up here and it's even available.


----------



## MKANET

Is Comcast still sniffing for open/active ports on your firewall (ie HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/News/mail), monitoring total amount of data being transfered for each customer, trafficshaping? I switched to DSL because I heard you cant do anything with your internet connection except for browse the web and check email. I have all sorts of internet based services running. Most of the stuff I do uses upstream bandwidth. A few years back my friend was using an FTP server (on the standard port) and the got an email telling him hes breaking the rules.


Max speed for DSL in my area is 6mbit/sec down and 768kbps up max.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13275360
> 
> 
> Is Comcast still sniffing for open/active ports on your firewall (ie HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/News/mail), monitoring total amount of data being transfered for each customer, trafficshaping? I switched to DSL because I heard you cant do anything with your internet connection except for browse the web and check email. I have all sorts of internet based services running. Most of the stuff I do uses upstream bandwidth. A few years back my friend was using an FTP server (on the standard port) and the got an email telling him hes breaking the rules.
> 
> 
> Max speed for DSL in my area is 6mbit/sec down and 768kbps up max.



Well, Comcast does keep gross stats on user traffic to flag abuse. They don't generally tell you what the thresholds are, but I understand it's not just a simple number.


But at least they are not planning on searching traffic for pirated information and blocking like as AT&T is working on.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13277300
> 
> 
> Well, Comcast does keep gross stats on user traffic to flag abuse. They don't generally tell you what the thresholds are, but I understand it's not just a simple number.
> 
> 
> But at least they are not planning on searching traffic for pirated information and blocking like as AT&T is working on.



I guess that depends on how you look at it. Comcast has been shown to be using Sandvine technology to disrupt P2P traffic, legal or illegal. That's what that FCC public hearing was all about where Comcast had their own rent-a-mob stuffing seats at the venue.


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13275035
> 
> 
> If you don't already have internet service from Comcast you might check out the deals at Circuit City. I paid $60-80, can't remember which, for a 5101 modem and have rebate checks totaling $230 coming. Paying $19.95 per month for the 6/384 service for 6 months. So basically, I'm getting 7.5 mos of internet service for free, modem included.
> 
> 
> Once that's over I'll probably go with the 16/2, as long as the upgrade has been done up here and it's even available.



I had the 6Mbs internet service and just asked to be upgraded to the 16Mbs service. I rebooted my cable modem and don't see any improvements based on the online bandwidth speed tests. what's an accurate one to use?


----------



## howardwang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/13263312
> 
> 
> One of the recent monthly statements should have a full price list.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13264268
> 
> 
> The price for Jade as an a la carte service in Rohnert Park is $10.95 as of January, 2008 according to the price list that was sent to me at that time.




Thanks for the response, I'll have to take a look at the statement when I get home. But it's curious that they don't have it listed on their website, nor even basic analog cable. Is this an indication that Comcast is going to phase out basic analog service?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13280111
> 
> 
> I had the 6Mbs internet service and just asked to be upgraded to the 16Mbs service. I rebooted my cable modem and don't see any improvements based on the online bandwidth speed tests. what's an accurate one to use?



That's a good question. What does it show if you run the following test?
http://msiad.visualware.com/myspeed/ 


I just ran the above and it gave me the following, which reflects the Powerboost working, at least on the upload, as I can never get that speed over any length of time. That quality of service number changes all the time.


> Quote:
> Speed test statistics
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Download speed: 4387280 bps
> 
> Upload speed: 1745320 bps
> 
> Quality of service: 61 %
> 
> Download test type: socket
> 
> Upload test type: socket
> 
> Maximum download pause: 98 ms
> 
> Average download pause: 6 ms
> 
> Minimum round trip time to server: 98 ms
> 
> Average round trip time to server: 104 ms




I've also seen folks say running the below test until it's about 75% DL'ed and see what speed it's at.
ftp://ftp1.optonline.net/test64 


And then there's this one, but like most of these types of speedtests, it only shows you the initial burst of speed, not what it's typically going to run at.
http://www.speedtest.net/index.php 


I'm not really sure of a good reliable test, and it also depends on where it is you want to measure the speed. Some folks test a download right from the Comcast server, usually the Comcast setup software, which supposedly will give you an accurate test. Not sure what the URL is for that though.


It's my understanding though that you should do a file DL from an ftp site, at least 50-75mbs, instead of clicking a link on an html page.


----------



## WJBarry

Hi all


I am in the portion of 94087 that was upgraded and I noticed that I receive most of the new channels except for about 8 of them (including NGC 757 which is really the only one I care about).


I use a Tivo Series 3 box and had read that some cable companies are starting to implement Switched Digital Video (SDV) which is a "channel on demand" technology where your cable box sends a request to the head-end to deliver a particular channel (much like on-demand except you are streamed a live channel instead of a stored program).


The problem is that since the Tivo box (actually cable card technology in general) does not have two-way communication, there is no way to send the proper request to the head-end to receive an SDV channel.


I had called this issue into Comcast and no one there could tell me why I could not receive channel 757. A service person even came out and just told me that the rebuild was in process and maybe not all channels were active - even though the signal strength of channel 757 reported by Tivo diagnostics showed a strong carrier signal. Now I am wondering if the channels I am not getting are SDV.


Does anyone happen to know if this is the case?


SDV is apparentely the future for cable systems as they can offer many more channels for much less bandwidth. Supposedly, Tivo is working with the cable companies to come up with a solution that would allow the two-way communication (hard to say how long this will take). I imagine any device (be it a TV or DVR) that uses a cable card will have this problem.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## davisdog

Comcast is NOT using SDV in the Bay Area


----------



## walk

They are not using it YET but almost certainly will be in the near future.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13282921
> 
> 
> They are not using it YET but almost certainly will be in the near future.



Glad you said that and not me







but I have to agree, Cox and Time Warner are using it big time and it's only a matter of time before Comcast is forced to use it, I just hope they get the " tuner resolver " for the Tivo to work with SDV before that happens.... I love my TivoHD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJBarry* /forum/post/13282402
> 
> 
> The problem is that since the Tivo box (actually cable card technology in general) does not have two-way communication, there is no way to send the proper request to the head-end to receive an SDV channel.
> 
> 
> I had called this issue into Comcast and no one there could tell me why I could not receive channel 757. A service person even came out and just told me that the rebuild was in process and maybe not all channels were active - even though the signal strength of channel 757 reported by Tivo diagnostics showed a strong carrier signal. Now I am wondering if the channels I am not getting are SDV.



Actually CableCARD's themselves support 2-way. It is the host (in this case TiVo) that does not include the QPSK or DOCSIS modem that is needed by the CableCARD to complete the 2-way support.


Do you have Digital Classic service? 757 NGC is part of that. Most of the other HD channels just require Digital Starter. Actually after the recent change, I think NGC might be the only non-premium channel left in Digital Classic.


----------



## walk

I have digital classic. I get all the HD channels except NFL and the premiums (HBO, etc).


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13283042
> 
> 
> Glad you said that and not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have to agree, Cox and Time Warner are using it big time and it's only a matter of time before Comcast is forced to use it, I just hope they get the " tuner resolver " for the Tivo to work with SDV before that happens.... I love my TivoHD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, maybe for once it will be good to be in the digital cable backwaters


----------



## clau

I'm in 94087, in the Las Palmas Park neighborhood. Today two Comcast guys worked on the upgrade in our backyard. They were on ladders swapping out some boxes on the utility poles. They spent 4 hours there, and then left our house to go to another one down the street. They said that I was upgraded for a while, and then they found some problems they had to fix. So I'm still not upgraded yet, but more hopeful now.


Whatever they did improved the SNR of my modem by 1-2 dB, so at least they have not screwed anything up.


----------



## Mikef5

Here is the schedule for games on NBC11:


S.F. GIANTS SCHEDULE ON KNTV-NBC11 - 2008


Date Airtime Team

*(All Home Games unless noted)*


Sat. Mar 15 ---- 3:00pm ---- Seattle (Spring Training)

Tue. April 1 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ L.A.Dodgers

Tue. April 8 ---- 7:00pm ---- San Diego

Fri. April 25 ---- 7:00pm ---- Cincinnati

Sat. April 26 ---- 6:00pm ---- Cincinnati

Fri. May 9 ---- 7:00pm ---- Philadelphia

Fri. May 16 ---- 7:00pm ---- Chi White Sox

Sat. May 17 ---- 6:00pm ---- Chi White Sox

Fri. May 30 ---- 7:00pm ---- San Diego

Fri. June 13 ---- 7:00pm ---- Oakland

Tue. June 17 ---- 7:00pm ---- Detroit

Fri. June 27 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ Oakland

Sat. June 28 ---- 6:00pm ---- @ Oakland

Tue. July 1 ---- 7:00pm ---- Chicago Cubs

Fri. July 18 ---- 7:00pm ---- Milwaukee

Fri. July 25 ---- 7:00pm ---- Arizona

Sat. July 26 ---- 6:00pm ---- Arizona

Tue. Aug 26 ---- 7:00pm ---- Colorado

Fri. Sept 12 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ San Diego

Fri. Sept 19 ---- 7:30pm ---- @ L.A. Dodgers

Fri. Sept 26 ---- 7:00pm ---- L.A. Dodgers


Hope these are in HD, It'll be interesting to see how well they do the games this year as apposed to what KTVU did.

Oh yeah, you can catch these games on Comcast 703

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## WJBarry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13284545
> 
> 
> Actually CableCARD's themselves support 2-way. It is the host (in this case TiVo) that does not include the QPSK or DOCSIS modem that is needed by the CableCARD to complete the 2-way support.
> 
> 
> Do you have Digital Classic service? 757 NGC is part of that. Most of the other HD channels just require Digital Starter. Actually after the recent change, I think NGC might be the only non-premium channel left in Digital Classic.



Thanks for the info all! It will help me in my next attempt to train the Comcast CSR's! I have the Digital premium (I think that is what they call it) I get pretty much all the channels except for the half dozen or so that just give me a black screen. If not SDV then it's still a mystery why the channels are not coming in. Tivo doesn't give a "no channel found" message - it actually detects the channel, downloads the program info, but the screen is black. The S/N is about 32 dB per the diagnositic screen. Both cable cards in the Tivo show the same thing so it seems a cable card fault is unlikely so maybe I just need to hang tight until they are officially done with the upgrades....


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13286009
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087, in the Las Palmas Park neighborhood. Today two Comcast guys worked on the upgrade in our backyard. They were on ladders swapping out some boxes on the utility poles. They spent 4 hours there, and then left our house to go to another one down the street. They said that I was upgraded for a while, and then they found some problems they had to fix. So I'm still not upgraded yet, but more hopeful now.
> 
> 
> Whatever they did improved the SNR of my modem by 1-2 dB, so at least they have not screwed anything up.



Hopefully this is good news for me as well. What time were they working on the poles? I haven't seen any Comcast guys in my neighbors backyard at all. And no one from Comcast has tried to go through my backyard to get to the pole either.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJBarry* /forum/post/13288443
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info all! It will help me in my next attempt to train the Comcast CSR's! I have the Digital premium (I think that is what they call it) I get pretty much all the channels except for the half dozen or so that just give me a black screen. If not SDV then it's still a mystery why the channels are not coming in. Tivo doesn't give a "no channel found" message - it actually detects the channel, downloads the program info, but the screen is black. The S/N is about 32 dB per the diagnositic screen. Both cable cards in the Tivo show the same thing so it seems a cable card fault is unlikely so maybe I just need to hang tight until they are officially done with the upgrades....



Another possibility is you have a pairing problem and the channels you can't see have non-zero CCI values. When you are tuned to the channel you cannot receive, go into TiVo diagnostics and see what the CCI value is.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13289246
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is good news for me as well. What time were they working on the poles? I haven't seen any Comcast guys in my neighbors backyard at all. And no one from Comcast has tried to go through my backyard to get to the pole either.



They were at my backyard from shortly after 11 am until 4 pm. They might have taken a lunch break. They worked on the boxes up on the poles, but they also tinkered with the cable box at our house.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13290197
> 
> 
> They were at my backyard from shortly after 11 am until 4 pm. They might have taken a lunch break. They worked on the boxes up on the poles, but they also tinkered with the cable box at our house.



Clau,

Are you on the Hollenbeck side of Las Palmas Park or the Remington side? At those hours, they most likely would not go through my backyard to get to the pole...my dog has one mean bark. Although, the PG&E guys have gone in my backyard at least once without knocking first (someone happened to be home when he started barking). Too bad he can't talk and tell me whether or not he's seen anyone up on the pole besides the squirrels he likes to chase.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13292310
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> Are you on the Hollenbeck side of Las Palmas Park or the Remington side? At those hours, they most likely would not go through my backyard to get to the pole...my dog has one mean bark. Although, the PG&E guys have gone in my backyard at least once without knocking first (someone happened to be home when he started barking). Too bad he can't talk and tell me whether or not he's seen anyone up on the pole besides the squirrels he likes to chase.



I'm on the Hollenbeck side. My wife told me that today there are Comcast trucks on Hyde Park, FWIW.


PS: There is a Comcast truck on Russet now.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13287368
> 
> Here is the schedule for games on NBC11:
> 
> 
> S.F. GIANTS SCHEDULE ON KNTV-NBC11 - 2008
> 
> 
> Date Airtime Team
> 
> *(All Home Games unless noted)*
> 
> 
> Sat. Mar 15 ---- 3:00pm ---- Seattle (Spring Training)
> 
> Tue. April 1 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ L.A.Dodgers
> 
> Tue. April 8 ---- 7:00pm ---- San Diego
> 
> Fri. April 25 ---- 7:00pm ---- Cincinnati
> 
> Sat. April 26 ---- 6:00pm ---- Cincinnati
> 
> Fri. May 9 ---- 7:00pm ---- Philadelphia
> 
> Fri. May 16 ---- 7:00pm ---- Chi White Sox
> 
> Sat. May 17 ---- 6:00pm ---- Chi White Sox
> 
> Fri. May 30 ---- 7:00pm ---- San Diego
> 
> Fri. June 13 ---- 7:00pm ---- Oakland
> 
> Tue. June 17 ---- 7:00pm ---- Detroit
> 
> Fri. June 27 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ Oakland
> 
> Sat. June 28 ---- 6:00pm ---- @ Oakland
> 
> Tue. July 1 ---- 7:00pm ---- Chicago Cubs
> 
> Fri. July 18 ---- 7:00pm ---- Milwaukee
> 
> Fri. July 25 ---- 7:00pm ---- Arizona
> 
> Sat. July 26 ---- 6:00pm ---- Arizona
> 
> Tue. Aug 26 ---- 7:00pm ---- Colorado
> 
> Fri. Sept 12 ---- 7:00pm ---- @ San Diego
> 
> Fri. Sept 19 ---- 7:30pm ---- @ L.A. Dodgers
> 
> Fri. Sept 26 ---- 7:00pm ---- L.A. Dodgers
> 
> 
> Hope these are in HD, It'll be interesting to see how well they do the games this year as apposed to what KTVU did.
> 
> Oh yeah, you can catch these games on Comcast 703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



i guess not a huge surprise all road games are on the west coast.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13290197
> 
> 
> They were at my backyard from shortly after 11 am until 4 pm. They might have taken a lunch break. They worked on the boxes up on the poles, but they also tinkered with the cable box at our house.



I've been seeing a whole lot of activity today in my area near El Camino and Bernardo. Lots of CableCom and Comcast trucks. Hopefully this means the upgrade is coming soon but you never know. Perhaps my letter to the Sunnyvale City Council did something?


----------



## theskillz

I'm near Sunnyvale-Saratoga Road & Remington. My roommate just texted me to mention that a few CableCom trucks were on the corner of Azure/Remington near the assisted living place. Looks like there's a lot of activity along that stretch of Remington today.


----------



## Dragunov1

Do we have a date set for when Sunnyvale will get Blast! I know if there even is one it probably won't mean much but I'm excited to finally have internet service that can compare to the other good services around the country. I'm in 94086 Wolfe/Old San Francisco - Upgraded since Jan 08.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13296452
> 
> 
> Do we have a date set for when Sunnyvale will get Blast!



After the upgrades most likely. It's like Permaboost (R) all over again.


----------



## WJBarry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13289687
> 
> 
> Another possibility is you have a pairing problem and the channels you can't see have non-zero CCI values. When you are tuned to the channel you cannot receive, go into TiVo diagnostics and see what the CCI value is.



I did check the CCI for channels I did not receive and it is indeed 0x00. I compared the diagnostic info for a neighboring channel that works fine (758) to one that displays a black screen (757) and really didn't see any clue. The modulation is QAM256, signal strength is 99-100, and the S/N is 35-36 dB for the channels compared. Even the closed-caption and Dolby sound icons are lighting up in the program info box for channel 757 that shows a black screen which I find is also odd.


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13251538
> 
> 
> 
> Now what about the A's ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Just got the below from KICU/KTVU,



> Quote:
> Hi Jim,
> 
> 
> We are hoping to have at least some of the games in HD, but that is currently under discussion, and should be announced in the next week or so. It was suggested that fans check back on our website ( www.kicu.com ) in a week or two. Hopefully, we know by then. Thanks for writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori Darnell
> 
> 
> KTVU Channel 2 /TV36 - KICU Program Assistant


----------



## vespa59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13275360
> 
> 
> Is Comcast still sniffing for open/active ports on your firewall (ie HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/News/mail), monitoring total amount of data being transfered for each customer, trafficshaping? I switched to DSL because I heard you cant do anything with your internet connection except for browse the web and check email. I have all sorts of internet based services running. Most of the stuff I do uses upstream bandwidth. A few years back my friend was using an FTP server (on the standard port) and the got an email telling him hes breaking the rules.
> 
> 
> Max speed for DSL in my area is 6mbit/sec down and 768kbps up max.



I've been running a web server, ftp server, mail server for six different domains, VNC... you name it... on my Comcast connection for a few years. The only times they've shut anything down was when they closed port 25 when a mail account got compromised and was used for spam. This happened twice. Once I figured out what happened and closed the hole, I simply called them up, pretended like I didn't know the policy, told them that I use these services for work, and promised to figure out another solution if they'd please just this one time pretty please open the port back up. Each time, they reluctantly agreed. Last one was about nine months ago.


That said, they're cracking down on mail specifically. I've moved most of my mail domains off to GMail, but still run web and ftp on my home server. As I understand it, they don't really care, as long as it's not for commercial purposes and doesn't cause a significant amount of traffic. Mine's just a Movable Type instance for my personal domain, and a friend's band website on another domain, neither of which see a ton of action (less than a thousand page views a day).


----------



## walk

they block most of the common p2ps, edonkey, bit torrent, etc..


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13303270
> 
> 
> they block most of the common p2ps, edonkey, bit torrent, etc..



Disrupt would be a better description, they don't outright block that sort of traffic. They insert false "disconnect"(can't think of the right term) packets in the data stream so that the destination peer thinks the data has stopped. It's more complicated than that, but in a nutshell, Comcast "shapes" P2P traffic. This was what that net neutrality meeting was all about the other day(the one where they stuffed the seats with sleeping employees







), whether Comcast's method of handling P2P traffic was a "reasonable" implementation.


----------



## tolax

I think that there is also an 'accepted' limit of around 90-100Gb download per month on Comcast Internet. If you go over once you get a call, go over twice and they ban you for a year.


Tolax


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tolax* /forum/post/13304235
> 
> 
> I think that there is also an 'accepted' limit of around 90-100Gb download per month on Comcast Internet. If you go over once you get a call, go over twice and they ban you for a year.
> 
> 
> Tolax



I don't think Comcast as ever stated any specifics caps. I know some folks have had some issues, but as far as I know, Comcast has never said any specific amount will get you into trouble.


----------



## walk

there is a cap, it's around 200GB/month
http://consumerist.com/consumer/leak...rks-301316.php


----------



## flyingcroc

Hi..I live near El Camino and Bernardo too...been waiting for a real long time for the upgrade...saw some Cablecom trucks yesterday too...wonder if they were for the upgrade or for the prolonged internet outage we had....


Called Comcast and asked them to waive my charges for this month...they put me on hold for an hour....i lost patience and hung up....sigh...what is customer satisfaction coming to these days??


-Siva.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13304764
> 
> 
> there is a cap, it's around 200GB/month
> http://consumerist.com/consumer/leak...rks-301316.php



Maybe so, but I've never seen it publicly stated, in terms of service agreements or otherwise, of any specific cap. I'm sure there is some internal trigger that starts a process to engage the subscriber, but unless Comcast makes that information public as stated policy it will eventually get them in trouble. It already has to a degree as the FCC is looking at internet usage interference by providers, and I believe there's a current lawsuit against them for such practices.


I don't like it, but on the other hand, what could somebody be DL'ing that they used over 600GBs in 2 months? That's roughly 1.5 hrs of HD per day, about 400MBs per hour 24/7, thats' a heck of a lot of data.


I believe a lot of this will change once video DL'ing becomes commonplace, it will have to. We've already got DirecTV doing VOD DL'ing over telco and cable internet lines, I can't see that continuing very long without the infrastructure provider having something to say about it.


----------



## jasonander

Woo hoo! I'm finally upgraded! I noticed because my Tivo could no longer tune to HBOHD on 730 this morning. Now to rerun guided setup on my Tivo so that I get the guide for the new HD channels.


I'm in 94086 near Mary and California. I guess all the CableCom trucks near there for the last few weeks have been a good sign.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13309621
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! I'm finally upgraded! I noticed because my Tivo could no longer tune to HBOHD on 730 this morning. Now to rerun guided setup on my Tivo so that I get the guide for the new HD channels.
> 
> 
> I'm in 94086 near Mary and California. I guess all the CableCom trucks near there for the last few weeks have been a good sign.



So I'm having a problem. When repeating guided setup for 94086 and answering the channel lineup questions, I still end up with my old channel lineup. I'm also trying 94087 and still get the old channels. I tried calling Tivo Customer support and the representative was unable to help me and just told me that it's a lineup problem that he would not be able to assist me with and to call Comcast. Not cool.










So, to all of you out there who are in upgraded areas with Tivos, how did you get your Tivo to recognize the new channels in the guide? What zip code did you use to fool the Tivo into seeing the new channels, or is there a trick to answering the questions in guided setup to get the Digital rebuild lineups?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13305099
> 
> 
> Maybe so, but I've never seen it publicly stated, in terms of service agreements or otherwise, of any specific cap. I'm sure there is some internal trigger that starts a process to engage the subscriber, but unless Comcast makes that information public as stated policy it will eventually get them in trouble. It already has to a degree as the FCC is looking at internet usage interference by providers, and I believe there's a current lawsuit against them for such practices.
> 
> 
> I don't like it, but on the other hand, what could somebody be DL'ing that they used over 600GBs in 2 months? That's roughly 1.5 hrs of HD per day, about 400MBs per hour 24/7, thats' a heck of a lot of data.
> 
> 
> I believe a lot of this will change once video DL'ing becomes commonplace, it will have to. We've already got DirecTV doing VOD DL'ing over telco and cable internet lines, I can't see that continuing very long without the infrastructure provider having something to say about it.



it's not stated anywhere, but they have had a cap for a long time. people have complained about it, but since it only seems to happen to people that are blatently abusing the service, they don't get a lot of sympathy...


you're right about potential future problems... if HD video streaming becomes commonplace, the caps will probably have to be raised.. with the new "BLAST!" service, 2MB per second? you'd hit the cap after only ... 28 hours if my math is correct.. or let's say you're streaming 5Mbit video from Xbox Live, 89 hours... that's about 3 hours a day. Ok that's a lot, but not unreasonable (though, would be expensive I guess...)


----------



## John Mace

Lots of cable activity in LG, too. In fact, so much that we seem to lose the cable connection for a few hours most days. As someone who works mostly out of my home, that makes me doubly happy I switched my ISP to Verizon last year. I don't care about TV during the day, but I gotta have my internet connection to get any work done!


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13305050
> 
> 
> Hi..I live near El Camino and Bernardo too...been waiting for a real long time for the upgrade...saw some Cablecom trucks yesterday too...wonder if they were for the upgrade or for the prolonged internet outage we had....
> 
> 
> Called Comcast and asked them to waive my charges for this month...they put me on hold for an hour....i lost patience and hung up....sigh...what is customer satisfaction coming to these days??
> 
> 
> -Siva.



Customer satisfaction and Comcast? I don't think the two are well acquainted. Comcast consistently scores as having one of the worst customer service in the country -
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com...ereRanked.aspx


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13309621
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! I'm finally upgraded! I noticed because my Tivo could no longer tune to HBOHD on 730 this morning. Now to rerun guided setup on my Tivo so that I get the guide for the new HD channels.
> 
> 
> I'm in 94086 near Mary and California. I guess all the CableCom trucks near there for the last few weeks have been a good sign.



Thats good news. I guess this is more proof that my area is very likely going to be one of the later ones to be upgraded. I haven't seen any more activity in the area after that one day. I suppose they could have been working here as part of upgrading some other area.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJBarry* /forum/post/13298751
> 
> 
> I did check the CCI for channels I did not receive and it is indeed 0x00. I compared the diagnostic info for a neighboring channel that works fine (758) to one that displays a black screen (757) and really didn't see any clue. The modulation is QAM256, signal strength is 99-100, and the S/N is 35-36 dB for the channels compared. Even the closed-caption and Dolby sound icons are lighting up in the program info box for channel 757 that shows a black screen which I find is also odd.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info!



Tune to an encrypted channel you don't receive. Press LiveTV to switch tuners, and switch the other tuner to an encrypted channel you do receive.


Then look at the CableCARD diagnostic menu under "Conditional Access"


Compare the data for the two channels.


If it says Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED, somehow your account says you are not supposed to receive the new channels and you need to tell Comcast they haven't authorized your account to receive those channels.


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13310131
> 
> 
> So, to all of you out there who are in upgraded areas with Tivos, how did you get your Tivo to recognize the new channels in the guide? What zip code did you use to fool the Tivo into seeing the new channels, or is there a trick to answering the questions in guided setup to get the Digital rebuild lineups?



After Guided Setup prompts you for your ZIP code, there is a screen right before where it begins asking the several "what you get on channel NN" questions. You can press ENTER on that screen, and it will present you a list of candidate lineups. You would want to pick a "Rebuild" lineup. In fact, you can go to zap2it.com and it will present the same candidate list for a given ZIP code, so you can see if what it shows for a lineup is what you are actually seeing.


----------



## juancmjr

WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier. Anyone else in Santa Rosa upgraded too? I'm on West Ninth







between North Dutton and Stony Point for reference. JasonQG, efball, montyward, keenan, any others? It seems that Comcast kept their word, more or less on the upgrade.


----------



## flyingcroc

i am saving patience to wait till the date that Comcast said in its letter....Feb 18th to March 23rd....so as long as its not 23rd yet, i am not panicking....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313381
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier. Anyone else in Santa Rosa upgraded too? I'm on West Ninth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between North Dutton and Stony Point for reference. JasonQG, efball, montyward, keenan, any others? It seems that Comcast kept their word, more or less on the upgrade.



Nothing here in the area bordered by 4th, Sonoma, Brookwood and Farmers, at least nothing at my castle.










I have to say though, at this point I'm more interested in a faster internet than anything else. There aren't any HD channels in the Comcast upgraded lineup that DirecTV doesn't already have as far as I can tell.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313381
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier.



Really?! SciFi HD is coming to the Bay Area?


----------



## AAADiver

Hi Guys -


I'm in Los Gatos (95030) - Los Gatos Blvd and Fillmer. Comcast upgraded from coax to fiber about two weeks ago but I haven't heard boo since on any actual new services (additional HD channels, OnDemand, etc). I have both an HD Motorola cable box and a HD Tivo Series 3. The agents at Comcast are clueless on the upgrade plan, they simply say "It's not an option on my screen". Anyone have any experience or knowledge on how long Comcast typically takes from fiber install to actual service upgrade???


Thanks in advance,

Allen


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AAADiver* /forum/post/13313624
> 
> 
> Hi Guys -
> 
> 
> I'm in Los Gatos (95030) - Los Gatos Blvd and Fillmer. Comcast upgraded from coax to fiber about two weeks ago but I haven't heard boo since on any actual new services (additional HD channels, OnDemand, etc). I have both an HD Motorola cable box and a HD Tivo Series 3. The agents at Comcast are clueless on the upgrade plan, they simply say "It's not an option on my screen". Anyone have any experience or knowledge on how long Comcast typically takes from fiber install to actual service upgrade???
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Allen



saw them working on a pole today right near your house on l.g. blvd. wonder what's taking them so long to get the new service up?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313381
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier. Anyone else in Santa Rosa upgraded too? I'm on West Ninth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between North Dutton and Stony Point for reference. JasonQG, efball, montyward, keenan, any others? It seems that Comcast kept their word, more or less on the upgrade.



Can you post a pic of that lineup card? SciFi-HD in Limited Basic doesn't make sense, sure it isn't Digital Classic, or whatever it is they call it now?


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313381
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier. Anyone else in Santa Rosa upgraded too? I'm on West Ninth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between North Dutton and Stony Point for reference. JasonQG, efball, montyward, keenan, any others? It seems that Comcast kept their word, more or less on the upgrade.



I was in the Comcast office to pick up the DVR box and the lady showed me a map showing each neighborhood node with the ones highlighted having been upgraded. It was about half of the city, maybe a little less. She also said they are working from Highway 12/Farmers Lane to the east at the current time. Then again, she could be full of it. Glad to hear upgrades are happening though.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/13313609
> 
> 
> Really?! SciFi HD is coming to the Bay Area?



Apparently, but not in my area 95401.


----------



## juancmjr

Here's a scan of the card. I had to crop it but the pertinent info is there.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13313709
> 
> 
> She also said they are working from Highway 12/Farmers Lane to the east at the current time.



Sounds like they passed me by, ah well...story of my life...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313986
> 
> 
> Here's a scan of the card. I had to crop it but the pertinent info is there.



That's weird, but hey, works for me!


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313986
> 
> 
> Here's a scan of the card. I had to crop it but the pertinent info is there.



Is anyone able to tune in 736? I'm not able to, but I also don't know whether there's any delay between a station showing up on an integrated box and in the cablecard station map.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/13314469
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to tune in 736? I'm not able to, but I also don't know whether there's any delay between a station showing up on an integrated box and in the cablecard station map.



I am happy either way, as it looks like 736 will be coming our way to deliver us SciFi-HD! Yippie!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313381
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Upgraded finally!! Checked channels this morning before going to work and more HD and VOD. No SciFi HD in the listings even though on the card listing the new channels to come out with the upgrade has it in Limited Basic tier. Anyone else in Santa Rosa upgraded too? I'm on West Ninth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> between North Dutton and Stony Point for reference. JasonQG, efball, montyward, keenan, any others? It seems that Comcast kept their word, more or less on the upgrade.



No, check back with me in 2010. Still my prediction.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13314734
> 
> 
> No, check back with me in 2010. Still my prediction.



Comcast will hookup everyone else in town first and leave us two for last since we've been the biggest complainers.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13314796
> 
> 
> Comcast will hookup everyone else in town first and leave us two for last since we've been the biggest complainers.



Quite possible. I know they already skipped me, since I'm real close to where they started.


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on showing UFC and Pride Fights PPV in HD On Demand or Boxing?


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesGH* /forum/post/13311911
> 
> 
> After Guided Setup prompts you for your ZIP code, there is a screen right before where it begins asking the several "what you get on channel NN" questions. You can press ENTER on that screen, and it will present you a list of candidate lineups. You would want to pick a "Rebuild" lineup. In fact, you can go to zap2it.com and it will present the same candidate list for a given ZIP code, so you can see if what it shows for a lineup is what you are actually seeing.



Thanks, that worked. I knew the people on this message board would be smarter than Tivo Customer Service agents and there was a way to do this that wasn't obvious. A Digital Rebuild lineup exists for 94086.


----------



## tranle

I am having problem with KTVUHD (702) with my pc qam tuner. The signal seems to go from 100% to 0% and back to 100%. From the cable box the problem seems less visible. All the other channels are ok.

Is anybody having reception problem with their 702 channel ?

I am in 94041 zipcode.


----------



## rsra13

juancmr,

do you know if they are adding Galavision to the lineup in Santa Rosa?


----------



## juancmjr

rsra13,


I get Galavision on channel 69 now whereas previously it wasn't even listed in price listings I'd get with bills. As I write this they're showing Vida Salvaje, a nature show. If they'd bring back Que Locos that would be awesome.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313986
> 
> 
> Here's a scan of the card. I had to crop it but the pertinent info is there.



Saw that (and a few others







) in a meeting a couple weeks ago. The limited basic thing is weird though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313986
> 
> 
> Be kind. Rewind your DVDs



Way ahead of you there. Told my wife she had to rewind every On Demand movie after watching it. The VCRs back in the head end don't do it automatically.


----------



## Jerry Gardner

I've had the Comcast 6416/3416 DVR for a few years now and I'm getting tired of its various glitches and lack of storage expandability. I'm considering replacing it with one of the TiVo HD units. (I'm aware of the fact that VOD and Pay-per-view aren't available with the TiVo units--that doesn't bother me as I never use these features.)


I have several questions regarding the use of an HD TiVo with Comcast service in the Bay Area:

What is the current situation with CableCARDS? Does Comcast offer MCards, or only SCards? Do I only need one MCard to receive two channels at once or two?
Are there still reliability issues with CableCARDS? I've heard stories where people have had to try a dozen cards before finding two that worked properly. Has this gotten any better?
Are CableCARDS available at Comcast storefronts, or do they require a truck roll?
Are there any other considerations/gotchas to be aware of?
Are there any usability/performance differences between the TiVo HD DVR and the TiVo Series 3 HD DVR that would make one preferable over the other?


----------



## karlalau

No, this is not a joke...


I just moved from Sunnyvale to Cupertino and had been dreading dealing with Comcast because of all the horror stories I've heard. So, I was pleasantly surprised when my entire experience - from account set up to installation to channel updates - was dealt with in a quick, professional, and courteous manner.


The CSR who helped set up my account and schedule my appointment was patient, knowledgeable and answered all of my questions satisfactorily. She offered a next day appointment, and much to my surprise, the technician showed up and finished the work within the service window. He even took down the MAC address from my Motorola SBG900 (I chose self installation) and sent it to their office so when I connected it later, set up was a breeze. I chose to get a regular cable box and exchange it for an HD one at my local office, which is conveniently located about a block from my home. I walked in, asked for an HD cable box and was out the door. I hooked everything up and noticed I wasn't receiving some of the encrypted HD channels, so I initiated a chat session; "Jon" updated my account and I was viewing the channels in a matter of minutes. Overall, a painless experience.


Anyway, I just wanted to share a positive note regarding Comcast Customer Service. Happy Friday!


-Karla


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/13319338
> 
> 
> I've had the Comcast 6416/3416 DVR for a few years now and I'm getting tired of its various glitches and lack of storage expandability. I'm considering replacing it with one of the TiVo HD units. (I'm aware of the fact that VOD and Pay-per-view aren't available with the TiVo units--that doesn't bother me as I never use these features.)
> 
> 
> I have several questions regarding the use of an HD TiVo with Comcast service in the Bay Area:
> 
> What is the current situation with CableCARDS? Does Comcast offer MCards, or only SCards? Do I only need one MCard to receive two channels at once or two?
> I got lucky and the first card he tried was a MCard...
> Are there still reliability issues with CableCARDS? I've heard stories where people have had to try a dozen cards before finding two that worked properly. Has this gotten any better?
> which works fine, no issues after several months. But, I think once a good card is found you're ok.
> Are CableCARDS available at Comcast storefronts, or do they require a truck roll?
> I seem to remember I had to set-up an appointment, but, I have heard of others who turned in a STB and got a card, but, unsure of getting the setup done correctly.
> Are there any other considerations/gotchas to be aware of?
> Are there any usability/performance differences between the TiVo HD DVR and the TiVo Series 3 HD DVR that would make one preferable over the other?
> Well, due to the slower CPU it does take time to do searches, complete Season Pass changes, download shows to your computer, but, that's all I've come across.



Otherwise it's much better than the POS Moto box I've been fighting with for a year. Just wish there was a firewire out to do recordings, rather than the DRM'd TiVo Transfer stuff.


----------



## Mikef5

Update on Upgrades and New Programming Coming to the Bay Area


I just received this email from Mr. J. and I will again post this as I received it so there is no question on what was or wasn't said ( My normal disclaimer







)


____________________________________________________________ ______


MikeF5: It's been a little while since I've cleaned up the Forum's "In Box" so feel free to share this with the members.


For a little while it looked like the "Bay Area HD Forum" was turning into the "cable-modem forum" but it appears that trend has slowed dramatically. There are many online discussion groups out there talking/speculating/analyzing our cable-modem service, but only a couple of local sites that focus on HD and only one that I read regularly. Frankly, since so much of the non-HD discussions on the Forum is covered exhaustively and repeatedly in other venues I began to find the usefulness of the HD Forum becoming compromised. I'm happy to see that trend was short-lived.


On to the questions....

When will we see more HD channels added?


A two-part answer. We have been focusing our HD efforts recently on the expansion of our "HD On Demand" content. One of the recent trends we have seen is a strong surge in "HD On Demand" downloads and accordingly we have been spending our time and resources responding to meet that demand. We anticipate finishing the year with thousands of hours of HD content being available on our "On Demand" platform each month and thus widening our lead over our competitors in terms of HD content.


And we have not forgotten about adding additional "full-time" HD channels to our Bay Area lineup. Without disclosing too much of our competitive playbook, we plan to add at least five HD networks in the next 45 days.


Rest assured, the Forum users feedback to your last "poll" helped played a large role in our selections. (A HINT to all the SCI-FI voters out there).

Does anyone know if Comcast is planning on showing UFC and Pride Fights PPV in HD On Demand or Boxing?


We will add HD PPV events to our lineup. As outlined above, we've been focusing our efforts on "HD On Demand" and the next round of HD channel additions but we will soon turn our attention to HD PPV.

What is the status of the network upgrades?

Despite some bouts of bad weather we added 387.53 miles of fiber in February

In Sunnyvale & Los Gatos 21,852 homes have been added to the new network in 2008.

In Hayward, 15,969 homes

In Santa Rosa, 15,800 homes


A reminder, that yes, we do indeed need to temporarily interrupt our service to the small group of homes in a neighborhood, (approximately 300) that we are working on during a particular day. Despite our best efforts to inform folks in these neighborhoods, (via direct mail, door-hangers, email messages, etc) we still come across a small group of residents who are "surprised" when we are working on their street. I'm thankful to the many Forum members who take the time to respond to the occasional questions and help us "inform and educate".

From JasonOG and Keenan in Santa Rosa: Comcast will hookup everyone else in town first and leave us two for last since we've been the biggest complainers.


Wow. Who told you about my 2010 master plan ? Did MikeF5 "spill the beans" and throw out our long-standing agreement?. Now we will have to implement "Plan B" (Just in case....I'm just kidding!!!)


____________________________________________________________ _


I'd like to address a couple of the things that Mr. J. brought up. I know that we haven't had much to discuss, programming wise, lately but if people really want to talk about Comcast's internet stuff for the Bay Area, we can set up a separate forum for that but that would require someone to handle that since that is not my personal interest at this time ( It may become more important to me when DOCSIS 3.0 is implimented







)


So 5 more HD channels coming and I think I see the SciFi-HD coming to a neighborhood close to you soon.


Oh, and to Keenan and Jason we have now implemented "Plan B" just for you guys......... NOT !! I know sometimes it seems you're being left out or over looked but you're not, it's just the luck of the draw. Heck, I was about the 5th area to be upgraded in my own area







but it will happen, probably when you least expect it.


I'm looking forward to the day when all the areas will be upgraded and when we have so much HD that we can't view it all in one day so we can ***** ....er.... discuss other more important things like global warming or when will the Giants win a World Series again ( probably not in my life time )...










Thanks Mr. J. for the updates, it made my day.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Sci-Fi HD by April please?


----------



## markl

It looks like at least a part of Los Gatos received the upgrade last night. This morning I have a bunch more HD channels and a few On Demand channels. None of which where there last night. For reference I am in the neighborhood of Winchester and Blossom Hill Rd. Anyone else?


----------



## nikeykid

awesome news, Sci-Fi HD will be a great add in time for BSG. i wonder what the other 4 are. CNNHD? that will be a great add in time for the 08 elections...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13320435
> 
> Update on Upgrades and New Programming Coming to the Bay Area
> 
> 
> I just received this email from Mr. J. and I will again post this as I received it so there is no question on what was or wasn't said ( My normal disclaimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> From JasonOG and Keenan in Santa Rosa: Comcast will hookup everyone else in town first and leave us two for last since we've been the biggest complainers.
> 
> 
> Wow. Who told you about my 2010 master plan ? Did MikeF5 "spill the beans" and throw out our long-standing agreement?. Now we will have to implement "Plan B" (Just in case....I'm just kidding!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13320683
> 
> 
> awesome news, Sci-Fi HD will be a great add in time for BSG. i wonder what the other 4 are. CNNHD? that will be a great add in time for the 08 elections...



While BSG is produced dark and grainy, as long as Comcast puts out as good a picture as DirecTV does with SciFi-HD, you guys should be very happy. I currently only watch Stargate:Atlantis on SciFi-HD, but it has some of the best PQ I've ever seen, spectacular, clear, crisp, detailed images, even during motion. I've found myself rewinding and pausing sometimes just to take in everything that can be seen in some of the images.


As long as Comcast gives it a full 1/2 QAM, and/or if they do go with the 3 per as they have in some markets back east, they don't have some of the early growing pains those folks had(heavy pixelation and breakup), this channel should look very good.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13320865
> 
> 
> While BSG is produced dark and grainy, as long as Comcast puts out as good a picture as DirecTV does with SciFi-HD, you guys should be very happy. I currently only watch Stargate:Atlantis on SciFi-HD, but it has some of the best PQ I've ever seen, spectacular, clear, crisp, detailed images, even during motion. I've found myself rewinding and pausing sometimes just to take in everything that can be seen in some of the images.
> 
> 
> As long as Comcast gives it a full 1/2 QAM, and/or if they do go with the 3 per as they have in some markets back east, they don't have some of the early growing pains those folks had(heavy pixelation and breakup), this channel should look very good.



as long as it looks anywhere close to BSG does on UHD, i'll be happy.


----------



## bobby94928

Oh please let Food-HD be one of them........ Just gotta have Giada in all her glory.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13320435
> 
> Update on Upgrades and New Programming Coming to the Bay Area
> 
> What is the status of the network upgrades?
> 
> Despite some bouts of bad weather we added 387.53 miles of fiber in February
> 
> In Sunnyvale & Los Gatos 21,852 homes have been added to the new network in 2008.
> 
> In Hayward, 15,969 homes
> 
> In Santa Rosa, 15,800 homes



Sunnyvale and Los Gatos together have approximately 65,000 household. So that means only about one third of the network has been upgraded. This doesn't bode well for Sunnyvale being upgraded by April. I wonder why the Sunnyvale numbers are being clubbed with Los Gatos. Due to that its possible that Sunnyvale has been upgraded less than even one third.


----------



## juancmjr

I was trying out some VOD this afternoon. Are there only HD shows for CBS and ABC available? No Fox or NBC?


----------



## fitprod

I don't think Fox has ever offered VOD.


NBC used to charge $1.99 for their VOD, shortly after they started their Hulu deal on-line, I think Comcast pulled the plug on NBC's VOD... Or at least their HD offerings.


fitprod


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13320435
> 
> 
> From JasonOG and Keenan in Santa Rosa: Comcast will hookup everyone else in town first and leave us two for last since we've been the biggest complainers.
> 
> 
> Wow. Who told you about my 2010 master plan ? Did MikeF5 "spill the beans" and throw out our long-standing agreement?. Now we will have to implement "Plan B" (Just in case....I'm just kidding!!!)



Only 663 days until 2010.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13320865
> 
> 
> While BSG is produced dark and grainy, as long as Comcast puts out as good a picture as DirecTV does with SciFi-HD, you guys should be very happy. I currently only watch Stargate:Atlantis on SciFi-HD, but it has some of the best PQ I've ever seen, spectacular, clear, crisp, detailed images, even during motion. I've found myself rewinding and pausing sometimes just to take in everything that can be seen in some of the images.
> 
> 
> As long as Comcast gives it a full 1/2 QAM, and/or if they do go with the 3 per as they have in some markets back east, they don't have some of the early growing pains those folks had(heavy pixelation and breakup), this channel should look very good.



Comcast passes on the signal just exactly as they get it, they do not re-compress. This isn't satellite










when Battle of the Galactic Stars first came out on Scifi I tried to watch it but it was horrible PQ. I didn't start watching it until UHD picked it up last year or so. Now I'm hooked... really hope Comcast gets Scifi-HD in time.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13325015
> 
> 
> I don't think Fox has ever offered VOD.
> 
> 
> NBC used to charge $1.99 for their VOD, shortly after they started their Hulu deal on-line, I think Comcast pulled the plug on NBC's VOD... Or at least their HD offerings.
> 
> 
> fitprod










. But then I guess that's what divvers are for, and then I don't watch much NBC.


bwelling,


I can't manually tune in SciFiHD 736. Tried it but it only stayed on the channel I was watching. It's not even in my guide listings. I was hoping to finally be able to watch those Oscar winning movies like Mosquito, Ogre or Gargoyles: Wings of Darkness.


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markl* /forum/post/13320682
> 
> 
> It looks like at least a part of Los Gatos received the upgrade last night. This morning I have a bunch more HD channels and a few On Demand channels. None of which where there last night. For reference I am in the neighborhood of Winchester and Blossom Hill Rd. Anyone else?



Anyone have a QAM mapping list created for the new lineup in Los Gatos? I did a scan with my HDHomeRun and my current signal is VERY LOW compared to what it use to be before the upgrade and the HDHR is having problems locking on to channels. My Comcast HD DVR is having the same signal problems. I'm hoping Comcast is simply just not done yet.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13321861
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale and Los Gatos together have approximately 65,000 household. So that means only about one third of the network has been upgraded. This doesn't bode well for Sunnyvale being upgraded by April. I wonder why the Sunnyvale numbers are being clubbed with Los Gatos. Due to that its possible that Sunnyvale has been upgraded less than even one third.



Take note (and comfort?) that the wording was "_... in 2008_". Some parts of Sunnyvale (thankfully mine) were upgraded in late 2007, so the 21K number does not reflect the total upgraded household count.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13329443
> 
> 
> Take note (and comfort?) that the wording was "_... in 2008_". Some parts of Sunnyvale (thankfully mine) were upgraded in late 2007, so the 21K number does not reflect the total upgraded household count.



Hmm ... I didn't know that there were parts of Sunnyvale upgraded in 2007. In that case it sure is taking Comast a long time to upgrade Sunnyvale.


----------



## rsra13

Travel Channel HD, please!


----------



## Dragunov1

Watch FX-HD will be the other chan, and I can easily admit that Comcast is the best







Except for the ridiculous prices but what ya going to do :\\


TridentTrinity: One part of Sunnyvale got it late 2007, my area (Wolfe/Old San Francisco) got it Jan 08. Then they are moving south and west I think.


Cheers!


----------



## warrenh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13320435
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some bouts of bad weather we added 387.53 miles of fiber in February
> 
> In Sunnyvale & Los Gatos 21,852 homes have been added to the new network in 2008.
> 
> In Hayward, 15,969 homes
> 
> In Santa Rosa, 15,800 homes
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> Wow. Who told you about my 2010 master plan ? Did MikeF5 "spill the beans" and throw out our long-standing agreement?. Now we will have to implement "Plan B" (Just in case....I'm just kidding!!!)




So does this mean that Saratoga will be the very last city? I have not seen any discussions on work being done or acutal upgrades in Saratoga, even though I received "the letter" back in Nov/Dec timeframe. Does this mean that we part of "Plan Z".


If there is work currently being done in Saratoga, please let me know. I will gratefully accept this corrected information.


Overall, this is very depressing...










Warren


----------



## aks1972

Anybody in the San Mateo/ Foster City area? Can we expect any new HD channels anytime soon? Does Mikef5 know where we fit in the master plan!!!


Thanks


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13332676
> 
> 
> Watch FX-HD will be the other chan, and I can easily admit that Comcast is the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the ridiculous prices but what ya going to do :\\
> 
> 
> Cheers!



What does the cost run for all the HD Comcast has now with HBO and SHO?


I'm sure this will give Comcast some heartburn, but with DirecTV, for $84, I get about 62 linear HD channels(includes 6 locals, premiums HBO and SHO, FSNBA-HD, the 4 LA DNS HD channels, and the HD-DVR lease-rent/fee), plus 15 HD PPV channels. I don't subscribe to Starz, Cinemax or The Movie Channel.


That breaks down to about $1.09 per HD channel, or $1.35 minus the HD PPVs.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13330694
> 
> 
> Hmm ... I didn't know that there were parts of Sunnyvale upgraded in 2007. In that case it sure is taking Comast a long time to upgrade Sunnyvale.



I think my area (101/237/Mathilda nexus) was perhaps the first Sunnyvale area to get upgraded. Happened in late Oct / early November of 2007.


----------



## Dospac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13334640
> 
> 
> What does the cost run for all the HD Comcast has now with HBO and SHO?
> 
> 
> I'm sure this will give Comcast some heartburn, but with DirecTV, for $84, I get about 62 linear HD channels(includes 6 locals, premiums HBO and SHO, FSNBA-HD, the 4 LA DNS HD channels, and the HD-DVR lease-rent/fee), plus 15 HD PPV channels. I don't subscribe to Starz, Cinemax or The Movie Channel.
> 
> 
> That breaks down to about $1.09 per HD channel, or $1.35 minus the HD PPVs.



All the Comcast regular HD is $85, without the prems.


----------



## walk

I pay $130/mo for digital classic, 1 DVR and 6mbit HSI, that's including all taxes, fees, license fees, franchise fees, franchise license fee taxes, and tax license fee tax taxes...


----------



## HunterHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13305050
> 
> 
> Hi..I live near El Camino and Bernardo too...been waiting for a real long time for the upgrade...saw some Cablecom trucks yesterday too...wonder if they were for the upgrade or for the prolonged internet outage we had....
> 
> 
> Called Comcast and asked them to waive my charges for this month...they put me on hold for an hour....i lost patience and hung up....sigh...what is customer satisfaction coming to these days??
> 
> 
> -Siva.



A few days ago, there were some cablecomm guys replacing boxes on some pole tops near McKinley and Bernardo in Sunnyvale. A good sign I hope? I've seen other activity with cablecomm trucks lately too, so maybe an upgrade is almost upon us.


----------



## apav

Mikef5,


Any way you can ask for Travel HD and Speed HD for our family? I pay extra for the sports pack, but only get NFL HD.


Thanks!


----------



## rfr

I would also like Speed HD, but if Formula 1 and MotoGP are not produced in genuine HD, then there's no point.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apav* /forum/post/13337123
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> Any way you can ask for Travel HD and Speed HD for our family? I pay extra for the sports pack, but only get NFL HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



we voted already a few months back. not sure travel and speed were on top of everyone's list :\\


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HunterHawk* /forum/post/13336980
> 
> 
> A few days ago, there were some cablecomm guys replacing boxes on some pole tops near McKinley and Bernardo in Sunnyvale. A good sign I hope? I've seen other activity with cablecomm trucks lately too, so maybe an upgrade is almost upon us.



I'm in 94087, and the Comcast internet speed has been unsteady in the last few days. Earlier tonight, my download speed was only 300Kbps. I used get 25Mbps running the same test (Power Boost on). I hope this is a sign of imminent upgrading.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13330694
> 
> 
> Hmm ... I didn't know that there were parts of Sunnyvale upgraded in 2007. In that case it sure is taking Comast a long time to upgrade Sunnyvale.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/12956631
> 
> *An update on the status of the on going upgrades...*
> 
> 
> This is posted as received so there is no question on what was or was not said ( My normal disclaimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> For the Forum....if you want to post it.
> 
> 
> Mikef5:
> 
> 
> In Sunnyvale we stand, as of this morning, at the 50% completed milestone. Several neighborhoods that received a "notice" are waiting for one of our competitors to put a new power supply unit in place, (our equipment is co-located in the right-of-way in this particular Sunnyvale neighborhood). Another Sunnyvale neighborhood that received the "notice" is waiting for a large underground bore to be completed so we can run our fiber in the new conduit. In this neighborhood we are waiting on a permit from the local water company.



Trident,

The above was posted on Jan. 28th, just before you joined the forum. So maybe you didn't read any posts before your join date.


----------



## Bergna

Shortly after I received their letter, there was some work done in our neighborhood involving cutting a trench across a street to install some cabling, but I must say I'm not impressed with their slow progress.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenh* /forum/post/13333775
> 
> 
> So does this mean that Saratoga will be the very last city? I have not seen any discussions on work being done or acutal upgrades in Saratoga, even though I received "the letter" back in Nov/Dec timeframe. Does this mean that we part of "Plan Z".
> 
> 
> If there is work currently being done in Saratoga, please let me know. I will gratefully accept this corrected information.
> 
> 
> Overall, this is very depressing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13339101
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087, and the Comcast internet speed has been unsteady in the last few days. Earlier tonight, my download speed was only 300Kbps. I used get 25Mbps running the same test (Power Boost on). I hope this is a sign of imminent upgrading.



I've been in an area of 94087 that has always had junk speeds in the evening, but great very late at night/mornings/afternoons. Recently I've noticed the speeds dropping in the afternoons as well as much, much slower speeds in the evening than what I'm used to, so perhaps it's gettnig closer..


----------



## WJBarry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13311894
> 
> 
> Tune to an encrypted channel you don't receive. Press LiveTV to switch tuners, and switch the other tuner to an encrypted channel you do receive.
> 
> 
> Then look at the CableCARD diagnostic menu under "Conditional Access"
> 
> 
> Compare the data for the two channels.
> 
> 
> If it says Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED, somehow your account says you are not supposed to receive the new channels and you need to tell Comcast they haven't authorized your account to receive those channels.



I followed your instructions and sure enough a channel that does come in (758) shows "Auth:Subscribed" and the channel not coming in (757) shows "Auth:Not_subscribed". So it seems this is configuration issue with my account set-up.


I just now hope I can get a CSR who understands the problem! The last time I called on this the first CSR reset my cablecards three times to no avail. A day later a second CSR called me back and tried an additional two times, finally a third CSR called me back and scheduled a serviceperson to come out. The serviceperson came out and couldn't explain why the channel wasn't being received other than blaming it on the system upgrade in progress (he didn't seem very knowledgeable about cable cards though...)


You would think that verifying what channels I am supposed to receive would be pretty high up on the the flowchart that the CSR follows (but sometimes the bleeding obvious is omitted in this things...)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJBarry* /forum/post/13342152
> 
> 
> I followed your instructions and sure enough a channel that does come in (758) shows "Auth:Subscribed" and the channel not coming in (757) shows "Auth:Not_subscribed". So it seems this is configuration issue with my account set-up.



Barry,


I think you have nailed your problem on the head, they need to properly configure your account for your new cards. Make sure they understand that it's not the card that isn't working, it's that they haven't configured your account properly to go along with the new installation. That should fix the problem. They can hit the cards all day long but if your account isn't set up properly it'll do no good.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/13341282
> 
> 
> Shortly after I received their letter, there was some work done in our neighborhood involving cutting a trench across a street to install some cabling, but I must say I'm not impressed with their slow progress.



Wow, slow progress ?? I'm sure they would appreciate your help in digging that trench and running that cable.


Do you realize what it takes to rerun all new fiber cable, not to mention updating/upgrading the head ends and most of the equipment in between ?? I've been with cable since the days of TCI and AT&T and they left this cable system in a complete mess, half the systems not upgraded pass 550 MHz and some upgraded half assed or piece mealed together and left that way and now Comcast has to come in and fix what they screwed up. At least with Comcast we are finally getting upgraded, with the other group we'd never see half the things we now have with Comcast.


I think they deserve a little slack don't you think ?? I know it's a pain waiting for the upgrades to happen but they are at least getting done and they are doing it as fast as they can while still doing it in a safe way for their workers.

I criticize Comcast when they deserve it ( just ask Mr. J. ) but IMHO they don't deserve it in this case.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pixelation

Rewind 10 years and you could be saying the same thing by subsituting "Comcast" with "@Home". If TCI and AT&T are putting in mess, what makes you think Comcast is different?


To be very honest with you, *Comcast's customer service makes me sick*. And I don't expect much difference with their field service. Which I have seen all too many.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelation* /forum/post/13342944
> 
> 
> Rewind 10 years and you could be saying the same thing by subsituting "Comcast" with "@Home". If TCI and AT&T are putting in mess, what makes you think Comcast is different?
> 
> 
> To be very honest with you, *Comcast's customer service makes me sick*. And I don't expect much difference with their field service. Which I have seen all too many.



Well let's see.....


What makes me think Comcast is different ??? Well, maybe the fact that I've been working with Comcast for the last 4 years to get our areas upgraded and they have at least made the effort to do what the other owners wouldn't do, *like actually getting the upgrades done*, plus my brother worked in the field with TCI and AT&T and I still have friends that work there. That might have something to do with it.


Customer service makes you sick... name a customer service that doesn't make most people sick, they are script readers at best but their job is to answer questions that are on that list and nothing more, if you have a problem that they can't answer ask for a supervisor, that's his job.


And to be very honest with you, you have no idea what the field service people do because they are nothing like the CSR's. My brother was one so I have a moderate idea on what they have to do and what they have to put up with.


One of the good things about cable is you have no contract that locks you into a long term contract and are free to explore other providers if cable is not up to your liking but you will find all providers have their pluses and minuses and it's not always better on the other side of the fence.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

problem is you want filet mignon and champagne but only want to pay for a Big Mac and a coke.


in other words, if you want personalized service I hope you're prepared to pay for it. roughly I'd guess it would triple what you currently pay... maybe more.


fortunately you have internet resources like this one where we can help each other work out issues and get answers to questions that the Indians don't have in their scripts...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13343906
> 
> 
> problem is you want filet mignon and champagne but only want to pay for a Big Mac and a coke.



Probably so, but in some cases all you get is a bag of peanuts with a sell by date of 20 years ago.


My last encounter with Comcast customer service was seriously akin to talking with brain-dead zombies. Zombies that have no problem charging for their time, yet seem to have no real clue, and/or seemingly inclination, as to fixing the problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13343906
> 
> 
> fortunately you have internet resources like this one where we can help each other work out issues and get answers to questions that the Indians don't have in their scripts...



Nicely said.










I found this group by accident about 4 years ago when I was looking to buy my first HD tv set ( I now own 4







, just can't get enough ) and noticed that there was also a Comcast S.F. forum here so I joined the website and started lurking around the forum.


About that same time Comcast had announced they were going to offer DVR's but when I tried to get one I was told my area wasn't going to get them because we were not upgraded ( the reason I hate the word " upgraded" ). That jacked my jaw and I went to the press to make it known that something wasn't right and that's when I met Mr. J. and he assured me that everyone was suppose to get one and that there had been some misinformation put out about their availability and that if I would go to the local office he'd insure there was one their for me... and yes there was one there with my name on it.


Mr. J. called me to insure that I got it and to see if I was happy. I explained that this was all so avoidable if only there had been proper information passed out and that's why I'm still here after all these years, because he cared enough to insure customers were given proper information and not rumors. I've never heard of a SatCo V.P. ever do that for their customers and he still reads this forum to this day. Comcast better than the rest ?? Maybe not, but it does have people that give it a big plus.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13344284
> 
> 
> Probably so, but in some cases all you get is a bag of peanuts with a sell by date of 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> My last encounter with Comcast customer service was seriously akin to talking with brain-dead zombies. Zombies that have no problem charging for their time, yet seem to have no real clue, and/or seemingly inclination, as to fixing the problem.



Jim, one word.... Plastics... no wait .... Supervisor


Don't talk to the brain dead, they're there just to read the from the script. If it's a real problem get a tech level person or a supervisor. It sounds like you've gone through their chain of command so the next step is ... Supervisor ( can't get the military out of me







)


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13344303
> 
> 
> .......Mr. J. called me to insure that I got it and to see if I was happy......I've never heard of a SatCo V.P. ever do that for their customers and he still reads this forum to this day......



Mixed feelings on this one.....

For the most part, I've been glad to have Mr. J. onboard, and I am excited

to hear about the addition of new *dedicated* HD channels!

But, once again, our issue with the current DCH3416 firmware knocking out the red recording lights

has not been addressed or resolved since September, despite numerous postings and inquiries in several forums,

affecting at least hundreds of users nationally.

Where art thou on this one, Mr. J.?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13344366
> 
> 
> Jim, one word.... Plastics... no wait .... Supervisor
> 
> 
> Don't talk to the brain dead, they're there just to read the from the script. If it's a real problem get a tech level person or a supervisor. It sounds like you've gone through their chain of command so the next step is ... Supervisor ( can't get the military out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, that is a way to go, and in fact I have, to no avail. The problem is systemic in my experience. After awhile you just get weary and say the hell with it.


In my case, I have a signal problem, for both TV and HSI. It's never been resolved and they charged me for a service call that didn't fix the problem. Went to pay the bill and asked that the $19.95 charge be removed and the CSR said she would take care of it. Next bill comes along and the charge is still there, I figured the billing cycle would explain it. On the next bill, it's still there again, plus a $4.95 late fee. I went to the office and they said a supervisor would call me. That never happened, in fact, I've never had a supervisor call me, even in the past with previous issues. Finally, the 3rd bill comes, charges are still there, problem still not fixed, and I said the hell with it and paid the $25 - it just wasn't worth my time anymore to fool around with it.


At this point, I'm just waiting until the upgrade is done and see if that fixes things, if not, then I'll tread down this path again. I'll tell you though, it's really, really, not something I'm looking forward to, and it shouldn't have to be that way.


----------



## smthrsd

anyone else watching the nba game on 740. Terribale pixlation??? Can one of throw on 740 and let me know. Im in Dublin


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/13345387
> 
> 
> anyone else watching the nba game on 740. Terribale pixlation??? Can one of throw on 740 and let me know. Im in Dublin



No problem here. Must be a local problem.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13344303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately you have internet resources like this one where we can help each other work out issues and get answers to questions that the Indians don't have in their scripts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely said.
Click to expand...


Nicely said? Yes I do understand the larger point you are addressing, but I wonder how someone on this forum can call something with a xenophobic remark bordering on intolerance (IMO) as nice. How exactly is it relevant if the person on the other end is Indian? The customer service person could be anywhere in the world and in Comcast's case most likely someone locally in the US. In any case it is totally upto the organization for having decided to have CSRs that read from a script.


Some people don't understand the difference between organizations choosing to have only a token level of customer service and people who have just been told to do their job. Transferring your anger/frustration to the nationality of the CSR person instead of the organization just shows a childish lack of understanding, prejudice and intolerance that I'm sure we can have without over here.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

Just got home from work to find a Comcast flyer in my mailbox. It states that they are "in the final stages of upgrading" in my neighborhood. And the second paragraph states "During the weeks of *April 10th through May 13th*, you will now have more choices..." Here they go with putting dates in print again. I don't dare say that Comcast is claiming that all of Sunnyvale, or even just my neighborhood, will be upgraded by May 13th. But I'll take this as I won't be upgraded before then.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13345524
> 
> 
> Nicely said? Yes I do understand the larger point you are addressing, but I wonder how someone on this forum can call something with a xenophobic remark bordering on intolerance (IMO) as nice. How exactly is it relevant if the person on the other end is Indian? The customer service person could be anywhere in the world and in Comcast's case most likely someone locally in the US. In any case it is totally upto the organization for having decided to have CSRs that read from a script.
> 
> 
> Some people don't understand the difference between organizations choosing to have only a token level of customer service and people who have just been told to do their job. Transferring your anger/frustration to the nationality of the CSR person instead of the organization just shows a childish lack of understanding, prejudice and intolerance that I'm sure we can have without over here.



Cool your jets buster. I didn't see the reference to an Indian CSR until you pointed it out to me, I should have read it more carefully before I posted. That was my fault in not doing so and for that I will apologize for.


My point was that I agreed with the statement that there is this forum which was set up to help people when they could not get help through the normal means, ie CSR's, that's what I agreed with and *I made no reference to anyones nationality.
*

I think before you jump my **** again about something, a simple courteous inquiry on what I meant would be appreciated, instead of calling me a xenophobic or going on a tirade.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## juancmjr

My 1 CS experience has been positive with Comcast. I had to deal with them about 2 years ago when we had an HD box in the living room and an SD box in the master bedroom, which was then exchanged at the office for an HD one when we got an LCD TV for the bedroom. For some reason, the living room box deactivated while the bedroom box worked. I called CS and got them to reactivate the box, all done within 10 minutes or so of calling. The CSR was on the line while the channels came back on; before that she had to get verification/authorization from a supervisor.


----------



## Keenan

I didn't mean to imply that all my CSR experiences were bad. It's just that when it comes to something that isn't in the "playbook" they appear to shut down intellectually, and I have to say, in my case, have a seemingly lack of regard for the subscriber. Why didn't a supervisor call those few times? Busy? Didn't feel like it? Never got the message from the subordinate? Figured they would ignore it and the problem would go away? Sticky note fell off the desk?


When I saw the desk CSR write it down on a sticky note I pretty much knew the game was over. This is a huge communication conglomerate, you mean to tell me the way they communicate internally is with sticky notes?


The use of a sticky note pretty much tells you they have no system in place to handle issues such as the one I presented them with.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13346221
> 
> 
> Cool your jets buster. I didn't see the reference to an Indian CSR until you pointed it out to me, I should have read it more carefully before I posted. That was my fault in not doing so and for that I will apologize for.
> 
> 
> My point was that I agreed with the statement that there is this forum which was set up to help people when they could not get help through the normal means, ie CSR's, that's what I agreed with and *I made no reference to anyones nationality.
> *
> 
> I think before you jump my **** again about something, a simple courteous inquiry on what I meant would be appreciated, instead of calling me a xenophobic or going on a tirade.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Now you are the one jumping to conclusions. I did not call *you* Xenophobic but rather the original poster. I merely pointed out that there were some "not so nice" aspects to that post. Might I suggest you go ahead and carefully re-read my post before using colorful language out here?


I was not jumping on your anything but rather pointing out that it was erroneous to appreciate that post. If you felt offended then I'm sorry since I didn't mean that at you. I was just bringing to attention the original poster's unsavory remarks.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13345771
> 
> Just got home from work to find a Comcast flyer in my mailbox. It states that they are "in the final stages of upgrading" in my neighborhood. And the second paragraph states "During the weeks of *April 10th through May 13th*, you will now have more choices..." Here they go with putting dates in print again. I don't dare say that Comcast is claiming that all of Sunnyvale, or even just my neighborhood, will be upgraded by May 13th. But I'll take this as I won't be upgraded before then.



I have the same mailer thing with the same dates. Not too happy about the delay either, but it looks like the limited basic + digital classic gives me all the HD channels I really want. Not sure how much that combination will cost me, though.


A much more serious problem for me is that in the evenings, my internet speed drops to a crawl. Just ran speedtest, and the download speed is 300Kbps, while upload is about the same. I have the highest speed tier, too. During the mornings and early afternoons, I get about what I used to get. Does anyone know if this kind of slowdown is due to the upgrading happening, and will I get back the full speeds when I get upgraded? I'm very concerned about this now.


----------



## walk

Nothing derogatory said or implied, so relax. It's simply a fact that many companies are out-sourcing CS to India. As far as actual local techs and service people, I've honestly had nothing but good-to-excellent service from them... most who have been around since the TCI days and know the area, which is really to Comcast's credit that they kept those people around.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13347226
> 
> 
> I have the same mailer thing with the same dates. Not too happy about the delay either, but it looks like the limited basic + digital classic gives me all the HD channels I really want. Not sure how much that combination will cost me, though.
> 
> 
> A much more serious problem for me is that in the evenings, my internet speed drops to a crawl. Just ran speedtest, and the download speed is 300Kbps, while upload is about the same. I have the highest speed tier, too. During the mornings and early afternoons, I get about what I used to get. Does anyone know if this kind of slowdown is due to the upgrading happening, and will I get back the full speeds when I get upgraded? I'm very concerned about this now.



Clau,


Does this drop in speed only happen at night and does it happen every day at the same time or does it vary ??

The reason I ask is that Comcast has a testing time that is "normally" done late at night ( can't remember the exact time but it's well after midnight ) and this might and I say might be what you are seeing, testing of the system which could be due to the upgrades that are happening in your area. The problem is when they upgraded my area they were also doing testing during the daytime also so it makes it hard to pin down if that is causing the problem or if it is something else. One other thing, do you see problems with your cable channels when you see the speed drops, like picture pixelation or audio drop outs ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13347764
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> Does this drop in speed only happen at night and does it happen every day at the same time or does it vary ??
> 
> The reason I ask is that Comcast has a testing time that is "normally" done late at night ( can't remember the exact time but it's well after midnight ) and this might and I say might be what you are seeing, testing of the system which could be due to the upgrades that are happening in your area. The problem is when they upgraded my area they were also doing testing during the daytime also so it makes it hard to pin down if that is causing the problem or if it is something else. One other thing, do you see problems with your cable channels when you see the speed drops, like picture pixelation or audio drop outs ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The speed drops start early evening. Tonight shortly after 6, I was still getting several Mbps from the speakeasy.net test page (although I usually get 25Mbps due to PowerBoost). Since about 7:30 pm, my speed has been in the 300-600Kbps range, and upload is more or less constant at 330 Kbps or so. I don't watch much TV, but right now the channels look fine.


I called the CSR and they couldn't find anything wrong with the modem: SNR's are OK, and the settings are correct. I asked her whether this is because of upgrading, and she has no idea. She set up an appointment for me tomorrow afternoon for a tech to come. I don't think that is going to help much, but I would like to be able to ask the tech the status of the upgrades and whether this problem is normal prior to upgrades.


After midnight, things will more and less drift back to normal. I wonder if there are some heavy web servers sharing my node. It would be nice if Comcast can find out which modem is carrying a lot of traffic.


Just ran another speedtest, and the speed is somewhat better, but nowhere close to what I should be getting. Jpeg attached.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13344861
> 
> 
> Mixed feelings on this one.....
> 
> For the most part, I've been glad to have Mr. J. onboard, and I am excited
> 
> to hear about the addition of new *dedicated* HD channels!



I too share this same feeling. I appreciate having Mr. J here, but I don't appreciate he or anyone else who isn't an AVS moderator saying what we can or cannot discuss.


This forum is for Comcast HD discussion, but sometimes we have discussion of HSI service, especially blast which is new and exciting to us HD freaks who also enjoy our fast internet.


Personally, when I have a minor issue, I want to bring it up here rather than dslreports. I feel more comfortable here, period. And it's not like cable modem discussion is taking over, it's just a side thing. Plus all of the discussion is related to Comcast service, so it's not a bad thing.


I'm a fan of Comcast discussion and inside info, just not people trying to control our avsforum discussion.


----------



## nikeykid

relax everyone. giants season is starting soon. ok maybe go back to stressing out...


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13345771
> 
> 
> During the weeks of *April 10th through May 13th*, you will now have more choices..."



If we combine this statement with the sci-fi channel hint from Mr. J, that would suggest that they are delaying roll-out of sci-fi HD just long enough for us to have to watch the Battlestar premier in low-def. Bah! No sense of urgency at comcast?!


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13347630
> 
> 
> Nothing derogatory said or implied, so relax. It's simply a fact that many companies are out-sourcing CS to India. As far as actual local techs and service people, I've honestly had nothing but good-to-excellent service from them... most who have been around since the TCI days and know the area, which is really to Comcast's credit that they kept those people around.



In that case everything's fine and I apologize for the fuss and lets leave it at that.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13347870
> 
> 
> The speed drops start early evening. Tonight shortly after 6, I was still getting several Mbps from the speakeasy.net test page (although I usually get 25Mbps due to PowerBoost). Since about 7:30 pm, my speed has been in the 300-600Kbps range, and upload is more or less constant at 330 Kbps or so. I don't watch much TV, but right now the channels look fine.
> 
> 
> I called the CSR and they couldn't find anything wrong with the modem: SNR's are OK, and the settings are correct. I asked her whether this is because of upgrading, and she has no idea. She set up an appointment for me tomorrow afternoon for a tech to come. I don't think that is going to help much, but I would like to be able to ask the tech the status of the upgrades and whether this problem is normal prior to upgrades.
> 
> 
> After midnight, things will more and less drift back to normal. I wonder if there are some heavy web servers sharing my node. It would be nice if Comcast can find out which modem is carrying a lot of traffic.
> 
> 
> Just ran another speedtest, and the speed is somewhat better, but nowhere close to what I should be getting. Jpeg attached.



You might be right about a heavy user or 2 that might be in your node. If I remember right the nodes are set up with 400-500 homes per node so if you get a lot of heavy users on at the same time that will affect your speed when they are on line. I guess that's an advantage with DSL, it's not affected that way but only by internet traffic but that would make sense that could be the problem that is affecting you. I don't know anyone that works in the internet side of cable but you would think that there has to be a way of finding out if there are in fact people running web servers in your node, especially if it is affecting people that much as you say it is. You might ask the tech that comes to look at your system those questions and see what he says. I'd be interested on what he says since I've been thinking of switching to Comcast internet since they're now offering 16 mbps and possibly more when DOCSYS 3.0 is implemented.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13345771
> 
> Just got home from work to find a Comcast flyer in my mailbox. It states that they are "in the final stages of upgrading" in my neighborhood. And the second paragraph states "During the weeks of *April 10th through May 13th*, you will now have more choices..." Here they go with putting dates in print again. I don't dare say that Comcast is claiming that all of Sunnyvale, or even just my neighborhood, will be upgraded by May 13th. But I'll take this as I won't be upgraded before then.



I received the same notice yesterday. Nice. Judging by the way they've been hitting their mark on dates up to this point, I'd say we may be upgraded by mid-June.


----------



## montyward

I had a door tag this morning saying they were working on upgrading our neighborhood over the next few days and to expect some outages....From all of your collective experiences, how long from when receiving this notice to when the upgrade will be completed?


I have never received any sort of letter stating a date when to expect the upgrade to be complete, only that an upgrade is coming and that I may see more comcast/cablecom trucks. Perhaps they do different letters in different areas.


----------



## Mikef5

For you guys that want the Food Network HD added, this article might give Comcast a reason to carry it if the network does what it says it's going to do...
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/10...-hd-simulcast/ 


The interesting part is at the end where they say they are going to upgrade ( my favorite word







) their Chelsea Market studios in New York to full high-definition capability.


Could this mean Giada in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Unless you are seeing widespread slowdowns with every site you try to connect to, it might just be that the speed-test sites themselves get congested at certain times of the day.


I know sometimes when I check the speed tests I get over 20mbits, other times only 7-10. Since it's still well over 6mbits and other web sites and such seem ok, I assume my local connection is fine and Boost is even working, a little, but maybe the test site(s) - or something inbetween - is/are just congested.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13351527
> 
> 
> For you guys that want the Food Network HD added, this article might give Comcast a reason to carry it if the network does what it says it's going to do...
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/10...-hd-simulcast/
> 
> 
> The interesting part is at the end where they say they are going to upgrade ( my favorite word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) their Chelsea Market studios in New York to full high-definition capability.
> 
> 
> Could this mean Giada in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Giada is already in HD and it/she looks wonderful. My neighbor has it on Dish and every time I see it I get hungry, in many ways....


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13351758
> 
> 
> Unless you are seeing widespread slowdowns with every site you try to connect to, it might just be that the speed-test sites themselves get congested at certain times of the day.
> 
> 
> I know sometimes when I check the speed tests I get over 20mbits, other times only 7-10. Since it's still well over 6mbits and other web sites and such seem ok, I assume my local connection is fine and Boost is even working, a little, but maybe the test site(s) - or something inbetween - is/are just congested.



No, the speed-test sites are fine. I notice the problem because in addition to web-pages taking longer to load, I am having major problems using a VPN connection to do work. Basically I cannot do any work in the evenings now.


FWIW, different speed test sites may give different results, but if you are getting 300Kbps, it is not the speed-test site's problem.


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13350991
> 
> 
> I had a door tag this morning saying they were working on upgrading our neighborhood over the next few days and to expect some outages....From all of your collective experiences, how long from when receiving this notice to when the upgrade will be completed?
> 
> 
> I have never received any sort of letter stating a date when to expect the upgrade to be complete, only that an upgrade is coming and that I may see more comcast/cablecom trucks. Perhaps they do different letters in different areas.



Only in the initial letter I received did I receive anything like this. Although that letter said "within the next few months" instead of days. It appears that they send the notice with an actual month-long time frame to expect the upgrade about a month before that period.


----------



## jemeisterman

I'm in Sunnyvale, by Central and Mary. And like many others who posted...I have also received the notice about the upcoming upgrades...and the slight delay...


Though...I do have one question. I just have expanded basic from Comcast...and usually just watch the local unencrypted HD channels (Fox 2.1, ABC 7.1, CBS 5.1, etc) through the QAM tuner on my TV, but recently (last week) all those channels seemed to have disappeared.


I did try rescanning...and have noticed a different digitial channel lineup...but I now no longer get the local HD channels...In fact, the only HD channel I get is CW...at like 92-2 broadcast in 1080i...


Anyone else near my area see the same issue with missing local HD broadcast channels from Comcast?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13352041
> 
> 
> No, the speed-test sites are fine. I notice the problem because in addition to web-pages taking longer to load, I am having major problems using a VPN connection to do work. Basically I cannot do any work in the evenings now.
> 
> 
> FWIW, different speed test sites may give different results, but if you are getting 300Kbps, it is not the speed-test site's problem.



So I was waiting at home for a Comcast tech to show up. Just got a call that there is no need to wait. The whole area is being rebuilt and that's why internet is slow. In fact, she said that they just found a problem near where I am, and they are trying to fix it.


Wish they told me that earlier and I wouldn't have to take time off to come home








.


I asked her when will the rebuild be completed, and she said according to what she has, it should be no later than middle of April.


I walked around the neighborhood earlier, and there is a CableCom truck on Hollenbeck near Danforth. There are people pulling cable in the backyards of houses on Hollenbeck and Rubis Ave.


Also talked to an AT&T guy doing repairs here. He said that they have a new CO at Hollenbeck and Danforth, but it is not yet operational. Once that's up, our DSL speeds will get a major boost. That's good news, I guess. The existing closest CO is at Sunnyvale Ave and Terrell, and that is very far for me.


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jemeisterman* /forum/post/13353640
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, by Central and Mary. And like many others who posted...I have also received the notice about the upcoming upgrades...and the slight delay...
> 
> 
> Though...I do have one question. I just have expanded basic from Comcast...and usually just watch the local unencrypted HD channels (Fox 2.1, ABC 7.1, CBS 5.1, etc) through the QAM tuner on my TV, but recently (last week) all those channels seemed to have disappeared.
> 
> 
> I did try rescanning...and have noticed a different digitial channel lineup...but I now no longer get the local HD channels...In fact, the only HD channel I get is CW...at like 92-2 broadcast in 1080i...
> 
> 
> Anyone else near my area see the same issue with missing local HD broadcast channels from Comcast?



I'm near you. I re-scanned and the HD channels did show up on my set. There were, though, a bunch of digital channels that were not picked up by the set on the re-scan. The set eventually picked them up mostly by trial and error by entering a channel number followed by a dash...in my set it forces to look for any subchannel tied to the main channel.


Durny1


----------



## jemeisterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/13361806
> 
> 
> I'm near you. I re-scanned and the HD channels did show up on my set. There were, though, a bunch of digital channels that were not picked up by the set on the re-scan. The set eventually picked them up mostly by trial and error by entering a channel number followed by a dash...in my set it forces to look for any subchannel tied to the main channel.
> 
> 
> Durny1



Thanks for your response and checking Durny1...If you get a chance, can you tell me if FOX is still like on 2-1?


I tried re-scanning again, but still didn't get any of the local HD channels (FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS)...and only got CW was my only HD channel on 92-2 in my area in Sunnyvale....and a bunch of other "new" channels.


I also tried entering in like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc...but those didn't turn up anything.


I finally called Comcast Service (I like dealing with pain) hoping they would tell me they were still working on something in the area...but they weren't.


And I was told that they weren't responsible for any local HD channels if my QAM tuner couldn't pick them up...and they would only be responsible if I had paid for HD service and channels (of course that's what they would say).


They also claimed that the local HD broadcast channels change on a weekly basis...so that I would have to re-scan for them weekly...Yeah...right...


I even asked them when they did the upgrade in my area during the last week, and they said they no longer have that information...Anyway, it looks like I (and I would think my node/complex in the Gardens) no longer get local channels in HD...but that's just my suspicion. Okay...end rant...


----------



## TPeterson

It's more likely that you've (temporarily) lost the PSIP info on the HD channels and they're showing up at their real rf channel locations on your TV.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jemeisterman* /forum/post/13366507
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response and checking Durny1...If you get a chance, can you tell me if FOX is still like on 2-1?
> 
> 
> I tried re-scanning again, but still didn't get any of the local HD channels (FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS)...and only got CW was my only HD channel on 92-2 in my area in Sunnyvale....and a bunch of other "new" channels.
> 
> 
> I also tried entering in like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc...but those didn't turn up anything.



I suggest you re-scan the channels, then start at channel 2 and go backwards. Many of the HD locals have traditionally been on higher channels, 110 and above. However there are some on the lower channels too. Going backwards, high to low, you usually hit some HD locals quicker than going low to high.


As Terry mentioned, the appropriate complaint to Comcast is the head-end is no longer transmitting PSIP information and tell them when it happened. Tell them the FCC requires PSIP information sent by the broadcasters to be passed through.


----------



## cklinh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jemeisterman* /forum/post/13366507
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response and checking Durny1...If you get a chance, can you tell me if FOX is still like on 2-1?
> 
> 
> I tried re-scanning again, but still didn't get any of the local HD channels (FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS)...and only got CW was my only HD channel on 92-2 in my area in Sunnyvale....and a bunch of other "new" channels.
> 
> 
> I also tried entering in like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc...but those didn't turn up anything.
> 
> 
> I finally called Comcast Service (I like dealing with pain) hoping they would tell me they were still working on something in the area...but they weren't.
> 
> 
> And I was told that they weren't responsible for any local HD channels if my QAM tuner couldn't pick them up...and they would only be responsible if I had paid for HD service and channels (of course that's what they would say).
> 
> 
> They also claimed that the local HD broadcast channels change on a weekly basis...so that I would have to re-scan for them weekly...Yeah...right...
> 
> 
> I even asked them when they did the upgrade in my area during the last week, and they said they no longer have that information...Anyway, it looks like I (and I would think my node/complex in the Gardens) no longer get local channels in HD...but that's just my suspicion. Okay...end rant...



I noticed the same thing last night in Hayward. All of the QAM channels stopped showing up (this is on two different TV's). I haven't rescanned to look for them hoping that it would come back. It BETTER come back before Lost comes on tonight!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13367331
> 
> 
> I suggest you re-scan the channels, then start at channel 2 and go backwards. Many of the HD locals have traditionally been on higher channels, 110 and above. However there are some on the lower channels too. Going backwards, high to low, you usually hit some HD locals quicker than going low to high.
> 
> 
> As Terry mentioned, the appropriate complaint to Comcast is the head-end is no longer transmitting PSIP information and tell them when it happened. Tell them the FCC requires PSIP information sent by the broadcasters to be passed through.



I find it hard to believe that it's Comcast not sending the PSIP information through because I get it on my Vizio and Sony and the PSIP info is still there. The only one that doesn't show up properly is KRON-4 which shows up at 131-8. Unless the individual head ends are blocking it because it's still in the main loop or I or anyone else wouldn't be able to see it.


I know that when they are upgrading some areas they will change channel lineups to do testing or set up like channels in a frequency area of their own. The Comcast box will compensate for that because a signal is sent to the box to let it know about the frequency change but the QAM tuners will sometimes not and only show the RF of the channel, even if the PSIP data is there. The only way to be sure is to find people in your node/loop and see if they are getting it or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## montyward

Anbody else in a non-upgraded area experience "no signal" on Idol last night for about 20 minutes? This is really annoying and seems only to happen on Fox and Idol in particular. I just want to make sure its not a symptom of too many splitters or something.


Thanks


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13370217
> 
> 
> Anbody else in a non-upgraded area experience "no signal" on Idol last night for about 20 minutes? This is really annoying and seems only to happen on Fox and Idol in particular. I just want to make sure its not a symptom of too many splitters or something.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Montyward,


You do realize that your area is in the process of being upgraded and will at times have system interruptions ??? Not that is what caused it but it is one thing to take into consideration when you are looking for a cause. I'd check with others in your area to see if they lost it also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13370217
> 
> 
> Anbody else in a non-upgraded area experience "no signal" on Idol last night for about 20 minutes? This is really annoying and seems only to happen on Fox and Idol in particular. I just want to make sure its not a symptom of too many splitters or something.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Funny that you should mention. I've been having strange issues with the last few DVR recordings of Idol. Yesterday the recording refused to play from 25 minutes to 46 minutes which corresponds nicely with your 20 minutes of loss of signal. I had been thinking that this might be something to do with the upgrades but I never got it on any other recording and coupled with reports here of loss of signal I think the DVR skips recordings when the signal is lost.


Is anyone from Comcast reading this? Mr. J or anyone in authority? I think there is a clear pattern of loss of signal on Fox/Idol that someone should look into.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13370354
> 
> 
> Funny that you should mention. I've been having strange issues with the last few DVR recordings of Idol. Yesterday the recording refused to play from 25 minutes to 46 minutes which corresponds nicely with your 20 minutes of loss of signal. I had been thinking that this might be something to do with the upgrades but I never got it on any other recording and coupled with reports here of loss of signal I think the DVR skips recordings when the signal is lost.
> 
> 
> Is anyone from Comcast reading this? Mr. J or anyone in authority? I think there is a clear pattern of loss of signal on Fox/Idol that someone should look into.



It's Les Moonves, president of CBS doing it,


















> Quote:
> Moonves also labeled outdoor advertising the fasting-growing division at CBS, thanks in part to the increasing presence of digital billboards, and shared his favorite programs -- among them The Sopranos, Californication and Two and a Half Men.
> 
> 
> Fox's American Idol did not make Moonves' list. If somebody would kill that show, I'd really appreciate it, he said with a smile.
> 
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ind...leID=CA6540563


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13370217
> 
> 
> Anbody else in a non-upgraded area experience "no signal" on Idol last night for about 20 minutes? This is really annoying and seems only to happen on Fox and Idol in particular. I just want to make sure its not a symptom of too many splitters or something.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have posted this a few weeks back. Almost every AI episode has an outage on the Fox-HD feed, and I am in a 550MHz area.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13370354
> 
> 
> Funny that you should mention. I've been having strange issues with the last few DVR recordings of Idol. Yesterday the recording refused to play from 25 minutes to 46 minutes which corresponds nicely with your 20 minutes of loss of signal. I had been thinking that this might be something to do with the upgrades but I never got it on any other recording and coupled with reports here of loss of signal I think the DVR skips recordings when the signal is lost.
> 
> 
> Is anyone from Comcast reading this? Mr. J or anyone in authority? I think there is a clear pattern of loss of signal on Fox/Idol that someone should look into.



Yes, this is exactly what happened with me. I use my HTPC to record and it skipped to the 46 minute mark. Funny because it happened on a commercial break and it was hard to tell what happened until I realized the show was almost over. I have only noticed this on Fox/Idol. It was recording something else at the same time on another HD channel which recorded fine. I just can't figure out what Comcast has against Idol. Its not me, but my wife might just hurl the remote at me if it happens again after just switching to Comcast from Dish.


Edit: I won't bring it up again and just assume that it only happens in non-upgraded areas and that I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jemeisterman* /forum/post/13366507
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response and checking Durny1...If you get a chance, can you tell me if FOX is still like on 2-1?
> 
> 
> I tried re-scanning again, but still didn't get any of the local HD channels (FOX, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS)...and only got CW was my only HD channel on 92-2 in my area in Sunnyvale....and a bunch of other "new" channels.
> 
> 
> I also tried entering in like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, etc...but those didn't turn up anything.
> 
> 
> ..



My set automatically mapped them into 2-1, 5-1, 7-1 respectively. The real channels were somewhere else, much higher up; i.e 8x-xx or 9x-xx...don't remember. I stumbled upon them by accident and didn't pay much attention. I'll try to search for them this weekend and get back to you.


One trick I found useful when I find my set is "stubborn" and refusing to find channels I know are there is to delete all channels. I can achieve this by starting a re-scan, and immediately cancelling it while the set looks for the first channel. This erases all channel mapping in my set. Then, I re-scan again. This procedure tends to find additional channels that weren't there before.


Durny1


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13347870
> 
> 
> The speed drops start early evening. Tonight shortly after 6, I was still getting several Mbps from the speakeasy.net test page (although I usually get 25Mbps due to PowerBoost). Since about 7:30 pm, my speed has been in the 300-600Kbps range, and upload is more or less constant at 330 Kbps or so. I don't watch much TV, but right now the channels look fine.



Clau,

I haven't run many speed tests and definitely haven't done any recently until last night. I'm pretty sure I'm pretty close to where you are, and I was getting much better download speeds than 300-600Kbps, but nowhere near a consistent 6Mbps. I ran 8-10 speed tests, each a few minutes apart, and was getting anywhere between 1.5 to 5.5Mbps, but more consistently around 2.5-3Mbps. Hope this helps.


Edit: I was running the speed tests around 7-7:30PM.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13371708
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> I haven't run many speed tests and definitely haven't done any recently until last night. I'm pretty sure I'm pretty close to where you are, and I was getting much better download speeds than 300-600Kbps, but nowhere near a consistent 6Mbps. I ran 8-10 speed tests, each a few minutes apart, and was getting anywhere between 1.5 to 5.5Mbps, but more consistently around 2.5-3Mbps. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Edit: I was running the speed tests around 7-7:30PM.



I tried the same thing last night, and got the same results as yours.


In addition to the lower speeds (I'm on the 8Mbps tier), there is a lot of variations in speeds, too. In the past, that speed test shows a consistent 20Mbps download speed due to PowerBoost. I think there may be some hardware issues with our nodes, and subsequently many more users are sharing the same node. I hope the rebuild fixes it all.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13370168
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it's Comcast not sending the PSIP information through because I get it on my Vizio and Sony and the PSIP info is still there. The only one that doesn't show up properly is KRON-4 which shows up at 131-8. Unless the individual head ends are blocking it because it's still in the main loop or I or anyone else wouldn't be able to see it.
> 
> 
> I know that when they are upgrading some areas they will change channel lineups to do testing or set up like channels in a frequency area of their own. The Comcast box will compensate for that because a signal is sent to the box to let it know about the frequency change but the QAM tuners will sometimes not and only show the RF of the channel, even if the PSIP data is there. The only way to be sure is to find people in your node/loop and see if they are getting it or not.



Why is it so hard to believe? Your PSIP experience has little to do with OPs experience unless you are on the same head-end.


PSIP troubles have often been head-end specific configuration issues. The PSIP channel map has to be adjusted at each head-end because the frequencies used to broadcast are specific to each head-end. You can't have a "master" Comcast PSIP that gets sent out and passed through because potentially every head-end uses a different physical frequency for let's say KTVU/KPIX. So the PSIP would say 2.1 maps to 79.1 for one head-end but for another 2.1 would map to 68.1.


As an example, my head-end was not sending PSIP for KNTV for the longest time even though most other areas did get PSIP channel mapping for it. I knew the PSIP wasn't there because I used a stream analyzer and saw that it was missing. It took a while to get the message to someone that could change the configuration on my head-end to fix it.


If the PSIP channel map is there, a rescan will show the channels at the PSIP channle map location regardless of where Comcast moved the physical channel to. The OP said he rescanned and couldn't find the channel, so there's a good chance the PSIP either isn't there or is malformed. The only other possibility I can think of is OP has a Samsung TV and it has the problem picking up PSIP that clau had.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13371890
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe? Your PSIP experience has little to do with OPs experience unless you are on the same head-end.
> 
> 
> PSIP troubles have often been head-end specific configuration issues. The PSIP channel map has to be adjusted at each head-end because the frequencies used to broadcast are specific to each head-end. You can't have a "master" Comcast PSIP that gets sent out and passed through because potentially every head-end uses a different physical frequency for let's say KTVU/KPIX. So the PSIP would say 2.1 maps to 79.1 for one head-end but for another 2.1 would map to 68.1.
> 
> 
> As an example, my head-end was not sending PSIP for KNTV for the longest time even though most other areas did get PSIP channel mapping for it. I knew the PSIP wasn't there because I used a stream analyzer and saw that it was missing. It took a while to get the message to someone that could change the configuration on my head-end to fix it.
> 
> 
> If the PSIP channel map is there, a rescan will show the channels at the PSIP channle map location regardless of where Comcast moved the physical channel to. The OP said he rescanned and couldn't find the channel, so there's a good chance the PSIP either isn't there or is malformed. The only other possibility I can think of is OP has a Samsung TV and it has the problem picking up PSIP that clau had.



SFHub,


That's what I said,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mikef5
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it's Comcast not sending the PSIP information through because I get it on my Vizio and Sony and the PSIP info is still there. The only one that doesn't show up properly is KRON-4 which shows up at 131-8. *Unless the individual head ends are blocking it* because it's still in the main loop or I or anyone else wouldn't be able to see it.



Also, I'm a little confused on what you are saying about the PSIP data. This is the way I understand the PSIP data stream.


The broadcast stations transmits it's signal with a PSIP data stream saying, lets take KTVU for example, RF 56.1 maps to 2-1. When you put 2-1 into your turner it looks at the PSIP map and tunes to RF 56.1.

Now Comcast gets that signal and PSIP data but wants to put it on, let's say RF 102. It should remap that PSIP data for 2-1 to RF 102 ( or where ever the head end puts it at ) and your QAM turner should see that remapping and when you select 2-1 it should tune to RF 102 instead of RF 56.1. So if your tuner doesn't it would be a remapping problem or the head end isn't sending it because of test or channel rearrangements. The PSIP data info is still there but in some areas it's not being remapped properly. The channel is still there you just have to go through all the channels to see where they are at and since the PSIP data isn't mapped properly you have to look at the RF channel and not the 2-1 channel, like on my system KRON4 is on 131-8 instead of 4-1.

That's the way I've always thought of how it works, if not maybe you could explain it to me a little better










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

Mike, you're a little confused about the purpose of the PSIP data. It doesn't tell the tuner anything about "where to look" for the signal. It provides information to the DTV set about (among other things) what it should display as the "channel" on the front panel to the user.


I have observed in the same way that sfhub has that the PSIP data stream is frequently missing from one or more Comcast local DTV channels here, but it's rarely incorrect when it's actually present.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13372718
> 
> 
> Mike, you're a little confused about the purpose of the PSIP data. It doesn't tell the tuner anything about "where to look" for the signal. It provides information to the DTV set about (among other things) what it should display as the "channel" on the front panel to the user.
> 
> 
> I have observed in the same way that sfhub has that the PSIP data stream is frequently missing from one or more Comcast local DTV channels here, but it's rarely incorrect when it's actually present.



Ok, so the tuner just looks for all frequency's and looks at the PSIP data to know what each one is called. So if it finds 56.1 RF the PSIP data would tell the tuner that it's KTVU 2-1 and display that ??

To carry the example further. If Comcast wants to move 56.1 RF to 102 RF they would have to change the original PSIP data to the say, if you see 102 RF it's now 2-1 instead of the original 56.1 being 2-1.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

The rf channels don't have fractional parts. KTVU-DT is transmitted on rf channel 56. The dash- or dot-N parts are from the data stream. Even without any PSIP data, the transport stream has, in the packet headers, information as to which (sub)program each one belongs. That's one possible source of the fractional part. But it gets more confusing because the PID "program numbers" are not necessarily the same as the subchannel numbers, which is where the PSIP data come into play to tell the TV which "program" goes with which "subchannel" (for the front panel display).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13373082
> 
> 
> The rf channels don't have fractional parts. KTVU-DT is transmitted on rf channel 56. The dash- or dot-N parts are from the data stream. Even without any PSIP data, the transport stream has, in the packet headers, information as to which (sub)program each one belongs. That's one possible source of the fractional part. But it gets more confusing because the PID "program numbers" are not necessarily the same as the subchannel numbers, which is where the PSIP data come into play to tell the TV which "program" goes with which "subchannel" (for the front panel display).



Right, the numbers I used where just an example, I have no idea what the real frequency's are, that was just a wild guess







. Why did they have to make it so complicated ?? But that brings up another thing. If it this confusing right now, what happens next year when the broadcasters go all digital and some of them are changing the frequency's that they broadcast at. The PSIP data has to change to reflect that and I'm sure that will cause more problems for cable to change their mapping for those channels.


But thanks, I think I've got a better idea now of PSIP than I had before and it makes more sense than what I've thought about it in the past. It just proves, you can teach an old dog new tricks...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

The "real frequencies", which are in the hundreds of MHz, have little to do even with our old notion of "channel numbers" 2-13. And on cable, the relationship between "channels" and rf frequencies has always been even less direct. With the transition to DTV, the level of abstraction is being bumped up yet another notch so that we can keep (approximately--we still need to add a "dot one") our old familiar "channel 2", "channel 5", etc., for a while longer.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13371003
> 
> 
> Yes, this is exactly what happened with me. I use my HTPC to record and it skipped to the 46 minute mark. Funny because it happened on a commercial break and it was hard to tell what happened until I realized the show was almost over. I have only noticed this on Fox/Idol. It was recording something else at the same time on another HD channel which recorded fine. I just can't figure out what Comcast has against Idol. Its not me, but my wife might just hurl the remote at me if it happens again after just switching to Comcast from Dish.
> 
> 
> Edit: I won't bring it up again and just assume that it only happens in non-upgraded areas and that I'll have to live with it.



I don't see why we shouldn't bring it up again. Regardless of the upgrade, repeated loss of signal on the most watched TV program is just not acceptable. It would be a different issue if this happened just once in a while. But this has happened consisently for the past 3 weeks at the very least. If it happens again next time during American Idol then I'm going to call up Comcast and make a big fuss about it.


----------



## jdsmith19

Count me in for losing signal on 3 episodes of Idol over the last three weeks.










In addition, count me in for having horribly low download speeds in the evening over the last week (my numbers coincide with the 200-400 kbps + a ping of around 300+ms).










And... count me in on receiving the flyer saying upgrades are now scheduled from April 10 - May 13!










I'm in 94087 near Sunnyvale-Saratoga & Remington. Waiting patiently, as I have been since last Fall! I'll believe it when I see it.










Jeremy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13374270
> 
> 
> I don't see why we shouldn't bring it up again. Regardless of the upgrade, repeated loss of signal on the most watched TV program is just not acceptable. It would be a different issue if this happened just once in a while. But this has happened consisently for the past 3 weeks at the very least. If it happens again next time during American Idol then I'm going to call up Comcast and make a big fuss about it.


----------



## HunterHawk

I'm in Sunnyvale, 94086, and as of last night, I've got the new channels.


Unfortunately, my Tivo series 3 shows no program info for any of the

new channels. I re-ran the guided setup, so it shows the channels,

I see them in the program guide, but there's no info about any of the shows.

Forcing tivo to make its daily connection to update its program info

seems to have no effect.


I filled out the online support form on tivo's website, but it says to expect

a response in 3 to 5 days !? Sigh...


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13371772
> 
> 
> I tried the same thing last night, and got the same results as yours.
> 
> 
> In addition to the lower speeds (I'm on the 8Mbps tier), there is a lot of variations in speeds, too. In the past, that speed test shows a consistent 20Mbps download speed due to PowerBoost. I think there may be some hardware issues with our nodes, and subsequently many more users are sharing the same node. I hope the rebuild fixes it all.



Can you guys post what Modulation your node is using? This can be found on the modem info page, usually on http://192.168.100.1/ . I don't know what they were thinking but after they upgraded my area (Sunnyvale), they had left the upstream modulation to QPSK (not close to enough bandwidth for this crowded part) and I had the same speed problems. Sure enough, I called and called, tried explaining my problem and someone must have done something because they changed the Upload Modulation to 16QAM and all the problems are gone, great service for over a month now. If that is the case, your best chance will be to let someone who knows what they are talking about and maybe can do something to fix it with comcast (Mikef5 sounds like the correct person on our forum - Sorry Mike if this will lead to some pms you might not want, but its true)










PS. I hope this will not be an issue when Blast comes around, and they raise the cap on upload speeds. If so, De Javu all over again :\\


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HunterHawk* /forum/post/13376075
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, 94086, and as of last night, I've got the new channels.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my Tivo series 3 shows no program info for any of the
> 
> new channels. I re-ran the guided setup, so it shows the channels,
> 
> I see them in the program guide, but there's no info about any of the shows.
> 
> Forcing tivo to make its daily connection to update its program info
> 
> seems to have no effect.
> 
> 
> I filled out the online support form on tivo's website, but it says to expect
> 
> a response in 3 to 5 days !? Sigh...



In which part of 94086 are you? I'm just wondering how close you are (or aren't) to me and others in the non-upgraded 94087 area.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13376480
> 
> 
> Can you guys post what Modulation your node is using? This can be found on the modem info page, usually on http://192.168.100.1/ . I don't know what they were thinking but after they upgraded my area (Sunnyvale), they had left the upstream modulation to QPSK (not close to enough bandwidth for this crowded part) and I had the same speed problems. Sure enough, I called and called, tried explaining my problem and someone must have done something because they changed the Upload Modulation to 16QAM and all the problems are gone, great service for over a month now. If that is the case, your best chance will be to let someone who knows what they are talking about and maybe can do something to fix it with comcast (Mikef5 sounds like the correct person on our forum - Sorry Mike if this will lead to some pms you might not want, but its true)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I hope this will not be an issue when Blast comes around, and they raise the cap on upload speeds. If so, De Javu all over again :\\



My modem settings are correct: good SNR and QAM256 is used. Upstream power level is OK.


Last night my speed was higher, with downloads in the several Mbps range. Not the same as what I get during the day, or in the past, though. For instance, right now my download is 24Mbps, and my upload 1492Kbps. Power Boost is working.


----------



## jemeisterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13372718
> 
> 
> Mike, you're a little confused about the purpose of the PSIP data. It doesn't tell the tuner anything about "where to look" for the signal. It provides information to the DTV set about (among other things) what it should display as the "channel" on the front panel to the user.
> 
> 
> I have observed in the same way that sfhub has that the PSIP data stream is frequently missing from one or more Comcast local DTV channels here, but it's rarely incorrect when it's actually present.



I still haven't been able to fix my problem with the missing local HD channels, but wanted to thank everyone (Terry, Mike, sfhub, Durny1, clau in particular) for their help, suggestions, and information so far.










I'm learning more about how Digital Cable/Comcast works than what a Comcast Service Rep would probably know or tell me.


I'll try giving Comcast a call again and hopefully will get to talk to someone who can get someone else to check on the PSIP data in my area.


Thanks...


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmith19* /forum/post/13374392
> 
> 
> Count me in for losing signal on 3 episodes of Idol over the last three weeks.



I wonder if Mr. J, who has been praised much here, will now come through and take a look at what looks to be a genuine problem. This has happened across multiple areas seperated by quite some distance so it doesn't look to be something very simple and isolated.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13372841
> 
> 
> Ok, so the tuner just looks for all frequency's and looks at the PSIP data to know what each one is called. So if it finds 56.1 RF the PSIP data would tell the tuner that it's KTVU 2-1 and display that ??
> 
> To carry the example further. If Comcast wants to move 56.1 RF to 102 RF they would have to change the original PSIP data to the say, if you see 102 RF it's now 2-1 instead of the original 56.1 being 2-1.



Basically the PSIP channel info data is transmitted inline to the channel. Your TV is not aware of the PSIP channel info until it actually tunes that channel. That is why people suggest a "rescan" when channels move around. I've found though if the major channel # stays the same, and just the minor # changes, many TVs can adjust automatically. I imagine they cached the previous PSIP data and look through all the sub-channels for a matching entry.


Here are examples of the info:


Channel 1

Service Name: KPIX DT

TSID: 10217 (0x27e9)

Channel Number: 5.1

Carrier Frequency: 624000000

Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2

Source ID: 36


Channel 2

Service Name: KTVUHD

TSID: 10217 (0x27e9)

Channel Number: 2.1

Carrier Frequency: 624000000

Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2

Source ID: 38


Channel 3

Service Name: KTVU-SD

TSID: 10217 (0x27e9)

Channel Number: 2.2

Carrier Frequency: 624000000

Modulation Mode: SCTE_mode_2

Source ID: 79


I believe the ways many TVs are implemented, if the PSIP is there but the Modulation Mode or Carrier Frequency is wrong, the TV will still populate it's list of available channels but the tuning won't be correct. I recall a while back someone set the Modulation Mode to ATSC causing many issues with tuning.


For OP, upon rescan of all channels, if 2.1 doesn't show up as an available channel, the chances are very high, the PSIP channel info is just missing. If the frequency or modulation were wrong, then 2.1 should still show up (under most TVs) but it likely wouldn't tune properly. I say likely wouldn't tune properly, because I could see TV implementations which might populate frequency and modulation through other means.


----------



## HunterHawk

I'm near Bernardo and McKinley. I was driving home on Thursday at

around 2AM, when I saw a comcast bucket truck on Bernardo. On a lark, I

manually tuned to 737 and was surprised to see that I had been upgraded.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13373082
> 
> 
> The rf channels don't have fractional parts. KTVU-DT is transmitted on rf channel 56. The dash- or dot-N parts are from the data stream. Even without any PSIP data, the transport stream has, in the packet headers, information as to which (sub)program each one belongs. That's one possible source of the fractional part. But it gets more confusing because the PID "program numbers" are not necessarily the same as the subchannel numbers, which is where the PSIP data come into play to tell the TV which "program" goes with which "subchannel" (for the front panel display).



And it is even more confusing, because absent PSIP channel info data, TVs are on their own to number the sub-channels. This is why some TVs will have KRON at 110.1 and others might have it at 110.4. The data and stream IDs are the same, the TVs just "count" differently, so a person using a Sony TV will swear the sub-channel is 110.4 and the Sharp TV user will say no, it is at 110.1.


The major # of 110 is defined by the frequency, so all TVs will use 110 as the major. The counting differences are just for the minor #.


----------



## Brian Conrad

As of last night I have been unable to receive USAHD. I get the "One Moment Please... Channel should be available shortly" message. I have been able to view this channel before. Is anyone else noticing this? If they have taken it out of my package they did not notify me in any way and that would be unethical.


----------



## Jerry Gardner

I just got a TiVo HD and need to pick up some CableCARDs this weekend at the local Comcast storefront.


How do I tell the difference between an SCard and an MCard? I'll need to be able to tell them apart so I can get the proper number of cards (2 SCards or 1 MCard). Are they clearly marked? The Comcast people working in this particular storefront aren't very knowledgeable, so I doubt I'll be able to count on them knowing the difference.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry Gardner* /forum/post/13381096
> 
> 
> I just got a TiVo HD and need to pick up some CableCARDs this weekend at the local Comcast storefront.
> 
> 
> How do I tell the difference between an SCard and an MCard? I'll need to be able to tell them apart so I can get the proper number of cards (2 SCards or 1 MCard). Are they clearly marked? The Comcast people working in this particular storefront aren't very knowledgeable, so I doubt I'll be able to count on them knowing the difference.



Jerry,


Here's a link to show you what a M-Card looks like, just click on figure 1 to get a full view of it ....
http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=122124 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jerry Gardner

Mike,


Thanks. Looks like the MCard at least is very distinctly labeled.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13378453
> 
> 
> My modem settings are correct: good SNR and QAM256 is used. Upstream power level is OK.
> 
> 
> Last night my speed was higher, with downloads in the several Mbps range. Not the same as what I get during the day, or in the past, though. For instance, right now my download is 24Mbps, and my upload 1492Kbps. Power Boost is working.



QAM256 is the Forward Path modulation (download). What is your Return Path? You will get effected even if your signal is good, since there will not be enough upload bandwidth from the node. Maxing you upload speeds will cripple your download, which you probably have noticed a long time ago.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13380367
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mr. J, who has been praised much here, will now come through and take a look at what looks to be a genuine problem. This has happened across multiple areas seperated by quite some distance so it doesn't look to be something very simple and isolated.



That would be nice. Actually, I don't mind if it cuts out some of the results show of Idol, since that is a painful waste of my time. I feigned concern and incredulity for my wife to see but inside I thought it wasn't so bad. But when it happens on the performances themselves, that's another matter.


The crews were in my neighborhood yesterday and today replacing "stuff" so hopefully it will all be better soon.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HunterHawk* /forum/post/13380641
> 
> 
> I'm near Bernardo and McKinley. I was driving home on Thursday at
> 
> around 2AM, when I saw a comcast bucket truck on Bernardo. On a lark, I
> 
> manually tuned to 737 and was surprised to see that I had been upgraded.



Thats great. Which side of Bernardo and McKinley are you? Was your cable box already updated to be able to tune to 737?


----------



## HunterHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13383134
> 
> 
> Thats great. Which side of Bernardo and McKinley are you? Was your cable box already updated to be able to tune to 737?



I'm on mckinley, almost in mountain view.


I manually tuned tivo to 737 which worked ok. I don't have a comcast set top box

any longer, but I thought you could manually tune to a channel on one of those too.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HunterHawk* /forum/post/13383191
> 
> 
> I'm on mckinley, almost in mountain view.
> 
> 
> I manually tuned tivo to 737 which worked ok. I don't have a comcast set top box
> 
> any longer, but I thought you could manually tune to a channel on one of those too.



Okay thanks. That means my area should upgraded pretty soon.


The comcast set top boxes have a concept of a channel map which contains the logical mapping of the channel number to the real frequency so you wouldn't be able to tune to it till they update that information (among other set top software/settings defined downloadable info) for you to be able to tune to it. You also need the Guide information for the new channels etc so I think they would pretty much have to reset your box. So they could be upgraded without the boxes having been updated with the latest settings.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13320435
> 
> 
> And we have not forgotten about adding additional "full-time" HD channels to our Bay Area lineup. Without disclosing too much of our competitive playbook, we plan to add at least five HD networks in the next 45 days.



Based on what our friends over in Sacramento are receiving on March 31, I will guess we will get the following in our area:


Food Network HD

Sci-Fi HD

Animal Planet HD

TLC HD

CNN HD


They are also scheduled to get AMC HD....maybe we'll see it too


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13383944
> 
> 
> Based on what our friends over in Sacramento are receiving on March 31, I will guess we will get the following in our area:
> 
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> 
> TLC HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> 
> They are also scheduled to get AMC HD....maybe we'll see it too



Those would be nice channels to have but if I might ask, where did you get this information ??? The reason I ask is Engadget reports these channels will be offered to the Sacramento area http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/14...to-california/ 


But I like your channels better










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13384786
> 
> 
> Those would be nice channels to have but if I might ask, where did you get this information ??? The reason I ask is Engadget reports these channels will be offered to the Sacramento area http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/14...to-california/
> 
> 
> But I like your channels better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike,

Read down that engadget thread you linked...Somebody from Sacramento commented on it and says the message they got from comcast is "Its actually Food Network HD , SciFi HD, ANIMAL Planet HD, TLC HD, AMC HD and CNN HD.

Thats what the message said in Sacramento."


AP is a nice one


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13384951
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Read down that engadget thread you linked...Somebody from Sacramento commented on it and says the message they got from comcast is "Its actually Food Network HD , SciFi HD, ANIMAL Planet HD, TLC HD, AMC HD and CNN HD.
> 
> Thats what the message said in Sacramento."
> 
> 
> AP is a nice one



I normally don't read the comments, they usually have little if anything to do with the post only their personal opinions. I hope the guy is right. Personally, I like that lineup except for CNN-HD, not a big fan of news HD or otherwise but I'm sure others might be. Personally, I'm rooting for the SciFi-HD and Food Network HD, but that's just me







.


I wish I could comment on whether or not these particular channels will come to the our area but even if I knew I couldn't say one way or the other. We'll just have to wait and see or I'm told and given permission to post










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Davisdog,


I went back to the link and read the comments and there seems to be different things said about the additional channels being added. Here's what I mean...



> Quote:
> Matt
> 
> 
> @ Mar 14th 2008 6:51PM
> 
> Its actually Food Network HD , SciFi HD, ANIMAL Planet HD, TLC HD, AMC HD and CNN HD.
> 
> Thats what the message said in Sacramento.



He doesn't say how he got the message ( message on box, post card from Comcast, posting in forum etc. )



> Quote:
> Todd
> 
> 
> Comcast sent a postcard in the mail as well. The post card said that they could add up to 8 new HD channels.
> 
> 
> "We will be adding up to 8 new high-definition channels, including Home & Garden, USA, Discovery and Sci-Fi."
> 
> The front of the card says "Enjoy More HD Channels March 31st!" "See more. Hear More. Experience more with HDTV from Comcast."
> 
> The funny thing is they say "up to" 8 new channels and they only mention 4 on the post card. The other funny thing is we already have Discovery HD Theater here in Sacramento on Comcast.



At least Todd says he got a post card from Comcast but we all know how accurate those post cards are










So we'll just have to wait and see what really gets added.... I'm still rooting for the SciFi HD and the Food Network HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jlee301

I haven't seen the postcard myself, I just looked over at the Sacramento - Comcast forum on AVS and a bunch of people are confirming they have gotten the same postcard with the new channels they are getting. This is all speculation on my part...take it with a grain of salt


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13384786
> 
> 
> But I like your channels better



Sci-Fi HD puts on a lot of action movies I wouldn't mind seeing in HD. With BSG coming back around the corner, it would be perfect timing. They also seem to put on several 'twisted' shows which I could probably get in to.


I hope we see TLC HD mainly because new episodes of American Chopper. Hate having to wait several months for them to re-air on Discovery Theater HD.


Food HD....I probably wouldn't watch this myself a whole lot, but my girlfriend can watch this for hours.


Either way more HD channels the better! Since I use TiVo Series3 HD DVR, I can't really take advantage of On-Demand. I just hope they don't switch over to SDV until those USB dongles start being made available.


----------



## Brian Conrad

USAHD is still out here. I didn't receive any messages that it was going to be removed from the tier. I'll give Comcast a call Monday to see if it is a technical problem. Anyone else seeing this? I still have the old Digital Gold package.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13387928
> 
> 
> USAHD is still out here. I didn't receive any messages that it was going to be removed from the tier. I'll give Comcast a call Monday to see if it is a technical problem. Anyone else seeing this? I still have the old Digital Gold package.



Brian,


Try pulling the plug on the box for about 5 minutes and then reconnect the power to the box and force it to do a reset of the system. There is a way to do a complete reset of the box but it's not recommended. Before you do this call Comcast and make sure your account is showing correctly the channels you are authorized to receive, sometimes they screwup the account data and channels will not show up on your box.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## markbach

Giants preseason game is on NBC 11 right now in HD. Looks decent... the closeup shots are good, but the wide-angle views leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## nikeykid

giants game looks like widescreen SD to me. i'm 99% sure it is. pretty obvious KNTV is using FSN's graphics package, prob their production team.


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HunterHawk* /forum/post/13376075
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, 94086, and as of last night, I've got the new channels.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my Tivo series 3 shows no program info for any of the
> 
> new channels. I re-ran the guided setup, so it shows the channels,
> 
> I see them in the program guide, but there's no info about any of the shows.
> 
> Forcing tivo to make its daily connection to update its program info
> 
> seems to have no effect.
> 
> 
> I filled out the online support form on tivo's website, but it says to expect
> 
> a response in 3 to 5 days !? Sigh...



Until everyone in your area is converted, there will be a "Rebuild" lineup in addition to the old one. Sometimes the guided setup doesn't select the right one. When going though guided setup, after choosing the ZIP code, there is a screen right before all of the "What do you get on channel NN?" questions, where you can press "ENTER" to manually select the lineup. "Comcast Digital Rebuild (Sunnyvale)" would probably be your best bet.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13389691
> 
> 
> giants game looks like widescreen SD to me. i'm 99% sure it is. pretty obvious KNTV is using FSN's graphics package, prob their production team.



it was upconverted. one of the worst productions I have ever seen, very sloppy, but then again it's spring training for broadcasters too (not Jon or Kruk, they were good as always) let's hope KNTV can work out the bugs quickly...


today's game is on FSN-BA. we'll see if they fare any better..


edit: NOPE it wasn't even in HD.


----------



## c3

Does anyone have TiVo S3/HD in the Moraga area? The station name for 709 shows up as KQEDH instead of KQEDHD, so there is no guide data for that channel.


----------



## HunterHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesGH* /forum/post/13389776
> 
> 
> Until everyone in your area is converted, there will be a "Rebuild" lineup in addition to the old one. Sometimes the guided setup doesn't select the right one. When going though guided setup, after choosing the ZIP code, there is a screen right before all of the "What do you get on channel NN?" questions, where you can press "ENTER" to manually select the lineup. "Comcast Digital Rebuild (Sunnyvale)" would probably be your best bet.



That did the trick. It's odd how manually adding the channels or using the regular setup didn't "just work" I think tivo is going to get a lot of support calls if they don't make some changes to the basic setup. They could at least send an email or send the tivo box a message if you are in an area being upgraded.


Anyway, mine works now. Thanks!


----------



## wanderance

Looks like I have my first "real" problem here...


Using a Series 3 and a TivoHD. Not sure when this first happened, but HistoryHD (758) and a few other channels (the HD ones they added late last year) are just blank now.


When I go to the CableCARD menu instead of:

AUTH: SUBSCRIBED


I get:


AUTH: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY


This happens on both TiVo's and when tuned it is just a black screen. This only happens for HistoryHD, USAHD and the few others that were added. The other channels all work normally.


I am in Redwood Shores, and haven't changed anything with Comcast in months, is it just me?


----------



## wanderance

Just an update...


Spent well over an hour on the phone with Comcast, the person was very helpful but was stumped. We more or less went through the entire setup process and even added a few channels I don't get (HBO, etc.) and those popped up within 5 seconds of him sending the signal. He sent about 4 different signals, rebuilt the package, etc.


I did discover that I had a recording on one of the channels from 4 - 5 (750 Discovery HD) which was is perfect. When it tuned to 758 HistoryHD it lost it.


So that tells me that exactly at 5pm it crapped out...and it is obviously something on their end since all 4 of my CableCARDS do the same thing...just hope they get it fixed soon


----------



## leftheaded

Just ran these about 30 min ago (Sunday, 9pm)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13282378
> 
> 
> That's a good question. What does it show if you run the following test?
> http://msiad.visualware.com/myspeed/



according to this one: 6.55 Mbps down, 1.61 Mbps up



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13282378
> 
> 
> I've also seen folks say running the below test until it's about 75% DL'ed and see what speed it's at.
> ftp://ftp1.optonline.net/test64



according to this: 1000 KB/s (7.8 Mbps) to 10%, 500 KB/s (3.9 Mbps) to 50%, then it trickled to 300KB/s (2.3 Mbps) by 75% downloaded











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13282378
> 
> 
> And then there's this one, but like most of these types of speedtests, it only shows you the initial burst of speed, not what it's typically going to run at.
> http://www.speedtest.net/index.php



according to this one: 21751 kbps (21.2 Mbps) down, 2215 kbps (2.1 Mbps) up


I also tried http://speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and got: 21496 kpbs (20.9 Mbps) down, 2254 up (2.2 Mbps)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13282378
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure of a good reliable test...



yeah, I'd really like to know the best way to test connection speed. They all vary too much to have any idea which is accurate. Who knows what i "really" have :|


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13397314
> 
> 
> Just ran these about 30 min ago (Sunday, 9pm)
> 
> 
> 
> according to this one: 6.55 Mbps down, 1.61 Mbps up
> 
> 
> 
> according to this: 1000 KB/s (7.8 Mbps) to 10%, 500 KB/s (3.9 Mbps) to 50%, then it trickled to 300KB/s (2.3 Mbps) by 75% downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to this one: 21751 kbps (21.2 Mbps) down, 2215 kbps (2.1 Mbps) up
> 
> 
> I also tried http://speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and got: 21496 kpbs (20.9 Mbps) down, 2254 up (2.2 Mbps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'd really like to know the best way to test connection speed. They all vary too much to have any idea which is accurate. Who knows what i "really" have :|



You have to use a web-site that can actually deliver some bandwidth. The ftp1.optonline.net site doesn't even come close. Try this link:

http://movies.apple.com/movies/indep...eam_h1080p.mov 


Use Windows task manager to measure the throughput.











Ron


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13397445
> 
> 
> You have to use a web-site that can actually deliver some bandwidth. The ftp1.optonline.net site doesn't even come close. Try this link:
> 
> http://movies.apple.com/movies/indep...eam_h1080p.mov
> 
> 
> Use Windows task manager to measure the throughput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



thanks for that link. according to my firefox download status bar, I was getting about 2500 KB/s the whole way (19.5 Mbps). Nice! I hope that one is true










I watched task manager, but I don't know what I was looking at. The graph went to about 2-2.5% during the download, then back to 0. And there were no straight lines like in your example... my graph was up/down and irregular for the download. Does any of this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13395891
> 
> 
> Looks like I have my first "real" problem here...
> 
> 
> Using a Series 3 and a TivoHD. Not sure when this first happened, but HistoryHD (758) and a few other channels (the HD ones they added late last year) are just blank now.
> 
> 
> When I go to the CableCARD menu instead of:
> 
> AUTH: SUBSCRIBED
> 
> 
> I get:
> 
> 
> AUTH: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
> 
> 
> This happens on both TiVo's and when tuned it is just a black screen. This only happens for HistoryHD, USAHD and the few others that were added. The other channels all work normally.
> 
> 
> I am in Redwood Shores, and haven't changed anything with Comcast in months, is it just me?



Are you sure you are looking at the correct CableCARD info?


The Conditional Access info is only valid when you are tuned to a channel that is encrypted.


If you aren't then it just displays the info for the previous channel you were watching.


The reason it might get confusing is TiVo has 2 tuners. Even if one of your tuners is tuned to HistoryHD (which is encrypted), the other tuner might be tuned to an unencrypted channel, in which case MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY might be normal (because that CableCARD hasn't been initialized to handle decryption yet)


So basically you might be thinking you are looking at the conditional access info for HistoryHD, but you might actually be looking at the conditional access info for the other tuner that might be tuned to KTVU (making the conditional access info essentially uninitialized)


If you are getting MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY for every encrypted channel even when you have both tuners on encrypted channels, then that usually means the card hasn't been activated properly.


I suggest you change both tuners to encrypted channels you do get.

For example, change to ESPN-HD, press LiveTV to switch tuners, tune to ESPN2-HD, look at the CableCARD Conditional Access to make sure both say SUBSCRIBED. Then change one of the tuners to HistoryHD, the CableCARD Conditional Access should now say SUBSCRIBED for one of them and something else for the other.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13397445
> 
> 
> You have to use a web-site that can actually deliver some bandwidth. The ftp1.optonline.net site doesn't even come close. Try this link:
> 
> http://movies.apple.com/movies/indep...eam_h1080p.mov
> 
> 
> Use Windows task manager to measure the throughput.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron



Ron, thanks for that. They have big files and it's local, I think optonline is back east somewhere.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13397508
> 
> 
> thanks for that link. according to my firefox download status bar, I was getting about 2500 KB/s the whole way (19.5 Mbps). Nice! I hope that one is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched task manager, but I don't know what I was looking at. The graph went to about 2-2.5% during the download, then back to 0. And there were no straight lines like in your example... my graph was up/down and irregular for the download. Does any of this mean anything to anyone?



Not even the apple website can sustain 20 Mbps. You're just seeing the variability in the throughput that the host can deliver. The only reason my graph had a straight line is because I have the 6 Mbps service, and you're seeing the bandwidth cap in action.


Here's a more typical download. This is from my own w6rz website, which is on a host shared by a zillion other users:

http://www.w6rz.net/ed24p_00.zip 











The percentage is the based on the link speed. In my graph, I'm using a 100 Mbps Ethernet connection, so 12.5% would be 12.5 Mbps. If you have a 1 Gbps Ethernet connection, 2% is 20 Mbps.


Ron


----------



## jefbal99

Just an odd question from an outsider...


I see that FSN Bay Area (soon to be CSN) does SabreCats AFL games in HD, why is it only the road games that are in HD?


----------



## Fab2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13396403
> 
> 
> Just an update...
> 
> 
> Spent well over an hour on the phone with Comcast, the person was very helpful but was stumped. We more or less went through the entire setup process and even added a few channels I don't get (HBO, etc.) and those popped up within 5 seconds of him sending the signal. He sent about 4 different signals, rebuilt the package, etc.
> 
> 
> I did discover that I had a recording on one of the channels from 4 - 5 (750 Discovery HD) which was is perfect. When it tuned to 758 HistoryHD it lost it.
> 
> 
> So that tells me that exactly at 5pm it crapped out...and it is obviously something on their end since all 4 of my CableCARDS do the same thing...just hope they get it fixed soon



I have the same problem in Belmont (I think we share the same lineup with you guys in Redwood Shores) -- last time something similar happened it was fixed in a day. I'm going on vacation, so I hope it's straightened out by the time I'm back.

One thing for sure, it's not the equipment because it's impossible that 6 (your 4 and my 2) cablecards all go bad at the same time.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13398794
> 
> 
> I have the same problem in Belmont (I think we share the same lineup with you guys in Redwood Shores) -- last time something similar happened it was fixed in a day. I'm going on vacation, so I hope it's straightened out by the time I'm back.
> 
> One thing for sure, it's not the equipment because it's impossible that 6 (your 4 and my 2) cablecards all go bad at the same time.



Ok, now I don't feel so bad, and I am just hoping some sort of upgrade is going on that caused the outage


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13397514
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are looking at the correct CableCARD info?



I actually ran through the TiVo CableCARD help section to make sure I had all my ducks in a row when I called Comcast. So I had one tuner / card locked on a channel and then changed to the channels that weren't coming in with the other one. Each time I hit a channel that was black (HBO, Showtime, HistoryHD, etc.) the CableCARD had the exact same status.


More or less the new HD channels are behaving just like a channel I don't subscribe to (HBO for example). It sounds like I am not the only one with this issue so hopefully it will be fixed by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## montyward

Keenan,


I know you've had some problems with HSI and I wanted to let you know that on Friday they were working in my neighborhood and cable was out for several hours. When it came back on, the HSI speeds, particularly upload, were much better. At speedtest.net I was getting 25,000 down and 1,500 up. some other uploads of some large files was at 1,200 to 1,400 at a pretty constant rate (meaning non-power boosted). Prior to what I assume was an upgrade of the equipment, I was getting 10,000 to 15,000 down and at most 500 up. I just switched to comcast HSI from DSL Elite (which has the same advertised speed) and Comcast has been consistently better. I am on the 6 months @ $19.99 per month deal. I had thought about switching to blast when available, but if I'm getting these speeds, I don't think I'll make the jump.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13399159
> 
> 
> More or less the new HD channels are behaving just like a channel I don't subscribe to (HBO for example). It sounds like I am not the only one with this issue so hopefully it will be fixed by the time I get home tonight.



For me, a channel I don't receive results in NOT_SUBSCRIBED. I just tuned 2 channels I don't receive and both show NOT_SUBSCRIBED.


I get the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY when the encryption isn't initialized yet and I'm viewing a HD local (which doesn't require CableCARD). Other times I see it is when the card wasn't initialized properly or if their is a problem at the head-end.


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13397709
> 
> 
> Not even the apple website can sustain 20 Mbps...





> Quote:
> ... The percentage is the based on the link speed... If you have a 1 Gbps Ethernet connection, 2% is 20 Mbps...



ah ok. I do have a Gigabit port on my mobo, so the 2% makes sense. and my download status from firefox was about 20Mbps, so that seems to match the 2% I saw.


Nowthe first point you made above is confusing me. Everything seems to indicate I was getting just under 20Mbps for the whole download, but you're saying that apple's website can't sustain it? So what did I get if it wasn't about 20 Mbps? I don't know if this question is clear. apologies for that


thanks again for the explanations! this actually makes a lot more sense to me now


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13399949
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> 
> I know you've had some problems with HSI and I wanted to let you know that on Friday they were working in my neighborhood and cable was out for several hours. When it came back on, the HSI speeds, particularly upload, were much better. At speedtest.net I was getting 25,000 down and 1,500 up. some other uploads of some large files was at 1,200 to 1,400 at a pretty constant rate (meaning non-power boosted). Prior to what I assume was an upgrade of the equipment, I was getting 10,000 to 15,000 down and at most 500 up. I just switched to comcast HSI from DSL Elite (which has the same advertised speed) and Comcast has been consistently better. I am on the 6 months @ $19.99 per month deal. I had thought about switching to blast when available, but if I'm getting these speeds, I don't think I'll make the jump.



My rates have been all over the place. Currently, with Ron's file, and the Apple file, I'm only getting about 120-140kB/sec, that's terrible. Something is not right, if Ron can flatline at 6mbps(advertised rate) and I'm only getting about 1mbps, something is amiss somewhere.


There's a lot of factors involved, but that just seems like too much of a discrepancy.


I'm just waiting to see what happens when my area is finally upgraded, hopefully these HSI issues will be resolved. Or, U-verse is coming to my part of town, sometime...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13400301
> 
> 
> ah ok. I do have a Gigabit port on my mobo, so the 2% makes sense. and my download status from firefox was about 20Mbps, so that seems to match the 2% I saw.
> 
> 
> Nowthe first point you made above is confusing me. Everything seems to indicate I was getting just under 20Mbps for the whole download, but you're saying that apple's website can't sustain it? So what did I get if it wasn't about 20 Mbps? I don't know if this question is clear. apologies for that
> 
> 
> thanks again for the explanations! this actually makes a lot more sense to me now



Try using something like the below, it's easier to see the actual throughput rate. I have a GB adapter as well and the Win task manager is much too coarse to get a decent picture of the rate.

http://www.bandwidth-meter.net/


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13401866
> 
> 
> Try using something like the below, it's easier to see the actual throughput rate. I have a GB adapter as well and the Win task manager is much too coarse to get a decent picture of the rate.
> 
> http://www.bandwidth-meter.net/



Err ... You don't really need anything like that. Windows has other builtin tools to do the job. You can use Performance Monitor to get a whole lot of detailed performance statistics about various things in the OS including the network. Start/Run/perfmon/Right Click/Add Counters/Performance Object/Network Interface. Then you can look at all the detailed stats for whatever you want. Hit the explain button for what each counter means. You can log it, graph it, you can alert yourself when certain threshholds are reached etc etc.


Its a pretty powerful tool and the swiss army knife of windows OS internals performance monitoring. Play around with it and you'll find its worthwhile learning about it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13402635
> 
> 
> Err ... You don't really need anything like that. Windows has other builtin tools to do the job. You can use Performance Monitor to get a whole lot of detailed performance statistics about various things in the OS including the network. Start/Run/perfmon/Right Click/Add Counters/Performance Object/Network Interface. Then you can look at all the detailed stats for whatever you want. Hit the explain button for what each counter means. You can log it, graph it, you can alert yourself when certain threshholds are reached etc etc.
> 
> 
> Its a pretty powerful tool and the swiss army knife of windows OS internals performance monitoring. Play around with it and you'll find its worthwhile learning about it.



I had seen that before but never played with it. It does look like a nice little tool. Thanks.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13401866
> 
> 
> I have a GB adapter as well and the Win task manager is much too coarse to get a decent picture of the rate.



In Windows Task Manager, go to "Options" and check "Auto Scale".


Ron


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13388342
> 
> 
> Brian,
> 
> 
> Try pulling the plug on the box for about 5 minutes and then reconnect the power to the box and force it to do a reset of the system. There is a way to do a complete reset of the box but it's not recommended. Before you do this call Comcast and make sure your account is showing correctly the channels you are authorized to receive, sometimes they screwup the account data and channels will not show up on your box.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Did that and it didn't help so today I called and they said I wasn't supposed to be receiving any of the 4 recently added channels because of being on that old Digital Gold package. But I still get 2 of them (unless they go turn those off after the call). This would also interfere with the new HD channels being launched soon. I rarely watch USAHD nor the other two so it was not a big deal I was just wondering why USAHD suddenly disappeared.


I told them I was probably going to change the packages anyway at the end of the month and drop the premium channels or order them ala carte when there was something I really felt was worth watching. With the strike we kinda got short changed with HBO and Showtime. Besides my entertainment bill is way too large for recession times.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13400301
> 
> 
> Nowthe first point you made above is confusing me. Everything seems to indicate I was getting just under 20Mbps for the whole download, but you're saying that apple's website can't sustain it? So what did I get if it wasn't about 20 Mbps? I don't know if this question is clear. apologies for that



The Firefox download window is showing you the _average_ bandwidth (which is a good measure, since it translates directly to download time). The Task Manager display (or other tools mentioned in the thread) shows a more instantaneous or peak measure of bandwidth.


All websites have some kind of throttling method for downloads. For example, when you view a video on Youtube or Hulu, you don't get 20 Mbps. You get less than 1 Mbps, so that the server can support many users at the same time. The apple site is a good test, because the throttle is set very high.


Of course, it's a bit of a scam on Comcast's part. They're charging you a premium for the high rate service, but most websites won't deliver the bandwidth.


Another issue is how many hosts you have to route through to get to a destination. You can see this with tracert. For me, the apple website is down the street:
Code:


Code:


C:\\xfer>tracert movies.apple.com

Tracing route to a1793.x.akamai.net [8.5.245.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  73.227.228.1
  2     8 ms     *        8 ms  ge-7-10-ur01.santaclara.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.195.253]
  3    10 ms    10 ms     8 ms  pos-0-7-0-0-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.86.90.154]
  4    14 ms    12 ms    12 ms  COMCAST-IP.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.138]
  5    18 ms     9 ms    10 ms  xe-11-0-0.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.137]
  6    11 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ae-43-99.car3.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.18.197]
  7    12 ms    11 ms    14 ms  8.5.245.34

Trace complete.

C:\\xfer>

Any host along the path can limit your throughput. BTW, notice that movies.apple.com actually resolves to a1793.x.akamai.net. Akamai hosts many of the big high bandwidth sites, such as banks.


Ron


----------



## Dospac

More bandwidth isn't a scam! Users who don't use their allotted bandwidth are good too. Leaves more for the rest of us.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13403309
> 
> 
> The Firefox download window is showing you the _average_ bandwidth (which is a good measure, since it translates directly to download time). The Task Manager display (or other tools mentioned in the thread) shows a more instantaneous or peak measure of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> All websites have some kind of throttling method for downloads. For example, when you view a video on Youtube or Hulu, you don't get 20 Mbps. You get less than 1 Mbps, so that the server can support many users at the same time. The apple site is a good test, because the throttle is set very high.
> 
> 
> Of course, it's a bit of a scam on Comcast's part. They're charging you a premium for the high rate service, but most websites won't deliver the bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Another issue is how many hosts you have to route through to get to a destination. You can see this with tracert. For me, the apple website is down the street:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\\xfer>tracert movies.apple.com
> 
> Tracing route to a1793.x.akamai.net [8.5.245.34]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  73.227.228.1
> 2     8 ms     *        8 ms  ge-7-10-ur01.santaclara.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.195.253]
> 3    10 ms    10 ms     8 ms  pos-0-7-0-0-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.86.90.154]
> 4    14 ms    12 ms    12 ms  COMCAST-IP.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.138]
> 5    18 ms     9 ms    10 ms  xe-11-0-0.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.137]
> 6    11 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ae-43-99.car3.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.18.197]
> 7    12 ms    11 ms    14 ms  8.5.245.34
> 
> Trace complete.
> 
> C:\\xfer>
> 
> Any host along the path can limit your throughput. BTW, notice that movies.apple.com actually resolves to a1793.x.akamai.net. Akamai hosts many of the big high bandwidth sites, such as banks.
> 
> 
> Ron



Nice, up here we have to stop and get gas twice as often. Be nice if we didn't have to traverse northern California like a drunken sailor just to get to the edge. Fairfield>Oakland>Sacramento>San Jose is something I don't quite understand...

Code:


Code:


Tracing route to 8.5.245.34 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     8 ms     7 ms     9 ms  73.111.228.1
  2     9 ms     8 ms     5 ms  ge-2-4-ur01.santarosa.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.198.213]
  3     8 ms     8 ms     *     ge-1-10-ur02.windsor.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.226.153]
  4    16 ms    12 ms    11 ms  te-9-1-ur01.napa.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.178]
  5    20 ms     *       13 ms  te-9-1-ur02.napa.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.182]
  6    12 ms    15 ms     *     te-9-1-ur01.fairfield.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.186]
  7    13 ms     9 ms     *     te-9-1-ur02.fairfield.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.190]
  8    29 ms    13 ms    20 ms  pos-0-7-0-0-ar01.oakland.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.86.90.138]
  9    15 ms    12 ms    18 ms  pos-0-14-0-0-cr01.sacramento.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.181]
 10    16 ms    17 ms    21 ms  COMCAST-IP.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.138]
 11    17 ms    17 ms    21 ms  xe-11-0-0.edge1.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.79.43.137]
 12    15 ms    21 ms    14 ms  ae-23-79.car3.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.18.69]
 13    15 ms    18 ms    15 ms  8.5.245.34

Trace complete.


----------



## jwpottberg

Any QAM viewers in Sunnyvale 94087 besides me not receiving 11.x (KNTV-NBC) this afternoon? Looks like normal signal strength and error rates, but acts as though it is encrypted










Jim


----------



## mrjam7

quick question im in east palo alto clarrke ave.... behind the bestbuyt and for some reason im not getting the National geographic channel HD anymore anyone esle having this problem ?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13403681
> 
> 
> Any QAM viewers in Sunnyvale 94087 besides me not receiving 11.x (KNTV-NBC) this afternoon? Looks like normal signal strength and error rates, but acts as though it is encrypted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



It's gone on my Qam tuner also, looks like the PSIP data is screwed up or missing, KNTV-HD is showing as 92-3 on my tuner.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## flyingcroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13383344
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. That means my area should upgraded pretty soon.
> 
> 
> The comcast set top boxes have a concept of a channel map which contains the logical mapping of the channel number to the real frequency so you wouldn't be able to tune to it till they update that information (among other set top software/settings defined downloadable info) for you to be able to tune to it. You also need the Guide information for the new channels etc so I think they would pretty much have to reset your box. So they could be upgraded without the boxes having been updated with the latest settings.



So whats the new date for the upgrade in El Camino/Bernardo area? Not too optimistic to expect it this week?


----------



## garypen

Does anybody know if they are close to implementing multi-room viewing on the DCH series DVRs? (I believe Motorola calls it "follow-me tv" or some such crap.)


----------



## walk

even the DCT with latest firmware have "Connected Home", but they have yet to turn it on.


----------



## Fab2007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13399095
> 
> 
> Ok, now I don't feel so bad, and I am just hoping some sort of upgrade is going on that caused the outage



My channels are back tonight. Are yours too? (No upgrade I can see though)


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13404339
> 
> 
> So whats the new date for the upgrade in El Camino/Bernardo area? Not too optimistic to expect it this week?



Nothing is known for sure unless Mr. J or Mikef5 know something and/or would share it here.


I did call up customer service and reached a very helpfull lady who was willing to look up the status (as she has a boyfriend in Sunnyvale who wasn't upgraded yet). She was able to find that they are still working in our specific area but couldnt tell me when they'd be done for sure. I'm guessing they probably don't have access to that information. The best guess was that they should be done by the date they gave us on the card (Mar 23).


So lets all start raising a ruckus after 23rd Mar if they aren't done


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13404958
> 
> 
> My channels are back tonight. Are yours too? (No upgrade I can see though)



Yep, when I got home everything was back to normal. Maybe they were moving things around for the new channels? Guess I just need to wait for a bit next time. Honestly had they done it on a weekday I wouldn't have even noticed.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13403977
> 
> 
> It's gone on my Qam tuner also, looks like the PSIP data is screwed up or missing, KNTV-HD is showing as 92-3 on my tuner.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



According to the PC QAM tuner (and some code that I wrote), KNTV was on 116-1 but is now on 92-3 in my area. The bad part is that it used to have PSIP data when it was on 116 but now it's missing.










Interestingly, I also see KGO and KQED duplicated on both 110 and 117. Wonder why they're wasting bandwidth like that.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13406099
> 
> 
> According to the PC QAM tuner (and some code that I wrote), KNTV was on 116-1 but is now on 92-3 in my area. The bad part is that it used to have PSIP data when it was on 116 but now it's missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I also see KGO and KQED duplicated on both 110 and 117. Wonder why they're wasting bandwidth like that.



That's interesting they would put it at 92.x - that's also where KBCW-HD lives. I guess two HDs can live together in 6 MHz without degrading either one. Previously I was also getting KNTV on 116.1 (PSIP'd to 11.1) but the Weather Plus PSIP was missing and could only get it by tuning to 116.x directly.


Does anybody have any idea if KNTV is going to now live permanently at 92.x or is this just temporary? And hopefully the PSIP data for this will be restored soon in any case.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13406099
> 
> 
> According to the PC QAM tuner (and some code that I wrote), KNTV was on 116-1 but is now on 92-3 in my area. The bad part is that it used to have PSIP data when it was on 116 but now it's missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I also see KGO and KQED duplicated on both 110 and 117. Wonder why they're wasting bandwidth like that.



The reason you're probably seeing the duplicate channels is that they are either doing or getting ready to do digital simulcasting in your area. I don't know what area your are in but I'm seeing the same thing in mine and I know they were getting ready to do simulcasting here but I think they are delaying it until all the areas get upgraded and then they'll worry about that later.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13406142
> 
> 
> That's interesting they would put it at 92.x - that's also where KBCW-HD lives. *I guess two HDs can live together in 6 MHz without degrading either one.*



You realize for *every* 6MHz block that carries HD (on our system) there are minimum 2 HD channels (sometimes 2 HD + some SD), right? A 256QAM 6MHz block is around 38Mbps and each OTA channel (HD+SD multicast) is at most around 19Mbps, so 2 HD fits nicely within 1 6MHz block.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13406099
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I also see KGO and KQED duplicated on both 110 and 117. Wonder why they're wasting bandwidth like that.



In case you weren't saying that tongue-in-cheek, usually that means they are moving it (or getting ready to move it) and just haven't shut off or replaced the old one yet. Comcast for sure knows how their bandwidth is being used.


----------



## Keenan

It's when putting 3 HD channels into one 256QAM, as apparently Comcast has started to do in some markets, that things start to get a bit dicey.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13406442
> 
> 
> It's when putting 3 HD channels into one 256QAM, as apparently Comcast has started to do in some markets, that things start to get a bit dicey.



I was mapping out the recent channel changes and realize we are now one of those markets.


AETV, HGTV, and SHO are now all on the same 256QAM channel (ch 11, 201MHz)


I should say, that is on my system, I don't know about others.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13406099
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I also see KGO and KQED duplicated on both 110 and 117. Wonder why they're wasting bandwidth like that.



In my area I don't see any duplicates but lots of stuff did shift around. For the channels you listed, my system had the following changes:


110 MXHDW, S-HDw

became

110 U-HD, NGC-HD


116 KNTV, ESPN

became

116 TBS, ESPN


92 AETV, KBCW

became

92 KNTV, KBCW


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13403977
> 
> 
> It's gone on my Qam tuner also, looks like the PSIP data is screwed up or missing, KNTV-HD is showing as 92-3 on my tuner.



I verified using stream analyzer PSIP for KNTV-HD is missing after the move from 116 to 92.


Also even when PSIP for KNTV gets fixed, clear QAM tuner will get confusing (until you remove some channels from your channel list) when tuning KNTV because not only do you have 11.1 and 11.2 PSIP virtual channel maps for KNTV, you have a physical digital channel 11 being used for AETV, HGTV, SHO.


So once PSIP is fixed, you will have a full channel scan returning

11.1 KNTV-HD (virtual channel #, actual 92.x)

11.1 blank screen (encrypted)

11.2 KNTV-W (virtual channel #, actual 92.x)

11.2 blank screen (encrypted)

11.3 blank screen (encrypted)


The ordering is implementation/TV dependent. I just listed one possible ordering.


----------



## sfhub

It appears we have 2 new HD channels/streams (at least on my system)


Through a channel scan, I know they are there, but I cannot tune them to see what they are because they are encrypted.


There are 2 HD streams on ch24, one of them is GolfVS. The other is not in the guide yet (at least not the TiVo guide)

ch24 GOLFVS/?


There are 2 HD streams on ch100, one of them is MTV. The other is not in the guide yet (at least not the TiVo guide)

ch100 MTV/?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13407202
> 
> 
> I was mapping out the recent channel changes and realize we are now one of those markets.
> 
> 
> AETV, HGTV, and SHO are now all on the same 256QAM channel (ch 11, 201MHz)
> 
> 
> I should say, that is on my system, I don't know about others.



That's not exactly great news. I didn't think Comcast would expand this practice before they had the right equipment in place, at least I'm guessing they don't have it in place per the article a few weeks back. The "right equipment" being a type of double-pass statmuxing system to dynamically rate-shape the data of the 3 channels.


My bet is that they are doing it the "simple" way of just splitting the bandwidth between the 3 channels. Can you tell if each channel has been allotted the same bandwidth?


How do they look? If I'm not mistaken, AETV and HGTV are 720p, and SHO doesn't run a very high bitrate anyways so it might not have much effect on PQ.


I'm really surprised though that they have already started doing that here. They must be feeling the pressure from DirecTV even more so than their public stance(1000 HD _choices_ etc.) has indicated.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13407641
> 
> 
> My bet is that they are doing it the "simple" way of just splitting the bandwidth between the 3 channels. Can you tell if each channel has been allotted the same bandwidth?
> 
> 
> How do they look? If I'm not mistaken, AETV and HGTV are 720p, and SHO doesn't run a very high bitrate anyways so it might not have much effect on PQ.



My bet is these channels weren't using that much bandwidth to start and they found they could fit all three on 1 channel.


I don't know about SHO, but the other channels don't look much different to me. AETV always looked like crap. HGTV looks decent. Even before they put them on one channel none of the channels were pushing the envelope like CBS does. I think the pre/post bitrates are probably about the same, but I'm going by memory, which could be faulty.


Right now, there are 3 video streams, 14.5, 11.5, and 9Mbps (+ some audio streams)


There appears to be around 2.5Mbps head room that is not being used and probably is in reserve. These are variable bitrate so I'm just giving averages.


HGTV is 1080i. It looks decent and is almost definitely the 14.5Mbps.


I don't get SHO so I don't know how it looks. By process of elimination it is likely the 11.5Mbps stram.


AETV is 720p but they just stretch SD content so it has always looked like crap (to me) relative to real HD content. It is very likely the 9Mbps stream.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13407860
> 
> 
> My bet is these channels weren't using that much bandwidth to start and they found they could fit all three on 1 channel.
> 
> 
> I don't know about SHO, but the other channels don't look much different to me. AETV always looked like crap. HGTV looks decent. Even before they put them on one channel none of the channels were pushing the envelope like CBS does. I think the pre/post bitrates are probably about the same, but I'm going by memory, which could be faulty.
> 
> 
> Right now, there are 3 video streams, 14.5, 11.5, and 9Mbps (+ some audio streams)
> 
> 
> There appears to be around 2.5Mbps head room that is not being used and probably is in reserve. These are variable bitrate so I'm just giving averages.
> 
> 
> HGTV is 1080i. It looks decent and is almost definitely the 14.5Mbps.
> 
> 
> I don't get SHO so I don't know how it looks. By process of elimination it is likely the 11.5Mbps stram.
> 
> 
> AETV is 720p but they just stretch SD content so it has always looked like crap (to me) relative to real HD content. It is very likely the 9Mbps stream.



Maybe they are rate-shaping them, if they were doing a flat 3-way split you wouldn't have that 14.5Mbps rate.


P.S. At least you have SHOHD, we haven't had it up here for going on 4(maybe longer) years now.


----------



## WJBarry

For those in Sunnyvale 94086 and 94087 that were recently upgraded I am curious if channel 757 (NGC) comes in OK. For me it shows as NOT_SUBSCRIBED so I need to call Comcast to get it added (putting the dreaded CSR call on hold while I attempt to make some space on my TiVo as getting that channel added will quickly eat up my disk space







). I am just curious if everyone shows this way or if I am just a lucky one.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## cperalt1

I attempted to pick up an SD-DVR at my comcast office yesterday and they said they had not seen on in weeks. Has anyone picked up one of these lately? Also for equipment can I pick up boxes at another location say where I work in Oakland instead of where I live in Solano County? As for my cable card experience I picked up a Cable Card yesterday at my local Comcast Office who begrudgingly handed it over saying that am I sure I want the card that they were told to discourage people from getting them. big surprise there. Got home installed the card into my Mitsubishi WD-Y57 DLP and called in the Host and Data ID numbers to comcast. After two hours they hadn't sent a signal to the card so I called again. This time the card was successfully paired but my premiums (514 - 600 & 770-800) were not authorized, told them that it was not authorized for my premiums, they sent another signal, for a minute the card was decrypting the channels successfully then lost them and said they were not authorized, they then sent another signal and the card can tune into the premium channels but they are completely unwatchable as there is extreme macro blocking on these channels, check signal level in my tv diagnostic screen for several HD channels and these were good. Do I have a bad card, or should I just try again with another CSR? Thanks for the help


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13407292
> 
> 
> I verified using stream analyzer PSIP for KNTV-HD is missing after the move from 116 to 92.
> 
> 
> Also even when PSIP for KNTV gets fixed, clear QAM tuner will get confusing (until you remove some channels from your channel list) when tuning KNTV because not only do you have 11.1 and 11.2 PSIP virtual channel maps for KNTV, you have a physical digital channel 11 being used for AETV, HGTV, SHO.
> 
> 
> So once PSIP is fixed, you will have a full channel scan returning
> 
> 11.1 KNTV-HD
> 
> 11.1 blank screen (encrypted)
> 
> 11.2 KNTV-W
> 
> 11.2 blank screen (encrypted)
> 
> 11.3 blank screen (encrypted)
> 
> 
> The ordering is implementation/TV dependent. I just listed on possible ordering.



It seems that this is not a good time to be trying to set up a DVR on the local Comcast system.










Best to wait a bit for things to settle back down.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13408016
> 
> 
> Maybe they are rate-shaping them, if they were doing a flat 3-way split you wouldn't have that 14.5Mbps rate.



I don't understand this requirement that bandwidth be equally divided among 3 channels. It don't observe that happening on the 2 HD channel 6MHz bands we have right now. As far as I can tell these are individual streams and each can have their own independent bitrate.


For example:

ch69

DISC, 1080i, 12.2Mbps (Chicago Fire)

USA, 1080i, 9.8Mbps (Shadow Man - Steven Seagal)

*unused* 15.8Mbps


----------



## TPeterson

The streams are allocated bit packets as required and then null packets are added to bring the bit rate to a constant 38 Mbps. The division between streams is totally arbitrary until the moment when the sum of their rates exceeds 38 Mbps. That's when Comcast's encoder would have to make decisions about "rate shaping".


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13409347
> 
> 
> The streams are allocated bit packets as required and then null packets are added to bring the bit rate to a constant 38 Mbps. The division between streams is totally arbitrary until the moment when the sum of their rates exceeds 38 Mbps. That's when Comcast's encoder would have to make decisions about "rate shaping".



Yes, that matches what I observe.


Keenan seemed to be implying that splitting the channel bandwidth usage among 3 channels required equal allocations of bandwidth to the 3 channels unless rate-shaping was used.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13409125
> 
> 
> It seems that this is not a good time to be trying to set up a DVR on the local Comcast system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to wait a bit for things to settle back down.



"I guess I picked a bad week to give up sniffing glue."


Actually, I picked a bad time to start using the QAM tuner in my 2 year old TV. (I just ordered a new one for the LR, and in anticipation of moving the old one to the BR with no cable box, I figured I'd check out the QAM capability.)


Is there a place to find a list of SJ digital channel assignments? It would make it easier than trying to figure out which channel is which, for labeling purposes.


Also, I get 11-1 in its proper PSIP re-mapped location, unlike what some of you have reported. But, I actually get TWO 11-1's. One has nothing on it, and the other has NBC-HD. Weird.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13409415
> 
> 
> Yes, that matches what I observe.
> 
> 
> Keenan seemed to be implying that splitting the channel bandwidth usage among 3 channels required equal allocations of bandwidth to the 3 channels unless rate-shaping was used.



That was my understanding. With current equipment, the two providers are allocated 3MHz each. KIPX would get 3MHz, KGO would 3MHz. KPIX could use all their 19.38 worth of space for their single channel. KGO would have to spread their channels over their own 19.38 worth of space. Now, stat-muxing could be taking place within those two 3MHz slots, but I didn't think that the full 6MHz was stat-muxed among the 4 channels(for example).


IOW, KPIX gets 3MHz to do with whatever they want, same for KGO. I was under the impression that's how it works currently. The new system actually stat-muxes the whole 6MHz among however many channels you want but it does it more efficiently without sacrificing PQ.


But, as you noted, you have one that was using 14.5 already so maybe they have implemented the new equipment.


I guess what I'm saying is there's a "good" and a "bad" way, and I'm guessing it's still being done the bad way in the bay area.


I read the article a few weeks ago and don't remember the details but it talked about how it was a large improvement over the current system.


A test would be to see if any of the 3 channels ever go over a certain bitrate. Each of those channels may be capped at a number that totals the full 38Mbps. That to me is still "flat-rating", which also means that if one channel drops below it's assigned allocation, the extra is not used for the other channels.



....OTOH, I do remember years ago Comcast was rate-shaping KGO and it was causing PQ problems. They stopped doing it at the request of the station and the problems went away. They may have started to do it again under the pressure of needing to add more channels.


(man, that's a terrible post, I'm not even sure if I understand what I just wrote.







)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13409566
> 
> 
> Also, I get 11-1 in its proper PSIP re-mapped location, unlike what some of you have reported. But, I actually get TWO 11-1's. One has nothing on it, and the other has NBC-HD. Weird.



I explained why that is happening here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5677


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13409415
> 
> 
> Yes, that matches what I observe.
> 
> 
> Keenan seemed to be implying that splitting the channel bandwidth usage among 3 channels required equal allocations of bandwidth to the 3 channels unless rate-shaping was used.



Right. Comcast is doing 256QAM now on it's HD channels. If they were doing 64QAM, they would only have about 27 Mbps for the 6 Mhz channel (net of FEC). That is not able to support 2 full HD streams, which can hit a max of 19 Mbps. 19+19=38, which is why 2 HD channels fits nicely into a 256QAM modulated 6 Mhz cahnnel (which nets about 39 Mbps net of FEC).


720p programming can use the full 19 Mbps or so, depending on the audio track and colorspace used. Sticking 3 of these in a single 256 QAM channel will be dicey though - they'll have to do statistical transrating of MPEG2, which will downrez programming when they run out of bandwidth for a specific instant in time. The equipment to do that exists and is in use with several carriers, so it's practical for comcast to do it, but depending on the programming, there could be a quality hit. Mostly likely though, you won't see it as a lot of HD is not encoded for maximal use of the capacity.


Doing a fixed 3 way split of the bandwidth will definitely cause a hit on quality, unless the source content is doing 480p most of the time.


All this just shows the problem that comcast has right now compared with DirecTV. Comcast still is avoiding making hard choices and moving a block of analog channels to digital. Taking 10 analog channels and converting them to digital would solve a lot of their problems in many of the markets, but they don't seem to want to do that. It's a good thing too, since so many people watch stuff like golf channel, VS, AZN and and CMTV on analog. :-(


----------



## pappy97

Any chance we'll see sci-fi HD on our lineups on or prior to the *April 4* debut of Season 4 of BSG? That day is fast approaching and I am getting nervous. I finally want to watch the show in HD "day and date" with SD. (I'm not one of those people who wait six months because in the end I'll take great content now, but I'd love to have great content and picture now)


Thanks.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13410143
> 
> 
> That was my understanding. With current equipment, the two providers are allocated 3MHz each. KIPX would get 3MHz, KGO would 3MHz. KPIX could use all their 19.38 worth of space for their single channel. KGO would have to spread their channels over their own 19.38 worth of space. Now, stat-muxing could be taking place within those two 3MHz slots, but I didn't think that the full 6MHz was stat-muxed among the 4 channels(for example).
> 
> ...
> 
> A test would be to see if any of the 3 channels ever go over a certain bitrate. Each of those channels may be capped at a number that totals the full 38Mbps. That to me is still "flat-rating", which also means that if one channel drops below it's assigned allocation, the extra is not used for the other channels.



That sounds like an SDV concept to reduce fragmentation.


I think a simpler test is just to observe the NULL stream and see if it ever reaches zero. If not, then there is spare capacity. Of course they could still be flat-rated, thus accounting for the NULL stream always being there, but that seems like a waste of bandwidth to me. I've observed the NULL stream bit rate increase and decrease so I know at least part of that capacity is usable by the active streams.


I looked at one of the ADS channel groups like ch114 (on my system)

I see the following bitrates 4.5, 4.3, 3.9, 3.8, 3.8, 3.9, 3.7, 3.5, 3.4, 3.2

with 1.6 for the NULL stream.


I don't see any equal allocation algorithm, rather it matches what Terry described where each stream can have its own individual bitrate with NULL packets filling in the blanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13410442
> 
> 
> That sounds like an SDV concept to reduce fragmentation.
> 
> 
> I think a simpler test is just to observe the NULL stream and see if it ever reaches zero. If not, then there is spare capacity. Of course they could still be flat-rated, thus accounting for the NULL stream always being there, but that seems like a waste of bandwidth to me. I've observed the NULL stream bit rate increase and decrease so I know at least part of that capacity is usable by the active streams.
> 
> 
> I looked at one of the ADS channel groups like ch114 (on my system)
> 
> I see the following bitrates 4.5, 4.3, 3.9, 3.8, 3.8, 3.9, 3.7, 3.5, 3.4, 3.2
> 
> with 1.6 for the NULL stream.
> 
> 
> I don't see any equal allocation algorithm, rather it matches what Terry described where each stream can have its own individual bitrate with NULL packets filling in the blanks.



I guess the only way to know for sure is if, say, all of KGO's channels somehow needed more that 19.38Mbps. KNTV would probably be a better choice.


There's a table somewhere on this forum that showed a bitrate comparison between FIOS and a cable system, don't recall which one. But it showed FIOS having consistently higher bitrates than cable, not just CBR'ing a full 19.38Mbps signal, but higher VBR rates. I think AETV and/or HFTV were in the list, if so, we can tell if Comcast has lowered the bitrate on your previously mentioned channels. Won't tell us if they're allocating specific amounts, but it will tell us if Comcast has moved away from the "pass what we get" policy.


Here it is in the first post,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271 
Code:


Code:


FiOS          Comcast           Difference

AETV HD                  18.66 Mbps      14.48 Mbps           -28.9%
Discovery HD             14.16 Mbps      10.43 Mbps           -35.8%
Discovery HD Theater     17.45 Mbps      12.60 Mbps           -38.5%
Food Network HD          14.32 Mbps      13.73 Mbps            -4.3%
National Geographic HD   11.39 Mbps      10.32 Mbps           -10.3%
Universal HD             12.72 Mbps      11.01 Mbps           -15.5%

Starz HD                 11.93 Mbps       9.76 Mbps           -22.2%

My guess is that you'll never see AETV get to that 18.66Mbps rate here unless there's not a lot going on with the other 2 channels as they would have to split the remaining 19Mbps between them.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13410301
> 
> 
> Right. Comcast is doing 256QAM now on it's HD channels.
> 
> ...
> 
> 720p programming can use the full 19 Mbps or so, depending on the audio track and colorspace used. Sticking 3 of these in a single 256 QAM channel will be dicey though
> 
> ...
> 
> All this just shows the problem that comcast has right now compared with DirecTV. Comcast still is avoiding making hard choices and moving a block of analog channels to digital.



Not sure why 64QAM is being introduced. They've been doing all 256QAM for probably at least 1.5-2yrs now, and partial 256QAM for even longer. I think almost all cable companies used 256QAM for their HD channels from the beginning. I had HD from Comcast when it first came out (when it was basically HD locals + HBO) and as far as I can remember, the HD channels have always been 256QAM. Other digital channels were 64QAM, but then eventually everything got migrated to 256QAM.


--


Both 720p and 1080i programming can use 19Mbps. 720p actually compresses better both because the raw pixel rate is less and because compressing progressive images is more efficient than compressing interlaced.


However the observation is many of the HD channels we get are actually sending out 12-15Mbps and some are as low as 9Mbps.


For example AETV is consistently around 9-11Mbps. That is probably because much of their content is upconverted stretched SD. If they do 24/7 HD, maybe their bitrates will change.


I don't see any issue with combining 2 12Mbps HD channels with AETV. There is head room for higher bitrates if necessary. What we want to avoid is having CBS and ESPN which are around 18.5Mbps during primetime combined with a 3rd HD channel.


--


While Comcast may have problem matching DirecTV in the long run, what we are seeing here isn't an illustration of that because:

1) there is additional unused bandwidth in our systems.

2) they aren't reducing bitrates as far as I can tell, just combining 3 channels which are broadcast at low bit rates.

3) IMO Comcast is doing fine moving analog channels to digital. When they need the extra bandwidth, they move some analog channels to digital. There is no reason for them to move 10 analog channels to digital unless they have HD channels to fill up the bandwidth. They don't appear to have contracts set up for 20-30 HD channels so why move them before necessary?


On my head-end, they've already moved TVGC, CSPAN to digital to introduce some channels and I see they are also using ch24, ch69, ch74 in the analog range (don't know if those used to be analog channels.


I'm on a 850MHz system and the highest they are currently using is around 750MHz. There's another 100MHz not being used yet.


Personally I think between selective migration of some analog channels to digital, 1GHz upgrades of 550MHz areas, rate shaping, SDV, etc. Comcast has enough tools to compete with DirecTV. A lot of HD channels sucked when they were SD channels (because the content was crap) and still suck when you change them to HD. There really is only a much smaller set of HD channels people really care about and the rest are just filler to make the numbers look big.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13410628
> 
> 
> I guess the only way to know for sure is if, say, all of KGO's channels somehow needed more that 19.38Mbps. KNTV would probably be a better choice.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> AETV HD 18.66 Mbps 14.48 Mbps -28.9%
> 
> 
> My guess is that you'll never see AETV get to that 18.66Mbps rate here unless there's not a lot going on with the other 2 channels as they would have to split the remaining 19Mbps between them.



I don't see why KGO or KNTV would choose to send out more bitrate to Comcast than they do for OTA. It's more work and not a whole lot of benefit to them. It would be nice if someone had access to a baseline for us to compare to for AETV, SHO, HGTV. It is easy to do for OTA because we can do real-time simultaneous comparisons, but all those channels have access to 19Mbps, so there is no reason to degrade those signals. The ones where degrading the channel might happen are the 3 listed above but I can't tell whether we just got a crappy feed or we have a great feed and Comcast is making it crappy. I wouldn't feel comfortable using the chart listed because I'm not even seeing the numbers in the Comcast column (let alone the FIOS column) even when there is plenty of spare bandwidth.


...

Really? That is amazing, I never knew AETV went up that high. Even when AETV was sharing a 6MHz block with just one other HD channel, I've never seen it that high. I think we got a bum AETV feed.


Does anyone happen to remember the bitrates for AETV prior to the recent changes? The highest I can remember was around 11-12Mbps. I'm shocked to see it is supposed to be 18.66Mbps, because I've never seen that even when it had access to 19Mbps of bandwidth and there would be no reason to limit it.


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13410309
> 
> 
> Any chance we'll see sci-fi HD on our lineups on or prior to the *April 4* debut of Season 4 of BSG? That day is fast approaching and I am getting nervous. I finally want to watch the show in HD "day and date" with SD. (I'm not one of those people who wait six months because in the end I'll take great content now, but I'd love to have great content and picture now)
> 
> 
> Thanks.



+1 on this question...besides do we even know if UHD will carry it again as they did last year?


----------



## Keenan

See the first post in that thread, there's some rather brutal screenshots comparing DiscHD on both providers.


bfdtv also notes that this 3-per is something that Comcast has instructed their systems to do starting in April. There's a list of the channel pairings further down in the thread.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13410987
> 
> 
> +1 on this question...besides do we even know if UHD will carry it again as they did last year?



Here's hoping too. Currently UHD is finishing up Seaon 1 in a 'whole saga' according to the promos, which still means even season 3 is a ways out.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13410213
> 
> 
> I explained why that is happening here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5677



That's nice. I actually don't care why it's happening. But, it's still nice.


Anyway, is there a list somewhere of relatively current SJ area Comcast QAM channel assignments?


----------



## TPeterson

This is not a good time to be making a list either.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13411068
> 
> 
> See the first post in that thread, there's some rather brutal screenshots comparing DiscHD on both providers.
> 
> 
> bfdtv also notes that this 3-per is something that Comcast has instructed their systems to do starting in April. There's a list of the channel pairings further down in the thread.



Ugh... Slaughtering HD like that is criminal, esp. Discovery theater which has a lot of nice eye candy on it. They must not be using dynamic transrating on that...


It's funny, Comcast and cable in general used to be the HD quality kings, since they carried stuff unmolested, while DirecTV was doing HDlite. Now with the new MPEG4 HD channels, DirecTV is no longer doing HD lite, but Comcast is moving to overaggressive compression hurting quality, to make sure that we can enjoy golf channel and QVC and HSN in analog...


What a reversal of roles!


----------



## Keenan

It is starting to look that way, of course, we've discussed it here at length, and for us HD fans, Comcast has just taken too long to get with the program.


As I've said before, I'm more interested in their HSI service now than I am with any HD channels they have/may carry. I can't think of 1 channel Comcast carries that I can't get from DirecTV with the exception of some of the older MPEG2 legacy channels DirecTV still tranmits, Comcast has the PQ edge on those. But that's only 2 channels, ESPN-HD and Disc-HD.


And unless Comcast's OnDemand product is as good a quality as their linear channels, I'm not interested in that either. Well, as good as they used to be anyway.


----------



## MikeSM

Maybe Mr J could be asked to address if they are going to do the super compression in this market and no longer follow their policy of not additionally compressing HD signals?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13411696
> 
> 
> Anyway, is there a list somewhere of relatively current SJ area Comcast QAM channel assignments?



You could try silicondust's website.

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 


There are entries that will be out of date because channels move around, but you can get an idea where to look and what to look for.


I doubt someone other than Comcast will have an accurate list. Usually people are motivated in the beginning to put one together, but then over time it gets out of date and they don't bother updating.


Also keep in mind the subchannel numbering algorithm is not universal and what one tuner calls .1 might be .5 on another tuner.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13411068
> 
> 
> See the first post in that thread, there's some rather brutal screenshots comparing DiscHD on both providers.
> 
> 
> bfdtv also notes that this 3-per is something that Comcast has instructed their systems to do starting in April. There's a list of the channel pairings further down in the thread.



I went and read the post. Given that additional information, I think our area must be experimenting and possibly planning full implementation of the 3-per.


All the recent re-arrangement of channels matches exactly the list bfdtv gave in the other thread (except for the channels we don't receive yet)


I also noticed 2 unpublished bit-starved 9-10Mbps HD channels at ch24(225MHz) and ch100(651MHz)


The confusing part for me is apparently Comcast must have already been reducing the PQ for many months even before the recent realignment, because AETV has looked like crap for a while and I just thought it was the source because it was on a 2-per channel and had 19Mbps at its disposal. Now with the chart keenan posted, it seems AETV is supposed to be 18Mbps, but we've had a crappy version of that, which now is stuck in a 3per channel, where you don't notice the reduction in quality as much because it was already reduced before.


I would say Bay Area is at least experimenting with 3per and likely will implement it. That is based on the realignment of the channel groupings matching what bfdtv posted, unpublished bit-starved HD streams, and information from Mikef5/MrJ that we will be getting new HD channels soon.


I guess what was not mentioned is along with new HD channels we'd be getting 3-per.


I bolded all the channels we have today that now match the grouping bfdtv posted. Last month they were in some completely different grouping. I think the 3rd wheel channels match up with the ones we have been promised.


I think it is a shame they don't fully use the capacity they currently have before reducing PQ. 550 areas are almost all upgraded to 1GHz now. 860MHz has room to spare. 750MHz areas have less room, but they should have enough room for the new channels in the list below.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/13410819
> 
> 
> *Discovery Channel*
> 
> SciFi
> *USA*
> 
> 
> Food
> *NatGeo*
> *UHD*
> 
> *A&E*
> *HGTV*
> *Starz*
> 
> *Cinemax*
> *HBO*
> 
> TLC
> 
> 
> Animal Planet
> *Discovery HD Theater*
> *History HD*


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13412567
> 
> 
> You could try silicondust's website.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels
> 
> 
> There are entries that will be out of date because channels move around, but you can get an idea where to look and what to look for.
> 
> 
> I doubt someone other than Comcast will have an accurate list. Usually people are motivated in the beginning to put one together, but then over time it gets out of date and they don't bother updating.
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind the subchannel numbering algorithm is not universal and what one tuner calls .1 might be .5 on another tuner.



Thanks. I figured any list wouldn't be 100% accurate, especially during this highly active period.


That's a real drag about the sub-channel numbering, as most of the digital channels appear to be sub-channels of only a handful of parent channels. Hopefully, the sub-channels will at least remain the same on my two Panasonic TV's and the Panasonic DVD Recorder I will be buying. One would hope they use the same basic tuner design in all of their ATSC/QAM tuners.


----------



## mrjam7

so yeah ias i stated earlier i lost channel 757 which is natgeo.... dudes havent been any help but if it means anything one guy said that by summer they were planning on rolling out more hd channels


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13406173
> 
> 
> The reason you're probably seeing the duplicate channels is that they are either doing or getting ready to do digital simulcasting in your area. I don't know what area your are in but I'm seeing the same thing in mine and I know they were getting ready to do simulcasting here but I think they are delaying it until all the areas get upgraded and then they'll worry about that later.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I am aware of analog-digital simulcast. I've had it for quite some time. However, it's the Hi Def streams that are duplicated. If you count the simulcast, then it's triplicated.


----------



## diskus

Downtown Los Gatos has gotten the infamous "flyer".



wooooooo




April 4 - May 20


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13415351
> 
> 
> Yes, I am aware of analog-digital simulcast. I've had it for quite some time. However, it's the Hi Def streams that are duplicated. If you count the simulcast, then it's triplicated.



I'm seeing PSIP data for KNTV on 92.3 now, so looks like Comcast fixed it in a somewhat timely manner. However, it would've been nice if they got it right from the get go.


I'm still seeing KGO/KQED HD on both 110 and 117 though. Also, I forgot to count analog earlier so you could say they're quadruplicated


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/13419142
> 
> 
> I'm seeing PSIP data for KNTV on 92.3 now, so looks like Comcast fixed it in a somewhat timely manner.



Also KBCW now has PSIP data, it's showing up as 44.1







That leaves KICU at 122.1 and KRON at 131.1 as the two QAM-only HD stations without it.


----------



## Keenan

Probably not to date accurate as there are a lot of changes happening to systems in the bay area, but this link(in post below) gives you the ability to look up some of your system details, bandwidth, sub count, etc. Thanks to sansri88 for posting it in the Comcast HD Quality Reduction thread.



> Quote:
> Go here: https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/csb/coals/index.html
> 
> 
> Click on cable search in the left column. Type in your state, and then the type of filing is Annual Cable Operator Report. Look for the one that is your system name (mine is Comcast of New Jersey II). Within the report you can find detailed information on your system.
> 
> 
> You can use your community identifier. It's on your bill. Mine is NJ329. If you search for that CUID, you can get your PSID (physical system ID). Do this to get the PSID:
> 
> 
> 1) Get the CUID off your bill
> 
> 2) Input the CUID into the FCC Identifier.
> 
> 3) For type of filing, look up the signal leakage report.
> 
> 
> It will return results for your CUID. One of the columns on the search results will the the physical system ID. Copy it and go back to search. Then:
> 
> 
> 4) Input the PSID into the PSID box.
> 
> 5) For type of filing look up the Annual Cable Operator Report.
> 
> 
> That should get you the results you're looking for.


----------



## flyingcroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/13416287
> 
> 
> Downtown Los Gatos has gotten the infamous "flyer".
> 
> 
> 
> wooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 4 - May 20




hey Trident,


you got any new flyers abt an upgrade date in the El Camino/Bernardo area? I havent gotten any....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13412786
> 
> 
> I went and read the post. Given that additional information, I think our area must be experimenting and possibly planning full implementation of the 3-per.
> 
> 
> All the recent re-arrangement of channels matches exactly the list bfdtv gave in the other thread (except for the channels we don't receive yet)
> 
> 
> I also noticed 2 unpublished bit-starved 9-10Mbps HD channels at ch24(225MHz) and ch100(651MHz)
> 
> 
> The confusing part for me is apparently Comcast must have already been reducing the PQ for many months even before the recent realignment, because AETV has looked like crap for a while and I just thought it was the source because it was on a 2-per channel and had 19Mbps at its disposal. Now with the chart keenan posted, it seems AETV is supposed to be 18Mbps, but we've had a crappy version of that, which now is stuck in a 3per channel, where you don't notice the reduction in quality as much because it was already reduced before.
> 
> 
> I would say Bay Area is at least experimenting with 3per and likely will implement it. That is based on the realignment of the channel groupings matching what bfdtv posted, unpublished bit-starved HD streams, and information from Mikef5/MrJ that we will be getting new HD channels soon.
> 
> 
> I guess what was not mentioned is along with new HD channels we'd be getting 3-per.
> 
> 
> I bolded all the channels we have today that now match the grouping bfdtv posted. Last month they were in some completely different grouping. I think the 3rd wheel channels match up with the ones we have been promised.
> 
> 
> I think it is a shame they don't fully use the capacity they currently have before reducing PQ. 550 areas are almost all upgraded to 1GHz now. 860MHz has room to spare. 750MHz areas have less room, but they should have enough room for the new channels in the list below.



There's a post by markofmayhem in that thread that goes into some detail on how Comcast distributes these signal. He also mentions Vyyo's ICE system used at the CMC in Denver, this is the system I was referring to earlier. Of note is that some of these channels may be double bounced from provider to the CMC and then back to another sat before reaching the local headends.


Apparently Comcast has started to use an "off-the-shelf" pre-packaged channel provider which apparently has already reduced the quality for some of these channels. Sort of like how we use Comcast for our local channels rather than getting them directly from the station OTA. The Disc/USA/SciFi grouping is one of these pre-packaged blocks.


His post is more informative, and no doubt more accurate, I just hit some of the things I thought were interesting.


Basically, for some of the PQ issues that have been popping up, it's not a local problem, but a problem in how, and from who, the signals are handled prior to getting to the local headends.


So, that would seem to leave Mr. J off the hook.










Comcast Philly, now that's a different story...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13418296


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> News
> 
> Comcast: No HD For MLB Extra Innings
> 
> The cable operator will only show games in standard-def.
> 
> By Swanni
> 
> 
> Washington, D.C. (March 19, 2008) -- Comcast said today that it will not offer any MLB 'Extra Innings' baseball games in High-Definition.
> 
> 
> In Demand, the company that will distribute the pay package of games to cable operators, is expected to offer up to 10 'out-of-market' games a week in HD as well as dozens of others in standard-def.
> 
> 
> However, Comcast told TVPredictions.com today that it will not broadcast the high-def games to its subscribers.
> 
> 
> "Only SD," Comcast spokeswoman Jenni Moyer said.
> 
> 
> Asked why, Moyer said it wasn't because the cable operator didn't have room on its system for the HD games which require more capacity.
> 
> 
> "It's most likely because we don't have an agreement to carry it in HD," she said.
> 
> 
> DIRECTV has said it will offer up to 40 Extra Innings games a week in HD, although the high-def coverage will cost an additional $50 over the standard package of $179.
> 
> 
> Dish Network did not carry the pay package last year and has not announced that it will do so this year, either.
> 
> 
> Cox, Time Warner and Charter will carry the package, but has not announced its HD plans.


 http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastmlb031908.htm


----------



## fender4645

Not a very good spokesperson if you have to say "It's most likely because....".


----------



## nikeykid

well that sucks, i'd be the first paying customer to have EI in HD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13420348
> 
> 
> Not a very good spokesperson if you have to say "It's most likely because....".



I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13419340
> 
> 
> That leaves KICU at 122.1 and KRON at 131.1 as the two QAM-only HD stations without it.



My area has PSIP for those two channels. Actually has had them for the last 6 months and didn't lose them during the recent moves.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13419698
> 
> 
> hey Trident,
> 
> 
> you got any new flyers abt an upgrade date in the El Camino/Bernardo area? I havent gotten any....



Well I got one back in Feb that said Feb 18 to Mar 23, and I haven't gotten anything else since then. Mar 23 is coming soon. So if we don't get upgraded by then we should start asking Comcast.


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13411993
> 
> 
> ... and for us HD fans, Comcast has just taken too long to get with the program.
> 
> 
> As I've said before, I'm more interested in their HSI service now than I am with any HD channels they have/may carry....



ditto for me. a couple weeks ago I had Dish installed and got their DishHD package. I actually think the PQ of Dish is noticeable better on all channels. It's almost like all the channels look as good as HDTheater did at Comcast. I still have Comcast because I wanted to see if I was going to miss ondemand, but you know what.. i've got a DVD/BD player and netflix, so screw it. Probably cancelling Comcast tv this week. Just need to make sure Dish gets my bill right... sneaky bastards, never trust the sales rep










the bottom line is that my tv bill is going from $115 per month to $35 per month, and I have 95% of the channels that I want (in HD!). No CNBC or FSN. Oh well...


I will keep Comcast phone and internet. Although I'm still not convinced the 16Mpbs blast is worth it. Might downgrade it back to 6Mpbs... I can't tell any difference with the stuff I do online


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13422316
> 
> 
> ditto for me. a couple weeks ago I had Dish installed and got their DishHD package. I actually think the PQ of Dish is noticeable better on all channels. It's almost like all the channels look as good as HDTheater did at Comcast. I still have Comcast because I wanted to see if I was going to miss ondemand, but you know what.. i've got a DVD/BD player and netflix, so screw it. Probably cancelling Comcast tv this week. Just need to make sure Dish gets my bill right... sneaky bastards, never trust the sales rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom line is that my tv bill is going from $115 per month to $35 per month, and I have 95% of the channels that I want (in HD!). No CNBC or FSN. Oh well...
> 
> 
> I will keep Comcast phone and internet. Although I'm still not convinced the 16Mpbs blast is worth it. Might downgrade it back to 6Mpbs... I can't tell any difference with the stuff I do online



How does the DishDVR compare to Comcast?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13423592
> 
> 
> How does the DishDVR compare to Comcast?



Smokes it, the Dish DVR is one of the best I've ever used, second only to a TiVo and not by much.


----------



## Eskrimador

Hi my name is Fred from S.F.


I just made the move to HDTV (VIZIO VO47 FHD from Costco)... I hooked up to my regular basic comcast cable and did get good HD channels. Now i've upgraded to the basic HD cable from comcast....


my question is, how come i am not getting certain channels in HD anymore like Sixty Minutes, CBS Morning/Evening News and some other network shows as well...


Can someone please direct me to a link that can explain to me in simple terms? Sorry, I tried following the 191 pages on thos SF HD thread and i'm lost! I apologize for my ignorance too ;p


thanks!


Fred


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13422316
> 
> 
> ditto for me. a couple weeks ago I had Dish installed and got their DishHD package. I actually think the PQ of Dish is noticeable better on all channels. It's almost like all the channels look as good as HDTheater did at Comcast. I still have Comcast because I wanted to see if I was going to miss ondemand, but you know what.. i've got a DVD/BD player and netflix, so screw it. Probably cancelling Comcast tv this week. Just need to make sure Dish gets my bill right... sneaky bastards, never trust the sales rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom line is that my tv bill is going from $115 per month to $35 per month, and I have 95% of the channels that I want (in HD!). No CNBC or FSN. Oh well...
> 
> 
> I will keep Comcast phone and internet. Although I'm still not convinced the 16Mpbs blast is worth it. Might downgrade it back to 6Mpbs... I can't tell any difference with the stuff I do online



Currently I have both Comcast and DirecTV. The combo gives me practically every known HD channel, duplicates of the local HD channels for those times when there's a 3-way or more recording conflict, HSI 6/384, all for about $140 a month.


----------



## wco81

$140 for Comcast or for both?


What kind of Comcast and D* packages? Premium channels? DVRs?


----------



## leftheaded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13423592
> 
> 
> How does the DishDVR compare to Comcast?



i've got the Vip-722, and I love it. but to be honest I have never liked the moto6412 since I got it, so my opinion is probably a bit jaded lol


still, the general consensus seems to be that of what keenan said. it's one of the best and comparable to tivo quality.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/13424277
> 
> 
> $140 for Comcast or for both?
> 
> 
> What kind of Comcast and D* packages? Premium channels? DVRs?



i'm curious about packages too, and are they promotional rates that expire? the main reason i didn't go directv was the 24 month contract and all the extra fees. i've got my dish HD-DVR and another HD receiver all with no extra fees. that was the kicker for me... it's a flat $35/month deal.


one huge caveat to anyone considering such a change though... the sales rep lied to me (or lacked training). when i got my first bill it was chock full of fees that I was repeatedly assured would not be incurred. A THIRD-level rep at dish was finally able to hear my side of the story and credited my account for 1 year of fees, thus giving me the deal I actually signed up for. Bummer about the missed expectations, and now only having the rate for one year, but whatever. Dish almost lost me as fast as they got me. I have no contract with them for this exact reason - I can't stand these companies


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eskrimador* /forum/post/13424146
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Fred from S.F.
> 
> 
> I just made the move to HDTV (VIZIO VO47 FHD from Costco)... I hooked up to my regular basic comcast cable and did get good HD channels. Now i've upgraded to the basic HD cable from comcast....
> 
> 
> my question is, how come i am not getting certain channels in HD anymore like Sixty Minutes, CBS Morning/Evening News and some other network shows as well...
> 
> 
> Can someone please direct me to a link that can explain to me in simple terms? Sorry, I tried following the 191 pages on thos SF HD thread and i'm lost! I apologize for my ignorance too ;p
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Fred



Basically, I think when you hooked up you're regular cable to you're TV it was receiving standard definition and stretching out the picture.


CBS has never broadcast their new programs in HD.


fitprod


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/13424277
> 
> 
> $140 for Comcast or for both?
> 
> 
> What kind of Comcast and D* packages? Premium channels? DVRs?



I'm paying $101 per month to DirecTV for their Total Choice package plus HBO. SHO and the HD Extra Pak. Includes 2 HD-DVRs, they cost $80 for the first and the second one was free. Second one was added later to replace a HR10-250. I was/am a current D* customer.


I'm paying $20 per month for Limited Basic, and $20 for 6/384 HSI for 6 months(intro offer). But, with the HSI I got $230 in rebates via Circuit City - $60 went to cover the cost of the modem, and depending on how you like at it, 7.5 mos of free HSI(which would make my current monthly outlay $120 instead of $140), or about 10 mos of HSI at $20(6 mos)/$44(3.8 mos) which would come out to about $146 average over the 10 mos.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftheaded* /forum/post/13424331
> 
> 
> the main reason i didn't go directv was the 24 month contract and all the extra fees.



That's odd, as it's a well known fact that Dish has way more "nickel and dime" fees than Direct. Five dollars for this. Five dollars for that. It all adds up. You must have some special deal from that third tier CSR.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eskrimador* /forum/post/13424146
> 
> 
> Hi my name is Fred from S.F.
> 
> 
> I just made the move to HDTV (VIZIO VO47 FHD from Costco)... I hooked up to my regular basic comcast cable and did get good HD channels. Now i've upgraded to the basic HD cable from comcast....
> 
> 
> my question is, how come i am not getting certain channels in HD anymore like Sixty Minutes, CBS Morning/Evening News and some other network shows as well...
> 
> 
> Can someone please direct me to a link that can explain to me in simple terms? Sorry, I tried following the 191 pages on thos SF HD thread and i'm lost! I apologize for my ignorance too ;p
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> Fred



KPIX news is definitely broadcasting in HD, i don't know if CBS's network news is in HD yet (i'm young and i work long hours).


as far as whether you are set up correctly, need more information. i think your TV has a QAM tuner. did you plug the cable directly into your tv? if you did, you need to do a channel scan, then tune in to only the digital channels (ie 11.1) to just be able to receive HD signals, but only if the network is actually broadcasting an HD signal at the time you tuned in. not every program is in HD yet.


confused what you mean by upgraded to comcast basic HD - did they give you a motorola box? if you did, you'd need to tune into the 700s channels to get any HD... and again, only if the network is actually broadcasting an HD signal at the time you tuned in.


----------



## nereus

Has anyone else noticed that KPIX periodically loses sync with the decoder in the cable box? By "loses sync", I mean that after a commercial, generally, the image will freeze or all sound will be lost. This always happens after a switch from SD (a commercial or other teaser) back to the HD signal. Switching channels then back resyncs things.


This has been going on for a couple of weeks. I have only noticed the phenomenon with KPIX (channel 705).


----------



## rsra13

 http://www.mercextra.com/blogs/vindu...rvice-stories/ 



> Quote:
> Share your Comcast customer service stories
> 
> 
> By Vindu Goel
> 
> Wednesday, March 19th, 2008 at 1:46 pm in Business, Comcast, Technology, Telecom.
> 
> Digg this del.icio.us
> 
> 
> I'm going to be interviewing Rick Germano, Comcast's new head of customer service, on Friday morning as part of a larger piece I'm doing on the company.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your tales of Comcast service good and bad as well as any feedback that you'd like me to pass on to Rick.
> 
> 
> I'm especially interested in your experiences with the super-fast 16 Mbps Blast Internet service that Comcast recently launched in the Bay Area. How was the ordering/installation experience? Is your Web experience notably faster? Do you think it's worth the money?



So, is Mr J out? or that's a different position?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13427888
> 
> http://www.mercextra.com/blogs/vindu...rvice-stories/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is Mr J out? or that's a different position?



Different position. I'd be interested on what he has to say, I've had correspondence with him ( Mr. Germano ) in the past.... not on my Christmas list










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13428205
> 
> 
> Different position. I'd be interested on what he has to say, I've had correspondence with him ( Mr. Germano ) in the past.... not on my Christmas list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5













Doesn't sound like the guy for customer service head...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13428394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like the guy for customer service head...



If you can remember a long time ago when they first started with the upgrades and the issuing of DVR's this was the guy that said that the 550 MHz areas would not be upgraded in the foreseeable future if ever. They were waiting for some kind of future technology to get the bandwidth for the 550 MHz areas so we could get what everyone else was getting already. Basically we were SOL as far as he was concerned.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace

Looks like my section of LG got upgraded last night! Can't say the line-up is all that thrilling, but there are a few good ones that I didn't have before. And I now have OnDemand, which I'll need to play around with to see how good that is. Good job, Comcast.


----------



## TridentTrinity




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13423948
> 
> 
> Smokes it, the Dish DVR is one of the best I've ever used, second only to a TiVo and not by much.



Okay thanks. This then begs the question of the DirecTV DVR as they seem to have the most HD channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13429553
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. This then begs the question of the DirecTV DVR as they seem to have the most HD channels.



There are more appropriate threads to answer this question. The folks at Comcast are probably already displeased with me.







Probably why I'm still not upgraded.










But, it's fairly common knowledge that the current Comcast DVR offerings are a lowest common denominator/basic functionality DVR solution. They get the job done in reasonably efficient fashion, but that's it. One of the very huge drawbacks to the Comcast DVR is it's extremely limited storage capacity.


When you get into the TiVo(cable-OTA), DirecTV and Dish DVRs, your into a whole different world of DVR'ing.


I suggest you look in the HDTV Recorder forum, specifically the below link for the D* DVR,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931226


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13428814
> 
> 
> If you can remember a long time ago when they first started with the upgrades and the issuing of DVR's this was the guy that said that the 550 MHz areas would not be upgraded in the foreseeable future if ever. They were waiting for some kind of future technology to get the bandwidth for the 550 MHz areas so we could get what everyone else was getting already. Basically we were SOL as far as he was concerned.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I do recall that, in fact, I think that's when I signed up for Dish, I wasn't going to wait for Comcast to bring me TNT-HD so I could see the NBA in HD. This was like 3+ years ago??


Note to Comcast: _We still don't have TNT-HD here in Santa Rosa, at least in most all of the city._


----------



## fender4645

I've actually had good interactions with Rick Germano. Light years ago when Comcast was first rolling out the HD DVR's, he personally called my local Comcast office and had them come out and install it for me a few days before they were available to the public. I can't remember why...I think because it was delayed by a good year in the Bay Area and I kept bugging him about it.


Edit: I should look back in the archived thread and see if I can find my "ecstatic" post...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13429823
> 
> 
> I've actually had good interactions with Rick Germano. Light years ago when Comcast was first rolling out the HD DVR's, he personally called my local Comcast office and had them come out and install it for me a few days before they were available to the public. I can't remember why...I think because it was delayed by a good year in the Bay Area and I kept bugging him about it.
> 
> 
> Edit: I should look back in the archived thread and see if I can find my "ecstatic" post...



The time I dealt with him was when he was Regional Senior Vice President, for Comcast and yes, I saved those emails just for nostalgic reasons, just so I can remind myself that it could've been a lot worse.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TridentTrinity

Just went home for lunch and I'm upgraded! Woo hoo! Finally Comcast delivers just in time. I'm in the Bernardo El Camino area. Time for a nice HD filled weekend.


----------



## Keenan

There's supposed to be a free preview weekend for HBO starting today. Anyone getting it? It's not happening up here, yet.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13427888
> 
> http://www.mercextra.com/blogs/vindu...rvice-stories/
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Share your Comcast customer service stories
> 
> 
> I’m going to be interviewing Rick Germano, Comcast’s new head of customer service, on Friday morning as part of a larger piece I’m doing on the company.
> 
> 
> I’d love to hear your tales of Comcast service — good and bad — as well as any feedback that you’d like me to pass on to Rick.
> 
> _*I’m especially interested in your experiences with the super-fast 16 Mbps Blast Internet service*_ that Comcast recently launched in the Bay Area. How was the ordering/installation experience? Is your Web experience notably faster? Do you think it’s worth the money?
> 
> 
> So, is Mr J out? or that's a different position?



Why not ask him about the issues with the lousy DVR and recent news of picture quality reduction? This is their core business and more important to most of us than internet service.


-Dave


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, The 5 FCC commissioners will be meeting at Stanford on April 17th holding a public meeting on Broadband Network Management Practices aka Comcast's traffic shaping policies.


Folks from this list who are interested in the topic should plan to attend and make their opinions heard.


You could even bring up how Comcast is degrading HD quality by packing 3 HD signals in 1 6 Mhz channel while you are at it - I think a number of the commissioners would be very interested in hearing about it, and all 5 will be there in person.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13431283
> 
> 
> BTW, The 5 FCC commissioners will be meeting at Stanford on April 17th holding a public meeting on Broadband Network Management Practices aka Comcast's traffic shaping policies.
> 
> 
> Folks from this list who are interested in the topic should plan to attend and make their opinions heard.
> 
> 
> You could even bring up how Comcast is degrading HD quality by packing 3 HD signals in 1 6 Mhz channel while you are at it - I think a number of the commissioners would be very interested in hearing about it, and all 5 will be there in person.



Well Mike, while you're at it why not ask the FCC Commissioners about this article about the SatCo's and their picture quality.....
http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leID=CA6543480 

seems like the FCC is showing a sense of bias when it comes to fair competition between what's required of cable and not required by the SatCo's. This is the part that jacks my jaw....


> Quote:
> The National Association of Broadcasters, which did not return requests for comment, is probably going to be unhappy because the FCC plans to allow DirecTV and Dish to down convert broadcasters’ HD signals to a less pristine picture resolution for several years.
> 
> 
> The satellite giants—which combined serve about 30 million pay-TV subscribers—convinced FCC officials that they lacked the channel capacity to provide every eligible station in HD immediately. They insisted that they needed several years to prepare for a full HD carriage requirement



While people jump on cable for trying to get the most out of the bandwidth they have, it seems the SatCo's only need to cry to the FCC to get what they want. Seems fair to me.... don't you think ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13431473
> 
> 
> Well Mike, while you're at it why not ask the FCC Commissioners about this article about the SatCo's and their picture quality.....
> http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leID=CA6543480
> 
> seems like the FCC is showing a sense of bias when it comes to fair competition between what's required of cable and not required by the SatCo's. This is the part that jacks my jaw....
> 
> 
> While people jump on cable for trying to get the most out of the bandwidth they have, it seems the SatCo's only need to cry to the FCC to get what they want. Seems fair to me.... don't you think ???



I'm confused, are you saying cable should be allowed to degrade HD locals or that SatCos should not?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13431473
> 
> 
> Well Mike, while you're at it why not ask the FCC Commissioners about this article about the SatCo's and their picture quality.....
> http://www.multichannel.com/index.as...leID=CA6543480
> 
> seems like the FCC is showing a sense of bias when it comes to fair competition between what's required of cable and not required by the SatCo's. This is the part that jacks my jaw....
> 
> 
> 
> While people jump on cable for trying to get the most out of the bandwidth they have, it seems the SatCo's only need to cry to the FCC to get what they want. Seems fair to me.... don't you think ???
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



First off, the DBS guys can now carry the SD versions of the HD locals in a bunch of obscure markets for a few more years until more satcom capacity is online. Basically, they are not going to have to carry some independent religious TV station in whackyourbutt,TX in HD and waste their satcom capacity to do so. Local users who care about these stations can use an OTA antenna and pick up that signal and experience in HD. The DBS guys already carry all the major locals in major markets in full HD. In this area it just means that KRON might not get carried in full HD...  But as I said, local OTA will work just fine.


However, DirecTV is not downrezzing A&E, NGC, etc..., all NATIONAL channels that have no local OTA option. If Comcast downrezzs it, I cannot just stick an antenna out and pick up A&E the way it's supposed to be.


This is an apples and oranges comparison.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13431655
> 
> 
> I'm confused, are you saying cable should be allowed to degrade HD locals or that SatCos should not?



Now I'm confused... you're just kidding me right







???

Neither one should be allowed to do it but if you allow one you should allow the same thing for the other. I'm just tired of the FCC boning cable and bending over backwards for the SatCo's. What's good for the goose is good for the gander

If you read the entire article, the FCC has already voted on letting the SatCo's down-rez their HD and the vote was unanimous ..... I see HD-Lite making a come back ....

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## davisdog

seems like I remember Comcast making fun of Directv for having an inferior HD Signal a while back...hmmm...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13431778
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused... you're just kidding me right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> Neither one should be allowed to do it but if you allow one you should allow the same thing for the other. I'm just tired of the FCC boning cable and bending over backwards for the SatCo's. What's good for the goose is good for the gander
> 
> If you read the entire article, the FCC has already voted on letting the SatCo's down-rez their HD and the vote was unanimous ..... I see HD-Lite making a come back ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Actually, it's more a case of the playing field being evened out, cable has been able to do pretty much whatever they wanted since 1996. Now that somebody in Washington is paying attention, cable is crying foul. Spare me...


Keep in mind, cable does not do HD in every market yet either.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13431714
> 
> 
> First off, the DBS guys can now carry the SD versions of the HD locals in a bunch of obscure markets for a few more years until more satcom capacity is online. Basically, they are not going to have to carry some independent religious TV station in whackyourbutt,TX in HD and waste their satcom capacity to do so. Local users who care about these stations can use an OTA antenna and pick up that signal and experience in HD. The DBS guys already carry all the major locals in major markets in full HD. In this area it just means that KRON might not get carried in full HD...  But as I said, local OTA will work just fine.
> 
> 
> However, DirecTV is not downrezzing A&E, NGC, etc..., all NATIONAL channels that have no local OTA option. If Comcast downrezzs it, I cannot just stick an antenna out and pick up A&E the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> This is an apples and oranges comparison.



It's not apples and oranges.. If one can do it then all should be able to do it. Separate rules for companies is bias in my opinion especially when it favors one over the other. Does the Satco's carry those local channels in analog ?? No, but cable has to and has to long after the broadcasters stop broadcasting the analog signal. Why doesn't the Satco's have to do the same thing ??


Stick an antenna up, yeah that would go over real big but if they allow the Satco's to do that then cable should be allowed to do it also.


I don't understand the problem with, " When rules are made they apply to everyone not just the ones we like or want to help ".


To say they don't have the capacity to carry all HD in the areas is B.S., Directv just launched another satellite for added capacity and Dish is suppose to launch one soon also. I believe their commercials say they have the most HD channels, more than Comcast. So if they mismanage their bandwidth, so they don't have enough to do all the local HD or the local must carrys like cable is required to, that is their problem and it's the same problem that cable has to deal with.... Do you get a lot of channels at the expense of picture quality or do you try and maintain picture quality by staying within the limits of the available bandwidth. Directv went in the direction of getting a lot of channels and now cries because they don't have the bandwidth left do to the same thing that cable is required to do.


Make the rules apply to everyone and let the market decide on what product the customers want.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13431283
> 
> 
> BTW, The 5 FCC commissioners will be meeting at Stanford on April 17th holding a public meeting on Broadband Network Management Practices aka Comcast's traffic shaping policies.
> 
> 
> Folks from this list who are interested in the topic should plan to attend and make their opinions heard.
> 
> 
> You could even bring up how Comcast is degrading HD quality by packing 3 HD signals in 1 6 Mhz channel while you are at it - I think a number of the commissioners would be very interested in hearing about it, and all 5 will be there in person.



We should probably get there on April 1st or thereabouts to make sure we actually get in, can't have Comcast filling up all the seats with their employees.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13431962
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more a case of the playing field being evened out, cable has been able to do pretty much whatever they wanted since 1996. Now that somebody in Washington is paying attention, cable is crying foul. Spare me...



Never said cable was spotless and that they haven't done things in the past that sucked but the recent rulings by the FCC doesn't make it right now to favor one over the other. The FCC, along time ago should have done something to reel them in but to totally favor one part of the industry over another is wrong now as it was in the past to favor cable.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13431792
> 
> 
> seems like I remember Comcast making fun of Directv for having an inferior HD Signal a while back...hmmm...



Hasn't even been a year, oh well, they can scrap all that advertisement now.


As I've said before, I'd love to see SciFi-HD on Comcast to compare it to DirecTV as the DirecTV feed looks absolutely spectacular, I've never seen any of the issues that have been reported about that 3-per channel in some other threads.


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13432054
> 
> 
> Hasn't even been a year, oh well, they can scrap all that advertisement now.
> 
> 
> As I've said before, I'd love to see SciFi-HD on Comcast to compare it to DirecTV as the DirecTV feed looks absolutely spectacular, I've never seen any of the issues that have been reported about that 3-per channel in some other threads.



Speaking of SciFi...anyone have a good guess when we will get it?


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13313986
> 
> 
> Here's a scan of the card. I had to crop it but the pertinent info is there.



This post shows a program card for SciFi HD but it doesnt give in any date? IS there anymore info on this?


----------



## flyingcroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TridentTrinity* /forum/post/13430637
> 
> 
> Just went home for lunch and I'm upgraded! Woo hoo! Finally Comcast delivers just in time. I'm in the Bernardo El Camino area. Time for a nice HD filled weekend.





wow...cant wait to get home from work.......


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13432190
> 
> 
> This post shows a program card for SciFi HD but it doesnt give in any date? IS there anymore info on this?


*Mr. J, you out there? We NEED our sci-fi HD on April 4.*


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13432651
> 
> *Mr. J, you out there? We NEED our sci-fi HD on April 4.*



I concur...


----------



## walk

3 HD channels on 1 6mhz channel isn't the end of the world, either.


If one or two of them are 720p channels, and they use good rate-shaping, we shouldn't see much if any degradation the vast majority of the time. 6mhz is 38Mpbs and while technically one channel can use half that (19Mbps) I doubt the average rate is nearly that high on most channels. Most of the stuff I record (MPEG2-TS via Firewire) averages around 10Mbps. 38Mpbs divided by 3 is 12.66Mbps - and if they use rate-shaping that allows one channel to briefly use more than that during peaks - assuming two or all three of the channels don't need peak output at the same time... things shouldn't turn to mush.


I guess we'll see. I think Comcast knows which side of the HD toast their bread is buttered. I'd switch to satellite pretty quick if I thought the PQ was better AND they had more channels AND it was cheaper...


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13432039
> 
> 
> Never said cable was spotless and that they haven't done things in the past that sucked but the recent rulings by the FCC doesn't make it right now to favor one over the other. The FCC, along time ago should have done something to reel them in but to totally favor one part of the industry over another is wrong now as it was in the past to favor cable.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Cable's track record of consumer support, from pricing to programming, has inarguably been far worse than DBS, historically. It's that simple.


Of course, I'm still a Comcast customer. But, if DirecTV had TVJapan, I'd be gone in a nanosecond. More HD. Better hardware. And MUCH lower prices.


But, this isn't a Comcast vs. DBS thread.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13433074
> 
> 
> I'd switch to satellite pretty quick if I thought the PQ was better AND they had more channels AND it was cheaper...



Ummmm. It is, they do, and it is.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13433074
> 
> 
> 3 HD channels on 1 6mhz channel isn't the end of the world, either.
> 
> 
> If one or two of them are 720p channels, and they use good rate-shaping, we shouldn't see much if any degradation the vast majority of the time. 6mhz is 38Mpbs and while technically one channel can use half that (19Mbps) I doubt the average rate is nearly that high on most channels. Most of the stuff I record (MPEG2-TS via Firewire) averages around 10Mbps. 38Mpbs divided by 3 is 12.66Mbps - and if they use rate-shaping that allows one channel to briefly use more than that during peaks - assuming two or all three of the channels don't need peak output at the same time... things shouldn't turn to mush.
> 
> 
> I guess we'll see. I think Comcast knows which side of the HD toast their bread is buttered. I'd switch to satellite pretty quick if I thought the PQ was better AND they had more channels AND it was cheaper...



No, it's not the end of the world. But, keep in mind that SciFi-HD, USA-HD and Discovery-HD are all 1080i channels, and they're all MPEG2. Something is going to give the way Comcast is distributing them and it's going to be PQ.


Wait until you get some tennis on USA-HD, some wrestling on SciFi and some action animal sequences on Disc-HD, all at the same time, it ain't going to be pretty.


Oh yeah, the current PQ from DirecTV is every bit as good as Comcast, apparently better on some channels, although I can't verify that as I still don't have any more HD from Comcast here than I did 4+ years ago.


Comcast has just done too little, too late, now they're trying to play catch-up and they're cutting corners.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13432039
> 
> 
> Never said cable was spotless and that they haven't done things in the past that sucked but the recent rulings by the FCC doesn't make it right now to favor one over the other. The FCC, along time ago should have done something to reel them in but to totally favor one part of the industry over another is wrong now as it was in the past to favor cable.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



As Keenan pointed out, Cable doesn't carry all the locals in HD either. They would burn a ton of network capacity (that they don't have) in doing so, and it would make no sense.


Cutting corners on HD quality is not good. Esp if you are bunching together a bunch of 1080i signals, and not using very good gear to do the transrating, as it appears Comcast is doing.


I talked with a friend of mine who does a lot of work with the FCC, and this issue isn't on their radar at all yet, so I think it would be great to bring it up at Stanford next month. It really could have quite an impact.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13433158
> 
> 
> No, it's not the end of the world. But, keep in mind that SciFi-HD, USA-HD and Discovery-HD are all 1080i channels, and they're all MPEG2. Something is going to give the way Comcast is distributing them and it's going to be PQ.
> 
> 
> Wait until you get some tennis on USA-HD, some wrestling on SciFi and some action animal sequences on Disc-HD, all at the same time, it ain't going to be pretty.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the current PQ from DirecTV is every bit as good as Comcast, apparently better on some channels, although I can't verify that as I still don't have any more HD from Comcast here than I did 4+ years ago.
> 
> 
> Comcast has just done too little, too late, now they're trying to play catch-up and they're cutting corners.



Rather than playing all these silly games they should just move a block of 10 analog channels to digital and just be done with it. This isn't that hard a problem to solve, but they keep trying to do things around the edges rather than get to the core of the problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13433578
> 
> 
> Rather than playing all these silly games they should just move a block of 10 analog channels to digital and just be done with it. This isn't that hard a problem to solve, but they keep trying to do things around the edges rather than get to the core of the problem.



Now on that point I agree with you 1000 per cent. Drop the bandwidth wasting analog channels and be done with it but the FCC is requiring that cable carry those analog channels and if I remember right for at least 3 years after the analog shut off date. If the Satco's had to carry those same channels you'd hear a scream all the way to the FCC's front door.


Another problem with moving analog channels to the digital tier is the contracts that cable has with the program providers. They still think analog gives them the most band for their buck. Until those contracts can be renegotiated and allowed to be moved to the digital tier we're stuck with them or when they realize there is no analog anymore after Feb of next year.


All I'm trying to say is the rules should apply to all providers the same. What a provider did in the past is in the past and you can't do anything about what happened in the past but you can on what will happen in the future.


You want more HD channels, then get rid of analog, that's the easiest and most cost effective way of getting more bandwidth without a big investment in equipment or outlay of cash. Plus it would put off until later the use of other bandwidth saving strategies like 3 channels muxed into one with rate shaping or the use of SDV or mpeg4 compression. If you don't you will see these strategies put to use, you're already seeing rate shaping and SDV being tested in some areas ( Time Warner is using SDV big time in their system ) and it's only a matter of time before it gets here and used if it isn't already.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434162
> 
> 
> Now on that point I agree with you 1000 per cent. Drop the bandwidth wasting analog channels and be done with it but the FCC is requiring that cable carry those analog channels and if I remember right for at least 3 years after the analog shut off date.



I doubt very much if the FCC is requiring they carry Animal Planet and Comedy Central on the analog spectrum. I'm pretty sure the only thing they are required to carry that way are OTA locals, public access, and community channels.


If they moved all national channels to digital, it would free up enough bandwidth to add as many HD nationals as DirecTV, Dish's Voom channels, HDNet and Movies, and still have room left over.


----------



## fender4645

I should kick myself for using Wikipedia as a source but I'm too lazy to search for a better one. According to this , Comcast has a total of 24.2 million cable customers, 14.7 of which are digital cable customers. That leaves almost 10 million customers who watch analog channels only. So I don't think it's that easy to just move those channels to the digital spectrum without ticking a whole bunch of people off.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13434270
> 
> 
> I doubt very much if the FCC is requiring they carry Animal Planet and Comedy Central on the analog spectrum. I'm pretty sure the only thing they are required to carry that way are OTA locals, public access, and community channels.
> 
> 
> If they moved all national channels to digital, it would free up enough bandwidth to add as many HD nationals as DirecTV, Dish's Voom channels, HDNet and Movies, and still have room left over.



You still have the problem with existing contracts and yes the program providers still think analog is where they should invest their advertising dollars. Cable can't move them to digital until those contracts either expire or are renegotiated.


I'd love to drop them all and go strictly digital. If they need a box for the core channels give it to them. The government is giving rebates so you could get a cheap QAM tuner/converter and you'll get the core channels and cable could go all digital now. The writing is on the wall, analog is going away but IMHO not fast enough.


As far as how much bandwidth will be gained, I think you're being a little optimistic about how much could be gained, like I'm being overly pessimistic on the affect analog has on cable but I think we both agree analog has to go away for cable to be able to compete with the Satcos, I just think it should go now and not later and go away completely and I don't want cable to have to use some compression scheme or rate shaping to get more bandwidth and screw up picture quality.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13434302
> 
> 
> I should kick myself for using Wikipedia as a source but I'm too lazy to search for a better one. According to this , Comcast has a total of 24.2 million cable customers, 14.7 of which are digital cable customers. That leaves almost 10 million customers who watch analog channels only. So I don't think it's that easy to just move those channels to the digital spectrum without ticking a whole bunch of people off.



I remember when it was just the other way around, more analog than digital. Then it made sense to keep analog because the advertisers put their money in the biggest market but now with more digital customers than analog and analog going away next year....


So what should we do ?? Wait until there is no analog signals being broadcasted but make cable keep them on their system because people don't want to change ?? But ***** at cable for not having more HD channels or screwing up picture quality because some people want analog for what ever reason they have ?? Eventually they will have no other choice but to switch everyone to digital if not you will see SDV used by other providers other than Time Warner, they'll have no other choice.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## curtis82

Hello to all, My name is curtis and Im from San Ramon. I've been an avid reader of this forum for the past few months but i just recieved some valuable information regarding the new hd channel additions in our area so I decided to register and post something for the first time. My best friend works for Comcast as a repair CSR and he mentioned that all the folks there recieved a communication today with the list of the channels and the launch date so here's a quick rundown:


Sci-Fi HD - Channel 736

FOOD Network HD - Channel 747

Animal Planet HD - Channel 751

TLC HD - Channel 752

CNN HD - Channel 759


Launch date :april 15th


This will be available to all customers in rebuild areas ( 750 systems) who at least have the digital starter package. We're supposed to have mgs sent to our cable box's over the next few weeks to make people aware of the change. Hope this info is helpfull to all who were curious.


Curtis


----------



## Keenan

I bet they'll be 3-packed like the below.


Discovery Channel - 1080i

SciFi - 1080i (new)

USA - 1080i


Food - 1080i (new)

NatGeo - 720p

UHD - 1080i


A&E - 1080i

HGTV - 1080i

Starz - 1080i


Cinemax - 1080i

HBO - 1080i

TLC - 1080i (new)


Animal Planet - 1080i (new)

Discovery HD Theater - 1080

History HD - 720p


CNN-HD(1080i) hasn't been mentioned as being a 3-pak channel AFAIK, be funny if it was a news channel that was left unmolested.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/13434488
> 
> 
> Hello to all, My name is curtis and Im from San Ramon. I've been an avid reader of this forum for the past few months but i just recieved some valuable information regarding the new hd channel additions in our area so I decided to register and post something for the first time. My best friend works for Comcast as a repair CSR and he mentioned that all the folks there recieved a communication today with the list of the channels and the launch date so here's a quick rundown:
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 736
> 
> FOOD Network HD - Channel 747
> 
> Animal Planet HD - Channel 751
> 
> TLC HD - Channel 752
> 
> CNN HD - Channel 759
> 
> 
> Launch date :april 15th
> 
> 
> This will be available to all customers in rebuild areas ( 750 systems) who at least have the digital starter package. We're supposed to have mgs sent to our cable box's over the next few weeks to make people aware of the change. Hope this info is helpfull to all who were curious.
> 
> 
> Curtis



I guess my prediction was well on the dot :-D:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13383944
> 
> 
> Based on what our friends over in Sacramento are receiving on March 31, I will guess we will get the following in our area:
> 
> 
> Food Network HD
> 
> Sci-Fi HD
> 
> Animal Planet HD
> 
> TLC HD
> 
> CNN HD
> 
> 
> They are also scheduled to get AMC HD....maybe we'll see it too


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434323
> 
> 
> The government is giving rebates so you could get a cheap QAM tuner/converter and you'll get the core channels and cable could go all digital now.



The government specifically is *not* giving rebates for QAM tuners. QAM tuners are not on the list that qualify for the rebate.


Only ATSC/8VSB tuners.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434162
> 
> 
> Now on that point I agree with you 1000 per cent. Drop the bandwidth wasting analog channels and be done with it but the FCC is requiring that cable carry those analog channels and if I remember right for at least 3 years after the analog shut off date. If the Satco's had to carry those same channels you'd hear a scream all the way to the FCC's front door.



The analog carry requirements go away if the cable company goes all digital (and obviously provides digital receiving equipment to their subscribers)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434370
> 
> 
> I remember when it was just the other way around, more analog than digital. Then it made sense to keep analog because the advertisers put their money in the biggest market but now with more digital customers than analog and analog going away next year....
> 
> 
> So what should we do ?? Wait until there is no analog signals being broadcasted but make cable keep them on their system because people don't want to change ?? But ***** at cable for not having more HD channels or screwing up picture quality because some people want analog for what ever reason they have ?? Eventually they will have no other choice but to switch everyone to digital if not you will see SDV used by other providers other than Time Warner, they'll have no other choice.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I too remember when the numbers were the other the way around. However just because a customer is using digital doesn't mean they're using HD. The basis of this discussion is that Comcast should move analog channels to the digital spectrum to make room for HD channels. My guess is half of those 14.7 million customers are viewing on HD-capable sets (if someone has a number here, please do tell). So if my guess is right, there are 7.3 million customers who would benefit from moving channels from analog to digital, 10 million who would not want that to happen, and 7.3 million who could care less.


I'm just playing devil's advocate here. I'm one of the 7.3 million who would love to see the analog channels go away. But also as Mike pointed out, it's probably the contracts that are keeping channels in analog because the network advertisers don't want to lose 10 million potential targets.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434370
> 
> 
> I remember when it was just the other way around, more analog than digital. Then it made sense to keep analog because the advertisers put their money in the biggest market but now with more digital customers than analog and analog going away next year....



That's the whole point. There is some threshold where enough of the analog customers have migrated to digital that it makes sense to force the move. For other technology it is usually around 80-20 or 90-10. At that point, the cost of the older system outweight its benefits.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434323
> 
> 
> The government is giving rebates so you could get a cheap QAM tuner/converter and you'll get the core channels and cable could go all digital now.



They are? Is this in addition to the coupons they've been issuing for ATSC converters?


Analog OTA is going away soon. EVERYBODY without a digital-capable TV will require an ATSC converter box, which the gov't is assisting with.


Yet, they are gving the cableco's an extra 3 years to convert. WTF? That's some BS right there. They should have to convert at the same time. They already have el cheapo basic QAM converters in the field. (They installed them in my mom's apt in FL, even though she doesn't subscribe to the digital tier channels, for like $2 per month.) The gov't should mandate that cable be required to switchover to all-digital by the same date as OTA. They could start installing those converters now.


----------



## clau

I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, near Las Palmas Park, not yet upgraded. Right now all the channels are out, but internet is still working, at the same DL frequency (549 MHz). Hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/13434488
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 736
> 
> FOOD Network HD - Channel 747
> 
> Animal Planet HD - Channel 751
> 
> TLC HD - Channel 752
> 
> CNN HD - Channel 759
> 
> 
> Launch date :april 15th



Thanks Curtis! That pretty much rounds out the HD package for me.


The timing of the additions pretty much explains the recent 3-channel grouping and channel number reallocation, as well.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13436924
> 
> 
> They are? Is this in addition to the coupons they've been issuing for ATSC converters?
> 
> 
> Analog OTA is going away soon. EVERYBODY without a digital-capable TV will require an ATSC converter box, which the gov't is assisting with.
> 
> 
> Yet, they are gving the cableco's an extra 3 years to convert. WTF? That's some BS right there. They should have to convert at the same time. They already have el cheapo basic QAM converters in the field. (They installed them in my mom's apt in FL, even though she doesn't subscribe to the digital tier channels, for like $2 per month.) The gov't should mandate that cable be required to switchover to all-digital by the same date as OTA. They could start installing those converters now.



Gary,


The cable industry wants to convert to all digital it's the FCC that requires them to continue to carry the analog channels past the broadcast cutoff date, unless a cable company can go all digital before 2009 then they don't have to carry those analog channels but with the latest discussion it seems people want their analog channels to be carried forever whether or not it affects the rest of the customer base or not. I'm with you, drop analog now, give them the boxes if they need it and move on to the digital age. I want more HD channels but not at the expense of picture quality and this would be the most cost effective way to do it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13434323
> 
> 
> As far as how much bandwidth will be gained, I think you're being a little optimistic about how much could be gained...



Really? You don't think that losing 40 or so analog channels would provide the kind of gains I referred to?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13436924
> 
> 
> Yet, they are gving the cableco's an extra 3 years to convert. WTF? That's some BS right there. They should have to convert at the same time.



Unless something's changed, Cable Co's are NOT bound by the conversion and can continue to use analog for as long as they want. In fact, I believe Comcast has already stated it will continue to have at least some channels on analog well after OTA goes digital (maybe that's what you were thinking of).


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13437027
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> The cable industry wants to convert to all digital it's the FCC that requires them to continue to carry the analog channels past the broadcast cutoff date...



You don't think the cableco's bitched and moaned to get that extra 3 years? If they wanted to convert now, they simply would. They could give every basic customer a basic QAM converter. And, they can add a digital tier equivalent to the expanded package, and have the expanded customers get standard digital converters.


BUT...they'd rather have the extra time to spread the cost across many more fiscal quarters, so that it looks good on the balance sheet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/13434488
> 
> 
> Hello to all, My name is curtis and Im from San Ramon. I've been an avid reader of this forum for the past few months but i just recieved some valuable information regarding the new hd channel additions in our area so I decided to register and post something for the first time. My best friend works for Comcast as a repair CSR and he mentioned that all the folks there recieved a communication today with the list of the channels and the launch date so here's a quick rundown:
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 736
> 
> FOOD Network HD - Channel 747
> 
> Animal Planet HD - Channel 751
> 
> TLC HD - Channel 752
> 
> CNN HD - Channel 759
> 
> 
> Launch date :april 15th
> 
> 
> This will be available to all customers in rebuild areas ( 750 systems) who at least have the digital starter package. We're supposed to have mgs sent to our cable box's over the next few weeks to make people aware of the change. Hope this info is helpfull to all who were curious.
> 
> 
> Curtis



Thanks Curtis for posting this. I just received an email from Mr. J. confirming your post as being accurate.


Finally, the SciFi-HD and the Food Network HD ( the old lady will like that one







)


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Too bad it's not in time for the season premiere.


----------



## rjcrum

With all the action around Bernardo/ECR, I need to check when I get home tonight and see if I have the new channels (near Bernardo/Fremont).


Since I have never had all the "cool, extra" HD channels, a stupid question re: the addition of Sci-Fi HD. Does it carry the same show lineup as the "regular" Sci-Fi channel? In other words, will Sci-Fi HD have BSG at the same time as the regular channel, but in HD? Or is Sci-FI HD a separate schedule, and showing older BSG episodes, like UHD evidently does?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13437502
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not in time for the season premiere.



Darn, you're right.... maybe it will be on OnDemand so we can see it later. Of course some people can see it on Directv..... Jim ???


I don't like the April 15th date either, seems like something else happens that day but I don't want to TAX my mind over it. Hope it's not an omen










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcrum* /forum/post/13437611
> 
> 
> With all the action around Bernardo/ECR, I need to check when I get home tonight and see if I have the new channels (near Bernardo/Fremont).
> 
> 
> Since I have never had all the "cool, extra" HD channels, a stupid question re: the addition of Sci-Fi HD. Does it carry the same show lineup as the "regular" Sci-Fi channel? In other words, will Sci-Fi HD have BSG at the same time as the regular channel, but in HD? Or is Sci-FI HD a separate schedule, and showing older BSG episodes, like UHD evidently does?



SciFi-HD is a simulcast of the standard def channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13437636
> 
> 
> Darn, you're right.... maybe it will be on OnDemand so we can see it later. Of course some people can see it on Directv..... Jim ???
> 
> 
> I don't like the April 15th date either, seems like something else happens that day but I don't want to TAX my mind over it. Hope it's not an omen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You'll miss the first 2 eps in fact. It looks like they're replaying the previous week ahead of the current episode so you might only miss one, you'll have to check the schedule.

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/ind...2008&feed_req= 


I, of course, will not miss a single one in HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13437704
> 
> 
> You'll miss the first 2 eps in fact. It looks like they're replaying the previous week ahead of the current episode so you might only miss one, you'll have to check the schedule.
> 
> http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/ind...2008&feed_req=
> 
> 
> I, of course, will not miss a single one in HD.



I've become addicted to this series. I was a fan of the old series and I had thought they'd screw this one up or I'd be constantly comparing the two but they've done a really good job with it and like I said, it's addicting. The Tivo's going to get a real work out just keeping up with what I watch now, good thing I now have the time to do that.










I vote we all go to Keenan's house for a BattleStar Galactica premier party !!










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

satellite still scale down to 1400x1080 or so?


so far, we don't even have half those channels, not sure where that came from. until we see the results, well I'm not ready to abandon ship just yet...


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13437175
> 
> 
> ... If they wanted to convert now, they simply would. They could give every basic customer a basic QAM converter. And, they can add a digital tier equivalent to the expanded package, and have the expanded customers get standard digital converters. ...



That change forces QAM people (like me) with expanded basic and no STB's to get a converter for every TV in the house, and would severely limit my current DVR. If Comcast had real support for CableCards, I would also vote for going all digital. As it is, I don't mind a little delay


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13437995
> 
> 
> satellite still scale down to 1400x1080 or so?
> 
> 
> so far, we don't even have half those channels, not sure where that came from. until we see the results, well I'm not ready to abandon ship just yet...



No. Certainly DirecTV is not doing that on their MPEG4 channels. This is consistent with people are seeing, but also what some friends of mine who work down in El Segundo have told me.


And with a good launch and orbital insertion of DirecTV 11, expect a TON more non-transrated HD to show up soon as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13437995
> 
> 
> satellite still scale down to 1400x1080 or so?
> 
> 
> so far, we don't even have half those channels, not sure where that came from. until we see the results, well I'm not ready to abandon ship just yet...



If they are, it sure doesn't show, SciFi has looked outstanding to me. Viewing Stargate Atlantis, I've never seen any motion blocking, and during scenes inside Atlantis, the detail is incredible. I've paused at scenes like in the well-lit botany lab and just stared at how good it looked.


Now, BSG is shot differently, much darker, and it may not have that crystal clear look of Stargate, but it will definitely look better than the SD channel.


Hopefully you'll have that quality from Comcast, but it doesn't appears that's in the cards.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13437704
> 
> 
> You'll miss the first 2 eps in fact. It looks like they're replaying the previous week ahead of the current episode so you might only miss one, you'll have to check the schedule.
> 
> http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/ind...2008&feed_req=
> 
> 
> I, of course, will not miss a single one in HD.



It looks like they're replaying the first one a week later (which is still before the 15th), but not any other ones. Maybe someone will accidentally turn it on a few days early...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13438095
> 
> 
> No. Certainly DirecTV is not doing that on their MPEG4 channels. This is consistent with people are seeing, but also what some friends of mine who work down in El Segundo have told me.
> 
> 
> And with a good launch and orbital insertion of DirecTV 11, expect a TON more non-transrated HD to show up soon as well.



(Did you get my PM?)


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13436982
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale 94087, near Las Palmas Park, not yet upgraded. Right now all the channels are out, but internet is still working, at the same DL frequency (549 MHz). Hopefully that is a good sign.



Sure would be nice if I got home from work today to find I've been upgraded. But I'm not expecting it. The flyer I received a week and a half ago said April 10th through May 13th. It's not even April yet, so I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if I'm upgraded before May 13th.


Is there anyone in a recently upgraded area that can comment on what time of the day they started receiving new channels? Or is Comcast typically "flipping the switch" in the middle of the night?


----------



## mrjam7

well if anyone read not only did i get my nat geo channel back we also get starz channels and the on demand stuff.... which is good the got some HD stuff


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13437027
> 
> 
> The cable industry wants to convert to all digital it's the FCC that requires them to continue to carry the analog channels past the broadcast cutoff date, unless a cable company can go all digital before 2009 then they don't have to carry those analog channels
> 
> ...
> 
> but with the latest discussion it seems people want their analog channels to be carried forever whether or not it affects the rest of the customer base or not.



That makes no sense. Cable industry wants to convert to all digital. FCC says you have an advantage to go all digital by 2009 because in that case, you *don't* need to carry analog an additional 3-years. Yet in the same breath the FCC is preventing cable from going all digital. If anything, FCC is encouraging cable to go all digital by 2009.


If Cable wanted to go all digital, they would go all digital. FCC isn't preventing that at all. If they don't do it, it is because of their own reasons.


Nobody has ever argued (AFAICT) for analog to be _carried forever_. Could you point out where that has happened?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13439228
> 
> 
> That makes no sense. Cable industry wants to convert to all digital. FCC says you have an advantage to go all digital by 2009 because in that case, you *don't* need to carry analog an additional 3-years. Yet in the same breath the FCC is preventing cable from going all digital. If anything, FCC is encouraging cable to go all digital by 2009.
> 
> 
> If Cable wanted to go all digital, they would go all digital. FCC isn't preventing that at all. If they don't do it, it is because of their own reasons.
> 
> 
> Nobody has ever argued (AFAICT) for analog to be _carried forever_. Could you point out where that has happened?



Right, and it's been awhile since I read it, but what the FCC is saying, if you don't have at least 80% of your subs on a full digital system, then you have to provide analog dual carriage. That is what that digital to analog adapter was all about, Comcast wants to be able to use that as a way around the 80/20 thing. Since they have so many subs, some 25mil, going 80% full digital by the cutoff date is going to be very tough. By using the converter they can say that they are at 80% or better by attaching it to the subs inbound cable feed. I believe that's what their plan is/was anyways.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13437995
> 
> 
> satellite still scale down to 1400x1080 or so?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13438118
> 
> 
> If they are, it sure doesn't show, SciFi has looked outstanding to me. Viewing Stargate Atlantis, I've never seen any motion blocking, and during scenes inside Atlantis, the detail is incredible.



Jim, the scaling down to 1440x1080i has nothing to do with macro blocking (except to make it less likely because of a lower bitrate requirement). Are you sure that you're not looking at 1440x1080i from your satellite? All of the MPEG4 satellite-sourced sample clips that I've seen so far have been either 1280x720p or 1440x1080i. Likely, you'll have to capture some of the transport stream and analyze it to be able to tell without a close-up side-by-side comparison on, say, a 50" screen.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13439670
> 
> 
> Jim, the scaling down to 1440x1080i has nothing to do with macro blocking (except to make it less likely because of a lower bitrate requirement). Are you sure that you're not looking at 1440x1080i from your satellite? All of the MPEG4 satellite-sourced sample clips that I've seen so far have been either 1280x720p or 1440x1080i. Likely, you'll have to capture some of the transport stream and analyze it to be able to tell without a close-up side-by-side comparison on, say, a 50" screen.



I have no way to capture the D* stream, I don't think anyone else does either, the way DirecTV handles their data. That's always been a problem when comparing PQ. The original D* MPEG2 does look like crap, no question, but I have no issue at all with their new MPEG4 stuff. I tried, especially with the locals, to pick it apart when compared to Comcast, but either my eyes are getting worse overall, or I'm just used to lower quality coming from both providers, but the two feeds look identical to me.


If the MPEG4 sourced clips you've seen are from Dish, then yes, I know that they have gone with 1440x1080i, but I have yet to see anything from DirecTV to support one way or the other that they are down-rezzing their new signals.


My display scheme is the DVR>VP50>Mits 73" 1080i CRT(9"x3) display. I use native output on both the S3 TiVo and the D* HR20.


----------



## walk

as I understand it they plan to give digital converters out to everyone that subscribes to anything higher than "basic" and then pull the plug on all analog channels above 32 or so (about 50 channels?) .. that alone should make room for at least 100 more HD channels with no need to scale or compress..


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13439752
> 
> 
> I have no way to capture the D* stream, I don't think anyone else does either, the way DirecTV handles their data.



That's not what it says here .


----------



## Brian Conrad

Comcast seems more interested in putting cameras on their boxes so they can watch whose watching them.
http://newteevee.com/2008/03/18/comc...-watching-you/


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13438510
> 
> 
> Is there anyone in a recently upgraded area that can comment on what time of the day they started receiving new channels? Or is Comcast typically "flipping the switch" in the middle of the night?



When my area 95401 was upgraded Comcast probably flipped the switch in the middle of the night. I checked for new channels and VOD just before leaving for work at 7am on the 6th. Comcast said we would be upgraded on March 5th.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13440340
> 
> 
> Comcast seems more interested in putting cameras on their boxes so they can watch whose watching them.
> http://newteevee.com/2008/03/18/comc...-watching-you/



I hope that that's a premature April Fool's joke.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13440340
> 
> 
> Comcast seems more interested in putting cameras on their boxes so they can watch whose watching them.
> http://newteevee.com/2008/03/18/comc...-watching-you/



If it's not HD, I don't want to hear about it.


----------



## sfhub

I think they should:

1) use currently unused bandwidth on 750/850/1G systems (850 and 1G systems have at least 100MHz available even with existing equipment)

2) move (as needed) some analog expanded basic channels to digital (there's at least 40*6 = 240MHz available there)

3) then use these other techniques like rate shaping (3-per), SDV, etc.


I don't think they should jump to step 3 before exhausting 1 and 2. #1 has room for 34 HD channels (for 850/1G) #2 has room for 80 HD channels)


I also don't think they should do anything unless they have HD channels ready to fill the resulting space.


----------



## juancmjr

With all the talk of saving or opening up bandwidth I wonder if anyone listens to any of the music channels on a regular basis. To me, they seem superfluous with Ipods and music servers, dedicated or on computer, becoming the norm (I prefer vinyl). If that's true, then why not eliminate them? In addition, end users have control over what is played rather than listening to what's offered by the channel; another reason to eliminate them. Those who value sound quality over the convenience if any, probably don't tune in to those channels either. Right or wrong?


----------



## Dospac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13438077
> 
> 
> That change forces QAM people (like me) with expanded basic and no STB's to get a converter for every TV in the house, and would severely limit my current DVR. If Comcast had real support for CableCards, I would also vote for going all digital. As it is, I don't mind a little delay



I don't know how these converters would function, but surely the most simple way would be to translate digital channels out of the stream and into analog across a set number of mapped channels(so there are very light configuration requirements on the converter hardware) and pass them as analog downstream.


Basically, you would just stick one of these converters into your line at the wall and then you could split your craptastic analog cable as many times from there as your heart desired.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13441452
> 
> 
> I don't know how these converters would function, but surely the most simple way would be to translate digital channels out of the stream and into analog across a set number of mapped channels(so there are very light configuration requirements on the converter hardware) and pass them as analog downstream.
> 
> 
> Basically, you would just stick one of these converters into your line at the wall and then you could split your craptastic analog cable as many times from there as your heart desired.



We had this discussion a few pages back. That technology, isn't what is being used in the adapter. Basically think of the adapter as a DCT-700 stripped of outputs and with no screen.


----------



## walk

they work like regular cable boxes, with RF out on ch 3, or a/v out.


they are about the size of a small radar detector. they are not HD of course, and they only have composite video out.


of course you can pay extra ($7 or so) for a HD box.


everyone in the country will need something like it for their old analog TVs by July next year so it's no big deal.


as for the music channels, I doubt they take up very much space, they sound like less than 128kb. all 40 or so of them probably take up less than 1 SD channel.


----------



## wanderance

Man I have been having nothing but problems since I lost a few HD channels Sunday night (which came back Monday night).


Internet is all over the place, my phone will just randomly stop working, and the cable has gone out a few times. Today I had to do a hard reset (pull out battery pull out plug) on the modem to get my phone or internet to work.


Anyone else in the Redwood Shores / Belmont area have the same problem?


Comcast is coming out tomorrow morning, so I hope he can fix it!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13440320
> 
> 
> That's not what it says here .



That only works on their older MPEG2 only boxes. The newer units that do h.264 are not modifiable for R5000 operation. Believe me, I talked to the engineers that worked on the HR series boxes and Nextcomm as well. No go.


If there was, I'd leave Comcast video in a heartbeat (but still would keep locals and HSI ).


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13441542
> 
> 
> as for the music channels, I doubt they take up very much space, they sound like less than 128kb. all 40 or so of them probably take up less than 1 SD channel.



I think you meant to say 1 HD channel?


Dig-FM 144Kbps x 30 = 4.32Mbps

DigMus 200Kbps x 48 = 9.60Mbps


13.92Mbps or around 1 720p HD channel


----------



## cfryer

Is there a concerted or organized effort here in the Bay Area to complain about the new triple HD channel to one 38.8 MHz QAM channel mapping exposed by bfdtv here?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271 


I'm seriously bummed about reduced HD picture quality. If I didn't own a Series 3 Tivo, I would be calling D* this evening to switch back. A came over to Comcast a year ago for the better PQ and the Series 3.


----------



## davisdog

I'd wait to see some evidence of reduced quality in the Bay Area HD Comcast signals before you get too worked up, doesnt sound like we've got it here yet (4/15 may be the time you can tell)....MikeSM and Keenan are doing a pretty good job on that thread already and I'm sure comcast is watching










It will certainly help me decide whether I move back from Dish or not (if they ever finish the Saratoga Upgrade of course)...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13442603
> 
> 
> I'd wait to see some evidence of reduced quality in the Bay Area HD Comcast signals before you get too worked up, doesnt sound like we've got it here yet



You got it here already. I mentioned earlier my head-end got completely reorganized and HGTV, AETV, and SHO are now on the same channel.


IMO the reason you don't get as many complaints about PQ is we were already getting lowered quality HD channels prior to the reorg.


Anyway after observing a little bit more, I know the 3-per is maxing out the bandwidth. During the daytime HGTV was getting 15Mbps, AETV 9Mbps and SHO 12Mbps with around 2Mbps reserved. During evening it changed to around 12.5Mbps each, with zero in reserve. IMO HGTV needs at least 15Mbps to look decent, giving it 12Mbps is not enough and I could start seeing macroblocking. All the reserve was used up also, so it wasn't going to get better.


AETV always looks kind of crappy to me, but I didn't realize that was because we were getting a reduced quality feed to start with. Keenan posted some FIOS comparisons that indicated AETV is often 18Mbps. I've often seen AETV around 9.5-12Mbps even before it went on 3-per. Keenan explained that also that we were likely getting a packaged version of a bunch of channels that had been rate-reduced.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfryer* /forum/post/13442433
> 
> 
> Is there a concerted or organized effort here in the Bay Area to complain about the new triple HD channel to one 38.8 MHz QAM



A fast-track email link for Comcast complaints.......
http://www.mercextra.com/blogs/vindu...ast-complaint/


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13441887
> 
> 
> That only works on their older MPEG2 only boxes. The newer units that do h.264 are not modifiable for R5000 operation. Believe me, I talked to the engineers that worked on the HR series boxes and Nextcomm as well. No go.



I see from this page that you're right. After talking about Dish and DirecTV andH.264 on the first page, they confess that it's really only Dish that has H.264 support on the next page. Oh, well.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13438077
> 
> 
> That change forces QAM people (like me) with expanded basic and no STB's to get a converter for every TV in the house, and would severely limit my current DVR. If Comcast had real support for CableCards, I would also vote for going all digital. As it is, I don't mind a little delay



If you have QAM, why would would you need a converter? As for your analog DVR, it's the 21st century. Time for a new one.


----------



## garypen

Is there an FCC requirement that Comcast carry all those radio stations? I realize that audio doesn't use nearly the bandwidth. But, couldn't they free up some by getting rid of all that? I have a radio in my AVReciver and in my car. I don't need it on my TV, especially when I already get Music Choice.


However, I do seem to remember something about an FCC reg.


----------



## bobby94928

There was a huge outcry several years ago when Comcast, or maybe AT&T, removed the radio stations. There are many folks who are loyal to their local radio. Why? I don't know, I'm not one of them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13442312
> 
> 
> I think you meant to say 1 HD channel?
> 
> 
> Dig-FM 144Kbps x 30 = 4.32Mbps
> 
> DigMus 200Kbps x 48 = 9.60Mbps
> 
> 
> 13.92Mbps or around 1 720p HD channel



why do they sound so horrible if they are using that high of bitrates?


I would have guessed more like 96Kbps based on the sound quality.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13442813
> 
> 
> AETV always looks kind of crappy to me,



Do they actually have any HD material on that channel? All I ever see is stretched SD.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13445148
> 
> 
> Do they actually have any HD material on that channel? All I ever see is stretched SD.



The Sopranos and CSI: Miami are HD. Some of their shows, such as The First 48 are starting to be produced in HD.


fitprod


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13444574
> 
> 
> If you have QAM, why would would you need a converter? As for your analog DVR, it's the 21st century. Time for a new one.



Because when they move expanded basic to digital it will be encrypted. And the DVR _is_ QAM. Like I said, CableCard would be the answer, but the writing on the wall says it will likely die on the vine (more and more TVs sold these days do not have it).


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13445070
> 
> 
> why do they sound so horrible if they are using that high of bitrates?
> 
> 
> I would have guessed more like 96Kbps based on the sound quality.



Could be many reasons. Why does upconverted SD look like crap on an HD channel? Garbage in Garbage out? Extra video frames taking up bandwidth? I don't know.


I'm going based on the bandwidth reported by a stream analyzer and not commenting on quality.


In any event, the original point was valid, even if you got rid of all the music channels, that gives you 1 720p HD channel. Not a huge gain. I just wanted to correct the comparison to 1 SD channel when it should have been 1 HD channel.


Using the 100MHz availabe on 860/1G systems is a much bigger gain. Moving, as necessary the 40+ (240MHz) expanded basic channels to digital is a much bigger gain.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13445148
> 
> 
> Do they actually have any HD material on that channel? All I ever see is stretched SD.



I wish someone could tell me. The FIOS AETV was listed at 18Mbps. Are they really sending stretched SD (upconverted to HD) at such a high bitrate on FIOS or are we getting some crappy version of AETV? When AETV was showing Law&Order in the evening, they bumped up the bitrate from 9 to 12Mbps. It still looks pretty bad to me and in the process they lowered the bitrate of HGTV to 12 from 15.


----------



## walk

The Sopranos was definitely stretched SD when I saw it.

(and censored too... wow I'll be sure to watch that...)


So are the movies like the Matrix.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13446471
> 
> 
> The Sopranos was definitely stretched SD when I saw it.
> 
> (and censored too... wow I'll be sure to watch that...)
> 
> 
> So are the movies like the Matrix.



Was it an early season of Sopranos, I saw bits of 5 & 6 and they were correct. I have to admit, the editing isn't horrible, but I'd never get in the habit of watching the edited version.


fitprod


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13445070
> 
> 
> why do they sound so horrible if they are using that high of bitrates?
> 
> 
> I would have guessed more like 96Kbps based on the sound quality.



That's not a high bitrate, that's barely acceptable mp3 rate. Standard CCDA is 10 times the bitrate those Dig-FM channels are, and 200kbps mp3 doesn't sound so good either. Cram all that through an RF cable system and it's no wonder they sound like crap.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13445620
> 
> 
> I wish someone could tell me. The FIOS AETV was listed at 18Mbps. Are they really sending stretched SD (upconverted to HD) at such a high bitrate on FIOS or are we getting some crappy version of AETV? When AETV was showing Law&Order in the evening, they bumped up the bitrate from 9 to 12Mbps. It still looks pretty bad to me and in the process they lowered the bitrate of HGTV to 12 from 15.



The Matrix is on A&E in HD right now, replays later tonight, although that's not a real good test as it's film-based material.


----------



## Dragunov1

There are still duplicate QAM channels right now in Sunnyvale Area... 110 and 117 both show KGO. And they go reducing quality on the others... I'm starting to think if it gets as bad as I think - seeing channels around 9-11mbps instead of 15 I'll just go to satellite. It'll probably be cheaper too, on demand bs isn't enough to keep me.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13447835
> 
> 
> The Matrix is on A&E in HD right now, replays later tonight, although that's not a real good test as it's film-based material.



It's unwatchable here. The video glitches and freezes and pixellates while audio keeps going. In addition it's cropped HD widescreen. Jurassic Park 3 on TBSHD also froze for a second but only once so far as I write this.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13448691
> 
> 
> It's unwatchable here. The video glitches and freezes and pixellates while audio keeps going. In addition it's cropped HD widescreen. Jurassic Park 3 on TBSHD also froze for a second but only once so far as I write this.



I noticed it too. Very annoying. I am wondering if they are capping the bit-rate with this "HD Lite" idea I've been reading about:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=998819 


Maybe a side effect of the 3-per?


----------



## Keenan

I just started to record it via DirecTV. If you guys can note some time stamps/points in the film where you see problems, then I'll look at them on the DirecTV version and see if they're there as well.


----------



## juancmjr

I started trying to watch it when Neo's friends showed up at the door and he sold them the program; the club scene was also pixellated and freezing. Then I switched it to JP3. Strange that as I write this (11pm) the picture is now smooth without glitches or freezes. Check that, it just pixellated as Trinity and Tank were hugging after Dozer's death. The commercials aren't glitching.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13445382
> 
> 
> Because when they move expanded basic to digital it will be encrypted.



If they are not encrypted in analog form, why would they be encrypted when moved to digital?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13444630
> 
> 
> There was a huge outcry several years ago when Comcast, or maybe AT&T, removed the radio stations. There are many folks who are loyal to their local radio. Why? I don't know, I'm not one of them.



People are idiots.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13449275
> 
> 
> If they are not encrypted in analog form, why would they be encrypted when moved to digital?



They're not, Comcast already said what you are getting unencrypted now will stay that way when they shift to all digital. That's why I don't understand peoples reluctance in getting rid of analog, other than the fact you have to have digital equipment. What you get now in analog is what you'll get when they shift to all digital.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13449284
> 
> 
> People are idiots.



Not idiots. The whole thing started because a few areas in the Bay Area are in dead spots, as far as receiving radio stations and wanted to have Comcast ( who had just taken over from AT&T ) to put them back on their system, so Comcast left them on for everyone. They don't take up that much bandwidth and it helped out those areas that have problems with radio reception.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13450654
> 
> 
> Not idiots. The whole thing started because a few areas in the Bay Area are in dead spots, as far as receiving radio stations and wanted to have Comcast ( who had just taken over from AT&T ) to put them back on their system, so Comcast left them on for everyone. They don't take up that much bandwidth and it helped out those areas that have problems with radio reception. Mikef5



I'm one of those people who live in an area where 'local' FM from San Francisco was almost impossible to get. I live on the flats in Santa Rosa and really missed 102.1 classical station and KQED primarily for "Prairie Home Companion".


Fortunately I have DishNetwork and can get classical radio from them but like the local flavor of KDFC.


Strange thing now though, I upgraded my sound system to an Onkyo 705 AV receiver and I now get a nice clear signal from both KQED and KDFC.


----------



## ClunkClunk

Hi everyone. I'm in Fremont, using Comcast. Until recently (within the last week), I was able to use KNTV NBC's QAM channel on my computer's tuner with no issues. Recently I noticed recordings on NBC failing, and this morning I checked the channel and it reports that it's encrypted. I was using 747MHz for NBC QAM.


I also checked for the channel with my TV, rescanning for both analog and digital channels, and KNTV NBC was not amongst the ATSC/QAM channels it found. All other QAM stations seem to work normally.


Anyone else notice this change? I haven't contacted Comcast yet, but I'll probably do that this week if I can't resolve it.


EDIT: I found it, it seems to be on 95-2. Now I just need to figure out my computer's tuner's equivalent.

EDIT2: 93MHz for all those interested. I guess I answered my own questions!


----------



## TPeterson

It seems that the recent system upgrades and changes in channel assignments have broken the PSIP data for some of the HD locals, which is why your TV doesn't report all of the HD QAM channels. You'll likely find that KNTV is among the unidentified QAM channels that the TV found in its scan, but its probably on a new channel number. It's not showing up as "11.1" because the PSIP virtual-channel data are AWOL on the new channel. It wouldn't hurt to report this to Comcast and it may even accelerate their fixing it.


----------



## plumeria

When I did a scan on my friends Samsung TV, CBS was not showing up at 5-1 either nor was FOX (KTVU) at 2-1.


peter


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13445070
> 
> 
> why do they sound so horrible if they are using that high of bitrates?
> 
> 
> I would have guessed more like 96Kbps based on the sound quality.



I think they are MPEG-2 layer 2 not the layer 3 that is used for mp3. You need at least 192K for layer 2 audio to sound decent.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13450654
> 
> 
> Not idiots. The whole thing started because a few areas in the Bay Area are in dead spots, as far as receiving radio stations and wanted to have Comcast ( who had just taken over from AT&T ) to put them back on their system, so Comcast left them on for everyone. They don't take up that much bandwidth and it helped out those areas that have problems with radio reception.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



if anyone's watching - if Comcast put KPIG in the digital FM lineup it would be spectacular. How would it be to have all piggy ears to hear "107 oink 5 and on Comcast Digital Cable . . .


Instead there is the same old drek, with a few other unique stations - but too few.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/13451119
> 
> 
> Strange thing now though, I upgraded my sound system to an Onkyo 705 AV receiver and I now get a nice clear signal from both KQED and KDFC.



See? It has nothing to do with living in a dead spot. It has to do with crappy equipment, which is not Comcast's responsibility.


OTOH, if they don't take up much bandwidth, I guess it doesn't matter. There are a helluva lot of them, tho. That's why I wondered how much bandwidth they took up. For instance, if all of them together amounted to one HD channel, I'd be all for 86ing them, and adding that HD channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13454015
> 
> 
> See? It has nothing to do with living in a dead spot. It has to do with crappy equipment, which is not Comcast's responsibility.
> 
> 
> OTOH, if they don't take up much bandwidth, I guess it doesn't matter. There are a helluva lot of them, tho. That's why I wondered how much bandwidth they took up. For instance, if all of them together amounted to one HD channel, I'd be all for 86ing them, and adding that HD channel.



...or one and half HD channels as it seems Comcast is doing now.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13450626
> 
> 
> They're not, Comcast already said what you are getting unencrypted now will stay that way when they shift to all digital.



Really? That wasn't my understanding and it doesn't match their current practice. The ADS versions of expanded basic are almost all encrypted. The ADS versions of limited basic are not encrypted.


My understanding was expanded basic would be (and currently is) encrypted when it moved to all digital. Comcast could then eliminate the need to use filters to control whether someone received expanded basic.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13455255
> 
> 
> Really? That wasn't my understanding and it doesn't match their current practice. The ADS versions of expanded basic are almost all encrypted. The ADS versions of limited basic are not encrypted.
> 
> 
> My understanding was expanded basic would be (and currently is) encrypted when it moved to all digital. Comcast could then eliminate the need to use filters to control whether someone received expanded basic.



What I was told was that the channels 2 thru 77 which are analog now and unencrypted will remain that way when they shift to all digital, anything else is subject to encryption.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13455255
> 
> 
> Really? That wasn't my understanding and it doesn't match their current practice. The ADS versions of expanded basic are almost all encrypted. The ADS versions of limited basic are not encrypted.
> 
> 
> My understanding was expanded basic would be (and currently is) encrypted when it moved to all digital. Comcast could then eliminate the need to use filters to control whether someone received expanded basic.



Expanded Basic has to be encrypted, otherwise there'd be no way to keep Limited Basic subs from receiving them. Limited Basic subs would get the additional channels of Expanded Basic for the cost of Limited Basic - never going to happen.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13455306
> 
> 
> What I was told was that the channels 2 thru 77 which are analog now and unencrypted will remain that way when they shift to all digital, anything else is subject to encryption.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What they said makes sense, if you consider that Expanded Basic channels that are blocked to Limited Basic subs now are essentially "encrypted" by that blocking/filter, then yes, what is unencrypted today will remain unencrypted "tomorrow". The only unencrypted channels you're likely to see are Limited Basic channels(local broadcast/community access, and whatever shopping channels Comcast decides to throw in).


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13455336
> 
> 
> What they said makes sense, if you consider that Expanded Basic channels that are blocked to Limited Basic subs now are essentially "encrypted" by that blocking/filter, then yes, what is unencrypted today will remain unencrypted "tomorrow". The only unencrypted channels you're likely to see are Limited Basic channels(local broadcast/community access, and whatever shopping channels Comcast decides to throw in).



Right, and that was my original point: I can presently receive all the Expanded Basic channels without a STB on my various receivers/DVRs. After the move to digital, I will need STB's everywhere even though all my equipment is QAM capable.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13449275
> 
> 
> If they are not encrypted in analog form, why would they be encrypted when moved to digital?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13450626
> 
> 
> They're not, Comcast already said what you are getting unencrypted now will stay that way when they shift to all digital.



I think you guys are confusing Limited Basic and Expanded Basic.


Limited Basic (ch. 2 - 30 or so) : Not encrypted.

Expanded Basic (till ch 80 or so) : Encrypted (excpept a couple of channels like CNN)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13457680
> 
> 
> I think you guys are confusing Limited Basic and Expanded Basic.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic (ch. 2 - 30 or so) : Not encrypted.
> 
> Expanded Basic (till ch 80 or so) : Encrypted (excpept a couple of channels like CNN)



Raghu,


I'm not confused at all, again I'll repeat what I was told. The channels 2-77 which are now analog and unencrypted will remain that way when they shift everything to all digital. I now receive channels 2-77, analog, unencrypted and I expect that to remain that way when they shift to all digital. I am not in an ADS system so I have no idea what is being done in those areas and I can't speak to that, but until Comcast tells me different that is what I will expect to happen and I will go by that.

Now, what may happen is that they may do away with the Limited and Expanded Basic packages and combine it to a single Basic package once they shift to all digital. If they do that then I have no idea on what would be included in the clear or what would be encrypted. I'll have to ask and see if this is a possibility once they shift to all digital.



Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I'm pretty sure the digital versions of "expanded basic" ie 33-82 are already encrypted in ADS areas.


I just have a clear-QAM tuner, it gets a bunch of SD stations on 94.xxx or 96.xxx, about 2 dozen of them I guess, I don't use it much... but then there's a ton more than it says "this channel cannot be decoded" or so.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13458105
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the digital versions of "expanded basic" ie 33-82 are already encrypted in ADS areas.



Yep, they are.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13454015
> 
> 
> See? It has nothing to do with living in a dead spot. It has to do with crappy equipment, which is not Comcast's responsibility.



Gary,

It wasn't crappy equipment, but an Onkyo Integra stereo FM tuner, about 10 or so years old and designed (at the time) to be the most advanced FM stereo tuner on the market. That was why I was surprised that my new Onkyo 705 actually had a better tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13454015
> 
> 
> OTOH, if they don't take up much bandwidth, I guess it doesn't matter. There are a helluva lot of them, tho. That's why I wondered how much bandwidth they took up. For instance, if all of them together amounted to one HD channel, I'd be all for 86ing them, and adding that HD channel.



Since I now get decent FM reception, I also don't care if Comcast provides the service, but I am sure that there are plenty of people who are happy they do.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13457794
> 
> 
> Raghu,
> 
> 
> I'm not confused at all, again I'll repeat what I was told. The channels 2-77 which are now analog and unencrypted will remain that way when they shift everything to all digital. I now receive channels 2-77, analog, unencrypted and I expect that to remain that way when they shift to all digital. I am not in an ADS system so I have no idea what is being done in those areas and I can't speak to that, but until Comcast tells me different that is what I will expect to happen and I will go by that.
> 
> Now, what may happen is that they may do away with the Limited and Expanded Basic packages and combine it to a single Basic package once they shift to all digital. If they do that then I have no idea on what would be included in the clear or what would be encrypted. I'll have to ask and see if this is a possibility once they shift to all digital.
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



They won't combine the 2 packages, that would mean Limited Basic customers would be forced to purchase even more programming they didn't want, not to mention it would screw up existing franchise agreements about providing the local channels at specific rates.


Someone is giving you some mis-information. If the Expanded Basic channels are to be in-the-clear/unencrypted in the future why aren't they available to Limited Basic subs now?


That analog filter blocker on Expanded Basic now is essentially the same as being encrypted.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/13458690
> 
> 
> Since I now get decent FM reception, I also don't care if Comcast provides the service, but I am sure that there are plenty of people who are happy they do.



We don't need to care about those people.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13455319
> 
> 
> Expanded Basic has to be encrypted, otherwise there'd be no way to keep Limited Basic subs from receiving them.



I think the main point is they want to get away from notch filters. If they really wanted to, they could group expanded basic on 4-5 channels within the current notch filter range, but why do that when encryption can accomplish this with virtually zero cost.


----------



## walk

I'm pretty sure 750mhz areas have room for at least a couple more HD channels, and 860-1G areas even more.


I mean they have enough room to let 720 sit there with "HD SPORTS" logo running 98% of the time, I don't think they are backed up that much.


Plus they can (and do) move a channel or 2 to digital when they need a bit more room (like they did with TVGuide recently).


Obviously moving 30-40 analog channels will free up a lot more room. Removing the music/FM channels is not likely to be seriously considered.


Thing like SDV and/or MPEG4 down the road are options they are looking at.


Speaking of more HD channels - I noticed in the guide for SCIFI it now lists HD programs as "HD"...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13457794
> 
> 
> I'm not confused at all, again I'll repeat what I was told. The channels 2-77 which are now analog and unencrypted will remain that way when they shift everything to all digital. I now receive channels 2-77, analog, unencrypted and I expect that to remain that way when they shift to all digital. I am not in an ADS system so I have no idea what is being done in those areas and I can't speak to that, but until Comcast tells me different that is what I will expect to happen and I will go by that.



Mike, I have all the respect for the information you forward to this forum, but on this point I think there is some miscommunication somewhere in the chain. I'm sure you heard what you wrote, but there is much evidence that says otherwise.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13458783
> 
> 
> That analog filter blocker on Expanded Basic now is essentially the same as being encrypted.



Logically it is serving the same function as encryption but the implementation has side effects that make them different. Encryption means there is no way to avoid additional hardware from the cable company. Notch filters can be removed and cable-ready TVs will work with no additional hardware from the cable company.


----------



## walk

They don't even need to remove the notch filter. If they are subscribed to limited-basic only, they will continue to get 2-32 or so in analog... with or without the filter, because that's all there will be. There's no need for a truck roll even, the transition will be seamless.


If they are sub'd to Expanded/Standard basic, then yes they will need a digital converter on every TV. But that's no different than satellite now, and ALL tv in the country will be, after July 2009.


----------



## tdpham

Hi all,


I am totally new to this. I live in the Bay area.

I bought an Panny HDTV with NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuner from costco.

I was told that if I got basic comcast, I would get local HDTV channels by the TV tuner.


So i got basic comcast but so far I don't get anything beside those basic channels.


What do I need to do to get the local channel though comcast? Just a note, I actually got a lot of local HDTV channels when I first get the TV by scanning... After the storm, it went away.


Thanks,

TP


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13459418
> 
> 
> Mike, I have all the respect for the information you forward to this forum, but on this point I think there is some miscommunication somewhere in the chain. I'm sure you heard what you wrote, but there is much evidence that says otherwise.



I agree. I would give Comcast huge kudos if they did what you said they are doing, but everyone has reported that the configuration is exactly the opposite of what you ared saying it's supposed to be.


If they did that, then anyone with a digital qam capable set would be able to receive the digital version of expanded basic just like they do with the analog version of expanded basic - no STB, and no extra remote control required. This would make it much easier for them to turn off analog channels and free room on the plant for HD.


It makes all the sense in the world, but has far as I can tell, no comcast market does that, and this market never does anything new first. If I'm proven wrong, I will be very happy though, and sing Comcast's praises for doing something that makes a lot of sense for both them and their customers.


----------



## walk

Are there markets where they have already turned off the "expanded" analog channels?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13459336
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure 750mhz areas have room for at least a couple more HD channels, and 860-1G areas even more.



Until they deploy STBs that are capable of tuning frequencies between 860MHz and 1Ghz that extra bandwidth is useless. Motorola has developed them, but I'm not aware of any being in service yet.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13459735
> 
> 
> Are there markets where they have already turned off the "expanded" analog channels?



I think they've already done it in Chicago, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13459418
> 
> 
> Mike, I have all the respect for the information you forward to this forum, but on this point I think there is some miscommunication somewhere in the chain. I'm sure you heard what you wrote, but there is much evidence that says otherwise.



SFHub,


You are probably correct because this was told to me a very long time ago, think 3-4 years ago, when I first came to this forum and I'm sure a lot of the original plans may have changed in that time. Also, since my area has just been upgraded and we are not ADS I really can't say if what you say is happening in other areas is happening here but I've read most of your posts and you are pretty accurate in your findings so I'll assume that's what's happening and that's not making me happy. Comcast really needs to get these upgrades done and consolidate their packages so what's available in one area is available in all areas and at the same prices. Too many packages that are different in different areas, too many areas that don't have the same bandwidth available. Hopefully, this will get done before the end of the year.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13459960
> 
> 
> SFHub,
> 
> 
> You are probably correct because this was told to me a very long time ago, think 3-4 years ago, when I first came to this forum and I'm sure a lot of the original plans may have changed in that time. Also, since my area has just been upgraded and we are not ADS I really can't say if what you say is happening in other areas is happening here but I've read most of your posts and you are pretty accurate in your findings so I'll assume that's what's happening and that's not making me happy. Comcast really needs to get these upgrades done and consolidate their packages so what's available in one area is available in all areas and at the same prices. Too many packages that are different in different areas, too many areas that don't have the same bandwidth available. Hopefully, this will get done before the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sending out the old analog stations as unencrypted digital should be a no brainer for them. The FCC won't let people sell TV's that don't have digital tuners in them, and all the sets that can recieve OTA digital also can do QAM digital. This is a huge win for Comcast in reducing the impact of moving channels to digital, but it requires them to send the channels in the clear, just like they do with analog today.


They should be doing this TODAY, as it would encourage people to buy these sets and begin removing barriers to digital conversion. It also would help them compete with DBS since the digital picture is often better than analog, and the ability to avoid a STB (and the associated truck roll to install it) also enables them to save on capex.


They should be able to insert PSIP info in the SD digital stream to identify the channel and name to the TV too, helping users to program their sets too.


But instead of doing things like this, and moving analog stations to digital, they squish the quality out of HD channels and make themselves less competitive. This is not the way to win.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13460226
> 
> 
> Sending out the old analog stations as unencrypted digital should be a no brainer for them. The FCC won't let people sell TV's that don't have digital tuners in them, and all the sets that can recieve OTA digital also can do QAM digital. This is a huge win for Comcast in reducing the impact of moving channels to digital, but it requires them to send the channels in the clear, just like they do with analog today.
> 
> 
> They should be doing this TODAY, as it would encourage people to buy these sets and begin removing barriers to digital conversion. It also would help them compete with DBS since the digital picture is often better than analog, and the ability to avoid a STB (and the associated truck roll to install it) also enables them to save on capex.
> 
> 
> They should be able to insert PSIP info in the SD digital stream to identify the channel and name to the TV too, helping users to program their sets too.
> 
> 
> But instead of doing things like this, and moving analog stations to digital, they squish the quality out of HD channels and make themselves less competitive. This is not the way to win.



Just so I understand what you're saying, you're suggesting that Comcast "give away" those Expanded Basic channels to everyone that has Limited Basic, for free?


(maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet..







)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13460226
> 
> 
> The FCC won't let people sell TV's that don't have digital tuners in them, and all the sets that can recieve OTA digital also can do QAM digital.



FCC has only said TVs must have an ATSC/OTA digital tuner (phased plan based on size of TV screens)


FCC hasn't said all TVs must have QAM digital tuner.


It isn't true that all the sets that can receive OTA also can do QAM.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13460608
> 
> 
> FCC has only said TVs must have an ATSC/OTA digital tuner (phased plan based on size of TV screens)
> 
> 
> FCC hasn't said all TVs must have QAM digital tuner.
> 
> 
> It isn't true that all the sets that can receive OTA also can do QAM.



...but it does appear that any ATSC tuner also has QAM...(even those that don't advertise the fact)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13460337
> 
> 
> Just so I understand what you're saying, you're suggesting that Comcast "give away" those Expanded Basic channels to everyone that has Limited Basic, for free?
> 
> 
> (maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




If they put the QAM carriers in the right place, they will "give them away" to only the people who they "give them away" to now. 


In other words, they already have a solution that seems to work for separating the limited basic users from the expanded basic users in the analog domain. If they chop off a few analog channels to make more room for HD, they can move the digital versions of those channels into that spectrum and only the users who can receive them will be able to decode them. If the user has an STB, then they have even more control of the lineup.


Right now, if you are a limited basic user, but have HSI service, you can get expanded basic for free. At least that's the case in many systems in the bay area. The limited basic subs have low pass filters on their drops. If you have a cable modem, those channels are higher up, and therefore the low pass filter needs to be removed for it to function.


This seems to be OK with Comcast, though they could install a broadband notch that would work the same way. If they used the notch on the drop, then they would just make sure the expanded basic digital carriers were covered by the notch they use.


This isn't that hard to make work.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13460745
> 
> 
> ...but it does appear that any ATSC tuner also has QAM...(even those that don't advertise the fact)



Exactly, the chipsets that do ATSC and QAM have much higher volumes than anything that does OTA alone, so practically, no TV vendor ships an OTA only tuner because it's cheaper to use a part that does both.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13461297
> 
> 
> The limited basic subs have low pass filters on their drops.



No, the limited basic subs have band-stop filters on their drops that block from about rf 30 to rf 75. Both lower and higher channels are passed along fine. If that were not true, then Comcast would be in trouble with the FCC for putting all of their HD locals above rf 30!


Regarding QAM v. ATSC tuners, it may be that the majority of DTVs these days have both rather than ATSC only, but there are many additional hw and sw bits needed for QAM reception that add to the cost of a QAM+ATSC solution.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13461314
> 
> 
> Exactly, the chipsets that do ATSC and QAM have much higher volumes than anything that does OTA alone, so practically, no TV vendor ships an OTA only tuner because it's cheaper to use a part that does both.


 http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/499437 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...20#post9218020 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10172136 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...60#post9793260 


The point I was making is not how many TVs do or don't have QAM tuner.


FCC does not require a QAM tuner. Your post made it seem like they did.


If your post had said many tuner components support both 8VSB and QAM, there wouldn't have been any disagreement.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13462069
> 
> http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/499437
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...20#post9218020
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post10172136
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...60#post9793260
> 
> 
> The point I was making is not how many TVs do or don't have QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> FCC does not require a QAM tuner. Your post made it seem like they did.
> 
> 
> If your post had said many tuner components support both 8VSB and QAM, there wouldn't have been any disagreement.



The FCC clearly does not require QAM. Almost all TV's have both QAM and ATSC tuners. I think we can agree on that.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I'm watching the Lakers-Warriors game on FSN-HD right now. Anyone else having sporadic PQ issues?


Go Lakers!!!


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13460226
> 
> 
> Sending out the old analog stations as unencrypted digital should be a no brainer for them. The FCC won't let people sell TV's that don't have digital tuners in them, and all the sets that can recieve OTA digital also can do QAM digital. This is a huge win for Comcast in reducing the impact of moving channels to digital, but it requires them to send the channels in the clear, just like they do with analog today.
> 
> 
> They should be doing this TODAY, as it would encourage people to buy these sets and begin removing barriers to digital conversion. It also would help them compete with DBS since the digital picture is often better than analog, and the ability to avoid a STB (and the associated truck roll to install it) also enables them to save on capex.
> 
> 
> They should be able to insert PSIP info in the SD digital stream to identify the channel and name to the TV too, helping users to program their sets too.



I don't think the choice so simple for Comcast. Use of QAM tuners is unusable to all but the very tech savvy. Even with proper PSIP information, it is quite tough and there are too many variations on how different manufactures of TV (even with in different models) implement these tuners. It will be huge nightmare for Comcast to support it officially.


If someone really does not want an extra box or remote, they should get a TV with cable card. Here cablecard is doing exactly what it is designed for, w.r.t cable companies : it lets them account for everything that a customers receives.


I think better thing to demand from Comcast is to allow 3-4 free CableCards and not be too stingy about it.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13463977
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Lakers-Warriors game on FSN-HD right now. Anyone else having sporadic PQ issues?
> 
> 
> Go Lakers!!!



I think Comcast flipped the switch to have all Laker fans get a bad picture.










Seriously, I've been watching for about 15 minutes and haven't seen any issues.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13461297
> 
> 
> Right now, if you are a limited basic user, but have HSI service, you can get expanded basic for free. At least that's the case in many systems in the bay area.



I am pretty sure this is not true in most of south bay, or I don't know any town here where this is true.


----------



## jharkin

I helped install HSI this afternoon at my clients house, and the installer had to remove the filter to get HSI to work. I didn't check the TV, but I assume they can get what used to be filtered now.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13461965
> 
> 
> No, the limited basic subs have band-stop filters on their drops that block from about rf 30 to rf 75. Both lower and higher channels are passed along fine. If that were not true, then Comcast would be in trouble with the FCC for putting all of their HD locals above rf 30!
> 
> 
> Regarding QAM v. ATSC tuners, it may be that the majority of DTVs these days have both rather than ATSC only, but there are many additional hw and sw bits needed for QAM reception that add to the cost of a QAM+ATSC solution.



Fair enough, though I think there are still some old low-pass filters in the system from olden days. In my area, KICU is at ch 29, so that must be below the notch. And I still hear stories from people who have expanded basic plus HSI that get expanded basic for free, so they aren't as diligent in some cases about installing the notches...


In any case, I outlined how this might be done if they used a broadband notch as they do today. They still can do it, and without that much hassle. The whole point is to be able to move analog channels to digital, and all they have to do is place the digital equivalents of the analog channels they remove in the notch, and they will not have a problem. Easy to do.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13463977
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Lakers-Warriors game on FSN-HD right now. Anyone else having sporadic PQ issues?
> 
> 
> Go Lakers!!!



i watched the game and suddenly a rugby match broke out?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13464166
> 
> 
> I don't think the choice so simple for Comcast. Use of QAM tuners is unusable to all but the very tech savvy. Even with proper PSIP information, it is quite tough and there are too many variations on how different manufactures of TV (even with in different models) implement these tuners. It will be huge nightmare for Comcast to support it officially.
> 
> 
> If someone really does not want an extra box or remote, they should get a TV with cable card. Here cablecard is doing exactly what it is designed for, w.r.t cable companies : it lets them account for everything that a customers receives.
> 
> 
> I think better thing to demand from Comcast is to allow 3-4 free CableCards and not be too stingy about it.



Noone is making new TV's with cablecard, or at least very very few sets have it now. Cablecard has proved to be too hard for vendors to certify and make work, and so you don't see it in CE hear anymore. Even the highest end sony sets today don't have cablecard. It's not a solution, not because it couldn't have been, but because cablelabs made it too hard on anyone trying to build solutions with it. I believe they did it deliberately to force people into using their STB's and preventing others from being successful in producing devices they don't control. Now they are hosed somewhat because of that bad decision.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13464166
> 
> 
> If someone really does not want an extra box or remote, they should get a TV with cable card.



Dinosaur alert. CableCARDs in TVs are virtually extinct.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13464909
> 
> 
> Noone is making new TV's with cablecard, or at least very very few sets have it now.



Yes, it depends on how badly you want to avoid extra box and a remote. It looks pretty obvious to me that Comcast would not make Extended Basic free nor will it replace one filter with another.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13460226
> 
> 
> It also would help them compete with DBS since the digital picture is often better than analog, and the ability to avoid a STB (and the associated truck roll to install it) also enables them to save on capex.



I beg to differ -- I'm very disappointed with the ADS employed in my area (94089, upgraded last Nov). It's not that the digital _can't_ look better than the analog, it's just that it (currently) doesn't, IMHO. Depending on the channel, PQ ranges from fine to crap (way too many artifacts).


In fact, I'm seriously considering calling and asking to be switched off of ADS, back to analog. Anyone ever tried this? Is it even possible?


----------



## c3

I've had limited basic in Mountain View for the past 14+ years. I've had cable modem service on and off many times during that period, all with the expanded basic notch filter installed.


At my parents' place in Moraga, Comcast did have to remove a filter to let the cable modem signal through, but that was NOT the expanded basic filter.


At both places, ADS looks much much better than analog.


----------



## cperalt1

I arrived home yesterday only to find that Comcast had come by earlier that afternoon and disconnected my service from the pole. Of course I was but a little more than upset since I have their full line of service (Digital Voice, HSI(Blast), and the Premium Cable Sub). When I then called Comcast to complain about the fact that I had been physically disconnected the CSR kept insisting on checking to see if there was an outage in my area despite the fact that I informed him that another member in my family had actually seen a Comcast employee on the pole physically disconnecting the cable from the pole. After about 10 - 15 minutes on the phone and being on hold with the CSR they told me that there was no notes in the system about someone coming out and unhooking the line. After I explained to them how someone saw the physical disconnection take place he finally agreed to send someone out the next day to take care of the problem. My question for everyone here is since we are becoming more, and more dependent on one company for communications (Comcast) is it acceptable to have to wait 24 hours for resolution to the type of issue I am having with them. I guess this is an example of the left hand not knowing what the right is doing. For anyone with a cable card, will I have to go through reauthorizing the card after they hook me back up to the network? Thanks


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13464982
> 
> 
> Yes, it depends on how badly you want to avoid extra box and a remote. It looks pretty obvious to me that Comcast would not make Extended Basic free nor will it replace one filter with another.




I suspect this whole discussion has little to due with filters, STBs, or cost savings and it has everything to do with control. At the end of the day, the more Comcast can control how you view the content, the more opportunity there is to increase revenue.


The concept of fair use really only exists in a theoretical sense now, and everyone is assumed to be a criminal.



Kevin


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/13466890
> 
> 
> I arrived home yesterday only to find that Comcast had come by earlier that afternoon and disconnected my service from the pole. Of course I was but a little more than upset since I have their full line of service (Digital Voice, HSI(Blast), and the Premium Cable Sub). When I then called Comcast to complain about the fact that I had been physically disconnected the CSR kept insisting on checking to see if there was an outage in my area despite the fact that I informed him that another member in my family had actually seen a Comcast employee on the pole physically disconnecting the cable from the pole. After about 10 - 15 minutes on the phone and being on hold with the CSR they told me that there was no notes in the system about someone coming out and unhooking the line. After I explained to them how someone saw the physical disconnection take place he finally agreed to send someone out the next day to take care of the problem. My question for everyone here is since we are becoming more, and more dependent on one company for communications (Comcast) is it acceptable to have to wait 24 hours for resolution to the type of issue I am having with them. I guess this is an example of the left hand not knowing what the right is doing. For anyone with a cable card, will I have to go through reauthorizing the card after they hook me back up to the network? Thanks



Demand a credit for at least the time during which you had no service.


----------



## cfryer

Here's their first reponse. I'll post more as I intend for them to actually answer my questions.



> Quote:
> Dear Mr. Fryer,
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Comcast Office of Rick Germano, Senior Vice President of Customer Operations. I would like to assure you that Comcast is determined to offer our customer's with the best quality service and software available. This is currently being researched by our executives and will be addressed. I would like to thank you for being this to our attention. I appreciate you providing us the opportunity to assist you.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Maria Baptist
> 
> 
> Office of Rick Germano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Message Follows:
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> The following information was submitted from the Comcast Web site:
> 
> 
> Inquiry: I'm very displeased about the new, seemingly unannounced, practice of mapping 3 HD channels to one 38.8 Mbs QAM channel. I recently moved from DirecTV to Comcast due to the better picture quality available on Comcast and Comcast's TIVO support.
> 
> Can you please explain why Comcast is taking this step?
> 
> If the 3 HD per QAM mapping becomes a standard practice, I will have to consider other alternatives. Thanks for your attention to my concern and question, CFryer
> 
> 
> P.S. Here's a tech forum entry that exposes the practice:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/13466890
> 
> 
> For anyone with a cable card, will I have to go through reauthorizing the card after they hook me back up to the network? Thanks



As long as the cable card is in the same TV/STB, you are OK, a disconnect won't result in need to reauthorized the cable cards. I have them in my Tivo S3 for 1.5 years now. The only time I have to call in to get the card reauthorized is when I upgraded the HDD inside the S3. Otherwise I've powered off/on the S3, disconnected it from cable to rewire things, never had to reauthorize the cable cards.


----------



## walk

You don't get free cable TV with HSI.


#1 they charge you more for HSI if you don't sub. to cable TV, the charge is about the equivilent to the charge for "basic" cable (not a coincidence)


#2 they put a trap on your line that blocks almost all analog TV channels - meaning you get marginal reception of ch.2, nothing between 3 and 70 or so, and then you get 72 up thru whatever is the last channel


believe me I tried it a few years ago.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13469405
> 
> 
> You don't get free cable TV with HSI.
> 
> 
> #1 they charge you more for HSI if you don't sub. to cable TV, the charge is about the equivilent to the charge for "basic" cable (not a coincidence)
> 
> 
> #2 they put a trap on your line that blocks almost all analog TV channels - meaning you get marginal reception of ch.2, nothing between 3 and 70 or so, and then you get 72 up thru whatever is the last channel
> 
> 
> believe me I tried it a few years ago.



I was talking about folks who had limited basic and also got HSI (a popular combination for DBS subs). Given that they hit you with a surcharge on HSI if you take no video from Comcast, it's almost exactly the same price for limited basic + HSI, as it is for HSI alone.


Comcast's practices may have changed over time. There are definitely people who got expanded basic in addition to their limited basic when they got HSI. I am not sure that's the case for new installs, but was the case at least a 3-4 years ago, and at least a couple folks I know still have that situation. They are DBS subs so they don't actually watch those channels, but they did come in from the plant.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfryer* /forum/post/13468997
> 
> 
> Here's their first reponse. I'll post more as I intend for them to actually answer my questions.



It might be good if everyone emailed him...  Or send cc him on a complaint to the FCC's media bureau. You can file an electronic complaint with the media bureau here: https://esupport.fcc.gov/sform2000/n...uest_locale=en Select form 2000E. Or you can use 2000A if you feel this is a case of deceptive marketing.


But it will be better still if a bunch of us show up at Stanford on April 17th and tell the FCC about it.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13469506
> 
> 
> But it will be better still if a bunch of us show up at Stanford on April 17th and tell the FCC about it.



Why would FCC care about 3-pak if it doesn't involve broadcast channels on cable?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13469405
> 
> 
> You don't get free cable TV with HSI.
> 
> 
> #1 they charge you more for HSI if you don't sub. to cable TV, the charge is about the equivilent to the charge for "basic" cable (not a coincidence)
> 
> 
> #2 they put a trap on your line that blocks almost all analog TV channels - meaning you get marginal reception of ch.2, nothing between 3 and 70 or so, and then you get 72 up thru whatever is the last channel
> 
> 
> believe me I tried it a few years ago.



I don't think anyone has a problem believing you are not supposed to get free cable TV with HSI.


However, it does happen. Sometimes they just forget to put the filter on. Sometimes it causes problems and they take it off. Sometimes they run out of filters and never come back to finish the block.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13470355
> 
> 
> Why would FCC care about 3-pak if it doesn't involve broadcast channels on cable?



This FCC seems to care about anything the cable guys are doing to hurt consumers (though they don't seem to care about what the Bell's are doing to hurt consumers







) . Certainly if they care so much about degrading **********, they should care about comcast degrading video.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/13466890
> 
> 
> My question for everyone here is since we are becoming more, and more dependent on one company for communications (Comcast) is it acceptable to have to wait 24 hours for resolution to the type of issue I am having with them.



Considering this knocks out home phone service, which means no E911 for 24 hours, I do not find this is acceptable in the least. Sure many have cell phones, but what if your home has an intruder in the middle of the night? I know for me, first instinct is to grab that home phone and dial 911.


But with your situation, that can't happen. Could be a life or death kind of thing. I agree with another poster that you should demand a credit and give this example as to why it is vital to have these problems (Especially digital voice) resolved immediately.


If I were you,*

I'd write a letter to the Action Line at the Merc* ([email protected]). This is the kind of thing they will print and put pressure on Comcast. It's unacceptable for someone at comcast to physically disconnect service (for no reason), which includes phone (E911), and then say you need to wait at least 24 hours for repairs (Reconnecting your service).


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13472535
> 
> 
> Considering this knocks out home phone service, which means no E911 for 24 hours, I do not find this is acceptable in the least. Sure many have cell phones, but what if your home has an intruder in the middle of the night? I know for me, first instinct is to grab that home phone and dial 911.
> 
> 
> But with your situation, that can't happen. Could be a life or death kind of thing. I agree with another poster that you should demand a credit and give this example as to why it is vital to have these problems (Especially digital voice) resolved immediately.
> 
> 
> If I were you,*
> 
> I'd write a letter to the Action Line at the Merc* ([email protected]). This is the kind of thing they will print and put pressure on Comcast. It's unacceptable for someone at comcast to physically disconnect service (for no reason), which includes phone (E911), and then say you need to wait at least 24 hours for repairs (Reconnecting your service).



File a complaint with the FCC as per my previous post.


----------



## davisdog

AT&T/SBC is likely going to make you wait until the next day to fix a problem with your home line also...it's just their service is so much more mature that it's much rarer to have an outage on their phone service (you can always switch back...people leaving them is about the only thing that motivates them ($$'s talk)


----------



## walk

For those of you doing 1394 recording with these boxes, and have a PS3, you'll be happy to know the latest PS3 update as of yesterday (version 2.20) finally fixes the problems with longer recordings (over 2GB), they now play back flawlessly. You still have to change the container from MPEG2-TS to PS to get Dolby Digital sound... but that's pretty easy and quick (and no loss of quality) using ie. VLC.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13473275
> 
> 
> AT&T/SBC is likely going to make you wait until the next day to fix a problem with your home line also...it's just their service is so much more mature that it's much rarer to have an outage on their phone service (you can always switch back...people leaving them is about the only thing that motivates them ($$'s talk)



Next day? My home phone service went out a year or so ago (DSL was fine, though). When I called SBC (before changing their name to ATT, but after they were called PacBell), they set up a service call for about a week later. A WEEK!!!! I was shocked. Back in NY, they would come the same day.


Who can be without phone service for a week? WTF is wrong with these people? I'm sure if they could have fixed it remotely by using some guy in India, they would have. They, like all US corporations nowadays, don't want to spend a penny on labor costs. Yet, they have no problem giving their execs multi-million dollar bonuses. Assclowns.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13470613
> 
> 
> This FCC seems to care about anything the cable guys are doing to hurt consumers (though they don't seem to care about what the Bell's are doing to hurt consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . Certainly if they care so much about degrading **********, they should care about comcast degrading video.



You mean DOESN'T seem to care, don't you? They've been in the pocket of the NAB and other corporate interests for the past seven and a half years. They care as much about the consumer as the Chinese gov't cares about product safety.


----------



## pappy97

From today's merc:
http://www.mercurynews.com/columns/ci_8718530 


Comcast says it plans to ease video and music complaints, will team with b_i_t_t_o_r_r_e_n_t

Plus: AMD offers slew of new chips; Cnet told to seek expertise; Sun bolstering Moscow operations

By Steve Johnson

Mercury News

Article Launched: 03/27/2008 01:51:15 PM PDT


Seeking more speed: Under fire for delaying delivery of Internet video and music, Comcast announced today that it will enlist San Francisco-based b_i_t_t_o_r_r_e_n_t to resolve such gripes.


The Philadelphia Internet service provider, which has been lambasted for hampering online file-sharing by its subscribers, said it will work with b_i_t_t_o_r_r_e_n_t to find better ways to transport large files over the Internet instead of delaying file transfers.


Consumer and "Net Neutrality" advocates have accused Comcast of stifling delivery of Internet video, an emerging competitor to the cable operators' core business. Comcast has said its practices were necessary to keep file-sharing traffic from overwhelming local cable lines, where neighbors share capacity with one another.


P.S. You can't say b_i_t_t_o_r_r_e_n_t here? Wow.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13490896
> 
> 
> P.S. You can't say b_i_t_t_o_r_r_e_n_t here? Wow.



Haven't been able to for quite some time, I use Bit-Torrent when I need to use the name in a post, or BT.


----------



## walk

Seeing as up to 70% of internet traffic is bitorent and that what... at least 60-70% of that is probably piracy... I don't mind them throttling heavy users at all if it means I can play my 15k/sec online video games without getting massive lag!


----------



## tskrainar

Getting _*really*_ sick of the ADS quality here in Sunnyvale (94089). Watching the Sharks game (FSNBA, ch40) right now, and the PQ just flat out *sucks*. Even the screen overlays (score, time) have tons of artifacts. Can't even read the sponsor logos (not just the ones along the boards on the rink, I'm talking about the ones on the screen overlay), much less see who actually has the puck at any given moment.


I'll see if I can get a decent photo of it in the second period...


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13492600
> 
> 
> Getting _*really*_ sick of the ADS quality here in Sunnyvale (94089). Watching the Sharks game (FSNBA, ch40) right now, and the PQ just flat out *sucks*. Even the screen overlays (score, time) have tons of artifacts. Can't even read the sponsor logos (not just the ones along the boards on the rink, I'm talking about the ones on the screen overlay), much less see who actually has the puck at any given moment.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a decent photo of it in the second period...



Here are some shots of the Comcastic bitrate FSN is being carried at on ADS in 94089. Taken from a tripod in a completely dark room on a 42" LCD rear projection at 9 feet (pure optical zoom, not digital, to fit the 4:3 image frame). Original image resolution was 2272x1520.























_This power play is sponsored by... ? (No points given if you're a regular Sharks viewer)_ Might be interesting to see how the sponsor's marketing department feels about their sponsorship dollars being spent on something that's hard to see due to compression artifacts...


Can you guess which player has the puck? Answer: the guy (*cough* pixels) behind the net...












Just in case you're thinking, _"yeah, but hockey is a fast moving sport, and it's hard for MPEG2 to keep up at even moderate bitrates..."_ -- this is after play has stopped, and the players are just coasting through center ice (this is a stationary shot!!!). Wanna take a guess as to which company's logo is on the ice, top-left? If you didn't know beforehand, it might be hard to tell...




















And to think... Sharks games used to look really good (in comparison) back when they were analog...


----------



## D-Real

If you think Sharks games are bad, try watching a Warrior game on TNT on analog channel 37 from San Lorenzo. It was painful watching this broadcast knowing that TNT offers a nice, crisp HD version that Comcast has yet to launch in this area. The NBA play-offs are coming up and I was really hoping we'd be upgraded by now. It really sucks to be at the bottom of Comcast's priorities...


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/13493602
> 
> 
> If you think Sharks games are bad, try watching a Warrior game on TNT on analog channel 37 from San Lorenzo. It was painful watching this broadcast knowing that TNT offers a nice, crisp HD version that Comcast has yet to launch in this area. The NBA play-offs are coming up and I was really hoping we'd be upgraded by now. It really sucks to be at the bottom of Comcast's priorities...



Has your analog always looked bad? I know some folks have crappy analog (snow on some channels, etc.), but honestly, I never had any problems with my analog PQ before we went ADS. The reason I'm pissed off is that my basic/expanded-basic PQ has gone down _*significantly*_ since ADS was turned on _and I'm in an upgraded 1GHz area_!!! *No excuses for cutting corners on bandwidth guys!!!* If there isn't enough bandwidth to provide a decent digital stream, _why bother with digital simulcast?_ Just stick with the analog...


----------



## martychen

HD channels updated! This is in Sunnyvale, 94087, Fremont @ Hollenbeck. Now we have HGTV, Discovery, MHD again (we moved from Mountain View, which had the updated lineup a year ago).


----------



## jl7676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plumeria* /forum/post/13197318
> 
> 
> For those of you living in Fremont and using a QAM tuner here are the digital numbers that I got last week
> 
> 
> I left out a few channels that only show commercials it seems plus some foreign channels as well as local Fremont government (does anyone watch these?) plus some educational college channels. A bunch of channels just seem to selling stuff all the time, so I left them out to...
> 
> 
> High Definition
> 
> CBS : 111-1
> 
> FOX : 111-2
> 
> NBC : 116-1
> 
> ABC : 117-1
> 
> KQED-HD : 117-2
> 
> CW (44) : 95-2
> 
> A36 : 85-1
> 
> 
> Non-HD Digital (I won't relist what is above that also broadcasts in non-HD)
> 
> KCSM : 108-4
> 
> KQED-Encore : 117-3
> 
> KQED-World : 108-8
> 
> KQED-Kids : 108-10
> 
> Discovery : 84-3
> 
> CSPAN3 : 79-8
> 
> WGN : 79-4
> 
> KTVN : 85-3
> 
> KRON-4 : 110-8
> 
> FIT-TV : 80-2
> 
> TV50 : 96-1
> 
> LATV (Spanish/English?) : 111-3
> 
> ABC-7 (local) : 117-7
> 
> ABC Accuweather : 117-8
> 
> Movieplex : 89-13
> 
> Arts (plus Chinese) : 108-2
> 
> 
> The allocations seem to change quite frequently and some come and go on digital, like Discovery.
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> Peter



Hi there,


I'm new to the forum and registered because last week I seemed to have lost NBC's HD channel for Fremont. On my TV (Sony bravia), the channel was 116.1. Now I'm getting "unauthorized" message on my tv when I try to load it.


Anyone know what the new channel # is? Or was it completely removed? Also how come my channel numbers don't quite match Peter's here even though we're both comcast users? BTW, I don't use a digital box for my TV if that makes any difference?


----------



## zeldor

I thought the game looked good PQ wise. especially given it was just in SD.


why it wasnt in HD is a major annoyance given that it was in SJ and they have

HD cameras...


(santa clara 95051/comcast 3416 dvr/42" dlp tv/upgraded neighborhood/no freaking blast on internet though/)


And to think... Sharks games used to look really good (in comparison) back when they were analog...


----------



## raghu1111

Was ADS turned on recently for you? Local Comcast might still be going through adjustments. You should complain. How is CNN?


If it is any source of hope, for me (95134) and many others, ADS digital channel quality pretty good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13492600
> 
> 
> Getting _*really*_ sick of the ADS quality here in Sunnyvale (94089). Watching the Sharks game (FSNBA, ch40) right now, and the PQ just flat out *sucks*. Even the screen overlays (score, time) have tons of artifacts. Can't even read the sponsor logos (not just the ones along the boards on the rink, I'm talking about the ones on the screen overlay), much less see who actually has the puck at any given moment.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a decent photo of it in the second period...


----------



## hcady

Last nite I discovered here in San Jose that KNTV was changed to 79.3 from 79.1 and KBCW went to 79.1 from 91.2. Almost missed recording Smallville on my sony dvr.

On my Phillips plasma KNTV still shows at 11.1 and KBCW now shows at 44.1.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13495585
> 
> 
> I thought the game looked good PQ wise. especially given it was just in SD.
> 
> 
> why it wasnt in HD is a major annoyance given that it was in SJ and they have
> 
> HD cameras...
> 
> 
> (santa clara 95051/comcast 3416 dvr/42" dlp tv/upgraded neighborhood/no freaking blast on internet though/)



Could be that your area is getting a higher bitrate for FSN (and perhaps other expanded basic channels)...


Would have been nice to have it in HD, for sure (no complaints about HD PQ here, those games look nothing short of fantastic!!)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13495654
> 
> 
> Was ADS turned on recently for you? Local Comcast might still be going through adjustments. You should complain. How is CNN?
> 
> 
> If it is any source of hope, for me (95134) and many others, ADS digital channel quality pretty good.



I don't recall the exact timeframe ADS was turned on here (upgrade happened 11/07), but I think it was sometime in late Jan, early Feb. Hopefully you're right about my local area going through adjustments (I know upgrades are underway in other parts of Sunnyvale, though I don't think this should be affecting my loop, should it?).


CNN looks... somewhat ok. There's some noticeable artifacting (i.e. analog looked better). To give a general idea of the overall PQ on ADS channels -- you know at the end of some commercials, there's about half a screen of fine print? It's completely unreadable, as in maybe I can make out a word or two. I'm young, and I have good eyes, and I've always been able to make out the text. The amount of compression in use is just too much to allow a sufficient/acceptable level of detail.


Any suggestions as to how I should complain to Comcast? I mean, I doubt this is something a regular CSR can help me with... supervisor? I was hoping that these posts would be a good way to bring the issue to light.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13493807
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum and registered because last week I seemed to have lost NBC's HD channel for Fremont. On my TV (Sony bravia), the channel was 116.1. Now I'm getting "unauthorized" message on my tv when I try to load it.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the new channel # is? Or was it completely removed? Also how come my channel numbers don't quite match Peter's here even though we're both comcast users? BTW, I don't use a digital box for my TV if that makes any difference?



Most likely it says unauthorized because NBC was moved (in your area) from 116 to somewhere else. The replacement is likely encrypted.


The reason your channel #s don't match is because potentially every head-end can have different channel locations. In many cases there are similarities, but you almost never see every single channel in the same location unless you are on the same head-end.


Rescan for new channels, then step through every one until you find NBC.


----------



## walk

digital versions look better than analog here, especially the 704x480 ones (some are less, I think 512x480 on some channels...)


the warriors game was on TNT last night.. in High Def. Looked great.. maybe you should upgrade to HD


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13492600
> 
> 
> Getting _*really*_ sick of the ADS quality here in Sunnyvale (94089). Watching the Sharks game (FSNBA, ch40) right now, and the PQ just flat out *sucks*. Even the screen overlays (score, time) have tons of artifacts. Can't even read the sponsor logos (not just the ones along the boards on the rink, I'm talking about the ones on the screen overlay), much less see who actually has the puck at any given moment.
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get a decent photo of it in the second period...



Thank god tomorrow's road game vs. defending Cup Champ Ducks, where the Sharks have a chance to clinch the Pacific Division Title and the 2 seed in the Western Conference Playoffs, is one of the few road games in HD.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13497180
> 
> 
> digital versions look better than analog here...



I would have to agree, for my area too. They do not look as good as ATSC OTA signals, obviously. But, they do away with the snow and grain of the analog cable signals, at roughly the same underlying PQ otherwise. I've been happy with ADS.


----------



## zeldor

OT but: .. at least the 2 seed in the west, they could still pass detroit for #1 if the stars

align properly....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13497215
> 
> 
> Thank god tomorrow's road game vs. defending Cup Champ Ducks, where the Sharks have a chance to clinch the Pacific Division Title and the 2 seed in the Western Conference Playoffs, is one of the few road games in HD.


----------



## sfhub

My area already has pretty good analog without lots of snow or scrolling lines. I've seen areas that have much worse analog.


IMO ADS gets rid of analog artifacts like snow and lines so many people will feel the PQ is much better. However it does introduce mpg artifacts like macroblocking and mosquito noise so others that are more sensitive to those think the PQ is worse, especially if their analog was pretty good to start with.


For me ADS is acceptable (and so was analog). Mostly it is trading off one type of artifact for another, with individual sensitivities to the different artifacts varying.


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, most of us are so accustomed to seeing NTSC snow that we tend to ignore it. But MPEG artifacts jump out to our eyes.


Having said that, I'm surprised to see "PQ" even mentioned in a discussion of SDTV reception. I thought that those of us who cared had stopped watching such stuff.


----------



## zeldor

sharks fanboyism trumps anti-SD fanboyism










and since no SCIFI-HD yet.....

granted its possible to grab the HD version of SG-Atlantis off the net before

it even airs out here in SD I still end up watching it "live" most of the time



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13498349
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'm surprised to see "PQ" even mentioned in a discussion of SDTV reception. I thought that those of us who cared had stopped watching such stuff.


----------



## Donnie Vie

Who else has encountered these problems in the last week or two?

I began having problems almost 2 weeks ago.

I was unable to see HBO, ESPN & ESPN 2 were out, channels 36-42 were out

and so were channels 3-6 and channel 505(Sundance) was out as well.

When I say out, the screen would read, "one moment please" and was all dark.


Eventually a Comcast tech came to visit and his solution was to replace my

HD Box w/Dvr with a new one.


5 nites later and most of the problems have been solved.

My ESPN or ESPN 2 will still have major tiling issues and audio drop outs.

This morning while watching channel 2, more audio drops out were occuring.


Wondering if anybody else is having similiar trouble in the area


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13497215
> 
> 
> Thank god tomorrow's road game vs. defending Cup Champ Ducks, where the Sharks have a chance to clinch the Pacific Division Title and the 2 seed in the Western Conference Playoffs, is one of the few road games in HD.



I'm in 94611 and I'm not seeing it on 720 - the feed on 40 is there and working, though. Is anyone seeing this game on FSNHD?


----------



## zeldor

not in 95051 yet no.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fourmica* /forum/post/13501705
> 
> 
> I'm in 94611 and I'm not seeing it on 720 - the feed on 40 is there and working, though. Is anyone seeing this game on FSNHD?


----------



## zeldor

and there was much rejoicing as it came on finally...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13501728
> 
> 
> not in 95051 yet no.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13501760
> 
> 
> and there was much rejoicing as it came on finally...



Yes! I'm a season ticket holder, so road HD games are a precious commodity


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13497948
> 
> 
> My area already has pretty good analog without lots of snow or scrolling lines. I've seen areas that have much worse analog.
> 
> 
> IMO ADS gets rid of analog artifacts like snow and lines so many people will feel the PQ is much better. However it does introduce mpg artifacts like macroblocking and mosquito noise so others that are more sensitive to those think the PQ is worse, especially if their analog was pretty good to start with.
> 
> 
> For me ADS is acceptable (and so was analog). Mostly it is trading off one type of artifact for another, with individual sensitivities to the different artifacts varying.



Yeah, if your analog was crap to start with, I can understand the welcoming of ADS. My analog was _great_ to start with, hence my complaint.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13498349
> 
> 
> Yes, most of us are so accustomed to seeing NTSC snow that we tend to ignore it. But MPEG artifacts jump out to our eyes.
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'm surprised to see "PQ" even mentioned in a discussion of SDTV reception. I thought that those of us who cared had stopped watching such stuff.



Hey, if every game was in HD, I wouldn't have said a thing. But the reality is that my PQ has gone down significantly, which just isn't acceptable to me. I can only imagine if I still had my 6200-series box, on which digital was truly unwatchable. When I switched to a cable card, my digital PQ went through the roof. I remember when I got my cable card, I was actually excited when games were on FSN+, because it actually looked better than the analog FSN -- back then, digital bitrates were good (even on a 550MHz system!), but no longer...


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/13496479
> 
> 
> Last nite I discovered here in San Jose that KNTV was changed to 79.3 from 79.1 and KBCW went to 79.1 from 91.2. Almost missed recording Smallville on my sony dvr.
> 
> On my Phillips plasma KNTV still shows at 11.1 and KBCW now shows at 44.1.




2 nites ago I also lost my signal for KNTV.

Channel 3 was SD and Channel 11 was HD.


Does anybody know where the channel moved

for the Peninsula area???


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/13502225
> 
> 
> 2 nites ago I also lost my signal for KNTV.
> 
> Channel 3 was SD and Channel 11 was HD.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where the channel moved
> 
> for the Peninsula area???



Mine is at 92 sharing bandwidth with KBCW. Yours could be anywhere.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskrainar* /forum/post/13501830
> 
> 
> Hey, if every game was in HD, I wouldn't have said a thing. But the reality is that my PQ has gone down significantly, which just isn't acceptable to me.



I watched the Sharks on analog 40 and ADS 40 tonight and they both looked very bad. I'm wondering if there is something wrong with the source feed.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13502676
> 
> 
> Yeah guys, it's all right here.......
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271



The original poster was complaining about ADS picture quality. That post is not relevant for ADS picture quality.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13498349
> 
> 
> Having said that, I'm surprised to see "PQ" even mentioned in a discussion of SDTV reception. I thought that those of us who cared had stopped watching such stuff.



Apparently, you have never watched digital OTA SD broadcasts. Compared to analog OTA, satellite digital, and cable analog and digital SD signals, digital OTA looks practically like HD. After so many years of looking at crap, one forgets what a proper SD signal is supposed to look like.


----------



## TPeterson

Gimme a break! OTA SD is getting better (so I no longer routinely have to switch to the analog station to keep from cringing at the MPEG artifacts, as was the case 5 years ago when I first started watching DTV*) but "practically like HD"...? No, it ain't.



*Ed.: Oops! Make that 6 years ago--see my "join date" at left--how time flies for us old folks.


----------



## mds54

Comcast HD PQ degradation.... (I thought this was pertinent for all of us......)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13505302
> 
> 
> Gimme a break! OTA SD is getting better (so I no longer routinely have to switch to the analog station to keep from cringing at the MPEG artifacts, as was the case 5 years ago when I first started watching DTV*) but "practically like HD"...? No, it ain't.



You'll need to look up the words "compared to" in the dictionary, as well as learn to read an entire sentence before commenting on it.


OTOH, it could just be that old age kicking in.


----------



## greeno

On comcast's cable system, without a cable box, what can be received with a new HDTV with a QAM, NTSC and ATSC tuner? I'm guessing:

- all HD content that's in the clear, e.g. 702, 703, 704, 705,... 709 at least

- 2-82


I subscribe to the digital tier, but do I need a comcast box to get the other channels I've not listed above?


Thanks for your patience.

jeff


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13505689
> 
> 
> Comcast HD PQ degradation.... (I thought this was pertinent for all of us......)
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271



Yes that is pertinent to many of us, but it was already discussed at length a few pages back. The sequencing of your initial post made it seem like it was responding to the complaint about ADS, which it is not relevant for.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13505794
> 
> 
> You'll need to look up the words "compared to" in the dictionary, as well as learn to read an entire sentence before commenting on it.
> 
> 
> OTOH, it could just be that old age kicking in.



It probably is. "Practically" used to mean something too "back in the day", instead of just being a noise made by beating gums.


----------



## walk

Yes you need a box or cablecard to tune in the encrypted QAM channels, which is anything except the HD locals and the ADS versions of the "basic" cable channels.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/13505840
> 
> 
> On comcast's cable system, without a cable box, what can be received with a new HDTV with a QAM, NTSC and ATSC tuner? I'm guessing:
> 
> - all HD content that's in the clear, e.g. 702, 703, 704, 705,... 709 at least
> 
> - 2-82
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the digital tier, but do I need a comcast box to get the other channels I've not listed above?



You can get the HD locals but they won't have the same channel #s as you've listed. They will either be the OTA number like 2.x, 5.x or some number you aren't used to like 117.x.


You can get limited+expanded basic 2-82 in analog.


You can get limited basic 2-30 in digital SD (ADS) but they won't be numbered correctly.


For the most part, everything else you will need a cable box or CableCARD. There are some minor channels that are sometimes left unencrypted, but those are not something you can depend on.


----------



## walk

and sometimes you'll get your neighbor's pay-per-view which can be.... interesting to say the least...


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13506032
> 
> 
> Yes that is pertinent to many of us, but it was already discussed at length a few pages back. The sequencing of your initial post made it seem like it was responding to the complaint about ADS, which it is not relevant for.



I don't always scan every single post, so that apparently was my error. And if I'm bringing up old news, then I apologize, but I certainly wouldn't be the first. I wouldn't want to miss that linked thread, although I'm sure many of us are also subscribed to it. I was just trying to pass on what I thought was crucial info. I think most of the folks here are smart enough to know whether it was relevant to them or not.

Please don't lynch me!


----------



## walk

I'm gonna assume those screenshots are legit, and the guy didn't intentionally try to make comcast look bad... because it would be real easy to take screenshots that are 1 frame off, which can make a huge difference with transitions. 1 frame that looks like that after edits/transitions really isn't that bad either. If it looks like that all the time, well that's another story...


----------



## sfhub

bfdtv is legit.


If you want to look at 3-pak HD channels in action, try HGTV, AETV, and SHO. Those changed to 3-pak after the recent channel re-org in my area. Probably for your area also.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13506047
> 
> 
> It probably is. "Practically" used to mean something too "back in the day", instead of just being a noise made by beating gums.



Nope. I still have my teeth.


Again, it seems old age may be an issue.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13508489
> 
> 
> bfdtv is legit.
> 
> 
> If you want to look at 3-pak HD channels in action, try HGTV, AETV, and SHO. Those changed to 3-pak after the recent channel re-org in my area. Probably for your area also.



They are certainly making DirecTV more and more desirable. (The new batch of D* commercials with the guys from the Christopher Guest movies making fun of cable seem to have come at just the right time.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13508671
> 
> 
> They are certainly making DirecTV more and more desirable. (The new batch of D* commercials with the guys from the Christopher Guest movies making fun of cable seem to have come at just the right time.)



Almost prescient in fact.


----------



## bzo

I just signed up for the $25/month promotion for Digital Starter + HBO and received my first bill today. I was installed with a cablecard to a Tivo and a standard STB. It looks like they took the liberty of adding the $7 HD fee to my monthly charges. I was under the impression that the charge was only to lease HD equipment. Has this policy changed, or should I be calling Comcast to get the HD charge removed? Appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## zalusky

DirectTV has a temporary HD lead. However next year with Docsis3, and SDV it will all change. Why would you want to pay for 100's of channels. When you can get access to just the stuff you want. IE downloading movies via Netflix or Apple. Downloading tv shows directly from the provider.


Comcast will be providing 160mbs next year thats a lot of bandwidth for streaming/downloading. If you translate your DTV dollars thats a lot of shows and movies you could buy.


DTV cannot provide internet, you have to go to ATT, Verizon, or Comcast to get it.


----------



## mikesay98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzo* /forum/post/13509281
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the $25/month promotion for Digital Starter + HBO and received my first bill today. I was installed with a cablecard to a Tivo and a standard STB. It looks like they took the liberty of adding the $7 HD fee to my monthly charges. I was under the impression that the charge was only to lease HD equipment. Has this policy changed, or should I be calling Comcast to get the HD charge removed? Appreciate any info, thanks!



If they're charging you $7 for the HD box, then you should call them and get that off. I also have a TiVo, and on top of my normal cable bill, I pay $1.79 a month for CCs. Otherwise, there should be no extra HD charge. Hope that helps!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzo* /forum/post/13509281
> 
> 
> I just signed up for the $25/month promotion for Digital Starter + HBO and received my first bill today. I was installed with a cablecard to a Tivo and a standard STB. It looks like they took the liberty of adding the $7 HD fee to my monthly charges. I was under the impression that the charge was only to lease HD equipment. Has this policy changed, or should I be calling Comcast to get the HD charge removed? Appreciate any info, thanks!



If you have an existing CC or a STB, they will charge you for the second outlet. Your TiVo is probably considered a second HD outlet.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/13509822
> 
> 
> DTV cannot provide internet, you have to go to ATT, Verizon, or Comcast to get it.



So? I go to ATT now, as do many, if not most, hi-bandwidth users in the Bay area.


Also, I find comparing Comcast to D* in terms of value is an argument you don't want to undertake. D* may give you many channels you do not want or need. But, you can get them at a lower cost than Comcast's cheapest "Starter" package.


Cable does have two big advantages over DBS, though. The first is OnDemand. With current technology, it is hard for DBS to match even a tiny fraction of what cable can do with it. (Although, D* is at least making an effort.)


The second, of course, is installation. Most homes in the area are pre-wired for cable. And, no antenna(e) is necessary, so no worry about line of sight or homeowners associations.


But, when it comes down to value, DirecTV currently kicks Comcast's patootie. And, as I've said before, the main thing keeping me from switching is D*'s lack of TVJapan. I'd miss OnDemand. But, it isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## bzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13509936
> 
> 
> If you have an existing CC or a STB, they will charge you for the second outlet. Your TiVo is probably considered a second HD outlet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesay98* /forum/post/13509928
> 
> 
> If they're charging you $7 for the HD box, then you should call them and get that off. I also have a TiVo, and on top of my normal cable bill, I pay $1.79 a month for CCs. Otherwise, there should be no extra HD charge. Hope that helps!



Hmm, on my bill I see that the Digital Starter Package includes one STB. They are also charging me $6.99 for a "Digital Addl Outlet" and $7.00 for "High Definition TV". Hmm, no charge for a cable card though. It sounds like at minimum, I shouldn't be charged for the HD. Potentially, I should be charged $1.79 instead of $6.99 for the additional outlet?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesay98* /forum/post/13509928
> 
> 
> If they're charging you $7 for the HD box, then you should call them and get that off. I also have a TiVo, and on top of my normal cable bill, I pay $1.79 a month for CCs. Otherwise, there should be no extra HD charge. Hope that helps!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13509936
> 
> 
> If you have an existing CC or a STB, they will charge you for the second outlet. Your TiVo is probably considered a second HD outlet.



So, if I added an HD (non-DVR) box to the BR, I'd have to pay $7 HD Converter fee AND an Add'l Outlet fee? Or, only the $7 HD Converter fee?


What about a 2nd HD-DVR? Is it $13.95, plus outlet fee? Or, is it only outlet fee as HD-DVR service is listed as a "Service", not an equipment charge.)


Also, if they ever get this "Connected Home", or whatever they are calling Multi-Room Viewing, off the ground, will that enable the current non-DVR HD boxes to playback from current HD-DVR's located in another room? Or, will it require two newer DCH DVR's?


----------



## sfhub

The last I spoke with Comcast you pay the outlet fee when you get any equipment from Comcast (STB, HD STB, CableCARD, PVR) They will never break it out this way but the outlet fee bundles an equipment fee and a digital mirror fee. You get one "free" outlet (fee) bundled in with any package.


There is then a surcharge fee for HD STB ($7), 2nd CableCARD in the same PVR ($1.79), and PVR ($13.95)


The surcharge fee for HD STB is $8 if you don't have a digital package.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzo* /forum/post/13511469
> 
> 
> Hmm, on my bill I see that the Digital Starter Package includes one STB. They are also charging me $6.99 for a "Digital Addl Outlet" and $7.00 for "High Definition TV". Hmm, no charge for a cable card though. It sounds like at minimum, I shouldn't be charged for the HD. Potentially, I should be charged $1.79 instead of $6.99 for the additional outlet?



If you don't have an HD STB, the $7 fee should not be there. It may take you a while to find a representative that agrees with that (or you might get one the first time you call)


If you don't need the STB, return it, and they should drop the $6.99 fee.


----------



## fitprod

I know Comcast is supposed to add some channels in the middle of the month, but have they said anything about ESPNews HD in the Bay Area? (There's obviously a slot reserved... Either 723 or 726, since I'd assume they would group them together.)


fitprod


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nereus* /forum/post/13426513
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that KPIX periodically loses sync with the decoder in the cable box? By "loses sync", I mean that after a commercial, generally, the image will freeze or all sound will be lost. This always happens after a switch from SD (a commercial or other teaser) back to the HD signal. Switching channels then back resyncs things.
> 
> 
> This has been going on for a couple of weeks. I have only noticed the phenomenon with KPIX (channel 705).



I'm not sure if anyone answered this for you, but part of the audio drop out is related to the brief half second it takes to switch from DD 2.0 (Commercials) to DD 5.1 (Programs), I'm not sure about local shows, but this is a problem with CBS programing.


fitprod


----------



## wco81

OnDemand is more than made up for by better DVRs with more storage.


You just record stuff you want to watch.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast's OnDemand product is already crippled PQ/AQ-wise anyhow isn't it?


----------



## bzo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13511686
> 
> 
> If you don't have an HD STB, the $7 fee should not be there. It may take you a while to find a representative that agrees with that (or you might get one the first time you call)
> 
> 
> If you don't need the STB, return it, and they should drop the $6.99 fee.



Thanks! That actually ended up being easy to fix. I used the online chat, and the the CSR took off the HD charge with no hassle at all.


----------



## Mikef5

An interesting article in the S.J. Mercury News today with an interview with Mr. Rick Germano, Senior Vice President, Customer Operations.


If he does what he says he's going to do ( and I mean all of it ), he's back on the Christmas list










Seems he'll ( or his group will ) be in the Bay Area May 7th. Get your questions ready










Here's the link.... http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_8747752 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13513295
> 
> 
> Comcast's OnDemand product is already crippled PQ/AQ-wise anyhow isn't it?



It's pretty good actually... good _enough_, at least for the free HD movies, don't know if I'd like paying $5.95 for them....


Of course that's only IF you can get a free stream. During prime time it's a total crapshoot if you can even get a movie to start without the dreaded "SRM20" error.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzo* /forum/post/13513437
> 
> 
> Thanks! That actually ended up being easy to fix. I used the online chat, and the the CSR took off the HD charge with no hassle at all.



Now you just need to verify on the next bill and decipher the prorations


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13514070
> 
> 
> It's pretty good actually... good _enough_, at least for the free HD movies, don't know if I'd like paying $5.95 for them....
> 
> 
> Of course that's only IF you can get a free stream. During prime time it's a total crapshoot if you can even get a movie to start without the dreaded "SRM20" error.



I'm guessing that's a "busy" error? That's one of the things about Comcast, they have some great products, they just need to get away from providing them in a half-assed manner.


OnDemand really means whenever your neighbors are done watching what they're watching, then you'll get yours. Internet speeds are all over the map - that's one thing nice about DSL, same speed all day every day, and now their national HD channels have second class PQ.



Regarding the Gemano article, like Mikef5 says, actions speak much louder than words, _especially_ when it comes to Comcast.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/13513282
> 
> 
> OnDemand is more than made up for by better DVRs with more storage.
> 
> 
> You just record stuff you want to watch.



Not really.


OnDemand is for watching stuff when there is nothing to watch on the regular channels. Plus, there's tons of stuff that isn't even on the regular channels at all. And, I always find stuff from the regular channels that I didn't even know about to record in the first place, and OnDemand gives me a second chance.


It's a great thing to have.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13513508
> 
> 
> If he does what he says he's going to do ( and I mean all of it ), he's back on the Christmas list



Did he say when we're getting the new DCX cable boxes? These look sweet.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/03...mpeg4-hd-stbs/ 
http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...eLocaleId=2026


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13511668
> 
> 
> The last I spoke with Comcast you pay the outlet fee when you get any equipment from Comcast (STB, HD STB, CableCARD, PVR) They will never break it out this way but the outlet fee bundles an equipment fee and a digital mirror fee. You get one "free" outlet (fee) bundled in with any package.
> 
> 
> There is then a surcharge fee for HD STB ($7), 2nd CableCARD in the same PVR ($1.79), and PVR ($13.95)
> 
> 
> The surcharge fee for HD STB is $8 if you don't have a digital package.



Okay. So, if I have an HD-DVR already. And, I want to add an HD STB, I will be charged a $7 HD STB fee PLUS an add'l outlet fee? How much is the outlet fee?


I seem to remember something like $7.95? Is that still the case? If so, $14.95 is way too much. Seriously. They're out of their f-ing minds.


The Sat companies charge an add'l receiver fee of $5.99...period.


Please DirecTV...add TV Japan. Pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13515681
> 
> 
> Did he say when we're getting the new DCX cable boxes? These look sweet.
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/03...mpeg4-hd-stbs/
> http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...eLocaleId=2026



Wow, these do look nice. Please anybody, let us hear when you get these.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/13515765
> 
> 
> Wow, these do look nice. Please anybody, let us hear when you get these.



From what I've read Comcast has not committed to using these yet. That begs the question: has anyone heard if Comcast is going to employ mpeg-4 for SDV? If so, I would assume this would be the box they use. What I _really_ want to see though is Comcast get the necessary infrastructure to support the MoCA options to enable things such as multi-room viewing, music & picture sharing, etc.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13516059
> 
> 
> From what I've read Comcast has not committed to using these yet. That begs the question: has anyone heard if Comcast is going to employ mpeg-4 for SDV? If so, I would assume this would be the box they use. What I _really_ want to see though is Comcast get the necessary infrastructure to support the MoCA options to enable things such as multi-room viewing, music & picture sharing, etc.




I don't think they will. SDV works fine on EXISTING cable boxes. If it needed a lot of new boxes, it wouldn't be the solution that TW and others have found it to be. It should work fine on any box that can handle ondemand.


Because it works on existing boxes, it must be mpeg2.


MPEG4 may eventually get deployed, but it will require new boxes, and simulcasting, just like ADS works today for digital only boxes that can't receive analog.


I find it amusing that folks here think DBS only has a temporary advntage. Yes, Cable has a ton of advantages. But Comcast and many MSO's have failed to exploit them. They could have offered 16 Mbps service 4 years ago, but didn't. They could have deployed SDV 2 years ago, but didn't. They could have turned off a bunch of analog stations 5 years ago, but didn't.


Now DirecTV and FIOS is handing them their head, but this was seen by many people years ago, and still Comcast did nothing. Except raise rates of course. And deploy telephone service. Great - I already have phone service, but they let their core product be uncompetitive. Moto boxes? What crap.... Even the DirecTV boxes look fantastic compared with the trash Comcast deploys here.


Cable should have wiped the floor with the Bells and the DBS guys, but they sat on their fannies and got creamed. Now that they find themselves in hot water, do we see bold action to leap ahead? Nope, an analog channel here, overcompression there, a new HD channel every few months.


THIS IS NOT GOING TO CUT IT! Come on Comcast, stop making half-assed moves and expecting that to fix your problem. Act boldly or you are going to really be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13515681
> 
> 
> Did he say when we're getting the new DCX cable boxes? These look sweet.
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/03...mpeg4-hd-stbs/
> http://www.motorola.com/mediacenter/...eLocaleId=2026




Yeah, well.......looks are one thing, but will this be another DVR box released before the bugs are worked out? How long have we been suffering with delayed remote commands, lousy picture (with no HD pass through), and random resets? Another box from Mot does not give me encouragement.


As Direct is learning, a fancy looking box is not enough.


-Dave


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13511877
> 
> 
> I know Comcast is supposed to add some channels in the middle of the month



I still haven't seen any notice on my STB about the new channels. Hopefully everything is still on schedule to deliver us these new channels on Apr 15th.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13516666
> 
> 
> Yeah, well.......looks are one thing, but will this be another DVR box released before the bugs are worked out? How long have we been suffering with delayed remote commands, lousy picture (with no HD pass through), and random resets? Another box from Mot does not give me encouragement.
> 
> 
> As Direct is learning, a fancy looking box is not enough.
> 
> 
> -Dave



LOL...it's SOP for Motorola to release STBs with bugs, if it didn't have any, it wouldn't be worthy of the Motorola name.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13516666
> 
> 
> Yeah, well.......looks are one thing, but will this be another DVR box released before the bugs are worked out? How long have we been suffering with delayed remote commands, lousy picture (with no HD pass through), and random resets? Another box from Mot does not give me encouragement.
> 
> 
> As Direct is learning, a fancy looking box is not enough.
> 
> -Dave



None of the boxes can compete against the Dish Network DVR. It has two satellite receivers plus an excellent OTA receiver and you can record programming from all three recievers simultaneously while playing back two shows you've already recorded to two different TVs, one HD, one SD. Try to do that on any other box!


Not only does it have lots of nice features, but it's reliable and you get all of the recordings you request. The box doesn't reboot all the time. It produces a great picture, has skip forward and back buttons, pause, slow motion, a great program guide and it's easy to use. I couldn't be more pleased with it.


Larry

SF


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13513508
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link.... http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_8747752
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the link, I may be using that "contact" form pretty quickly as my service has suddenly gone downhill to the point where I am seriously considering canceling.


The one thing that frustrates me to no end is the lack of respect for what I know and understand. It shouldn't be so shocking that I understand how CableCARDs, etc. work, I am an informed customer.


I am also not impressed with the "oh well" type of attitude for the issues I am having with my phone service, which is the only phone service I have in my house, something the Bells never took lightly. The one time I had problems with my last POTS phone, it was due to a storm and they were working around the clock to get it fixed. Now my phone goes out whenever it wants and no one seems to care...


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13515710
> 
> 
> Okay. So, if I have an HD-DVR already. And, I want to add an HD STB, I will be charged a $7 HD STB fee PLUS an add'l outlet fee? How much is the outlet fee?
> 
> 
> I seem to remember something like $7.95? Is that still the case? If so, $14.95 is way too much. Seriously. They're out of their f-ing minds.
> 
> 
> The Sat companies charge an add'l receiver fee of $5.99...period.
> 
> 
> Please DirecTV...add TV Japan. Pleeeeeeeeeeease!



Yes, it's (addl outlet fee) + (HD fee). seems like they go up all the time now but last I checked they were $6.95 addl outlet and $7 hdtv, so $13.95 for an additional HD (non dvr) box.


the "good" news? is that if you call and ask nicely you can often get them to give you free things like the addl outlet fee.


Last year when they were offering "free dct" I got them to drop the addl outlet fee for a year, but I think that's up in April so I'll have to seriously consider if watching HD on the 23" bedroom LCD is worth $14/mo....


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13514778
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that's a "busy" error? That's one of the things about Comcast, they have some great products, they just need to get away from providing them in a half-assed manner.
> 
> 
> OnDemand really means whenever your neighbors are done watching what they're watching, then you'll get yours. Internet speeds are all over the map - that's one thing nice about DSL, same speed all day every day, and now their national HD channels have second class PQ.



yes SRM-20 is "no free streams" error or basically "the tubes are full".


dsl has it's own set of problems, namely the "CO" problem. must be nice to get 6mbits if you live next door to the "CO" but if you don't... the best I can get here in the office (no cable) is 1.1mb (384k up).


oh it's also $60/mo


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13516666
> 
> 
> Yeah, well.......looks are one thing, but will this be another DVR box released before the bugs are worked out? How long have we been suffering with delayed remote commands, lousy picture (with no HD pass through), and random resets? Another box from Mot does not give me encouragement.
> 
> 
> As Direct is learning, a fancy looking box is not enough.
> 
> 
> -Dave



By "looks", I meant that the published _specs and features_ looked sweet. Physically, it looks ok, I guess. I kinda like the way the DCH looks now, actually. Although, I'd prefer all black to match the rest of my stuff.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13519523
> 
> 
> Yes, it's (addl outlet fee) + (HD fee). seems like they go up all the time now but last I checked they were $6.95 addl outlet and $7 hdtv, so $13.95 for an additional HD (non dvr) box.
> 
> 
> the "good" news? is that if you call and ask nicely you can often get them to give you free things like the addl outlet fee.
> 
> 
> Last year when they were offering "free dct" I got them to drop the addl outlet fee for a year, but I think that's up in April so I'll have to seriously consider if watching HD on the 23" bedroom LCD is worth $14/mo....



So, an HD DVR for the BR will cost an add'l $20.90/mo??? Sweet Chocolate Jesus! They must have some outstanding drugs in Philadelphia.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13519589
> 
> 
> yes SRM-20 is "no free streams" error or basically "the tubes are full".
> 
> 
> dsl has it's own set of problems, namely the "CO" problem. must be nice to get 6mbits if you live next door to the "CO" but if you don't... the best I can get here in the office (no cable) is 1.1mb (384k up).
> 
> 
> oh it's also $60/mo



Really? ATT DSL advertises $35/mo for "Elite" (6mb/768kb). I only pay $25/mo for 3mb/512kb, currently.


I'm thinking of upgrading to Elite, which is available at my address, as opposed to switching to Comcast HSI for three main reasons:

- We can keep our email addresses.

- No blockage on P2P or streaming media. (With two Slingboxes, one incoming, one outgoing, I can't chance it.)

- Price


----------



## walk

oh yes. they _advertise_ it.


they also bother me on the phone every couple of months to beg me to "upgrade"


unfortunately the "CO" is in africa or something because we only get a max of 1.1mbits no matter what "service" they have us on - believe me I have tried.


like I said, dsl has its own set of problems....


$35 is for "home" service, if it's for a business address it's $55 or so.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13520105
> 
> 
> oh yes. they _advertise_ it.
> 
> 
> they also bother me on the phone every couple of months to beg me to "upgrade"
> 
> 
> unfortunately the "CO" is in africa or something because we only get a max of 1.1mbits no matter what "service" they have us on - believe me I have tried.
> 
> 
> like I said, dsl has its own set of problems....
> 
> 
> $35 is for "home" service, if it's for a business address it's $55 or so.



Ahh. Business. Of course. But, Comcast doesn't charge more for business customers than residential? That's odd. Dish, DirecTV, and ATT all do.


Well, I've never experienced any set of problems with DSL, other than distance dictating speed. I've had it for about 6 years or so now. Smooth as silk.


My actual speeds are about what can be expected for the advertised speed: 2.5/425 vs 3/512. I would expect similar comparative performance for their Elite service.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13519967
> 
> 
> So, an HD DVR for the BR will cost an add'l $20.90/mo??? Sweet Chocolate Jesus! They must have some outstanding drugs in Philadelphia.



Wow, that does seem high. In this case, if you get a TivoHD as a second DVR, you pay $6.95 add outlet, $1.79 dual cable card, plus whatever Tivo monthly charges:

a) If you get monthly with 1 year commit, it's $12.95/month for Tivo, or $21.69 total including the add outlet and cable card charges.

b) If you already have a Tivo, you can put the second Tivo on MSD discount at $6.95/month, and $15.96 total.

c) If you don't get MSD, but you can afford to go with a pre-pay, the cheapest 3 year pre-pay will be about $8.31/month, so $17.05 total.


So in the worst case, you can get Tivo HD for just ~70 cents more a month. And in many cases, you can get it cheaper than Comcast's HD DVR.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13520024
> 
> 
> Really? ATT DSL advertises $35/mo for "Elite" (6mb/768kb). I only pay $25/mo for 3mb/512kb, currently.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to Elite, which is available at my address, as opposed to switching to Comcast HSI for three main reasons:
> 
> - We can keep our email addresses.
> 
> - No blockage on P2P or streaming media. (With two Slingboxes, one incoming, one outgoing, I can't chance it.)
> 
> - Price



You can wrangle with AT&T, they practically begged me to stay with their DSL at the Elite speed for $25 a month(year contract). Problem was, I was only getting 2.5-3mbps DL speed, used to get a solid 5+mbps and until they have that problem worked out I decided to go with Comcast. With rebates and such, I'm getting about 8.5 mos of 6/384 for free. My hope is that by August/November U-verse will be available here.


As I've noted before, I really liked the reliability of the constant speeds with DSL, the up/down/slow/fast speeds with HSI drives me nuts. I've been waiting to see if that "fixes" itself when my area gets upgraded, but only the great cable-god in the sky knows when that will happen. Being that it's April already, that "by the end of 2008" statement is looking more and more likely.


----------



## Mikef5

So, anyone watching the Giants on Comcast Sports Net HD ?? Notice anything different ???

You may fire when ready Gridley










I'm back to watching the game


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13521928
> 
> 
> So, anyone watching the Giants on Comcast Sports Net HD ?? Notice anything different ???
> 
> You may fire when ready Gridley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to watching the game
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It looks better on DirecTV?? Just kidding.










Looks the same on both providers.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13522166
> 
> 
> It looks better on DirecTV?? Just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks the same on both providers.



Hi Jim,


Just thought more people would've realized that FSN-HD is no longer there, they've changed to Comcast Sports Net Bay Area. The same people just a new ownership but it could mean more local HD games. I mean, who's going to show the Giants now that they don't have Bonds and are in a rebuilding mode ??? Not the major networks that's for sure. Hopefully the Giants will get better as the season goes on ( yes, I'm dreaming







) but it's not looking good if today's game is any indication










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

CSN schedule is here http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/Schd_Giants.jsp 


I count 140 games, 18 in HD


well that can't be right, no HD games after May 27th.. prob schedule is just not final


there's an ad they've been running that says 30-40 games in HD I think.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13522430
> 
> 
> CSN shedule is here http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/Schd_Giants.jsp
> 
> 
> I count 145 games, 18 in HD
> 
> 
> well that can't be right, no HD games after May 27th.. prob schedule is just not final
> 
> 
> there's an ad they've been running that says 30-40 games in HD I think.



Walk,


I'm pretty sure some of those other games will be in HD on NBC since Fox is no longer the home of the Giants and NBC is sort of ( they're not doing their own productions, guess who is ??) but that's a whole other subject. I've got their schedule somewhere. I'll check between innings










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

140 games, there was some blank spaces..


that only leaves 22 games for NBC and/or FOX and ESPN.


don't know about NBC but all of FOX and ESPN games are in HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13522577
> 
> 
> 140 games, there was some blank spaces..
> 
> 
> that only leaves 22 games for NBC and/or FOX and ESPN.



I just checked the schedule I got from NBC and it looks like 21 games in HD for them. Considering what the numbers have been in the past, that's a lot of them being shown in HD.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Might check the below post, homcom has created a spreadsheet with all the games.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post13360415


----------



## Mikef5

Here is the schedule for games on NBC11:


S.F. GIANTS HD SCHEDULE ON KNTV-NBC11 - 2008


Date Airtime Team


(All Home Games unless noted)


Sat. Mar 15 3:00pm Seattle (Spring Training)


Tue. April 1 7:00pm @ L.A.Dodgers


Tue. April 8 7:00pm San Diego


Fri. April 25 7:00pm Cincinnati


Sat. April 26 6:00pm Cincinnati


Fri. May 9 7:00pm Philadelphia


Fri. May 16 7:00pm Chi White Sox


Sat. May 17 6:00pm Chi White Sox


Fri. May 30 7:00pm San Diego


Fri. June 13 7:00pm Oakland


Tue. June 17 7:00pm Detroit


Fri. June 27 7:00pm @ Oakland


Sat. June 28 6:00pm @ Oakland


Tue. July 1 7:00pm Chicago Cubs


Fri. July 18 7:00pm Milwaukee


Fri. July 25 7:00pm Arizona


Sat. July 26 6:00pm Arizona


Tue. Aug 26 7:00pm Colorado


Fri. Sept 12 7:00pm @ San Diego


Fri. Sept 19 7:30pm @ L.A. Dodgers


Fri. Sept 26 7:00pm L.A. Dodgers


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13522699
> 
> 
> Might check the below post, homcom has created a spreadsheet with all the games.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post13360415



Jim,


I get a 404 error for the site that is referenced in that article










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13522779
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I get a 404 error for the site that is referenced in that article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



He must have moved it, I'll see if I can find it.


Looks like he combined his efforts with the below site,

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/homcom/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13522883
> 
> 
> He must have moved it, I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> Looks like he combined his efforts with the below site,
> 
> http://www.hdsportsguide.com/homcom/



Thanks for the link. I downloaded the xls file and it looks pretty well updated, even had CSNBA instead of FSNBA already in there










Of course the Giants are sucking today, 5 to 0 in the 8th, boy it's going to be a long season










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13523196
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I downloaded the xls file and it looks pretty well updated, even had CSNBA instead of FSNBA already in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Giants are sucking today, 5 to 0 in the 8th, boy it's going to be a long season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The outcome of the game looked pretty good to me!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13523276
> 
> 
> The outcome of the game looked pretty good to me!



I forgot you are a relocated Dodgers fan. I guess we all have our faults









The way the Giants played today, I'd say they're on par with where the 49er's are in football except 49ers have proven that they can win, the Giants so far haven't.









Besides the Dodgers have Joe Torre, that's unfair










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## AENielsenSR

I went to Comcast today in Livermore to pick up an additonal HD Set Top Box and they are now giving out the Motorola DCH3200. Looks good and seems to work well.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13522430
> 
> 
> CSN schedule is here http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/Schd_Giants.jsp
> 
> 
> I count 140 games, 18 in HD
> 
> 
> well that can't be right, no HD games after May 27th.. prob schedule is just not final
> 
> 
> there's an ad they've been running that says 30-40 games in HD I think.



18 can't be right considering June-September the only conflict is the A's. Warriors and Sharks are off then (Well, NBA/NHL playoffs at that point will all be on national networks by June).


I bet it's just not finalized as you say. 30-40 sounds right.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/13520344
> 
> 
> Wow, that does seem high. In this case, if you get a TivoHD as a second DVR, you pay $6.95 add outlet, $1.79 dual cable card, plus whatever Tivo monthly charges:
> 
> a) If you get monthly with 1 year commit, it's $12.95/month for Tivo, or $21.69 total including the add outlet and cable card charges.
> 
> b) If you already have a Tivo, you can put the second Tivo on MSD discount at $6.95/month, and $15.96 total.
> 
> c) If you don't get MSD, but you can afford to go with a pre-pay, the cheapest 3 year pre-pay will be about $8.31/month, so $17.05 total.
> 
> 
> So in the worst case, you can get Tivo HD for just ~70 cents more a month. And in many cases, you can get it cheaper than Comcast's HD DVR.



You're leaving out the $250-$300 for the Tivo HD itself. (possibly times two)


And, that hardware and Tivo subscription will tie me to Comcast. I may want to switch to DirecTV in the not too distant future.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13524464
> 
> 
> You're leaving out the $250-$300 for the Tivo HD itself. (possibly times two)
> 
> 
> And, that hardware and Tivo subscription will tie me to Comcast. I may want to switch to DirecTV in the not too distant future.



The TiVo HD is supposedly $150 at Costco right now, plus TiVo has a Lifetime subscription offer going to celebrate their "Blue Moon" anniversary thing.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13524561
> 
> 
> The TiVo HD is supposedly $150 at Costco right now, plus TiVo has a Lifetime subscription offer going to celebrate their "Blue Moon" anniversary thing.



I am planning on replacing my analog Tivo. Costco online still lists at 279. How do I get this?


----------



## walk

oh Giants...


2 caught stealing (1 picked off)

2 inning-ending hit into DP

1 botched DP-shoulda-been-an-error that led to a run (poor Valdez, he did strike out Martin though)

1 wild pitch

2 passed balls


vs.


5 hits... 0 runs.


oh man.


don't get too excited beating the Giants, they stink, espeically Zito.


We'll see what Lincecum and Cain can do next.


LinceCain and pray for Rain!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13519589
> 
> 
> yes SRM-20 is "no free streams" error or basically "the tubes are full".
> 
> 
> dsl has it's own set of problems, namely the "CO" problem. must be nice to get 6mbits if you live next door to the "CO" but if you don't... the best I can get here in the office (no cable) is 1.1mb (384k up).
> 
> 
> oh it's also $60/mo



I get 6 mbps and I'm almost 6 miles from the CO. And I pay $40. And since I have Sonic.net and not AT&T or Comcast, I get good customer support, no content filtering or speed throttling, full-speed binary usenet access, IMAP, a free domain name and hosting, etc. The only thing that annoys me is that new customers get a cheaper price than me ($35). Doesn't seem fair, but that's the price of dealing with AT&T-leased lines.


But the even better news is that Sonic has installed and is testing their own equipment in the Santa Rosa CO. We're gonna get ADSL2+ without wasting it on silly "advanced" TV! Finally, Santa Rosa gets something that the rest of the Bay Area doesn't.


----------



## nikeykid

yay go 0-1 giants!!


watching my recorded version right now. i like the CSN bar better, it doesn't stretch across the picture like the FSN one did.


----------



## jl7676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13497050
> 
> 
> Most likely it says unauthorized because NBC was moved (in your area) from 116 to somewhere else. The replacement is likely encrypted.
> 
> 
> The reason your channel #s don't match is because potentially every head-end can have different channel locations. In many cases there are similarities, but you almost never see every single channel in the same location unless you are on the same head-end.
> 
> 
> Rescan for new channels, then step through every one until you find NBC.



I just re-scanned and stepping through, but no luck. :-/


Anyone else in the Fremont area know of the NBC HD channel #? I'm in the 94539 zip code area.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13525257
> 
> 
> I get 6 mbps and I'm almost 6 miles from the CO. And I pay $40. And since I have Sonic.net and not AT&T or Comcast, I get good customer support, no content filtering or speed throttling, full-speed binary usenet access, IMAP, a free domain name and hosting, etc. The only thing that annoys me is that new customers get a cheaper price than me ($35). Doesn't seem fair, but that's the price of dealing with AT&T-leased lines.
> 
> 
> But the even better news is that Sonic has installed and is testing their own equipment in the Santa Rosa CO. We're gonna get ADSL2+ without wasting it on silly "advanced" TV! Finally, Santa Rosa gets something that the rest of the Bay Area doesn't.



Really? I may have to take a serious look at Sonic when my "free" period ends with Comcast.


Just did a quick look-see and that Sonic offering looks damn good, I'm tempted to give it a try before my free period is up.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13524827
> 
> 
> I am planning on replacing my analog Tivo. Costco online still lists at 279. How do I get this?



Not sure, it was mentioned in the TiVo thread, you may have to go to the store itself.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13525397
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the Fremont area know of the NBC HD channel #? I'm in the 94539 zip code area.



Over here, on the San Mateo headend (I think), KNTV-DT and its Weather sub have moved from sharing rf 116 with ESPN-HD to sharing rf 120 with KCWB-DT--all PSIP-less, so far.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13524561
> 
> 
> The TiVo HD is supposedly $150 at Costco right now, plus TiVo has a Lifetime subscription offer going to celebrate their "Blue Moon" anniversary thing.



It's like $700. What a deal! (They do throw in a stuffed Tivo TV mascot toy thing, tho)
http://www.tivo.com/promo/bluemoon.html 


The $150 Costco deal sounds interesting. I can't find it on any of the "deal" site forums, tho.


----------



## garypen

On the bright side, the Mets did great today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13525019
> 
> 
> oh Giants...
> 
> 
> 2 caught stealing (1 picked off)
> 
> 2 inning-ending hit into DP
> 
> 1 botched DP-shoulda-been-an-error that led to a run (poor Valdez, he did strike out Martin though)
> 
> 1 wild pitch
> 
> 2 passed balls
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 5 hits... 0 runs.
> 
> 
> oh man.
> 
> 
> don't get too excited beating the Giants, they stink, espeically Zito.
> 
> 
> We'll see what Lincecum and Cain can do next.
> 
> 
> LinceCain and pray for Rain!


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13524464
> 
> 
> You're leaving out the $250-$300 for the Tivo HD itself. (possibly times two)
> 
> 
> And, that hardware and Tivo subscription will tie me to Comcast. I may want to switch to DirecTV in the not too distant future.



Yeah you are right, I forgot the HW cost. I got my Tivo HD for $255 on Amazon, a while ago Woot had refurb Tivo HD for $190. Not sure what you mean by times two though. My Tivo HD is on MSD at $6.95/mon, so in ~3 years I figure the saving in not paying for the Comcast HD-DVR will cover the HW cost of Tivo HD.


It looks like DTV is charging for $100 for the box and DTV still owns it after it, so it's a lease fee. I'm not sure how I would feel about paying $100 for a box that I don't get to own. A lot of people seem to be able to get DTV to drop that charge, in that case I would be OK with it.


Looking at the HD content and cost, DTV is probably the best value. But Tivo has a few features that I got so used to and will not give up in any case. When Comcast gets SciFi HD, I think I'll have pretty much all HD channels I need that would satisfy me for a while.


----------



## tranle

Does anyone of you have reception problem for KTVUHD (702) and KTVUDT2 (188), my comcast box has now and then image freeze and sound drop but my pc qam tuner cannot have a lock on them.


I am in zipcode 94041 Mountain View.


----------



## MKANET

I'm guessing it goes without saying that UFC Fight Night 13 wont be available to Comcast subscribers via PPV.


----------



## tkripala

Just came back from the Cupertino Comcast office to try and swap out my DVI HD receiver with an HDMI equipped HD receiver. They didn't have any in stock and she suggested I try the San Jose office. While there, I asked about new HD channels. She said that they will be turning on 5 new channels on 4/15/08 for the Cupertino and Los Altos area. The five are:


Sci-Fi - Channel 736

Food Network - Channel 747

Animal Planet - Channel 751

TLC - Channel 752

CNN - Channel 759


----------



## rsra13

Travel Channel please!


----------



## nikeykid

i hope FX HD is in the next batch.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13529269
> 
> 
> i hope FX HD is in the next batch.



Agreed. The Shield in HD...oh daddy!!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13529551
> 
> 
> Agreed. The Shield in HD...oh daddy!!!



Well, the way Comcast is going it will be in a widescreen format, but I'm not so sure it will qualify as HD.


It's too bad that the providers have become the arbiters of what qualifies as "HD" rather than the FTC/FCC settings some rules/regs back when the digital TV rules/specs were first established. As it is, anyone can call anything "HD' if they want to, it's become a throwaway marketing term. It's even being used by online video providers, how can an unmolested OTA feed from KPIX be termed the same as a 1.5mbps video stream from network online site?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13526030
> 
> 
> On the bright side, the Mets did great today.



vs the Marlins dude.



the Marlins.


----------



## mds54

Do we know when they will start to degrade our HD signals here with their compression?

Last night I seemed to have some of the worse HD PQ I've ever seen with Comcast, but I just bought a new TV which has not been optimized/calibrated yet, so I'm not sure which is which.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13529924
> 
> 
> Well, the way Comcast is going it will be in a widescreen format, but I'm not so sure it will qualify as HD.
> 
> 
> It's too bad that the providers have become the arbiters of what qualifies as "HD" rather than the FTC/FCC settings some rules/regs back when the digital TV rules/specs were first established. As it is, anyone can call anything "HD' if they want to, it's become a throwaway marketing term. It's even being used by online video providers, how can an unmolested OTA feed from KPIX be termed the same as a 1.5mbps video stream from network online site?



you know I love a good comcast bashing as much as the next guy but they have no control over what the providers fill their channels with. in fact wasn't it one of comcast's ceos the other day saying something like "lot of these channels don't even deserve to be in hd"?


but, the dish guys are pouring on the "more channels" hard sell, I guess cable feels they have to keep up, who cares if it's 97% stretched SD.


for example CNN.. what is the point of news in HD? do they even have any HD content? more importantly do people even watch CNN anymore except in the 24 hours after a huge major disaster?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13530423
> 
> 
> Do we know when they will start to degrade our HD signals here with their compression?
> 
> Last night I seemed to have some of the worse HD PQ I've ever seen with Comcast, but I just bought a new TV which has not been optimized/calibrated yet, so I'm not sure which is which.



Look at AETV, HGTV, SHO. If they are on the same channel in the diagnostic screen then you are likely already seeing degraded quality during primetime.


----------



## walk

I don't have Sho but AE and HG are both on RF 369 or something like that. I didn't see any noticeable PQ loss with The Matrix on AE.


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkripala* /forum/post/13529091
> 
> 
> Just came back from the Cupertino Comcast office to try and swap out my DVI HD receiver with an HDMI equipped HD receiver. They didn't have any in stock and she suggested I try the San Jose office. While there, I asked about new HD channels. She said that they will be turning on 5 new channels on 4/15/08 for the Cupertino and Los Altos area. The five are:
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi - Channel 736
> 
> Food Network - Channel 747
> 
> Animal Planet - Channel 751
> 
> TLC - Channel 752
> 
> CNN - Channel 759



Will all upgraded systems be getting these new channels come the 15th?


----------



## cstar

Upgraded on Friday!










Anyone know if the Blast Internet service is available in Los Gatos yet?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13530397
> 
> 
> vs the Marlins dude.
> 
> 
> 
> the Marlins.



It is still what we like to refer to as a *W*.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13531852
> 
> 
> It is still what we like to refer to as a *W*.



oh noes... the phillies are 7 games back with 17 to go... time to panic in NY!!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13530460
> 
> 
> you know I love a good comcast bashing as much as the next guy but they have no control over what the providers fill their channels with. in fact wasn't it one of comcast's ceos the other day saying something like "lot of these channels don't even deserve to be in hd"?
> 
> 
> but, the dish guys are pouring on the "more channels" hard sell, I guess cable feels they have to keep up, who cares if it's 97% stretched SD.
> 
> 
> for example CNN.. what is the point of news in HD? do they even have any HD content? more importantly do people even watch CNN anymore except in the 24 hours after a huge major disaster?



a. The degradation he was referring to was not due to source content, but to Comcast squeezing three channels into a space meant for two, thus reducing actual signal specs below that of true HD, and its resulting loss of visual PQ.


b. CNN studios are HD-equipped, and more and more of their ENG crews are being so-equipped. (Not to mention the local affiliates, where they get much of their feeds, also equipping for HD.)


c. I watch CNN on a daily basis. It's one of the few channels I watch.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13525436
> 
> 
> Not sure, it was mentioned in the TiVo thread, you may have to go to the store itself.



The Tivo thread here at AVS? Or, on a Tivo users forum?


I'm really interested in this.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13530460
> 
> 
> you know I love a good comcast bashing as much as the next guy but they have no control over what the providers fill their channels with. in fact wasn't it one of comcast's ceos the other day saying something like "lot of these channels don't even deserve to be in hd"?
> 
> 
> but, the dish guys are pouring on the "more channels" hard sell, I guess cable feels they have to keep up, who cares if it's 97% stretched SD.
> 
> 
> for example CNN.. what is the point of news in HD? do they even have any HD content? more importantly do people even watch CNN anymore except in the 24 hours after a huge major disaster?



I was referring to the additional compression applied to the 3-pak channels, FX-HD will probably become one as well, and Comcast has every bit of control over how they handle those signals, afterall, they're the one's compressing them further from how they are received from the content producer.


As far as actual content on some of these channels, yes, I agree, there's a lot of non-HD on many of these channels, that situation Comcast doesn't have any control over.


But destroying the quality of the channels they do get? Definitely, that is a Comcast issue and since there's no recognized standard/regulation for what constitutes HD, only public outcry and/or subscribers leaving will prompt them to do anything about it.


It took an FCC hearing and months of public discussion/findings for Comcast to finally admit, after months of flat-out lying, that they were disrupting P2P internet traffic. Chairman Martin has even asked for a date when Comcast will discontinue the practice, why? because he doesn't trust them as they have a history of, shall we say "bending the truth".


Creating a lot of noise is one way of getting them to listen, sadly, there's nothing the FCC will do about additional compression of HD channels


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13531953
> 
> 
> The Tivo thread here at AVS? Or, on a Tivo users forum?
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in this.



The TiVo thread here, a few posts before and after the one that comes up below. I haven't been to Costco myself to verify.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...22696&page=133


----------



## walk

Oh. I thought you were talking about the stretched widescreen stuff "not actually HD".


----------



## Keenan












The info in that 3>1 thread is getting more and more widespread throughout the 'net by the day. A NYT tech writer has already has posted about it. Comcast must be starting to feel the heat, at least that's the hope anyway.


----------



## garypen

They really need to start moving those Extended Basic channels to digital. Why do they always take forever to do anything? They're not Comcastic. They're Comcastosaurs.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13533072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The info in that 3>1 thread is getting more and more widespread throughout the 'net by the day. A NYT tech writer has already has posted about it. Comcast must be starting to feel the heat, at least that's the hope anyway.



I've got emails into Comcast executive "fast-track" customer service, and am in the middle of conversations with them about this, including giving them the link to the degradation thread. Don't know what more any of us can do .....


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13533072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The info in that 3>1 thread is getting more and more widespread throughout the 'net by the day. A NYT tech writer has already has posted about it. Comcast must be starting to feel the heat, at least that's the hope anyway.



Good to see the publicity. Thats a great thread. very well presented. I saw it mentioned on multiple big blogs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13533424
> 
> 
> They really need to start moving those Extended Basic channels to digital. Why do they always take forever to do anything? They're not Comcastic. They're Comcastosaurs.



Part of the problem is they're too big, think of the US Congress on a bit smaller scale.


Not only that, but they don't have a lot of reason to make large changes, for all the bitching I do I'm still with them, so are you, and everyone else here as well. We're all still giving Comcast our money, until it hits them in their wallet, why change?


Truth be told though, I would expect to see even more sub loss when the first quarter numbers come out, and I would expect to see even more gains with DirecTV. Apparently they're launching some more channels Wed, ABC-Family and some other stuff, don't recall. Brings their total to around 90 HD channels I think?? Meanwhile, Comcast is cramming 3 to a QAM and still has maybe 1/3 of the D* lineup.


...and we still only have 11 HD channels in the majority of Santa Rosa - that's freaking pathetic.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13530516
> 
> 
> Look at AETV, HGTV, SHO. If they are on the same channel in the diagnostic screen then you are likely already seeing degraded quality during primetime.



You don't understand the issue. Even if they aren't on the same channel, they are still being degraded. The processing comcast does is at HITS, which uplinks the video to all the headends, not just for Comcast but several other MSO's too.


Once the video is trasrated there, it doesn't matter if it is packed 3:1 or not.


----------



## davisdog

Look over on the what's the Next HD channel for Comcast thread...Quotes an article where comcast says of course we compress our signals like everybody else, and a new motto somebody made.


COMpressionCAST










http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post13532118


----------



## Keenan

I saw that, pretty funny.










From another poster's signature,



> Quote:
> The REAL Triple-Play from COMpressionCAST...
> 
> 
> High prices, over-compressed HD channels, and DVR's that don't work


----------



## tskrainar

*Really* enjoying the premiere of Sharks Hockey on Comcast Sports Net Bay Area


PQ looks craptastic (way beyond Comcastic...)!


When the gradient in the score/time overlay has major artifacts (so bad that a static graphic has moving artifacts), you're a bit over-compressed, guys. Any chance you'll be putting the games on YouTube after the original air date? That way I could watch them at my leisure (I don't have a box, so no OnDemand), and I wouldn't be missing anything PQ-wise...


Hell of a way to make a first impression...


----------



## Dospac

I'm going to switch to Directv if Comcast doesn't do something about this. I became a Comcast customer because of the quality they offered their customers in their TV service. This is outrageous.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13535043
> 
> 
> I'm going to switch to Directv if Comcast doesn't do something about this. I became a Comcast customer because of the quality they offered their customers in their TV service. This is outrageous.



I can appreciate that. I used to be glad I had Comcast, versus friends with DirectTV -- yeah, they had more channels, but at least mine *were* watchable. Now my PQ is just as bad (or worse).


If the only way to have your discontent acknowledged is through your wallet, switch to DirectTV, and don't do it quietly.


I'm a little surprised that I haven't heard more folks complaining a little louder. _*You're paying ~$1200 a year for this.*_


If I was in a non-upgraded area, I would just attribute crappy PQ to the limitations of the system, but since I'm in an upgraded 1GHz area, *there's absolutely no excuse.*


----------



## Donnie Vie

I'm here in the bay area and who else is having

trouble with the audio cutting out and excessive "tiling issues"???


I lost count how many times the audio cut out on my tv tonite.

Even happened when I began to watch my DVR.

What is the problem?

What is going on over at Comcast?


I have never been so upset.

All I wanna do is watch tv and not have the audio cut out every minute or have the picture "tile up" and scramble every other second.


Just curious who else is having similiar trouble???


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13534503
> 
> 
> You don't understand the issue. Even if they aren't on the same channel, they are still being degraded. The processing comcast does is at HITS, which uplinks the video to all the headends, not just for Comcast but several other MSO's too.
> 
> 
> Once the video is trasrated there, it doesn't matter if it is packed 3:1 or not.



I understand *if* we get the HITS version we get the transrated version and it doesn't matter what channel grouping they use, the quality degradation is before we even get them. I just don't have knowledge for *specific* channels whether we are getting the HITS version or not. I pointed out the 3-pak because I'm pretty sure we are getting the HITS version for those vs Comcast pre-arranging the layout using the older direct feed versions in preparation for full 3-pak and the HITS versions on Apr 15.


Part of the reason I can't tell if we are getting the HITS version is many of the channels on the list often look like they are just upconverted SD so they just look bad no matter whether they are trans-rated or not.


I'm confident the 3-pak I listed is using the HITS version because I have personally observed HGTV go from 15Mbps during the day to 12Mbps during primetime as AETV went from 9 to 12Mbps. At the same time I've seen the overall spare bandwidth on that channel drop to almost zero from around 2.5Mbps.


If you are saying once a Comcast area gets any channel from HITS then all their channels are from HITS, then I wasn't aware of that. I was under the impression some could be transrated versions from HITS while others might be direct feed and Comcast was only mandating the affected channels use the HITS transrated versions, which means by Apr 15 they will definitely be the HITS versions but right now during transition they could be either.


----------



## Dragunov1

This is a joke, NatGeoHD is 8.3 mbps right now ...


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13535043
> 
> 
> I'm going to switch to Directv if Comcast doesn't do something about this. I became a Comcast customer because of the quality they offered their customers in their TV service. This is outrageous.



more incentive for you....Directv is adding 3 new channels today










ESPNews HD

Disney Channel HD

Toon Disney HD


Keenan can tell you about any quality differences between his Directv and Comcast signals (and he doesnt even have COMpressionCAST yet)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13537971
> 
> 
> more incentive for you....Directv is adding 3 new channels today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPNews HD
> 
> Disney Channel HD
> 
> Toon Disney HD
> 
> 
> Keenan can tell you about any quality differences between his Directv and Comcast signals (and he doesnt even have COMpressionCAST yet)



Already up. ESPNHD-News looks really good, and the cartoon channels, even with SD currently playing, the colors are freakishly vivid.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13535383
> 
> 
> I understand *if* we get the HITS version we get the transrated version and it doesn't matter what channel grouping they use, the quality degradation is before we even get them. I just don't have knowledge for *specific* channels whether we are getting the HITS version or not. I pointed out the 3-pak because I'm pretty sure we are getting the HITS version for those vs Comcast pre-arranging the layout using the older direct feed versions in preparation for full 3-pak and the HITS versions on Apr 15.
> 
> 
> Part of the reason I can't tell if we are getting the HITS version is many of the channels on the list often look like they are just upconverted SD so they just look bad no matter whether they are trans-rated or not.
> 
> 
> I'm confident the 3-pak I listed is using the HITS version because I have personally observed HGTV go from 15Mbps during the day to 12Mbps during primetime as AETV went from 9 to 12Mbps. At the same time I've seen the overall spare bandwidth on that channel drop to almost zero from around 2.5Mbps.
> 
> 
> If you are saying once a Comcast area gets any channel from HITS then all their channels are from HITS, then I wasn't aware of that. I was under the impression some could be transrated versions from HITS while others might be direct feed and Comcast was only mandating the affected channels use the HITS transrated versions, which means by Apr 15 they will definitely be the HITS versions but right now during transition they could be either.



I am unaware of a Comcast headend (excluding the systems they have bought from adelphia) that does not get it's national HD programming feed from HITS. I'm now doing some capturing of HD content via my R5000-HD however and am going to run some bitrate analysis on it so I should be able to confirm that. It sure looks like the bitrates that BFDTV is seeing on the east coast at this point though.


----------



## mds54

They couldn't have found a faster way to lose their elite but growing number of HD customers......


What a damn shame.....


----------



## Keenan

Comcast Debuts Wideband' in Twin Cities


First DOCSIS 3.0 Service In U.S. Priced At $150 Per Month(







) For 50 Mbps

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13542396


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13542554
> 
> 
> Comcast Debuts ‘Wideband’ in Twin Cities
> 
> 
> First DOCSIS 3.0 Service In U.S. Priced At $150 Per Month(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) For 50 Mbps
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13542396



That's actually cheaper than Surewest's 50 mbps offering, except Surewest offers symetrical 50 up/50 down:

http://sacramento.bizjournals.com/sa...18/story9.html 


(Although this article is almost a year old)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtree10* /forum/post/13542830
> 
> 
> That's actually cheaper than Surewest's 50 mbps offering, except Surewest offers symetrical 50 up/50 down:
> 
> http://sacramento.bizjournals.com/sa...18/story9.html
> 
> 
> (Although this article is almost a year old)



50/50 is a bit different than 50/5, although still very expensive.


I'm curious what ADSL2+ is going to cost.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13542554
> 
> 
> Comcast Debuts ‘Wideband’ in Twin Cities
> 
> 
> First DOCSIS 3.0 Service In U.S. Priced At $150 Per Month(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) For 50 Mbps
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13542396



What a ripoff for 50/5 service. Interesting to note though that it appears from this article the Twin Cities went from 6/8 down to this, no blast in between. Since we just got blast, I bet Comcast won't bring this here for a long while. Even with that said, I wouldn't have minded waiting a few weeks (or month or so) and then have us be the first Comcast Docsis 3.0 market. That would have been sweet.


Hopefully by the time this comes here, we'll get symmetrical service. Hell I'd even take 50/20, but 50/5?


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13540357
> 
> 
> I am unaware of a Comcast headend (excluding the systems they have bought from adelphia) that does not get it's national HD programming feed from HITS. I'm now doing some capturing of HD content via my R5000-HD however and am going to run some bitrate analysis on it so I should be able to confirm that. It sure looks like the bitrates that BFDTV is seeing on the east coast at this point though.



I've setup a real-time bitrate monitor here in Mountain View. I'll be posting some all day (18 to 20 hour) graphs soon. Preliminary results here are that MHD, MOJO, ESPN are still 18 Mbps and HBO still 14.2 Mbps.


I wish I had started this sooner, so that I had a baseline to compare against. Many video streams have the sequence header bitrate changed to 38.81070 Mbps, so any possible bitrate "hint" is gone (although A&EHD still says 18.1 Mbps).


MHD and MOJO feeds appear to be on AMC 10.

http://www.lyngsat.com/amc10.html 


Ron


----------



## tkripala

She told me that only rebuilt areas will see these new channels.


BTW, I thought that HD is only available in rebuilt/upgraded areas only?


----------



## davisdog

The non-rebuilt areas (ie 550Mhz) do have some HD channels


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13536081
> 
> 
> This is a joke, NatGeoHD is 8.3 mbps right now ...



Holy crap. Damn shame. It was my favorite HD channel. So much better than the dumbed down Discovery shows about dysfunctional motorcycle builders and ****** jobs.


----------



## nikeykid

no comments on the 3 giants games so far? CSN and KNTV seem to be using the same production crew (same graphics package) and PQ is VERY GOOD. good to know we didn't lose much going from KTVU to KNTV.


----------



## mjhhmb

WTF happened to the Giants game?


----------



## nikeykid

i immediately take back all the nice things i said about CSNBA. at exactly 11pm sharp the hd feed went to the "HD SPORTS" loop. SO ANNOYING. turn back the feed, the game is still on, idiots!


----------



## mjhhmb

Bases loaded, 2 outs, and they cut out! Heidi!!!


----------



## nikeykid

i heard lincecum struck out martin. so i heard.


----------



## nikeykid

oh YES. someone flipped the switch back on. THANK GOD. i can watch my 0-2 giants now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13545065
> 
> 
> The non-rebuilt areas (ie 550Mhz) do have some HD channels



Yeah, we have a few of them up here.


----------



## nikeykid

two more comments cuz i'm still awake


- i do like how CSNBA provides extended pregame and postgame coverage. i hear they are building a local studio too, hopefully it'll be THE channel for all my local sports fix.


- why does that annoying looping "HD SPORTS" music have to be played? what are they trying to do? scare you into changing the channel? i much preferred the soothing beach noises the old FSN one had.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13545556
> 
> 
> - why does that annoying looping "HD SPORTS" music have to be played? what are they trying to do? scare you into changing the channel? i much preferred the soothing beach noises the old FSN one had.



I was thinking the same thing!! The other day I came home and turned on the TV and I'll I heard was this "horror/thriller" type music playing. I looked up and there was the fun spinning logo.


----------



## walk

CSN is ok so far. A couple of notes:


1. At 11:15 pm I don't need score updates from around the league, especially when I just spent an hour rain-delay watching Baseball Tonite and Sportscenter. I NEVER need you to "squish" the screen to put that stuff on there. In HD there's PLENTY enough screen space to overlay some scores without resorting to that, so knock it off please!


2. I liked the old orange/black graphics (for Giants, green/gold for A's,etc) color scheme. I realize they use the same colors for all teams but that blue streak looks too much like Dodger blue !


oh yeah 3. when the game isn't over yet please don't cut the HD feed THANKS!


----------



## walk

Oh I have some more feedback for the crew too...


* Don't think I need to mention what a terrible idea the whole "Christian Slater" thing was. Kruk basically summed that one up nicely...


* Likewise watching video of the exhibition game played at LA Coliseum DURING a live Giants at-bat wasn't the best idea either. I think it was Jon Miller at that point who said "oh and by the way, Castillo just struck out and the inning is over".... Save that stuff for the pre-game or something.


* Get some better material for rain delays! Certainly I will admit that I was a lot more likely to watch BBTN or SC during the delay than whatEVER you put on there but geeez whatever that show was... was terrible. Did I really see something about hockey thrown in there? Ouch.


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13548283
> 
> 
> ... I NEVER need you to "squish" the screen to put that stuff on there. In HD there's PLENTY enough screen space to overlay some scores without resorting to that, so knock it off please!



AAAAMMEENNNN!!! To that, I would add my favorite rant: the top of the screen banner (showing current score, outs, balls/strikes, etc) is both way too large and too close to the center of the screen. That banner is right in the field of vision and is very distracting.


ESPN/FOX does this too (NFL, NASCAR) - the banner is identical to the SD simulcast. But it need not be! For HD or most digital displays, overscan is rarely an issue so put the damn banner close to the top and reduce the size (with HD, I don't need large fonts!).


And, yes, it's more work to have two banners - one for SD and one for HD. Too bad - they manage to place the HD logo on only one of them.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13543465
> 
> 
> Preliminary results here are that MHD, MOJO, ESPN are still 18 Mbps and HBO still 14.2 Mbps.



Glad to see that they are not scrimping on bandwidth for all that super programming on Mojo like the reality series where they take geeks electronic toys away.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13539189
> 
> 
> Already up. ESPNHD-News looks really good, and the cartoon channels, even with SD currently playing, the colors are freakishly vivid.



Keenan, my apologies if you've posted this elsewhere in the thread, but what's your thinking about why to keep Comcast given your satisfaction with DirecTV? My wife hates the notion of a dish on the roof, but I've never pressed the issue because I needed (until this season, at least) Comcast to get HD Giants' games and because I've bought into the notion that cable HD is better than satellite. My wife is now more flexible because her beloved tennis coverage has been getting bumped lately on FSN because of baseball (and because I've told her we can probably pick the tennis up in low def on some flavor of FSN on satellite even if CSN-BA drops it in favor of local programming). But if we were to make the switch, I would wonder why we would keep Comcast at all?


----------



## rsra13

Well, yeah no change in CSN HD compared with FSN HD, something that was expected. Last night I actually was checking the giants early and the Warriors and CSN HD looked a lot better than ESPN HD.


Btw, I was watching in a 92'' screen.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13551214
> 
> 
> Keenan, my apologies if you've posted this elsewhere in the thread, but what's your thinking about why to keep Comcast given your satisfaction with DirecTV? My wife hates the notion of a dish on the roof, but I've never pressed the issue because I needed (until this season, at least) Comcast to get HD Giants' games and because I've bought into the notion that cable HD is better than satellite. My wife is now more flexible because her beloved tennis coverage has been getting bumped lately on FSN because of baseball (and because I've told her we can probably pick the tennis up in low def on some flavor of FSN on satellite even if CSN-BA drops it in favor of local programming). But if we were to make the switch, I would wonder why we would keep Comcast at all?



Good question. There's a couple of reasons why I retain both providers, at least for the near term.


1) Since I already have a Limited Basic sub, I got a good deal on the HSI product. Basically, I'm getting 6/384 internet for free for about 7.5 mos when taking the cash rebates into consideration. That will end sometime in July/Aug at which point I'm hoping AT&T and/or Sonic will have their higher speed solution available and I may switch internet providers at that time, depending on cost/availability of course.


2) I've already made the investment in the S3 TiVo, which is easily the best DVR on the market, bar none(although the D* unit is no slouch either), and my TiVo subscription is paid up until Sept 2009.


3) Having both DirecTV and Comcast allows me to avoid recording conflicts where I want to record 3 or more programs at the same time. Obviously, this can be done with having 2 DVRs from either provider, but since I already have the S3...(I should add that I do have 2 D* DVRs, they gave me the 2nd one for free - first cost $80 as a current customer, not sure what current deals are for new subs)


As far as Comcast's other products, digital voice means less than nothing to me. With the proliferation of cell phones(I think cell phone numbers overtook land line numbers last year) and internet phone services like Skype(I talked to my brother every night at length while he was in Hong Kong for a week - cost? just paying for internet service - all of my family is cell phone/internet phone capable, and internet phone includes video conferencing) who needs Comcast Digital Voice?


Never been a fan of OnDemand, although I realize that's a product many like, and, DirecTV has an on demand product as well.


I would say, setting internet service aside, and if you haven't made an investment in a TiVo cable/OTA DVR, then I see no reason to stay with Comcast. If you enjoy sports, there's no comparison, DirecTV is the easy/only choice. You mentioned your wife likes tennis, DirecTV has the Tennis Channel HD and is ramping up their HD programming. Right now it's showing an old match between Henin-Hardenne/Martinez and while it's pillarboxed, there's no artifacting and looks remarkable good given it's an old SD broadcast.


DirecTV has some 90+ HD channels now and is still adding more. Sure, there may not be much/any HD programming on many of those channels, but at least you have the choice, something that Comcast make take years to provide.


With D*'s MLBEI package(free preview this week) I've watched probably 7-8 HD baseball games in the last 3 days, it will be up to 10 by late tonight. Can Comcast provide that?


As I try and say everytime this subject comes up and there's a question about quality, find a way to go see DirecTV on a reasonably sized screen, bigger the better, and make your own decision. I'm viewing on a 73" CRT RPTV and I'm happy with what I see, anything smaller and I don't see how anyone would be unhappy.


Hope that helps.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13551096
> 
> 
> Glad to see that they are not scrimping on bandwidth for all that super programming on Mojo like the reality series where they take geeks electronic toys away.



Could it be because Comcast OWNS Mojo? Nah.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13545353
> 
> 
> i immediately take back all the nice things i said about CSNBA. at exactly 11pm sharp the hd feed went to the "HD SPORTS" loop. SO ANNOYING. turn back the feed, the game is still on, idiots!



I watched the Warriors live, and the stupid Comcast DVR recording of the Giants game never made it anywhere near that far. It froze up at 2:23 into the recording, and there was nothing after that. Probably the only win they'll get all season, and I missed it. Anyone know of a torrent or something I can get?


----------



## walk

no but here's the only interesting part you may have missed...


9th inning, giants up 2-1


Brian Wilson on the mound

Aurilia botches a routine grounder, error, man on 1st. Furcal? I forget...


Juan Pierre lays down a bunt, comebacker to the mound, Wilson spins around and gets the out at 2nd, daring move, but it pays off bigtime when....


next batter (some bum who cares) strikes out looking, with Pierre trying to steal 2nd.

Molina throws him out, great throw, with a nice pickup and tag on the play by SS Bocock.

my favorite double-play, strike-em-out throw-em-out. Game Over.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13552183
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



It more than helps. Now I just have to figure out if I can "hide" the dish on the garage out back so that our "beautiful" remodeled house roofline is untouched.


----------



## nikeykid

why the frak isn't BSG in HD for me tomorrow???


----------



## mjhhmb

Comcast internet has been great, so I'll keep that, but before I plunk down more cash for MLB Extra Innings I can't see why I'll stay with Comcast. 40 or so MLB games a week in HD on D* is just one more reason to make the switch. I'm paying 150+/month - 2000/yr to Comcast and I can get D*'s everything package + Comcast internet for the same or less. Better DVR, all premium channels, etc. etc.


What are the best deals out there now to make the switch? Does the Costco D* package beat what's available on their website?


I hope the Comcast exec who monitors this forum is reading. Real world feedback on why D* is winning, and I'm voting with my wallet.


----------



## dr1394

Here's the first bitrate graph. 12 hours of Showtime captured yesterday.











It's fairly easy to see the bitrate of each movie. The graph starts with the last half hour of "Bad Boys" (Sean Penn version), and then shows the entirety of the following movies.


Deep Impact

Out-Of-Towners

California Dreaming

Milk Money

Godsend

Akeelah and the Bee


And then the first hour or so of "Capote". "Milk Money" required the highest bitrate, almost the whole movie was pinned at 14.2 Mbps.


Ron


----------



## Keenan

If that graph reads similar to like a spectral analysis of an audio file, then I'm guessing it means when it's pegged at the top it's starving for more bandwidth, no?


----------



## tkripala




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13554654
> 
> 
> why the frak isn't BSG in HD for me tomorrow???



I was wondering the same thing but who knows! Somehow, I don't think that Comcast cares. One consolation is knowing that it will be there in about 10 days. I do wish I could have seen the first couple of episodes in HD but I can only hope that SciFi reruns the episodes soon or Comcast makes it available in VOD.


I did watch the 2 catchup episodes last night on USA HD. Who knows maybe they will show it on that channel soon?


----------



## clau

Comcast coupon


I'm in Sunnvale 94087, and sadly not upgraded yet. Last week I received a $10 off coupon in the mail from Comcast, thanking me for being a loyal Comcast customer. Maybe it is a gesture to placate those of us still not upgraded.


The thing that bugs me a bit is why not just take $10 off my bill. Instead they mailed me a coupon, and tell me to mail the coupon back to them in order to have the $10 deducted off next month's bill. I can't even do this coupon thing online. I think they must be hoping that not everyone will mail it back in







.


----------



## SVcabron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13558365
> 
> 
> Comcast coupon
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnvale 94087, and sadly not upgraded yet. Last week I received a $10 off coupon in the mail from Comcast, thanking me for being a loyal Comcast customer. Maybe it is a gesture to placate those of us still not upgraded.
> 
> 
> The thing that bugs me a bit is why not just take $10 off my bill. Instead they mailed me a coupon, and tell me to mail the coupon back to them in order to have the $10 deducted off next month's bill. I can't even do this coupon thing online. I think they must be hoping that not everyone will mail it back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Be warned it takes more than one month for that 10 dollar credit to show up on your bill. Expect it to take about 3 bill cycles.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13558365
> 
> 
> Comcast coupon
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnvale 94087, and sadly not upgraded yet. Last week I received a $10 off coupon in the mail from Comcast, thanking me for being a loyal Comcast customer. Maybe it is a gesture to placate those of us still not upgraded.
> 
> 
> The thing that bugs me a bit is why not just take $10 off my bill. Instead they mailed me a coupon, and tell me to mail the coupon back to them in order to have the $10 deducted off next month's bill. I can't even do this coupon thing online. I think they must be hoping that not everyone will mail it back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think they send those out randomly. If you use the coupon, make sure you check your bill for the next few months. I received one of those coupons last summer, and the $10 was not taken off of my bill. I had to call in, but even then the CSR said there was no indication on my account that they received the coupon. I pressed the issue and they took it off of my next bill.


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkripala* /forum/post/13557896
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing but who knows! Somehow, I don't think that Comcast cares. One consolation is knowing that it will be there in about 10 days. I do wish I could have seen the first couple of episodes in HD but I can only hope that SciFi reruns the episodes soon or Comcast makes it available in VOD.
> 
> 
> I did watch the 2 catchup episodes last night on USA HD. Who knows maybe they will show it on that channel soon?



So is the April 15th launch date of SciFi-HD confirmed?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13559992
> 
> 
> So is the April 15th launch date of SciFi-HD confirmed?



Yes...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5788


----------



## walk

yeah, we have to suffer with BSG on Sciffy-Lo-Def until then.


----------



## Keenan

Ah yes...I'll be watching one of the greatest shows ever to be on TV start it's final season in glorious HD tonight.










Oh..sorry guys, I forgot this was Comcast Bay Area thread.


















ssssssss... (the sound of salt being poured into that wound)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13560421
> 
> 
> yeah, we have to suffer with BSG on Sciffy-Lo-Def until then.



Hey, it takes them awhile to install the downrating hardware in Denver so they can squeeze the bitrate to fit... They can't just use the feed that DirecTV has been using after all...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13560563
> 
> 
> Hey, it takes them awhile to install the downrating hardware in Denver so they can squeeze the bitrate to fit... They can't just use the feed that DirecTV has been using after all...



Another added note to my above post comparing Comcast/DirecTV. DirecTV/Microsoft are coming out with a dual tuner PC card/device to enable DirecTV on the PC. Not sure of the details, but apparently it's already in the wild being beta tested.


Thought it might be of interest to you.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13560472
> 
> 
> Ah yes...I'll be watching one of the greatest shows ever to be on TV start it's final season in glorious HD tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry guys, I forgot this was Comcast Bay Area thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssss... (the sound of salt being poured into that wound)



There are _other_ ways to see it in HD tonight.







I'll be all over that which we do not speak of.


----------



## jefbal99

Completely non-HD and Comcast related, but I'm hoping that ya'll can help me out with some travel related info in a PM...


I'm going to be out in San Jose for a few days in May and want to hit the Giants home game on May 18th and an A's home game on 19th/20th.


I've been reading up on the transit systems, trying to figure out how to get to ATT Park and McAfee Col for games. Looks like the Caltrain runs right from SJ to ATT Park, however, I can't figure out how to get to and from McAfee on game night.


If anybody can shoot me a PM, I would really appreciate it.


Thanks


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jefbal99* /forum/post/13561484
> 
> 
> Completely non-HD and Comcast related, but I'm hoping that ya'll can help me out with some travel related info in a PM...
> 
> 
> I'm going to be out in San Jose for a few days in May and want to hit the Giants home game on May 18th and an A's home game on 19th/20th.
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on the transit systems, trying to figure out how to get to ATT Park and McAfee Col for games. Looks like the Caltrain runs right from SJ to ATT Park, however, I can't figure out how to get to and from McAfee on game night.
> 
> 
> If anybody can shoot me a PM, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



walk or bus it from AT&T to market st., powell station, and take bart to mcafee.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13560472
> 
> 
> Ah yes...I'll be watching one of the greatest shows ever to be on TV start it's final season in glorious HD tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..sorry guys, I forgot this was Comcast Bay Area thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssss... (the sound of salt being poured into that wound)



Man I'm thinking of cutting down some trees. Two D* guys came out and couldn't see even one satellite with all the trees around (I was with D* previously)! But, I do have to say my TiVo HD is one amazing little box. And now I also that I find that Friday Night Lights' next season will be on HDnet. I would give up OnDemand for HDnet, and HDnetMovies, but, being in the backwaters of Comcast I'm stuck so far.


As we say here "It's Comcastic". Also looking to change my HSI due to what seem to be lots of DNS problems, or maybe because I haven't been using any peer-to-peer recently they feel the need to reduce my bandwidth just 'cause.


----------



## JasonQG

Wow, we got a hanger on our door today that seems to imply that Comcast will be starting work in my neighborhood next week. It gave no indication of when they'll be done, just that there may be interruptions.


I've adjusted my estimate to December 2009.


----------



## robengel88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/13434488
> 
> 
> Hello to all, My name is curtis and Im from San Ramon. I've been an avid reader of this forum for the past few months but i just recieved some valuable information regarding the new hd channel additions in our area so I decided to register and post something for the first time. My best friend works for Comcast as a repair CSR and he mentioned that all the folks there recieved a communication today with the list of the channels and the launch date so here's a quick rundown:
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi HD - Channel 736
> 
> FOOD Network HD - Channel 747
> 
> Animal Planet HD - Channel 751
> 
> TLC HD - Channel 752
> 
> CNN HD - Channel 759
> 
> 
> Launch date :april 15th
> 
> 
> This will be available to all customers in rebuild areas ( 750 systems) who at least have the digital starter package. We're supposed to have mgs sent to our cable box's over the next few weeks to make people aware of the change. Hope this info is helpfull to all who were curious.
> 
> 
> Curtis



On KCBS 740 this morning I heard a COMCAST commercial saying that *Bravo HD* is being added.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13561504
> 
> 
> walk or bus it from AT&T to market st., powell station, and take bart to mcafee.



The Powell St. station is too far, walk up 2nd St, turn left on Market and a half a block is the Montgomery station.


Of course your games are on different days. You can't get from SJ to the McAfee directly by Bart. You _must_ go through San Francisco. If you can find a way to get from San Jose to Fremont, you can grab Bart there and head north to McAfee.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13558365
> 
> 
> Comcast coupon
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnvale 94087, and sadly not upgraded yet. Last week I received a $10 off coupon in the mail from Comcast, thanking me for being a loyal Comcast customer. Maybe it is a gesture to placate those of us still not upgraded.
> 
> 
> The thing that bugs me a bit is why not just take $10 off my bill. Instead they mailed me a coupon, and tell me to mail the coupon back to them in order to have the $10 deducted off next month's bill. I can't even do this coupon thing online. I think they must be hoping that not everyone will mail it back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Not only that. But, when you do mail it in, they don't credit your account for the $10. I had to call them over and over. I think I finally got them to give me the credit after about 4 months. Maybe 6.


----------



## garypen

If I walk in to a local office, let's say Milpitas, Santa Clara, or San Jose, _on a Saturday_, will I be able to pick up CableCard(s) for a Tivo HD? I'm thinking of stopping by Costco to see if they have them cheap like somebody mentioned. If so, I'd like to get it running ASAP, so Saturday p/u is important.


Also, will I need two cards for the two tuners, or a single "multi" card?


----------



## robengel88

tvpredictions.com reports today Comcast in Utah is getting:


> Quote:
> The new channels are: *American Movie Classics HD*, CNN HD, HGTV HD, Food Network HD and the Sci-Fi Network HD.



AMC is not on the list for the Bay Area that I've seen.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13562430
> 
> 
> If I walk in to a local office, let's say Milpitas, Santa Clara, or San Jose, _on a Saturday_, will I be able to pick up CableCard(s) for a Tivo HD? I'm thinking of stopping by Costco to see if they have them cheap like somebody mentioned. If so, I'd like to get it running ASAP, so Saturday p/u is important.



Magic 8 ball says "Chances are good"


check pm . .


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/13562126
> 
> 
> Man I'm thinking of cutting down some trees. Two D* guys came out and couldn't see even one satellite with all the trees around (I was with D* previously)! But, I do have to say my TiVo HD is one amazing little box. And now I also that I find that Friday Night Lights' next season will be on HDnet. I would give up OnDemand for HDnet, and HDnetMovies, but, being in the backwaters of Comcast I'm stuck so far.
> 
> 
> As we say here "It's Comcastic". Also looking to change my HSI due to what seem to be lots of DNS problems, or maybe because I haven't been using any peer-to-peer recently they feel the need to reduce my bandwidth just 'cause.



Friday Night Lights will premier on DirecTV's ch 101-HD in Oct and then be reran on NBC sometime in Feb. It won't be on HDNet. So you'll still get it, just 4-5 mos later than DirecTV subs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13562275
> 
> 
> Wow, we got a hanger on our door today that seems to imply that Comcast will be starting work in my neighborhood next week. It gave no indication of when they'll be done, just that there may be interruptions.
> 
> 
> I've adjusted my estimate to December 2009.



lol...hey, at least you have that, I'm still thinking 2012 for my area...meanwhile, I see a DirecTV truck practically everytime I go out anywhere.


Whoops, gotta go, in about 10 mins I'll be sitting down to watch Battlestar Galactica in HD.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13562537
> 
> 
> Magic 8 ball says "Chances are good"
> 
> 
> check pm . .




They need to promote you to VP of Customer Service


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13560632
> 
> 
> Another added note to my above post comparing Comcast/DirecTV. DirecTV/Microsoft are coming out with a dual tuner PC card/device to enable DirecTV on the PC. Not sure of the details, but apparently it's already in the wild being beta tested.
> 
> 
> Thought it might be of interest to you.



Well, let's just say I know the engineers at DirecTV, and while I am in general very impressed by what they do, the PC DVR crowd is really not their target. Whether that device ever sees real market deployment is questionable in my mind after talking with them.


Others on the forum say that DirecTV is completely committed to this, that it's in beta test now, and will be shortly available to the public. But that isn't the impression I get.


Plus, if it's completely neutered the way cablecard is and limited to being used with VMC and not any other platform (like SageTV which is what I use), then it's really not all that useful to me.


I'll put up with the image quality issues because of the R5000-HD and it's integration with SageTV. Once you have that, you can't go back. When I outlined my setup to a couple of the DirecTV guys, they said, well, you are not like 99.99% of the consumer base. To which I replied, that's true, and I am proud of it.



But if I had the same capability I have with the R5000-HD with this new PC tuner, I'd be gone in a heartbeat. I'd keep Comcast for locals and HSI, but dump the video really quickly. Not just because I'd get more HD channels with better quality for less, but also a bigger choice on SD and better quality there too.


----------



## dr1394

12 hours of A&EHD.











Still getting some 18 Mbps peaks.


Ron


----------



## mjhhmb

but have to suffer through KICU's absolute crap SD broadcast of the live game?


----------



## jefbal99

Thanks for the transit info


----------



## walk

you can't pick up Cablecards they have to be installed and authorized by a tech (or 2 or 3 or 4...)


I've been watching closely A&E and HGTV and NatGeo the last week or so and don't notice anything like PQ degradation. None at all, everything looks great. Of course we'll see if we get squeezed after April 15 (on 750mhz system here)...


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13566510
> 
> 
> you can't pick up Cablecards they have to be installed and authorized by a tech (or 2 or 3 or 4...)



At least in the South Bay you can...Barovelli's Magic8 Ball is never wrong


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13566510
> 
> 
> you can't pick up Cablecards they have to be installed and authorized by a tech (or 2 or 3 or 4...)
> 
> 
> I've been watching closely A&E and HGTV and NatGeo the last week or so and don't notice anything like PQ degradation. None at all, everything looks great. Of course we'll see if we get squeezed after April 15 (on 750mhz system here)...




How can you tell how many mhz your area is? I haven't a clue what my local comcast is using in my area? Anyway if the PQ is bad when we get the new channels, I'll probably be switching to D*... why stay and get crappy quality with a few select HD channels when I can leave and get a huge amount of crappy HD quality, without having to pay as much? Makes no sense why anyone would stay if that happens. I am with Comcast only for the quality of HD!


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13566714
> 
> 
> At least in the South Bay you can...Barovelli's Magic8 Ball is never wrong



Yep, I self installed a TivoHD M card about 2 months ago without issues. Just went to the office and they gave me a card.


----------



## mrjam7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeneWildersHair* /forum/post/13566738
> 
> *How can you tell how many mhz your area is? I haven't a clue what my local comcast is using in my area?* Anyway if the PQ is bad when we get the new channels, I'll probably be switching to D*... why stay and get crappy quality with a few select HD channels when I can leave and get a huge amount of crappy HD quality, without having to pay as much? Makes no sense why anyone would stay if that happens. I am with Comcast only for the quality of HD!



i would also like to know what system comcast is using n my area


----------



## thedetoxie

My Vista Media Center (dual cablecard) EPG updated this morning and now lists the following new channels (they dont work yet). Generally every time VMC tells me of new channels they are already working, but I'm guessing these will kick in sometime during the next week (the EPG updates every weekend, but downloads guides for 2 weeks).


736 SciFiHD

751 APLHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD

769 AMCHD


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedetoxie* /forum/post/13569026
> 
> 
> My Vista Media Center (dual cablecard) EPG updated this morning and now lists the following new channels (they dont work yet). Generally every time VMC tells me of new channels they are already working, but I'm guessing these will kick in sometime during the next week (the EPG updates every weekend, but downloads guides for 2 weeks).
> 
> 
> 736 SciFiHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 769 AMCHD



AMC?? what happened to food?


----------



## thedetoxie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13569091
> 
> 
> AMC?? what happened to food?



oh, yeah, FoodHD at 747... it is there, not working yet either.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13562537
> 
> 
> Magic 8 ball says "Chances are good"
> 
> 
> check pm . .



Thanks. But, the Tivo HD's are $249 at Costco. THat $150 price I've seen mentioned in a coupla threads must have been regional or limited-time.


For $150, I'd jump on it. For $249, I'll hang with the DCH. Plus, I'll most likely bolt to DirecTV if they ever pick up TV Japan. (wtf is their problem with that, anyway? Everybody else carries it.)


----------



## GeneWildersHair

So is it pretty much guaranteed that Comcast will degrade PQ when these new channels come out? Has that been the case *everywhere* they have added these channels?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeneWildersHair* /forum/post/13569432
> 
> 
> So is it pretty much guaranteed that Comcast will degrade PQ when these new channels come out? Has that been the case *everywhere* they have added these channels?



At least for Comcast, yes. Comcast headends get their HD feeds from HITS, and that's where the transrating is being done.


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13569560
> 
> 
> At least for Comcast, yes. Comcast headends get their HD feeds from HITS, and that's where the transrating is being done.



So why then are people waiting for these new channels? I say time to jump ship. Why wait til it sinks? Jeez, I'm gonna start enjoying *alot* more channels elsewhere. Sure some may be HD-lite, but hell it beats the few HD channels Comcast will be offering, *all* in HD-lite! Not to mention the fact that it's also expensive!


----------



## gwhzz35

So are other providers going to degrade their HD channels also?..or is this just a Comcast thing? I literally am about to jump ship...can't believe the quality!...just terrible here in the South Bay. What's a good provider?..Dish? Direct?


----------



## sfhub

Apparently peoples' sensitivity to reduced PQ varies wildly.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13569227
> 
> 
> Thanks. But, the Tivo HD's are $249 at Costco.



It is my impression there are no Costcos in the South Bay or Peninsula that carry TiVo HD at this time.


----------



## JetPilot

Tried to record Sat. Night Live tonight and my eyeTV 500 reports that KNTV-HD [OTA 11.1] also known on Comcast cable as Ch703 and transmitting on cable at Ch 116.1 was Encrypted.

















My MITS HDTV with a cable card had no trouble with it but eyeTV could not decode the signal and so could not record in HD. I thought that Comcast was prohibited from encrypting OTA local channels on cable.


Any body else notice this?


Comments?


JetPilot


----------



## JetPilot

TitanTV and Comcast Channel Guide both list 734 A&EHD. I have a MITS HDTV with a cablecard and do not get this channel here in Los Altos.










I went to the Comcast office in Cupertino, CA and they demonstrated that they were receiving it at the office.


Anybody?


----------



## MKANET

Youre right! I can confirm that channel 116.1 is not encrypted. Has the QAM channel moved to a new location?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13570682
> 
> 
> Tried to record Sat. Night Live tonight and my eyeTV 500 reports that KNTV-HD [OTA 11.1] also known on Comcast cable as Ch703 and transmitting on cable at Ch 116.1 was Encrypted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MITS HDTV with a cable card had no trouble with it but eyeTV could not decode the signal and so could not record in HD. I thought that Comcast was prohibited from encrypting OTA local channels on cable.
> 
> 
> Any body else notice this?
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> JetPilot


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13570832
> 
> 
> TitanTV and Comcast Channel Guide both list 734 A&EHD. I have a MITS HDTV with a cablecard and do not get this channel here in Los Altos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Comcast office in Cupertino, CA and they demonstrated that they were receiving it at the office.
> 
> 
> Anybody?



In my house, I have seen situations where poor cable drops such as the one in my bedroom caused one or two channels to not work. In my case its possible there is some noise along the way or the signal gets weaker or something.


However the TV in our family has no problem.


You might want to double check your channel issue at a drop location as close as possible to the demarc point.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13570682
> 
> 
> ...my eyeTV 500 reports that KNTV-HD [OTA 11.1] also known on Comcast cable as Ch703 and transmitting on cable at Ch 116.1 was Encrypted.



You don't say where you are, so it's anybody's guess as to what QAM channel you'll find KNTV-HD on now. It used to be on D116.1 for me too, but has recently moved to D120 (120.2, IIRC, 120.1 is KBCW-DT) and has, as yet, no PSIP, so rescanning does not cause it to show up properly as "11.1 KNTV-HD" on my DTV tuners. D116.1 on my cable now contains, evidently, premium programming that is encrypted.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13570682
> 
> 
> Tried to record Sat. Night Live tonight and my eyeTV 500 reports that KNTV-HD [OTA 11.1] also known on Comcast cable as Ch703 and transmitting on cable at Ch 116.1 was Encrypted.



I wanted to do that too to see if Christopher Walken did another episode of The Continental. Fell asleep before the opening sketch and missed his monologue. 116-1 on my older LG DVR shows this channel as encrypted/scrambled. I'd like to get NBCHD back but can't seem to find where that channel is. I've used suggestions for channels on this thread but still don't have it.










JetPilot are you in an upgraded area? Mine has been upgraded for about a month and we still get A&EHD on 734.


TPeterson, you mention channel 120. My LG DVR shows 120-1 to 120-4 as inDemand hockey channels. 120-5 is FSN... Ohio??? There is an awfully soft SD Reds/Phillies game on as I write this. 120-6 and -7 are MLBEI inDemand. 120-8 has a Sport South game on with the Mets/Braves. I guess on occasion I'll get some non-Bay Area RSNs from time to time?


----------



## walk

KNTV moves around on me sometimes.


If it was 116.1 before, try 116.2 or 116.3


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13572193
> 
> 
> You don't say where you are, so it's anybody's guess as to what QAM channel you'll find KNTV-HD on now. It used to be on D116.1 for me too, but has recently moved to D120 (120.2, IIRC, 120.1 is KBCW-DT) and has, as yet, no PSIP, so rescanning does not cause it to show up properly as "11.1 KNTV-HD" on my DTV tuners. D116.1 on my cable now contains, evidently, premium programming that is encrypted.



Just after the upgrade for me (Sunnyvale 94087) KNTV-HD was at 116.1, then later moved to 92.x along with KBCW-DT without PSIP for a while. Some days later the PSIP started working and a re-scan showed 11.1 and 44.1 respectively (physical channels still 92.x for both). BTW, 116.1 is now encrypted for me also. You both may still be in transition










FWIW, Jim


----------



## MKANET

I just did a rescan on my HDHomeRun.. and currently it working on the bellow channel mapping. This is the first time I've experienced a QAM channel change since I've had my HDHomeRun (about 10 months now).


----------



## walk

It's on 116.3 for me right now, and the PSID has never worked for that channel.


I hardly ever use the QAM tuner though


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13572690
> 
> 
> Just after the upgrade for me (Sunnyvale 94087) KNTV-HD was at 116.1, then later moved to 92.x along with KBCW-DT without PSIP for a while. Some days later the PSIP started working and a re-scan showed 11.1 and 44.1 respectively (physical channels still 92.x for both). BTW, 116.1 is now encrypted for me also. You both may still be in transition



Evidently so...although the "upgrade" for my cable was performed about 2 years ago.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13572640
> 
> 
> KNTV moves around on me sometimes.
> 
> 
> If it was 116.1 before, try 116.2 or 116.3



Geez, stuff has been all changed around on the san mateo headend. I am going to have to remap all my QAM channels again. Thanks again Comcast!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13573706
> 
> 
> Geez, stuff has been all changed around on the san mateo headend. I am going to have to remap all my QAM channels again. Thanks again Comcast!



Making room for those 3-pak'ers, making some open QAMs available?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13573781
> 
> 
> Making room for those 3-pak'ers, making some open QAMs available?



Yup. Looks like most all the HD channels are now 3 for 1 QAM carrier... Channel 78 is carrying 2 HD signals though, both encrypted. Channel 79 has KPIX in HD, and KTVU in HD and SD. So they have really changed around all the mappings.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13573781
> 
> 
> Making room for those 3-pak'ers, making some open QAMs available?



I believe so. My head-end did that re-arrangement about 3 weeks ago. They aligned all the channels with the 3-pak groupings in bkdtv's post.


IMO if your NBC moved location there is a good chance that was in conjunction with reorganizing your channels for 3-pak.


Whether you are currently getting a HITS re-encoded version of a channel or a full rate version is not implied by the 3-pak re-org. You might already be getting the HITS version or you might get it later, but it is either there already or coming (for the affected channels).


----------



## sfhub

I believe almost all the Apr 15 channels are already being broadcast but our setups haven't been told they are available. This is from observing that 3 HD streams are on most HD channels (on bkdtv's list) with 2 known channels and 1 unknown (from CableCARD channel mapping standpoint)


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13574142
> 
> 
> IMO if your NBC moved location there is a good chance that was in conjunction with reorganizing your channels for 3-pak.



Actually, Hub, I think that the reassignment of KNTV was benign. Its two subs (KNTV-HD and NBC-Weather) had been grouped on 116 with the encrypted suchannel for ESPN. This combination evidently caused difficulty for several DTV tuners over the past two years. Now on the San Mateo headend the NBC HD and SD pair are together with KBCW-DT on 120, so that there are no encrypted subchannels for the tuner to deal with. The total bandwidth "crammed" onto the channel is the same as before: 2 HD + 1 SD (and it's a low data rate SD, at that). It's not close to the crowd that's always been on 117, which includes 2 "HD" (KQED-HD and KGO-HD) and 3 SD subs (Encore, KGO-D2, and KGO-D3).


On re-reading your post, however, I realized that you meant that the movement was driven by the new premium lineup of 3pers. That's very likely so, I guess.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13574243
> 
> 
> On re-reading your post, however, I realized that you meant that the movement was driven by the new premium lineup of 3pers. That's very likely so, I guess.



Sorry I wasn't more clear. What I meant to say was Comcast is choosing to re-org KNTV at the same time they do the re-org for 3-pak. I didn't mean to imply in any way that KNTV was being trans-rated.


KNTV however is the most visible change a clear QAM user would notice during this re-org process (since the other channels being re-org'd are encrypted)


These channels are the only ones left that are 2 HD per channel (on my system)


ESPN2/TNT

KICU/NFL

FOX/CBS

KBCW/KNTV

MTV/?

MOJO/FSBA-CSN

KRON/SHO

TBS/ESPN

KQED/KGO


The rest are all broadcasting 2 know HD channels with 1 unknown (from the standpoint of CableCARD channel map), except for AETV, HGTV, STRZ where all three channels are known.


edit: I realized when I was writing SHO, I meant to be writing Strz-HD. That is corrected now.


----------



## GameGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13570682
> 
> 
> Tried to record Sat. Night Live tonight and my eyeTV 500 reports that KNTV-HD [OTA 11.1] also known on Comcast cable as Ch703 and transmitting on cable at Ch 116.1 was Encrypted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MITS HDTV with a cable card had no trouble with it but eyeTV could not decode the signal and so could not record in HD. I thought that Comcast was prohibited from encrypting OTA local channels on cable.
> 
> 
> Any body else notice this?
> 
> 
> Comments?
> 
> 
> JetPilot



I have a HDHomeRun. I just reran a channel scan and I can confirm that 116.1 is now encrypted







I am on the San Mateo head end. Must be some mistake as it was fine a couple months ago. How can we get this fixed?


Edit:

Channel moved, 120.3 is now KNTV-HD. No PSIP information yet.


----------



## TPeterson

You don't need to get it "fixed". Tune KNTV-HD on 120.2.


----------



## GameGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13575979
> 
> 
> You don't need to get it "fixed". Tune KNTV-HD on 120.2.



Thanks. I hadn't read to the end of the thread. My bad.

Looks like there's no PSIP info, so my scan didn't show the channel move. However, for me, 120.2 is KBCW-HD and 120.3 is KNTV-HD.


----------



## MKANET

That's weird. For me, I do get PSIP data on the new channel mappings, but it's not 120.x. On 120.x its encrypted channels. For me, its 107.1, 107.3 for KNTVDT1 and KNTVDT2, respectively.


----------



## sfhub

Though in many cases there are some commonalities, potentially every head-end can have different channel locations.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13576098
> 
> 
> That's weird. For me, I do get PSIP data on the new channel mappings, but it's not 120.x. On 120.x its encrypted channels. For me, its 107.1, 107.3 for KNTVDT1 and KNTVDT2, respectively.



It's on 120 for me too in Redwood City. Must be a difference between 750 and 860 plant...


----------



## JakiChan

I'm pondering a TivoHD - anyone know if Comcast will be doing SDV around here in the near future (meaning before the USB dongle comes out)?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13576144
> 
> 
> Though in many cases there are some commonalities, potentially every head-end can have different channel locations.



...and PSIP or not. Nothing weird about it...just patchwork quilting.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13570348
> 
> 
> It is my impression there are no Costcos in the South Bay or Peninsula that carry TiVo HD at this time.



You're not very good at doing impressions. There was a pile of them at the SJ Costco. But, as I said, they are $249.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13577008
> 
> 
> You're not very good at doing impressions. There was a pile of them at the SJ Costco. But, as I said, they are $249.



I called Foster City and Mt View. Both said TiVo HD was not in stock. I asked each to check inventory at the other stores in the Bay Area. Again they said none in stock.


Not believing them (because I've seen them before), I checked SJ Almaden, Santa Clara, and Mt View and indeed none of them had any TiVo HDs. I know Santa Clara used to have them because I've seen them there.


So which SJ Costco had TiVo HDs? Automation or Senter?


----------



## walk

KNTV was 116.1 here, it moved to 116.3 ... I don't even know when exactly, I noticed it about a week ago. KCBW44 moved also. If they are "3-packing" anything it all still looks good to me. At least as good as it did before, which is to say, macroblocking on some scenes with rapid changes - strobes and "lightning" flashes being the worst, i.e. MHD music concerts, which were pictured in that "sky is falling" thread and yet you list it as one of the ones that's still 2-per....


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13579580
> 
> 
> KNTV was 116.1 here, it moved to 116.3
> 
> ...
> 
> MHD music concerts, which were pictured in that "sky is falling" thread and yet you list it as one of the ones that's still 2-per....



KNTV 116.1 to 116.3 isn't really a move. That is a program # change within the same channel.


I can only speak for conditions on my head-end. MTV is currently between 17-18Mbps. It is sharing with one other HD channel which is at 11Mbps. There is around 10Mbps of spare bandwidth on the channel.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13577136
> 
> 
> So which SJ Costco had TiVo HDs? Automation or Senter?



I called the 2 other San Jose Costcos.


Automation shows they have 5.

Senter shows they have 9.


The rep told me the reason the rest of them tell me they don't have stock is because it shows up as "Pending Delete" in their system, which means they will no longer be carrying the units.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13579580
> 
> 
> If they are "3-packing" anything it all still looks good to me. At least as good as it did before, which is to say, macroblocking on some scenes with rapid changes - strobes and "lightning" flashes being the worst, i.e.



As mentioned before, 3-pak channel organization, by itself, doesn't tell you whether you have the HITS trans-rated version or not. It gives you a clue it is either coming, or is already there. Unless you can compare to a baseline or have access to the bitrates, you might have had the HITS version for months or you might still have a full bitrate version. If you see that the channel has 3 broadcasts then it is highly likely that is the HITS trans-rated version you are watching.


After watching HDT for about 30 minutes on 2 occasions, I think what I noticed the most is a softening of the images, similar to when you apply a pre-filter prior to mpg encoding. It doesn't look horrible, but doesn't look as good as before. I'm comparing "similar" style content today, to Planet Earth recorded last year. Admittedly the source of the softness could be the content itself, but it feels soft even to what I saw (but didn't record) a couple of weeks ago when HDT was 17-18Mbps. HDT in the current config on my system is around 13Mbps. I'm watching on a 1080p display.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13576585
> 
> 
> I'm pondering a TivoHD - anyone know if Comcast will be doing SDV around here in the near future (meaning before the USB dongle comes out)?



Well, considering how fast Comcast is on upgrading the Bay Area I would think you'll be safe for a while, but, maybe they'll surprise us


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13580440
> 
> 
> I called the 2 other San Jose Costcos.
> 
> 
> Automation shows they have 5.
> 
> Senter shows they have 9.
> 
> 
> The rep told me the reason the rest of them tell me they don't have stock is because it shows up as "Pending Delete" in their system, which means they will no longer be carrying the units.



Hmm new model on the horizon that might support SDV?


----------



## D-Real

Last week I sent Comcast two emails for updates on the network in San Lorenzo. I sent one email to the new customer service VP and got no real response. I also sent email to customer service for a timeframe on the upgrade. They asked that I visit the local Comcast office for my answer.


The next day, I stopped by the Hayward office and spoke to a rep which wasn't very friendly, but she did tell me San Lorenzo would be upgraded by mid-June.


When I heard the news, I didn't know whether to be happy or sad, mad or just frustrated. I received an upgrade notice in September and then didn't hear a peep. Why can't Comcast communicate and keep people in the loop? Second, should I just bite the bullet and wait for Comcast or look for alternatives? Will Comcast have the network updated by mid-June?


I've been waiting a long time for these upgrades and I'm close to giving up. The alternatives are there, Sat is offering tons of HD and AT&T is working hard to build the network in our area.


What would you do?


----------



## mds54

With your upgrade pain, and now the HD PQ degradation issue, I would go elsewhere.

I'm wheeling and dealing with DTV right now. Comcast has made it a no-brainer.

Good luck!


----------



## Donnie Vie

Can someone help me here.

I'm on the Peninsula.

Does Comcast in my area offer UNI HD or Sci-Fi HD???

1st time I heard of this channel was today and I can't find

out whether or not my area offers this channel or not.


Thanks in advance


----------



## rxp19

any news/rumors are on new Comcast HD channels coming to the bay area? Mike?


----------



## Donnie Vie

I found the answer


Channel 739


Had to phone Comcast for this info


----------



## rsra13

apart from Sci-Fi, CNN, Food, etc that are going to be released in Apr 15?


----------



## thedetoxie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13583142
> 
> 
> apart from Sci-Fi, CNN, Food, etc that are going to be released in Apr 15?



736 SciFiHD

747 FOODHD

751 APLHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD

769 AMCHD


----------



## mjhhmb

Thanks all for your help over the last few years, this is truly a great forum. Incredibly knowledgeable, helpful people here... hope the DirecTV forum is as good!


They put up the dish this AM and I've got 5 different MLB games in HD to choose from right now; PQ looks fantastic. I can't speak for everyone, but as a sports (particularly baseball) fan they are a far better choice than Comcast. Also, since my buddy is a subscriber, I used their referral program and got each of us a $50 discount.


Biggest complaint now is Comcast says I'll have to pay 58.95 a month for internet since I downgraded my service! How's that for a kick in the pants on your way out the door...


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/13583363
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help over the last few years, this is truly a great forum. Incredibly knowledgeable, helpful people here... hope the DirecTV forum is as good!
> 
> 
> They put up the dish this AM and I've got 5 different MLB games in HD to choose from right now; PQ looks fantastic. I can't speak for everyone, but as a sports (particularly baseball) fan they are a far better choice than Comcast. Also, since my buddy is a subscriber, I used their referral program and got each of us a $50 discount.
> 
> 
> Biggest complaint now is Comcast says I'll have to pay 58.95 a month for internet since I downgraded my service! How's that for a kick in the pants on your way out the door...



what sucks is that he's speaking directly to my wants... but i can't switch because i have too much invested in my tivoHD (1TB baby) and hate having holes drilled into the house. comcast better really just suck before i change. i do want EI in HD.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/13583363
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help over the last few years, this is truly a great forum. Incredibly knowledgeable, helpful people here... hope the DirecTV forum is as good!.....



Congrats!

I'm working on doing the same thing. But for me, the sports attraction is NFL Sunday Ticket. I'm getting introductory offers, and my house is aready cabled for sat dishes. So now that Comcast has degraded their HD PQ, there are no more excuses. (Looks like I'll suffer the same fate as you with their HSI, because I'm completely happy with that).


Do you have any tips or advice for us?

Where is the DirecTV forum here? (I only found SF, CA - DBS)


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13583722
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any tips or advice for us?
> 
> Where is the DirecTV forum here? (I only found SF, CA - DBS)



I think the man for tips & advice would be Keenan... he's been w/ DirecTV for a while.


----------



## mds54

Thanks! I have been following Keenan's posts on this too.


----------



## millerwill

So which is better PQ, DISH OR DIRECTV?


----------



## GeneWildersHair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/13583857
> 
> 
> So which is better PQ, DISH OR DIRECTV?



Directv, I've heard, and by the way Make the jump already! Screw comcast and their outrageous prices, and since they are degrading PQ, you might aswell go. I just switched to D* today, and honestly the pq of the Mpeg4 HD channels is every bit as good, *if not better* than I was getting with comcast on some channels. SD looks better to me aswell. I am impressed with the amount of HD channels they have. I'm honestly ticked off at myself that I haven't done it sooner! I've always been scared off by all the "HD-lite" talk...lol, aside from those mpeg2 HD channels, all the HD looks full to me.


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13583722
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I'm working on doing the same thing. But for me, the sports attraction is NFL Sunday Ticket. I'm getting introductory offers, and my house is aready cabled for sat dishes. So now that Comcast has degraded their HD PQ, there are no more excuses. (Looks like I'll suffer the same fate as you with their HSI, because I'm completely happy with that).
> 
> 
> Do you have any tips or advice for us?
> 
> Where is the DirecTV forum here? (I only found SF, CA - DBS)



HR21 HD DVR
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931226 


Generic D* MPEG4 install etc
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=690198 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=914047


----------



## dr1394

16.75 hours of UHD.











Starts 15 minutes into 2001. Then Full Metal Jacket, Jericho, Friday Night Lights, Kidnapped, Andy Barker P.I., The Slugger's Wife, 2001 again and then Serenity parts 1 and 2 twice.


Ron


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13577136
> 
> 
> I called Foster City and Mt View. Both said TiVo HD was not in stock. I asked each to check inventory at the other stores in the Bay Area. Again they said none in stock.
> 
> 
> Not believing them (because I've seen them before), I checked SJ Almaden, Santa Clara, and Mt View and indeed none of them had any TiVo HDs. I know Santa Clara used to have them because I've seen them there.
> 
> 
> So which SJ Costco had TiVo HDs? Automation or Senter?



It's the one off Lundy. I guess that's Automation. (I basically live around the corner from that one. So, I'm pretty happy they opened it, especially the gas station.)


----------



## TPeterson

Ron--


Thanks for obtaining and posting your recent graphs of various feeds' bitrates. Seems to me that they show: (1) For the most part, Comcast is allocating appropriate bandwidth to accommodate the MPEG-2 streams, as encoded, and (2) The encoded rates are generally far below 18 Mbps, but frequently exceed 1/3 of 38.8 Mbps so that they would not be happy co-tenants in a 3-per rf assignment as-is.


What they don't speak to directly is how much PQ-degradation the MPEG-2 streams now contain as a result of encoder bandwidth constriction. But I suppose that one can infer from the symmetry and overall pattern of the "grass" (e.g., lack of a generally flat top) that this is probably not a significant issue now, right?


--Terry


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13580440
> 
> 
> I called the 2 other San Jose Costcos.
> 
> 
> Automation shows they have 5.
> 
> Senter shows they have 9.
> 
> 
> The rep told me the reason the rest of them tell me they don't have stock is because it shows up as "Pending Delete" in their system, which means they will no longer be carrying the units.



I think these things are being discontinued. That would explain the $150 price not too long ago, and the way Tivo is blowing them out on their own online store.

http://www.tivo.com/promo/nea_specialoffers.html 


My guess is that a newer model with OnDemand and SDV is about to be released. (Or...they are giving up on digital-cable-ready boxes altogether.)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13580706
> 
> 
> After watching HDT for about 30 minutes on 2 occasions, I think what I noticed the most is a softening of the images, similar to when you apply a pre-filter prior to mpg encoding. It doesn't look horrible, but doesn't look as good as before.



I notice the same "softening" effect when switching between OTA HD broadcasts, and the same channels from my Comcast DCH.


Are they doing the 3-per with local HD channels, too?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13583722
> 
> 
> Where is the DirecTV forum here? (I only found SF, CA - DBS)



There are two major DBS forum sites:


dbstalk.com (owned by AVS, I believe) but heavily censored and filled with power-drunk and arrogant moderators.


and


the superior SatelliteGuys.us, a much better dbs site, which has DirecTV forums including one specifically for the "secret" cutting edge (beta) software releases that offer new features and bug fixes before regular subscribers get them.


BTW - For any AAA members who are planning on switching to D*, there is a $240 discount. ($10 per month for 24 months) _in addition to_ whatever other perks, promos, and discounts DirecTV offers.


I'm tellin' ya. If D* had TVJapan, Comcast would be looking at a Gary-shaped puff of smoke where my account used to be.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/13583363
> 
> 
> Biggest complaint now is Comcast says I'll have to pay 58.95 a month for internet since I downgraded my service! How's that for a kick in the pants on your way out the door...



Switch to ATT DSL Elite (6/768) for $35/mo.


Money talks! In fact, it's probably the only thing that Comcast hears.


----------



## Brian667

Does anyone know if Vacaville is going to be getting the new HD channels on the 15th?


----------



## mds54

I've just received an update from my Comcast management source that they are in the process of pushing out the new codes for these units now. This involves the new Guide/A25 and both software & firmware updates,

including the fix for the red recording lights. This is expected to hit our area sometime in May.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/13583759
> 
> 
> I think the man for tips & advice would be Keenan... he's been w/ DirecTV for a while.



The threads you linked to already are pretty much the one's I follow. SatGuys and DBSTalk that garypen linked to are good as well although those sites seem to generate 100's of threads a day so sometimes it's hard to find something.


There's a local bay area DirecTV thread, but it doesn't get too much traffic as the only real difference between it and the national threads are the local channels.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13583601


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13587666
> 
> 
> Ron--
> 
> 
> Thanks for obtaining and posting your recent graphs of various feeds' bitrates. Seems to me that they show: (1) For the most part, Comcast is allocating appropriate bandwidth to accommodate the MPEG-2 streams, as encoded, and (2) The encoded rates are generally far below 18 Mbps, but frequently exceed 1/3 of 38.8 Mbps so that they would not be happy co-tenants in a 3-per rf assignment as-is.
> 
> 
> What they don't speak to directly is how much PQ-degradation the MPEG-2 streams now contain as a result of encoder bandwidth constriction. But I suppose that one can infer from the symmetry and overall pattern of the "grass" (e.g., lack of a generally flat top) that this is probably not a significant issue now, right?
> 
> 
> --Terry



Except for that very first one.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13555214 


If I'm reading it right it looks the content is pegged at the upper allocated limit as Ron notes for Capote and Milk Money. I wonder what that looks like visually, if there's any visual degradation of the image.


----------



## mr. wally

i'm ready to strangle someone at comcast.

i'm in los gatos and comcast is working in our neighborhood on the upgrade.

we've lost our internet connection for 5 days now. we've called about a dozent times and been disconnected 3x and promised return phone calls twice, of course which were never made. still no service. my kid had a paper due this morning and my wife had to drive him to my office so he could access the internet.


what a joke. i guess i'll have to see if dsl is available.

way to take care of your customers. i'm paying $60.00 a month for this?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/13583857
> 
> 
> So which is better PQ, DISH OR DIRECTV?



I was never happy with the Dish local 1080i channels, there always seem to be some issue with them. I should say that I haven't really looked at them over the last 5-6 mos though and as of last month put my Dish account in "pause" mode so I can't do any current comparisons.


Larry Kenney(AVS member, retired from KGO), whose judgment I put a lot of weight in, loves his Dish PQ so he might be one to ask about current Dish quality. I do know that Dish over the past year has been squeezing more and more out of their existing sat fleet, and their recent launch appears to be a failure. Per their PR dept they say it will not affect their future HD plans, yet their SEC filing says the opposite, so I would consider Dish with caution.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13590451
> 
> 
> Except for that very first one.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13555214
> 
> 
> If I'm reading it right it looks the content is pegged at the upper allocated limit as Ron notes for Capote and Milk Money. I wonder what that looks like visually, if there's any visual degradation of the image.



Yes, that was the one that was not "for the most part".










My guess is that Milk Money looked like h3ll.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13590384
> 
> 
> I've just received an update from my Comcast management source that they are in the process of pushing out the new codes for these units now. This involves the new Guide/A25 and both software & firmware updates,
> 
> including the fix for the red recording lights. This is expected to hit our area sometime in May.



What is "the new Guide/A25"?


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedetoxie* /forum/post/13583335
> 
> 
> 736 SciFiHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 769 AMCHD



My TiVo Series3 just received an update with the new channel lineup:


736 SCIFIHD

747 FOODHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD

862 APLHD


No mention of AMCHD however. Of course the channels aren't active yet.


----------



## Paradox-SJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13593829
> 
> 
> My TiVo Series3 just received an update with the new channel lineup:
> 
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 862 APLHD
> 
> 
> No mention of AMCHD however. Of course the channels aren't active yet.



So they are just placeholders? (dont have a tivo so sorry)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13594041
> 
> 
> So they are just placeholders? (dont have a tivo so sorry)



Just got the message too on my S3. If you try and tune, you get the standard "Channel not available".


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paradox-SJ* /forum/post/13594041
> 
> 
> So they are just placeholders? (dont have a tivo so sorry)



Pretty much until Comcast releases the channel mapping to tell my cable cards how to tune to these channels, it won't do anything.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13593171
> 
> 
> What is "the new Guide/A25"?



Check out this AVS thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...04142&page=166


----------



## markbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13593829
> 
> 
> My TiVo Series3 just received an update with the new channel lineup:
> 
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 862 APLHD
> 
> 
> No mention of AMCHD however. Of course the channels aren't active yet.



I just got the TiVo message as well, but I got the following added (in the city of SF):


736 SCIFIHD

747 FOODHD

751 APLHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD


(note that Animal Planet is on 751 as in other areas, not 862 as reported above)


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markbach* /forum/post/13594679
> 
> 
> I just got the TiVo message as well, but I got the following added (in the city of SF):
> 
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 
> (note that Animal Planet is on 751 as in other areas, not 862 as reported above)



751 sounds right. 862 is like right under the PPV/adult channels.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13594431
> 
> 
> Check out this AVS thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...04142&page=166



From what I've been able to gather, they seem to be skipping A25, and are jumping to A26.


I don't really care about the nomenclature, though, as long as they get rid of those stupid space-wasting ads. They can fit two more lines of guide info there.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13593829
> 
> 
> My TiVo Series3 just received an update with the new channel lineup:
> 
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 862 APLHD
> 
> 
> No mention of AMCHD however. Of course the channels aren't active yet.



weird... no AMC here, but i have:


736 SCIFIHD

747 FOODHD

751 APLHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD


on my tivoHD.... not active yet...


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13590679
> 
> 
> Larry Kenney(AVS member, retired from KGO), whose judgment I put a lot of weight in, loves his Dish PQ so he might be one to ask about current Dish quality. I do know that Dish over the past year has been squeezing more and more out of their existing sat fleet, and their recent launch appears to be a failure. Per their PR dept they say it will not affect their future HD plans, yet their SEC filing says the opposite, so I would consider Dish with caution.



I'm still very satisfied with the picture quality from Dish. I have a 52-inch Sony XBR4 and watch lots of HD on it from Dish. Compared to the signal from the OTA tuner, the sateliite signal might be slightly less sharp, but not enough to notice unless you're really looking for it. Some of the HD from the satellite looks absolutely amazing!


I can't give you a Dish-DirecTV comparison. I've only seen DirecTV once over at a friend's home. It looked really good, but I don't know how it compares to the Dish picture. I'd have to compare the two on the same TV. If you go to Radio Shack, most have Dish HD showing on their monitors... (they're Dish dealers)... so that could give you an idea of what their quality looks like.


I have to say that the Dish DVR beats them all. CNet even said so... better than DirecTV, better than Tivo and definitely better than Comcast.


As Keenan said, Dish had a launch failure, so the new satellite isn't in the right orbit. They say they can move it slowly into place, but how long it will take and whether or not it'll work, who knows? DirecTV at this point has more HD channels, but Dish promises lots more as soon as the satellite space is available. Both have A LOT more HD channels than Comcast!


Larry

SF


----------



## dr1394

12 hours of HDT.











BTW, these graphs are using a running average over 300 frames (10 seconds for 1080i and 5 seconds for 720p). The bitrate "spikes" on the graph aren't instantaneous peaks, but a bitrate that was sustained for at least 300 frames.


Ron


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markbach* /forum/post/13594679
> 
> 
> I just got the TiVo message as well, but I got the following added (in the city of SF):
> 
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 
> (note that Animal Planet is on 751 as in other areas, not 862 as reported above)



I received the same updated in Redwood Shores...CNNHD? Really? There was nothing else to add?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13596433
> 
> 
> I received the same updated in Redwood Shores...CNNHD? Really? There was nothing else to add?



what's so bad about cnn?? its about time we received an HD news station... it was actually on my wishlist. i hear they are using some HD field cams too, that'd be pretty neat.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13596433
> 
> 
> I received the same updated in Redwood Shores...CNNHD? Really? There was nothing else to add?



You have to remember there are essentially "bulk" carriage deals for most of these channels.


When Comcast negotiates to carry ABC HD; ESPN HD, ESPN 2 HD, ESPN NEWS HD, DISNEY CHANNEL HD and TOON DISNEY HD are likely included.


When Comcast made their deal with Turner Broadcasting to pick up TNT HD, it probably had a clause that they would have to carry additional Turner Networks in HD, such as TBS, CNN and Cartoon Network in high def. The same goes for their deals with NBC/Universal and Discovery Networks.


Unfortunately, Comcast doesn't carry everything we want. Personally, I would have preferred that ESPN NEWS HD be added first, but the channel just launched, so I didn't expect it until late summer anyways. (Remember how long it took to get ESPN & ESPN 2?)


I bounce between residences between Northern California and Southern California. Be grateful, as much as Direct TV blows away Comcast for HD Channels, Comcast smokes TWC in So Cal. The only thing they have that I'd like up here in the Bay Area is HDNET & HDMOVIES.


TWC still doesn't have any Discovery channels outside of Discovery Theater. They don't have A&E, History, National Geographic, USA, Sci-Fi pr the Vs/Golf beast. Plus the don't carry NFL network at all.


fitprod


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13595098
> 
> 
> 12 hours of HDT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, these graphs are using a running average over 300 frames (10 seconds for 1080i and 5 seconds for 720p). The bitrate "spikes" on the graph aren't instantaneous peaks, but a bitrate that was sustained for at least 300 frames.
> 
> 
> Ron



Hi Ron,

Would you happen to have baselines for any of these channels from a couple of months ago?


I'm thinking these graphs show that the trans-rated versions are not starved for bandwidth. However that doesn't tell us about the change that was made. Going from memory, I remember many months ago, many HDT shows were doing 17-18Mbps. Current versions almost never get above 14-15Mbps. I cannot compare A to B, but visually to me it feels like some of these channels have passed through a filter to remove high-end making the pictures look softer. However without A/B comparison, it could just be my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## old64mb

And same update here in Daly City when I manually forced it this morning. (Sorry to bump you sfhub, because your question is much more interesting!)


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13594799
> 
> 
> From what I've been able to gather, they seem to be skipping A25, and are jumping to A26.
> 
> 
> I don't really care about the nomenclature, though, as long as they get rid of those stupid space-wasting ads. They can fit two more lines of guide info there.



A little birdy told me a few days ago that the south bay (at least) is getting TVGuide A25 2.2 next month (like mds heard also).


----------



## garypen

Sounds good.


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13597590
> 
> 
> TWC still doesn't have any Discovery channels outside of Discovery Theater. They don't have A&E, History, National Geographic, USA, Sci-Fi pr the Vs/Golf beast. Plus the don't carry NFL network at all.



Sounds like Santa Rosa.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13597558
> 
> 
> what's so bad about cnn?? its about time we received an HD news station... it was actually on my wishlist. i hear they are using some HD field cams too, that'd be pretty neat.




Nothing wrong with, but I haven't watched news on the TV in years...especially CNN. I don't know anyone else that does either, suppose I am in the minority if they added it though. Doesn't seem like a good candidate, since its mainly talking heads (or is CNN a reality channel now?)


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13597945
> 
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> Would you happen to have baselines for any of these channels from a couple of months ago?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking these graphs show that the trans-rated versions are not starved for bandwidth. However that doesn't tell us about the change that was made. Going from memory, I remember many months ago, many HDT shows were doing 17-18Mbps. Current versions almost never get above 14-15Mbps. I cannot compare A to B, but visually to me it feels like some of these channels have passed through a filter to remove high-end making the pictures look softer. However without A/B comparison, it could just be my mind playing tricks on me.



that graph does show peaks of 17-18mb


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13597945
> 
> 
> Hi Ron,
> 
> Would you happen to have baselines for any of these channels from a couple of months ago?



I wish I did, but I just assembled my test setup this month. However, I should be able to detect any major changes moving forward, especially after the new channels are added.


I'll also be doing some video quality measurements soon.


Ron


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13588335
> 
> 
> Switch to ATT DSL Elite (6/768) for $35/mo.
> 
> 
> Money talks! In fact, it's probably the only thing that Comcast hears.



Better yet, go with Sonic.net. Better service, more features, same cost. If you live in California, you'd be stupid to use AT&T.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Menlo Park just got SciFi, CNN and Food. Finally, I can watch BSG in HD.


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13603115
> 
> 
> Better yet, go with Sonic.net. Better service, more features, same cost. If you live in California, you'd be stupid to use AT&T.



I gave that up 2 years ago...


By the way, I'm sure I'll find the warts soon, but I'm blown away with HD sports tonight on DirecTV w/ mlb, Sharks and NBA!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13600984
> 
> 
> that graph does show peaks of 17-18mb



It used to sit between 17.8 and 18.3 for the whole show on HDT.


It still does that for MTV.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/13603459
> 
> 
> Menlo Park just got SciFi, CNN and Food. Finally, I can watch BSG in HD.



its active for you now?? still not active in palo alto.


----------



## fender4645

Not working for me either. Maybe he just sees them in his guide...


----------



## Dospac

I've seen the RHCP Milan show on MHD before(last year) and I saw it again Monday night. It was clear that Comcast isn't adding the additional compression yet here in SJ, or at least not to the extent that it shows in the infamous comparison.


The quality was good, nowhere near what was shown in those pictures. Subjective but still..


----------



## oldskoolboarder

True, it's in the guide. I haven't seen it on yet. I was going to reboot but I'm Tivoing CSI.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13603115
> 
> 
> Better yet, go with Sonic.net. Better service, more features, same cost. If you live in California, you'd be stupid to use AT&T.



What are the add'l features? The prices and speed levels seem to be the same. The actual DSL connection seems to be provided by ATT. They even call them by the same names. (Elite, Pro, etc.)


I have no complaints as an ATT DSL customer. Don't feel stupid at all. Tell me again why I should go thru the hassle of changing my email addresses?


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avekevin* /forum/post/13600191
> 
> 
> Sounds like Santa Rosa.



Trust me, I've been there in the frustration department. My Bay Area residence is stuck in one of the 550mhz area. Fortunately, Comcast finally got it up to speed earlier in 2007.


It'll happen eventually... Unfortunately, we live in a "I want it now!" society. Thus, being a Blu-ray owner, I'm currently steamed at Paramount over _Sweeny Todd_ and _There Will Be Blood_.


Bastards, I'm not doing HD PPV...










fitprod


----------



## Dragunov1

Any rumors when Blast! will Blast us in Sunnyvale?


They already screwed the PQ, at least cheer me up with Blast :\\


----------



## Evilmonkee

Hey folks.


I live in the Richmond area and yesterday my TivoHD informed me of the new HD channels, including Sci-fi HD, that were added to the lineup. They are not working for me right now though. I've been hearing about the April 15th launch date but can't seem to find out the source of this information.


Last night I called Comcast and they seemed to be saying that the channels should be active and they set up an appointment for an installer to come out today to check it out. The weird thing for me is that a couple of other HD channels like UHD(739) and NFLHD(730) have not been working for me and exhibit the same lack of signal problems as these new HD channels, yet they have been part of the HD lineup much longer.


Maybe there are two separate issues going on here.


Update: Well I called Comcast again on a whim and this time I got someone who immediately knew about the April 15th launch date. So that explains the no Sci-fi HD yet.


As for the NFLHD, that turned out to be a subscription channel that I don't subscribe to. But UHD should be working and they tried sending a hit to my cable cards which didn't work. Seems like a completely separate issue. The installer is still coming out and hopefully I can at least get that resolved. I also requested a M-card, which they didn't have when I first had cards installed last year. No sense getting charged for an extra card and maybe that will fix the problem.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/13603500
> 
> 
> I gave that up 2 years ago...
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm sure I'll find the warts soon, but I'm blown away with HD sports tonight on DirecTV w/ mlb, Sharks and NBA!



well yes DSL uses phone wires but I don't know if you need an actual telephone number from the phone company to use it. You used to but I think there was some de-bundling regulations passed a couple of years ago.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13604212
> 
> 
> Any rumors when Blast! will Blast us in Sunnyvale?
> 
> 
> They already screwed the PQ, at least cheer me up with Blast :\\



Any rumors when the rest of Sunnyvale will be upgraded?


----------



## djjstew

Mountain View here; I forced a reset this morning and no new channels. I have head nothing about new channels in a long time.


----------



## ZildjianKX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evilmonkee* /forum/post/13607021
> 
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> 
> I live in the Richmond area and yesterday my TivoHD informed me of the new HD channels, including Sci-fi HD, that were added to the lineup. They are not working for me right now though. I've been hearing about the April 15th launch date but can't seem to find out the source of this information.
> 
> 
> Last night I called Comcast and they seemed to be saying that the channels should be active and they set up an appointment for an installer to come out today to check it out. The weird thing for me is that a couple of other HD channels like UHD(739) and NFLHD(730) have not been working for me and exhibit the same lack of signal problems as these new HD channels, yet they have been part of the HD lineup much longer.
> 
> 
> Maybe there are two separate issues going on here.
> 
> 
> Update: Well I called Comcast again on a whim and this time I got someone who immediately knew about the April 15th launch date. So that explains the no Sci-fi HD yet.
> 
> 
> As for the NFLHD, that turned out to be a subscription channel that I don't subscribe to. But UHD should be working and they tried sending a hit to my cable cards which didn't work. Seems like a completely separate issue. The installer is still coming out and hopefully I can at least get that resolved. I also requested a M-card, which they didn't have when I first had cards installed last year. No sense getting charged for an extra card and maybe that will fix the problem.



Thanks a ton for the Sci-Fi HD info, that was driving me crazy. CNN HD and National Geographics are both showing up on my TiVo now, but I'm not receiving them... are they showing up for you?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Now I'm wondering if some of these channels will show up a couple weeks later than the 15th in some areas. The last channel additions took two additional weeks where I live and I recall it did for some other areas.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evilmonkee* /forum/post/13607021
> 
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> 
> I live in the Richmond area and yesterday my TivoHD informed me of the new HD channels, including Sci-fi HD, that were added to the lineup. They are not working for me right now though. I've been hearing about the April 15th launch date but can't seem to find out the source of this information.



I also got the notice from TiVO in Oakland. I checked a few of the new channels and didn't see any signal. However, this is much better than the last changeover where TiVO had to catch up with moves and adds after the fact. It is a bit simpler when no moves are involved.


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13607458
> 
> 
> Any rumors when the rest of Sunnyvale will be upgraded?



Well, today's April 10th, so the countdown begins for my neighborhood I guess (near Sunnyvale-Saratoga Road/Remington). Per the Comcast notice, April 10th - May 13th is when we should be upgraded. I actually checked this morning, thinking that just maybe there would be a pleasant surprise. Nope. Not yet.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13603934
> 
> 
> Tell me again why I should go thru the hassle of changing my email addresses?



Tell you what....best move I ever made was switching to Gmail (and never again being tied to an ISP because I didnt want to have to contact everybody about my "new" isp)..that way you never think twice about switching to whoever is best for speed/cost/reliablity etc....










Gmail has everything I would ever need for email (wife uses yahoo, which works as well)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13611849
> 
> 
> Tell you what....best move I ever made was switching to Gmail (and never again being tied to an ISP because I didnt want to have to contact everybody about my "new" isp)..that way you never think twice about switching to whoever is best for speed/cost/reliablity etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gmail has everything I would ever need for email (wife uses yahoo, which works as well)



Same here, and for about $8 a year I registered my own domain name, tied it to an email address and have everything forwarded through it. I'll never have another ISP linked email address. I couldn't even tell you what my Comcast email addy is, never even been to the home page.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13604212
> 
> 
> Any rumors when Blast! will Blast us in Sunnyvale?
> 
> 
> They already screwed the PQ, at least cheer me up with Blast :\\



Seriously... what is it with the PQ in Sunnyvale? Mikef5? Mr. J? Anyone?


----------



## dr1394

12 hours of MHD.











Ron


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13611849
> 
> 
> Tell you what....best move I ever made was switching to Gmail (and never again being tied to an ISP because I didnt want to have to contact everybody about my "new" isp)..that way you never think twice about switching to whoever is best for speed/cost/reliablity etc....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gmail has everything I would ever need for email (wife uses yahoo, which works as well)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13612279
> 
> 
> Same here, and for about $8 a year I registered my own domain name, tied it to an email address and have everything forwarded through it. I'll never have another ISP linked email address. I couldn't even tell you what my Comcast email addy is, never even been to the home page.



I already have a gmail account AND my own domain (six, actually).


But, I still don't understand what makes me stupid for having ATT DSL vs Sonic.net, and why should I switch. I still don't get it.


----------



## JasonQG

Sonic.net gives you free web hosting with a free domain name, 15 email addresses with IMAP access (if for some reason you don't use gmail), and blazing-fast usenet access (usually you'd have to get that from a 3rd party for at least $10/month). These are the main added-value things they offer, but admittedly, not everyone cares about these things.


Beyond that, though, they have the best customer service of any company I've ever dealt with. Plus, they're never gonna pull any dirty tricks in restricting access or throttling speeds like both Comcast and AT&T have been in the news for lately.


I was probably being a bit extreme calling AT&T customers stupid, but I just feel so much better supporting a company that cares about their customers and wants to do the right thing, not just the most profitable thing. And soon they'll be running their own equipment in Santa Rosa instead of leasing from AT&T, and offering speeds beyond what AT&T will give us, and they plan on expanding that to other cities in the bay area. So if you care about there actually being an alternative to the big guys, support Sonic.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13615095
> 
> 
> But, I still don't understand what makes me stupid for having ATT DSL vs Sonic.net, and why should I switch. I still don't get it.



May be because you even mentioned email in the context of which ISP to go to.. it looks like your email partly affects your ISP decision. ISP is about bandwidth, cost, stability etc and has nothing to do with email for most people I know.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13613459
> 
> 
> 12 hours of MHD.
> 
> 
> {Image of severely flat-topped grass}
> 
> 
> Ron



Wow. I mean...ugh!


----------



## GBruno

I could not help myself...Just bit on the DISH HD only package. This after calling comcast and asking if any new HD channels or upgrades were scheduled for my area. They said "no." I do appreciate their honesty. I will keep their most basic cable for second TV. IF all goes as planned I will have 40 HD channels (some of which I even want) through DISH and get my locals in HD OTA. Again IF it all works out I will save about 40 a month and have more HD with more added regularly. Install is scheduled for this Sunday.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/13615650
> 
> 
> I could not help myself...Just bit on the DISH HD only package. This after calling comcast and asking if any new HD channels or upgrades were scheduled for my area. They said "no." I do appreciate their honesty. I will keep their most basic cable for second TV. IF all goes as planned I will have 40 HD channels (some of which I even want) through DISH and get my locals in HD OTA. Again IF it all works out I will save about 40 a month and have more HD with more added regularly. Install is scheduled for this Sunday.



Please let us hear how you like it once it up and running.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13615417
> 
> 
> Wow. I mean...ugh!



That does look bad, although it appears the channel is getting some 18Mbps plus, so is it coming in that way to Comcast, or have they got something really screwed up at CMC?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13615350
> 
> 
> May be because you even mentioned email in the context of which ISP to go to.. it looks like your email partly affects your ISP decision. ISP is about bandwidth, cost, stability etc and has nothing to do with email for most people I know.



As far as I can tell, Sonic doesn't offer any difference in bandwidth, cost, and stability. (They appear to simply be reselling ATT DSL with some add-ons that have no value to me.)


As for changing email, it is an important issue for many people. It is indeed a hassle. Hence, the major ISP's offering ways to simplify the procedure and contact notification process.


But, whichever DSL service one finds superior, the important thing to remember is that there are less-costly alternatives to Comcast HSI. As such, C* HSI should not be the thing that entices people to stay with C* TV, if the TV service isn't meeting their needs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13617188
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Sonic doesn't offer any difference in bandwidth, cost, and stability. (They appear to simply be reselling ATT DSL with some add-ons that have no value to me.)
> 
> 
> As for changing email, it is an important issue for many people. It is indeed a hassle. Hence, the major ISP's offering ways to simplify the procedure and contact notification process.
> 
> 
> But, whichever DSL service one finds superior, the important thing to remember is that there are less-costly alternatives to Comcast HSI. As such, C* HSI should not be the thing that entices people to stay with C* TV, if the TV service isn't meeting their needs.



Sonic is now a registered telco, just like AT&T, versus just being an ISP. By putting their own equipment at the CO they can offer better features, such as faster speed, reliability and cost. In basic terms, it's like plugging directly into the internet backbone instead of going through AT&T. They've just started rolling out business service internet under this new configuration, and apparently it's very nice.


I'm looking forward to their residential ADSL2+ service, even if it's a little more costly than Comcast HSI, the added benefits, as Jason noted above, should be well worth the extra cost. As noted, the customer service is second to none. I inquired about their residential service via email and 5 mins later I had an answer, how long(days?) do you think I'd be waiting on Comcast on a query such as that? By my reckoning, Comcast still has about 4 "open" non-responsive customer service queries/issues made by me over the last 8 mos or so.


----------



## sucram65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Evilmonkee* /forum/post/13607021
> 
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> 
> I live in the Richmond area and yesterday my TivoHD informed me of the new HD channels, including Sci-fi HD, that were added to the lineup. They are not working for me right now though. I've been hearing about the April 15th launch date but can't seem to find out the source of this information.
> 
> 
> Last night I called Comcast and they seemed to be saying that the channels should be active and they set up an appointment for an installer to come out today to check it out. The weird thing for me is that a couple of other HD channels like UHD(739) and NFLHD(730) have not been working for me and exhibit the same lack of signal problems as these new HD channels, yet they have been part of the HD lineup much longer.
> 
> 
> Maybe there are two separate issues going on here.
> 
> 
> Update: Well I called Comcast again on a whim and this time I got someone who immediately knew about the April 15th launch date. So that explains the no Sci-fi HD yet.
> 
> 
> As for the NFLHD, that turned out to be a subscription channel that I don't subscribe to. But UHD should be working and they tried sending a hit to my cable cards which didn't work. Seems like a completely separate issue. The installer is still coming out and hopefully I can at least get that resolved. I also requested a M-card, which they didn't have when I first had cards installed last year. No sense getting charged for an extra card and maybe that will fix the problem.



I called Comcast about this last night but the person I talked to hadn't a clue. I figured Tivo had gotten it wrong. I'll look forward to seeing the rest of this season's BSG in HD.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13616689
> 
> 
> That does look bad, although it appears the channel is getting some 18Mbps plus, so is it coming in that way to Comcast, or have they got something really screwed up at CMC?



there's nothing wrong with it, it's hitting 18 regularly, that's good actually. 18 is the max, it can't go any higher! not on HDTV anyway, maybe Blu-ray.


----------



## walk

I registered my own domain years ago when I got sick of [email protected], then [email protected], and then to top it off when they changed it to @Comcast it changed from .com to .net which nobody.. I mean NOBODY ever remembers to change. "I sent you email at blahblah at Comcast dot com why didn't you get it??" GRRRR


Well worth the $8 a year at namecheap.com

And then yeah, Email forwards to Gmail which has great spam filters too. Though for a couple more bucks a month they have POP3 access also so you can use Outlook, etc..


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13619179
> 
> 
> I registered my own domain years ago when I got sick of [email protected], then [email protected], and then to top it off when they changed it to @Comcast it changed from .com to .net which nobody.. I mean NOBODY ever remembers to change. "I sent you email at blahblah at Comcast dot com why didn't you get it??" GRRRR
> 
> 
> Well worth the $8 a year at namecheap.com
> 
> And then yeah, Email forwards to Gmail which has great spam filters too. Though for a couple more bucks a month they have POP3 access also so you can use Outlook, etc..



Went with Namecheap as well, on your recommendation, and yes, Gmail has FANTASTIC spam filtering, I think I've had maybe 5 in my spam box in over 4 mos, and never any in the main box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13619140
> 
> 
> there's nothing wrong with it, it's hitting 18 regularly, that's good actually. 18 is the max, it can't go any higher! not on HDTV anyway, maybe Blu-ray.



Yes, 18 is good, but what I'm curious about is those segments that seem to be pushing right at that 18, something has to give. It's what an overly compressed audio CD would look like.


----------



## Dospac

That may be due to the way he's sampling the data and building the graph. I suppose it would be bad if it was constantly running up against the 18.xx mbps limit though..


It's clear they're not compressing those signals like was shown earlier, though. At least not yet.


----------



## mrjam7

is their a way to know who will get the new channels on the 15 ? cause i live i east palo alto and since i acquired my tv and hd box in January ive had every channel available... i wonder if its safe to assume i wil be upgraded in the 15th ?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjam7* /forum/post/13621423
> 
> 
> is their a way to know who will get the new channels on the 15 ? cause i live i east palo alto and since i acquired my tv and hd box in January ive had every channel available... i wonder if its safe to assume i wil be upgraded in the 15th ?



Yea if you're in East Palo Alto you'll definitely be getting the new channels on the 15th. It's being launched in all systems which have been rebuilt. So basically if you have access to on demand or have channels 702-792 in your HD line up, those 6 channels will be launched on the 15th in your area.( AMC HD on ch 769. has been confirmed as a late addition to the original 5) Other areas like parts of Santa Rosa, Hayward, Saratoga, Sunnyvale, etc will have to wait until the rebuild work is done in their respective neighborhoods to see those new channels


----------



## mrjam7

^^ thanks you so much !! being a huge wrstling fan im really hapy il be abel to watch ECW in HD!


----------



## marswill

Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:

736 SciFi HD

747 Food HD

752 TLC HD

759 CNN HD

862 APL HD


----------



## walk

Giants game looked really good today on CSN. Also noticed they are not "squishing" the screen anymore to overlay the ticker. Good job.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjam7* /forum/post/13623191
> 
> 
> ^^ thanks you so much !! being a huge wrstling fan im really hapy il be abel to watch ECW in HD!



Me too.


3rd generation wrassling fan.


----------



## Dospac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13631937
> 
> 
> Giants game looked really good today on CSN. Also noticed they are not "squishing" the screen anymore to overlay the ticker. Good job.



This is excellent news, the squishing was bothering me. Bonus points to Comcast for that.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjam7* /forum/post/13623191
> 
> 
> ^^ thanks you so much !! being a huge wrstling fan im really hapy il be abel to watch ECW in HD!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13633811
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 3rd generation wrassling fan.



Now, the two of you will be able to enjoy every bead of sweat on those rippling, glistening, oiled and muscled wrestlers.


(Not that there's anything wrong with it.)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/13628911
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:
> 
> 736 SciFi HD
> 
> 747 Food HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 862 APL HD



Are you talking about the Comcast TV Planner at http://tvplanner.comcast.net? I don't see the new channels listed yet for San Jose/Campbell.


----------



## GBruno

I added the Dish HD only package on Sunday. I have had comcast HD for two frustrating years.


1/2 hour into the 5 hour window he was here with all the right equipment. He was friendly and knew the install process which went fine


He was out the door quick and said to call him if the HD channels did not show in 20 minutes...they didn't. I have his cell...called him and within 5 minutes HD was up.


I realized after scanning my ota that the program guide was listing the channels correctly but was not listing any programs. Tried their live chat...AS BAD AS COMCASTS...The agent had no idea what I was talking about (although said she did) and stated there was "nothing they could do." I did a quick search on DBStalk and found the answer-in some areas you have to pay the $5/month fee for the SD locals so that Dish will allow the ota info to load. Ridicules but I cant program the dvr without it. I call to complain-the csr says I am wrong. He has me due the initialization process, etc. He says the problem is that my satellite signal strength is way low. He has to have a tech out. But my area is "down" blah, blah, blah. He agrees to hit the box with the sd locals-for 5 bucks a month. YEA problem solved!!! AND MANY THANKS TO DBSTALK.

CSR is "surprised." He still says to have satellite adjusted, but he cant figure out how to contact local company....So I just call the installers cell. He gets back to me in 10 minutes.Talks me through how to read the numbers. The signal is fine.


No time to look at the quality of their HD vs. comcast...more later after I reduce my comcast cable from $85 month to $14 AND return my motto dvr (POS)!


----------



## garypen

Does Dish give you a free HD DVR when you sub to only HD and locals? What is the total monthly charge with all fees?


----------



## cfryer

My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a second TV and Comcast (Hayward) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?


I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.


Thank you.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13638985
> 
> 
> Does Dish give you a free HD DVR when you sub to only HD and locals? What is the total monthly charge with all fees?



My monthly bill will be: $29.99 for DishHD, $5.98 for VIP 722 DVR and $5 for locals + tax.


If you sign your life away (they call it a two year commitment) then Standard install is free-usually $49, you get 3 months free, and 9 months of Dish home protection plan for free. WHich is about $160 in savings


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfryer* /forum/post/13639345
> 
> 
> My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a second TV and Comcast (Hayward) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?
> 
> 
> I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Actually, I think they may even charge them more than $6.99: the Comcast CSR's are consistently inconsistent.


Since they will have two HD outlets, Comcast will bill them for an HD outlet charge of $6.99. The additional CableCard should be about $1.79 each.


----------



## marswill

Originally Posted by marswill View Post

Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:

736 SciFi HD

747 Food HD

752 TLC HD

759 CNN HD

862 APL HD

Are you talking about the Comcast TV Planner at http://tvplanner.comcast.net? I don't see the new channels listed yet for San Jose/Campbell.

__________________

Yes, I'm talking about http://tvplanner.comcast.net for zip 94536 although I haven't been able to access the channels yet. Hopefully that will change tomorrow.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/13628911
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:
> 
> 736 SciFi HD
> 
> 747 Food HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 862 APL HD



I still haven't seen any notices on my Comcast STB or any notification in the mail about these new channels. Hopefully everything is still on schedule to bring these channels to us tomorrow.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfryer* /forum/post/13639345
> 
> 
> My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a second TV and Comcast (Hayward) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?
> 
> 
> I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



If they keep the Comcast DVR, then yes Comcast is in their right to charge them $6.99 for the additional outlet, as well as $1.79 for the dual cable cards. If they get rid of the Comcast DVR, and the Tivo is the only cable outlet they have, then they should not be charged the $6.99 extra outlet fee, as Tivo box is considered one outlet, and they will still pay $1.79 for a dual cabel card charge.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/13639623
> 
> 
> My monthly bill will be: $29.99 for DishHD, $5.98 for VIP 722 DVR and $5 for locals + tax.
> 
> 
> If you sign your life away (they call it a two year commitment) then Standard install is free-usually $49, you get 3 months free, and 9 months of Dish home protection plan for free. WHich is about $160 in savings



Didn't Tivo just win some massive lawsuit against Dish that's going to effectively force Dish to no longer be able to use their DVR in the current form? I haven't really been following this...just saw a few headlines a few days ago.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/13641431
> 
> 
> If they keep the Comcast DVR, then yes Comcast is in their right to charge them $6.99 for the additional outlet, as well as $1.79 for the dual cable cards. If they get rid of the Comcast DVR, and the Tivo is the only cable outlet they have, then they should not be charged the $6.99 extra outlet fee, as Tivo box is considered one outlet, and they will still pay $1.79 for a dual cabel card charge.



Yunlin's right. Anything after your first STB (DVR or just a plain old STB), you will be charged the $6.99 additional outlet fee on top of any extra service (i.e. DVR service, CableCARD rental, etc.)


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13637464
> 
> 
> Now, the two of you will be able to enjoy every bead of sweat on those rippling, glistening, oiled and muscled wrestlers.
> 
> 
> (Not that there's anything wrong with it.)



I can't name another event where 3 generations in the same family enjoy. I'm sure my grandmother would be there too if she were here.


Pepper Gomez FTW!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13641816
> 
> 
> Didn't Tivo just win some massive lawsuit against Dish that's going to effectively force Dish to no longer be able to use their DVR in the current form? I haven't really been following this...just saw a few headlines a few days ago.



It was for older models, not the one's being used currently. The 942 would be the most recent to be affected, the 622 and 722 are fine.


----------



## KernelG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/13628911
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:
> 
> 736 SciFi HD
> 
> 747 Food HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 862 APL HD



I didn't think to check just before midnight, but I'm happy to report that I am watching Good Eats in HD right now in Fremont, CA (12:10am on 4/15)! They were showing a stretched Mercury ad when I tuned in, which had me worried, but Alton himself is coming in crystal clear.


SciFi HD is showing an Outer Limits rerun, upconverted and pillar-boxed (better than stretched). Scrolling through...


TLC HD is showing infomercials.


Animal Planet is showing up as 862 on my web TVplanner as well, but it's thankfully at 751 on my cable box. That would have been annoying.


Channel 759 shows no channel ID, and only "To Be Announced" for all programming, but it is indeed CNN HD. I'll pass by here again after Larry King is over.










All looks good.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KernelG* /forum/post/13643066
> 
> 
> I didn't think to check just before midnight, but I'm happy to report that I am watching Good Eats in HD right now in Fremont, CA (12:10am on 4/15)! They were showing a stretched Mercury ad when I tuned in, which had me worried, but Alton himself is coming in crystal clear.
> 
> 
> SciFi HD is showing an Outer Limits rerun, upconverted and pillar-boxed (better than stretched). Scrolling through...
> 
> 
> TLC HD is showing infomercials.
> 
> 
> Animal Planet is showing up as 862 on my web TVplanner as well, but it's thankfully at 751 on my cable box. That would have been annoying.
> 
> 
> Channel 759 shows no channel ID, and only "To Be Announced" for all programming, but it is indeed CNN HD. I'll pass by here again after Larry King is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All looks good.



same here, foodHD looks good! CNNhd and AMC is also up for me.


----------



## jemeisterman

I'm in Sunnyvale, 94086, and I just checked as well...and I get what KernelG mentioned...except SciFi comes in as "Not Authorized"...and CNN HD is showing...but just has "To Be Announced" as well. Hope SciFi comes in before the next episode of BSG


----------



## advaitk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/13628911
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:
> 
> 736 SciFi HD
> 
> 747 Food HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 862 APL HD



new channels i can see on tv/guide (in 95051):

736 SCIFI (Not Auth for me??? dunno if i've to call comcast CSR)

747 FOODD (awesome!!)

751 APHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNN HD (sux, 4:3)

769 AMC HD

hmm stange way to sneak these in like this...

would have thought some fanfare/marketing spiel from comcast was in order.


----------



## jasonander

I am in a Sunnyvale Digital Rebuild area (94086) and my Tivo S3 is able to tune to the following channels now, although I have no guide data, even after I forced an update. I've just submitted a lineup issue to Tivo at http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Lineupform.aspx and hope others will do the same.

736 SCIFIHD (looks like it's the East Coast feed, sweet, so BSG 3 hours earlier!)

747 FOODHD

751 APLHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD

769 AMCHD


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13643161
> 
> 
> I am in a Sunnyvale Digital Rebuild area (94086) and my Tivo S3 is able to tune to the following channels now, although I have no guide data, even after I forced an update. I've just submitted a lineup issue to Tivo at http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Lineupform.aspx and hope others will do the same.
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD (looks like it's the East Coast feed, sweet, so BSG 3 hours earlier!)
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 769 AMCHD



Same area, channels just went live, and watchable. Its 1AM PST. Woho


----------



## mrjam7

im happy to report i got the channels


----------



## bobby94928

Woo Hoo all 6 channels up and running in Rohnert Park. Food-HD Woo Hoo!!


----------



## hiker

Only getting 736 SCIFIHD with Limited Basic + Digital Classic. All the rest of new HD channels Not Authorized. If this doesn't change, it looks like Limited Basic + Digital Classic does not get all the HD channels anymore. I have all the older HD channels except for NFLNET and premiums.


----------



## adinap

95136 here, got the new channels this morning!


----------



## mazman49

Got the channels here in San Ramon, but my S3 Tivo is not showing a listing for '769 AMCHD' (although the channel is there). Any other Tivo owners having the same issue?


----------



## rxp19

all channels showing up in the Hayward rebuild area.


hating that KRON4 news is taped in HD, but CNN isn't










lovin' the new HD channels though!


----------



## Cal1981

The six new HD channels showed up in Vallejo. Didn't get to test them this morning but they are all on the guide.


----------



## jlee301

Yup, all six channels are live in Union City. My Tivo guide however is listing the correct Animal Planet HD guide on channel 862 (no signal on this channel) when it should be on channel 751. Filed a support ticket with Tivo to correct this....I really hate those "To be announced" guides.


----------



## Donnie Vie

Happy to report all channels were added to my cable line

up last night here in 94010


----------



## yunlin12

New channels are on in San Jose 95125, no channel name info from either the cable cards nor Tivo's program guide yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I have the channels "listed" here in Martinez (94553) but because I have an "old package" I can't actually get them. Some say "One Moment Please" (SCIFIHD) and others "Not Authorized" (AMCHD). Of course I planned to call (which I shouldn't have to, I should be able to do it online) and change my package which won't make Comcast happy as I plan to cut my bill in half. But then I might actually purchase some OnDemand movies.


I think Comcast handles these things very poorly. They don't explain up front or send out messages to customers in advance. I guess they want to trick you into calling so they can sell you more crap. But half the time the CSRs and even an installer won't know what's going on (until they call the headend).


----------



## walk

AMC is a premium channel yes? Pretty sure I don't get that with digital Classic.


For those with Limited + Classic, do you get TBS or TNT in HD? those are over channel 32+ right?


In general I think that if you don't get the standard version of the channel you won't get the HD version either (ie NFL) but who knows...


----------



## montyward

My upgrade happened overnight in Santa Rosa including all of the new channels. I wonder if they just waited for the 15th to turn things on, since a tech said it was pretty much ready to go about 2 weeks ago.


FYI, it was approximately 4 weeks from when they started doing work in my neighborhood before the upgrade happened.


----------



## ZildjianKX

I live in Palo Alto,


All HD channels are coming in fine except National Geograhics and Sci-Fi... anyone else?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13645791
> 
> 
> AMC is a premium channel yes? Pretty sure I don't get that with digital Classic.
> 
> 
> For those with Limited + Classic, do you get TBS or TNT in HD? those are over channel 32+ right?
> 
> 
> In general I think that if you don't get the standard version of the channel you won't get the HD version either (ie NFL) but who knows...



It doesn't work that way according to my November bill where the channel lineups and tiers are given. If it did then I'd get Discovery HD because it is part of Limited Basic. I don't have Extended Basic but get TNT and TBS. I have the old "Digital Gold" package. I think how it works is that they group channels (apparently 3 now) into one analog channel. You are authorized by the analog channel space. That's why I suddenly lost USA-HD about a month back when they moved things around. They told me I wasn't supposed to get that and 3 other channels (that I still do) but those three are probably on channels I am authorized for under the old package.


Comcast has my email and of course can send message on their box. They've sent messages before about tier changes why don't they do it properly with this one? It seems to be a very poorly run company. (Do I hear a bunch of "duhs" echoing here.)


----------



## Donnie Vie

Poorly run is one way to describe Comcast.

While the prices continue to climb, Comcast customer service continues to get worse every single month.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13645791
> 
> 
> AMC is a premium channel yes? Pretty sure I don't get that with digital Classic.
> 
> 
> For those with Limited + Classic, do you get TBS or TNT in HD? those are over channel 32+ right?
> 
> 
> In general I think that if you don't get the standard version of the channel you won't get the HD version either (ie NFL) but who knows...



I don't think it is. I have digital classic + standard cable (limited + expanded) package and AMCHD is coming in just fine.


----------



## tskrainar

New channels confirmed live in 94089 (Sunnyvale rebuild)!


----------



## Mikef5

*Press Release about the new channels just added to the Bay Area*


Comcast Adds More HD Choices in San Francisco Bay Area


SAN RAMON, Calif., April 15 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast, the country's leading provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services, is launching six new high-definition (HD) networks in the San Francisco Bay Area on April 15, the company announced today. The new channels will include: Sci-Fi HD, Food Network HD, Animal Planet HD, The Learning Channel (TLC) HD, CNN HD and AMC HD. The addition of the six channels is part of the commitment Comcast has made to offer more choice in high-definition content available to Comcast HD customers, along with more than 400 HD choices instantly available through Comcast ON DEMAND.


The new HD networks will launch on the Digital Starter HD service level in the vast majority of Bay Area communities* and will appear on the following channels: (*Not available in portions of Santa Rosa, Hayward, San Leandro, Sunnyvale, Los Gatos and Saratoga).


"With Comcast HD service, it's a matter of choice. We offer more HD programming than any other provider including 75 movies in HD and popular network shows available at any time," said Elaine Barden, vice president of product marketing for Comcast in California.


"We're providing more than 400 HD ON DEMAND choices, including 36 HD channels, and are quickly moving to our goal of having up to 1,000 HD choices available to our customers at any time. With HD channels, movies, sports and network choices available in HD ON DEMAND and the ability of our Comcast digital video recorders to record choices in super clear high-definition format, there is always something to watch in HD. The future of television is HD content available on the customer's schedule, and we're committed to delivering that to California," added Barden.


For more information about Comcast's HDTV service, customers can call 1-800-COMCAST or visit http://www.comcast.com .


About Comcast Corporation


Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSA; CMCSK) ( http://www.comcast.com ) is the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications products and services. With 24.1 million cable customers, 13.2 million high-speed Internet customers, and 4.6 million voice customers, Comcast is principally involved in the development, management and operation of broadband cable systems and in the delivery of programming content.


Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, The Golf Channel, VERSUS, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One, ten regional Comcast SportsNets and Comcast Interactive Media, which develops and operates Comcast's Internet business. Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast-Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multipurpose arenas in Philadelphia.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyone that is not getting these channels and are in the "fully upgraded" areas and have the proper channel package let me know.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13643161
> 
> 
> I am in a Sunnyvale Digital Rebuild area (94086) and my Tivo S3 is able to tune to the following channels now, although I have no guide data, even after I forced an update. I've just submitted a lineup issue to Tivo at http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Lineupform.aspx and hope others will do the same.
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD (looks like it's the East Coast feed, sweet, so BSG 3 hours earlier!)
> 
> 747 FOODHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 769 AMCHD



Noticed the same thing on my TivoHD and I sent a lineup correction to Tivo also but at least the channels are there and I can view them, just need the guide updated










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KernelG* /forum/post/13643066
> 
> 
> I didn't think to check just before midnight, but I'm happy to report that I am watching Good Eats in HD right now in Fremont, CA (12:10am on 4/15)!



I checked at 11:58pm and all the channel streams where there and reporting NOT AUTHORIZED, both on my TiVo-HD and DCT. I was playing in the cable card screen at 12:00am and noticed the channel went subscribed. I then went back to live TV and there they were.


So they turned them on exactly at midnight in Fremont. Good work Comcast!


With the 3 into 1 256QAM mux all the channels had to be in the cable and just auth was needed.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13645954
> 
> 
> I think how it works is that they group channels (apparently 3 now) into one analog channel. You are authorized by the analog channel space.



If you are seeing authorization by analog channel space it is by coincidence. There are no technical reasons and they can't authorize individual channels that may share bandwidth. The authorization mechanism is not dependent on how the channels are organized in the frequency spectrum.


For example, AETV, HGTV, and Starz share the same channel. Not everyone is authorized for Starz.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/13646595
> 
> 
> With the 3 into 1 256QAM mux all the channels had to be in the cable and just auth was needed.



In my area, the channels were there for weeks. They just didn't update the channel maps and auth so they didn't show up under normal viewing.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Thanks but that was really only speculation on my part. The Digital Starter package is pretty expensive $80 just to get Sci-Fi HD. Time to get active in the ala carte movement and cable regulation movement.


----------



## Ripcord83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill* /forum/post/13628911
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but at least for Fremont, 94536, the Comcast Web based TV Guide lists the following as of last Saturday:
> 
> 736 SciFi HD
> 
> 747 Food HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 862 APL HD



Great News!! Im In Fremont, 94538 & I've been waiting for SciFi HD Forever.

Any news on AMC HD here too?


----------



## sfhub

Now we just need to get *real* HD content on those HD channels. Full HD is best, but trans-rated HD is better than trans-rated upconverted SD.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripcord83* /forum/post/13647101
> 
> 
> Great News!! Im In Fremont, 94538 & I've been waiting for SciFi HD Forever.
> 
> Any news on AMC HD here too?



Does anybody know when BSG will be on

SCI-FI HD this week??


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/13647466
> 
> 
> Does anybody know when BSG will be on
> 
> SCI-FI HD this week??



Friday, 7/10 E/P


What feed are you getting for SciFi? E or W? I didn't realize there was 2 feeds, but the SciFi site shows different schedules for each.


----------



## hcady

Looks like eastern feed for SciFi and some others as well.


----------



## Keenan

Then BG will be on at 7pm.


I'm pretty sure there's only one SciFi feed, at least for the HD channel.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13647732
> 
> 
> Friday, 7/10 E/P
> 
> 
> What feed are you getting for SciFi? E or W? I didn't realize there was 2 feeds, but the SciFi site shows different schedules for each.



Here is Sacramento, we've had the channel for a couple of weeks and it is the eastern feed not western.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtree10* /forum/post/13648001
> 
> 
> Here is Sacramento, we've had the channel for a couple of weeks and it is the eastern feed not western.



Yes, I'm 99% positive there's only one HD feed.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13648059
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm 99% positive there's only one HD feed.



Yep. Screwed me up the first night I wanted to watch something live







. I knew there was a reason I have 2 DVRs.


----------



## ZildjianKX

Kind of a problem if anyone can help me out real quick...


I live in Palo Alto and have digital starter. I'm not receiving Sci-FI HD...


I talked to the online rep and they claim it is excluded from digital starter, and it's only part of digital "preferred"... can anyone confirm this? It just seems weird that the only new channel I care about is blocked from me.


The Comcast press release says


> Quote:
> The new HD networks will launch on the Digital Starter HD service level in the vast majority of Bay Area communities*


----------



## Brian667




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/13648411
> 
> 
> Kind of a problem if anyone can help me out real quick...
> 
> 
> I live in Palo Alto and have digital starter. I'm not receiving Sci-FI HD...
> 
> 
> I talked to the online rep and they claim it is excluded from digital starter, and it's only part of digital "preferred"... can anyone confirm this? It just seems weird that the only new channel I care about is blocked from me.
> 
> 
> The Comcast press release says



I think there is something wrong with the channel right now. I was watching it fine this morning, but when I got home it has been saying "not authorized" for me. The regular Sci-Fi works fine for me however. I also have preferred though, so this may not be your case.


----------



## Dragunov1

OK, we got the upgrade. Animal Planet and TLCHD are cruising along at 10mbps :\\


----------



## raghu1111

Mike, could you check if someone could confirm if 'Limited Basic + Digital Classic' package supposed to get these channels? I am pretty sure most CSRs won't have much idea. My bill is already $80 (with $43 internet)... till now didn't bother much to find out about other packages.


----------



## MKANET

Nice...


...for 480p material.


I remember when FOX tried to pull something cheap like this.. delivering low quality video to people calling it "HD". People complained so much, they had to re-invest in all new equipment all over again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13648734
> 
> 
> OK, we got the upgrade. Animal Planet and TLCHD are cruising along at 10mbps :\\


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13648735
> 
> 
> Mike, could you check if someone could confirm if 'Limited Basic + Digital Classic' package supposed to get these channels? I am pretty sure most CSRs won't have much idea. My bill is already $80 (with $43 internet)... till now didn't bother much to find out about other packages.



Seems to me the "One Moment Please" channels might be part of Digital Classic and the "Not Authorized" be on Digital Starter. The press release may be flubbed but then this is Comcast we're talking about.







I'll have to see if the web site has up to date information (dubious).


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/13648734
> 
> 
> OK, we got the upgrade. Animal Planet and TLCHD are cruising along at 10mbps :\\



which other channels are bandwidth starved?? i remember watching HDT yesterday and saying... wow it doesn't look as good as it used to....


----------



## Brian Conrad

I just checked their website and the "packages" section lists Digital Starter (in my area) at $59 ongoing which I suspect would be the price if you're already a subscriber. That's their lowest price package. I don't know if one can still order just Digital Classic + Limited Basic and what that would include. The last price list (Nov) would $39 + HD box fee. They tend to push the packages and not the breakdowns on the web site. I do see you can order online now.


----------



## Fab2007

I have the same package (Belmont), and the only new HD channel I get is SCI-FI HD. All the other ones are not authorized.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13648735
> 
> 
> Mike, could you check if someone could confirm if 'Limited Basic + Digital Classic' package supposed to get these channels? I am pretty sure most CSRs won't have much idea. My bill is already $80 (with $43 internet)... till now didn't bother much to find out about other packages.


----------



## Keenan

I've been getting "One Moment Please" for going on 5 years now up here in Santa Rosa...


----------



## ZildjianKX

What is the difference between digital starter and digital classic?


My bill shows:

Digital Starter Package 56.99

Includes: Standard Cable (Limited Basic

and Expanded Basic), Limited On

Demand, Digital Converter and Remote,

if applicable.


----------



## KernelG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13648859
> 
> 
> which other channels are bandwidth starved?? i remember watching HDT yesterday and saying... wow it doesn't look as good as it used to....



Curious, too, I've been getting dropouts on KTVU HD (702) for the past couple of weeks. They last 3 seconds and are usually 10 seconds apart from each other, always in pairs, and can happen every 2-15 minutes. The pairs thing is interesting, no? Recordings even play back the same way. If this is part of the overall new packaging/bunching, it's not very Comcastic.


----------



## djjstew

Mountain View 94010 all new channels working fine tonight.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/13650547
> 
> 
> San Lorenzo is in the same boat as you or perhaps worse. We only have nine HD channels and we don't even get a mention in the Comcast press release. I think they lump our town in with Hayward, but who knows. I have a feeling Comcast is not serious about competing for business in my area. DBS is well entrenched here and now AT&T is getting ready to take aim.



I feel for you, it's like our areas are just not important enough, thank the stars for satellite providers.


----------



## mikesay98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KernelG* /forum/post/13649144
> 
> 
> Curious, too, I've been getting dropouts on KTVU HD (702) for the past couple of weeks. They last 3 seconds and are usually 10 seconds apart from each other, always in pairs, and can happen every 2-15 minutes. The pairs thing is interesting, no? Recordings even play back the same way. If this is part of the overall new packaging/bunching, it's not very Comcastic.



THANK YOU for saying that, I never got around to it. It's been doing the exact same thing for me as well. I was worried it was my TiVo, at least I know it's happening to others!


Also, no SCIFI HD for me right now, either.


94523 Pleasant Hill


----------



## fender4645

Is anyone with Tivo (S3 or HD) not getting APLHD in their guide? If I manually go to the channel, I get the programming. But nothing in the guide. All of the other new channels are showing up fine (with the exception of SCIFI, of course).


----------



## Lennyo

OK. We got the new HD channels today in the 94509 area (Antioch). I can't believe that AMC does not present widescreen movies in widescreen aspect ratio on their HD channel. I remember when AMC used to be good. At one time they were commercial free and broadcast movies in their original aspect ratio. Then all of a sudden they went to 100% full screen and with commercials. At that time I quit watching AMC and it appears that I will not be watching the AMC HD channel either. I would rather have seen Comcast pick up the Turner Classic Movie channel in HD (if in fact TCM has an HD channel). Otherwise I am somewhat appreciative of the other new HD channels.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13650779
> 
> 
> I feel for you, it's like our areas are just not important enough, thank the stars for satellite providers.



There are "only" 156,200 people in Santa Rosa. You wouldn't expect them to care about one of the bigger cities in the Bay Area.


My friend got a postcard that he would be upgraded in 3 weeks, but that was about 4 weeks ago. I'm beginning to think that some of the postcards and door hangers are just to try to keep us quiet.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13649810
> 
> 
> Digital Starter includes expanded basic.
> 
> 
> Digital Classic does not.
> 
> 
> I don't want to say it is consistent across the Bay Area, but I've been told for many, the bulk of what used to be in Digital Classic HD got moved into Digital Starter HD. I believe this was to align the HD channels closer with the SD counterparts so folks who got digital classic (but not expanded basic) didn't magically get the HD versions of expanded basic channels they chose not to purchase.
> 
> 
> NGC HD I believe is still in Digital Classic.



This is mostly whats happening. It would be much better if Comcast was clear on this either on the web or in some other way.


They should really move NGC to Digital Starter some how.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13650881
> 
> 
> There are "only" 156,200 people in Santa Rosa. You wouldn't expect them to care about one of the bigger cities in the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> My friend got a postcard that he would be upgraded in 3 weeks, but that was about 4 weeks ago. I'm beginning to think that some of the postcards and door hangers are just to try to keep us quiet.



Last time I looked at the FCC site that shows the data for cable companies, Santa Rosa had at least 68,000 Comcast subs, less than the total pop for sure, but 68K is heck of a lot of subs, more than many cities in the bay area.


Frankly, at this point in time, Comcast's relevancy in my household has diminished to next to nothing(basically internet service). As soon as Sonic gets going, Comcast may just be out the door completely.


I'm still peeved they took away SHO-HD years ago..


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13649914
> 
> 
> You sure? I heard it would be 3009 here in Santa Rosa.



saw in the PD last week, lot of residents are not happy about the HUGE REFRIDGERATOR SIZED boxes that AT&T is installing on their curbs for Uverse...










anyway, getting all the new HD channels here except Skiffy (not authorized). like everyone else I guess.


PQ looks ok on all channels from what I briefly saw.


AMC, at least, appears to be on the east coast feed, so the programming is different than the SD channel (west coast feed). like most channels I guess...


----------



## Fab2007

I need the same info. this morning SCI_FI was working, now it's not and I don't get any of the new channels either (like raghu, I have Ltd Basic+Digital Classic) -- I'm in Belmont.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13648735
> 
> 
> Mike, could you check if someone could confirm if 'Limited Basic + Digital Classic' package supposed to get these channels? I am pretty sure most CSRs won't have much idea. My bill is already $80 (with $43 internet)... till now didn't bother much to find out about other packages.


----------



## Dospac

What happened to the Sharks game? I don't see it on. I might be blind..


----------



## Cal1981

The Sharks game is on the Comcast Sports SD channel only (40 on Comcast), even though there's nothing on the HD channel tonight. The PQ is horrible.


----------



## Dospac

Yea I found it on 40 even though this from the Sharks website:


Comcast SportsNet: Comcast 40 (720 HD), DirecTV 655 (654-1 HD), Dish Ntwk 449


The feed was upsampled SD and/or crummy cameras last game, but tonight the SD feed on 40 is just atrocious. I say Blame Canada!! haha


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/13650430
> 
> 
> I can confirm NGC HD is not in digital starter...
> 
> 
> So if digital classic does not get expanded basic, does that mean they have less channels than digital starter? But for some reason they get NGC HD?



It's not that digital classic does not "get" expanded basic. Digital classic does not "include" expanded basic. So if you get Digital Classic and you want expanded basic channels like ESPN, TNT, etc., you have to order it separately.


There was kind of odd situation before where you could order limited basic and digital classic, bypassing expanded basic, and you would have the HD versions of ESPN, TNT, etc. In general (but not always) Comcast tries to follow the notion that if you get the SD version, you get the HD version of a channel.


Moving the bulk of what was previously in Digital Classic to Digital Starter achieves this, because Digital Starter includes expanded basic.


I think there are only a couple of (or just one) HD channels left in Digital Classic (plus a bunch of digital SD channels) NGC-HD I think is the only HD channel left in Digital Classic.


Keep in mind this may not be entirely consistent across the Bay Area because there are various old plans out there.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henryso* /forum/post/13650151
> 
> 
> I have the "Limited Basic + Digital Preferred" in Pleasanton, getting Sci-Fi HD but everything else new (CNN-HD, TLC-HD, AMC-HD...etc) are "Not Authorized".



Do you get NGC-HD?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13650837
> 
> 
> Is anyone with Tivo (S3 or HD) not getting APLHD in their guide? If I manually go to the channel, I get the programming. But nothing in the guide. All of the other new channels are showing up fine (with the exception of SCIFI, of course).



Someone will complain to tribune and it will show up eventually.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Before I checked over here, I opened a support chat on the Comcast site regarding the disappearance of SciFi-HD (which was working when I checked this morning--Mill Valley 94941). Comcast's Mark Z quickly decided he needed to "hit" my cable box . . . even though the problem was also manifesting on my cablecard TV. Because it isn't that important to me now--at least until BSG time this weekend--I had to laugh at this interchange.

Thomas_(Tue Apr 15 20:14:26 PDT 2008)>While you were working on this, I checked on the internet forums. It seems that the SciFi-HD outage is happening in many places in the SF Bay Area. So I appreciate your help, and hope that the "hit" fixes the problem--it seems unlikely.


Mark(Tue Apr 15 23:15:20 PDT 2008)>Thomas, please come back to visit us & we'll be very happy to assist you further. Simply chat with one of our Online Customer Support Specialists 24 hour a day, 7 days a week at http://www.comcastsupport.com/chatwi...atstartcom.asp 


Mark(Tue Apr 15 23:15:30 PDT 2008)>Bye for now.


Mark(Tue Apr 15 23:15:34 PDT 2008)>Analyst has closed chat and left the room


analyst Mark has left room


----------



## markbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13650837
> 
> 
> Is anyone with Tivo (S3 or HD) not getting APLHD in their guide? If I manually go to the channel, I get the programming. But nothing in the guide. All of the other new channels are showing up fine (with the exception of SCIFI, of course).



Yep, I get guide data as of a few days ago, on my TiVo S3. AMC-HD just appeared this morning. Try forcing a network connection and see if it picks up the updated lineup.


----------



## Dbower

Same as most here - Larkfield area has the new channels, but SciFi HD is coming through as not authorized. When I press info to learn how to order this channel (as it asks me to do), all I get is the guide info for the current show. Standard def SciFi is coming through fine - so I assume if I'm authorized for one I should get the HD version.


I hope it's fixed soon!


-Dave


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13645820
> 
> 
> My upgrade happened overnight in Santa Rosa including all of the new channels. I wonder if they just waited for the 15th to turn things on, since a tech said it was pretty much ready to go about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> FYI, it was approximately 4 weeks from when they started doing work in my neighborhood before the upgrade happened.



Thanks for this info. They supposedly started working in my neighborhood last week. I better be careful or I might start to get optimistic.


----------



## rjcrum

My new "rebuild" channels finally showed up on Friday evening (April 12th), so after years of suffering, I finally have a nice set of HD channels! I was looking forward to today and receiving the additional new channels (especially SciFi for BSG), but none of the channels tune at all.


When I try to tune 736 SciFi (on my TiVo HD), all I get is a grey screen with "To Be Announced" in the channel banner. I don't get a "not authorized" or any other such message.


I just called Comcast and they (of course) "hit" my cablecard, but it's still not working.


Is anybody else in the Sunnyvale 94087 rebuild area getting the new channels? Comcast said I should call TiVo. Hmmm......somehow, I don't think TiVo can solve this....


Ideas?


Bob


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theskillz* /forum/post/13649407
> 
> 
> Aren't you in Sunnyvale like me? What part? I checked this morning and no upgrade yet for my area.



Upgraded area near Wolfe and Old San Francisco.


The truth is our channel will now look like crap, 3 per QAM will not cut it for MPEG2 :\\


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13651228
> 
> 
> The Sharks game is on the Comcast Sports SD channel only (40 on Comcast), even though there's nothing on the HD channel tonight. The PQ is horrible.



Comcast doesn't do Sharks road games in HD because they don't have an HD truck to bring with them. (It's why I have Starchoice, a Canadian DBS, to supplement my Comcast, but as you'll see below, it didn't help much)


I watched most of the game on Starchoice on CBC-HD and just like last game, their PQ was atrocious. I don't even think it was HD, I think it was 16:9 SD. I've seen much better PQ on other hockey games on CBC-HD. I think they only have one HD truck and it's with the Boston-Montreal series (or maybe Pittsburgh-Ottawa).


Out of superstition, I turned off the projector and Starchoice and watched the last 5 minutes of the game on Comcast in SD. It was WELL worth it.










I went nuts on the Cheechoo tying goal, but ballistic on the Thornton goal to win it with 8 seconds left. I screamed like crazy, jumped out of my seat, and fell to me knees in pure joy. I felt like I was going to cry I was that happy. My wife thinks our neighbors below were banging on the ceiling to get me to shut up. I was only loud and annoying for about 30 seconds - 1 minute, but I think we all should be allowed some latitude.


Well worth it, even in SD.


----------



## curtis82

Talked to my buddy who works as CSR at one of the call centers and he said it was definitely a channel mapping issue with sci-fi Hd. They received a bunch of calls regarding the issue and sending a "hit" to the box or card didn't fix the problem in most cases. I have the premier package and I'm still getting "not auth" on 736 here in San Ramon. They were even getting the "not auth" msg on the HD boxes at the call center.He says that their Addressability dept. is aware of the issue and is working on a fix. Hopefully by tomorrow we'll see that channel up and running.


Just remember folks, if SD scf fi is part of your cable package then you should be getting the HD version as well. If it isn't, then the "not auth" msg will continue to appear even once the problem with that channel is resolved. I mention this because SD sci fi is part of the dig classic package in many parts of the bay area. So just having the Starter package and HD service won't cut it when it comes to Sci Fi HD in most cases


----------



## JakiChan

Here in Mtn. View 94043 I get SciFi HD just fine.


However, I'm watching Law and Order on TNTHD right now and BOY are there a lot of artifacts and odd color blobs. I hope this is just a bad night or something....


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13652820
> 
> 
> However, I'm watching Law and Order on TNTHD right now and BOY are there a lot of artifacts and odd color blobs. I hope this is just a bad night or something....



Don't know the cause of what you are seeing, but for clarification, it isn't 3-pak. TNT/ESPN is a 2-pak (at least it is for my area) and more importantly it is getting a mostly 18Mbps feed which indicates it isn't one of the trans-rated versions.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13650779
> 
> 
> I feel for you, it's like our areas are just not important enough, thank the stars for satellite providers.



Add santa cruz to the "not important enough list" for comcast.


My recent switch to DBS has not been the silver bullet(have to get locals in HD via ota, and a two year commitment) but they at least have parity in how they charge and what HD everyone receives. Also the rumors are true-the VIP 722 has been VERY impressive. Way less buggy (after 4 days) than even my TivoHD. Comcast should be embarrassed that they let valued customers pay for that motto box.


As far as picture quality: IMHO and to my untrained eye the Dish HD is every bit as good as Comcast. I have not looked at all 43 HD channels (big smile) for long periods but so far I am happy and saving money.


I would have stayed with comcast if I could get those six new channels, or even if they could have given me a reasonable date for when they would be available...oh well...


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13652591
> 
> 
> Well worth it, even in SD.



Yup! The Sharks game would have been worth it if the image was stick figure drawings onscreen


----------



## Cal1981

Sci-Fi Hd still coming up as "Not Authorized" in Vallejo this morning.


----------



## Brian667

My Sci-Fi HD is back on sometime within the past hour in Vacaville.


----------



## bobby94928

Sci-Fi is back up in Rohnert Park


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13655520
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi is back up in Rohnert Park



Same here in Walnut Creek


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/13652817
> 
> 
> Just remember folks, if SD scf fi is part of your cable package then you should be getting the HD version as well. If it isn't, then the "not auth" msg will continue to appear even once the problem with that channel is resolved. I mention this because SD sci fi is part of the dig classic package in many parts of the bay area. So just having the Starter package and HD service won't cut it when it comes to Sci Fi HD in most cases



With an "old" package like I have I do get the SD sci-fi but not the HD version. I get the "One Moment Please" message instead and the "Not Authorized" message on the other new channels. What "ConnedCast" has effectively done was an end run around rate regulation. They've raised rates on most users with out notice since apparently as people have said I can no longer just get "Limited Basic + Digital Classic." IOW, a "shell game."


----------



## walk

it's a system wide problem... give them some time to sort it out.


as long as it's up by 7pm on Friday I'll be happy. (Battle of the Galactic Stars '08)


also I wonder if they are going to add the HD versions of episodes 1 and 2 to VOD? they have the SD versions up on there... it would be nice since we missed them.. HINT HINT


----------



## Fab2007

I have that package combo (limited basic + digital classic) in Belmont and get NGC-HD -- however I do not get any of the 6 new HD (I briefly received SCI-FI HD, but no longer do).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13651450
> 
> 
> Do you get NGC-HD?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13655656
> 
> 
> With an "old" package like I have I do get the SD sci-fi but not the HD version. I get the "One Moment Please" message instead and the "Not Authorized" message on the other new channels. What "ConnedCast" has effectively done was an end run around rate regulation. They've raised rates on most users with out notice since apparently as people have said I can no longer just get "Limited Basic + Digital Classic." IOW, a "shell game."



Are you missing any channels based on what was available when your old package went out of vogue? There is (or used to be) some "HD track" that made sure the channels you used to get stay on your system.


Getting new channels that weren't previously available is hit or miss on the old accounts.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13656174
> 
> 
> I have that package combo (limited basic + digital classic) in Belmont and get NGC-HD -- however I do not get any of the 6 new HD (I briefly received SCI-FI HD, but no longer do).



I think people with Limited Basic + Digital Classic will in most cases need to decide whether they want to pay for Digital Starter (including expanded basic) to get the new channels.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13656174
> 
> 
> I have that package combo (limited basic + digital classic) in Belmont and get NGC-HD -- however I do not get any of the 6 new HD (I briefly received SCI-FI HD, but no longer do).



If you receive Sci-Fi in SD, then you should be getting HD version (according new unofficial policy that sfhub mentioned, may be it is too reasonable for Comcast to be official







). For me Sci-Fi is listed under Digital Classic Ch 160 but my cable box shows it at ch 73, that I don't get.


----------



## Fab2007

Raghu,


My situation is exactly like yours, I have Sci-Fi listed on Ch. 160 (in the a comcast letter I got a few months ago), but that channel doesn't exist in my Tivo lineup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13656477
> 
> 
> If you receive Sci-Fi in SD, then you should be getting HD version (according new unofficial policy that sfhub mentioned, may be it is too reasonable for Comcast to be official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). For me Sci-Fi is listed under Digital Classic Ch 160 but my cable box shows it at ch 73, that I don't get.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I have Sci-Fi HD under channel 160 too but I have the old "Digital Gold" package. I've discussed this situation twice before once when they added the channels last fall including Discovery HD which of the 4 they added was the only one I didn't get. The CSR sent out a technician so they could figure out what was wrong. It was only when he called the headend that they told him I had the old package and could switch to the new one at the same price but would get Starz instead of Showtime. I was way into to Dexter and Brotherhood at the time and really was only curious as to why Discovery HD wasn't coming in. After all Discovery HD is part of Limited Basic!


Then when they were moving things around last month I suddenly lost USAHD. Again the CSR wanted to send out a technician and I said "just call the headend" and they confirmed I wasn't supposed to get ANY of the 4 channels added in the fall (but I still get 2 of them).


Whatever the situation is it needs to be spelled out clearly. I wouldn't mind changing packages but at this point I no longer trust getting a clear story out of Comcast. We applied the term "keystone cops" to the Grand Alliance as they stumbled through the implementation of ATSC in the US and I would say the same could be applied to Comcast. I also want to reduce my "entertainment budget" because in a time of recession it is way out of control and I know from reading the AVS Forum I'm not the only one.










Also sounds like Comcast is going to learn that geeks probably don't care whether they get A&E or Home Gardening but will raise hell if they don't get their SCIHD!


----------



## JakiChan

So right now I just tried 3 channels = SciFi HD, TNT HD, and USA HD. All 3 are showing horrible framerate issues. They're unwatchable. I wonder if it's my equipment or if this is the price we're paying or more channels?


----------



## mikesay98

SciFi back up in Pleasant Hill


----------



## walk

What equipment? if it's a comcast box try unplugging it. I've also had luck going into the user menu and changing the output from 1080i to 720p and then back again. some kind of HDMI sync issue... or I don't know...


Otherwise it could be signal levels..


As for Scifi, on some systems it used to be analog ch 73 (I think) but was moved to digital 160. maybe some systems still have it on analog... We never did here, we didn't get Skiffy PERIOD until they it appeared on digital 160. I missed the last couple years of MST3k


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13657760
> 
> 
> What equipment?



Comcast 3412.


----------



## walk

Yeah, if it's a stuttering problem, like it looks as if it's dropping frames, try the 1080i-720 trick. If that doesn't work, unplug and reboot.. you'll lose all your guide data though, it will take 10-15mins to come back.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13657587
> 
> 
> So right now I just tried 3 channels = SciFi HD, TNT HD, and USA HD. All 3 are showing horrible framerate issues. They're unwatchable. I wonder if it's my equipment or if this is the price we're paying or more channels?



It's something specific to your situation (equipment, head-end, wiring, etc.) I tried all 3 and they are fine for me.


----------



## ayewbf

SciFI-HD remains untuneable here via my tivo.

Have digital classic + standard cable for what it's worth.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13658673
> 
> 
> via tivoweb+, there are two entries for channel 736, one without any data, and one with all the proper guide data....
> 
> SciFI-HD remains untuneable here via my tivo.



So I reported my channel lineup problem to tivo, and they came back with the rather unhelpful "This channel was added to our guide information yesterday, so if it has not done so yet, your TiVo will download this information in the next 24 to 72 hours. However, if you are still not seeing the video for this channel, you will need to contact your cable provider." Now I'd already loaded the updated guide data into my tivo a half a dozen times since 4/15, so I know still waiting for the download I already have won't fix things. Basically tivo just told me to pound sand.


If I contact comcast I'm sure they'd just send out a hit to my box and then say there must be a tivo issue when it didn't change anything.


So I went into my tivo's MFS database and deleted the bad copy of channel 736, leaving the good one. This fixed things and now I can tune 736 just fine and I have the guide data as well.


If anyone wants a copy of the TCL script I used to delete the bad channel 736 let me know.


----------



## walk

Sci-fi is on now in Pothole-uma


----------



## walk

so I'm being super critical of picture quality and I don't see anything terrible.


EXCEPT, I'm watching "The Replacements" on TNT and there are awful compression artifacts in some scenes. then during the commercial there was a HD preview of NBA and it was stuttering AND full of artifacts.


but now with a different scene of the movie, it looks ok, nothing bad at all. though it's a darker, indoor scene. I hope it was just some problem with the source.


----------



## Fimster84

Any update on rebuild in Sunnyvale 94087, Mary/Blair area? The last mailer I received said March 20 - April 20. I am hoping to wake up one morning and it will have happened, but as it gets closer to the 20th I grow more skeptical.


It does seem though that Comcast HSI is working better than ever, I didn't think I would ever say that.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13661199
> 
> 
> so I'm being super critical of picture quality and I don't see anything terrible.
> 
> 
> EXCEPT, I'm watching "The Replacements" on TNT and there are awful compression artifacts in some scenes. then during the commercial there was a HD preview of NBA and it was stuttering AND full of artifacts.
> 
> 
> but now with a different scene of the movie, it looks ok, nothing bad at all. though it's a darker, indoor scene. I hope it was just some problem with the source.



AND now it's back to the outdoor (football) scene and looks TERRIBLE.


pics up in a minute...






















































if this is the future of Comcast HD, you can count me OUT.


this is the worst of the worst though, most everything else looks okay...


----------



## That Don Guy

Anybody else have 703 (NBC) and 712 (CW) in each other's positions? It may have happened when the new channels were turned on; they were correct on Monday, but the next time I checked was on Wednesday night, and they were switched.


-- Don


----------



## Dospac

Aaaand I can confirm the 3 to 1 QAM, lower PQ is happening now w/the new channel adds here..


My girlfriend has been complaining about it now with each show/natl hd channel she watches.. "Why is Law and Order so grainy, it looks terrible" etc. Wow, I am very disappointed.


----------



## nikeykid

wow HDT looks like CRAP. it used to be reference quality.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fimster84* /forum/post/13661236
> 
> 
> Any update on rebuild in Sunnyvale 94087, Mary/Blair area? The last mailer I received said March 20 - April 20. I am hoping to wake up one morning and it will have happened, but as it gets closer to the 20th I grow more skeptical.
> 
> 
> It does seem though that Comcast HSI is working better than ever, I didn't think I would ever say that.



Last notice/flyer/doorhanger I received in the Remington/Hollenbeck area said Apr. 15 - May 10. So you might be included in our area, but just didn't get the updated notice.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13661739
> 
> 
> wow HDT looks like CRAP. it used to be reference quality.



You guys are getting me depressed. I don't know what's better. Having very few channels in HD or having a bunch that look like crap! LOL


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13657047
> 
> 
> I have Sci-Fi HD under channel 160 too but I have the old "Digital Gold" package. I've discussed this situation twice before once when they added the channels last fall including Discovery HD which of the 4 they added was the only one I didn't get. The CSR sent out a technician so they could figure out what was wrong. It was only when he called the headend that they told him I had the old package and could switch to the new one at the same price but would get Starz instead of Showtime. I was way into to Dexter and Brotherhood at the time and really was only curious as to why Discovery HD wasn't coming in. After all Discovery HD is part of Limited Basic!
> 
> 
> Then when they were moving things around last month I suddenly lost USAHD. Again the CSR wanted to send out a technician and I said "just call the headend" and they confirmed I wasn't supposed to get ANY of the 4 channels added in the fall (but I still get 2 of them).
> 
> 
> Whatever the situation is it needs to be spelled out clearly. I wouldn't mind changing packages but at this point I no longer trust getting a clear story out of Comcast. We applied the term "keystone cops" to the Grand Alliance as they stumbled through the implementation of ATSC in the US and I would say the same could be applied to Comcast. I also want to reduce my "entertainment budget" because in a time of recession it is way out of control and I know from reading the AVS Forum I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sounds like Comcast is going to learn that geeks probably don't care whether they get A&E or Home Gardening but will raise hell if they don't get their SCIHD!



Come on now, this is Comcast, the masters of confusion. Got a door flyer the other day, and on the English language side it says work to start "within the next 2 day", on the Spanish side it says "dentro de las proximas 36 horas", basically 36 hrs....mmmm...I guess they have two different schedules depending on what your native language is...and this is on 2 sides of the same piece of paper, so, I wouldn't ever expect anything to be clear and concise from Comcast if they have trouble getting a simple flyer to say the same thing on both sides.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13663963
> 
> 
> Last notice/flyer/doorhanger I received in the Remington/Hollenbeck area said Apr. 15 - May 10. So you might be included in our area, but just didn't get the updated notice.



I'll go out on a limb and say that we in 94087 around Las Palmas Park may be upgraded very soon. This morning, my cable modem has switched to 705 MHz download carrier frequency. It was at 549 MHz before. SNR is 35 dB, a couple of dB less than before.


Nothing has changed in the TV channels, though. No new channel added, and the existing HD channels have not moved.


----------



## jdsmith19

Sunnyvale 94087 at Sunnyvale-Saratoga & Remington is UPGRADED as of this morning!
























My TivoHD did not recognize the new channels so I went to channel line-up and pressed "Enter". Ran the setup for the new channel lineup and we're downloading program info now! Rock!


JD


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13663977
> 
> 
> You guys are getting me depressed. I don't know what's better. Having very few channels in HD or having a bunch that look like crap! LOL



this is america. we should be able to buy both.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13652591
> 
> 
> Out of superstition, I turned off the projector and Starchoice and watched the last 5 minutes of the game on Comcast in SD. It was WELL worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went nuts on the Cheechoo tying goal, but ballistic on the Thornton goal to win it with 8 seconds left. I screamed like crazy, jumped out of my seat, and fell to me knees in pure joy. I felt like I was going to cry I was that happy. My wife thinks our neighbors below were banging on the ceiling to get me to shut up. I was only loud and annoying for about 30 seconds - 1 minute, but I think we all should be allowed some latitude.
> 
> 
> Well worth it, even in SD.



You know it's just a game, and their winning or losing doesn't affect your life in any real or substantial way, right?


(It's a good thing you switched to your regular TV, though. They would have lost otherwise.)


----------



## theskillz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmith19* /forum/post/13664457
> 
> 
> Sunnyvale 94087 at Sunnyvale-Saratoga & Remington is UPGRADED as of this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My TivoHD did not recognize the new channels so I went to channel line-up and pressed "Enter". Ran the setup for the new channel lineup and we're downloading program info now! Rock!
> 
> 
> JD



I concur! I checked this morning right before I went to work.







Wow, it's about time!


----------



## walk

HDT looked fine to me. Certainly no artifacts on the level of what I saw on TNT. In fact later on I was watching another show on TNT - one of those young-hip detective shows... CSI or whatever, can't keep them straight... anyway THAT show looked fine. So did every other channel including AE, Nat Geo (which is 720p never looked that great anyway), MHD, ESPN (ESPN2 was showing ESPN News HD - wow what a difference... when do we get that channel HD full time?










so I'm going to say it was just a fluke or a problem with that Replacements movie. not panicking yet...


----------



## zeldor

for any directv people out there.

I was looking at the channels available and noticed csn/csnhd as being there.

is comcast really broadcasting their sportsnet channel and can you see

the sharks games with no blackout issues?

thanks


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13665166
> 
> 
> for any directv people out there.
> 
> I was looking at the channels available and noticed csn/csnhd as being there.
> 
> is comcast really broadcasting their sportsnet channel and can you see
> 
> the sharks games with no blackout issues?
> 
> thanks



You might get a better answer here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=615354


----------



## Brian Conrad

HD PQ is one reason why I do a lot of my movie watching on BluRay these days. Now for the BD camp to loosen things up a bit so the small guys who make the Indie films can affored to distribute on that platform.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13664158
> 
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say that we in 94087 around Las Palmas Park may be upgraded very soon. This morning, my cable modem has switched to 705 MHz download carrier frequency. It was at 549 MHz before. SNR is 35 dB, a couple of dB less than before.
> 
> 
> Nothing has changed in the TV channels, though. No new channel added, and the existing HD channels have not moved.



I hope you're right. I presume when you're upgraded, I'll be upgraded. I'm pretty sure I'm not too far from you.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13665029
> 
> 
> HDT looked fine to me. Certainly no artifacts on the level of what I saw on TNT. In fact later on I was watching another show on TNT - one of those young-hip detective shows... CSI or whatever, can't keep them straight... anyway THAT show looked fine. So did every other channel including AE, Nat Geo (which is 720p never looked that great anyway), MHD, ESPN (ESPN2 was showing ESPN News HD - wow what a difference... when do we get that channel HD full time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm going to say it was just a fluke or a problem with that Replacements movie. not panicking yet...



that's so weird, whenever i tune into HDT now, it is full of mosquito noise. also, was replacements actually on in HD? if i recall, TNT only showed it on the infamous stretch-o-vision.


----------



## Fimster84

Yes! I woke up this morning and my wife said we have On Demand. I checked it out and yes indeed we do. Blair/Peach Ave 94087 off of Mary.


Need to get home and see whats there now and what the quality is.


----------



## mds54

What a shame for you guys to be upgraded at the same time that they

degrade the HD PQ. Hope you can still enjoy what's left.....


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13664488
> 
> 
> this is america. we should be able to buy both.



In America, crappy channels buy YOU!


----------



## Solamente

I'm new to the HD scene and have one critical question. We already have digital starter package and I'm getting my first HDTV. If I get an HD box, can what HD channels can I get without upgrading to the digital preferred package? I'm in sunnyvale, CA. Anyone know? I've been on comcast website, but I can't clearly find the answer.


----------



## juancmjr

My HDT looks fine, no mosquito noise or macroblocking but PQ looks a bit soft, not by much. PBS has softened up considerably and seems to exhibit some ghosting-like artifacts on some programs. On occasion I get small patches of pixellation, mostly reddish/orange colored pixels in fast action scenes, similar to what walk posted in his pictures on some channels.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Solamente* /forum/post/13667571
> 
> 
> I'm new to the HD scene and have one critical question. We already have digital starter package and I'm getting my first HDTV. If I get an HD box, can what HD channels can I get without upgrading to the digital preferred package? I'm in sunnyvale, CA. Anyone know? I've been on comcast website, but I can't clearly find the answer.



If your part of Sunnyvale has On Demand, your HD line up for Dig starter will be:


702-KTVU

703-KNTV

704-KRON

705-KPIX

706-KICU

707-KGO

709-KQED

712-KBCW

720-CSNBA

722-VERSUS/GOLF CHANNEL

724-ESPN

725-ESPN 2

734-A&E

735-TBD

737-TNT

738-USA

739-UNIVERSAL HD

740-MOJO

743-MUSIC HD

746-HGTV

747-FOOD NETWORK

750-DISCOVERY

751-ANIMAL PLANET

752-TLC

754-DISCOVERY THEATER

758-HISTORY

759-CNN

769-AMC


So basically all you're missing is 730 (nfl), 736( sci -fi) 757 ( nat geo) and the 4 premium channel HD feeds. Hope this helps


Curtis


----------



## Dospac

Yeah.. on slow camera pans with lots of repetitive detail, the new increased compression is almost unwatchable. It was giving us a headache watching a show on Natgeo.. When we popped in Bridge to Terabithia on bluray.. it was like night and day.


The PQ was always great before. The reg/orange/green pixelation around any kind of movement now is unforgivable.


----------



## walk

After watching some more, it does seem like there's more compression/artifacts on a lot of channels. But it's not terrible, and only those pics I posted were what I'd call "un-watchable". Reminds me of the 2004 Olympics on NBC actually...


In other words, if this is the worst it gets and it only gets better from here (either by better rate-shaping, or SDV, and/or eventual MPEG4 deployment...) then I wouldn't bury Comcast just yet. Satellite has it's own compression/resolution issues let's not forget. FIOS isn't available here unfortunately.... so that's not an option...


The fact is, if Battlestar Galactica looks good (and it will look better than before, ie standard-def..) and the majority of HD viewing I do is live sports on CSN/etc which are still full bit rate AFAIK - (Sharks game looks great tonite) then I'm not horribly upset.


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13665166
> 
> 
> for any directv people out there.
> 
> I was looking at the channels available and noticed csn/csnhd as being there.
> 
> is comcast really broadcasting their sportsnet channel and can you see
> 
> the sharks games with no blackout issues?
> 
> thanks



So yes, it is on. But I keep switching over to the Rockies/Padres in HD!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13664540
> 
> 
> You know it's just a game, and their winning or losing doesn't affect your life in any real or substantial way, right?



Yeah, it's a real shame he has to go through experiencing something he enjoys and that makes him happy...


----------



## Dospac

Paying the increased rates and getting the infrastructure upgraded, these things are good. As a customer I don't mind this process, I understand it.


Where things go wrong is when I'm paying a premium to receive HD content, in an area with plenty of bandwidth to spare, and then see PQ go _backwards_ and degrade, to a point where my completely non-enthusiast girlfriend has a problem with it and actually has some trouble even watching on several occasions.


How do I justify this expense, how do I continue as a customer now when this inexcusable change has been made.


Were there a reason for this, were this necessary, I'd be alright. If I were in a 550MHz area(or any situation where capacity was near its limit) and got more HD out of this switch, that would be something.


I guess a 4th dish will be going up on my 4 unit apartment's roof soon.. Getting some information from Comcast about why this was done and perhaps if/when it will be fixed or improved is the only thing I am now waiting on before switching, which I really don't want to do as I've had a great experience to this point with the company.


----------



## nikeykid

all the 3 in 1 cramming we have to put up with will at least pay off tonight. BSG FINALLY. my tivo is picking it up at 3 hours earlier (7pm), so at least i can watch it sooner than later. whoohoo!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13670675
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a real shame he has to go through experiencing something he enjoys and that makes him happy...



It's even more of a shame that there are people out there with no sense of humor.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13664540
> 
> 
> You know it's just a game, and their winning or losing doesn't affect your life in any real or substantial way, right?
> 
> 
> (It's a good thing you switched to your regular TV, though. They would have lost otherwise.)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13670675
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a real shame he has to go through experiencing something he enjoys and that makes him happy...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13673515
> 
> 
> It's even more of a shame that there are people out there with no sense of humor.



That's one of those things about the internet, Gary. I happen to know that you do stand-up comedy as a sideline. Not everyone is privy to that, because you haven't told them.


Based on your original comments, most people would see them as an attack. In your dry sense of humor way, it _is_ an attack. But without emoticons to say you are joking how is anyone to know whether you are being a jerk or a comedian.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I called yesterday and changed my subscription to Digital Classic so I could get the new channels but as of yet nothing has changed and yes I even unplugged and plugged back in the box so back on the phone to them this afternoon. The last time I made a change it only took an hour.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13673201
> 
> 
> all the 3 in 1 cramming we have to put up with will at least pay off tonight. BSG FINALLY. my tivo is picking it up at 3 hours earlier (7pm), so at least i can watch it sooner than later. whoohoo!



we're getting the east coast feed of Sciffy HD apparently. so 7pm, with the replay at 9:30.


----------



## rsra13

Pappy97,


Can you continue to watch in SD?

Just in case, can you watch all your TV, sports or not, in SD from here until Sunday midnight or whenever the Sharks game ends.

Come on, there should be a lot of books you want to read, now it's the time.


----------



## GBruno

I switched to DISH from Comcast on Sunday. In 6 days they have added four HD channels, at no extra cost-USA, CNN, SCI-FI and Cinemax (well -they are charging me 1 penny per year for Cinemax).


Comcast better be paying attention. In two years I will have the option of switching back!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13673623
> 
> 
> That's one of those things about the internet, Gary. I happen to know that you do stand-up comedy as a sideline. Not everyone is privy to that, because you haven't told them.
> 
> 
> Based on your original comments, most people would see them as an attack. In your dry sense of humor way, it _is_ an attack. But without emoticons to say you are joking how is anyone to know whether you are being a jerk or a comedian.



I knew it was a joke (based on what was said in the parentheticals. but a smiley face would have helped I guess).


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13676298
> 
> 
> Pappy97,
> 
> 
> Can you continue to watch in SD?
> 
> Just in case, can you watch all your TV, sports or not, in SD from here until Sunday midnight or whenever the Sharks game ends.
> 
> Come on, there should be a lot of books you want to read, now it's the time.



I will watch Game 6 in SD on CSN-BA. Hopefully with all the superstitions (I have many more, too many to list here), they will pull out the big win.


If not, I'll be at Game 7, much better than SD or HD.


If they are lucky enough to advance, for a road game I will try to watch HD on Starchoice (likely to be TSN no matter who they draw since Canadian teams are gone). TSN-HD is actually decent and they don't do 16:9 SD and pretend like it's HD.


I think the hockey gods wanted to teach me a lesson that just because CBC is showing a game in 16:9 SD (And pretending it's HD), doesn't mean I should watch that over 4:3 SD Comcast Sports Net with Randy and Drew. Thank the gods I learned that lesson with 5:00 left in Game 4 and now after Game 5 the Sharks lead the series 3-2.


So say we all.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13673515
> 
> 
> It's even more of a shame that there are people out there with no sense of humor.



I figured you might be joking, but it's the exact kind of comment that many people make in all seriousness. Consider it a comment to those people and not to you. Sorry for not getting your joke.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/13676582
> 
> 
> I switched to DISH from Comcast on Sunday. In 6 days they have added four HD channels, at no extra cost-USA, CNN, SCI-FI and Cinemax (well -they are charging me 1 penny per year for Cinemax).
> 
> 
> Comcast better be paying attention. In two years I will have the option of switching back!



comcast just added 6 three days ago


----------



## flyingcroc

Wow...the PQ in Sunnyvale has really gone down.....I cannot watch any HD channel without noticing blurry movement, pixelation during fast moving images and for some reason, Sci-Fi HD is messed up....it doesnt show up in widescreen format...


Seriously, what are the other options here? Comcast seems to be the cheapest one (i have the triple-play -voice+internet+TV)...checked out Dish and DirecTV but they turn out to be more expensive than this promo I got...


----------



## flyingcroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13676810
> 
> 
> comcast just added 6 three days ago



And messed up everything we had before....


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13676853
> 
> 
> And messed up everything we had before....



90% of all statistics can be made to say anything... 50% of the time!


----------



## Brian Conrad

I spent about 1/2 hour on the phone to support trying to figure why I'm not getting the channels, hitting/resetting the box a number of times and he wound up writing up a ticket to see internally what is wrong. He was aware that there have been burps getting these channels up with customers around the Bay Area.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13676810
> 
> 
> comcast just added 6 three days ago



Unfortunately those six were not added in my area. I would have stayed it they were!


----------



## old64mb

My date canceled on me, so I sat down 5 minutes ago to watch BSG for the first time in HD in 3 years live...and am utterly horrified. The macroblocking is among the worst that I've ever seen on any program on any channel. The initial scene with Cavill was actually jumping since it was so bad.


Am I alone in this?


(I'm also going to record the later showing to see if it's any better.)


----------



## Cal1981

Comcast is definitely running triples on the HD channels I just ran through all of the channels on the DVR's Diagnostics screen and here are the 3:1s that I found:


0819.00 Mhz : USAHD, SCIFI, DSHD

0813.00 Mhz: S-HDw, HGTVD, A&EHD

0807.00 Mhz: AMCGD, CNNHD, VS/GLF

0753.00 Mhz: APHD, HISTD, HDT

0237.00 Mhz: FOODD, NGHD, UHD


----------



## bobby94928

I see the same triples along with TLC, HBO, MAX.....


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13678283
> 
> 
> I see the same triples along with TLC, HBO, MAX.....



I had those as well on 0711.00 Mhz, but forgot to list them. Great, isn't it?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13678114
> 
> 
> My date canceled on me, so I sat down 5 minutes ago to watch BSG for the first time in HD in 3 years live...and am utterly horrified. The macroblocking is among the worst that I've ever seen on any program on any channel. The initial scene with Cavill was actually jumping since it was so bad.
> 
> 
> Am I alone in this?
> 
> 
> (I'm also going to record the later showing to see if it's any better.)



I thought it looked great tonight (although I was watching it on Dish







)


----------



## MKANET

I am having some problems; I'm not sure if it's related to my electronic program guide Zap2It! or my cableboxes themselves. I use Zap2It! to control my cablebox channel changes. Anyway, this is what I have right now:


Works only on Cablebox #1

720 CSNHD

751 APLHD


Doesnt work on any either cablebox

769 AMCHD



The rest all work on both cableboxes:

736 SCIFIHD - WORKING

747 FOODHD - WORKING

752 TLCHD - WORKING

754 HDT - WORKING

759 CNNHD - WORKING


----------



## MKANET

Please.... all people who haven't done this already who see degradation in picture quality, vent your frustration and complaints on this FCC false advertisement form.

https://esupport.fcc.gov/sform2000/formA!input.action 


Comcast is advertising that they provide "HD" premium channels for their customers. But, to my eyes, many of the channels look closer to DVD quality.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingcroc* /forum/post/13676839
> 
> 
> Wow...the PQ in Sunnyvale has really gone down.....I cannot watch any HD channel without noticing blurry movement, pixelation during fast moving images and for some reason, Sci-Fi HD is messed up....it doesnt show up in widescreen format...
> 
> 
> Seriously, what are the other options here? Comcast seems to be the cheapest one (i have the triple-play -voice+internet+TV)...checked out Dish and DirecTV but they turn out to be more expensive than this promo I got...


----------



## Dragunov1

BSG was hitting a whopping 12mbps avg tonight, during EST feed, and a little higher during the west feed. Very sad.


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know of a simple MS Windows utility to show a graph with average bitrate for a specified time period? I've been searching and searching.


----------



## john_o

Big expectations for BSG tonight in HD here in 94110, SF CA. Very disappointed, other than the talking head sequences which were gloriously clear. The same cannot be said for anything other than moving lips.


It's pretty sad when someone walks across the screen and I get pixellation and macroblocking. I can only imagine what one of the dogfight sequences will look like with more than two things moving on the screen.


You'd think that Comcast would be smart enough to bump up the bandwidth for popular shows with huge techie audiences who know how to complain to them and the FCC.


My unborn child would be complaining about the PQ on BSG. If DirecTV went back to TiVo I'd be over there in the time it would take me to call them up. Sadly I'm locked into Comcast and CableCards. Damn you, TiVo, give me component inputs on your next box...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13673635
> 
> 
> I called yesterday and changed my subscription to Digital Classic so I could get the new channels .....



Adding Digital Classic would NOT give you those new channels.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/13679702
> 
> 
> Adding Digital Classic would NOT give you those new channels.



Has anyone confirmed exactly what gives the new channels? Digital Starter?


----------



## Spahrkee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13679571
> 
> 
> Big expectations for BSG tonight in HD here in 94110, SF CA. Very disappointed, other than the talking head sequences which were gloriously clear. The same cannot be said for anything other than moving lips.
> 
> 
> It's pretty sad when someone walks across the screen and I get pixellation and macroblocking. I can only imagine what one of the dogfight sequences will look like with more than two things moving on the screen.
> 
> 
> You'd think that Comcast would be smart enough to bump up the bandwidth for popular shows with huge techie audiences who know how to complain to them and the FCC.
> 
> 
> My unborn child would be complaining about the PQ on BSG. If DirecTV went back to TiVo I'd be over there in the time it would take me to call them up. Sadly I'm locked into Comcast and CableCards. Damn you, TiVo, give me component inputs on your next box...



Agreed. The PQ for BSG last night was pathetic. If it's similar next week, I'll watch it in SD. It was that bad.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/13679702
> 
> 
> Adding Digital Classic would NOT give you those new channels.



For $1 they bumped me to Preffered anyway and they insisted those channels (SCIFI and USAHD) should be coming it and that is why the ticket got written up. The main difference between that and Starter is you get the SD channels in that range above 34. Why would I want those? I would also get a larger bill.


Big businesses are like dinosaurs they are cumbersome and move too slowly.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13680966
> 
> 
> The main difference between that and Starter is you get the SD channels in that range above 34. Why would I want those?



I don't want to say this is consistent for every area (so there can be exceptions), but Digital Starter is supposed to be the "digital" replacement for expanded basic. It happens to include analog expanded basic (for now), but also includes ADS expanded basic. It also includes the HD versions of the expanded basic channels.


If they can get you the new channels with just limited basic and digital preferred that's great for you. Normally it would require digital starter (which includes limited basic, expanded basic) and digital classic (or higher) to get all the HD channels except premiums.


The bulk of the HD channels moved from digital classic into digital starter. This didn't affect most people because if they had digital classic, most of the time, they also had expanded basic (or digital starter). It mainly affected those with limited basic + digital classic (ie skipping expanded basic) There is also some coding in the account to indicate you have an older account which overrides this, but often with such coding, you are limited to the channels that were available at the time your plan went out of vogue, meaning you often won't get the new channels unless you switch to current plans.


----------



## CraigSharrow

I agree that the PQ in the past month seems to have deteriorated. In the past I've had some success in "taking it to the top" by emailing my concerns to the *president of Comcast, Brian Roberts*.


I've gotten a reply from one of his special assistants and some positive action in the past.


I would strongly counsel anyone writing him (and actually hoping to get something accomplished) to clearly state the problem and the expectations, withing going into a rant or a rabid diatribe about what a horrible company they are. Rationality and reasonability gets results.

EMAIL: *[email protected]*


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spahrkee* /forum/post/13680726
> 
> 
> Agreed. The PQ for BSG last night was pathetic. If it's similar next week, I'll watch it in SD. It was that bad.



actually i thought it wasn't that bad, close enough to UHD's reruns, prior to the 3 in 1. it definitely is purposefully shot with a lot of grain. that said, there was a lot of blocking, but i still prefer that over the REALLY REALLY disgusting SD.


----------



## hcady

BSG looked pretty good here at 95125, didn't see any problems.


----------



## OpieSF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spahrkee* /forum/post/13680726
> 
> 
> Agreed. The PQ for BSG last night was pathetic. If it's similar next week, I'll watch it in SD. It was that bad.



SF 94103 here. Completely agree. It was so bad - image stutter, pixelation, etc. - that I called customer service to register a complaint. BSG was really the straw that broke the camel's back. Every channel looks so poor with any type of rapid movement that my wife now notices it. Even the NBC logo macroblocks as it swirls onto the screen.


The only thing keeping me at Comcast at this point is my wife's love for Tivo. Any more of this and I don't think I'll have any trouble moving back to DirecTV.


----------



## MKANET

People keep saying BSG, what the heck is BSG. I dont see anything called that anywhere on my program guide.


----------



## MKANET

Which of the below channels aren't new? People are saying 6 were added, but there's more than six below.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13678603
> 
> 
> I am having some problems; I'm not sure if it's related to my electronic program guide Zap2It! or my cableboxes themselves. I use Zap2It! to control my cablebox channel changes. Anyway, this is what I have right now:
> 
> 
> Works only on Cablebox #1
> 
> 720 CSNHD
> 
> 751 APLHD
> 
> 
> Doesnt work on any either cablebox
> 
> 769 AMCHD
> 
> 
> 
> The rest all work on both cableboxes:
> 
> 736 SCIFIHD - WORKING
> 
> 747 FOODHD - WORKING
> 
> 752 TLCHD - WORKING
> 
> 754 HDT - WORKING
> 
> 759 CNNHD - WORKING


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13681638
> 
> 
> People keep saying BSG, what the heck is BSG. I dont see anything called that anywhere on my program guide.



Because they're using a fudged up acronym, the name of the show is "Battlestar Galactica", for some reason folks like to separate the "star" from the "Battle". The correct acronym is "BG".


----------



## MKANET

Thanks, I was actually trying to run that recording through a bitrate analyzer last night because I wanted to see the average bitrate since it didnt look so good to my eyes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13681658
> 
> 
> Because they're using a fudged up acronym, the name of the show is "Battlestar Galactica", for some reason folks like to separate the "star" from the "Battle". The correct acronym is "BG".


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13681130
> 
> 
> I don't want to say this is consistent for every area (so there can be exceptions), but Digital Starter is supposed to be the "digital" replacement for expanded basic. It happens to include analog expanded basic (for now), but also includes ADS expanded basic. It also includes the HD versions of the expanded basic channels.
> 
> 
> If they can get you the new channels with just limited basic and digital preferred that's great for you. Normally it would require digital starter (which includes limited basic, expanded basic) and digital classic (or higher) to get all the HD channels except premiums.
> 
> 
> The bulk of the HD channels moved from digital classic into digital starter. This didn't affect most people because if they had digital classic, most of the time, they also had expanded basic (or digital starter). It mainly affected those with limited basic + digital classic (ie skipping expanded basic) There is also some coding in the account to indicate you have an older account which overrides this, but often with such coding, you are limited to the channels that were available at the time your plan went out of vogue, meaning you often won't get the new channels unless you switch to current plans.



Don't be silly. I'm not going to pay $80+ a month just to get SCIFIHD. That's just plain extortion. Besides they agreed it wasn't necessary to have digital starter (though they sure tried to sell it to me). Comcast is like a car dealership, they'll try to sell you everything they can but if you're wise you just walk away or try another "salesman." I think the reference to Starter was to get the channels like CNNHD, FOODHD, AMCHD, anyway not Sci-Fi as the messages are different with Sci-Fi showing "one moment please" and the others "Not Authorized." And that might not be true either. I wonder if anyone at Comcast really knows what is going on.


----------



## rsra13

Well, at least ESPN and ABC are looking really good today. I'm watching the NBA games and they look gorgeous.


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13681470
> 
> 
> actually i thought it wasn't that bad, close enough to UHD's reruns, prior to the 3 in 1. it definitely is purposefully shot with a lot of grain. that said, there was a lot of blocking, but i still prefer that over the REALLY REALLY disgusting SD.



I'm not talking about the grain. I never had any PQ issues with the UHD rebroadcasts (though who knows now...) This was much, much worse.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13681829
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone at Comcast really knows what is going on.



Sure there is, but it's painfully obvious they don't communicate with those who don't.










It's a cost thing, spend millions on competent customer service and have it put a strain on the bottom line, or, spend thousands and deal with that 1 in 100 subscriber that continues to make noise when ever they get around to it.


It's SOP for a lot of companies of this nature. CS costs money, that's why so many companies farm it out to areas with much lower labor costs.


----------



## fitprod

When Sci-Fi HD airs their repeats of HD show, they are HD right? I was checking out BSG last night around 12AM and it was SD letterbox... I was at a friends house earlier in the day, and I saw Dr Who on Sci-Fi HD, and it was correct.


Ah the joy's of Delta Valley Comcast, time to rip 'em a new one... I bet they'll claim it's HD like they did when they screwed up ESPN 2 HD and just fed the SD feed to the HD channel initially.


fitprod


----------



## Brian Conrad

To keenan:


Or as I learned in the software business make your product so well that it requires little tech support. What you spend up front saves in costs on the back end. Go check out your account online on Comcast and see how much information you can get. Very little. They could save a lot in support costs right there. And I can just bet the reason is they are not spending enough to get databases and (probably antiquated) systems to speak to each other. CSRs sound almost afraid to talk to the head end geeks. Maybe it's because they're afraid the head end geeks will bite their head off.


----------



## Dospac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13681638
> 
> 
> People keep saying BSG, what the heck is BSG. I dont see anything called that anywhere on my program guide.


 http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...=Google+Search 


Check the first page results..I couldn't help it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13682330
> 
> 
> To keenan:
> 
> 
> Or as I learned in the software business make your product so well that it requires little tech support. What you spend up front saves in costs on the back end. Go check out your account online on Comcast and see how much information you can get. Very little. They could save a lot in support costs right there. And I can just bet the reason is they are not spending enough to get databases and (probably antiquated) systems to speak to each other. CSRs sound almost afraid to talk to the head end geeks. Maybe it's because they're afraid the head end geeks will bite their head off.



Really, Apple vs Microsoft is a good example, although I've heard that Apple's latest iterations of their OS has a distinct MS(read buggy) smell to it.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OpieSF* /forum/post/13681613
> 
> 
> Every channel looks so poor with any type of rapid movement that my wife now notices it. Even the NBC logo macroblocks as it swirls onto the screen.



If you see NBC problems they are not due to Comcast trans-rating.


Not all channels have been trans-rated. From my observation the channels associated with 3-pak now correspond one to one with the ones that are trans-rated.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13681657
> 
> 
> Which of the below channels aren't new? People are saying 6 were added, but there's more than six below.



CSN and HDT are not new. CSN is technically new, but is really the old FSNBA.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13681829
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. I'm not going to pay $80+ a month just to get SCIFIHD.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think the reference to Starter was to get the channels like CNNHD, FOODHD, AMCHD, anyway not Sci-Fi as the messages are different with Sci-Fi showing "one moment please" and the others "Not Authorized."



Ahem, I responded to what *you* said, that you signed up for digital preferred to get the "new" channels.


If all you care about is SciFi go ahead and work on getting it. If you care about the other "new" channels referenced in your post, I'm pointing out the likely reason you don't get them is because you don't have digital starter.


You can ignore my attempts to help you resolve your reception issues if you'd like, but most likely you will just get frustrated banging your head against a Comcast brick wall.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13682061
> 
> 
> Well, at least ESPN and ABC are looking really good today. I'm watching the NBA games and they look gorgeous.



ESPN and ABC are not trans-rated, nor are they 3-pak, at this point in time.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13682615
> 
> 
> Ahem, I responded to what *you* said, that you signed up for digital preferred to get the "new" channels.
> 
> 
> If all you care about is SciFi go ahead and work on getting it. If you care about the other "new" channels referenced in your post, I'm pointing out the likely reason you don't get them is because you don't have digital starter.
> 
> 
> You can ignore my attempts to help you resolve your reception issues if you'd like, but most likely you will just get frustrated banging your head against a Comcast brick wall.



Not that I don't appreciate you're efforts but my comment was about having to buy such a high tier to get a channel which was already included in my lineup as SD. That's what seems silly.


What is misleading about Comcast's lineups as posted on the November bill is that the tiers can be cumulative. They don't explain that well and in some cases it is not cumulative. It may be in the fine fine print and that is also not very ethical. However as I said before I'm supposed to get Sci-Fi HD in that lineup and I believe I read here that some people were getting it with less than Digital Starter. The latter BTW is also misleading on that listing as it shows as only 5 channels there: Movieplex, Fearnet (VOD), Access Television Network, Hallmark Channel and FSN Plus/Jewelry TV. Like I said before it resembles a shell game.


As it stands I'm giving them their 48 hours to find if it is an internal problem. I pushed yesterday to verify what is supposed to be the case. If I'm still not happy this coming week I'll gear up for a call to Michael Finney next Saturday.


----------



## walk

I have Standard + Digital Classic and HDTV. I get all the HD channels except NFL and the premium movie channels (HBO, Showtime/etc)


the newest channels added Apr. 15th are

736 SCIFIHD

751 APLHD

747 FOODHD

752 TLCHD

759 CNNHD

769 AMCHD


that's 6. I get all of those.

Battlestar Galactica was terrible. Some scenes were so bad they were skipping or dropping frames or something. Better than SD I suppose, but FAR from what they looked like on UHD a few weeks ago. I had to be sure it wasn't a signal issue so I checked mine (it's fine, as always) and recorded both broadcasts to compare them, they were both the same (terrible).


Picture quality has also gotten noticably worse on most of the other cable channels. Local channels seem unaffected (including Comcast Sports Net) thankfully. There is always some macroblocking on swish-pans and full screen flying logos, NBC included - sometimes those broadcasts are starved for bits by the network or something inbetween, not by Comcast) but not like I'm seeing on TONS of channels all the time there is i.e. a lot of camera motion.


It sucks, and I don't like it, and I wish we had a real choice other than dropping a lot of money on dish equipment... such as FIOS. My plan is to return the 2nd HD cable box upstairs when the free year is up (hey that's this month, lucky me huh?) and limp along watching my sports in HD on CSN and the locals, and just rent Blu-rays for everything else - at least until I can afford to buy a bunch of DirectTV equipment OR Comcast does something about the PQ.


What a shame.


----------



## john_o

So is SDV the solution here?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post13239408 


It looks like Cablevision and Time Warner out east are already tying HD channels into SDV.

http://gizmodo.com/380949/cablecard-...of-hd-channels 


Has anyone seen anything more on the SDV USB dongle for TiVo? There was an interesting comment on the 9.3 software re cable cards.

http://www.betanews.com/article/TiVo...ace/1207179183


----------



## john_o

I found a little more discussion on a HDTiVo Dongle:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...45#post6191045 

http://connectedhome2go.com/2007/11/...ecard-devices/ 

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2008-04/...ning-resolver/ 


It had better be a USB dongle and not this POS:

http://connectedhome2go.com/2007/11/...ecard-devices/


----------



## rsra13

A little bit off topic but, does anyone has Comcast Voice?

how do you rate the service? does it affects any of the other services? video? internet?


I received a letter for $19.99 a month for 12 months.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13682287
> 
> 
> Sure there is, but it's painfully obvious they don't communicate with those who don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cost thing, spend millions on competent customer service and have it put a strain on the bottom line, or, spend thousands and deal with that 1 in 100 subscriber that continues to make noise when ever they get around to it.
> 
> 
> It's SOP for a lot of companies of this nature. CS costs money, that's why so many companies farm it out to areas with much lower labor costs.



But this is different. With other distributors you don't need to call anyone to find what you are supposed to get. Your package a clearly defined on the web. Comcast makes (might be intentionally) its channel line up a gigantic mess apparently CSRs are just as clueless as customers about channel lineup. I don't think it the CSRs who are so incompetent but its is their system.


Providing channels for a monthly fee is what Comcast does primarily... how can they not give any thought about how to communicate to customers about what they are paying for? A CSR should just be able to put in customers account number and be able to know exactly what channels they are supposed to be getting. Even better it should be listed when I log into my Cable account. Its not so hard.. it might even reduce their customer service expenses by a lot.


----------



## dailowai

I have all 3 in San Jose and it has been working very well for me for the past 6 months. Haven't had any problems with voice at all and the modem you get comes with a battery so if power goes out your phone will still work well until the battery dies.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13684439
> 
> 
> A little bit off topic but, does anyone has Comcast Voice?
> 
> how do you rate the service? does it affects any of the other services? video? internet?
> 
> 
> I received a letter for $19.99 a month for 12 months.


----------



## ilikemyHT

Earlier posts in this thread about the new channels being broadcast on the same bands as old channels got me curious so tonight I went channel by channel looking at the MHz band on each of the HD channels in our lineup. So for anyone else in Alameda who was curious, here's what our channel bandwidth looks like:

*Band:* *Channels*

111 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS

201 MHz: 734 A&E, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz

219 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC

477 MHz: 736 Sci-Fi, 738 USA, 750 DISC

537 MHz: 725 EPSN2, 737 TNT

579 MHz: 722 VSGLF, 759 CNN, 769 AMC

591 MHz: 706 KICU, 730 NFL

603 MHz: 743 MTV

681 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO

711 MHz: 711 Kron, 785 SHO

717 MHz: 751 APHD, 754 HDT, 758 HIST

741 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS

747 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 Max

753 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS

771 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW


*sigh* Glad we get what we pay for... oh wait. No, we don't.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/13684809
> 
> 
> I have all 3 in San Jose and it has been working very well for me for the past 6 months. Haven't had any problems with voice at all and the modem you get comes with a battery so if power goes out your phone will still work well until the battery dies.



Have you (or anyone else) tried "backfilling" the voice connection over your existing home wiring? My father in law said that if you connect the Line Out from your cable/VoIP modem to an in-wall jack, you will have a live connection on all your existing outlets. I'd be curious to see if that actually works.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13684642
> 
> 
> But this is different. With other distributors you don't need to call anyone to find what you are supposed to get. Your package a clearly defined on the web. Comcast makes (might be intentionally) its channel line up a gigantic mess apparently CSRs are just as clueless as customers about channel lineup. I don't think it the CSRs who are so incompetent but its is their system.
> 
> 
> Providing channels for a monthly fee is what Comcast does primarily... how can they not give any thought about how to communicate to customers about what they are paying for? A CSR should just be able to put in customers account number and be able to know exactly what channels they are supposed to be getting. Even better it should be listed when I log into my Cable account. Its not so hard.. it might even reduce their customer service expenses by a lot.



I agree, the poor CSR's don't have a prayer of being able to convey the correct info, basically because there doesn't seem to be any correct info. It's the management that's to blame for all this, not the front line folks.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13685051
> 
> 
> Have you (or anyone else) tried "backfilling" the voice connection over your existing home wiring? My father in law said that if you connect the Line Out from your cable/VoIP modem to an in-wall jack, you will have a live connection on all your existing outlets. I'd be curious to see if that actually works.



Yes, that works, at least with my Vonage adapter, which should be the same for Comcast adapter. But I made sure that my house wiring was disconnected from the phone company line drop by opening the test jack at the service panel on outside of house.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13666369
> 
> 
> I hope you're right. I presume when you're upgraded, I'll be upgraded. I'm pretty sure I'm not too far from you.



In 94087 around Las Palmas Park, and still no new channels yet. Interestingly, I get NBC11 on physical channel 110-1 and 110-3 (around 710 MHz) as well as on 33-1. Cable modem downstream is at 705 MHz. I have fingers crossed for so long that they are starting to hurt...


----------



## AAADiver

Los Gatos Blvd and Fillmer Ave (95030) is still not upgraded. They installed the new fiber months ago now but have yet to upgrade the service. I can't believe it take them this long........


DirectV wants me back and is offering a sweet deal to get me. Maybe I should....


----------



## Tom Koegel

A semi-technical question: given the technology employed (QAM? some device that compresses the "full" HD feed to a lower bit rate?), would one expect that the constrained bit rate would manifest in macroblocking or in dropped frames? I have not noticed much, if any, macroblocking. What I saw in BSG . . . er . . . sorry, Keenan, BG if you prefer







. . . was dropped frames, sometimes described here as "stuttering." It regularly manifests on A&E HD programming both on my 6412 and my CableCard TV. Sometimes its hard to diagnose given that the "style" of the shows can deliberately employ the technique . . . CSI:Miami being an example. But more often it is pretty noticeable. Noticed it repeatedly during the TBS-HD broadcast of The Wedding Date yesterday too.


Follow-up technical question: would one expect that different receivers (DVR vs. Cablecard vs. QAM tuner) would handle the constrained bit rates more gracefully, or perhaps translate the errors into macroblocking as opposed to dropped frames? I would've thought that the image problem would be created wherever they transrate the feed and would appear the same to everyone.


Follow-up satellite question: aesthetics are going to be a major constraint on my ability to depart this joyful debate for DirecTV. Are there people you can hire who would come out and scope out where they might "hide" the dish (dishes?). I have a lovely unobstructed south-facing roof but a spouse who is NOT going to go for having her remodeled roofline affected by satellite. We are quite far above the street (house is on the upslope of a hill) so I'm hoping the solution would be to set the dish on a platform set back a foot or two from the roofline. Will affect how the back of the house looks from the hill behind us, but that might be saleable (particularly if I can get more tennis feeds off the dish). I figure Joe Blow DirecTV installer is not going to do anything unusual for us and I'm willing to spend the extra nickel to scope this out properly so as to make the pitch.


Finally, and to give to the conversation as well as receive, related to the SD feed of BSG/BG on Sci-Fi-HD, I was guessing that the show in question, at least the one I saw, was a first-season show ("The Hand of God") and I presume that Sci-Fi-HD only had a standard-definition version of that season.


One last trivial question: A&E HD was running the TV version of The Thomas Crown Affair and the aspect ratio translation was truly bizarre. I think what they did was take the 2.35:1 original as converted to P&S for TV (eliminating what Monty Python would call the "naughty bits", of course) and the re-stretched the 4:3 P&S out to 16:9. But even on my Cablecard TV that does not lock into Full mode when an HD signal is presented, I couldn't get a zoom mode that made any portion of the frame look un-stretched. Anyone catch this broadcast?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spahrkee* /forum/post/13680726
> 
> 
> Agreed. The PQ for BSG last night was pathetic. If it's similar next week, I'll watch it in SD. It was that bad.



I was surfing through my Premium HD channels last night and the clearly documented 3:1 situation aside, the proof is in the watching. On some movies you can clearly see degraded quality. Faces have a splotchy, soft look to them and darker scenes have visible grain. For what I pay Comcast for the Premier package every month this is very disturbing. It almost feels as though CC's response to the increasing customer anger over its lack HD channels is to say "oh yeah, here's your HD channels but at less quality. Happy now?" Now the big question is: will Comcast, once it frees up bandwidth by dumping the analogue channels in 2/09, spread the HDs out more to increase quality or will it just divert that bandwidth to Broadband or other systems and add more HDs but at the lower quality? Anyone want to guess?


----------



## Brian Conrad

My bet is their "executive thinking" is that most of their customers are too dumb to notice and think that is the way HD is. They probably think we're a niche group of whiners. I tried to watch "Casino Royale" a week ago which is an OnDemand from Showtime and on top of the big no-no of being cropped from the 2:35:1 was horrible with macro blocking. IMO, if they give you 3:1 quality then they deserve 1/3 of their revenue.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13681470
> 
> 
> actually i thought it wasn't that bad, close enough to UHD's reruns, prior to the 3 in 1. it definitely is purposefully shot with a lot of grain. that said, there was a lot of blocking, but i still prefer that over the REALLY REALLY disgusting SD.



I hate any show that purposely shoots with grain.


I suppose they do it to be "gritty," but the show is gritty without grain in the picture!


I think the show would look great crystal clear! I'm not switching to SD, but BSG in HD is not all that. I'm surprised there were people who waited 6 months to see it in this underwhelming HD (When there was no SciFiHD).


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13686633
> 
> 
> Now the big question is: will Comcast, once it frees up bandwidth by dumping the analogue channels in 2/09, spread the HDs out more to increase quality or will it just divert that bandwidth to Broadband or other systems and add more HDs but at the lower quality? Anyone want to guess?



Comcast will not be dumping analog channels in 2/09, they are not only not required to, but the FCC has mandated that they stay there until 2/12. They can get out of that by providing free digital receivers to the analog customers.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13687220
> 
> 
> Comcast will not be dumping analog channels in 2/09, they are not only not required to, but the FCC has mandated that they stay there until 2/12. They can get out of that by providing free digital receivers to the analog customers.



If that's the case and Comcast continues its trend of providing "HD-Lite" to customers while inflating its claims about HD quantity and quality, it will continue to lose customers to other services. If Uverse can get its act together it will make major gains against Comcast. CC should, perhaps, remember that it started as a CABLE TV COMPANY and that it's failing in that primary mission.


----------



## Dospac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13686626
> 
> 
> One last trivial question: A&E HD was running the TV version of The Thomas Crown Affair and the aspect ratio translation was truly bizarre. I think what they did was take the 2.35:1 original as converted to P&S for TV (eliminating what Monty Python would call the "naughty bits", of course) and the re-stretched the 4:3 P&S out to 16:9. But even on my Cablecard TV that does not lock into Full mode when an HD signal is presented, I couldn't get a zoom mode that made any portion of the frame look un-stretched. Anyone catch this broadcast?



This sir, is what is known as Stretch-O-Vision. The god awful practice of chopping and then nonlinearly stretching the content back out to 16:9.


Bring on the motion sickness during camera pans..


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13687220
> 
> 
> Comcast will not be dumping analog channels in 2/09, they are not only not required to, but the FCC has mandated that they stay there until 2/12. They can get out of that by providing free digital receivers to the analog customers.



IIRC, they're only mandated to keep the broadcast channels (i.e. ABC, NBC, CBS, etc.) in the analog spectrum. Paid channels such as ESPN, Nick, TNT, etc. can be moved over to digital at any time. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13686633
> 
> 
> I was surfing through my Premium HD channels last night and the clearly documented 3:1 situation aside, the proof is in the watching. On some movies you can clearly see degraded quality. Faces have a splotchy, soft look to them and darker scenes have visible grain. For what I pay Comcast for the Premier package every month this is very disturbing. It almost feels as though CC's response to the increasing customer anger over its lack HD channels is to say "oh yeah, here's your HD channels but at less quality. Happy now?" Now the big question is: will Comcast, once it frees up bandwidth by dumping the analogue channels in 2/09, spread the HDs out more to increase quality or will it just divert that bandwidth to Broadband or other systems and add more HDs but at the lower quality? Anyone want to guess?



Comcast isn't dropping any analog channels on 2/09 as far as I know.


----------



## rsra13

Sad to be watching the game in SD right now. Why they aren't showing the game in 720?


----------



## adinap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13688879
> 
> 
> Sad to be watching the game in SD right now. Why they aren't showing the game in 720?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13687915
> 
> 
> IIRC, they're only mandated to keep the broadcast channels (i.e. ABC, NBC, CBS, etc.) in the analog spectrum. Paid channels such as ESPN, Nick, TNT, etc. can be moved over to digital at any time. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...



Yes, that is correct.


Specifically FCC has mandated that *local broadcasters'* programming be available to *all* cable subscribers.


This can be accomplished in one of two ways:

1) convert the digital local broadcast signal back to analog

2) carry only the digital signal, provided that all subscribers have the equipment to view it


For option 2, if all subscribers have the equipment to view the digital signal that is pretty much the same as saying the cable company provides STBs to anyone that needs one. If they do that, they might as well go all digital.


While it doesn't require a cable company to go all digital (they can provide STBs and still have analog channels) option 2 provides no real reason to have analog around, so I would say it is virtually the same as saying a cable company can go all digital.


So essentially, between 2009 and 2012, cable company can either keep analog for whatever reason (and convert locals back to analog) or go all digital.


----------



## sfhub

HD enthusiasts crying foul over cable TV's crunched signals
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080420/...ompressed_hd_4 


MINNEAPOLIS - In Brent Swanson's basement home theater, there should be nothing drab about "Battlestar Galactica." He's got a high-end projector that beams the picture onto a wall painted like a silver screen, and speakers loom in the corners, flanking two big subwoofers.


Yet when he tuned in Sci Fi HD for a recent episode filmed in high definition, the image was soft and the darkest parts broke up into large blocks with no definition. Explosions, he said, were just dull.


"It kind of looked like they took the standard definition and just blew it up," said Swanson, a 33-year-old graphic designer and videographer who subscribes to Comcast Corp.'s TV service. "I couldn't really tell if what I was seeing was really better than what I saw on regular television."


As cable TV companies pack ever more HD channels into limited bandwidth, some owners of pricey plasma, projector and LCD TVs are complaining that they're not getting the high-def quality they paid for. They blame the increased signal compression being used to squeeze three digital HD signals into the bandwidth of one analog station.


The problem is viewers want more HD channels at a time when many cable and satellite providers are at the limits of their capacity, said Jim Willcox, a technology editor for Consumer Reports magazine.


"They have to figure out a way to deliver more HD content through their distribution networks," he said.


Compressing the signal is cheaper than costly infrastructure upgrades to increase capacity. Satellite TV providers including DirecTV Group Inc. and Dish Network Corp. also have the option of launching satellites to boost the number of HD channels on their systems.


While information is nearly always lost when signals are compressed and then uncompressed, the process can theoretically be made unnoticeable to eyes and ears and Comcast says it should be.


But some viewers say they can see it. Willcox said complaints about compression have been showing up on Web forums, including the AV Science Forum, a site for serious audio visual enthusiasts.


"It's not exclusively Comcast, although Comcast, being the largest cable provider, is probably the largest target," he said.


Derek Harrar, a Comcast senior vice president in charge of video, said the company recently began using new technology on some channels to compress three HD channels into the bandwidth of one analog station. Other channels continue to get the previous 2-to-1 compression.


In a posting on the AV Science Forum, Ken Fowler of Arlington, Va., compared Comcast signals with those on Verizon Communications Inc.'s all-fiber-optic network, which doesn't have the same capacity limitations. Fowler found the higher-compressed HD stations, including Sci Fi, Animal Planet, the Discovery Channel, the Food Network and A&E, fared particularly poorly.


He analyzed the signals by recording them on a digital recorder, then transferring them to a personal computer for analysis. He found there was much less data, measured in bit rates, flowing to some channels than others.


For example, Discovery's bit rate was 14.16 megabits per second on Verizon's FiOS system but only 10.43 Mbps on Comcast; A&E HD was 18.66 Mbps on FiOS compared with 14.48 Mbps on Comcast. The FiOS system didn't offer Sci Fi HD, which Fowler's testing showed at 12.59 Mbps on Comcast.


He found the signals from the major networks and ESPN weren't getting the increased compression.


In an interview, Fowler said he reran his analysis about two weeks ago and found "basically the same thing."


Philadelphia-based Comcast wouldn't identify specific signals that are 3-to-1 compressed, and a Sci Fi channel spokeswoman referred questions back to Comcast.


Harrar said the company works to make sure any new compression technology is invisible to consumers, but Comcast is "constantly monitoring our network and making adjustments" for best picture quality. The company has been rolling out the new compression technology at different times around the country.


In fact, postings on the AV Science Forum from early April suggest the Comcast network has improved in some places.


And there are other reasons a high-definition picture can appear subpar: The source image might not have been recorded in HD, or the television's settings, the viewing angle and even the ambient lighting in the room could be the cause.


New York-based Time Warner Cable Inc. has avoided many of the criticisms aimed at Comcast, although the companies are technologically similar and face the same capacity limits.


Time Warner spokesman Alex Dudley attributed it to his company's testing procedures. He said that before Time Warner rolls out new technology that may affect image quality, it sets up two identical televisions in a lab, one with the old signal and one with the new. Technicians make adjustments until the pictures can't be told apart.


"The testers are our engineers who we call 'golden eyes,' who have a proven track record of picking up subtle differences in picture quality," he said.


Verizon's FiOS doesn't compress the signal once it receives it, and Willcox said it's considered the picture quality "benchmark." However, Verizon said the system is growing but is now available only in parts of 17 states and has just over a million subscribers compared with more than 24 million for Comcast.


He said two possible solutions are on the horizon, an improved version of compression, called MPEG-4, and something called "switched digital video."


Comcast and Time Warner Cable have introduced switched video on a trial basis across their networks. In concept, it's like on-demand videos. The company sends only the channels the viewer is watching, instead of all the channels at once.


But switched video has its own issues, including possible slower channel switching times and compatibility problems with digital video recorders.


Willcox said cable providers can't afford to ignore quality complaints. Many customers are already picky about quality after paying $800 to $3,500 for an average-size, HD-ready LCD television.


Swanson, the "Battlestar Galactica" fan, is sticking with Comcast for now.


"It hasn't gotten bad enough for me to consider changing," he said.


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adinap* /forum/post/13688953
> 
> 
> Sad to be watching the game in SD right now. Why they aren't showing the game in 720?



Has Comcast shown *any* Sharks games in HD since it took over from FSB?


The game is on in HD on the CBC, so it's not a matter of the HD truck not being there. Was Comcast not willing to pony up the cash?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13689477
> 
> 
> Has Comcast shown *any* Sharks games in HD since it took over from FSB?
> 
> 
> The game is on in HD on the CBC, so it's not a matter of the HD truck not being there. Was Comcast not willing to pony up the cash?



in general, CSNBA (and fmrly FSNBA) gives most road games (of any local team) the SD shaft. someone else can explain the economics.


----------



## NeoChaos

 This post explains it. CSNBA has only one HD truck, and for the most part, they avoid having the truck travel outside the Bay Area (I would imagine due to travel costs).


And to answer john_o's question, so far they've shown the last regular season game against LA and all three home playoff games in HD. They can't use CBC's HD truck because, well, it belongs to CBC. CSN needs their own truck to be on site to do an HD broadcast.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13690811
> 
> 
> They can't use CBC's HD truck because, well, it belongs to CBC. CSN needs their own truck to be on site to do an HD broadcast.



Wrong. They can easily get the HD signal from the CBC via satellite. All they need is permission. But, it may cost money. Or, they may simply be to lazy to deal with it. In either case, it's CSN's decision not to carry it.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13692895
> 
> 
> Wrong. They can easily get the HD signal from the CBC via satellite. All they need is permission. But, it may cost money. Or, they may simply be to lazy to deal with it. In either case, it's CSN's decision not to carry it.



I watched Games 3 and 4 (most of 4 as I said earlier) on CBC-HD. Trust me, it was *horrible* 16:9 SD. Be glad you didn't see that crap.


Now if they are lucky (and I do hope so!) to win Game 7 and advance, they would play Dallas, which means road games are likely to be on TSN-HD in Canada. It's too bad for those without Starchoice that CSN-BA can't pick up their HD feeds. When TSN says it's HD, they mean it, not trying to pass off 16:9 SD as HD.


As far CSN-BA HD's capability, each year they have done more road regular season games in HD. There were a few this year vs. Anaheim, LA, and I think Phoenix. That's about it though and that's not going to change.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikemyHT* /forum/post/13684883
> 
> 
> Earlier posts in this thread about the new channels being broadcast on the same bands as old channels got me curious so tonight I went channel by channel looking at the MHz band on each of the HD channels in our lineup. So for anyone else in Alameda who was curious, here's what our channel bandwidth looks like:
> 
> *Band:* *Channels*
> 
> 111 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS
> 
> 201 MHz: 734 A&E, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz
> 
> 219 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC
> 
> 477 MHz: 736 Sci-Fi, 738 USA, 750 DISC
> 
> 537 MHz: 725 EPSN2, 737 TNT
> 
> 579 MHz: 722 VSGLF, 759 CNN, 769 AMC
> 
> 591 MHz: 706 KICU, 730 NFL
> 
> 603 MHz: 743 MTV
> 
> 681 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO
> 
> 711 MHz: 711 Kron, 785 SHO
> 
> 717 MHz: 751 APHD, 754 HDT, 758 HIST
> 
> 741 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS
> 
> 747 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 Max
> 
> 753 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS
> 
> 771 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW
> 
> 
> *sigh* Glad we get what we pay for... oh wait. No, we don't.



Interesting but this is going to be different for every head-end (I guess).


Just by chance I happened to notice that 751 Animal Planet was on 753Mhz, which stood out because I'm on a 750Mhz system... wonder if they can even stretch that to 771Mhz?


Also the worst compression I saw so far, which I posted the pictures of, was on TNT. Fwiw TNT has run some of the highest bit-rates in the past so it makes sense that it loses the most in re-compression...


I assume that getting rid of 40+ analog channels will be one of the biggest opportunities Comcast has to fix this situation, but unless they tell me that is coming this summer/fall or early next year at the latest, I'm probably going to be out looking at satellite dishes soon...


----------



## jzeisler

does anyone know if last night's sharks game was in HD on directTV? Is it only Comcast who's lame?


----------



## jkc95035

I have Comcast Basic Cable and have recently upgraded all my TVs to HD with QAM. Does anyone have a complete channel listing for the Redwood Shores area? My two TVs (one Sony and one Panasonic) came up with a different list of channels after an autoscan. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jzeisler* /forum/post/13693448
> 
> 
> does anyone know if last night's sharks game was in HD on directTV? Is it only Comcast who's lame?



people need to learn when to blame comcast and when not to. the game was not produced locally by CSNBA in HD. hows that comcast's fault (ignore the fact that they have an ownership stake in CSNBA).


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13690811
> 
> This post explains it. CSNBA has only one HD truck, and for the most part, they avoid having the truck travel outside the Bay Area (I would imagine due to travel costs).
> 
> 
> And to answer john_o's question, so far they've shown the last regular season game against LA and all three home playoff games in HD. They can't use CBC's HD truck because, well, it belongs to CBC. CSN needs their own truck to be on site to do an HD broadcast.



how does YES and NESN's trucks get to all the places the yanks and the redsox go? they show every game in HD, even road games.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkc95035* /forum/post/13694148
> 
> 
> I have Comcast Basic Cable and have recently upgraded all my TVs to HD with QAM. Does anyone have a complete channel listing for the Redwood Shores area? My two TVs (one Sony and one Panasonic) came up with a different list of channels after an autoscan. Thanks in advance.



FWIW, bear in mind that after a QAM autoscan for the non-PSIP stations the subchannel after the decimal point can vary between two TVs, while the basic channel number (before the decimal) should be the same. (I can even do a second autoscan on the same TV and get different subchannel numbers.) So one person's 97.1 might be 97.3 on your set.


----------



## NeoChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13694305
> 
> 
> how does YES and NESN's trucks get to all the places the yanks and the redsox go? they show every game in HD, even road games.



Because if this article is any indication, NESN and YES are putting a lot more effort in moving all their programming to HD than Comcast is with any of the CSN networks.


(I also wouldn't be surprised if both networks have an HD truck for each team they cover; e.g. NESN would have separate trucks for both the Red Sox and the Bruins).


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikemyHT* /forum/post/13684883
> 
> 
> Here's what our channel bandwidth looks like:
> 
> *Band:* *Channels*
> 
> 771 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW



So that (probably) explains why Benicia (and, presumably, Vallejo) had those two channels switched for a day or two when the new HD channels were added...


-- Don


----------



## JakiChan

So does complaining do any good? I mean it seems most of the HD channels I used to watch just look horrible now.


----------



## mds54

Comcast seems to be taking the line that most of us won't notice.

Is anyone else as insulted by that as I am???

I say it's time to *leave*.......


----------



## Keenan

The Chron picked up the AP story sfhub posted above today.


You know, it's the last 2 sentences of that article that will explain why companies like Comcast will continue to do what they are doing. Why should they do anything different?


----------



## mds54

Agreed. That killed the whole article for me.

How could that guy even say that???


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13694396
> 
> 
> FWIW, bear in mind that after a QAM autoscan for the non-PSIP stations the subchannel after the decimal point can vary between two TVs, while the basic channel number (before the decimal) should be the same. (I can even do a second autoscan on the same TV and get different subchannel numbers.) So one person's 97.1 might be 97.3 on your set.



If you autoscan on the same TV and get different subchannel #s it is likely the program (or PMT) IDs actually did change (ie stuff moved)


While the numbering algorithms differ between TVs, I've always found them to be deterministic.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13693411
> 
> 
> Also the worst compression I saw so far, which I posted the pictures of, was on TNT. Fwiw TNT has run some of the highest bit-rates in the past so it makes sense that it loses the most in re-compression...



TNT is unlikely to be the same type of PQ degradation being seen on the 3-pak channels.


First it is constantly 17.8-18.3 Mbps and second it is on a 2-pak channel. It shares with ESPN, which is also 17.8-18.3 Mbps.


I watched part of the Toronto game on TNT and it looked horrible. I watched the Boston game later on the same day and it looked very good.


I'll guess then that TNT PQ problems are not likely problems with Comcast-initiated re-compression for 3-pak, but somewhere else in the chain.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13694955
> 
> 
> TNT is unlikely to be the same type of PQ degradation being seen on the 3-pak channels.
> 
> 
> First it is constantly 17.8-18.3 Mbps and second it is on a 2-pak channel. It shares with ESPN, which is also 17.8-18.3 Mbps.
> 
> 
> I watched part of the Toronto game on TNT and it looked horrible. I watched the Boston game later on the same day and it looked very good.
> 
> 
> I'll guess then that TNT PQ problems are not likely problems with Comcast-initiated re-compression for 3-pak, but somewhere else in the chain.



it was TNT's problem, most people in the programming thread said the orlando game looked like crap, no matter who the provider.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13694636
> 
> 
> So does complaining do any good? I mean it seems most of the HD channels I used to watch just look horrible now.





Yes!!

Complain as much as you can. Via phone, e-mail, etc....


Customers need to make that extra effort and let Comcast know we are NOT happy and we are NOT getting what we are paying for.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13689511
> 
> 
> in general, CSNBA (and fmrly FSNBA) gives most road games (of any local team) the SD shaft. someone else can explain the economics.



It looks like the Sharks game will be on Versus HD (also owned by Comcast) Tuesday night.


Not sure if that makes anyone else feel better, but I'm sure as hell glad to be watching Tuesday's Sharks game in HD!


And yeah, go figure, it's a local game.


----------



## rsra13

Being a local playoff game, I wouldn't expect anything but HD.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13694893
> 
> 
> If you autoscan on the same TV and get different subchannel #s it is likely the program (or PMT) IDs actually did change (ie stuff moved)
> 
> 
> While the numbering algorithms differ between TVs, I've always found them to be deterministic.



Yes, most often the shifted program numbers (the part after the dash or period) are on VOD channels where the active program numbers change frequently--I presume that this happens whenever a different subscriber starts a viewing.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/13696045
> 
> 
> Being a local playoff game, I wouldn't expect anything but HD.



In today's HD/broadcast world, I wouldn't *expect* anything......


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13694955
> 
> 
> TNT is unlikely to be the same type of PQ degradation being seen on the 3-pak channels.
> 
> 
> First it is constantly 17.8-18.3 Mbps and second it is on a 2-pak channel. It shares with ESPN, which is also 17.8-18.3 Mbps.
> 
> 
> I watched part of the Toronto game on TNT and it looked horrible. I watched the Boston game later on the same day and it looked very good.
> 
> 
> I'll guess then that TNT PQ problems are not likely problems with Comcast-initiated re-compression for 3-pak, but somewhere else in the chain.



Except that it's packed differently for different markets.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13694261
> 
> 
> people need to learn when to blame comcast and when not to. the game was not produced locally by CSNBA in HD. hows that comcast's fault (ignore the fact that they have an ownership stake in CSNBA).



That fact can't be ignored. CSN's first name is _Comcast_.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13694305
> 
> 
> how does YES and NESN's trucks get to all the places the yanks and the redsox go? they show every game in HD, even road games.



You are contradicting yourself. On one hand you are saying it is not Comcast's fault. OTOH, you seem to be saying it is.


In any case, whenever a game that airs on CSN is originally produced in HD, but is broadcast in SD by CSN, it is CSN's fault. (barring any technical problem, of course.) It's just that simple.


Sure, the reason may be financial, as they may not want to pay for the HD feed, if payment is required. But, it is still their decision, and thus, their fault.


I would be surprised if any payment is required, though. I would imagine that the teams and their broadcasters would have reciprocal agreements to share each others' feeds. If they don't, they are poor businessmen. Huge sums of money would be saved that way.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/13695693
> 
> 
> It looks like the Sharks game will be on Versus HD (also owned by Comcast) Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> Not sure if that makes anyone else feel better, but I'm sure as hell glad to be watching Tuesday's Sharks game in HD!
> 
> 
> And yeah, go figure, it's a local game.



The game will be on *CSN-BA HD*.
http://sharks.nhl.com/index.html 




If it's on Versus HD, it's probably just the CBC-HD crappy 16:9 SD feed, and might be blacked out locally because the game is on CSN-BA HD.


What's better than HD is seeing it live and in person, and I'll be there, hopefully with tears of joy at the end not tears of sadness, followed by anger and rioting.


----------



## john_o

Looks like the CBC HD truck is in San Jose, so it should be true HD on Tuesday.


The Calgary fans are not amused by the 16:9 SD either:

http://forum.calgarypuck.com/showthr...=47385&page=18 


It *is* sad that the NHL hasn't forced every team to house HD gear.


----------



## john_o

Here's the link to the Chronicle page on the AP wire story.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...sn=001&sc=1000 


Sure would be interesting to see everyone jump over and leave a comment on how different things are here in CA.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13696961
> 
> 
> Looks like the CBC HD truck is in San Jose, so it should be true HD on Tuesday.



Great. So locally on CSN-BA HD, or nationally on Versus HD, or in Canada on CBC-HD, people will get see either the Sharks finally put out the Flames or perhaps one of the biggest heart breakers in recent Bay Area Sports history (At least the biggest heart breaker in Sharks history that's for sure), in crystal clear high definition. Niiice.











GO SHARKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkc95035




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13696249
> 
> 
> Yes, most often the shifted program numbers (the part after the dash or period) are on VOD channels where the active program numbers change frequently--I presume that this happens whenever a different subscriber starts a viewing.



Is there a list of known channels that doesn't shift? I know like 2.1 is FoxHD, 5.1 is CBS-HD, etc. But I saw a bunch of other channels and don't know what they are exactly.


----------



## TPeterson

Check here for your ZIP code.


The ones you mentioned are virtual channel numbers obtained from the data in the broadcast stream and have nothing to do with the actual rf channel and subchannel/program numbers. On the Silicondust website you'll see what their owners have scanned in your locale.


But they all shift from time to time, whenever Comcast has an urge.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13696555
> 
> 
> Except that it's packed differently for different markets.



Huh? We are talking about our market right? I only have access to the stream from my head-end, which is likely the same stream you are seeing. Wouldn't be able to comment on compression of TNT for other markets.


In our market it doesn't appear to be re-compressed. The tell tale signs aren't there. The re-compressed channels end up around 12-13Mbps, sometimes up to 15Mbps if there is spare bandwidth.


TNT is consistantly 17.8-18.3Mbps.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13686323
> 
> 
> In 94087 around Las Palmas Park, and still no new channels yet. Interestingly, I get NBC11 on physical channel 110-1 and 110-3 (around 710 MHz) as well as on 33-1. Cable modem downstream is at 705 MHz. I have fingers crossed for so long that they are starting to hurt...



I just checked my modem. I'm at 705 MHz as well. I also got a door hanger today saying that they will be doing work in my neighborhood to bring their Advanced Fiber Optic Network to my neighborhood, but it did not indicate any start date or estimated completion date. All it said is to expect disruptions to my cable and internet service between 7:30AM and 4:30PM, which doesn't affect me because I'm at work during that time. Can anyone comment on how long after receiving a similar notice they received new HD channels?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13697002
> 
> 
> Great. So locally on CSN-BA HD, or nationally on Versus HD, or in Canada on CBC-HD, people will get see either the Sharks finally put out the Flames or perhaps one of the biggest heart breakers in recent Bay Area Sports history (At least the biggest heart breaker in Sharks history that's for sure), in crystal clear high definition. Niiice.



The ZAP TV guide is currently listing the HD Sharks game on Versus,

and the HD SF Giants game on CSN-BA.


----------



## jkc95035




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13697389
> 
> 
> The ones you mentioned are virtual channel numbers obtained from the data in the broadcast stream and have nothing to do with the actual rf channel and subchannel/program numbers. On the Silicondust website you'll see what their owners have scanned in your locale.
> 
> 
> But they all shift from time to time, whenever Comcast has an urge.



Great! Thanks. That helps a lot.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13697455
> 
> 
> Huh? We are talking about our market right? I only have access to the stream from my head-end, which is likely the same stream you are seeing. Wouldn't be able to comment on compression of TNT for other markets.
> 
> 
> In our market it doesn't appear to be re-compressed. The tell tale signs aren't there. The re-compressed channels end up around 12-13Mbps, sometimes up to 15Mbps if there is spare bandwidth.
> 
> 
> TNT is consistantly 17.8-18.3Mbps.



I mean they are packed differently on different head-ends.


TNT is on 489mhz here for example, in that list posted a few pages back it was 537mhz.



> Quote:
> Band: Channels
> 
> 111 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS
> 
> 201 MHz: 734 A&E, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz
> 
> 219 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC
> 
> 477 MHz: 736 Sci-Fi, 738 USA, 750 DISC
> 
> 537 MHz: 725 EPSN2, 737 TNT
> 
> 579 MHz: 722 VSGLF, 759 CNN, 769 AMC
> 
> 591 MHz: 706 KICU, 730 NFL
> 
> 603 MHz: 743 MTV
> 
> 681 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO
> 
> 711 MHz: 711 Kron, 785 SHO
> 
> 717 MHz: 751 APHD, 754 HDT, 758 HIST
> 
> 741 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS
> 
> 747 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 Max
> 
> 753 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS
> 
> 771 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13697876
> 
> 
> I mean they are packed differently on different head-ends.
> 
> 
> TNT is on 489mhz here for example, in that list posted a few pages back it was 537mhz.



They are laid out differently on various head-ends. I don't believe they are *packed* differently after the recent change.


All the lists I've seen since the change have the same 2-pak and 3-pak grouping, including the one you quoted.


If you've determined that your TNT is packed as 3-pak then I'd be interested to see what they decided the other 2 channels should be. I was under the impression the 3-pak grouping was determined/mandated by corporate.


If your TNT isn't 3-pak then I don't see why they would go through the effort of obtaining a re-compressed version of TNT for 2-pak distribution when other head-ends are using the full version.


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilikemyHT* /forum/post/13684883
> 
> 
> Earlier posts in this thread about the new channels being broadcast on the same bands as old channels got me curious so tonight I went channel by channel looking at the MHz band on each of the HD channels in our lineup. So for anyone else in Alameda who was curious, here's what our channel bandwidth looks like:
> 
> *Band:* *Channels*
> 
> 111 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS
> 
> 201 MHz: 734 A&E, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz
> 
> 219 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC
> 
> 477 MHz: 736 Sci-Fi, 738 USA, 750 DISC
> 
> 537 MHz: 725 EPSN2, 737 TNT
> 
> 579 MHz: 722 VSGLF, 759 CNN, 769 AMC
> 
> 591 MHz: 706 KICU, 730 NFL
> 
> 603 MHz: 743 MTV
> 
> 681 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO
> 
> 711 MHz: 711 Kron, 785 SHO
> 
> 717 MHz: 751 APHD, 754 HDT, 758 HIST
> 
> 741 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS
> 
> 747 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 Max
> 
> 753 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS
> 
> 771 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW
> 
> 
> *sigh* Glad we get what we pay for... oh wait. No, we don't.



Here in San Francisco (94110 / The Mission):


609 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW

735 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS

741 MHz: 751 APL, 754 HDT, 758 HIST

747 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS

753 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS

759 MHz: 704 KRON, 785 SHO

765 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 MAX

771 MHz: 725 ESPN2, 737 TNT

795 MHz: 743 MTV

801 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC

807 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO

819 MHz: 706 KCIU, 730 NFL

825 MHz: 722 GOLF/VS, 759 CNN, 769 AMC

831 MHz: 734 AETV, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz

837 MHz: 736 SCIFI, 738 USA, 750 DSC


So it looks like the same groupings, but in different 6 MHz blocks.


Why don't they put SciFi in with MTV?


I saw some incredibly bad artifacts, macroblocking and frame drops during a concert on MOJO. Worse that BSG on Friday, if that was possible... Pans and the spotlights were disasters, so maybe that's why MTV gets its own?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13698593
> 
> 
> Why don't they put SciFi in with MTV?



You don't see it with your STB, but there is another stream being broadcast with MTV. I'm projecting what I see on my head-end to yours.


----------



## walk

Here's mine, yes it looks like same groupings, different freqs.


747 MHz: 703 NBC, 712 CW

555 MHz: 702 Fox, 705 CBS

753 MHz: 751 APL, 754 HDT, 758 HIST

219 MHz: 724 ESPN, 735 TBS

717 MHz: 707 ABC, 709 PBS

741 MHz: 704 KRON, 785 SHO

711 MHz: 752 TLC, 770 HBO, 792 MAX

489 MHz: 725 ESPN2, 737 TNT

651 MHz: 743 MTV

693 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOOD, 757 NGC

681 MHz: 720 CSN, 740 MOJO

273 MHz: 706 KCIU, 730 NFL

261 MHz: 722 GOLF/VS, 759 CNN, 769 AMC

369 MHz: 734 AETV, 746 HGTV, 780 Starz

201 MHz: 736 SCIFI, 738 USA, 750 DSC


There's also HD VOD which is likely on the MHD channel.


Another question though, you have a lot of channels above 800Mhz (obviously on a 860+ head) while I'm on a 750mhz (which maxes at 753Mhz apparently..) Obviously there is PLENTY of room to have NO 3-packs on a 860+ system, wonder why they aren't doing it?? For that matter, is there really not enough room on a 750mhz system to avoid it? I mean there's only 15 channels being used for ALL High-Def channels...










There's 6 HD channels that are 3-packed. So they only need 3 lousy channels to avoid that. They don't have room (or can make room) for 3 stinking channels in the entire system?


----------



## walk

Not to mention, I haven't seen a single damn HD show on AMC yet. Just strech-o-vision crap.


----------



## jlee301

Here's how they have it setup in Union City:


111 MHz: 702 KTVUDT, 705 KPIXDT

201 MHz: 734 AETVHD, 746 HGTVD, 780 STRZHDP

219 MHz: 739 UHD, 747 FOODHD, 757 NGCHD

477 MHz: 736 SCIFIHD, 738 USAHD, 750 DSCHD

537 MHz: 725 ESPN2HD, 737 TNTHD

579 MHz: 722 GOLFVS, 759 CNNHD, 769 AMCHD

603 MHz: 743 MHDTV

711 MHz: 704 KRONDT2, 785 SHOWHDP

717 MHz: 751 APLHD, 754 HDT, 758 HSTRYHD

741 MHz: 724 ESPNHD, 735 TBSHD

747 MHz: 752 TLCHD, 770 HBOHDP, 792 MAXHDP

753 MHz: 707 KGOHD, 709 KQEDHD

771 MHz: 703 KNTVDT, 712 KBCWDT

783 MHz: 706 KICUDT, 730 NFLHD

795 MHz: 720 CSNHD, 740 MOJOHD


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13698853
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I haven't seen a single damn HD show on AMC yet. Just strech-o-vision crap.



They were airing Terminator 2 over the weekend. Look pretty good, was not stretched.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13692895
> 
> 
> Wrong. They can easily get the HD signal from the CBC via satellite. All they need is permission. But, it may cost money. Or, they may simply be to lazy to deal with it. In either case, it's CSN's decision not to carry it.



It's not that simple. There was a Giants game in LA a few years ago where they were having technical difficulties, so the Dodgers people were kind enough to share their feed. For half the game, we heard the Giants announcers over the Dodgers footage, and it was really off putting. There'd be some random closeup of somebody over and over again (probably because the Dodgers announcers were talking about the guy), but the Giants announcers would be talking about something else. Even worse, they'd be talking about something, and where you'd normally expect to then see what they were talking about, it never happened.


Maybe I'm in the wrong forum, but I'll gladly give up HD to get a coherent broadcast.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13699107
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm in the wrong forum, but I'll gladly give up HD to get a coherent broadcast.



ooo yeah no i definitely would have to go with HD. but point taken.


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13694810
> 
> 
> The Chron picked up the AP story sfhub posted above today.
> 
> 
> You know, it's the last 2 sentences of that article that will explain why companies like Comcast will continue to do what they are doing. Why should they do anything different?



I submitted the list of compressed channels to the article sfgate.com today since Comcast refused to do so in the article. Unfortunately the comments are pretty buried and I doubt they'll get back to the author, Chris Williams.


However, I found his AP email. Think it's worth sending him the compressed channel list and/or redirecting him here?

http://www.zoominfo.com/people/Willi..._16846222.aspx


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13699107
> 
> 
> It's not that simple. There was a Giants game in LA a few years ago where they were having technical difficulties, so the Dodgers people were kind enough to share their feed.



Actually, it _is_ that simple. The audio and video feeds are two different things. Often, when a game is carried on two channels simultaneously, they will share the video feed, but use different audio feeds. They will also insert their own commercials in the breaks and as well as scoreboard graphics. It is common practice, and quite easily done.


Do you really think there are two sets of cameras and video production facilities at every televised team sporting event?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13698833
> 
> 
> Obviously there is PLENTY of room to have NO 3-packs on a 860+ system, wonder why they aren't doing it?? For that matter, is there really not enough room on a 750mhz system to avoid it?



According to reports, corporate mandated the feeds come from HITS (trans-rated version) and the channels get 3-pak treatment.


That's one of my pet peaves too that Comcast goes to unpopular bandwidth saving methods before even maxing out their existing bandwidth. I mean why upgrade systems if you aren't going to use the bandwidth. 3-pak for 550 areas makes sense since the choice is lower PQ or no channel at all. For 750 and 860 there should be enough room for the trickling of channels we are getting. For 750, if they were to get 20 HD channels all at once, then I could understand the 3-pak.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/13699078
> 
> 
> snip..
> *795* MHz: 720 CSNHD, 740 MOJOHD



Ok look at this, you're obviously on a 860+ plant but they aren't even using anything above 800 like they are on that other guy's. Maybe I'm missing some key detail but it seems to me like there is plenty of room for all these new HD channels without compacting 3 into 1. In fact, it seems like we could have another 10-12 HD channels before they have to resort to 3-packing, at least on 860Mhz plants. Won't help me because I'm on 750 but ummmm...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13697670
> 
> 
> The ZAP TV guide is currently listing the HD Sharks game on Versus,
> 
> and the HD SF Giants game on CSN-BA.



The guide is wrong (they weren't expecting the series to go 7 I guess). The Comcast guide was wrong too as of last night.


Before the series the Sharks announced that if there was a Game 7, it would be on CSN-BA HD. The Sharks continue to report this as shown in the link I gave to the Sharks website.


Also, prior to the playoffs, CSN announced that any conflicts will be resolved in favor of the playoff team.


Giants won't be in HD tonight (in fact the Giants are moved to CSN-BA Plus), the Sharks will on CSN-BA HD.

*Additional proof (The CSN-BA site):
http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/index.jsp 


Clearly says Sharks/Flames Game 7 is in HD on CSN-BA.*


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13701869
> 
> 
> According to reports, corporate mandated the feeds come from HITS (trans-rated version) and the channels get 3-pak treatment.
> 
> 
> That's one of my pet peaves too that Comcast goes to unpopular bandwidth saving methods before even maxing out their existing bandwidth. I mean why upgrade systems if you aren't going to use the bandwidth. 3-pak for 550 areas makes sense since the choice is lower PQ or no channel at all. For 750 and 860 there should be enough room for the trickling of channels we are getting. For 750, if they were to get 20 HD channels all at once, then I could understand the 3-pak.



That would seem to indicate 3-pakking is a long term plan, and/or, they want the "excess" bandwidth for more of those "billions" of VOD viewings. They've already made the hardware/software investment for 3-pak, so I doubt they're going to scrap the idea any time soon. It also would seem to indicate they plan to keep quite a few, if not all, of the current analog lineup for quite some time.


And if I have my numbers right, for Comcast to offer their new DOCSIS 3.0 internet they'll three to four 6MHz slots.


It all boils down to where their priorities are and HD doesn't make a lot of money, while internet, VOD and phone probably do.


----------



## AndyN

So this crappy quality is likely going to be forever?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyN* /forum/post/13703420
> 
> 
> So this crappy quality is likely going to be forever?



There's no way to give a definitive answer to that, only Comcast can answer that question. All we can do is look at the variables that we can see and make a somewhat educated guess.


My guess is, that it will be used for a long time, maybe even as a precursor to going MPEG4. Fitting 3 MPEG4 channels per QAM shouldn't effect quality. Problem with that scenario is that since subs have already been used to 3-pak MPEG2 quality the idea of "pakking" 5-7 MPEG4 channels per QAM has to be an attractive solution to Comcast. Get the subs happy now with sub-par MPEG2 quality and when MPEG4 comes along just retain that same quality, but with much more bandwidth available.


----------



## montyward

I was recently upgraded on April 15th, just in time to get the new channels. I'm very disappointed in the PQ since the upgrade. There are just so many artifacts on TBS, HDT, DSCHD and others and the quality is low. I switched to cable from Dish Network not long ago and was impressed by the few HD channels I got before the "upgrade." Now, its just okay, certainly nice to have more channels but its missing the wow factor. I can't wait for the HDPC from DirecTV so I can ditch cable. I've already made an investment in the Digital Cable Tuners and extenders and I love the setup, but if they make the same setup available for DirecTV, I'll be out of here.


----------



## john_o

So I'm looking at the DirecTV HD packages and am curious as to CSN-BA vs the old FSN-BA.


Q #1: Is FSN-BA gone entirely, and replaced with CSN-BA? Or is that just on Comcast?


Q #2: I don't see any HD version of any Bay Area sports network on DirecTV. Is that covered by NHL Center Ice?


Q #3: I notice that DirecTV carries a couple of Comcast Sports Net channels. Is this list just not up do date? Or does CSN West cover the Bay Area?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13703779
> 
> 
> There's no way to give a definitive answer to that, only Comcast can answer that question. All we can do is look at the variables that we can see and make a somewhat educated guess.
> 
> 
> My guess is, that it will be used for a long time, maybe even as a precursor to going MPEG4. Fitting 3 MPEG4 channels per QAM shouldn't effect quality. Problem with that scenario is that since subs have already been used to 3-pak MPEG2 quality the idea of "pakking" 5-7 MPEG4 channels per QAM has to be an attractive solution to Comcast. Get the subs happy now with sub-par MPEG2 quality and when MPEG4 comes along just retain that same quality, but with much more bandwidth available.



I've been doing MPEG encoding for a number of years and what we're seeing is re-encoding of an MPEG stream which means that minor artifacts get turned into macro blocks when re-compressed. I was reminded of that yesterday even with MPEG-4 compression when the software I got with a new little 1080p hybrid I just bought re-compressed the original footage (rather than copying it) and turned minor artifacts into macro blocks. Last night I watch an OnDemand Encore HD movie and it was fine and it was even an action film whereas the Showtime HD OnDemand version of Casino Royale I watched a week ago was awful.


I still don't have Sci-Fi HD and today is D-Day for Comcast to let me know what's up and they haven't yet so I'm calling. I certainly won't pay extra for a re-compressed channel with bad artifacts but I think charging for Sci-Fi like it is a premium is absurd and besides the tech insisted I should be receiving it with the package I have.


Yes definitely with MPEG-4 compression you could do good picture quality with 3 channels in one slot. But Comcast would have to replace boxes for that. Sort of short sighted as the this PQ issue has been widely reported and will cost them many new subscribers as well as old ones.


----------



## Cal1981

This was posted on Comcast.net's TV forum by a company rep in response to messages about the HD PQ concerns:

_HD picture quality is extremely important to our customers and to us. The majority of our HD programming continues to be provided through 2:1 encoding. We recently began using an advanced delivery system for some programming that allows three HD signals to use one 38 megabit channel. The advanced compression technologies we use in our network let us give customers more HD choices and higher picture quality on a bit-by-bit level, whether those signals are delivered in a 2:1 or 3:1 format. There are always adjustments that must be made when any company deploys new technologies, so we're fine-tuning the network to ensure we're delivering high quality HD signals through our newly deployed processes as well._


Anyone care to to comment?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13703994
> 
> 
> So I'm looking at the DirecTV HD packages and am curious as to CSN-BA vs the old FSN-BA.
> 
> 
> Q #1: Is FSN-BA gone entirely, and replaced with CSN-BA? Or is that just on Comcast?
> 
> 
> Q #2: I don't see any HD version of any Bay Area sports network on DirecTV. Is that covered by NHL Center Ice?
> 
> 
> Q #3: I notice that DirecTV carries a couple of Comcast Sports Net channels. Is this list just not up do date? Or does CSN West cover the Bay Area?



#1: FSN-BA is now CSN-BA both on Comcast cable and DirecTV.

#2: HD version of CSN-BA is on DirecTV at channel 654-1. Same programming as Comcast cable channel 720.

#3: List is probably not up to date. CSN West is not for BA but for southern Calif.


In future this is the thread for DirecTV BA related questions:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=615354 

Also this is a good forum for DirecTV:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## walk

Any time you re-compress something you are going to lose quality, and that includes going from MPEG2 to MPEG4 like the satellites do.


Problem is that Comcast is going from MPEG2 -to- MPEG2.


MPEG4 allows higher quality for the same bit-rate (it's more efficient) so you're going to lose more picture quality with Comcast than satellite.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13704191
> 
> 
> The advanced compression technologies we use in our network let us give customers more HD choices and higher picture quality *on a bit-by-bit level*, whether those signals are delivered in a 2:1 or 3:1 format.



What in the hell does this mean?


Not to mention... ahem... if they are 2:1 then you don't need to do ANY re-compression.










The only thing I can read into this is that MAYBE they can work on better rate-shaping algorithims so that if channel A doesn't need it's full 12.7 megabits (38 / 3) but Channel B needs more, it can borrow from Channel A temporarily...


Otherwise the only way this scheme will get better PQ is by using MPEG4, but that requires an whole system upgrade.


The only other method would be making room for all HD channels to be 2:1 (again) by i.e. moving more channels to digital (turning off analog).


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13704305
> 
> 
> Any time you re-compress something you are going to lose quality, and that includes going from MPEG2 to MPEG4 like the satellites do.
> 
> 
> Problem is that Comcast is going from MPEG2 -to- MPEG2.
> 
> 
> MPEG4 allows higher quality for the same bit-rate (it's more efficient) so you're going to lose more picture quality with Comcast than satellite.



Not necessarily but then Comcast isn't going to do it the way you won't lose quality.







You won't lose quality at least noticeable quality often if you are recompressing at *higher* bitrate than the original.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13704329
> 
> 
> What in the hell does this mean?
> 
> 
> Not to mention... ahem... if they are 2:1 then you don't need to do ANY re-compression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can read into this is that MAYBE they can work on better rate-shaping algorithims so that if channel A doesn't need it's full 12.7 megabits (38 / 3) but Channel B needs more, it can borrow from Channel A temporarily...
> 
> 
> Otherwise the only way this scheme will get better PQ is by using MPEG4, but that requires an whole system upgrade.
> 
> 
> The only other method would be making room for all HD channels to be 2:1 (again) by i.e. moving more channels to digital (turning off analog).



Pretty sure what he means is that legacy HD channels are re-modulated from their 6MHz 19.38mpbs data stream to 256QAM at 3MHz data stream. It's get technical, and I don't really have an exacting knowledge of it, but re-modulating to 256QAM does not lose any data as OTA signals require more "payload"(?) space, hence the 1 OTA per 6MHz and 2 QAM channels per 6MHz. Cable, by virtue of being a closed, wired system, is not as susceptible to signal interference and degradation as OTA is.


At least, I think that's how it works.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13704191
> 
> 
> This was posted on Comcast.net's TV forum by a company rep in response to messages about the HD PQ concerns..........
> 
> Anyone care to to comment?



Sure.....it's called Corporate PR BS


----------



## Tom Koegel

Watched a bit of the AMC-HD broadcast of Ferris Bueller's Day Off last night, and the famous parade scene (where Ferris jumps into the middle of a Germanic Heritage Day parade and sings Danke Schoen and Twist and Shout) was just horrendous. On my two sets (I ran up and downstairs to compare), the problem manifested as what I call "dropped frames"--a stutter in the image indicating lost information, such that a moving object does not move smoothly across the frame but instead hops across--almost a strobe effect. This seemed prevalent particularly whenever it was trying to capture a lot of lateral movement (as in the various dance sequences in the scene). This effect is completely unacceptable to me, but other family members don't seem to care that much (although, if asked, they will admit to noticing it).


For those complaining about the AMC-HD program content, Ferris Bueller was in genuine 16:9 HD. It was one of their evening premier broadcasts--part of some kind of April series--so maybe the non-prime-time stuff is not as well handled/prepared. They are running the "25th Anniversary presentation" of War Games tonight--I presume the presentation will be similarly good (bandwidth constraints notwithstanding).


Am still interested in hearing whether "dropped frames" is the right way to describe the bandwidth problem.


----------



## Keenan

The KPIX report on 3-pak'ing is up at their website.

http://cbs5.com/consumer/hdtv.cable.....2.705405.html


----------



## fender4645

I love this part of the article:



> Quote:
> And there are other reasons a high-definition picture can appear subpar: The source image might not have been recorded in HD, or the television's settings, the viewing angle and even the ambient lighting in the room could be the cause.



So maybe if I sit on the other side of the couch, the macroblocking will go away...


----------



## Brian Conrad

BTW I call Comcast again today and again the tech confirmed with my package I am supposed to get Sci-Fi HD. I am not supposed to get AMC-HD or CNN-HD the ones that come up "Not Authorized." They're sending someone out.


----------



## gtree10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13704208
> 
> 
> #3: List is probably not up to date. CSN West is not for BA but for southern Calif.



CSN West is in the Central California area (mainly for the Sacramento Kings).


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13697002
> 
> 
> Great. So locally on CSN-BA HD, or nationally on Versus HD, or in Canada on CBC-HD, people will get see either the Sharks finally put out the Flames or perhaps one of the biggest heart breakers in recent Bay Area Sports history (At least the biggest heart breaker in Sharks history that's for sure), in crystal clear high definition. Niiice.



Actually, the Bay Area has been able to watch the Sharks choke in HD for a few years now. Weren't the last two seasons' playoffs also in HD?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13705285
> 
> 
> I love this part of the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe if I sit on the other side of the couch, the macroblocking will go away...



Yep, if you sit _behind_ the TV the picture is actually better.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13704984
> 
> 
> Watched a bit of the AMC-HD broadcast of Ferris Bueller's Day Off last night, and the famous parade scene (where Ferris jumps into the middle of a Germanic Heritage Day parade and sings Danke Schoen and Twist and Shout) was just horrendous. On my two sets (I ran up and downstairs to compare), the problem manifested as what I call "dropped frames"--a stutter in the image indicating lost information, such that a moving object does not move smoothly across the frame but instead hops across--almost a strobe effect. This seemed prevalent particularly whenever it was trying to capture a lot of lateral movement (as in the various dance sequences in the scene). This effect is completely unacceptable to me, but other family members don't seem to care that much (although, if asked, they will admit to noticing it).
> 
> 
> For those complaining about the AMC-HD program content, Ferris Bueller was in genuine 16:9 HD. It was one of their evening premier broadcasts--part of some kind of April series--so maybe the non-prime-time stuff is not as well handled/prepared. They are running the "25th Anniversary presentation" of War Games tonight--I presume the presentation will be similarly good (bandwidth constraints notwithstanding).
> 
> 
> Am still interested in hearing whether "dropped frames" is the right way to describe the bandwidth problem.



Yes, we saw that during Battlestar Galactica as well. I didn't see Ferris Beuller but I did catch some of T2 in "real" HD - which actually looked OK. Right before I wrote that (angry) note about AMC they were showing one of my favorite old films "Stir Crazy" in crap-o-vision...


and no sorry, "War Games" is also in Suck-o-vision.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13703196
> 
> 
> They've already made the hardware/software investment for 3-pak, so I doubt they're going to scrap the idea any time soon. It also would seem to indicate they plan to keep quite a few, if not all, of the current analog lineup for quite some time.



It may be what you suggested or it might not, but I don't think they have made a major hardware/software investment for 3-pak at this stage. From what I have read, that was one of the reasons they mandated feeds come from HITS so they could have one location in Colorado doing all the trans-rating for the rest of the Comcast areas, instead of placing that equipment locally.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13700635
> 
> 
> Actually, it _is_ that simple. The audio and video feeds are two different things. Often, when a game is carried on two channels simultaneously, they will share the video feed, but use different audio feeds. They will also insert their own commercials in the breaks and as well as scoreboard graphics. It is common practice, and quite easily done.
> 
> 
> Do you really think there are two sets of cameras and video production facilities at every televised team sporting event?



Yes.










Well, I know that the local Giants broadcasts always have their own cameras and production crew. And I know that the local Warriors broadcasts always do as well. But you got me; I don't know what every single sports team does. And I don't really care. Did you actually read what I wrote? There's a reason that they have their own cameras/crews. To you, HD might be the most important thing in the world, but it's not the only factor in a quality sports broadcast.


As an aside, and this is not directed at anybody in particular, I think this forum loses sight of reality a lot. I mean, I'm in here bitching with the best of them about the state of HD, but things do get blown out of proportion here. An outsider reading this forum might think that we'd all be happier watching an HD test signal than watching quality programming in SD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13704191
> 
> 
> This was posted on Comcast.net's TV forum by a company rep in response to messages about the HD PQ concerns:
> 
> _HD picture quality is extremely important to our customers and to us. *The majority of our HD programming continues to be provided through 2:1 encoding.*_
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyone care to to comment?



Untrue, 18 channels are 3-pak, 17 channels are 2-pak. Majority of HD channels are degraded 3:1.


Of the 17 2-pak channels 8 of them must stay 2-pak (we're using 2-pak as a synonym for not degraded, but it isn't strictly accurate) because of FCC regulations on degrading broadcast locals.


Total # of HD channels - 35

Total # eligible for 3-pak - 27

# of channels gone 3-pak - 18


So 66% of the channels that could be 3-pak, are 3-pak.


Only 33% of channels under Comcast control are 2-pak.


The good news is we have space for 9 more HD channels (using 3-pak). The bad news is adding them will degrade the quality of your existing channels. The sad news is 750 and 860 have spare bandwidth sitting idle while PQ is degraded.

2-pak
_1) KQED

2) KGO

3) FOX

4) CBS

5) CW

6) NBC

7) KRON

8) KICU_

9) SHO

10) NFL

11) MTV

12) CSN

13) MOJO

14) TBS

15) ESPN

16) ESPN2

17) TNT

3-pak

1) AETV

2) HGTV

3) STRZ

4) HBO

5) MAX

6) TLC

7) GOLFVS

8) CNN

9) AMC

10) DISC

11) USA

12) SCIFI

13) UNIV

14) NGC

15) FOOD

16) HDT

17) HIST

18) APL


----------



## walk

Well, they could at least be smarter about it, by swapping channels that are either 720p and/or not fulltime real-HD, OUT of 2:1 and swapping with something that IS 1080i/fulltime HD.


For example, channels that are fulltime 24/7 always REAL HD:

MOJO

HDT

UHD

MHD

CSN (when on)

yet HDT and UHD are 3-packed! HDT for cryin out loud!











Channels that are 1080i and have a good portion (more than 1/3?) of real HD:

HBO

SHO

Starz

MAX

SCIFI

DISC

AETV

HGTV

HIST

APL

TLC ?

FOOD ?

yet only SHO is NOT 3-packed... (gee I'm glad I don't pay for HBO any more)



Channels that are 720p:

ESPN

ESPN2

NGC

yet ESPN1/2 are 2-packed!



Channels that are (apprently) RARELY in real HD:

TBS

TNT

USA

AMC

CNN

yet TBS and TNT are 2-packed.


----------



## Dospac

So, if you don't have an HD feed for an away game, why not broadcast the SD local coverage on CSN or CSN+ and broadcast the original HD production from the away team's crew in HD on CSN-HD?


The PQ nuts can watch HD and use the radio if need be and others can watch in SD and listen to their favorite announcers.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13707427
> 
> 
> Well, they could at least be smarter about it, by swapping channels that are either 720p and/or not fulltime real-HD, OUT of 2:1 and swapping with something that IS 1080i/fulltime HD.



A large part of the problem is that these channels are not packaged for Comcast systems alone, these 3-pak groupings are sold by Comcast to other cable companies, possibly cablcos that don't have carriage rights for some of the channels were they to be grouped a bit more intelligently.


It could also be that their faith in the equipment/software that does the compression/packing is overriding the reality of the end product.


My bet would be that creating marketable packages is the ultimate decision maker as to what gets packed with what.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13705448
> 
> 
> Actually, the Bay Area has been able to watch the Sharks choke in HD for a few years now. Weren't the last two seasons' playoffs also in HD?



Yes, but no choke tonight. SHARKS WIN!!!!!!!!! What a game, was a blast being there!


----------



## jl7676

Sorry to harp on this, but I still haven't found NBC's HD channel.


Does anyone have a Sony XBR2 TV with Comcast's basic extended cable without a cable box in FREMONT? I've done a complete rescan and went through all the channels and don't see it at all.


My HD channels so far are numbers like..


5.1 for CBS

7.1 for ABC

2.1 for fox

9.1 for KQED.


NBC used to be 116.1. Does anyone else's channel numbers look like mine?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13707708
> 
> 
> Yes, but no choke tonight. SHARKS WIN!!!!!!!!! What a game, was a blast being there!



Wow, you were there? Outstanding! The HD broadcast was good and Hann and Remenda were excellent. There was some bad officiating last night that Remenda was very vocal about. It was nice to see Jeremy Roenick come up big. A lot of folks forget that, in his prime, JR was a great player and goal scorer for the Chicago Blackhawks for a lot of years. His philosophy of always putting the puck on net is something that the Sharks need more of. His second goal, when he picked up his own rebound and top shelved it was a classic.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13707427
> 
> 
> Well, they could at least be smarter about it, by swapping channels that are either 720p and/or not fulltime real-HD, OUT of 2:1 and swapping with something that IS 1080i/fulltime HD.
> 
> ...
> 
> Channels that are 720p:
> 
> ESPN
> 
> ESPN2
> 
> NGC
> 
> yet ESPN1/2 are 2-packed!
> 
> 
> Channels that are (apprently) RARELY in real HD:
> 
> TBS
> 
> TNT
> 
> USA
> 
> AMC
> 
> CNN
> 
> yet TBS and TNT are 2-packed.



Being 720p does not in and of itself guarantee lower bandwidth requirements than 1080i. The content type is just as important. ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, and TBS often carry sports programming which are usually the most demanding for bandwidth (and also the most watched), regardless of whether they are 720p or 1080i.


I do agree that some of their choices for 3-pak are not well thought out in terms of how much real HD content is being affected. The channels you mentioned fit that criteria.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13707833
> 
> 
> Sorry to harp on this, but I still haven't found NBC's HD channel.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Sony XBR2 TV with Comcast's basic extended cable without a cable box in FREMONT? I've done a complete rescan and went through all the channels and don't see it at all.
> 
> 
> My HD channels so far are numbers like..
> 
> 
> 5.1 for CBS
> 
> 7.1 for ABC
> 
> 2.1 for fox
> 
> 9.1 for KQED.
> 
> 
> NBC used to be 116.1. Does anyone else's channel numbers look like mine?



NBC is usually packaged with CW (after the 3-pak reorg) On my system, that is ch92. If you know someone with a cable box, you can go in the diagnostic screen and see what frequency it is using and get the channel # from there.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13706520
> 
> 
> An outsider reading this forum might think that we'd all be happier watching an HD test signal than watching quality programming in SD.



As long as they don't pack it 3 per channel, sure.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13707708
> 
> 
> Yes, but no choke tonight. SHARKS WIN!!!!!!!!! What a game, was a blast being there!



Yay! It was nice to see them come back after Nolan's bogus boot-in.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13707833
> 
> 
> Sorry to harp on this, but I still haven't found NBC's HD channel.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Sony XBR2 TV with Comcast's basic extended cable without a cable box in FREMONT? I've done a complete rescan and went through all the channels and don't see it at all.
> 
> 
> My HD channels so far are numbers like..
> 
> 
> 5.1 for CBS
> 
> 7.1 for ABC
> 
> 2.1 for fox
> 
> 9.1 for KQED.
> 
> 
> NBC used to be 116.1. Does anyone else's channel numbers look like mine?



It just shows up as 11.1 on both of my Panasonic TV's.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13707833
> 
> 
> Sorry to harp on this, but I still haven't found NBC's HD channel.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a Sony XBR2 TV with Comcast's basic extended cable without a cable box in FREMONT? I've done a complete rescan and went through all the channels and don't see it at all.
> 
> 
> My HD channels so far are numbers like..
> 
> 
> 5.1 for CBS
> 
> 7.1 for ABC
> 
> 2.1 for fox
> 
> 9.1 for KQED.
> 
> 
> NBC used to be 116.1. Does anyone else's channel numbers look like mine?



You can go here, enter your zip code, and look at the available QAM channels starting at about the middle of the page:

http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 


It will tell you the physical channel numbers.


----------



## walk

KNTV/NBC11 is 116 or 113.something on my Sony

I think it's 116.3 right now though they like to change it.

Hell they might have changed it since the last time I re-(re-re-re)scanned the channels about 2 weeks ago..


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13709500
> 
> 
> Being 720p does not in and of itself guarantee lower bandwidth requirements than 1080i. The content type is just as important. ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, and TBS often carry sports programming which are usually the most demanding for bandwidth (and also the most watched), regardless of whether they are 720p or 1080i.
> 
> 
> I do agree that some of their choices for 3-pak are not well thought out in terms of how much real HD content is being affected. The channels you mentioned fit that criteria.



This is true, however,


720p is about 55 megapixels/sec (uncompressed)


1080i is about 62 megapixels/sec


1080i is going to generally require more bits/sec.


TBS & TNT may carry live sports a few times a week but it seems like everything else is 90% standard-def. That seems like a real waste of a full 18mb/s channel. If they could come up with an intelligent dynamic rate-shaping system that allocated more bits for the real-HD live sports and less for the fuzz-o-vision... then they could 3-pack those channels and probably provide full PQ most of the time. (and then put something else in that 2-pack, something that's fulltime HD like HDT or UHD or....)


----------



## Fab2007

I've called & chatted (5 times in total) with Comcast CSR to find out the package I need to subscribe to in order to receive SCI-FI HD in Belmont, CA.


Despite the fact that that channel is in my Tivo lineup and there is clearly a signal (channel 736) that I am not authorized to receive -- every single time I have been told that Belmont, Ca doesn't receive that channel and my insistence in saying that I do receive that channel (although my cable cards are not authorized) has been met with rudeness and condescension.


Any advice?


Very frustrated!!!


Fabio


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13710490
> 
> 
> This is true, however,
> 
> 
> 720p is about 55 megapixels/sec (uncompressed)
> 
> 
> 1080i is about 62 megapixels/sec
> 
> 
> 1080i is going to generally require more bits/sec.



Only if you are comparing like to like material, like basketball on 720p ABC vs 1080i TNT.


CNN is 1080i. It requires less bandwidth to avoid artifacts than any 720p sports program.


The uncompressed bit rate does not directly translate to the compressed bitrate because you are introducing a compression step that does not necessarily have a direct relationship with the uncompressed bit rate.


I think if they must do 3-pak, the highest priority for *2*-pak should be the stations that do 100% HD content. After that I think they need to make a call what would affect their customers less. Arguments could be made that SciFi should have high priority for 2-pak. Similar arguments could be made that sports programming should have high priority for 2-pak. Sometimes it could be regional.


However that is not how Comcast corporate has decided to choose 3-pak. They are obviously using different criteria.


BTW this response felt like deja-vu








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13057996


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13710808
> 
> 
> However that is not how Comcast corporate has decided to choose 3-pak. They are obviously using different criteria.



Like how much money they can make. I have a feeling like many of the people in the tech oriented industries the guys at the top could not carry on an intelligent conversation about bitrates and encoding technologies. They only know how to talk to stock analysts. What knowledge they have is most likely cursory probably provided by technical director or VP they like (not necessary with accurate information). At that the TD or VP may even be shaking his head at the level incompetency at the top. But in America corporate incompetency seems to be rule rather than the exception.


----------



## Varmint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13710502
> 
> 
> I've called & chatted (5 times in total) with Comcast CSR to find out the package I need to subscribe to in order to receive SCI-FI HD in Belmont, CA.
> 
> 
> Despite the fact that that channel is in my Tivo lineup and there is clearly a signal (channel 736) that I am not authorized to receive -- every single time I have been told that Belmont, Ca doesn't receive that channel and my insistence in saying that I do receive that channel (although my cable cards are not authorized) has been met with rudeness and condescension.
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> Very frustrated!!!
> 
> 
> Fabio



Sorry I can't offer any advice about what to do but I can confirm that I get SCI-FI HD in Belmont, CA (across from Notre Dame elementary). I'm on the Digital Silver package + HDTV + HBO, nothing too unusual. All the new channels where a gray screen when tuned on our Tivo Series-3 prior to Apr 15, after that they just appeared. Strangely though, that is the one channel that is not shown in their TVPlanner guide web-site for my ZIP. Do you get Food HD, CNN HD, Animal Planet HD, etc?


-Kai


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Varmint* /forum/post/13713029
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't offer any advice about what to do but I can confirm that I get SCI-FI HD in Belmont, CA (across from Notre Dame elementary). I'm on the Digital Silver package + HDTV + HBO, nothing too unusual. All the new channels where a gray screen when tuned on our Tivo Series-3 prior to Apr 15, after that they just appeared. Strangely though, that is the one channel that is not shown in their TVPlanner guide web-site for my ZIP. Do you get Food HD, CNN HD, Animal Planet HD, etc?
> 
> 
> -Kai



I just had the Comcast guys here and it took them a long time to try to figure anything out. Their supervisor finally told them that since I don't have expanded cable I won't get those channels and shouldn't get most of the ones I have now.


To me that is a ridiculous extortion fee because I'm never going to watch those channels on expanded. It's time to move probably back to satellite. Comcast doesn't deserve my business nor anyones it is such a poorly run organization. The whole thing is a shell game. May they go bankrupt!


----------



## Fab2007

Kai


I receive the signal for Food HD, CNN HD, Animal Planet HD, but I can't watch them because by cable card is not enabled -- and, as long as they insist Belmont doesn't get those channels I can't see how they can enable it.


Agreed with the comment that Comcast is very poorly run.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Varmint* /forum/post/13713029
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't offer any advice about what to do but I can confirm that I get SCI-FI HD in Belmont, CA (across from Notre Dame elementary). I'm on the Digital Silver package + HDTV + HBO, nothing too unusual. All the new channels where a gray screen when tuned on our Tivo Series-3 prior to Apr 15, after that they just appeared. Strangely though, that is the one channel that is not shown in their TVPlanner guide web-site for my ZIP. Do you get Food HD, CNN HD, Animal Planet HD, etc?
> 
> 
> -Kai


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13713237
> 
> 
> Kai
> 
> 
> I receive the signal for Food HD, CNN HD, Animal Planet HD, but I can't watch them because by cable card is not enabled -- and, as long as they insist Belmont doesn't get those channels I can't see how they can enable it.
> 
> 
> Agreed with the comment that Comcast is very poorly run.



When I've had the unauthorized channel problem, I've gone down to my local Comcast office that has a demo TV and see if that gets the channel. They also should have a printed list showing each channel and what package you need to receive each channel customized for your locality. The CSR there at the office should be able to tell you which package is needed for the SCIFI HD channel. If you have the required package then get them to schedule a tech to come out.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The guy that was just here gave me a brochure that clearly outline how channel lineups for my area work. He said even it was out of date. It is dated 12/07. Did any of you get such a brochure? You'd think it would have been included in a recent bill or a special mailing.


----------



## Fab2007

There was no lineup in this month's bill -- the last updated one I got came when they added, among others, Discovery-HD.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13713692
> 
> 
> The guy that was just here gave me a brochure that clearly outline how channel lineups for my area work. He said even it was out of date. It is dated 12/07. Did any of you get such a brochure? You'd think it would have been included in a recent bill or a special mailing.


----------



## pappy97

Big news!!

http://sharks.nhl.com/team/app/?serv...ticleid=361468 


Sharks announce that locally the entire Sharks/Dallas Series will be in HD! *This includes road games on CSN-BA!!!!* If the series goes 7, you will see that two games are exclusive to Versus HD (Games 1 and 5), the rest on CSN-BA HD.


----------



## jl7676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13710454
> 
> 
> KNTV/NBC11 is 116 or 113.something on my Sony
> 
> I think it's 116.3 right now though they like to change it.
> 
> Hell they might have changed it since the last time I re-(re-re-re)scanned the channels about 2 weeks ago..



Yeah tried 116.3. Nothing. My Sony doesn't seem to scan all available channels. For example the old 116.1 for NBC HD wasn't found by the auto-scan. I found that channel on here. So frustrating. Are we not supposed to get HD channels under Basic Extended package? Should I just call comcast?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13715673
> 
> 
> Yeah tried 116.3. Nothing. My Sony doesn't seem to scan all available channels. For example the old 116.1 for NBC HD wasn't found by the auto-scan. I found that channel on here. So frustrating. Are we not supposed to get HD channels under Basic Extended package? Should I just call comcast?



I think clau posted that on his Samsung some channels wouldn't show up on an automatic scan but if you went direct to the channel through manual entry it would tune. I think he had one Samsung model where they fixed the scan problem in firmware but the other model they hadn't admitted the problem yet.


I'm sure your area has NBC on the cable lines or many people would be complaining. I think this is just a problem with the TV finding it in a scan.


As I mentioned earlier, if you know any neighbors or friends in the same area with a set top box, you find the frequency very fast and from that you can get the channel #.


----------



## OpieSF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CraigSharrow* /forum/post/13681233
> 
> 
> I agree that the PQ in the past month seems to have deteriorated. In the past I've had some success in "taking it to the top" by emailing my concerns to the *president of Comcast, Brian Roberts*.
> 
> 
> I've gotten a reply from one of his special assistants and some positive action in the past.
> 
> 
> I would strongly counsel anyone writing him (and actually hoping to get something accomplished) to clearly state the problem and the expectations, withing going into a rant or a rabid diatribe about what a horrible company they are. Rationality and reasonability gets results.
> 
> EMAIL: *[email protected]*



I took your advice and wrote a reasoned, informed memo to Mr. Roberts this past Saturday.


I received 2 emails Monday and have had the Comcast regional director's proxy calling me morning and night since with a fellow visiting me this evening taking signal measurements. I am not sure anything will be done re: 3-packs, but they are certainly interested in giving me some kind of resolution. The compression issue is being elevated tomorrow as my place tested out OK. I showed the tech on live USA HD compression artifacts during the broadcast of How to Lose a Guy in XX Days and he was stunned. I feel he left as a believer in getting it fixed.


I must say that I am very impressed with the response I have received thus far, even if my expectations are low. I'll keep you guys posted on how this pans out.


----------



## nikeykid

i'm actually surprised at all the attention this is getting; good to see mainstream media picking up on the story. comcast has to know when we are not pleased and we are not pleased right now. i pay a premium for their cable service so i want both quality AND quantity; i would expect nothing less from them.


----------



## plumeria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jl7676* /forum/post/13715673
> 
> 
> Yeah tried 116.3. Nothing. My Sony doesn't seem to scan all available channels. For example the old 116.1 for NBC HD wasn't found by the auto-scan. I found that channel on here. So frustrating. Are we not supposed to get HD channels under Basic Extended package? Should I just call comcast?



In Fremont as of this morning, NBC-HD is on 95-2.


hope this helps,


Peter


----------



## jl7676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plumeria* /forum/post/13716419
> 
> 
> In Fremont as of this morning, NBC-HD is on 95-2.
> 
> 
> hope this helps,
> 
> 
> Peter



Trying that right now, but it doesn't seem to be picking up a signal. Maybe it's not available at this hour. I'll try again during the daytime. Thanks though!


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OpieSF* /forum/post/13716200
> 
> 
> I took your advice and wrote a reasoned, informed memo to Mr. Roberts this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> I received 2 emails Monday and have had the Comcast regional director's proxy calling me morning and night since with a fellow visiting me this evening taking signal measurements. I am not sure anything will be done re: 3-packs, but they are certainly interested in giving me some kind of resolution. The compression issue is being elevated tomorrow as my place tested out OK. I showed the tech on live USA HD compression artifacts during the broadcast of How to Lose a Guy in XX Days and he was stunned. I feel he left as a believer in getting it fixed.
> 
> 
> I must say that I am very impressed with the response I have received thus far, even if my expectations are low. I'll keep you guys posted on how this pans out.



I wonder if Mr. Roberts knows how confused his organization is when it comes to their tier packages? The two Comcast guys who dropped by yesterday put on a whole "Laurel and Hardy" routine for me trying to figure out what was going on. It was hard for them to even get straight answers from their people and the more I think about the final answer they gave me still doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## hcady

What is up with the guide for next week? Starting monday KNTV NBC is messed up. The nite shows are delayed a couple of hours or so, duplicates in the listings. My Sony DVR has the same problem. Noticed it for several days now.

Any other area have the cable go out a little after midnite this morning? OK now.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OpieSF* /forum/post/13716200
> 
> 
> I took your advice and wrote a reasoned, informed memo to Mr. Roberts this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> I received 2 emails Monday and have had the Comcast regional director's proxy calling me morning and night since with a fellow visiting me this evening taking signal measurements. I am not sure anything will be done re: 3-packs, but they are certainly interested in giving me some kind of resolution. The compression issue is being elevated tomorrow as my place tested out OK. I showed the tech on live USA HD compression artifacts during the broadcast of How to Lose a Guy in XX Days and he was stunned. I feel he left as a believer in getting it fixed.
> 
> 
> I must say that I am very impressed with the response I have received thus far, even if my expectations are low. I'll keep you guys posted on how this pans out.



How were you able to obtain the e-mail of the President of Comcast?

I do have a few things to share with him regarding my service and HD

signals.

Thanks


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/13722146
> 
> 
> How were you able to obtain the e-mail of the President of Comcast?
> 
> I do have a few things to share with him regarding my service and HD
> 
> signals.
> 
> Thanks



The email address is pretty apparent in the post you are referring to.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13716200


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/13721008
> 
> 
> What is up with the guide for next week? Starting monday KNTV NBC is messed up. The nite shows are delayed a couple of hours or so, duplicates in the listings. My Sony DVR has the same problem. Noticed it for several days now.
> 
> Any other area have the cable go out a little after midnite this morning? OK now.



Don't know about the outage, but my KNTV NBC schedule is definitely messed up for tonight's prime time on my Sony DVR. The half hour slot at 9:30pm, which is 30 Rock, shows "No Listing". It wasn't this way on last week's schedule download, I assume something amiss in the latest. Obviously it is a system wide problem...


----------



## That Don Guy

Here are the HD frequencies in Benicia:


237 - Food, National Geog, UHD

555 - CBS, Fox

651 - ESPN2, TNT

693 - CW, NBC

711 - Cinemax, HBO, TLC

717 - KRON, Showtime

741 - ABC, PBS

747 - ESPN, TBS

753 - Animal Planet, HDT, History

771 - Comcast Sports, MOJO

795 - KICU, NFL

801 - MHD

807 - AMC, CNN, Golf/Versus

813 - A&E, HGTV, Starz

819 - Discover, Sci-Fi, USA


(Am I missing a channel? Is it that common to have one HD channel on its own frequency while the others are 2 and 3?)
*Edit: I just saw the post with the Alameda frequencies, and the channel pairings match, right down to MHD being on its own*


Pardon me for asking, but what does "HDT" (channel 754 where I am) stand for?


-- Don


----------



## walk

HDT is "Discovery *HD T*heater" - it's an all-high def channel with different programming than the main "Discovery" channel (and all the spinoffs, Discovery Kids, etc..) HDT used to be one of the best HD channels, now it's simply average at best.


----------



## wareagle

The "3-pack" HD channels in Seattle also match those in the Bay Area. We don't have AMC or CNN, so that packaging will probably come later. We just got one with Disney, ABC Family, and Science, which you don't seem to have yet.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13723345
> 
> 
> HDT used to be one of the best HD channels, now it's simply average at best.



One of the best? It _was_ _*the*_ reference, far as I'm concerned. When I first got my HD set (back when I was on a 550MHz system), it was the best damn thing on TV, period. What a shame...


----------



## mds54

Exactly.....HDT was the _show-off_ channel. Not anymore!

Now the best I can seem to find is KQED-HD.

Comcast has truely disgraced us.


----------



## TPeterson

CBS (KPIX-HD) has had the best HD picture in my experience and since Comcast isn't messing with the OTA video feeds that looks good on cable too.


BTW, I noticed something new this evening that may be of interest to those of you using clear QAM tuners in DTV sets (or equivalent) that have the ability to display the EPG info (aka EIT items) from PSIP data streams. Comcast--while still not having the PSIP virtual channel info straightened back out following the recent musical-chairs episode--has started to include EIT in the PSIP data! So, if your HDTV is equipped for it, you can check out the program guide information directly from the OTA HD stations on the cable.


----------



## GameGod

Is anybody else able to tune to the Tru TV channel? Its listed on the zap2it site for my zipcode (as channel 131), but the guide on the cable box doesn't have it. Is this channel available to anyone else?


Thanks.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13724530
> 
> 
> Exactly.....HDT was the _show-off_ channel. Not anymore!
> 
> Now the best I can seem to find is KQED-HD.
> 
> Comcast has truely disgraced us.



No.


They've disgraced _themselves_.


They've _insulted_ us.


----------



## dr1394

I confirm the same channel pairing (tripling) in Mountain View.


711.0 MHz - Food, National Geog, UHD

555.0 MHz - CBS, Fox

99.0 MHz - ESPN2, TNT

633.0 MHz - CW, NBC

219.0 MHz - Cinemax, HBO, TLC

717.0 MHz - KRON, Showtime

753.0 MHz - ABC, PBS

747.0 MHz - ESPN, TBS

741.0 MHz - Animal Planet, HDT, History

681.0 MHz - Comcast Sports, MOJO

525.0 MHz - KICU, NFL

651.0 MHz - MHD

225.0 MHz - AMC, CNN, Golf/Versus

201.0 MHz - A&E, HGTV, Starz

495.0 MHz - Discover, Sci-Fi, USA


Ron


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GameGod* /forum/post/13724748
> 
> 
> Is anybody else able to tune to the Tru TV channel? Its listed on the zap2it site for my zipcode (as channel 131), but the guide on the cable box doesn't have it. Is this channel available to anyone else?



Formerly known as CourtTV.


It's on analog here, Ch 65. Tells me that police car cameras will need to be upgraded to HD..


----------



## GameGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13725569
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CourtTV.
> 
> 
> It's on analog here, Ch 65. Tells me that police car cameras will need to be upgraded to HD..



Thanks, I found it on Ch 65. Looks like zap2it has it listed twice for my zipcode. Presumably at some point it will go digital and move to Ch 131.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13724588
> 
> 
> CBS (KPIX-HD) has had the best HD picture in my experience and since Comcast isn't messing with the OTA video feeds that looks good on cable too.
> 
> 
> BTW, I noticed something new this evening that may be of interest to those of you using clear QAM tuners in DTV sets (or equivalent) that have the ability to display the EPG info (aka EIT items) from PSIP data streams. Comcast--while still not having the PSIP virtual channel info straightened back out following the recent musical-chairs episode--has started to include EIT in the PSIP data! So, if your HDTV is equipped for it, you can check out the program guide information directly from the OTA HD stations on the cable.



My area has had EIT items for many months, maybe half a year. However they only include 12hrs. I think the OTA was at least 24 but I haven't checked in a while.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13716331
> 
> 
> i'm actually surprised at all the attention this is getting; good to see mainstream media picking up on the story. comcast has to know when we are not pleased and we are not pleased right now. i pay a premium for their cable service so i want both quality AND quantity; i would expect nothing less from them.



DirecTV is now running an ad making fun of cable for raising rates and trashing quality. They are striking now that the press is covering the story. This should result in a nice number of subs leaving Comcast for DirecTV.


Boy, if I was a Comcast shareholder, I would be p***ed.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13723345
> 
> 
> HDT is "Discovery *HD T*heater" - it's an all-high def channel with different programming than the main "Discovery" channel (and all the spinoffs, Discovery Kids, etc..) HDT used to be one of the best HD channels, now it's simply average at best.



Yeah, this is one of the most disappointing outgrowths of 3-packing. HDT used to be the channel you wanted to show off to folks; now it's passable but nothing to write home about.


I am of the opinion that some of the artifacting could be reduced if Comcast would convince their content providers to give them a more highly compressed signal to start with. If the content providers were taking their source material and compressing it once to ~12.7Mbps instead of providing an ~18Mbps signal which Comcast then recompresses, it might look better. This is entirely based on my own hobbyist experiences with digital video, namely that recompression tends to exacerbate existing compression artifacts. For example, if you had slight macroblocking after the first compression, the second compression will make that same macroblocking much worse.


It's a shame my only two options are Comcast and U-verse (my apartment building prohibits dishes, and besides I'm on the wrong side for line of sight). I wish Verizon would get its rear in gear in Oakland - I'd even get to keep my Series 3!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/13727815
> 
> 
> This should result in a nice number of subs leaving Comcast for DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Boy, if I was a Comcast shareholder, I would be p***ed.



Uhh...I doubt it. Yes, most of us are complaining about the pic quality but we are also like .000001% of the Comcast customer base. The average Joe probably wouldn't even notice the difference if they hadn't read about it in the paper. And I really don't think it's going to be enough to have a noticeable number of people switch over. I think for the average person, quantity is better than quality. D* has had more HD channels for a while now and yet Comcast is still raking in the profits. So if a noticeable number of people didn't switch for that, I don't think they're going to switch because the bitrate on some of their channels went from 17 to 12mbps.


----------



## mds54

I would be p***ed as a shareholder just on a matter of principle, even if I didn't notice it.

Comcast has approved and executed a decision to willfully degrade existing quality.

That would be all I need to know.....


----------



## TPeterson

Get real. Typical shareholders care only about stock price and ROI. Otherwise, there'd be nobody buying oil tarsands stocks to fund the rape of the Canadian wilderness.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13728543
> 
> 
> Uhh...I doubt it. Yes, most of us are complaining about the pic quality but we are also like .000001% of the Comcast customer base. The average Joe probably wouldn't even notice the difference if they hadn't read about it in the paper. And I really don't think it's going to be enough to have a noticeable number of people switch over. I think for the average person, quantity is better than quality. D* has had more HD channels for a while now and yet Comcast is still raking in the profits. So if a noticeable number of people didn't switch for that, I don't think they're going to switch because the bitrate on some of their channels went from 17 to 12mbps.



Heck, I'd guess there's more people with their cable boxes hooked up to their HD panels with composite video watching stretched SD than there are us bitrate mongers. *sigh*


----------



## mds54

Doesn't it make you wonder what the Comcast execs/engineers are watching for *their* HD viewing???


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13728805
> 
> 
> Get real. Typical shareholders care only about stock price and ROI. Otherwise, there'd be nobody buying oil tarsands stocks to fund the rape of the Canadian wilderness.



I've never been typical......


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/13728805
> 
> 
> Get real. Typical shareholders care only about stock price and ROI. Otherwise, there'd be nobody buying oil tarsands stocks to fund the rape of the Canadian wilderness.



The path to making money for your stockholders is to have a great product that generates lots of revenue for your company. Happy customers = happy stockholders. Unfortunately over the last 20 or more years an attitude has developed with corporate CEOs just to cater to the stockholders and leave their customers in the lurch. Much of the problem is the many corporate CEOs don't have the balls to tell their stockholders they're going to go for the long term growth and not the short term.


Comcast is a real business school case of a company train wreck underway. They don't treat their own employees right so how can the employees get anything straight to the customer. It is a mess that some stock analysts expect to go down like the Titanic. They are a monopoly that needs to be broken up and hopefully a year from now we can see moves in that direction.


If you haven't already checked it out read the comments especially from many Comcast employees on this blog:
http://comcastmustdie.blogspot.com 

and this one:
http://www.jobvent.com/companyBrowse.php?CompanyID=269 


Also if you're going to email Brian Roberts better do it soon as I've read that stockholders aren't happy with the Roberts family owning only 1% of the shares yet running things and want some changes made.


The TV series "Chuck" was a great comedy about workers at at Best Buy like store. Imagine how even funnier a series about workers at cable company could be.


Imagine too if you went to Starbucks to get a latte and were told you had to also buy a cup of their brewed coffee to get the latte. How long would they last doing that? That's what Comcast is doing by making the Extended Cable a tax to allow you to have the services you want if you don't want those SD channels.


----------



## Mikef5

*Need the Forums Help !!!*


As most of you people know Mr. Rick Germano and his group will be in the Bay Area on the 7th of May to address the concerns of Comcast customers. I have been invited to attend either the group meeting or the private bloggers meeting on that date. I'm leaning towards the bloggers meeting but there's a personal reason for that







. I would like to get some input from the group on what you would like for me to bring up to Mr. Germano and his group. I have already decided on some of the things that I personally would like to ask them but I would also like to bring up some of your concerns also.


Here's some of the things I will be bringing up to them.

*1) Why the use of "3 packing" and what do they intend on doing about the apparent loss of picture quality.

2) Status of when all of the upgrades in the Bay Area will be completed.

3) What is Comcast's plan on the use of Switched Video. Is it going to be deloyed and if so when and what does Comcast plan on doing for those customers that use other boxes other than the Motorola boxes, like the Tivo's.

4) Status of Tivo/Comcast software guide and the newly released I-Guide.

5) DOCSOS 3.0, when will it be deployed and what areas will get it first.

6) New channel additions ( Here's where I need your input on what you would like to see added next to the lineup), and how will Comcast address the competitions recent channel additions.

7) My favorite *****, what are the plans for getting rid of the analog channels or at least moving most of them to digital to free up more bandwidth.

8) Comcast needs to better communicate with it's customers, better informed CSR's, a web site that actually tells you what is available in your area and a consolidated package lineup that is the same through out the Bay Area.... etc.
*

These are some of the topics I think need to be addressed by Comcast but if you can think of more ideas please post to the forum so I can add them to my list.


I can't say this will fix anything but it will let Comcast know what the customers in the Bay Area think is important to them.


I know that it's really easy sit there and ***** and moan about problems but that accomplishes nothing, this is your chance to actually work with Comcast to at least try and get things done or changed for the better. It's up to you.....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13728543
> 
> 
> Uhh...I doubt it. Yes, most of us are complaining about the pic quality but we are also like .000001% of the Comcast customer base. The average Joe probably wouldn't even notice the difference if they hadn't read about it in the paper. And I really don't think it's going to be enough to have a noticeable number of people switch over. I think for the average person, quantity is better than quality. D* has had more HD channels for a while now and yet Comcast is still raking in the profits. So if a noticeable number of people didn't switch for that, I don't think they're going to switch because the bitrate on some of their channels went from 17 to 12mbps.



DirceTV keeps adding subs at good pace, and I think their churn is at an 8 yr low. I don't think Comcast is quite in the same shape.


As more people find out about how Comcast is degrading video, they move to other choices, FIOS if you are lucky, and DirceTV for most everyone else. This is especially true for higher margin premium subs who value HD disproportionately more than lower margin basic or expanded basic mostly analog subs.


This is not good for Comcast shareholders.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13729384
> 
> 
> 1) Why the use of "3 packing" and what do they intend on doing about the apparent loss of picture quality.
> 
> 2) Status of when all of the upgrades in the Bay Area will be completed.



I would like to know why they don't use existing bandwidth on 750/860/1000 systems before they resort to picture degrading techniques.


----------



## mds54

*Mikef5*: Thanks for passing on our requests!


1) I can't stress enough to please be adamant about the HD PQ degradation by "multi-packing"! It's way beyond "apparent", and no other issue even comes close, IMO.


6) New channel additions: I, for one, would forsake any further additions as damage control for current & further compression and degradation. Other than that, my requests would be: Biography-HD Speed-HD


Not listed: For Moto DCH3416 users, when will firmware update 18.43 be sent out to the Bay Area to resolve the non-functioning red recording lights issue?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13729631
> 
> 
> I would like to know why they don't use existing bandwidth on 750/860/1000 systems before they resort to picture degrading techniques.



Thanks SFHub, I'll put that as part of my, Why the "3 packing" question, but if I'm not mistaken ( heaven knows that doesn't happen







) the existing boxes can't make use of anything above 860 MHz. To me that would require them to replace all the boxes with newer boxes that can make use of that area. That may or may not be what they plan on doing in the future but I surely will ask that question for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49

Oddly, I'm somewhat torn here. Obviously, I don't want PQ degradation. On the other hand, I have 2 TiVo HDs and I don't want to see switched video.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13729708
> 
> *Mikef5*: Thanks for passing on our requests!
> 
> 
> 1) I can't stress enough to please be adamant about the HD PQ degradation by "multi-packing"! It's way beyond "apparent", and no other issue even comes close, IMO.
> 
> 
> 6) New channel additions: I, for one, would forsake any further additions as damage control for current & further compression and degradation. Other than that, my requests would be: Biography-HD Speed-HD
> 
> 
> Not listed: For Moto DCH3416 users, when will firmware update 18.43 be sent out to the Bay Area to resolve the non-functioning red recording lights issue?



MDS54,


The reason I said apparent is because I personally don't see it but that doesn't mean that it doesn't exist and I will stress to Mr. Germano's group that a lot of people are seeing the picture quality being degraded and are concerned about it. Picture quality should be their prime concern again as it was in the past. Unfortunately, with the pressure of having to add more and more HD channels to keep up with the competition, this has not been their top priority and I agree that it should be once again.


The firmware that you are asking about was issued back East to correct a problem with the Comcast/Tivo boxes and as a side benefit it also fixed the red light problem. I can ask about it but my guess would be when the new guide gets to the Bay Area later this year but it might be sooner.


Your channel suggestions are noted and appreciated and will be added to my list.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I doubt you'll get too many answers on that list as most of them involve competitive strategies that Comcast is not about to make public before they are good and ready to.


Regarding DOCSIS 3.0, I would expect that will probably be a year before it's here, and then probably only in AT&T U-verse areas. Comcast has already mentioned that they will be targeting Verizon FIOS areas first with the new protocol, I would think they would do the same in this area.


The meeting will probably focus entirely on customer service, but I do hope you get some answers on the other issues.


I think Comcast should issue date/time stamped tickets/reference numbers for service related problems, I'd have 3 going back over a year that have never been taken care of.


----------



## dailowai

Does anyone else have problems with TNT? For some reason TNT is the only channel where the image keeps going in and out and the most annoying part is that it only happens during the playoff games! During commercials and other programming it works fine.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13729384
> 
> *Need the Forums Help !!!*
> 
> 
> As most of you people know Mr. Rick Germano and his group will be in the Bay Area on the 7th of May to address the concerns of Comcast customers. I have been invited to attend either the group meeting or the private bloggers meeting on that date. I'm leaning towards the bloggers meeting but there's a personal reason for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would like to get some input from the group on what you would like for me to bring up to Mr. Germano and his group. I have already decided on some of the things that I personally would like to ask them but I would also like to bring up some of your concerns also.
> 
> 
> Here's some of the things I will be bringing up to them.
> 
> 
> *1) Why the use of "3 packing" and what do they intend on doing about the apparent loss of picture quality.
> *


*


To amplify what others have said, the PQ of HD sources is by far the most imp factor for me. If Comcast continues along this degradation path, and if satellite is truly higher PQ, I will change.*


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13729722
> 
> 
> Thanks SFHub, I'll put that as part of my, Why the "3 packing" question, but if I'm not mistaken ( heaven knows that doesn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the existing boxes can't make use of anything above 860 MHz. To me that would require them to replace all the boxes with newer boxes that can make use of that area. That may or may not be what they plan on doing in the future but I surely will ask that question for you.



If you want to use the spectrum between 860MHz and 1GHz, then you probably need new boxes.


My question however, is why the bandwidth that is available *under* 860MHz (which can be used by existing boxes) isn't being utilized.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Mike, obviously I have a big problem when it comes to number 8. Comcast is like the IRS, you'll get a different answer from each CSR. It's like they want to hide what it really takes to get certain channels. And even the techs that show up don't know. Comcast is just a shell game.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13730007
> 
> 
> I think Comcast should issue date/time stamped tickets/reference numbers for service related problems, I'd have 3 going back over a year that have never been taken care of.



Yeah they were, they were autoclosed after 48hrs of no response. CLOSED - customer did not respond to inquiries.










Never mind they never contacted you.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13730319
> 
> 
> Mike, obviously I have a big problem when it comes to number 8. Comcast is like the IRS, you'll get a different answer from each CSR. It's like they want to hide what it really takes to get certain channels. And even the techs that show up don't know. Comcast is just a shell game.



Brian,


One of the problems with the cable in the Bay Area is that no two areas are the same. What channels you get in one area doesn't always equate to what the rest of the areas get. Even what is available in their different packages is not the same from area to area. What Comcast plans on doing once all the upgrades are completed later this year is to implement a standard lineup that is the same for all areas in the Bay Area. This would alleviate the problem about what is available on cable, no matter what area you are in. This is one area I definitely want the Germano group to understand, they have to have all packages available to all areas at the same price. Just like their competition has done.


As far as a tech being able to tell me what my lineup should be, it's not his job to know that and I don't expect him to know that. What I want him to do is fix my problem with as little interruption to my life and time as possible. With a standard lineup package that problem should not exist and should be available to all CSRs and on the Comcast website. We'll see what happens when all the upgrades are completed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I would think that the offices in my area should know how things work rather than argue amongst themselves and give me misinformation. As once before they didn't need to send a tech out if they had the proper information at hand. All the techs (2 of them) were able to do was confirm that the lines were okay. Seems to me Comcast wastes a lot of money this way.


----------



## mds54

I still say the most ludicrous response I ever received from a Comcast CSR to date was over the phone when I was asking about the new ads appearing on the channel guide. She replied: " I don't know, Sir......I don't watch TV"


That alone tells me everything I need to know about Comcast CSRs and their hiring criteria (or lack thereof)!


The ONLY positive CS resolution I ever received was by directly calling an actual staff engineer after my problem had been escalated to his level. He fixed both reception problems - from the headend - immediately, while the CSRs wanted to setup tech visits and assume that the problem was on my end.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13730337
> 
> 
> Yeah they were, they were autoclosed after 48hrs of no response. CLOSED - customer did not respond to inquiries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind they never contacted you.



I have no trouble believing it, I still can't get over the sticky pad note one CSR made during a visit to the office about a problem. Seriously, is that how a multi-billion dollar company communicates internally?


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13729384
> 
> *Need the Forums Help !!!*
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ok - Mikef5, it's great that you can provide our inputs to the top brass.


I agree with everything stated so far - the #1 issue MUST be PQ. Comcast must, if they wish to avoid losing high paying customers, get back to the model that holds PQ above nearly everything else.


But I've got to add two frustating items to your list:


1) Why, in all the YEARS of SW upgrades, are we still saddled with a STB that is so, well, er.... LOUSY? They try to push TiVo on top of this box and it should have been clear from the beginning that the STB has serious problems even before that. I've nearly thrown the remote across the room as the box either ignores (then executes all the cached commands....one....at.....a....slow....time) or decides to reset. Just because!


Ask them this question: Are they a video delivery service, first and foremost, or do they see themselves as Internet and phone service first with video a secondary service? The answer to that will tell us everything we need to know going forward (and whether we should hang out and wait for fixes, or just jump to Fios/Direct now).


2) Why did they add the ads and yet are still unable to provide more than 5 lines of guide data at once? It's beyond silly to have a huge HD screen with even larger fonts. Nuke the ads, and give us the option to adjust the number of lines of guide info.


Thanks again!


-Dave


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13731534
> 
> 
> 2) Why did they add the ads and yet are still unable to provide more than 5 lines of guide data at once? It's beyond silly to have a huge HD screen with even larger fonts. Nuke the ads, and give us the option to adjust the number of lines of guide info.




Yeah......I second that one!


----------



## Dospac

The PQ problems are far and away my largest concern. It's unfathomable why that degradation in quality occurs when there is bandwidth to spare.. 3pak must go, or they honestly need new people evaluating the quality if the suits were told the quality would be the same and they based their decision on that.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13730967
> 
> 
> ..a Comcast CSR to date was over the phone when I was asking about the new ads appearing on the channel guide. She replied: " I don't know, Sir......I don't watch TV".



Wot?







Should be a job requirement for merit increases.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13730489
> 
> 
> One of the problems with the cable in the Bay Area is that no two areas are the same. What channels you get in one area doesn't always equate to what the rest of the areas get. Even what is available in their different packages is not the same from area to area. What Comcast plans on doing once all the upgrades are completed later this year is to implement a standard lineup that is the same for all areas in the Bay Area. This would alleviate the problem about what is available on cable, no matter what area you are in. This is one area I definitely want the Germano group to understand, they have to have all packages available to all areas at the same price. Just like their competition has done.



Are you saying they _will_ implement standardized channel packages, or that they _should_ implement them?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13731534
> 
> 
> 2) Why did they add the ads and yet are still unable to provide more than 5 lines of guide data at once? It's beyond silly to have a huge HD screen with even larger fonts. Nuke the ads, and give us the option to adjust the number of lines of guide info.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13731636
> 
> 
> Yeah......I second that one!



YES! This is as important to me as PQ. The ads take up at least 2 lines of program info. And, the most ridiculous thing is that they do not produce any revenue for Comcast. They are ads for Comcast! For free stuff! (I don't recall ever seeing a PPV ad, for instance. They send emails for those.)


LOSE THE ADS!!!


NOW!!!


----------



## Fab2007

Mike,


I strongly disagree with you. Regardless on offering different packages in different towns, a CSR should be able to get my address and give the exact line-up I receive. This is 2008, it's extremely simple to set up a system to do that, and completely unacceptable that they have not done it.


Also, stress the fact that it's unacceptable for CSRs to lie to customers ("Sir we don't offer SCI-FI HD in Belmont" I have been told by 5 different CSRs)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13730489
> 
> 
> Brian,
> 
> 
> One of the problems with the cable in the Bay Area is that no two areas are the same. What channels you get in one area doesn't always equate to what the rest of the areas get. Even what is available in their different packages is not the same from area to area.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel

Mike,


One of the themes you are seeing here, and one of my pet peeves with Comcast, is their internal communication. When they rolled out the new HD stations and then blew the setup so that SciFi-HD was unavailable after a few hours of functioning, nobody at Comcast knew what was going on. If you contacted a CSR, they would waste Comcast's time and money (and their customers') with the usual diagnostic measures (reboots, "hits", etc.) If they just had a functioning area report database then they would have known this was an area-wide problem.


Of course, they could just designate the AVS Forum as the area wide database. But then they'd have to pay us and actually listen to what we say.










On most of your items, I agree with Keenan--they are long-term technical solutions but ones on which your input is not likely to get a lot of traction. I'd focus on ways for them to immediately use the existing technology to improve performance. I suspect even removing Expanded Basic from analog is beyond the pale--there are still far more J6Ps with analog only service who are going to bark about losing Court . . . er . . . TruTV cop shows than there are those of us geeks who notice that PQ has been impacted on HD. But if you can point out ways in which they can use existing technology (more sensible application of three-pak channel assignments, etc.) to keep customers like me from fleeing to DirecTV, you are more likely of getting some success.


Just MHO, of course.


Tom


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13734054
> 
> 
> YES! This is as important to me as PQ. The ads take up at least 2 lines of program info. And, the most ridiculous thing is that they do not produce any revenue for Comcast. They are ads for Comcast! For free stuff! (I don't recall ever seeing a PPV ad, for instance. They send emails for those.)
> 
> 
> LOSE THE ADS!!!
> 
> 
> NOW!!!



They're making money for someone, otherwise they wouldn't be there.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13734023
> 
> 
> Are you saying they _will_ implement standardized channel packages, or that they _should_ implement them?



He's saying they should implement standardized channel lineups/packages.


IMO, they should do it for if no other reason than their CRS can then, maybe, possibly, hopefully, be able to provide some useful information to a prospective customer/sub.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13734344
> 
> 
> Also, stress the fact that it's unacceptable for CSRs to lie to customers ("Sir we don't offer SCI-FI HD in Belmont" I have been told by 5 different CSRs)



This is semantics, but, a lie is defined as a false statement with deliberate intent to deceive. There is a difference between a lie and plain ignorance of the fact. Do you really believe that 5 different CSRs intended to deceive you, that they knew that SciFi-HD was available in Belmont but intentionally didn't want you to know it? I think not. I think they don't actually know what is really available, and that is the problem. That all goes back to the original argument that internal communication leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/13734344
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I strongly disagree with you. Regardless on offering different packages in different towns, a CSR should be able to get my address and give the exact line-up I receive. This is 2008, it's extremely simple to set up a system to do that, and completely unacceptable that they have not done it.
> 
> 
> Also, stress the fact that it's unacceptable for CSRs to lie to customers ("Sir we don't offer SCI-FI HD in Belmont" I have been told by 5 different CSRs)



Comcast just has to make the decision to spend the money to provide the tools and training to make this happen, otherwise it will be the same old story. It's become SOP if you want an answer to a question other than whether the sun is shining or not, you'll have to get pass the frontline CSR.


I don't think the CSR's are lying, they just haven't been told, trained, communicated to or pummeled hard enough, to know the answers.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/13734751
> 
> 
> This is semantics, but, a lie is defined as a false statement with deliberate intent to deceive. There is a difference between a lie and plain ignorance of the fact. Do you really believe that 5 different CSRs intended to deceive you, that they knew that SciFi-HD was available in Belmont but intentionally didn't want you to know it? I think not. I think they don't actually know what is really available, and that is the problem. That all goes back to the original argument that internal communication leaves a lot to be desired.



Agree, but Fab2007 is right about the communication problem, it's 100% inexcusable in this day and age for the lack of information.


They need some sort of information guru, or expeditor, someone who is in constant contact with each headend tech department and then provides the info in a simple to read document sent to every CSR's computer and backed up by a hard copy on FAX and also via US mail. How hard can that be? Comcast seems to have made an art of having a lack of information, _and this is a company in the communication business._


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13734734
> 
> 
> He's saying they should implement standardized channel lineups/packages.
> 
> 
> IMO, they should do it for if no other reason than their CRS can then, maybe, possibly, hopefully, be able to provide some useful information to a prospective customer/sub.



Actually, what I'm saying is both, they should have a standardized package offering and that is their plan once all the upgrades are finished.


Now, on a totally different topic.


Did anyone else get the message on your box about Multi-room viewing with OnDemand programs ??. It reads like this, "With any Room On Demand, programs you start in one room are viewable in another. Open On Demand SAVED PROGRAMS and pick up where you left off ! "


I've tried it and it does work but I only see a limited usage for this function, like watching an On Demand program in the front room late at night, save a spot in the program and pick it up on the bed room box at that same spot. What I'm really hoping for is true multi-room viewing for anything I have recorded not just On Demand stuff. To bad it's the weekend or I'd find out if this is a harbinger of things to come.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13729384
> 
> *Need the Forums Help !!!*
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Great issues to bring up. Can't wait to hear Comcast's responses.


----------



## nikeykid

its so weird, when i was watching BSG last night, there were moments that it looked clean, even on motion shots, then there were moments that it looked like a block party, even on still shots. but overall it was a little cleaner than the last week's episode.


the non-3 pack channels still look great. the giants game on KNTV last night, really clean!


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13734901
> 
> 
> Actually, what I'm saying is both, they should have a standardized package offering and that is their plan once all the upgrades are finished.
> 
> 
> Now, on a totally different topic.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get the message on your box about Multi-room viewing with OnDemand programs ??. It reads like this, "With any Room On Demand, programs you start in one room are viewable in another. Open On Demand SAVED PROGRAMS and pick up where you left off ! "
> 
> 
> I've tried it and it does work but I only see a limited usage for this function, like watching an On Demand program in the front room late at night, save a spot in the program and pick it up on the bed room box at that same spot. What I'm really hoping for is true multi-room viewing for anything I have recorded not just On Demand stuff. To bad it's the weekend or I'd find out if this is a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You probably have to buy a new tier (that you don't want) to make that feature work.










I think possibly you posted a statement some time back from a Comcast exec that they wanted to craft their lineups to the different demographics in the area. It may have been an interview in the SF Chron. What people want in Santa Rosa might not do so well in San Jose, etc. Of course maybe that exec is history too.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13734790
> 
> 
> Comcast just has to make the decision to spend the money to provide the tools and training to make this happen, otherwise it will be the same old story. It's become SOP if you want an answer to a question other than whether the sun is shining or not, you'll have to get pass the frontline CSR.
> 
> 
> I don't think the CSR's are lying, they just haven't been told, trained, communicated to or pummeled hard enough, to know the answers.



From what I've read even the supervisors lie or make things up. The company is just *too big!* It is the Peter Principle in operation. I would love to know who the idiot exec is that makes up the rules for the packages or tiers. They make entirely no sense! I'm sure it is a CF in a board room somewhere with some ego winning out over more sensible people (such is the case so often in large corporations).


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13735245
> 
> 
> its so weird, when i was watching BSG last night, there were moments that it looked clean, even on motion shots, then there were moments that it looked like a block party, even on still shots. but overall it was a little cleaner than the last week's episode.
> 
> 
> the non-3 pack channels still look great. the giants game on KNTV last night, really clean!



BSG was better than last week, though still not good enough. I notice poor PQ most when there are dramatic changes in brightness. Did anyone get the bandwidth?


What I would give to be able to buy the HD version from iTunes... (Of course, then Comcast would probably throttle our internet accounts.)


We should compile a list of the feedback websites for the HD channels that are being 3-packed and start putting pressure on Comcast in the other direction. I am sure they will be interested to hear that Comcast is mangling the signal which I am sure is not cheap for them to generate.


Here's the SciFi Channel email.

[email protected]


----------



## Dbower

Watching NASCAR on ABC (channel 707) and have noticed some judder, especially right now after they restarted the race (after the inevitable big one).


And it isn't JUST about HD. If you guys want to see a truly HORRIBLE SD channel, check out channel 7 (the SD channel of the race). It is completely unwatchable - rainbow effects, smearing, etc.


I don't know if this is Comcast's fault or not, but it is really BAD. Are we SURE there's no 3-packing of network channels? And what about over-packing the SD?


-Dave


----------



## Brian Conrad

The SD feed is probably just the HD scaled to SD. HD cameras especially 720p can be susceptible to judder. There are probably settings to help but my bet the crew really isn't all that up on the technology yet. It'll take a few more years especially if they keep hiring inexperienced folks to keep the budget low.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13736031
> 
> 
> Watching NASCAR on ABC (channel 707) and have noticed some judder, especially right now after they restarted the race (after the inevitable big one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Dave



It's KGO or ABC, noticed the same thing on the DirecTV feed.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13735245
> 
> 
> its so weird, when i was watching BSG last night, there were moments that it looked clean, even on motion shots, then there were moments that it looked like a block party, even on still shots. but overall it was a little cleaner than the last week's episode.



Probably caused by other co-resident channels in the 3-pak "stealing" some for their high motion.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13735271
> 
> 
> What people want in Santa Rosa might not do so well in San Jose, etc.



After billions of dollars and years of research, they've determined that they could have saved money and time by giving Santa Rosa the HD that everybody else has had all along.


----------



## juancmjr

The absolute worst SD channels are Azteca America on either 196 or 620. Not sure why there are 2 of the same but both exhibit mosquito noise and massive amounts of macroblocking, with normal picture quality equivalent to EP speed recorded VHS. I only watch when my soccer team's games are on, usually Saturday at 5pm. Total crap PQ.


----------



## fayewolf

I have my cable directly connected to my TV, and was able to get free local HD channels like ABC, NBC, FOX, etc. A month ago, none of the old network numbers work. I re-scanned the TV and I still can't find the HD channels except ABC (7-1)


Can someone tell me what the main local network's channel lineup is for redwood shores?


Thank you!


----------



## wheaton

My 32" LCD will not tune Marin County Systems channel 7.1 or 9.1 . All other Comcast Network clear QAM HD channels (2.1, 11.1 and 5.1 tune OK. Message when selecting either channel is "Now Tuning" and a few seconss later the TV displays " Not Authorized". It seems like the TV thinks it's tuning an encrypted channel.


My other newer Bravia 50" works fine.


Any Ideas?


----------



## wheaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/13737565
> 
> 
> I have my cable directly connected to my TV, and was able to get free local HD channels like ABC, NBC, FOX, etc. A month ago, none of the old network numbers work. I re-scanned the TV and I still can't find the HD channels except ABC (7-1)
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the main local network's channel lineup is for redwood shores?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Fayewolf


I'd suggest a phone call to your local Comcat office that you'd drive to to to pickup a Comcast leased receiver. A Techie there should be able to tell you exactly what the HD lineup is and especially what ABC,NBC,CBS, Fox and PBS networks and other sub-channels are clear QAM encoded.


----------



## fayewolf

Thanks!! I was told that they will tell us that we're not suppose to get free HD channels for free, that's why I never call and ask them...


----------



## Fab2007

I have a really hard time believing that a company like Comcast can add channels to its lineup and don't have them reflected in the lineup CSRs have.

If it's true, the rudeness of the CSRs is not their worse problem.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13734854
> 
> 
> Agree, but Fab2007 is right about the communication problem, it's 100% inexcusable in this day and age for the lack of information.
> 
> 
> They need some sort of information guru, or expeditor, someone who is in constant contact with each headend tech department and then provides the info in a simple to read document sent to every CSR's computer and backed up by a hard copy on FAX and also via US mail. How hard can that be? Comcast seems to have made an art of having a lack of information, _and this is a company in the communication business._


----------



## mazman49

My TiVoHD informed me today that two new channels *764 Family HD* and *765 Disney HD* were added to my channel lineup. However there's nothing currently on these channels.


Is this a sign of things to come soon or a TiVo error?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13734709
> 
> 
> They're making money for someone, otherwise they wouldn't be there.



Really? Who would be paying Comcast to advertise a free Comcast service?


You are assuming that Comcast knows what it is doing, and only does what makes sense. Just pick out any ten posts in this thread, and you will see 8 reasons why that is not so.


Comcast _may_ have plans for making money with these ads in the uture. Or, they may be making money in _other_ markets. But, the ads in this market are only promos for free Comcast services. As such, they are wasting precious guide real estate. And, quite frankly, if they were revenue-producing, I'd be even more pissed. I pay enough for my cable service. I shouldn't have to see ads in addition to paying for the service.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13734734
> 
> 
> He's saying they should implement standardized channel lineups/packages.
> 
> 
> IMO, they should do it for if no other reason than their CRS can then, maybe, possibly, hopefully, be able to provide some useful information to a prospective customer/sub.



Of course they _should_. My question was about the way he wrote it. It seemed like he might have had info that they were actually going to do that.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13734901
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get the message on your box about Multi-room viewing with OnDemand programs ??. It reads like this, "With any Room On Demand, programs you start in one room are viewable in another. Open On Demand SAVED PROGRAMS and pick up where you left off ! "
> 
> 
> I've tried it and it does work but I only see a limited usage for this function, like watching an On Demand program in the front room late at night, save a spot in the program and pick it up on the bed room box at that same spot. What I'm really hoping for is true multi-room viewing for anything I have recorded not just On Demand stuff. To bad it's the weekend or I'd find out if this is a harbinger of things to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



They need to implement this feature for the DVR. However, these are two different technologies. With OD, the server saves the spot where you stopped viewing. When you call up saved OD programs on another box in your house, it knows where you left off with the other box, because all the boxes are registered on the same account.


In-home MRV, from box-to-box, requires LAN functionality. Probably beyond Motorola's or Gem's hardware or programming abilities.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fayewolf* /forum/post/13737910
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I was told that they will tell us that we're not suppose to get free HD channels for free, that's why I never call and ask them...



With Limited Basic which you must have to get cable period (and that is the lowest tier) you would get the local HD channels. The only filter I know of they put on the line is for the Expanded Basic and that wouldn't block the local HD channels.


BTW folks, looking at the fine print on this pamphlet the tech gave me the other day I says *nothing* about Expanded Basic being required to get any of the tiers, just Limited Basic. Specifically it says "General Information: Limited Cable Service is required to receive other levels of service." It also says: "HDTV Digital Classic: You must subscribe to the Digital Classic Tier to receive these channels." The only channel listed under HDTV Digital Classic is the National Geographic channel. The way the pamphlet looks is that Digital Starter is inclusive in Digital Classic. There are only 5 SD channels listed in Digital Starter all of which I get. According to my bill which I received yesterday I get Digital Classic and Digital Preferred. I think they are scamming us on the Expanded Basic requirement.


Just look at the neighboring Comcast threads on this topic. These Comcast problems are happening all over the country. Not a good sign.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13739832
> 
> 
> In-home MRV, from box-to-box, requires LAN functionality. Probably beyond Motorola's or Gem's hardware or programming abilities.



I thought they were doing networking over existing coax using MoCA?


I see TiVo folks buying NIM100's on ebay and they appear to work fine for TiVo MRV so it seems like it should work fine for Motorola Follow Me technology.


I could have sworn Follow Me was a feature on the DCH-series DVRs but now I don't see mention of it on the Motorola web pages. Only the QIP-series mentions Follow Me.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13739944
> 
> 
> The way the pamphlet looks is that Digital Starter is inclusive in Digital Classic. There are only 5 SD channels listed in Digital Starter all of which I get. According to my bill which I received yesterday I get Digital Classic and Digital Preferred. I think they are scamming us on the Expanded Basic requirement.



My understanding is Digital Starter really means Digital Expanded Basic. It includes the ADS versions of expanded basic and the HD versions of expanded basic. They also throw in 4 "starter" SD digital channels.


It is true you do not need Digital Starter (Digital Expanded Basic) to get Digital Classic (you only need Limited Basic), however if you don't get Digital Starter, you won't get the HD channels associated with Digital Starter.


I don't think they are scamming anyone in the general case. I don't know the details of your plan so maybe they are in your case.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/13739637
> 
> 
> My TiVoHD informed me today that two new channels *764 Family HD* and *765 Disney HD* were added to my channel lineup. However there's nothing currently on these channels.
> 
> 
> Is this a sign of things to come soon or a TiVo error?



not jumping up in joy if these channels are gonna lead to more 3 packing


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/13735947
> 
> 
> BSG was better than last week, though still not good enough. I notice poor PQ most when there are dramatic changes in brightness. Did anyone get the bandwidth?
> 
> 
> What I would give to be able to buy the HD version from iTunes... (Of course, then Comcast would probably throttle our internet accounts.)
> 
> 
> We should compile a list of the feedback websites for the HD channels that are being 3-packed and start putting pressure on Comcast in the other direction. I am sure they will be interested to hear that Comcast is mangling the signal which I am sure is not cheap for them to generate.
> 
> 
> Here's the SciFi Channel email.
> 
> [email protected]



The Sci-Fi channel should put a 720p version on their web site, they already have an SD version. You can request that in your e-mail.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13740303
> 
> 
> not jumping up in joy if these channels are gonna lead to more 3 packing



Disney, Family and Science HD are delivered to Comcast/HITS as a 3 Pack, so you'll probably see all 3 of those channels show up at the same time (they are rolling them out in many other locations now).


The 'good' news is it shouldnt degrade the quality of any existing HD channels..just that you are getting 3 new HD-Lite channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13740480
> 
> 
> Disney, Family and Science HD are delivered to Comcast/HITS as a 3 Pack, so you'll probably see all 3 of those channels show up at the same time (they are rolling them out in many other locations now).
> 
> 
> The 'good' news is it shouldnt degrade the quality of any existing HD channels..just that you are getting 3 new HD-Lite channels.



At least 2 of those are 720p so the PQ degradation shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13740221
> 
> 
> My understanding is Digital Starter really means Digital Expanded Basic. It includes the ADS versions of expanded basic and the HD versions of expanded basic. They also throw in 4 "starter" SD digital channels.
> 
> 
> It is true you do not need Digital Starter (Digital Expanded Basic) to get Digital Classic (you only need Limited Basic), however if you don't get Digital Starter, you won't get the HD channels associated with Digital Starter.
> 
> 
> I don't think they are scamming anyone in the general case. I don't know the details of your plan so maybe they are in your case.



They need to state much much more clearly what is the case in the fine print on the pamphlet. Their behavior is like that of a con man playing 3 Card Monty or a shell game. I'm not the only one who has this issue either here or in other areas of the country. Is this an attitude of "if you can afford an HD set you can chip in an help defer our expansion expenses?" I've run into that in the CE industry but it is a little less prevalent these days now that HD sets are very affordable. And BTW why do the majority of the CSRs tell me (and others) I should be getting the channels without having "Expanded Basic?"


I am wondering what RF channel Sci-Fi is on in my area. Here's what I'm thinking: it falls within the Expanded Basic channels that the filter blocks. I don't think it should but then when the tech took the filter off the Sci-Fi showed up as "Not Authorized" instead of "One Moment Please." Their solution rather than rearranging the channels so that won't happen is to charge you for the Expanded Basic so that channel will work when they hit the box.


I'll be looking into this more this coming week.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13739944
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> According to my bill which I received yesterday I get Digital Classic and Digital Preferred.
> 
> ...



Did they charge you an additional $15.95 for Digital Preferred plus $14.95 for Digital Classic or just $1.00 more for Digital Preferred since you already had Digital Classic?


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13740303
> 
> 
> not jumping up in joy if these channels are gonna lead to more 3 packing



It's the case in Seattle.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/13723446
> 
> 
> The "3-pack" HD channels in Seattle also match those in the Bay Area. We don't have AMC or CNN, so that packaging will probably come later. We just got one with Disney, ABC Family, and Science, which you don't seem to have yet.



So, 2 out of 3 on another frequency block -- likely just a matter of time before Mickey gets macro'd.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13740221
> 
> 
> My understanding is Digital Starter really means Digital Expanded Basic. It includes the ADS versions of expanded basic and the HD versions of expanded basic. They also throw in 4 "starter" SD digital channels.
> 
> 
> It is true you do not need Digital Starter (Digital Expanded Basic) to get Digital Classic (you only need Limited Basic), however if you don't get Digital Starter, you won't get the HD channels associated with Digital Starter.
> 
> 
> I don't think they are scamming anyone in the general case. I don't know the details of your plan so maybe they are in your case.



I think what you refer to as Digital Starter is on the price list dated Nov 07 as Starter Package/Value Package $56.99/mo. Standard Cable is listed here as $55.99/mo.


I also see listed

Family Tier (cannot be combined with Expanded Basic).........$14.95

listed in the base package section. I don't see any section in the channel list for Family Tier. Does anyone know what channels are included in Family Tier and can it be added to Limited Basic?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13740518
> 
> 
> They need to state much much more clearly what is the case in the fine print on the pamphlet. Their behavior is like that of a con man playing 3 Card Monty or a shell game. I'm not the only one who has this issue either here or in other areas of the country. Is this an attitude of "if you can afford an HD set you can chip in an help defer our expansion expenses?" I've run into that in the CE industry but it is a little less prevalent these days now that HD sets are very affordable. And BTW why do the majority of the CSRs tell me (and others) I should be getting the channels without having "Expanded Basic?"
> 
> 
> I am wondering what RF channel Sci-Fi is on in my area. Here's what I'm thinking: it falls within the Expanded Basic channels that the filter blocks. I don't think it should but then when the tech took the filter off the Sci-Fi showed up as "Not Authorized" instead of "One Moment Please." Their solution rather than rearranging the channels so that won't happen is to charge you for the Expanded Basic so that channel will work when they hit the box.
> 
> 
> I'll be looking into this more this coming week.



Do you have a local office and if so, did you go there and talk to someone about your problem?


The people here at my local office have been able to explain the price list in some detail and what channels I should be getting. I learned long ago not to rely on any CSR on the phone.


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13740303
> 
> 
> not jumping up in joy if these channels are gonna lead to more 3 packing



You can pretty much count on that. In Seattle we have those two 3-packed with Science HD.

(Sorry -- I responded before I read the posts that followed.)


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13740534
> 
> 
> Did they charge you an additional $15.95 for Digital Preferred plus $14.95 for Digital Classic or just $1.00 more for Digital Preferred since you already had Digital Classic?



The bill is for Digital Preferred at $15.95 and says it includes Digital Classic. The Nov 07 lineup differs a little from the pamphlet. The Nov listing shows the HD channels under Digital Classic which was why I was told back then I wasn't getting Discovery HD because I had the old Digital Gold package. The Dec 07 pamphlet lists the Starter Package under HD in the place of the Digital Classic.


Yes, I do plan to drop by the office. On the phone I do pin people down and often have them ask a superior or the head end though. I want to see as an anonymous customer what tale they give me on the lineup. I wonder if the $56 starter package actually includes Limited Basic as that I might consider reasonable compared to adding the $18 on top of it. Maybe I can haggle at the office.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13740089
> 
> 
> I thought they were doing networking over existing coax using MoCA?
> 
> 
> I see TiVo folks buying NIM100's on ebay and they appear to work fine for TiVo MRV so it seems like it should work fine for Motorola Follow Me technology.
> 
> 
> I could have sworn Follow Me was a feature on the DCH-series DVRs but now I don't see mention of it on the Motorola web pages. Only the QIP-series mentions Follow Me.



What Motorola says their boxes are capable of doing, and what they actually do, are usually two completely different things.


As for the _method_ of home networking that they use, it's not important to the point I was making, which was that OD MRV is server based at the head-end, while DVR MRV is LAN-based in the home, regardless of what technology that LAN is using. (LAN doesn't automatically mean ethernet.)


----------



## Brian Conrad

I think I got this sorted out looking between the Nov 07 price list and the packages online. The CSR I talked to on Weds gave me the wrong price for the Starter package by adding the Limited Basic to it when it is already included. Correct me if I'm wrong but if I just order Starter along with my HD box fee (plus taxes and fee) I'll get the HD channels except for the Premiums? That would be $57 minus the box fee. He quoted me something that wound up more than I was paying with the old Digital Gold package. I won't be getting the SD digital channels which I never watched except for Sci-Fi and now it is HD. Somehow in their docs and even online this is not very clear. I went to the two satellite providers too and noted how much clearer their packages are to understand.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13741645
> 
> 
> As for the _method_ of home networking that they use, it's not important to the point I was making, which was that OD MRV is server based at the head-end, while DVR MRV is LAN-based in the home, regardless of what technology that LAN is using. (LAN doesn't automatically mean ethernet.)



I was responding to your statement that LAN functionality required for MRV is probably beyond Motorola or Gem's hardware or programming abilities. I do not believe LAN is beyond their capabililties as the NIM100's work fine and those are using the same tech that is supposed to be in the STBs. Your reference to "hardware" seemed to be referring to LAN, but maybe you meant something else.


"In-home MRV, from box-to-box, requires LAN functionality. Probably beyond Motorola's or Gem's hardware or programming abilities."


According to this post
http://www.gizmolovers.com/2007/07/1...on-fios-tv-20/ 

Motorola has real time streaming working over MoCA for the DVR they use on FIOS systems.


The streaming and MoCA portion would be the same on our cable systems so I don't see why you feel MRV is beyond the capability of Motorola.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13742406
> 
> 
> I think I got this sorted out looking between the Nov 07 price list and the packages online. The CSR I talked to on Weds gave me the wrong price for the Starter package by adding the Limited Basic to it when it is already included. Correct me if I'm wrong but if I just order Starter along with my HD box fee (plus taxes and fee) I'll get the HD channels except for the Premiums?



Digital Starter (referred to as Starter package on the price list) includes

1) limited basic

2) (digital) expanded basic

3) 4 or 5 SD "starter" channels


Since it includes limited basic, it also includes limited basic HD.

Since it includes digital expanded basic, it also includes the HD versions of expanded basic.


It does *not* mean you will get every HD except for premiums. There is one (maybe two) HD channel that is part of Digital Classic. National Geographic is Digital Classic and you won't get that unless you add/keep Digital Classic or higher. Some of this could be slightly different in your area.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13740591
> 
> 
> I think what you refer to as Digital Starter is on the price list dated Nov 07 as Starter Package/Value Package $56.99/mo. Standard Cable is listed here as $55.99/mo.



That is correct, it says "Starter Package" on the price list, but it says Digital Starter on the back where it lists what channels are included.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13740518
> 
> 
> I am wondering what RF channel Sci-Fi is on in my area. Here's what I'm thinking: it falls within the Expanded Basic channels that the filter blocks. I don't think it should but then when the tech took the filter off the Sci-Fi showed up as "Not Authorized" instead of "One Moment Please." Their solution rather than rearranging the channels so that won't happen is to charge you for the Expanded Basic so that channel will work when they hit the box.
> 
> 
> I'll be looking into this more this coming week.



For me, SciFi is at ch69, 495MHz. It shares bandwidth with Discovery and USA. If you get those, then it isn't a filtering problem.


It is possible you have multiple problems preventing you from getting SciFi.


From your comments, one problem definitely is an authorization problem. You might also have a filtering problem.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13742693
> 
> 
> Digital Starter (referred to as Starter package on the price list) includes
> 
> 1) limited basic
> 
> 2) (digital) expanded basic
> 
> 3) 4 or 5 SD "starter" channels
> 
> 
> Since it includes limited basic, it also includes limited basic HD.
> 
> Since it includes digital expanded basic, it also includes the HD versions of expanded basic.
> 
> 
> It does *not* mean you will get every HD except for premiums. There is one (maybe two) HD channel that is part of Digital Classic. National Geographic is Digital Classic and you won't get that unless you add/keep Digital Classic or higher. Some of this could be slightly different in your area.



Thanks. National Geographic is on the Digital Classic package in my area but I don't watch it much.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13742716
> 
> 
> For me, SciFi is at ch69, 495MHz. It shares bandwidth with Discovery and USA. If you get those, then it isn't a filtering problem.
> 
> 
> It is possible you have multiple problems preventing you from getting SciFi.
> 
> 
> From your comments, one problem definitely is an authorization problem. You might also have a filtering problem.



Yes it is Sci-Fi, Discovery and USA that I don't get. When the techs took the filter off those channels showed up as "not authorized."


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13742660
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> The streaming and MoCA portion would be the same on our cable systems so I don't see why you feel MRV is beyond the capability of Motorola.



The rest of the STB pretty much sucks, and the Tivo upgrades are not going very well. If following the remote commands in a timely matter without resetting is beyond the capability of Motorola, then......


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13742660
> 
> 
> According to this post
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2007/07/1...on-fios-tv-20/
> 
> Motorola has real time streaming working over MoCA for the DVR they use on FIOS systems.
> 
> 
> The streaming and MoCA portion would be the same on our cable systems so I don't see why you feel MRV is beyond the capability of Motorola.



You are familiar with Motorola equipment and Comcast Gemstar programming, aren't you?


Just checking.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13742693
> 
> 
> It does *not* mean you will get every HD except for premiums. There is one (maybe two) HD channel that is part of Digital Classic. National Geographic is Digital Classic and you won't get that unless you add/keep Digital Classic or higher.



Actually, when I punch up "Digital Starter" in the Channel Lineup page for my particular zip code on the Comcast website, NatGeo HD is the _only_ HD channel, other than locals, listed.


No wonder the CSR's never know what we're supposed to get either.


----------



## walk

Web page? Don't go by that, badly out of date, and never had the right lineup to begin with.


Digital Classic + HDTV gets every HD channel exept NFL and the premiums.


----------



## walk

That reminds me....


Hey NFL, how's it feel to be a channel only 2 weeks a year?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13743213
> 
> 
> Actually, when I punch up "Digital Starter" in the Channel Lineup page for my particular zip code on the Comcast website, NatGeo HD is the _only_ HD channel, other than locals, listed.
> 
> 
> No wonder the CSR's never know what we're supposed to get either.



I mentioned earlier there was apparently a change a couple of months back that re-aligned most of the digital classic HD with digital starter instead. As Comcast has different lineups in different areas I cannot say all Bay Area has this setup, but many, if not most, do. There is also the complication of older plans which may override which channels you get.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13744041
> 
> 
> Digital Classic + HDTV gets every HD channel exept NFL and the premiums.



Obviously that is not the case for Mr. Conrad.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13744041
> 
> 
> Digital Classic + HDTV gets every HD channel exept NFL and the premiums.



Not for me anymore with Limited Basic + Digital Classic. I get "Not Authorized" for newly added HD channels, SCIFI, FOOD, AP, TLC, etc. I guess this deal couldn't last.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13744041
> 
> 
> Web page? Don't go by that, badly out of date, and never had the right lineup to begin with.
> 
> 
> Digital Classic + HDTV gets every HD channel exept NFL and the premiums.




I think this is true if you have digital classic + standard cable (limited + expanded). I don't pay an additional fee for HDTV, but I do pay extra for cable cards and additional outlet fee for the cards.


----------



## Keenan

So basically, you have to pay about $25 or so for 6 compressed/3-pakked HD channels....that's special...


----------



## Mikef5

For the Tivo people out there ( like me







), it seems both Cisco and Motorola are showing off new " tuner adapters " which will allow the Tivo's to make use of SDV. Here's a link to the article.....
http://www.lightreading.com/document...52093&site=cdn 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I think the problem is that when existing customers call in they need some specialized CSRs that act more like a counselor to what your want. Most of their packages and pitches seem to be set up for new customers not existing ones. When I first called in the CSR should have just asked what kind of lineup I wanted. The simple way to put it is that what you want is what many folks who don't even have a box have and that is the Expanded Basic plus the 5 channel digital channels which is the Digital Starter Package. Apparenlty the 5 digital channels are just thrown in for no additional cost from what I can tell and mainly get you some VOD out of it. You'll need the box (either tuner or DVR) to get the encrypted channels.


I was under the assumption as were some of the CSRs and the techs that were here that if I got a digital tier like Classic where I got Sci-Fi I would also get it with the new channels. Apparently the catch-22 that sfhub brought and I had suggested earlier myself is that in my area those channels must be intermixed with the Expanded Basic channels frequency wise. The filter is blocking them so that is why I get "One Moment Please" and once the filter off "Not Authorized" because the box sees the channel is encrypted.


For me the Starter package though might have seemed backwards to a CSR would work. I think it wasn't Limited Basic he added to the quote it was Digital Classic because I thought I needed it for the new channels. The only channel I've watched in months in the SD digital tiers has been Sci-Fi.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13746078
> 
> 
> For the Tivo people out there ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it seems both Cisco and Motorola are showing off new " tuner adapters " which will allow the Tivo's to make use of SDV. Here's a link to the article.....
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...52093&site=cdn
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



A little depressing to know I will eventually have to rent this big hunk of junk in addition to my TiVo in order to watch TV.


----------



## walk

Sorry yes I should've mentioned I have "Standard" analog basic or whatever it's called... the full enchilada... about $53/mo I guess... PLUS digital Classic and HDTV.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13746078
> 
> 
> For the Tivo people out there ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it seems both Cisco and Motorola are showing off new " tuner adapters " which will allow the Tivo's to make use of SDV. Here's a link to the article.....
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...52093&site=cdn
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hmmm...that looks an awful lot bigger than the "dongle" we've been hearing about. Hopefully they (or someone else) makes it smaller...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13746595
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that looks an awful lot bigger than the "dongle" we've been hearing about. Hopefully they (or someone else) makes it smaller...



I agree, what Tivo needs to do is come out with a box that is "Tru2way", that would solve the SDV and the VOD problems. It would also be nice if they gave us an upgrade path for existing Tivos.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13746595
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that looks an awful lot bigger than the "dongle" we've been hearing about. Hopefully they (or someone else) makes it smaller...



The box shown in that article is for use in Scientific Atlanta(Cisco) systems, it wouldn't be used here. Our area would use the Motorola which supposedly uses the same case as the DCT700. They're both larger than what one would imagine a "dongle" would be though. In fact, at this stage of the game, I think the term "dongle" could be dropped as far as describing any SDV add-on device as it looks like they all will be the size of a small STB.


----------



## sfhub

Right, it isn't a dongle, it is a recycled (design) stripped down DCT-700.


Physically, it is back to the old days of controlling an STB via IR blaster, except now you control via USB instead.


On the positive side, other folks in the house won't change the channel by accident and TiVo gets the video directly instead of using the line outs. Hopefully the tuning STB turns back on after a power outage.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13744134
> 
> 
> Obviously that is not the case for Mr. Conrad.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13746078
> 
> 
> For the Tivo people out there ( like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it seems both Cisco and Motorola are showing off new " tuner adapters " which will allow the Tivo's to make use of SDV. Here's a link to the article.....
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...52093&site=cdn
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I assume that with SDV which is really a super VOD the locals would still be available all the time on the line? I think the FCC would mandate that and they don't take up that much space anyway. The reason so many of us have cable in the Bay Area is because we can't get any OTA. If all the locals were there then we wouldn't need a box for them such as viewing on a computer or an extra TV with a QAM tuner.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13747426
> 
> 
> I assume that with SDV which is really a super VOD the locals would still be available all the time on the line? I think the FCC would mandate that and they don't take up that much space anyway. The reason so many of us have cable in the Bay Area is because we can't get any OTA. If all the locals were there then we wouldn't need a box for them such as viewing on a computer or an extra TV with a QAM tuner.



As it currently stands the locals should stay linear (ie as they currently are). However SciFi HD which you have fought to get might end up SDV if we ever go SDV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13747451
> 
> 
> As it currently stands the locals should stay linear (ie as they currently are). However SciFi HD which you have fought to get might end up SDV if we ever go SDV.



I would expect all the local broadcast channels, including HD, would stay linear, along with the major cablenets like ESPN, DISC, HBO, etc. But their secondary channels, like ESPNxx and HBOxx would probably go SDV.


I think there's a better than fair chance that the NBC/UNI channels, USA and SciFi may stay linear, certainly USA would I think. TNT would be another. And of course, the channels Comcast has an interest in, the shopping channels would stay linear.


I think they're already doing it in some TW systems, be interesting to see what their lineups look like.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13746826
> 
> 
> I agree, what Tivo needs to do is come out with a box that is "Tru2way", that would solve the SDV and the VOD problems. It would also be nice if they gave us an upgrade path for existing Tivos.



There was some speculation on Tivo Community that this was why a bunch of refurbed Tivo HDs showed up on Woot last month - that they're making way for a Series 3.5 with tru2way. Strictly rumor, though.


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13747451
> 
> 
> As it currently stands the locals should stay linear (ie as they currently are). However SciFi HD which you have fought to get might end up SDV if we ever go SDV.



If Comcast goes SDV before the dongle is available for Tivo S3/HD, and only give me locals in linear HD channels, I'll ditch Comcast and go OTA. I can already get almost all major HD channels now OTA with just an indoor antenna. If it comes to that I'll investigate more. Getting rid of Comcast cable + HSI and going with DSL will save me about $80/month. I'll just use the savings to buy shows later when they come out on Bluray, or do rental download. I love competition.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13744041
> 
> 
> Web page? Don't go by that, badly out of date, and never had the right lineup to begin with.



It certainly takes the mystery out of why the CSR's never know what customers should be getting, either.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Even going to the local office today the clerk started to give me the wrong information "you need Digital Classic for that" and I pointed out that it was Digital Starter instead so he put that through. They rely on the outdated December 07 pamphlet. I won't know of course until the filter gets removed which might take until Friday unless a truck is in the area.


----------



## hd-salee

Has anyone noticed the guide listing for NBC is off by 2.5 hours? I see this on 703 and 3. This is going to mess up my scheduled recordings for this channel if this is not fixed soon!


-Steve


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/13750350
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the guide listing for NBC is off by 2.5 hours? I see this on 703 and 3. This is going to mess up my scheduled recordings for this channel if this is not fixed soon!
> 
> 
> -Steve



Yeah, I just noticed it. If you have anything set to record, you need to change it, because it's recording things 2.5 hours late, too.


----------



## boston_SF

I'm watching basketball on TNT and the picture looks as if it's snowing. This is especially noticeable against dark colors. Is this a problem with my TV or with the cable? I've never seen it before.


It's not showing up on any other channel.


----------



## OpieSF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/13749960
> 
> 
> If Comcast goes SDV before the dongle is available for Tivo S3/HD, and only give me locals in linear HD channels, I'll ditch Comcast and go OTA.



If Comcast pulls any more of this 3-pack, lowest-common-denominator stuff I'm going back to DirecTV....Tivo or no Tivo.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OpieSF* /forum/post/13751618
> 
> 
> If Comcast pulls any more of this 3-pack, lowest-common-denominator stuff I'm going back to DirecTV....Tivo or no Tivo.



Unless your making an idle threat (which Comcast is betting most people are...)


you might as well Call Directv right now, since another 3-Pack is on it's way...


I'll save you the trouble of looking up the number: 1-888-777-2454


----------



## OpieSF

Well there you go.


I just got a huge special offering in the mail to go back......I have until the 11th to decide.


Whats the next 3-pack consisting of?


----------



## davisdog

Science, Family and Disney HD Channels


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boston_SF* /forum/post/13751105
> 
> 
> I'm watching basketball on TNT and the picture looks as if it's snowing. This is especially noticeable against dark colors.



Same here. Didn't watch the whole game, mostly end of 3rd, whole 4th quarter but did notice the snow as you put it especially on the Lakers jerseys. My TV isn't ISF calibrated but is adjusted with Video Essentials, and it did have some sort of whitish look to it. Reflections of the lights off the floor seemed a bit bright.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/13750469
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just noticed it. If you have anything set to record, you need to change it, because it's recording things 2.5 hours late, too.



Its been that way for a few days now.


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13751731
> 
> 
> Science, Family and Disney HD Channels



Any idea when these will be made available?


----------



## zeldor

Im waiting for the sharks to tank then will drop my cable with a smile.

and will go satellite in some form, just not sure if its dish or directv.

although there is a small chance I will not get either of those

and just creatively download the shows I watch from the interweb.


and that isnt an empty threat towards comcast. my cable box is already halfway

out of my tv cabinet waiting to be thrown back to the local store.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13751666
> 
> 
> Unless your making an idle threat (which Comcast is betting most people are...)
> 
> 
> you might as well Call Directv right now, since another 3-Pack is on it's way...
> 
> 
> I'll save you the trouble of looking up the number: 1-888-777-2454


----------



## JetPilot

I have HDTV with a cablecard. None of the new HD Channels appear in the list but there are blank channels where they should be. Anybody actually receiving them??


----------



## zeldor

on the plus side comcast finally enabled blast for its business internet customers.

(not really HD related I know but thought I would share)


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/13750350
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the guide listing for NBC is off by 2.5 hours? I see this on 703 and 3. This is going to mess up my scheduled recordings for this channel if this is not fixed soon!



It started before the weekend. It looks like TV Guide (I believe that they supply the llistings for the guide) threw some bogus paid commercial and/or duplicate programs into the guide after 12 noon and that pushed everything back 2.5 hours. It's only on KNTV (3, 703) not the other NBC station (23). I did call Comcast on Saturday and the CSR looked at her guide, confirmed the problem and passed the information along. Still no fix though.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/13754671
> 
> 
> I did call Comcast on Saturday and the CSR looked at her guide, confirmed the problem and passed the information along. Still no fix though.



I definitely wouldn't bet the kids' college fund on it.


Ironically, Comcast's own online "TVPlanner" has the correct info.


I guess I'll have to set a manual recording for tonight SNL special. I hope they have this fixed by Thursday for the Office and 30 Rock.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13751666
> 
> 
> Unless your making an idle threat (which Comcast is betting most people are...)
> 
> you might as well Call Directv right now, since another 3-Pack is on it's way...



What a slap in the face from Comcast!










I, for one, am dealing with D* right now, although I'm not sure

when I'll actually make the move. I can't imagine that any of us

HD "purists" here would tolerate this much longer.....


----------



## hcady

I posted about the KNTV guide problem last thursday, thought it would be fixed by monday, called and talked to a csr yesterday, didn't know anything about it. She said there were no reports about it! My Sony dvr, no cable card has the same problem.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/13755034
> 
> 
> She said there were no reports about it!



From Keenan's experience that means she looked around the edge of her screen for some PostIt's but didn't see anything. It doesn't really mean nobody called in about it.


----------



## wish_i_had_hdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13751666
> 
> 
> Unless your making an idle threat (which Comcast is betting most people are...)
> 
> 
> you might as well Call Directv right now, since another 3-Pack is on it's way...
> 
> 
> I'll save you the trouble of looking up the number: 1-888-777-2454



If you are a AAA member (or can get access to a member number from a friend), I would highly recommend you call the AAA number directly which is:


800-242-9114 or look up: wwwcsaacom/portal/site/CSAA/menuitem.e18218945f8fb4a08e7ea35492278a0c/?vgnextoid=aae2ade902bf6110VgnVCM1000008712daceRCRD&vgnextfmt=default&cpsextcurrchannel=1


(sorry if the URL is munged - I am trying to fool the sw into allowing me to post URLs)


You get $10 off monthly payment for 24 months with this deal. You also get a screaming deal on the HD DVR (I believe I got 2 for $99 - of course the CSR might have been lying too). I will find out for sure when my credit card bill shows up. The install in SJ area is very immediate - they are coming out tomorrow to my home.


Bye bye Comcast (I hope). I will miss KQED HD though.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish_i_had_hdtv* /forum/post/13755820
> 
> 
> Bye bye Comcast (I hope). I will miss KQED HD though.



You should try one of those newfangled contraptions - "antennas", I think they're called. You might be able to get your KQED-HD with it.


Plus, the DirecTV HD DVR HR-21 has a USB add-on OTA tuner that enables you to record and view OTA programming seamlessly, including guide info.


----------



## mds54

Comcast NBC11 Guide glitch makes the news......

http://www.nbc11.com/news/16062020/detail.html


----------



## garypen

That oughta get things rolling!


----------



## wanderance

I just wanted to throw in a quick comment about the new HD channels. I get them, have been slowly switching my season passes (on my Series 3) from the SD to the HD channel and have been LOVING IT. I have yet to see any of the issues described here, but I would much rather have a slightly degraded HD signal than a SDV signal that nothing in my house could receive.


Comcast took the approach they thought was the best, and I am sure over time they will get the kinks worked out.


----------



## plumeria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish_i_had_hdtv* /forum/post/13755820
> 
> 
> --snip--
> 
> 
> Bye bye Comcast (I hope). I will miss KQED HD though.



Why not OTA, though the picture often leaves a lot to be desired due to KQED jamming in too many digital channels.


peter


----------



## Brian Conrad

I did a channel scan with my Silicon Dust HDHomeRun box and in my area they appear to have put 6 encrypted channels at the RF channel 11 (201 mhz) and 30 (261 mhz) as those weren't in a scan from last year. There are no encrypted channels in the Expanded Basic range in my area.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plumeria* /forum/post/13757816
> 
> 
> Why not OTA, though the picture often leaves a lot to be desired due to KQED jamming in too many digital channels.
> 
> 
> peter



KQED-HD looks outstanding OTA.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13757140
> 
> 
> Comcast NBC11 Guide glitch makes the news......
> 
> http://www.nbc11.com/news/16062020/detail.html



much as I love to hate Comcast, I don't think the NBC TV Guide glitch originates with them...it's also showing up on my OTA DVR units that pick their guide info up via the Gemstar TVGOS system...


----------



## Keenan

It's been fine on my S3 TiVo.


----------



## Mikef5

Since a lot of people seem to have an issue with Comcast's recent use of "3 packing" I asked for a clarification on what exactly Comcast is doing with their signals. I have received this reply which helps to clear up some misconceptions on what is happening and why it is being used. I'll post it as I received it so there is no mistake on what was or wasn't said......


____________________________________________________________ _______


Mike F5:


Per your request, here is an overview of the HD picture quality issue you asked for prior to your upcoming meeting with Rick Germano. Hopefully I've covered the major questions you raised and avoided using too much jargon.

*The Background:*


HD picture quality is extremely important to our customers and to us.


The majority of our HD programming continues to be provided through 2:1 encoding.


We recently began using an advanced delivery system for some programming that allows three HD signals to use one 38 megabit channel. The advanced compression technologies we use in our network let us give customers more HD choices and higher picture quality on a bit-by-bit level, whether those signals are delivered in a 2:1 or 3:1 format.


There are always adjustments that must be made when any company deploys new technologies, so we're fine-tuning the network to ensure we're delivering high quality HD signals through our newly deployed processes as well.


We use only the most advanced HD delivery technologies. In fact, we continually evaluate and reject many new technologies because they do not meet our standards.

*The Details*


Picture quality is the product of many factors, including the quality of the source signal from the programmer as well the way that operators deliver the HD signal. There has been a significant amount of conversation online about bit-rate and compression as key indicators for the quality of HD service. While they are factors that influence picture quality, these indicators alone do not determine the quality of an HD signal.


(Signals with higher bit rates do not always result in a better picture. For example, in 1996 MPEG bit rates were much higher than they are today, but picture quality was lower. With today's advanced technologies, you can deliver a high quality picture with lower bit rates).


All programmers rely on some type of encoding and compression technologies to deliver their products. All providers (cable, satellite, telcos) take video feeds from those programmers in the form of MPEG-2 or MPEG-4 compressed video, and improvements in compression technologies are happening continually.


Comcast uses a combination of compression techniques and other technologies to deliver great HD pictures. Like many other multi-channel service providers, we use tools like traditional encoding and statistical multiplexing, among others


*Encoding is the process used to convert high definition or standard definition signals into MPEG 2 or MPEG 4 for transport to all providers (e.g., cable satellite, etc).


*Statistical multiplexing is the process whereby many different MPEG streams can be delivered together. This process allows broadcasters, cable providers, satellite and telcos to determine the bandwidth needed for a video service based on the complexity of the scenes in the picture and allocates bandwidth based on the needs of the programming in real-time.


We've begun using an advanced encoding technique called second pass encoding for many of our other high definition feeds that produces higher picture quality than single pass encoding.


Second pass encoding removes redundant information and data that is not typically seen by the human eye.


The second pass encoding technology we use is based on increased processing of the original incoming signals from programmers instead of decompressing them into baseband video and audio and then re-compressing them like some other providers do before delivering them across their networks.


One of the key advantages of the second pass encoding system we use is that it optimizes the MPEG video without decompressing it. Each time video is de-compressed and re-compressed a small amount of quality is lost. The process companies like DirecTV use is much like making a copy of a copy of a video tape, while second pass encoding is comparable to using advanced editing techniques to clean distortions from a picture.


Because it's also more efficient, we're able to deliver more HD content with second pass encoding. However, second pass encoding is not technically appropriate for some of our HD content, so we deliver those channels in their original format. Comcast also delivers local broadcasters' feeds in the format received from the programmer.


As you know, Comcast is focused with laser-like intensity on maintaining superior HD picture quality. Forum members, where some of the picture quality discussions first started, are now beginning to comment on improvements they're seeing.


In summary, we'll continue to make adjustments to the technologies deployed in our network as needed to deliver high quality HD signals and you know that I'll continue in my efforts to listen to the local feedback in the Forum as well as finding the time to keep our long-running dialogue/conversation ongoing.


thanks

____________________________________________________________ _____


So there is your explanation on what Comcast is doing with the signals. Like it or not that is what they have decided to go with and with the proper adjustments and pairing of channels this should work effectively until something else comes along to help with this, like SDV or mpeg4 encoding etc. ... and they are coming sooner than you think.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Thanks, Mike. I'm assuming Mr. J sent this to you. I'll error on the side of caution and use the "I'll believe it when I see it" response...however he does make some good points. Picture quality *is* more than just bit rate and the level of compression. And I believe they really can send down 3 channels at 12Mb/s and still have the quality, sharpness, and clarity we expect for what we we pay. Though it's one thing to say they're going to do it...it's another thing to actually do it. I personally haven't seen the improvements mentioned (but then again I haven't been watching that much TV lately either). But hopefully they stay true to their word...


----------



## Keenan

The first section of the above was posted a couple of weeks ago at either BBR or Comcast's own forum. The person who gave you this appears just to be reading from a prepared statement.


Within the second part, is it just a coincidence that the channels they are doing this with are the same channels they are selling to other cable companies as well? I would like to see some further detail on the below statement because as it is, it appears to be simply lip service to obscure the real reason why they're doing it, to make money selling to other cablecos along with squeezing more HD to customers to be competitive with the satcos/FIOS. I'd like to know what channels/content they deem as being inappropriate for the 2 pass technology.



> Quote:
> However, second pass encoding is not technically appropriate for some of our HD content, so we deliver those channels in their original format.


----------



## hcady

Guide is now fixed for KNTV.


----------



## wish_i_had_hdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13757009
> 
> 
> You should try one of those newfangled contraptions - "antennas", I think they're called. You might be able to get your KQED-HD with it.
> 
> 
> Plus, the DirecTV HD DVR HR-21 has a USB add-on OTA tuner that enables you to record and view OTA programming seamlessly, including guide info.



Yes, I heard about the USB tuner for the HR-21. The problem is no internal antenna is expected to work from my location - Sutro towers are too far away.


Any others in SJ area able to get KQED OTA with an internal antenna?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Johnson* /forum/post/13759958
> 
> 
> We've begun using an advanced encoding technique called second pass encoding for many of our other high definition feeds that produces higher picture quality than single pass encoding.



The proof is in the pudding.


If one feels that 2nd pass encoding, reducing redundant data, can result in 30% bit rate reduction (18->12 Mbps) with "higher picture quality" they will need to prove it to me.


It is insulting to say we are blindly looking at bitrates. We started looking at the PQ using still shots on bfdtv's thread, then started looking at bitrates, when the pictures looked like crap.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr. Johnson* /forum/post/13759958
> 
> 
> Because it's also more efficient, we're able to deliver more HD content with second pass encoding. *However, second pass encoding is not technically appropriate for some of our HD content,* so we deliver those channels in their original format. Comcast also delivers local broadcasters' feeds in the format received from the programmer.



As far as I am concerned, this is the only important line in the post.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish_i_had_hdtv* /forum/post/13761947
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard about the USB tuner for the HR-21. The problem is no internal antenna is expected to work from my location - Sutro towers are too far away.
> 
> 
> Any others in SJ area able to get KQED OTA with an internal antenna?



As you might already know, DirecTV will add KQED-HD in the future some time, more info might be available at http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82 . I hope it's soon as no OTA here either and so I'm keeping Limited Basic Comcast to supplement my DirecTV mostly for KQED-HD unitl that time.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/13757752
> 
> 
> I just wanted to throw in a quick comment about the new HD channels. I get them, have been slowly switching my season passes (on my Series 3) from the SD to the HD channel and have been LOVING IT. I have yet to see any of the issues described here, but I would much rather have a slightly degraded HD signal than a SDV signal that nothing in my house could receive.
> 
> 
> Comcast took the approach they thought was the best, and I am sure over time they will get the kinks worked out.



I have to agree with you. I've been torn about the added compression: I'm disappointed in that the picture quality isn't that great especially on fast-moving scenes, however I really appreciate that Comcast has taken the approach that does not leave S3/HD Tivo owners like us in the dark and the picture quality is reasonable for most scenes that do not involve lots of movement. I'd much rather get these new channels than not at all until a tuner resolver for SDV is available. And from the other posts, I'm glad that Comcast is aware of the quality issues and hopefully they will be taking steps to improve the compression.


----------



## davisdog

Jason,

Just keep in mind, that they have plenty of bandwidth in S'vale to deliver these channels to you without the added compression (and without SDV)


Interesting how they are saying their encoding techniques provide a superior quality to Directv...(Not sure I'd be saying that right now










Anyway, I hope they tune their "laser" and get the quality of the HD signal back to what they say we should be expecting from them.


----------



## clau

Upgraded.


I guess it has to happen. We're finally upgraded, Sunnyvale 94087 around Las Plasmas Park. KRON-HD shows up as 131-8. KNTV-HD now appears correctly as 11-1, and KBCW-HD as 44-1.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13760191
> 
> 
> The first section of the above was posted a couple of weeks ago at either BBR or Comcast's own forum. The person who gave you this appears just to be reading from a prepared statement.
> 
> 
> Within the second part, is it just a coincidence that the channels they are doing this with are the same channels they are selling to other cable companies as well? I would like to see some further detail on the below statement because as it is, it appears to be simply lip service to obscure the real reason why they're doing it, to make money selling to other cablecos along with squeezing more HD to customers to be competitive with the satcos/FIOS. I'd like to know what channels/content they deem as being inappropriate for the 2 pass technology.



Jim,


The person that gave this email to me was Mr. J. and if I didn't make that clear I apologize.

Mr J. doesn't read from a prepared statement, he writes them







.


Are you saying Comcast "3 packs" the programs that they sell to other providers and sends/sells it to them that way ??


I don't think the way they manipulate the program signals for distribution to the local Comcast areas ( us in the Bay Area ) has anything to do with what they provide/sell to other providers. But since I'm not in the business I can't say that for a certainty but why would one have anything to do with the other ?? In other words what they sell to another cable company isn't "3 packaged", they sell the program feeds to them and they determine what they do with it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13762047
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> 
> If one feels that 2nd pass encoding, reducing redundant data, can result in 30% bit rate reduction (18->12 Mbps) with "higher picture quality" they will need to prove it to me.
> 
> 
> It is insulting to say we are blindly looking at bitrates. We started looking at the PQ using still shots on bfdtv's thread, then started looking at bitrates, when the pictures looked like crap.
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this is the only important line in the post.



SFHub,


I think you are taking this way to personal. I didn't see anything insulting in that post, nor do I see where they said you were blindly looking at only bitrates, it only says there is more to it than just bitrates and they tried to explain the technique they are using . It only tries to explain in simple terms what Comcast is doing with the signals. If you feel insulted I'm sure that was not their intent, nor should it be taken that way.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13762766
> 
> 
> Are you saying Comcast "3 packs" the programs that they sell to other providers and sends/sells it to them that way ??
> 
> 
> I don't think the way they manipulate the program signals for distribution to the local Comcast areas ( us in the Bay Area ) has anything to do with what they provide/sell to other providers. But since I'm not in the business I can't say that for a certainty but why would one have anything to do with the other ?? In other words what they sell to another cable company isn't "3 packaged", they sell the program feeds to them and they determine what they do with it.



Comcast doesn't. Comcast Media Center (CMC) does via HITS Quantum.
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6477176.html 


All the 3-pak channels we now get come from HITS in Denver via satellite. HITS in Denver also sells these pre-packaged HD channels to other cable operators.


The reason 3-pak is hitting all Comcast areas is because corporate mandated all areas pick up 3-pak channels from HITS. Before the various areas could get their own unadulterated direct satellite feeds. The mandate applies whether you have spare bandwidth or not.


The reasoning is supposed to be that it would cost too much to install the trans-rating equipment in all the various locations so they install it once at HITS in Denver and have everyone get the trans-rated feeds. Everyone includes not only Comcast, but all customers of HITS, which includes various cable providers.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13762998
> 
> 
> SFHub,
> 
> 
> I think you are taking this way to personal. I didn't see anything insulting in that post, nor do I see where they said you were blindly looking at only bitrates, it only says there is more to it than just bitrates and they tried to explain the technique they are using . It only tries to explain in simple terms what Comcast is doing with the signals. If you feel insulted I'm sure that was not their intent, nor should it be taken that way.



I don't find it personally insulting as in a 4 letter word. I find it intellectually insulting to try to imply people are just looking at bitrates. We could care less about the bitrates if the PQ was there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13763079
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't. Comcast Media Center (CMC) does via HITS Quantum.
> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6477176.html
> 
> 
> All the 3-pak channels we now get come from HITS in Denver via satellite. HITS in Denver also sells these pre-packaged HD channels to other cable operators.
> 
> 
> The reason 3-pak is hitting all Comcast areas is because corporate mandated all areas pick up 3-pak channels from HITS. Before the various areas could get their own unadulterated direct satellite feed.
> 
> 
> The reasoning is supposed to be that it would cost too much to install the trans-rating equipment in all the various locations so they install it once at HITS in Denver and have everyone get the trans-rated feeds. Everyone includes not only Comcast, but all customers of HITS, which includes various cable providers.



SFHub,


Thanks for that clarification, like I said I don't work in the business so that is news to me but I can see why they would do what they are doing. It always boils down to the bean counters and what is or isn't cost effective but that's way businesses are run now days... Doesn't make it right, just the bottom line is the controlling factor in almost all businesses.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13762766
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> The person that gave this email to me was Mr. J. and if I didn't make that clear I apologize.
> 
> Mr J. doesn't read from a prepared statement, he writes them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, with all due respect, and maybe he did write it, and maybe posted it somewhere else first, but that first section is a verbatim read of something that was posted in another forum a few weeks ago.


> Quote:
> Are you saying Comcast "3 packs" the programs that they sell to other providers and sends/sells it to them that way ??
> 
> 
> I don't think the way they manipulate the program signals for distribution to the local Comcast areas ( us in the Bay Area ) has anything to do with what they provide/sell to other providers. But since I'm not in the business I can't say that for a certainty but why would one have anything to do with the other ?? In other words what they sell to another cable company isn't "3 packaged", they sell the program feeds to them and they determine what they do with it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



sfhub has already answered this, and to re-affirm, yes, Comcast/CMC/HITS repaks these HD channels and sells them to other cable services. The local signals are not handled in the same way.


To be clear, this is being done because of costs, bandwidth issues and to create a marketable product to sell to other cable companies, it has nothing to due with maintaining, or "increasing" quality. You'll notice in the post there's not a single mention of the reselling of these channels.


I don't blame Mr. J, as he is not to blame for this and probably has little to no control over this aspect of Comcast's business. No doubt these were decisions made in Philadelphia.


Link to CMC/HITS,

http://www.hits.com/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13762047
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> 
> If one feels that 2nd pass encoding, reducing redundant data, can result in 30% bit rate reduction (18->12 Mbps) with "higher picture quality" they will need to prove it to me.
> 
> 
> It is insulting to say we are blindly looking at bitrates. We started looking at the PQ using still shots on bfdtv's thread, then started looking at bitrates, when the pictures looked like crap.
> 
> *However, second pass encoding is not technically appropriate for some of our HD content,*
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this is the only important line in the post.



Yes, that's the line that got my attention as well. As I noted earlier, it must be just a coincidence then that the channels that are deemed "appropriate" for these compression techniques are the same ones being re-sold to other cable companies? That to me is insulting my intelligence.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13763110
> 
> 
> I don't find it personally insulting as in a 4 letter word. I find it intellectually insulting to try to imply people are just looking at bitrates. We could care less about the bitrates if the PQ was there.



SFHub,


Like I said, the post was only to try and explain is simple terms so that people, like me that don't work in the business or only want to know what is being done to the programs, could have some idea of what was going on, nothing more or less than that.


I just wish people would give this technique time to be better fine tuned and adjusted before blasting it as the downfall of cable. Criticism I understand and Comcast wants to hear from customers and their concerns about this but I feel we should at least give them time to get the proper adjustments made.


You do remember that on 7 May you can voice your concerns to Mr. Germano and his team and you seem knowledgeable enough that your input would be very useful.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13763326
> 
> 
> SFHub,
> 
> 
> Like I said, the post was only to try and explain is simple terms so that people, like me that don't work in the business or only want to know what is being done to the programs, could have some idea of what was going on, nothing more or less than that.
> 
> 
> I just wish people would give this technique time to be better fine tuned and adjusted before blasting it as the downfall of cable. Criticism I understand and Comcast wants to hear from customers and their concerns about this but I feel we should at least give them time to get the proper adjustments made.
> 
> 
> You do remember that on 7 May you can voice your concerns to Mr. Germano and his team and you seem knowledgeable enough that your input would be very useful.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Again, with all due respect, this meeting seems to be focused on customer service issues and not the products themselves, that is after all, his new position is it not? He may listen to complaints about PQ, but I seriously doubt you'll get any substantive answers regarding it.


----------



## rsra13

I guess is true, we have the Marty Schottenheimer of the NHL.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13763302
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the line that got my attention as well. As I noted earlier, it must be just a coincidence then that the channels that are deemed "appropriate" for these compression techniques are the same ones being re-sold to other cable companies? That to me is insulting my intelligence.



It seems that people like to imply things that just aren't there.

"Appropriate" might of been a bad choice of words. Maybe " *some signals/programs will not benefit from these techniques and thus we will not use that technique for those programs* " would've been better phraseology. It has nothing to do with insulting your intelligence, just a bad choice of words or the reading of to much into those words. That's one of the problems with writing these posts and replies, you don't know how a simple mistake in a term or phrase will be taken or how it will be understood or misunderstood by another person.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13763361
> 
> 
> Again, with all due respect, this meeting seems to be focused on customer service issues and not the products themselves, that is after all, his new position is it not? He may listen to complaints about PQ, but I seriously doubt you'll get any substantive answers regarding it.



Jim,


Ok, I'll bite. So in your opinion, the meeting in San Fransisco with Mr. Germano is a waste of time since he only wants to deal with customer service issues and not in dealing with anything else and that bringing these issues up to him will get lip service at best. Am I reading this wrong or is the gist of what you are saying ??


If that is what you are saying, I for one don't want to waste my time on what is considered a waste of time or not worth the effort to even try.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13762405
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you. I've been torn about the added compression: I'm disappointed in that the picture quality isn't that great especially on fast-moving scenes, however I really appreciate that Comcast has taken the approach that does not leave S3/HD Tivo owners like us in the dark and the picture quality is reasonable for most scenes that do not involve lots of movement. I'd much rather get these new channels than not at all until a tuner resolver for SDV is available. And from the other posts, I'm glad that Comcast is aware of the quality issues and hopefully they will be taking steps to improve the compression.



I had an apples-to-apples moment last night, as I got to watch what I consider the best episode of Equator, the Galapagos episode. The bill-clashing albatrosses, the fish-diving blue-footed boobies, the agile iguanas swimming to the bottom... simply stunning HD nature programming.


The trans-rating on HDT was very evident, with heavy macroblocking, five full-on dropouts with no frames and no audio, and a general lack of pop in the colors. I remember watching this very episode last year on HDT and marveling at how justified my LCD purchase felt 


Some of the points made in that boilerplate/response that Mike was given are definitely worth considering: MPEG2 compression has improved dramatically in the last twelve years, and I have no doubt that the negative press they're getting over this is worrisome to their stockholders. But I don't think we're going to get what we want - high bitrate HD content - until SDV is a reality. Comcast's rate of change is glacial, alas, though near as I can tell the 3400 and 6400 series Motorola boxen support SDV (TWC is using them for this purpose, I believe?). This would indicate, hopefully that SDV won't be dependent on deploying new customer equipment, but "merely" headend upgrades.


I would reiterate that, if Comcast really wants to push forward with this 3:1 deployment, they should get the content providers to give them 12.7Mbps feeds instead of trans-rating 18Mpbs signals (presuming their statement that they're not recompressing is true). As an example, Universal HD has always been in the 12-13Mbps range as I recall, and while it's not the best, its quality has been more consistent to my eye than Comcast's trans-rated 3:1 packages. I could be completely off my rocker, though.


Verizon, the East Bay calls out for your fiber! 

_edited for terminology, since Comcast is calling it "trans-rating"_
_edited again - the DCT6400 does not support MPEG4_


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13759958
> 
> _Quoted from Mr J_.: *Forum members, where some of the picture quality discussions first started, are now beginning to comment on improvements they’re seeing*.



HUH???

Who is saying this???

Have they watched HDT lately?


----------



## Brian Conrad

HD PQ is bound to become a bigger issue as more people buy BluRay players and compare it's output with cable. Two pass compression (variable bit rate) will help but not if the original stream has some artifacts. Those will just get exacerbated. The solution is obviously MPEG-4 streams but that would take new boxes wouldn't it?


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13763734
> 
> 
> HD PQ is bound to become a bigger issue as more people buy BluRay players and compare it's output with cable. Two pass compression (variable bit rate) will help but not if the original stream has some artifacts. Those will just get exacerbated. The solution is obviously MPEG-4 streams but that would take new boxes wouldn't it?



Yes, I think it would take new boxes. I thought the DCT6400 series supported MPEG4, but according to this, it does not:

http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/...4630-001-a.pdf 


SDV makes more sense in the near-term as it can, apparently, be done in software on the 6400/3400 series.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13763519
> 
> 
> It seems that people like to imply things that just aren't there.
> 
> "Appropriate" might of been a bad choice of words. Maybe " *some signals/programs will not benefit from these techniques and thus we will not use that technique for those programs* " would've been better phraseology. It has nothing to do with insulting your intelligence, just a bad choice of words or the reading of to much into those words. That's one of the problems with writing these posts and replies, you don't know how a simple mistake in a term or phrase will be taken or how it will be understood or misunderstood by another person.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My statement was pretty much rhetorical in that neither Mr J nor Comcast et al are going to comment on my assertion. That assertion being that the 3-pak channels are 3-pak'ed specifically because they are also the channels that Comcast re-sells to other cablecos. I'd like to know what channels Comcast does deem appropriate(per their technical reasons-marketing reasons not being a factor) for 3-pakking as the way they have them together now seems a bit odd to me.


There's no doubt that there are some channels that are not appropriate, for example, any 1080i channel that shows sports would not be appropriate IMO.


The fact that they are clumping three 1080i channels together can't be due to those channels being "appropriate" channels for this process. IMO, there shouldn't be more than one 1080i channel per 3-pak. Of course, there are exceptions such as SHO and HBO, but what happens when one of those channels airs a boxing match? It will be a mess. When/if those channels go MPEG4, then 3-pakking would be appropriate, but not now. It's being done now because of bandwidth restrictions and customer demand and PQ is going to take a hit in the process, there's no two ways about it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13763618
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll bite. So in your opinion, the meeting in San Fransisco with Mr. Germano is a waste of time since he only wants to deal with customer service issues and not in dealing with anything else and that bringing these issues up to him will get lip service at best. Am I reading this wrong or is the gist of what you are saying ??
> 
> 
> If that is what you are saying, I for one don't want to waste my time on what is considered a waste of time or not worth the effort to even try.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's probably worth the trip, there are plenty of customer service issues that need to be addressed, but as far as product quality itself, I doubt you'll get much traction with those.


Hopefully I'm wrong, but if I understand correctly, Germano's position is focused on CSR issues, not actual products and their quality.


----------



## uurf

Here's the bulk of channels my new Samsung found last night:

*Channel Station Network*

2 KTVU-2 Fox

2-1 KTVU-2 HD Fox HD

2-2 LATN

3 KNTV-11 NBC

4 KRON-4 KRON

4-2 KRON-4 HD KRON HD

5 KPIX-5 CBS

5-1 KPIX-5 HD CBS HD

6 KICU-36

7 KGO-7 ABC

7-1 KGO-7 HD ABC HD

7-2 KGO-DT2 ABC News

7-3 KGO-DT3 Doppler

8 KTSF-26 Asian

9 KQED 9 PBS

9-1 KQED 9 HD PBS HD

9-2 KQEDDT2 PBS Encore

10 KTEH PBS

11-1 KNTV-11 HD NBC HD

11-2 KNTW KNTV Weather

12 KBCW CW

13 KBWB

17 KCSMDT PBS

22 CSPAN

29 DSCP Discovery

33 WGNSAT WGN

35 FOODTV Food TV

36 FXP FX

37 TNTP TNT

38 ESPN ESPN

39 ESPN2 ESPN2

40 CSNBA Fox Sports Network

41 TBS TBS

42 USA USA Network

43 MTV MTV

44 VH1 VH1

44-1 KBCW HD CW HD

45 SPIKE Spike

46 LIFEP Lifetime

47 AETV A&E

48 BRAVO Bravo

49 AMC AMC

50 TLC TLC

51 Animal Animal Planet

52 FAMP Family Channel

53 NIK Nikelodeon

54 TOONP Cartoon Network

55 DISP The Disney Channel

56 CNN CNN

57 CNNH CNN Headline News

58 CNBC CNBC

59 FNC Fox News Channel

60 MSNBC MSNBC

61 TWC The Weather Channel

62 THC The History Channel

63 COM The Comedy Channel

64 E! E!

65 TRUTV Tru TV

67 HGTV HGTV

70 BETP BET

71 TRAV Travel Channel

72 TVLAND TV Land

73 SCIFI SciFi

75 CMTV Country Music TV

81 VERSUS Versus

82 GOLF Golf

84-1 KFTY

84-10 88.5

85-13 MPLEX Movieplex

119-1 KICU-36 HD KICU-36 HD


It also found some HD content on 104-10 that was HBO's "John Adams" on someone's VOD (They rewound it at one point).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13764024
> 
> 
> It's probably worth the trip, there are plenty of customer service issues that need to be addressed, but as far as product quality itself, I doubt you'll get much traction with those.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong, but if I understand correctly, Germano's position is focused on CSR issues, not actual products and their quality.



Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13763326
> 
> 
> I just wish people would give this technique time to be better fine tuned



The customers *are* giving Comcast a chance by not defecting to another provider (yet). After all, that is ultimately what Comcast cares about.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13763326
> 
> 
> and adjusted before blasting it as the downfall of cable. Criticism I understand and Comcast wants to hear from customers and their concerns about this but I feel we should at least give them time to get the proper adjustments made.



Giving Comcast a chance should not equate to keeping your mouth shut. You didn't say it in those exact words, but it seems to be what you mean by giving Comcast time.


Let's keep it simple. The bottom line is degraded PQ is the cause of the complaints. Fix that and the complaints will go away.


I'm of the opinion if you care about the PQ or the current PQ annoys you, you should complain loud and clear and early. Otherwise Comcast will just say, see, nobody complained, it must be good.


You are a customer, you pay money, it is your right to complain if what you are paying for doesn't meet your needs. In today's business environment, if you don't complain, it will be interpreted as acceptance.


----------



## manoj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/13762405
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you. I've been torn about the added compression: I'm disappointed in that the picture quality isn't that great especially on fast-moving scenes, however I really appreciate that Comcast has taken the approach that does not leave S3/HD Tivo owners like us in the dark and the picture quality is reasonable for most scenes that do not involve lots of movement. I'd much rather get these new channels than not at all until a tuner resolver for SDV is available. And from the other posts, I'm glad that Comcast is aware of the quality issues and hopefully they will be taking steps to improve the compression.



It sounds like a reason to use SDV is that the Comcast-provided set-top boxes won't tune anything over 860 MHz. I suspect (but don't know) that Tivos can tune over 860 MHz though. My HDHomeRun can do so at least.


So, I'd advocate that they take the channels that have to be switched below 860 MHz and duplicate them unswitched to channels over 860 MHz. Then Comcast boxes, Tivos, and anything else with Cablecard and a high-enough frequency tuner can get all channels (until they run out of the >860 space of course).


And yeah, I realize that there could be all sorts of other problems with this (other cableco equipment not supporting it, lines not maintained well enough to support higher frequencies, and so on), but I do wonder if they've considered this.


A bolder, crazier idea would be for Comcast to actually work with Tivo to get the MPEG4 hardware in the newer Tivos enabled, and encode channels in MPEG4 in those high frequency ranges.


And of course, kill analog channels.


And yes, I do think channel quality has annoyingly gone down in some cases. I've seen scenes on Discovery Channel and HBO look simply awful. But at other times, HBO (after 3-packing) has looked fine to me. I suspect it depends on the bitrate required by the other 2 channels at the time (and of course the specific scene at the time). I am strongly considering downgrading service (and perhaps switching to satellite if I end up moving in a few months).


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm really sorry to hear that.

For the record, I am not part of any "group" that considered it (or you) a waste of time. I think right now there's just a lot of anger and mistrust aimed at Comcast, and you might be inadvertantly catching some of that flack.

At any rate, I appreciate all you've done for us, and hope you'll stick around!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13764485
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion if you care about the PQ or the current PQ annoys you, you should complain loud and clear and early. Otherwise Comcast will just say, see, nobody complained, it must be good.




I totally agree! That's partially why I've been venting on this forum, since we know that Comcast does scan AVS.

The thing is.....many of us *are* complaining, and Comcast is still saying "it must be good"!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, don't let my comments dissuade you from going, I'm only one voice. Besides, I already stated I don't think it will be a waste of time regarding customer service issues, I just don't think you'll get much feedback on the PQ problem. I also stated I hope I'm wrong on that count.


I think the fact that we here do raise these issues, and talk in a somewhat negative, or tense style at times supports the idea that this is a warm and fuzzy place to communicate. If I didn't feel as if the folks who post here were my friends, as much as an anonymous poster on an internet forum can be a friend, folks to be able to exchange thoughts and ideas with, I wouldn't even waste the time posting.


Regardless of whether the postings have been negative or positive, you, we, have accomplished quite a bit here, and I'd wager that we have the best communication with Comcast, via you and Mr. J, than any market in the country, and some of that has come about because of all the different viewpoints presented. If we all sat back and said nothing, it's a guarantee nothing will happen, there'd be nothing to communicate about.


Chin up, this forum is not the cold, heartless, unforgiving place you seem to be feeling it is right now.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13762047
> 
> 
> The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> 
> If one feels that 2nd pass encoding, reducing redundant data, can result in 30% bit rate reduction (18->12 Mbps) with "higher picture quality" they will need to prove it to me.
> 
> 
> It is insulting to say we are blindly looking at bitrates. We started looking at the PQ using still shots on bfdtv's thread, then started looking at bitrates, when the pictures looked like crap.
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this is the only important line in the post.



Yeah, the only mildly interesting part of that whole thing was the "2nd pass" stuff.


The rest is quite frankly, crap. We aren't even being that critical, the PQ on the SAME material aired a month ago is *noticeably* worse even to casual viewers like our wives/girlfriends! (or in some cases both! doh!!)


And he still didn't explain WHY they are doing any of this when it seems like they don't NEED to on 750mhz and certainly on 860mhz heads.


----------



## Poochie

Did anyone else notice the following oddity on Tuesday's Sharks/Stars NHL game on CSN-HD?


Occasionally it would seem like the action would "slow down" for a moment - but not really slow down. More like a lower framerate, which doesn't make intuitive sense to me.


I wasn't seeing breakups or any evidence of a weak signal (stutters etc), just this weird, semi-distracting visual effect. I think I might have seen this on prior FSNBA-HD airings of away games, but not home games, if I recall correctly, but maybe not. But I definitely noticed this when watching last night.


My setup in case it's at all relevant: TiVo S3 outputting "native" (1080i for CSN-HD I believe) via HDMI to Sony HS20.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I am just some guy with a single digit post count, but I for one appreciate your efforts at keeping us informed. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/13765156
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the following oddity on Tuesday's Sharks/Stars NHL game on CSN-HD?
> 
> 
> Occasionally it would seem like the action would "slow down" for a moment - but not really slow down. More like a lower framerate, which doesn't make intuitive sense to me.
> 
> 
> I wasn't seeing breakups or any evidence of a weak signal (stutters etc), just this weird, semi-distracting visual effect. I think I might have seen this on prior FSNBA-HD airings of away games, but not home games, if I recall correctly, but maybe not. But I definitely noticed this when watching last night.
> 
> 
> My setup in case it's at all relevant: TiVo S3 outputting "native" (1080i for CSN-HD I believe) via HDMI to Sony HS20.



Yes, I noticed the same thing. It seemed to coincide with heavy motion, i.e. camera sweeping the length of the ice, and I'd get significant macroblocking on the bench and the crowd in the background. I attributed it to CSN skimping a little on the HD relay bandwidth from Dallas to wherever it is they send it, i.e. they only bought 15Mbps of satellite bandwidth and are occasionally bumping against that ceiling. Total speculation on my part, though.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/13765156
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the following oddity on Tuesday's Sharks/Stars NHL game on CSN-HD?......



You mean the fact that they are now 0-3?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13765342
> 
> 
> You mean the fact that they are now 0-3?



Now you really made me mad!!!!!!


I'd convinced myself that that OT goal didnt really go in..It was just macroblocking that made it look like they lost










wait...I'm still on Dish and had to watch it in SD which is even worse







for those that still remember what that looks like


ps...MikeF5...just came back from lunch in Milpitas and if I new where you lived I would have delivered a nice cold beer from Keenan to make you smile again.


----------



## douginsunnyvale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/13765156
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice the following oddity on Tuesday's Sharks/Stars NHL game on CSN-HD?
> 
> 
> Occasionally it would seem like the action would "slow down" for a moment - but not really slow down. More like a lower framerate, which doesn't make intuitive sense to me.
> 
> 
> I wasn't seeing breakups or any evidence of a weak signal (stutters etc), just this weird, semi-distracting visual effect. I think I might have seen this on prior FSNBA-HD airings of away games, but not home games, if I recall correctly, but maybe not. But I definitely noticed this when watching last night.
> 
> 
> My setup in case it's at all relevant: TiVo S3 outputting "native" (1080i for CSN-HD I believe) via HDMI to Sony HS20.



I saw worse - but I think/hope it's because our long-awaited upgrade is about to happen...we were getting macroblocking/pixelation plus audio dropouts about every 5 seconds, after a few minutes we decided it was too annoying and switched to SD on channel 40...it was grainier than usual and the sound was distorted (skewed to high-frequency and a little bit of cardboard tube reverb)...but it was more watchable than the HD feed...we actually checked to see if the HD feed had cleared up at the start of the 3rd period and found all our HD channels were gone ("This channel should be available shortly")...but Vs on 404 was bright and clear to watch the end of the Avs/Wings game and jokes at the Sharks expense after the disappointing finish.


Checked this morning and even digital channels were gone, our cable internet was also dead...hoping this means the upgrade will be done by the time I get home today...if not, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm the last Comcast subscriber in my neighborhood, there sure are a lot of dishes showing up on neighborhood roofs...


To be precise, I'm in the Cherry Chase neighborhood, West Cardinal off Knickerbocker...I've been watching this forum a few weeks now since we've been getting notices about an upgrade and have had quite a few brief outages...last night/today is by far the longest yet


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13765644
> 
> 
> Now you really made me mad!!!!!!
> 
> I'd convinced myself that that OT goal didnt really go in..It was just macroblocking that made it look like they lost



Sorry about that! That's what I thought too!









I guess we'll just have to see what kind of _macroblocking_ happens in front of the nets tonight......


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13765342
> 
> 
> You mean the fact that they are now 0-3?



Given what I saw live at the tank on Sunday evening, I wouldn't consider this particular fact an oddity. There, the slowness was not a video artifact.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.



I am really sorry to hear this. I have really enjoyed your willingness to share everything you can with this forum. I assume I can speak for the majority of the visitors that it has been very helpful. Please don't let a few folks ruin the entire thing though. I have seen it happen time and time again on forums, someone for whatever reason hides behind the computer to make some fairly rude comments. From what I can gather a lot of complaints are only cropping up because someone is watching the bitrate meters and looking for any defect in the signal. I would wager that if those same people just saw the channels pop up and enjoyed them there wouldn't be such a huge fuss. I guess this is the double edge sword, you bring a lot of information and some people take it a little too far.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13762753
> 
> 
> Upgraded.
> 
> 
> I guess it has to happen. We're finally upgraded, Sunnyvale 94087 around Las Plasmas Park. KRON-HD shows up as 131-8. KNTV-HD now appears correctly as 11-1, and KBCW-HD as 44-1.



Just turned on the TV to find I was upgraded. If I had checked here earlier today, I would have already known! But I think it was more exciting to find out the way I did.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



For what it's worth, I hope you'll stay, Mike. You bring a ton of knowledge to this forum and I appreciate all that you do for this forum and the readers.


----------



## Dbower

I've not read anything that suggests anger was directed at you, Mike. Only frustration at Comcast and their lack of good communication to CSRs and the end customer.


Even the 3-pack issue would have been somewhat subdued had the response from Mr. J come a lot sooner. But even that is a start.


Please stay!


-Dave


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13765030
> 
> 
> Chin up, this forum is not the cold, heartless, unforgiving place you seem to be feeling it is right now.



I'd like to add that we can disagree with a position without holding any ill will to the person. That person might even be a good friend and on a different topic, we might totally agree.


----------



## fender4645

Mike, I'd like to echo everyone else's comments in that your posting here is very beneficial not just because you're in direct contact with Mr. J. but your personal insight as well. I have to admit though that over the past few months this thread has become increasingly negative and repetitive on certain issues. Jim's right in that bringing up issues (both good and bad) is a good way for people to gain knowledge on the current state of affairs. However random posts such as "Comcast sucks because they 3-pak" is pointless and a waste of everyone's time. Yes...we get it...we all want Comcast to change their ways. This topic has received national attention, everyone knows about it, it's time to move on. We're extremely lucky to have someone like Mike take the time to become a liaison between our group and Comcast management. If Mike goes away, so will our liaison and this thread will become dangerously close to being useless.


Chris


----------



## curt.k

Hi Guys,


I'm trying to find a QAM channel directory for Comcast in Redwood City. The only source I know of from this forum is the Silicondust website, but that does not have much descriptive info about the channels, and I don't know if it has current data. Is there a good online source for local QAM channel info, or is the only way of finding all available QAM channels to do a rescan and channel surf?


Thanks, Curt


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sounds like somebody needs a hug.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wish_i_had_hdtv* /forum/post/13761947
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard about the USB tuner for the HR-21. The problem is no internal antenna is expected to work from my location - Sutro towers are too far away.
> 
> 
> Any others in SJ area able to get KQED OTA with an internal antenna?



I can get it fine in San Jose with a "Silver Sensor" indoor antenna.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curt.k* /forum/post/13767606
> 
> 
> is the only way of finding all available QAM channels to do a rescan and channel surf?



That is probably the quickest way other than silicondust or hoping someone in your area has done it already.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13762586
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> Just keep in mind, that they have plenty of bandwidth in S'vale to deliver these channels to you without the added compression (and without SDV)



True, however one of my main frustrations with Comcast has been living in an area where we pay the same amount (well, unless you call to complain







)and yet do not receive the same channels as everyone else. I don't think I could reverse that position and now ask for Comcast to give us something that the rest of the Bay Area does not... although I wouldn't complain if they did.










And Mike, just to echo what others have said here, I have really appreciated your well-written, educational posts and acting as a liaison between the forum and Mr. Johnson. Please don't leave!


----------



## nikeykid

omg i don't check the forums for one day and look at the mess!


mike come back!


----------



## dr1394

Here's some analysis of "second pass encoding" from the recent showing of Ratatouille on Starz. A randomly selected I-frame:











The MPEG-2 quantization levels in that frame:











A composite of the above pics:











The green blocks are at quantization level 112, which is the maximum. At this level, _all_ of the detail is discarded in each block. The effective resolution in the green areas of the image is 1920/8x1080/8 or 240x135.


The transcoder is looking for flat areas in the image and re-quantizing those areas to 112. For most of the image, that's more or less okay. However, for the old lady's head, it may be too much (although it may still be perceptually acceptable when viewed under typical conditions).


Ron


----------



## diskus

Upgraded channel list of HD began showing up in downtown Los Gatos early yesterday morning.


Thus far I have not noticed any picture quality issues, looks fine


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/13766663
> 
> 
> Just turned on the TV to find I was upgraded. If I had checked here earlier today, I would have already known! But I think it was more exciting to find out the way I did.



Picked up a second CableCard yesterday. I was on the phone with the Comcast tech for 30 minutes before they finally got the card to work. I have the Digital Starter package, and I am happy that I have a lot of the new HD channels, including SciFi.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curt.k* /forum/post/13767606
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a QAM channel directory for Comcast in Redwood City. The only source I know of from this forum is the Silicondust website, but that does not have much descriptive info about the channels, and I don't know if it has current data. Is there a good online source for local QAM channel info, or is the only way of finding all available QAM channels to do a rescan and channel surf?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Curt



I guess what you're looking for is the dump one gets when you scan with the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun so you need to find someone who has that file in your zip code. That gives you a list of all the channels found during the scan and which ones are NTSC, QAM and if QAM whether encrypted or not and frequency, etc. The list on their website is culled from those type of files.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13768485
> 
> 
> Here's some analysis of "second pass encoding" from the recent showing of Ratatouille on Starz. A randomly selected I-frame:
> 
> 
> The green blocks are at quantization level 112, which is the maximum. At this level, _all_ of the detail is discarded in each block. The effective resolution in the green areas of the image is 1920/8x1080/8 or 240x135.
> 
> 
> The transcoder is looking for flat areas in the image and re-quantizing those areas to 112. For most of the image, that's more or less okay. However, for the old lady's head, it may be too much (although it may still be perceptually acceptable when viewed under typical conditions).
> 
> 
> Ron



Excellent analysis, Ron! The image you chose seems to have a lot of dark shading which the transcoder handles differently than lighter shades, correct? It would be interesting (or sad) to see this same analysis on a frame where there's a lot of light and/or a fast-moving picture.


----------



## Fourmica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/13768485
> 
> 
> Here's some analysis of "second pass encoding"
> 
> The green blocks are at quantization level 112, which is the maximum. At this level, _all_ of the detail is discarded in each block. The effective resolution in the green areas of the image is 1920/8x1080/8 or 240x135.
> 
> 
> The transcoder is looking for flat areas in the image and re-quantizing those areas to 112. For most of the image, that's more or less okay. However, for the old lady's head, it may be too much (although it may still be perceptually acceptable when viewed under typical conditions).
> 
> 
> Ron



WOW! Thank you for the analysis, Ron! This is the kind of stuff I love to see here. Your effort is appreciated, and I would enjoy seeing more of this kind of work on other channels if you have the time and motivation. I would also be interested in learning about the software and techniques involved in this kind of analysis if you'd like to share


----------



## mr. wally

does anyone get hd net movies on their comcast hd package?


----------



## NeoChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/13773861
> 
> 
> does anyone get hd net movies on their comcast hd package?



Comcast doesn't carry HDNet at all, as far as I know.


----------



## Bill

The worst DVR and now 3-pack HD. I have Dish and this is making Charlie look good







. WTF is up with their management? I'm not loyal and watch what all providers are doing. I almost switched back to Comcast. Their upgrade delay stopped me. Sure glad I didn't! Seems to be one thing after another with them. I assume their majority of customers, analog and SD watchers, are still in ignorant bliss.


Hey Mike, Satelite is calling if you bug out. Would make a real statement to Comcast. You'd be welcome to come over and help us out at Dish but you'd probably go to D*.


Hey Keenan, how does that 3-pack HD look on your 73"? Bet you mostly watch D*.

Miss the old "CRT is better than other TV technology" in the Display threads. Do you think we ever convinced them? Since no one is making CRT-RPTVs anymore, I guess not.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/13774523
> 
> 
> The worst DVR and now 3-pack HD. I have Dish and this is making Charlie look good. WTF is up with their management? I'm not loyal and watch what all providers are doing. I almost switched back to Comcast. Their upgrade delay stopped me. Sure glad I didn't! Seems to be one thing after another with them. I assume their majority of customers, analog and SD watchers, are still in ignorant bliss.



And you are posting in a Comcast forum why? I am glad you like Dish, but really (and I mean really) no one cares.


----------



## Bill

Speak for yourself. I told you why I'm in this thread. I'm not a Dish Fanboy. My comment about "Charlie" was sarcastic. Sorry you didn't pick that up. I'll ad an emoticon. I've been in this forum a long time, that's not how I roll. Are you some kind of Comcast fanboy? Cool your jets! Maybe my criticism will be read by Comcast and help you guys, and me, out. Duh! If Comcast gets better than Satelite, I'll be back.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/13774523
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keenan, how does that 3-pack HD look on your 73"? Bet you mostly watch D*.
> 
> Miss the old "CRT is better than other TV technology" in the Display threads. Do you think we ever convinced them? Since no one is making CRT-RPTVs anymore, I guess not.



No problem with 3-pak channels here, everything still looks good.










Of course, that's only because it's May '08 we still only have 11(5+3+3) HD channels here.


----------



## Dospac

I've noticed(as has the lady) that the PQ has improved for the 3pak channels considerably. Not as much random color macroblock suckage, it still occurs but is much less frequent now. I can tell it's not as good as before but it's definitely watchable now.. Count me as one forum poster who has noticed the improvement over the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cperalt1

In Vallejo I have noticed a slight drop in quality on the HD channels but not as drastic as other areas. I also do notice of course better PQ using my Cable Card Mitsu RPTV than using the DCT3416. The one area that has gone to crap, however, is the SD broadcasts. The most noticeable for me has been Ch119 PBS Sprout. As a parent of a 1 year old I'm held hostage with that channel and have noticed a significant drop in quality between the week before the last upgrade an now. The quality suffers so much at times that it is almost unwatchable with macroblock, stuttering and audio dropouts. Of course my son can't tell but as a parent having to put up with the already repetative programming it is almost unbearable at times. I also record several shows through firewire to a G4 tower I have plugged in to the tv and cable box and when reviewing the bitrate it seems to be about .5Mb lower than previously but at least thing get softened and are slightly more bearable when I transcode the transport streams to h264 using Handbrake. There are other channels where I have noticed this but this was the most obvious to me since its the one I watch the most. End Rant.


----------



## Dbower

Not to throw more material into the fire, but has anyone noticed the SD channel quality of late? It's getting worse! Watched Hallmark channel showing of several MASH episodes over several days, and the studdering and judder was horrific. Surfing through some other SD channels revealed the same thing. Panning and motion seems to cause a jump in the picture at about once per second rate.


Anyone see this effect on Direct or Dish SD channels?


-Dave


----------



## raghu1111

There is a tempting offer for Tivo upgrade in email ($200 including wireless adapter).


I remember some one posting link to a FAQ page on comcast.com that allows small receiver (DCT700?) for receiving On-Demand alone if we are using a CableCard. Is there such an offer? On-Demand is not important for me but usually we use it for friends' kids visiting home. Of course I know I can get one for $6.99 extra outlet fee. I am hoping I can avoid it by getting a box that just does On-Demand.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/13778043
> 
> 
> In Vallejo I have noticed a slight drop in quality on the HD channels but not as drastic as other areas. I also do notice of course better PQ using my Cable Card Mitsu RPTV than using the DCT3416. The one area that has gone to crap, however, is the SD broadcasts.



I'm in Vallejo also and I've seen what seems like a drop in SD quality (although SD and quality through an HDTV seems to be a contradiction in terms). I pretty much keep the SD stuff in its native 4:3 aspect ratio if I can. However gnarly SD can be, stretching, even if the set does it well, just makes it worse.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13781754
> 
> 
> There is a tempting offer for Tivo upgrade in email ($200 including wireless adapter).
> 
> 
> I remember some one posting link to a FAQ page on comcast.com that allows small receiver (DCT700?) for receiving On-Demand alone if we are using a CableCard. Is there such an offer? On-Demand is not important for me but usually we use it for friends' kids visiting home. Of course I know I can get one for $6.99 extra outlet fee. I am hoping I can avoid it by getting a box that just does On-Demand.



You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here .


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13781890
> 
> 
> You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here .



Great! This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks hiker.


----------



## mazman49

Would that digital box be able to receive HD On Demand shows, or only SD?


----------



## Cal1981

I was surfing and came to HBO-HD playing Soapdish. Maybe they have a bad print but the PQ is pretty poor. It's very soft and the faces almost look like SD.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13764138
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter now, I've decided not to go. I'll not waste my time and effort ( and gas for that matter ) on what's considered by this group as a waste of time. I'll have to re-evaluate my status in staying in this forum also. Right now, I don't have that warm and cozy feeling in staying.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I may be wrong, but I think the problem is that at some point after becoming the middleman between us and Mr. Johnson, you started taking the responses to Comcast personally. You've just got to realize that we don't hate you or even anybody at Comcast; we're just picky and demanding. And that's only because we're enthusiastic about the products and technology.


Besides, without you, how will Comcast be able to gloat if and when they beat my December 2009 upgrade prediction?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/13782668
> 
> 
> Would that digital box be able to receive HD On Demand shows, or only SD?



It would be only SD. Not sure if any one actually managed to get this. I will try.


----------



## NeoChaos

Comcast sucks not for the PQ problems, but still foistering this Versus/Golf HD combo channel on us. I want the Sharks game in HD, not a golf tournament, dangit!


----------



## zeldor

well its supposed to be on 720 not VS. (my understanding)

but with the giants game running late their retarded enginers

havent thrown the switch to turn on hockey on 720...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13783590
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks not for the PQ problems, but still foistering this Versus/Golf HD combo channel on us. I want the Sharks game in HD, not a golf tournament, dangit!


----------



## NeoChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13783648
> 
> 
> well its supposed to be on 720 not VS. (my understanding)
> 
> but with the giants game running late their retarded enginers
> 
> havent thrown the switch to turn on hockey on 720...



No, game 5 is a Versus exclusive, so no CSN coverage. However, apparently VS/Golf is reserved for Golf Channel on Fridays and Versus didn't have a contigency plan for those who don't have a dedicated Versus HD channel.


----------



## zeldor

nhl.com has the station info for the game as being shown locally on

csn-ba. on versus for the rest of the country though.

I guess we will find out in 1 out of a giants game...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13783705
> 
> 
> No, game 5 is a Versus exclusive, so no CSN coverage. However, apparently VS/Golf is reserved for Golf Channel on Fridays and Versus didn't have a contigency plan for those who don't have a dedicated Versus HD channel.


----------



## NeoChaos

No, the A's game is listed as being next on CSN HD.


----------



## zeldor

wtf, are they (comcast) really not going to show the sharks play tonight

at all? I can see hockey equipment being thrown into

comcast offices all over the bay area that is the case...

and yes I am advocating violence, this is hockey after all..


----------



## NeoChaos

It's on Versus in standard-def. The problem is that the HD coverage is being pre-empted by friggin golf.


----------



## zeldor

had forgotten about sd-vs..









Im still all for pucks through glass though...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13783784
> 
> 
> It's on Versus in standard-def. The problem is that the HD coverage is being pre-empted by friggin golf.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeoChaos* /forum/post/13783784
> 
> 
> It's on Versus in standard-def. The problem is that the HD coverage is being pre-empted by friggin golf.


*This is ridiculous. The Sharks even said this would be on Versus HD. But on Comcast, on the Versus/Golf HD, they are NOT showing it????? Pathetic Comcast, pathetic.*


----------



## rsra13

I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## davisdog

It's not a comcast issue...There is no dedicated Versus "HD" Channel, just the cobranded Versus/Golf HD Channel.


I've got the same problem on Dish...Versus/Golf HD is showing tape delayed golf...CSNBA is showing A's...Only place to watch is Versus SD.


Sucks!...but so do the sharks right now


----------



## davisdog

ps...For those in the newly upgraded Las Palmas/Cumberland Ave of Sunnyvale...Are you getting all the new HD Channels ok now or are some of them screwed up or showing one moment please etc...My parents just got upgraded and at least as of last night still had nothing on many channels, and Channel 7 had gotten screwed up (although some of the new channels do have stuff)


----------



## rsra13

Too bad that the game was in SD.


I still can't believe it.


----------



## rxp19

Atleast Sunday's Sharks game will be in HD on Comcast SportsNet HD 720( http://sharks.nhl.com/ ) even though zap2it and comcast guide is saying it'll be on Vs HD. Either way, should be in HD this Sunday.


I agree that there should've been some contingency plan for Comcast to flip the switch on Golf/Vs HD channel feed to show the game. Comcast does own the majority share of both channels so you'd think they would have some sort of push on things like this. I'd hate to see the same thing hapapen durring college football season!


----------



## OpieSF

Any opinions on last night's 7pm SciFiHD BSG broadcast picture quality?


SOMA SF was not improved from previous weeks with heavy pixelation clustered around the 30 to 40 minute marks.


----------



## walk

Nope, it was worse than last week, which was maybe a little better than the first week...


This week, lots of macroblocking, and even some stray pixels flying all over the place...


Good episode though...


----------



## ayewbf

I agree with walk's assesment.


Those who deny that 3-pack'ing results in a poor HD experience need look no further than the HD BSG broadcasts. I'm guessing that some of the graininess in BSG is by design and that the grain is bringing out the worst case behavior of the recompression algorithm (resulting in the macro block errors, etc.)

I could upload some frame grabs, or even complete mpeg2 transport stream samples, but without a non-cable copy to compare against it wouldn't prove that the digital artifacts are due to the 3-packing.


It's touching that comcast has sent workers out to people's houses (as if it were a reception problem), but it's not as if one needs to visit anybody's home to reproduce this problem.


----------



## Brian Conrad

This is the first time (outside of UHD reruns) I've been able to watch BSG on Sci-Fi HD. My comparisons are between the UHD reruns and what I watched last night. First off last BSG makes a lot of use of hand held which is handy when shooting both on a tight budget in tight staged scenes. Hand held introduces more problems when you shoot with in HD as I'm sure some of the folks here who own consumer HD cameras will attest. What even shaking was minor with a SD camera becomes more pronounced with an HD camera. The worst example of a professional film I can think of using hand held is "The Kingdom" which critic reviled because of the extreme shakiness.


What I noted as far as PQ was a softer look not foreign to some of the NBC/Universal stuff. On fast pans there was some "spotty looking" quantization almost like 8mm film with some spots on it. A few pans had some macro-blocking. Over all though I prefer watching the HD version over the blurry lined SD I was watching in previous weeks. My bigger ***** is the cheapo use of stretched SD for movies and shows on the other new channels even on films I know have HD transfers.


If Comcast wants to 3-pack maybe the studios will provide some streams that are set up for that rather than recompressed streams. I realized they are playing a hard balancing act between satisfying their growing HD audience and not alienating the existing SD audiences (who can be very cranky too).


As an aside even the BluRay release of "Before the Devil Knows You're Dead" shot with the Panavision Genesis (made by Sony) and which Sidney Lumet raves about in the extras has jutter especially at the shopping center scene. My bet is the cinematographer was still figuring out the camera and what panning rate would work (even 35mm film is subject to jutter). There's also the funny Sony ad where the Genesis falls off a mountain and bursts in to parts which turn into the line of Sony consumer products suggesting that technology is making its way into them but I'm not sure their HD cams have that kind of sensor in them yet though it would be neat even if it were a reduced size.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13783572
> 
> 
> It would be only SD. Not sure if any one actually managed to get this. I will try.



I managed to convince the people at my local Comcast office by using that FAQ to provide a STB for VOD but since I wanted an HD one (DCT-6200) I pay $7/mo.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13787182
> 
> 
> Over all though I prefer watching the HD version over the blurry lined SD I was watching in previous weeks. My bigger ***** is the cheapo use of stretched SD for movies and shows on the other new channels even on films I know have HD transfers.



I agree totally with this. BSG is better in HD overall... everything is... but they sure aren't giving us "full" picture quality like they used to... and the reason is... they are stealing bandwidth away in order to add NEW HD channels that aren't even IN FREEKIN HD half the time!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13787182
> 
> 
> If Comcast wants to 3-pack maybe the studios will provide some streams that are set up for that rather than recompressed streams



Sure, but Comcast could also be smarter about the channels they add and/or how they "pack" them, especially if you consider they don't seem to be near the system's capacity yet... or when they waste a whole channel for something like 720 (90% of the time a spinning logo...). I mean can't they turn it off and use the b/w for a different channel when there's no sports on??


Then again, the studios/networks could just get off their duffs and put more real-HD programming on their HD channel too.


----------



## Jonathan Z

It seems like there should be a web page for this or something but my searches are not turning anything up.


Can someone point me to where I can find Comcast QAM lineups for San Mateo, CA?


Since I don't subscribe to Digital or HD Service Comcast refuses to tell me of the new locations for some stations that have moved.


If anyone knows, I'm trying to find the new location of KPIX (channel 5) HD.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13787576
> 
> 
> when they waste a whole channel for something like 720 (90% of the time a spinning logo...). I mean can't they turn it off and use the b/w for a different channel when there's no sports on??



If they 3-pak 720 we can really see how efficient the 2nd pass encoder is (90% of the tiem)










Unfortunately that won't happen since it isn't a national channel so it doesn't come from Denver HITS where the encoding equipment resides.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13787263
> 
> 
> I managed to convince the people at my local Comcast office by using that FAQ to provide a STB for VOD but since I wanted an HD one (DCT-6200) I pay $7/mo.



Thats good news. Does the 6.99 discount show up as any particular item on the bill?


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jonathan Z* /forum/post/13789863
> 
> 
> If anyone knows, I'm trying to find the new location of KPIX (channel 5) HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I get my CBS HD on 128-1. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Is anyone not receiving a signal from MTV-HD, in Marin or elsewhere in the Bay Area? I haven't got a signal for the last several days. My Cablecard-equipped HDTV seems to report that there is no signal for MTV-HD. The set cycles among three types of modulation (QAM64, QAM256, and 8VSB) and it shows an in-band SNR of zero.


Just for laughs, I again tried the online Comcast chat support. Again, complete incompetence. The CSRs seem completely oblivious to what a Cablecard even is, and always want to "send a signal" to re-set the box. They have no way of checking any local based problems (wouldn't it be worth Comcast's nickel to set up a database to track ongoing problems?), and they spend Comcast's money on a service visit where none is needed or appropriate. While there is some greater chance that a service visit would turn up a problem in some local distribution point here, than in solving the three-pak problem, it seems like a wholly inefficient way of dealing with what is likely a local problem in the distribution network.


I'm sure that the satellite and FIOS providers have their own customer service problems, but Comcast is so dumb. The cable system has so many advantages to its competitors, most notably the lack of need for a box in each TV location. But they are going to lose their advantage by their continuing managerial incompetence.


Here's the chat transcript. What it fails to convey is that the transcript was compiled over the better part of an hour, while the CSR dealt with other customers, no doubt:






> Quote:
> Live Chat
> 
> Status: Analyst Jasmin.29274 is here and your issue status is: working
> 
> 
> Problem: MTV-HD no signal End Session analyst Jasmin.29274 has entered room
> 
> 
> user Tom_ has entered room
> 
> 
> Tom(Sun May 4 13:48:59 PDT 2008)>MTV-HD no signal
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:49:01 PDT 2008)>Hello Tom_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Jasmin.29274. Please give me one moment to review your information.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:49:09 PDT 2008)>I would be more than happy to assist you. Please give me one moment while I review your information.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:50:15 PDT 2008)>Tom, I can help you with that.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:51:03 PDT 2008)>OK, great
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:51:20 PDT 2008)>I understand that your MTV channel has no signal.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:51:25 PDT 2008)> Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:51:40 PDT 2008)>Correct. The HD channel, at 743 in this area.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:51:47 PDT 2008)>For account identification can you please provide your account number?
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:52:52 PDT 2008)>Did you receive my last message?
> 
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:53:17 PDT 2008)>One second, need to log in to retrieve that
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:53:29 PDT 2008)>XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:53:44 PDT 2008)>Thank you.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:54:03 PDT 2008)>I will be just one moment while I bring up the required information. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:54:11 PDT 2008)>no problem
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:54:22 PDT 2008)>Thank you.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:54:23 PDT 2008)>By the way, How are you doing today?
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:55:01 PDT 2008)>Well, thank you.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:55:19 PDT 2008)>You are welcome.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 13:59:01 PDT 2008)>Tom, I am still pulling up your account. Would you mind holding again?
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 10:59:15 PDT 2008)>no problem
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:01:45 PDT 2008)>Tom, Thank you for waiting. I pulled up your account now.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:01:49 PDT 2008)>Can you please provide the serial number from the bottom of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:03:07 PDT 2008)>I have three TVs, two boxes and a cable card. I don't think this is box related. No signal on this channel only on both HD tvs.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:07:32 PDT 2008)>Tom, the channels that are showing on your tv are coming from the box thus the signal.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:07:46 PDT 2008)>Let me send you a signal.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:08:01 PDT 2008)>Please make sure that your cable box is on.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:08:27 PDT 2008)>All cable boxes are on, and the CableCard TV is on also.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:08:47 PDT 2008)>That is great. One moment please.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:12:04 PDT 2008)>I have sent a signal to your digital box. Can you please check to see if this has resolved your issue?
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:12:21 PDT 2008)>Will check on both HDTVs. One second.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:12:34 PDT 2008)>Okay. I will wait.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:14:39 PDT 2008)>No. Both TVs still are not getting a signal from 743, MTV-HD. The CableCard equipped TV diagnostics tell me that the card is searching for a signal and not finding anything.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:18:37 PDT 2008)>tom, What I can suggest now is to schedule you for a trouble call.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:19:30 PDT 2008)>I appreciate your help. But this is a bad week for me to be around the house for a call. Is there any chance this is a regional problem?
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:23:17 PDT 2008)>Tom, if you do not want to send a technician, please do the powercycle instead.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:23:29 PDT 2008)>You are going to need to reset the digital box. You will need to unplug the digital box from the power for 30 seconds and then plug the digital box back in. It can take up to 30 minutes for the box to reset.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:24:36 PDT 2008)>I don't know how to explain this any better. This cannot be box related. I have a cablecard TV that does not use a box, and it is not receiving a signal either. Do you know what a Cablecard is?
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:26:50 PDT 2008)>Tom, the best solution to your problem is to book a technician.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:27:18 PDT 2008)>No need to worry because you don't need to be present during the troublecall.
> 
> 
> Jasmin.29274(Sun May 4 14:27:56 PDT 2008)>Please be sure that there is someone in your house who is 18 years old and above on the installation date. Also our technician will call 30 minutes before the installation.
> 
> 
> Tom_(Sun May 4 11:28:33 PDT 2008)>No, thank you. I appreciate your attempt to help, but I'll just wait until the problem is fixed in the neighborhood.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13792057
> 
> 
> Thats good news. Does the 6.99 discount show up as any particular item on the bill?



The charge for the additional outlet fee does not show up at all on the bill. Without me showing a printout of that FAQ at my local office, I would have not gotten the fee waived because they knew nothing of the policy.


----------



## lebhead

Does anybody else in Cupertino have problems receiving TNT-HD and ESPN2 HD? I have 2 Motorola DCH3416 HD DVRs and all other HD channels come in fine. Only TNT-HD and ESPN2 HD show as not available on both ("One Moment Please. This channel should be available shortly"). My guess is the 2 stations come down in the same channel. Does it sound like a weak signal issue?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13792661
> 
> 
> Is anyone not receiving a signal from MTV-HD, in Marin or elsewhere in the Bay Area? I haven't got a signal for the last several days. My Cablecard-equipped HDTV seems to report that there is no signal for MTV-HD. The set cycles among three types of modulation (QAM64, QAM256, and 8VSB) and it shows an in-band SNR of zero.



Your suspicion is correct, when the set cycles through the modulations it means the signal is missing. This could be because the signal is not being sent or the channel map that describes the frequencies being used is misconfigured.


To answer your other question, it is probably a local problem in your area because my area currently has MTVHD available.


One trick I learned with Comcast is if 3 people in the same area complain about an outage, the priority is escalated and they send someone out quickly. I don't know if this is the policy everywhere, but you might want to check with your neighbors and have them call in. I have phone #s for 2 other people in my area using Comcast who care enough to complain about this stuff and it helps get things moving quicker.


I like to think I'm saving Comcast trouble by doing it this way since it saves them the trouble of sending someone to my house to diagnose a problem that doesn't exist, only to need to escalate to someone else.


----------



## yewyew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebhead* /forum/post/13792888
> 
> 
> Does anybody else in Cupertino have problems receiving TNT-HD and ESPN2 HD? I have 2 Motorola DCH3416 HD DVRs and all other HD channels come in fine. Only TNT-HD and ESPN2 HD show as not available on both ("One Moment Please. This channel should be available shortly"). My guess is the 2 stations come down in the same channel. Does it sound like a weak signal issue?



I had the same problem before. Someone posted in this forum saying that he resolved this by fixing some loose cable connections. So I started look for one but couldn't find any. In the end I fixed it by removing the 3-way splitter that I had and hooked up the cable directly into my Tivo.


----------



## JetPilot

sfhub, Brian Conrad, Guys.


Back in Nov07 I decided to add Digital Classic to my Limited Basic. I went to the Cupertino store on Imperial and signed up. I had to pay $17 to have a tech come to my house and install a CableCard in my MITS DLP HDTV. Now they just hand you the card. I am NOT paying for Expanded Basic.


At that time the Channel Guide dated Nov 23, 2007 included HD 720 to 754 as part of Digital Classic. Classic included many, not all 107 to 586. I also get all the Digital Starter [149], Limited Basic - Digital Channels [108 to199] and of course all the OTA [703 to 712] Strangely, I also get some I shouldn't [516 - 530, 48, 56, 62, 66 and a few more.]


I notice that the Channels 720 - 758 that previously had been listed as Digital Classic are now in the Starter Package, only 757 is DC.


On April 15 Comcast added 736, 747, 751, 752, 758, and maybe 769. I cannot receive any of these. My TV's on screen guide lists these channels but is blank, not even saying what they represent. The latest printed Channel Guide 02/08 does not mention any of these.


I called tech support and was told that I was not entitled to receive Digital Classic because I did not have Expanded and therefore I he could not help me further. In his opinion, my service was a mistake.


The Comcast Sales person at Fry's on Sat 5-3-08 told me it was impossible to subscribe to any digital package without first paying for Limited AND Expanded Basic.


Nothing that Comcast has on their web site or that I have that is printed clearly states what is included in what package tier, or what ever they call it.


If it were not for my internet also coming from Comcast I would leave.


JetPilot


----------



## zeldor

 http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx 

should have a pulldown menu listing what each lineup package

comes with. you may need to enter a zip or location first.


but then my cable box is in my car waiting to be dropped

off at my local comcast office. now that the sharks lost

I have had enough of comcast's tv/HD BS.


stuck with their internet though as I am willing to put up

with some crap for speedy internet. But since I also need

static IPs I have to get comcast business cable.

less crap then residential. though no blast yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13797954
> 
> 
> Nothing that Comcast has on their web site or that I have that is printed clearly states what is included in what package tier, or what ever they call it.
> 
> 
> If it were not for my internet also coming from Comcast I would leave.
> 
> 
> JetPilot


----------



## Brian Conrad

Jetpilot, what I finally sorted out was that Digital Classic actually only entitles you to the National Geographic channel *in my area.* So I dropped Digital Classic and just channel to the "Digital Starter Package" which includes Limited Basic + Expanded Basic and 5 digital channels. That was around $55 as compared to the around $32 Limited Basic + Digital Classic. That gives all the new HD channels except for Premiums and special sport and Nat Geo HD. This was what the press release said when the new channels released. If you are only interested in HD channels this is probably the way to go if you want to keep your monthly bill down. Thing was the CSR's didn't quite understand how things worked either or they would give me a quote by adding the Digital Classic on top of Expanded Basic.


What was also confusing was like you with my old package I was getting most of the HD channels added last fall. Apparently this was the way the "grandfathered" packages were working. Also "digital" apparently to many CSRs means SD digital referring to those SD digital tiers and not the HD programming.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13798368
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Thing was the CSR's didn't quite understand how things worked either or they would give me a quote by adding the Digital Classic on top of Expanded Basic.
> 
> 
> What was also confusing was like you with my old package I was getting most of the HD channels added last fall. Apparently this was the way the "grandfathered" packages were working.
> 
> ...



Lesson learned, trust AVS over CSR










BTW another trick I learned is you can ask them on the phone to add a particular package to your account temporarily to test out what channels you would get. Usually within a minute or two you can verify for yourself what you get while still on the phone with them. You can do this interactively until you get the package that has what you want. If it doesn't work out, they can switch you back to what you had before. I found it can be much quicker this way than arguing with them over what they think I should be receiving.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetPilot* /forum/post/13797954
> 
> 
> sfhub, Brian Conrad, Guys.
> 
> 
> Back in Nov07 I decided to add Digital Classic to my Limited Basic. I went to the Cupertino store on Imperial and signed up. I had to pay $17 to have a tech come to my house and install a CableCard in my MITS DLP HDTV. Now they just hand you the card. I am NOT paying for Expanded Basic.
> 
> 
> At that time the Channel Guide dated Nov 23, 2007 included HD 720 to 754 as part of Digital Classic. Classic included many, not all 107 to 586. I also get all the Digital Starter [149], Limited Basic - Digital Channels [108 to199] and of course all the OTA [703 to 712] Strangely, I also get some I shouldn't [516 - 530, 48, 56, 62, 66 and a few more.]
> 
> 
> I notice that the Channels 720 - 758 that previously had been listed as Digital Classic are now in the Starter Package, only 757 is DC.
> 
> 
> On April 15 Comcast added 736, 747, 751, 752, 758, and maybe 769. I cannot receive any of these. My TV's on screen guide lists these channels but is blank, not even saying what they represent. The latest printed Channel Guide 02/08 does not mention any of these.



To make a long story short, you have an old package. You will not get the new channels. The new channels are part of the Digital Starter package.


From the perspective of HD channels, if you change to Digital Starter and drop Digital Classic, you will get all the new channels but will lose National Geographic HD. You also lose the Digital Classic SD channels 108-199; not sure if you care about those.


That's what I would do if I cared about the new channels, otherwise just leave what you have.


----------



## hiker

To add to the confusion, apparently there is a grandfather provision to those of us who had Digital Classic when Comcast was using that tier to authorize new HD channels. I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic and still get all non-premium HD channels except for NFL and those added 4/15. If I dropped Digital Classic I would probably lose all HD channels except for the locals and might not be able to add it back.


Since I have DirecTV, what I'd like to do is drop Digital Classic and keep just Limited Basic and the cablecards in my TiVo S3. I'm not sure Comcast will allow cablecards with just Limited Basic?


----------



## Brian Conrad

After the Expanded Basic filter was removed on my line I did a scan with HDHomerun and found there were indeed some QAM encrypted channels there on RF channel 66. Apparently the ones I wasn't getting. They also have some on RF 11 and 30.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13799338
> 
> 
> Yes, at least they do up here, currently anyhow, it's what I have. And through either a billing error, or maybe just because I'm a nice guy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting Digital Classic(3-HD channels) for free since I had the S3 installed(Sept 06). I look at it as a "pain and suffering credit". I expect that will change when they finally get my system updated.



More likely because for some reason it is technically difficult for them to filter those channels so they just let it pass. Same as some one mentioned already about the Expanded Basic channels above 69 that I always got.


We'll all be watching to see how much a happy camper you are after the upgrade.


----------



## magnusansky

Over in Santa Clara (near Great America) I chased the pipe dream that my area might be an exception to the Limited + D Classic = No Scifi/Animal/Food, etc rule. The CSR buoyed my hopes when she agreed I should be getting it (instead of Not Authorized). Then the tech came over to figure out what was going on, called dispatch, and was told that I could not get any of them...even though Scifi is listed under the Digital Classic package (the others are all Digital Starter). Only way to get them? Get that Expanded+Starter package.


Those extra channels aren't worth $20/month to me just yet. (Especially now that I've read I would/could lose the channels between 100-199? How would I survive without Playmania on GSN...or whatever it is called these days. Heh)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magnusansky* /forum/post/13800847
> 
> 
> (Especially now that I've read I would/could lose the channels between 100-199? How would I survive without Playmania on GSN...or whatever it is called these days. Heh)



You probably misread. You don't "lose" 108-199. They are part of Digital Classic. If you pay for Digital Classic, you get digital classic.


I was suggesting to JetPilot if he only cares about HD, it is better to get Digital Starter and drop Digital Classic.


----------



## brimorga

Been with comcast for more years than I can count but the MLB EI package on DTV was just too much to ignore. Coupled with the decrease in HD quality, it was a no brainer.


Home and Away HD feeds is where it is at. I also just realized that I have to work late, so set the game up to record on the directv DVR via my computer from work. I'll still be with comcast as we transfer our DVR content over to DTV, and I also have the triple play, but if I find a better/cheaper solution for internet and phone in my area, I'll be completely gone. Don't miss comcast and the $14 per DVR fee yet....


----------



## bender2929

Quick question, was NBATV in some special sports tier this whole season? I've had access to that channel all season long, and today I get a "not authorized" message. I called up a CSR and she said I needed an extra $4.95/mo sports package and that I had just been lucky this whole time.??


This is the straw that broke the camel's back.. on the same call I asked to cancel and they "transferred" me - which basically ended up hanging up on me. Coupled with the HD quality issues I might as well bend over for satellite rather than comcast.


----------



## NeoChaos

MOJO shows some NBA TV game broadcasts a few times every week.


----------



## magnusansky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13800984
> 
> 
> You probably misread. You don't "lose" 108-199. They are part of Digital Classic. If you pay for Digital Classic, you get digital classic.
> 
> 
> I was suggesting to JetPilot if he only cares about HD, it is better to get Digital Starter and drop Digital Classic.



Whoops, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/13802540
> 
> 
> Quick question, was NBATV in some special sports tier this whole season? I've had access to that channel all season long, and today I get a "not authorized" message. I called up a CSR and she said I needed an extra $4.95/mo sports package and that I had just been lucky this whole time.??
> 
> 
> This is the straw that broke the camel's back.. on the same call I asked to cancel and they "transferred" me - which basically ended up hanging up on me. Coupled with the HD quality issues I might as well bend over for satellite rather than comcast.



Yea NBA TV has been part of the $4.99 sports tier for the past few seasons actually. There was a free preview of the channel which ran from 4/19-5/4, but if you recieved it before then without that sports tier you may have one of those "grandfathered" packages (ex: Dig Gold, Dig Silver, Dig Bronze, etc). Sometimes having one of those discontinued packages on your acct can allow you to receive channels that you shouldn't be getting according to Comcast's current digital package structure. Or you just could have been lucky as well







But most people who receive that channel definitely have that $4.99 charge on their acct.



curtis


----------



## ayewbf

So it's been noted that

(digital classic+standard cable)-digital starter=(55.99+14.95)-56.99=$13.95

where the difference in HD lineup right now is reportedly just NGCHD.

Anyone know if it's intentional that NGCHD costs this much, or is this just a temporary miss-pricing that is likely to change? I wouldn't want to pay a change fee to switch to digital starter and then find that some other 3-pack HD channels are not authorized. From others experiences, it sounds like the set of HD channels one gets with digital packages is a bit of a crap-shoot and is undocumented.


The channel lineup info on comcast.com doesn't shed any light on this as it fails to show the 700 channels when I select any of the above packages, additionally the 700 channel list is out of date when I select 'view all'.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/13806507
> 
> 
> So it's been noted that
> 
> (digital classic+standard cable)-digital starter=(55.99+14.95)-56.99=$13.95
> 
> where the difference in HD lineup right now is reportedly just NGCHD.



What you are paying for with Digital Classic is the 108-199 SD channels. You also get NGCHD.


What Comcast is trying to do is align the HD channels with the SD versions so if you get ESPN-SD, you get ESPN-HD. This has always been their policy but it went awry with Digital Classic which included HD channels that didn't correspond to the SD channels. In effect you could get the HD versions of channels in expanded basic w/o paying for expanded basic.


Comcast packages don't always follow this policy 100% so there could be some variations, especially with the different providers that have been purchased over time and the slightly different lineups that have existed in the past.


You are right though, if all you care about is HD right now, Digital Starter is much better than Digital Classic. The recent change mostly affects those who purchased Limited Basic + Digital Classic. Most other folks wouldn't be seeing any change because they had a package that included expanded basic already.


However I would expect if you started seeing lots of HD channels that didn't have SD versions on expanded basic, those would start showing up in Digital Classic (or higher)


----------



## fender4645

An interesting (short) article on the advantage Comcast has w/ DOCSIS over Verizon's FiOS in terms of implementation cost.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13810014


----------



## UCSB

Are any of the ports (USB, eSATA, 1394) enabled on the Motorola DCH3416? If so, what do they support?


----------



## Mikef5

Still on my hiatus from the group but still wanted you all to know that Comcast is still here and wants you to know that there are more channels coming this month..










Here's the email message.....

*New Channels on May 21.....*

*Disney HD* launches on the Digital Starter HD tier on channel 765 in Bay Area upgraded systems

*ABC Family HD* launches on the Digital Starter HD tier on channel 764 in Bay Area upgraded systems

*Discovery Science HD* launches on the Digital Classic HD tier on channel 756 in Bay Area upgraded systems


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

Hi Mike,

good to see you posting. thanks for the good news.


----------



## zeldor

the firewire is outputting the tv signal, SD/HD/movies/etc/

the other ports I dont know about as I have never tried attaching

a disk to usb or esata.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *UCSB* /forum/post/13811452
> 
> 
> Are any of the ports (USB, eSATA, 1394) enabled on the Motorola DCH3416? If so, what do they support?


----------



## rsra13

Travel Channel HD please!


----------



## mds54

Thanks Mikef5!


Kinda sad how just a few months ago any new HD channels announcement was totally exciting! Now, I almost wish they'd just stop where they are so the PQ does not continue to degrade.


----------



## pixelation

Does anyone know where did KTSF digital went? My Samsung TV caught it in the last rescan at 114-8 (QAM). But it is no longer there.


I am also looking for Discovery Planet SD's actual phyiscal QAM channel.


----------



## walk

1394 is active, the rest are not.

it's one-way only though, it does not support control.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13816780
> 
> 
> 1394 is active, the rest are not.
> 
> it's one-way only though, it does not support control.



Actually, I do remember a while back there was a hack for Windows MCE that allowed you to use the 1394 connection to change channels (it involved installing a custom driver in your MCE box). This was a while ago though -- I think it was originally meant work with the 64xx boxes and I'm not sure if support continued for the newer Moto boxes.


----------



## rfr

It doesn't matter though -- there's a bug that causes the box's fast forward/reverse to break when the 1394 port is in use. It's essentially useless.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelation* /forum/post/13816624
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where did KTSF digital went? My Samsung TV caught it in the last rescan at 114-8 (QAM). But it is no longer there.



I noticed that _all_ the 114.x channels are missing lately. There was about 10 channels in there, SD versions of many of the locals. I know they are gone and not just encrypted because the signal strength is now zero. I was wondering if they moved all of them to a new slot


----------



## zeldor

mythtv can change the channel on my unit just fine through the firewire

port.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13816885
> 
> 
> Actually, I do remember a while back there was a hack for Windows MCE that allowed you to use the 1394 connection to change channels (it involved installing a custom driver in your MCE box). This was a while ago though -- I think it was originally meant work with the 64xx boxes and I'm not sure if support continued for the newer Moto boxes.


----------



## cperalt1

I do all my archiving off my DCT 3416 live and DVR through the firewire port utilizing a G4 Mac Tower running iRecord and the Firewire SDK DVHS application. Standard rules applie, only 5c copy always will work as the computer is not 5c compliant. This is true for live media and for DVR recorded media. Control is done through iRecord or through another application in the Firewire SDK as well as through the firewire interface of my Mits DLP utilizing the computer as a fancy VCR using the GEMS TV Guide to schedule recordings. There is a bug in the DCT 3416's firmware that if I turn off the TV and the DVR is not currently recording a program, the DCT 3416 interprets that signal as a turn off signal and will turn itself off but in any case the iRecord software also has the ability to turn the box on in order to record. Hope this is as clear as mud.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/13821127
> 
> 
> Hope this is as clear as mud.



...it is, more or less...


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13824132
> 
> 
> ...it is, more or less...



Maybe this will dumb it down. Recording shows to your to Mac via firewire:


a. download FireWire SDK for Mac OS X 


1. Connect the the DVR and the Mac with the firewire cable.


2. Open the AVCVideoCap application. (it is located in the developer tools folder /Developer/FireWireSDK22/Applications/AVCVideoCap.app)


3. If all is good with the world you should see your DVR listed in the device window, select it. In no device is shown, there is a problem.


4. Turn your DVR to the channel that you want to record (you can also do this through the computer in the next step).


5. Note the EMI status. This is what will tell you if the video is copy protected or not. Copy Freely means that you can record it no problem. Copy Once, means that you can copy it, but you will not be able to view it.


6. Select the capture from device button, you get a dialog box with some more options. They are pretty much self explanatory, so fill them out and start recording.


Additional info on playing the recorded files on a Mac:


The file that you will record is a MPEG-2 transport stream. So you will have a file that will end in .m2t. Since these are not really common file type they can be a bit complicated to play. The best app to use to view these files is the VLC media Player . This app should play these files without any issues.


If you want to shrink the file size of the recorded video:


For more advanced use, and conversion I recommend two more programs. The first is MPEG streamclip , a great quicktime based MPEG app. And since you will be working with MPEG-2 you will need to buy the MPEG-2 playback component for QuickTime. You may want to try things out before you shell out 20 bucks, but it does make life easier.


...clear as concrete?


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/13825427
> 
> 
> ...clear as concrete?


 http://www.boingboing.net/2004/07/08...-concrete.html


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/13818323
> 
> 
> I noticed that _all_ the 114.x channels are missing lately. There was about 10 channels in there, SD versions of many of the locals. I know they are gone and not just encrypted because the signal strength is now zero. I was wondering if they moved all of them to a new slot



I did a rescan and in my area (Sunnyvale 94087 near Fremont/Mary) they have moved all these to 73.x


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelation* /forum/post/13816624
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where did KTSF digital went? My Samsung TV caught it in the last rescan at 114-8 (QAM). But it is no longer there.



In case you are still looking for this, try 73.8. (In my area they have moved all the 114.x to 73.x)


----------



## testdummy

Anyone in Hayward got upgraded recently? If so, where are you located? They left a door hanger about a month and a half ago and I did see them work on the lines. Yet still no upgrade. Satellite is starting to look real tempting...


----------



## raghu1111

I am setting new Tivo HD. I got an M-Card from local comcast office. I thought I need to give "Host ID" and "Data ID" etc to Comcast to activate it. But when I called them CSR says he does not need them. They have S/N for the M-Card and apparently thats enough. Is that right?


So when I check "Test Channels" on Tivo, it spends a lot of time in "Acquiring Channel Information" screen.


I haven't called up Tivo to activate this Tivo yet, thinking I will call up once it is set up.


thanks.


----------



## raghu1111

Regd setting up Tivo HD: Q #10 in Tivo CableCARD FAQ says Comcast needs Host ID and Data value. Anyone knows magic word to say to CSR so that they enter it?


Edit : FAQ is at http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...d.php?t=363797


----------



## sfhub

Just keep calling back telling them that the CableCARD doesn't work and tell them they might have entered the wrong id's last time. Eventually you'll get someone who will take the IDs down.


BTW the CSR is blowing smoke. The host ID comes from the TiVo side and the Data ID is generated during install. There is no way they can have those ahead of time based on the CableCARD serial #.


Even if you don't get the IDs entered (or entered correct), as long as the CableCARD is activated (and authorized) you should be able to watch/record any channel that is CCI=0x00, both encrypted and not encrypted. The time when pairing is needed to be correct is for CCI=non-zero content, usually premiums, but sometimes some other channels also.


----------



## amdspitfire

I'm in the south bay, Los Gatos with basic cable. All of my digital channels that I had (2.1, 5.1, etc.) are all gone for 2 days. Any idea what happened?


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks sfhub, I will try calling again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13835365
> 
> 
> Even if you don't get the IDs entered (or entered correct), as long as the CableCARD is activated (and authorized) you should be able to watch/record any channel that is CCI=0x00, both encrypted and not encrypted. The time when pairing is needed to be correct is for CCI=non-zero content, usually premiums, but sometimes some other channels also.



I'm not seeing any channels. Tivo goes in to "Acquiring channel information.." screen finally fails after 15-30mins.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13835398
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing any channels. Tivo goes in to "Acquiring channel information.." screen finally fails after 15-30mins.



That doesn't sound like a pairing problem. You definitely have the pairing problem because they didn't take down the IDs, but you have some other problem even more serious than pairing. Probably the cards aren't activated.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13835426
> 
> 
> Probably the cards aren't activated.



+1. I had almost the same issue when a card in my second S3 was nominally entered into their system but it wasn't on the top 5 devices, and then after an hour the tech finally realized without the second outlet fee it didn't matter if it had been. About the only Comcast call ever I've been happy with; took an hour to figure it out, but she actually knew the technology and the issues.


Hence why I'd get a tech out simply to walkietalkie in to make sure it's entered, since they have the right people to talk with.


Edit: oh, and on the 1394 output - not sure about the new boxes, but years back on my 6412 the order of commands and device powerings on/off and such made all the difference in controlling everything perfectly fine or crashing every device in the chain (DVHS, GX6U, 6412). Took me months to figure it out.


And was I the only one to notice majorly decreased PQ for BSG (HD) tonight? Not talking about the switching issue; this was as bad as the first episode for macroblocking et al.


----------



## Dragunov1

No you were not, don't know if we can even call it HD at what it was :\\


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks Guys.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13835922
> 
> 
> +1. I had almost the same issue when a card in my second S3 was nominally entered into their system but it wasn't on the top 5 devices, and then after an hour the tech finally realized without the second outlet fee it didn't matter if it had been. [...]



Just to make sure I understand, what you are saying is that though the card was entered into your account, they hadn't added additional outlet fee for the card. Only after they entered this fee, the card was activated? Two CSRs told "everything looks good on our side" last night (they still haven't entered Host ID and Data, of course).


----------



## sfhub

Is this the only device on your account? If it is the 2nd device onward, then from my past experience there has to be some charge associated with the card or the system won't let the card be activated, even if it is listed on your account. I remember a while back a friend of mine argued that he shouldn't be charged the additional outlet fee and the CSR agreed. They took the charge off and though the card was still on the account, it stopped working. Add the charge back and it started working.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *testdummy* /forum/post/13834142
> 
> 
> Anyone in Hayward got upgraded recently? If so, where are you located? They left a door hanger about a month and a half ago and I did see them work on the lines. Yet still no upgrade. Satellite is starting to look real tempting...



Hayward Hills (around Fairview Ave and China Ct) got upgraded on January 8.


The technician I talked to that was doing the upgrade in front of my house said we were lucky, because they plan to start at the top of the hills and work there way down.


Calling a comcast rep for a time frame of when the upgrade in your area will happen might help... psych! CSR's suck and always give different information. But it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## MKANET

What happened to QAM ABC?


This morning I went to watch the news.. nothing. Did I miss something?


----------



## testdummy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/13837148
> 
> 
> Hayward Hills (around Fairview Ave and China Ct) got upgraded on January 8.
> 
> 
> The technician I talked to that was doing the upgrade in front of my house said we were lucky, because they plan to start at the top of the hills and work there way down.
> 
> 
> Calling a comcast rep for a time frame of when the upgrade in your area will happen might help... psych! CSR's suck and always give different information. But it doesn't hurt to try.




Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of town at Industrial & Hwy 92. A tech I talked to last November said they were working from the hills down to where I am. Was hoping upgrades were happening faster since they've been working on the lines. Wishful thinking I guess









On a related note, anyone notice ATT is laying fiber all over the place? They must really be trying to roll out U-verse. Too bad we don't get FiOS.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/13837475
> 
> 
> What happened to QAM ABC?
> 
> 
> This morning I went to watch the news.. nothing. Did I miss something?



Probably local issue. ABC HD is ok for me. Same location.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13836846
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I understand, what you are saying is that though the card was entered into your account, they hadn't added additional outlet fee for the card



Yep, sfhub's friend's story was more or less what I went through. She read back the pairing data for each of the 4 cards and we confirmed that, and after trying numerous other solutions like multiple reboots and rehits as well as stripping off the various packages I was on - since it appeared the guy who upgraded me past Digital Starter so I could get the HD tier had done so improperly - she realized the lack of an additional outlet fee was where the problem was. Added the fee, whoosh, everything worked. Strange with how clunky their software is that it works so efficiently at ensuring they get every dime....


The other issue I was referring to is that if you have multiple devices (cable modem, Comcast boxes, Tivos, not sure about digital phone but probably not) I vaguely remember that the CableCards have to be in the first 5 devices on their internal list or the system won't recognize them.


It's really a matter of getting someone on the other end who knows the protocol, since most have no clue and it appears the culture (if not outright training) is to offer as little help as possible to Tivo owners. Funny, since with the stupidity over the compression about the only thing that's keeping me as a Comcast HD customer is that I have $1800 or so invested in my upgraded S3s.


I'd say start with getting someone competent on the phone to make sure the pairing data is right, reboot, and then go from there for the more exotic solutions.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/13837148
> 
> 
> Hayward Hills (around Fairview Ave and China Ct) got upgraded on January 8.
> 
> 
> The technician I talked to that was doing the upgrade in front of my house said we were lucky, because they plan to start at the top of the hills and work there way down.
> 
> 
> Calling a comcast rep for a time frame of when the upgrade in your area will happen might help... psych! CSR's suck and always give different information. But it doesn't hurt to try.



The CSR's don't "suck", they just aren't given the right information by Comcast to properly inform their customers. With the upgrades for example, The CSR are sent msgs every few days with a list of nodes that are are going to be upgraded in the upcoming weeks. However if you as a customer call in and want to know when you're neighborhood is being upgraded and your node insn't included among the ones that are being launched over the next few weeks, then it's a crapshoot. Comcast doesn't provide the CSR's with a exact schedule as to what date every node will be upgraded. ( with the exception of Santa Rosa) That's the reason why you'll get different answers from various reps when you call in, They have to pretty much guess. Of course if a CSR just said "I'm sorry, sir. I'm not 100 % sure but we'll be upgrading your area soon", that would be totally unacceptable to most customers. So they do their best by just estimating when it would be done. Not saying this the right way of doing buisness, but that's what's going on. My best friend works as a CSR there and he fills me in from time to time as to what goes on.


Curtis


----------



## raghu1111

My Tivo HD saga continues.. but there is some progress.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13837028
> 
> 
> Is this the only device on your account?



Yes. I still have Comcast HD receiver. I was planning to return it after Tivo is set up.


I called again (3rd time in total) to mainly make sure if there is proper charge. This time, before I described any problem, CSR said "We need to pair the card. give me Host ID and Data value..." what a relief. I thanked him and tried the guided set up again after the call. Now Tivo was able to receive the channel information. But it is able to show only unencrypted channels (local HD, CNN, etc). I called Comcast again, this time I was not lucky.. CSR kept convincing me that I need 2nd CableCARD for other channels to work. Anything I can try now? The CableCARD info on Tivo shows the card is validated.


"Conditional Access" screen looks like this:
*Unit Address:* 000-....
*Encryption:* DES
*Con*:Yes *EBCP*:Yes *Val*:V 0x01

*MTCMD:*D *Prg*:00001 *ECM*:0x431
*LTSID*:003 *TSIndex*:0
*SvcID*:0x034930 *Svc*:0 *Enc*:ENC
*CP*:Enabled *CA Reply*:0x00 N
*Auth*:MP *CCI*:0x00 ? *Epoch*:0x00

*Component PIDS in Hex:*

0800 0801


Edit: "*Auth*:MP" might be the culprit. Apparently it should say "S" (subscribed). http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=376170 .


----------



## Dospac

What happened to MHD? Anyone else getting the "channel available shortly" message for the last few days?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13839593
> 
> 
> I called again (3rd time in total) to mainly make sure if there is proper charge. This time, before I described any problem, CSR said "We need to pair the card. give me Host ID and Data value..." what a relief.



So are you being charged for the CableCARD? It wasn't clear if you went straight to pairing or had time to inquire about your charges.


What you have now is an activated card without authorization to receive encrypted channels. You can get the HD locals because they don't require authorization (as they aren't encrypted)


Try to make sure they have a $6.99 additional outlet fee associated with your CableCARD. That can go away once you return your STB.


After you get proper authorization, your CableCARD should be able to decrypt all the channels you are supposed to receive.


When you switch to a channel which has CCI=non-zero, in addition to decrypting the stream, the CableCARD must then *re*encrypt the stream prior to handing it back to TiVo. This is where the pairing is critical because the re-encryption must be done with host specific keys.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13841348
> 
> 
> What happened to MHD? Anyone else getting the "channel available shortly" message for the last few days?



I still get MHD in my area, but something strange is happening because they switched it from QAM256 to QAM64. I'm using TiVo S3 so it is possible TiVo is smart enough to look for QAM64 automatically if it can't find the signal. I did notice a banner flash briefly that it couldn't locate the channel (don't remember the exact wording)


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13841676
> 
> 
> So are you being charged for the CableCARD? It wasn't clear if you went straight to pairing or had time to inquire about your charges.



I didn't ask in the call where CSR paired the card. Later Satureday I chatted online with billing question(I am tired of phone calls already







) CSR said there was no charge. He kept insisting that I shouldn't be charged. So asked him to add an "additional outlet fee" just to test (wow! Comcast is able to make customers plead them to add charges!). Also asked him to "associate this charge with the new card" (not sure if that makes sense). The charge is still there.. still getting only unencrypted.


Comcast technitian is visiting Monday. I am planning to still keep the DCH 6200 to show him what channel I should be getting. I am thinking of trying to remove the temporary charge before that.. so that he figures out real problem.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13842520
> 
> 
> Comcast technitian is visiting Monday. I am planning to still keep the DCH 6200 to show him what channel I should be getting. I am thinking of trying to remove the temporary charge before that.. so that he figures out real problem.



Another thing I can suggest is you ask them to delete the CableCARD from your account, save the changes, then enter it in just like a brand new CableCARD. Sometimes it seems if they mess up too many times the different systems can get out of sync and starting from scratch fixes that. I don't know if that is a phsychological or physical property of their system. Only do this with a rep that sounds like they know what they are doing. Same procedure, call back until you find someone that knows.


It is worth a shot to drop the STB from your account, but I would only try that after the tech comes and goes so, as you suggested, you can show them what you are supposed to receive.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13841686
> 
> 
> I still get MHD in my area, but something strange is happening because they switched it from QAM256 to QAM64. I'm using TiVo S3 so it is possible TiVo is smart enough to look for QAM64 automatically if it can't find the signal. I did notice a banner flash briefly that it couldn't locate the channel (don't remember the exact wording)



Getting the same thing with my TiVoHD, but, thought it was a signal problem, as I get the same with a few other channels in the HD realm.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13839593
> 
> 
> Anything I can try now?



sfhub is as usual way ahead of me in terms of both understanding and giving technical advice, so I'll give one more thing you can try since you haven't mentioned it and it's easy: do a hard (unplug) reset on the HD. That actually resolved a decryption issue I had once. Don't ask me to explain why.


----------



## ZildjianKX

Has anyone had any luck with getting a promotion for either cable or internet while being a pre-existing customer?


I'm currently paying $107/month for internet and digital classic, kind of painful.


I just called Comcast and they said they almost never run promos for existing customers... not sure if I believe that.


Also, did anyone notice that BSG wasn't in HD on Sci-Fi HD last Friday?


----------



## walk

the first segment wasn't in HD for some reason but the rest was. apparently this was a Sci-Fi network problem as I've heard the same from other people around the country...


tell them you will no longer BE an existing customer unless they do something for you, that usually works...


----------



## Jopowee

Hey all,


I recently got my first HDTV (a Samsung LN40A550 that I'm loving), and upgraded to Comcast HD. Like most, I don't really _like_ Comcast, but unless I switch to Satellite (not an option with Tivo), it's our only option.


I'm in one of the non-rebuilt areas of the North Bay, so we don't get as many HD channels yet as some, but we do get all the major networks, plus ESPN and CSN Bay Area, so it basically fits the bill for our TV watching purposes.


Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and add myself to the group here. I'm sure I'll be popping in every once in a while from here on out.


----------



## raghu1111

Finally resolved. Thank you very much, sfhub and 64mb. When I started this topic last Friday I was hoping sfhub gets to check the forum in the weekend







.


When the tech came in, he called someone and looked like the woman on the phone already knew my acount info and the context.


Apparently what she did was to add an additional outlet _code_ (AO code), not just a charge. My attempt to add an additional outlet was not useful since the right code was not added.


Just returning DCH box might have done the trick too.


Now I hope returning the DCH box goes a little better. I am planning to return it in couple of days.


btw, after this, Tivo seems to have forgotten my setting for channels.. I had 'unticked' a lot of channels I don't receive. How you do you guys manage this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13843281
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> It is worth a shot to drop the STB from your account, but I would only try that after the tech comes and goes so, as you suggested, you can show them what you are supposed to receive.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/13852613
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with getting a promotion for either cable or internet while being a pre-existing customer?
> 
> 
> I'm currently paying $107/month for internet and digital classic, kind of painful.
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast and they said they almost never run promos for existing customers... not sure if I believe that.
> 
> 
> Also, did anyone notice that BSG wasn't in HD on Sci-Fi HD last Friday?



It is VERY easy to get promotional discounts from Comcast. Over the past 5 years, I've had either an Internet or cable promotion on my bill (mostly both). For Internet, just call them and say you're considering switching to DSL...they should offer you 6 months at $19.95 (just do the same thing in 6 months). For cable, it's usually not as easy...but definitely possible. Just call and say D* is offering some pretty good deals and you're considering switching. They should offer you at least something.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jopowee* /forum/post/13852783
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I recently got my first HDTV (a Samsung LN40A550 that I'm loving), and upgraded to Comcast HD. Like most, I don't really _like_ Comcast, but unless I switch to Satellite (not an option with Tivo), it's our only option.
> 
> 
> I'm in one of the non-rebuilt areas of the North Bay, so we don't get as many HD channels yet as some, but we do get all the major networks, plus ESPN and CSN Bay Area, so it basically fits the bill for our TV watching purposes.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi, and add myself to the group here. I'm sure I'll be popping in every once in a while from here on out.



Welcome to group! And congrats on the new TV.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/13852613
> 
> 
> Also, did anyone notice that BSG wasn't in HD on Sci-Fi HD last Friday?




I noticed that it was in high-def at 7, but not at 9, here in Berkeley


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/13852896
> 
> 
> I noticed that it was in high-def at 7, but not at 9, here in Berkeley



The one that aired at 7, the first few mins were not in HD, but the show aired correctly after the first commercial break. The channel was still SciFi HD based off the logo on the bottom right, so I assume it was an error on the actual SciFi feed coming in.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13852869
> 
> 
> It is VERY easy to get promotional discounts from Comcast. Over the past 5 years, I've had either an Internet or cable promotion on my bill (mostly both). For Internet, just call them and say you're considering switching to DSL...they should offer you 6 months at $19.95 (just do the same thing in 6 months). For cable, it's usually not as easy...but definitely possible. Just call and say D* is offering some pretty good deals and you're considering switching. They should offer you at least something.



or tell them your looking at switching to E* because they added 22 HD Channels today (including CSNBA-HD, finally) and MPEG4 looks alot better than COMpressionCAST (and so does their DVR


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13852840
> 
> 
> Apparently what she did was to add an additional outlet _code_ (AO code), not just a charge. My attempt to add an additional outlet was not useful since the right code was not added.



I didn't know their system allowed them to add the charge w/o the code. Learn something new every day. I'm glad you got it working.


----------



## zeldor

E*'s web page has 39 HD channels listed, Im assuming this includes

the new ones as of today. A couple old movie channels in HD

and the could be cool smithsonian channel are what they are lacking

compared to DirecTV now.

still no KRON/KQED/KCSM locals in HD either though DTV doesnt

do KQED/KCSM either.

though both may add KCSM if they have the spot bandwidth.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13853713
> 
> 
> or tell them your looking at switching to E* because they added 22 HD Channels today (including CSNBA-HD, finally) and MPEG4 looks alot better than COMpressionCAST (and so does their DVR


----------



## Keenan

Okay, I have a weird problem that I thought was just an incidental anomaly, but it appears it's recurring at a regular rate.


While watching a recording made on KTVU - Bones- I lose about 5 mins of the recording, and it's happened the last 3 eps in a row. It happens when it returns from a commercial break. I'll get a split second of the opening scene, then the recording jumps ahead about 5 mins. The recordings made on the D* DVR come out fine, but those of course are from an OTA feed.


I know in the past I've read about the FOX signal signal doing weird things to people's recordings, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I'm guessing it must be my system, the S3 or the external drive. Not sure what to make of it.


BTW, if you only watch "House" one time this season do not miss tonight's episode. It and the followup next week will easily qualify as some of the best TV all season.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13854860
> 
> 
> BTW, if you only watch "House" one time this season do not miss tonight's episode. It and the followup next week will easily qualify as some of the best TV all season.



Holy cow! I usually don't get around to watching House for a few days after it's aired but I watched it tonight. Wow!! Great episode!


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13854671
> 
> 
> E*'s web page has 39 HD channels listed, Im assuming this includes
> 
> the new ones as of today. A couple old movie channels in HD
> 
> and the could be cool smithsonian channel are what they are lacking
> 
> compared to DirecTV now.
> 
> still no KRON/KQED/KCSM locals in HD either though DTV doesnt
> 
> do KQED/KCSM either.
> 
> though both may add KCSM if they have the spot bandwidth.



I dont think it had been updated when you looked at it...Updated now, lists 51 channels including smithsonian etc...They actually dropped ~10 of the old Voom channels last night also..mixed emotions about.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/o...g/index2.shtml 


anyway, back to the comcast thread


----------



## Derek87

so, i'm in Santa Clara 95054 and actually haven't been watching much TV for a variety of reasons (was on travel and really busy) and i settled in both this weekend and last night after a long day to surf and was surprised to find that i have _lost_ channels:


they have that lame "just a moment message" which i put with this weekend because i really didn't care, but yesterday, couldn't watch discovery hd and was more than miffed...


USAHD and DISCHD both gave me that message.


anyone else? i was too tired to go through the usual "dance" with the CSR since i know it would have been a 20 minute exercise of rebooting my box, etc and them saying i needed a service call or to swap my box again...


anyone else have the same problem. i'm guessing they are having, as they did a few months back, some issues of blocking the right frequencies, etc.


i'm pretty fed but and maybe it's time to just give up and go elsewhere or better yet, given how little i've missed TV, drop down to limited basic...

(my only reluctance to do the latter is fear that i may want to go back to my current plan and lose this "medium priced" (~39 buck/mo) possibility)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13855099
> 
> 
> Holy cow! I usually don't get around to watching House for a few days after it's aired but I watched it tonight. Wow!! Great episode!



It'll no doubt become one of the all-time best House episodes, simply outstanding TV.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13854860
> 
> 
> I know in the past I've read about the FOX signal signal doing weird things to people's recordings, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I'm guessing it must be my system, the S3 or the external drive. Not sure what to make of it.



My dropouts occurred frequently on American Idol, but as soon as I was upgraded I haven't had a single dropout. So....you're gonna have to wait. It always seemed to happen during commercial breaks so I didn't even know I missed something until the show ended much earlier than usual.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13857778
> 
> 
> My dropouts occurred frequently on American Idol, but as soon as I was upgraded I haven't had a single dropout. So....you're gonna have to wait. It always seemed to happen during commercial breaks so I didn't even know I missed something until the show ended much earlier than usual.



Exactly, I watched an episode where I did the same thing, and I recall the references to AI having the same sort of issues. I can't imagine it's related to the system upgrading, but if it fixed it for you maybe it will for me as well. Of course, I may be dead and buried by the time that happens...


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13854860
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a weird problem that I thought was just an incidental anomaly, but it appears it's recurring at a regular rate.
> 
> 
> While watching a recording made on KTVU - Bones- I lose about 5 mins of the recording, and it's happened the last 3 eps in a row. It happens when it returns from a commercial break. I'll get a split second of the opening scene, then the recording jumps ahead about 5 mins. The recordings made on the D* DVR come out fine, but those of course are from an OTA feed.
> 
> 
> I know in the past I've read about the FOX signal signal doing weird things to people's recordings, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I'm guessing it must be my system, the S3 or the external drive. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> BTW, if you only watch "House" one time this season do not miss tonight's episode. It and the followup next week will easily qualify as some of the best TV all season.



I have noticed that, a lot of times, when KTVU comes back from a commercial, the signal starts out as SD for a second or so, then the screen abruptly goes dark, then the scene starts over again with the HD signal (as if the HD signal has a slight delay). However, I have not had any problems with the recording jumping ahead because of it.


(And I wonder how many people consider that House episode "the best ever" solely because of the scene in the bus with Cuddy.)


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13858836
> 
> 
> I have noticed that, a lot of times, when KTVU comes back from a commercial, the signal starts out as SD for a second or so, then the screen abruptly goes dark, then the scene starts over again with the HD signal (as if the HD signal has a slight delay). However, I have not had any problems with the recording jumping ahead because of it.
> 
> 
> (And I wonder how many people consider that House episode "the best ever" solely because of the scene in the bus with Cuddy.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



I would hope they would look beyond that part, not that there was anything wrong with it.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13858403
> 
> 
> Exactly, I watched an episode where I did the same thing, and I recall the references to AI having the same sort of issues. I can't imagine it's related to the system upgrading, but if it fixed it for you maybe it will for me as well. Of course, I may be dead and buried by the time that happens...



I remember bringing it up and it only seems to happen to those in areas that had yet to be upgraded. A guy in an un-upgraded area of Sunnyvale had the same loss of AI for the same amount of time. I wouldn't think the upgrade would matter either, but at least their is a correlation.


----------



## fender4645

Just a stab in the dark but could something like this happen if the bandwidth was maxed out (at lease in regards to the cable signal) and so it literally shuts down your connection for that period of time? It could explain why it only happens to the bandwidth-starved areas.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/13859585
> 
> 
> Just a stab in the dark but could something like this happen if the bandwidth was maxed out (at lease in regards to the cable signal) and so it literally shuts down your connection for that period of time? It could explain why it only happens to the bandwidth-starved areas.



I suppose that's possible, I don't recall what other channels are on the same QAM as KTVU. I don't think the QAM is being stat-muxed though, I believe there is a set rate for each signal. I think it's something about the KTVU signal combined with something at the individual headend that causes it to "burp" at that particular transition. I know folks have had weird problems with FOX signals before, the signal is handled differently than other network, plus, I think it runs at a different audio bitrate than the other as well.


----------



## juancmjr

My DVR problem may apply here. It's the LG 3410, and whenever I try to record House, it will only record about 20 min, then not do anything else for the rest of the time. KTVU for me is on 128-2, while KPIX is 128-1, and then LATV, a Spanish language SD channel is on 128-3. On occasion, 128-2 and 3 will be the same, with the Spanish language channel dominating. If I change the channel from 128-2 to 128-3 and then back, Fox will show up again. My guess is that this effect is due to the 3 packing of channels by Comcast. The recording problem only occurs with Fox, not CBS or other channels. I'm in an upgraded area.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/13852613
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with getting a promotion for either cable or internet while being a pre-existing customer?
> 
> 
> I'm currently paying $107/month for internet and digital classic, kind of painful.
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast and they said they almost never run promos for existing customers... not sure if I believe that.
> 
> 
> Also, did anyone notice that BSG wasn't in HD on Sci-Fi HD last Friday?




In my expierience, I have been lucky and then very un-lucky when asking about promotions as an existing customer.

I truly believe that the luck depends on how capable the Comcast CSR is and how well that person does his/her job.


Comcast seems to "always" have promotions and most, if not all the promotions, are promos you have to inquire about, ask them to search for and hope to get lucky!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13860167
> 
> 
> My DVR problem may apply here. It's the LG 3410, and whenever I try to record House, it will only record about 20 min, then not do anything else for the rest of the time. KTVU for me is on 128-2, while KPIX is 128-1, and then LATV, a Spanish language SD channel is on 128-3. On occasion, 128-2 and 3 will be the same, with the Spanish language channel dominating. If I change the channel from 128-2 to 128-3 and then back, Fox will show up again. My guess is that this effect is due to the 3 packing of channels by Comcast. The recording problem only occurs with Fox, not CBS or other channels. I'm in an upgraded area.



Does this happen on a regular basis?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13860167
> 
> 
> My guess is that this effect is due to the 3 packing of channels by Comcast. The recording problem only occurs with Fox, not CBS or other channels. I'm in an upgraded area.



KTVU and KPIX are not being 3-packed.


The SD subchannel you are talking about is actually from KTVU. It is on the OTA feed also.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13852840
> 
> 
> btw, after this, Tivo seems to have forgotten my setting for channels.. I had 'unticked' a lot of channels I don't receive. How you do you guys manage this?



How odd on the code, but glad our instincts were dead on.


And nope, you gotta do all that manually. A pain, but you only have to once per guided setup.


Now if only there was a way to speed up my TTG transfers with some of the great stuff that's been OAR recently....


----------



## jeff lam

My HOA is cancelling my bulk billing arangement with Comcast... What is the cheapest package I can get and still get the basic local HD channels over the cable?


----------



## sfhub

limited basic.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13854860
> 
> 
> Okay, I have a weird problem that I thought was just an incidental anomaly, but it appears it's recurring at a regular rate.
> 
> 
> While watching a recording made on KTVU - Bones- I lose about 5 mins of the recording, and it's happened the last 3 eps in a row. It happens when it returns from a commercial break. I'll get a split second of the opening scene, then the recording jumps ahead about 5 mins. The recordings made on the D* DVR come out fine, but those of course are from an OTA feed.
> 
> 
> I know in the past I've read about the FOX signal signal doing weird things to people's recordings, but since I haven't seen it mentioned here I'm guessing it must be my system, the S3 or the external drive. Not sure what to make of it.



I've had this happen twice in the last couple weeks, once on last week's Bones and once on the season finale of Family Guy. I think it happened once before too, but I can't remember what show it was. I haven't watched this week's Bones yet, so I don't know if it happened there.


I thought it was just my stupid Comcast DVR dying or something since this had never happened before, but probably not if you're getting the same thing with the tivo. Weird.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13860647
> 
> 
> Does this happen on a regular basis?



4x so far, including last night and only with House. Luckily I got "the scene" from yesterday's episode.


----------



## JasonQG

Interestingly, House was fine for me last night.


----------



## Keenan

I had it happen on an episode of House as well. I'm convinced that it's something with the transmission of the KTVU signal and the transition from the network feed to local insertion(something along those lines anyway) and the equipment with KTVU and/or Comcast. It's like it's losing sync, dropping the signal, and then finally syncs back up. Maybe it drops the PSIP info, or something.


What's odd is that the actual recording "stops" as well, there's not been any blank space that I can remember, it just jumps ahead ant he recording length is shortened to however much time was jumped. I had a few that were 45-55 minutes long when they should have been 60 mins.


Anyway, I'm "glad" to hear it's not just me, I was getting ready to start cursing at the S3/external drive.


----------



## Keenan

The next time it happens, I'll save the "affected" section and send it to one of our MPEG video experts here and see if they can tell what's happening.


In fact, I do have Bones recorded with HDHR/SageTV, and it has the same jump ahead as the TiVo had so that confirms that it's not any of the equipment at my residence. It has to be the signal coming from Comcast.


Now, if one of you guys can tell me how to do it, I can clip the section and send it to you for analysis.


----------



## JasonQG

It's just one more way Santa Rosa's special.


----------



## john_o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13835922
> 
> 
> And was I the only one to notice majorly decreased PQ for BSG (HD) tonight? Not talking about the switching issue; this was as bad as the first episode for macroblocking et al.



Lots of frame stutter too -- it's like it got stuck, then would jump ahead a couple of frames during a fast pan.


Comcast has had their chance. Time to start complaining to SciFi and telling them that Comcast is screwing up the quality of their programming:

[email protected]


----------



## Brian Conrad

Well for the locals I like my HDHomeRun since it records the transport stream to my Ubuntu Linux box and use my networked AVeL Linkplayer2 for playback. I also have a DVICO FusionHD card on one computer if I want to record 3 shows at once.







I can't believe these DVRs are flaking out when there is a "splice." I have no problem with those using this setup. I also just read that NBC is beginning to throw in stuff that messes up Media Center. I'll have to test record an NBC show to see what happens but I doubt it'll cause a problem.


----------



## montyward

juancmjr,


I thought you were upgraded? That makes me wonder if I've just been lucky since the upgrade. It sounds like it is still happening.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13868006
> 
> 
> juancmjr,
> 
> 
> I thought you were upgraded?



I am in an upgraded area. Nevertheless I get glitches on HD channels as I did before the upgrade. My spider sense is sort of tingling, telling me to check out satellite...


----------



## clau

*Blast in Sunnyvale*


Anyone knows when Blast will be available in Sunnyvale?


Are there any areas in Sunnyvale still not upgraded?


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13868990
> 
> 
> I am in an upgraded area. Nevertheless I get glitches on HD channels as I did before the upgrade. My spider sense is sort of tingling, telling me to check out satellite...



As soon as the DirecTV tuner for Vista is available I'm gone. Though I must say I like the internet speeds compared to DSL Elite I had before.


----------



## douginsunnyvale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13869469
> 
> *Blast in Sunnyvale*
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when Blast will be available in Sunnyvale?
> 
> 
> Are there any areas in Sunnyvale still not upgraded?



We're still not upgraded in 94087 off Knickerbocker...last update from Comcast was that they'd be done by 5/16, then we lost everything except analog last Monday and when I called the CSR said they'd be done by the end of May...I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## old64mb

Anyone know why the Giants game tonight isn't on CSNHD? It's on CSN, just seems odd with nothing else on CSNHD - Sharks overreaction maybe?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/13870195
> 
> 
> We're still not upgraded in 94087 off Knickerbocker...last update from Comcast was that they'd be done by 5/16, then we lost everything except analog last Monday and when I called the CSR said they'd be done by the end of May...I'll believe it when I see it



Keep an eye open at all times . . . it's nearly done.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13870911
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the Giants game tonight isn't on CSNHD? It's on CSN, just seems odd with nothing else on CSNHD - Sharks overreaction maybe?



Not at all. If tonight's game is not in HD, it has nothing to do with planning for the Sharks.


With the Sharks as they advanced CSN-BA HD moved around things, now that the Sharks are done, there is no lasting effect on CSN-BA HD.


Unfortunately we are not at the point that every possible home game is in HD (although I wish it was).


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13871182
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are not at the point that every possible home game is in HD (although I wish it was).



Is that a production issue or just being unable to hire enough camera guys to work the angles for all the show?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13871178
> 
> 
> Keep an eye open at all times . . . it's nearly done.



Did you blink? I think it's done.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/13870195
> 
> 
> We're still not upgraded in 94087 off Knickerbocker...last update from Comcast was that they'd be done by 5/16, then we lost everything except analog last Monday and when I called the CSR said they'd be done by the end of May...I'll believe it when I see it



Sorry to hear that. The CSR in the Sunnyvale store said that we will not get Blast until all of Sunnyvale is upgraded. The CSR I called had no idea when Blast will be available.


----------



## Derek87

so...i finally called CSR about my "one moment please" for USAHD and DSCHD channels...spent about 40 min on the phone with them and finally found that for both of these stations on the same frequency (this is 95054 in Santa Clara), there was 0 db SNR!


he wants to send a tech out to look at this which is fine in principle except that my work schedule is insane and i can't sit around waiting for them during the work day or weekend for the next 3 weeks.










anyway, i wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts on this. is this really something that is on my end, or a consequence of them trying to regulate the new digital tiers and my "weird packaging"?


for the record, i had occasional problems of 750 (DSCHD) breaking up in the past, but USAHD always worked prior to now. (now = i just got back from some international travel and i am guessing this problem all came down when they added the new channels (SCIHD, FOODHD and CNNHD, none of which i get).


the rest of my HD channels work as before...


i'd appreciate any thoughts/experiences and whether i'm going to end up wasting my time taking time off of work down the road to get this squared away.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13862861
> 
> 
> What's odd is that the actual recording "stops" as well, there's not been any blank space that I can remember, it just jumps ahead ant he recording length is shortened to however much time was jumped. I had a few that were 45-55 minutes long when they should have been 60 mins.



I have noticed that on my Dish DVR, if I lose signal during a recording there's no blank space on playback. It simply jumps from the end of the good video to the start of the next good video.


I was recording a show OTA from a rather distant station recently and the 30 minute show ended up being just 27 minutes long on my hard drive. Apparently the signal dropped out for three minutes. The recording just skipped the part where there was no signal.


I have a feeling that's what's happening to your recordings from KTVU. For some reason you're losing the signal for a few minutes and that's why your recording was shorter.


Larry

SF


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/13873722
> 
> 
> so...i finally called CSR about my "one moment please" for USAHD and DSCHD channels...spent about 40 min on the phone with them and finally found that for both of these stations on the same frequency (this is 95054 in Santa Clara), there was 0 db SNR!
> 
> 
> he wants to send a tech out to look at this which is fine in principle except that my work schedule is insane and i can't sit around waiting for them during the work day or weekend for the next 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts on this. is this really something that is on my end, or a consequence of them trying to regulate the new digital tiers and my "weird packaging"?
> 
> 
> for the record, i had occasional problems of 750 (DSCHD) breaking up in the past, but USAHD always worked prior to now. (now = i just got back from some international travel and i am guessing this problem all came down when they added the new channels (SCIHD, FOODHD and CNNHD, none of which i get).
> 
> 
> the rest of my HD channels work as before...
> 
> 
> i'd appreciate any thoughts/experiences and whether i'm going to end up wasting my time taking time off of work down the road to get this squared away.



What is your current package? I had USAHD until they moved channels around. And they sent out techs twice when all they needed to do was contact someone who could see that with the package I had I wouldn't get certain channels. I finally switched to the "Digital Starter" package and got the channels I was looking for. Their system isn't perfect and so you may be getting channels you are supposed too but it may be too difficult for Comcast to keep you from getting them so they let it slide. Of course that confuses things even more.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13862861
> 
> 
> What's odd is that the actual recording "stops" as well, there's not been any blank space that I can remember, it just jumps ahead ant he recording length is shortened to however much time was jumped. I had a few that were 45-55 minutes long when they should have been 60 mins.



That happens to me with my S3 as well on occasion - and the strange thing is, the time meter lists the recording as one hour, but the green bar only goes up to about 55 minutes. In my case, I am pretty sure that, for some reason, the TiVo is not recording an Emergency Alert System message.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13863017
> 
> 
> It's just one more way Santa Rosa's special.



If Santa Rosa is that special, why did Comcast replace KFTY on analog with C-SPAN 2? (I can understand why KFTY was removed from analog - after all, it is also on digital, somewhere in the high 800s - but did somebody complain that C-SPAN 2 needed to be back on analog for some reason?)


-- Don


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/13873722
> 
> 
> so...i finally called CSR about my "one moment please" for USAHD and DSCHD channels...spent about 40 min on the phone with them and finally found that for both of these stations on the same frequency (this is 95054 in Santa Clara), there was 0 db SNR!



The 0db signal issue is likely because you have a filter on your line to get rid of expanded basic.


Once you have signal, if you are still not getting the channel that is likely an authorization problem. Most likely you can solve that by getting digital starter.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13875103
> 
> 
> What is your current package? I had USAHD until they moved channels around. And they sent out techs twice when all they needed to do was contact someone who could see that with the package I had I wouldn't get certain channels. I finally switched to the "Digital Starter" package and got the channels I was looking for. Their system isn't perfect and so you may be getting channels you are supposed too but it may be too difficult for Comcast to keep you from getting them so they let it slide. Of course that confuses things even more.



current package is Digital Classic + Limited Basic for ~$39/mo (can't believe it was only $31/mo just a year+ ago)


i don't want to do Digital Starter, as i understand that would require me to go to limited basic. in fact, i was quite happy with what i was getting and now they erased two channels i actually watched sometimes (esp. DiscoveryHD -750)


what you are saying is what i'm afraid of...a tech coming out and not getting any real results because their "head end" isn't allowing me those channels for whatever reason...


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13875621
> 
> 
> The 0db signal issue is likely because you have a filter on your line to get rid of expanded basic.
> 
> 
> Once you have signal, if you are still not getting the channel that is likely an authorization problem. Most likely you can solve that by getting digital starter.



ah, but doesn't Digital Starter cost more? and doesn't it require Standard Cable? i don't want to pay more for something i used to get! (although that is the constant Comcast trend, huh?)


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/13875923
> 
> 
> ah, but doesn't Digital Starter cost more? and doesn't it require Standard Cable? i don't want to pay more for something i used to get! (although that is the constant Comcast trend, huh?)



Digital Starter package price includes

limited basic

expanded basic

+ some throw-in channels.


There are no additional programming charges required beyond the Digital Starter package price and you can drop Digital Classic if you don't care about those channels. The only HD channel currently in Digital Classic is national geographic. Almost all the rest are part of Digital Starter, with a few premium and sports oriented channels that aren't.


It will still cost more than what you have now, but it might not be as much as you expected and it will get you the new HD channels they just added.


If it isn't that big a deal, then just leave what you have.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/13869479
> 
> 
> As soon as the DirecTV tuner for Vista is available I'm gone. Though I must say I like the internet speeds compared to DSL Elite I had before.



Well, then I think you'll be a comcast user for life...


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13875202
> 
> 
> If Santa Rosa is that special, why did Comcast replace KFTY on analog with C-SPAN 2? (I can understand why KFTY was removed from analog - after all, it is also on digital, somewhere in the high 800s - but did somebody complain that C-SPAN 2 needed to be back on analog for some reason?)



I think you misunderstand the ways in which Comcast has made Santa Rosa special...


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/13873722
> 
> 
> i'd appreciate any thoughts/experiences and whether i'm going to end up wasting my time taking time off of work down the road to get this squared away.



my guess is that you've got a splitter that's barely rated for digital cable (you should have a splitter with a frequenxy of 1000+ mhz), or you might have old/faulty wiring, or an extremely long run. Possibly too many splitters.


just a guess. we had a similar problem here where a few hd channels weren't showing up, so we had a newly laid high grade coax home run to the TV which resolved the issue.


----------



## davisdog

Yep, try hooking your cable box to the shortest/most direct (ie now splitters/amps) connection you can and see if you can get those channels.


My parents were fine with a long run and older splitters until Comcast started popping some new channels up on the higher frequency's then some of the channels just showed one moment...cleaned it up and everything came in.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13879292
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand the ways in which Comcast has made Santa Rosa special...



There is hope. I'm in Santa Rosa and I've been upgraded. The new channels went active last week. I in 95409 just west of Calistoga Road, near Monte Verde Road.


TNT looks great - I don't think they are "3 packing" it. Sci-Fi, Universal, and most of the other are 3 packed. They look softer than the "real" HD channels, but I'm not seeing much pixalization, and it's still a big improvement over SD. Battlestar did have a couple scenes where they dropped some frames, that's kinda weird. TBS and History channel are stretching things, so they are just a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13881572
> 
> 
> Yep, try hooking your cable box to the shortest/most direct (ie now splitters/amps) connection you can and see if you can get those channels.
> 
> 
> My parents were fine with a long run and older splitters until Comcast started popping some new channels up on the higher frequency's then some of the channels just showed one moment...cleaned it up and everything came in.



More likely that some of these channels are much lower in the spectrum than in the top end. I have 3 each at channel 66, 11 and 30. So the splitter wouldn't matter.


----------



## walk

Santa Rosa also has ATT Uverse....


(ok you can stop laughing now)



Why doesn't the Bay Area have FIOS yet??


----------



## wco81

Because AT&T and Verizon don't want to poach each other's customers?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13885328
> 
> 
> Santa Rosa also has ATT Uverse....
> 
> 
> (ok you can stop laughing now)
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the Bay Area have FIOS yet??



Only a very, very small portion of it, I'd guess maybe a few thousand homes passed.


----------



## walk

hehe http://godzillabox.blogspot.com/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13885855
> 
> 
> hehe http://godzillabox.blogspot.com/



Which one is godzilla?


----------



## MikeSM

Here's a very interesting quote from communications daily today on the DC circuit ruling:

Comcast needs no CableCARD waiver for a no-frills digital-to-analog converter that Chief Operating Officer Steve

Burke told investors it will begin deploying this year in some markets to reclaim analog bandwidth (CD May 2 p5), said an

industry source. The boxes won't work with encrypted programming or advanced services like VoD, but Comcast hasn't

said if it will need waivers. It won't because*the boxes don't have embedded security,"* the source said.
So it looks like whatever programs the DTA will be decoding will be transmitted in the clear. This is VERY GOOD news, as it likely means the ADS versions of expanded basic will be transmitted in the clear so any QAM capable TV can receive them without a box.


----------



## JasonQG

Well, I got a letter today that says my neighborhood will be upgraded within 15 days. And the bill will go up within 15 days. I believe the second part, but I'm having a hard time with the first part.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13871182
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we are not at the point that every possible home game is in HD (although I wish it was).



Yeah, I finally looked at a cached version of the HD schedule and the game on the 15th wasn't ever on it, so my bad.


That said, the game the night before was actually supposed to be in HD, and it wasn't. Hence I still wonder a bit. My thought was with such a very public disaster with the Sharks and CSNBA-HD (entire periods cut out, not switching, just bad to the point of non-techie people noticing) that they might have looked ahead in anticipation, quietly pulled a couple of potential conflicting games off HD, and by the time the Sharks got eliminated it was too late to get schedules moved around to get them back. Got me.


NESN has done all the Sox home games in HD for several years now, and it'll be interesting to see with the new ownership structure of CSNBA bearing a bit more resemblance to NESN if they get closer to this model in the future. Then again, I'd take the Giants announcers over theirs any day, if not CSN's postgame chat hosts and both NBC and their Foxlike in-game cutaways. (Although interviewing Zito for live TV after loss number one million and 5 has to be a heck of a challenge for any journalist!)


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13876854
> 
> 
> The only HD channel currently in Digital Classic is national geographic.



sfhub, you positive on that? I'm pretty sure I had Digital Starter a while back and got none of the HD tier past the locals. Maybe I should try again, since I had to spend another $10.95 a month to upgrade to Classic and get the rest of the tier.


Although yeah, in this case with 0 db I'd double check internal splitters and then get the tech to check the run (since they often will just blame internal wiring/equipment if they find something wrong unless you press them to double check). I recently discovered the reason why my modem was dropping out so much was because there was a bad port on their octopus that had been costing me the better part of 15 db for at least a year, maybe longer. I'd always thought it was a bad notch filter or the internal cable. Heh.


----------



## douginsunnyvale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/13872139
> 
> 
> Did you blink? I think it's done.



I've blinked a few times...but it's still not done here...we're still limited to analog only, no channels above 61 TWC, except a few odds and ends that aren't on the right channel (e.g. TNT.tv is on 122, which says its TDISP). The CSR a week and a half ago recognized these symptoms and said they know about it, it will all be OK by the end of May.


Where are you that makes you think we're done? I do appreciate the responses, byt the way...I'm still toying with the idea of going to D* anyway, but having waited this long I'd like to see how everything looks when the upgrade is complete.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/13890477
> 
> 
> Where are you that makes you think we're done?



I believe that it's called "inside the fence".










(...and bravely sticking his neck out.)


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13885328
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the Bay Area have FIOS yet??



FIOS is from Verizon Communications. GTE became a part of Verizon. Only a part of southern Santa Clara county is served by Verizon. The rest of the Bay Area is PacBell->SBC->at&t. Verizon only offers FIOS in the areas where it offers landline service. (Being careful to not confuse Verizon Communications with Verizon Wireless, which is a partnership between Verizon Communications and the European telecom company Vodafone.)


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13890282
> 
> 
> That said, the game the night before was actually supposed to be in HD, and it wasn't.



I may be misremembering, but I'm pretty sure it was in HD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13890316
> 
> 
> sfhub, you positive on that? I'm pretty sure I had Digital Starter a while back and got none of the HD tier past the locals. Maybe I should try again, since I had to spend another $10.95 a month to upgrade to Classic and get the rest of the tier.



I would say in most areas the only HD channel in digital classic is National Geographic (that could change as they add new HD channels). Since our service area was built from different providers there are always some variations, but Comcast made a conscious effort to simplify the packages so the HD channels matched the SD channels more closely. It was confusing that you had to pay for extended basic for ESPN SD, but for ESPN HD, you could skip expanded basic and pay less for digital classic. As they implemented the package changes most of the HD channels moved from Digital Classic to Digital Starter. This was probably 2-3 months ago, possibly earlier for some areas. If you have an older package that can also affect which channels you get. Generally in that case you get what channels were there when your package was available, but the newer channels will many times not be included.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/13890477
> 
> 
> I've blinked a few times...but it's still not done here...we're still limited to analog only, no channels above 61 TWC, except a few odds and ends that aren't on the right channel (e.g. TNT.tv is on 122, which says its TDISP). The CSR a week and a half ago recognized these symptoms and said they know about it, it will all be OK by the end of May.
> 
> 
> Where are you that makes you think we're done? I do appreciate the responses, byt the way...I'm still toying with the idea of going to D* anyway, but having waited this long I'd like to see how everything looks when the upgrade is complete.



my parents are just off knickerbocker between Mary and Hollenbeck and they were upgraded recently. Sounds like they've got something messed up at your house because I'm pretty sure you shouldnt have an outage like that (and the man behind the fence has a pretty good idea when all of the sections have been lite up....maybe you've gone up in smoke and time to call them again)


----------



## douginsunnyvale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13891772
> 
> 
> my parents are just off knickerbocker between Mary and Hollenbeck and they were upgraded recently. Sounds like they've got something messed up at your house because I'm pretty sure you shouldnt have an outage like that (and the man behind the fence has a pretty good idea when all of the sections have been lite up....maybe you've gone up in smoke and time to call them again)



We're just off Knickerbocker on the other side of Bernardo from there - where it curves back around up to El Camino - far enough away from Mary that we're maybe a different section, maybe not the same switch or whatever it is...but I'll call again and see if they think I should be upgraded now...thanks.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13873203
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. The CSR in the Sunnyvale store said that we will not get Blast until all of Sunnyvale is upgraded. The CSR I called had no idea when Blast will be available.



Is there a simple way to tell if the cable is upgraded or not?

Is Blast (assuming we eventually get it) affected by a cable modem type as long as it is DOCSIS 2? I am still using an RCA model.


----------



## hd-salee

Not sure if this question was addressed in an earlier post, but does anyone know why there is no west coast HD feed for the new channels that have been added like Food, TBS, SCI-FI, TNT, HGTV, and HIST? I do not like that at 1 am in the morning these channels mostly go to paid programming and I have to end up watching the SD channel if there is something interesting to watch. If not, is there a plan to do so?


-Steve


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/13897914
> 
> 
> Is there a simple way to tell if the cable is upgraded or not?
> 
> Is Blast (assuming we eventually get it) affected by a cable modem type as long as it is DOCSIS 2? I am still using an RCA model.



You will get a lot more digital channels once you're upgraded. Channels like KRON-HD, which are missing when we're not upgraded.


I believe the same modem works, but then your RCA is a very old modem. Right now, you should have Power Boost. What kind of download speed you get when Power Boost is on? I measured 29Mbps recently, for small files of course.


----------



## Derek87

thanks sfhub.


yeah, i'm sort of torn. i feel that Comcast really inadvertently screweed me here because of the way their filtering works. i checked and i don't have any splitters right now and so i can only guess my filter and their re-allocating/reconfiguring of the frequencies made me lose USA and Discovery HD.


i'm sure taking a half day off work for a tech to find no signal issues is a waste of time and money.


my quandry now is to punt and just get rid of Comcast (i do not want to pay $60 a month to get back channels i had before), or just live with what i have for $39. losing discovery HD is a bummer...


ultimately, i may go really cheap and just drop down to limited basic if and when i upgrade my TV to one with a QAM tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13876854
> 
> 
> Digital Starter package price includes
> 
> limited basic
> 
> expanded basic
> 
> + some throw-in channels.
> 
> 
> There are no additional programming charges required beyond the Digital Starter package price and you can drop Digital Classic if you don't care about those channels. The only HD channel currently in Digital Classic is national geographic. Almost all the rest are part of Digital Starter, with a few premium and sports oriented channels that aren't.
> 
> 
> It will still cost more than what you have now, but it might not be as much as you expected and it will get you the new HD channels they just added.
> 
> 
> If it isn't that big a deal, then just leave what you have.


----------



## sanne

Status of the Santa Rosa upgrade?


----------



## montyward

I saw Comcast pulling fiber in NE Santa Rosa throughout the weekend. They were pulling it from Brush Creek to Farmers Lane. I'm east of there and have already been upgraded, as has another guy off of Calistoga Road.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/13890316
> 
> 
> sfhub, you positive on that? I'm pretty sure I had Digital Starter a while back and got none of the HD tier past the locals. Maybe I should try again, since I had to spend another $10.95 a month to upgrade to Classic and get the rest of the tier.



It was true in the past. Finally Comcast seems to have taken common sense approach and included HD versions of SD you already get. The recent channel sheet I saw at local Comcast office clearly lists ESPN HD etc under Digital Starter. You should get them without Digital Classic now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd-salee* /forum/post/13897975
> 
> 
> Not sure if this question was addressed in an earlier post, but does anyone know why there is no west coast HD feed for the new channels that have been added like Food, TBS, SCI-FI, TNT, HGTV, and HIST? I do not like that at 1 am in the morning these channels mostly go to paid programming and I have to end up watching the SD channel if there is something interesting to watch. If not, is there a plan to do so?
> 
> 
> -Steve



There is no west coast feed for those channels as far as I know. That's why many of them will re-run the same episode/show 3 hrs later.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/13900810
> 
> 
> Status of the Santa Rosa upgrade?



About a month ago I saw CableCom trucks pulling fiber in the east of the JC neighborhoods and around Franklin Park, as well as on Moorland towards Todd a couple of weeks ago. Didn't report it because those aren't near my area. I'd say 1/2 done?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/13903257
> 
> 
> About a month ago I saw CableCom trucks pulling fiber in the east of the JC neighborhoods and around Franklin Park, as well as on Moorland towards Todd a couple of weeks ago. Didn't report it because those aren't near my area. I'd say 1/2 done?



Pulling fiber maybe, but I doubt there's more than 5-6000 homes actually upgraded.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13899630
> 
> 
> You will get a lot more digital channels once you're upgraded. Channels like KRON-HD, which are missing when we're not upgraded.
> 
> 
> I believe the same modem works, but then your RCA is a very old modem. Right now, you should have Power Boost. What kind of download speed you get when Power Boost is on? I measured 29Mbps recently, for small files of course.



I actually cancelled my digital cable & HD about a month ago when AZNTV went off-air, so I have just standard cable right now. Clear-QAM tuner does pick up KRON, but I am not sure if it is HD. I am just using OTA for the major networks & PBS channels for digital feed. I will switch to Comcast HD or D* as soon as I finish my home theater upgrade. Comcast's pricing is really confusing. They don't even offer the service I used to have (digital classic)


Is there a more qualitative way to check? My cable signal diags page says the forward path frequency is 705 Mhz. Should this be higher for the upgraded system? I heard ~1Ghz.


How are you measuring the Power Boost download rate?

I use dslreports stest. DOwnload is ~9Mbps, upload ~1Mbps, latency to MegaPath, SF is 14ms.


The cable modem I have is RCA DCM 425C. It is actually an upgrade about a few years ago from RCA 215 that I got in the [email protected] days.


----------



## davisdog

If your forward path for your Cable Modem is 705Mhz then you are on an upgraded system...


The old ones are down in the 500 Range (since the system was limited to 550Mhz total)


----------



## Keenan

lol...just like clockwork, Bones(KTVU) craps out again, this time for 18 mins, and right after a return from a break.


Good thing I have a _reliable_ source for my TV viewing in DirecTV.


----------



## douginsunnyvale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/13892003
> 
> 
> We're just off Knickerbocker on the other side of Bernardo from there - where it curves back around up to El Camino - far enough away from Mary that we're maybe a different section, maybe not the same switch or whatever it is...but I'll call again and see if they think I should be upgraded now...thanks.



I'm happy to report that we are now upgraded, thanks to some help from Barovelli







For some reason the usual power-off/disconnect/wait a minute/power-on cycle didn't trigger the download of new info correctly, but a hit from Comcast did it. We're so happy to finally have the NHL Network, along with all the additional HD channels...should keep us happy customers for the foreseeable future


----------



## ericab

i live in los altos; and have the digital starter package.

should i be getting an upgrade too ?

should i call comcast and have them reboot my modem ?

im not too sure about all of this; i just got digital cable a week ago..


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/13901005
> 
> 
> It was true in the past. Finally Comcast seems to have taken common sense approach and included HD versions of SD you already get. The recent channel sheet I saw at local Comcast office clearly lists ESPN HD etc under Digital Starter. You should get them without Digital Classic now.



Yes and no. Sci-Fi is not part of Extended Basic. It is part of Digital Classic but to get it you have to have Digital Starter at least. Limited Basic plus Digital Classic did not work.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/13904914
> 
> 
> I actually cancelled my digital cable & HD about a month ago when AZNTV went off-air, so I have just standard cable right now. Clear-QAM tuner does pick up KRON, but I am not sure if it is HD. I am just using OTA for the major networks & PBS channels for digital feed. I will switch to Comcast HD or D* as soon as I finish my home theater upgrade. Comcast's pricing is really confusing. They don't even offer the service I used to have (digital classic)
> 
> 
> Is there a more qualitative way to check? My cable signal diags page says the forward path frequency is 705 Mhz. Should this be higher for the upgraded system? I heard ~1Ghz.
> 
> 
> How are you measuring the Power Boost download rate?
> 
> I use dslreports stest. DOwnload is ~9Mbps, upload ~1Mbps, latency to MegaPath, SF is 14ms.
> 
> 
> The cable modem I have is RCA DCM 425C. It is actually an upgrade about a few years ago from RCA 215 that I got in the [email protected] days.



If the downlink frequency is 705MHz, the network is upgraded as far as the actual hardware is concerned. You may be upgraded with the added channels already, although in my case, it took a few weeks after the frequency was moved before the new channels showed up.


I was using this site to test my speed:

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## Ace of Space

Wasn't it mentioned a few pages back that 3 new HD channels were supposed to start today in the Bay Area? Anyone have an update?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13909522
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Sci-Fi is not part of Extended Basic. It is part of Digital Classic but to get it you have to have Digital Starter at least. Limited Basic plus Digital Classic did not work.



I think you meant Expanded Basic and not Extended Basic? Apparently Sci-Fi channel is treated differently in the various communities of the Bay Area. Here Sci-Fi SD is on channel 68 and is listed as part of Expanded Basic. I checked with my neighbor who has Standard Cable (Limited + Expanded) and does not have Digital Classic and can view Sci-Fi HD on 736. I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic and can not view 736.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/13910107
> 
> 
> I think you meant Expanded Basic and not Extended Basic? Apparently Sci-Fi channel is treated differently in the various communities of the Bay Area. Here Sci-Fi SD is on channel 68 and is listed as part of Expanded Basic. I checked with my neighbor who has Standard Cable (Limited + Expanded) and does not have Digital Classic and can view Sci-Fi HD on 736. I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic and can not view 736.



Sorry, I should have mentioned as it *has* been mentioned here before that Sci-Fi is a part of "Expanded Basic" (think it was once also called Extended Basic) in some parts of the Bay Area but not here. It might be that inconsistencies exist due to "grandfathered" packages, updating old acquired database systems and consolidating them and technical complexities.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/13910005
> 
> 
> Wasn't it mentioned a few pages back that 3 new HD channels were supposed to start today in the Bay Area? Anyone have an update?



Starting on 5/21.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/13910005
> 
> 
> Wasn't it mentioned a few pages back that 3 new HD channels were supposed to start today in the Bay Area? Anyone have an update?



I'm guessing they'll be up around midnight...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/13811664
> 
> 
> Still on my hiatus from the group but still wanted you all to know that Comcast is still here and wants you to know that there are more channels coming this month..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the email message.....
> 
> *New Channels on May 21.....*
> 
> *Disney HD* launches on the Digital Starter HD tier on channel 765 in Bay Area upgraded systems
> 
> *ABC Family HD* launches on the Digital Starter HD tier on channel 764 in Bay Area upgraded systems
> 
> *Discovery Science HD* launches on the Digital Classic HD tier on channel 756 in Bay Area upgraded systems
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## rfr

Still more HD channels utterly useless to me. And Speed HD -- the HD channel I want MOST OF ALL (since Fox Soccer Channel doesn't exist) -- will never be supplied. Crap.


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/13910163
> 
> 
> Starting on 5/21.



Oops, my bad.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13905503
> 
> 
> lol...just like clockwork, Bones(KTVU) craps out again, this time for 18 mins, and right after a return from a break.
> 
> 
> Good thing I have a _reliable_ source for my TV viewing in DirecTV.



I didn't even notice it had skipped initially (which says a lot about the show), then when I realized it had, I decided it was a good thing that I was partially spared. That was one of the worst hours of television I've ever seen. That episode was the clearest example of a "jump the shark" moment I can think of.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfr* /forum/post/13910792
> 
> 
> Still more HD channels utterly useless to me. And Speed HD -- the HD channel I want MOST OF ALL (since Fox Soccer Channel doesn't exist) -- will never be supplied. Crap.



I second that!

It doesn't seem like they took our requests this time around......


----------



## Dospac

Can anyone name any programming on those 3 new channels? Odd choices..


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13913335
> 
> 
> Can anyone name any programming on those 3 new channels? Odd choices..



Hannah Montana, in HD - get the best of both worlds.


I feel sorry for anyone who gets that joke, including myself.


----------



## ericab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/13913370
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana, in HD - get the best of both worlds.
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone who gets that joke, including myself.



L. O. L.


im moving to satellite.


----------



## rxp19

Ok, current HD Channel line up for the upgraded systems in the San Francisco Bay Area as of 5/21/08


700 HDOD - HD on Demand

701 HDOD2 - Free HD on Demand Movies

702 KTVUD - FOX HD

703 DKNTV - NBC HD

704 KROND - My KRON (My Network TV) HD

705 KPIXD - CBS HD

706 KICUD - Tv36 HD

707 KGOHD - ABC HD

709 KQEDH - PBS HD

712 KBCWD - CW HD

720 CSNHD - Comcast SportsNet HD - Bay Area

722 VS/GLF - Versus/Golf HD

724 ESPND - ESPN HD

725 ES2HD - ESPN2 HD

730 NFLHD - NFL Network HD

734 A&EHD - A&E HD

735 TBSHD - TBS HD

736 SCIFIHD - SCIFI HD

737 TNTHD - TNT HD

738 USAHD - USA HD

739 UDH - Universal HD

740 MOJHD - MOJO HD

743 MHD - Music HD (MTV, VH1, CMT)

746 HGTVD - HGTV HD

747 FOODHD - Food Network HD

750 DISHD - Discovery HD

751 APLHD - Animal Planet HD

752 TLCHD - The Learning Channel HD

754 HDT - Discovery HD Theater
*756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD (added today)*

757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD

758 HISTD - History HD

759 CNNHD - CNN HD

769 AMCHD - AMC HD
*764 FAMHD - ABC Family HD (added today)

765 DISHD - Disney HD (added today)*

770 HBOHD - HBO HD

780 S-HDw - Starz HD

785 SHOHD - Showtime HD

792 MXHDW - Cinemax HD


According to the What's the next HD channel for Comcast? thread, the Bay Area is only missing ESPNews HD from the list of available Comcast HD channels. Apparently, Comcast has the rights to air ESPNews HD, but hasn't added it to any markets yet.


Limited programming from BET HD, Vh1 HD, MTV HD, WE HD, IFC HD, Music Choice HD, Movieplex HD, Encore HD, Nickelodeon HD, and Speed HD is availalbe on HD On Demand as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13911958
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice it had skipped initially (which says a lot about the show), then when I realized it had, I decided it was a good thing that I was partially spared. That was one of the worst hours of television I've ever seen. That episode was the clearest example of a "jump the shark" moment I can think of.



Yeah, that was rather ridiculous, it was like the writers were told they had to finish that storyline before they intended to, so they basically picked someone at random to be the bad guy.


I don't know what Comcast has been doing, I know they're in the process of upgrading, but the past 3 days have been the very worst I've ever had with them. I'd say I've had a signal less than 50% of the time, and that signal is utter garbage, can't even watch TV the pixelation is so bad. Plus the HSI has been down, up, down, up, down...


----------



## walk

No problems here so I'd say, upgrading.


ABC Family had baseball playoffs a few years ago... other than that... nope can't name a single show on any of those "networks".


Probably 97% of it will be stretched SD too. Utter waste of bandwidth.


----------



## mds54

This is the first time that I can recall seeing complaints (including my own) regarding new HD channel additions! I don't think I've ever seen these last three channels on any of our request lists to Mr. J., and that usually seemed to mean something. I also think it's a sign of the times with the bandwidth degradation going on now, that we don't want to see new HD channels that we have no interest in. Just MHO.....


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13905503
> 
> 
> lol...just like clockwork, Bones(KTVU) craps out again, this time for 18 mins, and right after a return from a break.



I watch Bones & House. I had this problem too, but not since I got upgraded a couple weeks ago.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/13913335
> 
> 
> Can anyone name any programming on those 3 new channels? Odd choices..



"Greek" on ABC Family channel. They've been showing it in about 1.6:1 format which is weird, so we'll see what the HD version looks like.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/13916730
> 
> 
> I watch Bones & House. I had this problem too, but not since I got upgraded a couple weeks ago.



Yes, I've been waiting and waiting, hoping when the area was lit up that it would solve those issues, problem is, it's just dragging on and on with an estimate now of the end of July for all of Santa Rosa.


The problems I've had in the last few days are related in a way to the upgrade, but only in the sense that it involves some of the equipment, the amplifiers, nodes, etc. Apparently there a severe tilt, or imbalance in the line in my area because they have not been properly re-balanced when the upgrade crew has been working with them. It's so bad that there's complete loss of signal, and then too hot a signal which creates massive pixelation, on and off for the last 3 days. Completely unreliable. Comcast said to call tonight when the sub-contractor was done for the day and if the problems persisted they would send out a network truck.


Of note is the fact that I've complained to Comcast for the last 6 mos about the sketchy signal quality/strength issue but nobody seemed to care. Now, with all the upgrade work going on it's become much worse. I don't dare pay a bill online as I'm not sure if the connection will stay up long enough to complete the transaction. In fact, tried to pay my Comcast bill and the connection went down, so they'll just have to wait.


----------



## Keenan

Those 3 Disney channels are no doubt carriage agreement requirements for Disney networks. You want channel X, then you have to carry channels Y and Z.


----------



## Ace of Space

Do they plan on actually showing anything in "HD" on those 3 newly added channels? So far everytime I've tuned in to one of them today it's looked like an SD picture to me.


----------



## mds54

It's almost like the last trio of HD channels we got.....

although they were better choices, after midnight two of them are nothing but paid commercial programming!


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13915910
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was rather ridiculous, it was like the writers were told they had to finish that storyline before they intended to, so they basically picked someone at random to be the bad guy.
> 
> 
> I don't know what Comcast has been doing, I know they're in the process of upgrading, but the past 3 days have been the very worst I've ever had with them. I'd say I've had a signal less than 50% of the time, and that signal is utter garbage, can't even watch TV the pixelation is so bad. Plus the HSI has been down, up, down, up, down...



It wasn't just the thing about Zack. The whole episode was bad. Booth fakes his own death and doesn't tell anybody, except for giving the FBI a list of people to tell that conveniently doesn't get told to anyone? Please. And then they try to do explain Zack away with logic, which didn't make any sense. His character was too well established for that to be believable. I thought they were going to make it the psychiatrist, which I could have lived with, but Zack made no sense. And then the actual cannibal was shown for 5 seconds. They had ~4 post-strike episodes; they could have done a lot better. I could have done a lot better, and they're supposed to be professional writers.


Back on topic, my Comcast has been fine, except for the KTVU skipping (which also happened on House--skipped about 4 minutes). I'm just counting down my supposed 15 days...


----------



## juancmjr

Disney and ABC FamilyHD. Woo bloody hoo. No SpikeHD?










OTOH, I'm watching the Spurs/Lakers game on TNT HD. PQ is _excellent_.


----------



## Ace of Space

So much for these latest 3 additions. Let's move on. What are the next ones coming?


----------



## clau

*2-1 and 5-1 RF Frequencies in Sunnyvale?*


I have lost 2-1 and 5-1 on my Samsung 4071F. Can anyone tell me what is the RF channel for those in Sunnyvale? I think it is 79, but the TV can't find anything there.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/13916536
> 
> 
> This is the first time that I can recall seeing complaints (including my own) regarding new HD channel additions! I don't think I've ever seen these last three channels on any of our request lists to Mr. J., and that usually seemed to mean something. I also think it's a sign of the times with the bandwidth degradation going on now, that we don't want to see new HD channels that we have no interest in. Just MHO.....



While I 100% agree that these channels - and many other recent adds - have been meaningless to me, I cant help but think that it might be a good thing. Why, you ask? This forum gets a relatively narrow (but very important!) slice of the population. If Comcast sees the need to expand into other channels that might mean that HD is appealing to a much wider audience and they need to expand the channel offerings to match. More people watching in HD means studios making more content in HD means I can watch more of the shows I like on the channels I like in HD. It's a reinforcing loop and I think we might be in the ramp up phase of mass market viewership and out of early adopter days. Now if Comcast and others can just make sure they do that without degrading PQ for phone customers, that would be great.


----------



## Cal1981

Great additions..NOT! SciHD is OK and has HD content. Disney has almost no HD content, nor does Family. On top of that, we appear to be getting the eastern feed for Family so primetime is loaded with paid advertising. Complete waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## mds54

^^^

I agree completely!

SciHD was interesting last night. Family was all paid advertising. Disney was cartoons.

This is the first time I have not placed HD channels on my Favorites list.


----------



## Brian Conrad

We'll need to update that old song so it is "500 HD channels and nothing to see."


----------



## R_J

Not seeing the 3 new HD channels, yet, through my DCT3412 (nothing in the guide). I receive all the others, and have automatically in a timely manner in the past, as they were added.


I am in Cupertino - anyone else?


----------



## Dragunov1

At least Disney and Family are 720p and with these low bitrates it won't be as bad as the others :\\ (If there's something to watch)


----------



## That Don Guy

In addition to the three new channels sharing a frequency, MHD (MTV/VH1) has been moved and now shares with Comcast Sports and MOJO.


-- Don


----------



## zeldor

for many reasons (all comcast releated) I got the joy of dropping comcast tv

immediately after the sharks lived up to expectations.

due to me also moving I am just getting directv hooked up this afternoon.


My question then is, is there an equivalent group for bay area directv people

like this one is for comcast tv?


I am however keeping comcast cable as it is the only option in town.

"enhanced" business cable give me a static IP, with blast speeds of

3M/sec continuous down and 1.5M/sec up. and no torrent blocking.

all for the low low price of $100/month.


I will miss the easy access that the dct-3416 box gave to my mythtv machine.

but the new hauppauge hd-pvr unit should give me the same functionality.

(its basically a converter of component inputs to x264 over usb output)


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13931005
> 
> 
> My question then is, is there an equivalent group for bay area directv people
> 
> like this one is for comcast tv?



just open up the local page and find the san francisco DBS thread. its not as active.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/13931005
> 
> 
> for many reasons (all comcast releated) I got the joy of dropping comcast tv
> 
> immediately after the sharks lived up to expectations.
> 
> due to me also moving I am just getting directv hooked up this afternoon.
> 
> 
> My question then is, is there an equivalent group for bay area directv people
> 
> like this one is for comcast tv?
> 
> 
> I am however keeping comcast cable as it is the only option in town.
> 
> "enhanced" business cable give me a static IP, with blast speeds of
> 
> 3M/sec continuous down and 1.5M/sec up. and no torrent blocking.
> 
> all for the low low price of $100/month.
> 
> 
> I will miss the easy access that the dct-3416 box gave to my mythtv machine.
> 
> but the new hauppauge hd-pvr unit should give me the same functionality.
> 
> (its basically a converter of component inputs to x264 over usb output)



I highly doubt there's a Directv group specifically for the Bay Area - seeing how every region on directv gets the exact same programming, problems, hardware, upgrades etc.


Comcast has different programming, hardware, problems, and upgrades that are specific to each market, so that's why there's a Comcast Bay Area group.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/13931563
> 
> 
> just open up the local page and find the san francisco DBS thread. its not as active.



maybe they dont have as many things to ***** about










ps...You'll find them all listed here...SF is City #6

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453241


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13931820
> 
> 
> maybe they dont have as many things to ***** about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps...You'll find them all listed here...SF is City #6
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453241



We don't, really..but the thread doesn't get a lot of activity because DirecTV's lineup is uniform across the country other than local channels.


The only thing that's really discussed there is local custom installer availability, possible look angle problems, when is KQED coming(soon, probably within 2 months), the occasional loss of picture when a Sutro Tower station goes down(does not include KNTV as D* gets a hard line fiber feed for that station), things of that nature.


The bulk of D* discussion takes place in the HDTV programming and hardware forums as if you're in Santa Rosa CA or Key West FL, the programming and hardware is all the same.


----------



## Keenan

BTW, I called Comcast the other day - they finally got the tilt/load balanced correctly late Wed night - and asked about their 8/768 HSI, and I about fell off my chair when she told me the price - $67 a month - are they frakkin' crazy? Is that what you guys are paying it?


----------



## markbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13932241
> 
> 
> BTW, I called Comcast the other day - they finally got the tilt/load balanced correctly late Wed night - and asked about their 8/768 HSI, and I about fell off my chair when she told me the price - $67 a month - are they frakkin' crazy? Is that what you guys are paying it?



It's $67 - $14 = $52.99 if you also subscribe to cable tv. And in upgraded "Blast" areas, it's 16 down, 2 up.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markbach* /forum/post/13934720
> 
> 
> It's $67 - $14 = $52.99 if you also subscribe to cable tv. And in upgraded "Blast" areas, it's 16 down, 2 up.



That's what I found out when I called today, $52.99 isn't too bad at all for 16/2 once the upgrade is done here, thanks. I went with it, at least until I see what Sonic comes up with for their ADSL2+ service.


----------



## walk

It's $42/mo for 6/.384 so $10/mo. more for 16/2 Blast is good, but yeah you have to have cable tv as well to get the bundle discount.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13938676
> 
> 
> It's $42/mo for 6/.384 so $10/mo. more for 16/2 Blast is good, but yeah you have to have cable tv as well to get the bundle discount.



Yes, I was rolling off of a six month 6/.384 promo for $19.95 so the jump from $20 to $53 seemed like a lot for very little improvement. But the same price for 16/2 makes it much more reasonable.


----------



## walk

On that note, do you need DOCSIS 2.0 or is 1.1 ok? Anyone with Blast and a Linksys BEFCMU10 (1.1)? Comcast web page says Blast is avail here...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13927455
> 
> 
> In addition to the three new channels sharing a frequency, MHD (MTV/VH1) has been moved and now shares with Comcast Sports and MOJO.



In my area, MHD has not moved (yet?), but no longer shares with an active HD channel. However it maintains the QAM64 modulation which happened about a week or two ago.


CSN and MOJO still share the same channel, for my area.


Science/Family/Disney all share ch68 (489MHz)


----------



## cstar

I've been waiting patiently for the Blast Internet to be activated in the recently upgraded LG area. The local office told me Blast would be available when the whole upgrade was finished.


I was tired of waiting so I contacted online support and they said it was available and they would activate it for me.


Within 1 minute I now have


Download Speed: 20302 kbps (2537.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 3130 kbps (391.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


according to http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ 


So if you're paying for the higher speed internet make sure you're getting what you are paying for.


----------



## Dospac

MHD comes in every once in awhile but usually I just get the "Channel will be available shortly" message. I guess I should call Comcast about it..


----------



## cgould

My Tivo guide doesn't have any data yet for the 3 new HD channels (Sci HD, ABC Family & Disney), although I can tune them in and watch fine, since they arrived..

I'm in Foster City... anyone else on Peninsula/Bay Area side have Tivo schedule/guide data for the new ones yet?


Strangely enough, the online schedule for my account seems to know about the channels, just not my Tivo itself, despite manually connecting a few times...


Edit:

OK , I finally connected manually again given that online shows the schedules, and now it's showing just fine.

Never mind! (but just in time to see/record the Mars Phoenix landing coverage on SciHD, hope it has similar luck!)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/13944980
> 
> 
> My Tivo guide doesn't have any data yet for the 3 new HD channels (Sci HD, ABC Family & Disney), although I can tune them in and watch fine, since they arrived..
> 
> I'm in Foster City... anyone else on Peninsula/Bay Area side have Tivo schedule/guide data for the new ones yet?
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, the online schedule for my account seems to know about the channels, just not my Tivo itself, despite manually connecting a few times...



They showed up on my S3 a few days before. Have you forced an update?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/13941100
> 
> 
> I've been waiting patiently for the Blast Internet to be activated in the recently upgraded LG area. The local office told me Blast would be available when the whole upgrade was finished.
> 
> 
> I was tired of waiting so I contacted online support and they said it was available and they would activate it for me.
> 
> 
> Within 1 minute I now have
> 
> 
> Download Speed: 20302 kbps (2537.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Upload Speed: 3130 kbps (391.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> according to http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> 
> So if you're paying for the higher speed internet make sure you're getting what you are paying for.



I called Comcast and had them upgrade me to the Blast service. It took another call to technical support, but they finally did the switch. I'm in Sunnyvale and our network was upgraded about a month ago. I have been paying for the 8Mbps tier, so that upgrade should be free.


----------



## markbach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/13944980
> 
> 
> My Tivo guide doesn't have any data yet for the 3 new HD channels (Sci HD, ABC Family & Disney), although I can tune them in and watch fine, since they arrived..
> 
> I'm in Foster City... anyone else on Peninsula/Bay Area side have Tivo schedule/guide data for the new ones yet?
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, the online schedule for my account seems to know about the channels, just not my Tivo itself, despite manually connecting a few times...
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> OK , I finally connected manually again given that online shows the schedules, and now it's showing just fine.
> 
> Never mind! (but just in time to see/record the Mars Phoenix landing coverage on SciHD, hope it has similar luck!)



I don't have the new channels listed in the Guide either (but I did notice they were in the Online Guide yesterday). I reported them from TiVo's website on Wednesday, and got the standard "7-10 business days" reply.


Forcing another update now (been forcing them every time I think about it).


The Discovery Science Channel coverage of the Mars landing sucked. They spent most of the time showing pre-filmed interviews and CGI animations, and the few times they did show the live coverage from JPL, the commentators kept cutting over the NASA feed audio.


I miss the HDNet coverage of the shuttle launches (from back when I had HDNet on Adelphia). They do a great job with real experts and former astronauts, and then cut to the uninterrupted NASA feeds at T-5:00 or so.


----------



## markbach

Guide Data is now listed for the 3 new channels


----------



## Keenan

Something else to get Mikef5's blood pressure up, because of the large amount of 4x3 analog displays still in use, and the fact that analog transmissions cease Feb '09, channels bugs are moving to the 4x3 safe area, _even_ on HD material. I noticed KPIX has already done it, and I believe KNTV(NBC) may have already as well.


Additionally, it's been posted that NBC is producing scripted primetime content to be 4x3 safe, not exactly sure what that means, but I'm guessing all the action will be center-cut, with the rest of the screen area used as basically window dressing, displaying parts of the scene not integral to the story.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997687 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1032217 


So, get out your hammers, baseball bats and shotguns, and hunt down those pesky 4x3 displays and destroy them so we can get back to having HD displayed the way it's supposed to be.










(now, where's my Blu-ray player at...)


----------



## Dbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13946716
> 
> 
> Something else to get Mikef5's blood pressure up, because of the large amount of 4x3 analog displays still in use, and the fact that analog transmissions cease Feb '09, channels bugs are moving to the 4x3 safe area, _even_ on HD material. I noticed KPIX has already done it, and I believe KNTV(NBC) may have already as well.
> 
> .......



So what else is new? NFL, NASCAR, IRL, baseball, etc, etc STILL center around a 4x3 display. The two races today are prime examples - they use nearly 1/8 of the top of the display for 3 lines of barely useful information. If they used the full width of the widescreen broadcast, they could cut it to two lines. Not to mention that being a hi-def broadcast they could cut down the font size and push it close to the top of the screen (less overscan on most digital displays). Same with the driver's stats they put up - right smack in the middle of the hidef action. Idiots!


What's really funny is when a station puts it's 'XYZ HD' logo in the lower right, but NOT all the way in the corner - rather in a spot for the 4x3 sets to see. WTF??


My BP is not raised, but it is annoying.


-Dave


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/13946961
> 
> 
> 
> What's really funny is when a station puts it's 'XYZ HD' logo in the lower right, but NOT all the way in the corner - rather in a spot for the 4x3 sets to see. WTF??
> 
> 
> My BP is not raised, but it is annoying.
> 
> 
> -Dave



That will be the norm, expect to see it on all stations soon. The logo/bug will be in the 4x3 safe area so those TV that only display a 4x3 image will be able to see it. One of a broadcaster's greatest fears is for a viewer to not know what station they are viewing.


Since there won't be anymore analog broadcasts, DBS and cable will be downconverting and center-cutting the current(and eventually only) digital transmission to display on 4x3 screens as a full 4x3 image, no letterboxing and/or pillarboxing.


What's worse is that NBC has apparently already instructed the creators of it's HD programming to frame for a 4x3 safe area, the additional area of a 16x9 image will become superfluous, there will still be content in those areas, but nothing that would influence the material in an adverse way. For example, you won't see a person on the far right of a 16x9 image shoot another person on the far left of that image, all that action will be contained in the 4x3 area so those viewers can see who shot who.


As noted by another poster in one of the above threads, imagine a HD newscast with a picture of someone and the "not" part of a "not guilty" caption be cut off on a 4x3 display because the word was displayed beyond the 4x3 safe area.


I'm tellin' ya, HDTV is NOT getting better, it's getting worse.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13946716
> 
> 
> Additionally, it's been posted that NBC is producing scripted primetime content to be 4x3 safe, not exactly sure what that means, but I'm guessing all the action will be center-cut, with the rest of the screen area used as basically window dressing, displaying parts of the scene not integral to the story.



I was under the impression that has always been the case with TV shows.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13947106
> 
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, HDTV is NOT getting better, it's getting worse.



Wait till you start getting the KQED effect of replacing an HD channel with 4 SD channels. However much we'd like to think it does, Digital != HD. For broadcasts, HD is always digital, but digital isn't always HD.


----------



## thedetoxie

Since the new channels were added I'm getting heavy stuttering on various HD channels... like CNNHD. I'd say it is signal strength issues, but I had comcast out here 2 weeks ago to verify that my signal strength is "awesome". Anyone else notice any issues, maybe comcast's encoder that is lowering the bitrates is having performance issues?

I'm in burlingame, 94010.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Yup, most shows are shot "center framed" for 4:3 and I too will be glad when that goes away. Even a lot of movies are shot that way. Movie executives think (if you can call it thinking) commercially and also seem to be afraid of some Joe Six Pack complaining about "them black bars" or the new "black bars" on his 16:9 and hence we get 2:35:1 zoomed in too.


I would think that HDTV early adopters have more buying power than the laggers and they would cater to us, wouldn't you? I don't know how often I've rented an independent film DVD where the label said 16:9 aspect ratio but when player was actually 4:3 letterboxed.







When I contacted one DVD company they wrote back that was what they studio gave them and the director gave them the extras (which happened to be 16:9).


I've never rented an HD movie on Comcast but if they crop any 2:35:1 film I rent that'll be the last one. Well Keenan, my BluRay player is right above my HD-DVD player in my cabinet though it doesn't get as much use as I'd like these days. BluRay may become the LaserDisc of the era as the arrogance of that camp makes it too expensive for a lot of film producers to play that game.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13947652
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that has always been the case with TV shows.



Probably so, but remember that NBC would letterbox their HD shows on the 4x3 signal, at least I think they did. Now there won't be anymore letterboxing because once that image is center-cut and downconverted for 4x3 displays it would be windowed on those screens. Not anymore.


The biggest annoyance will be the 4x3 safe channel bug, especially for NBC as it sits on the left and they're usually hawking something, the Olympics, The Preakness, etc. In a screen shot of Conan in one of those threads, it looks like guest Kevin Spacey is promoting whatever it was that was in the bug.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post13928792 


Imagine female guests, that bug will be smack dab covering up their legs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13949360
> 
> 
> Yup, most shows are shot "center framed" for 4:3 and I too will be glad when that goes away. Even a lot of movies are shot that way. Movie executives think (if you can call it thinking) commercially and also seem to be afraid of some Joe Six Pack complaining about "them black bars" or the new "black bars" on his 16:9 and hence we get 2:35:1 zoomed in too.
> 
> 
> I would think that HDTV early adopters have more buying power than the laggers and they would cater to us, wouldn't you? I don't know how often I've rented an independent film DVD where the label said 16:9 aspect ratio but when player was actually 4:3 letterboxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I contacted one DVD company they wrote back that was what they studio gave them and the director gave them the extras (which happened to be 16:9).
> 
> 
> I've never rented an HD movie on Comcast but if they crop any 2:35:1 film I rent that'll be the last one. Well Keenan, my BluRay player is right above my HD-DVD player in my cabinet though it doesn't get as much use as I'd like these days. BluRay may become the LaserDisc of the era as the arrogance of that camp makes it too expensive for a lot of film producers to play that game.



As I noted though, I'll probably be in my 60's by the time the 4x3 focus finally goes away.


I think Blu-ray will catch on, probably not as much as DVD, but my point was film producers don't worry about 4x3 safe filming, and with TV shows on BD there won't be any annoying bug. I waited to watch Mad Men as I wanted to see it in HD, and as luck would have it, it's coming out on Blu-ray very soon, so not only will I see it in it's best image quality, there won't be any bug on the screen either.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13949994
> 
> 
> As I noted though, I'll probably be in my 60's by the time the 4x3 focus finally goes away.



I'm already in my 60s.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13947672
> 
> 
> Wait till you start getting the KQED effect of replacing an HD channel with 4 SD channels. However much we'd like to think it does, Digital != HD. For broadcasts, HD is always digital, but digital isn't always HD.



Slightly OT, but anyone notice those "digital converters" they sell at Walmart now. You know, for the Feb. 2009 analog shutdown?


They don't even output HD!


So basically you buy it so you can still watch your TV from your antenna, but if those people go out to buy an HDTV to watch OTA HD, and that TV does not have an ATSC tuner, they'll be in for a rude surprise (or they'll think they are watching HD as many now do, when it's really just awful stretch-o-vision in 480i).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13950548
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, but anyone notice those "digital converters" they sell at Walmart now. You know, for the Feb. 2009 analog shutdown?
> 
> 
> They don't even output HD!
> 
> 
> So basically you buy it so you can still watch your TV from your antenna, but if those people go out to buy an HDTV to watch OTA HD, and that TV does not have an ATSC tuner, they'll be in for a rude surprise (or they'll think they are watching HD as many now do, when it's really just awful stretch-o-vision in 480i).



IIRC, all TV sold since some time last year have to have an ATSC tuner onboard.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/13950309
> 
> 
> I'm already in my 60s.



I guess we'll both have updated our vision prescriptions, possibly multiple times, before we see true HD images again.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13949931
> 
> 
> Imagine female guests, that bug will be smack dab covering up their legs.



That must be fallout from Janet Jackson's wardrobe malfunction


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/13950548
> 
> 
> They don't even output HD!



Not only that, but they are not allowed to output component and still qualify for the coupon. They are really intended to be barebones devices. I haven't seen one that outputs anamorphic either and probably only one that outputs svideo.


On the other hand, most people will be using these devices with equipment that isn't capable of more than SD, and downconverting HD can be as good as DVD, which many people seem to be happy with.


Anybody with newer equipment will just have the tuners builtin or will be using a more capable STB.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13950887
> 
> 
> That must be fallout from Janet Jackson's wardrobe malfunction



lol...


----------



## fitprod

When is KNTV's deal with NBC over? Thier signal is bad enough, but they aren't even broadcasting the HD feed of American Gladiators tonight...


Too bad Young communications was so greeded, they ended up screwing both KRON and NBC.


Idiots.


fitprod


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13952006
> 
> 
> When is KNTV's deal with NBC over? Thier signal is bad enough, but they aren't even broadcasting the HD feed of American Gladiators tonight...
> 
> 
> Too bad Young communications was so greeded, they ended up screwing both KRON and NBC.
> 
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> 
> fitprod



just checked the programming thread and other markets were having issues with HD on gladiators. on my recorded version, it was SD at first, now its HD. not kntv, but nbc's issue.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13952006
> 
> 
> When is KNTV's deal with NBC over? Thier signal is bad enough, but they aren't even broadcasting the HD feed of American Gladiators tonight...
> 
> 
> Too bad Young communications was so greeded, they ended up screwing both KRON and NBC.
> 
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> 
> fitprod



There is no deal. NBC/Universal owns KNTV.


NBC bought it when the fools at KRON(Young Broadcasting) couldn't agree on a price/arrangement for KRON. Young paid the 2nd highest price ever paid for a TV station, some $880 million, and now it's worth about a third of that amount. No network affiliation is a big part of the drop. I believe Young has put the station on the market just recently.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13952322
> 
> 
> There is no deal. NBC/Universal owns KNTV.
> 
> 
> NBC bought it when the fools at KRON(Young Broadcasting) couldn't agree on a price/arrangement for KRON. Young paid the 2nd highest price ever paid for a TV station, some $880 million, and now it's worth about a third of that amount. No network affiliation is a big part of the drop. I believe Young has put the station on the market just recently.



Well, that should go well... Especially since there are rumblings that Fox is looking for a new affiliate.


fitprod


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13952846
> 
> 
> Well, that should go well... Especially since there are rumblings that Fox is looking for a new affiliate.



Why? Didn't KTVU get rid of the biggest problem Fox seemed to have - having network programming pre-empted for Giants games?


(Or maybe somebody thinks that, somehow, KTUV has some way of controlling what is being recorded on a TiVo, and that the American Idol finale cut off right when Ryan was announcing the winner - "David *CLICK*" - because KTVU wanted to start its 10:00 News on time? Actually, this incident (nationwide, not just on KTVU) was mentioned when they had the AI finalists on Larry King on Memorial Day.)


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/13952846
> 
> 
> Well, that should go well... Especially since there are rumblings that Fox is looking for a new affiliate.
> 
> 
> fitprod



KTVU is one of the premier stations in the nation, I don't see Cox letting it go, or FOX ponying up the money to buy it.


----------



## AENielsenSR

Scheduled on CST Plus, they dumped Jewerly then blank screen but the INfo has the A's vs Toronto game listed...???


----------



## AENielsenSR

Comcast finally got the A's game on 1 hour late


----------



## pbw

[Sorry if this has already been mentioned - I started a thread at Tivocommunity and someone suggested I post here. I generally don't follow this forum]


Short version: Comcast is currently offering a deal for new customers: Digital Starter plus 6.0Mbps Internet (incl Powerboost) for 59.99/mo (12 months). However, be warned that if you sign-up, you cannot add any other services (premium channels, other digital packages, etc) or you lose the bundle discount.


Long version:

I just switched from DirecTV to Comcast cable in order to use a Tivo HD. I got this postcard from Comcast for the $59.99 deal and figured the savings would help offset the cost of the Tivo HD box ($230 Amazon + $299 Lifetime).


Before I signed up, I specifically asked the rep if I could add other channels/packages since I didn't understand the different channel lineups at the time. She said "of couse, and you can even upgrade via the website." Great - I've always changed packages online with DirecTV and it only took a minute [this was the first bit of misinformation from the rep as I've found no way to change things online].


After getting my Cablecard installed in my Tivo (which was a painful experience), I asked to add some additional programming. "No problem. But you know you'll lose the bundle rate? We'll need to switch you to the 56.99 Digital Starter plus $42.95 for Internet service in order to add other programming packages." This is contrary to what the original sales rep told me so I was a little peeved as I really wanted some of the Digital Preferred channels. After talking to two different supervisors and my local branch office, they all gave me the same line that the "computer wouldn't let them change my service" without the price jumping from $59.99/mo to roughly $120/mo. I expected to pay $75/mo ($60 bundle+$15 Preferred pkg) to get the Preferred channels but there was nothing they could offer in this range. They did offer the Triple Play package for around $120/mo but i didn't want to change my landline and I only budgeted


----------



## Tom Koegel

This is going to seem like a troll post, since the hullabaloo about three-packing seems to have transmuted into resigned murmuring over the last few weeks. But I trust my regular posts here will immunize me from the accusation.


Still wrangling with the issues associated with a possible transition from Comcast to DirecTV. The primary issues are dish placement (my wife is not keen on a dish that would be visible from the front of the house) and the need for STB for the bedroom TV (which is currently cablecard). The third issue, though, is PQ. My wife remembers that I was quite happy with the cable alternative when we completed our remodel because the PQ was better than satellite. (She even remembers me using terminology like "reduced bit rate" with regard to satellite HD.) And thus when I complain about the three-pack effects--which for me are most noticeable in judder or dropped frames--she reminds me of my past words.


Resulting questions:


1. Has satellite solved this problem in their HD transmission by switching to a more effective compression algorithm (MPEG4?) that allowed them to up their data rate? Or are satellite advocates merely saying that constrained bit rates on satellite are better than what we are seeing with the current three-packing?


2. What's the realistic timeline for Comcast to fix the three-packing problem, assuming they are even inclined to do so? (I have my doubts--I think that cable is generally going to be driven by the mass market, and the mass market is more likely to be interested in more channels than in higher PQ.) It seems very unlikely to me that they will be able to adopt new technology (some kind of DOCSIS upgrade or MPEG4 or whatever) for years. OTOH, they might be able to do a better job (don't want to use loaded terms here--more effective job?) of squeezing some bits out to allow three-packing. It would seem to me the result would be reduced HD resolution . . . but perhaps of a less offensive form than we have been seeing to date, and perhaps more on a par with what was (previously) reported on satellite, such that the switch would not be worth it?


3. Is there any way around the STB problem with Satellite? I presume you are stuck having a STB in every location you want a satellite signal?


Yours in spirited but polite inquiry and debate,


Tom


----------



## zeldor

I can only speak to question 1...

I recently dropped comcast tv for directv and the HD PQ is way better

on the good channels and about the same as comcast on the bad HD channels.

why the difference I am not knowing, are some of the channels old mpeg2?

is it a source issue and directv is just the middle man?...

Its not always perfect, sometimes the encoding isnt quite up to snuff

and get a frame or two of macroblocking. its not like hourly or antyhing

though, every couple of days I see some issues type thing.

but the smithsonian and discovery science channels when doing new

1080 shows look way better then anything I had gotten on comcast in a while.

the monico formula 1 race over the weekend was to die for image quality wise.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/13962062
> 
> 
> 1. Has satellite solved this problem in their HD transmission by switching to a more effective compression algorithm (MPEG4?) that allowed them to up their data rate? Or are satellite advocates merely saying that constrained bit rates on satellite are better than what we are seeing with the current three-packing?


----------



## walk

DirectTV launched a new bird last year that allowed them to switch to MPEG4 for a lot of HD channels. MPEG4 is more efficient - the data rate isn't higher, in fact it's probably lower than the old MPEG2 but it looks better because MPEG4 is a better compression codec. Some HD channels are still using MPEG2 though (on cable, ALL channels use MPEG2). Keep in mind that tv networks send the data in MPEG2 so with satellite there will still be a slight loss of quality when transcoding from MPEG2->4 - that is at least until networks start sending out MPEG4 streams, if ever - but the same thing is (now) happening with Comcast and they are going from MPEG2 _BACK_ to MPEG2 so the quality is even lower...



Are they going to "fix" this? Only time will tell. In order to switch to MPEG4 cable would require all new STBs (cable boxes in every home) which is a daunting task and so not likely to happen. What they could do is use "SDV" which is basically what VOD "On Demand" is, and every cable STB already supports this. This would mean longer channel changes though since they would be happening back at the Comcast plant rather than locally at your box (think how long it takes to start a new VOD show... you would see that "please wait" screen for 5-10 seconds every time you change the channel...)


The other thing cable could do is turn off the analog channels, similar to what broadcast tv is set to do about 9 months from now. Since each analog channel can hold 2 HD channels (or... 3.....







) this would free up a lot of space, however you would be in the same boat as satellite in that every TV in the house like your bedroom TV would require a converter box. This would also be very expensive for cable to do, and they are under no obligation from the FCC to do it (unlike broadcast tv).


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13957647
> 
> 
> KTVU is one of the premier stations in the nation, I don't see Cox letting it go, or FOX ponying up the money to buy it.



I think the original point was that Fox is looking to switch from KTVU (the way NBC "switched" from KRON, although in that case, they didn't go to a new station, but increased the coverage area of KNTV), and not that KTVU was looking to sell.


Didn't Cox put KTVU up for sale a few years ago, but at a price nowhere close to what anybody was going to pay for it?


-- Don


----------



## walk

On that note, just on a whim I took a raw count of HD channels I now get.


33. + 5 premium channels (incl NFL) for a total of 38 on the system.


Out of the 33 I get, I did a quick scan to see how many where *actually* broadcasting in HD (and not SD pillarboxed, or "stretch-o-vision" crap).

*21.*


That INcludes 720 CSN (even though the game was NOT in HD last night... anyone figure out what the hell happened?) which doesn't broadcast 24/7 (more like 3/3)


I also included ESPN1 and 2, even though they were showing a mix of SD and HD, and CNN which was SD but with a HD stock ticker










It also included CWB and Disney (or was it Family) that had actual HD shows on, which is extremely rare.


So, *21/33* in pretty much a "best case" scenario. (all networks had prime-time HD shows on, 706 wasn't in HD, neither was 704, and TNT and a couple other notorious strech-o-channels were doing their thing...)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/13963496
> 
> 
> I think the original point was that Fox is looking to switch from KTVU (the way NBC "switched" from KRON, although in that case, they didn't go to a new station, but increased the coverage area of KNTV), and not that KTVU was looking to sell.
> 
> 
> Didn't Cox put KTVU up for sale a few years ago, but at a price nowhere close to what anybody was going to pay for it?
> 
> 
> -- Don



Ah, I see. Not sure about the Cox sale, but it's my impression that networks have been moving in the direction of dropping stations rather than buying them. I think NBC only owns about 10 or so, ABC even less? I believe CBS has the most O&Os, not sure of the number.


I can see the nets wanting to own the stations in the top 5, maybe 10, markets with the rest all being affiliates. That would fit with FOX looking at KTVU I suppose, SF being the No.6 DMA. With inflation/market adjusted dollars, I'll bet KTVU would fetch more than the $880mil that KRON did when it was sold/bought.


With alternate delivery methods on the rise, the method of getting the content to the viewer via a local station will see a decline in coming years, IMO anyway.


Re: KNTV, actually IIRC, at the time of the KRON/NBC negotiations, NBC decided to heck with Young and bought KNTV from Granite leaving Young holding the bag. I don't think NBC owned a station in this market before that. Been awhile though, so I could be mistaken.


Actually, I'm fairly certain that NBC didn't own a station here as I recall reading about KRON being one of the nation's oldest NBC network affiliations. Some sort of record for longevity or something, that's what made the purchase of KNTV so devastating to KRON/Young.


----------



## GBruno

Tom, Just some thoughts about switching to Satellite:


In response to your question #3:


"(3. Is there any way around the STB problem with Satellite? I presume you are stuck having a STB in every location you want a satellite signal)."


I just switched to Dish (the HD only package). Their receiver- the VIP 722 drives one HDTV and one SDTV (theoretically you could split the sd output too). And is a very good receiver. might solve your problem.


IMHO


HD quality can be quite good to non existent. Their costumer service, so far, is worse than Comcast (I had comcast for about 10 years). If their HD only package fits your needs it is the cheapest way to get HD (other than OTA)...BUT for me I have to use OTA to get my locals in HD (and still can not get ABCHD) to supplement the HD only package.


The installer was able to mount my Dish to a vent (also called a stack) on the roof of my house. No one can see it (i.e., my wife). That being said I have a 10 foot mast on my chimney with a moderate sized antenna to get the locals HD ota which everyone can see.


I struggled with the decision to change but overall am about 80% satisfied with Dish. I was about 35% satisfied with cable (part of my dissatisfaction however is specific to Santa Cruz as we have limited HD and cable is not planning on adding more anytime soon).



finally I think (but have no hard evidence) that Dish is about to add (many?) more HD channels in the near future.


Good luck


----------



## miimura

I heard that KNTV had moved to a new clear QAM channel, so I went and did a new channel scan on my MyHD card and my Panasonic Plasma (TH-58PX60U) tuners. Not only did KNTV move, but there is now a problem with it on the Panny plasma. If you channel surf with the Ch+/Ch- buttons, KNTV will now show No Signal for 11-1 and 11-2. However, if you program the Favorites feature, it will tune directly to 11-1 (and probably 11-2, but I didn't try). If you look in the Manual Channel Programming screen, there is some funny business going on in there too. It shows D11 (or something similar) which it doesn't do for any other channel. The clear QAM channels with PSIP show their proper virtual channel numbers. That includes KTVU, KPIX, KGO, KQED, KNTV. KBCW has never had PSIP since it was added as far as I can tell. There is definitely something wacky with the KNTV PSIP on Comcast.


KGO and KQED are also duplicated on RF channels 110 and 117.


- Mike


----------



## sfhub

I cannot say if your area is the same, but for my area ch11 has both physical and PSIP virtual mapped incarnations.


Physical ch 11.1, 11.2, 11.3 are AETV-HD/HGTV-HD/Starz-HD


Physical ch 92.3 is KNTV-HD (also virtual mapped to 11.1)


So when I ch+ to ch 11, my TV cycles first through the physical 11.1, which it can't display because it is encrypted, then next goes to virtual channel 11.1 (KNTV-HD), which it can display.


If I tune directly to physical 92.3, then it will display KNTV right away.


If I tune to channel 11, the TV hunts for something it can display and ends up on virtual ch 11.1


I suspect the reason you think you are getting no signal is that is actually physical ch 11.1 which is encrypted. The D11 thing is probably the method used to denote a physical channel #.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/13963536
> 
> 
> That INcludes 720 CSN (even though the game was NOT in HD last night... anyone figure out what the hell happened?) which doesn't broadcast 24/7 (more like 3/3)



At the beginning of the game, they apologized and said they were having technical difficulties in Arizona and wouldn't be able to do the game in HD. I was impressed that they actually said something.


----------



## blues96

Now when a recorded program finishes and the delete / do not delete box comes up. I press delete (it does delete the program) but the box just stays on the screen until I hit the DVR button or exit or something else. This is something NEW and VERY ANNOYING. Anyone else having this new "FUN" glitch?


Thanks,


Blues96

Mountain View, CA


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blues96* /forum/post/13967655
> 
> 
> Now when a recorded program finishes and the delete / do not delete box comes up. I press delete (it does delete the program) but the box just stays on the screen until I hit the DVR button or exit or something else. This is something NEW and VERY ANNOYING. Anyone else having this new "FUN" glitch?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Blues96
> 
> Mountain View, CA



what your model, s/w version, and firmware version? Wondering if something is out of date on your system. Try unplugging the box and plugging it back in. If that doesn't work, I'd suggest requesting a new set top box. I highly doubt it's a system wide issue.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/13967001
> 
> 
> I cannot say if your area is the same, but for my area ch11 has both physical and PSIP virtual mapped incarnations.
> 
> 
> Physical ch 11.1, 11.2, 11.3 are AETV-HD/HGTV-HD/Starz-HD
> 
> 
> Physical ch 92.3 is KNTV-HD (also virtual mapped to 11.1)
> 
> 
> So when I ch+ to ch 11, my TV cycles first through the physical 11.1, which it can't display because it is encrypted, then next goes to virtual channel 11.1 (KNTV-HD), which it can display.
> 
> 
> If I tune directly to physical 92.3, then it will display KNTV right away.
> 
> 
> If I tune to channel 11, the TV hunts for something it can display and ends up on virtual ch 11.1
> 
> 
> I suspect the reason you think you are getting no signal is that is actually physical ch 11.1 which is encrypted. The D11 thing is probably the method used to denote a physical channel #.



OK, I looked at things a little more. I recorded the full QAM stream with MyHD on RF 92 which contains KNTV-HD, KNTV W+, KBCW-HD and looked at it with TSReader Lite. I must say everything looks good. The output is here if you're interested. Contrary to what I said above, KBCW does have very complete PSIP information. The 7 minute clip I recorded even had the full guide data from the live time through 7:30am the next morning.


I suspect that _sfhub_ is correct and there is a set of encrypted channels on RF 11. The bad thing is that the Panny can't properly differentiate the virtual 11-1 from the RF 11 that it has also labeled 11-1. When I tried to remove the bogus 11-1 and 11-2, it erroneously removed the good ones. Going back into the channel programming screen revealed that it had swapped the Yes/No selections between the two pairs of 11-1 and 11-2 entries. If you leave all the 11-x channels in and you Ch+ from Analog 10, you then get KNTV-HD, then you get the "Channel Not Available" but the OSD still says 11-1 KNTV-HD.


If I was actually using live QAM regularly on the plasma, I would contact Panasonic. As it is, I'm almost always using the S3 Tivo to watch TV so it's not worth the trouble.


- Mike


----------



## camakaze

Quick question. I live in Berkeley and am still not receiving the 3 new HD channels added last week. Is anyone else having this problem?


The channels show up in my Tivo guide with my Series 3 but when I switch to them nothing shows up. I contacted Comcast and they said I should be receiving them. I also tried reseting my Tivo but that didn't work. I'm not having trouble with any other channel.


----------



## D-Real

After four years of asking Comcast about system upgrades, it appears a new network is coming to San Lorenzo. According to a flyer I just received, the target dates will be June 16 - July 16. My wife called today and said an army of Comcast trucks has descended into our small town to prep for the upgrade. I guess it's better late then never, I'm just bummed I've missed the NBA playoff games in HD shown on TBS so far.


We should receive all the current HD and SD channels available after the upgrade with On Demand going live 30-days later. At least, I will no longer have to explain to my son why he can't watch SpongeBob using On Demand--like he does at his grandmother's house.


We'll see how this goes.


----------



## mikeaymar

That's good news. In Aptos (actually Rio Del Mar) we have on demand, and some HD, but nowhere near the number of channels that the rest of the area receives. Not sure if it is a system capacity issue, or a headend issue, or whatever. It's interesting that we get on demand, including HD, but less than half the number of HD channels.

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/13972475
> 
> 
> After four years of asking Comcast about system upgrades, it appears a new network is coming to San Lorenzo. According to a flyer I just received, the target dates will be June 16 - July 16. My wife called today and said an army of Comcast trucks has descended into our small town to prep for the upgrade. I guess it's better late then never, I'm just bummed I've missed the NBA playoff games in HD shown on TBS so far.
> 
> 
> We should receive all the current HD and SD channels available after the upgrade with On Demand going live 30-days later. At least, I will no longer have to explain to my son why he can't watch SpongeBob using On Demand--like he does at his grandmother's house.
> 
> 
> We'll see how this goes.


----------



## GBruno

Mikeaymar,


I think D-Real was referring to the San Lorenzo (Township?) just outside of Hayward and not the San Lorenzo (Valley) in Santa Cruz County(?)


In either case, I was recently told by the Santa Cruz headend that the Aptos and Rio Del Mar, CA areas are at 750 Mhz. And, that the reason why we have so little HD here is related to issues with the FCC and county politics?????????? I have no idea what he meant and i was in a hurry so I did not question him. He was certain that there are no plans to upgrade this area (because we are at 750 already) and that there are no additional HD additions planned in the foreseeable future (this was the last straw for me and I went to satellite).


Any one know anything different (I still have 1 year and 10 months on my satellite contract so I am not in a hurry)?


----------



## mikeaymar

D-Real

Thanks. Your observation seems correct, since we have on demand in Aptos, which implies higher bandwidth. The counter tech in Scotts Valley told me yesterday when I was returning a DVR that they do plan on adding more HD to our system later this year. We'll see.....

Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/13977023
> 
> 
> Mikeaymar,
> 
> 
> I think D-Real was referring to the San Lorenzo (Township?) just outside of Hayward and not the San Lorenzo (Valley) in Santa Cruz County(?)
> 
> 
> In either case, I was recently told by the Santa Cruz headend that the Aptos and Rio Del Mar, CA areas are at 750 Mhz. And, that the reason why we have so little HD here is related to issues with the FCC and county politics?????????? I have no idea what he meant and i was in a hurry so I did not question him. He was certain that there are no plans to upgrade this area (because we are at 750 already) and that there are no additional HD additions planned in the foreseeable future (this was the last straw for me and I went to satellite).
> 
> 
> Any one know anything different (I still have 1 year and 10 months on my satellite contract so I am not in a hurry)?


----------



## Keenan

I wonder if the Santa Cruz area is one of the systems in CA Comcast is looking to sell. I'll bet anything north of Windsor, or Healdsburg, is a potential candidate.

http://www.siliconvalley.com/latestheadlines/ci_9361579


----------



## GBruno

Thanks for that link...interesting and it makes sense-given comcasts lack of effort to do much here. I will post this in the Monterey thread as well!


----------



## D-Real

GBruno is correct, San Lorenzo, is a small-community next to Hayward not related to Santa Cruz.


----------



## JasonQG

Holy crap. I'm finally upgraded! I was flipping through all the HD channels, and I couldn't believe how many there were. I kept thinking that I had to be on the last one, and then there was another one. And another one. And another one.


Downside, they finally changed our analog channel lineup to match the rest of the bay area, so now I have to learn a bunch of channel numbers (assuming there's even anything left in analog I'll even watch). Comcast actually figured out a way to do this upgrade so that they would piss off more people than they made happy. The other downside is that our kitchen TV's QAM tuner seems to be having trouble finding most of the HD broadcast channels for some reason, but I'm sure I'll figure that out.


Anyways, watch for flying pigs.


----------



## davisdog

Jason,


You were never going to be the last to get upgraded...they are saving that honor for Keenan


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/13985044
> 
> 
> Jason,
> 
> 
> You were never going to be the last to get upgraded...they are saving that honor for Keenan



Yup, my node will be the last one in the bay area to be lit up, it's an arrangement I have with Comcast so I can continue to complain and have a valid reason to do so.


----------



## JasonQG

One thing I haven't heard mentioned about upgraded Santa Rosa is that we have the digital/analog simulcast thing going on. It's nice to tune to an "analog" channel on the DVR and not get blasted by the volume change.


----------



## Sticman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amdspitfire* /forum/post/13835383
> 
> 
> I'm in the south bay, Los Gatos with basic cable. All of my digital channels that I had (2.1, 5.1, etc.) are all gone for 2 days. Any idea what happened?



Did this ever get fixed? I'm in Saratoga (same (older) cable system) and this happened to me last week. 5-1 and 2-1 have come back but no KQED HD, no KNTV HD and no KGO HD any more.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/13990823
> 
> 
> One thing I haven't heard mentioned about upgraded Santa Rosa is that we have the digital/analog simulcast thing going on. It's nice to tune to an "analog" channel on the DVR and not get blasted by the volume change.



Where are you seeing these simulcast channels? Is there one for Comedy Central or TV20?


----------



## Jopowee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/13985277
> 
> 
> Yup, my node will be the last one in the bay area to be lit up, it's an arrangement I have with Comcast so I can continue to complain and have a valid reason to do so.



I thought mine would be, too (I'm also in Santa Rosa), but recently there've been Comcast trucks outside my house, and I got a flyer in the mail the other day saying the upgrade should happen for me within the next few weeks. Crossing my fingers that it does, so I can step up from the 8 HD channels I currently have. This can only be good news for you Keenan - the more areas they finish, the less for them to do before they do yours. Heh.


----------



## rsra13

anyone else having issues with comcast hsi?

I called comcast but they are not able to attend me !

I even tried in Spanish but no luck either.

I'm in south San jose.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/14015460
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing these simulcast channels? Is there one for Comedy Central or TV20?



If you're using a Comcast box, it uses the digital channels automatically instead of the old analog versions. If you're using a QAM tuner built into your TV or something, you'll have to scan manually to find them. They're available for all analog channels, as far as I can tell.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/14016142
> 
> 
> anyone else having issues with comcast hsi?
> 
> I called comcast but they are not able to attend me !
> 
> I even tried in Spanish but no luck either.
> 
> I'm in south San jose.



I'm in South San Jose too.....

No problems here.


----------



## gwhzz35

Anyone in the South Bay notice the Comcast PQ worse than before?

Anyone contemplating switching to DirecTV? or has switched?


I hear a lot of good things about DirecTV PQ and I'm thinking of making the switch.


Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## zeldor

I switched about a month ago. the happiest day of my life.









well not really but it was mighty fun dropping comcast.

I have no complaints. the PQ is quite good. its not uncompressed

19mbps good but better then comcast is. I have noticed the occasional

quality degradation if there is a lot of rapid random motion all over

the screen. panning not so much. but say a flock of birds taking off.

nothing to complain about but noticeable.

my main downside was my STB from comcast I could record from

its firewire output to my computer. the box from directv has no

such feature. But I am working around that with a new converter

from hauppauge.


cost wise its about the same as I signed up for everything.

its possible to be somewhat cheaper then comcast but if you had

gone the "I want cheap cable or I will cancel" route it would be about

the same price.


and of course you dont get KQED in HD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwhzz35* /forum/post/14017695
> 
> 
> Anyone in the South Bay notice the Comcast PQ worse than before?
> 
> Anyone contemplating switching to DirecTV? or has switched?
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of good things about DirecTV PQ and I'm thinking of making the switch.
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14021130
> 
> 
> and of course you dont get KQED in HD.



Not to sidetrack the comcast discussion (but with MikeF5 still on protest mode it's awfully quiet).


But at least on my Dish DVR, I just slapped a little $10 Silver Sensor Indoor Antenna to the coax input on the DVR and get KQED-HT over the air just fine (and it's integrated in my Guide just like the Sat channels). In Saratoga it's a stretch to get the KQED Antenna in SF with the little indoor, but KTEH sends the same KQED-HD feed from their OTA site in the hills behind SJ and it's so strong the antenna is glowing


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwhzz35* /forum/post/14017695
> 
> 
> Anyone in the South Bay notice the Comcast PQ worse than before?
> 
> Anyone contemplating switching to DirecTV? or has switched?
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of good things about DirecTV PQ and I'm thinking of making the switch.
> 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.




Absolutely!!! It's the bandwidth multipacking. There's no question that Comcast has purposely degraded their HD PQ, which is inexcuseable to me.

I feel for these guys that are about to have their neighborhood systems upgraded only to be in for a rude shock when they start to see their new HD channels like this.


Yes, I am switching to D* as soon as it is practical for me, within the next few months.

I will not tolerate this from Comcast. I am surprised that any of us would.....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14021389
> 
> 
> Not to sidetrack the comcast discussion (but with MikeF5 still on protest mode it's awfully quiet).
> 
> 
> But at least on my Dish DVR, I just slapped a little $10 Silver Sensor Indoor Antenna to the coax input on the DVR and get KQED-HT over the air just fine (and it's integrated in my Guide just like the Sat channels). In Saratoga it's a stretch to get the KQED Antenna in SF with the little indoor, but KTEH sends the same KQED-HD feed from their OTA site in the hills behind SJ and it's so strong the antenna is glowing



Hi Davisdog,


Just to be clear I never left on protest mode, I left on disgust mode







. I got tired of all the bitching and complaining without any constructive help ideas except from a few good posters ( Like you, Keenan and a few others ).


I had an opportunity to have a one on one session with Mr. Germano and his group and asked for ideas from the group to bring up to them but most of the responses that I got was that I would be wasting my time to try and get any substantial answers from them, so I decided to stop wasting my time all together ( My blood pressure has gone down to almost normal now







).


I still communicate with Mr. J. and still monitor this group from time to time but most of my time is now devoted to the Tivo community forum. I still think Comcast should buy Tivo and use their boxes for their cable system and get rid of those flakey Motorola boxes but only if they keep their hands off Tivo and let them do what they do best and let Comcast do what they do best ( I'll let you all decide what they do best







).


Here's my humble advice to the group.


Cable isn't for everyone, some people love it, some don't. But if it really bothers you or doesn't fit your needs then leave and go with the provider that you think will fit your needs. You have no contract with cable so you can leave at any time and as a matter of fact you can always come back if you find out it's not better somewhere else.


Cable now fits my needs, except for the high cost but that's something I can deal with. If I were to leave cable I'd go with Dish but that's not going to happen. I've seen/heard about some of the things coming down the line for cable, that's what holds me here. I think next year will be a good year for cable







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14022634
> 
> 
> I still communicate with Mr. J. and still monitor this group from time to time but most of my time is now devoted to the Tivo community forum. I still think Comcast should buy Tivo and use their boxes for their cable system and get rid of those flakey Motorola boxes but only if they keep their hands off Tivo and let them do what they do best and let Comcast do what they do best ( I'll let you all decide what they do best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



The main reason why I started using Comcast was because I purchased the Series3. I haven't been too disappointed with Comcast except the high pricing.


Only thing left on my wish list right now is that the TiVo Series3/HD boxes support on-demand....hopefully their SDV adapter will lead to supporting this....who knows.


Glad to see you still check here once in awhile. I always look forward to your updates about new HD channels


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14021130
> 
> 
> 
> and of course you dont get KQED in HD.



You will, when this last bird that went up becomes operational, a month, 6 weeks maybe, expect to see KQED-HD on DirecTV. I think they're also going to carry a national PBS-HD feed.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14022634
> 
> 
> ......I've seen/heard about some of the things coming down the line for cable, that's what holds me here. I think next year will be a good year for cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hi Mikef5,


I'm probably not one of your "few good posters" since I've been bitching about PQ lately, but I would like to ask you about this. I know you can't go into specific details, but based on your quote above, might some of those things be improving the HD PQ by any chance? This would help me greatly with my decision to leave Comcast now or not. Thanks!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/14022852
> 
> 
> Only thing left on my wish list right now is that the TiVo Series3/HD boxes support on-demand....hopefully their SDV adapter will lead to supporting this....who knows.



It won't. Cable refuses to give access to on-demand outside of an OCAP/Tru2way environment.


----------



## Bergna

We're near Cox and Miller, and those channels are coming in fine, but still no CNNHD after the upgrade...












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sticman* /forum/post/14015428
> 
> 
> Did this ever get fixed? I'm in Saratoga (same (older) cable system) and this happened to me last week. 5-1 and 2-1 have come back but no KQED HD, no KNTV HD and no KGO HD any more.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14025005
> 
> 
> We're near Cox and Miller, and those channels are coming in fine, but still no CNNHD after the upgrade...



Bergna,


Try punching in channel 759 and see if you get the channel. I see your using a Tivo and sometimes they are slow in updating the Tivo guide but the channel may be there it's just not showing up in the guide.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## camakaze

I'm in Berkeley and still no Discovery Science HD, Family HD, or Disney HD two weeks after the upgrade. I keep calling Comcast and their only advice is to try resetting my Tivo. Guess what? It doesn't help. I think the fact that I receive every other HD channel without any problems and am only having problems with the 3 new channels leads me to believe the problem is somewhere on there end. Try telling that to them though...


On a similar note, I have a friend in the north bay who should be receiving HBO HD but for some reason it won't show up at his house. He's had about 5 technicians come out over the last year to try and diagnose the problem with no luck. At least Comcast is giving him a discount on his cable bill. If I don't receive these channels soon I'm going to ask for a discount or switch to DirectTV. Football season is coming up and Sunday Ticket is really tempting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14025005
> 
> 
> We're near Cox and Miller, and those channels are coming in fine, but still no CNNHD after the upgrade...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14023075
> 
> 
> Hi Mikef5,
> 
> 
> I'm probably not one of your "few good posters" since I've been bitching about PQ lately, but I would like to ask you about this. I know you can't go into specific details, but based on your quote above, might some of those things be improving the HD PQ by any chance? This would help me greatly with my decision to leave Comcast now or not. Thanks!



MDS54,


You should ***** if something is bothering you or if you think something is wrong with your system and picture quality is very important and you should ***** about it, but it's not always Comcast's that is at fault. Sometimes it's a problem with a customers equipment or how it's hooked up. I'm not saying that's what's causing your picture problem but what I would do is get them to send out a tech and have them check out my hook up especially the cabling and splitters and have them test your signal coming into your house. If all that is good to go and there's nothing that they can do to fix your problem, then it's time to start looking for a provider that will give you the product that gives you what you're paying for and if that's a SatCo then so be it.


Right now a lot of the problems have to do with the "3-packing" of the signals, they are still adjusting the system and trying to get the right channels packed together so they don't affect picture quality and that takes time. When DirecTv and Dish started their mpeg-4 compression on their channels people screamed bloody murder about how they screwed up the picture quality and that went on for months, now they seem to have all those bugs worked out and people are for the most part pleased with it now. How long will it take Comcast to get this worked out.... not a clue. How long should you put up with it..... that's a personal choice.


As far as what I know about what's coming down the line, you're right I can't say but some of it's been discussed here in the forum already, it's just they don't know that it's coming sooner than they think it will. Will it help with the bandwidth problem... yes it will and it won't make some people happy.


Should you personally wait for it to happen.... I waited 4 years to get my area upgraded to what others have had all along so I guess it all depends on how masochistic you are










Personally, I would weigh the pluses and minuses of all the providers and make my decision based on that, not on what may or may not happen with one provider. Like I said if cable didn't fit my needs I'd have switched to Dish along time ago but for the time being cable gives me what I want. I just wish they didn't move like the Slowski's and get these upgrades done and over with.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/14025242
> 
> 
> I'm in Berkeley and still no Discovery Science HD, Family HD, or Disney HD two weeks after the upgrade.



Bring up your TiVo channel list (settings->channel->channel list). See if 756 is on the list. If it isn't there, then it isn't in your CableCARD channel map. Your TiVo won't be able to find the channel until it shows up on that list (in the channel map) Keep calling Comcast until you get someone who knows what is going on. Someone who can change configuration at the head-end is who you want. You might have to go through a superfluous house call to get to them.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwhzz35* /forum/post/14017695
> 
> 
> Anyone in the South Bay notice the Comcast PQ worse than before?
> 
> Anyone contemplating switching to DirecTV? or has switched?



I'm waiting for my special "retention" pricing to end with Comcast in about a month. I'll probably make the switch shortly thereafter.


I'm also hoping that with the extra capacity of the new bird coming online, they'll finally add TV Japan. Actually, if they had it now, I would have already switched. (We also have a Slingbox hooked up to a DVR in Japan, so TV Japan may not be a deal killer.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14021130
> 
> 
> I switched about a month ago. the happiest day of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course you dont get KQED in HD.



You can get a $59 add-on unit for the HR21 that has dual OTA tuners. Then, you'll not only get KQED-HD, you'll get all of the other digital local sub-channels not re-broadcast by DirecTV, and your locals will look better in general.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14021389
> 
> 
> But at least on my Dish DVR, I just slapped a little $10 Silver Sensor Indoor Antenna to the coax input on the DVR and get KQED-HT over the air just fine (and it's integrated in my Guide just like the Sat channels).



The DirecTV HR20 HD-DVR actually has TWO OTA tuners vs Dish's one, and the HR21 has an add-on module for the two OTA tuners. And, unlike Dish, DirecTV doesn't make you pay an extra $5 for local channels to get your OTA listings in the guide.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14022916
> 
> 
> You will, when this last bird that went up becomes operational, a month, 6 weeks maybe, expect to see KQED-HD on DirecTV. I think they're also going to carry a national PBS-HD feed.



That's good news. I hope they find room for TV Japan, as well. (They are the only carrier that doesn't carry it.) I would still use the OTA tuner module, though. I doubt if DirecTV will have all of the digital sub-channels, and their non-HD locals kinda look like crap, whereas digital OTA locals look outstanding.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14025331
> 
> 
> MDS54,
> 
> As far as what I know about what's coming down the line, you're right I can't say but some of it's been discussed here in the forum already, it's just they don't know that it's coming sooner than they think it will. Will it help with the bandwidth problem... yes it will and it won't make some people happy.



Thanks Mikef5. As usual, your thoughts are always valuable!

Any chance that you could point us in the direction of the forum where this (quoted above) "might" be being discussed?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14028231
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5. As usual, your thoughts are always valuable!
> 
> Any chance that you could point us in the direction of the forum where this (quoted above) "might" be being discussed?



I think we're going to have to guess...but both SDV and Analog removal have been discussed...both free up bandwidth and both will not make some people happy. I bet they're watching both the SDV trials and how customers react to Verizon/FIOS yanking tons of Analog (and replacing it with every HD channel known to man)...Wish we had FIOS










ps..MikeF5, glad to see the blood pressure down, Keenan was worried you might not live to the day he finally gets upgraded...and pss I'm putting protest and disgust in the same category...When my kids get like that I just threaten to take away their Wii







and that straightens them right up







Just dont tell them I really wouldnt follow through on that that since I like the Wii as much as them


----------



## Bergna

Mikef5, thanks for the suggestion, but the Tivo menu does indentify ch 759 as CNNHD, but there's no signal there. I have several other channels that I should be getting but do not, like SCI-FI, FOOD, AMC-HD... from the feedback of others here, it seems like calling Comcast support won't solve anything.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14025087
> 
> 
> Bergna,
> 
> 
> Try punching in channel 759 and see if you get the channel. I see your using a Tivo and sometimes they are slow in updating the Tivo guide but the channel may be there it's just not showing up in the guide.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14031294
> 
> 
> Mikef5, thanks for the suggestion, but the Tivo menu does indentify ch 759 as CNNHD, but there's no signal there. I have several other channels that I should be getting but do not, like SCI-FI, FOOD, AMC-HD... from the feedback of others here, it seems like calling Comcast support won't solve anything.



Bergna,


Normally if you punch in a channel number on a Tivo it will say, channel not available, if there is no signal there. If it doesn't say any thing and just shows you a blank screen, then there's a signal there, it's just not authorized to show it, which seems to be the case in your situation since you are seeing the channels in the Tivo guide.


To me, that seems either you don't have a package that will give you those channels or they haven't provisioned your card properly. I would have them send a tech out with a Motorola box and have them see if that gets your channels, if it does, then it's a problem with the cable cards not being provisioned properly. Of course if you don't have the program package that would give you those channels then you would need to upgrade to a package that would. What package do you have ?? Is it a package that would give you those channels ??? It seems different areas have different requirements on what package is required to receive these new channels.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bergna

Mikef5 - I have Expanded Basic, Digital Classic, and of course, HD. I'm supposed to get both ESPN & ESPN2 but only ESPN2 works. I don't regularly watch some of the channels that are missing from my lineup, so it's not a big deal to me, but Comcast sure doesn't seem to have their act together in their customer programming setup.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Seems that only the headend people or supervisors know for sure. The CSRs seem to work off the incorrect viewing lineup pamphlets that Comcast sends in the mail. I think this is a case as it is in many companies in underfunded IT with uncoordinated (and likely outdated) database systems. Sometime when you call a company and the CSR has to put you on hold it is because they have to go to another computer to look on another database because they can't see it on there own.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/14041481
> 
> 
> Seems that only the headend people or supervisors know for sure. The CSRs seem to work off the incorrect viewing lineup pamphlets that Comcast sends in the mail. I think this is a case as it is in many companies in underfunded IT with uncoordinated (and likely outdated) database systems. Sometime when you call a company and the CSR has to put you on hold it is because they have to go to another computer to look on another database because they can't see it on there own.



Yes, or they have to perform a procedure such as initiating service, make a billing change, etc to be able to "see" more information. I've called Comcast to change my service and the rep has said they have some special offers but he can't get to them, only the sales people can. I guess they can't be bothered to keep at least one person who handles sales available on the night shift. That sort of thing just wastes everyone's time. As you note though, Comcast is not alone in having this problem.


----------



## davisdog

Not that I'm on Comcast now...but I remembered this link for those that can't get satisfaction from local customer support

www.comcastsupport.com/forms/contact/RickGermano 


He's the head of Customer support and told the mercurynews

"The office of Rick Germano ( www.comcastsupport.com/forms/contact/RickGermano ) is something new. If you have a problem and it's not getting solved, please send it to me. Or if you have an idea and a question, you can send that. We've been real good at quick turnaround on responses."

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_874775...ercurynews.com 


...good luck...


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14042073
> 
> 
> I guess they can't be bothered to keep at least one person who handles sales available on the night shift. That sort of thing just wastes everyone's time. As you note though, Comcast is not alone in having this problem.



At least you were getting someone who admitted they couldn't do something.


When I was trying to get a billing issue resolved I was getting routed to somewhere in Central or South America. These outsourced folks always promised they could fix my problem, but in reality they had almost no power, and instead were submitting some request that needed to be approved by a manager in the US, who inevitably closed the ticket without fixing the problem. I'd then have to call back again and go through the same routine.


I don't know if they are still using that outsourced system or not. I hope not.


----------



## Brian Conrad

You'd think that a company that is also an ISP would have their databases coordinated and the needs of their CSRs covered. But the company that admitted to me they have uncoordinated databases or ones they had to access by going to another computer was also an ISP.


----------



## Keenan

What bothers me is the lack of consistency. When I first called about moving from the 6/384 HSI to 8/768 HSI service I was told the rate would be around $67 a month. This was during the day and she had my account up so she knew I also had cable TV service. I told her to forget it, that it was too expensive.


I then called around midnight, as in the past I've found that the folks you get then seem far more knowledgeable, even if they can't always actually perform the action you want. That's when I found out that I could get the 8/768 for $52 a month, and, that when the 16/2 service was available it would still be $52 a month.


Armed with that knowledge, I called back during the day, since the night shift - for some stupid/ridiculous reason - can't initiate a sale/service change, and told the CSR what I wanted and how much I was told it would cost. No problems, and 5 mins later I had verified that I was getting 8/768 HSI service.


Now, the question that came to my mind was, does Comcast consciously prey on the uninformed, hoping that because they don't know any better that they'll be able to extract more money from them? A sort of used car sales atmosphere? Or, are they just simply ill-informed and untrained?


I don't have much doubt that it's probably a combination of both, and the fact that this protocol probably does exist, is another reason why you get so many different answers/prices for the same product, and why, a typical CSR can seem so clueless - who wouldn't be in that environment?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Add: they are not paid enough to care. That's what I kept reading on the job blogs from Comcast employees. The other day I was at a major department store interested in an AC unit. The sign said ask a "range salesperson for help." No one was around at all. As I was walking out there they were gathered around a TV and watching a boxing match. IOW, they don't get paid enough and they're not getting commission either so why care, just look busy when the boss is around.


----------



## pdp76

Since the 2/17/09 all digital conversion will be around before we know it, I have one particular thing on my mind. I'm assuming ADS is what Comcast is doing to ease the transition, so effectively by 2/17/09, all channels will effectively be "ADS" but without the analog counterpart, right? Currently, since Comcast is either encrypting or not publicly advertising the PSIP info for these ADS channels, for us with in the clear QAM tuners, we have to manually scan and look for these ADS channels. Even though every TV of mine has a QAM tuner, I for one, hate doing that. Therefore, even though there are many ADS local broadcast channels in the clear, I still opt to watch the analog versions of them since I know those channel numbers will not change, and if they did, they were publicly advertised. Ok, my question is, by the time 2/17/09 rolls around, and all these analog channels are shutdown, will Comcast advertise all the PSIP info for these ADS channels so people with in the clear QAM tuners will not have to go and hunt and scan for them manually (like we do now)? I know one way to get around this is to get one of their cable boxes which map all the "channels" to known channel numbers, but if that's the case, what's the point of having a QAM tuner? I'd still like to stay away from a cable box if possible.


Also, my discussion above is based on what I know of PSIP, ADS and QAM, if I've made some incorrect assumptions, please let me know too, thanks!


----------



## davisdog

The analog shutdown has to do with the Over the Air Signals coming from the TV Stations (ie if you have an antenna). It really doesnt have anything to do with Comcast or any cable/Satellite provider (they can do what they want as far as providing Analog or Digital or whatever....)


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14049805
> 
> 
> The analog shutdown has to do with the Over the Air Signals coming from the TV Stations (ie if you have an antenna). It really doesnt have anything to do with Comcast or any cable/Satellite provider (they can do what they want as far as providing Analog or Digital or whatever....)










I guess I missed a big piece of info up until now! Thanks for filling me in! With that said though, any more rumors, or maybe even facts, about how Comcast will handle the transition? I'm mainly interested in how we might better use our in the clear QAM tuners once the transition comes about.


Since I saw your post, I did some more digging around the forums and found some more posts regarding this, but if anyone has more links, to maybe even other sites/forums, for me to read up on, that would be great.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/14049947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed a big piece of info up until now! Thanks for filling me in! With that said though, any more rumors, or maybe even facts, about how Comcast will handle the transition? I'm mainly interested in how we might better use our in the clear QAM tuners once the transition comes about.
> 
> 
> Since I saw your post, I did some more digging around the forums and found some more posts regarding this, but if anyone has more links, to maybe even other sites/forums, for me to read up on, that would be great.



I'm not sure what you mean by "how Comcast will handle the transition". As davisdog said, there is absolutely no link between the '09 switchover and Comcast so I'm not sure what "rumors" or "facts" you're looking for. Comcast has already stated they will continue to offer basic channels in analog form for at least an additional 3 years. But again, that has nothing to do with the analog swithover. Comcast tomorrow could put all their channels on the digital spectrum if they wanted to (like DBS does and always has).


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14050082
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "how Comcast will handle the transition". As davisdog said, there is absolutely no link between the '09 switchover and Comcast so I'm not sure what "rumors" or "facts" you're looking for. Comcast has already stated they will continue to offer basic channels in analog form for at least an additional 3 years. But again, that has nothing to do with the analog swithover. Comcast tomorrow could put all their channels on the digital spectrum if they wanted to (like DBS does and always has).



I guess I'm more or less interested whether or not our in the clear QAM tuners will be more useful after the transition. Like right now, the QAM tuner is great for the broadcast channels (FOX, NBC, CBS, etc), namely for the HD contnent.... and most of the time, the PSIP info on them doesn't change (at least in my area) but every now and then it does and I have to hunt for a channel all over again. With the digital transition, will they make this any easier to keep track of? Will other current in the clear ADS channels that may potentially become digital only be more stable in terms of less changes in their PSIP info? Will some of the current in the clear ADS channels become digital only and encrypted on top of that? So to sum it up will in the clear QAM tuners potentially be more useful for Comcast cable subscribers after 2/17/09 (edit oops, I meant 09) aside from getting broadcast channel content?


----------



## old64mb

Probably the wrong place for this, but would I be correct in assuming that if I'm having problems on one tuner on an S3 (signal strength randomly bouncing between 0-60, SNR bouncing a bit too) on only two channels on the same frequency (TBS/ESPN at 747 MHz) with the other tuner being perfectly happy and stable on those channels, I should probably just get a new CableCard rather than blaming Comcast for the root of all my evils?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/14050173
> 
> 
> So to sum it up will in the clear QAM tuners potentially be more useful for Comcast cable subscribers after 2/17/09 (edit oops, I meant 09) aside from getting broadcast channel content?



NO! (Once more, with feeling) *there will be no "transition" on cable*. Nothing is going to change on 2/17/09, that is at least Comcast is under no obligation to do anything, to turn off analog channels, or to provide proper PSIP for the QAM ADS channels (most of which are encrypted anyway).


My advice if you want digital cable is to use a cable box or cablecard (ie Tivo) period. Clear QAM tuners are generally a lot of hassle, since they don't always have proper ID and they change frequencies at the drop of a hat.


----------



## pdp76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14053820
> 
> 
> Clear QAM tuners are generally a lot of hassle, since they don't always have proper ID and they change frequencies at the drop of a hat.



So is the general consensus that clear QAM tuners are pretty much useless, except for maybe local broadcast channels? And even then, it might be useless because 1) of the random frequency changes and 2) they might eventually be encrypted anyway when/if all analog channels get dropped from Comcast. I've been reading other threads regarding similar thoughts, but none have given even remotely definite answers to the usefulness of in the clear QAM tuners. Cablecards are brought up a lot, but I'm not putting my hopes into those, especially since most TVs don't even have them. I just want to get the most out of my HDTVs without having to have a STB connected to each one in every single room of my house. But it sounds like that might not be possible.


----------



## miimura

I think there's a FCC rule about HD Local Broadcast Channels on cable. I believe that they must be carried in the clear. To me, that's the only use for clear QAM tuners. When the channels have PSIP, they're very easy to use because even if they do move, a re-scan will find them with the proper virtual channel number. The Comcast Santa Clara head end provides PSIP on (almost) all the local HD broadcast channels.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/14054860
> 
> 
> I think there's a FCC rule about HD Local Broadcast Channels on cable. I believe that they must be carried in the clear. To me, that's the only use for clear QAM tuners. When the channels have PSIP, they're very easy to use because even if they do move, a re-scan will find them with the proper virtual channel number. The Comcast Santa Clara head end provides PSIP on (almost) all the local HD broadcast channels.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I don't believe there's ever been a definitive ruling on that. Many interpret it as you have above, but there are cable systems that do charge for local HD and they apparently are not in violation of any FCC reg in doing so.


----------



## Keenan

Whoa, no wonder we can't get good customer service.










The bigger question is, how come the Giants still suck?

















Mystery Solved? Comcast Probably Paid $100M to SF Giants
http://www.multichannel.com/blog/100....html?nid=4160


----------



## mr. wally

i'm in los gatos and blast is now available. called comcast to upgrade and they want another $12 bucks a month on top of the $57 we're already paying them for high speed internet.


i thought blast was going to be provided without any additional charges to all existing internet subs when the service became available in their area. now i have to pay even more to comcast. not interested in giving any more $ to greedy comcast. heck, they're already ripping us off for the cost of their internet service.


i just wish we had some choice in high speed internet providers. comcast has a monopoly here. why verizon won't introduce fios here in their local phone service area is beyond me.


----------



## UAL_Kingpin

I hope Comcast brings Travel Channel HD to the Bay Area.

http://www.travelchannel.com/static_...d/html/hd.html 


When did Travel Channel start broadcasting in HD?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/14056081
> 
> 
> i'm in los gatos and blast is now available. called comcast to upgrade and they want another $12 bucks a month on top of the $57 we're already paying them for high speed internet.
> 
> 
> i thought blast was going to be provided without any additional charges to all existing internet subs when the service became available in their area. now i have to pay even more to comcast. not interested in giving any more $ to greedy comcast. heck, they're already ripping us off for the cost of their internet service.
> 
> 
> i just wish we had some choice in high speed internet providers. comcast has a monopoly here. why verizon won't introduce fios here in their local phone service area is beyond me.



Blast is free if you are already on the 8Mbps DL tier.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/14056081
> 
> 
> i'm in los gatos and blast is now available. called comcast to upgrade and they want another $12 bucks a month on top of the $57 we're already paying them for high speed internet.
> 
> 
> i thought blast was going to be provided without any additional charges to all existing internet subs when the service became available in their area. now i have to pay even more to comcast. not interested in giving any more $ to greedy comcast. heck, they're already ripping us off for the cost of their internet service.
> 
> 
> i just wish we had some choice in high speed internet providers. comcast has a monopoly here. why verizon won't introduce fios here in their local phone service area is beyond me.



That's what I was told when I went from 6/384 to 8/768, in fact, I was told the upgrade would be automatic and the price would stay the same, no call to upgrade needed. A case of CSR cluelessness again? Nah, not at Comcast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14056284
> 
> 
> Blast is free if you are already on the 8Mbps DL tier.



If he's already paying $57 shouldn't he already be at 8mb/s?


Maybe he doesn't have cable TV service with Comcast, that would explain it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14055654
> 
> 
> Whoa, no wonder we can't get good customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is, how come the Giants still suck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery Solved? Comcast Probably Paid $100M to SF Giants
> http://www.multichannel.com/blog/100....html?nid=4160



Giants suck







????

Let's see, they're 2 games out of 2nd place, when most people ( myself included







) thought they might win at most 2 or 3 games without Bonds in the lineup.

Your Dodger blue is showing through Jim

















Maybe Comcast could throw a few bones to the A's. Now that's a real crime. A great team that can't afford to keep their players because of no fan support. Ergo, no money to keep them there. Bring them to the South Bay where the money is. Heck, I would go to their games if they moved the team to Fremont.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Hahaha...all it takes is to bring up the Giants to bring Mike back.










I agree about the A's...send them down to the south bay where they can get a fan base. As long as they're within driving distance, I don't care where they are.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14056332
> 
> 
> Hahaha...all it takes is to bring up the Giants to bring Mike back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the A's...send them down to the south bay where they can get a fan base. As long as they're within driving distance, I don't care where they are.



You can bad mouth Comcast all you want but not the Giants







( Just kidding Mr. J. )
















I had a friend give me some field level tickets for the Padre's game, right behind home plate. I'd never been that close to the field, what a difference. I'd love to have season tickets there, great view of the action, to bad the Giants lost the game though







but they're doing better than I thought they would.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

giants are awesome. lincecum is a stud and zito doesn't stink half as bad as he did earlier.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14056320
> 
> 
> Maybe Comcast could throw a few bones to the A's. Now that's a real crime. A great team that can't afford to keep their players because of no fan support. Ergo, no money to keep them there. Bring them to the South Bay where the money is. Heck, I would go to their games if they moved the team to Fremont.



I've been attending many of the game for both teams, and I have to say it's getting a bit dire attendance wise for the A's, they didn't sell out any of the Boston, Anaheim games, and they only drew 26,000 for tonight's Yankees game.


The Colisium is really hurting their rep for attendence... Then again, the A's are more of a blue-collar team, and the state of the economy is probably not helping either.


I still can't believe they didn't sell out a Yankee game.


fitprod


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/14049709
> 
> 
> Also, my discussion above is based on what I know of PSIP, ADS and QAM, if I've made some incorrect assumptions, please let me know too, thanks!



Cable is not required to create PSIP. They are only required to pass through PSIP with appropriate modifications.


You will unlikely ever get the same ease-of-use functionality out of clear QAM as you have had with your analog cable-ready system. As things currently stand, you won't be getting expanded basic because those channels will be encrypted. You won't be getting PSIP for ADS channels because they didn't have it to start with.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14055654
> 
> 
> Whoa, no wonder we can't get good customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is, how come the Giants still suck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery Solved? Comcast Probably Paid $100M to SF Giants
> http://www.multichannel.com/blog/100....html?nid=4160



I just hope this doesn't mean Comcast tries to make CSN an exclusive channel.


That's apparently happening in other cities where the local sports channel is only on cable.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14055227
> 
> 
> I don't believe there's ever been a definitive ruling on that. Many interpret it as you have above, but there are cable systems that do charge for local HD and they apparently are not in violation of any FCC reg in doing so.



The rules basically say, if you carry broadcast locals, they must be in the basic tier. The rules then go on to say basic tier must not be encrypted.


References here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...99#post4821799 


I guess they can try charging for it but you can politely decline to pay and enjoy the unecrypted channels you are already paying for in the basic tier that customers must pay for before they can get any other package.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/14050173
> 
> 
> With the digital transition, will they make this any easier to keep track of? Will other current in the clear ADS channels that may potentially become digital only be more stable in terms of less changes in their PSIP info? Will some of the current in the clear ADS channels become digital only and encrypted on top of that? So to sum it up will in the clear QAM tuners potentially be more useful for Comcast cable subscribers after 2/17/09 (edit oops, I meant 09) aside from getting broadcast channel content?



Could they? Yes.


Will they? Most likely no.


What you can expect is what you have today. HD locals in the clear with PSIP passthrough. PSIP for ADS, unlikely. Encrypted channels switching to in the clear, unlikely.


Things can always change in the future, but that is what you can expect today.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14056320
> 
> 
> Giants suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> Let's see, they're 2 games out of 2nd place, when most people ( myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) thought they might win at most 2 or 3 games without Bonds in the lineup.
> 
> Your Dodger blue is showing through Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Comcast could throw a few bones to the A's. Now that's a real crime. A great team that can't afford to keep their players because of no fan support. Ergo, no money to keep them there. Bring them to the South Bay where the money is. Heck, I would go to their games if they moved the team to Fremont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Unfortunately, it's the Giants that keep that from happening. For some weird reason, we're part of Giants territory. And, Giants ownership knows that most of the baseball fans in the South Bay have moved here from elsewhere, and have no allegiance to any local team other than the one that's easier to get to. Sure, the American League plays an inferior brand of baseball with their candyass DH. But, I'd rather drive 10 minutes than an hour.


BTW, I thought the A's/Fremont thing was a done deal?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14060256
> 
> 
> The rules basically say, if you carry broadcast locals, they must be in the basic tier. The rules then go on to say basic tier must not be encrypted.
> 
> 
> References here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...99#post4821799
> 
> 
> I guess they can try charging for it but you can politely decline to pay and enjoy the unecrypted channels you are already paying for in the basic tier that customers must pay for before they can get any other package.



This is the part I was referring to:


> Quote:
> Notes: The FCC has specifically affirmed that any must-carry digital stations must be on an unencrypted basic tier. They have also generally affirmed that this would seem to apply to non must-carry stations as well, *but have not specifically ruled so.*



I know some smaller cable systems back east encrypt and charge for local HD as a "premium" service. Comcast, apparently as a company-wide policy does not. I'm not sure what the carriage status is of our local stations, but if they're retrans, then I believe Comcast could charge if they wanted to.


Once there is only one signal, and if it's under a must-carry agreement, then they cannot be encrypted.


That's how I understand it, and in fact, is being done at some cablecos.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14060206
> 
> 
> I just hope this doesn't mean Comcast tries to make CSN an exclusive channel.
> 
> 
> That's apparently happening in other cities where the local sports channel is only on cable.



I don't see that happening at all. There's really only two RSNs that I'm aware of, San Diego's 4SD and Philadelphia's Comcast SpotsNet. Both of these RSNs have utilized the terrestrial loophole(don't have to offer station to sat) to keep these stations off the satcos. I think that loophole has been closed, but at least the Philly station received a "sweetheart" exemption from complying with the change in ruling. I'm not sure what the status is of 4SD, it seems to me some of their games have been on MLBEI this year, but I can't swear to that.


To the best of my knowledge, all other current RSNs are, or will, eventually be available on sat, CSNBA already is so the chances of it not being in the future are very slim.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/14060813
> 
> 
> Sure, the American League plays an inferior brand of baseball with their candyass DH.



And the SF Giants have won how many World Series???


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14062039
> 
> 
> And the SF Giants have won how many World Series???



Hey Gary is a Mets fan. They had a pretty good team back in '69!!!










OK, they won in '86 as well...........


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14063462
> 
> 
> Hey Gary is a Mets fan. They had a pretty good team back in '69!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, they won in '86 as well...........



My favorite series was '88, with the Dodger's Kirk Gibson practically using crutches, hits a pinch-hit walkoff HR off Eckersley, I can still remember how I felt when that happened, what a game.


Dodgers, of course, took the Series 4-2.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14063535
> 
> 
> My favorite series was '88, with the Dodger's Kirk Gibson practically using crutches, hits a pinch-hit walkoff HR off Eckersley, I can still remember how I felt when that happened, what a game.
> 
> 
> Dodgers, of course, took the Series 4-2.



Yeah, what a moment. I remember a few years back ESPN did a show on the greatest moments in sports history and this one was number 1. GO BLUE!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14063535
> 
> 
> My favorite series was '88, with the Dodger's Kirk Gibson practically using crutches, hits a pinch-hit walkoff HR off Eckersley, I can still remember how I felt when that happened, what a game.
> 
> 
> Dodgers, of course, took the Series 4-2.



FWIW, Dodgers won the series 4-1







.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14065670
> 
> 
> FWIW, Dodgers won the series 4-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



eh..we won, that's all that matters. I do remember it was quite an upset though.


----------



## walk

mmm, and how have the bums done in the playoffs lately?










In case anyone missed it - Comcast increasing HSI upload speeds:

http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=765 


So it appears that "regular" 6/384k will become 6/1M

it doesn't say what "Blast" will be though, only that "Plus", which was upgraded to "Blast" recently, went from 8/768k to 8/2M.

Blast is already 16/2 ? so it may stay the same or maybe increase to 16/3?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14071151
> 
> 
> mmm, and how have the bums done in the playoffs lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone missed it - Comcast increasing HSI upload speeds:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=765
> 
> 
> So it appears that "regular" 6/384k will become 6/1M
> 
> it doesn't say what "Blast" will be though, only that "Plus", which was upgraded to "Blast" recently, went from 8/768k to 8/2M.
> 
> Blast is already 16/2 ? so it may stay the same or maybe increase to 16/3?



I was told that Blast is 20M/2M. I think PowerBoost is still working also.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14071151
> 
> 
> mmm, and how have the bums done in the playoffs lately?



We don't need to talk about that..










> Quote:
> In case anyone missed it - Comcast increasing HSI upload speeds:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=765
> 
> 
> So it appears that "regular" 6/384k will become 6/1M
> 
> it doesn't say what "Blast" will be though, only that "Plus", which was upgraded to "Blast" recently, went from 8/768k to 8/2M.
> 
> Blast is already 16/2 ? so it may stay the same or maybe increase to 16/3?



Has this happened already, or when is it going to happen? I couldn't tell from the PR.


----------



## walk

Don't know, could be already - will test it when I get home...


Blast should be *sustained* 16/1 or 16/2 (I think it's 2 in this area) - then with PowerBoost that may increase to 20+/3 briefly (for the first 10MB of files - 5MB for uploads).


update.. does not appear to have changed for me.


before reset modem = 7-9mb down, 1300-1500up

after reset = same


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14071881
> 
> 
> Don't know, could be already - will test it when I get home...
> 
> 
> Blast should be *sustained* 16/1 or 16/2 (I think it's 2 in this area) - then with PowerBoost that may increase to 20+/3 briefly (for the first 10MB of files - 5MB for uploads).
> 
> 
> update.. does not appear to have changed for me.
> 
> 
> before reset modem = 7-9mb down, 1300-1500up
> 
> after reset = same



It looks like it's been changed here. I'm getting a sustained(limited to 1650) upload of 1600/1700 for over 12 hrs now. Although, when I upgraded to 8/768 from the 6/384 I never really tested any sustained speeds above 800. Plus, I haven't noticed my modem power cycling either.


I'm getting the best signal numbers I've ever had though:


SNR - 40.5dB

Power - 5.5dBmV

upload - 49.3dBmV


----------



## garypen

Now that AZN is kaput, why doesn't Comcast add ImaginAsian to the South Bay systems to take its place? It's already on Comcast's SF lineup.


Maybe Mike or whoever has their ear can mention it to them.


----------



## drignoll




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14063535
> 
> 
> My favorite series was '88, with the Dodger's Kirk Gibson practically using crutches, hits a pinch-hit walkoff HR off Eckersley, I can still remember how I felt when that happened, what a game.
> 
> 
> Dodgers, of course, took the Series 4-2.



Gotta chime in, since I was at that game. Never seen anything like it, before or since. After the cheering died down, people were looking at each other like it was surreal: "did that really happen?" My sister and her friend (A's fans) flew down from the Bay Area to attend the game; they were whooping and hollering for Eck . . . . until that last pitch.


----------



## garypen

Sorry. But, nothing NOTHING compares to game six of the '86 Series.


----------



## walk

*ahem*


"shot heard round the world" mean anything to you?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14076258
> 
> 
> It looks like it's been changed here. I'm getting a sustained(limited to 1650) upload of 1600/1700 for over 12 hrs now. Although, when I upgraded to 8/768 from the 6/384 I never really tested any sustained speeds above 800. Plus, I haven't noticed my modem power cycling either.



if you have "plus" service (was 8/768) you should be automatically upgraded to "Blast" (16/2) if that's available in your area.. so no surprise if you get sustained 1600-1700. try it late at night, might get closer to 2000 even.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14080237
> 
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> "shot heard round the world" mean anything to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have "plus" service (was 8/768) you should be automatically upgraded to "Blast" (16/2) if that's available in your area.. so no surprise if you get sustained 1600-1700. try it late at night, might get closer to 2000 even.



We don't have Blast available in my node yet, and while playing with it last night I went as far as a sustained speed of 1800. I didn't play around with it any further but I'm sure it will go to 2000, the way it's running now, maybe even faster.


----------



## brimorga

game 6 2002. That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/14081482
> 
> 
> game 6 2002. That's what I'm talking about!!



go away.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimorga* /forum/post/14081482
> 
> 
> game 6 2002. That's what I'm talking about!!



Even former Dodgers turn to crap when they go to the Giants.


----------



## walk

oh, a fan of the Disney(tm) Los Angeles California Angels of Anahiem Mouse Club. cute.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14080566
> 
> 
> We don't have Blast available in my node yet, and while playing with it last night I went as far as a sustained speed of 1800. I didn't play around with it any further but I'm sure it will go to 2000, the way it's running now, maybe even faster.



well it looks like you are upgraded then (to the new UL speeds, maybe not "Blast" yet)


I'll have to run some sustained upload tests. I'm getting 1300-1500 on speedtest.dslreports but that's Powerboost, had that for awhile.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14083594
> 
> 
> well it looks like you are upgraded then (to the new UL speeds, maybe not "Blast" yet)
> 
> 
> I'll have to run some sustained upload tests. I'm getting 1300-1500 on speedtest.dslreports but that's Powerboost, had that for awhile.



Yes, I'm getting over 5 times the speed I was a month ago when I was still at 6/384. Haven't checked the modem to see if there was a config change but there must have been as I wasn't getting these speeds even at the 8/1 I upgraded to a few weeks ago.


----------



## walk

Looks like I'm getting a solid 131kB/s (bit over 1M). I have the standard 6mb service.

Doesn't seem like we have Powerboost on uploads anymore either, it starts at 1M and stays there, which is ok I guess. Or maybe there is but it's hard to notice.


----------



## walk

well actually, it's reading 131,000 bytes, so that's "128K" which would be exactly 1024K bits or 1 "mega" bit.


----------



## Keenan

I just pushed it to about 260K and it held steady, I could still browse without any trouble as well.


It's odd that it seems to be working here, in a non-upgraded area, while it's not in your upgraded area.


I ain't complainin' though. :-D


----------



## walk

I have regular 6/384(previously) service, so I think 1mb upload is what I'm supposed to get.


> Quote:
> Comcast will nearly triple the upload speed of its *6 Mbps / 384 Kbps Performance tier to 6 Mbps / 1 Mbps* and more than double the upload speed of its 8 Mbps / 768 Kbps Performance Plus tier to 8 Mbps / 2 Mbps.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14085960
> 
> 
> I have regular 6/384(previously) service, so I think 1mb upload is what I'm supposed to get.



Right, I was overlooking that you had 6/384, so it is active where you're at.


----------



## Jason

Hi Everyone,


I tried watching recordings of Charlie Jade and Battlestar Galactica from SciFi HD Friday night, and they were both filled with a lot of picture and sound breakups and pixelezation, much worse than normal. They were basically unwatchable due to all the breakups happening every few seconds. It's a good thing I also recorded them both from the SD SciFi channel as well. Has anyone else noticed really bad signal problems with SciFi HD lately?


Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jason* /forum/post/14086267
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I tried watching recordings of Charlie Jade and Battlestar Galactica from SciFi HD Friday night, and they were both filled with a lot of picture and sound breakups and pixelezation, much worse than normal. They were basically unwatchable due to all the breakups happening every few seconds. It's a good thing I also recorded them both from the SD SciFi channel as well. Has anyone else noticed really bad signal problems with SciFi HD lately?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason



Out in Union City BSG came in just fine for me. I had issues a month ago to what you described on a few channels including SciFi-HD, I had to get a comcast installer to come out to check the signals levels at my house. I pretty much run 1 SD set-top, 1 HD set-top, 2 TiVo HD DVR, and 1 TiVo Series3 (I guess maybe more than the average household...) but the installer had to change a few things to get the signals right coming to each individual box. Ever since that everything been ok.


If its consistent, I would have the installer come over and see the problem in person so they can troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14076258
> 
> 
> It looks like it's been changed here. I'm getting a sustained(limited to 1650) upload of 1600/1700 for over 12 hrs now. Although, when I upgraded to 8/768 from the 6/384 I never really tested any sustained speeds above 800. Plus, I haven't noticed my modem power cycling either.
> 
> 
> I'm getting the best signal numbers I've ever had though:
> 
> 
> SNR - 40.5dB
> 
> Power - 5.5dBmV
> 
> upload - 49.3dBmV



Did they just upgrade the node in your neighborhood? Because about two to three weeks before the upgrade occurred to the tv lineup, my internet became much faster and more reliable.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/14094661
> 
> 
> Did they just upgrade the node in your neighborhood? Because about two to three weeks before the upgrade occurred to the tv lineup, my internet became much faster and more reliable.



Funny you say that as I got the flyer the other day that says my node would be "live" about the first week of July. So it could be as you say, I didn't look closely at the numbers prior to upgrading the HSI service just recently, but I do know they were much worse a few months ago.


I hope it retains those good numbers when it's moved to the higher spectrum as it's still at 543MHz(up) and 220MHz(down) currently.


----------



## Jason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/14091724
> 
> 
> Out in Union City BSG came in just fine for me. I had issues a month ago to what you described on a few channels including SciFi-HD, I had to get a comcast installer to come out to check the signals levels at my house. I pretty much run 1 SD set-top, 1 HD set-top, 2 TiVo HD DVR, and 1 TiVo Series3 (I guess maybe more than the average household...) but the installer had to change a few things to get the signals right coming to each individual box. Ever since that everything been ok.
> 
> 
> If its consistent, I would have the installer come over and see the problem in person so they can troubleshoot the issue.



Looks like the signal problems only occurred for me on Friday night. I made some test recordings on Saturday night and recorded BSG on Sunday night, and the recordings were ok.


----------



## garypen

Does anybody know if they downloaded new software in SJ? For months, my DCH would not display the program name in the progress bar when using trick play functions. (It would show "to be announced" or something.) Last night, I noticed the name was appearing again.


----------



## garypen

No posts in the last day and a half? What's going on here? I definitely can't believe that none of the cable geeks and nerds know if a fw update was pushed out.


----------



## D-Real

I posted three weeks ago that our area was slated for an upgrade from June 16-July16 and last night Comcast finally delivered.


Overnight, our area has gone from nine to 35 HD channels, while our digital lineup has greatly expanded to include new digital channels like MTV2 and MTV Jams. The fun didn't stop there as we also got On Demand service, which the flyer noted would go live 30-days after the initial upgrade. This was a huge surprise.


I didn't see any PQ issues on the HD channels but did notice there's a lot of up-conversion going on with stations like TBS, AMC, ABC Family and Animal Planet. Overall, I'm impressed with the new line-up and On Demand service.


I've been reading this board, emailing and calling Comcast and anyone else who could help for a long time and I'm just ecstatic that the upgrade has finally arrived. I'll post more updates over the next few days as I flip through more channels and test out all the different features.


----------



## RayGuy

Lost four digital channels this week. I'm in Mountain View and comcast has changed 108.8, 93.13, 84.10 and one other channel. Now, all I get is a message that the channel cannot be decoded? Anybody know what's up with this?


----------



## tji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayGuy* /forum/post/14110769
> 
> 
> Lost four digital channels this week. I'm in Mountain View and comcast has changed 108.8, 93.13, 84.10 and one other channel. Now, all I get is a message that the channel cannot be decoded? Anybody know what's up with this?



I came here checking on the same thing.. 119.8 used to be the Golf channel for me, and now it is something encrypted. I'm wondering if they just changed that, or moved it to a new location.



Does anyone have a channel mapping for Bay Area Comcast?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/14111110
> 
> 
> I came here checking on the same thing.. 119.8 used to be the Golf channel for me, and now it is something encrypted. I'm wondering if they just changed that, or moved it to a new location.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a channel mapping for Bay Area Comcast?



There is no universal channel mapping for the Bay Area. Every head-end is potentially different from the next though there are some commonalities.


Unless Golf Channel shows up in your limited basic list of channels, it is supposed to be encrypted. If it wasn't in the past it was an oversight.


----------



## cstar

Anyone else seeing improved network speeds?


I'm in Los Gatos with Blast and currently getting


(client-to-server [C2S]) . . . . . 2.99Mb/s

(server-to-client [S2C]) . . . . . . 31.05Mb/s


according to http://netspeed.stanford.edu/


----------



## ryder1650

I am in Milpitas and have consistently not been able to get TNT-HD. I select the channel and it will always say that it will be available shortly, but it does not come. Lately this has been happening with ESPN2HD as well. Does anyone know what the problem could be?


Thanks


----------



## Dospac

This was happening with MHD for me for a month or so. I went and traded my old DCT for a DCH-3200 and the channel resolved correctly with the new box. Or it could have been a coincidence.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Everyone who's saying Comcast won't dump analog during the 2009 deadline may be wrong.



> Quote:
> Comcast says it will drop its popular analog expanded basic service by year's end in about 20% of its markets. Other systems will follow through 2010. Analog customers affected by the change will have a choice:


 Full Article


----------



## davisdog

Nobody's saying they "won't" dump analog, just saying that the Congressional Mandate has nothing to do with Cable Companies and they arent obligated to do anything by any specific time.


Comcast's decision will be based on Marketing and $'s. If they switch to all digital they save huge amounts of bandwidth that they can use for other new services (More HD and other things)...but they also know they will lose some customers that like "Analog" because they dont have to use a STB on all their TVs (that extra Bedroom TV can get analog stations for free







. If Comcast forces those people to use an STB on all TVs many will likely switch to Satellite (they didnt want satellite because they dont like STB's but this would equalize that advantage)...personnally I hope Comcast cuts Analog sooner rather than later....


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14123361
> 
> 
> Nobody's saying they "won't" dump analog, just saying that the Congressional Mandate has nothing to do with Cable Companies and they arent obligated to do anything by any specific time.
> 
> 
> Comcast's decision will be based on Marketing and $'s. If they switch to all digital they save huge amounts of bandwidth that they can use for other new services (More HD and other things)...but they also know they will lose some customers that like "Analog" because they dont have to use a STB on all their TVs (that extra Bedroom TV can get analog stations for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If Comcast forces those people to use an STB on all TVs many will likely switch to Satellite (they didnt want satellite because they dont like STB's but this would equalize that advantage)...personnally I hope Comcast cuts Analog sooner rather than later....



If Comcast were to cut the cost for these people currently with analog cable service, I don't think people would flock to satellite.


I was thinking about making the move but unfortunately your cable internet goes up like $14/mo. which kills any potential savings you might have had from switching from Comcast to DirecTV/Dish, and I'm not giving up BLAST (and hopefully sooner rather than later, Docsis 3.0 goodness)


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CharlesGH* /forum/post/13890644
> 
> 
> FIOS is from Verizon Communications. GTE became a part of Verizon. Only a part of southern Santa Clara county is served by Verizon. The rest of the Bay Area is PacBell->SBC->at&t. Verizon only offers FIOS in the areas where it offers landline service. (Being careful to not confuse Verizon Communications with Verizon Wireless, which is a partnership between Verizon Communications and the European telecom company Vodafone.)



Does this mean that the 'rest of the Bay Area' has no chance of ever having FIOS?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/14125249
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the 'rest of the Bay Area' has no chance of ever having FIOS?



Extremely slim to virtually none.


Now, AT&T could get their head out of their arse and decide that, in fact, FTTH is the way to go instead of the half-measure they're doing now, but it seems very unlikely at this point.


----------



## fender4645

The hope too is that DOCSIS 3 will negate most of the benefits of FiOS. At least that's the hope...


----------



## miimura

My personal opinion is that FTTH is not necessary at all. It all comes down to how far you pull the fiber into a neighborhood. AT&T could offer 20mBit service over the existing copper into your home if they would pull fiber to each service pedestal in a neighborhood. The only problem then is the size of the equipment at that transition from fiber to copper. Most telephone service pedestals are totally passive since they're just a big patch panel. A DSL Access Mux obviously takes power and more space. For Comcast, it's just a matter of how many customers are sharing each "channel" of bandwidth and how many channels they assign to HSI.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan

You have to consider the video part of it too. AT&T has struggled to get 2 HD signals down that pipe and I'm not even sure if they've accomplished it yet.


As far as internet, Comcast is in good shape there, all they really need to do is decide how fast they want to go and dedicate the channel space to do it. Going full digital and migrating to MPEG4 should free up the space they might need.



On a different note, got a letter announcing changes in rates and the impending upgrade going live today. Limited Basic will be going down to $16.57 from $18.07. I can definitely live with that.










Everything else is going up, Expanded, Standard and Starter.


----------



## bobby94928

One of the problems with FTTH conversion is that much of the neighborhood underground systems are direct buried, as in the copper cable is buried directly in the ground. 80% of Rohnert Park fits this category. In order to go FTTH, they would have to trench entire neighborhoods and place conduit, or actually innerliner, to put the fiber in for disbursal. That is an extremely expensive proposition with a very little return, or extremely long period, on investment.


AT&T is placing FTTH in most new medium to large new subdivisions that are in larger cities as a general rule today.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/14125585
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that FTTH is not necessary at all. It all comes down to how far you pull the fiber into a neighborhood. AT&T could offer 20mBit service over the existing copper into your home if they would pull fiber to each service pedestal in a neighborhood. The only problem then is the size of the equipment at that transition from fiber to copper. Most telephone service pedestals are totally passive since they're just a big patch panel. A DSL Access Mux obviously takes power and more space. For Comcast, it's just a matter of how many customers are sharing each "channel" of bandwidth and how many channels they assign to HSI.
> 
> 
> - Mike



considering they already met with resistence in neighborhoods where they tried to install their massive refridgerator-sized boxes for Uverse in Santa Rosa... I'd say the chances of this are somewhere between 0.00% and 0.00% (rounded off).


as far as analog cable - most people have speculated that Comcast will turn off channels 32+ (about 40 channels) but keep 2-32 for the budget-minded "limited basic" subscribers.


those 40 channels would allow a lot of new digital/HD channels.


however the point is that they are under no madate from the FCC to do anything - it would merely be a coincidence if they did anything during the same time-frame.


----------



## TPeterson

Not quite coincidence, since the ready source of their analog feeds will be vanishing.


----------



## Keenan

That's a smack your forehead moment if I ever saw one.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14127762
> 
> 
> Not quite coincidence, since the ready source of their analog feeds will be vanishing.



But the source is not vanishing. It's picked up before it goes to the transmitter. Even if a giant gorilla climbs the tower and rips it down while swatting at biplanes or an air breathing Humboldt Squid attacks Sutro, the off air signal may fail, but your cable version will stay on.


BTW, Saratoga upgrade is done. Matter O' Fact, all the southbay 550 upgrades are done. On to the next project


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, Comcast will continue to enjoy direct wire/fiber feeds from the broadcasters, but my point was that those feeds likely won't be analog anymore. So you'll have to insert an extra step compared to what's done now to retransmit them (as NTSC).


----------



## walk

I hadn't thought of that but they are probably already digital, don't think you can send an analog signal over fiber optics.... so Comcast is re-encoding them to NTSC already, like they do for the dozens of satellite networks.


----------



## garypen

Does anybody know where to get an _accurate_ channel list for the Digital Starter package in my area? When I use the Comcast.com channel lineup tool, it says that the _only_ HD I would get in Digital Starter are my locals and NatGeo. From previous conversations in this thread, I know that is incorrect.


So...are there other sources for accurate package lineups?


(I won't be switching to satellite until the late Fall, and my Comcast promo price ends soon. So, I want to find ways to save on my Comcast bill until I make the switch.)


EDIT: Oops. I see now that the HD Starter channels are listed separately. I was originally looking in the general "Digital Starter" list, which only included NGHD. I see that all of the HD channels, up until the April additions are included. Does anybody know if those are included in Starter, as well? (CNN, Animal, Food, AMC, etc) I assume they are, and the list hasn't been updated. But, I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14131508
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought of that but they are probably already digital, don't think you can send an analog signal over fiber optics.... so Comcast is re-encoding them to NTSC already, like they do for the dozens of satellite networks.



Don't be silly. Of course you can send an analog signal over fiber optics! Whether Comcast's NTSC network feeds are now already in ATSC format or not is a separate question. If they are, then dropping the conversion to analog would be yet another economic factor in favor of their following (or preceding) the OTA switchover.


----------



## wheaton

It seems Comcast's 'Basic Cable' encryption policy is inconsistent or there is a problem with my both my Sony TV's. Both 7.x and 9.x show up as "Not Authorized". All other DT channels are received as unencrypted.


Is there someone my area that can verify if this is a Comcast problem or my misunderstanding of Comcasts intent?


----------



## pbw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/14133936
> 
> 
> So...are there other sources for accurate package lineups?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oops. I see now that the HD Starter channels are listed separately. I was originally looking in the general "Digital Starter" list, which only included NGHD. I see that all of the HD channels, up until the April additions are included. Does anybody know if those are included in Starter, as well? (CNN, Animal, Food, AMC, etc) I assume they are, and the list hasn't been updated. But, I'd like to know for sure.



Your best bet might be to pick up a hardcopy channel guide from a local office.


In San Mateo, the Digital Starter package only covers Expanded Basic plus Hallmark and FSN Plus. If there's an HD version of an Expanded Basic channel (such as FSN, VS/GOLF, ESPN, ESPN2, A&E, TBS, TNT, USA, UNIV, MOJO, MHD, HGTV, DISC, HIST, SCIFI, FOOD, ANIM, AMC, CNN), then you get those, too. Nat Geo and Science Channel are part of the Digital Classic package so I don't get either the SD or HD versions of those. Could be different in your area...


----------



## ...

Hi! Everyone.


I live in SF and I have comcast regular cable. I usually get all the free HD channels such as Fox, nbc, cbs, abc and etc. For the past two days I get no signal for fox or cbs. Does anyone know a specific reason why? Anyone living in SF having the same problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wheaton* /forum/post/14135835
> 
> 
> It seems Comcast's 'Basic Cable' encryption policy is inconsistent or there is a problem with my both my Sony TV's. Both 7.x and 9.x show up as "Not Authorized". All other DT channels are received as unencrypted.
> 
> 
> Is there someone my area that can verify if this is a Comcast problem or my misunderstanding of Comcasts intent?



Same thing in Santa Rosa. Looks like another Comcast screw-up. Hopefully they'll figure it out soon.


Also, a lot of digital channels are no longer coming in on my DVR's second tuner, but the main tuner is fine. Very weird.


----------



## skeet25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *...* /forum/post/14137328
> 
> 
> Hi! Everyone.
> 
> 
> I live in SF and I have comcast regular cable. I usually get all the free HD channels such as Fox, nbc, cbs, abc and etc. For the past two days I get no signal for fox or cbs. Does anyone know a specific reason why? Anyone living in SF having the same problem. Thanks in advance.



I have the same problem. I can't get any clear QAM channels anymore. Did comcast change their policy? I thought providing the major networks over clear QAM was an FCC mandate


----------



## wco81

Same thing happened at my folks in Los Altos a few months back.


They don't watch the HDTV channels much, certainly not much of Fox or CBS.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeet25* /forum/post/14139196
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I can't get any clear QAM channels anymore. Did comcast change their policy? I thought providing the major networks over clear QAM was an FCC mandate



The channels have been moved around. Try rescanning for the digital cable channels.


FWIW, I'm in Sunnyvale, lost those 2 channels, but recovered them after rescanning. Go here to find out what the physical channels are:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun


----------



## rxp19

Quick comment: If you live in a recently upgraded area, make sure to upgrade your HD-DVR set top box to a Motorola DCH3416 .


This is an all digital box, so it will only work in the upgraded areas. I went to the Hayward Comcast store (I'm in the Hayward area) and they let me swap out my old box for the newer model with no questions asked!


It works like a charm. The biggest difference is that there is virtually no delay when navigating through the menu and the on-screen channel guide. This was a huge problem I experienced with the older HD-DVR moto box (DCT6412). It also automatically resizes SD channels to 4:3. The 160GB capacity rocks too!


----------



## mds54

...and still, after one year, the red recording lights do not work......


----------



## walk

I hear it doesn't fix the remote lag or not completely, either. I've been putting off upgrading until I have a chance to watch all my recordings, but it seems like I'll never catch up...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14125474
> 
> 
> The hope too is that DOCSIS 3 will negate most of the benefits of FiOS. At least that's the hope...



It should because Comcast will need to make their Docsis 3.0 compete with FIOS not just in cost, but also in bandwidth offered to customers. Once they do that they'll eventually roll it out to us.


Recall that's how blast came about. Blast was to compete with FIOS, and it worked, and they rolled it out in many markets now, including non-FIOS markets.


What we need is for Verizon FIOS to keep upping the ante. They should follow the lead of Bay Area FTTP company Paxio and offer 100Mbps up/down (gigabit up/down like Paxio has would be nice too, but I doubt FIOS would ever offer that).


If FIOS can get enough 100 up/down subs, Comcast will be forced to offer 100 up/down (which they could theoretically do with DOCSIS 3.0). Once that goes smoothly, then *we* can get 100 Mbps up/down.










In the meanwhile I keep trying to convince my wife (We are currently and have always been renters) to buy a property that already has Paxio so we can enjoy gigabit up/down in the Bay Area, but so far, that hasn't been easy even though she is an internet/t-o-r-r-e-n-t freak, she doesn't want to settle for a townhome simply because it has Paxio FTTP.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14144378
> 
> 
> It should because Comcast will need to make their Docsis 3.0 compete with FIOS not just in cost, but also in bandwidth offered to customers. Once they do that they'll eventually roll it out to us.
> 
> 
> Recall that's how blast came about. Blast was to compete with FIOS, and it worked, and they rolled it out in many markets now, including non-FIOS markets.
> 
> 
> What we need is for Verizon FIOS to keep upping the ante. They should follow the lead of Bay Area FTTP company Paxio and offer 100Mbps up/down (gigabit up/down like Paxio has would be nice too, but I doubt FIOS would ever offer that).
> 
> 
> If FIOS can get enough 100 up/down subs, Comcast will be forced to offer 100 up/down (which they could theoretically do with DOCSIS 3.0). Once that goes smoothly, then *we* can get 100 Mbps up/down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meanwhile I keep trying to convince my wife (We are currently and have always been renters) to buy a property that already has Paxio so we can enjoy gigabit up/down in the Bay Area, but so far, that hasn't been easy even though she is an internet/t-o-r-r-e-n-t freak, she doesn't want to settle for a townhome simply because it has Paxio FTTP.



Gigabit for $245 a month is a bit steep, but that Value plan of 20/20 for $48.50 is a great deal.


Saw a press release that says they're delivering DirecTV channels over that pipe, no dish needed, sort of like an MDU setup only over broadband.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14144776
> 
> 
> Gigabit for $245 a month is a bit steep, but that Value plan of 20/20 for $48.50 is a great deal.
> 
> 
> Saw a press release that says they're delivering DirecTV channels over that pipe, no dish needed, sort of like an MDU setup only over broadband.



Well it's still more like an MDU set up in the sense that one dish per community is needed.


"*With one dish serving a whole community or commercial center*, PAXIO will be able to deploy one of the world's only 1Gbps residential Internet connections, the world's best satellite television provider and digital phone to every home and/or business that is connected."


The idea is a community has one dish and uses the existing PAXIO wiring to pipe it in. PAXIO will not be distributing the content to customers.


And $245/month for gigabit (*1000/1000*, emphasized because numbers show the difference better) up and down is not steep in light of the market (The market being Comcast's 50/5 service that they are charging $150/month for!) Sure none of us need it, but if you want gigabit both ways, this is great pricing!


----------



## RBurks

Anybody in the San Carlos area (or anyone who receives KNTV 11 HD on 120.3) getting a very bad signal? Breakup is so bad its unwatchable. Same with 120.4 which is NBC Weather or something like that, and its just digital, not HD


----------



## walk

"Gigabit" service huh?


Isn't that far beyond the limits of what you will actually get from the usual web server? Sure, if you look at the reasonable options (50/5), the price isn't that high.


But, 128MB/sec?? That's about double the speed of a typical desktop hard drive... you can't download faster than you can write to disk, so unless you plan to share this service with a house full of roomates each with their own computer(s)... at best you're going to use 1/4 of that... ?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14160661
> 
> 
> "Gigabit" service huh?
> 
> 
> Isn't that far beyond the limits of what you will actually get from the usual web server? Sure, if you look at the reasonable options (50/5), the price isn't that high.
> 
> 
> But, 128MB/sec?? That's about double the speed of a typical desktop hard drive... you can't download faster than you can write to disk, so unless you plan to share this service with a house full of roomates each with their own computer(s)... at best you're going to use 1/4 of that... ?



Well if you get gigabit internet, one might assume you would consider getting some of those fast top of the line hard drives. Even if not, let assume I have this gigabit internet and download stuff off another friend's computer who also has gigabit internet. If that kind of download even simply matches the speed at which I could copy something located on my C: in x folder and then put it in y folder also on C:, that's still pretty god-damned mind-blowing in my book.


Plus you cannot forget that it goes both ways, for many, it would nice to simply have 1000 Mbps *upload*. It's all about t-o-r-r-e-n-t-s both ways, and Paxio doesn't cap/restrict that kind of usage (t-o-r-r-e-n-t) as far as I know. They do have a usage policy, but I don't think they go out of their way on this kind of stuff.


----------



## cperalt1

Gigabit service would be nice of course. The use of that pipe would be multi-device/computer. Streaming HD to an Apple TV, Streaming DVD's from Netflix, Voice services (Vonage), Slingbox, plus all your regular computer data needs. As for Comcast TV service what will be the next rollout of HD channels as the Comcast Radio Ads are now hinting at? Any oppinions? BBC HD would be nice if they make if available.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/14166687
> 
> 
> Gigabit service would be nice of course. The use of that pipe would be multi-device/computer. Streaming HD to an Apple TV, Streaming DVD's from Netflix, Voice services (Vonage), Slingbox, plus all your regular computer data needs. As for Comcast TV service what will be the next rollout of HD channels as the Comcast Radio Ads are now hinting at? Any oppinions? BBC HD would be nice if they make if available.



I forgot about SlingBox, but yeah both the upload and download would provide multiple needs.


As to the next rollout, BBC (America?) HD would be nice. I personally am hoping for ESPNNEWS HD. I've seen it on Dish and love it and when I want to see highlights at any time I feel like it, I hate having to turn to god awful ESPNNEWS SD because either Sportscenter is not on or takes too long with the highlights.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14060159
> 
> 
> Cable is not required to create PSIP. They are only required to pass through PSIP with appropriate modifications.
> 
> 
> You will unlikely ever get the same ease-of-use functionality out of clear QAM as you have had with your analog cable-ready system. As things currently stand, you won't be getting expanded basic because those channels will be encrypted. You won't be getting PSIP for ADS channels because they didn't have it to start with.



This is completely wrong.


I confirmed this last month when I talked to a friend of who works for comcast back east. Part of their strategy to go all digital involves the use of DTA's. See the story here: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...dustryid=47194 These are really cheap boxes (about the same cost as a DOCSIS modem) that do not do 2-way, have a guide, or do crypto. They are buying millions of them, and will be sticking them on subs TV's that are analog only now so they can shut off the expanded basic analog channels. Basic cable will continue to be shipped around as analog, but this change should free up 200-300 Mhz of cable spectrum for HD and DOSCIS 3.0 carriers.


Because they lost their lawsuit against FCC, they cannot deploy boxes that use anything other than cablecard for encryption, unless the FCC gives them a waiver, which Comcast believes is highly unlikely (I agree). Because of all the crap that cablelabs imposed on vendors making cablecard devices, the cost of a STB with cablecard is much higher than the cost of a STB with the old embedded crypto like the old Moto boxes used. The cable guys never thought the FCC would actually force them to use the same same stuff they forced CE vendors to use, so it's an unexpected cost hit.


So, to deploy the DTA's, they have to off crypto for at least the ADS versions of the expanded basic tier, and certainly everything in the basic tier, though that's already in the clear. My friend tells me some of the programmers are howling, but its only SD and they are going to have to live with it. There are reports in a few markets of the whole expanded basic tier being sent in the clear right now, along with reshuffling of QAM carriers so that the ADS versions of the expanded basic channels move into the spectrum covered by the traps already out in the plant. Expect a bunch of shuffling around of QAM carriers as this process begins in the various markets.


I suggested they might also insert new PSIP data so that QAM ready sets could get reasonable support so they wouldn't even need DTA's for them.


Comcast has realized they are in a hole and that the FCC isn't going to be cutting them any favors any time soon, so they HAVE to move on all digital conversion, and the DTA's are the centerpiece of than plan.


I didn't hear about when the Bay Area would get converted, as apparently schedules are still fluid, but when you see a lot of QAM carrier shuffling, that is a good sign.


It seems like Comcast is finally starting to move aggressively, but deployments will be uneven as the markets still have a lot of control over timing.


----------



## cperalt1

That is good to hear about dropping that much analog to free up bandwidth. I also bet it would be safe to assume that they will charge something like a buck or two for the privlidge of a DTA. On another note has anyone here ever had the HDMI port stop functioning on their DCT3416's? I was watching tv last night and all of a sudden the box stopped sending a signal over HDMI, I thougt it might have been a crypto issue but did the usual resets and the who two step dance with the CSR and of course no ammount of resets re-enabled the port. Of course outputting over firewire to my TV works as well as component, composite, and S-Video. If I do have to replace the box does anyone know if they provide HDMI cables along with their DCH's or is it still only component. Thanks


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14168119
> 
> 
> This is completely wrong.



I don't see how any of what I wrote is completely wrong.


Did the FCC change the rules to require Comcast to generate PSIP rather than pass through? Has Comcast commited to generating PSIP for ADS channels on their own? Have they considered they will be getting support calls when they decide to move channels around because people don't realize they need to rescan?


I wrote that "as it currently stands" expanded basic is encrypted. I checked and it is encrypted.


Even w/o encryption, without PSIP there is a huge convenience factor difference when the channel #s don't match what is in the guide. Further it is a huge inconvenience to have to scan the channels manually to figure out where a channel moved. Even with PSIP, the channel rescan has to be done because PSIP is delivered inline, not OOB.


There are no rules that force cable to announce in advance channel changes for digital, like there are with analog. Cable has enjoyed the ability and convenience (from their standpoint) to move stuff around at will on the digital signals.


If someone wanted to create the same ease-of-use functionality on digital as you have with analog, you would need:

1) unencrypted channels (presumably in the filter range)

2) PSIP for all the channels

3) commitment to not move the channels around very often and announce movement ahead of time


What you have discussed only addresses #1.


Until you see all three, you won't see the same ease-of-use functionality as with analog cable-ready.


Now if in the future the came out with standardized OOB channel mapping that did not require CableCARD, then those new devices could enjoy the same ease-of-use as analog cable-ready, however that hasn't happened and I don't hear big buzz about it being a priority. Older devices that have no upgradeability would of course have no way to use such a OOB channel mapping scheme.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14172587
> 
> 
> I don't see how any of what I wrote is completely wrong.
> 
> 
> Did the FCC change the rules to require Comcast to generate PSIP rather than pass through? Has Comcast commited to generating PSIP for ADS channels on their own? Have they considered they will be getting support calls when they decide to move channels around because people don't realize they need to rescan?
> 
> 
> I wrote that "as it currently stands" expanded basic is encrypted. I checked and it is encrypted.
> 
> 
> Even w/o encryption, without PSIP there is a huge convenience factor difference when the channel #s don't match what is in the guide. Further it is a huge inconvenience to have to scan the channels manually to figure out where a channel moved. Even with PSIP, the channel rescan has to be done because PSIP is delivered inline, not OOB.
> 
> 
> There are no rules that force cable to announce in advance channel changes for digital, like there are with analog. Cable has enjoyed the ability and convenience (from their standpoint) to move stuff around at will on the digital signals.
> 
> 
> If someone wanted to create the same ease-of-use functionality on digital as you have with analog, you would need:
> 
> 1) unencrypted channels (presumably in the filter range)
> 
> 2) PSIP for all the channels
> 
> 3) commitment to not move the channels around very often and announce movement ahead of time
> 
> 
> What you have discussed only addresses #1.
> 
> 
> Until you see all three, you won't see the same ease-of-use functionality as with analog cable-ready.
> 
> 
> Now if in the future the came out with standardized OOB channel mapping that did not require CableCARD, then those new devices could enjoy the same ease-of-use as analog cable-ready, however that hasn't happened and I don't hear big buzz about it being a priority. Older devices that have no upgradeability would of course have no way to use such a OOB channel mapping scheme.



First off, all three of your points are things that will have to be addressed as part of the all digital conversion process. You don't need cablecard for channel mapping for example. The OOB carrier that is at 75 Mhz transmits the channel map info in the clear. It's just that vendors of clear QAM gear don't add the hardware of a separate OOB tuner. It also has to be that case because the DTA's don't have crypto in them, but they will have to be able to map channels.


As for moving things around, the only issue for TV's is the unencrypted channels, as the TV won't be able to pick up anything else. There is a lot of shuffling around that gets done now because of the lack of free channels. Once expanded basic goes all digital, that problem will be greatly ameliorated. There will no issue keeping the ADS channels fixed, along with the basic cable channels. So you shouldn't need to re-scan very often at all.


The DTA may have an OOB tuner in it, but it also might pick up a map from a CVCT transmission if the mapping is going to be done in fairly static way, and it certainly won't need to listen to the OOB channel for authorization info either. You get the box and it just works. No need to "hit" it. So a lot of the reasons an OOB receiver would be needed are somewhat moot for the DTA. That means things will also be a lot easier for QAM capable sets.


Here is a decent thread talk talks about the two kinds of channel mappings that happen. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=920781 


I believe things are going to get much easier for the equivalent of an analog only TV today that is converted into the digital domain, DTA or clear QAM. All good for consumers, and ultimately good for Comcast as well. I am glad they are finally stepping up.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14173180
> 
> 
> You don't need cablecard for channel mapping for example. The OOB carrier that is at 75 Mhz transmits the channel map info in the clear. It's just that vendors of clear QAM gear don't add the hardware of a separate OOB tuner.



Yeah, clearly the cable STBs are able to get their channel map via OOB. That's not the point though.


The issue is your current TV, PVR, etc. is not able to get a channel map other than through PSIP or through a channel map retrieved through the CableCARD.


For the matter of discussing the convenience of digital mapping vs cable-ready analog it doesn't matter whose fault that is, whether the manufacturer didn't include portions or the cable company never spec'd it out. All that matters is your current device won't work with the existing OOB channel map unless it has some expansion capability and the spec is written and adopted.


From what you wrote, I see a commitment to recover bandwidth. I have no problems believing that portion.


Whether they _could_ make digital cable as convenient to use as cable-ready analog and whether they _will_ make it as easy to use are different questions.


I agree they _could_ make it as easy to use _if_ it was a priority. Clearly recovering bandwidth is a high priority. Ease of use for our own digital equipment has never been a high priority. The response in the past has always been "use our box and your problems will go away". Maybe the mindset is changing. I'll believe it when I see it.


When I can plug in my existing TiVo S3/HD to the wall (w/o CableCARD) and start recording all of my expanded basic including my HD expanded basic, then cable would have reached the ease of use of current analog digital-ready.


Personally I think they are mainly being forced to go with leaving expanded basic ADS unencrypted not because they want to make it more convenient for us to use our equipment but because their previous DCT-700 flooding plan was rendered not financially viable because of the integration ban.


They need the additional ease-of-use commitment and mindset to actually change this from something that could be possible to something that will be available.


Put it this way, if Comcast comes out and advertises that they are better than D* or E* because they don't require you to use an STB for digital channels, then I'll believe it.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14173180
> 
> 
> The DTA may have an OOB tuner in it, but it also might pick up a map from a CVCT transmission if the mapping is going to be done in fairly static way, and it certainly won't need to listen to the OOB channel for authorization info either. You get the box and it just works. No need to "hit" it. So a lot of the reasons an OOB receiver would be needed are somewhat moot for the DTA. That means things will also be a lot easier for QAM capable sets.



I doubt the DTA will pick up channel mapping and guide data from CVCT (cable version of PSIP).


It will very likely get the channel mapping and guide data from the existing OOB data that CableCARDs and standard STBs use, which is separate from CVCT. It is much easier for them to strip out the CableCARD hardware and processing from a DCT-700 and use the existing OOB channel map and guide data than it is to change the device into one based on PSIP/CVCT.


Whether they have the desire to actually make PSIP/CVCT useful for our own equipment requires a different level of ease-of-use commitment from the cable company.


----------



## walk

so do I have this right, the FCC required cable to use Cablecards in all their boxes, and since cable decided "nah we'll do something different" this effectively killed Cablecard once and for all?


that's awesome, thanks FCC!


though I guess things like SDV were also bound to doom CC sooner or later.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14175091
> 
> 
> so do I have this right, the FCC required cable to use Cablecards in all their boxes, and since cable decided "nah we'll do something different" this effectively killed Cablecard once and for all?
> 
> 
> that's awesome, thanks FCC!
> 
> 
> though I guess things like SDV were also bound to doom CC sooner or later.



Integration ban killed the DCT-700 and similar low-end flood the market products for digital transition. You can't add a $50 CC to a $50 DCT-700 and still make the numbers work.


It didn't kill CableCARD, in general, which is being used for the higher-end STB/PVRs, where $50 is not as big a percentage of the price.


SDV doesn't doom CC. Except for TiVo (effectively), which gets a tuning adapter in a bid to show the cable companies are being proactive, it dooms one-way CC *host* devices. The same CableCARD we currently use is spec'd for 2-way services if the host device includes QPSK modem or DSG.


----------



## walk

Uh, so I'm watching the Giants v A's game on 703 and suddenly the picture went to SD and the audio is from an entirely different channel... sounds like "E!" celebrity crap.


???????


...and now it's back. that was weird.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14176663
> 
> 
> Integration ban killed the DCT-700 *and similar low-end flood the market products* for digital transition..



Ah but that's the thing, did it? If I'm reading this right, seems more like it just forced cablecos to change they way they encrypt things a little bit so they could flood the market with _different_ cheap boxes.


Either way, CC is dead as ... dead. And we are all thankful for that. Of course that bell sounded about two years ago when every TV manufacturer dumped it, really.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14177300
> 
> 
> Uh, so I'm watching the Giants v A's game on 703 and suddenly the picture went to SD and the audio is from an entirely different channel... sounds like "E!" celebrity crap.
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> 
> ...and now it's back. that was weird.



hm and now the game is over and it F'ed up again. Oh well, time to change the channel and never change it back to 703 again until the next Giants game anyway...


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14177333
> 
> 
> Either way, CC is dead as ... dead. And we are all thankful for that. Of course that bell sounded about two years ago when every TV manufacturer dumped it, really.



OTOH...

*Sony partners with cable providers on digital cable ready TVs*

http://www.betanews.com/article/Sony...TVs/1212002983


----------



## walk

Yeah that's "*tru2way*" or Open Cable or OCAP... the 2nd go-round after CC failed so miserably.


Worst name ever, by the way.


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14177351
> 
> 
> hm and now the game is over and it F'ed up again. Oh well, time to change the channel and never change it back to 703 again until the next Giants game anyway...




Welcome to the wonderful world of your local NBC affilate KNTV-11... Still sucking after all these years!


fitprod


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Is anyone getting lazy renames of the Starz channels? It shows up as STRZ1, STRZ2, STRZ3, STRZ4, STRZ5, STRZ6, STRZ7 on the guide. (Not exactly, but close.. thats all I remember) Same with Encore.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14179932
> 
> 
> Yeah that's "*tru2way*" or Open Cable or OCAP... the 2nd go-round after CC failed so miserably.
> 
> 
> Worst name ever, by the way.



Tru2way uses CC (and potentialy other future separable security)


Until you see devices using DCAS, CC is not dead, it is the only way to do decryption unless you get a waiver.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/14180144
> 
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of your local NBC affilate KNTV-11... Still sucking after all these years!



Funny because I was reading the history of KNTV11, I had never even heard of the channel until NBC switched over to them instead of KRON... I grew up in Marin.. but now that I think about it, I do remember at one time (late 70s-80s) having 2 ABC stations- 7 and 11, on cable. In fact I think we had THREE (7,11 and 13?) I think 13 was a Sacto channel...


There was also 2 NBC stations for some time, 3 and 4 (on cable). 4 was KRON but what was channel 3, anyone remember? Another Sac channel?


----------



## Keenan

Ch 3 is KCRA(NBC) Sacramento


KNTV is not an affiliate BTW, it's an O&O(owned and operated) [by] NBC/Universal.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14177333
> 
> 
> Ah but that's the thing, did it? If I'm reading this right, seems more like it just forced cablecos to change they way they encrypt things a little bit so they could flood the market with _different_ cheap boxes.



It didn't just "change the way they encrypt things a little bit".


It forced them to drop encryption completely on the channels the DCT-700 was supposed to address (essentially ADS channels). They also ended up dropping 2-way services and guide services completely on the new box.


Basically it didn't kill the idea of a cheap digital transition box. It killed the idea of a cheap digital transition box that supported encryption and 2-way.


----------



## walk

I thought "tru2way" didn't use physical cards?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14184393
> 
> 
> It didn't just "change the way they encrypt things a little bit".
> 
> 
> It forced them to drop encryption completely on the channels the DCT-700 was supposed to address (essentially ADS channels). They also ended up dropping 2-way services and guide services completely on the new box.
> 
> 
> Basically it didn't kill the idea of a cheap digital transition box. It killed the idea of a cheap digital transition box that supported encryption and 2-way.



Right, but I was thinking of how they said they will put expanded basic digital channels in the same spectrum that the notch filters block out now. Ok it's not "encryption" but it does the same job.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14184379
> 
> 
> Ch 3 is KCRA(NBC) Sacramento
> 
> 
> KNTV is not an affiliate BTW, it's an O&O(owned and operated) [by] NBC/Universal.



Ah yeah, interesting. At some point they dropped that channel from the North Bay systems. I want to say it was when KNTV11 was moved in there to channel 3 but it may have been before that even.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14184413
> 
> 
> I thought "tru2way" didn't use physical cards?



Tru2way is middleware to support application built on top of lower-level encryption. Basically think of Tru2way as a Java VM. Tru2way is mostly a renaming of OCAP/CC2.0.


It currently uses CCs because that is what is available. It is supposed to use DCAS when that is available.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...pport.html?rel 



> Quote:
> Tru2way is a middleware stack that will be included in televisions and other consumer devices that make use of cable programming. It's based on Java and provides a common system for application development (cable companies can download apps like electronic programming guides into the device). Because apps are downloaded into consumer devices and run locally, it should be simple for cable operators to roll out features like games, web-type features such as online backing through the TV, e-mail access, even caller ID on the TV screen.
> 
> 
> The system still relies on the physical CableCARD for decryption, but it makes now it easy to use two-way features. CableCARDs have always been physically capable of two-way transmission, but to date, host devices like TVs have not supported this functionality.


----------



## walk

Thanks, yeah I was reading up on it, sounds interesting, basically cablecos can "install" programs into your TV/etc. Couldn't find any info on the hardware though.


It sounds like CC are temporary and DCAS? will replace them - what is that?

-- nevermind:


> Quote:
> Eventually, we expect the CableCARD to vanish too, replaced with a *downloadable content access system (DCAS)*, but that looks to be even further off.



So are we going to see (once again) TVs with Cablecard slots in them for the next model year?


Oh that portable DVR sounds bitchin' too.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14184419
> 
> 
> Ok it's not "encryption" but it does the same job.



To me, encryption and notch filters serve the same purpose of access control, but there are quite different ramifications for the end-user.


----------



## markbach

I've been getting moderately bad breakups on USA-HD for the past couple weeks here in the city of SF. All the other channels seem fine, but I've noticed this during various shows I've watched, TiVo recordings of "In Plain Sight" and again last night during some movie I caught a few minutes of.


They seem to come in clusters - I'll get 0.5-1 second audio/video dropouts, maybe 4-5 within 60 seconds, then it seems to be OK for anywhere from 2-20 minutes.


Anyone else? Any ideas?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14184498
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah I was reading up on it, sounds interesting, basically cablecos can "install" programs into your TV/etc. Couldn't find any info on the hardware though.
> 
> 
> It sounds like CC are temporary and DCAS? will replace them - what is that?
> 
> -- nevermind:
> 
> 
> So are we going to see (once again) TVs with Cablecard slots in them for the next model year?
> 
> 
> Oh that portable DVR sounds bitchin' too.



DCAS has yet to be approved by the FCC. Until it does, if ever, CC is the only way it can work, as that was approved by the original DFAST order. BTW, CC is actually quite a fine technology. It's virtually unbreakable, works with crypto in both Mot and SA markets, and is fairly straightforward to engineer to, and has lots of semiconductor support (ie chipsets are around that talk to it).


The issue has always been the nightmare of certification that cablelabs has put CE vendors through who attempt to use it. And tru2way is far worse, requiring OCAP which enables the cable operator to control the look and feel of the box. Hopefully the FCC will put a stop to this kind of stupidity.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14187799
> 
> 
> The issue has always been the nightmare of certification that cablelabs has put CE vendors through who attempt to use it.



That is an issue, but there are other issues at play as well. Initial install and billing are 2 commonly complained about problems. Further there is a big question about whether any separable security will be desired in a TV if it costs extra money. From purchase patterns, consumers appear to be willing to pay for CC if it enables the functionality of their PVR, but instead go for an STB if they just want to power their TV and the cost is the same or similar.


----------



## yawitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/14152302
> 
> 
> Anybody in the San Carlos area (or anyone who receives KNTV 11 HD on 120.3) getting a very bad signal? Breakup is so bad its unwatchable. Same with 120.4 which is NBC Weather or something like that, and its just digital, not HD



I've had this problem from time to time, with some odd variations:

- I've seen this problem for weeks at a time when viewing these channels directly on my TV (a Mitsubishi). But...

- When viewing the same channel through my TiVo S3, the problem disappears. TiVo recordings were also just fine, unsurprisingly.

- The problem disappeared a few weeks ago, mostly for good, though I did see it temporarily one evening a week or so ago.


Puzzling, and frustrating.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14189696
> 
> 
> That is an issue, but there are other issues at play as well. Initial install and billing are 2 commonly complained about problems. Further there is a big question about whether any separable security will be desired in a TV if it costs extra money. From purchase patterns, consumers appear to be willing to pay for CC if it enables the functionality of their PVR, but instead go for an STB if they just want to power their TV and the cost is the same or similar.



I have had multiple friends who have had issues with their initial installs, but telling the CSR to just add an AO code on the card in their provisioning system fixed the issue and the card initialized just fine. This is just incompetance by the Comcast installers and CSR's. They really have no clue about what they are doing with cablecard. But that isn't an issue with cablecard itself, and some other operators are much better at it than Comcast. Billing in the same category.


The issue isn't with CC in TV's, though if the cost were low enough (cost not just being hardware costs but time and team effort to get certification done), I am not sure that you wouldn't see it in at least higher end sets. The issue is with with PC's, CE branded STB's (like Tivo), and convergence devices (like Apple TV type boxes). You are assuming the tradeoff is between an MSO supplied leased STB with a POS UI and piss poor responsiveness vs a Tivo STB, but that is not at all the scenario that will yield a mass market product. Combine a Netflix style Roku box with cablecard DVR capability, and let it play files off home LAN attached storage and you have a whole new dimension of competition that I think could be very good.


All that is prevented by the stupid certification criteria that cablelabs requires.


----------



## walk

Part of it I'm sure has to do with the fact that cablcos feel they are losing business if they install a CC in a customer's TV rather than give them a 2-way, VOD/PPV capable box. I mean, not much incentive to train your installers better if it means lost revenue if they do their job *right*. Hopefully a 2-way, PPV capable system will correct that.


----------



## rsra13

So, I sold my soul to the Devil, I mean Comcast.


After a long vacation, 2 weeks out of the country, I came back wanting to watch the new Weeds season, so I called Comcast to get Showtime again. I was feeling really bad since with the new packages adding a premium channel is really expensive, around $17 a month. ouch!


So, to make a long story short, they offered me Comcast Voice free for one year, with that I get Showtime free for 6 months and after that is $6 a month. By that time Dexter should be done so I should be able to cancel again.


So now I have Blast, Comcast Voice (it'll be connected next week), and cable TV. And I'm paying $1 dollar less that I was paying before.


We'll see how this works.


----------



## Jopowee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14191338
> 
> 
> This is just incompetance by the Comcast installers and CSR's. They really have no clue about what they are doing with cablecard. But that isn't an issue with cablecard itself, and some other operators are much better at it than Comcast.



I agree with this point wholeheartedly. I have a TiVo HD, and getting Comcast to properly install the CableCard in it was a nightmare. None of the CSR's or installers really knew what they were doing. They kept insisting it was a problem with the TiVo, which I knew it wasn't. I could've installed it myself in 5 minutes, but they couldn't get me a card that was configured properly.


Once I finally got through that mess, though, I love my TiVo HD and using the CableCard. It's worked flawlessly, reduces the clutter of having a separate cable box, and I couldn't care less about PPV or On-Demand, anyway.


BTW, the problem of CC's not allowing 2-way communication isn't a shortcoming of the technology - the cable companies like Comcast didn't want to allow it over security concerns and the like. So again - don't blame CableCards - blame Comcast. CableCards actually really are a good idea, if they would ever be supported properly.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/14193242
> 
> 
> So, I sold my soul to the Devil, I mean Comcast.
> 
> 
> After a long vacation, 2 weeks out of the country, I came back wanting to watch the new Weeds season, so I called Comcast to get Showtime again. I was feeling really bad since with the new packages adding a premium channel is really expensive, around $17 a month. ouch!
> 
> 
> So, to make a long story short, they offered me Comcast Voice free for one year, with that I get Showtime free for 6 months and after that is $6 a month. By that time Dexter should be done so I should be able to cancel again.
> 
> 
> So now I have Blast, Comcast Voice (it'll be connected next week), and cable TV. And I'm paying $1 dollar less that I was paying before.
> 
> 
> We'll see how this works.



So you're saying that by signing up with Comcast Voice, which is free for the 1st year, you get Showtime free for 6 months, and then at $6/month after that? So for no charge, you are getting both Voice and Showtime (for 6 months)? This seems too good to be true.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14193386
> 
> 
> So you're saying that by signing up with Comcast Voice, which is free for the 1st year, you get Showtime free for 6 months, and then at $6/month after that? So for no charge, you are getting both Voice and Showtime (for 6 months)? This seems too good to be true.



Yep.

That's what I thought. I just couldn't believe it.

I was actually thinking on switching to Comcast Voice when it was $20 a month for one year since I have a land line with at&t (we use that line a lot, so we need that in addition to our cellphones). We only use it for local calls and use our cellphones for long distance calls. Of course with Comcast we'll have now long distance calls free.

The CSR actually told me "We are 'paying' you $1 to use Comcast voice". Since I'm going to save $1 compared to before when I didn't have Comcast voice and Showtime.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14191338
> 
> 
> I have had multiple friends who have had issues with their initial installs, but telling the CSR to just add an AO code on the card in their provisioning system fixed the issue and the card initialized just fine. This is just incompetance by the Comcast installers and CSR's. They really have no clue about what they are doing with cablecard. But that isn't an issue with cablecard itself, and some other operators are much better at it than Comcast. Billing in the same category.



I don't think the end-user cares that the CC is working as designed but the cable company is screwing up royally.


I agree that certification is an impediment to the variety of new devices, but when the demand is restricted by install and billing problems, that is a negative feedback loop that tells the manufacturer even if we go through all the trouble for certification, the consumers aren't really choosing CableCARD.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jopowee* /forum/post/14193366
> 
> 
> BTW, the problem of CC's not allowing 2-way communication isn't a shortcoming of the technology - the cable companies like Comcast didn't want to allow it over security concerns and the like. So again - don't blame CableCards - blame Comcast. CableCards actually really are a good idea, if they would ever be supported properly.



You are right, CCs are designed to fully support 2-way.


There is blame in a lot of places over why no devices support 2-way. Manufacturers couldn't agree with cable companies over the OCAP requirement for 2-way devices.


I don't know if Comcast should garner that much blame, but assuming you feel that way, it is a chicken and the egg problem because supposing Comcast was supporting 2-way, there are no commercially available host devices that include the QPSK modem or DOCSIS modem to support 2-way. TiVo specifically doesn't include these pieces so they will never support 2-way with the builtin hardware. For SDV they are coming out with a USB controllable stripped down DCT-700 to do channel selection by proxy.


----------



## Mikef5

Harbinger of things to come... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault 


Can't believe they're still waffling on getting rid of all the analog channels










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## miimura

I think "Analog Reclamation" is a much better approach to improving bandwidth utilization today than SDV is. Comcast management seems to agree - sort of. I suppose they're smart to hedge by doing both. After all, they could get rid of all the analog channels still may want to do SDV after that.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan

I read an article about Comcast/SDV where the tech guy said they are working on keeping the blocking/stuttering and no signal incidences down to a minimum, not to not have any at all, but to a limited amount....not really encouraging to hear that...


----------



## markbach

looks like KNTV forgot to throw the switch... 11-1 showed the first few minutes of the Macy's spectacular, then black for a minute, then over to the local SJ fireworks coverage. SD channel went directly to the local coverage.


When it finally came up, it looks nice in HD. The camerawork, anyway. The graphic package leaves a lot to be desired.


Ok, I lied. The camerawork blows. Keep seeing the bottoms or tops of bursts, followed by dizzying pans and zooms.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14216162
> 
> 
> Harbinger of things to come... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault
> 
> 
> Can't believe they're still waffling on getting rid of all the analog channels



Minneapolis -AND- St. Paul? Whoaaaaaa, they are really spreading out there!










Anyway if it's anything like VOD is now, it's pretty good, I don't get any stuttering/etc... not any more than other digital channels anyway. It wouldn't hurt to improve the remote response time a little though.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14225888
> 
> 
> Minneapolis -AND- St. Paul? Whoaaaaaa, they are really spreading out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway if it's anything like VOD is now, it's pretty good, I don't get any stuttering/etc... not any more than other digital channels anyway. It wouldn't hurt to improve the remote response time a little though.



Yep, Comcast moves like molasses in winter but it seems from the article they are finally moving to using SDV in more areas and are finally going to convert most of the analog channels to digital to reclaim more bandwidth. Not a bad thing, it just seems to be some movement starting that needed to be done along time ago IMHO









At least they are doing it slowly to lessen the impact on their customers and making sure it works right before deploying it, unlike TWC who's ramming SDV done their customers throats whether they like it or not. I really feel sorry for those guys. A lot of discontent in the Tivo forums on TWC's implementation of SDV.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

As long as the Tivo adapter/firmware is ready by the time it comes to the Bay Area, I'm all for it.


----------



## kirby34

I thought I saw an answer in a previous post, but now I can't find it. If you have just the Standard Cable package (analog - ch's 2-82 / Santa Clara 95051), should you be getting the channel guide info for the network digital stations that come through?


After reading other posts and experimenting, I had to install a signal booster because my bedroom is behind 4 splits, but I now get KTVU, KRON, KPIX, KGO, KNTV, KICU, KBCW, and KQED, through both my Samsung LN32A450's QAM tuner and my TiVo HD, but I don't get any channel guide information, which is particularly bad for trying to use my TiVo for scheduling recording on these channels.


I did both a new channel scan as well as the guided set-up on the TiVo, but still no info. I was beginning to think if you don't have the actual digital package, you won't get the channel info.


----------



## c3

Program info for TiVo comes from TiVo, not Comcast. You have to get a CableCard to map the QAM channels to "Comcast channels", so you'll have the guide data from TiVo.


----------



## kirby34

Thanks, c3. Now I know why I couldn't find the post I thought I had seen - it was over at the TiVo forum and it stated the same thing you just did. D'oh! Guess I'll have to look into getting the comcast card(s), particularly when the new fall network season starts.


----------



## mds54

Is anyone noticing that the Channel Guide (Moto DVR) is not able to display listings one week ahead now? If I go to next Monday, almost everything is "To Be Announced".

What happened???


----------



## walk

It might have reset recently? Mine likes to just up and reset itself every so often.


I have another minor issue with it now though, everything is listed as "To Be Announced" on the DVR play/pause popup bar (the VCR/timeline thing). The channels show correct information on the Guide and Info pages, it's just on the DVR popup bar..


----------



## mds54

I'd say that I've noticed this within the last two weeks. Before then, I could go ahead several weeks with most listings. Now, If I watch "Swingtown" (for example) on it's original Thursday night airing, and then go to the following Thursday, it will say "to be Announced". So, if I go to record it, it has a multitude of prompts instead on the one-button push. (I think we all know that a series recording is ridiculous since it considers every re-airing as new!)


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14226578
> 
> 
> Yep, Comcast moves like molasses in winter but it seems from the article they are finally moving to using SDV in more areas and are finally going to convert most of the analog channels to digital to reclaim more bandwidth. Not a bad thing, it just seems to be some movement starting that needed to be done along time ago IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are doing it slowly to lessen the impact on their customers and making sure it works right before deploying it, unlike TWC who's ramming SDV done their customers throats whether they like it or not. I really feel sorry for those guys. A lot of discontent in the Tivo forums on TWC's implementation of SDV.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My son says his Comcast PQ has gone to hell and he's getting ready to drop them. Comcast better do something fast because I'm sure he's not alone! Comcast lost me a long time ago and they're a long ways from getting me back, not only the PQ but that POS they call a DVR. I follow this thread because I'm loyal to no provider. Everything on-Demand, that's what Comcast can and needs to do (if Netflix can do it- duh). That will get me back.


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill* /forum/post/14241174
> 
> 
> My son says his Comcast PQ has gone to hell and he's getting ready to drop them. Comcast better do something fast because I'm sure he's not alone!



No, he's not... SD PQ flat out sucks -- I guess they're using HITS for most of the networks now as well (not just HD). Initially, I thought it was just an ADS thing... until I popped the CableCARD out of my TV one day and saw that the plain-ol-analog-NTSC signal looked just as... Comcastic. As for the HD side of things... hard pressed to tell any difference from DVD quality on most channels (USA-HD, anyone?). Shouldn't HD material have some _pop_ compared to watching a DVD of the same show? It used to...


And to think, I used to boast to my satellite-subscribing friends about how much better my PQ was...


Comcast would do well to recall that they're sure as hell not beating SatCo's on the price front, and keep the quality on the up-and-up.


The real kicker for me was that PQ declined sharply *after* my 550MHz neighborhood was upgraded. If the real issue here is limited bandwidth, here's your solution: cut analog entirely, and give your analog-only customers all the low-end converter boxes they need, _for free_. Sure, that'll cost money, but with the reclaimed bandwidth, you can offer your entire customer base higher quality and _more choices_ -- which, if I recall correctly, was the message your last big ad campaign was trying to send -- "more HD content than satellite" -- you remember, the one that DirecTV's ad agency had a field day with. Who knows? More choices _might_ just provide a competitive advantage large enough to offset that initial capital investment.


The bottom line here (no pun intended) is that you succeed by making your customers happy, whether they be at one end of the spectrum ("I'm concerned about PQ", like me) or the other ("I may not want a box for my analog TVs, but if you _gave_ them to me, I might not mind"). Happy customers are even willing to pay a _premium_ for being so (see: Apple).


Happy customers evangelize for you, unhappy ones recommend The Other Guy. Simple as that.


----------



## walk

Picture quality of SD hasn't changed at all (it always sucks...) but PQ for many HD channels (most, but not all) declined pretty dramatically when they shifted over to "3-packing".


----------



## tskrainar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14245800
> 
> 
> Picture quality of SD hasn't changed at all (it always sucks...)



I can assure you it most certainly did in Sunnyvale (94089) earlier this year (Jan~Feb). It went from crystal-clear on Expanded Basic channels to macroblocking and mosquito noise. On digital SD channels, any existing level of MPEG artifacts went from "totally acceptable" to "this is hardly watchable" (particularly for fast-moving sports).


For what it's worth... I'm using a CC with a Sony LCD RP set -- perhaps folks using the Moto boxen noticed less of a difference? When I originally dumped the box for the CC, the improvement in PQ with digital SD channels was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14239266
> 
> 
> I have another minor issue with it now though, everything is listed as "To Be Announced" on the DVR play/pause popup bar (the VCR/timeline thing). The channels show correct information on the Guide and Info pages, it's just on the DVR popup bar..



After returning from two weeks of vacation, I've noticed this as well . . . in addition to some changes in some of the DVR menuing related to recording in advance. I'm guessing we were gifted with an upgrade to the software, although the firmware on my 6412 is still listed as 16.20, which seems to be several minor bugfixes behind.


----------



## walk

Maybe you have a signal problem. Or they are doing something different on your node than on mine, because SD channels look ok (for SD that is). I have ADS so they are all digital.


----------



## zeldor

So I broke down and signed up for the the el cheapO basic cable

so I can get local HD channels. (mostly missed KQED in HD as I

use directv)

But the signal is a little weak at times, old wiring in house it would

seem. so I need a signal booster. the cheap ass radio shack old

one I had isnt doing a good enough job. does anyone have any

recommendations? the Motorola 484095 on amazon gets good

reviews.


my cable modem and tv dont seem to have any issues, its just

the tv tuner cards in my computer that do.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14253035
> 
> 
> So I broke down and signed up for the the el cheapO basic cable
> 
> so I can get local HD channels. (mostly missed KQED in HD as I
> 
> use directv)
> 
> But the signal is a little weak at times, old wiring in house it would
> 
> seem. so I need a signal booster. the cheap ass radio shack old
> 
> one I had isnt doing a good enough job. does anyone have any
> 
> recommendations? the Motorola 484095 on amazon gets good
> 
> reviews.
> 
> 
> my cable modem and tv dont seem to have any issues, its just
> 
> the tv tuner cards in my computer that do.



I can say the Motorola is definitely working for me. I didn't mention which specific booster I used in my post earlier on this page, but that's the one I'm using. My new LCD is behind 4 splits and I only got about 120 total channels on the first scan, plus I got zero signal for KRON, KGO, KQED, and KBCW, and just barely 45 (on the TiVo HD signal scale) for most of the rest.


After installing the Motorola right at the drop, I now get 95+ on the 4 previously at zero and, obviously, 100 on the rest. The channel scan after hooking it up produced 420 total channels - not that more than 5 new ones could actually be watched. As expected, my brother also benefits as the PQ on his old 37" Panasonic CRT in the living loom has greatly improved. We should've done this long ago as the PQ has never been all that great and used to get particularly bad when the weather turned warm.


----------



## oldabelincoln

Advice needed on clear QAM in Mountain View Comcast -


Our OTA reception of digital TV is poor compared to our analog reception, which will be gone in Feb 2009.


Now I have to choose between getting a better antenna or using Comcast or a satellite, just to get better OTA channels, our main concern, as we don't watch a lot of TV, and are content with the PBS offerings.


At present, I'm thinking of getting Comcast to improve reception of OTA channels, which I gather "Limited Basic" will do. However, my wife would also like to watch better coverage of the Olympics , which I believe will be carried on CNBC, MSNBC, and USA.


Our set has a QAM tuner. If I order "Limited Basic" - mostly the OTA channels - will I be able to get MSNBC and the other NBC/Universal channels through QAM, or are they encrypted? We've never had cable, so I'm unfamiliar with Comcast details.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14254250
> 
> 
> Advice needed on clear QAM in Mountain View Comcast -
> 
> 
> Our OTA reception of digital TV is poor compared to our analog reception, which will be gone in Feb 2009.
> 
> 
> Now I have to choose between getting a better antenna or using Comcast or a satellite, just to get better OTA channels, our main concern, as we don't watch a lot of TV, and are content with the PBS offerings.
> 
> 
> At present, I'm thinking of getting Comcast to improve reception of OTA channels, which I gather "Limited Basic" will do. However, my wife would also like to watch better coverage of the Olympics , which I believe will be carried on CNBC, MSNBC, and USA.
> 
> 
> Our set has a QAM tuner. If I order "Limited Basic" - mostly the OTA channels - will I be able to get MSNBC and the other NBC/Universal channels through QAM, or are they encrypted? We've never had cable, so I'm unfamiliar with Comcast details.



Nope. They will most surely be encrypted. General rule of thumb: if it's digital and you can't get it OTA, it will be encrypted. You'll need a CableCARD device or Comcast box + a package that includes CNBC, MSNBC, and USA.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14254250
> 
> 
> Advice needed on clear QAM in Mountain View Comcast -
> 
> 
> Our OTA reception of digital TV is poor compared to our analog reception, which will be gone in Feb 2009.
> 
> 
> Now I have to choose between getting a better antenna or using Comcast or a satellite, just to get better OTA channels, our main concern, as we don't watch a lot of TV, and are content with the PBS offerings.
> 
> 
> At present, I'm thinking of getting Comcast to improve reception of OTA channels, which I gather "Limited Basic" will do. However, my wife would also like to watch better coverage of the Olympics , which I believe will be carried on CNBC, MSNBC, and USA.
> 
> 
> Our set has a QAM tuner. If I order "Limited Basic" - mostly the OTA channels - will I be able to get MSNBC and the other NBC/Universal channels through QAM, or are they encrypted? We've never had cable, so I'm unfamiliar with Comcast details.



It's rare to see good analog OTA reception but poor digital OTA reception. My experience is that digital is much more forgiving (to a certain point, of course). You may want to see if you have splitters or amplifiers that are old or too narrow-band. Try to get 1GHz components.


The cable channels like CNBC, MSNBC or USAHD are encrypted. You need the Digital Starter package to get those, and unless your TV has a cable card slot, you will need a set-top box. One for each TV.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14254250
> 
> 
> Advice needed on clear QAM in Mountain View Comcast -
> 
> 
> Our OTA reception of digital TV is poor compared to our analog reception, which will be gone in Feb 2009.
> 
> 
> Now I have to choose between getting a better antenna or using Comcast or a satellite, just to get better OTA channels, our main concern, as we don't watch a lot of TV, and are content with the PBS offerings.
> 
> 
> At present, I'm thinking of getting Comcast to improve reception of OTA channels, which I gather "Limited Basic" will do. However, my wife would also like to watch better coverage of the Olympics , which I believe will be carried on CNBC, MSNBC, and USA.
> 
> 
> Our set has a QAM tuner. If I order "Limited Basic" - mostly the OTA channels - will I be able to get MSNBC and the other NBC/Universal channels through QAM, or are they encrypted? We've never had cable, so I'm unfamiliar with Comcast details.



You're a prime candidate to get a new customer promotional discount. You should be able to get Digital Starter for $30/mo for 6 months. Regular price is $57/mo. DVR (presumably HD) is $14/mo. You can probably get a crummy SD DVR for free.


- Mike


----------



## oldabelincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14254521
> 
> 
> It's rare to see good analog OTA reception but poor digital OTA reception. .



Don't forget than many stations are broadcasting OTA analog and OTA digital on very different frequencies.


We're getting reception pretty much in line with the predicted signal strength from tvfool - and it gets no better after the transition.


I get KGO analog (CH 7) clear as a bell, never any problems, but absolutely nothing for KGO digital - the set doesn't see anything, and I've tried repeatedly. The predicted current KGO digital signal strength at our location is lower than the predicted current analog, and the predicted strength on KGO after transition, when it moves back to VHF, is even lower than KGO digital is today - and I'd love to know why - TVfool only gives numbers, not reasons.


We get KNTV analog (CH 11) and digital perfectly, and KPIX (CH 5) analog perfectly and KPIX digital most of the time. KQED analog (CH 9) is ok (but antenna orientation sensitive) and KQED digitals are fine till after dark, when they all usually, but not always, detertiorate from no breakup to unwatchable on all subchannels). KTEH analog (CH 54) is generally poor, but KTEH digital is generally a bit more reliable than KQED.


Equally odd are KTVU and KRON, where analog (Ch 2 and 4) suffers badly from what may be multipath, but the digitals are rock solid.


KCSM comes in completely reliably digital, and not at all analog. 26 is generally good in digital, and unwatchable in analog.


I realize that for many of these, the analog and digital are on widely different frequencies, but some are on almost adjacent frequencies.


We are in the flatlands, with no tall buildings in the way. The antenna was here we bought the place in 1991. We've used an original model 25" Sony XBR, recently replaced by a Pioneer 5010. The two sets show almost identical analog reception on the same antenna, although that is a matter of recollection - they've never been side-by-side. There are two drops from the antenna (that I am aware of - it's an old house), and the one by the Pioneer has a Radio Shack distribution amp to serve the TV and a VCR


It appears likely that we are simply marginal on many of the current digital channels and thus atmospherics (and possibly birds on the antenna) are probably affecting our reception. If it were bandwidth limited by wiring, I'd expect to see similar problems on all channels, and not what we've been seeing.


----------



## DiveFan

Sorry if there is another topic on this, I don't monitor the Comcast forums usually.


Last November my mom in Orinda got a new LG flat screen TV with a built in QAM tuner. When I ran the full scan we were pleased to find many digital streams (including HD) from the local OTAs.


When I visited last week I was surprised to find NO clear QAM channels remaining. Nada, zip. Also noticed that analog signal for OTA and other basic cable stations varies wildly in quality from day to day. FYI all interior wiring still looks good.


Anyone else in the Lamorinda area have issues here? Would a truck roll help?


EDIT: the cable service is expanded basic, no digital.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14256900
> 
> 
> Don't forget than many stations are broadcasting OTA analog and OTA digital on very different frequencies.
> 
> 
> We're getting reception pretty much in line with the predicted signal strength from tvfool - and it gets no better after the transition.
> 
> 
> I get KGO analog (CH 7) clear as a bell, never any problems, but absolutely nothing for KGO digital - the set doesn't see anything, and I've tried repeatedly. The predicted current KGO digital signal strength at our location is lower than the predicted current analog, and the predicted strength on KGO after transition, when it moves back to VHF, is even lower than KGO digital is today - and I'd love to know why - TVfool only gives numbers, not reasons.
> 
> 
> We get KNTV analog (CH 11) and digital perfectly, and KPIX (CH 5) analog perfectly and KPIX digital most of the time. KQED analog (CH 9) is ok (but antenna orientation sensitive) and KQED digitals are fine till after dark, when they all usually, but not always, detertiorate from no breakup to unwatchable on all subchannels). KTEH analog (CH 54) is generally poor, but KTEH digital is generally a bit more reliable than KQED.
> 
> 
> Equally odd are KTVU and KRON, where analog (Ch 2 and 4) suffers badly from what may be multipath, but the digitals are rock solid.
> 
> 
> KCSM comes in completely reliably digital, and not at all analog. 26 is generally good in digital, and unwatchable in analog.
> 
> 
> I realize that for many of these, the analog and digital are on widely different frequencies, but some are on almost adjacent frequencies.
> 
> 
> We are in the flatlands, with no tall buildings in the way. The antenna was here we bought the place in 1991. We've used an original model 25" Sony XBR, recently replaced by a Pioneer 5010. The two sets show almost identical analog reception on the same antenna, although that is a matter of recollection - they've never been side-by-side. There are two drops from the antenna (that I am aware of - it's an old house), and the one by the Pioneer has a Radio Shack distribution amp to serve the TV and a VCR
> 
> 
> It appears likely that we are simply marginal on many of the current digital channels and thus atmospherics (and possibly birds on the antenna) are probably affecting our reception. If it were bandwidth limited by wiring, I'd expect to see similar problems on all channels, and not what we've been seeing.



I have a Pioneer 5080, and I find their QAM tuner lacking. It is very easily overloaded, and it is not that sensitive. I have two Samsung LCD's that have better QAM tuners. I haven't really compared the terrestrial tuners yet, but I won't be surprised if Pioneer's is not that great.


Make sure that your distribution amp is not sending too much signal to your Pioneer.


Digital broadcasts work very differently than analog. You don't need very strong signals. As long as the signal is above a certain threshold, it is perfect. You may even want to try a cheap indoor antenna and see if you can pick up those OTA digital channels. It works for me.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiveFan* /forum/post/14257287
> 
> 
> When I visited last week I was surprised to find NO clear QAM channels remaining.



You probably need to rescan.


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14258388
> 
> 
> You probably need to rescan.



Uh, that was the First thing I did.


Anyone *in the Lamorinda area* know of any changes implemented since last November? The comcast.com teflon coated website is deflecting my inquiries.


----------



## oldabelincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14258042
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer 5080, and I find their QAM tuner lacking. It is very easily overloaded, and it is not that sensitive. I have two Samsung LCD's that have better QAM tuners. I haven't really compared the terrestrial tuners yet, but I won't be surprised if Pioneer's is not that great.
> 
> 
> Make sure that your distribution amp is not sending too much signal to your Pioneer.
> 
> 
> Digital broadcasts work very differently than analog. You don't need very strong signals. As long as the signal is above a certain threshold, it is perfect. You may even want to try a cheap indoor antenna and see if you can pick up those OTA digital channels. It works for me.



clau,


I'm aware of the difference between digital transmission and analog, although it's not my area of expertise.


At present, the Pioneer is showing signal strengths from my rooftop OTA antenna as follows:


2.1 - 38 (out of 100)

4.1 - 30

5.1 - 0, no reception at present

7 digital has never been tunable

9.x - all 0, no reception at present

11.x - 50

36.x - varies between 57 and 61, apparently sampled every second

43.x - 30

54.x - varies between 30 and 42, mostly between 38 and 42


Both 9.x and 5.x are usually ok in the daytime, and when received, have an indicated signal strength of around 26 if I recall correctly. 54.x is working tonight without break-up, but it often goes away at night.


All the others above have been rock steady, and they all show signal strengths at what appear to be reasonable values. The only odd one is 43.x, which has never had even a breakup, but has a pretty low signal strength. At present, none of the stations above is showing any breakup, even though breakup is common on 54.x at night.


I've attached below my TVfool signal strength predictions. They don't always match my reception, for digital, but they are pretty accurate for analog. As I don't have a rotator, some of the oddities are surely due to antenna orientation, but some - like the complete inability to tune 7.x, remain puzzling.


Given these numbers, it seems reasonable to assume that the tuner is not being overloaded.


As to the distribution amp, I have no idea what to measure, but I would assume that if it overloads any channel, it would be the strongest, and they look far from overloaded when you look at the actual signal strength numbers.


I plan to give an indoor UHF antenna a try, and will probably by a converter box, both to compare with the Pioneer and rooftop antenna.


As I will be getting Comcast, I'd appreciate hearing more about you Pioneer's QAM problems, and how you deal with them.


----------



## oldabelincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiveFan* /forum/post/14258408
> 
> 
> The comcast.com teflon coated website is deflecting my inquiries.



My ISP is AT&T, and I've had a hell of a time getting any response from comcast.com when I try to get a channel list or a retail location. Are you talking about similar behavior, or something different?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14258481
> 
> 
> clau,
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the difference between digital transmission and analog, although it's not my area of expertise.
> 
> 
> At present, the Pioneer is showing signal strengths from my rooftop OTA antenna as follows:
> 
> 
> 2.1 - 38 (out of 100)
> 
> 4.1 - 30
> 
> 5.1 - 0, no reception at present
> 
> 7 digital has never been tunable
> 
> 9.x - all 0, no reception at present
> 
> 11.x - 50
> 
> 36.x - varies between 57 and 61, apparently sampled every second
> 
> 43.x - 30
> 
> 54.x - varies between 30 and 42, mostly between 38 and 42
> 
> 
> Both 9.x and 5.x are usually ok in the daytime, and when received, have an indicated signal strength of around 26 if I recall correctly. 54.x is working tonight without break-up, but it often goes away at night.
> 
> 
> All the others above have been rock steady, and they all show signal strengths at what appear to be reasonable values. The only odd one is 43.x, which has never had even a breakup, but has a pretty low signal strength. At present, none of the stations above is showing any breakup, even though breakup is common on 54.x at night.
> 
> 
> I've attached below my TVfool signal strength predictions. They don't always match my reception, for digital, but they are pretty accurate for analog. As I don't have a rotator, some of the oddities are surely due to antenna orientation, but some - like the complete inability to tune 7.x, remain puzzling.
> 
> 
> Given these numbers, it seems reasonable to assume that the tuner is not being overloaded.
> 
> 
> As to the distribution amp, I have no idea what to measure, but I would assume that if it overloads any channel, it would be the strongest, and they look far from overloaded when you look at the actual signal strength numbers.
> 
> 
> I plan to give an indoor UHF antenna a try, and will probably by a converter box, both to compare with the Pioneer and rooftop antenna.
> 
> 
> As I will be getting Comcast, I'd appreciate hearing more about you Pioneer's QAM problems, and how you deal with them.



I'm in Sunnyvale, and I can pick up 7-1 fine using an indoor antenna (Zenith Silver) on my Samsung 71F LCD TV.


The Pioneer 5080 is at the same place where I had a Panasonic plasma before. The Panasonic had no QAM reception issues, but the Pioneer would not pick up the strong QAM stations. I added a Motorola distribution amp to replace an older one, and I had to carefully adjust the levels via splitters to get the Pioneer to receive all the QAM channels. I had to add attenuators to get the Pioneer to work. The signal level shown when in digital is misleading: when it is overloaded, the levels reported are not correct.


A good source is silicondust.com. They have a page showing all the OTA and QAM channels in your area, with the physical frequencies. You need to enter your zip code.


The CableCard feature on your Pioneer is very useful. Saves you the rental fee for a HD STB.


----------



## oldabelincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14260834
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, and I can pick up 7-1 fine using an indoor antenna (Zenith Silver) on my Samsung 71F LCD TV.



Were you able to get it that way on your Pioneer? Are you on the ground floor?



> Quote:
> The signal level shown when in digital is misleading: when it is overloaded, the levels reported are not correct.



What were the signal strength readings for the overloaded channels, and by way of comparison, what were you seeing for non-overloaded channels?


Thanks!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14262521
> 
> 
> Were you able to get it that way on your Pioneer? Are you on the ground floor?



My Pioneer has the outdoor antenna hooked up to it, and it receives fine. The Samsung is on a second story.



> Quote:
> What were the signal strength readings for the overloaded channels, and by way of comparison, what were you seeing for non-overloaded channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The signals are not overloading anymore. When they were, the readings were not high. The strengths run form 30's to 80's on the QAM tuner on my Samsung now. I think the Pioneer was reporting similar numbers. I don't think the Pioneer reports signal strengths when the CableCard is used, which is what I have.


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldabelincoln* /forum/post/14258484
> 
> 
> My ISP is AT&T, and I've had a hell of a time getting any response from comcast.com when I try to get a channel list or a retail location. Are you talking about similar behavior, or something different?



Actually, I was speaking metaphorically.









I did get a good channel lineup online, but the downloadable one is three years old







.

But I digress.

I haven't found anything yet on their 'digital' conversion plans or why removing simultaneous distribution of OTA digital was a good thing for customers.

Oh, wait, that's right. We need dozens of more digital Crap Channels (Spike 2, MTV 6, VH1 Classic Classic, etc) to encourage basic (analog) customers to upgrade. Right.


C'mon Lamorinda customers, please Speak Up!

Do you get any clear QAM channels?


----------



## DeaneG

The "signal level" meter on digital TV's is a signal quality meter, not a signal strength meter. A too-strong signal, or any signal with strong multipath, will give an unwatchable picture and a low "signal level" indication on a digital TV's meter regardless of the signal amplitude.


----------



## fender4645

The Chron and other pubs reviewed the following mini-series pretty high. All should be in HD:


- "Earth: The Biography" (National Geographical channel)
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&sn=002&sc=870 


- "Generation Kill" (HBO)
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&sn=004&sc=546


----------



## abseeker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14280750
> 
> 
> The Chron and other pubs reviewed the following mini-series pretty high. All should be in HD:
> 
> 
> - "Earth: The Biography" (National Geographical channel)
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&sn=002&sc=870
> 
> 
> - "Generation Kill" (HBO)
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&sn=004&sc=546



Fantastic program with great visuals and much knowledge.


Anyone in San Francisco experience much fireflies due to signal compression? With tonight's program just completed, I encourage folks to let Comcast know how their signal needs significant improvement.


----------



## hiker

I got a letter from Comcast today saying that they will be dropping all my HD channels except for local networks on Aug 15. I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. They are offering Digital Standard at a special price for 12 months.


Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Derek87

i got this letter today, too. really, quite a surprise to receive. (i thought i'd be grandfathered into my current setup indefinitely)


they are offering me $33/mo for 12 months. i presume that is the same offer you received? what i wonder is if i will have to pay $7 for my HD box or if that is part of the Digital Standard package.


if the box is included, i'll take it as a fair concession and set a reminder on my calendar for aug 2009 to revisit DTV, etc. if not, then the letter is bit incorrect in saying that i'll get more for less.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/14290139
> 
> 
> I got a letter from Comcast today saying that they will be dropping all my HD channels except for local networks on Aug 15. I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. They are offering Digital Standard at a special price for 12 months.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Bergna

The $7 fee for HDTV is separate from the charges for the various Digital packages. At $33/mo, the Standard Digital package is $16 more than the Digital Classic package. If Comcast continue these fee hikes, we'll have to take a closer look at DirecTV...


----------



## Keenan

Does that $33 include Standard Cable and the Digital Starter HD channels? IOW, what the old Limited Basic + Digital Classic was/is?


LOL...not that it really matters to me much anyhow, it's only 5.5 mos until 2009 and we still only have 11 HD channels here.

















Meanwhile, watched Stargate:Atlantis on one of the 90-something HD channels I get from DirecTV tonight, and the PQ on this show is downright stunning, just a spectacular image, crystal clear, no breakup, with beard-stubble-counting detail, a real HD showcase.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14291386
> 
> 
> Does that $33 include Standard Cable and the Digital Starter HD channels? IOW, what the old Limited Basic + Digital Classic was/is?
> 
> ...



I believe that's correct, but I'm going down to my local office to clarify what channels Digital Standard actually gives me. For example, Digital Classic has Music Choice, but does Digital Standard or am I going to need Digital Standard + Digital Classic for that?


----------



## Derek87

hiker, i'd appreciate you keeping us posted on what you learn. from the letter we received, i definitely get the impression that the package offered includes standard cable (ie, SD versions of ESPN, CNN, etc. which are of no use to me since i'm down to one TV these days with the Comcast box). i hope the HD box is included (we'll see when i have time to call them...figure i might as well put it off until the end of the month so i can maximize this 12 months at 33/mo deal)




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/14292382
> 
> 
> I believe that's correct, but I'm going down to my local office to clarify what channels Digital Standard actually gives me. For example, Digital Classic has Music Choice, but does Digital Standard or am I going to need Digital Standard + Digital Classic for that?


----------



## daigo

Curious if anyone lives in the South San Francisco (or Daly City/Pacifica) has any thoughts on whether Comcast or Direct TV is a better choice for hd digital television in this portion of the bay area. Driving through my neighborhood, I do see a lot of satellite dishes, but I currently subscribe to Comcast for high speed internet (since there really is no other option) so getting double or triple play package is always an option.


----------



## canyontrip

I read on this thread that I should get clear QAM HD channels even if I have only subscribed to basic cable (~$15/month). Well, I tried this on my new HDTV (Samsung LN46A530) I can only tune analog channels. Has comcast stopped transmitting clear QAM HD in some areas now? I am in West San Jose 95129, this area had the old A/B system.


I would like to hear what other people are seeing. I want to check here first, since I know what comcast will say - "get the $50+ package".


----------



## zeldor

Im in 95117 and get all the local HD channels with the $13/month package.

well as of last night anyway.

if your tv has 2 coax inputs try the other one and scan the full cable

freqs not just cable high or digital.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canyontrip* /forum/post/14294618
> 
> 
> I read on this thread that I should get clear QAM HD channels even if I have only subscribed to basic cable (~$15/month). Well, I tried this on my new HDTV (Samsung LN46A530) I can only tune analog channels. Has comcast stopped transmitting clear QAM HD in some areas now? I am in West San Jose 95129, this area had the old A/B system.
> 
> 
> I would like to hear what other people are seeing. I want to check here first, since I know what comcast will say - "get the $50+ package".


----------



## canyontrip

Thanks. Yes, the other coax is worth a shot. With my old analog TV there were no channels on that one, so I haven't used it in a while...


I hope someone in 95129 can respond and add a data point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14295169
> 
> 
> Im in 95117 and get all the local HD channels with the $13/month package.
> 
> well as of last night anyway.
> 
> if your tv has 2 coax inputs try the other one and scan the full cable
> 
> freqs not just cable high or digital.


----------



## zeldor

I actually meant the other coax input on your tv.

as some have 2 tuners, one that does ATSC and one that doesnt.

but if you have 2 wires coming in from comcast as well...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canyontrip* /forum/post/14295609
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, the other coax is worth a shot. With my old analog TV there were no channels on that one, so I haven't used it in a while...
> 
> 
> I hope someone in 95129 can respond and add a data point.


----------



## dnadrifter

So I am obviously new here....I have been close to pulling the trigger on a new 50" Pioneer, but after reading about how unhappy everyone seems to be with comcast, I am starting to re-think my decision to buy an HD set.


I currently don't have an HD set at all and am using comcast basic cable ($13) with my Sony WEGA flat screen (which actually looks great for an SD picture). The vast majority of what I watch are the major networks and discovery channel.


My parents have direct tv at their place and it looks great to my eyes. Some channels are better than others, but still very good.


I guess what I don't want to do is spend $3000+ on a TV, plus the $70 for comcast (digital starter plus box) to be disappointed and wish I would have stayed with what I have.


So is everyone here just very discerning or will I enjoy the above if I decide to make the purchase......or should I be concerned about the comcast quality. Basically, if I make the move to HD, I want it to look like HD, not a blurry version of it.


By the way, direct tv for me would be hard. Although I know FCC regs make provisions....I live in a rented condo and it would be hassle to let the owner know and then deal with the housing association which won't me to put a dish, not to mention running coax to the bedroom would be very difficult.


Thanks for any advice anyone can provide.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnadrifter* /forum/post/14298650
> 
> 
> I currently don't have an HD set at all and am using comcast basic cable ($13) with my Sony WEGA flat screen (which actually looks great for an SD picture). The vast majority of what I watch are the major networks and discovery channel.



You do not need to pay Comcast $70/month for the broadcast HD channels. I have HDTV and TiVo S3s with Comcast limited basic only. Even without HDTV, HD programs down converted to SD look much better than SD programs.


----------



## walk

the PQ isn't terrible, it just isn't as good as it was 6-7 months ago.


most of the time it looks pretty good, just in certain scenes (fast motion/scene changes) it breaks up.


worst you can do is try it for 1 month. that's the nice thing about cable - no equipment to buy, no contracts. if you hate it, then you can try satellite...


----------



## dnadrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14299441
> 
> 
> the PQ isn't terrible, it just isn't as good as it was 6-7 months ago.
> 
> 
> most of the time it looks pretty good, just in certain scenes (fast motion/scene changes) it breaks up.
> 
> 
> worst you can do is try it for 1 month. that's the nice thing about cable - no equipment to buy, no contracts. if you hate it, then you can try satellite...



Thanks for the input. It is mostly the cost of the set I am worried about and whether after I see the picture if I will be sorry I purchased the set. Satellite would be pretty difficult to do.


Thanks.


----------



## walk

versus standard def??


no you will NOT be disappointed.


channels 702-712 (local HD channels) are not compressed.

Comcast Sportsnet is not compressed.


if you like sports you definitely will enjoy them in HD


----------



## dnadrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14298954
> 
> 
> You do not need to pay Comcast $70/month for the broadcast HD channels. I have HDTV and TiVo S3s with Comcast limited basic only. Even without HDTV, HD programs down converted to SD look much better than SD programs.



Thanks for the information. I am pretty new to the whole HD programming thing, especially with cable.


So I did a little looking at the TiVo. Is this basically an alternative to comcast's box that they would lease me. It looks like I would need a cable card or two as well.


I am a little confused regarding the comcast limited basic.... does your response mean that my current feed has broadcast HD channels that the Tivo unit could use? Would the comcast box or some other box be able to use these without buying the expensive $57 dollar package?


If there is an easy link or site you would like to refer me to rather than answering all the questions, I understand.


I am just having a hard time understanding all of comcasts different services, what is available with what subscription, and alternatives I might have.


Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnadrifter* /forum/post/14299491
> 
> 
> I am a little confused regarding the comcast limited basic.... does your response mean that my current feed has broadcast HD channels that the Tivo unit could use? Would the comcast box or some other box be able to use these without buying the expensive $57 dollar package?



If you're interested in the broadcast HD channels only, limited basic is all you need. Just buy a HDTV and plug it in. You do not need any additional equipment.


If you want a DVR with limited basic, TiVo is probably your best choice because Comcast will not rent a DVR to you without expanded basic.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daigo* /forum/post/14293613
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone lives in the South San Francisco (or Daly City/Pacifica) has any thoughts on whether Comcast or Direct TV is a better choice for hd digital television in this portion of the bay area. Driving through my neighborhood, I do see a lot of satellite dishes, but I currently subscribe to Comcast for high speed internet (since there really is no other option) so getting double or triple play package is always an option.



I highly recommend Dish Network's HD package. You get 45 HD channels for just $29.95 a month. I have that, plus the local channels (20 SD channels and 4 HD - channels 2, 5, 7 and 11) and the great Vip622 DVR for just $47 a month. You can't beat it! Oh, and if you go with paperless billing you get 5 channels of Cinemax for 1 penny for a year. Check the Dish Network website for all details: http://www.dishnetwork.com/ 


Larry

SF


----------



## canyontrip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14298954
> 
> 
> You do not need to pay Comcast $70/month for the broadcast HD channels. I have HDTV and TiVo S3s with Comcast limited basic only. Even without HDTV, HD programs down converted to SD look much better than SD programs.



That depends on where you live. In west san jose apparently you need a digital subscription to receive HD on QAM.










After mucking around with tuning with my new hdtv for a few days, that is the conclusion I have come to.


----------



## canyontrip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14299836
> 
> 
> If you're interested in the broadcast HD channels only, limited basic is all you need. Just buy a HDTV and plug it in. You do not need any additional equipment.
> 
> 
> If you want a DVR with limited basic, TiVo is probably your best choice because Comcast will not rent a DVR to you without expanded basic.



I have a data point to the contrary. ^^


----------



## winwin2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/14300104
> 
> 
> I highly recommend Dish Network's HD package. You get 45 HD channels for just $29.95 a month. I have that, plus the local channels (20 SD channels and 4 HD - channels 2, 5, 7 and 11) and the great Vip622 DVR for just $47 a month. You can't beat it! Oh, and if you go with paperless billing you get 5 channels of Cinemax for 1 penny for a year. Check the Dish Network website for all details: http://www.dishnetwork.com/
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



I had the same thought when

I got a letter on 7/15 from Comcast saying that they will be dropping all my HD channels except for local networks on Aug 15. I have Limited Basic +Digital Classic. They are offering Digital Standard at a $33 special price for 12 months.


That Dish $29.95 "HD Only(45 channels)" price is only good until 02/2009 when it advertised.

But, Dish will have a new packages starting 8/1, looks like

the current "HD Only" will be "TurboHD Gold" for $39.99:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-net...-schedule.html 

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachme...7&d=1215706973


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *canyontrip* /forum/post/14304377
> 
> 
> That depends on where you live. In west san jose apparently you need a digital subscription to receive HD on QAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After mucking around with tuning with my new hdtv for a few days, that is the conclusion I have come to.



That strikes me as very odd. Might the overall signal strength getting to your new TV be so weak that it isn't getting a good enough quality digital signal to tune it in? I'm not in your ZIP, but when I initially put my Sammy in my bedroom a couple weeks ago, I was only able to get KICU in digital, but I found out that was because I was behind 4 splits. Our living room feed was behind only 1 split and when I moved the TV there, I got all the local network digital feeds. I ended up putting a Motorola booster at the drop so that I could get enough signal to my bedroom and now I get all the local digital broadcasts there.


----------



## TPeterson

It's so odd and contrary to so many observations in this thread that it's almost certainly wrong.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I posted a few months back about MTV-HD disappearing from my system. I get zero signal on that channel. Comcast support insisted this is something they needed to send a tech out on. I didn't have anyone around the house during the day, and the channel is not that important to me, so I just hoped it would go away. It hasn't. Tonight I dialed up the online chat support, and they told me that MTV-HD is no longer available "in my area."


Is this correct? I presume not. Does anyone have a recommendation as to how best to get Comcast off their backside? They want to approach is like a customer equipment problem, but it clearly must have something to do with the local headend. The channel is missing on both my cable box (6412) and my cablecard equipped TV.


Tom


----------



## D-Real

Quick question for the group, does anyone know why HBO doesn't offer their On Demand programming in HD?


I've had On Demand for a month now and all the premiums have HD feeds except HBO. All I want is to watch Drama from Entourage in glorious HD. Is that too much to ask.


----------



## nikeykid

well this sucks. the yankees a's game is on HD on TBS but yay for local blackouts and the SD version on KICU.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14329927
> 
> 
> well this sucks. the yankees a's game is on HD on TBS but yay for local blackouts and the SD version on KICU.



So far the HD version is coming through fine on DirecTV but not Comcast. I saw the reverse problem a couple of weeks ago with WGN SD (thread here ).


----------



## mrjam7

sooooo...anyone know if there planning to add more channels to the line up anytime soon...


----------



## MKANET

I posted this on the Comcast HD On Demand forum too... just because I've about had it.

*RANT MODE= ON*


Is Comcrap ever going to be competitive with DirecTV's fighting events? I am paying more than DirecTV customers which comcast has less picture quality and completely no HD PPV live fighting events. I'm not even talking about *Sunday Ticket* stuff. It's pretty lame that I have to watch all the fights at my brother's home who has DirecTV. I pay him to order the fights for my family to come over and watch (UFC, boxing, etc). I also watched the Affliction fight on *SpikeTV HD* over at their house too, but it's not going to be free next time.


DirecTV should have a commercial showing Comcast customers going over to DirecTV people's homes to watch high quality un-recompressed channels and PPV/channels that dont exist on Comcast.

*RANT MODE= OFF*


----------



## markbach

Hmm, just noticed the 11:00 news on NBC11 is in HD... did that just start today?


----------



## montyward

Looks like it.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/07/22...al-news-in-hd/


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkanet* /forum/post/14339294
> 
> 
> I posted this on the Comcast HD On Demand forum too... just because I've about had it.
> 
> *RANT MODE= ON*
> 
> 
> Is Comcrap ever going to be competitive with DirecTV's fighting events? I am paying more than DirecTV customers which comcast has less picture quality and completely no HD PPV live fighting events. I'm not even talking about *Sunday Ticket* stuff. It's pretty lame that I have to watch all the fights at my brother's home who has DirecTV. I pay him to order the fights for my family to come over and watch (UFC, boxing, etc). I also watched the Affliction fight on *SpikeTV HD* over at their house too, but it's not going to be free next time.
> 
> 
> DirecTV should have a commercial showing Comcast customers going over to DirecTV people's homes to watch high quality un-recompressed channels and PPV/channels that dont exist on Comcast.
> 
> *RANT MODE= OFF*



In short - no. DirecTV is the upstart, so they work harder to pull customers away from cable. There is no reason as to why cable should suck so much programming wise compared with DirecTV, but I suspect if people keep leaving that they will eventually be forced to play catchup. Comcast thinks too much like a monopoly, which is bad if you are a Comcast shareholder.


----------



## marinrain

Is there a list of the HD channels in Santa Rosa without a box (channels past 82 that are on my HDTV)? Called Comcast and they said 'there are no such channels' - assume they want you to buy the box. thanks


----------



## zeldor

should be the same as every other place: just local channels in HD.


for anything else (in HD) you need either a box or a cable card.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marinrain* /forum/post/14346640
> 
> 
> Is there a list of the HD channels in Santa Rosa without a box (channels past 82 that are on my HDTV)? Called Comcast and they said 'there are no such channels' - assume they want you to buy the box. thanks


----------



## montyward

Its best to check http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/channels 


Put in your zip code and it will tell you the channel numbers for the unencrypted QAM channels. The list is mostly accurate, but not always. On your TV (if it has QAM) do a scan first and then compare the results to the channel list from the silicon dust site.


----------



## walk

found this the other day, thought I would share


for those with Comcast HSI

http://speedtest.comcast.net 


(me = 31mb down, 1500k up, on the San Jose server)


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14362983
> 
> 
> found this the other day, thought I would share
> 
> 
> for those with Comcast HSI
> 
> http://speedtest.comcast.net
> 
> 
> (me = 31mb down, 1500k up, on the San Jose server)



Thank you. I've been having signal to noise ratio trouble with my HSI, but it's much worse at night rather than during the daytime. Now I can use this sanctioned speed test site while the technician is present.


Ron


----------



## walk

supposedly it's pretty much the only way to accurately test the new 50mb speeds.


(which are coming to our market... when??)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14362983
> 
> 
> found this the other day, thought I would share
> 
> 
> for those with Comcast HSI
> 
> http://speedtest.comcast.net
> 
> 
> (me = 31mb down, 1500k up, on the San Jose server)



Been using that site a few times in the last month or so. The numbers below are typical since the upgrade was completed here.


San Jose:


DL - 32mb (32.897)

UL - 2900k (2.899)


Current modem readings,


Down

SNR 38.9dB

Power 4.2dBmV


Up

Power 51.0dBmV


That DL SNR number fluctuates, it's been as high as 49, 38 is the lowest it's been in the past month.


----------



## Keenan

_Griping Online? Comcast Hears and Talks Back_

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/25/te...hp&oref=slogin


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14367945
> 
> 
> Been using that site a few times in the last month or so. The numbers below are typical since the upgrade was completed here.
> 
> 
> San Jose:
> 
> 
> DL - 32mb (32.897)
> 
> UL - 2900k (2.899)
> 
> 
> Current modem readings,
> 
> 
> Down
> 
> SNR 38.9dB
> 
> Power 4.2dBmV
> 
> 
> Up
> 
> Power 51.0dBmV
> 
> 
> That DL SNR number fluctuates, it's been as high as 49, 38 is the lowest it's been in the past month.



Interesting. I don't think that speed tier is officially supported here. What kind of modem do you have? Can you tell me what config file it downloads?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/14368894
> 
> 
> Interesting. I don't think that speed tier is officially supported here. What kind of modem do you have? Can you tell me what config file it downloads?



Well, I don't believe that DL speed is sustainable, but I regularly get use of over 2mb up speed without any adverse effects when internet browsing. I've been meaning to try some large DLs to see what it does long term.


I'm not sure how to check the config, I've seen it referenced many times as a way to tell what your provisioned far, but don't know how to find it. The modem is a Moto SB5101 feeding a D-Link DIR655 router.


P.S. I'm officially paying for the 16/2 HSI tier.


----------



## walk

Those are "Speed Boost" speeds. Even that test (apparently) isn't long enough to get out of "boost" and settle down to regular speed.


Standard 6/1 service "Boosts" to 30/1.5


I believe 16/2 service Boosts to 30/3.


After "boost" runs out (it's like the first 10-15MB of files, download... less for upload) it will settle down to normal speed.


30mbps is the max on DOCSIS 1.x by the way.


----------



## Keenan

Yes, I'm sure it is. A solid 2mb+ upload is fairly impressive though - and that's with 2mb being used while also 2 people browsing and a third playing that online XBox Warcraft game. Could be the router is doing a good job as well. All I know is, since moving into the 21st with HSI, I've been pretty darn happy with the service.


On the TV side, I picked up the 3 missing locals in HD. Not bad for a total cost of $73 a month.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14368713
> 
> _Griping Online? Comcast Hears and Talks Back_
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/25/te...hp&oref=slogin



Jim,


That is some article, maybe Mr. Germano was really serious about improving customer service. But did you read the posted comments about the article ??

Sad, really sad. Just goes to show you, it doesn't matter what Comcast tries to do to correct their problems there will always be those that will still ***** and moan that they are not doing enough or that it's just PR and nothing more and just blow it off. It's why I stopped, just didn't need the grief anymore. I don't know how Mr. J. does it, must really have thick skin, something I never developed










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## crazydave80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/14290139
> 
> 
> I got a letter from Comcast today saying that they will be dropping all my HD channels except for local networks on Aug 15. I have Limited Basic and Digital Classic. They are offering Digital Standard at a special price for 12 months.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?



Yup, I got this letter in the mail a couple of weeks ago and finally got around to calling them up. Comcast's left hand seriously doesn't know what its right hand is doing!










- I tell CSR I got this letter and would like to take them up on the $33 offer for Digital Standard and the guy says he's never heard of it.

- He checks for clarification from his supervisor and they have also never heard of this.

- He then tells me to take the letter into the customer service center, tells me they are open Mon-Sat.

- A note on the Comcast billing page tells me as of a few weeks ago my local (Santa Clara) customer service center, amongst a few others, is now closed on Saturdays! Good thing I remembered!


Has anyone else been able to get this offer? And if so, will they give you everthing in Std+Expanded basic+Digital Classic for $33? Or will they charge you extra for HD channels, etc? (The letter indicates that $33 covers everything).


Thanks!


----------



## sfhub

Digital Starter + Digital Classic includes all the HD channels except the premiums.


----------



## Bergna

According to the letter I received from Comcast, starting Aug 15, you'll need to upgrade to the Digital Standard package to get the HD channels that are now included in the Digital Classic package, e.g., Discovery, ESPN, CNN, HGTV, MOJO, etc...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14372931
> 
> 
> Digital Starter + Digital Classic includes all the HD channels except the premiums.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373010
> 
> 
> According to the letter I received from Comcast, starting Aug 15, you'll need to upgrade to the Digital Standard package to get the HD channels that are now included in the Digital Classic package, e.g., Discovery, ESPN, CNN, HGTV, MOJO, etc...



I don't know what Digital Standard is, my area doesn't have it listed yet.


Digital Starter = Limited Basic (analog + ADS + HD) + Expanded Basic (analog + ADS + HD) + a few starter SD digital channels


Digital Classic = a bunch of SD digital channels + a few HD channels (NGC and one or 2 more channels)


I believe what they are trying to tell you is the HD channels you used to get with Digital Classic are now part of Digital Starter. Digital Standard might be some new name for Digital Starter + Digital Classic, I'm not sure. I just know that maybe 6 months back, most of the HD channels got moved from Digital Classic to Digital Starter, so you could no longer get just Limited Basic and Digital Classic (bypassing expanded basic) and expect to get most of the HD channels. Not everyone got the changes at the same time and some people were grandfathered but that appears to be ending.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/14372931
> 
> 
> Digital Starter + Digital Classic includes all the HD channels except the premiums.



Lineup card I got about 6 weeks ago. Haven't received a detailed price sheet other than a letter that mentions Limited Basic in Santa Rosa going down, and Expanded, Standard and Value going up.


----------



## walk

I have Digital Classic but have gotten no such letter. I get all the HD channels except NFL and the premium movie channels.. Have to say I'll be a little pissed if they try to jerk me for more money. I already pay about $90/mo for cable and don't even get HBO or anything.... cripes I can get satellite for $10-20 less and get more channels.. Plus I buy their internet for $45/mo...


----------



## Bergna

Interesting. Do you know what the cost of Digital Starter + Digital Classic is? The letter they sent out list the Digital Classic package for $33 @ month for 12 months, after that it's sure to go up!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14371356
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> That is some article, maybe Mr. Germano was really serious about improving customer service. But did you read the posted comments about the article ??
> 
> Sad, really sad. Just goes to show you, it doesn't matter what Comcast tries to do to correct their problems there will always be those that will still ***** and moan that they are not doing enough or that it's just PR and nothing more and just blow it off. It's why I stopped, just didn't need the grief anymore. I don't know how Mr. J. does it, must really have thick skin, something I never developed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, interesting read, although I'm sure it was partially prompted by the negative press Comcast has been getting lately. Still, I think it's definitely a good thing.


I thought Germano was primarily a SF bay area honcho? The person in the article appeared to focused/located back east.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373098
> 
> 
> Interesting. Do you know what the cost of Digital Starter + Digital Classic is? The letter they sent out list the Digital Classic package for $33 @ month for 12 months, after that it's sure to go up!



I think this was discussed a few pages back, but is there any indication that rate is part of a Triple Play package? That $33 must be added to the Standard Cable rate, which in Santa Rosa is now $56, up from $49 a few months ago. At $89 a month it doesn't seem to be that great a deal.


The package I'm waiting to see would be an HD only offering like Dish does, although something tells me we'll never see that from Comcast.


For what it's worth, here in SR I haven't received any letter that mentions that $33 rate.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373098
> 
> 
> Interesting. Do you know what the cost of Digital Starter + Digital Classic is? The letter they sent out list the Digital Classic package for $33 @ month for 12 months, after that it's sure to go up!



Digital Classic package is $14.95...


I guess $33 is the promo price for Standard + Digital Classic.


Standard cable is $55.99

+ Digital Classic $14.95 = $70.94

So uh yes, it will go up by over double I guess..


edit: oops I was looking at last year's prices... everything went up $2-3..


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14373142
> 
> 
> Digital Classic package is $11.95...
> 
> 
> I guess $33 is the promo price for Standard + Digital Classic.
> 
> 
> Standard cable is $52.50
> 
> + Digital Classic $11.95 = $64.45
> 
> So uh yes, it will go up by about double I guess..



Your numbers make more sense than mine, I think...this sort of thing is endemic to Comcast though, you never really know.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14373106
> 
> 
> I thought Germano was primarily a SF bay area honcho? The person in the article appeared to focused/located back east.



Nope, that was his old job, he's been promoted, here's a link to his bio.... http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Abo...ckGermano.html 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14373093
> 
> 
> Lineup card I got about 6 weeks ago. Haven't received a detailed price sheet other than a letter that mentions Limited Basic in Santa Rosa going down, and Expanded, Standard and Value going up.



Holy cow Jim, half that card is red ( new channels )







. Were you guys that far behind on total channels ??? No wonder you were always bitching about your channel lineup and deservedly so










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Bergna

Here's a copy of the letter I received from Comcast.


----------



## juancmjr

Interesting Keenan because your card doesn't list Science HD and it's a new channel 756, added along with Food and TLC HD channels about 2-3 months ago. SciFi has been moved from Limited Basic HD to Digital Starter HD, different from the scan of the card I posted a few months ago. Comcast could obviously say it's a printing error and that it's Spectrum Marketing's fault.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14373272
> 
> 
> Holy cow Jim, half that card is red ( new channels )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Were you guys that far behind on total channels ??? No wonder you were always bitching about your channel lineup and deservedly so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ya think?!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/14373497
> 
> 
> Interesting Keenan because your card doesn't list Science HD and it's a new channel 756, added along with Food and TLC HD channels about 2-3 months ago. SciFi has been moved from Limited Basic HD to Digital Starter HD, different from the scan of the card I posted a few months ago. Comcast could obviously say it's a printing error and that it's Spectrum Marketing's fault.



I got the card about 6 weeks before the actual "light up day", and it was probably printed many weeks before that, so those channels no doubt were left off, I'm guessing anyhow.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373460
> 
> 
> Here's a copy of the letter I received from Comcast.



I wish they'd offer that here.



Mikef5, isn't this something that Comcast was supposed to be aiming for, the same channels, same packages, etc, across the various systems? Why can't I get that package?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373460
> 
> 
> Here's a copy of the letter I received from Comcast.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What level do you have now? Digital Starter?


----------



## Bergna

We have Limited Basic, Digital Classic and High Definition TV



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14373577
> 
> 
> What level do you have now? Digital Starter?


----------



## Keenan

It would be nice if the Comcast website made any sort of sense with regards to packages and channel lineups. The site for my area lists a Digital Starter with a link to "channel lineup", click the link, use the drop-down box, and of course, there is no Digital Starter lineup.










And nothing called Digital Standard anywhere on the site.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14373706
> 
> 
> We have Limited Basic, Digital Classic and High Definition TV



I see. I have Digital Classic but with the full "Standard" basic cable. I guess they are milking the Limited Basic people.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14373721
> 
> 
> It would be nice if the Comcast website made any sort of sense with regards to packages and channel lineups. The site for my area lists a Digital Starter with a link to "channel lineup", click the link, use the drop-down box, and of course, there is no Digital Starter lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing called Digital Standard anywhere on the site.



You know, instead of going to the website to decipher your lineup (and billing charges) what you should do is, take a bunch of scraps of paper, write some numbers on them, scatter them about the floor, then take some darts and throw them, blindfolded, at the paper and whatever you hit, that's your cable tv package!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14373532
> 
> 
> I wish they'd offer that here.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikef5, isn't this something that Comcast was supposed to be aiming for, the same channels, same packages, etc, across the various systems? Why can't I get that package?



Jim,


Last I heard that was the goal, to get everything the same in all areas after all the upgrades were completed but that was a while ago and I haven't been privy to any info since my departure ( Yes, I drop by from time to time just to keep up to date and to make sure Santa Rosa got upgraded )










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14373851
> 
> 
> You know, instead of going to the website to decipher your lineup (and billing charges) what you should do is, take a bunch of scraps of paper, write some numbers on them, scatter them about the floor, then take some darts and throw them, blindfolded, at the paper and whatever you hit, that's your cable tv package!



LOL


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14373867
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Last I heard that was the goal, to get everything the same in all areas after all the upgrades were completed but that was a while ago and I haven't been privy to any info since my departure ( Yes, I drop by from time to time just to keep up to date and to make sure Santa Rosa got upgraded )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, to date, I'm still convinced obfuscation is a Comcast customer service policy.










So you don't talk to Mr. J anymore, you've banished us heathens to the dark netherworld of Comcast info?


----------



## Keenan

With a TiVo S3, how long does it take for the guide data to fill in, all the new channels I got still show "to be announced".


This getting new channels thing is new to me.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14379181
> 
> 
> With a TiVo S3, how long does it take for the guide data to fill in, all the new channels I got still show "to be announced".
> 
> 
> This getting new channels thing is new to me.



Unless Tribune Media was told that the channels were going to go live on a different date, it will continue with "to be announced" until then. But I find it better to just report the issue at:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...neup_tool.html 


This typically takes them 5 business days to process it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/14379204
> 
> 
> Unless Tribune Media was told that the channels were going to go live on a different date, it will continue with "to be announced" until then. But I find it better to just report the issue at:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...neup_tool.html
> 
> 
> This typically takes them 5 business days to process it.



Yes, before I did that though I was hoping some Santa Rosa folks might comment as some of them have had the channels for a few months now, which would indicate that TiVo already has the info, one would think anyways.


I haven't done a rescan, although I'm not sure that would really make a difference.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=782 


Well, that's one way to get customers.


----------



## MKANET

Hopefully those customers dont read all the angry, bitter complains from customers on these forums and other blogs.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14384741
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=782
> 
> 
> Well, that's one way to get customers.



I forget what the requirement was, but they gave away Nintendo DS game units a year ago too.


The premiums are sent from a separate fulfillment center (same one that mails out self install DCTs). Sometimes undeliverable items are forwarded to the local warehouses. Cordless phones, purchased modems, etc end up on the dock.











I will say in response to the customer service/quality issues that there are now finally HD TVs with HDMI (and all the other connectors) in my test lab so that HD boxes can be 100% tested now. I caught a ready to issue DCH DVR that would not pass HDMI.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14391450
> 
> 
> I forget what the requirement was, but they gave away Nintendo DS game units a year ago too.
> 
> 
> The premiums are sent from a separate fulfillment center (same one that mails out self install DCTs). Sometimes undeliverable items are forwarded to the local warehouses. Cordless phones, purchased modems, etc end up on the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say in response to the customer service/quality issues that there are now finally HD TVs with HDMI (and all the other connectors) in my test lab so that HD boxes can be 100% tested now. I caught a ready to issue DCH DVR that would not pass HDMI.



My experience is that the system's folks on the engineering side are very competent, but the CSR's are so clueless on troubleshooting that you can pull your hair out.


I had a friend who had a Tivo HD that comcast couldn't provision with cablecard properly. They did something like 5 visits to his house with multiple types of cards and never got it to work. My friend was about to give up when I mentioned to him the comments posted here about needing an AO code set on the cablecard provisioning record in order for it to work. He did one last try and pleaded with the CSR to add the record. She said it wouldn't make a difference but finally he wore her out and she tried it. Bingo - the card came up just fine and the Tivo started working great. Adding thousands of new CSR's won't help if their internal systems don't enable them to solve the problem.


Another friend of mine had issues with trying to get a DCP501 provisioned on his acct. The online CSR's knew about it, but couldn't get it provisioned properly because they had to send a message to the local people, who never figured out how to make it work. The local call center said it was impossible to do, even though the FCC regs mandated it. I hooked him up with the VIP support folks who knew exactly what to do and got it done in 3 days.


Yet another friend of mine tried to get a small SD STB that had s-video out (the DCH70), but the local storefront in Foster City had none, and told him to call the call center and they would get one delivered. He talked to the CSR's and they scheduled an appointment for him but brought an old DCT 2000 that was huge and had no s-video connector. The tech said leave a message with a supervisor to schedule a special install with the specific box. He did so 3 times with no call back. One more dispatch from the call center and yet again the wrong box was sent.


None of these problems are the result of inadequate staffing. Yet in each case the problem was a nightmare to get resolved because the CSR's have no clue about what they are doing. Yet in each of these cases, there are system people in Comcast who knew exactly what needed to be done, but could not be contacted through the support chain.


It is pretty clear what Comcast's customer care ratings are in the toilet even though they are hiring record numbers of CSR's. People don't care if their call is answered on the first ring if the person on the other side can't solve their problem. People will put up with longer call hold times if they can resolve a problem on the first call.


Comcast's management is really screwed up on the care side.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/14379204
> 
> 
> Unless Tribune Media was told that the channels were going to go live on a different date, it will continue with "to be announced" until then. But I find it better to just report the issue at:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...neup_tool.html
> 
> 
> This typically takes them 5 business days to process it.



I just submitted the info, it's a bit cumbersome as the default selections don't really cover what I have. I put the relevant info in the box at the bottom and fudged one of the 4 default selections so the report would go in. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Derek87

i'm not going to hold my breathe, but i hope this actually comes to fruition.


with much expectation of disaster, i called comcast this evening [dave: i called the number on the letter i received 800-381-9053]. reached a very nice CSR Shauna, who didn't know about the offer either (she saw a Digital Preferred package which included Starz on her computer for 39.99/mo for 12 months she could offer me -- i declined). but, being kind, she persisted and put me on hold for close to 15 minutes.


i fully expected to get the same answer you got, but when she got back on, she apologized for the wait and told me her supervisor approved and manually keyed into the system for me at 33/mo for 12 months. she said that tomorrow they would need to come out for an appt, but i didn't need to be there. i am assuming this is just to change things over and remove my filter for the "expanded basic stations" (which i will never watch anyway).


it is unclear what it will be after taxes and she couldn't get me my bill for the first month, but i'm going to hope and pray that this is just 33/mo+ at most the taxes comparable to what i was paying before ($36.62 + 2.20 in taxes)...

so i'm a hoping for a ~35/mo bill. time will tell.


so i don't know if this helps anyone. maybe it depends on who is on duty, etc? if you can't make time to go to the office (who can afford to take vacation time just to save a few bucks on their cable bill?!), maybe another phone call is in order...


i'll keep everyone posted if this falls through, etc...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazydave80* /forum/post/14372879
> 
> 
> Yup, I got this letter in the mail a couple of weeks ago and finally got around to calling them up. Comcast's left hand seriously doesn't know what its right hand is doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I tell CSR I got this letter and would like to take them up on the $33 offer for Digital Standard and the guy says he's never heard of it.
> 
> - He checks for clarification from his supervisor and they have also never heard of this.
> 
> - He then tells me to take the letter into the customer service center, tells me they are open Mon-Sat.
> 
> - A note on the Comcast billing page tells me as of a few weeks ago my local (Santa Clara) customer service center, amongst a few others, is now closed on Saturdays! Good thing I remembered!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been able to get this offer? And if so, will they give you everthing in Std+Expanded basic+Digital Classic for $33? Or will they charge you extra for HD channels, etc? (The letter indicates that $33 covers everything).
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Keenan

Derek, where are you located?


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14396250
> 
> 
> Derek, where are you located?



Santa Clara (95054)


----------



## NeilPeart

I pay $88.70 for Digital Starter and High Speed Internet:


It's $33 for Digital Starter (with a free CableCard), and I see all channels (the 700s) in HD except National Geographic (I believe that is in a higher tier) and the premiums (HBO, Starz, etc).


$52.95 for High Speed Internet (Blast 16/2), and I received the Motorola modem for free through another promotion, so there is no fee there.


$2.75 for Taxes, surcharges and fees for San Jose ($2.11 franchise fee).


This is a 12-month promotion for the Digital Starter, which is normally $56.99; they may try to force upon you a $7 "HD fee" but it is NOT required.


My friend in Milpitas got a promotion that was even sweeter: Basic cable and Blast for ~$50/month for 12 months - I could live with that!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/14400282
> 
> 
> I pay $88.70 for Digital Starter and High Speed Internet:
> 
> 
> It's $33 for Digital Starter (with a free CableCard), and I see all channels (the 700s) in HD except National Geographic (I believe that is in a higher tier) and the premiums (HBO, Starz, etc).
> 
> 
> $52.95 for High Speed Internet (Blast 16/2), and I received the Motorola modem for free through another promotion, so there is no fee there.
> 
> 
> $2.75 for Taxes, surcharges and fees for San Jose ($2.11 franchise fee).
> 
> 
> This is a 12-month promotion for the Digital Starter, which is normally $56.99; they may try to force upon you a $7 "HD fee" but it is NOT required.
> 
> 
> My friend in Milpitas got a promotion that was even sweeter: Basic cable and Blast for ~$50/month for 12 months - I could live with that!



Were you a current customer of both Cable TV and HSI before this deal you got? Or are you a new customer to Comcast? That's a pretty good deal for $89. After the 12 month promotion what does the cost go to?


Your friend a new customer? That's $23 a month less than what I'm paying for the exact same service.(when you say "basic" do you mean Limited Basic?)


----------



## clau

I pay $76 + tax for Digital Starter and Blast (16/2), for 12 months. You have to call them to get this rate. I have been a Cable TV customer forever, and just signed on to Cable HSI last November. Not sure if this deal is available to current HSI customers.


----------



## NeilPeart

I was a current customer of HSI (6M) and cable (basic only). After 12 months the cost will be $56.99 (cable) + $52.95 (16M "Blast" HSI) and I will try to re-new the promotional price or simply downgrade to basic ($13) and keep the Blast HSI (since it's cheaper to do this than subscribe to only the internet). Basic will allow me to continue recording HD locals via QAM with my HDHR.


My friend was brand new to Comcast, and when I called the promotion was already over (it was only a 3 week promotion).


----------



## Keenan

I guess I'll have to give them a call. I've stayed away from anything other than Limited Basic as I'm getting all the HD channels I can watch from DirecTV. But, since I'm already paying $73 a month another $16 a month might be worth the expense, I can at least compare the two feeds.


Your friend's deal would be a no-brainer though.










Bottom line, I don't seem to getting the best value with my current costs/programming.


----------



## fender4645

Just saw this...it's somewhat related to what you guys' are talking about: http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...rnet_and_more/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14401695
> 
> 
> Just saw this...it's somewhat related to what you guys' are talking about: http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...rnet_and_more/



Interesting, it doesn't cover what they've got above though - Digital Starter+16/2 HSI.


I agree about the Comcast website, it's terrible, there's not even any prices that I noticed for my area's site. And, it takes forever to load, seems a bit odd for an internet provider.


----------



## fender4645

I was thinking the same thing when I was paying my bill online the other week....they're site is sooooooo freakin' slow. Definitely odd for telecommunications company....


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14401967
> 
> 
> Interesting, it doesn't cover what they've got above though - Digital Starter+16/2 HSI.
> 
> 
> I agree about the Comcast website, it's terrible, there's not even any prices that I noticed for my area's site. And, it takes forever to load, seems a bit odd for an internet provider.



ha ha ha... i actually wrote a complaint to them of how slow their online site for bill pay is...really lame for a broadband provider...


Keenan - have you tried "threatening" or gently threatening to leave to see if they will give you some "retainer" discount or package?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/14402149
> 
> 
> ha ha ha... i actually wrote a complaint to them of how slow their online site for bill pay is...really lame for a broadband provider...
> 
> 
> Keenan - have you tried "threatening" or gently threatening to leave to see if they will give you some "retainer" discount or package?



The site has been like that for a long time, ridiculous.


Actually, I'm a bit surprised the haven't paid me to leave them given all the complaining I've done in the past.

















Seriously though, I'm still a little uncertain if I really want it, Comcast was just too late to the party for me given all the HD I'm getting now from DirecTV. I would like to lower the cost though, if possible, so I suppose I will go to the local office as the website is less than useless.


----------



## Mikef5

For you guys with Tivo S3's or TivoHD's and were worried about SDV coming to Comcast, Tivo has released a software upgrade that adds the software necessary to use SDV with Tivo, version 9.4. I can verify that it has reached the Bay Area since my TivoHD has the upgrade installed and the Tuner resolver is in the menu. So all that's needed now is to have the hardware, " tuner resolver ", manufactured and released to the general public. Hopefully this will happen before SDV on Comcast gets to the Left Coast










As a side note, it seems Tivo is discontinuing the S3, it's no longer available from Tivo.... maybe the new Tru2way TivoHD is getting ready to be released










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I am in Menlo Park and my S3 got the 9.4 update. Then, it lost almost all analog channels. I can only receive 603 and above, which includes the HD channels.


I rebooted a few times with no luck. I know the line is working because it also feeds a Mac running an EyeTV tuner that is working fine. I looked at the cablecard/DVR diags and seems that the cards are not tuned. Does comcast have to hit them? What happened?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/14413240
> 
> 
> I am in Menlo Park and my S3 got the 9.4 update. Then, it lost almost all analog channels. I can only receive 603 and above, which includes the HD channels.
> 
> 
> I rebooted a few times with no luck. I know the line is working because it also feeds a Mac running an EyeTV tuner that is working fine. I looked at the cablecard/DVR diags and seems that the cards are not tuned. Does comcast have to hit them? What happened?



Oldskoolboarder,


I have a TivoHD and got the update with no problems. A lot of things could be wrong depending on your set up but here's a link to the TivoCommunity Forums that can help you with your problem, they deal strictly with problems on Tivos .... http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...splay.php?f=51 

Hope this helps you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87

Can i say that Comcast sucks? well, what else is new?


in short, i need to vent, but will keep it short...i'm officially following up on my whole $33/mo deal:


1. i went online to check my bill and pay for the "old bill" and found they charged me $15.99 for the pleasure of the switch to the Digital Starter plan AND are also still going to charge me $7 for HD...regardless of whether i keep their box or not.


2. contrary to the letter: i LOSE channels like NGEO and Science Channel.


3. i spent 90 minutes discussing this issue in escalating management/authority today without any success except the immediate removal of the $15.99 charge.


i think this may do it for my days with Comcast. i'm in a different boat than most of you: i watch VERY little TV. don't need to go into the reasons but due to some busyness and life changes, my tv consumption, which was never that great, has dropped down to miniscule levels the past 9 months. this may be a good time to drop down to limited basic and just stick with recording any local HD channels using my Mac's QAM tuner and then piping them to my TV when i want to watch.


it's surprising though how uninformed the whole comcast line of employees is from top to bottom. i think that's been noted before, but it was even clearer today in dealing with it all firsthand. moreover, i don't think the supervisor really understood my parting shot that picture quality had nose-dived in the past year due to added channels.


sort of sad...i was a fan of comcast for several years (probably selfishly because they allowed me to have my cake and eat it too: limited basic + ESPN and FSN for so cheap, for so long...that fits my viewing profile, but i know i'm probably abnormal...just give me local networks and sports, and i'm happy)


i know $42/mo is cheap for what i would be getting for the next 12 months (well, comparable to some satellite offers), but i think the principle of how the company is running itself is a perhaps bigger impetus to either step down, or maybe even step aside and let the company collapse until it reminds itself that the customer should come first...


(of course it stings to remind me that just 4 years ago, i was paying about $19/mo for exactly what i wanted!)


as for pic quality, we here on avsf forum are probably in a minority in thinking that quantity does not equate with quality...


so sad...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/14415614
> 
> 
> sort of sad...i was a fan of comcast for several years (probably selfishly because they allowed me to have my cake and eat it too: limited basic + ESPN and FSN for so cheap, for so long...that fits my viewing profile, but i know i'm probably abnormal...just give me local networks and sports, and i'm happy)



Interesting, were you getting ESPN-HD and FSNHD with just Limited Basic? What about DHDT-HD?


If so, I'm thinking I may just leave things as they are as I currently get a similar lineup.


----------



## c3

Does the ~$7 additional digital outlet fee apply to accounts with limited basic service? I've had limited basic (~$15) with 2 CableCards ($1.79) for a while. Yesterday I picked up 2 more CableCards, and the rep said $1.79. I said OK and didn't (want to) ask about the AO fee. Based on the recent activities online, there is no AO fee, either. Is that normal, or a mistake in my favor?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14416256
> 
> 
> Interesting, were you getting ESPN-HD and FSNHD with just Limited Basic? What about DHDT-HD?



When I first got my HD box from comcast in late 2005, it was like that. I got ESPN-HD, FSNHD, DHDT etc for Limited Basic + HD Box($7). A few months later I added Digital Classic to get TBS HD etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14416256
> 
> 
> If so, I'm thinking I may just leave things as they are as I currently get a similar lineup.



It mostly won't work that way now.


Btw, I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic but haven't received this letter or the offer. I am hoping I won't lose the channels on Aug 15th. Are there others who haven't received the letter? I am in 95134.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14416270
> 
> 
> Does the ~$7 additional digital outlet fee apply to accounts with limited basic service? I've had limited basic (~$15) with 2 CableCards ($1.79) for a while. Yesterday I picked up 2 more CableCards, and the rep said $1.79. I said OK and didn't (want to) ask about the AO fee. Based on the recent activities online, there is no AO fee, either. Is that normal, or a mistake in my favor?



I would say it's a mistake in your favor, but I would give it at least two billing periods before celebrating. OTOH, I've had a similar billing "oversight" now for 2 years and it's such a good deal I'm hesitant to even talk to Comcast about different TV service options.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14416270
> 
> 
> Does the ~$7 additional digital outlet fee apply to accounts with limited basic service? I've had limited basic (~$15) with 2 CableCards ($1.79) for a while. Yesterday I picked up 2 more CableCards, and the rep said $1.79. I said OK and didn't (want to) ask about the AO fee. Based on the recent activities online, there is no AO fee, either. Is that normal, or a mistake in my favor?



If the new ones work (i.e. you get encrypted channels), then its a mistake in your favor!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14416373
> 
> 
> When I first got my HD box from comcast in late 2005, it was like that. I got ESPN-HD, FSNHD, DHDT etc for Limited Basic + HD Box($7). A few months later I added Digital Classic to get TBS HD etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It mostly won't work that way now.
> 
> 
> Btw, I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic but haven't received this letter or the offer. I am hoping I won't lose the channels on Aug 15th. Are there others who haven't received the letter? I am in 95134.



I haven't receive any letter either, the only thing I got was a letter stating the change in cost of the base packages with Limited Basic(what I have) actually going down.


I'm currently getting a similar lineup with 2 extra HD channels, although I suspect one of them will disappear after the Olympics.


----------



## Keenan

FCC rules against Comcast for P2P throttling.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080801/...mcast_fcc_dc_3


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14416420
> 
> 
> If the new ones work (i.e. you get encrypted channels), then its a mistake in your favor!



Limited basic does not have any encrypted channels. The CableCards are used for TiVo channel map only.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14416434
> 
> 
> I haven't receive any letter either, the only thing I got was a letter stating the change in cost of the base packages with Limited Basic(what I have) actually going down.
> 
> 
> I'm currently getting a similar lineup with 2 extra HD channels, although I suspect one of them will disappear after the Olympics.



Keenan, do you have Digital Classic over Limited Basic? It was not very clear from the above.

thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14416787
> 
> 
> Keenan, do you have Digital Classic over Limited Basic? It was not very clear from the above.
> 
> thanks.



Sent you a PM


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14416256
> 
> 
> Interesting, were you getting ESPN-HD and FSNHD with just Limited Basic? What about DHDT-HD?
> 
> 
> If so, I'm thinking I may just leave things as they are as I currently get a similar lineup.



yes, back in my old house, about four years ago, i was getting with limited basic + $5 HD (17-18 bucks): ESPNHD, FSN-HD, INHD1 and 2, Discovery HD and maybe one other HD channeland in fact, for a while, free HD Showtime and HBO!


then they dropped Showtime and HBO (no loss for me)


then when i moved, i lost that sweet deal, but could add digital classic for $9 more and get TBSHD and a few others...


but that 28 buck bill ballooned to almost 39 in the last 2 years and now, i'm up to 42-43 with this "special offer."


i suspect that although the letter was not sent to you and you'll be in for a "rude surprise" come Aug 15, but given that it's comcast, i wouldn't bet on anything.


i had been thinking seriously of dropping down to limited basic (14) + HD (8)...for quite some time now, and that may be the route i pursue. my LCD doesn't have a QAM tuner; however, i do have one on my computer...so one way to save money is to record shows (which i almost always do) on my computer for network HD and drop down to a mere $14/mo.


still chewing, but sick and tired of giving Comcast my money...even though i acknowledge, i am paying a lot less than most people (but i watch a lot less too)


----------



## Keenan

Yes, I don't know if my area is affected by Aug 15th or not, but I'm going to wait until then before I do anything, if I do anything at all.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14418034
> 
> 
> Yes, I don't know if my area is affected by Aug 15th or not, but I'm going to wait until then before I do anything, if I do anything at all.



sounds like a good plan. i realized now in hindsight, that would have been the wise thing to do to see "what happened." the 33/mo deal actually expires 8/31/08, so there was a 2 week window to switch over...but of course, as usual, hindsight is 20/20...


keep us posted.


----------



## Dragunov1

I'm in Sunnyvale and watching Stargate Atlantis on scifi hd right now (7pm broadcast) and I'm getting enormous amounts of errors. The channel completely died for about 10-15sec at one point (black) then resumed with heavy heavy pixelation (unwatchable). I see that its being carried on the 831MHz frequency which might be a little high. Checking the Channel Status I saw that the SNR jumped around 24 dB (POOR) and 36.3 (Good). UHD, a channel on the same QAM is also full of pixelation. I wanted to see if any of you guys had this problem or is it a problem with the equipment here. Maybe my drop-line to the apartment is old and can't perform well enough at this high frequency, but it has never been this bad.


Comcast moved QAM channels around I guess because nag geo hd went from 831MHz to 495MHz.


Might I also add that bitrates for USA and SciFI look a little better now, both cruising along at ~14-14.5mbps instead of barely 12mbps.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14416534
> 
> 
> Limited basic does not have any encrypted channels. The CableCards are used for TiVo channel map only.



Thats good. So your cards are "authenticated" but not "authorized", something like that. For the second part which is required for encrypted channels, Comcast computer system needs to add an "AO" code to your account.


----------



## montyward

Okay, after watching some of the Olympics on NBC, USA and UHD I have some comments.


I get terrible macroblocking on fast motion. Anytime NBC does the moving graphic, it looks blocky. Swimming and gymnastics looks very poor too. I checked under VLC and the bitrate is in the range of 14.5 to 15 Mbps, so it doesn't appear to be a bitrate issue.


When watching the PGA Championship, ESPNHD, CSNHD I don't see much macroblocking. I've even swapped out my video card on my HTPC to see if that was it, but it isn't. Also, I get the same sorts of problems on my Linksys Extender.


Anybody else notice these sorts of issues? Keenan? You have both Directv and Comcast....do you notice any difference on the two?


My displays are calibrated and I have never had such issues before, until maybe a month ago. Previously had DishNetwork and never noticed macroblocking like this....so it can't be the display.


Thanks for commenting.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/14421518
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice these sorts of issues?



yes, pretty bad macroblocking issues.. its distracting. I would think its an NBC problem.


----------



## daigo

I've been watching the Olympics with an OTA feed for channel 11 and it's been a pretty solid picture for all the NBC coverage. No macroblocking or motion blur on either of my lcd tv's (toshiba 52XF550U and a samsung LN52A650, both connected to Terk ampflied antennas in South San Francisco). It's likely due to their new San Bruno tower broadcasting though.


----------



## fender4645

I haven't seen any macroblocking but I do see, quite often, where the screen will go black for a second or two (the audio keeps going). Oh, and thanks NBC for waiting till all the national news sites posted the outcome of the 4x100 free relay BEFORE you showed it. Glad I stayed up till midnight to watch it "live".


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14422634
> 
> 
> Oh, and thanks NBC for waiting till all the national news sites posted the outcome of the 4x100 free relay BEFORE you showed it. Glad I stayed up till midnight to watch it "live".



Apparently NBC (and ABC before it) got burned too many times when they tried airing live events at the same time throughout the country - "I missed (insert the name of an event) because you started airing it at 5:00 PM Pacific and I was stuck in traffic."


Remember, NBC did the same thing with the Salt Lake City 2002 Winter Olympics; everything was on 3-hour delay out west. (I think the delay is only 1 hour in the Mountain time zone, as they usually use the Central airing times, but I am not sure about the Olympics.)


I for one have wondered why NBC can't air the live version (with the same nationally-sold commercials) on, say, CNBC, but I have a feeling it is because the local affiliates (not to mentioned NBC-owned KNBC) want to be sure people watch it on their channel (and watch the locally-sold commercials along with it).


-- Don


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/14422784
> 
> 
> Apparently NBC (and ABC before it) got burned too many times when they tried airing live events at the same time throughout the country - "I missed (insert the name of an event) because you started airing it at 5:00 PM Pacific and I was stuck in traffic."
> 
> 
> Remember, NBC did the same thing with the Salt Lake City 2002 Winter Olympics; everything was on 3-hour delay out west. (I think the delay is only 1 hour in the Mountain time zone, as they usually use the Central airing times, but I am not sure about the Olympics.)
> 
> 
> I for one have wondered why NBC can't air the live version (with the same nationally-sold commercials) on, say, CNBC, but I have a feeling it is because the local affiliates (not to mentioned NBC-owned KNBC) want to be sure people watch it on their channel (and watch the locally-sold commercials along with it).
> 
> 
> -- Don



I can almost live with a one or two hour delay, but when it is a 24 hour delay, I really get annoyed. The men's gymnastics final will start in Beijing about 7 pm tonight (Monday) our time. That's one sport that we would want to watch in real time. I hope we can see that sometime tonight and not tomorrow night.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm not a sports fan but I noted watching USA-HD last night that they broadcast the Olympics live at 3 AM in the morning. Sort of a new version of "USA Up All Night" I guess.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/14423094
> 
> 
> I'm not a sports fan but I noted watching USA-HD last night that they broadcast the Olympics live at 3 AM in the morning. Sort of a new version of "USA Up All Night" I guess.



3AM in the Bay area is 6PM in Beijing. That would be a typical "live" start for an event there.


----------



## henryso

I got pretty bad macroblocking and motion blur issues with Olympics and other primetime coverages on NBC-HD but its HD news broadcast, late night shows and football games look much better...not sure what the problem is.


----------



## montyward

Hmmm. I'll have to look at other programs too. I recall American Gladiators looking terrible the other night, whereas previously it looked very good. I'll have to watch Headlines on The Tonight Show tonight. That's about the only segment worth anything on that show.


----------



## Keenan

In almost all cases it's the signal from NBC, it's most likely not even a KNTV issue. Because the originating signal has to be converted from 50Hz to 60Hz(this conversion rarely ever looks good in the end), go through multiple compression schemes, and is being sent on an already overloaded sat(NBC/UNI runs darn near all their channels on 1 transponder), we end up with an image that is quite a bit lower in quality than if we were, say, in Hong Kong with no conversion, and far less transport compression.


Plus, according to some of the "experts", NBC is not using the best of the best when it comes to the equipment they're using. Vancouver should be a much better looking signal as they're 60Hz in Canada, but by then, local station KNTV might have 4 or 5 sub-channels.


----------



## Mikef5

This is totally off topic but I just noticed ( at least in my browser ) that there are no posts from 1 Aug to 10 Aug in this forum ( but the article numbering is in order with no missing numbers ) and I know that I just posted here the other day to TPeterson and Keenan. Am I the only one seeing this or have I finally gone senile










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14424558
> 
> 
> This is totally off topic but I just noticed ( at least in my browser ) that there are no posts from 1 Aug to 10 Aug in this forum ( but the article numbering is in order with no missing numbers ) and I know that I just posted here the other day to TPeterson and Keenan. Am I the only one seeing this or have I finally gone senile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You've gone senile, it's now Aug 11, 2010, where have you been?

















See the below from the top of the forum,



> Quote:
> AVS Forum Community:
> 
> 
> On the morning of August 11, AVS Forum suffered a major failure in the database and backup storage. As such, we have no choice but to recover from August 2nd.
> 
> 
> This represents tens of thousands of lost posts and new threads for the last week. There is nothing we can do about it at this time but move forward. We are sorry about the loss and will work to be sure this does not happen again. We are as upset about this as you may be, more than likely even more. Further details can be found in the Forum Operations section.
> 
> 
> Regretfully,
> 
> 
> AVS Forum


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14424569
> 
> 
> You've gone senile, it's now Aug 11, 2010, where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the below from the top of the forum,



Thank God I'm just senile ( or have bad eye sight and/or can't read ), I thought I'd lost 10 days again

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jopowee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/14421518
> 
> 
> Okay, after watching some of the Olympics on NBC, USA and UHD I have some comments.
> 
> 
> I get terrible macroblocking on fast motion. Anytime NBC does the moving graphic, it looks blocky.
> 
> 
> When watching the PGA Championship, ESPNHD, CSNHD I don't see much macroblocking.
> 
> 
> Anybody else notice these sorts of issues?



Throw me in this camp, too. I've noticed it seems worse on NBC than on other HD channels, like ESPN, as well, even before the Olympics.


BTW, forgive the selective quoting. I quoted the stuff that was relevant to my reply. Heh.


----------



## wco81

I don't have Comcast any more but I recall the 2004 Olympics being really bad. When they had the diving competition, every time the divers made a splash entering the water, you had horrible pixelation of the water.


So far, what I'm seeing, on Direct TV, doesn't look anywhere near that bad. But haven't seen diving yet, just some swimming, basketball, some sculling, etc.


Didn't see the opening ceremonies with the fireworks but I would imagine that might be prone to artifacts as well.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14424887
> 
> 
> Didn't see the opening ceremonies with the fireworks but I would imagine that might be prone to artifacts as well.



Check. It looked like a sky full of reddish blocks from time to time. It kind of ruined my opening ceremony experience. That and the fact it was 4.5 hours.


----------



## walk

The NBC feed is a lot better than 2004, but it's far from perfect. Luckily (?) the worst offender seems to be the full-screen logo swish (note to network graphics people, stop doing that!) but other fast-motion can cause it too. As others have said, it's more than likely an NBC-feed problem, not a local KNTV or Comcast problem (Comcast doesn't re-compress KNTV, or any of the local channels, including CSN).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14425111
> 
> 
> The NBC feed is a lot better than 2004, but it's far from perfect. Luckily (?) the worst offender seems to be the full-screen logo swish (note to network graphics people, stop doing that!) but other fast-motion can cause it too. As others have said, it's more than likely an NBC-feed problem, not a local KNTV or Comcast problem (Comcast doesn't re-compress KNTV, or any of the local channels, including CSN).



Agreed, better than 2004, but not by much, and I simply don't get that logo, how can they possibly think that looks good, all pixelated and blurry?


----------



## wco81

So by coincidence, diving tonight on KNTV-HD.


On Direct TV, no pixelization from the water splash.


But there is a bit when they're spinning in the air in real time. The slow motion is a bit clearer but it breaks up.


You hope over time, they refine the encoders and the picture improves, as NTSC did over the decades.


----------



## boston_SF

I haven't posted in a while, but in reviewing some last few pages, I haven't seen much talk of new HD channels coming our way on Comcast in the Bay Area. Are we due for new HD offerings in the coming weeks, months? Thanks!


----------



## MKANET

I just ordered Comcast Internet BLAST. What's the best modem (and respective firmware/tweaks) that would give it the best performance, reliability, and stability? Or, is it best to just lease the one they give you? Where can I get it? Online/Retail store.


----------



## douginsunnyvale

Does anyone know if Comcast has added the special Olympics Soccer and Basketball HD channels? Googling around indicates they've showed up on Directv, but don't show up in their guide...anyone know what channels (if any) Comcast is slated to use for these channels?


Thanks


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14422843
> 
> 
> I can almost live with a one or two hour delay, but when it is a 24 hour delay, I really get annoyed. The men's gymnastics final will start in Beijing about 7 pm tonight (Monday) our time. That's one sport that we would want to watch in real time. I hope we can see that sometime tonight and not tomorrow night.



Gymnastics coverage started at 10 PM local time - in other words, it was live when it was aired in New York, but three hours delayed here. The same with the swimming, which was the original problem (somebody complained that, because there is a three-hour delay but only for the west coast, it is still too easy to hear the results of events you want to watch without knowing the results first).


One of the "advantages" of having the games in central/eastern Asia is, you can "persuade" the organizers to hold certain events at times where they would air live in the eastern USA. Not that there haven't been a few complaints, mind you, especially from the athletes (all of the swimming finals, as well as all of the gymnastics events, have to be held in the morning).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *douginsunnyvale* /forum/post/14429530
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast has added the special Olympics Soccer and Basketball HD channels? Googling around indicates they've showed up on Directv, but don't show up in their guide...anyone know what channels (if any) Comcast is slated to use for these channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks



You mean they're not in the Comcast guide? They are listed in the DirecTV guide. Comcast may have chosen not to put them up here, as I recall, only a few systems back east got the HD channels.


----------



## bobby94928

That is correct. There are some selected eastern systems with the two channels. Nobody in the west has said they have them.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/14430294
> 
> 
> Gymnastics coverage started at 10 PM local time - in other words, it was live when it was aired in New York, but three hours delayed here. The same with the swimming, which was the original problem (somebody complained that, because there is a three-hour delay but only for the west coast, it is still too easy to hear the results of events you want to watch without knowing the results first).
> 
> 
> One of the "advantages" of having the games in central/eastern Asia is, you can "persuade" the organizers to hold certain events at times where they would air live in the eastern USA. Not that there haven't been a few complaints, mind you, especially from the athletes (all of the swimming finals, as well as all of the gymnastics events, have to be held in the morning).



Actually all the individual gymnastics finals are held in the evening Beijing time.


Diving seems to be a popular sport for viewers, but last night NBC once again decided not to show the 10m women's synchro live. It started at 11:30 pm our time. I wish they assign one of the channels to carry stuff live, not with tape delay to account for the east-west time difference.


----------



## raghu1111

I am getting "Not Authorized" for all non-local HD channels except Nat Geo HD and Science HD. This was suspected earlier to happen around Aug 15th. I have limited basic + Digital Classic. Any one had success in getting 1 year promotional price for Digital Starter that Comcast promised for those affected?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14434389
> 
> 
> I am getting "Not Authorized" for all non-local HD channels except Nat Geo HD and Science HD. This was suspected earlier to happen around Aug 15th. I have limited basic + Digital Classic. Any one had success in getting 1 year promotional price for Digital Starter that Comcast promised for those affected?



Same pkgs here (LB + DC) and I'm now getting only ESPND,ES2HD,MOJHD,HDT,SCIHD,NGCHD. Digital Classic is supposed to include Sci-Fi HD but I don't have it. Don't know about CSNHD since there is no game on now but I can see the HD SPORTS logo on 720.


If you got the letter for 1 year deal on Digital Standard for $33/mo, take it down to your local office and see what they say. I showed my letter to CSR guy local office here a couple of weeks ago and he said he knew the code to enter for the offer. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Fab2007

I had to call 2 times (btw I never received the "letter"), but I got the 33/year for digital starter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14434389
> 
> 
> I am getting "Not Authorized" for all non-local HD channels except Nat Geo HD and Science HD. This was suspected earlier to happen around Aug 15th. I have limited basic + Digital Classic. Any one had success in getting 1 year promotional price for Digital Starter that Comcast promised for those affected?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2007* /forum/post/14436490
> 
> 
> I had to call 2 times (btw I never received the "letter"), but I got the 33/year for digital starter.



I didn't get the letter. But fortunately when I called last night CSR gave me an extension '89600' to reach during daytime regd this problem. She gave this number as soon as I told "I lost bunch of HD channels".


Today I asked CSR to connect me to this ext. Everything went smoothly. I told him that I didn't get the letter. First he said the offer is for "standard package". After I asked he tried if the offer works for 'digital starter' and it seemed to work. So the magic number is 89600.


I can't see these channels yet.. he said someone needs to remove trap tomorrow. It wouldn't matter for me since these are ADS. Not sure if the authentication also changes tomorrow.


----------



## That Don Guy

I was watching something on Tuesday night (8/12) at about 7:45 when, instead of the usual white text on black screen Emergency Alert Message, it appeared in what can best be described as a "picture in picture" window, with the message scrolling across the window. (I was recording it as well; the window does not appear in the recording, but also the signal does not jump over the message like it used to with the full-screen EAS messages.)


Has anybody else seen this? The thing is, I am not sure if this is how Comcast sent it, or the PIP window is something TiVo does.


-- Don


----------



## Brian Conrad

In my area there are at least 6 encrypted channels which are probably HD in the range for the "extender basic" (or whatever the term of the week is) channels so the trap may have to be removed even if the channels are authorized. Went through this rigmarole this spring and finally went to the Comcast office to get it set up right. Even there they had the wrong information on the most current channel lineup pamphlet at the time.


----------



## rxp19

Does anyone know if Bay Area Comcast will be getting new HD channels anytime soon?


----------



## walk

Are there any worth getting?


----------



## Keenan

I didn't know Comcast had AMC-HD here in the bay area, it shows as being on 769 here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## henryso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14434389
> 
> 
> I am getting "Not Authorized" for all non-local HD channels except Nat Geo HD and Science HD. This was suspected earlier to happen around Aug 15th. I have limited basic + Digital Classic. Any one had success in getting 1 year promotional price for Digital Starter that Comcast promised for those affected?



I called them and upgraded to Digital Starter $33 for 12 months, but I had to keep the Digital Classic or I don't get the promotion price. I think my bill will be something like: Digital Starter + Digital Classic + HD STB fee.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henryso* /forum/post/14440256
> 
> 
> I called them and upgraded to Digital Starter $33 for 12 months, but I had to keep the Digital Classic or I don't get the promotion price. I think my bill will be something like: Digital Starter + Digital Classic + HD STB fee.



CSR told me the same intially : first he said I needed to keep DC with "Standard Package" for this offer. I asked him to remove it since it does not have much value now. He tried to removing it in the system and it was ok. He clarified that I will loose on-demand, which was ok with me. After that I asked if the offer works with "Digital Starter" in stead of "Standard Package".. he tried and said it worked.


I am not at home to verify if get any of the new channels and if On-Demand is still on.


----------



## fender4645

Gwenn Knapp wrote an article for tomorrow's Chronicle that addresses what we were talking about regarding NBC's "live" coverage of the Olympics.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...SPN112AJUT.DTL


----------



## caliwxdude

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but are any of you guys seeing a bright yellowish line down the left hand side of HD NBC network shows on KNTV-DT 703? It's not there during local HD programming like newscasts, but it's definitely there during HD Olympic coverage and Nightly News.


I can get rid of it by adjusting my TV's horizontal position a bit, but it just irritates me that it's only on NBC HD. Strangely enough, it's also not present when I'm watching NBC HD on Demand stuff, like Olympic highlights. Anyone know what gives?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/14439493
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Bay Area Comcast will be getting new HD channels anytime soon?



Just read that Comcast is picking up the Big Ten network (college football) including a HD feed. Don't know if the Bay Area will get it soon though.


I have noticed that "Spike" promotes their HD channel, that one might be nice (they seem to show Star Wars films a lot...)


----------



## hcady

FX hd would also be a good chan to be carried. There are others that have been mentioned, the more choices the better. Make everybody happy.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/14441805
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been discussed before, but are any of you guys seeing a bright yellowish line down the left hand side of HD NBC network shows on KNTV-DT 703? It's not there during local HD programming like newscasts, but it's definitely there during HD Olympic coverage and Nightly News.
> 
> 
> I can get rid of it by adjusting my TV's horizontal position a bit, but it just irritates me that it's only on NBC HD. Strangely enough, it's also not present when I'm watching NBC HD on Demand stuff, like Olympic highlights. Anyone know what gives?



When I do 'Dot for Dot' on my Pioneer Plasma, I see a white line on the left side. I don't recall seeing it on UniversalHD, or USA-HD.

And, now having watched more, the quality is only slightly better than last time. Still seeing macroblocking, and the wide shots are still very fuzzy (though that might be the frame rate conversion 50 Hz to 60 Hz).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henryso* /forum/post/14440256
> 
> 
> I called them and upgraded to Digital Starter $33 for 12 months, but I had to keep the Digital Classic or I don't get the promotion price. I think my bill will be something like: Digital Starter + Digital Classic + HD STB fee.



So, what is your total bill for video - minus the STB fee?


Maybe I should re-read some of the older posts, but this still confuses me when I see someone post "$33 a month" for Digital Starter. Is that the total cost? or, is Limited Basic, Standard Cable, etc, cost added on to that?


IOW, I have Limited basic only. If I go with the Digital Starter plan, if it's available here, how much is my monthly bill?


The website for my area is WORTHLESS!


----------



## c3

Digital Starter is around $57, about the same as Standard Cable.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14446613
> 
> 
> Digital Starter is around $57, about the same as Standard Cable.



Thanks...that's a little too much. I wanted to try it for awhile to compare Comcast with D*, but given the channels I get already for $16.50 a month, I'm not going to take the chance of losing that by changing plans just to compare channels I already have. If it was $33 a month total, I'd consider just adding and keeping it.


Sure be nice if Comcast had an HD-only package.










Also, is AMC-HD a real channel, or just a guide anomaly from TiVo?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14446725
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is AMC-HD a real channel, or just a guide anomaly from TiVo?



AMC-HD is a real channel. They added it when they added Science and Disney as part of the 3 pack. I have not seen any HD movies on it though.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14446725
> 
> 
> Sure be nice if Comcast had an HD-only package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is AMC-HD a real channel, or just a guide anomaly from TiVo?



It's a real channel, I get it on channel 769 ( Road House is on right now and in a proper aspect ratio ) and you're right that all HD package from Dish is really tempting and would be nice if Comcast offered the same type of package.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Thanks, guys. I'd like to have that channel for Mad Men and Breaking Bad, but not enough to change plans. Plus, I hear it's a lot like TNT-HD with a bunch of crap on the screen, promos during programs, etc?


BTW, figured out my guide problem. It's been so long since anything has changed up here it never occurred to me to check the guide selection menu sequence TiVo has(forgot it was even there). Once I did that, the missing info filled in.










I don't see Comcast ever offering an HD only package, DirecTV doesn't either, but hopefully they might some day. Of course, with Dish losing subs and D* adding them, they really don't have too much incentive to.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14447124
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'd like to have that channel for Mad Men and Breaking Bad, but not enough to change plans. Plus, I hear it's a lot like TNT-HD with a bunch of crap on the screen, promos during programs, etc?
> 
> 
> BTW, figured out my guide problem. It's been so long since anything has changed up here it never occurred to me to check the guide selection menu sequence TiVo has(forgot it was even there). Once I did that, the missing info filled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Comcast ever offering an HD only package, DirecTV doesn't either, but hopefully they might some day. Of course, with Dish losing subs and D* adding them, they really don't have too much incentive to.



AMC-HD doesn't do a lot of commercial insertion in their programing like TBS ( the worse offender ) and to a lesser extent TNT, it's actually a very good station and I like watching it because of all the older programing that they have. I love being nostalgic once in a while and it looks good in the expanded versions of those movies ( it's not HD but expanded SD to fill the 16x9 screen ) ...










I know that cable will never offer an all HD programing package like Dish but if they don't do something really quick I may drop down to just a basic cable line up and go with that Turbo HD from Dish to feed my HD addiction









I'm paying way to much for what I'm getting and my only allegiance is to my wallet.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Amen to that, my $16.50 per month is too sweet to mess around with.


----------



## Derek87

to clarify...i posted a week or two back...after having had limited basic + digital classic + HD STB for $36 and change (38.82 after taxes)...


since they were getting rid of my previous deal...they offered me 12 months at $33/mo without the STB. (Digital Starter which has everything i had before, but no Science or Natl Geo HD...but all other HD except the premium channels...+ all of the analog stuff too (which i never watch))


so it will be $40 + taxes...haven't gotten my first bill yet, but i'm suspecting i'll be close to $42 per month with the STB and taxes.


how did someone get $16.50/mo? (its already $15/mo for just limited basic...which is ultimately what i'll end up with once i buy a new TV with a built in QAM tuner and these 12 months go by...[i like the Dish TurboHD in principle...will want to see how it fairs with real customers and with PQ during the next several months)


----------



## Keenan

That's all I have, Limited Basic, which in SR is currently $16.50. It's higher or even lower I think depending on the part of the bay area you are in.


...which is weird to me, given that the systems are supposed to be all the same, or will be, but since it's in my favor, I'm not complaining.


Also, you're breakdown of what you're paying just confuses me again, but that's not surprising I guess, given the different rates all the bay area.


----------



## c3

That "$16.50" includes $1.79 for CableCard.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14448020
> 
> 
> That "$16.50" includes $1.79 for CableCard.



Actually, no..but that's a subject best left alone in my case.


----------



## walk

AMC-HD is alright. Seems like a crapshoot if they will show a particular movie in real HD or upconverted. I'd say it's about 50/50.


In theory "more is better" with HD channels EXCEPT if it means more heavy compression to squeeze them in, and then they don't even have much (if any) real HD content.


Spike and FX would probably qualify...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/14439365
> 
> 
> In my area there are at least 6 encrypted channels which are probably HD in the range for the "extender basic" (or whatever the term of the week is) channels so the trap may have to be removed even if the channels are authorized.



This hasn't happened in my area yet. All the digital channels are outside channel 35-78 (approx). I guess as the analog channels are removed more and more digital channels will move to this range in all areas.


The reason I didn't see the channels yesterday was that Comcast didn't enable new package (Digital Started) until today, apparently to avoid charging me before the physical trap is removed by Comcast guy.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14447539
> 
> 
> That's all I have, Limited Basic, which in SR is currently $16.50. It's higher or even lower I think depending on the part of the bay area you are in.
> 
> 
> ...which is weird to me, given that the systems are supposed to be all the same, or will be, but since it's in my favor, I'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> Also, you're breakdown of what you're paying just confuses me again, but that's not surprising I guess, given the different rates all the bay area.



i don't have my new bill, but here's what i was pay for before (close, i'm too lazy to pull out the bill but know it fairly well)


limited basic 14.69

digital classic 14.95

HD STB 7.00


subtotal 36.64 + taxes/franchise fees = 38.82


my new package is:


digital starter (includes extended basic + a slew of digital channels...everything i had before except NatlGeo HD and Science HD)


dig starter 33.00

HD STB 7.00

taxes/franchise fees ~$2+


total = $42+


make sense? (and yes, i agree, comcast pricing and documentation is crazily confusing!)


----------



## Brian Conrad

One of the annoying things is that most of these channels (AMC, USA, TNT, etc) seem to have the same film catalog (of about 30 movies) and just rotate amongst themselves. Not much bang for the buck.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/14449126
> 
> 
> i don't have my new bill, but here's what i was pay for before (close, i'm too lazy to pull out the bill but know it fairly well)
> 
> 
> limited basic 14.69
> 
> digital classic 14.95
> 
> HD STB 7.00
> 
> 
> subtotal 36.64 + taxes/franchise fees = 38.82
> 
> 
> my new package is:
> 
> 
> digital starter (includes extended basic + a slew of digital channels...everything i had before except NatlGeo HD and Science HD)
> 
> 
> dig starter 33.00
> 
> HD STB 7.00
> 
> taxes/franchise fees ~$2+
> 
> 
> total = $42+
> 
> 
> make sense? (and yes, i agree, comcast pricing and documentation is crazily confusing!)



Thanks for the breakdown, it does make more sense that way.


----------



## wunderhund

Comcast has added HD channels for customers in the some Northeast and Chicago markets:

Comcast lighting up 15 HD channels in Chicago, Illinois 

Comcast adds 9 HD channels in Vermont, 10 in Pennsylvania 


Has anyone heard if Northern California is lined up for some additional HD channels?


Since I've had HD with Comcast, I've found that I view whatever is on HD 90% of the time - the rest on standard cable. I'm thinking of downgrading to Digital Starter from Digital Preferred to match my viewing habits. I could lose NatGeo HD and Science Channel HD for $15 less a month, but if these additional channels were on the horizon for the Bay Area market, I could be persuaded to stay at the second-tier price scheme.


FWIW -- I have noticed the decreased PQ when the previously added HD channels were squeezed into the bandwidth -- more aritifacting on most channels except for Comcast Sports HD. I'd love more channels, but would hate the compression to increase. SDV can't come soon enough -- do the new Motorola boxes handle this already?


I'd switch to satellite, but I am required to periodically watch the San Francisco Board of Supervisor meetings on basic cable as penance...


----------



## Bergna

May I ask what you are paying for Digital Preferred?


I only had Limited Basic plus Digital Classic which was perfectly fine for my watching habits, then I received the letter from Comcast warning me that most of the HD channels will disappear on August 15 unless I upgraded to the Digital Standard package for $33/mo.


When I called them, they said the rate wasn't available, but I can get the Digital Preferred package for $39, plus a 1-time $5 service charge. I was paying $40/mo before, so this deal seemed a no-brainer.


Today, I received the bill for $94! $67/mo for Digital Preferred and a $22 service charge plus tax. What's wrong with this picture?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/14455540
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of downgrading to Digital Starter from Digital Preferred to match my viewing habits. I could lose NatGeo HD and Science Channel HD for $15 less a month, but if these additional channels were on the horizon for the Bay Area market, I could be persuaded to stay at the second-tier price scheme.


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14455999
> 
> 
> May I ask what you are paying for Digital Preferred?
> 
> 
> I only had Limited Basic plus Digital Classic which was perfectly fine for my watching habits, then I received the letter from Comcast warning me that most of the HD channels will disappear on August 15 unless I upgraded to the Digital Standard package for $33/mo.
> 
> 
> When I called them, they said the rate wasn't available, but I can get the Digital Preferred package for $39, plus a 1-time $5 service charge. I was paying $40/mo before, so this deal seemed a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> Today, I received the bill for $94! $67/mo for Digital Preferred and a $22 service charge plus tax. What's wrong with this picture?



The price scheme for Cable Subscribers in San Francisco is:
Standard Cable (incl. Limited and Expanded Basic) = $55.99
Digital Starter (incl. Standard Cable) = $56.99
Digital Preferred = $15.95 + Standard Cable = $71.94


I believe you were not awarded the "promotional" price (6 or 12 month deal) of $39 -- a call to customer support should rectify that.


There are so many pricing schemes: deals for new customers, existing customers, customer retention deals, online, on the phone, from a reseller... the confusion obviously pushes folks to the alternatives and the cable companies would do well to simplify:

TVB Wired Cable Penetration Fell to Lowest Level Since 1990 


I'm afraid one has to be vigilant about one's bill -- once your "deal" expires, they typically tell you that you do not qualify for another deal for three months. But getting a 'deal' can save you up to 50% on your bill.


I've grown fond of some of the cable VOD offerings, I like being able to plug the cable into old sets and get basic programming, and cable used to have the best PQ for HD. But their advantages are slipping if not gone with the satellite co's recent improvement of their offerings and quality.


I just want to spend as little money as possible to get the channels I enjoy with PQ that doesn't distract from the programming. That, and to have Raquel Welch dropped on top of me ...


----------



## Bergna

Wunderhund - Thank you for the information. I'll call Comcast tomorrow about my deal...not!


----------



## jwpottberg

My last posting on this got lost during the database failure, here goes again.


Has anybody in 94087 in Fremont/Mary area had daytime problems with digital channels (pixellation, drop outs)? Same problems on two different QAM receivers, especially on 2.1/5.1 and 11.1/44.1. Problems clear up at night, and especially bad on warmer days. (and, no, not the temp of my equipment, the temp outside







) Stats indicate not a signal strength problem but a quality of signal problem. Happening on and off all summer, but seems to be getting worse. Tech always seems to come on cool days when no problems... Called again, got the usual load from the CSR ("I'm sorry, we don't support QAM since it gets its signal from over the air"







) but scheduled a truck roll for the 27th anyway.


Thanks

Jim


----------



## c3

Jim, you have the opposite of the temperature problem I had sometime ago. The signal would degrade with lower temperature (8pm-8am), so when the tech came, there was no issue. Before the tech came for the second time, I recorded 5 minutes every hour for 24 hours and showed the recordings to the tech. Convinced him to escalate the problem to the networking department, who then solved the problem.


----------



## c3

Comcast offices in Monterey, Mountain View, Santa Clara, and Scotts Valley will be closed after this month.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14456773
> 
> 
> Jim, you have the opposite of the temperature problem I had sometime ago. The signal would degrade with lower temperature (8pm-8am), so when the tech came, there was no issue. Before the tech came for the second time, I recorded 5 minutes every hour for 24 hours and showed the recordings to the tech. Convinced him to escalate the problem to the networking department, who then solved the problem.



Thanks for the info, I will do some recordings in case it is OK when he gets here. Just curious, do you know how localized your problem was (few houses, whole neighborhood)?


Jim


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/14460024
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you know how localized your problem was (few houses, whole neighborhood)?



No, I don't.


----------



## ssampath

I am in Saratoga CA - was wondering what is the least I need to pay to get HD locals? I have one TV with digital tuner and one older one for which I would need a box. Thanks.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/14460976
> 
> 
> I am in Saratoga CA - was wondering what is the least I need to pay to get HD locals? I have one TV with digital tuner and one older one for which I would need a box. Thanks.



Short Answer : You need Limited Basic to get HD Locals.


Longer one : If you don't want meddle with frequencies etc, you need to get a cableCARD (first one is free) or a HD Box ($7 or $8 for rental). If you want to see these channels on older tv, you need the HD Box. Note that second box costs 6.99 _over_ the nomal $7 rental.


----------



## Bergna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14462228
> 
> 
> Short Answer : You need Limited Basic to get HD Locals.



Even if you don't need the HD box, on top of the Limited Basic package, you'll need the 'High Definition TV' option which costs $7.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14462352
> 
> 
> Even if you don't need the HD box, on top of the Limited Basic package, you'll need the 'High Definition TV' option which costs $7.



Not if he has a QAM tuner in the TV. He can just plug the cable right in. He only wants local HD, not nationals.


----------



## cchierici

Boy, should TV really cost this much? Comcast has been monkeying around up here in Santa Rosa, Ca. and it's been hard to figure out what I'm getting, channels come channels go, so I called them today to help me figure it out. I have two HDTV and this is what I currently get and pay for:


Limited Basic- Channels 2-34 $16.57

Digital Classic- Channels 120-503 + Discovery/National Geo $11.95

HDTV - Channels 702,703,705,707,709, on demand, music $7. 00 box included

Additional HDTV service $7.00

Additional box $6.99

Subtotal $49.91


So my family is ready to string me up because we don't get their favorite channels anymore, USA, TBS, Food, ect..........but if I want those channels I have to upgrade to Standard Cable (48.99 Channels 720-769). Then I get USA, TBS, Food ect in hdtv

That brings my grand total to $81.93 plus the BS fees and such they tack on


Half the channels they are offering, we'll never watch. Are any of the Satellite services more cost effective? Are there any other ways to package this better?


----------



## Bergna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchierici* /forum/post/14463663
> 
> 
> So my family is ready to string me up because we don't get their favorite channels anymore, USA, TBS, Food, ect..........but if I want those channels I have to upgrade to Standard Cable (48.99 Channels 720-769). Then I get USA, TBS, Food ect in hdtv
> 
> That brings my grand total to $81.93 plus the BS fees and such they tack on.
> 
> Half the channels they are offering, we'll never watch. Are any of the Satellite services more cost effective? Are there any other ways to package this better?



I had the same service you have, but was 'forced' to upgrade in order to get the channels they recently dropped from Limited Basic + Digital Classic. I signed up for the Digital Preferred + Standard Cable promo for $39.99 for the next 12 months. I suggest you mention this 'deal' when you call them.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14462352
> 
> 
> Even if you don't need the HD box, on top of the Limited Basic package, you'll need the 'High Definition TV' option which costs $7.



Not true. First cable card is also free if he wants one.


----------



## atomjack

I am running into a weird problem and I'm hoping someone can clue me in. I'm in San Francisco and have comcast for internet and basic cable, as in no cable box, just I think basic + extended, so I get something like 80 SD channels plus the broadcast HD channels. Sometime within the last couple weeks though, I stopped being able to tune KNTV-HD (NBC), which used to come in on channel 11. I'm still able to tune into the local fox, cbs and abc stations (plus the local PBS station, KQED), but not nbc. I just tried calling comcast up to ask about it but the guy said that they don't really support the local broadcast channels in HD, since I don't have a cable box, but I thought they were required to deliver those local channels anyways. I'm wondering if this is the case (that I'm **** out of luck), or if there's some documentation somewhere on some regulations or something I could cite to try to get NBC to come back in.


Getting a cable box is really not an option as I use MythTV as my dvr, with tuner cards set to get the local broadcast hd channels over the regular cable.


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchierici* /forum/post/14463663
> 
> 
> Boy, should TV really cost this much? Comcast has been monkeying around up here in Santa Rosa, Ca. and it's been hard to figure out what I'm getting, channels come channels go, so I called them today to help me figure it out. I have two HDTV and this is what I currently get and pay for:
> 
> 
> Limited Basic- Channels 2-34 $16.57
> 
> Digital Classic- Channels 120-503 + Discovery/National Geo $11.95
> 
> HDTV - Channels 702,703,705,707,709, on demand, music $7. 00 box included
> 
> Additional HDTV service $7.00
> 
> Additional box $6.99
> 
> Subtotal $49.91
> 
> 
> So my family is ready to string me up because we don't get their favorite channels anymore, USA, TBS, Food, ect..........but if I want those channels I have to upgrade to Standard Cable (48.99 Channels 720-769). Then I get USA, TBS, Food ect in hdtv
> 
> That brings my grand total to $81.93 plus the BS fees and such they tack on
> 
> 
> Half the channels they are offering, we'll never watch. Are any of the Satellite services more cost effective? Are there any other ways to package this better?




I currently have Dishnework - $37.99 for Top 100+, $10 for HD ( they have a second HD tier for an extra $10 ) and $5.99 for locals including HD. The DVR is another $6.99 I think. The DVR can drive my second TV in the bedroom but it is only SD - but we are able to watch all the programs we record on either TVs. I think at this time this seems like the better deal.


I called Comcast and they say I need to have a HD box at each TV - I guess the locals are encrypted. We were trying to downgrade as school starts next week and we would like the kids to watch less TV but I really like this Dish single box DVR solution.


----------



## Cal1981

On DSLreports, there's a post about a major influx of new HD channels in Chicago:

*On August 19 Comcast will launch 15 HD channels in the city of Chicago.

Big Ten Network HD

Weather Channel HD

FX HD

Fox News Channel HD

Bravo HD

CNBC HD

QVC HD

Independent Film Channel HD

WE HD

Fuse HD

Encore HD

NBA TV HD

NHL Network HD

Hallmark Movie Channel HD

Speed Channel HD*


Any word on this happening in the Bay Area anytime soon?


----------



## bobby94928

Chicago is all digital all the time. They have plenty of room, we don't.......


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/14468588
> 
> 
> [...] I guess the locals are encrypted. [...]



Locals are not encrypted.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14468913
> 
> 
> On DSLreports, there's a post about a major influx of new HD channels in Chicago:
> 
> *On August 19 Comcast will launch 15 HD channels in the city of Chicago.
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Fox News Channel HD
> 
> Bravo HD
> 
> CNBC HD
> 
> QVC HD
> 
> Independent Film Channel HD
> 
> WE HD
> 
> Fuse HD
> 
> Encore HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> Speed Channel HD*
> 
> 
> Any word on this happening in the Bay Area anytime soon?



Mikef5 - want to take a stab at this question? I'm curious too, and you seem to be the expert on release dates.


----------



## Derek87

i may be in the minority, but i'd rather have zero new channels if ading them means PQ gets even worse...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14468913
> 
> 
> On DSLreports, there's a post about a major influx of new HD channels in Chicago:
> 
> *On August 19 Comcast will launch 15 HD channels in the city of Chicago.
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Weather Channel HD
> 
> FX HD
> 
> Fox News Channel HD
> 
> Bravo HD
> 
> CNBC HD
> 
> QVC HD
> 
> Independent Film Channel HD
> 
> WE HD
> 
> Fuse HD
> 
> Encore HD
> 
> NBA TV HD
> 
> NHL Network HD
> 
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> Speed Channel HD*
> 
> 
> Any word on this happening in the Bay Area anytime soon?


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14469589
> 
> 
> Locals are not encrypted.



Then I can just get basic cable for $14.99 and get the local HD feeds for free? I do have at least one TV with build in tuners? Thanks.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/14470810
> 
> 
> Then I can just get basic cable for $14.99 and get the local HD feeds for free? I do have at least one TV with build in tuners? Thanks.



Yes.


assuming you know that you need to hunt for where these channels are etc. This procedure is pretty specific to the TV and might be much simpler than what I am implying here.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cchierici* /forum/post/14463663
> 
> 
> Boy, should TV really cost this much? Comcast has been monkeying around up here in Santa Rosa, Ca. and it's been hard to figure out what I'm getting, channels come channels go, so I called them today to help me figure it out. I have two HDTV and this is what I currently get and pay for:
> 
> 
> Limited Basic- Channels 2-34 $16.57
> 
> Digital Classic- Channels 120-503 + Discovery/National Geo $11.95
> 
> HDTV - Channels 702,703,705,707,709, on demand, music $7. 00 box included
> 
> Additional HDTV service $7.00
> 
> Additional box $6.99
> 
> Subtotal $49.91
> 
> 
> So my family is ready to string me up because we don't get their favorite channels anymore, USA, TBS, Food, ect..........but if I want those channels I have to upgrade to Standard Cable (48.99 Channels 720-769). Then I get USA, TBS, Food ect in hdtv
> 
> That brings my grand total to $81.93 plus the BS fees and such they tack on
> 
> 
> Half the channels they are offering, we'll never watch. Are any of the Satellite services more cost effective? Are there any other ways to package this better?



Yes that's about right, since you have 2 HD boxes.

I also have 2, and one is a DVR, I pay a few bucks more for that - BUT I'm getting a 12 months promotion on the 2nd HD box, it is 1/2 price for 12 months. Also "Standard" cable is $52, so it works out to around $80/mo, plus taxes and fees..


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/14470562
> 
> 
> i may be in the minority, but i'd rather have zero new channels if ading them means PQ gets even worse...



As mentioned, Chicago dumped the ADS channels (the "A" portion that is) a while ago, so they have another 240Mhz or so(?) to work with... I'll guess we won't get that many more new channels here until they do the same.


1 analog channel is 6Mhz I think, with 2 or 3 HD channels able to use that space, so 40 analog channels could be 80 to 120(!) new HD channels.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14474324
> 
> 
> As mentioned, Chicago dumped the ADS channels (the "A" portion that is) a while ago, so they have another 240Mhz or so(?) to work with... I'll guess we won't get that many more new channels here until they do the same.
> 
> 
> 1 analog channel is 6Mhz I think, with 2 or 3 HD channels able to use that space, so 40 analog channels could be 80 to 120(!) new HD channels.



That's what I thought. I'm going to stick with CC until year's end. At that point, if I don't see some signs of movement in terms of enhanced HD offerings in early 2009, I'll start to consider my options. I will keep CC Internet but the TV end of it will be open to other providers.


----------



## wrinklefree

Does anyone know what the latest model DVR is from comcast? I've had mine for almost 2 years, and I'm wondering if there's a better model they're now leasing.


I'm not sure the info on the first page is still accurate.


----------



## bobby94928

If you have a 6416/3416 you have the latest.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got the Motorola 3416 when I picked one up at their office a few months back. I believe that is the current offering. It probably has a larger hard drive than your older model.


Anyone notice that since KTVU got a new transmitter the switchover to the 10 O'Clock News doesn't have audio that makes you jump out of your chair? What ever the issue was with the difference between network programming and commercials (both network and local) and the audio level of the newscast it seems to have been resolved with the new gear.


----------



## thedetoxie

Man, I really want SpeedHD... just for the WS Formula1 coverage. There is a race this weekend, please comcast!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14468913
> 
> 
> On DSLreports, there's a post about a major influx of new HD channels in Chicago:
> 
> *On August 19 Comcast will launch 15 HD channels in the city of Chicago.
> 
> Speed Channel HD*
> 
> 
> Any word on this happening in the Bay Area anytime soon?


----------



## walk

The newest DVR box is the *DCH*-3416









(note, not *DCT*-3416)


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14481067
> 
> 
> The newest DVR box is the *DCH*-3416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note, not *DCT*-3416)



Looks like I have the older DCT-3416. Anyone know what the differences are? Will I have any problems exchanging it at comcast?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/14481484
> 
> 
> Looks like I have the older DCT-3416. Anyone know what the differences are? Will I have any problems exchanging it at comcast?




With the newer system, I notice less of a remote delay, more hard drive space, and the box just looks better. As long as you're in an upgraded area and subscribe to HD/DVR, comcast will swap it out with no questions asked. Simply stop by one of their stores.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i bought a DCH-3416 hd dvr settop box last december.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

here are my channels in my HD package:


702 KTVUD

703 DKNTV

704 KROND

705 KPIXD

706 KICUD

707 KGOHD

709 KQEDH

712 KBCWD

720 CSNHD

722 VSGLF

724 ESPND

725 ES2HD
*730 NFLHD*

734 A&EHD

735 TBSHD

736 SCIFI

737 TNTHD

738 USAHD

739 UHD

740 MOJHD

743 MHD

746 HGTVD

747 FOODD

750 DSCHD

751 APHD

752 TLCHD

754 HDT

756 SCIHD

757 NGCHD

758 HISHD

759 CNNHD

764 FAMHD

765 DISHD

769 AMCHD
*770 HBOHD

780 SZ1Hw

785 SHOHD

792 MXHDW*


channels in *bold* are not authorized on my HD package.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

so when do they get these new HD channels in the bay area?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/14481706
> 
> 
> With the newer system, I notice less of a remote delay, more hard drive space, and the box just looks better. As long as you're in an upgraded area and subscribe to HD/DVR, comcast will swap it out with no questions asked. Simply stop by one of their stores.



It's also much quieter. Don't forget to ask for an HDMI cable when you pick one up (Comcast will give you one for free if you ask)


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14481978
> 
> 
> It's also much quieter. Don't forget to ask for an HDMI cable when you pick one up (Comcast will give you one for free if you ask)



Thanks, I'll def swap it out. Couldn't have come at a better time with the Olympics. I'm running low on HD space.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/14481985
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll def swap it out. Couldn't have come at a better time with the Olympics. I'm running low on HD space.




If you have a dct-3416, you already have the largest HD that Comcast offers (a paltry 160Gb...pathetic...16 = 160Gb), so I dont think going to the DCH will solve your space problem


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/14481985
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll def swap it out. Couldn't have come at a better time with the Olympics. I'm running low on HD space.



they wont move the stuff already on the old DVR onto the new one.

so you will lose all the show you have recorded. on the plus side

you will have lots of free space


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14482189
> 
> 
> If you have a dct-3416, you already have the largest HD that Comcast offers (a paltry 160Gb...pathetic...16 = 160Gb), so I dont think going to the DCH will solve your space problem



One word: TiVo!


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14484454
> 
> 
> One word: TiVo!



When I had comcast tv I also enjoyed my mythtv and firewire

connection the the dc{th}-3416. but tivo is more user friendly


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14482189
> 
> 
> If you have a dct-3416, you already have the largest HD that Comcast offers (a paltry 160Gb...pathetic...16 = 160Gb), so I dont think going to the DCH will solve your space problem



That's the great thing about using a server based PVR system. I have 8TB of storage available for storing video, and 7 TB is used! HD MPEG2 is pretty hard on the disk for long programs like the olympics...


----------



## mjhhmb

Any idea what this is? Do they have any internet service besides DSL?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/14492741
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is? Do they have any internet service besides DSL?



U-verse

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uverse


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjhhmb* /forum/post/14492741
> 
> 
> Any idea what this is? Do they have any internet service besides DSL?



The question I have is whether they are placing copper or fiber. If it is copper it will probably not have anything to do with Uverse. If they are placing fiber to new nodes near your existing or newly placed cross connect boxes then Uverse is coming to your neighborhood.


----------



## mjhhmb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14492813
> 
> 
> The question I have is whether they are placing copper or fiber. If it is copper it will probably not have anything to do with Uverse. If they are placing fiber to new nodes near your existing or newly placed cross connect boxes then Uverse is coming to your neighborhood.




How can I tell?


----------



## bobby94928

If it is fiber, that wire is going to have some orange markings on it.


----------



## c3

If the cable is stolen, it's copper.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14494777
> 
> 
> If the cable is stolen, it's copper.



Apparently that's becoming quite a prize among thieves nowadays. A friend of mine works at a metal recycling place and she said they make more calls now to verify the source of the material than they've ever had in the past because it's becoming such an issue.


Signs of the depression? Better keep a close eye on your Comcast cable feed.


----------



## avnstf

Hi - I just got back from a visit on the east coast, where I had been watching the USA women's soccer team winning their games, on the NBC soccer channel, which appeared in the lineup there..


But when got back home last night, all I could find that mentioned women's soccer was UHD...so I did a manual recording on that channel beginning at the time that the game started, for a total of 4 hours...


guess what? no soccer....3 quarters of the way through I found I was watching the MEDAL ceremony, backtracked and found that UHD had joined in with the soccer channel broadcast ONLY for the medal ceremony - bummer!!! (even if the US beat Brazil 1-0...I wanted to see it!)


So IS there an soccer channel in these parts???? I can't find it!!!


----------



## bobby94928

No!!!


----------



## walk

AT&T trucks have been doing work at the end of my street for a couple months now. (in Petaluma) no idea what they are doing...


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14495115
> 
> 
> Better keep a close eye on your Comcast cable feed.



Now that would really tick 'em off. RG6 center core is copper plated steel, and the shielding is aluminum.


Tough times calls for keeping some metals indoors where you used to let it sit on a pallet outside.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14504618
> 
> 
> Now that would really tick 'em off. RG6 center core is copper plated steel, and the shielding is aluminum.
> 
> 
> Tough times calls for keeping some metals indoors where you used to let it sit on a pallet outside.



A but the squirrels love it around here, they've got teeth like "Jaws" from those old James Bond Movies


ps...Any idea what you've got Cablecom working on at Saratoga and Cox/McFarland..they've been out there for days digging up the nice Lawn at the office complex for you


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14504752
> 
> 
> ps...Any idea what you've got Cablecom working on at Saratoga and Cox/McFarland..they've been out there for days digging up the nice Lawn at the office complex for you



Office Complex, eh? Comcast Small Business is the likely reason. Taking more customers away from AT$T for Phone & 'net.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast get much phone business? I would think it was too "young" for business to rely on it yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad

AT&T has been laying cable in downtown Martinez for months now. The thick cable is black, didn't notice any orange markings but the next time I'm downtown during the week I'll ask. Wouldn't have guessed those halfway house people would have been into home theater.










I'm from a small town in Washington state and in the late 1980s they laid fiber there but the place was always a test bed for the phone company's new technologies. When I was a kid we had automated dialing before a lot of places.


A squirrel put my area into the dark yesterday for about 8 hours chewing into some gear at a PG&E substation. It got it's just results as it was fried.


Also about stealing copper the plaques on the benches at the waterfront park are being stolen for the metal in them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14507309
> 
> 
> Comcast get much phone business? I would think it was too "young" for business to rely on it yet.



Things may have changed but last time I looked at getting cable (TV) for my office they wanted $5000 for installation. See they are required by franchise agreement to bring a drop into every residential building, but not commercial ones. That was about 10 years ago. Lately I get flyers in the mail for Comcast business HSI but I've never looked into it. I pay about $30/mo for DSL and that's all we need.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14507309
> 
> 
> Comcast get much phone business? I would think it was too "young" for business to rely on it yet.



I've had it for two years now, it's fine. Feature rich, it has all those bells and whistles that can run your AT$T bill up.


Half million adds in Q2 while BOPC lost subs, though i think bundling is a big reason.


Sorry for drifting OT. DTA, Digital TV switch, etc.


----------



## mikeaymar

I am having a problem. I used to be able to insert channels (for a couple of surveillance cameras, and some modulated video inputs) into channels above 83 or so. I would view these channels directly with my tv's and/or VCR's.

With the new digital channels, it seems that this won't work anymore, since the inserted channels don't seem to be able to 'get through' whatever Comcast is putting in those spaces.

So, I tried putting in a notch filter that removes channels between 75-80 (a ChannelPlus NF-471), and then inserting my local channels into that space. Unfortunately, the notch filter seems to remove some of the digital and HD channels, so they aren't visible to my Comcast DVR's anymore.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can insert these local channels, without messing up too much of the Comcast feed?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## That Don Guy

Speaking of U-Verse, I noticed that, starting sometime last week (August 17-23), the TV listings at Excite.com have added an entry for U-verse to the options for Benicia.


-- Don


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/14495650
> 
> 
> Hi - I just got back from a visit on the east coast, where I had been watching the USA women's soccer team winning their games, on the NBC soccer channel, which appeared in the lineup there..
> 
> 
> But when got back home last night, all I could find that mentioned women's soccer was UHD...so I did a manual recording on that channel beginning at the time that the game started, for a total of 4 hours...
> 
> 
> guess what? no soccer....3 quarters of the way through I found I was watching the MEDAL ceremony, backtracked and found that UHD had joined in with the soccer channel broadcast ONLY for the medal ceremony - bummer!!! (even if the US beat Brazil 1-0...I wanted to see it!)
> 
> 
> So IS there an soccer channel in these parts???? I can't find it!!!



The UniHD schedule was way off, I usually put 1 hour extra, and usually got the end. USA-HD was the 'Team USA' channel, that's what the soccer game was on, UniHD was Boxing, f-o-r-e-v-e-r. There were various repeats, but, the descriptions on my TiVoHD were never quite right, and I only got lucky to get the game. The one I wasn't as lucky on was the USA-Canada game that had a 90 minute lightening delay, and though it started in the middle of the broadcast block, and I added an hour, my recording stopped at the start of the second overtime.


----------



## DeaneG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/14513855
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can insert these local channels, without messing up too much of the Comcast feed?



I went through the same thing. I wound up notching out an analog channel I didn't want (along with its immediate analog neighbors because of filter width). I avoided notching out a digital channel.


I bought a custom notch filter 2599 at channel 44 from Communications and Energy Corporation for the incoming cable feed:

http://www.cefilter.com/products/dis...dID=22&CatID=1 


And I bandpass filtered my cheap modulator at channel 44 to keep it's out-of-band junk from getting onto the cable, using a custom TXBP bandpass:

http://www.cefilter.com/products/dis...dID=17&CatID=1 


With these filters, you can choose your substitution channel exactly, and they're not crazy expensive. Lead time was a week or so.


----------



## DeaneG

I forgot to say, cable TV channel number to frequency mapping is not linear, check here to make sure the "analog" channel you choose to knock out does not have analog or digital neighbors you wish to keep:

http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html 


For example, I knocked out 44 which for me is in the middle of a purely analog group of channels, so I wouldn't knock out an unknown digital channel on a neighboring channel.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/14520218
> 
> 
> The UniHD schedule was way off, I usually put 1 hour extra, and usually got the end. USA-HD was the 'Team USA' channel, that's what the soccer game was on, UniHD was Boxing, f-o-r-e-v-e-r. There were various repeats, but, the descriptions on my TiVoHD were never quite right, and I only got lucky to get the game. The one I wasn't as lucky on was the USA-Canada game that had a 90 minute lightening delay, and though it started in the middle of the broadcast block, and I added an hour, my recording stopped at the start of the second overtime.



yeah...I'm still ticked off about the whole business...even though YESTERDAY I noticed the game was on the NBC site and watched it, and I'm glad I did, it didn't compared with watching it in high-def on a bigger screen without knowing what the score would finally be....


(I saw the Usa-Canada game because I had set it for a 4-hour recording on my father's Tivo, where I was visiting at that time...)


----------



## cperalt1

Just recently moved and tried to sign up for High Speed internet via comcastoffers.com Being impatient like all of us are I decided to call Comcast before my self install kit arrived. The situation is I am trying to avoid a "professional install" since it is not necesarry as the previous tenant had comcast service and even though it has been "disconnected" in the system, the line itself is still active. In other words no truck roll has been sent out. In order to save Comcast money and save myself some aggravation I have attempted to explain the situation to a phone csr and an online chat csr. They both say that they need to send someone out to charge me $50 install fee for basically plugging in the coax to my cable modem. There is no notch filter on the line so there is no need for an installer. If they want to send one later to block the expanded basic channels then so be it but all I want is basic + blast internet. As an IT engineer I know that this is not rocket science. The last straw here is that the online csr just closed the chat in the middle of the session basically not wanting to clear up the situation. This is not how they should be treating new customers, I almost want to spring and switch to speakeasy DSL but would rather prefer Comcast if possible. Any suggestions besides waiting for the "mythical" self install kit? Thanks.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/14523065
> 
> 
> Any suggestions besides waiting for the "mythical" self install kit? Thanks.



Kits are sent UPS from within the Bay Area. Doesn't take too long.


You could go into any payment center and pick up a modem. But you may not get the promo price that the website offers.


Can buy one at retail. Can buy a used one, but beware - if it's an unreturned rental unit you'll pay a rental fee if they will provision it at all.


If you elect for the tech visit, I think you can meet the tech at the door and ask for a SIK - they hand you a modem and the mythical SIK (2 coax jumpers, a splitter and install CD in a slick shrink wrap box) and say "have at it".


But if you end up with too many modems in the end, I recommend returning them to a payment center and get a receipt.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

what, no hallmark channel? i've checked my on-screen guide, and its still there, and i've checked ch. 66, and ch. 185, and it went to color bars, what happened, does it go off the air, or are they having some technical difficulties?


----------



## cperalt1

The Kit they are sending me is coming from Georgia via DHL. Go Figure, so I take it no real way to avoid the tech visit despite everything already being there. Of course they insist that there is no service at my address when there clearly is since I can watch my tv without a problem. As far as hallmark is concerned am definitely not getting it either on 66 or 185 as of midnight last night, didn't check this morning. what gives? The wife love her mystery shows and was pretty annoyed at not being able to watch them last night.


----------



## tex94

I just got a new Sharp 32" HDTV for our den, I plan to use this as the alternate viewing spot when my wife or kids are hogging my 52" tv in the family room.


I have a comcast box on the big TV but was hoping to avoid getting one for the little TV (I don't plan to use it that often and dont want to spend the $$). The QAM tuner does a nice job with the local digital and HD channels I can get on cable but I was surprised to see that channels like ESPN and CNN were still showing up as analog. This, of course, means that the picture quality is crappy in comparison.


Is there anything I can do other than get a comcast box (or Tivo HD)? When they switch to digital only next February will these channels come in as digital (I suspect not as comcast will want me to pay more). Suggestions?


----------



## bobby94928

I have a picture on both 66 and 185 as of 7:40AM in Rohnert Park.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14525319
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do other than get a comcast box (or Tivo HD)? When they switch to digital only next February will these channels come in as digital (I suspect not as comcast will want me to pay more). Suggestions?



Feb 2009 doesn't apply directly to Comcast. Comcast is on their own schedule. They could potentially switch before, at, or after that date. They can do partial switching. They have changed plans in the past so best to pay attention if it affects you.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/14523065
> 
> 
> Just recently moved and tried to sign up for High Speed internet via comcastoffers.com Being impatient like all of us are I decided to call Comcast before my self install kit arrived. The situation is I am trying to avoid a "professional install" since it is not necesarry as the previous tenant had comcast service and even though it has been "disconnected" in the system, the line itself is still active. In other words no truck roll has been sent out. In order to save Comcast money and save myself some aggravation I have attempted to explain the situation to a phone csr and an online chat csr. They both say that they need to send someone out to charge me $50 install fee for basically plugging in the coax to my cable modem. There is no notch filter on the line so there is no need for an installer. If they want to send one later to block the expanded basic channels then so be it but all I want is basic + blast internet. As an IT engineer I know that this is not rocket science. The last straw here is that the online csr just closed the chat in the middle of the session basically not wanting to clear up the situation. This is not how they should be treating new customers, I almost want to spring and switch to speakeasy DSL but would rather prefer Comcast if possible. Any suggestions besides waiting for the "mythical" self install kit? Thanks.



How do you know it's still active? If service was disconnected (properly, inside the locked catv box) then you will need a tech to hook it up again. Also the modem needs a tech to register it, though if you search around the internet you can find the secret procedure to do it yourself, but otherwise you can't just take your own modem and plug it in, it won't work until it's registered.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14525319
> 
> 
> I just got a new Sharp 32" HDTV for our den, I plan to use this as the alternate viewing spot when my wife or kids are hogging my 52" tv in the family room.
> 
> 
> I have a comcast box on the big TV but was hoping to avoid getting one for the little TV (I don't plan to use it that often and dont want to spend the $$). The QAM tuner does a nice job with the local digital and HD channels I can get on cable but I was surprised to see that channels like ESPN and CNN were still showing up as analog. This, of course, means that the picture quality is crappy in comparison.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do other than get a comcast box (or Tivo HD)? When they switch to digital only next February will these channels come in as digital (I suspect not as comcast will want me to pay more). Suggestions?



to the second part of ur question, you'll need another hd-compatible-moto box or cable card from comcast to see other HD channels that are not "OTA" such as espn and cnn. those digital channels are encrypted and will continue to be even if comcast turns off analog (if ever).


----------



## millerwill

Why don't we have a DirectTV thread that is anywhere as extensive as this Comcast thread? It would be good to hear more balanced comparisons of the two.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/14528357
> 
> 
> Why don't we have a DirectTV thread that is anywhere as extensive as this Comcast thread? It would be good to hear more balanced comparisons of the two.



I don't know. Why don't you ask over in a DirectTV thread or start one yourself. You could refer to this one as an example. We definitely don't want to muddy this one up with DirectTV.


----------



## bobby94928

I have noticed that the Big 10 channel is popping up all over the country in the last days so I thought I'd go through our channels to see if it has arrived here yet. Lo and behold, I have the channel on 403. I am still getting a 'not authorized' message so it is fairy new. I have the Sports package so I will definitely get it when it authorizes. As has been mentioned in other threads Comcast is going HD in Big 10 footprints but not in others. That seems to be the case here, no HD. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/14528357
> 
> 
> Why don't we have a DirectTV thread that is anywhere as extensive as this Comcast thread? It would be good to hear more balanced comparisons of the two.



In addition to what Bobby said, DirecTV is a nationwide provider, whereas Comcast is basically a local provider. Things concerning D* happen all over the country, while issues with Comcast are local.


There is a local DirecTV thread as well as a number of national threads.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14525319
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do other than get a comcast box (or Tivo HD)? When they switch to digital only next February will these channels come in as digital (I suspect not as comcast will want me to pay more). Suggestions?



You won't able to watch these channels with just QAM tuners. To be fair to Comcast, it offers free CableCARD (and even a free DCT 700 cable box). I don't see them demanding customer to pay more for first TV. I hope they get rid of "additional outlet fee" for other TVs. It does not make much sense.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/14525184
> 
> 
> The Kit they are sending me is coming from Georgia via DHL..



That's nutz


----------



## cperalt1

Received my self install kit yesterday, will try to deal with the comcast gods later today. The reason I know I have a signal is that I still maintain an account at another location with the triple play premier bundle and when I hook up my dct-3416 I receive all my provisioned channels so I know that the line has not been "disconnected". What is frustrating about this is that I have not needed a tech to come and install service during my last three moves. The most I have had to do was call the CSR, give them my MAC address to provision my modem and pick up the dcts at the local office. I'm guessing I'll have to pay their $50 install fee for the tech to come out and plug in a coax cable, and call in a mac address. Thanks for the feedback guy, here is to hoping for DOCSIS 3 soon.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wonder if they're every going to standardize sound levels on HD stations (and networks)? Going between channels like KQED-HD where the level is low to KPIX-HD where it is high. This is very annoying. And levels on the cable network channels are all inconsistent too. I guess it's all in how the original stream was encoded.


----------



## wrinklefree

I just read that Comcast is finally bringing Speed HD. Any idea when that might happen for our area? I would love to finish out the Formula 1 season in HD.


----------



## fender4645

Got the message on my S3 today about the BigTen network being added. Unfortunately only the SD channel.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14539603
> 
> 
> Got the message on my S3 today about the BigTen network being added. Unfortunately only the SD channel.



maybe its cuz i was a pac10 alum but... why would anyone in CA care about the big ten network????


----------



## stugove

Yes, it's nice to hear about upcoming adds like Big Ten network and Speed HD, but when will we get the FX HD channel? Especially since it's been recently announced by Comcast for the Northeast and Chicago areas.


Most of FX' shows have been delayed due to the writers' strike -- for example, The Shield's final season has been in the can for some time but has been held back until next Tuesday. Would love to see that show in HD... hint hint... not to mention It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and a new entry, Sons of Anarchy, which debuts the day after The Shield's premiere. You also have Damages and Rescue Me returning in early '09.


Damn, sometimes it feels as though Comcast is just daring me to go satellite, as I believe both D* and E* carry FX HD...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14540160
> 
> 
> maybe its cuz i was a pac10 alum but... why would anyone in CA care about the big ten network????



Because there are many transplants and alumni from those states. When I lived in New York, Texas, and New Mexico I would have given my eyeteeth to be able to watch my favorite Pac10 (they were actually Pac8 then) team play football on TV.


----------



## rxp19

Looks like the A's are trying to switch CSN networks on us.

"The A's are negotiating with Comcast to shift their local cable television rights from CSN Bay Area to Sacramento-based CSN West." 

*Any ideas if CSN West will be televised in HD in the Bay Area soon? Ever?*


There were a couple of sports I followed on CSN West (channel 400) this past year. It would've been nice to watch them in HD. The Dish companies have this issue resolved, but that's not an option for me.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/14542345
> 
> 
> *Any ideas if CSN West will be televised in HD in the Bay Area soon? Ever?*



Looks like Sacromento gets both CSN West HD and CSN Bay Area HD. WTF ?


----------



## walk

Why the heck would the A's want to do something like that?


----------



## Keenan

More viewers, more exposure, more money.


----------



## walk

More viewers in Sacramento than Oakland and the Bay Area whaaa?


What're they gonna do when the team moves to Fremont?


----------



## fender4645

Rivercats have a big fanbase...one of the best in all of AAA. I'm a bit surprised that Sacto wasn't a possible destination for the A's.


----------



## Keenan

It's official: Comcast starts 250GB bandwidth caps October 1

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...october-1.html 


(sounds very reasonable to me, I know TW and others were looking at much lower caps in the 50-60 GB range)


----------



## fender4645

Interesting. Unfortunately my router doesn't do any bandwidth stats but I think I'll try to find some app and run it on all my machines to see roughly how much bandwidth I use. I really have no idea.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14546443
> 
> 
> Interesting. Unfortunately my router doesn't do any bandwidth stats but I think I'll try to find some app and run it on all my machines to see roughly how much bandwidth I use. I really have no idea.



Earlier in the month I looked all over for an app that would track BW and just about every single one was of no use as all they did was track data amounts over the adapter connection - meaning, that all data, including local LAN usage such as viewing/transferring video from a server to a client was included in the totals.


I did finally come across one that did breakout LAN usage from internet usage. It's not free, but it's worth the $30 IMO. It's called BWMeter and it will separate out the usage and list it by hour/day/month/year and has a lot of other features.

http://www.download.com/BWMeter/3000...-10252213.html 


I also tried to find something that would work directly with the router(D-Link DIR655) but apparently there is no such animal.


I'm very happy with BWMeter though.


----------



## fender4645

Cool. I'll try that out...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14546647
> 
> 
> Cool. I'll try that out...



Came across the below as well, but it doesn't work with my router.

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato


----------



## walk

Sweet, now I can make sure I'm using all of my allotted 250 gigs!


Damn 40 million emails, I better get crackin!


(/sarcasm)


So it's both ways, not just downloading then.


> Quote:
> Data usage, also known as bandwidth usage, is the amount of data, such as images, movies, photos, videos, and other files that customers *send, receive, download or upload* over a specific period of time.



My router (D-Link "GamerLounge" ... dumb name, good 1000bit soho router) shows LAN and WAN "packets" sent and received seperately, but I have no idea how big a "packet" is. I would also have to reset it manually at the beginning of the month, I guess.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/14456499
> 
> 
> Has anybody in 94087 in Fremont/Mary area had daytime problems with digital channels (pixellation, drop outs)? Same problems on two different QAM receivers, especially on 2.1/5.1 and 11.1/44.1. Problems clear up at night, and especially bad on warmer days.



Thought I would follow up on this. Short answer, an inline amplifier fixed this







Longer answer, the tech said that warmer weather causes all cable distribution to be adversely affected, essentially reducing signal strength at the house drop vs. cooler weather. That coupled with my splitters caused enough of a signal degradation to drop below the threshold. Tech also said too much signal can also be a problem, so I will have to check on chilly nights, but the right attenuator would solve that










Happy again, even if $50 lighter









Jim in Sunnyvale


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14546311
> 
> 
> It's official: Comcast starts 250GB bandwidth caps October 1
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...october-1.html
> 
> 
> (sounds very reasonable to me, I know TW and others were looking at much lower caps in the 50-60 GB range)



Man I was just getting ready to shift over to Comcast HSI and their digital phone ( do the Triple play bit ) ...... not going to happen now !!! I'll just stay with Sonic Net and live with my meager but unlimited 6 Mbps










This 250 GB limit will come and bite them in the rear end later on ( try streaming or downloading a couple of High Def movies or do the NetFlix movie downloads, especially when they go HD for their movies and see how long that will last ) but I can see what's going to happen down the road. You want more than 250 GB's ??? PAY MORE for it or better yet metered internet access. That's been on the horizon for along time and I'm shocked it hasn't happened before now.


They don't have the infrastructure to be all things to all people ( Cable Tv, Internet access, and digital phones ). They have to rob Peter to pay Paul and in the end we all lose.


Here's my humble advice to Comcast. Build the infrastructure to support what your customers want, don't try and squeeze more into a pipe that just isn't built for it...... get a damn bigger pipe










Wow, blood pressure shot up there for a second.









I'm going back to watching the A's lose another game while we still have the bandwidth to do it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Uh, 250GB is *a lot*.


Keep in mind *they always had these limits* (actually they were probably lower a few years ago) the only difference now is they are telling us exactly what those limits are.


250GB would be about 35 HD movie downloads (avg. about 7GB each). That's more than 1 per day. Are you really going to rent more than 1 HD movie per day, every day of the month?


----------



## Dragunov1

Yeah the thing is these have always been there. I have seen people get "the letter" for using 200gb, some for 300gb. Personally I have gone over 300gb sometimes and they didn't tell me anything. But now that it is official they will monitor more it seems.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14548271
> 
> 
> Uh, 250GB is *a lot*.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind *they always had these limits* (actually they were probably lower a few years ago) the only difference now is they are telling us exactly what those limits are.
> 
> 
> 250GB would be about 35 HD movie downloads (avg. about 7GB each). That's more than 1 per day. Are you really going to rent more than 1 HD movie per day, every day of the month?



Walk,


Let me first answer your question. No, I will not rent more than 1 HD movie per day, with Netflix you pay a monthly fee and down load the movies you want, when you want them. When they start offering HD movies as part of this then yes there will be times when I wll down load more than one HD movie. To be honest I normally use Comcast's VOD for a lot of the HD movies I watch but that is supplemented by other sources. If that was all I was using my internet connection for then it would not impact me in the least but I do other things that when you add them all up they are a significant amount of data ( not near 250 Gb's but significant ).


My point was there should be no caps or limits at all. They offer you high speed internet up to 16 Mbps but now want to limit the amount of data that you can download, why do you need all that speed ?? So you can reach your limit faster ??










If their infrastructure can't support this then they shouldn't offer it or limit it. They need to fix their infrastructure to accommodate this increase in data transfer not just limit it to a set level. This is the same thing they were doing with the upgrades to their cable system. They wanted to add channels without upgrading the systems to handle this so they crammed as much as they could into the systems until they realized it wasn't going to work and to their credit they finally got busy upgrading all their cable systems here in the Bay Area. They could of just limited the amount of channels you can view and waited until technology was available to increase their capacity to add new channels but they finally did the right thing and did the upgrades.


So, long story made short. Upgrade the system to accommodate this increase in data flow, not limit it to some arbitrary amount that could, in the future, be even more restrictive ( Point in fact, take TWC as an example ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

They've had un-official, or at least un-publicized caps for quite awhile, and if I'm not mistaken it's a dynamic cap, meaning that if you fall into the very top percentage of BW users you'll get a call from Comcast's CSA people, whether that's 300 or 450GBs in a given month. At least now, there's an actual number, a gauge, so users know where they stand.


Mikef5, I agree that they should build the system to support what the customers want, but it's a balancing act. How much capital do you put into a system when only a few percentage actually use it to it's capacity?


I haven't done the numbers, but I doubt 8/1 users would even get close to the cap in a single month, 16/2 definitely can, and their 50mb service, well, that could probably be done in a week or so.


What wasn't said in the articles, and I expect the other shoe to drop sometime in the future, is that now there are caps, I would expect additional charges for BW usage beyond the cap will become a reality - your flat rate per month gets you 250GBs, but anything above you'll pay extra for, like many cell phone plans, or even gas/water/electricity/telephone service.


Eventually, as online content becomes more prevalent, Comcast will need to raise the cap, or probably more likely, raise the cost for that additional usage as in their 50MB service - can't imagine paying for that level of service without being able to use it, and with a cap at 250...


As far as "unlimited" DSL with Sonic, I've seen Dane mention that the only reason they can do that now is that the overall majority of their users don't use an amount where it becomes a losing proposition for Sonic. Sonic buys X-amount of BW at X-amount of dollars for it's users, if those users start using more than he's paid for, then the price to the user will have to increase. If I'm not mistaken, there have been times when Sonic has actually been in the red with their internet service, but the other products have made up the difference so they're still in the black overall.


In a perfect world, a 16/2 user should be able to saturate that pipe 24/7, but because cable HSI is a shared "party line" system it would require some expensive upgrades, capital outlay that's not justified because only a few users would actually use it. Plus, they are actually are upgrading the infrastructure the deployment of DOCSIS 3.0, although caps and rates commensurate with that level of service will probably be put in the place - maybe a cap of 400+GB for a 50MB connection.


I don't like the idea of caps, but as I noted earlier, as far as caps go, 250GB seems very reasonable at the current time, definitely better than what some of the others providers have been talking about.


I haven't done any comparisons lately, but for $52 a month, a 16/2 connection that's actually faster for brief periods and the ability to use 250GBs of BW per month is not a bad deal at all IMO. Granted, you have to also have cable TV to get that rate, but when you're only paying $16.57 a month for all the local HD and then some, the whole package is a pretty darn good deal.


Of course, ask me again in a year or so, after online content becomes more prevalent and that cap has been surpassed month after month, then it will be time to look around again, and even then, Comcast will have to stay competitive.


----------



## walk

As far as I can see they've gone as far as they can with DOCSIS 1.x. Caps are merely there to make sure that a tiny minority of people don't fubar the whole network for the vast majority of everyone else who probably only uses 2-5GB a month and will NEVER run into a 250GB cap.


I'm sure when DOCSIS 3.0 is rolled out they will be able to increase the caps.


FIOS would be nice too, but even still we should consider ourselves lucky to have one of the fastest and relatively cheapest internet services in the world... many people around the world pay by the byte for broadband and even more people are still stuck on dialup!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14551689
> 
> 
> They've had un-official, or at least un-publicized caps for quite awhile, and if I'm not mistaken it's a dynamic cap, meaning that if you fall into the very top percentage of BW users you'll get a call from Comcast's CSA people, whether that's 300 or 450GBs in a given month. At least now, there's an actual number, a gauge, so users know where they stand.
> 
> 
> Mikef5, I agree that they should build the system to support what the customers want, but it's a balancing act. How much capital do you put into a system when only a few percentage actually use it to it's capacity?
> 
> 
> I haven't done the numbers, but I doubt 8/1 users would even get close to the cap in a single month, 16/2 definitely can, and their 50mb service, well, that could probably be done in a week or so.
> 
> 
> What wasn't said in the articles, and I expect the other shoe to drop sometime in the future, is that now there are caps, I would expect additional charges for BW usage beyond the cap will become a reality - your flat rate per month gets you 250GBs, but anything above you'll pay extra for, like many cell phone plans, or even gas/water/electricity/telephone service.
> 
> 
> Eventually, as online content becomes more prevalent, Comcast will need to raise the cap, or probably more likely, raise the cost for that additional usage as in their 50MB service - can't imagine paying for that level of service without being able to use it, and with a cap at 250...
> 
> 
> As far as "unlimited" DSL with Sonic, I've seen Dane mention that the only reason they can do that now is that the overall majority of their users don't use an amount where it becomes a losing proposition for Sonic. Sonic buys X-amount of BW at X-amount of dollars for it's users, if those users start using more than he's paid for, then the price to the user will have to increase. If I'm not mistaken, there have been times when Sonic has actually been in the red with their internet service, but the other products have made up the difference so they're still in the black overall.
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, a 16/2 user should be able to saturate that pipe 24/7, but because cable HSI is a shared "party line" system it would require some expensive upgrades, capital outlay that's not justified because only a few users would actually use it. Plus, they are actually are upgrading the infrastructure the deployment of DOCSIS 3.0, although caps and rates commensurate with that level of service will probably be put in the place - maybe a cap of 400+GB for a 50MB connection.
> 
> 
> I don't like the idea of caps, but as I noted earlier, as far as caps go, 250GB seems very reasonable at the current time, definitely better than what some of the others providers have been talking about.
> 
> 
> I haven't done any comparisons lately, but for $52 a month, a 16/2 connection that's actually faster for brief periods and the ability to use 250GBs of BW per month is not a bad deal at all IMO. Granted, you have to also have cable TV to get that rate, but when you're only paying $16.57 a month for all the local HD and then some, the whole package is a pretty darn good deal.
> 
> 
> Of course, ask me again in a year or so, after online content becomes more prevalent and that cap has been surpassed month after month, then it will be time to look around again, and even then, Comcast will have to stay competitive.



Jim,


You know this is Deja Vu all over again only with internet instead of cable tv upgrades










I do agree they have to balance what they can offer and what is feasible and for the most part I agree with a lot of your points. My concern is what is going to happen down the line. If you accept limits on your service now what is the motivation to upgrade your infrastructure. If you wait until new available content starts to dominate the system before you upgrade the system they will once again be playing catch up to the competition like they are doing now with their HD channels.


Here's another thought. How does Dish do their HD VOD and their new 1080p VOD ??? Internet connection required ??? How does Directv do their Directv on Demand ??? Internet connection required ?? How about IPTV ?? Internet connection..... I think you see where this is going. Yes, this is way down the line but the time is coming where more and more heavy duty data will be available on the internet. I don't want Comcast to wait until they absolutely have to upgrade their network but for once get ahead of the pact and get it done before they fall behind again. Yes, I know they have to answer to share holders and bean counters but a little future planning will save you money in the long run.


One last thought. If I was a cable company and I wanted to limit the impact that my competition ( Sat Co's ) new VOD or any other new competitors/content providers had on my system, how could I do this and justify it ?? Internet connection required.......Limited

Not saying they would do this but it's an interesting idea to ponder for the future










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14552381
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> You know this is Deja Vu all over again only with internet instead of cable tv upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree they have to balance what they can offer and what is feasible and for the most part I agree with a lot of your points. My concern is what is going to happen down the line. If you accept limits on your service now what is the motivation to upgrade your infrastructure. If you wait until new available content starts to dominate the system before you upgrade the system they will once again be playing catch up to the competition like they are doing now with their HD channels.
> 
> 
> Here's another thought. How does Dish do their HD VOD and their new 1080p VOD ??? Internet connection required ??? How does Directv do their Directv on Demand ??? Internet connection required ?? How about IPTV ?? Internet connection..... I think you see where this is going. Yes, this is way down the line but the time is coming where more and more heavy duty data will be available on the internet. I don't want Comcast to wait until they absolutely have to upgrade their network but for once get ahead of the pact and get it done before they fall behind again. Yes, I know they have to answer to share holders and bean counters but a little future planning will save you money in the long run.
> 
> 
> One last thought. If I was a cable company and I wanted to limit the impact that my competition ( Sat Co's ) new VOD or any other new competitors/content providers had on my system, how could I do this and justify it ?? Internet connection required.......Limited
> 
> Not saying they would do this but it's an interesting idea to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I hear you, but in the case with HSI, I think they are probably ahead of the curve now that they've started the process of changing over much of the analog channels to digital, moving to DOCSIS 3.0, and even deploying 1GHz systems.


The amount of users that are actually DL'ing those videos via DirecTV and Dish is practically nil in my estimation, at least currently, so it wouldn't have much impact on the network or the cap. I have wondered how all that would shake out though, satcos using a cablenet provided internet to deliver their content. Eventually it will certainly become a factor, but I don't see that happening in the immediate future.


I think this cap announcement is just one step on the way to enabling the provider to charge for that sort of usage - video DLs from another provider - among other things.


Personally, given Comcast's history for, let's just say, being less than truthful - lying is a harsh word -







about BW usage, capacity, management methods, etc, I have my doubts that there really is a problem, rather it's Comcast artificially creating these BW issues as a way to extract more money from the subscriber - sort of like how the worth of diamonds is linked to what ever the manufacturers set the supply level at.


As far as limiting usage induced by other companies, they're not "supposed" to restrict that usage, but as far as I know, they can charge whatever they want for it. So if you're a D* sub and you're using a lot of BW for those videos I expect you'll be paying Comcast, in some way, some how, in the future for it.


BTW, the BDA is not happy at all with those satcos claiming "Blu-ray disc quality", or something referencing Blu-ray, for that 1080p VOD they're offering - clearly it is not Blu-ray quality by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll bet the use of the term Blu-ray will soon disappear from those ads.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14551880
> 
> 
> As far as I can see they've gone as far as they can with DOCSIS 1.x. Caps are merely there to make sure that a tiny minority of people don't fubar the whole network for the vast majority of everyone else who probably only uses 2-5GB a month and will NEVER run into a 250GB cap.
> 
> 
> I'm sure when DOCSIS 3.0 is rolled out they will be able to increase the caps.
> 
> 
> FIOS would be nice too, but even still we should consider ourselves lucky to have one of the fastest and relatively cheapest internet services in the world... many people around the world pay by the byte for broadband and even more people are still stuck on dialup!



Yes, but there's also those that get 100mb/s pipes and pay $50-$70-USD for it. Technically speaking, the US is behind the curve with it's internet infrastructure, we should have been getting 50-100mb/s speeds a long time ago. OTOH, who is really using that much capacity right now? Maybe in the future sure, but for now, it's that balancing act of providing the infrastructure versus the cost and return involved.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14552630
> 
> 
> I hear you, but in the case with HSI, I think they are probably ahead of the curve now that they've started the process of changing over much of the analog channels to digital, moving to DOCSIS 3.0, and even deploying 1GHz systems.
> 
> 
> The amount of users that are actually DL'ing those videos via DirecTV and Dish is practically nil in my estimation, at least currently, so it wouldn't have much impact on the network or the cap. I have wondered how all that would shake out though, satcos using a cablenet provided internet to deliver their content. Eventually it will certainly become a factor, but I don't see that happening in the immediate future.
> 
> 
> I think this cap announcement is just one step on the way to enabling the provider to charge for that sort of usage - video DLs from another provider - among other things.
> 
> 
> Personally, given Comcast's history for, let's just say, being less than truthful - lying is a harsh word -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about BW usage, capacity, management methods, etc, I have my doubts that there really is a problem, rather it's Comcast artificially creating these BW issues as a way to extract more money from the subscriber - sort of like how the worth of diamonds is linked to what ever the manufacturers set the supply level at.
> 
> 
> As far as limiting usage induced by other companies, they're not "supposed" to restrict that usage, but as far as I know, they can charge whatever they want for it. So if you're a D* sub and you're using a lot of BW for those videos I expect you'll be paying Comcast, in some way, some how, in the future for it.
> 
> 
> BTW, the BDA is not happy at all with those satcos claiming "Blu-ray disc quality", or something referencing Blu-ray, for that 1080p VOD they're offering - clearly it is not Blu-ray quality by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll bet the use of the term Blu-ray will soon disappear from those ads.



Again I agree with you ( for the most part ) but given their history and willingness to do upgrades ( how long did it take to do the cable upgrades in Santa Rosa and Milpitas ??? ) I think it's prudent to start now to avoid the rush later on when we're playing catchup again










I have a bad feeling you're right about the real reason having nothing to do with the claim of bandwidth problems. They were slapped on the wrist by the FCC for their "throttling and/or packet interference " of some users of peer to peer and this, IMHO, is their response to what they intend to do about it.


Well, for me, if it's limited then it's not for me and I can, for now, live with what I have. Sonic's a great company and has a great support staff. I'm sure Comcast can live with me not getting their limited internet connection

















Edit...

Jim read some of the comments in this link, I think some of them are valid and worth noting ... http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/15280.cfm 

Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14552780
> 
> 
> Again I agree with you ( for the most part ) but given their history and willingness to do upgrades ( how long did it take to do the cable upgrades in Santa Rosa and Milpitas ??? ) I think it's prudent to start now to avoid the rush later on when we're playing catchup again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling you're right about the real reason having nothing to do with the claim of bandwidth problems. They were slapped on the wrist by the FCC for their "throttling and/or packet interference " of some users of peer to peer and this, IMHO, is their response to what they intend to do about it.
> 
> 
> Well, for me, if it's limited then it's not for me and I can, for now, live with what I have. Sonic's a great company and has a great support staff. I'm sure Comcast can live with me not getting their limited internet connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, you are actually limited in that you can only push so much data through at that rate you're paying for. I'm not sure how to calculate it, but I'm guessing you couldn't even reach 250GBs a month with a 6mb/s connection. I could be wrong about that though as I don't know how to come up with the number. And you're probably not getting a full 6 either, it's probably closer to about 80% of that rate.


I agree Sonic is a great company, and if their newer, faster service is competitive with Comcast I'll definitely be checking it out, but for now, I'm happy with what I get for the price.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14552780
> 
> 
> 
> Edit...
> 
> Jim read some of the comments in this link, I think some of them are valid and worth noting ... http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/15280.cfm
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Interesting comments, they're some good discussion in the Ars Technica forum as well.


Below link talks about the principle of net neutrality - something that is linked directly to things such as DirecTV/Dish video DLs - although this article focuses on why the TV networks need to be lobbying for it to become law in Washington.

http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/08/29/daily.2/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14552905
> 
> 
> Well, you are actually limited in that you can only push so much data through at that rate you're paying for. I'm not sure how to calculate it, but I'm guessing you couldn't even reach 250GBs a month with a 6mb/s connection. I could be wrong about that though as I don't know how to come up with the number. And you're probably not getting a full 6 either, it's probably closer to about 80% of that rate.
> 
> 
> I agree Sonic is a great company, and if their newer, faster service is competitive with Comcast I'll definitely be checking it out, but for now, I'm happy with what I get for the price.



Actually, I get more than the advertised speed ( I live just down the street from the access node ) but you're right I don't even come close to 250 Gbs but that's not the point I'm driving at. Future planning is what I'm driving at. Sure it's fine now but sooner than you think we'll be exceeding that limit. There's just getting more and more content that is available for us to use and it's only going to get worse ( or better depending on your view







).


The internet was never designed to do what it's being expected to do now days. I doubt that there are very many people that remember what the internet was designed to do.....and it wasn't to play Colossal Cave or Zork









The whole internet system needs to be revamped and upgraded. Internet 2 was suppose to do that but that seems to have lost steam or lost interest in doing. We are majorly behind just about every country in internet infrastructure build up and it's sad that we live in Silicon Valley the place that makes it happen.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14552964
> 
> 
> Interesting comments, they're some good discussion in the Ars Technica forum as well.
> 
> 
> Below link talks about the principle of net neutrality - something that is linked directly to things such as DirecTV/Dish video DLs - although this article focuses on why the TV networks need to be lobbying for it to become law in Washington.
> 
> http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/08/29/daily.2/



That's funny, I click on the link and get the message " We are currently undergoing maintenance ", Well, at least someone's upgrading their system










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14552964
> 
> 
> Interesting comments, they're some good discussion in the Ars Technica forum as well.
> 
> 
> Below link talks about the principle of net neutrality - something that is linked directly to things such as DirecTV/Dish video DLs - although this article focuses on why the TV networks need to be lobbying for it to become law in Washington.
> 
> http://www.tvnewsday.com/articles/2008/08/29/daily.2/



More fuel for the fodder..... http://www.dailytech.com/Comcast+Set...ticle12812.htm 

One more for good measure..... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14553320
> 
> 
> That's funny, I click on the link and get the message " We are currently undergoing maintenance ", Well, at least someone's upgrading their system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It worked when I posted it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14553359
> 
> 
> It worked when I posted it.



It made me laugh
















I mean what are the chances that we would be discussing the need for the internet infrastructure needing to be upgraded and the site goes down for maintenance at the same time ??? Check for listening devices.......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

250GB is 2,000,000 megabits. If you have 6Mbit service (6/1 actually, remember both count towards the cap) 2,000,000 / 7 = 285,714 seconds / 3600 = 79 hours.


You could use your cap's worth in 79 hours or about 3.3 days.


If you have 16/2 service = 31 hours.


Still the point of a faster connection is so you can download large files quicker if you need to, not so that you can saturate it 24/7.


Using the HD movie example, with a 16Mbit connection you should easily be able to watch it while it's DLing (most HD rentals are encoded at about 7-10mbit/sec).


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14553356
> 
> 
> More fuel for the fodder..... http://www.dailytech.com/Comcast+Set...ticle12812.htm
> 
> One more for good measure..... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Typical, lot of people getting their pannies bunched over nothing.


Most video games have a data rate of around 1500bytes/sec (1.5kB). Web surfing and email, practically nil. Watching "TV shows" online, probably most have a bit-rate of around 300-400k/sec. Maybe some higher quality services might break 1-1.5Mbit (125-188KByte) per sec. At that rate you'd have to watch about... 370 hours per month, or over 12 hours per day.


----------



## fender4645

There's also the issue about online backup. There are a bunch of sites that will offer unlimited backup space for less than $10/month. So in one fellow swoop, I could easily surpass the cap. Granted it's not like it would happen all the time...but it's a lot closer than the "50 million emails" example Comcast and the press have been floating around.


----------



## walk

Eh, get an external usb drive, ie 500GB for $99, do your backups there.


I can't imagine how long it would take to backup 500GB at 1mbps. Actually I can, about 1111 hours, or 46 days.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14553390
> 
> 
> It made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean what are the chances that we would be discussing the need for the internet infrastructure needing to be upgraded and the site goes down for maintenance at the same time ??? Check for listening devices.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The graphic on this one made me laugh









http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/29...e-october-1st/


----------



## Keenan

^ that's funny.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14554428
> 
> 
> The graphic on this one made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/08/29...e-october-1st/



I feel my panties getting bunched up.....

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## snidely

Decided to upgrade our bdrm. to flat screen 40" LCD.

Our main 50" plasma is connected to cable via 6412 DVR.


Can I hook in cable directly to the cable input of our Samsung LCD and expect to tune in the HD channels - or do I need a box from Comcast?


Thanks.

...mike


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/14554741
> 
> 
> Decided to upgrade our bdrm. to flat screen 40" LCD.
> 
> Our main 50" plasma is connected to cable via 6412 DVR.
> 
> 
> Can I hook in cable directly to the cable input of our Samsung LCD and expect to tune in the HD channels - or do I need a box from Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...mike



You should be able to get the HD Locals via the built in QAM tuner (as well as the Analog channels)...you will need a box to get any of the non-locals HD Channels (which are encrypted)


----------



## miimura

I'm just going to put my 2 cents in here on HSI. I think charging two people who both have 6/1 service different fees on a sliding scale is reasonable. Somebody who just surfs normal web content and does e-mail could pay $20/month (which is the introductory price) and have a cap at about 25GB/mo. When you're about to go over the cap, you get an e-mail. When you go over, they charge you another $5 for another 25GB of transfer. If you were actually using 250GB/mo, you would be paying $65/mo. It's a model like the Sprint Fair and Flexible(TM) plan. I think it's eminently fair. Obviously Comcast may feel like the $/GB should be more, but hey, I'm just throwing an idea out there. I'm sure it's not a new one.


- Mike


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14554022
> 
> 
> Eh, get an external usb drive, ie 500GB for $99, do your backups there.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how long it would take to backup 500GB at 1mbps. Actually I can, about 1111 hours, or 46 days.



Neat. And when my house burns down, my wonderful backup burns along with it. The whole point of offsite backups is so you don't have a single point of failure. And I'm not saying I'm backing up 500GB of data. My point was that it's not as impossible to hit that cap with legitimate and responsible use of the bandwidth.


----------



## Dragunov1

What are these sites that offer unlimited back up for 10$/mo ? Or not unlimited but good amounts of data, and can it be anything like mp3's avi's ?


----------



## walk

How often does your house burn down?










That's why I said external drive... you can throw it in a fireproof safe if you need, or just take it to work. I have a couple USB drives that I use for backups, one with work stuff on it at home, and one with home stuff at work.


I just can't see backing up jack diddly over a 1mbps connection (or even whopping 2mbps).


Yes it's a legal use of your bandwidth..... if that's what you really want to use it for. Personally I get impatient waiting for my backups at 480mbps USB 2.0







(though actually the drives top out at around 70-80 mbps)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14555764
> 
> 
> How often does your house burn down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said external drive... you can throw it in a fireproof safe if you need, or just take it to work. I have a couple USB drives that I use for backups, one with work stuff on it at home, and one with home stuff at work.
> 
> 
> I just can't see backing up jack diddly over a 1mbps connection (or even whopping 2mbps).
> 
> 
> Yes it's a legal use of your bandwidth..... if that's what you really want to use it for. Personally I get impatient waiting for my backups at 480mbps USB 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (though actually the drives top out at around 70-80 mbps)



All it takes is once.







Disclaimer: I worked in the backup industry for 8 years. Believe me, I've tried (like many) the whole "bring the drive to work everyday" thing but the fact is you forget once...then again...then again...and then you stop all together. The only real way to get a safe backup is to get it offsite...automatically.


Dragunov1, Mozy has an unlimited "home" backup for $4.95/month (double disclaimer: I used to work for Mozy's parent company).


Sorry to keep things off topic...back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Keenan

Unlimited for $4.95? That's cheap, may have to take a look at that. I backup locally, but for that price some redundancy becomes attractive.


Your point about the cap vs online backup is very clear now, I'd blow through the cap before I got halfway through the initial backup, incremental would be no problem, but how are you going to get the initial backup done?


These online backup companies can't be too happy about this cap.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14557643
> 
> 
> Unlimited for $4.95? That's cheap, may have to take a look at that. I backup locally, but for that price some redundancy becomes attractive.
> 
> 
> Your point about the cap vs online backup is very clear now, I'd blow through the cap before I got halfway through the initial backup, incremental would be no problem, but how are you going to get the initial backup done?
> 
> 
> These online backup companies can't be too happy about this cap.



Of course, there is a benefit to having a cap, for those of us mortals who stay below that cap and do our own backups at home. It gets us a better connection, by giving less capacity to the bandwidth-hoggers. At least I think that's how it should work...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14557681
> 
> 
> Of course, there is a benefit to having a cap, for those of us mortals who stay below that cap and do our own backups at home. It gets us a better connection, by giving less capacity to the bandwidth-hoggers. At least I think that's how it should work...



It doesn't really give less, it just caps everyone equally. You'll still have those who run right up against the cap. I don't think those who don't will really see any performance increase, it'll just be that the hogs will see less capacity available.


Sort of like those going 75mph on the freeway will be brought back down to 65mph along with everyone else.


That's how I think it works, sort of anyway...


----------



## Tom Koegel

My usual list of vexing questions:


What is the latest DVR equipment available in Marin? I went to the San Rafael location hoping to switch my 6412 for something newer, and all they had were more old 6412s. If I stop into a Comcast location somewhere else (in the City?) would they give me something newer?


MHD is gone again from our neighborhood in Mill Valley.


Is the Big10 channel supposed to be available as part of the sports package? Or does it cost extra? I'm getting a "not authorized" message even though I do get all of the other 400 through 418 sports channels.


----------



## walk

Again, the cap is not new, just the public announcement of it is (which is good).


If you've never run into the cap before, ie you never got a nasty letter from Comcast, you don't have anything to worry about in the future.


As for backups, it would take *over 23 days* to upload 250GB at 1mbps.


----------



## aforkosh

Note that Comcast has not committed to providing any sort of metering. It's totally unfair to have a cap if you don't provide the tools for the users to monitor how fast they are approaching the cap.


----------



## Keenan

One school of thought is that they don't want you to know, otherwise you'll see how much you're paying for the small amount you use. Then customers will wonder why a sub that only uses 3-5Gbs a month is paying the same as the sub who is using 250GBs. OTOH, that's pretty much the nature of the beast, those who use less usually end up subsidizing those who use the most, it's why I can get 6+ HD channels(plus 30 or so non-HD channels) for only $16.57 a month.


----------



## sfhub

So they can offer 16/1 service with 250GB cap or 850k total service (uplink+downlink) with no caps assuming 24/7 saturated connection. That could be compared to 466k/384k (466+384=850) DSL service with no caps, assuming you saturate the connection using P2P, remote backup, or some yet to be built super cool killer app.


Also 250GB cap is from their standpoint, meaning it isn't 250GB of delivered payload, it includes headers, TCP ACKs, retransmissions, error checking, etc.


At least 15-18% less when you consider actual payload transferred, which is what most consumers will be thinking in their head, so it is more like a 210GB cap.


----------



## JLee17

Does anyone know what happened to the NHL Network? I used to have it in my digital lineup on channel 419 in Sunnyvale, but now it's gone. Did Comcast remove it for some reason?


----------



## bobby94928

It's still alive in Rohnert Park on channel 419.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14557754
> 
> 
> What is the latest DVR equipment available in Marin? I went to the San Rafael location hoping to switch my 6412 for something newer, and all they had were more old 6412s. If I stop into a Comcast location somewhere else (in the City?) would they give me something newer?



Shiny & new is the DCH3416. I'm not sure if there are any service centers in NB that are attached to a main office, but that's the best way to go, a center closer to the warehouse gets restocked more often than one that is farther away.


An office in another area (SF, aka "West Bay") would not stock equipment for Marin. I really, really wish that could be fixed, especially in this age of DVRs. Someday . . someday. .


----------



## Heese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14557754
> 
> 
> My usual list of vexing questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Big10 channel supposed to be available as part of the sports package? Or does it cost extra? I'm getting a "not authorized" message even though I do get all of the other 400 through 418 sports channels.



I'd like to know this as well


----------



## reel_fan

I just got a message on my 3416 that we are getting an update to the guide on 9/9. The message did not mention much, but did say some improvements in Search.


We shall see.


----------



## walk

 http://www.comcast.com/newguide/


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14570688
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/newguide/



Thanks for posting the link.


The Comcast guide appears to still not have a feature that I thoroughly appreciated when I had the Dish Network - the ability to only view your subscribed channels in the guide with one click. One can peruse the listings seeing only the channels you pay for, without seeing the listings for the scores of channels that you do not receive. Or you can opt to see all the channels in the guide.


i.e. -- One does not have to wade through dozens of Showtime and international channels in the guide if you're not paying for them.


I suppose Comcast thinks we need to see what we're missing?


Does anyone know if Tivo boxes have the ability to screen out unsubscribed channels without having to manually create favorite lists?


Cheers.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/14573384
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Tivo boxes have the ability to screen out unsubscribed channels without having to manually create favorite lists?



TiVo does not automatically know which channels you subscribe to. You do have to mark the channels you want to watch, and that becomes your personal line-up.


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14573655
> 
> 
> TiVo does not automatically know which channels you subscribe to. You do have to mark the channels you want to watch, and that becomes your personal line-up.



Thanks for the reply -- another good thing about the Dish boxes is that one's list of subscribed channels would dynamically change as the package changed -- channel additions, channel number changes, etc. would automatically be reflected when one viewed 'subscribed channels' only.


I am curious about Tivo's next generation of DVRs -- once they have SDV and VOD functionality, I'd gladly return the 'punch-drunk' Moto box to Comcast.


----------



## c3

New channels are added automatically, and you have to unmark them if you don't want them. Channel number changes are processed as deletion and addition, but I think (not 100% sure) the Season Passes are automatically migrated to the new channel numbers.


Olympics was great with a 1TB TiVo.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/14573747
> 
> 
> I am curious about Tivo's new generation of DVRs -- once they have SDV and VOD functionality, I'd gladly return the 'punch-drunk' Moto box to Comcast.



Unfortunately looks like you'll be stuck with the Moto for a long time if your waiting for Tivo to have built in SDV and VOD


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14573920
> 
> 
> Unfortunately looks like you'll be stuck with the Moto for a long time if your waiting for Tivo to have built in SDV and VOD



Supposedly the last Tivo firmware update provided support for SDV. The other missing piece is the hardware which is in the final stages of testing. With the way Comcast lags in technology, I'd bet we'll see a full Tivo solution before Comcast does widespread rollout of SDV.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14574049
> 
> 
> Supposedly the last Tivo firmware update provided support for SDV. The other missing piece is the hardware which is in the final stages of testing. With the way Comcast lags in technology, I'd bet we'll see a full Tivo solution before Comcast does widespread rollout of SDV.




I assume we'll see the Tivo dongle with SDV support before than...but I havent seen anything about the S3/HDTV Tivo getting support for VOD as part of that (and the S4 sounds to be way out in the future). Has anybody heard about it supporting VOD anytime in the near future?


----------



## walk

You can use the Favorites to create a list of channels that you subscribe to (and/or actually want to watch). It has to be done manually but doesn't take long. I don't know if there is limit to the # of channels you can Favorite but mine is pretty long and I haven't had any problems. You do have to push the "Favorite" button on the remote to switch the guide list to that mode though.


The saved searches sounds okay, though I wish you could search the whole title and the descriptions too, not just the first 5 letters of the title. For example if you are looking for say, live performances by Tom Petty, you can't just search for "petty", it won't find "Austin City Limits, Tom Petty" or "MTV Live: Tom Petty" etc...


----------



## tmeekins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/14537716
> 
> 
> I just read that Comcast is finally bringing Speed HD. Any idea when that might happen for our area? I would love to finish out the Formula 1 season in HD.



The Formula 1 world feed isn't in HD, so getting Speed HD will only be marginal improvement (more bandwidth and widescreen.)


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14574998
> 
> 
> I assume we'll see the Tivo dongle with SDV support before than...but I havent seen anything about the S3/HDTV Tivo getting support for VOD as part of that (and the S4 sounds to be way out in the future). Has anybody heard about it supporting VOD anytime in the near future?



Yeah, VOD is a whole other story. True2way was supposed to solve that problem but enough MSO's are holding out that many believe it will never see the light of day. Which means it will probably take another 3 or 4 years for yet another standard to be put on the table and shot down.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14575949
> 
> 
> You can use the Favorites to create a list of channels that you subscribe to (and/or actually want to watch). It has to be done manually but doesn't take long. I don't know if there is limit to the # of channels you can Favorite but mine is pretty long and I haven't had any problems. You do have to push the "Favorite" button on the remote to switch the guide list to that mode though.



I, too, created a Favorites list to mimic the old Dish "all subbed" list. However, I've had to hit Menu, Favorites (heart), then select the list, before actually seeing my Favorites guide on the screen.


Did they change the way the Favorite button works? It used to cause my receiver to scan thru my "favorite" channels, one at a time, instead of just listing my favorites guide. I'll have to try it again, and see if it just brings up the Favorites list. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Heese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14557754
> 
> 
> My usual list of vexing questions:
> 
> 
> Is the Big10 channel supposed to be available as part of the sports package? Or does it cost extra? I'm getting a "not authorized" message even though I do get all of the other 400 through 418 sports channels.



any update on this?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/14570636
> 
> 
> I just got a message on my 3416 that we are getting an update to the guide on 9/9. The message did not mention much, but did say some improvements in Search.
> 
> 
> We shall see.



Same message here. Does anyone know if the seemingly long lost firmware update for the DCH3416 DVRs will be part of this update process? I'm still very irked at the non-functional Record lights.


----------



## ssampath

Would there be a list of what is available for free on VOD? David Letterman/Jay Leno from the previous day? Am thinking of switching from Dish to Comcast as the triple play seems to be such a good deal! Thanks


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14573887
> 
> 
> I think (not 100% sure) the Season Passes are automatically migrated to the new channel numbers.



That's correct, the Season Passes have information on the channel identifiers so as long as those stay the same, channel #s can change and the season passes will adjust.


----------



## Keenan

An FYI those of us who have both Comcast and DirecTV, TiVo and DirecTV announced today that the separation is over, they're going to make love again with a new DirecTV TiVo around this time next year. Indications are that it will not be a porting of the TiVo UI/system to a POS Motorola box like Comcast is doing, but a ground up model like the original D* TiVo.


DirecTV with a TiVo DVR - (Comcast takes another blow to the chin).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14582228
> 
> 
> DirecTV with a TiVo DVR - (Comcast takes another blow to the chin).



I think it's a little lower than the chin......

















I tried to convince them to just buy out Tivo and drop the Moto boxes altogether but nnnnnooooooooo !!!

Oh well, live and learn.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

This is the second time DirecTV and TiVo have announced a deal right before a courtroom battle with Dish.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14582616
> 
> 
> I think it's a little lower than the chin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to convince them to just buy out Tivo and drop the Moto boxes altogether but nnnnnooooooooo !!!
> 
> Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




















At the speed Comcast moves, it wouldn't surprise me in the least to see D* subs using their D*TiVos before Comcast even gets the TiVo ported boxes in the bay area. There's a newspaper article just waiting to be posted.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14582661
> 
> 
> This is the second time DirecTV and TiVo have announced a deal right before a courtroom battle with Dish.



With Liberty having a large stake in TiVo I always felt it would only be a matter of time until DirecTV(a Liberty Media company) brought TiVo back into the fold, especially given that NDS, who created the current D* DVR, is a News Corp company(previous owner of DirecTV).



BTW, some more fuel for the fire, apparently the Comcast Boston area has over 60+ HD channels, what's up with that? Could it be that they've eliminated most all of the analog channels?.....hmmm....sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14582873
> 
> 
> BTW, some more fuel for the fire, apparently the Comcast Boston area has over 60+ HD channels, what's up with that? Could it be that they've eliminated most all of the analog channels?.....hmmm....sounds like a good idea...



NOOOOOO !!! We need those analog channels.......I can't remember why .... Oh yeah, to waste bandwidth with














.


Comcast, drop the analog channels already. If you lose customers then cut your loses and just do it. No one else offers analog so why should you ??? To placate a few people that just don't want to come into the digital age ???

You have to do something to free up the bandwidth to add more channels and services and dropping the analog channels is the fastest and easiest way to do it, so just DO IT !!!


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## davisdog

ahhh...it's good to see MikeF5 starting to get some fire and sarcasm back in him


----------



## Keenan

LOL...really, _"HE'S BACK!!"_

















Seriously though, are the people that live in Boston and Chicago that much different than us, do they have 3 eyes, or 2 heads, and need all those extra channels?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/14579811
> 
> 
> I, too, created a Favorites list to mimic the old Dish "all subbed" list. However, I've had to hit Menu, Favorites (heart), then select the list, before actually seeing my Favorites guide on the screen.
> 
> 
> Did they change the way the Favorite button works? It used to cause my receiver to scan thru my "favorite" channels, one at a time, instead of just listing my favorites guide. I'll have to try it again, and see if it just brings up the Favorites list. Thanks for the tip.



You have to push Guide, then Favorite, yes to switch the guide listing to "favorites only". I think if you push Favorite alone it flips the channel to the next favorite one in the list.


Oh wait, if you have more than 1 Favorite list you might have to select which one, yea.. I don't know, I only have 1.


I just push Guide, then Favorite (on the remote) and bam.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14583555
> 
> 
> ahhh...it's good to see MikeF5 starting to get some fire and sarcasm back in him



Yeah and he's right. Did you all see the Comcast HD lineup in Boston? 60 channels, including multiples of Showtime HD. They wake up in the morning and new HDs appear like manna from heaven. BTW, some kid in a Comcast vest comes up to my door the other day saying that they are laying new fiber in advance of the 2/09 digital conversion and he wanted to check on whether our service had experienced any outages (we haven't). This seemed rather odd until he began to hard-sell the triple bundle package. Seems like a pretty flimsy pretext to me.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14584306
> 
> 
> BTW, some kid in a Comcast vest comes up to my door the other day saying that they are laying new fiber in advance of the 2/09 digital conversion and he wanted to check on whether our service had experienced any outages (we haven't). This seemed rather odd until he began to hard-sell the triple bundle package. Seems like a pretty flimsy pretext to me.



What a frickin lie...The turning off of Analog OTA on 2/9 has no affect at all on cable...and any upgrade they are doing in your area would have nothing to do with that (but I bet he completely made that up to act like he cares...and no upgrade was going on in your neighborhood)


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14584945
> 
> 
> What a frickin lie...The turning off of Analog OTA on 2/9 has no affect at all on cable...and any upgrade they are doing in your area would have nothing to do with that (but I bet he completely made that up to act like he cares...and no upgrade was going on in your neighborhood)



Of course it was. Comcast has had a pattern of using 3rd party sales companies to go around and try to convince existing customers to buy the phone service. This isn't the first time that this has happened and, since I don't want the phone service, I usually make short shrift of these folks and send them on their way.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssampath* /forum/post/14581490
> 
> 
> Would there be a list of what is available for free on VOD?



Try http://tvplanner.comcast.net 


You may need to fill in some information to see listings in your area - like a zip code.


Click on Channel 1 - it will take you to a page, on the left is a menu (straight out of javascript torture on my chairside laptop) to select movies, networks, etc.


----------



## walk

That's pretty neat actually, but is torture on the browser even on my beefy PC.


Click on the ON DEMAND on the top bar, then "View all Programs" for a huge-normous list (beginning with just the letter "A").


----------



## ssampath




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14585284
> 
> 
> Try http://tvplanner.comcast.net
> 
> 
> You may need to fill in some information to see listings in your area - like a zip code.
> 
> 
> Click on Channel 1 - it will take you to a page, on the left is a menu (straight out of javascript torture on my chairside laptop) to select movies, networks, etc.



Thanks! Guess Letterman/Leno are not on VOD. I guess we will need 2 DVRs if I want to watch the previous nights show on the second TV. Thanks again!!


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14585770
> 
> 
> That's pretty neat actually, but is torture on the browser even on my beefy PC.
> 
> 
> Click on the ON DEMAND on the top bar, then "View all Programs" for a huge-normous list (beginning with just the letter "A").




Time for a new browser (or PC)










I was just browsing it and it is pretty handy (well if I had Comcast...) and I found if fairly snappy considering (especially when I was using the new Google Browser


----------



## clau

Free HBO this weekend?


I read that some cable providers are having a free HBO weekend, 9/5 to 9/8.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...45936&t=911832 


Comcast may be one of them?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14590577
> 
> 
> Free HBO this weekend?



I just finished watching the free movies from last time.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14590577
> 
> 
> Free HBO this weekend?
> 
> 
> I read that some cable providers are having a free HBO weekend, 9/5 to 9/8.
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...45936&t=911832
> 
> 
> Comcast may be one of them?



Sometimes, but not always, there have been some free weekends where Comcast has just ignored it.


----------



## bobby94928

Today I brought my 6412 and SD receiver back to Comcast. I handed them over and told them that I was disconnecting. When asked if I was moving, I said no, I went to satellite. So, after 5 or so years, I have returned to DishNetwork. Why? Well, that's fairly simple, and I told Comcast why. The 722 DVR is head and shoulders better than the Motorola POS. The HD channel count is on Dish is much, much higher with comparable picture quality. The cost of service is 20% less for more entertainment and that's the regular cost, not the 3 month come-ons that I also received.


I will still be watching this thread and will be offering any help that I can when appropriate.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14585963
> 
> 
> Time for a new browser (or PC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just browsing it and it is pretty handy (well if I had Comcast...) and I found if fairly snappy considering (especially when I was using the new Google Browser



Click on "On Demand" and then "View All Programs" - very long pauses between page loads.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14591312
> 
> 
> Today I brought my 6412 and SD receiver back to Comcast. I handed them over and told them that I was disconnecting. When asked if I was moving, I said no, I went to satellite. So, after 5 or so years, I have returned to DishNetwork. Why? Well, that's fairly simple, and I told Comcast why. The 722 DVR is head and shoulders better than the Motorola POS. The HD channel count is on Dish is much, much higher with comparable picture quality. The cost of service is 20% less for more entertainment and that's the regular cost, not the 3 month come-ons that I also received.
> 
> 
> I will still be watching this thread and will be offering any help that I can when appropriate.



Congrats for speaking with your wallet, the economics/value equation are hard to ignore.


----------



## fender4645

Hell has frozen over:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/04...ng-to-comcast/


----------



## mds54

So.....we should see HDNet here in the BA maybe by this time next year.....???


----------



## thedetoxie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmeekins* /forum/post/14576710
> 
> 
> The Formula 1 world feed isn't in HD, so getting Speed HD will only be marginal improvement (more bandwidth and widescreen.)



Still, widescreen and more bandwidth is very welcome. The SD feed is painful, especially after FOX showed races in WS. Looks like this won't happen before the race this weekend, anyone know if this will happen before the end of the year?


----------



## stugove

No kidding! It pisses me off to no end that those subscribers in Boston and Chicago have somehow been deemed worthy enough to be anointed with so many HD channels to choose from, while the Bay Area Comcast continues to mope along at a snail's pace. Not to mention Boston and Chicago getting The Shield in HD right now and we're not! ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

AND NOW I see on Engadget that Comcast has finally grabbed its ears, pulled its head out, and made a deal with Mr. Mark Cuban to add HDNet and HDNet Movies to its offerings. Of course, that probably means we won't see those channels here in the Bay Area for at least 2-3 years... yeeesh.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14591312
> 
> 
> Today I brought my 6412 and SD receiver back to Comcast. I handed them over and told them that I was disconnecting. When asked if I was moving, I said no, I went to satellite. So, after 5 or so years, I have returned to DishNetwork. Why? Well, that's fairly simple, and I told Comcast why. The 722 DVR is head and shoulders better than the Motorola POS. The HD channel count is on Dish is much, much higher with comparable picture quality. The cost of service is 20% less for more entertainment and that's the regular cost, not the 3 month come-ons that I also received.
> 
> 
> I will still be watching this thread and will be offering any help that I can when appropriate.



I have plans on doing the same thing. I'm just waiting for Dish to release the new 722s with Sling capability. I understand it should be by the end of this year, or possibly Q1 next. I can live with Comcast DVR and Digital Starter until then.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14583747
> 
> 
> I just push Guide, then Favorite (on the remote) and bam.



Thanks. That's one sweet tip.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I think I've diagnosed the missing Big 10 Channel in Marin (Mill Valley). Just like my problem with MHD, they are broadcasting the signal with QAM 64 modulation (instead of QAM256, which seems to apply to every other channel). I don't understand why this it, but it means that much of the time the channel IS available on my CableCard TV. But the channels are not, for the most part, available on my Motorola 6412 DVR. (I had a day or so of MHD. Big10 has never appeared.)


I've meant to call this in to Comcast but have been too busy during the day. And I sort of presume that evening service will get routed to some call center overseas that will be useless. If anyone has any tips as to whether this problem is related to local Comcast techs being incompetent, or if this is systemwide somehow, I'd appreciate hearing them.


----------



## c3

I have called Comcast very late at night, and the CSR wasn't overseas.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14599912
> 
> 
> I think I've diagnosed the missing Big 10 Channel in Marin (Mill Valley). Just like my problem with MHD, they are broadcasting the signal with QAM 64 modulation (instead of QAM256, which seems to apply to every other channel). I don't understand why this it, but it means that much of the time the channel IS available on my CableCard TV. But the channels are not, for the most part, available on my Motorola 6412 DVR. (I had a day or so of MHD. Big10 has never appeared.)
> 
> 
> I've meant to call this in to Comcast but have been too busy during the day. And I sort of presume that evening service will get routed to some call center overseas that will be useless. If anyone has any tips as to whether this problem is related to local Comcast techs being incompetent, or if this is systemwide somehow, I'd appreciate hearing them.



In San Francisco they maybe having some Ingress issues with signal leaking into the cable from Sutro tower OTA broadcasts. Keeping 5MW of signal out of the co-ax can be tricky.


QAM64 can work with lower SNR's so they maybe switching the channels that overlap with the broadcast channels to QAM64 so those channels will work. They get less overall symbol rate per channel but at least it works for those channels


Just a theory of course.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/14600454
> 
> 
> QAM64 can work with lower SNR's so they maybe switching the channels that overlap with the broadcast channels to QAM64 so those channels will work. They get less overall symbol rate per channel but at least it works for those channels.



Well, at this moment the problem has changed and doesn't require that sophisticated an analysis--they have no signal to either of those channels. Hard to imagine how incompetent they are.


----------



## Tom Koegel

More information. Both MHD (which has either been renamed or replaced at Ch. 743 by something called Palladia) and the Big10 Channel at Ch. 403 are sent at 99000 kHz. Perhaps to kevini's point, it appears that some of the channels in that general frequency band (90000 to 110000) are sent using QAM64. Seems like the vast majority of channels are sent using QAM256. When either 743 or 403 do manage to be received by my Cablecard TV, they have an SNR of around 29 or 30. Most of the other channels are around 35 or 36.


After a long and frustrating call with a Comcast CSR, he tested the headend for Mill Valley (which he says is actually up in San Rafael). The headend is broadcasting fine (or so he says). So the problem is supposed to be local to my neighborhood. He opened a service ticket to check the general neighborhood. They will call me within 48 hours . . . "or if you don't hear, call us." But the bottom line seems to be that there is some problem with that particular frequency in my neighborhood (as the neighbors report the same problem on MHD).


----------



## nikeykid

how come 720 isn't showing the wash/byu game? espn just ran a clip of the game and it was in HD


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i will get the new guide including "Comcast Central" on tuesday.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

 http://www.comcast.com/newguide


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14604740
> 
> 
> how come 720 isn't showing the wash/byu game? espn just ran a clip of the game and it was in HD



They never show college football on 720, it's strictly A's/Giants, Warriors and Sharks.


----------



## Ace of Space

Anyone getting the "meta-6" communication error when trying to go to On-Demand? I have a DCH-3200 and it just started doing this a couple of days ago. I thought it might have something to do with the hot weather. Guess I gotta call Comcast. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14606139
> 
> 
> They never show college football on 720, it's strictly A's/Giants, Warriors and Sharks.



CSNBA? Sure they do, at least they used to when it was FSNBA.


----------



## asimperson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14608297
> 
> 
> CSNBA? Sure they do, at least they used to when it was FSNBA.



They didn't today, apparently.


Speaking of the Guide upgrade, anyone heard about Sunnyvale? Also, does the guide upgrade include firmware updates? My DCT-6412 is still chugging along on 16.20.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14608297
> 
> 
> CSNBA? Sure they do, at least they used to when it was FSNBA.



I agree, last year I watched a number of Pac10 football games on 720.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14605368
> 
> 
> i will get the new guide including "Comcast Central" on tuesday.



When you say YOU, do you mean WE? Is this a San Jose area upgrade?


If it is indeed like the screen shot in the link you provided, I'm looking forward to it, if only for the loss of those stupid ads. I hate those things with a passion.


----------



## rvisintine

Looks like Comcast San Jose finally pulled the plug on the clear QAM HD channels. Nothing but a black screen to look at this morning.







It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14609006
> 
> 
> I agree, last year I watched a number of Pac10 football games on 720.



Plus they had some "national" FSN games. If Comcast has dropped the college football airings then CSNBA has become of considerably less value.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/14609243
> 
> 
> When you say YOU, do you mean WE? Is this a San Jose area upgrade?
> 
> 
> If it is indeed like the screen shot in the link you provided, I'm looking forward to it, if only for the loss of those stupid ads. I hate those things with a passion.



I would bet the ads will still be there, they're probably not there on the website pic as it would be free advertising for which ever company was used for the example image. Plus, it's Comcast, they're not going to give up a source of revenue just to accommodate a new guide, at least I can't imagine they would.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rvisintine* /forum/post/14609885
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast San Jose finally pulled the plug on the clear QAM HD channels. Nothing but a black screen to look at this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice while it lasted.



You sure they just haven't moved around to different QAM locations?


----------



## walk

Sorry, I guess I've never seen anything but local sports on FSN/CSN.

The only college football games I remember were either on one of the networks, ESPN, or that Golf/Vs channel, which did have a few Cal & Stanford games. You sure you didn't confuse that which is like 721 or 722?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14610114
> 
> 
> Sorry, I guess I've never seen anything but local sports on FSN/CSN.
> 
> The only college football games I remember were either on one of the networks, ESPN, or that Golf/Vs channel, which did have a few Cal & Stanford games. You sure you didn't confuse that which is like 721 or 722?



No confusion here. I have watched USC football games on 720 which was FSN-Bay.


----------



## rvisintine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14609955
> 
> 
> You sure they just haven't moved around to different QAM locations?



Nope, did a full rescan and they're all gone. Guess it's time to pick up another cable box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/14610148
> 
> 
> No confusion here. I have watched USC football games on 720 which was FSN-Bay.



Nope, no confusion here either, which brings up the question - has Comcast dropped the college games..??


Does CSNBA have a schedule like FSNBA used to have?


The below link shows Washington St at Baylor next Sat.

http://areyouwatchingthis.com/tv/sta...tsnet-bay-area


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rvisintine* /forum/post/14610336
> 
> 
> Nope, did a full rescan and they're all gone. Guess it's time to pick up another cable box.



Something doesn't sound right, are you saying your display's tuner is not seeing the channels anymore, but the Comcast cable is working fine?


----------



## pappy97

Can anyone recommend someone in the Bay Area to do a professional calibration of a DLP HDTV? I tinkered with my dad's relatively new TV settings but he still thinks he is not getting the most out of his TV. So I told him it's time for a calibration.


I saw a website for a guy named Les Holt. Anyone know of him, is he any good? Thanks.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14609947
> 
> 
> I would bet the ads will still be there, they're probably not there on the website pic as it would be free advertising for which ever company was used for the example image. Plus, it's Comcast, they're not going to give up a source of revenue just to accommodate a new guide, at least I can't imagine they would.



What source of revenue? The ads are for Comcast, 99% of the time.


That is what's especially irksome about the ads. They aren't making any money from them, but continue to f up our guides with them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14610368
> 
> 
> Nope, no confusion here either, which brings up the question - has Comcast dropped the college games..??
> 
> 
> Does CSNBA have a schedule like FSNBA used to have?
> 
> 
> The below link shows Washington St at Baylor next Sat.
> 
> http://areyouwatchingthis.com/tv/sta...tsnet-bay-area


 http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/ 


College football: http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...lege-football/


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14610396
> 
> 
> Something doesn't sound right, are you saying your display's tuner is not seeing the channels anymore, but the Comcast cable is working fine?



I just did a rescan also because I was missing a bunch of the usual QAM channels:

*2.1 KTVUHD - ok (720p)*
4.2 KRON-HD - "Signal can not be decoded"
*5.1 KPIX DT - (1080i)*
7.1 KGO-DT - "Signal can not be decoded"
7.3 KGO DT - "No signal"
9.1 KQED-HD - "Signal can not be decoded"
*11.1 KNTV-HD - ok (1080i)*
*32.1 TV36-HD - ok (720p)*
*44.1 KBCW-HD - ok (1080i)*
*87.8 KRONHD - ok (720p) ??*
*94.1 KGO-DT - ok (720p)*
*94.2 KQED-HD - ok (1080i)*

94.8 KGO DT - ok (480i) weather channel?
116.3 KNTV-HD - "No signal"


SO... it looks like they moved a bunch of channel frequencies around, but uhh "forgot" to update the channel numbers.


Anyway if you're looking for KGO HD try 94.1, KQED try 94.2, or KRONHD (why??) try 87.8...


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14610745
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/
> 
> 
> College football: http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...lege-football/



thanks, that clears it up. i wonder why CSNBA didn't pick up the HD feed of the wash/byu game?? turns out to be the one game that was talked about this week.


also they aren't picking up an HD feed of any games next week at all.


----------



## walk

The funny part is, the ones that say "No signal" do have a signal, like 116.3:

Physical Ch. 116

Freq. (kHz) 747000

Modulation QAM256

Status Lock

Errors 0

SNR (dB) 36.24

AGC (%) 38

Interleaving I=128,J=4 (whatever that means)


and 7.1 "Signal can not be decoded" =

Physical Ch. 111

Freq. (kHz) 717000

Modulation QAM256

Status Lock

Errors 0

SNR (dB) 37.57

AGC (%) 36

Interleaving I=128,J=4


(from Sony 50A3000 signal diagnostics screen)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/14610729
> 
> 
> What source of revenue? The ads are for Comcast, 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> That is what's especially irksome about the ads. They aren't making any money from them, but continue to f up our guides with them.



I don't know, I assumed it was 3rd party stuff, I use a TiVo - no guide ads.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14610954
> 
> 
> thanks, that clears it up. i wonder why CSNBA didn't pick up the HD feed of the wash/byu game?? turns out to be the one game that was talked about this week.
> 
> 
> also they aren't picking up an HD feed of any games next week at all.



Doesn't look like it, although I don't think we got an HD every week with FSNBA either. It looks like it's essentially the same programming as we got when it was FSNBA.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14610954
> 
> 
> thanks, that clears it up. i wonder why CSNBA didn't pick up the HD feed of the wash/byu game?? turns out to be the one game that was talked about this week.
> 
> 
> also they aren't picking up an HD feed of any games next week at all.



I don't know why, but they don't pickup a lot of HD feeds. I've seen HD highlights on i.e. ESPN of Giants games that were not shown on 720 in HD.


I assume it's some kind of bandwidth issue or satellite conflicts.


----------



## yukit

How is this supposed to work? I was under the impression that this would just work with a M-card paired with a Tivo HD without having a digital subscription package. I have regular analog standard (basic + extended) package.


Here are some quotes I found while I was searching for the info:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14234197
> 
> 
> Program info for TiVo comes from TiVo, not Comcast. You have to get a CableCard to map the QAM channels to "Comcast channels", so you'll have the guide data from TiVo.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14416534
> 
> 
> Limited basic does not have any encrypted channels. The CableCards are used for TiVo channel map only.



I was able to pick up a M-card at the Sunnyvale Comcast office on Sat. I went through the pairing process, called Comcast to give them the host & data IDs to a CSR, etc.

Eventually, I got to the "acquiring channel information" screen on Tivo. The CSR told me this would take up to 30 mins so he would call back in about an hour. I was stuck in that screen forever (Tivo gave me an option to retry after about 20 mins) The CSR never called me back, so I called Comcast again. We verified the host & data IDs, the CSR put me on hold to check something, I was on hold for 15 mins so I hung up.


I tried the Comcast online support chat since I was searching for this info on the web anyways. We went through the same thing with the analyst. The only thing she can suggest at the end was to schedule an appointment. I did not want to pay for the truckroll just to get the QAM guide working. I guess I will just stick to manual recording for now.


I may eventually upgrade my service to a digital starter package with HD in a near future if I need a truckroll. I do have a converter box for OTA digital channels. They do look much better than analog Comcast channels despite still using a non-HDTV.


BTW, I was thinking the cardCARD rental was free, but they said it was $2/month.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14531173
> 
> 
> You won't able to watch these channels with just QAM tuners. To be fair to Comcast, it offers free CableCARD (and even a free DCT 700 cable box). I don't see them demanding customer to pay more for first TV. I hope they get rid of "additional outlet fee" for other TVs. It does not make much sense.


----------



## rvisintine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14610913
> 
> 
> I just did a rescan also because I was missing a bunch of the usual QAM channels:
> 
> *2.1 KTVUHD - ok (720p)*
> 4.2 KRON-HD - "Signal can not be decoded"
> *5.1 KPIX DT - (1080i)*
> 7.1 KGO-DT - "Signal can not be decoded"
> 7.3 KGO DT - "No signal"
> 9.1 KQED-HD - "Signal can not be decoded"
> *11.1 KNTV-HD - ok (1080i)*
> *32.1 TV36-HD - ok (720p)*
> *44.1 KBCW-HD - ok (1080i)*
> *87.8 KRONHD - ok (720p) ??*
> *94.1 KGO-DT - ok (720p)*
> *94.2 KQED-HD - ok (1080i)*
> 
> 94.8 KGO DT - ok (480i) weather channel?
> 116.3 KNTV-HD - "No signal"
> 
> 
> SO... it looks like they moved a bunch of channel frequencies around, but uhh "forgot" to update the channel numbers.
> 
> 
> Anyway if you're looking for KGO HD try 94.1, KQED try 94.2, or KRONHD (why??) try 87.8...



It could be something with my TV's tuner. It picked up some channels in the 87-90 range but can't tune to anything there. I'll play with it more tomorrow, I think I have a QAM tuner for my PC I can test with. The wife will have to deal with analog for now.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14611089
> 
> 
> How is this supposed to work? I was under the impression that this would just work with a M-card paired with a Tivo HD without having a digital subscription package. I have regular analog standard (basic + extended) package.



The difference between standard cable and digital starter is only $1. Being stuck at the "acquiring channel information" stage means the CableCard has not received the channel map data. Either the TiVo/CableCard is not getting the OOB signal, or Comcast has not sent the proper sequences to initialize the CableCard. On the CableCard Network Setup screen, the "messages" number should increase every time you enter that screen.


----------



## Tom Koegel

So after the ComcastCSR said they would establish some kind of ticket where they would check the local system in Mill Valley without bothering to check my house (since the problem exists for others in the neighborhood), I began to receive calls this morning to confirm the appointment that "you have set up" to come visit my house.


Whatever.


Very nice and diligent repair guy shows up a little before noon. He immediately understands the problem--if it is happening at the neighbors, too, it is unlikely to be a problem inside my house. But in keeping with their policy, he does all the usual stuff--checking signal strength at the 6412 DVR box, at the splitter in the house, and at the entry point. He doesn't quite believe me, though, based on the information from my cablecard TV, that these two channels like at 99 MHz. He keeps testing much higher frequencies. But in the course of doing this, he tells me that the field reps are constantly handicapped by their inability to get good information about frequency assignments. Best example: one day they changed the frequency that transmits Comcast internet, and they didn't tell any of the field technicians.


While he is testing the entry point, he gets a call from one of the office people who convinces him that the reason that I'm getting no or intermittent signal on these channels is that I'm not authorized to receive them. Now this makes no sense. But that's what they are telling him. So they change me over from Digital Silver to Premium or some such thing, all of which is supposed to be substantially cheaper to me than the $125/mo I'm paying for the current package. So I say fine. Now, this of course does absolutely nothing to solve the 743/403 problem. Which he finds out when we go inside the house. Now, by chance the cablecard TV begins to pick the signal up again, and he can now see that it is indeed coming in at 99 MHz and with a SNR fluctuating between 28 and 30. He can't get anyone at the San Rafael headend to answer the phone. He thinks the problem must be in the local "node", which he says would probably cover my entire hillside in Mill Valley. But doing something about the programming in the node is not within his skill set. So he calls in some kind of ticket to look at that on Monday.


This is really the gang who couldn't shoot straight. Yes, these two trivial channels are really no big deal. But the field tech actually asked me why I didn't have Comcast Internet in the middle of it all. Should be fairly obvious.


I do want to be clear about the tech. He was pretty smart about all this (other than believing the office-bound person who claimed this was an authorization/wrong package problem). And he was polite and knowledgeable and helpful. This is an organizational problem. And they just don't know what they are doing. Expecting them to have a plan to fix the problem with the poor Motorola technology or three-packing or anything else is just a pipe dream.


Oh, BTW, there was one small benefit to all this. When they hit the 6412 box to authorize me for the new package, they fried the box. He had to give me a box that was in his truck, which was a 3416. So notwithstanding the San Rafael office's inability to get me newer equipment, by accident I ended up with the newer box and the extra 40 GB of storage space.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14611416
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> On the CableCard Network Setup screen, the "messages" number should increase every time you enter that screen.



This was not happening. I gave up & unplugged on the cableCARD. I am back to regular analog & QAM channels on TivoHD.


I will check with a CSR for my options next week. I will probably upgrade to the digital starter soon. This is just a transition stage for me to get a full HD by the end of this year.


Thanks.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14611089
> 
> 
> BTW, I was thinking the cardCARD rental was free, but they said it was $2/month.



nope. that should not be the case. You could wait till next bill to confirm that they are actually charging it.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14611089
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Eventually, I got to the "acquiring channel information" screen on Tivo. The CSR told me this would take up to 30 mins so he would call back in about an hour. I was stuck in that screen forever (Tivo gave me an option to retry after about 20 mins) The CSR never called me back, so I called Comcast again. We verified the host & data IDs, the CSR put me on hold to check something, I was on hold for 15 mins so I hung up. [...]



I went through the same story few months back. Truck roll is mostly the best bet since they know who to talk to. Since it would be comcast issue, you should not be charged.


My story started at this post and ended here . There are some more posts in between where sfhub and old64mb helped with debugging.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/14613741
> 
> 
> I went through the same story few months back. Truck roll is mostly the best bet since they know who to talk to. Since it would be comcast issue, you should not be charged.
> 
> 
> My story started at this post and ended here . There are some more posts in between where sfhub and old64mb helped with debugging.



I have read your post. I spent the entire Sat afternoon & evening reading AVS & Tivo forums about Comcast, Tivo & cableCARD issues










I think I will save the truck roll till I upgrade to an HD package. Not so much of the visit charge, but I just want to minimize waiting around at home.


I was just wondering if the coax cable going through my powerline conditioner is somehow affecting the OOB data transfer.

I may try the CSR/analyst once more with the powerline conditioner removed such that the cable feed is connected directly to the Tivo.


I am curious how frequent Tivo HD & cableCARD users have such problems. Obviously, we rarely hear from happy customers, so we really don't have a way to gage how often they end up in the problem state.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14610606
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in the Bay Area to do a professional calibration of a DLP HDTV? I tinkered with my dad's relatively new TV settings but he still thinks he is not getting the most out of his TV. So I told him it's time for a calibration.
> 
> 
> I saw a website for a guy named Les Holt. Anyone know of him, is he any good? Thanks.



Try Bob Jones from Image Perfection ( http://www.imageperfection.com/ ). He's located in Oakland and is widely considered one of the best ISF-certified calibrators in the country (many people fly him out just to do the calibration). I haven't used him personally but have a few friends who did and were absolutely floored by the results.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14605368
> 
> 
> i will get the new guide including "Comcast Central" on tuesday.



Unlikely if your location tag is right. The northern systems are first to see it. Marin, Concord, etc. And the "Comcast Central" is not part of it, AFAIK.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14610606
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone in the Bay Area to do a professional calibration of a DLP HDTV? I tinkered with my dad's relatively new TV settings but he still thinks he is not getting the most out of his TV. So I told him it's time for a calibration.
> 
> 
> I saw a website for a guy named Les Holt. Anyone know of him, is he any good? Thanks.



Robert Busch is also excellent, he does my display every year.

http://www.buschhometheater.com/


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14611641
> 
> 
> So after the ComcastCSR said they would establish some kind of ticket where they would check the local system in Mill Valley without bothering to check my house (since the problem exists for others in the neighborhood), I began to receive calls this morning to confirm the appointment that "you have set up" to come visit my house.
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> 
> Very nice and diligent repair guy shows up a little before noon. He immediately understands the problem--if it is happening at the neighbors, too, it is unlikely to be a problem inside my house. But in keeping with their policy, he does all the usual stuff--checking signal strength at the 6412 DVR box, at the splitter in the house, and at the entry point. He doesn't quite believe me, though, based on the information from my cablecard TV, that these two channels like at 99 MHz. He keeps testing much higher frequencies. But in the course of doing this, he tells me that the field reps are constantly handicapped by their inability to get good information about frequency assignments. Best example: one day they changed the frequency that transmits Comcast internet, and they didn't tell any of the field technicians.
> 
> 
> While he is testing the entry point, he gets a call from one of the office people who convinces him that the reason that I'm getting no or intermittent signal on these channels is that I'm not authorized to receive them. Now this makes no sense. But that's what they are telling him. So they change me over from Digital Silver to Premium or some such thing, all of which is supposed to be substantially cheaper to me than the $125/mo I'm paying for the current package. So I say fine. Now, this of course does absolutely nothing to solve the 743/403 problem. Which he finds out when we go inside the house. Now, by chance the cablecard TV begins to pick the signal up again, and he can now see that it is indeed coming in at 99 MHz and with a SNR fluctuating between 28 and 30. He can't get anyone at the San Rafael headend to answer the phone. He thinks the problem must be in the local "node", which he says would probably cover my entire hillside in Mill Valley. But doing something about the programming in the node is not within his skill set. So he calls in some kind of ticket to look at that on Monday.
> 
> 
> This is really the gang who couldn't shoot straight. Yes, these two trivial channels are really no big deal. But the field tech actually asked me why I didn't have Comcast Internet in the middle of it all. Should be fairly obvious.
> 
> 
> I do want to be clear about the tech. He was pretty smart about all this (other than believing the office-bound person who claimed this was an authorization/wrong package problem). And he was polite and knowledgeable and helpful. This is an organizational problem. And they just don't know what they are doing. Expecting them to have a plan to fix the problem with the poor Motorola technology or three-packing or anything else is just a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, there was one small benefit to all this. When they hit the 6412 box to authorize me for the new package, they fried the box. He had to give me a box that was in his truck, which was a 3416. So notwithstanding the San Rafael office's inability to get me newer equipment, by accident I ended up with the newer box and the extra 40 GB of storage space.



Thanks for sharing the full story. I'm one of your fellow Mill Valley-ites with the same issue. Not that big a deal for these channels for me but it is so frustrating to pay for something and not get it.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14616103
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the full story. I'm one of your fellow Mill Valley-ites with the same issue. Not that big a deal for these channels for me but it is so frustrating to pay for something and not get it.



This definitely sounds like Ingress. 99000Khz is the FM band so the cable is currently being stomped on my the FM transmitters on Mt Beacon. (97.3, 98.1 and 102.1). 99000Khz is the center of the band so 97.3 and 98.1 is definitely interfering. Looking at where the transmitter is in relation to Mill Valley is is not suprising.


In Fremont I have KDTV-TV right behind me. It interferes with 681Mhz. I had to keep on it with Comcast and they eventually found a squirrel chewed cable. THey replaced it and it worked fine.


In Mill Valley they need to either find the ingress leak or stop using the FM band this close to the transmitters. The transmitters are not turning off any time soon










Kevin


----------



## rsra13

so, have they released the new guide?

I just checked in one my TVs and no luck here in south San Jose.


----------



## walk

The message I got said 9/9, that's tomorrow.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

mine too.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i checked KNTV-DT Channel 703 what happened? i though the ellen show was in HD, but they still in SD, they hope to get the ellen show in HD tomorrow, i will let you know.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

they checked the answering machine, and they said that the new guide will be tomorrow.


----------



## nbc11newsclips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14620089
> 
> 
> i checked KNTV-DT Channel 703 what happened? i though the ellen show was in HD, but they still in SD, they hope to get the ellen show in HD tomorrow, i will let you know.



neither as Dr. Phil in HD on KRON-DT Channel 704, what happened to the ellen and dr. phil shows? are they still in SD?


i will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Oprah is now in HD on KGO-DT Channel 707.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

they will trying to fix the ellen and dr. phil hd shows by tomorrow.


please feel free to call KRON at (415) 561-8186 and KNTV at (408) 432-6221 to find out what happened to ellen and dr. phil shows in HD.


----------



## Keenan

I just happened to catch a bit of the KNTV news at 5pm and it looks rather soft, has it always looked like that? Seems a bit under-saturated as well.


----------



## nbc11newsclips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14620203
> 
> 
> neither as Dr. Phil in HD on KRON-DT Channel 704, what happened to the ellen and dr. phil shows? are they still in SD?
> 
> 
> i will let you know tomorrow.



and no Insider/ET Hour in HD?


call KRON at (415) 561-8186 and tell them to fix the HD feeds of Dr. Phil and The Insider/ET Hour, and call KNTV at (408) 432-6221 and tell them to fix the HD Feed of The Ellen Show.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14610986
> 
> 
> The funny part is, the ones that say "No signal" do have a signal, like 116.3:
> 
> Physical Ch. 116
> 
> Freq. (kHz) 747000
> 
> Modulation QAM256
> 
> Status Lock
> 
> Errors 0
> 
> SNR (dB) 36.24
> 
> AGC (%) 38
> 
> Interleaving I=128,J=4 (whatever that means)
> 
> 
> and 7.1 "Signal can not be decoded" =
> 
> Physical Ch. 111
> 
> Freq. (kHz) 717000
> 
> Modulation QAM256
> 
> Status Lock
> 
> Errors 0
> 
> SNR (dB) 37.57
> 
> AGC (%) 36
> 
> Interleaving I=128,J=4
> 
> 
> (from Sony 50A3000 signal diagnostics screen)



I think this means encrypted signals







(since 11.1 and 7.1 are obviously somewhere else now)


----------



## Dospac

Signal ingress.. So why do I have the same problem as Tom here in downtown SJ?


----------



## fender4645

For those who live in an area where U-verse is available, they just released their "Total Home DVR" in the Bay Area (for once we get something first). You're still limited to 2 HD streams but some of the stuff you can now do seems pretty cool.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/09...otal-home-dvr/


----------



## ubercool

I got a software download last night at around 12:40, interrupting my Letterman show.










I had major guide lag as the Motorola DCT6412 warmed up during evening hours. It now seems to work quite snappy, but it's still morning. Anyone else notice performance improvements?


----------



## rsra13

Still no new guide here in San Jose. Or so it seems, I can't check throughly since my 2 years old daughter is watching Go! Diego Go!...


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i will get a new guide around midnight tonight.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14622482
> 
> 
> For those who live in an area where U-verse is available, they just released their "Total Home DVR" in the Bay Area (for once we get something first). You're still limited to 2 HD streams but some of the stuff you can now do seems pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/09...otal-home-dvr/



Other than being able to record 4 shows at the same time, doesn't TiVo already have other functionalities, for a long time now?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14627406
> 
> 
> Other than being able to record 4 shows at the same time, doesn't TiVo already have other functionalities, for a long time now?



I think the thing with this is that you only need to have the standard U-verse box at each of the TV's as opposed to a full fledged DVR. Also, I'm pretty sure you can't pause a show on one Tivo and resume from another. The U-verse thing is more of a "central server" concept whereas the Tivo just transfers shows from one DVR to the other.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14627458
> 
> 
> I think the thing with this is that you only need to have the standard U-verse box at each of the TV's as opposed to a full fledged DVR. Also, I'm pretty sure you can't pause a show on one Tivo and resume from another. The U-verse thing is more of a "central server" concept whereas the Tivo just transfers shows from one DVR to the other.



You can definitely MRV from the paused location. Since there is no diskless TiVo box, the "program transfer" model works for TiVo.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14627775
> 
> 
> You can definitely MRV from the paused location. Since there is no diskless TiVo box, the "program transfer" model works for TiVo.



So you're saying that you can pause a recorded program on one Tivo, go to another one, and immediately resume from the exact location you paused at? I only have one Tivo so I can't confirm but I thought all it does is copy the program to the desired Tivo and then you have to manually skip to where you left off.


As for the "no diskless Tivo", I think that's the point. You don't need to have a DVR at each location to this as opposed to Tivo where you obviously do. I'm not sure how much AT&T charges for each box but my guess it's nowhere near the $300 it would cost for each Tivo.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14628014
> 
> 
> So you're saying that you can pause a recorded program on one Tivo, go to another one, and immediately resume from the exact location you paused at?



Yes. If the program has been paused, you can MRV from the beginning or from the paused location. You can actually use that function to do a rough trim of a recorded program. Say you want to save a 5-minute segment from a much longer recording. Pause at the starting point, initiate the transfer from another TiVo, and stop after the segment has been transferred.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14628045
> 
> 
> Yes. If the program has been paused, you can MRV from the beginning or from the paused location. You can actually use that function to do a rough trim of a recorded program. Say you want to save a 5-minute segment from a much longer recording. Pause at the starting point, initiate the transfer from another TiVo, and stop after the segment has been transferred.



Ahhh...gotcha. Cool.


----------



## fender4645

Completely off topic here. I'm going to run a new cable feed from the central junction box to one of the guest bedrooms. The bedroom is on the second floor and is right above the junction box (about 5 feet up from where the junction box is). When I had a Comcast installer here to put a line in my office, he ran the cable along the house, and then drilled through the exterior wall where the office is (we're on a concrete slab so there's no crawl space). Anyway, after he drilled the hole, he put a rubber "plug" on both the interior and exterior walls that filled the hole but allowed just enough room to pass through the RG-6 cable. It essentially sealed the opening he created with the spade drill bit.


Does anyone know where I can get one of these "plugs"? If this makes no sense I can try taking a picture and posting.


Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14628236
> 
> 
> Completely off topic here. I'm going to run a new cable feed from the central junction box to one of the guest bedrooms. The bedroom is on the second floor and is right above the junction box (about 5 feet up from where the junction box is). When I had a Comcast installer here to put a line in my office, he ran the cable along the house, and then drilled through the exterior wall where the office is (we're on a concrete slab so there's no crawl space). Anyway, after he drilled the hole, he put a rubber "plug" on both the interior and exterior walls that filled the hole but allowed just enough room to pass through the RG-6 cable. It essentially sealed the opening he created with the spade drill bit.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get one of these "plugs"? If this makes no sense I can try taking a picture and posting.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I know exactly what you're talking about but I don't know what it's called, I tried googling cable wall gasket and didn't get too much, it's probably called something else.


----------



## marswill

You might want to check out this URL: http://www.computercablestore.com/Co..._catID786.aspx Good luck.


----------



## fender4645

Yup, that's exactly it. I got an IM offline too. Thanks all!


----------



## Keenan

"grommet", that's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14628471
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're talking about but I don't know what it's called, I tried googling cable wall gasket and didn't get too much, it's probably called something else.


































.307 INCH. BLACK. FEED THRU BUSHING. RG6


Oracle # 1796


----------



## pappy97

Thanks for the calibration recommendations people! I think I will go with one mentioned here. Hopefully my dad will be pleased with the results, which I'll report here.

*Unrelated question though: What's the hold up on our local CW affiliate passing DD5.1 sound on HD programming? I know that there are many HD shows on CW with DD 5.1 sound, but we only get DD 2.0. Shouldn't such issues be resolved by now?* Thanks.


----------



## Cal1981

We did get the Guide update yesterday in Solano County. Both of my Motorola boxes (DCH3416 and DCT700) got the update but my Pace SD-DVR did not get it. I tried a power reset on the Pace but the old guide was still there. The A25 guide is not that much different but the onscreen keypad for searches is nice. The program guide does seem to rebuild at at a much slower rate than it did previously.


The best news is that my DCH3416's firmware was finally updated (to I think 18.43)and both of the red recording lights now work. Took them long enough.


----------



## cperalt1

Guide update in Solano County as well on at DCT3416. Main difference I see so far is an almost virtual disappearance of the remote contro code queing effect that everyone knows and loves. So far so good so knock on wood.... now to wait for another eternity for the Tivo Software to come down the line....


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14632269
> 
> 
> I tried a power reset on the Pace but the old guide was still there. .



The Pace DVRs are not included in this update.


----------



## rsra13

U-Verse sounds good again. Can they record 2 HD shows at the same time?


I think I read here sometime ago about Comcast (or other cable company) planning to do a kinda server centered DVR. You don't have a hard drive in your DVR, everything is saved in a central server. That sounded really interesting. Has any heard about that?


And still no new guide here in south San Jose.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/14633741
> 
> 
> U-Verse sounds good again. Can they record 2 HD shows at the same time?
> 
> 
> I think I read here sometime ago about Comcast (or other cable company) planning to do a kinda server centered DVR. You don't have a hard drive in your DVR, everything is saved in a central server. That sounded really interesting. Has any heard about that?
> 
> 
> And still no new guide here in south San Jose.



Watch for news about Network DVR.


No guide changes in SJ this week. It's coming


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14633773
> 
> 
> No guide changes in SJ this week. It's coming



Huh? San Jose is being excluded from this week's upgrade???

We have gone one full year now without having any DCH3416 red recording lights. We sure would like to know how much longer we have to wait.....


----------



## Brian Conrad

I hear KTVU is back to their old tricks with the audio for the news blasting at about 6 db louder than the rest of their programming. For two weeks it was okay. Maybe whoever cranks of the volume was on vacation and the sub was doing the right thing. I'll have to send an email reminding them about Dialnorm.


No new guide here though they wrecked my Charlie Jade recording at about 12:15 AM Tuesday. We need to send the Comcast execs to an alternate universe.










Its confirmed that the cable being laid (that stops a block north of me) is fiber for U-Verse. I don't know if it will make it into this area since it is a little difficult to find any documentation online outside of a presentation to the Martinez city council about the project. BTW, the cable is black not orange but is fiber.


----------



## hcady

Why the delay of the new guide in San Jose, I do miss my little red recording light. I do hope that the upgrade does fix the remote lag and the improvement noted is not just because of the reboot.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/14634491
> 
> 
> IBTW, the cable is black not orange but is fiber.



Yes, the cable is black, but it should have some small orange markings on it. It is telco's way of knowing that it is fiber and not copper.


----------



## MKANET

What station call letters does zap2ip identify LATV as? I picked up this channel doing a QAM channel scan and need to link it to the correct program guide channel. For some odd reason, zap2it marked it as KNTVDT 2-2


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/14622410
> 
> 
> Signal ingress.. So why do I have the same problem as Tom here in downtown SJ?



San Jose has radio transmitters too







Are you close to any?


I had an ingress problem in the FM band last night on one of my Tivo's. The shield of the RG-6 was not connected properly. I lost KNTV-HD and KBCW-HD. They are both on 93000Khz here in Fremont.


I made the cable off again and all was perfect.


I'm pretty close to the only radio transmitter in Fremont, not that close though. FM does blast through.


Kevin


----------



## Dospac

I meant the same channels not tuning in. It's logical that there may be other channels with the same problem in SJ but the same FM frequencies aren't being broadcast from different transmitters that close, corrrect? Seems kinda odd.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/14636740
> 
> 
> San Jose has radio transmitters too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you close to any?
> 
> 
> I had an ingress problem in the FM band last night on one of my Tivo's. The shield of the RG-6 was not connected properly. I lost KNTV-HD and KBCW-HD. They are both on 93000Khz here in Fremont.
> 
> 
> I made the cable off again and all was perfect.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty close to the only radio transmitter in Fremont, not that close though. FM does blast through.
> 
> 
> Kevin


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14634174
> 
> 
> Huh? San Jose is being excluded from this week's upgrade???
> 
> We have gone one full year now without having any DCH3416 red recording lights. We sure would like to know how much longer we have to wait.....




patience...if anybody listened to him last week he said northbay first (which just went live yesterday) and then south bay coming soon...


now you should be excited about his little tidbit regarding a coming announcement about a network DVR as opposed to worrying about when your red light goes off










and also thank ATT for the little attack against comcast in the bay area


----------



## avah12

Anybody else noticing Ellen still not being transmitted in HD on KNTV Channel 703 Comcast? I'm still getting an image that is not 16:9 and def not HD quality. Very frustrating considering other parts of the country are seeing it in HD.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/14633001
> 
> 
> Guide update in Solano County as well on at DCT3416. Main difference I see so far is an almost virtual disappearance of the remote contro code queing effect that everyone knows and loves. So far so good so knock on wood.... now to wait for another eternity for the Tivo Software to come down the line....



The guide rebuild is extremely slow. After more than 24 hours, my DVR still has multiple "To Be Announced" listings from today on. Since the DVR's guide usually goes a number of days with completed listings, this isn't a improvement. I also got brief "Not Authorized" messages on CNN, CNN Headline, CNBC, Fox and MSNBC today. After changing the channel and coming back, the channels did come up.


----------



## garypen

Can someone with the guide upgrade tell me if the ads are still there?


----------



## jharkin

They are still there (boo hiss).


----------



## Ergin Guney

I'm a Comcast subscriber in San Francisco. Last night, I noticed that a thin green stipe showed up along the entire right edge of the picture on all HD channels. The night before that, they had pushed an update to all devices (at least in my region) for an upgrade to the program guide (as far as they said). I'm certain that this green stripe wasn't there before that upgrade.


Here's a shot of the bottom-right corner of my image, showing the green stripe:

Attachment 119512 


Has anyone else noticed this? It's worth noting that my display is set up with zero overscan and this stripe is only about eight pixels wide. (Shifting the image position eight pixels to the right on my display hides the stripe completely.) So, those of you whose displays have some overscan may never see this. Even a 1% overscan would hide it completely.


I called Comcast that same night. What I was told was that there were still some upgrades to be made that night and things were still in progress. So I should call them the next night if the stripe is still there after the upgrade is really finished. Fair enough...


Tonight, the stripe is still there. I called them again. In the end, they hadn't heard about it from anyone else, didn't have anything they could do about it, and didn't suggest anything. They said they would take note and would see if they hear from more people about the same issue.


For a moment, I thought this may be an issue arising from the image position being shifted out of place by the upgrade. There's a "Screen Position Setup" setting in the user setup menu of my cable box (a Motorola DCT3416 DVR). However, it doesn't seem to do anything. It changes the position of neither the image nor the menu/guide overlays (at least on HD channels). So much for that...


I don't want to change my display settings and introduce any overscan just to hide this stripe. Maintaining 1:1 pixel mapping is important to me.


The story doesn't end there...


Tonight, I noticed something else that's wrong with the HD image on Comcast and another piece fell into place: There are two vertical "tear lines" near the left edge of the image. This is much easier to describe with a picture than with words, so here is a photo:

Attachment 119513 


What you're looking at is what's supposed to be a broad and smooth band of light in the on-screen image meeting the left edge of my display. However, as you can see, there is a big shift down very close to the left edge, and another lesser shift down a little further in.


This is actually difficult to imagine in action even by looking at the photo. So, this brief video may demonstrate it better:

Sample Video 


Notice how the image looks like it goes through a couple of prism edges near the left.


Although I wouldn't bet my life on it, I'm pretty sure that this wasn't present before the recent upgrade either, and in all likelihood, was introduced together with the green stripe. I'm a stickler for image detail and quality, so I'm pretty sure I couldn't have gone very long before noticing this after it started to happen.


Thinking of these two symptoms together, it almost seems to me like the whole image is a little "folded" onto itself horizontally right near the left edge, creating these two "wrinkles", and leaving an empty green "background" to show through on the right edge. In other words, the eight extra green pixel columns I see on the right-hand side of the image may be the same number of pixel columns missing from the left-hand side to create those two tears, as a result of (almost) the whole image being shifted slightly to the left. But don't quote me on that, because especially the tear that is closest to the left edge seems to be much more vertically offset than would be caused by less than eight missing pixels.


So, why am I posting this? Primarily to see if I'm the only one experiencing it, especially in the San Francisco Bay Area and with the same equipment. If it could be that it's just my individual box that somehow experienced a fluke problem due to the upgrade, I would gladly have it replaced by Comcast and live happily ever after.


But if others among you experience this too, then this issue needs raised awareness so that it comes to the attention of Comcast in order to be resolved. And that would probably only happen if those seeing it actually call Comcast and voice complaints. So, please do that, if you're one such Comcast subscriber. This is unacceptable, in my opinion, and I can't wait to get rid of this problem!


To frame the issue a little better, here are some other specifics:


* The issue is present on _all_ Comcast HD channels (numbered 7XX) and _only_ on those channels.


* The issue is _always_ present on any channel that exhibits it. If an HD channel goes to a commercial break and shows SD quality ads or switches to upconverted SD programming, the symptoms are still there.


* The issue is _not_ in the broadcast that's being made since their upgrade two days ago. When I look at old HD recordings on my hard drive from months ago, I still see the issue. So, it's clearly an issue with the display hardware/firmware; not with the current signal. (I don't have any widescreen SD recordings from before the upgrade, so I can't say anything about those...)


* To give a sense of the scale of the tears along the left edge of the image, the first tear is about 4-5 pixels away from edge of the image, and the second tear is roughly another 35 pixels away from the first one. These are, of course, as counted on a full 1080p display (as is the eight-pixel width of the green stripe).


* I know this is not an issue with my particular display, because, when I try it with my HD DVD player (yes, I still have one of those...), the image is perfect; no stripe, no tears...


----------



## Ace of Space

Talked to a local Comcast rep last night and was given a Sept. 23rd date for the guide upgrade in San Jose. I'm in South San Jose, btw.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/14619125
> 
> 
> In Mill Valley they need to either find the ingress leak or stop using the FM band this close to the transmitters. The transmitters are not turning off any time soon



I checked in with Comcast again on Tuesday night. The guy who came out on Sunday said they would roll a truck to check the neighborhood problem on Monday. And on Monday afternoon, the problem had disappeared. SNR on the two 99 MHz channels was up to 36, where everything else is. But it was only temporary. By Tuesday a.m., the SNR had dropped back to 29-30. The Cablecard TV could sometimes pick up the signal, but the DVR was back to "ONE MOMENT PLEASE." The Tuesday night CSR said that their "network group" was in fact going to roll today, Thursday. We'll see what happens when I get home tonight.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/14619125
> 
> 
> I had to keep on it with Comcast and they eventually found a squirrel chewed cable. THey replaced it and it worked fine.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/14622410
> 
> 
> Signal ingress.. So why do I have the same problem as Tom here in downtown SJ?



My theory is that the Mill Valley squirrels, having done their job in frustrating the narrow demographic of HD music video/Big 10 football fans, hopped the Sausalito Ferry to the City, took the Muni to the Cal Train station . . . and now are in San Jose.


In all seriousness, if you have this problem and are inclined to report it to Comcast, emphasize that the problem is related to two channels on a single frequency and not to everything you get. I doubt you'll have any luck with the CSRs on the phone, but you never know. I did get one CSR who did seem to understand the problem, and who in fact knew enough to be able to (supposedly) tune in the feed from my local head-end to confirm that it was not a head-end problem. But, as you saw, I had zero luck in getting response until Comcast rolled a truck AND I was home to rub the truck guy's nose in the problem.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Since the DCH-3416 has not penetrated the wilds of Marin as of yet, we still are stuck with the DCT models. My DCT-3416 was upgraded (at the same time as the guide update) to firmware 16.53, which is listed in the Wikibook as the latest for the DCT series.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...tware#DCT-34xx 


I haven't done much with the new Guide. Most of the changes seem cosmetic. The largest improvement is the method to search for a show. Instead of the achingly slow previous method, where you had to scroll up or down serially through the entire alphabet plus numerals 0 through 9, you now have an old fax-machine-style layout of the alphabet/numerals. As you might expect, though, the interface design is appalling. And there are some weird quirks. For example, if you are trying to set a series recording but the show you are looking for just happens to be playing at the time (think the endless Without a Trace re-runs on TNT, for example), pressing enter switches you immediately to the show and drops you out of the programming interface. You then have to go back, enter W - I - T - H, select "Without a Trace" and then press Info to call up the information and do the programming. They don't need to have some onscreen instruction for all this because it's intuitive, you see.







Although if I was quicker on the uptake, I probably would've figured out that I could use the upcoming shows button off of the TNT broadcast to find the new episodes on KPIX that I wanted to record.


Supposedly there is a method for saving such searches. Not sure how interesting that is, since I mostly use the search capability to set up series recordings. And I didn't immediately notice how you save a search anyways.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14638919
> 
> 
> I'm a Comcast subscriber in San Francisco. Last night, I noticed that a thin green stipe showed up along the entire right edge of the picture on all HD channels.....



Topic merged with local San Francisco Comcast topic.


I would suggest resetting the STB ( http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR ), and if that doesn't work, call Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14640189
> 
> 
> Since the DCH-3416 has not penetrated the wilds of Marin as of yet, we still are stuck with the DCT models. My DCT-3416 was upgraded (at the same time as the guide update) to firmware 16.53, which is listed in the Wikibook as the latest for the DCT series.
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...tware#DCT-34xx
> 
> 
> I haven't done much with the new Guide. Most of the changes seem cosmetic. The largest improvement is the method to search for a show. Instead of the achingly slow previous method, where you had to scroll up or down serially through the entire alphabet plus numerals 0 through 9, you now have an old fax-machine-style layout of the alphabet/numerals. As you might expect, though, the interface design is appalling. And there are some weird quirks. For example, if you are trying to set a series recording but the show you are looking for just happens to be playing at the time (think the endless Without a Trace re-runs on TNT, for example), pressing enter switches you immediately to the show and drops you out of the programming interface. You then have to go back, enter W - I - T - H, select "Without a Trace" and then press Info to call up the information and do the programming. They don't need to have some onscreen instruction for all this because it's intuitive, you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if I was quicker on the uptake, I probably would've figured out that I could use the upcoming shows button off of the TNT broadcast to find the new episodes on KPIX that I wanted to record.
> 
> 
> Supposedly there is a method for saving such searches. Not sure how interesting that is, since I mostly use the search capability to set up series recordings. And I didn't immediately notice how you save a search anyways.



Tom,


Since you have the new guide, would you do me a favor and check to see if when you do a search for a program does it check to see if it's available in the OnDemand section ?? When I first heard about the new IGuide ( many moons ago ) that was suppose to be included. It's a major PITA to try and find stuff in the OnDemand area, unless you've got lots of time to sit there and poke around










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14641271
> 
> 
> When I first heard about the new IGuide ( many moons ago ) that was suppose to be included. It's a major PITA to try and find stuff in the OnDemand area, unless you've got lots of time to sit there and poke around



I don't think that it does, since I used it to set recordings for CSI and CSI:NY, both of which are available in OnDemand, and I don't recall it telling me about anything other than the next broadcast times for those shows. But I'll take a closer look tonight when I am home, and let you know.


----------



## boxster60

I'm in San Mateo area with Comcast Limited Basic plan (~$12/month) and my TV is not able to find NBC HD content. It does find ABC, CBS, KQED hd channel w/o problem. Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## walk

Only things different with the guide I noticed (besides the search thing) was slightly smaller "buttons" on the main/guide menu and now when you are watching a show and it wants to record something it automatically uses the other tuner, rather then bringing up that huge menu "swap tuners and keep recording" thing. Also at the very end of a recording it pauses for a few seconds before bringing up the "delete recording" message, which is good since I have accidently deleted a recording when I was FF towards the end...


----------



## Tom Koegel

Sorry to report that it does not seem to find OnDemand content. I tried searching for Desperate Housewives, which I know is On Demand. It found all the realtime content but nothing in OnDemand. I also looked in the OnDemand section itself, and there doesn't seem to be any search capability added there either.


I was wrong about saved searches. On the fax machine interface page (the alphanumeric search grid) there is an onscreen button called SAVE. If you save the search, it is then accessible off the Search Menu (the magnifying glass) that is on the main menu page. BTW, the Guide button now works differently. It used to be that two presses of the Guide brought up the main menu. Now the first press of Guide brings up the Guide; the second press brings up a listing of the upcoming shows on the channel to which the box is currently tuned.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14645248
> 
> 
> Sorry to report that it does not seem to find OnDemand content. I tried searching for Desperate Housewives, which I know is On Demand. It found all the realtime content but nothing in OnDemand. I also looked in the OnDemand section itself, and there doesn't seem to be any search capability added there either.
> 
> 
> I was wrong about saved searches. On the fax machine interface page (the alphanumeric search grid) there is an onscreen button called SAVE. If you save the search, it is then accessible off the Search Menu (the magnifying glass) that is on the main menu page. BTW, the Guide button now works differently. It used to be that two presses of the Guide brought up the main menu. Now the first press of Guide brings up the Guide; the second press brings up a listing of the upcoming shows on the channel to which the box is currently tuned.



Thanks Tom, it's as I figured, this is not the new IGuide that was promised all those many moons ago. The one that I saw was very close to what the Tivo can do and looked like a definite improvement to the one we are using now. From what people are saying this is a cosmetic upgrade at best.

I guess I'll just put some talcum on my sore arse










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxster60* /forum/post/14643014
> 
> 
> I'm in San Mateo area with Comcast Limited Basic plan (~$12/month) and my TV is not able to find NBC HD content. It does find ABC, CBS, KQED hd channel w/o problem. Anyone have similar experience?



I helped my sister-in-law in San Mateo set up her TV to get digital off Comcast cable and noted that NBC (KNTV-HD) was the only station missing PSIP channel branding, so it doesn't appear on 11.1. However, it did appear on its actual QAM channel number toward the very high end of the channels (like 130.1 or something?). After your channel scan try surfing backwards from channel 2.1 and see if it's there. (You must let the scan finish normally since the channel is near the end.)


Good luck

Jim


----------



## TPeterson

I think that you'll find both KNTV-DT and KBCW-DT (PSIP-less) on rf 120 in San Mateo--that's where they are here anyway.


BTW, KPIX-DT and KTVU-DT also do not show up here with "proper" virtual channels even though they do have PSIP info. They appear as 79.x instead of 5.1 and 2.1.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14645248
> 
> 
> Now the first press of Guide brings up the Guide; the second press brings up a listing of the upcoming shows on the channel to which the box is currently tuned.



Yeah that was mentioned in the video, it switches between listing "by time" and "by channel".


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/14638810
> 
> 
> They are still there (boo hiss).



Bastards!


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14638919
> 
> 
> I'm a Comcast subscriber in San Francisco. Last night, I noticed that a thin green stipe showed up along the entire right edge of the picture on all HD channels. The night before that, they had pushed an update to all devices (at least in my region) for an upgrade to the program guide (as far as they said). I'm certain that this green stripe wasn't there before that upgrade.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the bottom-right corner of my image, showing the green stripe:
> 
> Attachment 119512
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? It's worth noting that my display is set up with zero overscan and this stripe is only about eight pixels wide. (Shifting the image position eight pixels to the right on my display hides the stripe completely.) So, those of you whose displays have some overscan may never see this. Even a 1% overscan would hide it completely.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast that same night. What I was told was that there were still some upgrades to be made that night and things were still in progress. So I should call them the next night if the stripe is still there after the upgrade is really finished. Fair enough...
> 
> 
> Tonight, the stripe is still there. I called them again. In the end, they hadn't heard about it from anyone else, didn't have anything they could do about it, and didn't suggest anything. They said they would take note and would see if they hear from more people about the same issue.
> 
> 
> For a moment, I thought this may be an issue arising from the image position being shifted out of place by the upgrade. There's a "Screen Position Setup" setting in the user setup menu of my cable box (a Motorola DCT3416 DVR). However, it doesn't seem to do anything. It changes the position of neither the image nor the menu/guide overlays (at least on HD channels). So much for that...
> 
> 
> I don't want to change my display settings and introduce any overscan just to hide this stripe. Maintaining 1:1 pixel mapping is important to me.
> 
> 
> The story doesn't end there...



I noticed the same thing with the stripe. I havent seen any of the other issues you mention though. I have my display set to 1:1 pixel mapping and if I allow overscan it does disappear as you say. Definitely not a display issue as my BD works perfectly. I'm calling comcast now.


----------



## walk

Normal overscan is at least 5%. More typical is 10-15%. I'd say set your TV to "normal" overscan settings and don't worry about it.


----------



## a_ok2me

My question is if Comcast is dropping some non-cable box HD feeds in order to generate more revenue by requiring consumers to rent their HD boxes? I think this is illegal.


I'm in the peninsula and as of 2-3 weeks ago, CBS KPIX-DT 5.1 and FOX KTVU-DT 2.1 has not been working. I have a direct cable line to my plasma ATSC tuner, no box needed since my display has a Guide. I've been doing this for the last 2-3yrs.


I rescanned over those weeks, but it did not resolve the problem. I then bought a new $6,500 plasma and that too cannot pickup those stations. I however can pick up the stations OTA.


Over those weeks Comcast sent me on a fishing expedition stating it was not their problem, so I contacted one of the stations. The engineer told me that since I am using a cable line, it's Comcast's issue. I called several times and each time, they blame the station or my tuner - on both my 2yr old TV and my new 1day old TV. At one point, Comcast hung up on me and forwarded me to Pioneer Electronics. They are quick to blame everyone but themselves.


Today, I went to get a digital cable box and found there has lately been a run-on for these boxes and they were out of stock. It seems like everyone has been having problems.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i will watch the testing of KGO-DT Digital Channel 7 on Channel 707, and you will see a digital readiness test information message on Analog Channel 7.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *a_ok2me* /forum/post/14658573
> 
> 
> My question is if Comcast is dropping some non-cable box HD feeds in order to generate more revenue by requiring consumers to rent their HD boxes?



Answer: No, they're not. But they are failing to provide a proper virtual channel definition in their feeds of KPIX-DT and KTVU-DT in some places, such as mine and, evidently, yours.


> Quote:
> I'm in the peninsula and as of 2-3 weeks ago, CBS KPIX-DT 5.1 and FOX KTVU-DT 2.1 has not been working.



If you're on the San Mateo headend, try tuning to rf 79.x and you'll see those stations.


----------



## a_ok2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14659042
> 
> 
> Answer: No, they're not. But they are failing to provide a proper virtual channel definition in their feeds of KPIX-DT and KTVU-DT in some places, such as mine and, evidently, yours.If you're on the San Mateo headend, try tuning to rf 79.x and you'll see those stations.



So, by purposely not doing this, they tell their customers that an HD box is required to view 'free' HD programming, right? That's what they did to me? I'll record all my calls from now on.


----------



## Steve-Calif

All of my primary viewing sets have transitioned to HD/DirectTV. But, owing to my Internet service coming in over Comcast, I also have a number of "secondary" sets in bedrooms and bathrooms (we do LOVE our weekend football !) connected to "basic" cable.


These are ALL NTSC OTA tuners with a direct connection to the Comcast Cable service in Fremont, California, but connected DIRECTLY to the incoming Comcast cable service. There are no "tuner boxes" between the Comcast service and my individual sets.


I've spoken to several people in the Fremont, CA area now and I get various responses to the question of "what will happen to the signals I am using on these "secondary" sets ?" Does anyone here have any solid info on the existing cable channels and what happens in February ?


Frankly, I'm not certain that people I've spoken with understand the connection scheme and the specific signals I am refering to. I keep getting a generalized variant of "....if you have Comcast, you're fine...." kind of answer.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Steve-Calif,


I don't think Comcast has given a definitive statement about when (or if) the analog signals will disappear from the cable coax. The Feb. 15th (or whatever) date for OTA analog signals to go down does not necessarily affect cable companies. The cable companies can continue to send the analog signals so that all of our old "cable ready" TVs will still work. But eventually you can expect that Comcast will stop sending the analog signals so that they can reuse those channels to send more digital channels. At that point, all of the old analog "cable ready" TVs will only work if you have a cable box.


Greg


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/14661798
> 
> 
> Steve-Calif,
> 
> 
> I don't think Comcast has given a definitive statement about when (or if) the analog signals will disappear from the cable coax. The Feb. 15th (or whatever) date for OTA analog signals to go down does not necessarily affect cable companies. The cable companies can continue to send the analog signals so that all of our old "cable ready" TVs will still work. But eventually you can expect that Comcast will stop sending the analog signals so that they can reuse those channels to send more digital channels. At that point, all of the old analog "cable ready" TVs will only work if you have a cable box.
> 
> 
> Greg



What about people with High Def tv's that dont have a box? I think it should be automatic that they receive a digital signal.


----------



## ChromeWeb

I've seen the *Exact* same issue on my Comcast DVR and also in San Francisco. It's definitely the box and it's related to the "patch" they pushed this week. Same eight pixel green stripe and eight pixel wide "wrap" on the left side. I called them last night and they said that they "hadn't heard of this issue from anyone else" (typical Comcast eh?). Some troubleshooting I did was to swap from HDMI to component. If you connect the component plugs you'll see that it's only the HDMI connector that's bad. My Blu-Ray on HDMI does not show the same stripe so it has to be the box. Even though I am 99.9999% positive that it's the HDMI connector I am going to try bypassing the box entirely just for completeness sake.


----------



## Keenan

It's the Motorola way, fix one thing, break something else.


----------



## wanderance

Have been having some fun with Comcast the past few days. Seems the cable just "goes out" for about 10-15 minutes towards the evening. Everything goes down, phone, interenet, and almost all digital stations. Analog comes in, but quality is pretty bad.


I am in Redwood Shores, anyone else having this issue? Seems to happen late at night, but today it happened around 5.


----------



## a_ok2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/14663326
> 
> 
> Have been having some fun with Comcast the past few days. Seems the cable just "goes out" for about 10-15 minutes towards the evening. Everything goes down, phone, interenet, and almost all digital stations. Analog comes in, but quality is pretty bad.
> 
> 
> I am in Redwood Shores, anyone else having this issue? Seems to happen late at night, but today it happened around 5.



Ditto...


----------



## cperalt1

In the past when I have made recordings over my firewire connection I have seen the green stripe on those recordings and my understanding is that this is the Closed Captioning information that is typically encoded in 8 pixel width usually either on the top or the right side. Since the firewire stream is a raw stream I'm not surprised to see those there when I don't see them displayed on my tv. Therefore, it is definitely the box not properly recognizing the manner in which the signal is to be display, time for a new box?


----------



## TPeterson

The "line 21" (i.e., NTSC analog) closed-caption data appear at the top of the picture as a dancing B/W pattern when you have no overscan. (I hope that goes away in February!) DTV closed captions are not encoded into the video stream at all and therefore are not visible. I don't know what that stripe at the left edge of the screen is, but it's not CC data.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Dr. Phil now in HD on KRON-DT Channel 704, but still no Ellen in HD on KNTV-DT Channel 703, we hope to get Ellen will be transmitting in HD by tomorrow, the rest of the week, or next monday.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

then the Insider/ET Hour will be on in HD at 7 p.m. on KRON-DT Channel 704.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here is the HD/SD Syndicated Show Lineup:


Dr. Phil (HD) - KRON-DT Channel 704

Ellen (SD) - KNTV-DT Channel 703

Everybody Loves Raymond (SD or HD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712

Entertainment Tonight (SD) - KRON-DT Channel 704

The Insider (SD) - KRON-DT Channel 704

Jeopardy (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707

The King of Queens (SD or HD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712

Oprah (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707

Two and a Half Men (SD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712

Wheel of Fortune (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707


----------



## rsra13

any news about new HD channels for the Bay Area?

I would love to have the Travel Channel in HD.


----------



## mds54

Got the message in San Jose for the new channel guide coming *Sept. 23rd*.


----------



## marswill

Same for Fremont, new guide on September 23rd


----------



## R11

Hello San Franciscans (?),


I've got the green stripe and "tear" here in PDX too! I just set up a new panel on Monday after having the box disconnected while I was reconfiguring all my equipment and when I got everything back together and switched to full pixel there they were...







I've been busy dialing in PQ for a couple nights so haven't done any searching until just now about this issue. Guess it's time to call Comcast











ron


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R11* /forum/post/14682592
> 
> 
> Hello San Franciscans (?),
> 
> 
> I've got the green stripe and "tear" here in PDX too! I just set up a new panel on Monday after having the box disconnected while I was reconfiguring all my equipment and when I got everything back together and switched to full pixel there they were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy dialing in PQ for a couple nights so haven't done any searching until just now about this issue. Guess it's time to call Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ron



I think it was diagnosed as an HDMI connection issue earlier in this thread? If so, who knows when Comcast will get Motorola to fix it.


Have you tried the component connection to verify?


----------



## R11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14682831
> 
> 
> I think it was diagnosed as an HDMI connection issue earlier in this thread? If so, who knows when Comcast will get Motorola to fix it.
> 
> 
> Have you tried the component connection to verify?



I have only seen it via the comcast moto box HDMI. I did try other inputs to the new panel but not out of the comcast STB though (HDV camcorder via component and jpeg pics via direct USB flash drive - both were clean). I'll go ahead and check the component output from the moto box tonight to make sure it's clean too just for kicks.



ron


----------



## TPeterson

If you can set your panel for "full pixel"/"dot by dot"/"just scan" when displaying its built-in tuner's output, you could check the Comcast signal on a QAM HD station directly also to confirm that the stripe isn't coming from the raw cable feed. That information might help to persuade a CSR that the Moto box is the culprit.


----------



## mds54

So....the entire North Bay is living with this green stripe bug, or is it only a handful of users? Is this known to be caused by the recent guide upgrade, affecting the DCH3416? Should those of us receiving this upgrade next week be ready for instant problems? :-(


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14616103
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the full story. I'm one of your fellow Mill Valley-ites with the same issue. Not that big a deal for these channels for me but it is so frustrating to pay for something and not get it.



Tex94, have you seen any improvement? I had one day--BEFORE they were supposed to roll out their "network team"--where I got SNR up to 36 and reception on the Motorola DVR. And then it disappeared. I called today, and the CSR said they had rolled on the 11th, done a "frequency test", and that the problem was fixed. She then put me on hold to call them to relay my report of a continuing problem. I was on hold for 30 minutes, and then got dropped. Before I call back, I'd like to have confirmation that the problem is still neighborhood-wide.


Tom


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14684350
> 
> 
> Tex94, have you seen any improvement? I had one day--BEFORE they were supposed to roll out their "network team"--where I got SNR up to 36 and reception on the Motorola DVR. And then it disappeared. I called today, and the CSR said they had rolled on the 11th, done a "frequency test", and that the problem was fixed. She then put me on hold to call them to relay my report of a continuing problem. I was on hold for 30 minutes, and then got dropped. Before I call back, I'd like to have confirmation that the problem is still neighborhood-wide.
> 
> 
> Tom



I'll check tonight when I get home. I dont watch these channels often (ever?) but I did check on Tue or Wed and the problem was still there. More tomorrow.


----------



## R11

I did some more investigating last night regarding the Green Stripe and what I found was that in the set up menu under Additional HDMI Settings> it was set to the 4:4:4 color mode. When I switched it to RGB the green stripe went away. The tear/fold is still there unfortunately... At least it's not nearly as noticeable and distracting as the in-your-face, bright green stripe.



ron


----------



## ak47studios

Hello, I am new here, just got Comcast and the silver motorola HDMI box with the digital starter package (standard cable + HD chans + OnDemand)


I've noticed that most HD channels as well as OnDemand have an annoying lag with the audio and video. Lips dont match the video.

I don't have the lag when watching DVD's on my 360. Also there's a little static bar on many channels. Is this Comcast's fault?


I plan on ditching the box and getting TiVo HD with an M card very soon, any suggestions?

Not worried about losing OnDemand (have it in a different room) but anyone in the central San Jose area have this experience?


Setup: Samsung 37" 550 LCD with all HDMI connections for xbox 360 and motorola cable box, Samsung HT-Z310 receiver (digital audio from TV only) for sound.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/14684350
> 
> 
> Tex94, have you seen any improvement? I had one day--BEFORE they were supposed to roll out their "network team"--where I got SNR up to 36 and reception on the Motorola DVR. And then it disappeared. I called today, and the CSR said they had rolled on the 11th, done a "frequency test", and that the problem was fixed. She then put me on hold to call them to relay my report of a continuing problem. I was on hold for 30 minutes, and then got dropped. Before I call back, I'd like to have confirmation that the problem is still neighborhood-wide.
> 
> 
> Tom



Bad news. I see zero difference on these channels - still get the message that it will be available shortly. I assume you are too?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14695113
> 
> 
> Bad news. I see zero difference on these channels - still get the message that it will be available shortly. I assume you are too?



Cablecard TV gets a picture about 25% of the time; still reports the SNR as fluctuating between 29 and 30. Motorola DVR gets a picture about 5% of the time. You can't call before 8 a.m., though, since the "network people" don't arrive before then. So I've got to check in with Comcast again later today.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Another network truck roll scheduled. Comcast will "probably" contact me in another 48 hours if the problem is not resolved. Yep, I believe that.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14669961
> 
> 
> Here is the HD/SD Syndicated Show Lineup:
> 
> 
> Dr. Phil (HD) - KRON-DT Channel 704
> 
> Ellen (SD) - KNTV-DT Channel 703
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond (SD or HD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712
> 
> Entertainment Tonight (SD) - KRON-DT Channel 704
> 
> The Insider (SD) - KRON-DT Channel 704
> 
> Jeopardy (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707
> 
> The King of Queens (SD or HD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712
> 
> Oprah (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707
> 
> Two and a Half Men (SD) - KBCW-DT Channel 712
> 
> Wheel of Fortune (HD) - KGO-DT Channel 707



You left off Seinfeld. It's available in HD (I heard that TBS is now showing it HD and have seen screenshots, but I haven't seen yet on TV), but KTVU-DT doesn't bother and shows the horrible SD.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14699084
> 
> 
> You left off Seinfeld. It's available in HD (I heard that TBS is now showing it HD and have seen screenshots, but I haven't seen yet on TV), but KTVU-DT doesn't bother and shows the horrible SD.



But Seinfeld wasn't originally produced in HD. Does TBS process it in some way to give it a pseudo-HD-like appearance?


----------



## bobby94928

It was processed in 35mm at 1:33 OAR. 35mm is greater than HD. I seriously doubt that they actually reprocessed it from the film, but who knows.


----------



## walk

Seinfeld is SD, TBS just stretches it.


They could go back to the original film (if it was shot on film, it may have been shot on video) and digitize all of it, then re-edit all of it, and re-master it in HD. It's possible, they did that for Northern Exposure on UHD a while ago, but it's a lot of work and very expensive.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14707892
> 
> 
> Seinfeld is SD, TBS just stretches it.
> 
> 
> They could go back to the original film (if it was shot on film, it may have been shot on video) and digitize all of it, then re-edit all of it, and re-master it in HD. It's possible, they did that for Northern Exposure on UHD a while ago, but it's a lot of work and very expensive.


 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/09/03...-hd-on-tbs-hd/


----------



## walk

Well there you go. Seems a shame that they crop it though. Northern Exposure was shown in 4:3 (pillarboxed).


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14613976
> 
> 
> I have read your post. I spent the entire Sat afternoon & evening reading AVS & Tivo forums about Comcast, Tivo & cableCARD issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will save the truck roll till I upgrade to an HD package. Not so much of the visit charge, but I just want to minimize waiting around at home.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the coax cable going through my powerline conditioner is somehow affecting the OOB data transfer.
> 
> I may try the CSR/analyst once more with the powerline conditioner removed such that the cable feed is connected directly to the Tivo.
> 
> 
> I am curious how frequent Tivo HD & cableCARD users have such problems. Obviously, we rarely hear from happy customers, so we really don't have a way to gage how often they end up in the problem state.



I have the cableCARD & tivoHD working finally.


The problem seemed to be a bad cableCARD. I exchanged it for a new one at a local Comcast office, went through the activation process, the test channel worked almost immediately after giving them the host id (they did not even ask for data id).


My coworker went through a similar problem until he tried the 2nd card (different Comcast office) I am surprised that these solid-state PC card can be defective at such frequency.


Anyways, I am being charged $1.79 for the card (Sunnyvale) despite some people getting the card for free.


I also opted to upgrade my analog standard service to the digital starter for about a buck more. I am now getting most of 7xx channels except for Science & National Geographic channels.


According to tivoHD, I am getting the 7xx channels in 720p or 1080i. Is there a reason to upgrade my service to HD when I get a true HDTV set?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14708117
> 
> 
> Well there you go. Seems a shame that they crop it though. Northern Exposure was shown in 4:3 (pillarboxed).



Yeah. I haven't seen it yet but that does kind of suck. Whenever something is cropped, the second I notice it (like the top of someone's head cut off) that all I notice from then on. Distracting.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14708713
> 
> 
> According to tivoHD, I am getting the 7xx channels in 720p or 1080i. Is there a reason to upgrade my service to HD when I get a true HDTV set?



There is no "HD service". You're already receiving the HD channels.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14708713
> 
> 
> My coworker went through a similar problem until he tried the 2nd card (different Comcast office) I am surprised that these solid-state PC card can be defective at such frequency.



Might just be the provisioning. Once it's done wrong it's toast until it's sent through the return process.


I'm surprised at how many 'bad' cablecards work perfect on the test set.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14710368
> 
> 
> Might just be the provisioning. Once it's done wrong it's toast until it's sent through the return process.



That's probably the biggest problem with CableCards. I have been very lucky with my own TiVos, but I had to go through 3 CSRs before my parents' CableCard was properly activated.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/14710080
> 
> 
> There is no "HD service". You're already receiving the HD channels.



Comcast package pricing has always been confusing, especially for an existing customer that does not qualify for the special deals.


The PayDirect statement does not help to clarify what I have been charged for either. My cable fee is $58.79 including one cardCARD (no set-top box or AO fee) I suppose that is not too bad if HD is included.


----------



## d5326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLee17* /forum/post/14563509
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to the NHL Network? I used to have it in my digital lineup on channel 419 in Sunnyvale, but now it's gone. Did Comcast remove it for some reason?



I'm in Sunnyvale, and it's missing for me, too. I have the Digital Silver package and had NHL Network on 419 last season. Now it doesn't even show up on the Sunnyvale channel lineup on the Comcast web site. I called them up and the CSR spent almost 15 minutes looking for it, and she couldn't find it, either -- not in the sports package, nowhere. She said she'd put in a request for it. At least we've got a few weeks before the season starts for them to fix this.


--dave


----------



## walk

Comcast "HDTV" fee means they rent you a Motorola DCT-6200 converter box (and remote). It's currently $7 I think, though it might have gone up since ... lunchtime.


If you have a CableCard ready TV or Tivo/etc they will rent you a CableCard for about $2/mo I think. You should get the same channels as with the HDTV box.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/14708713
> 
> 
> I have the cableCARD & tivoHD working finally.
> 
> 
> The problem seemed to be a bad cableCARD. I exchanged it for a new one at a local Comcast office, went through the activation process, the test channel worked almost immediately after giving them the host id (they did not even ask for data id). [...]
> 
> 
> According to tivoHD, I am getting the 7xx channels in 720p or 1080i. Is there a reason to upgrade my service to HD when I get a true HDTV set?



Good news. exchanging card is a good way redo the procedure. Also as others are pointed out, there is no HD fee unless you rent a HD box from them.


PS: btw, it is high time you got a HDTV







. Look for ads at Frys.


----------



## mazman49

The wife want to know why KNTV-11 doesn't show Ellen in High Def. Anyone know?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

they download new software to the new guide on my DCH-3416 at 12:19AM.


----------



## Dragunov1

Yep, just got the update. Its still going on my 6200 box...


----------



## nbc11newsclips

mine too on my DCH-3416 box.


----------



## asimperson

Got the update, new guide features seem to be up and running. I thought the new guide was going to be in HD, though?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

great new features, includes new search keyboard, live program extended time and DVR clipping.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14719725
> 
> 
> they download new software to the new guide including "Comcast Central" on my DCH-3416 at 12:19AM.



There's no Comcast Central in this update.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

is comcast central will be in the bay area for a few weeks or months?


----------



## Mikef5

Got the guide update in the Milpitas area also, some nice features but still woefully lacking when compared to the Tivo but it's still a nice upgrade.


One thing I haven't been following is the firmware upgrades. I noticed that my boxes where off when I got up this morning, normally that means a firmware update, so I checked and the firmware that is on my boxes is 16.53 ( DCT 6412's ). Is that what is what everyone else has ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Got the upgrade in San Jose last night....Firmware 18.43 on the DCH3416 (was 18.34)

Finally, after an entire year of waiting, I can now see the red recording lights!!!

No "green stripe" issues so far....


----------



## jlee301

My DCT6200 got the upgrade last night. One thing I noticed immediately was that using the forward/reverse/pause/play buttons while watching on-demand was a whole lot faster in response.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

my flashing red lights now works too.


----------



## yungxcve

wow, upgrade just left me green striped! Comcast simply told me to go get a new box which i just came back with and is currently upgrading. Is there any fix to this besides resetting the STB? any help with this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## yungxcve

wow, new box doesn't fix a thing. Now im upset, just lost all my recordings from my other DVR, AND im stuck with the green stripe. Is there anyway to not have the green stripe while using the HDMI cable? I dont feel like downgrading quality to component, but this green stripe is killing me.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungxcve* /forum/post/14724566
> 
> 
> wow, new box doesn't fix a thing. Now im upset, just lost all my recordings from my other DVR, AND im stuck with the green stripe. Is there anyway to not have the green stripe while using the HDMI cable? I dont feel like downgrading quality to component, but this green stripe is killing me.



It was explained in an earlier post in this thread that going into the service menu and changing the color space under "Additional HDMI Settings" from "4:4:4" to "RGB" gets rid of the green stripe. But it doesn't help the vertical "tear lines" near the left border of the image. (Do you have those too?) I haven't tried this myself.


By the way, I wonder if changing the color to RGB hurts anything (no matter how subtle)...


----------



## yungxcve

how to reach service menu? i went to settings, but was unable to find this setting. BTW i have a motorolla DCT3416-1 if that helps.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungxcve* /forum/post/14724986
> 
> 
> how to reach service menu? i went to settings, but was unable to find this setting. BTW i have a motorolla DCT3416-1 if that helps.



Hit the "Menu" key (on the remote or on the front panel) while the device is *off*.


----------



## yungxcve

lol wow cant believe i traded my box full of top notch HD movies... Grindhouse, pulp fiction, 300, transformers, chuck and larry... luckily most of those will be repeated, but some like pulp fiction i aint seen in forever! hope they replay it eventually....


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14725468
> 
> 
> Hit the "Menu" key (on the remote or on the front panel) while the device is *off*.



That's the *setup menu*, but that's where the HDMI settings you want to change are. Technically it's probably better to output YCC since that is the native colorspace of the MPEG2 signal, but all TVs, whether they are CRT, LCD, DLP or plasma... will eventually convert it to RGB for final display anyway, so in practice you probably won't be able to tell a difference.


The *service menu* is reached by, with the unit on, turn it off, then _quickly_ press the Select button.


----------



## Barovelli

Life with A25


Went very smooth on my side.


Like the channel browse (Guide,Guide) there used to be a similar function where you scroll sideways and review the channel you are on in the flip bar.


Saved searches another early hit at home.


I've been totally desensitized by the lack of the record light. Now that it's there, it's almost distracting.


Anyone figure out the behavior at the end of a recording when you ff through the credits? It just stops at the end and sits. Have to hit 'exit' to get the "keep or delete" box.










No green lines spotted - home or work. Readers, please share the box model when reporting the Green Line Of Doom.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14719865
> 
> 
> great new features, includes new search keyboard, live program extended time and DVR clipping.



Personally, I'm underwhelmed. If this was PC software, it would have been an incremental "point-one" upgrade.


I suppose it is something if they just fix the three main bugs: remote control backlog, record indicator light, and "To be announced" listed in the status bar when using trick play.


But, it would be nice if they could figure out how to make simple settings part of the i-Guide menu, instead of having to power off the box to access the Moto menu. It is absurd that we have to do that just to turn cations on/off or change picture settings. Positively absurd.


----------



## Dbower

I still get the slow remote response occasionally, and have picked up a new bug: when ff through commercials, sometimes I lose sound and have to stop, then play again to get it back.


The one and only plus with this upgrade is the search is a bit nicer. But all in all, this STB is still a big hunking POS.


Can anyone say that the DCH-3416 is any better in these problem areas?


-Dave


----------



## jeffrylp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yungxcve* /forum/post/14724387
> 
> 
> wow, upgrade just left me green striped! Comcast simply told me to go get a new box which i just came back with and is currently upgrading. Is there any fix to this besides resetting the STB? any help with this issue would be appreciated.



I was able to eliminate the green stripe on my Sony KDL-40V2500 by changing the Screen Display Area from Full Pixel to Normal.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14726733
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone figure out the behavior at the end of a recording when you ff through the credits? It just stops at the end and sits. Have to hit 'exit' to get the "keep or delete" box.



If you let it sit there for ... 10 seconds or so? It will bring up the "keep or delete" box. I assume it's to prevent accidentally deleting a program when it hits the end, which I've done.


I've not seen any green stripes, but I'm using normal/overscan settings on my Sony 50A3000 SXRD. DCT-3412, HDMI set on YCC.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14726733
> 
> 
> No green lines spotted - home or work. Readers, please share the box model when reporting the Green Line Of Doom.



I have the green stripe here with a Motorola 3416.


The thing to note about the green stripe is that it is only eight pixels wide and it's at the right-hand extreme of _the full 1080 image_. So, in order to see it (even when you do have it), *your display must be operating with zero overscan*. Since it's only 8 pixels wide, even 0.5% of overscan would hide it completely.


And don't forget about the vertical "tear lines" near the left border of the image. Those two also reach only about 40 pixels in from the edge of the full image. So, anyone watching with 2% or more overscan would never see them either.


If you're not seeing these and you don't mind the fact that you might not be viewing your HD content with 1:1 pixel mapping, then "happy you!"


----------



## Keenan

There's data missing on the right, and it's tearing on the left? Sounds like the box's output resolution is wrong - I forget the term but I think it's the "front porch" number that is wrong. IOW, the pixels that should be displayed on the right are being wrapped around to the left.


The folks in the video processor forum could probably tell you exactly what's wrong.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffrylp* /forum/post/14731138
> 
> 
> I was able to eliminate the green stripe on my Sony KDL-40V2500 by changing the Screen Display Area from Full Pixel to Normal.



Precisely. You've effectively hidden the problem by cropping it out of your viewing area, at the expense of giving up a portion of your image. For some, that's a reasonable compromise. For others, it's not.


That solution is available to those of us who are still complaining of the issue, too, but it's not desirable. The core discussion is whether there is any way of getting rid of the green stripe (and other stuff) _without_ doing that.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14732794
> 
> 
> There's data missing on the right, and it's tearing on the left? Sounds like the box's output resolution is wrong - I forget the term but I think it's the "front porch" number that is wrong. IOW, the pixels that should be displayed on the right are being wrapped around to the left.



It (may or) may not be that clear cut. Take a look at the photos and video illustrating the problem on my earlier posting here to see it for yourself.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14732829
> 
> 
> It (may or) may not be that clear cut. Take a look at the photos and video illustrating the problem on my earlier posting here to see it for yourself.



Yes, I see what you mean, it's as if the horizontal pixel number is wrong, it's missing 8-12 pixels and there's a shift going on some how.


Have you checked in the video proc forum? There's some pretty sharp folks over there, I'd start a thread and see what responses you get.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## walk

I'm viewing it with 1:1 pixel mapping, that is, assuming it's a 1080i channel (1920x1080 LCoS panel), it's just that the display hides the pixels at the extreme edge of the screen under the bezel, *like a TV is supposed to do*.


I can set it to shrink the screen so that I can see all of it, with a black border around the edges, but then it's not 1:1 mapping. That mode is really only useful for using a computer hooked up to it, so you can see the entire desktop. Otherwise, regular TV should be watched with a normal amount of overscan, at least 5%.


That doesn't mean they shouldn't fix the problem if they can, sure, but let's be clear what we are talking about here - it's something that only affects people who have their TVs set incorrectly for normal TV viewing. If you watch regular analog NTSC like that you're going to see the blanking information at the top of the screen too, which you're not supposed to see if your TV is set correctly.


----------



## Keenan

Well, the bottom line is, was it doing it before? I'm guessing the answer is no, and if so, that means something is not correct.


----------



## walk

Ok I just tried it, yes if I set my TV to "+1" display area (shrinks the screen so you can see the entire border of the frame, with black borders around it) I can see a green stripe on the right edge and some kind of mis-alignment distortion on the extreme left edge. Do not see either with normal display area settings.


That's with HDMI set to YCC. If I switch the output to RGB it goes away. DCT-3412.


----------



## Ergin Guney

I think the necessity of overscan was a more defensible position in the era of analog NTSC. In the age of digital TV, I don't see why my LCD TV should have to hide a single pixel of the image, when my computer's LCD display doesn't.


The point about the information in the blanking interval becoming visible is technically true and it does happen, but in all the channels I've been watching with zero overscan at 1:1 pixel mapping for over a year now, I can think of only a handful of channels where that actually happens. So, it's not as big a distraction as one might imagine.


In any case, I'm sure I can be justified if I insist that my 1080i picture not be reduced to *972i*, if I can help it. That's the resolution you'll be left looking at if you're viewing 1080i with 5% overscan.


That may have been acceptable as a necessary evil in the era of analog TV and CRT displays with their drift, blooming, and other geometry anomalies, if anyone thinks that the studios producing Blu-ray discs today are optimizing the framing of the movie image for 20% of the image being thrown away, I think you'd be mistaken. (And, yes, the way the weird arithmetic of overscan works out, if you're viewing the image with 5% overscan, you're cropping out 19% of the complete image. If you use 10% overscan, that amount is 46%! You can see the test images here , here , or here , to verify this.)


----------



## walk

HDTV and Blu-rays are still shot and mastered with overscan in mind. That doesn't mean the green fringe is acceptable, but yes they do intend to have a little bit of overscan in the final image.


With that first screen, I guess I can see about half of the red space. So that means my screen is about 2.5% overscanned?


----------



## nbuubu

I hope no one minds me asking this, but I was searching through the thread and came across some breakdowns of the cable television pricing that didn't match up with my bill. Right now I'm getting charged:


Standard Cable (includes Limited Basic and Expanded Basic) ... $59.99

Digital Preferred Plus (incluses Digital Classic, Digital Plus, HBO, Starz, etc) ... $51.99

Dual C-card Dig Access ... $1.79


For a whopping $113.69 just for TV before taxes/fees. It keeps going up as my plan changes every few months and I notice a massive jump, then have to call and haggle. It's beyond frustrating.


In some earlier posts I saw some plans people were getting that had Standard Cable wrapped into the Digital packages. I really don't care about HBO or Starz anymore so is there some magic plan that I should be asking for that's just the majority of the HD channels?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/14734966
> 
> 
> I hope no one minds me asking this, but I was searching through the thread and came across some breakdowns of the cable television pricing that didn't match up with my bill. Right now I'm getting charged:
> 
> 
> Standard Cable (includes Limited Basic and Expanded Basic) ... $59.99
> 
> Digital Preferred Plus (incluses Digital Classic, Digital Plus, HBO, Starz, etc) ... $51.99
> 
> Dual C-card Dig Access ... $1.79
> 
> 
> For a whopping $113.69 just for TV before taxes/fees. It keeps going up as my plan changes every few months and I notice a massive jump, then have to call and haggle. It's beyond frustrating.
> 
> 
> In some earlier posts I saw some plans people were getting that had Standard Cable wrapped into the Digital packages. I really don't care about HBO or Starz anymore so is there some magic plan that I should be asking for that's just the majority of the HD channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



According to the Comcast web site (at least when I put in my address), the Digital Preferred Plus "package" (i.e. it comes with Standard Cable) is $104.94/month so that's close to what you're paying. There is a 6-month promotion for $49.99/month if you're willing to call and throw out a few "I'm switching to DirecTV" threats.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14736719
> 
> 
> According to the Comcast web site (at least when I put in my address), the Digital Preferred Plus "package" (i.e. it comes with Standard Cable) is $104.94/month so that's close to what you're paying. There is a 6-month promotion for $49.99/month if you're willing to call and throw out a few "I'm switching to DirecTV" threats.




Thanks for looking. I don't know exactly what happened, but I called and the rep was very nice (reminisced about New York City a bit when she noticed my cell phone was a 212 area code) and chopped my bill by $50. Didn't really catch what plan she put me on but she said it wasn't promotional, and that I would be losing my HBO and Starz but (thusfar) they haven't disappeared from my Tivo. She said it would update immediately so I guess it might take a while. Maybe she took pity on a fellow former NuYawka and hooked me up somehow.


The plans are beyond confusing.


----------



## Keenan

That's by design, that way Comcast can extract more dollars from the less informed than they could from those who dig for info and ask questions.


----------



## robotech95460

Why are cable cards not SOLD? I contacted the FCC - and they said you CAN buy a cable card, but it has to be compatible with the system that you are using. My cable company sales department told me that I can buy my own cable card - but tech's for Comcast on the phone refused to activate my cable card as it was "not in their system". And they said that you can not buy one from them, and you can not activate one that you buy even if it is compatible.

So, I asked the FCC as to how to complain - and they said to take it up with my local cable franchise.

Any one else ever activated a cable card that you bought? Like from Best Buy or something?

I know this post is from like 2007 - but my TV DOES have a cable card slot - not sure it is two way or not - but the card info says that it considers the host to have 1 way capability.

Does any one know if in Northern California Comcast has two way capabilities? There is two way Internet here.


----------



## fender4645

I'm assuming you have Comcast (since this is a Comcast thread). Here's the Comcast quick and dirty answer:

http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq...s.ashx?Id=2657 


I'm not sure why you would want to buy. Most MSO's who force you to buy (as opposed to rent) charge ~$100 for it. So it would take 4 1/2 years for you to recoup the cost. You sure you want to do that for a technology that pretty much everyone is trying to force out?


----------



## devo6273

Hi All-


I just received a new panasonic plasma last night and I was trying to watch "The Office" on channel 11-1 (KNTV-HD, NBC) and although the TV info claimed it was 1080i, the image looked like it was coming through in a 4:3 aspect ratio. I'm pretty sure all the previous seasons of the office I've seen came in widescreen...


Any ideas of why this might be happening?


----------



## bobby94928

On top of that, the Comcast will provide the cable card for free on the first unit.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robotech95460* /forum/post/14741902
> 
> 
> Why are cable cards not SOLD? I contacted the FCC - and they said you CAN buy a cable card, but it has to be compatible with the system that you are using.
> 
> 
> Does any one know if in Northern California Comcast has two way capabilities? There is two way Internet here.



I've never seen a legitimate cable card even available for sale.


First question - I think someone's confusing cable card and cable box. Do you have anything in writing from the FCC that says you can buy a cable card?


Question 2 - Cable cards can be one way or two way. It's the host that matters.


----------



## Eclipse3EB

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this, but is anyone else with a PC TV Tuner Card not able to find KGO-HD over Clear QAM anymore? It had been working fine for me up until a month ago, but then Comcast switched up where all the channels were. Upon doing a rescan, KGO-HD is nowhere to be found. Still get the SD version though.


Btw, I'm in San Jose. I wanted until after the guide upgrade on the 23rd to post this, hoping that it would magically show up again. But it looks like it's still missing as of today.


----------



## TPeterson

Eclipse--


Did you check the station mapping for your zipcode at the Silicondust website ? That will likely show you which is the correct rf channel for KGO-HD.


----------



## Eclipse3EB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14754283
> 
> 
> Eclipse--
> 
> 
> Did you check the station mapping for your zipcode at the Silicondust website ? That will likely show you which is the correct rf channel for KGO-HD.



Thank you for the pointer. Had to scan channel 80 multiple times to finally get it to show up, but it's working now.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14754283
> 
> 
> Eclipse--
> 
> 
> Did you check the station mapping for your zipcode at the Silicondust website ? That will likely show you which is the correct rf channel for KGO-HD.



Do you think that Fairfield will get Bay Area HD after the transition? I already get KRON-DT on QAM.


----------



## TPeterson

Not sure why you seem to be asking me...I'm not even sure what you mean by "Bay Area HD" or "the transition". Google seems to think that the former has something to do with Comcast Sports Net, which I've never seen, since I'm a basic cable subscriber only. To the latter, I can only say, "huh?"


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14758433
> 
> 
> Not sure why you seem to be asking me...I'm not even sure what you mean by "Bay Area HD" or "the transition". Google seems to think that the former has something to do with Comcast Sports Net, which I've never seen, since I'm a basic cable subscriber only. To the latter, I can only say, "huh?"



Bay Area HD as in local channels


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R11* /forum/post/14688652
> 
> 
> I did some more investigating last night regarding the Green Stripe and what I found was that in the set up menu under Additional HDMI Settings> it was set to the 4:4:4 color mode. When I switched it to RGB the green stripe went away.



Is it just me, or does this "Additional HDMI Settings" setting never stick?


I tried the setting change, and it eliminated the green stripe just like you wrote. After a day or two, I noticed that the green stripe was back. I checked the setting and noticed that it was back to "YCC 4:4:4". I thought maybe I had done something wrong the first time and failed to apply the setting properly for some reason (perhaps there might be some weird problem like exiting the menu using the Power key rather than Menu canceling the change, or something). I turned it to RGB again. Now, the stripe is back once again and the setting has once more returned to 4:4:4.


I verified that it's not a power cycle that resets the setting. It must be something else. But, whatever it is, if this keeps reverting itself, this isn't passable even as a flawed workaround!


Has anyone else experienced the same "transience" in this setting?...


----------



## Almighty2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/14719865
> 
> 
> great new features, includes new search keyboard, live program extended time and DVR clipping.



What exactly is the live program extended time and DVR clipping and how do you access it? Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Almighty2* /forum/post/14759357
> 
> 
> What exactly is the live program extended time and DVR clipping and how do you access it? Thanks!



TiVo has had this for awhile. Live program extended time is when it knows from the program description that the program is live and it will ask if you want to pad the recording in case the show runs overtime. It will ask when you initially set the recording.


DVR clipping is when you have a conflict where there is no available tuner to capture everything at once. An example would be, say you have 2 shows set to record at 9pm and have 2 set at 10pm on different channels from the 9pm's, and one of the 9pm shows runs until 10:02 - like ER, or Grey's Anatomy - the DVR will ask if you want to clip those 2 mins off the 9pm show or the 10pm show. More rudimentary DVR software simply won't let you record one of the programs, this way you get everything recorded while only missing 2mins instead of the whole program.


Of course, once that 9pm show has concluded you can manually record that 10pm program, but with DVR clipping it does it for you.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/14758527
> 
> 
> Bay Area HD as in local channels



What does the Silicondust site show right now for Fairfield? If you're getting one clear-QAM local, I'd expect to see virtually all of them.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14759045
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does this "Additional HDMI Settings" setting never stick?
> 
> 
> I tried the setting change, and it eliminated the green stripe just like you wrote. After a day or two, I noticed that the green stripe was back. I checked the setting and noticed that it was back to "YCC 4:4:4". I thought maybe I had done something wrong the first time and failed to apply the setting properly for some reason (perhaps there might be some weird problem like exiting the menu using the Power key rather than Menu canceling the change, or something). I turned it to RGB again. Now, the stripe is back once again and the setting has once more returned to 4:4:4.
> 
> 
> I verified that it's not a power cycle that resets the setting. It must be something else. But, whatever it is, if this keeps reverting itself, this isn't passable even as a flawed workaround!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the same "transience" in this setting?...



Yep, me too. My theory is that it is the HDMI handshake. This happens when you turn on the equipment and they begin to talk to each other. At least in my setup it causes a reset in the DCT3416. So any adjustments from the default setting get wiped out. Happens on the RCG setting and also any changes made to sound or upscaling.


Does anyone know if this is happening (the green stripe) on the DCH boxes? Thinking of just switching to a new box to see if that helps.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14759624
> 
> 
> What does the Silicondust site show right now for Fairfield? If you're getting one clear-QAM local, I'd expect to see virtually all of them.



That's what im saying. I wonder y I get only KRON-DT but not the other station in high def.


----------



## TPeterson

From the Silicondust website, it appears that you're getting the Sac'to HD stations on rf 80, 81, & 82 and then the two Bay Area stations (KRON and KNTV) on 115 and 107. My guess is that you'll get only one HD station of each network flavor.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/14762656
> 
> 
> From the Silicondust website, it appears that you're getting the Sac'to HD stations on rf 80, 81, & 82 and then the two Bay Area stations (KRON and KNTV) on 115 and 107. My guess is that you'll get only one HD station of each network flavor.



I dont get KNTV. 107-1 is KMAX-DT. I wonder why it's not on 31-1. KQCA-DT used to be on 80-1 but now it's in its proper place which is 58-1.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14761189
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is happening (the green stripe) on the DCH boxes? Thinking of just switching to a new box to see if that helps.



No green stripe on my *DCH*3416.

Good luck!


----------



## TPeterson

You're confusing the virtual channel number (58) with the rf channel (80). Some Comcast locals have the virtual-channel info included and others don't (go figure). Anyway, the answer to your original question is "probably not", since your area seems to get Sac'to locals instead of Bay Area ones.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14761189
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is happening (the green stripe) on the DCH boxes? Thinking of just switching to a new box to see if that helps.



I think one poster on this thread has already stated that, after replacing the box with a new one, the green stripe was still there. You can try scanning through the last few pages.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14763189
> 
> 
> No green stripe on my *DCH*3416.
> 
> Good luck!



Does your display use any overscan?


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

Not that I know of.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14763820
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Not that I know of.



That makes it more likely that it is.


Most TVs (with the possible exception of some very high-end models and front projectors) typically leave the factory set up to use some overscan. You usually have to take steps to reduce overscan to zero; not the other way around.


I'm not sure if you noticed the mention earlier on this thread of the "zero overscan" condition under which the green stripe is visible. Since it's right at the edge of the complete TV image, even the smallest amount of overscan would crop it out of your screen and hide it.


So, unless you can look up and verify that your TV is currently working with zero overscan and in fact displaying every last pixel in the full image, I'm afraid your experience does not provide us with a valid data point...


----------



## mds54

I was simply responding to the original post, stating that I had a *DCH* (versus DCT) without a green stripe.

My display is a new Mits Diamond DLP - ISF calibrated.

I have no current concern with overscan.


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/14764558
> 
> 
> I was simply responding to the original post, stating that I had a *DCH* (versus DCT) without a green stripe.
> 
> My display is a new Mits Diamond DLP - ISF calibrated.
> 
> I have no current concern with overscan.



I'm sorry if I sounded dismissive. What I'm trying to say is, unless you're specifically aware of your current overscan setting and know that it's zero, odds are that you have an overscan amount more than zero. And, if you have even a tiny bit of overscan, you won't be able to tell whether your DCH box has the green stripe or not, because even the least bit of overscan hides it.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14764680
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I sounded dismissive. What I'm trying to say is, unless you're specifically aware of your current overscan setting and know that it's zero, odds are that you have an overscan amount more than zero. And, if you have even a tiny bit of overscan, you won't be able to tell whether your DCH box has the green stripe or not, because even the least bit of overscan hides it.



That's right. When I have my tv at 1:1 pixel mapping I see the green stripe (DCT box) but if I set it to 'normal' then it overscans the image and the green stripe disappears. Overscan means it just cuts off a row of about 10 pixels or so from each edge and then fulls the screen with the remaining. Not all TVs allow for 1:1 pixel mapping and 99% of the time you would never notice a difference with overscan. But I like to have my sources come in 100% the way they are filmed.


If anyone can try 1:1 mapping with a DCH box and let me know if they get a stripe that would be great. I'm willing to swap out boxes to get rid of the stripe although it would mean losing a bunch of recorded programs.


----------



## mds54

Okay.....I have a DCH without any *visible* green stripe.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14764731
> 
> 
> That's right. When I have my tv at 1:1 pixel mapping I see the green stripe (DCT box) but if I set it to 'normal' then it overscans the image and the green stripe disappears. Overscan means it just cuts off a row of about 10 pixels or so from each edge and then fulls the screen with the remaining. Not all TVs allow for 1:1 pixel mapping and 99% of the time you would never notice a difference with overscan. But I like to have my sources come in 100% the way they are filmed.
> 
> 
> If anyone can try 1:1 mapping with a DCH box and let me know if they get a stripe that would be great. I'm willing to swap out boxes to get rid of the stripe although it would mean losing a bunch of recorded programs.



Did you try switching to RGB?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14764994
> 
> 
> Did you try switching to RGB?



Yes, and that works but only temporarily. I connect my DCT via HDMI to my receiver and each time you turn it on the DCT is reset to the standard settings so it undoes the RGB. I could probably get around that by switching to component cables but I really dont want to mess around with the connections too much, reprogram the remote, etc. Would rather just get a DCH box if that fixes the issue.


In fairness to Moto, I'm not sure whether the HDMI handshake reset issue (assuming I am right) is their fault. Could be my Sony receiver causing the HDMI issue too (Not the green stripe issue but the reset issue).


----------



## Ergin Guney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14765646
> 
> 
> In fairness to Moto, I'm not sure whether the HDMI handshake reset issue (assuming I am right) is their fault. Could be my Sony receiver causing the HDMI issue too (Not the green stripe issue but the reset issue).



It's not.


I noticed the same thing too (see my related post here ) and I have a Yamaha receiver (the RX-V1800, which supports HDMI 1.3a and is a fairly recent model, so I'd be surprised if I were to find out that it's screwing up some part of the HDMI protocol).


----------



## jlee301

I got a notification on my set-top box about some new channels being added on Oct 1st. Unfortunately I deleted the message so I forgot what channels they were suppose to be. Does anyone know if these channels will be in HD?


----------



## Dospac

I've got a DCH-3200 and have not received the firmware update yet in San Jose. Strange thing is, last week the box powered itself off inexplicably 3 times, kept doin it every hour or so until I pulled the plug and hard rebooted it. It's still on the old guide. Was that the firmware failing to install? :\\


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/14767070
> 
> 
> I got a notification on my set-top box about some new channels being added on Oct 1st. Unfortunately I deleted the message so I forgot what channels they were suppose to be. Does anyone know if these channels will be in HD?



Lifetime Movie Network, Nick Too, Biography Channel and History Channel International.


I don't think these will be in HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/14770501
> 
> 
> Lifetime Movie Network, Nick Too, Biography Channel and History Channel International.
> 
> 
> I don't think these will be in HD.



They're already in the channel lineup and have been for quite awhile.


275 - Bio Channel

276 - History International

504 - LMN

Couldn't fiind NIK Too but NIK is on 216


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

So is anyone able to watch TBS-HD ( channel 735 ) ??? I'm getting massive breakups on this channel and 724 ( ESPN-HD ), so bad that you can't even make out what's on. Normally I wouldn't care a rat's behind about this channel ( TBS-HD ) but Chicago and Minnesota are playing tonight and it would be nice to watch it. So before I call and blast Comcast I need to know if it's just locally in the Milpitas area or if it's system wide. Thanks,


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14772831
> 
> 
> So is anyone able to watch TBS-HD ( channel 735 ) ??? I'm getting massive breakups on this channel and 724 ( ESPN-HD ), so bad that you can't even make out what's on. Normally I wouldn't care a rat's behind about this channel ( TBS-HD ) but Chicago and Minnesota are playing tonight and it would be nice to watch it. So before I call and blast Comcast I need to know if it's just locally in the Milpitas area or if it's system wide. Thanks,



Hey Mike, I've got TBSHD on here in Vallejo and the game looks good with no signal problems.


----------



## fender4645

Looks okay for me.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14765646
> 
> 
> Yes, and that works but only temporarily. I connect my DCT via HDMI to my receiver and each time you turn it on the DCT is reset to the standard settings so it undoes the RGB. I could probably get around that by switching to component cables but I really dont want to mess around with the connections too much, reprogram the remote, etc. Would rather just get a DCH box if that fixes the issue.
> 
> 
> In fairness to Moto, I'm not sure whether the HDMI handshake reset issue (assuming I am right) is their fault. Could be my Sony receiver causing the HDMI issue too (Not the green stripe issue but the reset issue).



Ah yeah, I hadn't thought of that. Mine resets like that occasionally (to 720p output instead of 1080i) if I turn off the TV but leave the receiver on. Maybe you could figure out some combination to turn things on/off that will keep the settings -or just leave everything on... (yeah not advised if you have a plasma or RPTV).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14773093
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I've got TBSHD on here in Vallejo and the game looks good with no signal problems.



Thanks for the info, I just got a hold of my sister, who lives on the other side of Milpitas and she says she has no problems either. I can't imagine why all of a sudden 4 of my channels go bad and that's on both my Motorola boxes and my Tivo-HD. Nothings changed except at 11:00 am is morning those 4 channels went on the fritz big time. If I'm the only one with the problem I guess I'll have to have them do a truck roll to find out what's going on. Thanks for your checking for me..... you to Fender










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Watching the game right now on TBS-HD, looks fine.


Go Twinkies anyway!


----------



## juancmjr

Did anyone else get the new On Demand channels? If not, they are:


700- HBO On Demand

701- Free HD On Demand Movies

798- HD Music On Demand

799- Free Movies On Demand

800- Movies On Demand


They don't seem to be different movie and TV show lineups than those on channel 1 On Demand, and the menus are the same as channel 1. Would these new "channels" be taking up valuable bandwidth?


----------



## fender4645

These are just pointers to existing OnDemand content. If you're a Linux geek, think of them as symbolic links...they take up no extra space/bandwidth.


----------



## juancmjr

Understood. I had that idea but wanted to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I have friends in Seattle who a few months back got a DVR from Comcast for their SD TV set. Recently they got an HD set so I told them they could exchange the SD DVR for an HD one. They told me the DVR is an HD one. I thought they were wrong but they confirmed they get the HD channels via the DVR. So has Comcast been giving customer HD DVRs even if they have an SD set? The price list I got with this last Comcast bill *does* show a difference in price between the SD and HD DVR.


----------



## fender4645

Doesn't the Seattle area use the SA boxes with Moxi or Microsoft of something? It's possible they're only giving out HD boxes to keep supply down to a minimum. Just a thought....


----------



## Mikef5

The only SD DVR that I know of that Comcast lists is the Pace DVR and I'm not even sure that it was released for general use in this area. I believe the first of the DVR's was the DCT-6208 which is a HD DVR. I think even the Moxi box is HD ( never had a SD version ). Maybe Dave ( Barovelli ) can shed some more light on what DVR's Comcast has in this area ???


EDIT


My bad, it looks like several years ago the Pace was released here on the West coast and even the Bay Area..... Live and learn










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wareagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14787336
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Seattle area use the SA boxes with Moxi or Microsoft of something? It's possible they're only giving out HD boxes to keep supply down to a minimum. Just a thought....



No. We have Motorola boxes, and they once used Microsoft guide s/w, but not now. I'm not sure what the SD DVR customers get now, but they originally were issued Motorola 3416s.


----------



## walk

They skipped the 6408 (80gb) here, we never had it. We started with the DCT-6412 (120gb) a few different revisions of it (with DVI, then HDMI), then the DCT-3412 (HDMI) and a few DCT-3416 (160gb) in some areas, then recently the DCH-3416. All of the 34xx boxes are digital-only tuners so only areas that have ADS use them.


There is also the DCT-6200 which is a disk-less version, basically just a HDTV converter box, which they still use for HDTV (non-DVR) hookups.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14787533
> 
> 
> The only SD DVR that I know of that Comcast lists is the Pace DVR and I'm not even sure that it was released for general use in this area. I believe the first of the DVR's was the DCT-6208 which is a HD DVR. I think even the Moxi box is HD ( never had a SD version ). Maybe Dave ( Barovelli ) can shed some more light on what DVR's Comcast has in this area ???



There's 2 Pace 'Vegas' boxes, essentially the same but the newer ones have the cable card. Those are an ADS only converter


DVR DCTs - the 6412 & 6412 phase III with HDMI, 3412, 3416 are still in circulation. 6208s were never issued (or meant to be . . ) I had one during the longggg beta test. Never canceled Tivo until the 2-tuner 6412s were out.

DCH3416s are the newest of the new.


HD DCTs are 5100s, 6200s and in ADS areas a DCH3200


6200s are the reason I first posted on AVS Forum, wanted to know what people needed the firewire port for.


There's no SAs essay. The headend is Motorola therefore the boxes are Motorola (or licensed). Much to the chagrin of our customers that are employed by Cisco.


There was a test of Moxies or Digeo or something in the area, but I believe it was the manufacturer and not the cable company running that. Didn't we have a forum member that was on that team?


----------



## hd-salee

Not sure if anyone has noticed this or has posted this earlier, but I just found that if I am playing a recording, I can press the 'page up' for 5 minute forward skip or 'page down' for backward skip. Nice little feature that I did not even know about besides using the FF button!


- Steve


----------



## dailowai

Has anyone else been having problems with NBC breaking up? Seems like NBC is always breaking up on me. Sucks when I am trying to watch Heroes!


----------



## Ace of Space

Anyone look at their October bill? Mine just went up about $7.00. Didn't see that coming. I'm in South San Jose.


----------



## Dospac

Same, I couldn't even figure out why after taking a brief look. Went from 90 to 97..


----------



## fender4645

Comcast to raise raise rates starting Oct 1:

http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_10338037


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14801864
> 
> 
> Comcast to raise raise rates starting Oct 1:
> 
> http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_10338037



yawn...so what else is new?


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14802831
> 
> 
> yawn...so what else is new?




Well, adding some "new" HD channels would be nice.


----------



## That Don Guy

At about 1:00 on Sunday, during the NASCAR race, my picture on KGO-HD did a screen shift, so the left half of the screen appeared on the right and the right half on the left. It affected both of my HDTVs, so it wasn't just a box problem. (Also, it did not affect the SD signal, or any other channels - just KGO-HD.)


Did anybody else get this?


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/14805586
> 
> 
> At about 1:00 on Sunday, during the NASCAR race, my picture on KGO-HD did a screen shift, so the left half of the screen appeared on the right and the right half on the left. It affected both of my HDTVs, so it wasn't just a box problem. (Also, it did not affect the SD signal, or any other channels - just KGO-HD.)
> 
> 
> Did anybody else get this?
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes, KGO problem, they finally fixed it.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/14633773
> 
> 
> Watch for news about Network DVR.




I havent seen anything posted by anybody yet, but while I was driving this morning I heard a new Comcast Radio Ad (on 740 I think) where they talked about the new Comcast Network DVR (like it was available now). The specifics in the Ad were a little confusing/vague but they mentioned Doubling the DVR Recording capability (maybe black magic since can access two you 2 DVRs on the same "network") and be able to pull up a show you recorded on one DVR via a Folder on the other one?...also mentioned something about OnDemand and that's where it got confusing...


Anybody else hear/see anything about it?


Barovelli..any more tidbits now that they are advertising on the radio?


----------



## mrecob

Since the last firmware upgrade that brought the new menu system I have noticed that occasionally when I am fast forwarding or rewinding it will suddenly go all the way to the end of the show or all the way back to the beginning. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrecob* /forum/post/14808802
> 
> 
> Since the last firmware upgrade that brought the new menu system I have noticed that occasionally when I am fast forwarding or rewinding it will suddenly go all the way to the end of the show or all the way back to the beginning. Has anyone else noticed this?



Yes! I thought I was going crazy though and had hit another button. Happened to me twice.


----------



## hcady

The jump to the beginning of a show while rewinding has happened to me also a couple of times since the upgrade, the jump forward hasn't happened yet, maybe I just haven't used the fastforward enough to notice that part of the problem. At least no remote delay so far. The to be announced bug has reappeared on one of tuners.


----------



## Cal1981

SInce the FW update I've seen some odd things in the DVR's (DCH3416) FF and RW transport controls. I'm also getting periodic "Not Authorized" screens on some basic stuff (MSNBC, Fox, CNN) that requires a quick channel change to clear up. I neeed to call Comcast about that prolem.


----------



## Cal1981

And yet more good news from everyone's favorite cable provider. My bill just went up by more than $10.00. The Digital Premier package is up $3.00, Standard Cable is up by $3.96 and, incredulously, the HD DVR is up by $2.00.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/06...ed-by-comcast/


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/14809445
> 
> 
> The to be announced bug has reappeared on one of tuners.



I noticed it reappearing, as well. I didn't realize it was only on one tuner. All they needed to do was fix a couple of bugs, and instead, while adding a few unnecessary features, they actually added some. But, woopedy doo, the record light works.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14810379
> 
> 
> And yet more good news from everyone's favorite cable provider. My bill just went up by more than $10.00. The Digital Premier package is up $3.00, Standard Cable is up by $3.96 and, incredulously, the HD DVR is up by $2.00.



Yeah. As soon as Dish releases the Sling-enabled DVR, all Comcast will see of me is a Gary-shaped puff of smoke where my account used to be.


----------



## rsra13

It seems MOJO HD is going to be discontinued. I hope they replaced for some good channels.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/07...s-in-december/


----------



## frogger1980

This has happened to me on SNL and Earl. They are both NBC.

ABC, CBS, FOX have not shown this problem yet.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Anyone know if the SDV is available yet for the Bay Area?


----------



## fender4645

Nope, not yet. Comcast has only rolled it out to a handful of test markets. If history dictates anything, we'll be one of the last to get it....


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/14817400
> 
> 
> It seems MOJO HD is going to be discontinued. I hope they replaced for some good channels.



If they do what they do in Oregon, it looks like they are replacing MOJO and GOLFVS with dedicated Golf Channel HD and Versus HD.


-- Don


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/14809371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrecob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since the last firmware upgrade that brought the new menu system I have noticed that occasionally when I am fast forwarding or rewinding it will suddenly go all the way to the end of the show or all the way back to the beginning. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I thought I was going crazy though and had hit another button. Happened to me twice.
Click to expand...


me three: my 30 forward skip remote hack still works as intended, but the 15 second "replay" button now jumps back more like 4 or 5 minutes.


anyone know a fix?


meanwhile i will cross-post over in the 6412 discussion ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=464986 ) and report back anything i find out...


----------



## walk

I can't tell if it was the FW update or something I did, but I can no longer record from the Firewire port when viewing programs from the DVR. I built a new computer for the HTPC, and after wrangling with the drivers finally got it to work, but it will only record from live programs. If I try to record a DVR program the picture and sound drops outm (from the HDMI output) and while it does actually record, but only the video, no audio track in the resulting files.


This is with a DCT-3412. My area does have the new DCH models (my friend has one) does anyone know if it works better with those models?


----------



## Loicvan

same problem for me since the firmware update.The 3416 is still working fine, but not my 3412.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14814969
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/06...ed-by-comcast/





Very nice. Looks like Comcast will be giving SDV adapters away for free to subscribers who use Tivo Series3, HD, or XL.....for now at least...

http://www.slashgear.com/first-sdv-t...ibers-0718546/


----------



## walk

Guess I'm gonna have to hunt me down a DCH-3416 then.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/14818857
> 
> 
> me three: my 30 forward skip remote hack still works as intended, but the 15 second "replay" button now jumps back more like 4 or 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> anyone know a fix?
> 
> 
> meanwhile i will cross-post over in the 6412 discussion ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=464986 ) and report back anything i find out...



ok, i was referred to the famous wikibooks article that talks about programming the remotes for comcast motorola STB's generally.


apparently the same procedure that is used for the 30-second-forward-skip hack can be adapted for the 15-second-rewind button if you know the code.


here's what i was told:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtc* /forum/post/14823152
> 
> 
> The Wikibooks article lists the EFCs for all the commands. 15 second rewind is 179, versus 173 for 30 second advance. Just do the learn procedure as described using 179.



i am relaying this information in advance of having tested it personally - of course you should proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Bergna

Is it just me or do you have the same problem when you try to review your bill online? I've only been able to see the invoice a couple of times, but most of the time the browser will just time out after a long wait for their server to respond. Their web page qualifies for the world's worst 25 web site list...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bergna* /forum/post/14832168
> 
> 
> Is it just me or do you have the same problem when you try to review your bill online? I've only been able to see the invoice a couple of times, but most of the time the browser will just time out after a long wait for their server to respond. Their web page qualifies for the world's worst 25 web site list...



I've always been able to view my bill, but yes, Comcast's website is ridiculously slow.


One explanation could be that maybe their billing system has been off-loaded to a third party operation which is running some slow connections and/or servers, and the fact that it appears to take a rather circuitous route to the Pennsylvania location.

Code:


Code:


Tracing route to  [URL='http://www.comcast.com']www.comcast.com[/URL]  [68.87.60.144]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  2     9 ms    12 ms    12 ms  ge-3-43-ur01.rohnertpr.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.85.190.69]
  3    11 ms    11 ms     9 ms  te-0-5-0-4-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.86.72.86]
  4    13 ms    11 ms    11 ms  te-4-1-cr01.sanjose.ca.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.72.85]
  5    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  te-1-1-cr01.losangeles.ca.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.74]
  6    43 ms    40 ms    40 ms  te-1-1-cr01.santateresa.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.82]
  7    49 ms    55 ms    67 ms  te-9-3-cr01.stratford.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.90]
  8    56 ms    59 ms    59 ms  te-1-1-cr01.dallas.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.94]
  9    73 ms    73 ms    74 ms  te-1-1-cr01.nashville.tn.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.98]
 10    79 ms    79 ms    81 ms  te-1-1-cr01.atlanta.ga.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.102]
 11    85 ms    85 ms    84 ms  te-1-1-cr01.charlotte.nc.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.106]
 12    92 ms   105 ms    93 ms  te-1-1-cr01.richmond.va.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.110]
 13    96 ms    95 ms    95 ms  te-1-1-cr01.mclean.va.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.68.114]
 14   101 ms   103 ms   100 ms  te-4-2-ar01.newcastle.de.bo.comcast.net [68.86.72.162]
 15   102 ms   100 ms   105 ms  te-1-1-ar02.ndceast.pa.bo.comcast.net [68.86.228.102]
 16   103 ms   103 ms   103 ms  te-4-1-ur02.ndceast.pa.bo.comcast.net [68.86.134.49]
 17   101 ms   105 ms   105 ms  68.87.98.12
 18   101 ms   100 ms   100 ms  eloa.comcast.com [68.87.60.144]

Trace complete.


----------



## walk

So I'm finally thinking of going sat. after this latest price hike but I don't know if I'm really saving any money.


To get about the same channels I have now on DirectTV is about $75/mo. That's about $35 less than I pay for cable now ($110) BUT...


Add $24 for basic cable for local channels (and I lose DVR function on those, tuning them with TV's built in tuner) which is about $24/mo right?


PLUS I have to buy the 2nd HD receiver (they have a rebate for the 1st one) for $99.


So instead of $110/mo for cable it's $24/mo for cable + $75/mo for sat = $100/mo, plus $99 one time, if you factor that in for say 2 years it's about $5/mo... so now we're up to $105... vs $110. Ok less if you factor in the $99 cost over 5 years or something, but it's still a couple bucks.


Though you have to consider if the quality is better - I mean we KNOW the DVR is better and SOME of the channels the picture is better, right?


Then again I lose DVR function on local channels...


----------



## fender4645

walk, I go through the same motions at least twice a year and come to the same conclusions. We have 3 HD DVRs in our house (2 comcast, one tivo) and to replace them all would be ~$400 after the rebates. With only $5 or $10 savings per month, it would take a long, long time to recoup those costs.


----------



## walk

Actually I guess they do have local channels. But not all in HD, it's missing KQED and KICU in HD (big 'who cares' here).


So then if I get rid of CATV I only have to pay the $14 surcharge for HSI. That works out a bit better, saving $20/month.


I have to say, a year ago I was paying about $20/month less on Comcast. Way to price yourself out of a customer.


Actually it's another $23/mo less for the 12 months promo, so that will more than pay for the $99 HD receiver.


----------



## wco81

Also, chances are, you can get rebates for the programming if you're a new customer.


Especially if you add premium channels. If nothing else, they will give you a rebate or credit on the HD Access package, which is $10 a month.


When I price locals, 2 DVRs and HBO and Showtime, Comcast always ends up more. They tried to hide the regular price the last time I checked, only talking about the promo price.


----------



## walk

HD access is free with the package I chose, I guess... ? (CHOICE XTRA / PLUS DVR / PLUS HD DVR)


The only charges are $72.99 for the package, and $4.99 for "lease fee" I guess that's for the dish?


That's it. $78/mo and that's AFTER the 1st year. For the first 12 months there's a $23 credit, so $52/mo. Also you get HBO, Showtime and Starz free for 3 months. Showtime has like 5 HD channels too...


----------



## maddog510

Since channel 11 in Fairfield is vacant, do you think they'll eventually put NBC11 in it's place? It used to be the TV Guide Channel.


----------



## jdowney83

ok, first i did a search for this but it is a general problem i guess.


When i fast forward or rewind it jumps to the end or begging, i have seen a couple posts that seem to elude to the same or similar problem, but no known solutions, so i wanted to ask if anyone knows a solution. The phone tech sent a signal to the box and it rebooted it and it seemed to work, but now two days later it is doing the same thing, basically making the dvr service pointless for me. any idea would be appreciated since i know more than the people on the tech phone lines do, i have talked to 5 people and 4 have suggested exchanging the box, this being my second box.


it is the Motorola 3416 with comcast in livermore,ca. thanks in advance.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14810379
> 
> 
> And yet more good news from everyone's favorite cable provider. My bill just went up by more than $10.00. The Digital Premier package is up $3.00, Standard Cable is up by $3.96 and, incredulously, the HD DVR is up by $2.00.



It went up here as well, but it's $4 more for standard ($56 to $60) and $1 more for Digital Preferred ($15 to $16).


-- Don


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14833160
> 
> 
> So I'm finally thinking of going sat. after this latest price hike but I don't know if I'm really saving any money.



Have you looked at Dish Network? I have 50 HD channels, the ViP-622 DVR that can record three programs at once, has an OTA tuner and can feed an HD set and another TV with an SD signal, plus 20 local SD channels and 4 HD channels and my bill is only $47 a month.


I think the HD only packages start at $24.95 if you want to pay for fewer channels.


Why do you need any cable?


Larry

SF


----------



## DeaneG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/14837036
> 
> 
> Since channel 11 in Fairfield is vacant, do you think they'll eventually put NBC11 in it's place? It used to be the TV Guide Channel.



It may not be vacant. At least here in Cupertino, RF channel 11 is hosting some digital channels. You can tell by looking at the "snow" - if it's strongly grainy, it's probably a digital transmission.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/14839344
> 
> 
> Have you looked at Dish Network? I have 50 HD channels, the ViP-622 DVR that can record three programs at once, has an OTA tuner and can feed an HD set and another TV with an SD signal, plus 20 local SD channels and 4 HD channels and my bill is only $47 a month.
> 
> 
> I think the HD only packages start at $24.95 if you want to pay for fewer channels.
> 
> 
> Why do you need any cable?
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



Ditto. I have been quite happy with my switch from cable to Dish HD AND I pay way less for more-course in my neck of the woods I have to get locals HD OTA but it was worth the hassle of installing everything now.


----------



## nickybo

Hi Guys,


I was wondering what the exact breakdown in monthly fees is between Comcast's DCH34xx DVR and Tivo. I'm currently charged:

- DVR Service with HDTV 13.95

- Digital Starter Package 56.99


It looks like the price of the DVR will go up by $2 soon too. I know for Tivo to get one year of service costs $129, or $10.75/month (I'm aware of the other options as well, but that's the one I would choose). So obviously Tivo is cheaper per month (I'm not concerned with the upfront hardware cost), but are there other fees that would get added if I started using Tivo?


Does the Digital Starter Package include HD access? Is there a monthly fee for only one M-Card?


Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeaneG* /forum/post/14842411
> 
> 
> It may not be vacant. At least here in Cupertino, RF channel 11 is hosting some digital channels. You can tell by looking at the "snow" - if it's strongly grainy, it's probably a digital transmission.



Fairfield doesnt get all of the SF Bay area channels. Just certain 1's. & it's not a digital transmission. Like I said channel 11 for us used to be the TV Guide Channel but they took it away almost 2 years ago & nothing has been there since. That's why I was asking if eventually they'll put NBC11 there.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/14837036
> 
> 
> Since channel 11 in Fairfield is vacant, do you think they'll eventually put NBC11 in it's place? It used to be the TV Guide Channel.



Isn't it already on channel 3?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/14839344
> 
> 
> Have you looked at Dish Network?



No but I will check it out. I was under the impression that DTV had better HD, though I know that changes monthly/weekly... Is the VIP better than the HD20 that DTV uses?


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14843278
> 
> 
> Isn't it already on channel 3?



No. Channel 3 for us is KCRA in Sacramento. Fairfield Comcast gets both SF & Sacramento locals since we're in between both cities.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14843290
> 
> 
> Is the VIP better than the HD20 that DTV uses?



I don't know anything about the HD20, but the Vip 622 and 722 are great machines. They're the same, except the 722 has a bigger hard drive. CNet voted them best DVR, better than TiVo. I've had no problems with mine since I got it two or three years ago. It's simple to use, and it's reliable. I don't think you even have to pay anything for it except the monthly DVR fee.


Larry

SF


----------



## wco81

Dish only has 4 local HD channels?


No WB (44), no KRON HD yet?


----------



## wco81

Do they have Comcast Sports Bay Area?


I see a Comcast Sports California but is that for the Bay ARea or LA?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14844590
> 
> 
> Do they have Comcast Sports Bay Area?
> 
> 
> I see a Comcast Sports California but is that for the Bay ARea or LA?



Yes, Dish has CS Bay area, in both SD and HD. The HD is turned on only during HD events. CS California was CS West until last week and is the Sacramento Area sports channel. It has the same criteria as CS Bay.


----------



## Ex-EE

Comcast experts,


I've recently reconfigured my A/V down to just one HDTV home theater system. As a result, I basically only watch the Comcast HD channels available in the Digital Classic package and occasionally a few SD digital channels like FSN+ and Comcast Sportsnet West. I do have a Comcast DVR which I plan to keep, and I use OnDemand from time to time. I no longer want or need access to *any* of the analog channels (and frankly to most of the SD digital channels). I also don't want or need premium subscription channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. So here's my question:


In terms of Comcast services, do any of you know of some way to provision and pay a lower rate for something sort of like an "HD-only" service? I have called Comcast and they insist that one must have Standard Cable (Limited Basic + Expanded Basic) as the basic service level to start building digital and HD services on top of. Does anyone have expereience with this? Any suggestions for a different set of Comcast services that would get me what I need without paying for Standard Cable?


For reference, I am in Sunnyvale and currently (that is, pre-October-price-increase) paying $55.99 for Standard Cable, + $13.95 for DVR, + $14.95 for Digital Classic. I also have HSI but have no plans to add Digital Voice/Triple Play.


Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ex-EE* /forum/post/14847113
> 
> 
> As a result, I basically only watch the Comcast HD channels available in the Digital Classic package and occasionally a few SD digital channels like FSN+ and Comcast Sportsnet West.



I'd be surprised if you mostly watched the HD channels in the Digital Classic option. I don't think it was clearly explained to you by Comcast that Digital Classic only includes something like 2-3 HD channels depending on your location.


The bulk of the HD channels are part of Digital Starter, which is basically limited basic (analog + ADS + HD) + expanded basic (analog + ADS + HD) + 1 or 2 digital SD channels.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14814969
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/10/06...ed-by-comcast/



How can they still call that thing an "adapter"?










It's a stripped down USB-controlled cable box.


----------



## Ex-EE

sfhub,


I just checked my bill again and it definitely shows that I have Standard Cable + Digital Classic + DVR as my service options, as noted in my original message. I've had these service levels for about 2 years, so this set-up is nothing new, and I definitely have the full complement of Comcast HD channels -- all the local HD's plus about 20 national network HD's (USA, FoodTV, Discovery, HDT, ESPN, etc.). And of course I also have all the analog channels in Basic and Expanded Basic (none of which I watch), as well as a bunch of SD's, and a bunch of music channels.


What does the acronym ADS mean?


So back to my original question -- Does anyone know of any service level or combination of service levels that can get me *only* (or mostly) just the HD channels that are offered in my current package, at a lower price? Or is Comcast correct that they will not allow an HD/digital package that doesn't include "Standard Cable" as the baseline?


Thanks.


----------



## Ex-EE

BTW, further clarification -- My bill specifically says that I have Standard Cable ($55.99) + Digital Classic ($14.95) + "DVR Service with HDTV" ($13.95). The comcast.com website actually appears to no longer offer Digital Classic as a service tier -- they seem to have substituted Digital Starter -- so perhaps my service is a legacy package, which may be why sfhub thought I do not have the full complement of HD channels.


----------



## garypen

You'll save a few bucks by switching to Digital Starter. I believe it's $59, and includes all of the non-premium HD channels except Science and NG. You still have to pay for the DVR at $13.95, or whatever it is now.


----------



## htwaits

Our DCH3614 will record NBC (HD ch 703 - Palo Alto), but any time I try to use FF it skips to the end of the recording. This has been true for the past three Sunday Night football games, and one college game. The FF works on all other channels.


If anyone has any ideas that would explain this problem I'm all ears.


----------



## Poochie

Interesting that you mention problems using FF on NBC. We over in the TivoCommunity forum have noticed problems using FF on NBC and were discussing it here although we haven't reached a conclusion either. Potentially noteworthy is that people were noticing this from different providers and different regions, so perhaps it's a national NBC thing.


The symptom is slightly different for me using a TiVo S3 - the 1xFF speed is actually slower than real-time, but 2xFF or 3xFF are actually fast-forward. I suppose this is better than FF turning into skip-to-the-end, but it is annoying. My workaround has been to use Tivo's 30-second-skip which is ok for most NFL teams/situations, but not when someone runs the no-huddle/hurry-up offense.


I had noted this on the two previous weeks' SNF games, as well as a test I did with Saturday Night Live from 10/4. I didn't catch last night's game. I hadn't noticed this behavior on other channels, just NBC.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/14856127
> 
> 
> Interesting that you mention problems using FF on NBC. We over in the TivoCommunity forum have noticed problems using FF on NBC and were discussing it here although we haven't reached a conclusion either. Potentially noteworthy is that people were noticing this from different providers and different regions, so perhaps it's a national NBC thing.



I don't know how NBC might implement it in their broadcast stream, but given your input, I'm suspicious that it might be an attempt to defeat skipping commercials.


----------



## walk

Hack your remote with the code for 30-sec skip. Use that instead (and the 15-sec rewind). FF/REW have always been completely un-useable on my DVR... never use them.


FWIW I have "standard cable" $56ish and "digital classic" $15ish? I dunno used to be $9.95... plus DVR for $15ish. That's the minimum you need to get all HD channels w/DVR. About $90/mo.


I get all HD channels except premiums (HBO, etc) and NFL-HD (in the "sports tier").


Of course they may have changed around the packages, I've had that since 4-5 years.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14856645
> 
> 
> Hack your remote with the code for 30-sec skip. Use that instead (and the 15-sec rewind). FF/REW have always been completely un-useable on my DVR... never use them.



It doesn't seem to me that your comments relate to the Motorola DCH3416 that Comcast is using in our area. Also, FF works for every HD channel except NBC. I've only tried to use FF on NBC for Sunday Night Football and one college game.


As far as I know, the 3416 doesn't have a 15 or 30 second skip feature, and I don't know how to hack it.


----------



## walk

 http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR 


subsection
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_the_Remote 


> Quote:
> Add 30-Second Skip
> 
> The following technique can be used to map an unused or unneeded button on the "silver" remote to the 30-second skip command. Current versions of the i-Guide software will skip forward 30 seconds into a recording when this command is sent. A good choice is the 'A / Lock' button since many users don't need that function; you can feel both the '15-second-back' and '30-second-skip' buttons with one finger and move between them without looking. Another option is to reprogram the '15-second back' button, since PgDn already provides that functionality.
> 
> 
> Press the "Cable" button at the top of the remote to put it into Cable Box control mode.
> 
> Press and hold the "Setup" button until the "Cable" button blinks twice.
> 
> Type in the code 994. The "Cable" button will blink twice.
> 
> Press (do not hold) the "Setup" button.
> 
> Type in the code 00173.
> 
> Press whatever button you want to map the 30-second skip command to (ex: A / Lock). The "Cable" button will blink twice if successful.
> 
> Note: This did not work on boxes with the Microsoft TV Foundation Interface (previously used in Washington State, but now converted back to the i-Guide software). As of firmware version 12.22 Insight Cable disabled this feature, but has been re-enabled in firmware version 16.35. Comcast software Version 73.44 disabled this feature, but the latest software, Version 74.53-3321, re-enables it (this has been confirmed on the 3416 w/ 16.20 firmware). See software for more info.
> 
> 
> Note: As of software A25.2-2, the Page Up key is removed from some operators and others have programmed it as a 5 min skip.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14856852
> 
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR
> 
> 
> subsection
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_the_Remote



Thanks for the information. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I don't watch sports so can't comment on skips with NBC sports programs but other programs on NBC such as Heroes the 30-second skip works with my 3416.


----------



## MKANET

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but why does Entertainment Tonight in "HD" not in HD (On KRON 4).


----------



## fitprod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/14859882
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been brought up before, but why does Entertainment Tonight in "HD" not in HD (On KRON 4).



Because KRON doesn't care... I believe they're looking for a buyer again. It's a shame it was a solid network station when it was with NBC.


fitprod


----------



## MKANET

Does it require more money or just making a configuration change that takes less than an hour or so?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fitprod* /forum/post/14860146
> 
> 
> Because KRON doesn't care... I believe they're looking for a buyer again. It's a shame it was a solid network station when it was with NBC.
> 
> 
> fitprod


----------



## Poochie

Grumble grumble.


I managed to avoid any news of Sunday's Sharks/Kings game (away, in LA) all yesterday, so we could watch it last night. According to the guide data on the TiVo, it was available in HD on CSN-BA HD - so my TiVo dutifully recorded that channel the higher-priority season pass. Lo and behold, we got the pleasure of seeing a pristine recording of the "HD SPORTS" logo on a blue background for the entire time, instead of an actual hockey game.










So a warning to Sharks fans (at least with TiVo's guide data, not sure about the guide on the Comcast DVRs) - check the "real" Sharks schedule to find out which games are actually on the HD channel, and which are "only" on CSN-BA or CSN-BA+. Many (but not all) away games seem to be in SD only, and most (but not all) home games are on the HD channel. I have the magnetic schedule from the home opener that was accurate for Sunday's game, and there's a schedule online at the Sharks' website here .


----------



## ciscohiker

Edit: Reposted to the OTA forum. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ciscohiker* /forum/post/14866947
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> I am in Hayward. I just got an HD antenna and got all of the local channels without issue except channel 14 which is what my wife watches 90% of the time any one know if channel 14 is broadcasting their digital signal? or know why I might not be picking it up?



This would probably be better answered in the Bay Area OTA forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=369015


----------



## boston_SF

Moving from San Francisco to Alameda soon and trying to figure out which cable company to use. We currently have Comcast in San Francisco. Ideally, we'd like to have the same HD offerings at our new place in Alameda. The listing of HD channels offered by Alameda Power & Telecom is relatively weak.


My questions: Does anyone know if Comcast has the same HD offerings in Alameda as they do in SF? Does anyone have an opinion on AP&T's service? Not sure if I want to deal with installing a dish, but DTV may be an option too.


Thanks!


----------



## scorcobra

Hi All,


I recently bought a Panasonic plamsma hdtv and started reading up on HD contents. My service with Comcast at zip 94547 is just limited basic, about 30ish channels. I hooked up my tv and did a digital scan and was able to see all local channels in HD, like KVTU, NBC, ABC, and a few others. If I were to rent an HD box, will there be more HD channels without ordering any digital package? If yes, what would be available? Thanks.


newb


----------



## davisdog

No...


limited basic will only get you the locals in HD


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boston_SF* /forum/post/14873126
> 
> 
> Moving from San Francisco to Alameda soon and trying to figure out which cable company to use. We currently have Comcast in San Francisco. Ideally, we'd like to have the same HD offerings at our new place in Alameda. The listing of HD channels offered by Alameda Power & Telecom is relatively weak.
> 
> 
> My questions: Does anyone know if Comcast has the same HD offerings in Alameda as they do in SF? Does anyone have an opinion on AP&T's service? Not sure if I want to deal with installing a dish, but DTV may be an option too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes the HD channel line up is exactly the same in Alameda. So, If you stick with Comcast and just do a transfer of service you'll get the exact same HD line up you had in the City.


----------



## walk

You can't rent a HD box without a digital package, period.


----------



## davisdog

I thought you couldnt rent a HD-DVR without Digital, but you could get a non-DVR?...but anyway He's got a built in tuner that can get the HD Locals...so the only need for the box would be to get more HD channels (which would require digital subscription anyway since he'd have to pay for anything beyond local HD)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14885587
> 
> 
> You can't rent a HD box without a digital package, period.



Yes, you can. It's specified on the pricing sheet, $8 without digital service, instead of $7 with digital service.


----------



## Keenan

Pretty sure I had one with just Limited Basic before the DVR was available, a 5100 I think it was.


----------



## Tom Koegel

The DVR Guide is now pitching (in the dreaded advertising box at the bottom) "anyroom" technology. Does anyone know which boxes Comcast uses to support the technology? There is a webpage for it

http://www.comcast.com/anyroom 


but when I click through that page, I end up getting into a general menu of Comcast services.


----------



## davisdog

most likely any box that supports On-Demand...This looks like just the ability to pause an OnDemand movie you are watching in one room and start watching that same movie from where you paused it in another room...Doesnt look like it allows you to share anything you have recorded yourself.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14897034
> 
> 
> most likely any box that supports On-Demand...This looks like just the ability to pause an OnDemand movie you are watching in one room and start watching that same movie from where you paused it in another room...Doesnt look like it allows you to share anything you have recorded yourself.



Davisdog is right, this has to do with the ability to pause an OnDemand movie and watch it on another tv. This is not the " Whole House Dvr " that AT&T is now making available in their system. Comcast is going to release that same function later this year ( or in Comcast lingo, Coming soon to an area near you ). There are a couple of things that are going to happen first but I would hazard a guess that it will be.......in my lifetime, maybe







( I have been given a tentative time frame but I'm not able to say when, but when he tells me I can I will let you know ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel

Thanks, Mikef5 and Davisdog, if that's all it is, it is of very limited interest. But your explanation make sense. Tom


----------



## Dragunov1

Any one have any idea why we are not getting the UEFA Champion's League in HD on ESPN2-HD ? I remember last year only the final was in HD and I thought it would continue but guess not :\\ I know the game today (Man United - Celtic) was shown in HD throughout Europe, so what's the problem for us?


----------



## rsra13

There should be a thread about this in Programming, but my guess is that ESPN didn't buy the rights for HD.


----------



## mhmt

I notice new HD channels listed in Yahoo tv directory. Anyone know know when well get them?


----------



## fender4645

Which ones??


----------



## mhmt

731 Speed

745 QVC

749 Hallmark

753 E!

755 Travel

760 FNCHD

761 FBNHD

762 CNBCH

766 Toon

775 ENCH1


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhmt* /forum/post/14930194
> 
> 
> 731 Speed
> 
> 745 QVC
> 
> 749 Hallmark
> 
> 753 E!
> 
> 755 Travel
> 
> 760 FNCHD
> 
> 761 FBNHD
> 
> 762 CNBCH
> 
> 766 Toon
> 
> 775 ENCH1



Nice! I wonder what the time table for this is....


----------



## wco81

How many of these channels broadcast actual HD content?


E! and Travel are two that Direct TV doesn't have.


Travel in HD would be cool.


----------



## nikeykid

still no FXHD??


----------



## DAB

we have comcast Moto DVR 6412 III box. I am getting voice fallout and picture pix-studdering-occasional . It happens mostly with the show HOUSE - is this a box issue? or is it coming from the cable? We haven't swapped out this box three years.

Suggestions?


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/14930796
> 
> 
> still no FXHD??



YahooTV is listed FXHD as 741...can't wait for these channels...


----------



## pappy97

So...are we getting *Docsis 3.0* by the end of the year?

http://www.dailytech.com/Comcast+Rol...ticle13270.htm 



> Quote:
> The deployment starts with a handful of markets - New England, Philadelphia, and New Jersey - but should be available in the top 10 markets nationwide by the end of the year.



If they mean media markets, SF Bay Area is #7, definitely in the top 10. I'd love to get that 50/10 service, even if it's $140/month. I hear on dslreports if you get this, even for residential, no cap. Can't beat that.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, that read was interesting.


I wonder if I'll receive half that speed since I'm already paying ~62 (minus the discounts). 25/5 is not bad.


Oh, and one important note from that article, you'll have to upgrade your modem to be able to use DOCSIS 3.0


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know when we will get 50Mbps down/10Mbps up speed for $139.95/month? Comcast already started rolling this out in the New England/East Coast area with their DOCSIS 3.0 service.

http://gizmodo.com/5067311/comcast-o...isting-service


----------



## wco81

So you get to pay almost 3 times as much so that you can hit the cap faster?


----------



## MKANET

Comcast has had the reputation of being Ogre of the Internet lately. However, I'm sure they will change the monthly download limit to be reasonable when these speeds are available for the average user.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14932361
> 
> 
> So you get to pay almost 3 times as much so that you can hit the cap faster?


----------



## garypen

They are not supposed to limit at all.


And, what is the point of all that speed, when you can't use it for what it is intended, such as video down/uploads, IP video-telephony, etc.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhmt* /forum/post/14930194
> 
> 
> 731 - SPEED HD
> 
> 741 - FX HD
> 
> 745 - QVC HD
> 
> 749 - HALLMARK HD
> 
> 753 - E! HD
> 
> 755 - TRAVEL HD
> 
> 760 - FOX NEWS HD
> 
> 761 - FOX BUSINESS HD
> 
> 762 - CNBC HD
> 
> 766 - CARTOON HD
> 
> 775 - ENCORE HD



I wonder if Mikef5 can confirm these new additions are coming soon...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14932361
> 
> 
> So you get to pay almost 3 times as much so that you can hit the cap faster?



The dslreports Comcast HSI DOCSIS 3.0 has some discussion that this plan for both residential and business would not be capped. If it's no cap, it's not bad. Sure FIOS is cheaper, but we'll NEVER see it here. Paxio is cheaper for a lot more bandwidth, but it doesn't seem like we'll ever see a full scale SF Bay Area (let alone Silicon Valley) rollout of that. It'll be limited to Pulte Home Developments only.


----------



## pappy97

Check it

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...nnections.html 



> Quote:
> but a reader at Broadband Reports (which was tipped off about the announcement earlier this week) found what a web page that may shed light on Comcast's DOCSIS 3.0 deployment plans. Titled "Beta Speed Test Trial," the page contains a list of 12 markets that will presumably have provisioned 50Mbps-plus downstream speeds.



Now that page, Beta Speed Test Trial, http://speedtest.comcast.net/ , lists San Jose, CA for these beta tests. Seems like we will have 22/5 and 50/10 here by year's end. That's a GREAT Christmas present indeed!


Another interesting quote from the arstechnica article:


> Quote:
> It's exciting to see DOCSIS 3.0 slowly moving out of cable labs and into neighborhoods. With this round of DOCSIS 3.0 deployments, Comcast appears to be targeting markets where Verizon has a significant FiOS presence.



They don't seem to realize that Silicon Valley/Bay Area will never ever get FIOS, but yet Comcast is now all of a sudden aggressive on pushing DOCSIS 3.0. As I've said numerous times, I bet this is because they make tons of money from the bandwidth-hungry wealthy techies here, and I bet Comcast has made a killing offering Blast here. I hope the money being made by Comcast on this ticks off Verizon because Verizon missed out on a great opportunity in an OBVIOUS area for widespread FIOS. Now Comcast will solidify its position as offering the fastest internet in the SF Bay Area to the largest number of people, and Verizon will definitely never come here and never get to reap profits.


----------



## Cal1981

I noticed that OnDemand HD has the Smithsonian now. It has some very good programs. We watched one on the national monuments in Washington DC last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## juancmjr

^^

Maybe that's one of the channels we'll be getting soon, in addition to some of those mentioned a few days ago. Personally, I don't mind more educational/documentary programming. Give me this channel over E! HD any day.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got an email back from KTVU engineering and they are rebuilding their master control center and when that is finished they hope to keep a better ride on sound levels using Dialnorm. That way we won't be blasted out of our chairs when we go from network programming to the news which on my system is 6 db louder.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14936877
> 
> 
> Check it
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...nnections.html



That article also says we will have the 250gb cap on the DOCSIS 3.0 tiers ... so complete bs, comcast yet again does a hard sell :\\


----------



## walk

I agree they should probably increase the cap for 50Mb speed, especially for the price (about $140 expected) but let's be honest, 250GB is way more than most people will use in 1 month, even heavy downloaders. Where would you even store 250GB every month?


Better question, what would you even be *legally* downloading at 250GB/mo?


----------



## wco81

People with Direct TV can download VOD over their Internet connection.


You can also buy movies from iTunes, Amazon, Netflix, etc.


----------



## pappy97

Well you can get a business account for 50/10 with no cap, but that brings your monthly comcast bill to $189.99 I think.


I'm not letting the cap bother me. I'd rather be capped with 50/10 then get AT&T's 10mbps down service (or another DSL service, which may have caps too). Sorry but speed is king, but that's just me. Yes I want FIOS or Paxio, but that's not realistic for most of us in the Bay Area.


Hell I'm already capped with my 16/2 service, why would I care if now I am shelling out more money for 50/10? For a few days I might go crazy, but after that my usage will come back to normal. The only thing for t-o-r-r-e-n-t-e-r-s is to limit the upload speed. With 10mbps upload, if you seed t-o-r-r-e-n-t-s at full speed, you will hit that limit fast (recall the cap is total transferring, not just download).


(I do agree with others though that 50/10 should have no cap because it's huge profits to Comcast and there is no reason to cap your big money makers)


----------



## avnstf

What is the current 2-tuner HD recorder being offered by Comcast in the bay area?


My housemate has a unit that's maybe 3 years old, but it's screwing up more and more....we've noticed that on some HD programs (particularly from NBC - 703) that if you try to fast forward through commercials you often end up suddenly at the END of the program, after which you have to start over again and go through what you've already watched AND the rest of the program without fast-forwarding...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avnstf* /forum/post/14946902
> 
> 
> My housemate has a unit that's maybe 3 years old, but it's screwing up more and more....we've noticed that on some HD programs (particularly from NBC - 703) that if you try to fast forward through commercials you often end up suddenly at the END of the program, after which you have to start over again and go through what you've already watched AND the rest of the program without fast-forwarding...



That's a known issue with Motorola HD-DVR's (even the most recent boxes out there). The counter I have found for this is to only fast forward at this speed ">>>" or slower


">>>>" and ">>>>>" leave you open to this glitch where you end up at the end.


----------



## zeldor

have you seen this actually advertised in the bay area yet?

according to their web page 50/5 is "coming soon" to my zip code.

called the business service reps and they dont even have a ballpark

date when "soon" is.










no price was mentioned on the web page though.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14946403
> 
> 
> Well you can get a business account for 50/10 with no cap, but that brings your monthly comcast bill to $189.99 I think.
> 
> 
> I'm not letting the cap bother me. I'd rather be capped with 50/10 then get AT&T's 10mbps down service (or another DSL service, which may have caps too). Sorry but speed is king, but that's just me. Yes I want FIOS or Paxio, but that's not realistic for most of us in the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Hell I'm already capped with my 16/2 service, why would I care if now I am shelling out more money for 50/10? For a few days I might go crazy, but after that my usage will come back to normal. The only thing for t-o-r-r-e-n-t-e-r-s is to limit the upload speed. With 10mbps upload, if you seed t-o-r-r-e-n-t-s at full speed, you will hit that limit fast (recall the cap is total transferring, not just download).
> 
> 
> (I do agree with others though that 50/10 should have no cap because it's huge profits to Comcast and there is no reason to cap your big money makers)


----------



## Keenan

I wouldn't expect it all that soon, there's no Verizon here, AT&T's rollout of U-Verse is basically negligible, in other words, there's really no competition offering those kinds of speeds that Comcast needs to compete with. They already offer the fastest speed available for the overwhelming majority of the population.


It would be nice, but I can't imagine what you would use it for, how many websites can actually deliver content at those speeds?


----------



## MKANET

A good portion of people who are willing to pay double/triple what they pay now for that kind of speeds would most likely take advantage of the gained upstream speed (ie accessing files, videos, etc from work), not so much the download speed; since a stable 15mbit/sec. is already comfortably fast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14952954
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice, but I can't imagine what you would use it for, how many websites can actually deliver content at those speeds?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/14945566
> 
> 
> People with Direct TV can download VOD over their Internet connection.
> 
> 
> You can also buy movies from iTunes, Amazon, Netflix, etc.



Sure but... you can download about 200 standard-def movies in 250GB.


Even with HD movies (which Itunes, Netflix don't have, only Xbox or PS3 has those yet) at 8GB each that's over 31 movies - and at $6 a pop, almost $200...


You really going to watch more than 1 HD movie a day for a cost of nearly $200... every month? Do they even release 30 new HD movies every month?


(If so I suggest a Blu-ray player and Netflix, for $15/mo...)


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/14952954
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect it all that soon, there's no Verizon here, AT&T's rollout of U-Verse is basically negligible, in other words, there's really no competition offering those kinds of speeds that Comcast needs to compete with. They already offer the fastest speed available for the overwhelming majority of the population.
> 
> 
> It would be nice, but I can't imagine what you would use it for, how many websites can actually deliver content at those speeds?



But as the articles and links show, Comcast is already beta testing it here (SF Bay area) and Comcast said the top 10 markets would get it by years end. That means it's coming here in December.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/14951918
> 
> 
> have you seen this actually advertised in the bay area yet?
> 
> according to their web page 50/5 is "coming soon" to my zip code.
> 
> called the business service reps and they dont even have a ballpark
> 
> date when "soon" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no price was mentioned on the web page though.



No advertising, but one of those articles has a link showing that it's being beta tested here and the other article said those top 10 markets listed on the beta testing website will have it by years end.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14955207
> 
> 
> But as the articles and links show, Comcast is already beta testing it here (SF Bay area) and Comcast said the top 10 markets would get it by years end. That means it's coming here in December.



Which link shows that it's being beta tested in SF?


----------



## walk

 speedtest.comcast.net shows a San Jose link but that's about all the "evidence" I've seen.


----------



## avnstf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14951282
> 
> 
> That's a known issue with Motorola HD-DVR's (even the most recent boxes out there). The counter I have found for this is to only fast forward at this speed ">>>" or slower
> 
> 
> ">>>>" and ">>>>>" leave you open to this glitch where you end up at the end.



with our unit, it often jumps to the end if you use ">>>", and lots of times, if you even use ">>" it hangs there if you try to go back to >...(after a while it accepts the return)...both of these problems are really irritating...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14955353
> 
> speedtest.comcast.net shows a San Jose link but that's about all the "evidence" I've seen.



And that's been there for quite awhile. If they say Top 10, that would include us, but I really don't see why they would. Maybe some Silicon Valley area customers, who knows...


----------



## walk

yeah and
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/C...-Markets-98565 


> Quote:
> I spoke with Comcast spokesman Charlie Douglas, who says *the cities listed are simply speed test locations and may not be the real launch cities for Comcast's 2008 DOCSIS 3.0* goal. So which markets are ready to go live? Comcast so far isn't saying. How soon is "soon"? At least one source insists that several could be upgraded by the end of next week. October 30 seems to be a date that comes up consistently in conversations with employees.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14955589
> 
> 
> yeah and
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/C...-Markets-98565



So Walk, here's something to think about.


Why would Comcast setup test sites in areas that are not ready or are going to be ready for DOCSIS 3.0 ??? How could you test DOCSIS 3.0 speeds and equipment on systems that are only setup for DOCSIS 2.0 ??? I'm sure 3.0 equipment is downward compatible with 2.0 systems but what would you gain by testing your new equipment in those areas ?? It would seem to me that you would want to test your new equipment and system in areas that are upgraded ( my favorite word







) and able to fully test the equipment and system. If I was in charge of a company that was deploying a new system and equipment I would want the testing to be in areas that are ready to fully test that system and equipment and not waste my time in areas that are not ready.


One other thing. You may say why would Mr. Douglas say that these are only test sites and not the real launch sites ??? Well, that would be like shouting to your competition ( AT&T and the Satco's ) " Here's where we are upgrading and launching our new and faster system so why don't you go there too and under cut our efforts in those areas ?? " Not a smart thing to do if you're trying to best your competition and get a foot up on them.... No ????


Now what Comcast may be doing is giving out a lot of possible sites to confuse their competition on where they are really going to deploy and only a couple of those sites will actually be the real areas of the initial rollout of the new system.


Of course that is just my take on it and may be way off the mark.... but I don't think so....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

He did say "may not be", so that does leave the door open.


The only hitch I can see to them rolling it out here soon is that they want to do it first in areas that have megaband competition (Verizon FIOS, etc). I don't know about San Jose/Silicon Valley but most of the Bay Area does not have FIOS/etc. Why compete with yourself in other words? It would be like if Microsoft made Windows better


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14958085
> 
> 
> He did say "may not be", so that does leave the door open.
> 
> 
> The only hitch I can see to them rolling it out here soon is that they want to do it first in areas that have megaband competition (Verizon FIOS, etc). I don't know about San Jose/Silicon Valley but most of the Bay Area does not have FIOS/etc. Why compete with yourself in other words? It would be like if Microsoft made Windows better



Hi Walk,


The reason they might pick the Bay Area as a test site is because the Bay Area is a big market, bigger than most and to keep the competition out of your prime areas you make it harder for them to penetrate that market. In other words protect what you have before you go after the competitions areas that you want. Also, this DOCSIS upgrade does more than just make for faster internet speeds, you'll also be able to give better digital phone service ( an area Comcast really wants to become more dominate in ) and it'll help with bandwidth usage for their cable tv system.


So will the Bay Area be one of those test areas ?? I wouldn't be surprised if it was one of them.....

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14958530
> 
> 
> 
> So will the Bay Area be one of those test areas ?? I wouldn't be surprised if it was one of them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



If we are, that would certainly be a change from past practice where we're usually the last to see anything new.










How's it going to help with cable TV bandwidth? DOCSIS 3.0 uses more BW, not less.


----------



## rsra13

I don't need to read more. Mikef5 has already spoken.










Hello 25/5 !!!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14958530
> 
> 
> Hi Walk,
> 
> 
> The reason they might pick the Bay Area as a test site is because the Bay Area is a big market, bigger than most and to keep the competition out of your prime areas you make it harder for them to penetrate that market. In other words protect what you have before you go after the competitions areas that you want. Also, this DOCSIS upgrade does more than just make for faster internet speeds, you'll also be able to give better digital phone service ( an area Comcast really wants to become more dominate in ) and it'll help with bandwidth usage for their cable tv system.
> 
> 
> So will the Bay Area be one of those test areas ?? I wouldn't be surprised if it was one of them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks Mike. You are the closest here to inside info and it is appreciated.


Mike's comments are what I've been saying for a long time. The SF Bay Area is one of the biggest markets to have nothing close to widespread FTTP service. Paxio is it and they are only in a few select _subdivisions_, that's it. BUT we all know this is a market ripe for FTTP type services because of the wealth and tech saviness here.


So it makes perfect sense, especially in light of what I expect to be great numbers on Comcast's BLAST service, to bring us DOCSIS 3.0 relatively early. By doing so, you could basically stop Paxio from getting any traction and definitely keep FIOS out.


And far as competing with FIOS markets, they are doing it. They are going live soon (if not already) in several FIOS markets, including Massachusetts, Philly, etc. But they said (supposedly) they wanted to go to the top 10 markets by the end of the year, and that would definitely include us.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_media_market 


We may be the largest market that Comcast has near complete cable control over. The only outliers are a few parts of SF and of course where U-Verse competes, but U-Verse sucks and is not a threat to Comcast whatsoever. Makes sense that they would want to keep the competition out.


So..hello 50/10!!


----------



## walk

But that's the point, they have almost no competition here, so there is little incentive to improve service. They may do it anyway, they did say "top 10 markets", I was just pointing out that fact.


By the way, I got a flyer for Uverse yesterday ... The HD channel lineup and HSI are pretty weak ($55/mo for 10mb service or so).


Still thinking about switching to DirecTV too. Would keep basic cable and HSI though.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14967770
> 
> 
> But that's the point, they have almost no competition here, so there is little incentive to improve service. They may do it anyway, they did say "top 10 markets", I was just pointing out that fact.



Yup, you're pointing out that some decisions that Comcasts makes at different levels don't necessarily make sense...but we already knew that









and this one we probably shouldnt bash them on....










ps...Pappy, I wouldnt completely discount u-verse like that...I would consider them a threat to comcast out here...not for everybody but they are targeting a significant amount of comcasts current customer base, marketing and discounting heavily to make their targets (1M subscribers) by the end of the year.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14967819
> 
> 
> Yup, you're pointing out that some decisions that Comcasts makes at different levels don't necessarily make sense...but we already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one we probably shouldnt bash them on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps...Pappy, I wouldnt completely discount u-verse like that...I would consider them a threat to comcast out here...not for everybody but they are targeting a significant amount of comcasts current customer base, marketing and discounting heavily to make their targets (1M subscribers) by the end of the year.



They need to expand the areas they cover, they simply are not in enough areas to have any impact on Comcast. My guess would be they are in less than 5% of the bay area.


----------



## Dospac

I saw two Comcast trucks a block down from my apartment in downtown SJ installing stuff into the place where they have their equipment for this neighborhood(don't know the jargon for what that would be called). Anyway, it didn't look like they were repairing anything. More like installing hardware. The trucks were different than the usual service vehicle.


----------



## Mikef5

Wow, looks like DTA's have really hit the West Coast and are ready to be deployed ......... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault 

Looks like things are moving a lot faster than I thought, maybe I will still be alive to see analog channels finally get dumped










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/14970194
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like DTA's have really hit the West Coast and are ready to be deployed ......... http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault



Cool to see the local company in the fold - Cisco products, nee Scientific Atlanta.


----------



## jfoneill

Has anyone else had trouble with the dialogue being muffled mostly on channel 705? If I run it through my stereo the center channel is almost completely cut off. If I go through the TV I can hear the dialogue but it seems muffled and the background music is louder. This only seems to happen on certain programs. Not sure if this is an equipment problem or wiring problem or comcast problem. Thanks for any help


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/14967770
> 
> 
> But that's the point, they have almost no competition here, so there is little incentive to improve service. They may do it anyway, they did say "top 10 markets", I was just pointing out that fact.



And I'm just pointing out that this is a market ripe for ultra high speed internet because of wealth and tech saviness here, and thus it makes sense for Comcast to implement DOCSIS 3.0, rake in the huge profits, and keep any of the FTTP guys (Verizon, Paxio, etc) from even thinking about trying to come into this market. That means (near) total control for Comcast over a top 10 market. Can they say that anywhere else? That's their incentive for bringing DOCSIS 3.0 here by year's end.


I get the feeling that people here don't seem to understand my point, which is why I am trying to clarify.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/14967819
> 
> 
> ps...Pappy, I wouldnt completely discount u-verse like that...I would consider them a threat to comcast out here...not for everybody but they are targeting a significant amount of comcasts current customer base, marketing and discounting heavily to make their targets (1M subscribers) by the end of the year.



Why NOT discount u-verse?


Let's see:


TV: Only one HD stream at a time? Are you kidding me? Dealbreaker. I'm sorry that AT&T can't accept the fact that I might want to DVR two shows in HD that are on at the same time.


Internet: What's the most I get, 10Mbps down? What's the up, less than 1Mbps? Laughable.


Now AT&T is going FTTP in Dallas. If they changed their ways and did that here and would give us the "last mile," they could compete with Comcast in TV and internet.


Until then, Comcast is king in a wealthy tech-savvy market. DOCSIS 3.0 will make sure they stay king and keep out the competition. That's precisely why we'll get DOCSIS 3.0. To keep people like me from trying to mount efforts to lobby Paxio/Verizon to come here and then somehow Paxio/Verizon change their mind and start building here. DOCSIS 3.0 keeps all the profits from this wealthy tech-savvy area all to Comcast. Props to them for hooking us up. Paxio, Verizon, and AT&T (And anyone else who won't give us widespread FTTP) are the ones crapping on the Bay Area.


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/14981330
> 
> 
> Why NOT discount u-verse?
> 
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> 
> TV: Only one HD stream at a time? Are you kidding me? Dealbreaker. I'm sorry that AT&T can't accept the fact that I might want to DVR two shows in HD that are on at the same time.
> 
> 
> Internet: What's the most I get, 10Mbps down? What's the up, less than 1Mbps? Laughable.



Hmmm...maybe Uverse has already listened to us tech-savvy folks (but you didnt read the memo







...They upgraded the system to support 2 Simultaneous HD Streams a long time ago


and the top end is 10Mb Up/1.5Mb Down (with no cap










The overall market (even in 'wealthy' silicon valley...oops I think you missed the paper the last few weeks or so







is much larger for the $25-$50 price range for pretty darn fast speeds as compared to $140/Month for blazing fast.


Not to say Uverse is any better than Comcast, but it's going to keep them on their toes...We won't see FIOS or FTTP anytime soon unless you want to move to Palo Alto where the city is talking about trying it again


----------



## fender4645

I know this taking things totally off topic but does anyone know what happens if you try to access one or more HD streams with U-verse? In other words, what happens if I'm recording two HD streams downstairs and my wife wants to record an HD stream upstairs? Does it just not record? Does it revert to SD?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/14982131
> 
> 
> I know this taking things totally off topic but does anyone know what happens if you try to access one or more HD streams with U-verse? In other words, what happens if I'm recording two HD streams downstairs and my wife wants to record an HD stream upstairs? Does it just not record? Does it revert to SD?



I think I read somewhere that if you try to select a 3rd HD show to watch/record in Realtime that it prompts you to switch one of them to an SD Stream (I think the current limit is 4 different Live channels at a time...2 HD and 2 SD streamed). I figure they have some prioritization scheme also but dont have it myself to confirm. You can watch a different prerecorded HD show on each TV at the same time in addition to recording/watching 2 new HD shows (using their centralized DVR)


----------



## clau

No more newsgroup access


Not sure if anyone noticed or mentioned here, Comcast no longer provides free newsgroup access. newsgroup.comcast.net is dead.


----------



## walk

If Uverse had better HD service it would be real competition. For example, for what I currently pay Comcast ($156) I can get "comparable" service from Uverse for $139.


The internet is faster too, Uverse's "Max" internet is 10/1.5 for $45/mo. (It's shown as $55 but if you add it to your cart with "U300" tv package you'll see you get a $10 discount). That's better than Comcast's 6/1 for $45.


They also offer cheaper internet packages, the $35 one is exactly equivilant to Comcast's $45 plan.


It's just too bad the HD service is so gimped.


----------



## redlenses

So I have Limited Basic Cable ($14) + HD ($8) from Comcast in Mountain View. I've had this for a few years now.


Using their cable box I get the network channels + CSNHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, MOJO, and Discovery HD Theater


I recently bought a Series 3 Tivo and got a Cable Card for it, using the Tivo I can't access the channels listed above, only the network channels. (but through the cable box I can still get them)


One of the main reasons I grabbed the Series 3 Tivo was so I could record Sharks games in HD!


I thought a CableCard is supposed to provide the same service as their box? Are they allowed to provide different channels to you based on whether you use their equipment or not?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlenses* /forum/post/14984424
> 
> 
> So I have Limited Basic Cable ($14) + HD ($8) from Comcast in Mountain View. I've had this for a few years now.
> 
> 
> Using their cable box I get the network channels + CSNHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, MOJO, and Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Series 3 Tivo and got a Cable Card for it, using the Tivo I can't access the channels listed above, only the network channels. (but through the cable box I can still get them)
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons I grabbed the Series 3 Tivo was so I could record Sharks games in HD!
> 
> 
> I thought a CableCard is supposed to provide the same service as their box? Are they allowed to provide different channels to you based on whether you use their equipment or not?



It appears the card has not been authorized to pass those other HD channels. That's the same lineup I have with just Limited Basic as well on an S3. I'm not sure how you would go about getting them "turned on" without them trying to sell you something else, but I know it can be done since I have the same lineup.


----------



## redlenses

Did some research on the "Conditional Access" diagnostic and it was saying that my authorization was MP (not No or Yes). I determined that the encrypted channels were the ones I wasn't getting. Called Comcast, after 15 mins of Musak I got a tech. He tried sending a new signal, nothing. He then tried sending a strong signal - my tivo popped up the screen saying my service was interrupted.


I went to live TV, still blank, changed a few channels and tada my CSNHD, ESPNHD, etc... were coming though!


It's funny, I received a channel listing in my last bill and their "Limited Basic HD" listing does not include any of the encrypted channels, yet I've always gotten that small subset. It lists them in the "Starter HD" tier (which has a lot of additional channels that they added and I don't recieve). Although when I signed up for HD originally, there were no tiers and HD was the network channels plus those - so maybe they give them to us as a "grandfathered" service since we had them before they set up the tiers (I'm sure people would have gone ballistic if they took them away and you had to fork over $50 more to get them back).


Same thing goes for regular cable "Limited Basic", they list Oxygen, HGTV, CMT, Versus, and the Golf Channel in "Expanded Basic" yet I get them.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlenses* /forum/post/14984424
> 
> 
> So I have Limited Basic Cable ($14) + HD ($8) from Comcast in Mountain View. I've had this for a few years now.
> 
> 
> Using their cable box I get the network channels + CSNHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, MOJO, and Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Series 3 Tivo and got a Cable Card for it, using the Tivo I can't access the channels listed above, only the network channels. (but through the cable box I can still get them)
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons I grabbed the Series 3 Tivo was so I could record Sharks games in HD!
> 
> 
> I thought a CableCard is supposed to provide the same service as their box? Are they allowed to provide different channels to you based on whether you use their equipment or not?



I have the same setup as you and our account has been grandfathered in to allow special access to those channel that you mentioned. Those channel are encrypted, I think that you can get to the channel status by powering off the box and pressing "menu" while looking at one of those channel.


To get access to those channel you would need to get a cable card and get the one of digital xxx subscription. And I don't think they will add any exceptions for any new device.


You only get clear QAM HD on channels 702-712.


----------



## Mikef5

For those of us that hate download limits and I include myself in this group, here's what Cox is giving their customers....... http://www.cox.com/policy/limitations.asp 

"*Your friend in the Digital Age*" ??? Give me a break










While I still hate any limits, no matter who it comes from, at least Comcast is being half way realistic in their limits. Thank the Great Pumpkin that you're not in Cox country..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redlenses* /forum/post/14984638
> 
> 
> Did some research on the "Conditional Access" diagnostic and it was saying that my authorization was MP (not No or Yes). I determined that the encrypted channels were the ones I wasn't getting. Called Comcast, after 15 mins of Musak I got a tech. He tried sending a new signal, nothing. He then tried sending a strong signal - my tivo popped up the screen saying my service was interrupted.
> 
> 
> I went to live TV, still blank, changed a few channels and tada my CSNHD, ESPNHD, etc... were coming though!
> 
> 
> It's funny, I received a channel listing in my last bill and their "Limited Basic HD" listing does not include any of the encrypted channels, yet I've always gotten that small subset. It lists them in the "Starter HD" tier (which has a lot of additional channels that they added and I don't recieve). Although when I signed up for HD originally, there were no tiers and HD was the network channels plus those - so maybe they give them to us as a "grandfathered" service since we had them before they set up the tiers (I'm sure people would have gone ballistic if they took them away and you had to fork over $50 more to get them back).
> 
> 
> Same thing goes for regular cable "Limited Basic", they list Oxygen, HGTV, CMT, Versus, and the Golf Channel in "Expanded Basic" yet I get them.



Yes, it's weird, I think I get some of those Expanded Basic channels as well but never watch them so I can't be sure. This is why I've been very reluctant to change the service I get. All the local HD, plus CSNHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, MOJO, and Discovery HD Theater for only $18.05 is a deal that can't be beat. Although, I'm not sure if MOJO is still being broadcast, I heard that it was going away. Add in 16/2 HSI for a total of $73.66 and I really don't have much to complain about with Comcast.


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know what might be causing both my cable boxes to start showing intermittent pixelization/dropouts of audio/video on many of my premium channels and On Demand? This started happening about a couple of weeks ago. My cable boxes are connected directly to the cable drop tied into the side of my house. My PC shows that my signal strength and quality near 99-100%. Nothing changed inside my house in the past couple of weeks.


I am using DCT5100 cable boxes. Is it possible something changed in the signal that only newer cable boxes can handle better?


I'm scared to call Comcast since the people they sent to investigate are dumber than me.


Nice...


----------



## kmitche

About 18 months ago I had similar issues with my second box. The HD box was fine, but the 5100 had pixelation issues and occasional total blackout issues with just a couple of the digital channels.


The problem was solved, but only with the help of several Comcast techs. The problem was a slightly weak signal caused by an old cable inside the house and an insulation tear in the underground cable between the distribution box and my house.


good luck.


----------



## MKANET

Thanks. I actually hooked up my box directly to the point of entry in my house. Same thing. There's no inside wiring in the way. I called 1-800-COMCAST today, I get an automated prompt saying there's an issue in my area and they are aware of it, and trying to fix the problem. I however can't speak to a live person.. I get to listen to hold music for about 30 or so minutes then get disconnected while listening to it. This happens every time I tried calling today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitche* /forum/post/14991590
> 
> 
> About 18 months ago I had similar issues with my second box. The HD box was fine, but the 5100 had pixelation issues and occasional total blackout issues with just a couple of the digital channels.
> 
> 
> The problem was solved, but only with the help of several Comcast techs. The problem was a slightly weak signal caused by an old cable inside the house and an insulation tear in the underground cable between the distribution box and my house.
> 
> 
> good luck.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/14991610
> 
> 
> Thanks. I actually hooked up my box directly to the point of entry in my house. Same thing. There's no inside wiring in the way. I called 1-800-COMCAST today, I get an automated prompt saying there's an issue in my area and they are aware of it, and trying to fix the problem. I however can't speak to a live person.. I get to listen to hold music for about 30 or so minutes then get disconnected while listening to it. This happens every time I tried calling today.



MKANET,


Try going to the Comcast website and try the live chat option, it's not the best solution but it's harder for them to disconnect you...







. Usually they are just as good as directly talking to a CSR and you get the bonus of not having to listen to their terrible Muzak.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau

*Remote control code for Motorola DCH-3200 HD tuner?
*


I posted this on the Samsung 71 series LCD thread, but I would try here also. Does anyone have the Samsung 61/65/69/71/81 TV remote control code for the Motorola DCH-3200 HD tuner box? In the Samsung user manual, they have an STB entry for Motorola, but that did not work. Surprisingly, they have no CABLE BOX entry for Motorola. Not sure whether the Motorola tuner box is a Cable Box or a STB according to Samsung.


Also, there is a huge IR interference issue between the Samsung 71 series LCD TV and the Motorola tuner box: the box would not respond to its remote control when the TV is on. I tried various placements of the tuner box, and finally have to place it on a shelf behind and above the TV to have to be controllable by its remote.


----------



## TPeterson

CLau--


I have similar interference problems from my Sammy LCD TV. I find that putting several layers of white masking tape over the other unit's IR receiver window usually helps to reduce the interference.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/14992157
> 
> *Remote control code for Motorola DCH-3200 HD tuner?
> *
> 
> 
> I posted this on the Samsung 71 series LCD thread, but I would try here also. Does anyone have the Samsung 61/65/69/71/81 TV remote control code for the Motorola DCH-3200 HD tuner box? In the Samsung user manual, they have an STB entry for Motorola, but that did not work. Surprisingly, they have no CABLE BOX entry for Motorola. Not sure whether the Motorola tuner box is a Cable Box or a STB according to Samsung.
> 
> 
> Also, there is a huge IR interference issue between the Samsung 71 series LCD TV and the Motorola tuner box: the box would not respond to its remote control when the TV is on. I tried various placements of the tuner box, and finally have to place it on a shelf behind and above the TV to have to be controllable by its remote.



Clau,


Try this site, they have codes for just about everything http://www.remotecentral.com/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli

Clau

Is there a remote code for General Instrument?


They made the box before Moto bought the company.


----------



## fyrmedic707

Are there any known Pixelation issues with the Comcast boxes?


I tried reading thru some of this thread and I havn't really got an answer. Whenever I try and view SD or HD content via OnDemand, the sound skips so bad, i cant even watch it, and also there is really bad pixelation in the feed. It is in shapes of "squares" and is usually the bottom half of the screen. Like its overcompressed or something. It does it during normal viewing also.


Anyone else have this problem? Did a new box fix it?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## MKANET

Which Comcast box do you have? Just recently, I started having this exact problem on both of my motorola DCT 5100 boxes. Pixelization, drop out of video/audio. I even had this problem when connecting one of my boxes directly to the point of entry at my house where the cable ties in.


PS: Where do you live? I live in Vallejo.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyrmedic707* /forum/post/15000735
> 
> 
> Are there any known Pixelation issues with the Comcast boxes?
> 
> 
> I tried reading thru some of this thread and I havn't really got an answer. Whenever I try and view SD or HD content via OnDemand, the sound skips so bad, i cant even watch it, and also there is really bad pixelation in the feed. It is in shapes of "squares" and is usually the bottom half of the screen. Like its overcompressed or something. It does it during normal viewing also.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Did a new box fix it?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## fyrmedic707

^ I also have the DCT5100. It has done this before, but now, I just tried to watch an episode of Entourage OnDemand, and I couldnt even do it. I could only hear about half the audio. I wanna throw the POS out of the window.


I live in Walnut Creek.


----------



## MKANET

The symptoms you are because of a low quality signal that the box cant tune correctly. How long has this been happening? Was it working correctly before? Its too much of a coincidence to ignore that we both started complaining about the same thing around the same time.


If you dont mind, send me PM, I have a feeling we both will need to do the same thing to resolve the issue. However, I'm convinced the problem is not because of our boxes, since it's been working fine for me for the last 2 years.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyrmedic707* /forum/post/15000957
> 
> 
> ^ I also have the DCT5100. It has done this before, but now, I just tried to watch an episode of Entourage OnDemand, and I couldnt even do it. I could only hear about half the audio. I wanna throw the POS out of the window.
> 
> 
> I live in Walnut Creek.


----------



## fyrmedic707

^ I will let you know. I am going to take the box to Comcast and get another on Wednesday. I cant stand this. Now its happening to locad HD content, and even SD content thats not OnDemand. I f**king HATE Comcast. i have had so many problems with them. I also tried changing from the DVI output to the Component output, and it still does it. Sigh......


Anyways, I'll let you know if it solves it.


----------



## Mikef5

Looks like AT&T will be following other providers with their own bandwidth caps, see link...
http://www.dailytech.com/ATT+Experim...ticle13355.htm 


Seems they are using the same argument that another famous cable provider used, "customers who use a disproportionately large amount of its bandwidth capacity" is their reason for their implementing the cap .


So what's next ?? Paying per bytes used ?? Taxing internet purchases ??


Here's some "free" advice for all providers *" DON'T KILL THE GOOSE THAT LAYS THE GOLDEN EGGS "* it's going to come back and bite you in the a##.


I'm all for making a business profitable but this is going into a direction that will in the end have disastrous consequences for the future of the internet and your bottom line.


Ok, I'm off the soapbox..... for now....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Look at it this way. It's a shared connection, if your neighbor is hogging the line your service is degraded. You wouldn't want that, I know I don't want that.


The thing is, Comcast has always had caps, only recently have they gone public with them, which I think we can all agree is a better policy than keeping them secret. As long as the caps are reasonable (and 250GB is much more than reasonable - that's 1 HD movie download from Netflix/Xbox Live/PSN/etc PER DAY, every day for the entire month) I don't mind if they police their network in the name of quality control.


----------



## Mikef5

On a more positive note, it's seems Comcast is giving more information on the status of their shift to an all digital provider ( ie, the fate of analog ). See link....
http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault 


It looks like for those people in the Basic and Extended Basic tier the DTA boxes will be free, OMG, actually free







. 2 DTA's and one basic interactive box ( I assume they mean a non-dvr box, but they will be able to get VOD and such ) and $1.99 for anymore DTA's above that. That seems fair, you can still use your old analog tv's and cable can reclaim about 40 channels for adding more content and add DOCSIS 3.0. I can't believe they are still going to leave 20 analog channels on the system but hey at least it's a start.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

So has anyone found a way to monitor their usage?


How about making Comcast.com useful and showing how much you've used for the month?


Or do they want people to go over and incur penalties?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15004207
> 
> 
> Look at it this way. It's a shared connection, if your neighbor is hogging the line your service is degraded. You wouldn't want that, I know I don't want that.
> 
> 
> The thing is, Comcast has always had caps, only recently have they gone public with them, which I think we can all agree is a better policy than keeping them secret. As long as the caps are reasonable (and 250GB is much more than reasonable - that's 1 HD movie download from Netflix/Xbox Live/PSN/etc PER DAY, every day for the entire month) I don't mind if they police their network in the name of quality control.



Yes Walk, I understand the cap has always been there, just not enforced and IMHO Comcast's 250 GB is sufficient......for now !! but look to the future. I will guarantee that in the future there will be products that will suck up that cap in a heart beat. It's just the nature of the beast, it evolves faster and faster as time go on . I can remember when 16 MBs, yes MBs, was more memory that your computer would ever need, now programs are bigger than that







. So for now, all is fine but mark my words this topic will be revisited and sooner than you think.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15004369
> 
> 
> So has anyone found a way to monitor their usage?
> 
> 
> How about making Comcast.com useful and showing how much you've used for the month?
> 
> 
> Or do they want people to go over and incur penalties?



The best one I've found is BWMeter because it breaks out LAN usage from internet usage. Most just track what ever moves over the NIC which includes any LAN traffic.

http://desksoft.com/BWMeter.htm 


Another one that's supposed to be good, but I haven't tried, is Netlimiter.

http://www.netlimiter.com/


----------



## wco81

But those tools won't necessarily produce the same numbers as Comcast though, right?


Especially if you have more than one computer.


Also if you use consoles to play online or download games, or have portable Wifi devices like the iPhone.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15004757
> 
> 
> But those tools won't necessarily produce the same numbers as Comcast though, right?
> 
> 
> Especially if you have more than one computer.
> 
> 
> Also if you use consoles to play online or download games, or have portable Wifi devices like the iPhone.



No, of course not. I don't play games and DL very little(practically nothing) via DVRs/PS3's and such so it works for me to get a pretty close approximation of how much I've used.


I agree that with Comcast implementing caps they should provide the ability to see how much you've used. The problem with that is, you'll have people who use next to nothing seeing that they're paying the same rates as someone who's using 100 times as much. Given that, I wouldn't expect to see a usage meter from Comcast anytime soon.


The whole problem stems from the fact that the infrastructure needs to be upgraded instead of implementing usage caps. The very idea that caps are needed means that there is a sufficient number of subs out there that use that much, so either charge them more and/or increase the capacity of the network. A bandwidth cap is basically a band-aid/symptom of a larger problem, that problem being more and more people want more and more BW and Comcast can't support it at the present time(at least that's what they're saying anyways).



An article of interest seems to indicate that Comcast is resigning itself to the idea that P2P traffic is here to stay and will only get bigger. They have been working on designing a new protocol to make P2P traffic more efficient.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...downloads.html


----------



## wco81

I don't download video files but another source is going to be the D* HR2x DVR and D* On Demand content.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15005560
> 
> 
> I don't download video files but another source is going to be the D* HR2x DVR and D* On Demand content.



Yes, and that sort of stuff is just going to increase which means either the cap will get raised, they'll charge more, or a combination of both. A 250GB cap is definitely not the end of this story.


----------



## walk

There's already evidence that they have raised the caps from 100GB a few years ago

(people who got TOS letters used bandwidth monitors to figure out they used a bit over 100GB in a month). So yes of course they could raise it in the future.


There may be a lot of things to hate on Comcast about but I don't think a more-than reasonable cap on a shared connection is one of them.


They can upgrade their infastructure all they want but in the end you still share bandwidth with your neighbors and they will still need a way to prevent one user from degrading the service of a couple dozen others. That's just how it is with cable internet.


----------



## Keenan

I agree, a 250GB cap is very reasonable today, but looking down the road, it will likely have to be raised.


----------



## Keenan

And then there's this,


FCC opens free 'white space' spectrum
http://news.cnet.com/8300-1035_3-94....t;overviewHead


----------



## alex.afterman

Hi All,


I, like apparently many on here, am in one of my "should I switch to Directv" moments. My problem isn't cost, though of course that's an issue, but rather picture quality. I'm very demanding in my HD pic quality, and it seems to me that Comcast's has gotten significantly worse in the last few months, particularly on live sports, one of the main reasons I have HD. But, there could be a few different reasons other than Comcast - my TV is 3 years old (but Blu Ray looks great still), my Motorola Box is 3 years old, etc. But, my mom just got Directv and it unquestionably looks MUCH better than my setup. Are other people noticing problems in Comcast HD pic quality? Not dropouts, just poor quality such as pixellation on motion, loss of detail (particularly during football right before a play starts, the line of scrimmage looks like it's in clouds), etc. I'll jump if it's really a Comcast issue, but would hate to make the switch and then realize it was the TV or the box. Any thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## zeldor

I switched to dtv from comcast in may. still have comcast internet

though. but as for picture quality its fabulous with dtv, it was

terrible from comcast when I left. I pay a lot more with dtv

by choice then comcast but I suspect the "typical" bills are about

the same. I have been very happy. I do only have a 720p tv

and setup so if you are going for 1080 I cant comment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex.afterman* /forum/post/15006889
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I, like apparently many on here, am in one of my "should I switch to Directv" moments. My problem isn't cost, though of course that's an issue, but rather picture quality. I'm very demanding in my HD pic quality, and it seems to me that Comcast's has gotten significantly worse in the last few months, particularly on live sports, one of the main reasons I have HD. But, there could be a few different reasons other than Comcast - my TV is 3 years old (but Blu Ray looks great still), my Motorola Box is 3 years old, etc. But, my mom just got Directv and it unquestionably looks MUCH better than my setup. Are other people noticing problems in Comcast HD pic quality? Not dropouts, just poor quality such as pixellation on motion, loss of detail (particularly during football right before a play starts, the line of scrimmage looks like it's in clouds), etc. I'll jump if it's really a Comcast issue, but would hate to make the switch and then realize it was the TV or the box. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## alex.afterman

Thanks, that's very helpful! I too have a 720p TV. And, I plan to keep Comcast for internet, it's the best provider I've had thus far for that. I had good pricing on a bundle but I'm so aggravated by my picture quality it's worth the extra money to be happy when I watch TV again.


Anyone else concur on that experience?


Thanks again!


Alex


----------



## markl

Is anyone watching the Shark's game in HD? If so are you having issues with your volume? I am watching and the volume won't stay at a consistent level. I don't have this problem on other channels.


----------



## fyrmedic707

I too have noticed a significant doecrease in Comcast HD pic quality over the past month or so. It looks great with certain channels, like MOJO, Discovery, FoodTV (certain shows), and some others. But HD locals and some others are having major pixellation problems, and also the pic during sports on locals just looks terrible IMHO. Its still HD, but it looks "grainy"....




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex.afterman* /forum/post/15006889
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I, like apparently many on here, am in one of my "should I switch to Directv" moments. My problem isn't cost, though of course that's an issue, but rather picture quality. I'm very demanding in my HD pic quality, and it seems to me that Comcast's has gotten significantly worse in the last few months, particularly on live sports, one of the main reasons I have HD. But, there could be a few different reasons other than Comcast - my TV is 3 years old (but Blu Ray looks great still), my Motorola Box is 3 years old, etc. But, my mom just got Directv and it unquestionably looks MUCH better than my setup. Are other people noticing problems in Comcast HD pic quality? Not dropouts, just poor quality such as pixellation on motion, loss of detail (particularly during football right before a play starts, the line of scrimmage looks like it's in clouds), etc. I'll jump if it's really a Comcast issue, but would hate to make the switch and then realize it was the TV or the box. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## walk

Well it's funny you mention live sports because this is probably the one area where Comcast has a PQ advantage.
*They do not re-compress any of these channels*

702 KTVU/FOX (NFL)

703 KNTV/NBC (NFL, some Giants)

705 CBS (NFL)

707 ABC

709 KQED

720 Comcast SportsNet (Sharks Warriors A's Giants etc)


ESPN1/2 I believe is the only one they DO re-compress but the loss seem minimal, it is a 720p channel which helps slightly.


On the other side, DTV recompresses ALL of their channels, every single one. When they use MPEG4 the results seem to be much better than when Comcast uses MPEG2 on the same channel, but DTV still also uses MPEG2 on many channels (how many or which ones, I'm not sure).


When Comcast started "3-packing" early this year PQ definitely took a hit on the channels that they have to re-compress but I've not noticed it getting any worse over time, perhaps it's even gotten better.


I'm considering switching to DTV for more HD channels, better PQ on some, MUCH lower prices (especially for the 1st year, it's pretty ridiculous, I'd be saving about $50/month) and let's not forget A MUCH MUCH BETTER DVR (though one drawback is they don't have firewire output I don't think)


----------



## alex.afterman

That's interesting. I see a really large difference in football and hockey on my mom's vs. my setup. But, again, it could be the TV or the receiver as well. I'm not sure which models she has but both are new within the last 3 months.


My TV is a Sony Grand Wega KDF-E42A10 and reciever is a Motorola DCT 6412 III. The frustrating thing is I know my PQ used to be better, I'm 100% certain.


Did anyone watch the Sharks game last night in HD and notice pixellation and screen door effect? Or the football game Sunday night and notice extreme pixellation?


I have a 2 week window before I start a new job and am trying to figure out if I should switch while I have the opportunity to be home for an install.


Thanks,

Alex


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alex.afterman* /forum/post/15010338
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch the Sharks game last night in HD and notice pixellation and screen door effect?



i thought screen door effect was something that did not depend on the material being viewed: either you are close enough to see dark lines between the individual pixels or you are not: it is a feature of the display, not the content.


you may be thinking of "macroblocking" (8-pixel block boundaries in rapidly changing content) which has been discussed to death all over the internet and i will not even touch.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15010144
> 
> 
> Well it's funny you mention live sports because this is probably the one area where Comcast has a PQ advantage.
> *They do not re-compress any of these channels*
> 
> 702 KTVU/FOX (NFL)
> 
> 703 KNTV/NBC (NFL, some Giants)
> 
> 705 CBS (NFL)
> 
> 707 ABC
> 
> 709 KQED
> 
> 720 Comcast SportsNet (Sharks Warriors A's Giants etc)
> 
> 
> ESPN1/2 I believe is the only one they DO re-compress but the loss seem minimal, it is a 720p channel which helps slightly.
> 
> 
> On the other side, DTV recompresses ALL of their channels, every single one. When they use MPEG4 the results seem to be much better than when Comcast uses MPEG2 on the same channel, but DTV still also uses MPEG2 on many channels (how many or which ones, I'm not sure).
> 
> 
> When Comcast started "3-packing" early this year PQ definitely took a hit on the channels that they have to re-compress but I've not noticed it getting any worse over time, perhaps it's even gotten better.
> 
> 
> I'm considering switching to DTV for more HD channels, better PQ on some, MUCH lower prices (especially for the 1st year, it's pretty ridiculous, I'd be saving about $50/month) and let's not forget A MUCH MUCH BETTER DVR (though one drawback is they don't have firewire output I don't think)



I know it's not the same as firewire, which I assume you want to be able to archive, but DirecTV has released their DTV2PC app for PCs. It works much like TiVo's TiVoToGo where you can view recordings on your PC/network. Personally I don't think it's ready for public as it requires some pretty heavy computing power. On my AMD 3800+/3GB RAM/Nvidia 8600GTS, I can play 720p channels, but it stutters badly on 1080i channels. It has promise though.


----------



## alex.afterman

Sorry, my mistake, in reading more it isn't screen door effect but rather silk screen effect. The whites looked dusty or shimmery.


----------



## walk

I would have your signal checked and maybe trade in the box for a newer one. I watched Sunday Night Football and it looked fine. There is always some macroblocking on fast-motion, a bit moreso on 1080i channels, but as I said Comcast doesn't recompress NBC/KNTV so you're seeing exactly what the network feeds to them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15010985
> 
> 
> I know it's not the same as firewire, which I assume you want to be able to archive, but DirecTV has released their DTV2PC app for PCs. It works much like TiVo's TiVoToGo where you can view recordings on your PC/network. Personally I don't think it's ready for public as it requires some pretty heavy computing power. On my AMD 3800+/3GB RAM/Nvidia 8600GTS, I can play 720p channels, but it stutters badly on 1080i channels. It has promise though.



My PC is 3 feet from the cable box and TV, I only use it to record programs from the DVR. I can then play them back on the PC, or even better, from the PS3. Of course even that isn't working right now since Comcast broke firewire output from the DVR. Right now if I want to record a program (to the PC) I have to do it live. Kinda defeats the purpose of a DVR. But apparently that's a glitch with the DCT boxes since DCH users report it still works - I just have to find time to swap my box..


The alternative, and I assume would work for a satellite box too, is buy a HD capture card that records from component. They apparently exist now, though aren't cheap ($200) though last time I looked into something like that I only found professional gear costing $1000s.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15011444
> 
> 
> My PC is 3 feet from the cable box and TV, I only use it to record programs from the DVR. I can then play them back on the PC, or even better, from the PS3. Of course even that isn't working right now since Comcast broke firewire output from the DVR. Right now if I want to record a program (to the PC) I have to do it live. Kinda defeats the purpose of a DVR. But apparently that's a glitch with the DCT boxes since DCH users report it still works - I just have to find time to swap my box..
> 
> 
> The alternative, and I assume would work for a satellite box too, is buy a HD capture card that records from component. They apparently exist now, though aren't cheap ($200) though last time I looked into something like that I only found professional gear costing $1000s.



It sounds like the DTV2PC thing would work if you're only watching them and not archiving them for long term storage. What's nice about it, just like TiVoToGo, you can view all the channels you subscribe to, even the encrypted one's that you can't do with a normal clear-QAM tuner on Comcast. But, like I said, it seems to require some heavy duty computing, and it's streaming content which is unlike TiVoToGo, that part I don't like.


----------



## Brian Conrad

These must be AVCHD streams which DO require heavy computing power as compared to MPEG-4 Simple Profile. This has been a big problem with the new HD camcorders (even the cheap hybrid ones) that produce AVCHD streams. Most computers can't keep up with the stream and many computer players are actually dropping frames to keep up. However these streams on some Blu-Ray players like my Sony work fine as the hardware was made for that.


----------



## lchiu7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15012895
> 
> 
> These must be AVCHD streams which DO require heavy computing power as compared to MPEG-4 Simple Profile. This has been a big problem with the new HD camcorders (even the cheap hybrid ones) that produce AVCHD streams. Most computers can't keep up with the stream and many computer players are actually dropping frames to keep up. However these streams on some Blu-Ray players like my Sony work fine as the hardware was made for that.



Getting slightly OT but H.264 as encoded by broadcasters requires some serious grunt to decode as folks have noticed. But with the right software and the right graphics card in your machine (like a ATN 2600+ or better or Nividia 8600 or better) most of the decoding can be offloaded to the GPU in the cards which can reduce overall CPU requirements down to 5-10-%


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lchiu7* /forum/post/15013034
> 
> 
> Getting slightly OT but H.264 as encoded by broadcasters requires some serious grunt to decode as folks have noticed. But with the right software and the right graphics card in your machine (like a ATN 2600+ or better or Nividia 8600 or better) most of the decoding can be offloaded to the GPU in the cards which can reduce overall CPU requirements down to 5-10-%



The software is a CyberLink program with a DirecTV UI on it and I'm not sure it's actually doing that off-loading for those vid/cards that can do it. A look at the DirectShow manager shows that all the installed codecs(?) are set to do not use. Not sure if it's supposed to be that way or not, but in the D* forums it seems it really needs some heavy computing power to operate smoothly. The D* acolytes say it's fine of course, although they never mention most people can't use the program without spending $500-1000 to upgrade their machine. It's a nice program, but not that nice.


----------



## deeseeel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/14987833
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what might be causing both my cable boxes to start showing intermittent pixelization/dropouts of audio/video on many of my premium channels and On Demand?[/IMG]



I've been running into problem with the same symptoms since I got my Comcast service. It took 4 tech visits, a strongly worded complaint-o-gram to Comcast HQ in Philly, and a mysterious non-visit from network engineering to get the problem to be much less frequent than before. It still happens to me daily, but the damage is tolerable now.


If it's the same cause, it's because you're seeing intermittent signal dropouts/weakness on certain frequencies. There's a wealth of info you can use on the Motorola boxes to help you debug this, but even the best Comcast tech they sent me looked at me like a space alien when I tried to explain the problem with the data from the box.


Let me know if you want details on what I did. It might help you get answers, but it might not get you far with Comcast...


----------



## fyrmedic707

^ I had problems with the same thing. I just returned my older box (had only a DVI output) and got and upgraded box with the HDMI. I currently have it hooked up via a 6' HDMI Monoprice cable, and have yet to have any issues. Hopefully it solved it. I'll know more after more watching. I just hooked it up about an hour ago. Once the info downloads to it, we'll see, and I'll try some OnDemand content and see if the problem is still there. Seems to be resolved at the moment.


----------



## MKANET

I think all that means is the newer boxes is more tolerant to decoding crappy QAM256 signal; if indeed the problem went away. It doesnt really fix the problem, just circumvents it. Anyway, let us know if it's solid without any issues at all on all channels; particularly the highest HD channels and HD On Demand.


I'm going to approach the problem differently and have them fix it on their end, since nothing changed on mine.


----------



## Brian Conrad

BTW, as far as QAM signals go I used my computer to record the Masterpiece Contemporary mini-series "The Last Enemy" and noticed how grainy it was. Most of the streams were around 10 mbps. This due to KQED making space for its numerous substreams.


Yup, you're all supposed to be all good little consumers and go buy new computers (even though you bought one two years ago) just so you can decode h.264.


----------



## MKANET

A lot of us do











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15018291
> 
> 
> BTW, as far as QAM signals go I used my computer to record the Masterpiece Contemporary mini-series "The Last Enemy" and noticed how grainy it was. Most of the streams were around 10 mbps. This due to KQED making space for its numerous substreams.
> 
> 
> Yup, you're all supposed to be all good little consumers and go buy new computers (even though you bought one two years ago) just so you can decode h.264.


----------



## walk

2 years is about right for replacing computers. Bit long really for folks in IT.


This thing you're talking about, it lets you record programs on the PC? Or does it just stream them from the DTV box, because I'd have zero use for that.


----------



## MKANET

I have both QAM tuners builtin to the PC and streaming from the DTV boxes. It depends on your needs. With a PC you can save your HD videos, put them on your iphone, put them on blu-ray, save HD music video collection, etc. Without a PC you cant do any of that.. just a closed box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15019146
> 
> 
> 2 years is about right for replacing computers. Bit long really for folks in IT.
> 
> 
> This thing you're talking about, it lets you record programs on the PC? Or does it just stream them from the DTV box, because I'd have zero use for that.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markl* /forum/post/15007930
> 
> 
> Is anyone watching the Shark's game in HD? If so are you having issues with your volume? I am watching and the volume won't stay at a consistent level. I don't have this problem on other channels.



Sorry that you didn't get a response, perhaps we have some hockey haters here.










Problem with CSN-BA HD sports broadcasts is that their 5.1 isn't mixed properly. I know this because when I have a true 5.1 mix, I can kill the center channel on sports and only hear background noise and the like, as if I was at the game. If you do that on a CSN-BA HD broadcast, you still hear the commentators, meaning they don't mix the DD 5.1 properly.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15019146
> 
> 
> 2 years is about right for replacing computers. Bit long really for folks in IT.
> 
> 
> This thing you're talking about, it lets you record programs on the PC? Or does it just stream them from the DTV box, because I'd have zero use for that.



Much to the pleasure of the CE industry.







I wind up building my own but my XP Pro installation probably won't allow for another motherboard upgrade to dual core so I will be a new machine for me. But I'll wait until the cash flow is a little better as the prices on better units go down (but who knows in this economic climate -- they could go up) and maybe even there will be more software that can take advantage of 64-bit processors. My last few computers were laptops and even my low end dual core Vista laptop can encode video faster than my "video" desktop machine running XP Pro.


Now for streams I use the HDHomeRun box and actually use this Linux machine with Ubuntu for it. The HDHomeRun works over the network and has two tuners. It mainly comes in handy if there are more shows to record than the two Comcast DVR tuners can handle.


The jump from SD to HD camcorders using h.264 is sparking a need among users to upgrade their systems. Most of the NLE software for AVCHD requires more computing power and even video cards that can decode it. Early generation AVCHD editing programs seemed to only get it implemented and future versions will optimize it's encoding with seems pathetically slow at the moment. But being a programmer I know how that goes.


A new problem with new systems is that the software producers have jumped into the frey and now much of the video software has "single computer" licenses whereas they previously had "single user" licenses (allowing you to put it legally on any machine you owned). So you may also have to purchase the software again.


----------



## markl

Thanks for your reply Pappy. I don't know if it is a mixing issue or something else. The problem seems to have been fixed. I don't recall hearing it on Thursday's game and tonight the volume level seems to be pretty stable.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markl* /forum/post/15033417
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Pappy. I don't know if it is a mixing issue or something else. The problem seems to have been fixed. I don't recall hearing it on Thursday's game and tonight the volume level seems to be pretty stable.



Sounds like you got Saturday's Sharks game (vs Dallas) on CSNBA-HD. Which I believe answers the question I was going to pose, which was "did anyone have problems receiving the Dallas game on CSNBA-HD?"


I came home Sunday evening to my TiVo S3 not having the game, and when I dug into the recording history I saw the CSNBA-HD channel did not record despite being scheduled, with a semi-cryptic message about the device not being authorized to receive the channel (exact working forgotten, sorry). So naturally I tuned it immediately to see if my CableCards got horked - it tuned in just fine, presenting me with a glorious "HD SPORTS" logo instead of a black screen.


The irony is that I've recently taken to also recording the SD version too, mostly because the guide data has been claiming some games (mostly away) on the HD channel when they are in fact only on the SD channel. But alas I neglected to do so this time since I "knew" this one was in HD. Grumble grumble.


I don't recall a volume issue on the earlier games, but that doesn't necesarily mean there wasn't one


----------



## clau

*Digital Preferred?*


Pardon me if this has been asked already. The CSR I chatted with offered me a 6 month promotional rate for Digital Preferred of $43/mo. I am currently paying $59.95 for Digital Starter. It seems like the number of channels offered is not that different between the two plans, and that the bigger difference is On Demand? With Digital Preferred, I would have access to On Demand, and a lot of OD programming is free, correct? Does that mean that I have access to a lot of free movies if I subscribe to Digital Preferred? What can I access via On Demand on the Digital Starter package? I cannot access On Demand with CableCard, right? TIA.


----------



## nathanjbrown

Please pardon me if I'm missing something...Or if simply doesn't exist...But:


Where can I find a current list of digital channels broadcast (via QAM or otherwise) over Comcast's lines in San Francisco? I'm preparing to purchase an HDHomeRun w/ EyeTV software for the Mac and I'm trying to do my homework before the purchase (I imagine I'll be manually mapping channels to guide listings).


Thanks so much!


Nathan


----------



## walk

There's a lot of clear-QAM channels but most of them are standard-def, the digital versions of the analog channels (ADS).


The only clear-QAM high-def channels are

702 KTVU/FOX

703 KNTV/NBC

704 KRON

705 KPIX/CBS

706 KICU "Channel 36"

707 KGO/ABC

709 KQED/PBS

712 KBHK/"the CW" or whatever, channel 44.


The actually channel #s (if present at all) and the RF frequencies vary by location, and change often, and without notice.


----------



## nathanjbrown

Sounds like fun!


So...Is Comcast sending all analog stations down the pipe in digital now (ADS)? If that's the case, then it sounds like I could get away with an HDHomeRun and nothing else (no need to purchase an analog tuner)...Remapping channels whenever a change is made.


Thanks for the reply. I greatly appreciate it!


Nathan


----------



## TPeterson

Nathan--


The best list that I know of is here .


----------



## stretch437

awesome link.


seems mostly to cover OTA or otherwise publicly available programming. but ESPN (for instance) is not mentioned.


is there a summary of which channels in the local *comcast* lineup are transmitted in which HD formats?


we all know ESPN is 720p. but what is (for instance) comcast sports net (HD)? where is such a list?


i only ask because of the crappy motorola STB they give us that forces us to choose either 720 or 1080 out for all channels instead of passing through the native format...


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15053592
> 
> 
> awesome link.
> 
> 
> seems mostly to cover OTA or otherwise publicly available programming. but ESPN (for instance) is not mentioned.



That's because the OP was about what can be tuned via HD Homerun (e.g.) and for most folks that does not include the likes of ESPN because the content is encrypted.


----------



## stretch437

yes- sorry. not meant as a criticism- i was sort of moving on to a new topic.


so:


does anyone know where i could look up the native HD format of encrypted comcast channels in this area?


----------



## MKANET

I have tolerated Comcast's cableTV HD as long as I can handle it since April this year.


1) First, they started over-compressing their HD premium channel content to look closer to old fashioned DVD video starting April. On a high-end 60" TV, its very obvious.


2) Now, they somehow managed to messup the HD signal going to my house; where all my HD premium channels pixelate, drop out video/audio; incuding On Demand; even when connected my boxes directly to the Point of Entry at my home. I have already talked to 8 different Comcast customer service reps and technicians; which are no better than trained monkeys.... I can completely imagine a staff full of chimps at their central office dressed in bussiness clothes screaming and banging at their equipment with hammers and wrenches.


DirecTV has a deparment dedicated to customer retention as well as quality assurance of the service they provide.


All I can say is if you have Comcast HD cable that works, with a small older TV, you should be fine. But definitely not suitable for watching real HD on a big screen deinterlaced to 1080p


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanjbrown* /forum/post/15053106
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> So...Is Comcast sending all analog stations down the pipe in digital now (ADS)? If that's the case, then it sounds like I could get away with an HDHomeRun and nothing else (no need to purchase an analog tuner)...Remapping channels whenever a change is made.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Nathan



Those SD channels have been available in digital for at least two years. People have posted listing of the channels on this topic (you may need to go into archives) and they may be slightly different in different areas and Comcast may move them around. But all the Basic channels were there digital. The Extended ones were probably also there but those are encrypted. Also all the "music" stations too. I can tune in those with my Fusion card.


----------



## ldivinag

anyone hear if and when a newer and bigger hard drive box comcast will be issuing?


still have an old moto 6412...


----------



## mds54

Got the Guide message stating that MojoHD will go dark December 1st.

They're actually *removing* a HD channel??? Is there a new replacement?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15053698
> 
> 
> does anyone know where i could look up the native HD format of encrypted comcast channels in this area?



I don't know of any site that lists for this area, but usually the format does not differ between different areas. e.g. ESPN would be 720P on Comcast through out the country.


If you want to know about any specific channels, I am sure someone here will know.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15091134
> 
> 
> I don't know of any site that lists for this area, but usually the format does not differ between different areas. e.g. ESPN would be 720P on Comcast through out the country.
> 
> 
> If you want to know about any specific channels, I am sure someone here will know.



It's on the very first page of this thread (though I guess it's a little dated by now).


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15090948
> 
> 
> Got the Guide message stating that MojoHD will go dark December 1st.
> 
> They're actually *removing* a HD channel??? Is there a new replacement?



there is a rumor we're getting new HD channels soon, at least it frees up space?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/15093309
> 
> 
> there is a rumor we're getting new HD channels soon, at least it frees up space?



Keenan started that rumor 5 years ago


----------



## hcady

MOJO is going out of business, already removed in other areas. Hope there will be a replacement, HDnet would be nice. Still alot of chans we don't have.


----------



## wrinklefree

When the hell are we getting Speed HD???










Looks like they're adding speed but not in my area (Berkeley)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/15094219
> 
> 
> Keenan started that rumor 5 years ago



That's just a rumor about me starting that rumor.


----------



## jlee301

 http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6615591.html 


Parts of Comcast Corp.'s San Francisco Bay Area cluster will add 12 new high-definition channels to their lineups beginning Nov. 25.


The added channels include HD versions of Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNBC, E!, Encore, Fox Business Network, Fox News Channel, FX, Hallmark Movie Channel, QVC, Speed and the Travel Channel.


All those channels, plus TBS HD, will launch Dec. 8 in select central California markets, including Chico, Calaveras, Corning, Davis, Grass Valley, Modesto, Oroville, Patterson, Placerville, Roseville and Tracy.


With these channels and other video-on-demand offerings, these systems now offer consumers more than 1,000 HD choices, according to the operator.


----------



## walk

QVC.. awesome.


----------



## Keenan

All this stuff is still coming 3-pak style isn't it? How's the quality been lately on those channels?


----------



## Richard2942

Hi,

Sorry if this is a newbie question, I did look around the forum before posting.


So - I just upgraded my TV from a plain old CRT to a Toshiba LCD. I have comcast in the Bay Area and /no cable box/ (but tivo and DVDs aplenty). On my old TV I had probably ~60 channels from 2 through ~85, just by plugging the coex from the wall straight into the TV.

Now, with my new TV I see something very different.

- I see a bunch of channels twice, which I'm guessing is the analog and digital version of the same channel. The analog is on the channel number i'd expect and the digital up in the 100s (like discovery) or part of a virtual channel (see below).

- I see some HD channels









- I see some "two-part" channels, where rather than seeing channels 34,35,36 etc. when i push "channel up" I now see 7-1,7-2,7-3 which appear to be all ABC or NBC but are either SD/HD versions or even completely different shows. (I'll call them virtual channels).

- I hear radio shows on virtual channels in the low 90s.


the questions then are:

1) How do I map 7-1,7-2,7-3 etc and to what comcast publishes as its program guide (online, I don't have EPG)

2) I do see a "rolling" PG on a station around 120 (that used to be on ch11 a couple of years ago) - I guess i need some more hardware to get a real EPG?

3) How do i figure out, really, where the Discovery channel is I know the analog is on 15 but i want to watch the digital version - the comcast channel listing shows it on 15, not at 118 or whereever i found it.

4) the $1M question - How does comcast control what i (can) watch if I'm not using a cable box? I'm probably paying $60/month (all in) right now, but I can't help thinking if i reduced my subscription to basic cable there's nothing that would change from the comcast perspective?


thanks,

Richard


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/15097984
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6615591.html
> 
> 
> Parts of Comcast Corp.'s San Francisco Bay Area cluster will add 12 new high-definition channels to their lineups beginning Nov. 25.
> 
> 
> The added channels include HD versions of Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNBC, E!, Encore, Fox Business Network, Fox News Channel, FX, Hallmark Movie Channel, QVC, Speed and the Travel Channel.
> 
> 
> All those channels, plus TBS HD, will launch Dec. 8 in select central California markets, including Chico, Calaveras, Corning, Davis, Grass Valley, Modesto, Oroville, Patterson, Placerville, Roseville and Tracy.
> 
> 
> With these channels and other video-on-demand offerings, these systems now offer consumers more than 1,000 HD choices, according to the operator.



Brilliant. They're adding FXHD right *after* the series conclusion of The Shield...


----------



## walk

There's no way to tell really what frequencies/channels they are using for the DTV channels, other than trial by error, and they can and do change the frequencies all the time.


If you reduce your service to "basic" (ie $16/mo) they will put a trap on your line which will filter out the analog channels and god knows what else will go with it that shares the same RF frequency space. You may end up only getting 2-3 HD channels, or none at all.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15091134
> 
> 
> I don't know of any site that lists for this area, but usually the format does not differ between different areas. e.g. ESPN would be 720P on Comcast through out the country.
> 
> 
> If you want to know about any specific channels, I am sure someone here will know.



well in the specific case of comcast sports net it turns out this could be any of 10 different networks they bought and re-branded over time. so presumably the CSN HD format does vary by region. (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comcast_SportsNet )


in the case of CSN Bay Area, it has been through many incarnations since 1990, and you would think since at least part of its life it was under the umbrella of Fox sports, which loves 720p, that this network would be provided in 720p.


turns out it's not. i finally broke down and emailed someone at comcast whose name i happened to find in a press release announcing the new CSN channel in march 2008. they replied promptly and unambiguously: 1080i


i was only asking the general question because of the idiotic motorola 6412 STB that forces you to choose one format for all programming. on a sufficiently large screen, choosing 720p when the original program was 1080i (or vice versa) hurts picture quality.


of course on my TV (which is not *all* that big) the basic rule still applies : if i can't *tell* which setting is obviously right just by comparing them then it must not be a terribly crucial setting...


still i'm surpised this has been so hard to research on avsforum or even using google.


----------



## TPeterson

C'mon, walk, down with the FUD! The local HD channels are all handled outside of the band-stop filter, so that basic subs (like me) can tune them.


----------



## Brian Conrad

With HDHomeRun you get a listing of the channels and whether they are encrypted or not. I think when a uses sends these in to Silicon Dust they strip out the encrypted channels to reduce clutter. Here is part of the output for channel 115 in my area:


SCANNING: 741000000 (us-cable:115, us-irc:115)

LOCK: qam256 (ss=59 snq=34 seq=100)

PROGRAM: 1: 0.0

PROGRAM: 2: 0.0 (encrypted)

PROGRAM: 3: 0.0

PROGRAM: 4: 0.0

PROGRAM: 5: 0.0

PROGRAM: 6: 0.0

PROGRAM: 7: 0.0

PROGRAM: 8: 0.0

PROGRAM: 9: 0.0

PROGRAM: 10: 0.0

PROGRAM: 11: 0.0 (encrypted)


These may or may not be TV channels. Currently I'm using a script on Linux that culls the more extensive database for the Open QAM channels mainly with ones that have PSIP.


As for possible forthcoming new channels. The bigger game is what package will they fall into and will any of the CSR's actually know that information?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/15097984
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6615591.html
> 
> 
> Parts of Comcast Corp.'s San Francisco Bay Area cluster will add 12 new high-definition channels to their lineups beginning Nov. 25.
> 
> 
> The added channels include HD versions of Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNBC, E!, Encore, Fox Business Network, Fox News Channel, FX, Hallmark Movie Channel, QVC, Speed and the Travel Channel.
> 
> 
> All those channels, plus TBS HD, will launch Dec. 8 in select central California markets, including Chico, Calaveras, Corning, Davis, Grass Valley, Modesto, Oroville, Patterson, Placerville, Roseville and Tracy.
> 
> 
> With these channels and other video-on-demand offerings, these systems now offer consumers more than 1,000 HD choices, according to the operator.



EDIT: I now notice the PR says "Parts of" - maybe they are finally doing something different in the 860 Mhz markets compared with 750 Mhz...


Interesting. Where did they find the spectrum to deploy these? Or are these being done with SDV?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15099630
> 
> 
> EDIT: I now notice the PR says "Parts of" - maybe they are finally doing something different in the 860 Mhz markets compared with 750 Mhz...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Where did they find the spectrum to deploy these? Or are these being done with SDV?



How many 550MHz areas are left?


Maybe they're 6-pakkin' 'em.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15098365
> 
> 
> There's no way to tell really what frequencies/channels they are using for the DTV channels, other than trial by error, and they can and do change the frequencies all the time.
> 
> 
> If you reduce your service to "basic" (ie $16/mo) they will put a trap on your line which will filter out the analog channels and god knows what else will go with it that shares the same RF frequency space. You may end up only getting 2-3 HD channels, or none at all.



The trap, at least the one on my line, actually lets through more than it should rather than less. I get several Expanded Basic channels I shouldn't be getting. The local HD has always been in clear for as long as I can remember.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15099630
> 
> 
> EDIT: I now notice the PR says "Parts of" - maybe they are finally doing something different in the 860 Mhz markets compared with 750 Mhz...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Where did they find the spectrum to deploy these? Or are these being done with SDV?


 http://comcastnorcal.mediaroom.com/i...?s=43&item=253 lists a bunch of areas that won't be getting the channels; I'm betting it's all the 750 MHz areas.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15099991
> 
> http://comcastnorcal.mediaroom.com/i...?s=43&item=253 lists a bunch of areas that won't be getting the channels; I'm betting it's all the 750 MHz areas.



I know both Rohnert Park and Petaluma are both 750, not sure about the others


> Quote:
> The new HD networks will appear on the following channels:
> 
> 
> *Not available in:
> 
> 
> Alameda,
> 
> Belmont,
> 
> Berkeley,
> 
> Cupertino,
> 
> Dublin,
> 
> Fairfield,
> 
> Foster City,
> 
> Fremont,
> 
> Half Moon Bay,
> 
> Hercules,
> 
> Hillsborough,
> 
> Isleton,
> 
> Livermore,
> 
> Millbrae,
> 
> Mountain View,
> 
> Novato,
> 
> Petaluma,
> 
> Pinole,
> 
> Redwood City,
> 
> Rohnert Park,
> 
> Rossmoor,
> 
> San Carlos,
> 
> San Jose,
> 
> portions of San Leandro,
> 
> San Mateo,
> 
> San Mateo County,
> 
> San Ramon,
> 
> San Rafael,
> 
> Santa Clara,
> 
> Santa Cruz,
> 
> South San Francisco,
> 
> Sunol,
> 
> Travis AFB
> 
> Tower Park


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15100058
> 
> 
> I know both Rohnert Park and Petaluma are both 750, not sure about the others



I know Fremont is also. I wonder if Comcast is planning to upgrade the 750 MHz areas one of these years, now that they're using bandwidth that we don't have...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15099991
> 
> http://comcastnorcal.mediaroom.com/i...?s=43&item=253 lists a bunch of areas that won't be getting the channels; I'm betting it's all the 750 MHz areas.



This makes no sense to me. Redwood City and San Mateo County are 860 plant and have a ton of extra room (I know, I did a QAM scan just the other day).


Maybe this is being done via SDV and the gear isn't being installed in those headends.


But if that's true, why not light up the 860 areas which have capacity?


Someone should call up Andrew Johnson and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15100099
> 
> 
> I know Fremont is also. I wonder if Comcast is planning to upgrade the 750 MHz areas one of these years, now that they're using bandwidth that we don't have...



I think the plan has always been to get all areas on equal footing - there's currently 1GHz, 860MHz, 750MHz systems, and I'm not sure if there's any 550MHz systems left - but in this economy who knows what will happen.


Those 1GHz systems are essentially 860MHz right now as they haven't done(deployed) anything as far as equipment to tune those frequencies yet as far as I know.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15100183
> 
> 
> This makes no sense to me. Redwood City and San Mateo County are 860 plant and have a ton of extra room (I know, I did a QAM scan just the other day).
> 
> 
> Maybe this is being done via SDV and the gear isn't being installed in those headends.
> 
> 
> But if that's true, why not light up the 860 areas which have capacity?
> 
> 
> Someone should call up Andrew Johnson and get to the bottom of this.



It does seem odd, there's an awful lot of cities in that list.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15100189
> 
> 
> I think the plan has always been to get all areas on equal footing - there's currently 1GHz, 860MHz, 750MHz systems, and I'm not sure if there's any 550MHz systems left - but in this economy who knows what will happen.
> 
> 
> Those 1GHz systems are essentially 860MHz right now as they haven't done(deployed) anything as far as equipment to tune those frequencies yet as far as I know.



Well, some of the new DOCSIS modems can go higher, as is true for voip gateways, so those carriers can be moved above 860 so the STB's can use the lower frequencies for video.


Very odd distribution pattern of who doesn't get it - I bet it's SDV being deployed. Too bad for Tivo users if so!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15100249
> 
> 
> Well, some of the new DOCSIS modems can go higher, as is true for voip gateways, so those carriers can be moved above 860 so the STB's can use the lower frequencies for video.
> 
> 
> Very odd distribution pattern of who doesn't get it - I bet it's SDV being deployed. Too bad for Tivo users if so!



All we need is the adapter, I think the TiVo software is already set up for it, pretty sure I saw an entry in the menu for it.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15100480
> 
> 
> All we need is the adapter, I think the TiVo software is already set up for it, pretty sure I saw an entry in the menu for it.



It's not in production yet. The MSO's have stuff on their side to implement as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15100591
> 
> 
> It's not in production yet. The MSO's have stuff on their side to implement as well.



Yeah, I haven't really paid that close attention to it lately, I'm quite happy with my HD locals and the extra HD channels I get for $18. I supplement that with DirecTV for the rest of the HD channels.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15098521
> 
> 
> C'mon, walk, down with the FUD! The local HD channels are all handled outside of the band-stop filter, so that basic subs (like me) can tune them.



On your head-end maybe. Every head-end is different. Many of them use the lower frequencies for DTV channels. That's why I use words like "may" and "might".


----------



## walk

If that's true and we aren't getting those new HD channels, it's probably the last straw for me to switch to DirecTV at the end of Nov.


Not only would I get more channels, most in better quality, a much better DVR, but would also save about $40/month (for the first year, then about $15/mo after that.)


Wow, I think they've finally made it a no-brainer.


----------



## D-Real

How interesting, the 760Mhz areas are going to be the new 550 systems. I feel for folks in these areas as the new HD channels/services may not be readily available. I was on a 550 system in San Lorenzo for a long time and didn't get all the extra channels as they were announced. We finally got upgraded to the new 1GHz system earlier this year.


----------



## Ace of Space

WTF Comcast? First of all my bill goes up by $7, then on Dec. 1st I get to lose my "Mojo". Then, to add insult to injury, San Jose doesn't get the new channels.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard2942* /forum/post/15098159
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this is a newbie question, I did look around the forum before posting.
> 
> 
> So - I just upgraded my TV from a plain old CRT to a Toshiba LCD. I have comcast in the Bay Area and /no cable box/ (but tivo and DVDs aplenty). On my old TV I had probably ~60 channels from 2 through ~85, just by plugging the coex from the wall straight into the TV.
> 
> Now, with my new TV I see something very different.
> 
> - I see a bunch of channels twice, which I'm guessing is the analog and digital version of the same channel. The analog is on the channel number i'd expect and the digital up in the 100s (like discovery) or part of a virtual channel (see below).
> 
> - I see some HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I see some "two-part" channels, where rather than seeing channels 34,35,36 etc. when i push "channel up" I now see 7-1,7-2,7-3 which appear to be all ABC or NBC but are either SD/HD versions or even completely different shows. (I'll call them virtual channels).
> 
> - I hear radio shows on virtual channels in the low 90s.
> 
> 
> the questions then are:
> 
> 1) How do I map 7-1,7-2,7-3 etc and to what comcast publishes as its program guide (online, I don't have EPG)
> 
> 2) I do see a "rolling" PG on a station around 120 (that used to be on ch11 a couple of years ago) - I guess i need some more hardware to get a real EPG?
> 
> 3) How do i figure out, really, where the Discovery channel is I know the analog is on 15 but i want to watch the digital version - the comcast channel listing shows it on 15, not at 118 or whereever i found it.
> 
> 4) the $1M question - How does comcast control what i (can) watch if I'm not using a cable box? I'm probably paying $60/month (all in) right now, but I can't help thinking if i reduced my subscription to basic cable there's nothing that would change from the comcast perspective?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Richard



Try putting in your zip code here:
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels 


It should at least be a good start. However, if you don't have a digital cable box or CableCARD, you are at Comcasts whim - they can change the physical channel as they please.


- Mike


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15098484
> 
> 
> well in the specific case of comcast sports net it turns out this could be any of 10 different networks they bought and re-branded over time. so presumably the CSN HD format does vary by region. (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comcast_SportsNet )
> 
> 
> in the case of CSN Bay Area, it has been through many incarnations since 1990, and you would think since at least part of its life it was under the umbrella of Fox sports, which loves 720p, that this network would be provided in 720p.
> 
> 
> turns out it's not. i finally broke down and emailed someone at comcast whose name i happened to find in a press release announcing the new CSN channel in march 2008. they replied promptly and unambiguously: 1080i
> 
> 
> i was only asking the general question because of the idiotic motorola 6412 STB that forces you to choose one format for all programming. on a sufficiently large screen, choosing 720p when the original program was 1080i (or vice versa) hurts picture quality.
> 
> 
> of course on my TV (which is not *all* that big) the basic rule still applies : if i can't *tell* which setting is obviously right just by comparing them then it must not be a terribly crucial setting...
> 
> 
> still i'm surpised this has been so hard to research on avsforum or even using google.



Funny you say that considering it's been well known here that CSN-BA HD and previously FSN-BA HD was broadcast in 1080i because of prior ownership by Rainbow Media (I think). It's been discussed here many times.


As to resolution, why don't you have a Motorola 3412? With that you can easily set up a button that allows you change output resolution on the fly. I did that and change resolution output from my Motorola STB all the time.


----------



## fitprod

Ok... I've been out of the loop the past few months, since I've been living in LA...


When Comcast upgraded and added the new wave of channels, in old 550 Mhz systems such as Bay Point, did they jump straight to 860Mhz?


BTW for proof that money talks and BS walks... Comcast adding QVC HD, and not ESPNews HD or ESPNU HD.


Well, it could be worse for you guys. You could have Time Warner as your service provider like I have in Tarzana... They make Comcast look like Direct TV.


fitprod


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15100664
> 
> 
> On your head-end maybe. Every head-end is different. Many of them use the lower frequencies for DTV channels. That's why I use words like "may" and "might".



The local HD channels are part of the Limited Basic HD line-up. Nothing "may" or "might" about them.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15102651
> 
> 
> 
> As to resolution, why don't you have a Motorola 3412? With that you can easily set up a button that allows you change output resolution on the fly. I did that and change resolution output from my Motorola STB all the time.



Please share how you do that. I have not been able to find a way other than turning off the STB and going into the menu.


----------



## rsra13

So who is getting all the new channels? San Francisco, San Lorenzo and... Santa Rosa!!!!???

I guess I'll listen to my wife now and move up there!


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15102651
> 
> 
> Funny you say that considering it's been well known here that CSN-BA HD and previously FSN-BA HD was broadcast in 1080i because of prior ownership by Rainbow Media (I think). It's been discussed here many times.



yeah i knew i had run across that discussion somewhere (maybe even here) but for whatever reason i couldn't do an effective search query (try searching this site for 'comcast sports net 1080i' and you only get one post, yours, asking if CSN would be converted to 720p, which i suppose would *imply* that it was already 1080i but still wasn't quite conclusive) and i just couldn't bring myself to read 3 years of old posts to get a more definitive answer - sometimes just asking the same question over again is a defensible strategy.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15100720
> 
> 
> If that's true and we aren't getting those new HD channels, it's probably the last straw for me to switch to DirecTV at the end of Nov.
> 
> 
> Not only would I get more channels, most in better quality, a much better DVR, but would also save about $40/month (for the first year, then about $15/mo after that.)
> 
> 
> Wow, I think they've finally made it a no-brainer.



The only thing keeping me from ordering Dish Networks HD Gold package right now is I'm waiting for them to release their new DVR with built-in Sling functionality. Once that comes out, I'm gone. Comcast will only see a Gary-shaped cloud of smoke where my account used to be.


----------



## mds54

So let's see now.....

Comcast has: Degraded HD PQ with three-packing.

Made me wait over a year for a fully-functional DVR.

Unacceptable customer service that always assumes any problem is on my end when it never has been.

Misleading, deceptive advertising, especially when it comes to HD offerings.

Just raised my rates.....again.

Announced 15 new HD channels that I will not receive, even though I live in the most populous city in the Bay Area!


I'm not bending over and taking it from these guys after this year.


Seriously.....why would any of you stay with Comcast at this point?


----------



## MKANET

The only thing I like about comcast is their high speed internet... which still has a monthly cap.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15106007
> 
> 
> So let's see now.....
> 
> Comcast has: Degraded HD PQ with three-packing.
> 
> Made me wait over a year for a fully-functional DVR.
> 
> Unacceptable customer service that always assumes any problem is on my end when it never has been.
> 
> Misleading, deceptive advertising, especially when it comes to HD offerings.
> 
> Just raised my rates.....again.
> 
> Announced 15 new HD channels that I will not receive, even though I live in the most populous city in the entire state.
> 
> 
> I'm not bending over and taking it from these guys after this year.
> 
> 
> Seriously.....why would any of you stay with Comcast at this point?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15106050
> 
> 
> The only thing I like about comcast is their high speed internet... which still has a monthly cap.



Same here....that's the only reason I've stayed with them this long......my Internet rate would increase significantly if I dropped the Digital/HDTV service.


But that's not enough anymore.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15106007
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Announced 15 new HD channels that I will not receive, even though I live in the most populous city in the entire state.



Do you live in Los Angeles?


----------



## fender4645

As of July 2007:


San Jose: 939,899

Los Angeles: 3,834,340


I think he meant "most populous city in the BAY AREA"...


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15106889
> 
> 
> As of July 2007:
> 
> 
> San Jose: 939,899
> 
> Los Angeles: 3,834,340
> 
> 
> I think he meant "most populous city in the BAY AREA"...



Yeah, sorry.....

that's what happens to me when I get upset


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Not available in Alameda, Belmont, Berkeley, Cupertino, Dublin, Fairfield, Foster City, Fremont, Half Moon Bay, Hercules, Hillsborough, Isleton, Livermore, Millbrae, Mountain View, Novato, Petaluma, Pinole, Redwood City, Rohnert Park, Rossmoor, San Carlos, San Jose, portions of San Leandro, San Mateo, San Mateo County, San Ramon, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Santa Cruz, South San Francisco, Sunol, Travis AFB and Tower Park)



List of exceptions is longer than the list of towns getting the new channels isn't it? Any ETA on when some of these towns will get the new Nov. 25 channels, or what it'll take? Have to lobby to have more analog channels turned off first? Wait for uverse competition?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15107415
> 
> 
> List of exceptions is longer than the list of towns getting the new channels isn't it? Any ETA on when some of these towns will get the new Nov. 25 channels, or what it'll take? Have to lobby to have more analog channels turned off first? Wait for uverse competition?



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15107415
> 
> 
> List of exceptions is longer than the list of towns getting the new channels isn't it? Any ETA on when some of these towns will get the new Nov. 25 channels, or what it'll take? Have to lobby to have more analog channels turned off first? Wait for uverse competition?



That's why I call it misleading, deceptive advertising.

The announcement says Bay Area.

Hardly.


(I guess the old "550" guys finally get their sweet revenge


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15106007
> 
> 
> Seriously.....why would any of you stay with Comcast at this point?



I like my Tivo HD, and have another 1.5 years on the 3 year contract...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15106007
> 
> 
> Seriously.....why would any of you stay with Comcast at this point?



Limited basic with CableCards for


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15106007
> 
> 
> Seriously.....why would any of you stay with Comcast at this point?



Steady paycheck.










Anyone going to CES?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15109115
> 
> 
> Steady paycheck.



......and you can sleep at night???


----------



## Dospac

So.. Provide huge exception list and no information? When the exceptions equate to more customers than those gettin the new chans, why were we not given any information about upgrades for us? 'Good' marketing, bad customer service? Throw us a f*$&'n bone =[


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15109115
> 
> 
> Steady paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to CES?



Dave, can you explain the rationale as to which markets are getting the channels vs which aren't? Is it plant capacity or SDV or what? A little info here would soothe a lot of irritation.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15109646
> 
> 
> Dave, can you explain the rationale as to which markets are getting the channels vs which aren't? Is it plant capacity or SDV or what? A little info here would soothe a lot of irritation.



I'd love to be able to explain - but I don't even know exactly why. I've got a few secrets that might explain it, of course if I passed them on I would say goodbye to that reason I stay.


The rulers of things have a tough job to do, I respect them and work hard to make the wait worthwhile.


Check back in 4 weeks. Might have a better answer.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Along those same lines.....a serious question for you Comcast insiders......

Why can't they give the new "deprived" cities at least _some_ of the new HD channels? At the very minimum, they can replace MojoHD with a new channel without affecting bandwidth, right? Please.....don't leave us without anything at all!


----------



## Keenan

This is so weird, as noted earlier, I'm having flashbacks to the days when us 550'ers were saying the same things.










Since I only have Limited Basic along with the grandfathered CSNBA, ESPN, ESPN2, DHDT and Mojo, I'll be losing an HD channel myself in Mojo. I actually watch it every so often.


----------



## walk

How do you get ESPN/etc on limited basic, aren't those encrypted?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15110122
> 
> 
> I'd love to be able to explain - but I don't even know exactly why. I've got a few secrets that might explain it, of course if I passed them on I would say goodbye to that reason I stay.
> 
> 
> The rulers of things have a tough job to do, I respect them and work hard to make the wait worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Check back in 4 weeks. Might have a better answer.



I understand. But you should mention to folks in management that deploying new channels in the fashion they are without explaining limitations just makes people irritated for no good reason. It makes management appear irrational, which I am sure they are not.


Once the new channels come online, it will not be that hard to see whether or not they are implemented by SDV, or what frequencies they are being transmitted on - the diagnostics in the STB will tell us all that. So I am pretty surprised about Comcast being so close lipped about all this.


Personally, I would rather us go all-digital sooner rather than later, and follow in portland's footsteps. Screwing around with half measures isn't going to cut it in this market.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15114251
> 
> 
> How do you get ESPN/etc on limited basic, aren't those encrypted?



I've always had them. It was discussed earlier in the thread, apparently there's several of us that have that lineup but I don't remember the exact details of why we are getting them. I believe being a subscriber before they switched all the packages around has something to do with it. It's one of the reasons I've never changed my package, getting 12 HD channels for $18 is a darn good deal, especially when you consider that with HSI, that $18 is about the difference in cost for stand-alone HSI without cableTV at all. It's like I'm getting all those TV channels for "free".


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15114328
> 
> 
> I understand. But you should mention to folks in management that deploying new channels in the fashion they are without explaining limitations just makes people irritated for no good reason. It makes management appear irrational, which I am sure they are not.
> 
> 
> Once the new channels come online, it will not be that hard to see whether or not they are implemented by SDV, or what frequencies they are being transmitted on - the diagnostics in the STB will tell us all that. So I am pretty surprised about Comcast being so close lipped about all this.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would rather us go all-digital sooner rather than later, and follow in portland's footsteps. Screwing around with half measures isn't going to cut it in this market.



This is such a large group of channels being added, it wouldn't surprise me to see the local media reporting on it as they have in the past on other issues Comcast related.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15114409
> 
> 
> This is such a large group of channels being added, it wouldn't surprise me to see the local media reporting on it as they have in the past on other issues Comcast related.



And we will be happy to furnish them technical data on how COmcast is doing this even if Comcast doesn't. 


Oh, are those of us in markets that don't get all these new HD channels paying less than those who do? I didn't think so...


----------



## mds54

I'm a "860er", so I was spoiled before. I always wondered how you "550" guys could tolerate Comcast charging you the same as the folks who had several more HD channels. Now I'm in that boat. But it was never a 15-channel disparity, was it? As before, I will be one of the first to work with the local media on this as needed......


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15114741
> 
> 
> I'm a "860er", so I was spoiled before. I always wondered how you "550" guys could tolerate Comcast charging you the same as the folks who had several more HD channels. Now I'm in that boat. But it was never a 15-channel disparity, was it? As before, I will be one of the first to work with the local media on this as needed......



God, this is Deja Vu all over again. I had been in a 550 MHz area ( and one of the biggest bitchers ) since the start and I said the same things. It was one of the things that got me involved with working with Comcast in the first place, to get all the areas upgraded to the same levels and having the same things available in all areas and to Comcast's credit they have done the right thing and got most, if not all, of the 550 MHz areas upgraded. I haven't been following the upgrades of the areas but if there is an area that is still 550 MHz, I'd like to know.


I don't have the ear of Comcast like I use to, due to some medical problems I've had, but I have emailed Mr. J. to see if he can shed any light on why so many areas are not, at this time, getting these new channels. I do have an idea of the hold up but that would just be just my idea and I hate to spread rumors and such and I'm still under NDA. So until I hear from Mr J. I'll just leave it at that. As soon as I get a response I'll be back and post it here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15114741
> 
> 
> I'm a "860er", so I was spoiled before. I always wondered how you "550" guys could tolerate Comcast charging you the same as the folks who had several more HD channels. Now I'm in that boat. But it was never a 15-channel disparity, was it? As before, I will be one of the first to work with the local media on this as needed......



Actually, it was more. For the longest time, well until the upgrade was finished several months ago, we only had 11 HD channels, including locals, and 3 of those 11 were premium channels(HBO,etc). Some areas had 1 or 2 less even. This was while many of you had 30+ plus HD channels. And yes, there was no real difference in the rates we paid compared to what you folks paid.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15115451
> 
> 
> God, this is Deja Vu all over again.



It is, I'm even seeing some of the exact wording we used in the past to complain about lack of channels.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15115511
> 
> 
> It is, I'm even seeing some of the exact wording we used in the past to complain about lack of channels.



That's because I read all your posts and remember how unfair it seemed to you guys.

Now I get to feel the pain myself!


----------



## MikeSM

I just talked with a friend of mine in Comcast, and while he didn't give me the low down on what's going on, he told me that they wern't deploying any SDV in the Bay Area. So my main theory explaining this is shot...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15115744
> 
> 
> That's because I read all your posts and remember how unfair it seemed to you guys.
> 
> Now I get to feel the pain myself!



Yup, it really did/does seem a bit unfair, but, this is business, I'm sure Comcast knows what they're doing(we hope







).


----------



## mds54

I still don't understand why we can't get a couple of those new HD channels....


----------



## rsra13

I'm actually reading post 1-2 years ago and just doing copy pastes here


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15115451
> 
> 
> God, this is Deja Vu all over again.



Only if you are still with Comcast










I wanna both laugh and cry about it from the outside...Anyway, I keep watching only because a small part of me would be intrested in coming back if comcast every became a technology leader in the market (vs a laggard)


That part of me is the one that knows how hard Dave works to make it is as good of experience as possible for customers that one person can stuck inside a big ugly beast


----------



## ldivinag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15109115
> 
> 
> Steady paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to CES?



so you're a comcast lackey eh????










seriously though, i'm planning for my 19th+ CES in 2 months...











btw, what's the latest comcast box? i just figured out my 5+ year old moto 6412's hard drive is FUBAR. i checked the diagnostic screen and out of 120 GB, i'm using 10 GB and only 45GB free... ok...


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/15118815
> 
> 
> so you're a comcast lackey eh????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though, i'm planning for my 19th+ CES in 2 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what's the latest comcast box? i just figured out my 5+ year old moto 6412's hard drive is FUBAR. i checked the diagnostic screen and out of 120 GB, i'm using 10 GB and only 45GB free... ok...



Answer to the box question depends on your system - the 6412 has been eclipsed first by the DCT3416 and then the DCH3416. Those two are All Digital Simulcast boxes only - a couple of areas are not ADS such as Santa Cruz and maybe Half Moon Bay and are 6412 only areas.


Coming later is the Moto DCX.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15119676
> 
> 
> Answer to the box question depends on your system - the 6412 has been eclipsed first by the DCT3416 and then the *DCH3416*.



I have the DCH3416 which has a strange problem. If I use fast forward on a HD NBC recording, it will FF for a short time and then it skips to the end of the recording. I've never had this problem with other HD sources.


Do you or anyone else have any information about this problem? We are now on our second DCH3416. Using the "page up" key for five minute skips forward seems to work fine.


The Wikipedia "DCH3416 etc." manual has a proceedure for converting an unused key on the remote to a "thirty second" skip key, but our remote doesn't seem to accept entering a new code for a key. I may be doing something wrong, but the Wikipedia instructions aren't difficult to follow.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15119676
> 
> 
> Answer to the box question depends on your system - the 6412 has been eclipsed first by the DCT3416 and then the DCH3416. Those two are All Digital Simulcast boxes only - a couple of areas are not ADS such as Santa Cruz and maybe Half Moon Bay and are 6412 only areas.
> 
> 
> Coming later is the Moto DCX.



Ah, you guys are actually getting serious about deploying the DCX3200's the SF Bay Area? It would make sense especially since you have 1 Ghz plant out there, and the MPEG4 in the box might make a nice transition path since you could put mpeg4 encoded video north of the 860 Mhz dividing line that the old boxes can't cross.


Too bad it has that same 1980's GUI that is shared with the DCT2000. Maybe the DCX will have smoothed fonts at least. 


But I didn't think the managers in this market ever wanted to be in the 1st wave of any new technology deployment?


----------



## ldivinag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15119676
> 
> 
> Answer to the box question depends on your system - the 6412 has been eclipsed first by the DCT3416 and then the DCH3416. Those two are All Digital Simulcast boxes only - a couple of areas are not ADS such as Santa Cruz and maybe Half Moon Bay and are 6412 only areas.
> 
> 
> Coming later is the Moto DCX.



wow... 5 years later and all they can do is a 40gb upgrade?!?


sigh...


i'm in fremont, so it's one of the newer area.


----------



## walk

I'm about a click away from ordering DirecTV.


Really it just comes down to price. I figured I would save almost $400 in the first year, with the 12 month promo prices, and that includes spending $16/mo for basic cable (either that or pay their ******** no-bundle fee - I'm keeping Comcast HSI). Oh that also includes buying a 2nd HD box for $100 (the HD-DVR is free).


Then after the first year promo prices are up I'll still be saving $15-20 a month (assuming cable prices don't increase... *waits for laughter to die down*) and of course all that for more HD channels, better quality on many (the last advantage cable had) and much better equipment, like a DVR that doesn't take dump and have to be unplugged from the wall every couple of weeks.


----------



## stretch437

stupid question, but is there a way a person could just *buy* a DCX3400 and ask comcast to "activate" it even thought they aren't rolling out their *own* 3400's yet?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/15122103
> 
> 
> I have the DCH3416 which has a strange problem. If I use fast forward on a HD NBC recording, it will FF for a short time and then it skips to the end of the recording. I've never had this problem with other HD sources.
> 
> 
> Do you or anyone else have any information about this problem? We are now on our second DCH3416. Using the "page up" key for five minute skips forward seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> The Wikipedia "DCH3416 etc." manual has a proceedure for converting an unused key on the remote to a "thirty second" skip key, but our remote doesn't seem to accept entering a new code for a key. I may be doing something wrong, but the Wikipedia instructions aren't difficult to follow.



This seems to be known problem with the 3416s that started after the A25 update. I have it on my 3416 as do many others.


----------



## MKANET

Even through its illegal for them to deny you to activate consumer-owned equipment, they will no doubt deny provisioning of your box. Everyone I know that thats tried this with Comcast has failed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15123116
> 
> 
> stupid question, but is there a way a person could just *buy* a DCX3400 and ask comcast to "activate" it even thought they aren't rolling out their *own* 3400's yet?


----------



## oldskoolboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/15118815
> 
> 
> so you're a comcast lackey eh????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though, i'm planning for my 19th+ CES in 2 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what's the latest comcast box? i just figured out my 5+ year old moto 6412's hard drive is FUBAR. i checked the diagnostic screen and out of 120 GB, i'm using 10 GB and only 45GB free... ok...



Same guy from FJForum?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15123116
> 
> 
> stupid question, but is there a way a person could just *buy* a DCX3400 and ask comcast to "activate" it even thought they aren't rolling out their *own* 3400's yet?



No. The only customer owned box they provision is a DCP501. The SF Bay team knows how to do that, and I personally have done it twice with no problem.


Now, since no operator as far as I know has rolled out a DCX3416 yet, you might be able to get them to provision it, since the logic behind denying such is that almost all the STB's people try this with are "stolen" boxes that were never returned to the MSO when service was shut off. So since the DCX hasn't been deployed, then they can't make that argument.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/15122289
> 
> 
> wow... 5 years later and all they can do is a 40gb upgrade?!?
> 
> 
> sigh...
> 
> 
> i'm in fremont, so it's one of the newer area.



IMHO (opinions are like ....) I side with the industry that maintains that DVRs are for time-shifting and not archiving programming. If you could hang a couple of terabytes off the back and record everything you ever wanted - why would you buy more subscription programming?


Or the movie moguls that would rather you went out and bought DVDs to keep forever have a part in it.


Did I hear that some other company's DVRs delete recordings after some provider mandated expiration date?


----------



## Keenan

That, and I think the way Comcast pushes their VOD feature indicates they'd rather you use that than archive recordings.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15125059
> 
> 
> IMHO (opinions are like ....) I side with the industry that maintains that DVRs are for time-shifting and not archiving programming.



I've got no problem with that, but 20 hours of time-shifted football games doesn't go very far.


----------



## htwaits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/15123198
> 
> 
> This seems to be known problem with the 3416s that started after the A25 update. I have it on my 3416 as do many others.



That's consistant with my experience. Maybe the same firmware messed up the ability to add commands to the remote. Any ideas on that problem, or why it would only effect NBC?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15125059
> 
> 
> IMHO (opinions are like ....) I side with the industry that maintains that DVRs are for time-shifting and not archiving programming. If you could hang a couple of terabytes off the back and record everything you ever wanted - why would you buy more subscription programming?
> 
> 
> Or the movie moguls that would rather you went out and bought DVDs to keep forever have a part in it.
> 
> 
> Did I hear that some other company's DVRs delete recordings after some provider mandated expiration date?



Yeah, how dare we ask for control over content that we have purchased.


Let's be honest, if the TV and movie industries had their way all TVs would have a coin slot and you'd have to pay for every show you watched, with no way to record anything or even switch the channel during commercials.


Then when your time ran out the TV would automatically switch to infor-mercials and you wouldn't be able to turn it off, ever. It would be like 1984, huge screens everywhere selling us soap and prescription drugs 24/7.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htwaits* /forum/post/15125203
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with that, but 20 hours of time-shifted football games doesn't go very far.



My recollection is that 160g was the maximum a DCT's platform would take.


The DCX breaks the 160g barrier. There is a 250g option. Hope someone's thinking about the whole-house MOCA thing and specifies the 250g to support such a feature.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15125059
> 
> 
> IMHO (opinions are like ....) I side with the industry that maintains that DVRs are for time-shifting and not archiving programming. If you could hang a couple of terabytes off the back and record everything you ever wanted - why would you buy more subscription programming?



Sometimes I time-shift for many many months. That's why I have two 1TB TiVos just for 5 local HD channels ..... and limited basic is all I need.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15125775
> 
> 
> My recollection is that 160g was the maximum a DCT's platform would take.
> 
> 
> The DCX breaks the 160g barrier. There is a 250g option. Hope someone's thinking about the whole-house MOCA thing and specifies the 250g to support such a feature.



No, I don't think so... I'm pretty sure Star Choice users have been successful in swapping in larger HDDs on the DCT DVR model they use. I'd have to hunt down the thread, but it was something I had considered doing myself at one time.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15125059
> 
> 
> IMHO (opinions are like ....) I side with the industry that maintains that DVRs are for time-shifting and not archiving programming. If you could hang a couple of terabytes off the back and record everything you ever wanted - why would you buy more subscription programming?
> 
> 
> Or the movie moguls that would rather you went out and bought DVDs to keep forever have a part in it.
> 
> 
> Did I hear that some other company's DVRs delete recordings after some provider mandated expiration date?



Well, that might make some sense if the programs were archived on VOD for a long time, but they aren't. For example, one of my favorite programs is Dogfights. My SageTV based DVR system records all the hi-def episodes, and I can watch them at any time during the year (even transcodes them so I can watch them on an ipod, etc..). Aside from placeshifting, Comcast VOD does not allow me to view the whole season, maybe only 3-4 episodes. That just isn't the same. Plus for some HD programs, Comcast charges you to watch episodes you missed.


This is even more true for kids programming. My daughter loves Dora, so right now we have 160 episodes stored and she can pick anyone she wants any time. There are a max of about 7 available via VOD. It's not a substitute.


And Comcast VOD isn't implemented very well - have you tried to skip around quickly in a program? The remote control for VOD is very sluggish compared to watching a program stored on disk.


As for substitution, I have only added tiers since I installed my SageTV system, not turned any off. Here's the problem as I see it. You and the programmers want people to pay the regular programming fees for just watching LiveTV, and then charge them extra for watching stuff that isn't live, charge them for old seasons of episodes that are sold via DVD, and charge them again for old episodes to view on your iPod, and charge them again if another family member has a windows style phone.


That is just plain unreasonable. If you want to move to an ala carte model for programming via VOD, fine, but don't expect people to pay for linear channel subscriptions any more. If you want people to keep paying for bundled channels in the subscription model, fine, but don't expect to charge people for watching a show in HD that they could have recorded locally via their subscription.


Consumers have been trained about what they can and can't do from the old analog days, and will not put up with being charged for every different viewing in the digital realm. That just won't cut it.


If Comcast just offers tiny storage on their STB's, people will buy Tivo's and SageTV system and the rest, and they won't put up with the 80's style UI either. If Comcast won't let that happen, then people will just move to DirecTV which is happy to let them store all they want since they don't have the option of a 2-way VOD system to offer.


I actually like Comcast service a lot, but that doesn't entitle you guys to try and pull all of the cookies out of the cookie jar at once - the hand can't fit through the opening.


----------



## MKANET

Anyone in the East Bay get any hassle provisioning DCP501 boxes? My old leased 5100s have reached the end of their life and willl buy a couple of DCP501 if I know they are starting to get more and more DCP501's provisioned and know how to do it.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15131823
> 
> 
> Anyone in the East Bay get any hassle provisioning DCP501 boxes? My old leased 5100s have reached the end of their life and willl buy a couple of DCP501 if I know they are starting to get more and more DCP501's provisioned and know how to do it.



Barovelli can make sure they do a good job for you...


----------



## MKANET

Barovelli who? Whats the quickest hassle free way to get this to happen for "North Bay" Customers? If this is a sure bet, I'll order two of these boxes right now... Could you PM me with the details?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15133288
> 
> 
> Barovelli can make sure they do a good job for you...


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15133309
> 
> 
> Barovelli who?



Try reading this thread once in a while instead of just posting questions to it.










Barovelli is our "deep throat" who risks his "steady paycheck" regularly by setting our rumor mill straight.


----------



## mrjam7

so how wouls i fin out what system my area uses ? how would i know if its a 750 or a 1ghz? i live in epa...just incase someone knows


----------



## chewsy

I am new to the forum so sorry if this has been asked before. Can someone tell me if the Comcast system in Saratoga has been upgraded yet (or how I can tell if my area has been upgraded)?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chewsy* /forum/post/15137661
> 
> 
> I am new to the forum so sorry if this has been asked before. Can someone tell me if the Comcast system in Saratoga has been upgraded yet (or how I can tell if my area has been upgraded)?



Saratoga has been upgraded and is running at comcast's highest level (1Ghz)


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjam7* /forum/post/15134204
> 
> 
> so how wouls i fin out what system my area uses ? how would i know if its a 750 or a 1ghz? i live in epa...just incase someone knows



Unless it was upgraded within the past year, it's not a 1-GHz system. I know of no easy way to check without using equipment that you're not likely to have handy.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrjam7* /forum/post/15134204
> 
> 
> so how wouls i fin out what system my area uses ? how would i know if its a 750 or a 1ghz? i live in epa...just incase someone knows



Someone had posted previously about using the frequency of a channel to determine here . I'm not sure which channel exactly to look at, maybe find the one with the greatest frequency and that will be the approximate limit of your area?


----------



## TPeterson

hiker--


That's not a good test. E.g., on my 860-MHz (at least) cable there are currently no signals above 750 MHz.


EDIT: Oops, my bad. I misremembered the upper channel limit for 750 MHz (rf 116). My cable feed has signals up to rf 122 (~786 MHz), so looking at your channel freqs. may be a fairly good diagnostic of whether or not you're on a 750 MHz feed after all.


----------



## Keenan

There's a section at the FCC site that gives information on each system, but as I recall, the systems are named too generically to know exactly which one's they are. I believe the data does show the system capacity, but again, it may not have been updated recently. So essentially, not a lot of help.


----------



## raghu1111

I think some of the new HD channels will appear in many places. I am in San Jose and my analog 75 is already removed. My tivo says both 75 and 77 are removed. I haven't checked 77. With Mojo gone, that is space for 7 HD channels.


----------



## Ace of Space

I'm in South San Jose, 95123, and the new channels are showing on my onscreen guide now. They aren't coming in yet, but they are in the guide. I saw all the new channels listed except the Travel Channel. I though San Jose wasn't getting the new HD channels? Maybe part of San Jose hasn't been upgraded yet and that's the area that's not getting them.


----------



## jamestheguy

just lost 2.1 (KTVU HD) + 5.1 (KPIX HD) in San Jose



what's going on ?


----------



## Dragunov1

In Sunnyvale I see that the powerboost on the upload hits between 5-6mbps upload. Before the node was capped at 3mbps. Maybe we will see those new speeds before the new year (and docsis 3.0).


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/15143832
> 
> 
> I'm in South San Jose, 95123, and the new channels are showing on my onscreen guide now. They aren't coming in yet, but they are in the guide. I saw all the new channels listed except the Travel Channel. I though San Jose wasn't getting the new HD channels? Maybe part of San Jose hasn't been upgraded yet and that's the area that's not getting them.



Do you know if you're 750 or 860 MHz?


----------



## Ace of Space

I have a DCH3200 converter box. Does that mean I'm in an 860mhz area? How can I tell?


----------



## canyontrip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamestheguy* /forum/post/15143846
> 
> 
> just lost 2.1 (KTVU HD) + 5.1 (KPIX HD) in San Jose
> 
> 
> 
> what's going on ?



Yes, i lost these hd channels today as well. I am in west san jose.

No idea what's going on.


Edit: found kpix-5 hd on 78-1.


----------



## rxp19

Got a few new HD channels showing up in the guide... but no content coming in yet.


Speed, Bravo, FX, QVC, Hallmark?, something on 753, Fox News, Fox Business news, CNBC, Cartoon Network, and Encore.


-In Hayward.


----------



## jlee301

My guess is that the new channels won't go active until tomorrow...so midnight maybe.


----------



## juancmjr

Same here. Speed, Bravo, FX, QVC







, Hallmark, 753







, Toon, Encore, Fox News and Fox Business, CNBC. They say Not Authorized as I check. Hopefully we'll get them tomorrow. One thing though, no Spike? Or will that be 753?


----------



## NeoChaos

Yeah, I just noticed all the new HD channels here in San Jose as well. Not active right now, but I can flip to them and they're showing up on the guide. Here's hoping they're ready to go in the next 24 hours.


----------



## AndyN

I'm in Fremont and also have the channels show up on the guide and noting that it will be available later. I thought only certain areas were getting the new channels and Fremont was not one of them. Hope we actually get the channels and it's not just there to taunt us.


----------



## Dospac

They're in my guide in San Jose 95112 but not active yet. We'll see tomorrow evening. I'm happy again, almost..


----------



## nikeykid

tivoHD picking up a ton of new channels in palo alto. of course i can't tune to any yet. i'm excited!


----------



## jlee301

The new HD channels are active in Union City. Still wonder what happened to TravelHD.


----------



## nikeykid

i believe all channels are promised up and running in pa. kinda neat to see so many news and business news channels in HD (well at least the graphics package are)


----------



## mazman49

Any word on why the remainder of the Bay Area did not get the new channels? Will they be available in the near future?


----------



## rxp19

Here's the new HD lineup as of 11/25/08 (Hayward)


700 HDOD - HD on Demand

701 HDOD2 - Free HD on Demand Movies

702 KTVUD - FOX HD

703 DKNTV - NBC HD

704 KROND - My KRON (My Network TV) HD

705 KPIXD - CBS HD

706 KICUD - Tv36 HD

707 KGOHD - ABC HD

709 KQEDH - PBS HD

712 KBCWD - CW HD

720 CSNHD - Comcast SportsNet HD

722 VS/GLF - Versus/Golf HD

724 ESPND - ESPN HD

725 ES2HD - ESPN2 HD

730 NFLHD - NFL Network HD

731 SPDHD - Speed Network HD

733 BRVOD - Bravo HD

734 A&EHD - A&E HD

735 TBSHD - TBS HD

736 SFHD - SCIFI HD

737 TNTHD - TNT HD

738 USAHD - USA HD

739 UDH - Universal HD

740 MOJHD - MOJO HD

741 FXHD - FX HD

743 PLDHD - Palladia HD (MTV, VH1, CMT)

745 QVCHD - QVC HD

746 HGTVD - HGTV HD

747 FOODHD - Food Network HD

749 HALLD - Hallmark HD

750 DSCHD - Discovery HD

751 APHD - Animal Planet HD

752 TLCHD - The Learning Channel HD

753 EHD - E! HD

754 HDT - Discovery HD Theater

756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD

757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD

758 HISTD - History HD

759 CNNHD - CNN HD

760 FNCHD - Fox News HD

761 FBNHD - Fox Business News

762 CNBCHD - CNBC HD

769 AMCHD - AMC HD

764 FAMHD - ABC Family HD

765 DISHD - Disney HD

766 TOOND - Cartoon Network HD

770 HBOHD - HBO HD

775 ENC1H - Encore HD

780 SZ1Hw - Starz HD

785 SHOHD - Showtime HD

792 MXHDW - Cinemax HD


----------



## fender4645

Got the new channels on my 3416 but not on my S3. I can tune manually on my S3 so it's a guide issue. I'll give it a couple of days and ping Tivo if nothing shows up.


Update: getting pretty bad pixelation on FXHD. Not a good start...


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyN* /forum/post/15145543
> 
> 
> I'm in Fremont and also have the channels show up on the guide and noting that it will be available later. I thought only certain areas were getting the new channels and Fremont was not one of them. Hope we actually get the channels and it's not just there to taunt us.



When I first tried this morning (in Fremont), for most of the new channels, the TiVo was listing the channel's call sign, and said it was waiting for a signal. Now, if I attempt to manually switch the TiVo to any of the new channels, I get a generic "To be announced" message in the status bar and no call sign, which looks about the same as any other unassigned channel number.


----------



## garypen

I get all of those channels in North SJ, plus 749 - Hallmark HD.


However, I sub to Digital Starter, so I am not authorized to receive , NFL, Sci, NG, or the new Fox Biz. (I also don't sub to any premiums.)


But, I get all of the others, which definitely makes Comcast much less of a ripoff than it was yesterday.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/15147623
> 
> 
> Here's the new HD lineup as of 11/25/08 (Hayward)
> 
> 
> 700 HDOD - HD on Demand
> 
> 701 HDOD2 - Free HD on Demand Movies
> 
> 702 KTVUD - FOX HD
> 
> 703 DKNTV - NBC HD
> 
> 704 KROND - My KRON (My Network TV) HD
> 
> 705 KPIXD - CBS HD
> 
> 706 KICUD - Tv36 HD
> 
> 707 KGOHD - ABC HD
> 
> 709 KQEDH - PBS HD
> 
> 712 KBCWD - CW HD
> 
> 720 CSNHD - Comcast SportsNet HD
> 
> 722 VS/GLF - Versus/Golf HD
> 
> 724 ESPND - ESPN HD
> 
> 725 ES2HD - ESPN2 HD
> 
> 730 NFLHD - NFL Network HD
> 
> 731 SPDHD - Speed Network HD
> 
> 733 BRVOD - Bravo HD
> 
> 734 A&EHD - A&E HD
> 
> 735 TBSHD - TBS HD
> 
> 736 SFHD - SCIFI HD
> 
> 737 TNTHD - TNT HD
> 
> 738 USAHD - USA HD
> 
> 739 UDH - Universal HD
> 
> 740 MOJHD - MOJO HD
> 
> 741 FXHD - FX HD
> 
> 743 PLDHD - Palladia HD (MTV, VH1, CMT)
> 
> 745 QVCHD - QVC HD
> 
> 746 HGTVD - HGTV HD
> 
> 747 FOODHD - Food Network HD
> 
> 750 DSCHD - Discovery HD
> 
> 751 APHD - Animal Planet HD
> 
> 752 TLCHD - The Learning Channel HD
> 
> 753 EHD - E! HD
> 
> 754 HDT - Discovery HD Theater
> 
> 756 SCIHD - Discovery Science HD
> 
> 757 NGCHD - National Geographic HD
> 
> 758 HISTD - History HD
> 
> 759 CNNHD - CNN HD
> 
> 760 FNCHD - Fox News HD
> 
> 761 FBNHD - Fox Business News
> 
> 762 CNBCHD - CNBC HD
> 
> 769 AMCHD - AMC HD
> 
> 764 FAMHD - ABC Family HD
> 
> 765 DISHD - Disney HD
> 
> 766 TOOND - Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 770 HBOHD - HBO HD
> 
> 775 ENC1H - Encore HD
> 
> 780 SZ1Hw - Starz HD
> 
> 785 SHOHD - Showtime HD
> 
> 792 MXHDW - Cinemax HD


----------



## mds54

Got 'em all showing up in South San Jose too.....

I guess the press release was erroneous, but in our favor for a change!

(I noticed that the new Encore-HD feed was East Coast though)


----------



## vg_1

Ouch!!! Had all those new channels show up in TV Guide last night and up until an hour ago (of course with the usual channel will be available shortly message when tried to tune to any of these)... Something must have happened - now TV Guide has resorted back to its old content... no more new HD channels... This is Fremont area. Anyone else notice this reset/rollback ?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15147685
> 
> 
> Got the new channels on my 3416 but not on my S3. I can tune manually on my S3 so it's a guide issue. I'll give it a couple of days and ping Tivo if nothing shows up.
> 
> 
> Update: getting pretty bad pixelation on FXHD. Not a good start...



Same new channel lineup ( that was posted by rxp19 ) here in the Milpitas area. My TivoHD gets the channels also but the guide hasn't been updated to reflect the changes. This seems to be typical for Tivo and their slowness at updating their guide when the channel lineups change.


As far as FXHD goes, it seems to be rock solid here but then again I only watched for about 15 min. then went back to something worth watching ( sorry but FXHD just doesn't seem to offer much programing that would be of interest to me ). As a matter of fact most of these new channels will have very little programing that will interest me but I'm sure alot of people will find this addition to their liking and for those of you that like to do comparisons by counting channels will be tickled pink, the gap is closing in on the SatCo's







.


As for me, I'd prefer better HD programing from the networks. More channels does not mean more or better programing just more channels, but that's got to come from them and there's not much that Comcast can do about that except provide to us what is produced by the program providers.


All in all this addition of channels is nice, it's always nice to have more to choose from, but from all of these new channels I probably won't watch more than a couple of them at most and I too would of liked to have seen the Travel Channel HD added but then again you can't please everyone. Hopefully it will be added in a later roll out.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

FXHD seems to have gotten better since I last checked it. I think I'll record tonight's The Shield series finally on both HD and SD channels...just in case.


----------



## Persil

So, what happens in February when the OTA analog goes away? Supposedly this does not result in a change for cable customers. But, presumably for now it is the OTA analog/SD feed that drives the cable analog channels and is digitized to create the parallel ADS feeds. Will the TV stations continue to supply an SD feed to the cable company? Or, will the analog and ADS channels have to be synthesized at Comcast by downconverting the HD broadcasts?


Similarly, how much longer will non-local channels, e.g. CNN continue to create parallel SD and HD content? At some point I imagine they would want to drop the expense of separate feeds.


I would expect that the cable company moves fairly swiftly towards eliminating the analog band, forcing customers into either digital TVs or set top boxes. But, is this not also a short-term solution? At some point it becomes more cost-effective to do the downconversion to SD in the set top box (for the dwindling number of non-HD TVs), and re-claim the redundant ADS channels as well.


I suppose the final phase is when broadcasters stop worrying about creating a "4:3 safe" signal, and the newscasters get to sit nearer the edges of the screen


----------



## fender4645

FYI for Tivo owners, Tivo just launched a beta of their mobile site. Allows you to search and schedule shows from your phone's web browser. http://m.tivo.com


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/15149575
> 
> 
> So, what happens in February when the OTA analog goes away? Supposedly this does not result in a change for cable customers. But, presumably for now it is the OTA analog/SD feed that drives the cable analog channels and is digitized to create the parallel ADS feeds. Will the TV stations continue to supply an SD feed to the cable company? Or, will the analog and ADS channels have to be synthesized at Comcast by downconverting the HD broadcasts?
> 
> 
> Similarly, how much longer will non-local channels, e.g. CNN continue to create parallel SD and HD content? At some point I imagine they would want to drop the expense of separate feeds.
> 
> 
> I would expect that the cable company moves fairly swiftly towards eliminating the analog band, forcing customers into either digital TVs or set top boxes. But, is this not also a short-term solution? At some point it becomes more cost-effective to do the downconversion to SD in the set top box (for the dwindling number of non-HD TVs), and re-claim the redundant ADS channels as well.
> 
> 
> I suppose the final phase is when broadcasters stop worrying about creating a "4:3 safe" signal, and the newscasters get to sit nearer the edges of the screen



Comcast does not receive the current analog SD channels from local broadcasters over the air. Most local channels feed Comcast by fiber optics. In the bay area, there is fiber to Sutro Tower and Comcast picks up many of them there. Some of them may have been analog over fiber (which is a weird concept to me) and the transmission methods may be changing (like SD downconversion from HD programming) but in any case they are totally independent of the analog broadcast shutdown in February.


I think Comcast going all-digital is a good idea but I understand why they are hesitant to do it. No matter how many flyers they mail to customers telling them about this kind of change, many people will be mad and confused anyway.


- Mike


----------



## wunderhund

Even with the Digital Starter package, I was seeing all the new channels early this morning, including Encore. Though my dad, who also has the starter package, said that Fox Business went to "unauthorized" around 10:30am. Won't be able to confirm till I get home.


Read that Travel HD was to be a part of the upgrade, but it's a no-show. Would gladly trade E! HD for Travel HD.


Anyone recently tried to get a multi-month discount on Digital Preferred from a CSR? Last time I tried, they wouldn't budge -- just trying to give Comcast as little $ as possible. Digital Preferred not worth the extra $15/month for me.


Enjoy the new channels. Cheers.


----------



## boston_SF

I checked for the new channels this morning in Alameda - nothing. Any ideas when we should expect new HD channels? Thanks.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vg_1* /forum/post/15148828
> 
> 
> Ouch!!! Had all those new channels show up in TV Guide last night and up until an hour ago (of course with the usual channel will be available shortly message when tried to tune to any of these)... Something must have happened - now TV Guide has resorted back to its old content... no more new HD channels... This is Fremont area. Anyone else notice this reset/rollback ?



You mean this was all a tease???


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15148412
> 
> 
> When I first tried this morning (in Fremont), for most of the new channels, the TiVo was listing the channel's call sign, and said it was waiting for a signal. Now, if I attempt to manually switch the TiVo to any of the new channels, I get a generic "To be announced" message in the status bar and no call sign, which looks about the same as any other unassigned channel number.



So is it official that we're being screwed in Fremont?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15149783
> 
> 
> Comcast does not receive the current analog SD channels from local broadcasters over the air. Most local channels feed Comcast by fiber optics. In the bay area, there is fiber to Sutro Tower and Comcast picks up many of them there. Some of them may have been analog over fiber (which is a weird concept to me) and the transmission methods may be changing (like SD downconversion from HD programming) but in any case they are totally independent of the analog broadcast shutdown in February.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast going all-digital is a good idea but I understand why they are hesitant to do it. No matter how many flyers they mail to customers telling them about this kind of change, many people will be mad and confused anyway.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Comcast is not going all digital, for now. The last official word from Comcast was that the basic tier would remain analog for now and that the extended basic and above would be digital. IMHO, I believe that Comcast should drop all analog, just like everyone else has, and be done with it. Free up some bandwidth so more channels can be add in ALL the areas and not have to worry whether or not your area has the bandwidth for new channels. Does this sound familiar to anyone ( 550 MHz areas all over again







) ??


In time this will occur and they will eventually drop all analog and go all digital, just not soon enough for some of us










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyN* /forum/post/15150033
> 
> 
> So is it official that we're being screwed in Fremont?



I'm waiting for an answer from Mr. J. on the official word on this and as soon as I get the OK to post I will.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15150039
> 
> 
> IMHO, I believe that Comcast should drop all analog, just like everyone else has, and be done with it. Free up some bandwidth so more channels can be add in ALL the areas and not have to worry whether or not your area has the bandwidth for new channels. Does this sound familiar to anyone ( 550 MHz areas all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ??
> 
> 
> In time this will occur and they will eventually drop all analog and go all digital, just not soon enough for some of us



Agreed Mike. When I look at the rapidly expanding HD channel lineup for Chicago and especially Boston, I can only feel ill. Getting multiples of the Premium stations is a big plus and goes a long way towards making the cost of the Digital Premier package seem more reasonable. It also provides a more viable comparison to Direct's HD offerings. I hope that Comcast realizes that, if after 2/09, we see little progress in the addition of HD channels, it won't exactly be a big incentive to stay and continue to pay top prices for a Premium channel selection that is still SD-loaded.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The new channels are on here in Martinez. I get the ones that are on the Digital Starter package and the others are listed but unauthorized or subscription in the case of Encore HD. Some programming was actually HD.


----------



## juancmjr

A few new channels on up here in Santa Rosa. Just checked and I have Bravo, FX, QVC







, E!, Fox News, CNBC and Cartoon. No Speed, Hallmark, Fox Business. Not that I need those anyway. Still would have liked Travel or Spike.


----------



## UAL_Kingpin

No new HD channels here in South San Francisco


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Channels seem to be up in Menlo Park. Just checked Cartoon and FX from my slingbox at work.


----------



## wanderance

Nothing in Redwood Shores...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim335* /forum/post/15152995
> 
> 
> Looking through the last few pages of post, I may see the answer to this question - but will ask anyway.
> 
> 
> I am in South San Jose and run my cable directly into the back of my HD TV. Until last night I was getting all the network channels (FOX, PBS, CBS, NBC, etc) in HD. However, FOX and KPIX no longer are coming in. With the new channel lineup, it looks like a HD box is going to be required.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else set up in the same configuration and experiencing the same thing?



Do a rescan of your Tv, they might have moved the channel frequencies in your area and a rescan should find the channels but they will not be at the frequency numbers that you might think. Fox may not be at 2-1 but at 54-1, that's just an possible example and not based on fact of the actual frequency. Hope that helps







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jim335

Thanks Mikef5 - I had tried that - and was still expecting them on 2-1 and 5-1. With the wife breathing down my neck (and her in control of the remote) I didn't get to channel surf looking for them. However, I did read some previous posts a little closer and saw that someone found KPIX on 78-1...I found KTVU was found on 78-2


I had contacted Comcast about the change and they said I was getting the HD cahnnels from over the air. I informed them I was on cable, hence the call, and didn't have an antenna....their only advice was that I couldn't be getting these HD cahannels without a box and that I should get one.


As an odd side note - at the same time my channel 50 (TLC) went out...when on the phone with Comcast it mysteriously came back on


To make it easier for those scanning threads -


KTVU = 78-1

KPIX = 78-2


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim335* /forum/post/15153250
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5 - I had tried that - and was still expecting them on 2-1 and 5-1. With the wife breathing down my neck (and her in control of the remote) I didn't get to channel surf looking for them. However, I did read some previous posts a little closer and saw that someone found KPIX on 78-1...I found KTVU was found on 78-2
> 
> 
> I had contacted Comcast about the change and they said I was getting the HD cahnnels from over the air. I informed them I was on cable, hence the call, and didn't have an antenna....their only advice was that I couldn't be getting these HD cahannels without a box and that I should get one.
> 
> 
> As an odd side note - at the same time my channel 50 (TLC) went out...when on the phone with Comcast it mysteriously came back on
> 
> 
> To make it easier for those scanning threads -
> 
> 
> KTVU = 78-1
> 
> KPIX = 78-2



What's probably happening is that the PSIP data is being stripped from the data stream ( channels ) that Comcast is sending to you so you are seeing the actual frequency of the channel. Also, the CSR is wrong about receiving the local HD channels, you do not need a box for those channels. They are not encrypted and are required to be sent that way. Once things settle down they will probably correct this and the channels will shift back to where they were.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15150175
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer from Mr. J. on the official word on this and as soon as I get the OK to post I will.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mikef5,


I rarely post in this thread but whenever I'm here you're always a wealth of info. Thanks for your participation.


----------



## oneangrymartian

Nothing new showing here in Berkeley.

Anybody know when to expect the additions?


----------



## Cal1981

The new HD channels kicked in sometime yesterday morning in Vallejo. How about QVC in stunning HD? What a great addition to the lineup! It will, no doubt, now be touted in one of Comcast's "we have more HD programming than satellite" ads.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

All the new channels seem to be active on my Tivo S3. However, the guide hasn't been updated yet, only Cartoon Network is recognized. Anyone know when the update will happen? I want to move my Clone Wars recording to HD.


----------



## djjstew

Mountain View, 94041 - Nothing new here and not showing up on my guide which I expected since my area was on the list.


----------



## MikeSM

For those of you getting the new channels, what frequencies are they at? I am wondering where all that capacity is coming from...


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15155973
> 
> 
> For those of you getting the new channels, what frequencies are they at? I am wondering where all that capacity is coming from...



They have removed 77 and 75. as such I think they had space even before. For many channels, it is not just the frequency space they need to worry about.. contracts with content providers, roll out, etc would be big factors too.


----------



## walk

No new channels in Petaluma.


----------



## WhiteWhiskers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim335* /forum/post/15153250
> 
> 
> To make it easier for those scanning threads -
> 
> 
> KTVU = 78-1
> 
> KPIX = 78-2



I was wondering what was going on. I still subscribe to basic analog cable but tune in the unencrypted digital channels with a Samsung box. Digital channels 2-1 and 5-1 disappeared. I tried rescanning several times, that's worked in the past, but still no KTVU or KPIX. Now I know where to look for them. Hopefully something will reset and things will be back to normal.


There's also a phantom 11-1 and 11-2, not sure what Comcast shows on them. The Samsung tunes in (2) 11-1's and 11-2's. Only the second one for each actually tunes in something, the regular KNTV content and then there's a KNTV weather channel.


Just checked my box. Digital channels KTVU channel 2 is on 78-2 and KPIX channel 5 is on 78-1.


----------



## cgould

Checking on 11/26 in Foster City : new channels seem to be working!

(thought FC was to be excluded?), but I am seeing OK on Tivo (but no guide data):


733 BravoHD

741 FXHD - FX HD

745 QVCHD - QVC HD

746 HGTVD - HGTV HD

753 E!TV HD

766 Cartoon network HD

775 encore HD


I don't get 731 speedHD, but I don't subscribe.


etc. (most of the HD news channels seem to be on also, didn't bother checking in detail.)


The guide says "to be announced" for schedule, and ??? for channel names, except it DOES know Cartoon HD for some reason... hope a good sign Tivo is in middle of updating.



I don't know channels for hallmark or Travel HD yet, Travel would be my biggest preference

OK, found Hallmark on 749, it works...


where is TravelHD? :-(


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/15155746
> 
> 
> All the new channels seem to be active on my Tivo S3. However, the guide hasn't been updated yet, only Cartoon Network is recognized. Anyone know when the update will happen? I want to move my Clone Wars recording to HD.



I just called Tivo and they checked and have no record of any new channel lineups from Tribune Media Services (who supplies the guide data). She put in a request and said it could take up to 5 business days -- I'm hoping it will be quicker.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/15157532
> 
> 
> Checking on 11/26 in Foster City : new channels seem to be working!
> 
> (thought FC was to be excluded?), but I am seeing OK on Tivo (but no guide data):
> 
> 
> 733 BravoHD
> 
> 741 FXHD - FX HD
> 
> 745 QVCHD - QVC HD
> 
> 746 HGTVD - HGTV HD
> 
> 753 E!TV HD
> 
> 766 Cartoon network HD
> 
> 775 encore HD
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the new channels are available in Sunnyvale 94086 as well through TivoHD (no guide data)


I also noticed that the HSI download speed has almost doubled to around 16 Mbps. My modem's config file is sb5101 silver tier.


----------



## hcady

Strange thing here, my Sony dvr tunes KTVU and KPIX ok on chans 2.1 and 5.1 but the Philips plasma can't tune them in now. Tunes in ok on 78.1 and 78.2.


----------



## Dragunov1

Sunnyvale got all the new channels. Now good luck to me watching Hallmark and Encore since they are carried on 849MHz chan with my apartment/wiring being 35+ years old. Anyone know the procedure to update my drop line ? I will try calling Comcast again, not that at least I can show them -- hallmark can't even get a picture, its all pixels.


PS. Not nice, fxhd has east and west feeds - no chance to watch stuff early :\\


----------



## Tom Koegel

The hullabaloo about the new HD channels that don't seem to be in about half the Bay Area will have many of us, no doubt, thinking again about the switch to a satellite provider. While it's hard for me to imagine a DVR crappier than your basic Comcast Motorola box, about an hour of surfing on the web has turned up a fair bit of grumpiness about the DirecTV models. I'd love to hear about how our local users (Keenan?) compare the different available DVRs and service packages. For me, it seems like the option is:


1. Comcast: Fewer HD channels; three-packing and poor video quality on some channels; non three-packing and better video on some channels of interest (e.g, CSN-BA-HD); crappy Motorola DVR.


2. DirecTV: More channels; have to invest in a dish; better PQ on MPEG-4 channels but not as good as a non-three-packed Comcast channel; questionnable DVR; best HD sports packages (e.g, NFL Sunday package, MLB Extra Innings).


3. Dish: Best DVR, not sure about PQ, no HD sports packages.


The HD sports packages are an intriguing thing to me--something that might push me into DirecTV come the spring when Extra Innings starts up again. 90% of my baseball viewing will be the Giants (color me masochistic) but when I want to watch an out of the market game, I'm not going to pay $175/yr to see some crappy low-def feed on Comcast. OnDemand isn't a big deal to me--I've never been impressed by the PQ, and for some stupid reason they don't have HBO-HD available through that mechanism.


----------



## wco81

I didn't have the Comcast DVR because I wasn't willing to upgrade from basic cable.


The Comcast DVR had more limited hard drives and the UI on their regular HD boxes sucked.


Plus they charge more per monthly just for the DVR and you have to subscribe to Digital Silver, which is like $60. Add premiums and it's ridiculous.


----------



## MikeSM

Well, we got all the new channels here in the san mateo county system, and Redwood City too I understand. This was surprising since we were on the list of cities NOT getting them. I wonder if someone just screwed up on listing the cities.


Which cities here can confirm the STB does NOT show any new channels as of today?


----------



## reel_fan

Livermore does not have them.


----------



## millerwill

Does Berkeley have them yet? (I'm out of town now, but will be back in a week.) TIA


----------



## caneschemist

Hi everyone,


New to the forum. I saw someone mention that Foster City had the new HD channels.


I'm in the city of San Mateo, but don't have the channels. Does anyone living here have them? Do you need a specific package to get them?


Thanks


----------



## Tom Koegel

Mill Valley (San Rafael head end, Southern Marin County) does NOT have the new channels.


----------



## jk5598224

I also have the Hallmark Movie Channel on # 749. Anybody else have that? I am having a heck of the time trying to figure out the feed of the time zone.


I wish they would have moved Sundance or the IFC Channel instead, to the new HD lineup. Do we really need 3-4 Business Channels in HD?


I am on the Daly City Feed.


Cheers.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15172380
> 
> 
> Well, we got all the new channels here in the san mateo county system, and Redwood City too I understand. This was surprising since we were on the list of cities NOT getting them. I wonder if someone just screwed up on listing the cities.
> 
> 
> Which cities here can confirm the STB does NOT show any new channels as of today?



Redwood Shores doesn't have the new channels, not sure what system it is on...


----------



## PerkyNot

Hi,


I'm located in Redwood Shores my Headend is in Redwood City. I am not getting the new channels. I called Comcast to ask if I should be getting the new channels. The person told me I qualify to get the new channels. He reset my box twice to see if he force the new channels to no avail. Maybe on the go around when that will be.


John


----------



## walk

No new channels in Petaluma or Fairfax (Marin).


For me the biggest issue is simply cost. The dish is free, or I think that's what the $5/mo "lease fee" is for, you don't have to buy the dish itself. Installation is totally free. One "advanced" tuner box is free (ie, HD-DVR). Extra HD boxes are $99. If you only want 1 HD-DVR box and I think up to 5 more non-HD boxes, there is $0 up-front costs. None.


With the 1 year promo offer ($23/mo) I figure I'll save over $400 in the first year, and that's after buying the $99 extra HD box for upstairs.


The only ***** of it is paying more for comcast internet, though I guess I could shop around for DSL or whatever too.


----------



## wco81

I had basic analog with an HDTV box and high-speed Internet.


I dropped basic analog and now I pay $46.20.


Guess I could save $3 by buying my own modem.


----------



## milt9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15172380
> 
> 
> Well, we got all the new channels here in the san mateo county system, and Redwood City too I understand. This was surprising since we were on the list of cities NOT getting them. I wonder if someone just screwed up on listing the cities.
> 
> 
> Which cities here can confirm the STB does NOT show any new channels as of today?



no new channels in rossmoor (walnut creek)

milt


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15175971
> 
> 
> I had basic analog with an HDTV box and high-speed Internet.
> 
> 
> I dropped basic analog and now I pay $46.20.
> 
> 
> Guess I could save $3 by buying my own modem.



Well you can't get basic analog with a HDTV box any more, you must have been on some grandfathered package. Currently you have to have one of the Digital packages (which start around $56/mo) to get a HDTV box.


If you have NO type of CATV service at all they are supposed to tack on another $14/mo for internet. Consider yourself lucky, either they forgot







, or your old grandfathered package waives that fee or something...


This is how it breaks down for me:

CATV = $113, HSI $43 = $156/mo. ($1872 / year).

DirecTV = $55, HSI $43+$14 = $57 == $112/mo. ($1344 / year)


$1872-1344 = $528 - but $99 for the 2nd DTV HD receiver = *$429 saved in the first year.*


After the first year DTV goes up +$23/mo or $78/mo for DTV, + $57 for HSI = $135/mo = $21/month savings = *$252/year*.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15171553
> 
> 
> The hullabaloo about the new HD channels that don't seem to be in about half the Bay Area will have many of us, no doubt, thinking again about the switch to a satellite provider. While it's hard for me to imagine a DVR crappier than your basic Comcast Motorola box, about an hour of surfing on the web has turned up a fair bit of grumpiness about the DirecTV models. I'd love to hear about how our local users (Keenan?) compare the different available DVRs and service packages. For me, it seems like the option is:
> 
> 
> 1. Comcast: Fewer HD channels; three-packing and poor video quality on some channels; non three-packing and better video on some channels of interest (e.g, CSN-BA-HD); crappy Motorola DVR.
> 
> 
> 2. DirecTV: More channels; have to invest in a dish; better PQ on MPEG-4 channels but not as good as a non-three-packed Comcast channel; questionnable DVR; best HD sports packages (e.g, NFL Sunday package, MLB Extra Innings).
> 
> 
> 3. Dish: Best DVR, not sure about PQ, no HD sports packages.
> 
> 
> The HD sports packages are an intriguing thing to me--something that might push me into DirecTV come the spring when Extra Innings starts up again. 90% of my baseball viewing will be the Giants (color me masochistic) but when I want to watch an out of the market game, I'm not going to pay $175/yr to see some crappy low-def feed on Comcast. OnDemand isn't a big deal to me--I've never been impressed by the PQ, and for some stupid reason they don't have HBO-HD available through that mechanism.



I think most all of this has been hashed over before. You're pretty much on the money with all your points. The D* DVR, while it's not a TiVo, it's miles better than the Comcast Moto box. On a scale of 1-10, with the Moto being a 1 and the TiVo being a 10, I'd rate the D* box around a 7. It's far more versatile than the Moto box and with external drives getting below $100 adding 1TB of storage is a no brainer which is something you can't even do with the Moto at any cost. DirecTV also has a new MRV app they're working on right now which also allows for PC viewing, the first incarnation didn't work so well in my opinion, far too resource intensive.


As far as programming, DirecTV is the clear winner in the HD dept, actually in any dept. When it comes to sports, again, DirecTV is clearly at the top of the heap.


Internet's an issue although there are alternatives. I believe SF is one of the cities where Sonic has rolled out their ADSL2+ service, I think the numbers are like 20mb/s down and 2-3mb/s up, and I think it's around $40 a month, not sure about those figures. As I've mentioned before, I have the 16mb/s service with Comcast and due to the price difference between with or without cable TV service I actually get my cable TV service(including local HD) for "free". During a non-sports subscription month(no ST, MM, MLBEI,etc) my total bill is around $170, but that includes HSI and 4 different tuners for recording at the same time. Plus, with D* many of the "cable" channels have the east coast feed which makes conflict resolution easier.


Also, with the TiVo S3 I use with Comcast I can order Dominos Pizza by just using my remote control, TiVo really is the one true DVR god.










P.S. DirecTV will have a TiVo, or TiVo based DVR late in 2009 which adds a point in the D* plus column.


WRT picture quality, I haven't seen any of the 3-pak Comcast channels so I can't make a comparison, but to be honest, with HD quality generally dropping from all sources, the quality on D* is just fine for me, and in some cases quite stunning. Some of the stuff I've seen I'm not sure how it could be any better unless I was in the same room as the actors while it was being shot. Stargate:Atlantis on SciFi has had some spectacular image quality. I'm beginning to believe that image quality is more about the source now than at anytime in the past, if the quality is there from the creator, you'll get it on your screen, comparing BSG to Stargate is a good example, it's more about the choices made in creating the material than it is about what provider is sending it you.


If you want lots of HD channels and lots of sports, then D* is the only real choice, and the DVR is more than capable, remember that while you see lots of complaints about the DVR, it's usually only those that have problems that do all the posting, those that have no issues at all never post anything. I'm not saying it's prefect, as it's not, but it's never really given me any major issues that I can recall. One good thing(or bad depending on how you look at it) is that DirecTV is constantly working on the DVR software/firmware and have updates quite regularly with a large beta tester community that tests new versions almost every 2-3 weeks. How often does Moto/Comcast push out new fixes/updates to their boxes?


I don't know, if your budget can swing it, keep Comcast while you try out DirecTV for a few weeks/months, you might even decide to keep Comcast for the HSI and a Limited Basic sub as I do, I'm pretty happy with the combination.


Just a few of my dwindling pennies worth of wisdom.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15176126
> 
> 
> Well you can't get basic analog with a HDTV box any more, you must have been on some grandfathered package. Currently you have to have one of the Digital packages (which start around $56/mo) to get a HDTV box.
> 
> 
> If you have NO type of CATV service at all they are supposed to tack on another $14/mo for internet. Consider yourself lucky, either they forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or your old grandfathered package waives that fee or something...
> 
> 
> This is how it breaks down for me:
> 
> CATV = $113, HSI $43 = $156/mo. ($1872 / year).
> 
> DirecTV = $55, HSI $43+$14 = $57 == $112/mo. ($1344 / year)
> 
> 
> $1872-1344 = $528 - but $99 for the 2nd DTV HD receiver = *$429 saved in the first year.*
> 
> 
> After the first year DTV goes up +$23/mo or $78/mo for DTV, + $57 for HSI = $135/mo = $21/month savings = *$252/year*.



Interesting breakdown. It's good you were able to put together the "after first year" price. I've tried to find this on D* website iin the past with no luck. The interesting thing is the first-year difference between the actual cable packages...$113 vs. $55. Which packages (both Comcast and D*) did you use for comparison?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15176126
> 
> 
> Well you can't get basic analog with a HDTV box any more, you must have been on some grandfathered package. Currently you have to have one of the Digital packages (which start around $56/mo) to get a HDTV box.



No, you *DON'T* need a digital package to get a HD box. It's even specified on the price list dated last month.


----------



## walk

I have Comcast Digital "Classic" - I think it's an old package but I basically get every HD channel except NFL and the premiums. Plus one DVR, plus one "additional outlet" HD box upstairs. It's about $110/mo. when you total everything..


The DirecTV package for comparison the "Choice Xtra +HD-DVR" $50/mo, plus locals for $3 and I threw in the $5 HD "extra" pack which includes MHD/Palladia and UHD both of which I want, so $58/mo. This package also has the NFL channel at no extra cost (COMCAST!)


The promo price is listed on the checkout cart, it's "additional discount" $5 and $18 "online redemption" or $23/mo. So after the first year it goes up +$23 or $81/mo actually.


----------



## wco81

Well if they raised it, I would have dropped them.


I don't know why they haven't.


But with the cap and no USENET, I was looking for a reason.


That said, I get 11 Mbps/3 Mbps here while an unprotected Wifi network showed that AT&T DSL was getting like 3 Mpbs/300 kbps for a neighbor here.


But I would live with the slower speed if we're talking at least $25 less per month.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> First Month's Bill
> 
> 
> PLUS HD DVR— Locals Included $72.99
> 
> DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK Monthly $4.99
> 
> Lease Fee $4.99
> 
> HD Access $0.00
> 
> $9.99/mo. credit for HD Access for 3 months -$9.99 (??)
> 
> Total:* $72.98
> 
> Additional Discount -$5.00
> 
> Online redemption -$18.00
> 
> Total:* $49.98
> 
> *Final Monthly Total includes a $23 bill credit per month for 12 consecutive months after online or call-in rebate.



I took out the stuff about free HBO/etc for 3 months ($35 - $35)

Actually I guess it's $50 for the first 3 months, then $60 after. That's uhh.. $690 for the 1st year. Plus $99 equipment cost for the 2nd HD box = $790. vs Comcast = $1356.

Even with $14/mo more for HSI ($168) = *$398* savings in the 1st year.

Then $83/mo after 1st year ($996/year) plus $168 = $1164 vs $1356 Comcast = $192/year savings.

(whew)


$590 in the first 2 years. $15 ea case of beer = 39 cases of beer. 8)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15177174
> 
> 
> I have Comcast Digital "Classic" - I think it's an old package but I basically get every HD channel except NFL and the premiums. Plus one DVR, plus one "additional outlet" HD box upstairs. It's about $110/mo. when you total everything..
> 
> 
> The DirecTV package for comparison the "Choice Xtra +HD-DVR" $50/mo, *plus locals for $3* and I threw in the $5 HD "extra" pack which includes MHD/Palladia and UHD both of which I want, so $58/mo. This package also has the NFL channel at no extra cost (COMCAST!)
> 
> 
> The promo price is listed on the checkout cart, it's "additional discount" $5 and $18 "online redemption" or $23/mo. So after the first year it goes up +$23 or $81/mo actually.



HD locals are "free" with DirecTV, there's no extra charge for them.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15176952
> 
> 
> No, you *DON'T* need a digital package to get a HD box. It's even specified on the price list dated last month.



You do to get a HD-DVR though, in fact, that's why I told Comcast to put their digital package and HD-DVR where the sun doesn't shine and went with a TiVo.


What is the monthly rate of the MotoDVR now, like $15-$16 a month? That's ridiculous for such a mediocre piece of equipment.


BTW, for those who are interested in a TiVo, they've got some pretty darn good prices on re-furbs. For a TiVo-HD, $179, not a bad price at all.

https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do?type=renewed


----------



## walk

Yeah, HD-DVR (DCT-3412, though I could swap it for a DCH-3416 I guess) is $15.95/mo.

I also (stupidly) pay $7 + 6.99 (-$3.50 generous credit) or $10.49/mo for a HD box for the bedroom TV (DCT-6200).


My Comcast bill by comparison


> Quote:
> Comcast Cable Television $ 103.34
> 
> Comcast High Speed Internet $ 42.95
> 
> Taxes, Surcharges and Fees $ 8.31
> 
> 
> Payment Due Date AUTOPAY $ 154.60





> Quote:
> Digital Preferred 16.95
> 
> Includes: Digital Classic, Music Choice,
> 
> Digital Converter and Remote, if
> 
> applicable.
> 
> 12/5 - 1/4 Standard Cable 59.95
> 
> Includes: Limited Basic and Expanded
> 
> Basic Service
> 
> 12/5 - 1/4 DVR Service With HDTV 15.95
> 
> 12/5 - 1/4 HDTV Additional Service 7.00
> 
> 12/5 - 1/4 Digital Addl Outlet 6.99
> 
> Includes: Digital Converter and Remote,
> 
> if applicable.
> 
> 12/5 - 1/4 T-dap A/O $3.49x12 -3.50



The $8+ in taxes for CATV, I assume they don't apply to HSI... SO that's $103.34 + 8.31 = $111.65/mo. for CATV.


----------



## ldivinag

boooo...


no new channels in fremont as well... what the heck man?


sigh...


oh wait...


mojo lists OFF AIR on the guide around noon monday...


maybe monday nite?????


----------



## Tom Koegel

Keenan,


Thanks for the comprehensive reply. I surfed the web for about an hour or so and was frustrated by the lack of good comparative information about these choices. Lots of details, scattered about, concerning the separate options. But not much real side-by-side comparison.


Despite the Forum profile, I am in Mill Valley (just work in SF), and hence any modern land-based advances (ADSL2, FiOS, etc.) won't be here for years. I get my DSL from AT&T and am too lazy to change my old pacbell.net internet address.


As to the HD quality issue, having lived with the three-packing for awhile now, I agree and disagree with your analysis. Agree that a lot of the complaining is probably in fact about the source material--BSG being the best example, particularly the moaning about graininess and the like. But once the three-packing started, there were many noticeable problems, particularly with fast action/pans, where one could easily see the equivalent of dropped frames or MPEG artifacts where the effective data rate couldn't catch up with what was happening on-screen. I think there was some expectation that, as Comcast fine-tuned their technology, the situation would get better. Personally, I'm dubious--they can't possibly intend to do the equivalent of the kind of bit-rate encoding that goes on when a digital master is laid-down for disc. I meant to see if the situation had improved when Universal-HD re-ran the last season of BSG. But I recorded the shows and never quite got around to watching them. So I don't know if it's improved.


I also think that BSG probably draws a lot of attention because the "artistic choices" may make it particularly hard for Comcast's bit-squeezing technology. Could it be that all that dark/graininess/etc. accentuates the problems?


In any event, I expect that D* is in my future. I don't much see the point of retaining even basic-level Comcast, since I don't need it to get a HSI package and with FSN-BA now on the satellites my reason to have it is gone. I suppose I lose any local KQED programming that is not on the PBS satellite feed. But I can't remember the last time I watched a local KQED show.


If, in fact, the latest HD-non-add for Marin County pushed me over the edge to D*, it would be pretty funny. I can't imagine that I'd really watch ANY of the new channels that much. It's just one last thing, though, that builds on my frustration with Comcast generally, piling on from the three-packing, months of failures to get them to broadcast BIG-10 and Palladia-HD in a way that can be received, and all the annoying phony ads about "more HD choices."


Thanks for taking the time to break it down for me.


Tom


----------



## wco81

FYI, you can't get any PBS content in HD on D* yet.


----------



## Larry Kenney

In response to Tom Koegel's post, I'm a Dish Network subscriber, and have been for a number of years. Their DVR is wonderful... I've had it for almost two years and it hasn't failed me yet. I can record three HD channels at once... two from the satellite and one OTA... while playing back two previously recorded shows on two TVs, if I wish. It has pause, rewind and fast forward at various speeds, skip back 10 seconds, skip forward 30 seconds, and a 1 hour buffer of live TV.


As for quality, I see little difference between the OTA signal and what I get from the satellite, so quality should not be a problem for you.


The only disadvantage would be the sports programming. I'm not a big sports fan, so it doesn't matter to me, but for those who watch a lot of games, DirecTV might be better. Dish does offer sports packages, including the local Bay Area sports channel, but I'm not familiar with the details.


I just wanted to confirm that the Dish DVR is great, and the quality of the HD picture is fine. My total cost for 50 HD channels, including four HD locals, plus several SD channels is $47 a month.


Larry

SF


----------



## Keenan

I agree with Larry about the Dish DVR, apart from the TiVo S3 I use with Comcast, that DVR from Dish is great, easily the best HD-DVR of all the provider supplied equipment I've used(Comcast, DirecTV, Star Choice and Dish). I left Dish several months ago, but I still miss that DVR, rock solid and snappy/responsive as all get out.


----------



## Keenan

The new HD channel rollout happened late last week? It seems that since that happened my internet speeds went all to hell, barely getting around 6mb/s down and maybe a 1/10th of the upload speed I used to get.


Anyone else in Santa Rosa notice this? My guess is that there's a load balance problem, and that's something that customer service would have absolutely no clue about so to say I'm extremely reluctant to waste my time calling them would be an understatement. I do have the number for the contractor that did the upgrade here, which I'm calling on Mon, but I'm not sure they're still in the area.


----------



## Dospac

Just to chime on on the 3pak quality, I purposely viewed another rerun of the RHCP Milan concert on Palladia that I had seen before, both prior to the 3pak and just after they started doing it.


In this thread, this was one of the examples I had used when complaining about the 3pak quality previously. Long story short it's gotten much better. It's still not quite to where it was before if I had to guess but it seems very close. I bring this up because the source is the same in this case. Completely subjective but I have a pretty good eye for this type of thing. There were none of the multicolored artifacts with movement or extra noise that was documented by multiple people and that I had seen myself just after they began the higher compression scheme.


----------



## zeldor

they claim kqed is breathing hard for directv broadcast. the bird has been up

for a while now but they havent turned it on enough to show PBS









though your comment about a PBS satellite feed interests me. I have

yet to find any such PBS national feed, especially in HD...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15180461
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> 
> In any event, I expect that D* is in my future. I don't much see the point of retaining even basic-level Comcast, since I don't need it to get a HSI package and with FSN-BA now on the satellites my reason to have it is gone. I suppose I lose any local KQED programming that is not on the PBS satellite feed. But I can't remember the last time I watched a local KQED show.
> 
> 
> Tom


----------



## That Don Guy

The new channels are available in Benicia, but for some reason, TiVo doesn't let me do any manual recordings on the stations that don't have any actual guide data (even though the channel appears in the guide's channel list).


-- Don


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15150175
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer from Mr. J. on the official word on this and as soon as I get the OK to post I will.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, any word yet from Mr. J?


----------



## jlee301

It looks like Comcast switched 740 - MOJO HD to 723 - VERSUS HD. Channel 723 doesn't look like it's receiving the HD feed because when I compared it to 722 - Golf/Versus HD, the NHL game tonight was correctly showing it in HD on 722.


My Comcast DVR is listing 723 as GOLFD.


----------



## stretch437

actually in the part of the bay area where i live (which i won't disclose on the internet - call me silly but it's just the way i am) 722 (VSGLF) and 723 (GOLFHD) were showing the exact same rocky movie at the same time tonight even though the EPG said 722 had rocky and 723 had golf tips.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15189484
> 
> 
> The new channels are available in Benicia, but for some reason, TiVo doesn't let me do any manual recordings on the stations that don't have any actual guide data (even though the channel appears in the guide's channel list).
> 
> 
> -- Don



Manual recording should work. Make sure the channels are selected on the Channel List.


----------



## ldivinag

boo...


in fremont...


lost MOJO... but no new channels...


----------



## jk5598224

Have you heard back from Tivo? Given the holidays I would guess late this week to get the Tribune updates. Even TVGUIDE.com doesn't have the channels yet.


----------



## camakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/15173606
> 
> 
> Does Berkeley have them yet? (I'm out of town now, but will be back in a week.) TIA



I'm in Berkeley and am not receiving any of the new channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jk5598224* /forum/post/15195540
> 
> 
> Have you heard back from Tivo? Given the holidays I would guess late this week to get the Tribune updates. Even TVGUIDE.com doesn't have the channels yet.



Tivo said last week it can take 5-7 business days to get the update. So yeah, with the holidays it could be early next week till we see them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/15191926
> 
> 
> Mike, any word yet from Mr. J?



Nothing yet, but it's the holidays ( everyone needs some time off once in a while







) and I'm sure once he gets back he'll update us. I've never had a problem with him not answering our questions, so I'll give him a couple of days before I bug him again.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## robingo88

wondering if its been fixed for anyone else? prior to the HD upgrade my new XBR6's QAM tuner was able to find and properly map all the OTA channels (well, except for KNTV/NBC which showed up at 11.1 and 11.2), including KTVU 2.1 and KPIX 5.1... after the upgrade they both got broken and, checking this morning, they're still broken...


any advice as to who i might notify within comcast? (pretty sure a first level CSR won't really be in a position to do much)... or more patience? (yah, i open my christmas presents the night-before, too!)


cheers

robin



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15153425
> 
> 
> What's probably happening is that the PSIP data is being stripped from the data stream ( channels ) that Comcast is sending to you so you are seeing the actual frequency of the channel. Once things settle down they will probably correct this and the channels will shift back to where they were.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15196897
> 
> 
> Tivo said last week it can take 5-7 business days to get the update. So yeah, with the holidays it could be early next week till we see them.



To add to what Fender said. Since the areas that got the updated channels are different in different areas, everyone that has a Tivo needs to let them know that there has been a channel change and let them know what area you are in.


I don't know who is suppose to let Tivo know about these channel changes but it surely shouldn't be the customer. I pay for the guide to be up to date and accurate and I'm not paid to update it for them but here lately that seems to be the norm.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

This is pretty bad on Tivo's part. Tivo device has information that there are new channels (from CableCard). Ideally it should automatically trigger some interaction between Guide provider and Tivo.. a huge portion of this could be automated. Depending on customer to call them is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/15187267
> 
> 
> they claim kqed is breathing hard for directv broadcast. the bird has been up
> 
> for a while now but they havent turned it on enough to show PBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though your comment about a PBS satellite feed interests me. I have
> 
> yet to find any such PBS national feed, especially in HD...



Oops . . . sorry for purveying bad information. I just assumed that there must be some PBS feed on the satellites. (Perhaps I convinced myself since there is an NPR feed on Sirius?) In any event, a quick surf of the web reveals that there is no national feed and that DirecTV hasn't picked up KQED here . . . notwithstanding the "in the next year" language in a bunch of December 2007 press releases and media articles such as this one:

December 19, 2007 DirecTV PBS News Article 


Can't quite figure out what the reference to the digital-analog cutover date has to do with the availability of bandwidth on the satellite, since I presume that analog broadcasts are converted to digital prior to broadcasting and wouldn't take up any more bandwidth than a post-Feb. 2009 digital broadcast.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15197299
> 
> 
> wondering if its been fixed for anyone else? prior to the HD upgrade my new XBR6's QAM tuner was able to find and properly map all the OTA channels (well, except for KNTV/NBC which showed up at 11.1 and 11.2), including KTVU 2.1 and KPIX 5.1... after the upgrade they both got broken and, checking this morning, they're still broken...
> 
> 
> any advice as to who i might notify within comcast? (pretty sure a first level CSR won't really be in a position to do much)... or more patience? (yah, i open my christmas presents the night-before, too!)



PSIP is never consistent on Comcast. They can and do change the frequencies around at will. I usually have to do a full re-scan (15-20 minutes) on my Sony tv when I find a channel is missing. As for calling, save your breath, they simply do not care enough to do it right... they want you to rent a receiver from them for $7 after all.


----------



## Keenan

Have you TiVo guys tried to see if there is a different guide lineup? Under the channels list menu at the bottom you can press Enter(I think) to go through a sequence to determine the correct lineup. I had to do this when they added the HD channels up here originally. Not sure if it will work in this case but it might be worth a try, you don't lose any settings/recording setups by doing it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15199169
> 
> 
> Have you TiVo guys tried to see if there is a different guide lineup? Under the channels list menu at the bottom you can press Enter(I think) to go through a sequence to determine the correct lineup. I had to do this when they added the HD channels up here originally. Not sure if it will work in this case but it might be worth a try, you don't lose any settings/recording setups by doing it.



Jim, the problem's not that the channels aren't showing up in the guide, it's that the guide shows them with ????? for the channel names and "to be announced" in the guide programing synopsis. You have to let Tivo know that new channels have been added in your area so that the guide will show the programing data for those channels. This should happen automatically and not by relying on the customer do the leg work for them. As I said before, I pay for that guide data and I shouldn't have to do the updating for them, unless they want to pay me for doing that for them










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

When I checked on Sunday, nothing was showing up as far as the new channels go...no channel assignment, no data, nothing. Am I alone here?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15199394
> 
> 
> When I checked on Sunday, nothing was showing up as far as the new channels go...no channel assignment, no data, nothing. Am I alone here?



Fender,


There were some areas that, as of yet, have not gotten the new channels. I'm not sure if your area was one of them or not but there were quite a few of them. I'm stilling waiting for an official response from Comcast about this problem. When I get the answer, I'll post it here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15199316
> 
> 
> Jim, the problem's not that the channels aren't showing up in the guide, it's that the guide shows them with ????? for the channel names and "to be announced" in the guide programing synopsis. You have to let Tivo know that new channels have been added in your area so that the guide will show the programing data for those channels. This should happen automatically and not by relying on the customer do the leg work for them. As I said before, I pay for that guide data and I shouldn't have to do the updating for them, unless they want to pay me for doing that for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I hear you, it was just a thought, I went a few weeks with the channels having no guide data until I did a lineup change, turns out the info was there all along.


You're saying the new channels have "?????" for names? Doesn't look that way on my system, they all have proper names.


----------



## c3

See if you can find the program info here:
http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do 


If so, TiVo *should* pick it up.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15199864
> 
> 
> I hear you, it was just a thought, I went a few weeks with the channels having no guide data until I did a lineup change, turns out the info was there all along.
> 
> 
> You're saying the new channels have "?????" for names? Doesn't look that way on my system, they all have proper names.



Jim, I'll give you an example. Channel 733 does say 733 but where it should say BravoHD it has ????? in it's place and next to that it says To be announced and in the program synopsis it says nothing.


The last time this happened I had to fill in the form on the Tivo site to let them know that there had been a channel change and I had to tell them what was suppose to be there. In other words, I did their job.


Just so we're clear on what I'm saying, I get the channels, I can view those channels, but I don't get the program data which means I can't do auto recordings or the normal things that you can do when the guide is properly updated with all the proper data filled in. If Comcast had done this people would be screaming bloody murder about how incompetent they are for not upgrading their guide data, so I'm not giving Tivo a pass on this.


Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, I'm just tired of doing their job every time there is a channel change and still having to pay for it. If this was a free service then you get what you pay for but it's not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15201788
> 
> 
> See if you can find the program info here:
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGrid.do
> 
> 
> If so, TiVo *should* pick it up.



C3,


I just checked the Zap2it site for my area code, and it is updated properly. So if they can get the data right, what's the problem with Tivo not getting it right ?? I'm not going to type in 12 new channels with all the proper data into Tivo's online form, that's their job and they need to get off their butts and do more than just collect my monthly fee. Anyway, thanks for the link to Zap2it at least I can see the data that I need so I can at least do manual recordings











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15201808
> 
> 
> Jim, I'll give you an example. Channel 733 does say 733 but where it should say BravoHD it has ????? in it's place and next to that it says To be announced and in the program synopsis it says nothing.
> 
> 
> The last time this happened I had to fill in the form on the Tivo site to let them know that there had been a channel change and I had to tell them what was suppose to be there. In other words, I did their job.
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear on what I'm saying, I get the channels, I can view those channels, but I don't get the program data which means I can't do auto recordings or the normal things that you can do when the guide is properly updated with all the proper data filled in. If Comcast had done this people would be screaming bloody murder about how incompetent they are for not upgrading their guide data, so I'm not giving Tivo a pass on this.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, I'm just tired of doing their job every time there is a channel change and still having to pay for it. If this was a free service then you get what you pay for but it's not.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's odd, on my system all the numbers(733) and names(BRAVOHD are correct, it's just the actual program info that's not there. That's what makes me think trying the guide setup again might help, a little at least. It will ask you a series of questions to determine which lineup is appropriate for your area.


That Zap2it site doesn't show 733/Bravo for my area, I didn't check any of the others, and that would explain why there's no program info for that channel, but it doesn't explain why the number and name are correct in the TiVo guide. Weird.


----------



## c3

I had a problem where a lineup gave me an incorrect station name for KQEDHD (showed up as KQEDH), and as a result, there was no program data for channel 709. Changing the lineup by running the Guided Setup again fixed the problem.


----------



## robingo88

just got home and my tivo s3 told me there was a lineup change... the message only mentioned one channel (not an HD channel) change, but all the new HD channels are listed and showing program listings.


cheers

robin


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15199525
> 
> 
> Fender,
> 
> 
> There were some areas that, as of yet, have not gotten the new channels. I'm not sure if your area was one of them or not but there were quite a few of them. I'm stilling waiting for an official response from Comcast about this problem. When I get the answer, I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sorry...should have been more specific. I am getting the new channels -- they show up fine on the Comcast box. It's the Tivo that doesn't have anything in the guide -- no channels or channel information. Just checked and it's still not showing up. I can, however, manually go to the channel on the S3 and it shows up fine.


----------



## fender4645

And zap2it doesn't show any of the new channels for my zip. I swear...I get them.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15202104
> 
> 
> That's odd, on my system all the numbers(733) and names(BRAVOHD are correct, it's just the actual program info that's not there. That's what makes me think trying the guide setup again might help, a little at least. It will ask you a series of questions to determine which lineup is appropriate for your area.
> 
> 
> That Zap2it site doesn't show 733/Bravo for my area, I didn't check any of the others, and that would explain why there's no program info for that channel, but it doesn't explain why the number and name are correct in the TiVo guide. Weird.



OK Jim, for now on when I have a question about the Tivo I'm coming to you







. I tried your do the Guide Setup again and now it shows all the channels with all the guide data updated the way it should be, as a matter of fact it shows 755 should be the Travel Channel ( which wasn't added but might be a place holder for a later channel add







). Why that worked, I haven't a clue, but it did and I'm a happy camper.... for now










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pikoo

I have a Samsung 8-series LCD HDTV. Using HDMI connection from Comcast HD DVR. I am seeing the quality of all the HD channels is pretty bad. Are you guys experiencing the same problem? Before Nov 25, HDT, KQED was so clear! Now between SD and HD (e.g., 002 and 702) there are not much difference!


----------



## yunlin12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15202363
> 
> 
> just got home and my tivo s3 told me there was a lineup change... the message only mentioned one channel (not an HD channel) change, but all the new HD channels are listed and showing program listings.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> robin



I got the same message, but list all the new HD channels. Did you scroll down on the message? I'm in San Jose BTW.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15202200
> 
> 
> I had a problem where a lineup gave me an incorrect station name for KQEDHD (showed up as KQEDH), and as a result, there was no program data for channel 709. Changing the lineup by running the Guided Setup again fixed the problem.



I've had the same thing happen. While almost all the lineups look very similar, there's subtle differences that will make a big difference when it comes to guide data.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15203180
> 
> 
> OK Jim, for now on when I have a question about the Tivo I'm coming to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tried your do the Guide Setup again and now it shows all the channels with all the guide data updated the way it should be, as a matter of fact it shows 755 should be the Travel Channel ( which wasn't added but might be a place holder for a later channel add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Why that worked, I haven't a clue, but it did and I'm a happy camper.... for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I thought it might. I'm not sure why it worked, but I suspect that as well as adding a channel here and there to an existing guide scheme, I think TiVo also creates new schemes when multiple channels are added, it's that new "scheme" that you need to change to. It's confusing because almost everything will look right with your existing guide, but it's not exactly right and that's what causes the channels to be "missing".










I waited almost 3 weeks for guide data on the new channels we got when our system was upgraded to 1GHz. Finally got a TiVo tech on the phone and he talked me through the channel listing setup. As soon as I saw it, I knew that was the problem.


I'll bet most TiVo owners don't even know, or have forgotten, that it's there since you rarely ever have to use the function. I know I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15202571
> 
> 
> Sorry...should have been more specific. I am getting the new channels -- they show up fine on the Comcast box. It's the Tivo that doesn't have anything in the guide -- no channels or channel information. Just checked and it's still not showing up. I can, however, manually go to the channel on the S3 and it shows up fine.



Try the channel listing setup query like I mentioned to Mikef5, you'll find it mentioned in small print at the bottom of the channel list page in setup. It will ask you a series of questions as to what stations show up where on your system, and from that it determines which guide data to send you. When I did mine I had to connect to the TiVo service to DL all new guide info.


I'm not saying it will fix the problem this time, but it's worth a try.


----------



## raghu1111

Thanks Keenan.


I went to 'Channel List' and enabled the new channels. Then the new channels had no guide data or channel name, but listed. After that I forced to Tivo to refresh Guide data (didn't want to do guide setup). Now, all the channels are listed properly. There is also a message informing about the channel changes. I don't know if I would have gotten the new channels any tomorrow even if didn't manually enable the channels.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15197299
> 
> 
> wondering if its been fixed for anyone else? prior to the HD upgrade my new XBR6's QAM tuner was able to find and properly map all the OTA channels (well, except for KNTV/NBC which showed up at 11.1 and 11.2)



Isn't KNTV NBC _supposed_ to be located at 11.1 and 11.2?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15198892
> 
> 
> Oops . . . sorry for purveying bad information. I just assumed that there must be some PBS feed on the satellites. (Perhaps I convinced myself since there is an NPR feed on Sirius?) In any event, a quick surf of the web reveals that there is no national feed and that DirecTV hasn't picked up KQED here . . .



IIRC, there has always been a national PBS feed on Dish Network. (Remember, DirecTV is not the only Satellite service.) I do not think there is a national PBS-HD feed yet, tho.


----------



## nikeykid

my tivohd has picked up guide data now for the new channels. weeeeeeee.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15205899
> 
> 
> IIRC, there has always been a national PBS feed on Dish Network. (Remember, DirecTV is not the only Satellite service.) I do not think there is a national PBS-HD feed yet, tho.



On the subject of PBS-HD,

http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/re...leaseID=352047 


DIRECTV Launches Local Public Television Stations in HD Nationwide

Only Satellite TV Provider to Launch Local PBS In HD, DIRECTV

Rolls Out 14 with More To Follow This Month and 2009

EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Dec 03, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) --


----------



## zeldor

there is hope for us at least...

I wonder if we are close enough to LA to get into their spot beam











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15206749
> 
> 
> On the subject of PBS-HD,
> 
> http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/re...leaseID=352047
> 
> 
> DIRECTV Launches Local Public Television Stations in HD Nationwide
> 
> Only Satellite TV Provider to Launch Local PBS In HD, DIRECTV
> 
> Rolls Out 14 with More To Follow This Month and 2009
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Dec 03, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) --


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15205873
> 
> 
> Isn't KNTV NBC _supposed_ to be located at 11.1 and 11.2?



one or the other i would think. and if i had to choose one of course i would choose 11-1. there's something buggy about this- when i tried to "delete" 11-2 from a panasonic plasma's channel settings it wouldn't go away.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/15194601
> 
> 
> boo...
> 
> 
> in fremont...
> 
> 
> lost MOJO... but no new channels...



That's odd because usually Fremont and Newark have had pretty much the same lineup since Comcast took over, and Newark has the new channels.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15208018
> 
> 
> That's odd because usually Fremont and Newark have had pretty much the same lineup since Comcast took over, and Newark has the new channels.



Unless the new channels have appeared in the last 24 hours or so, they haven't been added in my part of Fremont. Does anyone know how much bandwidth Newark has?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15208558
> 
> 
> Unless the new channels have appeared in the last 24 hours or so, they haven't been added in my part of Fremont. Does anyone know how much bandwidth Newark has?



Newark and Union City are both 860Mhz. Fremont is 750Mhz. They all run out of the same office now but the systems are different,


----------



## smthrsd

I'm over in Dublin off Santa Rita. Anyone know how to tell what frequency were on? As with all, I lost Mojo as well and didnt get the new channels


----------



## mazman49

I'm in San Ramon and I lost MOJO but my Tivo HD just picked up channel 723 Versus HD but none of the other new channels.


I'm soooooo underwhelmed.


----------



## walk

Apparently 723 is just the digital version of GOLF (channel 82 here).


----------



## Keenan

Didn't Versus and Golf split into separate channels? When Mojo went off I got Versus(great channel, it was showing infomercials at 2:30 in the afternoon







), and I seem to recall seeing a GolfHD channel in the lineup although I couldn't swear to that at the moment.


It appears that the Golf channel(722) has the guide data for Versus(723) which is showing to be announced. If I cared about either of those channels I'd probably try the guide setup sequence to see if it righted itself, but...










BTW, in case anyone was wondering, both of those channels are owned by Comcast which would explain their low channel number placement(just above CSNBA) and before all the rest of the HD channels, and a possible reason for their split, more "shelf space" for those infomercials.


----------



## jlee301

TiVo updated the guide data for my boxes today with the new HD channel. However, I did notice the guide for the following channels are incorrect:


723 - VERSUS HD (All it says is SIGN OFF)

753 - E! HD (All it says is SIGN OFF)

766 - CARTOON NETWORK HD (The channel guide put in place is for Toon Disney)


----------



## Rando235

Add Pleasanton to the list of cities that lost MojoHD but have yet to receive any new channels. It's Comcastic!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15203600
> 
> 
> Try the channel listing setup query like I mentioned to Mikef5, you'll find it mentioned in small print at the bottom of the channel list page in setup. It will ask you a series of questions as to what stations show up where on your system, and from that it determines which guide data to send you. When I did mine I had to connect to the TiVo service to DL all new guide info.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it will fix the problem this time, but it's worth a try.



Came home from work preparing to go through the Guided Setup as Jim suggested and low and behold...got the message saying the new channels have been added. Guess I just needed to be a little more patient.


----------



## mikeaymar

I am trying to find out the safest slot in my channel lineup to insert a modulated channel (security camera) within my home.

It used to be easy, since Comcast had lot's of blank channels up in the 80's and 90's, but with all the new digital and HD channels that have been added (which is good news) those slots in the 80's and 90's are no longer available without impacting the programming that Comcast has added on those frequencies.

Can anyone give some insight into the 'best' channel, or contiguous group of channels, probably in the current list of basic analog channels, that will be around for a while, that I could use?

I intend to put a single channel blocker on my Comcast input, and then insert my modulated security channel into that 'open' channel slot (using a filter to make sure my modulator doesn't created problems on adjacent channels).

Thanks

Mike


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15207949
> 
> 
> one or the other i would think. and if i had to choose one of course i would choose 11-1. there's something buggy about this- when i tried to "delete" 11-2 from a panasonic plasma's channel settings it wouldn't go away.



Actually, KNTV uses both 11.1 and 11.2. The main feed is on 11.1 and the news/weather feed is on 11.2. There is a good chance that both channels could show up as "KNTV" on your TV's channel list. You'd have to actuially view them to be sure.


Of course, if you are getting the same main feed on both, that would be weird.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/15212045
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the safest slot in my channel lineup to insert a modulated channel (security camera) within my home.
> 
> It used to be easy, since Comcast had lot's of blank channels up in the 80's and 90's, but with all the new digital and HD channels that have been added (which is good news) those slots in the 80's and 90's are no longer available without impacting the programming that Comcast has added on those frequencies.
> 
> Can anyone give some insight into the 'best' channel, or contiguous group of channels, probably in the current list of basic analog channels, that will be around for a while, that I could use?
> 
> I intend to put a single channel blocker on my Comcast input, and then insert my modulated security channel into that 'open' channel slot (using a filter to make sure my modulator doesn't created problems on adjacent channels).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



If you live in a 750 Mhz market, you can find modulators that will go to 860 or so (ch 135) that should work. If you live in an 860 Mhz market, and do not have any analog sets, you can notch out your choice of channels down in the expanded basic tier, and the STB's will be unaffected as they are using the digital ADS versions of those channels anyway.


If you are using both the analog versions of the channels and in an 860 Mhz plant, it's a little tougher, as you need to try and find a notch that covers some analog channels that you don't watch.


----------



## viperx116

Does channel 8(KTSF) have a digital HD channel?


----------



## dailowai

Looks like the channels expected are live for me, but just aren't showing up on my guide yet.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15221760
> 
> 
> Does channel 8(KTSF) have a digital HD channel?



They have a digital channel on channel 27.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTSF 


I seriously doubt that any telecasts are HD.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/15223675
> 
> 
> They have a digital channel on channel 27.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTSF
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that any telecasts are HD.



I assume comcast doesn't carry it?


----------



## TPeterson

Actually, Comcast does carry it, but as Bobby says, it's not an HD channel.


----------



## walk

My DVR is doing weird stuff. First of all, it's not recording shows that it says it will, I missed some shows this week.. But then it decided to record 2 re-runs of another couple shows (that were CLEARLY labelled "repeat" in the guide), and for some inexplicable reason, it recorded 2 copies of the SAME episode - aired at the same time mind you, it just recorded it twice on the DVR - of a show that I don't even have a recording set for!


Oh well, will be ordering DirecTV next week, guess my timing is pretty good (would have ordered it already but unfortunately auto-paid the cable bill for Dec ...)


----------



## cgould

Foster City Tivo guide, now shows the new channels - names only- but no programming/show guide data yet. ("to be announced")

My S3 did update w/ the v11 OS update also.


Still no 755 travel channel HD...?


----------



## mds54

In San Jose, I believe I'm getting all the recently announced HD channels _except_ for The Travel Channel (755). With my subscription, I'm especially enjoying BravoHD, EncoreHD, and SpeedHD, but it seems like there is redundant programming between two Golf channels (722 & 723)?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15225122
> 
> 
> Actually, Comcast does carry it, but as Bobby says, it's not an HD channel.



What channel does Comcast carry digital KTSF on? I checked the 180's - 190's (where other digital non hd channels are), nothing.


And of course it's not in the 700's.


So if it is carried, where is it? Even though it's not HD, I would prefer to watch that over the analog.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15227937
> 
> 
> In San Jose, I believe I'm getting all the recently announced HD channels _except_ for The Travel Channel (755). With my subscription, I'm especially enjoying BravoHD, EncoreHD, and SpeedHD, but it seems like there is redundant programming between two Golf channels (722 & 723)?



722 will become Versus HD only, from what I've heard.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15233242
> 
> 
> What channel does Comcast carry digital KTSF on? I checked the 180's - 190's (where other digital non hd channels are), nothing.
> 
> 
> And of course it's not in the 700's.
> 
> 
> So if it is carried, where is it? Even though it's not HD, I would prefer to watch that over the analog.



Evidently it's carried as an ADS channel so that you'll get the digital version at the "usual" spot, provided that you're set up with the Comcast ADS STB. If you're not using a STB, you can find it amongst the clear QAM channels on your DTV. Probably the easiest way to find out which one is to use the map at this site . In my case, KTSF is program 8 on rf 87.


----------



## Kipper717

In regards to the back skip going 4-5 minutes, I have One for all (OFA-8910) and I was able to reprogram my remote using the instructions on this page.


http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/advanced.shtml . It works fine now.


Has had anyone had a problem using the rewind button? Occasionally when I try to rewind (especially during a live broadcast I have paused) the show rewinds all the way to the beginning of the recording. This is a big P.I.T.A. when I'm watching say a football game and I just want to review a play. Of course now that I have the 15sec skip back working it wont be such a problem.


----------



## dordal

Had a Comcast tech out today for some work (Dublin/Pleasanton area), and when talking to him he mentioned that Comcast is planning to drop most analog service in the Bay Area in Feb '09. Doing my homework, it seems that they've already done this in other parts of the country, so I guess it shouldn't surprise me that we're next.


Can anybody confirm/provide details?


----------



## jdowney83

you ask when we might get the new channels? i am in livermore, with the tri-valley service and still nothing, they were very prompt in removing mojo though.


also, maybe i am not understanding this but all analog will be gone Feb. 17th, 2009

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_switchover


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdowney83* /forum/post/15240592
> 
> 
> you ask when we might get the new channels? i am in livermore, with the tri-valley service and still nothing, they were very prompt in removing mojo though.
> 
> 
> also, maybe i am not understanding this but all analog will be gone Feb. 17th, 2009
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_switchover



The second sentence on that wiki page is very misleading. To say that it "involves" cable providers can mean anything. In reality, cable MSO's really have nothing to do with the magic Feb. 1 date. The mandate issued by the FCC is that all OTA signals must be digital by 2/1/09. You don't get your cable via OTA (at least not in the traditional, public sense) hence they are not affected. Yes, it benefits cable MSO's to go all digital as it saves bandwidth...but in no way are they required to switchover. In fact, Comcast has already stated they will keep some of the basic and basic cable channels available in analog indefinitely.


----------



## davelasker

I am HDTV newbie in Napa, CA; please pardon my ignorance.


My old analog TV died, and I am about to get a HD replacement. All the TV's I am considering have NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners.


I currently have analog cable from Comcast. My package has channels similar to "Digital Starter" but is analog. I am trying to get myself educated about what it possible before I call Comcast.


At this point I just want to be able to receive local channels in HD with the cable channels in standard definition. When I look at HDTV info for Napa on comcast.com, they list an HD-DVR for $14.95/month which I don't want (I will continue to use my Tivo). I don't see any HD plan without a DVR. It's weird because when I search comacast.com for San Francisco, they list HD packages with and without DVR. Something appears to be different in Napa.


So here are my questions:

1) I have read that Comcast provides free unencrypted local channels in HD. Are these available in Napa? If so, what is the minimum I need to do to receive these?

2) Is the QAM tuner on my TV of any use? Or do I need a set-top-box?

3) If I need a STB, is one available from Comcast in Napa without a DVR?


Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## walk

Yes you can get a HD converter box without DVR for $7/mo. (DCT-6200, big silver thing). They call this "HDTV service" I believe.


You don't need the box to tune local HD channels if that's all you want (just a clear-QAM tuner in the TV). You do need a box to tune in all the encrypted digital channels, both SD and HD. Of course you can use an analog/NTSC tuner in the TV or Tivo, for as long as they keep analog service on the wire, which may not be much longer.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15194064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new channels are available in Benicia, but for some reason, TiVo doesn't let me do any manual recordings on the stations that don't have any actual guide data (even though the channel appears in the guide's channel list).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manual recording should work. Make sure the channels are selected on the Channel List.
Click to expand...


The first time, they weren't. However, when I manually selected Cartoon Network HD and tried again, at first it was added to the To Do list, but when it came time to record, it didn't, and the Recording History said something like "The program was not recorded because it was no longer in the program guide." (The right side of the program guide is still blank for that channel.)


Something else that was strange: Cartoon Network HD appears to be the 4x3 signal stretched to fit a widescreen TV - it's definitely a different feed from the SD version, as when I change the SD signal to 4x3, the picture appears as a normal 4x3, but when I do the same thing with the HD, it is the same signal but with the left and right sides blacked out.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan

For TiVo owners, on demand Netflix films/TV is now available, including HD. Works good too, and something else to burn through that 250GB monthly cap.
















http://gizmodo.com/5103308/netflix-a...le-on-tivo-now


----------



## walk

Well if the movies are about 7-8GB like most are, that's over 30 movies per month, so I think you should be good.


That said, if you already have access to Comcast On Demand AND a Netflix account (and a Blu-ray) I don't see why you'd bother with horrible internet videos.


Oh also read this article before you decide to throw money at Netflix streaming.

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=13605 


Hard to believe they would go live with Tivo now before they have their network issued worked out...


----------



## cleguluche

Not sure if this has already been addressed but I'm getting the same programming and guide info for VersusHD and Golf HD...Do I need to "reset" my box (3412) or do I need to call Comcast for some sort of signal refresh? I do not have Tivo.


Thanks.


btw, I live in the east part of Dublin and lost Mojo. We did not get the majority of the new channels, only Golf.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15245851
> 
> 
> Well if the movies are about 7-8GB like most are, that's over 30 movies per month, so I think you should be good.
> 
> 
> That said, if you already have access to Comcast On Demand AND a Netflix account (and a Blu-ray) I don't see why you'd bother with horrible internet videos.
> 
> 
> Oh also read this article before you decide to throw money at Netflix streaming.
> 
> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=13605
> 
> 
> Hard to believe they would go live with Tivo now before they have their network issued worked out...



Yes, it's one of those things I may use a few times a month.


The quality via the TiVo isn't too bad, it's 720p at about 4Mbps at max and there's several quality levels below that for those with slower connections. I watched a bit of a low action film and a portion of a Heroes episode with Peter running and it was certainly acceptable, Definitely worthy of catching a missed episode, or a film where the content is far more important than the actual image quality.


From the TiVo forum:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkdtv* /forum/post/6899883
> 
> 
> Stream quality "levels" on Netflix include:
> 
> 
> 0.5 Mbps (SD)
> 
> 1.0 Mbps (SD)
> 
> 1.6 Mbps (SD)
> 
> 2.2 Mbps (SD)
> 
> 3.4 Mbps (SD - select titles only)
> 
> 2.6 Mbps (HD)
> 
> 3.8 Mbps (HD)
> 
> 
> Multiply by 1.5x to determine the Internet connection you would need to maintain each quality level.



And a blog post from Netflix about the streaming quality, although this was made before the Netflix feature on the TiVo.

http://blog.netflix.com/2008/11/enco...streaming.html


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15243300
> 
> 
> For TiVo owners, on demand Netflix films/TV is now available, including HD. Works good too, and something else to burn through that 250GB monthly cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5103308/netflix-a...le-on-tivo-now



Yeah, I was playing around with it a bit last night. HD quality isn't fantastic, but definitely viewable. It only took around 5 seconds to start the movie which was really cool (I've heard the XBOX implementations can take upwards of 60 seconds). You still have put the movies in your "Watch Instantly" queue at your computer which kind of sucks. Definitely though on the right track to "replace" the On Demand you lose when watching on a Tivo.


----------



## walk

Can you really call 3.8Mbps "HD", that seems like false advertising.


DVD is 10Mbits after all, (MPEG2).


I dunno, to me "HD" needs to be 10Mbps (MPEG4) at a minimum, and preferably more like 20.


But I guess technically as long as it's 720p they can call it "HD" even if the bit rate is a complete joke (I mean the AUDIO tracks on a lot of Blu-ray titles are higher than 3.8Mbits/sec..)


Then again, when my DVR fubared and missed the last episode of "Terminator" I tried (in vain) to watch it on "Hulu".... what a disaster that was, I guess anything is better, even if you do have to pay for it.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15247417
> 
> 
> Can you really call 3.8Mbps "HD", that seems like false advertising.
> 
> 
> DVD is 10Mbits after all, (MPEG2).
> 
> 
> I dunno, to me "HD" needs to be 10Mbps (MPEG4) at a minimum, and preferably more like 20.
> 
> 
> But I guess technically as long as it's 720p they can call it "HD" even if the bit rate is a complete joke (I mean the AUDIO tracks on a lot of Blu-ray titles are higher than 3.8Mbits/sec..)
> 
> 
> Then again, when my DVR fubared and missed the last episode of "Terminator" I tried (in vain) to watch it on "Hulu".... what a disaster that was, I guess anything is better, even if you do have to pay for it.



DVD is usually around 5-6 mbps for most commercial titles. You can encode an 720p HD video with Divx at 3 mbps and get fairly good picture quality though you would need to do a dual pass encode. AVCHD 720p files can even be smaller at that bitrate. MPEG-2 is not that optimized so it takes higher bitrates but less CPU to decode. AVCHD takes much more CPU or a dedicated processor. You can get fairly decent 1080p footage at 8 mbps and higher bitrates of course better. Usually an AVCHD file can have the same quality at 1/3 the size of an MPEG-2 file.


And if CE companies were planning today they might use Theora for compression because they don't have to pay a royalty. And they love that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15247417
> 
> 
> Can you really call 3.8Mbps "HD", that seems like false advertising.
> 
> 
> DVD is 10Mbits after all, (MPEG2).
> 
> 
> I dunno, to me "HD" needs to be 10Mbps (MPEG4) at a minimum, and preferably more like 20.
> 
> 
> But I guess technically as long as it's 720p they can call it "HD" even if the bit rate is a complete joke (I mean the AUDIO tracks on a lot of Blu-ray titles are higher than 3.8Mbits/sec..)
> 
> 
> Then again, when my DVR fubared and missed the last episode of "Terminator" I tried (in vain) to watch it on "Hulu".... what a disaster that was, I guess anything is better, even if you do have to pay for it.



Is putting 3 HD channels per 38Mbps QAM HD?

















No, it's not HD like you would see "normally" from a linear channel, but it's not that bad at all, I was actually surprised it looked as good as it does. As Brian notes above, compression technologies are getting better all the time. I myself wouldn't call a 3.8Mbps stream HD but with a widescreen/OAR presentation and the hope of multi-channel sound in the future, it's certainly a viable alternative to Comcast VOD.


It will be interesting to see how Amazon's VOD-HD looks when it comes to the TiVo.


----------



## DeaneG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/15212045
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the safest slot in my channel lineup to insert a modulated channel (security camera) within my home.



Mike,


If I were to re-do mine, I'd set it up on a very low analog channel like 2 or 3. These should be preserved in analog until your cable goes all-digital since they are in the 2-9 local station lineup. You won't miss these channels since you are probably watching the digital versions at other RF frequencies.


Also, the notch filter's soft edges effects will be less of a problem at lower frequencies. You might even get to keep the adjacent channel.


Deane


----------



## DeaneG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/15212045
> 
> 
> I am trying to find out the safest slot in my channel lineup to insert a modulated channel (security camera) within my home.



Mike, in addition to my earlier post, it looks like you can buy low channel block (notch) filters off the shelf:

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_7176445...r.html?tp=9286 


Maybe I'll change my security setup to use channel 2, then I can inject the same signal into both my OTA feed and cable feed - cable and OTA use the same RF frequencies for low channels.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15242929
> 
> 
> Something else that was strange: Cartoon Network HD appears to be the 4x3 signal stretched to fit a widescreen TV - it's definitely a different feed from the SD version, as when I change the SD signal to 4x3, the picture appears as a normal 4x3, but when I do the same thing with the HD, it is the same signal but with the left and right sides blacked out.



Not a "Comcast problem" - apparently, for CN shows that aren't in HD (_Star Wars Clone Wars_, the latest season of _Metalocalypse_, and a handful of others), CN stretches the sides of the SD picture out to an HD-size screen, which is why it looks "normal" in my TV's 4x3 mode.


(I don't see why, for shows like _Family Guy_ and _American Dad_, CN-HD doesn't air it in 4:3 with black bars on the sides, the way Fox-HD does.)


-- Don


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15254965
> 
> 
> (I don't see why, for shows like _Family Guy_ and _American Dad_, CN-HD doesn't air it in 4:3 with black bars on the sides, the way Fox-HD does.



This seems like "natural course" for new HD channels. Initially they want to trick people in to thinking everything is HD (it usually mean nothing is in HD).. once they increase real HD programming, feel less insecure and use common sense to keep 4:3 at 4:3.


----------



## raghu1111

I agree. I checked couple of HD titles and they looked really good (at least as good as a good DVD). I am not sure if Netflix can really fix the multichannel sound issue any time soon.


My main complaint is that SD looks awful. a few things I tried looked like some low quality boot-legged VCDs (remember VCD







?).


Quality wise, Comcast VOD easily beats Netflix. But.. Comcast VOD never improves.. hopefully Netflix will.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15248404
> 
> 
> No, it's not HD like you would see "normally" from a linear channel, but it's not that bad at all, I was actually surprised it looked as good as it does. As Brian notes above, compression technologies are getting better all the time. I myself wouldn't call a 3.8Mbps stream HD but with a widescreen/OAR presentation and the hope of multi-channel sound in the future, it's certainly a viable alternative to Comcast VOD.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how Amazon's VOD-HD looks when it comes to the TiVo.


----------



## colonel clink

hey guys-


i'm in fremont (near the union city border) and i'm still not seeing the new channels. i've been forcing both tivoHDs to make connections to tivo service but for some reason or another, the new channels are not showing up in the guide. i can enter 733, and gives me a SIGN OFF message. any suggestions?


thanks in advance.


clink


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colonel clink* /forum/post/15256157
> 
> 
> hey guys-
> 
> 
> i'm in fremont (near the union city border) and i'm still not seeing the new channels. i've been forcing both tivoHDs to make connections to tivo service but for some reason or another, the new channels are not showing up in the guide. i can enter 733, and gives me a SIGN OFF message. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> clink



Fremont is in the (long) list of areas which didn't get the new channels, so you're not going to see them until Comcast adds them.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15255327
> 
> 
> I agree. I checked couple of HD titles and they looked really good (at least as good as *a good DVD*).



Do you see the problem here?


It's sold as "HD" but it looks like "a good DVD"?










I mean, nothing wrong with a good DVD, but it isn't "HD". I haven't seen the service myself but if people are satisfied with the quality and the price, selection, etc. that's great, nothing wrong with that. It's just that personally I am way beyond "DVD" quality. At least, paying for it that is. I can get free "DVD" quality video from a number of sources (most of them legal even!) I haven't rented a DVD in about 2 years...


----------



## vg_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15197290
> 
> 
> Nothing yet, but it's the holidays ( everyone needs some time off once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I'm sure once he gets back he'll update us. I've never had a problem with him not answering our questions, so I'll give him a couple of days before I bug him again.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any additional insight into this, yet ? (Other than the obvious - those still stuck with 750MHz plants didn't get the additional HD channels)


Gotta give some credit those PR spin doctors at Comcast - probably fooled even their own staff into thinking this really was HD lineup upgrade for all/most of "Bay Area"...


----------



## Keenan

KQED-HD is now on DirecTV for those who were interested.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vg_1* /forum/post/15263711
> 
> 
> Any additional insight into this, yet ? (Other than the obvious - those still stuck with 750MHz plants didn't get the additional HD channels)



Is it definitive that only 860MHz and above received the new HD channels?


----------



## raghu1111

True, it is no Blu-ray, but a very good start. You probably will be disappointed by many "HD" programs on TV channels as well. Saying it is not HD is not fair. It has HD resolution at the least (and equally important for quality : HD source).


Main thing is difference between Netflix SD and Netflix HD is enormous compared to difference between DVD and Blu-ray.


I have "Storm Over Everest" stored when it aired on KQED and briefly compared it to Netflix HD of that. The difference was negligible from the brief late night test. I have 720P 50" TV. I will check again. Also I don't have a HD player yet










A DVD is not HD even if it has a bit rate of 100Mbps, just because of limitation resolution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15260526
> 
> 
> Do you see the problem here?
> 
> 
> It's sold as "HD" but it looks like "a good DVD"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, nothing wrong with a good DVD, but it isn't "HD". I haven't seen the service myself but if people are satisfied with the quality and the price, selection, etc. that's great, nothing wrong with that. It's just that personally I am way beyond "DVD" quality. At least, paying for it that is. I can get free "DVD" quality video from a number of sources (most of them legal even!) I haven't rented a DVD in about 2 years...


----------



## RBurks

I found this from Multichannel News...

_Parts of Comcast Corp.'s San Francisco Bay Area cluster will add 12 new high-definition channels to their lineups beginning Nov. 25.


The added channels include HD versions of Bravo, Cartoon Network, CNBC, E!, Encore, Fox Business Network, Fox News Channel, FX, Hallmark Movie Channel, QVC, Speed and the Travel Channel.


All those channels, plus TBS HD, will launch Dec. 8 in select central California markets, including Chico, Calaveras, Corning, Davis, Grass Valley, Modesto, Oroville, Patterson, Placerville, Roseville and Tracy.

_



Well I am still sitting in San Mateo County Digital (San Carlos) and have no new HD channels. Tivo has had a few of the delete messages (MOJO and GOLF just last night), but nothing new.


----------



## walk

This has been covered a dozen times. Only a few select areas in the Bay Area got the new channels, most did not. No explanation, no ETA.


----------



## mds54

Just to add to the confusion, I received all the new HD channels (except The Travel Channel) in San Jose on a 860MHz system. The original announcement did not include San Jose at all........


----------



## walk

There doesn't seem to be any method to their madness.


In other news I just ordered DirecTV, will be installed Saturday, woop!


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15272586
> 
> 
> This has been covered a dozen times. Only a few select areas in the Bay Area got the new channels, most did not. No explanation, no ETA.



As disapointed as I am in not getting the new channels, the lack of an explaination causes me even more frustration. If it's going to be a year before we get the channels, so be it - just let us know!


----------



## mds54

It would be nice if good 'ol Mr. J. could straighten this out for us......


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15273769
> 
> 
> In other news I just ordered DirecTV, will be installed Saturday, woop!



Congrats!!! Does it come with Beyonce too?










I may be doing the same thing next year.

Could you let us know your first impressions once you're up and running?


----------



## tex94

I, too, am fed up with Comcast and their crappy box but I'm not sure I want to go satellite yet (lots of trees and potential interference for me here and I still like the internet service). I'm thinking of going the Tivo route to take advantage of Netflix, Unbox (hope that goes HD soon), multi-room viewing, etc. I am confused on the cost though and hoping you all can help (and will likely be much more accurate than comcast service).


Today I am paying for the Digital Silver package. I pay:

$59.95 for 'standard cable'

$35.93 for 'digital silver'

$15.95 for HD DVR


When I look on the Comcast site for similar service through Tivo t seems like the new bill would be:

$49.99 for Preferred Plus

$3.95 for Cable Card


Is that right? Seems like I am getting truly screwed right now if it is. Or do I need to pay for the 'standard cable' charge too in the new format?


----------



## wanderance

Both my TiVos added the new channels, problem is none of them work. I should get all of them since I have the triple play premier, when I go into the diagnostics it looks like the channel doesn't exist.


I am in Redwood Shores, I *thought* we were on the same system as Foster City (that is the office I have gone to) which seems to have the new channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/15280678
> 
> 
> I, too, am fed up with Comcast and their crappy box but I'm not sure I want to go satellite yet (lots of trees and potential interference for me here and I still like the internet service). I'm thinking of going the Tivo route to take advantage of Netflix, Unbox (hope that goes HD soon), multi-room viewing, etc. I am confused on the cost though and hoping you all can help (and will likely be much more accurate than comcast service).
> 
> 
> Today I am paying for the Digital Silver package. I pay:
> 
> $59.95 for 'standard cable'
> 
> $35.93 for 'digital silver'
> 
> $15.95 for HD DVR
> 
> 
> When I look on the Comcast site for similar service through Tivo t seems like the new bill would be:
> 
> $49.99 for Preferred Plus
> 
> $3.95 for Cable Card
> 
> 
> Is that right? Seems like I am getting truly screwed right now if it is. Or do I need to pay for the 'standard cable' charge too in the new format?



The Preferred Plus package is $49.99 for the first 6 months only. After that it's $111.90/month. Your current "Silver" package is somewhat grandfathered so you're actually getting a better deal now. You can try just removing your HD-DVR and add the CableCARD (saving $12/month) but they might force you to move to a "current" package in which you'll end up paying more (they sometimes try to do this when you change any service on your account).


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/15280678
> 
> 
> I, too, am fed up with Comcast and their crappy box but I'm not sure I want to go satellite yet (lots of trees and potential interference for me here and I still like the internet service). I'm thinking of going the Tivo route to take advantage of Netflix, Unbox (hope that goes HD soon), multi-room viewing, etc. I am confused on the cost though and hoping you all can help (and will likely be much more accurate than comcast service).
> 
> 
> Today I am paying for the Digital Silver package. I pay:
> 
> $59.95 for 'standard cable'
> 
> $35.93 for 'digital silver'
> 
> $15.95 for HD DVR
> 
> 
> When I look on the Comcast site for similar service through Tivo t seems like the new bill would be:
> 
> $49.99 for Preferred Plus
> 
> $3.95 for Cable Card
> 
> 
> Is that right? Seems like I am getting truly screwed right now if it is. Or do I need to pay for the 'standard cable' charge too in the new format?



Wow, I thought I had it bad.


I pay:


$46 for Comcast HSI (yes I know they should be charging me $57 since I dropped all Comcast cable TV service).


I won't break down my Direct TV by each part but I'm now paying:

$87 for pretty much all the channels including NFL Network in HD, HBO and Showtime, 2 HD DVRs.


Regular price is $97 but I get a $10 credit for a year for a 2-year commitment.


----------



## Keenan

It's $15.95 per month for the Moto DVR now, plus the unwanted required programming needed to quality for the DVR? Holy sheet!

















That's $191 a year. You can get a refurb TiVo HD for $179 right now, add in a 3 year sub and it comes to $17.22 per month total(including CC cost @ $3.95 - is it really that much now?), or $206 a year. That's $15 more per year for a vastly superior DVR, and that doesn't include the savings of nearly $900($300 per year @$25 per month) of unwanted programming costs needed to get the Moto DVR.


So,

Comcast DVR - $41 per month, forever, or until they raise the cost again.

TiVo DVR - $17 per month(amortizes hardware cost over 3 year period), or about $12 per month with a $179 up front cost.


And then there's the Digeo/Moxi CableCARD HD-DVR, supposedly coming in the first part of next year.

http://moxi.com/moxi/discover_moxi_hd.jsp 


No monthly EPG fees like TiVo has, but it does cost $800 up front. Not sure what they're thinking with that price, that's what the S3 cost brand new when it first came out a few years ago. Long term a better deal(early in the 5th year you're ahead of the game), but in this economic environment? Not sure that is going to get too much traction.


----------



## c3

There shouldn't be any charge for the first CableCard as the primary outlet.


You can get a brand new TiVo HD with lifetime service for around $500. TiVo HD from 6ave.com for $208 with coupon AFLTVO208. Lifetime service from eBay for $345, minus live.com rebate. The live search rebate varies between 0% and 30% and can change multiple times a day. Or, if you know someone with TiVo, he/she can get the lifetime for $299.


----------



## fender4645

To add to that, Tivo.com is selling refurbed TivoHD's for $179 online.


----------



## c3

Tivo.com charges CA tax, and you cannot get discounted lifetime service with the refurub unit.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15282431
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be any charge for the first CableCard as the primary outlet.
> 
> 
> You can get a brand new TiVo HD with lifetime service for around $500. TiVo HD from 6ave.com for $208 with coupon AFLTVO208. Lifetime service from eBay for $345, minus live.com rebate. The live search rebate varies between 0% and 30% and can change multiple times a day. Or, if you know someone with TiVo, he/she can get the lifetime for $299.



I'll have to look in to that, my 3 year is up this coming Sept. Regarding the CC's, the first one is "free" but the second has a cost right? Or is the S3 capable of using a single card now? I guess it doesn't matter as they don't sell them anymore.


----------



## c3

S3 still needs two cards, which should be $1.79 in the Bay Area.


----------



## pappy97

Any word from anyone with ties to Comcast Bay Area as to whether we are getting DOCSIS 3.0 this month? Mike F? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15284146
> 
> 
> S3 still needs two cards, which should be $1.79 in the Bay Area.



That's what I thought, thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15284200
> 
> 
> Any word from anyone with ties to Comcast Bay Area as to whether we are getting DOCSIS 3.0 this month? Mike F? Thanks.



I've been thinking about dropping my service down to 12/2 from 16/2 and save $10 a month, if we even have that tier here.


----------



## walk

I think the tiers are 6/1 and 16/2, but if you find otherwise let me know.


With Tivo, you need the same level of service for Tivo + Cablecard as you do with Comcast DVR don't you? You'd only save the difference between DVR fee and Cablecard fee (if any). Meaning you still need Digital Silver or whatever you have in order to tune in those encrypted digital channels on the Tivo/CC, right?


As for DirecTV, I broke this down before but I'm basically saving over $600 in the first year alone, and that's after startup/equipment costs. Now if they charge me more for HSI that will cut into that (unless I find another ISP) but still, that's a big big difference (and ahhh the service is better). After the 1st year the price settles at about $75/mo for roughly the same service on Comcast that I'm currently spending well over $100 for.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15284944
> 
> 
> I think the tiers are 6/1 and 16/2, but if you find otherwise let me know.
> 
> 
> With Tivo, you need the same level of service for Tivo + Cablecard as you do with Comcast DVR don't you? You'd only save the difference between DVR fee and Cablecard fee (if any). Meaning you still need Digital Silver or whatever you have in order to tune in those encrypted digital channels on the Tivo/CC, right?
> 
> 
> As for DirecTV, I broke this down before but I'm basically saving over $600 in the first year alone, and that's after startup/equipment costs. Now if they charge me more for HSI that will cut into that (unless I find another ISP) but still, that's a big big difference (and ahhh the service is better). After the 1st year the price settles at about $75/mo for roughly the same service on Comcast that I'm currently spending well over $100 for.



I saw the 12/2 mentioned in a post related to DSLReports, not really sure what is actually offered here, does anybody really?










With the TiVo all you need is Limited Basic($18 here in SR), that's all I have.


With the Comcast DVR you need to have at least Standard Cable, and I believe the first digital tier to get their DVR. This was the main reason I went with the S3 originally, all I wanted was the local HD, but Comcast wanted to stick me with over $60 of programming to use their DVR. As soon as the S3 was available(mid-Sept '06), I had one 3 days later and got rid of the Moto box and the extra programming, and I've never looked back.


----------



## walk

Limited basic will get you locals, but not all the other channels, that's what I mean. You need Standard cable AND a Digital package to get channels above about 82 (HD or SD).


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15284200
> 
> 
> Any word from anyone with ties to Comcast Bay Area as to whether we are getting DOCSIS 3.0 this month? Mike F? Thanks.



This month?







I wouldn't expect it _this decade_.


----------



## Brian Conrad

So if one cancels Standard Cable (called "Expanded Basic" in the brochures) do you have to give back the DVR?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15285047
> 
> 
> So if one cancels Standard Cable (called "Expanded Basic" in the brochures) do you have to give back the DVR?



yes


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15285027
> 
> 
> Limited basic will get you locals, but not all the other channels, that's what I mean. You need Standard cable AND a Digital package to get channels above about 82 (HD or SD).



Right, that was my point, all I wanted was the locals, which come with the 30 or so analog/SD channels in the Limited Basic package. To get the Comcast DVR you have to have all the rest of that stuff, that's why I've always said the Comcast DVR really costs around $45 a month rather than the $15.95 they say it does.


IOW, if all you want is local HD from Comcast, you can't have their DVR as well. If Comcast ever does a la carte, you can bet they'll be a minimum of $45 or so of programing in order to get the DVR.


Those Moto DVRs are paid for probably within the first 8-10 months of service, after that, I'll bet most of that $15.95 revenue is pure profit.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15285047
> 
> 
> So if one cancels Standard Cable (called "Expanded Basic" in the brochures) do you have to give back the DVR?



Standard Cable is Limited Basic + Expanded Cable, at least it used to be. If you cancel the minimum digital tier, and Expanded Basic to be left with Limited Basic, you have to return the Comcast DVR.


When I first tried to do the above I thought I was good to go until she said "I see you have a DVR on the account, that will have to returned". As soon as the TiVo was available, I bought it.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/15281037
> 
> 
> Both my TiVos added the new channels, problem is none of them work. I should get all of them since I have the triple play premier, when I go into the diagnostics it looks like the channel doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I am in Redwood Shores, I *thought* we were on the same system as Foster City (that is the office I have gone to) which seems to have the new channels.



same here in San Carlos. Got Tivo message with all the new channels this AM, but not on Comcast box yet.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15285354
> 
> 
> Right, that was my point, all I wanted was the locals, which come with the 30 or so analog/SD channels in the Limited Basic package.



Yeah but you have satellite, right? He doesn't want that, he just wants to get rid of the Comcast Moto DVR and use a Tivo instead, if I understood correctly...


You can do that, you will save the $16 DVR fee, but of course pay whatever Tivo charges for the box and monthly fee.


If you get rid of any channels in Standard or Digital cable you can't tune them on a Tivo either.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15285037
> 
> 
> This month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect it _this decade_.



They are beta testing it in San Jose, and a few months ago Comcast said the top 10 markets would get it by the end of the year.


But since then, no word. I'm hoping Mike F or someone can provide actual news rather than the bashing because it took us a while to get Blast.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15286725
> 
> 
> You can do that, you will save the $16 DVR fee, but of course pay whatever Tivo charges for the box and monthly fee.



$16/month for 3 years = $576 for Comcast DVR. Or, spend around $500 for TiVo HD with lifetime service. At the end of the 3 years, the TiVo should still be worth $200-$300.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15282431
> 
> 
> The live search rebate varies between 0% and 30% and can change multiple times a day.



It does vary from time to time based on past history. In the short-term though, it's been stuck at 8% for a few weeks now.


----------



## sfhub

Has anyone noticed the v11 TiVo software isn't doing a good job handling the double entry for 722 GolfHD in the channel guide? (I believe the double entry is from the CableCARD channel list)


If I open the channel guide, it won't scroll above or below 722. If I tune to 722, then ch+/- won't change to any other channel and the channel guide only has 722 and no other channel.


I say v11, but maybe it was this was on earlier OS versions too. I seem to recall double entry channels before and not having this problem.


I first noticed it when I happened to type 722 in the mobile slingbox client as a starting point then could no longer use ch+/- to change channels. I thought the IR blaster was messed up, but then when I looked on the actual TiVo, the channel guide only had 722. Once I changed to another channel, the full channel guide returned, but I still couldn't scroll past 722 in either direction.


----------



## Fab2007

Same situation in Belmont: Tivo lineup has the new channels (with the programming as well), but they are not coming in from Comcast (no signal).

My guess is that this is mistake by Tivo (or by Tribune Media) and Comcast will not show these new channels in Belmont/San Carlos until they upgrade our system.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15285639
> 
> 
> same here in San Carlos. Got Tivo message with all the new channels this AM, but not on Comcast box yet.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15287116
> 
> 
> It does vary from time to time based on past history. In the short-term though, it's been stuck at 8% for a few weeks now.



It was 20% just a couple of days ago, for less than ~24 hours.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15287145
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the v11 TiVo software isn't doing a good job handling the double entry for 722 GolfHD in the channel guide? (I believe the double entry is from the CableCARD channel list)
> 
> 
> If I open the channel guide, it won't scroll above or below 722. If I tune to 722, then ch+/- won't change to any other channel and the channel guide only has 722 and no other channel.
> 
> 
> I say v11, but maybe it was this was on earlier OS versions too. I seem to recall double entry channels before and not having this problem.
> 
> 
> I first noticed it when I happened to type 722 in the mobile slingbox client as a starting point then could no longer use ch+/- to change channels. I thought the IR blaster was messed up, but then when I looked on the actual TiVo, the channel guide only had 722. Once I changed to another channel, the full channel guide returned, but I still couldn't scroll past 722 in either direction.



SfHub,


I had the very same problem but you can fix it by redoing the initial Guide setup, it takes about 20 minutes to do but it fixed it for me. It also fixed the problem with the Fx-HD channel using the East Coast feed for the guide data and I finally get guide data for the Cartoon-HD channel.


On another note. I'm waiting for the official word from Comcast about the recent channel additions ( or the lack of addition in some areas ). I know it's the holidays and a lot of people are on vacation. I just got back and I'm going to be leaving again to visit my brothers in Davis and Stockton but I can get my email from there so when I get the word to post I will... I haven't forgotten










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

The MSNBC web page had a head line about power companies rushing to restore power in the North East. The only problem was the picture of the lineman was in a lift and you could see the "C" of the Comcast logo on it. He was trying to remove a branch from a cable line. IOW, "forget the power" just get us our cable TV back!


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15287145
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed the v11 TiVo software isn't doing a good job handling the double entry for 722 GolfHD in the channel guide? (I believe the double entry is from the CableCARD channel list)
> 
> 
> If I open the channel guide, it won't scroll above or below 722. If I tune to 722, then ch+/- won't change to any other channel and the channel guide only has 722 and no other channel.
> 
> 
> I say v11, but maybe it was this was on earlier OS versions too. I seem to recall double entry channels before and not having this problem.
> 
> 
> I first noticed it when I happened to type 722 in the mobile slingbox client as a starting point then could no longer use ch+/- to change channels. I thought the IR blaster was messed up, but then when I looked on the actual TiVo, the channel guide only had 722. Once I changed to another channel, the full channel guide returned, but I still couldn't scroll past 722 in either direction.




I noticed the same problem last night on my HD and S3 Tivos. I restarted them through the menu and after the reboot, the duplicate 722 channel was gone and scrolling through the guide works properly again. Very weird.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/15291021
> 
> 
> I noticed the same problem last night on my HD and S3 Tivos. I restarted them through the menu and after the reboot, the duplicate 722 channel was gone and scrolling through the guide works properly again. Very weird.



Thanks, I rebooted both S3s and the duplicate 722 was gone as well as the channel guide problem.


I have a gut feeling the bug in TiVo guide handling is still there, but the conditions to bring it about are no longer present.


----------



## raghu1111

That was weird. I rebooted my Tivo and it looks fine. I was thinking or restarting it to plug it through 'kill-a-watt' any way.


btw : Tivo HD sips 45-48 watts (less than I thought).

Comcast DCT 700 sips 7 watts (much less than I thought).


too bad : powered off Oppo DVD player takes as much as my boombox set to pretty high volume (2 watts).


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15286858
> 
> 
> They are beta testing it in San Jose, and a few months ago Comcast said the top 10 markets would get it by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> But since then, no word. I'm hoping Mike F or someone can provide actual news rather than the bashing because it took us a while to get Blast.



Not bashing, I remember that statement but I haven't heard anything about it since then. Are they really testing in San Jose? That's news to me. Does anyone have it, or know anyone that has it?


I just wouldn't expect it until 2010 or later. Bay Area is always the last to get anything new (because we complain too much or something).


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15293161
> 
> 
> That was weird. I rebooted my Tivo and it looks fine. I was thinking or restarting it to plug it through 'kill-a-watt' any way.
> 
> 
> btw : Tivo HD sips 45-48 watts (less than I thought).
> 
> Comcast DCT 700 sips 7 watts (much less than I thought).
> 
> 
> too bad : powered off Oppo DVD player takes as much as my boombox set to pretty high volume (2 watts).



Holy Moley! You mean that you HD TiVo guys are all sipping (sic) nearly 50 W 24/7??? Do they use vacuum tubes? A full-on HDD takes under 10 W, ferhevvinsake.


That tidbit just evaporated the last vestige of my interest in TiVo. I already had pretty much written TiVo off because of the exorbitant, IMO, subscription fees in comparison to my $15/year Schedules Direct one. That put a fork in it.


Regarding the DCT: I don't have one, but if I did I'd unplug it when not using the TV, just as I unplug my 6-watt-in-"standby" laser printer when it's not in use.


----------



## walk

The DVR needs to be "on" all the time to record programs obviously. 50 watts is about 37 KwH, at about 12 cents/Kwh that's $4.50 per month, big deal. It's not just the HDD obviously, the cpu and tuner(s) need to be active.


For non-DVR boxes you could use one of those "smart" power strips that monitors one of the outlets (say your TV) and turns off the other outlets when it detects that device is turned off.


----------



## wco81

Is anyone using Tivo with Comcast Limited Basic?


How much extra do they charge you for a cable card? I thought the first one was free but I'm hearing that Comcast tries to tack on some additional charges?


Or are you basically replacing the Comcast $15 DVR fee for the Tivo service fee?


----------



## TPeterson

My (HTPC) DVR is only "on" when actually recording programs (except for the ~5 minutes per day that it takes to download the Schedules Direct information and set up the day's recording schedule).


Multiply that $4.50/mo. by the number of TiVos in use and then try to tell me that the sum is not a "big deal", hmm? It's a colossal waste of energy!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15295934
> 
> 
> Is anyone using Tivo with Comcast Limited Basic?
> 
> 
> How much extra do they charge you for a cable card? I thought the first one was free but I'm hearing that Comcast tries to tack on some additional charges?
> 
> 
> Or are you basically replacing the Comcast $15 DVR fee for the Tivo service fee?



I have Limited Basic with the S3 Tivo. The Comcast bill is $18 plus $1.79 for the CCs. The S3 uses 2 cards - with current model TiVo's, which can use 1 card, there shouldn't be any charge if it's the only outlet you have.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15295384
> 
> 
> Not bashing, I remember that statement but I haven't heard anything about it since then. Are they really testing in San Jose? That's news to me. Does anyone have it, or know anyone that has it?
> 
> 
> I just wouldn't expect it until 2010 or later. Bay Area is always the last to get anything new (because we complain too much or something).



Walk,


Anyone that is in the beta testing wouldn't be able to say anything due to NDA but if you follow what's happening in the Northwest, it's bound to get here faster than 2010. One way you will know that somethings going to happen is when Dave starts getting a lot of DTA's in the warehouse or I get permission to post










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15295758
> 
> 
> For non-DVR boxes you could use one of those "smart" power strips that monitors one of the outlets (say your TV) and turns off the other outlets when it detects that device is turned off.



How does your remote turn on the TV if it has no power to sense the remote signal? Seems we need completely redesigned electronics to do that though I do note my Sony Blu-Ray player does not have a standby light so it may have some energy reducing standby system. It is probably possible to charge something on a device so it can just check for remote signals and if it's charge is low turn on standby long enough to recharge. My Eee-PC AC adapter is stone cold on the outlet and only gets warm if you actually recharge the device or are using it. So there has been some work in this area.


I'm also wondering how long it will take a remote power switch maker to make $10-$20 infra-red light switch for home theater users being that Logitech charges an extra $100 for the Harmony that can control a $20 RF switch. There's a market for some astute manufacturer. You just have to put the sensor some place where it can see the remote.


----------



## marswill

I'm able to control my X-10 lighting with my Harmony 880 by using a X-10 PowerHouse IR Command Center, Model No. IR543. This unit works great with the Harmony and Logitech provides the data base online for this unit. The unit converts the IR commands to X-10 commands that it then injects into the house power. I currently have it controlling all of my lighting including the Cyron 180 LED multicolor backlight behind my 100" FireHawk screen.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I had looked into X-10 and it was not cost effective. I have no interest in controlling all my house lights with something like an X-10 system which I've been aware of since it was first introduced. I'm only turning off one lamp in the room that is over by the subwoofer and not next to me. That could be controlled by an inexpensive IR device if someone would make one.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15297283
> 
> 
> I had looked into X-10 and it was not cost effective. I have no interest in controlling all my house lights with something like an X-10 system which I've been aware of since it was first introduced. I'm only turning off one lamp in the room that is over by the subwoofer and not next to me. That could be controlled by an inexpensive IR device if someone would make one.



X10 IR543 IR controller (about $15 delivered)

X10 AM466 appliance module (about $10 delivered)

Check eBay, $25 total, a lot cheaper than most people would think. And you could expand to control 16 if you want with more modules.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15295758
> 
> 
> For non-DVR boxes you could use one of those "smart" power strips that monitors one of the outlets (say your TV) and turns off the other outlets when it detects that device is turned off.



For DCT-700 it is 7 watts irrespective of whether TV is on or not. Cable boxes are always on mainly to receive data.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15297516
> 
> 
> X10 IR543 IR controller (about $15 delivered)
> 
> X10 AM466 appliance module (about $10 delivered)
> 
> Check eBay, $25 total, a lot cheaper than most people would think. And you could expand to control 16 if you want with more modules.



Thanks but the appliance module is not IR. I already have an RF remote switch with its own remote (around $20 or less). I found one wall switch with IR that would do the trick but only sold in the UK. But then it would have to be wired in. Just an IR version of what I already have would work though as I said before you may need to be able to have the IR sensor separate connected by wire so that it can be hit by the remote's IR.


Managing two remotes is okay (over 10 otherwise). All I'm saying is some company will realize the lack given that Logitech sells Harmony remotes priced as low as $99 MSRP which could also turn off lights if they were on an IR remote module.


----------



## Elevate

Is anyone else having trouble with KTVU and KPIX over QAM? I was setting up a new TV and picked them both up in a channel scan early Saturday evening. Starting later Saturday they both had disappeared - and still haven't returned...


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15298966
> 
> 
> Thanks but the appliance module is not IR.
> 
> ...



But the IR543 is IR and it controls the appliance or lamp modules via RF when you use an IR remote. The result is exactly the same as the device you purpose. Only the X10 IR solution is 2 separate boxes and work together wireless for the same function that you want. I use this combo to turn on and off several of my electronic components like power amps and computer monitor. My universal remote is a URC MX-3000 which is IR. Most other universal remotes like, for example, the Harmony, have X10 codes available.


----------



## raghu1111

$4.50 per month does sound like a lot of waste. I think if Tivo spends more on hardware engineering, it could reduce the wattage much further for future Tivos (SD card for 30 minute buffer, for e.g.) Unlike analog TV, it does not even need to encode the stream. I don't think this much usage is unavoidable. I remember someone mentioned long back that Comcast non-DVR was about 40 watts.. DCT 700 is big improvement over that.


This only accounts for 12% of my electricity bill. Should check what other devices are contributing big. Only other always on devises are refrigerator and a Linux box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15295961
> 
> 
> My (HTPC) DVR is only "on" when actually recording programs (except for the ~5 minutes per day that it takes to download the Schedules Direct information and set up the day's recording schedule).
> 
> 
> Multiply that $4.50/mo. by the number of TiVos in use and then try to tell me that the sum is not a "big deal", hmm? It's a colossal waste of energy!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15301696
> 
> 
> $4.50 per month does sound like a lot of waste. I think if Tivo spends more on hardware engineering, it could reduce the wattage much further for future Tivos (SD card for 30 minute buffer, for e.g.) Unlike analog TV, it does not even need to encode the stream. I don't think this much usage is unavoidable. I remember someone mentioned long back that Comcast non-DVR was about 40 watts.. DCT 700 is big improvement over that.
> 
> 
> This only accounts for 12% of my electricity bill. Should check what other devices are contributing big. Only other always on devises are refrigerator and a Linux box.



My Pioneer plasma and my Panasonic plasma, not current-year models, consume about 25W each on standby. Both have cable cards installed, although cable card is not the reason why it is using so much power. The new models are much better. It is really wasteful, especially considering that I am using a lot of power and therefore on the most expensive tier as far as my electric bill is concerned. If I unplug those from the wall, then it takes maybe a minute for the TV to wake up. Not a huge deal, but my kids often forget to do that.


I also had a Comcast HD tuner box (Moto 3200). If I unplugged that, I could not get On-Demand when I turned it back on, for a while (several minutes at least), and the guide data would be lost. Right now I have a Comcast DVR (Moto 34XX), because my tuner box is broken and they don't have any in stock, and they gave me that as a temporary substitute. That DVR consumes 30 W in standby (ouch!). Curiously, when it is turned on, it only runs a watt or so higher.


The real villain, of course, is the Sony PS3 which many people use as a Blu-Ray player. Even when idling, it consumes 100-200W, depending on the vintage of the player. A dedicated stand-alone player would only use 10W or so.


----------



## clau

It's now time to look at my Comcast bill again, now that the promotions have run out







. I have two cable cards and a Comcast HD tuner box. I am on the Digital Starter plan. How much should I be paying for the cable TV service?


I am asking because I seem to get different answers from different CSR's. Ideally I would want to only pay $1.79 each for those cable cards, plus the $60 or so for Digital Starter, but my bill is significantly higher.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15281898
> 
> 
> It's $15.95 per month for the Moto DVR now, plus the unwanted required programming needed to quality for the DVR? Holy sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's $191 a year. You can get a refurb TiVo HD for $179 right now, add in a 3 year sub and it comes to $17.22 per month total(including CC cost @ $3.95 - is it really that much now?), or $206 a year. That's $15 more per year for a vastly superior DVR, and that doesn't include the savings of nearly $900($300 per year @$25 per month) of unwanted programming costs needed to get the Moto DVR.



Keep in mind one thing: with the Comcast box, you can get PPVs and OnDemand. If you have just TiVo with CableCARDs, you can't.


-- Don


----------



## Derek87

interesting discussion on power consumption. if i recall correctly, my Moto 6200 (?) HD box (no DVR) was an energy pig. i may have faulty memory, but it was in the tens of Watts the time i measured in a few years ago (40-ish?).


i've recently gotten rid of it with my new TV that has a QAM tuner. although the latter has higher power consumption i'm sure when it is on (46 vs 32 inch LCD), i'm sure i'm going to be saving power each month, not to mention the $8 they were charging me each month for their HD tuner box.


(but i know i'm unusual...all i want are the limited basic stations after realizing my TV watching was minimal recently and i was throwing away a lot per month to Comcast)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15303787
> 
> 
> Keep in mind one thing: with the Comcast box, you can get PPVs and OnDemand. If you have just TiVo with CableCARDs, you can't.
> 
> 
> -- Don



True, but I don't think I've ever purchased any PPV event, and I've read that OnDemand can be a bit sketchy in use and quality, plus, Neflix and Amazon should cover most of anything I might have missed, maybe not the best quality, but sufficient. That extra $900 or so of programming over 3 years is just way too much just to have access to those features, for me anyway. The Comcast/Moto DVR is really not comparable to the TiVo either. It's 2009 and you still can't add any additional storage to those boxes for just one glaring difference.


I'll I ever wanted from Comcast was the ability to record local HD channels, they lost me awhile back with regard to cablenet HD channels by not keeping pace with DirecTV - I get all of that I want from them - with the S3 I have what I wanted and save(ed) a bundle of money. For me, it's definitely the best option.


----------



## raghu1111

> My Pioneer plasma and my Panasonic plasma, not current-year models, consume about 25W each on standby.

I knew pioneer with cable card was bad.


My 2005 42 inch Panasonic takes 0.4 watts in standby (5 times better than my DVD player).. it does not have a cable card. I need to measure my 2007 50 inch Panasonic, but suspect it would in the same range.


----------



## Keenan

I've got one of those Watts Up meters, think I check some of my equipment, some of it's probably higher than I would have expected, or wanted to know.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15303631
> 
> 
> It's now time to look at my Comcast bill again, now that the promotions have run out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have two cable cards and a Comcast HD tuner box. I am on the Digital Starter plan. How much should I be paying for the cable TV service?
> 
> 
> I am asking because I seem to get different answers from different CSR's. Ideally I would want to only pay $1.79 each for those cable cards, plus the $60 or so for Digital Starter, but my bill is significantly higher.



You have to pay ~$7 for each additional outlet.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15304097
> 
> 
> You have to pay ~$7 for each additional outlet.



But the digital starter package comes with one HD tuner, right? So it should be $59.95+2*($7+$1.79)=$77.53, correct?


That's pretty expensive. I may return the tuner or one of the cable cards to save the $9.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15303574
> 
> 
> The real villain, of course, is the Sony PS3 which many people use as a Blu-Ray player. Even when idling, it consumes 100-200W, depending on the vintage of the player. A dedicated stand-alone player would only use 10W or so.



When in standby mode PS3 uses 0 watts. During use it ranges from about 185W to 205W. What BD player uses only 10W? I'd think it would be higher, decoding MPEG4, AVC etc, requires a good amount of horsepower.


Anyway, the way the "smart" power strips work is they have 1 plug that is always on where you plug in a device that you are going to turn on and off yourself, and the strip detects the power draw and turns on 3-4 other outlets on the same strip. So you turn on say your TV, or a computer, and the strip turns on the other accessories, it's very useful for things that don't have power switches. Though honestly, it's not really worth it unless your device is using more than 10W or so when in standby mode.


Cutting power to your cable box really isn't a good idea though, it will lose all the guide data. For a DVR it's a definite no-no since it will obviously fail to record any shows you have scheduled.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15295758
> 
> 
> The DVR needs to be "on" all the time to record programs obviously. 50 watts is about 37 KwH, at about 12 cents/Kwh that's $4.50 per month, big deal.



You're lucky to be paying 12 cents/KWH. Our marginal rate is 35 cents/KW. That DVR, at 30W, is costing us $7.50/month, even if it is in standby. That's if I have only one DVR.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15304469
> 
> 
> When in standby mode PS3 uses 0 watts. During use it ranges from about 185W to 205W. What BD player uses only 10W? I'd think it would be higher, decoding MPEG4, AVC etc, requires a good amount of horsepower.



Well, my Panasonic BD player, DMP-BD35K, uses 14W playing a blu-ray. Not sure if other players do not consume less.


I was talking about the PS3 idling at 100-200W. Meaning not playing games or movies, just displaying a static logo. You would think that the graphics processor would have little to do.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15303954
> 
> 
> I've read that OnDemand can be a bit sketchy in use and quality.



i haven't observed this. my wife is a heavy user and it has worked well for us so far. comcast has many faults but i wouldn't count this among them.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15306774
> 
> 
> i haven't observed this. my wife is a heavy user and it has worked well for us so far. comcast has many faults but i wouldn't count this among them.



I was just commenting on what I've read from some others here, I've never used it myself, it probably does work well in most cases. The point for me though was that is wasn't worth the extra cost incurred just to have the feature.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15295758
> 
> 
> The DVR needs to be "on" all the time to record programs obviously. 50 watts is about 37 KwH, at about 12 cents/Kwh that's $4.50 per month, big deal. It's not just the HDD obviously, the cpu and tuner(s) need to be active.



That is, until you go over your baseline limits, which it is quite easy to do with various tech gadgets people in the valley like to have. At 130% over baseline, the rate about doubles to 24 cents.


It doesn't have to be on all the time. TiVo just designed it that way. They could have designed a standby mode where they weren't buffering live TV on 2 tuners 24/7.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15303574
> 
> 
> My Pioneer plasma and my Panasonic plasma, not current-year models, consume about 25W each on standby. Both have cable cards installed, although cable card is not the reason why it is using so much power.



Are you sure about the CableCARDs not being the reason? The cards themselves wouldn't be drawing the power, but they force many TVs into a mode where they have some modules running 24/7. On my Sharp, I think the standby power goes up by 25-30 watts when you use CableCARDs vs when you don't use them.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15304469
> 
> 
> Cutting power to your cable box really isn't a good idea though, it will lose all the guide data. For a DVR it's a definite no-no since it will obviously fail to record any shows you have scheduled.



I think for the vast majority of people cutting power (or going into very low power mode) from 1am to 5am for a DVR would be fine if you could force that DVR to download guide data at a specific time.


If a DVR designer wanted to be more advanced, they could just map out the recordings for the day with the assumption that the DVR needs to be on 1hr in advance of any recordings to make sure channel maps get downloaded from the CableCARD. Any other open periods in the day, they can go into very low power standby mode with just a wake-up timer and front display clock driver. DVRs know in advance which hours it will be recording and most people don't actually care that much about 24/7 live TV buffering on 2 tuners. If they did care, they could just disable "green" mode for the DVR.


Suffice it to say there is a lot of low hanging fruit for someone who wanted to design a green DVR and market it as a significant cost saving feature. The power usage can pretty easily equal half the monthly service fees making the hidden+upfront costs about 150% of what you think you are paying.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15306419
> 
> 
> I was talking about the PS3 idling at 100-200W. Meaning not playing games or movies, just displaying a static logo. You would think that the graphics processor would have little to do.


 http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=9258T&cpc=SCH 


I decided to use one of these for those power-hungry devices I'm often not using but end up leaving on because I'm too lazy to get up and turn them on or off. They are also good for devices that you can't have hang while you are travelling like Slingbox, where if it hangs, you have no way to reset it remotely, whereas remotely pulling the power cord gets you back up and running quickly.


When they are on sale it is around $50. The convenience of being able to click on a link on my phone or laptop to turn things on/off/power-cycle makes it worth it for me.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15310316
> 
> 
> Are you sure about the CableCARDs not being the reason? The cards themselves wouldn't be drawing the power, but they force many TVs into a mode where they have some modules running 24/7. On my Sharp, I think the standby power goes up by 25-30 watts when you use CableCARDs vs when you don't use them.



Let me qualify that. Whether the CableCard is inserted or not does not change the standby consumption. The design of the CableCard tuner obviously contributed to the higher consumption. The Pioneer TV is always looking for program guides whether you are using the QAM tuner or the ATSC tuner, even when the unit is in standby.


----------



## walk

Why would you leave your PS3 on all the time? There's no reason to do that at all. The last update even included a feature to turn it off after a few hours of inactivity.


As for DVRs, they could obviously be better designed with power in mind, say for example storing the guide/schedule info on hard disk so they don't LOSE IT ALL WHEN POWER IS LOST







... but they still need to be "on" at some level to be able start recordings.


Still, 30-40w just isn't enough to justify spending a ton of money on fancy power strips. If you had 3 devices using that much (or one using 90-100W or more) in standby it might make sense, but not if it's going to take 10 years to pay for itself, like when people suggest using them on cable modems and inkjet printers and such which only sip a few watts at most.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15311557
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> but they still need to be "on" at some level to be able start recordings.
> 
> ...
> 
> Still, 30-40w just isn't enough to justify spending a ton of money on fancy power strips. If you had 3 devices using that much (or one using 90-100W or more) in standby it might make sense, but not if it's going to take 10 years to pay for itself, like when people suggest using them on cable modems and inkjet printers and such which only sip a few watts at most.



Sure they need to be on to record, but the point is take a 24hr day and see how many hours your device is recording. The hours you don't record is probably greater than the hours you do record which means you should be able to get close to 50% or more reduction in power usage with a smart green DVR design.


It's not necessarily just about the individual. If you start multiplying by the # of DVR users it starts adding up.


Personally I use the IP-controllable power strips primarily because of the ability to reset devices remotely which for me is worth it, but since I have them, I end up using them to shut-off devices that suck up too much power and/or don't have standby modes. They also have NTP clients and a power scheduler you can also use them as an advanced (mix of scheduled and not set schedule) vacation timer for lights.


A 40w device 24/7 is using around $82 a year if you are in the 130-200% baseline range so it is certainly in the range of paying for itself within a year. Of course if you really do use the device 24/7 or significantly close to it, no amount of shutting down will really save you that much money.


----------



## walk

I don't know why you pay so much, I would call PG&E about that. On the last bill I checked it was 12-13 cents per KWH.


If you really want to save money, replace all the light bulbs in your house with CFLs, that will save much much more than 40 watts (fact it will likely save over 40W PER bulb). You can get them for $1-2 each if you find them on special, I see them everywhere, the grocery store, Kmart, etc.. They will pay for themselves in the 1st month, maybe 2.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15312504
> 
> 
> I don't know why you pay so much, I would call PG&E about that. On the last bill I checked it was 12-13 cents per KWH.



That is because you are within 130% of baseline usage. Clau and techie folks with lots of gadgets know what I'm talking about. Once you go over baseline usage there is a quick rampup on what they charge you. It is basically a framework for rationing electricity, but with rates that are not so high as to be real rationing.


Within baseline 11 cents. 100-130% of baseline 13 cents. 130-200% baseline 25 cents. After that I don't know how high it gets.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15312504
> 
> 
> If you really want to save money, replace all the light bulbs in your house with CFLs, that will save much much more than 40 watts (fact it will likely save over 40W PER bulb). You can get them for $1-2 each if you find them on special, I see them everywhere, the grocery store, Kmart, etc.. They will pay for themselves in the 1st month, maybe 2.



They've already been replaced so no gain there, but for me, the light bulbs won't save as much on a normalized basis because the aren't on 24/7, actually much less, probably a couple of hours a day. Any light I have that is on 24/7 has been replaced with LED.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15303954
> 
> 
> True, but I don't think I've ever purchased any PPV event, and I've read that OnDemand can be a bit sketchy in use and quality, plus, Neflix and Amazon should cover most of anything I might have missed, maybe not the best quality, but sufficient.



If there's nothing that's only on OnDemand (for example, pretty much the only reason I have it is for WWE Classics OnDemand) that you want, then stick with the S3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15304443
> 
> 
> But the digital starter package comes with one HD tuner, right? So it should be $59.95+2*($7+$1.79)=$77.53, correct?



You are on Digital Starter with one HD box and two sets of CableCards, right?


I have Digital Preferred with one HD box and one set of CableCards, and I get charged $1.79 for the cards, $6.99 for the "second digital outlet", and another $7 for the second HDTV access. The Terms and Conditions for Digital Starter say that "digital access is limited to a single outlet", so assuming all three of your connections are HDTV, I think it'll cost you $59.95+2*($7+$6.99+$1.79)=$91.51.


-- Don


----------



## walk

What determines your baseline? Is it square footage or? You shouldn't be going over your baseline on a regular basis obviously, I'd call and get your baseline raised if that's the problem.


I have as many gadgets as anyone (TVs, computers, video games, etc) plus 2 outdoor lights that run all night, and a 240W attic fan that runs pretty much any time the sun shines (10-12 hrs/day) yet I stay well below the baseline.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15312745
> 
> 
> If there's nothing that's only on OnDemand (for example, pretty much the only reason I have it is for WWE Classics OnDemand) that you want, then stick with the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> You are on Digital Starter with one HD box and two sets of CableCards, right?
> 
> 
> I have Digital Preferred with one HD box and one set of CableCards, and I get charged $1.79 for the cards, $6.99 for the "second digital outlet", and another $7 for the second HDTV access. The Terms and Conditions for Digital Starter say that "digital access is limited to a single outlet", so assuming all three of your connections are HDTV, I think it'll cost you $59.95+2*($7+$6.99+$1.79)=$91.51.



Standard cable is $59.95, then you need a Digital package on top of that, I pay $16.95 for Digital "Preferred". Plus $15.95 for DVR and ($7 + $6.99 - $3.50 promo rate = $10.49) for the 2nd HD box.


Don't forget there's about $8 in taxes and franchise fees on CATV.


Comcast Cable Television $ 103.34

Comcast High Speed Internet $ 42.95
*Taxes, Surcharges and Fees $ 8.31*


Payment Due Date AUTOPAY $ 154.60


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15312746
> 
> 
> What determines your baseline? Is it square footage or?



Nope. It's based on where you live and whether it's summer or winter, as shown here .


> Quote:
> You shouldn't be going over your baseline on a regular basis....



I agree...and not using appliances that are needlessly running full-bore 24/7 is part of the solution.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15310183
> 
> 
> That is, until you go over your baseline limits, which it is quite easy to do with various tech gadgets people in the valley like to have. At 130% over baseline, the rate about doubles to 24 cents.
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be on all the time. TiVo just designed it that way. They could have designed a standby mode where they weren't buffering live TV on 2 tuners 24/7.



That is rather silly, I suppose it's so if you're late getting to the TV you can still rewind it to catch a show.


It would be nice if that feature could be turned off though.


You mentioned getting guide data, if one really wanted to save the energy they could leave the TiVo OFF until 30 mins before they were to use it, and with guide data, dialing in manually once every few days should cover it. That way it's not on 24/7. Plus, if you tune the TiVo to 2 channels with no signal it doesn't record/buffer anything as far as I know. I do know if you do that the throughput to/from the TiVo/PC is improved which seems to indicate less resources are being used.


So, power it off until it's time it's needed - viewing/recording, manually get guide data, and/or tune to no signal channels so it's not buffering while not in use.


Besides, I don't know what you guys are whining about, if I read the map TPeterson linked to correctly, you guys in the bay area have the cheapest electricity rates in the state.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15314003
> 
> 
> So, power it off until it's time it's needed - viewing/recording, manually get guide data, and/or tune to no signal channels so it's not buffering while not in use.
> 
> 
> Besides, I don't know what you guys are whining about, if I read the map TPeterson linked to correctly, you guys in the bay area have the cheapest electricity rates in the state.



If TiVo were to implement a low power mode that would make sense. Otherwise TiVo uses maybe at most 1 watt less when it is tuned to 2 channels with no signal vs 2 channels with signal. The buffering itself isn't the power sink. It is keeping all the components turned on so that it can buffer that uses the bulk of the power. The justification for keeping all the components on is the buffering feature. Power saving mode would also be much more effective if it was implemented at the design stage where they could implement a very simple interface to enable standby mode, something like pressing the power button.


The buffering is the only real excuse I can see someone using to justify why TiVo needs to be on full power 24/7. Take that away (because someone doesn't need it) and you start seeing that TiVo (and other DVRs) can really be in this proposed standby mode longer than they are on and in full-power recording/playback mode. In standby mode all they really need is a timer and front display driver.


You are reading the chart TPeterson linked to backwards. Those aren't rates for electricity. The #s are how many Kwh you are alloted per day at the cheap rationed rate of 11.5 cents.


According to that chart, during the winter, Santa Rosa has 28.5% more cheap rationed electricity than the peninsula (rate code TB is 12.6Kwh/day vs XB which is 9.8Kwh/day). During the summer Santa Rosa has 45.8% more cheap rationed electricity than the peninsula (rate code TB is 12.1Kwh/day vs XB which is 8.3Kwh/day)


This discussion of the rates is missing the point though. I don't think people mind paying the electricity amounts when they are actively using their devices. The complaint is always-on DVRs don't offer people an option to put them in low-power mode so people have the option to conserve when they aren't using them. It is akin to leaving your 40w light bulb turned on during the daytime when you have no need for it. Just pure waste.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15314003
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I don't know what you guys are whining about, if I read the map TPeterson linked to correctly, you guys in the bay area have the cheapest electricity rates in the state.



I am not sure what you are talking about







. I am at a marginal rate of 35 cents/KWH, certainly not cheap. Other cities, like Palo Alto, are not supplied by PG&E and enjoy much lower rates.


But putting aside the money cost, that power consumption is still a big waste. Let's say the Tivo's and the DVR's average 40W in standby. If there are 1 million of those out there, that is 40 million watts being consumed. For what purpose?


I design and develop ultra-low power circuits and systems, so it is almost criminal for someone to not pay attention to power consumption, IMO.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15312859
> 
> 
> Standard cable is $59.95, then you need a Digital package on top of that, I pay $16.95 for Digital "Preferred".



That might be some sort of legacy pricing. The website lists $59.95/month as the price for "Digital Starter".


My bill is pretty much the same as yours - $59.95 for "Standard Cable" plus $16.95 for "Digital Preferred". "Digital Preferred with Starz!" is an extra $35.94 above the Digital Starter price on the website. There doesn't seem to be a way to order Digital Preferred without Starz at the moment.


(I have Standard Cable (59.95) with Digital Preferred (16.95), Sports Entertainment Package (4.99), WWE 24/7 (7.99), Dual CableCards (1.79), Digital Additional Outlet (6.99), and HDTV (7.00 - I have two TVs with HDTV, but only one is charged); with fees, that's about $116/month (and that's without internet or phone) - and it's going to go up next month when I install another HDTV in my house.)


-- Don


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15314582
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am at a marginal rate of 35 cents/KWH, certainly not cheap.
> 
> ...
> 
> But putting aside the money cost, that power consumption is still a big waste. Let's say the Tivo's and the DVR's average 40W in standby. If there are 1 million of those out there, that is 40 million watts being consumed. For what purpose?



The real way to look at it is you are subsidizing the electrical usage for folks in Santa Rosa so they can come back and tell you 40w 24/7 is no big deal










I completely agree the issue is more about waste and conservation than about the absolute dollar amounts. Though at some point in the future, you could always imagine if electricity did what gasoline did and went up 3-4x, what people be saying about wasted electricity. Certainly if you start multiplying the waste by the # of users the numbers do start getting large.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15314793
> 
> 
> The real way to look at it is you are subsidizing the electrical usage for folks in Santa Rosa so they can come back and tell you 40w 24/7 is no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree the issue is more about waste and conservation than about the absolute dollar amounts. Though at some point in the future, you could always imagine if electricity did what gasoline did and went up 3-4x, what people be saying about wasted electricity. Certainly if you start multiplying the waste by the # of users the numbers do start getting large.



That's us! We consume, consume, consume, and consume even more, all at your expense, and we thank you for it.

















Agreed that the TiVo should have some sort of power management, especially in this day and age, it's just pure waste to have it running all the time.


I still think we should cut off SoCal and let them find their own water/energy instead of taking ours.

















P.S. I haven't really looked at my power bill in ages, but all this talk has prompted me to do so, but now I'm scared at what I might find.


----------



## raghu1111

I feel sad when I look at all-night-on lights in our complex. It is so surprising that none of them is a CFL bulb.. what a waste. If they change all those lights I think then can cut 10-15$ off of our monthly HOA (and may be increase the baseline usage limit for every one







). I should bring it up in next association meeting.


----------



## walk

All the outdoor lights in my HOA are fluorescent. The water bill (and landscaping maintenence) cost a lot more than the electric. Of course insurance is like 85% of the monthly bill.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15314793
> 
> 
> The real way to look at it is you are subsidizing the electrical usage for folks in Santa Rosa so they can come back and tell you 40w 24/7 is no big deal



Revenge for being banished to the 2% club for so long!


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15315225
> 
> 
> I feel sad when I look at all-night-on lights in our complex. It is so surprising that none of them is a CFL bulb.. what a waste. If they change all those lights I think then can cut 10-15$ off of our monthly HOA (and may be increase the baseline usage limit for every one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I should bring it up in next association meeting.



Suggest they put in solar powered lamps. Iraq got solar powered street lamps, why shouldn't we?

http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jul...rld/fg-solar14 


With CA going bankrupt and municipalities to follow, at least the street lamps can stay on even if we don't pay our bills


----------



## mikesay98

Sorry if this is a repost, but has anyone addressed all the new channels that were added today? My TiVo mentioned the 12 new HD channels added, though I don't seem to be able to tune to them quite yet. However, the TiVo has programming data for them. Guess a matter of time!!


----------



## dgpxyz

Hi, I haven't posted here before although I've gathered information here, and I hope this information will be helpful. I have compiled all clear QAM channels that I get right now in Daly City. Signal type is 480i when unspecified. For the record, I subscribe to the cheapest "digital" package...when I used my cable box the only "digital" channels I got through it were KFTY and the assorted PBS subchannels. Now that I have a QAM tuner the silly box is gathering dust like it should be.


Hopefully this isn't terribly redundant, obviously paging through all 280 pages wasn't too practical. I'm sure if it's useless a mod can delete it.


They are listed in channel # order for simplicity but they kinda almost fall into sequential categories so I have grouped them.


==Channels==

2.1 KTVU-2 Fox (HD) 720p - Cable box ch.702

* KNTV (NBC) and KBCW (CW)'s HD feeds are up on 120.1-120.3

4.2 KRON-4 MyNetworkTV (HD) 720p - Cable box ch.704

5.1 KPIX-5 CBS (HD) 1080i - Cable box ch.705

7.1 KGO-7 ABC (HD) 720p - Cable box ch.707

7-2 KGO Plus 480i - Cable box ch.194

7.3 KGO AccuWeather - Cable box ch.195

9.1 KQED-9 PBS (HD) 1080i - Cable box ch.709

9.2 KQED PBS Life 480i - Cable box ch.189


86.1 HSN - Simulcast of Analog ch.31

86.5 QVC - Simulcast of Analog ch.34

86.8 TV One - Cable box ch.483

86.10 C-Span2 480i - Cable box ch.109

86.11 C-Span 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.22

87.1 KBCW-44 CW 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.12

87.2 KTNC-42 Azteca - Simulcast of Analog ch.19

87.3 KTSF-26 - Simulcast of Analog ch.8

87.5 KDTV-14 Univision - Simulcast of Analog ch.14

87.6 KQED-9 PBS 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.9

87.7 KGO-7 ABC 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.7

87.8 KPIX-5 CBS 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.5

87.9 KTVU-2 Fox 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.2

87.10 KRON-4 MyNetworkTV 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.4

88.2 KCNS-38 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.21

88.3 KCSM - Simulcast of Analog ch.17

88.4 KFSF-66 Telefutura - Simulcast of Analog ch.20

88.5 KTLN-68 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.25

88.6 KQED PBS World - Cable box ch.190

88.7 KQED PBS/ V-Me - Cable box ch.191/621

88.8 KQED PBS Kids - Cable box ch.192

89.14, 100.10 JewelryTV 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.24

92.3 The California Channel - Cable box ch.108

93.1 KICU-36 - Simulcast of Analog ch.6

93.2 Telemundo 48 - Simulcast of Analog ch.18

93.3 KTEH - Simulcast of Analog ch.10

93.4 KKPX-65 - Simulcast of Analog ch.16

93.5 KNTV-11 NBC 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.3

94.1 Discovery 480i - Simulcast of Analog ch.16

96.1: KFTY-50 480i - Cable box ch.199


==Comcast stuff==

96.2 through .32: Music choice channels - Cable box channels 901-989

98.4 On Demand Barker - Cable box ch.1

100.2: Tv Guide - Cable box ch.111


==Public Access==

100.3: MCTV: Mid-Coast TV Channel 6

100.4: Daly City Public Access

100.5: Brisbane 27

100.6: Pacifica Community TV

100.7: PenTV


==VOD & Misc.==

100.9: Was airing paid programming all night. Couldn't identify.

101.1: VOD

101.2: VOD

102.1: VOD

103.1: VOD

104.1: VOD

104.3: VOD


120.1: KNTV Weather Plus - Cable box ch.186

120.2: KNTV-11 NBC (HD) 1080i - Cable box ch.703

120.3: KBCW-44 CW (HD) 1080i - Cable box ch.712


----------



## marines




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgpxyz* /forum/post/15318215
> 
> 
> Hi, I haven't posted here before although I've gathered information here, and I hope this information will be helpful. I have compiled all clear QAM channels that I get right now in Daly City. Signal type is 480i when unspecified. For the record, I subscribe to the cheapest "digital" package...when I used my cable box the only "digital" channels I got through it were KFTY and the assorted PBS subchannels. Now that I have a QAM tuner the silly box is gathering dust like it should be.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this isn't terribly redundant, obviously paging through all 280 pages wasn't too practical. I'm sure if it's useless a mod can delete it.
> 
> ...



I actually was looking for this info for my parents in Daly City. Thanks...


BTW, where did you get the info? Is there a list for other cities like Fremont?


----------



## bobby94928

You can go here to see what channels are are what frequency, just add your area code:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels


----------



## curtis82

Travel channel hd (755) just showed in my lineup here in San Leandro. Getting "not auth" right now but that will probably change at some point over night since it is part of my package


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15314905
> 
> 
> That's us! We consume, consume, consume, and consume even more



Our electricity up here is clean, renewable geothermal from The Geysers. Not that that's any excuse to waste, but it's awesome. I had the opportunity to tour the Calpine facilities up there, and it's pretty amazing stuff. You don't hear about much about it compared to things like solar and wind, but it's an important piece of the puzzle.


----------



## TPeterson

Jason, I think that you'll find, if you dig into it, that the majority of Calpine's Geysers plant's output is being sold to SMUD rather than PG&E.










But I agree with you about its value--it's an important resource and I heartily endorse the recent increase in geothermal development activities out here in California and other Western States.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15329611
> 
> 
> Jason, I think that you'll find, if you dig into it, that the majority of Calpine's Geysers plant's output is being sold to SMUD rather than PG&E.



Well, where the money goes is a different issue (crazy deregulation), but the actual electrons from the plant provide the majority of the power from the Oregon border to the Golden Gate bridge.


And it's being replenished primarily by Santa Rosa's waste water, which solves two problems.


----------



## TPeterson

"Actual electrons" don't count.







As in everything else, with power you must "follow the money". What you're buying from PG&E is not mainly geothermal electricity but a mixture of hydropower, natural gas generation, and a little bit of wind, nuke, and coal. SMUD beat you to the "good stuff" and their customers are the ones lining Calpine's pockets while your shekels go elsewhere.


----------



## chewsy

I just got my first HDTV (Pioneer 5020) and I want to change my Comcast service from analog Standard to the Digital Starter service. Comcast currently has a promotional rate for Digital Starter for 29.99/month for 6 months. The offer ends at the ends in less than 2 weeks (on 12/31/08). Does anyone know if Comcast will offer a better (or worse) promotion after 12/31/08?


----------



## nikeykid

travel channel up and running here


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Yep, saw it listed on the Guide last night in San Jose (860MHz)


----------



## rsra13

Well, still not working here in South San Jose (95123). But it will be a really good Christmas present. Travel Channel is one of the most watched at home, even if it's an SD channel.


----------



## cgould

Travel Channel HD is up on 755 in Foster City;

My HD Tivo lists the channel, and knows the channel name (as w/ other new ones);

but it and all the new HD channels are STILL "To be announced" empty channel guides. Annoying. I will file a program update report to try and fix (thought that was in progress since the channel names came up...)


Edit: hmm, can't find Tivo's report channel/lineup issue tool?

the old link no longer works ( http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...neup_tool.html ),

and the new help page has no Report tool..? ( http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/...ive_Guide.html )


eg,

733 BravoHD (3hr ahead vs 48 Bravo)

741 FX-West HD (same time as 36 FX)

749 Hallmark Movie Channel HD (didn't check analog)

753 E!HD (didn't check analog)

755 Travel HD (same as 71 Travel)

766 Cartoon HD (3hr ahead of 54 Cartoon Network)


All the HD news channels work too but I didn't bother testing as I assume they are not time-delayed, and I don't care about HD news anyway







)


----------



## Cal1981

Do any of the guys who have contacts at Comcast have any information about what we can expect as Feb. 09 rolls around. I look at the continually expanding HD lineups in Chicago and, especially, Boston and am always irked at the fact that we pay the same rates but are so far behind them. I know that they are mostly digital but what will the digital cutover mean for the SF Bay Area?


----------



## walk

(Still) no new channels in Petaluma.


DirecTV truck rolling to my location today


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15338701
> 
> 
> Well, still not working here in South San Jose (95123). But it will be a really good Christmas present. Travel Channel is one of the most watched at home, even if it's an SD channel.



Travel HD is fine in San Jose 95125 with Tivo guide data and all. Although the Tivo guide data has been there for a while now for me but it's only today that they channel is coming through (previously not-authorized).


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15314527
> 
> 
> The buffering is the only real excuse I can see someone using to justify why TiVo needs to be on full power 24/7. Take that away (because someone doesn't need it) and you start seeing that TiVo (and other DVRs) can really be in this proposed standby mode longer than they are on and in full-power recording/playback mode. In standby mode all they really need is a timer and front display driver.



There is also the remote scheduling feature, where you can add an item to your TiVo ToDo list from the TiVo Web site (now including from cell phones), so the TiVo has to be "awake" enough to get these requests. True, there still could be a low-power mode where the hard drive and all of the video chips were off and the CPU was in low-power mode, but that might be harder than it seems.


----------



## TPeterson

I bet that it's no harder than is building all those extra power plants to keep myriad 50-W TiVos running night and day.


----------



## Keenan

But, but, I can order pizza from my TiVo! That's easily worth the extra power cost.


----------



## juancmjr

I'm surprised to have Travel Channel HD now available here.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/15350670
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to have Travel Channel HD now available here.



Why? Santa Rosa, having one of the 1 GHz systems, I would have expected we'd see it here.



OTOH, I expect that many bay area systems will be waiting even longer for more HD after seeing the below article about an "analog to digital freeze".


Cable Ops Agree To Short Digital Migration Freeze
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1096913


----------



## rsra13

Now that Dexter's season is over I'm going to cancel Showtime. There's anything there that I would really watch now. I'll susbcribe again when Weeds comes back.

So instead of saving a few bucks, I don't remember the exact amount somewhere between $9 and $17, I'm thinking on switching to another package. My first thought was about getting the sports package to get NFL HD and some other SD sports channels I may be interested in. But now,I'm not sure about that. I mean, when I go to my gym, I always watch the NFL channel while I'm running in the threadmill, but I'm also listening to music in my mp3 player...

I'm not really interested in HBO or any other movie channel. Any other thing I may need to check?


----------



## walk

DirecTV installed yesterday. Took the guy over 4.5 hours, the installer claimed that the cable modem was messing up one of the boxes so he had to run another line thru the crawlspace, but it's working great and I'm loving it so far. Picture quality is at least as good as Comcast, if not better post-3pack. I hooked the cable up to my TV QAM tuner directly and compared football on Fox and CBS back and forth between cable and satellite - if there's any difference at all it's very very small. PQ on all other channels is good to excellent. "HDNet" in particular looks like our old friend Discovery HD Theater did, before Comcast started 3-packing. I've been watching everything from HD locals, TBS/TNT, UHD, Palladia, HDNet, HBO, Showtime, etc. etc... have not seen anything untoward at all, no artifacts, macroblocking.. nothing. All of it looks fantastic.


The DVR is of course light-years better, the shuttle controls actually work... when you are FF or rewinding and hit play/pause it stops where you'd expect it to instead of shooting past where you wanted to stop by 5-10 seconds, etc... Plus the UI is so much better, I can't even describe how much better, it would take me pages here...


Another nice thing is I have already recorded 6-7 HD movies, about 13 hours worth, and the capacity is still at 90% (10% used). 13 hours on my old 120GB Comcast DVR would be about 60-70% used... I have no idea how big the HDD is in this (250GB maybe?) but of course I can add a few Terabytes any time I want on the E-SATA port. 8)


Anyway since I had the cable boxes removed I thought I'd plug them into the Kill-a-Watt. The DCT-6200 (HD, non DVR box, with analog tuner) uses about 28 watts, on or off. The DCT-3412 HD-DVR used about 24 watts when first plugged in, then jumped to about 31 watts when the hdd spun up. Both used the same amount of power whether "on" or "off". Keep in mind neither were hooked up to cable, or anything else, just power. Don't know if that would affect anything... I haven't had the chance to test the DirecTV receivers yet, frankly I'm scared to unplug them given what a ***** it was to get them up and running in the first place.. heh.


----------



## Keenan

If you have the latest FW on the DVR they added a cool feature where if you hit the "Up" button on the remote it will give you a quick access menu to your favorite channels, you can put 9 of them in there and they're displayed by their logos, very handy.


----------



## hiker

walk,

I'm curious to know what model of the HR2x they gave you and did they install SWM (1 coax line to HR2x).


----------



## That Don Guy

I was going through the TiVo setup (I, er, opened it early as I had made an appointment for 12/22 to have the CableCards installed), and when it got to channel lineups, it asked me what I was receiving on channel 26. For a long time, this is where C-SPAN 2 was located, and the guide on my older TiVo still included C-SPAN 2 as channel 26, but the signal has been blank for a while, so I selected "nothing on Channel 26". When the setup was completed, a considerable number of channels, including all of the non-local HD channels, were in the guide, but they all listed "To Be Announced", even 24 hours later.


I redid the channel selection setup and said that C-SPAN 2 was still on Channel 26, and the information appeared correctly.


"Why" is a question for the TiVo forums - I just thought I'd give you a heads up in case something like this happens to you.


-- Don


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15355252
> 
> 
> walk,
> 
> I'm curious to know what model of the HR2x they gave you and did they install SWM (1 coax line to HR2x).



It is HR22-100, apparently has 500GB but 100GB is reserved for VOD and stuff, which I just hooked up last night. Yes it is SWM, 1 coax line.


The HR22 is a little slow, the interface and stuff, compared to the H20 (HD, non-DVR) upstairs. The installer said it would be slow for a bit while it downloads program data, hopefully that will improve, though it's still better than the 3412 ever was.


----------



## wco81

Faster than the Direct Tivos I used to have too.


You should have asked DirecTV to install the right multiswitch and run two lines to that DVR.


----------



## walk

Why do I want 2 lines?


----------



## wco81

Dual tuner DVR. You can record 2 programs at the same time.


Or record on one tuner and watch another channel.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15359104
> 
> 
> Dual tuner DVR. You can record 2 programs at the same time.
> 
> 
> Or record on one tuner and watch another channel.



Only need 1 line now with new technology, SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch).


----------



## walk

I can do that already, it uses "SWM". (what he said)


I only wish it had 3 or 4 tuners 8)


----------



## viperx116

Why do I sometimes get free premium channels on my digital channels? Right now on channel 101-3 I'm seeing Encore in HD. I have the digital premium package right now, but no cable box for the TV I'm getting these channels for. They come and go.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15361497
> 
> 
> Why do I sometimes get free premium channels on my digital channels? Right now on channel 101-3 I'm seeing Encore in HD.



On Demand?


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15361528
> 
> 
> On Demand?



I see a Cartoon Network On Demand on one of the channels. Don't know about the others.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15361497
> 
> 
> Why do I sometimes get free premium channels on my digital channels? Right now on channel 101-3 I'm seeing Encore in HD. I have the digital premium package right now, but no cable box for the TV I'm getting these channels for. They come and go.



I think it's caused by somebody in another house watching that OnDemand channel - they have to put it somewhere. (Since you have a digital service, presumably the system has the channels set aside for OnDemand requests "authorized" for you.)


I just started an OnDemand show on my cable box, and my other TVs started airing it on 101-2. (Just to be sure, I paused it, and the show paused on the other TVs as well.)


-- Don


----------



## RBurks

Ok, I know a lot of you will say this is an old topic, but on the new HD channels...


I am in San Mateo Digital area (Foster City, San Carlos, Woodside, Redwood City - very screwy delineation lines, not by city) and we got the TIVO new channels message on 12/9 listing all the new 730-740 type channels.


Well, its been almost 2 weeks and nothing. No new channels. A couple more messages about add Golf, delete Golf, but no channels are showing up. Tivo can tune to the channel but there is nothing there, and they are NOT showing up in Comcast guide.


Did anyone else have to wait 2 weeks b/w the TIVO msg and actually having the channels turned on?


----------



## walk

Do you know if your area actually got those channels or not?


I think it's a matter of Tivo not having correct info as to what exact areas got the new channels. Comcast teased "new channels in Bay Area" but only rolled them out in a limited few areas, not the whole BA.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15365732
> 
> 
> Do you know if your area actually got those channels or not?



Thats a great question. I did call COMCAST and they confirmed our area would be getting the channels, it was just a matter of time. We are an ADS area, so I would assume whatever Comcast can deliver we can receive.


It just seems really dorkie.


And Tivo keeps recording blank channels. It especially likes the new Travel HD channel, but I can only assume they filmed everything at NIGHT


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15365943
> 
> 
> Thats a great question. I did call COMCAST and they confirmed our area would be getting the channels, it was just a matter of time. We are an ADS area, so I would assume whatever Comcast can deliver we can receive.
> 
> 
> It just seems really dorkie.
> 
> 
> And Tivo keeps recording blank channels. It especially likes the new Travel HD channel, but I can only assume they filmed everything at NIGHT



Did you go through the channel setup sequence in the TiVo menu? It will ask you a series of questions about what stations and what channel numbers they are on and based on your responses it will select what it believes to be the proper guide. You can access it at the very bottom of the channel setup page, I think it says something like "enter if your listing is different", or something similar.


----------



## walk

Comcast reps may be misinformed also....


We are ADS area here (750mhz) but did not get new channels.


----------



## mds54

I'm certainly not complaining about the addition of the new HD channels, but I do have a question about most of them, and some of the others.....

Why are we receiving the East Coast feed for so many of these channels? By midnight, nearly half of the channels in my guide are listed as "Paid Programming". I guess these are really only "daytime/prime time" HD channels for us?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15366040
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not complaining about the addition of the new HD channels, but I do have a question about most of them, and some of the others.....
> 
> Why are we receiving the East Coast feed for so many of these channels? By midnight, nearly half of the channels in my guide are listed as "Paid Programming". I guess these are really only "daytime/prime time" HD channels for us?



Depends on what channels they are, very few cablenet channels have both a west and east coast feed. HBO and SHO do, and maybe a few others non-premium channels, but channels like TNT-HD, SciFi-HD only have the one feed, it's why you see the same show repeated 3 hrs later on these channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15361497
> 
> 
> Why do I sometimes get free premium channels on my digital channels? Right now on channel 101-3 I'm seeing Encore in HD. I have the digital premium package right now, but no cable box for the TV I'm getting these channels for. They come and go.



Yes these are the OnDemand channels that someone in your neighborhood is watching. There was an article earlier in the year I believe in the New York Times about how one can tune in OnDemand channels as they are in the clear. And yes even movies from Encore, Showtime, etc. are in the clear when ordered OnDemand. What the article talked about was watching your neighbor's VOD porn that way.










The article included an interview with a Comcast executive who stated that they cannot scramble the signal with the current boxes and the way VOD works.


----------



## stretch437

i would like:


1 VOD

2 a HD DVR that "passes through" the native broadcast format

(eg 720p is output as 720p *and* 1080i is output as 1080i with no end-user adjustment)


can i have this?


specifically if i buy a DVR that does 2 do i give up 1? (i'll assume comcast offers no DVR options that do 2.)


should i have an opinion on cablecard/tru2way/docsis3.0/SDV? or will it "just work" if i take the coax coming out of my wall and screw it into a new tivo?


i want to be a *little* future-proof but not *too much* future-proof. i don't want the "'perfect' to be the enemy of the 'good'".


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15365980
> 
> 
> Did you go through the channel setup sequence in the TiVo menu?



Good suggestion - I did go through the channel setup. I am 100% positive I have the correct user guide for our area. A couple of years ago a Comcast rep was outside the house and in chatting with me he showed me the maps of the areas and the upgrade plans. Literally 1 street over in 2 directions is 2 other distinct Comcast service areas. So when I call I ask if anything has changed. The answer is no.


I can only conclude that we in the San Mateo Digitial coverage area will be getting the channels, its just that Comcast is going about it in a very Comcast sort of way.


In the end its sort of one of those "can't wait to have it, but once I do what's the big deal?". I do look forward to Speed HD, which I pay for.


Maybe they will give it to us for Christmas???


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15366752
> 
> 
> i would like:
> 
> 
> 1 VOD
> 
> 2 a HD DVR that "passes through" the native broadcast format
> 
> (eg 720p is output as 720p *and* 1080i is output as 1080i with no end-user adjustment)
> 
> 
> can i have this?



No, not with a single box. Comcast does not have a DVR that does #2 and only their DVRs will work with their VOD. You can get a TivoHD for DVR and a HDTV box (DCT-6200) for VOD. OR you could get a Comcast DVR and just turn the box off and switch the output resolution - though you can't do that if the box is recording anything (you can't turn it off).


DirecTV DVRs will do both







Though the VOD isn't quite "OD" since it takes a while to download the shows you want (via your internet).


----------



## stretch437

yeah, i was afraid of that. well, thanks for summing it up at any rate.


maybe i'll "upgrade" from one kind of comcast STB to another kind of comcast STB that doesn't have the strange green-line-on-the-right/tearing-on-the-left issue. (i assume i can just walk the old STB into any comcast office and they will accomodate me...)


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15367103
> 
> 
> Literally 1 street over in 2 directions is 2 other distinct Comcast service areas. So when I call I ask if anything has changed. The answer is no.
> 
> 
> I can only conclude that we in the San Mateo Digitial coverage area will be getting the channels, its just that Comcast is going about it in a very Comcast sort of way.
> 
> 
> In the end its sort of one of those "can't wait to have it, but once I do what's the big deal?". I do look forward to Speed HD, which I pay for.
> 
> 
> Maybe they will give it to us for Christmas???



Interesting about the service areas. I keep reading how folks in Foster City have the new channels, but in Redwood Shores, which I assumed was the same doesn't have them. Like you when I attempt to tune to them it is just blank, and when I go into the DVR Diagnostics screen, there is nothing there, the channel doesn't exist.


I am in a fun boat, since I have no idea what city anything comes out of. The closest via car is Belmont, as the crow flies Foster City, but technically we are Redwood City.










I thought I read somewhere Redwood Shores was on 860 mhz...


----------



## PerkyNot

wanderace,


I live in Redwood Shores also. According to Comcast my headend is in Redwood City. I believe we are on a 860 system. I base this using the Diagnostics tool on my DCH3416. I have channels that are above 750: Channel 703 Freq = 771MHZ Channel 722 = 759MHZ Channel 756 = 789MHZ Channel 769 = 759MHZ and of all this Channel 58 765MHZ. Why we don't get the new channels is beyond me


John


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15366752
> 
> 
> i would like:
> 
> 
> 1 VOD
> 
> 2 a HD DVR that "passes through" the native broadcast format
> 
> (eg 720p is output as 720p *and* 1080i is output as 1080i with no end-user adjustment)
> 
> 
> can i have this?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15367159
> 
> 
> No, not with a single box. Comcast does not have a DVR that does #2 and only their DVRs will work with their VOD. You can get a TivoHD for DVR and a HDTV box (DCT-6200) for VOD. OR you could get a Comcast DVR and just turn the box off and switch the output resolution - though you can't do that if the box is recording anything (you can't turn it off).



I was under the impression you could change output formats on the fly with the Comcast DCH boxes. IOW, no powering off necessary. Is this not the case?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15372412
> 
> 
> I was under the impression you could change output formats on the fly with the Comcast DCH boxes. IOW, no powering off necessary. Is this not the case?



True on the fly would mean the output changes automatically to what ever the channel is broadcast at. I'm not sure about the DCH boxes, but the earlier versions required the user to power it down and change the output manually. Even if powering down is not required on the DCH boxes I think some user interaction is required, it doesn't do it automatically like a TiVo does.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15372574
> 
> 
> True on the fly would mean the output changes automatically to what ever the channel is broadcast at. I'm not sure about the DCH boxes, but the earlier versions required the user to power it down and change the output manually. Even if powering down is not required on the DCH boxes I think some user interaction is required, it doesn't do it automatically like a TiVo does.



Button on front of DCH labeled "Format". It displays the res in the VFD.


No Power/Menu as in DCTs


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15373064
> 
> 
> Button on front of DCH labeled "Format". It displays the res in the VFD.
> 
> 
> No Power/Menu as in DCTs



Right, but it's not seamless, you still have to interact with the device, and it's basically not even practical to bother with.


----------



## TPeterson

The OP said "no end-user adjustment", so his wish clearly isn't met by the current boxes.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15373352
> 
> 
> Right, but it's not seamless, you still have to interact with the device, and it's basically not even practical to bother with.



True, just pointing out the difference in accessing the choices. Honestly, I don't know what mine is set at, I have found some happy medium for most SD & HD TV viewing, video game playing and upconverted DVD watching so that I don't have to re-adjust for every source..


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15372574
> 
> 
> True on the fly would mean the output changes automatically to what ever the channel is broadcast at.



No. "On the fly" means that the user can change it "on the fly". Changinging without intervention would be "native passthrough".


I realize the OP wants no user intervention. However, pushing a button from the remote (if you have one that's programmable), or reaching over and pushing one on the front panel, is a fairly easy compromise compared to having to power off and make the change in the setup menu. (I wish they'd add "on the fly" closed caption enable/disable, as well.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15377980
> 
> 
> No. "On the fly" means that the user can change it "on the fly". Changinging without intervention would be "native passthrough".
> 
> 
> I realize the OP wants no user intervention. However, pushing a button from the remote (if you have one that's programmable), or reaching over and pushing one on the front panel, is a fairly easy compromise compared to having to power off and make the change in the setup menu. (I wish they'd add "on the fly" closed caption enable/disable, as well.)



Okay, so you're looking for an easy(button on remote) method of changing the res. As already noted by others, that's not an option with the current crop of cable boxes. With the TiVo boxes it is.


You're probably correct on the terminology, to me though, "on the fly" is synonymous with "native passthrough", I don't have to do anything for it to happen, I change the channel and the output is changed as well. I just wouldn't call having to hit a button every time I change the channel to be "on the fly", but what ever works.











BTW, Happy Holidays to every one here in the thread, went and saw the Nutcracker last night at the War Memorial Opera House, what a great way to spend Christmas Eve.


----------



## MKANET

This reminds me of the good old HiPix PC product which had a feature that did exactly that... it would render video at the original broadcast resolution without scaling the picture. In fact, you could see the OSD showing 720p, 1080i, 480i, etc as you would flip through the channels. However, this was only for OTA ATSC, not cableTV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15372574
> 
> 
> True on the fly would mean the output changes automatically to what ever the channel is broadcast at. I'm not sure about the DCH boxes, but the earlier versions required the user to power it down and change the output manually. Even if powering down is not required on the DCH boxes I think some user interaction is required, it doesn't do it automatically like a TiVo does.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15379875
> 
> 
> This reminds me of the good old HiPix PC product which had a feature that did exactly that... it would render video at the original broadcast resolution without scaling the picture. In fact, you could see the OSD showing 720p, 1080i, 480i, etc as you would flip through the channels. However, this was only for OTA ATSC, not cableTV.



Yep, and MyHD also has such a feature--for both OTA and (clear QAM) cable TV.


----------



## Dospac

The sad part is this is a feature common to just about everything but the Comcast Moto boxes. Is it really too much to ask to let the damn thing just pass the signal? Surely this is a firmware update away, given that we asking for 'less' from the box in the way of cpu/processing/memory etc.. right? =\\


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15379852
> 
> 
> Okay, so you're looking for an easy(button on remote) method of changing the res. As already noted by others, that's not an option with the current crop of cable boxes. With the TiVo boxes it is.



I thought it was already established that the DCH boxes have that ability. No?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15383022
> 
> 
> I thought it was already established that the DCH boxes have that ability. No?



I thought it was a button on the box, you had to operate it on the box, there is no remote button that will do it? IOW, you have to get up, go to the box and hit the button to change the resolution. Doesn't seem very practical. That's how I read it anyway, I could certainly be wrong though.


----------



## stretch437

you know, i would actually be ok as long as i didn't have to power off the box: as noted before, that kills any recordings in progress / zeros out your buffer / has negative WAF / etc.


front panel button press would be marginally acceptable but of course it means walking across the room and yes, half the time that wouldn't be worth it.


so for now sounds like i could replace my DCT with a DCH box for starters.


the biggest remaining quesiton is: is there a way to configure a universal remote to cycle through the available resolutions?


thanks all!


----------



## rsra13

It's possible with a DCH box, and at least with a Logitech remote. It should be possible with any programmable remote.


----------



## nu77

I've noticed that recent broadcasts of the News Hour with Jim Lehrer on KQEDDT Comcast 709 have not been in HD, despite the fact that the info display on my Tivo says the broadcast is 1080i. The picture is a 16:9 aspect ratio, but shrunk by about 10% (black bars on all sides) and is a dim, low-res picture, not the normal vivid hi-def broadcast. Is anyone else seeing this, and is it a Comcast problem or PBS? Other programs on KQEDDT 709 are still hi-def, so it doesn't appear to be my equipment. Just curious...


----------



## wareagle

Supposedly you can program a remote button to toggle the resolution on the DCH boxes. I have a DCT, so haven't been able to test it. Here is the AVS post about it:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13524611


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nu77* /forum/post/15387745
> 
> 
> I've noticed that recent broadcasts of the News Hour with Jim Lehrer on KQEDDT Comcast 709 have not been in HD, despite the fact that the info display on my Tivo says the broadcast is 1080i. The picture is a 16:9 aspect ratio, but shrunk by about 10% (black bars on all sides) and is a dim, low-res picture, not the normal vivid hi-def broadcast. Is anyone else seeing this, and is it a Comcast problem or PBS? Other programs on KQEDDT 709 are still hi-def, so it doesn't appear to be my equipment. Just curious...



It's that way OTA too, so it's coming from KQED that way.


Larry

SF


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15388466
> 
> 
> Supposedly you can program a remote button to toggle the resolution on the DCH boxes. I have a DCT, so haven't been able to test it. Here is the AVS post about it:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13524611



ah- very helpful. thank you! can't wait to swap out my STB. not sure why i didn't ask these questions earlier...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15388466
> 
> 
> Supposedly you can program a remote button to toggle the resolution on the DCH boxes. I have a DCT, so haven't been able to test it. Here is the AVS post about it:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13524611



Thanks SO MUCH for point this out!! It's something I've been wanting to have for a long time. (I didn't know of this thread, and have now subscribed to it.)


It works like a charm, really makes it convenient to cycle through the various output resolutions. This is where the Forum really shines!


----------



## millerwill

Does anyone know where to find a listing of the resolution output of the various HD channels. I.e., which are 1080i and which are 720p.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/15393205
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a listing of the resolution output of the various HD channels. I.e., which are 1080i and which are 720p.



For national channels, the below link is a good resource,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=164671 


Locally,


KTVU - 720p

KNTV - 1080i

KRON - 1080i

KPIX - 1080i

KGO - 720p

KQED - 1080i

KBCW - 1080i


May be a few left out...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15393271
> 
> 
> For national channels, the below link is a good resource,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=164671
> 
> 
> Locally,
> 
> 
> KTVU - 720p
> 
> KNTV - 1080i
> 
> KRON - 1080i
> 
> KPIX - 1080i
> 
> KGO - 720p
> 
> KQED - 1080i
> 
> KBCW - 1080i
> 
> 
> May be a few left out...



Perfect! Thanks much.


----------



## TPeterson

IOW, all HD OTA stations are 1080i, except KGO, KTVU, and KICU (the one Keenan missed).


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15394844
> 
> 
> IOW, all HD OTA stations are 1080i, except KGO, KTVU, and KICU (the one Keenan missed).



KOFY is 720P too.


Larry

SF


----------



## TPeterson

Of course--how silly of me to forget KOFY/KBWB!










That makes it nearly 50:50 in HD format choice around here so that my "all but..." comment above isn't really warranted.


----------



## Keenan

I think KRCB - Rohnert Park is also doing some 1080i broadcasts, but it's not available via Comcast that I'm aware of.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/15394966
> 
> 
> KOFY is 720P too.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



What sub channel is KOFY HD on in San Francisco?


----------



## Brian Conrad

KOFY is not on Comcast either. At least it isn't in my area and I haven't heard of it being on Comcast in any other BA city.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15398181
> 
> 
> KOFY is not on Comcast either. At least it isn't in my area and I haven't heard of it being on Comcast in any other BA city.



Try channel 13 or channel 196, that's where it's at in my area but there's no HD channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dailowai

Does anyone know if the HDTV charge is supposed to be a one time charge on the account or is it per box? I have two $7 charges on my account one called "High Definition TV" and one called "HDTV Additional Service". I spoke with someone and they said it was per box, but that doesn't sound right as I didn't have this before.


I have cablecards and a box. My bill is at $250 a month and I need to figure out a way to lower it!


----------



## c3

The HDTV charge is for the HD set top box rental only, not programming. That fee is per box.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15398471
> 
> 
> Try channel 13 or channel 196, that's where it's at in my area but there's no HD channel.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes the SD channel is there but not the HD channel. I thought we were talking about the HD channel. I suppose that will show up sooner or .... later.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15399175
> 
> 
> Yes the SD channel is there but not the HD channel. I thought we were talking about the HD channel. I suppose that will show up sooner or .... later.



I surely wouldn't hold my breath on waiting for the KOFY HD channel being added anytime soon and as soon as I get permission to post I'll let you know why










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15400582
> 
> 
> I surely wouldn't hold my breath on waiting for the KOFY HD channel being added anytime soon and as soon as I get permission to post I'll let you know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Do you happen to have permission to discuss the status of bringing DOCSIS 3.0 here?







I ask because next week is the last week of the year and the rumors suggested we, as one of the top 10 markets, would have DOCSIS 3.0 by the end of the year.


Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15402195
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have permission to discuss the status of bringing DOCSIS 3.0 here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because next week is the last week of the year and the rumors suggested we, as one of the top 10 markets, would have DOCSIS 3.0 by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No, but it's all tied together. He did say they would be making an announcement after the holidays so until then..... :-X


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

HD boxes (DCT-6200) are $7 each, per month.

Actually the 2nd+ one is $6.99 "additional outlet fee" plus the $7 = $13.99/mo.


Awhile ago they had a promotion for a free converter, so I got the CSR to give me a rebate on the $6.99 outlet fee for 1 year, then when it ran out I called back to complain and she gave me another 12 months rebate on half of it ($3.50).


Basically the thing is you have to call and complain and threaten to switch to satellite or something and they will transfer you to their "retention" department where you can get deals.


----------



## Keenan

Sheesh, those charges are like Chinese torture, death by a thousand cuts.










$13.99 a month for the 2nd standard HD converter box? Yikes! Limited Basic programing is only around $15-$22 depending on area.


----------



## dailowai

If it weren't for my need of cable cards because of my media center I'd switch over to DTV. So I'm paying 28 buxs for two extra boxes a month! Comcast is killing me with all the fees.


----------



## diskus

From KQED:


Thanks for your note. This is a temporary problem with the 3pm broadcast, which is the direct airing of a live satellite feed.


PBS moved the HD feed of the NewsHour to a different satellite transbonder effective 12/22/08. Apparently we're lacking some piece of equipment that will allow us to put that feed directly on air on the HD channel. So at 3pm, we can take only the SD feed and upconvert it for use on the HD channel, resulting in that broadcast being breadboxed. Then we're recording the 4pm HD feed, and as long as the NewsHour doesn't change their show between 4p & 6pm, airing the recorded version on the HD channel at 6pm. If they do update the show for the 6p feed, then you'll end up seeing the same breadbox during that broadcast as well.


The current assumption is we'll be getting whatever piece of equipment we need some time in January, but I don't have a more specific target date. But the 3pm problem should resolve itself within the next several weeks.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nu77* /forum/post/15387745
> 
> 
> I've noticed that recent broadcasts of the News Hour with Jim Lehrer on KQEDDT Comcast 709 have not been in HD, despite the fact that the info display on my Tivo says the broadcast is 1080i. The picture is a 16:9 aspect ratio, but shrunk by about 10% (black bars on all sides) and is a dim, low-res picture, not the normal vivid hi-def broadcast. Is anyone else seeing this, and is it a Comcast problem or PBS? Other programs on KQEDDT 709 are still hi-def, so it doesn't appear to be my equipment. Just curious...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/15409073
> 
> 
> From KQED:
> 
> 
> But the 3pm problem should resolve itself within the next several weeks.



Don't you just love that phrase? I suspect what they really mean is the situation will be resolved, I'm not aware of any problem of that nature that can "resolve itself".


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/15408413
> 
> 
> If it weren't for my need of cable cards because of my media center I'd switch over to DTV. So I'm paying 28 buxs for two extra boxes a month! Comcast is killing me with all the fees.



It may be killing you, but you're Comcast's favorite customer (One who pays all the fees they throw at you and feel you're locked into them with no way out... and they didnt even have to try


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/15408413
> 
> 
> So I'm paying 28 buxs for two extra boxes a month! Comcast is killing me with all the fees.



$28 is a relatively small portion of your $250 bill. Do you want to replace two HD boxes with a dual-tuner DVR, for ~$5 less?


----------



## Keenan

I just have to ask, what are you spending $250 a month on with Comcast, do you contribute to their 401K program or something? That's an insane amount of money.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15409221
> 
> 
> I just have to ask, what are you spending $250 a month on with Comcast, do you contribute to their 401K program or something? That's an insane amount of money.



Agreed. My bill is about $200/month and that's with Preferred Plus, 2 DVR's, 2 CableCARDs, Blast Internet, and digital phone.


----------



## walk

To be fair, DTV charges $5.99/mo for extra receivers beyond the 1st, and you have to purchase them upfront too. I paid $99 for the 2nd receiver (HD, non-DVR) and will pay $5.99/mo. for it. So in a 18mo. contract it works out to about $11.50/mo.


That said, the HD-DVR ($199) was free, along with the Slimline-5 dish, installation (over 4 hours including mucking around in the crawlspace), etc.. and HD and DVR are included in a ~$75 base package that has more HD channels than the Comcast equiv. for about $85-95 (plus the HD/DVR fees, franchise fees, taxes, etc..)


The down? side is you own the equipment, which only has a 90-day warranty unless you sign up for their service plan. If not, and it breaks, you are SOL. If you want to upgrade to the hot new model, you have to open your wallet. Naturally there are upsides to owning it too, such as if you want to replace the HDD, or if you just want to purchase a new box whenever you want, you can.


Nothing's perfect, cable still makes sense for some people, though with Comcast increasing their prices.. what 2 times a year lately? They are pricing themselves out of the market - at least they finally did for me....


----------



## clau

Yet another price question. I have two cable cards now. If I were to exchange one card for a HD tuner box, do I have to pay more, and if so, how much? I'm on the Digital Starter plan. The online chat rep said that I do not have to pay more, but I have trouble believing that.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15415640
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The down? side is you own the equipment, which only has a 90-day warranty unless you sign up for their service plan. If not, and it breaks, you are SOL.
> 
> ...



You don't own DirecTV equipment (receivers, DVRs) at that price, it is a lease and you are obligated to return if you terminate service. It was formerly owned before 2006. If it breaks and you don't pay for the Protection Plan, they will still replace for shipping charges (receivers, DVRs) or a service call (dish, dish alignment, LNB, mutiswitch, wiring).


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15367103
> 
> 
> Good suggestion - I did go through the channel setup. I am 100% positive I have the correct user guide for our area. A couple of years ago a Comcast rep was outside the house and in chatting with me he showed me the maps of the areas and the upgrade plans. Literally 1 street over in 2 directions is 2 other distinct Comcast service areas. So when I call I ask if anything has changed. The answer is no.
> 
> 
> I can only conclude that we in the San Mateo Digitial coverage area will be getting the channels, its just that Comcast is going about it in a very Comcast sort of way.
> 
> 
> In the end its sort of one of those "can't wait to have it, but once I do what's the big deal?". I do look forward to Speed HD, which I pay for.
> 
> 
> Maybe they will give it to us for Christmas???



I had a similar problem when I installed a new TIVO HD with CableCards on 12/22 - the setup asked me what I get on channel 26, which is now blank (it used to be C-SPAN 2); when I told it that it was blank, the listings came up saying that I did not receive any non-local HD stations. When I redid the channel setup and said that C-SPAN 2 was still on channel 26, some of the non-local HD listings (e.g. CNN-HD) returned; however, some channels (e.g. Cartoon Network HD) are available if you enter the channel number, but the left-side guide listing is always "To Be Announced" and the right-side guide listing is blank, which has the added "feature" of automatically ignoring any attempts to record, or even schedule a manual recording on, those channels.

*EDIT:* I just did another channel scan (12/30), with channel 26 listed as blank, and all of the non-local HD channels still have no listings in the guide (for that matter, if I switch the guide to "Channels I Receive", the channels disappear from the left side of the guide as well).


-- Don


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15416113
> 
> 
> Yet another price question. I have two cable cards now. If I were to exchange one card for a HD tuner box, do I have to pay more, and if so, how much? I'm on the Digital Starter plan. The online chat rep said that I do not have to pay more, but I have trouble believing that.



That depends on how much you're paying/over-paying for the cards now.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15393271
> 
> 
> For national channels, the below link is a good resource,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=164671
> 
> 
> Locally,
> 
> 
> KTVU - 720p
> 
> KNTV - 1080i
> 
> KRON - 1080i
> 
> KPIX - 1080i
> 
> KGO - 720p
> 
> KQED - 1080i
> 
> KBCW - 1080i
> 
> 
> May be a few left out...



and let's not forget my "discovery" that comcast sports HD in our area is 1080i. see
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=8208 


clearly the national feeds are well known, and the local ones will almost certainly broadcast the same format as their OTA equivalent. but comcast sports net bay area doesn't really fall in either category and tends to get left off of all these lists.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15416352
> 
> 
> You don't own DirecTV equipment (receivers, DVRs) at that price, it is a lease and you are obligated to return if you terminate service. It was formerly owned before 2006. If it breaks and you don't pay for the Protection Plan, they will still replace for shipping charges (receivers, DVRs) or a service call (dish, dish alignment, LNB, mutiswitch, wiring).



That's correct, and as far as I know, that PP basically saves you the shipping costs? I don't remember exactly what the PP is for.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15417484
> 
> 
> That's correct, and as far as I know, that PP basically saves you the shipping costs? I don't remember exactly what the PP is for.



Basically, the PP saves the costs of shipping and service calls. The PP was much more an advantage when equipment was owned.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15417601
> 
> 
> Basically, the PP saves the costs of shipping and service calls. The PP was much more an advantage when equipment was owned.



Thanks.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15417077
> 
> 
> That depends on how much you're paying/over-paying for the cards now.



Currently paying $59.95 for the Digital Starter package, $1.79 for a cable card, and a questionable $6.99 for a Digital Additional Outlet. I said questionable because I was not charged that amount a few months ago when I had two cable cards. In October, I got a tuner box, and they started charging me the additional outlet fee. I have returned the box since then, but the additional outlet fee still stays







.


I am asking because it seems like I should get a tuner box instead of one of the cable card if there is no difference in my payment. I chatted online with Comcast a couple of times, and did not get consistent answers.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15418215
> 
> 
> Currently paying $59.95 for the Digital Starter package, $1.79 for a cable card, and a questionable $6.99 for a Digital Additional Outlet. I said questionable because I was not charged that amount a few months ago when I had two cable cards.



Two cards for one outlet = $1.79. Correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15418215
> 
> 
> In October, I got a tuner box, and they started charging me the additional outlet fee.



Now you had two outlets. Correct.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15418215
> 
> 
> I have returned the box since then, but the additional outlet fee still stays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wrong charge.


Earlier this month I returned two CableCards, but my bill stayed exactly the same as before. Had to contact Comcast to make the correction.


Getting a HD box will cost you $7 more.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15418434
> 
> 
> Two cards for one outlet = $1.79. Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you had two outlets. Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong charge.
> 
> 
> Earlier this month I returned two CableCards, but my bill stayed exactly the same as before. Had to contact Comcast to make the correction.
> 
> 
> Getting a HD box will cost you $7 more.



It's nice to know that if you're getting 2 CableCards, they don't necessarily add on the additional outlet fee. I thought they might just assume that the second cable card goes with an additional outlet.


----------



## c3

If they charge $6.99 for the second card, then the $1.79 fee should not be there, since $6.99 includes one SD box *OR* one card.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15418964
> 
> 
> It's nice to know that if you're getting 2 CableCards, they don't necessarily add on the additional outlet fee. I thought they might just assume that the second cable card goes with an additional outlet.



I just had a third HDTV "outlet" installed - two with Cable Cards, and one with a box - and I have two $6.99 "digital additional outlet" charges but only one $7 HDTV charge.


(The bad news is, that runs my monthly bill up to $122, and that's without phone or internet service.)


-- Don


----------



## MKANET

I have 3 HD cableboxes running off a cable splitter through *just one outlet* on my wall in my bedroom. 2 of my cablebox, I own... I only lease one cable box. However, my bill says I'm paying for 3 outlets. Should I call Comcast and tell them I only use one outlet?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15420230
> 
> 
> I just had a third HDTV "outlet" installed - two with Cable Cards, and one with a box - and I have two $6.99 "digital additional outlet" charges but only one $7 HDTV charge.
> 
> 
> (The bad news is, that runs my monthly bill up to $122, and that's without phone or internet service.)
> 
> 
> -- Don


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15420252
> 
> 
> I have 3 HD cableboxes running off a cable splitter through *just one outlet* on my wall in my bedroom. 2 of my cablebox, I own... I only lease one cable box. However, my bill says I'm paying for 3 outlets. Should I call Comcast and tell them I only use one outlet?



Are you really serious with this question?


----------



## MKANET

Yes I am.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15420280
> 
> 
> Are you really serious with this question?


----------



## c3

An outlet is a device -- nothing to do with the physical connection on the wall. Since you have 3 boxes, you have to pay for 2 additional outlet charges.


----------



## davidwb

MLB Network is on Comcast channel 412 (at least in the Alamo/Danville area) in SD (running pre-recorded loops until 3:00 PM PST on January 1, when it goes live).


Does anyone know if Comcast is planning to create an HD channel for it, and when? Thanks -- and happy New Year to everyone here for the information and entertainment over the past year!


----------



## MKANET

ooh okay. I didnt realize Comcast referred to cableboxes as outlets. I thought an outlet mean an outlet on the wall the cablebox plugs into.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15420302
> 
> 
> An outlet is a device -- nothing to do with the physical connection on the wall. Since you have 3 boxes, you have to pay for 2 additional outlet charges.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15420302
> 
> 
> An outlet is a device -- nothing to do with the physical connection on the wall. Since you have 3 boxes, you have to pay for 2 additional outlet charges.



Not quite right. He has 2 customer owned boxes. I think it's outrageous for Comcast to be charging him the equivalent of a STB rental fee for boxes that HE purchased and HE maintains.


Completely ridiculous. If you charge for boxes, fine, if you charge for "outlets" fine, but charging everyone for both seems like a ripoff.


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15422634
> 
> 
> Not quite right. He has 2 customer owned boxes. I think it's outrageous for Comcast to be charging him the equivalent of a STB rental fee for boxes that HE purchased and HE maintains.
> 
> 
> Completely ridiculous. If you charge for boxes, fine, if you charge for "outlets" fine, but charging everyone for both seems like a ripoff.



The outlet charge is very unfair and just extra profit for Comcast. He must have cable cards in his 2 owned boxes and that is why he is being charged.


----------



## miimura

The additional digital outlet is a programming fee. DirecTV does the same thing by charging for each additional STB active on your account. However, if you have two cable cards in one device like a Tivo, you should only have to pay one ADO. _clau_ said he had digital starter and two cable cards plus a Comcast STB. This should have one ADO fee because Digital Starter includes the first "outlet". When he returned the STB, the ADO fee should have been removed if both cable cards were in a Tivo or other dual tuner device.


- Mike


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15424329
> 
> 
> The additional digital outlet is a programming fee. DirecTV does the same thing by charging for each additional STB active on your account. However, if you have two cable cards in one device like a Tivo, you should only have to pay one ADO. _clau_ said he had digital starter and two cable cards plus a Comcast STB. This should have one ADO fee because Digital Starter includes the first "outlet". When he returned the STB, the ADO fee should have been removed if both cable cards were in a Tivo or other dual tuner device.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Nonsense. It's supposed to be an STB leasing fee. Go look up the filings from the cable operaors on the breakdown of the fee. If it were a programming based fee, it would vary depending on what package you have. The fee is the same for someone who has basic cable or someone who has every single premium channel in existence. You are just plain wrong on this.


So if you have a normal SD STB, they charge you for a digital outlet fee (6.99/mon). If you lease a cablecard, it's 6.99/month. For MKAnet, like me, who has a couple DCP501's that were BOUGHT by us, they charge us 6.99/month! That is not for leasing anything! Everything is bought be the consumer - no cablecard, nothing. It's an outrage. They didn't use to charge for this in fact.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15426052
> 
> 
> Nonsense. It's supposed to be an STB leasing fee. Go look up the filings from the cable operaors on the breakdown of the fee. If it were a programming based fee, it would vary depending on what package you have. The fee is the same for someone who has basic cable or someone who has every single premium channel in existence. You are just plain wrong on this.
> 
> 
> So if you have a normal SD STB, they charge you for a digital outlet fee (6.99/mon). If you lease a cablecard, it's 6.99/month. For MKAnet, like me, who has a couple DCP501's that were BOUGHT by us, they charge us 6.99/month! That is not for leasing anything! Everything is bought be the consumer - no cablecard, nothing. It's an outrage. They didn't use to charge for this in fact.



I agree, it's the nickel and dime you to death scenario and I believe this is a response to the analog days when you could hookup as many TV as the incoming signal strength would support yet you only paid for the one inbound connection to the premise. Cable looked upon that as "theft". IMO, ADO charges are a pile of steaming BS and just a way for the cableco to extract every last dollar they can from you. If you pay for an incoming connection(the subscription), it shouldn't matter how many devices it's hooked up to. If you rent their equipment, fine, charge for that equipment, but if it's customer owned equipment there should be, at worst, an activation fee only with no ADO monthly charges.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15426052
> 
> 
> Nonsense. It's supposed to be an STB leasing fee. Go look up the filings from the cable operaors on the breakdown of the fee. If it were a programming based fee, it would vary depending on what package you have. The fee is the same for someone who has basic cable or someone who has every single premium channel in existence. You are just plain wrong on this.



I agree the additional outlet fee is non-sense.


The way Comcast has structured their play on words is that the additional outlet fee is a "digital mirroring" fee which is a programming fee that doesn't depend on which programming you get. They then go on to claim the additional outlet fee includes a "free" device, whether that be STB or CableCARD. This is utterly non-sense, as we all know this fee goes towards leasing the equipment and we didn't get anything for free.


Comcast in our area is especially bad with the "free" equipment word play. Other areas actually have separate fees for "mirroring" and for "leasing". It might still add up to around $6.99 per outlet if you use their equipment, but if you provide your own equipment, then you only pay the "mirroring" fee and the "leasing" fee drops off. Comcast in our area just bundles up everything into the additional outlet fee and says the equipment is free, so there is no way you can separate them.


BTW in reality the fee isn't the same for everyone whether they have basic cable or every premium. Basic cable (just analog cable) doesn't have the fee because your equipment just works. When you move to digital they need to enter your box #s into their system and that is where they start dinging you.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15427078
> 
> 
> 
> BTW in reality the fee isn't the same for everyone whether they have basic cable or every premium. Basic cable (just cable) doesn't have the fee because your equipment just works. When you move to digital they need to enter your box #s into their system and that is where they start dinging you.



The activation, which should be a one-time expense, not a monthly raping of your wallet.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15427140
> 
> 
> The activation, which should be a one-time expense, not a monthly raping of your wallet.



Agree it should be a one-time *event*. However, those fees whether recurring or one-time, we can leave in the round-file


----------



## nikeykid

happy new years everyone. MLB network showed up on 412 today, i believe it is the launch date for that channel. anyone know if we're gonna have the HD channel too? not showing up in my tivo guide yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm sure as the economy gets worse people are going to start looking at their cable bills and how much money they are throwing away monthly. Then Comcast and other cable and even DBS companies will be in trouble. If they haven't thought out how to adjust to this they'll probably be flying in on their corporate jets to beg in front of Congress.


For the amount of money I put out I get very little back but I am a very selective viewer. I don't watch drivel just because it is in HD. And as the novelty of having some shows in HD wears off otherse become more selective. Besides these companies are competing with some new technologies that can knock them off their mountain such as Blu-Ray and Internet driven services.


----------



## stretch437

the cable industry has a business model and it still works. they offer choice. i like being able to choose ESPN (or being able to catch the giants on comcast sports net). can't do that with OTA. my wife likes being able to watch VOD. can't do that with limited basic. yes, if we both lost our jobs, we would revisit our decision to spend over $1500/yr on having that much *choice* with respect to TV media consumption. but overall the "what-i-want-when-i-want" price proposition still does work for a lot of people.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/15431478
> 
> 
> happy new years everyone. MLB network showed up on 412 today, i believe it is the launch date for that channel. anyone know if we're gonna have the HD channel too? not showing up in my tivo guide yet.



Yes, Happy New Years to all. Let's hope this year is a better one...


MLB Network showed up on my Tivo as well...412. No sign of the HD channel yet.


----------



## walk

For the $6.99/mo. you DO get a cable box, that's what the fee is for.


It's a non-HD box though. If you want a HD box that's another $7/mo.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15440431
> 
> 
> For the $6.99/mo. you DO get a cable box, that's what the fee is for.



According to Comcast in our area, that isn't what the fee is for.


Again, according to them, the fee is for your outlet (ie some database entry that has the relevant # for your box so your activation and decryption works). One cable box (or cablecard) is included Free with your outlet.


That is the reason they use (which a few people earlier, including myself, don't agree with) to justify having people pay the full outlet fee when you provide your own equipment.


Of course we all know in reality, the outlet fee is going (at least partially) towards leasing the cable box.


----------



## MKANET

Yes, that explains why when someone has 2 cable cards using cable connections split off from one outlet, they get charged for 1 outlet.


I'm not sure how/where it came to be that an outlet means a cable box thats customer owned or leased; however, additional cablecards dont apply.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15441271
> 
> 
> According to Comcast in our area, that isn't what the fee is for.
> 
> 
> Again, according to them, the fee is for your outlet (ie some database entry that has the relevant # for your box so your activation and decryption works). One cable box (or cablecard) is included Free with your outlet.
> 
> 
> That is the reason they use (which a few people earlier, including myself, don't agree with) to justify having people pay the full outlet fee when you provide your own equipment.
> 
> 
> Of course we all know in reality, the outlet fee is going (at least partially) towards leasing the cable box.


----------



## hiker

To further confuse the outlet/cable box fee...

If you have a customer owned cableCARD device (TV, TiVo, etc.) on your primary outlet, then Comcast should give you an SD cable box (HD box adds $7/mo.) to use on the same primary outlet for VOD and PPV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here . It worked for me but I had to take a copy of the FAQ to my local office and make my case.


----------



## walk

I don't know what they call it "for", and they probably have conflicting answers depending on who you ask, what phase the moon is in, etc... but they gave me a small digital box for the "extra outlet" at first. It was small, looked like a radar detector, and only had composite video and L/R analog audio. I returned it and upgraded to the HD box for $5/month then - which has since gone up to $7.


----------



## Keenan

On the Comcast side of things it's listed as "free money!!", on our side of it, it's listed as what ever they want to confuse the customer.


----------



## viperx116

Anyone suddenly stop getting the KRON digital channel? It used to be on 4-2 for me, but not it's gone.


----------



## amdspitfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15443840
> 
> 
> Anyone suddenly stop getting the KRON digital channel? It used to be on 4-2 for me, but not it's gone.



they mentioned something the other day about upgrading their equipment, but I thought it only effected people who are recieving their digital signal through an antenna.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15443840
> 
> 
> Anyone suddenly stop getting the KRON digital channel? It used to be on 4-2 for me, but not it's gone.



KRON migrated from 4-2 to 111-8 on our set. Not sure when exactly, though, since before yesterday afternoon I hadn't tried tuning it in for at least a few days.


*EDIT: It figures...I just turned on my TV again and it's back to 4-2.*


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15441455
> 
> 
> Yes, that explains why when someone has 2 cable cards using cable connections split off from one outlet, they get charged for 1 outlet.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how/where it came to be that an outlet means a cable box thats customer owned or leased; however, additional cablecards dont apply.



You are mixing up the outlet and the included (free) device. The outlet is still associated with a single STB, PVR, or TV regardless of which included device you choose.


According to Comcast in our area, your additional outlet fee gets you 1 included device. You can choose a STB or a CableCARD.


In the case of the STB, that is what is considered your outlet. In the case of something like TiVo, the PVR is what is considered your outlet, with the first CableCARD included in the outlet fee. If that same TiVo needs a second CableCARD it is $1.79.


However if you have a 2nd physical TiVo unit split off the same physical outlet (plug in the wall), that is considered a 2nd digital outlet and requires another additional outlet fee. In the digital world, there is no association between a physical outlet (ie plug in the wall) and the outlet they are charging you for.


So basically STB = outlet. CableCARD does not necessarily = outlet. CableCARD is placed in a device that = outlet. That device may need more than one CableCARD. Only one CableCARD is included in the outlet fee. Additional CableCARDs for that particular device are $1.79.


I don't agree with how they charge, but their story is consistent.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirby34* /forum/post/15445941
> 
> 
> KRON migrated from 4-2 to 111-8 on our set. Not sure when exactly, though, since before yesterday afternoon I hadn't tried tuning it in for at least a few days.
> 
> 
> *EDIT: It figures...I just turned on my TV again and it's back to 4-2.*



4.2 is a virtual channel mapping for ease of use. The physical channel is likely still somewhere in the 100s, possibly 111.8 or 111.N. Many TVs will let you tune the virtually mapped channel with both the virtual and physical channels so 4.2 and 111.8 would probably both get you KRON (depending on your TV) When you don't see 4.2 that means you lost the PSIP virtual channel mapping. That is independent from whether the physical channel moved.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15442648
> 
> 
> On the Comcast side of things it's listed as "free money!!", on our side of it, it's listed as what ever they want to confuse the customer.



I guess that is what they mean by double-entry bookkeeping







I think Madoff used the same system but marketed it differently to his customers


----------



## Keenan

^lol


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15451197
> 
> 
> 4.2 is a virtual channel mapping for ease of use. The physical channel is likely still somewhere in the 100s, possibly 111.8 or 111.N. Many TVs will let you tune the virtually mapped channel with both the virtual and physical channels so 4.2 and 111.8 would probably both get you KRON (depending on your TV) When you don't see 4.2 that means you lost the PSIP virtual channel mapping. That is independent from whether the physical channel moved.



That sounds awesome. Wish the lna450 can do that.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15442648
> 
> 
> On the Comcast side of things it's listed as "free money!!", on our side of it, it's listed as what ever they want to confuse the customer.



Comcast is charging $1.79 monthly for a dual-card for my Tivo. There is also a charge of $0.20 monthly for a remote, even though I don't rent a set top box from Comcast.


I am too lazy to dispute the charge.


----------



## zvilius

I'm considering getting a Tivo DVR for use with Comcast. On the Tivo website it discusses single-stream CableCARDs (S-card) and multi-stream CableCARDs (M-card): to tune 2 channels at once I need 1 M-card or 2 S-cards.


How do I find out whether the Comcast head-end supports M-cards? Is there an advantage to the M-card, or are 2 S-cards exactly equivalent? Will Comcast charge differently?


Thanks for the help,

Mark Z.


----------



## miimura

I have no idea if there's any way to know what kind of card you'll get. My cousin in Sunnyvale just got a Tivo HD for Christmas. He returned the old Moto digi-cable box and they gave him an M-card over the counter. He had a hell of a time getting the Tivo and CableCard to work. Many calls to Comcast, exchange on the Tivo box and a Comcast technician visit to get it all paired correctly and it finally did work correctly. This is the first time I've heard of Comcast giving any CableCards over the counter in the south bay, much less an M-card.


BTW, M-card will only work in TivoHD. Series 3 must use two S-cards.


- Mike


----------



## yukit

Mark Z, most likely you will get a M-card unless you get a S3 Tivo. I have 3 other friends that picked up the M-card so they can get the guide data mapping for their HD local channels with the limited basic service. We are around Sunnyvale, west San Jose, Mountain View & Fremont area. We just picked up the cable card at a local Comcast office.


I think only one person was successful pairing the cable card the first time.

I got mine working on the 2nd card, the same with one friend. Another friend ended up having the truck roll since they were getting the VOIP service installed as well.


I have since upgraded mine to a digital service. It works quite well, but I can't use the Comcast on-demand service through Tivo.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zvilius* /forum/post/15453519
> 
> 
> How do I find out whether the Comcast head-end supports M-cards? Is there an advantage to the M-card, or are 2 S-cards exactly equivalent? Will Comcast charge differently?



Most cards are M-cards now. 1 card is free, unless you have other devices on your account. 2 cards would have an additional $1.79/month charge.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15453576
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've heard of Comcast giving any CableCards over the counter in the south bay, much less an M-card.



That has been available in the Bay Area for about a year now, IIRC.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15453576
> 
> 
> BTW, M-card will only work in TivoHD. Series 3 must use two S-cards.



M-card works fine in S3, but you still need two of them. BTW, "Series 3" is really the family/generation name, not the model, since TiVoHD is also part of Series3.


----------



## c3

I just installed a TiVoHD for a relative in Concord tonight. The first call to Comcast paired the card correctly, but the encrypted channels did not work. Another call fixed that issue.


Before you call Comcast to activate the card, I would highly recommend scanning the channels and check the signal levels first. If the signal is poor, you're likely to have many issues, including activation.


After the card is inserted into the TiVo, check the Network Setup screen to make sure you are getting the OOB messages. If not, nothing will work. Let the card sit for 15-30 minutes while it upgrades the firmware. You can check the status on the CableCard Status screen. After that is done, *then* call Comcast for activation.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zvilius* /forum/post/15453519
> 
> 
> I'm considering getting a Tivo DVR for use with Comcast. On the Tivo website it discusses single-stream CableCARDs (S-card) and multi-stream CableCARDs (M-card): to tune 2 channels at once I need 1 M-card or 2 S-cards.
> 
> 
> How do I find out whether the Comcast head-end supports M-cards?



Well, you can do it the way I did it recently; plug an M-card into the CableCard 1 slot, have it authorized/paired, then see if you can tune into different digital channels on the two tuners. (I actually recorded about a minute on each one simultaneously, just to be sure that the one card was working with both tuners, as opposed to just one tuner changing channels.)


By the way - mine worked the first time.

(Well, sort of - Comcast detected the card, but then I had to remove it as I had not written down its serial number, and when I put it back in, it didn't automatically bring up the pairing information data after a minute or so like it did the first time; I had to switch screens manually to see it.)


-- Don


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15448477
> 
> 
> You are mixing up the outlet and the included (free) device. The outlet is still associated with a single STB, PVR, or TV regardless of which included device you choose.
> 
> 
> According to Comcast in our area, your additional outlet fee gets you 1 included device. You can choose a STB or a CableCARD.
> 
> 
> In the case of the STB, that is what is considered your outlet. In the case of something like TiVo, the PVR is what is considered your outlet, with the first CableCARD included in the outlet fee. If that same TiVo needs a second CableCARD it is $1.79.
> 
> 
> However if you have a 2nd physical TiVo unit split off the same physical outlet (plug in the wall), that is considered a 2nd digital outlet and requires another additional outlet fee. In the digital world, there is no association between a physical outlet (ie plug in the wall) and the outlet they are charging you for.
> 
> 
> So basically STB = outlet. CableCARD does not necessarily = outlet. CableCARD is placed in a device that = outlet. That device may need more than one CableCARD. Only one CableCARD is included in the outlet fee. Additional CableCARDs for that particular device are $1.79.
> 
> 
> I don't agree with how they charge, but their story is consistent.



Actually I don't think they have a consistent story. Every time I called/chatted, I had a 50% chance of getting one of two answers to the CableCard outlet question







.


FWIW, after calling and complaining, here is what they seem to agree on my bill:


I have two cable cards plugging into two TV's. The first card is free with the Digital Starter package. The second card they agree to charge me $1.79 without the DAO or HDTV fee. I am happier now, assuming the change will actually show up in my bill next time. I don't miss VOD at all, even though on paper there are a lot of stuff I should want to watch.


I think "c3" had them figured out. If I were to exchange one of my cablecards for a STB, then I would have to pay the DAO and possibly the HDTV fee. However, the HDTV fee may be waived if you are persistent enough and have time to complain







.


Also when you call/chat, ask them for any promotion they might have. You never know. One time someone offered me the Digital Preferred package for $43/month for 6 months. At the time, I didn't know what that package had over Digital Starter, so I did not take it. I probably should have, even though I don't need the Digital Preferred package.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15465347
> 
> 
> I had to remove it as I had not written down its serial number



BTW, the serial number is on the pairing screen.


----------



## RBurks

I had time over the holidays so I had Comcast over to my house 3 times with nearly 8 hours of service. I am in San Carlos, and have Triple Play (or whatever its called). Here is what I discovered, though it might not be relevant to many other areas or even to HD.


1) After 8 hours on the pole and under the house we maxed out the signal strength to the TVs and phone/cable modem. You can check your modem signal strength at 192.168.100.1. I started at around -8dB on downstream and ended up around +11dB. All fixes were very small changes, but added up to a lot.


2) I discovered I am in a 705Mhz area (probably 680???). But then why HD and On Demand, I though 680MHz areas didnt get that?


3) There was NO ANSWER as to why TIVO got the new channels but they are still not showing up through COMCAST box. They did confirm that channels are not out in our area yet.


4) I pay for blast but wasn't getting blast speeds. Two issues - Low signal strength will impede the rate, as will OLD routers. My Linksys BESFR41 limited to 10Mb WAN (6Mb down and 3M up were actuals). Upgraded and saw speeds of 21Mb and 3M).


Just some observations I thought I might pass on that might help others.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15465469
> 
> 
> 
> 1) After 8 hours on the pole and under the house we maxed out the signal strength to the TVs and phone/cable modem. You can check your modem signal strength at 192.168.100.1. I started at around -8dB on downstream and ended up around +11dB. All fixes were very small changes, but added up to a lot.



Actually, if I'm not mistaken, that +11dB is right near the upper limit of "acceptable", a reading of around 0dB would be optimum. I believe anything between -12dB to +12dB is "okay", but the closer to 0dB the better.


----------



## clau

New Comcast throttling system

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/N...-Online-100015


----------



## Cal1981

To any of you that have contacts/connections with Comcast insiders:

Do we have any reliable information that suggests what we can expect in the way of additional linear HD channels after the mid-february digital conversion? Will that even be a factor that will allow Comcast to increase the number of HDs or will the Bay Area continue to plod along with infrequent additions of questionable value?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/15466624
> 
> 
> To any of you that have contacts/connections with Comcast insiders:
> 
> Do we have any reliable information that suggests what we can expect in the way of additional linear HD channels after the mid-february digital conversion? Will that even be a factor that will allow Comcast to increase the number of HDs or will the Bay Area continue to plod along with infrequent additions of questionable value?



The DTV conversion has no short term impact on Comcast. Comcast does not receive the signals from OTA anyway, and the analog SD signal you see today is being downconverted from the HD source. So no impact.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15467000
> 
> 
> The DTV conversion has no short term impact on Comcast. Comcast does not receive the signals from OTA anyway, and the analog SD signal you see today is being downconverted from the HD source. So no impact.



So we will continue to lag badly behind Chicago and Boston?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15467000
> 
> 
> The DTV conversion has no short term impact on Comcast. Comcast does not receive the signals from OTA anyway, and the analog SD signal you see today is being downconverted from the HD source. So no impact.



I thought the article "Cable Ops Agree To Short Digital Migration Freeze

MSOs Won't Move Channels From Analog To Digital Tiers Through February" applied to Comcast. http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory 


Most bay area cities did not get the new HD channel additions that were announced for last November, I assumed that we can expect no progress on this until after the freeze is over.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15465469
> 
> 
> 4) I pay for blast but wasn't getting blast speeds. Two issues - Low signal strength will impede the rate, as will OLD routers. My Linksys BESFR41 limited to 10Mb WAN (6Mb down and 3M up were actuals). Upgraded and saw speeds of 21Mb and 3M).



Wow, wish I could get that rate with Blast! I upgraded my cable modem to a linksys cm100 & my firewall is a befsx41 and I only get 6-12Mb down/3Mb up. That's with 38dB SNR.


----------



## fburgerod

Hello. I am having an audio problem which Comcast does not know how to answer. I have a DCT3416 and my audio goes to a Denon AVR via optical. Every channel is received in Dolby Digital 5.1 or if programming is not DD, it automatically switches to 2.0 stereo. No problems there. However, one channel, 703 (NBC), will not automatically switch it's audio. Many programs, like Leno, will be totally silent until I manually switch the Denon from DD5.1 to Stereo. Some shows are DD5.1 but go into a silent mode for a few seconds or minutes when the audio being broadcast changes within the show (i.e. Winter Classic Hockey.) Am I the only one who is experiencing the 703 optical blackouts? Any ideas other than the workaround of manually switching the audio mode for this channel (very low WAF.) Should I switch to a DCH3416? Thanks!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15468477
> 
> 
> I thought the article "Cable Ops Agree To Short Digital Migration Freeze
> 
> MSOs Won't Move Channels From Analog To Digital Tiers Through February" applied to Comcast. http://www.multichannel.com/article/...?desc=topstory
> 
> 
> Most bay area cities did not get the new HD channel additions that were announced for last November, I assumed that we can expect no progress on this until after the freeze is over.



This has to do with the game playing going on with the FCC re: how channels are charged for differently when they move them from the analog tier to the digital tier. They tied it to the DTV conversion as a "pro-consumer" action, but it's really trying to delay things until a more friendly FCC chairman can take over.


So I guess then it is tied to the DTV conversion, but only because of how cable is positioning it, not because it has any relationship to the cutover. The channels being discussed here are expanded basic channels, not locals.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15468734
> 
> 
> my firewall is a befsx41 and I only get 6-12Mb down/3Mb up. That's with 38dB SNR.



Hmm, I was able to get my download speed to 22Mbps by temporarily turning off the firewall in the befsx41. Damn, the befsx41 was supposed to be high performance by linksys standards, but looks like it can't firewall faster than 13Mbps. Guess I'm shopping for a firewall upgrade...


----------



## d5326

FYI, for the couple people out there who might actually care about the NHL Network:


I finally contacted Comcast again about losing the NHL Network this season. After various delays and confusion about the Center Ice package, the CSR finally decided it's only available with the $4.99 sports package. I thought maybe NHLN was grandfathered in with the Digital Silver package (i was still getting channels like CBS College Sports and TVG Horseracing, which are supposed to be in the sports package, according to comcast.com ... but there were always some i didn't get, so it's not as if i was getting the whole sports package for free). His only explanation for the loss of the channel was "it may have recently been updated, I apologize that you were not informed before hand." I agreed to take the sports package, and minutes later, it was active.


NHL Network is carrying the Hockey Night in Canada broadcast of Saturday's Sharks game in Vancouver (Sundin should be on the ice by then). CSN isn't airing the game, but NHLN may still be blacked out here so they can push Center Ice. Maybe we'll at least get to see NHLN's Sunday morning rebroadcast. (And no, i didn't get NHLN _just_ for Saturday's game.







)


Now when is Comcast gonna give us NHLN in HD? Sunnyvale was a Comcast ghetto for so long; now that we've got all this bandwidth, it's a shame we can't take full advantage of it.


--dave


----------



## Barte

Any ideas why The NewsHour on KQED Comcast 709 has reverted to SD? Other 709 HD programming doesn't seem affected.


----------



## hiker

Today there was a message on my cable box that MLB net is part of Digital Preferred. I found it odd that it it not part of a sports tier like NFL net.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15476257
> 
> 
> Today there was a message on my cable box that MLB net is part of Digital Preferred. I found it odd that it it not part of a sports tier like NFL net.



It's probably the result of MLB negotiating a better deal than the NFL. Many cable/DBS operators are actually partners in the network, whereas the NFL wants to keep everything in their own pocket.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15471073
> 
> 
> The channels being discussed here are expanded basic channels, not locals.



But the two are being tied together. If the excuse for delayed HD rollout is lack of bandwidth, and that lack of bandwidth can be adressed by shedding more analog cable channels, then comcast agreeing to do nothing on the later 'till after the Feb. OTA milestone impacts cable HD channel additions.


I'm sure it was a tough sell to get comcast to agree to sit on their hands until after Feb. 17


----------



## greeno

I'm having a problem when coming off of pause on an HD feed, or after rewinding. It's always when watching a live feed; not a recording. It's happened twice in the last 3 days. Is the box getting ready to die? Was there a firmware upgrade? Other reasons?


Thanks,

jeff


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d5326* /forum/post/15475230
> 
> 
> FYI, for the couple people out there who might actually care about the NHL Network:
> 
> 
> I finally contacted Comcast again about losing the NHL Network this season. After various delays and confusion about the Center Ice package, the CSR finally decided it's only available with the $4.99 sports package. I thought maybe NHLN was grandfathered in with the Digital Silver package (i was still getting channels like CBS College Sports and TVG Horseracing, which are supposed to be in the sports package, according to comcast.com ... but there were always some i didn't get, so it's not as if i was getting the whole sports package for free). His only explanation for the loss of the channel was "it may have recently been updated, I apologize that you were not informed before hand." I agreed to take the sports package, and minutes later, it was active.
> 
> 
> NHL Network is carrying the Hockey Night in Canada broadcast of Saturday's Sharks game in Vancouver (Sundin should be on the ice by then). CSN isn't airing the game, but NHLN may still be blacked out here so they can push Center Ice. Maybe we'll at least get to see NHLN's Sunday morning rebroadcast. (And no, i didn't get NHLN _just_ for Saturday's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Now when is Comcast gonna give us NHLN in HD? Sunnyvale was a Comcast ghetto for so long; now that we've got all this bandwidth, it's a shame we can't take full advantage of it.
> 
> 
> --dave


*This Saturday's Sharks/Canucks game has been added to CSN +. Not HD, but at least it's locally broadcast. They announced it during the Sharks/Flames stinker err game on Tues. night.*


What I don't get is why everyone gets the MLB Network, but you need the $4.99 sports package for the NHL network. That's ridiculous.


----------



## caliwxdude

No HD on Letterman tonight on KPIX-DT (705) here on Comcast San Jose.


Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## d5326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15492835
> 
> *This Saturday's Sharks/Canucks game has been added to CSN +. Not HD, but at least it's locally broadcast. They announced it during the Sharks/Flames stinker err game on Tues. night.*



Thanks for the follow-up. I was gonna post an update when i heard that the other night, but i promptly forgot.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15492835
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why everyone gets the MLB Network, but you need the $4.99 sports package for the NHL network. That's ridiculous.



Probably trying to give it wide exposure since it just launched. I'll bet they eventually move it into the sports package, too.


--dave


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/15493484
> 
> 
> No HD on Letterman tonight on KPIX-DT (705) here on Comcast San Jose.
> 
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?



Yes, no HD for much of the show, but the last part was HD, so the problem was fixed. I only flipped into it to watch certain parts though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d5326* /forum/post/15493809
> 
> 
> Thanks for the follow-up. I was gonna post an update when i heard that the other night, but i promptly forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably trying to give it wide exposure since it just launched. I'll bet they eventually move it into the sports package, too.
> 
> 
> --dave



No they won't. See post 8739 above. Comcast, along with DirecTV, Time Warner and Cox, all have a share of ownership of the network. MLB retains about 67% and the rest is divided between the above. As a revenue sharing partner, it's to their best interest to have the channel available to as many eyeballs as possible - more eyeballs, more ad revenue, more money in their pockets.


The NFL Network, on the other hand, is solely owned by the NFL, and as such, hasn't a lot value for an MSO like Comcast, especially given that the channel's only real content is about 8 games per year(there's around 250 NFL games played per year, not including playoffs). So, put the channel on the "Siberia" tier as in Comcast's view, that's where it belongs, and frankly, I personally don't disagree.


The NFL, being the wealthiest, most lucrative professional sports organization in the world must have decided they just didn't have enough money so they retained full ownership of the channel. Had they done what MLB has done, you can bet that the NFL channel would be right there next to the MLB channel, or close to it.


By the way, regarding CSNBA, I'm not sure if this is old news, but Oakland A's and San Jose Sharks games will no longer be on CSNBA but on Comcast Sports Net California, home of the Sacramento Kings. I guess as far as pro sports go, only Giants and Warriors games will be in HD in the bay area as I don't believe there is an HD channel for CSNC available in the bay area.


As an example of how two-faced the principles can be with regards to these sports net, and even of "regular" cable channels in general, Comcast, while removing the A's and the Sharks from CSNBA, is currently asking for a 40% increase in carriage rates from DirecTV. This is a channel that now has 30% less pro sports content, along with a team, the Giants, that haven't had a winning season in 4 years. But, this is pretty much SOP for Comcast, stick your nameplate on the ownership office door and then proceed to jack up the rates for the same product, and in the case of CSNBA, product of less value. Great business plan if you can get away with it.


----------



## d5326

That may be the case for the NFL Network, but my concern was the NHL Network, which as far as i know is an NHL/Comcast joint venture. Comcast should want to boost viewership (and thus ad revenue) there, too, yet it apparently got bumped up to the sports tier last fall after its first season on the air. I don't know what their revenue-sharing agreement looks like, though.


I just found this prediction in a recent Sports Business Journal column by John Ourand , FWIW: "By the time the 2009-10 regular season starts, NHL Network and NBA TV will be seen in many more homes by persuading cable operators, including Comcast and Time Warner, to move them off sports tiers onto better penetrated digital tiers."


Keenan, thanks for the news about the Sharks (and A's) moving to CSN California. I hadn't heard that before. But if they don't come up with a way to air games in HD, especially after airing half of all Sharks games (more than half of the CSN-carried games) on CSN-BA-HD this season, they'll have some unhappy fans. Any chance they'll add a CSN-CA-HD channel?


--dave


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15498101
> 
> 
> By the way, regarding CSNBA, I'm not sure if this is old news, but Oakland A's and San Jose Sharks games will no longer be on CSNBA but on Comcast Sports Net California, home of the Sacramento Kings. I guess as far as pro sports go, only Giants and Warriors games will be in HD in the bay area as I don't believe there is an HD channel for CSNC available in the bay area.



When is this happening?


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15498101
> 
> 
> By the way, regarding CSNBA, I'm not sure if this is old news, but Oakland A's and San Jose Sharks games will no longer be on CSNBA but on Comcast Sports Net California, home of the Sacramento Kings.



It's definitely not old news; it's not really news at all yet. They're just in the talking stage. Nothing official yet.


----------



## mazman49

Is there any chance that CSNBA will significantly increase the number of Giants games it shows in HD? For the last couple of years, it seems that only about half were in HD.


----------



## fender4645

 http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...5S64.DTL&tsp=1 


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15499208
> 
> 
> When is this happening?



It was mentioned in the below article about the Comcast/DirecTV rate dispute.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post15495582 



> Quote:
> Relative to Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, Chang claims that RSN not only wants the increase, but that it plans on shifting Oakland A's Major League Baseball games and San Jose Sharks National Hockey League contests to Comcast SportsNet California, the RSN home to the NBA Sacramento Kings.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d5326* /forum/post/15499023
> 
> 
> That may be the case for the NFL Network, but my concern was the NHL Network, which as far as i know is an NHL/Comcast joint venture.



You're right, I had the NFL Net on the mind for some reason.


The whole Versus/Golf/OLN/NHL-Net thing is a bit confusing to me, I'm not sure what's supposed to air on what channel. Throw in the possibility of the Sharks moving to CSNC and I don't know how anyone could know for certain where the games will be.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15499908
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...5S64.DTL&tsp=1
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....



Yup, while in theory the transition shouldn't affect cable TV systems, the fact that the major MSO's have already agreed to hold off on analog>digital conversions until March, pushing the OTA switch date even further out could mean those cable A>D conversions will be later too.


Given that Obama is the one asking for it this time I suspect there's a real strong possibility that it will get pushed back.


That 1GHz system of mine is lookin' mighty fine right 'bout now.


----------



## tmeekins

My Tivo starting showing some new channels in Petaluma last night. I haven't had a chance to to test them yet to see if they're active.


Golf

VS

Travel HD


----------



## walk

Golf and VS split into 2 channels on Dec 1st, when MOJO was turned off. Though programming has been a bit.. unpredictable. TravelHD was turned on in other markets but not Petaluma, or was not when I disconnected my cable boxes (Dec 20th) maybe they finally added it?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15499908
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...5S64.DTL&tsp=1
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....













I say terminate that black out agreement and move forward.


/CES

//Hotel Internet here is SMOKIN

///It's an in room cable modem. Nice job Cox.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15502083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say terminate that black out agreement and move forward.
> 
> 
> /CES
> 
> //Hotel Internet here is SMOKIN
> 
> ///It's an in room cable modem. Nice job Cox.



Dave,


I'm guessing you're at CES now ??? Anything exciting coming from Comcast that you've seen ??? I heard Panasonic was working on a portable DVR ( again ) only it will support HD this time.


This analog thing is really turning into a real " monkey fornicating a football " routine, they need to just do it and get it over with. You're going to piss off people no matter what you do so just do it already !!!


Hope you are having a good time at CES, take pictures......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

So if local channels like KTVU stop broadcasting NTSC are they going to replace it with a digital SD channel? Or do they already? I know they provide cable (maybe satellite too) with a SD channel via other means (direct wire) but are they still going to do that after analog shutoff, or are cable/satcos going to have to down-convert their HDTV signal to SD?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15503443
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're at CES now ??? Anything exciting coming from Comcast that you've seen ??? I heard Panasonic was working on a portable DVR ( again ) only it will support HD this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a good time at CES, take pictures......



I don't see any C* presence per se, but word is that the big honchos are there, they always are.


I am interested in the 3rd party tru 2way boxes in general - have an answer for peeps that want more than company offers.


Today was south halls day. Mostly geeky stuff. I am noticing more and more set top video streaming boxes and home networking things that incorporate video distribution. Is average Americans ready for all that? Tomorrow I mean to seek out the latest Panasonic screens and more programming stuff.


Today's most awesome thingy IMHO was the Asus area. The eeePC tablet is way cool, I says as I'm using my eeePC 1000H.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JasonQG* /forum/post/15499238
> 
> 
> It's definitely not old news; it's not really news at all yet. They're just in the talking stage. Nothing official yet.



Nothing official (heard about it on hfboards), but this really sucks.


First off, nobody knows how this will affect HD, as in the Sharks in HD on CSN.


Secondly, with Sharks riding high this year, *ratings are way up*. Any of that momentum will be totally lost by moving the Sharks to CSNCA. I suppose the only way this could be good if the Sharks move to CSNCA, and here in the Bay Area we get a CSNCA-HD channel (in addition to CSNBA-HD), and that all Sharks home games on CSNCA are also HD.


Even then, Comcast is still going to kill the Sharks ratings increase by putting them onto another channel.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15504046
> 
> 
> I am noticing more and more set top video streaming boxes and home networking things that incorporate video distribution. Is average Americans ready for all that?



I've been playing with these for a couple of years now and, IMO, it's more a case of "are these boxes ready for prime time yet?" The present crop is easier to set up and deal with than an HTPC, so they're more likely to be manageable by Joe&Jane 6pak. But they all still have unpardonable quirks, given their price levels, I think.


Perhaps within 2 more years?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15504852
> 
> 
> I've been playing with these for a couple of years now and, IMO, it's more a case of "are these boxes ready for prime time yet?" The present crop is easier to set up and deal with than an HTPC, so they're more likely to be manageable by Joe&Jane 6pak. But they all still have unpardonable quirks, given their price levels, I think.
> 
> 
> Perhaps within 2 more years?



I'm at CES, and while some of them are a little lame, like the Panasonic implementation (no wifi? - what gives with that), some like the Vizio are actually pretty good. Netflix streaming, etc... works great. Even SageTV now has Hulu up and running on there extenders (I think hulu is the best of these services).


Think of it like On-demand, except with out the ugly and hard to use 1980's style guide and menu system. Why anyone would pay $.99 to Comcast for a VoD showing of a recent TV episode they missed when you can get it for free via hulu on a connected TV platform, I can't understand.


A lot of the TV's have pretty capable Sigma chipsets in them that can decode almost anything. very cool.


----------



## raghu1111

I like Netflix on Tivo and think on-demand streaming over Internet is here to stay... nice to see even TVs including it.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15504852
> 
> 
> I've been playing with these for a couple of years now and, IMO, it's more a case of "are these boxes ready for prime time yet?" The present crop is easier to set up and deal with than an HTPC, so they're more likely to be manageable by Joe&Jane 6pak. But they all still have unpardonable quirks, given their price levels, I think.
> 
> 
> Perhaps within 2 more years?



That Roku Netflix player looks pretty easy to set up and use right now. My Slingboxes are a piece of cake. (My wife uses Sling way more than I do.) My Denon AV receiver has built-in home network and Internet audio streaming. And, the minute Dish releases the 922 Sling-enabled media streaming satellite DVR, I'll be dropping Comcast and jumping all over it like a fly on rice.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15503510
> 
> 
> So if local channels like KTVU stop broadcasting NTSC are they going to replace it with a digital SD channel? Or do they already? I know they provide cable (maybe satellite too) with a SD channel via other means (direct wire) but are they still going to do that after analog shutoff, or are cable/satcos going to have to down-convert their HDTV signal to SD?



Personally, I think the Cablecos need to add the sub-channels, as well.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15516529
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the Cablecos need to add the sub-channels, as well.



They fought the FCC tooth and nail to avoid them imposing that as a requirement.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Don't know how many of you have looked into new channel 412, the MLB Network. Low def, of course, and not a lot of programming yet. But they did have a pretty cool broadcast of the entirety of Don Larsen's perfect game in the 1956 World Series, with Larsen and Yogi commenting together with Bob Costas.


Of course, whether or not you could see the broadcast will depend on the atmospheric conditions when you tune in. Here in Mill Valley (San Rafael head end, I believe), the wizards at Comcast have decided to load MLB Network at 99.0 MHz, sharing that frequency with the Big 10 Network (channel 403) and Palladia (HD music videos, channel 743). Those who follow this thread closely will recall that the Mill Valley transmission, at least, of those channels has been very sporadic. Some tech guru explained that it is leakage from a local FM station into the line. Whatever the reason, once again Comcast is not providing the service they are promising. (Let alone providing the new HD channels that aren't available here.) About 75% of the time, the channels are not available here.


I've started the process of getting DirecTV in. Once I go, I plan to make a demand for reimbursement of a share of my cable bill for the service Comcast has not provided. It probably won't go anywhere, but it will please me to be a thorn in their side. Everytime I see one of their commercials promoting "more HD" or "HD intervention", I just want to throw a brick through the TV at the fraud they are perpetrating.


----------



## walk

MLB channel is in HD on DirecTV fyi...


It's also part of the basic packages, along with NHL, NFL, NBA, Big Ten, etc that Comcast charges extra for the "sports pack".


(The D* Sports pack is like, 40 regional sports nets, many in HD....)


I wonder if they will add CSN California to the basic tier for us if the A's & Sharks really move there (we already get CSN Bay Area of course).


----------



## rfr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfr* /forum/post/13065806
> 
> 
> Suddenly, language support for GolTV works perfectly. I set the cable box language default to English and it's in English! I was never able to make this work until today. (It just popped up in English and I tested it to be sure that GolTV wasn't just sending out English on the Spanish channel. Nope, the cable box can actually select which language to play, even on recorded material.) Wonderful!
> 
> 
> Anyone know what changed?



And just as suddenly, English support is gone again his week. And we PAY for this?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15519834
> 
> 
> Don't know how many of you have looked into new channel 412, the MLB Network. Low def, of course, and not a lot of programming yet. But they did have a pretty cool broadcast of the entirety of Don Larsen's perfect game in the 1956 World Series, with Larsen and Yogi commenting together with Bob Costas.
> 
> 
> Of course, whether or not you could see the broadcast will depend on the atmospheric conditions when you tune in. Here in Mill Valley (San Rafael head end, I believe), the wizards at Comcast have decided to load MLB Network at 99.0 MHz, sharing that frequency with the Big 10 Network (channel 403) and Palladia (HD music videos, channel 743). Those who follow this thread closely will recall that the Mill Valley transmission, at least, of those channels has been very sporadic. Some tech guru explained that it is leakage from a local FM station into the line. Whatever the reason, once again Comcast is not providing the service they are promising. (Let alone providing the new HD channels that aren't available here.) About 75% of the time, the channels are not available here.
> 
> 
> I've started the process of getting DirecTV in. Once I go, I plan to make a demand for reimbursement of a share of my cable bill for the service Comcast has not provided. It probably won't go anywhere, but it will please me to be a thorn in their side. Everytime I see one of their commercials promoting "more HD" or "HD intervention", I just want to throw a brick through the TV at the fraud they are perpetrating.



If it's not a cable issue in your house, you should find a leakage complaint with the FCC. The cable plant is upposed to be tight, and if the FM is getting in, it means the cable signal is also leaking out and interfering with FM reception as well. They have to fix it or be fined.


See here: http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/cableleak.html


----------



## Tom Koegel

Thanks, MikeSM. It's definitely not a house problem--all the neighbors with Comcast have the same issue. And Comcast knows about it from my prior complaints and from their lame technological attempts to fix the problem. (These are among the very few channels to use QAM64 modulation (encryption?), which someone previously told me was an attempt to deal with the weak SNR on this frequency. (It fluctuates around 29 to 30 as opposed to 36 to 38 on the other frequencies.)


I'll file a complaint with the FCC if only to help the neighbors who won't be shifting to satellite. Although I'll certainly encourage them in that direction!


----------



## soccerfan2

Has anyone else noticed the same problem. Last time when when I post the exact same issue on this thread ( couple of years back) someone from Comcast paid attention to that and fixed it very quickly. Hoping for that magic thing to happen this time too.


----------



## millerwill

In watching the Fox NFL game now, it seemed that the pre game studio coverage was really not HD, while the game itself is. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/15525848
> 
> 
> In watching the Fox NFL game now, it seemed that the pre game studio coverage was really not HD, while the game itself is. Anyone else notice this?



Fox does none of its pre-game shows in HD, just 480 widescreen.. It has always been that way.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/15527558
> 
> 
> Fox does none of its pre-game shows in HD, just 480 widescreen.. It has always been that way.



Thanks much. Glad to know that it wasn't my eyes (or my projector!)


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15525097
> 
> 
> Thanks, MikeSM. It's definitely not a house problem--all the neighbors with Comcast have the same issue. And Comcast knows about it from my prior complaints and from their lame technological attempts to fix the problem. (These are among the very few channels to use QAM64 modulation (encryption?), which someone previously told me was an attempt to deal with the weak SNR on this frequency. (It fluctuates around 29 to 30 as opposed to 36 to 38 on the other frequencies.)
> 
> 
> I'll file a complaint with the FCC if only to help the neighbors who won't be shifting to satellite. Although I'll certainly encourage them in that direction!



Someone is sleeping on the job. If they think that dropping the modulation to 64 QAM will fix a big ingress problem, they are kidding themselves. They would never pass an FCC leakage test.


----------



## RandallWg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15453576
> 
> 
> I have no idea if there's any way to know what kind of card you'll get. My cousin in Sunnyvale just got a Tivo HD for Christmas. He returned the old Moto digi-cable box and they gave him an M-card over the counter. He had a hell of a time getting the Tivo and CableCard to work. Many calls to Comcast, exchange on the Tivo box and a Comcast technician visit to get it all paired correctly and it finally did work correctly. This is the first time I've heard of Comcast giving any CableCards over the counter in the south bay, much less an M-card.



I have a TivoHD with an M-Card that I got over the counter. =P I had a Comcast HD box prior to the TivoHD and had soooo many problems with the card for that (initial installation took about 6 boxes and 8 cards, all with the same installer and about 3 hours of waiting around).


I then got a TivoHD, brought my old Comcast HD box in, and they gave me an M-Card right over the counter. This was at the Comcast office in Milpitas (Safeway plaza on Calaveras).


----------



## zalusky

I got mine over the counter last year in Cupertino when I got my TivoHD.

When I got the my first Series 3 I had to do a truck roll. Things are a lot smoother now.

I was just able to call it in.


----------



## pikoo

Does Comcast OnDemad work with Tivo? Comcast DVR has the worst menu system - I have ever seen!


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pikoo* /forum/post/15554903
> 
> 
> Does Comcast OnDemad work with Tivo? Comcast DVR has the worst menu system - I have ever seen!



No. I for one wish it did, but (a) there is no way for the TiVo to send the necessary messages back to whatever drives the OnDemand software, abd (b) even if there was, there is no way for TiVo to differentiate between remote control signals meant for itself and ones meant for the OnDemand menu. Maybe the much rumored "Series 4 TiVo" (which is probably just vaporware at the moment, seeing as how there was nothing at CES) will solve this problem, but for now, you need a cable box (and the accompanying monthly charge) to access OnDemand.


Here's a thought: if somebody starts an OnDemand program in a given house, why can't Comcast figure out which CableCards are also connected in that house and broadcast that program on Channel 1?


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pikoo* /forum/post/15554903
> 
> 
> Does Comcast OnDemad work with Tivo? Comcast DVR has the worst menu system - I have ever seen!



No it doesn't, not yet anyhow, and maybe never.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15555042
> 
> 
> No. I for one wish it did, but (a) there is no way for the TiVo to send the necessary messages back to whatever drives the OnDemand software, abd (b) even if there was, there is no way for TiVo to differentiate between remote control signals meant for itself and ones meant for the OnDemand menu. Maybe the much rumored "Series 4 TiVo" (which is probably just vaporware at the moment, seeing as how there was nothing at CES) will solve this problem, but for now, you need a cable box (and the accompanying monthly charge) to access OnDemand.
> 
> 
> Here's a thought: if somebody starts an OnDemand program in a given house, why can't Comcast figure out which CableCards are also connected in that house and broadcast that program on Channel 1?
> 
> 
> -- Don



Well, there is no channel 1 if you don't have the cable STB. When you select to watch an on demand program, like a movie, it can show up in a number of possible channels. For us, if we tune the QAM tuner (no cable card), we can pick up that program in one of those channels since the program is not encrypted. In fact, we can even watch programs that our neighbors ordered using their On Demand menu.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone notice some sporadic red lines on the right third of the image last night on KPIX? They were very thin and went from top to bottom and flashed a few times before disappearing.


I also noticed what looks like a new KPIX bug? The "5" next to the 'eye", has that been there long? I don't recall seeing it before, and since those red lines look to be at the 4x3 safe border I wonder if it's related. I saw them during "The Mentalist" and "NCIS".


----------



## dailowai

I saw the same thing! Can't remember which show, but I'm pretty sure it was CBS.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15555272
> 
> 
> Anyone notice some sporadic red lines on the right third of the image last night on KPIX? They were very thin and went from top to bottom and flashed a few times before disappearing.
> 
> 
> I also noticed what looks like a new KPIX bug? The "5" next to the 'eye", has that been there long? I don't recall seeing it before, and since those red lines look to be at the 4x3 safe border I wonder if it's related. I saw them during "The Mentalist" and "NCIS".


----------



## PerkyNot

I noticed the same thing watching on "The Mentalist". Then I TiVo'd "Without a Trace" and watched it later noticed the same thing. Thought my new TiVo HD box was having problems. Whew at least it was on the network not the box.


John


----------



## Larry Kenney

We helped a neighbor today set up her new Sony Bravia HDTV. She has Comcast service and an HD Tivo box, but it won't tune to any of the HD channels on Comcast. If you try to tune to channel 707, for example, it says "Service not available for this channel." She has no idea what package she has, but she says she doesn't pay for HD. I thought many of the local HD channels were available on all Comcast packages without paying extra.


She does get HD through her TV tuner, but she wants to be able to record HD on her Tivo DVR. What does she need to do to get the local channels in HD through her Tivo box?


Thanks.


Larry

SF


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/15557092
> 
> 
> We helped a neighbor today set up her new Sony Bravia HDTV. She has Comcast service and an HD Tivo box, but it won't tune to any of the HD channels on Comcast. If you try to tune to channel 707, for example, it says "Service not available for this channel." She has no idea what package she has, but she says she doesn't pay for HD. I thought many of the local HD channels were available on all Comcast packages without paying extra.
> 
> 
> She does get HD through her TV tuner, but she wants to be able to record HD on her Tivo DVR. What does she need to do to get the local channels in HD through her Tivo box?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF



What channels does she get with the TiVo? Does she have a guide? Is the TiVo a new addition? Has she signed up for the TiVo service?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/15557092
> 
> 
> She does get HD through her TV tuner, but she wants to be able to record HD on her Tivo DVR. What does she need to do to get the local channels in HD through her Tivo box?



If you scan for the channels, TiVo should pick up most of the local HD channels. To get the guide data, CableCard needs to be installed.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmeekins* /forum/post/15500394
> 
> 
> My Tivo starting showing some new channels in Petaluma last night. I haven't had a chance to to test them yet to see if they're active.
> 
> 
> Golf
> 
> VS
> 
> Travel HD



My tivo reported these changes on 1/7 as well. But I still don't get travel hd. Is travel hd supposed to be available with digital starter, or is it a premium like ngc-hd?


Still waiting for word on bravo-hd, and the rest of the November channel additions for us lowly sub-1Ghz areas.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/15556685
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing watching on "The Mentalist". Then I TiVo'd "Without a Trace" and watched it later noticed the same thing. Thought my new TiVo HD box was having problems. Whew at least it was on the network not the box.
> 
> John



Yep, I saw it on "Without A Trace" which I had recorded on the 3416. Then the picture seemed to "snap" and it was gone.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15559426
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw it on "Without A Trace" which I had recorded on the 3416. Then the picture seemed to "snap" and it was gone.



I didn't see it on Criminal Minds tonight, so hopefully that "snap" last night was the fix.


----------



## oldskoolboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15559426
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw it on "Without A Trace" which I had recorded on the 3416. Then the picture seemed to "snap" and it was gone.



I also saw it on Without a Trace on my S3 Tivo. Thank goodness it wasn't just me. I was afraid my HDD was failing, or worse my plasma. Mine were red and blue.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15557591
> 
> 
> If you scan for the channels, TiVo should pick up most of the local HD channels. To get the guide data, CableCard needs to be installed.



Cable Card is her problem. I called her and she said she doesn't have them. Whether she'll get them or not, I don't know. She says she pays enough for TV now.


Thanks for the info, Keenan and C3.


She does have the guide data and is a paying Tivo member, but the guide only shows SD channels.


Larry

SF


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney* /forum/post/15559936
> 
> 
> She says she pays enough for TV now.



There should not be any charge for the first CableCard, if she does not have any other Comcast box.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/15555260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a thought: if somebody starts an OnDemand program in a given house, why can't Comcast figure out which CableCards are also connected in that house and broadcast that program on Channel 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is no channel 1 if you don't have the cable STB. When you select to watch an on demand program, like a movie, it can show up in a number of possible channels. For us, if we tune the QAM tuner (no cable card), we can pick up that program in one of those channels since the program is not encrypted. In fact, we can even watch programs that our neighbors ordered using their On Demand menu.
Click to expand...


Yes - in fact, pretty much every channel that shows up with a QAM tuner has a corresponding digital channel number. That's why I thought it might be possible for Comcast to figure out somehow which QAM channel was being used for a particular OnDemand program in progress and assign it to a digital channel within that house so TiVo can access it.


Then again, if I want to watch an OnDemand program on a TV without the box, why don't I just bypass the TiVo entirely and scan the QAM channels for it? (The last time I did it, it was on 101-2.) If I need to record it (assuming it's not in HD), that's why I have a DVD recorder connected to the set-top box.


-- Don


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15288411
> 
> 
> SfHub,
> 
> 
> On another note. I'm waiting for the official word from Comcast about the recent channel additions ( or the lack of addition in some areas ). I know it's the holidays and a lot of people are on vacation. I just got back and I'm going to be leaving again to visit my brothers in Davis and Stockton but I can get my email from there so when I get the word to post I will... I haven't forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any word on this in the last month?


----------



## ayewbf

What's the minimum package-type to get travel-hd? The channel lineup web page www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineup.ashx doesn't give me correct information.


----------



## c3

Digital Starter


----------



## nottrue

Basic Cable...


----------



## mds54

DVR/programming heads-up for _*FNL*_ fans......

The NBC season 3 opener is this Friday (1/16)! BUT, you may encounter DVR problems when setting a recording. Since it already aired on DTV, NBC is classifying it in programming guides as a "*Repeat*"! My 3416 won't accept it as a Series recording of new episodes only.


----------



## JasonQG

For the past two weeks since Damages has started up again, I've dutifully recorded it off FX-HD only to discover that the audio periodically cuts out, accompanied by video corruption. Anybody else having these problems? I haven't seen this on any other channels, and I haven't tried watching FX at any other time.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15566166
> 
> 
> Digital Starter



That's what I have and I'm not getting the channel. Comcast CSR says it hasn't been added in my area due to bandwidth limitations. Ie I'm not gonna get it until they can free up more bandwidth (shed more analog channels presumably). Yet they added the channel to the tribune guide data for my area... This is the first time the channel has been added to the guide data before rollout, usually they don't get around to the guide data until a few days after the channel has been turned on.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Anyone else having problems with OnDemand at the moment? Last night I tried to watch some programs and got error messages. Today I called Comcast and they had me leave the box on to send some codes but it still didn't work. Called back again later and told them it still wasn't working and they said they would check to see if this was an area outage.


----------



## caliwxdude

My TiVo HD added MLBHD to my lineup at Channel 742 the other night.


Is this channel actually live for anyone yet? I'm not subscribed to the Sports pack (NFL Network, etc.) anymore, which I'm assuming is required to actually get this channel.


----------



## aforkosh

I've seen that on FXHD several times (including Damages this week). I saw purple snow for a few seconds. I believe that it was just before a commercial break.


----------



## Just4Kicks

I just bought a 2008 Samsung HL67A750 moving from a 2005 Samsung HL-R5688. The blu-ray picture quality is outstanding on the new set and far and away better than on the old set. However, the Comcast SD and HD picture quality is much less sharp on the new set.


I'm thinking the biggest reason has to be a combination of increased picture size, 56" to 67", better performance out of the new set and Comcast's extreme video compression. Really, it must be the new set's ability to show a pristine picture from a pristine source that is its downfall when it comes to displaying compressed video signal from Comcast.


I have to say that am very disappointed with Comcast's HD picture quality on my new set especially after plunking down hard earned money.


1.Have any of you found a good alternative to Comcast in the East Bay/Brentwood area or am I just out of luck? i.e. DirectTV, Dish, AT&T


2.My new set is only four days old now so I haven't had it professionally calibrated it yet. Do you think this will make much difference?


3.Is OTA HD worth my time pursuing in the Brentwood area?


4.Which Comcast HD stations in the Brentwood area are (mostly or totally) uncompressed?


5.I've noticed that Comcast On Demand HD programing is much closer in sharpness and quality to my old HDTV. Is this simply because this is a streaming function?


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15563686
> 
> 
> Then again, if I want to watch an OnDemand program on a TV without the box, why don't I just bypass the TiVo entirely and scan the QAM channels for it? (The last time I did it, it was on 101-2.) If I need to record it (assuming it's not in HD), that's why I have a DVD recorder connected to the set-top box.



I got the impression the onDemand stuff doesn't necessarily stay on one sub-channel the entire time. I'm guessing when someone pauses or stops and restarts, the sub-channel or stream id could change.


----------



## JasonQG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/15578088
> 
> 
> I've seen that on FXHD several times (including Damages this week). I saw purple snow for a few seconds. I believe that it was just before a commercial break.



I wouldn't know about that. I only watched for a minute, and then stopped and downloaded a copy instead. Damages is too complex to be missing dialog.


----------



## MKANET

Its not that simple. You would still need on demand menus. The box is used for 2 way communication to Comcast to start a specific movie/video. If you happen to tune into an existing subchannel stream of on Demand movie when scaning for channels, all you will get is a surprise movie. It's not the same thing as having scheduled movies you can actually expect by looking up on the guide.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15563686
> 
> 
> Yes - in fact, pretty much every channel that shows up with a QAM tuner has a corresponding digital channel number. That's why I thought it might be possible for Comcast to figure out somehow which QAM channel was being used for a particular OnDemand program in progress and assign it to a digital channel within that house so TiVo can access it.
> 
> 
> Then again, if I want to watch an OnDemand program on a TV without the box, why don't I just bypass the TiVo entirely and scan the QAM channels for it? (The last time I did it, it was on 101-2.) If I need to record it (assuming it's not in HD), that's why I have a DVD recorder connected to the set-top box.
> 
> 
> -- Don


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15523880
> 
> 
> If it's not a cable issue in your house, you should find a leakage complaint with the FCC. The cable plant is supposed to be tight, and if the FM is getting in, it means the cable signal is also leaking out and interfering with FM reception as well. They have to fix it or be fined.
> 
> 
> See here: http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/cableleak.html



I wanted to let those who have followed the issue, and others who find they are having problems only with a limited subset of Comcast channels, the trick for getting Comcast's attention regarding a problem that is outside of the house--a "network problem" in their lingo.


To reset the problem, I had the inability to receive three channels:


403 Big10

412 MLB Network

743 Palladia-HD


All of which operated at 99 MHz. I had never been able to get the problem fixed, even though Comcast techs would acknowledge that it was a network problem and something that their network people would work on.


The day after I filed the FCC report suggested by MikeSM above, I got a call from a Comcast exec responsible for the North Bay. I'm not going to name names here, as (per my usual experience with the local Comcast folks) this gentleman and all the local techs were polite and very eager to help.


After a little bit of phone tag, I spoke live to the exec. I explained the problem and explained my conviction that the problems was not related to anything in my house. The Comcast folks are conditioned not to believe any such thing, even if you have the testimony of neighbors to the same problems and 3 or 4 prior truck rolls that turned up nothing. The exec agreed that it made a great deal of sense that the problem was created by leakage of the FM signal from a local station into the system due to a bad connection somewhere in the local line. He said this problem repeatedly occurs in Southern Marin and San Francisco in neighbors that are in close proximity to Sutro Tower. They had investigated the local network, though, which was "fine" other than some bad device in the local drop in Mill Valley. He asked if the signal had improved and, in fact, it had gone up from 28 to 30 SNR to more like 30 to 32. At the new level, I was able to get a picture 90% of the time on my cablecard TV and maybe 25% of the time on the Motorola DVR. But the exec said nothing further could be done unless they had another truck roll with a senior technician and a network technician.


So bright and early on Saturday two Comcast techs arrive. Of course, neither one seemed to have any idea about the problem except for that I wasn't getting some channels. So I had to walk through all the issues all over again. Privately, the house tech guy said that no one can ever convince a network tech that the problem is outside a house unless they see it with their own two eyes.


So the two techs both bring their fancy signal meters into the house, and back-and-forth test the line at the Motorola DVR. Their initial problem was that neither of them had the correct current channel map in their meters for San Rafael. They couldn't find a channel that was SUPPOSED to be broadcast at 99 MHz. The house tech admitted that Comcast never manages to keep the channel maps in the meters current. After they figured out another local plan (Rio Vista) that did have channels mapped to 99 MHz, they could test the line. The signal test uses a grid that produces a series of boxes that the tester can vary in size. With about a ten-by-ten grid, a clean signal produces little well defined circles inside each of the 100 boxes. For most channels the grid resolves itself quite quickly. For some channels broadcast around 95 MHz (of course, inside the FM band) resolution was slower. At 99 MHz, there was nothing but snow on the meter. After a bunch of fiddling with new RG-6 patch cords and the like, the network guy was convinced it was not a house problem and went back to the Mill Valley distribution point. (I'm sorry I didn't get the correct names for all these concepts.)


The network guy confirmed that there was no problem at the Mill Valley distribution point. But he did check just a few connections away from the distribution point and found that the signal at the frequency was corrupted. An hour or two later, he returned outside my house, went up on the pole, changed in some new hardware. And voila, the 3 channels are perfect with a SNR at 35-36.


I'm still going to be switching over to DirecTV as soon as I can work out a dish location that doesn't offend my wife's aesthetic sensibilities. The lack of HD content on Comcast (sorry, OnDemand doesn't count as far as I'm concerned) and the poor quality of the Motorola equipment pushed me over the edge. And what would seem to me to be an inability to manage themselves effectively is an added factor. Comcast ought to be able to answer questions like these:
Why do areas with the same bandwidth and same channel coverage require different channel maps? Or if they do require different maps, why can't they keep their techs' equipment up to speed with the right maps, particularly when channels have been broadcasting at 99 MHz in my area for at least a year?

If FM leakage is a known problem in Southern Marin and San Francisco, why is it that no one in their chain of command (CSRs on up to any level other than the top guy I talked to) could identify that problem as the likely culprit when only 3 channels on an FM frequency are having a problem? Why is it that they waste their time and money wandering through generic diagnostic tests again and again?

If FM leakage is a known problem, why wouldn't they set a channel in the FM range as one of the standard quality test channels? (The techs acknowledged that they have five channels they test, none of which are in that range.)

If FM leakage is a known problem and you can't afford to tighten up every little connection in a neighborhood, why not abandon the trouble frequency entirely? I know, they need all that precious bandwidth. But they are not using all their bandwidth in Southern Marin anyway.


Nice as all the Comcast guys were about this, the obvious answer is that they are a not-very-well-run company coping with a network structure that is haphazard and doesn't make much sense.


But the good news for problems like this is that MikeSM's trick, filing a complaint with the FCC, does work to get their attention. If you find yourself missing one three-pack of channels, this might be just your problem--and just the right path to resolving it.


Tom


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm still not able to use OnDemand. Anyone know what the SRM-8001 message code means? I've called Comcast twice. The first tech said it would be fixed in an hour but wasn't. The next one said that they would have to check if OnDemand was out in the are but my HDHomeRun shows plenty of OnDemand streams playing in my area. I am going to call again and also ask for some free movie credit for this outage.


----------



## robingo88

hi... i have a Sony XBR6 set with the TVGOS system... its been working perfectly, but i noticed a few days ago it no longer seems to be getting any updated guide info... digging a bit deeper it seems to show that it can't find a 'host channel'.


anyone know if this is a known issue that Comcast is working on?


many thanks!

robin


----------



## Dospac

Glad to hear you got it resolved, Tom. It's incredible that you had to spend that much of your time just to get them to fix their problem. You would expect their network to be able to tell them more than just the quality of what was coming out at the nearest distribution point, and thus not have to deal with all that.


----------



## MikeSM

Tom, glad it worked out for you. Leakage is treated as a serious problem by the FCC, because if an FM signal is leaking IN somewhere, the full cable spectrum will be leaking OUT in that some spot. This isn't just bad because it can jam OTA TV, but because it can, and has been documented to in the past, jam public safety, ham radio, and a bunch of other wireless users.


On top of it all, the cable system is designed to specifically avoid this problem. This is called having a "tight" plant. The problem used to be a lot worse back in the days without fiber, but is a lot better now.


When the FCC gets your complaint, it's sent to the FCC regulatory liaison in Comcast to respond to the complaint. if they fail to address it properly, the FCC triggers an enforcement action. The Comcast folks in DC know that leakage is a very nad problem, so they probably took the complaint and forwarded to the GM for the SF Bay Area with some comment about how he needed to fix it or else. That's why they moved on it.


----------



## aks1972

hi,


i just noticed a green line (approx 5mm wide) running from top to down on my sharp LCD while watching any HD channels. I noticed it today only but it could have been there for past 2-3 days. I have not made any changes to the setup (TV, cable box or the connection between the two).


Also, when i change the color space from YCC to RGB in the cable box hidden menu the problem goes away. DO u know if any changes have been made in comcast signal lately that may lead to this issue?


----------



## Brian Conrad

An update on my OnDemand problem. Yesterday on the phone with Comcast tech support we figured out that the recent power outage in the area must have damaged the box in a way that OnDemand was not responding so today I replaced the DVR and now it works. The DVR was plugged into a surge protector and was only on standby when the outage in my area occured a week ago Sunday. That outage was preceded by a brief one an hour earlier. I think that might have been a spike and it also probably blew the UPS on this computer. I intend to put the DVR on a UPS so outages don't lose the Guide.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aks1972* /forum/post/15592054
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> i just noticed a green line (approx 5mm wide) running from top to down on my sharp LCD while watching any HD channels. I noticed it today only but it could have been there for past 2-3 days. I have not made any changes to the setup (TV, cable box or the connection between the two).
> 
> 
> Also, when i change the color space from YCC to RGB in the cable box hidden menu the problem goes away. DO u know if any changes have been made in comcast signal lately that may lead to this issue?



Make sure the video cable is tightly seated into the jacks and if so, try changing to another video cable. Could also be a ground loop, Google "video ground loop".


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15559571
> 
> 
> I didn't see it on Criminal Minds tonight, so hopefully that "snap" last night was the fix.



I'm gonna guess it was the network (local or national) as I saw red lines like the ones you described during the AFC title...on my parents Dish Network set up (which was either via Dish's local HD's or OTA-HD, I wasn't sure).


----------



## walk

I saw a red/green/blue vertical line during the AFC game also, on the right side about where the 4:3 border would be - this was on my friend's plasma with Comcast, DCH-3416.


However if you mean the green line on the far right edge of the picture, that happened during the last firmware update, in Oct or so. You can either get rid of that by setting your screen properly for overscan (recommended) or changing the colorspace as you noticed.


----------



## RBurks

OK, old subject revisited (hope noone minds)

*How many folks actually recieved the Tivo channel update message (for new HD channels), but never recieved them?*


I got my Tivo notice about 2 months ago. Tivo shows the channel with the correct station titles (TBSHD, TRAVELHD, etc), but still nothing from COMCAST. Not even a new message DELETING the channels.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15583344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15563686
> 
> 
> Then again, if I want to watch an OnDemand program on a TV without the box, why don't I just bypass the TiVo entirely and scan the QAM channels for it? (The last time I did it, it was on 101-2.) If I need to record it (assuming it's not in HD), that's why I have a DVD recorder connected to the set-top box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that simple. You would still need on demand menus. The box is used for 2 way communication to Comcast to start a specific movie/video. If you happen to tune into an existing subchannel stream of on Demand movie when scaning for channels, all you will get is a surprise movie. It's not the same thing as having scheduled movies you can actually expect by looking up on the guide.
Click to expand...


I think you misunderstand. I start the program from my box; presumably, one of the QAM channels will have it. I know that I can't control the program through my TiVo, but would have to go back to my box in order to pause/rewind/fast forward/stop. My intent is merely to watch an OnDemand program on a TV that does not have a set-top box (and the monthly charge that goes with it, which, for all intents and purposes, would be a monthly charge just for the ability to control OnDemand on a second TV - true, I could order PPVs as well, but I have stated (in past posts to this thread, as I recall) why I don't currently have OnDemand menu access to PPVs).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15582911
> 
> 
> I got the impression the onDemand stuff doesn't necessarily stay on one sub-channel the entire time. I'm guessing when someone pauses or stops and restarts, the sub-channel or stream id could change.



Stopping the program, I understand, as it brings up the "saved programs" menu, but presumably a pause would keep it on the same channel, especially as it automatically "unpauses" after a period of time. (Besides, once I start it, I'm pretty much stuck with having it play all the way through, as the set-top box is in another room.)


-- Don


----------



## PerkyNot

RBurks,

I have the same issue. I do get TBSHD but not TRAVELHD, etc. What's interesting is Comcast's own TV Listings on the WEB show all of those channels. http://www.comcast.net/tv/tv-listings/ 

TiVo uses Tribune Media Services for their Guide.

Comcast drives me crazy. On the 15th I chatted online with a Comcast about it. She asked me to check if I got MOJO Channel 750. I gave up after that.


John


----------



## raghu1111

Tom Koegel,


Thanks for following up the the Comcast problem and writing to FCC. I would bet these are the actions that have maximum effect on keeping these companies in check. You are helping many more people than your neighborhood.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15614551
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstand. I start the program from my box; presumably, one of the QAM channels will have it. I know that I can't control the program through my TiVo, but would have to go back to my box in order to pause/rewind/fast forward/stop. My intent is merely to watch an OnDemand program on a TV that does not have a set-top box (and the monthly charge that goes with it, which, for all intents and purposes, would be a monthly charge just for the ability to control OnDemand on a second TV - true, I could order PPVs as well, but I have stated (in past posts to this thread, as I recall) why I don't currently have OnDemand menu access to PPVs).
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping the program, I understand, as it brings up the "saved programs" menu, but presumably a pause would keep it on the same channel, especially as it automatically "unpauses" after a period of time. (Besides, once I start it, I'm pretty much stuck with having it play all the way through, as the set-top box is in another room.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



I see what you are talking about. The Tivo will not be able to record it though, because it uses cablecard for channel mapping and cannot tune to a manually specified frequency.


But a PC using a clear QAM card would be able to do that. You would initiate the VOD stream from the STB, once it starts pause it, do a full channel scan from the PC tuner card, then when you find the channel, manually map it to a pseudo-channel that the DVR software can be specified to record to, begin recording the program, and then hit play on the STB. When you are done with the show, then you stop the DVR recording on the PC, undo the channel map, etc...


This is a lot of work to do what you are trying to do, but will work.


thx

mike


----------



## Lennyo

I have Comcast HDTV service. I have the cable coming into the house on a splitter. One cable going to the DCH3416 STB and one cable going directly into my HDTV television via the ATSC/QAM coax connector. Can someone tell me if the QAM connection provides 5.1 audio? I have tried connecting the digital audio out jack on the TV to the digital audio input jack on my home theater receiver but I don't get any sound when viewing high def channels. I do get sound when viewing SD channels. I have tried connecting an antenna instead of the cable (QAM) with the same results. Does over-the-air provide 5.1 audio? I get sound from the television speakers when watching high def via the ATSC/QAM connector but not when using the digital audio out port.


Everything works correctly when going through the STB though.


Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15613961
> 
> 
> OK, old subject revisited (hope noone minds)
> 
> *How many folks actually recieved the Tivo channel update message (for new HD channels), but never recieved them?*
> 
> 
> I got my Tivo notice about 2 months ago. Tivo shows the channel with the correct station titles (TBSHD, TRAVELHD, etc), but still nothing from COMCAST. Not even a new message DELETING the channels.



My tivo didn't report the new channels in Nov, but it did report travel hd on 1/7, as reported earlier by myself and another user. Tho this new channel was added to the lineup, comcast has not turned it on.


The tivo is "right" to report the channel as added, after all it's been added to the authoritative guide data from tribune (you can check your zip code's tribune data with zap2it.com). It's a screw up on comcast's part IMO to list new channels in the guide weeks/months in advance of them actually being turned on.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lennyo* /forum/post/15616836
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the QAM connection provides 5.1 audio?...Does over-the-air provide 5.1 audio? I get sound from the television speakers when watching high def via the ATSC/QAM connector but not when using the digital audio out port.



Yes, the audio going into your TV from OTA/QAM is the same as that going into your STB. The difference in output would seem to be a problem caused by your TV's settings (or its digital audio output).


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15616912
> 
> 
> My tivo didn't report the new channels in Nov, but it did report travel hd on 1/7, as reported earlier by myself and another user. Tho this new channel was added to the lineup, comcast has not turned it on.
> 
> 
> The tivo is "right" to report the channel as added, after all it's been added to the authoritative guide data from tribune (you can check your zip code's tribune data with zap2it.com). It's a screw up on comcast's part IMO to list new channels in the guide weeks/months in advance of them actually being turned on.



My Tivo added FXHDP a few weeks ago, and none of the new channels are active. What's worse is that I checked Comcast's web site today, and it also listed FXHDP for my zip code, even though the channel's not active and never has been. It's really hard to blame TiVo or Tribune for something that's clearly Comcast's fault.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15613961
> 
> 
> OK, old subject revisited (hope noone minds)
> 
> *How many folks actually recieved the Tivo channel update message (for new HD channels), but never recieved them?*
> 
> 
> I got my Tivo notice about 2 months ago. Tivo shows the channel with the correct station titles (TBSHD, TRAVELHD, etc), but still nothing from COMCAST. Not even a new message DELETING the channels.



Funny, one of my TiVo's added a bunch of channels back in November, one has been slowly adding them one by one. None of them are active.


----------



## jdowney83

Anyone else having audio problems with ABCHD? i recorded Lost and there are audio drops every few minutes or so.


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdowney83* /forum/post/15619829
> 
> 
> Anyone else having audio problems with ABCHD? i recorded Lost and there are audio drops every few minutes or so.



No problem here with audio on Lost last night.


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/15617325
> 
> 
> My Tivo added FXHDP a few weeks ago, and none of the new channels are active. What's worse is that I checked Comcast's web site today, and it also listed FXHDP for my zip code, even though the channel's not active and never has been. It's really hard to blame TiVo or Tribune for something that's clearly Comcast's fault.



Same thing in San Ramon. Anyone know WHY Comcast is being so closed lip on the issue of when/if they will add these new HD channels?


----------



## camakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15613961
> 
> 
> OK, old subject revisited (hope noone minds)
> 
> *How many folks actually recieved the Tivo channel update message (for new HD channels), but never recieved them?*
> 
> 
> I got my Tivo notice about 2 months ago. Tivo shows the channel with the correct station titles (TBSHD, TRAVELHD, etc), but still nothing from COMCAST. Not even a new message DELETING the channels.



I'm like you. I live in Berkeley and received the Tivo message several months ago but have yet to receive any of the new channels. The frustrating part for me is I know other parts of the Bay Area received those channels months ago. My parents live in Concord and receive all the new HD channels (TravelHD, TBSHD, QVCHD, etc). I have no idea why Comcast is taking so long to roll out the new programming to certain areas/cities.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/15613961
> 
> *How many folks actually recieved the Tivo channel update message (for new HD channels), but never recieved them?*



In my area, it was the other way around - for a couple of weeks, I got all of the new HD channels, but no message (I E-mailed Zap2It with the new channel lineup, and got the TiVo message a few days later).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15616067
> 
> 
> I see what you are talking about. The Tivo will not be able to record it though, because it uses cablecard for channel mapping and cannot tune to a manually specified frequency.



I figured as much - and even if it did assign it to a specific channel, there would be no guide data, so recording would still be impossible (you cannot do a TiVo "manual recording" on a channel that does not have guide data - I learned that the hard way; I assume it's a "feature" to prevent people from using a TiVo as a "digital VCR" without paying the service fee).



> Quote:
> But a PC using a clear QAM card would be able to do that. You would initiate the VOD stream from the STB, once it starts pause it, do a full channel scan from the PC tuner card, then when you find the channel, manually map it to a pseudo-channel that the DVR software can be specified to record to, begin recording the program, and then hit play on the STB. When you are done with the show, then you stop the DVR recording on the PC, undo the channel map, etc...
> 
> 
> This is a lot of work to do what you are trying to do, but will work.



If I want to record something, I run the feed from the set-top box to my DVD recorder (and from there, into the TV - the passthrough works fine, except that instead of menus showing up, the "two-window" version of the preview screen appears). I was just trying to see if there was some way that Comcast could send a signal that could be picked up by a CableCard as being on Channel 1.



Which brings up another question - are the set-top box's menus driven from software inside the box, or are they generated from "outside"? (If it's inside the box, that's going to make it much harder for even next-generation TiVos to be able to access VOD menus...)


-- Don


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15624214
> 
> 
> I figured as much - and even if it did assign it to a specific channel, there would be no guide data, so recording would still be impossible (you cannot do a TiVo "manual recording" on a channel that does not have guide data - I learned that the hard way; I assume it's a "feature" to prevent people from using a TiVo as a "digital VCR" without paying the service fee).



You can do manual recording without guide data, but the TiVo still needs to be subscribed.


----------



## Sean L

I'm moving from East Bay (San Ramon) to SF (SOMA) next week. I'm transferring my cable service--I have Comcast HD w/ DVR,-- Motorola DCT 5100 STB. It doesn't have an HDMI connector, only DVI. Is this box still current state of the art for Bay Area Comcast? I'm buying a new LCD flat panel and of course would like to take advantage of an HDMI connection if at all possible.


Thanks in advance for your input..


----------



## walk

HDMI is pin-compatible with DVI, you just need the right cable (or a dongle/adapter).

Monoprice 6ft DVI-HDMI cable You'll also need to run audio seperately (analog or SPDIF) since DVI doesn't carry audio, but otherwise it works about the same.


That said, the 5100 is the oldest HD box they made I believe. I would return it and get something newer.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15588266
> 
> 
> hi... i have a Sony XBR6 set with the TVGOS system... its been working perfectly, but i noticed a few days ago it no longer seems to be getting any updated guide info... digging a bit deeper it seems to show that it can't find a 'host channel'.
> 
> 
> anyone know if this is a known issue that Comcast is working on?
> 
> 
> many thanks!
> 
> robin



i've had this same problem with my Sony Z4100


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/15625872
> 
> 
> i've had this same problem with my Sony Z4100



i guess it feels better to know i'm not alone










have you tried to repeat the setup process? i haven't but am wondering if Comcast has moved the info feed to another channel and if a rescan might find it?


i'm not even sure how i'd report this to Comcast? i suppose i could call and say my TV Guide On Screen (from my tv, not my cable box) has stopped updating... then i could wait for the laughter to stop...










cheers

robin


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15626763
> 
> 
> i guess it feels better to know i'm not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried to repeat the setup process? i haven't but am wondering if Comcast has moved the info feed to another channel and if a rescan might find it?
> 
> 
> i'm not even sure how i'd report this to Comcast? i suppose i could call and say my TV Guide On Screen (from my tv, not my cable box) has stopped updating... then i could wait for the laughter to stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> robin



LOL


i have not bothered to reset the whole system, but i guess that's as good as any since i wouldn't be losing anthing but "no listing"


----------



## Sean L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15625151
> 
> 
> HDMI is pin-compatible with DVI, you just need the right cable (or a dongle/adapter).
> 
> Monoprice 6ft DVI-HDMI cable You'll also need to run audio seperately (analog or SPDIF) since DVI doesn't carry audio, but otherwise it works about the same.
> 
> 
> That said, the 5100 is the oldest HD box they made I believe. I would return it and get something newer.



Thanks, I just found out that Comcast has a newer STB that has HDMI, will call tomorrow and order it for Monday...


----------



## cperalt1

It's been a week without any comcast services. Last friday my connection was cut at the pole due to comcast error. OF course I called in the same day and the had a tech come out on Saturday. Of course they didn't believe me when I said that the connection at the pole was unplugged. After 5 minutes of not seing a signal the tech finally decided to go out into the alley to check my feed. Sure enough no connection. Unfortunately he couldn't do anything about it since the pole was missing a climbing rung and the connection was to high for him to reach without a ladder. He then told me he put in a trouble ticket for a bucket truck to come out and make the connection the next day and that at the latest I should have service restored by Monday. I call them again and they tell me that a tech has already been dispatched for that day. Call them again on Wednesday and they say they will send someone out on Thursday and that no one has to be home since the connection is in the alley. Apparently a tech arrives but does nothing since he didn't make "customer contact" and know I'm scheduled again for today. This is just unacceptable for their high paying customers since I suscribe to every service they have in the highest tier, I'm quite close to switching to satellite and vonage for phone service, any suggestions for a Broadband provider that comes as close to 2mb upstream service in the north bay?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cperalt1* /forum/post/15630778
> 
> 
> It's been a week without any comcast services. Last friday my connection was cut at the pole due to comcast error. OF course I called in the same day and the had a tech come out on Saturday. Of course they didn't believe me when I said that the connection at the pole was unplugged. After 5 minutes of not seing a signal the tech finally decided to go out into the alley to check my feed. Sure enough no connection. Unfortunately he couldn't do anything about it since the pole was missing a climbing rung and the connection was to high for him to reach without a ladder. He then told me he put in a trouble ticket for a bucket truck to come out and make the connection the next day and that at the latest I should have service restored by Monday. I call them again and they tell me that a tech has already been dispatched for that day. Call them again on Wednesday and they say they will send someone out on Thursday and that no one has to be home since the connection is in the alley. Apparently a tech arrives but does nothing since he didn't make "customer contact" and know I'm scheduled again for today. This is just unacceptable for their high paying customers since I suscribe to every service they have in the highest tier, I'm quite close to switching to satellite and vonage for phone service, any suggestions for a Broadband provider that comes as close to 2mb upstream service in the north bay?



This has been my experience with Comcast north bay as well, they nod their heads and say yes, but nothing ever happens, it's the proverbial "in one ear and out the other".


You might try contacting Frank Eliason of Comcast. He's set up a website to help people with this sort of thing, he's already helped a member of this forum. He has a Twitter site for this purpose, although I'm not sure exactly how it works - http://twitter.com/comcastcares 


As far as internet service, you might try http://sonic.net/ they have some new products that should match your needs, and their customer service is supposedly outstanding.


----------



## gotok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/15625872
> 
> 
> i've had this same problem with my Sony Z4100



Me too. TVGOS has been working on my 46z4100 but in the past few days it is gone. My status shows:


search for time - Done: [date updates every day]

search for TV listings - In Progress

search for channel lineup - Done

next listings transmission - Begins: [date updates every day]


The next listings transmission always updates to a future time, but a transmission apparently never happens.


----------



## cperalt1

I can't check since I don't have service at the moment but wasn't this information sent in on channel 45, has comcast maybe accidentally stopped that feed?


----------



## Dragunov1

Anyone else getting NatGeoHD @ 1080i ? I remember that Nat Geo is a 720p chan, and it used to be 720p last time I watched it. A friend of mine from TX just checked his and its 720p. I recorded a small sample last night and today and its at 1080. Is comcast screwing with the channel?


PS. I'm In Sunnyvale (94086)


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15624391
> 
> 
> You can do manual recording without guide data, but the TiVo still needs to be subscribed.



Which TiVos do this? I have a S3 and an HD XL, both of which have active subscriptions. On each of them, I have tried both of the following:


1. Tuning to a channel without guide data (i.e. the channel appears on the left-hand side of the guide, but always says "To Be Announced", and the right side of the guide is blank), and then pressing the Record button on the remote - in both cases, nothing happened, and nothing got recorded;


2. Setting up a manual recording - I've already described what happens in this thread here (and yes, the channels were selected on the Channel List).


-- Don


----------



## sldxstyle

I just ordered the digital starter package with HD. Well the tech guy installed the Motorola 3412 box upstairs to my Sony 40" XBR6 via HDMI. The picture quality is nice, but i've seen better. My friend's Viewsonic 32" 720P set looks better. He had new lines installed in his house. I believe I have all the display settings correct on the box. Are my old lines causing the poor picture quality? What should I tell Comcast when I call them? Anyone else have this problem?




Cliffs: Ordered Comcast digital package w/HD. HD is nice, but not what I expected compared to other sets. What should i do? Any suggestions on my problem?


----------



## GGSkater

I live in a north facing apartment building in the Marina district of San Francisco. I had been using the Radio Shack loop antenna / rabbit ears (appx $35.00) with gain control which worked okay, but didn't get KNTV (well, one time I held the antenna at arms length outside the window I got intermittent reception); otherwise the overall antenna performance was spotty on KQED and sometimes I suffered signal loss on that and other stations.


I built the UHF/blogspot 4 bay bowtie antenna and report good reception on the UHF channels, even with a subpar reflector (my laundry drying rack for now.) But the concern is getting KGO and KNTV going forward as they will be VHF and the bowtie isn't quite getting them. If I fiddle with it, I do get all the Mt. San Bruno channels like Ion, etc., but not KNTV.


- Would it be worth trying to buy an amplifier? At this point, the expense of around $30 - $40 would come close to buying a specialty antenna.

- Any hope of getting KNTV with one of the more specialty antennas as mentioned in this forum? Such as the Winegard or other brands?


----------



## stretch437

GGSkater- you may be in the wrong thread- try reposting your qeustion over in the San Francisco "OTA" thread at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=369015


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15633144
> 
> 
> Which TiVos do this? I have a S3 and an HD XL, both of which have active subscriptions.



TiVo HD without CableCard. I scanned for digital channels and did manual recording for a few of the local HD channels. This was a few weeks ago, so I don't remember if this was with version 11 software or not.


----------



## john_o

When I pulled up Battlestar Galactica on my TiVoHD, I saw terrible pixelation, image stutter and no audio. Also, the recording was only 50 minutes long (not that I could have actually watched it...)


Anyone else see this, live or TiVo'd?


In 94110.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15626763
> 
> 
> i guess it feels better to know i'm not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried to repeat the setup process? i haven't but am wondering if Comcast has moved the info feed to another channel and if a rescan might find it?
> 
> 
> i'm not even sure how i'd report this to Comcast? i suppose i could call and say my TV Guide On Screen (from my tv, not my cable box) has stopped updating... then i could wait for the laughter to stop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> robin



reseting mine had no effect.










oh well...sort of a bummer because i actually used that feature...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/15637851
> 
> 
> When I pulled up Battlestar Galactica on my TiVoHD, I saw terrible pixelation, image stutter and no audio. Also, the recording was only 50 minutes long (not that I could have actually watched it...)



You may want to check the signal quality for that channel on the diagnostic screen.


----------



## Elias1

After working fine for a long time, today my Tivo Series 3 refuses to tune to any HBO channel (SD or HD) and just comes up with about half a second of whatever is on HBO at the time and then the the black and white cable card diagnostic screen. Dismissing the CC screen then just shows a blank channel.


Looking around it seems that in other areas this can happen when Comcast turns on copy protection for HBO that wasn't previously on for that area. I'd post a URL but it tells me I haven't built up enough cred. The post I saw is on the Atlanta, GA HDTV Thread 14899371, Post 3169.


Does anyone know if Comcast has changed the copy protection for HBO in our area or has anyone else had premium channels stop working on their cable cards and found a solution? I'm in San Jose - 95125.


Calling Comcast did not seem to do me any good. They sent lots of signals and swear to me that my cards are activated, paired and validated (though I have my doubts). After a truck roll I still have no luck. They replaced both CC's and even told me that another tech in the area reported an identical problem with a Tivo and HBO today. Now I'm waiting for a supervisor to call me who won't be around until Tuesday.


I guess I don't get to watch Flight of the Conchords tomorrow night.


----------



## pappy97

I don't know about the rest of you, but the lack of DOCSIS 3.0 to the Bay Area news is killing me.


I just saw a story that said that while Seattle is the most wired city (because of tons of wi-fi hotspots), San Francisco has the highest percentage of people with broadband internet.


Yet this area has no ultra high speed internet, except for a few _subdivisions/condos_ with Paxio. We were told that Comcast was bringing Docsis 3.0 here by the end of the year, but that obviously didn't happen. I know people said not to get your hopes up, but I can't help it. Not when you consider the number of people in this area that have broadband internet compared to other markets that already have FIOS and/or Docsis 3.0.


Plus Docsis 3.0 is going to help out with Comcast offering HD, so it's more than just internet.


Come on Comcast, hook up one of your best markets now.


----------



## Keenan

Well, if you read between the lines of some of the articles about the cable companies holding off on moving more analog channels to digital until after the OTA switch, it's easy to understand why things have slowed down considerably regarding more HD in those areas that don't have them yet, and the rollout of DOCSIS 3.0.


The question now is, with the OTA switch likely to be pushed back to June, what are the cable companies going to do? Are they going to stick with that "moratorium, meaning we won't see much of anything until the second half of the year, or now go ahead and "re-start" those programs they halted back in early Dec.


I suspect that once a new date has been decided upon, competition and business interests will rule out over being "nice guys" and those programs will be jump-started. I doubt will hear anything about it until after that date is announced and/or decided on though.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15647573
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but the lack of DOCSIS 3.0 to the Bay Area news is killing me.
> 
> 
> I just saw a story that said that while Seattle is the most wired city (because of tons of wi-fi hotspots), San Francisco has the highest percentage of people with broadband internet.
> 
> 
> Yet this area has no ultra high speed internet, except for a few _subdivisions/condos_ with Paxio. We were told that Comcast was bringing Docsis 3.0 here by the end of the year, but that obviously didn't happen. I know people said not to get your hopes up, but I can't help it. Not when you consider the number of people in this area that have broadband internet compared to other markets that already have FIOS and/or Docsis 3.0.
> 
> 
> Plus Docsis 3.0 is going to help out with Comcast offering HD, so it's more than just internet.
> 
> 
> Come on Comcast, hook up one of your best markets now.



This area is never the first area to get any kind of new advanced telecom service. Not from Comcast, not from AT&T, not from anyone. it's a very demanding area, and one where bad news travels really fast. Generally, people will deploy advanced services first in Seattle or Dallas Fort Worth, and then eventually it will trickle into here after most of the bumps have been worked out. PC penetration in these other markets are just as high, but the are more "easy going" than the bay area.


----------



## walk

 http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/C...olls-On-100443 


> Quote:
> Little birdies tell us that the technology could hit the Bay Area by the end of the week



Personally I'm looking for another provider since I don't think $58/mo for 6/1mb is very competitive (that's Comcast HSI without also having CATV, which I cancelled last month).


I asked them (begged,really) if they would waive the extra fee if I upgraded to the Blast tier ($54/mo) but they said "no" so I'm currently shopping around.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15657132
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/C...olls-On-100443
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'm looking for another provider since I don't think $58/mo for 6/1mb is very competitive (that's Comcast HSI without also having CATV, which I cancelled last month).
> 
> 
> I asked them (begged,really) if they would waive the extra fee if I upgraded to the Blast tier ($54/mo) but they said "no" so I'm currently shopping around.



Thanks for the heads up!

I'll have to make some tests to check before and after speeds.


----------



## walk

Well it seems I can get Sonic.net ADSL for $35/mo, that's "3-6mb down, 512-768k up". That does include newsgroup access though, something Comcast recently nixed.


Uverse offers 18/1.5mb internet (I believe this is fiber to the curb, they just completed installing it in my 'hood late last year) - but only if you get Uverse TV service, the cheapest package being $99/mo.


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Uverse offers 18/1.5mb internet (I believe this is fiber to the curb, they just completed installing it in my 'hood late last year) - but only if you get Uverse TV service, the cheapest package being $99/mo.



Huh? You can order Uverse Internet only if you order by phone. You won't qualify for the cash back promotions, but it's $65/month for the 18Mb package alone. Might as well order the TV to try it out--you get a free month, and you can always just cancel it and return the STB if you decide not to keep it.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15659374
> 
> 
> Uverse offers 18/1.5mb internet (I believe this is fiber to the curb, they just completed installing it in my 'hood late last year)



Last I heard, Uverse was FTTN only. But either way, FTTC is not much better than FTTN since it still uses coaxial or twisted pair for up to a mile depending on how close your home is to the cabinet. So AT&T can still end up playing catch-up in the near future.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15661678
> 
> 
> Last I heard, Uverse was FTTN only. But either way, FTTC is not much better than FTTN since it still uses coaxial or twisted pair for up to a mile depending on how close your home is to the cabinet. So AT&T can still end up playing catch-up in the near future.



You are correct Fender, AT&T is fiber to the node only, mostly. There are a few selected new subdivisions that are actually fiber to the premise, but they are far and few between. There is no fiber to the curb at all, it's the node or the premise only....


----------



## walk

I see, I'm not that up on the lingo. I know ATT just finished putting in a couple of HUGE new cabinets about 500 yards down the street from my house. Mabye less.


$65 for 18mb isn't that great. I'm paying $58 now (for 6mb) and Blast would be $10 more or $68.


I'll tell you one thing, Comcast is going to make the decision REAL easy if they don't fix their service. For about the last 3 weeks I've been getting total connection loss. 60-70% packet loss at the first-second hop! (petaluma/rohnert park) Never seen that before. Last night the modem wouldn't even sync up. I'm having a tech out this morning to check it. I doubt he'll find anything locally, more likely the problem is at the petaluma/rp nodes.


Anyone else in Sonoma Co. been having these problems?


----------



## fender4645

FTTN = Fiber To The Node

FTTC = Fiber To The Curb

FTTP = Fiber To The Premises


Bobby, FTTC actually does exist, but it's more derived from the location of cabinet and how close it is to a customer's home. FTTC is more comparable to FTTN than it is to FTTP, that's for sure.


----------



## fender4645

A good diagram of fttx can be found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:FTTX.png


----------



## walk

Well then it's fiber to the curb, just not MY curb







Google maps says it's .33 miles way, or about 580 yards following the street (much closer, as the crow files).


Nobody else in Petaluma/RP/Santa Rosa having HSI dropouts in the last 2-3 weeks?


I just looked at my notes, this first started happening on 1/7.


----------



## Keenan

I haven't noticed any issues here in Santa Rosa proper, previously a 550 system. My modem signal numbers aren't what they used to be several months ago, but they're still good.


There's a thread at DSLReports about the problem you're talking about though.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r217...h-Bay~start=40


----------



## walk

Yes, I started that thread.


Lots of people all over the country have responded, so I'm wondering if it's a virus or some configuration problem that's widespread.


Though this guy in San Jose has exactly my problem:

_"I'm in San Jose, but every night sometime between 8 and 10pm or so, I start seeing occasional packet loss and huge ping times for brief periods.

...

I see each of those almost every night in San Jose, around the same time every night: between 8 and 10pm or so. I assumed that either by SB5100 is dying, or something's gone wacky at the headend. I've forced a new firmware push several times on the modem, and it's worked fine for years, so I'm hesitant to blame the modem (though I do have a BEFCMU10v4 on the way, just in case)."_


I have the BEFCMU10 (blue Linksys cable modem).


----------



## boston_SF

Now that Comcast is the sole cable company servicing the City of Alameda, is there any chance we'll see an increase in the HD offerings that we missed out on the last time around?


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15664946
> 
> 
> $65 for 18mb isn't that great.



For DSL, it's amazing, considering how overpriced the connections usually are--especially considering that it's 2-6Mbps faster than Comcast's Blast tier (depending on whether it's 12 or 16 in your area), and $3 cheaper to boot (unless the unbundled price doesn't include modem lease, and then it's $6 cheaper). I agree that AT&T should lower its prices at least $10 per tier. It may or may not be worth the hassle of switching for you, though--unless reliability continues to be a problem for you.


To be honest, I've found the ping times for U-verse to be lacking, which sometimes makes connecting to websites slower than I'm used to with Comcast.


The last straw for me was Comcast's TV service and horribly buggy DVR, otherwise I would not have switched to U-verse. The artifacting/audio dropouts and macroblocking just got out of control on their triple-packed HD channels (Battlestar was totally unwatchable during the marathon a few weeks ago). I wish AT&T used a higher bitrate on their HD, because at its best it's just softer than Comcast in the old days, but Comcast HD has gone downhill fast the past six months on the peninsula, and the artifacting and macroblocking are nonexistent.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15665593
> 
> 
> I just looked at my notes, this first started happening on 1/7.



I started noticing slower or erratic speeds over last few weeks (in North San Jose). How you check for errors?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15665843
> 
> 
> Yes, I started that thread.
> 
> 
> Lots of people all over the country have responded, so I'm wondering if it's a virus or some configuration problem that's widespread.
> 
> 
> Though this guy in San Jose has exactly my problem:
> 
> _"I'm in San Jose, but every night sometime between 8 and 10pm or so, I start seeing occasional packet loss and huge ping times for brief periods.
> 
> ...
> 
> I see each of those almost every night in San Jose, around the same time every night: between 8 and 10pm or so. I assumed that either by SB5100 is dying, or something's gone wacky at the headend. I've forced a new firmware push several times on the modem, and it's worked fine for years, so I'm hesitant to blame the modem (though I do have a BEFCMU10v4 on the way, just in case)."_
> 
> 
> I have the BEFCMU10 (blue Linksys cable modem).



Do you have any ham radio operators that live nearby? Several of the HF bands that hams use are right where comcast puts the DOCSIS reverse signal. if the plant isn't tight (like the situation in marin a couple weeks ago), the HF signal (SSB or CW) will enter the plant and screw up the reverse and cause a lot of packet loss, though probably not enough to drop the connection completely.


The time you talk about is typically prime time for ham radio use in the HF bands, which is one reason I am suggesting it as an answer.


if this is the issue, comcast will need to go look for leakage somewhere... This used to be a much bigger problem, ans there aren't as many hams around as their used to be, but some of the MSO's have also gotten sloppy about keeping their plant tight too.


----------



## viperx116

Wow, looks like Comcast descrambled the digital expanded basic channels. Wish they had the right aspect ratios though.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15670484
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like Comcast descrambled the digital expanded basic channels. Wish they had the right aspect ratios though.



Same here in Mountain View. No aspect ratio problem. SD only, so not really worth watching.


----------



## viperx116

On second thought, I'm not sure if this is a good thing. I'm gonna be super pissed if they get rid of the analog channels.


----------



## TPeterson

Good morning, Mr. Van Wink...er, viperx116! Those digital versions of the analogs have been on most of the Bay Area's cables for many months now.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15669852
> 
> 
> I started noticing slower or erratic speeds over last few weeks (in North San Jose). How you check for errors?



This isn't slower or erratic speeds, this is total loss of connectivity.


I was checking pings to my 1st/2nd hop and seeing massive packet loss.


The tech did a bunch of things, basically re-wired my whole cable, we'll see if that does the trick. I find it hard to believe they would not be getting massive complaints from all over the place if the whole Petaluma and/or Rohnert Park nodes went down for hours at a time at 8-9pm (nobody I talked to said they had other complaints or showed any other trouble).


Though another person said they've been doing maintenence between 8-10pm also. I'm not sure which I find harder to believe, that the CSRs and local techs wouldn't know about maintenence, or that they would be doing it in the middle of prime time (instead of say, 12-3am).


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15670484
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like Comcast descrambled the digital expanded basic channels. Wish they had the right aspect ratios though.



Cool! That means DTA's are coming here soon (that's the only reason why they would turn crypto off for expanded basic).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15674216
> 
> 
> Those digital versions of the analogs have been on most of the Bay Area's cables for many months now.



unencrypted?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15675308
> 
> 
> This isn't slower or erratic speeds, this is total loss of connectivity.
> 
> 
> I was checking pings to my 1st/2nd hop and seeing massive packet loss.
> 
> 
> The tech did a bunch of things, basically re-wired my whole cable, we'll see if that does the trick. I find it hard to believe they would not be getting massive complaints from all over the place if the whole Petaluma and/or Rohnert Park nodes went down for hours at a time at 8-9pm (nobody I talked to said they had other complaints or showed any other trouble).
> 
> 
> Though another person said they've been doing maintenence between 8-10pm also. I'm not sure which I find harder to believe, that the CSRs and local techs wouldn't know about maintenence, or that they would be doing it in the middle of prime time (instead of say, 12-3am).



There is very little field maintenance work done by comcast from 12-3 AM...  They do this work during normal business hours.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15676783
> 
> 
> unencrypted?



Seems to me if a person is paying for Expanded Basic then they should put the digital versions (including HD) in the channel range where the trap is (which they have to take off when you subscribe to Expanded). It would depend on their agreements with those networks which knowing the networks might be a little tweaky. They probably know customers are going to complain if they could get the expanded without a box analog and can't once digital. Of course they would have to take away a few channels to host those channels (in HD) in that range. The SD digital versions have been be encrypted but I'm going to do a scan shortly to see if the encryption is off.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15676783
> 
> 
> unencrypted?



No, I discounted the "expanded" in the OP. If that's really what he/she meant, my apologies are extended and I expect that this is a transient phenomenon.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I did a rescan and some of the Expanded are now in an SD digital tier unencrypted and some nearby channels have color bars so this must be a work "in progress."


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15665843
> 
> 
> Yes, I started that thread.
> 
> 
> Lots of people all over the country have responded, so I'm wondering if it's a virus or some configuration problem that's widespread.
> 
> 
> Though this guy in San Jose has exactly my problem:
> 
> _"I'm in San Jose, but every night sometime between 8 and 10pm or so, I start seeing occasional packet loss and huge ping times for brief periods.
> 
> ...
> 
> I see each of those almost every night in San Jose, around the same time every night: between 8 and 10pm or so. I assumed that either by SB5100 is dying, or something's gone wacky at the headend. I've forced a new firmware push several times on the modem, and it's worked fine for years, so I'm hesitant to blame the modem (though I do have a BEFCMU10v4 on the way, just in case)."_
> 
> 
> I have the BEFCMU10 (blue Linksys cable modem).



If you haven't seen it already, you might try some of the tests linked to in the below article. Apparently some of them are "last mile" focused. The sites are pretty backed up currently, but the one I did get working provided some very extensive information, most of which I don't even understand, but it did indicate my connection was good.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/15852...ity_tools.html


----------



## robingo88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/15637892
> 
> 
> reseting mine had no effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well...sort of a bummer because i actually used that feature...



hi derek... well i tried again today by going into the tv's auto channel scan (initial setup) and telling it to start from scratch... this took about 1/2 an hour and then i turned the set off... when i turned it on tonight it had regained the channel guide and info... so you may want to reset everything and start from scratch.


good luck! i actually use the feature, too, so i hope you're able to get it back.


cheers

robin


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15681673
> 
> 
> hi derek... well i tried again today by going into the tv's auto channel scan (initial setup) and telling it to start from scratch... this took about 1/2 an hour and then i turned the set off... when i turned it on tonight it had regained the channel guide and info... so you may want to reset everything and start from scratch.
> 
> 
> good luck! i actually use the feature, too, so i hope you're able to get it back.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> robin



thanks for the info, Robin. i really appreciate you following up on yoru experiences.


i guess i'll have to try that (although i don't relish that job because i "hide" A LOT of channels i don't watch...but it's nice to know that there is a fix (hopefully this won't happen frequently): i do miss being able to look at the guide to see what's coming up.


i'm not a heavy TV watcher, but i've long been used to using this...especially since i used to have Comcast STB which had its guide...(returned it to save $8/mo since i got the Sony with QAM tuner)


----------



## Cal1981

Now that the House has killed the delay in the broadcast digital cutover, does anyone know what impact this will have on Comast adding more linear HD channels and how soon we might start to see that?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/15686811
> 
> 
> Now that the House has killed the delay in the broadcast digital cutover, does anyone know what impact this will have on Comast adding more linear HD channels and how soon we might start to see that?



It's killed right now, but that doesn't mean they won't try again, they still have about 3 weeks to get something done.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15686833
> 
> 
> It's killed right now, but that doesn't mean they won't try again, they still have about 3 weeks to get something done.



Apparently, it requires a 2/3 vote in the House and with the Republicans lining up against it, passage isn't likely.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/15687311
> 
> 
> Apparently, it requires a 2/3 vote in the House and with the Republicans lining up against it, passage isn't likely.



I hope it doesn't, but I wouldn't count on anything yet. Comcast may very well be waiting until what ever happens, happens.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/15687311
> 
> 
> Apparently, it requires a 2/3 vote in the House and with the Republicans lining up against it, passage isn't likely.



The Democrats are going to try and reintroduce the bill next week but this time it will only required a simple majority to pass but it also will open it up to the floor for debate and I'm hoping the Republicans will filibuster it to death. Also, the Republicans are introducing their own bill which will free up the money for the boxes but will not change the date.


My feeling is that Comcast and the rest of the cable industry is waiting to see the outcome of this mess before they do anything themselves. If it goes as planned and the shift is on the 17th of Feb I would imagine that they won't doing anything until the end of March to give people a chance to get use to the airways digital changeover so as not to confuse those people that just can't seem to get their act together or just don't want to change no matter what. If it is delayed until June, all bets are off on what the cable industry will do. They could just say " Do it on 17 Feb " since you won't be confusing people with this shift going on at the same time or they'll wait until after June to play nice with the new government and that IMHO would suck. I want DOCSIS 3.0 and that won't happen until there is enough bandwidth to do it and as far as adding new channels....it's that sad old story of not enough bandwidth.


I have heard nothing official about what Comcast plans to do in regards to this fiasco but hopefully they will make some kind of announcement soon. If it were up to me, analog would've be gone long ago.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

The above posts imply Comcast is just waiting move all the analog or all the extended basic channels to digital only. There is no evidence there is anything like that. It won't happen for many many months if not years.


In fact Comcast is going to lure analog TV owners to switch to Comcast (with a discount) so that they still get their channels. "Confused? Just get Comcast"!


----------



## walk

Internet out again a few mins ago... Called Comcast and robo lady reset the modem... it wouldn't sync up for 10-15 minutes (usually takes 10-15 seconds). When it finally synced up, everything seemed fine. But I lodged a complaint anyway, if it keeps happening, I'll keep complaining... I just hope it's not my modem (which I own).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15689743
> 
> 
> The above posts imply Comcast is just waiting move all the analog or all the extended basic channels to digital only. There is no evidence there is anything like that. It won't happen for many many months if not years.
> 
> 
> In fact Comcast is going to lure analog TV owners to switch to Comcast (with a discount) so that they still get their channels. "Confused? Just get Comcast"!



And you base that statement on what facts ???


Comcast's CEO has already said what they are going to do with the analog channels, the problem is when are they going to do it not if they are going to do it and it's not going to be years.


When the broadcast digital shift was to be in February all of the cable companies agreed to give a one month " quite period " so that people would not be confused with both digital shifts happening at the same time. That meant March time frame, now that the broadcasters shift to digital is up in the air again and possibly will be shifted to the June time frame it is not clear what the cable companies will do, and I don't mean just Comcast but all of them are in this quandary .


It's not Comcast fault that this shift has gotten out of hand and is more confusing to people, the politicians should have just kept out of this and dealt with more pressing problems like getting our butts out of this recession.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15691556
> 
> 
> And you base that statement on what facts ???
> 
> 
> Comcast's CEO has already said what they are going to do with the analog channels, the problem is when are they going to do it not if they are going to do it and it's not going to be years.



It is based on experience with Comcast. I don't imply it is wrong. A big change like getting rid of 40-50 analog channels and possibly adding comparable HD channels just won't happen in one or two months after the switch over. especially such a diverse network like Comcast. What is the motivation for Comcast to hurry up anyway? It took one year for Comcast to add last 5-6 channels.


Yes, eventually it will happen (though limited basic might be available in analog for many years). But looks like many users here are unrealistically expecting to get many new HD channels withing weeks of analog switch over. It is is not just a b/w problem...


I would love to be proven (or confirmed by you through your sources) to be wrong.


----------



## JustJeff

Howdy,


My TiVo HD has been listing a bunch of new HD channels on Comcast in Redwood Shores for weeks and weeks now. Of course the Comcast box in my bedroom doesn't see these channels, and they aren't tunable on the TiVo in the living room. At the risk of being called a noob, does anyone have any inside info on whether these are real, forthcoming channels, or is it merely an EPG snafu?


I would assume the cable head-end would provide the channel list, but who knows whether TiVo is providing information that either supplements or replaces the channel list from Comcast.


It'd be great if these channels will be real at some point... I have never seen Anthony Bourdain's "No Reservations" in HD.


----------



## JustJeff

Nevermind. I **AM** a noob. I used the "search this thread" function and see that I'm hardly alone. I guess the answer is, "Those channels might or might not appear someday."


----------



## jfoneill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15690271
> 
> 
> Internet out again a few mins ago... Called Comcast and robo lady reset the modem... it wouldn't sync up for 10-15 minutes (usually takes 10-15 seconds). When it finally synced up, everything seemed fine. But I lodged a complaint anyway, if it keeps happening, I'll keep complaining... I just hope it's not my modem (which I own).



Don't know if it's the same problem but I have been losing phone and internet service for short periods of time sporadically for the past two months, the modem keeps trying to reset but can't. Lasts anywhere from 2 to 20 minutes and then everything is fine. Support has really not been helpful. Their best guess was for me to exchange the modem but it happens so infrequently that I haven't bothered. I am in Rohnert Park. Wonder if they could be doing some work around here that support doesn't know about. Saw a guy working different boxes in the area with a table and chair set up and some type of monitoring equipment on the table. Don't know what that was about.


----------



## walk

Call Comcast and complain every time that happens. If they get enough complaints they can't continue to ignore them.


The connection from Petaluma goes to Rohnert Park, I've been seeing packet loss on both of those - though if you get loss at the 1st hop, anything after that is suspect.


Next time that happens, open a command prompt (Start -> Run -> type "CMD" hit enter) and type

*tracert comcast.net*


you'll get a screen like this.



> Quote:
> Tracing route to comcast.net [76.96.54.12]
> 
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 
> 1


----------



## cstar

From http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11594570 


Many Comcast customers who receive analog cable will soon have to get a set-top box to continue to view most channels. The company is upgrading its system in the Bay Area, moving some 47 basic channels that it previously delivered via analog signals to digital transmissions. To receive the newly digital channels, most customers will need one of the company's set-top boxes.


The upgrades will begin around March 9 in Pleasanton and Santa Clara and continue a week later in San Mateo, San Carlos, San Rafael and other cities. The company, which has already begun to notify affected customers, has not said when it will make the upgrade in San Jose. But it plans to complete the Bay Area revamp by the end of the year.


...


In order to receive the boxes, subscribers will need to contact Comcast. The company has set up a special Web site and phone number to receive those requests. Subscribers can put in their set-top box requests at any time, even if the company hasn't yet said when it plans to upgrade its lines in their city.


Anyone put in the request at http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow yet?


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/15699333
> 
> 
> From http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11594570
> 
> 
> Many Comcast customers who receive analog cable will soon have to get a set-top box to continue to view most channels. The company is upgrading its system in the Bay Area, moving some 47 basic channels that it previously delivered via analog signals to digital transmissions. To receive the newly digital channels, most customers will need one of the company's set-top boxes.



Does this mean:

a) more HD channels

and

b) the end (or reduction) of HD compression/3 packing?


----------



## viperx116

Any info if Comcast will sell the DTAs instead of rent them? If they don't, then it's time to say bye bye.


----------



## kirby34

Oh, great. And here I thought my brother had been handed a line of BS from a Comcast tech that had recently been out to his house (we both live in Santa Clara) and told him pretty much exactly what is in that news article. Since they're saying you either need a box or a TV that can accept a cable card, I assume the "new" digital signals are going to be encrypted?


We have the analog expanded basic package, so that's definitely going to affect us.


----------



## Keenan

Link to pics and install instructions for the DTA from back east.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,21816670


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirby34* /forum/post/15700708
> 
> 
> Oh, great. And here I thought my brother had been handed a line of BS from a Comcast tech that had recently been out to his house (we both live in Santa Clara) and told him pretty much exactly what is in that news article. Since they're saying you either need a box or a TV that can accept a cable card, I assume the "new" digital signals are going to be encrypted?
> 
> 
> We have the analog expanded basic package, so that's definitely going to affect us.



The DTA's do not do cablecard, so therefore the signals must be sent in the clear. It can't decode anything encrypted. They'll use notch filters like they do today to prevent people in basic from getting the signals, just as is done today.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15700230
> 
> 
> Any info if Comcast will sell the DTAs instead of rent them? If they don't, then it's time to say bye bye.



Viperx,


Comcast does not sell it's boxes, if you need a DTA box, Comcast will give you those boxes, 2 of them without charge ( that was the last word that I received ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

If they are going to un-encrypt the ADS channels you won't need cablecard to tune them, just a TV with clear-QAM tuner.


Right now they are encrypted though.


As far as notch filters... let's just say they don't quite block everything.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/15699333
> 
> 
> From http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11594570
> 
> 
> Many Comcast customers who receive analog cable will soon have to get a set-top box to continue to view most channels. The company is upgrading its system in the Bay Area, moving some 47 basic channels that it previously delivered via analog signals to digital transmissions. To receive the newly digital channels, most customers will need one of the company's set-top boxes.
> 
> 
> The upgrades will begin around March 9 in Pleasanton and Santa Clara and continue a week later in San Mateo, San Carlos, San Rafael and other cities. The company, which has already begun to notify affected customers, has not said when it will make the upgrade in San Jose. But it plans to complete the Bay Area revamp by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> In order to receive the boxes, subscribers will need to contact Comcast. The company has set up a special Web site and phone number to receive those requests. Subscribers can put in their set-top box requests at any time, even if the company hasn't yet said when it plans to upgrade its lines in their city.
> 
> 
> Anyone put in the request at http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow yet?



Finally, they speak














.


Yes, the article is correct and it should begin in the Bay Area starting in March. The last I heard it would start in the South Bay and expand out from there. This will happen in all Comcast areas not just here.


Channels 2-34 will remain analog for about another 3 years, everything else will be transmitted digitally. As far as which channels will be in the clear, I'll have to ask but I think it would be better to wait until they get everything shifted and at a somewhat stable state but I would imagine what ever is in the clear now "should" remain that way.


Once the shift is completed and the bandwidth is recovered, all of the areas that didn't get the new HD channels will have the bandwidth to receive them and newer channels will now be able to be provided to the entire Bay Area.


Also, DOCSIS 3.0 should follow soon after that, which should give you internet people a big increase in speed. Pricing ??? I don't know, but with the economy hurting the way that it is, I would hope that Comcast would take that into consideration in their pricing scheme.


As far as " 3 packing ", I have no knowledge of that but I would imagine that it is going to remain until a better technology comes along.... think mpeg-4










This whole problem in shifting to a digital world was exasperated by the interference of the government and it's total lack of knowledge in this technology, mismanagement at it's finest.


So, long story made short, Once the shift is done ( or possible as the shift is going on ) the rest of the Bay Area will get the new HD channels, DOCSIS 3.0 will follow after that and a million new HD channels will be added...... or maybe not .....







I know they are planning on having about 100 HD channels by the end of the year but I don't count channels, I'd prefer a better selection with optimum picture quality...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15702199
> 
> 
> If they are going to un-encrypt the ADS channels you won't need cablecard to tune them, just a TV with clear-QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Right now they are encrypted though.



Eggshully, "right now" they are not encrypted and they are not in the Expanded Basic notch filter area (at least not all of them). Go figure.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/15699333
> 
> 
> From http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_11594570



Yes, finally. FYI, the DTAs in the area are Pace, though I've held some Thomson and Moto units.


Don't forget that standard basic+expanded includes 2 DTA and a standard set top box. Get 100% digital, on 3 sets with standard, 1 of them getting VOD.


----------



## mikesay98

Am I the only person whose TiVo shows channels like Bravo HD, FX HD, CNBC HD, and several others, but it continues to say the channels are not available? It's been like this over a month, and I REALLY want some of these channels! Zip code is 94523 in Pleasant Hill.


**EDIT** Read on TiVo forums which sent me to the a post a few people above this one. Haha, thanks for the info. Hope we get those channels REAL SOON!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15702482
> 
> 
> Eggshully, "right now" they are not encrypted and they are not in the Expanded Basic notch filter area (at least not all of them). Go figure.



I expect they will move them there at some point. I think right now they turned off crypto where they are so they can do testing of DTA's. But for production, I would expect them to be moved...


Anyone here have a DTA being tested?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15702326
> 
> 
> 
> As far as " 3 packing ", I have no knowledge of that but I would imagine that it is going to remain until a better technology comes along.... think mpeg-4



Of greater impact is the fact that those 3-pk channels are also sold(via CMC and HITS) to other cable companies for transmission on their systems as well as Comcast's, so I wouldn't expect to see any "un-pakking" anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## hcady

Will the ADS channels be mapped to the present analog numbers for the qam tvs and dvrs without cablecards? Otherwise it will be alot of fun hunting for them.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/15703102
> 
> 
> Will the ADS channels be mapped to the present analog numbers for the qam tvs and dvrs without cablecards? Otherwise it will be alot of fun hunting for them.



Unless you have an OOB tuner on the QAM card, you can't receive the channel mapping commands from the headend. So then you must manually tune nand map them. This is the way all clear qam mapping works today.


The hdhomeruns have the ability to upload the mapping that you or someone else does, and then share them with others, so at least things don't have to be done a multiple times.


If the DTA's don't have an OOB tuner in them, I would assume the PSIP data for these channels might have a mapped channel number in them that some TV's can use. If Comcast inserted good PSIP data that is.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15703052
> 
> 
> Of greater impact is the fact that those 3-pk channels are also sold(via CMC and HITS) to other cable companies for transmission on their systems as well as Comcast's, so I wouldn't expect to see any "un-pakking" anytime soon, if ever.




Yes, though they could use better equipment than the crappy gear they are using now.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15701825
> 
> 
> The DTA's do not do cablecard, so therefore the signals must be sent in the clear. It can't decode anything encrypted. They'll use notch filters like they do today to prevent people in basic from getting the signals, just as is done today.



OIC. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15681673
> 
> 
> hi derek... well i tried again today by going into the tv's auto channel scan (initial setup) and telling it to start from scratch... this took about 1/2 an hour and then i turned the set off... when i turned it on tonight it had regained the channel guide and info... so you may want to reset everything and start from scratch.
> 
> 
> good luck! i actually use the feature, too, so i hope you're able to get it back.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> robin



hmmm...i tried it last night and unfortunately, it didn't do the trick for me.










the only thing i can think of is basically powering off the TV (unplugging for a while) and then doing a true initial setup, which would be a pain...


but auto program itself in the channel settings didn't fix my problem...sigh...will try the "initial setup" option tonight. hope that won't foul up my picture settings...


----------



## boxster60

i have comcast basic cable w/o cable box in foster city area. my tv was able to get the TV guide info before. However, a few weeks ago, the TV stopped picking up the TV guide info. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## gotok

I have the same problem with my Sony TV and Comcast limited basic in San Jose. The TV Guide was working up until a week or two ago, but now I don't get any listings. Comcast is making a lot of changes in the bay area to move expanded basic channels to digital. I rescanned my Sony and can now (I think temporarily) pick up expanded basic channels on digital. Hopefully when things settle out from the changes, the TV Guide will be restored.


----------



## hcady

My Sony dvr TV Guide has been good the last week or so, there were problems a few weeks ago here and other areas of the country. The problems were discussed in Sony dvr thread.


----------



## curtishd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


For those of you that live in the Bay Area and have comcast, what HD channels do yuo get with the Qam tuner (just screwing the cable from the wall directly into the HDTV? Usually you get the local channels but I was wondering if you get others too. Thank you.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15702793
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Don't forget that standard basic+expanded includes 2 DTA and a standard set top box. Get 100% digital, on 3 sets with standard, 1 of them getting VOD.



Does this mean Comcast will stop charging Digital Additional Outlet fee for multiple set-top boxes?

How about DAO associated with cablecards?


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/15709729
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> For those of you that live in the Bay Area and have comcast, what HD channels do yuo get with the Qam tuner (just screwing the cable from the wall directly into the HDTV? Usually you get the local channels but I was wondering if you get others too. Thank you.



Just the locals.


----------



## nottrue

DOCSIS 3.0 available in the bay area ?


----------



## Derek87

follow-up: using the "initial setup" option, and go through that got me back my guide!


thankfully, no other settings were reset or lost.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/15705744
> 
> 
> hmmm...i tried it last night and unfortunately, it didn't do the trick for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i can think of is basically powering off the TV (unplugging for a while) and then doing a true initial setup, which would be a pain...
> 
> 
> but auto program itself in the channel settings didn't fix my problem...sigh...will try the "initial setup" option tonight. hope that won't foul up my picture settings...


----------



## camakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nottrue* /forum/post/15712552
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 available in the bay area ?



I live in Berkeley and am not seeing anything like those numbers.


----------



## zeldor

did you sign up for 3.0 and are they charging you more?

if not then this was just comast messing with routes from you to

the local speedtest server. they do that from time to time to look better.


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/15709729
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> For those of you that live in the Bay Area and have comcast, what HD channels do yuo get with the Qam tuner (just screwing the cable from the wall directly into the HDTV? Usually you get the local channels but I was wondering if you get others too. Thank you.



In Moss Beach (coast communities south of Pacifica) we get only music channels with QAM. We do not have HD available (or even On Demand) with or without a STB. Our analog NBC channel is almost unwatchable: EXCEPTION - yesterday, the Super Bowl came in crystal clear... sound and video. Still analog, and 4:3 size - stuff was actually moving off the screen to the sides (especially in commercials) like they just put a 4:3 bezel over a 16:9 picture.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/15713944
> 
> 
> I live in Berkeley and am not seeing anything like those numbers.



That's funny, I was getting 0.4mb last night. I'm about >

Anyway, no. You would need a new modem for Docsis 3.0 so you'd know if you had it. I assume something was just screwy with the speed test.


----------



## Mikef5

*Official release from Comcast about the analog to digital shift*

-------------------------------------------------------------------


WHAT: With the World of More Digital Migration, Comcast is converting expanded basic cable channels (usually channels 35 to 82) from analog to digital format.


WHEN: Starting now and through 2009.


WHERE: San Francisco Bay Area.


WHY IS THIS A CONSUMER STORY? Comcast will immediately offer more customers the advantages of digital TV by giving people a digital starter package at no additional cost. And by reclaiming bandwidth, Comcast can offer more HD choices and roll out more services and faster Internet speeds.


WHAT'S HAPPENING LOCALLY: We will be reaching out to customers city by city throughout the Bay Area. Customers will be notified with letters, television advertising, phone calls and screen crawls.


Just the FAQs


Q. What is Comcast's The World of More' Digital Migration Project?


The World of More Project involves transforming Comcast's expanded basic cable channels (very roughly channels 35 to 82) from analog to a digital format.


To do this, all customers who currently have expanded basic cable in their homes will need either a digital set-top box like what we have today, or a Digital Transport Adapter (DTA), a new piece of equipment that we will begin distributing next week.


Q. How does this impact customers of the analog limited basic' service?


The World of More Project does not affect customers of limited basic service (typically channels 2 to 35. Comcast will continue to deliver signal to people with analog sets even after the federal broadcast digital transition.


Q. Why are you doing this?


To provide better services for our customers in a competitive environment. The new digital signal will have a sharper picture and better sound quality. Customers with an HDTV and HD box will benefit as we launch more HD channels. In addition, Comcast will have the flexibility to launch new services and faster internet speeds.


Q. How are you educating people about the difference between the Comcast program and the federal digital broadcast transition?


The entire cable industry has been, and will, participate in a major education effort. Comcast has a website www.comcast.com/dtvsite , that helps people sort through their options, ranging from getting a converter to getting a TV with a digital tuner to hooking up to cable. Meantime, we will directly approach customers who are affected by our effort and explain that it is unrelated to the federal program.


Q: How will you begin to get these boxes and adapters to customers?


In early February we will begin deploying boxes and adapters whenever a customer contacts us; everything from a service call to a new connection. We are now advertising that customers can call us at 1-877-634-4434.


Q: How will other people know they need equipment?


We plan an extensive series of call to action' mailers and phone calls to contact customers. We will also approach local daily and weekly newspapers and any other important media, such as local blogs, to ask for help educating people. We realize some people might not act even after mailers, phone calls, knocks on the door, and stories in newspapers.


Q: When will the channels be switched over around the state?


We expect to conclude in 2009.


Q: What equipment is involved for the consumer and how much will be distributed around the state?


A: There are two pieces of equipment involved. The first is the traditional cable box, also known as a digital set-top box. Digital video recorders (DVRs) are a type of set-top box.


The second piece of equipment is called a Digital Transport Adapter, or DTA. It is a very simple adapter that will mostly be used on the second or third televisions in a house. A DTA lets the analog TV display the digital signals. It is very small and plugs directly into any cable-ready TV. DTAs will be used with customers who would like to keep the analog TV experience. There are no premium channels, no guide, and no access to VOD. The DTA comes with a new and easier-to-use remote.


Q: What will this cost customers?


There will be no additional cost for almost anyone.


Expanded Basic) only customers will receive:


* One (1) free DCT and two (2) free DTAs.

* After the first two (2) free DTAs, each additional DTA will be $1.99 a month. (in other words, only people with more than three TVs would pay this charge)


Current digital customers with expanded basic on additional outlets will receive:


* Two (2) free DTAs for their additional outlets.

* After the first two (2) free DTAs each additional DTA will be $1.99 a month.


Q: What benefits will people see?


People who get a set-top box will enjoy all the interactivity of cable: access to On Demand, including hundreds of free shows and movies, access to PPV, Movie Plex, the Digital Music Channels, Comcast Central and our Interactive Program Guide.


With just a DTA, customers do not receive access to On Demand, but they do receive better picture and sound quality than what they received with analog service. They will also receive more channels, as described in the next few questions. They will receive 30 FM music stations. More importantly, they are ready when the digital migration occurs and will ensure that they will not lose any channels


Q: Do people get any more channels when they get one of these DTAs?


Immediately, everyone with a DTA will receive a better quality picture because of the new digital signal. Customers will also receive:


103 Leased Access

104 Local Origination

108 California Channel

109 C-SPAN2

110 CSPAN-3

111 TV Guide

119 Sprout

128 Bloomberg

136 G4

149 Movieplex

164 Shop NBC

166 FEARnet VOD

168 Access Television

185 Hallmark Channel

187 Universal Sports

188 KTVU - DTLAT

189 KQED - Encore & Life

190 KQED - World

191 KQED VMe

192 KQED - Kids

194 KGO Plus

195 KGO AccuWeather Now

196 KBWB - DT Azteca

197 KICU - DTKTV

199 KFTY - DT

229 EWTN

230 Trinity Broadcast

410 CSN Plus/Jewelry TV

504 Lifetime Movie Network

901-951 Music channels from Rock to Rap and Country to Classical

960-989 Digital FM channels


Phase One (On or about March 9th)


Pleasanton

Santa Clara


Phase Two (On or about March 16th)


South San Francisco

San Rafael

Novato

San Mateo

Belmont

San Carlos


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this helps answer most of your questions about this transition to digital, and thanks to Mr. J. and Comcast for this information.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Right now I use a Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner with a digital STB for the 2nd tuner.


When the switchover happens, does that mean that my on-board tuner on the Tivo is no longer useful?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/15717372
> 
> 
> Right now I use a Tivo Series 2 Dual Tuner with a digital STB for the 2nd tuner.
> 
> 
> When the switchover happens, does that mean that my on-board tuner on the Tivo is no longer useful?



TiVo tuner will receive only Limited Basic channels 2-35 as I understand it.


----------



## mazman49

Mikef:


In Phase 1, Pleasanton is listed. Does this include the Greater Tri Valley area like Dublin, San Ramon & Livermore?


----------



## hiker

Thanks Mikef5.


Does anyone know if the DTA will decrypt the Expanded Basic digital channels that are currently encrypted for ADS? Or is there another security scheme that will prevent a Limited Basic only customer from using a plain QAM tuner from viewing those channels? Another way of asking, are the Expanded channels being put onto frequencies that will be excluded by current notch filters?


----------



## moic39

was at a friends house in palo alto last saturday. he had the following HD channels all coming in nicely via comcast: E!, speed, fox news, fox business, cnbc, FX... possibly a couple more that i missed.


anyone else getting these? any word when they may be more widely available?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/15717663
> 
> 
> Mikef:
> 
> 
> In Phase 1, Pleasanton is listed. Does this include the Greater Tri Valley area like Dublin, San Ramon & Livermore?



To be honest, I don't know but it would make sense to me to do the shifts by head-ends and not city by city. Take my case, I'm in the SaraMilGatos head-end ( Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Gatos areas ), it would seem to me that it would be easier to knockout the whole head-end at once rather than doing these cities one at a time but I'll ask just the same.


Another thing, if anyone thinks they will need to use one of those DTA's I'd get them as soon as they are available and not wait around. They are suppose to send out fliers to their customers and it's better to be pro-active than passive IMHO...







That way you're prepared and this transition should be transparent to you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15718208
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't know but it would make sense to me to do the shifts by head-ends and not city by city. Take my case, I'm in the SaraMilGatos head-end ( Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Gatos areas ), it would seem to me that it would be easier to knockout the whole head-end at once rather than doing these cities one at a time but I'll ask just the same.



Mike, do you know which head-end serves the Benicia/Vallejo area?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15717733
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the DTA will decrypt the Expanded Basic digital channels that are currently encrypted for ADS? Or is there another security scheme that will prevent a Limited Basic only customer from using a plain QAM tuner from viewing those channels? Another way of asking, are the Expanded channels being put onto frequencies that will be excluded by current notch filters?




I have mentioned this multiple times before. The DTA's CANNOT DECRYPT any channel. They have no hardware to do that. The FCC is making the MSO's use cablecard to do any decryption as per the law, and with all the crap that cablelabs has required STB's that support cablecard to do, the cost of embedding cablecard in a device makes it cost prohibitive to deploy for mass conversion of subs to digital.


So to make the DTA possible, they aren't using a cheaper crypto solution (they can't), but MUST turn the crypto OFF on any channel that the DTA is supposed to be able to decode. There is also an issue on how the map the channels in the device, since the VCT that's transmitted over the OOB carrier is usually encrypted as well. But in any case, the effect is that any ADS versions of exapnded basic channels must be sent in the clear.


The good news is that not only will DTA's be able to receive these channels, but so will any QAM cable TV (without a box) as well as any PC QAM tuner card. So if you have a QAM capable HDTV (most are), you can probgram it to receive the digital versions of expanded basic and skip the box entirely. The question is whether or not comcast will send PSIP data to allow the TV to do the channel mapping itself, or subs will have to do all of it manually.


I would expect that they will move the ADS channels into a frequncy block covered by the basic notch filter used on drops. If not, you could take a DTA from another home and stick on a basic subs home and have them receive the expanded basic tier, or just program the channels into your QAM ready TV. It's a bit of a hassle to move channels like that, and I don't think they have turned off any analog channels in the expanded basic frequency band yet (i.e. the whole chunk of spectrum is carrying analog stations now). So my bet is once they shut off the expanded basic analog tier, they will move the channels then, or they may turn off 3-4 analog channels in the tier first, then move the ADS channels, then turn off the rest later. My best is that they'll do the former. If people steal programming because the channels aren't covered by a notch, folks may just get used to watching them and convert to digital subs when they move them their permanent spots.


Hopefully this clears things up a bit.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15718480
> 
> 
> I have mentioned this multiple times before. The DTA's CANNOT DECRYPT any channel. They have no hardware to do that. The FCC is making the MSO's use cablecard to do any decryption as per the law, and with all the crap that cablelabs has required STB's that support cablecard to do, the cost of embedding cablecard in a device makes it cost prohibitive to deploy for mass conversion of subs to digital.



Either this statement isn't quite true or the recent Comcast press releases are, er..., mistaken. They clearly state that one will need _either_ the STB or a device that's CC capable.


----------



## ayewbf

That comcast has pledged to free up more analog bandwidth seems like the best news from them in a long time.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15717173
> 
> 
> Phase Two (On or about March 16th)
> 
> 
> South San Francisco
> 
> San Rafael
> 
> Novato
> 
> San Mateo
> 
> Belmont
> 
> San Carlos



I wonder what this schedule does for the HD channel additions announced last Nov. but never added for these cities.


----------



## DPlettner

I stopped by the Comcast office at lunch today to see what I could get without paying anything extra. I have Standard Cable, which includes Limited Basic and Expanded Basic.


I already have the free CableCard, which allows my TV to tune all HD channels in the 700's, except for premium channels like HBO and Showtime.


For the STB, I got a Motorola DCT700. It is a very simple device, and the only outputs are composite video, L+R analog, and RF.


The for the DTAs, I got two Pace DC50X's. These are even simpler. The only output is RF on channel 3 or 4. BTW, I have not yet tried any of the units.


I asked if I could get anything that could output HD without paying extra, and the agent said no. I guess I shouldn't complain. The CableCard is giving me more than 20 encrypted HD channels without paying anything extra. ESPN-HD is great during football season.


Given the low quality video outputs on the DTA and STB, I really hope that Comcast keeps the digital version of Expanded Basic as in-the-clear QAM. The ability to plug a cable into a TV (even if it has to be a new TV) and get all the channels I pay for without a set-top box is the only thing that prevents me from jumping to satellite or AT&T U-Verse. To be honest, with a CM 4228 pointed at Sutro that does a great job receiving all the major networks and a Netflix subscription, I should probably drop cable anyway.


-Dave


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15718869
> 
> 
> Either this statement isn't quite true or the recent Comcast press releases are, er..., mistaken. They clearly state that one will need _either_ the STB or a device that's CC capable.



Press releases aren't exactly nvetted by engineering people. I ASSURE you, the DTA's have no ability to decode anything that's encrypted. Period, end of story. Google DTA and you'll see what I mean. No cablecards are embedded in these devices. They may classify the DTA as a STB, in which case the comments are somewhat more accurate. Even though your TV can tune the ADS channels natively (go ahead and try it - it should find them now), Comcast is probably not choosing to support that mode of operation.


----------



## TPeterson

Of course, another possibility is that the p.r. is deliberately obfuscating the fact that the content is not scrambled.







Using a CC-equipped tuner won't hurt and it will give you the channels sorted into their "official" numbers so that you don't need to manually decipher the QAM channels.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DPlettner* /forum/post/15720297
> 
> 
> I already have the free CableCard, which allows my TV to tune all HD channels in the 700's, except for premium channels like HBO and Showtime.
> 
> 
> For the STB, I got a Motorola DCT700. It is a very simple device, and the only outputs are composite video, L+R analog, and RF.



Actually, I don't think this STB should be free in your case because you already have a CableCard as your primary outlet. Watch your bill.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15719803
> 
> 
> That comcast has pledged to free up more analog bandwidth seems like the best news from them in a long time. I wonder what this schedule does for the HD channel additions announced last Nov. but never added for these cities.



They can't add the new HD channels, that some areas got, until they reclaim the bandwidth from those analog channels that are being moved to digital. I'm sure once that is done those HD channels will be added probably phased in area by area. Trying to get a time frame on how long this will take would be impossible to determine but if Comcast had waited until the broadcasters completed their digital shift, like the government wanted them to do, we'd be waiting until Hell froze over










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Yeah, I actually say "kudos" to Comcast for going ahead with switchover. I could be wrong but it looks like most of the cities in Phase I and II are cities that didn't get the new HD channels. Probably not a coincidence...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nottrue* /forum/post/15712552
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 available in the bay area ?



Your first two could be power boost, even those uploads are crazy. But that last one? It's clear that DOCSIS 3.0 is coming here sooner than the "haters" want to admit.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15718208
> 
> 
> Another thing, if anyone thinks they will need to use one of those DTA's I'd get them as soon as they are available and not wait around. They are suppose to send out fliers to their customers and it's better to be pro-active than passive IMHO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you're prepared and this transition should be transparent to you.



Mike, that was my first thought when Comcast's migration plans hit the newsmedia in the Bay Area a few days ago, but then I thought perhaps I should hold off. What with the fluid nature of digital technologies, I wondered whether Comcast might be handing out a newer generation of STBs and DTAs by the time the migration reaches me. Of course, for all I know, the migration might reach me within the next month, not towards the end of the year!


Do you think the box technology is going to stay the same throughout the Bay Area migration? If so, as you say, I might as well get my allotment of boxes now and start playing with them.



Thanks!

Patty


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/15722463
> 
> 
> Mike, that was my first thought when Comcast's migration plans hit the newsmedia in the Bay Area a few days ago, but then I thought perhaps I should hold off. What with the fluid nature of digital technologies, I wondered whether Comcast might be handing out a newer generation of STBs and DTAs by the time the migration reaches me. Of course, for all I know, the migration might reach me within the next month, not towards the end of the year!
> 
> 
> Do you think the box technology is going to stay the same throughout the Bay Area migration? If so, as you say, I might as well get my allotment of boxes now and start playing with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Patty



Patty,


One of the good things about Comcast or any cable company is that if new boxes come out all you have to do is take the old one in and get the new one. The box is theirs so I would have no qualms about getting a new box, it costs you nothing. That being said, I don't see any new boxes coming out any time soon so don't let that deter you from getting the boxes that you need.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime

Oh, you're right, Mike--I hadn't considered the possibility of upgrading the box later with a simple swap.


Do you know whether we have to wait until we get the official letter, or can wander into a Comcast office and pick up the stuff now? A Comcast guy was on a local consumer radio show the other day, and I think he said the latter was fine. Without a digital migration letter, of course, I would take a Comcast bill to prove that I have a subscription.



Patty


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/15724379
> 
> 
> Oh, you're right, Mike--I hadn't considered the possibility of upgrading the box later with a simple swap.
> 
> 
> Do you know whether we have to wait until we get the official letter, or can wander into a Comcast office and pick up the stuff now? A Comcast guy was on a local consumer radio show the other day, and I think he said the latter was fine. Without a digital migration letter, of course, I would take a Comcast bill to prove that I have a subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Patty,


I'm sure Comcast would have no problems with you going to your local Comcast office and picking up a box if you want to be ready ahead of time. But I'm pretty sure that Comcast will put most of the boxes in the areas that are scheduled to be shifted per the memo I posted but they did give a phone number to call if you wanted to get one.....



> Quote:
> In early February we will begin deploying boxes and adapters whenever a customer contacts us; everything from a service call to a new connection. We are now advertising that customers can call us at 1-877-634-4434.



That would be the best way to go and they can give you the latest information. Hope this helps you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that would like to see what these boxes ( the Pace DC50X, I assume they are going to still use this box ) look like and a simple unboxing of the unit here's a link to the article... http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r215...nboxing-Photos 

Be sure to read the Q&A section of the article.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15725301
> 
> 
> For those of you that would like to see what these boxes ( the Pace DC50X, I assume they are going to still use this box ) look like and a simple unboxing of the unit here's a link to the article... http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r215...nboxing-Photos
> 
> Be sure to read the Q&A section of the article.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Awesome. I am going to get a Pace DTA just to help with the QAM channel mapping for my SageTV tuners! It's great that they have those diagnostics. It's really helpful for all the new QAM channels, and esp helpful for FM radio channels which have always been a PITA to map.


It looks like the OOB channel is now unencrypted so the DTA's can read the VCT updates. Very nice. Maybe silicon dust can make a new hdhomerun with an OOB tuner in it and do all the VCT mapping automatically.


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15725038
> 
> 
> Patty,
> 
> 
> I'm sure Comcast would have no problems with you going to your local Comcast office and picking up a box if you want to be ready ahead of time. But I'm pretty sure that Comcast will put most of the boxes in the areas that are scheduled to be shifted per the memo I posted but they did give a phone number to call if you wanted to get one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the best way to go and they can give you the latest information. Hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I went to the Sunnyvale office this morning to pick up the DTA for my bedroom tv. The office seems to have lots of these stacked on shelves waiting for customers to come get them. I had no problem picking one up. They said just go ahead and hook it up even before the conversion takes place.


-Steve


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15725852
> 
> 
> Awesome. I am going to get a Pace DTA just to help with the QAM channel mapping for my SageTV tuners! It's great that they have those diagnostics. It's really helpful for all the new QAM channels, and esp helpful for FM radio channels which have always been a PITA to map.
> 
> 
> It looks like the OOB channel is now unencrypted so the DTA's can read the VCT updates. Very nice. Maybe silicon dust can make a new hdhomerun with an OOB tuner in it and do all the VCT mapping automatically.



What is OOB? I think you can do about anything you want with the HDHomeRun driver. Just set it up to get the stream. I use the Linux scripts someone wrote and have another to tune the non-PID'd channels. Basically you just tell what kind of channel (ATSC or QAM), then the channel number, the program number and which tuner you want to use. The use the output however from there such as piping it to VLC.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15722435
> 
> 
> Your first two could be power boost, even those uploads are crazy. But that last one? It's clear that DOCSIS 3.0 is coming here sooner than the "haters" want to admit.



No, those tests are obviously bugged. Docsis 1.x is limited to 38mb (download, 9mb upload). If he had Docsis 3.0 he would know it because A) he would have replaced his modem with a Docsis 3.0 modem and B) he would have called Comcast to order it, for $150/mo.


Or they could be faked, I guess I could whip up something showing 9999.9 terabytes per second in photoshop in about 2 minutes, if you want?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15728686
> 
> 
> What is OOB? I think you can do about anything you want with the HDHomeRun driver. Just set it up to get the stream. I use the Linux scripts someone wrote and have another to tune the non-PID'd channels. Basically you just tell what kind of channel (ATSC or QAM), then the channel number, the program number and which tuner you want to use. The use the output however from there such as piping it to VLC.



There is an out of band (OOB) QPSK carrier at 75 Mhz that is used to send a variety of data to STB's, including authorization data and VCT (Virtual Channel table) info, which is used to map a logical channel number to the specific QAM carrier and program ID. The hdhomerun cannot do that today because it has no tuner that can receive the OOB data. The same is true for QAM cards for your PC and TV's.


That's why manual mapping is required.


----------



## Jizzay1

This is going to be completely off topic, but I wonder if anyone has had this experience.


I just called comcast regarding a billing issue, and the lady i was speaking with admitted that she was on a cell phone because of all the static on the line. A cell phone!!! And then, after three instances of me saying "hello, are you there" because of all the static....I GOT DISCONNECTED!!!!! You all can imagine how pissed I am at comcast right now. That's so unforgiveable that i want to cancel my entire service right now.


jeez.


----------



## fender4645

Same thing happened to me a while back. Not with cell phone or anything but called about a bill problem, spent 15 minutes trying to get the CS to understand the issue, only to get disconnected right when she said she got it. Of course I called back and there were no notes on my record so I had to spend another 15 minutes explaining. Very frustrating...


----------



## DPlettner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15725852
> 
> 
> Awesome. I am going to get a Pace DTA just to help with the QAM channel mapping for my SageTV tuners!



It's pretty slick. I pressed the INFO button briefly and the DTA reported the channel as "54 Toon". Then I pressed and held the INFO button to get the diagnostic screen, and the DTA reported a frequency of 693 and program number 7. I looked up 693MHz on a cable frequency table and saw that it was channel 107, punched in 107-7 on a TV with a QAM tuner, and there was the Cartoon Network.


It sure beats watching a channel until you can identify it.


-Dave


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DPlettner* /forum/post/15729467
> 
> 
> It's pretty slick. I pressed the INFO button briefly and the DTA reported the channel as "54 Toon". Then I pressed and held the INFO button to get the diagnostic screen, and the DTA reported a frequency of 693 and program number 7. I looked up 693MHz on a cable frequency table and saw that it was channel 107, punched in 107-7 on a TV with a QAM tuner, and there was the Cartoon Network.
> 
> 
> It sure beats watching a channel until you can identify it.
> 
> 
> -Dave



Yes, this will make everything much easier for clear qam users, for TV's and PC's. I may get another hdhomerun in fact.


----------



## hiker

A DCT STB or DVR can also easily display the channel frequency but where do I find the frequency table that DPlettner mentioned?


Thanks MikeSM for explaining the OOB thing.


----------



## TPeterson

hiker--

Here's one TV frequency reference .


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15729087
> 
> 
> There is an out of band (OOB) QPSK carrier at 75 Mhz that is used to send a variety of data to STB's, including authorization data and VCT (Virtual Channel table) info, which is used to map a logical channel number to the specific QAM carrier and program ID. The hdhomerun cannot do that today because it has no tuner that can receive the OOB data. The same is true for QAM cards for your PC and TV's.
> 
> 
> That's why manual mapping is required.



Thanks. IOW, channel 1.







Do you have an HDHomeRun? The scan does pick up PIDs but so far there aren't any appearing on the Expanded Basic channels. The script I use tunes channels by theirr vitrtual channel. Also I have a PlusTV stick that can grab program guides too. Cost me all of $30.


----------



## DPlettner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15732251
> 
> 
> A DCT STB or DVR can also easily display the channel frequency but where do I find the frequency table that DPlettner mentioned?



Terry posted a great frequency table above, but I just used the one in Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_A...on_frequencies 


-Dave


----------



## AENielsenSR

The Tri Valley Hearld had an article on the need for the DTA Set top box today. The Livermore Comcast office does have them in stock and I just got my two boxes this morning.

http://www.insidebayarea.com/trivall...ws/ci_11620152


----------



## curtishd

For those of you in the Bay Area (I live in Castro Valley) what is your monthly bill? I am looking to maybe got to comcast but want the best deal, so what deal are you getting and with what equipment and programming?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/15735921
> 
> 
> For those of you in the Bay Area (I live in Castro Valley) what is your monthly bill? I am looking to maybe got to comcast but want the best deal, so what deal are you getting and with what equipment and programming?



Here's my latest bill (I have two TiVos, one with an M-card and one with two S-cards, and a set-top box; also note that all of them have full HD access):


Standard Cable -- $60

Digital Preferred -- $17

2x Digital Additional Outlets -- $14 ($7 each)

2x Dual C-card Dig Access -- $3.58 ($1.79 each)

High Definition TV -- $7

Sports Entertainment Package -- $5

WWE 24-7 Subscription -- $8


With taxes and fees, it's now around $125/month - and that's without Comcast Phone or Internet.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15745439
> 
> 
> Here's my latest bill (I have two TiVos, one with an M-card and one with two S-cards, and a set-top box; also note that all of them have full HD access):
> 
> 
> Standard Cable -- $60
> 
> Digital Preferred -- $17
> 
> 2x Digital Additional Outlets -- $14 ($7 each)
> 
> 2x Dual C-card Dig Access -- $3.58 ($1.79 each)
> 
> High Definition TV -- $7
> 
> Sports Entertainment Package -- $5
> 
> WWE 24-7 Subscription -- $8
> 
> 
> With taxes and fees, it's now around $140/month - and that's without Comcast Phone or Internet.
> 
> 
> -- Don



High Definition TV -- $7


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/15735921
> 
> 
> For those of you in the Bay Area (I live in Castro Valley) what is your monthly bill? I am looking to maybe got to comcast but want the best deal, so what deal are you getting and with what equipment and programming?



I wonder if I am getting ripped off.


Here in Newark, CA


Total of 115.79 for cable TV:


$59.95 - Standard cable (includes limited and expanded)

$16.95 - Digital preferred (no premiums but most digitial cable channels)

$15.95 x 2 - HD/DVRS (I have 2)

$6.99 - for the extra outlet


Seems like a bit much for two TV's and no premiums, I dunno.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15745489
> 
> 
> High Definition TV -- $7


----------



## Brian Conrad

That $7 should be for an STB but you said you are using Tivos so I don't know why they are charging you that. At least it used to be that the HD STB was $7 more than the SD one. Then it seemed they started giving everyone HD STBs, at least in some areas. I have the DVR which is extra. I do watch a bit of OnDemand stuff which I maybe recall doesn't work on a Tivo.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15745943
> 
> 
> That $7 should be for an STB but you said you are using Tivos so I don't know why they are charging you that. At least it used to be that the HD STB was $7 more than the SD one. Then it seemed they started giving everyone HD STBs, at least in some areas. I have the DVR which is extra. I do watch a bit of OnDemand stuff which I maybe recall doesn't work on a Tivo.



Are you referring to me or to pappy97?

pappy97 has two Comcast DVRs.

I have a STB (HD, non-DVR) as well as two TiVos.


And you're right about TiVo not being able to get OnDemand (or PPVs, for that matter). It's one of the things on the "Series 4, if they ever get around to designing it, Wish List". (Among other problems, isn't the software that displays the OnDemand menus inside the STBs?)


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15746248
> 
> 
> Are you referring to me or to pappy97?
> 
> pappy97 has two Comcast DVRs.
> 
> I have a STB (HD, non-DVR) as well as two TiVos.
> 
> 
> And you're right about TiVo not being able to get OnDemand (or PPVs, for that matter). It's one of the things on the "Series 4, if they ever get around to designing it, Wish List". (Among other problems, isn't the software that displays the OnDemand menus inside the STBs?)
> 
> 
> -- Don



If that Comcast STB you have is HD-capable I don't think you should be paying that HDTV fee.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15745563
> 
> 
> I assume that's a charge to access the HDTV channels. I was told it would be extra.
> 
> 
> (Also note a correction to the total - I didn't notice that the bill had included the $15 one-time installation charge in the $140. I thought it looked a little high...)
> 
> 
> -- Don


 http://www.comcast.com/corporate/shop/hd/hd101.html 


See question #9. Straight from the horses mouth...you should NOT be charged an additional fee for HD programming.


----------



## Keenan

I went to the Comcast office today to see if the Santa Rosa area had the 12/2 HSI tier available(many do), turns out they don't, I was trying to save $10 a month over the 16/2, which in reality is not all that great when you consider that there's hardly any servers on the net that could feed that 16mb/s speed to you anyway, so why not save the $10?


Anyway, as I'm standing there in line with about 8 other people waiting, I wondered why is it that Comcast purposely makes their websites so nearly useless and uninformative? Wouldn't it make sense to have the information available without any human interaction? As it was, of the 9 people in line at the office, 6 of them had questions only, 1 returned an STB and it looked like 2 payed their bills.


Now, does that really make sense? To have to maintain an office with staff when it appears most of the traffic is only looking for information just seems silly and costly. I's hard for me to believe that a company the size of Comcast, with the money they make, operates in such an inefficient fashion.


Has anyone ever seen prices for Comcast products on their area website? Have you ever seen accurate channel listings? The only thing it seems to do efficiently is process your bill payment(go figure







).


When was the last time anyone saw an AT&T office(other than cell phones)? Why does Comcast operate this way, am I missing something? I'm curious why they do it the way they do.


Anyway, rant off, I'm just a bit annoyed that I had to waste 45 mins of my day to get an answer that I could have had in a split second if Comcast maintained a website that was worth a crap. And don't mention calling or webchat as the quality of information you get from those methods, in my opinion, is so suspect that it's rendered worthless.


I swear, making sure the customer is in the dark is corporate policy at Comcast.


Another tidbit of wonderment, if I'm not mistaken, Comcast is the largest provider of internet service in the country, yet their websites are worthless, why is that?


Okay, done now, really.


















P.S. Comcast - Santa Rosa(Airway) has the DTAs for anyone who is interested... (of course, you'd never know that by looking at their website...)


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a STB (HD, non-DVR) as well as two TiVos.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15746817
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/corporate/shop/hd/hd101.html
> 
> See question #9. Straight from the horses mouth...you should NOT be charged an additional fee for HD programming.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15746679
> 
> 
> If that Comcast STB you have is HD-capable I don't think you should be paying that HDTV fee.



The $7 charge is really for the HD STB equipment fee ($8 if there is no Digital Service on the account). The billing description for this fee was changed some time ago to High Definition TV instead of HDTV Equipment Fee. Don't know why they did this as it is confusing since the price sheet lists it as HDTV Equipment Fee. If you return the HD STB it should be removed.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15746877
> 
> 
> I went to the Comcast office today...[snip]
> 
> Anyway, as I'm standing there in line with about 8 other people waiting, I wondered why is it that Comcast purposely makes their websites so nearly useless and uninformative? Wouldn't it make sense to have the information available without any human interaction? As it was, of the 9 people in line at the office, 6 of them had questions only, 1 returned an STB and it looked like 2 payed their bills.
> 
> 
> Now, does that really make sense? To have to maintain an office with staff when it appears most of the traffic is only looking for information just seems silly and costly. I's hard for me to believe that a company the size of Comcast, with the money they make, operates in such an inefficient fashion.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen prices for Comcast products on their area website? Have you ever seen accurate channel listings? The only thing it seems to do efficiently is process your bill payment(go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> When was the last time anyone saw an AT&T office(other than cell phones)? Why does Comcast operate this way, am I missing something? I'm curious why they do it the way they do. [snip]



I thought I heard or read somewhere that many cable service agreements with cities require that they have a local office in that city. Of course, that in no way excuses their ridiculous web site, but that may be the main reason they have local offices. I'm sure they would shut them down if they could.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/15747149
> 
> 
> I thought I heard or read somewhere that many cable service agreements with cities require that they have a local office in that city. Of course, that in no way excuses their ridiculous web site, but that may be the main reason they have local offices. I'm sure they would shut them down if they could.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I think you're right, but my main complaint is the website, so much of what goes on in those offices could be handled so much more efficiently with a website that was more than just a payment service and an extremely vague marketing tool. About the only thing you can learn from those websites is that Comcast provides TV, HSI and phone, God forbid you try and figure out how much those services actually cost though.


----------



## electrictroy

I would tell Comcast that I am NOT renting a box for $90 a year, and that I would like to buy the box instead. If they said "no" I'd simply refuse to pay the rental. (Alternatively I might keep the box when I move-out of the area, since I feel I've rented-to-own.)


Greedy sons of cows. It shouldn't cost $90 a year for a stupid box.


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/15717663
> 
> 
> Mikef5:
> 
> 
> In Phase 1, Pleasanton is listed. Does this include the Greater Tri Valley area like Dublin, San Ramon & Livermore?



Let me reply to my own question. I got "the letter" today and called Comcast to have them ship me two Digital Adapters. (I tried the website but it gave me a "system unavailable").


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15745439
> 
> 
> 2x Digital Additional Outlets -- $14 ($7 each)
> 
> High Definition TV -- $7



After several calls from Comcast, this is what I got out of the whole ordeal. I myself have 2 SD set-top boxes, 1 HD set-top box, and three TiVo HDs all using a single M-card each.


I was told by three CSRs that SD set-top box is free, however a "Digital Additional Outlet" fee of $6.99 shows up. So I have two of these fees because I have two SD set-top boxes.


But what bewildered me was earlier this year I added a HD set-top box purely to be used to get On-Demand. I asked them at this point if I would get a "Digital Additional Outlet" fee of $6.99. They said no, they said I only would need to pay the rental fee for the box, which turned out to be "High Definition TV" for $7.


So the end result is, the only difference between getting a SD set-top box and a HD set-top box is purely $0.01. If I knew that, I would have gotten the HD set-top boxes and used standard A/V cables to my SD TVs.


----------



## walk

$6.99 = additional digital "outlet" - what that really is for is rental of a non-HD cable box, not sure which model#. If you are using your own tuner (with no cablecard) you shouldn't pay this fee. If you are using a cable-card I believe the fee is only $1.75 or something.


The $7 "HDTV fee" (might be $8 now actually) gets you a DCT-6200 box (HD, non-DVR). Think of this as an "upgrade to HD" fee.


SO for any box beyond the 1st one:

$6.99 = SD box.

+$7 ($13.99 total) = HD box.



DO keep in mind that over the last year-two they've been running promos where they give you a "free digital STB" so you may not be paying the $6.99, at least for a 1-year promo deal. I had that deal, for 1 year they waived the 6.99 - but I was still paying the $7 for a HDTV box. Then after it ran out they gave it to me for half price (a -$3.50 credit actually). After THAT ran out, I switched to DirecTV










As far as not wanting to pay it, well that is certainly your right, and it's Comcast's right not to give you a box... They do not sell the boxes, ever, and you can not use one purchased anywhere else. If you don't return the box it goes into the system as stolen and won't be authorized, making it a useless doorstop - plenty of people get burned on Ebay this way. They will also send you a bill for about $650 last time I checked ... whether you pay it or not is up to you, but either way the box is useless to anyone.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15748701
> 
> 
> $6.99 = additional digital "outlet" - what that really is for is rental of a non-HD cable box, not sure which model#. If you are using your own tuner (with no cablecard) you shouldn't pay this fee. If you are using a cable-card I believe the fee is only $1.75 or something.



This is a correct...and a common misconception. People think they need to pay the $6.99 "additional outlet" fee for the number of digitally connected TV's -- regardless if it's a Comcast box or CableCARD device. A few years back I had to correct Comcast of this "mistake".


This is what makes owning a Comcast DVR so expensive, especially if you have more than one DVR/STB. The second DVR is essentially costing you $15.95 + $6.99 for the outlet fee.


----------



## crazydave80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15748904
> 
> 
> This is a correct...and a common misconception. People think they need to pay the $6.99 "additional outlet" fee for the number of digitally connected TV's -- regardless if it's a Comcast box or CableCARD device. A few years back I had to correct Comcast of this "mistake".
> 
> 
> This is what makes owning a Comcast DVR so expensive, especially if you have more than one DVR/STB. The second DVR is essentially costing you $15.95 + $6.99 for the outlet fee.



Argh! Think it's time for me to yell at Comcast again. Ever since I've had my HDTV for the last 3 years, I've had the $7 fee for HD channels on my bill. I've never used a Comcast set-top box ever--only a CableCard. Every time I've called them on this fee, they've said "if you want to watch HD channels you need to pay this".


But now the HD101 link posted above makes it clear that I shouldn't be paying any fee for HD channels beyond what the cost is for a CableCard.


Seriously, Comcast has to be one of the most clueless companies ever! Last summer they sent me a letter that my Digital Classic channel lineup would change and gave me an offer to switch to Digital Preferred--only to find out that the people on the other end of the phone number listed had no clue about the letter/offer.


Now they've sent me the letter about switching to digital on channels 35-82. Oh and guess what, the website on the letter doesn't work--says "System Unavailable". Surprise, surprise.


Anyway, thanks for the heads up, I will have a little chat with them tomorrow!


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15746877
> 
> 
> I went to the Comcast office today to see if the Santa Rosa area had the 12/2 HSI tier available(many do), turns out they don't, I was trying to save $10 a month over the 16/2, which in reality is not all that great when you consider that there's hardly any servers on the net that could feed that 16mb/s speed to you anyway, so why not save the $10? [...]



How much is 12/2? I think I missed some posts on this.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazydave80* /forum/post/15750823
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the heads up, I will have a little chat with them tomorrow!



If Comcast was genuinely confused about $7 charge, they would return your fee for last 3 years. Try that too. I would not be surprised at all it is a deliberate policy at some high level to keep reps misinformed to their advantage.


----------



## conrack

When I first questioned the $7/month charge last year I was told that it was necessary to get HDTV channels. After reading fender4645 post yesterday, I called Comcast. They agreed that the charge was NOT correct and wanted to give me a $7 credit. I pushed the issue and said that I had a cablecard since 12/07 and returned their box when they installed the cablecard. I was adamant that it was THEIR mistake and after the rep "checked with her supervisor", they agreed to give me an $84 credit on my next bill for the past 12 months.


Thanks.


----------



## crazydave80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conrack* /forum/post/15753531
> 
> 
> When I first questioned the $7/month charge last year I was told that it was necessary to get HDTV channels. After reading fender4645 post yesterday, I called Comcast. They agreed that the charge was NOT correct and wanted to give me a $7 credit. I pushed the issue and said that I had a cablecard since 12/07 and returned their box when they installed the cablecard. I was adamant that it was THEIR mistake and after the rep "checked with her supervisor", they agreed to give me an $84 credit on my next bill for the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Glad to know it worked. I'll try asking for my money back as well. Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15750962
> 
> 
> How much is 12/2? I think I missed some posts on this.



I had some numbers and prices confused. Apparently in DOCSIS 3.0 service areas Comcast has a 12/2 tier for $42.95, that's only 4Mbit/s less than their currently available Blast service of 16/2 for $52.95. For $120 a year savings that's a good deal to me as I really don't think that 4Mbit/s is going to make any difference in my online experience. Maybe when there is more high quality video content available it might, but who really gets sustained speeds for anything over 6-8Mbit/s now?


There's also a 22/5 tier for $62.95 a month. In other words, DOCSIS 3.0 looks like it will more attractive tier pricing than what's available here now.


All the prices above assume sub also has TV and/or phone service.


I tried to find a chart with all the speeds/prices, I know I've seen one, but haven't found it again yet.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15748904
> 
> 
> This is a correct...and a common misconception. People think they need to pay the $6.99 "additional outlet" fee for the number of digitally connected TV's -- regardless if it's a Comcast box or CableCARD device. A few years back I had to correct Comcast of this "mistake".



I just called Comcast, and the billing rep seemed to be convinced that the $7 "additional outlet fee" applies for each connection after the first to either a STB or CableCards, in addition to the fees for the box/cards.


-- Don


----------



## Brian Conrad

If a Comcast CSR can't even give you the correct channel lineup for your package then how can we expect them to properly explain the billing?


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15755645
> 
> 
> I just called Comcast, and the billing rep seemed to be convinced that the $7 "additional outlet fee" applies for each connection after the first to either a STB or CableCards, in addition to the fees for the box/cards.
> 
> 
> -- Don



That's been my experience in the past.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15755726
> 
> 
> If a Comcast CSR can't even give you the correct channel lineup for your package then how can we expect them to properly explain the billing?



Ridiculous isn't it? For a communications company, there sure seems to be an utter lack of it within. I'm amazed at how simple things like prices and channel lineups are so hard for these people to get a handle on.


That's why I'm convinced it's by design, no company can be this inefficient by chance.


----------



## walk

The $6.99 AO fee might apply to Cablecards also. I don't know, never used them. I think the 1st one is free, and the 2nd one *for use in the same device* (ie Tivo HD) is $1.75, but if it's a 2nd/3rd/etc Cablecard used in another device, in another room/etc.. it may be $6.99.


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15756379
> 
> 
> The $6.99 AO fee might apply to Cablecards also. I don't know, never used them. I think the 1st one is free, and the 2nd one *for use in the same device* (ie Tivo HD) is $1.75, but if it's a 2nd/3rd/etc Cablecard used in another device, in another room/etc.. it may be $6.99.



That's what Comcast is charging me ($6.99 AO fee, no cablecard fee) for the 2nd TiVo. So that's correct?


----------



## fender4645

That's wrong. I dealt with this a few years ago. I just looked at my bill yesterday. For this bill, I have 2 Comcast DVR's and 1 Tivo. I'm charged:


$15.95 x 2 for the 2 DVR's

$1.79 for the CableCARD (two single-stream)

$6.99 for 1 extra outlet


All digital packages include one outlet so that takes care of one of the DVR's. The extra outlet charge is for the other DVR. And NO extra outlet charge for the Tivo/CableCARD.


Just last week I exchanged one of the DVR's for a multi-stream CableCARD (got another Tivo). My next bill should not have any additional outlet fee.


----------



## mattack

So sorry, to repeat this and make it ABSOLUTELY clear.. Are you saying that I could get a CableCard for my Tivo (assuming M card) and my bill would ONLY go up $1.50/month?


I too have been under the impression it would go up ~$8.50 (and close to $20 total if I wanted to get cablecards for my S3 AND my TivoHD).


I still would love to try to get cablecards for free instead of the 'boxes' they're talking about... But if I can really just pay for a CableCard for my TivoHD, I might just do it (and possibly leave my S3 for JUST analog that remains)... and still potentially get one of the 'free' boxes just to play with for my hard drive/DVD recorder. (Yeah, I have a lot of recorders. I technically have 7 tuners, counting 2 unsubscribed series 1s... well 1 has been unplugged for a long time, one is about to lose its subscription.)


----------



## zalusky

The $6.99 ADO fee includes one cable card

An S3 requires a 2nd card so that would cost $6.99 + $1.75


or $15.73 at least in San Jose/Cupertino it does.


----------



## fender4645

All I can say is that about 2 years ago (when I got my Tivo S3) I called them and said I shouldn't be charged the additional outlet fee now that I was using a CableCARD device. The CS pretty quickly agreed and made the change. I have since moved, changed my package a few times, and I'm still not paying for it. I guess I'll find out next month now that I have 2 Tivo's. I'll post to let everyone know what happens.


----------



## c3

There *should* be ADO fees for CableCards. Otherwise, why can't I get as many CableCards as I want from Comcast, for FREE?


----------



## moic39

is this thread about money 24/7 ?


any news when we will get some new HD channels?


speed, msnbc, bravo, fx,fox, fox business... etc..


didn't comcast and HDnet/cuban sign a deal?


----------



## electrictroy

After hearing all these complaints about Comcast overcharges, I thought I'd mention:


You can watch most shows on the internet, for free.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15760086
> 
> 
> All I can say is that about 2 years ago (when I got my Tivo S3) I called them and said I shouldn't be charged the additional outlet fee now that I was using a CableCARD device. The CS pretty quickly agreed and made the change. I have since moved, changed my package a few times, and I'm still not paying for it. I guess I'll find out next month now that I have 2 Tivo's. I'll post to let everyone know what happens.



The digital starter subscription (Whichever package) Includes one Digital outlet. It's only when you got to additional Devices or require additional cable cards for a device that they nickle and dime you.


So if you have just one TivoHD there would be no additional fees.

If you have just one S3 there is a fee for the 2nd cable card.

If you have 2 TivoHD, there is one charge for an additional digital outlet.

If you have one TivoHD and one S3, there is one additional cable card and one additional digital outlet charge.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/15756657
> 
> 
> That's wrong. I dealt with this a few years ago. I just looked at my bill yesterday. For this bill, I have 2 Comcast DVR's and 1 Tivo. I'm charged:
> 
> 
> $15.95 x 2 for the 2 DVR's
> 
> $1.79 for the CableCARD (two single-stream)
> 
> $6.99 for 1 extra outlet
> 
> 
> All digital packages include one outlet so that takes care of one of the DVR's. The extra outlet charge is for the other DVR. And NO extra outlet charge for the Tivo/CableCARD.
> 
> 
> Just last week I exchanged one of the DVR's for a multi-stream CableCARD (got another Tivo). My next bill should not have any additional outlet fee.



Be happy with what you got. You convinced the rep to implement something different from Comcast's billing policies.


For normal situations when people aren't so fortunate, each STB needs to be associated with an outlet, either the "free" one that comes with the service, or an explicit one that you pay for using the "additional outlet fee"


You are basically paying $6.99 less per month than most people would be paying.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15756379
> 
> 
> The $6.99 AO fee might apply to Cablecards also. I don't know, never used them. I think the 1st one is free, and the 2nd one *for use in the same device* (ie Tivo HD) is $1.75, but if it's a 2nd/3rd/etc Cablecard used in another device, in another room/etc.. it may be $6.99.



The first CableCARD is only "free" in the sense that it is already bundled into the Additional Outlet fee. It isn't really free because your bill went up by $6.99 and part of that fee (internally at Comcast) goes towards leasing the device.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15745439
> 
> 
> Here's my latest bill (I have two TiVos, one with an M-card and one with two S-cards, and a set-top box; also note that all of them have full HD access):
> 
> 
> Standard Cable -- $60
> 
> Digital Preferred -- $17
> 
> 2x Digital Additional Outlets -- $14 ($7 each)
> 
> 2x Dual C-card Dig Access -- $3.58 ($1.79 each)
> 
> High Definition TV -- $7
> 
> Sports Entertainment Package -- $5
> 
> WWE 24-7 Subscription -- $8
> 
> 
> With taxes and fees, it's now around $125/month - and that's without Comcast Phone or Internet.
> 
> 
> -- Don



You are paying for too many CableCARDs. There should only be 1 x $1.79 fee in your situation.


HD STB - included "free" outlet + $7 HDTV equipment fee

TiVo S3 - additional outlet $6.99 + $1.79 Dual C-card fee (first C-card included in ADO fee)

TiVo HD - additional outlet $6.99 (first C-Card included in ADO fee)


----------



## cgw

Is anyone else missing the Bravo channel? It is normally on 181, but today it is missing from the program guide and when I punch in 181 on the remote it takes me to 182. My old replay shows it on both 181 and 733, but this doesn't help if the Comcast box won't allow those channels.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgw* /forum/post/15762581
> 
> 
> Is anyone else missing the Bravo channel? It is normally on 181, but today it is missing from the program guide and when I punch in 181 on the remote it takes me to 182. My old replay shows it on both 181 and 733, but this doesn't help if the Comcast box won't allow those channels.



Working OK here. Must be a problem with your headend.


----------



## crazydave80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15752873
> 
> 
> If Comcast was genuinely confused about $7 charge, they would return your fee for last 3 years. Try that too. I would not be surprised at all it is a deliberate policy at some high level to keep reps misinformed to their advantage.



After an hour on the phone talking with three different people at Comcast, they agreed to credit me back $77 for the past 11 months of overcharging me. They said they needed to research my bills for the previous 2 years before they credit me those as well.


There's definitely misinformation inside Comcast. One of the guys I talked to asked his supervisor about the $7 charge who informed him that it was needed for HD content. When I pointed out that their website says HD content is free--only the box should have a rental fee--he agreed with me that I should have the fee removed.


They also said they'd have to lookup the promotion I'm supposed to be on. I was supposed to get Digital Starter for $33/month for a year, but it prematurely expired after 6 months, so check your bill if you also had that.


Hope this helps anyone else in my situation!


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15762473
> 
> 
> The first CableCARD is only "free" in the sense that it is already bundled into the Additional Outlet fee. It isn't really free because your bill went up by $6.99 and part of that fee (internally at Comcast) goes towards leasing the device.



.


For "additional" devices yes, but not for the 1st one.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15780471
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> For "additional" devices yes, but not for the 1st one.



I think sfhub is right (as usual) : Esentially cable card is free rental. It does not matter whether it first or "additional". What you pay for is for "additional outlet".


Tivo S3 is special case since it does not support multistream card (Comcast made an exception by saying we will only charge "1.75" for extra card, rather than 6.99 for additional outlet).


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/15756602
> 
> 
> That's what Comcast is charging me ($6.99 AO fee, no cablecard fee) for the 2nd TiVo. So that's correct?



yes. sounds correct.


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15760251
> 
> 
> There *should* be ADO fees for CableCards. Otherwise, why can't I get as many CableCards as I want from Comcast, for FREE?



(This is hypothetical since it has been cleared up that the additional outlet fee _is_ apparently normal and expected, which is what most of us thought all along..)


But for your hypothetical, because most people have to pay for extra cablecards. In other words, it's $7 vs $1.50 each. (So I guess I'll continue to go without cablecards. I can imagine paying $1.50/month for one for my TivoHD.. Not $7/month for my TivoHD, plus more if I want to get my S3 hooked up too.)


----------



## empien

We just moved to San Jose and are looking to start with Limited Basic. From what I have read through the threads, this is limited to channels 2-35, but others who've been grandfathered in are getting other channels too. Also, OTA local broadcast channels (NBC,ABC,CBS,PBC) are available in HD with a QAM tuner (my HDTV). Even if I sign up today, limited basic will still be analog even though the switch to digital is imminent. Is all of this correct? Is there anybody who has recently signed up for limited basic here who is getting anything better than the above?


Thanks.


----------



## walk

The current theory is that Limited basic will stay analog for a while, yes.


As to whether you can get local HD channels, you *should*, but it depends on how the frequencies are set up on your head end. Comcast will install what's called a "trap" on your line, this blocks (filters out) channels 32-71 or so (after 71 they come back, you might get stuff like TVland or Travel Channel on 72-73). Unfortunately if your local HD channels fall in that frequency range, they will get filtered out also.


According to some people they aren't supposed to let that happen.. but I mean it's Comcast, one hand never has a clue what the other is doing.. they change frequencies on a whim and quite often they fall into the trap range.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15788137
> 
> 
> The current theory is that Limited basic will stay analog for a while, yes.
> 
> 
> As to whether you can get local HD channels, you *should*, but it depends on how the frequencies are set up on your head end. Comcast will install what's called a "trap" on your line, this blocks (filters out) channels 32-71 or so (after 71 they come back, you might get stuff like TVland or Travel Channel on 72-73). Unfortunately if your local HD channels fall in that frequency range, they will get filtered out also.
> 
> 
> According to some people they aren't supposed to let that happen.. but I mean it's Comcast, one hand never has a clue what the other is doing.. they change frequencies on a whim and quite often they fall into the trap range.



Hmmm... has anyone seen a case of Limited Basic not getting the HD locals? With Limited Basic they will rent you a HD STB (at least they did when I first subscribed a couple of years ago), so if the trap blocks those frequencies, even the HD STB would not get the HD locals, would it not?


----------



## raghu1111

That is generally true. But with Comcast, unless something is a rule or local law, nothing is assured. Is there a rule that over the air should be available to 'Limited Basic'?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15788612
> 
> 
> That is generally true. But with Comcast, unless something is a rule or local law, nothing is assured. Is there a rule that over the air should be available to 'Limited Basic'?



That said, I don't think Comcast will go out of their way to block Local HD channels to Limited Basic customers. It is just that if some of these get assigned to wrong frequency by mistake at some local head end, then it might take much longer to fix.


----------



## Brian Conrad

No I highly doubt that Comcast will block any local channels and as I've suggested before that they will take away the Extended Basic channels in analog (more or less announced) and move the digital versions in the filter area and hopefully the HD versions there too. That will get them more subscriptions from people who don't want a box but have an HD set with a QAM tuner. Right now they have to encrypt the HD versions for subscription management but not if moved to the filter area. Time will tell.


----------



## c3

I think non-local HD channels should remain encrypted. It's too easy for people to remove the traps.


----------



## Keenan

FCC regs on encrypting HD locals has been interpreted several ways, but to the best of my knowledge, Comcast adheres to the most common interpretation that local broadcast channels are to delivered in the clear regardless of whether or not they're analog or digital.


IOW, anything that you can get with an antenna, that Comcast also carries, will remain unencrypted.


----------



## mazman49

Comcast promptly sent me a couple of DTAs I'll use on a couple of secondary TVs. I must say, the digital picture on my 18 year old Magnovox has never looked this good.


Comcast is supposed to switch in my area to 'mostly' digital on March 9th. Is there any word as to when/if/how soon they'll add HD channels (maybe the ones that some in the Bay Area received in November)?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15789081
> 
> 
> IOW, anything that you can get with an antenna, that Comcast also carries, will remain unencrypted.



I think the question is if there is a similar restriction that it should be available (not just unencrypted) to Limited Basic customers?


Most likely there isn't such a rule, otherwise PSIP info wouldn't be so messed up.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15499208
> 
> 
> When is this happening?



Looks like it's official. I just got a message on my box saying Comcast SportsNet California will be moving from channel 400 to 89 on march 11th.The message mentioned the A's games now being on Comcast SportsNet California but no mention of the Sharks. So I guess we can assume they'll stay on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area for the rest of the season. No mention of a HD channel for Comcast SportsNet California being added though so I guess we have to wait and see on that one


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15790762
> 
> 
> I think the question is if there is a similar restriction that it should be available (not just unencrypted) to Limited Basic customers?
> 
> 
> Most likely there isn't such a rule, otherwise PSIP info wouldn't be so messed up.



I'm not sure what the question is. To the best of my knowledge, at least in Santa Rosa, all local OTA broadcast channels are available with a Limited Basic subscription. Likewise, all local HD channels are also available with just Limited Basic. The only reason for getting higher tiers is to receive cablenets, both SD and HD along with premium channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/15792676
> 
> 
> No mention of a HD channel for Comcast SportsNet California being added though so I guess we have to wait and see on that one



Look at channel 720 and tell me what it says.......

















Yes Comcast has bought controlling interest in FSN-HD Bay Area and renamed it CSN-HD. That's where the Sharks and the Giants have had their HD programing for quite awhile and the last I heard that was not changing, as a matter of fact they said they would increase the amount of coverage for the local teams on that channel.


Now the A's are a different story, they are the red headed stepchild of the local sports teams ( sort of like the 550 MHz areas were for so long ). They get very little HD coverage even though they are probably a better team ( right now ) than the Giants and that's coming from a die hard Giants fan. One can only hope that will change in the future.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15792683
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the question is. To the best of my knowledge, at least in Santa Rosa, all local OTA broadcast channels are available with a Limited Basic subscription. Likewise, all local HD channels are also available with just Limited Basic. The only reason for getting higher tiers is to receive cablenets, both SD and HD along with premium channels.



Jim is absolutely right. The last I heard when I asked about this very same thing was... What you are legally receiving in the clear right now will remain that way when we shift to digital. That was a while ago but I have heard nothing officially to say that has changed and I deal in facts and not rumors so until I hear officially otherwise that is what they intend on doing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15795096
> 
> 
> Look at channel 720 and tell me what it says.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Comcast has bought controlling interest in FSN-HD Bay Area and renamed it CSN-HD. That's where the Sharks and the Giants have had their HD programing for quite awhile and the last I heard that was not changing, as a matter of fact they said they would increase the amount of coverage for the local teams on that channel.
> 
> 
> Now the A's are a different story, they are the red headed stepchild of the local sports teams ( sort of like the 550 MHz areas were for so long ). They get very little HD coverage even though they are probably a better team ( right now ) than the Giants and that's coming from a die hard Giants fan. One can only hope that will change in the future.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think you missed what he was saying, channel 720 is not CSN-HD, it's CSNBA-HD and carries the Giants and Warriors. Comcast Sports Net California will carry the A's and the Sharks if I'm not mistaken and is primarily a Sacramento area channel which also carries the Sac Kings, there is no HD version for the bay area.


This was hinted at awhile back here, in other words, A's and Sharks games will no longer be on CSNBA-HD anymore. It was first noticed when a DirecTV exec questioned Comcast's reasoning for removing content from CSNBA and then asking more money for carriage of the channel. We talked about here a month or so ago.


----------



## Mikef5

Talk about timing !!!!

*COMCAST SPORTSNET BAY AREA OPENS NEW ERA IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA SPORTS COVERAGE*



Network to Launch Extensive Schedule of Original Sports News, Debate and Analysis on Monday, April 6


Creation of 100+ Person News Team Includes Experienced On-Air Personalities


Finishing Touches on 37,000 Square Foot State-of-the-Art Studio; Facility to Serve as Hub of Local Sports Coverage




SAN FRANCISCO, CA -- Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, the home of Authentic Bay Area Sports, today unveiled details


surrounding the launch of Northern California's most comprehensive sports programming operation, including signature


sports news and analysis shows, the creation of a 100+ person newsroom featuring some of the most experienced on-air


personalities in sports, and a brand new state-of-the-art studio facility.




Comcast SportsNet Bay Area will debut its lineup of original sports news programming on Monday, April 6. Signature


shows will include SportsNet Central and Chronicle Live.




SportsNet Central will be the region's only live daily locally-focused sports news show, and will provide Northern


California sports fans with in-depth, comprehensive news coverage on hometown teams, breaking local and national


news, up-to-the-minute scores, the best local video highlights and daily insider reports on the Bay Area's teams.


Concentrating on key local stories and scores from across the Northern California region, along with exclusive


interviews with players and coaches, and unprecedented access to hometown teams, SportsNet Central will be the place


for local fans to turn seven nights a week with live 30-minute newscasts at 6:00 p.m., 10:30 p.m. and 12 midnight.




Also debuting on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area on April 6 will be the show Chronicle Live, produced in partnership with


the San Francisco Chronicle sports department. Chronicle Live, a new, hour-long daily sports talk show, features a


rotating panel of sports experts from the San Francisco Chronicle including reporters and columnists, and other


sports authorities from the region. Chronicle Live will analyze and debate hot sports topics each day from 5:00


p.m. to 6:00 p.m., and be hosted by veteran Bay Area sports announcer Greg Papa.




Comcast SportsNet's on-air team of experts is backed by a newly formed 100+ person news team of reporters, editors,


producers, talent bookers, researchers, and other professional positions. Since January 2008, Comcast SportsNet Bay


Area has hired more than 90 news, creative and production professionals, growing its staff of 30 employees in 2008


to over 120. Comcast SportsNet's on-air team is comprised of nine anchors/reporters:


SCOTT REISS Reiss joined Comcast SportsNet Bay Area in October 2008 and has anchored preview and wrap up analysis


for San Jose Sharks and Golden State Warriors telecasts, and other shows. His background includes eight years at


ESPN. Reiss graduated from Stanford University where he did play-by-play at the school's radio station for the


Cardinal baseball and men's basketball teams.




DAMON ANDREWS Andrews brings nearly 20 years experience to Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, and most recently worked in


Los Angeles as a television sports director and anchor. Before that, he was the national sports anchor for FSN Bay


Area, FSN Chicago and FSN Ohio. Andrews has been recognized with numerous industry awards for journalism.




MATT MORRISON Morrison helped launch the start-up news operation at Comcast SportsNet Northwest. His experience


includes national exposure with CNN/SI, FOX Sports, and CNBC. Morrison grew up in Tiburon, graduated from Redwood


High School in Larkspur, and was an All-MCAL (Marin County Athletic League) in football and baseball.




GREG PAPA Host of Comcast SportsNet Bay Area's Chronicle Live, Papa is a 22-year veteran of Bay Area sports


broadcasting and one of the most accomplished announcers in the sports television industry. He has been the


play-by-play voice for the San Francisco Giants, Oakland A's, Oakland Raiders and Golden State Warriors. His


national network assignments have included work with ABC, NBC, ESPN and Turner Sports.




MINDI BACH Bach has worked with Comcast SportsNet Bay Area (formerly FSN Bay Area and SportsChannel Pacific) since


1995 in various roles, most recently as host of A's Pregame Live and A's Postgame Live. She was a reporter on San


Francisco Giants telecasts during the 2005 MLB season and has also worked at several Bay Area television stations as


an anchor/reporter.




CHUCK FISHER Born and raised in San Francisco, Fisher was a sports anchor and reporter at various television


stations around the country, most recently in Dallas, TX. Fisher began attending Giants games at Candlestick Park


when he was just five years old. Fisher graduated from Sacred Heart Cathedral Preparatory in San Francisco,


attended City College of San Francisco, and graduated from Sonoma State.




DAVE BENZ Benz joins Comcast SportsNet Bay Area after working as a sports anchor/reporter in Washington, DC.


Before that, he worked at FSN Rocky Mountain and the MountainWest Sports Network - The Mtn. He hosted the


nationally televised AFL Weekly, Rockies All-Access, and many other shows. He also served as a play-by-play analyst


for the AFL's Colorado Crush and men's and women's college basketball.




JAYMEE SIRE Sire joined Comcast SportsNet Bay Area in January 2008 and has served as a reporter on Oakland A's,


Golden State Warriors and San Jose Sharks telecasts, and other shows. She was previously a sports reporter in San


Diego, CA, where she received several broadcasting accolades. At Washington State University, Sire received the


prestigious Judith Waller Award for Outstanding Senior Woman in Broadcasting in 2002.




KATE LONGWORTH Longworth joined Comcast SportsNet Bay Area in June 2008 and has served as a reporter on San Jose


Sharks and San Jose Earthquakes telecasts. She has hosted episodes of A Conversion With, Giants Classic Games, and


various specials. Longworth has also worked for Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic and MountainWest Sports Network -


The Mtn. She was the first female sports anchor/reporter in Palm Springs, CA.




Our lineup of entertaining, original and insightful programming will give fans the most in-depth, comprehensive


coverage on all Northern California sports on a daily basis, said Ted Griggs, Vice President and General Manager,


Comcast SportsNet Bay Area. For Bay Area sports fans, Comcast SportsNet will become the ultimate source for


complete local news coverage, breaking stories, highlights, scores, analysis and feature stories on their hometown


teams.




I am delighted to announce our team of sports news professionals and analysts, said Chris Olivere, News Director,


Comcast SportsNet Bay Area. This talented group will provide fans with the best local sports coverage in the


country, bar none. We are looking forward to April 6, when we introduce our programming and our people to Bay Area


sports fans and change the way sports are covered and debated,




SportsNet Central and Chronicle Live will originate from the network's brand new state-of-the art studio, newsroom


and HD production facilities occupying 37,000 square feet at 370 3rd Street (South of Market) in San Francisco.




Comcast Sports Group operates 10 sports networks that cover more than 2,400 live sporting events annually and


deliver comprehensive sports news and analysis to 40 million cable and satellite homes. Comcast Sports Group's


networks are: Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, Comcast SportsNet California, Comcast SportsNet Chicago, Comcast SportsNet


Mid-Atlantic, Comcast SportsNet New England, Comcast SportsNet Northwest, Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia, SNY, The


Mtn. - Mountain West Sports Network, and CSS. These networks provide live game coverage of 18 professional teams,


as well as college, minor league and other sports. For more information, see ComcastSportsNet.com.




# # #



*COMCAST SPORTSNET CALIFORNIA ANNOUNCES INAUGURAL OAKLAND ATHLETICS TELECAST SCHEDULE
*



147-Game Schedule on Comcast SportsNet California is Most Comprehensive Telecast Season in Team History


Schedule Includes 75 Games in HDTV and Expanded A's Pregame Live and A's Postgame Live Coverage




SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Comcast SportsNet California, the new exclusive cable television home of the Oakland Athletics,


today announced the most comprehensive Athletics television schedule in the team's history. Comcast SportsNet


California will exclusively present 147 Athletics games (145 regular season, 2 exhibition) for the 2009 Major League


Baseball season, an increase of 37 games from the Athletics' overall telecast schedule last year. Comcast SportsNet


California's coverage also includes 75 HDTV telecasts, a 75% increase from the previous season and the most HDTV


Athletics telecasts ever offered, as well as comprehensive A's Pregame Live and A's Postgame Live coverage. Today's


announcement was made by Larry Eldridge, Vice President and General Manager, Comcast SportsNet California.




Prior to most home and away games, A's Pregame Live will present keys to the game, exclusive pregame interviews,


feature stories on Athletic players and the latest team news. Immediately following the final out, A's Postgame


Live will feature expert analysis, highlights, clubhouse interviews and player reaction, and a preview of the next


game. The reporting for A's Pregame Live and A's Postgame Live will be based at the stadium and anchored from the


network's new state-of-the art studio, 24-hour newsroom and HD production facilities at 370 3rd Street (South of


Market) in San Francisco. On-air personnel for A's Pregame Live and A's Postgame Live will be announced at a later


date. Calling all the A's games will be the veteran announcing team of Glen Kuiper and Ray Fosse.




For approximately 24 hours following each game, Comcast SportsNet California's Athletics telecasts will be available


on Comcast Digital Cable's ON DEMAND Channel 1 at no additional cost. Select Athletics HDTV games will also be


available ON DEMAND Channel 1.




Prior to the start of the regular season, Comcast SportsNet California will present Cactus League action from


Phoenix Municipal Stadium, when the Athletics take on the San Francisco Giants on Saturday, March 14 at 1:00 p.m.


In addition, the telecast schedule features a contest from the annual Bay Bridge Series as the Athletics play on the


road against the Giants on Thursday, April 2 at 7:00 p.m.




The first of 145 regular season games will be seen on Monday, April 6 at 7:00 p.m. as the Athletics begin the 2009


season on the road against the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim. The Athletics take on the 2008 A.L. West Champion


Angels eighteen times on Comcast SportsNet California (April 6, 7, 8, 9; May 4, 5; July 16, 17, 18, 19; August 28,


29, 30; September 25, 26, 27; October 2, 4). The Athletics return to Oakland for their home opener on Friday, April


10 against the Seattle Mariners with coverage beginning at 6:30 p.m. with A's Pregame Live and the game telecast at


7:00 p.m.




Extensive Athletics coverage includes games against two-time World Series Champion Boston Red Sox (April 13, 14, 15;


July 6, 7, 8, 27, 28, 29, 30), the 26-time World Series Champion New York Yankees (April 20, 21, 22; July 24, 25,


26; August 17, 18, 19), the 2008 A.L. Champion Tampa Bay Rays (April 24, 26; May 18, 19, 20; July 10, 12) and the


2008 A.L. Central Champion Chicago White Sox (June 1, 2, 3; August 14, 16; September 8, 9).




Interleague action includes games against their cross-bay rivals, the San Francisco Giants (June 12, 13, 14, 22, 23,


24), the 2008 N.L. West Champion Los Angeles Dodgers (June 16, 17, 18), the Arizona Diamondbacks (May 22, 23, 24),


the San Diego Padres (June 19, 20, 21) and the Colorado Rockies (June 26, 27, 28).




We are delighted to be the new home of the Oakland Athletics, said Eldridge. For the first time A's fans have a


dedicated and exclusive destination where they can follow their favorite team, and fans will get now more games,


more insider coverage and more HD with this change. Our 2009 telecast schedule of a record 147 games includes 75 HD


telecasts, expanded live pregame and postgame shows, and some innovative programming twists' that will make Comcast


SportsNet California A's coverage unlike anything that has ever come before.




About Comcast SportsNet California


Comcast SportsNet California, the home of leading Northern California sports coverage, is the regional sports


network for Oakland Athletics baseball; Sacramento Kings and Monarchs basketball; San Jose Earthquakes soccer;


University of California, Berkeley basketball and football; West Coast Conference basketball; CIF high school


basketball and football; and other sports-related content, including The Gary Radnich Show, Raiders Report, Raiders


Press Conference Live, SportsRise and SportsNight.




Comcast Sports Group operates 10 sports networks that cover more than 2,400 live sporting events annually and


deliver comprehensive sports news and analysis to 40 million cable and satellite homes. Comcast Sports Group's


networks are: Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, Comcast SportsNet California, Comcast SportsNet Chicago, Comcast SportsNet


Mid-Atlantic, Comcast SportsNet New England, Comcast SportsNet Northwest, Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia, SNY, The


Mtn. - Mountain West Sports Network, and CSS. These networks provide live game coverage 18 professional teams, as


well as college, minor league and other sports. For more information, see ComcastSportsNet.com.




# # #



*COMCAST SPORTS NET BAY AREA ANNOUNCES


2009 SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS COVERAGE ENHANCEMENTS AND TELECAST SCHEDULE*


Schedule Features 137 Games - 134 Regular Season Telecasts and Three Exhibition Games


Network Expands Live Pregame and Postgame Coverage and Increases HDTV Coverage




SAN FRANCISCO, CA - Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, the home of Authentic Bay Area Sports, announced today its 2009


San Francisco Giants coverage plans, including additional live pre- and post-game coverage and more games in HD than


ever before. Comcast SportsNet Bay Area will offer viewers 137 Giants games (134 regular season, 3 exhibition), of


which 75 telecasts will be presented in HDTV. The announcement was made by Ted Griggs, Vice President and General


Manager, Comcast SportsNet Bay Area.




Comcast SportsNet Bay Area begins its coverage on Sunday, March 15 at 1:00 p.m. when the Giants host the Kansas City


Royals in Cactus League action from Scottsdale Stadium in Arizona. Additional spring training contests include


Thursday, March 26 at 7:30 p.m. against the Chicago Cubs and Sunday, April 5 at 1:00 p.m. versus the Los Angeles


Dodgers.




Comcast SportsNet Bay Area will present the Giants home opener at AT&T Park against the 2008 N.L. Wild Card Winner,


the Milwaukee Brewers on Tuesday, April 7. Extensive Giants coverage on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area against playoff


contenders include nine contests with the 2008 N.L. West Champion Los Angeles Dodgers (April 13, 16, 27, 29; May 10;


August 11, 12; September 13, 20), six games against the 2008 World Series Champion Philadelphia Phillies (July 30;


August 1, 2; September 1, 2, 3), five matchups with the 2008 N.L. Central Champion Chicago Cubs (May 4, 5; September


24, 25, 27) and six games versus N.L. East contenders the New York Mets (May 14, 15; August 14, 15, 16, 17).


Interleague action includes games against their cross-bay rivals, the Oakland Athletics (June 12, 14, 22, 24), the


2008 A.L. West Champion Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim (June 15, 16, 17), the Seattle Mariners (May 23, 24) and the


Texas Rangers (June 19, 21).




Comcast SportsNet Bay Area will present 75 Giants games in HDTV, a 25% increase from the previous season and the


most HDTV Giants telecasts the network has offered in a single season. For approximately 24 hours following each


game, Comcast SportsNet Bay Area's Giants telecasts will be available on Comcast Digital Cable's ON DEMAND Channel 1


at no additional cost. Select Giants HDTV games will also be available ON DEMAND Channel 1.




Prior to most home and away games, Giants Pregame Live will present a preview of the upcoming game, exclusive


pregame interviews, feature stories on Giants players and the latest team news. Immediately following the final


out, Giants Postgame Live will feature in-depth game analysis, highlights, clubhouse interviews and player reaction,


and a preview of the next game. All the reporting for Giants Pregame Live and Giants Postgame Live will be from the


stadium and anchored from the network's new state-of-the art studio, 24-hour newsroom and HD production facilities


at 370 3rd Street (South of Market) in San Francisco. On-air personnel for Giants Pregame Live and Giants Postgame


Live will be announced at a later date.




We're pleased to offer our viewers the most comprehensive coverage ever in the history of Giants baseball, said


Griggs. Comcast SportsNet Bay Area's coverage of the Giants continues to improve and gets stronger every season as


part of our commitment to give Giants fans inside, in-depth coverage. With a 2009 baseball telecast schedule of 137


Giants games, 75 HDTV telecasts, along with expanded Giants Pregame Live and Giants Postgame Live, Giants fans can


look forward to exciting baseball on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area all season long.




Comcast Sports Group operates 10 sports networks that cover more than 2,400 live sporting events annually and


deliver comprehensive sports news and analysis to 40 million cable and satellite homes. Comcast Sports Group's


networks are: Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, Comcast SportsNet California, Comcast SportsNet Chicago, Comcast SportsNet


Mid-Atlantic, Comcast SportsNet New England, Comcast SportsNet Northwest, Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia, SNY, The


Mtn. - Mountain West Sports Network, and CSS. These networks provide live game coverage 18 professional teams, as


well as college, minor league and other sports. For more information, see ComcastSportsNet.com.




# # #


And before you ask..... Yes there will be a new HD channel for the Oakland A's ........ *Look for it on channel 721*.










I can almost taste the hot dogs and beer now........


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15797974
> 
> 
> 
> And before you ask..... Yes there will be a new HD channel for the Oakland A's ........ *Look for it on channel 721*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can almost taste the hot dogs and beer now........
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



So, essentially, they've removed the A's from CSNBA, added them to the Sac station -CSNC- and are now going to give us the HD version of that station here in the bay area. Does that mean we'll see Kings games here?


It's understandable why DirecTV was complaining about the rate increases for CSNBA given there's now less content.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15798320
> 
> 
> So, essentially, they've removed the A's from CSNBA, added them to the Sac station -CSNC- and are now going to give us the HD version of that station here in the bay area. Does that mean we'll see Kings games here?
> 
> 
> It's understandable why DirecTV was complaining about the rate increases for CSNBA given there's now less content.



Let's see, the Kings... Don't they have a big ball and bounce it on the floor and run up and down the court..... Basketball.... ARGH !!!










You know I didn't ask about the Kings but it might not because of market restrictions. This is the Bay Area not the Sacramento area. I don't know who's area the Kings would be encroaching in on but then again since CSNCA is now showing the A's, which is not a Sac area team, they just might show the Kings also down here. We'll just have to see when this new HD station gets added, I'll ask then










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15798476
> 
> 
> Let's see, the Kings... Don't they have a big ball and bounce it on the floor and run up and down the court..... Basketball.... ARGH !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I didn't ask about the Kings but it might not because of market restrictions. This is the Bay Area not the Sacramento area. I don't know who's area the Kings would be encroaching in on but then again since CSNCA is now showing the A's, which is not a Sac area team, they just might just show the Kings also down here. We'll just have to see when this new station gets added, I'll ask then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm pretty sure Kings games will be blacked out here, but you never know until they make it official. In fact, I think all the pro games on that channel, other than the A's and Earthquakes, will be blacked out here.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15798550
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Kings games will be blacked out here, but you never know until they make it official. In fact, I think all the pro games on that channel, other than the A's and Earthquakes, will be blacked out here.



I really hate it when they black out games. It's one of the reasons I don't have the Sports Package, you never know what will get shown or what's going to be blacked out. I don't like paying for just some of the games, or those they deem should be shown in a particular area. Show them all, regardless of the area. I know this is a League thing and not a Comcast thing but it still irks me, I'm hoping when they finally add the MLB-HD channel here in the Bay Area it won't be put in the Sports Package like the NFL-HD was.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15798609
> 
> 
> I really hate it when they black out games. It's one of the reasons I don't have the Sports Package, you never know what will get shown or what's going to be blacked out. I don't like paying for just some of the games, or those they deem should be shown in a particular area. Show them all, regardless of the area. I know this is a League thing and not a Comcast thing but it still irks me, I'm hoping when they finally add the MLB-HD channel here in the Bay Area it won't be put in the Sports Package like the NFL-HD was.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



No, I highly doubt it will be in the Sports Package as Comcast is part owner of the channel, they'll want it as accessible as possible, more eyeballs, more money. That's one of the reasons why the NFL is having such resistance to getting their net on lower tiers that have more viewers, they own the whole network and didn't do a shared ownership thing like MLB did. Plus, there's the content issue, only 8-10 games out of some 260 played per year? Not very compelling.


----------



## walk

Interesting, I wonder if DirecTV will unlock CSN-California for the Bay Area then.


----------



## Dospac

Another local HD sports channel is good news, but that's just silly if they black out the other teams that play.. Maybe I'll get some more Cal games in HD now though.. hmmm.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15798550
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Kings games will be blacked out here



Pardon me for asking, but why? Isn't that like blacking out (non-A's/Giants) Braves games on TBS or Cubs games on WGN?


I can understand if they want to black out the CSN-California broadcast of a Kings-Warriors game, as it directly competes with a San Francisco-area broadcast, but why black out, say, a Kings-Celtics game, especially if it doesn't have any pro sports competition on CSNBA?


-- Don


----------



## kmitche

I have a setup using an HDHomerun with Mythtv and a new Samsung tv. When I do a channel scan on the Samsung I get far more channels than I do with the HDHomerun.


These extra channels seem to have appeared recently - the Samsung didn't pick them up when I did the first scan in early December. My thought is that Comcast has a new set of SD channels in preparation for the digital conversion.


Does anyone have any ideas about the HDHomerun's failure to pick up these channels? This box does have the original chip.


thanks


Kent


----------



## Tom Koegel

I've been threatening in this thread for months to dump Comcast here in Mill Valley for DirecTV. My hesitancy was largely based on aesthetic concerns about dish placement. (My wife was disinclined to have a big old obvious satellite dish hanging on the front eaves of our south-facing, newly remodeled house.) Notwithstanding those concerns, I finally pulled the trigger. I am now five days into it, and I am extremely happy about the switch. The only reasons I could imagine for keeping Comcast would be:


1. Need for high-speed internet or phone bundling.

2. Need for Comcast's admittedly more sophisticated InDemand service.

3. Aesthetic concerns about the dish.

4. Inability to get line of site to the satellites.


If those don't apply, it seems to me that EVERYTHING about DirecTV's service is equal to or (in most cases) vastly superior to Comcast.


1. HD Programming Comcast's claim to more HD is of course based on the volume of HD that they can spool to customers through OnDemand. But in terms of actual, live channels, DirecTV has far more programming. For many people, this just won't matter. Because we are talking about small niche areas--like MLB Network (which at present just runs the old Ken Burns' documentary and some studio programming with talking heads on the hot stove league), the secondary news channels (CNBC, ESPNEWS), secondary sports channels (Tennis HD, SpeedHD, etc.). Or alternatively, more species of the pay movie channels. (The initial 3 month freebie package gives you two HBO HD channels, four Showtime, and five Starz. After that, it looks like each pay subscription is about $15/mo or $35/mo if you kept all three.) There are also a few unfamiliar to Comcast subscriber HD channels, like Mark Cuban's HDNet channels.


The killer HD apps for my household are Tennis Channel and the upcoming MLB Season Ticket package. I've never been willing to pay $199/yr to see crappy SD broadcasts of the out-of-market teams. But with HD broadcasts available wherever they are actually transmitted, I'm going to give that a whirl this year. My wife is a big Tennis fan, and her only regret now is that we didn't have this in order to get more HD of the Australian Open.


2. HD PQ I really wanted to do an A/B comparison with Comcast, but it turned out not be feasible. The DirecTV DVRs require TWO coax connections. During the remodel we had dual lines pulled (actually part of a single thick cable containing phone, Cat5, and two coax--which I highly recommend to those remodeling). But the DirecTV DVRs need both coax feeds, so it wasn't practical to leave the Comcast box plugged in to do a side-by-side comparison.


My unscientific reaction is that the DirecTV HD PQ (on a 50" Fujitsu plasma) is a tiny bit softer than the better Comcast channels (e.g., the network locals). But it's certainly not enough to be certain of the fact, and it may well be my imagination. I have not noticed any of the artifacting that we all complained about when Comcast started moving to the three-packing program last year. I just got finished watching BSG off the DVR, and my impression was that the PQ was superior to Comcast. In fairness to Comcast, my perception is that their skill in achieving the compression necessary to three-packing has improved and that recent BSG episodes (for example) have been less problematic. I do perceive that on fast motion or quick pans, DirecTV's performance is better. Less digital blockiness. On balance, I'd give the slight edge to DirecTV. But YM (and your perception) MV.


3. SD PQ DirecTV boxes (the HR22 DVR and one HD receiver) are VASTLY superior to the Comcast Motorola box. Not much of a difference from my old cablecard TV. Big edge to DirecTV--at least if you are stuck with a Motorola box.


4. Native resolution mode: The DirecTV boxes all allow this, as well as a wide variety of modes about how to handle picture size. After wanting this for years, I find it a bit of a mixed blessing. For channel surfing, being in native resolution mode means my monitor needs to reset to capture the new resolution. This increases the normal channel surfing lag time quite a bit. Since I'm not that big a channel surfer--relying more on my universal remote to go to favorite channels--this is not a huge deal. And I believe I am getting marginally better HD performance out of this (since the Comcast boxes make you pick one resolution and convert for those channels not broadcasting at that resolution) because my Fujitsu monitor has a much better scaler than the Comcast Motorola boxes. This also may contribute to the better SD PQ noted above. Advantage DirecTV.


5. DVRsI went from one Motorola 6416 box to two DirecTV HR-22s. A huge improvement. I've never had a TV--still have a Replay box from way back when, never joined the Tivo faithful. So maybe the DirecTV box isn't in the caliber of a Tivo. But it seems every bit as good as the old ReplayTV in terms of interface--with quite a few modern improvements. And in comparison to the Comcast Motorola boxes, the darn thing just works. No evil lag time "stickiness". No shows that hiccup recording in the middle of the night because the Motorola box decides it needs to do something else. A very similar but much cleaner and more logical interface, with fewer features buried in sub-menus. Nice added features like a folder structure for recorded programs (so that, for example, your son's ten episodes of Mythbusters are grouped under one icon rather than filling your DVR recording listing page). Big big big improvement.


Oh, yeah. And you can set a recording instantly through the internet or your cell phone.


6. Interfacing with the Company and Their Product Another big upside to DirecTV. Their website is vastly superior to Comcast. It actually, amazingly, manages to have the correct current channel lineups and listings. The online chat guy who popped in to help me with the ordering actually knew what he was doing. The install took place within 72 hours of the order (probably would've been less, but I ordered on a Friday morning and had service on Monday at noon. Installer was timely and knowledgeable. Took about 3 hours, including dish installation and two DVRs and one STB. Followup calls from customer service to confirm that things had gone well. I hesitate to blame Comcast personnel, who have been (almost uniformly) polite and almost always showed a desire to help. But it seems like a much more ineffective bureaucracy, and the personnel are coping with a much more complex setup--where Mill Valley has a different channel frequency layout than Novato, and Mill Valley has less bandwidth than San Jose, or whatever. Real test will be when/if problems crop up with DirecTV. But given the lack of traffic on the Bay Area DirecTV thread, I'm suspecting this doesn't happen much.


7. OnDemand: This is an area where Comcast, as a networked technology, has a big advantage. To get OnDemand on DirecTV, you hook your DVR (have to have a DVR) up to your home network. When you order a program (whether pay or free), it then downloads over your home internet connection to the DVR hard disk. I haven't tried this--other than a few instructional videos--but it certainly will not be as fast as Comcast spooling a show out to you from the local head end. For me, this is not such a big deal. I'm not a big PPV consumer, and our family would mostly use inDemand for the very occasional video rental or to catch up with a missing network series episode. And it always annoyed me that Comcast does not provide HBO programming in HD in OnDemand. But one would have to acknowledge this is a Comcast advantage.


8. Esthetics A totally YMMV area. The installer was inclined to put the dish over our front porch area, where it would be very noticeable. We have a south-facing house, so this would be the front of the house. But he understood the issue and was able to mount it just behind the peak of the roof in a way that (because of the slope in front of our house) it is pretty much invisible from the front of the house. So this issue was resolved. Heck, I could probably get Comcast to come out and pull the cable drop off the pole and we we'd have a cleaner look to the front of the house.


9. Cost Another pretty big advantage for DirecTV. With Comcast, I was paying $135/mo for:


One SD cable box

One cable card

One Motorola DVR

HBO

Sports package (necessary for Tennis Channel)


With DirecTV, I upgraded my service a bit. But comparing apples to apples, and ignoring the first 12 month discount for the 24-month contract, I will get (after the 3 month freebie for HBO/Sho/Starz):


One HD cable box

One DVR

Another DVR

HBO

No sports package necessary since Tennis is included


For $72.99 (HD Plus DVR package) plus $15 for HBO plus 2 x $5 for the second and third receivers. Which if my math is right is $98.


Now one has to figure in the receiver cost, too. The first DVR was free. The second DVR was $199 and the third box (the HD receiver) was $99. Total cost about $300. But given the roughly $35 monthly diffference between the two services, I'll recoup that difference in less than nine months.


Except, of course, that for the first year the HD Plus DVR package is in fact $23/mo cheaper ($49.99 discounted rate vs. $72.99 non-discounted). So the monthly difference is really more like $58/mo for the first year. So I'll recoup the difference is less than 6 months. And be much much happier about the product I am getting.


Now, what I haven't mentioned to my wife is that I am likely to fritter away a fair bit of the savings. There is the aforementioned $199 annual for the MLB package, which I wouldn't buy on Comcast. For an extra $5/mo you can get all the regional sports networks. I'm not sure what good this does me, as I expect that they are blacked out for baseball in order to make sure people pay the $199 for the MLB package. And I'm not likely to spend a lot of time watching the Celtics or Lakers or Penguins (even if they are in glorious HD). But I'll probably keep that just to have it. Similarly, they hava a $5/mo HD Extra Package, which I can't quite figure out why I need:



> Quote:
> HDNet Movies: Movies of all genres, including movies never before released in HD.
> 
> MGM HD: Round-the-clock MGM movies from a library of 4,000+ titles.
> 
> MHD (Music High Definition): High-definition music television from MTV.
> 
> Smithsonian HD: History, science, culture--all in stunning high def.
> 
> Universal HD: Films, series, sports and more from the NBC Universal library.



But which I have ordered anyways. Probably most insidious will be the desire to continue Showtime and Starz just because they have so darn many HD channels. I'll probably be able to resist that urge. Probably.


But for me, and my particular needs, I'm getting vastly superior service for less money. I would think that for most people who aren't getting a really great leveraged cost for telephone and internet--and is the Comcast cost and service really THAT good?--they would be FAR better off making the switch.


I'll keep this thread as one of my favorites and no doubt monitor it regularly out of curiousity to see how things are going in the Bay Area Comcast world. And I'll be happy to chime in with any questions anybody here has.


P.S. to Keenan. Thank you very much for holding my (virtual) hand as I worried through this switchover. Your advice to make the change was 100% right!


P.P.S. I gather that the rumors are that DirecTV is planning to enable whole-house sharing of DVR content through the ethernet connections on their devices. If that happens, then one probably doesn't need to have two DVRs they way that I do.


----------



## walk

I agree with everything above







Though I don't know why they didn't install a "SWM" switch for you - that lets you use just 1 coax run for the dual-tuner DVRs.


Also my HR22 does seem to get very slow sometimes, I'm not sure if it's a firmware thing or what, but complaints are common. It can take 10 seconds or more sometimes to respond to remote commands, menu stuff, channel changing etc. The good news here is that at LEAST it doesn't queue up remote commands, it just ignores any inputs while it's "busy", which I find vastly superior to the Comcast box's way of suddenly doing 50 things at once... but I do wish they could fix the latency. The non-DVR box upstairs (H20) is much much faster, like instant by comparison.


I'm not a tennis fan but the "Mix" thing they were doing during Oz Open was pretty neat, all in HD. You tune to a channel and it shows you 6 channels (maybe 8, in HD actually) at once, you move the cursor around and it switches the audio to that channel - press the button and it tunes to that channel. They have sports and news mix channels all the time, but they are in SD. I believe the NFL package is HD during the season though (like Oz Open was).


As far as picture quality, I find it much better. During movement, pans/etc.. it seems a bit "soft" but I prefer that to macroblocking on Comcast. I was able to A/B compare D* with Comcast, using the QAM tuner in the TV, I looked at Fox, ABC and CBS (football) and honestly didn't notice a bit of difference, and those channels are the few remaining non-compressed ones on Comcast so that's where I'd expect to see any difference.


As far as VOD - I won't miss it. It (Comcast) was totally unreliable for me anyway, I could never get a HD stream during prime-time, and even other times. If you have fast internet you can download VOD from DirecTV, though you do have to wait for it to download, or at least I did with HD programs, so the "demand" part of it is a bit dodgy.. SD programs I can start watching almost right away, but with HD programs I'm better off letting it download completely, or at least 80-90%, otherwise it eventually catches up and pauses.


----------



## Tom Koegel

walk,


I noticed you have a PS3. Have you noticed that the HR22 (two of them, in my case) when networked shows up as a media server in the PS3. I'm not quite sure what good this is . . . videos won't play . . . but it's pretty cool.


Tom


----------



## walk

Yes, that would be nice if it worked, though I suspect it never will, since if it did (if it was a standard DLNA media server) you could then copy videos off of the HR22, and they don't want us doing that. Case in point, you have to use their custom software on the pc (DirecTV2PC) which doesn't allow copying, only viewing. It shows up as a media device in Windows 7 beta too, but you can't do anything with it.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitche* /forum/post/15821685
> 
> 
> I have a setup using an HDHomerun with Mythtv and a new Samsung tv. When I do a channel scan on the Samsung I get far more channels than I do with the HDHomerun.
> 
> 
> These extra channels seem to have appeared recently - the Samsung didn't pick them up when I did the first scan in early December. My thought is that Comcast has a new set of SD channels in preparation for the digital conversion.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about the HDHomerun's failure to pick up these channels? This box does have the original chip.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Kent



I haven't upgraded firmware or software in a while for the HDHomeRun but did download the latest last week and will probably build and install it (on Linux). HDHomeRun under the version I'm running doesn't pick up any PSIP stuff on some of the new SD channels. Are you saying you get those IDs with your Samsung? Definitely HDHomeRun finds the digital Extended Basic channels but you have to tune them in to find out what they are. I didn't like MythTV with its funky interface so unistalled it and used some simple bash shell scripts instead. The software I downloaded to build has an GUI interface for HDHomeRun probably like the Windows version. I also have the original hardware.


----------



## Tom Koegel

walk, moving my SWM switch and DirecTV2PC questions over to the SF DBS thread HERE:


----------



## kmitche

Brian,


The Samsung only picks up the PSIP info for off air channels (KPIX-HD, for instance). The HDHomerun box and the Samsung capture the same information for those channels.


I am confused as to why the two devices would produce different results. The Samsung gets an SD version of Comedy Central, for instance, on channel 94-5.


----------



## sfhub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitche* /forum/post/15824028
> 
> 
> Brian,
> 
> 
> The Samsung only picks up the PSIP info for off air channels (KPIX-HD, for instance). The HDHomerun box and the Samsung capture the same information for those channels.
> 
> 
> I am confused as to why the two devices would produce different results. The Samsung gets an SD version of Comedy Central, for instance, on channel 94-5.



I think it is more accurate to say Samsung only picks up PSIP info for those channels that have them. Only the cable channels that were originally OTA channels potentially have PSIP info for our area (though there is nothing stopping the other channels from having PSIP info other than Comcast choosing not to use equipment to populate the data)


Sometimes people are fooled into thinking one tuner is getting a channel another tuner is not because the tuners count subchannels differently (94.5 on Samsung might be 94.1 on Sharp). Other times some tuners will filter out a channel because some meta-data had malformed or unexpected data. I'm kind of surprised HDHomeRun isn't seeing a channel though. Usually it is the other way around where the TV doesn't see as much as HDHomeRun.


----------



## kmitche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfhub* /forum/post/15824438
> 
> 
> I think it is more accurate to say Samsung only picks up PSIP info for those channels that have them. Only the cable channels that were originally OTA channels potentially have PSIP info for our area (though there is nothing stopping the other channels from having PSIP info other than Comcast choosing not to use equipment to populate the data)
> 
> 
> Sometimes people are fooled into thinking one tuner is getting a channel another tuner is not because the tuners count subchannels differently (94.5 on Samsung might be 94.1 on Sharp). Other times some tuners will filter out a channel because some meta-data had malformed or unexpected data. I'm kind of surprised HDHomeRun isn't seeing a channel though. Usually it is the other way around where the TV doesn't see as much as HDHomeRun.



It appears that I am having a problem with the HDHomerun channel scans in Mythtv. I did some more checking on another setup and found all of the channels that are showing on the Samsung available on the HDHomerun using Silicon Dust's tool and VLC.


The earlier discussions (and a Comcast mailer) regarding the move to more channels being available piqued my curiosity.


----------



## kirby34

Anyone else in Santa Clara (or anywhere else) hear something about a delay in the digital upgrade? My mom tried to order the STB's via phone after receiving her letter on Friday and the CSR told her that A) they didn't have any boxes and B) Comcast was delaying the upgrade in Santa Clara. My brother, who also lives in SC, tried ordering them online last week and the site wouldn't let him. On the other hand, my mom spoke to one of her friends (also a SC resident) yesterday and that person *was* able to order the boxes via phone. Weird.


Edit: BTW, I meant the Comcast-specific digital switch, not the federal DTV transition which I already know has been pushed back.


----------



## wintertime

I haven't heard anything about a delay, but my neighborhood is apparently served by the Santa Clara headend, because we got a notification letter a couple of weeks ago saying that we'd be switched on March 9th. I'm a "bulk tenant" subscriber and have been waiting for Comcast to work out the details of how they're going to handle that situation. I was going to check back with them this week. Please post if you find out more, one way or another.



Patty


----------



## spear

I am in Santa Clara and I received the two free DTAs last week (I already had a DCH-3200 box). I had to order them over the phone because the website wasn't working. I also had to call twice to activate them. I haven't used them much but they seem fine except some of the "new" channels aren't available on the DTAs yet (like G4).


----------



## Dragunov1

In Sunnyvale:


Internet went out for about 2 hours and came back with QAM64 modulation for the upstream







No new speeds yet though, only the powerboost is higher. Lets hope for new things soon.


----------



## Dragunov1

Double post, sorry.


----------



## walk

Upstream is always QAM64.


My internet has been going out for no reason a lot lately, at home and at work, where we just had brand-new service installed a couple months ago. I mean, the whole thing is brand new, they just built some condos across the street and installed service there, we couldn't even get cable before that. They ran a brand-new drop from there, we have all brand-new modems and such, but it drops out at least once per day during business hours. We'll probably end up cancelling it and going back to DSL.


----------



## millerwill

Has the 'green line' problem associated with Comcast's dvr's been solved with the latest boxes?


----------



## Tiux

In Petaluma:


We lost KRON 4 in HD on Comcast, it used to be channel 4-2 but it is gone since Friday afternoon. Anybody has any idea why?

Thanks


----------



## robeest

I am in san jose and still get 4-2 Kron. But what I lost in my clear qam is espn, csn bay area and tnt. I had it yesterday to watch the all star game, but today nothing..does anyone know if they changed these clear qam channels?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robeest* /forum/post/15835687
> 
> 
> But what I lost in my clear qam is espn, csn bay area and tnt. I had it yesterday to watch the all star game, but today nothing..does anyone know if they changed these clear qam channels?



These channels are supposed to be encrypted.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15836597
> 
> 
> These channels are supposed to be encrypted.



He may be referring to the Expanded Basic SD versions? All the Expanded Basic lineup is unencrypted QAM for the time being up here.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spear* /forum/post/15832384
> 
> 
> I am in Santa Clara and I received the two free DTAs last week (I already had a DCH-3200 box). I had to order them over the phone because the website wasn't working. I also had to call twice to activate them. I haven't used them much but they seem fine except some of the "new" channels aren't available on the DTAs yet (like G4).



I just ordered two DTAs over the phone, and was told they are being processed and will arrive within two weeks. The CSR said the conversion date for San Jose is March 16th.


----------



## robeest

Hi Keenan,

Are you using a qam tuner to receive the digital sd channels from comcast cable? If so, could you please check if you are receiving espn? and what channel it is on? I am wondering if Comcast is moving these to different channels. Thanks.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15834714
> 
> 
> Upstream is always QAM64.



Used to be QAM16 up until last night here. 94086


----------



## nottrue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/15837723
> 
> 
> Used to be QAM16 up until last night here. 94086



same here in 94086! uploadspeed still the same....

------


ESPN + ESPN2 is on 84-8 / 84-9


----------



## maddog510

Does anyone know if Fairfield will get NBC 11? We get the other bay area news channels out here except for NBC 11 & channel 11 has been vacant for us for the last 2 years. It used to be the TV Guide channel for us but they took it away.


----------



## MKANET

Thats odd. I didn't know a neighboring city doesnt have NBC 11. Vallejo has NBC 11. I guess Fairfield uses the NBC channel from Sacramento?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/15838612
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Fairfield will get NBC 11? We get the other bay area news channels out here except for NBC 11 & channel 11 has been vacant for us for the last 2 years. It used to be the TV Guide channel for us but they took it away.


----------



## robeest

False alarm..I lost the channels due to a Windows 7 update. I did a system restore and all is well.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15838873
> 
> 
> Thats odd. I didn't know a neighboring city doesnt have NBC 11. Vallejo has NBC 11. I guess Fairfield uses the NBC channel from Sacramento?



But we get the bay area FOX, CBS, & ABC. KRON used to be NBC & back in 2001 before KNTV took over as the bay area's NBC we had the Bay Area NBC via KRON. So I'm not sure why we dont get KNTV.


----------



## Tiux

After chatting with a representative from Comcast all the info I got was that the problem might be the station, meaning KRON 4 was not transmitting. But a couple of hours later the signal was back... uhmmmm


The funny thing is that NBC HD (11-1) is gone, I guess these Comcast guys are playing with the signals these days... we'll see what happens on Feb 18th.


Anyway, all this made me look for more info online and I found www . choisser . com / channels.html with good info for the Bay Area.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/15840278
> 
> 
> But we get the bay area FOX, CBS, & ABC. KRON used to be NBC & back in 2001 before KNTV took over as the bay area's NBC we had the Bay Area NBC via KRON. So I'm not sure why we dont get KNTV.



NBC no longer has an outlet in SF - since they canceled w. KRON. I assume SF is within the local "must carry" area for Fairfield.

KNTV is in San Jose - which is 40 miles further away. That is probably too far to be considered in your local area.


We are in Bkly and couldn't get S.J. signals OTA. When this happened, HD was just coming in and Comcast was slow in providing much HD. So, to get a lot of HD and get NBC - got both by getting a Canadian Sat. system. (The U.S. sat. systems weren't providing HD then either.)


...mike


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/15842398
> 
> 
> NBC no longer has an outlet in SF - since they canceled w. KRON. I assume SF is within the local "must carry" area for Fairfield.
> 
> KNTV is in San Jose - which is 40 miles further away. That is probably too far to be considered in your local area.



Do the must-carry rules go by city of license or signal strength? KNTV's COL is San Jose, which is in the SF DMA, but could be outside the area required to be carried in Fairfield. But I remember KTEH having a battle with Comcast in Napa some years ago, when Comcast refused to carry them even after their engineers proved a certain signal strength in Napa. So maybe KNTV doesn't have the necessary signal strength in Fairfield?



Patty


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/15843761
> 
> 
> Do the must-carry rules go by city of license or signal strength?



The FCC must-carry rules are determined by Nielsen DMA (designated market area), not COL or signal strength. If a cable system is within a qualifying station's DMA, that system has to find a way to stick the station on its lineup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/15840278
> 
> 
> But we get the bay area FOX, CBS, & ABC. KRON used to be NBC & back in 2001 before KNTV took over as the bay area's NBC we had the Bay Area NBC via KRON. So I'm not sure why we dont get KNTV.



Fairfield and Vacaville are _technically_ in the Sacramento-Stockton-Modesto DMA (the dividing line between the two DMAs is somewhere between Fairfield and Vallejo/Benicia), which means that Comcast is only really required to put the Sacramento local affiliates on those cable systems under the FCC's must carry regulations. Comcast carries the San Francisco stations (KTVU, KRON, KPIX, KGO, KOFY and KICU) on these two systems under what's called "significantly viewed," an FCC provision allowing cable operators to carry out-of-market local channels if enough people in the area are viewing them via antenna. KNTV was never considered "significantly viewed" in these parts, so Comcast (then AT&T Broadband) never felt compelled to carry it even after the Bay Area NBC affiliation moved to KNTV from KRON.


Once KNTV moved the transmitter to Mt. San Bruno from Loma Prieta Peak, their OTA signal dramatically improved in Solano County and you can probably get a decent signal with an outdoor antenna pointed in the general direction of Sutro/San Bruno. I remember getting a snowy analog picture using indoor rabbit ears in Vacaville, so I'm fairly sure you'd get a lock on KNTV-DT in Fairfield. So if you have your heart set on getting KNTV, throw up an antenna. Plus you'd probably get the other Bay Area affiliates, which are infinitely better than the ones from Sacramento anyway.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got an ad in the mail for U-Verse yesterday so it has been launched in the area. I know they laid cables last fall but not on my block but one over. Looks like they are really out after Comcast offering up to 18 Mbps for Internet and some very competitive basic packages which include things like HDNet.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirby34* /forum/post/15831100
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Santa Clara (or anywhere else) hear something about a delay in the digital upgrade? My mom tried to order the STB's via phone after receiving her letter on Friday and the CSR told her that A) they didn't have any boxes and B) Comcast was delaying the upgrade in Santa Clara. My brother, who also lives in SC, tried ordering them online last week and the site wouldn't let him. On the other hand, my mom spoke to one of her friends (also a SC resident) yesterday and that person *was* able to order the boxes via phone. Weird.
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW, I meant the Comcast-specific digital switch, not the federal DTV transition which I already know has been pushed back.



Yes, I know I'm replying to myself, but in the news of the weird (or maybe this is typical for Comcast), less than a week after my mom unsuccessfully tried to order the free boxes from Comcast via the phone, she gets a message on her answering machine from Comcast reminding her to make sure she orders the boxes. When she calls this time, she is able to order the boxes and the CSR knows nothing about a delay in the upgrade that was mentioned in her previous call. My brother was also able to order his boxes earlier today.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/15850056
> 
> 
> The FCC must-carry rules are determined by Nielsen DMA (designated market area), not COL or signal strength. If a cable system is within a qualifying station's DMA, that system has to find a way to stick the station on its lineup.



You know, I started to ask that exact question, but then I realized that it couldn't based on the DMA, because there are several stations in the San Francisco DMA that aren't carried on Comcast in the Bay Area. For example, here in the South Bay, we don't even get the Santa Rosa stations, much less the one in Fort Bragg. Yet all of those are in the same DMA as we are.


So if it _is_ based on the DMA, how come we don't get those stations?




Patty


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/15857516
> 
> 
> You know, I started to ask that exact question, but then I realized that it couldn't based on the DMA, because there are several stations in the San Francisco DMA that aren't carried on Comcast in the Bay Area. For example, here in the South Bay, we don't even get the Santa Rosa stations, much less the one in Fort Bragg. Yet all of those are in the same DMA as we are.
> 
> 
> So if it _is_ based on the DMA, how come we don't get those stations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Patty, KFTY is an all digital channel on cable. It is located on channel 199 on Comcast.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15854007
> 
> 
> I got an ad in the mail for U-Verse yesterday so it has been launched in the area. I know they laid cables last fall but not on my block but one over. Looks like they are really out after Comcast offering up to 18 Mbps for Internet and some very competitive basic packages which include things like HDNet.



When Docsis 3 launches I think all 4mb customers speed triples. I still predict the demise of Uverse TV, and AT$T ends up using it for 'net & phone.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15857996
> 
> 
> When Docsis 3 launches I think all 4mb customers speed triples. I still predict the demise of Uverse TV, and AT$T ends up using it for 'net & phone.



"4mb customers"? Comcast has a 4mb tier?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15858230
> 
> 
> "4mb customers"? Comcast has a 4mb tier?



I forget - that was so long ago. There is a 4 and a 6 depending on what else you have, like Internet with no TV is 4, right?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15858615
> 
> 
> I forget - that was so long ago. There is a 4 and a 6 depending on what else you have, like Internet with no TV is 4, right?



I think you're right, never noticed the 4 before, it's available to those without TV service.


I'd like to see the $42.95 12/2 tier offered here soon. Apparently it's available in DOCSIS 3.0 markets


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15857996
> 
> 
> I still predict the demise of Uverse TV, and AT$T ends up using it for 'net & phone.



Based on lower prices, better SD quality, superior forward error correction, superior video codecs, and no limit to system content delivery other than licensing? Yeah, that makes sense--they've no chance at all. Sounds like the proclamations of DSS doom, while DirecTV posts its best quarter ever and Charter Cable is on the rocks. Even with pair bonding, cable broadcast transmissions are a wasteful, primitive technology. Coupled with a company with even _worse_ customer service than AT&T (amazing feat, that), cable looks _really great_.


AT&T is admittedly hamstrung by infrastructure, using decades-old copper wire pairs never designed to handle broadband, but cable is careful to make the slowest improvements possible. You also get the genius marketing decisions to overinflate the HD offerings (Comcast has the _fewest_ HD channels of any of the major providers), knock satellite picture quality (which is leaps and bounds better and more reliable than Comcast's in California), and lead the charge in the _massive_ bill inflation over the past decade.


DOCSIS 3.0 provides a lot of potential, but Comcast has never really delivered on potential before. Why would they start now?


----------



## Mikef5

How about a reality check here and before you say anything, Yes, I'm a cable advocate and I've had cable since the days of TCI and later when AT&T had this cable system ....



> Quote:
> Based on lower prices, better SD quality, superior forward error correction, superior video codecs, and no limit to system content delivery other than licensing? Yeah, that makes sense--they've no chance at all. Sounds like the proclamations of DSS doom, while DirecTV posts its best quarter ever and Charter Cable is on the rocks. Even with pair bonding, cable broadcast transmissions are a wasteful, primitive technology. Coupled with a company with even worse customer service than AT&T (amazing feat, that), cable looks really great.



I can say the same thing about cable or Directv or Dish. Lower prices ??? They all jack up their prices, Directv just did and AT&T will be following shortly and so will Comcast or any other provider. The difference in their offerings is hard to quantify because they don't offer like packages between providers so you can't compare apples to apples. Do they do this so you can't compare them realistically and to confuse you when you try ???










Better SD picture quality... This varies between areas, I can tell you for a fact that in my area ( Milpitas ) that the quality of the SD pictures is better than what I saw on AT&T but I'm sure there are other areas where this would be just the opposite. So to say that over all AT&T has better SD picture quality is subjective to what you have seen and not indicative of the whole AT&T system or any other provider.


Superior video codecs ?? and these codecs are what ??? I don't work for any provider and I'm not a systems tech so I have no knowledge on which codecs are superior to each other and which ones they use. I only can judge on what I can see with my eyes and I find nothing wrong with what is being used on cable right now. Can they improve it, yes. Will they improve it, they'd better and I see no reasonable reason why they wouldn't.


Oh, Doom and Gloom. I've heard the same said of Comcast, Dish, Directv and even AT&T. One's market share goes up so it means the rest are going down the tubes.... Market rubbish and spin doctrine. They've all been around since the early days and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


Customer service.... not going to touch that one.... I've only seen one company that I have personally dealt with that has a decent customer service and that's Sonic Net but I'll be leaving even them soon ( I'll explain why in a later post but people that know me will know why







).



> Quote:
> AT&T is admittedly hamstrung by infrastructure, using decades-old copper wire pairs never designed to handle broadband, but cable is careful to make the slowest improvements possible. You also get the genius marketing decisions to overinflate the HD offerings (Comcast has the fewest HD channels of any of the major providers), knock satellite picture quality (which is leaps and bounds better and more reliable than Comcast's in California), and lead the charge in the massive bill inflation over the past decade.



Wait, AT&T hamstung by infrastructure etc. ...... Didn't you just say they were superior and used superior video codec's ???


Copper wire was never meant to handle broadband?? Yes, and cable was designed to handle Tv video only and not broadband either so they both are doing things that it wasn't initially designed to do. You decide on which one is doing it right or not. I can see possibilities for both providers but that's dependent on who is willing to invest the bucks into their system to make those possibilities a reality. I can tell you Comcast has invested a lot of bucks just getting the Bay Area upgraded to a level that they can finally start looking into doing other things to the system without having to just do upgrades of the existing systems and equipment and this area was a mess from the git-go. My only ***** is that it takes IMHO way to long for them to decide to do anything but being slow and steady isn't necessarily a bad thing, just a pain to have to wait but I'd rather that it was done right than rushed out in a screwed up matter or before it's ready for prime time.


Lead the charge in the massive bill inflation ????? Leaps and bounds better and more reliable than Comcast is in California ??? You have a propensity to exaggerate your views. They ALL have jacked up their prices and for the most part they ALL are in the same ball park as the rest of the market is. No one likes to have to pay a lot of money for anything but it's just a fact of the times and the market. No company, not even AT&T or Comcast, wants to lead the charge to charge more money from their customers, if they did they'd soon be out of business.



> Quote:
> DOCSIS 3.0 provides a lot of potential, but Comcast has never really delivered on potential before. Why would they start now?



( Biting my tongue.......







) Wait a while and ask me about this again...... and the reason they would start now is because the system is nearly upgraded enough to do this like I said above.


Don't get me wrong, Comcast is far from being perfect and I've never said that they were and I'd be the first to let them know when they are doing something that IMHO is wrong ( just ask Mr. J.







) but all providers want your money and they will do or say anything that will get you to part with your money to them. Don't believe the spin ads ( for any of them ), and do your own research. Go to the other forums for AT&T, Dish, and Directv and see what their customers are saying about them. You'll find that they all have problems and good and bad things about them, just sift through the BS and deal with the facts. In the end, it's your money, get what's best for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticus008* /forum/post/15859570
> 
> 
> Based on lower prices, better SD quality, superior forward error correction, superior video codecs, and no limit to system content delivery other than licensing? Yeah, that makes sense--they've no chance at all. Sounds like the proclamations of DSS doom, while DirecTV posts its best quarter ever and Charter Cable is on the rocks. Even with pair bonding, cable broadcast transmissions are a wasteful, primitive technology. Coupled with a company with even _worse_ customer service than AT&T (amazing feat, that), cable looks _really great_.
> 
> 
> AT&T is admittedly hamstrung by infrastructure, using decades-old copper wire pairs never designed to handle broadband, but cable is careful to make the slowest improvements possible. You also get the genius marketing decisions to overinflate the HD offerings (Comcast has the _fewest_ HD channels of any of the major providers), knock satellite picture quality (which is leaps and bounds better and more reliable than Comcast's in California), and lead the charge in the _massive_ bill inflation over the past decade.
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 provides a lot of potential, but Comcast has never really delivered on potential before. Why would they start now?



Are you an AT&T employee?  Comcast has it's issues, but please, AT&T U-verse is competitive? You are wrong about Comcast having the fewest number of HD offerings, I think AT&T does, certainly if you could the fact that there only a max of two HD streams allowed into you home at once. AT&T's VDSL system also is in a world of hurt - the french made VDSL muxes were crap, so much so that AT&T even dumped them as a vendor and is now using Adtran.


And while the MSFT software that powers u-verse has gotten better, it still has reliability bugs. Better codecs? Please, it's not the issue of which codec you use, but the quality of the encode and decode that matter. You can make an H.264 stream look really bad compared to an MPEG2 stream by starving it of bits. Which AT&T kinds of needs to do because the VDSL loop delivers so little capacity comapred to an HFC network.


AT&T took the cheap way out here and tried to avoid doing what everyone knows needs to happen to compete with cable - FTTH. At least VZ is making a real attempt at competing. U-verse will never be able to compare, and it is so proprietary. Just try feeding a TV without one of the IP STB's they provide. And no, the IP video stream is completely inaccessable to PC's and other network devices. Completely proprietary.


No, Comcast definitely has it's issues, but don't think AT&T is the innovator here.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticus008* /forum/post/15859570
> 
> 
> Based on lower prices, better SD quality .....



I pay Comcast less than $20/month and sometimes record 4 HD channels at the same time. AT&T offers neither. I don't watch anything from SD channels.


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15862444
> 
> 
> I can say the same thing about cable or Directv or Dish. Lower prices ???



Yes, lower prices. Alternative services have always been priced below cable TV. Price increases are inevitable, but the level of inflation at cable companies is currently the subject of numerous FCC complaints. Cable bills have more than doubled in the past ten years; satellite services have increased by much smaller margins.


> Quote:
> Better SD picture quality... This varies between areas, I can tell you for a fact that in my area ( Milpitas ) that the quality of the SD pictures is better than what I saw on AT&T



A mathematical impossibility, sorry. Comcast SD bitrates are 1.5-2Mbps MPEG2--an inferior codec requiring substantially higher bitrates to maintain accuracy. DirecTV and U-verse, both on MPEG4 (same quality at roughly half the size), both offer 3Mbps SD channels.


> Quote:
> So to say that over all AT&T has better SD picture quality is subjective to what you have seen and not indicative of the whole AT&T system



Again, a technical impossibility. AT&T is delivered over an IP network. The content is national, and picture quality is the same all over, unlike the cable broadcast/headend system which does result in strong quality variation. Signal integrity is an issue, but that affects artifacting, macroblocking, and other _signal_ problems, not the quality of the _image data_ received.


> Quote:
> Superior video codecs ?? and these codecs are what ???



MPEG4.


> Quote:
> Oh, Doom and Gloom. I've heard the same said of Comcast, Dish, Directv and even AT&T. One's market share goes up so it means the rest are going down the tubes...



My point exactly!


> Quote:
> Wait, AT&T hamstung by infrastructure etc. ...... Didn't you just say they were superior and used superior video codec's ???



The infrastructure in that case referring to the physical plant, not the central equipment, which was already discussed.


> Quote:
> Copper wire was never meant to handle broadband?? Yes, and cable was designed to handle Tv video only and not broadband either so they both are doing things that it wasn't initially designed to do.



No, coaxial cable was always designed for a specific data bandwidth, hugely in excess of what the POTS system can provide. Copper pairs are absolutely at their limits. Coax is still a question of efficiency. You can run gigabit ethernet over coax--not physically possible with POTS. Just like fiber has a massive capacity benefit on coax, coax has on POTS.


For that reason alone, cable speeds should be at least an order of magnitude better than DSL at the same price--but they're not.


> Quote:
> You have a propensity to exaggerate your views.



Tell it to Consumer Reports and JD Power. Your propensity for streams of question marks and an obvious lack of technological foundation speaks more to the issue than anything I've said.



> Quote:
> Don't believe the spin ads ( for any of them ), and do your own research. Go to the other forums for AT&T, Dish, and Directv and see what their customers are saying about them. You'll find that they all have problems and good and bad things about them, just sift through the BS and deal with the facts.



That's the entire point--this "predicted demise" of non-cable systems reeks of fanboyism, and these responses just reinforce that view.


I didn't take a position to advocate either satellite or IPTV (Fios/U-verse) service--I simply rejected the claim that cable is so rah-rah superior that it doesn't have a thing or eighteen to learn from its competitors.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15862924
> 
> 
> Are you an AT&T employee?



No. Clearly based on the inclusion of AT&T and DirecTV in my post (and by implication Verizon and Dish), not to mention my statement about AT&T's terrible customer service, that is not the case.


> Quote:
> You are wrong about Comcast having the fewest number of HD offerings, I think AT&T does, certainly if you could the fact that there only a max of two HD streams allowed into you home at once.



That doesn't have anything to do with content offerings. Just look at the channel lists. Comcast has the fewest number of HD channels--_everyone_ else has more. Comcast just recently added such basics as SciFi and Food Network, for crying out loud. They rely on the number of titles available on demand, which is a pretty strange metric when you're talking about television service. If they want to claim being the biggest HD rental service, fine, but they are intentionally misleading customers into thinking that they're getting more HD channels than everyone else, when in fact that is simply not true.


> Quote:
> AT&T's VDSL system also is in a world of hurt - the french made VDSL muxes were crap, so much so that AT&T even dumped them as a vendor and is now using Adtran.



The VDSL system is in a world of hurt? Get real. Every vendor has its share of supplier issues--it doesn't affect the


> Quote:
> And while the MSFT software that powers u-verse has gotten better, it still has reliability bugs.



Coming from the land of the freezing, 80s-vintage UI, and super slow land of the DCT, I think just about anyone would take an HDMI bug.


> Quote:
> Better codecs? Please, it's not the issue of which codec you use, but the quality of the encode and decode that matter.



The codec directly determines the quality.


> Quote:
> You can make an H.264 stream look really bad compared to an MPEG2 stream by starving it of bits.



That's bitrate, not codec choice. MPEG2 streams are starved of bits--just look at the obvious and significant decline in Comcast picture quality when they switched to triple-packing last year. It's horrible, because bitrate reduction is a much more significant issue with MPEG2 than MPEG4/H.264.


> Quote:
> AT&T took the cheap way out here and tried to avoid doing what everyone knows needs to happen to compete with cable - FTTH. At least VZ is making a real attempt at competing.



AT&T took the accessible route, with the minimum interruption of services, and can bring the service to areas faster, more inexpensively, and where laying fiber isn't an option. They're choosing different paths. Once the service is widely available, individual communities can make the upgrades and provide the fiber, which enhances _capacity_. Verizon is doing it all at once, and thus will be confined to particular geographic areas.


Cable has also taken the cheap way, resting on its own hardware, so the point you're trying to make is moot. They continue to push more and more of this wasteful broadcast technology when they were presented with the perfect opportunity to go IPTV, which would allow them to offer full-quality video by delivering only channels being viewed. But they recently invested in an incredibly expensive digital broadcast backend infrastructure and want to sit on it for as long as possible, just like the phone company.


> Quote:
> Just try feeding a TV without one of the IP STB's they provide.



TVs don't have IP tuners, so obviously a STB is required--just like with digital cable. You want to talk proprietary? I've got two words for you: Cable card. The whole thing has been botched by cable companies who don't want to give you a cheaper substitute to their own boxes. Two-way communication and full featuresets are still a myth, and forget about un-encrypted channels sticking around. Completely proprietary, indeed.


Comcast is not providing an innovative service. They're pushing DOCSIS 3, which squeezes some more speed out, but they're continually degrading quality, refuse to address their dated UI, and are unwilling to invest in a modern, packet-based delivery system. All of these could be done and could make cable providers a technologically competitive force.


You can poo-poo IPTV and transmission upgrades of satellite services all you want, but cable is simply wasting its potential, and the doom and gloom you rain on competitors--and quickfire defense of an aging, crumbling system is totally unwarranted. You're not in an ivory tower or leading any technological charge--you're in the same class as all the competitors, all of which have flaws and none of which is so much more deficient that cable will crush them.


In short, don't proclaim victory over all the land while riding on the back of a dinosaur.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Regardless of the issues a lot of people I know tend to play "provider roulette" so they will Comcast until the deal runs out. Then they switch to Dish Network or DirectTV until those deals run out and around here they'll have another kid on the block to switch to. And then (usually because the companies don't have real long term customer databases) they'll go through the cycle again. Bet you all know people like that?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15863905
> 
> 
> I pay Comcast less than $20/month and sometimes record 4 HD channels at the same time. AT&T offers neither. I don't watch anything from SD channels.



How does that work out? Are you grandfathered into some old plan and only receiving the HD locals? I can't imagine how you could get HD for this price even if only using a QAM tuner.


----------



## TPeterson

It's very simple, Tom. Limited Basic is about $16/mo these days and it includes all the clear QAM channels. That's what I have also.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15866964
> 
> 
> How does that work out? Are you grandfathered into some old plan and only receiving the HD locals? I can't imagine how you could get HD for this price even if only using a QAM tuner.



The local HD channels are officially part of Limited Basic, and I use CableCards with TiVos.


----------



## TPeterson

...and I use PC QAM tuners without cablecards. This works for all the locals, HD or SD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticus008* /forum/post/15865553
> 
> 
> Yes, lower prices. Alternative services have always been priced below cable TV. Price increases are inevitable, but the level of inflation at cable companies is currently the subject of numerous FCC complaints. Cable bills have more than doubled in the past ten years; satellite services have increased by much smaller margins.
> 
> 
> A mathematical impossibility, sorry. Comcast SD bitrates are 1.5-2Mbps MPEG2--an inferior codec requiring substantially higher bitrates to maintain accuracy. DirecTV and U-verse, both on MPEG4 (same quality at roughly half the size), both offer 3Mbps SD channels.
> 
> 
> Again, a technical impossibility. AT&T is delivered over an IP network. The content is national, and picture quality is the same all over, unlike the cable broadcast/headend system which does result in strong quality variation. Signal integrity is an issue, but that affects artifacting, macroblocking, and other _signal_ problems, not the quality of the _image data_ received.
> 
> 
> MPEG4.
> 
> 
> My point exactly!
> 
> 
> The infrastructure in that case referring to the physical plant, not the central equipment, which was already discussed.
> 
> 
> No, coaxial cable was always designed for a specific data bandwidth, hugely in excess of what the POTS system can provide. Copper pairs are absolutely at their limits. Coax is still a question of efficiency. You can run gigabit ethernet over coax--not physically possible with POTS. Just like fiber has a massive capacity benefit on coax, coax has on POTS.
> 
> 
> For that reason alone, cable speeds should be at least an order of magnitude better than DSL at the same price--but they're not.
> 
> 
> Tell it to Consumer Reports and JD Power. Your propensity for streams of question marks and an obvious lack of technological foundation speaks more to the issue than anything I've said.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire point--this "predicted demise" of non-cable systems reeks of fanboyism, and these responses just reinforce that view.
> 
> 
> I didn't take a position to advocate either satellite or IPTV (Fios/U-verse) service--I simply rejected the claim that cable is so rah-rah superior that it doesn't have a thing or eighteen to learn from its competitors.
> 
> 
> No. Clearly based on the inclusion of AT&T and DirecTV in my post (and by implication Verizon and Dish), not to mention my statement about AT&T's terrible customer service, that is not the case.
> 
> 
> That doesn't have anything to do with content offerings. Just look at the channel lists. Comcast has the fewest number of HD channels--_everyone_ else has more. Comcast just recently added such basics as SciFi and Food Network, for crying out loud. They rely on the number of titles available on demand, which is a pretty strange metric when you're talking about television service. If they want to claim being the biggest HD rental service, fine, but they are intentionally misleading customers into thinking that they're getting more HD channels than everyone else, when in fact that is simply not true.
> 
> 
> The VDSL system is in a world of hurt? Get real. Every vendor has its share of supplier issues--it doesn't affect the
> 
> 
> Coming from the land of the freezing, 80s-vintage UI, and super slow land of the DCT, I think just about anyone would take an HDMI bug.
> 
> 
> The codec directly determines the quality.
> 
> 
> That's bitrate, not codec choice. MPEG2 streams are starved of bits--just look at the obvious and significant decline in Comcast picture quality when they switched to triple-packing last year. It's horrible, because bitrate reduction is a much more significant issue with MPEG2 than MPEG4/H.264.
> 
> 
> AT&T took the accessible route, with the minimum interruption of services, and can bring the service to areas faster, more inexpensively, and where laying fiber isn't an option. They're choosing different paths. Once the service is widely available, individual communities can make the upgrades and provide the fiber, which enhances _capacity_. Verizon is doing it all at once, and thus will be confined to particular geographic areas.
> 
> 
> Cable has also taken the cheap way, resting on its own hardware, so the point you're trying to make is moot. They continue to push more and more of this wasteful broadcast technology when they were presented with the perfect opportunity to go IPTV, which would allow them to offer full-quality video by delivering only channels being viewed. But they recently invested in an incredibly expensive digital broadcast backend infrastructure and want to sit on it for as long as possible, just like the phone company.
> 
> 
> TVs don't have IP tuners, so obviously a STB is required--just like with digital cable. You want to talk proprietary? I've got two words for you: Cable card. The whole thing has been botched by cable companies who don't want to give you a cheaper substitute to their own boxes. Two-way communication and full featuresets are still a myth, and forget about un-encrypted channels sticking around. Completely proprietary, indeed.
> 
> 
> Comcast is not providing an innovative service. They're pushing DOCSIS 3, which squeezes some more speed out, but they're continually degrading quality, refuse to address their dated UI, and are unwilling to invest in a modern, packet-based delivery system. All of these could be done and could make cable providers a technologically competitive force.
> 
> 
> You can poo-poo IPTV and transmission upgrades of satellite services all you want, but cable is simply wasting its potential, and the doom and gloom you rain on competitors--and quickfire defense of an aging, crumbling system is totally unwarranted. You're not in an ivory tower or leading any technological charge--you're in the same class as all the competitors, all of which have flaws and none of which is so much more deficient that cable will crush them.
> 
> 
> In short, don't proclaim victory over all the land while riding on the back of a dinosaur.



matticus008,


Wow, where do I start..... You know what, I'm not going to.


If you have a problem with cable and what they provide then by all means go where you get the best deal for your money. You are not willing to listen to anything that I or anyone else will say, it's obvious to me that you have already made up your mind.


For myself, I still try to work with cable to try and get things fixed and I try and help people when they are having problems with Comcast, I've been doing this for over 5 years now. I don't pretend that cable is the greatest thing on earth nor is it the worse. You don't want or need help and it seems you don't want cable either so I will end this with one thought. Read what your responses were and tell me you are unbiased and don't have an agenda. I do have an agenda and that's to work with cable to get this done right, not lambaste other providers with total BS.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111

matticus008,


What is the cheapest AT&T Internet plans that gives above 1Mbps upstream and minimum 6Mbps down, without requiring a phone line? Does bandwidth still depend on 'distance from the exchange' or is it guaranteed for all?


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/15857849
> 
> 
> Patty, KFTY is an all digital channel on cable. It is located on channel 199 on Comcast.



Ah, so they do carry it, just not where I can see it. (Although that will be changing soon when my neighborhood gets migrated to digital cable.) Do they carry the Fort Bragg station, too? I guess they must, if they're required to carry all the full-power stations in their DMA.



Patty


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/15875671
> 
> 
> Ah, so they do carry it, just not where I can see it. (Although that will be changing soon when my neighborhood gets migrated to digital cable.) Do they carry the Fort Bragg station, too? I guess they must, if they're required to carry all the full-power stations in their DMA.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



No, they don't carry the Fort Bragg station, specifically. KUNO, the Fort Bragg station, is a repeater of KTNC, an Azteca station, and is available on Comcast on channel 42.


----------



## walk

Basic cable is $16 but to "record 4 HD channels" you'd need 2 Tivos which adds significant up-front hardware costs as well as monthly subscription fees. You could avoid the monthly fees by building your own PC with tv-tuner(s) but that will cost even more in hardware and requires technical skills that are, let's be honest, well beyond the average mainstream consumer. I think that last point is important to remember too, most of us here probably do NOT fall into that category.


Personally I don't see AT&T Uverse as a real competitor, though again, I'm not a mainstream consumer. It's possible that one could look at their prices (which are lower than Comcast's) and their HD channel lineup (which is higher than Comcast's) and go for it.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15880921
> 
> 
> Basic cable is $16 but to "record 4 HD channels" you'd need 2 Tivos which adds significant up-front hardware costs as well as monthly subscription fees. You could avoid the monthly fees by building your own PC with tv-tuner(s) but that will cost even more in hardware and requires technical skills that are, let's be honest, well beyond the average mainstream consumer. I think that last point is important to remember too, most of us here probably do NOT fall into that category.



Agreed that HTPC skills are not in the mainstream (although that is how I do most of my own recording) and I suspect that many eschew TiVo because of its mandatory subscription hit (and more would do so if they fully appreciated its stupid kWh hit). However, those are not the only alternatives available. As one example of those, I've been beta testing a TViX R-3310 , which records clear QAM, plays it back in full HD, has no subscription fees, does TiVo-type timeshifting of live TV, and is about as easy to use as a VCR--i.e., it is fully qualified for Joe&Jane 6pak's use. Right now, it only comes in a 1-tuner version, but twin tuners (and maybe more) are coming down the pike. I suspect that the DTV conversion date will be the "tipping point" for a deluge of these into the market.


----------



## c3

In terms of TiVo's subscription fee, I have owned various TiVos since 2001, all with lifetime service. Because of its resale value, the effective monthly subscription cost can be much lower. Or, if you consider the cost of hardware+lifetime as the cost of the equipment, the subscription is "free".


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15882299
> 
> 
> Agreed that HTPC skills are not in the mainstream (although that is how I do most of my own recording) and I suspect that many eschew TiVo because of its mandatory subscription hit (and more would do so if they fully appreciated its stupid kWh hit). However, those are not the only alternatives available. As one example of those, I've been beta testing a TViX R-3310 , which records clear QAM, plays it back in full HD, has no subscription fees, does TiVo-type timeshifting of live TV, and is about as easy to use as a VCR--i.e., it is fully qualified for Joe&Jane 6pak's use. Right now, it only comes in a 1-tuner version, but twin tuners (and maybe more) are coming down the pike. I suspect that the DTV conversion date will be the "tipping point" for a deluge of these into the market.



TP (if I may call you that







),


I'm still struggling with how you get Comcast to less than $20, even if you are content with the HD locals in clear QAM. Do you really have four recording TV tuners without cablecards? Also, is there a resource about what channels are now clear QAM--I thought that unless you were grandfathered, even cable "basics" like ESPN required some kind of decryption for the HD channel?


I'm not tweaking you here--if I could really get the Comcast non-premium HD channels without need for a cablecard and the digital outlet fee, and the bottom line were really below $20/mo, I might bring Comcast back up to play around with HTPC and housewide distribution on my PC network. But since I don't think the HD locals alone are interesting enough, I completely pulled the plug on Comcast when I switched over to DirecTV. And what are you using to tune four streams at once? Four QAM tuners?


----------



## TPeterson

Tom, ESPN is not "Basic". The Basic Cable subscription includes only the locals, in principle. Rght now all of the Expanded Basic SD channels appear to be nonencrypted, but I expect that that's a transient effect of the changes to the lineup. (Once upon a time, about 3 years ago, all of the HD QAM channels were nonencrypted for at least 6 months in a similar situation) To get the non Basic channels reliably without Comcast's hardware, you do need a cablecard solution.


I have no cablecards or, indeed, any cablecard-capable tuners. I seldom find more than 2 programs of interest on at the same time, but I do have at least 4 QAM tuners here that can independently capture them. (I haven't counted them lately, but I think that the actual number is closer to 10--I do a lot of beta testing as a hobby. The testing is my hobby interest, not the TV watching.







) If you want an idea of the current line up on your cable, try putting your zip code into the box at this URL .


--Terry


----------



## miimura

I recently noticed that all of the analog channels are now unencrypted digital on Comcast in Los Altos. That means that if you have Expanded Basic you can get all those channels (CNN, ESPN, TNT, E!, MTV, etc) on a HDhomerun or TV with clear QAM. I would expect that a Limited Basic customer would have a filter installed that would block these at the RF level just like they do for analog 32-72 (approximately). However, looking at how they have the channels allocated on my head end, it would appear likely that a Limited Basic sub could get channels like ESPN in clear QAM. For example, RF channel 84 has all of the following channels on it: KNTV, KICU, KSTS, KTEH, KKPX, CSNBA, TNTP, ESPN, ESPN2, TBSP. They could certainly filter RF 84 because, a Limited Basic sub would still have access to all those broadcast locals in analog. However, I thought that the filter didn't go that high. Also, RF 79 has the HD locals KPIXDT, KTVUDT, KTVUDT2 and they are not filtered.


I'm sure this is in preparation for the termination of analog transimission of Expanded Basic channels that Comcast is planning. The simple free STBs that they provide customers so they can receive these digital channels cannot decrypt anything. Therefore, if your Comcast feed has no filters, then you should get them all in clear QAM. Like Terry said, this is probably transient. After they shut off the analog channels, they'll probably move the Expanded Basic channels into the filtered band.


- Mike


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15885064
> 
> 
> Tom, ESPN is not "Basic". The Basic Cable subscription includes only the locals, in principle. Rght now all of the Expanded Basic SD channels appear to be nonencrypted, but I expect that that's a transient effect of the changes to the lineup. (Once upon a time, about 3 years ago, all of the HD QAM channels were nonencrypted for at least 6 months in a similar situation) To get the non Basic channels reliably without Comcast's hardware, you do need a cablecard solution.
> 
> 
> I have no cablecards or, indeed, any cablecard-capable tuners. I seldom find more than 2 programs of interest on at the same time, but I do have at least 4 QAM tuners here that can independently capture them. (I haven't counted them lately, but I think that the actual number is closer to 10--I do a lot of beta testing as a hobby. The testing is my hobby interest, not the TV watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) If you want an idea of the current line up on your cable, try putting your zip code into the box at this URL .
> 
> 
> --Terry



Yeah, I knew that ESPN wasn't "Basic" in the term of art that Comcast uses. But I think most people would consider receiving ESPN to be a pretty "basic" requirement of any television service. Apparently the transition away from analog cable transmissions (at least for the channels at 35 and above) has created a little window in the availability of ESPN (but not ESPN HD, I would guess?). But one does have to expect that they will find a way to close that window down. So the $15.43 (according to the Comcast site) per month in the long run will probably really only end up getting you 2 to 34 plus the HD locals.


I currently have an ancient Sony VAIO PC with an analog tuner capable of tuning analog cable transmissions. The old VAIOs used to come with apps called Gigapocket Server and Pico Player that would allow you to broadcast low def TV over your home network. I would use this so I could, for example, keep an eye on the Giants game on my wireless laptop while I was supervising my son's viewing habits as he enjoyed the real TV. Since Channel 35 plus are going away in analog cable (for Comcast's reasons that I fully understand and respect), this utility isn't available to me any more. Much as I share your love of tinkering, I'm not going to invest in a clear QAM tuner to attempt to recreate the old VAIO experience only to have Comcast pull the plug on me when they get themselves reorganized after removing the analog channels from 35 to 82. I'll probably wait to see if DirecTV expands the functionality of their DirecTV2PC app to include live broadcasts. (At present, it will only show recorded programming--but it does do it effectively, even over a wireless connection, and in HD.) I recognize I could probably get the same functionality by some kind of HomeTheaterPC with a cablecard. But then Comcast would be into me for AT LEAST $59.99/mo (once the six month promotional rate of $29.99/mo expires).


Come to think of it, I think I'm missing the easier solution. I guess I could hang some version of a Slingbox off on the of the D* receivers and then connect to the Slingbox from inside the home network . . . . But I wander far off topic.


I did poke around the Comcast website to see if there is any info that is helpful in determining what is in the clear vs. what is not. Nothing useful, of course. I did have to laugh at this, though, found when clicking through to the "print your channel lineup" for Marin:



> Quote:
> Channel Lineup
> 
> PrintLocation: MARIN
> 
> *Last updated: April, 2006*


----------



## TPeterson

You laughed because of the ungrammatical comma, right?










Did you also look at the HDHomerun page that I referenced?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15885755
> 
> 
> 
> I did poke around the Comcast website to see if there is any info that is helpful in determining what is in the clear vs. what is not. Nothing useful, of course. I did have to laugh at this, though, found when clicking through to the "print your channel lineup" for Marin:



It's ridiculous, for being the nation's largest MSO and also the largest internet provider, the information at Comcast's websites is virtually worthless.


I'll say it again, I believe it's Comcast corporate policy to keep the consumer in the dark as this level of uselessness simply can't be by chance, the odds are way against it.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Terry, yeah, you got me: I'm a stickler for grammar.







I did look at the HDHomeRun page, thanks. The listings were pretty helpful, although they still left me with the question of whether Comcast in the future will pull the rug out from under the channels that are currently north of 34 on their system.


My post of the "April, 2006" thing is kind of a cheap shot, since the channel lineup itself seemed (at a quick glance) to be accurate to the most recent changes in my area (e.g., ScifiHD, National Geographic HD, etc.), although one wonders if Marin were actually graced with the latest upgrades available in other areas of the SF Bay they would've had the information up. They just forgot to change the "last updated" date. I do suspect that the description of what is available in what tier of service is wrong--and, as Keenan noted, a lot of the obfuscation seems to be deliberate rather than mere incompetence. Take this for example, from the bottom of the Marin channel listing:


> Quote:
> Limited Basic + Expanded Basic = Standard Cable
> 
> 
> *You must subscribe to a specific tier to receive certain channels. Premium Services: You must subscribe to the individual premium service and a digital receiver in order to receive the multiplex version of that same channel. High-Definition Programming: Only available to customers with an HDTV set (not provided by Comcast.) Digital receiver with HDTV compatibilities is required. Subscription to premium services is required to receive HDTV version of that premium, where available. HDTV Digital Classic: You must subscribe to the Digital Classic Tier to receive these channels. All Digital Services: Viewing of these channels requires a high-definition television set and may also require a Comcast High-Definition digital receiver or CableCard.



On the page that leads into this, there is a price quote for Basic Cable (that's the $15.43/mo), and for Digital Starter, but nothing for "Expanded Basic" or "Standard Cable." So who knows what all this means?


I do think there is some irony in Comcast's struggles with the limitations of both their technology and how they have chosen to implement it. They love to poke fun at the telcos about the technological limitations of DSL (e.g., the "Slowski" commercials). I presume that cable internet really now is much faster than DSL, even though at one point reliable, neutral reporters such as PC Magazine made it clear that the theoretical maximums for cable were never really achieved and that you could get more throughput on DSL. But similarly, with the satellite companies sucking up the difficulties with their customers in order to implement MPEG4 technology, and the ability to employ identical technology every where they have service, they have a real advantage over the way that Comcast has set itself up. Comcast has to cope with different bandwidths in different neighborhoods and then for whatever reason makes it worse by implementing different transmissions schemes even in those areas with the same bandwidth. And they do not seem to have the human resources structure to be able to communicate effectively to their customers about the effects of the different schemes, and they seem to have a culture of "hide the ball" or stonewall them. I dunno, maybe the other providers have the same approach. I haven't been with D* long enough to know. But D*, at least, doesn't have to struggle so much with the technology.


P.S. I see they are now charging $15.95/mo for the Motorola box these days. Which in Marin is still the DCT-3416 (not that the DCH line is said to be any great improvement other than in box styling). $15.95/mo? Wow.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15886826
> 
> 
> Terry, yeah, you got me: I'm a stickler for grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at the HDHomeRun page, thanks. The listings were pretty helpful, although they still left me with the question of whether Comcast in the future will pull the rug out from under the channels that are currently north of 34 on their system.
> 
> 
> My post of the "April, 2006" thing is kind of a cheap shot, since the channel lineup itself seemed (at a quick glance) to be accurate to the most recent changes in my area (e.g., ScifiHD, National Geographic HD, etc.), although one wonders if Marin were actually graced with the latest upgrades available in other areas of the SF Bay they would've had the information up. They just forgot to change the "last updated" date. I do suspect that the description of what is available in what tier of service is wrong--and, as Keenan noted, a lot of the obfuscation seems to be deliberate rather than mere incompetence. Take this for example, from the bottom of the Marin channel listing:
> 
> 
> 
> On the page that leads into this, there is a price quote for Basic Cable (that's the $15.43/mo), and for Digital Starter, but nothing for "Expanded Basic" or "Standard Cable." So who knows what all this means?
> 
> 
> I do think there is some irony in Comcast's struggles with the limitations of both their technology and how they have chosen to implement it. They love to poke fun at the telcos about the technological limitations of DSL (e.g., the "Slowski" commercials). I presume that cable internet really now is much faster than DSL, even though at one point reliable, neutral reporters such as PC Magazine made it clear that the theoretical maximums for cable were never really achieved and that you could get more throughput on DSL. But similarly, with the satellite companies sucking up the difficulties with their customers in order to implement MPEG4 technology, and the ability to employ identical technology every where they have service, they have a real advantage over the way that Comcast has set itself up. Comcast has to cope with different bandwidths in different neighborhoods and then for whatever reason makes it worse by implementing different transmissions schemes even in those areas with the same bandwidth. And they do not seem to have the human resources structure to be able to communicate effectively to their customers about the effects of the different schemes, and they seem to have a culture of "hide the ball" or stonewall them. I dunno, maybe the other providers have the same approach. I haven't been with D* long enough to know. But D*, at least, doesn't have to struggle so much with the technology.
> 
> 
> P.S. I see they are now charging $15.95/mo for the Motorola box these days. Which in Marin is still the DCT-3416 (not that the DCH line is said to be any great improvement other than in box styling). $15.95/mo? Wow.



Technically, it's $6/month for a normal STB, plus $10/month for the DVR. I assume somewhere else you are also paying for the HD channels too.


It's a lot of money, though if you are using SageTV with the HD homerun, you can remove $10/month for the DVR and get the normal non-DVR version of the HD box.


There is another option for recording digital cable, the R5000-HD, which I have a couple of and several others on the forum also have. It's more expensive than the HD homerun, but gives you the native digital recording that the cablecard does, minus the restrictions... It's only supported with SageTV and VMC though.


----------



## walk

Yep, it's $15.95 for the DVR, but then if you want another HD box (non-DVR) it's $8 (HDTV) + $6.99 (add'l outlet) or $14.99... so I'm not sure which is worse.


I'm currently paying $0 for the D* DVR and $5 for a 2nd HD box...


In other news, internet was totally unusable almost all day on Sunday again. Called Comcast, went thru the usual backflips, the guy finally said it must be my modem and I should swap it.







This is after I already swapped it out once, and had the whole house re-wired and the signal adjusted.


----------



## Derek87

anyone else?


i've been episodically losing KTVU and KPIX HD on both my QAM tuner on my TV (Sony Bravia) and my computer (Miglia HD on Mac) this past few days.


it comes in and out...the other channel in the 555 mhz (KTVU-2.2) band seems fine...


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15867648
> 
> 
> If you have a problem with cable and what they provide



It is this sort of ignorant and short-sighted reading that is precisely the problem. Nowhere did I suggest this was the case.


I have a problem with cable users not understanding fundamental technologies and with people predicting failure without any sort of coherent support for such a claim. It's ignorant, stupid, baseless FUD and propaganda.


> Quote:
> You are not willing to listen to anything that I or anyone else will say, it's obvious to me that you have already made up your mind.



On the contrary, in your obvious zeal to knock yourself down defending cable, you simply failed to notice the content of the discussion and that no type of service, nor any single provider, was highlighted by myself as being superior to the others.


You claim that you perceive an obvious bias, but this is simply not the case. Responding to a claim with counterexamples does not mean that anyone is advocating the other side; saying "you're wrong" does not imply that the other side is "right".


> Quote:
> Read what your responses were and tell me you are unbiased and don't have an agenda.



I do not. It's called equalization--no type of service is so clearly superior to the others that it can be defended above all others. It's your own bias you're responding to and nothing else. Cable providers are facing enormous problems, just as DSS and IPTV likewise have deficiencies. What cable advocates like you have, however, is a demonstrated lack of understanding of the technology behind the others and a bizarre tendency to get your feathers ruffled over nothing.


My original post on the subject quite simply and plainly suggested that predicting the doom of a relatively new service with unsubstantiated criticisms when the very _cause_ of creation and the _ongoing momentum_ behind them is deficiency in cable providers is mistaken. Then some high profile cable zealots decided to get all riled up and roll out the FUD machine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15871491
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest AT&T Internet plans that gives above 1Mbps upstream and minimum 6Mbps down, without requiring a phone line?



You'll have to check with AT&T for that. None of the U-verse services requires a phone line. Visiting their website, it appears that they offer such a service for $35 in my area.


> Quote:
> Does bandwidth still depend on 'distance from the exchange' or is it guaranteed for all?



Service depends on distance as with all systems (copper, cable, fiber), but Internet bandwidth without TV service is available to a minimum of 18Mbps wherever VDSL service is offered, since the absolute minimum sync rate offered by AT&T is 19Mbps, and up to ~90Mbps on copper single pair. FTTP installations, where available, including some AT&T and most Verizon service areas, offer at least an order of magnitude better capacity on the physical layer (but for now and the near future, no service provider is going past about 75Mbps sync rates, so the key benefit to fiber is not its available capacity per se, but rather the benefit of only having to upgrade once instead of incrementally as with AT&T).


Coax, in comparison, offers 38-150 Mbps for data (out of 1.2-1.8Gbps total on RG6) depending on whether DOCSIS 2 or 3 is deployed. Future capacity could be extended to 300+, at the expense of QAM and analog slots. But this all traces back to a hub shared by 200-1000 customers, so even with a 150Mbps DOCSIS 3.0 connection, if 150 users try to use their connections simultaneously, only 1Mbps is available to them, regardless of their account type (though obviously this is a rare occurrence). The only way to improve this performance is to reduce the number of customers sharing a single node. That's why cable companies want to squeeze out their analog channels--that way, they can reduce data load without spending money on replacing TV infrastructure and physical plant. This is also why they are so concerned about "campers"--using the service nearly 24/7, which effectively reduces total available bandwidth and makes congestion events much more common than they used to be.


The way the system is designed, if dedicated bandwidth were offered, it would sync up at 10Mbps on a light node--barely enough for broadband, let alone television. So while it's true that copper twisted pair is pretty limited, so is coax thanks to cable oversubscription and hence why cable companies can't simply switch to packet-based television delivery without running a huge amount of new wire. But they also can't allocate any additional space to television, so cable can't go all-HD. This is why all Comcast HD channel additions come at the expense of picture quality and why they have a bigger on demand selection than other delivery types--there's simply no more room for broadcast channels and they have no choice but to try to get people watching on demand programming (but not too many people at once, because there's a finite number of on demand slots in each node, too).


They're boxed in, in other words, by being a shared service. 30 years ago, it was a huge advantage for TV delivery because of signal quality. They could offer up to 600 analog channels. 15 years ago, they had a huge advantage in Internet delivery, since they had unused space to deliver a fat pipe when ADSL was a new technology. Both of those advantages are now limitations.


AT&T is boxed in, too, since it can only reach customers in a limited distance, but they have a more flexible infrastructure because they were forced to invest in one. U-verse in particular is quite flexible. Installed over fiber or copper to the home, it links up to a fiber backbone offering massive bandwidth (and typically fairly high percentages of "dark" fiber in the bundle for future expansion). Copper pair to the premises can be replaced by homeowners and communities with fiber, or they can employ pair bonding to extend some combination of range and sync rates (by using two sets of phone pairs, they can nearly double the service distance or nearly double the sync rates). Most current customers have 25Mbps dedicated lines with max possible rates from 40 to 75Mbps available for future expansion on POTS.


Verizon's approach is a little different. They take fiber all the way to the premises in nearly all cases, which means they don't have to worry about any incremental upgrades to the last segment. However, fiber is not currently necessary to carry their existing and planned services, so it imposes higher rollout costs and a different kind of range limiting compared to AT&T.


The simple fact remains, though, that it's cable's infrastructure that is least future-ready, because it is a community asset with limited bandwidth shared by too many users to deliver future increases in HD and high-bandwidth broadband applications without massive overhaul. DOCSIS 3.0 is a stopgap for the Internet side, and eliminating the analog tier is a stopgap for TV service, but that's the end of the line without something radical and truly innovative.


To say AT&T's cardinal sin was not investing in FTTP is to highlight cable's more egregious problem with its physical plant. To say AT&T will fail because of it necessarily implies that cable will, too--and neither is true.


----------



## nereus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/15898149
> 
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> 
> i've been episodically losing KTVU and KPIX HD on both my QAM tuner on my TV (Sony Bravia) and my computer (Miglia HD on Mac) this past few days.
> 
> 
> it comes in and out...the other channel in the 555 mhz (KTVU-2.2) band seems fine...



I've noticed it as well -- in Fremont (you don't say where you are). I don't see it go dark -- tends to freeze, lose audio or audio sync, stall, then resync itself after a 5-10 second pause. Last night I noticed it on House, as House was delivering the diagnosis to his team (IIRC).


Hasn't become annoying enough yet to precipitate a call, since my experience is that any call to Comcast turns into 3 -- the first to purportedly fix stuff, it'll fix the TV, but break the internet, then 2 more calls to get it totally working again. It's gotta get really bad to force a call :-(


----------



## Keenan

I noticed that glitch on House as well, I doubt it had anything to do with Comcast though.


----------



## Tom Koegel

If you are pulling the plug on Comcast, CANCEL AUTOPAY FIRST. I terminated service on 2/11, paying the pro rated charge for the first part of the month. I just got a notice today of an intended autopayment for the month of March. This caused me to check my recent credit card transactions online and, sure enough, they billed me for the remainder of February through the online credit payment. I just spent 15 minutes on the phone with Comcast, most of which was on hold. They are taking the position that they won't ULTIMATELY charge me for the period from 2/12 through 2/28, but that they "are required" to charge me until a technician actually comes out to pull the plug (physically?) on service on the 26th (they are too busy to do it any more quickly than that, apparently), at which point they will rebate the charge back. Of course, if I had thought to end the autopayment mechanism, I just wouldn't have paid any bill at all and they never would've had my money.


Rather than go through the hassle of explaining all of this to the credit card company and challenging the charge, I'm just going to wait it out and see if the promised rebate arrives at end of this week. But words to the wise who are departing Comcast.


----------



## Derek87

sorry: yeah. i'm having problems in Santa Clara (95054).


i don't every completely lose signal either on my Sony TV, but from time to time, i'll get "no signal" for a couple of minutes or frozen screen on my computer based tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nereus* /forum/post/15900127
> 
> 
> I've noticed it as well -- in Fremont (you don't say where you are). I don't see it go dark -- tends to freeze, lose audio or audio sync, stall, then resync itself after a 5-10 second pause. Last night I noticed it on House, as House was delivering the diagnosis to his team (IIRC).
> 
> 
> Hasn't become annoying enough yet to precipitate a call, since my experience is that any call to Comcast turns into 3 -- the first to purportedly fix stuff, it'll fix the TV, but break the internet, then 2 more calls to get it totally working again. It's gotta get really bad to force a call :-(


----------



## bobby94928

I had a similar situation when I pulled the plug last year. My rebate _did_ arrive but it was almost a month later. They got to hold on to my money a little longer than I would have liked but, in the end, it didn't matter much to me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15900869
> 
> 
> If you are pulling the plug on Comcast, CANCEL AUTOPAY FIRST. I terminated service on 2/11, paying the pro rated charge for the first part of the month. I just got a notice today of an intended autopayment for the month of March. This caused me to check my recent credit card transactions online and, sure enough, they billed me for the remainder of February through the online credit payment. I just spent 15 minutes on the phone with Comcast, most of which was on hold. They are taking the position that they won't ULTIMATELY charge me for the period from 2/12 through 2/28, but that they "are required" to charge me until a technician actually comes out to pull the plug (physically?) on service on the 26th (they are too busy to do it any more quickly than that, apparently), at which point they will rebate the charge back. Of course, if I had thought to end the autopayment mechanism, I just wouldn't have paid any bill at all and they never would've had my money.
> 
> 
> Rather than go through the hassle of explaining all of this to the credit card company and challenging the charge, I'm just going to wait it out and see if the promised rebate arrives at end of this week. But words to the wise who are departing Comcast.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticus008* /forum/post/15898206
> 
> 
> [blah blah blah]
> 
> ... Internet bandwidth without TV service is available to a minimum of 18Mbps wherever VDSL service is offered, since the absolute minimum sync rate offered by AT&T is 19Mbps, and up to ~90Mbps on copper single pair. FTTP installations, where available, including some AT&T and most Verizon service areas, offer ...
> 
> [blah blah blah]



ok man you made your point. a *detailed* description of someone else's service (while educational and fairly interesting i have to admit) is off-topic. you really need to talk about comcast or start a new thread.


----------



## viperx116

I read this somewhere. Is it true that if you get HSI you automatically also get basic cable for free because Comcast can't encrypt basic cable?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15900324
> 
> 
> I noticed that glitch on House as well, I doubt it had anything to do with Comcast though.



Same thing happened to me, at the same time. That's Benicia, Santa Rosa, and Fremont all having the same signal problem at the same moment. Besides the HD signal itself (from KTVU) and whatever Comcast uses to receive the signal (and is there one single reception point for the Bay Area Comcast stations, or do different areas have their own), is there anything else that could have caused it in three different cities?


-- Don


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15902421
> 
> 
> I read this somewhere. Is it true that if you get HSI you automatically also get basic cable for free because Comcast can't encrypt basic cable?



Comcast charges more for HSI without cable TV, so they cost about the same.


----------



## walk

No, they put a trap on your line that filters everything out. If you're lucky you'll get a fuzzy channel 2, and 72, then maybe 73-83 or whatever is up there on your system. Actually might be something on 99 or 100 also. They charge you $14 for this (effectively). If you pay $16 you get "basic" cable which is 2-31 or so (and again fuzzy 72-73 and whatever is left above 73).


That's analog of course - as far as what digital channels you'll be able to tune, it's a crapshoot. If they are not encrypted you might get channels that are mapped to the higher frequencies (600-700mhz).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/15902477
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me, at the same time. That's Benicia, Santa Rosa, and Fremont all having the same signal problem at the same moment. Besides the HD signal itself (from KTVU) and whatever Comcast uses to receive the signal (and is there one single reception point for the Bay Area Comcast stations, or do different areas have their own), is there anything else that could have caused it in three different cities?
> 
> 
> -- Don



I just checked the recording on my DirecTV DVR and it's also there so the problem was from KTUV, or further up the line as they use that splicer system. The DirecTV signal is captured OTA.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/15902421
> 
> 
> I read this somewhere. Is it true that if you get HSI you automatically also get basic cable for free because Comcast can't encrypt basic cable?



For any HSI service above 4/384 it's about $15-$18 more than if you were to get Limited Basic cable TV as well.


For example, Limited Basic costs about $18 in Santa Rosa. The 16/2 HSI package costs about $68. If you have Limited Basic you can get 16/2 for $52. So, for both Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI the total is around $70 which is only a few dollars more than HSI by itself.


I like to look at it as getting Limited Basic for "free" as I want the HSI service anyway. Additionally, while Comcast completes it's ADS transition, all the Expanded Basic channels are un-encrypted and in clear-QAM, meaning I can view them with any QAM tuner. That's an additional $25 or so of value since Standard Cable(Limited + Expanded) runs about $42-$45 per month. Of course, this will only last until Comcast switches everything over and re-encrypts those channels. In my area, I expect that will be sometime late this year. In the meantime, I can't complain at all about what I'm getting for my dollar with Comcast.










When Comcast implements DOCSIS 3.0 in my area I'm hoping the $43 12/2 HSI package will be available as I can lower my bill down to about $63 per month. The additional 4mb/s DL speed of the 16/2 package is not worth the additional $10 to me as I can't think of any instance where I would need that much speed anyways. The fastest I've even seen anything come down the pipe has been around 4-5mb/s, and the PowerBoost feature is still there with the lower speed tier, so the ability of getting something DL'ed quickly is basically the same.


----------



## walk

It's $16 extra for HSI if you don't have CATV. I'm now paying $58.95 for the 6mb tier.


They also added a $3.85 "internet mdm lse" fee which I guess I'm going to have to contest since I own my own modem (actually I own 2 of them).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15904072
> 
> 
> It's $16 extra for HSI if you don't have CATV. I'm now paying $58.95 for the 6mb tier.
> 
> 
> They also added a $3.85 "internet mdm lse" fee which I guess I'm going to have to contest since I own my own modem (actually I own 2 of them).



I've never paid a modem rental fee, purchased it and had it rebated 100% through Circuit City, in fact, the first 7 mos of the 6/1 service I had amounted to being free with the promo/rebates.


----------



## nottrue

docsis 3.0 is available in San Jose !!!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nottrue* /forum/post/15905357
> 
> 
> docsis 3.0 is available in San Jose !!!



Huh? Hows that?


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15903317
> 
> 
> ..... while Comcast completes it's ADS transition, all the Expanded Basic channels are un-encrypted and in clear-QAM, meaning I can view them with any QAM tuner. ... this will only last until Comcast switches everything over and re-encrypts those channels. In my area, I expect that will be sometime late this year. .....



So does this mean my Pace DTA box (which I just got from Comcast) will eventually not work for my second TV since it has no decryption capability?


Jim


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nottrue* /forum/post/15905357
> 
> 
> docsis 3.0 is available in San Jose !!!



I believe as your name states, that is not true. The Web site is a little early on that announcement but I would think that an announcement might becoming soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15902158
> 
> 
> ok man you made your point. a *detailed* description of someone else's service (while educational and fairly interesting i have to admit) is off-topic. you really need to talk about comcast or start a new thread.



It was a direct response to a question asking for a comparison of service by a poster in this thread wanting to know about the difference in bandwidth allocation between cable and DSL-based systems. Otherwise, I would tend to agree that it is off-topic.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/15906255
> 
> 
> So does this mean my Pace DTA box (which I just got from Comcast) will eventually not work for my second TV since it has no decryption capability?



I think the current theory is that they will move the "expanded" digital channels into the spectrum that the traps filter out so they won't need to encrypt them and don't have to go around and remove a few million traps.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/15906255
> 
> 
> So does this mean my Pace DTA box (which I just got from Comcast) will eventually not work for my second TV since it has no decryption capability?
> 
> 
> Jim



Comcast can't encrypt them and have the DTA's function. So that won't happen. What they will do is move them into the notch part of spectrum so limited basic users can't see them.


----------



## Tarooka











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15902632
> 
> 
> Comcast charges more for HSI without cable TV, so they cost about the same.



I recently switched to DirecTV from Comcast and they wanted to bump up my HSI from $42 to $59. When I balked the rep said if I keep Basic Cable the combined charge is $54.


The rep also said the speed would go from 6MB to 12 MB at the end of this month.


AT&T is offering 6MB DSL for $35 @ month. I will check it out, but switching email domains is a pain.


----------



## Mikef5

Just to clear up some confusion here. The DTA's function is to take the digital signals and convert them to analog signals so that people with analog tv's can still use those analog tv's without being forced to buy a new digital set and that's their only function.


For those people, the analog channels you are now receiving, without a box, are the same that you will get when they shift some of those analog channels to digital but because they will be digital you will need the DTA to view them on your analog tv, you lose nothing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarooka* /forum/post/15910943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently switched to DirecTV from Comcast and they wanted to bump up my HSI from $42 to $59. When I balked the rep said if I keep Basic Cable the combined charge is $54.
> 
> 
> The rep also said the speed would go from 6MB to 12 MB at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> AT&T is offering 6MB DSL for $35 @ month. I will check it out, but switching email domains is a pain.



It's 42.95 with CATV and $16 more without or $58.95.

So it depends on what you pay for basic cable in your area, here it's $16.25, BUT there's a $2 "public access fee" for Petaluma which you can opt out of, though most people probably don't so they pay $18.25.


(Add $3 to all those figures if you lease a modem instead of own.)


If they said your 6mb speed is going up to 12mb that probably means your area is getting Docsis 3.0. No word here on that yet.


I'm not really concerned about the money but I'm temped to go DSL (ie Sonic.net) for $35 if they don't get this **** fixed soon. Ever since early Jan. my internet goes out for hours at a time, 3-4 times a week.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15911049
> 
> 
> Just to clear up some confusion here. The DTA's function is to take the digital signals and convert them to analog signals so that people with analog tv's can still use those analog tv's without being forced to buy a new digital set and that's their only function. ....
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Please excuse my ignorance.....I must be missing something here....

How about those of us that have *digital* TVs currently connected directly to digital cable without any STB. Comcast told me I need DTAs for every TV. Why would I want a digital to analog converter for a digital TV?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/15906255
> 
> 
> So does this mean my Pace DTA box (which I just got from Comcast) will eventually not work for my second TV since it has no decryption capability?
> 
> 
> Jim




Walk and MkieSM are correct, I misused the term "encrypt", they'll put the channels in the trapped RF range where Limited subs can't receive. They'll be there, and un-encrypted, but blocked by the trap.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15911357
> 
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance.....I must be missing something here....
> 
> How about those of us that have *digital* TVs currently connected directly to digital cable without any STB. Comcast told me I need DTAs for every TV. Why would I want a digital to analog converter for a digital TV?



You shouldn't need one if they have QAM tuners, although, I'm a little unsure on channel mappings, the DTA may map the channels to the numbering system Comcast uses, your QAM tuner may not.


I don't have any need for such a device, and haven't kept pace on exactly how it works, so one of the "clear-QAM experts" here can probably answer your question better.


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

Thanks Keenan.

I doubt that this digital TV has a QAM tuner.

Anyone else know why I would need a DTA?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarooka* /forum/post/15910943
> 
> 
> I will check it out, but switching email domains is a pain.



If you want to have the flexibility of changing ISP, do not use your ISP for email, website, etc. I switch between DSL and cable modem 1-2 times a year.


----------



## bobby94928

If you have a QAM tuner, no need. If you don't, you'll need a STB to get the digital channels. You alluded to having a direct connection today. Are you getting the HD channels today with that set up? If so, nothing changes because you do, indeed have a QAM tuner.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

No, this is just a secondary TV in a bedroom, which currently gets only straight cable channels (1-100?), which is all I want.

It is a digital TV without a QAM tuner. Will I still need a DTA for Comcast's encryption?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15910657
> 
> 
> I think the current theory is that they will move the "expanded" digital channels into the spectrum that the traps filter out so they won't need to encrypt them and don't have to go around and remove a few million traps.



The unencrypted Expanded Basic channels would take up only a few (probably 3) analog channels. Right now they stash 10 SD channels to one analog. So what else would they put in the trap filter range? Hopefully the HD versions unencrypted. Technically SD is passe so people would want the HD versions.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15912097
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> No, this is just a secondary TV in a bedroom, which currently gets only straight cable channels (1-100?), which is all I want.
> 
> It is a digital TV without a QAM tuner. Will I still need a DTA for Comcast's encryption?



What is the make and model of your Tv ? That'll give me an idea of the capabilities of your set.


From what I can tell with the limited information of your set. It sounds like you have an NTSC analog tuner with an ATSC digital tuner with no support for QAM. If that is correct then yes you will need a DTA. What your tv is using is the NTSC analog tuner for the analog channels ( 1-100 ) and since it doesn't support QAM you will need the box to give you those channels in analog so you can view those on your set. Let me know if this is correct for your tv.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15912097
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> No, this is just a secondary TV in a bedroom, which currently gets only *straight* cable channels (1-100?), which is all I want.



Lets not bring lifestyle choices into the matter










Yes, you'll need a DTA to get expanded basic (37+)


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15912172
> 
> 
> What is the make and model of your Tv ? That'll give me an idea of the capabilities of your set......
> 
> Mikef5




Thanks Mikef5!


Here is a CNET link describing the TV in question:
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...ol;lst#manDesc


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15912339
> 
> 
> Lets not bring lifestyle choices into the matter


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15912414
> 
> 
> Thanks Mikef5!
> 
> 
> Here is a CNET link describing the TV in question:
> http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...ol;lst#manDesc



From what I see from that manual, you have an NTSC analog tuner and also has an OTA ( over the air ) tuner for digital signals, so yes you will need a DTA so that your analog tuner will see those analog channels that are moving to digital ( channels 34 and above ). You will still get all the channels you are now getting but the cable signals will have to go through the DTA to your set. Hope this helps you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarooka* /forum/post/15910943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently switched to DirecTV from Comcast and they wanted to bump up my HSI from $42 to $59. When I balked the rep said if I keep Basic Cable the combined charge is $54.
> 
> 
> The rep also said the speed would go from 6MB to 12 MB at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> AT&T is offering 6MB DSL for $35 @ month. I will check it out, but switching email domains is a pain.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15911997
> 
> 
> If you want to have the flexibility of changing ISP, do not use your ISP for email, website, etc. I switch between DSL and cable modem 1-2 times a year.



I use Gmail(Google), and also have a domain(Go Daddy, NameCheap, etc) that I forward mail through so if in the future I decide I don't want to use Gmail anymore I can still retain the same address. I don't see that happening though, I'm very happy with Gmail and have been using that address directly more and more as opposed to forwarding through the domain address. I think the domain costs me about $7 a year.


The switch over from ISP-based email is a bit of a pain, but long term it's the only way to go in my opinion, I'll never use an ISP email again.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15912650
> 
> 
> From what I see from that manual, you have an NTSC analog tuner and also has an OTA ( over the air ) tuner for digital signals, so yes you will need a DTA so that your analog tuner will see those analog channels that are moving to digital ( channels 34 and above ). You will still get all the channels you are now getting but the cable signals will have to go through the DTA to your set. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks Mikef5. I appreciate that!

I've already ordered the DTAs, so I will now attach one to this TV also.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nottrue* /forum/post/15905357
> 
> 
> docsis 3.0 is available in San Jose !!!



There is a lot of discussion on the dsl reports forums that it's in SJ, but I think as MikeF says, it's just an early announcement. But it's obviously coming soon, although the haters that lurk here and keep thinking that everything comes late to Silicon Valley will still try to convince you it won't be here for 2-3 years.


----------



## wco81

Does Comcast bill ahead or bill for the past month?


If you have automatic payments set up with a credit card, when they charge you, are they charging for the previous month or for the upcoming month?


I just canceled service and about 2 weeks later, they billed me. And just got an email that they will bill me again in March.


I turned in my modem on 2/5.


Am I going to have to go to my credit card company? Maybe I should at least remove my credit card number from my profile on comcast.com.


It's funny, one of the reasons I canceled was that my speeds were declining, down to 4 Mbps and uploads of only 300 kbps. It had been higher for a long time, regardless of what I was suppose to be getting.


Now they send me a letter, weeks after I cancel, saying good news, they're going to upgrade my service for free to 6 Mbps and 1 Mbps up.


Too little too late.


And the price is almost double what I'm paying for Uverse Elite.


DOCSIS 3? Whoppee doo, faster speeds so you can hit that download cap sooner.


----------



## rshaw

I did a speed test in Milpitas on Tuesday night and my internet speed was between 11 MB and 13 MB using Speedtest.Net.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rshaw* /forum/post/15918453
> 
> 
> I did a speed test in Milpitas on Tuesday night and my internet speed was between 11 MB and 13 MB using Speedtest.Net.



Rshaw,


Long time no see










There has been some testing going on in different parts of the Bay Area, some of it in the South Bay, and you might of been on line during that time. But it might be a sign of things to come










Nice to see another Milpitian still in the forum.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15918351
> 
> 
> snip....
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3? Whoppee doo, faster speeds so you can hit that download cap sooner.



Sorry, you've had problems with your experience with cable, billing problems happen no matter who the provider is. I hope you get that resolved.


As far as download caps, read this link, it's coming to an area near you soon ( I've seen postings that it's already hit in Southern California )...
http://bellsouth.com/consumer/inetsr...omo_trial.html 


They all want to do this, not just cable but at least Comcast has a somewhat larger cap limit than most of the other providers.


Like I've said before, there are pluses and minuses for all providers, go with what is good for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

Mikef5, I have no illusions about one type of provider being more consumer-friendly than others. They all are in it to extract money from us.


It wasn't an easy decision to drop Comcast. I've been with them since '98, starting with TCI, ATTBI, etc.


I've been happy for the most part and really tried to delay the day. But I think they hurt themselves with an uncompetitive video offering.


The one advantage they had, with data, they've been chipping away the value proposition gradually, at the same time pricing it uncompetitively.


I don't mean to sour anyone else's experience with Comcast. Maybe once they figure out I'm gone, they'll offer me promos to come back.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15921054
> 
> 
> Mikef5, I have no illusions about one type of provider being more consumer-friendly than others. They all are in it to extract money from us.
> 
> 
> It wasn't an easy decision to drop Comcast. I've been with them since '98, starting with TCI, ATTBI, etc.
> 
> 
> I've been happy for the most part and really tried to delay the day. But I think they hurt themselves with an uncompetitive video offering.
> 
> 
> The one advantage they had, with data, they've been chipping away the value proposition gradually, at the same time pricing it uncompetitively.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sour anyone else's experience with Comcast. Maybe once they figure out I'm gone, they'll offer me promos to come back.



Didn't think you where souring anything and I do understand your frustration, it's just that you will find that there are frustrations with every provider, you just have to decide which frustrations you can put up with and those you can't. If AT&T fits your bill, then by all means go with them and I hope your frustrations with them are less than you had here. Personally, I have been here since the days of TCI also ( my brother worked for TCI and AT&T ) and I have a few minor problems with cable but I've tried to work with them to get these problems fixed or at least addressed. My only ***** is pricing and the slowness of making changes, but then again I don't like waiting of anything but at least they are taking their time to get things added with the least amount of trouble for the customer. Of course you can always come back if you miss the frustrations here.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15918351
> 
> 
> Does Comcast bill ahead or bill for the past month?
> 
> 
> If you have automatic payments set up with a credit card, when they charge you, are they charging for the previous month or for the upcoming month?
> 
> 
> I just canceled service and about 2 weeks later, they billed me. And just got an email that they will bill me again in March.
> 
> 
> I turned in my modem on 2/5.



They bill ahead. Comcast is notorious about billing and unnecessarily complicates it. I would just take the bills to local Comcast office and they can override and fix pretty easily. Explaining billing problem on phone could be tough to impossible depending on the rep that handles it. Comcast has no notion of consistency... for them pretty much every case is special case.


Only clever thing is that 99% of their billing errors end costing customers more







.


----------



## rshaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15919860
> 
> 
> Rshaw,
> 
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some testing going on in different parts of the Bay Area, some of it in the South Bay, and you might of been on line during that time. But it might be a sign of things to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see another Milpitian still in the forum.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I've been following this forum to get more information about the DTA. As I understand it we will make the switch in Milpitas at the end of May.


Also, I checked again on Thursday evening and my internet speed tested out to be 14 MB Up, 1 MB Down; mybe I'm in an area that has already been upgraded.


Regards


----------



## hcady

San Jose goes digital for the expanded basic service April 1st, channels 35 to 82. I received the letter today. Looks like it includes Campbell and Santa Clara County, according to the line up insert included with the letter, also notes service not available in all areas.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15921054
> 
> 
> The one advantage they had, with data, they've been chipping away the value proposition gradually, at the same time pricing it uncompetitively.



I get up to 26Mbps down/3Mbps up with comcast for $53/month. Is there some other provider offering higher speeds in northern ca at residential prices?


Surely not at&t uverse. AT&T hasn't even yet offered the service in my neighborhood and when they do it'll be more $$ and lower bandwidth unless they have some undisclosed new technology they are about to unleash.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

we will get michael's HD DVR Box in his room, and 2 digital adapters for the kitchen, and ashley's room.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15932064
> 
> 
> I get up to 26Mbps down/3Mbps up with comcast for $53/month. Is there some other provider offering higher speeds in northern ca at residential prices?
> 
> 
> Surely not at&t uverse. AT&T hasn't even yet offered the service in my neighborhood and when they do it'll be more $$ and lower bandwidth unless they have some undisclosed new technology they are about to unleash.



Those speeds are PowerBoost'ed though aren't they? I'm guessing you're on the 16/2 plan? I doubt you'll get those speeds all the time, only at the beginning of a transfer.


----------



## chemist047

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the HD world and hoping that I can get some help/education since I recently bought a Sony KD-30XS955 TV. I'm currently paying for a Digital preferrred plan but can't see the HD channels. From my understanding, I have 2 options:

1. Get an HD receiver from Comcast and pay $7/mo.

2. Get 1 cable card from Comcast for free

Question 1:

According to the CSR, getting an HD receiver would allow me to see all the HD channels offered. Would I see all the HD channels if I got a cable card or only the local channels?

Question 2:

With a cable card, would I be able to access channels over 80, such as Starz or Encore which are in the 500s? I ask because I connected my cable to the TV directly but I couldn't see any channels over 111.10 after I performed an auto-program.

Question 3:

Am I missing anything?


Seems like getting a cable card would be best since it would be free. However, I wasn't sure if having a cable card would preclude me from seeing Starz or other channels. I appreciate any input/advice! Thanks so much!


----------



## c3

Other than VOD and PPV, CableCard and the HD box should give you the same channels, unless your TV cannot handle the higher frequencies.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

here are the channel lineup for your digital adapter:

2 KTVU-FOX

3 KNTV-NBC

4 KRON-MyNetworkTV

5 KPIX-CBS

6 KICU-IND

7 KGO-ABC

8 KTSF-IND

9 KQED-PBS

10 KTEH-PBS

12 KBCW-CW

13 KOFY-IND

14 KDTV-UNI

15 Municipal Access (MCTV 15)

16 KKPX-ION

17 KCSM-PBS

18 KSTS-TEL

19 KTNC-IND

20 KFSF-TFT

21 KCNS-IND

22 C-SPAN

25 KTLN-IND

26 Santa Clara Unified School District

27 CCN1

28 Government Access/RTPi

29 Discovery Channel

30 Leased Access

31 HSN

32 KMTP-IND

33 WGN America

34 QVC

35 Food Network

36 FX

37 TNT

38 ESPN

39 ESPN2

40 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area

41 TBS

42 USA Network

43 MTV

44 VH-1

45 Spike TV

46 Lifetime

47 A&E

48 Bravo

49 AMC

50 TLC

51 Animal Planet

52 ABC Family

53 Nickelodeon

54 Cartoon Network

55 Disney Channel

56 CNN

57 Headline News

58 CNBC

59 Fox News Channel

60 MSNBC

61 The Weather Channel

62 The History Channel

63 Comedy Central

64 E!

65 Tru TV

66 Hallmark Channel

67 Galavision

70 BET

71 Travel Channel

72 TV Land

73 Oxygen

75 Home & Garden Television

76 CMT

77 Gems TV

81 Versus

82 Golf Channel

89 Comcast SportsNet California

110 C-SPAN 3

119 PBS Kids Sprout

128 Bloomberg Television

136 G4

164 Shop NBC

229 EWTN

230 Trinity Broadcasting Network

504 Lifetime Movie Network


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/15933267
> 
> 
> here are the channel lineup for your digital adapter:



That's the channel lineup for *YOUR* area only. As long as the channel is not encrypted, there shouldn't be any difference between the DTA and a regular SD box.


----------



## chemist047




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15932634
> 
> 
> Other than VOD and PPV, CableCard and the HD box should give you the same channels, unless your TV cannot handle the higher frequencies.



I checked the manual on my tv and this is what I found in the specifications:

Channel coverage:

Terrestrial (analog) 2-69

Cable TV (analog) 1-125

Terestrial (digital) 2-69

Cable TV (digital) 1-135


Does that mean that I will not be able to see channels past 135 on my TV when using a cable card? Thanks again!


----------



## c3

RF channel 135 corresponds to approximately 860MHz. Comcast has upgrade some communities to 1GHz, but the higher frequencies are probably not in use yet. The TV should be fine.


----------



## TPeterson

To add to what C3 said, nota bene that your TV set's "channels" (i.e., the rf channel numbers) do not correspond to Comcast's "channels" in most cases. The latter are what you'll see only when using a Comcast STB or the CableCard. Lacking STB or CableCard you'll still see the unencrypted of those "channels", but they'll be tuned using the TV set's numbering system rather than Comcast's.


----------



## chemist047




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/15934015
> 
> 
> To add to what C3 said, nota bene that your TV set's "channels" (i.e., the rf channel numbers) do not correspond to Comcast's "channels" in most cases. The latter are what you'll see only when using a Comcast STB or the CableCard. Lacking STB or CableCard you'll still see the unencrypted of those "channels", but they'll be tuned using the TV set's numbering system rather than Comcast's.



Okay, I think I understand. So, channel 500 on the Comcast STB might be equivalent to 110.4 (random number) on the tv using a cable card, right? So, I would have to flip through each rf channel number to associate it to a particular Comcast channel. Wow, seems like a lot of work to do. Has there been a list compiled for something like this? Thanks for the input.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15934194
> 
> 
> So, channel 500 on the Comcast STB might be equivalent to 110.4 (random number) on the tv using a cable card, right?



Not quite. Comcast's "500" might be equivalent to "110.4" on the TV not using the CableCard. AIUI, when you use the CableCard, you also get to use Comcast's numbering scheme. (I've not used a CableCard myself, so this is an inference from reading others posts here)


Regarding pre-existing channel maps, try entering your ZIP code on this web page .


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15934194
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I understand. So, channel 500 on the Comcast STB might be equivalent to 110.4 (random number) on the tv using a cable card, right? So, I would have to flip through each rf channel number to associate it to a particular Comcast channel. Wow, seems like a lot of work to do. Has there been a list compiled for something like this? Thanks for the input.



CableCard maps the logical channel 500 to the RF channel 110.4 for you. If Comcast changes channel 500 to RF 123.45 later, the CableCard will be updated automatically, just like a Comcast set top box.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15932418
> 
> 
> Those speeds are PowerBoost'ed though aren't they? I'm guessing you're on the 16/2 plan? I doubt you'll get those speeds all the time, only at the beginning of a transfer.



Those speeds are with blast! (16Mbps) with the cable modem provisioned without any caps. I bet it's normal that comcast doesn't bother capping the cable modem if you've bought their highest level of service.

And no, my speed doesn't drop down after the first 10-20MB. It used to when I had basic service that was capped at 6Mbps.

But yes, my speed is often just 8-12Mbit/sec, and of course if you're surfing a web site in Asia it's still as slow as usual (limited by the WAN).


All that doesn't change my original conjecture. That is, I can't buy a higher throughput residential internet service from anybody else. So I still call BS on wco81's statement suggesting otherwise.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/15930907
> 
> 
> San Jose goes digital for the expanded basic service April 1st, channels 35 to 82. I received the letter today. Looks like it includes Campbell and Santa Clara County, according to the line up insert included with the letter, also notes service not available in all areas.



I heard from a friend in San Mateo they drop the analog for Expanded Basic on March 16 (the digital is already up in the clear). I sense a lot of QAM channel shuffling in my future...


Jim


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15934194
> 
> 
> Okay, I think I understand. So, channel 500 on the Comcast STB might be equivalent to 110.4 (random number) on the tv using a cable card, right? So, I would have to flip through each rf channel number to associate it to a particular Comcast channel. Wow, seems like a lot of work to do. Has there been a list compiled for something like this? Thanks for the input.



I had a Cablecard for a couple of years before I recently switched to DirecTV. To put what other people have said here into "how it works" . . . Comcast has its own channel lineup. With a Cablecard in your set KTVU-HD, the Fox affiliate, is accessed on the TV by selecting 702, the same Comcast channel as you would select if you had a digital cable box. KPIX-HD (CBS Local) is 705, ESPN-HD is 724, HBO-HD is 770, etc. etc. The Cablecard does all this automatically for you--no need for any programming of any kind. Traditionally, Comcast has required a home visit to set up the card, since (trying to put this non-judgmentally here) the card technology and the local Comcast network require some tweaking. Some people report being able to install the cards themselves (after talking Comcast into it) with nothing more than telephone assistance from Comcast. YMMV.


The advantage of a Cablecard is you can jettison a box. For a wall-mounted TV that's a real aesthetic advantage. What you lose with a Cablecard is OnDemand programming, including Pay-Per-View. My TV, at least, had no way to access guide data as well. Not sure if that is universally true. And of course you don't get the recording capabilities of a HD-DVR box. I have both a Cablecard TV and a Motorola HD DVR for three years and had far fewer problems with the Cablecard. Every once in a while Comcast would change the frequencies in the neighborhood in a way that would require me to call customer support to get them to send a signal to the card to reset it. And once they did that and it fried the card. But overall it was a much more reliable experience than the Motorola HD-DVR.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/15918351
> 
> 
> Does Comcast bill ahead or bill for the past month?
> 
> 
> If you have automatic payments set up with a credit card, when they charge you, are they charging for the previous month or for the upcoming month?
> 
> 
> I just canceled service and about 2 weeks later, they billed me. And just got an email that they will bill me again in March.
> 
> 
> I turned in my modem on 2/5.
> 
> 
> Am I going to have to go to my credit card company? Maybe I should at least remove my credit card number from my profile on comcast.com.



This is precisely what I posted about a few pages back. A number of respondents indicated that Comcast will eventually refund you back what they charged you. But you will definitely want to log into your account, while it still is accessible to you, and remove the AUTOPAY.


On my account, at least, Comcast would hit the credit card in the third week of the month for which you are paying for service. I canceled on the 12th and paid my pro rated balance at that time. When the normal AUTOPAY cycle hit about 10 days later, they charged me for the rest of the month. The telephonic CSR refused to give me a credit--said they had to unplug my service first.


It's clear that Comcast has terminated my service--the old analog tuner in my PC no longer shows a signal--but they have not refunded me the charge they made to my credit card after I cancelled the account. I haven't bothered to start the CC dispute process yet but have made a note to myself to check for the refund again in a week or so.


----------



## chemist047




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/15935646
> 
> 
> I had a Cablecard for a couple of years before I recently switched to DirecTV. To put what other people have said here into "how it works" . . . Comcast has its own channel lineup. With a Cablecard in your set KTVU-HD, the Fox affiliate, is accessed on the TV by selecting 702, the same Comcast channel as you would select if you had a digital cable box. KPIX-HD (CBS Local) is 705, ESPN-HD is 724, HBO-HD is 770, etc. etc. The Cablecard does all this automatically for you--no need for any programming of any kind. Traditionally, Comcast has required a home visit to set up the card, since (trying to put this non-judgmentally here) the card technology and the local Comcast network require some tweaking. Some people report being able to install the cards themselves (after talking Comcast into it) with nothing more than telephone assistance from Comcast. YMMV.
> 
> 
> The advantage of a Cablecard is you can jettison a box. For a wall-mounted TV that's a real aesthetic advantage. What you lose with a Cablecard is OnDemand programming, including Pay-Per-View. My TV, at least, had no way to access guide data as well. Not sure if that is universally true. And of course you don't get the recording capabilities of a HD-DVR box. I have both a Cablecard TV and a Motorola HD DVR for three years and had far fewer problems with the Cablecard. Every once in a while Comcast would change the frequencies in the neighborhood in a way that would require me to call customer support to get them to send a signal to the card to reset it. And once they did that and it fried the card. But overall it was a much more reliable experience than the Motorola HD-DVR.




Thanks for your input Tom. It sounds like you recommend getting a Cablecard over an HD box, is that the general consensus here? I won't be using an HD-DVR box in my setup.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15935978
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input Tom. It sounds like you recommend getting a Cablecard over an HD box, is that the general consensus here? I won't be using an HD-DVR box in my setup.



So long as you can live without the InDemand, PPV, and Programming Guide, cablecard seems like a no brainer to me. I would sure pick cablecard over a non-DVR Motorola HD box, which is what you'll get from Comcast. Of course, I ultimately gave up the convenience of cablecard and talked my wife into having another box so I could get DirecTV.










Come to think of it, I think you can even get conventional Pay Per View (where you watch on a set schedule, like for those wrestling matches) on a cablecard by calling Comcast and ordering. But not being a fan of Wrestlemania 57 or whatever, I can't say I ever tried.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/15934498
> 
> 
> Those speeds are with blast! (16Mbps) with the cable modem provisioned without any caps. I bet it's normal that comcast doesn't bother capping the cable modem if you've bought their highest level of service.
> 
> And no, my speed doesn't drop down after the first 10-20MB. It used to when I had basic service that was capped at 6Mbps.
> 
> But yes, my speed is often just 8-12Mbit/sec, and of course if you're surfing a web site in Asia it's still as slow as usual (limited by the WAN).
> 
> 
> All that doesn't change my original conjecture. That is, I can't buy a higher throughput residential internet service from anybody else. So I still call BS on wco81's statement suggesting otherwise.



If it wasn't capped you'd get 30mbps upload too (actually about 27mbps with a docsis 2.0 modem, or about 9 mbps with a docsis 1.1 modem). I'm sure those speeds are Powerboost, you just need to test it with a larger file, at least 250MB. I have only the 6/1 basic tier but I get 30/3 during Powerboost.


----------



## chemist047

Thanks C3, TPeterson, and Tom for all your help/input, I installed my Cablecard today and all the HD channels look really good. I will be watching all my college bball games in HD now! Thanks again!


----------



## Brian Conrad

BTW, I was just over at Fry's (in Concord) and I see they now stock the Silicon Dust "HD HomeRun" boxes. This is what I (and some others here) use on my home network so that I can watch HD on any of my computers and use any of them as a DVR. They have two ATSC and QAM tuners.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15937046
> 
> 
> If it wasn't capped you'd get 30mbps upload too (actually about 27mbps with a docsis 2.0 modem, or about 9 mbps with a docsis 1.1 modem). I'm sure those speeds are Powerboost, you just need to test it with a larger file, at least 250MB. I have only the 6/1 basic tier but I get 30/3 during Powerboost.



No, like I said, my cable modem is not capped and my reported rates are not simply powerboost. You don't have to believe me, I suppose, but here's some evidence from my CM:
Code:


Code:


Downstream Channel
                                         
                        
 Lock Status     Operational
 Modulation      256QAM
 Channel ID      35
 Provisioned Rate        Unlimited
 Symbol Rate     41879.195 Ksym/sec
 Downstream Power        1.0 dBmV
 SNR     38.0 dB
                 

Upstream Channel
                                         
                        
 Lock Status     Operational
 Modulation      16QAM
 Channel ID      3
 Provisioned Rate        Unlimited
 Symbol Rate     2560 Ksym/sec
 Upstream Power          42.0 dBmV

"Provisioned Rate Unlimited" means the cable modem isn't using dynamic QOS to limit flows which is what powerboost depends upon.


----------



## ayewbf

And, no, you wouldn't get 30Mbps upload speeds without caps - the available bandwidth of the underlying pipe is not symmetric. Just like with ADSL.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15923443
> 
> 
> They bill ahead. Comcast is notorious about billing and unnecessarily complicates it. I would just take the bills to local Comcast office and they can override and fix pretty easily. Explaining billing problem on phone could be tough to impossible depending on the rep that handles it. Comcast has no notion of consistency... for them pretty much every case is special case.
> 
> 
> Only clever thing is that 99% of their billing errors end costing customers more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have cancelled my Comcast HSI service 11/04 last year.

I had the payment on auto-pay. They charged my credit card for the Dec, so I went into the local office to really cancel. They assured me that the account had been cancelled; I should be getting a refund.


They kept charging my credit card for Jan as well. So I stopped the auto-payment. I just checked my account (I can still login) They are continuing to bill me for Feb & Mar. I hope this wont mess up my credit record for delinquency.


----------



## walk

Ok this is getting ridiculous. Every Sunday now my internet completely tanks.


Last Result:

Download Speed: 519 kbps (64.9 KB/sec transfer rate)

Upload Speed: 2252 kbps (281.5 KB/sec transfer rate)











Downstream Value

Frequency 723000000 Hz

Signal to Noise Ratio 33 dB

QAM QAM256

Network Access Control Object ON

Power Level 8 dBmV



Upstream Value

Channel ID 4

Frequency 22100000 Hz

Ranging Service ID 594

Symbol Rate 2.560 Msym/s

Power Level 33 dBmV

2009-03-01 09:54:09 3-Critical R02.0 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
2009-03-01 09:25:25 3-Critical R02.0 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out



Target Name: www.comcast.net 

IP: 96.17.70.19

Date/Time: 3/1/2009 10:05:11 AM to 3/1/2009 10:06:46 AM


Hop Sent Err PL% Min Max Avg Host Name / [IP]

3 19 2 10.5 7 70 17 ge-1-5-ur01.petaluma.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.86.142.89]

4 20 5 25.0 7 35 13 te-7-1-ur01.rohnertpr.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.158]

5 20 3 15.0 8 52 14 te-0-5-0-0-ar01.sfsutro.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.192.137]

6 19 3 15.8 15 47 24 pos-1-7-0-0-cr01.sanjose.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.90.153]

7 20 5 25.0 20 71 30 pos-0-9-0-0-cr01.losangeles.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.186]

8 20 2 10.0 21 68 29 a96-17-70-19.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com [96.17.70.19]


As you can see, signal level is fine - superb actually, and upload speed is not affected, only download.


----------



## tex94

I live in Marin and just ordered 2 digital transport adapters (DTAs) so I can watch the channels that are about to be converted to digital (channels 35+). My main TV is fine as I have a DCT3416 so no need to use it there. I do have some questions for my other setups though:


Office TV: 2008 Sharp 32" HDTV with QAM, NTSC, ATSC tuners. I dont have a box for this TV as I really only use it rarely but when I do I typically am watching an HD network broadcast or something on ESPN (when the family kicks me out of the main room).
*QUESTION #1:* With this new DTA, will I still be able to get my HD shows? If yes, how will I tune them in (presuming they are going to leave channel 7 as SD, what will the HD channel be)?
Bedroom TV: Ok, this setup is going to get embarrassing







...today I have cable connected to a Tivo Series 2 (single tuner) then to a VCR and an RF modulator before connecting to an ancient 15" Goldstar TV. My wife uses the TV a fair amount and loves the Tivo player which has a lifetime subscription. So...
*QUESTION #2:* Can I set up my Tivo to change the channels on the DTA? Do I need to use the old IR device? Any chance I could use some sort of cross-connect cable from the IR out on Tivo to the IR in on the DTA?
*QUESTION #3:* Can I program my universal remotes for the DTA? Any idea which codes to use? I think the box is made by Pace?
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## hiker

tex94,

1. Should work ok. If your Sharp is like my older one there are 2 cable inputs, one for analog and one for digital. Probably use the analog for DTA and another direct cable to digital. I don't know how you are receiving ESPN-HD on that TV since here it's encrypted. You could also use the TV's QAM tuner for the channels and skip the DTA, but it's a hassle to find the channel numbers without a cablecard.

2. Try TiVo forum here 

3. Try the AVS remote forum or remotecentral.com


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/15943456
> 
> 
> tex94,
> 
> 1. Should work ok. If your Sharp is like my older one there are 2 cable inputs, one for analog and one for digital. Probably use the analog for DTA and another direct cable to digital. I don't know how you are receiving ESPN-HD on that TV since here it's encrypted. You could also use the TV's QAM tuner for the channels and skip the DTA, but it's a hassle to find the channel numbers without a cablecard.
> 
> 2. Try TiVo forum here
> 
> 3. Try the AVS remote forum or remotecentral.com



I only have a single RF input on the TV so I can't do that. Perhaps I need to get an HD box instead? How much would the non-DVR version cost/month?


thanks


----------



## walk

Downstream Value

Frequency 723000000 Hz

Signal to Noise Ratio 23 dB

QAM QAM256

Network Access Control Object ON

Power Level 9 dBmV The Downstream Power Level reading is a snapshot taken at the time this page was requested. Please Reload/Refresh this Page for a new reading



Upstream Value

Channel ID 2

Frequency 18900000 Hz

Ranging Service ID 282

Symbol Rate 2.560 Msym/s

Power Level 34 dBmV


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/15943581
> 
> 
> I only have a single RF input on the TV so I can't do that. Perhaps I need to get an HD box instead? How much would the non-DVR version cost/month?
> 
> 
> thanks



I think it would be $6.99 for add'l digital outlet fee + $7 for HD equipment (HD STB). If your TV can take cablecard like mine, it would be only $6.99 but you would not get guide or VOD.


----------



## raghu1111

Has anyone seen bad and varying internet speeds last 2-3 days? Many times I am getting around 1.5Mbps download. This evening got 800Kbps down and 500kbps up on speednet.net. This is pretty bad.


I am attaching "signal" page of my Motorola cable modem. Is there anything suspicious? I called Comcast couple of days back and they said they don't have any maintenance in the area.


down stream : S/N is 34 and "Power Level" is -10dBmV

Up stream : "Power Level" : 54 dBmV


This is North San Jose between 237 and 880.


----------



## walk

Yes I have since early Jan.


Your power levels are terrible. Have a tech come out and fix it.

Your downstream levels (power your modem is getting from the cableco) is too low and SNR is too low.

Downstream power should be closer to 0 as possible. SNR should be 33 MIN, ideally more like 37-38.

Upstream power (power required for your modem to put out in order to connect) should be around 35 ideally, 54 is getting close to not being able to connect.

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/16085 


Mine are usually okay though I saw the downstream SNR drop to 32db and even 23db(!) a couple of times yesterday. Having a tech out tonight to check the wiring (again) and replace the modem.


----------



## waver123

>> Hi all,

>> Since about last week, I suddenly was unable to received KTSF digital channel 26.1 on my computer with a fusionhd tuner card (it's all blank, like no-signal) , I can see it's multiplex >> channel 26.2 fine (MBC America) and I don't see any problems on any other digital channels that I watch. I can watch KTSF on it's normal analog channel but the reception is pretty >> bad. Has anybody seen this problem?


oops never mind was trying to post on the OTA thread....


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15950041
> 
> 
> Yes I have since early Jan.
> 
> Your power levels are terrible. Have a tech come out and fix it.



Thanks walk. I am wondering what to describe this to Comcast rep on phone so that they send a tech. Will tech actually look at these numbers? This is a pretty standard modem, but not a Comcast provided one.


Did you also experience the variations in speed? I checked again this morning, and couple of times it was around 14Mbps and a couple of times around 8Mbps.


----------



## walk

Those kind of variations are normal. I'm talking about sub-1mb speeds, slow web pages and timeouts, and packet loss.


Just tell them you want a tech out to fix your signal which is low and your internet has been very slow or totally out lately.


----------



## raghu1111

Yup. This is varying a lot. this evening it was 850kbps down and 1300kbps (no typos).


----------



## tskrainar





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15935978
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input Tom. It sounds like you recommend getting a Cablecard over an HD box, is that the general consensus here? I won't be using an HD-DVR box in my setup.



My own $0.02... (and my name is also Tom): PQ with a CableCARD is much better than with the Moto boxen (of course this depends on the quality of the decoder in your TV, so YMMV), but if you've got a quality TV you may very well be impressed. A neighbor of mine just got a Moto HD-DVR box, and the HD PQ is craptastic. He had been getting the non-encrypted HD channels straight off the wire for a few days right after getting the TV, and the PQ degradation was quite noticeable once he hooked up the Moto.


Personally, I recall the time when I ditched the box for a CC (it was then a 550 area with no VOD, so I really wasn't missing anything), and was nothing less than shocked at the improvement in PQ, particularly on the digital SD channels. Sadly, most (all?) of those SD channels are now horribly over-compressed, and I can only imagine how bad they look on the Moto boxen.


Speaking of which, with the upcoming conversion of extended basic channels to all-digital, are there any plans to compress things less (ditch 3-packing on HD, and improved SD)? I really haven't been around here in awhile, and looking through the semi-recent posts, wasn't able to glean what benefits the freeing up of that 30-some channels is going to bring us (although I would imagine more HD channels). Mikef5?










I suppose the _real_ improvements won't be seen until they can fully deploy set tops which can handle frequencies upward of 860MHz into the 1GHz areas.


----------



## Brian Conrad

For the DOCSIS 3.0 freaks here:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/...entry_id=36455 


Sounds nice if you really need that much speed (maybe for a business application). But it just means you'll reach that 250 GB cap faster. And in today's economy most people are looking at cutting their bills not raising them.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15960578
> 
> 
> For the DOCSIS 3.0 freaks here:
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/...entry_id=36455
> 
> 
> Sounds nice if you really need that much speed (maybe for a business application). But it just means you'll reach that 250 GB cap faster. And in today's economy most people are looking at cutting their bills not raising them.



Editor must have been asleep to leave that title as is; "now offering" and "soon" in the same sentence/title?


----------



## walk

Well I had a tech out last night and he put a little dongle on the end of the cable that fixed the signal levels. At least for now.

It had been varying between 5 and 10-11 dbmv (8 is the max recc'd) now it's at 0, so in theory... if it varies it should only go up to 5-6.. Then the upload power went from 32-33 (marginal) to 40 (good). The upload never varies much, but we'll see if this fixes my issues.


He also said he'd have people check all the local nodes since he agreed with me that everything inside the house and outside up to the drop looks perfect...


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/15960578
> 
> 
> For the DOCSIS 3.0 freaks here:
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/...entry_id=36455
> 
> 
> Sounds nice if you really need that much speed (maybe for a business application). But it just means you'll reach that 250 GB cap faster. And in today's economy most people are looking at cutting their bills not raising them.



The pricing seems kinda odd for the lower tiers. $10 for an increase of 4 mbps down?


I have Blast! right now, paying extra $10 for that, but with that prices and speed difference I should be able to downgrade and save $10.


> Quote:
> Comcast is also providing more speed to its existing tiers.
> 
> 
> *Performance Plus - 16 mbps down/2mbps up for $68.95/month standalone and $52.95/month when bundled with another service.
> 
> 
> *Performance - 12 mbps down/ 2 mbps up for $58.95/month standalone and $42.95/month when bundled with another service.


----------



## rsra13

Also, can I go and exchange my modem for a DOCSIS 3.0 now?


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15960797
> 
> 
> Well I had a tech out last night and he put a little dongle on the end of the cable that fixed the signal levels. At least for now. [...]



Good to hear that. tech is coming to my place on wednesday. Did he/she know about the signal numbers? Did you have to show them any info on the internet?


When you say "little dongle on the end", which end is that? Is it outside the house?


thanks,


----------



## Mikef5

*Here is the Official Comcast Announcement on the availability of DOCSIS 3.0*


Sorry this is late but better late than never.

The reason for the attachment is so there is no question on what was said or how it was said and since I'm late posting this it's much faster this way.


Time to say goodbye to Sonic Net








Attachment 135496 


Laters,

Mikef5

 

DOCSIS 3 - Bay Area 3.3.09.pdf 54.12109375k . file


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15961170
> 
> 
> The pricing seems kinda odd for the lower tiers. $10 for an increase of 4 mbps down?
> 
> 
> I have Blast! right now, paying extra $10 for that, but with that prices and speed difference I should be able to downgrade and save $10.



You have "Performance Plus"(Blast!) now at $52.95 right? I plan to drop to the new "Performance" at $42.95 myself as that extra 4mb/s DL is really of no consequence to me and $10 is $10.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/15943581
> 
> 
> I only have a single RF input on the TV so I can't do that. Perhaps I need to get an HD box instead? How much would the non-DVR version cost/month?



May be taking cable out from DTA and regular cable into one side of a Y splitter and connecting the other end to TV will get you all these? This is essentially a reverse Y split.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15961291
> 
> 
> Good to hear that. tech is coming to my place on wednesday. Did he/she know about the signal numbers? Did you have to show them any info on the internet?
> 
> 
> When you say "little dongle on the end", which end is that? Is it outside the house?
> 
> 
> thanks,



Yes they should know about signal levels. He tested it with the web interface to the modem on my pc, and with his own tester box thing screwed right into the cable. My experience with these guys is that they know what they need to know to do their job, but not much else... For example he had no idea what "docsis 3.0" is... not their department lol..


The dongle is just a little plug screwed right on to the back of the modem. It's an attenuator since my signal was too high. Yours is too low though, so that may require re-wiring, using fewer splitters, or possibly an amplifier.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15961354
> 
> *Here is the Official Comcast Announcement on the availability of DOCSIS 3.0*



They gave us cake!!


Hardware by the way at this time is a Motorola SB6120. For those that let C* handle home networking there is a Netgear N router along with that modem.


----------



## dailowai

Anyone see the faster speeds yet?


----------



## davisdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15963427
> 
> 
> They gave us cake!!
> 
> 
> .



Did they give you coffee also?...I think you might be the over-caffeinated fighter pilot in their new Commercial (pretty funny for a C* video)










http://www.comcast.com/fastestfast/


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davisdog* /forum/post/15964153
> 
> 
> Did they give you coffee also?...I think you might be the over-caffeinated fighter pilot in their new Commercial (pretty funny for a C* video)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/fastestfast/



Now that's really funny and well done









You know the guy riding the naked rabbit does look a lot like Barovelli














!!!

So Dave, have you been moonlighting by doing Comcast commercials







?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/15963994
> 
> 
> Anyone see the faster speeds yet?



You'll need a new modem (DOCSIS 3.0 compatible) to see the faster speeds.


As mentioned above Comcast is using the Motorola SB6120. I guess you should be able to go to your local office and exchange, if you are renting a modem from Comcast, your old one.


I'm not sure if they are selling DOCSIS 3.0 modem at retail (or online) stores right now, but if I remember correctly they were pretty expensive. Of course, worst of the cases, you can just rent one Motorola from Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15966908
> 
> 
> You'll need a new modem (DOCSIS 3.0 compatible) to see the faster speeds.
> 
> 
> As mentioned above Comcast is using the Motorola SB6120. I guess you should be able to go to your local office and exchange, if you are renting a modem from Comcast, your old one.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if they are selling DOCSIS 3.0 modem at retail (or online) stores right now, but if I remember correctly they were pretty expensive. Of course, worst of the cases, you can just rent one Motorola from Comcast.



You will need a new D3 modem for the 2 upper tiers not for the new lower speeds ( I believe it's Ultra and above ). Also for the D3 modems, there is, at this time, no self install, I've heard they are going to do a separate drop to the D3 modems ( that was the last I heard, but that might of changed ).


I too looked online to see if these new modems where being sold but no luck. Since these modems just came out I doubt if they will be available for retail for sometime. Heck, I had a hard time finding the user manual online for the SB6120. From what I read the hook up is pretty simple. The hookup they show doesn't take into account a router but I've got my DSL through the router so that should be an easy switch out.


I just want to know, since there is no self install for the D3 modem, are they still going to charge about $100 for them to do the install ? Can't get a clear answer from the CSR's ( according to them it's not available in Milpitas..... really ? ). I guess I'll have to ask someone higher up the food chain.


I'm looking forward to the new speeds.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

I just bought a new TV and installed HDMI 1.3a cabling in the walls of my house. I need a comcast DVR box that I can just plug in one HDMI plug and get HD audio/video to my TV. Do all comcast offices stock up on cable boxes with this? The last several times I got boxes, they had these old, used 6200's with DVI out. DVI-->HDMI cable or convert is not an option since I need audio as well. Is there a particular model I need to ask for? How readily available are they?


----------



## mazman49

The new speeds are great - but when will more HD channels start appearing?????


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15967459
> 
> 
> I just bought a new TV and installed HDMI 1.3a cabling in the walls of my house. I need a comcast DVR box that I can just plug in one HDMI plug and get HD audio/video to my TV. Do all comcast offices stock up on cable boxes with this? The last several times I got boxes, they had these old, used 6200's with DVI out. DVI-->HDMI cable or convert is not an option since I need audio as well. Is there a particular model I need to ask for? How readily available are they?



You need a 6400 series or a 3400 series if you're in a digital/analog simulcast area. You shouldn't have any problem getting those boxes at your local Comcast office.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15967557
> 
> 
> You need a 6400 series or a 3400 series if you're in a digital/analog simulcast area. You shouldn't have any problem getting those boxes at your local Comcast office.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/15967463
> 
> 
> The new speeds are great - but when will more HD channels start appearing?????



One of the reasons for shifting some of the analog channels to digital is to allow for DOCSIS 3.0 and giving more room for the addition of new HD channels. One channel that is coming is CSNCA-HD which will be on channel 721, that should be available in April sometime, that's when the channel will launch. I'm hoping for MLB-HD but haven't heard much about this lately. HDNET would be nice also, there was an article a while back that said Comcast and HDNET had come to an agreement on carriage but I haven't seen much on that either. Other than that I can't think of any HD channel that I really would like to see. Maybe others would like to input what channels they would like to see next










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15967354
> 
> 
> You will need a new D3 modem for the 2 upper tiers not for the new lower speeds ( I believe it's Ultra and above ).
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Are you sure about that? I can keep my modem, rented from Comcast, and still have the new speeds?


As mentioned before I have Blast, and I really like having 16 down/2 up, but with the new speeds the normal service is going to be 12 down/2 up, so I think I can survive without those 4 mbps. It would be really great if I don't have to switch modems since I have a lot of devices networked and don't want to risk it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15967663
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I can keep my modem, rented from Comcast, and still have the new speeds?
> 
> 
> As mentioned before I have Blast, and I really like having 16 down/2 up, but with the new speeds the normal service is going to be 12 down/2 up, so I think I can survive without those 4 mbps. It would be really great if I don't have to switch modems since I have a lot of devices networked and don't want to risk it.



The last I heard the 2 tiers, Ultra and Extreme, would require the new D3 modems, the lower tiers would not and existing customers, on the lower tiers, would have their speeds bumped up automatically. That is my understanding and I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will correct me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

OK.


I guess we should see reports in the following days from the people that have standard service (not Blast) and have the old modems.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15967795
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> I guess we should see reports in the following days from the people that have standard service (not Blast) and have the old modems.



RSRA13,


Read the pdf file that I just uploaded the other day, it will explain it much better and that is the official announcement from Comcast. It addresses some of your concerns in it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15967354
> 
> 
> You will need a new D3 modem for the 2 upper tiers not for the new lower speeds ( I believe it's Ultra and above ). Also for the D3 modems, there is, at this time, no self install, I've heard they are going to do a separate drop to the D3 modems ( that was the last I heard, but that might of changed ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's curious, I wonder what they mean by that, a separate line from the street, or just another split off the point of entry, neither really makes much sense.


----------



## walk

The 50mb speed is $140/mo (plus $3 modem rental since they don't sell them).. I doubt they will get very many takers at that price.


Shame really, other areas of the country where Verizon has done FTTH get superior speeds for under $90/mo.


What a drag it is to live in the technological backwater that is the SF Bay Area huh?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15967633
> 
> 
> One of the reasons for shifting some of the analog channels to digital is to allow for DOCSIS 3.0 and giving more room for the addition of new HD channels. One channel that is coming is CSNCA-HD which will be on channel 721, that should be available in April sometime, that's when the channel will launch. I'm hoping for MLB-HD but haven't heard much about this lately. HDNET would be nice also, there was an article a while back that said Comcast and HDNET had come to an agreement on carriage but I haven't seen much on that either. Other than that I can't think of any HD channel that I really would like to see. Maybe others would like to input what channels they would like to see next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Docsis 3.0 has nothing to do with HD channels. Moving analog channels to digital could allow them to add more channels, but I wouldn't hold my breath (actually, I didn't - I switched to D*).


CSN-California is not a new channel, it's the home of the Sacramento Kings (others?) and is available on D* already. It's part of the $10 sports-pack (along with about 40 other regional sports channels, most in HD) but I hope that if the A's and Sharks are moving there they will unlock it for Bay Area sub'ers.


By the way, I noticed you people in the formerly-2%-club (Saramilgatos) are getting the new speeds first.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15968461
> 
> 
> That's curious, I wonder what they mean by that, a separate line from the street, or just another split off the point of entry, neither really makes much sense.



I was told a line drop for the 2 upper tiers. I'm sure that's just for the initial roll out, I'm sure it's a " better safe than sorry " situation and once they get the roll out to more people and see what's really required this may change. Just like there is no self install right now for the 2 upper tiers, that will change in time just like when the first dvr's rolled out it required them to install them and later you could just pick them up at the local Comcast office.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15968797
> 
> 
> Docsis 3.0 has nothing to do with HD channels. Moving analog channels to digital could allow them to add more channels, but I wouldn't hold my breath (actually, I didn't - I switched to D*).
> 
> 
> CSN-California is not a new channel, it's the home of the Sacramento Kings (others?) and is available on D* already. It's part of the $10 sports-pack (along with about 40 other regional sports channels, most in HD) but I hope that if the A's and Sharks are moving there they will unlock it for Bay Area sub'ers.
> 
> 
> By the way, I noticed you people in the formerly-2%-club (Saramilgatos) are getting the new speeds first.



Walk,


CSNCA-HD is not available on D* or any other provider, it wouldn't be available until some time in April when the station goes active. CSNCA-SD on the other hand is available to just about anyone. I was talking about the HD version of it.


As far as the movement of some of the analog channels to digital, read what I said. One of the reasons was to add DOCSIS 3.0, to make space available for it ( it uses channel bonding and thus requires more bandwidth usage ) and to add more HD channels. Those are the reasons for the analog channels being shifted to digital, and that's what they are doing.


I don't know why you insist that Comcast is not going to add any more HD channels. Like I said,they are adding channel 721 sometime in April, MLB-HD should be coming soon and there are the 11 or 12 HD channels that some of the Bay Area didn't get in the initial roll out of those HD channels. I would rather have them spend more time and money getting channels that actually have HD content and not just add channels just to say " mines's bigger than yours" and all the providers seem to be saying that lately







.


The reason that we, the SaraMilgatos area, are getting the new speeds now is because we were upgraded ( my favorite word ) to 1 GHz and have the bandwidth to do it now and not have to wait until the analog channels are moved to digital and yes, it's nice not being the red-headed stepchild anymore










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

My wife went to go pick up a 6400 at a local store. She said they told her it will be $27 a month for that box. I told her that cant be right. What's the real monthly price? I have 3 cable boxes already and only pay $7 each. I guessing they are still the same price since no network/backend services have been added.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15969226
> 
> 
> My wife went to go pick up a 6400 at a local store. She said they told her it will be $27 a month for that box. I told her that cant be right. What's the real monthly price? I have 3 cable boxes already and only pay $7 each. I guessing they are still the same price since no network/backend services have been added.



I checked my cable bill and my two 6412's costs me $15.95 each and there is a Digital Additional Outlet charge of $6.99. I don't know where they get that one HD box would be $27 since you only would have one HD box and no other additional outlet fees should be charged. Have them give you a brochure with their pricing, that should be available at the local Comcast office.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I know, congrats.










CSN-CA *HD* is listed on D* channel 698 according to the web page lineup. I don't have it, so I can't check for sure. It may be dark until April for all I know. Of course like all the other CSN/FSN channels they are dark unless there is actually a game in HD (like 720 on Comcast).


As for being skeptical... this is Comcast we're talking about. We still don't have the last round of HD channels they added in other areas, and still no ETA on getting them.. if ever. Even if they do add them, they will probably 3-pack or 4-pack or 29-pack them, using their wonderful patented Block-O-Vision process...










As for "real" HD channels, MLB-HD is pretty nice, so is HDNet/HDNet Movies, MGM-HD, and of course the 19-20 channels of HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz that are availble, these all broadcast real honest to god HD content nearly 24/7/365.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15967633
> 
> 
> Maybe others would like to input what channels they would like to see next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Biography channel HD

Big Ten Network HD

Smithsonian channel HD


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15969366
> 
> 
> I know, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSN-CA *HD* is listed on D* channel 698 according to the web page lineup. I don't have it, so I can't check for sure. It may be dark until April for all I know. Of course like all the other CSN/FSN channels they are dark unless there is actually a game in HD (like 720 on Comcast).
> 
> 
> As for being skeptical... this is Comcast we're talking about. We still don't have the last round of HD channels they added in other areas, and still no ETA on getting them.. if ever. Even if they do add them, they will probably 3-pack or 4-pack or 29-pack them, using their wonderful patented Block-O-Vision process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for "real" HD channels, MLB-HD is pretty nice, so is HDNet/HDNet Movies, MGM-HD, and of course the 19-20 channels of HBO, Showtime, Cinemax and Starz that are availble, these all broadcast real honest to god HD content nearly 24/7/365.



Walk,


If you check one of my posts, a couple of days ago, I posted about CSNCA-HD and it's launch date which will be in April, so even though it maybe listed in your guide it's not even active yet. Heck, my Tivo says I have MLB-HD available and we all know that's not real.... yet










I don't know about Petaluma, but once the analog channels are moved to digital in your area you will get those HD channels...... if you were still with Comcast that is










Well, 3 packing or 4 packing, at least in my area, it has been fixed and is much better as far as picture quality, your mileage may vary but they are trying to address this and for the most part it is working.


Wow 19 or 20 channels of HBO, Showtime etc.... nice but I don't have the time to view them all nor the space on my dvrs and they just repeat what the others show, you just get to view them more often.


I'm glad D* does the trick for you but all providers suck in one way or the other, you just decide on what you can put up with or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

I'm not sure about you guys, but I could never figure out why there aren't Playboy HD and Spice HD channels. I'm sure its not because there isn't a demand for it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15969516
> 
> 
> Biography channel HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Smithsonian channel HD


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15969516
> 
> 
> Biography channel HD
> 
> Big Ten Network HD
> 
> Smithsonian channel HD



Smithsonian a great channel, lots of good content there, I watch it quite a bit, significantly more than any of the others, NGC, Disc, Science, etc.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15969166
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> CSNCA-HD is not available on D* or any other provider, it wouldn't be available until some time in April when the station goes active. CSNCA-SD on the other hand is available to just about anyone. I was talking about the HD version of it.
> 
> 
> As far as the movement of some of the analog channels to digital, read what I said. One of the reasons was to add DOCSIS 3.0, to make space available for it ( it uses channel bonding and thus requires more bandwidth usage ) and to add more HD channels. Those are the reasons for the analog channels being shifted to digital, and that's what they are doing.
> 
> 
> I don't know why you insist that Comcast is not going to add any more HD channels. Like I said,they are adding channel 721 sometime in April, MLB-HD should be coming soon and there are the 11 or 12 HD channels that some of the Bay Area didn't get in the initial roll out of those HD channels. I would rather have them spend more time and money getting channels that actually have HD content and not just add channels just to say " mines's bigger than yours" and all the providers seem to be saying that lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The reason that we, the SaraMilgatos area, are getting the new speeds now is because we were upgraded ( my favorite word ) to 1 GHz and have the bandwidth to do it now and not have to wait until the analog channels are moved to digital and yes, it's nice not being the red-headed stepchild anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, CSNCA-HD is alive and well on DishNetwork, Channel 5409 (409). There is a Kings-Thunder game scheduled on March 10 at 7PM. Dish does not have this channel on full time, just for games. The following URL will show you that what I say is correct. While it shows CSN West, that was changed a while back when CSN changed from West to CA.

http://dishnetwork.com/sports/regional/default.aspx 

http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/.../?preview=true


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/15969780
> 
> 
> Mike, CSNCA-HD is alive and well on DishNetwork, Channel 5409 (409). There is a Kings-Thunder game scheduled on March 10 at 7PM. Dish does not have this channel on full time, just for games. The following URL will show you that what I say is correct. While it shows CSN West, that was changed a while back when CSN changed from West to CA.
> 
> http://dishnetwork.com/sports/regional/default.aspx
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/.../?preview=true



It's on DirecTV as well, channel 698-1 for HD games only.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15969884
> 
> 
> It's on DirecTV as well, channel 698-1 for HD games only.



Yep, my bad. I read it wrong. It's an announcement that CSNCA-HD will now be available on Comcast in the Bay Area. Since most of the stuff on CSNCA is out of the local market it wasn't a big deal to show the HD stuff here but now that some of the local Bay Area teams have moved to CSNCA it has become important to show the games in HD for those Bay Area teams. I've got to get some new glasses and stop eating those mushrooms. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15970172
> 
> 
> Yep, my bad. I read it wrong. It's an announcement that CSNCA-HD will now be available on Comcast in the Bay Area. Since most of the stuff on CSNCA is out of the local market it wasn't a big deal to show the HD stuff here but now that some of the local Bay Area teams have moved to CSNCA it has become important to show the games in HD for those Bay Area teams. I've got to get some new glasses and stop eating those mushrooms. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, I think you were correct in principle, I've never watched the channel so I don't if it's blacked out in the bay area, but the actual channel itself is up and running and has been for awhile.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15970346
> 
> 
> Well, I think you were correct in principle, I've never watched the channel so I don't if it's blacked out in the bay area, but the actual channel itself is up and running and has been for awhile.



and I don't watch unless it's in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/15962210
> 
> 
> Yes they should know about signal levels.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Yours is too low though, so that may require re-wiring, using fewer splitters, or possibly an amplifier.



You are right. The signal was too week. The tech came and checked the values. At the junction box, there were two 4-way splitters involved.. effectively giving my connection 1/16. Here removed one of them and the modem signals are normal (s/n : 36, down power level : -1, and up power level 44). Hopefully it stays that way.


Strangely the internet speeds are still fluctuating.. over minutes now. It's been around couple hours since the signal was fixed, but speedtest.net test vary a lot between 15Mbps to 2-3Mbps down... a few minutes high and a few minutes low. Hopefully it does not stay this way for long.


----------



## dailowai




> Quote:
> In addition to the new speed tiers, Comcast will *soon* be increasing speeds for its existing customers.



Read to fast and didn't see the soon part. I guess need to wait a little longer before I see double the speed for my current connection.


----------



## Dospac

It's not HD but you can subscribe to the more expensive spanish package, (total, not selecto, I think?) and get free unlimited Playboy en espanol.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/15969619
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about you guys, but I could never figure out why there aren't Playboy HD and Spice HD channels. I'm sure its not because there isn't a demand for it.


----------



## nottrue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dailowai* /forum/post/15971741
> 
> 
> Read to fast and didn't see the soon part. I guess need to wait a little longer before I see double the speed for my current connection.



speed doubled here in south bay !


powerboost up to 4 MB/s










constant downloadspeed: 1,6 - 2MB/s


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15968967
> 
> 
> I was told a line drop for the 2 upper tiers. I'm sure that's just for the initial roll out, I'm sure it's a " better safe than sorry " situation and once they get the roll out to more people and see what's really required this may change. Just like there is no self install right now for the 2 upper tiers, that will change in time just like when the first dvr's rolled out it required them to install them and later you could just pick them up at the local Comcast office.



Separate wire to the splitter point.


I wonder if you can purchase a 6120 (or other D3 modem) at retail? That would be a self install.


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/15971268
> 
> 
> Strangely the internet speeds are still fluctuating.. over minutes now. It's been around couple hours since the signal was fixed, but speedtest.net test vary a lot between 15Mbps to 2-3Mbps down... a few minutes high and a few minutes low. Hopefully it does not stay this way for long.



There is something very wrong with the upstream traffic that is also affecting bandwidth as well. I am trying a voip phone over last couple weeks and the voice to receiver also gets very choppy. Checking the quality of connection with http://www.whichvoip.com/voip/speed_test/ppspeed.html shows very high jitter (fluctuations in delays) for upstream traffic. Has anyone seen this? Could some around San Jose / Milpitas confirm the above site gives good results?


For me the results summary as text : is :


Speed test statistics

---------------------

Download speed: 2590840 bps

Upload speed: 1153800 bps

Quality of service: 36 %

Download test type: socket

Upload test type: socket

Maximum download pause: 1311 ms

Average download pause: 9 ms

Minimum round trip time to server: 86 ms

Average round trip time to server: 236 ms



VoIP test statistics

--------------------

Jitter: you --> server: 218.2 ms

Jitter: server --> you: 0.3 ms

Packet loss: you --> server: 0.0 %

Packet loss: server --> you: 0.0 %

Packet discards: 0.0 %

Packets out of order: 0.0 %

Number of supported VoIP lines: 19

Estimated MOS score: 3.5


So the quality is very asymmetric.


This is mostly starting to feel like too off topic... If some did the same test from the above url, please send your results to my pm. Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15972496
> 
> 
> Separate wire to the splitter point.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can purchase a 6120 (or other D3 modem) at retail? That would be a self install.



That's the way my setup is, it's the first thing I did when I had HSI problems. Turns out the problem was local load balancing(tilt), but I've left it wired that way for simplicity and reliability.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15972496
> 
> 
> Separate wire to the splitter point.
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can purchase a 6120 (or other D3 modem) at retail? That would be a self install.



I've tried searching the internet for the 6120 and no luck. Do you know of any other manufacturers of the D3 modems ? It's not that I don't want them to do the install, I just don't like the idea of paying someone to do something that I can do myself and especially if it saves me $100 ..










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15973110
> 
> 
> I've tried searching the internet for the 6120 and no luck. Do you know of any other manufacturers of the D3 modems ? It's not that I don't want them to do the install, I just don't like the idea of paying someone to do something that I can do myself and especially if it saves me $100 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's $100 for the install? Whoa!! 12/2 is going to be just fine for me.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15973121
> 
> 
> It's $100 for the install? Whoa!! 12/2 is going to be just fine for me.



Actually, it says $99 on the web site for them to do the install, but what's a dollar between friends










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

Use the $99 to buy your own modem instead. Google shows a few places selling that modem, but none of them have it in stock now.


----------



## rsra13

Having problems this morning with my HSI here in South San Jose.

anyone else having problems?

It seems I can connect to Yahoo and Google (even YouTube), sites in Silicon Valley, but if I try anything outside the area the connection times out. I tried amazon, facebook (isn't FB in SV?), etc.


Some traceroutes below (in spoilers):

Although Google shows some timeouts it works fine. I even tried the NY Times website and it worked fine. And yeah, I also tried plugging the PC laptop directly to the modem, without the router and I had the same results.


any idea?

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Spoiler  
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) Tracing route to www.comcast.com [68.87.60.144]

over a maximum of 30 hops:


1 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms DD-WRT [192.168.1.1]

2 * * * Request timed out.

3 8 ms 16 ms 11 ms te-4-1-ur10.sanjose.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.85.1

90.173]

4 7 ms 9 ms 7 ms te-8-4-ur05.sanjose.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.2

26.66]

5 7 ms 9 ms 9 ms te-9-1-ur06.sanjose.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.1

92.54]

6 11 ms 20 ms 12 ms be-40-ar01.oakland.ca.sfba.comcast.net [68.87.22

6.229]

7 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms te-4-1-cr01.sacramento.ca.cbone.comcast.net [68.

86.72.81]

8 21 ms 22 ms 35 ms te-9-1-cr01.losangeles.ca.cbone.comcast.net [68.

86.68.70]

9 38 ms 42 ms 44 ms te-1-1-cr01.santateresa.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68

.86.68.82]

10 51 ms 49 ms 52 ms te-9-3-cr01.stratford.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68.8

6.68.90]

11 58 ms 57 ms 57 ms te-1-1-cr01.dallas.tx.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.6

8.94]

12 74 ms 73 ms 72 ms te-1-1-cr01.nashville.tn.cbone.comcast.net [68.8

6.68.98]

13 80 ms 78 ms 90 ms te-1-1-cr01.atlanta.ga.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.

68.102]

14 87 ms 1576 ms 84 ms te-1-1-cr01.charlotte.nc.cbone.comcast.net [68.8

6.68.106]

15 93 ms 92 ms 93 ms te-1-1-cr01.mclean.va.cbone.comcast.net [68.86.6

8.110]

16 97 ms 95 ms 100 ms te-4-2-ar01.newcastle.de.bo.comcast.net [68.86.7

2.162]

17 99 ms 101 ms 100 ms te-1-1-ar02.ndceast.pa.bo.comcast.net [68.86.228

.102]

18 100 ms 99 ms 100 ms te-4-1-ur02.ndceast.pa.bo.comcast.net [68.86.134

.49]

19 110 ms 109 ms 107 ms 68.87.98.12

20 107 ms 117 ms 109 ms eloa.comcast.com [68.87.60.144]


Trace complete.


Tracing route to www.amazon.com [72.21.210.250]

over a maximum of 30 hops:


1 1 ms 1 ms


----------



## rsra13

And yeah, just in case, I'm at work right now, that's why I'm posting this.


----------



## mazman49

I'm in San Ramon and having the same issues (at work presently).


----------



## rsra13

Thanks.


And based in those traceroutes it may not be a Comcast issue, although I've checked in the forums in DSLReports to see if someone else is having the same issues and found nothing. Maybe is still too early.


----------



## rsra13

It seems it has been fixed.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r220...ay-Area-Outage 



> Quote:
> Bay Area Outage
> 
> 
> We are currently aware of a connection issue on the West Coast, specifically the Bay Area Market.
> 
> 
> We believe this is now been resolved. If you are still experiencing an issue connecting to certain websites, please post the website and trace route to this thread.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> --
> 
> ComcastSteve


----------



## walk

Speed tests aren't going to tell you very much, they will vary from time to time for reasons unrelated to the local network.


I suggest downloading PingPlotter (google it) and running tests with that. It will show you exactly where the issues are, if there are any.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/15973206
> 
> 
> Use the $99 to buy your own modem instead. Google shows a few places selling that modem, but none of them have it in stock now.



And that's the rub, no one has them and I'm a little skeptical about that price, kind of low for a new type modem. I'll have to call Comcast and see if they'll cut some slack on the install price since you can't do a self install, you never know until you ask










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli

Make sure anything you buy is on the list of approved modems.


Another approved one may be from Ambit.


On the outage subject, I was unable to contact my Windows Home Server from work...grrr


----------



## walk

Personally think I'd wait a few months/years to buy a D3 modem. Even if you have to pay the $3, that's $36/year, and if D3 modems are $250 now and will only be $79 in a year, you've saved money. Not to mention all the teething issues with new equipment... are they using RCA modems? If so you may end up needing it replaced a few times before you get one that actually works


----------



## chemist047

Hello everyone,

I thought it was gonna be smooth sailing w/ a cable card but i was wrong....

*1st card*- installed it into my tv (Sony KD-30xs955), paired it and it worked fine for about an hour then the screen went black. Comcast tells me to return card because probably defective, so I did.
*2nd card*- installed it. Get a message that says copy protection error, so I could never pair it. Comcast tells me they will send someone the next day.
*Yesterday-* nobody shows up. I called 3 different times they said someone would arrive before 8pm. No one ever showed up.
*Today*- went to pick up 2 cards just in case one didn't work. I get the host and data id, call in to pair the card, and the guy tells me that he can't because he is seeing a "duplicate device address" on his screen and its not letting him add the data id. He sees this same message on both cards.


HELP! Has this happened to anyone? Any thoughts or ideas? A tech is "supposed" to come tomorrow again, but I'm running out of hope.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15976666
> 
> 
> Make sure anything you buy is on the list of approved modems.
> 
> 
> Another approved one may be from Ambit.
> 
> 
> On the outage subject, I was unable to contact my Windows Home Server from work...grrr



Hi Dave,


I just was on the website and found out the answer to my question about using your own modem for DOCSIS 3.0,

Here's the link... http://lite.help.comcast.net/content...b-55fa95559458 


Seems like they aren't letting you have your own modem if you want Ultra and above. Oh well, I suppose since it's just starting out I can see why they want to control it for now, maybe in the future they'll loosen this up.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15977746
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I thought it was gonna be smooth sailing w/ a cable card but i was wrong....
> 
> ...
> 
> HELP! Has this happened to anyone? Any thoughts or ideas? A tech is "supposed" to come tomorrow again, but I'm running out of hope.



My experience has been that if you don't force Comcast to completely remove all cable cards from your account and then re-add them it can be problematic.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15977746
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I thought it was gonna be smooth sailing w/ a cable card but i was wrong....
> 
> 
> the guy tells me that he can't because he is seeing a "duplicate device address" on his screen and its not letting him add the data id. He sees this same message on both cards.
> 
> 
> HELP! Has this happened to anyone? Any thoughts or ideas? A tech is "supposed" to come tomorrow again, but I'm running out of hope.



He might be trying to re-add the host number to the system - if the host was added to the billing system the first time, you don't need to add it again. Hence the "duplicate" error.


----------



## vincesfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15979290
> 
> 
> He might be trying to re-add the host number to the system - if the host was added to the billing system the first time, you don't need to add it again. Hence the "duplicate" error.



Are you trying to install an M-Card (Multi-Stream)? I have four Sony devices (two TVs, two DVRs) all of them over 3 years old, all with cable card slots. None of them would accept the M-Cards and I had to do a special request with Comcast for Single-Stream cable cards. That fixed all my pairing problems (which were similar to yours). Give it a shot.


----------



## chemist047




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincesfo* /forum/post/15980007
> 
> 
> Are you trying to install an M-Card (Multi-Stream)? I have four Sony devices (two TVs, two DVRs) all of them over 3 years old, all with cable card slots. None of them would accept the M-Cards and I had to do a special request with Comcast for Single-Stream cable cards. That fixed all my pairing problems (which were similar to yours). Give it a shot.



hey vincesfo,

I am trying to install an M-card and the tv is relatively old (definitely older than 3years). Maybe that is the problem. I will request a single-stream card, do you think the techs will carry one w/ them? Also, how did you find out that you needed a single-stream vs. a multi-stream? They are coming tomorrow so I'm hoping this can be fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/15961388
> 
> 
> You have "Performance Plus"(Blast!) now at $52.95 right? I plan to drop to the new "Performance" at $42.95 myself as that extra 4mb/s DL is really of no consequence to me and $10 is $10.



Yeah, there really is no point with staying on the 16 mbps tier anymore. Either upgrade to 22/5 for $10/more a month, or drop to 12/2 for $10 less a month...


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15981657
> 
> 
> Yeah, there really is no point with staying on the 16 mbps tier anymore. Either upgrade to 22/5 for $10/more a month, or drop to 12/2 for $10 less a month...



Yep, just waiting for confirmation from some of you that 12/2 is working fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15983650
> 
> 
> Yep, just waiting for confirmation from some of you that 12/2 is working fine.



In my case it will be awhile since Santa Rosa hasn't even been listed for the upgrade yet. I don't see why they just don't implement that 12/2 now, you don't need a D3 modem for that configuration.


As far as considering D3 speeds, I'm not spending $100 on an install, nor will I spend $3 a month on a modem rental. If D3 is something I decide I want, I'm hoping by the time it's enabled here, self-install and purchasable modems will be available.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15983650
> 
> 
> Yep, just waiting for confirmation from some of you that 12/2 is working fine.



I'm on the Performance level @ $42.95/Mo. (plus $3 for the modem rental) In fact, they obsoleted my older modem with the upgrade and then had to come out and install a Moto SB5100 a few weeks ago at no charge. The tech also upgraded the splitters. Everything is working as well as it always has.


----------



## vincesfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemist047* /forum/post/15980428
> 
> 
> hey vincesfo,
> 
> I am trying to install an M-card and the tv is relatively old (definitely older than 3years). Maybe that is the problem. I will request a single-stream card, do you think the techs will carry one w/ them? Also, how did you find out that you needed a single-stream vs. a multi-stream? They are coming tomorrow so I'm hoping this can be fixed.
> 
> Thanks.



chemist047, I moved to South San Francisco from San Francisco (still Comcast but different systems) in early 2008. In SF, I always had the single stream cards since 2006 (there were the only ones available back then anyways) and worked fine with my Sony gear. When I moved to SSF, I had to get new CCs and the only ones the technician carried were M-Cards, which, as we found out, did not pair with the Sony gear. I obviously knew it wasn't the gear (no way all four would go bad all at once), so I asked the Burlingame office (on my way to work) to request single-stream CC and voila! I doubt the technician would carry S-Cards but it doesn't hurt to ask. All I know is that I had to make a special request for them.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15984334
> 
> 
> I'm on the Performance level @ $42.95/Mo. (plus $3 for the modem rental) In fact, they obsoleted my older modem with the upgrade and then had to come out and install a Moto SB5100 a few weeks ago at no charge. The tech also upgraded the splitters. Everything is working as well as it always has.



so, are you seeing the new speeds now?


----------



## nottrue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15985627
> 
> 
> so, are you seeing the new speeds now?



yes


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15973180
> 
> 
> Actually, it says $99 on the web site for them to do the install, but what's a dollar between friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I called today and was quoted $24.95 for the truck roll and install.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/15943331
> 
> 
> I live in Marin and just ordered 2 digital transport adapters (DTAs) so I can watch the channels that are about to be converted to digital (channels 35+). My main TV is fine as I have a DCT3416 so no need to use it there. I do have some questions for my other setups though:
> 
> 
> Office TV: 2008 Sharp 32" HDTV with QAM, NTSC, ATSC tuners. I dont have a box for this TV as I really only use it rarely but when I do I typically am watching an HD network broadcast or something on ESPN (when the family kicks me out of the main room).
> *QUESTION #1:* With this new DTA, will I still be able to get my HD shows? If yes, how will I tune them in (presuming they are going to leave channel 7 as SD, what will the HD channel be)?
> Bedroom TV: Ok, this setup is going to get embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...today I have cable connected to a Tivo Series 2 (single tuner) then to a VCR and an RF modulator before connecting to an ancient 15" Goldstar TV. My wife uses the TV a fair amount and loves the Tivo player which has a lifetime subscription. So...
> *QUESTION #2:* Can I set up my Tivo to change the channels on the DTA? Do I need to use the old IR device? Any chance I could use some sort of cross-connect cable from the IR out on Tivo to the IR in on the DTA?
> *QUESTION #3:* Can I program my universal remotes for the DTA? Any idea which codes to use? I think the box is made by Pace?
> Any help is appreciated!



I received my DTAs this week and just set them up so I thought I'd answer my own questions above and share the experience:


1) Boxes are very small, light and super simple. Coax in and out, an IR input and a power cord and that's it.

2) No programming guide or on demand

3) No HD clear QAM passed through the box


I split my cable since i dont have 2 RF inputs on my TV and I still wanted the HD clear QAM channels. I connected one coax straight to the TV to access the QAM tuner. The other end went to the DTA. Since I needed to send coax out I used an old VCR as a pass through device and then used a composite cable out to a different input on the TV. Presto, HD one one input and all of the digital channels on another.


I was able to connect in a different room with TIVO. I needed to use the IR extender though to get the IR blaster to work. (Direct connection was a no go). And you need to use remote code 10141-B in the advanced settings for channel changing to get Tivo to change the channels.


A little bit of work but all set now. I had hoped I might see some improvement from the digital chanel in the PQ but I didnt notice anything. Still, I'm happy to do it if it means I'll get more HD channels on the main TV or faster internet.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/15985627
> 
> 
> so, are you seeing the new speeds now?



The CNET bandwith connection test has me at:

768.0 Kbps DSL/Cable 768k


----------



## nottrue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/15987828
> 
> 
> The CNET bandwith connection test has me at:
> 
> 768.0 Kbps DSL/Cable 768k



download a 100mb file from www.dl.tv -> http://m.podshow.com/media/19917/epi...02-05-2009.mp4 


what's your speed there ?


----------



## pappy97

So where exactly is Docsis 3.0 available in the Bay Area as of now? Just parts of San Jose? I typed in the Newark, CA zip code into the page where you check if D3 is avail and it's not yet.


I had assumed that D3 would come here like Blast: Most of the Bay Area at once, but I'm hearing things like some parts won't get it until later in the year.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15988076
> 
> 
> So where exactly is Docsis 3.0 available in the Bay Area as of now? Just parts of San Jose? I typed in the Newark, CA zip code into the page where you check if D3 is avail and it's not yet.



All of South Bay except Santa Cruz. (San Jose, Santa Clara, Salinas, Monterey Peninsula) and that area around Concord & Walnut Creek.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15988076
> 
> 
> So where exactly is Docsis 3.0 available in the Bay Area as of now? Just parts of San Jose? I typed in the Newark, CA zip code into the page where you check if D3 is avail and it's not yet.
> 
> 
> I had assumed that D3 would come here like Blast: Most of the Bay Area at once, but I'm hearing things like some parts won't get it until later in the year.



This is directly from the Comcast announcement I posted a couple of days ago.


____________________________________________________________ ___

*Beginning today, Comcast's new services will be available to residential homes (and beginning March 10 to all businesses) in the San Jose-Silicon Valley area (Alviso, Campbell, Cupertino, Los Altos, Los Gatos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Mount Hamilton, Mountain View, Saratoga, San Jose, Santa Clara and Sunnyvale), portions of the East Bay (Alamo, Antioch, Bay Point, Bethel Island, Brentwood, Byron, Castro Valley, Clayton, Clyde, Concord, Danville, Diablo, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Knightsen, Lafayette, Livermore, Martinez, Moraga, Oakley, Orinda, Pacheco, Pittsburg, Pleasant Hills, Pleasanton, Rossmoor, San Ramon, Sunol and Walnut Creek) and the Monterey-Salinas area (Carmel, Carmel Valley, Del Rey Oaks, Marina, Monterey, Pacific Grove, Pebble Beach, Salinas, Sand City, Seaside and Spreckels). From the Monterey Peninsula to the Tri-Valley, customers will soon be surfing the web even faster. The faster speeds will be available in other portions of the Bay Area later in 2009.*


____________________________________________________________ ___


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/15989584
> 
> 
> The faster speeds will be available in other portions of the Bay Area later in 2009.[/b]



Thank you, but is there any intelligence on when exactly "later in 2009" means? What's the hold up? Why isn't this like Blast, when most in the Bay Area had the new Blast speeds at the same time?


Thx.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/15989127
> 
> 
> All of South Bay except Santa Cruz. (San Jose, Santa Clara, Salinas, Monterey Peninsula) and that area around Concord & Walnut Creek.




Any Idea why not in Santa Cruz? Technical? Political???


TIA


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/15990479
> 
> 
> Thank you, but is there any intelligence on when exactly "later in 2009" means? What's the hold up? Why isn't this like Blast, when most in the Bay Area had the new Blast speeds at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thx.



Because you actually need more bandwidth to use DOCSIS 3.0, it uses channel bonding thus more bandwidth is required, that's why for those areas that are not at 1 GHz they will need to move some of the analog channels to digital to free up that bandwidth.


That is the reason for the DTA's, so the analog people that want to keep using their analog tvs can. Once the DTA's are distributed out to all the areas and the analog channels are moved to digital they will have enough bandwidth to add DOCSIS 3 to those areas.


I don't think they can add the newer lower tier speeds because DOCSIS 3 also requires hardware changes in the system and that has to be done before they do anything else. Even though the newer lower tiers don't required D3, you have to make those hardware changes for D3 first. I could be wrong on this, maybe Dave could help with this, but I think that is true.


Later in 2009 means the same as, coming soon to an area near you. It doesn't lock you into a firm time frame commitment. Every time Comcast gives a time frame and they don't make that time frame they get slammed so they don't give one, as a matter of fact none of the providers do. It's sort of like, your damned if you do and you're damned if you don't, they just decided not to be locked into one. Not what you want to hear but that's just the way it is.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/15990564
> 
> 
> Any Idea why not in Santa Cruz? Technical? Political???
> 
> 
> TIA



Maybe technical. Takes a lot of prep work.


----------



## zalusky

Are there any plans to upgrade 750MHZ systems like Cupertino or do they figure the analog to digital will forestall that beyond the current planning horizon.


----------



## zeldor

does anyone know the rate for business level docsis 3?

residential is about $150 Ive found that at least.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/15992678
> 
> 
> does anyone know the rate for business level docsis 3?
> 
> residential is about $150 Ive found that at least.



I heard residential for the 50/10 is 139.95. And business (no cap) is 189.95.


----------



## Dragunov1

So from all these new tiers it looks to me like comcast is screwing its current 16/2 customers like myself. I am currently paying 10$ more for 16/2 but for 10$ less I'll jump down to 12/2 in a heartbeat. Everyone is getting upgraded except the customers on 16/2 currently. Another thing that I don't understand is how Performance Plus will get its bandwidth doubled when it already is 16/2 (at least that's what I think my package is called.)


From the comcast statement: "# Performance Plus customers will be upgraded to Comcast's Blast! tier, which will double their download speeds to up to 16 Mbps and provide up to 2 Mbps of upload speed."


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/15999716
> 
> 
> So from all these new tiers it looks to me like comcast is screwing its current 16/2 customers like myself. I am currently paying 10$ more for 16/2 but for 10$ less I'll jump down to 12/2 in a heartbeat. Everyone is getting upgraded except the customers on 16/2 currently. Another thing that I don't understand is how Performance Plus will get its bandwidth doubled when it already is 16/2 (at least that's what I think my package is called.)



As soon as your city is upgraded you downgrade from blast! to performance plus which will cause you to go from 16/2 to 12/2 for $10 less. How is that getting screwed? The bandwidth upgrades are happening per city not per house.


Ok, you could say we're getting screwed in the sense that those of us in cities that are not upgraded are still paying the extra $10 while we wait an indeterminate amount of time for the upgrade to come to our area; meanwhile others have the upgrade already. But that's business as usual.


----------



## walk

"Performance Plus" was upgraded for free to "Blast!" about a year ago, that's why. So no, you are not getting another free upgrade, but of course you can downgrade to "Performance" when it becomes faster, if you want.


Anyway I don't see how they can afford to boost people's speeds when their system obviously can't handle the load it has on it now. At least where I live my internet slows to a crawl and craps out completely on the weekends and evenings.


----------



## Dragunov1

So what is the name of the package for 16/2 currently, before any of these upgrades?


Performance Plus customers will be upgraded to Comcast's Blast! tier, which will double their download speeds to up to 16 Mbps and provide up to 2 Mbps of upload speed.


Sounds like the only available packages now are 6/386 and 8/786, but I have been on 16/2 for about a year now.


----------



## walk

Blast = 16/2


Performance Plus = was 8/x but many were upgraded already to 16/2 aka "Blast".

I guess they're saying that if there are any left on that tier they will be upgraded.


Performance = 6/1


----------



## Paradox-SJ

So for those of us already on 16/2 we shouldnt expect anything to change.


----------



## walk

No that's not true.


Your speed will probably degrade since all your neighbors with 6/1 are now hogging more bandwidth!


----------



## c3

I just switched back to Comcast HSI last weekend, with the lowest Performance tier. This morning the SpeakEasy speed test showed 20M down and 8M up.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wareagle* /forum/post/15388466
> 
> 
> Supposedly you can program a remote button to toggle the resolution on the DCH boxes. I have a DCT, so haven't been able to test it. Here is the AVS post about it:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13524611





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15391714
> 
> 
> ah- very helpful. thank you! can't wait to swap out my STB. not sure why i didn't ask these questions earlier...



so i went in to the comcast office (after standing in line at the one near my work i found out i had to go to the one printed on my bill instead) and swapped my 6412 for 3416.


ok, yes, it has more storage, and the changing-output-resolutions-on-the-fly button is awesome as previously discussed.


but why are there people saying (in other forums as well as AVS) that SD PQ is *better* on the 3416? i could swear i am seeing WAY MORE macroblocking, mosquito noise, aliasing (jaggy diagonals), and ringing (poorly implemented edge enhancement). i mean WAY MORE. almost as if the MPEG decoder is vastly inferior or the tuner can't yield enough bitrate or both. can it just be i am seeing something "different" after having gotten used to the old device and i am suffering from "different is bad" bias? i just can't believe that. i have to trust my eyes. it's real bad.


of course they only give out refurbs. maybe i just happened to get one had already been sent back for some related issue...


----------



## dr1394

I'm a 6/1 Mbps customer, and I can confirm that (after a modem reset) I'm now getting 12/2 Mbps sustained throughput here in Mountain View.


Ron


----------



## walk

The 6412 had an analog tuner, so you were probably watching analog channels (those below 100 anyway). Depending on how good your analog reception was, it could have been better than digital. Certainly there would've been a lack of compression artifacts.


The 34xx boxes do not have an analog tuner, so you're watching the digital versions of all channels.


----------



## RBurks

I know this is mundane and boring, but did anyone else lose KRON4 HD over the air? It was on 4.2 but now is nowhere to be found in San Carlos.


I know wrong forum, but everyone here understands QAM, and it is still broadcasting on 704 via Comcast box.


----------



## vincesfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/16019043
> 
> 
> I know this is mundane and boring, but did anyone else lose KRON4 HD over the air? It was on 4.2 but now is nowhere to be found in San Carlos.
> 
> 
> I know wrong forum, but everyone here understands QAM, and it is still broadcasting on 704 via Comcast box.



RBurks, if you're talking Comcast clearQAM, KRON4 is at 28-1. I was wondering for two weeks what happened until I found this website, http://www.silicondust.com/ . You can look up the clearQAM channels by zipcode. I can't speak for the OTA channel though.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16018607
> 
> 
> The 6412 had an analog tuner, so you were probably watching analog channels (those below 100 anyway). Depending on how good your analog reception was, it could have been better than digital. Certainly there would've been a lack of compression artifacts.
> 
> 
> The 34xx boxes do not have an analog tuner, so you're watching the digital versions of all channels.



ah- good point.


and judging by some of the recent activity in this thread, the analog versions of these channels are going away at some point anyways, so i'm just seeing what i would have been seeing anyways only sooner rather than later.


i can tell you there are going to be a lot of people around here (on the peninsula) with big screens that are going to be upset when comcast moves everything to digital.


----------



## walk

SD looks like crap on a big screen no matter what..


You can try turning 480i override off to have the box upconvert it to HD, I liked it a little bit better that way on my screen.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16015096
> 
> 
> so i went in to the comcast office (after standing in line at the one near my work i found out i had to go to the one printed on my bill instead) and swapped my 6412 for 3416.
> 
> 
> but why are there people saying (in other forums as well as AVS) that SD PQ is *better* on the 3416? i could swear i am seeing WAY MORE macroblocking, mosquito noise, aliasing (jaggy diagonals), and ringing (poorly implemented edge enhancement). i mean WAY MORE. almost as if the MPEG decoder is vastly inferior or the tuner can't yield enough bitrate or both.



I don't have a 3416 yet, but when I upgraded from an early 6412 to a phase 3 6412 the picture got a lot better. Perhaps the reviews you read were comparing old 6412's, not the phase 3 models, to the 3416. I hope the 3416 won't be a step backwards.


----------



## stretch437

yeah i researched the old 6412's a little and it's true, the phase III model had a dramatically improved analog tuner. (prior to that some actually recommended using the *composite* output for SD and letting a downstream device do the work.)


so i guess what i *really* should have asked for (and i'm not sure if any of the local business offices have any) was a DCH *6*416 so i could get a decent analog tuner along with the bigger hard drive and on-the-fly resolution switching. as far as i can tell the analog signal at my location is excellent and i may as well enjoy SD without compression artifacts for as long as comcast is sending it over analog.


i guess i could always go back and find out. the process was relatively hassle-free.


----------



## walk

You can probably use a splitter and use your TV's NTSC tuner if you want, but a lot of those channels will be going away soon, supposedly.


----------



## aforkosh

Over the last few weeks, I've had several HD channels disappear or appear with a weak signal during the evening hours. I am in Oakland. Among the channels where I have seen the problems are:


741 (FX-HD) and 769 (AMC-HD).


If others are seeing these problems, please report them to Comcast. Apparently they don't monitor these problems themselves but depend on subscriber input to know where the problems are.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16021430
> 
> 
> yeah i researched the old 6412's a little and it's true, the phase III model had a dramatically improved analog tuner. (prior to that some actually recommended using the *composite* output for SD and letting a downstream device do the work.)
> 
> 
> so i guess what i *really* should have asked for (and i'm not sure if any of the local business offices have any) was a DCH *6*416 so i could get a decent analog tuner along with the bigger hard drive and on-the-fly resolution switching. as far as i can tell the analog signal at my location is excellent and i may as well enjoy SD without compression artifacts for as long as comcast is sending it over analog.
> 
> 
> i guess i could always go back and find out. the process was relatively hassle-free.



Note that on the DCT-6412 phase III and the DCH-6416, the analog signals are encoded inside the STB. Even if you're not saving to disk, you're still viewing the locally encoded and decoded MPEG-2 version of the SD input, *not* the analog SD input directly.


The local MPEG-2 encoder is running a VBR rate of 6 Mbps average and 9 Mbps peak. The resolution is 544x480. With these high bitrates and some nice noise reduction pre-processing, the locally MPEG-2 encoded analog channels look pretty good.


Ron


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16021430
> 
> 
> yeah i researched the old 6412's a little and it's true, the phase III model had a dramatically improved analog tuner. (prior to that some actually recommended using the *composite* output for SD and letting a downstream device do the work.)
> 
> 
> so i guess what i *really* should have asked for (and i'm not sure if any of the local business offices have any) was a DCH *6*416 so i could get a decent analog tuner along with the bigger hard drive and on-the-fly resolution switching. as far as i can tell the analog signal at my location is excellent and i may as well enjoy SD without compression artifacts for as long as comcast is sending it over analog.
> 
> 
> i guess i could always go back and find out. the process was relatively hassle-free.



I'll save you the time - No DCH6416s in the bay. Or California. I've tried..


----------



## stretch437

ah- ok, thanks for the tip.


well, i guess the bottom line is i much prefer receiving a massive analog feed and letting my box do the MPEG as opposed to letting comcast do it on their side. the difference really is noticeable.


you may ask why am i watching channels 1-100 when so many of those are showing up over in the 700's these days anyways: they take up less recording space.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vincesfo* /forum/post/16019256
> 
> 
> RBurks, if you're talking Comcast clearQAM, KRON4 is at 28-1. I was wondering for two weeks what happened until I found this website, http://www.silicondust.com/ . You can look up the clearQAM channels by zipcode. I can't speak for the OTA channel though.



Wow, that's great.


Only problem is the QAM channels don't match at all what I am actually receiving. Need to look into this. I get 2.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1 and don't see those at all. I have a Sony SXRD XBR1 so no remapping, just the direct mapping from PSIP.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16025765
> 
> 
> ah- ok, thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> well, i guess the bottom line is i much prefer receiving a massive analog feed and letting my box do the MPEG as opposed to letting comcast do it on their side. the difference really is noticeable.
> 
> 
> you may ask why am i watching channels 1-100 when so many of those are showing up over in the 700's these days anyways: they take up less recording space.



I would think that people using set top box or CableCard should be seeing all digital channels, not analog, unless your area does not have ADS.


As for recording space, you may want to consider a TiVoHD and put in 1 or 2 large drives.


----------



## smthrsd

The past few days i have a noticed a green line on my tv on the right side and about an inch of what Ive read called " tearing on the left. I have made no changes to my set up. Sammy 46 lcs 1080p , comcast box set to 1080i, when i switch it to 720 it seems to go away. I was thinking it may be to an older box 3416 but i do not have any idea. anyoen else have this issue?


----------



## stretch437

old issue - see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post14638919 


solutions for the green line include changing color space to RGB or using 3 % overscan. note other solutions (eg swapping tuners, power cycling TV, changing resolutions etc) may appear to work but will be only temporary. only overscan helps the tearing on the left


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16023959
> 
> 
> Over the last few weeks, I've had several HD channels disappear or appear with a weak signal during the evening hours. I am in Oakland. Among the channels where I have seen the problems are:
> 
> 
> 741 (FX-HD) and 769 (AMC-HD).
> 
> 
> If others are seeing these problems, please report them to Comcast. Apparently they don't monitor these problems themselves but depend on subscriber input to know where the problems are.



I did a more complete census today and reported the results to Comcast. I was using the signal strength indicator on a Tivo 3 DVR. Thus 1 could see that the signal was weak for 2 channels that showed picture breakup.


There was no service on the following HD channels:

741, 756, 760, 764, and 765


Channels 722 and 769 were weak and showed picture breakup.


There was no service on the following standard definition DIGITAL channels:

35, 36, 42, 46, 47, 49, 52, 55, 59, 60, 149,and 199


If you see some of these channels missing on your system, please report the problem to Comcast so that they can get a better fix on the problem.


----------



## c3

Alan, most likely the problem occurs in your local area only, and possibly your home only. You may want to write down the corresponding RF frequencies for these channels, which you can find on the diagnostic screen. My guess is that these channels have similar RF frequencies, probably in the high 700MHz range.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

neither get SD digital channels: 15, 26, 27, 28, 30, 61, 103, 104, 160, 196, 199, and 960-989

and HD Channels: 725 and 737


what is going on?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16030826
> 
> 
> I did a more complete census today and reported the results to Comcast. I was using the signal strength indicator on a Tivo 3 DVR. Thus 1 could see that the signal was weak for 2 channels that showed picture breakup.
> 
> 
> There was no service on the following HD channels:
> 
> 741, 756, 760, 764, and 765
> 
> 
> Channels 722 and 769 were weak and showed picture breakup.
> 
> 
> There was no service on the following standard definition DIGITAL channels:
> 
> 35, 36, 42, 46, 47, 49, 52, 55, 59, 60, 149,and 199
> 
> 
> If you see some of these channels missing on your system, please report the problem to Comcast so that they can get a better fix on the problem.



That's interesting. My Mom lives in Fremont and has had a problem for almost a year where, from noon to ~7pm she cannot receive channels 35, 36, 42, 46, 47, 49, 52, 55, 59, 60 and 74 (those are the ones she watches, she may also be missing the ones you are and didn't notice.


She's complained to Comcast probably 6 times. She's been told by a couple of the techs who have come out that the problem is in a box outside her apartment building. Being Comcast, nothing gets fixed.


When she first described the problem to me last year I had thought the problem was some piece of equipment being overheated in the afternoon sun, but, if I read your problem correctly, your signals disappear in the evening, not the afternoon.


I thought my Mom was going to blow a gasket yesterday when she took an hour to carefully compose an email to send to an address she got out of an Action Line column, which then promptly bounced










Alas, she's not savvy enough to go to the Diagnostics menu to grab the frequencies but I think the channels must all live at the higher frequencies.


Good luck with your problem; I'll let you know if my Mom ever gets any successful resolution to hers.


Alan Glendinning


----------



## walk

Well, we cancelled our Comcast internet at work. It just didn't work as well as the DSL we've had for 5+ years.


I'm pretty close to doing the same thing with my home internet too. It's been good since Tuesday but both Sunday and Monday night it was unusable again. This has been going on for about 2 months... If it happens again the first thing I'll do is call to get hooked up for DSL. It may be slower but at least it works more than 75% of the time.


----------



## glauer

I've been on Comcast in San Jose for awhile. I'm happy with the service (Internet+TV), but not the prices. Because of the digital adapter roll out I've been able to talk directly to our neighborhood rep, it's made me consider changing services to try and save money. FIOS and Uverse are not in my area yet, so I'm stuck with Comcast for now.


So I'm considering adding VOIP to try and save on my overall bill since my verizon phone bill is pretty spendy. I'd likely just go with HD Starter Bundle Triple play + HD DVR. Question I have is, how good is VOIP? Does anyone know what modem they give in the SJ Area? Can you get VOIP Docsis 3.0 modems yet? (not that I need that speed modem, just for future proofing). Can you buy your own? Also, what is the best HD DVR that comcast offers in the SJ area? I know mine is older and want to upgrade.


Overall, are people happy with triple play?


Thanks,

Greg


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16029695
> 
> 
> old issue - see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post14638919
> 
> 
> solutions for the green line include changing color space to RGB or using 3 % overscan. note other solutions (eg swapping tuners, power cycling TV, changing resolutions etc) may appear to work but will be only temporary. only overscan helps the tearing on the left



thanks,


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glauer* /forum/post/16036295
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what modem they give in the SJ Area? Can you get VOIP Docsis 3.0 modems yet? (not that I need that speed modem, just for future proofing). Can you buy your own? Also, what is the best HD DVR that comcast offers in the SJ area? I know mine is older and want to upgrade.



Digital Voice uses an EMTA that my be from Arris, Motorola or RCA. Motorola is good, I've had the first Arris model since it was released. Gets 22/4 just fine. Battery backup has proved itself for a few less than 4 hour power outages but it's rated for 8. There's no D3 unit yet.


I ported 2 AT$T lines over in the beta test phase of digital voice - never looked back. I had 2 outages when storms brought down trees that severed the lines, but no other problems.


Best DVR - some would say the 6412 PIII, I prefer the newest, the DCH3416. Next one coming soon is the DCX3400. (tease, tease)


----------



## walk

Our comcast voice was okay most of the time but scratchy and generally lousy other times.


They also sell your number to telemarketers obviously since we started getting junk calls in the first week and by the second week it was 3-5 a day. We asked NOT to be listed in the phone book too - lot of good that did.


----------



## glauer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16037425
> 
> 
> Digital Voice uses an EMTA that my be from Arris, Motorola or RCA. Motorola is good, I've had the first Arris model since it was released. Gets 22/4 just fine. Battery backup has proved itself for a few less than 4 hour power outages but it's rated for 8. There's no D3 unit yet.
> 
> 
> I ported 2 AT$T lines over in the beta test phase of digital voice - never looked back. I had 2 outages when storms brought down trees that severed the lines, but no other problems.
> 
> 
> Best DVR - some would say the 6412 PIII, I prefer the newest, the DCH3416. Next one coming soon is the DCX3400. (tease, tease)



Thanks for the info, I'll try and get the newest DVR. HDD space is the biggest deal for us. For the EMTA, I'll just take what they give. Too bad it's not D3 yet.


----------



## glauer

3-5 junk calls a day!










Damn, I can't stand telemarketers. That alone makes it not worth the savings!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16037699
> 
> 
> Our comcast voice was okay most of the time but scratchy and generally lousy other times.
> 
> 
> They also sell your number to telemarketers obviously since we started getting junk calls in the first week and by the second week it was 3-5 a day. We asked NOT to be listed in the phone book too - lot of good that did.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16037699
> 
> 
> Our comcast voice was okay most of the time but scratchy and generally lousy other times.
> 
> 
> They also sell your number to telemarketers obviously since we started getting junk calls in the first week and by the second week it was 3-5 a day. We asked NOT to be listed in the phone book too - lot of good that did.



The only telemarketer calls I got were from AT$T. Numbers were ported, had been on the do not call list. I used the number-ban feature to block them.


----------



## Cal1981

We had messages this morning (in Vallejo) on the cable boxes with a notice of a realignment of the music channels and a blurb for the "World of More" which is Comcast's digital conversion of everything above channel 34. Of course there were no dates. Does anyone have any sense of when San Francisco and Benicia\\Vallejo are scheduled for this?


Here is the propaganda from the CC California press site:


What Does a Digital Customer Get with the World of More Tomorrow?


* A continued commitment to everything listed above

* Project Infinity

* Wideband Internet

* Expanded programming

* 100+ HD channels and HD VOD programming


----------



## Brian Conrad

I must have misread the message on the box but I thought they were adding some more channels to Digital Starter in my area this last week. Maybe it's for mid-April. Anyone else see that message (it wasn't discussed here). I can't get a channel lineup on the Comcast web site even logged into my account.


----------



## berkeleyjim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16042705
> 
> 
> I must have misread the message on the box but I thought they were adding some more channels to Digital Starter in my area this last week. Maybe it's for mid-April. Anyone else see that message (it wasn't discussed here). I can't get a channel lineup on the Comcast web site even logged into my account.



In Berkeley, as far as I can tell, they added channels 89 110 119 128 136 164 229 230 410 504 to digital starter this week. They don't seem to have updated their web site yet.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16030826
> 
> 
> I did a more complete census today and reported the results to Comcast. I was using the signal strength indicator on a Tivo 3 DVR. Thus 1 could see that the signal was weak for 2 channels that showed picture breakup.
> 
> 
> There was no service on the following HD channels:
> 
> 741, 756, 760, 764, and 765
> 
> 
> Channels 722 and 769 were weak and showed picture breakup.
> 
> 
> There was no service on the following standard definition DIGITAL channels:
> 
> 35, 36, 42, 46, 47, 49, 52, 55, 59, 60, 149,and 199



With some embarrassment, I can now report the reason for the problem: the connection on my cable splitter for the cable connecting my Tivo 3 had loosened a bit. Unfortunately, I had forgotten to check that myself and Comcast phone support had not asked me to check it. It took a cable tech coming out to the house to diagnose the problem.


----------



## stretch437

at least you were man enough to say so. i just had the exact same experience (whinging about bad "performance" when my issue turned out to be a cabling issue) elsewhere on this forum. i totally applaud anyone who goes back and posts the solution (however embarrassing) instead of just posting problems and letting them hang.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was just messing around with my HDHomeRun and found KOFY-HD on 79.6 in my area. It's not the channel guides so they may be doing some configuring. And I also found TBS-HD on 24.1 again maybe messing around. The other day I found ION-TV on one of the channels up with the HD station though SD. I couldn't find it to. So they were probably messing around.


----------



## caneschemist

Since when did a second NBC-HD appear? I'm in San Mateo, and last week my DVR started recording NBC-HD shows on channel 186 as opposed to 703. Picture quality is the same in my eyes, just curious if others had seen this or why they were doing this.


----------



## TPeterson

From what I see (i.e., garbled station IDs and such) the "new" KNTV channel setup is simply a flub-up at our Comcast headend.










But it is nice to have the proper virtual channel IDs (5-1, 2-1, 2-2) back on rf 79 for KPIX-DT and KTVU-DT/D2. Maybe someday they'll get it all right at the same time.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I suspect that hiring anyone that REALLY understands how this all works would cost too much.


----------



## pappy97

I am thinking about downgrading my comcast TV service from Digitial Preferred to Digital Starter. My understanding is that I can keep my HD-DVR with this package.


What HD channels would I lose by doing that? It's not clear from the website. My concern is for my wife. She loves her Bravo. We don't want to lose it. Digital Starter on the website shows no Sci-Fi (SD) or Bravo (SD), but shows Sci-Fi (HD). Bravo HD is nowhere to be found on the lineup even for "better" packages and I get it now. I was hoping that since Digital Starter apparently keeps Sci-Fi HD (but no SD equivalent), that the same might apply to Bravo.


Thx.


----------



## c3

Sci-Fi and Bravo (both SD and HD versions) should be in the Digital Classic tier, not Digital Starter.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16057618
> 
> 
> Sci-Fi and Bravo (both SD and HD versions) should be in the Digital Classic tier, not Digital Starter.



Not where I live. Sci-Fi HD and Bravo HD are in the Digital Starter. Go back to messages here from a year ago and you'll find a press release from Comcast that those channels would be in the Digital Starter package. I went throug all kinds of games with Comcast over this and even the techs they sent out said I should get Sci-Fi HD on Digital Classic (I did get Sci-Fi SD with that package).


I finally gave up and went over to the office to straighten things out. Again the clerk started to tell me I should get that channel on Digital Classic but I had him check the line-up on the computer and he found that was not correct but on Digital Starter. I think what happened was that in some areas (San Francisco I believe) Sci-Fi was part of the Extended Basic lineup so they made that Bay Area wide for HD availability whereas it was not in EB in my area.


And I wouldn't be surprised if all these lineups change again shortly leaving everyone confused again.... for months.


----------



## c3

My data came from the channel lineup sheet included in my 9/2008 billing statement (Mountain View). Don't have any info other than that.


----------



## walk

Pretty sure Digital Classic was phased out but when I had it, I got all those HD channels.


I got everything except NFL and the premiums.


----------



## pappy97

I should have added that I am in Newark, CA, when looking on the website for channels that are supposed on Digital Starter vs. Digital Preferred, it says "East Bay." So the Mountain View lineup might not apply to me.


Sounds like it is possible that if I drop to Digital Starter from Preferred I might keep Sci Fi and Bravo HD. Nevertheless, I wouldn't dare try it until _after_ the BSG series finale.


----------



## Brian Conrad

About the only way to get the real story on what is available under package in your area is to get someone at Comcast to contact your headend. The headend people can always reserve these issues and often that is what it took to resolve mine. My guess is that Comcast doesn't have the revenue to fix their database system so that the CSR can clearly have up to date information. They are probably running a variety of legacy systems from the numerous companies they acquired. I can just imagine what a mess that is.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16049150
> 
> 
> I was just messing around with my HDHomeRun and found KOFY-HD on 79.6 in my area. It's not the channel guides so they may be doing some configuring. And I also found TBS-HD on 24.1 again maybe messing around. The other day I found ION-TV on one of the channels up with the HD station though SD. I couldn't find it to. So they were probably messing around.



i printed out the silicondust 'listings' for my area and literally went down the line trying to see what was on what channel. in my area at least a *lot* of things are on different channels than what silicondust thinks. not sure how often they update their listings or how often comcast keeps tinkering with things, especially as they prepare for the "expanded basic analog shutdown" on april 6 (in my area).


----------



## Keenan

DOCSIS 3.0 modem at Fry's Electronics.

http://shop3.frys.com/product/585186...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16063501
> 
> 
> i printed out the silicondust 'listings' for my area and literally went down the line trying to see what was on what channel. in my area at least a *lot* of things are on different channels than what silicondust thinks. not sure how often they update their listings or how often comcast keeps tinkering with things, especially as they prepare for the "expanded basic analog shutdown" on april 6 (in my area).



The database is updated when HDHomerun owners in your zipcode rescan their cable feeds, but I don't know what triggers a refresh of the webpage display.


At least in my area the lineup has been fairly stable for over a year, but it's lately gotten quite a shuffling so I'm not surprised that the Silicondust info is outmoded right now. I sure hope that Comcast sorts out the new PSIP streams to give KNTV's subchannels the correct call letters (and add them back to KBCW and KRON) One of my tuners now has trouble tuning KNTV-DT because its virtual channel number (11-1) is the same as the physical channel where TBS-HD is parked.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16063806
> 
> 
> The database is updated when HDHomerun owners in your zipcode rescan their cable feeds, but I don't know what triggers a refresh of the webpage display.
> 
> 
> At least in my area the lineup has been fairly stable for over a year, but it's lately gotten quite a shuffling so I'm not surprised that the Silicondust info is outmoded right now. I sure hope that Comcast sorts out the new PSIP streams to give KNTV's subchannels the correct call letters (and add them back to KBCW and KRON) One of my tuners now has trouble tuning KNTV-DT because its virtual channel number (11-1) is the same as the physical channel where TBS-HD is parked.



Isn't that annoying. My dad's Panny Plasma has two 11-1's and two 11-2's. One set is actually KNTV and the other is encrypted channels on RF channel 11. Going into the channel setup in the TV, you can't delete the blank (encrypted) channels because of the numbering collision. Lame.


- Mike


----------



## bwelling

We just got a letter mentioning the removal of analog channels "in the coming months", but nothing more specific. Out of curiosity, were these letters sent to people in the areas which have been upgraded, and if so, approximately how long in advance of the upgrade were they sent?


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16065011
> 
> 
> We just got a letter mentioning the removal of analog channels "in the coming months", but nothing more specific. Out of curiosity, were these letters sent to people in the areas which have been upgraded, and if so, approximately how long in advance of the upgrade were they sent?



I got a letter in early February saying that my area would lose analog on March 9th. So far, the analog channels are still there.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/16064645
> 
> 
> Isn't that annoying. My dad's Panny Plasma has two 11-1's and two 11-2's. One set is actually KNTV and the other is encrypted channels on RF channel 11. Going into the channel setup in the TV, you can't delete the blank (encrypted) channels because of the numbering collision.



yeah, i posted about this in december:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/15197299
> 
> 
> my new XBR6's QAM tuner was able to find and properly map all the OTA channels except for KNTV/NBC which showed up at 11.1 and 11.2





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/15205873
> 
> 
> Isn't KNTV NBC _supposed_ to be located at 11.1 and 11.2?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/15207949
> 
> 
> one or the other i would think. and if i had to choose one of course i would choose 11-1. there's something buggy about this- when i tried to "delete" 11-2 from a panasonic plasma's channel settings it wouldn't go away.



and i first observed it months before that. very annoying but presumably low on comcast's to-do list..


----------



## TPeterson

It's actually not a Comcast "bug" but rather one in the tuner's firmware, such that it doesn't distinguish between the physical and virtual channel numbers. There's nothing wrong in principle with having two "11.1" channels when they have resulted from two different physical channels being mapped to the same logical channel number. It's confusing for the user, but it shouldn't be confusing for the tuner--as it evidently is for the Panny and my test unit. Bad tuner firmware!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16063550
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 modem at Fry's Electronics.
> 
> http://shop3.frys.com/product/585186...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG



I assume these are backwards compatible with previous DOCSIS versions?


If so, any reason to not buy these now and use them as your cable modem and then when your area gets DOCSIS 3.0, they can simply flip a switch avoid the need for a tech to come out (Which is dumb and an inefficient use of resources)?


I've never bought a cable modem and used it instead of the one provided by Comcast. Are we even allowed to do that?


Thanks.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16065393
> 
> 
> I've never bought a cable modem and used it instead of the one provided by Comcast. Are we even allowed to do that?



Customer owned modems are allowed. Saves $$ if you get a good one that lasts. There's a list of acceptable modems on the company site. And a FAQ that says customer owned D3 modems will not be provisioned at this time.


If you want to avoid the $99 charge and self install, hold off until it's officially announced.


And if you are buying 'used', unless the seller has positive undeniable proof that a used modem is in fact a retail modem and not an unreturned leased Comcast modem, walk away.


----------



## rsra13

Interesting upload speeds:


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16065853
> 
> 
> If you want to avoid the $99 charge and self install, hold off until it's officially announced.



I was quoted and charged $24.95 for the install. I got my bill today and verified they didn't charge me more.


----------



## viperx116

What's this charge? We have to pay to upgrade to Doc 3.0 even if we lease the modem?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elias1* /forum/post/16065974
> 
> 
> I was quoted and charged $24.95 for the install. I got my bill today and verified they didn't charge me more.



Existing customer?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16065393
> 
> 
> I assume these are backwards compatible with previous DOCSIS versions?
> 
> 
> If so, any reason to not buy these now and use them as your cable modem and then when your area gets DOCSIS 3.0, they can simply flip a switch avoid the need for a tech to come out (Which is dumb and an inefficient use of resources)?
> 
> 
> I've never bought a cable modem and used it instead of the one provided by Comcast. Are we even allowed to do that?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Over at DSLReports there are reports of customer purchased modems being provisioned. The official line is no, as Barovelli notes, but unofficially they have been. Seems to me some of those posts were from the south bay area in fact. Of course, at this point in time, buyer beware. I'll be waiting until they're practically giving them away before I get one, if I even ever need one, 12/2 is plenty of speed for me and my current modem cost was 100% rebated anyway. I've never paid a nickel for any Comcast HSI modem, rented or purchased.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16067483
> 
> 
> Seems to me some of those posts were from the south bay area in fact.



Probably Dave working overtime.


----------



## Keenan

Probably.


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16067195
> 
> 
> Existing customer?



Yes, I had Comcast HSI already and upgraded. They came out and swapped my old Moto modem for a new Moto 6120 and activated the modem.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16063550
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 3.0 modem at Fry's Electronics.
> 
> http://shop3.frys.com/product/585186...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG



Sorry if this is a dumb question, but didnt see it at website. Does this modem support VOIP?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/16071042
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but didnt see it at website. Does this modem support VOIP?



Based on the input panel, it doesn't look like. I don't know anything about Comcast's phone service so I'm not sure what is needed.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

what happened to channels 189, 194, 195, 707, 709, 724 and 735 in my area?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

now im losing channels 15, 26, 27, 28, 30, 61, 103, 104, 160, 189, 194, 195, 196, 199, 707, 709, 724, 725, 735, 737 and 960-989.


what's the problem?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i finally got channels 189, 194, 195, 707, 709, 724 and 725


----------



## walk

I would call Comcast and have them check your line if you regularly lose channels, especially if it happens at certain times of the day. You likely have a signal issue.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16071078
> 
> 
> Based on the input panel, it doesn't look like. I don't know anything about Comcast's phone service so I'm not sure what is needed.



If you mean Comcast phone service, no it doesn't, it's just a modem. If you mean VOIP like Skype/etc on your computer, then yes since you only need an internet connection for that - but not Comcast Phone service.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

once again im losing channels 189, 194, 195, 707, 709, 724 and 735.


what the hell is going on here?


is this a technical problem?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here are My Channels that i'm losing...


15 Public Access

26 Government Access

27 Educational Access

28 Government Access

30 Leased Access

61 The Weather Channel

103 Leased Access

104 Comcast Hometown Network South Bay

160 Sci-Fi Channel

189 KTEH-DT3 - KQED Life

194 KGO-DT2 - News

195 KGO-DT3 - AccuWeather

196 KOFY-DT4 - Azteca

199 KFTY-DT

707 KGO-HD

709 KQED-HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD

735 TBS HD

737 TNT HD

960 KQED 88.5 - San Francisco

961 KRCB 91.1 - Rohnert Park

962 KCSM 91.1 - San Mateo

963 KSJO 92.3 - San Jose

964 KPTY 92.7 - Oakland

965 KRZZ 93.3 - San Francisco

966 KJZY 93.7 - Santa Rosa

967 KPFA 94.1 - Berkeley

968 KBAY 94.5 - San Jose

969 KYLD 94.9 - San Francisco

970 KRTY 95.3 - San Jose

971 KBWF 95.7 - San Francisco

972 KOIT 96.5 - San Francisco

973 KLLC 97.3 - San Francisco

974 KISQ 98.1 - San Francisco

975 KUFX 98.5 - San Jose

976 KSOL 98.9 - San Francisco

977 KMVQ 99.7 - San Francisco

978 KZST 100.1 - Santa Rosa

979 KBRG 100.3 - San Jose

980 KIOI 101.3 - San Francisco

981 KDFC 102.1 - San Francisco

982 KBLX 102.9 - San Francisco

983 KKSF 103.7 - San Francisco

984 KFOG 104.5 - San Francisco

985 KMHX 104.9 - Santa Rosa

986 KITS 105.3 - San Francisco

987 KMEL 106.1 - San Francisco

988 KEZR 106.5 - San Jose

989 KSAN 107.7 - San Francisco


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16073825
> 
> 
> i finally got channels 189, 194, 195, 707, 709, 724 and 725



If you're losing random channels and no one else appears to reporting problems, check the tightness of your cable connections before involving Comcast. As I posted earlier, I was in that situation last week and then discovered the real problem that one of the connections on my splitter was not fully tight.


----------



## stormking

As a San Francisco resident on Comcast's Digital Starter plan, I thought I'd share my experience in setting up Windows Media Center on Windows 7 Beta x64 Build 7057 to record Unencrypted QAM channels. I'm quite happy with the setup, which throws my Motorola DVR out the window (saving $16/month). Besides my hardware/software setup, my research into QAM on Comcast surprised me as to what shows up on QAM.


My setup (never breaks a sweat, rarely over 25% CPU usage):

OS: Windows 7 Beta x64 Build 7057

PVR: Windows Media Center

Tuners: Hauppauge 2250 (dual analog/digital tuners)

CPU: Core2 Duo 3.33Ghz

RAM: 4GB DDR2

DISK: 1TB RAID 0 SATA2


After much research, Windows 7 was the best option for recording QAM. Simply put, the combination of drivers and software could not identify the digital QAM tuners and tune a channel. I tired Vista x64 with SageTV, BeyondTV, WinTV and Windows Media Center. Even still, on WMC and Vista, you need to hack the Media Center TV Pack 2008 off the net somewhere and apply it, as it is only found in OEM releases. Windows 7 incorporates the TV Pack by default and the resulting Windows 7 x64 Media Center - out of the box, correctly identifies the QAM tuners and scans for channels. And this is x64.


But this is where it gets interesting. WMC only picked up the basic QAM channels in its auto scan; CBS, NBC, etc. Just 12 total. After going back into the WMC Settings, Guide, Edit Channels section, I see the full listing of QAM channels - unchecked. Basically 465 channels. The HDHomeRun web site does list most of the QAM channels by zipcode correctly, however, many are incorrect. I manually scanned the 465 channels (yes, this took a while) and found over 100 have a video signal - even those listed with a lock icon next to the channel, implying its encrypted.


I basically found that all of my Extended Basic channels on cable were now being broadcasted in UNencrypted QAM - including Comedy Central, CNN, ESPN, etc. All of them. Great. So now I have my Windows 7 Media Center recording pure digital QAM signals off of 2 PC tuners. Sweet.


I knew I would see the basic broadcast channels in clear QAM but I was surprised Extended Basic came in unencrypted QAM. I've read reports on here and elsewhere that of course things are in flux right now with the analog to digital conversion.


Technically, I'm wondering if the frequencies currently being blocked by an analog inline filter, or "trap", installed would not only block the analog frequencies, but the frequencies on which the QAM signals are sent. And further, if those frequencies are divided between those which are the basic channels such as NBC, CBS, etc and those Extended Basic QAM channels. In other words, will the same inline analog filter (on the Comcast feed from the street) employed with those with Limited Basic (to prevent them from seeing Extended Basic analog channels) also block their equivalent channels in the new QAM frequencies? Thus far in my research I've only heard people mention that filters should not block the unencrypted QAM channels - referring to those basic channels. But now we see higher channels in the clear - leaving me to believe Comcast has its pants down, or they intend to block - not with encryption - but with a physical filter, those Extended Basic channels now being broadcasted in unencrypted QAM. As an Extended Basic, actually now, Digital Starter package user, I should not have a filter. If you desire to downgrade to Basic Cable or Limited Basic, Comcast will come by to install a filter on the line (for $10).


I'm further curious if HSI operates on QAM modulation (which I think I've read it does). For if one subscribes to HSI and that operates on the QAM frequencies, one would expect that HSI would not operate with a filter on the line.


In short, a breakdown of the 1-1000Mhz frequencies on which these services operate would be insightful - and where QAM frequencies sit in respect to analog. From what I'm gathering, Comcast intends to block newly digital QAM channels with a physical filter - which implies the existing analog filters do the job, or Comcast intends to replace all existing filters (not likley). And if the existing filter in place (with those with Limited Basic or HSI only) is currently blocking unencrypted QAM channel frequencies - or if that will not happen until analog is switched off and those QAM frequencies are switched UNDER the existing frequencies currently blocked by filters. Interesting question.


Thanks!

ps - Oh, forgot to mention, I'm seeing FM Radio rebroadcasted on 121.x (121.14-121.39) RF. ie 121.39 is 107.7 FM. NPR is 121.11 or 121.12. Nice to see digital radio on unencrypted QAM.


----------



## c3

The notch filter blocks out roughly 300-500MHz. The digital expanded basic channels will be moved to the frequency range blocked by the filter.


Frequencies used by the cable modem are variable. I don't know what are the ranges, but my cable modem is currently using 723MHz downstream and 31MHz upstream.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16075041
> 
> 
> once again im losing channels 189, 194, 195, 707, 709, 724 and 735.
> 
> 
> what the hell is going on here?
> 
> 
> is this a technical problem?



Impossible to tell with the information you are giving. What do you mean by "losing" the channel? Is it not coming in at all? Is the picture/sound breaking up? Are you using a comcast box or your own tv/tuner/tivo/etc? Is there an error message, what does it say? Are other channels coming in ok? Need more info if you want anyone to help you.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Got the letter from Comcast today informing me that Southern Marin will be doing the channels 35 to 82 conversion on April 21 and offering me the two free DTAs. I don't think they'll give them to me, though, now that I fired them and became a DirecTV subscriber.










Finally resolved the problem created when Comcast charged my credit card for service AFTER I had terminated and returned all my boxes. After a couple of weeks of inaction, I started the dispute process with my credit card company. About 10 days later, I got a refund check from Comcast. But if you are pulling the plug on Comcast, always end the Auto BillPay service before you do so.


----------



## Mikef5

*Good news for those people that wanted to use their own modems for the new Docsis 3 system.*

__________________________________________


Effective today, March 20, customers may now sign up for Ultra and Extreme 50 using their own purchased wideband modems.


There are currently five approved customer owned wideband modems.


They are:


1. Ambit U10C035;


2. Cisco Systems DPC3000;


3. Motorola SB6120;


4. Netgear CMD31T;


5. and SMC Networks SMCD3GCCR.

__________________________________________________


I've just upgraded ( my favorite word







) my home network to a complete gigabyte system so it's time to say goodbye to Sonic DSL







and hello to Comcast Internet










Anyone have an input on which of these modems is the best of the pack ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I'm guessing Cisco, but the Motorola is probably just as good, and that's what Comcast is using.


Why do you want to buy a modem for $250 when you can rent it for .... 7 years at that rate? Or at least wait until the prices come down.


----------



## MKANET

Is the modem I just received end of last year (Blast speed: 16mbit down/2mbit up) compatible with Ultra and Elite speeds? Are these speeds now available for everyone in the Bay Area?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16085874
> 
> *Good news for those people that wanted to use their own modems for the new Docsis 3 system.*
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> 
> Effective today, March 20, customers may now sign up for Ultra and Extreme 50 using their own purchased wideband modems.
> 
> 
> There are currently five approved customer owned wideband modems.
> 
> 
> They are:
> 
> 
> 1. Ambit U10C035;
> 
> 
> 2. Cisco Systems DPC3000;
> 
> 
> 3. Motorola SB6120;
> 
> 
> 4. Netgear CMD31T;
> 
> 
> 5. and SMC Networks SMCD3GCCR.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I've just upgraded ( my favorite word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my home network to a complete gigabyte system so it's time to say goodbye to Sonic DSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hello to Comcast Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an input on which of these modems is the best of the pack ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



If you're intent on buying now I think you're only choice is the Moto as I couldn't find any of the others for sale anywhere using Google's shopping search. The Moto was as low as $82.


If it was me, and you could wait a bit, I would look to see if there might be a promo for new HSI subs that would offset or even cover the cost of the modem. I did that with Circuit City and the modem ended up being free along with 6 mos of HSI service free also.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16085905
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Cisco, but the Motorola is probably just as good, and that's what Comcast is using.
> 
> 
> Why do you want to buy a modem for $250 when you can rent it for .... 7 years at that rate? Or at least wait until the prices come down.



Walk,


The Moto SB6120 is $120 at Fry's and there's a $20 rebate on top of that. Some people just like to tinker with their equipment and you can't do that ( legally ) with a rented piece of equipment. It might be better to initially rent from Comcast and then buy your own later on when more modems become available with the features that you want but it's nice you can use your own if you want. This is the quickest that I've ever seen Comcast let customers do self installs on a new roll out. Maybe the Slowski's are dead ....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16086017
> 
> 
> Is the modem I just received end of last year (Blast speed: 16mbit down/2mbit up) compatible with Ultra and Elite speeds? Are these speeds now available for everyone in the Bay Area?



Is the Ultra the 22/5 speed? I think it will work with that but will not work with the Elite(50/5?).


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16086326
> 
> 
> Is the Ultra the 22/5 speed? I think it will work with that but will not work with the Elite(50/5?).



No, I believer comcast will only permit 22/5 service on DOCSIS 3 carriers. so the old modems from last year will not work here. In theory, you could get 22 Mbps down even under DOCSIS 2.0, but the problem is you cannot get 5 Mbps upstream with the configuration of DOCSIS 2 upstream carriers that Comcast and pretty much everyone else is using.



So it takes a new modem for 22/5.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16085874
> 
> *Good news for those people that wanted to use their own modems for the new Docsis 3 system.*
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> 
> Effective today, March 20, customers may now sign up for Ultra and Extreme 50 using their own purchased wideband modems.
> 
> 
> There are currently five approved customer owned wideband modems.
> 
> 
> They are:
> 
> 
> 1. Ambit U10C035;
> 
> 
> 2. Cisco Systems DPC3000;
> 
> 
> 3. Motorola SB6120;
> 
> 
> 4. Netgear CMD31T;
> 
> 
> 5. and SMC Networks SMCD3GCCR.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I've just upgraded ( my favorite word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my home network to a complete gigabyte system so it's time to say goodbye to Sonic DSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hello to Comcast Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an input on which of these modems is the best of the pack ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I like the onboard diagnostics of the SB6120 - I would go for that. Do they still charge you 24.95 if you install your own modem? If they charge that for installing a leased modem but not a customer owned modem, it helps justify a buy.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16086645
> 
> 
> No, I believer comcast will only permit 22/5 service on DOCSIS 3 carriers. so the old modems from last year will not work here. In theory, you could get 22 Mbps down even under DOCSIS 2.0, but the problem is you cannot get 5 Mbps upstream with the configuration of DOCSIS 2 upstream carriers that Comcast and pretty much everyone else is using.
> 
> 
> 
> So it takes a new modem for 22/5.



I thought that might be the case but wasn't sure. I'm waiting for that 12/2 tier myself.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16086645
> 
> 
> So it takes a new modem for 22/5.



I'm getting 20/8 with DOCSIS 2. rsra13 posted even faster upload speed above.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16086194
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> The Moto SB6120 is $120 at Fry's and there's a $20 rebate on top of that. Some people just like to tinker with their equipment and you can't do that ( legally ) with a rented piece of equipment. It might be better to initially rent from Comcast and then buy your own later on when more modems become available with the features that you want but it's nice you can use your own if you want. This is the quickest that I've ever seen Comcast let customers do self installs on a new roll out. Maybe the Slowski's are dead ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Oh, they were $250 last month, I guess the price has already come down










I don't know what you mean by tinkering though. That's not allowed with owned modems either.


22 and 50mb are D3.0 speeds.

Yes you can get 30+ on D1.x, but that's Powerboost (temporary).

They require a (new) D3.0 modem for the 22/50mb (sustained) speeds.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16086743
> 
> 
> I'm getting 20/8 with DOCSIS 2. rsra13 posted even faster upload speed above.



Is that after the PowerBoost has petered out though?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16086799
> 
> 
> Is that after the PowerBoost has petered out though?



The numbers came from speed test, so PowerBoost was definitely in play. My point was that DOCSIS 2 should be able to handle upload much faster than 5Mbps.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16086911
> 
> 
> The numbers came from speed test, so PowerBoost was definitely in play. My point was that DOCSIS 2 should be able to handle upload much faster than 5Mbps.



Well, it depends on how loaded your upstreams are, but I would be surprised if you could do that, even on a sporadic basis even if you were using 16 QAM on the reverse carrier.


----------



## walk

Can it technically? Yes.


Does Comcast offer it? No.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16088156
> 
> 
> Well, it depends on how loaded your upstreams are, but I would be surprised if you could do that, even on a sporadic basis even if you were using 16 QAM on the reverse carrier.



Comcast are up to 64QAM on the reverse carrier now so higher uploads are possible. I've seen mike powerboost to 10Mbit/s


----------



## dailowai

Sweet looks like the free blast upgrade is available. Getting double the download speeds now!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/16089017
> 
> 
> Comcast are up to 64QAM on the reverse carrier now so higher uploads are possible. I've seen mike powerboost to 10Mbit/s



64QAM on an uplink? Unless the plant is immaculate, that's going to have issues with reliability...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16086017
> 
> 
> Are these speeds now available for everyone in the Bay Area?



I wish. Only in South Bay, Salinas, Monterey area, and parts of East Bay (Brentwood, Pleasanton, etc). Nowhere near SF/Oakland/most of Alameda County/Marin County.


According to Mike here, it's about whether you live in an area that has 1 Ghz. I don't (Newark, 800 Mhz), unfortunately.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16099494
> 
> 
> I wish. Only in South Bay, Salinas, Monterey area, and parts of East Bay (Brentwood, Pleasanton, etc). Nowhere near SF/Oakland/most of Alameda County/Marin County.
> 
> 
> According to Mike here, it's about whether you live in an area that has 1 Ghz. I don't (Newark, 800 Mhz), unfortunately.



Link to a map towards bottom of the page.

http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=260


----------



## JakiChan

I was doing some research about SpeedHD and saw that it was part of a reported channel add that was supposed to happen back in December. Is there a good place to find the status of this? I certainly don't have SpeedHD on my guide.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/16105789
> 
> 
> I was doing some research about SpeedHD and saw that it was part of a reported channel add that was supposed to happen back in December. Is there a good place to find the status of this? I certainly don't have SpeedHD on my guide.



Channel 731 is the SpeedHD channel and you have to subscribe to the Sports Package to get it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

There's a notice in the new bill saying that Comcast may remove the NFL channel in 5/1 because of the litigation with the NFL.


has anyone heard about that?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16106690
> 
> 
> There's a notice in the new bill saying that Comcast may remove the NFL channel in 5/1 because of the litigation with the NFL.
> 
> 
> has anyone heard about that?



Comcast wants to keep it on the sports tier and the NFL wants it on a lower, wider audience tier. Neither side is giving an inch.

http://sportsmediawatch.blogspot.com...e-nfl-net.html


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, I knew about the issue, but I didn't know why the change in 5/1. Thanks for the link.


It will be interesting to see.


----------



## sakumar

I have a Comcast DVR and recently bought a second TV.


I don't want to rent another DVR, and this TV has a built in QAM tuner. So I plugged the cable directly into the TV and it found a bunch of digital channels. However, there is no easy way to identify which QAM channel number maps to which Comcast channel number. How can I get this information? Is it available on the web?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sakumar* /forum/post/16107053
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast DVR and recently bought a second TV.
> 
> 
> I don't want to rent another DVR, and this TV has a built in QAM tuner. So I plugged the cable directly into the TV and it found a bunch of digital channels. However, there is no easy way to identify which QAM channel number maps to which Comcast channel number. How can I get this information? Is it available on the web?



Try DigitalDust web page http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels . Put in USA and your zip code and it will give you a channel listing for your area, OTA first, followed by Cable. One thing to note is that Comcast moves channels at will. Especially with their realignments happening now. So you may have to rescan every once in awhile. If you find a channel you used to get is no longer there, either comcast moved it, or they decided to encrypt it.


Greg


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16105982
> 
> 
> Channel 731 is the SpeedHD channel and you have to subscribe to the Sports Package to get it.



I already do. Channel 408 works just fine for me.


Edit: I just checked, and for my address channel 731 doesn't show up in the channel line up. What areas has it been deployed in so far?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/16107321
> 
> 
> I already do. Channel 408 works just fine for me.



I'm in Berkeley and STILL waiting for them to add Speed HD. Looks like the beginning of F1 will be in SD.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16106830
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew about the issue, but I didn't know why the change in 5/1. Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see.



Look on the bright side, at least nobody will notice the channel is gone until November, when they have the first live game, so they have until then to work it out.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16107354
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side, at least nobody will notice the channel is gone until November, when they have the first live game, so they have until then to work it out.



Exactly. That's why, in this particular case, I'm partly with Comcast.


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16105982
> 
> 
> Channel 731 is the SpeedHD channel and you have to subscribe to the Sports Package to get it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think there is a BROADER question being asked here...For those who subscribe and get SPEED on 408, does ANYBODY get it in HD???


I have called multiple times to Comcast to complain about this, and all I get is some day I will have 100 HD channels. It torques me that it's apparentaly available and it seems noone is getting it. I actually asked them to contact the headend to see if the channel was available, and they did, and they said NO. So why is it in everyone's channel lineup???


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/16112578
> 
> 
> I think there is a BROADER question being asked here...For those who subscribe and get SPEED on 408, does ANYBODY get it in HD???
> 
> 
> I have called multiple times to Comcast to complain about this, and all I get is some day I will have 100 HD channels. It torques me that it's apparentaly available and it seems noone is getting it. I actually asked them to contact the headend to see if the channel was available, and they did, and they said NO. So why is it in everyone's channel lineup???



I don't subscribe to the Sports Package so I can't address the HD issue but I do get channel 408, the Speed channel, while not being a subscriber to the Sports Package so I don't know what the deal is for that channel. It'd be interesting to know if anyone that subscribes to the Sports Package gets it in HD or not. Anyone subscribing to the Sports Package please chime in.


In my case, I'm more interested on when MLB-HD is going to come to Comcast










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## leftjab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16113060
> 
> 
> I don't subscribe to the Sports Package so I can't address the HD issue but I do get channel 408, the Speed channel, while not being a subscriber to the Sports Package so I don't know what the deal is for that channel. It'd be interesting to know if anyone that subscribes to the Sports Package gets it in HD or not. Anyone subscribing to the Sports Package please chime in.



I subscribe to the Sports Package but do not get Speed in HD. I'm in Berkeley, one of the areas with less bandwidth.


----------



## PerkyNot

Mikef5 & RBurks,


I subscribe to the Sports Package. I do not get the Speed HD channel. Nor did I receive any of the HD channels that were added in November. My headend is Redwood City and live in Redwood Shores. I've called Comcast a few times and cannot get a straight answer from them about when I will get those channels.


Here the link to the info for who won't get the channels.

http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=253 


John


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/16112578
> 
> 
> I think there is a BROADER question being asked here...For those who subscribe and get SPEED on 408, does ANYBODY get it in HD???
> 
> 
> I have called multiple times to Comcast to complain about this, and all I get is some day I will have 100 HD channels. It torques me that it's apparentaly available and it seems noone is getting it. I actually asked them to contact the headend to see if the channel was available, and they did, and they said NO. So why is it in everyone's channel lineup???



I get Speed HD on channel 731 in my line up. It just depends on what city you live in. I recieved it starting back in november when Comcast added Speed HD and 11 others which included Bravo HD!, FX HD, Fox News HD etc. Only certain cities got the channel additions due to what Comcast called "bandwith issues". I live on the San Leandro-Hayward border and I recieved them. I know customers in San Francisco,Oakland and most of San Jose got them as well. That means the rest of the Bay Area was just out of luck( including San Carlos ).Hopefully they will speed up the switch over to digital only for channels 35 and up to free up that bandwith.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16107354
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side, at least nobody will notice the channel is gone until November, when they have the first live game, so they have until then to work it out.



Whoa! Where are you, fellow football fans???


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16113060
> 
> 
> Anyone subscribing to the Sports Package please chime in.



I subscribe to the Sports package, and receive the Speed channel in glorious HD, for quite

some time now (San Jose).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16114077
> 
> 
> Whoa! Where are you, fellow football fans???



I don't know, in my opinion, the NFL hurt the fan by taking those games away from their original networks, networks that most all viewers could have seen them on. Now they are on an expensive channel(relatively speaking) and there's only 8 games worth of real content(there's over 250 NFL games per season). I don't blame Comcast for sticking the channel in Siberia.


----------



## stugove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/16113840
> 
> 
> Mikef5 & RBurks,
> 
> 
> I subscribe to the Sports Package. I do not get the Speed HD channel. Nor did I receive any of the HD channels that were added in November. My headend is Redwood City and live in Redwood Shores. I've called Comcast a few times and cannot get a straight answer from them about when I will get those channels.
> 
> 
> Here the link to the info for who won't get the channels.
> 
> http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=253
> 
> 
> John



I'm in a similar situation... sports package subscriber, my area (San Ramon) missed out on the HD channel add last November, no update or clue from Comcast on when we might receive those channels. Especially since we did get the HSI upgrade with the two new speed tiers. I can't say who's side I'm on -- Comcast vs. NFL Network -- but I will say that if Comcast drops NFL on 5/1 and keeps the sports package price the same... well that might be the proverbial straw as far as me choosing another service provider.


The real joke about the whole HD lineup is that I still can't get FX HD, so I missed the final season of The Shield in HD as well as Damages which is just about to wrap up its second season. Anytime a Comcast rep tries to explain their employer's claim to having more HD, I just say... "Oh, so I can get FX HD in my neighborhood?" They usually clam up pretty quickly after that!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16114118
> 
> 
> I don't know, in my opinion, the NFL hurt the fan by taking those games away from their original networks, networks that most all viewers could have seen them on. Now they are on an expensive channel(relatively speaking) and there's only 8 games worth of real content(there's over 250 NFL games per season). I don't blame Comcast for sticking the channel in Siberia.



I don't necessarily disagree with you about the current setup and politics behind it. It's similar to the effects of the Blackout rule, IMO, which I've never liked, even as a season-ticket holder. But, in the end, all I want to know is that I'll still get those NFL Network-HD games, and I'll still be willing to pay for them as I do now with the Sports package (the cost of being a fan







).


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stugove* /forum/post/16114212
> 
> 
> .....I can't say who's side I'm on -- Comcast vs. NFL Network -- but I will say that if Comcast drops NFL on 5/1 and keeps the sports package price the same... well that might be the proverbial straw as far as me choosing another service provider......



Same here! If Comcast drops NFL Network, I am definitely gone. I'm already on the edge; that would be the last straw. And now that DTV's contract with NFL Sunday Ticket has been extended.......


----------



## walk

I won't use this opportunity to mention that the $50-60 base packages on DirecTV include not only NFL, but MLB, NBA, NHL, Speed, and ESPN News, all in HD, plus CSN Bay Area 1 and 2 both in HD (during games).


Or that their "sports pack" is utterly ridiculous compared to Comcast's - it's $13 but you literally get every sports channel there is, ESPN-U, CBS College Sports, Fox Soccer, EVERY regional FSN and Comcast Sports Net, NESN, YES, more... it's about 38 channels, most if not all of them in HD.


No, that wouldn't be nice.


----------



## stormking

Digital channels with the Comcast Motorola box seem better quality than going from the cable straight to a QAM tuner (ch 20-99). I'm curious if the stream the motorola box gets is the same QAM signal the TV QAM tuner receives, or if Comcast bumps up the bitrate for the stream the box gets. Does the box do any added post processing?


For example, is digital QAM channel 63/111.5 the same "signal" with or without a box (talking digital not analog)?


Its also not clear to me if the Motorola box is already showing digital QAM channels 20-99, or if its still showing analog.


Also, on some digital QAM channels, I find some light pulsing/flashing - is this a sign of a weak QAM signal?


Thanks


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16075378
> 
> 
> The notch filter blocks out roughly 300-500MHz. The digital expanded basic channels will be moved to the frequency range blocked by the filter.



Someone who just has HSI w/out a filter on the line confirmed for me that all QAM channels on extended basic come through ok. The Comcast guy did not install the filter because it was screwing up the HSI throughput. I still have a feeling these might still come through, currently, even with the filter.


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16117958
> 
> 
> I'm curious if the stream the motorola box gets is the same QAM signal the TV QAM tuner receives, or if Comcast bumps up the bitrate for the stream the box gets. Does the box do any added post processing?
> 
> 
> For example, is digital QAM channel 63/111.5 the same "signal" with or without a box (talking digital not analog)?



Yes, the Motorola STB simply translates the Comcast virtual channel number into the QAM channel. Your TV's built-in QAM tuner doesn't have the ability to receive and decode a channel map from the headend with the virtual channel numbers, so it goes by the regular QAM channel.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16117958
> 
> 
> Its also not clear to me if the Motorola box is already showing digital QAM channels 20-99, or if its still showing analog



I think it depends on the STB you have, but I could be wrong on this one. If you have a DCH-series STB, you're definitely seeing the digital version of every channel since those boxes only contain a digital tuner. The older DCT boxes contain both analog and digital tuners, so there is a possibility that you are tuning into the analog version of a limited/expanded basic channel.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16117958
> 
> 
> Digital channels with the Comcast Motorola box seem better quality than going from the cable straight to a QAM tuner (ch 20-99). I'm curious if the stream the motorola box gets is the same QAM signal the TV QAM tuner receives, or if Comcast bumps up the bitrate for the stream the box gets. Does the box do any added post processing?



The QAM signal going to the TV and the STB is exactly the same. The difference is which device can do a better job decoding and scaling the data. There are people in this forum using standalone scalars more expensive than my TV.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/16123196
> 
> 
> The older DCT boxes contain both analog and digital tuners, so there is a possibility that you are tuning into the analog version of a limited/expanded basic channel.



While the DCT-64xx series had both digital and analog tuners, the DCT-34xx series is digital only.

Motorola DVR Wikibook 


But your basic point is right. To be sure you are seeing a digital tuner tuning a digital transmission, you have to know what box you are talking about.


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16123364
> 
> 
> The QAM signal going to the TV and the STB is exactly the same. The difference is which device can do a better job decoding and scaling the data. There are people in this forum using standalone scalars more expensive than my TV.



Interesting. I didn't realize the importance of the QAM decoder.


I'm using a Hauppauge 2250 dual QAM card in my PC. I'm guessing my 6412 Motorola box decodes QAM a bit better then. But it is an analog/digital box so that's why I wasn't clear if the box was getting QAM for 20-99. One of the firmware updates would have had to tell it to switch over.


This might imply that if I tried a different tuner I might get a better picture. I was thinking I'd try the HDHomeRun versus the Hauppauge 2250. Maybe its QAM tuner is better.

http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HD...8027857&sr=8-1 


Would the tuner or the signal account for this flashing/flickering I see on some QAM channels, like SciFi?


----------



## gfbuchanan

I have HSI and Limited Basic. When I first started, I used an antenna for my TV and Comcast for my HSI. Several years ago they raised the rates for HSI, but added the discount for multiple services, so I added Limited Basic. Why not, it only adds about $1 of the HSI cost. Anyway, when Comcast first put in the HSI (maybe 4-5 years ago), they did not put on any filter. I could see all of the analog channels. (This was before cable had decided on QAM for HD.) At some point, Comcast apparently did an "audit" and came out an installed a notch filter. That did not affect my HSI, but it did cut out the expanded basic channels from 36-70 or so.


I have used my Sony HDTV to view the local channels in HD for the last several years. They are spread around the actual channels, but they are all outside the notch filter.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16117998
> 
> 
> Someone who just has HSI w/out a filter on the line confirmed for me that all QAM channels on extended basic come through ok. The Comcast guy did not install the filter because it was screwing up the HSI throughput. I still have a feeling these might still come through, currently, even with the filter.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16124419
> 
> 
> Interesting. I didn't realize the importance of the QAM decoder.



Not just the QAM portion. The QAM tuner takes the analog RF signal and produces a digital MPEG stream. As long as it can reproduce the correct 0s and 1s, its job is done. How the MPEG stream is processed afterwards is more important.


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16124539
> 
> 
> I have used my Sony HDTV to view the local channels in HD for the last several years. They are spread around the actual channels, but they are all outside the notch filter.



Are you confirming you cannot see expanded basic QAM channels w/ Limited Basic + a filter? IE have you done a QAM scan lately or tried to manually add QAM channels to make sure they don't come up? I was guessing there was not enough space in the frequencies being blocked by the filter to add the QAM channels - until the analog ones are killed.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us 


It makes sense the local HD channels come through on QAM w/ the filter. They're not suppose to block those, legally or something.


Thanks


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16124924
> 
> 
> Are you confirming you cannot see expanded basic QAM channels w/ Limited Basic + a filter? IE have you done a QAM scan lately or tried to manually add QAM channels to make sure they don't come up? I was guessing there was not enough space in the frequencies being blocked by the filter to add the QAM channels - until the analog ones are killed.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
> 
> 
> It makes sense the local HD channels come through on QAM w/ the filter. They're not suppose to block those, legally or something.



Sorry, I guess I was not clear. Yes, today I can see the QAM versions of the expanded basic channels. They popped up a few weeks ago as Comcast gets ready to drop analog versions of those channel. But it is speculated that Comcast will move those QAM signals down into the channel range that the Expanded Basic analog channels use now when they drop the analog versions of those channels. The the notch filters already installed would prevent a direct connection limited basic customer from seeing them.


So yes, today you can use a QAM tuner to see Expanded Basic channels even with a notch filter installed. But don't expect that will continue forever. Comcast is not in the habit of giving away channels.


Greg


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16124419
> 
> 
> Interesting. I didn't realize the importance of the QAM decoder.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Hauppauge 2250 dual QAM card in my PC. I'm guessing my 6412 Motorola box decodes QAM a bit better then. But it is an analog/digital box so that's why I wasn't clear if the box was getting QAM for 20-99. One of the firmware updates would have had to tell it to switch over.
> 
> 
> This might imply that if I tried a different tuner I might get a better picture. I was thinking I'd try the HDHomeRun versus the Hauppauge 2250. Maybe its QAM tuner is better.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HD...8027857&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Would the tuner or the signal account for this flashing/flickering I see on some QAM channels, like SciFi?



If the tuner is getting a strong enough signal to avoid errors, then it should not matter which tuner you use. They all decode the stream to an MPEG2 stream. So any difference is in the hardware/software that is doing the MPEG2 to display processing. Depending on how you do things, the MPEG2 to display processing could be done in the Moto Box (using Component cables to TV) or in the HDTV (using HDMI cable to TV). And the same is true if you are using your computer. The quality of the MPEG2 stream should be identical for any QAM tuner as long as it can get a good input QAM signal.


Greg


If you think the picture from the Motorola was better than from your PC, it probably has to do with your video cards. How have you hooked the PC to your HDTV?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16125172
> 
> 
> Depending on how you do things, the MPEG2 to display processing could be done in the Moto Box (using Component cables to TV) or in the HDTV (using HDMI cable to TV).



HDMI carries uncompressed video.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16125322
> 
> 
> HDMI carries uncompressed video.



HDMI carries the digital bit stream. In the case of digital TV signals, that is an MPEG2 bit stream. And as far as I can tell, all broadcast HDTV video bit streams are compressed. Some more than others. But they are all compressed.


Now there is the question of the uncompressed audio streams used on Blue Ray discs. But that is a horse of a different color.


Greg


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16125455
> 
> 
> HDMI carries the digital bit stream. In the case of digital TV signals, that is an MPEG2 bit stream.



No, Greg. C3 had it right. HDMI (and DVI) carry uncompressed digital video, not (compressed) MPEG-2, -4, or whatever.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16125585
> 
> 
> No, Greg. C3 had it right. HDMI (and DVI) carry uncompressed digital video, not (compressed) MPEG-2, -4, or whatever.



Oops. My Bad. As I reflect on it I see the error in my earlier remark. The DVI/HDMI cable from my PC carries an uncompressed video signal to my TV.


But it is still true that the quality of the signal displayed depends on the hardware/software that converts the MPEG2 Transport Stream to the display video. So StormKing's comparing the quality of the display from the Moto STB to that from his PC is not a function of the tuner used, but the quality of the conversion from MPEG2 to video in the Moto box, vs in the PC. I don't know if that conversion happens in the PC video driver, or more likely, in the software that controls his tuner card.


Greg


----------



## TPeterson

It's a combination of hw (in the video card, assuming he's using DxVA) and sw (a codec installed in Windows). If the PC is set up correctly, it should be capable of just as good a job as the Moto of up-scaling the input standard definition (or worse) MPEG-2 from the Comcast stream to an ATSC format for the DTV. But the Windows codec may be stumbling on the lower-than 640x480i resolutions of most of those QAM streams, while the Moto scaler is likely optimized to handle them.


----------



## walk

My TV isn't hooked up to cable any more but when it was I could get most of the local HD channels. I think maybe 1 was missing. I have HSI but no CATV service and none of the analog channels came in (not between ch 3 and ch 72 anyway) so they must have a trap on the line.


Of course if you are in an area where they are removing analogs that may be different.


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16128712
> 
> 
> My TV isn't hooked up to cable any more but when it was I could get most of the local HD channels. I think maybe 1 was missing. I have HSI but no CATV service and none of the analog channels came in (not between ch 3 and ch 72 anyway) so they must have a trap on the line.
> 
> 
> Of course if you are in an area where they are removing analogs that may be different.



Based on my experience in the last 3 years of moving around (with in the same area) and getting different combination of HSI, basic, limited basic TV and premium channels at different times. I think Comcast have a few kinds of traps.

1) They have a trap that blocks ALL TV but allows HSI

2) They have a trap that blocks the extended basic around Ch30-70

3) They have a trap that blocks up stream traffic - will block HSI and VOD.


In some cases, they have multiple traps on my line depends on what I have.

There may be more but those are the ones I've experienced.


----------



## walk

Well I have the "blocks all TV" but in reality it only blocks up to about analog ch 72, which is around 500mhz*? So any digital channel above 500mhz (or analog channel for that matter) will still come thru.


I know my HSI uses either 723 or 729mhz (it likes to change channels a lot...)


*if this chart is corrrect...


----------



## mazman49

I just plugged in my Zip Code (94583) into this page http://mlbn.viewerlink.tv/ of MLB Network's website and it shows Comcast as showing it on channel 729 in HD.


Is this a preview of what's to come?


----------



## gfbuchanan

Hi all,


I have a comcast supplied Treayon TJ715 cable modem. Can someone tell me how to query it for its connection status, channel, etc?


Greg


OK. I found it on the net. http://192.168.100.1/diagnostics_page.html


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16131400
> 
> 
> I just plugged in my Zip Code (94583) into this page http://mlbn.viewerlink.tv/ of MLB Network's website and it shows Comcast as showing it on channel 729 in HD.
> 
> 
> Is this a preview of what's to come?



I hadn't heard about channel 729 for MLB-HD but I noticed that 721 ( CSNCA-HD ) is now in the guide and has listings for this Friday, a basketball game. We'll just have to wait and see if it is actually shown. Last I heard it was to go active in April but it looks like it might go active sooner










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

It looks like CW/KNTV changed their QAM channel mappings again. I went to watch Smallville and got KNTV's stupid weather channel.


----------



## russwong

Yes in San Francisco, NBC and CW have moved... so if you guys are using digital recorders you need to look for it again...


Edit: Looks like KRON moved too if you guys watched that...


Anyone know how to easily reconfigure the HDHR in Windows MCE for the new channels and still keep Series Recordings and everything?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16133525
> 
> 
> It looks like CW/KNTV changed their QAM channel mappings again. I went to watch Smallville and got KNTV's stupid weather channel.


----------



## Keenan

They've been doing the CW dance for some time up here, I finally gave up on it and just don't use it with the HDHR anymore. I only watch one show a week on that channel and the S3 grabs it just fine.


----------



## MKANET

Hey Keenan. I just found a super easy to use website which tells you what it is instantly:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16134248
> 
> 
> They've been doing the CW dance for some time up here, I finally gave up on it and just don't use it with the HDHR anymore. I only watch one show a week on that channel and the S3 grabs it just fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16134740
> 
> 
> Hey Keenan. I just found a super easy to use website which tells you what it is instantly:
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels



Yes, I've known about that site, but even now KNTV and KBCW are incorrect. KNTV is actually on 123-2 not 123-3, and KBCW is on 123-1 not 123-2. I just fixed them, for now anyways.


----------



## Brian Conrad

That's probably because Comcast has changed things since someone submitted their scan in your area to Silicon Dust. What they ask you to do if your have a HDHomeRun is submit your scans to them. And even in my area they changed the channels for KNTV. And my Linux scripts won't work with the new scans so I have some debugging to do to fix them (seems to be with teh AWK script that written). I suspect Comcast will be moving stuff a bit especially if they the HD versions of the Expaned Basic channels in the filter range.


----------



## miimura

I just noticed that KNTV and CW moved last night too. I also missed recording Smallville on my HDHR. There are lots of errors in the SiliconDust listings for minor channels.


This is off the top of my head, but I'll correct it when I get home tonight if it's wrong.


Los Altos Comcast

92-1 KNTVDT (703)

92-2 KNTVDT2 (186)

92-3 KNTVDT3 (187 UniSport)

92-6 KOFY (13)

131-1 KRONDT2 (704)

131-5 KBCWDT (712)


- Mike


----------



## kirby34

We have expanded basic at our place (and our mom's) in Santa Clara. I guess they started moving the 36-82 channels to digital finally - at least 39-61 have "disappeared" for my Samsung LCD and TiVo HD (w/o cable cards) as of sometime yesterday or the day before.


So, I ran new channel scans on both and, as expected, I had to use the SiliconDust site to help find out where the channels ended up. Minor annoyance aside, I was somewhat pleased to see that I can tune in SciFi Network (85-13) even though we aren't supposed to get it with Expanded Basic. Plus, I checked on the DTA and cable box both here and at my mom's and SciFi doesn't come up on the DTA and is encrypted on the cable box.


I guess I may have to finally get cable cards for my TiVo.


----------



## c3

How do you "tune in SciFi Network (85-13)" if it's "encrypted on the cable box"?


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16139264
> 
> 
> How do you "tune in SciFi Network (85-13)" if it's "encrypted on the cable box"?



Oops. Sorry, I should've pointed out that I didn't install either a DTA or cable box in my bedroom where the LCD and TiVo HD are located - they're both connected straight to the coaxial, so it's just thru the QAM tuner. The DTAs and cable box are hooked up to the other TVs and I guess the better phrasing would be that it's "blocked" on the cable box.


----------



## c3

Hmmm. The cable box has another layer of access control beyond encryption? If so, that's different from the CableCard. I have limited basic only, so on my TiVo, channel 35 has the status "not subscribed", but I can watch it because it's not encrypted right now.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16139593
> 
> 
> Hmmm. The cable box has another layer of access control beyond encryption? If so, that's different from the CableCard. I have limited basic only, so on my TiVo, channel 35 has the status "not subscribed", but I can watch it because it's not encrypted right now.



I think that Comcast can control the channel list and encryption for each channel. And for the cable box if it is not listed it does not exist, if it is listed but you do not have the decryption key, it will say "not authorized", if it is listed but there are no signal because signal has been filtered by the filter they put on your line, then it will say "please wait".


If you have a QAM tuner then it should show you all the non-encrypted channel as it does not know anything about the channel list mapping.


But all this is just guess on my part.

By the way Comcast has removed all the channel listing for me from 35-71 as I only have the basic subscription.


----------



## Brian Conrad

As was mentioned last year when Sci-Fi HD became available some Bay Area communities have Sci-Fi in the Expanded Basic channels. Currently I have TBS-HD unencrytped at 24.x in my area and that's not even in the trap range. One wonders is TBS-HD is going to go into the Limited Basic tier like Discovery? I also found that my HDHomeRun channel scans aren't showing KRON nor KBCW in HD. And KOFY-HD is there but still not in the guide yet. They usually show up with the PSIP info too. So they are certainly playing some games with frequencies. They recently put all the local channels in SD on 11.


----------



## Mikef5

Back online.


I just changed from Sonic Net Dsl to Comcast Ultra Internet and so far so good ( Actually, that's an understatement, it's smoking fast







).


Only took 30 minutes to set up. Installer knew what he was doing, major hold up was the modem doing the initial updating and waiting for them to authorize the modem ( they have to do something about that terrible Muzak music ). So far I'm a happy camper but given time I'm sure I'll fine something to ***** about










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan

In Cupertino I did a rescan last night and don't see TBS-HD. Comcast does not list Discovery as a part of Limited Basic on my channel listing, but since it is outside the notch filter, everybody gets it. KRON-HD was moved to 111.x on my system. KBCW-HD was moved to 114.x. I am not sure where they were before, so it may have been just a subchannel shift. Someone earlier alluded to that happening.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16144360
> 
> 
> As was mentioned last year when Sci-Fi HD became available some Bay Area communities have Sci-Fi in the Expanded Basic channels. Currently I have TBS-HD unencrytped at 24.x in my area and that's not even in the trap range. One wonders is TBS-HD is going to go into the Limited Basic tier like Discovery? I also found that my HDHomeRun channel scans aren't showing KRON nor KBCW in HD. And KOFY-HD is there but still not in the guide yet. They usually show up with the PSIP info too. So they are certainly playing some games with frequencies. They recently put all the local channels in SD on 11.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16146060
> 
> 
> In Cupertino I did a rescan last night and don't see TBS-HD. Comcast does not list Discovery as a part of Limited Basic on my channel listing, but since it is outside the notch filter, everybody gets it.



You're not supposed to get Discovery? Discovery has always been part of Limited Basic in Mountain View and in a couple of cities in Contra Costa county.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I just looked at my bill, and Discovery is included on Limited Basic. Channels 2-34 are the limited basic channels. Discovery is 29, and included. Guess I just mis-remembered. But the upper channels that "leak through", like VS are not included.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16146202
> 
> 
> You're not supposed to get Discovery? Discovery has always been part of Limited Basic in Mountain View and in a couple of cities in Contra Costa county.


----------



## stormking

It appears that CNN is no longer on 100.7, in San Francisco. Did this change today? If so to what channel?


thanks


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16147060
> 
> 
> It appears that CNN is no longer on 100.7, in San Francisco. Did this change today? If so to what channel?
> 
> 
> thanks



sorry, my bad. the channel is back. perhaps Comcast is doing some Saturday late night service. dunno.


ummm.... so, in trying to get my digital channels back, i noticed while scanning for QAM channels that one of my neighbors or someone must have been watching OnDemand porn! Heheh. So funny... looked like maybe HBO soft core or something. I'm just flipping through each frequency and porn shows up - no cable box, cable straight into my computer. It was actually being fast forwarded to the beginning of the sex scene. Heheh... so funny. I also saw several other OnDemand new movies that other people were watching - you could tell its OnDemand because of the pausing or fast forwarding. Anyway, there you go. Check out 102.x - 104.x. Normally there is nothing there, but sometimes there is.


----------



## TPeterson

Ugh. It's bad enough watching TV when the SO is holding the remote....


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16148719
> 
> 
> Ugh. It's bad enough watching TV when the SO is holding the remote....



Did you hear about the 'gesture based' TV controls? No remote needed, you just give your TV hand signals to change channels. This opens a whole new behavior study of technology making people look weird.


----------



## TPeterson

It also opens up new possibilities for starting fist fights.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16148922
> 
> 
> It also opens up new possibilities for starting fist fights.



But then the set would keep changing the brightness with every swing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16148922
> 
> 
> It also opens up new possibilities for starting fist fights.



I guess it would really depend of what " gesture " you waved at your S.O.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was able to get KRON and KBCW where they were supposed to be with the HDHomeRun but cutting in and out. Strange because other channels above and below are stable and those channels are stable on the Comcast DVR. I'll take the HDHR box and try it off cable where the DVR is to see if it is something in lines in the house but that would be strange unless it is something with the HDHR tuners. I tried with one of those cheap KWorld USB turners on my laptop in the kitchen but the software you get with those is so bad that it doesn't finished scan and just locks up (others had the same complaint). So it never got to that channel range.


----------



## thatdude90210

I just noticed "G4" available on 99-13 (in SF), didn't see that one before.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16144360
> 
> 
> As was mentioned last year when Sci-Fi HD became available some Bay Area communities have Sci-Fi in the Expanded Basic channels. Currently I have TBS-HD unencrytped at 24.x in my area and that's not even in the trap range. One wonders is TBS-HD is going to go into the Limited Basic tier like Discovery? I also found that my HDHomeRun channel scans aren't showing KRON nor KBCW in HD. And KOFY-HD is there but still not in the guide yet. They usually show up with the PSIP info too. So they are certainly playing some games with frequencies. They recently put all the local channels in SD on 11.



I'm in SF and the only HD we get are the network channels. You're really lucky.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatdude90210* /forum/post/16150617
> 
> 
> I just noticed "G4" available on 99-13 (in SF), didn't see that one before.



Yah, I noticed that we're getting it down here in SC, too, though it's on 90-13 for me. I also found CSNCA (Comcast Sports Net California) on 84-10, which is another one that isn't currently available on our DTA or cable box hooked up to our other TV's.


----------



## davidwb

one question and one observation:


1) will comcast finally join the rest of the cable world in 2009 by offering the MLB extra innings package with the HD games -- or will it just be SD again this year?


2) the guide shows all of the MLB channel's listings as HD now -- and indeed the shows appear to be in HD. still on channel 412.


----------



## walk

You're kidding right?


Hmm let's ask the Magic 8-ball .


Magic 8-ball, will Comcast be adding 30+ new HD channels in time for the baseball season this year?


Magic 8-ball says: *No Way*


----------



## TPeterson

That's funny...it told me, "Yes."


----------



## walk

Man you really have to watch your Comcast bills carefully..


I had another modem added to my account, because I was having problems (I still am but more rarely), I own both the new one and the old one I was using for almost 5 years... Well they not only started charging me the $3 lease fee for the "new" modem, they also charged me $40 for "unreturned equipment"... TWICE.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16148855
> 
> 
> Did you hear about the 'gesture based' TV controls? No remote needed, you just give your TV hand signals to change channels. This opens a whole new behavior study of technology making people look weird.



In the context of where this discussion started (snooping on your neighbors On Demand porn...) I can think of a specific "hand gesture" that you really don't want to cause a channel change. Suddenly being switched to an image of Pat Robertson at a moment of bliss could be the definition of "anti-climactic".


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16150699
> 
> 
> I'm in SF and the only HD we get are the network channels. You're really lucky.



I think they're only testing some things but who knows (other than Comcast execs) what the line up will be like by this summer. Yesterday it was the Comcast Sports Network on 24.1.


Now I've got to figure out what is up with the 117 channel because it is not only dropping out on the HDHR but FusionHD card so something around here is creating interference at that frequency as there are no dropouts on the DVR. Channels above and below are coming in fine.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16156469
> 
> 
> Man you really have to watch your Comcast bills carefully..
> 
> 
> I had another modem added to my account, because I was having problems (I still am but more rarely), I own both the new one and the old one I was using for almost 5 years... Well they not only started charging me the $3 lease fee for the "new" modem, they also charged me $40 for "unreturned equipment"... TWICE.


 Don't remind me ...


-- Don


----------



## MKANET

I'm a bit lost. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to update my HDHR software correctly this time to use with sageTV. Is it because my HDHR software is connecting to the Silicondust linup server? Maybe that's where all the wrong channel information is coming from?


Could you or anyone please walk me through what exactly do I need to do if I were to revert ALL my software (restore from a backup 3 weeks ago). I made the mistake of trying to use the software the way it was designed to work... updating the software with the "scan" button.


PS: After I do a "scan", if I "view" the channel it shows as the right channel. However, if I go into sageTV and update it from HDHR, all the channels get screwed up. They are all wrong.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/16138885
> 
> 
> I just noticed that KNTV and CW moved last night too. I also missed recording Smallville on my HDHR. There are lots of errors in the SiliconDust listings for minor channels.
> 
> 
> This is off the top of my head, but I'll correct it when I get home tonight if it's wrong.
> 
> 
> Los Altos Comcast
> 
> 92-1 KNTVDT (703)
> 
> 92-2 KNTVDT2 (186)
> 
> 92-3 KNTVDT3 (187 UniSport)
> 
> 92-6 KOFY (13)
> 
> 131-1 KRONDT2 (704)
> 
> 131-5 KBCWDT (712)
> 
> 
> - Mike


----------



## Mikef5

This might be something to keep an eye on if EchoStar is really serious about producing this box......... http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/03/30...2200s-tru2way/ 

Could be serious competition for the Tivo but it depends on the price and when or if it will come out










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16159170
> 
> 
> I'm a bit lost. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to update my HDHR software correctly this time to use with sageTV. Is it because my HDHR software is connecting to the Silicondust linup server? Maybe that's where all the wrong channel information is coming from?
> 
> 
> Could you or anyone please walk me through what exactly do I need to do if I were to revert ALL my software (restore from a backup 3 weeks ago). I made the mistake of trying to use the software the way it was designed to work... updating the software with the "scan" button.
> 
> 
> PS: After I do a "scan", if I "view" the channel it shows as the right channel. However, if I go into sageTV and update it from HDHR, all the channels get screwed up. They are all wrong.



Did you check the forum on Silicondust? There may be others with the same problem. I don't use SageTV so can't be of any help but there are sections on HDHR use with SageTV on the forum.


----------



## rsra13

I have/had the issue with my mode. I actually rent a modem from Comcast, but last year I upgraded to Blast! and for some reason now, one year later they charging me $80 for unreturned equipment, a modem that wasn't released they said. So someone from Comcast called, I explained to them that I still have and use the modem, they ask me if I had made any change and told me about the upgrade one year ago. They said that might be the issue. So they said they will put a note there so when I contacted billing they could take care of that. One week later I check my bill online and they already removed that charge. So wow! Comcast did it! Great job!


Fast Forward to this month bill and what do I see? Another $80 charge for unreturned equipment. So I'll have to contact them again, o being contacted by them again to get this fixed and wait for next month bill of course. Unless they already fixed this by themselve... I need to check online.


----------



## walk

So I open my mail today and I got a postcard from Comcast, saying "sorry for less than satisfactory experience recently", with a coupon for $10.


It was addressed to me "or current resident".... signed by Paul Gibson Area Vice President, North Bay Area.


So, did they send these to everyone in the North Bay or just me?


----------



## MKANET

I think you get one of these everytime you have a bad experience with their customer service. Maybe, they just presume you had one, or will have one soon enough.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16159919
> 
> 
> So I open my mail today and I got a postcard from Comcast, saying "sorry for less than satisfactory experience recently", with a coupon for $10.
> 
> 
> It was addressed to me "or current resident".... signed by Paul Gibson Area Vice President, North Bay Area.
> 
> 
> So, did they send these to everyone in the North Bay or just me?


----------



## c3

$10 coupon for what? Going back to Comcast Cable TV?


----------



## sanne

The PQ is simply awful on HD channels these days.


Macroblocking, pixelization.....just awful. I'd trade a few less worthless HD channels for improved PQ any day of the week.


When FIOS comes into my neighborhood I'm getting the F off of Comcast.


----------



## walk

$10 off my next bill.


I've called to complain about internet problems probably 5 times. I've had techs out at my house 2 times.


Then I had the billing problems a couple days ago... so I don't know what it's for. All of the above?


Problem with the coupon is it says to include it with your next payment (in the mail) ... it doesn't say how to redeem it if you pay your bill online. Oh well, probably go to waste...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16160250
> 
> 
> I think you get one of these everytime you have a bad experience with their customer service. Maybe, they just presume you had one, or will have one soon enough.



Well then they should probably just send them out to all subs.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16159170
> 
> 
> I'm a bit lost. For the life of me, I can't figure out how to update my HDHR software correctly this time to use with sageTV. Is it because my HDHR software is connecting to the Silicondust linup server? Maybe that's where all the wrong channel information is coming from?
> 
> 
> Could you or anyone please walk me through what exactly do I need to do if I were to revert ALL my software (restore from a backup 3 weeks ago). I made the mistake of trying to use the software the way it was designed to work... updating the software with the "scan" button.
> 
> 
> PS: After I do a "scan", if I "view" the channel it shows as the right channel. However, if I go into sageTV and update it from HDHR, all the channels get screwed up. They are all wrong.



I'm using the current release version of SageTv and this is what I do, YMMV:

1. Use the HDHR utility to scan for channels. This will generate one line in the table for each unencrypted channel it finds.

2. Check the box for each channel you want to use.

3. Change the channel identifier for each of these channels to one that matches the Zap2It list from the link in the HDHR utility.

4. Change the channel number to the one that matches the Comcast channel lineup. Channels that have PSIP will be pre-fillled with the ATSC channel number ie. 11-1 should be changed to 703.

5. Save changes in the HDHR utility

6. Go into SageTV Channel setup for the HDHR Tuner.

7. Scan for channels. This does not actually scan, it just reads in the HDHR config info you just did.

8. Check the channel list and make sure that each channel you want to use has a green dot next to it and it has a series of numbers in square brackets. The first number in the series will be the RF channel number. I don't know what the rest mean.

9. Repeat steps 6-8 for the second HDHR tuner. This may be redundant if you have both tuners on the same source (ant vs. cable)


That's about it.


- Mike


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sanne* /forum/post/16160620
> 
> 
> When FIOS comes into my neighborhood I'm getting the F off of Comcast.



You'll be waiting a long, long time for that to happen...


Might as well just save yourself the eternal wait for Verizon FiOS and just switch to DirecTV or U-verse.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16147436
> 
> 
> sorry, my bad. the channel is back. perhaps Comcast is doing some Saturday late night service. dunno.
> 
> 
> ummm.... so, in trying to get my digital channels back, i noticed while scanning for QAM channels that one of my neighbors or someone must have been watching OnDemand porn! Heheh. So funny... looked like maybe HBO soft core or something. I'm just flipping through each frequency and porn shows up - no cable box, cable straight into my computer. It was actually being fast forwarded to the beginning of the sex scene. Heheh... so funny. I also saw several other OnDemand new movies that other people were watching - you could tell its OnDemand because of the pausing or fast forwarding. Anyway, there you go. Check out 102.x - 104.x. Normally there is nothing there, but sometimes there is.



I just noticed this, too. Someone was watching the a re-broadcast of the last WWE PPV and someone else was watching the last Survivor episode. Now, I'm watching "True Confessions" (19881 movie with DeNiro and Duvall) on 102-11. lol


----------



## Tom Koegel

Why is FiOS a non-starter here in the Bay Area? Not arguing; genuinely asking. No money for those kind of infrastructure investments in today's economy? Not enough population density?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16168171
> 
> 
> Why is FiOS a non-starter here in the Bay Area? Not arguing; genuinely asking. No money for those kind of infrastructure investments in today's economy? Not enough population density?



AT&T and Verizon generally do not step on each other's toes, to date anyway, the SF bay area is AT&T country with their U-Verse product.


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16168171
> 
> 
> Why is FiOS a non-starter here in the Bay Area? Not arguing; genuinely asking. No money for those kind of infrastructure investments in today's economy? Not enough population density?



There are two big reasons: old infrastructure (plus limited new construction and next-to-impossible permit navigation to do the digging) and minimal Verizon presence in the area.


There are a few places in and around the Bay Area where Verizon exists--Morgan Hill, Novato, some spots in the Santa Cruz Mountains, etc. Those are the places that might get FiOS.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16168801
> 
> 
> AT&T and Verizon generally do not step on each other's toes, to date anyway, the SF bay area is AT&T country with their U-Verse product.



And they never will, because they don't compete for local service, phone or data. If your landline/DSL is (or would be) with AT&T and you don't have the option to get one with Verizon, you can't get FiOS. That will never change.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matticus008* /forum/post/16168836
> 
> 
> There are two big reasons: old infrastructure (plus limited new construction and next-to-impossible permit navigation to do the digging) and minimal Verizon presence in the area.
> 
> 
> There are a few places in and around the Bay Area where Verizon exists--Morgan Hill, Novato, some spots in the Santa Cruz Mountains, etc. Those are the places that might get FiOS.
> 
> 
> And they never will, because they don't compete for local service, phone or data. If your landline/DSL is (or would be) with AT&T and you don't have the option to get one with Verizon, you can't get FiOS. That will never change.



Well they do compete with Comcast in some of those area and with Comcast rolling out Docsis3 there would be some incentive.


----------



## Brian Conrad

So according to my Comcast messages KGO is dropping KGO Plus and adding a second HD channel called "Living Well HD" which will be on 715 in my area. Interesting. I wonder how many other local stations will add a second HD channel?


----------



## Mikef5

*The shape of things to come ?? or thank God I'm not on TWC ( and this is no April Fools joke )*


Read the link.... http://www.businessweek.com/technolo...s+%2B+analysis 


Comcast had better not even think of going down this road







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

They don't say what the speeds are but, $55 for a 40GB cap and $1/GB over?







Yeah, no.


A 250GB cap is quite generous. I wouldn't even mind if they decided to have a tiered program, as long as the caps & prices were reasonable. It could even save some people money, people who don't need more than say 5-10GB/month.


But those TWC caps / prices are completely batshit insane. You would be charged $265 under their pricing for hitting 250GB.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16173672
> 
> 
> They don't say what the speeds are but, $55 for a 40GB cap and $1/GB over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.
> 
> 
> A 250GB cap is quite generous. I wouldn't even mind if they decided to have a tiered program, as long as the caps & prices were reasonable. It could even save some people money, people who don't need more than say 5-10GB/month.
> 
> 
> But those TWC caps / prices are completely batshit insane. You would be charged $265 under their pricing for hitting 250GB.



I don't care if they said I could download at the speed of light, this metering of internet usage will be the death of the internet as we know it. With the big push for streaming video and video content, IPTV, and Tivo/Netflix/Blockbuster/etc... you are right, you might as well sign over your pay check to them.


I saw this coming when AT&T started doing a test of their metered service in a couple of their areas, thankfully that has stayed in the testing phase and hasn't spread out...... yet.


With this metered internet possibly spreading to other providers and the attempt to tax internet sales again, they are in the process of killing the goose that laid the golden egg. Enjoy it while you can because of this AGI like greed this internet is not long for this world.


OK, that's kind of dramatic but it will make most of the things that are now enjoyed by most people, like streaming video and other bandwidth intensive programing unaffordable to most people.


I am definitely going to keep an eye on this and so should you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Their data is somewhat faulty, where TW says "But Time Warner says most people are not using that much data", it's probably because any heavy user would have already left, or never subscribed, to TW in the first place. 40GBs is ridiculously low, as Mike notes, you can forget about all that cool stuff coming down the line soon like streaming video, TV via broadband, etc. At their lowest tier it's $6 per GB($29.95/5GB) and that's insane. If all you're going to do is email and some web-browsing might as well get a much cheaper DSL plan for the local telco at probably half the price.


Additionally, if "But Time Warner says most people are not using that much data" is true, then where's the problem? Why the highly restrictive caps and pricing?


Looks to me like the newly spun-off TW is looking for the pennies anywhere they can to shore up that stock price.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16173025
> 
> 
> So according to my Comcast messages KGO is dropping KGO Plus and adding a second HD channel called "Living Well HD" which will be on 715 in my area. Interesting. I wonder how many other local stations will add a second HD channel?



Well, if they try it on any 1080i stations they better not be calling _anything_ they transmit as HD anymore.


----------



## walk

40GB is not "ridiculously low" but it's pretty low for the HIGHEST tier they offer. I'm guessing 2/3rds of all internet users come in below that every month. Last time I took a guess at estimating my usage during a particularly heavy month I figured it was around 110GB. My average is probably 1/2 to 1/3 of that.


So for me, and I'd consider myself a moderate to heavy user, 250GB is no problem. 40GB uhh, problem.


My advice is get used to it because caps aren't going away. As long as the limits are reasonable it should be a moot point for 99% of users, and those 1% that are dragging down the network for everyone else - screw them anyway. Those TWC caps are terrible though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16174952
> 
> 
> 40GB is not "ridiculously low" but it's pretty low for the HIGHEST tier they offer. I'm guessing 2/3rds of all internet users come in below that every month. Last time I took a guess at estimating my usage during a particularly heavy month I figured it was around 110GB. My average is probably 1/2 to 1/3 of that.
> 
> 
> So for me, and I'd consider myself a moderate to heavy user, 250GB is no problem. 40GB uhh, problem.
> 
> 
> My advice is get used to it because caps aren't going away. As long as the limits are reasonable it should be a moot point for 99% of users, and those 1% that are dragging down the network for everyone else - screw them anyway. Those TWC caps are terrible though.



Imagine people who use something like DirecTV's OnDemand service, with that $30 tier it essentially becomes a non-feature for D* subs.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16174952
> 
> 
> 40GB is not "ridiculously low" but it's pretty low for the HIGHEST tier they offer. I'm guessing 2/3rds of all internet users come in below that every month. Last time I took a guess at estimating my usage during a particularly heavy month I figured it was around 110GB. My average is probably 1/2 to 1/3 of that.
> 
> 
> So for me, and I'd consider myself a moderate to heavy user, 250GB is no problem. 40GB uhh, problem.
> 
> 
> My advice is get used to it because caps aren't going away. As long as the limits are reasonable it should be a moot point for 99% of users, and those 1% that are dragging down the network for everyone else - screw them anyway. Those TWC caps are terrible though.



The problem is if you let TWC get away with this what's to stop the other providers from doing the same thing and lower their caps ?


But you are right, for most people the 250G limit that Comcast has is not a problem but that's for now. What about later when the other things start coming down the pike that are bandwidth intensive ? Are they going to raise the limits ? I doubt it. Once they get you use to this metering system why should they ? I don't care that they've said they would revisit this cap limit if that situation comes about, that's not written in stone and what'll you do if they don't ?


The only thing to do is don't let them start it in the first place. Write to your service provider and let them know that you are not happy getting gouged like this or even the possibility that they may do this and if that doesn't work write to your congressperson. I'm sure right now with all the corporate greed being lime lighted in the news lately no one wants to become the next company that the government looks at.


This is really a bad time to be doing this kind of thing in the midst of this recession and people losing their jobs. Corporate greed is not a good thing, Customers got you to where you are now and customers can take that away.


Right now Comcast has been very reasonable and hasn't moved in that direction or even hinted that they would but I'll wait to see what they do about this in the future.


I now step down from my soap box.... for now










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16175089
> 
> 
> Imagine people who use something like DirecTV's OnDemand service, with that $30 tier it essentially becomes a non-feature for D* subs.



No kidding, 5GB isn't even 1 HD movie download from D* or Xbox or PS3 or Netflix or...


Even 40GB is awful.


Believe me if I was on TWC I would care, but since I'm not.... eh. If Comcast hints at doing anything close to that trust me I'd be gone soo fast.


----------



## Keenan

Yes, the problem with TW style caps and tiers is that it inhibits use of the internet as a media delivery system, just at a time when media via the 'net is ready to explode.


It would be very interesting to the online media providers, including DirecTV, comments on the TW system, hard to imagine they wouldn't have at least something to say about it.


In fact, one could say that's exactly why these caps have come about, the pipe provider seeing his pipes being used for another's profit. They're regulated to not restrict access to content, but there's nothing stopping them from charging for the BW it uses.


----------



## walk

Oh, I came here to see if anyone else had their modem reset and apparently download a new config file (according to the log) late yesterday?


Speed tests don't show anything new but I haven't done a longer test..


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16175795
> 
> 
> No kidding, 5GB isn't even 1 HD movie download from D* or Xbox or PS3 or Netflix or...
> 
> 
> Even 40GB is awful.
> 
> 
> Believe me if I was on TWC I would care, but since I'm not.... eh. If Comcast hints at doing anything close to that trust me I'd be gone soo fast.



I don't plan on leaving if they do this, I'll stay here and make their life as miserable as I possibly can.










But from everything that I've heard so far, Comcast has no plans to do this for the time being but that wouldn't prevent them from doing it sometime in the future. I'll bide my time for now. I just hope my media contacts don't lose their jobs before then. The two people that I knew from the Chronicle are gone and the Chronicle is on shaky ground also. Not good times for anyone










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16175867
> 
> 
> Oh, I came here to see if anyone else had their modem reset and apparently download a new config file (according to the log) late yesterday?



I get one of those about once a week.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16176041
> 
> 
> I get one of those about once a week.



Really? I thought it was just me. Anyway looks like it's still stuck at normal speed (spikes to 20-25 then settles about 6mb).


----------



## Dospac

We're at the very tip of the iceberg when it comes to consumer demand for internet bandwidth. The catch is that the cost of increasing internet backbone bandwidth does not scale equally with the overall bandwidth increase you get for your investment. Bandwidth is increasing double exponentially for a modestly increasing yearly infrastructure investment.


Backbone bandwidth is increasing at an astonishing rate and will keep up with the equally astonishing rate that the demand for bandwidth is increasing at. Consumer broadband pricing should be increased to meet the needs of the broadband providers bottom line. However, if you're going to bank on selling a product long term where the health of demand for your product is directly tied to the quality of the service you provide, TWC is taking things backwards. It is in the best interests of the consumer broadband providers to have a world where bandwidth is always in demand. It's a simple equation if backbone bandwidth is increasing 2x exponentially. You're going to need an equally fast increase in the development of bandwidth consuming consumer services and products on the internet to feed future growth. Your 100megabit plans, your gigabit plans... Consumers will continue to pay more for faster internet access if the market creating the desire for that bandwidth is able to flourish and isn't killed off by excessive bandwidth caps(or a breakdown of net neutrality).


Certainly paying $20 a month doesn't need to give you access to an uncapped, high speed internet connection. The problem I have with Comcast HSI now is that the faster, more expensive tiers still carry the 250GB limit. Give the customer the means of monitoring their usage and then slide the cap based on the bandwidth your plan is allotted. And charge us so you can afford to keep the pipes open and make money!


Having low usage, metered tiers that are cheaper is certainly a viable option. We see this with the cell providers. $40 a month for a metered plan, $200 for unlimited everything, and everything imaginable in between.


This is how broadband pricing needs to be structured. TWC(or any provider, really) should have a pay as you go option that's a bit cheaper than $6/GB, a mid-range tier with a bit higher of a cap than their current 40GB, and a high end tier with a high cap, high bandwidth, but that costs considerably more. Think Comcast's Docsis 3 HSI but with a 500GB cap, lets say.


Monetizing the heavy users is fine. Heavy users mucking things up is _always_ the reason we're given for limits being put on US internet usage. Those users want more bandwidth so give it to them by providing them with more bandwidth and a higher cap, but at a much higher cost. Scale your cost up with the amount of bandwidth they're using. If they want a 1000GB cap, charge em more for it and give them better service. Charge the people more who are costing you more money. Charge the 1%'ers and the top 25%'ers. Don't penalize your entire customer base with absurdly low limits.


This looks to me like a way for TWC to cash in and scale up the cost to _all_ their customers, not a plan to just combat the hogs. We live in a world of intense competition between cellular providers, similar to the broadband internet landscape right now. There is more competition in the mobile phone market, but even factoring that in, it doesn't feel like we have enough pricing options for broadband internet when you compare it to cell phones.


And I really don't like the direction things are headed..


----------



## walk

Well said,but the problem with that is the top 1% don't want to pay high prices for their excessive usage, they want everything for free/cheap. I mean keep in mind the vast majority of these users are downloading illegal torrents/etc.. because they would rather steal something than pay for it...


That's okay though, because the providers would rather disconnect them anyway, because they don't really HAVE the bandwidth to spare, no matter what they charge. It's not like Comcast can just double or triple a given node's capacity on a millisecond's whim just because they charge a few dollars more per month. It takes millions/billions of dollars and months of time to upgrade the infastructuer and they can't recoup those costs since the heavy users won't pay the heavy prices, they'll just move on to the next provider.. until they are disconnected from over usage on THAT service... and so on and so on and...


----------



## jcg

I have a question regarding Comcast cable in the Tri-Valley area. Comcast just stopped broadcasting channels 38-60 something on analog, so I called them and they said I needed to get a DTA. They stopped broadcasting these channels on analog to free up bandwidth for something.


Anyways I installed the DTA and now get all the channels again, but don't get any of the HD channels. If you have a HDTV with a built in digital tuner is there a way around this? I know Comcast has a full fledged settop box that will do this, but they have a monthly charge for it. I can't believe there isn't a workaround because there must be a ton of people in the same situation.


jcg


----------



## andytiedye

The digital versions of those channels are there somewhere, so as long

as they are not encrypted your QAM tuner should be able to find them in a scan.

Your TV does have a QAM tuner, doesn't it?


----------



## jcg

Yes the channels are there if you run the cable directly into the TV, but then you don't get channels 38 and above. If you run the cable to the DTA and then the output of the DTA to the TV's cable input you lose the QAM channels. I know I could use an A/B switch, but not really an option. I called Comcast and they say you need a full fledged settop box and then the monthly rentals apply (the DTAs are free). This seems like a major issue for alot of people.


jcg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andytiedye* /forum/post/16180633
> 
> 
> The digital versions of those channels are there somewhere, so as long
> 
> as they are not encrypted your QAM tuner should be able to find them in a scan.
> 
> Your TV does have a QAM tuner, doesn't it?


----------



## bobby94928

The channels are there, just not as simple as 38 and such. Use http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us , enter your zip code and it wil tell you where they are.


----------



## Cal1981

Has anyone close to Comcast staff heard anything about when (or maybe more accurately, IF) the Bay Area can expect to see a rollout of additional HD channels. It's pretty frustrating to read about areas that have been relatively HD starved catching up to where we are and then getting some newer channels like MLB-HD. I know that infrastructure in our area is a limitation as is the pace of digital conversion but it's really ikrsome that we are paying the same monthly charges as Boston or Chicago, for example, and they have a far greater selection of HD channels than we do here. Has anyone ever considered a class action suit over the charges vs. selection issue?


----------



## jcg

So are you saying as part of moving the analog channels 38 and above that Comcast also moved all the QAM HD channels? If so are you positive the DTA is passing the new QAM channels and maybe just need to do a new channel scan on the TV?


jcg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/16181456
> 
> 
> The channels are there, just not as simple as 38 and such. Use http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us , enter your zip code and it wil tell you where they are.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16181549
> 
> 
> Has anyone close to Comcast staff heard anything about when (or maybe more accurately, IF) the Bay Area can expect to see a rollout of additional HD channels. It's pretty frustrating to read about areas that have been relatively HD starved catching up to where we are and then getting some newer channels like MLB-HD. I know that infrastructure in our area is a limitation as is the pace of digital conversion but it's really ikrsome that we are paying the same monthly charges as Boston or Chicago, for example, and they have a far greater selection of HD channels than we do here. Has anyone ever considered a class action suit over the charges vs. selection issue?



I doubt a class action suit will fly, you have many other options other than Comcast to pick from and the consumer rarely benefits from these suits.


That being said, Channel 721 (CSNCA-HD) is suppose to go active on the 6th of April. I have asked several times about MLB-HD and when or if it is coming to the Bay Area. So far I have heard nothing back on this, which leads me to believe that there is a problem in this area which prevents the channel from being added, be it lack of bandwidth or something else or they don't want to release it in only a few areas and not the whole Bay Area. I will ask again but so far it has not garnered a response either yea or nay










The main hold up with the addition of more HD is the lack of bandwidth in this area. Comcast is now in the process of shifting some of the analog channels to digital and will reclaim that bandwidth for adding new channels and services. This is being done area by area and will take most of this year to complete. Hopefully, Comcast will add channels to these areas as the bandwidth is reclaimed, that was the last I heard on that subject and was the plan at that time.


I will ask again about MLB-HD, this would be a nice add since baseball season starts real soon...... Like this month










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcg* /forum/post/16181647
> 
> 
> So are you saying as part of moving the analog channels 38 and above that Comcast also moved all the QAM HD channels? If so are you positive the DTA is passing the new QAM channels and maybe just need to do a new channel scan on the TV?
> 
> 
> jcg



DTA's are Digital to Analog boxes, they do not do HD, they are used so people with ANALOG tv's can view the channels that were shifted from analog to digital on their ANALOG tv's.


If you have a Digital Tv or tuner you don't need a DTA. You can view anything that isn't encrypted just by plugging the cable into your digital tv and doing a scan.


You will not get guide data and the channels numbers will not match the Comcast channel numbers but you will get everything that is not encrypted both the analog and the digital channels. Most tvs with digital tuners also will do analog and digital but there are some that will only do digital, you need to read your user manual to find out what you have.


Again, DTA's are for people that have ANALOG TV's and don't want to buy a new digital tv or digital tuner. Hope this helps clear this up for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16181803
> 
> 
> I will ask again about MLB-HD, this would be a nice add since baseball season starts real soon...... Like this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Uh, like in 3 days, Sunday - Atlanta at Philadelphia.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16181803
> 
> 
> I doubt a class action suit will fly, you have many other options other than Comcast to pick from and the consumer rarely benefits from these suits.
> 
> 
> That being said, Channel 721 (CSNCA-HD) is suppose to go active on the 6th of April. I have asked several times about MLB-HD and when or if it is coming to the Bay Area. So far I have heard nothing back on this, which leads me to believe that there is a problem in this area which prevents the channel from being added, be it lack of bandwidth or something else or they don't want to release it in only a few areas and not the whole Bay Area. I will ask again but so far it has not garnered a response either yea or nay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main hold up with the addition of more HD is the lack of bandwidth in this area. Comcast is now in the process of shifting some of the analog channels to digital and will reclaim that bandwidth for adding new channels and services. This is being done area by area and will take most of this year to complete. Hopefully, Comcast will add channels to these areas as the bandwidth is reclaimed, that was the last I heard on that subject and was the plan at that time.
> 
> 
> I will ask again about MLB-HD, this would be a nice add since baseball season starts real soon...... Like this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I saw CSNCA-HD in clear QAM tuesday night when I was doing a scan of the HD homerun. I ran into issues with a HDHR bug so never completed the mapping, but it's out there at least my headend (san mateo county) now.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcg* /forum/post/16181647
> 
> 
> So are you saying as part of moving the analog channels 38 and above that Comcast also moved all the QAM HD channels? If so are you positive the DTA is passing the new QAM channels and maybe just need to do a new channel scan on the TV?
> 
> 
> jcg



No, take the DTA out, it will not pass through the channels the same way. What it is doing is to decode the QAM channels and then place them on their normal channels in an analog format.


What you want to do is to put your coax on the TV directly and then do a channel scan. You will find all the channels you are looking for at different channel locations then you are used to. As an example, in Rohnert Park, Discovery will be on channel 83-3, CSN will be on 83-6 and CSPAN will be on 86-1.


Go to the Silicon Dust website that I passed along to you and you will find out where to find the channels for _your_ location.


----------



## stormking

fyi, I thought I'd report that here in SF late last night there was a HSI outage and analog cable was out while QAM was up (I did call Comcast at 1am and the message said work was being done until 8am). I thought SF had gone 100% digital cable today as analog channels were black - however now it seems analog is back. i have a dual analog/qam pc tuner card so its easy to observe while channel changing from analog to qam channels. oh, and there was an emergency broadcast test at 2am which interestingly enough - without a box, killed my Windows Media Center and crashed it.


i'd be curious if someone has the specifics of the work last night (any HSI upgrades like docsis 3.0) or if they were testing killing analog. its almost like they killed analog and then rolled back. i did read that for some cities in the bay April 1st was the switch over date but didn't think it included SF. however, it does seem like they were up to something last night for both HSI and analog cable. just technically curious.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16181927
> 
> 
> I saw CSNCA-HD in clear QAM tuesday night when I was doing a scan of the HD homerun. I ran into issues with a HDHR bug so never completed the mapping, but it's out there at least my headend (san mateo county) now.



CSNCA-HD channel 721 is on the Comcast lineup in my area it just doesn't show anything. Right now it's showing some nice colored vertical bars










I hope they don't screw up like they do with channel 720 by not turning on the signal when a game is suppose to be shown. They really need to make these channels 24/7 channels, whether they are showing anything or not or better yet show the non HD programing for those channels when an HD program is not scheduled to be shown or here's a better idea... just get rid of the SD channels and put it all on the HD channel... Works for me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## matticus008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalusky* /forum/post/16170196
> 
> 
> Well they do compete with Comcast in some of those area and with Comcast rolling out Docsis3 there would be some incentive.



They compete with Comcast in *all* of those areas. That's not at all the point, though, because DSL and cable have always competed. Verizon is not going to offer FiOS in areas where Verizon doesn't serve customers, and that means it _will not come_ to areas serviced by AT&T and not Verizon. Simple as that.


DOCSIS 3.0 moreover is not sufficient incentive for Verizon to build out here. Their overall presence is so low, and the development costs so high, that nothing they do would ever make it particularly worthwhile. Verizon is a bit player in northern California and only here at all because of mergers and acquisitions.


The existing Verizon areas have converted or will convert to FiOS, regardless of what Comcast does, according to Verizon's schedule. Same with AT&T customers and U-verse availability. Comcast pushing out DOCSIS 3.0 is itself a reactionary move to its loss of customers to other providers. It is and always will be a cat and mouse game.


----------



## walk

Hey at least we have nice weather.


----------



## Mike Lang

Just a heads-up folks...

This thread is for Local Comcast HDTV info and not for internet/bandwidth discussion. We want to keep the thread focused.

Thanks


----------



## Ace of Space

Finally got my "Welcome to the World of More" letter in the mail today. Went ahead and ordered my 2 free DTA's for self install. Should be here next week. I'm in South San Jose, zip 95123.


----------



## NeoChaos

Okay, watched the Sharks game at Edmonton tonight and noticed despite being in SD, it was also being shown on CSNBA-HD. Did CSNBA make their HD channel a 24/7 simulcast and I missed the announcement, or was that a fluke that just happened to fall at the same time as the Sharks game?


----------



## camakaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16181803
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask again about MLB-HD, this would be a nice add since baseball season starts real soon...... Like this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey Mikef5,


Do you have any idea when Berkeley might see the hd channels (Travel Channel HD, Bravo HD, E HD, etc.) that were added to most of the Bay Area months ago? They're still not coming in here.


Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/16188172
> 
> 
> Hey Mikef5,
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea when Berkeley might see the hd channels (Travel Channel HD, Bravo HD, E HD, etc.) that were added to most of the Bay Area months ago? They're still not coming in here.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Comcast is in the process of shifting some analog channels to digital to free up bandwidth and when that is done those channels will be added to all areas. I was under the impression that channels would be added as each of the areas accomplished this shift. I have not heard which areas will be done or in what order they will be done but if I find out I will post it here. I do know that it is suppose to be completed before the end of this year but I have a feeling it will be much sooner than that.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16181549
> 
> 
> Has anyone close to Comcast staff heard anything about when (or maybe more accurately, IF) the Bay Area can expect to see a rollout of additional HD channels......



Not from Comcast. They are now *removing* dedicated HD channels from us, like the NFL Network on May 1st. After all that they've done to make me consider the competition, that's the clincher.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And when does KOFY-HD go into the guide? It is already being carried and can be tuned in via QAM. Not that they have any HD content, well maybe the KGO newscast they carry but I haven't checked.


----------



## Mikef5

Looks like channel 721 is now active, It's showing the Giant's and A's game and it's even in HD









Can't tell if it's last night's game or a game today but it's nice to see it active and showing HD.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16191289
> 
> 
> Looks like channel 721 is now active, It's showing the Giant's and A's game and it's even in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if it's last night's game or a game today but it's nice to see it active and showing HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not coming through up here, the channel is listed, but it says "to be announced" for guide info and when that happens I can't tune to the channel, it may be mapped somewhere else...


It's working now, I did a quick connect to the TiVo server, not sure if that made a difference or not.


I have to say, I'm loving my Limited Basic subscription.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16181907
> 
> 
> DTA's are Digital to Analog boxes, they do not do HD, they are used so people with ANALOG tv's can view the channels that were shifted from analog to digital on their ANALOG tv's.
> 
> 
> If you have a Digital Tv or tuner you don't need a DTA. You can view anything that isn't encrypted just by plugging the cable into your digital tv and doing a scan.
> 
> 
> You will not get guide data and the channels numbers will not match the Comcast channel numbers but you will get everything that is not encrypted both the analog and the digital channels. Most tvs with digital tuners also will do analog and digital but there are some that will only do digital, you need to read your user manual to find out what you have.
> 
> 
> Again, DTA's are for people that have ANALOG TV's and don't want to buy a new digital tv or digital tuner. Hope this helps clear this up for you.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think there are two separate but similar events going on here:


1) Switch from over the air analog broadcast signals to digital.

2) Comcast moving CABLE analog channels to digital.


The first one is the more widely known event and for anyone with a digital TV is a complete non-event.


The second MIGHT impact some digital users. In this case, Comcast is removing the analog streams for channels above a certain number (I think 32+). These channels will still be broadcast in digital but they will now be encrypted. You will need either a digital set top box for a fee or a DTA (digital to analog converter - I know, could they have made the name something else to help avoid the confusion). You can just slot this box in between the coax from the wall and the TV and no big deal, right? Yes, and you will get nice digital SD broadcasts of all the channels you used to (but no premium channels, on demand or interactive guide).


However, if you were using the same TV to access unencrypted HD channels from your local stations they are now cut off. They are still being transmitted but the free DTA boxes cannot pass them along to your TV. So if you want those HD channels you need to either:


1) Rent a more expensive box from Comcast

2) If you have an Antenna in to your TV open then you can get an OTA tuner

3) Do a workaround.


This is what I did since I do not have another coax in to my second TV or a separate place to input an OTA antenna. I put a splitter on the line and ran one cable directly to the TV and I can access all channels below 32 there and all of the HD channels with the QAM tuner. On the second line from the splitter I connected the DTA and then from the DTA out I inserted an old VCR I had in storage. Then I ran composite video cables from that to the TV so now I get all of the SD channels I am used to below 32 and above. It's a pain but it works.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16191996
> 
> 
> I think there are two separate but similar events going on here:
> 
> 
> 1) Switch from over the air analog broadcast signals to digital.
> 
> 2) Comcast moving CABLE analog channels to digital.
> 
> 
> The first one is the more widely known event and for anyone with a digital TV is a complete non-event.
> 
> 
> The second MIGHT impact some digital users. In this case, Comcast is removing the analog streams for channels above a certain number (I think 32+). These channels will still be broadcast in digital but they will now be encrypted. You will need either a digital set top box for a fee or a DTA (digital to analog converter - I know, could they have made the name something else to help avoid the confusion). You can just slot this box in between the coax from the wall and the TV and no big deal, right? Yes, and you will get nice digital SD broadcasts of all the channels you used to (but no premium channels, on demand or interactive guide).
> 
> 
> However, if you were using the same TV to access unencrypted HD channels from your local stations they are now cut off. They are still being transmitted but the free DTA boxes cannot pass them along to your TV. So if you want those HD channels you need to either:
> 
> 
> 1) Rent a more expensive box from Comcast
> 
> 2) If you have an Antenna in to your TV open then you can get an OTA tuner
> 
> 3) Do a workaround.
> 
> 
> This is what I did since I do not have another coax in to my second TV or a separate place to input an OTA antenna. I put a splitter on the line and ran one cable directly to the TV and I can access all channels below 32 there and all of the HD channels with the QAM tuner. On the second line from the splitter I connected the DTA and then from the DTA out I inserted an old VCR I had in storage. Then I ran composite video cables from that to the TV so now I get all of the SD channels I am used to below 32 and above. It's a pain but it works.



Tex,


I don't know where you are getting your information but I get mine directly from Comcast. I've been doing this for over 5 years now. The analog channels that are being shifted to digital are NOT encrypted and can be accessed by a direct connection to your digital tv or digital tuner you do not need a DTA. They will not be listed as channel 35 for example but however Comcast lists them and that could be any numbering system they choose to use.


The only function of the DTA is to convert the digital signal back to analog for those people that have an analog tv's and that is their only function, they are not for digital tv's. Right now I get all the channels from 2 through 80, both the digital and the analog versions of those channels by just connecting the cable to my digital tv.


If you don't get channels above channel 34 then you probably have the Limited Basic Package and they are using a notch filter for the channels above that. With the Expanded Basic you get the channels 35 through 80 which means they remove the filter from your line.. They are not encrypted they are being filtered.


What package do you subscribe to ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD is now a 24 hour Channel


----------



## nbc11newsclips

there will be chronicle live and sportsnet central will be live in HD starting on monday


----------



## Keenan

Good read on the why and how cable companies charge what they do for broadband.


World's Fastest Broadband at $20 per Home
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16192227


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16191289
> 
> 
> Looks like channel 721 is now active, It's showing the Giant's and A's game and it's even in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if it's last night's game or a game today but it's nice to see it active and showing HD.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Must be a replay of last night's game. It was on D* too, which is good news for A's fans in the Bay Area (Sharks too after this season, right?)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16192653
> 
> 
> Must be a replay of last night's game. It was on D* too, which is good news for A's fans in the Bay Area (Sharks too after this season, right?)



Yeah, I figured it out when they showed that the lights were on at the stadium and I looked out the window and saw the big yellow ball in the sky

















Good news for all of us that want more HD programing and are fans of the local teams. I'm warming up to the A's. The A's are looking better and better all the time and that's coming from a die hard Giant's fan.. Double the pleasure, double the fun










It's time for another Giants and A's game on channel 703 ( Have to stay on topic







)


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Game tonite is on KNTV 11. It's HD but the picture looks pretty soft, even the graphics - on D*. Anyone watching on Comcast, how's it look?


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16192962
> 
> 
> Game tonite is on KNTV 11. It's HD but the picture looks pretty soft, even the graphics - on D*. Anyone watching on Comcast, how's it look?



Watching on Comcast & I agree - the picture is looks like HD-lite. Almost like Fox widescreen SD.


----------



## ZeggyZon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16192962
> 
> 
> Game tonite is on KNTV 11. It's HD but the picture looks pretty soft, even the graphics - on D*. Anyone watching on Comcast, how's it look?



Yeah it looks pretty bad on 703, almost like a dvd upconvert. Hopefully this isn't going to be the norm for the season.


ZZ


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16193074
> 
> 
> Almost like Fox widescreen SD.



Same thought that I had - the center field camera looks exactly like Faux SD's stretchovision from a couple years back, others look slightly better, but not much.


Trib data on Tivo doesn't have this listed as HD, so let's hope this isn't a full HD production.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old64mb* /forum/post/16193155
> 
> 
> Same thought that I had - the center field camera looks exactly like Faux SD's stretchovision from a couple years back, others look slightly better, but not much.
> 
> 
> Trib data on Tivo doesn't have this listed as HD, so let's hope this isn't a full HD production.



It kind of looks like they are using a combination of SD camera's which they are up converting to HD and a couple of HD camera's. Well, it is preseason so they might need a couple of games to fine tune their equipment..... I hope this won't be their SOP










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZeggyZon* /forum/post/16193096
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks pretty bad on 703, almost like a dvd upconvert. Hopefully this isn't going to be the norm for the season.
> 
> 
> ZZ



I'm glad others are seeing the same as me. Doesn't look good at all.


----------



## walk

Yeah, the commercials that are in HD look fine, so it's something about the game's production.


----------



## tex94

Well, I got my info from Concast reps and, yes, I should know better. That is great news if I can dump the DTA and just have one connection. Only pain is in remapping the channels periodically as Comcast rearranges things. Not sure how I'll explain that to the wife. I'll check it out when I get home.


How did we all survive with bad information from companies before there were forums like these?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16192175
> 
> 
> Tex,
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are getting your information but I get mine directly from Comcast. I've been doing this for over 5 years now. The analog channels that are being shifted to digital are NOT encrypted and can be accessed by a direct connection to your digital tv or digital tuner you do not need a DTA. They will not be listed as channel 35 for example but however Comcast lists them and that could be any numbering system they choose to use.
> 
> 
> The only function of the DTA is to convert the digital signal back to analog for those people that have an analog tv's and that is their only function, they are not for digital tv's. Right now I get all the channels from 2 through 80, both the digital and the analog versions of those channels by just connecting the cable to my digital tv.
> 
> 
> If you don't get channels above channel 34 then you probably have the Limited Basic Package and they are using a notch filter for the channels above that. With the Expanded Basic you get the channels 35 through 80 which means they remove the filter from your line.. They are not encrypted they are being filtered.
> 
> 
> What package do you subscribe to ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16195417
> 
> 
> Well, I got my info from Concast reps and, yes, I should know better. That is great news if I can dump the DTA and just have one connection. Only pain is in remapping the channels periodically as Comcast rearranges things. Not sure how I'll explain that to the wife. I'll check it out when I get home.
> 
> 
> How did we all survive with bad information from companies before there were forums like these?



Comcast Reps ? Do you mean CSR's ( customer service reps ), the people on the phone ? Not a good source of information. They do try but normally they are left out of the loop as far as up to date info. As with all information take it with a grain of salt, even mine







.


As far as remapping the channels, it doesn't happen as much these days, the last time I remapped was months ago. Once the shift of analog channels to digital is done it should not happen as much if at all. If it were up to me I'd just shift all the analog channels to digital and have done with it. Having analog and digital in the same system just confuses customers and wastes bandwidth. I understand the need for DTA's for people who, for what ever reason, need to keep thier analog tv's but it's time to go to an all digital system.


As far as the bad information from the companies before the forums, I believe they used smoke signals to blow smoke up our ........










If you are still having problems, feel free to ask that's what the forum's for, to help people with their problems...... Not that the Giants lost last night... Oops, off topic again...

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NeoChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16192253
> 
> 
> Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD is now a 24 hour Channel



So they did do that transition and not announce it? Ah well, at least I no longer have a reason to tune in to standard CSN anymore. Now all that's left is to get the equipment to make CSN+ HD.


----------



## tangoalpha

Probably not important to a lot of people, but has anyone noticed that Comcast now has their on-demand channels encrypted???? This has to be within the last week or so...very frustrating, but it was good while it lasted!


----------



## TPeterson

I'm only amazed that it took so long.


----------



## marc.aronson

I live in Cupertino, subscribe to Comcast video & internet and have a mythtv-based DVR with 2 clear-QAM digital tuners. I've successfully added the SD digital version of all the basic (channels 2-33) + expanded basic (channels 34+) to my myth system. I've also noticed that Comcast is still transmitting the expanded basic channels in analog in my area. Based on what I've read it sounds like:


1. The digital basic & expanded basic channels will most likely remain in the clear.


2. When the analog-version of the expanded basic channels are eliminated, the digital version of these channels will probably be shifted to a different frequency so that they are in the range controlled by the notch filter, and at this point I will need to "re-tune" my channels.


Have I understood properly? Also, does anyone know when event # 2 on my list is likely to happen? Also, below I've listed the frequencies that the expanded basic channels are in for my area -- are these frequencies already covered by the notch filter? If so, perhaps they won't need to shift them around...


Thanks for your help!


Marc


105000000

117000000

549000000

579000000

585000000

591000000

597000000

609000000

615000000

621000000

651000000

693000000

759000000


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16199237
> 
> 
> I'm only amazed that it took so long.



I for one am glad they did. It made channel remapping a PITA.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16204281
> 
> 
> are these frequencies already covered by the notch filter?



No, the filter covers around 300-500MHz.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16204281
> 
> 
> I live in Cupertino, subscribe to Comcast video & internet and have a mythtv-based DVR with 2 clear-QAM digital tuners. I've successfully added the SD digital version of all the basic (channels 2-33) + expanded basic (channels 34+) to my myth system. I've also noticed that Comcast is still transmitting the expanded basic channels in analog in my area. Based on what I've read it sounds like:
> 
> 
> 1. The digital basic & expanded basic channels will most likely remain in the clear.
> 
> 
> 2. When the analog-version of the expanded basic channels are eliminated, the digital version of these channels will probably be shifted to a different frequency so that they are in the range controlled by the notch filter, and at this point I will need to "re-tune" my channels.
> 
> 
> Have I understood properly? Also, does anyone know when event # 2 on my list is likely to happen? Also, below I've listed the frequencies that the expanded basic channels are in for my area -- are these frequencies already covered by the notch filter? If so, perhaps they won't need to shift them around...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Marc
> 
> 
> 105000000
> 
> 117000000
> 
> 549000000
> 
> 579000000
> 
> 585000000
> 
> 591000000
> 
> 597000000
> 
> 609000000
> 
> 615000000
> 
> 621000000
> 
> 651000000
> 
> 693000000
> 
> 759000000



We are going to have analog channels 2-34 for about another 3 years at which time they will shift those to digital also. Way to long and IMHO a total waste of bandwidth for 3 years. If you have Expanded Basic you will still get those channels unencrypted even when they are shifted to digital.... what you are now getting in the clear is what you'll get when the shift to digital is completed. That was the last word that I had on that subject and I've heard nothing different to change that.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16205196
> 
> 
> We are going to have analog channels 2-34 for about another 3 years at which time they will shift those to digital also. Way to long and IMHO a total waste of bandwidth for 3 years. If you have Expanded Basic you will still get those channels unencrypted even when they are shifted to digital.... what you are now getting in the clear is what you'll get when the shift to digital is completed. That was the last word that I had on that subject and I've heard nothing different to change that.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



So are the notch filters going away?


----------



## c3

No, the notch filters are here to stay for limited basic customers.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16208381
> 
> 
> No, the notch filters are here to stay for limited basic customers.



C3 is correct. If you have Limited Basic why should you be able to view Expanded Basic which people pay extra for ?


Comcast is the only provider that you can just plug the cable into your digital tv and view Basic cable, both Limited and Expanded Basic and not encrypt them. They don't have to do that. They could make you have a box on every outlet and encrypt them like every other provider requires you to do. They do it as a service to their customers and is still a drawing feature for some people.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

Mike, I assume what you mean is the HD versions will be unencrypted too and placed in the notch filter range?


As for the encrypting of the OnDemand channels I think they figured only a small number of geeks would know to tune those in so it wasn't a priority. More likely parents discovered their kids watching neighbors porn on those frequencies and complained.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16208532
> 
> 
> Mike, I assume what you mean is the HD versions will be unencrypted too and placed in the notch filter range?
> 
> 
> As for the encrypting of the OnDemand channels I think they figured only a small number of geeks would know to tune those in so it wasn't a priority. More likely parents discovered their kids watching neighbors porn on those frequencies and complained.



What I'm saying is what ever you are receiving in the clear now ( legally ) will remain that way, that includes the local HD stations. Comcast has no intention of killing a "cash cow", the ability of being able to connect to your tv with no box and receiving basic cable stations. It still is a big drawing feature for cable.


As far as the OnDemand channels being encrypted now, it's more likely that Comcast was made aware of this by people talking about it here in the forums. I know of 4 people that work with Comcast that read this forum, one of them being a V.P.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16208960
> 
> 
> , it's more likely that Comcast was made aware of this by people talking about it here in the forums. I know of 4 people that work with Comcast that read this forum, one of them being a V.P.



well in that case, i'd like them to be aware that i want espnnewsHD and MLB extra innings in HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16209422
> 
> 
> well in that case, i'd like them to be aware that i want espnnewsHD and MLB extra innings in HD.



Everytime I talk with Mr. J. I always bring up the MLB-HD channel not being carried in our area. I'm sure he's getting really tired of me bringing it up all the time but it's Baseball Season and that's what a true baseball fan does !!










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^


And how about the NFL Network fiasco?


----------



## mazman49

It looks like the analog to digital conversion has begun in San Ramon. Over the weekend I lost channels 39 thru 59. Oddly enough, channels 60 - 74 still showed up.


So, how soon does MLB-HD show up


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16209611
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> And how about the NFL Network fiasco?



That's two corporate giants fighting over money, it's best to step back and watch the show besides in a dispute like this the customer rarely wins.


I have a love hate relationship with football. I love to watch football during the season but after that it should go away and leave me alone







. Every sport has a season and should be loved during that season, not all year long and that includes baseball.....except basketball, you should hate that all the time.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Apparently, they will be removing the NFL Network during baseball season, which might be okay for some folks. But that means it will be long gone when football season does come around again! (That's 8 regular season primetime November HD games - gone!)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16209660
> 
> 
> Snip.....
> 
> 
> So, how soon does MLB-HD show up



Yes, we need more people asking this very same question... Just where is our MLB-HD and when are we going to get it ? Thanks Mazman










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Hey! So anyway, where the hell's MLB-HD?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16209820
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Apparently, they will be removing the NFL Network during baseball season, which might be okay for some folks. But that means it will be long gone when football season does come around again! (That's 8 regular season primetime November HD games - gone!)



I wish I could give you a better answer but I haven't been following the dispute but I'm sure they both have their spin on what the problem is and who is at fault. All I know for sure is the customer is not going to be served no matter which side wins. The customer is always lost in the shuffle. My suggestion is to write to both sides and express your dissatisfaction with the whole situation. Will that do any good ? It's better than not doing anything if it really matters to you. It's sort of why I'm still here, it means something to me so I try and do something about it










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16209913
> 
> 
> Hey! So anyway, where the hell's MLB-HD?



Yes, inquiring minds want to know. Thanks Jim.

But I'm shocked you didn't see my slam on basketball

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16209932
> 
> 
> I wish I could give you a better answer but I haven't been following the dispute but I'm sure they both have their spin on what the problem is and who is at fault. All I know for sure is the customer is not going to be served no matter which side wins. The customer is always lost in the shuffle. My suggestion is to write to both sides and express your dissatisfaction with the whole situation. Will that do any good ? It's better than not doing anything if it really matters to you. It's sort of why I'm still here, it means something to me so I try and do something about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think as it stands now, NFL Net will be removed from Comcast systems on or about May 1st. The dispute is over money, naturally, but it comes down to perceived value. Comcast contends that the asking price is too much for a channel that has very little real content(actual football games) so they put it on a sports tier where those that want the channel can pay for it without the rest of the sub base paying for it as well. The NFL wants it on lower tiers, where there's more viewers, yet they appear to be asking the same price.


In my opinion, the NFL made a mistake in not offering part ownership in the channel like MLB did, then there would be much more incentive for carriers to put it on lower, more viewed, tiers.


Yes, it hurts not to be able to see those 8 games, but remember that it's only 8 games out of over 250 in an NFL season, not a lot of value there.


To me, both of the parties involved wear black hats, but in this case, I think Comcast's is a little be more on the grey side in this dispute.


(BTW, MLB-HD has some very nice PQ







)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16209993
> 
> 
> Yes, inquiring minds want to know. Thanks Jim.
> 
> But I'm shocked you didn't see my slam on basketball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, well, lately I have watched very little NBA, basically only the playoffs and only then if there's a team I'm interested in.


OTOH, even if you're not a BB fan, the NCAA playoffs(March Madness) is some really great TV, lots of great action, tension and many memorable moments, I watch it every year without fail.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> (BTW, MLB-HD has some very nice PQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Jim,


Watch your roof top, I do have an axe that works nicely on sat dishes










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16210104
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, lately I have watched very little NBA, basically only the playoffs and only then if there's a team I'm interested in.
> 
> 
> OTOH, even if you're not a BB fan, the NCAA playoffs(March Madness) is some really great TV, lots of great action, tension and many memorable moments, I watch it every year without fail.



Don't get me wrong, I do like watching basketball.... women's basketball, for the obvious reasons and the fact that they actually play basketball not just run down the court and slam dunk the ball but they dribble, pass and actually shoot the ball...what a concept. Something the NBA might want to adopt










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16210389
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Watch your roof top, I do have an axe that works nicely on sat dishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



LOL, seriously though, it's a crime Comcast doesn't have this channel here yet, been watching it since the earlier post and it's great channel. The game lookins are really cool, anytime something is ready to happen, they bring it up live, I'm definitely hooked.


Been watching it on the PC via the DirecTV2PC app, something else that Comcast doesn't have yet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16210438
> 
> 
> Snip.....
> 
> 
> Been watching it on the PC via the DirecTV2PC app, something else that Comcast doesn't have yet.



Sure we do....it's called Tivo-HD with cable card. I can stream HD content from my Tivo-HD to my PC, I do it all the time... Oh wait...That's not Comcast's box but mine







. I told them to buy out Tivo years ago but did they listen NNNNNOOOOOO !! I don't think there'll ever be a Comcast box that allows you to copy programing to a PC's hard drive ( legally ) but you will see the Whole House Dvr one day..... if I live that long







I have heard that the boxes are in limited testing now but will they see the light of day ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16209932
> 
> 
> I wish I could give you a better answer but I haven't been following the dispute but I'm sure they both have their spin on what the problem is and who is at fault. All I know for sure is the customer is not going to be served no matter which side wins. The customer is always lost in the shuffle. My suggestion is to write to both sides and express your dissatisfaction with the whole situation. Will that do any good ? It's better than not doing anything if it really matters to you. It's sort of why I'm still here, it means something to me so I try and do something about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the info and advice, Mikef5.

I have infact written to both sides (NFL and Comcast). I've emailed Rick Germano at Comcast twice about this. Not only will we cancel the Sports package, but we'll leave Comcast and our $205/mo package (HSI too) all together, just over the loss of this one channel. Will it do any good? No. As you said, the customer always loses. At least I tried.......


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16210543
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and advice, Mikef5.
> 
> I have infact written to both sides (NFL and Comcast). I've emailed Rick Germano at Comcast twice about this. Not only will we cancel the Sports package, but we'll leave Comcast all together (HSI too) just over the loss of this one channel. Will it do any good? No. As you said, the customer always loses. At least I tried.......



Sorry to see you leave over this one channel but you have to do what you think is best for you. I had hoped that they both would see the error of their ways and come to an agreement but I guess money over rides what's good for the customers or what the customers want. Who knows, they might come to an agreement and not drop the channel but I surely wouldn't hold my breath but miracles do happen. Best of luck on whichever provider you go with.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16210515
> 
> 
> Sure we do....it's called Tivo-HD with cable card. I can stream HD content from my Tivo-HD to my PC, I do it all the time... Oh wait...That's not Comcast's box but mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I told them to buy out Tivo years ago but did they listen NNNNNOOOOOO !! I don't think there'll ever be a Comcast box that allows you to copy programing to a PC's hard drive ( legally ) but you will see the Whole House Dvr one day..... if I live that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that the boxes are in limited testing now but will they see the light of day ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The content doesn't really get to the HDD, it's streaming app, designed to be used for viewing previously recorded material, but I discovered that if you set to record what ever channel you want to watch, you can actually "play back" the recording while in progress, it runs about a minute behind the actual live broadcast.


As far as DRM, the D* app has likes 10 tons of encryption on it, so if they can do it, so can Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16210798
> 
> 
> The content doesn't really get to the HDD, it's streaming app, designed to be used for viewing previously recorded material, but I discovered that if you set to record what ever channel you want to watch, you can actually "play back" the recording while in progress, it runs about a minute behind the actual live broadcast.
> 
> 
> As far as DRM, the D* app has likes 10 tons of encryption on it, so if they can do it, so can Comcast.



I'm sure that Comcast can do it ( I can do it abet not legally ), my feeling is that the media companies probably would charge an arm and a leg for Comcast to impliment it. We know that Directv loves to through money out just to get something on their service and worry about making it profitable later down the road. Not necessarily a bad thing just not a wise business thing. Sooner or later the piper will ask to be paid, either now or later







.


One last dig..... What happened to the Dodgers last night
















Sorry I couldn't resist, you can do it later when they beat the Giants.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16210996
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Comcast can do it ( I can do it abet not legally ), my feeling is that the media companies probably would charge an arm and a leg for Comcast to impliment it. We know that Directv loves to through money out just to get something on their service and worry about making it profitable later down the road. Not necessarily a bad thing just not a wise business thing. Sooner or later the piper will ask to be paid, either now or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> One last dig..... What happened to the Dodgers last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist, you can do it later when they beat the Giants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Eh, meaningless, they're ahead 3-1 over Padres right now... (courtesy of MLB-HD







)


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16210600
> 
> 
> Who knows, they might come to an agreement and not drop the channel but I surely wouldn't hold my breath but miracles do happen. Best of luck on whichever provider you go with.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks again, Mikef5.

I'd have to go with DTV for the HD and Sports.

Until then, if you ever happen to get any "inside info" that you can share with us about this, especially a "miracle" where they might _keep_ the HD NFL Network channel afterall, please let us know!


Now, back to your baseball......


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16211034
> 
> 
> Eh, meaningless, they're ahead 3-1 over Padres right now... (courtesy of MLB-HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



But everybody beats the Padres









Now where did I put that axe............










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16211065
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Mikef5.
> 
> I'd have to go with DTV for the HD and Sports.
> 
> Until then, if you ever happen to get any "inside info" that you can share with us about this, especially a "miracle" where they might _keep_ the HD NFL Network channel afterall, please let us know!
> 
> 
> Now, back to your baseball......



If miracles of miracles happens you can be sure I'll post it here first.

Can't go back to the game, the A's don't start until 6 pm










Let me know how it goes with Directv, while I do advocate cable I believe you should be happy with whichever provider works best for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## AENielsenSR

I am getting the HD version of Comcast Sports Network CA on Clear QAM 87.1 on Comcast in the Tri Valley Area.


Alan [Pleasanton]


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I have the Digital Silver package. I have two HD STB's and one digital STB. I have two analog TVs that do not have STBs. If I request a free DTA converter from Comcast, will they charge an AO fee for those two?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AENielsenSR* /forum/post/16211443
> 
> 
> I am getting the HD version of Comcast Sports Network CA on Clear QAM 87.1 on Comcast in the Tri Valley Area.
> 
> 
> Alan [Pleasanton]



That's a sure way of getting it encrypted. You do know that Comcast reads this forum ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16205196
> 
> 
> If you have Expanded Basic you will still get those channels unencrypted even when they are shifted to digital.... what you are now getting in the clear is what you'll get when the shift to digital is completed. That was the last word that I had on that subject and I've heard nothing different to change that.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



This is really great to hear. When I called Comcast in late February the rep said that expanded basic channels would be encrypted. If this did happen I would need a set-top box for each TV and my mythtv DVR would be rendered useless, so I started to look into migrating to satellite. If they do keep those channels in the clear I'll stick with Comcast cable so that I can continue to use my mythtv system.


Marc


----------



## nikeykid

so what does everyone think of the new CSNBA studios and their sportscentral show? i like how everything is in HD, including highlights, and of course the bay area focus but it all seems a little too copycat of espn sportscenter, the way it all looks and feels. i wonder if a nightly local sports show would work here - i think FSN tried it once and it failed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16215359
> 
> 
> so what does everyone think of the new CSNBA studios and their sportscentral show? i like how everything is in HD, including highlights, and of course the bay area focus but it all seems a little too copycat of espn sportscenter, the way it all looks and feels. i wonder if a nightly local sports show would work here - i think FSN tried it once and it failed.
> 
> 
> PS how come my tivo still hasn't added 721 even though i can tune into it manually >


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16216525
> 
> 
> I watched it last night and it was IMHO done very well, nice set, picture quality was good, the announcers were good and for the most part stayed on topic and yea it looked a lot like ESPN but that's not necessarily a bad thing. With the addition of these new HD programs being added to the channels and the channels becoming now 24/7, I will be spending more time viewing those channels.
> 
> 
> As far as doing an exclusive local sports program, I don't know if they have plans for that but it might now have the funding that can make that a more viable choice now. I know that Comcast is planning more local sports coverage which is going to be announced at a later date. I wish I could talk more about that but as you know I only post when given permission and it's officially being rolled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The Tivo thing needs to be addressed to Tivo, Comcast has nothing to do with the guide data for the Tivo. It looks like Comcast has updated their guide data showing the 24/7 programing on these channels so you would think that Tivo should be doing their update soon.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Are you getting guide info on 721 yet? I still have to be announced. Also, CSNBA-720 is tagged CSNBD3 now, what is that about?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16208960
> 
> 
> As far as the OnDemand channels being encrypted now, it's more likely that Comcast was made aware of this by people talking about it here in the forums. I know of 4 people that work with Comcast that read this forum, one of them being a V.P.



Then you are unaware of an article published about a year ago or so by the NY Times tech section (I think) about watching OnDemand via QAM tuner. The writer was not from here or on the forum and he interviewed a Comcast exec about it who was aware of the situation but obviously not a big concern or priority at the moment.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16216953
> 
> 
> Then you are unaware of an article published about a year ago or so by the NY Times tech section (I think) about watching OnDemand via QAM tuner. The writer was not from here or on the forum and he interviewed a Comcast exec about it who was aware of the situation but obviously not a big concern or priority at the moment.



Yes, I was aware of that article which was posted along time age. A couple of minutes ago I talked with Mr. J. who explained that they were aware of it and at the time was not a big deal because other things were more of a priority but now it has once again become something they needed to deal with. Since more and more people were saying they could get other people's VOD who were in their loop and not pay for it, they have now encrypted the VOD videos. Something they were going to do sooner or later, it just was done sooner since it was becoming more visible to the customers.


My point was to get people to stop talking about what was in the clear and what was not because even though it might be in the clear now it might not be in the future. So if you're getting something in the clear now, enjoy it now, because it may not be there later or if you make them aware of it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16216727
> 
> 
> Are you getting guide info on 721 yet? I still have to be announced. Also, CSNBA-720 is tagged CSNBD3 now, what is that about?



Jim,


Are you talking about Comcast guide or Tivo Guide ?

I have guide data for 720 and 721 on the Comcast Guide but nothing on the Tivo guide.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16217534
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Comcast guide or Tivo Guide ?
> 
> I have guide data for 720 and 721 on the Comcast Guide but nothing on the Tivo guide.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Okay, yeah, I was asking about the TiVo guide.


What''s with the CSNBA channel name, "CSNBD3" ? At least that's how it's labeled on my TiVo guide.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16217586
> 
> 
> Okay, yeah, I was asking about the TiVo guide.
> 
> 
> What''s with the CSNBA channel name, "CSNBD3" ? At least that's how it's labeled on my TiVo guide.



I just checked it and it's the same on my Tivo also. That makes no sense to me on why they changed it and I'm not sure who determines what the call letters of a station are to be.


I just checked the Comcast box and 721 is labeled CSNCD ( should be CSNCA ) and 720 is labeled CSNBA. I think someone is confused










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49

Mikef5: When you spoke to Mr. J, did he have anything to say about MLB-HD?????


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16217938
> 
> 
> Mikef5: When you spoke to Mr. J, did he have anything to say about MLB-HD?????



Yes, among other things and so far I'm not at liberty to post about that. I can only post when given the OK and it's official and right now it's neither. Sorry, but until given the OK that's all I can say on that topic. But you could read the story of "Casey at the bat"










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16218139
> 
> 
> But you could read the story of "Casey at the bat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You mean: Mighty Comcast has Struck Out!


----------



## ssmobin

last night I plugged in the cable line directly into my plasma and did an auto setup on the channels.


much to my surprise I found that I could get ~10 HD channels directly through the cable, without my Motorola 6200 box.


NBC, ABC, FOX, CBS, KQED were some of the channels I was receiving. I was amazed that I could receive this quality with just a standard cable.


If there was a way I could get ESPN HD without having a STB, I would return the 6200 and cancel my digital premium package completely. I am fed up with how much they charge me, but I dont know if I could live without ESPN HD. However, I am strongly considering.


Anyone else running basic cable and able to pickup HD channels through their TV's HD Tuner? Or is this because I have a premium package subscription through Comcast already, which is allowing me to pick these HD signals up through basic cable?


Sorry if this has been covered before, I did a search but didnt find much on the subject.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TPeterson

ssmobin--


Try a careful reading of the first post in this thread, instead of a "search", and you'll find answers to all of your questions.


----------



## Jack Hidley

There is supposed (according to the online guide) to be a Lakers/Kings NBA game on Comcast 721 CSNCD at 7PM tonight. All I get is a baseball game. I called Comcast about this and spoke with a CSR. They said that the game might be blacked out by the NBA. They could not tell me what was going on with the channel. I pointed out that this was their channel. How could they not know what they were doing with it? They couldn't answer the question. The game is also supposed to be televised on one of the pay NBA channels (410). I asked that they activate this channel for the two hours that the game had left, since they were having some problem televising the game on the channel that it was supposed to be on. They said that this wasn't possible. Their answer was both untruthful and unacceptable.


If Comcast employees really do read this forum, please see that this information flows uphill as far as possible.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/16220313
> 
> 
> There is supposed (according to the online guide) to be a Lakers/Kings NBA game on Comcast 721 CSNCD at 7PM tonight. All I get is a baseball game. I called Comcast about this and spoke with a CSR. They said that the game might be blacked out by the NBA. They could not tell me what was going on with the channel. I pointed out that this was their channel. How could they not know what they were doing with it? They couldn't answer the question. The game is also supposed to be televised on one of the pay NBA channels (410). I asked that they activate this channel for the two hours that the game had left, since they were having some problem televising the game on the channel that it was supposed to be on. They said that this wasn't possible. Their answer was both untruthful and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> If Comcast employees really do read this forum, please see that this information flows uphill as far as possible.




This was more of a glitch in the Comcast guide listings more than anything. Sacramento Kings games are never shown here in the Bay Area on Comcast Sportsnet California. The Hd version of that channel ( 721) was just added to the Bay Area line up last week since that's the new home of Oakland A's baseball. So a baseball game was what should have been on that channel here in the Bay. The CSR was actually right believe it or not, the NBA blackout policy stops Kings games from being shown here because this is Warriors territory. The only time you'll see a Kings game here in the Bay Area is if they're playing on National tv ( espn, tnt, abc), playing against the Warriors, or you have purchased the NBA league pass ppv package which gives you access to all out of market games. So in closing the only screw up by Comcast on the night was putting the wrong guide info on ch 721 CSNCA. They actually had the correct info ( A's game) on the SD version of that channel, which is ch. 89.


----------



## Jack Hidley

Curtis,


Thanks for the information about the blackout stuff.


Comcast messed up with the guide information for their own channel. I think they need to own up to that. If the guide information for one of the network channels was incorrect, I understand that, since Comcast has no control over that as the network provides the programming information to the data service provider. In this case however, Comcast was the entity generating the programming information. As such, they should have turned on the game. That would have been the correct thing to do.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/16220313
> 
> 
> There is supposed (according to the online guide) to be a Lakers/Kings NBA game on Comcast 721 CSNCD at 7PM tonight. All I get is a baseball game. I called Comcast about this and spoke with a CSR. They said that the game might be blacked out by the NBA. They could not tell me what was going on with the channel. I pointed out that this was their channel. How could they not know what they were doing with it? They couldn't answer the question. The game is also supposed to be televised on one of the pay NBA channels (410). I asked that they activate this channel for the two hours that the game had left, since they were having some problem televising the game on the channel that it was supposed to be on. They said that this wasn't possible. Their answer was both untruthful and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> If Comcast employees really do read this forum, please see that this information flows uphill as far as possible.



The Kings game was blacked out, that is the league rules and Comcast has no say in the matter. As sad as that is there is nothing that Comcast can do about those blacked out games. The Kings are a Sacramento team not a Bay Area team like the Warriors are and that is why the Kings games will always be blacked out in this area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/16221016
> 
> 
> Curtis,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information about the blackout stuff.
> 
> 
> Comcast messed up with the guide information for their own channel. I think they need to own up to that. If the guide information for one of the network channels was incorrect, I understand that, since Comcast has no control over that as the network provides the programming information to the data service provider. In this case however, Comcast was the entity generating the programming information. As such, they should have turned on the game. That would have been the correct thing to do.



Jack,


Comcast does not generate the programing data, that is farmed out to Tv Guide just like Tivo farms out it's guide data to Tribune Media. Are they at fault for this, No, but they are responsible to get it corrected when it is in error and I'm sure they will do what is necessary to correct that problem.


These are new channels, channels 720 and 721, that just recently started broadcasting 24/7 and there's going to be problems with the guide for a while. Hopefully not long but it does take some time to adjust the guide to the new programing schedule.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Just a thought, but with all the effort and resources/money it takes to put these channels on the air, you would think that they would want you to watch them, even if only to see the ads. So why do these idiots have such trouble providing accurate program information?


For the most part, I stopped watching CSNBA quite some time ago, the reason being, I rarely, if ever, knew what the hell was going to be broadcast.


The way to get Comcast to clean up their act is to go straight to the advertisers, tell them that because of the lack of info, you never see their ads. Comcast sells ad time on these channels with the presumption that they will be seen. Tell the advertisers that their money is being wasted, I guarantee that will light a fire under Comcast's ass.


----------



## tranle

Does any know if a DTA can work when you are subscribed only to "Limited Basic" (with all the filters they put on your line) ?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/16223360
> 
> 
> Does any know if a DTA can work when you are subscribed only to "Limited Basic" (with all the filters they put on your line) ?



If you have Limited Basic you do not need a DTA. Limited Basic is channels 2 through 34, those are analog and will be that way for at least another 3 years. The DTA is for people with analog tv's that have Expanded Basic and have had those channels shifted to digital and don't want to get rid of their analog tv's. The DTA allows those customers to view those digital channels on their analog tv.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Was the Giants game yesterday in HD? All I saw was the replay at 7pm on D* but it was only on the SD channel.


----------



## mds54

HSI upgrade/modem question:


I received an email announcing the new free speed upgrades from Comcast.

I'm concerned about my modem. I have the Moto SB5100 - Docsis2.0. The new speed increases are Docsis3.0. Comcast says that my modem is still good for my level of "Performance", and that 3.0 modems are only needed for the very fastest speeds.

The CSR said that after a modem power cycle, a configuration file will download that will update the 5100 for the new speed upgrade.


You know how it goes with Comcast CSRs, so I just wanted to run this by all you experts. Does this sound valid?


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/16212239
> 
> 
> I have the Digital Silver package. I have two HD STB's and one digital STB. I have two analog TVs that do not have STBs. If I request a free DTA converter from Comcast, will they charge an AO fee for those two?



Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/16224890
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on this?



As far as I know there isn't any additional outlet fee for the DTA, check with comcast.

I wasn't charged any AO fee.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/16224890
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on this?




Comcast gives out the first 2 DTA's for free, no matter how many other boxes you have currently. Each additional DTA after that would be $1.99. So to answer your question no, there won't be any additional $6.99 fee for adding DTA's


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16224770
> 
> 
> HSI upgrade/modem question:
> 
> 
> I received an email announcing the new free speed upgrades from Comcast.
> 
> I'm concerned about my modem. I have the Moto SB5100 - Docsis2.0. The new speed increases are Docsis3.0. Comcast says that my modem is still good for my level of "Performance", and that 3.0 modems are only needed for the very fastest speeds.
> 
> The CSR said that after a modem power cycle, a configuration file will download that will update the 5100 for the new speed upgrade.
> 
> 
> You know how it goes with Comcast CSRs, so I just wanted to run this by all you experts. Does this sound valid?



What they told you is true.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

For you guys that want help with or want to talk about Comcast's High Speed Internet here is a link to a site that will give you the help you need and it's much better than you can get here and you will be on topic ..... http://www.dslreports.com/forum/comcast 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16224628
> 
> 
> Was the Giants game yesterday in HD? All I saw was the replay at 7pm on D* but it was only on the SD channel.




Yes it was aired in HD on CSNBA, Also available in HD on video on demand for Comcast customers


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16223495
> 
> 
> If you have Limited Basic you do not need a DTA. Limited Basic is channels 2 through 34, those are analog and will be that way for at least another 3 years. The DTA is for people with analog tv's that have Expanded Basic and have had those channels shifted to digital and don't want to get rid of their analog tv's. The DTA allows those customers to view those digital channels on their analog tv.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I know that a DTA is not required if you have Limited Basic (for now). But I also have an HD comcast box and I can see other SD channels that are only transmitted digital. And I have another old analog TV, that is why my original question. Would Comcast let me use a DTA with the current subscription that I have ?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16224770
> 
> 
> HSI upgrade/modem question:
> 
> 
> I received an email announcing the new free speed upgrades from Comcast.
> 
> I'm concerned about my modem. I have the Moto SB5100 - Docsis2.0. The new speed increases are Docsis3.0. Comcast says that my modem is still good for my level of "Performance", and that 3.0 modems are only needed for the very fastest speeds.
> 
> The CSR said that after a modem power cycle, a configuration file will download that will update the 5100 for the new speed upgrade.
> 
> 
> You know how it goes with Comcast CSRs, so I just wanted to run this by all you experts. Does this sound valid?



D2.0 modems are good up to the 16mb "Blast" speeds. You only need D3.0 for their 22mb and 50mb speeds.


"Performance" is the standard 6mb service ($43.95/mo for catv sub'ers) and is being upgraded to 12mb for free as part of the D3.0 transition, but you don't need a D3.0 modem to take advantage of that.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16225580
> 
> 
> Yes it was aired in HD on CSNBA, Also available in HD on video on demand for Comcast customers



The replay was HD also? I assume the live broadcast was HD, but I wasn't home to watch it.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16226363
> 
> 
> The replay was HD also? I assume the live broadcast was HD, but I wasn't home to watch it.



Yea the replay at 7:30 was in HD as well


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16226351
> 
> 
> D2.0 modems are good up to the 16mb "Blast" speeds. You only need D3.0 for their 22mb and 50mb speeds.
> 
> 
> "Performance" is the standard 6mb service ($43.95/mo for catv sub'ers) and is being upgraded to 12mb for free as part of the D3.0 transition, but you don't need a D3.0 modem to take advantage of that.



Walk & Mikef5: Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16225580
> 
> 
> Yes it was aired in HD on CSNBA, Also available in HD on video on demand for Comcast customers



I'd be interested to hear if any Comcast customer can get the On Demand version of the Giants game in HD. Every time I tried last year, I got an error message that I was able to trace back (via the internet) to some kind of server error. Of course, I could never get a Comcast CSR who (a) understood the message or (b) was capable of relaying it to someone who might possibly do something about it.


I do admit that the standard def broadcasts would work. But the advertised HD never did.


Oops, got to go back to the DirecTV MLB Mix channel, where I can watch 8 HD feeds at once and switch over to the game that doesn't have commercials on it.


----------



## cperalt1

Concerning the DTA.


I picked up a channel list in the local office and was surprised to see that under limited basic one could get a DTA for channels such as the Local Subchannels KQED KIDS, KQED Encore, whatever weather subchannel ABC has etc, etc, etc. I haven't gone back to check and see if they will give me a DTA but if its on the channel list that way then can I assume that they should?


Thanks,

Christian

Vallejo SUB


----------



## walk

During prime-time I was rarely able to get a HD feed from Comcast VOD. "SRM-20" was the error I think, which I found out means "no free streams" - in other words Comcast's tubes were are full.


The PQ looked very good on the Giants game last night, I was a little worried too after that preseason game they did which was godawful. The A's too, was on CSCA-HD.


Only thing we're not getting (on D*) is CSN-BA in HD full-time. It's only on during games, so far that I have seen.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16232542
> 
> 
> During prime-time I was rarely able to get a HD feed from Comcast VOD. "SRM-20" was the error I think, which I found out means "no free streams" - in other words Comcast's tubes were are full.
> 
> 
> The PQ looked very good on the Giants game last night, I was a little worried too after that preseason game they did which was godawful. The A's too, was on CSCA-HD.
> 
> 
> Only thing we're not getting (on D*) is CSN-BA in HD full-time. It's only on during games, so far that I have seen.



The Giants game looked very good to me also....except that they lost









A's game was pretty good also. On a down note, it looks like tonight's A's game is not going to be shown. One of the Angel's pitchers, Nick Adenhart, was killed in an automobile accident and they've decide to postpone the game. A real shame he was only 22 years old, my condolences to his family.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MrSanRamon

I have been trying to go thru this thread, but 312 pages is extreme.


I have a non-QAM tuner HD-TV. I'd like to get a QAM tuner for use in this tv to get HD thru comcast, without having to get their set top box.


Can someone help me with this?


Thx,


Bob


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16232542
> 
> 
> During prime-time I was rarely able to get a HD feed from Comcast VOD. "SRM-20" was the error I think, which I found out means "no free streams" - in other words Comcast's tubes were are full.



Nope, the error that I used to get, IIRC, was SRM-9001. When I was having the problem, I found a "TVGuide Client Error Messages" PDF on the web, and this is what it said:


> Quote:
> RspSeNoReplica (SRM-9001)
> 
> The asset exists at the ITV site, however it is not available on the cluster servicing the Nodegroup of the
> 
> requesting set top.
> 
> This error may be generated in the following conditions:
> 
> ! Session setup process failed when the ITV server attempted the “Get Replica List” operation.
> 
> ICM Status: NOREPLICA-SYSTEMERROR
> 
> ! The video asset is available on the SeaChange ITV System but is not available on the SeaChange
> 
> Media Cluster servicing the set top client.
> 
> ICM Status: NOREPLICA-EXOK
> 
> ! All of the asset’s elements have been set to not be streamable using the SeaChange Asset Manager.
> 
> ICM Status: CREATEFAILED-EXOK
> 
> For information about how to set stream components to not streamable search for “Stream Content” in the SeaChange Asset Manager User’s Guide.



Nobody over the phone at Comcast could ever help with it. It sounds like someone was loading the game into the OnDemand server and wasn't clicking the right boxes to make it accessible. (Because a file not found message is an SRM-9000.)


----------



## old64mb

Trib data is more screwed up than before (at least on Tivo, not sure if Comcast is getting the same feed on this) - 720 is showing sign off, but the Giants game is in HD.


For once it's a spectacular looking broadcast...almost makes me wonder if this and ESPN got bandwidth increased for the special events (first MLBN Thursday night game, Masters).


----------



## Dragunov1

Hey guys, I have a question about the tipple play TV level of service that I don't quite understand. So I'm looking at the HD Plus Triple Play package and it says, Over 150 digital channels. What does this triple play package equal to to in the normal TV package ranges (Digital Classic, Starter, Preferred)? Mainly what I want to know is, with this package (HD Plus Triple Play) if I will be able to get all the HD channels without the premium ones, because that is what I'm currently signed up for?


Thanks!


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSanRamon* /forum/post/16233662
> 
> 
> I have been trying to go thru this thread, but 312 pages is extreme.
> 
> 
> I have a non-QAM tuner HD-TV. I'd like to get a QAM tuner for use in this tv to get HD thru comcast, without having to get their set top box.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> 
> Bob



Last time I looked into this, there was the Samsung DTB-H260F tuner for non-encrypted digital channels. There's probably a newer model, so try a search on AVS and/or eBay.


----------



## MrSanRamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16235225
> 
> 
> Last time I looked into this, there was the Samsung DTB-H260F tuner for non-encrypted digital channels. There's probably a newer model, so try a search on AVS and/or eBay.



This unit doesn't have a QAM tuner, and is for OTA signals.


Is there a QAM tuner box for cable?


Robert


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16235180
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about the tipple play TV level of service that I don't quite understand. So I'm looking at the HD Plus Triple Play package and it says, Over 150 digital channels. What does this triple play package equal to to in the normal TV package ranges (Digital Classic, Starter, Preferred)? Mainly what I want to know is, with this package (HD Plus Triple Play) if I will be able to get all the HD channels without the premium ones, because that is what I'm currently signed up for?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The "HD Plus" Triple Play package is equal to the Digital Preferred tv package. In other words, you'll be getting all the HD channels that Comcast offers with the exception of the premiums (Showtime, Max, etc) Depending on what city you live in here in the Bay Area, you'll also have access to Encore HD on 775 which is part of the Digital Prefered as well. This also leaves out the HD channels which are part of the Sports Entertainment Package. NFL HD on 730 ( which may be gone on 5/1 anyway) and Speed HD on 731 ( Half of the area doesn't even have it yet). So overall you'll get a decent sampler of the HD Comcast has to offer here in the Bay.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSanRamon* /forum/post/16233662
> 
> 
> I have been trying to go thru this thread, but 312 pages is extreme.
> 
> 
> I have a non-QAM tuner HD-TV. I'd like to get a QAM tuner for use in this tv to get HD thru comcast, without having to get their set top box.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with this?
> 
> 
> Thx,
> 
> 
> Bob



I would wonder if there will be more low cost options for this after June. I wonder if it is possible at all to remodulate a QAM signal to ATSC for your kind of set. Otherwise what happens is the box is basically a computer with a ATSC/QAM tuner which demodulates the signal into video and audio signals for component or HDMI output. That also can be done with a computer too and a cheap HD video card wint component or HDMI output (like the one on this computer which cost all of $29). And of course with a computer you can make it a DVR while you're at it. And it could be cheap if you have some old computers around to do the job (look in the HTPC section).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSanRamon* /forum/post/16235709
> 
> 
> This unit doesn't have a QAM tuner, and is for OTA signals.
> 
> 
> Is there a QAM tuner box for cable?
> 
> 
> Robert



I beg to differ, I'm using the Samsung DTB-H260F tuner on one of my bed room tv's and it works fine with Comcast's cable. It doesn't have an analog tuner in it, it only has a digital tuner, so you won't get anything analog but the digital equivalent of those channels are on my system so that's a non-issue. So it does do Qam. The only problem is you'll be hard pressed to find one, I don't think they make them anymore.


From the manual


The Set-Top Box can receive DTV signals in the event that a local cable provider is passing 8VSB and

QAM through on their system. (8VSB is the RF modulation format utilized to transmit digital bits over

the airwaves to the home consumer. QAM conveys data by modulating the amplitude of two carrier

waves.)

• When receiving Digital Cable Signal: If your cable service signal does not comply with the ATSC

requirement, this product may not operate properly.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16209660
> 
> 
> It looks like the analog to digital conversion has begun in San Ramon. Over the weekend I lost channels 39 thru 59. Oddly enough, channels 60 - 74 still showed up.



Comcast started the digital migration in my neighborhood yesterday, and I was surprised to see the same thing: channels 40-60 are gone, and 39 and 61 are snowy, but the ones above 61 are still there.



Patty


----------



## GBruno

I have that sumsung and it does have a qam tuner. You have to look deep into the specs to see it!


----------



## walk

Wait, the Giants game yesterday was in HD? 4/9 Thurs. afternoon (4pm), Cain pitching?


It wasn't on the HD channel on DirecTV... Gonna have to murder some people if that keeps happening. Maybe because the guide didn't have it?


Schedule here says it wasn't in HD.

http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...dule_giants_hd 


I know it was in HD on the MLB channel, but blacked out here of course. Saw the highlights in HD later on....


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16240283
> 
> 
> Wait, the Giants game yesterday was in HD? 4/9 Thurs. afternoon (4pm), Cain pitching?
> 
> 
> It wasn't on the HD channel on DirecTV... Gonna have to murder some people if that keeps happening. Maybe because the guide didn't have it?
> 
> 
> Schedule here says it wasn't in HD.
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...dule_giants_hd
> 
> 
> I know it was in HD on the MLB channel, but blacked out here of course. Saw the highlights in HD later on....




Yea I watched it on CH.720 last night and it was in HD for sure


----------



## Cal1981

I've been seeing a lot of problems on the HD side lately, especially in the sports channels. The Sharks game last night suffered from periodic splotch atrifacts on screen. I'm also seeing some brief pixelation when I change from one HD channel to another. I power cycled my DVR but that didn't resolve anything. I'm in Vallejo. Anyone seeing similar issues?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/16238370
> 
> 
> I have that sumsung and it does have a qam tuner. You have to look deep into the specs to see it!



I'll have to put the question to some broadcast engineers but it may be possible to take a QAM signal and remodulate it to ATSC. Such a device would work like a VCR where it would output on channel 3. or 4. To keep costs down it would probably only capture the PSIP info and display it on an LED read out when you changend channels via remote. That would cost far less than actually decoding the signal and outputting it via video and audio outputs which is what boxes do now.


But then I haven't even found any DYI plans for low power ATSC transmitters though DVT-B, NTSC and PAL plans can be found on the Internet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16241036
> 
> 
> I'll have to put the question to some broadcast engineers but it may be possible to take a QAM signal and remodulate it to ATSC. Such a device would work like a VCR where it would output on channel 3. or 4. To keep costs down it would probably only capture the PSIP info and display it on an LED read out when you changend channels via remote. That would cost far less than actually decoding the signal and outputting it via video and audio outputs which is what boxes do now.
> 
> 
> But then I haven't even found any DYI plans for low power ATSC transmitters though DVT-B, NTSC and PAL plans can be found on the Internet.



Brian,


I think you are a little confused on what this tuner (Samsung's DTB-H260F ) does. I use this tuner and it works fine on Comcast's cable system. It does not work like a vcr, it's a digital tuner and has outputs component, composite, or HDMI that connects to your tv, it bypasses the tv's tuner altogether. Your tv effectively becomes a big monitor and the digital box becomes your tv tuner. Here's the link to the manual ... http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...60F/XAA&mode=C 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16241036
> 
> 
> I'll have to put the question to some broadcast engineers but it may be possible to take a QAM signal and remodulate it to ATSC. Such a device would work like a VCR where it would output on channel 3. or 4. To keep costs down it would probably only capture the PSIP info and display it on an LED read out when you changend channels via remote. That would cost far less than actually decoding the signal and outputting it via video and audio outputs which is what boxes do now.
> 
> 
> But then I haven't even found any DYI plans for low power ATSC transmitters though DVT-B, NTSC and PAL plans can be found on the Internet.



It is unlikely that anyone would make one of these since the market will be so small. I doubt many new TVs will come with ATSC only tuners, the vast majority will include QAM.


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16240840
> 
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of problems on the HD side lately, especially in the sports channels. The Sharks game last night suffered from periodic splotch atrifacts on screen. I'm also seeing some brief pixelation when I change from one HD channel to another. I power cycled my DVR but that didn't resolve anything. I'm in Vallejo. Anyone seeing similar issues?



Funny you should mention that - I've noticed the same thing, though it seems to be confined to CSN-HD channel 720.


It also seems to occur most often during live events - I've watched a couple of episodes of Chronicle Live and I didn't see the problem then.


It seems to me that this started happening right after Comcast added Channel 721 to the lineup when both channels broadcasting full time. Coincidence?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16240365
> 
> 
> Yea I watched it on CH.720 last night and it was in HD for sure



They are doing 720 full time now right? So that doesn't mean it was HD. Unless it looked like HD of course. Wonder why D* didn't pick it up.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16241475
> 
> 
> They are doing 720 full time now right? So that doesn't mean it was HD. Unless it looked like HD of course. Wonder why D* didn't pick it up.



The schedule didn't list it as being a HD game but it was shown in what "appeared to be" in the HD format. Was it HD or upconverted SD I don't have a clue but if you can't tell if it was HD or not, it must of been done really well











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16241475
> 
> 
> They are doing 720 full time now right? So that doesn't mean it was HD. Unless it looked like HD of course. Wonder why D* didn't pick it up.




It looked like HD for sure to me. Same quality as the other broadcasts the 2 previous days. Tonight's game in San Diego is supposed to be in HD as well.


----------



## MKANET

This may sound like a really dumb question. But, what should I expect to happen when the digital cutover happens in my area in respect to SD and HD channels? Are they just removing SD channels that there's already an HD equivalent? Or, are they removing SD channels and adding their HD equivalent. Or, are they just removing old fashioned analog channels (picked up via non QAM tuners); leaving ONLY QAM based SD and HD digital channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16241153
> 
> 
> Brian,
> 
> 
> I think you are a little confused on what this tuner (Samsung's DTB-H260F ) does. I use this tuner and it works fine on Comcast's cable system. It does not work like a vcr, it's a digital tuner and has outputs component, composite, or HDMI that connects to your tv, it bypasses the tv's tuner altogether. Your tv effectively becomes a big monitor and the digital box becomes your tv tuner. Here's the link to the manual ... http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/d...60F/XAA&mode=C
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, I'm a software developer and know what different hardware does (I have even built electronics projects) and was fully aware of what the Samsung unit does because I own a Pioneer 53" HD RPTV made in 2000 that doesn't even have an ATSC tuner in it. But living in a valley where there is on OTA reception so the only options were cable or satellite. I had Dish Network for a while but when Comcast bought AT&T locally they offered more HD channels I dropped Dish (who at the time had added more channels but they were on a satellite blocked by a hill). I've had the 5100 box which I traded in for the 6200 when it became available to work with my JVC D-VHS deck and now the 3416 DVR. So I guess I might know how the Comcast boxes work as well as the Samsung.










Nowadays if I moved and wanted OTA I would probably just buy a new set as the current one is getting long in tooth and the DVD player that upscales over component is starting to malfunction more (needed a better loader). And I have 3 computer ATSC/QAM tuners anyway: the HDHomeRun (2 tuners), the Fusion HDTV card and a KWorld USB stick. And I've been interested in TV engineering since I was a kid and had access to the local TV station.


I would agree with the person who said that most sets have QAM anymore but there were a few years where sets were made with only ATSC/NTSC tuners. It's probably only been a couple of years that most all sets come with ATSC/QAM tuners. I was just thinking one could take a QAM tuner and demodulate a channel to the stream and remodulate that to ATSC you would effectively have a simple inexpensive unit for people without QAM on their HD set. Maybe not a big selling item but just an interesting idea.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16242679
> 
> 
> Snip..........
> 
> I was just thinking one could take a QAM tuner and demodulate a channel to the stream and remodulate that to ATSC you would effectively have a simple inexpensive unit for people without QAM on their HD set. Maybe not a big selling item but just an interesting idea.



Ok, Brian, that's what I don't understand. Why, if you are already using a QAM tuner, would you want to demodulate and then remodulate the signal of the QAM tuner and feed that signal to an ATSC tuner ??? In your example you are already using a QAM tuner, just feed it's video output to the tv's video input and bypass the tv's tuner altogether, you don't even need a tv tuner in the set. I'm sorry but what you propose doesn't make sense to me.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Just checking, the Giants game is in HD tonite 4/10?


D* is not showing it...


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16243217
> 
> 
> ....I'm sorry but what you propose doesn't make sense to me.



+1


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16242559
> 
> 
> This may sound like a really dumb question. But, what should I expect to happen when the digital cutover happens in my area in respect to SD and HD channels? Are they just removing SD channels that there's already an HD equivalent? Or, are they removing SD channels and adding their HD equivalent. Or, are they just removing old fashioned analog channels (picked up via non QAM tuners); leaving ONLY QAM based SD and HD digital channels.



They're removing the Expanded Basic analog channels. Limited Basic channels (mostly local stations) are remaining on analog for now. Some of the channels being removed have HD equivalents, others do not.



Patty


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16242679
> 
> 
> I was just thinking one could take a QAM tuner and demodulate a channel to the stream and remodulate that to ATSC you would effectively have a simple inexpensive unit for people without QAM on their HD set. Maybe not a big selling item but just an interesting idea.



"Not a big selling item" means expensive. QAM tuner is cheap, but ATSC modulator is expensive.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16243217
> 
> 
> Ok, Brian, that's what I don't understand. Why, if you are already using a QAM tuner, would you want to demodulate and then remodulate the signal of the QAM tuner and feed that signal to an ATSC tuner ??? In your example you are already using a QAM tuner, just feed it's video output to the tv's video input and bypass the tv's tuner altogether, you don't even need a tv tuner in the set. I'm sorry but what you propose doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike, a QAM tuner does not decode the video. It just would demodulate the signal into something like a transport stream. Other chips on the board decode the stream and put it in a video buffer and that buffer then creates the video output. For instance on a PC you have a QAM tuner and the drivers decode the signal which produces the transport stream which can be displayed in the video card buffer which can either go the monitor or in the case of many cards a component output or even HDMI. A cable box works much the same way though it may use a more integrated chipset.


Now instead of decoding the video just take the stream from the QAM tuner which may need some additional decoding with drivers and then remodulate that stream to ATSC. The expensive part of the box is bypassed: the chipset and memory needed to decode and output to standard video outputs (as well as audio of course). This would be far less expensive than a full box. My bet is that such devices have already been developed (maybe shown at booth at shows like CES) but not licensed for distribution yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16243523
> 
> 
> "Not a big selling item" means expensive. QAM tuner is cheap, but ATSC modulator is expensive.



An ATSC modulator probably doesn't need to be expensive. It's just that currently the only ones you find on the net are for broadcast use and build for heavy use.


----------



## walk

Well, a tuner can only tune (hence the name) one channel at a time.


So to do what you want, you'd either need a QAM tuner that communicates with your TV's tuner and changes the channel at the same time as you do...


-or-


A QAM tuner with... 200 tuners? 300? The most tuners you can find in a single box is about... TWO.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243375
> 
> 
> Just checking, the Giants game is in HD tonite 4/10?
> 
> 
> D* is not showing it...



Nobody watching??


Not that I blame you... not much worth watching... Zito stinks it up and now a rain delay (in San Diego??)


A's are on CSCA-HD. Maybe CSN has only the 1 HD truck.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243696
> 
> 
> Nobody watching??
> 
> 
> Not that I blame you... not much worth watching... Zito stinks it up and now a rain delay (in San Diego??)
> 
> 
> A's are on CSCA-HD. Maybe CSN has only the 1 HD truck.



I was watching through my tears







and it was in HD. The tarp is still on the field and if we're lucky Zito won't come back as the pitcher.


The last time I checked Comcast had 3 HD trucks but that was a while ago, they might of added to that by now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Well, I'm going to be more than a little PO'ed if this is the norm for D*.


There are 4 other games in HD on the MLB package, which is free right now, but not Giants? BOOO!!


At least I can watch the Dodgers lose... ?


Zito was already pinch-hit for. He won't be back, but WILL get the L if they don't come back...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243754
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to be more than a little PO'ed if this is the norm for D*.
> 
> 
> There are 4 other games in HD on the MLB package, which is free right now, but not Giants? BOOO!!
> 
> 
> At least I can watch the Dodgers lose... ?
> 
> 
> Zito was already pinch-hit for. He won't be back, but WILL get the L if they don't come back...



Walk,


Are you watching the Giants game on channel 696-1 on D* ? and it's not showing it in HD ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16243783
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> Are you watching the Giants game on channel 696-1 on D* ? and it's not showing it in HD ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes. I mean no, that channel was blank. Nothing on it - no HD no nothing.. The guide for it says "Upcoming: Giants @ Dodgers" 4/13 1:00p - 7:00p


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243796
> 
> 
> Yes. I mean no, that channel was blank. Nothing on it - no HD. The guide for it says "Upcoming: Giants @ Dodgers" 4/13 1:00p - 7:00p



Checked it lately ?? We all know how great our guide lineups are for being accurate

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Yeah I checked it, nothing on it. The game was on (before the rain) 696 in SD, but not 696-1.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243833
> 
> 
> Yeah I checked it, nothing on it. The game was on (before the rain) 696 in SD.



That's really weird. Why would they blackout the local HD channel but show the SD channel. I could see the MLB package section being blacked out because the local station was showing the game not other way around. I'd ***** but then again that's just my nature










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

It's not like it's blacked out. You get a message when it's blacked out, and it even tries to find the game on another channel.


It's just not THERE.


Maybe they only have room on the sat for 1 HD per local area. I dunno.


F the A's!!!


Though to be fair, the A's are actually playing right now, the G's are rained out...


Wait, now it's back... still nothing on the HD channel though, it's completely black, no sound, no messages, nothing.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243860
> 
> 
> It's not like it's blacked out. You get a message when it's blacked out, and it even tries to find the game on another channel.
> 
> 
> It's just not THERE.
> 
> 
> Maybe they only have room on the sat for 1 HD per local area. I dunno.
> 
> 
> F the A's!!!
> 
> 
> Though to be fair, the A's are actually playing right now, the G's are rained out...



Did you check MLB-HD? It might have been their game of the night. I didn't watch, so I don't know.


----------



## Mikef5

They're getting ready to start the game. The pitchers warming up. Time to get the rally cap out










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Walk,


You can always come back to Comcast ( cough, cough.... ) Just pulling your leg










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16243868
> 
> 
> Did you check MLB-HD? It might have been their game of the night. I didn't watch, so I don't know.



It was MLB game yesterday, and it was blacked out, like it always would be.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16243881
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> You can always come back to Comcast ( cough, cough.... ) Just pulling your leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah ahhh.. I could split the cable to the TV (I still have HSI) but 720 is encrypted here, I'm pretty sure. It was last year and they haven't changed much here, we haven't done analog shut off here.


To be honest, if I only miss a few lousy Giants games in HD.. as much as I am a huge G's fan.. that STILL wouldn't make me even consider getting rid of D* and going back to digital cable.


Though I'm seriously wondering what the minimum tier is to get CSN/720. I need a STB so that's probably some Digital Blahblah plus HD fee for $58/ month...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243888
> 
> 
> Yeah ahhh.. I could split the cable to the TV (I still have HSI) but 720 is encrypted right?



Yes it is here but 721 isn't......yet


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243888
> 
> 
> Yeah ahhh.. I could split the cable to the TV (I still have HSI) but 720 is encrypted right?



I get it with just Limited Basic, but that may be a grandfathered thing. Also get both ESPN's, Versus, DHDT and the other CSN channel.


----------



## walk

What do you pay for that? Limited basic + HD fee?


I don't have any STB, turned them all in. It's clear-QAM or I have to rent a box.


Still even if it's $20 a month, for 1 or 2 HD games? Not really worth it.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16241036
> 
> 
> I'll have to put the question to some broadcast engineers but it may be possible to take a QAM signal and remodulate it to ATSC. Such a device would work like a VCR where it would output on channel 3. or 4. To keep costs down it would probably only capture the PSIP info and display it on an LED read out when you changend channels via remote. That would cost far less than actually decoding the signal and outputting it via video and audio outputs which is what boxes do now.
> 
> 
> But then I haven't even found any DYI plans for low power ATSC transmitters though DVT-B, NTSC and PAL plans can be found on the Internet.



Some interesting items are popping up all over for either feeding MDUs without placing boxes - mini headends. But they send all channels out on the cable, and probably not in ATSC.


Also some QAM video insertion for MDUs with a security system on the cable - the security cams get a channel on the box.


My Panasonic PZ plasma purchased last year does not have QAM.


----------



## nikeykid

giants game last night was in widescreen SD. better than pillarbox SD but still SD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16244355
> 
> 
> giants game last night was in widescreen SD. better than pillarbox SD but still SD.



An you know this how ?? Because it looked bad to you ?


It looked fine to me, except the part about it having a rain delay and the part about Zito sucking and especially the part about the Giants losing, other than that it was fine, but that's just me










Unless you know for a fact that it was broadcasted in wide screen SD, it would've been better to say, it appeared to you that it was broadcasted that way not that it was broadcasted that way. I know that's being a nitpicker but again that's just me and I like facts.


Now they may of, during the rain delay, pulled their HD cameras from the field and once it started again did broadcast the rest of the game in wide screen but I don't know that for a fact, but it would make sense to me if they did. Why waste HD camera time on a game that, once they had a rain delay, most people probably tuned out the game anyway ? Only a die hard Giant's fan, like me, would stick it out to the bitter end







,


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DaveNagy

Hi everybody,


I'm not sure anyone here can help me, but it would save me a lot of fiddlin' if you can.

*Short Version:* I'm in Livermore. I have a Vista Media Center computer with a QAM (only) tuner. Comcast Limited Basic. Sometime this week, my NBC affiliate channel moved. Thus, when my PC tried to record "Life" in HD, it got some skiing competition in SD instead. Does anybody know what the new channel number is for NBC? (KNTVDT, I think?)

*Long Version:* Hmm, I guess there isn't a long version. I have an HDHomeRun tuner. I can run a full channel scan and then sift through all the channels it finds, looking for where this channel has gotten to, but it's a painful process. I was hoping against hope that someone here might know the new channel location off the top of their heads. (Yes, I'm lazy.)


Oh, I'd like the channel number that Vista Media Center uses to tune with, not the Comcast mapping. If that any sense. It may not.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243924
> 
> 
> What do you pay for that? Limited basic + HD fee?
> 
> 
> I don't have any STB, turned them all in. It's clear-QAM or I have to rent a box.
> 
> 
> Still even if it's $20 a month, for 1 or 2 HD games? Not really worth it.



Limited Basic is $18.05 here in Santa Rosa, and like I said, I'm pretty sure those extra HD channels I get are either a mistake or a grandfathered thing so it's doubtful a new(or returning) subscriber would get the same lineup. I have a somewhat similar situation with DirecTV where I have Total Choice Plus, which is a long discontinued package, but it gets all the same channels that the current package gets that is about $5-$6 more per more month. I've even had D* CSRs tell me if I'm happy with it, don't change it as the current packages are more expensive for the same lineup.


----------



## walk

There's a web site with channel info someone posts in this thread about every 2 pages....


Mike are you 100% surrrre the game was HD? I'm just asking, I don't want to write a big nasty letter to D* if I'm wrong.


Ch 720 is on full-time now so I can see how someone could see it on that channel and go "oh its HD" - but I assume you could easily tell the difference, unless, I dunno... you're watching the game on your cell phone or something.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16246582
> 
> 
> Limited Basic is $18.05 here in Santa Rosa, and like I said, I'm pretty sure those extra HD channels I get are either a mistake or a grandfathered thing so it's doubtful a new(or returning) subscriber would get the same lineup.



But do you have a Comcast STB?

Because 720 is encrypted (right?) at least it is here, I'm pretty sure. I would need a HD STB.

For $18 Limited Basic they don't give you a STB (normally).

Even with no CATV I could split the cable right now and get most of the HD local channels with my clear-QAM TV tuner, but not 720.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16246610
> 
> 
> But do you have a Comcast STB?
> 
> Because 720 is encrypted (right?) at least it is here, I'm pretty sure. I would need a HD STB.
> 
> For $18 Limited Basic they don't give you a STB (normally).
> 
> Even with no CATV I could split the cable right now and get most of the HD local channels with my clear-QAM TV tuner, but not 720.



No Comcast STB, I use an S3 and the CableCARDS are decrypting it, I think that's where my good fortune lies, the CCs are probably not set right for a Limited Basic account.


I probably shouldn't even have mentioned it as Comcast will probably "fix" it now, but it seems to me there are some others here that have similar lineups with just Limited Basic, members that have had it for a long time.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16246602
> 
> 
> There's a web site with channel info someone posts in this thread about every 2 pages....
> 
> 
> Mike are you 100% surrrre the game was HD? I'm just asking, I don't want to write a big nasty letter to D* if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Ch 720 is on full-time now so I can see how someone could see it on that channel and go "oh its HD" - but I assume you could easily tell the difference, unless, I dunno... you're watching the game on your cell phone or something.



Walk,


Are we talking about last nights game or the game on the 9th ?


The game last night was scheduled to be HD and it appeared to me to be that way but after the rain delay it did get a little soft in the picture quality so they may of taken the HD cameras out and just finished the game in wide screen, can't be sure but that would make sense to me. If you're talking about the game on the 9th, that wasn't scheduled to be an HD game, but it sure looked like it was boardcasted that way or it was a very good up convertion










Check the game today. It's not scheduled to be HD but my Tivo guide lists it as HD but the Comcast guide shows it as not in HD. Of course the Tivo guide says that the game starts at 1 pm and there's another game at 7 pm, but I'm pretty sure the 1 pm program is the Sharks game.... seems Tivo is falling down on the job again.










Laters,

Mikef5



Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Ok, cablecard. I'm not sure they still offer that option either, but I'd need a STB as I don't have a cablecard tv/etc.


Cheapest option is probably Digital Starter? plus HD/STB fee. $59.95 + $8 .. uhghhggh.


Maybe I'll just watch games at a friend's house who has cable. $68 will buy a lot of beer.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16246923
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> Are we talking about last nights game or the game on the 9th ?



Well both, but I was talking about last night, 4/10. The CSN schedule has it listed as a HD game (the 9th was not).

http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...dule_giants_hd 


Also Sunday 4/12 is listed as HD but the D* guide for 696-1 doesn't show a (HD) game until 4/13 @ Dodgers.


I doubt they would have changed cameras but it's possible after the delay they switched to a SD feed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16246968
> 
> 
> Well both, but I was talking about last night, 4/10. The CSN schedule has it listed as a HD game (the 9th was not).
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/...dule_giants_hd
> 
> 
> Also Sunday 4/12 is listed as HD but the D* guide for 696-1 doesn't show a (HD) game until 4/13 @ Dodgers.
> 
> 
> I doubt they would have changed cameras but it's possible after the delay they switched to a SD feed.



Walk,


What are you seeing right now on CSNBA-HD ??

I'm seeing the Sharks game and so far it's in HD.

The Comcast guide doesn't show it as HD but it

looks like it me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaveNagy* /forum/post/16246511
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure anyone here can help me, but it would save me a lot of fiddlin' if you can.
> 
> *Short Version:* I'm in Livermore. I have a Vista Media Center computer with a QAM (only) tuner. Comcast Limited Basic. Sometime this week, my NBC affiliate channel moved. Thus, when my PC tried to record "Life" in HD, it got some skiing competition in SD instead. Does anybody know what the new channel number is for NBC? (KNTVDT, I think?)
> 
> *Long Version:* Hmm, I guess there isn't a long version. I have an HDHomeRun tuner. I can run a full channel scan and then sift through all the channels it finds, looking for where this channel has gotten to, but it's a painful process. I was hoping against hope that someone here might know the new channel location off the top of their heads. (Yes, I'm lazy.)
> 
> 
> Oh, I'd like the channel number that Vista Media Center uses to tune with, not the Comcast mapping. If that any sense. It may not.



You can check the listing by zip code on Silicon Dust's website. It may be on the same channel but moved to a program stream. That's what they did here. It went from x.2 or x.3 to x.1.


----------



## walk

CSNBHD 696-1 is blank, still says "Upcoming Giants @ Dodgers"


Sharks is on 696 (SD) -only.


Also just noticed today's Giants game is on the "plus" channel - no HD listed though.


Heh, CSCA is listing "Fire @ Earthquake".. and it's coming in. I guess the Bay Area gets CSCA for A's and Earthquake games then? But not Kings.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16247052
> 
> 
> 696-1 is blank, still says "Upcoming Giants @ Dodgers"
> 
> 
> Sharks on on 696 (SD) -only.



The Sharks web site says it's in HD today....***** at D* because it is being shown in HD here ( OK, it looks like to me it's in HD







) and why are they blanking it out ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16243666
> 
> 
> Well, a tuner can only tune (hence the name) one channel at a time.
> 
> 
> So to do what you want, you'd either need a QAM tuner that communicates with your TV's tuner and changes the channel at the same time as you do...
> 
> 
> -or-
> 
> 
> A QAM tuner with... 200 tuners? 300? The most tuners you can find in a single box is about... TWO.



Folks here must be better at baseball than electronics.







No, it would work just like a cable box if but instead of outputing to video which adds a lot of cost to the device, just to one of two channels in ATSC maybe even 3.1 or 4.1 as those are still unlikely to be OTA in an area (after June). And just like a VCR there would be a switch to pick which channel. In fact this could probably be all done with one chip (QAM->ATSC). But I'll take the subject where are more likely to be electrical engineers and hobbyists and let you get back to your sports channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16247052
> 
> 
> CSNBHD 696-1 is blank, still says "Upcoming Giants @ Dodgers"
> 
> 
> Sharks is on 696 (SD) -only.
> 
> 
> Also just noticed today's Giants game is on the "plus" channel - no HD listed though.



I think it might start on the Plus channel but once the Sharks game is over it will go to CSNBA-HD. That's just in case the Sharks goes longer than scheduled. That's happened before.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

They mentioned last night the game today was on Plus.


D* has a seperate channel for Plus HD (697-1) so there's no conflict.

There's actually 6 channels for our RSNs. Bay Area, Bay Area Alt (aka Plus), and California, with a HD channel (xxx-1) for each one. So there's no conflict if both a BA and BA+ game are in HD.. or there shouldn't be.. I don't care about Sharks (or A's or Warriors or Earthquakes for that matter) but if this is the level of HD coverage for RSNs we get on D* I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16247010
> 
> 
> Walk,
> 
> 
> What are you seeing right now on CSNBA-HD ??
> 
> I'm seeing the Sharks game and so far it's in HD.
> 
> The Comcast guide doesn't show it as HD but it
> 
> looks like it me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The Sharks game on 720? That's not HD, if it is, it's some of the crappiest HD I've ever seen.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16247052
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, CSCA is listing "Fire @ Earthquake".. and it's coming in. I guess the Bay Area gets CSCA for A's and Earthquake games then? But not Kings.



So far that's what it looks like but it's hard to tell on my Tivo since there's no guide data at all for that channel ( CSNCA-HD ) and it looks like the Earthquakes game is squashed tv like TBS does.... Looks like crap. Back to the Sharks game










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16247143
> 
> 
> The Sharks game on 720? That's not HD, if it is, it's some of the crappiest HD I've ever seen.



Jim,


On my 47" Vizio it looks pretty good but on my 50" Panasonic is looks like there's a lot of mosquito noise in the picture but that's an old Panasonic ( about 6 years old ) and it needs to be replaced soon. Any suggestions on a 52" or above set ? I'm thinking Vizio's 55" that's coming in June or July.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16247173
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> On my 47" Vizio it looks pretty good but on my 50" Panasonic is looks like there's a lot of mosquito noise in the picture but that's an old Panasonic ( about 6 years old ) and it needs to be replaced soon. Any suggestions on a 52" or above set ? I'm thinking Vizio's 55" that's coming in June or July.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You're asking the wrong guy about displays, I've been pretty happy with my 73" for quite awhile now. Although, Mits has a new 83" DLP that looks intriguing, problem is, with all the B&M stores going out of business it's going to be tough to find somewhere to see what it looks like. I love the contrast and black levels that my 3-eyed CRT provides so any digital display is going to have to be pretty good to convince me to switch.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16247552
> 
> 
> You're asking the wrong guy about displays, I've been pretty happy with my 73" for quite awhile now. Although, Mits has a new 83" DLP that looks intriguing, problem is, with all the B&M stores going out of business it's going to be tough to find somewhere to see what it looks like. I love the contrast and black levels that my 3-eyed CRT provides so any digital display is going to have to be pretty good to convince me to switch.



I had forgot you're a Mit's guy. 73" ?? No wonder you're seeing all those defects in the tv signal







. I've read about their new Laser Tv which sounds nice and it's had good reviews but way out of my price range. I'm more of a Vizio or Samsung kind of guy









I was pretty much set on the new 55" Vizio with it's LED backlighting but I just saw the new Samsung LED tv and I'm pretty impressed with that. It's more expensive than the Vizio but it does look nice. Comcast programing should look nice on either of those two sets ( I said that so I was staying on topic







).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

My mother has a small Vizio, 32" I think, and it looks good. Samsung supposedly makes good displays as well. My thing is moving from CRT to digital, I haven't looked in a few years, but back then I really didn't find anything that was as good as the CRT. There were some 3-chip DLP FPs, but they cost more than a car.

















This forum has a display section, but to be honest, there's just too much there, information over-load, you really have to dig around to find the info you want.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16247873
> 
> 
> My mother has a small Vizio, 32" I think, and it looks good. Samsung supposedly makes good displays as well. My thing is moving from CRT to digital, I haven't looked in a few years, but back then I really didn't find anything that was as good as the CRT. There were some 3-chip DLP FPs, but they cost more than a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has a display section, but to be honest, there's just too much there, information over-load, you really have to dig around to find the info you want.



I know what you mean. I've looked in those forums and there's info up the wahzoo, you just have to filter the BS and mines better than your's to get any real useful information and you're right about all the brick and mortar stores going away it's hard to actually see the set before you buy it. Maybe Comcast should get into selling HD tv's ??









Didn't Dish have an offer once, that if you signed up with them they'd give you a small HD set ? I remember someone doing that. I bet that would go over big now days.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I love my SXRD, too bad they don't make them any more, unless you want a FP.


The contrast isn't quite as good as my old 3-CRT, but it's very good, way better than any LCD, plus it's brighter during the daytime and I can play 720p video games without going mad, my old CRT didn't have a 720p mode so it downscaled it to ~480p (1 field of the 1080i), it was awful.


That's a big TV though, I'd expect to tell the difference between real HD and upscaled SD very easily, but not so much on smaller screens. Mine's 50" and if I sit back sometimes a good-quality upconverted SD picture will approach HD, but if I look closer at the details I can usually tell.


With the CSN games though, it's very easy to tell on D*, the SD channels are always SD and the HD channel is blank if the game isn't in HD...


----------



## DaveNagy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16247045
> 
> 
> You can check the listing by zip code on Silicon Dust's website. It may be on the same channel but moved to a program stream. That's what they did here. It went from x.2 or x.3 to x.1.



Will do, thanks.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Walk, I still don't think there was any real HD coverage (as opposed to upconverted SD) of any of the Padres games. Or Comcast hasn't shared their HD plans with the guide companies.


Surf over to any of the online guide sites, like tvguide.com. There are no HD listings for any of the three games. This is true in the San Diego area as well. (Zip code 92101 gets you San Diego.) I suppose it is possible that Comcast sent its own truck. Or copied from Fox's book and did an HD production on SD camerawork. But I would bet that CSN-BA did at most an HD production with SD source material, it didn't get into the EPGs, and whatever the system is at DirecTV to pick up content thus didn't "see it."


----------



## Tom Koegel

I was at the game in Petco. In the park, they had an HD feed from channel 4SD in San Diego . . . even if the online EPGs did not show an HD broadcast.


----------



## spear

I can't get OnDemand to work (DCH-3200, Santa Clara). I get an error message with an "SRM-8012" code. I'm not sure when this started but this was working fine the last time I tried OnDemand around two weeks ago. Other channels seem to be fine.


I called Comcast and they've reset the box twice already, to no avail. The last rep I talked to said the box may need to be replaced so I'll be going to the local office to do that tomorrow.


Oh, and before I ended the call, the phone rep tried to sell me "insurance" for 99 cents a month. He warned me that because I wasn't insured, I might have to pay the full cost of the box if it was damaged. I had not heard that before and thought it was BS.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I had the same problem with the 3416 after a local power outage. And the odd thing was it only effected OnDemand. They also tried resetting box several times and finally suggested replacing the box. I've never heard of any insurance thing either but I'm sure they'll dream up fees just like the banksters do. After all what is the difference between Comcast and the banksters?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16254226
> 
> 
> I was at the game in Petco. In the park, they had an HD feed from channel 4SD in San Diego . . . even if the online EPGs did not show an HD broadcast.



I was at my folk's house for easter so I don't know what DirecTV did but it looked like HD on Comcast 720. They have a 34" CRT HDTV so it's not only a little small but SD also looks very very good on it, so it was hard to tell if it was "real" HD. The graphics were definitly HD/widescreen at least.


The Masters on CBS or whatever looked great though...


----------



## Specific_Context3224

I know that comcast recently converted expanded basic into digital in some areas. I have a QAM tuner but I obviously don't want to input random #s to get to my favorite channels. I think it's about time I should settle for the comcast STB. However, I'm infuriated that as an HDTV user I LOSE my local HD clear QAM channels. Does anyone find this outrageous?


I read some workarounds on this thread where people split their lines, but has anyone complained to Comcast and actually gotten the bigger box? I find it's ridiculous I need to pay for get the box when they send local HD in the CLEAR.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/16257962
> 
> 
> I know that comcast recently converted expanded basic into digital in some areas. I have a QAM tuner but I obviously don't want to input random #s to get to my favorite channels. I think it's about time I should settle for the comcast STB. However, I'm infuriated that as an HDTV user I LOSE my local HD clear QAM channels. Does anyone find this outrageous?
> 
> 
> I read some workarounds on this thread where people split their lines, but has anyone complained to Comcast and actually gotten the bigger box? I find it's ridiculous I need to pay for get the box when they send local HD in the CLEAR.



Where did you get that idea? The local HD channels will be there with a Comcast STB.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16258169
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea? The local HD channels will be there with a Comcast STB.



Keenan's right, you can't lose your local HD channels, it's required for them to carry them in the clear. I don't know who told you that you would lose them but that is not the case.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

They are not removing ANY digital channels, HD or otherwise, only analog channels are shutting off.


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16258169
> 
> 
> Where did you get that idea? The local HD channels will be there with a Comcast STB.



I mean that I lose the ability to get it in HD because the free STB has only composite. You have to PAY to get the HDMI/component box? Terrible =[


----------



## walk

Just get a splitter.


----------



## BELLCH

Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner[/b]


My service has presumably moved Expanded Basic from Analog to Digital and I have lost channels 41 to 60 completely and Channels 40 and 61 are snowed on the one TV that I have that is directly connected to cable (without a box) and has up til now tuned all channels 2 to 80 in SD and local channels in HD (albeit using xx-x to get them). I have tried rescanning and going through all of the scanned channels and cannot find these "lost" channels.


I have three other TVs - one using a CableCard and two other analog sets which are connected using DTAs. They all get the full Expanded Basic programming set so it is obviously being broadcast into my home.


The TV with the QAM tuner is hung on the wall in the kitchen with the cable running inside the cavity directly into the back of the TV so it is difficult for me to install a DTA or any other box to it even if I wanted to.

What is more, the TV has a digital Tuner and the Comcast is offering a DTA which from what I understand will convert the Expanded Basic Digital signal to analog, feed it into my digital TV where it will be converted back to Digital - surely such a double conversion will impact the picture quality in some way and dosen't make sense to me.


Add to that the fact that since the DTA effectively requires me to have the TV tuned to Channel 3 and use their very basic remote means that I lose virtually all of the additional features of the TV - e.g. "Favorites" channel lists, -skip some channels, channel ID display etc etc.

In addition if I use a DTA (which has only a "cable" outlet) I have no way of getting my HD local channels --- unless I dig a hole in the wall, install a Comcast HD set-top box and pay an additional outlet and HD fee!!! Is this Comcasts way of forcing more of us to use their HD boxes?




I believe that Comcast should find some way of providing the same full set of Expanded Basic channels to users who have sets with QAM tuners in the same way as they provided them in the past to the analog sets. We are paying for the service and should be able to tune into it in a simple and manageable way without additional boxes whilst at the same time being able to take advantage of the functions of the new flat screen TVs technology.


I am surprised that there has not been more of an outcry over this - am I missing something or are others not overly concerned about it?


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16260021
> 
> 
> Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner[/b]
> 
> 
> My service has presumably moved Expanded Basic from Analog to Digital and I have lost channels 41 to 60 completely and Channels 40 and 61 are snowed on the one TV that I have that is directly connected to cable (without a box) and has up til now tuned all channels 2 to 80 in SD and local channels in HD (albeit using xx-x to get them). I have tried rescanning and going through all of the scanned channels and cannot find these "lost" channels.
> 
> 
> I have three other TVs - one using a CableCard and two other analog sets which are connected using DTAs. They all get the full Expanded Basic programming set so it is obviously being broadcast into my home.
> 
> 
> The TV with the QAM tuner is hung on the wall in the kitchen with the cable running inside the cavity directly into the back of the TV so it is difficult for me to install a DTA or any other box to it even if I wanted to.
> 
> What is more, the TV has a digital Tuner and the Comcast is offering a DTA which from what I understand will convert the Expanded Basic Digital signal to analog, feed it into my digital TV where it will be converted back to Digital - surely such a double conversion will impact the picture quality in some way and dosen't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact that since the DTA effectively requires me to have the TV tuned to Channel 3 and use their very basic remote means that I lose virtually all of the additional features of the TV - e.g. "Favorites" channel lists, -skip some channels, channel ID display etc etc.
> 
> In addition if I use a DTA (which has only a "cable" outlet) I have no way of getting my HD local channels --- unless I dig a hole in the wall, install a Comcast HD set-top box and pay an additional outlet and HD fee!!! Is this Comcasts way of forcing more of us to use their HD boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Comcast should find some way of providing the same full set of Expanded Basic channels to users who have sets with QAM tuners in the same way as they provided them in the past to the analog sets. We are paying for the service and should be able to tune into it in a simple and manageable way without additional boxes whilst at the same time being able to take advantage of the functions of the new flat screen TVs technology.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there has not been more of an outcry over this - am I missing something or are others not overly concerned about it?



It's what I complained about a few posts above. Unfortunately too much of the uneducated world thinks that to get digital TV you need to subscribe to Comcast's "digital" tier and so most people have jumped there. That and the rest of the US is filled with many TV junkies that even if they knew that you can get away with a QAM tuner, there are so many channels they want that require the digital tier that they've already jumped there. The only few people left behind like me and you are cheap guys who want some channel selection but not enough to pay $100/month.


I think what's worse is most people @ Comcast believe you NEED a digital subscription to pick up those digital channels. Now that they've gone digital with the regular expanded channels, they believe you need a digital subscription to pick up HD channels (even the local ones). The last time I tried to explain clear QAM they said that my tuner is picking it up from OTA and that's how I'm getting HD. I didn't want to argue so I just walked out with the crap box they gave me and tossed it in the corner of the room.


----------



## BELLCH

*Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner*


I do actually have a "digital subscription" - Digital Starter package which includes Analog Basic and (now) Digital Expanded for which I pay $60+ per month. I have had this in one form or another for several years on my existing TVs. My complaint is that Comcast have now altered their "delivery mechanism" and I am now unable to get the same service that I have had over the past years (and am paying for still). All that I am asking for is the transmission of Channels 40 to 60 and the other Basic and Expanded portions of the "Digital Starter package, including Local Stations in HD" in a form that enables me to pick it up on my TV as I have done in the past without the need for additional boxes (or fees). There have been several comments earlier about "filters" on the line controlling what can and cannot be passed through to individual subscribers - surely Comcast can do something to let these Expanded (Digital) Channels through to people who subscribe to them in the same way as they control who has received the analog versions of them in the past


----------



## walk

Did you do a re-scan for digital channels?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16260021
> 
> 
> Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner[/b]
> 
> 
> My service has presumably moved Expanded Basic from Analog to Digital and I have lost channels 41 to 60 completely and Channels 40 and 61 are snowed on the one TV that I have that is directly connected to cable (without a box) and has up til now tuned all channels 2 to 80 in SD and local channels in HD (albeit using xx-x to get them). I have tried rescanning and going through all of the scanned channels and cannot find these "lost" channels.
> 
> 
> I have three other TVs - one using a CableCard and two other analog sets which are connected using DTAs. They all get the full Expanded Basic programming set so it is obviously being broadcast into my home.
> 
> 
> The TV with the QAM tuner is hung on the wall in the kitchen with the cable running inside the cavity directly into the back of the TV so it is difficult for me to install a DTA or any other box to it even if I wanted to.
> 
> What is more, the TV has a digital Tuner and the Comcast is offering a DTA which from what I understand will convert the Expanded Basic Digital signal to analog, feed it into my digital TV where it will be converted back to Digital - surely such a double conversion will impact the picture quality in some way and dosen't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact that since the DTA effectively requires me to have the TV tuned to Channel 3 and use their very basic remote means that I lose virtually all of the additional features of the TV - e.g. "Favorites" channel lists, -skip some channels, channel ID display etc etc.
> 
> In addition if I use a DTA (which has only a "cable" outlet) I have no way of getting my HD local channels --- unless I dig a hole in the wall, install a Comcast HD set-top box and pay an additional outlet and HD fee!!! Is this Comcasts way of forcing more of us to use their HD boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Comcast should find some way of providing the same full set of Expanded Basic channels to users who have sets with QAM tuners in the same way as they provided them in the past to the analog sets. We are paying for the service and should be able to tune into it in a simple and manageable way without additional boxes whilst at the same time being able to take advantage of the functions of the new flat screen TVs technology.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there has not been more of an outcry over this - am I missing something or are others not overly concerned about it?



Comcast could have (and maybe still will) added PSIP data to the clear QAM streams that would have made it easier for your TV to map the channels back to their analog equivalents without a box, but they have decided not to do that.


The channel mapping info is sent on the wire, but in a format that only a special device like a DTA or HDHomeRun can decode and map. Your TV will not understand it.


I think Comcast views the DTA as a starter STB, so once you get used to having an STB they will convert you to a full function one that has a guide and the ability to view VOD (and the accompying revenue stream).


It appears they really do NOT want you to use yout TV natively to view the digital versions of the old analog channels. Maybe Barovelli or others can comment on this, but I think it's pretty clear you are asking for something they don't want you to be able to do.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16261462
> 
> 
> The channel mapping info is sent on the wire, but in a format that only a special device like a DTA or HDHomeRun can decode and map.



??? You're not suggesting that the HDHR has an OOB tuner, are you? AFAIK, it's a vanilla QAM tuning device that differs from most only in that it talks to ethernet (and it has Silicondust's brilliantly conceived website/database to help out in channel mapping--maybe that's what you're thinking of?).


----------



## c3

Googling "HDHomeRun DTA" suggests that DTA does *NOT* use OOB for channel map info, so I think HDHomeRun is trying to emulate what the DTA is doing.


----------



## TPeterson

Hey, thanks for the suggestion. I see now what MikeSM is talking about--he threw me off the scent by suggesting that other QAM tuner devices couldn't play that game. Any PC QAM tuner card could be taught the trick. HDHR's big advantage is that its developers speak english and aren't 8k miles away.


----------



## viperx116

I had digital preferred and I just cancelled it and I'm back to standard basic. I have a question if I need to return my Comcast box.


Since Comcast is moving the standard to digital anyway, I'm not sure if I should just hold on to the box or not. I don't want to get charged a rent fee for it either.


----------



## snidely

The CSN "status line" (score, balls, strikes etc) is HARD to read. They use horizontal blue lines in the background where the stat numbers are posted. That makes it act as though you are reading thru "crossed out" numbers and letters.

I am using 50" Panny. Some of the HD is quite amazingly good.


...mike


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16265195
> 
> 
> I had digital preferred and I just cancelled it and I'm back to standard basic. I have a question if I need to return my Comcast box.
> 
> 
> Since Comcast is moving the standard to digital anyway, I'm not sure if I should just hold on to the box or not. I don't want to get charged a rent fee for it either.



Return the box unless you want to buy it for like $300.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16261832
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for the suggestion. I see now what MikeSM is talking about--he threw me off the scent by suggesting that other QAM tuner devices couldn't play that game. Any PC QAM tuner card could be taught the trick. HDHR's big advantage is that its developers speak english and aren't 8k miles away.



Sorry for the confusion. I thought I covered this in this thread, but it may have been another one. Yes, the DTA's listen to an in-band QAM carrier, but it uses the same protocol as the OOB carrier does, an SCTE based spec. So pretty much anyone with a QAM tuner could write a decoder and do exactly the same thing the DTA does. BTW, a TV could do this too - it's just the guys writing firmware for TV's tend to not do this sort of thing.


The HDHR people like to play this sort of game, so that's why they are implementing the code (I pointed them at the SCTE spec in a silicon dust forum post on the topic), and have a preliminary version working. We'll see it soon in one of their beta releases.


But I wouldn't expect DVICO or Hauppauge to do the same thing unless silicon dust gets a lot of market share because of it.


----------



## opain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16260322
> 
> *Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner*
> 
> 
> I do actually have a "digital subscription" - Digital Starter package which includes Analog Basic and (now) Digital Expanded for which I pay $60+ per month. I have had this in one form or another for several years on my existing TVs. My complaint is that Comcast have now altered their "delivery mechanism" and I am now unable to get the same service that I have had over the past years (and am paying for still). All that I am asking for is the transmission of Channels 40 to 60 and the other Basic and Expanded portions of the "Digital Starter package, including Local Stations in HD" in a form that enables me to pick it up on my TV as I have done in the past without the need for additional boxes (or fees). There have been several comments earlier about "filters" on the line controlling what can and cannot be passed through to individual subscribers - surely Comcast can do something to let these Expanded (Digital) Channels through to people who subscribe to them in the same way as they control who has received the analog versions of them in the past



Bellech,


I have the exact same issues as you. I dont know how it can be stated any clearer. I have an beautiful Sony XBR on my wall that used to get HD channels and 2-80 no problem without any cablecard or STB. All that stopped about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Their cable cards wont work because of a "bad port" on my TV according to the geniues, requiring me to rent a HD STB for whatever per month. So now I use there free gadget to get 40-61 and I got no HD local or anything....there has to be a solution for this.


This does suck.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16266483
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I thought I covered this in this thread, but it may have been another one. Yes, the DTA's listen to an in-band QAM carrier, but it uses the same protocol as the OOB carrier does, an SCTE based spec. So pretty much anyone with a QAM tuner could write a decoder and do exactly the same thing the DTA does. BTW, a TV could do this too - it's just the guys writing firmware for TV's tend to not do this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> The HDHR people like to play this sort of game, so that's why they are implementing the code (I pointed them at the SCTE spec in a silicon dust forum post on the topic), and have a preliminary version working. We'll see it soon in one of their beta releases.
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't expect DVICO or Hauppauge to do the same thing unless silicon dust gets a lot of market share because of it.



Thanks for the clarifications. I did some spelunking over at Silicondust's site after being pointed to google and thence your post there. I'll suggest to my DViCo contacts that they should "do like HDHR to map QAM channels" and we'll see what happens. Since the DTA's data stream doesn't seem to include the HD locals, though, this is probably not a "killer app" kind of thing.


It sure would be nice if Comcast would put the proper PSIP info into at least all of their "Limited Basic" (must carry, mustn't scramble) streams. Then all of their customers could enjoy what they're paying for with any ol' DTV set.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *opain* /forum/post/16266648
> 
> 
> Bellech,
> 
> 
> I have the exact same issues as you. I dont know how it can be stated any clearer. I have an beautiful Sony XBR on my wall that used to get HD channels and 2-80 no problem without any cablecard or STB. All that stopped about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Their cable cards wont work because of a "bad port" on my TV according to the geniues, requiring me to rent a HD STB for whatever per month. So now I use there free gadget to get 40-61 and I got no HD local or anything....there has to be a solution for this.
> 
> 
> This does suck.


 $10 at Radio Shack. 


Or you can probably drop by your local Comcast office and grab one for free.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16266798
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarifications. I did some spelunking over at Silicondust's site after being pointed to google and thence your post there. I'll suggest to my DViCo contacts that they should "do like HDHR to map QAM channels" and we'll see what happens. Since the DTA's data stream doesn't seem to include the HD locals, though, this is probably not a "killer app" kind of thing.
> 
> 
> It sure would be nice if Comcast would put the proper PSIP info into at least all of their "Limited Basic" (must carry, mustn't scramble) streams. Then all of their customers could enjoy what they're paying for with any ol' DTV set.



Some markets are reporting HD carrier mapping in the DTA VCT updates, and others not. It all depends on how much filtering they do of the original OOB tuner info. I wouldn't count on HD mapping, but there are so few HD stations sent in the clear anyway, it's not that hard to manually add those. The way the silicon dust people are doing it is to feed the DTA info from the HDHR to the silicon dust database, which also has HD channel mapping info in it. The resulting feed will enable pretty much automatic mapping for all channels to most of their customers.


If you wanted too, you could probably write a tool that parses their website info for the mapping data and create a mapping file for the dvico or other hardware. That would be the easiest way to leverage it.


If you saw my posts you also have the pointers to the SCTE specs, so I would refernce them when contacting other vendors. It would be good if this info were supported by a lot of the vendors.


Comcast could absolutely set the PSIP info to make this pretty transparent to a lot of QAM TV sets. I am sure they know how to do it and have made a choice to not do that.


----------



## TPeterson

Maybe it's time for the FCC to make that choice (correctly) for them too?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16260021
> 
> 
> Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner[/b]
> 
> 
> The TV with the QAM tuner is hung on the wall in the kitchen with the cable running inside the cavity directly into the back of the TV so it is difficult for me to install a DTA or any other box to it even if I wanted to.




I've got the same situation; I'm dreading what's going to happen when they convert our neighborhood (was supposed to happen 6-Apr but, thankfully, not yet). Our family room TV is on the other side of the wall so I actually can switch input to the HDMI output from the DVR, but I'd prefer to use the tuner on my set rather than the pathetically slow channel changing capability of the Motorola box. Plus, I've got to go to the other room to change the channel that way


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16267066
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time for the FCC to make that choice (correctly) for them too?



There is no regulation in place giving the FCC authority to do so. You could petition the FCC to do that as part of the ongoing Digital transition docket, and you might actually get some traction there. You should do it.


thx

mike


----------



## walk

They shouldn't have to. People should either demand reasonable channel numbering/info that doesn't change every week on a whim... or get a cable box.


Sorry but it's time to step into the digital age.


You really have a $3,000 or whatever XBR HDTV and want to watch analog TV on it? _Really_?


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16269153
> 
> 
> They shouldn't have to. People should either demand reasonable channel numbering/info that doesn't change every week on a whim... or get a cable box.
> 
> 
> Sorry but it's time to step into the digital age.
> 
> 
> You really have a $3,000 or whatever XBR HDTV and want to watch analog TV on it? _Really_?



I absolutely agree, and since Comcast had absolutely no plans to ever upgrade the northern San Mateo Coastside to HD/On-Demand capable, I put up a VHF/UHF antenna system and now get almost every available digital and HD OTA channel from Sutro Tower and Mount San Bruno. I am blown away by the PQ and AQ. I dumped Comcast on Monday.


----------



## BELLCH

*Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner*


Sorry to keep coming back to this but I am trying to get a complete understanding from you people "in the know" rather than getting a non-answer from Comcast CSRs!!


Having lost the above analog channels I have re-scanned on my TV QAM tuner and sifted through all of the xx.x channels. I have digital equivalents of most (probably all) of the Expanded Basic channels outside of the 40-60 range and am picking up extra channels such as the digital audio-only ones and extra channels that Comcast added to Digital Basic such as KQED World, Kids etc (although they are not channel mapped to the Comcast published Channel Numbers (189, 190, 191...)).


However, I still do not get the digital equivalent of the missing analog channels - I thought that it had been said earlier in this forum that they were being sent "in the clear" but it seems that in my case they must be encrypted - I do get them on the DTAs and on my Cablecard system.


Does anyone else here who has had Expanded Basic analog channels removed by Comcast get them in digital xx.x form on a QAM tuner?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16273552
> 
> 
> [I thought that it had been said earlier in this forum that they were being sent "in the clear" but it seems that in my case they must be encrypted - I do get them on the DTAs and on my Cablecard system.



DTA has no decryption capability, so the channels are NOT encrypted.


----------



## BELLCH

Thanks C3, but my QAM tuner is obviously picking up many of the digital stations (the TV menu reports 96) so do you have any idea why I cannot get the missing ones (I do subscribe to the Digital Starter Package!!)


Thanks


----------



## TPeterson

BELLCH--


Put in your zipcode on the Silicondust channel mapping page and you'll probably see what's where on your cable. Your DTV's QAM tuner should be able to show you any of the channels that the DTA does.


----------



## BELLCH

TPeterson--


Yes, I had already done that (saw the suggestion in earlier forum). I am in Zip 94024 and I believe my service comes from Cupertino so I had tried some Cupertino Zips as well but 94024 seems to match what programs I do see. The strange thing is that the QAM tuner seems to miss out whole xx. sections, e.g. according to Silicondust map some 7 of the missing programs are in 78.1 to 78.12 but my scan misses out the whole of this 78. series.


I do receive 119.9 and 119.10 (HSN & QVC as if I want them!!) but get no entry for 119.3 APL or 119.7 CNN.


I do receive 128.3 DSC but none of the other 5 missing channels in the same 128. series, and get no entries for 129.x where there are further missing channels.


I tried taking the TV from the wall and connecting it directly to the incoming cable (after one 2-way 50-1000 split for it and HSI) just in case the problem had anything to do with signal strength although I always thought that whilst analog could give a bad picture on a poor line with digital you either had the signal or you did not - is this theory correct? In any case I still got the same scan results.


Any thoughts that you have on this would be most welcomed


Regards


----------



## TPeterson

It sounds as though your TV's tuner is getting confused by channels that have a mixture of encrypted and clear subchannels. This does happen. Perhaps you can get an upgraded firmware for your set that would fix that.


----------



## BELLCH

So I have spent the past hour onto VISIO technical support, Level 1 (twice) and escalated to Level 2 who says that there is nothing wrong with the tuner - "if it picks up some digital channels then it should be picking them all up" "It must be something about the signal being passed in by the Cable Company"


I must admit it does seem strange that I can get all of the missing channels on the DTAs and CableCard and not on the QAM tuner, especially when it is only the "missing analog" channels that I am unable to tune in by QAM.!!


Any other suggestions (apart from get a DTA or go to D*)??


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, "something about the signal" is essentially what I said. The fact that the DTA picks them up proves that they're on the cable and the Vizio isn't parsing the transport stream correctly. You could get a PC QAM tuner to demonstrate to yourself that the channels are tunable and maybe then Vizio tech support would listen better...or maybe not. It doesn't sound as though they have any better firmware to offer you.


Did you try googling your model number and "firmware"?


----------



## BELLCH

Do you have any suggestions as to which PC QAM tuners I might try?


----------



## walk

Even if you get it working you'll have to deal with the mess of channel #'s.


Just get a cable box, it's worth the $8 or whatever, just to have sane channel #'s and online guide. You can also get a lot of free VOD which isn't actually terrible (when it works). Seriously if you have the room for it in your setup or whatever, don't pull your hair out for $8/mo... Well that's my advice


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16275882
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to which PC QAM tuners I might try?



MyHD MDP-130, any of the DViCo FusionHDTV units, and HD HomeRun will all work from my own experience for such a test. The HDHR may be the stand out choice, since it seems on the verge of having an automated way of sorting out the channels from the same data stream as the DTA uses.


This doesn't get you any closer to being able to use your Vizio, however, unless you can somehow get them to fix their tuner firmware. And, as walk points out, even if you get the TV's tuner to work you'll still have the nonsensical actual channel numbers to deal with instead of the Comcast guide numbers.


It really, really would be nice if Comcast would put their guide numbers as the "virtual channel" in their PSIP data streams! Then everybodys DTV would show the correct cable "channel number" when tuned to clear QAM channels. The only motive that I can think of for their not doing that, as MikeSM has suggested, is that they want to strong-arm folks into using Comcast's STB. (Dave B., please jump in here and offer some other explanation if there is one that I'm overlooking!)


----------



## BELLCH

TPeterson & Walk


Thanks for your help - unfortunately the cablebox is not the answer - this TV is up on the wall in the Kitchen and I have no way of attaching a box - DTA or coventional set-top.

The cost is not a problem, it is the fact that my wife was quite happy with the set-up as it was and now Comcast has made some "enhancements" to its service and she is unable to get several of the programs that she used to watch. I'm just surprised that there are not more people as p....d off with Comcast over this as we are.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16276743
> 
> 
> TPeterson & Walk
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help - unfortunately the cablebox is not the answer - this TV is up on the wall in the Kitchen and I have no way of attaching a box - DTA or coventional set-top...



With the newer cable box you can use just 1 hdmi cable for video+audio and you can relocate the cable box in another room or in your ceiling and have an IR repeater.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16276743
> 
> 
> I'm just surprised that there are not more people as p....d off with Comcast over this as we are.



For me the gain in dropping these analog channels is totally worth it, more HD channels are worth loosing the analog.


----------



## hiker

So have all the localities in the Bay Area lost the analog Expanded Basic channels now? I can't tell here as I have Limited Basic only.


----------



## odd-props




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16147436
> 
> 
> sorry, my bad. the channel is back. perhaps Comcast is doing some Saturday late night service. dunno.
> 
> 
> ummm.... so, in trying to get my digital channels back, i noticed while scanning for QAM channels that one of my neighbors or someone must have been watching OnDemand porn! Heheh. So funny... looked like maybe HBO soft core or something. I'm just flipping through each frequency and porn shows up - no cable box, cable straight into my computer. It was actually being fast forwarded to the beginning of the sex scene. Heheh... so funny. I also saw several other OnDemand new movies that other people were watching - you could tell its OnDemand because of the pausing or fast forwarding. Anyway, there you go. Check out 102.x - 104.x. Normally there is nothing there, but sometimes there is.



Wow, thanks for alerting Comcast. I have been receiving free on-demand on these channels since last year. I was able to watch many 1080i HD movies and other programs. That all ended around the beginning of April. Now they are all scrambled. Now I know why.


Thanks again, snitch. This is probably one of Comcast's favorite web forums.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16277986
> 
> 
> So have all the localities in the Bay Area lost the analog Expanded Basic channels now? I can't tell here as I have Limited Basic only.



No not yet, so far it's been a few cities in the south bay, tri valley area, on the Peninsula and a few in the North Bay as well. While I wish they would just hurry up and get it done already, I understand why they're doing more of a phased approach.


----------



## BELLCH




> Quote:
> With the newer cable box you can use just 1 hdmi cable for video+audio and you can relocate the cable box in another room or in your ceiling and have an IR repeater.




I don't think that my wife will stand for me ripping the wall/ceiling down much tho she misses her programs.

Guess we will have to wait to get a 20" TV with Tru2way - I am much more in favor of this approach to cable rather than external boxes - it also allows use of the TVs in-built functions many of which are lost with the cable box! Our main TV is a 50" Panny with a CableCard (also hung on the wall) - the in-built TV Guide, favorites, channel skip etc functions of the TV are, IMHO, far superior to those of the cable box which I had originally.


----------



## Cal1981

I got an e-mail from Comcast today in regard to the World of More digital conversion. There was not a specific date listed but on DSLReports there's a picture of a post card that someone in Hercules got (I'm in Vallejo) that indicated that May 5 is the day of the cut over. Has anyone else in Northern Contra Costa or Solano Counties gotten anything about this?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16276743
> 
> 
> TPeterson & Walk
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help - unfortunately the cablebox is not the answer - this TV is up on the wall in the Kitchen and I have no way of attaching a box - DTA or coventional set-top.
> 
> The cost is not a problem, it is the fact that my wife was quite happy with the set-up as it was and now Comcast has made some "enhancements" to its service and she is unable to get several of the programs that she used to watch. I'm just surprised that there are not more people as p....d off with Comcast over this as we are.



I'm sure they are, but it's something they have to do in order to add more HD channels. Believe me you are in good company, when they do this transition in the North Bay I'll be called upon to re-wire my folk's old bedroom TV I'm sure...


In the end it's better though, you'll have access to ALL your channels on the other TVs, not just the basic channels.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16283227
> 
> 
> I got an e-mail from Comcast today in regard to the World of More digital conversion. There was not a specific date listed but on DSLReports there's a picture of a post card that someone in Hercules got (I'm in Vallejo) that indicated that May 5 is the day of the cut over.



You should get a letter from Comcast about a month before your local migration date, telling you what's happening and outlining your options.



Patty


----------



## Cal1981

Since the e-mail from Comcast had a link to the DTA order/activation site, I hit that and got into an online chat with a rep. As usual, it was far from illuminating.


S (Fri Apr 17 12:29:00 PDT 2009)>

Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is S. Please give me one moment to review your information.


Me(Fri Apr 17 09:30:38 PDT 2009)

My question is not really about the DTAs sincw we have the Digital Premier package with 2 DVRs and a DCT700. I wanted to find out when the digital conversion is scheduled for my area, Vallejo


S (Fri Apr 17 12:31:17 PDT 2009)>

The digital migration will push through this June 12, 2009.


Me(Fri Apr 17 09:32:14 PDT 2009)>

OK. Does the company have any kind of timeline for additional HD channels after the migration?


S (Fri Apr 17 12:33:06 PDT 2009)>

What do you mean by that?


Me (Fri Apr 17 09:33:48 PDT 2009)>

Specifically, when can we expect to see an increase in the number of linear HD channels that we get?


S (Fri Apr 17 12:35:16 PDT 2009)>

As of right now we don't have any updates, regarding additional HD channels. During the migration there won't be any changes in the number of channels in HD.


Me(Fri Apr 17 09:36:14 PDT 2009)>

So is there a plan to increase the number of HDs to begin to match the Boston area for instance?


S (Fri Apr 17 12:38:24 PDT 2009)>

Actually, the channel line ups depends on the market. Boston actually have a different channel line ups than what you have right now, that's why they have more HD channels or different HD channels.


Me(Fri Apr 17 09:41:22 PDT 2009)>

Here's the point: Boston subscribers pay the same rates that I do and get twice as many HD channels. I realize that Boston went all digital awhile back but Comcast, in its World of More announcements, is claiming that we will see a large increase in HDs. I just want to know when, after the migration, that will begin. Let's start with MLB-HD and NHL-HD for instance.


S (Fri Apr 17 12:46:13 PDT 2009)>

Can you please verify your address?


Me(Fri Apr 17 09:46:31 PDT 2009)>

XXX Vallejo, CA


S(Fri Apr 17 12:48:35 PDT 2009)>

As of the moment there is still no additional HD channels specifically those that you ask of me. But rest assured that when digital migration will push through this June 12, 2009, there will be more additional HD channels in your area. But right now we still don't have the line ups on what channels will be added.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16279091
> 
> 
> I don't think that my wife will stand for me ripping the wall/ceiling down much tho she misses her programs.
> 
> Guess we will have to wait to get a 20" TV with Tru2way - I am much more in favor of this approach to cable rather than external boxes - it also allows use of the TVs in-built functions many of which are lost with the cable box! Our main TV is a 50" Panny with a CableCard (also hung on the wall) - the in-built TV Guide, favorites, channel skip etc functions of the TV are, IMHO, far superior to those of the cable box which I had originally.



I wouldn't put too much faith in tru2way. The headend needs support for that and I don't believe it's supported in this market yet - a lot of details have yet to be settled with it. BTW, the tru2way stuff all requires the hardware vendor to implement a downloadable UI when in cable mode - so it will still look like the same awful UI you have on your DCT.


If you are going to end up with boxes, you might want to think about alternatives to comcast - since if they are going to make everyone get boxes anyway, then the one big advantage over DBS they have goes away.


----------



## mpoggi

Hi,

I have what I'm sure is a very basic question, but I'm new to HD having just purchased a Panasonic S1 plasma.


I'm located in San Jose, CA and am using Comcast. I've plugged the cable directly into the TV and am able to receive a number of HD stations up into the 120s. I cannot, however, receive stations in the 720 range. When I type in 720 (or 721, etc) nothing happens. I just stay at whichever station is currently tuned in. I've also tried 720-1, -2, etc. Am I doing something incorrectly? I'm sure this has been addressed previously, but haven't been able to find a relevant post.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpoggi* /forum/post/16287565
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have what I'm sure is a very basic question, but I'm new to HD having just purchased a Panasonic S1 plasma.
> 
> 
> I'm located in San Jose, CA and am using Comcast. I've plugged the cable directly into the TV and am able to receive a number of HD stations up into the 120s. I cannot, however, receive stations in the 720 range. When I type in 720 (or 721, etc) nothing happens. I just stay at whichever station is currently tuned in. I've also tried 720-1, -2, etc. Am I doing something incorrectly? I'm sure this has been addressed previously, but haven't been able to find a relevant post.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You don't have a cable box connected, so your TV is showing the channels on the actual channels they are broadcast on, not the arbitrary numbers Comcast assigns to them. Very few systems besides the cable box can currently decode the translation table that is broadcast on the cable.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpoggi* /forum/post/16287565
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have what I'm sure is a very basic question, but I'm new to HD having just purchased a Panasonic S1 plasma.
> 
> 
> I'm located in San Jose, CA and am using Comcast. I've plugged the cable directly into the TV and am able to receive a number of HD stations up into the 120s. I cannot, however, receive stations in the 720 range. When I type in 720 (or 721, etc) nothing happens. I just stay at whichever station is currently tuned in. I've also tried 720-1, -2, etc. Am I doing something incorrectly? I'm sure this has been addressed previously, but haven't been able to find a relevant post.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



You will not find anything in the 720 range by plugging directly into your TV without a box. Those are the remapped QAM channel numbers that comcast uses. You should find them somewhere in the lower numbers, just as you can find KPIX HD on 78-1 and KTVU HD on 78-2.


Go to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineupui/US:95120 and it will show you where most of your channels should be. I can't, however, find CSNBay or CSNCA on the list. They are probably somewhere on the Unknowns shown. You might have to try a scan when an event is playing on either channel.


----------



## mpoggi

Thank you! The silicondust link is very helpful.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odd-props* /forum/post/16278652
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for alerting Comcast. I have been receiving free on-demand on these channels since last year. I was able to watch many 1080i HD movies and other programs. That all ended around the beginning of April. Now they are all scrambled. Now I know why.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, snitch. This is probably one of Comcast's favorite web forums.



If Comcast really does pay attention to this forum, then they have known about this "feature" for three months - this post seems to be describing the same thing, albeit all within one house.


-- That Don Snitch


----------



## Brian Conrad

I see with my HDHR scan that KGO Plus is up but it is SD not HD. Comcast announced it available after 4/15 as HD on channel 715 (in my area). Must've been a bit of miss communication there.










Current line up in my area via scan of channels with PSIP:

36.1 qam256 121 1 KICU

36.2 qam256 121 3 KICU

4.2 qam256 117 1 KRON

44.1 qam256 117 5 KBCW-DT

5.1 qam256 110 1 KPIX

2.1 qam256 110 2 KTVUHD

2.2 qam256 110 3 KTVU-SD

7.1 qam256 82 1 KGO-HD

9.1 qam256 82 2 KQED-HD

9.2 qam256 82 3 ENCORE

7.2 qam256 82 7 KGOPLUS

7.3 qam256 82 8 KGO

11.1 qam256 79 1 DKNTV,

11.2 qam256 79 2 KNTVW-N

11.3 qam256 79 3 KNTVS,

20.1 qam256 79 6 KOFY-HD


(I had to write a Python script to extract these as the old AWK script from the original Linux script broke).


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16274603
> 
> 
> TPeterson--
> 
> 
> Yes, I had already done that (saw the suggestion in earlier forum). I am in Zip 94024 and I believe my service comes from Cupertino so I had tried some Cupertino Zips as well but 94024 seems to match what programs I do see. The strange thing is that the QAM tuner seems to miss out whole xx. sections, e.g. according to Silicondust map some 7 of the missing programs are in 78.1 to 78.12 but my scan misses out the whole of this 78. series.
> 
> 
> I do receive 119.9 and 119.10 (HSN & QVC as if I want them!!) but get no entry for 119.3 APL or 119.7 CNN.
> 
> 
> I do receive 128.3 DSC but none of the other 5 missing channels in the same 128. series, and get no entries for 129.x where there are further missing channels.
> 
> 
> I tried taking the TV from the wall and connecting it directly to the incoming cable (after one 2-way 50-1000 split for it and HSI) just in case the problem had anything to do with signal strength although I always thought that whilst analog could give a bad picture on a poor line with digital you either had the signal or you did not - is this theory correct? In any case I still got the same scan results.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts that you have on this would be most welcomed
> 
> 
> Regards



I'm on Comcast in 94024 and I can assure you that all the expanded basic channels are in clear QAM. I can receive them on my MDP-130 and my HDHomerun. I have not verified that they all show up on my 60 series Panny plasma's internal tuner though. I can't imagine why they wouldn't.


- Mike


----------



## Specific_Context3224

Does anyone have STANDARD cable (basic + expanded) which means local HD channels are in the clear QAM?


I'm willing to get a box from Comcast for the sake of mapping/numbering now that like 30-40 expanded channels are now gone, but at the same time they only give you a crap STB that causes you to lose HD quality transmissions because it only has composite.


I find this ridiculous because either you:


A) Use the standard STB and lose HD picture

B) Stick to your TV's QAM tuner and play musical chairs with Comcast's numbering system


C) The other option is PAY comcast for "HD service" when LOCAL HD is IN THE CLEAR.


or...


D) Argue with Comcast to get the bigger moto digital box without paying a price? I'm fine if it's a rental fee, but they keep telling me I have to pay for the subscription. That's outrageous. I don't want TNT, ESPNHD. I want to KEEP the ability to watch ABC/FOX/CBSHD.


What I'm trying to argue is if they want me to go to an STB they shouldn't be causing me to lose the HD picture and downgrade to composite connection. They should be giving out STBs with HDMI/Component.


EVERYTIME I argue that I'm getting local HD channels from Comcast they tell me it's OTA. They tell me that I need to pay. Their CSRs are RETARDED.


Or am I out of luck because everyone pays for Digital Cable? And the ones who are stuck on Standard like me either:


A) Don't care about digital picture, and now that Comcast has forced them over will care briefly, but don't care about image quality like HD

B) The very few like me who are willing to deal with screwed up numbering systems.

C) Willing to finally pay a higher price (ugh) for a full digital picture?


Edit: Spoke with Comcast online and explained my frustration. I was told that depending on the location, some markets are giving out HDMI boxes.


Well unfortunately this happened after my mom went to Comcast and put me on the phone and the stupid lady there said no we do not have to send out local HD (LIE #1), and that I'm watching OTA (stupidity #1). I said no, I know that by law Comcast has to send out local HD unencrypted and my TV is hooked up. No use arguing you know? She told me off and said I have to pay, etc. Unfortunately, this is like explaining an integral or derivative to a 5 year old. It's no use. She told me I can split my cable to watch OTA and Cable, but I guess I can use the splitter to watch local HD and then the other to plug in to the stupid COMPOSITE box.


Bleh.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/16289403
> 
> 
> Does anyone have STANDARD cable (basic + expanded) which means local HD channels are in the clear QAM?
> 
> 
> I'm willing to get a box from Comcast for the sake of mapping/numbering now that like 30-40 expanded channels are now gone, but at the same time they only give you a crap STB that causes you to lose HD quality transmissions because it only has composite.
> 
> 
> I find this ridiculous because either you:
> 
> 
> A) Use the standard STB and lose HD picture
> 
> B) Stick to your TV's QAM tuner and play musical chairs with Comcast's numbering system
> 
> 
> C) The other option is PAY comcast for "HD service" when LOCAL HD is IN THE CLEAR.
> 
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> D) Argue with Comcast to get the bigger moto digital box without paying a price? I'm fine if it's a rental fee, but they keep telling me I have to pay for the subscription. That's outrageous. I don't want TNT, ESPNHD. I want to KEEP the ability to watch ABC/FOX/CBSHD.
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to argue is if they want me to go to an STB they shouldn't be causing me to lose the HD picture and downgrade to composite connection. They should be giving out STBs with HDMI/Component.
> 
> 
> EVERYTIME I argue that I'm getting local HD channels from Comcast they tell me it's OTA. They tell me that I need to pay. Their CSRs are RETARDED.
> 
> 
> Or am I out of luck because everyone pays for Digital Cable? And the ones who are stuck on Standard like me either:
> 
> 
> A) Don't care about digital picture, and now that Comcast has forced them over will care briefly, but don't care about image quality like HD
> 
> B) The very few like me who are willing to deal with screwed up numbering systems.
> 
> C) Willing to finally pay a higher price (ugh) for a full digital picture?
> 
> 
> Edit: Spoke with Comcast online and explained my frustration. I was told that depending on the location, some markets are giving out HDMI boxes.
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately this happened after my mom went to Comcast and put me on the phone and the stupid lady there said no we do not have to send out local HD (LIE #1), and that I'm watching OTA (stupidity #1). I said no, I know that by law Comcast has to send out local HD unencrypted and my TV is hooked up. No use arguing you know? She told me off and said I have to pay, etc. Unfortunately, this is like explaining an integral or derivative to a 5 year old. It's no use. She told me I can split my cable to watch OTA and Cable, but I guess I can use the splitter to watch local HD and then the other to plug in to the stupid COMPOSITE box.
> 
> 
> Bleh.




Comcast CSRs are not "RETARDED", blame the company they work for not training them properly and giving them correct info. You're right, by law they have to carry Local HD unencrypted. However that doesn't mean Comcast or any other cable company for that matter is going to train their reps about it or even acknowledge it's existence. The whole point is to have us as customers get that HD cable box and pay the monthly equipment fees. If they trained the CSRS about the local HD's being in the clear, that would cut into the income they receive from the those $7 per month HD box fees as more customers would just opt for getting the locals through their qam tuners. So just putting their head in the sand about the unencrypted HD works fine for them because most of the public is unaware about it anyway. So in closing don't blame the messenger, they're just dong what they're told.


Also the best way to get a HDMI box is to call comcast and have a rep ship one out to you via UPS. Shipping is free and the only models of boxes that are shipped are either the DCH 3200 and the DCH 3416 (HD DVR). which both have the HDMI ports.


----------



## BELLCH




> Quote:
> I'm on Comcast in 94024 and I can assure you that all the expanded basic channels are in clear QAM. I can receive them on my MDP-130 and my HDHomerun. I have not verified that they all show up on my 60 series Panny plasma's internal tuner though. I can't imagine why they wouldn't.



Thanks Mike - it must be the crummy QAM tuner on my 2 year old 20" Visio that is just not picking up those channels. Up til now I had thought that that company made a good price/performance product, especially for a TV to be used in the Kitchen or Bedroom. What I don't understand is why it would pick up some digital(96 on the scan) but not the ones that have just been moved. Guess I am resigned to losing those channels for the time being.


----------



## anthony415




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16260021
> 
> 
> Missing Expanded Basic Channels 40 to 61 on QAM Tuner[/b]
> 
> 
> My service has presumably moved Expanded Basic from Analog to Digital and I have lost channels 41 to 60 completely and Channels 40 and 61 are snowed on the one TV that I have that is directly connected to cable (without a box) and has up til now tuned all channels 2 to 80 in SD and local channels in HD (albeit using xx-x to get them). I have tried rescanning and going through all of the scanned channels and cannot find these "lost" channels.
> 
> 
> I have three other TVs - one using a CableCard and two other analog sets which are connected using DTAs. They all get the full Expanded Basic programming set so it is obviously being broadcast into my home.
> 
> 
> The TV with the QAM tuner is hung on the wall in the kitchen with the cable running inside the cavity directly into the back of the TV so it is difficult for me to install a DTA or any other box to it even if I wanted to.
> 
> What is more, the TV has a digital Tuner and the Comcast is offering a DTA which from what I understand will convert the Expanded Basic Digital signal to analog, feed it into my digital TV where it will be converted back to Digital - surely such a double conversion will impact the picture quality in some way and dosen't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact that since the DTA effectively requires me to have the TV tuned to Channel 3 and use their very basic remote means that I lose virtually all of the additional features of the TV - e.g. "Favorites" channel lists, -skip some channels, channel ID display etc etc.
> 
> In addition if I use a DTA (which has only a "cable" outlet) I have no way of getting my HD local channels --- unless I dig a hole in the wall, install a Comcast HD set-top box and pay an additional outlet and HD fee!!! Is this Comcasts way of forcing more of us to use their HD boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that Comcast should find some way of providing the same full set of Expanded Basic channels to users who have sets with QAM tuners in the same way as they provided them in the past to the analog sets. We are paying for the service and should be able to tune into it in a simple and manageable way without additional boxes whilst at the same time being able to take advantage of the functions of the new flat screen TVs technology.
> 
> 
> I am surprised that there has not been more of an outcry over this - am I missing something or are others not overly concerned about it?



I have the same issue on my Panasonic, it's missing my kids Nickelodeon, have no cable box and it just disappear. Anyone know where the channels went to? I don't want to get a cable box.


----------



## walk

It's not a conspiracy. The DTA boxes are designed for old analog TVs (hence the name, Digital To Analog). They were never intended to be used on digital/HDTVs. If you want to use the free DTA to watch analog channels AND HD channels on the same TV, you need a splitter, that's all there is to it.


I don't blame you for wanting proper channel numbers, but you don't need the DTA on a digital TV with QAM tuner. You CAN demand that Comcast takes the time to input proper ID info to the digital channels so they will have normal channel numbers, but beyond that, you'll have to get a cable box if you can't deal with the wonky digital channel numbering...


----------



## thatdude90210

Just received letter from Comcast about Jade channel (Mandarin & Cantonese programing 6pm to 12) channel. Basically they are taking it away, but you can get Jade-Premium on channel 360 for $10.95 a month.


They are basically making Chinese Americans who wish to continue watching in their native language pay an extra $11 a month more, and they have to audacity to start the letter with "we have some exciting news regarding Jade Channel." Lol. Granted, Jade premium has more hours but still, one group of immigrants are getting the shaft from Comcast.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatdude90210* /forum/post/16296414
> 
> 
> Just received letter from Comcast about Jade channel (Mandarin & Cantonese programing 6pm to 12) channel. Basically they are taking it away, but you can get Jade-Premium on channel 360 for $10.95 a month.
> 
> 
> They are basically making Chinese Americans who wish to continue watching in their native language pay an extra $11 a month more, and they have to audacity to start the letter with "we have some exciting news regarding Jade Channel." Lol. Granted, Jade premium has more hours but still, one group of immigrants are getting the shaft from Comcast.



Yea very exciting news, you're taking away a channel. I swear I think Comcast hates Asian people. First it was azntv, then iatv and now this.

Back to the basic plan we go.


----------



## Keenan

I don't know anything about the channel(other than being Asian-oriented), but that seems like a lot of money, DirecTV only charges $12 for a Showtime or HBO.


Contact the channel itself and see what they say.


----------



## Keenan

Is it just me, or does the Giants game seem a bit "blown-out" and lacking fine detail. The audio from the booth is not all that good either.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16299048
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does the Giants game seem a bit "blown-out" and lacking fine detail. The audio from the booth is not all that good either.



Jim,


Are you watching it on Comcast or D* ?

It looks fine to me on CSNBA-HD


On another note. Did you every get programing data on your Tivo for CSNCA-HD ? I got it after I got the firmware update to 11c, did a restart and the guide date for that channel was there. Still not getting the right programing data for CSNBA-HD, still shows the old guide data when it wasn't a 24/7 station.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16298934
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the channel(other than being Asian-oriented), but that seems like a lot of money, DirecTV only charges $12 for a Showtime or HBO.
> 
> 
> Contact the channel itself and see what they say.



I'm pretty sure that Jade is part of the Asian package that costs $10, not just for the Jade channel. Jade at one time was shown in the clear but like all good things that is a thing of the past.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16299325
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Are you watching it on Comcast or D* ?
> 
> It looks fine to me on CSNBA-HD
> 
> 
> On another note. Did you every get programing data on your Tivo for CSNCA-HD ? I got it after I got the firmware update to 11c, did a restart and the guide date for that channel was there. Still not getting the right programing data for CSNBA-HD, still shows the old guide data when it wasn't a 24/7 station.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It looks better now, might have been the sun angle, although that center field to home plate shot doesn't look that great. I have guide info for this game, not sure about the future. Don't understand the channel name though, CSNBD3?


Still on 11.0b on the TiVo.


----------



## rsra13

I hope Jade is part of a package.


Comcast latino, the spanish package, has like 20 channels, a couple are already free, but still, and Playboy en Espanol (24x7) is part of that package.









Last I checked it was around $16.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatdude90210* /forum/post/16296414
> 
> 
> Just received letter from Comcast about Jade channel (Mandarin & Cantonese programing 6pm to 12) channel. Basically they are taking it away, but you can get Jade-Premium on channel 360 for $10.95 a month.
> 
> 
> They are basically making Chinese Americans who wish to continue watching in their native language pay an extra $11 a month more, and they have to audacity to start the letter with "we have some exciting news regarding Jade Channel." Lol. Granted, Jade premium has more hours but still, one group of immigrants are getting the shaft from Comcast.



I've got three words for you...


FTA


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16298934
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the channel(other than being Asian-oriented), but that seems like a lot of money, DirecTV only charges $12 for a Showtime or HBO.
> 
> 
> Contact the channel itself and see what they say.



TV Japan is $25...


for ONE channel!!!


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16300527
> 
> 
> I hope Jade is part of a package.



Last time I checked, it was not part of their "Dragon" package or whatever it was. I've been paying $10/month for this channel.


----------



## JJ93rx7

I live in the Monterey Bay area and I am hook up to HDTV cable with COMCAST. I have recently noticed that on channel 705 CBS KION every 2-3 minutes there are intermittent streaks and digital drop outs. The reception is ok but the streaks are annoying. This is the only channel that has this problem. I checked all my cable connections and HDMI connections and everything is fine. I have been on COMCAST HDTV cable for the past 3-4 years and have just noticed this problem. Has anyone else noticed this.


Thank you!


----------



## GameGod

I live in Belmont, and I still can't get any of the "new" HD channels (like FXHD)


From post #8934:



> Quote:
> Phase One (On or about March 9th)
> 
> 
> Pleasanton
> 
> Santa Clara
> 
> 
> Phase Two (On or about March 16th)
> 
> 
> South San Francisco
> 
> San Rafael
> 
> Novato
> 
> San Mateo
> 
> Belmont
> 
> San Carlos



Has the transition happened yet? Is there a new ETA for the transition in my area?


Thanks.


----------



## Barovelli

JJ93RX7 - I've seen that too but I brushed it off as a fluke. I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJ93rx7* /forum/post/16306579
> 
> 
> I live in the Monterey Bay area and I am hook up to HDTV cable with COMCAST. I have recently noticed that on channel 705 CBS KION every 2-3 minutes there are intermittent streaks and digital drop outs. The reception is ok but the streaks are annoying. This is the only channel that has this problem. I checked all my cable connections and HDMI connections and everything is fine. I have been on COMCAST HDTV cable for the past 3-4 years and have just noticed this problem. Has anyone else noticed this.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



JJ93rx7,


I've noticed the same thing on CBS 705 on my 47" Vizio but only when I have the tv connected by the component cables, I don't see it when I've got it hooked up with the HDMI cables. I noticed that it's especially noticeable when they are using an overlay like they do when they are doing the news or weather. There's something in the signal that CBS is sending that the Vizio doesn't like because it doesn't do it on my Panasonic. CBS is the only station that I see this problem on. I would be interested if others are seeing this also and what kind of tv they are using.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## JJ93rx7

I have a Sony 40" XBR4. My comcast setup box DVR is connected with a Monoprice HDMI cable. I am having Comcast come out tomorrow to take a look at the problem. It is only on channel 705 so I don't think it is the Comcast box and I know it is not the television. My blu-ray player plays perfectly with no streaks or other problems. It must be the CBS transmission to Comcast. I would like to hear from other people who are experiencing the same problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16315335
> 
> 
> JJ93rx7,
> 
> 
> I've noticed the same thing on CBS 705 on my 47" Vizio but only when I have the tv connected by the component cables, I don't see it when I've got it hooked up with the HDMI cables. I noticed that it's especially noticeable when they are using an overlay like they do when they are doing the news or weather. There's something in the signal that CBS is sending that the Vizio doesn't like because it doesn't do it on my Panasonic. CBS is the only station that I see this problem on. I would be interested if others are seeing this also and what kind of tv they are using.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was having some dropouts on KPIX and a couple other channels. In some cases the HDHR would not even find some of these channels during a scan but find ones above them. I thought it might be wiring as moving box to where the DVR was located and using that cable outlet helped. But then yesterday there was a truck in my area and the tech was replacing what looks like a line amplifier (this morning I saw trucks doing this in other neighborhoods in my area). After that replacement the missing channels came in fine at the old outlet. I'm wondering if some of the Internet improvements might have been causing signal loss on some channels (through weird electronic voodoo) and the amps are boosting the signales for those channels.


----------



## dlou99

So I just got back from vacation and am getting caught up on the forums. The posting about how the DTA's get their data was interesting, so I started poking around and scanning for PIDs containing the SI data. Interestingly enough, I found Network Text tables and VCT tables not just on one frequency but on several, so that'd make things easier to programmatically map a useful name to frequencies and program numbers. I'm working on a demuxer and SCTE-65 parser right now to do just that. Looks like Comcast deviates from the standard a bit because the spec calls for 4 bytes in front of each name in the SNS record but I count 6.


Do the DTA's also have guide data? I haven't looked very hard but so far I haven't seen it in the transport stream.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16324568
> 
> 
> So I just got back from vacation and am getting caught up on the forums. The posting about how the DTA's get their data was interesting, so I started poking around and scanning for PIDs containing the SI data. Interestingly enough, I found Network Text tables and VCT tables not just on one frequency but on several, so that'd make things easier to programmatically map a useful name to frequencies and program numbers. I'm working on a demuxer and SCTE-65 parser right now to do just that. Looks like Comcast deviates from the standard a bit because the spec calls for 4 bytes in front of each name in the SNS record but I count 6.



Dlou99, I am not familiar with some of the terminology you have used, but are you saying that there is a way to determine the network that is on each of the channels after a scan? If so, I would like to better understand how to do this. I have a mythtv box with 2 digital clear-qam capable tuners, and determining the mapping to physical channels to logical comcast channels is always a challenge. I do use the Silicon Dust QAM tuning data to help me out, but it sounds like there might be a better way. Thanks for your help!


Marc


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16324568
> 
> 
> Do the DTA's also have guide data? I haven't looked very hard but so far I haven't seen it in the transport stream.



They do not have guide data. They only have the channel abbreviated name and of course the channel number.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16325774
> 
> 
> Dlou99, I am not familiar with some of the terminology you have used, but are you saying that there is a way to determine the network that is on each of the channels after a scan? If so, I would like to better understand how to do this. I have a mythtv box with 2 digital clear-qam capable tuners, and determining the mapping to physical channels to logical comcast channels is always a challenge. I do use the Silicon Dust QAM tuning data to help me out, but it sounds like there might be a better way. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Marc



Silicon dust is coding up just what dlou99 is working on, and so if you use an hdhomerun tuner, it should be able to do the QAM mapping pretty much automatically.


It has been reported in some markets that the inband QAM SCTE-65 stream contains HD channel QAM mapping data too, but that does not appear to be the policy here.


I would have thought that comcast would have pushed the full OOB data stream down the in-band qam carrier, so guide and other data would have come along with the VCT's as well, but it doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## c3

[removed]


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16329945
> 
> 
> My co-worker told me that the remote control for the DTA has only "up" and "down" for channel control, no numeric pad. Is that what everyone has?



Mine has numeric buttons just like this unboxing:
http://picasaweb.google.com/virgegx/...91671338396386


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/16330098
> 
> 
> Mine has numeric buttons just like this unboxing:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/virgegx/...91671338396386



Thanks for the link. I showed it to my co-worker, and that's what he has. He was actually complaining about something else.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16329508
> 
> 
> Silicon dust is coding up just what dlou99 is working on, and so if you use an hdhomerun tuner, it should be able to do the QAM mapping pretty much automatically.
> 
> 
> It has been reported in some markets that the inband QAM SCTE-65 stream contains HD channel QAM mapping data too, but that does not appear to be the policy here.
> 
> 
> I would have thought that comcast would have pushed the full OOB data stream down the in-band qam carrier, so guide and other data would have come along with the VCT's as well, but it doesn't appear to be the case.



I don't have the hdhomerun. My tuners a PCI cards.


Marc


----------



## TPeterson

I'm sending DViCo a sample of the channel to see if they can implement the same sort of solution on either or both of TViX and FusionHDTV.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16325774
> 
> 
> Dlou99, I am not familiar with some of the terminology you have used, but are you saying that there is a way to determine the network that is on each of the channels after a scan? If so, I would like to better understand how to do this. I have a mythtv box with 2 digital clear-qam capable tuners, and determining the mapping to physical channels to logical comcast channels is always a challenge. I do use the Silicon Dust QAM tuning data to help me out, but it sounds like there might be a better way. Thanks for your help!



Since you have Linux, here's how to at least find one of the tables:


Go to http://dvbsnoop.sourceforge.net and download/compile the latest tarball. I've got PCI tuners so I'm not familiar with the tools available for the HDHR. Tune to a frequency you think has the data and dump about 65 seconds to a file (they seem to broadcast the NTT and S-VCT tables every minute on the minute). If you can filter on PID 0x1ffc, all the better. Then do
Code:


Code:


dvbsnoop -s ts -if yourdumpfile 0x1ffc | less

and scroll down until you see "Section table: 195". That's the Network Text Table. It shows you the station names and at least some of that should be human readable to you. The S-VCT and NIT tables tell you what frequencies those station names belong to, but those aren't as human readable.


If you have a PCI/PCIe or USB tuner/demodulator, then you can just have dvbsnoop read it directly by doing
Code:


Code:


dvbsnoop 0x1ffc | less

but you might want to wait until just before the top of the minute and you'll want to search for "Table_ID: 195" instead.


I'm working on coding the tables into dvbsnoop and scandvb (from the dvb-utils package). The former can be used by you HDHR folk out there, but unfortunately dvbsnoop doesn't seem to be maintained any longer so I have no one to submit patches. dvb-utils does seem to be maintained, but that one won't help the HDHR users unless there's a dvb compatible kernel driver for it that I don't know about.


So far I've got the NTT coded into dvbsnoop and it works fine, although Comcast seems to be deviating from the spec a little bit. Next up will be S-VCT. NIT might already be in there, so that might just be a matter of a little tweaking.


----------



## MikeSM

Filtering and capture is really easy on the HDHR. Look at the posts in this thread (here: http://www.silicondust.com/forum/vie...r=asc&start=15 ) on the topic, and if you have an HDHR you should be able to create a dump of the inband QAM carrier pretty easily. I think you should be able to analyze this with the dvb tools under linux as well.


I expect the next beta of the HDHR will have mapping based on DTA information included. It will nice if the dvico people implemented something too, but my experience is their support for doing channel mapping is quite poor compared with the HDHR.


EDIT: forgot to include the link the first time


----------



## fremontuser

Does anyone else here pay for Comcast's Jade channel? Have an old analog tv that was receiving it via a STB. Just bought new LCD TV with digital tuner. I was told that I can get Jade onto the new TV without a STB but have not been able to find it. Any ideas?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fremontuser* /forum/post/16333657
> 
> 
> Does anyone else here pay for Comcast's Jade channel? Have an old analog tv that was receiving it via a STB. Just bought new LCD TV with digital tuner. I was told that I can get Jade onto the new TV without a STB but have not been able to find it. Any ideas?



Jade is digital only and encrypted, so I don't think that works without a box.


----------



## walk

Fri 24 Giants at AZ game on KNTV11 looks like it did for that pre-season game - low-def but widescreen.. uhghh what?


----------



## dlou99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MikeSM* 
I expect the next beta of the HDHR will have mapping based on DTA information included. It will nice if the dvico people implemented something too, but my experience is their support for doing channel mapping is quite poor compared with the HDHR.
Too late. I'm already done. I don't have an HDHR anyway.


Attached is my patch that will allow dvbsnoop to parse the SCTE65 tables. It doesn't parse all of them but rather just the ones I see that Comcast gives me.


After you're done patching and compiling, you'll want to do:
Code:


Code:


./dvbsnoop -f 0xc4 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc | tee vct.txt

then wait until the top of the minute for stuff to spew out (the VCT seems to spew every minute on the minute). After it's done spewing, you can hit break and look at the table. Mine spews out something that looks like this:
Code:


Code:


Virtual_channel_number: 2 (0x00000002)
        Application_virtual_channel: no
        Path_select: path 1
        Transport_type: MPEG2
        Channel_type: normal
        Source_ID: 4212 (0x1074)
        CDS_reference: 114 (0x0072)
        Program_number: 1 (0x0001)
        MMS_reference: 4 (0x04)

        Virtual_channel_number: 3 (0x00000003)
        Application_virtual_channel: no
        Path_select: path 1
        Transport_type: MPEG2
        Channel_type: normal
        Source_ID: 5063 (0x13c7)
        CDS_reference: 84 (0x0054)
        Program_number: 1 (0x0001)
        MMS_reference: 4 (0x04)

        Virtual_channel_number: 4 (0x00000004)
        Application_virtual_channel: no
        Path_select: path 1
...etc

The Virtual channel number is the number that the DTA, zap2it listings, the local newspaper, etc displays to the user. MMS reference is a pointer to a table that tells you if it's QAM64, QAM256, etc but we all already know everything is QAM256 on Comcast so we can safely ignore that for now. The CDS reference is the pointer into the frequency table so that you can look up what frequency to tune to. You'd normally build the frequency table from the CDS section of the NIT, but my Comcast headend has very conveniently used a CDS mapping that corresponds to this:
http://www.tvtower.com/Commercial%20...equencies.html 

which is the regular old analog channel number to frequency table. The Program number is the MPEG-TS program number (PAT entry, for those in the know).


So from the example table above, where people with DTA's would just enter "3", those of us with a clear QAM tuner would tune to "84.1". If you want to know what the name of channel 3 is without referring to zap2it, your local newspaper or a DTA, you'd take the Source_ID (5063 in the above example) and use it to look into the NTT, which you can get by doing this:
Code:


Code:


./dvbsnoop -f 0xc3 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc | tee ntt.txt

Again, wait until the top of the minute for a burst of data and then hit ctrl-c.

Here's a snippet of what I see.
Code:


Code:


...
    Source_id: 11616 (0x2d60)
    Extra_Comcast_junk: 1792 (0x0700)
    Source_name: TBS-W

    Source_id: 4258 (0x10a2)
    Extra_Comcast_junk: 1280 (0x0500)
    Source_name: FSE

    Source_id: 5063 (0x13c7)
    Extra_Comcast_junk: 1536 (0x0600)
    Source_name: KNTV

    Source_id: 10096 (0x2770)
    Extra_Comcast_junk: 1792 (0x0700)
    Source_name: KGO-7
...etc

And from this we see that 84.1 has SourceID=5063 which is KNTV.

 

dvbsnoop-scte-patch.zip 5.8125k . file


----------



## marc.aronson

dlou99, this is great stuff -- thank you! Both of my digital QAM tuners are PCI -- I don't have an HDHR.


I downloaded dvbsnoop and applied your patch. I am able to run the scans you've outlined above and get the data -- this is fantastic! I have two questions for you. I've also included some additional information for the mythtv folks out there.

*Question1*: I don't see any of the hidef channels in my scan. I know they are there and in the clear for the locals, as I am already able to record them with my mythtv setup. I receive hidef channels 702, 703, 704, 705, 707, 709 & 712 "in the clear". Any ideas as to why all the hidefs are missing?

*Question2*: Is there some way to distinguish which channels are "in the clear" vs. encrypted?


For those with a mythtv setup, here is a bit of info you may find helpful:


1. The "Program_number" reported by dvbscan corresponds to the "serviceid" column of the mythtv "channel" table.


2. The "CDS_reference" reported by dvbscan corresponds to the "freqid" column of the mythtv "channel" table.


Thanks again for what you've already done and any additional help you can provide to my question, above.


Marc


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16338759
> 
> 
> Attached is my patch that will allow dvbsnoop to parse the SCTE65 tables.



Thanks!


One minor point regarding:


> Quote:
> MMS reference is a pointer to a table that tells you if it's QAM64, QAM256, etc but we all already know everything is QAM256 on Comcast so we can safely ignore that for now.



In fact, some Comcast channels are 64QAM. And the one that has the DTA data for me (rf 95) is one of them!


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16339817
> 
> *Question1*: I don't see any of the hidef channels in my scan...?
> 
> *Question2*: Is there some way to distinguish which channels are "in the clear" vs. encrypted?



Marc, from reports elsewhere it seems that some Comcast headends are sending this info for the HDTV channels, but others are sending only the ones that the DTAs can handle, i.e., SDTV channels. By the same logic, since the DTAs cannot decrypt anything, I expect that this data source contains only unencrypted channel information.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16339817
> 
> *Question1*: I don't see any of the hidef channels in my scan. I know they are there and in the clear for the locals, as I am already able to record them with my mythtv setup. I receive hidef channels 702, 703, 704, 705, 707, 709 & 712 "in the clear". Any ideas as to why all the hidefs are missing?



These are SCTE-65 tables and are supposed to be carried OOB. Since these are in-band, they are obviously intended for DTA's. You can see further evidence of this by doing:
Code:


Code:


./dvbsnoop -f 0xd9 -m 0xff 0x1ffc | less

(again, once a minute on the minute).


Anyway, since DTA's can't do hidef it would makes sense for hidef not to be in the tables. Besides, all those clearQAM hidef that you mentioned have PSIP now, so you just have to scan separately using a different tool (dvbscan/scandvb/atscscan/mythtv) to catch everything.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16339817
> 
> *Question2*: Is there some way to distinguish which channels are "in the clear" vs. encrypted?



Same answer. Since DTA's can't do encryption, they're all clear.


Speaking of the 0xd9 tables, I see entries for PACEDC50X_0115. This is what everyone has right now, right? Interestingly, I also see tables for ThomDM and MOTODTA1_V010800_M1201. Anybody have one of these yet? How do they compare with the Pace?


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16340183
> 
> 
> One minor point regarding...In fact, some Comcast channels are 64QAM. And the one that has the DTA data for me (rf 95) is one of them!



Well, that's news to me. My S-VCT has nothing but QAM256.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16340259
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I also see tables for ThomDM and MOTODTA1_V010800_M1201. Anybody have one of these yet? How do they compare with the Pace?



There area some in for test. Not much different on the surface, both physically and picture wise, except for the power adaptors that have different voltages







Remote is the same.


----------



## Brian Conrad

In my area with HDHR I found those tables on channel 116 program 4. I'll try the patch to see what happens otherwise I will look at the spec and see if I can write a Pythion script to extract the data and list in a more usuable way.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16340538
> 
> 
> There area some in for test. Not much different on the surface, both physically and picture wise, except for the power adaptors that have different voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remote is the same.



They use different voltages? What a pain... This stuff was supposed to be dirt simple and plug and play. Oh well...


----------



## JJ93rx7

I live in the Monterey Bay area and I am hook up to HDTV cable with COMCAST. I have recently noticed that on channel 705 CBS KION every 2-3 minutes there are intermittent streaks and digital drop outs. The reception is ok but the streaks are annoying. This is the only channel that has this problem. I checked all my cable connections and HDMI connections and everything is fine. I have been on COMCAST HDTV cable for the past 3-4 years and have just noticed this problem. Has anyone else noticed this.


Thank you!


This is my second post. Is any one else experiercing the same problem or is it my cable box, television? I had comcast out and they thought it was a KION problem. Last night it was really acting up on Two and Half Men.


----------



## marc.aronson

Great stuff -- thanks for all the answers. I have a bash script that grabs the data, parses it and generates a table that I can use to automate my mythtv clear-qam setup. I do have a few follow-up questions:


1. I have 3 different PCI-based tuners: Airstar, Kworld-115 and a Pinnacle card. dvbsnoop only seems to detect the data when I run it against the kworld-115 card. dvbsnoop just sits there and never reports anything when I run it against any of the other two cards. Any thoughts on why this would happen and how I can fix this? My daughter's machine has a pinnacle card...


2. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times with the same virtual channel number, but on multiple frequencies. I believe this is because some stations are sent on multiple frequencies as a "backup". Are others seeing this?


3. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times on the same frequency, but with multiple virtual channel numbers. Are others seeing this, and any idea why?


Thanks again!


Marc


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16341906
> 
> 
> Great stuff -- thanks for all the answers. I have a bash script that grabs the data, parses it and generates a table that I can use to automate my mythtv clear-qam setup. I do have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I have 3 different PCI-based tuners: Airstar, Kworld-115 and a Pinnacle card. dvbsnoop only seems to detect the data when I run it against the kworld-115 card. dvbsnoop just sits there and never reports anything when I run it against any of the other two cards. Any thoughts on why this would happen and how I can fix this? My daughter's machine has a pinnacle card...
> 
> 
> 2. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times with the same virtual channel number, but on multiple frequencies. I believe this is because some stations are sent on multiple frequencies as a "backup". Are others seeing this?
> 
> 
> 3. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times on the same frequency, but with multiple virtual channel numbers. Are others seeing this, and any idea why?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Marc



Really? Wow, you should post this! A lot of folks will be interested in it. SageTV and VMC users could use it too.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16341906
> 
> 
> Great stuff -- thanks for all the answers. I have a bash script that grabs the data, parses it and generates a table that I can use to automate my mythtv clear-qam setup. I do have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I have 3 different PCI-based tuners: Airstar, Kworld-115 and a Pinnacle card. dvbsnoop only seems to detect the data when I run it against the kworld-115 card. dvbsnoop just sits there and never reports anything when I run it against any of the other two cards. Any thoughts on why this would happen and how I can fix this? My daughter's machine has a pinnacle card...
> 
> 
> 2. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times with the same virtual channel number, but on multiple frequencies. I believe this is because some stations are sent on multiple frequencies as a "backup". Are others seeing this?
> 
> 
> 3. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times on the same frequency, but with multiple virtual channel numbers. Are others seeing this, and any idea why?
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Marc



Dunno about 2, but 3 is true. There are stations that show up on multiple channel numbers, but it's just the same station.


I would be surprised if comcast is sending multiple streams of the same channel. Can you post the details if what you are seeing and we can go take a look and see if the mapping makes sense.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16341906
> 
> 
> 1. I have 3 different PCI-based tuners: Airstar, Kworld-115 and a Pinnacle card. dvbsnoop only seems to detect the data when I run it against the kworld-115 card. dvbsnoop just sits there and never reports anything when I run it against any of the other two cards. Any thoughts on why this would happen and how I can fix this? My daughter's machine has a pinnacle card...



Could be that the demux filters in the driver for the other two cards aren't working right. Try taking out the filter (-f) and mask (-m) options. You're sure all 3 are tuned to the same frequency prior to running dvbsnoop, right?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16341906
> 
> 
> 2. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times with the same virtual channel number, but on multiple frequencies. I believe this is because some stations are sent on multiple frequencies as a "backup". Are others seeing this?
> 
> 
> 3. Sometimes a station will show up multiple times on the same frequency, but with multiple virtual channel numbers. Are others seeing this, and any idea why?



I don't know about your headend, but mine is spewing several virtual channel tables (VCT's). 10, to be exact. Each has a unique VCT_ID, though. The one that seems relevant to me has VCT_ID=0.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16343326
> 
> 
> Could be that the demux filters in the driver for the other two cards aren't working right. Try taking out the filter (-f) and mask (-m) options. You're sure all 3 are tuned to the same frequency prior to running dvbsnoop, right?



I didn't realize that I had to tune to a specific frequency prior to running the scan. *Question*: What frequency do I need to tune it to and can your recommend a command for doing the tuning? I'm currently running the following commands, one at a time, and waiting until the spew out data at the top of the minute:


dvbsnoop -adapter 1 -f 0xc4 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc


dvbsnoop -adapter 1 -f 0xc3 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16343326
> 
> 
> I don't know about your headend, but mine is spewing several virtual channel tables (VCT's). 10, to be exact. Each has a unique VCT_ID, though. The one that seems relevant to me has VCT_ID=0.



You hit the nail on the head -- I am getting numerous Virtual channel tables, they each have a VCT_ID and they don't all map my channels the right way. As an example, some of the tables map SciFI to 68; others map it to 160. 68 is the correct answer for me.


There are a total of 10 unique VCT_ID's on my network. It looks like ID 3055 is a best match for me, as 3055 is the only table that maps the local access channel (virtual channel 15) to the sourceid that corresponds to my area (Cupertino). The other VCT_ID's map channel 15 to other areas like Palo Alto. By limiting myself to VCT_ID=3055, I no longer have any duplicate channels.


Thanks again for all the help -- this is great stuff.


Marc


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16343454
> 
> *Question*: What frequency do I need to tune it to and can your recommend a command for doing the tuning?



Since you already have a VCT for your headend, how about tuning to the frequency with the source_name=dta_cdl? Do you have one named that in your VCT? Otherwise, you'll just have to scan the frequencies looking for PID=0x1ffc. As for a command, azap (in the dvb-utils package) is the standard one for dvb tuning. I wasn't all that happy with it though so I wrote my own.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16343454
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that I had to tune to a specific frequency prior to running the scan. *Question*: What frequency do I need to tune it to and can your recommend a command for doing the tuning? I'm currently running the following commands, one at a time, and waiting until the spew out data at the top of the minute:
> 
> 
> dvbsnoop -adapter 1 -f 0xc4 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc
> 
> 
> dvbsnoop -adapter 1 -f 0xc3 -m 0xff -pd 3 -nph 0x1ffc
> 
> 
> 
> You hit the nail on the head -- I am getting numerous Virtual channel tables, they each have a VCT_ID and they don't all map my channels the right way. As an example, some of the tables map SciFI to 68; others map it to 160. 68 is the correct answer for me.
> 
> 
> There are a total of 10 unique VCT_ID's on my network. It looks like ID 3055 is a best match for me, as 3055 is the only table that maps the local access channel (virtual channel 15) to the sourceid that corresponds to my area (Cupertino). The other VCT_ID's map channel 15 to other areas like Palo Alto. By limiting myself to VCT_ID=3055, I no longer have any duplicate channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help -- this is great stuff.
> 
> 
> Marc



If you look in the guide, the SD SCIFI is on both 68 and 160. I think the reason for this is not all system had scifi on analog due to capacity issues, but every system had it on digital on 160.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJ93rx7* /forum/post/16341883
> 
> 
> This is my second post. Is any one else experiercing the same problem or is it my cable box, television? I had comcast out and they thought it was a KION problem. Last night it was really acting up on Two and Half Men.



I'm still seeing it - showed up on Survivor and Criminal Minds. I've heard nothing back from the wizards in the head end yet.


----------



## marc.aronson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MikeSM* 
Really? Wow, you should post this! A lot of folks will be interested in it. SageTV and VMC users could use it too.
MikeSM, I just realized I lost track of your request. I've attached a preliminary version to this page as a ".txt" file. Its actually a bash script for use on Linux. You need to edit the top of the script and set 4 variables -- its documented in the script. The output file will look like this:
Code:


Code:


srcid   VCT_ID  freqid  service channum name
4212    0       114     1       2       KTVU
5063    0       84      1       3       KNTV
4213    0       114     2       4       KRON
4214    0       114     3       5       KPIX
4215    0       84      2       6       KICU
4216    0       114     4       7       KGO
4217    0       114     8       8       KTSF
4218    0       114     5       9       KQED
4219    0       84      4       10      KTEH
4220    0       114     10      12      KBCW
4221    0       114     7       13      KOFY
4222    0       114     6       14      KDTV
4162    0       97      5       15      Public Access 1

The primary sort key is the VCT_ID, second sort key is the virtual channel # (channum). I see 10 different VCT (Virtual Channel Tables) in my area and it appears that VCT ID 3055 is the one that maps to my channel lineup. As soon as I sort through a few other problems I will be adding code to automatically load the data into the mythtv channel table...


Marc

 

mythsnoop.txt 1.80859375k . file


----------



## marc.aronson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dlou99* 
Since you already have a VCT for your headend, how about tuning to the frequency with the source_name=dta_cdl? Do you have one named that in your VCT? Otherwise, you'll just have to scan the frequencies looking for PID=0x1ffc. As for a command, azap (in the dvb-utils package) is the standard one for dvb tuning. I wasn't all that happy with it though so I wrote my own.
I've got azap and I've tried some experiments, but I'm not making any progress and I think I'm getting confused. As a reminder, all works well on the kworld PCI card; the scans don't work with the airstar and the Pinnacle PCI cards. Let me ask a few questions:


1. It sounds like you are saying that the tuner must be tuned to a specific "channel" before running dvbsnoop. Is this correct? If so, why does it seem that my kworld tuner is able to find the VCT and NTT data without being pre-tuned to a specific channel?


2. I ran "dvbsnoop -s pidscan" against all 3 of my tuners. The output from the kworld pidscan includes a line that reads like this: "PID found: 8188 (0x1ffc) [SECTION: SCTE-65 Network Information Table(NIT)]". The output from the airstar pidscan does not contain this line. I also tried this with the Pinnacle card -- the pidscan did not return anything at all. I've attached the output from the kworld pidscan and the airstar pidscan, in case that helps.


I really appreciate your help on this -- I'm trying to get to a fully automated process that I can also make available to others.


Marc

 

pidscan.kworld.txt 3.3955078125k . file

 

pidscan.airstar.txt 3.2802734375k . file


----------



## walk

Well... if you guys get tired of hacking the matrix, DirecTV is offering $100 referral fee... Let me know!







It's great, all channels have regular numbering, 2 is 2, 11 is 11... without learning to program in Unix...


----------



## marc.aronson

dlou99, well I finally figured out how to use azap to tune the airstar tuner to the frequency reported for channel "dta_cdl". Its on frequency 93000000. I set up a channels.conf file with the single line "aaa:93000000:QAM_256:3968:3969:61", tuned to channel "aaa" and I am able to get the vct & ntt data! Unfortunately, it doesn't help for the Pinnacle card. Any thoughts on this? Also, is there anything I can do to automatically determine what frequency needs to be set to get the vct & ntt data? I'd like to fully automate the process so that others don't need to struggle.


MikeSM, I think I may have failed to address some of your earlier questions. Most of the issues I was having was because I didn't realize that the VCT stream actually carries multiple virtual channel table maps. Now that I've properly sorted that out I don't see the problems I was describing earlier. ie, the problem was that I was treating it as 1 giant VCT instead of 10, independent VCTs.


walk, I've been using mythtv for 4 years. It has generally enabled me to have capabilities 1-3 years ahead of the mainstream consumer market place. Having said this, the main reason I spend time on the system is because its a hobby and I enjoy it.


Marc



On another question -- I can confirm that Comcast does sometimes transmit the same station more than once in digital format. I do not know why this is done, and perhaps when the dust settles this won't happen anymore. I see this when I use my mythtv system to scan for clear QAM channels.


Marc


----------



## PerkyNot

I noticed a message light on my Comcast DCT700 which says As off 4/27 will be Dropping KGO PLUS 194 and launch Living Well on HD channel 715 . I looked at the Guide and noticed that the Speed channel 731 is on the Guide now. Can I assume that those of us who didn't get the HD channels last fall start will start getting them? My HD box is a TiVo HD and I am not getting the channel. Anyone with a Comcast box in the Redwood Shores, San Carlos, Belmont area getting the HD Speed Channel now?



John


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16347143
> 
> 
> its a hobby and I enjoy it.



Oh I know, and more power to you, but it's a bit much to ask of Joe and Jill Sixpack who are asking "where the hell did all my channels go?".


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/16347430
> 
> 
> I noticed a message light on my Comcast DCT700 which says As off 4/27 will be Dropping KGO PLUS 194 and launch Living Well on HD channel 715 . I looked at the Guide and noticed that the Speed channel 731 is on the Guide now. Can I assume that those of us who didn't get the HD channels last fall start will start getting them? My HD box is a TiVo HD and I am not getting the channel. Anyone with a Comcast box in the Redwood Shores, San Carlos, Belmont area getting the HD Speed Channel now?
> 
> 
> 
> John



I was just going to ask about the Live Well HD channel. Apparently KGO thinks their HD looks so good they went ahead and launched another HD channel, sharing the existing bandwidth with the "main" HD channel and the weather radar channel, nice.









http://livewellhd.com/story?id=6777600


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/16347430
> 
> 
> I noticed a message light on my Comcast DCT700 which says As off 4/27 will be Dropping KGO PLUS 194 and launch Living Well on HD channel 715 . I looked at the Guide and noticed that the Speed channel 731 is on the Guide now. Can I assume that those of us who didn't get the HD channels last fall start will start getting them? My HD box is a TiVo HD and I am not getting the channel. Anyone with a Comcast box in the Redwood Shores, San Carlos, Belmont area getting the HD Speed Channel now?
> 
> 
> 
> John



I'm in the san Mateo county system, and I get the SPEEDHD channel.


----------



## dlou99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* 
dlou99, well I finally figured out how to use azap to tune the airstar tuner to the frequency reported for channel "dta_cdl". Its on frequency 93000000. I set up a channels.conf file with the single line "aaa:93000000:QAM_256:3968:3969:61", tuned to channel "aaa" and I am able to get the vct & ntt data! Unfortunately, it doesn't help for the Pinnacle card. Any thoughts on this? Also, is there anything I can do to automatically determine what frequency needs to be set to get the vct & ntt data? I'd like to fully automate the process so that others don't need to struggle.
Using the lowest common denominator toolset (dvb-utils in Ubuntu, dvb-apps generally everywhere else), the way you'd do it is
Code:


Code:


scandvb -A2 -U /usr/share/dvb-apps/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 > channels.conf

(or if using Ubuntu)
Code:


Code:


scan ... /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/atsc/...

That generates a list of frequencies with digital data on them. Then you'd use azap to tune one by one the frequencies in channels.conf and 'dvbsnoop -timeout 6000 -pd 1 -n 1 0x1ffc' to see if the PID containing the tables is on a given frequency.


But I'll be the first to admit that it's pretty cumbersome doing it that way. However, just tuning to a frequency is really trivial if you know ioctl's. As a matter of fact, I'll do it right now.


tippity tappity tippity tappity...


Here you go. I'd have done it in perl, except I'm not exactly sure how the ioctl structs look in that language. Just do
Code:


Code:


a.out /dev/dvb/

to tune to an RF channel of a given frequency. It'll report "locked" or "no lock" depending if it's a digital channel. If it's locked, just run 'dvbsnoop -timeout 6000 -pd 1 -n 1 0x1ffc' to check for the tables.


Even easier would be to code this stuff straight into Myth, but it's been ages since I've done development on it. They were pretty cool about accepting my code, but I have a feeling this stuff would probably be rejected since Comcast isn't complying with the standard. Heck, I'd probably reject it if I were the maintainer










Also, I took a look at your mythsnoop script. If you are looking for just one VCT_ID, you can filter for it. The filter parameters you want to use is "-f 0xc4.00.00.XX.YY -m 0xff.00.0f.ff.ff" where XX and YY are the upper and lower bytes of the VCT_ID in hex. That'll give you just the VCM. If you want both the VCM and the DCM, change the mask to 0xff.00.00.ff.ff

 

tunedvb.txt 1.068359375k . file


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16347472
> 
> 
> I was just going to ask about the Live Well HD channel. Apparently KGO thinks their HD looks so good they went ahead and launched another HD channel, sharing the existing bandwidth with the "main" HD channel and the weather radar channel, nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://livewellhd.com/story?id=6777600



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16348573
> 
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!



Sorry Nikeykid, it looks like it is true. I just direct connected my Vizio ( bypassing the box ) and it's there in all it's HD glory







.

It's on 7-2 ( same as OTA ) in my loop.


Don't know why it's not showing on the cable box, since it's already being sent out in the loop but I'd suspect that it will be soon.


I know Comcast has no choice but to show this channel but IMHO a true waste of bandwidth.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

Theres also been a lot of chat over on the programming section about FOX using edge enhancement which I first noticed when I had guests here two weeks ago and was showing them Fringe. However the complaints may be reaching FOX execs and the EE may be going away. Some think the EE is there to make HD signals downrezed to an analog set look better. Just what we need.


----------



## walk

Or, maybe to make 720p look like "true" HD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16350559
> 
> 
> Theres also been a lot of chat over on the programming section about FOX using edge enhancement which I first noticed when I had guests here two weeks ago and was showing them Fringe. However the complaints may be reaching FOX execs and the EE may be going away. Some think the EE is there to make HD signals downrezed to an analog set look better. Just what we need.



Yes, been following that and it looks like it will be fixed. The KGO "problem" will likely stay a problem. Haven't watched any ABC yet, but some were saying the NBA games yesterday on ABC were not looking so good.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16350378
> 
> 
> Sorry Nikeykid, it looks like it is true. I just direct connected my Vizio ( bypassing the box ) and it's there in all it's HD glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's on 7-2 ( same as OTA ) in my loop.
> 
> 
> Don't know why it's not showing on the cable box, since it's already being sent out in the loop but I'd suspect that it will be soon.
> 
> 
> I know Comcast has no choice but to show this channel but IMHO a true waste of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



If you're an HD fan, it truly is a waste of bandwidth given that it's 6 half hour shows looped 5 times a day with the rest of the time filled with paid programming. The real kick in the gut is that all this content will also be available via the web and to mobile devices.


If you're a Disney shareholder of course, it's a great idea, a way to squeeze some more ad dollars out of the same 24 hr period.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16350816
> 
> 
> If you're an HD fan, it truly is a waste of bandwidth given that it's 6 half hour shows looped 5 times a day with the rest of the time filled with paid programming. The real kick in the gut is that all this content will also be available via the web and to mobile devices.
> 
> 
> If you're a Disney shareholder of course, it's a great idea, a way to squeeze some more ad dollars out of the same 24 hr period.



A little update on this channel. It actually is being shown with the Comcast box, it's channel 194, and it is in HD, it's not in the 700's channels that the rest of the HD channels are. I would assume that eventually it will be moved to a 700 channel.


While I probably won't watch this channel, I don't fault Comcast for it, it's ABC that is requiring that it be carried so I'll be sending a nice email to them to let them know how much I like their new HD channel and what a waste of bandwidth it is










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16351001
> 
> 
> A little update on this channel. It actually is being shown with the Comcast box, it's channel 194, and it is in HD, it's not in the 700's channels that the rest of the HD channels are. I would assume that eventually it will be moved to a 700 channel.
> 
> 
> While I probably won't watch this channel, I don't fault Comcast for it, it's ABC that is requiring that it be carried so I'll be sending a nice email to them to let them know how much I like their new HD channel and what a waste of bandwidth it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Nobody's faulting Comcast, this is all on Disney/ABC.


They must have switched over last night as yesterday 194 was still 480i. Doesn't look very good either, jerky and artifacted.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16351058
> 
> 
> Nobody's faulting Comcast, this is all on Disney/ABC.
> 
> 
> They must have switched over last night as yesterday 194 was still 480i. Doesn't look very good either, jerky and artifacted.



Jim, I realize that, I was just trying to get people to email ABC and ***** at them, It probably won't do any good but it is really cathartic










The programing reminds me of the programing on my dentist's tv in the waiting room, really corny medical facts but no plot line except for the pain that I'm about to experience

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16348565
> 
> 
> Using the lowest common denominator toolset (dvb-utils in Ubuntu, dvb-apps generally everywhere else), the way you'd do it is
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> scandvb -A2 -U /usr/share/dvb-apps/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 > channels.conf
> 
> (or if using Ubuntu)
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> scan ... /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/atsc/...
> 
> That generates a list of frequencies with digital data on them. Then you'd use azap to tune one by one the frequencies in channels.conf and 'dvbsnoop -timeout 6000 -pd 1 -n 1 0x1ffc' to see if the PID containing the tables is on a given frequency.



I'm using Ubuntu and tried:
Code:


Code:


scan -A2 -U /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 > channels.conf

I got:

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:2273: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy


Do I need to stop the MythTV backend to run this?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16350816
> 
> 
> If you're an HD fan, it truly is a waste of bandwidth given that it's 6 half hour shows looped 5 times a day with the rest of the time filled with paid programming. The real kick in the gut is that all this content will also be available via the web and to mobile devices.
> 
> 
> If you're a Disney shareholder of course, it's a great idea, a way to squeeze some more ad dollars out of the same 24 hr period.



According to contacts in the entertainment industry network budgets have been slashed 40-50% for shows due to the economy. I suspect that more networks will start repeating shows which isn't a bad idea especially for those without DVRs. The cable networks arleady do that.


This channel is not yet showing in my area on 715 but is on the lower channel (190 I think) but in HD instead of SD. Yesterday it was still SD but today tuning in with HDHR it is HD. They were showing infomercials when I checked and yes there was noticable microblocking.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Is Comcast offering an HD feed of tonight's Giants-Dodgers game? Or is it low def only? I'll sure be glad when hockey season is over . . . maybe the Sharks will oblige tonight.


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16354370
> 
> 
> Is Comcast offering an HD feed of tonight's Giants-Dodgers game? Or is it low def only? I'll sure be glad when hockey season is over . . . maybe the Sharks will oblige tonight.



I'm looking for the QAM channel for the Giants game myself... it appears it should be on 40/110.6 (CSN) but it was bumped to CSNP Comcast SportsNet Plus (410/QAM?)... but according to:
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/lineupui/US:94105 


It is not available. Anyone know the QAM channel for the game if available? thanks.


----------



## clau

TNT-HD frequency?


I have a weird problem. We have two TV's equipped with CableCards. On one, it picks up TNT-HD (737) fine. On the other, 737 shows "channel not available". Called Comcast, talked to the technician, addressed the card a few times, still no 737 on that CableCard. I'll exchange this card for a new one, I suppose. Does anyone know what is the actual frequency of TNT-HD in Sunnyvale? Just wondering if it at a very high frequency.


----------



## stormking

I hear Comcast reads this forum, so Comcast, I have a question for you.


It appears that after analyzing the .WTV MPEG files recorded by 7MC, certain meta data pertaining to Interlacing is missing on some less popular channels (SciFi for instance). My theory is that this is related to a "flickering" issue exhibited on 7MC x64 (Windows 7 Media Center 64bit) on these channels. Its like a blinking, flashing or flickering - multiple flashes a second at times. I guessed this was some type of Interlacing issue so I used MediaInfo to analyze the MPEG streams and this is what I found.


Daily Show (QAM) - no problems, no flickering:


General

Complete name : C:\\Users\\Public\\Recorded TV\\The Daily Show With Jon Stewart_COMEDYP_2009_04_21_23_02_00.wtv

Format : MPEG Video

Format version : Version 2

File size : 522 MiB


Video

Format : MPEG Video

Format version : Version 2

Format profile : [email protected]

Format settings, Matrix : Default

Bit rate mode : Variable

Bit rate : 15.0 Mbps

Width : 528 pixels

Height : 480 pixels

Display aspect ratio : 4/3

Frame rate : 29.970 fps

Colorimetry : 4:2:0

Scan type : Interlaced

Scan order : Bottom Field First

Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.975


SciFi (QAM) - Lost - lots of flickering and flashing in 7MC x64.


General

Complete name : C:\\Users\\Public\\Recorded TV\\Lost_SCIFIP_2009_04_24_16_00_00.wtv

Format : MPEG Video

Format version : Version 2

File size : 1.35 GiB


Video

Format : MPEG Video

Format version : Version 2

Format profile : [email protected]

Format settings, Matrix : Default

Bit rate mode : Variable

Bit rate : 15.0 Mbps

Width : 528 pixels

Height : 480 pixels

Display aspect ratio : 4/3

Frame rate : 29.970 fps

Colorimetry : 4:2:0

Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.975



Notice the missing Scan Type and Scan Order? My theory is Comcast is sending an MPEG stream that Windows does not know how to correctly deinterlace and thus exhibits flickering upon playback. So why on presumably less popular channels is the MPEG stream varing? The resolutions are the same, where is the Interlacing meta-data?


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16351667
> 
> 
> I'm using Ubuntu and tried:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> scan -A2 -U /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 > channels.conf
> 
> I got:
> 
> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
> 
> main:2273: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
> 
> 
> Do I need to stop the MythTV backend to run this?



Yes, the mythbackend opens the tuner when it starts. There is a setting in the myth setup program where you can select "open on demand" for the video card.


Marc


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16354903
> 
> 
> I hear Comcast reads this forum, so Comcast, I have a question for you.
> 
> 
> It appears that after analyzing the .WTV MPEG files recorded by 7MC, certain meta data pertaining to Interlacing is missing on some less popular channels (SciFi for instance). My theory is that this is related to a "flickering" issue exhibited on 7MC x64 (Windows 7 Media Center 64bit) on these channels. Its like a blinking, flashing or flickering - multiple flashes a second at times. I guessed this was some type of Interlacing issue so I used MediaInfo to analyze the MPEG streams and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> Daily Show (QAM) - no problems, no flickering:
> 
> 
> General
> 
> Complete name : C:\\Users\\Public\\Recorded TV\\The Daily Show With Jon Stewart_COMEDYP_2009_04_21_23_02_00.wtv
> 
> Format : MPEG Video
> 
> Format version : Version 2
> 
> File size : 522 MiB
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> Format : MPEG Video
> 
> Format version : Version 2
> 
> Format profile : [email protected]
> 
> Format settings, Matrix : Default
> 
> Bit rate mode : Variable
> 
> Bit rate : 15.0 Mbps
> 
> Width : 528 pixels
> 
> Height : 480 pixels
> 
> Display aspect ratio : 4/3
> 
> Frame rate : 29.970 fps
> 
> Colorimetry : 4:2:0
> 
> Scan type : Interlaced
> 
> Scan order : Bottom Field First
> 
> Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.975
> 
> 
> SciFi (QAM) - Lost - lots of flickering and flashing in 7MC x64.
> 
> 
> General
> 
> Complete name : C:\\Users\\Public\\Recorded TV\\Lost_SCIFIP_2009_04_24_16_00_00.wtv
> 
> Format : MPEG Video
> 
> Format version : Version 2
> 
> File size : 1.35 GiB
> 
> 
> Video
> 
> Format : MPEG Video
> 
> Format version : Version 2
> 
> Format profile : [email protected]
> 
> Format settings, Matrix : Default
> 
> Bit rate mode : Variable
> 
> Bit rate : 15.0 Mbps
> 
> Width : 528 pixels
> 
> Height : 480 pixels
> 
> Display aspect ratio : 4/3
> 
> Frame rate : 29.970 fps
> 
> Colorimetry : 4:2:0
> 
> Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 1.975
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the missing Scan Type and Scan Order? My theory is Comcast is sending an MPEG stream that Windows does not know how to correctly deinterlace and thus exhibits flickering upon playback. So why on presumably less popular channels is the MPEG stream varing? The resolutions are the same, where is the Interlacing meta-data?



It's going to be hard to answer that question unless we know a lot more about what (presumably QAM) tuner you are using.


I do have an issue on some of the SD channels with both the R5000 and the HDHR where the flags sent seem to indicate the program is progressive when it's really interlaced. This causes SageTv to not deinterlace the program properly. Perhaps you are running into the same problem?


The sage guys are looking to hack around the problem and force proper detection by disregarding the broken data for the program and scanning it instead. It's not really an issue for cable STB's since they aren't trying to decode DVD and BR and other kinds of video.


You should probably file a report with microsoft and see if they can also code a workaround on this. Even though the Comcast formatting is in the wrong, they don't support the use of clear QAM tuning, so you have a snowball's chance in hell of getting the them to fix it.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16355081
> 
> 
> The sage guys are looking to hack around the problem and force proper detection by disregarding the broken data for the program and scanning it instead. It's not really an issue for cable STB's since they aren't trying to decode DVD and BR and other kinds of video.



FYI -- the folks in mythtv addressed this issue. Their initial implementation of "automatic interlace detection" was a disaster because it depended on the bits being set properly, and as you've seen, the bits aren't always set properly. I don't know how they did it but the latest release doesn't appear to be dependent on the bits being set properly in the transmitted stream and it works quite well.


Marc


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16354774
> 
> 
> TNT-HD frequency?
> 
> 
> I have a weird problem. We have two TV's equipped with CableCards. On one, it picks up TNT-HD (737) fine. On the other, 737 shows "channel not available". Called Comcast, talked to the technician, addressed the card a few times, still no 737 on that CableCard. I'll exchange this card for a new one, I suppose. Does anyone know what is the actual frequency of TNT-HD in Sunnyvale? Just wondering if it at a very high frequency.



Check how tightly your coax is screwed in for the second TV. I had that happen on several channels, and the problem was that the coax was loose by a fraction of a turn at my splitter.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16355305
> 
> 
> Check how tightly your coax is screwed in for the second TV. I had that happen on several channels, and the problem was that the coax was loose by a fraction of a turn at my splitter.



I checked the connection already. That is the reason I asked for the frequency. If the TNT-HD frequency is either at the lowest or at the highest end of the spectrum, then it could be connectors or cables or amplifier issues. If that frequency is not at the ends, then it is something else, like a faulty cable card.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16355199
> 
> 
> FYI -- the folks in mythtv addressed this issue. Their initial implementation of "automatic interlace detection" was a disaster because it depended on the bits being set properly, and as you've seen, the bits aren't always set properly. I don't know how they did it but the latest release doesn't appear to be dependent on the bits being set properly in the transmitted stream and it works quite well.
> 
> 
> Marc



Sounds like Microsoft has a bunch of work to do to fix this. Looks like some 7RC trouble tickets are needed.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16354982
> 
> 
> Yes, the mythbackend opens the tuner when it starts. There is a setting in the myth setup program where you can select "open on demand" for the video card.
> 
> 
> Marc



Ok, this worked, thanks. I found that the frequency list was in a different directory though. Under Ubuntu, I had to run:
Code:


Code:


scan -A2 -U /usr/share/dvb/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 > channels.conf


----------



## DAP

I think I understand most of the output of scan, but there are a few I don't get.

An example line from the file:

[008-0003]:531000000:QAM_256:1984:1986:3


Colons separate fields

First field is a unique name for the channel (sometimes a human readable name extracted from the stream, but usually a machine generated name)

Second field is the frequency of the channel

Third field is the modulation scheem

Fourth field is one I don't understand

Fifth field is one I don't understand

Sixth field I think is the subchannel number.


Also, I have downloaded the tarball and the patch for dvbsnoop, but I am enough of a newby at linux, that I don't know what to do with them to extract the tarball, apply the patch and compile the program. A pointer to a howto would be appreciated.


Is it possible to move this discussion to its own thread? it seems only tangentially related to SF Bay area Comcast, and it may be of interest to people from other areas. It is also thoroughly interleaved with on-topic discussions, distracting to both those who want to follow this discussion, and those who want to talk about Comcast.


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16355081
> 
> 
> You should probably file a report with microsoft and see if they can also code a workaround on this. Even though the Comcast formatting is in the wrong, they don't support the use of clear QAM tuning, so you have a snowball's chance in hell of getting the them to fix it.



Its hard to blame Microsoft when the underlying source is foobarred. Its like saying fix your player to play bad streams. That's great if players can create a work around to still play the malformed interlaced streams, but if the MPEG data I'm looking at originates with Comcast, then they in fact do need to fix it.


And when I fork out upwards of $200/month to Comcast - yeah, I do expect them to fix it. I hear too much of protecting of Comcast - like we should feel lucky to be ripped off of $200/month for the service we get. For $200/month I want a proper Interlaced flag in the stream.


I am using the Hauppauge 2250 QAM tuner. And from the few posts here, it seems it is a Comcast problem not a tuner one if others see interlacing issues on other tuners and other HTPC software. It would be interesting if others could also use MediaInfo to analyze your streams (from Sage or Myth or 7MC) to confirm the missing Interlaced data.


Why would it be so unreasonable to have Comcast fix this? For all we know this early in the digital conversion, it could be on the list of things to fix. As far as I'm concerned, I'm a beta tester - both for Comcast and Microsoft. I'm running the latest OS W7 x64 7077 with the latest QAM service where analog is not even shutdown yet - so I do think it is reasonable for Comcast to fix this, especially when I look at my bill every month.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16359470
> 
> 
> Why would it be so unreasonable to have Comcast fix this?



It would be nice for Comcast to fix it, but Comcast is not responsible for compatibility issues related to your own hardware/software.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormking* /forum/post/16359470
> 
> 
> Its hard to blame Microsoft when the underlying source is foobarred. Its like saying fix your player to play bad streams. That's great if players can create a work around to still play the malformed interlaced streams, but if the MPEG data I'm looking at originates with Comcast, then they in fact do need to fix it.
> 
> 
> And when I fork out upwards of $200/month to Comcast - yeah, I do expect them to fix it. I hear too much of protecting of Comcast - like we should feel lucky to be ripped off of $200/month for the service we get. For $200/month I want a proper Interlaced flag in the stream.
> 
> 
> I am using the Hauppauge 2250 QAM tuner. And from the few posts here, it seems it is a Comcast problem not a tuner one if others see interlacing issues on other tuners and other HTPC software. It would be interesting if others could also use MediaInfo to analyze your streams (from Sage or Myth or 7MC) to confirm the missing Interlaced data.
> 
> 
> Why would it be so unreasonable to have Comcast fix this? For all we know this early in the digital conversion, it could be on the list of things to fix. As far as I'm concerned, I'm a beta tester - both for Comcast and Microsoft. I'm running the latest OS W7 x64 7077 with the latest QAM service where analog is not even shutdown yet - so I do think it is reasonable for Comcast to fix this, especially when I look at my bill every month.



Well, I am just trying to be practical. Yes, Comcast is doing the wrong thing. But if you wait for them to fix it I think you'll be waiting a long time. Anyone who wants to sell products in this space will therefore likely have to work around the problem.


But hey, call them up and complain... It's easier on everyone if they fix it, but they think of the cable video service as a closed system - they do the bare minimum required by law for interoperability with 3rd party hardware/software.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16359967
> 
> 
> Well, I am just trying to be practical. Yes, Comcast is doing the wrong thing. But if you wait for them to fix it I think you'll be waiting a long time. Anyone who wants to sell products in this space will therefore likely have to work around the problem.
> 
> 
> But hey, call them up and complain... It's easier on everyone if they fix it, but they think of the cable video service as a closed system - they do the bare minimum required by law for interoperability with 3rd party hardware/software.



I tend to agree with MikeSM's perspective. In an ideal world all content providers would set all flags correctly. Alas, we don't live in an ideal world and I do feel it's best if the folks that create the players account for this as best they can in their software designs. This was a hot topic when mythtv first introduced automated detection of interlace mode on playback. They were looking at the bits, so many streams recorded from digital tuners were playing back incorrectly. Comcast was not the only provider making this mistake -- there was someone in Germany having the same problem. The initial position of the person that developed the automated interlace detection method for the mythtv player was "get the service providers to fix their flags". Fortunately, a different line of thinking prevailed and the latest version of mythtv's player can sort out weather or not to deinterlace without depending on the flags being set properly.


I do hope that the service providers, including Comcast, get the flags set properly over time, but having software that is more "fault tolerant" is also important.


Marc


----------



## ScotMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/16290077
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike - it must be the crummy QAM tuner on my 2 year old 20" Visio that is just not picking up those channels. Up til now I had thought that that company made a good price/performance product, especially for a TV to be used in the Kitchen or Bedroom. What I don't understand is why it would pick up some digital(96 on the scan) but not the ones that have just been moved. Guess I am resigned to losing those channels for the time being.



Hey, did you figure this out? I have the exact same problem on my brand spanking new Vizio VP505XVT. Same problem, missing the digital versions of the moved 40-60 channels (like USA, TBS, MTV, ...). I will look for a new firmware version, but it appears this might be a vizio tuner problem.


I'll also try verifying that it is vizio by trying the cable QAM tuning to my dvico.


Scot


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16360323
> 
> 
> I do hope that the service providers, including Comcast, get the flags set properly over time, but having software that is more "fault tolerant" is also important.Marc



I think we can agree on this.


I spent a good amount of time investigating this and to up the google hits I posted here (for the Comcast aspect) and here for the 7MC issue:

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/3/3...howThread.aspx 


Hopefully with more info out there people will at least understand what is happening with flickering QAM channels.


----------



## ScotMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScotMac* /forum/post/16362342
> 
> 
> Hey, did you figure this out? I have the exact same problem on my brand spanking new Vizio VP505XVT. Same problem, missing the digital versions of the moved 40-60 channels (like USA, TBS, MTV, ...). I will look for a new firmware version, but it appears this might be a vizio tuner problem.
> 
> 
> I'll also try verifying that it is vizio by trying the cable QAM tuning on my dvico.
> 
> 
> Scot



Hmmmm...the dvico doesn't get a single channel. TPeterson, do you know if there is a problem w/ the dvico's QAM tuning? It appears that it is supposed to support both OTA and QAM, since the HDTV input section has an "air" vs. "cable" selection. Maybe a problem w/ my firmware, since i am using (alpha?) 99.3.85?


Still looking for the vizio firmware.


----------



## ScotMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScotMac* /forum/post/16362474
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...the dvico doesn't get a single channel. TPeterson, do you know if there is a problem w/ the dvico's QAM tuning? It appears that it is supposed to support both OTA and QAM, since the HDTV input section has an "air" vs. "cable" selection. Maybe a problem w/ my firmware, since i am using (alpha?) 99.3.85?
> 
> 
> Still looking for the vizio firmware.



Nevermind on the dvico...the 6500 only currently supports the 410 tuner, which doesn't support QAM. Based on the menu selections, my guess (hope) is that they will support the 411 soon.


So, i have no way to verify if the problem is the vizio tuner, since both of my other tuners are OTA *only*. Anyone else having problems w/ the vizio tuners???


----------



## ScotMac

Oh, btw, the digital stations that the vizio is missing for my tv are from 105.4 to 119.10. ie, i can't see anything between those two stations.


----------



## ScotMac

OK, just found a digi tuner i had laying around (samsung dtbh260f) that does QAM, and it picks up the missing channels perfectly. So, i have verified that it is a vizio problem. Guess i'll have to deal w/ vizio tech support tomorrow.


Scot


(tho, actually, the samsung is a much better tuner than the vizio one, so maybe i'll just stick w/ it...)


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16348565
> 
> 
> But I'll be the first to admit that it's pretty cumbersome doing it that way. However, just tuning to a frequency is really trivial if you know ioctl's. As a matter of fact, I'll do it right now.
> 
> 
> tippity tappity tippity tappity...



Wanted to let you know that I didn't miss your response and I appreciate your providing that program! I've revamped the script so that it automatically finds a frequency w/ the VCT data. The final step is to find a way to automate the process of selecting the correct VCT table.


Marc


----------



## tex94

The analog channels just disappeared in Marin, a few weeks later than expected. I noticed when I was at the gym this AM and everyone was frustrated that they couldn't tune their individual monitors to ESPN, VH1, CNN or other programs moved to digital only. This presents an interesting challenge as I don't think the DTVs with a remote control would work for the 60+ TVs needed at the club, most of them tied to specific equipment. Not sure what the solution will be other than just losing that programming though.


I wonder if Comcast will ever just leave the digital channels in their normal lineup sequence so they are easy to find. I'm guessing that most of the monitors in the club could handle ATSC (not sure about QAM) so wouldn't they be able to tune in a digital signal if Comcast left in a place that was easy to find?


----------



## BELLCH




> Quote:
> OK, just found a digi tuner i had laying around (samsung dtbh260f) that does QAM, and it picks up the missing channels perfectly. So, i have verified that it is a vizio problem. Guess i'll have to deal w/ vizio tech support tomorrow.




I spoke to Vizio about this and they claim that it is not their Qam Tuner causing the problem. However, I can pick up the digital versions of the missing programs with my CableCard and DTAs so I cannot see how it is not a problem with the Vizio Tuner.

I just had to accept that I cannot get these particular programs on that TV. If you do contact Vizio and get a solution I would appreciate it if you could let me know.

Thanks


----------



## X




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16363712
> 
> 
> The analog channels just disappeared in Marin, a few weeks later than expected.



Thankfully they haven't disappeared in southern Marin yet.


I think I'm going to switch to satellite if I have to use converter boxes anyway. That's the only advantage cable had up until the next week or so.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone else in Santa Rosa lose KBCW-712 yesterday? It seems to have coincided with the addition of 715-LiveWellHD. I haven't tried to hunt it down yet via the HDHR yet, but it's still missing today.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16363712
> 
> 
> The analog channels just disappeared in Marin, a few weeks later than expected. I noticed when I was at the gym this AM and everyone was frustrated that they couldn't tune their individual monitors to ESPN, VH1, CNN or other programs moved to digital only. This presents an interesting challenge as I don't think the DTVs with a remote control would work for the 60+ TVs needed at the club, most of them tied to specific equipment. Not sure what the solution will be other than just losing that programming though.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will ever just leave the digital channels in their normal lineup sequence so they are easy to find. I'm guessing that most of the monitors in the club could handle ATSC (not sure about QAM) so wouldn't they be able to tune in a digital signal if Comcast left in a place that was easy to find?



Anyone seen a list from the old analog to new digital channel line up? Comcast doesn't seem to be providing info. e.g., MSNBC formerly 60 analog is now 90.5 digital. A pain going around to the different sets (I use their built-in ASTC/QAM tuners, not Comcast boxes - which still show MSNBC 60 as 60) and re-running the digital channel update, then changing Favorites, relabeling, etc.


Not very customer-friendly.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16368458
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Santa Rosa lose KBCW-712 yesterday? It seems to have coincided with the addition of 715-LiveWellHD. I haven't tried to hunt it down yet via the HDHR yet, but it's still missing today.



Not sure about yesterday, but I still have 712.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16374250
> 
> 
> Not sure about yesterday, but I still have 712.



Thanks, still missing here.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/16373799
> 
> 
> Anyone seen a list from the old analog to new digital channel line up? Comcast doesn't seem to be providing info. e.g., MSNBC formerly 60 analog is now 90.5 digital.



The problem is they are different for every neighborhood basically. So unless Comcast plans to standardize them, they won't be publishing a list.


----------



## mds54

NFL Network Update:

It looks like NFL Network WILL continue to be carried on Comcast past tonight's previous deadline....


Quoted from another thread:
_“Comcast and the NFL are engaged in productive discussions toward a new agreement for NFL Network carriage on Comcast. NFL Network will continue to be carried on Comcast systems past tonight’s scheduled expiration of the current contract while both sides continue these productive discussions. We are both working to find a solution that works for NFL fans and Comcast’s customers.”_


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16374612
> 
> 
> The problem is they are different for every neighborhood basically. So unless Comcast plans to standardize them, they won't be publishing a list.



Thanks.


It's not even that the switch took place, as obviously some of these were going digital anyway, even if these are cable, not OTA, (and MSNBC is going HD this summer) - it's the lack of info that it was happening today. Nothing in any of the mailings that I've seen, plus I do have a simple Comcast box I use hooked up to a monitor. That box has a messaging service, but nothing about today's changes.


Not a huge deal. Cable companies shift around their channel positions all the time. Trouble is now, if you're using just the TV, and considering they're so sophisticated with how they store Favorites, ability to label, and so on, it takes awhile to kill off the old entries and plug in the new ones.


The pictures do look better though on both LCDs and Plasma.


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that are still having a problem with what Comcast is doing with it's shift to all digital and the use of the DTA's, here's a link to an official website that is run by a employee of Comcast. It's actually a blog but you can ask questions and he does answer those questions that he can...... http://www.comcastvoices.com/ 


Remember, this is a Comcast site and is slanted towards the views of Comcast but from what I've read on the site it is done fairly and it doesn't slam other providers or their products and is a good source for what Comcast is doing and why it is doing it. Read the about section to learn why Comcast started this blog and it's purpose.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom V

Here's another link to a Comcast FAQ about the digital channels.

http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow/FA...ap=all_faq_map 


Apparently a DTA, STB or CableCard will be required for TiVo. If you don't subscribe to premium services and your TV has a digital tuner you'll get everything, but the channels will be the oddball digital (90.5) instead of appearing as channel 60. Using the DTA also means another remote, unless your current one can be programmed to switch the DTA channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wonder if Comcast realizes there is a recession going on? Or do they think their customers have money trees in their back yard? They're spending $1 Billion on this and what happens if customers keep cutting back on their service? Will they be in front of Congress asking for a bailout? The nationalization of Comcast... hmm.


----------



## dlou99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* 
Wanted to let you know that I didn't miss your response and I appreciate your providing that program! I've revamped the script so that it automatically finds a frequency w/ the VCT data. The final step is to find a way to automate the process of selecting the correct VCT table.
Another forum member PM'ed me that he/she was having problems getting things going as well, so I thought it might be useful to hack up a program to make things easier (attached). Just do
Code:


Code:


scte65scan /usr/share/dvb-apps/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256

and it'll sweep the RF channels and dump the first set of tables it sees. Look through the tables, find your VCT_ID and do
Code:


Code:


scte65scan -m yourModulation -t yourFreq -V yourVCT_ID > file

to get it again in the future in case the tables change.

 

scte65scan.zip 8.677734375k . file


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/16373799
> 
> 
> Anyone seen a list from the old analog to new digital channel line up? Comcast doesn't seem to be providing info. e.g., MSNBC formerly 60 analog is now 90.5 digital.



Actually, Comcast *is* providing the info. You just have to know how to get it. Get yourself a Linux box with a clearQAM capable digital tuner and run the program I just posted in the previous message.


If you need a Windows version, let me know as I don't think it'll be too hard to port the code. If you actually need that Windows version working and debugged, buy me a clearQAM card to go into my Windows box.







The one in my Linux box sees pretty heavy use lately.


----------



## Tom V











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16387697
> 
> 
> Actually, Comcast *is* providing the info. You just have to know how to get it. Get yourself a Linux box with a clearQAM capable digital tuner and run the program I just posted in the previous message.
> 
> 
> If you need a Windows version, let me know as I don't think it'll be too hard to port the code. If you actually need that Windows version working and debugged, buy me a clearQAM card to go into my Windows box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in my Linux box sees pretty heavy use lately.



Well, that's certainly convenient !


----------



## thatdude90210

Installed a couple of Comcast DTA for my mom. No issues with either one except for the remote with one TV.


She has one TV that's a Panasonic tv/vcr combo (model pv-m2038). Just couldn't get the DTA remote to work with the on/off and volume of that TV. I've tried all the Panasonic code, even the Quazar code (I remember seeing a Quazar tv that was Panny oem). None of the codes work. Spend about 10 minutes doing the "search" method. Also no go.


I did some googling and found that likely that TV uses VCR codes. Problem is, the manual only has TV codes. And Panny VCR codes that I found on the internet all starts with a number "2" (instead of "1" like all the TV 5 digit codes). With this DTV remote, pressing a 2 (or 3) to start a 5 digit code just exits the setup.


So she's stuck either with using 2 remotes, or I buy her a new universal remote and teach her to use that. The latter is a bad option, because she has enough problem with simple remotes. Or I buy her a new TV, which means I have to buy a VCR too, because she still uses tapes.


----------



## DAP

I finally am getting somewhere!

Under Ubuntu I ran:

./scte65scan /usr/share/dvb/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 >output.txt


I had to redirect the output to a file since the terminal buffer was too small.

The results are here:

Code:


Code:


VCT_ID 3010 (0x0bc2) at 549000000hz, version 4
  VC CARRIER PROGRAM MODNUM
===========================
   2      89       1      4 
   3      92       1      4 
   4      89       2      4 
   5      89       3      4 
   6      92       2      4 
   7      89       4      4 
   8      89       8      4 
   9      89       5      4 
  10      92       4      4 
  12      89      10      4 
  13      89       7      4 
  14      89       6      4 
  15     100       4      4 
  16      92       5      4 
  17      90       4      4 
  18      92       3      4 
  19      89       9      4 
  20      90       5      4 
  21      90       3      4 
  22      85       1      4 
  24     100      12      4 
  25      90       6      4 
  27     100      10      4 
  29     111       3      4 
  31      85       9      4 
  32      90       2      4 
  33      87       4      4 
  34      85      10      4 
  35     121       4      4 
  36     121      10      4 
  37      92       7      4 
  38      92       8      4 
  39      92       9      4 
  40      92       6      4 
  41      92      11      4 
  42     121       7      4 
  43     111      10      4 
  44     111       6      4 
  45     111       8      4 
  46     121      11      4 
  47     121       9      4 
  48      94      10      4 
  49     121      12      4 
  50     111       4      4 
  51      85       3      4 
  52     121       1      4 
  53     111      11      4 
  54     111       7      4 
  55     121       6      4 
  56      85       7      4 
  57      85      12      4 
  58     122      12      4 
  59     121       2      4 
  60     121       5      4 
  61     100       3      4 
  62      94       9      4 
  63     111       5      4 
  64     111       9      4 
  65     120       4      4 
  67      94      11      4 
  68      94      15      4 
  70     111       1      4 
  71      85       4      4 
  72      94      14      4 
  73     120      13      4 
  74     111       2      4 
 986      96      36      2 
 987      96      37      2 
 988      96      38      2 
 989      96      39      2 
1101      96      61      2 
  76     121       3      4 
  81     122      10      4 
  82      85       8      4 
  89      92      10      4 
  99      66       4      4 
 103     120      14      4 
 104     100       8      4 
 108     107      13      4 
 109      85       2      4 
 110      87       8      4 
 111     100       1      4 
 116     123      40      4 
 119     107       1      4 
 128     113       5      4 
 136     113      13      4 
 164      98       3      4 
 165     111       2      4 
 168      98      13      4 
 169     123      40      4 
 185     120       3      4 
 186      79       2      4 
 189      80       3      4 
 190      90       8      4 
 191      90       9      4 
 192      90      10      4 
 195      80       8      4 
 196      96       6      2 
 197     119       3      4 
 199      96       1      2 
 229     123      13      4 
 230     113       8      4 
 275     122       2      4 
 276     122       3      4 
 400      92      10      4 
 410     123      40      4 
 504     122       4      4 
 620      96       6      2 
 621      90       9      4 
 622      78       3      4 
 715      80       7      4 
 960      96      10      2 
 961      96      11      2 
 962      96      12      2 
 963      96      13      2 
 964      96      14      2 
 965      96      15      2 
 966      96      16      2 
 967      96      17      2 
 968      96      18      2 
 969      96      19      2 
 970      96      20      2 
 971      96      21      2 
 972      96      22      2 
 973      96      23      2 
 974      96      24      2 
 975      96      25      2 
 976      96      26      2 
 977      96      27      2 
 978      96      28      2 
 979      96      29      2 
 980      96      30      2 
 981      96      31      2 
 982      96      32      2 
 983      96      33      2 
 984      96      34      2 
 985      96      35      2 
VCT_ID 3001 (0x0bb9) at 549000000hz, version 4
  VC CARRIER PROGRAM MODNUM
===========================
   2      89       1      4 
   3      92       1      4 
   4      89       2      4 
   5      89       3      4 
   6      92       2      4 
   7      89       4      4 
   8      89       8      4 
   9      89       5      4 
  10      92       4      4 
  11     100       1      4 
  12      89      10      4 
  13      89       7      4 
  14      89       6      4 
  15     100       5      4 
  16      92       5      4 
  17      90       4      4 
  18      92       3      4 
  19      89       9      4 
  20      90       5      4 
  21      90       3      4 
  22      85       1      4 
  24     100      12      4 
  25      90       6      4 
  26     100       6      4 
  27     100      10      4 
  28     100      11      4 
  29     111       3      4 
  31      85       9      4 
  32      90       2      4 
  33      87       4      4 
  34      85      10      4 
  35     121       4      4 
  36     121      10      4 
  37      92       7      4 
  38      92       8      4 
  39      92       9      4 
  40      92       6      4 
  41      92      11      4 
  42     121       7      4 
  43     111      10      4 
  44     111       6      4 
  45     111       8      4 
  46     121      11      4 
  47     121       9      4 
  48      94      10      4 
  49     121      12      4 
  50     111       4      4 
  51      85       3      4 
  52     121       1      4 
  53     111      11      4 
  54     111       7      4 
  55     121       6      4 
  56      85       7      4 
  57      85      12      4 
  58     122      12      4 
  59     121       2      4 
  60     121       5      4 
  61     100       3      4 
  62      94       9      4 
  63     111       5      4 
  64     111       9      4 
  65     120       4      4 
  66     120       3      4 
  67      94      11      4 
  68      94      15      4 
  70     111       1      4 
  71      85       4      4 
  72      94      14      4 
  73     120      13      4 
  74     100       9      4 
  75     121       3      4 
  76      98       3      4 
  77      98      13      4 
  81     122      10      4 
  82      85       8      4 
  89      92      10      4 
  99      66       4      4 
 103     120      14      4 
 104     100       8      4 
 108     107      13      4 
 109      85       2      4 
 110      87       8      4 
 111     100       1      4 
 116     123      40      4 
 119     107       1      4 
 128     113       5      4 
 136     113      13      4 
 164      98       3      4 
 165     111       2      4 
 168      98      13      4 
 169     123      40      4 
 185     120       3      4 
 186      79       2      4 
 189      80       3      4 
 190      90       8      4 
 191      90       9      4 
 192      90      10      4 
 195      80       8      4 
 196      96       6      2 
 197     119       3      4 
 199      96       1      2 
 229     123      13      4 
 230     113       8      4 
 275     122       2      4 
 276     122       3      4 
 400      92      10      4 
 410     123      40      4 
 475     121       3      4 
 504     122       4      4 
 620      96       6      2 
 621      90       9      4 
 622      78       3      4 
 715      80       7      4 
 960      96      10      2 
 961      96      11      2 
 962      96      12      2 
 963      96      13      2 
 964      96      14      2 
 965      96      15      2 
 966      96      16      2 
 967      96      17      2 
 968      96      18      2 
 969      96      19      2 
 970      96      20      2 
 971      96      21      2 
 972      96      22      2 
 973      96      23      2 
 974      96      24      2 
 975      96      25      2 
 976      96      26      2 
 977      96      27      2 
 978      96      28      2 
 979      96      29      2 
 980      96      30      2 
 981      96      31      2 
 982      96      32      2 
 983      96      33      2 
 984      96      34      2 
 985      96      35      2 
 986      96      36      2 
 987      96      37      2 
 988      96      38      2 
 989      96      39      2 
1101      96      61      2 
VCT_ID 3066 (0x0bfa) at 549000000hz, version 4
  VC CARRIER PROGRAM MODNUM
===========================
   2      89       1      4 
   3      92       1      4 
   4      89       2      4 
   5      89       3      4 
   6      92       2      4 
   7      89       4      4 
   8      89       8      4 
   9      89       5      4 
  10      92       4      4 
  11     100       1      4 
  12      89      10      4 
  13      89       7      4 
  14      89       6      4 
  15     100       5      4 
  16      92       5      4 
  17      90       4      4 
  18      92       3      4 
  19      89       9      4 
  20      90       5      4 
  21      90       3      4 
  22      85       1      4 
  24     100      12      4 
  25      90       6      4 
  26     100       7      4 
  27     100      10      4 
  28     100      11      4 
  29     111       3      4 
  31      85       9      4 
  32      90       2      4 
  33      87       4      4 
  34      85      10      4 
  35     121       4      4 
  36     121      10      4 
  37      92       7      4 
  38      92       8      4 
  39      92       9      4 
  40      92       6      4 
  41      92      11      4 
  42     121       7      4 
  43     111      10      4 
  44     111       6      4 
  45     111       8      4 
  46     121      11      4 
  47     121       9      4 
  48      94      10      4 
  49     121      12      4 
  50     111       4      4 
  51      85       3      4 
  52     121       1      4 
  53     111      11      4 
  54     111       7      4 
  55     121       6      4 
  56      85       7      4 
  57      85      12      4 
  58     122      12      4 
  59     121       2      4 
  60     121       5      4 
  61     100       3      4 
  62      94       9      4 
  63     111       5      4 
  64     111       9      4 
  65     120       4      4 
  66     120       3      4 
  67      94      11      4 
  68      94      15      4 
  70     111       1      4 
  71      85       4      4 
  72      94      14      4 
  73     120      13      4 
  74     100       9      4 
  75     121       3      4 
  76      98       3      4 
  77      98      13      4 
  81     122      10      4 
  82      85       8      4 
  89      92      10      4 
  99      66       4      4 
 103     120      14      4 
 104     100       8      4 
 108     107      13      4 
 109      85       2      4 
 110      87       8      4 
 111     100       1      4 
 116     123      40      4 
 119     107       1      4 
 128     113       5      4 
 136     113      13      4 
 164      98       3      4 
 165     111       2      4 
 168      98      13      4 
 169     123      40      4 
 185     120       3      4 
 186      79       2      4 
 189      80       3      4 
 190      90       8      4 
 191      90       9      4 
 192      90      10      4 
 195      80       8      4 
 196      96       6      2 
 197     119       3      4 
 199      96       1      2 
 229     123      13      4 
 230     113       8      4 
 275     122       2      4 
 276     122       3      4 
 400      92      10      4 
 410     123      40      4 
 475     121       3      4 
 504     122       4      4 
 620      96       6      2 
 621      90       9      4 
 622      78       3      4 
 715      80       7      4 
 960      96      10      2 
 961      96      11      2 
 962      96      12      2 
 963      96      13      2 
 964      96      14      2 
 965      96      15      2 
 966      96      16      2 
 967      96      17      2 
 968      96      18      2 
 969      96      19      2 
 970      96      20      2 
 971      96      21      2 
 972      96      22      2 
 973      96      23      2 
 974      96      24      2 
 975      96      25      2 
 976      96      26      2 
 977      96      27      2 
 978      96      28      2 
 979      96      29      2 
 980      96      30      2 
 981      96      31      2 
 982      96      32      2 
 983      96      33      2 
 984      96      34      2 
 985      96      35      2 
 986      96      36      2 
 987      96      37      2 
 988      96      38      2 
 989      96      39      2 
1101      96      61      2 
VCT_ID 3065 (0x0bf9) at 549000000hz, version 4
  VC CARRIER PROGRAM MODNUM
===========================
   2      89       1      4 
   3      92       1      4 
   4      89       2      4 
   5      89       3      4 
   6      92       2      4 
   7      89       4      4 
   8      89       8      4 
   9      89       5      4 
  10      92       4      4 
  11     100       1      4 
  12      89      10      4 
  13      89       7      4 
  14      89       6      4 
  15     100       5      4 
  16      92       5      4 
  17      90       4      4 
  18      92       3      4 
  19      89       9      4 
  20      90       5      4 
  21      90       3      4 
  22      85       1      4 
  24     100      12      4 
  25      90       6      4 
  26     100       6      4 
  27     100      10      4 
  28     100      11      4 
  29     111       3      4 
  31      85       9      4 
  32      90       2      4 
  33      87       4      4 
  34      85      10      4 
  35     121       4      4 
  36     121      10      4 
  37      92       7      4 
  38      92       8      4 
  39      92       9      4 
  40      92       6      4 
  41      92      11      4 
  42     121       7      4 
  43     111      10      4 
  44     111       6      4 
  45     111       8      4 
  46     121      11      4 
  47     121       9      4 
  48      94      10      4 
  49     121      12      4 
  50     111       4      4 
  51      85       3      4 
  52     121       1      4 
  53     111      11      4 
  54     111       7      4 
  55     121       6      4 
  56      85       7      4 
  57      85      12      4 
  58     122      12      4 
  59     121       2      4 
  60     121       5      4 
  61     100       3      4 
  62      94       9      4 
  63     111       5      4 
  64     111       9      4 
  65     120       4      4 
  66     120       3      4 
  67      94      11      4 
  68      94      15      4 
  70     111       1      4 
  71      85       4      4 
  72      94      14      4 
  73     120      13      4 
  74     100       9      4 
  75     121       3      4 
  76      98       3      4 
  77      98      13      4 
  81     122      10      4 
  82      85       8      4 
  89      92      10      4 
  99      66       4      4 
 103     120      14      4 
 104     100       8      4 
 108     107      13      4 
 109      85       2      4 
 110      87       8      4 
 111     100       1      4 
 116     123      40      4 
 119     107       1      4 
 128     113       5      4 
 136     113      13      4 
 164      98       3      4 
 165     111       2      4 
 168      98      13      4 
 169     123      40      4 
 185     120       3      4 
 186      79       2      4 
 189      80       3      4 
 190      90       8      4 
 191      90       9      4 
 192      90      10      4 
 195      80       8      4 
 196      96       6      2 
 197     119       3      4 
 199      96       1      2 
 229     123      13      4 
 230     113       8      4 
 275     122       2      4 
 276     122       3      4 
 400      92      10      4 
 410     123      40      4 
 475     121       3      4 
 504     122       4      4 
 620      96       6      2 
 621      90       9      4 
 622      78       3      4 
 715      80       7      4 
 960      96      10      2 
 961      96      11      2 
 962      96      12      2 
 963      96      13      2 
 964      96      14      2 
 965      96      15      2 
 966      96      16      2 
 967      96      17      2 
 968      96      18      2 
 969      96      19      2 
 970      96      20      2 
 971      96      21      2 
 972      96      22      2 
 973      96      23      2 
 974      96      24      2 
 975      96      25      2 
 976      96      26      2 
 977      96      27      2 
 978      96      28      2 
 979      96      29      2 
 980      96      30      2 
 981      96      31      2 
 982      96      32      2 
 983      96      33      2 
 984      96      34      2 
 985      96      35      2 
 986      96      36      2 
 987      96      37      2 
 988      96      38      2 
 989      96      39      2 
1101      96      61      2 
VCT_ID 0 (0x0000) at 549000000hz, version 4
  VC CARRIER PROGRAM MODNUM
===========================
   2      89       1      4 
   3      92       1      4 
   4      89       2      4 
   5      89       3      4 
   6      92       2      4 
   7      89       4      4 
   8      89       8      4 
   9      89       5      4 
  10      92       4      4 
  11     100       1      4 
  12      89      10      4 
  13      89       7      4 
  14      89       6      4 
  15     100       5      4 
  16      92       5      4 
  17      90       4      4 
  18      92       3      4 
  19      89       9      4 
  20      90       5      4 
  21      90       3      4 
  22      85       1      4 
  24     100      12      4 
  25      90       6      4 
  26     100       6      4 
  27     100      10      4 
  28     100      11      4 
  29     111       3      4 
  31      85       9      4 
  32      90       2      4 
  33      87       4      4 
  34      85      10      4 
  35     121       4      4 
  36     121      10      4 
  37      92       7      4 
  38      92       8      4 
  39      92       9      4 
  40      92       6      4 
  41      92      11      4 
  42     121       7      4 
  43     111      10      4 
  44     111       6      4 
  45     111       8      4 
  46     121      11      4 
  47     121       9      4 
  48      94      10      4 
  49     121      12      4 
  50     111       4      4 
  51      85       3      4 
  52     121       1      4 
  53     111      11      4 
  54     111       7      4 
  55     121       6      4 
  56      85       7      4 
  57      85      12      4 
  58     122      12      4 
  59     121       2      4 
  60     121       5      4 
  61     100       3      4 
  62      94       9      4 
  63     111       5      4 
  64     111       9      4 
  65     120       4      4 
  66     120       3      4 
  67      94      11      4 
  68      94      15      4 
  70     111       1      4 
  71      85       4      4 
  72      94      14      4 
  73     120      13      4 
  74     100       9      4 
  75     121       3      4 
  76      98       3      4 
  77      98      13      4 
  81     122      10      4 
  82      85       8      4 
  89      92      10      4 
  99      66       4      4 
 103     120      14      4 
 104     100       8      4 
 108     107      13      4 
 109      85       2      4 
 110      87       8      4 
 111     100       1      4 
 116     123      40      4 
 119     107       1      4 
 128     113       5      4 
 136     113      13      4 
 164      98       3      4 
 165     111       2      4 
 168      98      13      4 
 169     123      40      4 
 185     120       3      4 
 186      79       2      4 
 189      80       3      4 
 190      90       8      4 
 191      90       9      4 
 192      90      10      4 
 195      80       8      4 
 196      96       6      2 
 197     119       3      4 
 199      96       1      2 
 229     123      13      4 
 230     113       8      4 
 275     122       2      4 
 276     122       3      4 
 400      92      10      4 
 410     123      40      4 
 475     121       3      4 
 504     122       4      4 
 620      96       6      2 
 621      90       9      4 
 622      78       3      4 
 715      80       7      4 
 960      96      10      2 
 961      96      11      2 
 962      96      12      2 
 963      96      13      2 
 964      96      14      2 
 965      96      15      2 
 966      96      16      2 
 967      96      17      2 
 968      96      18      2 
 969      96      19      2 
 970      96      20      2 
 971      96      21      2 
 972      96      22      2 
 973      96      23      2 
 974      96      24      2 
 975      96      25      2 
 976      96      26      2 
 977      96      27      2 
 978      96      28      2 
 979      96      29      2 
 980      96      30      2 
 981      96      31      2 
 982      96      32      2 
 983      96      33      2 
 984      96      34      2 
 985      96      35      2 
 986      96      36      2 
 987      96      37      2 
 988      96      38      2 
 989      96      39      2 
1101      96      61      2 



CARRIER   FREQUENCY
===================
      1    75250000
      2    57000000
      3    63000000
      4    69000000
      5    79000000
      6    85000000
      7   177000000
      8   183000000
      9   189000000
     10   195000000
     11   201000000
     12   207000000
     13   213000000
     14   123000000
     15   129000000
     16   135000000
     17   141000000
     18   147000000
     19   153000000
     20   159000000
     21   165000000
     22   171000000
     23   219000000
     24   225000000
     25   231000000
     26   237000000
     27   243000000
     28   249000000
     29   255000000
     30   261000000
     31   267000000
     32   273000000
     33   279000000
     34   285000000
     35   291000000
     36   297000000
     37   303000000
     38   309000000
     39   315000000
     40   321000000
     41   327000000
     42   333000000
     43   339000000
     44   345000000
     45   351000000
     46   357000000
     47   363000000
     48   369000000
     49   375000000
     50   381000000
     51   387000000
     52   393000000
     53   399000000
     54   405000000
     55   411000000
     56   417000000
     57   423000000
     58   429000000
     59   435000000
     60   441000000
     61   447000000
     62   453000000
     63   459000000
     64   465000000
     65   471000000
     66   477000000
     67   483000000
     68   489000000
     69   495000000
     70   501000000
     71   507000000
     72   513000000
     73   519000000
     74   525000000
     75   531000000
     76   537000000
     77   543000000
     78   549000000
     79   555000000
     80   561000000
     81   567000000
     82   573000000
     83   579000000
     84   585000000
     85   591000000
     86   597000000
     87   603000000
     88   609000000
     89   615000000
     90   621000000
     91   627000000
     92   633000000
     93   639000000
     94   645000000
     95    93000000
     96    99000000
     97   105000000
     98   111000000
     99   117000000
    100   651000000
    101   657000000
    102   663000000
    103   669000000
    104   675000000
    105   681000000
    106   687000000
    107   693000000
    108   699000000
    109   705000000
    110   711000000
    111   717000000
    112   723000000
    113   729000000
    114   735000000
    115   741000000
    116   747000000
    117   753000000
    118   759000000
    119   765000000
    120   771000000
    121   777000000
    122   783000000
    123   789000000
    124   795000000
    125   801000000
    126   807000000
    127   813000000
    128   819000000
    129   825000000
    130   831000000
    131   837000000
    132   843000000
    133   849000000
    134   855000000
    135   861000000
    136   867000000
    137   873000000
    138   879000000
    139   885000000
    140   891000000
    141   897000000
    142   903000000
    143   909000000
    144   915000000
    145   921000000
    146   927000000
    147   933000000
    148   939000000
    149   945000000
    150   951000000
    151   957000000
    152   963000000
    153   969000000
    154   975000000
    155   981000000
    156   987000000
    157   993000000
    158   999000000



MODNUM   MODE
=========================
      1    QPSK
      2  64_QAM
      3 UNKNOWN
      4 256_QAM

As you can see, I get 5 VCT_IDs. Which one is mine?

I checked a few channels that I knew the frequency ID & subchannel for, but though the frequency ID matched, the subchannel did not.

For example I know that on my system HDHomeRun shows 111.0 for the discovery channel. By looking at the TV listings, I found that Comcast calls this channel 29. But the listing above shows 29 to be 111.3.

I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16390222
> 
> 
> I finally am getting somewhere!
> 
> Under Ubuntu I ran:
> 
> ./scte65scan /usr/share/dvb/atsc/us-Cable-Standard-center-frequencies-QAM256 >output.txt
> 
> 
> I had to redirect the output to a file since the terminal buffer was too small.
> 
> The results are here:
> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> As you can see, I get 5 VCT_IDs. Which one is mine?
> 
> I checked a few channels that I knew the frequency ID & subchannel for, but though the frequency ID matched, the subchannel did not.
> 
> For example I know that on my system HDHomeRun shows 111.0 for the discovery channel. By looking at the TV listings, I found that Comcast calls this channel 29. But the listing above shows 29 to be 111.3.
> 
> I'm thoroughly confused.



Seems perfectly clear to me.


----------



## walk

Sure it's simple, you just go to college and study computer science for 8 years and then you're all set to ... watch some TV.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16390222
> 
> 
> I finally am getting somewhere!
> 
> ...
> 
> As you can see, I get 5 VCT_IDs. Which one is mine?
> 
> I checked a few channels that I knew the frequency ID & subchannel for, but though the frequency ID matched, the subchannel did not.
> 
> For example I know that on my system HDHomeRun shows 111.0 for the discovery channel. By looking at the TV listings, I found that Comcast calls this channel 29. But the listing above shows 29 to be 111.3.



First off, program 0 is not a valid program number, so it looks like the HDHR boys are doing something fishy.


Secondly, 4 out of the 5 tables are identical in terms of VC to Carrier.Program mapping (e.g. 29->111.3). Only the first one is different, and that one only differs in that some VC's are missing.


Thirdly, out of the 4 identical ones, it could be that they only differ in terms of callsign/name. Try adding '-n 3' to scte65scan and re-run.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16390651
> 
> 
> Sure it's simple, you just go to college and study computer science for 8 years and then you're all set to ... watch some TV.



Try from the terminal:

gcc scte65scan.c -o scte65scan


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16390775
> 
> 
> First off, program 0 is not a valid program number, so it looks like the HDHR boys are doing something fishy.
> 
> 
> Secondly, 4 out of the 5 tables are identical in terms of VC to Carrier.Program mapping (e.g. 29->111.3). Only the first one is different, and that one only differs in that some VC's are missing.
> 
> 
> Thirdly, out of the 4 identical ones, it could be that they only differ in terms of callsign/name. Try adding '-n 3' to scte65scan and re-run.



I just spent some time scanning the rest of the channels. There are 13 channels that have PID 0x1FFC data. With the exception of the channel frequency, they all have exactly the same results from scte65scan.


I split out the 5 VCT_ID lists into separate files and did a diff on them

3001, and 3065 are identical to 0, but 3010, and 3066 are different (see channel 26 in 3066)


The scan with the callsign name is running right now.


The scan has completed, and I get pretty much the same results, the three that were the same before are still the same. The extra channels in 3010 are mostly radio stations.


----------



## DAP

I notice that there is an output format of "MythTV SQL commands".

I assume this is for automatically updating the channel numbers & names in MythTV.

How does one use this output? this is exactly what I want to do. Doing this by hand is painful, I've done it at least twice now.


----------



## bradfuller

It appears your application looks at dvb cards. True? Can it be modified to use on the HDHR?


----------



## TPeterson

You don't need to use it on the HDHR, because Silicondust is already working on using the SCTE-65 data to ID the channels for you.


----------



## fender4645

Does anyone know what Comcast charges these days to run a new line to a room?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/16392283
> 
> 
> does anyone know what comcast charges these days to run a new line to a room?




$20.99


----------



## fender4645

Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradfuller* /forum/post/16391242
> 
> 
> It appears your application looks at dvb cards. True? Can it be modified to use on the HDHR?



You probably already saw the answer on the MythTV list. But for those curious, here's what I wrote:

http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-u...ay/254960.html 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16391224
> 
> 
> I notice that there is an output format of "MythTV SQL commands".
> 
> I assume this is for automatically updating the channel numbers & names in MythTV.
> 
> How does one use this output? this is exactly what I want to do. Doing this by hand is painful, I've done it at least twice now.



I haven't quite fleshed this out yet. I'd have to put more thought into how to make something useful for updates as well as bone up on my SQL. Currently, it's probably only useful on a fresh installation. You'd likely want to install Myth, setup the tables, run mysql on the output of scte65scan, then do a PSIP scan.


For now, if you could re-layout your dtv_multiplex table so that mplexid matches the CDS_reference (that's what the first half of the output does), you could use sed or hand-edit the output to delete all the "INSERT INTO dtv_multiplex" lines, replace "INSERT INTO channel" with "UPDATE channel", replace "SET freqid=" with "WHERE freqid=" and delete everything after the number following "freqid=" except for the semicolon. That's assuming you currently have freqid set to a number matching the virtual channel number.


For new channels, you'd leave the "INSERT INTO channel" lines just as they are. For channels that have been removed, you'd replace "INSERT INTO channel" with "DELETE FROM channel", change "SET freqid=" to "WHERE freqid=", then delete all the other "SET..." sections from the line.


----------



## tangoalpha

Does anyone know the current channel assignment for KGO in HD? Not the new KGO HD channel, but the typical ABC affiliate channel. I used to be able to pick it up on the HDHR scan but I can only find the SD channel now. It used to be in the somewhere around 24-3 on the channel scan but I cannot pull that channel up. Anyone else missing KGO in HD?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tangoalpha* /forum/post/16397172
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the current channel assignment for KGO in HD? Not the new KGO HD channel, but the typical ABC affiliate channel. I used to be able to pick it up on the HDHR scan but I can only find the SD channel now. It used to be in the somewhere around 24-3 on the channel scan but I cannot pull that channel up. Anyone else missing KGO in HD?



on a completely unrelated but related note... the new ABC digital HD sub as we all know sucked the bandwidth out of the main ABC HD feed so the NBA playoff games this weekend looked like utter crap. in many ways it was worse than fox SD widescreen when they were still using that. ARGH.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Down here in Cupertino, KGO HD shares channel 117 with KQED.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tangoalpha* /forum/post/16397172
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the current channel assignment for KGO in HD? Not the new KGO HD channel, but the typical ABC affiliate channel. I used to be able to pick it up on the HDHR scan but I can only find the SD channel now. It used to be in the somewhere around 24-3 on the channel scan but I cannot pull that channel up. Anyone else missing KGO in HD?


----------



## tangoalpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16397308
> 
> 
> on a completely unrelated but related note... the new ABC digital HD sub as we all know sucked the bandwidth out of the main ABC HD feed so the NBA playoff games this weekend looked like utter crap. in many ways it was worse than fox SD widescreen when they were still using that. ARGH.



Makes me wonder if my channel scan didn't pick up KGO-HD on 117 because of poor signal quality/strength/symbol (however it chooses







) I thought I tried all of the 117 channels in the HDHR configuration/setup with no luck. I'll give it another try tonight.


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

Has anyone blasted KGO about this yet?

(I just sent them an email)


----------



## Tom Koegel

Anyone watching the Monday night Cubs-Giants game? I'm on D* now, and they are only carrying the low-def broadcast. Would be curious to know if Comcast has a high-def feed. The Chicago OTA affiliate, which is apparently now something called WCIU and is no longer WGN. The D* Extra Innings package isn't picking up the WCIU feed--maybe they are only allowed to rebroadcast RSNs? In any event, the low def feed they are picking up from Comcast is perhaps the lowest def transmission I have seen in recent years.


Of course, thanks to MLB I can't watch on the HD broadcast on the web (blacked out locally here in our part of California). And even if D* got the WCIU feed, they probably couldn't show it.


----------



## jasonander

RE: KGO, I noticed the sharp decline in picture quality last night. A 1 hour HD recording only took up 2.5 GB on my Tivo S3. Normally a 1 hour show in primetime from other broadcast networks takes 5-7 GB, so this shows the level of compression. There was frequent macroblocking and the picture looked fuzzy. I just sent in my thoughts to the station from their webform here: http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/feature?s...ces&id=5792275


----------



## tangoalpha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tangoalpha* /forum/post/16397502
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if my channel scan didn't pick up KGO-HD on 117 because of poor signal quality/strength/symbol (however it chooses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I thought I tried all of the 117 channels in the HDHR configuration/setup with no luck. I'll give it another try tonight.



Turns out KGOHD and KQEDHD are on 94. I can pick it up on one HDHR but not the other...go figure, maybe time to adjust the amp.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16398903
> 
> 
> Anyone watching the Monday night Cubs-Giants game? I'm on D* now, and they are only carrying the low-def broadcast. Would be curious to know if Comcast has a high-def feed. The Chicago OTA affiliate, which is apparently now something called WCIU and is no longer WGN. The D* Extra Innings package isn't picking up the WCIU feed--maybe they are only allowed to rebroadcast RSNs? In any event, the low def feed they are picking up from Comcast is perhaps the lowest def transmission I have seen in recent years.
> 
> 
> Of course, thanks to MLB I can't watch on the HD broadcast on the web (blacked out locally here in our part of California). And even if D* got the WCIU feed, they probably couldn't show it.



I'm watching the game on channel 720 CSNBA-HD and it looks like an upconverted signal, not very sharp at all but at least it's in the proper aspect ratio and not the TNT squashed video. It's watchable but a really soft picture.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16398954
> 
> 
> I'm watching the game on channel 720 CSNBA-HD and it looks like an upconverted signal, not very sharp at all but at least it's in the proper aspect ratio and not the TNT squashed video. It's watchable but a really soft picture.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, Mike. It's very hard to predict what D* will pick up from CSN and where they will place it. Would be interesting to know why they aren't picking up . . . . well interesting to us D* subscribers anyway.


----------



## cholt

Yup, it definitely looks upconverted. Just take a look at 721/CSNCD - the A's game IS in HD.


----------



## walk

 No HD for Giants today/night 5/4 . SD feed on D* 696 was ultra-low def (think converted from analog OTA) but there you go. At least they aren't wasting a "real" HD channel for it.


In fact no HD at all this week, at least on CSN, dunno about NBC 11. Sun 5/10 is next HD game on CSN.


A's looks great right now in HD on 697-1 CSN-CA.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16399744
> 
> No HD for Giants today/night 5/4 . SD feed on D* 696 was ultra-low def (think converted from analog OTA) but there you go. At least they aren't wasting a "real" HD channel for it.
> 
> 
> In fact no HD at all this week, at least on CSN, dunno about NBC 11. Sun 5/10 is next HD game on CSN.
> 
> 
> A's looks great right now in HD on 697-1 CSN-CA.



Walk,


Comcast didn't waste anything, they only showed what was on channel 40 ( the Giant's game ) and upconverted it to be shown on channel 720 and kept it in a proper aspect ratio. They didn't have to do that, they could've made you watch the game on an analog channel and showed some other worthless program in it's place on CSNBA-HD. It wasn't the greatest of picture quality but it was better than watching it on an analog channel. I for one will not watch an analog channel even if the Giant's are being shown on it and I'm a die hard Giant's fan. They can't show every game in HD especially when it's an away game. I wish they would show all the games in HD and not just the baseball games but the other sports as well but it's just to expensive to do that. I think they did the best that they could with what was provided to them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/16347430
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Comcast box in the Redwood Shores, San Carlos, Belmont area getting the HD Speed Channel now?
> 
> 
> 
> John



I am still not getting it in San Carlos. I must live in Comcast slum.


----------



## walk

My point was, satellite works differently. When the game is not in HD they don't waste the bandwidth by showing upconverted SD on a HD channel - they use that bandwidth for something else. In fact the HD RSN channels are blank unless there's a game on (in HD) and they cut it off pretty quick too, right after the last out practically, you don't get any of the post-game on the HD channel.


Cable doesn't have anything to lose I guess, since the HD channel is always "on". It's good I guess, if you get a slightly better picture out of it... The SD picture on D* is definitely near the bottom of the barrel. Almost as bad as analog cable.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16402343
> 
> 
> My point was, satellite works differently. When the game is not in HD they don't waste the bandwidth by showing upconverted SD on a HD channel - they use that bandwidth for something else. In fact the HD RSN channels are blank unless there's a game on (in HD) and they cut it off pretty quick too, right after the last out practically, you don't get any of the post-game on the HD channel.
> 
> 
> Cable doesn't have anything to lose I guess, since the HD channel is always "on". It's good I guess, if you get a slightly better picture out of it... The SD picture on D* is definitely near the bottom of the barrel. Almost as bad as analog cable.



My bad, I thought you were insinuating that they were wasting bandwidth, which IMHO is not the case. I'd rather watch an upconverted program than watch an analog channel any day, but that's just me.


The one good thing about the channels being 24/7 now is that we don't have the problem with them not turning on the channel when there is a game scheduled. I'm sure you remember what a pain that was, having to call the CSR's (UGH !!) to explain the problem and not getting anywhere with them and missing the game. That's why I have the email address and phone number to my head-end supervisor. I haven't had to use that in a long time ( knock on wood )










You are right though, the Sat's and cable have different distribution strategy's. Which is best ? I don't care, I just want the game shown and shown in the best possible format available to them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MANNAXMAN

OT - I'm in Sunnyvale and have been experiencing intermittent internet drop outs. My significant other, who is currently among the many unemployed, said it was out for a couple of hours the other morning. She was NOT very happy, as she told a recruiter she would e-mail her resume right away. I've also experienced this while playing Madden 09 online. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## walk

I was, in Jan-Feb, but it seems to be better now, though I'm not using the internet as much as I was back then, so it's hard to say.


I think it may be related to their ongoing upgrades... or downgrades, whatever you call it. Even though they wouldn't admit it and swore up and down that I was the only person complaining...


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16400010
> 
> 
> I for one will not watch an analog channel even if the Giant's are being shown on it and I'm a die hard Giant's fan.



I agree with you in spirit, but am such a die hard that I will watch low def.



> Quote:
> They can't show every game in HD especially when it's an away game. I wish they would show all the games in HD and not just the baseball games but the other sports as well but it's just to expensive to do that. I think they did the best that they could with what was provided to them.



Now here we disagree. While some tiny markets are still struggling to get high def broadcasts of their local teams, most of the time when the Giants are away you can find a local broadcast that is in high def. That was the case for both Chicago games, and that will be the case for both Rockies games too. One has to be believe that if they really cared about consistently broadcasting in high def, they could negotiate rights to use the home RSNs feed for the broadcast. You get lots of hooey about how they need to have their own feed . . . no doubt so Krook and Kuip can do their goofy stuff about oddball characters in the crowd.


Of course, the thing that really drives me crazy is the rule negotiated between MLB and all the carriers that prohibits the broadcast of the away team's broadcast into the "local" market. You have to believe if they didn't have this constraint of trade in place, the local carriers would make darn sure not to lose any eyeballs when the away feed has HD and they don't. But MLB prohibit you from watching that HD away feed even if you have D* Extra Innings or MLB TV.


Ahhh, I suppose this is all pretty silly. I can remember looking forward to Sundays because that was the one day that the Dodgers broadcast on TV . . . that is, if they were on the road. Home games were never broadcast.


And yep, I grew up a Dodgers fan. I'm an orange-and-black convert.


----------



## abg

Re: DTA Conversion


They started converting our area (94022) today










Not all the channels above 34 were moved as of 8pm but I expect they'll all be gone soon.


----------



## walk

My dad was complaining he lost the upper channels on his bedroom and den tv so I guess they did the conversion in Marin/Fairfax already.


No warning, no nothing. He had to ask me WTF and I don't even know what to tell him - can you call Comcast and get the free DTAs delivered to your house? Or do you have to drive down to the office and pick them up? How many can you get for free? They need 2.


Of course his other option is to switch to satellite which right now is more likely than anything.


----------



## MKANET

It's not quite as easy as just saying.. "I'll just switch to satellite".


Getting a satellite dish mounted on your house, wiring, and installing/setting up boxes inthe house; and, paying for all of that. IMO, its much easier to just go pick up a couple of boxes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16409137
> 
> 
> My dad was complaining he lost the upper channels on his bedroom and den tv so I guess they did the conversion in Marin/Fairfax already.
> 
> 
> No warning, no nothing. He had to ask me WTF and I don't even know what to tell him - can you call Comcast and get the free DTAs delivered to your house? Or do you have to drive down to the office and pick them up? How many can you get for free? They need 2.
> 
> 
> Of course his other option is to switch to satellite which right now is more likely than anything.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16409137
> 
> 
> My dad was complaining he lost the upper channels on his bedroom and den tv so I guess they did the conversion in Marin/Fairfax already.
> 
> 
> No warning, no nothing. He had to ask me WTF and I don't even know what to tell him - can you call Comcast and get the free DTAs delivered to your house? Or do you have to drive down to the office and pick them up? How many can you get for free? They need 2.
> 
> 
> Of course his other option is to switch to satellite which right now is more likely than anything.



Walk,


You can call Comcast and they will give you 2 free DTA's. They can send it to you or you can go to a local office. All this was posted before and is on the Comcast website. I would guess that your dad was notified by a flyer that came with his monthly bill, that's were I got mine and I almost through it out without reading it ( Like I do with most flyers







)


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

Actually you call DirecTV they come out and install everything for free. There's no wiring or anything needed. The dish is free and you can get up to 6 receivers free (1 HD or DVR receiver).


----------



## MKANET

It's still easier to pick up a couple of boxes; most likely free too. ...or close to free.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16409643
> 
> 
> Actually you call DirecTV they come out and install everything for free. There's no wiring or anything needed. The dish is free and you can get up to 6 receivers free (1 HD or DVR receiver).


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16409137
> 
> 
> My dad was complaining he lost the upper channels on his bedroom and den tv so I guess they did the conversion in Marin/Fairfax already.
> 
> 
> No warning, no nothing. He had to ask me WTF and I don't even know what to tell him - can you call Comcast and get the free DTAs delivered to your house? Or do you have to drive down to the office and pick them up? How many can you get for free? They need 2.
> 
> 
> Of course his other option is to switch to satellite which right now is more likely than anything.



You can definitely get 2 for free; not sure if you can pick them up at the office (ours came by UPS). Installation is trivial. It's the end situation I despise.


In Comcast's defense, they did send out a letter with "README!!" stamped all over it that outlined what they were doing and what steps we lab rats/customers needed to do. The ordering and installation of the DTAs was trivial; activation was slow due to just slightly-more-awake-than-peat-moss telephone personnel. The end product on the screen is still the same, only now I can't erase channels










On the flip side, this entire conversion process was as poorly and confusingly marketed as anything I've seen recently. Many months of "avoid the digital TV transition; get Comcast!" followed by "now bend over for the Comcast digital TV transition" that will add another pile of remotes to your household inventory. To quote Kelly Bundy, "the mind wobbles".


BTW, has anyone found a universal remote yet that's compatible with the unit sent with the DTA?


----------



## walk

Whatever letter or flyer or whatever they did or didn't send, it didn't reach the target, that's all I know.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16406946
> 
> 
> Re: DTA Conversion
> 
> 
> They started converting our area (94022) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the channels above 34 were moved as of 8pm but I expect they'll all be gone soon.



When was the target date for your area? All of the flyers we received (94555) said 5/1, but nothing appears to have happened yet.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16409830
> 
> 
> You can definitely get 2 for free; not sure if you can pick them up at the office (ours came by UPS). Installation is trivial. It's the end situation I despise.
> 
> 
> In Comcast's defense, they did send out a letter with "README!!" stamped all over it that outlined what they were doing and what steps we lab rats/customers needed to do. The ordering and installation of the DTAs was trivial; activation was slow due to just slightly-more-awake-than-peat-moss telephone personnel. The end product on the screen is still the same, only now I can't erase channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, this entire conversion process was as poorly and confusingly marketed as anything I've seen recently. Many months of "avoid the digital TV transition; get Comcast!" followed by "now bend over for the Comcast digital TV transition" that will add another pile of remotes to your household inventory. To quote Kelly Bundy, "the mind wobbles".
> 
> 
> BTW, has anyone found a universal remote yet that's compatible with the unit sent with the DTA?



There is actually not a connection between the OTA analog cutoff and Comcast reclaiming the analog spectrum on the plant. It's just that they overlap here in the SF market. Had the DTV transition happened in Feb, that would all be behind us by now.


----------



## wrinklefree

Does anyone know when the Berkeley area is going to upgraded?


Still waiting for SPEED HD.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16410261
> 
> 
> When was the target date for your area? All of the flyers we received (94555) said 5/1, but nothing appears to have happened yet.



I don't remember for sure, but I actually think we received the notice in mid-Feb. or early March with an anticipated switchover date in early April. It began at least a month after I expected it.


On a related topic:


"There is actually not a connection between the OTA analog cutoff and Comcast reclaiming the analog spectrum on the plant. It's just that they overlap here in the SF market."


Absolutely correct; that was kind of the point that I was trying to make. The way they advertised, concerning the two unrelated events, made it easy (IMHO) for many of their customers to not understand what was going on.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/16409754
> 
> 
> It's still easier to pick up a couple of boxes; most likely free too. ...or close to free.



And don't forget, the biggest obstacle for DirecTV/Dish is that you need to have a clear line of sight to the southern sky. Without that, you are forced go to cable if you want more than OTA.


For most in single family residences, the clear line of sight isn't an issue (but perhaps homes in the hills/mountains?). The big issue comes for apartments/condos/etc. I wonder how many buyers/renters think about getting a clear line of sight when getting an apt. I sure didn't, but I happened to luck out with my apt so if I need to go DirecTV/Dish, I can.


----------



## walk

Not really, mine points practically straight up. As long as you can see the sky from the roof of your building, you should be ok.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16411531
> 
> 
> Not really, mine points practically straight up. As long as you can see the sky from the roof of your building, you should be ok.



How "straight up" is it? I am fairly certain there can be nothing between the satellite and the dish, and from the San Francisco area, the satellites are at most about 45-50 degrees above the horizon (depending on which satellite(s) you are trying to receive, it's not necessarily "south", but it is in the southern half of the sky, since the satellites are all over the equator). I assume that, because of the dish's curvature, it doesn't have to "point directly at it", but still, you have to be able to see the spot in the sky where the satellite is located.


The point is, anyone who lives on, or at the base of, the northern slope of a steep-enough hill may have a problem.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/16417827
> 
> 
> How "straight up" is it? I am fairly certain there can be nothing between the satellite and the dish, and from the San Francisco area, the satellites are at most about 45-50 degrees above the horizon (depending on which satellite(s) you are trying to receive, it's not necessarily "south", but it is in the southern half of the sky, since the satellites are all over the equator). I assume that, because of the dish's curvature, it doesn't have to "point directly at it", but still, you have to be able to see the spot in the sky where the satellite is located.
> 
> 
> The point is, anyone who lives on, or at the base of, the northern slope of a steep-enough hill may have a problem.
> 
> 
> -- Don



It's a little steeper than that, low 40's.


An easy to use look angle checker.
http://www.emantechnology.com/store/pc/lookangle.asp


----------



## walk

It's not straight up, but it's a lot higher than I thought it would be. 45-50 deg. sounds about right.


I thought he was going to have to put it at the peak of the roof and in the front of the house- nope he put it on the back corner, behind a tree, you can't even see it from the street/curb. My neighbor has one attached to the side of the house right outiside his back door (on the first floor level) and about 35 feet away is another 2-story house, no problems with it blocking the path there.


----------



## Barovelli

So, how's HD Youtube on the iPhone?










JK.


Anyone heard of a Pace RNG110? It's been spotted.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16419740
> 
> 
> So, how's HD Youtube on the iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK.
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of a Pace RNG110? It's been spotted.



Nice to be back on point.


I've heard of an RNG200, but not an RNG110... What's the difference?


----------



## abg

Just to clarify the amount of delay in the conversion, our letter from Comcast was dated 27-Feb-09 and said that the conversion could begin as soon as 6-Apr-09.


----------



## wintertime

Here's what Comcast had posted on their California media site as of a few days ago:


April (Customers were Notified 30 Days Prior to Date to The Right)


CUPERTINO, LOS ALTOS, 4/7/2009


LIVERMORE 4/8/2009


SAN RAFAEL, SAN ANSELMO, KENTFIELD, CORTE MADERA, FAIRFAX, LARKSPUR, ROSS, WOODACRE, FOREST KNOLLS, GREENBRAE ,LAGUNITAS ,SAN GERONIMO, SAN QUENTIN 4/21/2009


SAN MATEO,FOSTER CITY,BELMONT,REDWOOD CITY,SAN CARLOS, 4/14/2009


BERKELEY, ALBANY, KENSINGTON 4/22/2009


SAN CARLOS, BELMONT, REDWOOD CITY, EMERALD HILLS, WOODSIDE, SAN MATEO, 4/27/2009


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16420600
> 
> 
> Nice to be back on point.
> 
> 
> I've heard of an RNG200, but not an RNG110... What's the difference?



'110 is an HD only set-top. Plastic case. All the normal connections. No clock/display. Outboard 5vdc power brick (I hate power bricks, and especially ones that stray from the normal 12v). Looks like an Arris EMTA, no hard edges.


The DCX HD box is similar - but has the 12v power brick. And is boxy shaped.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16420766
> 
> 
> Just to clarify the amount of delay in the conversion, our letter from Comcast was dated 27-Feb-09 and said that the conversion could begin as soon as 6-Apr-09.



OK, so about a month. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Koegel

On D*, there was some really interesting artifacting on the NBC11 broadcast of the Giants-Dodgers game. It was not like the usual digital blockiness I'm used to seeing from digital compression. The picture looked like good, but not great, HD when the camera was stationary. But when the camera panned, the background (e.g., the crowd as the camera followed a foul ball into the stands) broke down into non-geometric blobs. Best description might have been like paisley-shaped watermarks. Really weird. Almost as weird as Zito getting a win. In any event, did anyone notice this on the Comcast broadcast?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16429058
> 
> 
> On D*, there was some really interesting artifacting on the NBC11 broadcast of the Giants-Dodgers game. It was not like the usual digital blockiness I'm used to seeing from digital compression. The picture looked like good, but not great, HD when the camera was stationary. But when the camera panned, the background (e.g., the crowd as the camera followed a foul ball into the stands) broke down into non-geometric blobs. Best description might have been like paisley-shaped watermarks. Really weird. Almost as weird as Zito getting a win. In any event, did anyone notice this on the Comcast broadcast?



Nope, watched the whole game on Comcast and it was fine, especially with the shocker of Zito getting a win







( he's actually looked really good his last 2 starts ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16429337
> 
> 
> Nope, watched the whole game on Comcast and it was fine, especially with the shocker of Zito getting a win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( he's actually looked really good his last 2 starts ).



I have always said that if Zicasso (Boras described him as Picasso using a baseball to "paint", hence the name) gets back into form, we'll have a really excellent $18MM . . . fourth starter.







Say, maybe that was it . . . the paisley watermarked background was an effect of Zicasso's painterly excellence.


Will be interesting to compare the Fox broadcast quality on today's game. I haven't caught any of their Saturday broadcasts this year.


Thanks for the Comcast evaluation.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16429418
> 
> 
> I have always said that if Zicasso (Boras described him as Picasso using a baseball to "paint", hence the name) gets back into form, we'll have a really excellent $18MM . . . fourth starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, maybe that was it . . . the paisley watermarked background was an effect of Zicasso's painterly excellence.
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to compare the Fox broadcast quality on today's game. I haven't caught any of their Saturday broadcasts this year.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Comcast evaluation.



Tom,


As hard as it was to watch ( a shutout is a horrible thing to watch







), I did manage to survive today's game on Fox. Not a good day for the Giant's but it seemed that the usual soft HD picture that Fox normally has wasn't that bad today, as a matter of fact it looked pretty good given their track record. Just wish there had been a better outcome to the game.


If the Giant's can give more run support to Zito he might just be the pitcher that they thought they had when they signed him up ( I'm looking forward to his next start ) but if today's game is an omen of things to come..... it's going to be a long season. Hopefully, they will get their act together and this was just a minor setback.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

Engadget has a good article on the basics of HD. While many of you may find it elementary, the section on 'QAM' is a pretty good read.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/05/08...qam-and-8-vsb/


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16429337
> 
> 
> Nope, watched the whole game on Comcast and it was fine, especially with the shocker of Zito getting a win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( he's actually looked really good his last 2 starts ).
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey Mike, I caught a few innings of the game and thought that Zito looked like a completely different guy from the last 2 years. What was really noticeable was his fastball. It was in the high 80s but had some nice tailing movement on it. His normally good breaking stuff now can really set the fastball up and I can't remember when we last saw that from Barry. Of course the Giants' "mighty" offense threatens to make Zito the Matt Cain of 2009


----------



## wintertime

Hope this isn't off-topic, since not all HBO channels are HD, but I was wondering whether any Comcast users in the Bay Area who don't subscribe to HBO are getting the HBO free preview tonight.


I had read (not on Comcast's own website, however) that they were going to participate in the free preview for HBO's "Alzheimer's Project" documentaries (tonight through Tuesday), and I had told a bunch of family and friends they could watch. But HBO isn't in the clear here in Sunnyvale, so I don't know whether it's a local foul-up, whether the information I read was incorrect, or whether Comcast's Bay Area division decided not to participate. Anyone know?



Patty


----------



## TPeterson

Patty--


I don't know anything about Comcast's intent, but assuming that HBO-HD is still on the same channel as back in February when they showed the We Are One concert as a freebie, it's not in the clear here either tonight.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16436486
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't off-topic, since not all HBO channels are HD, but I was wondering whether any Comcast users in the Bay Area who don't subscribe to HBO are getting the HBO free preview tonight.
> 
> 
> I had read (not on Comcast's own website, however) that they were going to participate in the free preview for HBO's "Alzheimer's Project" documentaries (tonight through Tuesday), and I had told a bunch of family and friends they could watch. But HBO isn't in the clear here in Sunnyvale, so I don't know whether it's a local foul-up, whether the information I read was incorrect, or whether Comcast's Bay Area division decided not to participate. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



My latest Comcast bill says that the free HBO and Cinemax preview is June 12 - 16. So you'll have to wait another month.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/16436881
> 
> 
> My latest Comcast bill says that the free HBO and Cinemax preview is June 12 - 16. So you'll have to wait another month.



Yeah, well, that won't do any good for the folks who wanted to watch the special series that HBO was attempting to make available to everyone free...










TPeterson, thanks for the info about the San Carlos area.



Patty


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16436486
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't off-topic, since not all HBO channels are HD, but I was wondering whether any Comcast users in the Bay Area who don't subscribe to HBO are getting the HBO free preview tonight.
> 
> 
> I had read (not on Comcast's own website, however) that they were going to participate in the free preview for HBO's "Alzheimer's Project" documentaries (tonight through Tuesday), and I had told a bunch of family and friends they could watch. But HBO isn't in the clear here in Sunnyvale, so I don't know whether it's a local foul-up, whether the information I read was incorrect, or whether Comcast's Bay Area division decided not to participate. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Patty,


I haven't heard of any free previews of HBO anytime soon but if you were worried about not seeing "Alzheimer's Project" consider yourself lucky.


I watched it and it was by far the most demoralizing, uninspiring and most disheartening program I have ever viewed. I rarely do a review of a program but this one was just atrocious in every way. If it's intent was to show the hopelessness of the disease and to scare the heck out of people that feel they might have the disease, then it accomplished it's goal. I'm serious, this program offered no help, no hope....it offered nothing to inspire or to give hope. I do not know what Maria Shriver hoped to accomplish with this program. She really needed to balance the program not only with the bad things about the disease but with a little inspiration or some hope. There wasn't even some type of educational value to the show. No history of what the disease is, what studies have been done or what treatments have been tested or have shown some effectiveness for treating the disease.


I'm sorry I soap boxed this topic but I viewed this program with my mother ( who is 82 years old and in the early stages of the disease ) on Mother's Day, which is IMHO a very bad choice of days to air this type of disheartening programing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## TPeterson

Mike--


I'm very sorry to hear about your mother's condition. I have had very little contact with Alzheimer's patients so far and I didn't see that show, but what I have seen and heard about the disease doesn't give me much hope either. Your points about the show's incompleteness and questionable timing are very good ones, IMO.


--Terry


----------



## walk

HBO wouldn't be "in the clear", you would need a digital cable box to decode it. The box would just be authorized for the weekend or whatever free preivew period.


(Actually all the HBO channels _are_ in HD, Comcast just doesn't carry them.)


----------



## TPeterson

The "We Are One" concert HBO feature in February was transmitted in the clear.


Oops...make that "January", as it was just before Inauguration Day.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16439348
> 
> 
> HBO wouldn't be "in the clear", you would need a digital cable box to decode it. The box would just be authorized for the weekend or whatever free preivew period.
> 
> 
> (Actually all the HBO channels _are_ in HD, Comcast just doesn't carry them.)



Actually, that's not right. When all these free previews are going on, the crypto usually gets tuned off, at least in my experience that is the case.


----------



## walk

Ok I could be wrong.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16438772
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any free previews of HBO anytime soon but if you were worried about not seeing "Alzheimer's Project" consider yourself lucky.



I have DirecTV, so am able to watch the series myself. I was trying to get information on Comcast's plans for some friends and family members who wanted to see the series.



> Quote:
> I watched it and it was by far the most demoralizing, uninspiring and most disheartening program I have ever viewed.



Sorry you feel that way. Yes, the first program was difficult to watch, but I applaud the families who allowed themselves to be filmed.



> Quote:
> I do not know what Maria Shriver hoped to accomplish with this program. She really needed to balance the program not only with the bad things about the disease but with a little inspiration or some hope.



Oh, I thought you were talking about last night's episode. I haven't seen the two eps from tonight yet, including the one with Maria Shriver.



> Quote:
> There wasn't even some type of educational value to the show. No history of what the disease is, what studies have been done or what treatments have been tested or have shown some effectiveness for treating the disease.



That's correct, Ms. Shriver's episode was entirely about children dealing with Alzheimer's in a parent or grandparent. It was not intended to address the scientific aspects. Research on the disease is covered in the two-part episode "Momentum in Science." Part 1 aired tonight, and Part 2 will air tomorrow night. You did know that it's a four-part series, right? So far, I have found it very much up to HBO's high documentary standards.



Patty


----------



## TPeterson

I just discovered that there appears to be no PSIP EIT data on any of the channels that had it as recently as last week. Anybody have insights on whether this is a permanent change or just temporary (perhaps related to the upcoming digital switch on my headend)?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Mixed in with the usual Tuesday ad fliers in the mail was one from Comcast advertising "Comcast Basic Cable" for $10 per month for 12 months.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16448493
> 
> 
> Mixed in with the usual Tuesday ad fliers in the mail was one from Comcast advertising "Comcast Basic Cable" for $10 per month for 12 months.



What Basic? Could be Limited Basic or Expanded Basic, but probably from that price it must be Limited.


----------



## ssmobin

Mike,


Do you know if you can still get network HD channels (like you could before the conversion with a tv that has a digtal tuner) with the DTA box that comcast supplies?


----------



## ssmobin

I am in Walnut Creek and today I am not receiving any digital signals or Network HD channels. I wonder if they flipped the switch on us. I havent received anything in the mail and if I did I must have tossed it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssmobin* /forum/post/16449071
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Do you know if you can still get network HD channels (like you could before the conversion with a tv that has a digtal tuner) with the DTA box that comcast supplies?



The DTA box is a Digital to Analog converter box. It takes the digital signal and converts it to an analog signal which is then fed to an analog Tv so that the analog Tv can view those digital channels and that's all that it does. If you have a digital tv you will still get the network HD channels just like before and you don't need the DTA box at all. These boxes are for owners of the old analog Tv's, not for people with digital Tv's with a digital tuner. I hope that helps to answer your question.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ssmobin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16449187
> 
> 
> The DTA box is a Digital to Analog converter box. It takes the digital signal and converts it to an analog signal which is then fed to an analog Tv so that the analog Tv can view those digital channels and that's all that it does. If you have a digital tv you will still get the network HD channels just like before and you don't need the DTA box at all. These boxes are for owners of the old analog Tv's, not for people with digital Tv's with a digital tuner. I hope that helps to answer your question.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the reply and thats what I thought, but after ditching my Premium package and DVR box, the comcast rep at the Livermore office told me that I will need a DTA box once they start broadcasting all channels digitally. So I am not sure where the confusion is and why they are stating I need to get a box.


Apparently the switch is happening on May 30th in my area (Walnut Creek 94596), however today when I came home I cant access any of the HD Network channels with my TV's digital Tuner (which was working fine yesterday...channel 7 was abc, channel 7.1 was abc hd).


When I switch to 7.1 it says ABC HD however I just get a black screen.


I really dont want a box anymore and would prefer to just use my TV's digital tuner, but I am not sure why its not picking up any of the HD Network channels or the digital channels (I was receiving digital signals of all the expanded basic channels starting on channel 90 and above as of yesterday)


I did a rescan with my tv's digital tuner and while the tuner found those channels they dont come in (hd or digital signals), I simply get a black screen when I change to those channels


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ssmobin* /forum/post/16449282
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and thats what I thought, but after ditching my Premium package and DVR box, the comcast rep at the Livermore office told me that I will need a DTA box once they start broadcasting all channels digitally. So I am not sure where the confusion is and why they are stating I need to get a box.
> 
> 
> Apparently the switch is happening on May 30th in my area (Walnut Creek 94596), however today when I came home I cant access any of the HD Network channels with my TV's digital Tuner (which was working fine yesterday...channel 7 was abc, channel 7.1 was abc hd).
> 
> 
> When I switch to 7.1 it says ABC HD however I just get a black screen.
> 
> 
> I really dont want a box anymore and would prefer to just use my TV's digital tuner, but I am not sure why its not picking up any of the HD Network channels or the digital channels (I was receiving digital signals of all the expanded basic channels starting on channel 90 and above as of yesterday)
> 
> 
> I did a rescan with my tv's digital tuner and while the tuner found those channels they dont come in (hd or digital signals), I simply get a black screen when I change to those channels



For now the only channels that are being converted to digital are the channels 35 and above, the rest will remain analog for about another 3 years and then those will be converted to digital also.


The local channels, including the HD channels, are not encrypted and should be available to any digital tuner. Your tv may not see the HD channels, like ABC-HD, at the same channel ( 7.1 in this case ). You may have to look through the entire channels that you have scanned to fine out where they are now at. Not knowing what tv you have I don't know how it interprets the channels. Both by Vizio and Sony see channel 7.1 ( ABC-HD ) but my LG Tuner sees it at 117-1. So it's a game of hide and seek.


One thing to check is whether or not your Tv needs to do a new complete scan or not. Some Tv's will keep the original scanned channels and just add new channels that it finds. You may have to do a complete new scan, that's what I had to do with my LG tuner. Hope this helps.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ssmobin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16449429
> 
> 
> For now the only channels that are being converted to digital are the channels 35 and above, the rest will remain analog for about another 3 years and then those will be converted to digital also.
> 
> 
> The local channels, including the HD channels, are not encrypted and should be available to any digital tuner. Your tv may not see the HD channels, like ABC-HD, at the same channel ( 7.1 in this case ). You may have to look through the entire channels that you have scanned to fine out where they are now at. Not knowing what tv you have I don't know how it interprets the channels. Both by Vizio and Sony see channel 7.1 ( ABC-HD ) but my LG Tuner sees it at 117-1. So it's a game of hide and seek.
> 
> 
> One thing to check is whether or not your Tv needs to do a new complete scan or not. Some Tv's will keep the original scanned channels and just add new channels that it finds. You may have to do a complete new scan, that's what I had to do with my LG tuner. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the info on the local channels. I have a Pionner PRO-1130HD. I did a rescan and its picking up 7.1 KGO-DT (which was abc HD as of yesterday) but not displaying a picture, just a black screen. The strange thing is that it is now showing 7.2 KGO-New (which wasnt there yesterday), so I am wondering if comcast is doing some things on their end before the May 30th switch.


None of the HD channels are coming in even though the scan picked them up. 2.1 FOX-HD, 4.2 KRON-HD, 5.1 CBS-HD, 7.1 ABC-HD, 9.1 KQED HD, 11.1 NBC HD etc.


I am hoping it is just a signal glitch on comcasts part, but will search the rest of the channels it picked up (after channel 80, all the channels it picked up arent displaying a picture, just a black screen like the HD channels) again to double check and see if anything shows up.


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## maddog510

Where does Silicondust get their info from? I typed in my zip code which is 94534 & it showed the wrong lineup for my area.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16448829
> 
> 
> What Basic? Could be Limited Basic or Expanded Basic, but probably from that price it must be Limited.



Yes, it is "Limited Basic" though they don't say that. Instead it says: local TV stations plus PBS, Discovery Channel and C-SPAN. So no shopping channels?


----------



## Tom Koegel

Are the Giants in HD tonight on 720 or 721? The guide in D* says we should have a high def feed, but it didn't show up.


It's nice to be playing the Nats . . . it's a little easier to take the low def feed when the hometown nine are scoring runs . . . and for the long run-starved Mr. Cain!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16449893
> 
> 
> Are the Giants in HD tonight on 720 or 721? The guide in D* says we should have a high def feed, but it didn't show up.
> 
> 
> It's nice to be playing the Nats . . . it's a little easier to take the low def feed when the hometown nine are scoring runs . . . and for the long run-starved Mr. Cain!



giants are always on 720, a's are on 721. YAY PANDA SANDOVAL!!


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16449816
> 
> 
> Yes, it is "Limited Basic" though they don't say that. Instead it says: local TV stations plus PBS, Discovery Channel and C-SPAN. So no shopping channels?



I wonder if the offer is for new customers only? But they sent it to you and you are a current customer?


Never seen them run a special on Limited Basic before. I thought they didn't even want to offer it but were pressured by FCC to do so. I'm frequently called with an offer to get me to upgrade to Standard Cable. They must be desperate for any business they can get.


----------



## hcady

The basic offer for $10 is for the people that will lose analog over the air stations on june 12 and have problems with digital broadcast. Comcast is just trying to pick up a few more customers and then will be able to promote other more expensive services.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The ad is just a flier mixed right in with the grocery and drug store fliers. It is targeted to anyone specifically. It says it is limited to "new residential customers."


----------



## RBurks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16438772
> 
> 
> Patty,
> 
> ...if you were worried about not seeing "Alzheimer's Project" consider yourself lucky.
> 
> 
> I watched it and it was by far the most demoralizing, uninspiring and most disheartening program I have ever viewed. I rarely do a review of a program but this one was just atrocious in every way. If it's intent was to show the hopelessness of the disease and to scare the heck out of people that feel they might have the disease, then it accomplished it's goal. I'm serious, this program offered no help, no hope....it offered nothing to inspire or to give hope. I do not know what Maria Shriver hoped to accomplish with this program. She really needed to balance the program not only with the bad things about the disease but with a little inspiration or some hope. There wasn't even some type of educational value to the show. No history of what the disease is, what studies have been done or what treatments have been tested or have shown some effectiveness for treating the disease.
> 
> ...
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I watched the KQED documentary on mental illness, and it ended with the sobering statistic that twice as many people are affected with schizophrenia than alzheimers. And the statistics on bipolar (when collected) will probably sober us all...likely affecting around 10% of the population".


Perhaps the point is the critical message must be delivered for people to take action. Sun Tzu's "death ground", leaving no option but to fight for your life.


Perhaps?


----------



## somekind

I rescanned my TV and all my cable channels are in 3 digit format. Where can I find a list of the channels and the numbers they correspond to?


----------



## fuzzywuzzy

I'm using a Comcast direct input to my HDTV and need to search out channels manually. I rescanned but just can't find it anywhere. Comcast says it's 187.


Thanks


----------



## walk

Everything above 72 or so is encrypted, you need a cable box.


----------



## TPeterson

That's not correct. Many channels above 72 are unencrypted QAM. For those you just need to figure out which is which when you don't have a cable box. For the 53rd time: _Check the Silicondust website channel list for your zipcode as a first cut at mapping out the clear-QAM stations_.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16454771
> 
> 
> Everything above 72 or so is encrypted, you need a cable box.



No. There are unencrypted channels in the 18x-19x range and 702-712. Don't know about 187 specificly.


----------



## PerkyNot

*How do I find Universal Sports on QAM in Los Gatos*


I'm looking at the channel right now on my TV direct. I'm getting it on Virtual channel 11.3


Check this site to see what channel you are suppose to use: www.silicondust.com 


John


----------



## walk

Oh, it's KNTV-DT3, that's why.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16454982
> 
> 
> No. There are unencrypted channels in the 18x-19x range and 702-712. Don't know about 187 specificly.



Going by Comcast's channel numbers that is, not the QAM channel #, the digital channels above 72ish are encrypted (if they are not a local station sub-channel or etc). 702-712 are Comcast channel numbers, not QAM. Those are the local HD feeds normally found on (QAM) 2.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, 11.1, etc.


----------



## TPeterson

The "channel number" where things are "normally found" depends on how you go about acquiring them. Some equipment displays the Comcast numbers (189, 702, etc.), others show the broadcasters' "virtual channel" numbers (2.1, 9.4, etc.) provided Comcast passes that information along in the data stream, and still others show the traditional (aka "real") cable channel numbers (2-158 for a 1-GHz cable system).


----------



## somekind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16454958
> 
> 
> For the 53rd time: _Check the Silicondust website channel list for your zipcode as a first cut at mapping out the clear-QAM stations_.



I just checked their lineup and the information is not accurate for my area. The channels are close, but some are off by one or two.


Are there any other resources?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16456437
> 
> 
> I just checked their lineup and the information is not accurate for my area. The channels are close, but some are off by one or two.
> 
> 
> Are there any other resources?



get a DTA and look at the channel mapping info on the diagnostic screens. It won't help with HD stations, but everything else will be there.


----------



## somekind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16461697
> 
> 
> get a DTA and look at the channel mapping info on the diagnostic screens. It won't help with HD stations, but everything else will be there.



I don't really know what 'get DTA' means, besides the fact that I'm already seeing the channels. All I want to get is a list of what's being offered in my area to print out. I can do it myself, but what a waste!! At least I should know where to submit the information if I bother to take the time to ID the channels I'm getting.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16461777
> 
> 
> I don't really know what 'get DTA' means, besides the fact that I'm already seeing the channels. All I want to get is a list of what's being offered in my area to print out. I can do it myself, but what a waste!! At least I should know where to submit the information if I bother to take the time to ID the channels I'm getting.



DTA has the most up-to-date mapping info. Whatever you write down/submit today may be outdated tomorrow.


----------



## somekind

Sorry to be a burden, but I'm only interested in getting up-to-date channel assignments for CA. Is there a website that supports this information?


----------



## bobby94928

There is NO channel assignment for California. Not even for a given city. They are all dependent on every single head end and they can change at any moment. You are trying to simplify something that isn't simple at all. Said differently KTVU is on channel 132-2 in parts of San Francisco and on channel 128-2 in Rohnert Park.....


----------



## somekind

OK, thanks for clearing that up.


I figured that the internet would have more information than COMCAST.


After I finish compiling my local channel info, where do I upload it?


----------



## TPeterson

Since, as Bobby said, the line-up is subject to change at Comcast's whim it's really not worthwhile to upload it anywhere. The Silicondust website is automatically "maintained" via automated collection of data from HD Homerun users and is the best bet for current lineups. But as you saw, even that is sometimes out of date.


----------



## walk

Correct me if I'm wrong but if Comcast entered the correct program ID for all the digitial channels wouldn't that mean i.e. channel 37 = 37 and so on?


You'd think it would take about 15 minutes to do that, but I guess Comcost has other priorities, like charging you more money for a cable box.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16462217
> 
> 
> OK, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> I figured that the internet would have more information than COMCAST.
> 
> 
> After I finish compiling my local channel info, where do I upload it?



You could use docs.google.com to create a spreadsheet and share it.

I have one here but it is just for Comcast in Mountain View CA 94041:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...0c1FIeiBnLsNKA


----------



## somekind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/16463059
> 
> 
> You could use docs.google.com to create a .spreadsheet and share it.
> 
> I have one here but it is just for Comcast in Mountain View CA 94041:
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?k...0c1FIeiBnLsNKA



That's what I have to do. I can't believe that I have to make my own channel list. Is everyone doing this? S.T.U.P.I.D.


I go online to find solutions to my problems. Where are the internet gods when I need them???


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16464130
> 
> 
> That's what I have to do. I can't believe that I have to make my own channel list. Is everyone doing this? S.T.U.P.I.D.
> 
> 
> I go online to find solutions to my problems. Where are the internet gods when I need them???



not sure what you want from people when the channel assignments change frequently and are all different based on which part of the city you are in.


----------



## RBurks

Ouch - I rescanned QAM last night. It seems uglier than what you might get doing it completely random.


So is there any hope they will cleanup of all this after the digital switch, or will Comcast just leave it like it is - all messed up.


BTW - we got 2 of those "baby boxes" yesterday. Seems like they are teasers to make you want to pay for the better boxes that give you the premium channels you are already paying for, and On Demand. A lot of work to just get to the basic digital channels. Unfortunately need them as got two old non-digital TVs


I love Comcast!


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was lookng at Silicon Dust's listings for my zip code which HAS been accurate in the past but now they seem to reflect the other headend that is in this town. There are two serving Martinez. I should probably alert them to the fact there are sometimes more than one Comcast headend serving a community probably due to different cable companies serving the community at one time.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16464130
> 
> 
> That's what I have to do. I can't believe that I have to make my own channel list. Is everyone doing this? S.T.U.P.I.D.
> 
> 
> I go online to find solutions to my problems. Where are the internet gods when I need them???





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16462061
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a burden, but I'm only interested in getting up-to-date channel assignments for CA. Is there a website that supports this information?



Not entirely sure what you are looking for. Are you looking for something along the lines of this?

Code:


Code:


CHANNEL     ASSIGNEDTO      NAME
------------------------------------------
    53         128.11         NICK
    54         128.7          TOON
    55          78.6          DIS
    56         119.7          CNN
etc...

Comcast actually sends this out with the broadcast. I have a program that picks it up, decodes it and spits out the above output.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16471170
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure what you are looking for. Are you looking for something along the lines of this?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CHANNEL     ASSIGNEDTO      NAME
> ------------------------------------------
> 53         128.11         NICK
> 54         128.7          TOON
> 55          78.6          DIS
> 56         119.7          CNN
> etc...
> 
> Comcast actually sends this out with the broadcast. I have a program that picks it up, decodes it and spits out the above output.



What program ?


----------



## maddog510

this is what silicondust says my lineup is for 94533 which is incorrect.
http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...#lineup_272153 

they have inacurate data.


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, the Silicondust lineups are derived from customer scans and at times, such as now when there are more than the usual number of station changes, those will be out of date. That's why I recommended it as a "first cut" for finding out what's where. I note that there are right now two lineups shown for your zipcode. The lineups for my zipcode are also messed up right now.


The best solution in terms of timeliness, of course, is to use the SCTE-65 data as dlou99's program does. However, that's rather less convenient than going to the Silicondust site--and it evidently doesn't give you the HD locals.


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somekind* /forum/post/16464130
> 
> 
> That's what I have to do. I can't believe that I have to make my own channel list. Is everyone doing this? S.T.U.P.I.D.



Comcast *REALLY* wants you to rent a set-top box from them, so they can push their pay products. They have no incentive to make it convenient to just hook up your QAM-capable TV. Similarly, they only support cable cards (e.g, for HD Tivo) because the government ordered them to do so.


----------



## marc.aronson

KGO AM 810 talk radio had someone on from Comcast today to discuss the digital conversion. I didn't catch his last name, but I believe his first name was Andrew. I asked him about Comcast's plans on the extended basic channels. He said that Comcast does plan to start encrypting the extended basic channels once they finish all the network conversions. His estimate was that this would happen in the November - December time frame.


Marc


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16475853
> 
> 
> He said that Comcast does plan to start encrypting the extended basic channels once they finish all the network conversions.



Unless Comcast wants to throw away all of the DTAs which were just deployed, I would say that statement is BS.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/16472329
> 
> 
> What program ?



The one I attached several posts up.


However, since then I've updated it a bit. In response to the peanut gallery, I changed the output to look more like the above, added PSIP so you'll have the HD locals, made it compile under Windows and added HDHomerun support (no idea if it works because I don't have one; it was only a couple extra lines of code after putting in file/stdin input mode).


The new version is at http://scte65scan.sourceforge.net


----------



## marc.aronson

dlou99, nice program. Have you found a way to automatically determine which VCT_ID is the appropraite choice? In my area I need to use 3055, but it took a fair amount of comparing of the VCT tables to schedulesdirect to figure out the right one. I'm figuring there must be some way to do this automatically, as the DTA box they shipped to my house somehow figures it out...


Marc


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16475853
> 
> 
> KGO AM 810 talk radio had someone on from Comcast today to discuss the digital conversion. I didn't catch his last name, but I believe his first name was Andrew.



The famed "Mr. J."

_Encrypted_ can describe a few processes, from Open Cable digital encryption to putting a trap on the cable.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The famed "Mr. J" sounds like he's in his 20s.










I loved how Michael Finney freaked when the calls became technical about QAM. Welcome to the digital age, America.


----------



## viperx116

Damn, just found out I need a cable box for the Jade channel now. Why can't they put it in the clear...


----------



## ZildjianKX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16475853
> 
> 
> KGO AM 810 talk radio had someone on from Comcast today to discuss the digital conversion. I didn't catch his last name, but I believe his first name was Andrew. I asked him about Comcast's plans on the extended basic channels. He said that Comcast does plan to start encrypting the extended basic channels once they finish all the network conversions. His estimate was that this would happen in the November - December time frame.
> 
> 
> Marc



Were you the caller from Cupertino?


Yours was the only call that was at all interesting, and the show's host was a total ****** to you. I got so pissed after how rude he was that I turned it off after that.


I really don't like how they kept saying that all you need is a TV with a QAM tuner and you're set. If you want extended basic channels soon, a QAM tuner isn't going to do it if they encrypt them...


I'm also confused about them mentioning a line filter. I don't think a line filter is going to "filter out" clear QAM stations, but maybe I'm wrong.


Also, I had no idea why my TiVo series 3 was picking up the extended basic channels with my cable cards until I heard your call, makes sense now. I just downgraded my package to limited basic after my promo ended and was pretty happy to still be getting those channels.


Did anyone ask them about when Tru2way is being rolled out in the Bay?


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/16477946
> 
> 
> Were you the caller from Cupertino?
> 
> 
> Yours was the only call that was at all interesting...



That was me. I'm glad you found the question interesting and I appreciate that feedback -- I did feel that the host was a bit rude & cut me off prematurely. If we had been able to talk for a few more minutes it would have been clear how the issue effects many of his listeners. There are many issues at play:


1. Prior to my call the Comcast guest stated that TV's with QAM tuners can tune all of your channels w/ out problems. We all know this isn't true as the encrypted channels also require your TV set to have a cable card slot. This latter point was never stated and is very important.


2. I didn't hear the discussion about the line filter, but I've read about it elsewhere. There is a filter in your connection that can filter out a subset of frequencies. Your filter can be activated and de-activated remotely by Comcast. Historically it was used to turn off the unencypted extended basic channels to the homes of those that did not subscribe to that service.


Comcast has a legitimate need to prevent people from accessing services they are not paying for. During the restructuring of their network some stuff is unencrypted that, in the end, they plan to encrypt. Once the dust settles, to the best of my understanding they have 2 choices:


3a. Encrypt extended basic channels. This would be a very bad choice for the average consumer as it means that the many digital TVs with clear-QAM tuners will not be able to access the majority of the programming they are paying for without the renting a cable box.


3b. From what I understand Comcast would have to violate current regulations to take the approach described in 3a. It has to do with the way the DTA boxes they are giving out were designed.


4. Move the extended basic digital channels into the frequency range controlled by the filter. This way they can turn off extended-basic to the households that aren't paying for it while still leaving them unencrypted. This would be the ideal choice for many of us, as it would enable us to continue to use our digital tuners in our TV sets for many of the channels we are paying to have access to.


The guest seemed to imply that they are headed down the path described in point 3a. This would be painful and I hope they do not do this.


Marc


----------



## ZildjianKX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16478153
> 
> 
> Your filter can be activated and de-activated remotely by Comcast. Historically it was used to turn off the unencypted extended basic channels to the homes of those that did not subscribe to that service.



Can the filters really be activated and deactivated remotely? From my experience Comcast always has to do a truck roll to physically add or remove the filter when you change your service between limited and extended cable.


I can see why Comcast would want to go the encrypted route... they have 100% control on their end and there is no way for consumers to circumvent it to get access to more channels. With a physical filter, the consumer can always remove it.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/16478310
> 
> 
> Can the filters really be activated and deactivated remotely? From my experience Comcast always has to do a truck roll to physically add or remove the filter when you change your service between limited and extended cable.
> 
> 
> I can see why Comcast would want to go the encrypted route... they have 100% control on their end and there is no way for consumers to circumvent it to get access to more channels. With a physical filter, the consumer can always remove it.



At my house, the filter is up at the attachment point on the telephone pole. Messing with that filter is a crime with significant punishments. It also requires special tools to remove. I would not suggest attempting it. The money you would save is not worth the risk.


----------



## ZildjianKX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16478421
> 
> 
> At my house, the filter is up at the attachment point on the telephone pole. Messing with that filter is a crime with significant punishments. It also requires special tools to remove. I would not suggest attempting it. The money you would save is not worth the risk.



Oh don't worry, I wasn't planning on removing the filter, I was just curious. The filters in the last apartment complex I was in were just screwed on the line, and in a lock box (I know since I had to help the technician locate it). Are the remote filters powered then? And just have an IP on the cable network which they can remotely control? That's pretty cool if that's how it works.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The filter covers a broad number of channels and even if they gave you the HD versions along with the HD versions of the Extend Basic channels in the notch filter range they would still have room left over they could be using for more channels. That may be the reason for the encryption.


----------



## Derek87

i called comcast and got a message they knew something was amiss...i hope that they figure it out soon, but i wanted to check to confirm i'm not the only one with these problems.


(7.1, 9.1, 11.1 are zero signal)


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZildjianKX* /forum/post/16478310
> 
> 
> Can the filters really be activated and deactivated remotely? From my experience Comcast always has to do a truck roll to physically add or remove the filter when you change your service between limited and extended cable.



There are no remote activated filters. Was a budding technology back in the 80's though.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16476803
> 
> 
> dlou99, nice program. Have you found a way to automatically determine which VCT_ID is the appropraite choice? In my area I need to use 3055, but it took a fair amount of comparing of the VCT tables to schedulesdirect to figure out the right one. I'm figuring there must be some way to do this automatically, as the DTA box they shipped to my house somehow figures it out...



Unfortunately, no. For now, the fastest way is to get a DTA and punch up the diagnostic screen .


However, you might be able to help. If you could take screen caps of the diagnostics, then go to someone else's house who you know has a different lineup, plug it in and then take more screen caps, that might help with figuring out if it's even possible to automate that aspect and maybe perhaps find clues as to how.


----------



## walk

The filters aren't remote-controllable that I know of, they are just dumb "dongles" attached to the line. Mine is in a utility box literally in my front yard (cableco has a small easement to my property) it serves my house and 3 others on my "court". If I wanted to I could EASILY open it and remove the filter, though I wouldn't bother since cable has nothing I don't already get on satellite... except maybe the KNTV weather channel... LOL.


Speaking of which, PQ on the Giants game on KNTV 11 (Friday night?) was pretty lousy. Very bad MPEG2 blocking and such during movement. Way to go guys, that's okay we don't need picture quality, what we really need is another weather channel!


----------



## viperx116

Can someone inform me about the Jade channel move? If I downgrade my service to limited basic, will I be able to order the Jade channel? I keep getting contradictory info from the CSRs.


----------



## mikeaymar

OK, so Anyroom On Demand is sort of interesting, but probably not to most users. What would be really interesting is Anyroom DVR or more. We have four Comcast HD DVR's in our house (the pathology behind this is for another thread), and it would be nice to be able to:

- Watch a program recorded on one DVR on another tv in the house which is also connected to a DVR.

- Watch a live program from one DVR on another DVR which is already recording programs on it's two built-in tuners.

Anyone have any idea if either or both of the above capabilities will be offered by Comcast in our lifetime?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/16478629
> 
> 
> i called comcast and got a message they knew something was amiss...i hope that they figure it out soon, but i wanted to check to confirm i'm not the only one with these problems.
> 
> 
> (7.1, 9.1, 11.1 are zero signal)



anyone else? still have problems and right now on hold over the phone with TOTALLY clueless CS folks who say that i'm mistaken and i must be having my antenna (ie, OTA) not working properly. Sigh...


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16484566
> 
> 
> Can someone inform me about the Jade channel move? If I downgrade my service to limited basic, will I be able to order the Jade channel? I keep getting contradictory info from the CSRs.




Yes, you will be able to order Jade with limited basic. You will have to have a cable box hooked up( since Jade is currently on ch. 262 and moving to ch. 360 in a couple days). So your monthly bill would be $10.95 for Jade, $3.20 for the monthly box rental charge,( That $ amount may be off just a little bit, I forget what the exact amount is now) .Plus however much limited basic is per month in your city. That charge is different from city to city


----------



## rsra13

Good news! (for some)


NFL and Comcast settle dispute. The NFL Network channel should be back as part of the digital package.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16489698
> 
> 
> Good news! (for some)
> 
> 
> NFL and Comcast settle dispute. The NFL Network channel should be back as part of the digital package.



so i don't need the sports tier right?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16489966
> 
> 
> so i don't need the sports tier right?



That's what I understand. Digital Plus maybe? or whatever is called right now.



> Quote:
> Comcast and the National Football League said Tuesday they had reached an agreement for the nation's largest cable operator to carry the football channel on its second-most popular digital cable tier.


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slu...v=ap&type=lgns


----------



## nikeykid

cool, now i make use of a channel that's only useful 8 times during the year, give or take a few college bowl games mixed in.


----------



## SVcabron

I wonder if I will be good with the digital Silver tier when it comes to the NFL Network?


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16487358
> 
> 
> Yes, you will be able to order Jade with limited basic. You will have to have a cable box hooked up( since Jade is currently on ch. 262 and moving to ch. 360 in a couple days). So your monthly bill would be $10.95 for Jade, $3.20 for the monthly box rental charge,( That $ amount may be off just a little bit, I forget what the exact amount is now) .Plus however much limited basic is per month in your city. That charge is different from city to city



You sure? I asked again and they said I need to at least be on a digital tier (expanded basic) to order it.


----------



## rxp19

I'm going to be moving to Fremont, right next to the 680 off the Washington exit.
*

Does anyone know if parts of Fremont are on a 550Mhz system??*


I really don't want to run into a situation where I have limited HD channels.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16491382
> 
> 
> I'm going to be moving to Fremont, right next to the 680 off the Washington exit.
> *
> 
> Does anyone know if parts of Fremont are on a 550Mhz system??*
> 
> 
> I really don't want to run into a situation where I have limited HD channels.



From everything I've heard, all of Fremont is 750 Mhz, and currently in the process of the digital transition (a bunch of analog channels disappeared yesterday, but not all of 35-84).


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16491142
> 
> 
> You sure? I asked again and they said I need to at least be on a digital tier (expanded basic) to order it.




Yes, I'm 100% sure on that one. I'll send you a PM to give you the contact info to a CSR who actually know's what he's talking about. Then he can set you up with limited basic + the Jade channel.


----------



## pappy97

My wife and I are looking to cut down our cable bill as much as possible. We cut our total cable + internet from $179/mo to under $100/mo, but we want to slash it more. *Basically there is only one channel we cannot live without: CSN-BA HD, for the Sharks primarily. And we must have HD DVR functionality* because we love to record the game (Regular season) and then start watching a half hour or hour later to avoid commercials and intermissions.


1.) Can I reduce my service to "Expanded" (or I think they call it Standard now) Basic and still keep my Comcast HD-DVR and still receive CSN-BA HD? I pay a fee for this HD-DVR, so I don't see why they wouldn't let me keep it with Expanded/Standard. Right now I'm on "Digital Starter" I think it's called, I know for sure I'm on the lowest "Digital" package.


2.) Can I reduce my service to expanded/standard and still get a cablecard for a TiVo HD? Does it even make sense to get a TiVo HD these days with Comcast Bay Area cable or is Comcast doing something to render them useless on their systems?


3.) Any other suggestions for the cheapest way to get CSN-BA HD with an HD-DVR (an actual HD DVR set top box, not a PC QAM tuner) that I am missing?


Thanks!!


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16491142
> 
> 
> You sure? I asked again and they said I need to at least be on a digital tier (expanded basic) to order it.



Yes, you can get it with just limited basic.

Also check out the current promotion if you are in the listed cities.
http://www.tvbusa.com/index.asp?vers...categoryid=754


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16491142
> 
> 
> You sure? I asked again and they said I need to at least be on a digital tier (expanded basic) to order it.



Let me check my headend...
Code:


Code:


$ ./scte65scan | grep JADE
PID 0x1ffc found
Collecting data (may take up to 2 minutes)
System Time Table thinks it is Tue May 19 21:15:00 2009
System Time Table thinks it is Tue May 19 21:16:00 2009
 262   95.7       4  JADE

Yup, I can get it. You probably can too.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16493060
> 
> 
> My wife and I are looking to cut down our cable bill as much as possible. We cut our total cable + internet from $179/mo to under $100/mo, but we want to slash it more. *Basically there is only one channel we cannot live without: CSN-BA HD, for the Sharks primarily. And we must have HD DVR functionality* because we love to record the game (Regular season) and then start watching a half hour or hour later to avoid commercials and intermissions.
> 
> 
> 1.) Can I reduce my service to "Expanded" (or I think they call it Standard now) Basic and still keep my Comcast HD-DVR and still receive CSN-BA HD? I pay a fee for this HD-DVR, so I don't see why they wouldn't let me keep it with Expanded/Standard. Right now I'm on "Digital Starter" I think it's called, I know for sure I'm on the lowest "Digital" package.
> 
> 
> 2.) Can I reduce my service to expanded/standard and still get a cablecard for a TiVo HD? Does it even make sense to get a TiVo HD these days with Comcast Bay Area cable or is Comcast doing something to render them useless on their systems?
> 
> 
> 3.) Any other suggestions for the cheapest way to get CSN-BA HD with an HD-DVR (an actual HD DVR set top box, not a PC QAM tuner) that I am missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm 99% sure CSN-BA (and CSN-CA where the Sharks are moving to next season) HD are only available with a digital package. I think the cheapest one should suffice - I had "Classic" but I think they phased it out... check the web site.


Yes you can turn in the Comcast HD-DVR ($16/mo) and rent a CableCard instead, which is cheaper, in fact the first one might be free, but for DVR you'd have to buy a TivoHD ($250 or so?) and pay the monthly fee ($10-15?) so it wouldn't really be cheaper - though the service and equipment (especially) might be much better.


If you just want the "analog" versions, ch 40 and ch 89 is it? Then yes you can downgrade to Standard cable (and grab a free DTA box when they phase out analog if they haven't already), but that means no HD.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16494388
> 
> 
> I'm 99% sure CSN-BA (and CSN-CA where the Sharks are moving to next season) HD are only available with a digital package. I think the cheapest one should suffice - I had "Classic" but I think they phased it out... check the web site.
> 
> 
> Yes you can turn in the Comcast HD-DVR ($16/mo) and rent a CableCard instead, which is cheaper, in fact the first one might be free, but for DVR you'd have to buy a TivoHD ($250 or so?) and pay the monthly fee ($10-15?) so it wouldn't really be cheaper - though the service and equipment (especially) might be much better.



As to the first point, I've now downgraded to the lowest digital package, Digital Starter. If I have to keep that to keep CSN-BA HD/CSN-CA HD, ugh but okay.


Instead of TiVo, what about Sony DHG-HDD250/500? They don't make it anymore, but you can find it on ebay/secondary market. They accept cablecard, and had no monthly fee (instead they used a free TV Guide EPG or something).


I don't think I can live with only analog CSN-BA HD/CSN-CA HD.


----------



## c3

The first CableCard is free, even with limited basic. TiVo HD is around $210-$250, and lifetime service can be purchased for around $300. Upgrade it to 1TB for


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeaymar* /forum/post/16486905
> 
> 
> OK, so Anyroom On Demand is sort of interesting, but probably not to most users. What would be really interesting is Anyroom DVR or more.
> 
> Anyone have any idea if either or both of the above capabilities will be offered by Comcast in our lifetime?



This could be a feature of the new DCX boxes. The boxes should hit the streets this year or sooner.


----------



## rshaw

DTA Experience - Not impressed

I came home last night in Milpitas, and found that the Expanded basic stations were gone. They had gone digital and I needed to install the DTAs I had picked up from the Comcast office. After hooking all four units up I called Comcast to have them activated. The agent I spoke to sounded like she was over seas but activated all 4 boxes; only one came up with video. Two others went to a solid light but no picture, and the third was still blinking two quick blinks and pasuse. After about 1/2 hour I called again, still no success with the remaining three. The agent I spoke to this time kept thanking me but couldn't get them working. He said they were upgrading their system and they would come up within an hour. After one hour still no picture so I disconnected the DTAs and am now just watching onlly the Basic chanels. I'll try again this afternoon.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rshaw* /forum/post/16496511
> 
> 
> DTA Experience - Not impressed
> 
> I came home last night in Milpitas, and found that the Expanded basic stations were gone. They had gone digital and I needed to install the DTAs I had picked up from the Comcast office. After hooking all four units up I called Comcast to have them activated. The agent I spoke to sounded like she was over seas but activated all 4 boxes; only one came up with video. Two others went to a solid light but no picture, and the third was still blinking two quick blinks and pasuse. After about 1/2 hour I called again, still no success with the remaining three. The agent I spoke to this time kept thanking me but couldn't get them working. He said they were upgrading their system and they would come up within an hour. After one hour still no picture so I disconnected the DTAs and am now just watching onlly the Basic chanels. I'll try again this afternoon.



My two came up fine when talking to the agent on the phone. But that was a couple months ago, and I suspect the system is under pressure now to activate a lot of DTA's...


That said, I don't use them to watch any video, just for QAM channel mapping.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16494742
> 
> 
> The first CableCard is free, even with limited basic. TiVo HD is around $210-$250, and lifetime service can be purchased for around $300. Upgrade it to 1TB for


----------



## rshaw

MiikeSM, one of my TVs is QAM but I can't find some of the channels my son watches like NICK or DIS or TOON. I scanned last night but didn't spend a lot of time looking for the channels yet.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rshaw* /forum/post/16497432
> 
> 
> MiikeSM, one of my TVs is QAM but I can't find some of the channels my son watches like NICK or DIS or TOON. I scanned last night but didn't spend a lot of time looking for the channels yet.



Scanning for these channels sometimes is dicey on the TV's since Comcast doesn't add PSIP data to the mpeg stream. You might want to see what the DTA says is the frequency and program number for NICK etc... and manually tuning it on the TV. If that works, then save it as a favorite or whatever your TV supports.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16497269
> 
> 
> Are you talking about basically the first box being free, and if it happens to be a cablecard box, then the cablecard is therefore free, or are you saying the first cabelcard is free even if you have other STB's activated?



First card without any other STB. Otherwise, you will be charged additional outlet fees.


----------



## abg

Sorry to ask this question here, rather than at silicondust.com, but I wasn't able to find the answer to my question over there. Since there have been so many references to that website from this forum I'm hoping that I can find out what I need here, instead.


The channel mapping function at silicondust for my ZIP code (94022) happens to have 5 possibilities; 1 for over-the-air digital, and 4 for Comcast cable. The four Comcast possibilities have slightly different numbers of channels (~120) and the mappings produced are slightly different. Does anyone here know why there are so many? Does it reflect 4 distinct zones of some sort for Comcast in my ZIP code? The URLs for the 4 possible selections have one number that's different between them. The values are:


286065

286335

286765

286901


If anyone here can shed some light on how to determine which one covers my area I'd appreciate it.


Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16480858
> 
> 
> For now, the fastest way is to get a DTA and punch up the diagnostic screen.



I remember playing around with one of my new DTAs a few weeks ago and finding the channel map, but where is it on a Motorola DCH70 DCT? I found out how to get into the diagnostic screens, but can't find an option that displays a channel map.



Thanks!

Patty


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16501693
> 
> 
> I remember playing around with one of my new DTAs a few weeks ago and finding the channel map, but where is it on a Motorola DCH70 DCT? I found out how to get into the diagnostic screens, but can't find an option that displays a channel map.



You can lookup the current frequency, but there is no map like the DTAs have.


Ever go to cable box setup, view configuration and hit FAV on the remote? Ooodles of jibber jabber.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16502489
> 
> 
> You can lookup the current frequency, but there is no map like the DTAs have.
> 
> 
> Ever go to cable box setup, view configuration and hit FAV on the remote? Ooodles of jibber jabber.



But there is no VCT map that I am aware of, unless this is different on the DCX than the DCT's...


thx

mike


----------



## Cal1981

From Comcast's California Press Page, the latest on digital migration. Looks like the Benicia/Vallejo area, about 144,000 residents total gets nada again.


May

MOUNTAIN VIEW, 5/4/2009


PALO ALTO, MENLO PARK, EAST PALO ALTO, ATHERTON, LOS ALTOS HILLS, WOODSIDE, PORTOLA VALLEY, STANFORD, REDWOOD CITY, 5/5/2009

FREMONT 5/7/2009


SUNNYVALE 5/19/2009


BERKELEY 5/5/2009


BURLINGAME,MILLBRAE,HILLSBOROUGH 5/13/2009


CUPERTINO,LOS ALTOS 4/7/2009


MILPITAS, 5/15/2009


MILL VALLEY,SAUSALITO,BELVEDERE TIBURON 5/11/2009


SAN PABLO, HERCULES, PINOLE, RICHMOND, EL SOBRANTE, RODEO, CROCKETT, PORT COSTA 5/6/2009


PETALUMA,PENNGROVE 5/25/2009


WINDSOR, HEALDSBURG, SANTA ROSA, GUERNEVILLE, FORESTVILLE, RIO NIDO, MONTE RIO, SEBASTOPOL 5/20/2009

CLOVERDALE,GEYSERVILLE 5/21/2009


PITTSBURG, BAY POINT 5/26/2009


BRENTWOOD, OAKLEY, BYRON, KNIGHTSEN, BETHEL ISLAND, DISCOVERY BAY 5/26/2009


SUNNYVALE 5/19/2009

ROHNERT PARK,COTATI,PENNGROVE,SANTA ROSA,SEBASTOPOL,PETALUMA, 5/27/2009


SANTA ROSA,KENWOOD,FULTON,WINDSOR 5/26/2009


FAIRFIELD,SUISUN CITY,TRAVIS AFB 5/27/2009


FREMONT 5/26/2009


REDWOOD CITY,MENLO PARK,WOODSIDE,EMERALD HILLS,SAN CARLOS, 5/26/2009


SARATOGA 5/11/2009



June

SAN JOSE,ALVISO,MORGAN HILL 6/1/2009


SAN FRANCISCO 6/1/2009


SEBASTOPOL, SANTA ROSA ,BODEGA BAY, MONTE RIO, CAZADERO, CAMP MEEKER, OCCIDENTAL, GRATON, PETALUMA, FORESTVILLE ,BODEGA, 6/1/2009


FREMONT 6/1/2009


BRISBANE 6/2/2009


DALY CITY,PACIFICA 6/2/2009


FREMONT 6/3/2009


BAY POINT, PITTSBURG 6/1/2009


NEWARK 6/3/2009


VACAVILLE, 6/15/2009


SAN JOSE,CAMPBELL,LOS GATOS, 6/17/2009


ANTIOCH, PITTSBURG 6/22/2009


ANTIOCH 6/22/2009


ANTIOCH 6/23/2009


CASTRO VALLEY 6/24/2009


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16504614
> 
> 
> From Comcast's California Press Page, the latest on digital migration. Looks like the Benicia/Vallejo area, about 144,000 residents total gets nada again.



Where did this list come from? I don't see it on http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43 , and the duplicates in there (I see 4 dates for Fremont) are confusing.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Intereing list. When Comcast took over AT&T here the first sign was contractor trucks rolling into the neighborhood to upgrade the system. Guess it paid to be on a really old stinking system. Then I look at Castro Valley which was a test bed for Comcast Internet years ago and it is among the last to upgrade.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16504741
> 
> 
> Where did this list come from? I don't see it on http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43 , and the duplicates in there (I see 4 dates for Fremont) are confusing.


 http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=110 

Way down in the "Need More Answers to the World of More? Check Out Below" section. The download link is:

What Does Comcast's World of More Migration Equipment Look Like?


----------



## btran88

Hi All,


I'm in Dublin, CA and cannot receive Travel Channel - HD #755 (comcast). I know a friend in Walnut Creek who does receive it however. Does anyone know why?


----------



## jeffy1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16505096
> 
> http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=110
> 
> Way down in the "Need More Answers to the World of More? Check Out Below" section. The download link is:
> 
> What Does Comcast's World of More Migration Equipment Look Like?



So if my city is not listed, does that mean no upgrade?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffy1021* /forum/post/16505172
> 
> 
> So if my city is not listed, does that mean no upgrade?



No, the whole Bay Area is going to be migrated over by the end of the year. So if you're city isn't on the list it probabaly will be done at some point after June 24th, which is the last date the list shows


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btran88* /forum/post/16505135
> 
> 
> I'm in Dublin, CA and cannot receive Travel Channel - HD #755 (comcast). I know a friend in Walnut Creek who does receive it however. Does anyone know why?



Travel Channel HD is part of a handful of new HD channels only introduced where the existing network had the highest amount of bandwidth (860MHz). So Walnut Creek is probably an 860 neighborhood and you are 750MHz. It has to do with when your neighborhood was upgraded. In my neck of the woods, Marin County, the upgrade was done earlier and hence I am in an 750MHz zone. And thus those new HD channels were not available. See Why Doesn't Berkeley Have Travel Channel HD? Reply for an earlier explanation.


When Comcast finishes moving analog cable channels 35 to 82 throughout the Bay Area, one presumes that available bandwidth in your neighborhood will allow them to add those channels. It was the lack of progress on HD channels that was a significant factor in causing me to move to DirecTV.


----------



## Tom Koegel

To the point of my last post--is there any indication that Comcast is prepared to make use of freed-up bandwidth on a neighborhood by neighborhood basis? My impression is that they are waiting until the entire region undergoes the conversion before they roll out additional channels or services. The list of "new" channels on the previously linked press release page does not contain anything that I recognize as new.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16502489
> 
> 
> You can lookup the current frequency, but there is no map like the DTAs have.



Oh, okay, thanks. Yeah, I saw lots of details about the current channel, but was hoping there was a way to get a summary channel map of all of them.



> Quote:
> Ever go to cable box setup, view configuration and hit FAV on the remote? Ooodles of jibber jabber.



I didn't know about that one. In my case, it doesn't display much info (about 2/3 of a screen), but it's interesting to know that it's there.



Patty


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16507037
> 
> 
> I saw lots of details about the current channel, but was hoping there was a way to get a summary channel map of all of them.
> 
> ...
> 
> I didn't know about that one. In my case, it doesn't display much info (about 2/3 of a screen), but it's interesting to know that it's there.



One of those bits of info is VCT_ID, which you can feed into scte65scan and it will read the map from the cable for you. However, you'll need a PC based tuner or an HDHomerun to do so.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16507037
> 
> 
> I didn't know about that one. In my case, it doesn't display much info (about 2/3 of a screen), but it's interesting to know that it's there.
> 
> Patty



Keep going - keep hitting FAV and it pages through the whole subset.

_(edited, tried it on a DCX3400







)_


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16499145
> 
> 
> The channel mapping function at silicondust for my ZIP code (94022) happens to have 5 possibilities; 1 for over-the-air digital, and 4 for Comcast cable. The four Comcast possibilities have slightly different numbers of channels (~120) and the mappings produced are slightly different. Does anyone here know why there are so many? Does it reflect 4 distinct zones of some sort for Comcast in my ZIP code? The URLs for the 4 possible selections have one number that's different between them. The values are:
> 
> 
> 286065
> 
> 286335
> 
> 286765
> 
> 286901



Alan, your assumption is correct -- it represents 4 distinct lineups, only one of which is the correct lineup for your house. Here are some ways to figure out which one applies to you:


1. Check to see which virtual channel # SciFi, Hallmark and Oxygen are on vs. what your cable box shows those channels being on. Those stations tend to show up on different channels for different lineups.


2. Look at the name of the local access channels -- do any of them have a name that is sugestion of your area? As an example, my lineup's local access station had the name of my city in it.


3. If those suggestions don't work, try a brute-force process of elimination by tuning the suggestion physical channels until you find discrepancies that enable you to rule out 3 of the 4 lineups.


Assuming you have an DTA box you can get the VCTID from the diagnostic screen, but I'm not sure how the VCTID relates to silicon dust's ID numbers.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16498829
> 
> 
> First card without any other STB. Otherwise, you will be charged additional outlet fees.



That's what I suspected. Oh well, I thiink I'll just return the dead DCT and be be done with it. Sage is pretty reliable so it's just not worth paying that much for a backup DVR...


----------



## abg

Thanks; glad to hear I was on the right track. What's the procedure, or link to one, for getting to the DTA diagnostic screen? I searched AVS a little last night for that info but couldn't come up with the specifics.


ABG


----------



## pappy97

How easy would be to implement an HTPC solution to save a few bucks in re DVR?


I am wondering, for example, if I could downgrade to a HD box that didn't have a DVR from Comcast, but had firewire output such that I could use my computer as a DVR and record sports off CSN-BA HD.


Is this doable on Comcast Bay Area systems? And what is the savings is moving from the dual-tuner HD DVR to a HD STB with no DVR functionality? Thanks!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16510845
> 
> 
> How easy would be to implement an HTPC solution to save a few bucks in re DVR?
> 
> 
> I am wondering, for example, if I could downgrade to a HD box that didn't have a DVR from Comcast, but had firewire output such that I could use my computer as a DVR and record sports off CSN-BA HD.
> 
> 
> Is this doable on Comcast Bay Area systems? And what is the savings is moving from the dual-tuner HD DVR to a HD STB with no DVR functionality? Thanks!



The HTPC route is ALWAYS more expensive than the STB route. If you go that route its because you care about other things than cost.


Firewire still needs a box and doesn't work with most of the encrypted channels that are set to not allow recordings.


cablecard is a better choice, then you can use Tivo or windows media center, but both have issues. You can use STB's with an R5000-HD mod or hook them to HD-DVR encoders, but both are expensive and you still pay for box rental (though not the DVR fee).


----------



## Brian Conrad

Though I have a Comcast DVR I can also use my Ubuntu machine along with HDHR to record two open QAM channels at once. The machine is only a 2.4 Ghz P4 and a good use for an old board. I have another machine with a Fusion Gold HDTV card on it too. So that is three open QAM channels I could record at the same time. I can also play them back over my network on my HD set with my Linkplayer2. I also have a KWorld 340U stick which I bought cheap and sorta works though the software can never get through a complete channel scan. If it worked that would make 4 additional open QAM DVR options. I got the stick to test areas for ATSC reception with my notebook though it also does QAM.


There are plenty of cheap tuners (~$50) that might do the trick on an older computer. Go over and see what people are doing in the HTPC section these days.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16511400
> 
> 
> Though I have a Comcast DVR I can also use my Ubuntu machine along with HDHR to record two open QAM channels at once. The machine is only a 2.4 Ghz P4 and a good use for an old board. I have another machine with a Fusion Gold HDTV card on it too. So that is three open QAM channels I could record at the same time. I can also play them back over my network on my HD set with my Linkplayer2. I also have a KWorld 340U stick which I bought cheap and sorta works though the software can never get through a complete channel scan. If it worked that would make 4 additional open QAM DVR options. I got the stick to test areas for ATSC reception with my notebook though it also does QAM.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of cheap tuners (~$50) that might do the trick on an older computer. Go over and see what people are doing in the HTPC section these days.



Thanks for the advice. My biggest problem is you are talking about QAM options, but my need is for watching and recording CSN-BA HD/CSN-CA HD, and by all accounts, that is encrypted so those options are out for me. (If these channels are NOT encrypted, could someone please kindly let us know here and I'll get on my HTPC stat!). I don't need to really record anything else, just that.


If the Sharks had a significant local broadcast network deal (like they used to back in the day with KICU-36), I'd simply go to OTA with an HTPC to record shows.


P.S. *What is the cost savings to downgrade from Comcast's HD-DVR to Comcast's HD STB with no DVR? Thanks.*


----------



## walk

The HDDVR is $16/mo, the HD box is $8. So, $8/mo.


CSN is definitely encrypted, so you can't record it with clear-QAM, you would need a PC tuner with CableCard, which can only be bought with a brand new Vista computer, and I don't even think they make them any more.


Or you could try that Happauge HD-PVR that records from component video, it's $250. Plus you need the Comcast HD box.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16512714
> 
> 
> The HDDVR is $16/mo, the HD box is $8. So, $8/mo.
> 
> 
> CSN is definitely encrypted, so you can't record it with clear-QAM, you would need a PC tuner with CableCard, which can only be bought with a brand new Vista computer.
> 
> 
> Or that Happauge HD-PVR that records from component video, it's $250.



$8/mo isn't that much, but I'm intrigued by the possibility of going down to the HD STB with no DVR and using the combination of Hauppage HD-PVR and Sage TV on an HTPC.


From what I read, that would allow me to record content from on-demand, for example. And record many many shows, limited only by my hard disk space. It would only be a single tuner, but as I said before, that's not a problem.


Plus if I switched to satellite, I could just use that same HD-PVR + Sage TV set up for DVR functionality with sat. Interesting.


Thanks!


----------



## c3

Keep in mind that recording from component signals means there are additional mpeg decoder and encoder in the path, which most likely would result in lower quality video and audio.


----------



## walk

True it's another generation, but it records in high-quality MPEG4 (h.264 or what it's called...) so you probably don't lose much, if anything you can even notice.


The advantage is there is NO restrictions on what you can record/store/backup/etc.. ANY channel you can get, VOD, PPV, etc.. cable, satellite, OTA, etc... Anything that you can output to component. Then play it back on any media device, computer, xbox, playstation, etc etc... or convert it to your iPod/etc other portable format.


When I looked into a box like that about 2-3 years ago they cost $1000-1500. For $250 it seems like a steal.


----------



## walk

In other news, I see ch 11 is doing their patented "Lame-Def" broadcast for the Giants game tonite. Way to suck guys. When's their contract up? Bring back KTVU please.


----------



## dlou99

Well I said earlier that JADE was on basic. Looks like it's in a state of flux now. It's no longer showing up in the S-VCT. But I still seem to see it in the clear.


----------



## old64mb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16513831
> 
> 
> In other news, I see ch 11 is doing their patented "Lame-Def" broadcast for the Giants game tonite. Way to suck guys. When's their contract up? Bring back KTVU please.



I'd say the PQ is probably worse than even the preseason game, and even Faux's old stretch SD beat it. On the bright side, no Raj whatever his name is.


I really wonder what the contract specifies, since it's listed as HD.


And, of course, it's on HD on FSN-NW everywhere else but the Bay Area...and I actually like listening to Niehaus.


----------



## walk

Heh.. Raj is ok. I prefer him to most of the people they have, Amy G, "Bip", FP Santangelo.. ughh.. Even JT Snow isn't that good.


Considering we got Jon Miller, I'll suffer with the Lame-Def.


----------



## CharlesGH

In Milpitas, we went from a 550MHz system to a 1GHz system. I wonder if it is a coincidence that we also have Docsis 3.0 here also (22Mbit down, 6Mbit up, powerboost up to about 42Mbit). Do the Docsis 3.0 modems use any of that nice space between 860MHz and 1GHz?


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16513882
> 
> 
> Well I said earlier that JADE was on basic. Looks like it's in a state of flux now. It's no longer showing up in the S-VCT. But I still seem to see it in the clear.



I'm in SF and am not getting JADE anymore. This past week, it stopped showing up on ch.68 and 262. It was move to ch.360 which I could only receive on my digital receiver but not my DTAs. I was able to watch it for one day, but starting today I got the not authorized message. So it looks like the move to making it a premium only channel with no free periods is complete in my area.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16512735
> 
> 
> From what I read, that would allow me to record content from on-demand, for example. And record many many shows, limited only by my hard disk space. It would only be a single tuner, but as I said before, that's not a problem.
> 
> Thanks!



On-Demand is now encrypted too.


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rshaw* /forum/post/16496511
> 
> 
> DTA Experience - Not impressed
> 
> I came home last night in Milpitas, and found that the Expanded basic stations were gone. They had gone digital and I needed to install the DTAs I had picked up from the Comcast office. After hooking all four units up I called Comcast to have them activated. The agent I spoke to sounded like she was over seas but activated all 4 boxes; only one came up with video. Two others went to a solid light but no picture, and the third was still blinking two quick blinks and pasuse. After about 1/2 hour I called again, still no success with the remaining three. The agent I spoke to this time kept thanking me but couldn't get them working. He said they were upgrading their system and they would come up within an hour. After one hour still no picture so I disconnected the DTAs and am now just watching onlly the Basic chanels. I'll try again this afternoon.



Anyone tried to activate a DTA online?


A friend in Fremont told me that he activated his 3 DTAs online. I don't have the URL, but he told me it is the same page to order the DTAs.


He basically activated all DTAs on the same coax outlet one after the other, then installed them at TV/monitors later. He said it was si much easier than getting his CableCard paired with a Tivo.


I had my DTA activated back in Mar or Apr when they first appeared at a local Comcast office. They have not switched yet in my area.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Oh, joy. Another game where CSN Bay Area can't be troubled to provide an HD feed even though FSN NW has one. Oh, well, the Giants are playing terribly anyway. Guess I'll just not watch. Hear that, advertisers?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16513831
> 
> 
> In other news, I see ch 11 is doing their patented "Lame-Def" broadcast for the Giants game tonite. Way to suck guys. When's their contract up? Bring back KTVU please.



I saw that. I was watching SportsCenter and they showed the play where they had a double play with all bases loaded. So I started searching for the game, 720, 721, and then 703, I almost laughed when I saw the picture. And yeah, the play they showed in ESPN was REAL HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16517481
> 
> 
> Oh, joy. Another game where CSN Bay Area can't be troubled to provide an HD feed even though FSN NW has one. Oh, well, the Giants are playing terribly anyway. Guess I'll just not watch. Hear that, advertisers?



Tom,


That's odd, I watched the whole game and it was in HD all through the game and if you had watched you would've seen they FINALLY won a game










Don't know why you didn't get the feed. What channel where you watching ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/16516525
> 
> 
> Anyone tried to activate a DTA online?



Yes, I activated mine online, worked in 10 seconds.


The get to the URL after you enter your account number at this URL:
http://www.comcast.com/digitalnow/


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16518132
> 
> 
> That's odd, I watched the whole game and it was in HD all through the game and if you had watched you would've seen they FINALLY won a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the scoop. As you might remember, I switched to D* before the season started. They didn't pick up the HD feed, probably because Comcast didn't tell them there was one. See this schedule from the Comcast site.

Comcast Giants HD Schedule 


I looked at the schedule and figured there was no HD available. I'm guessing that D* was given that schedule and didn't know to look for an HD feed. Score one for Comcast in their battle to maintain a monopoly on HD broadcasts, at least when they can sneak one by. Same thing seems to happen when the Comcast listing indicates that the game is a fiber transmission. Walk and I need to figure out how to poke a stick in the right eye at D* when this happens to get the HD feed up.


Was glad to see that Cain pitched such a great game. After being extremely wild in his last start, looks like he decided to trust his stuff and throw strikes. And it worked. He scattered 10 hits, all singles. 111 pitches, 81 strikes; 7 Ks and no BBs. Very impressive.


----------



## prickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16519495
> 
> 
> Thanks for the scoop. As you might remember, I switched to D* before the season started. They didn't pick up the HD feed, probably because Comcast didn't tell them there was one. See this schedule from the Comcast site.
> 
> Comcast Giants HD Schedule
> 
> 
> I looked at the schedule and figured there was no HD available. I'm guessing that D* was given that schedule and didn't know to look for an HD feed. Score one for Comcast in their battle to maintain a monopoly on HD broadcasts, at least when they can sneak one by. Same thing seems to happen when the Comcast listing indicates that the game is a fiber transmission. Walk and I need to figure out how to poke a stick in the right eye at D* when this happens to get the HD feed up.
> 
> 
> Was glad to see that Cain pitched such a great game. After being extremely wild in his last start, looks like he decided to trust his stuff and throw strikes. And it worked. He scattered 10 hits, all singles. 111 pitches, 81 strikes; 7 Ks and no BBs. Very impressive.



I watched the game, and although it was shown on the CSNBA HD channel, the feed looked like it was SD upconverted.


----------



## nikeykid

it doesn't look like road games on either KNTV or CSNBA are ever in HD except when they are in LA. home games are almost always in HD on both networks.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16515920
> 
> 
> On-Demand is now encrypted too.



Encrypted doesn't matter for Hauppage HD-PVR, which simply can assist in the recording of anything that outputs component video.


----------



## prickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16519827
> 
> 
> it doesn't look like road games on either KNTV or CSNBA are ever in HD except when they are in LA. home games are almost always in HD on both networks.



Today was HD!


----------



## walk

The Friday night Giants game on KNTV 11 was upconverted for whatever they call.. that.


Saturday on CSN was not in HD according to their HD schedule. http://west.comcastsportsnet.com/pag...dule_giants_hd 

It may have been on the Comcast cable HD channel (720) but upconverted, they do that sometimes, and frankly it looks pretty good on smaller screens, it almost fooled me on my folk's 34" CRT.


Sunday was in HD and looked great on CSN-BA HD (696-1 for D*).


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16520870
> 
> 
> The Friday night Giants game on KNTV 11 was upconverted for whatever they call.. that.
> 
> 
> Saturday on CSN was not in HD according to their HD schedule. http://west.comcastsportsnet.com/pag...dule_giants_hd
> 
> It may have been on the Comcast cable HD channel (720) but upconverted, they do that sometimes, and frankly it looks pretty good on smaller screens, it almost fooled me on my folk's 34" CRT.
> 
> 
> Sunday was in HD and looked great on CSN-BA HD (696-1 for D*).



Agreed on all this . . . and to make this directly relevant to Comcast subscribers . . . the problem for D* is that their non-upconverted SD is truly awful. This doesn't seem to be true on all channels, but the RSNs (which of course include CSN-BA) seem to be truly bad. When I was a Comcast subscriber, I thought that their SD was pretty bad, particularly when viewed through a Motorola box. (My cablecard seemed to do a better job.) But the D* PQ on low-def Giants games is truly awful. And so those games where D* does not get either a true or upconverted HD feed . . . and doesn't do an upconvert itself . . . the PQ is truly abysmal. I would be much happier if they got a clean SD feed and upconverted it. I'm betting that Comcast is telling D* (to the extent D* is even aware) that they don't have to provide D* with their "work" in upconverting SD as part of the Comcast-D* contract.


All that having been said, I'm reaping the benefits of SAF for D* as my wife happily surfs among the six feeds of the French Open Tennis Mix channel. Only a few (maybe just one--she doesn't appreciate my tinkering while she's watching) are true HD. The others are European SD widescreen or internet feeds from ESPN (the latter of which are pretty bad, actually). But she is a pretty happy camper. And the only feed that would be available on Comcast in HD would be whatever ESPN2 might pick up, of course. Tennis Channel is available only in SD and only if you pay for the sports package.


So every carrier has its pluses and minuses.


----------



## raghu1111

This topic was discussed sometime back but I could not find it.


I just got DTA from Comcast. It has only only one output through cable (channel 3 or 4). My TV has only one cable IN. If I want to install DTA :


How can I get both channels from DTA and HD Local on direct cable on QAM tuner?


Technically I might not need to use DTA with QAM tuner since the DTA channels might not be encrypted. But I prefer not to hunt some many channels.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/16532601
> 
> 
> I just got DTA from Comcast. It has only only one output through cable (channel 3 or 4). My TV has only one cable IN. If I want to install DTA :
> 
> 
> How can I get both channels from DTA and HD Local on direct cable on QAM tuner?



I would give you an A/B switch. A more tech-y solution would be to demodulate the ch 3 output of the DTA and feed it to some open RCA jacks on the TV - I googled tv demodulator and the first thing on the list was a repurposed item from Alltronix down in San Martin.


I sometimes see remote controlled A/B switches in the scrap returns. Those were the days . .


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16533056
> 
> 
> I would give you an A/B switch. A more tech-y solution would be to demodulate the ch 3 output of the DTA and feed it to some open RCA jacks on the TV - I googled tv demodulator and the first thing on the list was a repurposed item from Alltronix down in San Martin.
> 
> 
> I sometimes see remote controlled A/B switches in the scrap returns. Those were the days . .



Wow, A/B switches, that goes back to the days of TCI when they actually ran two separate lines into the home and you had to choose between Cable lineup A or B. That's also when 550 MHz was the top of the line in system bandwidth. Boy, do I remember that, being stuck in a 550 MHz area for so long.

Darn Dave are we really that old to remember that

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/16532601
> 
> 
> How can I get both channels from DTA and HD Local on direct cable on QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> Technically I might not need to use DTA with QAM tuner since the DTA channels might not be encrypted. But I prefer not to hunt some many channels.



I still have analog TVs and thus got a couple of free DTAs from Comcast recently. But I thought when I get around to buying a digital TV that I wouldn't need the DTAs any more. Do they really do some sort of decryption in addition to digital-to-analog conversion? I'm trying to understand under what circumstances one would need a DTA with a QAM tuner. Sorry, I don't understand your comment about hunting for channels, but maybe it has something to do with that?



Thanks!

Patty


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16533445
> 
> 
> I still have analog TVs and thus got a couple of free DTAs from Comcast recently. But I thought when I get around to buying a digital TV that I wouldn't need the DTAs any more. Do they really do some sort of decryption in addition to digital-to-analog conversion? I'm trying to understand under what circumstances one would need a DTA with a QAM tuner. Sorry, I don't understand your comment about hunting for channels, but maybe it has something to do with that?



It is a long story, but the summary is that, QAM is not practical since it is not easy to locate where each channel is located (ie. Comedy Central may be at 89.67 for e.g.). For hassle free channels you either need CableCard in your TV or a set-top box.


In my case, for digital I am only interested local HD channels (ABC, NBC etc). These are located at more reasonable (virtual) channels like 7.1, 11.1 etc. This again depends on the TV. So I want use DTA for for normal digital channels and QAM for HD locals (DTA can't do HD).


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/16533514
> 
> 
> It is a long story, but the summary is that, QAM is not practical since it is not easy to locate where each channel is located (ie. Comedy Central may be at 89.67 for e.g.)



That's not entirely true. It is possible to quickly determine where each channel is located. scte65scan takes at most 59 seconds to run (the maps are transmitted every minute on the minute) and produces output that looks like this:
Code:


Code:


...
CABLE  TV
CHAN   CHAN    NAME
 410   99.40  4 CSNBP(FSN+)/Jewlry TV
 504   89.4   4 LMN
 620   95.6   4 KBWB4
 621   91.9   4 KQEDV-Me
 622   79.3   4 KTVUL-LATV
 715  117.7   4 KGODT
 851   78.5   4 MSNBC
...

Yeah, entering a channel number like "78.5" is a little harder than entering "851" but I wouldn't say it's impractical.


----------



## c3

The channel mapping table is intended for electronic devices, not people. I cannot imagine that many people would want to use the mapping table manually, especially when the table can change at anytime. Furthermore, you cannot generate that table unless you have a PC QAM tuner.


----------



## raghu1111

Will the following work for converting ut to RCA : connect DTA to a 'DTA for Antenna (bought with a government coupon)' and set the later to channel 3?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16533056
> 
> 
> I would give you an A/B switch. A more tech-y solution would be to demodulate the ch 3 output of the DTA and feed it to some open RCA jacks on the TV - I googled tv demodulator and the first thing on the list was a repurposed item from Alltronix down in San Martin.
> 
> 
> I sometimes see remote controlled A/B switches in the scrap returns. Those were the days . .


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/16533514
> 
> 
> In my case, for digital I am only interested local HD channels (ABC, NBC etc). ... So I want use DTA for for normal digital channels and QAM for HD locals (DTA can't do HD).



Okay, so you don't mind downconverting most channels to analog and watching them that way? I guess that makes sense if you don't want to pay for a cable box just to get the SD digital stations mapped back to logical channel numbers.



Patty


----------



## cableric

Here you go...scroll down, last box on the right.

http://www.comcast.com/corporate/cus...settopbox.html


----------



## somekind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16533592
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true. It is possible to quickly determine where each channel is located. scte65scan takes at most 59 seconds to run (the maps are transmitted every minute on the minute) and produces output that looks like this:



I downloaded scte65scan but coulnd't figure out how to use it. I'm using Vista.


----------



## tvibe

I was switched over today where my expanded basic no longer works. I really miss the organization that Comcast has had through the analog channels. All the Kids channels were organized together (Disney, Nick, etc), News stations (CNN, CNBC, etc). Now On my TV, it's a mess!! 8x-1x, and 70-x tons of unorganization. Like if I want to surf on my remote from CNN to CNBC, I have to go through a bunch of junk, kids channels, latino channels, espn radio channels.


I'm only using QAM. I don't want a DTA on it or a comcast motorola dvr/dt box. I like the built in TV DTV/QAM Tuner much more. It uses one less power outlet, clean look -- less cables (only 1 needed) and no box (that takes up space), and I like my Samsung remote much more-- rather than having to use two (or programming to 1 remote which is a mess)


I hope Comcast organizes their DT channels over QAM. It's a surfing mess!!


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvibe* /forum/post/16535624
> 
> 
> I was switched over today where my expanded basic no longer works. I really miss the organization that Comcast has had through the analog channels. All the Kids channels were organized together (Disney, Nick, etc), News stations (CNN, CNBC, etc). Now On my TV, it's a mess!! 8x-1x, and 70-x tons of unorganization. Like if I want to surf on my remote from CNN to CNBC, I have to go through a bunch of junk, kids channels, latino channels, espn radio channels.
> 
> 
> I'm only using QAM. I don't want a DTA on it or a comcast motorola dvr/dt box. I like the built in TV DTV/QAM Tuner much more. It uses one less power outlet, clean look -- less cables (only 1 needed) and no box (that takes up space), and I like my Samsung remote much more-- rather than having to use two (or programming to 1 remote which is a mess)
> 
> 
> I hope Comcast organizes their DT channels over QAM. It's a surfing mess!!



If your TV can take cableCARD then it will map channel numbers like a cable box. The problem is most newer TVs don't have cableCARD slot and Comcast will charge you $6.99/mo for each additional one after the first.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvibe* /forum/post/16535624
> 
> 
> I was switched over today where my expanded basic no longer works. I really miss the organization that Comcast has had through the analog channels. All the Kids channels were organized together (Disney, Nick, etc), News stations (CNN, CNBC, etc). Now On my TV, it's a mess!! 8x-1x, and 70-x tons of unorganization. Like if I want to surf on my remote from CNN to CNBC, I have to go through a bunch of junk, kids channels, latino channels, espn radio channels.
> 
> 
> I'm only using QAM. I don't want a DTA on it or a comcast motorola dvr/dt box. I like the built in TV DTV/QAM Tuner much more. It uses one less power outlet, clean look -- less cables (only 1 needed) and no box (that takes up space), and I like my Samsung remote much more-- rather than having to use two (or programming to 1 remote which is a mess)
> 
> 
> I hope Comcast organizes their DT channels over QAM. It's a surfing mess!!



Don't expect that to happen. The easiest way for them to make it easy for clear QAM TV users is to add PSIP data to the QAM streams so that the TV can map the channels that way. But they really won't want you doing what you are doing.


Good luck finding cablecard on modern TV's. It's an extinct animal...


----------



## mds54

*Total outage in South San Jose* since yesterday evening.....

no cable, no internet, no phones.

They are working on it...I spoke to a tech on the street this morning.

It seems to be a total node outage at the headend. They will apply a credit if you ask.

I've never known all services to go out at one time, especially for over 12 hours now....


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16513831
> 
> 
> In other news, I see ch 11 is doing their patented "Lame-Def" broadcast for the Giants game tonite. Way to suck guys. When's their contract up? Bring back KTVU please.



I have a feeling Rupert Murdoch pretty much gave KTVU a choice between the Giants and FOX. (Besides, imagine if a late-running game collides with one of the later rounds of _American Idol_ - there isn't enough time to get KICU to air the show, and it has to air pretty much live because of the voting window.)


-- Don


----------



## Barovelli

I just got mom a HDTV, 32" Vizio. QAM Tuner. I had informed her that the time is coming to get a box either a DTA or finally take the jump to a DVR (she still has a VHS . . .).


First step was to let it scan the channels and start writing down the numbers for the HD versions of the clear QAM HD channels. Next look at the remote. There is the 1-0 keypad and a "-" that serves as the decimal. I wrote down all the HD channels and left mom with my homebrew channel guide.


She was impressed with the PQ, even on SD channels.


I'm predicting about a month of mom remembering to convert KSBW to it's mangled channel number before she surrenders to a box. Unless she takes the easy route and falls back on the analog channels in which case no box until the analogs drop off.


----------



## Dragunov1

Anyone near Wolfe/Old San Francisco have problems with their internet? Since Sunday it has been a roller coaster for me, the modem keeps loosing signal every 30-45 minutes. Considering the line was perfect for the previous year, are they doing some maintenance or something? My signal for Received Signal Strength went from -1 - +1dB to -4-5dB and the upstream from 47-48dB to now 52dB+ :\\ Also the upstream modulation keeps chaining from QAM16 to QAM64 but I think that is due to the bad signal.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16537563
> 
> 
> Anyone near Wolfe/Old San Francisco have problems with their internet? Since Sunday it has been a roller coaster for me, the modem keeps loosing signal every 30-45 minutes. Considering the line was perfect for the previous year, are they doing some maintenance or something? My signal for Received Signal Strength went from -1 - +1dB to -4-5dB and the upstream from 47-48dB to now 52dB+ :\\ Also the upstream modulation keeps chaining from QAM16 to QAM64 but I think that is due to the bad signal.



Sounds exactly like my problems from Jan-March or so, yep.


Only thing you can do is have a tech out to look at it and possibly replace the modem(s). Expect to call back 5-10 times before it's fixed though, unless it's just some maintenence, and then expect to call back 5-10 times and then it magically "fixes" itself....


I still get random drops from time to time but it seems to have "fixed" itself since the last 1-2 months. My guess is it's part of the upgrades to D3.0 but the right hand at Comcost doesn't talk to the left so nobody knows a damn thing about anything.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16537563
> 
> 
> Anyone near Wolfe/Old San Francisco have problems with their internet? Since Sunday it has been a roller coaster for me, the modem keeps loosing signal every 30-45 minutes. Considering the line was perfect for the previous year, are they doing some maintenance or something? My signal for Received Signal Strength went from -1 - +1dB to -4-5dB and the upstream from 47-48dB to now 52dB+ :\\ Also the upstream modulation keeps chaining from QAM16 to QAM64 but I think that is due to the bad signal.



I posted about having this problem about a month or so ago. I was out of the country on business for two weeks and haven't really been online at home since getting back. But I don't think the problem has gone away. So I doubt it's a maintenance problem.


----------



## pappy97












This is in Newark, CA. I am on 6/1 (or whatever the lowest tier is). Is this evidence of Docsis 3.0 deployment and thus a free increase to 12/2 for those on 6/1?


The internet was out late last night (around midnight) so I was thinking perhaps Docsis 3.0 was launched here.


----------



## neezy

Hey everyone,


New guy here from Milpitas. I got a problem and hopefully someone has an answer for me.










So here is the thing, I just got my HD box (DCH 3200) a couple days ago. After I hooked it up, everything was fine. I tested out the HD channels and I get all of them except TNT HD and ESPN2 HD. Now, I have searched through the thread but haven’t found any recent answers. I did learn that both those channels are on the same frequency pack or something. So that must be why I’m not getting them both. I have also read that my area had the 1GHz bandwidth upgrade. So that means there shouldn’t be any bandwidth problems, right? Now, I have called customer service and they tried to send some signals but it still didn’t help. They suggested getting my box replaced. I was just wondering if anybody in my area is also experiencing this. Do you guys think it is my box? Or does Milpitas just not get TNT HD and ESPN2 HD, which I would think is weird. I see a handful of members from Milpitas here who could probably help me out. Thanks.


BTW, love the thread. It is very informative.


Joe


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neezy* /forum/post/16547199
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> New guy here from Milpitas. I got a problem and hopefully someone has an answer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the thing, I just got my HD box (DCH 3200) a couple days ago. After I hooked it up, everything was fine. I tested out the HD channels and I get all of them except TNT HD and ESPN2 HD. Now, I have searched through the thread but haven't found any recent answers. I did learn that both those channels are on the same frequency pack or something. So that must be why I'm not getting them both. I have also read that my area had the 1GHz bandwidth upgrade. So that means there shouldn't be any bandwidth problems, right? Now, I have called customer service and they tried to send some signals but it still didn't help. They suggested getting my box replaced. I was just wondering if anybody in my area is also experiencing this. Do you guys think it is my box? Or does Milpitas just not get TNT HD and ESPN2 HD, which I would think is weird. I see a handful of members from Milpitas here who could probably help me out. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW, love the thread. It is very informative.
> 
> 
> Jay



Hi Jay-


What are the symptoms of "not get(ting)" the two stations? Do you get a "one moment please" message in a blue box, just static or nothing at all (blank screen)? If I'm having signal strength issues, I usually see it in the higher frequency channels (KNTV-HD and DiscoveryHD are particularly problematic) as either extreme pixellation, or the "one moment please" message. Can you check the signal strengh reaching your cable box (you might have to do a little searching around the AVS website to get specific instructions; I only know how to do it on the Motorola 6412 unit)?


Alan


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16543815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Newark, CA. I am on 6/1 (or whatever the lowest tier is). Is this evidence of Docsis 3.0 deployment and thus a free increase to 12/2 for those on 6/1?
> 
> 
> The internet was out late last night (around midnight) so I was thinking perhaps Docsis 3.0 was launched here.



Actually, Comasts lowest tier is a 1 mega bit connection. I know this because this is what I have. They don't advertise this, you must ask for it, and you must also get some form of cable TV to get it, they do not sell it separately.


----------



## neezy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16548549
> 
> 
> Hi Jay-
> 
> 
> What are the symptoms of "not get(ting)" the two stations? Do you get a "one moment please" message in a blue box, just static or nothing at all (blank screen)? If I'm having signal strength issues, I usually see it in the higher frequency channels (KNTV-HD and DiscoveryHD are particularly problematic) as either extreme pixellation, or the "one moment please" message. Can you check the signal strengh reaching your cable box (you might have to do a little searching around the AVS website to get specific instructions; I only know how to do it on the Motorola 6412 unit)?
> 
> 
> Alan



Thanks for the reply Alan. Yeah, both those channels say "one moment please". I'm not quite sure how to check my signal strength. I'll try searching around real quick.


Joe


edit: I tried searching for a way to check the signal strength on my box. I only found how to do it on a DVR. It talks about using two tuners but I'm assuming I only have one. Maybe someone can help me out.


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neezy* /forum/post/16549496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Alan. Yeah, both those channels say "one moment please". I'm not quite sure how to check my signal strength. I'll try searching around real quick.
> 
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> edit: I tried searching for a way to check the signal strength on my box. I only found how to do it on a DVR. It talks about using two tuners but I'm assuming I only have one. Maybe someone can help me out.



ESPN2 HD and TNT HD were the 2 signals I had trouble with. After replacing splitters with better quality ones and adding a signal amplifier these 2 are now working fine.


Durny1


----------



## neezy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/16549806
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD and TNT HD were the 2 signals I had trouble with. After replacing splitters with better quality ones and adding a signal amplifier these 2 are now working fine.
> 
> 
> Durny1



Which signal amplifier are you using? And how much does it cost? I'm trying not to spend too much but if it's the only way, then I'll probably get one.


Joe


----------



## Durny1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neezy* /forum/post/16549875
> 
> 
> Which signal amplifier are you using? And how much does it cost? I'm trying not to spend too much but if it's the only way, then I'll probably get one.
> 
> 
> Joe



I got the signal amp from Radio Shack. I don't remember what the brand was, but RS only had a couple of options (2 outs or 4 outs) and both were gold plated. Don't remember what the $...maybe $40?


I also got the splitters from Radio Shack - gold plated.


If you just have a straight connection from the wall (i.e. no splitters) check that the connections inside the wall are solid. A so-so connection is all you need to spoil the signal strength. Also, hard to believe, the quality of the cable connecting the wall outlet to your TV or device, also makes a difference. I would first invest $ in getting these connections top notch before investing in a signal amp.


Durny1


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/16549430
> 
> 
> Actually, Comasts lowest tier is a 1 mega bit connection. I know this because this is what I have. They don't advertise this, you must ask for it, and you must also get some form of cable TV to get it, they do not sell it separately.



Is that around $25?


----------



## neezy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/16550065
> 
> 
> I got the signal amp from Radio Shack. I don't remember what the brand was, but RS only had a couple of options (2 outs or 4 outs) and both were gold plated. Don't remember what the $...maybe $40?
> 
> 
> I also got the splitters from Radio Shack - gold plated.
> 
> 
> If you just have a straight connection from the wall (i.e. no splitters) check that the connections inside the wall are solid. A so-so connection is all you need to spoil the signal strength. Also, hard to believe, the quality of the cable connecting the wall outlet to your TV or device, also makes a difference. I would first invest $ in getting these connections top notch before investing in a signal amp.
> 
> 
> Durny1



Thanks for your help Durny1. I'll head to Radio Shack and see if a signal amplifier will help.


edit: I went to Radio Shack. I got a 40 dollar signal amplifier and every HD channel works now. I really appreciate the help. Thanks.









Joe


----------



## joperio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16543815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in Newark, CA. I am on 6/1 (or whatever the lowest tier is). Is this evidence of Docsis 3.0 deployment and thus a free increase to 12/2 for those on 6/1?
> 
> 
> The internet was out late last night (around midnight) so I was thinking perhaps Docsis 3.0 was launched here.



What cable modem are you using?


I just signed back on with Comcast yesterday. I purchased a new Moto SB6120 cable modem (doc 3.0) and am experiencing max speeds of 15/9 in Dublin. I am considering to see what my older Linksys BEFCMU10 (doc 1.1) will get me though.


San Fran
 


San Jose
 

I'm signed up with their Performance Plan (up to 15 Mbps downloads).


----------



## walk

WOW what is up with Giants game on ch 11? I know I've complained about this before but this is by FAR the worst PQ I've ever seen (yes even counting BSG on Comcast lol). When the camera moves the whole screen just turns to mush. When I first saw it I thought it was raining at the ballpark or there's a heavy fog or something.


Just awful.


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16552116
> 
> 
> WOW what is up with Giants game on ch 11? I know I've complained about this before but this is by FAR the worst PQ I've ever seen (yes even counting BSG on Comcast lol). When the camera moves the whole screen just turns to mush. When I first saw it I thought it was raining at the ballpark or there's a heavy fog or something.
> 
> 
> Just awful.



Agreed! It looks awful.

Is this a Comcast issue or a Channel 11 issue?


----------



## Tom Koegel

If the KNTV broadcast were a DVD, we'd talk about it being starved of bit-rate in the MPEG2 encoding. Even starting from the expectation that it is basically a widescreen SD broadcast, it looks far worse than, say, the old Fox national widescreen SD broadcasts of Saturday afternoon baseball. Do you figure that the KNTV engineers at the game don't know how to run the equipment?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16552116
> 
> 
> WOW what is up with Giants game on ch 11? I know I've complained about this before but this is by FAR the worst PQ I've ever seen (yes even counting BSG on Comcast lol). When the camera moves the whole screen just turns to mush. When I first saw it I thought it was raining at the ballpark or there's a heavy fog or something.
> 
> 
> Just awful.



Well Walk, I watched the whole game and it was not as bad as you make it out to be. Was it on par with what CSN or ESPN does ? No, but to call it awful is a little harsh IMHO. I think there is either a problem with your set up or your headend area is doing something wrong but to say it looked like there was a heavy fog or raining just isn't so ( at least in my area ). Is this the only channel that you are seeing this problem or is it just during the Giant's games ? If it is as bad as you claim, have Comcast do a truck roll and have them diagnosis/fix your problem. That's what they are there for, to fix your problems.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Turned this on to see what the complaining was all about, caught the last half-inning, and it was pretty bad. If it was truly an HD broadcast, it was some of the worst HD I've seen. I don't really believe it was actually HD, it couldn't have been, it was far too grainy/fuzzy in areas where it shouldn't have been.


----------



## nikeykid

i guess KNTV's broadcast defeats my theory that all home games are in HD :\\ oh well giants win looks just as good in SD...


----------



## karlw2000

I watched much of the game and it wasn't HD, but not as bad as said. In fact, it looked better than most of the games I've seen lately. A tad better than DVD I'd say. Not much though.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I think we are all seeing the same thing; it's just that some people are more sensitive to the issues. It's probably related somewhat to screen size, but also how much you care about/notice picture integrity during fast action and camera movement. When the picture was from the centerfield camera over the pitcher's shoulder to the batter in the box, and nothing was moving, the picture was very good quality SD widescreen. Whenever a camera panned to follow action, the quality decreased markedly, starting with the background blurring out to low def swirls, and as the movement increased even the foreground would become very low quality.


Initially, regardless of our sensitivity, I don't think anyone here would argue that we are really seeing an HD feed, as opposed to SD widescreen upconverted to 1080i. Right?


Now walk and I are watching the broadcast as an HD local on D*, so folks may want to argue we are seeing something different. But I watch a reasonable amount of content on HD locals, including KNTV. The only time this issue comes up is with Giants broadcasts on KNTV. It seems pretty clear to me that either the KNTV folks don't know what they are doing with the broadcasts, or they are using equipment that is very substandard. I'm pretty used to upconverted SD widescreen. We've seen it on the Fox MLB Saturday broadcasts in prior years. It lacks resolution, of course, but I'm not used to seeing the artifacts we see in the KNTV production. Don't know enough to know if it is the cameras they are using; the digital encoding; something in the upconversion; something else. But it seems clear that even within the limits of the format, they ought to be able to do better.


And they shouldn't be saying that the Giants games on KNTV are in HD. Because broadcasting it in 1080i does not mean it is HD.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16553829
> 
> 
> I think we are all seeing the same thing; it's just that some people are more sensitive to the issues. It's probably related somewhat to screen size, but also how much you care about/notice picture integrity during fast action and camera movement. When the picture was from the centerfield camera over the pitcher's shoulder to the batter in the box, and nothing was moving, the picture was very good quality SD widescreen. Whenever a camera panned to follow action, the quality decreased markedly, starting with the background blurring out to low def swirls, and as the movement increased even the foreground would become very low quality.
> 
> 
> Initially, regardless of our sensitivity, I don't think anyone here would argue that we are really seeing an HD feed, as opposed to SD widescreen upconverted to 1080i. Right?
> 
> 
> Now walk and I are watching the broadcast as an HD local on D*, so folks may want to argue we are seeing something different. But I watch a reasonable amount of content on HD locals, including KNTV. The only time this issue comes up is with Giants broadcasts on KNTV. It seems pretty clear to me that either the KNTV folks don't know what they are doing with the broadcasts, or they are using equipment that is very substandard. I'm pretty used to upconverted SD widescreen. We've seen it on the Fox MLB Saturday broadcasts in prior years. It lacks resolution, of course, but I'm not used to seeing the artifacts we see in the KNTV production. Don't know enough to know if it is the cameras they are using; the digital encoding; something in the upconversion; something else. But it seems clear that even within the limits of the format, they ought to be able to do better.
> 
> 
> And they shouldn't be saying that the Giants games on KNTV are in HD. Because broadcasting it in 1080i does not mean it is HD.



Tom,


For the most part I agree with most of what you are saying. KNTV does use a combination of SD and HD cameras when they broadcast the games. The center field camera is most definitely a SD camera with a long range lens on it which will make the picture very soft and prone to blurring. Some of the infield cameras are also SD but most of them are HD and they do an acceptable job most of the time. The last time I was at a home game, I walked around the field to see the setup that they were using and talked to some of the cameramen and trust me these guys care about the program they are providing. People need to let the station know if the program is not up to their expectations. If you don't let them know, then they assume all is going well. Remember, constructive criticism is wanted and appreciated by any provider.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joperio* /forum/post/16551375
> 
> 
> What cable modem are you using?



Now using a Moto SB5101 (Docsis 2.0), but got that particular speedtest on the Terayon I got from Comcast in 2005 (Which just crapped out so I swapped out for 5101).


I suppose if the Fremont office of Comcast (which covers Fremont/Newark/Union City) is still giving out 2.0 modems, Docsis 3.0 isn't ready for primetime here just yet.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16550096
> 
> 
> Is that around $25?



24.95 + whatever you pay for your level of cable TV service.


----------



## walk

I think the picture got a little better towards the end of the game, or maybe I just got used to it. Whatever, it was without a doubt the worst looking game they've done so far, and they've done some lousy looking games. I know it wasn't an equipment issue because the commericals looked better! (the ones in HD anyway)


In the 1st inning, when Fred Lewis hit that ball to the base of the wall, the high-home camera panned to follow it, that's when I thought it looked like heavy fog or rain.. then later on, again the high-home camera, when it settled (not moving) the picture was ok - blurry and obviously not true-HD but OK, but when the camera moved even a little bit, the chalk lines on the field did this very disturbing aliasing-type thing. The graphics, like the score/inning overlay at the top, were also sub-par the entire game.


Yes it looked exactly like it was MPEG2 starved for bit-rate. I just assume that's because they are multiplexing with another HD channel ("Universal Sports" ??). Maybe later on in the game they dialed in more bias for the Giants game, I don't know.


As far as "constructive" critism, point taken, but there is nothing "constructive" that can be said about what KNTV 11 is doing with the Giants games this year. Frankly if their engineers don't see it themselves with their own eyes, they shouldn't be in the television business. It seem obvious they know what is going on, they just don't have the bandwidth to make it any better and multiplex the other HD channel in the same signal. Can't blame the engineers for that, the fault there lies squarely on the bean counters / upper management at KNTV. How they even thought they could get away with such a thing is a mystery, though in facing tough economic times and 2x the channels = 2x the ad revenue...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16554964
> 
> 
> I think the picture got a little better towards the end of the game, or maybe I just got used to it. Whatever, it was without a doubt the worst looking game they've done so far, and they've done some lousy looking games. I know it wasn't an equipment issue because the commericals looked better! (the ones in HD anyway)
> 
> 
> In the 1st inning, when Fred Lewis hit that ball to the base of the wall, the high-home camera panned to follow it, that's when I thought it looked like heavy fog or rain.. then later on, again the high-home camera, when it settled (not moving) the picture was ok - blurry and obviously not true-HD but OK, but when the camera moved even a little bit, the chalk lines on the field did this very disturbing aliasing-type thing. The graphics, like the score/inning overlay at the top, were also sub-par the entire game.
> 
> 
> Yes it looked exactly like it was MPEG2 starved for bit-rate. I just assume that's because they are multiplexing with another HD channel ("Universal Sports" ??). Maybe later on in the game they dialed in more bias for the Giants game, I don't know.
> 
> 
> As far as "constructive" critism, point taken, but there is nothing "constructive" that can be said about what KNTV 11 is doing with the Giants games this year. Frankly if their engineers don't see it themselves with their own eyes, they shouldn't be in the television business. It seem obvious they know what is going on, they just don't have the bandwidth to make it any better and multiplex the other HD channel in the same signal. Can't blame the engineers for that, the fault there lies squarely on the bean counters / upper management at KNTV. How they even thought they could get away with such a thing is a mystery, though in facing tough economic times and 2x the channels = 2x the ad revenue...



Walk,


You really can't blame the engineers for this either. With all the stations trying to cut their expenditures they have gone to an automated engineering setup, I believe ( the last I heard ) everything is being controlled out of the L.A. control room and with the staffing cuts there is only one person monitoring the system and that's using a meter system not a visual setup. I'm pretty sure this is what KNTV is using, I'm not sure about KGO but I did hear they were headed in the same direction ( automated system in a central local ). Like I said if you don't let them know that you are dissatisfied with their broadcasts they will continue to do it thinking everything is fine since they've received no complaints about it. If they get enough complaints they just might reconsider what they are doing but in these economic times they are looking to cut costs any way they can and unfortunately we the customer suffer for it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## prickle

Let the Giants know:
https://secure.mlb.com/help/email.js...giants.mlb.com 


Let KNTV know:
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/about_us/


----------



## walk

Done and done, thanks.


----------



## rsra13

Today's game looked really good... in CSN-HD










I'm going to tomorrow's game. My wife received 4 free tickets so we are going there with the kids.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I agree the CSN-HD broadcast was excellent. That's what is so puzzling to me. Does KNTV use different cameras? I presume not, and I presume that the two channels are instead using the same cameras in the same places. Why does KNTV look the way it does? I doubt that multiplexing (either OTA, with the sub-channels) or via Comcast three-packing has anything to do with it. Again, I watch KNTV shows pretty regularly and their HD broadcasting is just fine. It seems to me most likely that the problem originates in KNTV's production of the broadcasts. Either I'm right that the production is entirely SD widescreen, and not particularly good SD widescreen at that, or they REALLY don't know what they are doing with HD. One of the reasons given for not producing every game in HD, in the early days, was the lack of available HD trucks. Maybe KNTV isn't allowed to use the CSN-BA production equipment and thus has to rely on their own. And they aren't very good with it. Would sure love to have more than my speculation when I try to light a fire under the station and the Giants.


rsra13, enjoy the game in "real reality 3D HD" . . . and bring home a win.


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16558096
> 
> 
> It seems to me most likely that the problem originates in KNTV's production of the broadcasts. Either I'm right that the production is entirely SD widescreen, and not particularly good SD widescreen at that, or they REALLY don't know what they are doing with HD. One of the reasons given for not producing every game in HD, in the early days, was the lack of available HD trucks. Maybe KNTV isn't allowed to use the CSN-BA production equipment and thus has to rely on their own. And they aren't very good with it. Would sure love to have more than my speculation when I try to light a fire under the station and the Giants.



With all this KNTV bashing going on, I feel like I have to chime in.


I'm about 99.9% sure that Giants games aired on KNTV are produced entirely by Comcast SportsNet for the Giants Television Network (of which KNTV is the flagship), using CSNBA crew and trucks/gear. That's why the games use the CSN graphics package with the NBC peacock logo subbed in where the CSN logo usually is. It's a similar arrangement that the Yankees have where YES also produces the games aired on WWOR. So in reality, the only thing KNTV supplies is the airtime. OK, so they were also able to shoehorn in Raj Mathai as the dugout reporter to give the telecasts a little more NBC Bay Area-ness. NBC Universal is cheap--rest assured, if they had to rent a production rig plus pay an entire crew for each Giants telecast they air, they wouldn't have gotten into it in the first place.


Granted, KNTV does starve the HD side of bandwidth by running two additional sub-channels, but I've watched many a Giants and Sunday Night Football game in HD without many complaints over picture quality before... so I doubt that's the issue in this case.


If you guys feel the need to vent about the Giants broadcasts' HD quality, I really think you should complain to the Giants since they are the ones who are in charge of what goes to KNTV and the rest of the OTA affiliates. Last night's game was also aired on KMAX (the Sacramento Giants affiliate) in horrible 4:3 SD, so I'm going to speculate that there was some issue in the distribution system that affected every station in the network.


----------



## dnadrifter

Hi All,


I was wondering if anyone could help me or direct me to a site / thread / someone that can.


Background: I have basic cable and am watching HD and SD digital channels with my Pioneer 5020 with the cable plugged directly into the TV...no comcast box. I believe this is referred to as OTA, but not sure. Located in San Carlos.


Up to two days ago I was recieving dolby digital through the set and passing it via optical to my denon receiver....no problems.


Two nights ago, the sound went away. If I set the TV to PCM rather than Dolby Digital the digital sound I can pass to the receiver comes back, but it no longer works when set to Dolby Digital. I can use PCM or just listen through the TV, but I really would rather listen with it set to Dolby Digital.


Has anyone experienced this and know it may have happened?


Thanks...


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16558096
> 
> 
> rsra13, enjoy the game in "real reality 3D HD" . . . and bring home a win.



Thanks, it was a good game, and the Giants won!


When I was there I checked at the TVs they have in the stadium and the telecast looked really great, from CSN-HD of course. I wonder if next time a game is shown in NBC, if someone attends the game, they check the local tvs to see if the image is good in there.


After the game was done, we were still in Build-a-Bear and looking at the TV they were showing the kids running the bases, that wasn't a CSN transmision, maybe a stadium TV (?) channel and the image didn't looked like HD, it certainly looked like Widescreen SD. Is NBC using those cameras?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16565258
> 
> 
> Thanks, it was a good game, and the Giants won!



You're pretty good--you managed to get Aurilia to hit his first dinger of the year. If you can't get KNTV to broadcast in HD, nobody can . . . .



> Quote:
> When I was there I checked at the TVs they have in the stadium and the telecast looked really great, from CSN-HD of course. I wonder if next time a game is shown in NBC, if someone attends the game, they check the local tvs to see if the image is good in there



Looks like the next game on KNTV is on Saturday the 13th:

Giants 2009 Schedule 


I happen to be going to that game. It's the 1989 Team reunion night, so I'll make a point of looking at the monitors inside the stadium. I'm also planning on DVRing that game as well as the previous night (a CSN-BA game) to do a comparison.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnadrifter* /forum/post/16564763
> 
> 
> Background: I have basic cable and am watching HD and SD digital channels with my Pioneer 5020 with the cable plugged directly into the TV...no comcast box. I believe this is referred to as OTA, but not sure.



If the cable you have plugged into the box is a Comcast cable, you are not using OTA ("over-the-air"). You are picking up a digital transmission from Comcast in what is called the Clear-QAM format. "Clear" as in "in the clear"--meaning not encrypted. As far as HD broadcasts are concerned, you are probably limited to just the local channels. (Although some folks, as Comcast moves around the Bay Area shifting its transmissions from the analog cable format to digital cable, have benefited--temporarily--from ordinarily encrypted broadcasts being temporarily unencrypted.)


In any event, that's a long way of saying that you found the right thread.


As to your problem, I'm no help. I'm somewhat surprised that your TV would re-transmit the digital bitstream in the first place, as that requires some additional circuitry. But if it once worked for Dolby Digital and doesn't any longer, I could only speculate that you are seeing some local problem with your Comcast head-end not transmitting the Dolby Digital signal, or alternatively an accidental glitch in your TV-receiver setup. But perhaps someone else from San Carlos will chime in. Because of the need for a STB or Cablecard for encrypted channels, there aren't a lot of people using your type of setup though.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dnadrifter* /forum/post/16564763
> 
> 
> Background: I have basic cable and am watching HD and SD digital channels with my Pioneer 5020 with the cable plugged directly into the TV...no comcast box. I believe this is referred to as OTA, but not sure. Located in San Carlos.
> 
> 
> Up to two days ago I was recieving dolby digital through the set and passing it via optical to my denon receiver....no problems.
> 
> 
> Two nights ago, the sound went away. If I set the TV to PCM rather than Dolby Digital the digital sound I can pass to the receiver comes back, but it no longer works when set to Dolby Digital. I can use PCM or just listen through the TV, but I really would rather listen with it set to Dolby Digital.



"OTA" refers to using an antenna rather than cable.


The issue that you describe (a sudden change on all channels) is most likely an unintentional change in your system setup somewhere rather than a Comcast change.


PS: I just checked and my Onkyo AVR is still happily receiving DD5.1 from Comcast's KGO-DT feed via my Samsung HDTV tuner.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/16561096
> 
> 
> If you guys feel the need to vent about the Giants broadcasts' HD quality, I really think you should complain to the Giants since they are the ones who are in charge of what goes to KNTV and the rest of the OTA affiliates. Last night's game was also aired on KMAX (the Sacramento Giants affiliate) in horrible 4:3 SD, so I'm going to speculate that there was some issue in the distribution system that affected every station in the network.



I'd love to take the problem to the Giants directly. I am a season-ticketholder and frequently take advantage of the Giants' usually good response to complaints from their loyal customers by going directly to my season-ticket representative with the team. (I have my issues with the Giants' player personnel decisions, but their business people are very good and very responsive.) I was just hoping that someone in the extremely knowledgeable and well connected readership of this thread would be able to give me more to go on. The more specific we can be about the cause of the problem, the more likely we can fix it. Doesn't anybody have a contact at KNTV that could ferret out the reasons for the problems?


BTW, caliwxdude, I presume your post from Sunday was actually referring to the Friday night game, the KNTV broadcast in SF of which caused a bunch of us to complain. Kind of interesting that you got 4:3 SD in Sacramento when we got what most of us identify as widescreen SD. Again, I wonder if the only production capability for KNTV broadcasts is SD, and we just got a more refined widescreen presentation than you got in Sacramento.


----------



## walk

This is the response I got back from KNTV. Nothing about the unusually bad macroblocking but at least they admit not all their games are in HD.



> Quote:
> Thank you for your note.
> 
> The SF Giants game on 5/29 was broadcast in wide screen SD.
> 
> We realize that HD is the optimum viewing experience. However, we are
> 
> broadcasting half of our games in HD this season.
> 
> We are hoping to add more HD to this season's schedule.
> 
> 
> As of now, here is this season's schedule of games on KNTV-NBC Bay Area.
> 
> 
> S.F. GIANTS ON KNTV NBC Bay Area 2009
> 
> 
> Wed 4/15 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers (HD)
> 
> Fri 4/24 6:30pm SF at Arizona
> 
> Wed 4/29 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)
> 
> Fri 5/8 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers (HD)
> 
> Fri 5/15 7:00pm NY Mets at SF (HD)
> 
> Fri 5/22 7:00pm SF at Seattle
> 
> Fri 5/29 7:00pm St. Louis at SF
> 
> Sat 6/13 7:00pm Oakland A's at SF (HD)
> 
> Sat 6/20 6:00pm Texas at SF
> 
> Mon 6/22 7:00pm SF at Oakland A's (HD)
> 
> Fri 7/3 7:00pm Houston at SF
> 
> Fri 7/24 6:00pm SF at Colorado
> 
> Fri 7/31 7:00pm Philadelphia at SF (HD)
> 
> Mon 8/10 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)
> 
> Tue 8/25 7:00pm Arizona at SF
> 
> Fri 8/28 7:00pm Colorado at SF
> 
> Fri 9/11 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)
> 
> Sat 9/12 6:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)
> 
> Fri 9/18 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers
> 
> Sat 9/26 6:00pm Chicago Cubs at SF
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/station/as...-Schedule.html
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for writing. We appreciate hearing from our viewers.
> 
> Program Department
> 
> KNTV-NBC Bay Area


----------



## Keenan

^^ That makes sense as there was no way that broadcast was in HD.


Mikef5, maybe time to get that prescription checked?!

















I thought before the season started that KNTV announced that the games they would broadcast would all be in HD, my memory must be bad on that.


----------



## dnadrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16566013
> 
> 
> "OTA" refers to using an antenna rather than cable.
> 
> 
> The issue that you describe (a sudden change on all channels) is most likely an unintentional change in your system setup somewhere rather than a Comcast change.
> 
> 
> PS: I just checked and my Onkyo AVR is still happily receiving DD5.1 from Comcast's KGO-DT feed via my Samsung HDTV tuner.



Thanks for all the help Tom and TPeterson. I had gone through the setup menu on the receiver, but didn't see anything out of the ordinary, so decided to check the lights on front of the unit and sure enough the input was set to PCM rather than auto, which would exactly explain why I could only recieve the PCM signal from the TV. Now all is well and am listening to DD again. We just had our first son 4 days ago and I must have hit something in my sleepy state at 4am that caused something to go wrong. Anyway thanks.


Thanks for the clarification on clear QAM also. I am only getting the major networks in HD which is the majority of what we watch, but I do miss discovery looking good (rather than a digital broadcast of SD) and it would be nice to catch a Giants in game in HD.


We will probably get a comcast HD DVR box and digital cable soon, it is just so much more money than limited basic, especially with the unit fee and DVR added on....oh well.


Thanks again...


----------



## clau

DTA box question


Sorry if this has been asked and answered already; my quick search did not find anything. I have two DTA boxes from Comcast that I have not installed. Can these decrypt digital channels like Tennis that appear on my cable-card equipped TV's? I have subscribed to HBO also. Would these boxes let me watch the non-HD HBO channels on a TV (that does not have cablecard) after I activated them?


----------



## c3

DTA=no decryption


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16568273
> 
> 
> DTA=no decryption



Thanks for the quick answer. I guess I really have no need for these boxes then.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16568258
> 
> 
> DTA box question
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already; my quick search did not find anything. I have two DTA boxes from Comcast that I have not installed. Can these decrypt digital channels like Tennis that appear on my cable-card equipped TV's? I have subscribed to HBO also. Would these boxes let me watch the non-HD HBO channels on a TV (that does not have cablecard) after I activated them?



Not quite sure which other channels you're interested in, but it will decrypt channels 35-82. I'm not sure what the highest channel is, but it definitely starts at channel 35.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/16585545
> 
> 
> Not quite sure which other channels you're interested in, but it will decrypt channels 35-82. I'm not sure what the highest channel is, but it definitely starts at channel 35.



This statement is not accurate. The DTA will properly TUNE and DECODE those channels. They are not and never will be encrypted because the DTA box is technically incapable of decryption. If you are on limited basic and aren't paying for those channels they will be blocked by a filter. In many areas these channels are not currently in the filter-blocked range but I'm willing to bet that they will be moved into that range eventually.


- Mike


----------



## bwelling

Anyone know what's going on with the World of More digital transition? The last day listed on the May/June list from Comcast for Fremont was 6/3 (the list also included 5/7, 5/26, and 6/1), and most of the analog stations are still there. I also noticed that http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=110 no longer links to a timetable at all, which can't be a good thing.


----------



## walk

So my cable modem locked up sometime over night, wouldn't respond to anything so I power cycled it. Came back up alright but when I did a speed test the download was normal (~15mb) but the upload is crazy high, like 9mb+ (was normally 3mb) is this some new powerboost speed? I have standard 6/1 tier.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16587302
> 
> 
> So my cable modem locked up sometime over night, wouldn't respond to anything so I power cycled it. Came back up alright but when I did a speed test the download was normal (~15mb) but the upload is crazy high, like 9mb+ (was normally 3mb) is this some new powerboost speed? I have standard 6/1 tier.



Some of the upload speeds I've seen people report often don't make sense to me. I have a friend in Healdsburg, up in hills no less, and her upload speed is around 11mb/s and she has the cheapest tier, go figure...


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16587260
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on with the World of More digital transition? The last day listed on the May/June list from Comcast for Fremont was 6/3 (the list also included 5/7, 5/26, and 6/1), and most of the analog stations are still there. I also noticed that http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=110 no longer links to a timetable at all, which can't be a good thing.



From what I've heard they've slowed down the transition just a little a bit.This was done to avoid further confusion with the june 12th OTA FCC mandated digital migration. Those of us on forums like this obiviously know the difference between what Comcast is doing and what's happening on June 12th. However a good portion of the public is still confused about it and plenty of customers are complaing that Comcast has been misleading them. On one hand they've seen plenty of commercials saying that Comcast " has you covered" when it comes to the Dig transition and that you don't have to do anything. Then not too long after they're getting a letter or a phone call stating that a box is needed all tv's or else you're going to lose channels. Again, we know the difference but for the average customer it's confusing.


They've already switched over a few nodes in Fremont ( Niles area of Fremont in particular) and have also done quite a bit in Livermore, Pleasanton, San Carlos, Santa Clara, Milpitas, San Mateo and Berkely just to name a few. Even as far north as Healdsburg and Gurneville. So I'm pretty sure they'll pick it up again in full force once all the smoke clears from June 12th.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16587549
> 
> 
> Some of the upload speeds I've seen people report often don't make sense to me. I have a friend in Healdsburg, up in hills no less, and her upload speed is around 11mb/s and she has the cheapest tier, go figure...



Seeing a lot of weird errors in the log too.

2009-06-03 21:19:00 5-Warning TSM: TxError WatchDog - Restart Upstream

2009-06-03 21:19:00 5-Warning HAL: Overcoming Tx Error (reseting the US - DMA)

2009-06-03 21:18:59 4-Error DIST: Management Message with unidentified Version->4 - Discard message


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16587875
> 
> 
> From what I've heard they've slowed down the transition just a little a bit.This was done to avoid further confusion with the june 12th OTA FCC mandated digital migration. Those of us on forums like this obiviously know the difference between what Comcast is doing and what's happening on June 12th. However a good portion of the public is still confused about it and plenty of customers are complaing that Comcast has been misleading them. On one hand they've seen plenty of commercials saying that Comcast " has you covered" when it comes to the Dig transition and that you don't have to do anything. Then not too long after they're getting a letter or a phone call stating that a box is needed all tv's or else you're going to lose channels. Again, we know the difference but for the average customer it's confusing.
> 
> 
> They've already switched over a few nodes in Fremont ( Niles area of Fremont in particular) and have also done quite a bit in Livermore, Pleasanton, San Carlos, Santa Clara, Milpitas, San Mateo and Berkely just to name a few. Even as far north as Healdsburg and Gurneville. So I'm pretty sure they'll pick it up again in full force once all the smoke clears from June 12th.



This seems like reasonable justification for holding off on new areas, but I don't see how leaving an area in a partially-converted state helps anyone. Analog channels 40-60 were shut off about 3 weeks ago, but 35-40 and 60-84 still exist. I know that if I were switching to Comcast right now and trying to use analog, the current state would be a lot more confusing than if the transition had been completed.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Does anybody know how to access the settings on the Ambit U10C035 modem that Comcast now uses for it's 30mb line?


Thank You,

Jason


----------



## old64mb

Walk, thanks for getting confirmation on the KNTV Fauxovision Giants broadcasts and a schedule for games that we can expect either to see better quality or complain quite a bit further.


I was not surprised to see Johnson's 300th win last night in HD, but I was to see the followup 20 minutes later in Faux. Like...did the control booth clear out someplace, or were they using MASN's feed?


----------



## jwpottberg

Those of you, like me, who watch expanded basic on clear QAM channels directly, don't get too used to the current set of channels. I'm in Sunnyvale and noticed last night that in the analog-vacated channels there are digitals popping up (like at 42.xxx) which look like duplicates of the existing ones up higher. My guess is they are playing musical channels and once they have the lower ones fully digitally-populated they will switch and change/turn off the upper ones. Also KRON and KBCW (4.2 and 44.1 with psip) have been moved to 73.1 and 73.2 physical RF from up higher. Don't know if they have re-enbled psip for these. Maybe the new frequencies are more in line with filters for the various tiers of service?


Jim


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/16594125
> 
> 
> Those of you, like me, who watch expanded basic on clear QAM channels directly, don't get too used to the current set of channels. I'm in Sunnyvale and noticed last night that in the analog-vacated channels there are digitals popping up (like at 42.xxx) which look like duplicates of the existing ones up higher. My guess is they are playing musical channels and once they have the lower ones fully digitally-populated they will switch and change/turn off the upper ones. *Also KRON and KBCW (4.2 and 44.1 with psip) have been moved to 73.1 and 73.2 physical RF from up higher.* Don't know if they have re-enbled psip for these. Maybe the new frequencies are more in line with filters for the various tiers of service?
> 
> 
> Jim



That's interesting, I lost KBCW-HD about a month or so ago(showed no signal) and never really checked into for a number of reasons, anyway, I just checked to see if I get KRON-HD and that one is missing as well. I wonder if Comcast moved those channels into an RF band that is blocked by the Expanded Basic lockout filter on my line?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16594189
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I lost KBCW-HD about a month or so ago(showed no signal) and never really checked into for a number of reasons, anyway, I just checked to see if I get KRON-HD and that one is missing as well. I wonder if Comcast moved those channels into an RF band that is blocked by the Expanded Basic lockout filter on my line?



You can check the RF frequency on TiVo's diagnostic screen. If it's near the filter cut-off point, you may have problem receiving that channel.


----------



## c3

In Mountain View, the expanded basic digital channels were moved to the filter range in the last two weeks or so. Now they're out of the filter range again.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16594189
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I lost KBCW-HD about a month or so ago(showed no signal) and never really checked into for a number of reasons, anyway, I just checked to see if I get KRON-HD and that one is missing as well. I wonder if Comcast moved those channels into an RF band that is blocked by the Expanded Basic lockout filter on my line?



In my area, those two are on the same transponder and got moved to a different frequency. Unfortunately, looks like they forgot to turn on PSIP for them as I don't see the PSIP PID in the bitstream.


----------



## dlou99

Can someone with a DTA, an HDHomerun and WindowsXP or higher do me a favor? I was playing around with programming some GUI code and decided to hack it into scte65scan. If you have the above combo, can you do me a favor and beta test it for me?


Thanks.

 

scte65scan-0.3b1.zip 370.0263671875k . file


----------



## TPeterson

Why is the DTA needed? I have HDHR and Windows 7 test machine, but when I ran your GUI it crashed after the setup screens without displaying any error message that lasted long enough to read nor anything useful in the event log. Does the program write a diagnostic log anywhere else?


P.S.: I also tried running the CLI exe with -H FFFFFFFF,0. It reported two "warnings":


unable to connect to device

exiting


HDHR_config (GUI) seems to have no trouble connecting. I turned off the firewall and that made no difference.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16594189
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I lost KBCW-HD about a month or so ago(showed no signal) and never really checked into for a number of reasons, anyway, I just checked to see if I get KRON-HD and that one is missing as well. I wonder if Comcast moved those channels into an RF band that is blocked by the Expanded Basic lockout filter on my line?



In Los Altos and possibly others like Cupertino that use the Santa Clara head end, KBCW is on 92 with KNTV. For a while it was on 131 with KRON. I don't know where KRON is now - probably because doesn't have PSIP any more. In any case, these OTA rebroadcast stations should never be in the Limited Basic notch filter range.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16594958
> 
> 
> You can check the RF frequency on TiVo's diagnostic screen. If it's near the filter cut-off point, you may have problem receiving that channel.



They both show at 489mHz and I'm guessing that's probably a trapped frequency in the analog Expanded Basic region. I tried to narrow it down, but all my Expanded Basic channels have already been moved to digital so I'm not getting any of the analog versions, or at least I'm not sure how I would tune them in to check the cut-off freq.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16595192
> 
> 
> In my area, those two are on the same transponder and got moved to a different frequency. Unfortunately, looks like they forgot to turn on PSIP for them as I don't see the PSIP PID in the bitstream.



They're on the same here as well, although as I noted above, I think it's a blocked frequency. I sub to Limited Basic only, so there's a filter on my line to block the analog Expanded Basic channels and I believe that's where Comcast moved KBCW and KRON when they added that ridiculous KGO-LiveWell channel, I lost KBCW the very same day.


----------



## c3

489MHz is RF68, definitely in the trap. Mine is at 519MHz, RF73.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16595401
> 
> 
> 489MHz is RF68, definitely in the trap. Mine is at 519MHz, RF73.



That's what I figured, so it's like, what were they thinking..?? Am I expected to sub to ExpBasic to get those channels? Silly people...


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/16593316
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how to access the settings on the Ambit U10C035 modem that Comcast now uses for it's 30mb line?
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Jason


 http://192.168.100.1/ is the standard for home modems.


for business modems it's something like http://10.1.10.1 ... try that or searching for similar...


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16595398
> 
> 
> I sub to Limited Basic only, so there's a filter on my line to block the analog Expanded Basic channels and I believe that's where Comcast moved KBCW and KRON when they added that ridiculous KGO-LiveWell channel, I lost KBCW the very same day.



That doesn't make sense. All of the broadcast channels are included in Limited Basic, so you should still be getting KRON and KBCW. Of course, you need the appropriate version of LB for the feed you want--regular LB for the standard-definition feeds or HD LB for the high-definition feeds. If you aren't getting those two stations, call Comcast, because something is wrong.



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16595241
> 
> 
> Why is the DTA needed? I have HDHR and Windows 7 test machine, but when I ran your GUI it crashed after the setup screens without displaying any error message that lasted long enough to read nor anything useful in the event log. Does the program write a diagnostic log anywhere else?
> 
> 
> P.S.: I also tried running the CLI exe with -H FFFFFFFF,0. It reported two "warnings":
> 
> 
> unable to connect to device
> 
> exiting
> 
> 
> HDHR_config (GUI) seems to have no trouble connecting. I turned off the firewall and that made no difference.



I've never gotten the HDHR to connect that way. Instead I grab the channel map by recording the signal from the map channel which is 116 someting in my area and having the program parse the .ts file. I'll have to see if the version above has improved documentation.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16598484
> 
> 
> ....I grab the channel map by recording the signal from the map channel which is 116 someting in my area and having the program parse the .ts file.



Thanks, that works for me too (with both cli and gui versions in the above zip). Neat.


----------



## amdspitfire

I currently have extended cable. On the digital side I get the local channels. Do I need a box to get the extended cable channels in HD? Will I lose these channels?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amdspitfire* /forum/post/16602159
> 
> 
> Do I need a box to get the extended cable channels in HD?



Box or CableCard. Those channels are encrypted.


----------



## mrwheels

I've been reading a number of threads going back over the past few weeks, and know that this issue has been kicked around for a while. Part of my question is about wanting to find an answer, and part of it is about being cranky.


We have two OTA / Cable / Satellite ready devices with ATSC and QAM tuners, connected to Comcast in Marin County. We also have 2 DTA boxes (which some characterize as digital-to-analog, but Comcast says are digital transport adapters), and one honest to goodness digital cable box which we've had for 2 or 3 years.


Problem (as most of you know only too well):


There's no way for the QAM tuner to associate 97.10 with the more recognizable Versus 81, for example. Punching in "81" on the remote gets us a black screen, and "No Signal".


So the question is, how in the world are we supposed to "tune" into some of our channels that are now digital, and not on the same QAM channel as they were on the NTSC channel? Is the only way to do this to manually scroll through all 120 or so channels, and write them down for ourselves?


And will it all change again and again as Comcast re-jiggers their actual cable channel assignments?


The cranky part of this is doesn't Comcast care that everyone with digital tuners is getting s*** from them? Do they not care that they're screwing around with paying customers who send them money every month?


How do we stop the juggernaut called Comcast, short of getting a class-action lawsuit to stop them?


Jerry


P.S. I see that there is software that we might run in a computer with a QAM tuner card, but we don't have one of those -- and dammit -- no one should have to do it this cumbersome way.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/16602993
> 
> 
> So the question is, how in the world are we supposed to "tune" into some of our channels that are now digital, and not on the same QAM channel as they were on the NTSC channel?



Standard set top box, DTA, or CableCard device.


----------



## mrwheels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16603028
> 
> 
> Standard set top box, DTA, or CableCard device.



I realize we can do it with the devices you suggest (though I don't have any devices with slots for cable cards). We do have the Comcast DTA installed, to feed RF signal into our Series 2 TiVo. But I've also got the cable going directly into the TV and the DVD recorder/player.


Perhaps I wasn't clear. I meant, how do we tune into favorite channels using only the QAM tuner built into the digital TV set and the digital DVD recorder/player?


It would seem, Comcast either has a secret plan which they are unwilling to communicate clearly, or they don't care about customer satisfaction.


Jerry


----------



## sydyen

Keenan wrote:


> there's a filter on my line to block the analog Expanded

> Basic channels and I believe that's where Comcast moved

> KBCW and KRON...


wintertime wrote:


> All of the broadcast channels are included in Limited

> Basic, so you should still be getting KRON and KBCW.


There is a wide variation in ATSC tuners which affect what you can/cannot see, and here's what I see on Comcast:


- KRON comes in on 4 and 72.2 in analog and 73.1 in QAM

- KBCW comes in on 12 and 72.10 in analog and 73.2 or 73.5 in QAM (depends on tuner)


KNTV-D is my quirkiest channel.


- The DVRs (Philips/Magnavox) can pick up 11.1 and if 92.1 is selected they jump to 11.1

- The Samsung TV cannot pick up 11.1 and selecting 92.1 reverts to current channel

- The Sony TV cannot pick up 11.1 but can select 92.1


The Samsung scan cannot find some channels that the Sony and DVRs can.


Sub-channels vary between devices e.g. DVRs pick up KBCW HD (which was 44.1) on 73.2 and the TVs find it on 73.5


jwpottberg wrote:


> Those of you, like me, who watch expanded basic on clear QAM

> channels directly, don't get too used to the current set....

> ....once they have the lower ones fully digitally-populated

> they will switch and change/turn off the upper ones.


Agreed, the sands have been shifting the last couple of days.


A scan turned up 40 new QAM channel additions, many of the expanded basic stations are now appearing in two banks and some banks are switched around. Here are the changes that showed up and there may well be others.


- 78.x is now also on 44.x

- 84.x is now also on 42.x

- 128.x is now also on 43.x

- Mix of channels moved to 42.x

- 73.x have moved to 72.x


One quirk since the shuffling occured is that the analog DVRs which have autoclock set to 9 (KQED) are being set to EST but the digital DVRs set to 9.1 are fine.


Another oddity is that the QAM of local stations now drift in and out of garbled speech e.g. KRON-HD on 73.1 will be garbled but KRON on 72.2 will be fine.


----------



## sydyen

mrwheels wrote:


> Is the only way to do this to manually scroll through all

> 120 or so channels, and write them down for ourselves?


It is painful, but that's the only way I know of. Watching through an STB composite cable sucks, so it is worth the effort to locate the QAMs and watch them directly.


> It would seem, Comcast either has a secret plan which they

> are unwilling to communicate clearly,


It is not a secret plan. Comcast wants to move from providing service to the home to providing service at every viewing outlet in the home.


The QAM channels of expanded basic are not encrypted (at present), so equipment with ATSC tuners do not need STBs. Comcast is not making it easy for you because the objective is to have you use an STB at every viewing outlet to watch anything above 30.


> ...or they don't care about customer satisfaction.


The cable companies don't have to care, because there is no equivalent alternative service. The satellite services require STBs.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/16603462
> 
> 
> I meant, how do we tune into favorite channels using only the QAM tuner built into the digital TV set and the digital DVD recorder/player?



Until and unless Comcast starts sending standard PSIP-based virtual channel info for the standard-definition channels, just as they are (sometimes) doing for the HD channels, you need to use some sort of rosetta stone like dlou's program or the Silicondust website--or just dope it out for yourself by tuning and mapping all 100 or so channels.


But I think that it would take an FCC rule to make them do that, since they seem to have the idea that they can make their customers use Comcast tuning gear instead of making their signals compatible with industry standards.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16595241
> 
> 
> Why is the DTA needed?.



Well, if you were able to get a little farther than you did, stuff like getting/verifying your VCT_ID would have been a little bit easier.



> Quote:
> I have HDHR and Windows 7 test machine, but when I ran your GUI it crashed after the setup screens without displaying any error message that lasted long enough to read nor anything useful in the event log. Does the program write a diagnostic log anywhere else?
> 
> 
> P.S.: I also tried running the CLI exe with -H FFFFFFFF,0. It reported two "warnings":
> 
> 
> unable to connect to device
> 
> exiting



Thanks. Much appreciated. Looks like Silicon Dust may have wrote some compiler specific code since the Win32 CLI exe should be nearly identical to the Linux CLI binary (I'm using gcc). I'll have to look into that and maybe give Visual C++ Express a try.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwheels* /forum/post/16602993
> 
> 
> :
> 
> There's no way for the QAM tuner to associate 97.10 with the more recognizable Versus 81, for example. Punching in "81" on the remote gets us a black screen, and "No Signal".



Actually, I noticed that on some of the newer remotes you can assign station ID icons to some of the buttons for instant channel changing. The cheaper ones just use a sticker for the icon and you have to reprogram the button on the remote, but I think one of the Logitech Harmony's allow you to put it on its LCD and is programmed via a USB port. I'm kinda thinking it'd be cool to combine an HDHomerun or PC QAM tuner and an LCD remote with an SCTE-65 (DTA) parser. That way you don't have to remember any numbers at all. Just look on your remote for the icon of the channel you want to watch and press the button. When Comcast changes the channel assignments, just spend a minute doing the table scan then pop your remote into the USB port for a few seconds and you're all set.



> Quote:
> And will it all change again and again as Comcast re-jiggers their actual cable channel assignments?



If I recall correctly, Comcast has re-jiggered it about 4-5 times in the past month where I live.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16604550
> 
> 
> Well, if you were able to get a little farther than you did, stuff like getting/verifying your VCT_ID would have been a little bit easier.



OK, but since you display them all it's not hard to pick the one that fits best. As per my later post, I was able to use the GUI to examine a captured file. (Note to others in this thread: This would work using any PC tuner that can capture the full transport stream, including MyHD, Fusion units with either TSBrowser2 or TSReader Lite, and probably all the others)


> Quote:
> Thanks. Much appreciated. Looks like Silicon Dust may have wrote some compiler specific code since the Win32 CLI exe should be nearly identical to the Linux CLI binary (I'm using gcc). I'll have to look into that and maybe give Visual C++ Express a try.



Great! Let me know when you need another round.


----------



## wwu123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16548549
> 
> 
> Hi Jay-
> 
> 
> What are the symptoms of "not get(ting)" the two stations? Do you get a "one moment please" message in a blue box, just static or nothing at all (blank screen)? If I'm having signal strength issues, I usually see it in the higher frequency channels (KNTV-HD and DiscoveryHD are particularly problematic) as either extreme pixellation, or the "one moment please" message. Can you check the signal strengh reaching your cable box (you might have to do a little searching around the AVS website to get specific instructions; I only know how to do it on the Motorola 6412 unit)?
> 
> 
> Alan





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durny1* /forum/post/16549806
> 
> 
> ESPN2 HD and TNT HD were the 2 signals I had trouble with. After replacing splitters with better quality ones and adding a signal amplifier these 2 are now working fine.
> 
> 
> Durny1



Just curious, does anyone know WHY these two channels have the lowest signal strength? It seems this is a phenomenon in multiple locations around the Bay area - I'm in Los Altos, but others are in Milpitas or elsewhere. Using the signal strength meter on my Tivo HD, I see on the other HD channels about high 80's (out of 100) signal, but on these TNT HD and ESPN2 HD it is not only low but fluctuates between 30 and 55.


I probably need to replace a splitter or two as well to solve this as well, but just wondering what makes one digital frequency worse than the others.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/16606258
> 
> 
> I probably need to replace a splitter or two as well to solve this as well, but just wondering what makes one digital frequency worse than the others.



What's the frequency (on the diagnostic screen)?


----------



## walk

I don't think it's a big mystery, look at the options Comcast has:


1. Spend 10 minutes to enter the correct the PSIP for the QAM channels.

Pro: every customer now has correct channel info for all their free-QAM TV tuners.

Con: it takes effort and they don't get any more money from basic cable subscribers.


2. Do nothing.

Pro: requires no effort and every basic subscriber who wants correct channel numbers now has to pay an extra $7/mo per TV, AND they can purchase PPV and VOD content ($$$$$)

Con: some customers complain, maybe they lose a few to satellite or other services.


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> I realize we can do it with the devices you suggest (though I don't have any devices with slots for cable cards). We do have the Comcast DTA installed, to feed RF signal into our Series 2 TiVo. But I've also got the cable going directly into the TV and the DVD recorder/player.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I wasn't clear. I meant, how do we tune into favorite channels using only the QAM tuner built into the digital TV set and the digital DVD recorder/player?
> 
> 
> It would seem, Comcast either has a secret plan which they are unwilling to communicate clearly, or they don't care about customer satisfaction.



No, I think Comcast just thinks (and are probably correct), that the vast, vast majority of the customers will just use digital box or DTA and be content. Only a very small percentage of their customer base who frequent forums like this are technically savvy enough to want to use clear-QAM tuners to get the better picture quality/save the outlet fee/use for recording.


I'd recommend getting a TivoHD. None of these numbers to remember, dual HD recording. I watch something like 98% HD anyway now. Most of the expanded basic channels have an HD equivalent which I watch, I think the only one I watch occasionally is MSNBC. I suppose I'd seek the other channels if one of the quasi-HD channels were showing stretchovision garbage version of a show I really wanted to watch, but mostly I just ignore those shows as I have plenty of real HD to watch.


----------



## Stephen Tu




> Quote:
> Just curious, does anyone know WHY these two channels have the lowest signal strength? It seems this is a phenomenon in multiple locations around the Bay area - I'm in Los Altos, but others are in Milpitas or elsewhere. Using the signal strength meter on my Tivo HD, I see on the other HD channels about high 80's (out of 100) signal, but on these TNT HD and ESPN2 HD it is not only low but fluctuates between 30 and 55.
> 
> 
> I probably need to replace a splitter or two as well to solve this as well, but just wondering what makes one digital frequency worse than the others.



My theory is FM radio interference, I used to have problems with these particular channels until I properly terminated all my unused splitter ends. Other channels weren't in the radio frequency band. But I could be wrong.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16607058
> 
> 
> 1. Spend 10 minutes to enter the correct the PSIP for the QAM channels.



PSIP generators are not free.


----------



## TPeterson

Ah! So now I understand why it takes so long for them to get the PSIPs fixed on the HD channels. They have to schlepp the generator around to all the headends.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16611595
> 
> 
> Ah! So now I understand why it takes so long for them to get the PSIPs fixed on the HD channels. They have to schlepp the generator around to all the headends.



I was serious with my comment. A price I saw was more than $10K, and I don't know how many streams are included at that price.


----------



## walk

Fine, they have to spend some money. More money that is, they also have to give everyone who wants one a DTA. Even more reason it will nnnnnnever happen.


----------



## miimura

The retransmitted OTA HD channels already have PSIP, so they just have to avoid stripping it out. Generating PSIP for all the SD expanded basic channels is really too much to ask. Why would they spend money to add something to their signal that's not used by their equipment. I personally understand why it would be useful to customers, but there's just no business case to do it.


- Mike


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/16615989
> 
> 
> The retransmitted OTA HD channels already have PSIP, so they just have to avoid stripping it out.



Sorry, Mike, but that's not correct. They modify the OTA PSIP info such that it's correct for the cable transmission (and so that it doesn't include all of the EIT packets







). So, evidently, they already have (at least) one PSIP-capable encoder.


----------



## dlou99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TPeterson* 
As per my later post, I was able to use the GUI to examine a captured file. Great! Let me know when you need another round.
I think I know why it didn't work. %$#@ legacy architecture from Windows 3.1, Winsock.dll needs to be manually loaded/started whenever you want networking. Can you try this one now?


Thanks.

 

scte65scan-0.3b3.zip 369.3896484375k . file


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16617702
> 
> 
> Can you try this one now?



Yes, but not "right now". I'll spin it when I get back home this weekend, thanks!


----------



## juancmjr

So, here we've changed from AT&T phone & DSL to the 3 pack Comcast phone, HSI & cable. It'll cost pretty much the same as if I kept the old arrangement, with the addition of free Showtime for a year (more porn!!







). However when I checked Cinemax it was blocked, even though we have HBO and IIRC HBO & Cinemax are a package in themselves. Speedtesting HSI using Vudu's speed tests as well as the Speakeasy tests shows I'm getting an average of 16 down, 9 up. Sometimes though, it seems as if I still have DSL speeds. I realize that Internet traffic and poor equipment can cause this to happen. I'm hoping we didn't make a mistake by doing this. Is it advisable to anyone else with Comcast phone for me to have the modem on a UPS? I figure to do that but want someone's experience to back me up.


----------



## cgw

Was new operating software for the box (a 3416 in my case) pushed through the last few days? I left town Sunday morning and everything worked; returned last night and this morning the HDMI connection gives two seconds of picture and then the green screen of death. TV works fine with other inputs. Powering the motorola box off and back on did not fix it, nor did tuning to SD channels or changing picture resolution. I haven't switched to component connections but will probably do so tonight. Called Comcast and they suggested that my cable was probably bad. But nothing was moved or changed, and HDMI has worked fine for a couple of years.


----------



## rsra13

No issues here with my DCH-3416 and HDMI. I actually have it plugged to a switch and then to my projector. But zero problems.


Juan: I also have triple pack and it has been working fine for me for more than six months. I don't have any UPS so I can't comment about that. Internet works really well, I had 2 laptops using VPN, one for my wife's work and one for me, different companies. They are 24/7 most of the time, I also play a lot of Xbox Live, torrents (rarely), etc. Everything works just perfect.


----------



## walk

Try replacing the cable. I had one that I'd been using for about 2 years just die on me.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16620468
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to anyone else with Comcast phone for me to have the modem on a UPS? I figure to do that but want someone's experience to back me up.



The modem/eMTA has an internal back up battery, but it's only on the phone portion. I doi keep the eMTA and a router on a small UPS - got over 10 hours out of it in one nasty storm/power outage.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16624426
> 
> 
> The modem/eMTA has an internal back up battery, but it's only on the phone portion. I doi keep the eMTA and a router on a small UPS - got over 10 hours out of it in one nasty storm/power outage.



Excellent! That's exactly what I wanted to hear. My concern regarding the phone service was if it went out during a power failure or some large disaster. Thanks Barovelli.


----------



## Cal1981

I just noticed that we now have Ion HD on channel 711. Major League II is on now and the PQ is far from impressive. It's pretty dull looking.


----------



## juancmjr

Now that you pointed it out, I checked it & it is dull, with muted colors. Getting a fair amount of macroblocking especially in crowd scenes.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16631929
> 
> 
> Now that you pointed it out, I checked it & it is dull, with muted colors. Getting a fair amount of macroblocking especially in crowd scenes.



Same thing OTA on 65.1 - the station isn't using a high enough bit rate for good HD.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16631929
> 
> 
> Now that you pointed it out, I checked it & it is dull, with muted colors. Getting a fair amount of macroblocking especially in crowd scenes.



I saw a lot of blocking as well. Just love those digital shifts and artifacts







I took my TV's backlight and color up a bit and the picture was a bit better but Ion doesn't have a whole lot of programming yet so whatever.


----------



## rsra13

Remember that we are having free HBO and Cinemax this weekend. I just checked and here in south San Jose the channels are already available, I'm using a Comcast box. They are suppose to be free until Monday (midnight?).


I already setup my DVR to record Eastern Promises and the Cotto vs Cottley boxing match. And yeah, some other movies I won't post here, and no, they are not skinmax "movies".


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16634574
> 
> 
> Remember that we are having free HBO and Cinemax this weekend. I just checked and here in south San Jose the channels are already available, I'm using a Comcast box. They are suppose to be free until Monday (midnight?).



Just out of curiosity, are these free preview channels showing up on DTA's as well as STB's?


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16634574
> 
> 
> Remember that we are having free HBO and Cinemax this weekend.



Yeah, don't forget about the "Dark Knight" premiere tomorrow night! And the new season of "True Blood" on Sunday.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16640091
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are these free preview channels showing up on DTA's as well as STB's?



No, the DTAs are very basic converters designed to provide access to the channels that were on Extended Basic analog. Aside from those, they only get a few other channels, such as CalChannel, CSPAN-3, and some of the local digital subchannels. They don't get the premium channels or even the other non-premium digital channels.



Patty


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16640371
> 
> 
> No, the DTAs are very basic converters designed to provide access to the channels that were on Extended Basic analog. Aside from those, they only get a few other channels, such as CalChannel, CSPAN-3, and some of the local digital subchannels. They don't get the premium channels or even the other non-premium digital channels.



This is not true from a technical standpoint. DTAs are designed to provide access to unencrypted QAM. Comcast could just turn off encryption during HBO free preview weekend and push out an updated VCT so that the DTA can see it.


I know that they did the former. My question was regarding whether they had actually done the latter.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16641973
> 
> 
> This is not true from a technical standpoint. DTAs are designed to provide access to unencrypted QAM. Comcast could just turn off encryption during HBO free preview weekend and push out an updated VCT so that the DTA can see it.
> 
> 
> I know that they did the former. My question was regarding whether they had actually done the latter.



I don't think they did the latter - after seeing HBO/Max come in on clear QAM on my main TV I searched all channels on the DTA in the back room with no joy.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16641973
> 
> 
> This is not true from a technical standpoint. DTAs are designed to provide access to unencrypted QAM. Comcast could just turn off encryption during HBO free preview weekend and push out an updated VCT so that the DTA can see it.



Okay, sorry. From the list I received with the DTAs, I thought they could only tune up to the 100s channels, and the premiums are in the 500s. I didn't have my DTA hooked up last night because I was set up to record analog OTA, but I just checked and you're right that it can get higher channels. Perhaps Comcast figures it isn't worth opening up the free preview on DTAs because customers who only have those can't become HBO subscribers after the preview anyway, since those units aren't capable of handling subscription flags for premium channels, right?



Patty


----------



## TPeterson

Right. (But they could still be hooked into getting the normal STB and an HBO subscription, having had their appetites whetted on the preview...hmm?)


----------



## Brian Conrad

Many of the movies they are showing are "cropped" 'scope films. IOW, not worth watching that way. You don't get to see the whole movie. I note that Comcast is running "center cut" 4:3 now on most of the locals. How long are they going to keep that up? After all DVD has been around over a decade so many people are used to letterbox. I would think they would want to see the whole show too.


And when to the Extended Basic go away as analog? Does anyone know the schedule?


----------



## Keenan

I have only Limited Basic with a TiVo S3. When I tune to HBO/Cinemax the grey CableCARD screen pops up, pressing Clear will get rid of it and allow the channel to display. I recorded 2 films off HBO last night and they both recorded fine, although I believe this was due to already being tuned to the channel on the S3. I've just set a test recording with the TiVo tuned to 2 other channels to see if the CC page prevents the recording on HBO.


I'm curious why the the CC page even comes up, there must still be some sort of encryption "trigger" on the HBO and Cinemax signals. Maybe it's because my CC's are set to block the channel and tuning to it causes them to hiccup when they see the "clear" signal.


----------



## pappy97

I'm a little confused. The broadcast networks have their analog shut off, right?


Thus when I watch on comcast the "analog" version of a broadcast channel, I should really see their digital channel downconverted, right?


What I am saying is, I am watching Golf in HD on 705 (KPIX) right now. When I turn to Channel 5, I expect to see 16:9 SD golf (or letterboxed golf). Instead I see a 4:3 SD image which confuses me.


What's going on here? Are the networks still giving cable co's crap [analog] although over the air they are digital only?


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16642675
> 
> 
> Right. (But they could still be hooked into getting the normal STB and an HBO subscription, having had their appetites whetted on the preview...hmm?)



True!


At least Comcast sent a message to my STB about the HBO preview. DirecTV has finally started mentioning their free previews in their monthly bill inserts, but they never send out messages about them. Pretty dumb considering that many people pay electronically and never get the flyers.



Patty


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16643159
> 
> 
> And when to the Extended Basic go away as analog? Does anyone know the schedule?



The schedule is different in different parts of the Bay Area. I'm on the Santa Clara headend, and we've lost everything above about ch. 34 now.



Patty


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16643549
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. The broadcast networks have their analog shut off, right?
> 
> 
> Thus when I watch on comcast the "analog" version of a broadcast channel, I should really see their digital channel downconverted, right?
> 
> 
> What I am saying is, I am watching Golf in HD on 705 (KPIX) right now. When I turn to Channel 5, I expect to see 16:9 SD golf (or letterboxed golf). Instead I see a 4:3 SD image which confuses me.
> 
> 
> What's going on here? Are the networks still giving cable co's crap [analog] although over the air they are digital only?



I can't remember the exact details, there was a couple of threads about this a few months back, but basically, the cableco is taking the digital signal provided to them from the broadcaster and, I believe, center-cutting it to a 4x3 image. This was the reason for moving the channel bug from the far left or right in a 16x9 image to the 4x3 "safe" area on HD broadcasts - when it was center-cut the bug would be still be there. On carriers that are not 100% digital, like Comcast, I think they are converting that digital signal to analog for those folks who are still using analog TVs.


Also, if I remember correctly, this was also a major reason why the DTA's came about, the plan was that Comcast wanted to avoid having to provide those analog signals, but because they could not show that they were 100% digital at the time they were stuck having to provide them. The DTA was supposed to allow them to be 100% digital - convert the digital signals to analog for those analog displays - but evidently they've only gone with converting the Expanded Basic analogs, so far. I think, I haven't used any analog displays for years, so I haven't really followed what Comcast is doing with the DTA's beyond the Expanded Basic channel conversions.


----------



## stormking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16634574
> 
> 
> Remember that we are having free HBO and Cinemax this weekend. I just checked and here in south San Jose the channels are already available, I'm using a Comcast box. They are suppose to be free until Monday (midnight?).



Here in San Francisco, I am receiving the preview of HBOHD and MAXHD on 119-1 and 119-2 both in 1080i via both with the cable plugged straight into a Samsung HDTV and also plugged into my Hauppauge pci-e card running through Windows 7 x64 Build 7077 Media Center (DVR). No STB or DTA. Looks great as it should in 1080i.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16644247
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact details, there was a couple of threads about this a few months back, but basically, the cableco is taking the digital signal provided to them from the broadcaster and, I believe, center-cutting it to a 4x3 image. This was the reason for moving the channel bug from the far left or right in a 16x9 image to the 4x3 "safe" area on HD broadcasts - when it was center-cut the bug would be still be there. On carriers that are not 100% digital, like Comcast, I think they are converting that digital signal to analog for those folks who are still using analog TVs.
> 
> 
> Also, if I remember correctly, this was also a major reason why the DTA's came about, the plan was that Comcast wanted to avoid having to provide those analog signals, but because they could not show that they were 100% digital at the time they were stuck having to provide them. The DTA was supposed to allow them to be 100% digital - convert the digital signals to analog for those analog displays - but evidently they've only gone with converting the Expanded Basic analogs, so far. I think, I haven't used any analog displays for years, so I haven't really followed what Comcast is doing with the DTA's beyond the Expanded Basic channel conversions.



The last I heard the local stations ( ABC, CBS, NBC etc... ) will still provide an analog signal to Comcast, even though they have shut down their broadcast analog signals from Sutro. Comcast never got their signals from Sutro but had/has a direct feed from the local stations. That's why when they did work on Sutro it didn't affect the channels on Comcast.


In a way I can see why they would do this, they ( the local stations ) can still make money with their old analog equipment for a couple more years by providing that analog signal to Comcast. Also, the final date for dropping all analog from their ( Comcast ) system will be in 3 years, that may have changed but that was the last I heard. Personally, I would've dropped them all a long time ago.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16644707
> 
> 
> The last I heard the local stations ( ABC, CBS, NBC etc... ) will still provide an analog signal to Comcast, even though they have shut down their broadcast analog signals from Sutro. Comcast never got their signals from Sutro but had/has a direct feed from the local stations. That's why when they did work on Sutro it didn't affect the channels on Comcast.
> 
> 
> In a way I can see why they would do this, they can still make money with their old analog equipment for a couple more years by providing that analog signal to Comcast. Also, the final date for dropping all analog from their ( Comcast ) system will be in 3 years, that may have changed but that was the last I heard. Personally, I would've dropped them all a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I was aware that those analog feeds were via hard-line, but I wasn't aware they were going to continue to supply an analog signal to the carriers like Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16644723
> 
> 
> I was aware that those analog feeds were via hard-line, but I wasn't aware they were going to continue to supply an analog signal to the carriers like Comcast.



That was the last I heard and to me it makes sense if you want to still provide an analog signal to your customers. Why would you invest a lot of money into a conversion system to take the digital signal and convert it to a crappy analog signal when you can get the local stations to use the equipment that they already have and provide that analog signal to your customers. Which do you think would be cheaper and which would you use if you are trying to save costs or more cash layouts ? They already have the system in place right now so why go through all the expense of converting signals ? Plus the local stations can get some return on their old analog equipment. It's a win/win for both.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan

In Cupertino, all analog channels above 34 are now gone. And channel 2, 3 & 4 analog have poor signal quality (snow on cable).


I wonder of Comcast is doing the "center cut" for the locals, or if the locals are feeding Comcast two signals, one in HD and the second in 4x3 SD. Remember, Comcast is running a digital 4x3 signal in parallel with the analog signal for the locals. Comparing the signal quality of KTVU Fox analog (channel 2) to the digital 4x3 ( 72-1) it is apparent that Comcast is not converting the analog to digital.


Greg


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16644779
> 
> 
> That was the last I heard and to me it makes sense if you want to still provide an analog signal to your customers. Why would you invest a lot of money into a conversion system to take the digital signal and convert it to a crappy analog signal when you can get the local stations to use the equipment that they already have and provide that analog signal to your customers. Which do you think would be cheaper and which would you use if you are trying to save costs or more cash layouts ? They already have the system in place right now so why go through all the expense of converting signals ? Plus the local stations can get some return on their old analog equipment. It's a win/win for both.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Silly me for thinking that cable customers would now be watching the digital versions of the broadcast networks. Here I was hoping those people who only have limited/expanded cable would watch American Idol (and many other programs) and it would be letterboxed and hopefully realize they could use an HDTV. I know NBC broadcasts some shows in letterboxed SD, but would have been nice if everything that was HD (even local news) was letterboxed. Besides DTA, I'm not liking that these low end (in Comcast's POV) customers are seeing _no_ change in their TV watchingl.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm sure that those who produce the local news would also like to stop worrying about the "4:3 safe" area. The station bean counters at some point will figure out how much extra that costs and then maybe the practice will go away. But perhaps there is a planned obsolence for what was a bad aspect ratio to begin with (realize that at the same time Edison started making movies in 4:3 the Lumiere brothers in France were making them in 5:3 or 1.66:1 which is still used in European film today).


I suspect they didn't want to bombard the public with too many changes during the transition though NBC did some letterboxed broadcasts 10 years ago and commercials shown that way for years. KTSF has been showing movies letterboxed for years but perhaps the Asian community is less concerned about "black bars" and would like to see the whole movie.


I used to kid a friend when he was watching football on his old TV with "where's the rest of the game?" He had seen my HD set and knew what I was talking about. Now he has an HD set and loves the difference.


----------



## tex94

Does anyone get Travel HD?


So I just swapped out my old Comcast Moto box (I had a DCT3416 that just died, replaced it for a DCH3416 which died within a week) for a Tivo HD XL. Love the switch for all of the extra features (netflix, amazon VOD, multi-room viewing, online scheduling).


Anyway, when I was setting up the channels the Tivo lineup shows me getting Travel HD on channel 755. Well, I never saw that channel available in Mill Valley on the old boxes and lineup so I'm guessing that is a mistake on the Tivo lineup. But I've run into issues before in Mill Valley where channels don't come in so I thought I'd check. Are we supposed to be getting Travel HD or not?


----------



## marc.aronson

My Samsung TV with a clear-QAM tuner is able to tune in the hidef version of KRON & KBCW. Unfortunately, my mythtv system is not able to find these channels when I do a full scan. I have 3 different brands of digital tuners and I get the same result on all 3. My Comcast subscription plan includes expanded basic, so I should not have a notch filter inadvertently blocking my access.


Here are some more details in case they are helpful:
The hidef version of KRON is on channel 73.1
The hidef version of KBCW is on channel 73.5
Neither of these channels is properly mapped to their proper OTA channel number (4.1 for KRON; I forget what the number is for KBCW), so it looks like the PSIP data either isn't there or is messed up.
Based on what I have been able to look up, it appears that the channels on 73 are at a frequency of 519000000 (519mhz)


I've noticed that some others are having difficulty with these two channels - does anyone know if there are steps I can take to resolve this? Thanks for any help you can provide!


Marc


----------



## rxp19

I just got High Speed Internet this weekend in Fremont... but the contractor gave me some really old beat up equipment.


What is the latest cable modem Comcast rolled out in Fremont?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16654751
> 
> 
> I just got High Speed Internet this weekend in Fremont... but the contractor gave me some really old beat up equipment.
> 
> 
> What is the latest cable modem Comcast rolled out in Fremont?



Although I live in Newark, the Newark comcast office closed and we go to Fremont. My old cable modem which I got in Fremont in 2005 crapped out (Terrayon).


2 weeks ago I went to the Fremont office and got a Motorola SB5101. That's what you should have got. If you got an old piece of crap terrayon, just go to the Fremont Comcast office and swap it out (bring the modem and power cord). They'll swap it out. Just try to go on a weekday not named Friday (if possible) since Fri and Sat are packed with people getting DTA boxes.


----------



## c3

A brand new cable modem can be purchased for around $50, and used one for much less than that. If you have not signed up yet, you can go through at least a couple of different sites to get one for free after rebate.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16653852
> 
> 
> Does anyone get Travel HD?
> 
> 
> So I just swapped out my old Comcast Moto box (I had a DCT3416 that just died, replaced it for a DCH3416 which died within a week) for a Tivo HD XL. Love the switch for all of the extra features (netflix, amazon VOD, multi-room viewing, online scheduling).
> 
> 
> Anyway, when I was setting up the channels the Tivo lineup shows me getting Travel HD on channel 755. Well, I never saw that channel available in Mill Valley on the old boxes and lineup so I'm guessing that is a mistake on the Tivo lineup. But I've run into issues before in Mill Valley where channels don't come in so I thought I'd check. Are we supposed to be getting Travel HD or not?



I have since the second round of HD channels came online sometime last year. Strange thing is, my non DVR DCT6200 cable box is probably older than your DCT3416 so it's weird that you weren't receiving Travel HD.


----------



## Keenan

Is Comcast 3-packing HBO? I haven't spent any real time watching HBO on Comcast in over 5-6 years, but this weekend I've watched quite a few hours of it. Caught some of Transformers, The Dark Knight and the True Blood special so far and I'm surprised at all the artifacting I'm seeing. This channel does not handle fast motion well at all, I've seen it in everything I've watched so far. Is this normal for this channel? If so, that's terrible and it's a crime what Comcast is asking for it.


Maybe Comcast is transcoding the the native MPEG4 feed from HBO to MPEG2 for delivery and that's causing the problems? What ever it is, I have to say that HBO does not look very good on Comcast.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16655522
> 
> 
> Is Comcast 3-packing HBO?



The last time anybody checked, as far as I can tell, Comcast had HBO, Cinemax, and TLC on the same frequency.


-- Don


----------



## Brian Conrad

It was quite gritty looking which surprised me. I have a Showtime subscription and I don't see quite as much grittiness.


----------



## TPeterson

Yep, HDHomerun shows 3 programs on rf110, which is where HBOHD lives here.


----------



## DAP

Why do the cable boxes that Comcast is giving to basic cable customers not receive and downconvert unencrypted HD channels? The voucher boxes prove that it can be done cheaply, and if done this way, Comcast would not have to have two copies of every channel (one HD and one SD for the converter boxes).


----------



## Keenan

That's too bad about HBO, the shame of it is that HBO really doesn't need a full 19mb/s bandwidth to look good given the nature of it's content, but somehow Comcast has found a way to make it look like crap even with the presumably 12-14mb/s they're giving it.


In contrast, the native HBO MPEG4 feed at about 8mb/s via DirecTV looks much, much better.


BTW, I'm just commenting on what I see given the chance to observe the Comcast feed of HBO this weekend. I realize there's little to nothing anyone can do about it and I'll finish up by saying, IMO, Comcast subs are definitely, without any doubt, not getting their money's worth with HBO. I was just really surprised at how bad it actually looked.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, I watched The Incredible Hulk and it looked really bad, specially in the fast moving scenes.The sound was really great though. And I thought that it was an issue with HBO, but now that I know, I'm glad that I don't pay for HBO.


----------



## tex94

I noticed a marked improvement in PQ when i switched from my DCT3416 to Tivo, especially on HBO. No, it's still over compressed and it is noticeable on fast moving scenes but much, much less than with the older box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16657339
> 
> 
> That's too bad about HBO, the shame of it is that HBO really doesn't need a full 19mb/s bandwidth to look good given the nature of it's content, but somehow Comcast has found a way to make it look like crap even with the presumably 12-14mb/s they're giving it.
> 
> 
> In contrast, the native HBO MPEG4 feed at about 8mb/s via DirecTV looks much, much better.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm just commenting on what I see given the chance to observe the Comcast feed of HBO this weekend. I realize there's little to nothing anyone can do about it and I'll finish up by saying, IMO, Comcast subs are definitely, without any doubt, not getting their money's worth with HBO. I was just really surprised at how bad it actually looked.



Jim,


I recorded both the Dark Knight and the Incredible Hulk and both looked fine. I didn't see any macro blocking or smearing or any of the normal compression artifacts. I wish they weren't copy protected or I'd upload some shots of my screen. One big factor may be than most people use the Motorola boxes, which are not know for their abilities at doing signal processing properly and I'm using my TivoHD using the pass through setting. The Tivo boxes do a much better job at displaying the picture than the Moto boxes do and that might be one factor that might explain differences that we're seeing. Also, Comcast is still doing the analog conversions in some areas and still rearranging channels and channel allocations, which I'm sure is screwing things up in some areas. I can only tell you that, at lease in my area, that they are fine, not as good as Blue ray quality or uncompressed OTA but not as awful as some people are seeing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Finally had a tech come out on the KBCW-HD/712 and KRON-HD/704 problem I've been having. Lost both of them when Comcast added LiveWell-HD/715 awhile back, and sure enough, it was exactly as I thought it was. He removed the Expanded Basic line trap and both channel came back in. So now I'm getting the analog versions of the Expanded Basic lineup as well as the digital versions I was already getting, whoopee!










It was interesting to see how the customer service reps at the Comcast office responded to my problem though, to a CSR, they all "explained" that I needed to have a Comcast box in order to get the local channels in HD. It was "explained" that any HD locals I was getting now were from OTA(I don't even have an antenna feed hooked up to the TiVo) and the reason I was missing those 2 channels was not a Comcast issue. She even showed me on the price sheet the cost for HD - it was a price for the HD STB, which I tried to explain to them, but it simply wasn't getting through.


Bottom line, through either ignorance, or by design, the mantra that you need to rent Comcast equipment in order to get HD is definitely drilled into the CSRs at the Santa Rosa office. It was actually a little weird witnessing the responses.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16661758
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I recorded both the Dark Knight and the Incredible Hulk and both looked fine. I didn't see any macro blocking or smearing or any of the normal compression artifacts. I wish they weren't copy protected or I'd upload some shots of my screen. One big factor may be than most people use the Motorola boxes, which are not know for their abilities at doing signal processing properly and I'm using my TivoHD using the pass through setting. The Tivo boxes do a much better job at displaying the picture than the Moto boxes do and that might be one factor that might explain differences that we're seeing. Also, Comcast is still doing the analog conversions in some areas and still rearranging channels and channel allocations, which I'm sure is screwing things up in some areas. I can only tell you that, at lease in my area, that they are fine, not as good as Blue ray quality or uncompressed OTA but not as awful as some people are seeing.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



+1


Totally explains my experience in improved PQ by moving from Moto boxes to Tivo. Just wish I had done it sooner...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16661758
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I recorded both the Dark Knight and the Incredible Hulk and both looked fine. I didn't see any macro blocking or smearing or any of the normal compression artifacts. I wish they weren't copy protected or I'd upload some shots of my screen. One big factor may be than most people use the Motorola boxes, which are not know for their abilities at doing signal processing properly and I'm using my TivoHD using the pass through setting. The Tivo boxes do a much better job at displaying the picture than the Moto boxes do and that might be one factor that might explain differences that we're seeing. Also, Comcast is still doing the analog conversions in some areas and still rearranging channels and channel allocations, which I'm sure is screwing things up in some areas. I can only tell you that, at lease in my area, that they are fine, not as good as Blue ray quality or uncompressed OTA but not as awful as some people are seeing.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It could be due to different systems I suppose, but the stuff I was seeing was your box-stock lack of sufficient bandwidth issues.


BTW, the signal readings I was getting for HBO at the time were perfectly fine, so it was not due to any signal problems at my location.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16664152
> 
> 
> Finally had a tech come out on the KBCW-HD/712 and KRON-HD/703 problem I've been having. ...



I assume you meant KRON-HD/70*4*?

I have the same problem so now I know it's probably the trap also. Those channels are missing even with my DCT-6200 as well as my S3. Is tech going to come back and install another trap? Or are they working on a different solution at the headend?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16664177
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Totally explains my experience in improved PQ by moving from Moto boxes to Tivo. Just wish I had done it sooner...



We just can't sit still with anything these days, can we?

How do you switch from a DCH3416 to a Tivo? What all is involved?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16664623
> 
> 
> We just can't sit still with anything these days, can we?
> 
> How do you switch from a DCH3416 to a Tivo? What all is involved?



Buy a TiVoHD (info here ), install a cableCARD and return the DCH. You won't get VOD or PPV, however.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16664690
> 
> 
> Buy a TiVoHD (info here ), install a cableCARD and return the DCH. You won't get VOD or PPV, however.



Thanks for that. I've been studying their website.

I guess it comes down to VOD vs HD PQ now?


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16664734
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I've been studying their website.
> 
> I guess it comes down to VOD vs HD PQ now?



You may not get Comcast VOD but you can get LOTS of video on demand: you get Netflix instant, Amazon VOD (up to 1080i), CinemaNow, YouTube, and more. And Blockbuster set to launch in the not too distant future. The VOD thing kept me out of Tivo for a while due to my kids (lots of free kid programs on Comcast VOD). That was a red herring though - there are literally hundreds (maybe more) options for the kids including all of their favorites. If that is what is keeping you back don't worry about it. You can verify that the programs you like are available by just checking the associated web sites.


With respect to setup, it's pretty straightforward. Order the box, pick up an M-card (or 2 s-cards) from the Comcast office and follow the setup procedures. As long as you get a good m-card the whole process can be done in an hour or so. Very happy so far. There is an absolutely fantastic thread on AVS for the Tivo HD with all of the detail you could ever wish for if you have more questions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16664292
> 
> 
> I assume you meant KRON-HD/70*4*?
> 
> I have the same problem so now I know it's probably the trap also. Those channels are missing even with my DCT-6200 as well as my S3. Is tech going to come back and install another trap? Or are they working on a different solution at the headend?



Yes, KRON-704 is what I meant.










And no, he didn't replace the trap, the line is open and clear now. His reasoning was I'm already getting the Expanded Basic channels in their digital form already, and because the folks at the plant weren't thinking when they moved the 2 channels around, on top of the fact that the channels will likely be moved again when the analogs are shut off, this was the simplest solution. Basically he won't tell as long as I won't tell. Obviously, it's impossible to say if you'll get the same solution down there, this guy had been here twice before, once when the CC's were installed, so we had a bit of history already.


The alternative is to have the plant re-map the 2 channels at their end, which seemed like a lot of trouble given, as apparently, only 1 subscriber(me) has even called to complain about the problem. That says a lot for Comcast's marketing machine, that maybe only a handful of subs in Santa Rosa realize that they can get local HD with just a Limited Basic sub and no Comcast STB required. In fact, I may be the only one, at least the only one that noticed the channels were missing and finally called about the problem.


As I noted in the earlier post, the personnel at the Comcast office are completely oblivious to the fact that HD can be had with nothing more than the cheapest subscription, in fact, they're adamant that you have to use their STBs to get HD. It's possible this is by design, that they're trained to say this, but it was pretty obvious to me they were just clueless about it.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16664690
> 
> 
> Buy a TiVoHD (info here ), install a cableCARD and return the DCH. You won't get VOD or PPV, however.



You'd still need a subscription to one of Comcast's digital packages, though, wouldn't you? I'm only paying about $3/month for digital, because I'm already on a Bulk Tenant Extended Basic account. So I would have to keep paying that even if I got a TiVo and didn't use Comcast's STB, right?



Patty


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16665490
> 
> 
> You'd still need a subscription to one of Comcast's digital packages, though, wouldn't you? I'm only paying about $3/month for digital, because I'm already on a Bulk Tenant Extended Basic account. So I would have to keep paying that even if I got a TiVo and didn't use Comcast's STB, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



You should get all the local HD channels. I'm not sure about any of the others as I don't know anything about the plan you're on. Do your neighbors get any HD channels?


----------



## walk

I had HBO HD in about 2004 on Comcast, it seemed over-compressed then (macroblocking etc). They also cropped Cinemascope movies (2.35:1). I was glad to quit after my free period.


Then again early this year when I switched to DirecTV I got HBO for free, it seemed better as far as compression, but they still cropped some movies - again I didn't miss it when my free period ended.


We didn't get the recent free weekend on DirecTV (?) so I can't say what it looked like, but last time I watched it, it was decent-looking. If Comcast is 3-packing it you know they aren't doing you any favors.. no surprise if it looks like @#$% - though really it will never compare to Blu-ray as far as movies (no "bugs" or popup ads there either, and full 7.1 uncompressed sound, etc etc...)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16672391
> 
> 
> I had HBO HD in about 2004 on Comcast, it seemed over-compressed then (macroblocking etc). They also cropped Cinemascope movies (2.35:1). I was glad to quit after my free period.
> 
> 
> Then again early this year when I switched to DirecTV I got HBO for free, it seemed better as far as compression, but they still cropped some movies - again I didn't miss it when my free period ended.
> 
> 
> We didn't get the free weekend on DirecTV (?) so I can't say what it looked like.



It will be free on DirecTV this weekend, in fact, all of D*'s channels will be free-view this weekend. Works for me as it saves me from purchasing HBO to see "True Blood" two weeks in a row.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got a mailing from Comcast today that says that channels 35-75 (Expanded Basic) will go digital on July 22nd for Martinez, Pacheco and Pleasant Hill. Maybe we'll see some more new HD channels then.


----------



## walk

Thanks. I won't have time for TV watching this weekend though, and my DVR is full... Not really excited to watch Dark Knight cropped to 16:9 with pop-ads over it anyway.


IMO these premium channels are overpriced. I kept Showtime for $13/mo because they have the most HD channels (6 including The Movie Channel) but really thinking of dumping it too. I already have Netflix with unlimited Blurays for $16/mo.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16672409
> 
> 
> I got a mailing from Comcast today that says that channels 35-75 (Expanded Basic) will go digital on July 22nd for Martinez, Pacheco and Pleasant Hill. Maybe we'll see some more new HD channels then.



Is there any sign that Comcast is using the freed-up bandwidth to add channels? Last I recall, even the last batch of 3(?) additions (BravoHD?) were limited to 860 MHz neighborhoods, and that even those channels had not been added to those 750 MHz neighborhoods even after the transition of expanded basic to digital transmission.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16672815
> 
> 
> Is there any sign that Comcast is using the freed-up bandwidth to add channels?



Oh yeah. It should be first off, first on.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16672455
> 
> 
> I won't have time for TV watching this weekend though, and my DVR is full... Not really excited to watch Dark Knight cropped to 16:9 with pop-ads over it anyway.



Pop-ads? HBO doesn't even display logos during their movies.



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was watching a recording of last night's "Unusuals" on KGO HD and they had a crawl on the top of the screen. Because my 9 year old Pioneer RP HDTV has overscan (about ~1000 pixels x 960 lines) I couldn't read it but just that there was the bottom edge of it going across the top. Probably reminding viewers that if they are having problems viewing KGO to get a better antenna.


Also a friend dropped off some back issues of "Hollywood Reporter" and I read an article about TWC and Comcast being concerned about the recession and people cutting back on subscriptions. They've noticed some lower subscription trends when in other years they usually go up. Subscriptions often drop at the end of the school year as college students cancel their subscription for the summer.


----------



## mds54

What's up with the addition of the ION HD channel? I can see nothing on it but paid programming, a few MASH episodes, and a western movie each night. Why does Comcast take up our precious bandwidth with wasted HD channels rather than the ones we really want???


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16677546
> 
> 
> What's up with the addition of the ION HD channel? I can see nothing on it but paid programming, a few MASH episodes, and a western movie each night. Why does Comcast take up our precious bandwidth with wasted HD channels rather than the ones we really want???



Probably because it's a local broadcast station, like KRON, which in my opinion is only a marginally less bandwidth waster than KKPX(ION).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16677642
> 
> 
> Probably because it's a local broadcast station, like KRON, which in my opinion is only a marginally less bandwidth waster than KKPX(ION).



Not a local station but part of a conglomerate, http://www.iontelevision.com/ 

The reason I think they added it is.... Paid programing = Big Bucks and they probably paid those big bucks to be on Comcast. But you're right no useful programing at all and a total waste of bandwidth. Will it improve in the future, only time will tell but I doubt it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^

What a shame!

Do you think Mr.J or others will listen if we start another wish list for dedicated HD channels?


----------



## morebassplease




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16677546
> 
> 
> What's up with the addition of the ION HD channel? I can see nothing on it but paid programming, a few MASH episodes, and a western movie each night. Why does Comcast take up our precious bandwidth with wasted HD channels rather than the ones we really want???



Couldn't agree more. What a waste.


----------



## TPeterson

Actually, it is a local station, so Comcast is obliged to carry it, IIUC.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16677765
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> What a shame!
> 
> Do you think Mr.J or others will listen if we start another wish list for dedicated HD channels?



Mr. J. is always open for input, either positive or negative but the real push right now is to finish up the analog/digital switchover in all areas before the end of the year.


As far as the ION-HD addition and it's waste of bandwidth. I'm sure they understand that but it's really a business decision and all about money and as much as I don't like that decision I do understand it as it applies to the business bottom line it's just I'm a customer and I too would like to see more quality HD added.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

....especially after seeing a list of the HD channels that other parts of the Country are getting! Seems the Bay Area always lags.....


----------



## TPeterson

Mikef5--


Is it not your understanding that Comcast must carry all local stations? If so, why do you say that their "decision" to carry KKPX's ION (vc 65.1, rf 41.1) is about "business"? Seems to me that it's about "regulations".


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16677733
> 
> 
> Not a local station but part of a conglomerate, http://www.iontelevision.com/
> 
> The reason I think they added it is.... Paid programing = Big Bucks and they probably paid those big bucks to be on Comcast. But you're right no useful programing at all and a total waste of bandwidth. Will it improve in the future, only time will tell but I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's still a local station in the respect that KPIX is the local CBS station and given that, at least in the analog era, local broadcast stations are required to be carried by the cable provider per their franchise agreements. In fact, it might even be an FCC reg. It has to do with must-carry and re-trans/consent.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16677876
> 
> 
> Mikef5--
> 
> 
> Is it not your understanding that Comcast must carry all local stations? If so, why do you say that their "decision" to carry KKPX's ION (vc 65.1, rf 41.1) is about "business"? Seems to me that it's about "regulations".



I did a little bit more checking and KKPX-TV is a local station that carries ION Media programing ( which is not local ). Wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KKPX . So it looks like they have no programing of their own and are using ION Media for their programing. So yeah, since it's a local station they have to carry it but they seem to be doing the same thing that KRON did a while back with Mark Cuban and HDnet. Cuban offered HDnet to Kron so he could get HDnet carried on Comcast since he couldn't do a deal with Comcast on his own.


I don't like the must carry rule especially when they have to carry both the HD and the SD channels of, in this case, a channel that has only limited programing and for the most part show only info commercials the vast majority of the time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16678037
> 
> 
> I did a little bit more checking and KKPX-TV is a local station that carries ION Media programing ( which is not local ). Wiki link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KKPX . So it looks like they have no programing of their own and are using ION Media for their programing. So yeah, since it's a local station they have to carry it but they seem to be doing the same thing that KRON did a while back with Mark Cuban and HDnet. Cuban offered HDnet to Kron so he could get HDnet carried on Comcast since he couldn't do a deal with Comcast on his own.
> 
> 
> I don't like the must carry rule especially when they have to carry both the HD and the SD channels of, in this case, a channel that has only limited programing and for the most part show only info commercials the vast majority of the time.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Just to be clear, KKPX is owned and operated by ION Media, just like KGO is owned and operated by ABC/Disney, KPIX is O&O by CBS, etc. Your description makes it sound as if there's something different about KKPX. The KRON/HDNet thing is different altogether. KRON was an independent that purchased old HDNet programming to run on one of it's sub-channels. It's not the same thing as the KKPX situation.


ION Media is the old PAX-TV which was a bunch crap even then, they've just changed the name. Now, if I'm not mistaken, KKPX does have to air some children's and/or educational programing to maintain their license, but it may be as little as 30 mins a day, I'm not sure what the regs say.


The real crime of a station like this is that because it's a local broadcast station, it's no doubt getting a full 19.38mb/s 1/2 QAM slot like the rest of the local stations do, whereas something like SciFi-HD, TNT-HD, etc are all getting crammed together 3 or more per slot.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16664292
> 
> 
> I assume you meant KRON-HD/70*4*?
> 
> I have the same problem so now I know it's probably the trap also. Those channels are missing even with my DCT-6200 as well as my S3. Is tech going to come back and install another trap? Or are they working on a different solution at the headend?



I was looking at the specs on the trap that was used on my line and it looks like KRON and KBCW were placed in the very last 6MHz slot of the trapped Expanded Basic range, on the high end, roughly 486-491MHz. Moving the channels up 1 slot(RF freq) would probably solve the problem, although 2 slots would probably be better given that these traps are not brick-wall.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16677466
> 
> 
> Also a friend dropped off some back issues of "Hollywood Reporter" and I read an article about TWC and Comcast being concerned about the recession and people cutting back on subscriptions. They've noticed some lower subscription trends when in other years they usually go up. Subscriptions often drop at the end of the school year as college students cancel their subscription for the summer.



Couldn't have anything to do with the fact that Comcast keeps raising prices over and over, while at the same time falling way behind in programming... could it?


----------



## rsra13

Great news for those that care:



> Quote:
> Comcast.net Sports
> 
> Free with your Comcast High Speed Internet ESPN360.com. Watch over 3,000 LIVE sporting events from around the world. Starts Saturday August 1st.


----------



## marc.aronson

In an earlier post I indicated that I was no longer able to tune channels 704 & 712 (KRONDT2, KBCWDT) on my mythtv system and that the PSIP data was absent. While the PSIP data is still missing, I was able to restore mythtv's ability to tune them using the procedure described here: http://mysettopbox.tv/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20010


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16678655
> 
> 
> Couldn't have anything to do with the fact that Comcast keeps raising prices over and over, while at the same time falling way behind in programming... could it?



I'm sure they will once again want us to pay more for less.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16689027
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will once again want us to pay more for less.



The opposite has happened to my sister-in-law in San Mateo. She has been getting Expanded Basic via clear QAM (no STB's) and was happily paying that rate. Out of the blue Comcast sends her a notice that her bill is being credited because they said she has been on Limited Basic since the middle of April, and they would be charging the limited basic rate from now on. Not wanting her expanded channels to go away, she called Comcast immediately and tried to explain the situation, saying she wanted to continue to pay the expanded rate. They refused to believe she could be getting the expanded channels without a box and would not change her to expanded rate without her getting a box. She told the CSR that she was watching EB programs at that moment to no avail. They said "well, we will have to do an audit". I told her if and when they comes out to intall the trap (I assume that is what they mean by "audit") she explain the situation to the tech. Strange world...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/16689301
> 
> 
> The opposite has happened to my sister-in-law in San Mateo. She has been getting Expanded Basic via clear QAM (no STB's) and was happily paying that rate. Out of the blue Comcast sends her a notice that her bill is being credited because they said she has been on Limited Basic since the middle of April, and they would be charging the limited basic rate from now on. Not wanting her expanded channels to go away, she called Comcast immediately and tried to explain the situation, saying she wanted to continue to pay the expanded rate. They refused to believe she could be getting the expanded channels without a box and would not change her to expanded rate without her getting a box. She told the CSR that she was watching EB programs at that moment to no avail. They said "well, we will have to do an audit". I told her if and when they comes out to intall the trap (I assume that is what they mean by "audit") she explain the situation to the tech. Strange world...



This is fairly typical of customer service with Comcast, they really don't know much. They're either kept in the dark on purpose, or simply not trained adequately. Their basic function is to accept payment and/or sign you up for new service(s), anything else and you're pretty much wasting your time with them. It reminds me of the experience I had with them recently, trying to explain that I was, in fact and had been for many years, receiving local HD channels without one of their STBs - it just wouldn't compute with them.


My suggestion to your sister-in-law would be to do nothing unless the channels actually disappear, the Comcast people don't realize/understand that she is getting the Expanded Basic lineup via it's digital version.


This lack of knowledge at the CSR level also reminds me of a big splash made by Rick Germano a few years ago about how all this was going change, that customer service with Comcast was going to be re-vamped/improved, blah, blah.. that went really well didn't it?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Starting Monday at midnight, Hispanic, International, Pay-Per-View, and HD channels will be changing.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

i hope we can get new HD channels at midnight early monday morning.


----------



## audiovid

Is your clock set misbehaving too?


In the current confusion, with Comcast shuffling QAM channels around, has anyone else noticed oddities like clocks being autoset by KQED PBS analog (Ch 9) being set to Eastern time?


- The NTSC tuner DVRs have the time being set automatically by KQED time

signal on 9, and the time is Eastern.


- The ATSC tuner DVRs have the time being set automatically by KQED time

signal on 9.1, and the time is correct.


This is the second time in two weeks it has happened. Is this quirk local to Comcast (Saratoga) or are others noticing it too?


Does anybody on here use the time signal from a station other than KQED to set the clocks on their devices?


----------



## D-Real

ATT U-Verse recently hit my neighborhood with promises of 100+ HD channels and other features. While I like Comcast's HD clarity, I keep hearing tidbits of ATT's over-compression of channels. Has anyone tried or seen u-verse in action? How does it compare? Comcast is really lagging on adding HD channels so this ATT offer is very tempting.


----------



## walk

Uverse is limited to 1 HD channel at a time, PQ is unimpressive, last I heard they devote 6mbits (MPEG4) for HD channels, and channel changing is quite slow since it's switched back at the box a block or two down the street from your house.


On the upside they do have whole-home DVR (record a show on one DVR, play it back on any other DVR in the house) and 18mbit internet service for around $35/mo, vs $45 for 6mbit on Comcost (actually $58 un-bundled...).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16699619
> 
> 
> uverse is limited to 1 hd channel at a time



2



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16699619
> 
> 
> 6mbit on comcost



12


----------



## D-Real

I hear that u-verse compresses its HD channels to 6 or 7 mbits via the MPEG4 standard, but it might be lower. Interesting that Comcast is at 12, but perhaps that might change as new channels are added.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-Real* /forum/post/16701636
> 
> 
> Interesting that Comcast is at 12, but perhaps that might change as new channels are added.



12 Mbps for Internet, not TV.


----------



## walk

Not everywhere, I still have 6/1 (internet).


Still, even if/when it's upgraded to 12 that is still $10 more for less (than Uverse at 18), and if Uverse went to 2 HD channels that's (mostly) good news, though you know it comes at the cost of bit-rate.


I considered Uverse last year but in the end I didn't think it could compete with DirecTV/Dish, at least not in this market (no FTTH), I read a lot of complaints about HD picture quality, slow channel changing, etc... Of course if there's no commitment you could try it for a month and ditch it if you don't like it.


----------



## D-Real

Thanks for the feedback walk, I'd hate to go through their 4-6 hour installation time and then have to revert back to Comcast. I definitely need to see it first hand to make my final decision. I'll see how easy or hard it is to see a demo.


----------



## frankbh

Received a postcard today from Comcast to "act before June 28, 2009" to order your equipment to "continue enjoying channels 34-81." Doesn't list the actual cutoff date. I'm in San Francisco 94110 (and already have a DTA on my second TV).


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16699619
> 
> 
> Uverse is limited... and channel changing is quite slow since it's switched back at the box a block or two down the street from your house.



Actually, I've heard the opposite. I've heard the channel changing is quite fast on Uverse. With IPTV (Uverse), going roundtrip from your TV down the street and back only takes a few milliseconds if even that. Open a terminal shell or a DOS box and type "ping www.harvard.edu " and you'll see it takes less than 1/10th of a second to send a message roundtrip to the east coast and back.


With QAM (Comcast), retuning the PLL's and waiting for the demodulator to lock can take several seconds. I have one RF tuner/demodulator that takes over 5 seconds to lock one particular channel on Comcast, and then it takes another second or more to parse the PAT/PMT and buffer the MPEG decoder.


----------



## pappy97

So now that the digital transition came and went, and Comcast is introducing DTAs in the Bay Area, when will cities such as Fremont, Newark, etc get DOCSIS 3.0? I thought it was going to happen soon after the digitial transition and/or introduction of DTAs.


----------



## nameless33

Wow. I got a COMCAST postcard saying I need to get a new box of some kind by this sunday. Oddly enough they don't mention it on my monthly bill. Checked their website and it says:


"Customers without an existing digital set-top box can receive 1 standard digital set-top box and up to 2 digital adapters at no additional monthly service cost."


I've got Expanded Basic service and no current boxes. I take it I want to use their standard digital set-top box for live watching and the 2 digital adapters for the DVR and VCRs ?


This is weird. Are all the old TVs' QAM tuners obsolete now ? Just in time for all the people who bought new sets in the last six months. They say without their box you'd need a new TV:


"New digital TV (Tru2Way, enabled with CableCARD), which you’ll need to purchase at a local retailer."


Hmm.. the plot thickens. I notice that I have another variety of COMCAST postcard here. This one says I can have a free upgrade to their Digital Starter package. Just an 800 number, no mention of website info. Is this the basic Digital Tier ? Are they saying you can get Basic, Expanded Basic, and Digital for the cost of Expanded Basic ? Dubious, but you wonder if it's related to the other equipment issue of which there's no mention. Then again, it says equipment and installation extra. Maybe they were trying to rent the box before they gave it away ?


Somehow it's vaguely annoying that I have a monthly bill with no mention of these things; one postcard that says I need free equipment that they don't just send you; and one postcard that offers free digital (maybe).


Sorry, didn't mean to run on; but it's just so COMCASTIC.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nameless33* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somehow it's vaguely annoying that I have a monthly bill with no mention of these things; one postcard that says I need free equipment that they don't just send you; and one postcard that offers free digital (maybe).
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to run on; but it's just so COMCASTIC.



Everyone's going all-digital - cell phones, off air TV, music players, and cable tv to name a few.


They'll send you the free equipment or you can pick it up. Digital starter is the carrot offered for the normal price of expanded basic.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nameless33* /forum/post/16710185
> 
> 
> Are all the old TVs' QAM tuners obsolete now ?



No. They'll continue to play Comcast's clear QAM channels just as they have always done. The advantage of the STB is that it deciphers the physical channel/subchannel designations into Comcast's numbering scheme for you.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16703705
> 
> 
> So now that the digital transition came and went, and Comcast is introducing DTAs in the Bay Area, when will cities such as Fremont, Newark, etc get DOCSIS 3.0? I thought it was going to happen soon after the digitial transition and/or introduction of DTAs.





July 28th is supposed to be the launch date for the rest of the east bay ( Oakland, Richmond, Hayward, Fremont, etc) as well as the north bay for DOCIS 3.0


----------



## viperx116

This is a bit off topic. I've been getting a lot of disconnections for the past week for Comcast HSI, mostly at night. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## waver123

I'm in Fremont, Monday night I lost the HSI connection... ~12am, other than that no problem.


re: recent comcast hd channel shuffling.... I've now lost fox and cbs hd from clear qam using my samsung (haven't tried checking on computer yet), the only clear qam hd I'm seeing is channel 11 (KNTV), what hd clear qam channels are you guys seeing now?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16712205
> 
> 
> This is a bit off topic. I've been getting a lot of disconnections for the past week for Comcast HSI, mostly at night. Anyone else having the same problem?



Ya, they took my internet connection down at midnight last night for almost 2 hours. Just the data side not the cable. Thanks for the notice comcast (there was none, not even a note about any local outage on their web page). They could have at least emailed a heads up on what was obviously an internally scheduled outage.


They have no trouble spamming my mailbox about "the World of more" and "fastest fast coming" after all...


----------



## walk

After about 3 months of calling and complaining about HSI being down all the time they sent me a coupon for $10. Of course I pay my bill automatically so I have no way to use it but... might be worth a shot, if $10 is worth a couple hours on the phone to you...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/16712806
> 
> 
> Ya, they took my internet connection down at midnight last night for almost 2 hours. Just the data side not the cable. Thanks for the notice comcast (there was none, not even a note about any local outage on their web page). They could have at least emailed a heads up on what was obviously an internally scheduled outage.
> 
> 
> They have no trouble spamming my mailbox about "the World of more" and "fastest fast coming" after all...



I got an automated message from Comcast last week about potential outages over the weekend between midnight and 6:00am. Not sure if it actually happened.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16711831
> 
> 
> July 28th is supposed to be the launch date for the rest of the east bay ( Oakland, Richmond, Hayward, Fremont, etc) as well as the north bay for DOCIS 3.0



Thanks, this is good to hear.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16711831
> 
> 
> July 28th is supposed to be the launch date for the rest of the east bay ( Oakland, Richmond, Hayward, Fremont, etc) as well as the north bay for DOCIS 3.0



I wonder if this means we'll finally at that point be getting the "new" HD channels announced last Nov. My tivo has been taunting me since Jan. with travel-hd in the guide but no such channel is being transmitted here (comcast claimed this is due to bandwidth limitations).


----------



## Bill McNeal

I'm planning on getting a Tivo HD, and live in Alameda. Does Comcast any SDV channels in place now or planned for the near future? Are there any plans to release an SDV dongle?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill McNeal* /forum/post/16716381
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting a Tivo HD, and live in Alameda. Does Comcast any SDV channels in place now or planned for the near future? Are there any plans to release an SDV dongle?



No SDV is deployed in SF/BA currently. I don't think they have any immediate plans to deploy SDV. In any case I would not worry about SDV since there are working SDV Tuning Adapters (dongle) deployed by other cable providers (see thread here ).


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16712205
> 
> 
> This is a bit off topic. I've been getting a lot of disconnections for the past week for Comcast HSI, mostly at night. Anyone else having the same problem?



I complained about my HSI about a month ago. My upstream keeps spiking around 10dB, modulation keeps changing between QAM16 and QAM64 and the modem resets then the signal normalizes in a couple of sec and it returns. Funny thing was I got a tech who was a nice guy and reported it as a line problem. The signal became PERFECT after he left, but... for only 4-5 days







Dunno wtf they are doing over there but its getting annoying. The tech left his number, I'm planning to call him tomorrow. Do you guys know if I can schedule an appointment through him or can I call and ask for him?


----------



## rxp19

I just realized that when I lived in Hayward, I had more HD channels compared to what I have in Fremont.


The HD channels Fremont is missing:

731 SpeedHD

733 BravoHD

745 QVC HD

749 Hallmark HD

753 E!HD

755 Travel HD

760 Fox News HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD

766 Toon HD

775 Encore HD


What gives?


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16726191
> 
> 
> I just realized that when I lived in Hayward, I had more HD channels compared to what I have in Fremont.
> 
> 
> The HD channels Fremont is missing:
> 
> 731 SpeedHD
> 
> 733 BravoHD
> 
> 745 QVC HD
> 
> 749 Hallmark HD
> 
> 753 E!HD
> 
> 755 Travel HD
> 
> 760 Fox News HD
> 
> 761 Fox Business HD
> 
> 762 CNBC HD
> 
> 766 Toon HD
> 
> 775 Encore HD
> 
> 
> What gives?



The new channels added late last year were only added in some areas, and Fremont wasn't one of them. They'll hopefully be added if the digital transition in Fremont is ever finished, but all the published dates have passed.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16726448
> 
> 
> The new channels added late last year were only added in some areas, and Fremont wasn't one of them. They'll hopefully be added if the digital transition in Fremont is ever finished, but all the published dates have passed.



I'm in Berkeley. STILL waiting to get those channels.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16726515
> 
> 
> I'm in Berkeley. STILL waiting to get those channels.



Dumb question as I'm new to this thread and confess I have not read all 350+ pages of previous posts, nor the 300+ pages of previous posts from the parent thread.










Are you getting (or expecting) those channels with just a DCT or is there a CableCARD involved?


thx

mp

---
http://mpsharp.com


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16726515
> 
> 
> I'm in Berkeley. STILL waiting to get those channels.



Dont even get me started on the Monterey/Santa Cruz DMA. Thank goodness for Dish.


----------



## GameGod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16723305
> 
> 
> I complained about my HSI about a month ago. My upstream keeps spiking around 10dB, modulation keeps changing between QAM16 and QAM64 and the modem resets then the signal normalizes in a couple of sec and it returns. Funny thing was I got a tech who was a nice guy and reported it as a line problem. The signal became PERFECT after he left, but... for only 4-5 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno wtf they are doing over there but its getting annoying. The tech left his number, I'm planning to call him tomorrow. Do you guys know if I can schedule an appointment through him or can I call and ask for him?



I see the same issues. I had two techs come over, and the last one replaced the modem. I still see this happening from time to time. The worst part is that sometimes my modem does not "sync" up and has to be power cycled for it to return to normal operation.


----------



## curtishd

I am trying to help a family memember out that lives in San Leandro. They like to watch CSN for the A's games and recently bought a new HDTV. With the QAM tuner we get all the channels and some in HD but no channel 89 Comcast Sports Network. They get it on the other tv's that have a receiver but we don't want to use the receivers because then no HD (with having to pay more $$). Is it there just mapped to a different channel or what? They get lots of channnels in the range 80 and 100 but they are all sub channels like 89-10 and so on.

Also could someone please provide a list of all channels from 2 to 130 with all sub channels included?


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16711831
> 
> 
> July 28th is supposed to be the launch date for the rest of the east bay ( Oakland, Richmond, Hayward, Fremont, etc) as well as the north bay for DOCIS 3.0



Does this include Solano County too? Also I heard that customers are supposed to get an increase in speed. What will they be upgraded to?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16730401
> 
> 
> Does this include Solano County too? Also I heard that customers are supposed to get an increase in speed. What will they be upgraded to?



Yes that does include Solano County as well. Customers who currently have the 6Mbps servcice will be automatically upgraded to 12Mbps once DOCIS 3.0 is launched in those areas


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16730699
> 
> 
> Yes that does include Solano County as well. Customers who currently have the 6Mbps servcice will be automatically upgraded to 12Mbps once DOCIS 3.0 is launched in those areas



What about the customers who suscribe to 16Mbps?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16730713
> 
> 
> What about the customers who suscribe to 16Mbps?



I saw what happens to those on 16/2 on dsl reports as someone posted the letter they got on on those forums. You'll get a letter saying the upgrade is happening soon and for the same price as you pay now, you can get 22/5. But the letter goes on to say that you'll need the new modem and thus you'll need to swap out modems. It also says that your current tier is history so you can't just do nothing and need to do something to avoid interruption in service. Not sure if the letter tells you that you can downgrade to 12/2, but of course you can and keep your old modem.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/16726448
> 
> 
> The new channels added late last year were only added in some areas, and Fremont wasn't one of them. They'll hopefully be added if the digital transition in Fremont is ever finished, but all the published dates have passed.



I still get no sense that Comcast considers HD programming to be a priority in any way. The company likes to tease its "World of More" but it really does seem like the focus is on Docis 3.0 with faster Internet speed and the phone service. Comcast, long ago, appeared to forget that its original primary mission was cable television. I doubt that the Vallejo-Benicia area will see any substantial HD channel additions before 2010 especially with Comcast still pushing ads claiming that its VOD HD offerings are MUCH better than the other services. Bollocks! Without getting into the typical picture quality issues, U-verse is up to 95 HD channels and Direct is at least up to that if not more. VOD's HD choices are still mediocre at best. And please O defenders of everything Comcast, don't reply with "well of you don't like it, change providers". That's not the point of this. It's Comcast's promise of all things great with no time lines that it can ever be held to.


----------



## mpatnode

So I noticed today that San Francisco Comcast is still broadcasting analog stations. Anyone know when the real cutoff date is?


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16732359
> 
> 
> So I noticed today that San Francisco Comcast is still broadcasting analog stations. Anyone know when the real cutoff date is?



The only channels I get in analog are the basic channels 1-30.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/16730240
> 
> 
> I am trying to help a family memember out that lives in San Leandro. They like to watch CSN for the A's games and recently bought a new HDTV. With the QAM tuner we get all the channels and some in HD but no channel 89 Comcast Sports Network. They get it on the other tv's that have a receiver but we don't want to use the receivers because then no HD (with having to pay more $$). Is it there just mapped to a different channel or what? They get lots of channnels in the range 80 and 100 but they are all sub channels like 89-10 and so on.
> 
> Also could someone please provide a list of all channels from 2 to 130 with all sub channels included?



Comcast Sports Channel is a digital channel, so it would not be channel 89 on your QAM tuner. You have to perform a channel scan on that new HDTV to find it. Here in Sunnyvale, it's at 42-6, but it could be somewhere else for San Leandro. Best is to find it from this website:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16726191
> 
> 
> I just realized that when I lived in Hayward, I had more HD channels compared to what I have in Fremont.
> 
> 
> The HD channels Fremont is missing:
> 
> 731 SpeedHD
> 
> 733 BravoHD
> 
> 745 QVC HD
> 
> 749 Hallmark HD
> 
> 753 E!HD
> 
> 755 Travel HD
> 
> 760 Fox News HD
> 
> 761 Fox Business HD
> 
> 762 CNBC HD
> 
> 766 Toon HD
> 
> 775 Encore HD
> 
> 
> What gives?



Anyone know whether the new HD channels are available in San Mateo (94403) yet? They're listed on the channel lineup for my address on the Comcast website, but I'm not receiving them. I've talked to three reps at Comcast, two said I should be getting them (but couldn't figure out why I'm not) and the last said no they're not on in my area. Before I waste anymore time talking to Comcast, what's the real story?


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16732359
> 
> 
> So I noticed today that San Francisco Comcast is still broadcasting analog stations. Anyone know when the real cutoff date is?



Are you talking about Limited Basic or Expanded Basic channels? I've seen no announcement from Comcast that they have any intention of dropping their analog versions of local stations and the other channels in the Limited Basic package. I'm sure it will happen eventually, but not in the foreseeable future.



Patty


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16734661
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Limited Basic or Expanded Basic channels? I've seen no announcement from Comcast that they have any intention of dropping their analog versions of local stations and the other channels in the Limited Basic package. I'm sure it will happen eventually, but not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



The last word I heard was in 3 years all analog will be gone and Comcast will be all digital but as with everything that could change










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16734675
> 
> 
> The last word I heard was in 3 years all analog will be gone and Comcast will be all digital but as with everything that could change



Right, as I said, Comcast will eventually go all-digital. But "mpatnode" was talking about what's happening now, so I was seeking clarification from him/her about which stations he/she is still seeing in analog. If it's 2-35, that's no surprise, because they'll be analog for some time yet. (Perhaps three years as you say, unless Comcast decides to get around the federal mandate by giving everyone converters.)



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

Seems to me that one of the reasons that Extended Basic is going digital is to use that space on some of the non-updated systems to provide some of the missing HD channels in those areas. But it also means that those in the updated areas might have even more HD content available.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16731890
> 
> 
> Without getting into the typical picture quality issues, U-verse is up to 95 HD channels and Direct is at least up to that if not more. VOD's HD choices are still mediocre at best.



Well, there's a screen that shows this stuff on DirecTV: 828 channels, I get 643 (I have the 2nd to highest tier package, about $70/mo, but not MLB or the sports packages), my favorites list has 100 channels in it, I just did a quick count of about 30 that are not HD. So 70 HD channels, and if you only count HBO, Cinemax, Starz (I have Showtime) that's at least another 15 HD channels. If you count all the RSNs there are about 30 more HD channels. I'd say 115-120 HD channels is pretty close.


They have VOD too, and lots of it is HD, but I guess since it's not delivered via the service itself Comast doesn't have to count it in their "we got more HD" BS ads?







Though there are some PPV movies and stuff that are downloaded thru the dish and saved to special section of the DVR..


----------



## clau

Comcast is now offering their $99/month for two years HD Triple Play package, with a $100 cash-back. HBO is included, and they also give you a free HD DVR for 6 months. Seems like a really good deal. Called them, and they said only new customers can get this. But they offered me an alternative that is pretty nice: $20 for HSI and $40 for Digital Starter with HBO, per month, locked in for 12 months. Digital voice is another $20/month for 12 months. Think this is good?


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16734909
> 
> 
> Right, as I said, Comcast will eventually go all-digital. But "mpatnode" was talking about what's happening now, so I was seeking clarification from him/her about which stations he/she is still seeing in analog. If it's 2-35, that's no surprise, because they'll be analog for some time yet. (Perhaps three years as you say, unless Comcast decides to get around the federal mandate by giving everyone converters.)
> 
> Patty



Actually, I'm still getting 2-80 with the cable plugged directly into my analog TV (Comedy Central, SciFi, etc..). Is there something they need to do on the head-end? I'm now seeing 22 Clear QCAM channels on my DCTs (up previously from 15). I'm waiting to see if 36-80 end up encrypted or not.


--
mp


----------



## wco81

The 2-year deal would be good but they need to include the DVR for that whole time or let you plug in your own Tivo without that ridiculous monthly DVR fee (it's like $10 or even more for that HORRIBLE DVR?).


----------



## audiovid

Does anyone have an idea of how much compression Comcast is applying to the expanded basic channels like ESPN2?


Some pixelation on cars at NASCAR race speeds is to be expected, but a tennis player?


We've been watching Wimbledon on both the QAM channels it is being broadcast on, one is at 84.9 and the other at 42.8 appeared a couple of weeks ago. Pixelation is just as bad on both channels.


To make sure it was not my imagination, watched some of last year's final that was recorded from 39 ESPN2 analog, and it was far superior.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16734909
> 
> 
> (Perhaps three years as you say, unless Comcast decides to get around the federal mandate by giving everyone converters.)



Which "federal mandate" are you talking about? Can you please provide a reference to this mandate?


----------



## Barovelli

Google cable analog 2012


I found this quite odd - back in the separable security debate, wasn't the rule no new integrated security devices deployed unless the system was 100% digital? Then Uncle Charley says cable must pipe analog . .











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16737972
> 
> 
> Which "federal mandate" are you talking about? Can you please provide a reference to this mandate?


 http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2...until-2012.ars 

_Cue the scary music. According to FCC Chairman Kevin Martin, "If the cable companies had their way, you, your mother and father, or your next door neighbor could go to sleep one night after watching their favorite channel and wake up the next morning to a dark fuzzy screen."


Martin's talking about the digital TV transition that will happen in February 2009. While the federal government has worked out a plan to help buy digital-to-analog converter boxes for Americans who rely on over-the-air broadcasts and still have analog TV sets, the rules for cable operators were not finalized until yesterday. The FCC voted 5-0 to require that cable operators must continue to make all local broadcasts available to their users, even those with analog televisions._


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovid* /forum/post/16737937
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of how much compression Comcast is applying to the expanded basic channels like ESPN2?



Running "mediainfo" on a recent recording of "The Nanny" from channel NikP (std def digital channel) resulted in the output shown below A video bitrate of 1.9kbits/second is "OK" but not great for standard definition material. When I use to digitize analog channels using a Hauppauge PVR-150 tunner and mythtv I would set the bit rate to 3.3kbits/second.


Marc

Code:


Code:


General
ID                               : 27FB
Format                           : MPEG-TS
File size                        : 543 MiB
Duration                         : 32mn 35s
Overall bit rate                 : 2,328 Kbps

Video
ID                               : 2624 (0xA40)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : MPEG Video
Format version                   : Version 2
Format profile                   : [email protected]
Format settings, Matrix          : Default
Duration                         : 32mn 35s
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 1,910 Kbps
Nominal bit rate                 : 15.0 Mbps
Width                            : 528 pixels
Height                           : 480 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 4/3
Frame rate                       : 29.970 fps
Colorimetry                      : 4:2:0
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.252
Stream size                      : 445 MiB (82%)

Audio #1
ID                               : 2625 (0xA41)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : AC-3
Format/Info                      : Audio Coding 3
Duration                         : 32mn 36s
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 192 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 2 channels
Channel positions                : L R
Sampling rate                    : 48.0 KHz
Video delay                      : -790ms
Stream size                      : 44.8 MiB (8%)
Language                         : English

Audio #2
ID                               : 2626 (0xA42)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : AC-3
Format/Info                      : Audio Coding 3
Duration                         : 32mn 36s
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 64.0 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 1 channel
Channel positions                : C
Sampling rate                    : 48.0 KHz
Video delay                      : -694ms
Stream size                      : 14.9 MiB (3%)
Language                         : Spanish


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/16736802
> 
> 
> The 2-year deal would be good but they need to include the DVR for that whole time or let you plug in your own Tivo without that ridiculous monthly DVR fee (it's like $10 or even more for that HORRIBLE DVR?).



The real price of the DVR per month is more like $40 because they won't let you have it unless you have Extended Basic. IOW, if you just wanted Limited Basic and 2 or 3 Premium channels you still can't have the DVR.


----------



## diskus

Ok Ill ask the obvious ques of the day, excuse if it was covered



MSNBC began HD broadcast today for some providers, when on COMCAST?


Mike


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16739735
> 
> 
> The real price of the DVR per month is more like $40 because they won't let you have it unless you have Extended Basic. IOW, if you just wanted Limited Basic and 2 or 3 Premium channels you still can't have the DVR.



SD DVR or HD? The HD-DVR is $15.95, for the first one. You do need a Digital package.

Each additional HD-DVR after the 1st is another $6.99 for "add'l outlet fee" - or $22.94/mo.


With the promos they run periodically the prices for Comcast really aren't that bad (though the equipment and service still lacks...) so it definitely pays to call and threaten to cancel every year or so...


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/16739864
> 
> 
> MSNBC began HD broadcast today for some providers, when on COMCAST?



The expression "When Pigs Fly" comes to mind


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16739959
> 
> 
> SD DVR or HD? The HD-DVR is $15.95, for the first one. You do need a Digital package.
> 
> Each additional HD-DVR after the 1st is another $6.99 for "add'l outlet fee" - or $22.94/mo.
> 
> 
> With the promos they run periodically the prices for Comcast really aren't that bad (though the equipment and service still lacks...) so it definitely pays to call and threaten to cancel every year or so...



Unless they've changed policy you can't have an HD-DVR without also subscribing to Extended Basic so technically it is the HD-DVR fee plus the EB subscription fee. It was even mentioned here if you drop Extended Basic you have to return the DVR. I don't know about SD-DVR since I've had HD services (first Dish then Comcast) for 8 years.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16736743
> 
> 
> Comcast is now offering their $99/month for two years HD Triple Play package, with a $100 cash-back. HBO is included, and they also give you a free HD DVR for 6 months. Seems like a really good deal. Called them, and they said only new customers can get this. But they offered me an alternative that is pretty nice: $20 for HSI and $40 for Digital Starter with HBO, per month, locked in for 12 months. Digital voice is another $20/month for 12 months. Think this is good?



If your total bill for cable + HSI is $60, or even $60 + 15.95 for an HD-DVR, that's a really good deal. I want that deal.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

let me guess, on wednesday, MSNBC on Channel 763?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

so the missing channels in my area are:


713 KOFY-HD

718 KSTS-HD

731 SPEED HD

733 BRAVO HD

741 FX HD

745 QVC HD

749 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

753 E! HD

755 Travel Channel HD

760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD

763 MSNBC HD

766 Cartoon Network HD

775 Encore HD


i am waiting for the new HD channels in my area. i will let me know when the new HD channels are available in my area.


Please Call Comcast at 1-800-945-2288


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/16736802
> 
> 
> The 2-year deal would be good but they need to include the DVR for that whole time or let you plug in your own Tivo without that ridiculous monthly DVR fee (it's like $10 or even more for that HORRIBLE DVR?).



I have a TiVOHD, and I don't pay any outlet fees.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16736743
> 
> 
> Comcast is now offering their $99/month for two years HD Triple Play package, with a $100 cash-back. HBO is included, and they also give you a free HD DVR for 6 months. Seems like a really good deal. Called them, and they said only new customers can get this. But they offered me an alternative that is pretty nice: $20 for HSI and $40 for Digital Starter with HBO, per month, locked in for 12 months. Digital voice is another $20/month for 12 months. Think this is good?



I forgot to ask, with this alternative they offered you, are you locked into a 2 yr contract?


Those Ben Stein/Shaq commercials say in fine print that you must make a *2 year commitment* (pause the commercial on the fine print if you don't believe me) to get the HD Triple Play with HBO deal for $99/month. This of course means Comcast is going the route of Dish/DirecTV in cutting deals in exchange for locking you into a contract with a termination fee.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/16744260
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, with this alternative they offered you, are you locked into a 2 yr contract?
> 
> 
> Those Ben Stein/Shaq commercials say in fine print that you must make a *2 year commitment* (pause the commercial on the fine print if you don't believe me) to get the HD Triple Play with HBO deal for $99/month. This of course means Comcast is going the route of Dish/DirecTV in cutting deals in exchange for locking you into a contract with a termination fee.



No, there is no commitment. I only get the 12 month deal. And no cashback.


----------



## nameless33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/16739864
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC began HD broadcast today for some providers, ...



Wow, Generous Electric and Micro$oft are going to do their relentless prison coverage in HD now ?


What up with that ?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16742886
> 
> 
> let me guess, on wednesday, MSNBC on Channel 763?



No indication in Solano County of that. No messages on the cable boxes today. Have you heard anything or just hoping? Frankly, with MSNBC being the last cable news outlet to go HD, Comcast should have figured out a way to add it to most of their systems this week.


----------



## maddog510

Comcast has pulled the plug on analog channels 35-79 here in fairfield. I think they did it yesterday. Does that mean DOCSIS 3.0 is close?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16746022
> 
> 
> Comcast has pulled the plug on analog channels 35-79 here in fairfield. I think they did it yesterday. Does that mean DOCSIS 3.0 is close?



No such luck in Vallejo. The analogues are all still there.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16746123
> 
> 
> No such luck in Vallejo. The analogues are all still there.



You're probably not too far off. Sometime this week maybe.


----------



## audiovid

> A video bitrate of 1.9kbits/second is "OK" but not great

> for standard definition material. When I use to digitize

> analog channels using a Hauppauge PVR-150 tunner and

> mythtv I would set the bit rate to 3.3kbits/second.


No wonder a closeup of the players walking looks as if they are about to be transported (a la Star Trek). My wife will be relieved to know she can blame Comcast and not her eyesight for being unable to see the ball during play.


It's a pity our legislators were not smart enough to require that the conversion to digital resulted in equivalent or superior quality to analog.


Thanks for the numbers Marc.


----------



## Cal1981

Just noticed that The Sacramento PBS station KVIE is now on HD channel 710. It does appear to have typical PBS hd programming but for a good deal of the time, it mirrors KQED's schedule. OK but now get us MSNBC ASAP.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16746179
> 
> 
> You're probably not too far off. Sometime this week maybe.



There was another poster here saying July 28th for other parts of the bay area who do not have docsis 3.0 yet. Here in Newark I noticed in our gym that the analogs from the 40's on up are off.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16749538
> 
> 
> Just noticed that The Sacramento PBS station KVIE is now on HD channel 710. It does appear to have typical PBS hd programming but for a good deal of the time, it mirrors KQED's schedule. OK but now get us MSNBC ASAP.



What city are you in? Comcast is now giving the bay area Sac locals in HD?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16750206
> 
> 
> What city are you in? Comcast is now giving the bay area Sac locals in HD?



Vallejo. KVIED just showed up today out of nowhere on 710.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16750297
> 
> 
> Vallejo. KVIED just showed up today out of nowhere on 710.



Thas weird. I wonder if the rest of the bay area is getting the same thing.


----------



## stretch437

no sac channels here in south bay (there is no ch 710 on my box)


----------



## wintertime

Now that I've got Comcast Digital Cable, I'm happy to have Music Choice's "Sounds of the Seasons" channel back. DirecTV used to carry MC for its music channels, but a couple years ago they switched to XM, which only has seasonal music at Christmas.


Anyway, I just checked, and SotS is running Independence Day music already. It's on ch. 933 where I live; I imagine that Comcast has it on the same channel in most (all?) other places. Enjoy!



Patty


----------



## wrinklefree

I went to the Comcast store today to exchange a non-HDMI cable box for my mom who just bought a Panasonic plasma. The woman behind the counter gave me a new, smaller cable box I haven't seen before. Going through the setup menus at home I noticed it had a "native" resolution setting that my DVR lacks.


When I asked the lady if they had new DVR's she said there is a new model, but they're not being distributed because of a problem. Does anyone know if there's any truth to this?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16750312
> 
> 
> Thas weird. I wonder if the rest of the bay area is getting the same thing.



Mine popped up today without warning in Berkeley. STILL waiting for the rest of the "new" HD channels however.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16750810
> 
> 
> I went to the Comcast store today to exchange a non-HDMI cable box for my mom who just bought a Panasonic plasma. The woman behind the counter gave me a new, smaller cable box I haven't seen before. Going through the setup menus at home I noticed it had a "native" resolution setting that my DVR lacks.
> 
> 
> When I asked the lady if they had new DVR's she said there is a new model, but they're not being distributed because of a problem. Does anyone know if there's any truth to this?



They could be talking about the DCX3400... though that's totally wishfull thinking.


Checkout what other Comcast markets are getting - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=304


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here are the Sacramento HD Stations:

708 KCRA HD-NBC

710 KVIE HD-PBS

713 KXTV HD-ABC

714 KOVR HD-CBS

716 KMAX HD-CW

717 KTXL HD-FOX

718 KQCA HD-MNTV


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16750810
> 
> 
> I went to the Comcast store today to exchange a non-HDMI cable box for my mom who just bought a Panasonic plasma. The woman behind the counter gave me a new, smaller cable box I haven't seen before. Going through the setup menus at home I noticed it had a "native" resolution setting that my DVR lacks.
> 
> 
> When I asked the lady if they had new DVR's she said there is a new model, but they're not being distributed because of a problem. Does anyone know if there's any truth to this?



The DCX3200 has been out for a month. A 3/4 size Moto HD box, no clock/channel display.


Fresh out of the oven is the Pace RNG110, smaller than the DCX3200 (about the size of an Arris EMTA). Pace always seems to have a few software features not found on Moto.


DCX3400? No comment.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16750808
> 
> 
> Now that I've got Comcast Digital Cable, I'm happy to have Music Choice's "Sounds of the Seasons" channel back. DirecTV used to carry MC for its music channels, but a couple years ago they switched to XM, which only has seasonal music at Christmas.



Few notice this - or the local radio stations. I keep pushing to get KPIG on the lineup.


----------



## marc.aronson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovid* /forum/post/16747427
> 
> 
> > A video bitrate of 1.9kbits/second is "OK" but not great for standard definition material. When I use to digitize analog channels using a Hauppauge PVR-150 tunner and mythtv I would set the bit rate to 3.3kbits/second.
> 
> 
> No wonder a closeup of the players walking looks as if they are about to be transported (a la Star Trek). My wife will be relieved to know she can blame Comcast and not her eyesight for being unable to see the ball during play.



Glad to help out. My own experience is that the std def digital channels look pretty good and better than the analogue versions did, but I never was able to get consistent quality on the analogue channels from Comcast at my house. If you're having a lot of pixelation and such you might want to call Comcast to check to see if you're having a signal quality problem.


Some additional notes:


1. When I did my encoding I encoded to a resolution of 720x480. Comcast is transmitting their digital in 528x480. The lower resolution does enable successful use of a lower bitrate, but the tradeoff is a slight loss in horizontal resolution.


2. I suspect that whoever is digitizing the source signal is using a better encoder than the one I had, so they can probably achieve better results than I could at any given bitrate.


3. Lower bitrates are less problematic in scenes that don't have a lot of motion. In faster moving scene with fast panning, as is common in sporting events, it will result in more loss of detail and more frequent pixelation.


4. I don't watch sports, so that may be why I've been pretty happy with the SD digital channels.


Marc


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16751123
> 
> 
> Here are the Sacramento HD Stations:
> 
> 708 KCRA HD-NBC
> 
> 710 KVIE HD-PBS
> 
> 713 KXTV HD-ABC
> 
> 714 KOVR HD-CBS
> 
> 716 KMAX HD-CW
> 
> 717 KTXL HD-FOX
> 
> 718 KQCA HD-MNTV



I wonder since you guys are getting the sac locals in HD, will sac get bay area locals in HD.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16751743
> 
> 
> The DCX3200 has been out for a month. A 3/4 size Moto HD box, no clock/channel display.
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the oven is the Pace RNG110, smaller than the DCX3200 (about the size of an Arris EMTA). Pace always seems to have a few software features not found on Moto.
> 
> 
> DCX3400? No comment.



it has? i've been following the progress of the DCX models on various AVS threads and hadn't seen the san francisco market? i must be subscribing to the wrong threads- lord knows there are at least 20 different threads all devoted to comcast / motorola STB matters. i will call my local office and see if i can get one. my DCH 3416 was a slight improvement of the DCT's (smaller, better design, ability to adjust output resolution non the fly) although it did have some drawbacks (digital Std Def was noticeably worse picture quality compared to the old analog Std Def). supposedly the DCX models have a couple additional future-proof features eg MPEG4. and bigger hard drives. so i'm ready to try the "drive-in upgrade" trick again.


[EDIT] hey now wait a sec- the DCX3200 is not a DVR. that would be a *downgrade* in my case... guess i'll keep holding out for the 3400 about which barovelli has no comment and i'm not quite sure if that is because there's real information that should not be leaked or if it's just that the 3400 has been supposedly coming "Real Soon Now" for more than a year and yet never materializes...


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16750877
> 
> 
> They could be talking about the DCX3400... though that's totally wishfull thinking.
> 
> 
> Checkout what other Comcast markets are getting - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=304



The DCX 3400 HD DVR's are actually being rolled out at the South Bay Customer Service Centers ( San Jose, Milpitas, Sunnyvale, Los Gatos). I think there is a known issue with the HDMI port on these boxes however so they're advising customers to just use Component cables for now. There's a shortage of HD DVR'S in the South Bay and the DCX 3400's are just being used there out of necessity. Hopefully once a fix is found for the HDMI glitch it will be rolled out to other parts of the Bay.


----------



## stretch437

sweet. back to my drive-in plan. too bad they guard the service center phone numbers so closely or i could "let my fingers do the walking" and call to find out if they actually have any before i drive in there...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16753086
> 
> 
> The DCX 3400 HD DVR's are actually being rolled out at the South Bay Customer Service Centers ... Hopefully once a fix is found for the HDMI glitch it will be rolled out to other parts of the Bay.



the fix may have been found according to this post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16753398 but of course the post goes on to remind that doesn't mean it will be pushed out immediately.


apparently this DCX situation is developing rapidly around here.


----------



## wanderance

Just started Comcast back up, they got me with the $99 promotion.


Anyway, in Redwood Shores, and I notice the new stations (Toon HD, FOX News HD, etc.) still aren't there, even though according to Comcast's website I should get them. Using a TiVo, and the "test channels" function doesn't even show the new stations.


I haven't bothered to check if the analogs are gone, but right before I left in April, Comcast sent out notices that at the end of April they were going away.


I figured I would get them, since the 50 mb internet is available where I am at.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16753530
> 
> 
> sweet. back to my drive-in plan. too bad they guard the service center phone numbers so closely or i could "let my fingers do the walking" and call to find out if they actually have any before i drive in there...



Yea those service center phone #'s are hard to come by, but let us know how it goes. I need another HD-DVR myself so I'm curious to see if these new DCX boxes are much of an upgrade over previous models


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16754053
> 
> 
> Yea those service center phone #'s are hard to come by, but let us know how it goes. I need another HD-DVR myself so I'm curious to see if these new DCX boxes are much of an upgrade over previous models



I'll take anything that doesn't give me a green stripe on the right side. I hate switching dot/dot and overscan when watching TV/BD


----------



## nocsysop

Looks like Comcast finally pulled the plug on extended basic in Palo Alto and EPA. Both of my homes had analog only, and they both lost channels 39-60 yesterday at around 5PM. And I thought they were bluffing


----------



## cgw

My wife took our 3416 to the Concord Comcast location when it died two weeks ago. She was given a 6412, the same box we had before the 3416. She tried to return it to get a box with the bigger DRV, but was told that no 3416's or newer boxes were available. When the 3416 died, we got the green screen of death over the hdmi cable, and still have it with the 6412. I tried a new cable but that didn't fix it; will try different settings and switching the cable box off with the tv on to see if that helps. Watching via component cables in the meantime. I wonder if there was a poorly configured OS update that killed the box and brought on the green screen.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nocsysop* /forum/post/16754983
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast finally pulled the plug on extended basic in Palo Alto and EPA. Both of my homes had analog only, and they both lost channels 39-60 yesterday at around 5PM. And I thought they were bluffing



on the stanford side of town, palo alto still has analog (above channel 39). maybe they are served by a different head end.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16750808
> 
> 
> SotS is running Independence Day music already. It's on ch. 933 where I live; I imagine that Comcast has it on the same channel in most (all?) other places. Enjoy!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16751760
> 
> 
> Few notice this - or the local radio stations.



Yeah, I know, that's why I like to remind people about the audio channels occasionally. Music Choice has some good stuff, and it's nice getting a bunch of FM stations cleanly.



Patty


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16750812
> 
> 
> Mine popped up today without warning in Berkeley. STILL waiting for the rest of the "new" HD channels however.



You'll probably be waiting for some time. Expanding HD just ain't a Comcast priority in these here parts.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16736743
> 
> 
> Comcast is now offering their $99/month for two years HD Triple Play package, with a $100 cash-back. HBO is included, and they also give you a free HD DVR for 6 months. Seems like a really good deal. Called them, and they said only new customers can get this. But they offered me an alternative that is pretty nice: $20 for HSI and $40 for Digital Starter with HBO, per month, locked in for 12 months. Digital voice is another $20/month for 12 months. Think this is good?



After seeing this post I decided to see what Comcast had to offer in my area and it turns out it was well worth the trip. I was currently paying $71 per month for Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI. After leaving the office I now have Digital Starter(locked in for a year, although I may increase it to 2 yrs) for $29.95 and 16/2 HSI for $29.95 per month for a year. And HBO free, but I forget for how long - it's at least long enough to see the rest of True Blood anyway.


So, I now pay less per month - $60 vs $71 - and the only difference is I now have an extra 25 or so HD channels I didn't have when I walked into the office. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.










That was the easy part, I suspect the CableCARD part is not going to be so smooth. The CSR insisted that a tech had to come out and remove a trap. I explained to her that the trap had already been removed due to an unrelated problem but she insisted it was a different trap(I wasn't aware they ever used more than 1 per line...?). Anyway, I come home and sure enough, I'm getting signal readings for the newly acquired HD channels, but of course no audio or video, likely because the CCs haven't been authorized. If the channels were trapped, I wouldn't be getting any signal readings.


So the tech will come out Friday, see that there's nothing to be done, get confused, leave, and I'll still not have the channels. I'm going to have to change the tech visit to an in-home visit versus just the trap removal(which doesn't require subscriber to be present) and hope someone familiar with CableCARDS will show up.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16755975
> 
> 
> You'll probably be waiting for some time. Expanding HD just ain't a Comcast priority in these here parts.



Cal,


I don't know where you get your info but check back here in about 2 weeks and see if you think the same way.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16755992
> 
> 
> After seeing this post I decided to see what Comcast had to offer in my area and it turns out it was well worth the trip. I was currently paying $71 per month for Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI. After leaving the office I now have Digital Starter(locked in for a year, although I may increase it to 2 yrs) for $29.95 and 16/2 HSI for $29.95 per month for a year. And HBO free, but I forget for how long - it's at least long enough to see the rest of True Blood anyway.
> 
> 
> So, I now pay less per month - $60 vs $71 - and the only difference is I now have an extra 25 or so HD channels I didn't have when I walked into the office. Seems like a pretty good deal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the easy part, I suspect the CableCARD part is not going to be so smooth. The CSR insisted that a tech had to come out and remove a trap. I explained to her that the trap had already been removed due to an unrelated problem but she insisted it was a different trap(I wasn't aware they ever used more than 1 per line...?). Anyway, I come home and sure enough, I'm getting signal readings for the newly acquired HD channels, but of course no audio or video, likely because the CCs haven't been authorized. If the channels were trapped, I wouldn't be getting any signal readings.
> 
> 
> So the tech will come out Friday, see that there's nothing to be done, get confused, leave, and I'll still not have the channels. I'm going to have to change the tech visit to an in-home visit versus just the trap removal(which doesn't require subscriber to be present) and hope someone familiar with CableCARDS will show up.



Not clear whether you have a CableCard already or not, and what equipment you have been using. For me, it was really easy. I had a Pioneer with a CableCard slot, and I have a M card in it. I got the TiVo last week, moved the CableCard to the TiVo, and the only channel I did not get was HBO. Called them, and they fixed it right away by addressing the CC again.


If you have the card already, perhaps you should just call technical support and have them authorize it for the new channels. I hate to wait for techs to come to the house.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16756211
> 
> 
> Not clear whether you have a CableCard already or not, and what equipment you have been using. For me, it was really easy. I had a Pioneer with a CableCard slot, and I have a M card in it. I got the TiVo last week, moved the CableCard to the TiVo, and the only channel I did not get was HBO. Called them, and they fixed it right away by addressing the CC again.
> 
> 
> If you have the card already, perhaps you should just call technical support and have them authorize it for the new channels. I hate to wait for techs to come to the house.



I already have the TiVo S3 and the the CableCARDS, had them since 2006. I have thought about calling and having the cards authorized for the new channels but the CSR at the office said the billing wouldn't start until Friday - the day the "trap" was going to be removed - so I'm not sure if calling tech support before then is going to accomplish much. I may try tonight anyway and see what happens.


----------



## UAL_Kingpin

I just noticed I have IONHD channel 711 here in South San Francisco.


----------



## JustJeff

Wanderance, I'm in Redwood Shores, and have the same issue with the extra channels that don't have any content. Using CableCard with HD TiVo. Those channels have been in the program guide for months and months. Every so often I contact Comcast to try to find out when they'll go live. They never answer the question.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16756192
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get your info but check back here in about 2 weeks and see if you think the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mke, I hope that your right, believe me but my area always seems to lag behind others. Fairfield has already begun the WOM process but Vallejo never seems to quite get there in a timely way. What have you heard about additional HD channels in the short term (without compromising your source of course).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16756211
> 
> 
> If you have the card already, perhaps you should just call technical support and have them authorize it for the new channels. I hate to wait for techs to come to the house.



After 1.5 hrs on the phone I finally got the Digital Starter package of channels working. It took a lot, getting them authorize the cards since their records show the trap had not been removed...long story... anyway, they're working now, but we couldn't get the HBO to work, spent almost 45 mins on that alone, tuning HBO brings up the CC page. Tech coming Friday.


BTW, the HBO is free for 1 year with this deal.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16756602
> 
> 
> Mke, I hope that your right, believe me but my area always seems to lag behind others. Fairfield has already begun the WOM process but Vallejo never seems to quite get there in a timely way. What have you heard about additional HD channels in the short term (without compromising your source of course).



Cal,


Big changes, soon. I know that's really vague but I don't or can't release things until it's ok'd for me to do so, sorry. I just wanted you to know that they have not forgotten about adding new channels or other things that they said they were going to do. It's just certain things have to be done before that can happen and it's happening faster than even I thought it would happen. One of the big hold ups is finishing the analog conversion or completing a majority of the areas. I think they don't want to do more channel additions or system changes for just a select few areas but rather do it for as many areas as they can at the same time. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I can be more specific.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16756778
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> Big changes, soon. I know that's really vague but I don't or can't release things until it's ok'd for me to do so, sorry. I just wanted you to know that they have not forgotten about adding new channels or other things that they said they were going to do. It's just certain things have to be done before that can happen and it's happening faster than even I thought it would happen. One of the big hold ups is finishing the analog conversion or completing a majority of the areas. I think they don't want to do more channel additions or system changes for just a select few areas but rather do it for as many areas as they can at the same time. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I can be more specific.



Thanks Mike. I known that you can only so far publicly. I'm just hoping to see some additions by the end of July. MSNBC, MLB, NHL, Spike for starters and hopefully multiples of the premiums eventually. I look at Boston and now Detroit's new lineups and think that they are getting far more bang for the buck than I am. Right now that is very big issue in my home.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16756668
> 
> 
> After 1.5 hrs on the phone I finally got the Digital Starter package of channels working. It took a lot, getting them authorize the cards since their records show the trap had not been removed...long story... anyway, they're working now, but we couldn't get the HBO to work, spent almost 45 mins on that alone, tuning HBO brings up the CC page. Tech coming Friday.
> 
> 
> BTW, the HBO is free for 1 year with this deal.



Interesting that you also have trouble with authorizing HBO. I had the same problem, but it only took the tech 5 minutes to send the right address to fix it for me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16757082
> 
> 
> Interesting that you also have trouble with authorizing HBO. I had the same problem, but it only took the tech 5 minutes to send the right address to fix it for me.



Yes, I'll have to see what happens Friday, I'm sure it's an addressing issue as you've noted.


I'm pretty happy though, paying less than I was and getting a whole lot more, including HBO. Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## stanj

Is it my imagination or has Comcast's HD PQ deteriorated in SF? Seems like there's a lot more compression-related degradation in the picture lately, especially on Fox.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanj* /forum/post/16757316
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination or has Comcast's HD PQ deteriorated in SF? Seems like there's a lot more compression-related degradation in the picture lately, especially on Fox.



I've noticed it too. So You Think You Can Dance looked terrible tonight on 702 during the fast moving dances with strobe lights... lots of macroblocking. It was also pretty bad last week. This week's recording took 5.5 GB on my Tivo. By comparison, two weeks ago the recording was 13.5 GB, and it was the same length. Any idea who is to blame? Comcast? KTVU? FOX?


----------



## MikeW888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/16757425
> 
> 
> I've noticed it too. So You Think You Can Dance looked terrible tonight on 702 during the fast moving dances with strobe lights... lots of macroblocking. It was also pretty bad last week. This week's recording took 5.5 GB on my Tivo. By comparison, two weeks ago the recording was 13.5 GB, and it was the same length. Any idea who is to blame? Comcast? KTVU? FOX?



I just registered so I could post this same question/problem. I'm in Cupertino. The problem started for me last week as well. The week before that was fine. I'm also watching and recording SYTYCD where the change in bit rate is very noticeable (lots of movement and flashing lights in the show).


The strange thing about this problem is that it's only/mostly happening at prime time. If you have a recorder that let's you view bit rates/file sizes you can see it for yourself. Record something that's FOX/KTVU HD before 8pm and then something between 8pm to 10pm and you can see the bit rate drop in half or so the second it hits 8pm. And it's not just a KTVU local content/FOX difference. I recorded the FOX MLB baseball game on the afternoon of the 27th and it was the usual ~7-8 GB/hour bit rate (17.7 Mbps video in this example).


Unfortunately Comcast CS is totally useless for me since they are incapable of comprehending that you can watch and record their clear QAM channels without the use of their boxes or CableCARDs. The guy I talked to tonight got upset at *me* cause I kept interrupting him when he kept saying there was no way I could be watching those channels the way I have been for the last 9 months or so.


I've been trying to get a hold of the Cupertino/Sunnyvale supervisor but so far he has been avoiding returning my calls (not surprising since I probably have some sort of red flag in my file now for calling in so much to CS) so I'm stymied at the moment. Customer Service won't send anybody out cause they obviously don't think it's their problem cause I'm not using their equipment. But it sounds like if more than just my area is affected this is something other than a local head end problem.


----------



## nameless33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeW888* /forum/post/16757549
> 
> 
> The strange thing about this problem is that it's only/mostly happening at prime time. If you have a recorder that let's you view bit rates/file sizes you can see it for yourself. Record something that's FOX/KTVU HD before 8pm and then something between 8pm to 10pm and you can see the bit rate drop in half or so the second it hits 8pm.



Almost sounds like an anti copying thing. No high quality copying our priceless prime time content.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeW888* /forum/post/16757549
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Comcast CS is totally useless for me since they are incapable of comprehending that you can watch and record their clear QAM channels without the use of their boxes or CableCARDs. The guy I talked to tonight got upset at me cause I kept interrupting him when he kept saying there was no way I could be watching those channels the way I have been for the last 9 months or so.



You have to respect their hiring practices though. Those human resource people are professionals.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/16757425
> 
> 
> I've noticed it too. So You Think You Can Dance looked terrible tonight on 702 during the fast moving dances with strobe lights... lots of macroblocking. It was also pretty bad last week. This week's recording took 5.5 GB on my Tivo. By comparison, two weeks ago the recording was 13.5 GB, and it was the same length. Any idea who is to blame? Comcast? KTVU? FOX?



SYTYCD looked terrible on Dishnetwork last night as well. Macrocity every time the strobes went off.


----------



## stanj

Well, I guess it's mildly reassuring that it's not my imagination.


I've found that the local broadcasts (eg news) seem to be of better quality, but then again there aren't any strobes or fast movements. Interesting that Dish has the same issue. Sounds like the culprit might be the network feed.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustJeff* /forum/post/16756599
> 
> 
> Wanderance, I'm in Redwood Shores, and have the same issue with the extra channels that don't have any content. Using CableCard with HD TiVo. Those channels have been in the program guide for months and months. Every so often I contact Comcast to try to find out when they'll go live. They never answer the question.



Glad it isn't just me, I hate those types of problems. I am fine with the HD we are getting now, I am sure Comcast hasn't forgotten about us Redwood Shores folks.


As a side note, the contractors they have installing now adays are great. They got the CableCARDS up and running within minutes, had one bad one and the next day the guy was right on time with a replacement. He had that one up and running right away. I remember the days of TiVo CableCARD installs taking hours. Go Comcast!


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanj* /forum/post/16758943
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's mildly reassuring that it's not my imagination.
> 
> 
> I've found that the local broadcasts (eg news) seem to be of better quality, but then again there aren't any strobes or fast movements. Interesting that Dish has the same issue. Sounds like the culprit might be the network feed.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nameless33* /forum/post/16757622
> 
> 
> Almost sounds like an anti copying thing. No high quality copying our priceless prime time content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to respect their hiring practices though. Those human resource people are professionals.



I know the CSR's are easy targets but as I've stated on this board before, the fact that they know nothing about watching clear QAM isn't theit fault. Comcast trains them from day one to tell customers that the only way you can access HD is via a HD box or Cable Card. So again, they're just doing their jobs. Blame the company for not keeping their reps properly informed


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanj* /forum/post/16758943
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's mildly reassuring that it's not my imagination.
> 
> 
> I've found that the local broadcasts (eg news) seem to be of better quality, but then again there aren't any strobes or fast movements. Interesting that Dish has the same issue. Sounds like the culprit might be the network feed.



also anyone who has both OTA and cable set up should have another way to compare the two.


(i have both, but i haven't done the comparison yet. if no one else chimes in i'll try to remember to have a look and report back)


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16757082
> 
> 
> Interesting that you also have trouble with authorizing HBO. I had the same problem, but it only took the tech 5 minutes to send the right address to fix it for me.



I also had a problem. Dropped Showtime (after it went back up to $19) and took advantage of the HBO promo price because I got hooked on True Blood during the free weekend and just finished watching season one on Blu-Ray. They got Showtime turned off but HBO wasn't there. Calling dropped me into the wrong section even with the right menu number (got the conversion box instructions recording) so used the online chat instead. Things were corrected in a few minutes. Still must be a lot of things that are done manually at Comcast.


True Blood is a little underwhelming for PQ and sound after watching it on Blu-Ray though. But still a great series. I liked Showtimes movie selection better but that is about to go away as some of those studios are starting a new network.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16756778
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> Big changes, soon. I know that's really vague but I don't or can't release things until it's ok'd for me to do so, sorry. I just wanted you to know that they have not forgotten about adding new channels or other things that they said they were going to do. It's just certain things have to be done before that can happen and it's happening faster than even I thought it would happen. One of the big hold ups is finishing the analog conversion or completing a majority of the areas. I think they don't want to do more channel additions or system changes for just a select few areas but rather do it for as many areas as they can at the same time. Hopefully in a couple of weeks I can be more specific.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Would the addition of all the HBO HD channels be among these changes? I see they're being added in the Seattle area next month along with some other channels.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16750877
> 
> 
> They could be talking about the DCX3400... though that's totally wishfull thinking.
> 
> 
> Checkout what other Comcast markets are getting - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...24081&page=304



So are you telling us that there is finally a Motorola dual tuner HD-DVR that simply outputs native resolution?


----------



## stretch437

yes.


actually we've known about this model for some time

(see http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/01/07...g-4-cable-stb/ )


but actually seeing any in the wild has been like 'waiting for godot'


it's taken so long that most people have already written off this box and assumed that comcast will go with another vendor like panasonic when they finally get serious about MPEG4 .


----------



## stretch437

To continue with the DCX sub-topic, I have in my hands right now my very "own" DCX3400. I never thought this day would arrive. Drove into Sunnyvale office this morning and was turned away. I wasn't exactly certain that the person who was claiming there weren't any available actually understood what I wanted, but I took "no" for an answer and drove all the way to Foster City after work to try my luck again. I was informed that they had exactly one left and I got it. I have the feeling they are starting to get handfuls of these things in at random intervals so I doubt I got the very last one of all time, but still it was a nice to be able to give a little fist pump and say "YESSSss" ...


----------



## MikeW888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16759166
> 
> 
> also anyone who has both OTA and cable set up should have another way to compare the two.
> 
> 
> (i have both, but i haven't done the comparison yet. if no one else chimes in i'll try to remember to have a look and report back)



So You Think You Dance is on at 9pm tonight. Bones is on before it but it's harder to compare since there usually aren't as many hard to encode scenes like SYTYCD has.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Is Comcast taking AVS members suggestions seriously and adding logical channel numbers so that clear QAM TVs can find stations? It looks like they may be making a stab at it.


I rescanned my cable in Cupertino this afternoon and found several channels listed in the 200s. Interesting since I don't have a cable card and just use clear QAM.


My Sony KDS-55WF655 found clear channels it added as


202.1 - KTVU

204.1 - KRON

205.1 - KPIX (do I detect a pattern here?)

207.1 - KGO

209.1 - KQED

220.1 - KOFY

244.1 - KBCW


All of these are digital SD signals and they are reporting their call signs.


Interesting.


Greg Buchanan


----------



## MikeW888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stanj* /forum/post/16758943
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's mildly reassuring that it's not my imagination.
> 
> 
> I've found that the local broadcasts (eg news) seem to be of better quality, but then again there aren't any strobes or fast movements. Interesting that Dish has the same issue. Sounds like the culprit might be the network feed.



The local KTVU HD programming (local news, Seinfeld, etc.) is at around 12 Mbps for video on Comcast right now. FOX HD prime time through KTVU used to be at about 16 Mbps for video but is currently at around 8 Mbps or half what it was before.


----------



## Dragunov1

Anyone know the logic behind putting a HD channel near FM radio frequency range? lol TNT-HD here is located @ 99Mhz and signal quality is degraded very often... Its not that bad but I just didn't see the logic behind it.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16762104
> 
> 
> Is Comcast taking AVS members suggestions seriously and adding logical channel numbers so that clear QAM TVs can find stations? It looks like they may be making a stab at it.
> 
> 
> I rescanned my cable in Cupertino this afternoon and found several channels listed in the 200s. Interesting since I don't have a cable card and just use clear QAM.
> 
> 
> My Sony KDS-55WF655 found clear channels it added as
> 
> 
> 202.1 - KTVU
> 
> 204.1 - KRON
> 
> 205.1 - KPIX (do I detect a pattern here?)
> 
> 207.1 - KGO
> 
> 209.1 - KQED
> 
> 220.1 - KOFY
> 
> 244.1 - KBCW
> 
> 
> All of these are digital SD signals and they are reporting their call signs.
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> Greg Buchanan



It's the exact same thing for me here in Fairfield except it's for the Sacto locals. Wonder why Comcast wont do this for all the expanded basic channels on QAM.

203-1-KCRA

206-1-KVIE

210-1-KXTV

213-1-KOVR

219-1-KUVS

229-1-ION

231-1-KMAX

240-1-KTXL

258-1-KQCA

264-1-KTFK


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeW888* /forum/post/16762081
> 
> 
> So You Think You Dance is on at 9pm tonight. Bones is on before it but it's harder to compare since there usually aren't as many hard to encode scenes like SYTYCD has.



switching back and forth between the two as i type this: OTA also looks like hell.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16763182
> 
> 
> switching back and forth between the two as i type this: OTA also looks like hell.



On Comcast, SYTYCD looked awful during high motion or flashing light sequences with some of the worst macroblocking that I've seen in quite awhile. Even my wife clearly saw it and she's normally not that critical.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16763270
> 
> 
> On Comcast, SYTYCD looked awful during high motion or flashing light sequences with some of the worst macroblocking that I've seen in quite awhile. Even my wife clearly saw it and she's normally not that critical.



Cal,


The problem was seen on OTA also. I have an OTA setup and I'm able to do a split screen with my old Panasonic so I can see both OTA and cable at the same time. I noticed that it was especially bad on Bones and SYTYCD, on both OTA and cable. This doesn't seem to be a Comcast problem but a KTVU problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## stretch437

that's exactly what i saw also, but all i can say is i also saw it coming from sutro tower not just comcast.


----------



## MikeW888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16763182
> 
> 
> switching back and forth between the two as i type this: OTA also looks like hell.



Thanks for doing the comparison stretch437 and Mikef5.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeW888* /forum/post/16763484
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing the comparison stretch437 and Mikef5.



Yes, thanks for comparing. I sent a polite email to KTVU's engineering dept at [email protected] describing the problem and referencing this thread. I haven't heard a response yet, but I suggest those who care about this do the same so that way they know more people would like this problem fixed.


----------



## marc.aronson

My clear QAM tuner has been identifying the call signs for the local hidef channels for over a year. It actually identifies both the callsign and the OTA channel number (ie, 2.1, 3.1, etc.). My understanding is that there is a FCC regulation that requires them to do this for the local OTAs.


Marc


Edited on 7/23, removed incorrect reference to "live well" sharing bandwidth on KTVU.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marc.aronson* /forum/post/16764320
> 
> 
> I thought I would address two different questions that came up on this thread:
> 
> 
> 1. KTVU started transmitting a second hidef channel called something like "live well" 5-6 weeks ago. To do this they have split their available bandwidth across LiveWell and Fox, effectively cutting the hidef bitrate in half. This is not a Comcast issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc



Live Well is a second Hi Def channel on KGO, channel 7.2 Initially the main channel looked terrible. They ramped down the bits on 7.2 and 7.1 looks good now. KTVU has a subchannel 2.2 but it is not HD.


----------



## millerwill

Re the new DCX dvr's: is the the PQ delivered them any better than via the DCH's?


----------



## stretch437

not really. the only reason to be excited about them is the "native" resolution feature (and larger hard drive).


the native resolution feature does relate to picture quality in a way, but i'm guessing only people with really large screens and/or video processors will notice the difference between having the STB perform scaling/deinterlacing versus having your other (presumably more expensive) gear do it. with the previous models you had to switch resolutions manually which required powering off the box (DCT models) , a total showstopper, or adjusting it on the fly (DCH models) with the front panel (or a special remote code) , a big improvement, but still a major annoyance.


this totally solves that, but otherwise PQ is equivalent to the previous models in every other imaginable way as far as i can tell.


i expect it will be a long time before the DCX boxes have to do any MPEG4 decoding, so that new "feature" seems to be a non-issue for now.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16764757
> 
> 
> not really. the only reason to be excited about them is the "native" resolution feature (and larger hard drive).
> 
> 
> the native resolution feature does relate to picture quality in a way, but i'm guessing only people with really large screens and/or video processors will notice the difference between having the STB perform scaling/deinterlacing versus having your other (presumably more expensive) gear do it. with the previous models you had to switch resolutions manually which required powering off the box (DCT models) , a total showstopper, or adjusting it on the fly (DCH models) with the front panel (or a special remote code) , a big improvement, but still a major annoyance.
> 
> 
> this totally solves that, but otherwise PQ is equivalent to the previous models in every other imaginable way as far as i can tell.
> 
> 
> i expect it will be a long time before the DCX boxes have to do any MPEG4 decoding, so that new "feature" seems to be a non-issue for now.



Thanks again. I do have a 126" diag screen (with RS20 pj), so 'native resolution' is certainly something I would like to try, letting the pj to the conversion to 1080p. My non videophile eyes probably won't be able to see much diff, though, but will be interesting to see.


----------



## Cal1981

Geez, Seattle is getting 64 more HD channels on August 5,for a total of 101 with pretty much every HD outlet that any us could want. We can dream can't we?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Maybe Seattle had fewer upgrades to do. Extended Basic as analog goes away here on the 22nd. We'll see what happens after that. I wonder if we'll see cable company (not necessarily Comcast but sub-contractors) running around removing trap filters?


----------



## jaydeflix

I'm dropping in from the PacNW because my inlaws have a question and, well, they're a little older and aren't able to fully explain what's going on up in Napa.


Is it the standard 'you're gonna need a cable box (or cable card) for everything' switch-out from Comcast, or is the coax into the TV still going to work?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/16766947
> 
> 
> I'm dropping in from the PacNW because my inlaws have a question and, well, they're a little older and aren't able to fully explain what's going on up in Napa.
> 
> 
> Is it the standard 'you're gonna need a cable box (or cable card) for everything' switch-out from Comcast, or is the coax into the TV still going to work?



Basic barebones basic analog will remain for awhile. Everything else needs a box.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16766957
> 
> 
> Basic barebones basic analog will remain for awhile. Everything else needs a box.



Huh?










Please explain further. On my DTV, the HD locals show up under their familiar OTA virtual channel numbers and the other locals are showing up, albeit under their physical channel numbers that aren't related to any published list. Maybe you need to define "needs"?


----------



## Keenan

I see KNTV is still sending bad guide data to Tribune, they've got the Giant's game listed as HD.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaydeflix* /forum/post/16766947
> 
> 
> I'm dropping in from the PacNW because my inlaws have a question and, well, they're a little older and aren't able to fully explain what's going on up in Napa.
> 
> 
> Is it the standard 'you're gonna need a cable box (or cable card) for everything' switch-out from Comcast, or is the coax into the TV still going to work?



Jay, do your inlaws have an analog or digital television? If analog, do they have a Basic or Extended Basic subscription? If they have Extended Basic, they'll need a cable box (free from Comcast) to continue getting stations above channel 34. The cable feed going straight into the TV will still give them channels 2-34 (Basic analog stations--locals and a few others). I'm actually doing that with one of my TVs. (I have one bad DTA that I haven't gotten around to taking back to Comcast yet.)


If they have a digital TV, they'll be able to get the "clear QAM" channels without a box. The folks here who are doing that can explain which channels those are, although I know that they include the local stations.



Patty


----------



## Dospac

I see talk of new DCX boxes. Is there any info about a non-DVR model based on this line? I don't want/need the DVR functionality but I'm really interested in the native res pass-through. I'm on a DCH model now and have it just set at 1080i but I'd prefer to let my TV do the up-conversion to 1080p. The 2:3 pulldown occasionally doesn't initialize correctly on my set and that wouldn't be a problem if I could just pass the native signal through(cause changing input resolution fixes it). Any info would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/16767913
> 
> 
> I see talk of new DCX boxes. Is there any info about a non-DVR model based on this line? I don't want/need the DVR functionality but I'm really interested in the native res pass-through.



i believe the DCX3200 is the non-DVR version. when i went in to foster city that's what they gave me at first. (it's like half the size of the 3400- pretty easy to spot the difference).


i'm pretty sure it does native res pass-through as well.


----------



## rsra13

One thing that helps Seattle is that they have FIOS and they are being very aggresive there. So Comcast has to deliver.


----------



## Trucmuche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeW888* /forum/post/16757549
> 
> 
> I just registered so I could post this same question/problem. I'm in Cupertino. The problem started for me last week as well. The week before that was fine. I'm also watching and recording SYTYCD where the change in bit rate is very noticeable (lots of movement and flashing lights in the show).
> 
> 
> The strange thing about this problem is that it's only/mostly happening at prime time. If you have a recorder that let's you view bit rates/file sizes you can see it for yourself. Record something that's FOX/KTVU HD before 8pm and then something between 8pm to 10pm and you can see the bit rate drop in half or so the second it hits 8pm. And it's not just a KTVU local content/FOX difference. I recorded the FOX MLB baseball game on the afternoon of the 27th and it was the usual ~7-8 GB/hour bit rate (17.7 Mbps video in this example).



I don't know if it's related, but I guess it is, from the number of people complaining about Fox-HD 2.1 and SYTYCD and other Fox shows at the 8-10pm slot time, but I experienced a problem of signal loss on my DVD-recorder Magnavox 2160A for this exact show SYTYCD and Bones. The recording was fine 3 weeks ago for the 2 hours shows. Since last 2 weeks, my recorder lost signal randomly somewhere between 8 pm and 10 pm. (Note: the TV signal is OK but the 2160A could not record anything - picture freeze first, then black screen until the end of the programmed recording. And when I record on other HD channels like CBS-HD 5.1, no problem at all for 2 hours).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16767134
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain further. On my DTV, the HD locals show up under their familiar OTA virtual channel numbers and the other locals are showing up, albeit under their physical channel numbers that aren't related to any published list. Maybe you need to define "needs"?



Local stations are in "basic cable" HD included.


The rest of the video services- expanded basic, premium, VOD, PPV, will need a box or cablecard set.


YMMV during the transition stage, but that's the goal.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16768033
> 
> 
> One thing that helps Seattle is that they have FIOS and they are being very aggresive there. So Comcast has to deliver.



No, no we don't.


Seattle, itself, does not have FIOS.


Some of the county does, but Seattle is blocked from having FIOS rolled out.


I'd be on that like a cat on a laptop if I could.


----------



## jaydeflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16767768
> 
> 
> Jay, do your inlaws have an analog or digital television? If analog, do they have a Basic or Extended Basic subscription? If they have Extended Basic, they'll need a cable box (free from Comcast) to continue getting stations above channel 34. The cable feed going straight into the TV will still give them channels 2-34 (Basic analog stations--locals and a few others). I'm actually doing that with one of my TVs. (I have one bad DTA that I haven't gotten around to taking back to Comcast yet.)
> 
> 
> If they have a digital TV, they'll be able to get the "clear QAM" channels without a box. The folks here who are doing that can explain which channels those are, although I know that they include the local stations.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Gratzie. Exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/16373799
> 
> 
> Anyone seen a list from the old analog to new digital channel line up? Comcast doesn't seem to be providing info. e.g., MSNBC formerly 60 analog is now 90.5 digital. A pain going around to the different sets (I use their built-in ASTC/QAM tuners, not Comcast boxes - which still show MSNBC 60 as 60) and re-running the digital channel update, then changing Favorites, relabeling, etc.
> 
> 
> Not very customer-friendly.



Have you used the silicondust website?

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16769254
> 
> 
> Local stations are in "basic cable" HD included.
> 
> 
> The rest of the video services- expanded basic, premium, VOD, PPV, will need a box or cablecard set.
> 
> 
> YMMV during the transition stage, but that's the goal.



Thanks for the clarification. I guess you mistyped previously when you put "analog" after "basic" instead of "cable".










Does this mean that all of the basic cable (digital) local channels will eventually have PSIP-derived virtual channel numbers as the HD locals do now?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16769884
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I guess you mistyped previously when you put "analog" after "basic" instead of "cable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that all of the basic cable (digital) local channels will eventually have PSIP-derived virtual channel numbers as the HD locals do now?



Analog basic will be there for awhile.


I've no hint of what the industry has in store for clear QAM users. Tell me, what does it take to provide this PSIP? A data stream? Something in a VBI type space? A supercool interactive advertisement content service named after a boat that is fast to paddle but easy to tip (har har)?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16771185
> 
> 
> Analog basic will be there for awhile.



Understood.


> Quote:
> Tell me, what does it take to provide this PSIP?



It takes precisely the same equipment now being used to modify the HD locals' transport stream for retransmission on Comcast's network.


----------



## Mikef5

Looks like NFL-HD is no longer in the Sports Package but available on the digital tier. Great, now where's my MLB-HD ??










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16772324
> 
> 
> Looks like NFL-HD is no longer in the Sports Package but available on the digital tier. Great, now where's my MLB-HD ??



Mike, If you're asking then surely we are all doomed







I've forgotten already but with NFL moving our of the sports tier, will MLB and NHL be in it? I hope not because I don't want to keep paying $5/month for tennis.


----------



## Cal1981

One of things that has rankled me about Comcast is the bang for the buck that you get depending on where you live. For the heck of it, I compared my Vallejo package with Boston's. I know that Boston is pretty much all digital but it's an interesting comparison. Boston's Digital Premier package is $85 for 12 months including an HD-DVR and then goes to $131. Our package is $84 with the DVR for 12 months but then jumps to $142. Boston has 105 HD channels while we're running 54. Hopefully Mikef5 is right about HD additions here but it's rather clear that other geographic locations are getting much more for the same or even less money.


----------



## Cal1981

It's not in HD yet here but are all of you getting the same frozen screen on the Weather Channel for the past three days or so? Is it just Comcast's feed or a more general problem?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16773174
> 
> 
> Mike, If you're asking then surely we are all doomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've forgotten already but with NFL moving our of the sports tier, will MLB and NHL be in it? I hope not because I don't want to keep paying $5/month for tennis.



When we finally get MLB HD, it will be on Dig Classic.Come the fall both NBA and NHL TV will be on Dig Classic as well.
http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=875 

http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=873 


I got a message on my box the other day that said that espn news was moving to the sports tier starting aug 1st. I guess they needed something to replace the 3 other channels that are leaving the sports tier


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/16773794
> 
> 
> When we finally get MLB HD, it will be on Dig Classic.Come the fall both NBA and NHL TV will be on Dig Classic as well.
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=875
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRe....ashx?PRID=873
> 
> 
> I got a message on my box the other day that said that espn news was moving to the sports tier starting aug 1st. I guess they needed something to replace the 3 other channels that are leaving the sports tier



I was just on the Comcast site to pay my bill and noticed this was at the bottom of the page.....



> Quote:
> 8/1/09 NBA TV ch.416, NHL ch.419, & NFL ch.417 & NFLHD ch.730 & 917 will be available to customers with the Digital Preferred & Sports & Entertainment. ESPN Classic ch.407 will be moved from Digital Preferred to Sports & Entertainment Package. **HD requires HD equip**



I would imagine that the HD versions of those channels would be in the same tier but I'll have to confirm that with Mr. J.


As far as the MLB-HD, as soon as Mr. J. gets back, that'll be on the top of my list of things to bug him about










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16773592
> 
> 
> It's not in HD yet here but are all of you getting the same frozen screen on the Weather Channel for the past three days or so? Is it just Comcast's feed or a more general problem?



It's been fine on Comcast in Sunnyvale. I'm sure I looked at it yesterday, and probably also the day before. And it's okay right now.



Patty


----------



## Tom Koegel

For those who remember the faux-HD debate about KNTV's Giants' broadcasts, it appears that Friday night's game was in fauxvision again. I attended the Saturday game (go Lincecum!) and was interested to see that the many highlights they showed of the Friday game on the HD board in the stadium were most definitely in HD. So KNTV just can't be troubled to produce the fauxvision broadcasts in real HD.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16773974
> 
> 
> It's been fine on Comcast in Sunnyvale. I'm sure I looked at it yesterday, and probably also the day before. And it's okay right now.



It's probably the Weather Star computerized system in my area's head end. It apparently overrides the Weather Channel's signal with the local information. It must have frozen so I'll call Comcast tomorrow to let them know


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16771185
> 
> 
> Analog basic will be there for awhile.
> 
> 
> I've no hint of what the industry has in store for clear QAM users. Tell me, what does it take to provide this PSIP? A data stream? Something in a VBI type space? A supercool interactive advertisement content service named after a boat that is fast to paddle but easy to tip (har har)?



How about one of these babies?

http://www.trivenidigital.com/products/guidebuilder.asp 


But that might be a bit overkill. Comcast generates PAT/PMT. Is the device that generates that not capable of generating a simple PSIP VCT also?


----------



## walk

Friday Giants game on 11 was in real HD, at least on DirecTV. There was a problem with it for the first 20 minutes or so, bad glitching, I had to watch the SD version, don't know if it was a sat problem or local... but they fixed it by the 2nd inning or so, looked like real HD to me anyway.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I only watched a few minutes of one of the late innings, but it sure looked like FauxHD-o-vision to me. And the Friday night game was not on the KNTV HD list you reproduced here:

KNTV HD and Non-HD Giant Game List


----------



## walk

Thanks I was trying to find that list. They sure do hide it well on the KNTV web site.. it's not listed as HD there but they did say they were hoping to add more HD games, maybe they did.


It was definitely HD, and quite good looking, for KNTV (not bit-starved as some games have looked). I'm sure of it. Like I said there was a problem in the first couple innings, I had to set my reciever to "show SD duplicates" to watch the SD channel 11 instead, but eventually the HD feed was fixed and it looked great.


----------



## Tom Koegel

OK, as I said, I only saw a few minutes . . . But are you sure you are remembering FRIDAY night against Houston? Not the Saturday or Sunday day games? Because the MLB.TV web site doesn't indicate that either Houston or SF had HD feeds.

MLB.TV for Friday July 3


----------



## walk

Yes because it was on 11 and I had to change the receiver to show the SD version instead (because the HD was glitchy) and Saturday's wasn't on TV.


----------



## Keenan

The few minutes I looked in on the Friday night game it looked horrid, I don't know when during the game it was, but it was definitely not HD. It looked like a very bad SD upconvert.


Actually, I do know when it was because I posted about it here at 8:58pm Friday.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16767766


----------



## stretch437

+1


----------



## nikeykid

friday's game was not HD. echo echo echo... can we get rid of b. wilson now? he's not doing favors for my health these days.


----------



## jlee301

I just saw a Comcast ad on The Fox2 news ticker this morning that said "over 100 HD channels coming soon"


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16781915
> 
> 
> friday's game was not HD. echo echo echo... can we get rid of b. wilson now? he's not doing favors for my health these days.



Nikeykid,


If you watched the game last night you're probably recovering in intensive care from your heart attack
















They ought to call him the "Heart Attack Kid", he does this all the time but you have to admit he does make the game interesting.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## stretch437

beck was even more, um, exhilarating. in '96 he lost 9 games somehow. (wilson only had 6 blown saves last year, painful though they may have been.) hard to imagine there *was* no HDTV option for the giants back in those days, faux or otherwise.


----------



## walk

I was HD on DirecTV, I'm positive... maybe they switched to the MLB Ticket feed because the KNTV feed was borked, I don't know.


Or if was Fauxvision I must have been pretty drunk not to notice, and I don't think I was... not by the 2nd inning yet!


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16783559
> 
> 
> Nikeykid,
> 
> 
> If you watched the game last night you're probably recovering in intensive care from your heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ought to call him the "Heart Attack Kid", he does this all the time but you have to admit he does make the game interesting.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



seriously i was one hit away from throwing my laptop at my tv. it was just like the brewers game.


----------



## wormbaby

I'm having the same problem as this person. I'm a new subscriber, just got it connected today. Is there anything I can do about it?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ergin Guney* /forum/post/14638919
> 
> 
> I'm a Comcast subscriber in San Francisco. Last night, I noticed that a thin green stipe showed up along the entire right edge of the picture on all HD channels. The night before that, they had pushed an update to all devices (at least in my region) for an upgrade to the program guide (as far as they said). I'm certain that this green stripe wasn't there before that upgrade.
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the bottom-right corner of my image, showing the green stripe:
> 
> Attachment 119512
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? It's worth noting that my display is set up with zero overscan and this stripe is only about eight pixels wide. (Shifting the image position eight pixels to the right on my display hides the stripe completely.) So, those of you whose displays have some overscan may never see this. Even a 1% overscan would hide it completely.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast that same night. What I was told was that there were still some upgrades to be made that night and things were still in progress. So I should call them the next night if the stripe is still there after the upgrade is really finished. Fair enough...
> 
> 
> Tonight, the stripe is still there. I called them again. In the end, they hadn't heard about it from anyone else, didn't have anything they could do about it, and didn't suggest anything. They said they would take note and would see if they hear from more people about the same issue.
> 
> 
> For a moment, I thought this may be an issue arising from the image position being shifted out of place by the upgrade. There's a "Screen Position Setup" setting in the user setup menu of my cable box (a Motorola DCT3416 DVR). However, it doesn't seem to do anything. It changes the position of neither the image nor the menu/guide overlays (at least on HD channels). So much for that...
> 
> 
> I don't want to change my display settings and introduce any overscan just to hide this stripe. Maintaining 1:1 pixel mapping is important to me.
> 
> 
> The story doesn't end there...
> 
> 
> Tonight, I noticed something else that's wrong with the HD image on Comcast and another piece fell into place: There are two vertical "tear lines" near the left edge of the image. This is much easier to describe with a picture than with words, so here is a photo:
> 
> Attachment 119513
> 
> 
> What you're looking at is what's supposed to be a broad and smooth band of light in the on-screen image meeting the left edge of my display. However, as you can see, there is a big shift down very close to the left edge, and another lesser shift down a little further in.
> 
> 
> This is actually difficult to imagine in action even by looking at the photo. So, this brief video may demonstrate it better:
> 
> Sample Video
> 
> 
> Notice how the image looks like it goes through a couple of prism edges near the left.
> 
> 
> Although I wouldn't bet my life on it, I'm pretty sure that this wasn't present before the recent upgrade either, and in all likelihood, was introduced together with the green stripe. I'm a stickler for image detail and quality, so I'm pretty sure I couldn't have gone very long before noticing this after it started to happen.
> 
> 
> Thinking of these two symptoms together, it almost seems to me like the whole image is a little "folded" onto itself horizontally right near the left edge, creating these two "wrinkles", and leaving an empty green "background" to show through on the right edge. In other words, the eight extra green pixel columns I see on the right-hand side of the image may be the same number of pixel columns missing from the left-hand side to create those two tears, as a result of (almost) the whole image being shifted slightly to the left. But don't quote me on that, because especially the tear that is closest to the left edge seems to be much more vertically offset than would be caused by less than eight missing pixels.
> 
> 
> So, why am I posting this? Primarily to see if I'm the only one experiencing it, especially in the San Francisco Bay Area and with the same equipment. If it could be that it's just my individual box that somehow experienced a fluke problem due to the upgrade, I would gladly have it replaced by Comcast and live happily ever after.
> 
> 
> But if others among you experience this too, then this issue needs raised awareness so that it comes to the attention of Comcast in order to be resolved. And that would probably only happen if those seeing it actually call Comcast and voice complaints. So, please do that, if you're one such Comcast subscriber. This is unacceptable, in my opinion, and I can't wait to get rid of this problem!
> 
> 
> To frame the issue a little better, here are some other specifics:
> 
> 
> * The issue is present on _all_ Comcast HD channels (numbered 7XX) and _only_ on those channels.
> 
> 
> * The issue is _always_ present on any channel that exhibits it. If an HD channel goes to a commercial break and shows SD quality ads or switches to upconverted SD programming, the symptoms are still there.
> 
> 
> * The issue is _not_ in the broadcast that's being made since their upgrade two days ago. When I look at old HD recordings on my hard drive from months ago, I still see the issue. So, it's clearly an issue with the display hardware/firmware; not with the current signal. (I don't have any widescreen SD recordings from before the upgrade, so I can't say anything about those...)
> 
> 
> * To give a sense of the scale of the tears along the left edge of the image, the first tear is about 4-5 pixels away from edge of the image, and the second tear is roughly another 35 pixels away from the first one. These are, of course, as counted on a full 1080p display (as is the eight-pixel width of the green stripe).
> 
> 
> * I know this is not an issue with my particular display, because, when I try it with my HD DVD player (yes, I still have one of those...), the image is perfect; no stripe, no tears...


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormbaby* /forum/post/16792570
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem as this person. I'm a new subscriber, just got it connected today. Is there anything I can do about it?



I've had this problem for almost a year now. There's only 2 solutions: Set your TV to overscan or drop your resolution to 720p


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16792584
> 
> 
> I've had this problem for almost a year now. There's only 2 solutions: Set your TV to overscan or drop your resolution to 720p



The thin green line on the right of the display has been around as long as HD signals have been broadcasting. It is a side effect of some of the encoders the TV stations are using. They assumed that all displays would overscan so no one would see it.


What should happen is that receiving device should have an option to force to black a programmable number of pixels from each edge of the screen. This number of pixels should be unique to each channel.


It is not likely you will see a fix for this any time soon.


----------



## wormbaby

Any noticeable degradation on picture quality if I set mine to 720p?


----------



## stretch437

is that a question?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16792584
> 
> 
> I've had this problem for almost a year now. There's only 2 solutions: Set your TV to overscan or drop your resolution to 720p



you can also change to RGB - check out http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post14866262


----------



## wormbaby

I'll try that on my Motorola 6412.


----------



## wormbaby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormbaby* /forum/post/16793027
> 
> 
> Any noticeable degradation on picture quality if I set mine to 720p.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16793058
> 
> 
> is that a question?



Yes. lol, sorry.


----------



## Xaque

from what I've seen you'll only get the green line on the slightly older boxes. I have one of the newer hd-dvrs and the green line issue is gone whereas my friend with the same tv and a slightly older box has it. my box is a dch3416 his I THINK is a dch6412. My experience with comcast is if you just walk into the office and ask for a particular box, they'll give it to you.


----------



## stretch437

i think the 6412's were DCT models, technically, but regardless, i can say from personal experience i had the green line on the 6412, then traded it in for a (DCH) 3416 and the new box also had it.


not seeing it with the DCX, but what i *am* seeing is band of black along the left for some kinds of content. it's almost as if they decided to compensate for the green line on the right by just panning everything to the right until it went away, leaving a blank (black) area on the left.


----------



## stretch437

regarding the HBO promotion i noticed i was getting HBO on channel 770 unscrambled for awhile earlier this week even though i am on the digital silver plan. (i even recorded some episodes of true blood.) then between monday night and tuesday night channel 770 went back to saying "subscription service" etc...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wormbaby* /forum/post/16793027
> 
> 
> Any noticeable degradation on picture quality if I set mine to 720p?



no worries. no matter how you ask it, it all comes down to what your display prefers.


you might experience noticeable picture *improvement" forcing 720p out if your display does a particularly bad job of deinterlacing and downscaling 1080i content.


but if your display was made in the last couple years this seems unlikely to me. i would probably recommend native for most displays unless something unusual were going on.


----------



## Keenan

That list of cities, are they all 750 or 860 only? I don't think there's any 1GHz areas in that list.


Okay Mikey, where did your post go?


----------



## rsra13

Holy ****!!!


I can't wait until Aug 11.


Edit: oops! I guess it was supposed to be released tomorrow.


----------



## rsra13

Keenan,


I think Mikef5 was supposed to post that until tomorrow.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16800325
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> 
> I think Mikef5 was supposed to post that until tomorrow.



I guess so, too late though, it's still in my cache.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16800338
> 
> 
> I guess so, too late though, it's still in my cache.



Yeah, I'm subscribed to the forum so I received an email with the info. I guess most here are subscribed too. But we can wait a few hours...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16800320
> 
> 
> Holy ****!!!
> 
> 
> I can't wait until Aug 11.
> 
> 
> Edit: oops! I guess it was supposed to be released tomorrow.



What are you talking about? I never saw this list. Mike probably can't talk yet, but the rest of you who saw this can. What's happening either tomorrow or August 11?? Thanks!!


----------



## Mikef5

*Comcast to Launch 80 New Networks in Portions of San Francisco Bay Area as it Offers a ÂWorld of MoreÂ Programming

51 New HD Networks, 14 International Channels and 13 Spanish Language Networks Come To Areas of South Bay and North Bay*


After Successfully Converting Customers to Digital Services, Comcast Now Has 92 HD Networks and Delivers on Programming Promise With Slew of New Viewing Options in Phase One of BayÂ's Digital Upgrade


###


LIVERMORE, CA (July 10, 2009) Â- Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSK, CMCSA), the nationÂ's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications, today announced that it is launching 80 new networks on August 11 in portions of the San Francisco Bay Area, including up to 51 high-definition (HD) networks, 13 Spanish language channels, 14 international premium networks and two standard definition channels (see complete list of networks and channel numbers below). Twenty-six communities in the South Bay and North Bay (see complete list of cities below) will now have access to 92 HD networks and will be receiving a slew of new programming in the first phase of channel launches as a result of ComcastÂ's recent digital upgrade of customers from analog to digital.




Earlier this year, Comcast began a digital migration called ÂThe World of More,Â offering digital upgrades to Standard Cable customers to migrate from analog to digital, and converting channels 31 and above to a digitally delivered format. ComcastÂ's digital upgrade reclaimed analog bandwidth to allow the company to provide more products and services to customers, such as faster Internet speeds, more channels and more ON DEMAND content. Comcast continues its digital migration in other portions of the Bay Area and those areas will receive the new programming in subsequent phases later in 2009.




ÂWeÂ've heard from customers that they canÂ't get enough HD and multicultural programming, so weÂ're excited to exponentially increase our offering of those networks and give even more value to our customers as part of our digital upgrade,Â said Steve White, Senior Vice President of ComcastÂ's California Region. ÂThese channel launches are about delivering on ComcastÂ's promise to customers that by converting to digital, we could offer more of the products and services they want, right away. And this is just the beginning as we roll out ÂThe World of MoreÂ' in California.Â




Beginning August 11th, the new programming will be available to residential homes and businesses in the following cities: Belvedere, Corte Madera, Cupertino, Fairfax, Forest Knolls, Greenbrae, Kentfield, Lagunitas, Larkspur, Los Altos, Marin, Mill Valley, Milpitas, Mountain View, Novato, Ross, San Anselmo, San Geronimo, San Quentin, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Saratoga, Sausalito, Sunnyvale, Tiburon and Woodacre. (Note: Los Altos, Milpitas, Saratoga and Sunnyvale have already launched 12 of the HD networks and Retirement Living TV, so those cities will be receiving 67 new networks).




The new HD networks will include: BET HD, Biography Channel HD, Bravo HD, Cartoon Network HD, CBS College Sports HD, CMT HD, CNBC HD, Comedy Central HD, Disney XD HD, E! HD, Encore HD, ESPN News HD, Fox Business Network HD, Fox News Channel HD, Fuse HD, FX HD, G4 HD, Hallmark Movie Channel HD, HBO Comedy HD, HBO Latino HD, HBO Zone HD, IFC HD, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network HD, MGM HD, MLB Network HD, MSNBC HD, MTV HD, NBA TV HD, NHL Network HD, Nickelodeon HD, Outdoor Channel HD, Planet Green HD, QVC HD, Showtime Too HD, Speed HD, Spike HD, Starz! Comedy HD, Starz! Edge HD, Starz! Kids & Family HD, Style Network HD, Thriller MAX HD, Action MAX HD, TMC The Movie Channel HD, Travel Channel HD, TV One HD, VH1 HD, WE HD, The Weather Channel HD, WGN HD and a pay-per-view (PPV) HD channel.




In addition to these new HD Channels, Comcast continues to deliver more HD content ON DEMAND, so customers can watch HD when they want to watch it. With more than 1,000 HD choices, Comcast is delivering the HD programming that aligns with what consumers want to watch and how they want to watch it, for example:


* live HD sporting events from all of the major local broadcasters, Comcast SportsNet, ESPN and ESPN2, TBS, TNT, Versus, etc.;

* more than 200 HD movies from top movie providers;

* nearly 300 television shows including highly acclaimed television series like ÂMad Men,Â ÂWeedsÂ and the ÂCSIÂ series, available on linear and on HD On Demand the day after they air; and

* hundreds of music offerings in the music category, which is one of the most popular categories currently On Demand.




Customers who do not receive HD channels will have new programming options as well. All of the areas will receive Hallmark Movie Channel and those areas that have not already launched Retirement Living TV, will receive that network as well. All cities will receive the 14 international premium networks, which include Antenna One, Band Internacional, C1R, Deutsche Welle, GMA Life, MYX, PFC 100% Futebol, RTP, Setanta Sports, STAR India GOLD, STAR India NEWS, STAR ONE, TV Globo and Vijay, as well as the 13 Spanish language channels, which include AYM Sports, Bandamax, De PelÃ*cula, De PelÃ*cula ClÃ¡sico, EWTN En Espanol, Latele Novela, Multimedios, Ritmoson Latino, SUR MÃ©xico, TeleHit, Teleritmo, TBN Enlace and Utilisima.




In addition to the new networks, up to 29 additional international and HD networks are changing channel numbers in order to group together genres of programming as well as channels that share a similar language or country of origin (see complete list of networks and channel numbers below).





The following lists can also be found at

http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com 





*51 NEW HIGH DEFINITION (HD) NETWORKS
*



Network New Channel #

WGN HD 717

QVC HD * 719

ESPN News HD 726

NBA TV HD 727

NHL Network HD 728

MLB Network HD 729

Speed HD * 731

CBS College Sports HD 732

Bravo HD * 733

TV One HD 740

FX HD * 741

Style Network HD 742

Spike HD 743

G4 HD 744

Comedy Central HD 745

E! HD * 753

Travel Channel HD * 755

Fox News Channel HD * 760

Fox Business Network HD * 761

CNBC HD * 762

Disney XD HD 763

Cartoon Network HD * 766

Nickelodeon HD 767

Planet Green HD 771

Biography Channel HD 772

The Weather Channel HD 776

BET HD 777

CMT HD 778

Fuse HD 779

VH1 HD 781

MTV HD 782

Outdoor Channel HD 784

MSNBC HD 787

IFC HD 790

WE HD 791

Hallmark Movie Channel HD * 794

Lifetime HD 795

Lifetime Movie Network HD 796

MGM HD 797

HBO Comedy HD 805

HBO Zone HD 807

HBO Latino HD 808

Encore HD * 809

Starz! Edge HD 817

Starz! Comedy HD 818

Starz! Kids & Family HD 819

Showtime Too HD 826

Action MAX HD 840

Thriller MAX HD 841

TMC The Movie Channel HD 847

PPV HD 871


* Has already launched in Los Altos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Saratoga and Sunnyvale




*2 NEW STANDARD DEFINITION NETWORKS*


Network New Channel #


Hallmark Movie Channel 500


Retirement Living TV * 205


* Has already launched in Los Altos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Saratoga and Sunnyvale



*14 NEW INTERNATIONAL PREMIUM NETWORKS*


For programming information visit www.comcast.com/internationaltv 


Network New Channel #


Setanta Sports (English/International) 300


TV Globo (Portuguese/Brazilian) 305


PFC 100% Futebol (Portuguese/Brazilian) 306


Band Internacional (Portuguese/Brazilian) 307


RTP (Portuguese) 310


Antenna One (Greek) 312


Deutsche Welle (German) 315


C1R (Russian) 325


STAR India NEWS (South Asian - Hindi) 341


STAR ONE (South Asian - Hindi) 342


STAR India GOLD (South Asian - Hindi) 343


Vijay (South Asian - Tamil) 349


MYX (English + Taglish) 368


GMA Life (English + Tagalog) 370


*13 NEW SPANISH LANGUAGE NETWORKS*


Network New Channel #


AYM Sports (sports) 626


Multimedios (news) 632


SUR MÃ©xico (news) 641


Latele Novela (soap operas) 645


Utilisima (women) 646


TeleHit (music/entertainment) 653


Ritmoson Latino (music/entertainment) 654


Teleritmo (music/entertainment) 655


Bandamax (music/entertainment) 656


TBN Enlace (religious) 658


EWTN En Espanol (religious) 659


De PelÃ*cula (movies) 664


De PelÃ*cula ClÃ¡sico (movies) 665



*29 CHANNEL CHANGES*




Network Old Channel # New Channel #

TV5Monde (French) 252 317

Raitalia (Italian) 254 319

RTN (Russian) 255 324

TV Japan (Japanese) 245 330

SBTN (Vietnamese) 248 331

tvK (Korean) 263 332

Zee TV (South Asian) 246 336

TV Asia (South Asian) 247 337

SET Asia (SONY) (South Asian) 249 338

STAR India PLUS (South Asian) 250 340

CTI-Zhong Tian Channel (Chinese/Mandarin) 243 354

CCTV-4 (Chinese/Mandarin) 244 355

Phoenix Info News (Mandarin/Dragon Pack) 257 356

Phoenix North America (Mandarin/Dragon Pack) 258 357

ETTV-Super Channel (Mandarin/Dragon Pack) 256 358

Jade (Chinese/Cantonese) 262 360

The Filipino Channel (Filipino) 241 367

GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) 242 369

Playboy en Espanol (Spanish) 613 676

ABC Family HD 764 768

Disney Channel HD 765 769

Palladia HD 743 783

Hallmark Movie Channel HD 749 794

AMC HD 769 798

HBO HD 770 801

Encore HD 775 809

Starz! HD 780 816

Showtime HD 785 825

Cinemax HD 792 838






About Comcast Corporation


Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) ( www.comcast.com ) is the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communication products and services. With 24.1 million cable customers, 15.3 million high-speed Internet customers, and 6.8 million Comcast Digital Voice customers, Comcast is principally involved in the development, management and operation of cable systems and in the delivery of programming content.




Comcast's content networks and investments include E! Entertainment Television, Style Network, Golf Channel, VERSUS, G4, PBS KIDS Sprout, TV One, ten sports networks operated by Comcast Sports Group and Comcast Interactive Media, which develops and operates Comcast's Internet businesses, including Comcast.net ( www.comcast.net ). Comcast also has a majority ownership in Comcast-Spectacor, whose major holdings include the Philadelphia Flyers NHL hockey team, the Philadelphia 76ers NBA basketball team and two large multipurpose arenas in Philadelphia.




ComcastÂ's California Region, based in Livermore, California, serves more than 2.4 million customers in Northern and Central California. Comcast employs more than 7,500 local residents across the region.




###


Ok, so there it is, finally official, another 51 HD channels plus a few more just to round it out. There is going to be a channel reorganization ( renumbering the channels ) but you should be receiving a new lineup card in the mail. I have a preliminary lineup card that I could upload if people want to see it but it's not official but will give you an idea of the lineup changes. I knew they were going to add some new HD channels but this was a big surprise to me, that they would add this many channels all at once. Looking forward to August 11th.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/16763628
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks for comparing. I sent a polite email to KTVU's engineering dept at [email protected] describing the problem and referencing this thread. I haven't heard a response yet, but I suggest those who care about this do the same so that way they know more people would like this problem fixed.



I received a reply from one of the engineers at KTVU and the over-compression problem should be fixed. SYTYCD looked *much* better tonight, and the 1 hour recording was about 50% larger than last night's 2 hour recording, and I didn't notice any macroblocking.


----------



## Mikef5

I wonder how long it will take Tivo to update all these channels when they finally launch in August ?? I've still got channels with no guide data in them from the last channel additions. I now need to get a larger hard drive for the Tivo










For those of you that saw the post earlier tonight...... I screwed up, I was editing the post and hit the wrong button.... thought I had deleted the post fast enough but noooooo










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Mike, is that list of cities confirmed? I notice no Santa Rosa in there. OTOH, the channels with the asterisks are marked as already launched in Los Altos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Saratoga and Sunnyvale, but they're already launched in Santa Rosa as well. Maybe Santa Rosa was left out inadvertently? I was looking forward to those additional HBO channels.


Also, I guess they didn't go with the full compliment of HBO HD channels anyway.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16800645
> 
> 
> Mike, is that list of cities confirmed? I notice no Santa Rosa in there.
> 
> 
> Also, I guess they didn't go with the full compliment of HBO HD channels.



Jim,


I noticed the same thing, I asked Mr. J. about that and I'm waiting to hear from him. I'm pretty sure you're a 1 GHz area so you have the bandwidth, if they've completed the analog to digital shift in your area, to add these channels. I'll let you know when I find out.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Here's a preliminary lineup card that you should be getting in the mail. Remember, this is preliminary and can change at anytime.
Attachment 147476 


Laters,

Mikef5

 

hdchanneladdsinaugust.pdf 249.642578125k . file


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16800682
> 
> 
> Here's a preliminary lineup card that you should be getting in the mail. Remember, this is preliminary and can change at anytime.
> Attachment 147476
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Odd that WGN-HD is shown in Limited Basic, not so odd that QVC-HD is though, given Comcast's relationship with that channel.










They've also got Sci-Fi-HD(Syfy it's called now) listed in both Starter and Classic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16800653
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing, I asked Mr. J. about that and I'm waiting to hear from him. I'm pretty sure you're a 1 GHz area so you have the bandwidth, if they've completed the analog to digital shift in your area, to add these channels. I'll let you know when I find out.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, I don't know if the digital shift has been completed here or not, I do know that many of those channels in green(PDF) are already lit up in Santa Rosa though. We are a 1GHz system by the way, although there hasn't been any equipment deployed that can do anything with the bandwidth above 860MHz.


----------



## rsra13

Good job Comcast!


And remember that NFL-HD should be available, for digital classic subs in 8/1. I'm also excited about having access to ESPN 360 (Interned based). Heck I'm excited about that spanish and international channels!


I've watched ESPNNews HD at my gym and it looks really good, too bad that it will be in the sports package. Well, it's in the sports and classic package, hmmm...


I'm also excited about the PPV-HD channels, just imagine porn in HD!, just kidding, I'm actually excited because we finally will have PPV Boxing in HD. I haven't bought a few PPV boxing matches because I knew they were in HD and I didn't want to pay $50 for SD. The last one where I couldn't resist was De La Hoya vs Pacquiao. So, Mayweather vs Marquez in HD here we go!!!


----------



## Ace of Space

San Jose is not on that list? WTF Comcast!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/16801244
> 
> 
> San Jose is not on that list? WTF Comcast!



San Jose is still in the process of shutting off analogs in sections. It's a first in-first out process.


----------



## Cal1981

Solano County, Vallejo-Benicia specifically? I'm not holding my breath.


Why isn't MSNBC-HD on the list. Please tell me that it is going to be included.


----------



## jojiboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16801448
> 
> 
> Why isn't MSNBC-HD on the list. Please tell me that it is going to be included.



From Mike's list:


33. MSNBC HD 787


----------



## camakaze

Well, I guess that's great news...for the people that live in those cities. I, for one, am tired about hearing all these other areas getting more channels when I'm still waiting for the HD channels from the previous upgrade, such as TravelHD, to come through in Berkeley. Shouldn't Comcast take care of those customers and make those upgrades first? It upsets me even more that these areas will be receving 50-60 more HD channels when we're paying the same amount of money for, what's supposed to be, similar service. Again, lucky for the select few that live in those areas. Everyone else is getting hosed.


Maybe it's time to start looking into DirectTV or Dish since it seems like I live in an area that Comcast, for whatever reason, has a difficult time upgrading.


----------



## jasonander

Mike, that is great news about all of the new HD channels; thanks for sharing it. Next time you speak to Mr. J, could you ask about BBC America HD? That's the only new HD channel I was actually hoping to get, in time for the Torchwood Children of Earth miniseries (starting July 20, which is also the first day that channel is available).


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/16801710
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that's great news...for the people that live in those cities. I, for one, am tired about hearing all these other areas getting more channels when I'm still waiting for the HD channels from the previous upgrade, such as TravelHD, to come through in Berkeley. Shouldn't Comcast take care of those customers and make those upgrades first? It upsets me even more that these areas will be receving 50-60 more HD channels when we're paying the same amount of money for, what's supposed to be, similar service. Again, lucky for the select few that live in those areas. Everyone else is getting hosed.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to start looking into DirectTV or Dish since it seems like I live in an area that Comcast, for whatever reason, has a difficult time upgrading.



Couldn't agree more! Here in San Mateo we're also still waiting for those new HD channels, let alone the new ones just announced. This despite the fact we were among the first to do the analog-digital transition. Unfortunately, satellite or Uverse isn't an option for me, so I'll just have to wait for Comcast...


----------



## millerwill

What's the prognosis for the East Bay?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/16802547
> 
> 
> What's the prognosis for the East Bay?



I'd like to know this too!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16801149
> 
> 
> Good job Comcast!
> 
> 
> And remember that NFL-HD should be available, for digital classic subs in 8/1. I'm also excited about having access to ESPN 360 (Interned based). Heck I'm excited about that spanish and international channels!
> 
> 
> I've watched ESPNNews HD at my gym and it looks really good, too bad that it will be in the sports package. Well, it's in the sports and classic package, hmmm...
> 
> 
> I'm also excited about the PPV-HD channels, just imagine porn in HD!, just kidding, I'm actually excited because we finally will have PPV Boxing in HD. I haven't bought a few PPV boxing matches because I knew they were in HD and I didn't want to pay $50 for SD. The last one where I couldn't resist was De La Hoya vs Pacquiao. So, Mayweather vs Marquez in HD here we go!!!



Rsa13,


ESPNNews HD channel 726 is listed both in the Sports Entertainment Package and in Digital Classic so your guess is as good as mine







. Like I said that is a tentative channel listing card and is subject to change and should be taken with a grain of salt.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/16800636
> 
> 
> I received a reply from one of the engineers at KTVU and the over-compression problem should be fixed. SYTYCD looked *much* better tonight, and the 1 hour recording was about 50% larger than last night's 2 hour recording, and I didn't notice any macroblocking.



The audio was also a great deal better than it had been on the previous shows. The dialogue was very clear and the audience sound was not muted as it been before this.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jojiboy* /forum/post/16801526
> 
> 
> From Mike's list:
> 
> 
> 33. MSNBC HD 787



Oops. My bad. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/16801710
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that's great news...for the people that live in those cities. I, for one, am tired about hearing all these other areas getting more channels when I'm still waiting for the HD channels from the previous upgrade, such as TravelHD, to come through in Berkeley. Shouldn't Comcast take care of those customers and make those upgrades first? It upsets me even more that these areas will be receving 50-60 more HD channels when we're paying the same amount of money for, what's supposed to be, similar service. Again, lucky for the select few that live in those areas. Everyone else is getting hosed.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to start looking into DirectTV or Dish since it seems like I live in an area that Comcast, for whatever reason, has a difficult time upgrading.



I would like to know whether Comcast, when it does these system upgrades, considers things beyond the pure technical capability of an area. Could socioeconomic factors also play into who gets upgraded and when? Are, for instance, areas that are perceived to more affluent, with possibly more costly package subscribers, likely to get preference?


----------



## calbear289

I saw that Detroit got Big-10 network HD. Is that something they are planning on bringing out here, or do they get it becasue they are in the middle of Big-10 country?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16801314
> 
> 
> San Jose is still in the process of shutting off analogs in sections. It's a first in-first out process.



Can anyone give us a date for San Jose???


----------



## Brian Conrad

I also note no East Bay communities listed. Either they are being rolled in a little later (that does happen) or the announcement was only focusing on Peninsula communities including Marin. Sci-Fi HD (now Syfy, yuck) is in Expanded Basic in some areas. Not mine but it sure confused Comcast CSRs ("you should be getting it.")


----------



## millerwill

Last week I had about 3 days when high speed internet and cable service were out. CC said that they were working in the cables. ? Hopefully that means that some kind of upgrade is coming soon.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16802710
> 
> 
> I would like to know whether Comcast, when it does these system upgrades, considers things beyond the pure technical capability of an area. Could socioeconomic factors also play into who gets upgraded and when? Are, for instance, areas that are perceived to more affluent, with possibly more costly package subscribers, likely to get preference?



Cal,


Can you imagine the public outcry that Comcast would face if they did base their upgrades on whether or not an area is more affluent than other areas ? It would be a public relations nightmare and something that no reputable business would do and Comcast does not do that.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16803871
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the public outcry that Comcast would face if they did base their upgrades on whether or not an area is more affluent than other areas ? It would be a public relations nightmare and something that no reputable business would do and Comcast does not do that.



Hopefully not Mike but I always wonder about Vallejo's "reputation" when things seem to get delayed here. BTW, have you heard anything more about the schedule? The new HDs pretty much match up to Boston, Chicago, Porland, etc. and would make Comcast much more competitive with Direct, Dish and U-Verse. I can tell you that up here AT&T appears to be making a serious move on Comcast with its U-Verse service. I know a number of people who have switched recently and seem to very happy with the service and, especially, the price. I just don't want to be sitting here in December with none of the additions and wondering why I'm still paying top dollar every month for the Premium package.


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16802710
> 
> 
> I would like to know whether Comcast, when it does these system upgrades, considers things beyond the pure technical capability of an area. Could socioeconomic factors also play into who gets upgraded and when? Are, for instance, areas that are perceived to more affluent, with possibly more costly package subscribers, likely to get preference?



If this was the case Santa Cruz would be sitting in Comcast HD heaven. I believe Santa Cruz is at 750 mhz but has less HD than any Bay Area DMA


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *camakaze* /forum/post/16801710
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that's great news...for the people that live in those cities. I, for one, am tired about hearing all these other areas getting more channels when I'm still waiting for the HD channels from the previous upgrade, such as TravelHD, to come through in Berkeley. Shouldn't Comcast take care of those customers and make those upgrades first? It upsets me even more that these areas will be receving 50-60 more HD channels when we're paying the same amount of money for, what's supposed to be, similar service. Again, lucky for the select few that live in those areas. Everyone else is getting hosed.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to start looking into DirectTV or Dish since it seems like I live in an area that Comcast, for whatever reason, has a difficult time upgrading.



I live in Berkeley too and feel left out. What burns the most is we're playing the same amount as everyone else.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrinklefree* /forum/post/16804136
> 
> 
> I live in Berkeley too and feel left out. What burns the most is we're playing the same amount as everyone else.



Just remember many of those areas now getting the new channels were stuck on the old 550 MHz system for a very long time. Areas like Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Saratoga, etc., for instance.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16803960
> 
> 
> Hopefully not Mike but I always wonder about Vallejo's "reputation" when things seem to get delayed here. BTW, have you heard anything more about the schedule? The new HDs pretty much match up to Boston, Chicago, Porland, etc. and would make Comcast much more competitive with Direct, Dish and U-Verse. I can tell you that up here AT&T appears to be making a serious move on Comcast with its U-Verse service. I know a number of people who have switched recently and seem to very happy with the service and, especially, the price. I just don't want to be sitting here in December with none of the additions and wondering why I'm still paying top dollar every month for the Premium package.



Cal,


I live in Milpitas and lived as a 550 MHz area for years and was told by another Comcast person ( Mr. Germano ) that this area would never get upgraded but it is now upgraded to a 1 GHz area but upgrading this and other areas is a real pain. TCI and AT&T left this cable system in a mess, just ask Santa Rosa, an area that was partially upgraded by AT&T and then stopped before it was completed. It's a system that is a hybrid of system parts that were upgraded and parts that weren't, it's going to take some time to get it straightened out but it's getting done. Heck, I think most of that is done now and all that needs to be done there now is to reclaim the analog bandwidth like they're doing in other areas.


AT&T U-Verse is available in some parts of Milpitas, my sister's area gets it but my area ( less than 1/2 mile but still in Milpitas ) does not get it. Why ?? My area is an older section of Milpitas and would not be cost effective to upgrade ( this area is over 40 years old ), while my sisters area is less than 10 years old thus easier to offer it in that area. So is AT&T cherry picking areas ? Maybe, it's a business decision that they made but I can tell you that everyone in Milpitas gets the same thing in all areas of Milpitas that Comcast serves. When Comcast finally did upgrade Milpitas it did the entire town not just a few select areas in Milpitas.


I can't speak for other areas like Vallejo and the reasons why they get upgraded or when they get upgraded. I did live in Vallejo many years ago back when I was going to Nuclear power school at Mare Island and from what I remember of the area it was pretty old and in need of a rebuild of the entire town even then and especially after the Navy left town. Socioeconomic's or just old and in need of a total remake of the town ? You decide, but they will get upgraded of that I'm sure.


As far as when all the areas will be done with this analog reclamation and when everyone will get all these channels. Comcast never gives out dates or times only general time-lines but they have said before the end of the year. That's really vague but that's about the best we will ever get from them and I see why they do it. You don't want your competition to know what or where you are doing what you are doing and if you give a definite time for completion and you miss that time you're slammed for it.


On a positive note, all the areas will get done, just maybe not as fast as we all hope but it will get done.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16804293
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> I live in Milpitas and lived as a 550 MHz area for years and was told by another Comcast person ( Mr. Germano ) that this area would never get upgraded but it is now upgraded to a 1 GHz area but upgrading this and other areas is a real pain.



Hi Mike, does Sunnyvale now have the 850 MHz or the 1GHz system? Thanks for the great news about upcoming HD additions.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16804321
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, does Sunnyvale now have the 850 MHz or the 1GHz system? Thanks for the great news about upcoming HD additions.



Also Mike I just did a sampling of the QAM frequencies here in Vallejo and saw one as high as 863MHZ. I'm pretty sure that I'd seen one in the low 900s last year when we were looking at the 2 and 3-paks that CC was using. Do you know if the QAMs are an indication as to how ready we are for the upgrades?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16804321
> 
> 
> Hi Mike, does Sunnyvale now have the 850 MHz or the 1GHz system? Thanks for the great news about upcoming HD additions.



Clau,


To be honest with you I really don't know but Sunnyvale is on the list to get the new channels sooooooooo..... be happy










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16804448
> 
> 
> Also Mike I just did a sampling of the QAM frequencies here in Vallejo and saw one as high as 863MHZ. I'm pretty sure that I'd seen one in the low 900s last year when we were looking at the 2 and 3-paks that CC was using. Do you know if the QAMs are an indication as to how ready we are for the upgrades?



That could give you an idea of what is available but you do realize that most of the 1GHz system is not used for tv channels ? A lot of it is used for Digital voice and high speed internet. One way to tell if your system is upgraded and if the analog to digital reclamation is completed is to see if Docsis 3.0 is available in your area. That takes a lot of bandwidth and is a good indicator of your systems abilities. The Comcast box itself can only recognize a signal below ( and this is a educated guess ) of 850 MHz the rest is used for the other things. I'm not completely sure of the cut off of the Moto boxes but it's pretty close to that, my point is that a lot of the bandwidth is used elsewhere. Instead of having to share bandwidth in the channel areas the 1 GHz areas can shift the other services to an area out of the channel bandwidth area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

So, tonite's Giants game (no-hitter for Sanchez.. holy cow) was another *asterisk HD game (ie no HD on satellite?) but at least we got to witness the last couple innings in HD on MLB HD... Looks like tomorrow is also another * game, guess I better get some tickets


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16806080
> 
> 
> So, tonite's Giants game (no-hitter for Sanchez.. holy cow) was another *asterisk HD game (ie no HD on satellite?) but at least we got to witness the last couple innings in HD on MLB HD... Looks like tomorrow is also another * game, guess I better get some tickets



That was really a great game. I thought that Sanchez had blown the no hitter but Rowand pulled that ball back that looked like a sure home run, Rowand sure loves playing off those walls










Walk, you could always come back to Comcast










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Dbower

The HD broadcast of NASCAR on TNT (ch 737) is unwatchable - picture breaks up every few seconds. Even the local commercials are affected, so I'm thinking it's a Comcast issue.


Anyone else? Dish/Direct ok?


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/16809503
> 
> 
> The HD broadcast of NASCAR on TNT (ch 737) is unwatchable - picture breaks up every few seconds. Even the local commercials are affected, so I'm thinking it's a Comcast issue.
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Dish/Direct ok?



DirecTV TNT-HD ok.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbower* /forum/post/16809503
> 
> 
> The HD broadcast of NASCAR on TNT (ch 737) is unwatchable - picture breaks up every few seconds. Even the local commercials are affected, so I'm thinking it's a Comcast issue.
> 
> 
> Anyone else? Dish/Direct ok?



I just turned it on and it's fine here in Milpitas. I'll watch it for another 1/2 hour, the Giants are on at 6 pm, but so far it's solid like a rock.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I saw a few brief breakups but it looks fine right now. TNT-HD in general is just sloppy when it comes to their broadcasts, watch some of their original programs like The Closer, etc, there's almost always some image issue or audio problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16809583
> 
> 
> I saw a few brief breakups but it looks fine right now. TNT-HD in general is just sloppy when it comes to their broadcasts, watch some of their original programs like The Closer, etc, there's almost always some image issue or audio problem.



Well, I watched for 1/2 hour and no breakups at all, might be a local problem but it's time for the Giants game so it's off to the game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16809667
> 
> 
> Well, I watched for 1/2 hour and no breakups at all, might be a local problem but it's time for the Giants game so it's off to the game.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Now that I think about it, it might have been the FOX baseball game that had the breakups. TNT in general does have it's issues though.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16809705
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, it might have been the FOX baseball game that had the breakups. TNT in general does have it's issues though.



I watched the Yankee's game on Fox and that did have some major freeze ups. Boy the Angel's played a great game, oops the commercial's over so back to the Giants game










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Dragunov1

Amazing how far Sunnyvale went in 1 year. Not so long ago we only used to have the locals HD and 6-7 others...


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16810804
> 
> 
> Amazing how far Sunnyvale went in 1 year. Not so long ago we only used to have the locals HD and 6-7 others...



It's also nice to have good promotions that actually take advantage of the higher bandwidth. Just signed up for the equivalent of the Triple Play package, and so far very happy with the Digital Voice convenience and quality. Free HBO has been great, too.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16806252
> 
> 
> Walk, you could always come back to Comcast



Not if you paid me! Well wait, how much are we talking here??

But seriously, for 5-6 Giants games in HD, vs everything else you get.. not worth it, even for a rabid Giants fan. I can always head over to my friends house, or to McNears, they put the games on the big screen...


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was very surprised last night when blasted out of my chair with an "Amber Alert" while I was watching a recording on the DVR. I assumed it was in the recording but it was not. No button could cancel the thing. It seemed to take over the whole box. They need to work on these a bit because it was about 6 DB higher than the volume level of the show I was watching. It was a bit Orwellian.


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

It was abominable!

Not only does it make you jump out of your seat; it screws up the broadcast/recording you're watching, and it will *kill* a recording in progress! There is no way these alerts should affect a DVR to that extent.


On a more personal note, we watch a lot of TV/movies to _escape_ the reality of the world. That an Amber Alert about a murder/abduction should interrupt our enjoyment and upset us for the rest of the evening is just plain wrong!

(Yes, it's wrong that a person was murdered and a child abducted too, but there's nothing I can do about that! I'm not gonna see a car's license plate while I'm sitting at home watching TV!) Public roadside Amber Alerts....fine. My private personal home TV viewing.....No way!


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16817781
> 
> 
> I was very surprised last night when blasted out of my chair with an "Amber Alert" while I was watching a recording on the DVR. I assumed it was in the recording but it was not. No button could cancel the thing. It seemed to take over the whole box. They need to work on these a bit because it was about 6 DB higher than the volume level of the show I was watching. It was a bit Orwellian.



I got the same interruption last night. But I wasn't even watching live or recorded cable - I was watching netflix instant watch with tivo. How the government thinks its OK to blare out a detailed message about how somebody bludgeoned to death their wife several cities away is beyond me. Is it still OK when your kids hear those details while trying to watch Nickelodeon?


PS: The tivo doesn't resume the netflix recording after the alert completes, grumble. Guess I'd be better off using a blu-ray player for netflix instant watch (no amber alerts).


----------



## ayewbf

Now that comcast has released their sched. for HD channel upgrades, any scheduling details for the docsis 3.0 rollout? I'd like to stop paying extra for Blast! (16Mbit) service as soon as 16Mbit becomes the base level service. It's rather not fair that while I wait for the upgrade I'm paying extra whereas some regions already get 16Mbit for the base price.


----------



## walk

I thought 12mb will be the "basic" service and "blast" is bumped to 22mb though it requires a new modem (D3.0)


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16819103
> 
> 
> I thought 12mb will be the "basic" service and "blast" is bumped to 22mb though it requires a new modem (D3.0)



That's probably right about the 12Mbit part. My point&question still stand however.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/16819217
> 
> 
> That's probably right about the 12Mbit part. My point&question still stand however.



You might check into that promo I got, 16/2 for $29.95 for the year. It's $23 less per month than I was paying before, and if/when 16/2 is eliminated and replaced by 12/2, $29.95 is still cheaper than the $42.95 that 12/2 will cost.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16819301
> 
> 
> You might check into that promo I got, 16/2 for $29.95 for the year. It's $23 less per month than I was paying before, and if/when 16/2 is eliminated and replaced by 12/2, $29.95 is still cheaper than the $42.95 that 12/2 will cost.



I think you had to drive to comcast's office, stand in line and haggle in person to get that (probably threatening to cancel service if they didn't give you a deal)?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/16819343
> 
> 
> I think you had to drive to comcast's office, stand in line and haggle in person to get that (probably threatening to cancel service if they didn't give you a deal)?



It was at the office, I was in the neighborhood and decided to see what they had. I had to wait a bit, but I just asked if they had any deals going on and she told me about the Digital Starter for $29.95, which includes HBO for free, one or two year, and the $29.95 16/2 HSI promo good for for 1 year. I jumped all over it since I was paying $73 per month for just Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI currently. It's a savings of over $1450 over the 2 years, enough to buy a second TiVo and still have $1000 left over.










It wasn't any hassle at all, all I did was ask. By the way, the people via the phone know nothing about the deal, possibly it's an in-office promo only.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/16818624
> 
> 
> I got the same interruption last night. But I wasn't even watching live or recorded cable - I was watching netflix instant watch with tivo. How the government thinks its OK to blare out a detailed message about how somebody bludgeoned to death their wife several cities away is beyond me. Is it still OK when your kids hear those details while trying to watch Nickelodeon?
> 
> 
> PS: The tivo doesn't resume the netflix recording after the alert completes, grumble. Guess I'd be better off using a blu-ray player for netflix instant watch (no amber alerts).



So you lost a paid rental play? That shouldn't happen. I would complain. They really need to work out some bugs in the system. But we know how blunt headed bureaucrats are. I think the only other alerts I've seen before were just scrolling text (like CNN) and no audio.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16819465
> 
> 
> It was at the office, I was in the neighborhood and decided to see what they had. I had to wait a bit, but I just asked if they had any deals going on and she told me about the Digital Starter for $29.95, which includes HBO for free, one or two year, and the $29.95 16/2 HSI promo good for for 1 year. I jumped all over it since I was paying $73 per month for just Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI currently. It's a savings of over $1450 over the 2 years, enough to buy a second TiVo and still have $1000 left over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't any hassle at all, all I did was ask. By the way, the people via the phone know nothing about the deal, possibly it's an in-office promo only.



I got my deal over the phone. A little different than yours, since I only get the special rate for 12 months.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16819694
> 
> 
> So you lost a paid rental play? That shouldn't happen. I would complain. They really need to work out some bugs in the system. But we know how blunt headed bureaucrats are. I think the only other alerts I've seen before were just scrolling text (like CNN) and no audio.



No, just free insta-watch netflix that comes with an all you can eat plan. Had to wade back thru the menus to get back to the program however. Still extra annoying that netflix streaming on the tivo s3 gets interrupted with amber alerts yet netflix streaming on a blu-ray player or htpc would not.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16819465
> 
> 
> It was at the office, I was in the neighborhood and decided to see what they had. I had to wait a bit, but I just asked if they had any deals going on and she told me about the Digital Starter for $29.95, which includes HBO for free, one or two year, and the $29.95 16/2 HSI promo good for for 1 year. I jumped all over it since I was paying $73 per month for just Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI currently. It's a savings of over $1450 over the 2 years, enough to buy a second TiVo and still have $1000 left over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't any hassle at all, all I did was ask. By the way, the people via the phone know nothing about the deal, possibly it's an in-office promo only.



Thanks. Maybe I'll see if I can get such a deal on the phone. My experience is the opposite - the one time I went to the local office they new less than what the phone CSRs did (if you can believe that), and didn't seem to be there for much more than dealing with luddites that wanted to pay their bills in person.


----------



## stretch437

...and non-luddites that want bleeding edge STB's


----------



## rxp19

Is there anyone else in Fremont that had a problem with their HSI and channel 703 last night?


I tried calling Comcast, but they said due to outages, their call volume was high... so I figured I was just in an area with an outage.


----------



## clau

NFL Sunday Ticket


Now that Comcast has increased bandwidths in a lot of cities, are we going to get Sunday NFL Ticket? In HD, of course.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16824395
> 
> 
> NFL Sunday Ticket
> 
> 
> Now that Comcast has increased bandwidths in a lot of cities, are we going to get Sunday NFL Ticket? In HD, of course.



Not a chance, DirecTV has Sunday Ticket locked up until 2015.


The Red Zone channel is being offered to cable, not sure exactly when, but it will likely cost a premium to subscribers. Although, big cable is of the view that the Red Zone Channel is not much more than an advertisement enticing the cable customer to go with DirecTV.


Basically, if you want Sunday Ticket, or anything close to it, the only place to get it is from DirecTV.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16824434
> 
> 
> Not a chance, DirecTV has Sunday Ticket locked up until 2015.
> 
> 
> The Red Zone channel is being offered to cable, not sure exactly when, but it will likely cost a premium to subscribers. Although, big cable is of the view that the Red Zone Channel is not much more than an advertisement enticing the cable customer to go with DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Basically, if you want Sunday Ticket, or anything close to it, the only place to get it is from DirecTV.



Well, that's too bad. Although with the local teams doing so poorly, I watched very little football these last few years.


----------



## ptysell

Man, anyone else getting massive amounts of macroblocking on SyFy HD in the East Bay? Only on SyFy HD, no other channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/16826802
> 
> 
> Man, anyone else getting massive amounts of macroblocking on SyFy HD in the East Bay? Only on SyFy HD, no other channel.



Yes, I saw that, about 3 or 4 times, this was the first showing of Warehouse 13 tonight. I recorded the 2nd airing and also from DirecTV to compare although I haven't viewed either yet


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16824675
> 
> 
> Well, that's too bad. Although with the local teams doing so poorly, I watched very little football these last few years.



You don't even need Sunday Ticket to watch local games. Even Raiders are blacked out there if they don't sell out home games. With NFL-HD in the basic Comcast tier this year you only need ST if you are a fan of out-of-town team (or just die hard football junkie).


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/16826802
> 
> 
> Man, anyone else getting massive amounts of macroblocking on SyFy HD in the East Bay? Only on SyFy HD, no other channel.



I didn't notice much macroblocking but then with that network one becomes accustomed to it.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16826947
> 
> 
> You don't even need Sunday Ticket to watch local games. Even Raiders are blacked out there if they don't sell out home games. With NFL-HD in the basic Comcast tier this year you only need ST if you are a fan of out-of-town team (or just die hard football junkie).



Not quite sure what you are trying to say. Of course, we can watch local games without Sunday Ticket unless they don't sell out: we've been doing that for decades. Are you saying that you can watch non-local teams on NFL-HD? I don't think that channel carries live games. (ST=Sports Tier or Sunday Ticket?)


My point was that since the local teams have not been competitive, I lose interest in the sport. I am much likely to watch more football, like games of other teams, if the local teams are in playoffs, etc.


----------



## walk

Yes NFL Network has 8 live games a year now, including a 3rd game on Thanksgiving (plus some pre-season games). I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to steal more.


I was just saying, Sunday Ticket is mostly for fans of out-of-town teams, or pure football junkies.. it's like $350/season.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16829237
> 
> 
> Yes NFL Network has 8 live games a year now, including a 3rd game on Thanksgiving (plus some pre-season games). I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to steal more.
> 
> 
> I was just saying, Sunday Ticket is mostly for fans of out-of-town teams, or pure football junkies.. it's like $350/season.



8 live games a year is like one game every two weeks. Do they publish a list of games?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16829267
> 
> 
> 8 live games a year is like one game every two weeks. Do they publish a list of games?


 http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/games 


Here's the regular season list:

(all games on Thursday nights with a 5:20 Pacific kickoff unless otherwise noted)


11/12 - Bears at 49ers

11/19 - Dolphins at Panthers

11/26 - Giants at Broncos

12/3 - Jets at Bills

12/10 - Steelers at Browns

12/17 - Colts at Jaguars

Saturday 12/19 - Cowboys at Saints

Friday 12/25, 4:30 - Chargers at Titans

(I assume it's not a Thursday game because the NFL is a little hesitant to have a night game on Christmas Eve - that means that in 2009, Christmas Eve joins the days before and after the baseball All-Star Game as the only days with none of the four major professional team sports leagues having any games)


There are also Friday doubleheaders and a game on Saturday during each week of pre-season starting August 14.


-- Don


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16824228
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else in Fremont that had a problem with their HSI and channel 703 last night?
> 
> 
> I tried calling Comcast, but they said due to outages, their call volume was high... so I figured I was just in an area with an outage.



Looks like it's just me. I have a tech coming out on Sunday, but after doing some research, it looks like I'm getting this problem due to the fact that my apartment is wired with RG59 cable.


Would Comcast be responsible for replacing the RG59 drop with RG6, or would my apartment complex be responsible for this.


The job seems pretty big. I would say it's about a 300ft+ drop running through conduits up and down the 3 story apartment building that was built in the 60's.


My biggest fear is that no one will be willing to replace it, and I'll be SOL with a 12 month agreement I just started.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16830171
> 
> 
> Looks like it's just me. I have a tech coming out on Sunday, but after doing some research, it looks like I'm getting this problem due to the fact that my apartment is wired with RG59 cable.
> 
> 
> Would Comcast be responsible for replacing the RG59 drop with RG6, or would my apartment complex be responsible for this.
> 
> 
> The job seems pretty big. I would say it's about a 300ft+ drop running through conduits up and down the 3 story apartment building that was built in the 60's.
> 
> 
> My biggest fear is that no one will be willing to replace it, and I'll be SOL with a 12 month agreement I just started.



No worries. They'll just pull the RG6 through the wall and run it down the side of the building. Comcast would rather have the lines in place to serve more customers.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16801448
> 
> 
> Solano County, Vallejo-Benicia specifically? I'm not holding my breath.



I don't know about the latest set of HD channels, but I just got something in the mail that says the digital switchover is planned for September 1 (at least in Benicia).


-- Don


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/16831568
> 
> 
> I don't know about the latest set of HD channels, but I just got something in the mail that says the digital switchover is planned for September 1 (at least in Benicia).



I got the same letter today (got a similar one a few months ago) but it's a typical Comcast "it's coming soon" letter. What it says is to contact Comcast by 9/1 so that your equipment arrives on time. That is still too vague to me. It doesn't really indicate when the reclaiming of the analogues will actually be done. For all I know we won't see any HD improvements until October or later.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And I wonder if part of the program and why these switchovers are staggered is for trucks to go around removing filter traps?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16832548
> 
> 
> And I wonder if part of the program and why these switchovers are staggered is for trucks to go around removing filter traps?



The traps have to stay for limited basic customers, so there is no change related to the traps.


----------



## horseshoecrabs

In response to the macroblocking problems described by others...


In Fremont, CA it's been doing this for a few days now and it's so bad that it's completely unwatchable as the screen sometimes goes black, audio cuts out, audio loses sync with video, etc. I called Comcast support yesterday and the first girl I talked to doesn't know anything about it, then comes back after "checking with her manager" and informs me that it's all SyFy's fault because they changed their call letters, Comcast dropped them from the lineup (huh?!) and someday they'd be added back. She was about as knowledgeable as a Fry's computer salesman; she probably didn't even know whether or not she was lying to me. I was rather irked by her explanation and asked to be transferred to her supervisor, assuming that person wouldn't be a moron. After making me hold 5 minutes on the phone, I was disconnected. Yay for customer service!


I called back a second time and got somebody who said he'd received multiple calls about the same issue that day and while I think he was only guessing, he said the problem was at SyFy's end and not Comcast's. I'll watch the low-def channel for the time being.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/16829887
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/games
> 
> 
> Here's the regular season list:
> 
> (all games on Thursday nights with a 5:20 Pacific kickoff unless otherwise noted)
> 
> 
> 11/12 - Bears at 49ers



This one should be on the local channel also, if they continue the practice from past years.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16832693
> 
> 
> The traps have to stay for limited basic customers, so there is no change related to the traps.



You mean the digital Extended Basic are still going to be mapped to the trap area? Kind of a waste of bandwidth. Either that or it means that Comcast is going to continue with their horky packages programs I like to call Digital Three Card Monty. I think they could retain customers and make more money doing the packages way differently but apparently they prefer being sleezy.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16836808
> 
> 
> You mean the digital Extended Basic are still going to be mapped to the trap area? Kind of a waste of bandwidth.



The digital expanded basic SD channels cannot be encrypted (to work with DTA), so they have to be located within the trap frequencies. Other encrypted channels can go there as well, so there is no waste of bandwidth.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16836964
> 
> 
> The digital expanded basic SD channels cannot be encrypted (to work with DTA), so they have to be located within the trap frequencies. Other encrypted channels can go there as well, so there is no waste of bandwidth.



You're not the first person to tell me this. I've heard (and want to believe) the DTAs don't have any decryption capability. So is Comcast just lying when they say those channels won't work with your existing digital TV? From the Comcast DigitalNow FAQ: 
*31. Will I need equipment if I have a digital TV with a QAM tuner?*

At the completion of the project, customers will need equipment on all TVs to receive any channels above the Limited Basic level of serviceof course, this is now the case with most video providers, including our satellite and phone competitors. We're encouraging all customers to install and use the equipment provided by Comcast or that they might purchase from their electronics retailer, like a TIVO or cable card enabled devices, to avoid any service interruptions.


----------



## walk

If you don't want to deal with channel numbers like 119.89 that change without notice, they ain't lying.


----------



## ptysell

Anyone lose FNC?


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16837763
> 
> 
> If you don't want to deal with channel numbers like 119.89 that change without notice, they ain't lying.



VMC (w/t TV Pack 2008) and 7MC automagically map the channels for you into the guide. It's already doing so for the 40+ Clear QAM channels I'm receiving now. So maybe it's just that a plain DTV tuner won't be able to map the channel numbers correctly? I thought the call letter info was encoded in channel somehow...


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/16838136
> 
> 
> Anyone lose FNC?



I hope so.


----------



## snidely

Just installed DTA box. TV is about 5 y.o. Sony 20"?. Says in instructions can activate box online or by phone. Couldn't find any place under my acct. to activate so called. Phone menu now has "tree" branch to push button if you want to activate. India CS got the box working within a couple minutes. Whole phone process took less than 10 min.

Picture is many times better than before!! The free box lets me get all the digital channels that I couldn't get on that set before. Only could get analoge channels.


I didn't think they were doing the change over til August. Works for me, very well, now.


...mike


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16838385
> 
> 
> So maybe it's just that a plain DTV tuner won't be able to map the channel numbers correctly?



Yes, like 99.8% of people have. (PC tuner cards and command line software isn't for everyone...)


> Quote:
> I thought the call letter info was encoded in channel somehow...



It is on some channels, and it can be on all, if Comcast wanted it to be that way.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/16839156
> 
> 
> Just installed DTA box. TV is about 5 y.o. Sony 20"?. Says in instructions can activate box online or by phone. Couldn't find any place under my acct. to activate so called. Phone menu now has "tree" branch to push button if you want to activate. India CS got the box working within a couple minutes. Whole phone process took less than 10 min.
> 
> Picture is many times better than before!! The free box lets me get all the digital channels that I couldn't get on that set before. Only could get analoge channels.
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were doing the change over til August. Works for me, very well, now.
> 
> 
> ...mike



OK. Can someone tell me why they had to "activate" the DTA before it could receive the digital channels? How would one do this for a PC DTC?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16842888
> 
> 
> OK. Can someone tell me why they had to "activate" the DTA before it could receive the digital channels?



Even though DTA cannot have decryption capability, Comcast can still control the box.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16842888
> 
> 
> How would one do this for a PC DTC?



There is nothing to be done.


----------



## mpatnode

OK. I guess it's just wait and see mode until they make the switch. As of today SyFy analog broadcast still there.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16830346
> 
> 
> No worries. They'll just pull the RG6 through the wall and run it down the side of the building. Comcast would rather have the lines in place to serve more customers.



Man I hope you are right. I've been having problems with my HSI and low freq channels for over a month now, mainly with the upstream levels for the HSI (since it's also very low freq). It keeps spiking and the modem has to re-sync :\\ I've had 2 tech come, and submit it to the network guys who say "there's no problem." I've checked all my wiring and equipment, all looks good. So the only thing is the drop line to my apartment or them messing something up due to analog upgrades... Going to wait out until the upgrades go through and see, but if they can run a new line that easy it'll save me lots of headaches










PS. My apartment was also build in the 60's, but before there was any talk about upgrades all the services were rock solid, so if anyone has any insight as to what might be happening let me know.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Did the tech check the signal strength at you modem? Several years ago I was suddenly having problems with the HSI. Tech came out and replaced modem. It would still not sync with network. Finally, he went out the the street and replaced the attenuation with a smaller one. No problems since.


I have noticed that signal strength seems to vary over the day. Then every once in a while, the low analog channels (2-6) will get very bad. Lasts for a few days then comes back to normal. During that time my HSI stays OK.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16845453
> 
> 
> Man I hope you are right. I've been having problems with my HSI and low freq channels for over a month now, mainly with the upstream levels for the HSI (since it's also very low freq). It keeps spiking and the modem has to re-sync :\\ I've had 2 tech come, and submit it to the network guys who say "there's no problem." I've checked all my wiring and equipment, all looks good. So the only thing is the drop line to my apartment or them messing something up due to analog upgrades... Going to wait out until the upgrades go through and see, but if they can run a new line that easy it'll save me lots of headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. My apartment was also build in the 60's, but before there was any talk about upgrades all the services were rock solid, so if anyone has any insight as to what might be happening let me know.


----------



## viperx116

I just got back all the analog channels for extended basic. What's up with that?


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/16848988
> 
> 
> I just got back all the analog channels for extended basic. What's up with that?



I never lost them. They haven't turned them off yet, but they did add a bunch of digital channels. Up to 41 now.


----------



## Brian Conrad

They get turned off on Weds here so I'll be sure to do a scan with the HDHR to see where things have moved.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/16838136
> 
> 
> Anyone lose FNC?



It's been on and off (at least on HD) where I live - I had it on Saturday morning at 10, but when I tried tuning to it on Sunday evening, I didn't get any signal.


-- Don


----------



## Cal1981

It just showed up out of nowhere today with a solid selection of movies, specials and series.


Very strange. I couldn't access any program on HBO HD On Demand and kept getting a CL-14 error. I called Comcast and after awhile the rep asked me to punch up a Showtime HD program which I did. He had me go back into HBO HD OD and sure enough programs came up normally. The rep thought that somehow calling up another premium initialized the HBO stuff. I suppose it makes as much sense as anything else.


----------



## russwong

Just got a letter today saying that I've been receiving full access to Comcast's On Demand which is beyond the scope of what my subscription allows. As a Limited Basic customer you will lose all access to On Demand effective August 25, 2009.


But I can subscribe for $29.99 for 6 months to digital starter package... Lucky me!


Russ


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/16859737
> 
> 
> Just got a letter today saying that I've been receiving full access to Comcast's On Demand which is beyond the scope of what my subscription allows. As a Limited Basic customer you will lose all access to On Demand effective August 25, 2009.
> 
> 
> But I can subscribe for $29.99 for 6 months to digital starter package... Lucky me!
> 
> 
> Russ



Interesting, I thought On Demand was available to any Comcast cable TV sub, all you needed was their STB, in fact, I thought that was one of their big selling points.


You might be able to get that Digital Starter price for 12 or 24 months, I know it's available in Santa Rosa, or was as of 2 weeks ago. When combined with the HSI promo it's a pretty darn good deal.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, you need Digital Starter to get access to OnDemand, as a "service" to customers Comcast has that plan, Limited Basic, where you only have access to locals and few other channels under channel 30 or so.


And of course if you have a QAM tuner you have access to whatever is available at the moment in you area.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Yup, HBO HD OnDemand is back but I didn't try any shows to see if it actually worked. I wonder how long Comcast is going use this "tiered" model. If someone only wants a few channels in the 2nd tier they are paying an enormous tax to get those channels. That's not going to work very well in a bad economy. I don't know how they decide those tiers either as there are little differences in the cost of programming between the tiers.


Speaking of OnDemand I watched "Silk" which was OnDemand HD from Sundance. But it looked like an upscale of an online video not even a DVD quality upscale. I'm an Asian horror fan and liked the movie too bad it wasn't really HD.


----------



## Fab2007

My visit wasn't as lucky (Foster City office).

I was not given the Digital Starter promotion as he claimed I didn't qualify because I already have the Digital Starter package.

He gave me the HSI promo, but was not very happy about it.

Does anyone know the terms for the Digital Starter deal?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16819465
> 
> 
> It was at the office, I was in the neighborhood and decided to see what they had. I had to wait a bit, but I just asked if they had any deals going on and she told me about the Digital Starter for $29.95, which includes HBO for free, one or two year, and the $29.95 16/2 HSI promo good for for 1 year. I jumped all over it since I was paying $73 per month for just Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI currently. It's a savings of over $1450 over the 2 years, enough to buy a second TiVo and still have $1000 left over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't any hassle at all, all I did was ask. By the way, the people via the phone know nothing about the deal, possibly it's an in-office promo only.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/16859737
> 
> 
> Just got a letter today saying that I've been receiving full access to Comcast's On Demand which is beyond the scope of what my subscription allows. As a Limited Basic customer you will lose all access to On Demand effective August 25, 2009.
> 
> 
> But I can subscribe for $29.99 for 6 months to digital starter package... Lucky me!
> 
> 
> Russ



Me too. I guess that explains why I've been getting extra channels beyond what my plan allows.


----------



## snidely

On the few programs I watch live, the volume on many of the ads is ear shattering. This seems to manifest itself mostly on cable channels where Comcast inserts local ads.

It was always bad. Now it is so bad I sometimes just start the DVR, turn off the TV for a while, and then skip thru the ads later.


I do watch most programs via DVR. However, I would like to watch news live. (I record baseball games so I can cut the game by an hour or more.) HLN seems to be the worst offender - but they are all bad.


...mike


----------



## TPeterson

Was dinking around with FusionHDTV tuners tonight and happened to run a channel scan...Shazam! There are over a dozen SD stations now on my cable with PSIP station IDs (and proper virtual channel numbers--although FusionHDTV doesn't properly decode those yet, but my TViX does)!! Some of them even have EIT info. Way to go Comcast!


When this is on all the headends everybody with a QAM TV tuner will have a sensible list of cable channels to use.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/16866659
> 
> 
> However, I would like to watch news live.



If you watch news just 10-15 minutes behind "live", you can easily skip the commercials.


----------



## audiovid

Has anybody else encountered QAM channels going to black (off-air) on Comcast?


Just about every show we watch except the news is time-slipped, but in the last few weeks there have been several times when the recording is black or goes to black during broadcast. They are not Comcast DVRs and there is no STB as they have ATSC tuners and we are recording the QAM channels.


The incidents have occurred on both basic and expanded channels.


ESPN2 (42.8) During Wimbledon it went black on one day about an hour in and did not come back for about 5 hours. Note: ESPN2 was on 42.8 and 84.9, it is now only on 84.9.


Fox (2.1) In late June my wife was watching "So You Think You Can Dance", about halfway through a commercial ended and the screen went black for the rest of the show.


NBC (11.1) Two weeks ago my wife's 2-hour recording of "America's Got Talent" was black from start to finish.


TNT (84.7) Monday night, the "Closer" was almost ended when the screen froze, went black and stayed that way through "Raising the Bar"


If nobody else has been having this problem then it is unlikely to be Comcast (Saratoga), so need to be consider the possibility of the DVRs misbehaving.


Thanks


----------



## Brian Conrad

Channels 35-70 are still available in analog here though today they were supposed to be gone for this area. My guess is what they meant to say was "at the earliest the changeover will take place on July 22nd."


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/16859737
> 
> 
> Just got a letter today saying that I've been receiving full access to Comcast's On Demand which is beyond the scope of what my subscription allows. As a Limited Basic customer you will lose all access to On Demand effective August 25, 2009.
> 
> 
> But I can subscribe for $29.99 for 6 months to digital starter package... Lucky me!
> 
> 
> Russ



I got the same letter. I only had the STB for HD and was just happy to see On Demand. If they shut down On Demand, I may even cancel HD since I get it on my QAM TV's and hardly ever use the STB anyway.


----------



## gotok

I have a Sony KDL46Z4100 which has TVGOS. It is connected directly to Comcast cable. The TVGOS initially only showed the limited basic channels. The expanded basic channels were tuned at various random channels and can be viewed but are not automatically included in the program guide. I have discovered that I can manually add the expanded basic channels to the TVGOS, and further that the guide will then show the program information for those channels. For example, CNN is tuned as 85.7 on my cable. There is an entry for CNN in the TVGOS, but it is turned off. By turning it on and setting it to tune 85.7, CNN becomes available in my TVGOS. Further, after a while the program info (i.e. what is on at any given time) is also shown in the guide. This is a great solution for watching expanded basic without the need for a Comcast STB. The obvious downside, is that I would need to reprogram if/when channels are shifted. I have not encountered that as yet.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16869963
> 
> 
> Channels 35-70 are still available in analog here though today they were supposed to be gone for this area. My guess is what they meant to say was "at the earliest the changeover will take place on July 22nd."



Our letter said May 1st, and it still hasn't happened. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovid* /forum/post/16866878
> 
> 
> Has anybody else encountered QAM channels going to black (off-air) on Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I am in Oakland. On Wednesday morning Versus HD was black during the live coverage of the Tour de France stage (at least 3:30am through 9am). Fortunately, I was also recording the SD version on my old TiVO which came through just fine.


I was working from home and was not able to recheck the channel until about 10am, at which point it was fine.


I've been recording the race for every stage (July 4), and today's stage was the first time I saw any disruption. It was also one of the key, if not the key, stages of the race.


----------



## audiovid

> Versus HD was black during the live coverage of the Tour de France stage


Thanks for that aforkosh, at least I'm not alone. Glad you had a backup in SD.


Encountered a 2-hour recording that started black and came good about 7 minutes in earlier today.


It acts like a signal quality problem since it is random and across many different channels, but am seeing no internet problems, which I would expect if signal quality was down.


----------



## Keenan

Regarding the Tour de France blackout on Versus, are you sure it wasn't due coverage on another channel, ESPN for example, maybe they had the rights for the time period?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/16866841
> 
> 
> Was dinking around with FusionHDTV tuners tonight and happened to run a channel scan...Shazam! There are over a dozen SD stations now on my cable with PSIP station IDs (and proper virtual channel numbers--although FusionHDTV doesn't properly decode those yet, but my TViX does)!! Some of them even have EIT info. Way to go Comcast!
> 
> 
> When this is on all the headends everybody with a QAM TV tuner will have a sensible list of cable channels to use.



Wow, really? What channels?


----------



## Keenan

I just had a TiVo message tonight indicating that a change had been made to my lineup, it listed the KNTV channels with their OTA numbering of 11-1, 11-2, and 11-3. I presume this means Comcast has actually added PSIP to KNTV which in the past seemed to be a hit or miss proposition.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16879126
> 
> 
> Regarding the Tour de France blackout on Versus, are you sure it wasn't due coverage on another channel, ESPN for example, maybe they had the rights for the time period?



Then why would it be on the SD version of the channel? Also, Versus had been promoting that stage as special since the beginning of the tour.


Something strange is going on. For several hours tonight, it appears that ESPNHD has no sound. I didn't do an extensive survey but didn't see this problem on other channels (including the two adjacent to it).


----------



## nikeykid

my espnHD has lost sound too


----------



## rxp19

For those who subscribe to HBO (or got a year for free like me), looks like we finally have HBO *HD* On Demand now.


----------



## maddog510

This hasnt been talked about lately but is this comin tuesday the 28th still the date for the rest of the bay area to upgrade to DOCSIS 3.0?


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/16881006
> 
> 
> This hasnt been talked about lately but is this comin tuesday the 28th still the date for the rest of the bay area to upgrade to DOCSIS 3.0?



Sigh. Why even ask. Every date we've been given up to now has been wrong.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16881081
> 
> 
> Sigh. Why even ask. Every date we've been given up to now has been wrong.



So do we have a new date or it's unknown?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16879142
> 
> 
> Wow, really? What channels {have PSIP info now on San Carlos cable}?



It seems that *all* of the broadcast locals now do. They all have call letters and virtual channels. Curiously, the virtual channel assignments are a mixed bag. Some show up with their OTA v.c., such as "14", and others with "2xx" Comcast-style numbers, such as "202" and "209" (for KTVU and KQED).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16879153
> 
> 
> I just had a TiVo message tonight indicating that a change had been made to my lineup, it listed the KNTV channels with their OTA numbering of 11-1, 11-2, and 11-3. I presume this means Comcast has actually added PSIP to KNTV which in the past seemed to be a hit or miss proposition.



Yes, KNTV-DT...er, ",DKNTV" has PSIP here. I wish that Comcast would correct the typo that they have in the call letters! It's been that way for months.


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16879142
> 
> 
> Wow, really? What channels?



Started couple of days ago.

I think Comcast is trying to add the virtual channel to match OTA for the local channels. Although not everything is right yet.


I'm in San Mateo and have the following channels with PSIP ID: (The ID I type may not be exact since I have no access to my TV now).


2.1 KTVU HD

2.2 KTVU DT2

5.1 KPIX HD

7.1 KGO HD

7.2 KGODT

7.3 KGODT2

9.1 KQED HD

9.2 KQED DT2

11.1 KNTV HD

11.2 KNTVDT2

11.3 KNTVDT3

14.1 KDTV

22.1 KRCB

26.1 KTSF

32.1 KMPT

36.1 KICU HD

36.2 KICUDT2

38.1 KCSN

65.1 KKPX HD

66.1 KSFS

68.1 KTLN


They were picked up by my Sumsang TV automatically (almost) and with a rescan, VMC+TV pack were able to automatically associate with the correct guide.


There are also SD version of the major network wit PSIP ID, mapped to 2XX.X. To me those are just randomly assigned and even with the PSIP ID, VMC+TV pack were still not able to automatically associate with the correct guide.


Looking at SiliconDust's info, I noticed that all the new SD channels that has the PSIP ID added are subchannels from the same 2 physical channel (87 & 88). Not that it really matters.


Looks like a good start. And I wish it continue and match all the local lineup with the OTA channel numbers (as well as add all the sub channels from the OTA channels).


----------



## stretch437

i got similar results the about three nights ago with my samsung (external standalone) tuner. in addition to that lineup i noticed it *also* detected "202" "209" and so on .


----------



## ffjxc

It is a known issue by COMCAST. I just got off the phone with them. I have the same problem with ESPN sound and also no picture on AMC 769 in Oakland.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I suspect that when they actually do the changeover we'll get a Message on the boxes. After not everyone would have read the notice they got in the mail.


----------



## Keenan

How come I can watch the A's/Yankees via DirecTV but via Comcast I can't, it's just dead air? Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16884209
> 
> 
> How come I can watch the A's/Yankees via DirecTV but via Comcast I can't, it's just dead air? Is it working for anyone else?



It's working in San Ramon on channel 721


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16873487
> 
> 
> I am in Oakland. On Wednesday morning Versus HD was black during the live coverage of the Tour de France stage (at least 3:30am through 9am). Fortunately, I was also recording the SD version on my old TiVO which came through just fine.
> 
> 
> I was working from home and was not able to recheck the channel until about 10am, at which point it was fine.
> 
> 
> I've been recording the race for every stage (July 4), and today's stage was the first time I saw any disruption. It was also one of the key, if not the key, stages of the race.



My TivoHD missed the Wed morning HD recording as well in Sunnyvale. It just did not record the program due to the channel authorization (???) The repeats weren't recorded since my TivoHD thought it has been recorded already.


I was able to catch the two last climbs at home on the final repeat broadcast on TV once I realized my TivoHD missed to recorded.


VersusHD looks great in HD, especially the helicopter shots, but I do occasionally notice macro-blocking on fast action close ups. I am not sure if this is coming from the source (hand-held camera on motorcycles) or Comcast/TivoHD issue.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/16884334
> 
> 
> It's working in San Ramon on channel 721



It's working now, couldn't check it earlier as both tuners were in use recording. I'll have to check it the next time a game is on.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16884209
> 
> 
> How come I can watch the A's/Yankees via DirecTV but via Comcast I can't, it's just dead air? Is it working for anyone else?



Whole game came in fine in HD on 721 in Okld. I always DVR the game and start watching an hour or later after the start. I always skip thru each 1/2 inning change and sometimes 30 sec. skip between batters. (Miss the first pitch about 1/2 the time if I do that.) Cuts an hour or more off the time. Do the same w. the few football games I watch. No half time for me,G>.


...mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/16887363
> 
> 
> Whole game came in fine in HD on 721 in Okld. I always DVR the game and start watching an hour or later after the start. I always skip thru each 1/2 inning change and sometimes 30 sec. skip between batters. (Miss the first pitch about 1/2 the time if I do that.) Cuts an hour or more off the time. Do the same w. the few football games I watch. No half time for me,G>.
> 
> 
> ...mike



I'm not sure why it wasn't working for me, there's a game at 10am tomorrow, I'll see what happens then. I don't seem to get any guide info(To be announced) on that channel ever. On CSNBA I get game listings occasionally, but most of the time it says "Sign Off".


Why is it so difficult to get guide info for these channels? Presumably Comcast would want people to watch after going through the effort of providing them. So why do they almost always say "sign off" or "to be announced"?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16887675
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why it wasn't working for me, there's a game at 10am tomorrow, I'll see what happens then. I don't seem to get any guide info(To be announced) on that channel ever. On CSNBA I get game listings occasionally, but most of the time it says "Sign Off".
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult to get guide info for these channels? Presumably Comcast would want people to watch after going through the effort of providing them. So why do they almost always say "sign off" or "to be announced"?



Jim,


On those channels that you are getting " to be announced " or " sign off " are you talking about your Comcast box or your Tivo box ??


If it's your Comcast box then the head end needs to be notified that the guide is not correct. If you're talking about your Tivo box, try redoing the guide setup for your area code, that worked for me on a couple of channels on my TivoHD that were showing " to be announced " or had no guide data. What I did was to say, I don't know, on every channel that was asked and it finally asked me if I was on Milpitas extended digital to which I said yes, that finally worked and I got the proper guide data.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16887764
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> On those channels that you are getting " to be announced " or " sign off " are you talking about your Comcast box or your Tivo box ??
> 
> 
> If it's your Comcast box then the head end needs to be notified that the guide is not correct. If you're talking about your Tivo box, try redoing the guide setup for your area code, that worked for me on a couple of channels on my TivoHD that were showing " to be announced " or had no guide data. What I did was to say, I don't know, on every channel that was asked and it finally asked me if I was on Milpitas extended digital to which I said yes, that finally worked and I got the proper guide data.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I get the "to be announced" on CSNCA and "sign off" on CSNBA although it(CSNBA) does list the MLB games. CSNCA never seems to list anything. This is all on the TiVo box, I guess it's a TiVo problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16887800
> 
> 
> I get the "to be announced" on CSNCA and "sign off" on CSNBA although it(CSNBA) does list the MLB games. CSNCA never seems to list anything. This is all on the TiVo box, I guess it's a TiVo problem.



Yep, try the procedure that I used... Redo the guide setup and say you don't know for every channel it asks you about, eventually it will ask you if you are in the Santa Rosa extended digital area and use that. I assume the last question will be that, that's what happened when I tried it. Can't hurt except, the guide data will have to update again and the Giant's game is coming on soon ( 5 pm ) and I know you don't want to miss that














.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16887871
> 
> 
> Yep, try the procedure that I used... Redo the guide setup and say you don't know for every channel it asks you about, eventually it will ask you if you are in the Santa Rosa extended digital area and use that. I assume the last question will be that, that's what happened when I tried it. Can't hurt except, the guide data will have to update again and the Giant's game is coming on soon ( 5 pm ) and I know you don't want to miss that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Trying that now, hopefully it will solve the problem.



BTW, I really wish Comcast would stop 3-pakking their cablenet channels now that they have a bit more room. I did a comparison of a scene from Eureka on Syfy last night. In the scene, there's 2 people standing still and a third passing by them. With DirecTV that passing person is perfectly clear with no artifacting or blocking. With the Comcast version the artifacting was so bad it was hard to tell it was a person that passed by, all you saw were a bunch scattered red blocks. At that point I decided to check for detail in the 2 images and without a doubt the DirecTV image was sharper than Comcast's, which was on the softer side. You can see this especially in skin and hair features.


Anyway, not really complaining, just making observations, it's too bad Comcast lost the picture quality crown to the numbers battle of having more HD channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16887997
> 
> 
> Trying that now, hopefully it will solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I really wish Comcast would stop 3-pakking their cablenet channels now that they have a bit more room. I did a comparison of a scene from Eureka on Syfy last night. In the scene, there's 2 people standing still and a third passing by them. With DirecTV that passing person is perfectly clear with no artifacting or blocking. With the Comcast version the artifacting was so bad it was hard to tell it was a person that passed by, all you saw were a bunch scattered red blocks. At that point I decided to check for detail in the 2 images and without a doubt the DirecTV image was sharper than Comcast's, which was on the softer side. You can see this especially in skin and hair features.
> 
> 
> Anyway, not really complaining, just making observations, it's too bad Comcast lost the picture quality crown to the numbers battle of having more HD channels.



Yep, to many people where counting channel numbers and bitching about it and it seems that picture quality lost out. People should really think about what they want.... they just might get it... at a cost !!! Do you want more HD channels, at the cost of picture quality or do you want better picture quality, at the cost of the number of channels available ? You're not going to get both at least for now. Right now picture quality, at least in my area, is fine but when all those new HD channels come in August I'll be watching closely.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16888028
> 
> 
> Yep, to many people where counting channel numbers and bitching about it and it seems that picture quality lost out. People should really think about what they want.... they just might get it... at a cost !!! Do you want more HD channels, at the cost of picture quality or do you want better picture quality, at the cost of the number of channels available ? You're not going to get both at least for now. Right now picture quality, at least in my area, is fine but when all those new HD channels come in August I'll be watching closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You say PQ is fine where you're at, but if you don't have anything to compare it with then it's hard to know how good or bad it really is. The difference I noticed last night was striking and the reason why I even mentioned. It reminds me of the comparison I did with HBO a few weeks back, fast motion doesn't do so well on a number of Comcast's channels.



The guide is all re-done and it looks exactly as it was before, I guess I'm destined to never know what's on those channels.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16888136
> 
> 
> You say PQ is fine where you're at, but if you don't have anything to compare it with then it's hard to know how good or bad it really is. The difference I noticed last night was striking and the reason why I even mentioned. It reminds me of the comparison I did with HBO a few weeks back, fast motion doesn't do so well on a number of Comcast's channels.
> 
> 
> 
> The guide is all re-done and it looks exactly as it was before, I guess I'm destined to never know what's on those channels.



Ok, one more thing to try. Try using another zip code rather than the one for Santa Rosa. Use one of the fully upgraded areas like Milpitas 95035. You should have the same line up as I do. If all you want is guide info that should work, the Tivo doesn't care if you lie to it










Actually, I do have an OTA setup to check the local stuff. My Panasonic allows a split screen with 2 HD sources but I can't do that for premium channels or channels out of the extended channel line up like CSNBA or CSNCA. Oh well, one day when I'm rich maybe I can afford to have multiple providers like some people do in Santa Rosa














.


Well, the Giant's game is starting ......


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Just to double-check, right now the guide info for the Giant's game says "Sign Off" for me, does it show actual game info for you?


I'll try the other zipcode thing, seems to me that's what I had to do to get my HDMR/Sage guide to have the correct channels awhile back, think I used Petaluma, although they're a 750 so that won't here.


Regarding the PQ, the local channels(including the RSNs and a few others, ESPN etc) are not the problem, they're fine with Comcast, it's the cablenets that Comcast is 3:1 muxing that are the problem. They may think they have it working right, but direct comparison says otherwise.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16888332
> 
> 
> Just to double-check, right now the guide info for the Giant's game says "Sign Off" for me, does it show actual game info for you?
> 
> 
> I'll try the other zipcode thing, seems to me that's what I had to do to get my HDMR/Sage guide to have the correct channels awhile back, think I used Petaluma, although they're a 750 so that won't here.
> 
> 
> Regarding the PQ, the local channels(including the RSNs and a few others, ESPN etc) are not the problem, they're fine with Comcast, it's the cablenets that Comcast is 3:1 muxing that are the problem. They may think they have it working right, but direct comparison says otherwise.



Jim,


Well, it might have been better if I hadn't watched the game









I was hoping Sanchez would have done better since he's got to know that he's close to being dropped/traded from the team but I guess not. Now where did I put those antacid tablet's ?


To answer your question, I get all guide info for channels 720 and 721 on my Tivo-HD, the one channel that I don't get info for is the Cartoon Channel HD channel 766 but I've been to lazy to try and get it updated by Tivo and I don't really watch a lot of cartoons soooo....


About the picture quality, I think it really varies from area to area but like you said I don't have another source to compare but to my tired old eyes they look fine










Laters,]

Mikef5


----------



## Jack Hidley

Bravo HD, channel 733, has had no picture for at least 16 hours now. I've contacted NBC transmission services, they claim it looks fine from their end. Does anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/16895388
> 
> 
> Bravo HD, channel 733, has had no picture for at least 16 hours now. I've contacted NBC transmission services, they claim it looks fine from their end. Does anyone else have the same problem?



Just checked here in Newark and I am not having this problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/16895388
> 
> 
> Bravo HD, channel 733, has had no picture for at least 16 hours now. I've contacted NBC transmission services, they claim it looks fine from their end. Does anyone else have the same problem?



Working here in my area. You said you're getting no picture, are you getting sound and is this the only channel affected ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wrinklefree

Not working here in Berkeley. Oh wait, I dont get this channel


----------



## Cal1981

Can you fellow SF Bay Area subscribers check to see whether HBO HD is still listed in the On Demand HD menu section? I still have it but it's disappeared from the HD/Premium section of VOD. I now have to go to the regular Premium section, then to HBO and then to HBO HD to get to it. I'm in Vallejo.


----------



## mds54

I checked for this over the weekend and I didn't see HBO VOD anywhere, yet I am subscribed to HBO as part of my package.


----------



## rxp19

Comcast.com shows as Fremont having access to 50Mbps internet now (Shop -> High-Speed Internet). But I called Comcast and the service rep said it's not available in Fremont yet.


Dang, I thought Docsis 3.0 was finally here!


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16896189
> 
> 
> Can you fellow SF Bay Area subscribers check to see whether HBO HD is still listed in the On Demand HD menu section? I still have it but it's disappeared from the HD/Premium section of VOD. I now have to go to the regular Premium section, then to HBO and then to HBO HD to get to it. I'm in Vallejo.



Since it came out in HD, I've always accessed it through the regular premium section. I never saw it in the HD/premium section.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16896327
> 
> 
> Comcast.com shows as Fremont having access to 50Mbps internet now (Shop -> High-Speed Internet). But I called Comcast and the service rep said it's not available in Fremont yet.
> 
> 
> Dang, I thought Docsis 3.0 was finally here!



It might only be available for business accounts. Supposedly the 50mb/s service is here in Santa Rosa as well, but only for business accounts, so says the CSR at the Comcast office...


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16896309
> 
> 
> I checked for this over the weekend and I didn't see HBO VOD anywhere, yet I am subscribed to HBO as part of my package.



It was listed under HD OnDemand->Premium Channels. Then it disappeared but if you go to OnDemand and select Premium Channels->HBO you'll find the HBO HD listings there. Sometimes I wonder if they have interns taking care of the listings.


----------



## JakiChan

The card I got in the mail says August 23rd for the big HD upgrade, but other places I've seen the 11th. Anyone know what the real date is? I'd prefer before the 23rd - that's the next F1 race and I'd love to finally see one on SpeedHD.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16896189
> 
> 
> Can you fellow SF Bay Area subscribers check to see whether HBO HD is still listed in the On Demand HD menu section? I still have it but it's disappeared from the HD/Premium section of VOD. I now have to go to the regular Premium section, then to HBO and then to HBO HD to get to it. I'm in Vallejo.



They've removed it temporarily from the HD/Premium section of VOD so you're not alone. It was removed because there were various reports of subscribers receiving error messages when trying to access HBO HD via the HD/Premium folder ( "CL-14" being a common example of that). So until they fix the bug that causing the error messages, we'll just have to go to the regular premium channels folder, then HBO, then HBO HD.


----------



## wanderance

Just got my "Great News! More HD" Flyer today. Date says September 12. I am in Redwood Shores. Hopefully they stick to the date!


----------



## Dragunov1

Hey guys, I decided to look again at what comcast has to offer through their triple play bundles but got a little confused about the packages. They have three different packages listed under the same name with slight variations. If anyone knows the major differences between these three please let me know: http://yantrabg.net/comcast/ I see that the 3rd one is only for 12 months, but why does it have 150+ digital channels instead of 100 like in the other two.


Also if anyone knows, what does "HD Plus Triple" equal to in terms of Digital Classic, Digital Preferred, etc, so I can see exactly what channels I'll get with it from the comcast website. And finally, since I have 2 HDTV's I assume I would have to pay for a 2nd box, but at what price?


Thanks!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16899841
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I decided to look again at what comcast has to offer through their triple play bundles but got a little confused about the packages. They have three different packages listed under the same name with slight variations. If anyone knows the major differences between these three please let me know: http://yantrabg.net/comcast/ I see that the 3rd one is only for 12 months, but why does it have 150+ digital channels instead of 100 like in the other two.
> 
> 
> Also if anyone knows, what does "HD Plus Triple" equal to in terms of Digital Classic, Digital Preferred, etc, so I can see exactly what channels I'll get with it from the comcast website. And finally, since I have 2 HDTV's I assume I would have to pay for a 2nd box, but at what price?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know what that site is but it's not the official Comcast website. If I were you I'd go to www.comcast.com and get the real skinny on what's available to you and not go through an unknown site or a reseller site like that. Just my 2 cents










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16899875
> 
> 
> Don't know what that site is but it's not the official Comcast website. If I were you I'd go to www.comcast.com and get the real skinny on what's available to you and not go through an unknown site or a reseller site like that. Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It is right off the official site, I just took screenshots and added them to my site so you can see what I'm seeing. You can check it for zip 94086.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16899841
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I decided to look again at what comcast has to offer through their triple play bundles but got a little confused about the packages. They have three different packages listed under the same name with slight variations. If anyone knows the major differences between these three please let me know: http://yantrabg.net/comcast/ I see that the 3rd one is only for 12 months, but why does it have 150+ digital channels instead of 100 like in the other two.
> 
> 
> Also if anyone knows, what does "HD Plus Triple" equal to in terms of Digital Classic, Digital Preferred, etc, so I can see exactly what channels I'll get with it from the comcast website. And finally, since I have 2 HDTV's I assume I would have to pay for a 2nd box, but at what price?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The three you listed are the the HD *Plus* Package - so you should be getting the same channels no matter which you choose. The three bundles available are Starter, Plus, and Premier.


The first and second image are the exact same package, the third image looks like it has a higher intro price because it has a shorter term agreement.


As for the equipment, the price would depend if you would want DVR or not.


----------



## Dragunov1

Sounds good, thanks! I see that the DVR is 16$, but is that just 16$ or 16$ + The regular HD STB price?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16899892
> 
> 
> It is right off the official site, I just took screenshots and added them to my site so you can see what I'm seeing. You can check it for zip 94086.



Honestly, in my experience, Comcast's websites are utterly worthless when it comes to getting details about what comes with what and how much it costs. I've often wondered why they even bother. You're better off going to a Comcast office to get the info.


----------



## snidely

721 in Okld for the first 60-90 min. of the A's/Boston game had constant blocking and freezing. Even the ads were feezing every few seconds. It seemed to clear up later - but the game, was really over by the 5th or 6th inning. I switched to the SD channel for part of the game.


...mike


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16899892
> 
> 
> It is right off the official site, I just took screenshots and added them to my site so you can see what I'm seeing. You can check it for zip 94086.



Ok, didn't know that was your site. The problem with Comcast is that they make it difficult to compare the different packages without flipping back and forth between the pages. A lot of work and very confusing.


Personally, I'd go with a package that fits your budget, you can always upgrade to another package if you want to in the future and it costs you nothing to upgrade ( except the additional money for the new package







) but it will cost you to down grade to a lower package. Also, those offerings are for a 2 year contract, if you want to be tied to a long term contract like that, then those are good prices. One thing to remember, in August a lot of new channels are going to be added so the packages and their lineups are going to change when that happens.


I've been with cable since the early 80's ( TCI, AT&T and now Comcast ) and none of them made it easy for the customer to compare their offerings. Heck, try and compare packages between Directv, Dish and Cable. Now that's a real pain. Like they say in the Navy, It's not just an adventure it's a journey. Enjoy the journey










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/16899916
> 
> 
> Sounds good, thanks! I see that the DVR is 16$, but is that just 16$ or 16$ + The regular HD STB price?



$16 includes STB w/HD+DVR.


You might be able to call in and ask for a discount on the STB.


I got $9 off my HD/DVR STB for the first 12 months when I signed up. I'm not sure if they still have this promo, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## walk

The HD-DVR should be $16/mo. yes, for the 1st one. You also need a digital tier (but you'll want it anyway) those start around $52/mo. total.


----------



## Mikef5

Since a lot of people seem to be interested in the new Internet packages and when they will be available in their area..... this is for you










____________________________________________________________ ___

*COMCAST TO LAUNCH EXTREME 50 MBPS HIGH-SPEED INTERNET SERVICE


IN EAST BAY AND NORTH BAY, COMPLETING SAN FRANCISCO ROLLOUT
*



Comcast Introduces Two New, Faster Speed Tier Options and

Doubles Speeds For Most Existing Customers For No Additional Cost


New Speed Options Come to 76 Communities in Alameda, Marin, Napa,

Solano and Sonoma Counties


Wideband Now Available Throughout Comcast's Bay Area Footprint


LIVERMORE, CA, July 28, 2009 - Comcast, (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications products and services, today announced it is launching next-generation DOCSIS 3.0 and making the leap from broadband to wideband in San Francisco's East Bay and North Bay area's (see complete list of cities below). With the launch, Comcast has now completed its rollout of the fastest and most reliable wideband service in the San Francisco Bay Area. The company previously deployed wideband in the San Jose-Silicon Valley area, in San Francisco and on the Peninsula, in portions of the East Bay and in the Monterey-Salinas area earlier this year.


With wideband, Comcast has introduced a new echelon of Internet speed tiers, which will redefine the customer experience online and create a platform for Internet innovation in the years ahead. Comcast now offers the fastest speeds available today in the Bay Area, including the Extreme 50 tier with download speeds of up to 50 Mbps. Wideband also enables Comcast to double speeds for the majority of existing high-speed Internet customers at no additional cost.


Since we first launched wideband in the Spring we've heard from more and more customers interested in our new service-- driven by its fast speeds, our reliable network infrastructure, and the fact that the tech-savvy Bay Area residents want speed and value, which the new Ultra and Extreme 50 tiers deliver, said Steve White, Senior Vice President of Comcast's California Region. Our customers' online experience is significantly transformed with this next iteration of service, and this is only the beginning. Wideband, combined with our fiber-optic network, will allow us to meet our customers' needs for many years to come by offering even quicker speeds in the future.

*Beginning today, Comcast's new services are available to residential homes (and beginning August 4 to all businesses) in the following cities: Alameda, Albany, American Canyon, Belvedere, Benicia, Berkeley, Bodega Bay, Calistoga, Camp Meeker, Castro Valley, Cazadero, Cloverdale, Corte Madera, Cotati, Crockett, Deer Park, El Cerrito, El Sobrante, Emeryville, Fairfax, Fairfield, Forest Knolls, Forestville, Fremont, Fulton, Geyserville, Glen Ellen, Graton, Greenbrae, Guerneville, Hayward, Healdsburg, Hercules, Kentfield, Kenwood, Kensington, Lagunitas, Larkspur, Mill Valley, Monte Rio, Napa, Newark, Novato, Oakland, Occidental, Penngrove, Petaluma, Piedmont, Pinole, Port Costa, Rio Nido, Rodeo, Rohnert Park, Ross, San Anselmo, San Geronimo, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, San Pablo, San Rafael, San Quentin, Richmond, Santa Rosa, Sausalito, Sebastopol, Sonoma, St. Helena, Suisun City, Tiburon, Travis Air Force Base, Union City, Vacaville, Vallejo, Windsor, Wood Acre and Yountville.*


As part of the wideband deployment, Comcast is launching two new premium speed tiers to its residential and business class customers. Both new services are ideal for households or businesses simultaneously using several computers or Internet-connected devices. They also will appeal to those who simply want some of the fastest speeds available today:

*New Residential Tiers*


* Extreme 50, offering up to 50 Mbps of downstream speed and up to 10 Mbps of upstream speed at $99.95/month.*

* Ultra, offering up to 22 Mbps of downstream speed and up to 5 Mbps of upstream speed at $62.95/month.*


With Extreme 50, Comcast customers will be able to download a high-definition movie (6 GB) in about 16 minutes, a standard-definition movie (2 GB) in about five minutes and a standard-definition TV show (300 MB) in a matter of seconds. Customers with Extreme 50 also will be able to download digital photos, songs and games faster than ever.


In addition to the new speed tiers, Comcast will also increase speeds for its existing Performance tier customers, who will now benefit from doubled downstream and upstream speeds -- offering up to 12 Mbps and 2 Mbps, respectively. Plus, with PowerBoost® technology, customers are able to enjoy even faster speeds to download and upload files such as videos, games, music and photos.

*New Business Class Tiers
*

Business customers will benefit from wideband with increased efficiency and productivity. Customers can sign up for the Deluxe 50 Mbps / 10 Mbps tier for $189.95/month, which includes a full suite of features and support. As part of their service, Comcast Business Class customers receive Microsoft Communication Services, providing corporate-class e-mail, calendaring and document sharing, as well as additional benefits such as firewall protection, static IP addresses, multiple e-mail addresses and business class 24/7 customer support. Existing business class customers also will receive complimentary speed increases - speeds on the Starter tier will be doubled to up to 12 Mbps / 2 Mbps and a new Premium Tier also will be introduced, offering speeds up to 22 Mbps / 5 Mbps for only $99.95/month.


To find out when wideband will be available customers can visit www.comcast.com/fastestfast or call

1-888-COMCAST.




* Pricing for residential customers and requires subscription to Comcast Cable service.


_________________________________________________________


So if you read between the lines, all these areas, 76 new areas, now get DOCSIS 3.0 and one of the requirements to get that added was to have the analog to digital shift complete in that area. That frees up bandwidth to add DOCSIS 3.0 and should also add enough bandwidth to add more HD channels to those areas and that is the real purpose why we have cable... to add more HD CHANNELS. I have to check to confirm that is the case but I know that was one of the criteria that needed to be completed first to add DOCSIS 3.0 and then to add those new HD channels for those areas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16896661
> 
> 
> It was listed under HD OnDemand->Premium Channels. Then it disappeared but if you go to OnDemand and select Premium Channels->HBO you'll find the HBO HD listings there. Sometimes I wonder if they have interns taking care of the listings.



Yep, that's where it was.

Seems like all the HD choices should be grouped together in one place.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16901708
> 
> 
> So if you read between the lines, all these areas, 76 new areas, now get DOCSIS 3.0 and one of the requirements to get that added was to have the analog to digital shift complete in that area. That frees up bandwidth to add DOCSIS 3.0 and should also add enough bandwidth to add more HD channels to those areas and that is the real purpose why we have cable... to add more HD CHANNELS. I have to check to confirm that is the case but I know that was one of the criteria that needed to be completed first to add DOCSIS 3.0 and then to add those new HD channels for those areas.



Maybe I'm confusing the issues but are you sure about this Mike? Believe me, I'm happy to see Vallejo actually listed but as far as I know the A to D shift hasn't begun here. The last letter from Comcast only said to order DTAs by 9/1 so that you would have them when the shift occurred (whenever that was).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16901708
> 
> 
> Since a lot of people seem to be interested in the new Internet packages and when they will be available in their area..... this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________ ___
> 
> *COMCAST TO LAUNCH EXTREME 50 MBPS HIGH-SPEED INTERNET SERVICE
> 
> 
> IN EAST BAY AND NORTH BAY, COMPLETING SAN FRANCISCO ROLLOUT
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Residential Tiers*
> 
> 
> * Extreme 50, offering up to 50 Mbps of downstream speed and up to 10 Mbps of upstream speed at $99.95/month.*
> 
> * Ultra, offering up to 22 Mbps of downstream speed and up to 5 Mbps of upstream speed at $62.95/month.*
> 
> 
> With Extreme 50, Comcast customers will be able to download a high-definition movie (6 GB) in about 16 minutes, a standard-definition movie (2 GB) in about five minutes and a standard-definition TV show (300 MB) in a matter of seconds. Customers with Extreme 50 also will be able to download digital photos, songs and games faster than ever.
> 
> 
> In addition to the new speed tiers, Comcast will also increase speeds for its existing Performance tier customers, who will now benefit from doubled downstream and upstream speeds -- offering up to 12 Mbps and 2 Mbps, respectively. Plus, with PowerBoost® technology, customers are able to enjoy even faster speeds to download and upload files such as videos, games, music and photos.



It doesn't mention anything about what happens to current 16/2 HSI customers, I thought when DOCSIS 3.0 was rolled out and they changed the speed tiers that 16/2 would no longer be offered, it would be 12/2 or 22/5.


Can you ask Mr. J about that?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16903237
> 
> 
> It doesn't mention anything about what happens to current 16/2 HSI customers, I thought when DOCSIS 3.0 was rolled out and they changed the speed tiers that 16/2 would no longer be offered, it would be 12/2 or 22/5.
> 
> 
> Can you ask Mr. J about that?



Take a look on your Comcast bill and look at what Tier you are being charged for: Performance or Blast.


Once you know whether you're being charged for Performance or Blast, look up your HSI options at comcast.com for your area. It will show what your new speeds are.


I'm thinking 16/2 pre Docsis 3.0 was the "Blast" tier. In my area, it now shows Blast at 20/4.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16901708
> 
> 
> In addition to the new speed tiers, Comcast *will* also increase speeds for its existing Performance tier customers, who will now benefit from doubled downstream and upstream speeds -- offering up to 12 Mbps and 2 Mbps, respectively. Plus, with PowerBoost® technology, customers are able to enjoy even faster speeds to download and upload files such as videos, games, music and photos.



Also reading between the lines, customers in those areas who had 6/1 don't have 12/2 just yet, but they "will."


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16903406
> 
> 
> Take a look on your Comcast bill and look at what Tier you are being charged for: Performance or Blast.
> 
> 
> Once you know whether you're being charged for Performance or Blast, look up your HSI options at comcast.com for your area. It will show what your new speeds are.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 16/2 pre Docsis 3.0 was the "Blast" tier. In my area, it now shows Blast at 20/4.



My area shows: _Downloads up to 15Mbps, uploads up to 3Mbps with PowerBoost_ for the Performance Tier. I'm not sure that the site has changed yet.


The site is also showing some changes in the bottom of the HD lineup for the "North Bay" although they have not been initialized. Maybe it's new mapping in advance of adding new HDs (especially the gap between Palladia and HBO)?


762 CNBC- HD

766 Cartoon Network- HD

768 ABC Family - HD

769 Disney - HD

774 AMC - HD

783 Palladia - HD

801 HBO - HD

809 Encore- HD

816 STARZ! - HD

825 Showtime- HD

838 Cinemax - HD

854 Penthouse TV


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16902969
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm confusing the issues but are you sure about this Mike? Believe me, I'm happy to see Vallejo actually listed but as far as I know the A to D shift hasn't begun here. The last letter from Comcast only said to order DTAs by 9/1 so that you would have them when the shift occurred (whenever that was).



Cal,


You weren't confusing anything.... I was.









I just talked with Mr. J. and there are other things that need to be done other than the analog to digital shift. They are able to add DOCSIS 3.0 without doing the analog shift, how it was done I didn't find out but it was done. So the analog shift is still on it's own schedule and is moving right along. If I find out more on the shift I will post it but as far as I can find out, it is on schedule and no hold ups have occurred. I really want all the areas to be upgraded and able to get the new channels and they will in time, just not fast enough for most of us.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16903406
> 
> 
> Take a look on your Comcast bill and look at what Tier you are being charged for: Performance or Blast.
> 
> 
> Once you know whether you're being charged for Performance or Blast, look up your HSI options at comcast.com for your area. It will show what your new speeds are.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 16/2 pre Docsis 3.0 was the "Blast" tier. In my area, it now shows Blast at 20/4.



Took awhile for the page to load, not unusual for a Comcast website, but it does show Blast as 20/4 as you've noted. It seems to jive with some speedtests I've run since the our system went down a few weeks ago, I've been getting around 20 down and and a little over 4 up and was curious what was going on. I guess that little mystery is solved.


That $29.95 promo for 16/2 HSI for a year I got a few weeks ago is looking even better now at 20/4.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16903465
> 
> 
> My area shows: _Downloads up to 15Mbps, uploads up to 3Mbps with PowerBoost_ for the Performance Tier. I'm not sure that the site has changed yet.
> 
> 
> The site is also showing some changes in the bottom of the HD lineup for the "North Bay" although they have not been initialized. Maybe it's new mapping in advance of adding new HDs (especially the gap between Palladia and HBO)?
> 
> 
> 762 CNBC- HD
> 
> 766 Cartoon Network- HD
> 
> 768 ABC Family - HD
> 
> 769 Disney - HD
> 
> 774 AMC - HD
> 
> 783 Palladia - HD
> 
> 801 HBO - HD
> 
> 809 Encore- HD
> 
> 816 STARZ! - HD
> 
> 825 Showtime- HD
> 
> 838 Cinemax - HD
> 
> 854 Penthouse TV



That HSI tier looks like the old 6/2 that was supposed to go to 12/2 with the DOCSIS 3.0 rollout, it looks like all the tiers are being advertised a little higher than previous DOCSIS 3.0 rollout areas, the 12/2 is now 15/3, etc.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16903471
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> You weren't confusing anything.... I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked with Mr. J. and there are other things that need to be done other than the analog to digital shift. They are able to add DOCSIS 3.0 without doing the analog shift, how it was done I didn't find out but it was done. So the analog shift is still on it's own schedule and is moving right along. If I find out more on the shift I will post it but as far as I can find out, it is on schedule and no hold ups have occurred. I really want all the areas to be upgraded and able to get the new channels and they will in time, just not fast enough for most of us.



No worries Mike. We should all be as confused as you


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16903610
> 
> 
> That HSI tier looks like the old 6/2 that was supposed to go to 12/2 with the DOCSIS 3.0 rollout, it looks like all the tiers are being advertised a little higher than previous DOCSIS 3.0 rollout areas, the 12/2 is now 15/3, etc.



It does clearly say "with PowerBoost" so I'm not sure what the actual baseline speed is that they're claiming.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16903645
> 
> 
> It does clearly say "with PowerBoost" so I'm not sure what the actual baseline speed is that they're claiming.



That's true, it's not very clear, what would be of more value is what speed(s) exactly, the modem is configured for per each advertised tier. The way that page is now, it's impossible to know what to expect for a sustained download/upload.


----------



## Milenkod

Thinking of dumping DirecTV (13 year subscriber) for Comcast as they are running a great value bundle in my area. I don't know much about them other than "wicked-fast" internet. Can someone help me out with the below questions?


1. How is the quality of HD compared to DirecTV?

2. Is the DVR really that bad? DirecTV's wasn't too good even compared to my 1st gen TiVo

3. I can't get a straight answer about the number of HD channels (on the "HD Preferred" pkg)

4. What model of HD DVR and SD DVR (getting one of ea.) will I be getting so I can bone-up on hacks/tricks

5. What's on the horizon/timeframe for hardware changes for Comcast SF Bay Area?

6. What's on the horizon/timeframe for programming additions for Comcast Bay Area?


Thanks.


----------



## walk

1. DirecTV has MUCH better PQ.

2. Yes it really is. Also only 120/160GB. I've used both and I can tell you this, the Comcast DVR is like taking the bus, DirecTV is like driving a VW bus. Yes it's much better, but no it's not particularly fast ... (Tivo is like driving a Porsche







)

3. Depends on where you live, they don't have every channel available in every area. Here, they are up to about 70 at last count. (DirecTV has 130)

4. Motorola DCT-34xx or DCH-34xx are the most common. You won't know what you get until the installer arrives.

5. None are planned, most of the Bay Area was upgraded in the last 2-3 years. There were rumors of going to SDV awhile ago, but who knows.

6. They add new HD channels all the time, next month I believe they are adding quite a few (51 HD channels) but again only in select cities.

*Here's the article on new channels, Aug 11 in select cities:

* http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=179081 

* (92 HD channels after this update)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16903645
> 
> 
> It does clearly say "with PowerBoost" so I'm not sure what the actual baseline speed is that they're claiming.



I had/have the "old" 16/2 tier, which might be the new 20/4 tier(w/Powerboost), and I checked the capped speed by DL'ing four 100 Mb files from dl.tv at the same time and after the initial Powerboost into the 20 something range it flattened out at around 16.6 or 16.4 for the bulk of the DL. So it doesn't look anything has changed as far as DL speed. Speedtests show that my upload speed has more than doubled, but I really don't know of any way to test it over a sustained period to see where it's capped.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16903961
> 
> 
> 4. Motorola DCT-34xx or DCH-34xx are the most common. You won't know what you get until the installer arrives.
> 
> 5. None are planned, most of the Bay Area was upgraded in the last 2-3 years. There were rumors of going to SDV awhile ago, but who knows.



So #4 & #5: No new STB coming from ComCast any time soon? Is that what I understand (excluding TiVo)



> Quote:
> 6. They add new HD channels all the time, next month I believe they are adding quite a few (51 HD channels) but again only in select cities.
> 
> *Here's the article on new channels, Aug 11 in select cities:



I'm in Dublin so I don't know if this new roll-out for the south bay markets already happened in my market. Has it or is the Dublin market area not even on a list yet?


----------



## walk

Oh I thought you meant more like infastructure improvements. They do have new STBs in the works all the time. 1 or 2 people here would be able to shed more light on that. Trouble is none of them ever seem to be any good (the STBs, not the people!)


As for Dublin, again have to ask someone in Dublin if there's one here. It's a complete crap-shoot as for what channels you get. Petaluma isn't getting new channels either..


----------



## rxp19

I just got one


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16905192
> 
> 
> I just got one



Ohh...cool looking black box. What does it do differently/better?

What do you have to do to get on the "new STB list"?


----------



## stretch437

i have the one in the picture also but i had to stand in line at the local office to swap out the previous model i already had.


improved features are pretty minor:

-larger hard drive

-different appearance

-support for codecs that probably won't be used for years yet

-automatic output resolution switching


the risk of a serious bug (no HDMI sync) is still present in some areas but should be resolved soon via firmware updates.


you would probably be equally happy with the far more common dch3416 unless you simply *must* have one of the features above.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16905641
> 
> 
> i have the one in the picture also but i had to stand in line at the local office to swap out the previous model i already had.
> 
> 
> improved features are pretty minor:
> 
> -larger hard drive
> 
> -different appearance
> 
> -support for codecs that probably won't be used for years yet
> 
> -automatic output resolution switching
> 
> 
> the risk of a serious bug (no HDMI sync) is still present in some areas but should be resolved soon via firmware updates.
> 
> 
> you would probably be equally happy with the far more common dch3416 unless you simply *must* have one of the features above.



Well, honestly, coming from a D* 30hr box, "yes" I want the bigger hard drive. HDMI sync (I assume the issue is with audio) isn't an issue so long as there's optical out. My display has no audio; I output to a Pio Elite + M&K 7.1 set-up


----------



## juancmjr

Our HSI is Blast 16/9. Today we got a card from Comcast saying our speeds were doubled for free








... one can hope though. I'll test it soon.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16905641
> 
> 
> i have the one in the picture also but i had to stand in line at the local office to swap out the previous model i already had.
> 
> 
> improved features are pretty minor:
> 
> -larger hard drive
> 
> -different appearance
> 
> -support for codecs that probably won't be used for years yet
> 
> -automatic output resolution switching
> 
> 
> the risk of a serious bug (no HDMI sync) is still present in some areas but should be resolved soon via firmware updates.
> 
> 
> you would probably be equally happy with the far more common dch3416 unless you simply *must* have one of the features above.



ditto - there's no "new STB list"... I just went to the local office too.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16905783
> 
> 
> Our HSI is Blast 16/9. Today we got a card from Comcast saying our speeds were doubled for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... one can hope though. I'll test it soon.



16/9? What were you at before they doubled it?


----------



## clau

FWIW, we can watch www.espn360.com with our Comcast internet service.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16906007
> 
> 
> FWIW, we can watch www.espn360.com with our Comcast internet service.



I had forgotten about that coming, isn't it a pay service, but we get it for free with Comcast HSI?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16906038
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about that coming, isn't it a pay service, but we get it for free with Comcast HSI?



Yes, it's free with Comcast HSI.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/16905715
> 
> 
> HDMI sync (I assume the issue is with audio) isn't an issue so long as there's optical out. My display has no audio; I output to a Pio Elite + M&K 7.1 set-up



HDMI issue is with video. New firmware cure should start rolling next week on a gradual basis. It's 22.35 I think.


Faster processor, more RAM. soft touch buttons. Support for the latest features (whatever gets approved







)


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16906094
> 
> 
> HDMI issue is with video. New firmware cure should start rolling next week on a gradual basis. It's 22.35 I think.
> 
> 
> Faster processor, more RAM. soft touch buttons. Support for the latest features (whatever gets approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Does it suffer from the interminable delay in responding to button presses that afflicts the Motorola DVRs?


ABG


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/16906148
> 
> 
> Does it suffer from the interminable delay in responding to button presses that afflicts the Motorola DVRs?
> 
> 
> ABG



No, appears quicker matter of fact.


I thought the 'remote buffer' thing was fixed, I have not experienced it in a long time.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16906003
> 
> 
> 16/9? What were you at before they doubled it?



We've had Comcast HSI for about a 6 weeks now; before that we had AT&T 1.5mb DSL. I just tested HSI with the Vudu speed tester. I get 21.1 down, 9.5 up. 16 is what's listed on the bill. I did 2 speed tests when we first got HSI and that's what the results were.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/16906007
> 
> 
> FWIW, we can watch www.espn360.com with our Comcast internet service.



Wow Wow, Beautiful! All these soccer games available now, I'm EXTREMELY happy







Just hoping my signal problems get fixed now :>


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/16911143
> 
> 
> We've had Comcast HSI for about a 6 weeks now; before that we had AT&T 1.5mb DSL. I just tested HSI with the Vudu speed tester. I get 21.1 down, 9.5 up. 16 is what's listed on the bill. I did 2 speed tests when we first got HSI and that's what the results were.



About what I get except I've never seen anything above 5mb/s(Powerboost) for upload.


----------



## gfbuchanan

My bill says I am paying for "Performance (12m)". When I downloaded the MS Office Service Pack 2 last night, it started at about 18M, then dropped to a very steady 6M. I think the quoted speed of 12M is for speed burst, and that the sustained speed is usually 1/2. At least that is what I have seen.


Greg


----------



## diskus

Got my upgrade letter offering dv adapters yesterday. Aug 28 here.


Question; so let me get this right, after the change comcast will allow only 2-34 to be in the clear for digital ready sets with built in tuners? why require boxes for 35-82? do they like doling out equipment that much or is it so they can separate the levels of service? seems like alot of work for that.


Mike


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16914683
> 
> 
> My bill says I am paying for "Performance (12m)". When I downloaded the MS Office Service Pack 2 last night, it started at about 18M, then dropped to a very steady 6M. I think the quoted speed of 12M is for speed burst, and that the sustained speed is usually 1/2. At least that is what I have seen.
> 
> 
> Greg



Performance is 6/1 unless your area has been upgraded, then it's... I don't know what. Speed boost will pump that up to 15/3 or so, though lately the upload has been acting very wonky, I get up to 9mbps and then the meter sticks at 100% for a few seconds... very strange. Happens with all of the speed testers I've tried.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/16906094
> 
> 
> HDMI issue is with video. New firmware cure should start rolling next week on a gradual basis. It's 22.35 I think.
> 
> 
> Faster processor, more RAM. soft touch buttons. Support for the latest features (whatever gets approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I guess I should ask...either box I get, I'm assuming they all (HD boxes) have HDMI and optical audio out that I can use simultaneously? Right?


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/16914999
> 
> 
> I guess I should ask...either box I get, I'm assuming they all (HD boxes) have HDMI and optical audio out that I can use simultaneously? Right?



So are these available pretty much in any area now?


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diskus* /forum/post/16914792
> 
> 
> Got my upgrade letter offering dv adapters yesterday. Aug 28 here.
> 
> 
> Question; so let me get this right, after the change comcast will allow only 2-34 to be in the clear for digital ready sets with built in tuners? why require boxes for 35-82? do they like doling out equipment that much or is it so they can separate the levels of service? seems like alot of work for that.
> 
> 
> Mike



The channels below about 34 are mostly OTA rebroadcast or city public service, etc. Those are the "Limited Basic" channels. Those will remain analog for quite some time. I don't recall if it's a FCC thing or not, but the rationale is that if you have anything higher than limited basic, you need some sort of box or digital QAM tuner. The good thing is that they seem to be starting to put PSIP in the stream so that clear QAM tuners can identify these digital channels now.


By moving the Expanded Basic channels to digital, they're recovering a lot of bandwidth that can be used for High Definition, Cable Internet, etc. Expanding the service with this recovered bandwidth makes it worth the hassle of distributing these new limited function "DTA" boxes.


- Mike


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/16914999
> 
> 
> I guess I should ask...either box I get, I'm assuming they all (HD boxes) have HDMI and optical audio out that I can use simultaneously? Right?



That's correct. Though, if HDMI is your only option for video, I would stay away from the DCX until they completely resolve the HDMI issue.


My setup is similar to yours, and it worked fine on both the DCH and DCX models. I also have component video plugged in as a back up. That runs simultaneously too.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16916169
> 
> 
> That's correct. Though, if HDMI is your only option for video, I would stay away from the DCX until they completely resolve the HDMI issue.
> 
> 
> My setup is similar to yours, and it worked fine on both the DCH and DCX models. I also have component video plugged in as a back up. That runs simultaneously too.



Unfortunately, my component inputs are taken-up with my game consoles. I have three available HDMI's so that's what I'd like to use. I'd also like to get that newer STB that some have received from the Comcast local offices. I'm hoping that there's no issues with that particular STB.


----------



## diskus

I think I wasnt clear on my ques. I do understand why they are removing analog channels, to free up bandwidth and only 2-34 would be available through simple analog. However the way I read the letter it seems you would need the DTA to access 33-82 even if you do have a digital ready set and tuner. or am I reading it wrong?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/16915269
> 
> 
> The channels below about 34 are mostly OTA rebroadcast or city public service, etc. Those are the "Limited Basic" channels. Those will remain analog for quite some time. I don't recall if it's a FCC thing or not, but the rationale is that if you have anything higher than limited basic, you need some sort of box or digital QAM tuner. The good thing is that they seem to be starting to put PSIP in the stream so that clear QAM tuners can identify these digital channels now.
> 
> 
> By moving the Expanded Basic channels to digital, they're recovering a lot of bandwidth that can be used for High Definition, Cable Internet, etc. Expanding the service with this recovered bandwidth makes it worth the hassle of distributing these new limited function "DTA" boxes.
> 
> 
> - Mike


----------



## walk

You need a DTA or a CableCard-equipped device to get the correct channel numbers. If you only have a clear-QAM tuner it will work but you have to deal with odd channel numbers like ESPN = 98.11 etc..


----------



## zeldor

has anyone experienced the 50/10mbps comcast hsi yet?

if its really that fast it almost seems worth it. For the business side

its twice the price but more then twice the speed.

thanks


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/16917200
> 
> 
> has anyone experienced the 50/10mbps comcast hsi yet?
> 
> if its really that fast it almost seems worth it. For the business side
> 
> its twice the price but more then twice the speed.
> 
> thanks



I believe the business account is un-capped as well.


----------



## zeldor

verily yes, I have the 20/5 business now and have been at a minimum 300+G/month

for ages. last month was 600G.


----------



## Dospac

How do I get the ESPN 360 access setup? Or has it not started quite yet for us HSI subscribers?


*edit* I created an account and it's just working, so I guess that's it?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/16917724
> 
> 
> How do I get the ESPN 360 access setup? Or has it not started quite yet for us HSI subscribers?
> 
> 
> *edit* I created an account and it's just working, so I guess that's it?



FYI - "As of February, 2009, however, if you tie your "myESPN" account to your affiliated ISP access, you can access ESPN360.com from a computer that is NOT on your ISP's network. This effectively make ESPN360.com access available to myESPN viewers outside their ISP's network."


----------



## sydyen

Until recently, I thought I understood what Comcast was broadcasting in the PSIP headers.


- Comcast Channel

- Actual Channel

- Virtual Channel


The DTA's INFO/Virtual Channel Map provides the listing of all channels in expanded cable, and have used the frequency table to convert directly to the QAM channel. Actual=Virtual has been the norm, and when Actual was not equal to Virtual, the DTA listing always matched Virtual.


The reason for this lengthy message is that something weird is happening this week.


We don't use DTA/STBs on our ATSC-capable and the fact that one ATSC tuner locks to the Actual QAM channel and another locks to the Virtual QAM Channel has never been an issue until now.


Comcast changed the PBS lineups this week, and the Virtual tuner no longer works correctly for the PBS channels.


The ATSC Actual Tuner increments the channel as would be expected below, and all of them are directly tunable.


7.3 KGO Weather

9 KQED (analog)

9.1 KQED HD

9.3 KQED World

9.4 KQED V-Me

9.5 KQED Kids

9.6 KQED Life

11.1 KNTV HD


With the Virtual Tuner, incrementing through the channels is bizarre, and two of them are not directly tunable (entering 9.1 or 9.6 tunes 9.3).


7.3

9

9.3

9.4

9.5

11. Flashes for a second

9.1

9.6

11.1


Decrementing is similar.


11.1

9.6

9.1

7. Flashes for a second

9.5

9.4

9.3

9

7.3


The DTA assignments for the following PBS channels are no longer functional as QAM addresses when they are entered on the Virtual Tuner.


17 KCSM 627000/4 91.4 tunes to 9.4

189 KQED Life 753000/13 117.13 tunes to 7.1

190 KQED World 627000/8 91.8 tunes to 9.3

191 KQED V-Me 627000/9 91.9 tunes to 9.3

192 KQED Kids 627000/10 91.10 tunes to 9.3


Ch 117 is vectoring to 7 and 119 is vectoring to 9. If a valid sub-channel at the destination is used that station will be tuned i.e. 117.2 --> 7.2 and 119.5 --> 9.5.


Given that Comcast technicians don't seem to have heard of QAM and are not even aware that Comcast broadcasts QAM, I am not hopeful that the situation will improve soon. Presumably the programmers at the head end have a knowledge of QAM but I have no idea how they can be reached.


This may not be affecting anyone outside of Comcast Saratoga, but if it has happened here, it could happen elsewhere too.


The PSIPs are clearly bolluxed, I just can't figure out how.


Does anyone here have a clue as to what might be happening?


----------



## StephanSF

I have been lurking here for quite some time. Today I tried to upgrade my HSI to the Ultra package. The result is summarized in the following letter I emailed to the We Care people from Comcast (Frank of twitter fame)

---

Hi, I am a Comcast customer and after hearing that docsis 3.0 was available in my area I did a live chat session on the comcast website to verify that I could get it at my location and to ask whether a modem change was needed.


The first rep I spoke to said that indeed the service was available at my location, and that my modem would be able to handle speeds up to and including the Ultra package, but if I wanted the Extreme package, I would have to swap out modems. I asked her to check this information since I had heard that for anything above Blast speeds, you need docsis 3.0 modems. She checked with someone and re-confirmed that my existing modem could handle the higher speeds. So I agreed to change packages.


She then handed me off to another rep. He asked how he could help me (??) I asked whether he had not been informed of what I needed by the previous rep (a logical assumption on my part, I think). After clarifying that I wanted to upgrade to the Ultra package the new rep told me that my modem was not able to handle the higher speeds and that I would need a docsys 3.0 modem. I pointed out that the previous rep, not 5 minutes earlied had given me an opposite reply. The new rep reconfirmed that I needed docsis.3.0. I then asked him whether I could pick up such a modem myself at a local comcast store. He confirmed this with someone, and came back to tell me that indeed, I could pick one up at any of my local comcast stores. I asked whether he was sure they would be in stock since I imagine there is a high demand for them. "Oh no, they all have them in stock" he replied.


I took time off of work to go to my local comast store. There was a line out the door so I decided to go to work and come back later. I went back to the store later and again there was a line out the door. After waiting for 45 minutes my turn came up and the clerk cheerfully informed me that docsys 3.0 modems were NOT available at any comcast store, they only had them in the warehouse, and I would need a tech to come out and install it for me.


I showed the clerk the chat transcript and he said that obviously the person I had been speaking to was in a foreign country and knew nothing. I pointed out that it was a Comcast employee and it should not matter where he was located. Knowing whether modems are a tech install or available over the counter is not rocket science and it's either one or the other. The clerk was apologetic, but firm that I could only get the modem via a technician install.


Of course no installation is available for over a week at this juncture.


All in all, I have wasted 2 hours of my time going to the comcast stores and have been misinformed by two seperate comcast account reps.

---

I thought some of you that have been through this kind of thing would get a kick out of my tale, which is an oft repeated one.


Stephan


----------



## mikesay98

This morning, the news ticker on the bottom had an interesting ad on it.


"The KTVU news morning ticker is sponsored by Comcast. Over 100 HD channels coming soon."


Made me pretty excited...I've really been wanting more HD!!


----------



## JustJeff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/16899362
> 
> 
> Just got my "Great News! More HD" Flyer today. Date says September 12. I am in Redwood Shores. Hopefully they stick to the date!



Huzzah! I've only had those extra channels on the TiVo EPG for about nine months.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesay98* /forum/post/16919239
> 
> 
> ......Made me pretty excited...I've really been wanting more HD!!



Be careful what you wish for









3-packing degraded quantity versus quality HD PQ!


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16920552
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-packing degraded quantity versus quality HD PQ!



For me the worse degraded signal is no signal at all. Bring it on!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephanSF* /forum/post/16918459
> 
> 
> I have been lurking here for quite some time. Today I tried to upgrade my HSI to the Ultra package. The result is summarized in the following letter I emailed to the We Care people from Comcast (Frank of twitter fame)
> 
> ---
> 
> Hi, I am a Comcast customer and after hearing that docsis 3.0 was available in my area I did a live chat session on the comcast website to verify that I could get it at my location and to ask whether a modem change was needed.
> 
> 
> The first rep I spoke to said that indeed the service was available at my location, and that my modem would be able to handle speeds up to and including the Ultra package, but if I wanted the Extreme package, I would have to swap out modems. I asked her to check this information since I had heard that for anything above Blast speeds, you need docsis 3.0 modems. She checked with someone and re-confirmed that my existing modem could handle the higher speeds. So I agreed to change packages.
> 
> 
> She then handed me off to another rep. He asked how he could help me (??) I asked whether he had not been informed of what I needed by the previous rep (a logical assumption on my part, I think). After clarifying that I wanted to upgrade to the Ultra package the new rep told me that my modem was not able to handle the higher speeds and that I would need a docsys 3.0 modem. I pointed out that the previous rep, not 5 minutes earlied had given me an opposite reply. The new rep reconfirmed that I needed docsis.3.0. I then asked him whether I could pick up such a modem myself at a local comcast store. He confirmed this with someone, and came back to tell me that indeed, I could pick one up at any of my local comcast stores. I asked whether he was sure they would be in stock since I imagine there is a high demand for them. "Oh no, they all have them in stock" he replied.
> 
> 
> I took time off of work to go to my local comast store. There was a line out the door so I decided to go to work and come back later. I went back to the store later and again there was a line out the door. After waiting for 45 minutes my turn came up and the clerk cheerfully informed me that docsys 3.0 modems were NOT available at any comcast store, they only had them in the warehouse, and I would need a tech to come out and install it for me.
> 
> 
> I showed the clerk the chat transcript and he said that obviously the person I had been speaking to was in a foreign country and knew nothing. I pointed out that it was a Comcast employee and it should not matter where he was located. Knowing whether modems are a tech install or available over the counter is not rocket science and it's either one or the other. The clerk was apologetic, but firm that I could only get the modem via a technician install.
> 
> 
> Of course no installation is available for over a week at this juncture.
> 
> 
> All in all, I have wasted 2 hours of my time going to the comcast stores and have been misinformed by two seperate comcast account reps.
> 
> ---
> 
> I thought some of you that have been through this kind of thing would get a kick out of my tale, which is an oft repeated one.
> 
> 
> Stephan



Stephan,


Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, the very same thing, almost word for word, happened to me yesterday but mine was much worse. There was an accounting error in my account that wouldn't allow them to authorize the Tm720G EMTA modem that I was having installed. The tech, Roland, spent over 3 1/2 hours trying to get the modem to authorize. He replaced cable runs, redid connections, replaced every splitter I have, ran signal tests throughout my system and still it would not authorize. It was not until we finally found out about the error in my account did we finally get the modem authorized. I know a lot of people think that the techs are clueless or worse but let me tell you Comcast needs more techs like Roland to do their installs he went way above what I would've expected from a tech. But Comcast needs to get the communication between their departments fixed. I was that close to dropping Comcast's internet and digital voice if it weren't for Roland and all the work he did to get this fixed. I wish you could request a tech by name to do your work, I'd have him do all my cable work










Hopefully, when you have your install you get a competent tech like I did. Let me know if you have any problems, I'd be interested on how the tech does with your install.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephanSF* /forum/post/16918459
> 
> 
> All in all, I have wasted 2 hours of my time going to the comcast stores and have been misinformed by two seperate comcast account reps.
> 
> 
> Stephan



I just got back from helping my mom in Comcastic country convert to digital cable, and had a similar negative experience with their CSRs (er, acct executives hah). I scheduled a visit to have a field tech inspect and repair our 30 year old installation (DTAs weren't getting all channels).

- Day of the scheduled visit the dispatcher called just after start of 2 hour window, said tech will be delayed. One hour after close of window, no tech, I called CSR and asked for reschedule (next day, no problem). Tech showed up anyway at 8pm after I'd left (per note on front door).

- Next day, tech never showed up during window. I called CSR who escalated to dispatch. After 20 min on hold was told that reschedule NEVER happened. Rescheduled for next day (Sat, longer 4 hr window).

- Tech showed up, replaced several splitters, left cable for replacing two other runs at my convenience (my request). Now all is well.

My conclusions:

- Internal communications in Comcast leaves everything to be desired

- Field techs seem competent and helpful

- DTAs are especially picky about signal strength (we have long cable runs)


----------



## Cal1981

I was looking again at the digital conversion letter that Comcast sent to the Vallejo-Benicia service area last month. The letter says to contact CC by 9/1 so that your equipment arrives on time. I could only interpret that as meaning that a specific date for conversion and the additional HD channels was not public. There was, however, a pamphlet included which says very clearly:

"Your guide to Comcast's network enhancement on September 1, 2009." Does that mean that analogue capture will be done on 9/1 with the new channel lineup to follow shortly? Mike, do you have an educated guess?


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16923352
> 
> 
> The letter says to contact CC by 9/1 so that your equipment arrives on time.



I think that phrase is the key. Without seeing the entire text, it sounds like the letter my mom got. IIRC you will be 'encouraged' to convert/upgrade to digital basic for free or the small diff between expanded basic. You should get one _standard def_ set top box and two DTAs included - no extra charge unless you want to have a tech install them.


In response to other posters re incomprehensible web site 'info' - after I visited the office and got the TWO PAMPHLETS for Channel Lineup and Services, everything made sense! They are FAR clearer and more complete compared to that clunky, user hostile, dog slow, sorry excuse for a web site







. The field tech had these pamphlets also.


Other lessons learned:

- You can get high quality, short (6', 12'?) cables from the local office with a reasonable explanation like 'the ones included with the DTAs are too short' (3ft, really!!).

- All interior cabling should be RG-6 to the STBs, DTAs and/or your directly connected digital QAM tuner equipped HDTV. After cabling and splitter upgrades, dropouts were rare.

- Get the 0.99 per month (at least in her area) protection program first to avoid visit charges.


Other observations:

The PQ is Disappointing even on clear QAM HD locals - all channels look soft and obviously bitrobbed compared to OTA or even TWC here.

I'm not at all happy that Comcast crippled the DTA outputs (RF ONLY!). Besides degrading the PQ, it eliminates its possible use as a inexpensive input source for your music system (or in my case, house FM transmitter). Duh, subtract one good selling point.

I hope that providing standard def STBs is a short term thing - high(er) def will eventually be ubiquitous.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16923352
> 
> 
> I was looking again at the digital conversion letter that Comcast sent to the Vallejo-Benicia service area last month. The letter says to contact CC by 9/1 so that your equipment arrives on time. I could only interpret that as meaning that a specific date for conversion and the additional HD channels was not public. There was, however, a pamphlet included which says very clearly:
> 
> "Your guide to Comcast's network enhancement on September 1, 2009." Does that mean that analogue capture will be done on 9/1 with the new channel lineup to follow shortly? Mike, do you have an educated guess?



Cal,


I would surmise by what your letter said, that on or about 9/1 they will probably start to do the conversion in your area, since that's why you need to have the DTA's out to the customer by that time. Comcast never gives out specific dates on anything or to anyone, myself included. Well sometimes I can twist his arm a little bit and get a hint or two about my area but even then I'm bound by my agreement with him about when I can post







, but that would be a pretty good guess by what your letter is telling you







.


I think as time goes on and they do more areas that the time frame will get shorter since they are now use to doing it and can avoid holdups that have happened before. The more you do something the better you get at doing it and the faster you can go but they do want to do it right the first time so you don't have to go back and fix stuff because you went to fast. Sort of a catch 22 situation.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## StephanSF




> Quote:
> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, the very same thing, almost word for word, happened to me yesterday but mine was much worse



Thanks Mike, and I'm sorry for your pain. your experience sounds far worse than mine.


In defense of Comcast, I must point out that when I had a problem on a previous occasion, and contacted Frank on twitter, he responded very quickly. And my email yesterday to the We Care department, elicited a response from them the next day (today). Apparently the order to have a tech come out was also input incorrectly and so they are going to re-input the order from scratch and possibly get me an install sooner than a week from now.


They obviously have competent and caring people there, you just need to be able to make a connection with them. I confess I also referenced these forums and pointed out that there are pages and pages of negative experiences chroncled here.


----------



## StephanSF

Dive Fan


> Quote:
> My conclusions:
> 
> - Internal communications in Comcast leaves everything to be desired
> 
> - Field techs seem competent and helpful
> 
> - DTAs are especially picky about signal strength (we have long cable runs)



I have two DTA's. Ive had to return both of them - some channels, not all, would be without sound. Some would be much fainter than others. Replacing the DTA fixed that. Im not sure of my cable run lengths but I dont think they are overly long.


When I returned the DTA they didnt ask me what was wrong with them at all or why I was swapping them out. Not sure what that means !


----------



## walk

All of the techs I've had were very good, and gave me their cell numbers and the hours they work to call them directly if there are any problems.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StephanSF* /forum/post/16924393
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, and I'm sorry for your pain. your experience sounds far worse than mine.
> 
> 
> In defense of Comcast, I must point out that when I had a problem on a previous occasion, and contacted Frank on twitter, he responded very quickly. And my email yesterday to the We Care department, elicited a response from them the next day (today). Apparently the order to have a tech come out was also input incorrectly and so they are going to re-input the order from scratch and possibly get me an install sooner than a week from now.
> 
> 
> They obviously have competent and caring people there, you just need to be able to make a connection with them. I confess I also referenced these forums and pointed out that there are pages and pages of negative experiences chroncled here.



Stephan,


I've worked with Comcast for almost 6 years now ( I'm not an employee, just a concerned customer like you guys ). I do the official Comcast posts for this forum so I am a big supporter of cable







.


What I was particularly concerned about is this disconnect between the different departments of Comcast and it's negative effect that it has with the customers. It gives the perception that Comcast doesn't care or isn't concerned about what is going on in their own departments let alone how it affects their customers. That is not the case they really do care but there is a communication problem within Comcast itself.


I received a phone call yesterday from one of the V.P.'s ( not Mr. J. ) for this area and we talked about this to a great extent. He assured me that Comcast is aware of the problem and is working to get it corrected. I thought it was a very productive phone call. Do I believe him ?? Sure, because he made the mistake of giving me his phone number and asked me to call if things don't change and I have no qualms about using that phone number, just ask Mr. J.







.


I truly believe that the customer should not feel frustrated with a company just because that company can't effectively communicate within their own departments or with the customer themselves. I think Comcast will get this corrected eventually, preferably sooner rather than later.


One thing that could help is when you, the customer, have a problem let Comcast know about it. I know that can be a pain in the butt but you can't fix something if you don't know that it's broke. Conversely, when you have a good experience let Comcast know that also. Believe it or not, it really does help to know when you are doing something right just as when you do something wrong. I know that most of the posts in this forum are on the negative aspects of Comcast. People need a place to vent their frustrations and this is where they do it and they should do that but it's just as important that the positive aspects of a company should be shown also. It's not all bad, it just needs help to become better.


Ok, time for me to step down from the soapbox. I hope things do change and I will be watching










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16888028
> 
> 
> Yep, to many people where counting channel numbers and bitching about it and it seems that picture quality lost out. People should really think about what they want.... they just might get it... at a cost !!! Do you want more HD channels, at the cost of picture quality or do you want better picture quality, at the cost of the number of channels available ? You're not going to get both at least for now. Right now picture quality, at least in my area, is fine but when all those new HD channels come in August I'll be watching closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Note they still haven't turned off the 30-90 analog stations yet, but they are now broadcasting 40 digital equivalents. Hopefully once they really turn off the analog, the digital channels will look better.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16925992
> 
> 
> Stephan,
> 
> 
> I've worked with Comcast for almost 6 years now ( I'm not an employee, just a concerned customer like you guys ). I do the official Comcast posts for this forum so I am a big supporter of cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> What I was particularly concerned about is this disconnect between the different departments of Comcast and it's negative effect that it has with the customers. It gives the perception that Comcast doesn't care or isn't concerned about what is going on in their own departments let alone how it affects their customers. That is not the case they really do care but there is a communication problem within Comcast itself.
> 
> 
> I received a phone call yesterday from one of the V.P.'s ( not Mr. J. ) for this area and we talked about this to a great extent. He assured me that Comcast is aware of the problem and is working to get it corrected. I thought it was a very productive phone call. Do I believe him ?? Sure, because he made the mistake of giving me his phone number and asked me to call if things don't change and I have no qualms about using that phone number, just ask Mr. J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I truly believe that the customer should not feel frustrated with a company just because that company can't effectively communicate within their own departments or with the customer themselves. I think Comcast will get this corrected eventually, preferably sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> One thing that could help is when you, the customer, have a problem let Comcast know about it. I know that can be a pain in the butt but you can't fix something if you don't know that it's broke. Conversely, when you have a good experience let Comcast know that also. Believe it or not, it really does help to know when you are doing something right just as when you do something wrong. I know that most of the posts in this forum are on the negative aspects of Comcast. People need a place to vent their frustrations and this is where they do it and they should do that but it's just as important that the positive aspects of a company should be shown also. It's not all bad, it just needs help to become better.
> 
> 
> Ok, time for me to step down from the soapbox. I hope things do change and I will be watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Wasn't Comcast VP Rick Germano tasked with this very job almost 2 years...??? Is he even in the district anymore?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here are the new HD Lineup in my area on Tuesday August 11th:


702 KTVU HD (Fox)

703 KNTV HD (NBC)

704 KRON HD (MNT)

705 KPIX HD (CBS)

706 KICU HD (Ind.)

707 KGO HD (ABC)

709 KQED HD (PBS)

711 KKPX HD (ION)

712 KBCW HD (CW)

715 KGO HD2 (LiveWell HD)
*717 WGN America HD

719 QVC HD*

720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD

721 Comcast SportsNet California HD

722 Golf Channel HD

723 Versus HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD
*726 ESPNEWS HD

727 NBA TV HD

728 NHL Network HD

729 MLB Network HD*

730 NFL Network HD
*731 Speed HD

732 CBS College Sports HD

733 Bravo HD*

734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

736 SyFy HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA HD

739 Universal HD
*740 TV One HD

741 FX HD

742 Style HD

743 Spike HD

744 G4 HD

745 Comedy Central HD*

746 HGTV HD

747 Food Network HD

750 Discovery Channel HD

751 Animal Planet HD

752 TLC HD
*753 E! HD*

754 HD Theater
*755 Travel Channel HD*

756 Science Channel HD

757 National Geographic Channel HD

758 History Channel HD

759 CNN HD
*760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD+

763 Disney XD HD

766 Cartoon Network HD

767 Nickelodeon HD*

768 ABC Family HD

769 Disney Channel HD
*771 Planet Green HD

772 Biography Channel HD

776 The Weather Channel HD

777 BET HD

778 CMT HD

779 Fuse HD

781 VH1 HD

782 MTV HD*

783 Palladia HD
*784 Outdoor Channel HD

787 MSNBC HD

790 IFC HD

791 WE HD

794 Halmark Movie Channel HD

795 Lifetime HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

797 MGM HD*

798 AMC HD

801 HBO HD
*802 HBO Signature HD

803 HBO2 HD

805 HBO Comedy HD

807 HBO Zone HD

808 HBO Latino HD

809 Encore HD*

816 Starz HD
*817 Starz! Edge HD

818 Starz! Comedy HD

819 Starz! Kids & Family HD*

825 Showtime HD
*826 Showtime Too HD*

838 Cinemax HD
*840 ActionMax HD

841 ThrillerMax HD

847 The Movie Channel HD

871 PPV HD*


Channels listed in *Bold* are new HD channels.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here are the new HD Lineup in my Package on Tuesday August 11th:


702 KTVU HD (Fox)

703 KNTV HD (NBC)

704 KRON HD (MNT)

705 KPIX HD (CBS)

706 KICU HD (Ind.)

707 KGO HD (ABC)

709 KQED HD (PBS)

711 KKPX HD (ION)

712 KBCW HD (CW)

715 KGO HD2 (LiveWell HD)

717 WGN America HD

719 QVC HD

720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD

721 Comcast SportsNet California HD

722 Golf Channel HD

723 Versus HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD

726 ESPNEWS HD

727 NBA TV HD

728 NHL Network HD

729 MLB Network HD

730 NFL Network HD
*731 Speed HD*

732 CBS College Sports HD

733 Bravo HD

734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

736 SyFy HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA HD

739 Universal HD

740 TV One HD

741 FX HD

742 Style HD

743 Spike HD

744 G4 HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 HGTV HD

747 Food Network HD

750 Discovery Channel HD

751 Animal Planet HD

752 TLC HD

753 E! HD

754 HD Theater

755 Travel Channel HD

756 Science Channel HD

757 National Geographic Channel HD

758 History Channel HD

759 CNN HD

760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD+

763 Disney XD HD

766 Cartoon Network HD

767 Nickelodeon HD

768 ABC Family HD

769 Disney Channel HD

771 Planet Green HD

772 Biography Channel HD

776 The Weather Channel HD

777 BET HD

778 CMT HD

779 Fuse HD

781 VH1 HD

782 MTV HD

783 Palladia HD

784 Outdoor Channel HD

787 MSNBC HD

790 IFC HD

791 WE HD

794 Halmark Movie Channel HD

795 Lifetime HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

797 MGM HD

798 AMC HD
*801 HBO HD

805 HBO Comedy HD

807 HBO Zone HD

808 HBO Latino HD*

809 Encore HD
*816 Starz HD

817 Starz! Edge HD

818 Starz! Comedy HD

819 Starz! Kids & Family HD

825 Showtime HD

826 Showtime Too HD

838 Cinemax HD

840 ActionMax HD

841 ThrillerMax HD

847 The Movie Channel HD*

871 PPV HD


Channels listed in *Bold* means that are not included in my package.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16926553
> 
> 
> Wasn't Comcast VP Rick Germano tasked with this very job almost 2 years...??? Is he even in the district anymore?



Jim,


You said a bad word, Germano, he still is not on my Christmas list. I believe he has moved to the upper corporate levels. I think we are better off with Mr. J. and Mr. M.










To be honest, I think this really needs to be addressed at the local levels as well as the national levels but it needs to start locally first. Just my $1.02 ( that's 2 cents adjusted for inflation, the market tanking and various local taxes







) . Man the Giant's game better hurry up, I've got way to much time on my hands.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16926652
> 
> 
> Here are the new HD Lineup in my Package on Tuesday August 11th:
> 
> 
> *801 HBO HD
> 
> 802 HBO Signature HD
> 
> 803 HBO2 HD
> 
> 805 HBO Comedy HD
> 
> 807 HBO Zone HD
> 
> 808 HBO Latino HD*
> 
> 
> Channels listed in *Bold* means that are not included in my package.



Can you explain what you mean by not included? I'm assuming you don't have HBO, but I wasn't aware that all of those HBO channels were available or being added, specifically 802 HBO Signature HD and 803 HBO2 HD. I would love to see both of them added, but I'm pretty sure they aren't on the list to be added.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16926810
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> You said a bad word, Germano, he still is not on my Christmas list. I believe he has moved to the upper corporate levels. I think we are better off with Mr. J. and Mr. M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I think this really needs to be addressed at the local levels as well as the national levels but it needs to start locally first. Just my $1.02 ( that's 2 cents adjusted for inflation, the market tanking and various local taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . Man the Giant's game better hurry up, I've got way to much time on my hands.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, that's the thing, wasn't he supposed to be addressing this at the local level, but since he's left it's business as usual?


Who's Mr. M?


----------



## sum_random_fan

On the new lineup they didn't leave a sport for ESPNU, I wonder if that means it isn't being added in HD? Figured they'd add it in HD since so many SEC football games will be there this fall. Glad to see they finally added MLB, NBA, and ESPNews in HD.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16926089
> 
> 
> Note they still haven't turned off the 30-90 analog stations yet, but they are now broadcasting 40 digital equivalents. Hopefully once they really turn off the analog, the digital channels will look better.



The digital stations (2-75 or so) look a lot better via DTA on our table top Sony 20" than they did when recvd via direct cable connection (analog).

Of couse never got higher number channels before having the DTA box on that set.

Our plasma is watched via 6412 DVR.



...mike


----------



## StephanSF

Mike5 - You may have noted that I took the time to come back and post about the fact that my email to the We Care people of twitter fame DID reply to me, and are doing something. I think that particular group is very effecitve and genuinely concerned.


And I understand that a large corporation is hard to steer in a unified direction. Hell it's hard enough in my small company of 11 people.


But when you have ONE Live chat with TWO reps and they BOTH get something fundamental and really not very complicated wrong, you do have to wonder.


Another thing I didnt mention in my original post, and perhaps this is a personal peeve of mine. At the Comcast location, there were 7 or 8 counters. A few of them were manned, fewer than one would think considering the number of people in line. But two posts were manned by comcast staff that was doing who knows what. Not customer service to be sure. They were chatting between themselves while there was a line out the door and people obviously losing patience with the glacial pace.


Now those people may have been done for the day or on break or doing something administrative. If so, they should be doing that AWAY from the counter. Nothing is more irksome than being in a long line and seeing the staff chatting away as if there was no urgency to things.


I have no experience in changing corporate culture, but there is something not right with a company the size of comcast registering the kind of complaints we see here on the AVS forums day in and day out as regards to their customer service people.


Regards, Stephan


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16925992
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> What I was particularly concerned about is this disconnect between the different departments of Comcast and it's negative effect that it has with the customers. It gives the perception that Comcast doesn't care or isn't concerned about what is going on in their own departments let alone how it affects their customers. That is not the case they really do care but there is a communication problem within Comcast itself.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> One thing that could help is when you, the customer, have a problem let Comcast know about it. I know that can be a pain in the butt but you can't fix something if you don't know that it's broke.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What is a good snail mail address to use to contact Comcast regarding billing issue?


I have been trying to resolve 2-month overcharge on my cancelled account since Jan. I have tried visiting a local office, calling customer service, online chat several times, they told me exactly how much I should be getting a refund, but they can't seem to actually send me the check. The last time I talked to a customer service person, she basically told me that there was nothing more she can do.


I am really annoyed that I have been getting collection letters & phone calls from Comcast. So I want to try sending a physical letter to Comcast with a copy of the online chat transcript, CR number & collection notice letter. So I want to send the letter to a Comcast office where there are people reading customers' mail.



BTW, I am quite happy with Comcast service, especially HSI. I have been a cable HSI user since @home days. On-Demand on my STB doesn't work, but I am probably not missing much.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/16928736
> 
> 
> What is a good snail mail address to use to contact Comcast regarding billing issue?
> 
> 
> I have been trying to resolve 2-month overcharge on my cancelled account since Jan. I have tried visiting a local office, calling customer service, online chat several times, they told me exactly how much I should be getting a refund, but they can't seem to actually send me the check. The last time I talked to a customer service person, she basically told me that there was nothing more she can do.
> 
> 
> I am really annoyed that I have been getting collection letters & phone calls from Comcast. So I want to try sending a physical letter to Comcast with a copy of the online chat transcript, CR number & collection notice letter. So I want to send the letter to a Comcast office where there are people reading customers' mail.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am quite happy with Comcast service, especially HSI. I have been a cable HSI user since @home days. On-Demand on my STB doesn't work, but I am probably not missing much.



Yukit,


As much as I'm not a fan of Mr. Germano he is the head of Costumer Care for Comcast. I would urge you to get a hold of him and see if he can assist you with your problem. Here is an email address where you can contact him, it's an email site on the Comcast Voice site but he does post there, he has 2 posts there that might be of some help to you, it gives other ways to get help ..... http://www.comcastvoices.com/author/rick-germano/ 

In your email to him, I would have all your data spelled out for him to look at, you might even give him your phone number and ask for him or his representative call you so you can talk to them directly.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16926979
> 
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by not included? I'm assuming you don't have HBO, but I wasn't aware that all of those HBO channels were available or being added, specifically 802 HBO Signature HD and 803 HBO2 HD. I would love to see both of them added, but I'm pretty sure they aren't on the list to be added.



Jim,


Yes, they are










I have the same listing on the channel listing that I got from Comcast so be happy

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## yukit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16929928
> 
> 
> Yukit,
> 
> 
> As much as I'm not a fan of Mr. Germano he is the head of Costumer Care for Comcast. I would urge you to get a hold of him and see if he can assist you with your problem. Here is an email address where you can contact him, it's an email site on the Comcast Voice site but he does post there, he has 2 posts there that might be of some help to you, it gives other ways to get help ..... http://www.comcastvoices.com/author/rick-germano/
> 
> In your email to him, I would have all your data spelled out for him to look at, you might even give him your phone number and ask for him or his representative call you so you can talk to them directly.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the tip.


Though emailing or calling a VP of Costumer Care may mitigate my issue, that does not seem like a sensible solution for such a large organization like Comcast. I was hoping for a general method (like snail mail) to get to someone at Comcast who can actually resolve the porblem instead of passing the buck to another department.


The actual amount of refund is not a big deal, but I am a bit concerned that this may eventually appear as a delinquency on my credit report, though a CSR told me it would not.


I am off the soapbox, anyways.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukit* /forum/post/16930946
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> Though emailing or calling a VP of Costumer Care may mitigate my issue, that does not seem like a sensible solution for such a large organization like Comcast. I was hoping for a general method (like snail mail) to get to someone at Comcast who can actually resolve the porblem instead of passing the buck to another department.
> 
> 
> The actual amount of refund is not a big deal, but I am a bit concerned that this may eventually appear as a delinquency on my credit report, though a CSR told me it would not.
> 
> 
> I am off the soapbox, anyways.



Yukit,


If Mr. Germano can't fix it then no one is going to. He's not a local V.P. he is at the corporate level and is the Senior Vice President of Customer Operations. It was his stated goal to insure customers were taken care of and had a way to get their problems corrected and if it was required, he would see to it himself. That's not passing the buck, that is giving you a way to get someone at the corporate level to be made aware of your problem and to get it solved.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

I can attest that emailing Germano does yield results. He will immediately forward your inquiry to the appropriate person and you can believe they will act on it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/16931114
> 
> 
> I can attest that emailing Germano does yield results. He will immediately forward your inquiry to the appropriate person and you can believe they will act on it.



It's the Comcastic way, we have our extremely high paid executive in Philadelphia handle a local customer service issue rather than the people we've actually hired, and evidently haven't trained, to handle it. So the lesson learned here is, forget about local customer service and go right to the top instead.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16930817
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Yes, they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same listing on the channel listing that I got from Comcast so be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Okay, so you're saying that the following channels are being added?


802 HBO Signature HD

803 HBO2 HD


I ask because they are not listed in that PR you posted back on July 9th.


From list:


# HBO Comedy HD 805

# HBO Zone HD 807

# HBO Latino HD 808


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16931176
> 
> 
> Okay, so you're saying that the following channels are being added?
> 
> 
> 802 HBO Signature HD
> 
> 803 HBO2 HD
> 
> 
> I ask because they are not listed in that PR you posted back on July 9th.
> 
> 
> From list:
> 
> 
> # HBO Comedy HD 805
> 
> # HBO Zone HD 807
> 
> # HBO Latino HD 808



Yes, Jim and I said that was a preliminary list subject to change. Even the one that I got in the mail is a preliminary list to which they might add more channels to but all those HBO channels are on the latest list so...... Be Happy










Now, I'm going back and watch the Giant's beat the Phillies










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16931162
> 
> 
> It's the Comcastic way, we have our extremely high paid executive in Philadelphia handle a local customer service issue rather than the people we've actually hired, and evidently haven't trained, to handle it. So the lesson learned here is, forget about local customer service and go right to the top instead.



Jim,


The guy said he's gone the local route and got no where, the next step is to go to the next higher level. What I don't understand is he's talking about a rebate or over payment that is going to adversely affect his credit.. That I don't understand but that's between him and Comcast, I only gave him another route to take to get his problem looked at and corrected.


Ok, now I'm really going back to the game










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16931329
> 
> 
> Yes, Jim and I said that was a preliminary list subject to change. Even the one that I got in the mail is a preliminary list to which they might add more channels to but all those HBO channels are on the latest list so...... Be Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm going back and watch the Giant's beat the Phillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Cool, now I just need to find out if Santa Rosa will get those channels before late September.


It is a pretty good game for the Giants, something to watch until a real baseball team comes on at 5pm anyway.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16931366
> 
> 
> Cool, now I just need to find out if Santa Rosa will get those channels before late September.
> 
> 
> It is a pretty good game for the Giants, something to watch until a real baseball team comes on at 5pm anyway.



Ok, commercial time.


Jim, I didn't know you were a Braves fan !!!

















Commercial's over with, back to the Giant's game


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16931422
> 
> 
> Ok, commercial time.
> 
> 
> Jim, I didn't know you were a Braves fan !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial's over with, back to the Giant's game
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Funny! I knew when I posted that you'd come back with that.


Uh, no, that would be the best team in baseball that I'm a fan of, my hometown Los Angeles Dodgers.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16923694
> 
> 
> Cal,
> 
> 
> I think as time goes on and they do more areas that the time frame will get shorter since they are now use to doing it and can avoid holdups that have happened before. The more you do something the better you get at doing it and the faster you can go but they do want to do it right the first time so you don't have to go back and fix stuff because you went to fast. Sort of a catch 22 situation.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



This confuses me. Comcast has obviously successfully finished the conversion in some areas, but it's been over 3 months since the date on the letter sent out to Fremont customers (5/1), and there are still plenty of analog channels in the 35-84 range , and we still don't have last November's set of HD channels . From what I can remember back in the spring when the first areas were transitioned, it was only about a month from start to finish. It really doesn't seem like the time frame is getting shorter.


Any chance you can find out what's going on?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16931434
> 
> 
> Uh, no, that would be the best team in baseball that I'm a fan of, my hometown Los Angeles Dodgers.



ack. even in the too-cool-for-sports bay area, you can't expect us to let *that* go by without a fight.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16926652
> 
> 
> Here are the new HD Lineup in my Package on Tuesday August 11th:
> 
> *801 HBO HD
> 
> 802 HBO Signature HD
> 
> 803 HBO2 HD
> 
> 805 HBO Comedy HD
> 
> 807 HBO Zone HD
> 
> 808 HBO Latino HD*
> 
> 809 Encore HD
> *816 Starz HD
> 
> 817 Starz! Edge HD
> 
> 818 Starz! Comedy HD
> 
> 819 Starz! Kids & Family HD
> 
> 825 Showtime HD
> 
> 826 Showtime Too HD
> 
> 838 Cinemax HD
> 
> 840 ActionMax HD
> 
> 841 ThrillerMax HD
> 
> 847 The Movie Channel HD*



Does anyone know if HBO2 HD and Showtime Too HD are actually the East Coast feeds?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sum_random_fan* /forum/post/16927261
> 
> 
> On the new lineup they didn't leave a sport for ESPNU, I wonder if that means it isn't being added in HD? Figured they'd add it in HD since so many SEC football games will be there this fall. Glad to see they finally added MLB, NBA, and ESPNews in HD.



Does anybody around here get ESPNU in SD?


I thought Comcast didn't include ESPNU as it is a direct competitor to CBS College Sports (formerly CSTV) channel.


-- Don


----------



## Tom Koegel

That's a pretty interesting HD channel list posted by nbc11newsclips. I guess I will now be able to stop fuming when I see those Comcast ads about "more HD" and "HD intervention." (At least when they actually roll this all out.) I haven't done the work to do a complete comparison, but there are clearly quite a few channels not presently available on D* (my current provider). Most notable, to me at least, are the variants of HBO (D* only gets the East and West coast feeds of HBO, so for anyone not too stupid to use a DVR, it's really just one HD channel); AMC-HD (with Mad Men about to return for a new season); and IFC-HD. I'm pretty sure that all those variants of Cinemax and Showtime are available on D*. I've never quite figured out why they allocated their bandwidth to the lesser competitors of HBO in terms of HD presentation, but that's the way it's set up on D*. Really limits the value of an HBO subscription. On the plus side for D*, they still have much better sports coverage (the RSNs in HD, the league packages, and Tennis Channel).


In any event, I'm curious to know if anyone knows whether--once the removal of expanded basic 35-82 from analog transmission is complete--there will be a differentiation in service between the 750 MHz areas and the 860 MHz areas. If Comcast is able to present this lineup in all its service areas, then they will have gone a long way to "leveling the playing field", to riff on that current D* commercial. The issue will really no longer be HD coverage (although there will be some personal choice issues for any given customer--what's more important, Tennis Channel or AMC-HD?). The focus will be on quality of service (reliability, PQ including three-packing vs. MPEG4 conversion, etc.), quality of equipment, and bundling of other services (where Comcast of course has a clear advantage).


I switched to D* in February, and the sports package issue and my complete loathing for Motorola DVRs would probably mean the choice would have been the same even if I had switched in the fall when Comcast's expanded HD offerings were available. But it would have been a much closer call. And I've now got a more complicated story to tell when local non-techies ask my opinion.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/16935439
> 
> 
> Does anybody around here get ESPNU in SD?
> 
> 
> I thought Comcast didn't include ESPNU as it is a direct competitor to CBS College Sports (formerly CSTV) channel.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Channel 420, at least in my area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16934953
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if HBO2 HD and Showtime Too HD are actually the East Coast feeds?



Given that the SD versions are the west feeds I would guess that the HD versions will be as well. It would be nice to have the east versions as it solves some DVR conflicts, but these channels run their programs multiple times during the week so it's not a big deal. While they do have both east and west of the main channel in SD I can't see them wasting the space they have on extra versions of the HD given they're already 3-packing the HD channels as it is.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16935518
> 
> 
> That's a pretty interesting HD channel list posted by nbc11newsclips. I guess I will now be able to stop fuming when I see those Comcast ads about "more HD" and "HD intervention." (At least when they actually roll this all out.) I haven't done the work to do a complete comparison, but there are clearly quite a few channels not presently available on D* (my current provider). Most notable, to me at least, are the variants of HBO (D* only gets the East and West coast feeds of HBO, so for anyone not too stupid to use a DVR, it's really just one HD channel); AMC-HD (with Mad Men about to return for a new season); and IFC-HD. I'm pretty sure that all those variants of Cinemax and Showtime are available on D*. I've never quite figured out why they allocated their bandwidth to the lesser competitors of HBO in terms of HD presentation, but that's the way it's set up on D*. Really limits the value of an HBO subscription. On the plus side for D*, they still have much better sports coverage (the RSNs in HD, the league packages, and Tennis Channel).
> 
> 
> In any event, I'm curious to know if anyone knows whether--once the removal of expanded basic 35-82 from analog transmission is complete--there will be a differentiation in service between the 750 MHz areas and the 860 MHz areas. If Comcast is able to present this lineup in all its service areas, then they will have gone a long way to "leveling the playing field", to riff on that current D* commercial. The issue will really no longer be HD coverage (although there will be some personal choice issues for any given customer--what's more important, Tennis Channel or AMC-HD?). The focus will be on quality of service (reliability, PQ including three-packing vs. MPEG4 conversion, etc.), quality of equipment, and bundling of other services (where Comcast of course has a clear advantage).
> 
> 
> I switched to D* in February, and the sports package issue and my complete loathing for Motorola DVRs would probably mean the choice would have been the same even if I had switched in the fall when Comcast's expanded HD offerings were available. But it would have been a much closer call. And I've now got a more complicated story to tell when local non-techies ask my opinion.



Keep in mind that on many channels, particularly the cablenet type channels, which are the channels that Comcast is adding so many of, the PQ quality via DirecTV is a bit better. With just Syfy and HBO the quality is clearly better on DirecTV for example. Comcast is simply not giving the channels enough bandwidth, as long as there's no fast motion the Comcast version is fine, but it falls down when there is.


I really wish Comcast had stayed with their "hands off" policy regarding PQ, but for them to be competitive they simply couldn't. Now, once these channels have switched to MPEG4 transmission(HBO is already MPEG4) then things might improve, although by then they'll probably just squeeze even more channels per QAM rather than let the channels "breathe" with some extra bandwidth.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936252
> 
> 
> Given that the SD versions are the west feeds I would guess that the HD versions will be as well. It would be nice to have the east versions as it solves some DVR conflicts, but these channels run their programs multiple times during the week so it's not a big deal. While they do have both east and west of the main channel in SD I can't see them wasting the space they have on extra versions of the HD given they're already 3-packing the HD channels as it is.



Our preference is to watch some stuff on HBO and Showtime (Bill Maher, Entourage, Weeds, etc.) in real time rather than later in the evening and the East Coast feeds would let us watch them in HD rather than stretched SD.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936252
> 
> 
> Given that the SD versions are the west feeds I would guess that the HD versions will be as well. It would be nice to have the east versions as it solves some DVR conflicts, but these channels run their programs multiple times during the week so it's not a big deal. While they do have both east and west of the main channel in SD I can't see them wasting the space they have on extra versions of the HD given they're already 3-packing the HD channels as it is.



On Comcast, many of the HD versions of Expanded Basic channels are actually east coast feeds. FoodTV HD is one example.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/16936466
> 
> 
> On Comcast, many of the HD versions of Expanded Basic channels are actually east coast feeds. FoodTV HD is one example.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Yes, I don't think they even have 2 versions of the feed, most cablenet channels only have the one feed for their HD channel. USA and Syfy are 2 examples, it's primarily only the premiums that have both east and west feeds of HD channels.


Put another way, if there's a west coast feed of the HD channel in question, that would be the one Comcast will use.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16936457
> 
> 
> Our preference is to watch some stuff on HBO and Showtime (Bill Maher, Entourage, Weeds, etc.) in real time rather than later in the evening and the East Coast feeds would let us watch them in HD rather than stretched SD.



So do I, in fact having HBO via Comcast now instead of DirecTV I've had to get used to the west coast time zone feed, "True Blood" at 9pm instead of at 6pm for example. It's definitely nice having those earlier feeds.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936346
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that on many channels, particularly the cablenet type channels, which are the channels that Comcast is adding so many of, the PQ quality via DirecTV is a bit better. With just Syfy and HBO the quality is clearly better on DirecTV for example. Comcast is simply not giving the channels enough bandwidth, as long as there's no fast motion the Comcast version is fine, but it falls down when there is.
> 
> 
> I really wish Comcast had stayed with their "hands off" policy regarding PQ, but for them to be competitive they simply couldn't. Now, once these channels have switched to MPEG4 transmission(HBO is already MPEG4) then things might improve, although by then they'll probably just squeeze even more channels per QAM rather than let the channels "breathe" with some extra bandwidth.



Very true. The NDTC in Denver which encodes everything uses gear from Imagine networks and it's just plain not good. They know it too, and could use gear from other vendors that comcast uses that would mux it without nearly as many artifacts as the imagine gear creates, but they just don't care about quality.


They can add a lot of channels to catch up in count to DirecTV and VZ, but the quality of the encode will always keep them in the #2 or #3 place because they refuse to address the problem.


Some folks in the comcast systems know about this problem and ared frustrated about it, but the NDTC is run out of a seperate group and they don't have much pull over it. But none of the systems use the imagine gear for VOD stat muxing, etc...


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936346
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that on many channels, particularly the cablenet type channels, which are the channels that Comcast is adding so many of, the PQ quality via DirecTV is a bit better. With just Syfy and HBO the quality is clearly better on DirecTV for example. Comcast is simply not giving the channels enough bandwidth, as long as there's no fast motion the Comcast version is fine, but it falls down when there is.
> 
> 
> I really wish Comcast had stayed with their "hands off" policy regarding PQ, but for them to be competitive they simply couldn't. Now, once these channels have switched to MPEG4 transmission(HBO is already MPEG4) then things might improve, although by then they'll probably just squeeze even more channels per QAM rather than let the channels "breathe" with some extra bandwidth.



I'm very aware of the difference, having spent a fair bit of time in this thread complaining about BSG on the-channel-nka-SyFy back when I was a Comcast customer. But I figured I'd stay away from the topic lest somebody accuse me of trollery. And the three-packing artifacts really do seem to bother some folks more than others. Just like some of us are irritated by faux-HD-ovision provided by KNTV on some Giants broadcasts. And some don't even notice it.


On the MPEG2 vs. MPEG4 point, isn't that an issue for Comcast of having cable boxes for their customers that can decompress MPEG4 transmissions? I can't imagine (for HBO or otherwise) that Comcast is going to have that weapon in its arsenal, because they'd have to replace all the old DCH and DCT boxes out there. Seems to me that HBO may transmit to the providers by MPEG4 (is that what you meant?), but if the provider doesn't have the infrastructure, then it is stuck with the bigger bandwidth requirement of MPEG2. I think that's why folks with really old D* boxes are limited to just a few channels now (and why ESPN-HD shows up two different places in the guides--one in MPEG2 and one in MPEG4). D* is slowly pulling the plug on the old MPEG2 channels as they get their customers to upgrade to the newer MPEG4 boxes.


According to this link , the first Motorola cable box with MPEG4 is the DCX series. That wasn't available around these parts when I was still a Comcast customer. Heck, I couldn't even get a DCH box when I wanted to dump my DCT!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16936728
> 
> 
> I'm very aware of the difference, having spent a fair bit of time in this thread complaining about BSG on the-channel-nka-SyFy back when I was a Comcast customer. But I figured I'd stay away from the topic lest somebody accuse me of trollery. And the three-packing artifacts really do seem to bother some folks more than others. Just like some of us are irritated by faux-HD-ovision provided by KNTV on some Giants broadcasts. And some don't even notice it.
> 
> 
> On the MPEG2 vs. MPEG4 point, isn't that an issue for Comcast of having cable boxes for their customers that can decompress MPEG4 transmissions? I can't imagine (for HBO or otherwise) that Comcast is going to have that weapon in its arsenal, because they'd have to replace all the old DCH and DCT boxes out there. Seems to me that HBO may transmit to the providers by MPEG4 (is that what you meant?), but if the provider doesn't have the infrastructure, then it is stuck with the bigger bandwidth requirement of MPEG2. I think that's why folks with really old D* boxes are limited to just a few channels now (and why ESPN-HD shows up two different places in the guides--one in MPEG2 and one in MPEG4). D* is slowly pulling the plug on the old MPEG2 channels as they get their customers to upgrade to the newer MPEG4 boxes.
> 
> 
> According to this link , the first Motorola cable box with MPEG4 is the DCX series. That wasn't available around these parts when I was still a Comcast customer. Heck, I couldn't even get a DCH box when I wanted to dump my DCT!



The big issue with the DCH's and DCT's isn't that they don't have mpeg4, it's that the UI is just awful, and has that 80's style font for everything. Just get a Tivo or something that has a decent interface and by the time having MPEG4 will buy you anything they'll be a better option out there (the cablecard Tivo's already have MPEG4 decoders in them anyway).


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16936757
> 
> 
> The big issue with the DCH's and DCT's isn't that they don't have mpeg4, it's that the UI is just awful, and has that 80's style font for everything. Just get a Tivo or something that has a decent interface and by the time having MPEG4 will buy you anything they'll be a better option out there (the cablecard Tivo's already have MPEG4 decoders in them anyway).



Yeah, as I said before, I am no fan of the Motorola boxes currently in use by Comcast in the SF Bay Area. The point, though, has to do with bandwidth. Keenan was wondering (if I read him correctly) if Comcast might have the potential to transmit without three-packing by moving to MPEG4 transmission. But with a huge installed base of MPEG2-only devices, Comcast doesn't have that option. And I'm guessing that they are three-packing because MPEG2 doesn't leave them enough bandwidth to expand HD channels and continue to provide HSI and OnDemand and voice etc. etc. But instead they three-pack.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16936728
> 
> 
> I'm very aware of the difference, having spent a fair bit of time in this thread complaining about BSG on the-channel-nka-SyFy back when I was a Comcast customer. But I figured I'd stay away from the topic lest somebody accuse me of trollery. And the three-packing artifacts really do seem to bother some folks more than others. Just like some of us are irritated by faux-HD-ovision provided by KNTV on some Giants broadcasts. And some don't even notice it.
> 
> 
> On the MPEG2 vs. MPEG4 point, isn't that an issue for Comcast of having cable boxes for their customers that can decompress MPEG4 transmissions? I can't imagine (for HBO or otherwise) that Comcast is going to have that weapon in its arsenal, because they'd have to replace all the old DCH and DCT boxes out there. Seems to me that HBO may transmit to the providers by MPEG4 (is that what you meant?), but if the provider doesn't have the infrastructure, then it is stuck with the bigger bandwidth requirement of MPEG2. I think that's why folks with really old D* boxes are limited to just a few channels now (and why ESPN-HD shows up two different places in the guides--one in MPEG2 and one in MPEG4). D* is slowly pulling the plug on the old MPEG2 channels as they get their customers to upgrade to the newer MPEG4 boxes.
> 
> 
> According to this link , the first Motorola cable box with MPEG4 is the DCX series. That wasn't available around these parts when I was still a Comcast customer. Heck, I couldn't even get a DCH box when I wanted to dump my DCT!



Regarding HBO, for awhile they were providing both MPEG2 and MPEG4 distribution feeds of some or all of their channels. I believe as of late last year though only the MPEG4 feeds are transmitted now. Which means that Comcast is taking an MPEG4 feed and re-muxing/transcoding/whatever it into an MPEG2 feed for delivery on their systems. That can't be good for the quality of the signal.


I think it's going to be a very long time before Comcast is running an MPEG4 delivery system similar to what DirecTV is already doing.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16936831
> 
> 
> Yeah, as I said before, I am no fan of the Motorola boxes currently in use by Comcast in the SF Bay Area. The point, though, has to do with bandwidth. Keenan was wondering (if I read him correctly) if Comcast might have the potential to transmit without three-packing by moving to MPEG4 transmission. But with a huge installed base of MPEG2-only devices, Comcast doesn't have that option. And I'm guessing that they are three-packing because MPEG2 doesn't leave them enough bandwidth to expand HD channels and continue to provide HSI and OnDemand and voice etc. etc. But instead they three-pack.



Yes, what I meant was, even if/when they go to MPEG4, they'll likely just pack even more channels per QAM negating any benefit of the smaller bandwidth requirement of MPEG4.


It's worth noting, that while DirecTV undoubtedly has carriage rights for all the HBO HD channels, AMC-HD, and several other HD channels they currently do not carry, they are not squeezing the bandwidth of their current lineup just to add them, in effect sacrificing PQ, something that Comcast has done. No doubt they'll be added when the next bird goes up in Sept, CSNBA will likely go full-time as well.


----------



## walk

Tom, D* does carry all the HBO channels in HD, with maybe one exception (HBO Latino?)


But there are definitely a few HD channels in that list that D* doesn't yet have, like AMC and IFC.


Of course whether Petaluma or X-area will actually get them is a complete mystery. To my knowledge we still haven't got the last round of HD channels here yet.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936940
> 
> 
> Yes, what I meant was, even if/when they go to MPEG4, they'll likely just pack even more channels per QAM negating any benefit of the smaller bandwidth requirement of MPEG4.
> 
> 
> It's worth noting, that while DirecTV undoubtedly has carriage rights for all the HBO HD channels, AMC-HD, and several other HD channels they currently do not carry, they are not squeezing the bandwidth of their current lineup just to add them, in effect sacrificing PQ, something that Comcast has done. No doubt they'll be added when the next bird goes up in Sept, CSNBA will likely go full-time as well.



Let me clear about what I was trying to say - you can do stat muxing of HD to save bandwidth and not compromise HD quality very much on most HD feeds. HBO tends to use very good encoders, and squeezing it will hurt. A lot of other networks don't push the resolution and quality as much, and squeezing them can be pretty transparent, WITH THE RIGHT EQUIPMENT. The problem is that COmcast is not using the right equipment to do so.


You would be amazed at how good the technology is to process video these days. It's too bad that comcast isn't taking advantage of it. If they did, they could do the 3 pack without hurting the video...


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/16936987
> 
> 
> Tom, D* does carry all the HBO channels in HD, with maybe one exception (HBO Latino?) . . .



Walk, I'm sure that D* doesn't carry any of the HBOs in HD other than the East and West feed of the main channel. The guide never shows those channels as HD, I've never seen an HD program on them, and it's been a subject of a lot of grumbling over in the DirecTV thread. And it is confirmed by this Forum's official list here .


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/16937085
> 
> 
> Walk, I'm sure that D* doesn't carry any of the HBOs in HD other than the East and West feed of the main channel. The guide never shows those channels as HD, I've never seen an HD program on them, and it's been a subject of a lot of grumbling over in the DirecTV thread. And it is confirmed by this Forum's official list here .



Correct, DirecTV does not carry any HBO HD other than the east and west feed of the main channel. It's one of the things D* subs have been whining about, I expect they'll light up when the new sat is ready later this year.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16937024
> 
> 
> Let me clear about what I was trying to say - you can do stat muxing of HD to save bandwidth and not compromise HD quality very much on most HD feeds. HBO tends to use very good encoders, and squeezing it will hurt. A lot of other networks don't push the resolution and quality as much, and squeezing them can be pretty transparent, WITH THE RIGHT EQUIPMENT. The problem is that COmcast is not using the right equipment to do so.
> 
> 
> You would be amazed at how good the technology is to process video these days. It's too bad that comcast isn't taking advantage of it. If they did, they could do the 3 pack without hurting the video...



Oh, I'm sure it can be good, the fact that I can see artifacting on occasion, that I don't see on the DirecTV feed, tells me that Comcast simply isn't trying hard enough, for what ever reason.


----------



## walk

I coulda swore I got about 4-5 HBO channels in HD but I could be mis-remembering..

I know when I decided to keep Showtime it was a tossup between that and Starz, both have about 6 HD channels, I wasn't considering keeping HBO really, maybe because it only had the 2 HD channels...


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16935612
> 
> 
> (ESPNU is on) Channel 420, at least in my area.



Well, how about that - it's on 420 out here as well. I didn't notice it coming on as TiVo hasn't got its scheduling information yet, so it hasn't sent out an official "we detected a service change - ESPNU has been added" message.


Apparently, it was added at the same time the NFL Network situation was fixed.


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/16944735
> 
> 
> Well, how about that - it's on 420 out here as well. I didn't notice it coming on as TiVo hasn't got its scheduling information yet, so it hasn't sent out an official "we detected a service change - ESPNU has been added" message.
> 
> 
> Apparently, it was added at the same time the NFL Network situation was fixed.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Don,


My TivoHD doesn't have any guide data for it either nor does it show the call letters, ESPNU, I had to check my Comcast box to see what it was. Tivo's really getting sloppy with it's updating it's guide data, I can only imagine the fiasco it will be when Comcast adds all those new HD channels later this month










One other thing..... How about those Giants ?? Sorry about that being off topic but it's been a while since they've looked this good










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16936656
> 
> 
> So do I, in fact having HBO via Comcast now instead of DirecTV I've had to get used to the west coast time zone feed, "True Blood" at 9pm instead of at 6pm for example. It's definitely nice having those earlier feeds.



Although you've gotta be careful about watching East Coast feeds of cable dramas during dinner time! I should have learned my lesson with The Sopranos, but I still sometimes watch the early feed of True Blood...











Patty


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/16945727
> 
> 
> Although you've gotta be careful about watching East Coast feeds of cable dramas during dinner time! I should have learned my lesson with The Sopranos, but I still sometimes watch the early feed of True Blood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Yes, it can be a bit unsettling at times.


----------



## c3

TiVo won't have any guide data until the channel shows up here:

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlisti....do?aid=zap2it


----------



## Keenan

If RCN can do it, there shouldn't be any reason why Comcast can't do it as well.


RCN Selects TiVo as its Primary DVR Platform
http://investor.rcn.com/releasedetai...leaseID=401063 
http://www.rcn.com/j/tivo?bid=banner...09-08-03--TiVo 


(Thanks to *bfdtv* in the TiVo thread.)


----------



## mpatnode

Are Comcast's radio channels encrypted? When I try to tune to the 900 channels on my ATI DCT, Vista Media Center shows the "No Tuner Available". It's not a big deal since it's actually easier to use the cablebox for local radio stations, but I'm curious why they don't show up. I assume they would if I had a CableCard installed?


----------



## stretch437

Weird - same thing is happening over in the SF Bay OTA forum.


All I know is I have had no problems getting Comcast's QAM audio-only channels (with no STB necessary) in the past.


I'll check to see if something has changed recently.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16945940
> 
> 
> If RCN can do it, there shouldn't be any reason why Comcast can't do it as well.
> 
> 
> RCN Selects TiVo as its Primary DVR Platform
> http://investor.rcn.com/releasedetai...leaseID=401063
> http://www.rcn.com/j/tivo?bid=banner...09-08-03--TiVo
> 
> 
> (Thanks to *bfdtv* in the TiVo thread.)



Jim,


Read this article from Light Reading......
http://www.lightreading.com/document...ng_sitedefault 


This is the part that interested me...



> Quote:
> Comcast also announced intentions to offer TiVo as a "primary DVR option" in a yet-to-be announced tru2way market, but has not pinpointed a launch date. If Comcast opts to go wider with that strategy, RCN's use of the TiVo DVR as a competitive differentiator may be short-lived.



This is not the Motorola/Tivo software option that they released months ago and Yes, I've already asked Mr. J. about this










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/16945759
> 
> 
> TiVo won't have any guide data until the channel shows up here:
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlisti....do?aid=zap2it



I had this problem before with the last loading of channels ( see here ). I sent Zap2It an E-mail, and this may have been just a coincidence, but the new channels showed up on the guide within a week.


The website says to send an E-mail to [email protected] with the following directions:

_If you wish to report a cable or satellite lineup discrepancy: please fill-in the "Subject:" line as "Lineup Discrepancy," and include the following information or your request will not be processed:_
_Cable System Name (please copy exactly from our list of providers)_
_Specific Description of Problem (channels missing or incorrect, program data incorrect, date/time of specific occurrence, etc.)_
_Provider Phone Number_
_Provider Service (cable, satellite)_
_Apartment or Hotel Complex Name (if applicable)_
_City_
_State_
_Zip Code_

-- Don


----------



## nbc11newsclips

at midnight tonight, they will be getting Comcast Central


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16950413
> 
> 
> at midnight tonight, they will be getting Comcast Central



cool... I wonder if that new iTV icon that showed up on my quick menu has anything to do with Comcast Central. Currently it says "Application Unavailable"


----------



## stretch437

juct checked friend's system and finally the analog channels (channels numbered over 35 or so) are finally gone on the stanford side of palo alto. they'll have to look at titantv or silicondust to find ESPN now...


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16950413
> 
> 
> at midnight tonight, they will be getting Comcast Central



Huh?










I don't think so.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16950531
> 
> 
> cool... I wonder if that new iTV icon that showed up on my quick menu has anything to do with Comcast Central. Currently it says "Application Unavailable"



I think this is what you are looking for.....
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r22357449-What-is-iTV 


So far this offers Caller ID on your tv screen but it could be used for other things also. This has been rolled out on the East coast and now seems like it's going to come to the Left Coast.


I'd rather see the Whole House Dvr implemented which for me would be more useful but some people might find this to their liking.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16947362
> 
> 
> Are Comcast's radio channels encrypted? When I try to tune to the 900 channels on my ATI DCT, Vista Media Center shows the "No Tuner Available".



I get them just fine using a generic PCI based ATSC/QAM tuner on Linux (i.e. unencrypted).


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/16952282
> 
> 
> I get them just fine using a generic PCI based ATSC/QAM tuner on Linux (i.e. unencrypted).



Thanks. I'll go pound on thegreenbutton to figure out what's going on. Anyone know of a simple tuner app that I can run outside of VMC to test the ATI DCT?


----------



## superrecord

ok, I have comcast (and hate them) at my place and have a big family. everyone has got their own televisions going in their own rooms. anyhow, I dont want to pay for more boxes monthly and some of the channels just went out. Can I buy a 3rd party DTA and get these channels back or will comcast see my box and then fine me? I am really not trying to give them any money at this point.


thanks for any advice..


----------



## audiovid

> ok, I have comcast (and hate them) at my place and have a big family..


If you have TVs and recorders with digital tuners then you can watch QAM channels. They are differently numbered, but you can correlate the Comcast channel number to the QAm channel number because Comcast shipped all their subscribers DTAs. There is a method titled Tuning COMCAST Cable-QAM Channels in the Tuning section at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=131 that describes how to.


If you do not have ATSC tuners in the TVs, you need boxes to convert the digital signals to analog.


Cable and TV share the same frequencies, so you could probably use an OTA conversion box if you really really want to avoid Comcast.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovid* /forum/post/16958087
> 
> 
> Cable and TV share the same frequencies, so you could probably use an OTA conversion box if you really really want to avoid Comcast.



OTA uses ATSC. Cable uses QAM. These two modulations are not compatible.


----------



## stretch437

... even if the frequencies overlap.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superrecord* /forum/post/16957326
> 
> 
> ok, I have comcast (and hate them) at my place and have a big family. everyone has got their own televisions going in their own rooms. anyhow, I dont want to pay for more boxes monthly and some of the channels just went out. Can I buy a 3rd party DTA and get these channels back or will comcast see my box and then fine me? I am really not trying to give them any money at this point.
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice..



Note Comcast will give you two DTA's for free. I'm assuming you still plan to pay for the basic or extended basic service. Note the free DTA's don't provide pay-per-view or premium channels, they just convert the digital signal.


If you really want to buy your own, it should work fine. Just like a Tivo or Windows Media Center box with a digital receiver. If your TV's are already digital, all the basic (and most likely most the extended) digital channels will probably just work. Comcast no longer counts the number of TVs in the house.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16954249
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll go pound on thegreenbutton to figure out what's going on. Anyone know of a simple tuner app that I can run outside of VMC to test the ATI DCT?



It doesn't exist. The way the code is written, the DCT can only talk to VMC. It's part of the DRM/contrent security crap that is forced upon cablecard the way MSFT implemented it.


----------



## rsra13

Last night I recorded, and watched, 30 Days of Night (average to low movie) from Encore HD and was pleasantly surprised with the quality. After recording several movies from HBO HD and getting dissapointed with the quality, it was great to see that some other channels can keep a good quality. The picture actually looked near Blu-ray, watched at night, in a 100'' screen.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I watched an OnDemand Sundance movie "A World Without Thieves" which had a lot of action scenes and don't recall any pixelation. But recording "True Blood" was so disappointed in the actions scenes with heavy macroblocking. Until Comcast fixes that (with better recompression) maybe they ought to charge only $1.98 a month for HBO.


----------



## stretch437

i distinctly remember remarking more than once recently during movies shown on encore HD that they seemed to have unusually (for comcast anyways) high picture quality.


someone who is familiar with 3-packing and bitrates and all that can probably explain why.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/16963109
> 
> 
> I watched an OnDemand Sundance movie "A World Without Thieves" which had a lot of action scenes and don't recall any pixelation. But recording "True Blood" was so disappointed in the actions scenes with heavy macroblocking. Until Comcast fixes that (with better recompression) maybe they ought to charge only $1.98 a month for HBO.



I agree, Comcast already charges 30% more for HBO/SHO than DirecTV, and for an inferior product to boot. Only reason I have HBO with Comcast is the free for 2 year promo.


----------



## rsra13

The problem with HBO HD may be, as mentioned previously here if my memory doesn't fail me, that they (HBO) enconde their shows in mp4, they send that data to Comcast and Comcast convert that to MPG2, so you can imagine the results if you don't have the right tools to do that process.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/16963310
> 
> 
> The problem with HBO HD may be, as mentioned previously here if my memory doesn't fail me, that they (HBO) enconde their shows in mp4, they send that data to Comcast and Comcast convert that to MPG2, so you can imagine the results if you don't have the right tools to do that process.



This is done at HITS, home of the 3-pack transcoding as well. I wish comcast would get some clue here and use better quality gear.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/16965279
> 
> 
> This is done at HITS, home of the 3-pack transcoding as well. I wish comcast would get some clue here and use better quality gear.



You just need to tell DirectTV marketing how to use the fact in their advertising. Much more effective than to expect Comcast to care about what existing customers want...


----------



## Brian Conrad

I watched last weeks episode of "True Blood" again this time OnDemand and it was far better than the real-time encoding that you get when you watch or record the broadcast. And you will notice if you record the shows you get the last few minutes of the previous hour instead of the show starting right up as you would do with any other broadcast. It must take a couple minutes to fill the encode buffers and creates the delay. This was really noticeable with last night's Bill Maher show that I recorded.


So if you want better PQ you have to do OnDemand and avoid the water cooler the following morning since it often is not up there right away though Showtime has been known for put episodes in advance OnDemand.


----------



## diskus

How do you guys measure this PQ?


----------



## Brian Conrad

With today's compression techonology you should not be seeing macroblocking even on an action scene. In the particular episode of True Blood, Jason is being chased and much of that scene with the real-time encoding was macroblocked. I believe the term is quad-pelling which is a technique that simplifies the blocks during action to reduce bitrate. The OnDemand version did not have much of that at all and what there was barely noticeable. Most here notice the recompressed show look grainier. The OnDemand version was definitely cleaner. Recompression will introduce a grainy look.


----------



## Keenan

That's the scene I saw it on as well. It's fairly easy to see, when I saw it during Eureka awhile back it was so bad you didn't even know it was a person that had walked by, all you saw was a brief pixelated mess where they should have been.


----------



## Brian Conrad

There was one episode where people were blurred intentionally (two back I think). Syfy has what I call dirty blocks and winds up grainy. Not sure if that is due to Comcast recompressing for three packing or that's how they get them from the network. I actually see less macroblocking on Syfy than HBO now. On Bill Maher's opening skit they had some cross-dissolves and the encoder quad-pelled them. That should not have happened.


----------



## Keenan

On the Syfy image I compared the Comcast feed to the DirecTV feed and with the Comcast image the person was reduced to red/green blocky pixels, not even a distinguishable person, just a blocky mess moving across the screen. With the DirecTV feed the person was clearly distinguishable.


What ever Comcast is doing, it seems to have the most trouble with closeup rapid movement, like when someone is moving quickly close to the camera such as the fight scene with Jason on True Blood.


----------



## Mikef5

Just got an email updating the schedule for the addition of the new HD channels for some of the Bay Area. They are doing a systematic roll out to insure in goes without a hitch. I'm posting as I received it so there is no question about what was or wasn't said.


_____________________________________________________


You asked me for a schedule for the World of More high-definition channel launches we announced on July 10th, ( http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=292 ) and I can share the following information without giving my competition too much info.


Please note that we continue to use a very structured and phased approach to our launches due to the large number of customers, vast geographic region and our focus on providing superior service to our customers.

*August 10th


The World of More channel changes will occur in Novato and San Rafael.


August 17th


The World of More channel changes will occur in Santa Clara and Sunnyvale.


August 18th


The World of More channel changes will occur in Cupertino and Los Altos.


August 19th


The World of More channel changes will occur in Mountain View and Saratoga.


August 20th


The World of More channel changes will occur in Milpitas.*



Stay Tuned.and thanks for continuing to share your opinionsas you know I stop by the Forum fairly regularly to keep my fingers on the pulse but your ongoing efforts to bring the major issues to my attention is deeply appreciated.


________________________________________________________


That's the roll out list for now, if there are any changes or additions I'll post them here. As a side note. The schedule I received in the mail said that Milpitas wouldn't get the new channels until the 27th of August so it looks like it's going to come a week sooner than what the mailed schedule said. Hope that goes for the rest of the areas.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## calbear289

I noticed Palo Alto isn't on the list. Is our service lumped in with Mountain View, or are we not getting new channels?


Thanks


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16971684
> 
> 
> On the Syfy image I compared the Comcast feed to the DirecTV feed and with the Comcast image the person was reduced to red/green blocky pixels, not even a distinguishable person, just a blocky mess moving across the screen. With the DirecTV feed the person was clearly distinguishable.
> 
> 
> What ever Comcast is doing, it seems to have the most trouble with closeup rapid movement, like when someone is moving quickly close to the camera such as the fight scene with Jason on True Blood.



The basketball game on Hung was highly pixelated. True Blood didn't have many scenes that would have led to pixelation. Still was grainy which happens when you compress an already compressed image. I wonder if HBO knows about this. I guess Comcast isn't large enough of a subscriber base for them to still provide an MPEG-2 stream.


----------



## millerwill

Nothing re the East Bay?


----------



## mds54

Still unbelieveable that they can skip the biggest city in the area....San Jose.

No dates at all???


----------



## henree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/16975329
> 
> 
> Nothing re the East Bay?



Just got my motorolla 6200 box from comcast. And it appears that if I run the coaxial cable directly into my unit I get all the Hd channels. And I scroll can through them pretty fast. But when I use a splitter, a lot of Hd channels give me the message " One Moment Please". Do you think the splitter is not giving enough juice to the cable box? Would an amplifier help this issue. It is always the same Hd channels that don't work. With the splitter my channel surfing slows down as well. I only have one coaxial outlet in my apartment.


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16975426
> 
> 
> Still unbelieveable that they can skip the biggest city in the area....San Jose.
> 
> No dates at all???



I totally agree.


----------



## Cal1981

This isn't HD specific but it is a Comcast issue. We have three TV hookups (2 DVRs and a Moto 700). One line is split at its termination between our HDTV and the cable modem. I want to run a fourth line to another bedroom, move the 700 there and get a DTA for one of the original sets. I called Comcast on Friday, explained the situation and was told no problem. A cable install would be $21 and the hookup would be $13 or $15 (forget which). I called today to set up an appointment and was told that Comcast no longer does cabling that involves wall fishing (mine would have to go either in the attic or under the house and could run from the main splitter in the garage or a much shorter run from our bedroom off a "local" splitter). I would have to get a private contractor to run the cable and then a Comcast tech would do the "installation". The explanation involved damage , liability etc. Needless to say, I was surprised by this. Has anyone had a similar situation and what was Comcast's response. The coax running currently is all R59 pre-wired when the house was built.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Give Comcast a break. If it the list doesn't include San Jose, it seems obvious that they are not ready to roll it out in San Jose yet. Sorry if that is your area, but that is they way they have decided to roll things out.


On the other hand, if every time Comcast gives a schedule, all they get is grief about it not including "my" area, they will stop posting any schedule. Then everyone can speculate about when it will occur, rather than having factual information.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16975426
> 
> 
> Still unbelieveable that they can skip the biggest city in the area....San Jose.
> 
> No dates at all???


----------



## Keenan

What about my area?!


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16975457
> 
> 
> Just got my motorolla 6200 box from comcast. And it appears that if I run the coaxial cable directly into my unit I get all the Hd channels. And I scroll can through them pretty fast. But when I use a splitter, a lot of Hd channels give me the message " One Moment Please". Do you think the splitter is not giving enough juice to the cable box? Would an amplifier help this issue. It is always the same Hd channels that don't work. With the splitter my channel surfing slows down as well. I only have one coaxial outlet in my apartment.



Is your splitter rated at least 1000MHz / 1GHz ? It should say on the splitter.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16976105
> 
> 
> What about my area?!



Jim,


Does Hell and freezing over ring a bell or How about when the Giant's win the World Series ??

















Haven't heard about Santa Rosa yet but it is on the list. I was shocked that they gave a schedule that is this specific but then again it started today so the competition would have to move at the speed of light to mess with the roll out. As you can see, Milpitas is at the end of the list so you can see how much pull I have with Comcast










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/16975783
> 
> 
> The coax running currently is all R59 pre-wired when the house was built.



Use RG6.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16975457
> 
> 
> Just got my motorolla 6200 box from comcast. And it appears that if I run the coaxial cable directly into my unit I get all the Hd channels. And I scroll can through them pretty fast. But when I use a splitter, a lot of Hd channels give me the message " One Moment Please". Do you think the splitter is not giving enough juice to the cable box?



Could be, what is the signal level like? Turn the box on, then turn it off then immediately (within 2 seconds or less) press the middle/enter/SELECT button, then scroll down to "OOB tuner" I believe it's called. There's more information on Wikipedia about the service menu...


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16975785
> 
> 
> Give Comcast a break. If it the list doesn't include San Jose, it seems obvious that they are not ready to roll it out in San Jose yet. Sorry if that is your area, but that is they way they have decided to roll things out.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if every time Comcast gives a schedule, all they get is grief about it not including "my" area, they will stop posting any schedule. Then everyone can speculate about when it will occur, rather than having factual information.




Whoa! I'll give Comcast a break when they give me a break. Fair enough?

And I'll ask about schedules anytime I want. Thank you.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16976475
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Does Hell and freezing over ring a bell or How about when the Giant's win the World Series ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard about Santa Rosa yet but it is on the list. I was shocked that they gave a schedule that is this specific but then again it started today so the competition would have to move at the speed of light to mess with the roll out. As you can see, Milpitas is at the end of the list so you can see how much pull I have with Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I was just kidding, but yeah, probably when the Giants win a World Series. The Dodgers have been slumping lately, should be a good game tonight.










BTW, in case anyone is interested, there's a promo(12 mos) where you can add Digital Classic for $6.95, may vary by location.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16976475
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> As you can see, Milpitas is at the end of the list so you can see how much pull I have with Comcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Or Monterey/Salinas - I should have more pull than Mike!


San Jose is still in the DTA rollout/analog cut off stage. Someone with time on their hands could backtrack here and see when those listed areas lost analogs - of course YMMV in areas . . .


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/16977553
> 
> 
> I was just kidding, but yeah, probably when the Giants win a World Series. The Dodgers have been slumping lately, should be a good game tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is interested, there's a promo(12 mos) where you can add Digital Classic for $6.95, may vary by location.



So was I Jim










The Dodgers always play their best when they play the Giants and vica versa. It's a great rivalry and is one I look forward to every year. As much as I joke about the Dodgers they are the team to beat but the Giants are playing much better this year, better than a lot of people thought they would. It'll be a great series to watch, hopefully NBC will not screw up the broadcast tonight.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

beat la! beat la!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/16978637
> 
> 
> beat la! beat la!



Not a chance!


----------



## mpatnode

I just tried ESPN 360 on the big screen which Comcast customers now get for free. Quality was underwhelming. I don't suppose there's a chance in h*ll that any NFL games will be available here. How about NFL Primetime?


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16974887
> 
> 
> 
> August 10th
> 
> 
> The World of More channel changes will occur in Novato and San Rafael.



I'm in San Rafael and this happened today. There are definitely More HD channels. The guide hasn't caught up yet, though, so lots of TBA channels.


----------



## henree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16976343
> 
> 
> Is your splitter rated at least 1000MHz / 1GHz ? It should say on the splitter.



The splitter says 5/1000mhz.


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16975457
> 
> 
> But when I use a splitter, a lot of Hd channels give me the message " One Moment Please". Do you think the splitter is not giving enough juice to the cable box?



In my experience, the above message means 'lack of signal'.

- Use quality RG/6 cabling to your STB and/or DTA. If you just need short lengths, they are available at the Comcast office if you ask nicely.

- Use quality splitters or directional couplers; Comcast installed the latter where direction connections to analog devices (VHS, DVR) were made. Most of the splitters from Frys, RS, etc are Crap.


I'd recommend that you get the $0.99/mo 'protection plan' and have a Comcast tech do all this for Free. Let them supply everything, including an amplifier if necessary. The good techs will measure signal levels to know what will work.


----------



## rxp19

Woah! http://www.comcast.net/mydvr -Schedule DVR recordings online!


Unfortunately, it seems like everyone is getting the "Sorry, we're unable to activate you at this time." error message, as reported on other forums.


----------



## Isa75

I have Comcast Basic Cable in Milpitas with built in QAM Tuner from my TV (no box, card, or anything between the wall and TV). I signed up for their $10.00 month deal after giving ATSC a try for a while and jumped on this price when I seen it. I assumed that I would only have the bare basic of channels but on my Samsung HDTV I scanned the over the air and cable channels and ended up with a lot more then I was expecting. I have Locals in HD, and ended up with about 170 ch. some of which are black, some are repeats with the TV content repeated labeled Cable, some DTV. I even had HBOs on the first 48 hours in HD. Those have disappeared now (the premium ones), but is this the norm for Comcast Basic with a QAM Tuner? I have ch. 2 - 128.1 (something like that), On ch. 9 I have 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 9.4, 9.5, 9.6 all are some derivative or PBS. The channel listing is a bit of a pain because the don't match up with Yahoo's TV listings, and I'm fearful of pulling the trigger on Tivo HD only to find out I cant record these oddly numbered 78.1 (just an example not sure that's a real number) and the fact that sometimes channels just seem to disappear. Any help or advice on this? I don't want call and complain about something I might not even suppose to be getting.


----------



## gotok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isa75* /forum/post/16982978
> 
> 
> ...... Any help or advice on this? I don't want call and complain about something I might not even suppose to be getting.



I have wondered about this myself. I have limited basic service in San Jose, and my Sony QAM tuner can receive more than just the local channels. I think it gets the expanded basic channels as well, although they are all in SD. The additional channels are on aritrary frequencies as you described. However, my Sony HDTV has TVGOS and I have learned how to add the channels to the guide so that the channel icon as well as the programming for the channel shows up in the guide making it easy to access those additional channels. It's great for now, but I suspect this is a temporary leak which will be plugged as the Comcast digital transition is completed.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/16982925
> 
> 
> Woah! http://www.comcast.net/mydvr -Schedule DVR recordings online!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like everyone is getting the "Sorry, we're unable to activate you at this time." error message, as reported on other forums.



Me too:
_Sorry, due to high traffic volumes, we're unable to activate MyDVR Manager at this time_


So much for that.....


----------



## Isa75

I do get my locals in HD I know that for sure, I'll update when I get home if I get anything else like Discovery, I'm not sure.


----------



## mds54

Isn't today the big day for some of you to get all the new HD channels?

Can anyone confirm a new channel lineup and PQ?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

at midnight on early wednesday


----------



## gfbuchanan

With Comcast Basic, you can expect to get the local channels, in both SD and HD. That would be everything you used to get on the analog channels 2-34 (or so), along with the extra KQED channels.. Any channels beyond that are just gravy and likely to disappear at any time. The consensus is that the Expanded Basic channels (old channels 36-80), while currently in the clear, will move down into the area blocked out by the notch filter at some point. When that happens, if you just have limited basic, you will lose them.


Some of the channel listings will have logical channels that correspond to their old channels (like 9.1, 9.2, 5.1, etc.) Others channels do not send logical channel information, so you have to tune them by their actual channel (such as 107.3). What channel identification is used depends on Comcast sending a PSIP and your tuner recognizing it. Expect channels without PSIP info to move around at Comcast's pleasure.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Isa75* /forum/post/16982978
> 
> 
> I have Comcast Basic Cable in Milpitas with built in QAM Tuner from my TV (no box, card, or anything between the wall and TV). I signed up for their $10.00 month deal after giving ATSC a try for a while and jumped on this price when I seen it. I assumed that I would only have the bare basic of channels but on my Samsung HDTV I scanned the over the air and cable channels and ended up with a lot more then I was expecting. I have Locals in HD, and ended up with about 170 ch. some of which are black, some are repeats with the TV content repeated labeled Cable, some DTV. I even had HBOs on the first 48 hours in HD. Those have disappeared now (the premium ones), but is this the norm for Comcast Basic with a QAM Tuner? I have ch. 2 - 128.1 (something like that), On ch. 9 I have 9.1, 9.2, 9.3, 9.4, 9.5, 9.6 all are some derivative or PBS. The channel listing is a bit of a pain because the don't match up with Yahoo's TV listings, and I'm fearful of pulling the trigger on Tivo HD only to find out I cant record these oddly numbered 78.1 (just an example not sure that's a real number) and the fact that sometimes channels just seem to disappear. Any help or advice on this? I don't want call and complain about something I might not even suppose to be getting.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16984006
> 
> 
> The consensus is that the Expanded Basic channels (old channels 36-80), while currently in the clear, will move down into the area blocked out by the notch filter at some point.



Where is this notch filter implemented? If I'm paying for expanded basic, but not using Comcast hardware will I still get those channels?


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16983860
> 
> 
> at midnight on early wednesday



As reported by jharkin already, all the new HD channels went live in san rafael as of yesterday, the 10th. Yay!

Unfortunately there is no new tivo guide data yet, and so all the programming says 'to be announced'. Except for channel 755 which has been erroneously listed since last Nov. or so even though it only came online yesterday.


WIsh comcast could own the problem of reporting lineup changes to tivo, instead of waiting for users to do it for them. There are so many changes I don't want to have to itemize them to tivo support myself.


----------



## tex94

Channels up in Mill Valley too. I'm not getting CBS College Sports at all - the channel appears on my Tivo HD but I get just black screen when I tune it in. Also a few other odd items like HBO HD is still at 770 but the other HBOs are in the 800s. Starz is also on 780 but looks like it is repeated in the 800s too. ABC Family is showing up on 2 different HD channels (I forget the numbers) but showing the same programming (talk about a waste of bandwidth!).


I'm sure that it will all get sorted out in the coming days. Now if I could just get Tivo to load the programming...


----------



## nikeykid

not in oakland yet


----------



## stretch437

where's all this mydvr stuff coming from? i was looking at those directv ads (promoting a similar feature) longingly - did i have this feature all along?


i thought i had been following this thread fairly consistently but this is coming as a surprise to me.


i don't remember getting any notification from comcast that that this feature was available to me. comcast loves to send me leaflets in the mail about this and that. i never saw anything about this. comcast also loves to sprinkle comcast ads in all of its programming and even in various corners of my program guide. i never saw this feature mentioned in any of those ads.


also apparently you need a comcast.net account. i don't remember ever setting this up either.


so this whole thing is a total mystery. if i can set recordings via the web, i'd love to know more.


----------



## theman23

Does anyone know when the new channels are supposed to go live in San Francisco? I've looked through this thread and can only find cities in the Bay Area. Thanks.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16987365
> 
> 
> where's all this mydvr stuff coming from? i was looking at those directv ads (promoting a similar feature) longingly - did i have this feature all along?
> 
> 
> i thought i had been following this thread fairly consistently but this is coming as a surprise to me.
> 
> 
> i don't remember getting any notification from comcast that that this feature was available to me. comcast loves to send me leaflets in the mail about this and that. i never saw anything about this. comcast also loves to sprinkle comcast ads in all of its programming and even in various corners of my program guide. i never saw this feature mentioned in any of those ads.
> 
> 
> also apparently you need a comcast.net account. i don't remember ever setting this up either.
> 
> 
> so this whole thing is a total mystery. if i can set recordings via the web, i'd love to know more.



Same here. I knew the competition had it, but the first I heard of it for Comcast was the previous post in this thread. You can't get activated anyway...I've tried for two days, so it's not really a feature yet.


----------



## rsra13

Well, I'm going to watch today's game in Ultra High Definition. I'm leaving to San Francisco right now.










I hope Manny treat us better today.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/16988110
> 
> 
> Same here. I knew the competition had it, but the first I heard of it for Comcast was the previous post in this thread. You can't get activated anyway...I've tried for two days, so it's not really a feature yet.



TiVo boxes have it as well.


----------



## henree

How do you get audio from component and composite video at the same time? I have my vcr hooked up to the 6200 using line in recording. But there is only one audio out and one audio in on the 6200 unit. The Audio in from the vcr is going to the 6200 out. The component outputs are going to my tv. If I have to record something, is there a way I can hear audio from the component connection while recording using the composite connection?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16989555
> 
> 
> How do you get audio from component and composite video at the same time? I have my vcr hooked up to the 6200 using line in recording. But there is only one audio out and one audio in on the 6200 unit. The Audio in from the vcr is going to the 6200 out. The component outputs are going to my tv. If I have to record something, is there a way I can hear audio from the component connection while recording using the composite connection?



Get 2 of these from Radio Shack and it will work fine.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3295840


----------



## henree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/16989769
> 
> 
> Get 2 of these from Radio Shack and it will work fine.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3295840



Thanks for the link. But won't this degrade the audio quality?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16990001
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. But won't this degrade the audio quality?



Not at all.....


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henree* /forum/post/16990001
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. But won't this degrade the audio quality?



Using the Y-cable won't "degrade" the signal but you might get a slight attenuation of the signal. If you tried to split the composite video with the Y-cable you would definitely notice a dimmer picture. To split the signal properly you should use a distribution amp like the Radio Shack one here .


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16990420
> 
> 
> Using the Y-cable won't "degrade" the signal but you might get a slight attenuation of the signal. If you tried to split the composite video with the Y-cable you would definitely notice a dimmer picture. To split the signal properly you should use a distribution amp like the Radio Shack one here .



He is not interested in the video side of the equation. He is using composite and component for that and the receiver will already do both just fine. You are correct in the fact that you can't just use a Y-cable to split the video.


----------



## audiovid

Isa75 and gotok


You can figure out what you can see on QAM by using your DTA and following the procedure described at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...tcount=131#CH6 


The DTA Virtual Map lets you correlate Comcast channel number to QAM address. It does not include any of the OTA channels that Comcast broadcasts e.g. Comcast 5 correlates to xx.x but the DTA will not tell you about OTA 5.1 which is not viewable via DTA.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

around 2 a.m., the new HD Channels went up, but there are some are missing...


717 WGN America HD

724 ESPN HD

771 Planet Green HD

772 Biography Channel HD

779 Fuse HD

794 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

798 AMC HD

806 HBO Zone HD

807 HBO Latino HD

841 ThrillerMax HD


they hope to get additional new HD channels by later this morning.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/16984078
> 
> 
> Where is this notch filter implemented? If I'm paying for expanded basic, but not using Comcast hardware will I still get those channels?



If you have Expanded Basic, then you should not have a notch filter and you should be able to tune the digital versions of the Expanded Basic channels with any QAM tuner, even after they move them down into the lower channels (34-78). The notch filter is put on the coax at the street, inside the Comcast distribution panel. It blocks the expanded basic channels (34-78 or so). It is only put on subscribers that have limited basic.


Greg


----------



## Brian Conrad

As I thought the reason some of the East Bay communities weren't listed was because we already get some of those new channels and have for some time.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone in the Milpitas area, check your line up, I think you will be pleasantly surprised







and a week earlier than posted










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tleipelt

I am in Santa Clara and all of the HD channels are now active, including the ones listed in nbc11newschips posting.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

what happened to the Biography Channel HD Ch. 772 and Lifetime HD Ch. 795 have not been turn on?


----------



## jlee301

Anyone have any information on the 'World of More' digital migration for the East Bay? I haven't received any letters or notifications on my set-top box either. It would be nice to know when this will happen .


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16996966
> 
> 
> what happened to the Biography Channel HD Ch. 772 and Lifetime HD Ch. 795 have not been turn on?



They're not active in my area either, I'll wait a couple of days for things to settle down before I ask WUWT. I guess I should be happy I'm getting the new channels a week ahead of time










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16996966
> 
> 
> what happened to the Biography Channel HD Ch. 772 and Lifetime HD Ch. 795 have not been turn on?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/16997630
> 
> 
> They're not active in my area either, I'll wait a couple of days for things to settle down before I ask WUWT. I guess I should be happy I'm getting the new channels a week ahead of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I can report the same thing. Those two aren't coming in. Hopefully in the next few days.


----------



## mykalis

All the new HD channels they promised are active in Sunnyvale, CA.


----------



## mrdc90

a few questions here


i live in daly city and i have astound and thinking about getting comcast, so my Qs

-does comcast offer mtv hd in my area?

-what is the current hd/dvr box comcast is using?


----------



## stretch437

- yes

- motorola for sure, i'm guessing DCH3416 or possibly DCT6412 .


----------



## mrdc90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/16997980
> 
> 
> - yes
> 
> - motorola for sure, i'm guessing DCH3416 or possibly DCT6412 .



thanks


----------



## mykalis

I've got the new Moto DCX



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrdc90* /forum/post/16997953
> 
> 
> a few questions here
> 
> 
> i live in daly city and i have astound and thinking about getting comcast, so my Qs
> 
> -does comcast offer mtv hd in my area?
> 
> -what is the current hd/dvr box comcast is using?


----------



## jfoneill

Look forward to our upgrade in Rohnert Park the first week of September. Has this upgrade made the iTV functional? It continuously shows up as not available except for a brief period that it teased me and said I could get incoming calls to show up on my TV. That never worked and it went back to "application not available". Also can some of you share your impressions of the picture quality on the new channels?


----------



## tex94

Anyone know how long it will take Tivo to update their programming guide with the new channels? I'm lucky enough to have 50+ new channels but unless I revert to channel surfing and watching live TV (so 1990s) they are useless to me until I get Tivo updated.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16998796
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long it will take Tivo to update their programming guide with the new channels? I'm lucky enough to have 50+ new channels but unless I revert to channel surfing and watching live TV (so 1990s) they are useless to me until I get Tivo updated.



I'd recommend anyone with TiVo missing channels in the guide report a lineup issue on the form here .


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16998941
> 
> 
> I'd recommend anyone with TiVo missing channels in the guide report a lineup issue on the form here .



I did that - and agree that the more requests they get the more quickly they will probably update the lineups. Just curious since I am new to Tivo how long it usually takes them to update it.


----------



## fender4645

In past experience, it usually takes around 5 days between the time they show up on the Comcast box and when it shows up on the Tivo (sometimes a little quicker, sometimes a little longer)


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/16999344
> 
> 
> In past experience, it usually takes around 5 days between the time they show up on the Comcast box and when it shows up on the Tivo (sometimes a little quicker, sometimes a little longer)



Well, that is good news. I hope that is true here too!


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/16999509
> 
> 
> Well, that is good news. I hope that is true here too!



It might depend on your location. Here in Novato (separate lineup from the rest of Marin), I've waited for weeks and still no change for new channels, until I did the report a lineup issue. So now I do the report after I see changes posted here on the forum.


----------



## Mikef5

*Update to Initial roll out of the new HD channels
*


I just received an email that updates the progress of the initial roll out and when the next areas will be getting them. As always I post as I receive the messages to avoid confusion.


____________________________________________________________ _______


You can share with the Forum….


Wanted to let you know that our engineering team has been doing some incredible work the last few nights, and combined with no major customer impacts, we’ve accelerated the launch schedule I sent you last week.


Here is the latest…..


As of this morning, Friday August 14th, the following communities now have the new channels:


Novato, Marin, San Rafael, Sausalito, Tiburon, San Anselmo, San Geronimo, San Quentin, San Anselmo, Belvedere Tiburon, Corte Madera, Fairfax, Larkspur, Mill Valley, Kentfield, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Los Altos and Milpitas!



As I mentioned, the credit for pulling this off goes to our engineering team, who work tirelessly in the early morning hours to take care of our customers.


I anticipate the next round will take place the week of August 24th and I’ll pass that list on to you when it’s finalized.


___________________________________________________________


That's the latest on the progress of the initial roll out so far. When I get anymore info I'll post it here. This is going much faster than I thought it would, I mean Milpitas wasn't even suppose to get them until the 20th of August so kudos to the people doing this roll out, nicely done.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

Thanks Mikef5!

Please keep us posted on a *San Jose* roll out date, which I have yet to see any mention of. Do you know if it will be this year?


----------



## theman23

Any news about San Francisco? I haven't seen it mentioned yet at all.


----------



## dandrewk

Please forgive if this has been covered. I did do a search, but got hundreds of hits, none of them answering my (hopefully simple) question.


I am a long, long time DirecTV subscriber. As Callvantage is getting out of the VOIP business, I am forced to find another phone provider. The best option for us is Comcast Triple Play with full HD-everything package, including DVR.


However, (as you know) the Comcast Motorola DVR with TV Guide software REEKS. It's worse than unusable. The DirecTV HD DVR is leagues better. And better still... TiVO!!!


From reading the posts, it looks like some here already have Comcast TiVO in the Bay Area. But Comcast's website tells me it's not available here yet. What's up with this? I live in Marin, is it available here now, or is there an ETA for TiVO?


Info greatly appreciated. I'm not gonna switch unless/until TiVO service starts here.


----------



## fender4645

AFAIK, Comcast Tivo is not available in the Bay Area. The Tivo references you see in this thread are those with Tivo-branded S3's/HD's.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17000332
> 
> 
> Please forgive if this has been covered. I did do a search, but got hundreds of hits, none of them answering my (hopefully simple) question.
> 
> 
> I am a long, long time DirecTV subscriber. As Callvantage is getting out of the VOIP business, I am forced to find another phone provider. The best option for us is Comcast Triple Play with full HD-everything package, including DVR.
> 
> 
> However, (as you know) the Comcast Motorola DVR with TV Guide software REEKS. It's worse than unusable. The DirecTV HD DVR is leagues better. And better still... TiVO!!!
> 
> 
> From reading the posts, it looks like some here already have Comcast TiVO in the Bay Area. But Comcast's website tells me it's not available here yet. What's up with this? I live in Marin, is it available here now, or is there an ETA for TiVO?
> 
> 
> Info greatly appreciated. I'm not gonna switch unless/until TiVO service starts here.



Not available to my knowledge. But I do have a real Tivo and love it. Way better than Comcast DVR - better interface, more responsive, web/mobile scheduling, multi room viewing, Netflix streaming, YouTube, PC sharing, Amazon VOD (including some great HD PQ and 5.1 sound), and more on the way. The only thing that held me back for years was Comcast free VOD. But I don't miss it at all with Netflix streaming and Amazon via the Tivo. As long as you keep the box for 3-4 years it pays for itself too.


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/17000371
> 
> 
> Not available to my knowledge. But I do have a real Tivo and love it. Way better than Comcast DVR - better interface, more responsive, web/mobile scheduling, multi room viewing, Netflix streaming, YouTube, PC sharing, Amazon VOD (including some great HD PQ and 5.1 sound), and more on the way. The only thing that held me back for years was Comcast free VOD. But I don't miss it at all with Netflix streaming and Amazon via the Tivo. As long as you keep the box for 3-4 years it pays for itself too.



Thanks! Does Comcast provide cable card for free? I assume I would need two for dual tuners.


Paying for itself in 3-4 years - is that including payment for TiVO service?


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17000428
> 
> 
> Thanks! Does Comcast provide cable card for free? I assume I would need two for dual tuners.
> 
> 
> Paying for itself in 3-4 years - is that including payment for TiVO service?



The Tivo HDs (and HD XL's) take "M cards" (multistream cards) so you'd only need one card, assuming Comcast supplies these. I have the older "S3" Tivo which only supports the cards in single-stream mode, so I require 2 cards to have both tuners operational. Someone else will need to chime in to say if our local Comcast supplies M cards to Tivo HD users.


Also of note, even though my tivo requires 2 CableCards, Comcast does NOT treat my Tivo as 2 digital outlets, which is good. They only charge something like $1.50/month for Tivo CableCard access, in addition to my normal programming charges.


In addition to tex's glowing comments about a standalone HD Tivo, you can also get more recording capacity in a Tivo than anything currently offered by Comcast - either through "officially supported" methods like buying a HDXL, and/or adding an external MyDVR Expander, or through the route I took - replacing the internal drive with a 1TB unit.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17000428
> 
> 
> Thanks! Does Comcast provide cable card for free? I assume I would need two for dual tuners.
> 
> 
> Paying for itself in 3-4 years - is that including payment for TiVO service?



Marin offices only issue M-Cards and, at least for me, the first M-Card is totally free.


It pays for itself over time because you aren't renting the Comcast DVR at $15-16/month (not sure what they charge). if you get a multi-year plan or a lifetime plan from Tivo you end up paying only around $8/month. This results in a "saving" of roughly $80 per year. So in 3-4 years you've paid back the purchase of the hardware and everything beyond that is pure gravy. (Please ignore the similarity of this argument to the one my wife uses to justify buying more clothes if they are on sale.)


----------



## Xn0r

@mikeF5:

What's the plan for the remainder of the rollout? Are they adding even more channels than the flyer listed here ?


Most of the new channels seem to be there, although I haven't looked really close to compare the list above with what's on the cable box and my Tivo.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/17000526
> 
> 
> Also of note, even though my tivo requires 2 CableCards, Comcast does NOT treat my Tivo as 2 digital outlets, which is good. They only charge something like $1.50/month for Tivo CableCard access, in addition to my normal programming charges.



I'm a bit annoyed at Comcast. I kept my HD cable box after I got my Tivo HD for the sole purpose of accessing On Demand. The HD cable box and the Tivo HD are hooked up to the same cable outlet via a splitter, and hooked up to the same TV (so you can't watch both at the same time).


Comcast added charges for something listed as "HDTV Additional access $7.00" _and_ "Extra outlet $6.99". They also charge me $1.70 a month for the M-Card, not $1.50. Sometimes I wonder if they charge everyone a different price.










This is in addition of the $7 they were already charging me for "High Definition TV" and $6.99 they were charging me for an additional outlet (I have an SD box in a different room). So it's now $7 x 2 + $6.99 x 2 per month in addition to the programming charges, taxes, etc! Just for having a cablecard hooked up to the same outlet/TV! Also, don't their ads say "HD is free" ?


When I picked up the cablecard at the Milpitas office, they told me there would be no additional charge, since the first cablecard is free. I even made sure I told them that I intended to keep the HD cable box for On Demand, etc. They insisted there would be no additional charges. So I was very pleased.










Imagine my surprise when I got my bill and it went up by about $16 for something they told me would be free?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/16998941
> 
> 
> I'd recommend anyone with TiVo missing channels in the guide report a lineup issue on the form here .



I did so yesterday, and got this response:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo's Channel Lineup Department. We have assigned incident number # to your channel lineup issue. We expect to resolve the issue within 7 business days. If we should require additional information, we will contact you.



I was hoping for a bit of a speedier response. This is basically affecting nearly everyone with a Tivo or Tivo HD in the Bay Area! Nearly all of the new channels have shown up on the Tivo, but some that changed chan #s haven't been updated. All the new channels presently display "To be announced", so I can't schedule season passes, etc, on any of the new HD channels. A bit frustrating.


I had actually hoped that Tivo would be a bit more proactive about this. But I guess SOP is to wait for people to fill out the form and then fix it. I can't imagine why it would take _seven days_, or even _one_ day to do this. Not exactly rocket science. But ohwell.


----------



## c3

Since you have 3 outlets (HD box, SD box, CableCard), "$6.99 x 2" is correct. $7 is for the HD box rental. You should pay for one, not two.


BTW, each outlet is a digital device that Comcast has to enable, not the physical cable connector on the wall.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17001306
> 
> 
> @mikeF5:
> 
> What's the plan for the remainder of the rollout? Are they adding even more channels than the flyer listed here ?
> 
> 
> Most of the new channels seem to be there, although I haven't looked really close to compare the list above with what's on the cable box and my Tivo.



They also added a bunch of SD channels mostly foreign language channels but one channel that I'll probably get is channel 300 which is Setanta Sports. It covers most of the international soccer and rugby games. The last I heard this would be in the Sports Package or it might be sold separately, not sure which. I rarely watch SD channels but I've become a big fan of rugby so until they get the HD version this will have to do.










I have a TivoHD also and all the HD channels that were scheduled to be added are there, it's just the BioHD 772 and Lifetime HD channel 795 are still not active, don't know what's up with that. I'll give it a couple of days to sort it self out and then I'll *****.


Also the TivoHD has no guide data for the new channels and Tivo expects me and it's other paying customers to do Tivo's job and let them know about all the channel additions. So what am I paying them for ? If Comcast did this, people would be screaming bloody murder. Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, I'm just tired of updating Tivo's lineup for them every time there's a change in the lineup and this time it's a major change.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan

Two Comcast employees knocked on my door yesterday to ask if my service was OK. They said they had recently completed an upgrade for the local node (or whatever they called it) to fiber optic. Any idea what, if any, impact that should have on my service? Just curious.


Interestingly enough, they were not trying to sell me anything. In fact, I asked them what kind of deals they had going, and they didn't know. Strange.


Greg


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17001793
> 
> 
> They also added a bunch of SD channels mostly foreign language channels but one channel that I'll probably get is channel 300 which is Setanta Sports. It covers most of the international soccer and rugby games. The last I heard this would be in the Sports Package or it might be sold separately, not sure which. I rarely watch SD channels but I've become a big fan of rugby so until they get the HD version this will have to do.



OIC



> Quote:
> I have a TivoHD also and all the HD channels that were scheduled to be added are there, it's just the BioHD 772 and Lifetime HD channel 795 are still not active, don't know what's up with that. I'll give it a couple of days to sort it self out and then I'll *****.



Yeah same situation here. Probably just have the cab boxes updated w/ the chans but not transmitting yet or something similar.



> Quote:
> Also the TivoHD has no guide data for the new channels and Tivo expects me and it's other paying customers to do Tivo's job and let them know about all the channel additions. So what am I paying them for ? If Comcast did this, people would be screaming bloody murder. Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, I'm just tired of updating Tivo's lineup for them every time there's a change in the lineup and this time it's a major change.



Yeah no kidding. I've done that a LOT over the years. And since this was a _big_ change publicly announced, you would _think_ that Tivo would be on top of it eh?


At least we can tune to the channels with Tivo HD. I _think_ that the Tivo automatically picks up the new channels from the cablecard. I'm pretty sure this is why they showed up "incomplete" (no schedule info, some relocations not updated) on my Tivo HD, but _not_ on my SD Tivo at all.


And if my assumption here is correct, one would also _think_ that Tivo had a feedback mechanism to detect such changes, eh? E.g. The Tivo picks up a bunch of new channels via the cablecard, and it's fed back to Tivo which should generate some sort of alert for their lineup department to investigate. Makes too much sense perhaps?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/17001834
> 
> 
> Two Comcast employees knocked on my door yesterday to ask if my service was OK. They said they had recently completed an upgrade for the local node (or whatever they called it) to fiber optic. Any idea what, if any, impact that should have on my service? Just curious.
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, they were not trying to sell me anything. In fact, I asked them what kind of deals they had going, and they didn't know. Strange.
> 
> 
> Greg



Probably just cut over to some new fiber, or put in a new drop in your local HFC to expand bandwidth or something similar, and were going around checking to make sure everything was working.


It'll probably allow faster access to the internet, and may have been needed as they're rolling out DOCSIS 3 which has faster internet speeds, and thus needs faster backhaul (the fiber) to handle the possible additional bandwidth. This is my guess.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17001793
> 
> 
> Also the TivoHD has no guide data for the new channels and Tivo expects me and it's other paying customers to do Tivo's job and let them know about all the channel additions. So what am I paying them for ? If Comcast did this, people would be screaming bloody murder. Don't get me wrong, I love my Tivo, I'm just tired of updating Tivo's lineup for them every time there's a change in the lineup and this time it's a major change.



My feelings exactly. Except, comcast is obviously not doing their part here as the guide data has not made it out to Tribune yet (see zap2it.com, titantv.com). I have yet to see tivo guide data sort itself out when comcast hasn't given Tribune the right data.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17001682
> 
> 
> I did so yesterday, and got this response:



I fill out their form on that web page and the browser just jumps back to www.tivo.com after I hit submit. No incident number, no email response. Used to work the last n times I did it (for all comcast channel changes, ug).


No evidence that submitting these forms actually makes the lineups get fixed any faster...


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17001924
> 
> 
> My feelings exactly. Except, comcast is obviously not doing their part here as the guide data has not made it out to Tribune yet (see zap2it.com, titantv.com). I have yet to see tivo guide data sort itself out when comcast hasn't given Tribune the right data.



I'd think that all Tribune should need would be the channels and names of the networks. Myself, and probably many others have supplied these to Tivo, which I'd think would make it to Tribune somehow.


I doubt Comcast would supply the actual program info. Tribune probably has it's own back channels for all that. It's not like everyone has a different set of HBOs or Shotime channels. The only differences in schedule are for the different time zones, which are typically (but not always) indicated in the channel names. They could also verify by going into the comcast TV schedule webapp and looking at it there by inputting a zip code.


I note with interest though that Comcast doesn't have the new channels on there yet!


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17002132
> 
> 
> I'd think that all Tribune should need would be the channels and names of the networks. Myself, and probably many others have supplied these to Tivo, which I'd think would make it to Tribune somehow.
> 
> 
> I doubt Comcast would supply the actual program info. Tribune probably has it's own back channels for all that. It's not like everyone has a different set of HBOs or Shotime channels. The only differences in schedule are for the different time zones, which are typically (but not always) indicated in the channel names. They could also verify by going into the comcast TV schedule webapp and looking at it there by inputting a zip code.
> 
> 
> I note with interest though that Comcast doesn't have the new channels on there yet!



1)Tribune may have a way of aggregating program info when it is the same for an entire time zone but of course they need to be able to handle local programming variances.

2)The info doens't go from tivo->tribune, tribune guide data existed before tivo (it's where tv guide gets their info , etc)

3) Tribune can't come up with the info themselves in a vacuum, the content provider really needs to help. Those comcast engineers who are supposedly ahead of schedule might take a moment and push updated guide data to Tribune (and tivo too if that's really a necessary separate step). It should be part of their job IMO

4) The above URL you listed still doesn't have the new channels in my zip code either. No surprise. I have seen tribune&tivo guide data get updated before comcast's own web page gets fixed.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17001609
> 
> 
> Comcast added charges for something listed as "HDTV Additional access $7.00" _and_ "Extra outlet $6.99". They also charge me $1.70 a month for the M-Card, not $1.50. Sometimes I wonder if they charge everyone a different price.



Just a note, I really meant "something like $1.50/month" when I said that - it might be $1.99, it might be $1.25. I suspect it's actually $1.70 (same as you) but I don't have my Comcast bill in front of me - I just remember it being in the


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17002169
> 
> 
> 4) The above URL you listed still doesn't have the new channels in my zip code either. No surprise. I have seen tribune&tivo guide data get updated before comcast's own web page gets fixed.



Comcast's websites are notoriously out of date/uninformative. For an Internet provider, Comcast sure doesn't seem to understand a major concept of the World Wide Web.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17002169
> 
> 
> 1)Tribune may have a way of aggregating program info when it is the same for an entire time zone but of course they need to be able to handle local programming variances.
> 
> 2)The info doens't go from tivo->tribune, tribune guide data existed before tivo (it's where tv guide gets their info , etc)
> 
> 3) Tribune can't come up with the info themselves in a vacuum, the content provider really needs to help. Those comcast engineers who are supposedly ahead of schedule might take a moment and push updated guide data to Tribune (and tivo too if that's really a necessary separate step). It should be part of their job IMO
> 
> 4) The above URL you listed still doesn't have the new channels in my zip code either. No surprise. I have seen tribune&tivo guide data get updated before comcast's own web page gets fixed.



Comcast uses TvGuide to do their guide info. They use that guide data for their own boxes not for customers Tivo boxes. The guide data on my Motorola boxes is correct and uptodate and has the new programing info in it.


Tivo uses Tribune Media for their guide data. It is up to Tivo and Tribune Media to get updated guide info from where ever they get it from. I don't care where they get it from but it's not the job of the customer to do that for them or if they want their customers to do that for them then compensate them for their time and effort. I pay a monthly fee to have an updated and correct guide, not to sit there and waste my time doing their job updating the guide that I pay a monthly fee for.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Is there a way to submit the request for guide info/update directly to Tribune Media? I'm tired of not having any info for CSNBD3(seriously, what is the deal with that channel name?) - I'm currently watching "Sign Off" which started at 2pm today, it's a great show, the Giants are playing the Mets.

















Also need to get CSNCA to display guide info, the channel is not even listed in the Tribune(zap2it) lineup for my area.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17002378
> 
> 
> 
> Tivo uses Tribune Media for their guide data. It is up to Tivo and Tribune Media to get updated guide info from where ever they get it from. I don't care where they get it from but it's not the job of the customer to do that for them or if they want their customers to do that for them then compensate them for their time and effort. I pay a monthly fee to have an updated and correct guide, not to sit there and waste my time doing their job updating the guide that I pay a monthly fee for.



Ya, we pay both comcast&tivo to get the guide data right. Comcast has to get their lineups to Tribune we cant do it for them.


Been making all these same observations for years now here and nothing has improved w.r.t. how comcast lineup changes are handled, it's obvious that the bad press is making no difference.


If you actually still have a useful comcast contact you might bend their ear on the issue.


----------



## DPlettner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/16926630
> 
> 
> Here are the new HD Lineup in my area on Tuesday August 11th:
> 
> 
> 702 KTVU HD (Fox)
> 
> 703 KNTV HD (NBC)
> 
> 704 KRON HD (MNT)
> 
> 705 KPIX HD (CBS)
> 
> 706 KICU HD (Ind.)
> 
> 707 KGO HD (ABC)
> 
> 709 KQED HD (PBS)
> 
> 711 KKPX HD (ION)
> 
> 712 KBCW HD (CW)
> 
> 715 KGO HD2 (LiveWell HD)
> *717 WGN America HD
> 
> 719 QVC HD*
> 
> 720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD
> 
> 721 Comcast SportsNet California HD
> 
> 722 Golf Channel HD
> 
> 723 Versus HD
> 
> 724 ESPN HD
> 
> 725 ESPN2 HD
> *726 ESPNEWS HD
> 
> 727 NBA TV HD
> 
> 728 NHL Network HD
> 
> 729 MLB Network HD*
> 
> 730 NFL Network HD
> *731 Speed HD
> 
> 732 CBS College Sports HD
> 
> 733 Bravo HD*
> 
> 734 A&E HD
> 
> 735 TBS HD
> 
> 736 SyFy HD
> 
> 737 TNT HD
> 
> 738 USA HD
> 
> 739 Universal HD
> *740 TV One HD
> 
> 741 FX HD
> 
> 742 Style HD
> 
> 743 Spike HD
> 
> 744 G4 HD
> 
> 745 Comedy Central HD*
> 
> 746 HGTV HD
> 
> 747 Food Network HD
> 
> 750 Discovery Channel HD
> 
> 751 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> *753 E! HD*
> 
> 754 HD Theater
> *755 Travel Channel HD*
> 
> 756 Science Channel HD
> 
> 757 National Geographic Channel HD
> 
> 758 History Channel HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> *760 Fox News Channel HD
> 
> 761 Fox Business HD
> 
> 762 CNBC HD+
> 
> 763 Disney XD HD
> 
> 766 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 767 Nickelodeon HD*
> 
> 768 ABC Family HD
> 
> 769 Disney Channel HD
> *771 Planet Green HD
> 
> 772 Biography Channel HD
> 
> 776 The Weather Channel HD
> 
> 777 BET HD
> 
> 778 CMT HD
> 
> 779 Fuse HD
> 
> 781 VH1 HD
> 
> 782 MTV HD*
> 
> 783 Palladia HD
> *784 Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> 787 MSNBC HD
> 
> 790 IFC HD
> 
> 791 WE HD
> 
> 794 Halmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 795 Lifetime HD
> 
> 796 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 797 MGM HD*
> 
> 798 AMC HD
> 
> 801 HBO HD
> *802 HBO Signature HD
> 
> 803 HBO2 HD
> 
> 805 HBO Comedy HD
> 
> 807 HBO Zone HD
> 
> 808 HBO Latino HD
> 
> 809 Encore HD*
> 
> 816 Starz HD
> *817 Starz! Edge HD
> 
> 818 Starz! Comedy HD
> 
> 819 Starz! Kids & Family HD*
> 
> 825 Showtime HD
> *826 Showtime Too HD*
> 
> 838 Cinemax HD
> *840 ActionMax HD
> 
> 841 ThrillerMax HD
> 
> 847 The Movie Channel HD
> 
> 871 PPV HD*
> 
> 
> Channels listed in *Bold* are new HD channels.



Thanks for posting this list!


I got the new HD channels in Cupertino today. I have a CableCard and Vista/Win7 Media Center, and the only thing I noticed is that my guide shows Palladia on 743, but that channel is now Spike. The guide data has not yet been updated.


I manually added half a dozen of the channels I should receive (Comedy Central, E!, G4, etc) and all the ones I tried are there. Hopefully the guide data will be updated soon. In the meantime, your list is the only source I have for the new channels. Comcast's website is still showing the old lineup.


-Dave


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17002806
> 
> 
> Ya, we pay both comcast&tivo to get the guide data right. Comcast has to get their lineups to Tribune we cant do it for them.
> 
> 
> Been making all these same observations for years now here and nothing has improved w.r.t. how comcast lineup changes are handled, it's obvious that the bad press is making no difference.
> 
> 
> If you actually still have a useful comcast contact you might bend their ear on the issue.



Here's the problem with that. Comcast supports only it's equipment, not Tivo nor any other 3rd party device. They do allow those devices to access their system but they provide no support for those devices, other than cable cards which will allow them to access Comcasts network.


If Tivo or Tribune Media wants to use Comcast's guide data THEY must go to Comcast to get it ( I'm sure they would have to pay for it too ), but it is not yours nor my responsibility to provide that data to Tivo or Tribune Media. If I wasn't paying Tivo a monthly fee to use their service, then I'd be happy to help them keep it accurate but not when I'm paying them for a service they are not providing.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DPlettner* /forum/post/17002844
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this list!
> 
> 
> I got the new HD channels in Cupertino today. I have a CableCard and Vista/Win7 Media Center, and the only thing I noticed is that my guide shows Palladia on 743, but that channel is now Spike. The guide data has not yet been updated.
> 
> 
> I manually added half a dozen of the channels I should receive (Comedy Central, E!, G4, etc) and all the ones I tried are there. Hopefully the guide data will be updated soon. In the meantime, your list is the only source I have for the new channels. Comcast's website is still showing the old lineup.
> 
> 
> -Dave



DPlettner,


Try channels 772 and 795 and see if they are active in your area, they aren't in my area. If they are then I'll make a request to see why we are not getting them or why only certain areas are getting them. TIA.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DPlettner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17003071
> 
> 
> Try channels 772 and 795



I do not receive these channels when I manually enter them.


-Dave


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17003062
> 
> 
> If Tivo or Tribune Media wants to use Comcast's guide data THEY must go to Comcast to get it ( I'm sure they would have to pay for it too ),



I don't believe that's how it works for Tribune.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17002406
> 
> 
> Is there a way to submit the request for guide info/update directly to Tribune Media?



Yes, [email protected] 

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...,6935396.story 


Used to have to do that for directv vs tivo lineup problems.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17003197
> 
> 
> Yes, [email protected]
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...,6935396.story
> 
> 
> Used to have to do that for directv vs tivo lineup problems.



That is the same form that's on the Tivo site, Tivo sends that form to Zap2it to update Zap2it's data base. Zap2it then incorporates that data into its data base, then it sends that updated guide data to Tivo to update Tivo's guide listing. Zap2it is owned by Tribune Media, it's one of the products that they offer to content providers. In the link you provided go to the very bottom of the page and click on the last item there, see where it takes you.


You know I should be bitching about this in the Tivo Community Forums where it might do some good and not here where at best I'm off topic but then again that's never stopped me before










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ayewbf

So the finger pointing on the guide data is pretty exemplary of the problem and goes to how it hasn't been fixed after all these years. Tivo's perspective which contradicts mike's unusual view on how this works:


"Whenever any cable providers make changes, they control the timing of when those changes should be delivered. *They tell the data handlers exactly when to make the changeover in the channel guides*, and then tell their engineers when to actually switch video to match. If they tell their engineers to swap the channels on Wednesday at midnight and send that same data to the data handlers ahead of time, the customer should rarely notice a problem. Unfortunately, cable providers don't always time the updates properly, which can account for long periods where the information is not correct."
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...21#post5738221 


"I'm personally frustrated that your provider[comcast] caused this to happen in the first place, as well as allowed the data to be incorrect for so long. There are automated steps in place that rely on them providing accurate data, which they have not done this time around. Because we are the recipients of that data, everyone gets mad at us because programs can't be recorded. The closest analogy I can think of is a cart trying to draw the horse."

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...34#post5716634 


That's from 2007 btw.


Ok, it's friday night I got other things to do


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/17002224
> 
> 
> I haven't been in front of my Tivo yet today, but I vaguely recall that even if the guide data doesn't have any info on the new channels, we should be able to enable them in "channels I receive" and (lol) channel surf or manually record if we want any of their programming ahead of Tivo et al getting the guide situation squared away. Maybe I'll give that a shot this weekend...



Yes you can. I've already enabled 'em all. Just can't transfer my season passes from SD to HD until the guide data is there. I think I can schedule manual recordings though. Although, I experimentally hit the record button the other night on one of the "To be announced" channels, and it caused a reboot!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17003356
> 
> 
> So the finger pointing on the guide data is pretty exemplary of the problem and goes to how it hasn't been fixed after all these years. Tivo's perspective which contradicts mike's unusual view on how this works:
> 
> 
> "Whenever any cable providers make changes, they control the timing of when those changes should be delivered. *They tell the data handlers exactly when to make the changeover in the channel guides*, and then tell their engineers when to actually switch video to match. If they tell their engineers to swap the channels on Wednesday at midnight and send that same data to the data handlers ahead of time, the customer should rarely notice a problem. Unfortunately, cable providers don't always time the updates properly, which can account for long periods where the information is not correct."
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...21#post5738221
> 
> 
> "I'm personally frustrated that your provider[comcast] caused this to happen in the first place, as well as allowed the data to be incorrect for so long. There are automated steps in place that rely on them providing accurate data, which they have not done this time around. Because we are the recipients of that data, everyone gets mad at us because programs can't be recorded. The closest analogy I can think of is a cart trying to draw the horse."
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/sho...34#post5716634
> 
> 
> That's from 2007 btw.
> 
> 
> Ok, it's friday night I got other things to do



Right, the football game's over with ( 49er's game ) so time to do something else. I will find out from Comcast ( Mr. J. ) directly about what the real story is about Tivo not getting notice about this new update and let them deal with it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r

Yeh I guess I'm going to have to set up a manual recording for the premier of Mad Men this sunday, since the Tivo HD still thinks AMC HD i son 769, when it's now on 798. Otherwise I'll likely get an hour of Hanna Montana instead.


----------



## Keenan

What I find interesting is that, in my case anyways, it's only the Comcast sports net channels that have bad guide data, somehow I don't see that as being TiVo problem. In fact, looking at Comcast's own channel lineup site it shows the same thing for my zip, usually "Sign Off" and "To Be Announced", yet when I use a zip from say San Francisco all the correct data is there. That to me is a problem with Comcast, not TiVo or Tribune Media.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/16994815
> 
> 
> If you have Expanded Basic, then you should not have a notch filter and you should be able to tune the digital versions of the Expanded Basic channels with any QAM tuner, even after they move them down into the lower channels (34-78). The notch filter is put on the coax at the street, inside the Comcast distribution panel. It blocks the expanded basic channels (34-78 or so). It is only put on subscribers that have limited basic.



Thanks. So can you tell me if all the expanded basic HD channels encrypted? IE: ESPN, AMC, TNT, etc? I'm also curious about the local radio stations. VMC won't tune those, but it doesn't make sense that they would be encrypted.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Local FM radio stations are not encrypted. The little project here (SCTE) that dumps the channel will display what channels they are on. Here I am getting them on 118 and can tune them in using a QAM tuner on my computer. I don't know where the lower 900 music channels are though as they don't show up in the map. Those may be encrypted.


----------



## Dragunov1

Mikef5 or anyone else, if you find anything more about Setanta could you please post? I'm a big soccer fan and it would be amazing if we can get this channel. All the other providers offer it for 15$/mo which is way too much in my opinion, but if Comcast include it in the sports package I'll love them forever


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/17007333
> 
> 
> Mikef5 or anyone else, if you find anything more about Setanta could you please post? I'm a big soccer fan and it would be amazing if we can get this channel. All the other providers offer it for 15$/mo which is way too much in my opinion, but if Comcast include it in the sports package I'll love them forever



Dragunov1,


Here's a link to Setanta Sports and it lists the price there and you're not going to be happy but that seems to be the going price..... http://www.setanta.com/us/Comcast/ 

It's way to much for me for a SD channel, now if it were HD it might be worth a look see.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17006466
> 
> 
> Local FM radio stations are not encrypted. The little project here (SCTE) that dumps the channel will display what channels they are on. Here I am getting them on 118 and can tune them in using a QAM tuner on my computer. I don't know where the lower 900 music channels are though as they don't show up in the map. Those may be encrypted.



I finally figured it out via the Sydyen Proceedure . I can now tune anything the DTA can on VMC, although it chokes on the FM channels because it's confused about the lack of video. But I can now tune all the SD digital channels which are being ignored by the channel scan. I'm assuming this will all be fixed when Comcast turns off the analog broadcasts in SF.


Now I'd like to figure out if I can get some of the other HD channels (A&E, AMC, TNT, ESPN etc..) the same way. Some folks have reported getting these unencrypted. Using this post , I was able to find the frequency that ESPN HD is broadcasting on (747) and translate that to channel 116, but I can't find anything that tells me the sub-channel number. I can't seem to find this info in the STB current channel diagnostics.


It's interesting when I tune to 116, I get a blank screen (vs. a message saying the channel is unavailable). Dunno if that means anything.


Also considering the W7 upgrade to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17007375
> 
> 
> Dragunov1,
> 
> 
> Here's a link to Setanta Sports and it lists the price there and you're not going to be happy but that seems to be the going price..... http://www.setanta.com/us/Comcast/
> 
> It's way to much for me for a SD channel, now if it were HD it might be worth a look see.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, unfortunately is the same price in DirecTV, SD too. So we don't have any choice there.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17007461
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It's interesting when I tune to 116, I get a blank screen (vs. a message saying the channel is unavailable). Dunno if that means anything.
> 
> ...



FWIW... Here, it appears that ESPN-HD is now encrypted.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17008234
> 
> 
> FWIW... Here, it appears that ESPN-HD is now encrypted.



How are you determining this?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17007461
> 
> 
> I finally figured it out via the Sydyen Proceedure . I can now tune anything the DTA can on VMC, although it chokes on the FM channels because it's confused about the lack of video. But I can now tune all the SD digital channels which are being ignored by the channel scan. I'm assuming this will all be fixed when Comcast turns off the analog broadcasts in SF.
> 
> 
> Now I'd like to figure out if I can get some of the other HD channels (A&E, AMC, TNT, ESPN etc..) the same way. Some folks have reported getting these unencrypted. Using this post , I was able to find the frequency that ESPN HD is broadcasting on (747) and translate that to channel 116, but I can't find anything that tells me the sub-channel number. I can't seem to find this info in the STB current channel diagnostics.
> 
> 
> It's interesting when I tune to 116, I get a blank screen (vs. a message saying the channel is unavailable). Dunno if that means anything.
> 
> 
> Also considering the W7 upgrade to see if that makes any difference.



AMC, A&E, TNT are encrypted here, that is the HD versions. The SD digital versions are not at the moment. Where I am 116 has the channel map on program 4. That's the nice thing about the HDHomeRun is you can do scans and get a report on all the channels.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17009372
> 
> 
> How are you determining this?



I think ESPN-HD has always been encrypted. I have been able to view it since the first day it came to Comcast even though I have only Limited Basic with Digital Preferred. Until now, that is, since I get no 724 in the guide on DCT-6200 and "Channel not available." on TiVo with CC. This is the same behavior with chans 35-82 since those channels are not part of Limited Basic. I thought ESPN-HD was part of Digital Preferred (previously Digital Classic) but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## dandrewk

I'm now quite serious about switching full time to Comcast Triple Play (dumping DirecTV). But two questions remain:


1. Has Comcast officially or unofficially announced when their TiVO service will be available in the Bay Area?


2. Regardless, I'm considering buying an HD TiVO. I note there are problems getting updated guide info when Comcast changes its lineup. Is this an ongoing problem? Is there a chance they just might not support non-Comcast TiVO's with current guide data?


----------



## Mikef5

Dandrewk,



> Quote:
> 1. Has Comcast officially or unofficially announced when their TiVO service will be available in the Bay Area?



No official or unofficial announcement and from what I've been reading, it's still not ready for prime time. If you want Tivo get Tivo.



> Quote:
> 2. Regardless, I'm considering buying an HD TiVO. I note there are problems getting updated guide info when Comcast changes its lineup. Is this an ongoing problem? Is there a chance they just might not support non-Comcast TiVO's with current guide data?



Yes, an on going problem but most of the time it's not a big deal. Fill out a form on Tivo stating the problem and in about a week it gets corrected. The problem this time was, this was a big roll out of HD channels ( about 52 of them and that's not counting the SD channels that were added ) and there seems to be a disconnect between Comcast and Tribune Media ( who does the guide data for Tivo ). I can't believe Tribune Media wasn't informed of this massive addition of channels, I got it and so did the rest of the media reporters. I think the problem was Tribune Media got the old schedule and the roll out is going much faster than it was anticipated so they are behind the curve on rolling out their guide data to Tivo. As an example, Milpitas wasn't suppose to get the new channels until the 20th and we got it on the 14th so Tribune Media probably thinks it won't be active here until the 20th even though it already is active here.


Hope that helps.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014350
> 
> 
> Dandrewk,
> 
> 
> 
> No official or unofficial announcement and from what I've been reading, it's still not ready for prime time. If you want Tivo get Tivo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an on going problem but most of the time it's not a big deal. Fill out a form on Tivo stating the problem and in about a week it gets corrected. The problem this time was, this was a big roll out of HD channels ( about 52 of them and that's not counting the SD channels that were added ) and there seems to be a disconnect between Comcast and Tribune Media ( who does the guide data for Tivo ). I can't believe Tribune Media wasn't informed of this massive addition of channels, I got it and so did the rest of the media reporters. I think the problem was Tribune Media got the old schedule and the roll out is going much faster than it was anticipated so they are behind the curve on rolling out their guide data to Tivo. As an example, Milpitas wasn't suppose to get the new channels until the 20th and we got it on the 14th so Tribune Media probably thinks it won't be active here until the 20th even though it already is active here.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes Mike, and thanks again.


re: the recent rollout - I see manually accessing the new channels works, but still no updated guide data, right? Or have some of you gotten the updated guide?


----------



## Keenan

Got the confirmation from TiVo on the 2 CSN sports net channels, it says they should be corrected in 7 days, so next Monday we'll see how accurate they are.


----------



## dandrewk

One other question re: TiVO's w/cable cards - is On Demand and Pay per view still available?


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17014645
> 
> 
> One other question re: TiVO's w/cable cards - is On Demand and Pay per view still available?



Nope. Never has, never will. This will require a new box that supports "True2Way".


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/17014664
> 
> 
> Nope. Never has, never will. This will require a new box that supports "True2Way".
> 
> 
> - Mike



I thought there was an adapter for existing TiVo boxes that would work with SeaChange VOD systems, assuming Comcast uses SeaChange.


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/17014664
> 
> 
> Nope. Never has, never will. This will require a new box that supports "True2Way".
> 
> 
> - Mike



Will that be the case with the Comcast version TiVO as well?


----------



## Xn0r

@mikef5: what annoys me is that even with the sped up schedule, Tribune/Tivo could have still rolled out the changes. In fact they _should_ have rolled them out early IMHO. What's the big deal if those new channels appear in the channels list? If you don't get them, or haven't gotten them yet, you simple don't select them in "channels you receive" list. They could have even added the changed channel #s as duplicates (e.g., added a 769 for Disney HD, and while keeping a 769 for the old AMC HD, and adding 798 for the new AMC HD). Then people could have just check marked the channels they have as they showed up, or whatever.


If they did something like that then I wouldn't be going through my To Do list adding manual recordings for season passes which have HD versions now, but don't show up in the guide do to the lack of an update. :sigh:


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17014740
> 
> 
> @mikef5: what annoys me is that even with the sped up schedule, Tribune/Tivo could have still rolled out the changes. In fact they _should_ have rolled them out early IMHO. What's the big deal if those new channels appear in the channels list? If you don't get them, or haven't gotten them yet, you simple don't select them in "channels you receive" list. They could have even added the changed channel #s as duplicates (e.g., added a 769 for Disney HD, and while keeping a 769 for the old AMC HD, and adding 798 for the new AMC HD). Then people could have just check marked the channels they have as they showed up, or whatever.
> 
> 
> If they did something like that then I wouldn't be going through my To Do list adding manual recordings for season passes which have HD versions now, but don't show up in the guide do to the lack of an update. :sigh:



I feel the same way. I ultimately decided to just leave the SD channels and recording on until the guide gets updated. I didn't want to delete all of the old ones, set up manual recordings for the new ones, and then dump that and set up season pass recordings later. So I'll just live with SD for another few days. I did get a message from Tivo yesterday about a lineup change but the only thing it changed was dropping AMC from 769 and replacing it with ABC Family (which still also appears on another channel). I'm hoping we only have another few days to go.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17014731
> 
> 
> Will that be the case with the Comcast version TiVO as well?



The Comcast/Tivo box will do VOD and PPV, it's just a normal Comcast box with Tivo software installed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17014740
> 
> 
> @mikef5: what annoys me is that even with the sped up schedule, Tribune/Tivo could have still rolled out the changes. In fact they _should_ have rolled them out early IMHO. What's the big deal if those new channels appear in the channels list? If you don't get them, or haven't gotten them yet, you simple don't select them in "channels you receive" list. They could have even added the changed channel #s as duplicates (e.g., added a 769 for Disney HD, and while keeping a 769 for the old AMC HD, and adding 798 for the new AMC HD). Then people could have just check marked the channels they have as they showed up, or whatever.
> 
> 
> If they did something like that then I wouldn't be going through my To Do list adding manual recordings for season passes which have HD versions now, but don't show up in the guide do to the lack of an update. :sigh:



It would likely be a customer service nightmare, you would have people calling wondering why they weren't getting the channel listed in their guide. Folks like us would have no problem, but for the average Comcast sub out there, which would include those using Comcast STBs, it would be a customer service/support mess.


----------



## Mikef5

On a totally different topic.


Has anyone, that has the new channels, been able to tune in 772 Bio-HD or 795 Lifetime HD ? Still not active here, as a matter of fact it says " Not Authorized " . As far as I know they're in the Digital Starter package.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014818
> 
> 
> On a totally different topic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone, that has the new channels, been able to tune in 772 Bio-HD or 795 Lifetime HD ? Still not active here, as a matter of fact it says " Not Authorized " . As far as I know they're in the Digital Starter package.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




I get them both fine in Marin.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17014703
> 
> 
> I thought there was an adapter for existing TiVo boxes that would work with SeaChange VOD systems, assuming Comcast uses SeaChange.



Jim,


I think that adapter was for SDV, but it might work with VOD ( not really sure ) which would be nice if that were the case. I wouldn't have to keep a Comcast box for just VOD with my TivoHD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/17014770
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. I ultimately decided to just leave the SD channels and recording on until the guide gets updated. I didn't want to delete all of the old ones, set up manual recordings for the new ones, and then dump that and set up season pass recordings later. So I'll just live with SD for another few days. I did get a message from Tivo yesterday about a lineup change but the only thing it changed was dropping AMC from 769 and replacing it with ABC Family (which still also appears on another channel). I'm hoping we only have another few days to go.



Yeah I went ahead and did it through Sunday, figuring they'd have it fixed by then (over 7 business days since I put in my change requests). It wasn't that big of a deal, since there was only about 5-6 shows I had to do it for.


So the new 769 is ABC Family for you? For me, that's 768, and 769, which used to be AMC HD, is now Disney HD, AMC HD having moved to 798.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014776
> 
> 
> The Comcast/Tivo box will do VOD and PPV, it's just a normal Comcast box with Tivo software installed.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Wouldn't it be nice if Tivo could make a little USB box like the SVD box that did all the major cable cos proprietary VOD/PPD stuff plus True2Way and SeaChange? Probably way too much work and way to expensive.










Maybe in the future they'll have a Tivo which does just those two standards.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17014829
> 
> 
> I get them both fine in Marin.



I was afraid of that. The last time I talked with a CSR they screwed up my account big time and I don't want to go through that again but I guess it's either that or not watch those channels














Thanks.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## R_J

Same problem here, in Cupertino, with those two channels. Maybe you can alert your Comcast contacts... ;-)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014818
> 
> 
> On a totally different topic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone, that has the new channels, been able to tune in 772 Bio-HD or 795 Lifetime HD ? Still not active here, as a matter of fact it says " Not Authorized " . As far as I know they're in the Digital Starter package.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17014864
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if Tivo could make a little USB box like the SVD box that did all the major cable cos proprietary VOD/PPD stuff plus True2Way and SeaChange? Probably way too much work and way to expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the future they'll have a Tivo which does just those two standards.



There was a rumor a couple of months ago that Tivo was developing a Tru2way Tivo which would take care of all our problems.... now if they would really do it I'd buy one in a micro










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17014807
> 
> 
> It would likely be a customer service nightmare, you would have people calling wondering why they weren't getting the channel listed in their guide. Folks like us would have no problem, but for the average Comcast sub out there, which would include those using Comcast STBs, it would be a customer service/support mess.



Hrm. Perhaps it would be. But it isn't much different than just having a bunch of channels you don't receive in your channels list, like most people have, since people have different packages. If people tried to add 'em and they didn't work, perhaps they'd just figure it wasn't in their package. They might call comcast to "add" them though, but that could probably he handled by a recording or whatever.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R_J* /forum/post/17014878
> 
> 
> Same problem here, in Cupertino, with those two channels. Maybe you can alert your Comcast contacts... ;-)



So Marin gets them and Cupertino and Milpitas don't ?? That doesn't make sense. Why can't things be simple ?










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014818
> 
> 
> On a totally different topic.
> 
> 
> Has anyone, that has the new channels, been able to tune in 772 Bio-HD or 795 Lifetime HD ? Still not active here, as a matter of fact it says " Not Authorized " . As far as I know they're in the Digital Starter package.



On my Comcast cable box (Moto DCH-3200) it still says "Not Authorized" for both.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17014829
> 
> 
> I get them both fine in Marin.



Dandrewk,


Can you physically tune those channels in or do you just have the guide data for them ? It would seem strange that Marin would have those 2 channels active and available and Cupertino, Milpitas and Santa Clara don't.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17015063
> 
> 
> Dandrewk,
> 
> 
> Can you physically tune those channels in or do you just have the guide data for them ? It would seem strange that Marin would have those 2 channels active and available and Cupertino, Milpitas and Santa Clara don't.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I can physically tune them, and they are in the guide data.


Wife Swap... Ripleys Believe it or not.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17015107
> 
> 
> I can physically tune them, and they are in the guide data.
> 
> 
> Wife Swap... Ripleys Believe it or not.



Frak !!! , I really hate talking with CSR's, maybe Mr. J. can shed some light










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17015211
> 
> 
> Frak !!! , I really hate talking with CSR's, maybe Mr. J. can shed some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I can tune those channels in (here in Marin) as well. I used to have problems with CBS College Sports but now that works. Only channel that comes in black is TMC (847, I think) but I doubt I'd use it much so I am going to wait to see if it resolves itself first.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17014844
> 
> 
> Yeah I went ahead and did it through Sunday, figuring they'd have it fixed by then (over 7 business days since I put in my change requests). It wasn't that big of a deal, since there was only about 5-6 shows I had to do it for.
> 
> 
> So the new 769 is ABC Family for you? For me, that's 768, and 769, which used to be AMC HD, is now Disney HD, AMC HD having moved to 798.



Oops, I think you are right, it was Disney HD and not Family. I can't seem to keep all the new channels in my head yet.


----------



## dandrewk

Just ordered Triple Play Premium. I'm gonna hold off on TiVO for a bit until I get the updated dual tuner Motorola HD DVR. I hope it's a least a bit better than the my current Moto - the very first HD DVR Comcast offered.


BTW, I used online chat window for the order. It was a bit slow, but the person really knew her stuff. This was a complicated order.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tex94* /forum/post/17015426
> 
> 
> I can tune those channels in (here in Marin) as well. I used to have problems with CBS College Sports but now that works. Only channel that comes in black is TMC (847, I think) but I doubt I'd use it much so I am going to wait to see if it resolves itself first.



TMC is a separate program which is no longer offered in any package and is $18.95 last time I looked and that's all by it's self. I lost it to when I changed to the Triple Play and even though they said nothing was going to change it did but that's another long drawn out story. I really don't watch it so it's not a big deal to me. It's just the principle that I care about










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981

Just got a card from Comcast for the Vallejo area with a more definitive date for analogue capture. It now says that you need to order your DTAs before 9/1/09. The front side has Urgent and states that you must act before 9/1 to keep getting your channels. I assume that the process will kick in either on or before that or shortly thereafter. The only remaining question is how soon do the channel additions occur.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014893
> 
> 
> There was a rumor a couple of months ago that Tivo was developing a Tru2way Tivo which would take care of all our problems.... now if they would really do it I'd buy one in a micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Comcast isn't really doing SDV - they don't need to given the all digital spectrum reclamation. TW markets got SDV is spades though.


----------



## tex94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17015572
> 
> 
> TMC is a separate program which is no longer offered in any package and is $18.95 last time I looked and that's all by it's self. I lost it to when I changed to the Triple Play and even though they said nothing was going to change it did but that's another long drawn out story. I really don't watch it so it's not a big deal to me. It's just the principle that I care about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Wow, then for $18.95 I really don't care and will disable it on my Tivo. Thanks.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17015107
> 
> 
> I can physically tune them, and they are in the guide data.
> 
> 
> Wife Swap... Ripleys Believe it or not.



Here in San Rafael, those 2 channels are tunable but there is no tivo guide data for them, just like all the other new channels still. 7 days now... No Tribune data either.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17014350
> 
> 
> Dandrewk,
> 
> I can't believe Tribune Media wasn't informed of this massive addition of channels, I got it and so did the rest of the media reporters. I think the problem was Tribune Media got the old schedule and the roll out is going much faster than it was anticipated so they are behind the curve on rolling out their guide data to Tivo. As an example, Milpitas wasn't suppose to get the new channels until the 20th and we got it on the 14th so Tribune Media probably thinks it won't be active here until the 20th even though it already is active here.



Its my experience with pretty much all (if not all) the upgrades so far, that the tribune guide data is not updated on time just like the tivo guide data. It's business as usual for comcast.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Just out of curiosity, I am in Cupertino and rescanned with my OnAir QAM tuner and didn't find any of the new HD stations. At least not in the clear. I thought that someone said they were tuning them with their QAM tuner. So my question, are the new HD channels all covered by the notch filter (i.e. real channels 36-78)? If I were to upgrade from Limited Basic to Digital Starter, causing Comcast to remove the notch filter, would I be able to tune the new HD channels with my in the clear QAM tuner? Or are they all encrypted an require either a Comcast box or Cable Card?


Greg


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17016034
> 
> 
> Its my experience with pretty much all (if not all) the upgrades so far, that the tribune guide data is not updated on time just like the tivo guide data. It's business as usual for comcast.



Because Tribune Media can't get it's act together you blame Comcast for this ??? You're joking right









Hell, I'm low man on the totem and I heard about it and I was informed of the changes that were made, there's no way Tribune Media wasn't informed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17015991
> 
> 
> Here in San Rafael, those 2 channels are tunable but there is no tivo guide data for them, just like all the other new channels still. 7 days now... No Tribune data either.



I have guide data in San Rafael, but it's on Comcast's Moto DVR.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17016247
> 
> 
> Because Tribune Media can't get it's act together you blame Comcast for this ??? You're joking right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm low man on the totem and I heard about it and I was informed of the changes that were made, there's no way Tribune Media wasn't informed.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You still seem to be pretty confused on how guide data does (or doesn't) get pushed. It's as if you didn't read my explination from Tivo. Tribune doesn't just read comcast's press release and then check in with users to find out when the changes actually went thru.


Figures you'd fight with me on this instead of finding out what actually has been going wrong for years now.


----------



## MKANET

Sorry, if this has been bought up before. I just got a small thing in the mail saying that if I want to continue watching channels 35-82, I need to call in by September 1, 2009 to get new equipment. Will I be able to tune into these channels via digital ready TV with standard unencrypted QAM; and, just remap the channels again? I'm guessing this is just a small addon to existing QAM tuners and motorola cable boxes to convert these channeles to unecrypted QAM? I can't imagine purposefully everyone's existing working setups; as that would be a disaster.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/17016185
> 
> 
> If I were to upgrade from Limited Basic to Digital Starter, causing Comcast to remove the notch filter, would I be able to tune the new HD channels with my in the clear QAM tuner?



Extremely unlikely. There is no good reason for Comcast to keep those channels in the clear.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17016401
> 
> 
> Will I be able to tune into these channels via digital ready TV with standard unencrypted QAM; and, just remap the channels again?



yes


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17015211
> 
> 
> Frak !!! , I really hate talking with CSR's, maybe Mr. J. can shed some light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I can't get those two channels, either, and I am in Sunnyvale. On a more serious note, I don't see Comedy Central HD anywhere.


----------



## tvibe

I'm in Sunnyvale, 94087 and NBC Channel 703 Audio is not working with my Dolby Digital Decoder. I am using Cable Cards through my Tivo HD and the sound hasn't been working for 2 days now. It seems to work okay when I change the settings to put Dolby Digital to PCM (which then just gives me 2.1 sound). Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvibe* /forum/post/17017759
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, 94087 and NBC Channel 703 Audio is not working with my Dolby Digital Decoder. I am using Cable Cards through my Tivo HD and the sound hasn't been working for 2 days now. It seems to work okay when I change the settings to put Dolby Digital to PCM (which then just gives me 2.1 sound). Anyone else having this problem?



I'm in 94087, and channel 703 works correctly for me. Note that some programs are not broadcast in Dolby Digital: the 6 pm local news is one such example. I am also using a TiVo HD with CableCard.


----------



## stretch437

i have been getting subtle audio distortion on only KNTV HD for the last few months. i get it via comcast and i could swear i get it also (only much more subtle) OTA.


using a video processor and an audio receiver for both sources.


----------



## tex94

Good news, Tivo now has updated channel information for all of the new channels in Marin as of last evening. Now I can turn off my SD channel copies and move my programs to HD.


I have to say with this last influx of channels I am pretty darn satisfied with the channel selection. Yes, it would be nice to get the rest of the sports channels (e.g., ESPNU, FSN, etc) in HD and all the HBO/Starz/Showtime multiplexes but overall this is a pretty good selection. For me, PQ now becomes much more important and where I'd like to see Comcast focus next.


EDIT: I also noticed that both zap2it and Tivo listings on their websites show the old lineup. I had expected they would show the updates first but it sounds like they are on a slower update path (ok by me since I want my box updated most of all)


----------



## Mikef5

Here's an update on the recent problems with Tivo guide and the missing channels that some customers are experiencing and new dates for more areas that are getting the new HD channels. Again, I'll post as I received the message to avoid any confusion or should I say any more confusion










___________________________________________________________


You can pass this along to the Forum…..

*On the issue of the updates to the electronic channel guide/navigator:*


Simply put, we did not implement the process to update the channel guide/navigator as we typically do. As you know, we significantly “sped up” the original launch schedule, and in our haste to provide more of our customers their expanded HD lineups we failed to keep our vendor up-to-date on the schedule changes. We dropped the ball. I apologize for any confusion this may have caused folks. And I want to personally apologize to you for the “heat” a few of the Forum members have sent your way because of our mistake.



*On “missing channels”:*

This one is a bit more complicated. It appears that only certain customers, who have certain packages, who have a very specific “billing code” assigned to them, that was used for only a specific period of time, are experiencing this issue. We’ve got our best software programmers trying to isolate the “bug” and then putting in place a patch. Again, this issue does not impact every customer who now has the new HD lineup and we are actively working to clear this up.



*On the next set of launches:*


Monday August 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.


Tuesday August 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County


Thursday August 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.



It is also important to note that we continue to work in numerous communities in the Bay Area on converting the current analog signals transmitting channels 35 to 84 to an “all digital” protocol. This step is necessary to recapture the bandwidth we need to launch the additional 51 HD channels.


Thanks, as always, for your help.


_______________________________________________________


So there you go. On the problem with the Tivo guide. Tribune Media was told of the new channels being added but because the new channels got added faster than it was first thought they would, the ball was dropped and Tribune Media didn't get notice of the early completion of the roll out. They have now.










Well, with the addition of new roll out areas coming I hope things go better for them










The missing channels problem that I and some other customers are experiencing is a billing code error and they are having the software programmers look into what the problem is in the system. I will keep on top of this one and let you know if I find anything else.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ayewbf

My tivo got its proper update yesterday. Interestingly zap2it's web page still has not been updated. I think things happened in that order in the past as well which doesn't make much sense.


I'm not at all buying the early completion excuse, as comcast's *July 10th* press release had a rollout date of Aug. 11 on it, and it took 7 full days beyond that for the guide data to get updated. See here http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=292 Mr J, any heat I may be making is really meant for comcast. This problem has been ongoing for years - as long as cablecard tivo boxes existed. I've been getting unfair "heat" in return actually. But that's par for online forums unfortunately.


----------



## hiker

Is anyone receiving WGN-HD 717? I'm not... TiVo gives "Channel not available" and DCT6200 doesn't show 717 in the guide.


I thought the rule was if you get the SD version of a channel then you should get the HD version. I have Limited Basic and get WGN-SD on channel 33. Apparently Comcast isn't conforming to the rule.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17027069
> 
> 
> Is anyone receiving WGN-HD 717? I'm not... TiVo gives "Channel not available" and DCT6200 doesn't show 717 in the guide.
> 
> 
> I thought the rule was if you get the SD version of a channel then you should get the HD version. I have Limited Basic and get WGN-SD on channel 33. Apparently Comcast isn't conforming to the rule.



I'm getting it here in Milpitas and it is in the Limited Basic Package. Novato was one of the areas that was updated on the 14th so it should be available to you. As much as I hate to say this, call Comcast and ask WTF. Are you getting channels 772 and 795 ? These are the channels that have the billing code error in them for some customers and this might be connected.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

Thanks for the update Mike!


Crossing my fingers that South San Jose is updated on September 25 ("...and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County").


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17027176
> 
> 
> I'm getting it here in Milpitas and it is in the Limited Basic Package. Novato was one of the areas that was updated on the 14th so it should be available to you. As much as I hate to say this, call Comcast and ask WTF. Are you getting channels 772 and 795 ? These are the channels that have the billing code error in them for some customers and this might be connected.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not getting 772 Bio-HD or 795 Lifetime-HD but I would not expect those since the SD versions are not part of Limited Basic. However, I do receive the SD version of Bio on 275 as part of the Digital Preferred tier so I should also be getting 772 Bio-HD. 46 Lifetime SD is part of Expanded Basic so I understand why I'm not getting 795 Lifetime-HD. Not sure if the billing code bug is affecting this.


----------



## DPlettner

The new HD channels are now in Windows Media Center in Cupertino. A simple guide download did not add the new channels. I had to set up the tuners again, and that step added the new channels.


-Dave


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17026824
> 
> 
> Thursday September 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.



I guess Santa Rosa is looking at October, was sort of hoping to see MLB-HD before the end of the baseball season, bummer...



Those of you that have MGM-HD, what tier or package is it in? I'm curious as it doesn't have a SD counterpart.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17027571
> 
> 
> I guess Santa Rosa is looking at October, was sort of hoping to see MLB-HD before the end of the baseball season, bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you that have MGM-HD, what tier or package is it in? I'm curious as it doesn't have a SD counterpart.



Jim,


MGM-HD is in Digital Classic Package on channel 797 ( when you get it







)


I still haven't heard anything on Santa Rosa but if Petaluma is getting done you have to be pretty close. At least it's headed North

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17027650
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> MGM-HD is in Digital Classic Package on channel 797 ( when you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> I still haven't heard anything on Santa Rosa but if Petaluma is getting done you have to be pretty close. At least it's headed North
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Maybe, Santa Rosa is a system all by itself and when it comes to upgrades and the like, all those surrounding systems may as well be in Siberia. But you're right, at least they're in the area.


BTW, how does that crow taste regarding the "fault" of the "Mystery of the Missing Guide Info"?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17027692
> 
> 
> BTW, how does that crow taste regarding the "fault" of the "Mystery of the Missing Guide Info"?



Sore subject Jim and I'll leave it at that.


At least Comcast owned up to the fact they dropped the ball and didn't leave it hanging in the air or continue the finger pointing. Give them credit for that at least.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17027717
> 
> 
> Sore subject Jim and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> 
> At least Comcast owned up to the fact they dropped the ball and didn't leave it hanging in the air or continue the finger pointing. Give them credit for that at least.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Oh, I give them credit for sure, I was thinking more about your strident defense of them earlier, but as you say, sore subject and it's been fixed. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17027861
> 
> 
> Oh, I give them credit for sure, I was thinking more about your strident defense of them earlier, but as you say, sore subject and it's been fixed. 'Nuff said.



Not a problem Jim, it's just in my nature to be ardent in my views and I respect people that admit to their mistakes. Must be the old Navy training in me leaking out again.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17026824
> 
> 
> Monday September 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.
> 
> 
> Tuesday September 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County
> 
> 
> Thursday September 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also important to note that we continue to work in numerous communities in the Bay Area on converting the current analog signals transmitting channels 35 to 84 to an all digital protocol. This step is necessary to recapture the bandwidth we need to launch the additional 51 HD channels.



An once again, nothing for Vallejo/Benicia even though it looks like the analogues go away by 9/1.


----------



## sjcabby




> Quote:
> Monday September 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.
> 
> 
> Tuesday September 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County
> 
> 
> Thursday September 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.



Do you mean August?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17027385
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update Mike!
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers that South San Jose is updated on September 25 ("...and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County").




Yikes! We're seeing schedules to the end of September and San Jose has not even been mentioned yet. That's an awful lot of people to keep in the dark


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjcabby* /forum/post/17028318
> 
> 
> Do you mean August?



I posted it as I received it ( cut and paste ) but..... looking at the calender, the 24th of August is a Monday and the 24th of Sept is Thursday so you might be right. I will ask just to be sure.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sjcabby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17028413
> 
> 
> I posted it as I received it ( cut and paste ) but..... looking at the calender, the 24th of August is a Monday and the 24th of Sept is Thursday so you might be right. I will ask just to be sure.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, I noticed it didn't line up. I hope it's a typo and we can start seeing more HD next week rather than next month. I appreciate your looking into it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjcabby* /forum/post/17028501
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed it didn't line up. I hope it's a typo and we can start seeing more HD next week rather than next month. I appreciate your looking into it.



UPDATE....


August is the date NOT September. Thanks for pointing that out SJcabby.

I've updated the original post with the correct month.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sjcabby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17028575
> 
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> 
> August is the date NOT September. Thanks for pointing that out SJcabby.
> 
> I've updated the original post with the correct month.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Great, thanks Mike!


----------



## cgw

Re "On 'missing channels': This one is a bit more complicated. It appears that only certain customers, who have certain packages, who have a very specific billing code assigned to them, that was used for only a specific period of time, are experiencing this issue."


Do the problematic billing codes show on the bill, or does calling to nag help? In Mikef5's list of launches I did not see Moraga, but I haven't seen the new lineup.


----------



## Mikef5

With all the confusion going on with the Tivo Guide not getting updated, I can finally say that I now have the guide data for the Tivo so I guess all the hubbub got things moving after all. Now to check and see if it's accurate. I noticed on the Comcast guide for Spike HD it's 2 hours off from what it should be and Comedy Channel HD is MIA. Ain't life great !!










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17027069
> 
> 
> I thought the rule was if you get the SD version of a channel then you should get the HD version. I have Limited Basic and get WGN-SD on channel 33. Apparently Comcast isn't conforming to the rule.



Limited Basic gets Discovery SD but not Discovery HD.


----------



## jlee301

I hope someone from Comcast is reading this, as I do not appreciate the treatment I just received. Typically I have had great Comcast experience...mainly because I never have to call and have them fix anything because everything is functioning properly.


Last Thursday night, I notice that three of my HD channels went out, TLC HD, HBO HD, and Cinemax HD. Initially I thought maybe they were about to add more HD channels cause of the digital migration or moving them to reflect the new channel numbers after the migration...but neither is the case. When I select it on my TiVo HD boxes, it just saids cannot find signal. On the Comcast Motorola set-top box, it gives me a please wait. Either way, the channel never comes up. Interesting enough those three channels happen to be sitting on the same frequency 747 MHz in Union City, CA (according to my TiVo diagnostic). I get the feeling someone pulled some cables out when they weren't suppose to...


So I call last Friday, the representative said there have been complaints on the same issue and that it should be resolved by tonight. Come Tuesday, the issue wasn't resolved, so I call again and another representative says that they see no such issue open and that they will now assign a technician to come to my house and investigate today (Wednesday).


So today, the technician comes and says he needs to get some information for standard SOP before trying to figure out the issue. The technician takes out the cable cards, get the serial numbers, host id, and serial number from my Motorola HD set-top box, unplugs the cable, puts it back in, and reboots all of the boxes...channels I mention still don't come up. So he calls in and has them send a signal to the cable cards and the HD set-top box....channels still don't come up.


So now he gets on the phone with another tech and they look up my account and relay to me that I have this old "Total Package" and that's why I am not getting the channels. The technician pulls out this channel list flyer from May of 2009 and says, you can't get any of these HD channels. I respond, sir, "I am getting all of the HD channels except those three I mentioned." I also go online and show him my billing statement which clearly states I have the "Digital Premier" package from Comcast. He still insists that I have the "Total Package" and that once I upgrade to the latest that I will get the channels. So he leaves even though I've asked him to stay while I call a representative and "upgrade" to Digital Premier again.


Now I call the Comcast representative and they see this old "Total Package" but they said it should not have been the problem. So the representative changes my package to the most up to date "Digital Premier" and sends a signal to all my boxes again...channels I mentioned still aren't coming up. I also find that the ticket I filed is now closed even though my issue has not been resolved and there's a charge on the account for finding no problem... So the lady on the phone said she will get someone out right away and dispatch will call me in about 15 minutes. An hour passes, no call from dispatch, I call again, this time a guy is helping me and he tells me to give them another 30 minutes. I wait another 30 minutes, now a different lady answers and tells me that she sees no tech coming out as my next technician is scheduled to come out next Monday from 10-12PM.


At this point I am extremely furious. I have taken time out of my work to have them fix this issue and nothing was done. And now I will need to take more time out of my schedule to have them fix this issue. I had the new Monday appointment rescheduled for tomorrow now from 3-5PM. They better not send out the same technician.


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

That is the kind of stuff of which nightmares are made.......

I feel for you. I think many of us here have experienced similar situations.

If only Comcast management (that cares) could see reports like this.


----------



## wwu123

Did you check if the signal strength is low in the Tivo Settings->Channels->Signal Strength diagnostic for those channels? I was having trouble with HBO HD and TNT HD dropping in and out a few months ago, when I upgraded some bad coax connectors, all the signals were quite a bit stronger and I stopped losing those channels.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/17029253
> 
> 
> Did you check if the signal strength is low in the Tivo Settings->Channels->Signal Strength diagnostic for those channels? I was having trouble with HBO HD and TNT HD dropping in and out a few months ago, when I upgraded some bad coax connectors, all the signals were quite a bit stronger and I stopped losing those channels.



I didn't change any of the cables or splitters. I showed him through the TiVo diagnostic that the signal strength was low when tuning to either TLC HD, HBO HD, and Cinemax HD. Instead he pulls out this box he carries with him to measure the signal and said all is fine with the signals at every entry point.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17027069
> 
> 
> Is anyone receiving WGN-HD 717? I'm not... TiVo gives "Channel not available" and DCT6200 doesn't show 717 in the guide.
> 
> 
> I thought the rule was if you get the SD version of a channel then you should get the HD version. I have Limited Basic and get WGN-SD on channel 33. Apparently Comcast isn't conforming to the rule.



717 I'm getting fine in Santa Clara. Bio HD (772) is still bad for me, as is 795. Hopefully Comcast will fix their "programming error" sometime this decade.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17029272
> 
> 
> I didn't change any of the cables or splitters. I showed him through the TiVo diagnostic that the signal strength was low when tuning to either TLC HD, HBO HD, and Cinemax HD. Instead he pulls out this box he carries with him to measure the signal and said all is fine with the signals at every entry point.



That signal check they do can be rather suspect as they typically check only 3 or 4 frequencies.


Is Union City a 750MHz system? If so, when the tech comes out, again, have him/her check that specific frequency(747). I'd be surprised if it gives a good reading. How's the signal strength on the next lower frequency?


When moving channels around they may have moved that channel block to a frequency that does not work well on your system(end of range - could be a tilt/load balance issue), of course, that would mean that your neighbors are missing the channels as well. Do they receive them?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17029153
> 
> 
> At this point I am extremely furious. I have taken time out of my work to have them fix this issue and nothing was done. And now I will need to take more time out of my schedule to have them fix this issue. I had the new Monday appointment rescheduled for tomorrow now from 3-5PM. They better not send out the same technician.



Welcome to the club. My problem was (thankfully) not as bad as yours.


I bought a Tivo HD 2nd hand from someone. I went down to Milpitas to get a cablecard (Motorola M-card), recorded all the info on it. Called Comcast to activate it. This was on a Tuesday night. The person on the phone said she sent the code and activated my cablecard, etc, etc, but nothing worked. She basically then did a FOAD and said that it could take 20 minutes to take effect, so wait and call back. So I did. Nothing changed.


I did some poking around and noticed that I was getting all digital channels except those which were encrypted, even HD channels. The "conditional access" cablecard menu was showing Con:N, which means that the card wasn't activated.


I called back and now there was a different problem: The hostid of the Tivo was still associated with the previous owner, and the CSR claimed they couldn't disassociate it, that the customer had to call in can cancel his service. So I got the guy I bought it from to call in. The next day I called back, and the guy I bought it from had canceled his service, but it was still "in process" and nothing could be done until the process completed. The guy FOADed me to call back at 8PM (probably after his shift or something). So I did so, and they said the change was still "in process". However, _this_ CSR person claimed they _could_ disassociate the hostid with the customer now that they knew he had canceled. They did so, re-did the whole activation code thing. Nothing.


Anyway, after several frustrating calls where they couldn't do anything, they scheduled a tech to come out Friday 1-3PM, "their earliest appointment". He showed up around 5PM. He gets on the phone with a clueful tech, and they start going through stuff. They can't get it to work either.


So he runs down to the truck and gets another cable card (identical make model), puts it into the Tivo and then gives the new numbers to the clueful tech. They send the codes, and I wait a bit, and flip it to the conditional access screen and see "Con:Y" and "Auth:S" for the first time! w00t! This looks good.


I check, and I have all my channels! Yea! "Only" took four days. But I imagine this sort of ordeal is the "normal" thing for Comcast. I'm still convinced the the first cablecard was OK. It was talking to the headend just fine (according to the CC menus).


What I _speculate_ happened was the card was screwed up in their database, because of the previous owner thing, and because of this situation, the card, or their system/software was stuck in some half initialized state that they couldn't fix via the monkey menus the CSRs probably use.


So essentially, even though the card was likely fine, it's probably useless now because it's likely stuck in a bad state in their system. It _could_ be a bad card I suppose, but it seems unlikely to me, since it was able to display _all_ but encrypted channels, and I'd be surprised if the only functionality of the card which failed was the decoding part. It simply wasn't being properly initialized for whatever reason.


BTW, I've also had good experiences with Comcast. One time, a cable box in one of my rooms suddenly stopped receiving certain channels. All others it received just fine, just certain ones it wouldn't get. Most were in the same channel range, except few oddballs (perhaps they were all in the same freq range but some different chan ranges 'cause of virtual chan #s?). Anyway, it turned out that the problem was the cable going from my wall the the box. It suddenly went "bad" for no reason at all. Perhaps you're having a similar situation?


EDIT: One thing I definitely note is that calling comcast CS seems to be like pulling the lever on a slot machine/one armed bandit. Getting a good CSR that actually knows what they're doing is like hitting the jackpot. Sometimes you just have to keep calling back until you get someone with a clue. This has been the case on several occasions in the past. They seem to be very disorganized and inconsistent.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17028818
> 
> 
> With all the confusion going on with the Tivo Guide not getting updated, I can finally say that I now have the guide data for the Tivo so I guess all the hubbub got things moving after all. Now to check and see if it's accurate. I noticed on the Comcast guide for Spike HD it's 2 hours off from what it should be and Comedy Channel HD is MIA. Ain't life great !!



I just forced an update, and I now have the PG data! Yea!


EDIT: Comedy Central appears to be showing the east coast feed, but the guide data is for west coast. Right now, 1800, it supposedly showing "Glenn Martin, DDS", but it's actually showing "Futurama", which is schedule at 2100 (three hours from now). Cable box shows Futurama. Guess I'll be filing another lineup issue.










EDIT2: Interestingly, The Tivo PG seems to have SpikeTV HD correct, but the Comcast STB has it wrong. And it's not just a "different time zone" thing. The cable box shows "Kill Bill: Vol. 2" on at 1800, but it's actually showing "Ultimate Iceman: Chuck Liddel". The Tivo guide is showing the proper program (Iceman), but shows "Kill Bill Vol. 1" starting at 1830, and "Kill Bill Vol. 2" at 2100. SNAFU.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17029221
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> That is the kind of stuff of which nightmares are made.......
> 
> I feel for you. I think many of us here have experienced similar situations.
> 
> If only Comcast management (that cares) could see reports like this.



A company that is "flush with cash" and that has a near monopoly in some areas ... it's going to be hard to make them care. Until it starts affecting their bottom line. I wish Verizon would get FiOS out here. Even if I don't switch, it'd increase the competition in the area and perhaps they'd clean up their act.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17029851
> 
> 
> A company that is "flush with cash" and that has a near monopoly in some areas ... it's going to be hard to make them care. Until it starts affecting their bottom line. I wish Verizon would get FiOS out here. Even if I don't switch, it'd increase the competition in the area and perhaps they'd clean up their act.



Comcast wants to be in the content creation business like the big boys. There's speculation that all that cash is being stockpiled to make another run at a Disney type acquisition, like Time Warner for example.


----------



## smthrsd

Anyone know the day the new hd's become active in the Dublin area?


----------



## dandrewk

I just replaced my old (original) Comcast HD DVR with a new(er) Moto 3416. The remote is very hit and miss... as in, click a button and sometimes it registers first try... but more often it takes several clicks to get it to do anything. Obviously, this won't work for direct channel changes.
The batteries are fine
Nothing obstructing the remote or receiver. It doesn't matter how close/far I put the remote
Same results when using Logitech Harmony remote
Resetting the box doesn't help


Mind you, I -just- now have plugged the thing in. I noticed that cable configuration seems to be going through a long list of "messages" followed by some Hex code. I don't know if this is a continual process, or only happens at first setup or after a power outage.


Should I:

Be patient and let the setup process cycle through. This is what is causing the remote problems. It's normal behavior for the 3416.
Storm back to Comcast and get a box that works. This one is defective.


Thanks for any info!


----------



## Xn0r

Wait until tomorrow. If it still does it, exchange in.


----------



## jlee301

An update on my issue. Right before I wrote all that mess a few post above, I called their Corporate office in Philadelphia and told them my problem. About an hour later I got a phone call from a woman in the Livermore office telling me they were notified of the situation from Corporate and have found the issue and fixed it.


She didn't elaborate too much on what the actual problem was but I am not complaining. As a little added bonus, they credited me for $34 (the monthly price of HBO and Cinemax subscription) for the inconvenience...


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17030053
> 
> 
> I just replaced my old (original) Comcast HD DVR with a new(er) Moto 3416. The remote is very hit and miss... as in, click a button and sometimes it registers first try... but more often it takes several clicks to get it to do anything. Obviously, this won't work for direct channel changes.
> The batteries are fine
> Nothing obstructing the remote or receiver. It doesn't matter how close/far I put the remote
> Same results when using Logitech Harmony remote
> Resetting the box doesn't help
> 
> 
> Mind you, I -just- now have plugged the thing in. I noticed that cable configuration seems to be going through a long list of "messages" followed by some Hex code. I don't know if this is a continual process, or only happens at first setup or after a power outage.
> 
> 
> Should I:
> 
> Be patient and let the setup process cycle through. This is what is causing the remote problems. It's normal behavior for the 3416.
> Storm back to Comcast and get a box that works. This one is defective.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info!



*solved*.


It just started working all by itself, but only when the cabinet door to the entertainment center was closed. Door open - flakey, inconsistent remote response. Door closed - everything works fine.


Very odd. I suspect RF interference from the Plasma above. Or someplace else. Closing the door seems to have shielded the RF receiver, allowing consistent, clean signal.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17029643
> 
> 
> When moving channels around they may have moved that channel block to a frequency that does not work well on your system(end of range - could be a tilt/load balance issue), of course, that would mean that your neighbors are missing the channels as well. Do they receive them?



According to the woman I spoke to from the Livermore office, she claims the issue affected everyone in Union City. I was going to check the signal strength on the frequencies near it, but since 747 MHz is now pumping at 90%, probably no reason too.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17030672
> 
> 
> According to the woman I spoke to from the Livermore office, she claims the issue affected everyone in Union City. I was going to check the signal strength on the frequencies near it, but since 747 MHz is now pumping at 90%, probably no reason too.



It might have been a load balancing/tilt issue then, not enough signal power at the top end, glad to see you got it fixed.


----------



## Xn0r

Wow. What a cluster this has been on both the Comcast and Tivo end. I just went through the channels ... _just_ the HD channels ... and found 10 channels with bad info on the Tivo.


Some comcast PG data was also wrong (where the Tivo had the correct info). But I'm less concerned about that since I watch the Tivo and mostly use the CC STB for On Demand. Anyway, I sent yet another lineup report to Tivo. Mebbe some of you guys can verify this and make sure I didn't mess anything up. It's in the format of the Tivo web form:


Missing:

775 Encore HD (still missing programming data "to be announced")

772 BIOHD (this is likely the subscription bug mentioned in this thread)

795 LIFEPHD (ditto)

(reported these last in order to "push" Comcast from the Tivo end perhaps







)


Incorrect desc:

1. Glenn Martin DDS, 745, 06:00 PM, 8/19/2009, Futurama

2. Kendra, 753, 06:00 PM, 8/19/2009, The E! True Hollywood Story

3. Phineas and Ferb, 763, 07:00 PM, 8/19/2009, X-Men: Evolution

4. That '70s Show, 768, 7:00PM, 8/19/2009, Americas Funniest Videos (10PM showing, this appears to be the east coast feed, PG has west coast.)

5. Hannah Montana, 769, 7:00PM, 8/19/2009, Ella Enchanted

6. Extreme Makeover: Home Edition, 778, 8/19/2009, 7:00PM, World's Strictest Parents (appears to be 10:00PM showing, so east coast feed, west coast PG)

7. 40 Naughtiest Celebrity Scandals, 781, 8/19/2009, 7:45PM, Real Chance of Love

8. Daddy's Girls, 782, 8/19/2009, 7:45PM, The Real World

9. Real Time With Bill Maher, 801, 8/19/2009, 8:15PM, What Happens In Vegas (west coast feed, showing east coast PG?)

10. The Rocker, 838, 8/19/2009, 8:22PM, Medicine Man


Wow. Look at all those screwups!!! Amazes me what a awful job they do at something seemingly simple. In nearly all instances it's a case of setting the wrong feed/timezone for the channel (east coast feed, west coast PG data, and vica versa). It doesn't help that in many cases not only Tivo, but Comcast has it wrong on the STB guide! AMAZING.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17028818
> 
> 
> With all the confusion going on with the Tivo Guide not getting updated, I can finally say that I now have the guide data for the Tivo so I guess all the hubbub got things moving after all. Now to check and see if it's accurate. I noticed on the Comcast guide for Spike HD it's 2 hours off from what it should be and Comedy Channel HD is MIA. Ain't life great !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Here is Sunnyvale, 94087, we still do not have correct TiVo guide data for all the changes that took place last several days. Comedy Central is missing, and BIO-HD and Lifetime HD are not showing.


----------



## jasonander

Thanks for the updates, Mike. Good to see Mr. J. taking some responsibility for Comcast messing up the Tivo users, but they're not out of the woods yet. We're also missing Comedy Central HD here in Sunnyvale; it's just showing QVC on that channel. I didn't check on the other channels since I don't really plan to watch those.


----------



## pappy97

So for all the areas that just got DOCSIS3.0 less than a month ago (Fremont, Newark, Hayward, etc), are we to assume that the delay between San Jose getting 3.0 and those areas getting 3.0 will be the same time period those areas have to wait for all those new HD channels that San Jose just got? I.e., should we be assuming end of the year? (I think from beginning to end of the 3.0 Bay Area rollout was about 4 months)

*Or is there a set date, perhaps earlier?*


Thanks to anyone with inside info.


----------



## Dragunov1

Channel 745 is QVCHD for me instead of Comedy Central atm, even though QVCHD is also on 719. Also, ABCFamHD is on 764 + 768, guess they are still setting things up (Sunnyvale)


----------



## rsra13

pappy,


We still don't have the new HD channels in San Jose. I'm crossing my fingers that we are included in next week release ("parts of Santa Clara county").

But I don't think your area will have to wait the same amount of time you waited for DOCSIS 3.0, you should get the new HD channels sooner.


----------



## RBurks

Wow.

Sucks to be in San Carlos.

Still 750Mhz.

No new HD channels in months.

Still pay for Speed and don't even get that in HD, let alone all the new recent additions.


----------



## clau

In 94087, Comedy Central HD is now working. Channel 745.


TiVo is still missing guide date for channels higher than 800.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/17032785
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sucks to be in San Carlos.
> 
> Still 750Mhz.
> 
> No new HD channels in months.
> 
> Still pay for Speed and don't even get that in HD, let alone all the new recent additions.



How many Mhz should we be at in order to get the new channels? I'm still in the 700Mhz range, so it sounds like my area has a long way to go before seeing anything new.


----------



## wrinklefree




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBurks* /forum/post/17032785
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sucks to be in San Carlos.
> 
> Still 750Mhz.
> 
> No new HD channels in months.
> 
> Still pay for Speed and don't even get that in HD, let alone all the new recent additions.



I'm in Berkeley and feel your exact pain.


----------



## shirl001

I have HDTV with QAM tuner and was able to get many digital cable channel like USA, TNT, SYFY. I also have Kworld SA290-QLE set top TV box QAM tuner. The Kworld would only get the local HD and digital but did not get the same extended cable that my HDTV gets. Is there something wrong witht he Kworld Tuner ? Is there anything I can do to get the Kworld box to tune to same channel as my HDTV


----------



## nereus

rsra13 & pappy, w.r.t.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17032782
> 
> 
> pappy,
> 
> 
> We still don't have the new HD channels in San Jose. I'm crossing my fingers that we are included in next week release ("parts of Santa Clara county").
> 
> But I don't think your area will have to wait the same amount of time you waited for DOCSIS 3.0, you should get the new HD channels sooner.



While we may, in Fremont, have DOCSIS 3.0, we do not, to my knowledge, have the new HD channels either. Moreover, I haven't seen (though I may have missed it) Fremont in any of the scheduled updates that Mikef5 has been kind enough to channel (so to speak) from Mr. J @ Comcast.


----------



## Mikef5

For those of you that had the 2 channels, 772 Bio-HD and 795 Lifetime-HD, showing "not authorized" message or not being able to tune them in. Check again, I can receive them now and their guide data is correct on both Comcast and my Tivo. I would like to know if you're getting them or not so we can lay this problem to rest










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17034068
> 
> 
> For those of you that had the 2 channels, 772 Bio-HD and 795 Lifetime-HD, showing "not authorized" message or not being able to tune them in. Check again, I can receive them now and their guide data is correct on both Comcast and my Tivo. I would like to know if you're getting them or not so we can lay this problem to rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in 94087, and BIO-HD and Lifetime-HD are both working now. Thanks.


I am still not getting TiVo guide data for channels higher than 800. The TiVo was last connected to the server this morning.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17026824
> 
> *On the next set of launches:*
> 
> 
> Monday August 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.
> 
> 
> Tuesday August 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County
> 
> 
> Thursday August 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.
> 
> 
> It is also important to note that we continue to work in numerous communities in the Bay Area on converting the current analog signals transmitting channels 35 to 84 to an all digital protocol. This step is necessary to recapture the bandwidth we need to launch the additional 51 HD channels.



Glad to see the corrected dates Mike. Have you seen anything resembling a consistent period between the date that an area has the analogues go away and the date of the HD channel additions? We're still, as far as I know, scheduled for the analogue reclaim by 9/1 but have no info yet as to when to expect the goodies.


----------



## hanguk9117

Does anyone have any idea when the Alameda County is supposed to get the new HD line-up? I'm located in Fremont and I still don't have it.


----------



## MikeSM

hey MikeF5, can you pass a question on to Mr J? Now that the moonies sold American Life TV, can we get ALN back on the bay area comcast system? It used to be carried and has a lot of old programs and family programming, which is unique.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanguk9117* /forum/post/17034809
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when the Alameda County is supposed to get the new HD line-up? I'm located in Fremont and I still don't have it.



I'm also curious about Fremont too.


----------



## vincesfo

Hello, does anyone know if "portions of San Mateo County" (per MikeF5's post) include South San Francisco for this coming Tuesday's upgrade???


Thanks!


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17034068
> 
> 
> For those of you that had the 2 channels, 772 Bio-HD and 795 Lifetime-HD, showing "not authorized" message or not being able to tune them in. Check again, I can receive them now and their guide data is correct on both Comcast and my Tivo. I would like to know if you're getting them or not so we can lay this problem to rest



Both working. Both have good guide data on the Tivo. 795 has incorrect PG data on Comcast cable box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17014613
> 
> 
> Got the confirmation from TiVo on the 2 CSN sports net channels, it says they should be corrected in 7 days, so next Monday we'll see how accurate they are.



That was quick, both Zap2it and TiVo now have correct guide data for the Comcast RSN channels in Santa Rosa. I submitted the changes(to both Zap2it and TiVo) on Monday, I'm impressed.










Also got rid of that odd (CSNBD3) channel name for CSNBA, it now says CSNBD.


----------



## belaus

It wasn't working earlier today, but is now.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shirl001* /forum/post/17033982
> 
> 
> I have HDTV with QAM tuner and was able to get many digital cable channel like USA, TNT, SYFY. I also have Kworld SA290-QLE set top TV box QAM tuner. The Kworld would only get the local HD and digital but did not get the same extended cable that my HDTV gets. Is there something wrong witht he Kworld Tuner ? Is there anything I can do to get the Kworld box to tune to same channel as my HDTV



Shirl, it sounds as though the KWorld STB ignores stations that don't include PSIP data, which means (so far) all of the non-local channels that Comcast carries in clear QAM. You could get a different product (e.g., TViX R-2210/R-3310 or DTV Pal) that works more similarly to your HDTV tuner for a bit more than the KWorld unit costs, but you should perhaps consider the fact that Comcast may make those non-local channels unavailable to those other tuners also any time that it wants to do so.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The DTV Pal series including the HD DVR is only ATSC. Good solution though if you have an ancient HD set (component only) and have OTA though only the DVR has HD support. If you're a geek of course you can just build an HTPC probably for less but then it may not be as spiffy.


----------



## chinapaulo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/17035137
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about Fremont too.



I'd like to know about the East Bay as well -- Oakland, in my case. We have DOCSIS 3.0, but no word on the new HD channels. I did just get a couple new SD channels (including ESPN-U) the other day, but I want more HD!


----------



## stretch437

my DCX STB finally got software version 22.35 last night.


no world of more channels in my part of the peninsula yet which according to mikef5 i should not be expecting for a few more days yet anyway.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17042943
> 
> 
> my DCX STB finally got software version 22.35 last night.



Any changes?


HDMI is now steady with my Bravia.


----------



## theman23

Any mention of San Francisco itself? Is there a reason that many cities in the Bay Area are getting this upgrade, but there's no news about SF?


----------



## MKANET

I wonder when it will for Vallejo. Anyone know?


----------



## Xn0r

Well there was another update to our lineup today. Fortunately they fixed program data for:


745 CCHD, 763 DXDHD, 781 VH1HD, 782 MTVHD, 801 HBOHDP, 817 STZEHD, 838 MAXHDP


Unfortunately, they BROKE several channels which had correct data!!!!:


816 STZHD, 825 SHOWHD, 826 SHOW2HD, 847 TMCHD


Yea! I guess we TivoHD owners in the Bay Area (or perhaps just the south bay) came out ahead by three, since they fixed 7, and broke four. Too bad all my showtime season passes which worked fine before are screwed now until they fix it.










I even got paranoid today and repeated guided set up, thinking maybe it was my fault. Nope.


There are also still a few that are broken which I've already submitted a report for previously.


768 FAMHD, 769 DISHD, 775 ENCHD, 778 CMTHD


I suppose I need to submit _another_ for the newly broken channels.


----------



## MikeSM

What a disaster. San Mateo guide data is still screwed up... How come this takes so long to fix?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17044433
> 
> 
> What a disaster. San Mateo guide data is still screwed up... How come this takes so long to fix?



Mike,


What exactly is screwed up ? What channels and are you talking about Comcast or Tivo ( there's be discussions about both of them ) ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17044464
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> What exactly is screwed up ? What channels and are you talking about Comcast or Tivo ( there's be discussions about both of them ) ?



Both really. In some cases the Tivo PG data is bad, in others, the Comcast, and in others both. I'm mostly concerned with the Tivo PG though.


----------



## reign80

Strange problem here folks....


I have basic Comcast here in San Francisc and for some reason after I did "auto program" on my HDTV to pick up some over the air HDTV channel, it seems that many of the channel is now all over the place. I mean it was working fine for 2 years and now its all change.


ESPN2 which is channel 39 has no sound, all I get is static picture/snow effect. Channel 40 which is Fox Sport is now gone.

Channel 41 which is TBS is is gone.

Channel 42 which is the USA channel is now on a different channel

etc..


Channel 41-2, 41-4 seems to appear out of nowhere and it is a Hispanic channel.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reign80* /forum/post/17046191
> 
> 
> Strange problem here folks....
> 
> 
> I have basic Comcast here in San Francisc and for some reason after I did "auto program" on my HDTV to pick up some over the air HDTV channel, it seems that many of the channel is now all over the place. I mean it was working fine for 2 years and now its all change.
> 
> 
> ESPN2 which is channel 39 has no sound, all I get is static picture/snow effect. Channel 40 which is Fox Sport is now gone.
> 
> Channel 41 which is TBS is is gone.
> 
> Channel 42 which is the USA channel is now on a different channel
> 
> etc..
> 
> 
> Channel 41-2, 41-4 seems to appear out of nowhere and it is a Hispanic channel.



Could be a few things. First, Comcast is going digital, and you need a converter box to get even basic now, unless your TV has a cablecard in it. Unless it's a TV that can natively do the digital cable thing without a cablecard (I don't even know if those exist).


Second, it could be that you have switched your TV into OTA mode. On my TV (an Olevia), the RF connector is either set for cable, or OTA. It can't do both at once.


If you want both OTA and Cable at once, you'll either need to get a cable box and plug that into some video input on the TV (composite, S-Video, Component or HDMI), and plug your antenna into the RF jack, or you have to have a TV that can handle both digital cable and ATSC OTA signals from an antenna simultaneously.


----------



## Xn0r

I just noticed something new about the Comcast/Tivo PG fiasco. Almost all the channels which have bad data are ones which have been moved from old to new channels.


For instance, Disney HD (765 old, 769 new). Both my cable box and the tivo can still receive both, and they are showing identical video. The cable box happens to have the PG data correct for both channels (this may be new, because I know some were wrong yesterday). The Tivo has the _old_ channel correct, and the _new_ channel incorrect. It lists the old channel as DISNHD, and the new as DISNHDP! Both should be DISNHD.


Similarly, for Shotime HD (785 old, 825 new), it shows the same exact thing on the channel. Cable box has both chans correct. Tivo has PG data correct for the old channel (SHOWHDP), and incorrect for the new channel (SHOWHD). Both in this case should be SHOWHDP.


This pattern is repeated on several of the "Bad PG data" channels.


I'm wondering if there's some issue with the Tivo PG system where it can't handle identical channels on two different channel numbers, with the same identifying information? Or something along those lines.


Anyway, the silver lining here is that some of the channels they "broke" in the last update still have the old versions of those channels available, so my season passes work fine on those, until Comcast stops transmitting on them, or begins transmitting a new channel on that channel number.


Other channels are still just plain broke.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17046174
> 
> 
> Both really. In some cases the Tivo PG data is bad, in others, the Comcast, and in others both. I'm mostly concerned with the Tivo PG though.



Both, but the Tivo/SageTV/Tribune problem is the one that causes me the most grief.


----------



## maddog510

Can I use the Belden 7916a Coax cable with the Motorola SB6120 DOCSIS 3.0 modem?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/17048963
> 
> 
> Can I use the Belden 7916a Coax cable with the Motorola SB6120 DOCSIS 3.0 modem?



Of course. Why can't you?


----------



## maddog510

Just wanted to make sure. Maybe I'll use the 1694a.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanguk9117* /forum/post/17034809
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when the Alameda County is supposed to get the new HD line-up? I'm located in Fremont and I still don't have it.



That's why I posted this, and it's a fair question that should be answered if someone has info. *My fear is that Fremont. Newark, Hayward, Oakland etc will have to wait for these new HD channels as long as they had to wait for 3.0 while other Comcast Bay Area cities had 3.0, approx. 4 months.*:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17031113
> 
> 
> So for all the areas that just got DOCSIS3.0 less than a month ago (Fremont, Newark, Hayward, etc), are we to assume that the delay between San Jose getting 3.0 and those areas getting 3.0 will be the same time period those areas have to wait for all those new HD channels that San Jose [or whatever cities got it] just got? I.e., should we be assuming end of the year? (I think from beginning to end of the 3.0 Bay Area rollout was about 4 months)
> 
> *Or is there a set date, perhaps earlier?*
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone with inside info.


----------



## fender4645

For those that listen to KCBS, have you heard the commercial that Steve Bitker does for Comcast where he emphasizes the "rollout" of the new HD channels and how not every area is going to get it all at once? I found it interesting how Comcast is going on the offensive in warning people that not everyone is getting the new channels. First I've heard of such a thing in a commercial.


----------



## stretch437

i did hear that commercial and felt it was surprisingly well-done.


barovelli, i personally did not experience a change with my HDMI sync after 22.35 on the DCX STB because i wasn't one of the ones having the problem *prior* to the new firmware push. i will say that the EPG is much more responsive now. so it's a win either way.


generally a pretty good box. still not a big quantum leap from the old DCT days, but it does offer a couple things i care about, so it was totally worth the effort to get one.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17049201
> 
> 
> That's why I posted this, and it's a fair question that should be answered if someone has info. *My fear is that Fremont. Newark, Hayward, Oakland etc will have to wait for these new HD channels as long as they had to wait for 3.0 while other Comcast Bay Area cities had 3.0, approx. 4 months.*:



Well, technically I have had the new channels for 2 weeks, but the guide data is so messed up I basically can't use them. Hopefully it will be less than 4 months for these guys to get this straightened out.


Comcast could have had a huge win here with these HD adds, but now the only thing people are talking about is how the guide data is all messed up.


----------



## MikeSM

BTW, isn't palo alto supposed to have all the new channels today? I notice zap2it (tribune) has the same old lineup from before. Doesn't comcast learn from it's mistakes??


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17055193
> 
> 
> BTW, isn't palo alto supposed to have all the new channels today? I notice zap2it (tribune) has the same old lineup from before. Doesn't comcast learn from it's mistakes??





> Quote:
> On the next set of launches:
> 
> 
> Monday August 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.
> 
> 
> Tuesday August 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County
> 
> 
> Thursday August 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.


*Palo Alto launches on the 25th of August not the 24th and that's when it launches not necessarily when they will get them but some time during that week.*

So learn from what mistake, that zap2it hasn't updated the lineup of an area that hasn't launched yet ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17055131
> 
> 
> Well, technically I have had the new channels for 2 weeks, but the guide data is so messed up I basically can't use them. Hopefully it will be less than 4 months for these guys to get this straightened out.
> 
> 
> Comcast could have had a huge win here with these HD adds, but now the only thing people are talking about is how the guide data is all messed up.



Try going direct to Zap2it, it took them less than 3 days to fix my 2 Comcast RSNs that have had bad guide data for months(4-5?). I even gave them the wrong channel numbers initially, responded to their response and they recovered immediately. The "form" is not the most user friendly, but it does seem to be effective. As noted by someone earlier, if it doesn't show up(or is incorrect) on the Zap2it guide(Tribune Media), it wont show up on a TiVo either.

http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...,6935396.story


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17055629
> 
> 
> Try going direct to Zap2it, it took them less than 3 days to fix my 2 Comcast RSNs that have had bad guide data for months(4-5?). I even gave them the wrong channel numbers initially, responded to their response and they recovered immediately. The "form" is not the most user friendly, but it does seem to be effective. As noted by someone earlier, if it doesn't show up(or is incorrect) on the Zap2it guide(Tribune Media), it wont show up on a TiVo either.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/services/site/...,6935396.story



I already did that...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17055578
> 
> *Palo Alto launches on the 25th of August not the 24th and that's when it launches not necessarily when they will get them but some time during that week.*
> 
> So learn from what mistake, that zap2it hasn't updated the lineup of an area that hasn't launched yet ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My mistake. We'll see if it's right when the actual cutover happens. Tribune has flags in their data feeds that tell people that a change is coming and when exactly to invalidate the old data and get the new data. So if they get appropriate notice, the transition should happen seamlessly.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17056146
> 
> 
> I already did that...



And nothing happened? Did they respond?


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17055131
> 
> 
> Comcast could have had a huge win here with these HD adds, but now the only thing people are talking about is how the guide data is all messed up.



That's not completely true. Plenty of us are talking about the fact that we don't know if or when we'll ever get the new stations...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17056178
> 
> 
> And nothing happened? Did they respond?



I just got a response today. I submitted the form mid last week. Hopefully things will update soon. Maybe folks in palo alto should pre-submit a complaint today.


----------



## Keenan

What ever happened to HDNet? It's been a year since Comcast and HDNet had a contract. I guess it died with "Project Infinity", now Comcast is touting "World of More" and it looks like HDNet isn't part of that "World".


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17055131
> 
> 
> Well, technically I have had the new channels for 2 weeks, but the guide data is so messed up I basically can't use them. Hopefully it will be less than 4 months for these guys to get this straightened out.
> 
> 
> Comcast could have had a huge win here with these HD adds, but now the only thing people are talking about is how the guide data is all messed up.



Thanks, I understand that, but that doesn't really address the issue of whether the approx 4 month delay between initial 3.0 rollout to full roll out (Fremont, Newark, UC, Hayward, Oakland) will be the same delay between initial rollout of these channels and full rollout in the Bay Area.
*

I understand there are problems with the new channel rollout, but even when those problems are resolved, there is still no word as to whether those that had to wait 4 months for 3.0 will have to wait 4 months (or more) for the new HD channels. The lack of discussion on this forum from the "insiders" re: East Bay is very troubling if you live in the areas that were last to get 3.0.*


----------



## Mikef5

*Next areas to launch the new HD channels.....
*

------------------------------------------------------------

*Monday, August 31st World of More launches in.*


Brentwood, Oakley, Byron, Knightsen, Bethel Island, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Livermore, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Sunol, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough, Emerald Hills, Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch and Bay Point.


As we talked about during our phone call last week, we will start up the next round of communities to get the increased HD channel lineups shortly after the Labor Day Holiday.


Stay tuned.


--------------------------------------------------------------


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Ace of Space

San Jose in 2010?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17026824
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> You can pass this along to the Forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the next set of launches:*
> 
> 
> Monday August 24----World Of More launches in Burlingame & Millbrae.
> 
> 
> Tuesday August 25----World Of More launches in Palo Alto, Woodside, Portola Valley, Atherton, East Palo Alto, Menlo Park, Stanford and portions of San Mateo County & Santa Clara County
> 
> 
> *Thursday August 27---World Of More launches in Healdsburg, Cloverdale, Windsor, Sonoma Co., Geyserville, Forestville, Petaluma, Rohnert Park, Cotati, Sebastopol, Penngrove, Graton, Bodega Bay, Occidental, Camp Meeker, Cazadero and Graton.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikef5
> *


*




Quote:
Originally Posted by Mikef5 /forum/post/17060559 

Next areas to launch the new HD channels.....


------------------------------------------------------------

Monday, August 31st World of More launches in.

Brentwood, Oakley, Byron, Knightsen, Bethel Island, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Livermore, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Sunol, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough, Emerald Hills, Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch and Bay Point.


As we talked about during our phone call last week, we will start up the next round of communities to get the increased HD channel lineups shortly after the Labor Day Holiday.


Stay tuned.


--------------------------------------------------------------


Laters,

Mikef5

Click to expand...


Ah see, what did I tell you about Siberia? This is me waving bye-bye to the Comcast upgrade team as they drive right through Santa Rosa(without upgrading with new channels) on their way to Contra Costa and east Alameda Co.







*


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17060914
> 
> 
> Ah see, what did I tell you about Siberia? This is me waving bye-bye to the Comcast upgrade team as they drive right through Santa Rosa(without upgrading with new channels) on their way to Contra Costa and east Alameda Co.



August 27 says "Sonoma Co," doesn't that include Santa Rosa?


Seems like you might be better off than Fremont/Newark/UC/Oakland/Hayward, with no word whatsoever of this rollout and just coming off a 4 month delay for 3.0 from initial 3.0 roll out to full 3.0 rollout that included these areas.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17060914
> 
> 
> Ah see, what did I tell you about Siberia? This is me waving bye-bye to the Comcast upgrade team as they drive right through Santa Rosa(without upgrading with new channels) on their way to Contra Costa and east Alameda Co.



Oh keenan, why are you complaining? You've already had these channels on DirecTV for a year anyway!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17060990
> 
> 
> August 27 says "Sonoma Co," doesn't that include Santa Rosa?
> 
> 
> Seems like you might be better off than Fremont/Newark/UC/Oakland/Hayward, with no word whatsoever of this rollout and just coming off a 4 month delay for 3.0 from initial 3.0 roll out to full 3.0 rollout that included these areas.



No it doesn't, it means the small un-incorporated areas and towns in the county.


Santa Rosa is a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17061175
> 
> 
> Oh keenan, why are you complaining? You've already had these channels on DirecTV for a year anyway!



Actually, I trimmed down my programming with them down to the base package to save some money since the deal I got with Comcast was so good. I'm giving up a bit of PQ on the cablenet channels, but with Comcast I'm basically getting them for free whereas they were costing me with DirecTV.


Comcast carries, or is going to carry very soon the HBO-HD channels that DirecTV doesn't carry and there's a foreign language series starting in Sept on HBO-Signature that I want to see in HD. DirecTV probably won't have these channels until early next year.


Plus, I get HBO free for 2 years with Comcast, need to maximize that value.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/17060818
> 
> 
> San Jose in 2010?



If we're lucky.

I've never even seen SJ mentioned for future dates yet.....


----------



## Keenan

Security enabled DTAs are a go per FCC.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17061713


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17061918
> 
> 
> Security enabled DTAs are a go per FCC.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17061713



I saw that on Lightreading website. Guess what that could lead to ?? I have a feeling about that but I'm not going to speculate or give them any ideas about what they could do with it ( security enabled ). I just hope they don't do what I think they will do with it.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13









I just came here to check if someone in San Jose received new HD channels today. Yeah, I was dumb enough to have a little hope that "parts of Santa Clara county" meant some parts of San Jose.


----------



## cstar

Anyone hear anything about the new HD channels arriving in Los Gatos?


Saratoga, Milpitas, and Los Gatos used to be tied together, but Saratoga and Milpitas have the new channels already.


Joe.


----------



## Keenan

Sheesh, lots of pixelation during the fight scene on Warehouse 13(Syfy) tonight. It would really be nice if Comcast cared more about their PQ than their bank accounts. Of course, it is a business, so what ever they can get away with works for them.


It wasn't all that long ago that Mr. J himself stated unequivocally that Comcast "passed 'em as they got 'em". Ah, the golden years of great PQ on Comcast, alas, they are no more...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17055193
> 
> 
> BTW, isn't palo alto supposed to have all the new channels today? I notice zap2it (tribune) has the same old lineup from before. Doesn't comcast learn from it's mistakes??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17055578
> 
> 
> Palo Alto launches on the 25th of August not the 24th and that's when it launches not necessarily when they will get them but some time during that week.



i don't see what all the fuss is about: palo alto appeared to get all the world of more channels today right on time.


in fact even as early as last night they seemed to be making some preparatory changes since i was startled to find mad men in HD (i was pretty sure i never saw this until last night or i would have been watching the new season in real time instead of watching old seasons via netflix). tonight i went back to look at the same cable box and found that channel (769) had already been changed to disney HD. amc had moved to 798..


just for the heck of it, here is a snapshot as of tonight (obviously this is temporary and will get shuffled again shortly- at least three networks appear twice ):


702 KTVUD

703 DKNTV

704 KROND

705 KPIXD

706 KICUD

707 KGODT

708

709 KQEDH

710

711 IONHD

712 KBCWD

713

714

715 LIVWL

716

717 WGNHD

718 QVCHD

719

720 CSNBA

721 CSNCD

722 GOLFD

723 VSHD

724 ESPND

725 ES2HD

726 ESWHD

727 NBAHD

728 NHLHD

729 MLBHD

730 NFLHD

731 SPDHD

732 CBSCH

733 BRVOD

734 A&EHD

735 TBSHD

736 SyFyD

737 TNTHD

738 USAHD

739 UHD

740 TVONE

741 FXHD

742 STYLE

743 SPKHD

744 G4HD

745 CMDYD

746 HGTVD

747 FOODD

748

749 HALLD

750 DSCHD

751 APHD

752 TLCHD

753 E!HD

754 HDT

755 TRAVHD

756 SCIHD

757 NGCHD

758 HISHD

759 CNNHD

760 FNCHD

761 FBNHD

762 CNBCD

763 DXDHD

764 FAMHD

765 DISHD

766 TOOND

767 NICHD

768 FAMHD

769 DISHD

770 HBOHD

771 GRNHD

772 BIOHD

773

774

775 ENCHD

776 TWCHD

777 BETD

778 CMTHD

779 FUSED

780 SZHDW

781 VH1HD

782 MTVHD

783 PLDHD

784 OUTHD

785 SHOHD

786

787 mnbcD

788

789

790 IFCHD

791 WE HD

792 MXHDW

793

794 HALLD

795 LIFEH

796 LMNHD

797 MGMHD

798 AMCHD

799 FMOD



i think this is accurate but it's a little hard to tell since the remote has been embedded in the glass of my TV ever since the end of the giants game last night.


----------



## clau

Does anyone know if Comcast intends to carry HBO Signature?


By the way, I subscribe to HBO. After the recent additions, I had to change the channel settings on the TiVo to have those channels above 800 show up on the guide. In particular, I get HBO Comedy, Zone and Latino, but for some reason, the TiVo did not know that until I went back into the channel settings in TiVo.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17064250
> 
> 
> i don't see what all the fuss is about: palo alto appeared to get all the world of more channels today right on time.
> 
> 
> in fact even as early as last night they seemed to be making some preparatory changes since i was startled to find mad men in HD (i was pretty sure i never saw this until last night or i would have been watching the new season in real time instead of watching old seasons via netflix). tonight i went back to look at the same cable box and found that channel (769) had already been changed to disney HD. amc had moved to 798..
> 
> 
> just for the heck of it, here is a snapshot as of tonight (obviously this is temporary and will get shuffled again shortly- at least three networks appear twice ):
> 
> 
> 702 KTVUD
> 
> 703 DKNTV
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXD
> 
> 706 KICUD
> 
> 707 KGODT
> 
> 708
> 
> 709 KQEDH
> 
> 710
> 
> 711 IONHD
> 
> 712 KBCWD
> 
> 713
> 
> 714
> 
> 715 LIVWL
> 
> 716
> 
> 717 WGNHD
> 
> 718 QVCHD
> 
> 719
> 
> 720 CSNBA
> 
> 721 CSNCD
> 
> 722 GOLFD
> 
> 723 VSHD
> 
> 724 ESPND
> 
> 725 ES2HD
> 
> 726 ESWHD
> 
> 727 NBAHD
> 
> 728 NHLHD
> 
> 729 MLBHD
> 
> 730 NFLHD
> 
> 731 SPDHD
> 
> 732 CBSCH
> 
> 733 BRVOD
> 
> 734 A&EHD
> 
> 735 TBSHD
> 
> 736 SyFyD
> 
> 737 TNTHD
> 
> 738 USAHD
> 
> 739 UHD
> 
> 740 TVONE
> 
> 741 FXHD
> 
> 742 STYLE
> 
> 743 SPKHD
> 
> 744 G4HD
> 
> 745 CMDYD
> 
> 746 HGTVD
> 
> 747 FOODD
> 
> 748
> 
> 749 HALLD
> 
> 750 DSCHD
> 
> 751 APHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 753 E!HD
> 
> 754 HDT
> 
> 755 TRAVHD
> 
> 756 SCIHD
> 
> 757 NGCHD
> 
> 758 HISHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 760 FNCHD
> 
> 761 FBNHD
> 
> 762 CNBCD
> 
> 763 DXDHD
> 
> 764 FAMHD
> 
> 765 DISHD
> 
> 766 TOOND
> 
> 767 NICHD
> 
> 768 FAMHD
> 
> 769 DISHD
> 
> 770 HBOHD
> 
> 771 GRNHD
> 
> 772 BIOHD
> 
> 773
> 
> 774
> 
> 775 ENCHD
> 
> 776 TWCHD
> 
> 777 BETD
> 
> 778 CMTHD
> 
> 779 FUSED
> 
> 780 SZHDW
> 
> 781 VH1HD
> 
> 782 MTVHD
> 
> 783 PLDHD
> 
> 784 OUTHD
> 
> 785 SHOHD
> 
> 786
> 
> 787 mnbcD
> 
> 788
> 
> 789
> 
> 790 IFCHD
> 
> 791 WE HD
> 
> 792 MXHDW
> 
> 793
> 
> 794 HALLD
> 
> 795 LIFEH
> 
> 796 LMNHD
> 
> 797 MGMHD
> 
> 798 AMCHD
> 
> 799 FMOD
> 
> 
> 
> i think this is accurate but it's a little hard to tell since the remote has been embedded in the glass of my TV ever since the end of the giants game last night.



Wow, on time even.


Boy, you had to bring up that fiasco last night.... a walk on Grand Slam... another nail in the coffin for this season. At least they didn't blow tonight's game, even though Wilson, The Heart Attack Kid, was sucking again. He's either great or sucks there is no in between with him










If you have a Tivo, check your guide data on your Tivo, it's still screwed up here in Milpitas, as a matter of fact they made another change to the guide and screwed up more channels. The fun never ends.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r

OK. Another update by Tivo today. But guess what? They made it worse! Today, they deleted all the "old" HD channels. If you read part 1 and part 2 of the "saga", you'll see that the old HD channels are still working, and have good PG data from Tivo, and the new ones have PG data in the wrong time zone.


So the "silver lining" before was that I could keep my season passes on the old versions of the HD channels, and they'd still work. But now, Tivo deleted them, so no way to set passes on them. YAY!







Maybe they read my last post?










So here's the list of channels the daily call deleted, along with some status and other info:


Deleted Old ChanCodeNameNew ChanNew CodePG Data Status764ABCFHDABC Family768ABCFHDPBAD765DISNHDDisney HD769DISNHDPBAD770HBOHDPHBO HD801HBOHDPGood780STZHDPStarz HD816STZHDBAD785SHOWHDPShotime HD825SHOWHDBAD792MAXHDPCinemax HD838MAXHDPGood

All of the channels marked "BAD" simply have to have their channel "code" (or whatever the proper term is) reversed from the new to the old.


So looks like for the now I'm going to have to set up manual recordings for all of the Shotime series I follow (Weeds, Nurse Jackie, P&T BS).


I DID put a correction request in last friday (or thursday?) for this situation (the bad PG data for the new channels which they broke last week in an update), but only got the confirmation on it today. Maybe in another week they'll finally fix it. :sigh:


Pretty sad that they went and deleted the "old" versions, leaving only two of the six with correct PG data. Especially since leaving the old channels alone wouldn't have hurt anything. This has really turned into comedy.


Perhaps _someone_ can get this over to Tivo to expedite?


----------



## NorthOTA

A buddy of mine with Comcast Basic (analog) said that he was told that

Comcast sends the digital channels along with the analog channels on the Basic package. He was wondering if a QAM tuner would allow him to view the digital channels. Does anyone know if Comcast sends the digital channels along with the analog channels on the Basic package or is this an urban legend?


----------



## Xn0r

Quote:

Originally Posted by *clau* 
Does anyone know if Comcast intends to carry HBO Signature?
Yes. Chan 802.

Quote:

By the way, I subscribe to HBO. After the recent additions, I had to change the channel settings on the TiVo to have those channels above 800 show up on the guide. In particular, I get HBO Comedy, Zone and Latino, but for some reason, the TiVo did not know that until I went back into the channel settings in TiVo.
That's normal for Tivo. When new channels come you, typically you get a new message telling you there are new channels available, and to go into the setup screens to add them.


BTW, I've attached the flyer from Comcast for the new Bay Area channels.

 

HD_Self-Mailer-860.pdf 176.865234375k . file


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthOTA* /forum/post/17064736
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine with Comcast Basic (analog) said that he was told that
> 
> Comcast sends the digital channels along with the analog channels on the Basic package. He was wondering if a QAM tuner would allow him to view the digital channels. Does anyone know if Comcast sends the digital channels along with the analog channels on the Basic package or is this an urban legend?



it's usually true. this is like the number one "frequently asked question"


hook up any TV with a QAM tuner, scan, and unless there's some kind of notch filter or something, start surfing around. you'll probably see that you do get channels, but the channel "numbers" are a little mysterious. but hey- "you get what you pay for."


ps mikef5- no tivo, just regular STB .


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17064761
> 
> 
> Yes. Chan 802.
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal for Tivo. When new channels come you, typically you get a new message telling you there are new channels available, and to go into the setup screens to add them.
> 
> 
> BTW, I've attached the flyer from Comcast for the new Bay Area channels.



Weird that they're giving us the HBO2 east feed instead of the west feed, but it works for me, I wish they'd give us the east feed on the main channel as well.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17064785
> 
> 
> Weird that they're giving us the HBO2 east feed instead of the west feed, but it works for me, I wish they'd give us the east feed on the main channel as well.



Yeah I like the East feeds myself for the Tivo, since the shows come on early, and when I get home I can just play them and not have to wait until "prime time".


----------



## Keenan

Exactly, and during the Big 4 broadcast TV season there's no recording conflicts.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17064761
> 
> 
> Yes. Chan 802.



Are you receiving Channel 802 now? I am not getting it in 94087. It's not on the list published in the Comcast "World of More" announcement.


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17064250
> 
> 
> 
> 702 KTVUD
> 
> 703 DKNTV
> 
> 704 KROND
> 
> 705 KPIXD
> 
> 706 KICUD
> 
> 707 KGODT
> 
> 708
> 
> 709 KQEDH
> 
> 710
> 
> 711 IONHD
> 
> 712 KBCWD
> 
> 713
> 
> 714
> 
> 715 LIVWL
> 
> 716
> 
> 717 WGNHD
> 
> 718 QVCHD
> 
> 719
> 
> 720 CSNBA
> 
> 721 CSNCD
> 
> 722 GOLFD
> 
> 723 VSHD
> 
> 724 ESPND
> 
> 725 ES2HD
> 
> 726 ESWHD
> 
> 727 NBAHD
> 
> 728 NHLHD
> 
> 729 MLBHD
> 
> 730 NFLHD
> 
> 731 SPDHD
> 
> 732 CBSCH
> 
> 733 BRVOD
> 
> 734 A&EHD
> 
> 735 TBSHD
> 
> 736 SyFyD
> 
> 737 TNTHD
> 
> 738 USAHD
> 
> 739 UHD
> 
> 740 TVONE
> 
> 741 FXHD
> 
> 742 STYLE
> 
> 743 SPKHD
> 
> 744 G4HD
> 
> 745 CMDYD
> 
> 746 HGTVD
> 
> 747 FOODD
> 
> 748
> 
> 749 HALLD
> 
> 750 DSCHD
> 
> 751 APHD
> 
> 752 TLCHD
> 
> 753 E!HD
> 
> 754 HDT
> 
> 755 TRAVHD
> 
> 756 SCIHD
> 
> 757 NGCHD
> 
> 758 HISHD
> 
> 759 CNNHD
> 
> 760 FNCHD
> 
> 761 FBNHD
> 
> 762 CNBCD
> 
> 763 DXDHD
> 
> 764 FAMHD
> 
> 765 DISHD
> 
> 766 TOOND
> 
> 767 NICHD
> 
> 768 FAMHD
> 
> 769 DISHD
> 
> 770 HBOHD
> 
> 771 GRNHD
> 
> 772 BIOHD
> 
> 773
> 
> 774
> 
> 775 ENCHD
> 
> 776 TWCHD
> 
> 777 BETD
> 
> 778 CMTHD
> 
> 779 FUSED
> 
> 780 SZHDW
> 
> 781 VH1HD
> 
> 782 MTVHD
> 
> 783 PLDHD
> 
> 784 OUTHD
> 
> 785 SHOHD
> 
> 786
> 
> 787 mnbcD
> 
> 788
> 
> 789
> 
> 790 IFCHD
> 
> 791 WE HD
> 
> 792 MXHDW
> 
> 793
> 
> 794 HALLD
> 
> 795 LIFEH
> 
> 796 LMNHD
> 
> 797 MGMHD
> 
> 798 AMCHD
> 
> 799 FMOD



Wow, being in Fremont this list really depresses me.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17064800
> 
> 
> Yeah I like the East feeds myself for the Tivo, since the shows come on early, and when I get home I can just play them and not have to wait until "prime time".




Amen Brother. The West feed is great for primetime movies but for some of the series that are on later (Bill Maher, Entourage, etc) the East feed works for us Left Coasters


----------



## dandrewk

I currently have the Moto DCH3416. Yesterday a Comcast installer, here on another issue, mentioned an updated HD DVR from Comcast-one that has a slightly larger HD and 1080p. He said installers don't have them, but users can swap them at a Comcast location.


Did he speak the truth? What model number is it? Any reason not to upgrade?


As always, any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17063901
> 
> 
> Sheesh, lots of pixelation during the fight scene on Warehouse 13(Syfy) tonight. It would really be nice if Comcast cared more about their PQ than their bank accounts. Of course, it is a business, so what ever they can get away with works for them.
> 
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that Mr. J himself stated unequivocally that Comcast "passed 'em as they got 'em". Ah, the golden years of great PQ on Comcast, alas, they are no more...



I didn't notice that much until the fight scene towards the end. Another thing I'm seeing particularly on Syfy is that some the spots even though I skip through them are apparently in SD. With my ancient HD RPTV that makes it switch resolutions and when it goes back to the show it takes few seconds to switch the output to HD. I would have thought all the spots would have been just upverted on HD.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17065211
> 
> 
> Are you receiving Channel 802 now? I am not getting it in 94087. It's not on the list published in the Comcast "World of More" announcement.



I am still not getting 802 or 803 in Sunnyvale. Chatted with Comcast agent, and they sent a hit to the cable cards. A couple of hours later, those channels still are MIA. Does anyone in Sunnyvale get these two stations?


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17066799
> 
> 
> I currently have the Moto DCH3416. Yesterday a Comcast installer, here on another issue, mentioned an updated HD DVR from Comcast-one that has a slightly larger HD and 1080p. He said installers don't have them, but users can swap them at a Comcast location.
> 
> 
> Did he speak the truth? What model number is it? Any reason not to upgrade?
> 
> 
> As always, any info greatly appreciated!



from what I understand, this is true. Several thread contributors have done just that. The upgrade is marginal based on feedback from those who've swapped theirs.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17066799
> 
> 
> I currently have the Moto DCH3416. Yesterday a Comcast installer, here on another issue, mentioned an updated HD DVR from Comcast-one that has a slightly larger HD and 1080p. He said installers don't have them, but users can swap them at a Comcast location.
> 
> 
> Did he speak the truth? What model number is it? Any reason not to upgrade?
> 
> 
> As always, any info greatly appreciated!



It's the DCX 3400 (250 mB memory); there's a thread on it in the dvr section.


The main new feature is the ability to select 'Native' resolution for HDMI, so that the box passes on 720p or 1080i directly to the display without processing it.


----------



## stretch437

yes. and technically the 1080p feature would mostly be useful for VOD movies transmitted in 1080p24 . (i don't believe comcast is even doing this yet.) most people are thinking of 1080p60 when they say "1080p" . this box doesn't output 1080p60.


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17066993
> 
> 
> It's the DCX 3400 (250 mB memory); there's a thread on it in the dvr section.
> 
> 
> The main new feature is the ability to select 'Native' resolution for HDMI, so that the box passes on 720p or 1080i directly to the display without processing it.



Thanks. How much larger is the hard drive?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17066802
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that much until the fight scene towards the end. Another thing I'm seeing particularly on Syfy is that some the spots even though I skip through them are apparently in SD. With my ancient HD RPTV that makes it switch resolutions and when it goes back to the show it takes few seconds to switch the output to HD. I would have thought all the spots would have been just upverted on HD.



You don't get Comcast if you care about PQ, that's pretty obvious. For some reason Scifi is the worst...


Any word of Docsis 3 in the northbay/soco?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17067078
> 
> 
> Thanks. How much larger is the hard drive?



i think when millerwill said "250 mB memory" he meant "250GB hard drive capacity"


clearly larger than the 160GB you get with DCT or DCH models ending in xx16


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17067074
> 
> 
> yes. and technically the 1080p feature would mostly be useful for VOD movies transmitted in 1080p24 . (i don't believe comcast is even doing this yet.) most people are thinking of 1080p60 when they say "1080p" . this box doesn't output 1080p60.



The cable boxes don't support bitrates capable of doing 1080p... It's funny, given where the silverlight 2nd gen vc-1 implementation is at, netflix could send us bluray quality video over the cable modem network, and outclass the best comcast can do with their proprietary video streams.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17066802
> 
> 
> I didn't notice that much until the fight scene towards the end. Another thing I'm seeing particularly on Syfy is that some the spots even though I skip through them are apparently in SD. With my ancient HD RPTV that makes it switch resolutions and when it goes back to the show it takes few seconds to switch the output to HD. I would have thought all the spots would have been just upverted on HD.



It was during both fight scenes, what ever Comcast is doing to the signal it just doesn't handle closeup fast motion well at all. That Eureka scene awhile back was ridiculous, with Comcast you couldn't even tell it was a person walking by, with DirecTV I could tell what she was wearing, hair color, etc.


You're saying some of the commercials are in SD, a resolution other than the native 1080i? That doesn't make much sense, but I suppose it's possible, I haven't noticed it, I zip through the commercials pretty fast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17067563
> 
> 
> The cable boxes don't support bitrates capable of doing 1080p... It's funny, given where the silverlight 2nd gen vc-1 implementation is at, netflix could send us bluray quality video over the cable modem network, and outclass the best comcast can do with their proprietary video streams.



That is rather ironic, Comcast really should do something about their mediocre PQ, but if there really isn't that may folks complaining, why would they?


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17067606
> 
> 
> It was during both fight scenes, what ever Comcast is doing to the signal it just doesn't handle closeup fast motion well at all. That Eureka scene awhile back was ridiculous, with Comcast you couldn't even tell it was a person walking by, with DirecTV I could tell what she was wearing, hair color, etc.



Now, I understand that issues as the above go away with an on-demand or DVR recorded episode...is that correct? I really enjoy SyFy channel shows, but rarely watch as-broadcast. It's always off the DVR.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17067467
> 
> 
> i think when millerwill said "250 mB memory" he meant "250GB hard drive capacity"
> 
> 
> clearly larger than the 160GB you get with DCT or DCH models ending in xx16



Correct; thanks for clarifying.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17067563
> 
> 
> The cable boxes don't support bitrates capable of doing 1080p... It's funny, given where the silverlight 2nd gen vc-1 implementation is at, netflix could send us bluray quality video over the cable modem network, and outclass the best comcast can do with their proprietary video streams.



Actually 1080p/24 requires less bandwidth than 1080i.

Unless you are talking about some other limitation of the hardware.


Of course 1080p/60 is out of the question, but it would be overkill anyway since there's no broadcast material that could take advantage of it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17067652
> 
> 
> Now, I understand that issues as the above go away with an on-demand or DVR recorded episode...is that correct? I really enjoy SyFy channel shows, but rarely watch as-broadcast. It's always off the DVR.



VOD maybe, but DVR recordings are exactly as they are broadcast, it simply records the MPEG stream directly to disk.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17067755
> 
> 
> Actually 1080p/24 requires less bandwidth than 1080i.
> 
> Unless you are talking about some other limitation of the hardware.
> 
> 
> Of course 1080p/60 is out of the question, but it would be overkill anyway since there's no broadcast material that could take advantage of it.
> 
> 
> VOD maybe, but DVR recordings are exactly as they are broadcast, it simple records the MPEG stream directly to disk.



Why hasn't Comcast gone to Mpeg4? If the PQ is a bandwidth/compression issue, MPEG4 should help. I've been with DirecTV since their MPEG4 transition (actually w/ them for the past 13 years) and the PQ has been great. Sadly, will have to switch to Comcast soon for financial reasons.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17067606
> 
> 
> You're saying some of the commercials are in SD, a resolution other than the native 1080i? That doesn't make much sense, but I suppose it's possible, I haven't noticed it, I zip through the commercials pretty fast.



I do too but sometimes if I linger just a second on an ad that is SD it will flip my set to that resolution. However if I were to just let the commercials play through the switch doesn't occur so the DVR must upscale it. I haven't seen this with any of the locals in HD but may try some recordings and analyze to see if there are any mixed streams but my bet is locals have nothing but HD streams and upvert any SD spots at the source.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17067652
> 
> 
> Now, I understand that issues as the above go away with an on-demand or DVR recorded episode...is that correct? I really enjoy SyFy channel shows, but rarely watch as-broadcast. It's always off the DVR.



Anything you view from a DVR is actually recorded data being viewed from the HDD. Even when you're watching "live" TV, not "recording" anything, it's still coming from the HDD, it's what enables you to rewind, pause, etc.


If you're asking if the quality might get/be better if it wasn't a DVR feed, as in a non-DVR STB? That's possible, but I rather doubt it, the technology has reached a point where it's pretty much transparent.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17067891
> 
> 
> I do too but sometimes if I linger just a second on an ad that is SD it will flip my set to that resolution. However if I were to just let the commercials play through the switch doesn't occur so the DVR must upscale it. I haven't seen this with any of the locals in HD but may try some recordings and analyze to see if there are any mixed streams but my bet is locals have nothing but HD streams and upvert any SD spots at the source.



That is weird, is it a Comcast DVR? Something is not right, as the signal you're seeing when you play it straight through is the same recorded data as when you skip through the commercials, there's no reason why it would be different.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17066993
> 
> 
> It's the DCX 3400 (250 mB memory); there's a thread on it in the dvr section.



Do any of you gurus know how to find out if a _local_ office (San Jose) has these DCX DVRs in stock? Unbelieveably, Comcast says I have to take my chances by walking into the office without even knowing.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17066807
> 
> 
> I am still not getting 802 or 803 in Sunnyvale. Chatted with Comcast agent, and they sent a hit to the cable cards. A couple of hours later, those channels still are MIA. Does anyone in Sunnyvale get these two stations?



If I remember to, I'll check when I get home. I think I'm not too far from you.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17067793
> 
> 
> Why hasn't Comcast gone to Mpeg4? If the PQ is a bandwidth/compression issue, MPEG4 should help. I've been with DirecTV since their MPEG4 transition (actually w/ them for the past 13 years) and the PQ has been great. Sadly, will have to switch to Comcast soon for financial reasons.



They are, it's just going to be awhile. You have to remember that Comcast, in fact cable companies in general, pretty much sat on their hands while the satcos aggressively embraced HD and MPEG4 technology. This is one of the reasons why Comcast has had to play catch-up in the HD channels numbers race and why they're compromising PQ by 3-packing/additional compression.


You could say the satcos are a full generation ahead of cable in the video technology race. Comcast, with it's non-local and/or proprietary channels(CSNBA, etc), basically the bulk of the cablenet channels(Syfy, USA, HBO, etc), are now where DirecTV was years ago, compromising PQ to fit capacity. They've basically flip-flopped, cablenet PQ with DirecTV is very good, without question better than what I've seen with Comcast. I haven't seen every channel, but for all the majors, TNT, Syfy, USA, HBO, there's no doubt in my mind you'll get a better image from DirecTV.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17068096
> 
> 
> .... there's no doubt in my mind you'll get a better image from DirecTV.



and therein lies my fears. However, I may be able to look past the PQ in the savings I'll be making and the internet speeds I'll be gaining. it's a trade-off but a must, financially, until my wife's gets back to employment (whenever that might be).


----------



## Cal1981

I ran into a Comcast tech on my block today and asked him about the timelimes for digital conversion and the subsequent WOM roll out for Vallejo/Benicia. The cards that we received indicated a 9/1 date for conversion. He told me that at a staff meeting today, they wee told that the conversion would not happen until mid-September at the earliest and the additional channels would not roll out unitl sometimein October. I don't necessarily take this at face value but, Mikef5, do you have any way of gently checking on this. That's a longer time frame than we were hoping for.


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17068054
> 
> 
> Do any of you gurus know how to find out if a _local_ office (San Jose) has these DCX DVRs in stock? Unbelieveably, Comcast says I have to take my chances by walking into the office without even knowing.



I have poked my head to inquire about the availability of the new DCX-series DVR's at my local San Francisco Comcast office -- the first couple of visits, the rep said to check back in a couple of days as they receive new receivers every other day. Today, the rep said that the Comcast warehouse did not have any DCX-DVR's available and that they didn't expect them for a month. Luckily for me the office is just a couple blocks away. They had one DCX-DVR on their 'return' rack and they had plenty of the new DCX3200 (non-DVR) receivers available.


If anyone stumbles upon a local office with DCX DVR's, please chime in.


Cheers.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17068055
> 
> 
> If I remember to, I'll check when I get home. I think I'm not too far from you.



I chatted with Comcast again, and this time they said that channels 802 and 803 are not available in my area (94087).


Mikef, can you check with Mr. J on why we are not getting those two HBO HD channels (Signature and HBOP2)? Thanks.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/17070184
> 
> 
> I have poked my head to inquire about the availability of the new DCX-series DVR's at my local San Francisco Comcast office -- the first couple of visits, the rep said to check back in a couple of days as they receive new receivers every other day. Today, the rep said that the Comcast warehouse did not have any DCX-DVR's available and that they didn't expect them for a month. Luckily for me the office is just a couple blocks away. They had one DCX-DVR on their 'return' rack and they had plenty of the new DCX3200 (non-DVR) receivers available.
> 
> 
> If anyone stumbles upon a local office with DCX DVR's, please chime in.
> 
> 
> Cheers.



The El Cerrito store has had the DCX3400 for several weeks.


----------



## mazman49

Is my vision just getting worse, or is KNTV showing the Giants game in SD tonight (on Comcast)?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/17070504
> 
> 
> Is my vision just getting worse, or is KNTV showing the Giants game in SD tonight (on Comcast)?



The Giant's game is in SD.


The A's game looks like crap as well, another widescreen SD broadcast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17070244
> 
> 
> I chatted with Comcast again, and this time they said that channels 802 and 803 are not available in my area (94087).
> 
> 
> Mikef, can you check with Mr. J on why we are not getting those two HBO HD channels (Signature and HBOP2)? Thanks.



I'll check with him and see what's up. I noticed on the flyer that was sent out those 2 channels were suppose to be added, really don't know why they weren't but I'll try and find out for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17070949
> 
> 
> The Giant's game is in SD.
> 
> 
> The A's game looks like crap as well, another widescreen SD broadcast.



Damn, I missed the Giant's game







.


I'm so torqued off at Comcast billing right now that I totally forgot all about the game today. They've jacked my bill up another $70 a month, They're charging me twice for my internet connection and they have me on the wrong package plus I can't get them to understand that. I can't believe I actually missed the game










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071175
> 
> 
> I'll check with him and see what's up. I noticed on the flyer that was sent out those 2 channels were suppose to be added, really don't know why they weren't but I'll try and find out for you.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Curious that those are the 2 channels I asked about earlier, they weren't on that first list you posted. Does anyone have those channels yet?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16931329


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071233
> 
> 
> Curious that those are the 2 channels I asked about earlier, they weren't on that first list you posted. Does anyone have those channels yet?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16931329



You are right they weren't listed in the roll out post I posted but they are on the flyer that I got in the mail that lists all the channels that were going to be added and what the new channel numbers were going to be. Like I've said before no lists are written in stone so they can add or subtract from that list but I'll find out just the same.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17065211
> 
> 
> Are you receiving Channel 802 now? I am not getting it in 94087. It's not on the list published in the Comcast "World of More" announcement.



Nope. Both the Cable box and the Tivo skip from 801 to 805, and it can't be tuned.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071262
> 
> 
> You are right they weren't listed in the roll out post I posted but they are on the flyer that I got in the mail that lists all the channels that were going to be added and what the new channel numbers were going to be. Like I've said before no lists are written in stone so they can add or subtract from that list but I'll find out just the same.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That flyer is suspect as well, to a degree, it lists Syfy as being in both Digital Starter and Digital Classic.


There also seems to be some confusion over whether it's HBO2E or HBO2P, the flyer says E but it was mentioned as P earlier.


Hopefully someone that has been upgraded will chime in that they actually have those channels, somebody has to have them by now right?




That flyer that was posted earlier probably should not be trusted at all. In the top section where it shows "New HD Channels" it lists HBO-Comedy, Zone and Latino - 805, 807 and 808. In the bottom part of the flyer is where it lists HBO2 and Signature. My guess is that someone got carried away with adding the HBO lineup to that flyer and that the original lineup you posted back in July or early August is probably correct.


Isn't the NFL Network supposed to come out of the Sports Entertainment package as well? That flyer seems to have several inaccuracies.


----------



## stretch437

Sorry to hear about the giants in SD: I just got home from the ballpark and just had to say it looked pretty sharp in its "native" resolution. Pretty impressive aspect ratio too...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071288
> 
> 
> That flyer is suspect as well, to a degree, it lists Syfy as being in both Digital Starter and Digital Classic.
> 
> 
> There also seems to be some confusion over whether it's HBO2E or HBO2P, the flyer says E but it was mentioned as P earlier.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone that has been upgraded will chime in that they actually have those channels, somebody has to have them by now right?



I don't know how far in advance the flyers are made out so things could change from the time they were made up and the actual time the channels are actually launched.


If I went by the flyer, Milpitas wouldn't get the new channels until the 27th of Aug, the roll out post for Milpitas from Mr. J. listed Milpitas getting the new channels on the 20th of Aug, we actually got the new channels on the 14th of Aug.... so sometimes things change and no I don't get channels 802 or 803 either and my area has been upgraded with the new channels. I would hazard a guess that they are not going to be added or will be added at a later date but to be sure I'll check with Mr. J.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071311
> 
> 
> I don't know how far in advance the flyers are made out so things could change from the time they were made up and the actual time the channels are actually launched.
> 
> 
> If I went by the flyer, Milpitas wouldn't get the new channels until the 27th of Aug, the roll out post for Milpitas from Mr. J. listed Milpitas getting the new channels on the 20th of Aug, we actually got the new channels on the 14th of Aug.... so sometimes things change and no I don't get channels 802 or 803 either and my area has been upgraded with the new channels. I would hazard a guess that they are not going to be added or will be added at a later date but to be sure I'll check with Mr. J.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That flyer appears to effective as of 8/10/09.


That's too bad about HBO2 and Signature, there's a series coming in Sept I wanted to see, but I guess I'll be out luck as far as seeing it in HD.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071288
> 
> 
> That flyer that was posted earlier probably should not be trusted at all. In the top section where it shows "New HD Channels" it lists HBO-Comedy, Zone and Latino - 805, 807 and 808. In the bottom part of the flyer is where it lists HBO2 and Signature. My guess is that someone got carried away with adding the HBO lineup to that flyer and that the original lineup you posted back in July or early August is probably correct.



This is the source of the flyer: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...Mailer-860.pdf 


From this page: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17071337
> 
> 
> This is the source of the flyer: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...Mailer-860.pdf
> 
> 
> From this page: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/



Yes, it's not uncommon for printed material to be incorrect, heck, Comcast websites themselves can hardly be called the paragon of accuracy.


Were I a betting man, I would believe an actual press release over a printed flyer simply because the PR is out there as statement to the competition, "this is what we're doing", and should be as accurate as possible lest the competition make hay over claims that were not true. I wouldn't think those flyers would be mailed to the competition.










Maybe those channels will be available via OnDemand, I don't really know how Comcast's OnDemand works.


Here's a question, is anyone getting any channels _other_ than what's listed in the press release?

Code:


Code:


51 NEW HIGH DEFINITION (HD) NETWORKS

    Network                                               New Channel #
    -------                                               -------------

    WGN HD                                                      717

    QVC HD  *                                                   719

    ESPN News HD                                                726

    NBA TV HD                                                   727

    NHL Network HD                                              728

    MLB Network HD                                              729

    Speed HD  *                                                 731

    CBS College Sports HD                                       732

    Bravo HD  *                                                 733

    TV One HD                                                   740

    FX  HD  *                                                   741

    Style Network HD                                            742

    Spike HD                                                    743

    G4   HD                                                     744

    Comedy Central HD                                           745

    E!  HD  *                                                   753

    Travel Channel HD  *                                        755

    Fox News Channel HD  *                                      760

    Fox Business Network HD  *                                  761

    CNBC HD  *                                                  762

    Disney XD HD                                                763

    Cartoon Network  HD  *                                      766

    Nickelodeon HD                                              767

    Planet Green HD                                             771

    Biography Channel  HD                                       772

    The Weather Channel HD                                      776

    BET  HD                                                     777

    CMT   HD                                                    778

    Fuse HD                                                     779

    VH1  HD                                                     781

    MTV  HD                                                     782

    Outdoor Channel  HD                                         784

    MSNBC HD                                                    787

    IFC  HD                                                     790

    WE   HD                                                     791

    Hallmark Movie Channel HD  *                                794

    Lifetime HD                                                 795

    Lifetime Movie Network  HD                                  796

    MGM  HD                                                     797

    HBO Comedy HD                                               805

    HBO Zone  HD                                                807

    HBO Latino HD                                               808

    Encore  HD  *                                               809

    Starz Edge   HD                                            817

    Starz Comedy HD                                            818

    Starz Kids & Family  HD                                    819

    Showtime Too  HD                                            826

    Action MAX  HD                                              840

    Thriller MAX  HD                                            841

    TMC The Movie Channel  HD                                   847

    PPV  Events HD                                              870

    * Has already launched in Los Altos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Saratoga and
    Sunnyvale



                      2 NEW STANDARD DEFINITION NETWORKS

    Network                                               New Channel #
    -------                                               -------------

    Hallmark Movie Channel                                      500

    Retirement Living TV  *                                     205

    * Has already launched in Los Altos, Milpitas, Monte Sereno, Saratoga and
    Sunnyvale



                     14 NEW INTERNATIONAL PREMIUM NETWORKS
      For programming information visit www.comcast.com/internationaltv

    Network                                               New Channel #
    -------                                               -------------

    Setanta Sports    (English/International)                   300

    TV Globo    (Portuguese/Brazilian)                          305

    PFC 100% Futebol   (Portuguese/Brazilian)                   306

    Band Internacional    (Portuguese/Brazilian)                307

    RTP    (Portuguese)                                         310

    Antenna One    (Greek)                                      312

    Deutsche Welle    (German)                                  315

    C1R    (Russian)                                            325

    STAR India NEWS    (South Asian - Hindi)                    341

    STAR ONE    (South Asian - Hindi)                           342

    STAR India GOLD    (South Asian - Hindi)                    343

    Vijay    (South Asian - Tamil)                              349

    MYX    (English + Taglish)                                  368

    GMA Life    (English + Tagalog)                             370



                      13 NEW SPANISH LANGUAGE NETWORKS

    Network                                               New Channel #
    -------                                               -------------

    AYM Sports    (sports)                                      626

    Multimedios    (news)                                       632

    SUR Mexico    (news)                                        641

    Latele Novela    (soap operas)                              645

    Utilisima    (women)                                        646

    TeleHit    (music/entertainment)                            653

    Ritmoson Latino    (music/entertainment)                    654

    Teleritmo    (music/entertainment)                          655

    Bandamax    (music/entertainment)                           656

    TBN Enlace    (religious)                                   658

    EWTN En Espanol    (religious)                              659

    De Pelicula    (movies)                                     664

    De Pelicula Clasico    (movies)                             665



                                 29 CHANNEL CHANGES

    Network                             Old Channel #     New Channel #
    -------                             -------------     -------------

    TV5Monde    (French)                      252               317

    Raitalia    (Italian)                     254               319

    RTN    (Russian)                          255               324

    TV Japan    (Japanese)                    245               330

    SBTN    (Vietnamese)                      248               331

    tvK    (Korean)                           263               332

    Zee TV    (South Asian)                   246               336

    TV Asia    (South Asian)                  247               337

    SET Asia (SONY)    (South Asian)          249               338

    STAR India PLUS    (South Asian)          250               340

    CTI-Zhong Tian Channel (Chinese/Mandarin) 243               354

    CCTV-4    (Chinese/Mandarin)              244               355

    Phoenix Info News (Mandarin/Dragon Pack)  257               356

    Phoenix North America
     (Mandarin/Dragon Pack)                   258               357

    ETTV-Super Channel
     (Mandarin/Dragon Pack)                   256               358

    Jade    (Chinese/Cantonese)               262               360

    The Filipino Channel    (Filipino)        241               367

    GMA Pinoy TV    (Filipino)                242               369

    Playboy en Espanol    (Spanish)           613               676

    ABC Family HD                             764               768

    Disney Channel HD                         765               769

    Palladia HD                               743               783

    Hallmark Movie Channel HD                 749               794

    AMC HD                                    769               798

    HBO HD                                    770               801

    Encore HD                                 775               809

    Starz HD                                 780               816

    Showtime HD                               785               825

    Cinemax HD                                792               838

 http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=292


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071327
> 
> 
> That flyer appears to effective as of 8/10/09.
> 
> 
> That's too bad about HBO2 and Signature, there's a series coming in Sept I wanted to see, but I guess I'll be out luck as far as seeing it in HD.



Jim,


I'm not talking about that flyer or the flyer on the Comcast site. I got a flyer in the mail specifically for Milpitas that listed when the new channels would be added to Milpitas and when the new channel lineup would begin.

"New HD channels available 8/27/09. New channel numbers beginning August 17, 2009."


The pdf on the Comcast website is a general lineup and not for a specific area and of course all of them are subject to change.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071356
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about that flyer or the flyer on the Comcast site. I got a flyer in the mail specifically for Milpitas that listed when the new channels would be added to Milpitas and when the new channel lineup would begin.
> 
> "New HD channels available 8/27/09. New channel numbers beginning August 17, 2009."
> 
> 
> The pdf on the Comcast website is a general lineup and not for a specific area and of course all of them are subject to change.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Understood.


See my last post, are you getting any channels that aren't in that list?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071371
> 
> 
> Understood.
> 
> 
> See my last post, are you getting any channels that aren't in that list?



No, I get everything that was on that list, except the Tivo guide data is still screwed up.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r

@keenan: that list, on quick glance, matches what I receive better than the flyer.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071378
> 
> 
> No, I get everything that was on that list, except the Tivo guide data is still screwed up.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17071379
> 
> 
> @keenan: that list, on quick glance, matches what I receive better than the flyer.



That's what I figured, I'll bet the original PR(Mikef5's posting) is the accurate listing and the flyer is, well, not accurate, meaning no HBO2 or HBO Signature among possible others .


----------



## abg

As of last night Comcast had not added any new HD channels in my neighborhood (94022 part of LAH) but for kicks I decided to look at the channels on silicondust.com to see if I need to update any channel listings for our kitchen TV (QAM tuner; no DTA). Previously, I would find 1 network for OTA digital and 5-6 listings for Comcast Cable. Today, in addition to the OTA digital, there are 3 "Digital cable" networks and 15 "Comcast Cable" networks. What the heck?










Hopefully, things will be back to "normal" soon. In the meantime, the existing channels we've been using still work so it doesn't really matter, I s'pose.


Anyone got a link to a book or website that explains some basic theory on how to lay out a network for cable TV? I just can't imagine someone creating such a complex situation unless they really had to.


Alan


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071510
> 
> 
> That's what I figured, I'll bet the original PR(Mikef5's posting) is the accurate listing and the flyer is, well, not accurate, meaning no HBO2 or HBO Signature among possible others .



Jim,


You are probably right about the flyer, it's made out in advance and probably is inaccurate but here's the rub. This flyer goes to all Comcast customers through "snail mail" and that to most people is what they expect Comcast is going to do since it's coming directly from Comcast. Very few people read or pay attention to newspaper articles about cable roll outs. Most people read the main articles, sports section or my favorite area, the comics and crossword puzzle







.


So what does the average cable customer do ( and I don't consider the people in this forum to be average customers ) ?

He reads the flyer from Comcast and thinks these are the channels he is suppose to get and even if he did read the news article about the roll out does he try to correlate the information from the flyer to the news article ? Probably not, he just goes by what the flyer says that he got from Comcast.


I think we've beat this dead horse enough and I'll ask Mr. J. what the real scoop is. I think my billing problem with Comcast has been taken care of so I can do other things now. At least the Giants won last night even though I missed the game

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17073444
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> You are probably right about the flyer, it's made out in advance and probably is inaccurate but here's the rub. This flyer goes to all Comcast customers through "snail mail" and that to most people is what they expect Comcast is going to do since it's coming directly from Comcast. Very few people read or pay attention to newspaper articles about cable roll outs. Most people read the main articles, sports section or my favorite area, the comics and crossword puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> So what does the average cable customer do ( and I don't consider the people in this forum to be average customers ) ?
> 
> He reads the flyer from Comcast and thinks these are the channels he is suppose to get and even if he did read the news article about the roll out does he try to correlate the information from the flyer to the news article ? Probably not, he just goes by what the flyer says that he got from Comcast.
> 
> 
> I think we've beat this dead horse enough and I'll ask Mr. J. what the real scoop is. I think my billing problem with Comcast has been taken care of so I can do other things now. At least the Giants won last night even though I missed the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



In my experience, press releases do end up in newspapers and news websites, but typically they're aimed at trade sites like Multichannelnews, Light Reading, Cable Digital News, etc. places where the competitor will see it. I'm sure somewhere in the small print it says that any or all of the above may not be accurate, but in most cases PRs generally are very accurate.


Flyers and lineup cards on the other hand are really nothing more than advertisements and really have no "responsibility" to be accurate.


I don't think we're beating a dead horse, I'm just curious to see if my guesswork is correct, if it is, I can buy myself a beer.










While the game looked like a bad broadcast from FOX earlier in the decade, the bottom of the eighth was exciting... You guys really need to get moving to grab that wild card spot.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17071175
> 
> 
> I'll check with him and see what's up. I noticed on the flyer that was sent out those 2 channels were suppose to be added, really don't know why they weren't but I'll try and find out for you.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Are you getting 802 and 803 in Milpitas?


Edit: sorry, I just read that you are not getting those channels.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17071327
> 
> 
> That flyer appears to effective as of 8/10/09.
> 
> 
> That's too bad about HBO2 and Signature, there's a series coming in Sept I wanted to see, but I guess I'll be out luck as far as seeing it in HD.



I had 3 chat sessions with Comcast yesterday. The first two times, the rep said that those two channels were available in my area, and that they would send a hit to my cablecards, and everything would be fine. Of course, that did not work. The third time, the rep (a different one) told me that those two channels are not available regardless of packages. He also said that he would forward this issue to the people in engineering.


So my guess is that even within Comcast, there are two different lists. I hope that we could get those 2 channels soon.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17073549
> 
> 
> In my experience, press releases do end up in newspapers and news websites, but typically they're aimed at trade sites like Multichannelnews, Light Reading, Cable Digital News, etc. places where the competitor will see it. I'm sure somewhere in the small print it says that any or all of the above may not be accurate, but in most cases PRs generally are very accurate.
> 
> 
> Flyers and lineup cards on the other hand are really nothing more than advertisements and really have no "responsibility" to be accurate.
> 
> 
> I don't think we're beating a dead horse, I'm just curious to see if my guesswork is correct, if it is, I can buy myself a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the game looked like a bad broadcast from FOX earlier in the decade, the bottom of the eighth was exciting... You guys really need to get moving to grab that wild card spot.



Jim,


Of course flyers need to be and should be required to be accurate or why put them out. That would reflect poorly on the veracity of that company, to knowingly put out bad or false information. OK, I know most companies play fast and loose with facts but that doesn't make it right.










The average customer doesn't go to these tech sites like you and I and most of the people of this forum do. I'm not worried about the people in this forum, they're tech savvy and know what's what with announcements and BS advertising but Joe Six Pack doesn't he just reads his mail and either believes it or tosses it in the trash but I believe all information that's given out to the general public needs to be as accurate as possible and that includes these throw away flyers.


As far as the Giants, I think if they make the playoffs we should have a get together at the ballpark and drink lots of beer there







Of course we'll need a designated driver so I vote for Keenan to be that sober driver

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17073854
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the Giants, I think if they make the playoffs we should have a get together at the ballpark and drink lots of beer there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we'll need a designated driver so I vote for Keenan to be that sober driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I could go for that. Jim can pick me up on the way by. He and I will root for the Dodgers!







Lots of beer can get a bit expensive though at $8.75 a pop.

http://www.steadyburn.net/2009/08/sa...ketchy-report/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17073854
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Of course flyers need to be and should be required to be accurate or why put them out. That would reflect poorly on the veracity of that company, to knowingly put out bad or false information. OK, I know most companies play fast and loose with facts but that doesn't make it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



See clau's post right above yours, the printing and veracity of flyers is really no different than people within the company having 2 or more versions of the facts or lineups. Sorry, could help it!











I'm not arguing with you, but when it comes to Comcast I've learned that until I see it on my screen, it doesn't really matter what they say or print/mail to me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/17074183
> 
> 
> I could go for that. Jim can pick me up on the way by. He and I will root for the Dodgers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of beer can get a bit expensive though at $8.75 a pop.
> 
> http://www.steadyburn.net/2009/08/sa...ketchy-report/



Works for me, although we'll have to bring a bunch of crying towels for Mike!


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17073762
> 
> 
> I had 3 chat sessions with Comcast yesterday. The first two times, the rep said that those two channels were available in my area, and that they would send a hit to my cablecards, and everything would be fine. Of course, that did not work. The third time, the rep (a different one) told me that those two channels are not available regardless of packages. He also said that he would forward this issue to the people in engineering.
> 
> 
> So my guess is that even within Comcast, there are two different lists. I hope that we could get those 2 channels soon.



I checked last night. Those 2 channels do not show up on my guide. I tried to manually enter the channels and it went to 805.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17073762
> 
> 
> I had 3 chat sessions with Comcast yesterday. The first two times, the rep said that those two channels were available in my area, and that they would send a hit to my cablecards, and everything would be fine. Of course, that did not work. The third time, the rep (a different one) told me that those two channels are not available regardless of packages. He also said that he would forward this issue to the people in engineering.
> 
> 
> So my guess is that even within Comcast, there are two different lists. I hope that we could get those 2 channels soon.



Indeed, in a lot of cases it's purely luck that you get an accurate answer from a Comcast customer service rep. It's not really their fault either, it's a company that's too "frugal" to spend the money to pay and train them. Thing is, there's not enough people complaining about customer service for them to bother with fixing it. If it's not adversely affecting the bottom line, who cares? Trust me, if Comcast started to lose significant revenue because of shoddy customer service, they would fix it fast.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17074429
> 
> 
> Works for me, although we'll have to bring a bunch of crying towels for Mike!



That would be for crying for joy when the Dodgers lose ???


















I just want a California team to make it to the World Series and I'm sorry to say it probably won't be the Giant's this year but if the Dodgers do make it I'll be cheering them on. Anything would be better than seeing the Yankee's going again and again and..... Yankee's the best team money can buy !


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

The game on 11 last night looked pretty good for SD at least.


And the _good_ beer at AT&T is $9.75 ea.


----------



## Dbower

Ok - for me here in Larkfield (unincorporated between Santa Rosa and Windsor), I found the addition of about 37 (yep, 37!) HD channels this afternoon. I jotted down what I recall are the new ones - so this list may have an error or two and I'm not sure if any of the new sports channels require a subscription. But here's what I think are the new channels:


LIVWL - never heard of it

WGNHD

QVCHD - great, home shopping in HD. What a waste.

ESWHD ESPN news

NBAHD

NHCHD

MCBHD

SPBHD

CBSCH

BRVOD

CMTHD

BIOHD

TWCHD

TVONE - never head of this one

FXHD

STYLE

SPKHD - Spike TV

G4HD

CMDYD

E!HD

FNCHD

FBNHD

CNBCD

DXDHD

TOOND

NICHD

GRNHD - never heard of this one

FUSED

MGMHD

LMNHD

LIFED

HALLD

WEHD

IFCHD

MNBCD

PLDHD

OUTHD


Not sure the content of some of these new channels, so it could be a large waste of bandwidth. But we'll see.


-Dave


on edit: Of course I can't let this go without restating the comments of others here. A huge increase in HD channels, yet *no notification of any kind* - no email, no billing insert, no messages, nothing. And no information on the types of channels these are, as the 5 letter acronym isn't very helpful.


A casual viewer could miss these new additions for weeks before realizing there's new stuff there. Comcast's arguments don't wash - they have my email address (they send me statements there every month!), they have my billing address, and it's a sure bet the DVR knows which head end it's connecting to and who the DVR is assigned to.


Comcast: You really must improve customer communications!


Rant over.


----------



## Xn0r

Heh I was confused for a bit when people were talking about "Jim". I guess Keenan's name is Jim also?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17076693
> 
> 
> Heh I was confused for a bit when people were talking about "Jim". I guess Keenan's name is Jim also?



Yup!


----------



## Xn0r

OK figured as much. Doesn't help that my real first name is Jim also.


----------



## bobby94928

Those of us who have been around for some time know that Keenan's name is Jim....


----------



## stretch437

21000 posts qualifies for "first name basis" if you ask me


@dbower:

LIVWL happens to be something KGO is broadcasting OTA and i suppose this forces comcast to carry it.


it would be neat if comcast could give us that feed at a higher bitrate- i know that KGO's OTA version of LIVWL is somehow 720p even though theoretically you should not be attempting two HD channels in the same 6MHz OTA channel if you want your viewers to have any picture quality at all.


i know when i watch this channel OTA it looks like hell.


taking a look right now, it looks pretty bad on comcast as well, so either LIVWL comes from its creator-in-the-sky already looking like junk or comcast is just retransmitting whatever bit-starved signal KGO is giving them.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/17077056
> 
> 
> Those of us who have been around for some time know that Keenan's name is Jim....



But that's only because he's famous: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...UG5MCS2GL1.DTL


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17077504
> 
> 
> But that's only because he's famous: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...UG5MCS2GL1.DTL



Wow, that's old, I'd forgotten all about that article.


----------



## MKANET

Fogive me if this has been discussed before. I just ordered Comcast's Extreme speed. I realize they have the same 250 cap as they did on slower speed. I dont think paying double for no cap is worth it for me.


I want to know if there's still that other stupid cap to purposefully slow down my Internet download/upload speed after a certain # of minutes of full speed on the extreme package as well. Just how many minutes should we expect at full speed for Extreme. Also, does the business Extreme not have this cap either?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17077318
> 
> 
> 21000 posts qualifies for "first name basis" if you ask me
> 
> 
> @dbower:
> 
> LIVWL happens to be something KGO is broadcasting OTA and i suppose this forces comcast to carry it.
> 
> 
> it would be neat if comcast could give us that feed at a higher bitrate- i know that KGO's OTA version of LIVWL is somehow 720p even though theoretically you should not be attempting two HD channels in the same 6MHz OTA channel if you want your viewers to have any picture quality at all.
> 
> 
> i know when i watch this channel OTA it looks like hell.
> 
> 
> taking a look right now, it looks pretty bad on comcast as well, so either LIVWL comes from its creator-in-the-sky already looking like junk or comcast is just retransmitting whatever bit-starved signal KGO is giving them.



No. Must-carry only applies to the primary signal, not multicast. there was a fight at the FCC about this 2 years ago, and the cable guys won. 


KGO's multicast stations are carried through a contract with Comcast, but there there is no FCC requirement for Comcast to do so.


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17078409
> 
> 
> Fogive me if this has been discussed before. I just ordered Comcast's Extreme speed. I realize they have the same 250 cap as they did on slower speed. I dont think paying double for no cap is worth it for me.
> 
> 
> I want to know if there's still that other stupid cap to purposefully slow down my Internet download/upload speed after a certain # of minutes of full speed on the extreme package as well. Just how many minutes should we expect at full speed for Extreme. Also, does the business Extreme not have this cap either?



business at any speed has no caps. I did notice that if I maxed out upstream

for any length of time it would start slowing down. so I capped myself at ~75%

up max and never had a problem since. downstream can be maxed out for years

on end and no issues.

as for your residential questions I have no idea.


----------



## MKANET

Are you talking about business or residential? If it's business, that's pretty lame. I mostly use my Internet for upstream (ie streaming TV, FTP, HTTP, webcam, etc...) If I'm going to pay $199 a month for Extreme speed, it had better be at 10mbit upstream. It seems to me that business upstream is no different than residential.


I also have the same problem where I need to cap my upstream speed to about 75% of my full speed or it will start getting slower immediate after the upstream starts.


Can anyone confirm for sure that the Business upstream is no different than residential... other than not having the 250GB total maximum? I am very curious on about business Extreme (upload) performance.


I depend on people's information here since asking Comcast CSR's would be a waste of time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/17079409
> 
> 
> ..I did notice that if I maxed out upstream
> 
> for any length of time it would start slowing down. so I capped myself at ~75%
> 
> up max and never had a problem since. downstream can be maxed out for years
> 
> on end and no issues.
> 
> as for your residential questions I have no idea.


----------



## adn1107

I live in South San Jose, Evergreen area (95148)... I got a flyer in the mail 2 weeks ago saying that analog cable customers need to order the DTA by August 28th to avoid losing channels. I take that as indication that the new lineup will be available today, but i don't see nothing yet. I have Tivo HD box with M-card. Do I have to run Tivo Guided Setup again to look for new channels or Tivo will pick them up automatically??


----------



## zeldor

I should put out that my self imposed 75% limit was started a long time ago and

I havent checked recently on the non extreme. so it may have been something

comcast was doing.


But I have (business) extreme now and I just did a test and its currently transferred

300M upstream and no slowdowns seen its still ~7mbps. I have never

been able to get full rate in either direction with just a single stream.

but I have gotten 10mbps up with a couple of streams. and ~55mbps

down with a few streams.


up transfer is still going and its up another 100M and no slowdowns.

so at least if there is a upstream slowdown its after a lot of upstream traffic.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17079643
> 
> 
> Are you talking about business or residential? If it's business, that's pretty lame. I mostly use my Internet for upstream (ie streaming TV, FTP, HTTP, webcam, etc...) If I'm going to pay $199 a month for Extreme speed, it had better be at 10mbit upstream. It seems to me that business upstream is no different than residential.
> 
> 
> I also have the same problem where I need to cap my upstream speed to about 75% of my full speed or it will start getting slower immediate after the upstream starts.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm for sure that the Business upstream is no different than residential... other than not having the 250GB total maximum? I am very curious on about business Extreme (upload) performance.
> 
> 
> I depend on people's information here since asking Comcast CSR's would be a waste of time.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adn1107* /forum/post/17079881
> 
> 
> I live in South San Jose, Evergreen area (95148)... I got a flyer in the mail 2 weeks ago saying that analog cable customers need to order the DTA by August 28th to avoid losing channels. I take that as indication that the new lineup will be available today, but i don't see nothing yet. I have Tivo HD box with M-card. Do I have to run Tivo Guided Setup again to look for new channels or Tivo will pick them up automatically??



Bad assumption. That only means that on the 28th they are going to start moving some of the analog channels to digital. Once that is completed and the bandwidth has been reclaimed they then will add your area to the roll out schedule to have those new HD channels added. When will that happen ? I don't know and even if I did I couldn't say until I'm given permission to post that, but there will be a new roll out schedule some time after Labor Day.


At least it seems parts of San Jose are getting closer. San Jose is a very big city and has lots of nodes in it so it will take a while to get it done. I know that's little comfort but it's better than nothing.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## adn1107




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17080086
> 
> 
> Bad assumption. That only means that on the 28th they are going to start moving some of the analog channels to digital. Once that is completed and the bandwidth has been reclaimed they then will add your area to the roll out schedule to have those new HD channels added. When will that happen ? I don't know and even if I did I couldn't say until I'm given permission to post that, but there will be a new roll out schedule some time after Labor Day.
> 
> 
> At least it seems parts of San Jose are getting closer. San Jose is a very big city and has lots of nodes in it so it will take a while to get it done. I know that's little comfort but it's better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks Mike. I think my area will one of the first in SJ to get the new HD channels when they get rolled out. Right now, I already have this "Los Altos, Milpitas, Saratoga and Sunnyvale have already launched 12 of the HD networks and Retirement Living TV, so those cities will be receiving 67 new networks" even though I am in SJ... So I am waiting for the rest, hopefully after Labor Day as you said!


----------



## Mikef5

Just a quick update on the missing channels 802 and 803.


There seems to be a contract snafu that needs to be looked into ( lawyer stuff ), once that is resolved these channels could be added at a later date. So the flyer was sort of right but the official announcement ( the one released to the newspapers and such ) is correct and the one to go by. I'll let you know if things change.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/17079966
> 
> 
> I should put out that my self imposed 75% limit was started a long time ago and
> 
> I havent checked recently on the non extreme. so it may have been something
> 
> comcast was doing.
> 
> 
> But I have (business) extreme now and I just did a test and its currently transferred
> 
> 300M upstream and no slowdowns seen its still ~7mbps. I have never
> 
> been able to get full rate in either direction with just a single stream.
> 
> but I have gotten 10mbps up with a couple of streams. and ~55mbps
> 
> down with a few streams.
> 
> 
> up transfer is still going and its up another 100M and no slowdowns.
> 
> so at least if there is a upstream slowdown its after a lot of upstream traffic.



I don't believe there's any throttling or capping of business accounts. A good place to look for info would be the below link.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r210...iscussion-here


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17080572
> 
> 
> Just a quick update on the missing channels 802 and 803.
> 
> 
> There seems to be a contract snafu that needs to be looked into ( lawyer stuff ), once that is resolved these channels could be added at a later date. So the flyer was sort of right but the official announcement ( the one released to the newspapers and such ) is correct and the one to go by. I'll let you know if things change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan

Part of the reason you might see slow downs when running full speed has to do with the protocols. Both the up and down streams need to send protocol acknowledgments as they receive data. If you saturate the uplink with data traffic, the acks for the downloaded data get queued behind the uplink data and the download side may go dormant until the acks get sent. So if you want maximum throughput, you have to allow some bandwidth for the protocol packets.


Greg


----------



## walk

Yeah that's normal, I always leave 10-15% headroom in the upload pipe. It means I can do basic web & email too.


----------



## Xn0r

@zeldor: does business include static IPs? If so, how many do you get?


I was looking at the web site and it looked like they wanted $20/m extra for each static IP!


I have DSL now, and my service has 6MB/s down, 768kbits/s up, 8 static IPs for about $50/month. I need the statics 'cause I run a bunch of stuff that requires separate IPs (DNS servers, etc).


----------



## walk

The basic business class doesn't include static IPs I don't think.

We had that $99 bundle (ip/phone/tv) it just had a standard router with dynamic IPs. It was shipped configured to expire the DHCP every 45 minutes too... lol horrible, even after fixing that we lost the connection every 2-3 hours or so, we had to get rid of it and go back to DSL...


----------



## MKANET

I just upgraded to the 50 Extreme speed. However, the real speed is 34mbit down/4.1 up max. It's reliably & stable speed at 30 down/ 3.5 up.


This isn't even close to what I got. I am doing my tests against a gigantic news server with 16 connections at a time (to get every drop of bandwidth available).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085433
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the 50 Extreme speed. However, the real speed is 34mbit down/4.1 up max. It's reliably & stable speed at 30 down/ 3.5 up.
> 
> 
> This isn't even close to what I got. I am doing my tests against a gigantic news server with 16 connections at a time (to get every drop of bandwidth available).



You do realize that there are other facts that will affect your speeds ? Just doing 16 connections to a marginal server is not a good test of speed. I have Ultra and get a solid 30 Mbs down and 10 Mbs up almost anywhere this side of the Rockies, the further east I go the greater the speed drops off. The news server that I use I can max my connection with 3 connections.


Try this site and do some better testing and see how the speed varies depending on location and latency ....
http://www.speedtest.net/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk




----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17085593



As humorous as that is, the fact is there is no internet provider that will guarantee that you will get the max speed they are selling to you, they all will put the disclaimer in there " up to X speed " . If you know of one let me know who it is.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

I'm not new comcast HSI. I've had blast since it came out. My test results were always consistent and reflected the speed that I was signed up for (I used to get 16 down/ 2 up). Now, with the same equipment, same software, its rock solid.. at a slower speed for up and down. Im signed up for 16 connections on my news server. Online simulated testing sites (speakeasy, etc) yield inconsistent results; and always have.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17085521
> 
> 
> You do realize that there are other facts that will affect your speeds ? Just doing 16 connections to a marginal server is not a good test of speed. I have Ultra and get a solid 30 Mbs down and 10 Mbs up almost anywhere this side of the Rockies, the further east I go the greater the speed drops off. The news server that I use I can max my connection with 3 connections.
> 
> 
> Try this site and do some better testing and see how the speed varies depending on location and latency ....
> http://www.speedtest.net/
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085744
> 
> 
> I'm not new comcast HSI. I've had blast since it came out. My test results were always consistent and reflected the speed that I was signed up for (I used to get 16 down/ 2 up). Now, with the same equipment, same software, its rock solid.. at a slower speed for up and down. Im signed up for 16 connections on my news server. Online simulated testing sites (speakeasy, etc) yield inconsistent results; and always have.



What modem are you using now ?? Name of modem, model number...

I use an ARRIS TM702G


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085433
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the 50 Extreme speed. However, the real speed is 34mbit down/4.1 up max. It's reliably & stable speed at 30 down/ 3.5 up.
> 
> 
> This isn't even close to what I got. I am doing my tests against a gigantic news server with 16 connections at a time (to get every drop of bandwidth available).



What OS are you running? To really get that kind of downstream speed on the WAN, you may need to tweak the TCP configuration of the system. Try enable RSS and RFC window size options.


Upstream is a different case. I would be shocked if you could get reliable 10 Mbps service, TCP tweaks and such included. Is your upstream running at 64 QAM or 16 QAM?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085744
> 
> 
> I'm not new comcast HSI. Now, with the same equipment, same software, its rock solid.. at a slower speed for up and down.



If this is true, then that is your problem. You are using the same equipment as when you had 16 Mbs down. You need a Docsis 3.0 modem to use the Ultra Package and above. If you don't have at least the Motorola SB6120 you'll never get the speed you're signed up for.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17085848
> 
> 
> If this is true, then that is your problem. You are using the same equipment as when you had 16 Mbs down. You need a Docsis 3.0 modem to use the Ultra Package and above. If you don't have at least the Motorola SB6120 you'll never get the speed you're signed up for.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I missed that. You are of course completely right. Not only do you not get channel bonding with the DOCSIS 2.0 modem, you won't be allocated basically new and mostly idle carriers.


Still, I am pretty sure Comcast won't let you upgrade service in that tier without going to a DOCSIS 3 modem, so this may not be his problem.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17085880
> 
> 
> I missed that. You are of course completely right. Not only do you not get channel bonding with the DOCSIS 2.0 modem, you won't be allocated basically new and mostly idle carriers.
> 
> 
> Still, I am pretty sure Comcast won't let you upgrade service in that tier without going to a DOCSIS 3 modem, so this may not be his problem.



They do not allow for self installs for DOCSIS 3 modems, so he would have to have known the modem was switched out since they have to do a truck roll and have a tech do the install. What I think he may have done was sign up on line and he assume that his modem was all he needed but the DOCSIS 3 modem should've been shipped to him or a truck roll should've been made, either way a tech has to do the install.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

This issue isn't related to which computer I use or which OS; as they produce the same results; even when hooked up directly tot he modem.


Modem Ambit series DOCSIS 3.0

http://ambitbroadband.com/60740eu.datasheet.pdf 


In an attempt to fix the problem the HSI support person somehow got my modem below blast speed now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085930
> 
> 
> This issue isn't related to which computer I use or which OS; as they produce the same results; even when hooked up directly tot he modem.
> 
> 
> Modem Ambit series DOCSIS 3.0
> 
> http://ambitbroadband.com/60740eu.datasheet.pdf
> 
> 
> In an attempt to fix the problem the HSI support person somehow got my modem below blast speed now.


----------



## MKANET

Look at the original link that it's forwarded from...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17085991
> 
> 
> The link you provided links to a site called Ubee and not to a data sheet for Ambit.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17085991
> 
> 
> The link you provided links to a site called Ubee and not to a data sheet for Ambit.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ubee is Ambit


Is this the modem they're using?
http://www.ubeeinteractive.com/data-..._DataSheet.pdf


----------



## Mikef5

MKANET,


Who installed that modem ? Is this is the same modem you've been using all along ? If so, it hasn't been provisioned correctly for the new speeds. You need a tech to do the install and have it provisioned correctly in their data base. If they don't do the install it will not work right, I went through this when I signed up for Ultra. The last I heard, you can not do the install yourself, a tech has to do it even if it's your own DOCSIS 3 modem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17086009
> 
> 
> Ubee is Ambit
> 
> 
> Is this the modem they're using?
> http://www.ubeeinteractive.com/data-..._DataSheet.pdf



I've already went to their site, that's why I asked for the model number.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

 Okay, I got them to replace the configuration file with the correct one _"widebandblast"_ which changes the max speeds. 


It looks like the problem is that Comcast Extreme speed is less close to the advertised speeds as the slower speeds (such as Blast). The support tech told me that it's normal to get 40mbps down and 5-6 up (for very compressed binary files. As long as I know this is normal, I guess Im okay with it. This is the speeds I'm getting on all my machines.


Thanks for you helps guys! It's nice to know when I need help; even on a saturday, there are friends helping out. I appreciate it.


-Michael


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17086148
> 
> Okay, I got them to replace the configuration file with the correct one _"widebandblast"_ which changes the max speeds.
> 
> 
> It looks like the problem is that Comcast Extreme speed is less close to the advertised speeds as the slower speeds (such as Blast). The support tech told me that it's normal to get 40mbps down and 5-6 up (for very compressed binary files. As long as I know this is normal, I guess Im okay with it. This is the speeds I'm getting on all my machines.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you helps guys! It's nice to know when I need help; even on a saturday, there are friends helping out. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> -Michael



Glad you got it fixed and are happy with it, besides the Giant's game doesn't start until 6 pm so there was plenty of time to spare










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17086148
> 
> Okay, I got them to replace the configuration file with the correct one _"widebandblast"_ which changes the max speeds.
> 
> 
> It looks like the problem is that Comcast Extreme speed is less close to the advertised speeds as the slower speeds (such as Blast). The support tech told me that it's normal to get 40mbps down and 5-6 up (for very compressed binary files. As long as I know this is normal, I guess Im okay with it. This is the speeds I'm getting on all my machines.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you helps guys! It's nice to know when I need help; even on a saturday, there are friends helping out. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> -Michael



I'm curious about that entry for Scheduling Type. In Comcast network management lingo, "Best Effort" is a secondary, or slower speed than "Priority Best Effort".


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17082027
> 
> 
> @zeldor: does business include static IPs? If so, how many do you get?
> 
> 
> I was looking at the web site and it looked like they wanted $20/m extra for each static IP!
> 
> 
> I have DSL now, and my service has 6MB/s down, 768kbits/s up, 8 static IPs for about $50/month. I need the statics 'cause I run a bunch of stuff that requires separate IPs (DNS servers, etc).



it doesnt include static, but my 1 static is an extra $5 a month


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17085433
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the 50 Extreme speed. However, the real speed is 34mbit down/4.1 up max. It's reliably & stable speed at 30 down/ 3.5 up.
> 
> 
> This isn't even close to what I got. I am doing my tests against a gigantic news server with 16 connections at a time (to get every drop of bandwidth available).



it will also depend a lot on the quality of the wiring to and in your house.

when I first had it installed I was getting drop outs all the time.

comcast came out and cleaned up the junction box on their end and

pointed out things I could do on my end and now I get much better

reliability and speed. the 50 is multiplexed across 4 normal internet

freqs so if its not real clean it shows.


for normal stuff I dont get 50/10 either (the 34/4.1 doesnt sound bad)

to get the full I need to crank up all 20 connections to my usenet server


----------



## MKANET

Hmm... I think that setting is defined in the config file for Extreme. Is there a way to change it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17086269
> 
> 
> I'm curious about that entry for Scheduling Type. In Comcast network management lingo, "Best Effort" is a secondary, or slower speed than "Priority Best Effort".


----------



## Xn0r

Another update today:


Added:

623 KVIEDT3

778 CMTVHD

816 STZHDP

825 SHOWHDP


So they fixed Starz and Showtime HD. They also added KVIEDT3, but I don't get that channel. Country Music HD also appears to be fixed, but not something I regularly watch.


They still haven't fixed ABC family HD (768), Disney HD(769), Showtime Too HD (826), and TMC HD (847). I submitted those back on the 22nd. Hopefully they didn't blow them off.


I may submit these still broken ones directly to Zap2it. Amazing to me that they're taking soooo long to fix this stuff. Really poor show by Tivo/Tribune.


----------



## hiker

An interesting read for HTPC users:
An End To Unencrypted Digital Cable TV and the HTPC? 


And check out this 6 tuner cable TV HTPC card:
Ceton Multi-Channel Cable TV Card


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I just noticed that Menlo Park Comcast has channels from 702 to 798 now. And almost every channel is full. I noticed G4TV, IFC, BET, Comedy Central, bunch of Disneys, more ESPN, etc. I am IMPRESSED.


Unfortunately, I don't think the Tivo guide is updated because the Season Pass can't catch it all just yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad

On this resolution change thing, watching my recording of SyFy's "Eureka" last night I caught the resolution change from HD to SD on my HD RPTV as I did 30 second skip so I backed up and just ran that break of commercials and the SD local inserts did indeed change the resolution. So far I've only seen this on Syfy, not on FX nor USA. And I don't recall it happening until recently. I would have thought the SD commercials would have been upscaled to HD. Of course on the majority of displays which are LCD no one would see this as an LCD upscales everything.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17089792
> 
> 
> On this resolution change thing, watching my recording of SyFy's "Eureka" last night I caught the resolution change from HD to SD on my HD RPTV as I did 30 second skip so I backed up and just ran that break of commercials and the SD local inserts did indeed change the resolution. So far I've only seen this on Syfy, not on FX nor USA. And I don't recall it happening until recently. I would have thought the SD commercials would have been upscaled to HD. Of course on the majority of displays which are LCD no one would see this as an LCD upscales everything.



I knew I should have kept that episode as it had a fair amount artifacting in it, but I figured it's pretty much a given by now that whatever Comcast is doing to the Syfy signal it results in a crappy picture - didn't think to check for this SD/HD thing.


Does this happen on other Syfy programs?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17089893
> 
> 
> I knew I should have kept that episode as it had a fair amount artifacting in it, but I figured it's pretty much a given by now that whatever Comcast is doing to the Syfy signal it results in a crappy picture - didn't think to check for this SD/HD thing.
> 
> 
> Does this happen on other Syfy programs?



The PQ of Warehouse 13 has been terrible. Especially if I pause it on the Tivo. You see MPEG blocks, etc. They're definitely cheating the bandwidth for SyFy. It'd be nice if they were more active about tuning it for certain programs. The popular programs, like Warehouse 13, Eureka etc should get more bit rate. Alien Infestation 8, not so much.


Does Comcast have the capability to adjust bandwidth dynamically? It'd be nice. Then they could give more to popular shows, and give a bit less to the latest Ron Popeil epic.










It'll be really annoying when SG-U, Caprica and Sanctuary start up.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17089792
> 
> 
> On this resolution change thing, watching my recording of SyFy's "Eureka" last night I caught the resolution change from HD to SD on my HD RPTV as I did 30 second skip so I backed up and just ran that break of commercials and the SD local inserts did indeed change the resolution. So far I've only seen this on Syfy, not on FX nor USA. And I don't recall it happening until recently. I would have thought the SD commercials would have been upscaled to HD. Of course on the majority of displays which are LCD no one would see this as an LCD upscales everything.



What tv do you have ? What box are you using ? It would help to have a little more info on your setup to help diagnosis your problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17090001
> 
> 
> The PQ of Warehouse 13 has been terrible. Especially if I pause it on the Tivo. You see MPEG blocks, etc. They're definitely cheating the bandwidth for SyFy. It's be nice if they were more active about tuning it for certain programs. The popular programs, like Warehouse 13, Eureka etc should get more bit rate. Alien Infestation 8, not so much.
> 
> 
> It'll be really annoying when SG-U, Caprica and Sanctuary start up.



Yes, I've seen that during pauses as well, if the pause is giving us a still image of the quality of the data being sent, then it's really pretty bad.


The artifcating is "ugly", although I'm not sure how to explain that, instead of just some blockiness on the screen, it's an active mess of colored blocks/pixels/sparklies that moves across the screen as it usually only happens when there's fast motion.


Maybe Comcast should consider moving it to a frequency block that has two 720p channels as I think Syfy is packed with two other 1080i channels. It seems very clear that given the material on Syfy, very fast motion on a lot of their content, that giving the channel a bit more bandwidth would be wise. I'm not holding my breath that will ever happen though, if the masses are happy...


I'm seriously considering boosting my programing back up with DirecTV when those shows start up on Syfy. The PQ on DIRECTV is unquestionably better, but it will cost me money whereas with my Comcast situation all these HD channels beyond the locals are virtually free because of the combined promos I'm on.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17090029
> 
> 
> What tv do you have ? What box are you using ? It would help to have a little more info on your setup to help diagnosis your problem.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's not really a problem but an observation. I know the technology fairly well and am just thinking they are inserting a 480i stream on the HD channel when they go to local inserts (there may be some HD local inserts too). I've got the DCH 3416 as the DVR and the TV is a Pioneer SD-532HD-5 which is connected by component (since HDMI sets weren't on the market back in 2000). These sets sense the input coming from the sources and will switch between a 480i variant (depending on your SD settings), FULL (480p) and HD. That's the annoying thing about the 3416 is that there is no HD settings for the menu sections so if you go to OnDemand the set flips into SD for the listings. A better box would just scale those to HD.


I would only notice this if I paused a bit hitting the 30-second button where the set gets a chance to sense the output. However this is something I've only seen about the past month. The set is due to be replaced at least by 2012 when Blu-Ray will stop supporting component. At that 9 years is a bit old for an RPTV to work but I don't watch TV 8 hours a day like some folks do.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17090068
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen that during pauses as well, if the pause is giving us a still image of the quality of the data being sent, then it's really pretty bad.
> 
> 
> The artifcating is "ugly", although I'm not sure how to explain that, instead of just some blockiness on the screen, it's an active mess of colored blocks/pixels/sparklies that moves across the screen as it usually only happens when there's fast motion.
> 
> 
> Maybe Comcast should consider moving it to a frequency block that has two 720p channels as I think Syfy is packed with two other 1080i channels. It seems very clear that given the material on Syfy, very fast motion on a lot of their content, that giving the channel a bit more bandwidth would be wise. I'm not holding my breath that will ever happen though, if the masses are happy...
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering boosting my programing back up with DirecTV when those shows start up on Syfy. The PQ on DIRECTV is unquestionably better, but it will cost me money whereas with my Comcast situation all these HD channels beyond the locals are virtually free because of the combined promos I'm on.



I think it is more NBC/Universal. They do that on KNTV too. The lowest bitrates on any file I record using HDHR are the NBC files. So they're doing the same with their cable networks. In fact watching BSG and Heroes HD-DVD those streams were still the broadcast ones (budget method). I don't know if they went back used better sources for the Blu-Ray editions. Probably not.


I'm also just wondering how much Comcast's packages are going to change after they get everyone upgraded?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17090300
> 
> 
> It's not really a problem but an observation. I know the technology fairly well and am just thinking they are inserting a 480i stream on the HD channel when they go to local inserts (there may be some HD local inserts too). I've got the DCH 3416 as the DVR and the TV is a Pioneer SD-532HD-5 which is connected by component (since HDMI sets weren't on the market back in 2000). These sets sense the input coming from the sources and will switch between a 480i variant (depending on your SD settings), FULL (480p) and HD. That's the annoying thing about the 3416 is that there is no HD settings for the menu sections so if you go to OnDemand the set flips into SD for the listings. A better box would just scale those to HD.
> 
> 
> I would only notice this if I paused a bit hitting the 30-second button where the set gets a chance to sense the output. However this is something I've only seen about the past month. The set is due to be replaced at least by 2012 when Blu-Ray will stop supporting component. At that 9 years is a bit old for an RPTV to work but I don't watch TV 8 hours a day like some folks do.



Ok, you do have a Comcast box. I don't have a DCH box but I think the way you access the setup menu is the same as the DCT 64xx.


With your remote turn the box off, immediately hit the Menu button. That should get you into the setup menu. Set Tv Type to 16:9, Set HDMI/YPbPr to 1080i, Set 4:3 override to OFF. Exit the menu by turning the box off and then on to watch your tv.


You will never see the problem again. Basically, you are feeding a 1080i signal all the time. Your tv will never switch resolutions.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17090326
> 
> 
> I think it is more NBC/Universal. They do that on KNTV too. The lowest bitrates on any file I record using HDHR are the NBC files. So they're doing the same with their cable networks. In fact watching BSG and Heroes HD-DVD those streams were still the broadcast ones (budget method). I don't know if they went back used better sources for the Blu-Ray editions. Probably not.
> 
> 
> I'm also just wondering how much Comcast's packages are going to change after they get everyone upgraded?



I don't doubt NBC/Universal culpability, but it doesn't explain the better PQ via DirecTV, the DirecTV image is even a tad sharper.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17090381
> 
> 
> Ok, you do have a Comcast box. I don't have a DCH box but I think the way you access the setup menu is the same as the DCT 64xx.
> 
> 
> With your remote turn the box off, immediately hit the Menu button. That should get you into the setup menu. Set Tv Type to 16:9, Set HDMI/YPbPr to 1080i, Set 4:3 override to OFF. Exit the menu by turning the box off and then on to watch your tv.
> 
> 
> You will never see the problem again. Basically, you are feeding a 1080i signal all the time. Your tv will never switch resolutions.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks. The override was set to 480i and now to OFF and menus now are in HD. Probably those instructions should should be on a quick setup sheet rather than on some page in the manual.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17090001
> 
> 
> The PQ of Warehouse 13 has been terrible. Especially if I pause it on the Tivo. You see MPEG blocks, etc. They're definitely cheating the bandwidth for SyFy. It'd be nice if they were more active about tuning it for certain programs. The popular programs, like Warehouse 13, Eureka etc should get more bit rate. Alien Infestation 8, not so much.
> 
> 
> Does Comcast have the capability to adjust bandwidth dynamically? It'd be nice. Then they could give more to popular shows, and give a bit less to the latest Ron Popeil epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be really annoying when SG-U, Caprica and Sanctuary start up.



The Imagine gear they use at the NDTC enables them to adjust the capacity allocated to each stream in the 3 pack. The usually do it on 30 min boundaries. But that gear is way less good than other options. The gear from RGB networks for example dynamically allocates bandwidth on a second by second basis between each of the streams, and if it runs into deficit (all 3 HD streams hitting a peak in data rate at the same exact moment), it'll dynamically transcode the video for each stream so they fit into whatever is available just for the few secs where the deficit is occurring.


The funny thing is that Comcast uses RGB equipment in the local systems for VOD capacity management, and it works really well there, but the folks who run the NDTC (ie. HITS) don't use it on the primary video channels that are sent to everyone. It's actually very sad. They know exactly how to fix the quality problem and even use the gear that can in other parts of the network, but don't do it in key place where it would make the most difference.


----------



## mpatnode

So this week Comcast turned off AMC, USA, A&E, and probably others I haven't checked. I'm somewhat perturbed that VMC + TV Pack considers all the extended basic QAM channels to be encrypted, even though they aren't (yet). I ranted on thegreenbutton here , but with other recent news on the addition of encryption to the DTAs, it may all be for naught.


So the one thing I determined was the current channel numbers for a copy of the clear QAM SD in San Francisco. Is there an exhaustive list maintained somewhere so I don't have to do the Sydyen procedure for all of these? I noticed my numbers don't match silicondust , and mine work...



37 TNT 711MHz #7 -> 110.7

38 ESPN 711MHz #8 -> 110.8

39 ESPN2 711MHz #9 -> 110.9

42 USA 597MHz #7 -> 86.7

47 A&E 597MHz #9 -> 86.9

48 BRAVO 645MHz #10 -> 94.10

49 AMC 597MHz #12 -> 86.12

71 SYFY 603MHz #13 -> 87.13


Anyone know how often these change?


(and no, I couldn't get bbcode tables to work)


----------



## mazman49

Happy to report that I received the new HD channel lineup this morning! Had it not been for this forum, I wouldn't have known to expect it since there was no prior notification from Comcast, but no compaints here. My Tivo downloaded the channel changes last night.


----------



## gfbuchanan

The channel assignments are different depending on where in the Bay Area you live (Head End you are on.) Also, they change as Comcast moves things around. I think that SliiconDust is your best bet. Make sure you are selecting the correct Head End.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17092967
> 
> 
> So the one thing I determined was the current channel numbers for a copy of the clear QAM SD in San Francisco. Is there an exhaustive list maintained somewhere so I don't have to do the Sydyen procedure for all of these? I noticed my numbers don't match silicondust , and mine work...
> 
> 
> Anyone know how often these change?
> 
> 
> (and no, I couldn't get bbcode tables to work)


----------



## mpatnode

Thanks. After some more trial and error, I found the matching listing on silicondust.


----------



## Mikef5

*A few tweaks to this week’s roll out schedule….
*

*8/31* Brentwood, Oakley, Byron, Knightsen, Bethel Island, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Livermore, Pleasanton, San Ramon and Sunol

*9/2* Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch, Bay Point, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough and Emerald Hills


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17096176
> 
> *A few tweaks to this week's roll out schedule.
> *
> 
> *8/31* Brentwood, Oakley, Byron, Knightsen, Bethel Island, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Livermore, Pleasanton, San Ramon and Sunol
> 
> *9/2* Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch, Bay Point, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough and Emerald Hills
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mikef5,


Any news for Fremont?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyN* /forum/post/17096249
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> Any news for Fremont?



I do know something about Fremont and some other areas but I can't post until it's official and I'm told it's ok to post. Fremont like San Jose is a very large area with lots of nodes in it and it takes time to get all the nodes ready. Sometimes living in a big city isn't always a good thing but it is being worked on. I know that's not what you wanted to hear but trust me, when I can post I will post it here







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17096176
> 
> *A few tweaks to this week's roll out schedule.
> *
> 
> *8/31* Brentwood, Oakley, Byron, Knightsen, Bethel Island, Discovery Bay, Dublin, Livermore, Pleasanton, San Ramon and Sunol
> 
> *9/2* Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch, Bay Point, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough and Emerald Hills
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Ugh! SageTV's guide for San Mateo already cutover to the new lineup. Comcast can't just screw around with schedules like this!


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17096367
> 
> 
> I do know something about Fremont and some other areas but I can't post until it's official and I'm told it's ok to post. Fremont like San Jose is a very large area with lots of nodes in it and it takes time to get all the nodes ready. Sometimes living in a big city isn't always a good thing but it is being worked on. I know that's not what you wanted to hear but trust me, when I can post I will post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any any sense. All this work is done at the superheadend where the video comes off the fiber ring and then is mapped to the downstream nodes. There is a reason why all the cities hung off a supernode transition at the same time. They are all being fed from a common source. This is true if there are 10 nodes or 5000 nodes. It's the same amount of work.


These guys just don't have their act together.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17096826
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any any sense. All this work is done at the superheadend where the video comes off the fiber ring and then is mapped to the downstream nodes. There is a reason why all the cities hung off a supernode transition at the same time. They are all being fed from a common source. This is true if there are 10 nodes or 5000 nodes. It's the same amount of work.
> 
> 
> These guys just don't have their act together.



Perhaps the infrastructure beyond the headends had to be upgraded too?


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17087238
> 
> 
> An interesting read for HTPC users:
> An End To Unencrypted Digital Cable TV and the HTPC?



um, this news will impact way more than just PC tuner people: there are a lot of people out there using regular TV's, tivos, HDHomerun boxes, outboard QAM tuners, or whatever, to enjoy expanded basic channels while just paying for limited basic.


i would think this development would have gotten a little more comment around here...


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17097335
> 
> 
> um, this news will impact way more than just PC tuner people: there are a lot of people out there using regular TV's, tivos, HDHomerun boxes, outboard QAM tuners, or whatever, to enjoy expanded basic channels while just paying for limited basic.
> 
> 
> i would think this development would have gotten a little more comment around here...



Maybe because we don't watch the SD EB channels? The HD versions that are currently available have been encryted since launch. My tuners still come in handy for additional broadcast channel (Limited Basic) pvrs like the upcoming weeks when the fall season ratings wars begin and two tuners on a Comcast DVR might not cut it.


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17096814
> 
> 
> Ugh! SageTV's guide for San Mateo already cutover to the new lineup. Comcast can't just screw around with schedules like this!



Same here, my Tivo downloaded the new lineup on Friday. Since several channels are moving, the program guide is pretty messed up right now.


Interestingly, using the QAM tuner in my TV I can pick up several of the new channels already. Guess we'll just have to be patient a couple more days.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17097335
> 
> 
> to enjoy expanded basic channels while just paying for limited basic.



Huh? That's exactly why those channels should be encrypted.


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17096367
> 
> 
> I do know something about Fremont and some other areas but I can't post until it's official and I'm told it's ok to post. Fremont like San Jose is a very large area with lots of nodes in it and it takes time to get all the nodes ready. Sometimes living in a big city isn't always a good thing but it is being worked on. I know that's not what you wanted to hear but trust me, when I can post I will post it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, Mike. My optimism says your comments are reassurring. figure no reason why you can't say 6months or 1 year if that were the case. Saying "not allowed to post" would suggest something sooner but Comcast reserves the right to delay if problems arise. Hopefully I'm reading things correctly. thanks again.


Andy


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17097335
> 
> 
> um, this news will impact way more than just PC tuner people: there are a lot of people out there using regular TV's, tivos, HDHomerun boxes, outboard QAM tuners, or whatever, to enjoy expanded basic channels while just paying for limited basic.
> 
> 
> i would think this development would have gotten a little more comment around here...



But they shouldn't have been getting those Expanded Basic channels in the clear anyways, so for folks with just Limited Basic, whether those channels were trapped(past) or encrypted(present), they're not really losing anything.


Now, folks with digital TVs, and subscribe to Expanded Basic and up, do have something to grouse about as now those TVs(spare room, bedroom, kitchen, etc) won't be able to tune to those digital versions of the Expanded Basic channels without a Comcast STB. This is a change from the analog days where an analog TV could tune all of the Standard Cable(Limited Basic and Expanded Basic) channels just by plugging the cable into the TV, no STB required. If the TV has no analog tuner then a DTV is no good as it only outputs analog.


If it does have an analog tuner you'll have to split the input between the straight cable for your local broadcast digital channels(Limited Basic) and the DTV which will output the Expanded Basic in analog, meaning a different input on the display which presumably also means selecting a different input on that display everytime you want to watch a limited basic channel. I haven't used tuners in a display for many years so I'm not sure how the tuner(s) are setup normally, I guess the one input may feed both the analog and digital tuner, but on smaller digital displays I'm not sure they even have an analog tuner anymore.


In anycase, without a Comcast STB(or TiVo w/CC) you wont be able to tune in the digital versions of the Expanded Basic lineup on those digital TVs.


----------



## stretch437

whether people "should" or "shouldn't" see EB SD channels while paying for LB is not under discussion: i made no declarations or even implications that this is a good or desirable thing. the fact is, people *do* get EB channels now, possibly without even knowing why, and this is going to affect them. at some point they're going to search google for information about this and there is a very high likelihood they will land here. most of us would probably agree this can be a better way to find out what is really happening with comcast than calling an actual comcast customer service rep.


this is about news, not the morality of "stealing cable". the new ruling could result in a major change for many people that visit here. if this place is intended to be an interesting source of information about comcast, calling attention to the ruling is entirely in keeping with the purpose of avsforum.


----------



## Keenan

I agree, beyond the "theft" issue, there are some real everyday problems with getting these channels "legally" for many folks here.


I still can't believe the FCC allowed for the security to be activated on these DTAs, it's like we're going backwards as far as an "open cable" situation, especially with Tru2 way being pretty much still a pipe-dream at this point. Cable companies are loving it of course as now they can encrypt(meaning you need an $STB$) to get anything other than Limited Basic, even if you pay for for Expanded Basic. Not really an issue for folks with a single display, but for those that have multiple displays it's going to get expensive.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17097335
> 
> 
> um, this news will impact way more than just PC tuner people: there are a lot of people out there using regular TV's, tivos, HDHomerun boxes, outboard QAM tuners, or whatever, to enjoy expanded basic channels while just paying for limited basic.
> 
> 
> i would think this development would have gotten a little more comment around here...



I could complain, but what's the point? Comcast has morphed into the AT&T of the 60's, without the reliable service







. They'll do whatever they want to at this point.


I await their supplying the TVs as well as the tuners.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/17098121
> 
> 
> I could complain, but what's the point? Comcast has morphed into the AT&T of the 60's, without the reliable service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They'll do whatever they want to at this point.
> 
> 
> I await their supplying the TVs as well as the tuners.



I've been here since the days of TCI and AT&T and I guarantee you wouldn't have seen anywhere near the improvements to the system that Comcast has done. They both did only enough to get the system working and enough to justify their high customer rates. AT&T was the worse, they had no intentions of doing any upgrades to this system at all, they saw no profit in cable tv, why do you think they dropped us like a hot potato ? Reliable service ? Not by a long shot. My brother worked for TCI and AT&T so I can tell you that you have a faulty memory of their reliable service. The only thing they did reliably was collect your monthly bill.


You have every right to complain but don't even compare the cable system we now have with the trash we had with TCI and AT&T. Heck, they thought 550 Mhz was state of the art for a cable system. If this really upsets you, you also have the right to find another provider. You have no annual contract to keep you here. Let your wallet do your talking. I don't mind people complaining but how about some constructive complaining and some constructive ideas to help get things fixed.


Heck, I hope they do give us Tv's, my Panasonic is ready to bite the dust.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sydyen

> Now, folks with digital TVs, and subscribe to Expanded

> Basic and up, do have something to grouse about....


Couldn't agree more. Being forced to watching TV over an RF or composite signal sucks compared to the source digital signal available over QAM.


Comcast's expanded basic analog has been a household service for decades now, and although expanded basic is now a nuisance because of the channel numbering, it is far superior to viewing through an STB.


BTW, not all cable companies are as hostile to viewers as Comcast. The channel lineup for Masillon OH at http://www.dtvrollout.com/mctv-qam.pdf shows that the old analog channel lineup became xx.1 for QAM. Unlike Comcast, picture quality has not been destroyed by squeezing 10 or more channels into a single 6MHz band.


> ...for those that have multiple displays it's going to get expensive.


There are better ways to stop those who are paying for basic and watching expanded than by hurting every expanded subscriber but they would not be as profitable. It seems like the latest decision shows that FCC has gone from being a public watchdog to a lapdog of industry.


OTOH, if Comcast was to restructure its lineup to limit the number of channels per band and introduce a new generation of low cost STBs with HDMI, the improved quality would help to soften the blow.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17098353
> 
> 
> I've been here since the days of TCI and AT&T and I guarantee you wouldn't have seen anywhere near the improvements to the system that Comcast has done. They both did only enough to get the system working and enough to justify their high customer rates. AT&T was the worse, they had no intentions of doing any upgrades to this system at all, they saw no profit in cable tv, why do you think they dropped us like a hot potato ? Reliable service ? Not by a long shot. My brother worked for TCI and AT&T so I can tell you that you have a faulty memory of their reliable service. The only thing they did reliably was collect your monthly bill.
> 
> 
> You have every right to complain but don't even compare the cable system we now have with the trash we had with TCI and AT&T. Heck, they thought 550 Mhz was state of the art for a cable system. If this really upsets you, you also have the right to find another provider. You have no annual contract to keep you here. Let your wallet do your talking. I don't mind people complaining but how about some constructive complaining and some constructive ideas to help get things fixed.
> 
> 
> Heck, I hope they do give us Tv's, my Panasonic is ready to bite the dust.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



For reliability, I was actually referring to telephone service in the 60s, not cable TV







.


As for complaining, I was very supportive of Comcast when they first came to town. They actually did what they said they were going to do and on the timeframe they first indicated, unlike PacBell or TCI. Kudos to them for doing that. They were/are expensive, but I got what I wanted (broadband Internet and HD signals). What irks me now is their mandate that I watch programming I've already paying for through equipment that's inferior to what already exists in my TV sets using software interfaces that have only gotten worse since their introduction, and I just don't see why that had to happen. From a usability point of view, they're backsliding IMHO, regardless of the new content. I don't want to steal their signal, I just want to view their product with equipment that is better designed and responds to remote control button presses.


OK, rant off. BTW, Mike, I'd like to thank you and the others here who have posted on a regular basis the upcoming changes. They've been extremely helpful in figuring out what's going on.


Alan


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/17098548
> 
> 
> For reliability, I was actually referring to telephone service in the 60s, not cable TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As for complaining, I was very supportive of Comcast when they first came to town. They actually did what they said they were going to do and on the timeframe they first indicated, unlike PacBell or TCI. Kudos to them for doing that. They were/are expensive, but I got what I wanted (broadband Internet and HD signals). What irks me now is their mandate that I watch programming I've already paying for through equipment that's inferior to what already exists in my TV sets using software interfaces that have only gotten worse since their introduction, and I just don't see why that had to happen. From a usability point of view, they're backsliding IMHO, regardless of the new content. I don't want to steal their signal, I just want to view their product with equipment that is better designed and responds to remote control button presses.
> 
> 
> OK, rant off. BTW, Mike, I'd like to thank you and the others here who have posted on a regular basis the upcoming changes. They've been extremely helpful in figuring out what's going on.
> 
> 
> Alan



I totally agree with this. I wish they would just stay with the filter traps and allow us with the big fancy HD tv's with our digital tuners do the job that they are better equipped to do and that is a legitimate complaint and if Comcast hears it enough maybe they won't activate the security feature in the DTA's.


On the tv I use, I have a Tivo-HD with cable card and I don't use Comcast box for that tv. The other tv's in the bedroom's are strictly digital tuners with no boxes, if they do the encryption for the extended channels then I will only be able to get the basic channels. So I understand your point and I've tried to let Comcast know that the ability to use your own tv tuner for these channels is a big draw for a lot of customers. I hope they rethink this encryption thing and stay with the traps. More customers should call Comcast and let them know this is important to you, if you don't, then you have only yourself to blame.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## stretch437

for me it sorta comes down to WAF- why make your customers use one more remote?


i suppose a filter trap basically means a truck roll and that's got to be far more expensive than just flipping a switch back at the head end. and i'm sure if comcast were forced to stay with filter traps they would pass the cost on to subscribers and face far more damage to the bottom line than just aggravating a few people who had been willing to put up with arcane numbering schemes to get their digital signals how and where they wanted them.


but still, at every tier, there has always been more than one (legitimate) way to tune in comcast's services without their (crappy*) STB's. this seems like an unnecessarily disruptive takeaway for customers.


*

@sydyen:


i think they did introduce "a new generation of low cost STBs with HDMI" in the DCX series. those boxes aren't that bad in theory. the problem is more the really outdated user interface. comcast hasn't invested anything there for a long time now and eventually their complacency in this area will cost them enough customer goodwill to affect their bottom line.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17098641
> 
> 
> More customers should call Comcast and let them know this is important to you, if you don't, then you have only yourself to blame.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hey, I'll give it a shot if you think it might actually be read by someone who cares. My previous attempt by email to complain about the introduction of the bottom banner ad in the Guide display was answered with a "sorry; deal with it" response







.


Got a name and address I should send a snail mail to?


Thanks,

Alan


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17097740
> 
> 
> I agree, beyond the "theft" issue, there are some real everyday problems with getting these channels "legally" for many folks here.
> 
> 
> I still can't believe the FCC allowed for the security to be activated on these DTAs, it's like we're going backwards as far as an "open cable" situation, especially with Tru2 way being pretty much still a pipe-dream at this point. Cable companies are loving it of course as now they can encrypt(meaning you need an $STB$) to get anything other than Limited Basic, even if you pay for for Expanded Basic. Not really an issue for folks with a single display, but for those that have multiple displays it's going to get expensive.



The Crypto on the DTA's isn't anything to write home about. I wouldn't be surprised if it's cracked reasonably soon.


The FCC fell down on the job here, and more importantly hasn't taken steps to make cablecard live up to it's purpose in life.


BTW, theft of service is easily avoided using the filters that are on the plant today. If you are a basic cable customer, you have a filter that notches out a bunch of channels. All Comcast needs to do is put the DTA carriers with unencrypted video in the notch, and basic cable subs would not be able to see them. No change from today.


----------



## sydyen

> i think they did introduce "a new generation of low cost

> STBs with HDMI" in the DCX series.


I was thinking low cost as in the two free DCX50s (plus extras at $1.99/month), not a DCX3200 or 3400.


BTW, Comcast has a special treat for those following the US Open at Flushing Meadows, the Tennis Channel is showing in clear QAM at 83.11 and on the DCH70 at 411 (though not on the DCX50).


The picture quality difference is obvious: it just goes to show how high it can be when there is only one channel in a band vs a dozen channels in a band.


83-11 Tennis Channel


84-1 KNTV

84-2 KICU

84-3 KSTS

84-4 KTEH

84-5 ION

84-6 Comcast Sports NBA

84-7 TNT

84-8 Comcast Sports NET

84-8 ESPN

84-9 ESPN 2

84-11 TBS


The compression is so bad on ESPN2 that when they go in for a closeup on the player walking to his/her chair it looks as if they are shape shifting a la Star Trek.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17099255
> 
> 
> The Crypto on the DTA's isn't anything to write home about. I wouldn't be surprised if it's cracked reasonably soon.
> 
> 
> The FCC fell down on the job here, and more importantly hasn't taken steps to make cablecard live up to it's purpose in life.
> 
> 
> BTW, theft of service is easily avoided using the filters that are on the plant today. If you are a basic cable customer, you have a filter that notches out a bunch of channels. All Comcast needs to do is put the DTA carriers with unencrypted video in the notch, and basic cable subs would not be able to see them. No change from today.



Yes they did, from what I understand, this waiver for the crypto was supposed to be for small cable operations only as a hardship thing to stay competitive, how the largest cable company in the country ended up skating on this is a mystery to me.


I think Comcast wants to do away with the traps, less truck rolls and I think it makes everything addressable from the plant.


----------



## RBurks

The value to Comcast to me used to be:

PQ

Reliability

Content


With 3-packing even the new expanded HD looks like crap. Oh wait, I still dont have expanded HD. I don't even get SPEED HD, and I pay $2.99 month for SPEED!!! So now, for me, Comcast has become:

Reliability


And true to form, like the old AT&T, I am on the phone every month for 1.5 hours trying to resolve descrepencies in my bill. Deja vu all over again. It is truly a business cycle in information delivery, and Comcast has reached the point of not caring, IMHO.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17099345
> 
> 
> Yes they did, from what I understand, this waiver for the crypto was supposed to be for small cable operations only as a hardship thing to stay competitive, how the largest cable company in the country ended up skating on this is a mystery to me.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast wants to do away with the traps, less truck rolls and I think it makes everything addressable from the plant.



Yes. It'd be even cheaper if they only had to support STB's they shipped and not deal with pesky tivo's too. And it's cheaper for them if they could force everyone to do autodebits from their checking account. If they could force consumers to do anything, it would obviously make their business model work better.


Of course I'm being silly, but you get the point...


----------



## Mikef5

MikeSM and XnOr and others interested in this roll out topic,


The following is Comcast's answer to your question and for anyone else that wants to know why it takes so long to get this roll out done.


######


For the Forum


You asked me to comment about MikeSM and XnOr postings on the same subject.




> Quote:
> I'm sorry, but that doesn't make any any sense. All this work is done at the superheadend where the video comes off the fiber ring and then is mapped to the downstream nodes. There is a reason why all the cities hung off a supernode transition at the same time. They are all being fed from a common source. This is true if there are 10 nodes or 5000 nodes. It's the same amount of work.
> 
> 
> These guys just don't have their act together




*It is important to note that in order for the expanded channel lineup, including the 50+ high-definition channels, to be launched, all of the nodes in a city must have completed the analogue to digital transition that impacts channels 35-84.


So, as you clearly outlined in previous postings, for a large geographic area, with a large population base and a mixture of single-family homes, apartment/condo complexes, small to medium sized businesses and hotels/motels, with hundreds of nodes serving these buildings, the process to make sure every customer in a node has an ample opportunity to get a DTA and hook-it-up takes time.


Once every node has been moved to the digital transmission protocol for channels 35-84 in a city we then can start the work in the headend that serves those nodes/city to add the new channels. Then after a few weeks of work in the maintenance window (1am to 5am) to implement all of the hardware and software changes we can then flip the switch in a city.


I hope that helps answer your question.*


#####


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Yeah, it probably means 2010 before San Jose sees any of this.....

Anyway, thanks for keeping us posted, Mikef5.


----------



## Cal1981

I had sent an e-mail to "Mr. J" after getting conflicting information from a Comcast tech about the Vallejo roll out. He did respond with a description of the analogue capture and the channel additions including the phased node process (when I picked up a DTA at the local Comcast office, they said something about 9/2 for "the node"). While he couldn't reveal specifics, he did say _"it sounds like you are on the home stretch and should have the expanded channel lineup featuring over 51 additional high-definition channels in the not too distant future."_ I also got a response from the North Bay Marketing Manager and she and I are supposed to chat about the the WOM roll out for my area.

The analogues are still active today so we'll see what the week brings.


----------



## jbudroe

I'm in the Comcast San Pablo area. Comcast stripped the analog channels in the 40 - 60 block in July, but I was able to get them on Clear QAM digital (e.g SyFy 85-13, AMC 93-12) doing an channel autoscan on my Visio (2.5 years old). I went on vacation for 2 weeks, and when I came back, they were gone. Channel autoscan again provided no joy. I got DTA boxes a while back, but hadn't implemented them since I'd druther digital than analog. Do I have any hope of getting those channels back on Clear QAM, or am I going to have to use the DTA box while I research alternatives to Comcast?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbudroe* /forum/post/17102987
> 
> 
> I'm in the Comcast San Pablo area. Comcast stripped the analog channels in the 40 - 60 block in July, but I was able to get them on Clear QAM digital (e.g SyFy 85-13, AMC 93-12) doing an channel autoscan on my Visio (2.5 years old). I went on vacation for 2 weeks, and when I came back, they were gone. Channel autoscan again provided no joy. I got DTA boxes a while back, but hadn't implemented them since I'd druther digital than analog. Do I have any hope of getting those channels back on Clear QAM, or am I going to have to use the DTA box while I research alternatives to Comcast?



What package do you subscribe to?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17102204
> 
> 
> MikeSM and XnOr and others interested in this roll out topic,
> 
> 
> The following is Comcast's answer to your question and for anyone else that wants to know why it takes so long to get this roll out done.
> 
> 
> ######
> 
> 
> For the Forum
> 
> 
> You asked me to comment about MikeSM and XnOr postings on the same subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is important to note that in order for the expanded channel lineup, including the 50+ high-definition channels, to be launched, all of the nodes in a city must have completed the analogue to digital transition that impacts channels 35-84.
> 
> 
> So, as you clearly outlined in previous postings, for a large geographic area, with a large population base and a mixture of single-family homes, apartment/condo complexes, small to medium sized businesses and hotels/motels, with hundreds of nodes serving these buildings, the process to make sure every customer in a node has an ample opportunity to get a DTA and hook-it-up takes time.
> 
> 
> Once every node has been moved to the digital transmission protocol for channels 35-84 in a city we then can start the work in the headend that serves those nodes/city to add the new channels. Then after a few weeks of work in the maintenance window (1am to 5am) to implement all of the hardware and software changes we can then flip the switch in a city.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps answer your question.*
> 
> 
> #####
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Like I said, all you have to do is configure the equipment at the superheadhend to map the channels from the fiber ring. Done. Mr J is not referencing any technical complexity in the process, just that some customers haven't converted over to DTA's, and they want to give them more time to do so.


However, even this makes no sense. The customers who don't have DTA's or STB's went out of service WHEN THE ANALOG CHANNELS WERE REMOVED. This configuration occurs at the super-headend too. Once they are gone, they need new equipment to cutover, regardless if those channels are used for the new HD QAM carriers or empty. So I don't see what non-cutover customers have to do with turning on the HD channels or not.


If the system is still transmitting the analog channels, well, that's a different story. But in all these markets the analog was cut off weeks ago.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17103204
> 
> 
> If the system is still transmitting the analog channels, well, that's a different story. But in all these markets the analog was cut off weeks ago.



In my area at least, it's more confusing than that. Some of the analog (the 40-60 range) was turned off months ago - around the first week of May, if I remember correctly. Last time I checked (a few days ago), the remainder of the analog which was supposed to be removed (35-39, 61-84) was still there.


I imagine that anyone using analog would have noticed that a bunch of stations disappeared months ago, and either gotten a DTA by now or decided to not care. The fact that it's been about 4 months since the partial removal of channels with no further progress really doesn't make any sense.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17103264
> 
> 
> In my area at least, it's more confusing than that. Some of the analog (the 40-60 range) was turned off months ago - around the first week of May, if I remember correctly. Last time I checked (a few days ago), the remainder of the analog which was supposed to be removed (35-39, 61-84) was still there.
> 
> 
> I imagine that anyone using analog would have noticed that a bunch of stations disappeared months ago, and either gotten a DTA by now or decided to not care. The fact that it's been about 4 months since the partial removal of channels with no further progress really doesn't make any sense.



That's really weird. Our channels went off in one chunk. Are their other markets that haven't turned off analog?


----------



## jbudroe

Keenan, I'm on the Digital Starter Package.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbudroe* /forum/post/17103559
> 
> 
> Keenan, I'm on the Digital Starter Package.



Have you hooked up one of the DTAs yet? If so, do you get an analog channel output for any of those Expanded Basic channels? If you do, then it looks like the Expanded Basic channels have been encrypted in your area, or they put a trap on the line. Do you have a Comcast STB and do the channels show up there?


----------



## walk

What I don't understand is people that have HD-Tivo(s) and fancy HTPC tuners and such, but then only subscribe to limited basic... I mean as far as I can see those are the only people who would be bothered by all this analog shut off and QAM shuffling nonsense - everyone else would just pop in a cable-card and be done with the whole headache.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17103804
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is people that have HD-Tivo(s) and fancy HTPC tuners and such, but then only subscribe to limited basic... I mean as far as I can see those are the only people who would be bothered by all this analog shut off and QAM shuffling nonsense - everyone else would just pop in a cable-card and be done with the whole headache.



I have limited basic, CableCards, and 2 TiVos. No QAM shuffling headaches.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17103276
> 
> 
> That's really weird. Our channels went off in one chunk. Are their other markets that haven't turned off analog?



Analog still on here channels 35-72 (Danville headend) even though the mailing said July 22nd they'd be gone.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17103804
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is people that have HD-Tivo(s) and fancy HTPC tuners and such, but then only subscribe to limited basic... I mean as far as I can see those are the only people who would be bothered by all this analog shut off and QAM shuffling nonsense - everyone else would just pop in a cable-card and be done with the whole headache.



Walk, Have you tried to buy a TV with a cable card lately? I believe that no one has made HDTVs with Cable Card slots in several years. My Sony RPT has a card slot, but that was the last of a dying breed.


The problem also occurs for folks who subscribe to Expanded Basic and have a Digital TV (QAM) tuner. If Comcast encrypts the Expanded Basic channels, then customers have to use a DTA or rent a full STB to see those channels. If they go with the DTA, and the TV only has one Coax cable input (very common) then they have to choose between connecting the cable directly to the TV so they can see the locals in HD; or connecting the cable to the DTA and the DTA RF output to the TV and only getting SD for all channels; or getting an A/B Coax antenna switch so they and toggle between the DTA and direct cable input to the HDTV. (Remember that the DTA only puts out an SD signal and only on RF channels 3 or 4. It does not put out component or composite video.) So it is not just those of us with TV tuners on our PC that have a problem. Nor is it only people with Limited Basic that poach Expanded Basic. (That will end soon, I expect.)


Greg


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17098353
> 
> 
> I've been here since the days of TCI and AT&T and I guarantee you wouldn't have seen anywhere near the improvements to the system that Comcast has done. They both did only enough to get the system working and enough to justify their high customer rates. AT&T was the worse, they had no intentions of doing any upgrades to this system at all, they saw no profit in cable tv, why do you think they dropped us like a hot potato ? Reliable service ? Not by a long shot. My brother worked for TCI and AT&T so I can tell you that you have a faulty memory of their reliable service. The only thing they did reliably was collect your monthly bill.
> 
> 
> You have every right to complain but don't even compare the cable system we now have with the trash we had with TCI and AT&T. Heck, they thought 550 Mhz was state of the art for a cable system. If this really upsets you, you also have the right to find another provider. You have no annual contract to keep you here. Let your wallet do your talking. I don't mind people complaining but how about some constructive complaining and some constructive ideas to help get things fixed.
> 
> 
> Heck, I hope they do give us Tv's, my Panasonic is ready to bite the dust.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I hate to defend what I used to call "Comcrap" but you have to give the devil their due. They HAVE made a lot of improvements and this latest batch of HD channels just about covers every single channel we have an SP for. They also got out and fixed a recent bad cable I had in one day.


Having said that, I'm still dissappointed in the big fluctuations in signal levels I am seeing lately. It drops off by as much as 10% on the signal level meter on my TiVo's. I swear I can see a difference in the PQ when the signal is lower... Is that in my head? Is it "normal" to have such large signal fluctuations? If I could get that stabilized I don't think I'd have a whole lot of complaints any more.


----------



## jbudroe

Kennan is right - I have Digital Expanded Basic, and where I could get the OTA HDTV and the old analog channels in digital (for at least several weeks) before via Clear QAM, now I have to use an antenna for the OTA HDTV, and have to receive the Expanded Basic channels on an HDTV analog tuner, since the Moto box Comcast supplies only has an analog Ch3/4 output. I suspect this is Comcast pushing everyone to use a STB so they can peddle MOD, and it stinks. I wasn't going to dump Comcast, but now I'm strongly thinking Dish Network.


I'm still trying to get my STB and DTA working (I'm getting mostly "service interrupted", and Comcast chat has been no help so far), so I don't absolutely know but am assuming that the digital signals for the old analog channels 40 - 60 are being encrypted. Am I on the right track there? Also, Comcast sent me a Moto DCH70 STB - can I get them to give me a DCH100, and would there be any advantage to doing so?


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17103804
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is people that have HD-Tivo(s) and fancy HTPC tuners and such, but then only subscribe to limited basic... I mean as far as I can see those are the only people who would be bothered by all this analog shut off and QAM shuffling nonsense - everyone else would just pop in a cable-card and be done with the whole headache.



Problem is you lose your ability to transfer recordings to other devices and you lose the ability to edit the recordings (primarily used by commercial skipping software).


The answer is a IR blaster/STB to analog configuration. A bit of a pain, especially if you paid for the QAM tuners...


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbudroe* /forum/post/17104848
> 
> 
> Kennan is right - I have Digital Expanded Basic, and where I could get the OTA HDTV and the old analog channels in digital (for at least several weeks) before via Clear QAM, now I have to use an antenna for the OTA HDTV, and have to receive the Expanded Basic channels on an HDTV analog tuner, since the Moto box Comcast supplies only has an analog Ch3/4 output. I suspect this is Comcast pushing everyone to use a STB so they can peddle MOD, and it stinks. I wasn't going to dump Comcast, but now I'm strongly thinking Dish Network.



You can pile on to bicker1 (who is suspiciously supportive of Comcast business practices) on this thread . It probably won't help, but it might make you feel a little better.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17098353
> 
> 
> I've been here since the days of TCI and AT&T and I guarantee you wouldn't have seen anywhere near the improvements to the system that Comcast has done. They both did only enough to get the system working and enough to justify their high customer rates. AT&T was the worse, they had no intentions of doing any upgrades to this system at all, they saw no profit in cable tv, why do you think they dropped us like a hot potato ? Reliable service ? Not by a long shot. My brother worked for TCI and AT&T so I can tell you that you have a faulty memory of their reliable service. The only thing they did reliably was collect your monthly bill.



Whatever gripes that I have with Comcast, I completely agree with your statement Mike. AT&T never offered us high speed internet because it didn't want to spend the money necessary to run fiber optic cable along the Carquinez Straits. I was paying $90/month for 144 kb IDSL. When Comcast took over AT&T's business, it did embark on a major infrastructure upgrade throughout Solano County. It took several years but CC did eventually deliver broadband to us. AT&T didn't do squat for anyone.


----------



## Dospac

Mikef5 and the management at Comcast who watch this forum are doing an excellent job. I'm glad you are here and providing us with the info you are.


I still want to know when SJ can expect to see the new channels. An answer of weeks or months is all I'm looking for.


I'm considering reducing my TV service or dropping it entirely but seeing the new channel additions coming is making me reconsider!


----------



## diskus

Analogs 36-82 going gone in Los Gatos as we speak


----------



## MikeSM

Don't get me wrong, I think Comcast does a lot of things well. Their broadband service clearly outclasses anything else that's available here, and it's great they keep adding to it even though AT&T really isn't trying to compete.


They are adding lots of HD channels after finally biting the bullet and taking expanded basic to digital only, which is also great. But prices keep going up, they still can't do a cablecard install right, and the circus with how they add channels to the guide and timing of these upgrades moving around makes me wish they exercised the same initiative on video that they exercise on data. Oh, and they should get the imagine gear at the NDTC "fixed" as well...


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17096176
> 
> *A few tweaks to this week's roll out schedule.
> *
> 
> *9/2* Vacaville, Rio Vista, Pittsburg, Antioch, Bay Point, San Mateo, Belmont, San Carlos, Redwood City, Foster City, Hillsborough and Emerald Hills
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Just wanted to say turned on my TV this morning and found that the new channels were there and the TiVo had a message with a slew of changes. Was fearing the worst, but it looks like everything happened when it should and the new channels and guide data are up and running.


I am in Redwood Shores.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/17108071
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say turned on my TV this morning and found that the new channels were there and the TiVo had a message with a slew of changes. Was fearing the worst, but it looks like everything happened when it should and the new channels and guide data are up and running.
> 
> 
> I am in Redwood Shores.



Me too. The guide and the channels seem finally aligned. I hope things are stable for awhile.


----------



## sydyen

> The answer is a IR blaster/STB to analog configuration.

> A bit of a pain, especially if you paid for the QAM tuners...


I wish that were true, but STBs which provide analog signals via RF or composite degrades picture quality vs clear QAM are 'not an answer'.


Even worse, IR Blasters cannot control DTAs.


The DCS50 uses the latest protocol for remote coding, and the IR Blasters in analog VCR/DVR recorders do not support it, so they cannot change channels on the DTA.


----------



## rsra13

I'm going to exchange an old, really old, DVR (the one with DVI!!!) at the San Jose office at 10th Street. Does anyone knows what model they have there? DCX? DCH?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17107327
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Comcast does a lot of things well. Their broadband service clearly outclasses anything else that's available here, and it's great they keep adding to it even though AT&T really isn't trying to compete.
> 
> 
> They are adding lots of HD channels after finally biting the bullet and taking expanded basic to digital only, which is also great. But prices keep going up, they still can't do a cablecard install right, and the circus with how they add channels to the guide and timing of these upgrades moving around makes me wish they exercised the same initiative on video that they exercise on data. *Oh, and they should get the imagine gear at the NDTC "fixed" as well...*



I really wish they would too, a scene(the warden's office during the storm) in Warehouse 13(Syfy-HD) last night was a showcase for how bad the picture quality is via Comcast, just awful pixelation throughout. Does Comcast not care? Do they believe this is "good enough"?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17108842
> 
> 
> I'm going to exchange an old, really old, DVR (the one with DVI!!!) at the San Jose office at 10th Street. Does anyone knows what model they have there? DCX? DCH?



The last I checked they have the DCX there and the DCH. If I were you I'd get the DCX, it's the newer model and I believe it has resolution pass-through.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981

I just spoke to Comcast's North Bay Marketing Director. She was very nice and forthright. Unfortunately, the Vallejo/Benicia area is not scheduled to get the additional HD channels until sometime in November. This is very disappointing and represents a more than two month gap between analogue capture and WOM roll out.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17108859
> 
> 
> I really wish they would too, a scene(the warden's office during the storm) in Warehouse 13(Syfy-HD) last night was a showcase for how bad the picture quality is via Comcast, just awful pixelation throughout. Does Comcast not care? Do they believe this is "good enough"?



It could be worse. They could use Ion "HD" PQ as the base standard of acceptability.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17109080
> 
> 
> It could be worse. They could use Ion "HD" PQ as the base standard of acceptability.



That's true.


It's just frustrating as I know for a fact it can be better because of direct comparison with the DirecTV feed.


Since there has been no news about upgrading the capacity of 750MHz I suppose we can blame that as the reason for the 3-packing and the resultant crappy PG, that, and the "wrong" equipment at CMC. Of course, there's always the usual reason of "if only 1 out of 50 complains, then who cares, it's good enough"...


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wonder what Syfy shares the channel with in your area? W13 wasn't that bad last night just a little grainy in those places. It must be sharing with channels that are also demanding more bitrate.


----------



## MKANET

Damn it. Here, I was wondering why I wasnt seeing the new channels. Thanks for the info.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17109028
> 
> 
> I just spoke to Comcast's North Bay Marketing Director. She was very nice and forthright. Unfortunately, the Vallejo/Benicia area is not scheduled to get the additional HD channels until sometime in November. This is very disappointing and represents a more than two month gap between analogue capture and WOM roll out.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17109366
> 
> 
> I wonder what Syfy shares the channel with in your area? W13 wasn't that bad last night just a little grainy in those places. It must be sharing with channels that are also demanding more bitrate.



It should be sharing with the same channels in your area, it comes from the CMC 3-packed that way. It wasn't huge blocks of pixelation, it was just that it lasted so long, lots of small discolored pixels/blocks, pretty much all the way through the storm scene before they get into the office. The encoders or whatever are simply not keeping up with the fast changes in the image. I'm viewing it on a 73" screen so maybe these problems are easier to see.


----------



## Milenkod

Can anyone confirm that the Dublin area has the new/additional HD's? I saw a post a few pages back that said August 31st....just looking for some confirmation.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17109555
> 
> 
> It should be sharing with the same channels in your area, it comes from the CMC 3-packed that way. It wasn't huge blocks of pixelation, it was just that it lasted so long, lots of small discolored pixels/blocks, pretty much all the way through the storm scene before they get into the office. The encoders or whatever are simply not keeping up with the fast changes in the image. I'm viewing it on a 73" screen so maybe these problems are easier to see.



I noticed that it didn't seem to be as bad as last week's episode. Perhaps it's because whatever it was sharing bandwidth with wasn't as demanding at that time? But yeah, I have only a 42" HDTV, but I saw the discolored/black box during the higher action scenes last night. I could pause the TivoHD and see them clearly.


I wonder if the can go to a better codec like H.264 (I think they're using mpeg2, right?)? Obviously, the cable boxes would have to handle that. I think Tivos can.


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17109761
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Dublin area has the new/additional HD's? I saw a post a few pages back that said August 31st....just looking for some confirmation.



Yes, they came up on the 31st.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/17109971
> 
> 
> Yes, they came up on the 31st.



Any comments about the PQ? I was watching some HD content on a friend's XBR3 and didn't think it looked all that much worse than DirecTV


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17109929
> 
> 
> I noticed that it didn't seem to be as bad as last week's episode. Perhaps it's because whatever it was sharing bandwidth with wasn't as demanding at that time? But yeah, I have only a 42" HDTV, but I saw the discolored/black box during the higher action scenes last night. I could pause the TivoHD and see them clearly.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the can go to a better codec like H.264 (I think they're using mpeg2, right?)? Obviously, the cable boxes would have to handle that. I think Tivos can.



It will be a very Very VERY long time before comcast starts shipping everything in MPEG4. None of the existing cable boxes (aside from a few DCX's) understand it, and because of FCC rules, any new STB needs cablecard in it which increases the cost a lot over the older integrated security boxes, so it costs a LOT of money to swap them out. of course, if the dropped all the stupid copy protection nonsense from the cablecard host spec, the boxes could be a lot cheaper, but I doubt that will happen.


No my friend, it's MPEG2 for us.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17109929
> 
> 
> I noticed that it didn't seem to be as bad as last week's episode. Perhaps it's because whatever it was sharing bandwidth with wasn't as demanding at that time? But yeah, I have only a 42" HDTV, but I saw the discolored/black box during the higher action scenes last night. I could pause the TivoHD and see them clearly.
> 
> 
> I wonder if the can go to a better codec like H.264 (I think they're using mpeg2, right?)? Obviously, the cable boxes would have to handle that. I think Tivos can.



Comcast is using MPEG2, they could transition to a more efficient codec, although that would require a fairly massive outlay of capitol. I don't see that happening any time soon at all. I think Syfy is still originated as MPEG2, I'm not sure what NBC/Universal are doing for the network distribution. I know that HBO is 100% MPEG4 though and it looks stellar via DirecTV, not so much via Comcast.


But really, that fact is that if there are few complaints Comcast has no incentive to improve the quality, so it's likely to stay that way. Can't really blame them, it's a business after all.


----------



## smthrsd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17110035
> 
> 
> Any comments about the PQ? I was watching some HD content on a friend's XBR3 and didn't think it looked all that much worse than DirecTV



I just scanned the new line up and not watched much yet. ESPN News looked good, other than that seems like like the same ol comcast pc. I will know more in the next few days and give a better update


----------



## gfbuchanan

Do current and past clear QAM HDTVs support MPEG4???? My guess is no. If you think there has been a lot of comments about the encryption of Expanded Basic, just imagine the howls from all of the HDTV owners if their QAM tuners quit working with MPEG4!










Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/17110715
> 
> 
> Do current and past clear QAM HDTVs support MPEG4???? My guess is no. If you think there has been a lot of comments about the encryption of Expanded Basic, just imagine the howls from all of the HDTV owners if their QAM tuners quit working with MPEG4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg



Well, in that case they would most likely leave the local broadcast channels as MPEG2 within the QAM carrier, but anything beyond that you need a box anyway, or will need a box when they get around to encrypting the Expanded Basic channels, so MPEG4 is a very viable option, if they were so inclined to spend the money to do it. It would have very little effect on subscribers displays and what they can tune to with the onboard tuners.


----------



## Jobius

I just chatted with a Comcast representative about when the new HD channels will be available in San Francisco. (When I asked last month, no date was available.) The answer tonight:


Additional HD channels will be available on 9/29 at your region.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17109016
> 
> 
> The last I checked they have the DCX there and the DCH. If I were you I'd get the DCX, it's the newer model and I believe it has resolution pass-through.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, I hope I can get a DCX.


Last night I plugged the coax cable directly to my TV and found 37 analog channel and 157 digital channels. Some are repeated of course. Only the local channels are HD though.


And man what a difference in the SD channels, they look like crap using the cable box, and they look fine connecting the cable directly to the TV. I hope the DCX works better with SD.


----------



## stretch437

DCX (and DCH) 3xxx series boxes are digital only- they do not have an analog tuner.


as long as some channels are still being transmitted in analog, you might prefer using a device that is capable of tuning those channels.


in my experience, the digital versions of the low numbered SD channels do not look as good as the analog versions. the analog versions are allocated more bandwidth than the digital versions (which is precisely why the analog versions are going away) and can actually look better if your analog tuner is at all good. the QAM versions introduce all the usual artifacts such as mosquito noise, motion artifacts, jaggies, banding and so on.


i was very disappointed in the PQ on SD locals when i went from a DCT 6412 to a DCH 3416.


the situation will be forgotten in few years when even the low numbered channels will be converted from analog to digital, but for now i think analog is preferable for subscribers who have good 480i deinterlacing capabilities either in their display or in outboard equipment.


----------



## rsra13

Got a DCX-3400. Really nice box. Just plugged it and tested a couple of HD channels. I changed the setting to output native resolution too. And yeah, noted the bug related to the sound (delay in sound when switching to an HD channel). Since this is for my bedroom it's fine for me. I have a DCH-3400 in my home theater room and no issues, other than the crappy SD image in a 100'' screen


----------



## Cal1981

Just checked and all of the analogues are still alive and well in Vallejo.


----------



## Dbower

One issue I've found with the new channels: SPIKEHD guide data on the MOT DVR is a few hours off from reality (and from the SD channel).


How does one pass the word along to Comcast to let them know these things with a reasonable chance that the right person will get the message?


-Dave


----------



## bwelling

I just talked to one of the Comcast Live Chat people, and she said that the Launch Schedule lists Fremont on 10/13. I still don't understand the 5+ month delay since the original date on the World of More letter, but at least it's going to happen this year.


----------



## solsbury

Anyone else in San Mateo not receiving WGN-HD (717)? It's part of my Tivo lineup, but there's nothing there. All the other new HD channels are working fine, so I'm wondering if it's just me or an area wide problem. Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solsbury* /forum/post/17118983
> 
> 
> Anyone else in San Mateo not receiving WGN-HD (717)? It's part of my Tivo lineup, but there's nothing there. All the other new HD channels are working fine, so I'm wondering if it's just me or an area wide problem. Thanks.



Solsbury,


Sometimes the Tivo, for some unknown reason, will show a blank screen even when the channel is there. Try this... On your Tivo go to the messages and settings, select settings, next select channels, then select Signal Strength - Cable ( Make sure you're on channel 717 when you do this ). This will sometimes jolt the Tivo into displaying the channel. This has happened to me twice and it's always worked for me.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17118874
> 
> 
> I just talked to one of the Comcast Live Chat people, and she said that the Launch Schedule lists Fremont on 10/13. I still don't understand the 5+ month delay since the original date on the World of More letter, but at least it's going to happen this year.



Bwelling,


There is no official roll out schedule for Fremont, where this Chat person got her info is beyond me. To be clear, the CSR's and these Chat people do not have any official schedule, not only that Comcast never gives out schedule dates a month ahead of time. To many things can happen in a month that could alter or change those dates and people would scream bloody murder if Comcast missed that roll out date. I do have tentative dates for Fremont and some other areas but they are very tentative and subject to change and are not to be released until they have become final. The next official roll out schedule will come out some time after the holiday and will be posted here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17119320
> 
> 
> Solsbury,
> 
> 
> Sometimes the Tivo, for some unknown reason, will show a blank screen even when the channel is there. Try this... On your Tivo go to the messages and settings, select settings, next select channels, then select Signal Strength - Cable ( Make sure you're on channel 717 when you do this ). This will sometimes jolt the Tivo into displaying the channel. This has happened to me twice and it's always worked for me.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for the suggestion, Mikef5. So I tried it and still nothing. Interestingly, the meter shows a strong signal, but all that's displayed is a blank gray screen.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solsbury* /forum/post/17121151
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Mikef5. So I tried it and still nothing. Interestingly, the meter shows a strong signal, but all that's displayed is a blank gray screen.



Did you make sure you were on channel 717 before you did the signal check ? This has happened to me a couple of times and this procedure has worked and from what you have said, you are getting the rest of the channels with no problems so it would be strange that only one channel is messed up.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mikeynavy1

Can anyone say what South Bay, or Peninsula offices, typically have the DCX's in stock? I'm trying to swap out my DCT, and neither the Foster City, nor Sunnyvale (they apparently closed Burlingame and Palo Alto), have any. I just moved here and asked for one over the phone (after reading reviews) and they brought me a DCT instead. If not, is there a way to order one? Thanks.


----------



## Cal1981

From dslreports:

_It's once again cable rate hike season for Comcast customers, who'll be seeing higher bills depending on where you live, and depending on what competition Comcast sees in your market. Washington state residents will be the first lucky winners, given that Qwest is the primary phone company and telcoTV is a non-issue. In Washington, Comcast will be issuing a flurry of higher rates starting October 6. The hikes will cover not only TV service (traditionally blamed on higher broadcaster fees), but also assorted other hardware fees.


According to a memo obtained by Broadband Reports, Limited Basic customers will see an average increase of $1.17 per month, while Comcast's entry level digital cable tier will jump $1.70 from $55.75 to $57.45. Comcast's digital additional outlet fee, used for customers with additional modems or set top boxes, will increase $1 from $5.10 to $6.10. Customers who rent modems or eMTAs for digital voice will also see their $3 monthly rental fee bumped to $5.


The memo, which provides talking points to employees when dealing with consumers, rhetorically asks: "does it make sense for us to raise prices given the state of the economy?" The memo responds to its own question with an unequivocal yes, though executives in the memo insist that imposing additional rate hikes during a sour economy was "discussed at the highest levels of the company" (you know, by the guys making nearly $25 million annually) and "was not taken lightly" by said millionaires.


Comcast reminds employees that DirecTV's basic tier jumped 30% this year, while several FiOS tiers have jumped $10 a month. As is usually the case, Comcast blames the higher costs on the higher costs of programming (specifically sports), but also lays the blame on "new advanced set top boxes and modems" and DOCSIS 3.0 network upgrades. The same upgrades the company in 2007 proudly proclaimed could be funded by "couch change." Comcast's second quarter earnings jumped 53%, and the carrier posted a three month net income of nearly a billion dollars_


----------



## PerkyNot

Solsbury, Mikef5,ei


I have the same problem with WGNHD 717. I called TiVo and the tech tried to force the channel. He advised to call Comcast and ask then to reset the Cable card. I called Comcast. The tech checked the card and everything looked okay. She called me back and told me that my area is not authorized. I'm in Redwood Shores. I called a friend in San Mateo who has a Comcast 34XX box and his says Not Authorized.

Doesn't make sense


John


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17119376
> 
> 
> Bwelling,
> 
> 
> There is no official roll out schedule for Fremont, where this Chat person got her info is beyond me. To be clear, the CSR's and these Chat people do not have any official schedule, not only that Comcast never gives out schedule dates a month ahead of time. To many things can happen in a month that could alter or change those dates and people would scream bloody murder if Comcast missed that roll out date. I do have tentative dates for Fremont and some other areas but they are very tentative and subject to change and are not to be released until they have become final. The next official roll out schedule will come out some time after the holiday and will be posted here.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's not quite true Mike. There actually is an internal launch schedule that CSR's have access to. It shows roll out dates for various cities up to 10/13. Your're right, the dates on that list are tentative and subject to change ( the date for the Haward, San Leandro, and San Lorenzo area has changed once already in the past week, I live in that area so I've been checking constantly ) So it's not something that a CSR could post or leak out on fourm like this. That's supposed to be left to Mr J to send out any offical word on things like that. However if a customer calls asking about a particular city and that city is on the internal launch schedule with a date, then the CSR would be able to pass on that info to the customer. So in this particular case, the CSR was giving out accurate info. To a certain degree anyway


----------



## rsra13

Good news for San Jose!


I just received the flier by mail. The one some other people have received in the past.


It says: More HD channels are coming to your TV beginning the week of October 6, 2009!


I'm in South San Jose. And yeah, it lists all the new channels as previously mentioned.


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17121277
> 
> 
> Did you make sure you were on channel 717 before you did the signal check ? This has happened to me a couple of times and this procedure has worked and from what you have said, you are getting the rest of the channels with no problems so it would be strange that only one channel is messed up.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I definitely was on channel 717. While the signal meter was on I also changed back and forth between channels and everything else came in fine except for WGNHD. Anyway, from John in Redwood Shores' last post (Thanks!), it sounds like it's problem at the headend.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeynavy1* /forum/post/17121312
> 
> 
> Can anyone say what South Bay, or Peninsula offices, typically have the DCX's in stock?



nope. unless someone posts a breaking news alert here (or an helpful insider PM's you on the side), you probably aren't going to know in advance whether any of those offices have DCX's . it is very unpredictable right now. they come in at random intervals in small quantities and tend to disappear quickly. so your odds of just getting one when you visit a office on any given day aren't high. not zero, just not high.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17121690
> 
> 
> That's not quite true Mike. There actually is an internal launch schedule that CSR's have access to. It shows roll out dates for various cities up to 10/13. Your're right, the dates on that list are tentative and subject to change ( the date for the Haward, San Leandro, and San Lorenzo area has changed once already in the past week, I live in that area so I've been checking constantly ) So it's not something that a CSR could post or leak out on fourm like this. That's supposed to be left to Mr J to send out any offical word on things like that. However if a customer calls asking about a particular city and that city is on the internal launch schedule with a date, then the CSR would be able to pass on that info to the customer. So in this particular case, the CSR was giving out accurate info. To a certain degree anyway



Any surreptitious info re the East Bay, e.g., Berkeley/Oakland?


----------



## pappy97

I just saw that Comcast has a World of More ad on TV. It implies that right now people can call and get it. It doesn't say anything about a rollout and that many people in the Bay Area still have to wait a month or longer to get it. I think that's kind of ridiculous. IMHO, it shouldn't be advertised all over the Bay Area when it's not avail everywhere yet.


Imagine if in April all of the Bay area saw ads for DOCSIS 3.0, and not saying "Coming Soon," but that it is here. But in many parts of the East Bay it didn't come until July.


----------



## robingo88

October 6, 2009

in my case i'm over by good sam hospital on the san jose/los gatos border, so if you're in los gatos near the hospital/carlton school, this may apply to you too.


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17109761
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Dublin area has the new/additional HD's? I saw a post a few pages back that said August 31st....just looking for some confirmation.



Yes, we got all the additional channels here right on time.


----------



## Dospac

I received the flier today here in downtown SJ. Oct 6th. weeeeeeee


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solsbury* /forum/post/17122446
> 
> 
> I definitely was on channel 717. While the signal meter was on I also changed back and forth between channels and everything else came in fine except for WGNHD. Anyway, from John in Redwood Shores' last post (Thanks!), it sounds like it's problem at the headend.



FWIW I'm getting WGN HD just fine here in 95054.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17122773
> 
> 
> nope. unless someone posts a breaking news alert here (or an helpful insider PM's you on the side), you probably aren't going to know in advance whether any of those offices have DCX's . . . .



If anyone actually has a DCX, I'm sure many of us would be curious to have an equipment review. How improved are these boxes over the DCT and DCH models? Haven't been able to find much on the web about them.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I dug out the pamphlet from Comcast I got a couple months back saying that for Martinez, Pacheco and Pleasant Hill July 22nd was to be the switchover for channels 35-75 to digital. So far that has not happened. I may also have received a World of More flier but will need to dig through the pile to find it.


----------



## jlee301

I got a flier from Comcast today in Union City....it said I can save money by switching to triple play....just kidding. My flier says Oct. 5th.


----------



## rsra13

There's a thread here in HDTV Recorders about the DCX. There are some bugs with HDMI and using native output that are more annoying for some people than others.

In my case I upgraded my bedroom tv and exchanged an old DVR, with DVI!, for a DCX. I also have a DCH in my home theater room but that's connected to a projector in a 100'' screen. The DCX is connected to a 46'' Sony LCD. I don't think I can't make a fair comparison, but it seems SD channels look better in the DCX. HD channels look almost the same.


Link to thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=968638


----------



## rsra13

I'm with the inlaws in Santa Rosa and it seems they just recently lost all the analog channels above 37. Does that means good news for SR?


Yesterday I installed the 2 DTA boxes and I actually like them. My inlaws only have SD tvs but I don't see any lost in quality with the boxes. Also they are receiving more channels now, up until I installed the DTAs they were able to watch those only in two TVs, with the normal Moto boxes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17135904
> 
> 
> I'm with the inlaws in Santa Rosa and it seems they just recently lost all the analog channels above 37. Does that means good news for SR?
> 
> 
> Yesterday I installed the 2 DTA boxes and I actually like them. My inlaws only have SD tvs but I don't see any lost in quality with the boxes. Also they are receiving more channels now, up until I installed the DTAs they were able to watch those only in two TVs, with the normal Moto boxes.



It's been that way for several months(4-5?), all those Expanded Basic channels have been clear-QAM for that time period, although I'm quite sure they'll be encrypted soon after Comcast completes the conversion/addition process here.


----------



## PerkyNot

Solsbury, Mikef5,


As of today WGNHD 717 works in Redwood Shores. I assume San Mateo should be okay also.


John


----------



## solsbury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17137776
> 
> 
> Solsbury, Mikef5,
> 
> 
> As of today WGNHD 717 works in Redwood Shores. I assume San Mateo should be okay also.
> 
> 
> John



Thanks John. I noticed it came on here in San Mateo last night. Now the only odd thing about the new lineup is ABC Family on both 764 and 768.


----------



## rxp19

My DCX3400 power cycles itself often - at least once a week around 11pm. It does look like it is downloading something once it powers up.


Are the auto power cycles common? The only downside is that it takes a day or two to fully download the listings on the channel guide every time this happens.


I'm in Fremont running the 22.35 firmware.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solsbury* /forum/post/17138308
> 
> 
> Thanks John. I noticed it came on here in San Mateo last night. Now the only odd thing about the new lineup is ABC Family on both 764 and 768.



Those are just the new/old channels. They're transmitting the channels on both the old chan # and the new one at the moment. Eventually the old ones will disappear I suspect. Generally, the new chan #s are the higher one.


Comcast appears to have moved a bunch of chans around to reorganize them better into tiers and/or categories.


----------



## Mikef5

*Holiday is over. Time for this weeks roll out schedule.
*

*Thursday September 10th--- South San Francisco, Daly City, Pacifica, Broadmoor, Brisbane and Colma.*



I know he said sometime after the holiday for the new schedule but this is really soon.....









If I find out more I'll post it here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r

Makes me wonder if all these new areas will also have to do the Bad Program Data Dance like I've been doing for over a month now.


Current status: I think the comcast guide still has one bad channel last time I checked, Tivo PG data has four.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17141262
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if all these new areas will also have to do the Bad Program Data Dance like I've been doing for over a month now.
> 
> 
> Current status: I think the comcast guide still has one bad channel last time I checked, Tivo PG data has four.



Xn0r,


What's the bad channel on Comcast ? I'll see if it can be fixed, can't help with the Tivo stuff though.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17142109
> 
> 
> Xn0r,
> 
> 
> What's the bad channel on Comcast ? I'll see if it can be fixed, can't help with the Tivo stuff though.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



847 The Movie Channel HD ... Showing a west coast feed, but PG data on both Tivo and Cable box are for the East Coast feed.


What's actually showing on the channel is what's in the program guide three hours earlier.


I've submitted this at least twice, to tivo, and once to zap2it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17143204
> 
> 
> 847 The Movie Channel HD ... Showing a west coast feed, but PG data on both Tivo and Cable box are for the East Coast feed.
> 
> 
> What's actually showing on the channel is what's in the program guide three hours earlier.
> 
> 
> I've submitted this at least twice, to tivo, and once to zap2it.



That explains why I didn't see it, I don't get TMC-HD. Just not going to pay for a channel that rarely has anything I'd watch and to charge for it separately and not include it in any package is just not worth it for me. But I'll see if I can find a person to get it corrected on the Comcast guide.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau

Closed caption on Comcast DVR's


I just picked up a HD-DVR, Motorola DCH3416, from the local office. Just can't turn down the free for 12 months deal. To turn on Closed Caption, I have to power off the box and then go into user settings to change the CC setting. The TiVo is so much better. Question: does the DCX series DVR's have an easier way to turn on/off CC? Seems like the manual shows the same procedure, but perhaps someone using the new DVR can confirm.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17143478
> 
> 
> Closed caption on Comcast DVR's
> 
> 
> I just picked up a HD-DVR, Motorola DCH3416, from the local office. Just can't turn down the free for 12 months deal. To turn on Closed Caption, I have to power off the box and then go into user settings to change the CC setting. The TiVo is so much better. Question: does the DCX series DVR's have an easier way to turn on/off CC? Seems like the menu shows the same procedure, but perhaps someone using the new DVR can confirm.



Don't know about the CC, but could you elaborate on that "free for a year" HD-DVR deal?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17143650
> 
> 
> Don't know about the CC, but could you elaborate on that "free for a year" HD-DVR deal?



Some people are getting a free HD-DVR for 12 months. Depends on market, what packages you have, etc. Definitely YMMV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17144210
> 
> 
> Some people are getting a free HD-DVR for 12 months. Depends on market, what packages you have, etc. Definitely YMMV.



I'll have to check with them. I just discovered today I can get Showtime for year for $1 a month if I add Preferred to my Digital Classic package for $9.95 per month. That would give me HBO and SHO for $1 a month for 12 mos with the HBO continuing for free for the next 12 mos after that. The question is how many channels of those Preferred channels am I going to be interested in. Even so, SHO for $11 per month is still a good deal.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I hate this crap! Why not just charge us less for the Premium channels to begin with. It's like Comcast is playing a shell game. What a con!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17144643
> 
> 
> I hate this crap! Why not just charge us less for the Premium channels to begin with. It's like Comcast is playing a shell game. What a con!



Nature of the beast, for every person who comes across the $1 SHO deal there's likely 20-30 who will pay the full $18.99. DirecTV does the same thing with Sunday Ticket and the $100 HD option, if you whine enough they'll waive the $100 Super Fan(HD) charge and even lower the cost of the core ST package. Those that don't ask pay the full boat. I should add that I believe most of these deals are aimed at those that have the lower cost packages, I had Limited Basic before I got into the deal/promo game.




Which reminds me... I talked to 3 different CSRs today, and all of them said I could add another CableCARD device - $1.79(for a 2nd TiVo) and a Comcast HD-DVR - $15.95, and there would be no "Additional Outlet fees. Does that sound right?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17144738
> 
> 
> Nature of the beast, for every person who comes across the $1 SHO deal there's likely 20-30 who will pay the full $18.99. DirecTV does the same thing with Sunday Ticket and the $100 HD option, if you whine enough they'll waive the $100 Super Fan(HD) charge and even lower the cost of the core ST package. Those that don't ask pay the full boat. I should add that I believe most of these deals are aimed at those that have the lower cost packages, I had Limited Basic before I got into the deal/promo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me... I talked to 3 different CSRs today, and all of them said I could add another CableCARD device - $1.79(for a 2nd TiVo) and a Comcast HD-DVR - $15.95, and there would be no "Additional Outlet fees. Does that sound right?



I don't think that's right. I believe that's the old price, and now they basically charge you 6.99/mon/per card... Basically, it's the same price as leasing a basic STB from them, so they are trying to make you pay for a box even if you bring your own. My DCP's are the same way. I used to pay nothing, and now they stick me with an additional fee for each.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17145167
> 
> 
> I don't think that's right. I believe that's the old price, and now they basically charge you 6.99/mon/per card... Basically, it's the same price as leasing a basic STB from them, so they are trying to make you pay for a box even if you bring your own. My DCP's are the same way. I used to pay nothing, and now they stick me with an additional fee for each.



I'm going to go back and get a "4th opinion" and if they say the same thing, I'll have the CC added to my account right there and see how the bill looks. Does Comcast still require an install visit for CableCARD?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17145443
> 
> 
> I'm going to go back and get a "4th opinion" and if they say the same thing, I'll have the CC added to my account right there and see how the bill looks. Does Comcast still require an install visit for CableCARD?



Should be available at the counter.


----------



## MKANET

Edit: Oops... it looks like it didnt change after all... I had to restart my tuners...


I lost all my QAM channels in Vallejo. Did something change?


----------



## nikeykid

i got this flyer telling me to order my equipment before 9/22... is this the infamous "flyer" everyone is talking about?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17144738
> 
> 
> Nature of the beast, for every person who comes across the $1 SHO deal there's likely 20-30 who will pay the full $18.99. DirecTV does the same thing with Sunday Ticket and the $100 HD option, if you whine enough they'll waive the $100 Super Fan(HD) charge and even lower the cost of the core ST package. Those that don't ask pay the full boat. I should add that I believe most of these deals are aimed at those that have the lower cost packages, I had Limited Basic before I got into the deal/promo game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me... I talked to 3 different CSRs today, and all of them said I could add another CableCARD device - $1.79(for a 2nd TiVo) and a Comcast HD-DVR - $15.95, and there would be no "Additional Outlet fees. Does that sound right?



It's like buying a car. If you know how to wheel and deal you can drive a new car off the lot for a lot less than the majority who don't. This thread is becoming more on how to "game" the system.










It appears to be that Comcast (as well as other services) has promised to deliver X amount of customers to various services. So if you whine and usually wouldn't have that lower cost option available to you they offer it anyway not to placate you but as one of the numbers they've promised.


I'm still for "ala carte" as I really don't watch a bunch of different channels and don't want to subsidize programming I never watch. And I wonder what they are going to "tier" the new HD channels. So if we're only am interested in a couple channels in the third tier are we going to have to pay a penalty by paying for even more channels we'll never watch?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17146099
> 
> 
> Should be available at the counter.



Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17147400
> 
> 
> It's like buying a car. If you know how to wheel and deal you can drive a new car off the lot for a lot less than the majority who don't. This thread is becoming more on how to "game" the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears to be that Comcast (as well as other services) has promised to deliver X amount of customers to various services. So if you whine and usually wouldn't have that lower cost option available to you they offer it anyway not to placate you but as one of the numbers they've promised.
> 
> 
> I'm still for "ala carte" as I really don't watch a bunch of different channels and don't want to subsidize programming I never watch. And I wonder what they are going to "tier" the new HD channels. So if we're only am interested in a couple channels in the third tier are we going to have to pay a penalty by paying for even more channels we'll never watch?



It's a system that Comcast themselves have set up so nobody should feel the least bit guilty about "gaming it", I know I sure don't.










You might be right about the numbers, could be sub numbers to meet a contract level and/or internal sales targets. I think premium channels get bartered with a lot as the last I read, about 2 years ago, channels like HBO/SHO cost the carrier(Comcast, DirecTV, etc) around $5 to $8 per subscriber, so it's easy for them to deal on those channels, especially when there are subs paying the full $18.99 to carry the load as it were. Internet service is huge profit center so it's relatively easy for them to offer very good deals/promos there as well.

Broadband Reports is a good place to check on what sort of deals may be available. The best thing to do is just ask though, just a visit to the office every other month or so to ask what's new could be tremendously cost saving, I know it has been for me.


I've held off on going Digital Classic(Preferred) for the same reason, currently there's nothing there I want, like you, I'm waiting to see how the new channel actually fall. The only channel I was really interested in was MLB-HD, but by the time it's added to the Santa Rosa system the baseball season will already be over. On the other hand, as I noted earlier, SHO with a cost of $11 per month($1-SHO and $9.95 for Classic/Preferred) is still a very good price, especially with Dexter starting soon..


----------



## hd-salee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17142109
> 
> 
> Xn0r,
> 
> 
> What's the bad channel on Comcast ? I'll see if it can be fixed, can't help with the Tivo stuff though.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Last night I checked the comcast dvr guide for the new HD channels in Sunnyvale. I only noticed 2 that had incorrect data:


735 SpikeHD

767 Nik HD


It seems the guide is showing the east coast listing when it is showing the west coast feed.


Also, I notice there are two of the same Disney HD channels: 765 and 769

Why is this and will this change eventually?


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17147688
> 
> 
> The best thing to do is just ask though, just a visit to the office every other month or so to ask what's new could be tremendously cost saving, I know it has been for me.



You may want to try online chat. Some of the deals are not available in the store, or at least that's what the store people say.


By the way, the lines at some of the stores, like the Sunnyvale one, were very long.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17147861
> 
> 
> You may want to try online chat. Some of the deals are not available in the store, or at least that's what the store people say.
> 
> 
> By the way, the lines at some of the stores, like the Sunnyvale one, were very long.



Yes, it seems there's a difference between the store and the phone, never tried the online option. The wait at Santa Rosa has never been more than 15 mins or so, place runs like a DMV, looks like one too.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17144738
> 
> 
> Which reminds me... I talked to 3 different CSRs today, and all of them said I could add another CableCARD device - $1.79(for a 2nd TiVo) and a Comcast HD-DVR - $15.95, and there would be no "Additional Outlet fees. Does that sound right?



The 2nd card $1.79 charge is for a 2nd S-card in the SAME tivo device (enable dual tuners in old S3 hd tivo), not for another Tivo (device).

If you put a new M-card in a new /2nd HD Tivo (not S3), you wouldn't get $1.79, it should be the addnl outlet charge.


Another comcast DVR should probably be an AO charge also, but I can't recall how much of the AO charge they put into the $16 rental cost... I think it was the digital package that basically included the first cablecard/STB (which would be the tivo.)


But hey, if they want to charge you less, go for it







Just be sure to check the bills carefully..


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17148009
> 
> 
> The 2nd card $1.79 charge is for a 2nd S-card in the SAME tivo device (enable dual tuners in old S3 hd tivo), not for another Tivo (device).
> 
> If you put a new M-card in a new /2nd HD Tivo (not S3), you wouldn't get $1.79, it should be the addnl outlet charge.
> 
> 
> Another comcast DVR should probably be an AO charge also, but I can't recall how much of the AO charge they put into the $16 rental cost... I think it was the digital package that basically included the first cablecard/STB (which would be the tivo.)
> 
> 
> But hey, if they want to charge you less, go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure to check the bills carefully..



The good thing about online chatting is that you can print out the transcript and keep it in case there is some over-charge later.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17146497
> 
> 
> i got this flyer telling me to order my equipment before 9/22... is this the infamous "flyer" everyone is talking about?



Don't sit waiting. In Vallejo, we got the same notice with a 9/1 deadline but according to the CC NorCal marketing director, we won't get the new channels until November. We haven't even had our analogue channels go away yet.


----------



## walk

Was house sitting over the weekend in Fairfax (Marin), they have Comcast HDTV service. Though I saw a few duplicate HD channels (DisneyHD?), and the HBO2/Showtime2/etc channels are all up in the 800s while the main channels are still in the 700s.... do they have plans to rearrange this stuff? Really a mess.


On the other hand the DTA looked really good on their ~16 year old 19" Sony Trinitron (in the den). Seems like it pulls in a lot of channels up in the high 100s and 200s too that obviously you wouldn't get with analog TV. Other than having a small box it seems like a win-win for everyone.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17148009
> 
> 
> The 2nd card $1.79 charge is for a 2nd S-card in the SAME tivo device (enable dual tuners in old S3 hd tivo), not for another Tivo (device).
> 
> If you put a new M-card in a new /2nd HD Tivo (not S3), you wouldn't get $1.79, it should be the addnl outlet charge.
> 
> 
> Another comcast DVR should probably be an AO charge also, but I can't recall how much of the AO charge they put into the $16 rental cost... I think it was the digital package that basically included the first cablecard/STB (which would be the tivo.)
> 
> 
> But hey, if they want to charge you less, go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be sure to check the bills carefully..



Barovelli could correct us, but I think this is right. The Tivo HD uses M-cards, so there is really no reason for anyone to need 2 S cards anymore. Any new device I think they charge you an AO charge (6.99) which is what they will lease a non-DVR box for. DVR adds $10/month per box, so that's why a DVR box nets out at 16.99/month.


I'm pretty sure the CSR didn't know what they were talking about on the charges. They may give you a credit if you show them the transcript, but I am pretty sure their system won't let the CSR charge you 1.79 for an M Card or S card in a new device.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17146099
> 
> 
> Should be available at the counter.



Are you sure? Last time I tried calling them they insisted on a visit because they needed some number from the host device (Which I couldn't understand since the card itself can read that info from host).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17149075
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Last time I tried calling them they insisted on a visit because they needed some number from the host device (Which I couldn't understand since the card itself can read that info from host).



Self installation has been available in the Bay Area for a long time. I have done 3 myself.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/17149935
> 
> 
> Self installation has been available in the Bay Area for a long time. I have done 3 myself.



For a little over a year is what the Rep said when I picked up an M-Card today.


----------



## AndyN

Finally got the flyer regarding Fremont today with a "MORE HD" date of 10/12. Hope it sticks. Actually hope they're ahead of schedule.


----------



## millerwill

I also heard a rumor of this date for the new HD channels in the East Bay (Oakland, Berkeley, etc.). Anybody else?


----------



## walk

Haven't seen or heard anything about this...


Looks like HSI "performance" tier has been upgraded to 12mbps here in Petaluma (was 6mb). It's always hard to judge things with speed tests because of "Speed boost" but I've been downloading a 4GB file here for a 20-30 mins now and getting a constant 1.5MB/sec (B=bytes) which if my California public school edumacation is correct works out to 12mbits/sec constant.


----------



## jk5598224

Has anybody opened a Service Request ticket with Tivo to add the new guide data? No even Tribune, nor Comcast.com have the new channels listed. I am on Daly City feed.


Saludos.


NEVER MIND, GUIDE DATA WITH NO CHANELL..


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17150952
> 
> 
> Haven't seen or heard anything about this...
> 
> 
> Looks like HSI "performance" tier has been upgraded to 12mbps here in Petaluma (was 6mb). It's always hard to judge things with speed tests because of "Speed boost" but I've been downloading a 4GB file here for a 20-30 mins now and getting a constant 1.5MB/sec (B=bytes) which if my California public school edumacation is correct works out to 12mbits/sec constant.



Addicting, aint it.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17150465
> 
> 
> For a little over a year is what the Rep said when I picked up an M-Card today.



Very cool! I must be behind the times. 


What did the counter person say the M-card would cost you?


----------



## juancmjr

Got a flier from Comcast saying new HD channels starting 10/9. I believe I can confirm rsra13's assertion that the above 35 analog channels are gone. My LG DVR doesn't get them any more. Will this mean less compression for these new channels?


----------



## fender4645

 http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayRe...5091086&EDATE= 


Yet another viable option if you really hate that Comcast DVR. I've always balked at having to buy a whole new PC, especially when I have 2 sitting around doing pretty much nothing. But this actually perks my interest. $250/tuner is still kind of expensive but hopefully that will come down now that the "masses" can now buy it. It also supports up to 4 tuners.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17151659
> 
> 
> Very cool! I must be behind the times.
> 
> 
> What did the counter person say the M-card would cost you?



She said(she will have been the 4th person to say the same thing BTW) it will cost me $1.70 per month, that it would be the only additional charge on my bill. Works for me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17151825
> 
> http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayRe...5091086&EDATE=
> 
> 
> Yet another viable option if you really hate that Comcast DVR. I've always balked at having to buy a whole new PC, especially when I have 2 sitting around doing pretty much nothing. But this actually perks my interest. $250/tuner is still kind of expensive but hopefully that will come down now that the "masses" can now buy it. It also supports up to 4 tuners.



Sounds interesting, but where did you see the price of $250 per tuner?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17152019
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting, but where did you see the price of $250 per tuner?



That's roughly what the OEM's were charging for each tuner when configuring a system for purchase. Since you couldn't buy one off the shelf, it's anyone's guess as to what they'll charge (hopefully it will be cheaper). There are a bunch on ebay that go for around the same price.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17152004
> 
> 
> She said(she will have been the 4th person to say the same thing BTW) it will cost me $1.70 per month, that it would be the only additional charge on my bill. Works for me.



So now you have 2 M cards, which is what I have also. I wonder how much a third M card will cost. Will they then tag on the additional outlet charge?


I am seriously thinking of getting another TiVo. The refurbished unit is only $200 now. I believe there is a 25% off subscriptions for existing customers, so a lifetime subscription will be $300. $500 plus tax for another TiVo sounds pretty good, after playing with the DCH3416 and thoroughly unimpressed by it.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17152004
> 
> 
> She said(she will have been the 4th person to say the same thing BTW) it will cost me $1.70 per month, that it would be the only additional charge on my bill. Works for me.



Do you still have just limited basic, or have you added other tiers? If limited basic, that's the same as my experience when I added more CableCards (temporarily) last year.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17153238
> 
> 
> That's roughly what the OEM's were charging for each tuner when configuring a system for purchase. Since you couldn't buy one off the shelf, it's anyone's guess as to what they'll charge (hopefully it will be cheaper). There are a bunch on ebay that go for around the same price.



You're talking about the original ATI add-on right? Engadget has pics and article about the Ceton card.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/09/10...blecard-tuner/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/17154585
> 
> 
> Do you still have just limited basic, or have you added other tiers? If limited basic, that's the same as my experience when I added more CableCards (temporarily) last year.



No, I upgraded to Digital Starter with their 2 year $29/$39 price deal. That along with 16/2 HSI at $29 for year puts me at $9 less per month than I was paying for just Limited Basic and 16/2-HSI - $64 vs $73 - deal was too good to turn down.


----------



## UAL_Kingpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17140848
> 
> *Holiday is over. Time for this weeks roll out schedule.
> *
> 
> *Thursday September 10th--- South San Francisco, Daly City, Pacifica, Broadmoor, Brisbane and Colma.*
> 
> 
> 
> I know he said sometime after the holiday for the new schedule but this is really soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I find out more I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



We got the new HD channels in South San Francisco today. Thank you for keeping us informed.


----------



## kmitche

To confirm the recent announcement:


New HD channels are up as of 8:00 am. Guide information is populated. As far as I can see by scanning the new channels, picture quality is excellent. The only glitch (I think) is that HBO (770) Starz (880) and Showtime (785) HD slots in the old scheme are still active. Duplicates are in place in the 800 channel range.


I have had to do a lot of scanning to keep up with the channel reassignments on my Mythtv (HDHomerun tuners). I can see that Comacast is using the former analog channels to carry the new programming. Channels that were in the clear are still coming in that way, though they may be on different channels.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17154782
> 
> 
> You're talking about the original ATI add-on right? Engadget has pics and article about the Ceton card.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/09/10...blecard-tuner/



Yeah, I was talking about the ATI...didn't even realize Ceton had one out there. That looks pretty cool: PCI-E, 4 tuners, single M-card. If they can keep this around $300, I would seriously consider using this.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17157354
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was talking about the ATI...didn't even realize Ceton had one out there. That looks pretty cool: PCI-E, 4 tuners, single M-card. If they can keep this around $300, I would seriously consider using this.



So would I, the next step is to see how long it will take to actually get to market. There's stuff from CEDIA '07 people are still waiting for.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17109080
> 
> 
> It could be worse. They could use Ion "HD" PQ as the base standard of acceptability.



Regarding ION "HD" picture quality, I happened to see that they were going to air a show I was interested in seeing, a Canadian import called "Durham County", a sort of Twin Peaks-like thriller/mystery. Anyway, recorded the first ep last night and I have to say, it looked plain awful, at times it looked like a really bad YouTube video.


Out of curiosity I got a copy from a P2P site and played it back via the PS3. This is a 350mb file mind you, the PQ blew away the ION presentation, and in fact was much more than just acceptable, on a 73" screen I didn't see any noticeable artifacting and it was a pretty clean and crisp image.


I suspect that ION is running a cropped analog version while the one I downloaded was an HD capture from the Movie Network channel.


That's one less channel I'll have showing in my guide now.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone seen the NFL RedZone HD channel show up in their guide anywhere? It might look something like the below,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17165408


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17167618
> 
> 
> Anyone seen the NFL RedZone HD channel show up in their guide anywhere? It might look something like the below,
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17165408



Jim,


Channel 427, suppose to start on Sunday, shows up on both my Tivo and Comcast box. Tivo has no channel info or data info but you can view the channel. Comcast box say "off air" but you can view the channel. The problem is it's only SD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17168007
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Channel 427, suppose to start on Sunday, shows up on both my Tivo and Comcast box. Tivo has no channel info or data info but you can view the channel. Comcast box say "off air" but you can view the channel. The problem is it's only SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I guess the HD version is on the same list as HBO-Signature, HBO2, HDNet and HDNet Movies.


----------



## Xn0r

New message from Tivo Today. Looks like they finally fixed the program guide data for ABC Family HD (768) and Disney HD (769). Too bad I never watch these. But I suppose it's good to know I could properly schedule recordings of Hannah Montana and Lizzie McGuire now.

















Still waiting for a fix on Showtime Too HD (826) and The Movie Channel HD (847). I've submitted line-up forms for both of these more than once.


Once they fix this, the last two Tivo channels with bad PG data will be fixed.


----------



## juancmjr

While watching the premiere of 300 on TNT my first instance of onscreen Caller ID came up. Nice, for the most part. There were 2 small pops I heard over my sound system before and after it came up.


----------



## rsra13

I came to report the same. Caller ID is working here in San Jose too.


----------



## Keenan

I came to report the Dodgers have beaten the Giants for the second day in a row.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17169734
> 
> 
> I came to report the Dodgers have beaten the Giants for the second day in a row.



Right on!!!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17169716
> 
> 
> I came to report the same. Caller ID is working here in San Jose too.



I missed the earlier posts. Are you saying you can display caller ID using a Comcast STB?, like the motorola DCH3416? I have Comcast digital voice, too.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17169827
> 
> 
> I missed the earlier posts. Are you saying you can display caller ID using a Comcast STB?, like the motorola DCH3416? I have Comcast digital voice, too.



It seems you must have triple play. Digital Voice, TV and Internet. And it works in your TV and PC, there's a program you have to download for your PC.


It has a buzz option, default 1 hour, that I guess would allow you to not receive any call for that time.


And yeah, I saw that message in my TV (projector) using a DCH3416. The phone rang at the same time too, just in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## mazman49

I presume that on screen caller ID will not work with Tivo or orther Cable Card devices, correct?


----------



## Milenkod

Question about installing.... I have existing RG6 cable in place for my current satellite system. I'll be switching to Comcast soon. Will they be running new cable or patch into the coax that my satellite is using?


If they run new cable, are they going to be lazy and drill right though my exterior wall into the interior?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17171060
> 
> 
> Question about installing.... I have existing RG6 cable in place for my current satellite system. I'll be switching to Comcast soon. Will they be running new cable or patch into the coax that my satellite is using?
> 
> 
> If they run new cable, are they going to be lazy and drill right though my exterior wall into the interior?



Comcast no longer will run cable through a dwelling's walls in our area, either directly or via a sub-contractor. I needed a coax cable run from our bedroom to an auxiliary bedroom last month so I could run a splitter between the rooms and CC refused to do that if it involved inside work. It was a very simple job, around 50 feet through the attic but I had to have my cabling guy come out and do it at my own expense. Apparently too much sloppy work and the subsequent damage claims led to Comcast's decision on wall fishing. They will run cable from the primary input connection if it's done on the outside of your home but, to me, that's a real crapshoot. I would have them use your existing RG-6 cable if that's possible.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/17170741
> 
> 
> I presume that on screen caller ID will not work with Tivo or orther Cable Card devices, correct?



I'd guess since you activate that feature in your Comcast box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17169734
> 
> 
> I came to report the Dodgers have beaten the Giants for the second day in a row.



I came to report that as long as the Dodgers continue to beat the Giants, Keenan's house will never be upgraded, the rest of Santa Rosa will be though.

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17169995
> 
> 
> It seems you must have triple play. Digital Voice, TV and Internet. And it works in your TV and PC, there's a program you have to download for your PC.
> 
> 
> It has a buzz option, default 1 hour, that I guess would allow you to not receive any call for that time.
> 
> 
> And yeah, I saw that message in my TV (projector) using a DCH3416. The phone rang at the same time too, just in case anyone is wondering.



That feature does not work for me. I have Triple play. I went into the DCH3416's menu, and there is the iTV button. Clicked on it, and it says feature not available yet.


Does anyone in Sunnyvale or in the South Bay have that feature working? I will look into Comcast support and see if there is a PC program that displays caller ID.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17171443
> 
> 
> That feature does not work for me. I have Triple play. I went into the DCH3416's menu, and there is the iTV button. Clicked on it, and it says feature not available yet.
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Sunnyvale or in the South Bay have that feature working? I will look into Comcast support and see if there is a PC program that displays caller ID.



Clau,


I just checked and I have it available here in Milpitas. I think you have to have the Triple Play package to get it automatically added to your account.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/17138927
> 
> 
> My DCX3400 power cycles itself often - at least once a week around 11pm. It does look like it is downloading something once it powers up.
> 
> 
> Are the auto power cycles common? The only downside is that it takes a day or two to fully download the listings on the channel guide every time this happens.
> 
> 
> I'm in Fremont running the 22.35 firmware.



My DCX3400 started power cycling itself everyday.


I called a CSR and they sent some sort of signal that set everything back to the factory settings.


That seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17171381
> 
> 
> I came to report that as long as the Dodgers continue to beat the Giants, Keenan's house will never be upgraded, the rest of Santa Rosa will be though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Very funny! Actually, I would have preferred to see the Giants get a chance to lose again against the Dodgers in the playoffs.










How's that RedZone channel look? People with Verzion are paying $50 a season for that channel.










From accounts in the main forum thread the RedZone channel is a hit. So it's time to find out from Mr. J when we're going to get the HD version here. I'd pay for the Sports/Entertainment addon if it was in HD, otherwise forget it.


----------



## pappy97

In the thread for the Red Zone Channel this week on HDTV Programming, we've had several people complain that they are in Comcast Bay Area territory, have the sports tier, but NFLN RZC is nowhere to be found. I simply don't have the sports tier, but it's in my guide as Ch. 427.


I'm waiting for it to be HD, which I assume it might be after we (Newark) gets World of More, which will happen on a date that still has yet to be disclosed.


----------



## rsra13

It doesn't show here in San Jose either, the Red Zone channel. Although I don't have the Sports tier.


----------



## dr_cure

RedZone is on channel 427 (Standard Def) and working in San Fran (subscribe to Sports tier already). Great concept & highlights, well worth it, just wish it was in HD. I haven't been able to find an HD channel version yet.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17171890
> 
> 
> Very funny! Actually, I would have preferred to see the Giants get a chance to lose again against the Dodgers in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that RedZone channel look? People with Verzion are paying $50 a season for that channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From accounts in the main forum thread the RedZone channel is a hit. So it's time to find out from Mr. J when we're going to get the HD version here. I'd pay for the Sports/Entertainment addon if it was in HD, otherwise forget it.



I love seeing the Dodgers and Giants games, they love screwing each others season. The way the Giant's are playing right now, their chances of getting into the Wild Card is getting slimmer. Looks like I'll be rooting for the Dodgers in the playoffs














.


As far as the Red Zone, I'm underwhelmed !!
*IT"S SD*, so I'll probably never watch it. I'll check with Mr. J. Monday to see if it's ever going to show up in HD here in the Bay Area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17171981
> 
> 
> I love seeing the Dodgers and Giants games, they love screwing each others season. The way the Giant's are playing right now, their chances of getting into the Wild Card is getting slimmer. Looks like I'll be rooting for the Dodgers in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As far as the Red Zone, I'm underwhelmed !!
> *IT"S SD*, so I'll probably never watch it. I'll check with Mr. J. Monday to see if it's ever going to show up in HD here in the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah, the HD version is really the only one that would be worth the extra $$.


I have this sneaky suspicion though that because of all the 750Mhz systems we have here that what we get with this latest rollout/addition is all we're going to see for quite awhile. My guess is those 750 systems have to be running very low on room even with the analog reclamation.


----------



## hiker

Is this the same Red Zone Channel that's on DirecTV 703 (has a RZC logo bottom right, white letters on red background)?


----------



## cleoent

Am I the only person in SJ who doesn't have channel 427? What's going on?


----------



## Xn0r

What are some of the other common systems that run out there besides 750mhz? Are there 1000mhz bandwidth systems? Greater?


I imagine replacing a 750mhz system w/ something carrying more BW would be a huge undertaking. I think cabling in peoples houses and splitters would even have to be replaced (the one I have goes to 1000mhz, but I imagine most peoples splitters are 750mhz, etc).


Another thing they could do as I said b4 is go to a more efficient codec like MPEG4, but of course that'd probably involve upgrading tons of cable boxes, etc. And in the end it'd only save you so much over MPEG2.


Personally I'm waiting for FiOS to come into my area.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17172067
> 
> 
> Is this the same Red Zone Channel that's on DirecTV 703 (has a RZC logo bottom right, white letters on red background)?



I haven't seen it, but it's a whole different production done by the NFL themselves. The DirecTV version is created by DirecTV. That said, apparently they are very similar.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleoent* /forum/post/17172069
> 
> 
> Am I the only person in SJ who doesn't have channel 427? What's going on?




I don't have it either.


I don't think it's available in SJ right now.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17171443
> 
> 
> That feature does not work for me. I have Triple play. I went into the DCH3416's menu, and there is the iTV button. Clicked on it, and it says feature not available yet.



Interesting. Although I'm not in your area, when I first heard of the feature I did the same thing and got the same result. I hadn't turned it on but it still came up yesterday.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17172101
> 
> 
> I don't have it either.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's available in SJ right now.




Looks like San Jose won't be getting it unitil "World of More" launches there. I know a couple of people on the board have said they've gotten fliers that indicated it was coming the week of Oct 6.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17172076
> 
> 
> What are some of the other common systems that run out there besides 750mhz? Are there 1000mhz bandwidth systems? Greater?



There are 750, 860 and 1000MHz systems in the bay area. There shouldn't be any 550 systems left. Santa Rosa happens to be a 1000MHz system, although in any bay area system 860 is the highest they go for video. The installed base of STBs only tunes up to 860MHz.



> Quote:
> I imagine replacing a 750mhz system w/ something carrying more BW would be a huge undertaking. I think cabling in peoples houses and splitters would even have to be replaced (the one I have goes to 1000mhz, but I imagine most peoples splitters are 750mhz, etc).



It would be quite a job, especially since a lot of these installs were done by TCI/AT&T and they're junk.


> Quote:
> Another thing they could do as I said b4 is go to a more efficient codec like MPEG4, but of course that'd probably involve upgrading tons of cable boxes, etc. And in the end it'd only save you so much over MPEG2.



MPEG4 would save a tremendous amount of room and enable Comcast to supply every HD channel in existence, it would even allow them to provide packages like MLBEI with all the HD feeds instead of the pathetic, worthless offering they have now. MPEG4 is not going to happen for a long time though, I'd be surprised if it happens within the next 5 years.


> Quote:
> Personally I'm waiting for FiOS to come into my area.



You'll be waiting a long, long, long time for FiOS in this area.


----------



## mooneydriver

We were getting SPEED HD as part of the Digital tier we're on (Classic or Plus, one of the lower-tier digital packages). This weekend I noticed that we no longer get SPEED. Did Comcast decide to charge extra for it all of a sudden? I did notice a mention of $2.99/mo for SPEED elsewhere on this thread, which would suck since I only want it for the occasional Formula 1 race.


----------



## rsra13

Yeah, I was getting Speed HD for "free" too. If I remember correctly, the speed channel was always part of the Sports tier, for some reason it was "free" for some time for people in the digital tier.

I guess they just found out about that.


----------



## zalusky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17171360
> 
> 
> Comcast no longer will run cable through a dwelling's walls in our area, either directly or via a sub-contractor. I needed a coax cable run from our bedroom to an auxiliary bedroom last month so I could run a splitter between the rooms and CC refused to do that if it involved inside work. It was a very simple job, around 50 feet through the attic but I had to have my cabling guy come out and do it at my own expense. Apparently too much sloppy work and the subsequent damage claims led to Comcast's decision on wall fishing. They will run cable from the primary input connection if it's done on the outside of your home but, to me, that's a real crapshoot. I would have them use your existing RG-6 cable if that's possible.



Maybe it's time to install structured wiring. Two stories houses are kind of messy but if you have a single story with attic and crawlspace. I would buy some structured wire from somebody like hometech in cupertino and fish it to all the rooms from underneath. It's really not hard to do unless your getting up their in age. Hometech will show you how to do it all.


Now that I have a patch panel, I have switched between Comcast, Dish, and Direct TV multiple times. I even had them simultaneously for a while. All I had to do was go to the patch and decide which coax jack in my house was connected to which service provider.


----------



## NickFoley

The new NFL RedZone channel is fantastic. Hopefully it's included in the expanded HD package expected to arrive 10/5 in my area.


Does anyone know what the impetus was for the creation of the channel? For those us on Comcast, we're even less likely to switch to DirecTV since this channel is going to be showing all the key plays of all the games on Sunday's. I've got to think this severely undercuts the growth of the costly NFL package on DirecTV.


----------



## ASU Rob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17172159
> 
> 
> Looks like San Jose won't be getting it unitil "World of More" launches there. I know a couple of people on the board have said they've gotten fliers that indicated it was coming the week of Oct 6.



Boo. It seems quite deceptive that they'd advertise the Sports Entertainment Package, headlined by and basically featuring RedZone, and then not show it. Not that I'm utterly surprised by Comcast doing this but still...


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17172201
> 
> 
> You'll be waiting a long, long, long time for FiOS in this area.



Why is that? They're getting it down in SoCal.


Yeh I also remember TCI and AT&T. Had 'em for a few years until Comcast took over.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr_cure* /forum/post/17171976
> 
> 
> RedZone is on channel 427 (Standard Def) and working in San Fran (subscribe to Sports tier already). Great concept & highlights, well worth it, just wish it was in HD. I haven't been able to find an HD channel version yet.



Same here in Vallejo. This needs to be in HD to be worth paying for. It's a great concept and the execution appears to be very good but SD is death for PQ and the delays that the cable boxes/DVRs usually suffer from when shifting from HD to SD and vice versa.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17172786
> 
> 
> Why is that? They're getting it down in SoCal.
> 
> 
> Yeh I also remember TCI and AT&T. Had 'em for a few years until Comcast took over.



Verizon and AT&T don't(usually) overbuild each other's territory, and the bay area is AT&T territory.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NickFoley* /forum/post/17172635
> 
> 
> The new NFL RedZone channel is fantastic. Hopefully it's included in the expanded HD package expected to arrive 10/5 in my area.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the impetus was for the creation of the channel? For those us on Comcast, we're even less likely to switch to DirecTV since this channel is going to be showing all the key plays of all the games on Sunday's. I've got to think this severely undercuts the growth of the costly NFL package on DirecTV.



This all happened when DirecTV got the extension of exclusive NFL ST. As part of that deal (and the deals with FOX/CBS), NFL would be allowed to have it's own Red Zone Channel.


DirecTV's NFL ST revenue is not primarily made up of hardcore football fans who will watch any team, it's made up of fans who move away from their home area but still want to watch their team every week. If you are in that boat, you still go with DirecTV no matter what.


For the NFL, this is simply additional revenue from a source that will never go to DirecTV (because presumably those fans live in their home team area and have no primary reason for NFL ST).


----------



## Xn0r

Woot! Got another update today from Tivo!


FINALLY, they've fixed the last two broken PG channels. Today they updated

Showtime Too and The Movie Channel HD. They flipped the timezones from Eastern to Pacific, now it's right!


SHO2HD -> SHO2PHD (826)

TMCHD -> TMCHDP (847)


Only took two months.










But I'm happy now that it all just works.


THE END of the "saga" (lol) ... I hope.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone noticing a sporadic stuttering audio on the NBC-KNTV football broadcast? It sounds like someone rolling their r's. I'm not noticing it on the commercials, only the program itself.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17173596
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing a sporadic stuttering audio on the NBC-KNTV football broadcast? It sounds like someone rolling their r's. I'm not noticing it on the commercials, only the program itself.



I didn't notice it. Was watching it on 702 KNTVHD, Comcast, in Santa Clara.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17173901
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it. Was watching it on 702 KNTVHD, Comcast, in Santa Clara.



It only happens every once in awhile, especially with Collinsworth's voice.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17173901
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it. Was watching it on 702 KNTVHD, Comcast, in Santa Clara.



You meant 703 right ?? 702 is Fox not NBC.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17173958
> 
> 
> You meant 703 right ?? 702 is Fox not NBC.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Nope. 9ers game was on Fox. Oh wait. Are we talking about 9ers vs. Arizona Cardinals? I presumed Keenan was talking about the same game. I even said KNTV because I thought we were talking about the same game, but it was Fox HD.


EDIT: AH you must be talking about the Bears vs. Packers game that's on KNTV-HD right now. Yep. I'm watching it through the Tivo, and I hear the distortion/stuttering. I also just heard it during an Apple ad. I'm going to flip to it OTA and see if I hear it there.


EDIT2: OK. I had both 11-1 OTA and 703 Comcast via the Tivo up on PIP on my TV, flipping between the two. I noticed the distortion on the Comcast feed. It seems like it was some sort of clipping. I also noticed that the OTA broadcast was _much_ louder than the Comcast feed. I also noticed a bit of a sort of click/stutter thing on the OTA, but very infrequently. Much less so than the Comcast feed.


My theory is that KNTV has the audio output boosted too high, and Comcast's processing of that audio into whatever they send down the cable line is causing some sort of clipping to happen in the audio stream.


FYI: Also, as is typical from what I've noticed doing this before (side by side PIP), the OTA picture is brighter. The Comcast picture is darker, and in some colors has a bit more contrast. It's as if they're doing some sort of black level increase filter, or contrast filter on it. Perhaps bumping the color saturation a bit too. Not sure what I like better. Often the colors on Comcast are more pleasing to the eye ... richer ... but it also seems to lose some detail. For instance, in closeups of the players on the OTA picture, I can see more of the scuffs and scratches on the players' helmets, on Comcast, they blend in more.


(Note: I've done this sort of comparison before, and noticed the same. I'm also careful to make sure that the per-input picture settings are identical for OTA and the HDMI input from the Tivo. Additionally, I see almost no discernible difference between the Tivo and the cable box [Moto DCH-3200], even though the cable box is fed via component).


----------



## Keenan

Xn0r, thanks for confirming that I wasn't just imagining it, or there was something wrong with the drive upgrades I just completed on both TiVos. You're description is right on, pops and clicks along with warbling dialog. I suspect that the encoders at KNTV need to be reset, it's happened many times in the past and that's usually the answer.


Regarding the loudness on KNTV/NBC, was it during the game, or during commercials and local content? NBC/KNTV is actually doing the audio correctly, it's the other stations in this market that are running too loud and too compressed.


NBC audio makes use of a wider dynamic range and that's why on the network programming, like the football game tonight, the volume seems low. That's probably because you've adjusted the gain during the very loud commercial breaks. If you adjust the gain during the program to a normal listening level, the audio during that program will have a large dynamic range, greater than any of the majors in this market. I can recall several scenes in many NBC programs last year where the audio has blown me away, huge range between the very soft and the very loud, very engaging, much like a good soundtrack via Blu-ray. KPIX/CBS is really bad, it's loud, but it's loud because they've compressed the hell out it and uses a very small dynamic range.


This is all covered and explained with an understanding of Dolby Labs Dialnorm function.


----------



## rsra13

Well, later today, I'm not sure at what time, but it was around the 49ers game time, NFL Redzone became available here in San Jose.


427 is now showing in all my Comcast boxes here. Since I don't have the Sports tier I wasn't able to check it.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17174772
> 
> 
> Xn0r, thanks for confirming that I wasn't just imagining it, or there was something wrong with the drive upgrades I just completed on both TiVos. You're description is right on, pops and clicks along with warbling dialog. I suspect that the encoders at KNTV need to be reset, it's happened many times in the past and that's usually the answer.
> 
> 
> Regarding the loudness on KNTV/NBC, was it during the game, or during commercials and local content? NBC/KNTV is actually doing the audio correctly, it's the other stations in this market that are running too loud and too compressed.
> 
> 
> NBC audio makes use of a wider dynamic range and that's why on the network programming, like the football game tonight, the volume seems low. That's probably because you've adjusted the gain during the very loud commercial breaks. If you adjust the gain during the program to a normal listening level, the audio during that program will have a large dynamic range, greater than any of the majors in this market. I can recall several scenes in many NBC programs last year where the audio has blown me away, huge range between the very soft and the very loud, very engaging, much like a good soundtrack via Blu-ray. KPIX/CBS is really bad, it's loud, but it's loud because they've compressed the hell out it and uses a very small dynamic range.
> 
> 
> This is all covered and explained with an understanding of Dolby Labs Dialnorm function.



It was loud during both the game and commercials. Note that it was the OTA signal (11-1) which was loud, not the Comcast signal (703), for KNTV. I didn't notice an appreciable change of volume between the commercials and game on OTA. The Comcast signal was just way lower in volume, and I heard a bunch of the little warbles, etc, fairly often.


In order for the Comcast (coming through the Tivo) version to be as loud as the OTA, I would have to turn my TV volume up a lot more, about 1/4 the width of my volume bar on the TV. I imagine this is all due to the conversion process happening at Comcast.


I suppose it could also have to do with the Tivo's output of audio over HDMI compared to the TV's built in ATSC tuner. I'll have to test to see if the same relationship is true for different channels OTA vs. Comcast/Tivo. Note that all the audio settings are the same for both inputs (bass/treble, etc).


----------



## juancmjr

Actually KNTV or NBC has that audio stuttering problem a lot. I was watching SNL last night and it's really noticeable. My guess is it's some sort of transmission problem, causing what sounds almost like a scratched CD.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17174956
> 
> 
> It was loud during both the game and commercials. Note that it was the OTA signal (11-1) which was loud, not the Comcast signal (703), for KNTV. I didn't notice an appreciable change of volume between the commercials and game on OTA. The Comcast signal was just way lower in volume, and I heard a bunch of the little warbles, etc, fairly often.
> 
> 
> In order for the Comcast (coming through the Tivo) version to be as loud as the OTA, I would have to turn my TV volume up a lot more, about 1/4 the width of my volume bar on the TV. I imagine this is all due to the conversion process happening at Comcast.
> 
> 
> I suppose it could also have to do with the Tivo's output of audio over HDMI compared to the TV's built in ATSC tuner. I'll have to test to see if the same relationship is true for different channels OTA vs. Comcast/Tivo. Note that all the audio settings are the same for both inputs (bass/treble, etc).



There shouldn't be much processing done here by Comcast. They take the signal before it goes to the transmitter in native MPEG2 format and then just frame it and modulate it for QAM transmission on the fiber ring. So there is really not format conversion going on, at least for the HD channel.


Was there any stuttering or macroblocking going on? There could be a problem with the microwave or fiber link from Sutro to the rest of the Comcast that is resulting in some bit errors in the transmission. generally this is more obvious on the audio channel, but if it's a decent amount of errors then you should see it on the video as well.


----------



## Xn0r

The video was perfect. Whatever the processing Comcast does or doesn't do, on my TV it looks noticeably different from OTA.


This is comparing the output from my Tivo box, _or_ my Moto DCH-3200, which is fed from the same cable (obviously) to the same TV. There's also a noticeable delay (about 1-2s) between the OTA signal and the signal coming through the cable box.


I always figured this had to do with the conversion process at Comcast to take the signal source from the TV station and toss it down their HFC network for the cable boxen.


But obviously there are more variables involved. Perhaps the TV's internal ATSC tuner and associated processes of putting the video on the screen and sound through the speakers does it differently somehow than when it's pulling that video source from HDMI (Tivo) or Component video (DCH-3200). But this is somewhat doubtful to me as the reason for the video differences.


Are you _sure_ that Comcast does no processing aside from "reframing"? I mean, it's "logical" that they'd take an MPEG2 source and not do much to it, since they're sending MPEG2 down the HFC. But it doesn't mean that's what they're actually doing. Maybe they're transcoding to make it look better. Or to tweak the params of the MPEG2 to get more compression out of it. Or whatever.  We've already seen examples of them messing with the video (SyFy channel, etc) and changing it from the source, based on observations of PQ.


----------



## Keenan

I'm pretty certain it's a problem with the KNTV encoder, likely needing to be reset.


Since KNTV is at San Bruno Mtn and not Sutro Tower I'm not sure how Comcast gets the signal, but I doubt it's anything that Comcast is doing.


What amazes me is how this sort of thing can go on for so long before anyone at the station notices it. Although, you would have to be listening to the digital audio portion of the signal to hear it and who knows, first, if a human actually monitors the signal(primetime NBC on KNTV is basically run completely out of Burbank), and second, if they even have a DD decoder for that human who might be monitoring to hear the digital audio.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17171528
> 
> 
> Clau,
> 
> 
> I just checked and I have it available here in Milpitas. I think you have to have the Triple Play package to get it automatically added to your account.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Happy to report that Caller ID is now working on my PC as well as the Moto DCH-3416. They had to manually add that feature in my account settings, even though I have Triple Play. Then a day later, the feature starts to work correctly, even though they said that my area does not have that feature yet.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17177413
> 
> 
> The video was perfect. Whatever the processing Comcast does or doesn't do, on my TV it looks noticeably different from OTA.
> 
> 
> This is comparing the output from my Tivo box, _or_ my Moto DCH-3200, which is fed from the same cable (obviously) to the same TV. There's also a noticeable delay (about 1-2s) between the OTA signal and the signal coming through the cable box.
> 
> 
> I always figured this had to do with the conversion process at Comcast to take the signal source from the TV station and toss it down their HFC network for the cable boxen.
> 
> 
> But obviously there are more variables involved. Perhaps the TV's internal ATSC tuner and associated processes of putting the video on the screen and sound through the speakers does it differently somehow than when it's pulling that video source from HDMI (Tivo) or Component video (DCH-3200). But this is somewhat doubtful to me as the reason for the video differences.
> 
> 
> Are you _sure_ that Comcast does no processing aside from "reframing"? I mean, it's "logical" that they'd take an MPEG2 source and not do much to it, since they're sending MPEG2 down the HFC. But it doesn't mean that's what they're actually doing. Maybe they're transcoding to make it look better. Or to tweak the params of the MPEG2 to get more compression out of it. Or whatever.  We've already seen examples of them messing with the video (SyFy channel, etc) and changing it from the source, based on observations of PQ.



All of the "3-pack" processing is done at HITS in Denver. The systems in the field don't do that kind of processing on Broadcast, though they do on VoD, but user better equipment anyway.


I am pretty sure they aren't doing transcoding on the stream, but I am less familiar with how the transmission hookup works with KNTV since they aren't at sutro. It could be that KNTV is using different encoders for their OTA signal compared with how they feed comcast and the DBS providers (which route the data to a different set of facilities in Colorado for uplink as a DBS local). This is consistent with Keenan's assertion, but is inconsistent with the Sutro set up at least as far as the last time I talked with someone about it.


----------



## Xn0r

Yeah I meant to mention that KNTV is on San Bruno mountain, not Sutro. Well, their transmitter is. I'm not sure if the cable company would get its feed from there, or right from the studios. I guess the transmission points make sense, since it would allow them to tap multiple local station's feeds at a single point and relay it back to their own facilities.


And yeh, lots of variables as I said. As you say, the OTA feed may be different than the one they give Comcast, and explain the differences.


Thing is, I see the same differences regardless of the OTA channel vs. Comcast channel. All of the local channels have the same picture differences, and sound differences (IIRC).


I did a bunch of OTA/Comcast side by side PIP comparison a while back to try to determine if Comcast was degrading the PQ, or if OTA was the "best quality you can get" as is claimed by some. I found that aside from the color differences described, the OTA and Comcast feeds of the same channels here were pretty much the same in PQ. In some cases, I liked Comcast's richer colors were more pleasing to the eye than the more "raw" look of OTA.


Heh. I should take some pictures of it w/ my 20d so u guys can look at it.


----------



## jlee301

MikeF5,


How's the rollout schedule look this week?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17177907
> 
> 
> Yeah I meant to mention that KNTV is on San Bruno mountain, not Sutro. Well, their transmitter is. I'm not sure if the cable company would get its feed from there, or right from the studios. I guess the transmission points make sense, since it would allow them to tap multiple local station's feeds at a single point and relay it back to their own facilities.
> 
> 
> And yeh, lots of variables as I said. As you say, the OTA feed may be different than the one they give Comcast, and explain the differences.
> 
> 
> Thing is, I see the same differences regardless of the OTA channel vs. Comcast channel. All of the local channels have the same picture differences, and sound differences (IIRC).
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of OTA/Comcast side by side PIP comparison a while back to try to determine if Comcast was degrading the PQ, or if OTA was the "best quality you can get" as is claimed by some. I found that aside from the color differences described, the OTA and Comcast feeds of the same channels here were pretty much the same in PQ. In some cases, I liked Comcast's richer colors were more pleasing to the eye than the more "raw" look of OTA.
> 
> 
> Heh. I should take some pictures of it w/ my 20d so u guys can look at it.



A more scientific approach would be to record the same program at the same time from both OTA and from QAM and see how different the file sizes are. Any appreciable amount of processing would show up in the programs stats.


This is how the 3-pack processing was discovered in the first place.


Maybe Mikef5 can ask Mr. J about how they get the feeds and why things might appear differently.


----------



## rsra13












I recorded the special show that was going to present the fall schedule in NBC, the one at 9:30 pm, and found out that the didn't show it. It was a local show talking about water resources or something like that. Well, at least it was in HD.










And I guess the Football game ran late in the East and that's why they didn't show that program.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17178228
> 
> 
> A more scientific approach would be to record the same program at the same time from both OTA and from QAM and see how different the file sizes are. Any appreciable amount of processing would show up in the programs stats.
> 
> 
> This is how the 3-pack processing was discovered in the first place.
> 
> 
> Maybe Mikef5 can ask Mr. J about how they get the feeds and why things might appear differently.



Yeh unfortunately my Tivo isn't hooked up to an antenna ATM. My OTA is a bit sketchy because I'm just using a Terk HDTVa indoors. I recently did an experiment where I ran it out a window into my front balcony/deck and sat it on the railing. I got waaaay better reception, and got KGO-7 back which I had lost after they went back to VHF.


So, before I hook it up to the Tivo, I'm going to have to get an outdoor antenna set up, which is a bit challenging in an apartment. Mostly because of the need to run a cable out to the balcony without winding up up owing the apt complex for the "damage".


----------



## miimura

If I recall correctly, one of the KNTV station engineers said they feed Comcast channels 3 and 703 by fiber direct from the station's master control room. An MPEG stream capture should be substantially the same on 703 and 11-1. This was on the HDTV-in-SFbay Yahoo group. Also, they have previously had problems with their MPEG encoders which have shown up the same way on 703 and 11-1.


- Mike


----------



## Xn0r

Heh regardless, it's visibly different. At least on my TV (which as I said, could be the issue ... it could just be that OTA looks different on my TV [Olevia 242T FHD] for whatever reason).


----------



## Keenan

From the main forum Comcast thread,


I anyone had any doubts about Comcast encrypting the Expanded Basic digital channels, there is no doubt anymore, Expanded Basic digital channels will be encrypted on Comcast cable TV systems.

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...3_brier14.html


----------



## rsra13

From Keenan's link:



> Quote:
> A four-tuner version is coming first, in early 2010, on prebuilt PCs and as an add-on PCIe card. Spokesman Ed Graczyk said the per-tuner price will be competitive with current devices that cost around $250.
> 
> 
> That's not cheap, but neither is $22 per month for additional Comcast HD DVRs in a house with several TVs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17183876
> 
> 
> From Keenan's link:



I saw that and I can't believe they're asking $250 per tuner, I don't understand that pricing. Is he saying a 4-tuner card will cost $1000?


----------



## fender4645

^^

Lame, lame, lame....


----------



## x0lliex

It would be such a rip-off if it came out at $1,000. Even at $500 it would be a ripoff.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17184185
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Lame, lame, lame....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *x0lliex* /forum/post/17184364
> 
> 
> It would be such a rip-off if it came out at $1,000. Even at $500 it would be a ripoff.



Isn't it though? What are they thinking with that pricing? You could get 2 TiVos with around $400 left over for subscriptions for that much money.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17171060
> 
> 
> Question about installing.... I have existing RG6 cable in place for my current satellite system. I'll be switching to Comcast soon. Will they be running new cable or patch into the coax that my satellite is using?
> 
> 
> If they run new cable, are they going to be lazy and drill right though my exterior wall into the interior?



They will use the existing cables. As long as you are only using Comcast it should work fine - they don't work well together on the same lines.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17173596
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing a sporadic stuttering audio on the NBC-KNTV football broadcast? It sounds like someone rolling their r's. I'm not noticing it on the commercials, only the program itself.



If you mean sunday night, it was a-ok on DirecTV fwiw.


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17173596
> 
> 
> Anyone noticing a sporadic stuttering audio on the NBC-KNTV football broadcast? It sounds like someone rolling their r's. I'm not noticing it on the commercials, only the program itself.



i have noticed this kind of audio issue with KNTV, both OTA and via comcast, for months. any isolated voice (eg listen to conan o'brien) can sound a little messed up, and the real test is any kind of piano music. no joke. every time an apple iphone ad comes on with that same piano song it sounds like hell.


i suppose it's possible that in a metro area of 6 million people no one has bothered to inform KNTV their audio sounds bad. but i figured it was more likely to be my AVR or some such. now your post makes me think i'm not alone.


----------



## wco81

Price increases coming?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17186389
> 
> 
> Price increases coming?



When haven't price increases been coming?










I've never seen my bill go down unless I've called to get a promotion...


----------



## Keenan

Really, don't they always go up? Comcast is recession proof, they raise prices and people continue to pay them, 43% in 6 years in Santa Rosa per the local paper.


That is one advantage to going with some of those promos, you're not affected by those price increases, it stays at whatever you signed up for.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17185180
> 
> 
> i have noticed this kind of audio issue with KNTV, both OTA and via comcast, for months. any isolated voice (eg listen to conan o'brien) can sound a little messed up, and the real test is any kind of piano music. no joke. every time an apple iphone ad comes on with that same piano song it sounds like hell.
> 
> 
> i suppose it's possible that in a metro area of 6 million people no one has bothered to inform KNTV their audio sounds bad. but i figured it was more likely to be my AVR or some such. now your post makes me think i'm not alone.



I sent an email to KNTV, I'd say there's a 50/50 chance it will accomplish anything. If it doesn't work then I'll try tracking down the retired KNTV engineer who posts on the local Yahoo BBS, although I haven't seen him post in awhile.


----------



## c3

I think last year limited basic actually went *down* by about $1.


----------



## Keenan

It did here as well, it's been going up and down for years, it's actually going up this year. It's the bigger packages that are getting the big moves in pricing.


----------



## mds54

According to this SJ Mercury news article, it's actually the _lower end_ packages

that will see the substantial increases....
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_13336918


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17186692
> 
> 
> According to this SJ Mercury news article, it's actually the _lower end_ packages
> 
> that will see the substantial increases....
> http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_13336918



Yes, you're right, the paper here says pretty much the same thing, I just skimmed it and didn't read the details - in the past it's usually been the larger packages, I guess they're taking up the slack at the bottom end this time around.


One thing is certain, Comcast will always raise prices overall, every year. It's interesting that the service they have virtually no competition with, internet service, they didn't raise any prices. There's always next time.


----------



## Xn0r

They have competition for ISP stuff from DSL, U-verse, etc, etc. Eventually FiOS. One advantage they'll soon have is IPv6.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17186762
> 
> 
> They have competition for ISP stuff from DSL, U-verse, etc, etc. Eventually FiOS. One advantage they'll soon have is IPv6.



DSL is relatively slow compared to cable broadband, usually topping out at around 5mbps in my experience. I know there's some bonding options from providers like Sonic, but I don't know how much coverage they have. U-verse has a long ways to go when it comes to coverage. Comcast has 2.2 million subs in the bay area, I doubt U-verse even passes a 1/10 of those homes currently. As I noted before, it's _highly_ unlikely we'll ever see FiOS here as long as AT&T is the incumbent telco in the area.


Don't know a lot about IPv6, but presumably the advantages would apply to both telco and cable.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17186853
> 
> 
> DSL is relatively slow compared to cable broadband, usually topping out at around 5mbps in my experience. I know there's some bonding options from providers like Sonic, but I don't know how much coverage they have. U-verse has a long ways to go when it comes to coverage. Comcast has 2.2 million subs in the bay area, I doubt U-verse even passes a 1/10 of those homes currently. As I noted before, it's _highly_ unlikely we'll ever see FiOS here as long as AT&T is the incumbent telco in the area.
> 
> 
> Don't know a lot about IPv6, but presumably the advantages would apply to both telco and cable.



Yeh, but DSL is "good enough" for a lot of people, and often cheaper. And ADSL2 is pretty fast, although not as fast as DOCSIS3, but again plenty fast for most people.


I've also found DSL to be far more reliable as far as continuous uptime, and dropped packets, etc, than cable.


And DSL also typically offers static IPs, which I need. Comcast business offers them now too, but they're a bit spendy (way more than my DSL, which gives me 8 statics for $52/m).


Comcast has announced plans for IPv6. Unfortunately a lot of DSL providers haven't, including mine (DSLExtreme). I'm not sure about the Telco based DSL providers, but from what I've read so far, Comcast is way ahread in this department. Part of DOCSIS 3.0 was to provide extra functionality for IPv6 (mostly provisioning stuff), not just the extra speed.


So, I don't really presume anything about DSL and IPv6 at this point. A lot of ISPs don't seem to be taking IPv4 exhaustion seriously, or taking initiative to get ahead on the IPv6 game. Right now I get my connectivity via a 6in4 tunnel through HE.


----------



## clau

Actually, I have been happy with Comcast prices. I pay less than $100 a month for the Triple Play package, for 12 months. I have excellent internet speeds, free HBO, $1 Showtime, 2 cable cards and a HD-DVR from this promotion. It's hard for me to go back to DSL because I have two kids away from home who want to watch stuff on my TiVo, and they are getting fairly consistent 2 Mbps for streaming videos.


I figure in 12 months, I need to find some other promotion from Comcast, and probably drop HBO, Showtime and the DCH3416. But it is good while it lasts.


----------



## Dospac

With the IPv6 rollout if your cable modem supports it your router and PC's wouldn't need to in order to work, right?


Just curious.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dospac* /forum/post/17187594
> 
> 
> With the IPv6 rollout if your cable modem supports it your router and PC's wouldn't need to in order to work, right?
> 
> 
> Just curious.



If you're running Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7, Linux, BSD, or most other *nixes, you already have IPv6 support. That is, pretty much any operating system has support, and has had it for years now actually.


The router would have to support it. Likely the DOCSIS 3 cable modem they give you would have IPv6 routing capabilities. If you use a 3rd party router, you'd have to enable IPv6, upgrade the firmware, or replace it depending on its support.


What I'm curious about is how they will deploy it. The addressing they'll give end users, how IPv6 addresses will be provisioned, etc. It's a lot more complicated than IPv4. With IPv4 they only need to assign a single IPv4 address to the outside of your router, and rely on your internal LAN using RFC1918s and the router doing NAT for you. They don't need to really care what's going on behind your router. For IPv6, depending on the template they come up with on how it's deployed to end users, it could be a lot more complicated.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Someone forget to tell the Roberts family there is a recession going on? Or do they have their hearts set on a larger yacht? Raising rates will simply drive more people to alternatives. Cable TV for the rich and DVDs for the rest of us.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan;1718685As I noted before, it's [i* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> highly[/i] unlikely we'll ever see FiOS here as long as AT&T is the incumbent telco in the area.



I'll go one step further and say we'll never see it. Even Verizon territory in the Bay Area, parts of Los Gatos and Morgan Hill, aren't getting FIOS because Verizon doesn't think it would get enough FIOS subs in those areas.


If you want FTTP in the Bay Area you need to find a Pulte Home (SFR and Townhomes) development that has Paxio. You can find it in tiny parts [specific subdivisions] in Santa Clara (Doesn't it suck to live so close to FTTP but not have it?), San Jose, Emeryville, and Brentwood. Maybe one in Sunnyvale and one in Oakland (and one in Palo Alto).

http://www.paxio.com/ 


If I move within the Bay Area, I might very well try to find a home that has Paxio. 100 Mbps up/100 Mbps down, no caps, for $94.50 is a ridiculously good deal.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

Will caller ID work on the DCT-6200?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17190896
> 
> http://www.paxio.com/
> 
> 
> If I move within the Bay Area, I might very well try to find a home that has Paxio. 100 Mbps up/100 Mbps down, no caps, for $94.50 is a ridiculously good deal.



OMG. $48/m for 20/20, $75 for 50/50!? And $5 per IP for statics!? DO WANT.


----------



## walk

That means Brentwood, Emeryville, Mountain View, Oakland, Palo Alto, San Jose, Santa Clara, and Sunnyvale.


----------



## NeoChaos

Just a heads up, but Sharks on CSN California is now official, and the network schedule for the upcoming season is now available:

http://www.csnbayarea.com/pages/land...33&feedID=2539


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17191577
> 
> 
> Will caller ID work on the DCT-6200?



Yes it will. That's the cable box I have.


----------



## fender4645

There's also a Java-based app that you can download and run on your PC/Mac that does the caller ID as well.


----------



## Keenan

Who uses landlines anymore?


----------



## fender4645

When all of the major cell providers decide to make your street the ultimate "black hole" of coverage, you kind of have no choice.


----------



## Keenan

Yeah, I can see where that might be a problem!


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17194396
> 
> 
> Who uses landlines anymore?



really. A bit off topic but Sprint's new feature "Anymobile" ... free calls to/from any mobile phone to ANYBODY's carrier, not just Sprint's.... makes me not want to use the house phone ever again.


----------



## Mikef5

*This weeks schedule for the next areas to get the new channels*

*9/21----Castro Valley

9/25----Fairfield & Travis Air Force Base*


Kind of sparse but it's moving right along but we should see some bigger things coming down the line soon










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17196654
> 
> *This weeks schedule for the next areas to get the new channels*
> 
> *9/21----Castro Valley
> 
> 9/25----Fairfield & Travis Air Force Base*
> 
> 
> Kind of sparse but it's moving right along but we should see some bigger things coming down the line soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Bigger "things", or bigger rollout areas?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17194396
> 
> 
> Who uses landlines anymore?



I guess I'm sort of old fashioned, but I like the idea of having a landline. The telcos built a lot of redundancy into the landlines that cells and IP telephony just doesn't have.


Plus, I have DSL. so I need to keep my landline.


----------



## walk

My friend in Petaluma has triple play (voice, cable, internet) and I noticed caller ID working (on the TV screen) the other day. He's got one of those newer DVR boxes with the flat silver/black face. Does that count as a "land" line if it comes thru the cable TV?










Oh yeah in other news, his wife's laptop blew up and when she got a new one she couldn't remember her Wifi password (WPA) guess what, Comcast wanted to charge her $40 to reset the wifi router .. Can you believe it? Took me 30 seconds on google to find the default password and reset the stupid thing. So lame.


----------



## tranle

Is anybody in Mountain View receiving 717 WGN-HD ?


----------



## viperx116

Did something happen to the NBC HD channel? I'm on channel 11-1, but it's not in HD.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/17200701
> 
> 
> Did something happen to the NBC HD channel? I'm on channel 11-1, but it's not in HD.



no problem in Mountain View


----------



## Xn0r

Anyone else have a total outage in the South Bay?


Both my Tivo and my cable box has lost signal. Called Comcast and they say "There's an outage in your area."


I didn't note the exact time, but it was during Conan when Megan Fox was on.


I'm glad I get NBC and CBS OTA.










EDIT: Also, if Comcast has a place to check on system status on their web site, I can't find it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17201362
> 
> 
> Anyone else have a total outage in the South Bay?
> 
> 
> Both my Tivo and my cable box has lost signal. Called Comcast and they say "There's an outage in your area."
> 
> 
> I didn't note the exact time, but it was during Conan when Megan Fox was on.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I get NBC and CBS OTA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, if Comcast has a place to check on system status on their web site, I can't find it.



Try the below link.

http://online.comcast.net/networkhea...tagecheck.aspx


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17201385
> 
> 
> Try the below link.
> 
> http://online.comcast.net/networkhea...tagecheck.aspx



"Please sign in to see local Network Health messages."


And you can't if you don't have comcast high speed internet service.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17201408
> 
> 
> "Please sign in to see local Network Health messages."
> 
> 
> And you can't if you don't have comcast high speed internet service.



You'll have to have somebody in your area with HSI check the page, it will only show me my area when I check it.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17201447
> 
> 
> You'll have to have somebody in your area with HSI check the page, it will only show me my area when I check it.



My guess is that their internet service is probably down. So they couldn't even if they wanted to.


/me pats his DSL


----------



## clau

What frequency is the On Demand (1) channel on?


My Moto DCH3416 fails to show the On Demand page. It was working several days ago, and now I get error 4. Chatted online, and they sent out a message to the box, but 8 hours later, On Demand still has the same symptom. Just wondering if there is anything in my wiring that may cause a problem with that channel. TIA.


----------



## Cal1981

I got an e-mail this morning from Comcast saying that it has just initiated the increased Internet speed in my area and to power cycle my cable modem. I thought that had been done awhile back and can't really see much difference in actual speed (once the Power Boost hit dissipates). I'm not sure about whether this "development" has any bearing on the World of More roll out. I suspect that it doesn't and all of the analogue channels are still hanging around.


----------



## Keenan

How long is KNTV's contract to carry Giants games? Is this the last season, hopefully? The broadcast tonight looks like crap, it looks like crap for even a SD broadcast. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that the program info they send to the EPG companies indicates the game will be in HD when clearly it's not.


KNTV still hasn't fixed their audio problems either... what a crappy operation.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17206974
> 
> 
> How long is KNTV's contract to carry Giants games? Is this the last season, hopefully? The broadcast tonight looks like crap, it looks like crap for even a SD broadcast. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the fact that the program info they send to the EPG companies indicates the game will be in HD when clearly it's not.
> 
> 
> KNTV still hasn't fixed their audio problems either... what a crappy operation.



But the final score was displayed very nicely









You had to know I'd have to say that, it's a requirement for a Giant's fan to do when we play the Dodgers







.


One good thing the picture tomorrow will be much better.... Oh wait, it's on the Fox network with it's pseudo (wide screen SD ) HD. You just can't win for losing. I guess we can only hope for the same outcome in tomorrow's game that we had in tonight's game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I didn't have any sound problems on D*. Picture was of course, medium-Def at best..


The game won't be on TV at all Saturday (Fox rule). Radio only.


----------



## Xn0r

@keenan: KNTV on Comcast was getting loads of audio drops during Fallon tonight. So it's not just you.


----------



## walk

KNTV audio is fine on Directv, at least during the NFL and Giants games I've watched in the last week+. Must be some Comcast problem (or somewhere in the link between them maybe).


Also, according to the schedule, Giants v Dodgers will be on Fox2 today (1pm) even though they said during the broadcast last night that it wouldn't be on TV. I'll be at work so I don't care...  I don't think Fox does that Faux widescreen crap any more, either.


----------



## mjjacks2

I have noticed that the majority of cities around Concord have been getting the new HD channels any word on Concord. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I've seen the posts re KNTV audio. I'm watching the ND-MSU game right now on D*, and i'm seeing some of the worst video artifacting (blockiness) I've ever seen. Seems sporadic and not directly related to fast motion. Curious to know if the local Comcast customers (or any OTA lurkers) are seeing it.


Yeah, I know--nobody would bother to watch this game, but I'm an ND alum. /hangs head in shame re football coach.


EDIT: It may be related to fast camera pans and hence on the production/uplink side of the broadcast.


----------



## milt9

am watching on comcast hd(703) and see no problems.

milt


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/17209763
> 
> 
> I've seen the posts re KNTV audio. I'm watching the ND-MSU game right now on D*, and i'm seeing some of the worst video artifacting (blockiness) I've ever seen. Seems sporadic and not directly related to fast motion. Curious to know if the local Comcast customers (or any OTA lurkers) are seeing it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know--nobody would bother to watch this game, but I'm an ND alum. /hangs head in shame re football coach.
> 
> 
> EDIT: It may be related to fast camera pans and hence on the production/uplink side of the broadcast.



Haven't seen any of the game yet, but if you could, rewind back to the Tiger Woods commercial and just before he places the big check at the register the announcer talks about the product and there is a gargling of the audio that has been typical of KNTV for weeks now. I'm curious if you can hear it. Thanks.


The video looks okay, the graphic transition is blocky, but IIRC, it's always been that way with NBC.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Rewound to the Tiger commercial. The announcer talking about the "body wash with three times more hydrators" or whatever sounds just fine on D* . . . Madison Avenue hooey notwithstanding.


----------



## Xn0r

Is it just me, or do the audio issues seem to happen most during louder sounds? Like an exclamation from an announcer. Or a "p" sound when someone is talking. I noticed that last night during Fallon, and before also. Almost seems like an audio amplitude clipping problem to me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/17209992
> 
> 
> Rewound to the Tiger commercial. The announcer talking about the "body wash with three times more hydrators" or whatever sounds just fine on D* . . . Madison Avenue hooey notwithstanding.



I did the same and I don't hear anything wrong. It must be something different from how DirecTV gets the signal from KNTV. D* gets a fiber link from KNTV, but I'm not sure how Comcast gets their feed. I know the stations at Sutro are fed via fiber, but since KNTV is at San Bruno I'm not sure whether it's OTA or a different, additional fiber link.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17209995
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or do the audio issues seem to happen most during louder sounds? Like an exclamation from an announcer. Or a "p" sound when someone is talking. I noticed that last night during Fallon, and before also. Almost seems like an audio amplitude clipping problem to me.



I seem to hear it mostly on "r"s, the pops/clicks seem to be pretty random, it does seem like an amplitude problem, although all these noises are also indicative of an encoder that's "out of sync" and needs to be reset.


Did you say you're hearing the same thing with the OTA feed?


----------



## Tom Koegel

Back on the video front, I'm still seeing some pretty bad macroblocking on fast pans or motion on D*. Seems less frequent now. But was noticeable on the challenged catch in the endzone at around 3:30 left in the first half and then again on the kickoff after ND made the field goal.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17210048
> 
> 
> I seem to hear it mostly on "r"s, the pops/clicks seem to be pretty random, it does seem like an amplitude problem, although all these noises are also indicative of an encoder that's "out of sync" and needs to be reset.
> 
> 
> Did you say you're hearing the same thing with the OTA feed?



I posted earlier about the OTA vs. Comcast. What I noticed was that OTA was _way_ louder, but I didn't really notice many audio glitches. Far fewer than on Comcast. But I did hear a few, IIRC.


----------



## Xn0r

Today I noticed a new message from Tivo which did an add/delete for two new channels:


805 HBOCPHD HBO Comedy HD Pacific

840 AMCXHDP Action Max HD Pacific


They weren't selected in my channel list as channels I received, and I didn't even notice them until I saw the message. Apparently they existed in the lineup before as East Coast feeds. This update corrected them.


The odd thing is, I never noticed these channels existing before. I remember doing a fairly thorough comparison of Comcast cable box vs. Tivo channels not too long ago (twice actually since the new channels were added). Either I missed these, or they are new additions.


They were apparently silently added to the lineup, and appeared in the Tivo with no message (this can happen when Comcast adds channels ... the Tivo picks them up from the cablecard, but with no PG).


So, I was curious and walked through my channel list, added 805 (HBO Comedy HD) and 840 (Action MAX HD). But also noticed at least one other new channel that I hadn't noticed before, 841 "Thriller MAX HD". I also noticed that 801 (HBO HD) was unchecked, when I _know_ I had that selected before.


I think there may have been one or two more, but I didn't write them down unfortunately. I'm not sure why they were deselected. Perhaps some Tivo message did it, or they were added fairly recently by Comcast. Not sure.


Unfortunately, right now 841 has bad PG data on the Tivo. The others seem OK. I've submitted this to Tivo. They must be getting sick of getting these from me.










Anyway, people with Tivo HDs may want to walk through the channel list and make sure you have all your channels selected, because I think a few more were recently added by Comcast, and/or somehow ones that were there already got deselected by some Tivo message.


----------



## Elias1

The wife and I watched "Community" this afternoon on the Tivo S3 recorded from Comcast 703. The audio pops were so distracting that it was hard to pay attention to the show. We emailed KNTV to voice our displeasure. I think if enough people email them maybe they'll do something.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elias1* /forum/post/17211099
> 
> 
> The wife and I watched "Community" this afternoon on the Tivo S3 recorded from Comcast 703. The audio pops were so distracting that it was hard to pay attention to the show. We emailed KNTV to voice our displeasure. I think if enough people email them maybe they'll do something.



I hope so, I've called(left message), emailed(no response yet) and tried to contact the former VP engineering for the station who posts occasionally in the local Yahoo HDTV board, and haven't had any luck with any of those methods. Maybe somebody can go bang on their door.


INFO NBC Bay Area - KNTV

2450 North First Street

San Jose, CA, 95131


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17211135
> 
> 
> I hope so, I've called(left message), emailed(no response yet) and tried to contact the former VP engineering for the station who posts occasionally in the local Yahoo HDTV board, and haven't had any luck with any of those methods. Maybe somebody can go bang on their door.
> 
> 
> INFO NBC Bay Area - KNTV
> 
> 2450 North First Street
> 
> San Jose, CA, 95131



Ah you know, I also noticed horrid drops in community last night. So bad I missed some dialog. Comcast 703. I had forgotten.


O wow. I figured they were in SF. That's literally three miles away from my apartment (2.36578 ... measured it on google).


----------



## rsra13

I think you meant San Jose.


But yeah, I recorded several Jay Leno and Conan shows this week and was watching (FF a lot) them and noticed the really bad sound. I only watched Community in that channel this week and I was dumb enough to record it in SD, so I was more distracted about the PQ and didn't really checked the sound. (My wife, of course, didn't say anything about the PQ)


----------



## jlee301

Out of curiosity, is UFC 103 or the Mayweather vs Marquez fight available in HD in the "World of More" upgraded areas?


----------



## rsra13

Does anyone that has all the new HD channels knows if they are showing the Mayweather vs Marquez fight in HD? I'd gladly pay $60 or so for that fight in HD.


Since I'm in SJ, still in SD, so I'm using Comcast to "watch" it by another means.










ha! jlee301 and me were thinking the same.


----------



## rsra13

So, no RedZone channel today?


I don't have the Sports tier but I don't see it listed in my guide. It was supposed to be in 427, right?


----------



## Keenan

Same old audio problems on the NBC/KNTV SNF pre-game show...


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17214995
> 
> 
> Same old audio problems on the NBC/KNTV SNF pre-game show...



Does the OTA version have the same problem? I may just turn on an OTA tuner on my sagetv setup just for KNTV...


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17214931
> 
> 
> So, no RedZone channel today?
> 
> 
> I don't have the Sports tier but I don't see it listed in my guide. It was supposed to be in 427, right?



RedZOne is on today. Pretty good channel. Too bad it is not in HD. Yet.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17215135
> 
> 
> Does the OTA version have the same problem? I may just turn on an OTA tuner on my sagetv setup just for KNTV...



Xn0r says no, or not as bad anyway, I don't know, no OTA here.


Are you hearing it via 703-KNTV? It's driving me nuts.


That stadium is fecking HUGE! They definitely do it big in Texas.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17215238
> 
> 
> Xn0r says no, or not as bad anyway, I don't know, no OTA here.
> 
> 
> Are you hearing it via 703-KNTV? It's driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> That stadium is fecking HUGE! They definitely do it big in Texas.



Ever consider a rooftop antenna? Might be able to get stuff from Sutro with a nice big one. I'm sure u know about tvfool, etc.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17215433
> 
> 
> Ever consider a rooftop antenna? Might be able to get stuff from Sutro with a nice big one. I'm sure u know about tvfool, etc.



Oh yeah, I've tried. The tree in the pic below is 75' high, the antenna is a 91XG high gain and is feeding an extremely low noise Research Communication pre-amp. Rotor is a CM 9512A.


















http://www.terrestrial-digital.com/91XG.html 
http://www.researchcomms.com/ 


It's a great setup which I plan to sell if I ever get my friend to go back up that tree to get it.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17215474
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I've tried. The tree in the pic below is 75' high, the antenna is a 91XG high gain and is feeding an extremely low noise Research Communication pre-amp. Rotor is a CM 9512A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.terrestrial-digital.com/91XG.html
> http://www.researchcomms.com/
> 
> 
> It's a great setup which I plan to sell if I ever get my friend to go back up that tree to get it.



How'd it work? That antenna isn't going to get you KGO or KNTV very well, since they're VHF (real ch. 7 & 12).


Of course, you have those pesky mountains in the way too, so I'm not sure if anything would work unless you could put up a 2000' mast.


----------



## MKANET

Geez Keenan, where the heck are you trying to reach with that? Even the www.MKA.NET dish reaching earth's orbit isn't placed that high!






















> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17215474
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I've tried. The tree in the pic below is 75' high, the antenna is a 91XG high gain and is feeding an extremely low noise Research Communication pre-amp. Rotor is a CM 9512A.
> 
> 
> http://www.terrestrial-digital.com/91XG.html
> http://www.researchcomms.com/
> 
> 
> It's a great setup which I plan to sell if I ever get my friend to go back up that tree to get it.


----------



## Keenan

lol... I have some hills in the way which are causing the problems, sort of a black hole for reception where I'm at. It was pretty good at getting KBCW, KRON and several other small station from Sutro, but it was never reliable and wouldn't get KPIX, KTVU or KGO. I tried several spots around the property and really didn't have much luck except for the above, little as it was.


----------



## Xn0r

Surprised no one has put translators up on Mt. Tam or something for people in your area.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17215823
> 
> 
> Surprised no one has put translators up on Mt. Tam or something for people in your area.



Santa Rosa is pretty fair to expect to get reliable reception, especially the east part of town. The west part of Santa Rosa does better as it's all flatland out that way.


You say KNTV is close to you, any chance you could pay them a visit?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17215847
> 
> 
> Santa Rosa is pretty fair to expect to get reliable reception, especially the east part of town. The west part of Santa Rosa does better as it's all flatland out that way.
> 
> 
> You say KNTV is close to you, any chance you could pay them a visit?



Sure I'll just drive right down there. I can picture the scene.


"Hey ... You guys don't know me but I want to report a problem with your sound."


"SECURITY!"











edit: Actually one way we might get their attention is if we send them recordings of the audio drops. I'm pretty sure I can get a show on KNTV off of the Tivo and edit it in virtualdub or something to show all the audio glitches. If enough people do that, maybe ....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17215919
> 
> 
> Sure I'll just drive right down there. I can picture the scene.
> 
> 
> "Hey ... You guys don't know me but I want to report a problem with your sound."
> 
> 
> "SECURITY!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Actually one way we might get their attention is if we send them recordings of the audio drops. I'm pretty sure I can get a show on KNTV off of the Tivo and edit it in virtualdub or something to show all the audio glitches. If enough people do that, maybe ....



I didn't mean right now, but possibly during the day. I would just say at the desk you need to talk to engineering as there is an audio problem with their signal, I can't imagine they'd turn you away. A possible problem would be I don't know how much is controlled by the local station vs Burbank.


The clips are a good idea as well


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17216022
> 
> 
> I didn't mean right now, but possibly during the day. I would just say at the desk you need to talk to engineering as there is an audio problem with their signal, I can't imagine they'd turn you away. A possible problem would be I don't know how much is controlled by the local station vs Burbank.
> 
> 
> The clips are a good idea as well



Heh yeh of course not right now. I'm just not sure if they'd care if some guy off the street came in to complain about sound. They'd probably think "who the hell is this guy?"










Is there anyone on here who might have an "in" with the engineers?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17216077
> 
> 
> Heh yeh of course not right now. I'm just not sure if they'd care if some guy off the street came in to complain about sound. They'd probably think "who the hell is this guy?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone on here who might have an "in" with the engineers?



I've tried, but the guy doesn't appear to be posting/checking the Yahoo BBS.


I'm not so sure you'd get that response, you would think they would want to know if something is wrong.


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17216077
> 
> 
> Heh yeh of course not right now. I'm just not sure if they'd care if some guy off the street came in to complain about sound. They'd probably think "who the hell is this guy?"



Just an FYI... don't waste your time driving over to KNTV. The front door is always locked and the only way to get in is via an NBC Universal prox card.


----------



## Milenkod

Anyone watching the Raiders V Chiefs on KPIX yesterday? The D* broadcast was terrible. Every "closer" shot of a player had annoying blocking of the grass. The stream just couldn't keep up. Anyone watching on Comcast experience the same?


----------



## rsra13

The game looked fine in Comcast for me. Not great, but fine.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17218495
> 
> 
> The game looked fine in Comcast for me. Not great, but fine.



Of course, the results were great!


----------



## gfbuchanan

Keenan, Don't give up yet. Give it one more try after they get the new antennas placed at the top of the tower. Many stations are using antennas that are lower down right now. They will be moving up to the top of the tower soon. They are supposed be done with the work by the end of this month. Give it another try once that work is complete.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17215474
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I've tried. The tree in the pic below is 75' high, the antenna is a 91XG high gain and is feeding an extremely low noise Research Communication pre-amp. Rotor is a CM 9512A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.terrestrial-digital.com/91XG.html
> http://www.researchcomms.com/
> 
> 
> It's a great setup which I plan to sell if I ever get my friend to go back up that tree to get it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/17219026
> 
> 
> Keenan, Don't give up yet. Give it one more try after they get the new antennas placed at the top of the tower. Many stations are using antennas that are lower down right now. They will be moving up to the top of the tower soon. They are supposed be done with the work by the end of this month. Give it another try once that work is complete.
> 
> 
> Greg



That's a good point, I hadn't thought of that, all my experimenting was done pre-move. Here's hoping I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/17216607
> 
> 
> Just an FYI... don't waste your time driving over to KNTV. The front door is always locked and the only way to get in is via an NBC Universal prox card.



That's nice, they don't respond to email, don't return phone calls, and their front door is locked... and they call themselves a community TV station?


----------



## GBruno

lol-good point. Maybe the "community" should go down and knock down the door


----------



## Elias1

I tried tweeting at KNTV, maybe that will work. http://twitter.com/nbcbayareacom


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17219063
> 
> 
> That's nice, they don't respond to email, don't return phone calls, and their front door is locked... and they call themselves a community TV station?



You could file an FCC complaint. That usually gets your phone call returned.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17219063
> 
> 
> That's nice, they don't respond to email, don't return phone calls, and their front door is locked... and they call themselves a community TV station?



FWIW, I left a feedback yesterday describing the problem and linking to posts in this thread. Probably get sent to the bitbucket though.


----------



## millerwill

I signed up for the 'Sports Entertainment Package' (SEP) this weekend, wanting to get the NFL RedZone channel (427), but it did not come up on my Guide. Finally got to a rep today and found out that the RedZone is not available in my area yet. It is supposed to become available at the same time that the new HD channels come up, Oct 13 for Berkeley-Oakland, and perhaps other East Bay locations. (I thus cancelled the SEP addition.)


----------



## cgw

Just venting about Comcast's awful service - we have had mostly not working Bravo for over a month. I am talking about the channel 181 version, as Moraga has not yet been converted. Every time I call I get the "blame the victim" agent ("try disconnecting and reconnecting the cable from your cable box.") My wife was chatting with our next door neighbor and learned that she had a Comcast repair service last Friday because she was not getting Bravo. When she told them that her next door neighbor had the same problem, they agreed that it was likely a box down the street that they would fix on Monday. Checked tonight and got the "service will be available shortly" screen. I called and got disconnected the first time through. Second try I got an indifferent 19 year old. Snippets of the conversation were "we cannot look up your neighbor's account without her permission," "I can only credit you for 1 day's outage on one channel," and "we have no records that you have called 5 times over the past month and a half."


My response was that if I treated my clients this way I would not have any, and when I go to Dish Network I will take my neighbour with me.


This experience reminded me why Americans generally hate monopolies.


----------



## dailowai

Today I watching a few of the season premieres and noticed that the quality of some of the shows seemed to be not as good as last season. Has anyone else noticed this? Normally the shows on CBS were really clear, but today they seemed to be not quite as sharp as I had remembered that. Not sure if it's just me or maybe I've been too spoiled from watching too much bluray.


----------



## rsra13

Maybe.


I only watched HIMYM on CBS and it looked fine. Heroes on NBC and MNF on ESPN looked really great.


----------



## Keenan

"Heroes" looked good, still getting the pop/clicks and garbled dialog though.


Called and got through to engineering at KNTV but it was just a voicemail box, nobody has called back yet.


Maybe more calls will do the trick. Select "newsroom" at the voice prompt and then ask for engineering when they answer, all other options seem to lead to a deadend(voicemail, unrelated selections, etc).


Phone: (408)432-6221


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17225710
> 
> 
> "Heroes" looked good, still getting the pop/clicks and garbled dialog though.
> 
> 
> Called and got through to engineering at KNTV but it was just a voicemail box, nobody has called back yet.
> 
> 
> Maybe more calls will do the trick. Select "newsroom" at the voice prompt and then ask for engineering when they answer, all other options seem to lead to a deadend(voicemail, unrelated selections, etc).
> 
> 
> Phone: (408)432-6221



Oh I thought I was the only one getting the pop/clicks on KNTV. For some reason, I can especially hear them during Conan O'Brien's monologue. I thought I just had a crappy sound system.


I'm definitely calling the number.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/17225911
> 
> 
> Oh I thought I was the only one getting the pop/clicks on KNTV. For some reason, I can especially hear them during Conan O'Brien's monologue. I thought I just had a crappy sound system.
> 
> 
> I'm definitely calling the number.



I think a lot of folks are probably thinking the same thing, or they're listening to something other than the DD5.1 audio. I noticed if I set my TiVo to PCM audio output(2 channel) the problems seems to go away. Now, that might indicate a problem with either the TiVo and/or the AVR, but it only has this problem with the single channel, so I really, really doubt the problem is with my equipment.


Hopefully as folks as possible will call, load up that voicemail and maybe they'll do something about it. Of course, I'm not convinced there's actually anyone in the engineering dept for KNTV anymore.


----------



## MKANET

Yeah, I noticed the pops and clicks too. Ill call. Edit: I left a VM complaining about their pops and clicks and I mentioned I think it's caused by their equipment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17225710
> 
> 
> "Heroes" looked good, still getting the pop/clicks and garbled dialog though.
> 
> 
> Called and got through to engineering at KNTV but it was just a voicemail box, nobody has called back yet.
> 
> 
> Maybe more calls will do the trick. Select "newsroom" at the voice prompt and then ask for engineering when they answer, all other options seem to lead to a deadend(voicemail, unrelated selections, etc).
> 
> 
> Phone: (408)432-6221


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17226270
> 
> 
> I think a lot of folks are probably thinking the same thing, or they're listening to something other than the DD5.1 audio. I noticed if I set my TiVo to PCM audio output(2 channel) the problems seems to go away. Now, that might indicate a problem with either the TiVo and/or the AVR, but it only has this problem with the single channel, so I really, really doubt the problem is with my equipment.
> 
> 
> Hopefully as folks as possible will call, load up that voicemail and maybe they'll do something about it. Of course, I'm not convinced there's actually anyone in the engineering dept for KNTV anymore.



Nope. I have had mine set to PCM only since I got it, and I get the same problems. I also hear the same glitches through the Moto DCH-3200 cable box. So it's not your end.


----------



## NeoChaos

So the old Motorola box my family's been using for a couple years now died last night. Today, we got a replacement from Comcast - the Pace RNG110 that's been mentioned here a few times before. Hooked it up and it works for the most part, but the big issue we're having is that sound on HD channels aren't working - every HD channel higher than 743 (Palladia) has no sound, as well a few others between NFL Network (730) and Palladia. Would anybody else who has/have had an RNG110 have a similar problem, or is it just my service?


ETA: Never mind, turns out it was the audio configuration on the RNG110. Set the audio language to English instead of Default and now those channels work.


----------



## Cal1981

The first positive sign of progress in Vallejo occurred today. There was a cable outage early this morning so I just checked. Channel 40 is barely visible and all of the analogue channels beyond it are gone. YAY!!


Correction. We didn't lose all of them. So far 41-60,66,69,75,77, and 78 are completely gone. The channels above 60 that remain are sort of viewable to barely viewable to not viewable due to video noise. I guess that we're only in phase 1.


----------



## bheung

NeoChaos: I didn't know that the Pace RNG110 is available in the Bay Area. What city are you located in and did you have to pick up the box from a local office or was it brought by a technician to your house?


I was not able to pickup the DCX3425 from my local office in Richmond, CA.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17215823
> 
> 
> Surprised no one has put translators up on Mt. Tam or something for people in your area.



Seeing as how Mt. Tamalpais is a state park, I didn't think that was allowed. (Besides, there's also a forestry station at the peak - it is pretty much the only place where you can see all of the Marin headlands - and things like repeaters might interfere with it.)


Then again, putting a translator atop the hill in San Rafael (Porta Suela Hill, I think it's called) might work, if there aren't too many hills between there and Santa Rosa - KTIM had its transmitter tower up there.


-- Don


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17231259
> 
> 
> Seeing as how Mt. Tamalpais is a state park, I didn't think that was allowed. (Besides, there's also a forestry station at the peak - it is pretty much the only place where you can see all of the Marin headlands - and things like repeaters might interfere with it.)
> 
> 
> Then again, putting a translator atop the hill in San Rafael (Porta Suela Hill, I think it's called) might work, if there aren't too many hills between there and Santa Rosa - KTIM had its transmitter tower up there.
> 
> 
> -- Don



There is already one up on Mt Tam and another one coming....

http://www.choisser.com/sfonair2.html 


A better spot yet would be Mt. Sonoma that could reach all the way to Cloverdale.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/17231491
> 
> 
> There is already one up on Mt Tam and another one coming....



One of these decades, I'm going to remember that "Mount Tamalpais" isn't just that one large peak...


-- Don


----------



## NeoChaos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bheung* /forum/post/17231026
> 
> 
> NeoChaos: I didn't know that the Pace RNG110 is available in the Bay Area. What city are you located in and did you have to pick up the box from a local office or was it brought by a technician to your house?
> 
> 
> I was not able to pickup the DCX3425 from my local office in Richmond, CA.



I live in San Jose. Picked it up from the local office here.


----------



## curtis82

FYI for those of you in San Jose, looks like they've added ESPN U ( 420) AND NFL Red Zone ( 427) to your channel line up effective today 9-24.


----------



## rsra13

I saw them since yesterday. And RedZone showed 2 Sundays ago, but not last Sunday.


I'm not sure if ESPN U was there before yesterday.


----------



## jlee301

 http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_13409971 


I wonder if this will delay the World of More upgrade...


----------



## mikesay98

I just received a brochure today in the mail saying they are getting rid of channels 35-75 in analog on the week of October 26th. I live in Pleasant Hill. I'm assuming this is a good sign. Does that mean I'll get a bunch more HD soon after?!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17239891
> 
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_13409971
> 
> 
> I wonder if this will delay the World of More upgrade...



Watch the KTVU video and see a well known around theses parts C* spokesperson.

http://www.ktvu.com/news/21102027/detail.html 


From the news story, a standby generator was brought in and restored everything. From the sounds of that, there was nothing system critical lost if plugging in a power supply fixed it.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesay98* /forum/post/17241063
> 
> 
> I just received a brochure today in the mail saying they are getting rid of channels 35-75 in analog on the week of October 26th. I live in Pleasant Hill. I'm assuming this is a good sign. Does that mean I'll get a bunch more HD soon after?!



Did you get one earlier saying July 22nd? The pamphlet I got for that date was for Pacheco, Martinez and Pleasant Hill. And no that date came and went with no changes. Maybe I'll get a October 26th one too.


----------



## Derek87

i don't know whether to laugh or cry...


i'm so fed up with Comcast, i've spent th last hour trying to explain to the representative what a QAM tuner and not making any progress as he says the only way i can get digital channels.


sigh...all i really want is a technician to check my signal strength since i'm having massive drop outs for channels 7.1-11.x


and also 4.1 and 44.1 have disappeared in the last couple of months.


...any one know how to escalate things to get some decent service?


Follow-up: OK, talking calmly finally works...i got an appointment for sunday. i'm hoping and praying i get someone competent to help me out "live."


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17247579
> 
> 
> i don't know whether to laugh or cry...
> 
> 
> i'm so fed up with Comcast, i've spent th last hour trying to explain to the representative what a QAM tuner and not making any progress as he says the only way i can get digital channels.
> 
> 
> sigh...all i really want is a technician to check my signal strength since i'm having massive drop outs for channels 7.1-11.x
> 
> 
> and also 4.1 and 44.1 have disappeared in the last couple of months.
> 
> 
> ...any one know how to escalate things to get some decent service?
> 
> 
> Follow-up: OK, talking calmly finally works...i got an appointment for sunday. i'm hoping and praying i get someone competent to help me out "live."



Derek87,


What area do you live in ? I can tell you about the techs in the South Bay, for the most part they are very good at what they do. I've had no problems with any of them that have come to my house. When he/she gets there, show them what you are seeing but let him diagnose the problem. I know the urge is to tell him what you think it is and what to do about it but let him do his job first and then offer your suggestions. I know the urge, I was an electrician in the Navy for 20 years and it's hard not to give him your opinion on what to do about it but try your best to suppress it







.

From what you have said, it sounds like a weak signal but a lot of things can cause a loss of signal or signal breakups and the tech will do his best to fix it, just let him do his job









Let me know how it goes on Sunday and if it gets fixed or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fjork_duf

I was trying to figure out if it was my system or not but it seems the audio feed from kntv is just garbage. Everyone else having issues too?


----------



## stretch437

yes.


some here have even taken the trouble to notify KNTV. the station does not seem to have responded yet.


----------



## sydyen

>> i'm so fed up with Comcast, i've spent th last hour

>> trying to explain to the representative what a QAM

>> tuner and not making any progress as he says the

>> only way i can get digital channels....


> I can tell you about the techs in the South Bay, for

> the most part they are very good at what they do.


Techs are good at what they do, but they have never been educated on QAM, or PSIPs, or anything else outside of what Comcast wants them to know.


If you have a signal strength issue, technicians can help you out.


If the PSIPs are incorrect/corrupted and are causing QAM tuning issues then technicians are simply not trained to be of assistance.


----------



## MKANET

More pops and clicks on the Jay Leno show. I wonder if that dude check's his messages (KNTV engineer).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17248678
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> some here have even taken the trouble to notify KNTV. the station does not seem to have responded yet.


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17247579
> 
> 
> i don't know whether to laugh or cry...
> 
> 
> i'm so fed up with Comcast, i've spent th last hour trying to explain to the representative what a QAM tuner and not making any progress as he says the only way i can get digital channels.
> 
> 
> sigh...all i really want is a technician to check my signal strength since i'm having massive drop outs for channels 7.1-11.x
> 
> 
> and also 4.1 and 44.1 have disappeared in the last couple of months.
> 
> 
> ...any one know how to escalate things to get some decent service?
> 
> 
> Follow-up: OK, talking calmly finally works...i got an appointment for sunday. i'm hoping and praying i get someone competent to help me out "live."



Comcast changed the frequency of 4.1 and 44.1 several weeks ago, so you need to rescan your qam tuner to find them again. Comcast changes things around every once in a while. They are getting ready to add a bunch of new hi def chans soon.


----------



## Derek87

thx, Mike. thanks for the recommendation. i will do the best to bite my tongue and let the tech do his work.










i live in Santa Clara 95054


my symptoms.


pretty regular over the past few months break up, bad picture (pixelation) for channels 7.1-11.X (X=1-3) (ie, 7.1 through 11.3)


also, when they moved things around, i also lost 4.1 and 44.1 which i never got around to getting fixed, so hopefully that secondary problem can get solved too.


thanks, derek


ps. all the "extra" extended basic SD channels which i hardly ever watch (except the occasional Giants game when i'm gluttoning for punishment) are fine as well as the other lower channels...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17248449
> 
> 
> Derek87,
> 
> 
> What area do you live in ? I can tell you about the techs in the South Bay, for the most part they are very good at what they do. I've had no problems with any of them that have come to my house. When he/she gets there, show them what you are seeing but let him diagnose the problem. I know the urge is to tell him what you think it is and what to do about it but let him do his job first and then offer your suggestions. I know the urge, I was an electrician in the Navy for 20 years and it's hard not to give him your opinion on what to do about it but try your best to suppress it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From what you have said, it sounds like a weak signal but a lot of things can cause a loss of signal or signal breakups and the tech will do his best to fix it, just let him do his job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes on Sunday and if it gets fixed or not.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/17250206
> 
> 
> Comcast changed the frequency of 4.1 and 44.1 several weeks ago, so you need to rescan your qam tuner to find them again. Comcast changes things around every once in a while. They are getting ready to add a bunch of new hi def chans soon.



i've tried rescanning several times over the past couple of months with no success. i remember reading somewhere in here that the issue may be my "filter" for limited basic.


but since i have a technician here tomorrow, hopefully, things will get cleared up and fixed.


thanks!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17252370
> 
> 
> i've tried rescanning several times over the past couple of months with no success. i remember reading somewhere in here that the issue may be my "filter" for limited basic.
> 
> 
> but since i have a technician here tomorrow, hopefully, things will get cleared up and fixed.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Derek87,


Try inputting 204-1 and 244-1, that's what 4-1 and 44-1 map out to in my area. Those are the SD versions for those channels.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87

thanks for trying to help out, but no dice with those in my area.


i of course, want the HD version of 44.1...4 i hardly watch, but hey, it's HD though for something good occasionally...


i'm sure the SD versions of 4 and 44 are there somewhere in my messy 100+ channels the tuner picks up, though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17252568
> 
> 
> Derek87,
> 
> 
> Try inputting 204-1 and 244-1, that's what 4-1 and 44-1 map out to in my area. Those are the SD versions for those channels.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Milenkod

well, I've signed-up for Comcast Tipple Play today. I'm really sad to end my 13+ years with DirecTV. I've been very happy with them. However, with my wife no longer having a job I have to make some cost-savings sacrifices....saves me over $60/mo. plus, I no longer have to cuss at AT&T DSL on a daily basis.


----------



## Xn0r

Hey,


I recorded about 9m43s of Jimmy Fallon a few days ago to see if I could catch a few of the KNTV audio glitches. I got a bunch of 'em. You can hear little ones throughout, and a few prominent ones (for instance at about 1m5s in when Amy Poehler says "bit", you get the "rolled b" sound).


I put it up on Megaupload. It's pretty big at 1.2GB. I was going to transcode it into H.264 to reduce the size, but figured that it'd be best to leave it "as received" by the Tivo. From what I'm told, the Tivo writes the video to disk pretty much as it comes over the cable.


Here's the URL to the folder. It's in a RAR file split into two files:
http://www.megaupload.com/?f=3FCWXLS2 


Maybe this can be some ammo to get 'em to fix things?


EDIT: BTW, the is a "decoded" .mpeg file, e.g. not an encrypted .tivo file, so it can be played in normal video players like VLC.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17253712
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> I recorded about 9m43s of Jimmy Fallon a few days ago to see if I could catch a few of the KNTV audio glitches. I got a bunch of 'em. You can hear little ones throughout, and a few prominent ones (for instance at about 1m5s in when Amy Poehler says "bit", you get the "rolled b" sound).
> 
> 
> I put it up on Megaupload. It's pretty big at 1.2GB. I was going to transcode it into H.264 to reduce the size, but figured that it'd be best to leave it "as received" by the Tivo. From what I'm told, the Tivo writes the video to disk pretty much as it comes over the cable.
> 
> 
> Here's the URL to the folder. It's in a RAR file split into two files:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?f=3FCWXLS2
> 
> 
> Maybe this can be some ammo to get 'em to fix things?



I doubt it. Some orm of FCC complaint would work, or maybe even flooding Comcast's call center with requests for Sacramento's NBC affiliate to be carried. It's too bad the feed to DirecTV is also bad, else you could call comcast and threnten to leave unless it's fixed.


They don't seem to listen to users, but a call from the FCC or Comcast will likely get someone's attention. Maybe even calling NBC HQ in NYC and complaing might help.


----------



## smthrsd

Anyone esle having no audio on the NFL Redzone channel 427. it worked great last week.


----------



## nocalbruin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smthrsd* /forum/post/17255061
> 
> 
> Anyone esle having no audio on the NFL Redzone channel 427. it worked great last week.



Yup, same problem here.


----------



## pappy97

I got a note earlier this week on my DVR that Red Zone was a free preview this week on 427. I turned it to 427 today and I'm getting "Not Authorized."


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/17254405
> 
> 
> I doubt it. Some orm of FCC complaint would work, or maybe even flooding Comcast's call center with requests for Sacramento's NBC affiliate to be carried. It's too bad the feed to DirecTV is also bad, else you could call comcast and threnten to leave unless it's fixed.
> 
> 
> They don't seem to listen to users, but a call from the FCC or Comcast will likely get someone's attention. Maybe even calling NBC HQ in NYC and complaing might help.



Richard Swank - retired VPoEng at KNTV said he was going to check on the audio problem with the station, but that was a few days and he hasn't posted back yet. I haven't watched any NBC since maybe Tuesday. If it's not fixed by Monday one tactic might be to flood the newsroom with calls about the audio issues, they'll get tired of fielding those calls pretty quick. I say newsroom as there doesn't seem to be anyone in engineering at that station, I know all I get is voicemail(with no return call), I'm guessing everyone else has as well.


Since the station is basically run on autopilot during prime-time by NBC Burbank, calling them might be a way to go as well.


----------



## smthrsd




nocalbruin said:


> Yup, same problem here.[/QUOTE
> 
> audio seems to be working now


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17253712
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> I recorded about 9m43s of Jimmy Fallon a few days ago to see if I could catch a few of the KNTV audio glitches. I got a bunch of 'em. You can hear little ones throughout, and a few prominent ones (for instance at about 1m5s in when Amy Poehler says "bit", you get the "rolled b" sound).
> 
> 
> I put it up on Megaupload. It's pretty big at 1.2GB. I was going to transcode it into H.264 to reduce the size, but figured that it'd be best to leave it "as received" by the Tivo. From what I'm told, the Tivo writes the video to disk pretty much as it comes over the cable.
> 
> 
> Here's the URL to the folder. It's in a RAR file split into two files:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?f=3FCWXLS2
> 
> 
> Maybe this can be some ammo to get 'em to fix things?
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, the is a "decoded" .mpeg file, e.g. not an encrypted .tivo file, so it can be played in normal video players like VLC.



Can't get the 2nd part of the file, says download limit exceeded. Does Megaupload restrict to an amount per day maybe?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17255731
> 
> 
> Can't get the 2nd part of the file, says download limit exceeded. Does Megaupload restrict to an amount per day maybe?



I didn't think it did. I tried to pick a free one that would allow me to upload a 1.2GB file w/o upload or DL restrictions. I first uploaded the file, then found that it limited DL to premium accounts if it was > 1GB. So I used RAR to split it into two pieces and re-uploaded it. Sigh. Maybe I'll try mediafire?


EDIT: According to the text listed under 'The Deal' on the main site, it should allow 20GB of download per day. But perhaps you have to register for the free membership if you do that (just requires an email address to register)?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17255824
> 
> 
> I didn't think it did. I tried to pick a free one that would allow me to upload a 1.2GB file w/o upload or DL restrictions. I first uploaded the file, then found that it limited DL to premium accounts if it was > 1GB. So I used RAR to split it into two pieces and re-uploaded it. Sigh. Maybe I'll try mediafire?



MediaFire is superfast but the free accounts are only good for 100mb per upload. It's not a big deal to me, I know what it sounds like, I was just thinking sending it to KNTV might be worth a try, but it's going to be a little tough to get them to listen to it if they can't get both files.


This whole thing is ridiculous anyway, I can't believe they haven't fixed it already.


RE: registration, could be, although I'm leery of doing that at sites like that as they have a propensity to want to spam you to death.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17255876
> 
> 
> MediaFire is superfast but the free accounts are only good for 100mb per upload. It's not a big deal to me, I know what it sounds like, I was just thinking sending it to KNTV might be worth a try, but it's going to be a little tough to get them to listen to it if they can't get both files.
> 
> 
> This whole thing is ridiculous anyway, I can't believe they haven't fixed it already.



Yeah that's one of the reasons I used megaupload instead. I would have had to split it into ~12 files with RAR to use Mediafire.


I think if you get a free account with megaupload it'll let you DL the other 300MB of the file. At least according to what I read. Downloads for "non-member" access it says "very limited", and for "members" (not premium) it says "limited", and for "premium members" (pay) it's unlimited. I think you get 20GB/day for it.


You can also probably also DL the 2nd file if you just hose the cookies for that site (or DL it with a different browser). It probably doesn't track by IP since that'd cause problems with campus situations with lots of people behind a single NATed IP (e.g. if one person DLed a file, no one else in your whole campus or network could, if they were behind the same IP).


----------



## Keenan

The free reg did the trick, DLing now.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17255959
> 
> 
> The free reg did the trick, DLing now.



Ah good. Lemme know what u think. A lot of little glitches throughout, especially the bit @ about 1m in.


Also, I just did a test DL w/o a registered account, no login, and for whatever reason it allowed me to grab both files without a problem. Mebbe 'cause I used chrome. :shrug:


----------



## Derek87

so...as i promised, i can report back. a Comcast tech showed up this afternoon. i had very little hope i was going to make much headway for several reasons:


1. he showed up and sat parked outside my townhome for at least 20 minutes (i thought he might have been on the telephone but after a while gave up and decided to go up to the van to see what was up. he appeared to be smoking a cigarette and listening to the radio and just daydreaming).


2. he lied to me: he said he checked the signal strength and said it was fine in the cabinet. yet, when i asked him if he could show me the signal entering the house compared to my neighbors. he said sure and then realized he couldn't get into the locked comm box.* fortunately, he was at least resourceful and used a screwdriver to open the lock on the door to our townhouse comm box (shared by 7 homes). (i guess something can be said for not calling someone out when you know they have lied)

_*i need to check with my HOA but i thought comcast had a key to it already._


3. he said i shouldn't really be getting any channels except analog ones unless i had a Comcast box. yet, to his credit, he listened to me and didn't stonewall me and at least attempted to do something. (see below)


So... i hope that's not _too_ much griping, but i think you can see why i was getting very pessimistic and seriously consider this as my last standoff and reason to go to Dish (which has it's own set of issues according to my neighbors).


But, i digress...Things turned out much better than i was thinking it was going to: the tech, after getting into the cabinet: he looked at my connection, removed the filter which turned out to be no small feat consider how hard it seemed for him to disconnect it and presto: things improved.


(i) Signal Strength:

i don't know if "signal scales" are comparable for different TVs or system (they sure don't line up between my TV and what the tech said i should be getting (he said -15 db to 1-2 db vs. what i was seeing previously 26-31 db)), but in the end, i saw a HUGE boost on what the Sony Bravia diagnostic screen said about my channels that i was have problems with.


11.1 went from a 26.9 db which gave me broken audio and muddled video up to 36-37db. all my other 31 db channels (that worked fine previously) also are coming in much higher now (36-37 db)


needless to say, i am thrilled. it was an especially pleasant surprise considering my initial annoyance and pessimism noted above.


(ii) Missing channels:

Moreover, after rescanning channels (takes about 30 minutes on my TV so i was a little worried that after he left this would still be an issue), i can now pull in 4.1 and 44.1, the HD equivalents for KRON and CW.


so: bottom line: if you are a limited basic customer having problems with your service going to a QAM tuner, you likely need a filter removed or modified since it may be not only cutting out channels you rightfully should be getting (digital versions of HD CW and KRON HD)but also reduced signal strength your TV's, etc. see.


(i am keeping my fingers crossed that when they eventually implement filters to block out the "extended basic" SD digital channels at the end of the year, they won't muck up the lower channels again for me)


anyway, thanks for listening and advising me, everyone.


----------



## Keenan

^ It certainly sounds like the trap was blocking, or bleeding into, some of the frequencies associated with those channels. I had the same problem here several months ago when I couldn't get KBCW(712), removed the Expanded Basic trap and everything was fine.



On the KNTV audio front, I just called to see what the best time was to contact someone in engineering. The person in the newsroom gave me the breakdown of how their shifts work and said a little after 2pm would likely be the best time to call. I also explained about the audio problems of the last few weeks, he sounded genuinely interested and said he would pass the info onto the engineering dept. So we'll see...


----------



## Xn0r

Feel free to link the engineer to the capture so they can see/hear it for themselves. Presuming it verifies the problem we are both seeing.


----------



## Derek87

thanks, keenan. i did a search and revisited and found your June posts and discussion.


my experience mirrors yours. the CSR people are definitely schooled to tell people that one can only get HD via their box else i must be getting it OTA. it's funny (sadly) that they try to tell you that surely you must be mistaken about not having an antenna hooked up to pull in the channels.


what really frustrated me (beyond the wasted hour) is i calmly asked (to gauge the person's understanding of what i was discussion) if they know what a QAM tuner was. the answer was "Yes! just give me a sec and i can read what it is." sigh...


but alls well, ends well, i guess. i hope this stays steady for a while...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17257312
> 
> 
> ^ It certainly sounds like the trap was blocking, or bleeding into, some of the frequencies associated with those channels. I had the same problem here several months ago when I couldn't get KBCW(712), removed the Expanded Basic trap and everything was fine.


----------



## walk

He is technically correct, if you have "limited basic" you are only paying for analog channels 2-32 or so. Anything else you get is simply a bonus. If the digital channel is using a frequency inside the trap filter's range, that's tough luck.


The solution is upgrade to "standard" basic and they will remove the trap completely, then you should get every (non-encyrpted) digital channel.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17261366
> 
> 
> He is technically correct, if you have "limited basic" you are only paying for analog channels 2-32 or so. Anything else you get is simply a bonus. If the digital channel is using a frequency inside the trap filter's range, that's tough luck.



The local HD channels are officially part of limited basic.


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17256924
> 
> 
> the tech, after getting into the cabinet: he looked at my connection, removed the filter which turned out to be no small feat consider how hard it seemed for him to disconnect it and presto: things improved.



Sorry that you got a marginal tech, even though he came through.

My experience was better - the tech replaced all old (owner installed) splitters, provided new cabling for me to replace some old RG/59, and seemed willing to discuss issues with 'direct connect QAM' reception on my mom's digital TV.

BTW he used a Comm-Scope brand SV-3G splitter and SV-DC-6G taps; IIRC the latter is used to provide *more* signal to DTAs on branches with analog tuners.

High quality splitters and cabling is extremely important if you have a lot of branches/TVs.


----------



## hiker

So today I see a message on my DCT STB about a free preview of NFL Red Zone channel 427 10-1 PM on Sunday Oct 4. But here I don't see 427 in the guide on DCT STB or TiVo. Channel hasn't been there in past weeks either.


Is this a problem with my headend or is it just not available everywhere yet? If it's not available yet, can't they route the messages only to appropriate STBs?


----------



## Mikef5

*World of More Launches for the first week of October !!*


October 6---*San Jose, Campbell, Los Gatos and Monte Sereno*


October 8---*Alameda, Hayward, San Lorenzo, San Leandro, Union City, Santa Rosa and Kenwood*



Looks like Santa Rosa is no longer in Siberia, along with some other major cities

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87

thanks for the feedback. i'm glad you had a more positive experience. i've had better experiences in the past, too. i guess it's sort of "luck of the draw."


fortunately, i don't really have any big splits in my house. i'm only feeding two sets...but i definitely will keep in mind the option of upgrading my splitter, etc. if i need to in the future.


for my sony, it seems it is happy with a 30-31db signal so 36-37 db now has a fair bit of buffer. (don't know how low i can go except 27db is not enough)....again, all numbers on the "scale" of my Bravia TV's diagnostics.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiveFan* /forum/post/17263335
> 
> 
> Sorry that you got a marginal tech, even though he came through.
> 
> My experience was better - the tech replaced all old (owner installed) splitters, provided new cabling for me to replace some old RG/59, and seemed willing to discuss issues with 'direct connect QAM' reception on my mom's digital TV.
> 
> BTW he used a Comm-Scope brand SV-3G splitter and SV-DC-6G taps; IIRC the latter is used to provide *more* signal to DTAs on branches with analog tuners.
> 
> High quality splitters and cabling is extremely important if you have a lot of branches/TVs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17265205
> 
> 
> So today I see a message on my DCT STB about a free preview of NFL Red Zone channel 427 10-1 PM on Sunday Oct 4. But here I don't see 427 in the guide on DCT STB or TiVo. Channel hasn't been there in past weeks either.
> 
> 
> Is this a problem with my headend or is it just not available everywhere yet? If it's not available yet, can't they route the messages only to appropriate STBs?



Maybe only in the areas with these latest channel additions?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17266954
> 
> *World of More Launches for the first week of October !!*
> 
> 
> October 6---*San Jose, Campbell, Los Gatos and Monte Sereno*
> 
> 
> October 8---*Alameda, Hayward, San Lorenzo, San Leandro, Union City, Santa Rosa and Kenwood*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Santa Rosa is no longer in Siberia, along with some other major cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any news on HDNet/HDNet Movies and those HBO channels? You know me, I'm never satisfied.


----------



## nikeykid

darn no news about oakland yet


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17267318
> 
> 
> Maybe only in the areas with these latest channel additions?



Novato got most of the channels a couple of months ago. If they don't have the bandwidth here, then so be it, but don't sent messages that the channel is available for free view.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17267446
> 
> 
> darn no news about oakland yet



Yup *no Oakland, Fremont, or Newark*, and nothing even close to a rumor about when those areas will get the World of More.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17267607
> 
> 
> Novato got most of the channels a couple of months ago. If they don't have the bandwidth here, then so be it, but don't sent messages that the channel is available for free view.




If your city has already launched "World of More" then lack of bandwith is no longer an excuse. You should be getting that channel in your guide. Possible issue at the Headend maybe? Probabaly should call in on this one


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17266954
> 
> *World of More Launches for the first week of October !!*
> 
> 
> October 6---*San Jose, Campbell, Los Gatos and Monte Sereno*
> 
> 
> October 8---*Alameda, Hayward, San Lorenzo, San Leandro, Union City, Santa Rosa and Kenwood*
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Santa Rosa is no longer in Siberia, along with some other major cities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Drat! That is when I'll loose the extended basic channels I've been getting on limited basic.


Lets see if they are smart enough to keep the digital HD channels they are required to provide with limited basic far enough away from the limited basic trap that they will actually work.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/17267607
> 
> 
> Novato got most of the channels a couple of months ago. If they don't have the bandwidth here, then so be it, but don't sent messages that the channel is available for free view.



Is Novato a 750MHz system? I'm curious about those systems because unless they have plans to expand the capacity we're still going to have a disparity between the "haves" and the "have nots". Either that, or everyone will have no more channels than what a 750MHz plant can handle. It was stated about 18-24 mos ago that the plan was to have all areas carry the same channels, but I don't see how that's going to happen unless some of these systems are upgraded. Maybe even more compression is in the plans...




I will say on the compression front, even though I haven't paid that close attention to it lately(I've accepted the fact that it is what it is), I noticed the gross artifacting on Syfy that I was seeing earlier seems to have subsided. I don't know if it's the material, Comcast actually did something, or I'm just not caring about it anymore, but my memory is telling me it's better.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17267787
> 
> 
> Is Novato a 750MHz system? I'm curious about those systems because unless they have plans to expand the capacity we're still going to have a disparity between the "haves" and the "have nots". Either that, or everyone will have no more channels than what a 750MHz plant can handle. It was stated about 18-24 mos ago that the plan was to have all areas carry the same channels, but I don't see how that's going to happen unless some of these systems are upgraded. Maybe even more compression is in the plans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say on the compression front, even though I haven't paid that close attention to it lately(I've accepted the fact that it is what it is), I noticed the gross artifacting on Syfy that I was seeing earlier seems to have subsided. I don't know if it's the material, Comcast actually did something, or I'm just not caring about it anymore, but my memory is telling me it's better.



With the reclaiming of the analog bandwidth they are able to add these channels even to the 750 MHz areas. That is the easiest and cheapest way to upgrade the system without having to invest in a lot of head end or system equipment upgrades. That is what the " World of More" is about, getting rid of the analog channels and reclaiming the bandwidth to add more channels and other services. You do realize that even in a 1 GHz area like we are, we can't use the entire bandwidth for tv ? I believe the boxes can only see/use approximately 860 MHz, the rest is for other services. So we are basically the same ( or at least close enough for some







) no matter what area you are in.


IMHO, they should just get rid of ALL the analog and go strictly digital just like the other providers are right now. It's time to come into the 21th century and dump the analog all together.


The reason you are probably seeing a better picture on the SyFy is that you are seeing the first signs of your area being upgraded with more bandwidth being available to allot to the channels and thus a better picture.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17268120
> 
> 
> With the reclaiming of the analog bandwidth they are able to add these channels even to the 750 MHz areas. That is the easiest and cheapest way to upgrade the system without having to invest in a lot of head end or system equipment upgrades. That is what the " World of More" is about, getting rid of the analog channels and reclaiming the bandwidth to add more channels and other services. You do realize that even in a 1 GHz area like we are, we can't use the entire bandwidth for tv ? I believe the boxes can only see/use approximately 860 MHz, the rest is for other services. So we are basically the same ( or at least close enough for some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) no matter what area you are in.
> 
> 
> IMHO, they should just get rid of ALL the analog and go strictly digital just like the other providers are right now. It's time to come into the 21th century and dump the analog all together.
> 
> 
> The reason you are probably seeing a better picture on the SyFy is that you are seeing the first signs of your area being upgraded with more bandwidth being available to allot to the channels and thus a better picture.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I realize we only use, or can use, up to 860MHz as there are no tuners in service currently that will tune to the higher frequencies.


And no, any perceived improvement in Syfy would not be due to any analog reclamation being done here locally as SyFy comes pre-packaged with 2 other channels from CMC/HITS, every area gets the same bitrate/compression.


Once the WoM project is completed it will be interesting to see how much, if any, room is left. Is the plan still for everyone to have the same lineups, meaning 860/1000 systems will be restricted to what ever will fit on 750 systems?


Regarding 100% digital, Cablevison is trying to get the FCC to do exactly that. You realize that if they do that, all digital cable TV will very likely be encrypted, requiring some sort decryption device/box? I know what you're thinking, get rid of all the analog and leave the Limited Basic lineup unencrypted but 100% digital. I believe the temptation for cable companies to go 100% encryption as a theft deterrent would be overwhelming, which is what Cablevision is basing their request on. This means all HDHR's, PC tuner cards, QAM tuners in TVs would all become useless. I don't think Comcast intends to go this route, anytime soon anyway, but be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17267787
> 
> 
> I will say on the compression front, even though I haven't paid that close attention to it lately(I've accepted the fact that it is what it is), I noticed the gross artifacting on Syfy that I was seeing earlier seems to have subsided. I don't know if it's the material, Comcast actually did something, or I'm just not caring about it anymore, but my memory is telling me it's better.



I've noticed it being better myself, on shows like Warehouse 13, Sanctuary, etc. It's noticeably better. Before I could hit pause on the Tivo, and I could see the blockiness, artifacts, black squares, etc. Now I don't.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17268273
> 
> 
> Regarding 100% digital, Cablevison is trying to get the FCC to do exactly that. You realize that if they do that, all digital cable TV will very likely be encrypted, requiring some sort decryption device/box? I know what you're thinking, get rid of all the analog and leave the Limited Basic lineup unencrypted but 100% digital. I believe the temptation for cable companies to go 100% encryption as a theft deterrent would be overwhelming, which is what Cablevision is basing their request on. This means all HDHR's, PC tuner cards, QAM tuners in TVs would all become useless. I don't think Comcast intends to go this route, anytime soon anyway, but be careful what you wish for.



I'm confused by this discussion. I thought that's already happened. Isn't everything on Comcast in WoM upgraded areas now 100% digital? E.g., every channel is digital? Isn't that why you need a converter box now for limited basic and basic (or a QAM TV)?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17268439
> 
> 
> I've noticed it being better myself, on shows like Warehouse 13, Sanctuary, etc. It's noticeably better. Before I could hit pause on the Tivo, and I could see the blockiness, artifacts, black squares, etc. Now I don't.



I notice the KNTV audio is still screwed up, which reminds me, it's just after 2pm, time to call KNTV engineering.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Yup *no Oakland, Fremont, or Newark*, and nothing even close to a rumor about when those areas will get the World of More.



Looks like they are moving forward with turning off the analog in Fremont, The analogs now are removed from channel 35-66. The channels above 67 are still there. So they still have 6 or so channels to remove.


This is a big improvement, when I checked a couple of weeks ago there will still 30 channels left to remove


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17268479
> 
> 
> I'm confused by this discussion. I thought that's already happened. Isn't everything on Comcast in WoM upgraded areas now 100% digital? E.g., every channel is digital? Isn't that why you need a converter box now for limited basic and basic (or a QAM TV)?



No, the Limited Basic lineup will still be distributed in analog format, for at least the next few years anyway. At the same time, that same Limited Basic lineup is also being sent out digitally. Those that have equipment to use the digital signals can, like clear-QAM tuners, TiVo, Comcast STBs, etc, but you won't be gaining any space on the system because that block of analog channels would still be there taking up all that space. In other words, every signal you use will be digital, but the analog signals will still be there. What the WoM is doing is reclaiming the Expanded Basic analog lineup, those analog versions will be gone forever and will become unaccessible to "cable ready" TVs/Displays/tuners. That's what the DTAs are for, to convert the now digital Expanded Basic lineup to analog to be sent out on ch 3 or 4 I think, I don't use one so I'm no exactly sure how they work. I know it's going to cause issues with folks that only have digital tuners in their displays though.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17268273
> 
> 
> Yes, I realize we only use, or can use, up to 860MHz as there are no tuners in service currently that will tune to the higher frequencies.
> 
> 
> And no, any perceived improvement in Syfy would not be due to any analog reclamation being done here locally as SyFy comes pre-packaged with 2 other channels from CMC/HITS, every area gets the same bitrate/compression.
> 
> 
> Once the WoM project is completed it will be interesting to see how much, if any, room is left. Is the plan still for everyone to have the same lineups, meaning 860/1000 systems will be restricted to what ever will fit on 750 systems?
> 
> 
> Regarding 100% digital, Cablevison is trying to get the FCC to do exactly that. You realize that if they do that, all digital cable TV will very likely be encrypted, requiring some sort decryption device/box? I know what you're thinking, get rid of all the analog and leave the Limited Basic lineup unencrypted but 100% digital. I believe the temptation for cable companies to go 100% encryption as a theft deterrent would be overwhelming, which is what Cablevision is basing their request on. This means all HDHR's, PC tuner cards, QAM tuners in TVs would all become useless. I don't think Comcast intends to go this route, anytime soon anyway, but be careful what you wish for.



The plan was to have the same lineups in all the areas but if you remember back when we were 550 MHz, did it stop them from adding channels in other areas and not in ours ? I can remember people saying that they shouldn't be limited by us in the 550 MHz and they felt our pain but we were just out of luck. I think it would be nice to have the same thing at the same price in any area of the Bay Area but will that happen ? I hope so but time will tell.


Yes, that's what I meant about the all digital system. Go all digital, leave the Limited Basic unencrypted ( which they are now required to do ) but I wouldn't encrypt the Extended channels but still use the filter traps. That way people that pay for the Extended channels can still use their tv/tuners to view those channels.


To encrypt everything would not be in the best interest of the cable company. What would you have to differentiate your service against some other provider ? Better picture, more channels, ..... maybe but you can say you are the only provider that will let you use your tuner, pc etc. with your Basic lineup without having a box on every tv. Not a big deal for some but to others that is a big deal. There are other things that I think are more important than that but it is one thing that I like about cable.


Personally, I wish they would have multi-room viewing on all your tv's from one box. I wish they would implement a true picture in picture interface so you can watch two channels at once. I wish the Giant's could win the World Series.... but I digress










I don't think that Comcast will go the way of Cablevision, it's just not a very consumer friendly thing to do and the no box on all your tv's for basic cable is still a big draw for them and a selling point for them.


Ok, I'm off to pick up a friend for an early dinner, then it's off to the game. I've got tickets for tonight's game so I'll check back after the game. Season might be over for the Giants but I'm a die-hard fan and a game is a game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17268500
> 
> 
> I notice the KNTV audio is still screwed up, which reminds me, it's just after 2pm, time to call KNTV engineering.



Yeh I still hear it too. I recorded the premier of the new NBC show Trauma (which is set in San Francisco, BTW) last night and watched it, and definitely heard more than a few of the audio glitches.


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/17268570
> 
> 
> Looks like they are moving forward with turning off the analog in Fremont, The analogs now are removed from channel 35-66. The channels above 67 are still there. So they still have 6 or so channels to remove.
> 
> 
> This is a big improvement, when I checked a couple of weeks ago there will still 30 channels left to remove



Same here in Newark, but still *no* time line for the launch of World of More in areas like Oakland/Fremont/Newark which is depressing. A good sign still doesn't tell us whether it coming in two weeks (doesn't look like it is coming next week according to Mikef5), November, or later.

*If it comes in November, it will be four months since at least one Bay Area city had World of More. Just as I [sadly] predicted as it took four months to go from initial Docsis 3.0 rollout to final rollout in Fremont/Newark/etc.*


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17268588
> 
> 
> No, the Limited Basic lineup will still be distributed in analog format, for at least the next few years anyway. At the same time, that same Limited Basic lineup is also being sent out digitally. Those that have equipment to use the digital signals can, like clear-QAM tuners, TiVo, Comcast STBs, etc, but you won't be gaining any space on the system because that block of analog channels would still be there taking up all that space. In other words, every signal you use will be digital, but the analog signals will still be there. What the WoM is doing is reclaiming the Expanded Basic analog lineup, those analog versions will be gone forever and will become unaccessible to "cable ready" TVs/Displays/tuners. That's what the DTAs are for, to convert the now digital Expanded Basic lineup to analog to be sent out on ch 3 or 4 I think, I don't use one so I'm no exactly sure how they work. I know it's going to cause issues with folks that only have digital tuners in their displays though.



OK I think I was confused by what the cable tech told me when they came out to fix the Tivo. He said that "all the channels where digital now". I think what he meant was that the cable boxes and cablecards use only the digital versions of the channels now, even the limited basic chans which still have analog versions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17268860
> 
> 
> OK I think I was confused by what the cable tech told me when they came out to fix the Tivo. He said that "all the channels where digital now". I think what he meant was that the cable boxes and cablecards use only the digital versions of the channels now, even the limited basic chans which still have analog versions.



Right, they'll use the digital versions even though there's still analog version on the line.


I'm sending you a PM about the KNTV audio situation, just spent 1/2 hr on the phone with their engineer, long story short, they are aware of the problems and have been trying to fix it, although there doesn't seem to be a clear answer yet. And it's not just in this market, although it's not in all of their markets, just to give you an idea of what they're going through to find the problem. Really nice guy BTW.


----------



## walk

I thought Comcast got their FCC waiver and will be encrypting all non-basic channels soon?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17268860
> 
> 
> OK I think I was confused by what the cable tech told me when they came out to fix the Tivo. He said that "all the channels where digital now". I think what he meant was that the cable boxes and cablecards use only the digital versions of the channels now, even the limited basic chans which still have analog versions.



I think it has been mentioned before here that the DVRs use the digital signals instead of encoding the analog. I would wonder if the later models even have encoders in them? The encoders Comcast has would do a better job than the DVR.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17268668
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant about the all digital system. Go all digital, leave the Limited Basic unencrypted ( which they are now required to do ) but I wouldn't encrypt the Extended channels but still use the filter traps. That way people that pay for the Extended channels can still use their tv/tuners to view those channels.



That would be a waste of bandwidth as it only takes about 4 regular channels or less for the SD versions of the Extended Basic. Even if you put the HD versions there too there would still be bandwidth left over unless they are going to ADD more channels to Extended Basic.


I would think there would be a major revision of tiers but they may be afraid of too many changes too soon might really piss their customers off. I also thought the paced rollout might be due to removing any traps on lines then encrypting the extended basic. But I think you or someone else mentioned their "converter" boxes couldn't decrypt. Kinda messy.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17269347
> 
> 
> I thought Comcast got their FCC waiver and will be encrypting all non-basic channels soon?



Yes, they got a waiver to use encryption on the DTA. I would say it's more a matter of _when_ they will be encrypting the Expanded Basic lineup, there doesn't seem to be any doubt they _will_ do it. It's basically maintaining the status quo, it was just a matter of being allowed to use the DTAs to do it(or undo it as it were).


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17269458
> 
> 
> I think it has been mentioned before here that the DVRs use the digital signals instead of encoding the analog. I would wonder if the later models even have encoders in them? The encoders Comcast has would do a better job than the DVR.



It's been a while since I've used a Comcast-provided DVR (and I don't miss them at all), but I think the main difference between the 6xxx and 3xxx Motorola DVRs is that that the former has analog tuners, and the latter does not.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/17268570
> 
> 
> Looks like they are moving forward with turning off the analog in Fremont, The analogs now are removed from channel 35-66. The channels above 67 are still there. So they still have 6 or so channels to remove.
> 
> 
> This is a big improvement, when I checked a couple of weeks ago there will still 30 channels left to remove



In this part of Fremont (Northgate), analog channels 40-60 have been gone since May, but I'm now seeing all of 35-66 removed also. Still hoping the rumor of 10/13 is true...


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17270423
> 
> 
> In this part of Fremont (Northgate), analog channels 40-60 have been gone since May, but I'm now seeing all of 35-66 removed also. Still hoping the rumor of 10/13 is true...



Northgate rules (Grew up there)!










Where did a rumor of 10/13 come from? Did someone in Fremont get a flier? I'm really ticked off by the lack of any word about timing for Fremont/Newark/Oakland getting World of More.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17270558
> 
> 
> Northgate rules (Grew up there)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did a rumor of 10/13 come from? Did someone in Fremont get a flier? I'm really ticked off by the lack of any word about timing for Fremont/Newark/Oakland getting World of More.



The CSR I talked to about a month ago said 10/13, and someone else here (don't remember who, but I think it was about 2 weeks ago) said they got a flier about Fremont that said 10/12 or 10/13.


----------



## AndyN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17270769
> 
> 
> The CSR I talked to about a month ago said 10/13, and someone else here (don't remember who, but I think it was about 2 weeks ago) said they got a flier about Fremont that said 10/12 or 10/13.



Here in the warm springs area I got a flier about the world of more for mid October. I don't remember the date but think it was 10/13.


----------



## millerwill

I also got the date 10/13 several weeks ago when talking to Comcast about my DCX. Hope it holds true.


----------



## mgoofy24

I've been having a strange issue with my Comcast Cable in SF. I've got on TV hooked up through a box, working fine. My other TV is hooked up through its built in tuner (Westinghouse W3223), and it worked great up until a few months ago (perhaps around the time of the switch to digital?). Since then, my digital channels (like 2-1) have been lagging out, getting worse and worse. Recently, I re-scanned and lost tons of channels that I used to get (most of 40-80) just fine.


Any ideas what this issue could be? Is it signal strength? Is my tuner in my TV dying? Has anyone else had these problems in San Francisco?


Also, the cable line to this TV is split once to my cable modem (not sure how many times it is split under the house). I've had a spate of internet connectivity issues during this same time, but the internet has been stabilized recently, yet the channels I used to get on this TV still no longer show up?


Should I just go get a box from Comcast for this second TV, or is there a fix?


Thanks!


----------



## ryany84

I'm having the Same issues as #11598. I have a Panasonic HDTV and last month i did a channel scan and i got all the Basic HD CHannel. FOX, CBS, ABC ETC... and now i've lost FOX HD and CBS HD. Also all the digital channels like USA, MTV, FX have changed channels from the 111's to 71's, i looked for the channels manually. Is anyone experienceign the same problems? Will i get FOX HD Back? I NEED to watch my Football in HD. I already have a HD DVR Downstairs and the 2 free converter boxes hooked up to my other TV's.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17269527
> 
> 
> That would be a waste of bandwidth as it only takes about 4 regular channels or less for the SD versions of the Extended Basic. Even if you put the HD versions there too there would still be bandwidth left over unless they are going to ADD more channels to Extended Basic.
> 
> 
> I would think there would be a major revision of tiers but they may be afraid of too many changes too soon might really piss their customers off. I also thought the paced rollout might be due to removing any traps on lines then encrypting the extended basic. But I think you or someone else mentioned their "converter" boxes couldn't decrypt. Kinda messy.



OK, since the Giant's won tonight I'm going to be nice. What in this statement wastes bandwidth ?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mikef5 View Post
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant about the all digital system. Go all digital, leave the Limited Basic unencrypted ( which they are now required to do ) but I wouldn't encrypt the Extended channels but still use the filter traps. That way people that pay for the Extended channels can still use their tv/tuners to view those channels.



Dropping all analog and going all digital you would gain bandwidth to use for the addition of more channels. Using a frequency trap would allow you to block people that haven't paid for Extended basic but would also allow those that are paying for it to be able to use their own digital tuners/tv's without having to have a box. Extended basic in most areas is already digital and the analog channels are gone. They already use the traps now to block the extended channels for those that are only paying for limited basic. So how is this a waste of bandwidth ? It doesn't you in fact gain bandwidth and you keep people happy that want to use their own tuners/tv's to view the extended basic channels that they are paying for by leaving them unencrypted for them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*New channels being added to the Bay Area*


*September 30th*

*NBA League Pass HD* will launch on channel 450 as an a-la-carte service in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*NHL/MLB League Pass HD* will launch on channel 460 as an a-la-carte service in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*truTV HD* will launch on channel 748 in the Starter HD package in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*CNN Headline News HD* will launch on channel 774 in the Starter HD package in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*Tennis HD* will launch on channel 786 in the Sports & Entertainment package in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*ESPN U HD* will launch on channel 788 in the Digital Preferred package in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley, Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.

*TCM HD* will launch on channel 789 in the Digital Preferred package in Burlingame, Palo Alto, Healdsburg, Rohnert Park, Petaluma, Brentwood, Pleasanton, Pittsburg, Vacaville, Rio Vista, San Mateo, S. San Francisco, Daly City, Castro Valley. , Novato, San Rafael, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Mountain View, Saratoga, Milpitas, Los Altos.


*Going forward the above channels will launch the same time as the other World of More channel changes. (Starting with next weeks schedule)*


Never thought that I'd see or hear " Ala Carte " on Comcast, it sounds so..... French

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

What is MLB League Pass?


And uh, how's about those HBO channels? Any news on those, or are they headed to the same "file" that the HDNet channels are in?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17271327
> 
> 
> What is MLB League Pass?
> 
> 
> And uh, how's about those HBO channels? Any news on those, or are they headed to the same "file" that the HDNet channels are in?



Not a clue. I came back from the game and found this in my in box









I'll ask tomorrow. As far as the other HBO channels that didn't make it in the last channel adds.... nothing yet but then again they've been trying to finish up this digital conversion before the end of the year, so far it looks like they might make it.


On another note, now I remember why I don't like night games.... I froze my butt off, guess I'm getting to old or I needed more anti-freeze










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17271354
> 
> 
> Not a clue. I came back from the game and found this in my in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask tomorrow. As far as the other HBO channels that didn't make it in the last channel adds.... nothing yet but then again they've been trying to finish up this digital conversion before the end of the year, so far it looks like they might make it.
> 
> 
> On another note, now I remember why I don't like night games.... I froze my butt off, guess I'm getting to old or I needed more anti-freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It's age, the skin gets thinner, becomes like paper, feels like it too.


----------



## Xn0r

PacBell must have been pretty chilly tonight. It was cold here in the South Bay.


Also, no joy on any of those new channels so far.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17271303
> 
> *New channels being added to the Bay Area*
> 
> 
> *September 30th*
> 
> 
> *truTV HD* will launch on channel 748 in the Starter HD package
> *CNN Headline News HD* will launch on channel 774 in the Starter HD package
> *Tennis HD* will launch on channel 786 in the Sports & Entertainment package
> *ESPN U HD* will launch on channel 788 in the Digital Preferred package
> *TCM HD* will launch on channel 789 in the Digital Preferred package





My cable boxes in Vallejo had a message this morning about us now having the 5 channels listed above but they were not present when I checked. We haven't gotten any new HDs so far and may not until November although we have lost the 41-60 analogues. Could the message have been erroneous?


----------



## dandrewk

Any word, official, rumor or false hope, about an official Comcast TiVO availability in the Bay Area? Or do I really have to move to New England???


----------



## masoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17271303
> 
> *New channels being added to the Bay Area*
> 
> *September 30th*



I didn't see the word "Berkeley" anywhere in that message.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17271507
> 
> 
> PacBell must have been pretty chilly tonight. It was cold here in the South Bay.
> 
> 
> Also, no joy on any of those new channels so far.



I'm in Sunnyvale, and now get Tennis HD, CNN Headline news and TruTV HD. I only subscribe to Digital Starter plus Sports package, so can't speak for those new channels in the Preferred package. The channel lineup brochure that I just picked up from the office two weeks ago is now out-of-date.


Thanks to MikeF for the good news. Yeah, HBO Signature would be nice...


----------



## Derek87

Sounds like a signal strength issue to me, but i'm not sure if it's the same issue i ran across in my setup because it sounds like you wouldn't have filter given your HD DVR and having a full package as opposed to limited basic like me.


here's what i would do to test: remove as many splitters as possible and send a "fuller" or full strength signal to your Panasonic and see if that clears things up. if that's the case, it's a signal issue.


if it is, then your recourses are to go to Comcast (who may just say you are splitting your signal too thin and that's your problem) or to buy better splitters or to buy a signal booster which i'm sure you can find suggestions for if you use the search engine for this forum (there is a popular Motorola unit that runs around $30?)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17271171
> 
> 
> I'm having the Same issues as #11598. I have a Panasonic HDTV and last month i did a channel scan and i got all the Basic HD CHannel. FOX, CBS, ABC ETC... and now i've lost FOX HD and CBS HD. Also all the digital channels like USA, MTV, FX have changed channels from the 111's to 71's, i looked for the channels manually. Is anyone experienceign the same problems? Will i get FOX HD Back? I NEED to watch my Football in HD. I already have a HD DVR Downstairs and the 2 free converter boxes hooked up to my other TV's.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *masoo* /forum/post/17272847
> 
> 
> I didn't see the word "Berkeley" anywhere in that message.



Can those of us who have not been receiving this expanded service for the last several months--and paying the same as others--apply for a refund?


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17271303
> 
> *New channels being added to the Bay Area*
> 
> 
> *September 30th*
> 
> ........
> 
> 
> *Going forward the above channels will launch the same time as the other World of More channel changes. (Starting with next weeks schedule)*
> 
> 
> Never thought that I'd see or hear " Ala Carte " on Comcast, it sounds so..... French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



OK...I see that Pleasanton and Castro Valley are listed among the cities. Since Dublin is inbetween the two, would that mean it's included as well? ...just hoping


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17273237
> 
> 
> Can those of us who have not been receiving this expanded service for the last several months--and paying the same as others--apply for a refund?



You have the same chance of that as you have of being exempt from the rate increases scheduled for 10/15 ( http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...rss.technology ) even if you still don't have the additional channels. That is none and less than none. Believe me, I feel your pain. We're supposed to get the WOM roll out in November (I hope) but I'm sure that my bill will go up before that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17273248
> 
> 
> OK...I see that Pleasanton and Castro Valley are listed among the cities. Since Dublin is inbetween the two, would that mean it's included as well? ...just hoping



Hah, don't bet on that at all. Virtually every city/town surrounding Santa Rosa was upgraded a few months ago yet we're still waiting. Supposedly next week or so, but the point is, geography can mean very little when it comes to these things.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17271279
> 
> 
> Dropping all analog and going all digital you would gain bandwidth to use for the addition of more channels. Using a frequency trap would allow you to block people that haven't paid for Extended basic but would also allow those that are paying for it to be able to use their own digital tuners/tv's without having to have a box. Extended basic in most areas is already digital and the analog channels are gone. They already use the traps now to block the extended channels for those that are only paying for limited basic. So how is this a waste of bandwidth ? It doesn't you in fact gain bandwidth and you keep people happy that want to use their own tuners/tv's to view the extended basic channels that they are paying for by leaving them unencrypted for them.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Simply because it doesn't take 40 channels if you move both the SD digital version (about 4 channels) and the HD versions (which of course they would 3 pack as they do now and take about 14-15 channels) to the filter range you would have channels left over. Do the math. Are you saying the filters are adjustable for range? Then that would also help explain the slow rollout as they have to adjust or change the filters.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17273409
> 
> 
> Simply because it doesn't take 40 channels if you move both the SD digital version (about 4 channels) and the HD versions (which of course they would 3 pack as they do now and take about 14-15 channels) to the filter range you would have channels left over. Do the math. Are you saying the filters are adjustable for range? Then that would also help explain the slow rollout as they have to adjust or change the filters.



Pretty sure they are not adjustable, the inline barrel trap that was on my line certainly isn't/wasn't. I think that's one of the advantages of the DTA, I think it can be adjusted, and from someone sitting on their butt in front of a computer terminal, not by having to do a truck roll to physically change it.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17273248
> 
> 
> OK...I see that Pleasanton and Castro Valley are listed among the cities. Since Dublin is inbetween the two, would that mean it's included as well? ...just hoping




You've already had "World of More" launch in Dublin so you should be getting those channels. It works like this, If you've already had the WOM launched in your city then you should be getting the additional channels that were added today. The rest of us have to wait until WOM launches in our respective cities.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgoofy24* /forum/post/17271101
> 
> 
> I've been having a strange issue with my Comcast Cable in SF. I've got on TV hooked up through a box, working fine. My other TV is hooked up through its built in tuner (Westinghouse W3223), and it worked great up until a few months ago (perhaps around the time of the switch to digital?). Since then, my digital channels (like 2-1) have been lagging out, getting worse and worse. Recently, I re-scanned and lost tons of channels that I used to get (most of 40-80) just fine.
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this issue could be? Is it signal strength? Is my tuner in my TV dying? Has anyone else had these problems in San Francisco?
> 
> 
> Also, the cable line to this TV is split once to my cable modem (not sure how many times it is split under the house). I've had a spate of internet connectivity issues during this same time, but the internet has been stabilized recently, yet the channels I used to get on this TV still no longer show up?
> 
> 
> Should I just go get a box from Comcast for this second TV, or is there a fix?
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17271171
> 
> 
> I'm having the Same issues as #11598. I have a Panasonic HDTV and last month i did a channel scan and i got all the Basic HD CHannel. FOX, CBS, ABC ETC... and now i've lost FOX HD and CBS HD. Also all the digital channels like USA, MTV, FX have changed channels from the 111's to 71's, i looked for the channels manually. Is anyone experienceign the same problems? Will i get FOX HD Back? I NEED to watch my Football in HD. I already have a HD DVR Downstairs and the 2 free converter boxes hooked up to my other TV's.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17273202
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signal strength issue to me, but i'm not sure if it's the same issue i ran across in my setup because it sounds like you wouldn't have filter given your HD DVR and having a full package as opposed to limited basic like me.
> 
> 
> here's what i would do to test: remove as many splitters as possible and send a "fuller" or full strength signal to your Panasonic and see if that clears things up. if that's the case, it's a signal issue.
> 
> 
> if it is, then your recourses are to go to Comcast (who may just say you are splitting your signal too thin and that's your problem) or to buy better splitters or to buy a signal booster which i'm sure you can find suggestions for if you use the search engine for this forum (there is a popular Motorola unit that runs around $30?)



It does sound like very much like it, sort of. RF ch 71 is very close to that Expanded Basic trap frequency cutoff, and as these traps are not brick wall it very well could be that the trap is bleeding enough that it's blocking the signal for that FOX channel. Neither poster is very clear on whether they do in fact receive the Expanded Basic lineup though so it's hard to say if a trap is the problem.


It could also be a case of load balancing/tilt from the node/amplifier. This can happen when new line is put in and/or channels are moved around. Having issues with internet connectivity/speed is one symptom of this. If that's the case, only Comcast can fix it, and it's typically not one of the normal install guys.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17273583
> 
> 
> You've already had "World of More" launch in Dublin so you should be getting those channels. It works like this, If you've already had the WOM launched in your city then you should be getting the additional channels that were added today. The rest of us have to wait until WOM launches in our respective cities.



Thanks for the clarification. I get my Comcast installed on Monday so I'll get all these goodies from the get-go.

Horay!...sort of....sad to leave DirecTV.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17273510
> 
> 
> Pretty sure they are not adjustable, the inline barrel trap that was on my line certainly isn't/wasn't. I think that's one of the advantages of the DTA, I think it can be adjusted, and from someone sitting on their butt in front of a computer terminal, not by having to do a truck roll to physically change it.



Yup, I agree. The traps look to be a pretty old technology and built to be cheap. I would love to be able to tune in the HD Expanded Basic channels on my open QAM computer tuners. At some point maybe 4-5 years from now SD will be history since statistics show that people replace their TVs every 4-5 years (not me but this may not cover HT owners) and by then most sets will be HD.


Maybe Comcast is planning to add a bunch more channels to Expanded Basic and a bunch more dollars to the price thus boosting sales for satellite providers.


For the fun of it I was tuning around the Limited Basic channels using the NTSC tuner on my Pioneer set and noting how many channels Comcast seems to be playing as "center cut." I've been noticing that some shows are no longer composing for the 4:3 safe area. Neither are some composing for overscan resulting in some text at the bottom being cut off.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17271327
> 
> 
> What is MLB League Pass?



I assume that MLB (and NBA and NHL) League Pass is the baseball (basketball, hockey) equivalent of DirecTV's NFL Sunday Ticket.


(If you're asking about what "MLB" is, it's Major League Baseball, which is the name for the combined National League and American League.)


-- Don


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17273409
> 
> 
> Simply because it doesn't take 40 channels if you move both the SD digital version (about 4 channels) and the HD versions (which of course they would 3 pack as they do now and take about 14-15 channels) to the filter range you would have channels left over. Do the math. Are you saying the filters are adjustable for range? Then that would also help explain the slow rollout as they have to adjust or change the filters.



The bandwidth of the filter is irrelevant. The only people who have the filter are those who only have limited basic. Since those channels above limited basic need to be encrypted anyway, it does not matter if an encrypted channel falls inside the filter or out of it since those with the filter should not be getting them anyway.


On another note, comcast could save bandwidth by only including the HD version of a channel and limiting the resolution in the STB for those who don't want to pay the HD surcharge.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17274178
> 
> 
> I assume that MLB (and NBA and NHL) League Pass is the baseball (basketball, hockey) equivalent of DirecTV's NFL Sunday Ticket.
> 
> 
> (If you're asking about what "MLB" is, it's Major League Baseball, which is the name for the combined National League and American League.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



That equivalent being MLBEI(Major League Baseball Extra Innings) which as you say, is baseball's Sunday Ticket. I asked because with only one channel, how could it possibly be anything like MLBEI. I know Comcast has a few SD channels they use for MLBEI, but how many takers do they get for a few SD channels at the going MLBEI subscription rate, especially if there is no guarantee of seeing "every game of your favorite team"?


It can't be MLB-HD as they already have that channel. Great channel BTW, used to watch it on DirecTV before I trimmed my programming down, if you're a baseball fan MLB-HD is a must-have.


Anyway, I'm curious to see what that channel is all about.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone, that is getting the new channels and has a Tivo, what are you seeing ?? Guide data ? Right program on the right channel ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## PerkyNot

Mikef5,


I have a I am not getting the new channels. I also lost channels. Here's the list: SPEEDHD 731, BRAVO 733, FXHDP 741, EHD 753, TRAVHD 755, FNCHD 760, FOX BUSINESS 761, CNBCHD 762, TOONHD 766, ENCR1H 775, HMHD 794. I get Guide Data but it says Searchiing for signal. I have a TIVO DVR HD. I called Tivo and reset my box. I called Comcast and was told me they would send out a Tech and replace my Mcard. Doesn't make to me so I'll call for the Tech.


John


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17275033
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> I have a I am not getting the new channels. I also lost channels. Here's the list: SPEEDHD 731, BRAVO 733, FXHDP 741, EHD 753, TRAVHD 755, FNCHD 760, FOX BUSINESS 761, CNBCHD 762, TOONHD 766, ENCR1H 775, HMHD 794. I get Guide Data but it says Searchiing for signal. I have a TIVO DVR HD. I called Tivo and reset my box. I called Comcast and was told me they would send out a Tech and replace my Mcard. Doesn't make to me so I'll call for the Tech.
> 
> 
> John



John,


It could be a bad M-card it's hard to tell without really being there to see it. Have you tried switching tuners ? On your remote, hit the button in the upper right corner that says " Live Tv" that will switch between the two tuners. That should tell you if it just one of the tuners going bad or if it's the whole card going bad. Other than that let the Tech do his job, it's their M-card and they are responsible to get it to work for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17275033
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> I have a I am not getting the new channels. I also lost channels. Here's the list: SPEEDHD 731, BRAVO 733, FXHDP 741, EHD 753, TRAVHD 755, FNCHD 760, FOX BUSINESS 761, CNBCHD 762, TOONHD 766, ENCR1H 775, HMHD 794. I get Guide Data but it says Searchiing for signal. I have a TIVO DVR HD. I called Tivo and reset my box. I called Comcast and was told me they would send out a Tech and replace my Mcard. Doesn't make to me so I'll call for the Tech.
> 
> 
> John



Times like this is the reason why I also rent out one of Comcast's HD digital box to compare to (that and on-demand).


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17273202
> 
> 
> Sounds like a signal strength issue to me, but i'm not sure if it's the same issue i ran across in my setup because it sounds like you wouldn't have filter given your HD DVR and having a full package as opposed to limited basic like me.
> 
> 
> here's what i would do to test: remove as many splitters as possible and send a "fuller" or full strength signal to your Panasonic and see if that clears things up. if that's the case, it's a signal issue.
> 
> 
> if it is, then your recourses are to go to Comcast (who may just say you are splitting your signal too thin and that's your problem) or to buy better splitters or to buy a signal booster which i'm sure you can find suggestions for if you use the search engine for this forum (there is a popular Motorola unit that runs around $30?)



Thanks for the advice. But, i was just informed by my roommate that he has also experienced the same issue with his TV which is the same as my TV. He has also lost FOX HD and CBS HD. We still have all the other basic HD Channels ABC HD, NBC HD, CWHD PBS HD. We are both directly plugged into the coax cable, no Comacast HD Boxes on our TV's. Anyone else experince channel loss?


----------



## Cal1981

Still no sign of the five HD channels listed on the STB message this morning, (truTV HD, CNN Headline News HD, Tennis HD, ESPN U HD, TCM HD) but I did get a card today from Comcast announcing the WOM roll out in Vallejo "beginning" the week of 11/2. What exactly does the word beginning mean in this context?


----------



## rsra13

So for the ones that have had all the WoM channels for a few weeks now, what's your favorite channel?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17275698
> 
> 
> Still no sign of the five HD channels listed on the STB message this morning, (truTV HD, CNN Headline News HD, Tennis HD, ESPN U HD, TCM HD) but I did get a card today from Comcast announcing the WOM roll out in Vallejo "beginning" the week of 11/2. What exactly does the word beginning mean in this context?




Seems like you recieved that message sent to your cable box in error Cal.

You won't be getting those channels until WOM rolls out in your area, based on the post card you got in the mail and also other things I've read that won't be until early Nov. in Vallejo. I think they use " beginning the week of" just to give themselves some wiggle room in case they run into some technical issues in rolling out those channels. So it will happend early that week( monday, tuesday, wed.). I just don't think they want to be tied down to a specific date


----------



## stormer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17275415
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. But, i was just informed by my roommate that he has also experienced the same issue with his TV which is the same as my TV. He has also lost FOX HD and CBS HD. We still have all the other basic HD Channels ABC HD, NBC HD, CWHD PBS HD. We are both directly plugged into the coax cable, no Comacast HD Boxes on our TV's. Anyone else experince channel loss?



You're not the only one...I'm on limited basic with a single tv (straight coax cable from the outlet to the tv) that had scanned both FOX and CBS HD a couple months ago, but had them mysteriously disappear a couple days ago. All the other basic HD channels still scan fine for me though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17275415
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. But, i was just informed by my roommate that he has also experienced the same issue with his TV which is the same as my TV. He has also lost FOX HD and CBS HD. We still have all the other basic HD Channels ABC HD, NBC HD, CWHD PBS HD. We are both directly plugged into the coax cable, no Comacast HD Boxes on our TV's. Anyone else experince channel loss?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormer* /forum/post/17275878
> 
> 
> You're not the only one...I'm on limited basic with a single tv (straight coax cable from the outlet to the tv) that had scanned both FOX and CBS HD a couple months ago, but had them mysteriously disappear a couple days ago. All the other basic HD channels still scan fine for me though.



What programing package do you guys have? If it's just Limited Basic then the problem is almost certainly a case of the RF frequency that KPIX and KTVU were moved to is being blocked by the Expanded Basic trap bleedover.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/17274255
> 
> 
> The bandwidth of the filter is irrelevant. The only people who have the filter are those who only have limited basic. Since those channels above limited basic need to be encrypted anyway, it does not matter if an encrypted channel falls inside the filter or out of it since those with the filter should not be getting them anyway.



In my area and probably most others the local HD channels are way above the Limited Basic channels in fact above the Expanded Basic channels. I didn't have Expanded Basic up until about a year and a half ago. There was a filter on my line but I got the local HD channels and a bunch of other channels that were part of the older Digital Classic package. Those were all mapped above channel 76. To get the Sci-Fi channel I had to change to the Digital Starter package which included Expanded Basic so the trap was removed. Since I have an HDHomeRun I know where all the channels are located frequency wise.


----------



## Mikef5

So it looks like Tivo and Comcast got it right this time. I've already got Guide data for the new channels on my Tivo-HD and it's showing the proper programming for those channels.

Anyone not getting guide data on your Tivo or that is not correct ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## pappy97

Does anyone who has World of More have NFL Red Zone HD? There are reports about certain Comcast markets across the US that have it in HD, and I figured that people with WoM would have it. Is that the case? Thx.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17273195
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, and now get Tennis HD, CNN Headline news and TruTV HD. I only subscribe to Digital Starter plus Sports package, so can't speak for those new channels in the Preferred package. The channel lineup brochure that I just picked up from the office two weeks ago is now out-of-date.
> 
> 
> Thanks to MikeF for the good news. Yeah, HBO Signature would be nice...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17274678
> 
> 
> Anyone, that is getting the new channels and has a Tivo, what are you seeing ?? Guide data ? Right program on the right channel ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I get "not authorized" for the two low channels (450, 460), which is to be expected since I don't subscribe to them. So it looks like I would receive them if I subscribed.


Both the cable box and the Tivo get these new channels:


748 truTV HD

774 CNN Headline News HD

786 Tennis HD

788 ESPNU HD

789 TCM HD


The PG data for the Comcast cable box seems good.


Tivo, of course, has no program data for the new ones. Just "To be announced" which is normal for new channels which the cable card picks up but the Tivo doesn't know about. Plan to submit a line up report today.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17273603
> 
> 
> It does sound like very much like it, sort of. RF ch 71 is very close to that Expanded Basic trap frequency cutoff, and as these traps are not brick wall it very well could be that the trap is bleeding enough that it's blocking the signal for that FOX channel. Neither poster is very clear on whether they do in fact receive the Expanded Basic lineup though so it's hard to say if a trap is the problem.
> 
> 
> It could also be a case of load balancing/tilt from the node/amplifier. This can happen when new line is put in and/or channels are moved around. Having issues with internet connectivity/speed is one symptom of this. If that's the case, only Comcast can fix it, and it's typically not one of the normal install guys.



I've had so much weird stuff happen with my cable in the past that it seems like it could be anything to me. For instance, the SD box in my bedroom suddenly stopped receiving a few different random channels. Everything else was fine. Comcast had to send a tech. Turns out it was the cable from my wall to the TV that just suddenly "went bad" for no reason (it wasn't touched).


I also wonder if the type of cable used can make a difference. For instance, RG-59 vs RG-6.


----------



## pappy97

My wife is a Headline News fanatic. *It would make her year if it turns out that CNN Headline News HD does NOT have that annoying "Comcast Newsmakers" segment for the last few minutes of every half-hour and rather had the last segment of Headline News.
*


Has anyone who has WoM now checked out Headline News HD? Any chance that my wife's year will be made once we get WoM? Thx.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17276421
> 
> 
> I get "not authorized" for the two low channels (450, 460), which is to be expected since I don't subscribe to them. So it looks like I would receive them if I subscribed.
> 
> 
> Both the cable box and the Tivo get these new channels:
> 
> 
> 748 truTV HD
> 
> 774 CNN Headline News HD
> 
> 786 Tennis HD
> 
> 788 ESPNU HD
> 
> 789 TCM HD
> 
> 
> The PG data for the Comcast cable box seems good.
> 
> 
> Tivo, of course, has no program data for the new ones. Just "To be announced" which is normal for new channels which the cable card picks up but the Tivo doesn't know about. Plan to submit a line up report today.



Xn0r,


I'm getting Guide data for the new channels on my TivoHD so you should also. Try doing a connection to Tivo to try and get it to download the guide data. I got the upgrade message and the new guide data when I did it so it is available.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17276453
> 
> 
> My wife is a Headline News fanatic. *It would make her year if it turns out that CNN Headline News HD does NOT have that annoying "Comcast Newsmakers" segment for the last few minutes of every half-hour and rather had the last segment of Headline News.
> *
> 
> 
> Has anyone who has WoM now checked out Headline News HD? Any chance that my wife's year will be made once we get WoM? Thx.



Pappy97,


I don't watch HLN-HD but I checked the guide data for it and it looks like it shows the same thing as the SD channel. I hope this channel isn't just an upconverted version of the SD channel but looking at the guide they're both showing the same thing at the same time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17276437
> 
> 
> I've had so much weird stuff happen with my cable in the past that it seems like it could be anything to me. For instance, the SD box in my bedroom suddenly stopped receiving a few different random channels. Everything else was fine. Comcast had to send a tech. Turns out it was the cable from my wall to the TV that just suddenly "went bad" for no reason (it wasn't touched).
> 
> 
> I also wonder if the type of cable used can make a difference. For instance, RG-59 vs RG-6.



Yeah, when it comes cable systems bugaboos it can run the gamut as to causes and solutions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17276410
> 
> 
> Does anyone who has World of More have NFL Red Zone HD? There are reports about certain Comcast markets across the US that have it in HD, and I figured that people with WoM would have it. Is that the case? Thx.



Is this channel even active on any day but Sunday?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17276476
> 
> 
> Xn0r,
> 
> 
> I'm getting Guide data for the new channels on my TivoHD so you should also. Try doing a connection to Tivo to try and get it to download the guide data. I got the upgrade message and the new guide data when I did it so it is available.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah it did the update last night at 2:30AM before the new chans were even there. So I just forced a connection. It's loading data right now. Hopefully it'll pull in the new chans. And hopefully it'll also correct the PG guide error with 841 (Thriller Max HD) that I submitted on the 21st.


EDIT: I forced a daily call and it actually added the channels!!! All the PG data looks good too. The ESPNU channel was showing vollyball when the guide said HS football, but I think that's because the Vball game ran a little long. Right now it's showing HS football and matching the guide. The Tivo and Comcast STB PG guide data also agree.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17276593
> 
> 
> Yeah it did the update last night at 2:30AM before the new chans were even there. So I just forced a connection. It's loading data right now. Hopefully it'll pull in the new chans. And hopefully it'll also correct the PG guide error with 841 (Thriller Max HD) that I submitted on the 21st.



Xn0r,


The guide data for channel 841 ( Thriller Max HD) is still wrong, on the Tivo, even after these new channels got their guide data.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Does Comcast have money to spend or what!?









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17276634


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17276717
> 
> 
> Does Comcast have money to spend or what!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17276634



Wow, the way the article reads it's a done deal. Deal or no Deal, that's a lot of cash to spend. Wish I had $48.44 billion in my bank account









I reread the article and it was only a $35 billion deal but I'd still put that in my account.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17276700
> 
> 
> Xn0r,
> 
> 
> The guide data for channel 841 ( Thriller Max HD) is still wrong, on the Tivo, even after these new channels got their guide data.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yep. Same here. No fix. I wonder if I should resubmit it. It's been 11 days since I put in the lineup fix request with tivo and so far nada.


The feed is for 841 appears to be a west coast feed, but the PG data appears to be for the east coast feed of the channel (the show which is actually on the channel is one listed three hours ago in the PG).


----------



## wanderance

Anyone else lose some channels recently?


Not sure of the extent, but I got home and Speed HD, Bravo HD, and Encore HD are just blank with no signal.


This is in Redwood Shores.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/17277029
> 
> 
> Anyone else lose some channels recently?
> 
> 
> Not sure of the extent, but I got home and Speed HD, Bravo HD, and Encore HD are just blank with no signal.
> 
> 
> This is in Redwood Shores.



That's likely an outage, or something going on with your wiring/equipment. Speed, Bravo, and Encore is working here. I'd call. Sometimes they have a recording, or the CSR can tell you about a possible outage.


Also, if you're an internet customer, you can log in and check local status on comcast.net.


----------



## R8der

This KNTV problem is getting so bad we are about ready to give up on a few shows we normally watch on NBC. Hopefully they get it fixed soon!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17277746
> 
> 
> This KNTV problem is getting so bad we are about ready to give up on a few shows we normally watch on NBC. Hopefully they get it fixed soon!



I just got a bit of the 11pm news and some of Conan, and yeah, it sounds like it's getting really bad. I recorded the news and a portion of Conan to send to KNTV.


----------



## Xn0r

I heard several glitches on my recording of Mercy tonight.


----------



## rsra13

Are other markets having the same issue? Or is it a KNTV issue? Are the SD channels having the same issue?

Here in San Jose we have another NBC channel, the one from Santa Cruz or somewhere like that, SD only of course, but only shows when the programming is not the same as KNTV. I'll try to check if I see any difference in the sound.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17279772
> 
> 
> Are other markets having the same issue? Or is it a KNTV issue? Are the SD channels having the same issue?
> 
> Here in San Jose we have another NBC channel, the one from Santa Cruz or somewhere like that, SD only of course, but only shows when the programming is not the same as KNTV. I'll try to check if I see any difference in the sound.



Yes, it's happening in other NBC markets, but not all of them. I got the sense that it is much less than half, or even a quarter, but it's not just here. The fact that it happens on local content like the 11pm news tells me it's a local equipment problem as I don't believe the network would have anything to do with that broadcast so it wouldn't be the network distribution receiving equipment.


It would seem a simple thing to narrow down the problem, but we don't know what is happening in other markets - whether it happens with local content for example - in which case it could be narrowed down to a specific piece of equipment, likely an MPEG2 encoder. But even then, getting that piece of equipment to "cooperate" could be a major problem. Usually this means getting the equipment manufacturer involved as presumably they know best how to fix problems with their equipment, and apparently that is the case here, but even the manufacturer is having problems figuring it out.


What's curious to me is that DirecTV, which uses MPEG2>MPEG4 for their distribution to their customers has had a very similar problem on many of their channels, local and national, for several months now, the symptoms sound virtually identical in many cases. I mention this because less than a year ago NBC transitioned to MPEG4 for their network to local station distribution which means the incoming MPEG4 signal has to be re-encoded to MPEG2 for OTA and cable use. Sort of the opposite of the how DirecTV does it. This would not explain why it happens with locally generated content though so you can see why they've been having a lot of trouble with figuring it out.


My strong suspicion is that it's something wonky with the MPEG4MPEG2 transcoding but I'm not an engineer. What I have learned from the DirecTV discussion on their issue is that a less than perfect quality MPEG2 signal will give the apparently more discerning, not as forgiving, MPEG4 encoder problems. It could be a similar problem here with KNTV/NBC.


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17275966
> 
> 
> What programing package do you guys have? If it's just Limited Basic then the problem is almost certainly a case of the RF frequency that KPIX and KTVU were moved to is being blocked by the Expanded Basic trap bleedover.




I'm not sure what package i have, but my downstairs TV has a HD DVR with all the HD Channels Minus Speed HD and the Premium HD channels(HBO, SHow, MAX). I think i hve the Digital Preffered package


Sorry, hate to sound like an idiot but how do i resolve this issue, i dont really want to call Comcast and spend 20 mins on hold to only have the say there's nothing they can do about it or give me a run around and say i need to order a HD box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17280140
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what package i have, but my downstairs TV has a HD DVR with all the HD Channels Minus Speed HD and the Premium HD channels(HBO, SHow, MAX).
> 
> 
> Sorry, hate to sound like an idiot but how do i resolve this issue, i dont really want to call Comcast and spend 20 mins on hold to only have the say there's nothing they can do about it or give me a run around and say i need to order a HD box.



So they're only missing on the clear-QAM tuner equipped TV? Everything works with the Comcast-supplied equipment?


If that's the case, then it must be something with the way your TV resolves the QAM channel assignments. There's some folks here that are much more adept at tracking those types of issues down, hopefully they'll pop in with some suggestions. Does your display need a firmware upgrade by chance?


Getting Comcast to help with non-Comcast equipment is likely to be an uphill battle.


BTW, when it comes to questions/problems about Comcast it's impossible to sound like an idiot.


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17280219
> 
> 
> So they're only missing on the clear-QAM tuner equipped TV? Everything works with the Comcast-supplied equipment?
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then it must be something with the way your TV resolves the QAM channel assignments. There's some folks here that are much more adept at tracking those types of issues down, hopefully they'll pop in with some suggestions. Does your display need a firmware upgrade by chance?
> 
> 
> Getting Comcast to help with non-Comcast equipment is likely to be an uphill battle.
> 
> 
> BTW, when it comes to questions/problems about Comcast it's impossible to sound like an idiot.



Yes everything works on Comcast equipment. The only ones not working is the TV's that are hooked up directly to the Cable using the built in QAM tuner. I'm not sure if it needs firmware. We were getting Fox HD and CBS HD up until a few days ago.


----------



## PerkyNot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17275033
> 
> 
> Mikef5,
> 
> 
> I have a I am not getting the new channels. I also lost channels. Here's the list: SPEEDHD 731, BRAVO 733, FXHDP 741, EHD 753, TRAVHD 755, FNCHD 760, FOX BUSINESS 761, CNBCHD 762, TOONHD 766, ENCR1H 775, HMHD 794. I get Guide Data but it says Searchiing for signal. I have a TIVO DVR HD. I called Tivo and reset my box. I called Comcast and was told me they would send out a Tech and replace my Mcard. Doesn't make to me so I'll call for the Tech.
> 
> 
> John



This morning I checked the channels I reported above. All channels are now up and working. I still don't have the new channels. When I called in yesterday the Techs could not give me an appointment so I had to call in 4 times. They could not setup an appointment. None of them advised me there was an outage.


John


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17276717
> 
> 
> Does Comcast have money to spend or what!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17276634


 The Wall Street Journal doesn't think the deal is so cut-and-dried.


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17280412
> 
> 
> This morning I checked the channels I reported above. All channels are now up and working. I still don't have the new channels. When I called in yesterday the Techs could not give me an appointment so I had to call in 4 times. They could not setup an appointment. None of them advised me there was an outage.
> 
> 
> John



John,


I know this is a basic question but do you have your Tivo setup to "show all channels" or just "show channels you receive" ?? If you have it set for showing only channels you receive you are not going to see the new channels. You have to go into the setup and check them off to see them. Go to Settings, then Channels, then Channels List. That will display all the channels, you need to check all the channels that you receive, the new channels will not have a check mark next to them, check them. Let me know if that works for you.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17280412
> 
> 
> This morning I checked the channels I reported above. All channels are now up and working. I still don't have the new channels. When I called in yesterday the Techs could not give me an appointment so I had to call in 4 times. They could not setup an appointment. None of them advised me there was an outage.
> 
> 
> John



I just checked and my channels are working again. This has happened before with Comcast, and the people on the phone are not informed of any problems. I have found it easier (and less frustrating for myself and the support person), to wait it out.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I had a DCT6200 that started to turn off every 15-20 minutes. I called Comcast and the CSR sent 2 different hits to the box. The problem persisted. So yesterday I took the box in and exchanged it for a DCX3400. Hooked it up and called in to get it activated. This is around 5:30PM. All I got was a "One Moment Please" message. The CSR that I was talking to sent a hit to the box, still nothing. He had me check the SNR in the diagnostics - 35-36 db, which is very good (so he said). He waited a minute and sent another hit. Still nothing. He then put me on hold, I found out afterward, to talk to his supervisor. The only thing the supervisor could think of is that it was the signal coming in to the box, but the SNR does not confirm this. I have a splitter just before the box, with one line going to the box and one directly to the TV. When I switch inputs on the TV, I get a very good picture from the line going directly to the TV. If I switch that line to the cable box, I still don't get a picture. An hour or two later, the guide had populated completely, but still no picture. The same was true as of this morning when I checked before leaving for work. The CSR checked the history of the box and said I was the first to use it. Did I just get unlucky and receive a bad box?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17281041
> 
> 
> I had a DCT6200 that started to turn off every 15-20 minutes. I called Comcast and the CSR sent 2 different hits to the box. The problem persisted. So yesterday I took the box in and exchanged it for a DCX3400. Hooked it up and called in to get it activated. This is around 5:30PM. All I got was a "One Moment Please" message. The CSR that I was talking to sent a hit to the box, still nothing. He had me check the SNR in the diagnostics - 35-36 db, which is very good (so he said). He waited a minute and sent another hit. Still nothing. He then put me on hold, I found out afterward, to talk to his supervisor. The only thing the supervisor could think of is that it was the signal coming in to the box, but the SNR does not confirm this. I have a splitter just before the box, with one line going to the box and one directly to the TV. When I switch inputs on the TV, I get a very good picture from the line going directly to the TV. If I switch that line to the cable box, I still don't get a picture. An hour or two later, the guide had populated completely, but still no picture. The same was true as of this morning when I checked before leaving for work. The CSR checked the history of the box and said I was the first to use it. Did I just get unlucky and receive a bad box?



MANNAXMAN,


So when your tv is connected to the Comcast box you see nothing ( no guide and no picture at all ) or do you see the guide with the "channel will be available shortly" message ? Also, how is the box connected to the tv, hdmi, component ??

EDIT...

Just reread your post and you said you get a full guide with data so you are getting a picture just not the channel picture. Do you get any channel at all ?

Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17280555
> 
> The Wall Street Journal doesn't think the deal is so cut-and-dried.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes, I know, but subsequent news coming out is leaning toward the rumor being true. Comcast has wanted into the content business in big way ever since the Disney deal collapsed, whether it's NBC/Uni or Time Warner or another media company, it's really only when and not if until they get what they're after.


Below is a link to the HOTP thread that's following the story, and the particular link goes to a classic "non-denial denial" from NBC/Uni prez Jeff Zucker.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post17279114


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17281271
> 
> 
> MANNAXMAN,
> 
> 
> So when your tv is connected to the Comcast box you see nothing ( no guide and no picture at all ) or do you see the guide with the "channel will be available shortly" message ? Also, how is the box connected to the tv, hdmi, component ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike,

The box is connected via HDMI. I can see the guide and a message. The guide even populated with all the channel and program info. Just no picture or sound. I will probably just disconnect the box when I get home from work and exchange it for a different one.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17281313
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> The box is connected via HDMI. I can see the guide and a message. The guide even populated with all the channel and program info. Just no picture or sound. I will probably just disconnect the box when I get home from work and exchange it for a different one.



Before you do that, check to see if you get any channels at all. You said that if you hook the cable directly to the tv you see a picture. Check those channels on the cable box. I would also check the lower analog channels, using the cable box, to see if you get those (even if the box is not authorized you should see the analog channels ). It might just be that they have screwed up your account information, they haven't taken the old box off your account and haven't added the new box to your account but they can't authorize the new one until the old one is off your account. Ask them to check your account to see what box they have for your account, specifically it's MAC address or it's serial number. They should've asked you for the old numbers and what the new box numbers are but you never know if they entered it correctly.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17280300
> 
> 
> Yes everything works on Comcast equipment. The only ones not working is the TV's that are hooked up directly to the Cable using the built in QAM tuner. I'm not sure if it needs firmware. We were getting Fox HD and CBS HD up until a few days ago.



I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm assuming you've re-scanned to see if their RF location has changed. It's also possible the PSIP data has changed, or is not working correctly, it could be any number of things. I would see if any other member here in your area knows where those channels are located, maybe a manual tune with the correct(new?) location will bring them up. It could also be related to all the channel moving and channel additions that are being done currently.


Have you checked the below site? I'm not sure how updated it is, but it's worth a try.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stormer* /forum/post/17275878
> 
> 
> You're not the only one...I'm on limited basic with a single tv (straight coax cable from the outlet to the tv) that had scanned both FOX and CBS HD a couple months ago, but had them mysteriously disappear a couple days ago. All the other basic HD channels still scan fine for me though.



What city are you located? i'm in San jose 95148 area code. I've rescanned numerous times since the loss of FOX HD and CBS HD and still nothing. Out of all the channels to lose too. They could've gotten rid of CW HD i would've been cool with that. But the Channels with Football Come on now! Thats messed up!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17282037
> 
> 
> What city are you located? i'm in San jose 95148 area code. I've rescanned numerous times since the loss of FOX HD and CBS HD and still nothing. Out of all the channels to lose too. They could've gotten rid of CW HD i would've been cool with that. But the Channels with Football Come on now! Thats messed up!



ryany84 and stormer,


What is the make and model of your tv ? I can assure you those channels are still there, they are here in Milpitas, but your tv/tuner might have a problem with the psip data on Comcast or they change the frequency of those channels.

But knowing what kind of tv would help to know how your tv works. I have 3 different tv's and 2 different digital tuners so I know how some of the tuners interpret the psip data.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17282037
> 
> 
> What city are you located? i'm in San jose 95148 area code. I've rescanned numerous times since the loss of FOX HD and CBS HD and still nothing. Out of all the channels to lose too. They could've gotten rid of CW HD i would've been cool with that. But the Channels with Football Come on now! Thats messed up!



i'm in 95054... have you troubleshooted by trying to send a "stronger" signal to the TVs? it could be that signal level has dropped such that the splitters in your house have reduced the signal down to a level where you are having issues with the QAM tuners, yet not with the Comcast HD box.


just worth a shot in terms of diagnosis...beyond PSIP data and RF swapping, a lower S/N can certainly be a culprit. (it was for me and then i had to go about finding a solution to that problem)


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17279907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My strong suspicion is that it's something wonky with the MPEG4MPEG2 transcoding but I'm not an engineer. What I have learned from the DirecTV discussion on their issue is that a less than perfect quality MPEG2 signal will give the apparently more discerning, not as forgiving, MPEG4 encoder problems. It could be a similar problem here with KNTV/NBC.



Hrm. This is interesting. How does such a conversion work? From what I understand of working with video files in various container formats, the audio and video packets are interleaved into the file. I figured that in an MPEG2 or MPEG4 video stream it'd be similar.


If this were the case, only the video would be reencoded, and I'd think they'd allow the audio to pass through. When I save video files on the Tivo, which are supposed to be "as received", the files are mpeg2 video along with AC3 audio. Perhaps the MPEG4 streams they use to distribute don't use AC3, and are instead perhaps DTS or AAC and must be converted to AC3 first? I could see that transcoding screwing up. But if they just pass the audio through ...


Here's an example of a recent capture, for instance:



General Complete nameE:\\e_vid\\Late Night With Jimmy Fallon.mpegFormatMPEG-PSFile size436 MiBDuration3mn 41sOverall bit rate16.6 Mbps  Video ID224 (0xE0)FormatMPEG VideoFormat versionVersion 2Format profile[email protected]Format settings, MatrixDefaultDuration3mn 41sBit rate modeVariableBit rate15.5 MbpsNominal bit rate38.8 MbpsWidth1 920 pixelsHeight1 080 pixelsDisplay aspect ratio16:9Frame rate29.970 fpsColorimetry4:2:0Scan typeInterlacedScan orderBottom Field FirstBits/(Pixel*Frame)0.250Stream size409 MiB (94%)  Audio ID128 (0x80)FormatAC-3Format/InfoAudio Coding 3Duration3mn 40sBit rate modeConstantBit rate384 KbpsChannel(s)6 channelsChannel positionsFront: L C R, Surround: L R, LFESampling rate48.0 KHzVideo delay-463msStream size10.1 MiB (2%)  Text #1 ID224 (0xE0)-608-0FormatEIA-608Muxing modeMPEG Video / EIA-708Muxing mode, more infoMuxed in Video #1Stream size0.00 Byte (0%)  Text #2 ID224 (0xE0)-608-1FormatEIA-608Muxing modeMPEG Video / EIA-708Muxing mode, more in foMuxed in Video #1Stream size0.00 Byte (0%)


----------



## Keenan

I'm not sure about how they do it since the MPEG4 transition, but NBC used to send three 2-channel streams for the DD5.1 and it was "put back together" at the station level. This sometimes caused some weird effects when it didn't go right, wrong channel mapping producing echos and other strange stuff, bu tI haven't noticed any of that lately.


I'm not sure, I'll ask in my next email. I'm trying to put together a couple of mins of the beginning of the newscast last night. What software are you using? I tried VideoReDo and it's giving me a 2 channel audio output on the clip I make. It still has the glitches, but I want to try and send an unaltered file.


BTW, I think I've given you his email, feel free to contact him with any questions you have. I just learned something else today, apparently not all bay area Comcast systems receive the KNTV signal the same way, some are from the fiber feed, but some are from OTA capture by Comcast, which of course adds yet another variable in diagnosing the problem, and could explain why not everyone in the bay seems to be hearing it.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17281416
> 
> 
> Before you do that, check to see if you get any channels at all. You said that if you hook the cable directly to the tv you see a picture. Check those channels on the cable box. I would also check the lower analog channels, using the cable box, to see if you get those (even if the box is not authorized you should see the analog channels ). It might just be that they have screwed up your account information, they haven't taken the old box off your account and haven't added the new box to your account but they can't authorize the new one until the old one is off your account. Ask them to check your account to see what box they have for your account, specifically it's MAC address or it's serial number. They should've asked you for the old numbers and what the new box numbers are but you never know if they entered it correctly.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I didn't check the forum before I left work. So I ended up exchanging the box, as the payment center is only about a mile away from my house. Hooked up the new box, called in to get it activated and had a picture within 5 minutes or so of putting power to it. An hour and a half later, no problems. ::knock on wood::


But, on the first box, there was no picture on any channel, regardless of which tuner was selected.


----------



## walk

KNTV sounds fine here (DirecTV)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17283328
> 
> 
> I didn't check the forum before I left work. So I ended up exchanging the box, as the payment center is only about a mile away from my house. Hooked up the new box, called in to get it activated and had a picture within 5 minutes or so of putting power to it. An hour and a half later, no problems. ::knock on wood::
> 
> 
> But, on the first box, there was no picture on any channel, regardless of which tuner was selected.



Glad to see it all worked out for you, it can get really frustrating trying to figure out what the problem is but all's well that ends well










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## R8der

KNTV continued to sound like crap tonight. As big a fans as we are of Joel McHale, it's really getting to the point we will have to give up watching.


I'd rather watch Hero's on my computer at this point....that is likely the extent of what we watch on NBC.


Do we really need to organize a boycott to get them to wake up?? Do they really not care that their digital signal sounds like absolute dogshit?


Chris


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here is My HD Channel Lineup in my Package in My Area:

*450 NBA League Pass HD

459 NHL Center Ice / MLB Extra Innings HD 2

460 NHL Center Ice / MLB Extra Innings HD*

702 KTVU-DT

703 KNTV-DT

704 KRON-DT

705 KPIX-DT

706 KICU-DT

707 KGO-DT

709 KQED-DT

710 KSTS-DT - Beginning 05/05

711 KKPX-DT

712 KBCW-DT

714 KDTV-DT - Beginning 05/05

715 KGO-DT2

716 KFSF-DT - Beginning 05/05

717 WGN America HD

718 HSN HD

719 QVC HD

720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD

721 Comcast SportsNet California HD

722 Golf Channel HD

723 Versus HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD

726 ESPNEWS HD

727 NBA TV HD

728 NHL Network HD

729 MLB Network HD

730 NFL Network HD
*731 Speed HD

732 CBS College Sports HD*

733 Bravo HD

734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

736 SyFy HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA HD

739 Universal HD

740 TV One HD

741 FX HD

742 Style HD

743 Spike HD

744 G4 HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 HGTV HD

747 Food Network HD

748 TruTV HD

750 Discovery Channel HD

751 Animal Planet HD

752 TLC HD

753 E! HD

754 HD Theater

755 Travel Channel HD

756 Science Channel HD

757 National Geographic Channel HD

758 History Channel HD

759 CNN HD

760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD+

763 Disney XD HD

766 Cartoon Network HD

767 Nickelodeon HD

768 ABC Family HD

769 Disney Channel HD

771 Planet Green HD

772 Bio HD

774 HLN HD

776 The Weather Channel HD

777 BET HD

778 CMT HD

779 Fuse HD

781 VH1 HD

782 MTV HD

783 Palladia HD

784 Outdoor Channel HD
*785 NFL RedZone HD

786 Tennis Channel HD*

787 MSNBC HD

788 ESPNU HD

789 TCM HD

790 IFC HD

791 WE HD

793 Hallmark Channel HD

794 Hallmark Movie Channel HD

795 Lifetime HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

797 MGM HD

798 AMC HD
*801 HBO HD

805 HBO Comedy HD

807 HBO Zone HD

808 HBO Latino HD*

809 Encore HD
*816 Starz HD

817 Starz Edge HD

818 Starz Comedy HD

819 Starz Kids & Family HD

825 Showtime HD

826 Showtime Too HD

838 Cinemax HD

840 ActionMax HD

841 ThrillerMax HD

847 The Movie Channel HD*

870 PPV Events HD - HD Access with Your Remote


Channels in *Bold*, means that are not included in my package.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17283230
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about how they do it since the MPEG4 transition, but NBC used to send three 2-channel streams for the DD5.1 and it was "put back together" at the station level. This sometimes caused some weird effects when it didn't go right, wrong channel mapping producing echos and other strange stuff, bu tI haven't noticed any of that lately.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, I'll ask in my next email. I'm trying to put together a couple of mins of the beginning of the newscast last night. What software are you using? I tried VideoReDo and it's giving me a 2 channel audio output on the clip I make. It still has the glitches, but I want to try and send an unaltered file.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think I've given you his email, feel free to contact him with any questions you have. I just learned something else today, apparently not all bay area Comcast systems receive the KNTV signal the same way, some are from the fiber feed, but some are from OTA capture by Comcast, which of course adds yet another variable in diagnosing the problem, and could explain why not everyone in the bay seems to be hearing it.



Hrm. A lot of things could go wrong. Maybe I'll shoot him off an email. I already have the first file copied to a 4GB USB flash drive I could go down there with.


I haven't tried it, but I've been told virtualdub (or virtualdubmod) can edit stuff without transcoding it on saving (copy stream or something like that).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17284345
> 
> 
> KNTV continued to sound like crap tonight. As big a fans as we are of Joel McHale, it's really getting to the point we will have to give up watching.
> 
> 
> I'd rather watch Hero's on my computer at this point....that is likely the extent of what we watch on NBC.
> 
> 
> Do we really need to organize a boycott to get them to wake up?? Do they really not care that their digital signal sounds like absolute dogshit?
> 
> 
> Chris



Yeh it IS annoying. I watch several shows on NBC and I constantly hear the glitches. You could always give OTA a try. Last time I did that it seemed better. Actually, I'm going to watch a bit of OTA right now (Conan/Fallon) to see how bad it is.


(EDIT: I just noticed you were in Livermore. Hrm. Not sure what you guys can get OTA there.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17284345
> 
> 
> KNTV continued to sound like crap tonight. As big a fans as we are of Joel McHale, it's really getting to the point we will have to give up watching.
> 
> 
> I'd rather watch Hero's on my computer at this point....that is likely the extent of what we watch on NBC.
> 
> 
> Do we really need to organize a boycott to get them to wake up?? Do they really not care that their digital signal sounds like absolute dogshit?
> 
> 
> Chris



They're awake, I've been conversing with one of the engineers at KNTV all week.


What would help is if you could list a date/time/program/and what sort of problem you heard along with city and zipcode. As I noted in a previous post, KNTV's signal, seen via Comcast, is delivered or picked up by Comcast by both OTA and hard fiber connection. One of the diagnostic procedures they are asking for help in is the location as that's something they can't really do themselves. If the problems can be narrowed down to one type of transmission system, either fiber or via a Comcast antenna farm style pickup, then that will help tremendously as the two systems use 2 different encoders.


Additionally, short clips of sections of broadcasts that have the problems is also something they're looking for.


Bottom line, I think we bashed them enough(especially me







), they are, and have been trying to fix it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17284467
> 
> 
> Hrm. A lot of things could go wrong. Maybe I'll shoot him off an email. I already have the first file copied to a 4GB USB flash drive I could go down there with.



Yes, I would, if you could, there doesn't seem to be any hosting sites that will handle that size of file for free, maybe I could talk him into paying for one themselves. Mediafire will take up to 10GB files with a paid account and the upload is extremely fast, it will saturate my upload pipe at almost 4mb/s. Not sure what download is like, I would assume it's fairly fast as well.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17284518
> 
> 
> Yes, I would, if you could, there doesn't seem to be any hosting sites that will handle that size of file for free, maybe I could talk him into paying for one themselves. Mediafire will take up to 10GB files with a paid account and the upload is extremely fast, it will saturate my upload pipe at almost 4mb/s. Not sure what download is like, I would assume it's fairly fast as well.



Well, with sites like megaupload you can use a utility such as RAR or 7-zip to break the archive up into files


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17284555
> 
> 
> Well, with sites like megaupload you can use a utility such as RAR or 7-zip to break the archive up into files


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17282186
> 
> 
> ryany84 and stormer,
> 
> 
> What is the make and model of your tv ? I can assure you those channels are still there, they are here in Milpitas, but your tv/tuner might have a problem with the psip data on Comcast or they change the frequency of those channels.
> 
> But knowing what kind of tv would help to know how your tv works. I have 3 different tv's and 2 different digital tuners so I know how some of the tuners interpret the psip data.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I have a Panasonic TH-37PX50U.


----------



## stormer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17282186
> 
> 
> ryany84 and stormer,
> 
> 
> What is the make and model of your tv ? I can assure you those channels are still there, they are here in Milpitas, but your tv/tuner might have a problem with the psip data on Comcast or they change the frequency of those channels.
> 
> But knowing what kind of tv would help to know how your tv works. I have 3 different tv's and 2 different digital tuners so I know how some of the tuners interpret the psip data.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in 95126 (San Jose) using a Samsung LN46A550. Tried seeing if upgrading the firmware from 1004.1 to 1006.1 made a difference, but no luck there.


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87* /forum/post/17282620
> 
> 
> i'm in 95054... have you troubleshooted by trying to send a "stronger" signal to the TVs? it could be that signal level has dropped such that the splitters in your house have reduced the signal down to a level where you are having issues with the QAM tuners, yet not with the Comcast HD box.
> 
> 
> just worth a shot in terms of diagnosis...beyond PSIP data and RF swapping, a lower S/N can certainly be a culprit. (it was for me and then i had to go about finding a solution to that problem)



Yea i took off the Splitter that leads to the Panasoinc and i did a channel rescan and no luck. FOX HD (KNTV HD) and CBS HD(KPIX HD) still not there.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17286192
> 
> 
> Yea i took off the Splitter that leads to the Panasoinc and i did a channel rescan and no luck. FOX HD (KNTV HD) and CBS HD(KPIX HD) still not there.



Using the SiliconDust channel lineup listing it shows both FOX and KPIX are in the same RF frequency carrier so it explains why they're missing as a pair.


Have you checked to see if you can receive any the channels below or above RF channel 78? Going by the list, anything on 79 should be in the clear and you should be able to receive it, the biggest one being KNTV-HD. It would be very odd if it was just that one channel, 78, that was missing, unless it was a PSIP issue and/or the signal really is there but your tuner can't resolve it for some reason.


The above assumes that it's a map of your area and that it's still accurate as it's based on user submissions.


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17286537
> 
> 
> Using the SiliconDust channel lineup listing it shows both FOX and KPIX are in the same RF frequency carrier so it explains why they're missing as a pair.
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if you can receive any the channels below or above RF channel 78? Going by the list, anything on 79 should be in the clear and you should be able to receive it, the biggest one being KNTV-HD. It would be very odd if it was just that one channel, 78, that was missing, unless it was a PSIP issue and/or the signal really is there but your tuner can't resolve it for some reason.
> 
> 
> The above assumes that it's a map of your area and that it's still accurate as it's based on user submissions.



Yea i got 79 KNTV and all the other channels.


My other housemate, he has a Vizio TV, just informed me that he is having the same issues as me and our other housemate. He does not have a splitter. on his TV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17286771
> 
> 
> Yea i got 79 KNTV and all the other channels.
> 
> 
> My other housemate, he has a Vizio TV, just informed me that he is having the same issues as me and our other housemate. He does not have a splitter. on his TV.



So, as far as you know, it's just that one RF-QAM block of channels, 78-1(KPIX-HD), 78-2(KTVU-HD) and 78-3(KTVU-(subchannel)?


If so, I would have to go with PSIP problems since you can get KNTV... I'm assuming you can also get KBCW at 74-5? That would be a pretty narrow band for them to block/trap the newly digital Expanded Basic channels in, it would be only 3 frequency blocks, which could carry about 30 SD/digital channels, but I don't think it's room for all of them... besides, they would have had to come out and put a new trap in place... so it has to be a PSIP problem... I think, I'm not sure what else to tell you other than see if someone in your area can look at the data in the signal and see if the PSIP info is correct or not. That stuff gets into areas that I really haven't spent too much time in, so I'm not going to be much help at all there.


----------



## juancmjr

Got a message from Comcast saying "Now available in your HD lineup truTV, ESPN-U, Tennis HD, TCM HD and Headline News HD." Umm... no. I'm guessing someone pulled the trigger on this message a little early, since in Santa Rosa we're supposed to get more channels next week according to the flyer mailed out about a month ago.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17287058
> 
> 
> Got a message from Comcast saying "Now available in your HD lineup truTV, ESPN-U, Tennis HD, TCM HD and Headline News HD." Umm... no. I'm guessing someone pulled the trigger on this message a little early, since in Santa Rosa we're supposed to get more channels next week according to the flyer mailed out about a month ago.



No they didn't, read my posts about the new channels and my post of when Santa Rosa will get upgraded to the " World of More ". When Santa Rosa is upgraded you will get the old new channels and also these new channels at the same time. You will be fully upgraded then and that should be sometime next week or sooner. I'm sure Keenan will let us know when it happens, won't you Jim ?

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17287927
> 
> 
> No they didn't, read my posts about the new channels and my post of when Santa Rosa will get upgraded to the " World of More ". When Santa Rosa is upgraded you will get the old new channels and also these new channels at the same time. You will be fully upgraded then and that should be sometime next week or sooner. I'm sure Keenan will let us know when it happens, won't you Jim ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sure will.










Meanwhile, my Dodgers are in danger of blowing it large...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/17286771
> 
> 
> Yea i got 79 KNTV and all the other channels.
> 
> 
> My other housemate, he has a Vizio TV, just informed me that he is having the same issues as me and our other housemate. He does not have a splitter. on his TV.



Well, here's what I have. I have a Vizio, Panasonic and a Sony Tv all of them show Fox 2-1 and CBS 5-1 as being there. My Lg and Samsung digital tuners show the same thing. So it looks like there might be psip data corruption in your loop because it's showing properly in my loop. So you need to talk to a tech at the head end for your loop to see if that is the case.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17287943
> 
> 
> Sure will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my Dodgers are in danger of blowing it large...



NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


As much as I love to hate the Dodgers







, I don't want to root for a non-California team, especially the Rockies










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17287943
> 
> 
> Sure will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my Dodgers are in danger of blowing it large...



that's right, the dodgers blow!


----------



## Brian Conrad

I signed back up to Showtime last weekend for Dexter and began catching up on episodes of Weeds via OnDemand. Those files seem to have some audio dropouts. Anyone else notice this? However, "Nurse Jackie" is fine so it isn't a hardware problem. If I back up before the dropout occurs it doesn't occur again so it might be a high bitrate or server problem.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17288111
> 
> 
> I signed back up to Showtime last weekend for Dexter and began catching up on episodes of Weeds via OnDemand. Those files seem to have some audio dropouts. Anyone else notice this? However, "Nurse Jackie" is fine so it isn't a hardware problem. If I back up before the dropout occurs it doesn't occur again so it might be a high bitrate or server problem.



OnDemand? You're probably about it being a server problem.


I just added Showtime for $1 a month for 12 months yesterday, along with the free HBO I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17288204
> 
> 
> OnDemand? You're probably about it being a server problem.
> 
> 
> I just added Showtime for $1 a month for 12 months yesterday, along with the free HBO I'm pretty happy.



Man I need to figure out how to renegotiate my deal w/ Comcast. I'm paying like $170-180/m for digital platinum (or whatever they call it). I get pretty much everything 'cept for the foreign lang channels, and some of the special sports chans, and the adult chans.


Also, how can someone living in NoCal be a Dodgers fan instead of an As or Giants fan!?!?










BTW, I watched about 30 minutes of late night TV on KNTV OTA last night, and must report again that there were hardly any glitches. The only things I thought I heard were a click here and there. But not "rolled" Bs or Ds or anything like I hear over Comcast. This is the same as I reported last time I did this, IIRC.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17288400
> 
> 
> Man I need to figure out how to renegotiate my deal w/ Comcast. I'm paying like $170-180/m for digital platinum (or whatever they call it). I get pretty much everything 'cept for the foreign lang channels, and some of the special sports chans, and the adult chans.
> 
> 
> Also, how can someone living in NoCal be a Dodgers fan instead of an As or Giants fan!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I watched about 30 minutes of late night TV on KNTV OTA last night, and must report again that there were hardly any glitches. The only things I thought I heard were a click here and there. But not "rolled" Bs or Ds or anything like I hear over Comcast. This is the same as I reported last time I did this, IIRC.



While I was born in the People's Republic of Berkeley(







), I moved south very early and was raised in LA, been Dodger fan since I was a kid.










I've been getting the Comcast deals I have most likely because all I had was Limited Basic and HSI before I started taking advantage of all the promos/deals they've been offering. A little tweaking here and there and timing when ever I ask about them has allowed me to get a rather good lineup for very little money. I have Digital Preferred(Classic with some extra stuff, Encore HD I think) for $39.99 per month for a year. At the end of the year I may keep it or drop and go back the contracted Digital Starter which will continue at a rate of $39.99 for the next 12 mos. HBO I have free, as part of the Digital Classic signup(signing bonus







), for 24 mos. Along with the Preferred addition came Showtime $1 per/mo for 12 mos. Also got the 16/2 Blast HSI service for $29.99 per/mo when I got the Digital Starter signup.


For all the above I'm paying $78 per month for the coming year


Things will change somewhat when the first 12 months is up and I'll have to make some adjustments, but I couldn't be happier since before I started all this wheelin' and dealin' I was paying $73 per month for just Limited Basic and 16/2 HSI.


----------



## Keenan

Regarding the KNTV problem, he hears the problem in the clips I sent him and said he was going to check the encoder logs for error entries. So they are actively working on fixing it.


----------



## R8der

Keenan, thanks for your efforts regarding KNTV. I've heard it consistently on the two episodes of Community, as well as the two most recent episodes of Heros. Before that I heard it on every episode of Merlin over the summer. That's where I first started hearing it, and I thought it was something in the Merlin show, but now I see it's widespread. Funny, as somebody else pointed out, the commercials don't seem to have this problem. Guess we know where the priorities are....;-)


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17284467
> 
> 
> Yeh it IS annoying. I watch several shows on NBC and I constantly hear the glitches. You could always give OTA a try. Last time I did that it seemed better. Actually, I'm going to watch a bit of OTA right now (Conan/Fallon) to see how bad it is.
> 
> 
> (EDIT: I just noticed you were in Livermore. Hrm. Not sure what you guys can get OTA there.)



Funny you should ask, but I was watching (and recording) OTA in Livermore before pretty much anybody was....in 2001....via the old Hipix card. The signal from Sacramento was much better than from Sutro....but I could still pick up NBC via Sutro...until they moved to KNTV. That signal never worked. This is back in the "old" days when HD was full bandwidth.....it's too bad those days are long gone.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17288939
> 
> 
> Keenan, thanks for your efforts regarding KNTV. I've heard it consistently on the two episodes of Community, as well as the two most recent episodes of Heros. Before that I heard it on every episode of Merlin over the summer. That's where I first started hearing it, and I thought it was something in the Merlin show, but now I see it's widespread. Funny, as somebody else pointed out, the commercials don't seem to have this problem. Guess we know where the priorities are....;-)



Xn0r has been pitching in as well. BTW, what is your zipcode as that will help(maybe) figure what/where the problem lies.


I first noticed it with the Sunday night football games, I watched probably only The Philanthropist on NBC over the summer and I don't recall whether I was hearing it or not. I may have heard it during a few eps of The Listener(?). Anyway, I've realized that I watch very little NBC programming anymore, but when I do it would be nice if it worked properly. :-D


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17288951
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask, but I was watching (and recording) OTA in Livermore before pretty much anybody was....in 2001....via the old Hipix card. The signal from Sacramento was much better than from Sutro....but I could still pick up NBC via Sutro...until they moved to KNTV. That signal never worked. This is back in the "old" days when HD was bull bandwidth.....it's too bad those days are long gone.



I thought I recognized your moniker from the SF HDTV Yahoo bbs.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17288951
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask, but I was watching (and recording) OTA in Livermore before pretty much anybody was....in 2001....via the old Hipix card. The signal from Sacramento was much better than from Sutro....but I could still pick up NBC via Sutro...until they moved to KNTV. That signal never worked. This is back in the "old" days when HD was bull bandwidth.....it's too bad those days are long gone.



I can vouch for that! I saw his setup and soon had my own. I learned a lot from R8der.

We go back a long way, Baby!


----------



## nikeykid

i just got a recorded message from comcast saying i'm getting world of more on oct 6th...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17289410
> 
> 
> i just got a recorded message from comcast saying i'm getting world of more on oct 6th...



Fantastic! Hope that also include Bezerkeley.


----------



## Specific_Context3224

Is the recent signal quality just crap?


I'm in Cupertino and I can barely get KGO-HD on my TV using a QAM tuner. On my computer it's bearable but terrible. I tried to record the Cal - Oregon game and it was disgusting. I got audio only for the most part with bits of video.


I saw it on a big screen at another place (Oakland) which was using a QAM tuner (I don't know if they split), but there were a lot of points where the broadcast would jitter and video would cut out.


Can I ask if the Comcast Box actually gives you a boost in quality? I doubt it right? It'd only degrade the signal like my QAM tuner does already. I use a QAM tuner all around so I do not know about the comcast digital box. I have a splitter at my computer (cable modem) and at the TV (it used to use feed the VCR too). I guess I can take the splitter out at the TV but a level 1 splitter shouldn't mess things up that badly right?


When I was in college I used a 2 level splitter and instead of -3.5 dB it'd be -7.0 dB feeding my Fusion HDTV and it was always fine. My cable modem was fine too.


I don't get why I'm getting low signal now.


I'm leaving my house to stay at my gf's place for the weekend to attend the Cal USC game. Here's to hoping:


1) My Bears don't melt down

2) I currently can watch KGO-HD at home, but I set my recording to record tomorrow. I'm hoping I won't get a audio only with 30% of the video only like the Oregon game.


Seriously this is pissing me off.


I want to record my HD TV shows!!!! RAWR


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17288951
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask, but I was watching (and recording) OTA in Livermore before pretty much anybody was....in 2001....via the old Hipix card. The signal from Sacramento was much better than from Sutro....but I could still pick up NBC via Sutro...until they moved to KNTV. That signal never worked. This is back in the "old" days when HD was bull bandwidth.....it's too bad those days are long gone.



OIC. So can you still pick up KCRA from Sac OTA? I'd be curious to know if we get the same audio issues that way.


----------



## PerkyNot

Mikef5


I took your advice re: All Channels. All the new channel designators were shown but TBA and no channels working. Tried the channel numbers still didn't work. Late this morning still says TBA but I now have all the channel. Maybe I'll get the guide data tommorow when TiVo does it's daily update.


Thanks,


John


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17289593
> 
> 
> Mikef5
> 
> 
> I took your advice re: All Channels. All the new channel designators were shown but TBA and no channels working. Tried the channel numbers still didn't work. Late this morning still says TBA but I now have all the channel. Maybe I'll get the guide data tommorow when TiVo does it's daily update.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John



John,


You know you can force an update by manually connecting to Tivo. Go to Settings, then Phone & Network, then Connect to the Tivo service now or you could just wait until tomorrow like you said if it's not a big deal for you







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17289001
> 
> 
> I thought I recognized your moniker from the SF HDTV Yahoo bbs.



Wait, what was your "handle" back then Keenan? I had to leave that group because the same people kept coming in and asking the SAME questions....it was driving me bonkers!


Mark Del Secco....holy crap...where you been buddy?


Good to see the hardcore home theater crowd is still alive and well!


Anybody helping with KNTV...thank you! We watched Community (from last night) this evening....grr.....and then I realized we watched yet another show from NBC...The Office. It's sad when I can tell which shows are NBC by the way the show sounds. Double grr......


Chris


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17289566
> 
> 
> OIC. So can you still pick up KCRA from Sac OTA? I'd be curious to know if we get the same audio issues that way.



While the antenna is still up, I disconnected the HTC awhile back when we redid our living room. Hooking it back up to test would be a huge endeavor at this point. If I get bored one Saturday maybe I'll give it a shot!


Once we had the Comcast DVR, the Hipix card got used less and less....and the recordings I had in HD are now available on blu-ray in 1080p....so I really didn't see the value in keeping the unit hooked up.


Hell, I don't even use my c-band setup anymore...or the old HDD200. Times have changed!


Chris


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17288994
> 
> 
> Xn0r has been pitching in as well. BTW, what is your zipcode as that will help(maybe) figure what/where the problem lies.



Zip is 94550


----------



## Xn0r

@r8der: Could you hook the OTA antenna up to the TV? Tivo also supports OTA (I know u have a Comcast DVR).


Wow. C-Band. That's serious!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17290254
> 
> 
> Wait, what was your "handle" back then Keenan? I had to leave that group because the same people kept coming in and asking the SAME questions....it was driving me bonkers!
> 
> 
> Mark Del Secco....holy crap...where you been buddy?
> 
> 
> Good to see the hardcore home theater crowd is still alive and well!
> 
> 
> Anybody helping with KNTV...thank you! We watched Community (from last night) this evening....grr.....and then I realized we watched yet another show from NBC...The Office. It's sad when I can tell which shows are NBC by the way the show sounds. Double grr......
> 
> 
> Chris



I can't even remember anymore, it was an ISP email address and when I dropped AT&T DSL I couldn't get logged back in, changed to a new account, that one always gave me trouble trying to login, finally got one that's been working fine for awhile. I guess if you don't use the account for a period it goes dormant and then good luck getting it to work again. Anyway, it must have been some variation of what I use here.


I remember you were always "yelling' at somebody or something.


----------



## Cal1981

Vallejo is on track for WOM. All of the analogue channels above 34 are now gone.


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17290309
> 
> 
> @r8der: Could you hook the OTA antenna up to the TV? Tivo also supports OTA (I know u have a Comcast DVR).
> 
> 
> Wow. C-Band. That's serious!



I didn't even consider whether my set has an internal tuner. That might work. Let me do some quick research. I have the Samsung HL67A750.


I even disconnected the antenna rotator control...but that is easy to pull back out and connect. The only reason I left the antenna up is because I'm lazy...










Edit: What do you know...it has an OTA tuner. It just never dawned on me to check before. I'll see what I can do to check it out tonight after the Cal game.


----------



## Blk-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17289410
> 
> 
> i just got a recorded message from comcast saying i'm getting world of more on oct 6th...



*What part of Oakland are you in?

*What package do you have?


I'm in Adams Point using TivoHD with a multi-stream cable card and the Digital Starter package.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17292462
> 
> 
> I didn't even consider whether my set has an internal tuner. That might work. Let me do some quick research. I have the Samsung HL67A750.
> 
> 
> I even disconnected the antenna rotator control...but that is easy to pull back out and connect. The only reason I left the antenna up is because I'm lazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What do you know...it has an OTA tuner. It just never dawned on me to check before. I'll see what I can do to check it out tonight after the Cal game.



Heh. I'll be interested to know how it works out for ya. Just about every new TV I've ever seen has a built in ATSC tuner. Even my cheapo Olevia 242TFHD has one.


If it works you, you could get a Tivo or some other HD capable DVR that can do OTA and have another option until they fix the sound.


----------



## walk

Every new TV is *required* to have an ATSC tuner.

(that is if it has an NTSC tuner, and if it doesn't it's not really a "TV" it's a "monitor")


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17293176
> 
> 
> Every new TV is *required* to have an ATSC tuner.
> 
> (that is if it has an NTSC tuner, and if it doesn't it's not really a "TV" it's a "monitor")



Yep! And I also see lots of monitors which also have ATSC tuners in 'em these days. They're pretty popular with college kids, etc, allowing them to hook up their desktop computers to them as well as their Xbox, and watch TV on it. So the lines between TV and monitor are getting a bit blurry now.










For instance, this guy here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824001281


----------



## Keenan

The Wash/ND game on KNTV is just loaded with garbling audio...


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17293490
> 
> 
> The Wash/ND game on KNTV is just loaded with garbling audio...



I got a reply for the eng. He said he was able to get my files down from mega and hear the glitches, and that they were helpful. So they're still working on it I guess. Must be a heck of a problem!


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17293490
> 
> 
> The Wash/ND game on KNTV is just loaded with garbling audio...



Agreed. Ugh!!! I'm trying not to yell!!


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17294365
> 
> 
> I got a reply for the eng. He said he was able to get my files down from mega and hear the glitches, and that they were helpful. So they're still working on it I guess. Must be a heck of a problem!



I got the antenna connected to the set...and then realized I need to hook up the antenna amplifier or I'll never get a signal. That is out in the garage somewhere....so maybe I can find it tomorrow!


It's hard for me to imagine a requirement for a TV to have an ATSC tuner......that is so foreign to me....since my first set I bought in 2000 had no such thing!


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17294812
> 
> 
> I got the antenna connected to the set...and then realized I need to hook up the antenna amplifier or I'll never get a signal. That is out in the garage somewhere....so maybe I can find it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to imagine a requirement for a TV to have an ATSC tuner......that is so foreign to me....since my first set I bought in 2000 had no such thing!



I remember when the first HDTVs came out and the tuners were in separate boxes.


----------



## moic39

i have major audio dropouts on all my kntv/nbc HD DVR recordings the last month. snl thursday, snl, parks & recreation, & the office, specifically.


i came to this thread to learn of others experiencing audio "pops and degradation" etc....


i spoke to a very cordial kntv engineer earlier tonight and w told me he was aware of the problem and another local engineer was working on solving the issue.


i explained to him i was getting 1-2 second audio dropouts and major video pixelation every 1-2 minutes on my recordings. he seemed a bit surprised to hear this. he was aware of clicks and pops but not complete dropouts. it seems to be more than a local issue as the engineer told me people as far as san diego have reported the same audio pop/glitch issue.


i'm watching snl "live" now and have noticed a few of the minor audio pops/glitches that many of you have described. i'm sure when i watch my dvr recording later i will continue to get the audio dropouts in those same troubled spots.


----------



## R8der

I don't think the bulk of us are seeing major audio dropouts....just a garbling. The video, to me, is unaffected. It's on pretty much everything....the Washington/ND game today was absolutely AWFUL! I ended up muting it while I watched just to keep my blood pressure from flying off the handle.


I really don't understand how this can be a difficult issue. It likely is just a reset of an encoder....how could it be taking KNTV so long to get this resolved? Amazing!


Chris


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moic39* /forum/post/17294974
> 
> 
> i have major audio dropouts on all my kntv/nbc HD DVR recordings the last month. snl thursday, snl, parks & recreation, & the office, specifically.
> 
> 
> i came to this thread to learn of others experiencing audio "pops and degradation" etc....
> 
> 
> i spoke to a very cordial kntv engineer earlier tonight and w told me he was aware of the problem and another local engineer was working on solving the issue.
> 
> 
> i explained to him i was getting 1-2 second audio dropouts and major video pixelation every 1-2 minutes on my recordings. he seemed a bit surprised to hear this. he was aware of clicks and pops but not complete dropouts. it seems to be more than a local issue as the engineer told me people as far as san diego have reported the same audio pop/glitch issue.
> 
> 
> i'm watching snl "live" now and have noticed a few of the minor audio pops/glitches that many of you have described. i'm sure when i watch my dvr recording later i will continue to get the audio dropouts in those same troubled spots.



I haven't been having any video problems, in fact video quality has looked the best it's ever been on NBC(KNTV) for a long while. I believe this is a result of their transition to MPEG4 for their network distribution.


The audio issues has been discussed here quite a bit and a few of us are in contact with KNTV about it. That said, I haven't had any dropouts per se, they're all either garbling of the audio and/or pops and clicks, but no complete dropouts, that I recall anyway.


Given your description of the problems it sounds like a Comcast signal issue to me. The KNTV audio problem can certainly be exacerbating the problems you're having, but until now, no one has mentioned anything about video problems.


What DVR are you using, do you know how to check the diagnostics on it to see what some of the signal quality/strength readings say?


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17294849
> 
> 
> I remember when the first HDTVs came out and the tuners were in separate boxes.



I remember when we had to wait weeks at a time to get something in HD! Anything! I remember going to a party at KQED and asking them to train their HD cam on rain if they could....because we'd watch it! Just give us some fricking HD content.


Then they started subchannels....argh.....so much for the passion to watch pure HD.


----------



## R8der

Keenan....you and I need to get a life. Both of us responding to this thread at 1:20 in the AM is sad. lol


That being said...we need to hook up soon!


Chris


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17294993
> 
> 
> I don't think the bulk of us are seeing major audio dropouts....just a garbling. The video, to me, is unaffected. It's on pretty much everything....the Washington/ND game today was absolutely AWFUL! I ended up muting it while I watched just to keep my blood pressure from flying off the handle.
> 
> 
> I really don't understand how this can be a difficult issue. It likely is just a reset of an encoder....how could it be taking KNTV so long to get this resolved? Amazing!
> 
> 
> Chris



You would think it would be that easy, but only if the equipment itself was functioning properly after the reset or adjustment. I think that's why they are having the problems they are, the actual equipment, or pieces of equipment used in concert, are not operating the way they're supposed to.


As an example, DirecTV has had an ongoing problem for almost a year now with an audio problem that sounds just about identical to what we're hearing from KNTV. This problem developed, in part, when they started switching over to MPEG4 for delivery of their channels. Now, way back in the beginning it exhibited itself as out-of-sync audio/video, there wasn't really any audio issues as we're hearing them now, but it was out of sync. Apparently as they got closer to solving the sync problem, the audio garbling problems started to come about. There's at least 2 very long threads about the issue at DBS Talk and probably at SatGuys as well. And here's the kicker, it doesn't happen on all of their channels, only some of them, just like it's only happening in some local areas and markets with NBC. The hypothesis is that the MPEG4 encoding equipment is not fault-tolerant enough of the less than perfect MPEG2 incoming signals. If there's any errors in the MPEG2 signal, these MPEG4 encoders are "stumbling" on the signal processing and the result is a garbling of the audio, or an out of sync condition depending on which way the encoder is "dialed in", or biased toward as it were


I mention the DirecTV problems as NBC also went to MPEG4 net distro during the past year, although the other way around, DirecTV takes the MPEG2 signal and transcodes it MPEG4, whereas NBC takes the network native MPEG4 signal and has to convert it to MPEG2 for delivery OTA and to cable systems. In DirecTV's case, on local NBC anyways, it come from NBC as MPEG4, gets converted to MPEG2 by the station, then gets converted back to MPEG4 by DirecTV for the sat to user delivery systems.


It's just a bit curious that both companies are having a very similar problem.


As far as I know, only ABC/Disney is also currently using MPEG4 for their network to station distribution, I think, but they also don't seem to be having any audio problems. It could be the progressive nature of their signal, or even more likely, the actual brand/model of encoding/decoding equipment they are using, and the settings it's been set at. Even so-called factory-recommended settings on some of this type of equipment, is not the best, CBS has had trouble with Harris equipment and their reccos on encoder settings. If you've ever seen the occasional blurriness during NCAA basketball games on CBS, that's one of those settings that's "recommended" but isn't really right.


So, it's not like having a dead battery in a car that you can just swap out, it's more akin to finding a short in a modern, fully loaded luxury car.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17295008
> 
> 
> Keenan....you and I need to get a life. Both of us responding to this thread at 1:20 in the AM is sad. lol
> 
> 
> That being said...we need to hook up soon!
> 
> 
> Chris



It is sad, very sad...


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17290254
> 
> 
> Mark Del Secco....holy crap...where you been buddy?
> 
> Good to see the hardcore home theater crowd is still alive and well!
> 
> Chris



I've been here all along...ever since you got me hooked on this stuff!

Welcome back!!!


----------



## DAP

Watching this discussion of KNTV audio problems, I decided to check.

They are running some infomercial right now, so I could not stand to watch for long, but I heard no audio glitches in several minutes of watching, either over the air, or on cable (95127).

How often do these glitches occur?

I wonder how much this is affected by the error correction ability of the tuner.


----------



## rsra13

Watching the NFL Redzone channel, remember that's free this weekend, and it's really addicting. Too bad that's in SD. But I'd gladly pay $5/month for a HD version.


----------



## hockeyzebra

I've been following this thread for the past couple of days, ever since I noticed that Comcrap removed 2.1 and 5.1. The FCC regs on must carry for hd are a bit fuzzy, but it seems that there likely is no requirement that they pass through the HD feed, so long as they are passing through the sd feed. I'm not sure what (if any) contract requirements they have with the stations themselves, but there is a chance that the stations require the cable co. to pass through the HD.


I intend to call KTVU and KPIX to see if they can shed any light on why this is happening and whether they can do anything to kick the cable co. in the rear to get our HD back. I think the more people that call and put pressure on the stations, the higher the likelihood that we'll get our clear QAM HD back.


I'm very glad to hear that KNTV is working on the audio pops issue. I also noticed that for the past few weeks NBCHD (SNL stuff at least) was coming in in the high ~16mbps (nearly 17mbps). It had been ~12mbps for more than a year. Then last night, SNL was back down to ~12mbps. If any of you speak to the engineers there, please mention the reduction and ask that they continue to pump out their HD at closer to 17mbps.


CBS was full bitrate (17mbps+) when they were using the Harris encoders up until around late January, but then they reduced it down to ~15mbps...~14mbps...~13mbps. It varies now between 12-15, and the degradation of bits is apparent in the PQ.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/17296959
> 
> 
> Watching this discussion of KNTV audio problems, I decided to check.
> 
> They are running some infomercial right now, so I could not stand to watch for long, but I heard no audio glitches in several minutes of watching, either over the air, or on cable (95127).
> 
> How often do these glitches occur?
> 
> I wonder how much this is affected by the error correction ability of the tuner.



If you want to hear what they sound like, DL these files: http://www.megaupload.com/?f=3FCWXLS2


----------



## juancmjr

moic39 mentioned watching SNL with some audio glitches last night but for me, as it came on the picture was a pixellated mess with audio dropouts. Completely unwatchable. Switching to my LG DVR the transmission was clean, relatively speaking.


----------



## R8der

I've seen various folks mention they use Tivo with Comcast....can you advise how that works? I'd love to find a way to own the DVR versus paying Comcast to rent one.


Chris


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17297499
> 
> 
> If you want to hear what they sound like, DL these files: http://www.megaupload.com/?f=3FCWXLS2



I'm listening to the 11pm newscast from last night and I can't help but think that it's actually worse than it's ever been. The "amplitude" or severeness seems to be lower, but it's happen more often. Almost as if the adjustments that were made are masking the problem rather than eliminating it and in doing so it's happening even more often.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17297531
> 
> 
> I've seen various folks mention they use Tivo with Comcast....can you advise how that works? I'd love to find a way to own the DVR versus paying Comcast to rent one.
> 
> 
> Chris



You get a CableCard from Comcast and put it in the TiVo. Other than buying a TiVo box, you still have to pay for the TiVo service, either monthly, annually, or one-time lifetime (for the box).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17297531
> 
> 
> I've seen various folks mention they use Tivo with Comcast....can you advise how that works? I'd love to find a way to own the DVR versus paying Comcast to rent one.
> 
> 
> Chris



Big subject... basically, you buy the TiVo, they can be had for as low as $200(factory refurb), purchase a subscription plan that varies from a monthly($12.95) to one time lifetime cost of($399), get a CableCARD and you're pretty much good to go. For the cost of a 1TB drive you can have around 157 HRs of HD recording capacity either through internal drive swap or adding a TiVo-approved external storage drive.

TiVo DVRs 

I guess they don't have any refurbs right now, but Amazon sells the TiVo HD for about $260


Service plans
https://www3.tivo.com/store/plans.do 


I would look through the following posting, it will answer just about any question.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=879469 


I've had my Series 3(HD) since the day they were released back in Sept '06 and I love it.


Factory refurbs
https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do?type=renewed


----------



## Xn0r

Adding to the above ...


I have a Tivo HD, and also an old Philips HDR 112 SD Tivo which I've had forever (almost as soon as they came out) and which have been upgraded a few times. I also upgraded the Tivo HD w/ a 1TB AV drive soon after I got it.


Anyway, I'm a huge fan of Tivo. I can't say I've used many other DVRs, but from what people say on forums and such, they have the best UI, and work the best. Although I've also heard a few good things about the Motorola Moxi. I've heard that the Comcast DVR is awful in comparison.


One thing to note about the Tivo HD DVRs is that they can do both OTA and Cable simultaneously. The OTA channels just get added to the "channels you receive". And you can record them just like the cable channels, and make use of the dual tuner functionality.


My biggest problem with Tivo is the channel lineups. They seem to often take a long time to get them right, especially when new ones are added.


----------



## R8der

Thanks for all of the input on Tivo guys....awesome stuff! I've got some reading to do!


We have two Comcast DVR's right now......so it's getting old paying for them.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17298355
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the input on Tivo guys....awesome stuff! I've got some reading to do!
> 
> 
> We have two Comcast DVR's right now......so it's getting old paying for them.



Tivo won't always save you money since you still have to pay them a subscription (vs comcast lease),

but for 2 tivo's vs 2 comcast boxes, it should be cheaper (once you pay for the boxes):

A second Tivo subscription is flat $9.95 a month discounted... (corrected from old 6.95 price)

plus, you can send shows between the two Tivos (MRV multi-room viewing),

which is pretty nice if you recorded on one, and want to finish eg watching in the bedroom TV. (if you get one HD box and one cheaper SD, the SD one can't view HD shows of course, but they can exchange SD ones.)


Plus, all the other great Tivo features like online scheduling, *Netflix streaming* (w/ HD box), photos/music,

transfer shows to PC or laptop for archiving/viewing on the road or iPod etc, etc...


sorry, us Tivo fans can and will go on forever ;-)


but, the biggest wins vs comcast's motorola box?


1. *EXPANDABLE STORAGE* (if you replace the disk drive, or add eSATA external)- my 1TB drive is full already







,

and 2. *NO Motorola REMOTE BUTTON DELAY BUG* (and general better/smarter scheduling & behavior.)


----------



## R8der

Thanks Cgould.....I definitely need to look into this. We don't record ANYTHING in SD.....nor do we watch anything in SD. If it's not in HD, we don't watch it in our house. You might as well drink Budweiser. I'd rather die of thirst.


I think you meant 1TB drive....right?


Motorola remote button delay bug? Perhaps I've been lucky...not sure what this refers to.


Chris


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17298400
> 
> 
> Tivo won't always save you money since you still have to pay them a subscription (vs comcast lease),
> 
> but for 2 tivo's vs 2 comcast boxes, it should be cheaper (once you pay for the boxes):
> 
> A second Tivo subscription is flat $6.95 a month discounted...
> 
> plus, you can send shows between the two Tivos (MRV multi-room viewing),
> 
> which is pretty nice if you recorded on one, and want to finish eg watching in the bedroom TV. (if you get one HD box and one cheaper SD, the SD one can't view HD shows of course, but they can exchange SD ones.)



The second TiVo now costs $9.95/month, or $99/year, or $299 lifetime. Not sure if there is any equipment discount on the second TiVo, but the refurbished TiVO HD for $200 is a good deal.


The biggest drawback to the TiVo is that it does not support Video On Demand.


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17299475
> 
> 
> Thanks Cgould.....I definitely need to look into this. We don't record ANYTHING in SD.....nor do we watch anything in SD. If it's not in HD, we don't watch it in our house. You might as well drink Budweiser. I'd rather die of thirst.
> 
> 
> I think you meant 1TB drive....right?
> 
> 
> Motorola remote button delay bug? Perhaps I've been lucky...not sure what this refers to.
> 
> 
> Chris



Hah  Yes, I meant 1TB, sorry- corrected...

if you're only recording in HD, then a larger drive would be very nice, 1TB should hold like 140 hours (assume 7GB/hr).

The Motorola 160gb drive only holds 22hours...


Wonder if they finally fixed the motorola remote delay bug? I've had my Tivo S3 for years so maybe got fixed...

this is the bug where you press a button on remote, and the Moto box is busy processing something else, and doesn't respond, so you push again etc... then a minute later all the button presses suddenly catch up and the box goes bit crazy... frustrating eg w/ ffwd/rewind.


Thanks for the correction to 2nd ( multi-service ) subscription price. Forgot the raise since I'm grandfathered into the old price still (original Sony SD box; should cancel as half my analog channels are now gone anyway..)


----------



## ryany84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17286855
> 
> 
> So, as far as you know, it's just that one RF-QAM block of channels, 78-1(KPIX-HD), 78-2(KTVU-HD) and 78-3(KTVU-(subchannel)?
> 
> 
> If so, I would have to go with PSIP problems since you can get KNTV... I'm assuming you can also get KBCW at 74-5? That would be a pretty narrow band for them to block/trap the newly digital Expanded Basic channels in, it would be only 3 frequency blocks, which could carry about 30 SD/digital channels, but I don't think it's room for all of them... besides, they would have had to come out and put a new trap in place... so it has to be a PSIP problem... I think, I'm not sure what else to tell you other than see if someone in your area can look at the data in the signal and see if the PSIP info is correct or not. That stuff gets into areas that I really haven't spent too much time in, so I'm not going to be much help at all there.




Alright i did a rescan on my TV Sunday morning and KTVU-HD and KPIX HD Is BACK!!! I get football in HD again. Watched about 10 mins of the Raider game and turned it off. I wish we had NFL Sunday ticket.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/17289473
> 
> 
> Is the recent signal quality just crap?
> 
> 
> I'm in Cupertino and I can barely get KGO-HD on my TV using a QAM tuner. On my computer it's bearable but terrible. I tried to record the Cal - Oregon game and it was disgusting. I got audio only for the most part with bits of video.



I was having problems most of the day Sunday with KGO-HD trying to watch the NASCAR race, both through a Comcast box and through a CableCard with TiVo.


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5

*10/13/09 World of More Launches in.
*
*Fremont, Hercules, Newark, Richmond, El Cerrito, San Pablo, Albany, Kensington and portions of El Sobrante
*


and.

*Sun Outages Started*

*Plan for Sun Outages - starting this past Saturday, 10/03/09 to 10/13/09*


Twice a year around the first week of October and the first week of April, the video signals that are received at the master headends via satellite are affected by what are called sun outages. This is not a product of solar flares or sun spots.

*Why's it Happening:*


Sun Outages are the result of the satellite's orbit traveling in a geosynchronous orbit. The outage occurs when the sun is directly behind the satellite relative to the receive antenna (the antenna receiving the signals for picture) or dish. At this point, all the receive antenna can see is the sun, therefore saturating the low noise amplifier in the dish and causing the outage. Since satellites are spaced all across the western arc, it takes quite a bit of time from beginning to end of the outage window.


Each satellite channel (for example, CNN, ESPN, Discovery, etc) will experience interference once (sometimes twice a day) for approximately 5-20 minutes each, between 10:30a.m. - 2:30p.m., from 10/03/09 - 10/13/09.


This also includes all digital channels, PPV and Music Choice. This does NOT affect local broadcast stations, such as ABC, NBC, FOX, etc., which are delivered to Comcast through direct fiber feeds from their studios. Satellite channels will be grainy or snowy and digital channels will display "One Moment Please". We cannot prevent sun outages, but we can predict them.


####


So Fremont finally gets out of Siberia and into the World of More










Also, the sun outages might explain some of the signal breakups that we've been seeing in the last couple of days. Maybe not the KNTV audio problem but some of the other signal breakups that people have seen. It'd be interesting to see if Dish and Directv are having signal problems also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Poochie

Anyone else notice a strange effect during Saturday evening's Sharks/Ducks game on CSNCA-HD? I noticed that for a time - I believe in the first period, but I could be mis-remembering - the video appeared to have a low framerate - almost like every other frame was being dropped. It wasn't the usual macroblocking or freezing when the signal is weak, but rather a consistent stuttering for minutes on end.


I was watching via my Tivo S3, native output, via HDMI to my JVC RS20 with film mode OFF, if any of this matters. I even exited the program once and resumed, and the jerkiness continued. Fortunately, it eventually went away on its own. So now I'm wondering if I'm seeing some issue with my gear, or if the source itself was the cause - or maybe the combination of the two...


I vaguely recall seeing this on rare occasions last year on CSNBA-HD too...


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> So Fremont finally gets out of Siberia and into the World of More



Yeah!!!!! Thanks for the update Mike!


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17303275
> 
> 
> So Fremont finally gets out of Siberia and into the World of More



Woo!


(and hopefully Tivo's guide data will be updated on time...)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/17303296
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice a strange effect during Saturday evening's Sharks/Ducks game on CSNCA-HD? I noticed that for a time - I believe in the first period, but I could be mis-remembering - the video appeared to have a low framerate - almost like every other frame was being dropped. It wasn't the usual macroblocking or freezing when the signal is weak, but rather a consistent stuttering for minutes on end.
> 
> 
> I was watching via my Tivo S3, native output, via HDMI to my JVC RS20 with film mode OFF, if any of this matters. I even exited the program once and resumed, and the jerkiness continued. Fortunately, it eventually went away on its own. So now I'm wondering if I'm seeing some issue with my gear, or if the source itself was the cause - or maybe the combination of the two...
> 
> 
> I vaguely recall seeing this on rare occasions last year on CSNBA-HD too...



That's probably related to the sun outages that I just posted. I noticed some of the same things on other channels, they lasted about 10-15 minutes and then went away. I haven't seen it yet today though.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17303374
> 
> 
> Woo!
> 
> 
> (and hopefully Tivo's guide data will be updated on time...)



The Tivo guide data for me took about a day and then it showed up and was correct the first time around, so it should be good to go for your area also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

If you can, if anyone could watch a bit of KNTV and report back whether the audio problems have been improved/fixed KNTV Engineering would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17303406
> 
> 
> If you can, if anyone could watch a bit of KNTV and report back whether the audio problems have been improved/fixed KNTV Engineering would appreciate it. Thanks.



So Jim,


What time of the day is this happening the most ? With the Giant's done for the year I've got a lot of time on my hands. I see the Dodger's didn't choke in the end, so we still have a California team in the playoffs







. What's a good time to catch these glitches ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17303467
> 
> 
> So Jim,
> 
> 
> What time of the day is this happening the most ? With the Giant's done for the year I've got a lot of time on my hands. I see the Dodger's didn't choke in the end, so we still have a California team in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What's a good time to catch these glitches ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Anytime really. Please note what the show is, whether it happened during the show or a commercial, and which commercial as some are local and some network. And the time it happened, it makes it easier for them to locate the segment. KNTV newscasts are a good place to listen for it, they seem to be the worst in fact.


I'll probably won't be watching any KNTV until tonight myself. I watched a bit of Martha today and it seemed to be better but I really wasn't paying enough attention, Martha Stewart is not really my thing.


----------



## rsra13

I recorded SNL and sounded as bad as ever.


I'll check tonight with Heroes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17303602
> 
> 
> I recorded SNL and sounded as bad as ever.
> 
> 
> I'll check tonight with Heroes.



I think the adjustments were made this morning, so anything from then on is what he's looking for.


----------



## Xn0r

I'll be recording Trauma tonight. We'll see.


----------



## Dospac

Yep, I noticed this too. Went away after 5-10 minutes. Was odd, hadn't seen anything quite like it before. It actually reminded me of how my TV sometimes screws up w/2:3 pulldown enabled and gets blurry/choppy. Haven't seen it since.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/17303296
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice a strange effect during Saturday evening's Sharks/Ducks game on CSNCA-HD? I noticed that for a time - I believe in the first period, but I could be mis-remembering - the video appeared to have a low framerate - almost like every other frame was being dropped. It wasn't the usual macroblocking or freezing when the signal is weak, but rather a consistent stuttering for minutes on end.
> 
> 
> I was watching via my Tivo S3, native output, via HDMI to my JVC RS20 with film mode OFF, if any of this matters. I even exited the program once and resumed, and the jerkiness continued. Fortunately, it eventually went away on its own. So now I'm wondering if I'm seeing some issue with my gear, or if the source itself was the cause - or maybe the combination of the two...
> 
> 
> I vaguely recall seeing this on rare occasions last year on CSNBA-HD too...


----------



## hockeyzebra

This is good news indeed!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## rsra13

I just finished watching Heroes from the DVR and the sound was fine. I was really paying attention so I was able to catch just two issues, in one scene the sound cut out, and in other scene for a second or two it sounded bad like in the past.


So, for Heroes at least, it seems the sound issues had been fixed.


----------



## Xn0r

While watching Trauma, I heard six "stutters" in the audio. This is less than usual, so it seems improved.


Also heard a few during Leno (like when he said "Warren Buffet").


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17300525
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they finally fixed the motorola remote delay bug? I've had my Tivo S3 for years so maybe got fixed...
> 
> this is the bug where you press a button on remote, and the Moto box is busy processing something else, and doesn't respond, so you push again etc... then a minute later all the button presses suddenly catch up and the box goes bit crazy... frustrating eg w/ ffwd/rewind.



Yes, that issue has been corrected. I have a newer DVR...about 6 months old....and it's much better than the first one we had, and holds more data, but I'm not sure on the size of the hard drive.


I see somebody mentioned the TIVO doesn't support On Demand services. My kid watches VOD all the time. Something I'll have to consider.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17305350
> 
> 
> While watching Trauma, I heard six "stutters" in the audio. This is less than usual, so it seems improved.
> 
> 
> Also heard a few during Leno (like when he said "Warren Buffet").



I logged about 8 instances from the beginning to about 00:23 mins into the show before I stopped and just watched the show.


00:01 - Nancy says "over and under"

00:03 - Rabbit says "awesome but I gotta work"

00:03 - "Yeah, she's going to be fine"

00:09 - "I don't need" think this was the kid doing the shooting

00:09 - "Even got a car" kid shooting

00:17 - "I was looking for you" helo pilot

00:18 - "burp the alphabet" helo pilot


At that point I stopped logging. It seems better in that it's subtler, maybe, but it's still there, it's not fixed.


I have 9 loggings for Heroes starting at 21 mins in, didn't really pay close attention to anything earlier than that.


----------



## Xn0r

@keenan:


I went over it at your time points and looked at it (too bad tivo can't show ss.ms):


00:01 - Nancy says "over and under" - not for me

00:03 - Rabbit says "awesome but I gotta work" - very small almost unnoticeable, could be his voice

00:03 - "Yeah, she's going to be fine" - yes. heavy. in the word "yeah".

++00:09 - "do not down energy drinks. they can deh~~~ydrate you." heavy

++00:09 - "they ai~~nt my boys" - medium

00:09 - "I don't need" think this was the kid doing the shooting - not for me

00:09 - "Even got a car" kid shooting - not for me

00:17 - "I was looking for you" helo pilot - same for me, in looking

++00:18 "do yo~u have your emt certificate" - light/medium stutter

00:18 - "burp the alphabet" helo pilot - "c~an b~urp the alphabet backwards"


++ is my addition

~ is stutter


----------



## Elias1

My world now has so many more HD channels it's hard to keep track. I can confirm that they are all live in San Jose (95125) and that my Tivo S3 has all of the guide data for the new channels. I haven't had time to validate that the data is 100% correct but on first glance it appears to be good.


----------



## robingo88

noticed the stations showing up in my TiVo S3 guide last night and this morning, all of the World of HD channels seem to be live here in 95124 San Jose. the program guide on the TiVo is wrong, though (841 THMA says its showing Jaws 2, but its actually showing Changeling, which is listed on the guide 3 hours earlier... looks like the wrong feed is attached to the listing)


one other strange point: i have the 'everything' package and all the premium channels seem to be active except for 847, which gives me a 'not subscribed' message on my HD Comcast box and shows a black screen on my TiVo S3... of course i can call, but wondering if anyone else has found this channel to be blocked?


----------



## robingo88

just wondering... previously the HD sports channels were grouped together and the HD movie channels were grouped together (and so were the news/business channels) but now stuff is scattered all over the place, and channels from the same service (the multiple HBO feeds, for example) aren't even grouped together.


----------



## Cal1981

Here's a question for all of you that have gotten the new HD channels. Have you seen any substantive increase in the the volume of HD progamming that is available via On Demand? I vaguely recall Comcast trumpeting this as something that would happen along with the World of More channel additions.


----------



## rsra13

It'd be also helpful to report what was your equipment when watching NBC.


In my case, that only heard a couple of issues :


- DCH3416

- Optical cable

- Onkyo receiver 5.1


I may check later tonight in my bedroom, where I'm using a DCX box, using HDMI and sound through the TV speakers, so no home theater receiver there.


----------



## Keenan

I have the sense that it's more subtle, not as pronounced as it was before, but it's still there. It's as if it's been "masked" somewhat rather than being out right "fixed".


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/17306854
> 
> 
> noticed the stations showing up in my TiVo S3 guide last night and this morning, all of the World of HD channels seem to be live here in 95124 San Jose. the program guide on the TiVo is wrong, though (841 THMA says its showing Jaws 2, but its actually showing Changeling, which is listed on the guide 3 hours earlier... looks like the wrong feed is attached to the listing)
> 
> 
> one other strange point: i have the 'everything' package and all the premium channels seem to be active except for 847, which gives me a 'not subscribed' message on my HD Comcast box and shows a black screen on my TiVo S3... of course i can call, but wondering if anyone else has found this channel to be blocked?



841 (Thriller Max) has been broken for weeks. I submitted a line up fix request on the 21st of September. Nothing happened (just got confirmations back). I submitted another one last night.


----------



## diskus

Report from Los Gatos



Well I guess waiting has its advantages, all new channels are here and seem to be working fine on my Tivo HD. In addition all guide data is updated and accurate along with transfer of season passes to new or moved channels


completely seamless transition.


Thanks to all



MB


----------



## optossav

Hi,

Does anybody know if Comcast Sportsnet California HD (721) is supposed to work in Berkeley area? Right now I can only see text "available shortly..". The SD channel 89 shows just fine.


----------



## Ace of Space

Some of the premium HD channels are repeated on a higher channel number. I have 2 HBO HD, 2 Showtime HD, etc... I hope they sort this out.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/17311152
> 
> 
> Some of the premium HD channels are repeated on a higher channel number. I have 2 HBO HD, 2 Showtime HD, etc... I hope they sort this out.



They were the old versions of those channels. I presume they'll eventually vanish. The high numbered ones are the new ones.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space* /forum/post/17311152
> 
> 
> Some of the premium HD channels are repeated on a higher channel number. I have 2 HBO HD, 2 Showtime HD, etc... I hope they sort this out.



It's going to be like that for a few months anyway. They do the duplicates for the movie channels to avoid increased call volume. If they just moved those channels up to the 800's initially then folks would call in asking "where's my hbo hd or starz hd, why don't you people tell us anything?" There's always a good percentage of people who have no idea of channel changes, they either didn't get the flyers or didn't bother to read them when they diid come. So they keep them in the same place for a little while to ease the transition. I heard today actually that showtime hd ( the ch.785 duplicate version) is going away and going to replaced by NFL Red Zone HD on 785 in "World of More" areas. That change is supposed to go into effect for the games on 10/19. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17311418
> 
> 
> It's going to be like that for a few months anyway. They do the duplicates for the movie channels to avoid increased call volume. If they just moved those channels up to the 800's initially then folks would call in asking "where's my hbo hd or starz hd, why don't you people tell us anything?" There's always a good percentage of people who have no idea of channel changes, they either didn't get the flyers or didn't bother to read them when they diid come. So they keep them in the same place for a little while to ease the transition. I heard today actually that showtime hd ( the ch.785 duplicate version) is going away and going to replaced by NFL Red Zone HD on 785 in "World of More" areas. That change is supposed to go into effect for the games on 10/19. So we'll see how that goes.



LOL...these folks have it so easy. Back in the early days of channel changes it would change to a completely different satellite! Half the time it was a new satellite that you hadn't even programmed into your receiver! Now that will create some confusion!


Somehow we always figured it out.....I miss those C-band days.


----------



## Mikef5

This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.

Plus it explains it a lot better than I could







... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17313282
> 
> 
> This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.
> 
> Plus it explains it a lot better than I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any news on HBO2, HBO-Signature and the HDNets?


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17313282
> 
> 
> This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.
> 
> Plus it explains it a lot better than I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for that post. I noticed on the coverage area map that Santa Cruz IS included in World of More. Is there any way to confirm? I have my HD through Dish but have the basic level of comcast still and have received no info about an upgrade. Neither has my friend in santa cruz who has comcast HD. TIA! .


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17313282
> 
> 
> This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.
> 
> Plus it explains it a lot better than I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Interesting as there still is no mention of Martinez, Pacheco or Pleasant Hill even though we received a flier saying that the Extended Basic only be available digital on July 22nd. That still hasn't happened. Now some of the HD channels people are getting for the first time have been on our system for a while. That leads me to think they have pushed us back due to that. Comcast upgraded this system in 2003.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GBruno* /forum/post/17314381
> 
> 
> Thanks for that post. I noticed on the coverage area map that Santa Cruz IS included in World of More. Is there any way to confirm? I have my HD through Dish but have the basic level of comcast still and have received no info about an upgrade. Neither has my friend in santa cruz who has comcast HD. TIA! .




That map shows all the areas Comcast serves in California, not just who's getting the World of More upgrade. Santa Cruz County probably won't be upgraded for a little while. It just wasn't included in this initial roll out.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17313282
> 
> 
> This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.
> 
> Plus it explains it a lot better than I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, indeed, thanks much for this info, Mike. Whoopee--Berkeley et al set for Oct 13, and "an additional 12 High def networks... 58 new HD networks"!


----------



## robingo88

this is strange... this past summer i signed up for the HD Premiere Triple Play for 2 years (the top of the line package)... prior to that i had Digital Premiere with HD, etc, blah blah blah, and had both of the TMC channels (591 and 593) though i never explicitly subscribed to the TMC channels (i looked on my old bills and there's no separate line charge for TMC).


with the World of More cutover the other day, i noticed that 847 (TMC West HD) was blocked and so was 591 and 593 (not sure when they stopped showing up on the SD channels since i don't watch them as much).


so i just called comcast and was told that while i have 'almost everything', my package doesn't include TMC, which was available at a special price of only an additional $10/month.


at first i thought, uh..ok..., but then i went back to the comcast site and pulled up the HD Premiere Triple Play bundle listing and there's a link to the Channel Lineup for that package and, don't you know, TMC 591 and 593 are included (the lineup doesn't yet show the new world of more)...


so i called comcast back and pointed out this discrepancy and was told that the agent (who no longer appears to be here in the states) couldn't help me and i had to print out the web pages and bring them into a local comcast office.


wha?


its just a silly little channel and not worth $10 for just the HD feed, but does this seem right? (right as in 'correct' as opposed to 'moral'/'ethical')


thanks!

r


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/17314880
> 
> 
> this is strange... this past summer i signed up for the HD Premiere Triple Play for 2 years (the top of the line package)... prior to that i had Digital Premiere with HD, etc, blah blah blah, and had both of the TMC channels (591 and 593) though i never explicitly subscribed to the TMC channels (i looked on my old bills and there's no separate line charge for TMC).
> 
> 
> with the World of More cutover the other day, i noticed that 847 (TMC West HD) was blocked and so was 591 and 593 (not sure when they stopped showing up on the SD channels since i don't watch them as much).
> 
> 
> so i just called comcast and was told that while i have 'almost everything', my package doesn't include TMC, which was available at a special price of only an additional $10/month.
> 
> 
> at first i thought, uh..ok..., but then i went back to the comcast site and pulled up the HD Premiere Triple Play bundle listing and there's a link to the Channel Lineup for that package and, don't you know, TMC 591 and 593 are included (the lineup doesn't yet show the new world of more)...
> 
> 
> so i called comcast back and pointed out this discrepancy and was told that the agent (who no longer appears to be here in the states) couldn't help me and i had to print out the web pages and bring them into a local comcast office.
> 
> 
> wha?
> 
> 
> its just a silly little channel and not worth $10 for just the HD feed, but does this seem right? (right as in 'correct' as opposed to 'moral'/'ethical')
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> r



I noticed the same thing when I upgraded to the Triple Play package. TMC is no longer in any package but is a separate channel that you have to subscribe to. Sort of like ala carte that everyone is so hot to have.










IMHO not worth the money by itself and I never watched it before when it was in the Premium Package. When I asked the CSR about it the price was $14.95, if I remember right, so I decided not to get it at that price, but even at $10 not worth it, just nothing on it compelling enough to warrant it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17315070
> 
> 
> I noticed the same thing when I upgraded to the Triple Play package. TMC is no longer in any package but is a separate channel that you have to subscribe to. Sort of like ala carte that everyone is so hot to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO not worth the money by itself and I never watched it before when it was in the Premium Package. When I asked the CSR about it the price was $14.95, if I remember right, so I decided not to get it at that price, but even at $10 not worth it, just nothing on it compelling enough to warrant it.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Seems to me TMC used to come with Showtime, TMC is a Showtime owned network. I guess they break them apart now.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/17314880
> 
> 
> this is strange... this past summer i signed up for the HD Premiere Triple Play for 2 years (the top of the line package)... prior to that i had Digital Premiere with HD, etc, blah blah blah, and had both of the TMC channels (591 and 593) though i never explicitly subscribed to the TMC channels (i looked on my old bills and there's no separate line charge for TMC).
> 
> 
> with the World of More cutover the other day, i noticed that 847 (TMC West HD) was blocked and so was 591 and 593 (not sure when they stopped showing up on the SD channels since i don't watch them as much).
> 
> 
> so i just called comcast and was told that while i have 'almost everything', my package doesn't include TMC, which was available at a special price of only an additional $10/month.
> 
> 
> at first i thought, uh..ok..., but then i went back to the comcast site and pulled up the HD Premiere Triple Play bundle listing and there's a link to the Channel Lineup for that package and, don't you know, TMC 591 and 593 are included (the lineup doesn't yet show the new world of more)...
> 
> 
> so i called comcast back and pointed out this discrepancy and was told that the agent (who no longer appears to be here in the states) couldn't help me and i had to print out the web pages and bring them into a local comcast office.
> 
> 
> wha?
> 
> 
> its just a silly little channel and not worth $10 for just the HD feed, but does this seem right? (right as in 'correct' as opposed to 'moral'/'ethical')
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> r



I had the same experience. According to the Comcast technician, TMC (The Movie Channel) is a $20/month addition although it is not listed as such. Oh, well, it certainly is not worth anything near this amount as it already replicates movies in the other premium channels


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17308148
> 
> 
> Here's a question for all of you that have gotten the new HD channels. Have you seen any substantive increase in the the volume of HD progamming that is available via On Demand? I vaguely recall Comcast trumpeting this as something that would happen along with the World of More channel additions.



No, OD did not get anyt more content. Actually, most of the newly added channels are not represented in OD, certainly not their HD versions. But most of these channels have been marginal channels anyway. Although there have been many addition, the only really notable additions were the two financial news channels which really supply lots of information in HD. If anything, HD seems a great fit for such channels. I was told that there will be more additions of channels with better content but it remains to be seen. As we know, the target is about 100-120 HD channels by year's end.


----------



## Keenan

Received a response from KNTV engineering today, forgot to ask if okay to post as is so I'll paraphrase.


In essence, they are certain that there are two different, although possibly related, audio problems they are working on fixing. The garbled audio issue appears to be via Comcast, and as such they have asked Comcast to switch to a "backup system" while waiting for some new equipment to be used in that particular distribution path. The pops and clicks are something else and they believe they have minimized them to a large extent although they are still working on the exact cause and a fix for it.


So, I'm impressed, it's nice to see back and forth communication with a local station actively working on end user(viewer) problems. Now all we need is for NBC to put up some good programming.










Oh yeah, _Go Dodgers!_


----------



## stretch437

tempted to hook up my OTA tuner again to see if the non-comcast feed is really improved.


thanks everyone for pursuing this. it's been bugging me for months, but i'm just one person. this demonstrates the power of an online forum to effect change.


----------



## jlee301

In Union City, my TiVo got the channel update a night earlier before the go live. I am a little worried as I see that a lot of the feeds are listed as East Coast feeds as many of the other areas needed to submit support tickets to TiVo to get many of the channels corrected to the Pacific feeds.


Oh well, no way to really tell for sure until they go live tonight.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17317324
> 
> 
> In Union City, my TiVo got the channel update a night earlier before the go live. I am a little worried as I see that a lot of the feeds are listed as East Coast feeds as many of the other areas needed to submit support tickets to TiVo to get many of the channels corrected to the Pacific feeds.
> 
> 
> Oh well, no way to really tell for sure until they go live tonight.



Which channels in particular? Very few networks have both and east and west HD feeds, most are east feeds.


----------



## Blk-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17313282
> 
> 
> This is the link to the Comcast website that explains the " World of More " and what it encompasses and the latest updates.
> 
> Plus it explains it a lot better than I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...?s=43&item=313



Once again Oakland gets screwed! I had a live chat with Comcast today and the rep said Oakland is not included in the upgrade yet. They are still working on it and there is no ETA. Historically, Oakland has been last on the list when it comes to any kind of cable upgrade. I saw in a earlier post that a user in Oakland got an automated call saying he would be getting the WOM. If anyone has seen or heard different please comment...


----------



## Dospac

In case this helps anyone, I've been noticing audio and video skipping on several channels after the world of more update here in San Jose and it was particularly bad on the Dogers Cards game tonight on TBS HD. I pulled the plug and rebooted my DCH box and after restarting it all went away. Odd, but I'm happy!


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17317406
> 
> 
> Which channels in particular? Very few networks have both and east and west HD feeds, most are east feeds.



All the channels I am listing are listed as East coast feeds in Union City compared to these cities who have the West coast feeds:


Zap2It results from Milpitas-95036

743 - SPIKEHD

795 - LIFEHD

796 - LMNHD (missing)

801 - HBOHD

816 - STZHD

825 - SHOWHD

826 - SHO2HD

838 - MAXHD

847 - TMCHD


Zap2It results from San Jose-95113

743 - SPIKEHD

745 - CCHD

763 - DXDHD

768 - ABCFHD

769 - DISNHD

777 - BETHD

778 - CMTVHD

781 - VH1HD

782 - MTVHD

795 - LIFEHD

796 - LMNHD (missing)

801 - HBOHD

805 - HBOCHD

807 - HBOZHD

808 - HBOLAHD

816 - STZHD

817 - STZEHD

818 - STZCHD

819 - STZKHD

825 - SHOWHD

826 - SHO2HD

838 - MAXHD

847 - TMCHD


Worst case scenario, I just did all the work and just have to submit this to TiVo


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here are the HD Channels from the on-screen guide:

450 TEAM

459 GAME2

460 GAMED

700 HDOD

701 HDOD2

702 KTVUD

703 DKNTV

704 KROND

705 KPIXD

706 KICUD

707 KGODT

709 KQEDH

710 KSTSD - 05/05

711 IONHD

712 KBCWD

714 KDTVD - 05/05

715 LIVWL

716 KFSFD - 05/05

717 WGNAD

718 HSNHD

719 QVCHD

720 CSNBA

721 CSNCD

722 GOLFD

723 VSHD

724 ESPND

725 ES2HD

726 ESWHD

727 NHLHD

728 NBAHD

729 MLBHD

730 NFLHD

731 SPDHD

732 CBSCH

733 BRVOD

734 A&EHD

735 TBSHD

736 SyFyD

737 TNTHD

738 USAHD

739 UHD

740 TVONE

741 FXHD

742 STYLE

743 SPKHD

744 G4HD

745 CMDYD

746 HGTVD

747 FOODD

748 TRTVD

750 DSCHD

751 APHD

752 TLCHD

753 E! HD

754 HDT

755 TRAVD

756 SCIHD

757 NGCHD

758 HISHD

759 CNNHD

760 FNCHD

761 FBNHD

762 CNBCD

763 DXDHD

766 TOOND

767 NIK

768 FAMHD

769 DISHD

771 GRNHD

772 BIOHD

774 HLNHD

776 TWCHD

777 BETHD

778 CMTHD

779 FUSED

781 VH1HD

782 MTVHD

783 PLDHD

784 OUTHD

785 NFLRD

786 TNNSD

787 mnbcD

788 ESPNU

789 TCMHD

790 IFCHD

791 WE HD

793 HCHD

794 HALLD

795 LIFEH

796 LMNHD

797 MGMHD

798 AMCHD

801 HBOHD

805 HBOCD

806 HBOZH

807 HBOLD

809 ENCHD

816 SZHDw

817 SZEHD

818 SZCHD

819 SZKHD

825 SHOHD

826 SHO2H

838 MXHDW

840 AMXDW

841 TMXDW

847 TMCWD

870 HDPPV


----------



## jlee301

Union City hasn't gone live yet with the WoM upgrades...hopefully when I get back from work there will be some activity.


----------



## drowningape

I turned on my TV this morning, and there was the expanded HD line-up. Other than TCM which is coming soon, the only channel really missing is BBC America HD, which I don't think Comcast is carrying anywhere.


Based on a quick flip through the channels the video quality seems decent. This is a good step, and will probably delay my planned switch to DirecTV for awhile.


Edit**


TCM is on channel 789, it just shows up as TMC in the guide.


----------



## juancmjr

I have our expanded HD lineup as well.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

by the end of October, will comcast adding BBC America HD, Smithsonian Channel HD, Fuel TV HD, Crime and Investigation Network HD, Hallmark Channel HD, Centric HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, HBO2 HD, HBO Signature HD, HBO Family HD, MoreMax HD, 5StarMax HD, WMax HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Extreme HD, and The Movie Channel Xtra HD?


we will wait and see...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/17321656
> 
> 
> by the end of October, will comcast adding BBC America HD, Smithsonian Channel HD, Fuel TV HD, Crime and Investigation Network HD, Hallmark Channel HD, Centric HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, HBO2 HD, HBO Signature HD, HBO Family HD, MoreMax HD, 5StarMax HD, WMax HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Extreme HD, and The Movie Channel Xtra HD?
> 
> 
> we will wait and see...



Seriously doubt it.


----------



## Ace of Space




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/17321656
> 
> 
> by the end of October, will comcast adding BBC America HD, Smithsonian Channel HD, Fuel TV HD, Crime and Investigation Network HD, Hallmark Channel HD, Centric HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, HBO2 HD, HBO Signature HD, HBO Family HD, MoreMax HD, 5StarMax HD, WMax HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Showtime Extreme HD, and The Movie Channel Xtra HD?
> 
> 
> we will wait and see...



Don't they have to have a rate increase first?


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17319350
> 
> 
> Union City hasn't gone live yet with the WoM upgrades...hopefully when I get back from work there will be some activity.



Union City WoM was live by the time I got home. Noticed the following TiVo guide errors:


The following are showing east coast guide but is airing west coast:

743 SPIKEHD

783 PLDHD

795 LIFEHD

801 HBOHD

805 HBOCHD

816 STZHD

825 SHOWHD

826 SHO2HD

838 MAXHD

840 ACMAXHD

841 THMAXHD



The follow channel is missing:

796 LMNHDP (Lifetime Movie Network HD - Pacific Feed)


Okay, besides the TiVo guide errors, there are two errors I am seeing:

783 - PLDHD is showing TRAVHD (both my TiVo and Comcast HD set-top)

816 - STZHD is giving me channel should be available shortly message (from the Comcast HD set-top)


The guide data on Comcast HD set-top box is correct for the channels.


Everything else looks good so far.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17323506
> 
> 
> Union City WoM was live by the time I got home. Noticed the following TiVo guide errors:
> 
> 
> The following are showing east coast guide but is airing west coast:
> 
> 
> The guide data on Comcast HD set-top box is correct for the channels.
> 
> 
> Everything else looks good so far.



Here's what I got (after submitting many corrections to Tivo):


Ch.YouMeComment 743SPIKEHDSPIKPHD 783PLDHDPLDHD(this correct for me, not sure if it's west or east. No P in the code usually indicates east coast feed).795LIFEHDLIFEPHD 801HBOHDHBOHDP 805HBOCHDHBOCPHD 816STZHDSTZHDP 825SHOWHDSHOWHDP 826SHO2HDSHO2PHD 838MAXHDMAXHDP 840ACMAXHDACMXHDP 841THMAXHDTHMAXHD(This is WRONG, I've sent in two lineup requests. So far, no love.)796LMNHDPLMNHDcorrect for me (it's an east feed)

So, our channels are consistent, except for perhaps Palladium. So looks like for most of your channels you will have to jump through the same hoops to get them corrected by Tivo as I did (it's been an almost three month process now).


----------



## jlee301

796 - LMNHD is probably east coast feed. The guide on the Comcast box is showing pacific results but it's broadcasting the east coast feed.


783 - PLDHD is correct, program data is correct on the TiVo and the Comcast box. However I think one of their engineers screwed something up because the feed is actually TravelHD.


816 - STZHD is giving me that "ONE MOMENT PLEASE. The channel should be available shortly message" on the Comcast box. As well as the guide data on my TiVo being the east coast feed when it's actually the west coast.


I probably need to call Comcast about PLDHD and STZHD.


----------



## Xn0r

Some channels may not pop up for a few days. That's how it happened with my area.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17324260
> 
> 
> Some channels may not pop up for a few days. That's how it happened with my area.



I'm hoping Mikef5 passes on the information to Mr. J so someone can look at it . The last time I went to get a Comcast tech to look at a channel outage and a similar channel mixup like I am having with PLDHD took quite a bit of time to get the channel issues resolved.


----------



## Kaz415

When is the World of More coming to San Francisco? I need more HD channels, getting real jealous of everyone to the south of me....


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaz415* /forum/post/17326986
> 
> 
> When is the World of More coming to San Francisco? I need more HD channels, getting real jealous of everyone to the south of me....





They're almost done switching over channels 35 and up to digital for all the nodes in San Francisco. So, based on that you'll probably get the WOM upgrade in mid-Novemeber.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17325394
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Mikef5 passes on the information to Mr. J so someone can look at it . The last time I went to get a Comcast tech to look at a channel outage and a similar channel mixup like I am having with PLDHD took quite a bit of time to get the channel issues resolved.



The problems have been fixed! Yippie! Now just waiting for TiVo to correct the guide data.


----------



## Xn0r

Well, today I got another guide update message from Tivo. Thankfully, they finally fixed 841 Thriller Max HD. Unfortunately, they BROKE two other channels which they actually had fixed back on an update on 9/13! Will this ever end?


Ch.UpdateShould BeStatus826SHO2HDSHO2HDPBROKEN841THMXHDPTHMXHDPFIXED847TMCHDTMCHDPBROKEN

So annoying. When I saw the line up change message I was thinking "great! they fixed Thriller Max finally" then when I saw the other chans I almost threw the remote.










At least I don't have season passes on any of these channels at the moment.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17327402
> 
> 
> They're almost done switching over channels 35 and up to digital for all the nodes in San Francisco. So, based on that you'll probably get the WOM upgrade in mid-Novemeber.



So it's about a "node" switching thing? I've had the 35 and up channels on digital way before the July 22nd date they set in this area for the transition which has yet to occur. Does that mean they haven't switched all the nodes yet on my headend which is the Danville headend?


Comcast is such a blackop.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17332218
> 
> 
> So it's about a "node" switching thing? I've had the 35 and up channels on digital way before the July 22nd date they set in this area for the transition which has yet to occur. Does that mean they haven't switched all the nodes yet on my headend which is the Danville headend?
> 
> 
> Comcast is such a blackop.



Good question, I'm not sure what's going on in your neck of the woods though. Yes, it is about node switching thing yet they really haven't switched over too many nodes at all yet in Concord, Martinez, Clayton, Pacheco, Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek. Those are really the last block of cities in the Bay Area that need to be switched order. All the rest of areas fall into 3 categories: they either have WOM already, are getting it soon ( ex. Fremont, Berkely, Richmond, etc on the 13th) or Comcast is the process right now of switching over nodes neighborhood by neighborhood in these cities and that lines them up to get WOM by next month ( ex. San Francisco, Oakland, Emeryville, Vallejo, ) Their goal is to have the whole area upgraded ( with the exception of Half Moon Bay) by the end of the year so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Mikef5, Do you have any information on when we're getting HDNET? It's rolled out in some parts of the country.


----------



## Specific_Context3224

Ummm have you guys been having low signal woes recently? I can't even pick up KGO-HD anymore over QAM Comcast.


I have a splitter yes, but it worked flawlessly for so many years. I took it out and rescanned and now I can pick it up, but I see some signal quality issues still. if I put the splitter back in, it's like WTF the channel is gone.


I posted earlier saying that I was recording the Cal-Oregon game on my computer and it came out audio only at some sections and video cutting in and out. It looked disgusting.


While my download shave been fine, I checked my modem config page and I saw:


Downstream Power Level -15 dBmV

Upstream Power Level 53 dBmV


Makes it sound like my signal blows. Yes I have a splitter for cable, but it's never been this bad from what I remember.... =[


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/17333870
> 
> 
> Ummm have you guys been having low signal woes recently? I can't even pick up KGO-HD anymore over QAM Comcast.
> 
> 
> I have a splitter yes, but it worked flawlessly for so many years. I took it out and rescanned and now I can pick it up, but I see some signal quality issues still. if I put the splitter back in, it's like WTF the channel is gone.
> 
> 
> I posted earlier saying that I was recording the Cal-Oregon game on my computer and it came out audio only at some sections and video cutting in and out. It looked disgusting.
> 
> 
> While my download shave been fine, I checked my modem config page and I saw:
> 
> 
> Downstream Power Level -15 dBmV
> 
> Upstream Power Level 53 dBmV
> 
> 
> Makes it sound like my signal blows. Yes I have a splitter for cable, but it's never been this bad from what I remember.... =[



I had something like that happen to me once. I had a three way splitter on my SD comcast box and going to my VCR and TV for years, and never had an issue. Then one day I couldn't get half the channels. I took the splitter off and bingo it started working again.


I'm still not sure what happened. I'm not sure if my splitter just "went bad" (is that possible? It wasn't an amp, just a simple splitter), or whether perhaps Comcast switched to wider bandwidth on the cable that was more than the splitter covered.


Anyway, that was the "cure". Nowadays, I'm back on a splitter, a two way feeding my Moto DCH-3200 STB and my Tivo HD. I made sure I got one that went to 1000mhz (labeled as a "digital cable/satellite" capable) so that I should be good for a long long time. Unless this one also decides to die.










You may want to try a new splitter?


EDIT: could it also possibly be because they're working on your system for the WoM stuff?


----------



## R8der




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17316104
> 
> 
> Received a response from KNTV engineering today, forgot to ask if okay to post as is so I'll paraphrase.
> 
> 
> In essence, they are certain that there are two different, although possibly related, audio problems they are working on fixing. The garbled audio issue appears to be via Comcast, and as such they have asked Comcast to switch to a "backup system" while waiting for some new equipment to be used in that particular distribution path. The pops and clicks are something else and they believe they have minimized them to a large extent although they are still working on the exact cause and a fix for it.
> 
> 
> So, I'm impressed, it's nice to see back and forth communication with a local station actively working on end user(viewer) problems. Now all we need is for NBC to put up some good programming.



Thanks for your efforts and those of others. We watched Community from Thursday night and it was fine! If there were audio problems they were minimized enough for me to not notice them.


Chris


----------



## Xn0r

OMG. I just realized that the broken tivo channel for sho2 came in _just in time_ to ruin a scheduled recording of a movie I had set up about a week ago. How did they know?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8der* /forum/post/17334320
> 
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and those of others. We watched Community from Thursday night and it was fine! If there were audio problems they were minimized enough for me to not notice them.
> 
> 
> Chris



I haven't watched any NBC lately, the NFL game tomorrow night would be the first in awhile. Glad to hear it seems to be fixed, or almost fixed anyways.


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17333952
> 
> 
> I had something like that happen to me once. I had a three way splitter on my SD comcast box and going to my VCR and TV for years, and never had an issue. Then one day I couldn't get half the channels. I took the splitter off and bingo it started working again.
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure what happened. I'm not sure if my splitter just "went bad" (is that possible? It wasn't an amp, just a simple splitter), or whether perhaps Comcast switched to wider bandwidth on the cable that was more than the splitter covered.
> 
> 
> Anyway, that was the "cure". Nowadays, I'm back on a splitter, a two way feeding my Moto DCH-3200 STB and my Tivo HD. I made sure I got one that went to 1000mhz (labeled as a "digital cable/satellite" capable) so that I should be good for a long long time. Unless this one also decides to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to try a new splitter?
> 
> 
> EDIT: could it also possibly be because they're working on your system for the WoM stuff?



Tried a new splitter, but my TV is connected to a totally different splitter than my computer. One's in the living room, one's in my work room and both have a wall co-ax. The one in my room splits to the cable modem.


I have not touched anything for years even and I've always been able to watch my College Football on Saturdays no problem. Recently it's just gotten bad.


New splitter is one from Monoprice that goes 5-2400mhz as recommended on DSLReports. Signal looks just as bad.


Without splitter is Down: -11dBmv Up: 48dBmv. I understand anything out of -10 to +10 for down is terrible from DSL Reports. So without splitter is certainly better, but nowhere near great still.


I can't really provide numbers otherwise other than that watching TV was meh. I'm gonna call Comcast I guess... >


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/17333186
> 
> 
> Mikef5, Do you have any information on when we're getting HDNET? It's rolled out in some parts of the country.



Mikef5...2nd that. Really miss that from DirecTV.... any info?


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/17334449
> 
> 
> Tried a new splitter, but my TV is connected to a totally different splitter than my computer. One's in the living room, one's in my work room and both have a wall co-ax. The one in my room splits to the cable modem.
> 
> 
> I have not touched anything for years even and I've always been able to watch my College Football on Saturdays no problem. Recently it's just gotten bad.
> 
> 
> New splitter is one from Monoprice that goes 5-2400mhz as recommended on DSLReports. Signal looks just as bad.
> 
> 
> Without splitter is Down: -11dBmv Up: 48dBmv. I understand anything out of -10 to +10 for down is terrible from DSL Reports. So without splitter is certainly better, but nowhere near great still.
> 
> 
> I can't really provide numbers otherwise other than that watching TV was meh. I'm gonna call Comcast I guess... >


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17332616
> 
> 
> Good question, I'm not sure what's going on in your neck of the woods though. Yes, it is about node switching thing yet they really haven't switched over too many nodes at all yet in Concord, Martinez, Clayton, Pacheco, Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek. Those are really the last block of cities in the Bay Area that need to be switched order. All the rest of areas fall into 3 categories: they either have WOM already, are getting it soon ( ex. Fremont, Berkely, Richmond, etc on the 13th) or Comcast is the process right now of switching over nodes neighborhood by neighborhood in these cities and that lines them up to get WOM by next month ( ex. San Francisco, Oakland, Emeryville, Vallejo, ) Their goal is to have the whole area upgraded ( with the exception of Half Moon Bay) by the end of the year so we'll see how that goes.



Thanks. The Martinez system I'm on was rebuilt by Comcast back in the late summer of 2003. At the time I had Dish Network but since Comcast had more HD than Dish at the time (I couldn't see the bird that Dish had added more HD on) I switched. That also gave me the opportunity to an HD tuner on a computer.


----------



## mds54

For those of us with the Sports Package,

do we not get the new NFL Red Zone channel in HD?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17336920
> 
> 
> For those of us with the Sports Package,
> 
> do we not get the new NFL Red Zone channel in HD?



not right now but we should have it starting next Sunday in WOM areas on channel 785.


----------



## Mikef5

OK, I'm back again.









My tv and my computer monitor both decided to go tits up at the same time. They've both been replaced and I've got the new hdtv ( LG 55LH90 ) reconnected and setup/calibrated so I can return my attention to posting again and I have an update to the WOM that was suppose to happen on the 13th of October, see my next post.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*Change to the schedule for the WOM for 13 October*


#########################


We’ve made a decision to reschedule the WOM launches that we had originally set for this week (Tuesday, October 13)


We’ve now set *October 22, 2009* as the date when the additional HD channels will be launched in:

*Berkeley, Fremont, Hercules, Newark, Richmond, El Cerrito, San Pablo, Albany, Kensington and portions of El Sobrante.*


As we’ve talked about in the past, one of the potential problems with sharing information with the Forum early is the possible confusion that results when we have to make a change to our plans. You’ve made a pretty compelling case that the vast majority of the Forum contributors will understand how schedules can be impacted by unforeseen circumstances and that it is worth the “risk”. I’m hopeful the Forum members in these particular communities will understand our slight change in plans.


########################


So it's going to be next week instead of this week for those cities before they get the WOM.


I don't know what went wrong but I'd rather that they do the roll out right and not rush it out and have it screwed up which IMHO would be much worse.


This is why I always say that these schedules are subject to change and why CSR's should not release information before it's time, because even official announcements can change when a problem occurs. Well, at least you know that it is still coming, just not when we originally thought that it would and for that we are sorry. If there is a change to this I'll post it here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/17333186
> 
> 
> Mikef5, Do you have any information on when we're getting HDNET? It's rolled out in some parts of the country.



Still no official word but I have asked again and about the 2 HBO channels that weren't added in the last channel additions. I'll post here when I get any info on them and when I get the OK to post it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

Never mind about plans being posted to the forum and then changing the schedule. Comcast doesn't even stick to the schedules they send in the mail.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17340781
> 
> *Change to the schedule for the WOM for 13 October*
> 
> 
> #########################
> 
> 
> We’ve made a decision to reschedule the WOM launches that we had originally set for this week (Tuesday, October 13)
> 
> 
> We’ve now set *October 22, 2009* as the date when the additional HD channels will be launched in:
> 
> *Berkeley, Fremont, Hercules, Newark, Richmond, El Cerrito, San Pablo, Albany, Kensington and portions of El Sobrante.*



Hmm my TiVo already has the WOM channels in the guide. Luckily I don't record from any of the re-numbered channels otherwise they would fail. I wonder if they will reverse this until Oct 22nd.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/17342504
> 
> 
> Hmm my TiVo already has the WOM channels in the guide. Luckily I don't record from any of the re-numbered channels otherwise they would fail. I wonder if they will reverse this until Oct 22nd.



Given all the problems that other people have been having with TiVo guide data not being updated or being updated incorrectly, I'm not sure if I want to see them try to back out and re-add the channels next week.


The delay is annoying, though.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/17334449
> 
> 
> 
> Without splitter is Down: -11dBmv Up: 48dBmv. I understand anything out of -10 to +10 for down is terrible from DSL Reports. So without splitter is certainly better, but nowhere near great still.



You want it around -3 to +4db down, 42-44db up.


If you can get as close to the point where the cable enters your house as possible, maybe take your modem and a laptop outside, etc.. then check the signal level there. Or if you can't do that then at least try to remove all splitters you can, and make sure everything is wired with good RG-6 (not older RG-59).


They do adjust signal balancing from time to time, could be some new customer(s) recently in your area, or they are doing work for the digital transition. Or could be a wire or connection somewhere went bad, might've got some moisture in it.. might've gotten chewed on by animals... who knows.


Have a tech come out if you can't figure it out, that's their job, they're usually pretty good.


----------



## AndyN

Mike,


bummer. It's a huge bummer that this info was not from a CSR or rumors on the forum but from a flier I recieved. Oh, well. bummer but it'll happen soon.


----------



## drowningape

In Alameda, channel 789 TCM HD (Turner Classic Movies) is showing in the guide as TMC HD (The Movie Channel). I noticed when the movie playing had Humphrey Bogart, not Rob Lowe. Is anyone else who got the WOM expansion last week having the same problem?


----------



## dailowai

Anyone else notice that the HBO and STARZ guides are wrong after the new channels were added? Quite to my surprise when it showed that Curb was on, but really it was Cathouse or something.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drowningape* /forum/post/17345110
> 
> 
> In Alameda, channel 789 TCM HD (Turner Classic Movies) is showing in the guide as TMC HD (The Movie Channel). I noticed when the movie playing had Humphrey Bogart, not Rob Lowe. Is anyone else who got the WOM expansion last week having the same problem?



Yea I noticed the same problem here in San Leandro as well. I've also noticed that I'm not getting channel 826 ( showtime too hd), which was listed as one of the new channel additions. It doesn't show up anywhere in my guide. I checked my girlfriend's house in Hayward and she's having the same issue. Anyone else notice that? I'm going to try report these problems and see where it takes us.


----------



## clau

NFL Redzone in HD?


Just found that we have channel 785 here in Sunnyvale. That channel says NFL Redzone in HD! Hope this is real, since the Redzone is a great channel, and until now only in SD (channel 427).


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17347518
> 
> 
> NFL Redzone in HD?
> 
> 
> Just found that we have channel 785 here in Sunnyvale. That channel says NFL Redzone in HD! Hope this is real, since the Redzone is a great channel, and until now only in SD (channel 427).



Yep, I just saw NFLRZ on 785 in San Jose!

Looks like they replaced the duplicate Showtime channel with it.

This channel alone wipes out any need for DTV Sunday Ticket!


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/17333870
> 
> 
> Ummm have you guys been having low signal woes recently? I can't even pick up KGO-HD anymore over QAM Comcast.



I have been having KGO-HD problems for a few weeks now. From one of my wall drops, I have one half of a split going into a Comcast cable box, and the signal is mostly viewable (with the occasional freeze followed by pixellation), and the other half is itself split, with one half of that (1/4 of the original signal) going into my TiVo (and this is unwatchable about half of the time).


On the other hand, I haven't had my CNN-HD TiVo freeze-up problem for a number of weeks...


-- Don


----------



## NorthOTA

JoeCheapo here - I am wondering if I can subscribe only to Comcast High Speed Internet and receive the Basic package digital and analog tv channels with a QAM tuner?


----------



## ffjxc

Just received a flyer in the mail from Comcast stating WOM in Oakland on November 12.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthOTA* /forum/post/17348854
> 
> 
> JoeCheapo here - I am wondering if I can subscribe only to Comcast High Speed Internet and receive the Basic package digital and analog tv channels with a QAM tuner?



That's a good question. I have Comcast High Speed Internet and the Limited Basic package with one HD receiver. I get a reduced rate on the Internet with this set-up. Total bill is $66.06. I could probably get rid of the HD receiver and save $8 but like it for the convenience of back-up if Dish goes out.


BTW, I'm also south of Windsor, near Larkfield, and we are on the Healdsburg system which is quite new and very reliable.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/17349146
> 
> 
> That's a good question. I have Comcast High Speed Internet and the Limited Basic package with one HD receiver. I get a reduced rate on the Internet with this set-up. Total bill is $66.06. I could probably get rid of the HD receiver and save $8 but like it for the convenience of back-up if Dish goes out.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm also south of Windsor, near Larkfield, and we are on the Healdsburg system which is quite new and very reliable.



What HSI tier do you have? You might check at the local office and see if the $29.99 Digital Starter package and the $29.99 16/2 Blast HSI package is still available. The total additional cost to your bill would be about $10 but you would get all the extra HD channels that come with Digital Starter. It's what I did as it was cheaper than what I was paying for just Limited Basic and 16/2 Blast. The Digital Starter price is locked(contract) for a year and the HSI price is good(no contract) for a year.


----------



## Mikef5

*Showtime HD/NFL RedZone HD
*



All World of More systems will drop Showtime HD from its old channel number 785.

Showtime HD will no longer be dual illuminated in systems that have launched the World of More channels. It will only be available on channel 825.

*Effective Dates:*

*10/12/09* - Areas that have already launched World of More

*10/22/09* - Next seven cities to launch World of More


This is being done because the systems who have launched World of More will receive NFL RedZone HD on channel 785.

The first day of programming for NFL RedZone HD will be October 18th.


The below systems will launch NFL RedZone HD and will no longer dual illuminate Showtime HD as of 10/12/09:


* Alameda

* Brentwood

* Burlingame/Millbrae

* Castro Valley

* Cupertino

* Daly City

* Fairfield

* Hayward

* Healdsburg

* Los Altos

* Los Gatos

* Milpitas

* Mountain View

* Novato

* Palo Alto, Woodside, Los Altos Hills

* Petaluma

* Pittsburg

* Pleasanton

* Rio Vista

* Rohnert Park

* S. San Francisco

* San Jose

* San Mateo

* San Rafael

* Santa Clara

* Santa Rosa

* Saratoga

* Sunnyvale

* Travis

* Union City

* Vacaville


The below systems will launch NFL RedZone HD and will no longer dual illuminate Showtime HD as of 10/22/09:


* Berkeley

* Fremont

* Hercules

* Newark

* Richmond/El Cerrito

* San Pablo


Sorry this is late but I had a power outage in my area but it seems to be fixed for now.










This explains why some people don't see SHO HD on it's old channel number.

I've got the new Red Zone HD on my Tivo but no guide data or channel name, it's also on my Comcast box but it has the guide data.

Hopefully, this will be better than the SD version that really looked bad, we'll just have to wait until Sunday to see for sure.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffjxc* /forum/post/17349056
> 
> 
> Just received a flyer in the mail from Comcast stating WOM in Oakland on November 12.



10 days after we lost souls in Vallejo are scheduled to get it. Here's hoping that we both go off on time.


----------



## Keenan

HBO2, HBO-Signature, HDNets...?


Noticed the above HBO's are listed in the most recent channel lineup card at the Comcast office, not that that amounts to a hill of beans...


I'm guessing that RedZone channel is available with the Sports/Entertainment package? Should be interesting to see if it shows up given that I'm getting all of those channels other than Speed and CBS Sports already, weird...


----------



## Milenkod

I just recently got Comcast here in Dublin coming from DirecTV. So let me get this straight....I DO NOT get Speed channel without some sports package extra? That came with the most basic DirecTV line-up....geeze that blows!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17352033
> 
> 
> I just recently got Comcast here in Dublin coming from DirecTV. So let me get this straight....I DO NOT get Speed channel without some sports package extra? That came with the most basic DirecTV line-up....geeze that blows!



Milenkod,


So what package did you get ? If you got the Triple Play package, the Sports Package comes with it, some other packages include it also. Without knowing what package you have it's hard to tell what you're suppose to get. If you have a package that doesn't include the Sports Package I believe you can get it for $5 a month.


I just did a channel lineup check and the Digital Starter package includes the Speed channel both SD and HD versions of the channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17349718
> 
> 
> What HSI tier do you have? You might check at the local office and see if the $29.99 Digital Starter package and the $29.99 16/2 Blast HSI package is still available. The total additional cost to your bill would be about $10 but you would get all the extra HD channels that come with Digital Starter. It's what I did as it was cheaper than what I was paying for just Limited Basic and 16/2 Blast. The Digital Starter price is locked(contract) for a year and the HSI price is good(no contract) for a year.



Not sure if it would be worth the trouble for me. I primarily use DishNetwork for my TV viewing and only signed up for Comcast Basic to get the HSI and use the receiver only for occasional viewing.

HSI speeds for me here are Down 10 to 15 Mb/s and Up 5 to 10 Mb/s. Don't know what tier but just the basic one when I signed up.


I should add that I also have a Comcast line to my PC monitor which has a QAM tuner so I can watch TV from my computer and the TV in the bedroom has a QAM tuner so I can watch there too. I'm adding a CM dist amp with four outputs so I can route cable to my front office/bedroom and garage. The cabling is turning into a nightmare...........


----------



## walk

There's a lot of channels DirecTV has on the basic tier that you have to pay extra for at Comcast (or can't get at all...) but to be fair DirecTV isn't getting Red Zone for free either, have to pay for the NFL package ($300).


As for HSI, no if you only have HSI they put a trap on the line that filters out most TV channels. Some will come thru but it's just a crap shoot.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17353529
> 
> 
> Milenkod,
> 
> 
> So what package did you get ? If you got the Triple Play package, the Sports Package comes with it, some other packages include it also. Without knowing what package you have it's hard to tell what you're suppose to get. If you have a package that doesn't include the Sports Package I believe you can get it for $5 a month.
> 
> 
> I just did a channel lineup check and the Digital Starter package includes the Speed channel both SD and HD versions of the channel.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm pretty sure I have triple-play since I ordered TV, home phone and internet together....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17354083
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have triple-play since I ordered TV, home phone and internet together....



Milenkod,


Go to channel 731 that's the HD channel for the Speed channel.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NorthOTA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17353852
> 
> 
> There's a lot of channels DirecTV has on the basic tier that you have to pay extra for at Comcast (or can't get at all...) but to be fair DirecTV isn't getting Red Zone for free either, have to pay for the NFL package ($300).
> 
> 
> As for HSI, no if you only have HSI they put a trap on the line that filters out most TV channels. Some will come thru but it's just a crap shoot.



Thanks for the response - I expected that they might trap the TV channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17353529
> 
> 
> Milenkod,
> 
> 
> So what package did you get ? If you got the Triple Play package, the Sports Package comes with it, some other packages include it also. Without knowing what package you have it's hard to tell what you're suppose to get. If you have a package that doesn't include the Sports Package I believe you can get it for $5 a month.
> 
> I just did a channel lineup check and the Digital Starter package includes the Speed channel both SD and HD versions of the channel.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



No it doesn't, at least not up here in Santa Rosa it doesn't.


It doesn't include CBS College Sports either although it does include most of the rest which is weird, not sure if that's by design or by mistake. Oddly enough I get Fox Sports Central but not Atlantic or Pacific.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17352033
> 
> 
> I just recently got Comcast here in Dublin coming from DirecTV. So let me get this straight....I DO NOT get Speed channel without some sports package extra? That came with the most basic DirecTV line-up....geeze that blows!



It's likely due to Speed being a Fox Sports property and News Corp owning DirecTV at the time of addition to their lineup. Comcast has no financial interest in the channel hence it's placement on the Siberia tier.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/17353697
> 
> 
> Not sure if it would be worth the trouble for me. I primarily use DishNetwork for my TV viewing and only signed up for Comcast Basic to get the HSI and use the receiver only for occasional viewing.
> 
> HSI speeds for me here are Down 10 to 15 Mb/s and Up 5 to 10 Mb/s. Don't know what tier but just the basic one when I signed up.
> 
> 
> I should add that I also have a Comcast line to my PC monitor which has a QAM tuner so I can watch TV from my computer and the TV in the bedroom has a QAM tuner so I can watch there too. I'm adding a CM dist amp with four outputs so I can route cable to my front office/bedroom and garage. The cabling is turning into a nightmare...........



What ever works best, it was just a thought, it worked out very nicely for me as I'm getting far more value for less money now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17354709
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, at least not up here in Santa Rosa it doesn't.
> 
> 
> It doesn't include CBS College Sports either although it does include most of the rest which is weird, not sure if that's by design or by mistake. Oddly enough I get Fox Sports Central but not Atlantic or Pacific.



Jim,


Don't know about Santa Rosa but I input a Dublin address and the Digital Starter package for that area does offer the Speed channel in HD ( as a matter of fact there's a special going on ), also in Milpitas the Digital Starter package offers the same thing. He did say he has the Triple Play and that does include the Sports Package. You have to remember that Santa Rosa probably still has one foot still in Siberia and the other in the real world.

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I just got the latest mail from Comcast that says the digital changeover for channels 35-75 for Martinez is now November 17th. Any bets they on whether they will make this target?







The first target was July 22nd.


No mention of WOM.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17355369
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Don't know about Santa Rosa but I input a Dublin address and the Digital Starter package for that area does offer the Speed channel in HD ( as a matter of fact there's a special going on ), also in Milpitas the Digital Starter package offers the same thing. He did say he has the Triple Play and that does include the Sports Package. You have to remember that Santa Rosa probably still has one foot still in Siberia and the other in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What zip did you use, I'd like to see how it's listed. The Digital Starter listing for here doesn't include the HD channels, you have to click the HDTV listing to see the channels offered and it just says "sports" next to Speed, same as it does for ESPN so it doesn't clarify it at all. Honestly, I don't know why I even bothered to check the website as it's proven once again to be utterly worthless.


Can you check with Mr J on this? Because if what you say is true, then I'll contact Comcast and see why it's not coming in here. In fact, if any of those S/E package channels are supposed to come with other tiered offerings it would be nice to know.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17355794
> 
> 
> What zip did you use, I'd like to see how it's listed. The Digital Starter listing for here doesn't include the HD channels, you have to click the HDTV listing to see the channels offered and it just says "sports" next to Speed, same as it does for ESPN so it doesn't clarify it at all. Honestly, I don't know why I even bothered to check the website as it's proven once again to be utterly worthless.
> 
> 
> Can you check with Mr J on this? Because if what you say is true, then I'll contact Comcast and see why it's not coming in here. In fact, if any of those S/E package channels are supposed to come with other tiered offerings it would be nice to know.



Jim,


I used 8150 Lake Drive, Dublin Ca. 94568, can't remember what it is, I think it's an apartment complex in Dublin.

Click on view the channel lineup and it will list them all including the HD channels.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17356240
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I used 8150 Lake Drive, Dublin Ca. 94568, can't remember what it is, I think it's an apartment complex in Dublin.
> 
> Click on view the channel lineup and it will list them all including the HD channels.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I think you're seeing things, it doesn't show up anywhere but in the Sports/Ent package when I try, not even under the Premier package.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17356371
> 
> 
> I think you're seeing things, it doesn't show up anywhere but in the Sports/Ent package when I try, not even under the Premier package.



Crap, it's not working for me now









What might of happened is I didn't clear out my history buffer and it screwed up what I was putting into the website.

I have Triple Play and it probably was using that when I tried to put in the Dublin info.

You're right the web site sucks, way to difficult to get any useful info. I'll just go to the source and ask him what the deal is.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17356687
> 
> 
> Crap, it's not working for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What might of happened is I didn't clear out my history buffer and it screwed up what I was putting into the website.
> 
> I have Triple Play and it probably was using that when I tried to put in the Dublin info.
> 
> You're right the web site sucks, way to difficult to get any useful info. I'll just go to the source and ask him what the deal is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks, and I'm sure you will anyway, but those HBO's....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17356781
> 
> 
> Thanks, and I'm sure you will anyway, but those HBO's....



You know I keep asking and no response, Might be busy or out of town or just can't get an answer from the higher ups, but I'll keep trying.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## davelasker

I subscribe to Comcast cable in Napa. I have extended basic service, and I have installed the "digital now" boxes.


I have an HDTV that is directly connected to my cable with no box. Up until a few weeks ago I was able to receive the clear QAM HDTV signals for all local stations, both network and independent.


Now, I no longer get the signal for ABC (7-x), PBS (9-x), or NBC (11-x). All other local HDTV channels are still received OK. Strangly, 9-3 still works.


I called Comcast tech support, and got no help.


Does Comcast have any obligation to supply no-extra-charge HDTV feeds for these channels?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## walk

Did you do a re-scan?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelasker* /forum/post/17356979
> 
> 
> I subscribe to Comcast cable in Napa. I have extended basic service, and I have installed the "digital now" boxes.
> 
> 
> I have an HDTV that is directly connected to my cable with no box. Up until a few weeks ago I was able to receive the clear QAM HDTV signals for all local stations, both network and independent.
> 
> 
> Now, I no longer get the signal for ABC (7-x), PBS (9-x), or NBC (11-x). All other local HDTV channels are still received OK. Strangly, 9-3 still works.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast tech support, and got no help.
> 
> 
> Does Comcast have any obligation to supply no-extra-charge HDTV feeds for these channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Go to the following site and enter in your zip code. It will tell you what channels are received with a clear QAM tuner. You should rescan channels again, anyway, since Comcast frequently changes the channel mapping.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## davelasker

Yes I have done several rescans since the problem started; those didn't help.


----------



## snidely

Can't recall if it's been mentioned - got in the mail yesterday a notice that the "World of More" will be here (Oakland 94612) November 12th.


...mike


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelasker* /forum/post/17357244
> 
> 
> Yes I have done several rescans since the problem started; those didn't help.



I entered 94558, a Napa zip code, into the silicondust site, and got the following:


KGODT: 130.1

KQEDDT: 130.1

KNTVDT: 107.3


They are definitely still in the clear.


----------



## stretch437

KNTV (Conan specifically) sounded a little better last night. something odd was still detectable but it did seem improved.


back before the campaign to alert their engineers, there were times that it was unlistenable (with my setup at least). this was pretty good by comparison.


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17358074
> 
> 
> KNTV (Conan specifically) sounded a little better last night. something odd was still detectable but it did seem improved.



I agree. The sound is much better, particularly when it's just a person speaking. I still hear some pops but they are far less noticeable. I feel that I can now watch KNTV and focus on the show instead of the audio glitches.


Kudos to the KNTV engineering staff for making such good progress. I'm sure these issues are hard to diagnose and fix; or they would have done it long ago.


----------



## montyward

I am in Santa Rosa and I am not seeing the NFL Redzone on 785. When I try to tune that channel, it says subscription required. I am using Windows Media Center though. I also don't see channel 427. Anybody else in SR with a Comcast box seeing 785 as NFL Redzone?


Thanks,


Ryan


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17357298
> 
> 
> I entered 94558, a Napa zip code, into the silicondust site, and got the following:
> 
> 
> KGODT: 130.1
> 
> KQEDDT: 130.1
> 
> KNTVDT: 107.3
> 
> 
> They are definitely still in the clear.



If he has extended basic (aka "standard cable") they should be coming through, it could be a signal strength issue.


If the tv has a diagnostic screen that shows signal levels try tuning to one of the 'missing' channels and pulling that up.


Otherwise call Comcast and have a tech come out to check it, could be wind/water/etc degraded a wire somewhere recently too.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/17360768
> 
> 
> I am in Santa Rosa and I am not seeing the NFL Redzone on 785. When I try to tune that channel, it says subscription required. I am using Windows Media Center though. I also don't see channel 427. Anybody else in SR with a Comcast box seeing 785 as NFL Redzone?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ryan



That channel is encrypted, so you need a cablecard or a Comcast STB to view it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/17360768
> 
> 
> I am in Santa Rosa and I am not seeing the NFL Redzone on 785. When I try to tune that channel, it says subscription required. I am using Windows Media Center though. I also don't see channel 427. Anybody else in SR with a Comcast box seeing 785 as NFL Redzone?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ryan



I believe the channel is only active during Sundays, and you need the Sports/Entertainment package to receive it.


It is listed in my guide(TiVo) but they both say "to be announced" for program info.


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17356371
> 
> 
> I think you're seeing things, it doesn't show up anywhere but in the Sports/Ent package when I try, not even under the Premier package.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17356687
> 
> 
> Crap, it's not working for me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What might of happened is I didn't clear out my history buffer and it screwed up what I was putting into the website.
> 
> I have Triple Play and it probably was using that when I tried to put in the Dublin info.
> 
> You're right the web site sucks, way to difficult to get any useful info. I'll just go to the source and ask him what the deal is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in Sunnyvale and I have the Triple Play package, but I do NOT get the Speed channel. When I switched over to the TP package (I used to have the old Digital Silver package), a short time after switching, I noticed I was getting the Speed channel. About a month ago, I noticed I wasn't receiving it anymore. I checked here and found two other members posting about losing Speed (this post and the one right after it). No one ever addressed these two posts, so I figured I was just lucky to have gotten Speed for free for a short time when I shouldn't have been.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/17361329
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale and I have the Triple Play package, but I do NOT get the Speed channel. When I switched over to the TP package (I used to have the old Digital Silver package), a short time after switching, I noticed I was getting the Speed channel. About a month ago, I noticed I wasn't receiving it anymore. I checked here and found two other members posting about losing Speed (this post and the one right after it). No one ever addressed these two posts, so I figured I was just lucky to have gotten Speed for free for a short time when I shouldn't have been.



I think it probably was a mistake. As far as I know, the _only_ way to get Speed is to get the S/E package. Pretty sure it's the only way to get the NFL RedZone channel as well. I don't believe those channels are included with any other package/tier of channels/service.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17361140
> 
> 
> I believe the channel is only active during Sundays, and you need the Sports/Entertainment package to receive it.
> 
> It is listed in my guide(TiVo) but they both say "to be announced" for program info.



From everything I know, I believe Keenan is correct.

On my DCH DVR guide, channel 785 is listed as NFLRZ, and the

time slots say "Off-Air" since it's not Sunday. I do have the Sports package.

And yesterday I received a message stating that NFLRZ will be shown in HD

this coming Sunday.


I watched this show last Sunday (even in SD), and I think it's the best thing ever to come to NFL fans!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17361417
> 
> 
> From everything I know, I believe Keenan is correct.
> 
> On my DCH DVR guide, channel 785 is listed and NFLRZ, and the
> 
> time slots say "Off-Air" since it's not Sunday.
> 
> 
> I watched this show last Sunday (even in SD), and I think it's the best thing ever to come to NFL fans!



That was a "free-view" right? Or do you have the S/E package?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17361423
> 
> 
> That was a "free-view" right? Or do you have the S/E package?



I dunno if it was a free-view.

I do have the S/E package.


----------



## montyward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17360925
> 
> 
> That channel is encrypted, so you need a cablecard or a Comcast STB to view it.



I have a cablecard pc and all the other channels work and I have the sports entertainment package, but this one doesn't seem to show up. I'll check Sunday and hope it is there.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17361527
> 
> 
> I dunno if it was a free-view.
> 
> I do have the S/E package.



Yeah, I can't remember if it was last week or the week before, but one of these past weeks was a free-view... that was before Comcast here lit up the HD version, I think, we'll have to see if the HD version actually comes through this week.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *montyward* /forum/post/17361537
> 
> 
> I have a cablecard pc and all the other channels work and I have the sports entertainment package, but this one doesn't seem to show up. I'll check Sunday and hope it is there.



I'm virtually certain that the channel is only active during from around 10am to 4pm on Sunday.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17361633
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't remember if it was last week or the week before, but one of these past weeks was a free-view... that was before Comcast here lit up the HD version, I think, we'll have to see if the HD version actually comes through this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm virtually certain that the channel is only active during from around 10am to 4pm on Sunday.



You're right it's only active on Sundays 10am to 4pm (Locally)

I watched last Sunday and the SD version looked really bad, lots of macro blocking. Hopefully, the HD version will not suffer that fate.


The real important thing to remember, is to watch TBS today and root for the California team. Can't remember their name but I'm sure Jim remembers ( and yes Jim, I'm pulling your leg )

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

NFLRZ saves the day!

This Sunday, with the Niners bye and the Raiders blacked-out,

there are NO afternoon games scheduled to be broadcast locally.


----------



## Milenkod

What's with the HSI? When I test the bandwidth on sites like Speedtest.net, I get amazing speeds...like 20 down / 9 up. However, when I access some of my favorite blogs it goes as slow as the 3mbps DSL I just got rid of. Then, when I try to load a youtube video, it's slower that my DSL was. W.T.F...?????


Did Comcast "tune" their bandwidth for site that do speed testing?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17361981
> 
> 
> NFLRZ saves the day!
> 
> This Sunday, with the Niners bye and the Raiders blacked-out,
> 
> there are NO afternoon games scheduled to be broadcast locally.



The last I heard, KTVU switched to Arizona-Seattle, which is a 1:00 game. (I wonder why it originally had a 10:00 game, since it knew KPIX wouldn't be allowed to air a 1:00 game.)


I just hope nobody at NFL headquarters comes up with the crazy idea to turn off NFL Red Zone in areas where a blacked-out game is being played "just to make sure nobody watches NFLRZ to see that game"...


-- Don


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone catch any of the Sharks-Caps game yesterday? Wide-screen SD at its worst. Rotten game matched by a rotten picture.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17361981
> 
> 
> NFLRZ saves the day!
> 
> This Sunday, with the Niners bye and the Raiders blacked-out,
> 
> there are NO afternoon games scheduled to be broadcast locally.



Giants-Saints at 10 AM makes this transplanted Noo Yawker a happy camper. As much as I enjoyed the Jints-Raiders game last week, it really was embarrassing. Al Davis has succeeded in transforming Oakland into a possible UFL team.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17366504
> 
> 
> Al Davis has succeeded in transforming Oakland into a possible UFL team.


----------



## Mikef5

*Oakland Raiders' game against Eagles won't be shown on local TV*

Please see below regarding the Raiders game being blacked out this weekend.


##########

*Oakland Tribune staff and wire report
*

The Oakland Raiders' home game against the Philadelphia Eagles on Sunday will be blacked out locally because the team did not sell out the game in time.

Games need to be sold out 72 hours before kickoff to avoid a blackout in a 75-mile radius. This is the second time in three home games that Oakland has been unable to avoid a blackout.

Oakland's season opener against San Diego on Sept. 14 was sold out and shown on local TV. The Raiders' second home game, against Denver on Sept. 27, was blacked out locally.

The Raiders have had two games blacked out each season since taking over ticket sales from Alameda County before the 2006 season.

In their first 11 seasons back from Los Angeles, the Raiders sold out only 25 of 88 regular-season games in time to avoid a blackout.


Fortunately, Comcast customers have access to *NFL RedZone (in HD)* and they can still see their beloved team inside the 20-yard line live on NFL RedZone.


##########


Well, at least the Raider fans can see part of the game on the NFL RedZone which I guess is better than not seeing them at all. I'm not a big fan of the Raiders because they allow this to happen all the time, The 49er's will usually buy up the extra tickets and donate them to the local schools/charities or they will have one of their backers do it for them. Oh well, at least there will be a good reason to watch the RedZone HD this Sunday, if just to see how it looks in HD










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17367873
> 
> *Oakland Raiders' game against Eagles won't be shown on local TV*
> 
> Please see below regarding the Raiders game being blacked out this weekend.
> 
> 
> ##########



This is merciful.


----------



## mds54

Mikef5 wrote...._Well, at least the Raider fans can see part of the game on the NFL RedZone which I guess is better than not seeing them at all_......


Will we?

I was wondering how local blackout rules would apply to NFLRZ....


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17362246
> 
> 
> What's with the HSI? When I test the bandwidth on sites like Speedtest.net, I get amazing speeds...like 20 down / 9 up. However, when I access some of my favorite blogs it goes as slow as the 3mbps DSL I just got rid of. Then, when I try to load a youtube video, it's slower that my DSL was. W.T.F...?????
> 
> Did Comcast "tune" their bandwidth for site that do speed testing?



You're probably just seeing the usual periodic bottlenecks somewhere else on in the Internet. Comcast may or may not be throttling some kinds of traffic. Which is why I'm not inclined to move off my DSL reseller ISP.


Servers hosting 'free' services are typically way overcommitted on bandwidth - if more that a few hosted sites get busy, everybody suffers. You (free blogger) get what you pay for.


----------



## walk

I think Comcast is having intermittant DNS problems. Either that or my router was going screwy. I would click on a web site or link and it would give me an immediate DNS error, then if I clicked Refresh it would come right up.


----------



## walk

Update, reset my router (1st time since March) everything seems ok now.


But got these weird entries in log:


2009-10-16 19:11:21 5-Warning TSM: TxError WatchDog - Restart Upstream

2009-10-16 19:11:21 5-Warning HAL: Overcoming Tx Error (reseting the US - DMA)

2009-10-16 19:09:40 5-Warning TSM: TxError WatchDog - Restart Upstream

2009-10-16 19:09:40 5-Warning HAL: Overcoming Tx Error (reseting the US - DMA)

2009-10-16 18:56:46 3-Critical R02.0 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out


----------



## ffjxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17367873
> 
> *Oakland Raiders' game against Eagles won't be shown on local TV*
> 
> Please see below regarding the Raiders game being blacked out this weekend.
> 
> 
> ##########
> 
> *Oakland Tribune staff and wire report
> *
> 
> The Oakland Raiders' home game against the Philadelphia Eagles on Sunday will be blacked out locally because the team did not sell out the game in time.
> 
> Games need to be sold out 72 hours before kickoff to avoid a blackout in a 75-mile radius. This is the second time in three home games that Oakland has been unable to avoid a blackout.
> 
> Oakland's season opener against San Diego on Sept. 14 was sold out and shown on local TV. The Raiders' second home game, against Denver on Sept. 27, was blacked out locally.
> 
> The Raiders have had two games blacked out each season since taking over ticket sales from Alameda County before the 2006 season.
> 
> In their first 11 seasons back from Los Angeles, the Raiders sold out only 25 of 88 regular-season games in time to avoid a blackout.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Comcast customers have access to *NFL RedZone (in HD)* and they can still see their beloved team inside the 20-yard line live on NFL RedZone.
> 
> 
> ##########
> 
> 
> Well, at least the Raider fans can see part of the game on the NFL RedZone which I guess is better than not seeing them at all. I'm not a big fan of the Raiders because they allow this to happen all the time, The 49er's will usually buy up the extra tickets and donate them to the local schools/charities or they will have one of their backers do it for them. Oh well, at least there will be a good reason to watch the RedZone HD this Sunday, if just to see how it looks in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That assumes the Raiders make it inside the 20 against the Eagles.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffjxc* /forum/post/17369880
> 
> 
> That assumes the Raiders make it inside the 20 against the Eagles.



You'll probably see them often inside their own 20, with the Eagles having the ball.


----------



## reel_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17368687
> 
> 
> I think Comcast is having intermittant DNS problems. Either that or my router was going screwy. I would click on a web site or link and it would give me an immediate DNS error, then if I clicked Refresh it would come right up.



I've seen DNS problems also. I think its Comcast.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/17370029
> 
> 
> I've seen DNS problems also. I think its Comcast.



Same DNS problems in Sunnyvale on Comcast HSI... it was really bad on Thursday. Resetting my modem and router didn't help; I was still getting intermittent DNS failures and had to refresh a lot. Seems to be better today.


----------



## Xn0r

One of the reasons I run my own DNS server. Caching DNS server is very simple to set up.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17370604
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I run my own DNS server. Caching DNS server is very simple to set up.



ohh...do explain...instructions?


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17367873
> 
> *Oakland Raiders' game against Eagles won't be shown on local TV*
> 
> Mikef5



I won't miss it. I only watch the Raiders if nothing else is on. Gave up on them when they moved to LA and they won't get my loyalty back until Al is gone and they start winning again.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17370907
> 
> 
> ohh...do explain...instructions?



Well, first see if your router/firewall can do it. Some can.


If not, if you could install something like BIND on one of your local linux/bsd or windows boxes. If you have a windows server box, you probably already have the MS DNS server on there you can just configure. Then you configure it to be a caching name server, then point your DNS resolver to whatever machine you installed it on (either through your DHCP server, or manually).


You can google around for "bind caching name server" etc for example named.conf files. You also need to fetch the named.cache file (list of root name servers) which that config will refer to. Note that if you're installing BIND on windows, you need to use MS file naming/path conventions, e.g. C:/path/file. Most examples you'll find out there presume linux, so you might want to google for a windows BIND example.


Once something like that is set up, the box you set it up on will call the root name servers directly, and do its own recursive name queries instead of going through your ISP's name servers.


In my environment, I just have one of my linux server boxes acting as the DNS server for my LAN.


----------



## walk

My router can act like a DNS server but I don't know if it caches the info or if it just retrieves it on-demand. Any case, I rebooted it and things seemed better Fri and today.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17373408
> 
> 
> My router can act like a DNS server but I don't know if it caches the info or if it just retrieves it on-demand. Any case, I rebooted it and things seemed better Fri and today.



Yeh some of them can. A lot of them are "forwarding only" DNS servers, however. That is, you give it the IP of a few DNS servers (typically your ISP), and it forwards requests to those servers, and caches the results. That wouldn't help in the case of a broken ISP DNS server.


If it can be a "caching only" DNS server, then it actually does recursive queries itself and caches the results. This bypasses your ISP's servers and recursively queries name servers on the internet directly.


----------



## aforkosh

Many people use OpenDNS rather than their ISP's DNS. Go to http://opendns.com for more details. Under the 'USE OpenDNS' tab are instructions for setting up many common routers (essentially how to change the DNS settings).


----------



## Dospac

.. Yeah don't try and go setup your own DNS server just to get away from Comcast DNS problems. Much easier to just use OpenDNS. Highly recommended. =)


----------



## Xn0r

:shrug: To me setting up a caching DNS server is super-simple.  But sure, just pointing your resolver to OpenDNS is even simpler I guess. 'cept you don't have control of it as much as you do your own DNS server (e.g. if you want to clear the cache by restarting it).


----------



## stanj

Sorry if this has been posted already.


Just got a flyer from Comcast that WOM is coming to my area in SF (94127) on 11/16/09. Hope the date holds, I'm anxious to get the new HD channels.


----------



## Xn0r

Yay! Got another update yesterday and they re-fixed Showtime Too HD (826) and TMC HD (847), putting them back to pacific channels. Now all channels are finally fixed! Took almost three months for them to do it, with multiple requests put in by me alone (at least a half dozen), but now my line up is good!


----------



## nereus

We are seeing a lot of signal issues on KNTV HD this weekend. First noticed during USC/ND game, but continuing today. Signal breaking up, loss of audio, etc. I wanted to find out if this is a purely local (my house, probably sig strength/interference/dampness) issue, a less local (Fremont, Mission area) issue, or whatever. If anyone else noticed anything?


thanx


----------



## Xn0r

This may be old news, but the Tivo just got another update and added Channel 785, NFL Red Zone in HD. I recall having an SD range NFL Red zone added a while ago? So is this HD version new? I have it on now, and it's showing games in HD for sure.


EDIT: Now I remember. It was channel 427, definitely SD (NFLNRZ on the Tivo). This is a new HD version I guess (785 NFLNRZD). On the Tivo at least. Not sure when Comcast added this HD version


----------



## IamMark

I just got a Pioneer KRP-500M, and this is my first entry into HDTV. I currently have Comcast and TiVo, so I'm eyeing the TiVo HD. However, I'm wondering what the consensus is of the quality of Comcast's HD channels here in the Bay Area (I'm in Livermore). Is the quality pretty good, or are they compressing the heck out of the channels to get more in?


Thanks.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IamMark* /forum/post/17378065
> 
> 
> I just got a Pioneer KRP-500M, and this is my first entry into HDTV. I currently have Comcast and TiVo, so I'm eyeing the TiVo HD. However, I'm wondering what the consensus is of the quality of Comcast's HD channels here in the Bay Area (I'm in Livermore). Is the quality pretty good, or are they compressing the heck out of the channels to get more in?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I just came from DirecTV of 13 years. Recent (unfortunate) changes in our household income forced me into a cost savings solution with Comcast Triple-Play. I can tell you without a doubt that DirecTV's SD and HD picture quality are much better than Comcast. My wife contends from a picture and hardware quality standpoint, we made a big mistake. I think of the savings were making and I'm pretty much OK with what I see.


So to answer your question, yes, it does seem that they compress the heck out of the signal. However, my neighbor has AT&T U-Verse (we are copper-last mile in older Dublin) and it's equal to what we're getting on Comcast, perhaps a shade more compressed; at least his signal appeared so.


----------



## Jobius

World of Now comes to my neighborhood (Bernal Heights) in San Francisco on November 16, according to a pamphlet I got in the mail on Friday. I've had some unsatisfactory communications with Comcast chat agents requesting a date for the extra HD channels prior to that (mostly apologetic reports that no date was available, but also a false report on 9/2 that they would be available on 9/29).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jobius* /forum/post/17379047
> 
> 
> World of Now comes to my neighborhood (Bernal Heights) in San Francisco on November 16, according to a pamphlet I got in the mail on Friday. I've had some unsatisfactory communications with Comcast chat agents requesting a date for the extra HD channels prior to that (mostly apologetic reports that no date was available, but also a false report on 9/2 that they would be available on 9/29).



Ok, once again I'll try and explain this.


The pamphlets are just a notification of a proposed date, it is not written in stone and can change if things go wrong or there is a problem. It's more like they are telling you, this is what we are shooting for, it is not a drop dead date.


While CSR's are given schedules, they are not allowed to release those dates until they are given the OK to do so and that would be the same time that I get the notification. Also, even those dates are subject to change and can be delayed or can occur early depending on the situation for that area.


There is no company that can or would give out drop dead dates or give out dates or areas for upgrades early. This is mostly done to avoid customer confusion ( and being slammed for not meeting that date ) and not to let the competition know what or where Comcast is working on or where they are upgrading areas.


To make this real simple.


Pamphlets are just notifications of what is coming, not a drop dead date.

CSR's do have schedules but can not or should not release those dates until the OK is given to do that.

Lastly, all dates are subject to change, either for the better or the worse. Several areas where done early, mine included, some where on time but a few had problems and have to be delayed.


I hope this helps clarify what those dates mean or don't mean.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Milenkod

Needs some help w/ Comcast. I bought my plan though the Concord, CA office rather than the sales center. I was supposed to get some additional programming but when I call the general support phone number to ask about the package Im supposed to get, they don't know anything about my plan and suggest that I call Concord again. However, all I have are two names of the people I spoke with and no other way to get a hold of them. Anybody know anyone in the Concord office and how to get back a hold of them?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milenkod* /forum/post/17381529
> 
> 
> Needs some help w/ Comcast. I bought my plan though the Concord, CA office rather than the sales center. I was supposed to get some additional programming but when I call the general support phone number to ask about the package Im supposed to get, they don't know anything about my plan and suggest that I call Concord again. However, all I have are two names of the people I spoke with and no other way to get a hold of them. Anybody know anyone in the Concord office and how to get back a hold of them?



IIRC, the last time I tried to get a local office on the phone, I've been told that there is no number to dial. That one must physically go there to talk to the reps there.


----------



## Milenkod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17381786
> 
> 
> IIRC, the last time I tried to get a local office on the phone, I've been told that there is no number to dial. That one must physically go there to talk to the reps there.



I have the office number but my wife forgot to get the extension when she originally called. I guess I can just call the number, hit any extension and ask to be transferred to the person I spoke with...?


----------



## uclacody

so if this is in the wrong forum sorry, but i am having trouble with my comcast cable boxes.

for the hd tv i have the new black cable box from motorola with the most memory. and in the room i have the silver older non-hd box motorola.


the hd box started turning off randomly and seems like it is internally shorting out or something because it cycles through and then says to be announced for all channels. Sometimes it can download the channel guides but sometimes i have to power cycle it to get it to start. Now the box in the bedroom is doing it too.

comcast tech had no idea what was going on and we did the diagnostics on the box too and nothing was wrong, but he still told me to take the boxes back.

but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## rsra13

New boxes do that. I have a DCX and it turns off by itself. However I haven't had any issue turning it on back again or missing any recording.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uclacody* /forum/post/17382349
> 
> 
> so if this is in the wrong forum sorry, but i am having trouble with my comcast cable boxes.
> 
> for the hd tv i have the new black cable box from motorola with the most memory. and in the room i have the silver older non-hd box motorola.
> 
> 
> the hd box started turning off randomly and seems like it is internally shorting out or something because it cycles through and then says to be announced for all channels. Sometimes it can download the channel guides but sometimes i have to power cycle it to get it to start. Now the box in the bedroom is doing it too.
> 
> comcast tech had no idea what was going on and we did the diagnostics on the box too and nothing was wrong, but he still told me to take the boxes back.
> 
> but has anyone else experienced this?



I was experiencing the same thing about a month ago. It was resetting almost every night - which got annoying because my channel guide never had time to fully download.


I called a Comcast Rep and they sent a signal to my box that reset everything to the factory settings. That fixed the issue.


----------



## stretch437

i wonder what's going on- my STB (also a new black DCX3400, although i'm not sure that has anything to do with it) started doing the same thing tonight. everything in the guide was "to be announced".


actually, i had correct guide info this evening for most channels around 6 pm. then as the evening went on i saw more and more "to be announced" start creeping into the guide for upcoming time slots.


the current program might be reported correctly, but future ones started showing up as "to be announced"


finally i pulled the power cord out of the back, replaced, and rebooted, and after a few minutes (at least 15) i got correct program guide for the current time and a few hours into the future.


FWIW firmware is still on 22.35 (although i have read in some markets they are pushing out 22.37).


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I've replaced two DCT6200's on the same TV because of the same issue. The first time was probably 2 years ago. I just assumed the box was dead/dying and took it in to the local center to exchange it. The second was less than a month ago. It was shutting off every ~15 minutes DURING Monday Night Football and Heroes. Before replacing it, I called Comcast and the CSR sent two different types of hits to the box. Neither of them did anything. The next day, I took it in and I upgraded to the DCX. Got it home, hooked it up and called in for activation...NO PICTURE on any channel. CSR told me to wait an hour or two and see what happens. I waited 24 hours and still no picture. Disconnected it, went back and got a different one, hooked it up and got it activated and working in less than 5 minutes. I haven't had any problems with this one so far.


----------



## aretzios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uclacody* /forum/post/17382349
> 
> 
> so if this is in the wrong forum sorry, but i am having trouble with my comcast cable boxes.
> 
> for the hd tv i have the new black cable box from motorola with the most memory. and in the room i have the silver older non-hd box motorola.
> 
> 
> the hd box started turning off randomly and seems like it is internally shorting out or something because it cycles through and then says to be announced for all channels. Sometimes it can download the channel guides but sometimes i have to power cycle it to get it to start. Now the box in the bedroom is doing it too.
> 
> comcast tech had no idea what was going on and we did the diagnostics on the box too and nothing was wrong, but he still told me to take the boxes back.
> 
> but has anyone else experienced this?



My DCX does this too. I called Comcast and they "reset" it but there has been no real change. My DCT performs quite well. My guess is that the Comcast system is not compatible with the DCX, at least not yet.


----------



## Tom Koegel

For those with the new DCX boxes, are they an improvement over the older DCTs and DCHs? My parents live in Southern California and are Verizon FIOS customers. They have a QIP-6200 (IIRC), which basically is a DCT configured for the FIOS system. Even though it is an "old" box, the menu system is leaps and bounds better than the very primitive DCTs. I'm wondering if the DCX has a more modern system?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aretzios* /forum/post/17391570
> 
> 
> My DCX does this too. I called Comcast and they "reset" it but there has been no real change. My DCT performs quite well. My guess is that the Comcast system is not compatible with the DCX, at least not yet.



I think there are different signals a CSR can send the box. You should specifically ask for them to send the signal that resets everything to factory settings. The CSR I talked with said this pretty much makes the box as if it just rolled off the assembly line. I never had this issue since.


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/17392388
> 
> 
> For those with the new DCX boxes, are they an improvement over the older DCTs and DCHs? My parents live in Southern California and are Verizon FIOS customers. They have a QIP-6200 (IIRC), which basically is a DCT configured for the FIOS system. Even though it is an "old" box, the menu system is leaps and bounds better than the very primitive DCTs. I'm wondering if the DCX has a more modern system?



If you're talking about the DCX user interface, it still uses the old and gross Rovi (formerly Macrovision) i-Guide like the rest of the DCT and DCH boxes that Comcast uses. I think it has something to do with the fact that Comcast still has some ancient STBs out there that can only handle the i-Guide, and so the entire system has to use the lowest common denominator of GUIs.


Comcast's crappy interface is part of the reason why I'm a TiVo HD user...


----------



## NickFoley

Has Comcast mentioned anything about expanding the lineup that is currently available on the DTV convertor boxes?


----------



## Mikef5

*Update to the World of More for this week*


######


After our launches this week, (*October 22nd in Berkeley, Fremont, Hercules, Newark, Richmond, El Cerrito and San Pablo*) our current plan has us adding *Benicia and Vallejo on November 2nd*.

*Oakland* is in the on deck circle.


######


So Vallejo comes out of Siberia a lot sooner than I thought it would and Oakland will coming to bat soon










Speaking of baseball, what the heck happened to the Dodgers and Angels ?? The Angels especially with errors up the Wahzoo and the Dodgers really need someone that can pitch. Well, at least they made the playoffs which the Giant's failed to do.

Well, as the Cubs fans always say, " There's always next year " .


















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17395111
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of baseball, what the heck happened to the Dodgers and Angels ?? The Angels especially with errors up the Wahzoo and the Dodgers really need someone that can pitch. Well, at least they made the playoffs which the Giant's failed to do.
> 
> Well, as the Cubs fans always say, " There's always next year " .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The Dodgers starting pitching was suspect from day one, the best pitcher they have is Padilla who they didn't get until very late in the season. Broxton giving up the win the other night though was crushing, we had that game won.


While I haven't given up on the Dodgers, player for player, the Phillies and the Yankees really are the two best teams.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17395111
> 
> *Update to the World of More for this week*
> 
> 
> After our launches this week, (*October 22nd in Berkeley, Fremont, Hercules, Newark, Richmond, El Cerrito and San Pablo*) our current plan has us adding *Benicia and Vallejo on November 2nd*.
> 
> 
> ######
> 
> 
> So Vallejo comes out of Siberia a lot sooner than I thought it would and Oakland will coming to bat soon



Those of us living in the hopelessly mis-managed gulag of Vallejo can feel the warmth of all those HD channels radiating towards us







Looks like we'll get NFL Red Zone HD too.


----------



## ldivinag

is WOM at 12 midnight oct 22?


at least for us in fremont?


----------



## bamboo510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/17397120
> 
> 
> is WOM at 12 midnight oct 22?
> 
> 
> at least for us in fremont?



Channels are in the guide as of 2am! No guide data yet


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/17397120
> 
> 
> is WOM at 12 midnight oct 22?
> 
> 
> at least for us in fremont?



Got the new channels in Fremont!


----------



## pappy97

Got WOM here in Newark. It's great! Only thing is now I have to spend $5/month to get some of the sports channels, like ESPNNEWS HD, NHLN HD, and of course, NFLRZ HD. I know I would have had to spend that before, but before it wasn't HD so I wouldn't get it.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/17399527
> 
> 
> Got the new channels in Fremont!



But the TiVo guide data is wrong for about half of the new channels. Sigh.


----------



## avekevin

I'm pretty sure that Santa Rosa went through the conversion recently as we have additional channels now. I also noticed that Palladia is gone. Too bad, it was good background while staying up late working on HTPC stuff.


For about that last month that I had it, about 1/3 of the programming didn't have sound. I guess that's why Comcast didn't bother to try to fix it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avekevin* /forum/post/17401513
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Santa Rosa went through the conversion recently as we have additional channels now. I also noticed that Palladia is gone. Too bad, it was good background while staying up late working on HTPC stuff.
> 
> 
> For about that last month that I had it, about 1/3 of the programming didn't have sound. I guess that's why Comcast didn't bother to try to fix it.



Palladia-783 is still there, works fine for me.




For Mikef5:


Just got a new lineup listing in my billing and it shows HBO/Signature-802 and HBO/2-803 under premiums. Any answer on when/if those are ever going to show up? I have this sneaky suspicion that if they don't show up soon, they're not going to show for quite awhile and that would be very disappointing. Let's not leave this job half done Comcast.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17400358
> 
> 
> But the TiVo guide data is wrong for about half of the new channels. Sigh.



Welcome to my nightmare. It took from about august to just about a week ago to get them all fixed.


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17401786
> 
> 
> Palladia-783 is still there, works fine for me.



Sure enough. It used to be located at 743. I just didn't search enough.


Kevin


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17402805
> 
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare. It took from about august to just about a week ago to get them all fixed.



Oh, this is great. The guide data is wrong on Comcast's web site also, so emailing Tribune is going to have no effect. Anyone know how to get this fixed?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17403501
> 
> 
> Oh, this is great. The guide data is wrong on Comcast's web site also, so emailing Tribune is going to have no effect. Anyone know how to get this fixed?



Yep. Similar situation here. For a while I had a mix of Tivo having the GD correct and Comcast having it wrong, and vica-versa. I think I sent in at least 7-8 lineup error reports. And a few times they actually broke channels that were working while fixing a few that were bad. Look for my "Ongoing Comcast/Tivo Program Guide Saga" posts in this thread where I vent about all this.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17403586
> 
> 
> Yep. Similar situation here. For a while I had a mix of Tivo having the GD correct and Comcast having it wrong, and vica-versa. I think I sent in at least 7-8 lineup error reports. And a few times they actually broke channels that were working while fixing a few that were bad. Look for my "Ongoing Comcast/Tivo Program Guide Saga" posts in this thread where I vent about all this.



Yeah, I remember seeing reading parts of it, but I didn't realize that it was wrong on both ends. You'd think they'd want to avoid another several months of this...


----------



## Dragunov1

To confirm I had the DNS problems here too, couple of days ago. Switched my router to the good old 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2 DNS servers and no problems now.


----------



## ldivinag

anyone else getting black screens for the new channels?


btw... weather channel in HD? lol...


btw, where's SPEED HD? i'm already paying for the SD channel...


oh... nm.... found speed hd... oops...


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/17393789
> 
> 
> If you're talking about the DCX user interface, it still uses the old and gross Rovi (formerly Macrovision) i-Guide like the rest of the DCT and DCH boxes that Comcast uses. I think it has something to do with the fact that Comcast still has some ancient STBs out there that can only handle the i-Guide, and so the entire system has to use the lowest common denominator of GUIs.
> 
> 
> Comcast's crappy interface is part of the reason why I'm a TiVo HD user...



Yes, that's the info I was looking for. I'm always trying to keep current on my options . . . switched to D* in the spring and am happy . . . but the HSI bandwidth makes me continue to consider a future switch back to Comcast. I won't do it if my choices are that ancient UI or having to come out of pocket for a Tivo for each TV in the house. The UI on the FIOS box is not as good as D* . . . certainly not as good as Tivo . . . but it's leaps and bounds better than the Comcast one in use here in the SF Bay Area.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## nereus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/17404308
> 
> 
> anyone else getting black screens for the new channels?



In Fremont, last night between 10:15-a while later (11ish?), most of the new channels disappeared. (Since I was trying to watch Holy Grail), ... they got better.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Just read about a rumor of layoffs at Comcast and they may be outsourcing support to India or the Philippines. Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Brian Conrad

I also just got my bill which had a new price list and line-up on it. I notice that "Digital Starter" is gone. And it (as usual) is a little difficult to figure out what the line-up really means or if it is really even applicable to my area.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17407872
> 
> 
> I also just got my bill which had a new price list and line-up on it. I notice that "Digital Starter" is gone. And it (as usual) is a little difficult to figure out what the line-up really means or if it is really even applicable to my area.



I think it's what "Starter Package/Value Package...$61.99" might be. It still has a Digital Starter lineup on the reverse side of the sheet.


----------



## millerwill

The WOM finally arrived in Berkeley this past Thursday, enabling me to get the NFL RedZone in HD. Wow, this is neat--like having PIP with 6 or more screens to switch between. Since it's so worthless watching the Niners and Raiders games, this is esp useful to be able to see the best part of the best games. I'm sold.


----------



## rxp19

Looks like Comcast is still running their $10.99 special on the Preferred Package + Showtime/Encore for customers with Digital Starter.


This pretty much opens all of the non-sport non-premium HD channels that the digital starter doesn't include. It does include ESPNU/HD which the Sports Package does not include.


What's nice is even if you have a promotion already, (e.g. $29.99/mo Digital Starter) this simply just adds $10.99 to your billing. So you won't lose your current promotion benefits.


----------



## AndyN

Got the new WOM in Fremont and very happy. For a casual NFL fan RED ZONE HD is awesome. exciting all the time.


Also, perhaps just my imagination, but the HD quality seems to be better. No macroblocking that I noticed and no orange ghost with fast transitions. Any one else notice this or are my eyes just getting worse so that everything looks ok. Neither would be bad.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/17422690
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast is still running their $10.99 special on the Preferred Package + Showtime/Encore for customers with Digital Starter.
> 
> 
> This pretty much opens all of the non-sport non-premium HD channels that the digital starter doesn't include. It does include ESPNU/HD which the Sports Package does not include.
> 
> 
> What's nice is even if you have a promotion already, (e.g. $29.99/mo Digital Starter) this simply just adds $10.99 to your billing. So you won't lose your current promotion benefits.



Yup, that's what I did, it basically gives you everything other than the one's you noted. For $41 per month I get all the Preferred channels, and Showtime for a $1 per month, and HBO for free. The offer is good until the end of the year by the way.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17417767
> 
> 
> The WOM finally arrived in Berkeley this past Thursday, enabling me to get the NFL RedZone in HD. Wow, this is neat--like having PIP with 6 or more screens to switch between. Since it's so worthless watching the Niners and Raiders games, this is esp useful to be able to see the best part of the best games. I'm sold.



I gave up on the Raiders along time ago. Blacking out games isn't going to get fans to go to their games.... a winning team gets them there and a ticket price that would allow an entire family to go to their games and not have to mortgage their house. I still watch the 49er's, they at least will buy up tickets and give them to local charities to prevent the game from being blacked out.


I watched the RedZone HD for the last 2 Sundays ( all day long just to make sure it was good all day ) and I've got to admit that it's much better than I thought it was going to be. The picture was sharp and clear and the announcers are very good, very impressed so far, I hope they keep things like it is and not screw it up by over compressing it. So when the 49er's game isn't being shown I'll be watching this channel for sure. Heck, it might make me a football fan again.

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17424735
> 
> 
> I watched the RedZone HD for the last 2 Sundays ( all day long just to make sure it was good all day ) and I've got to admit that it's much better than I thought it was going to be. The picture was sharp and clear and the announcers are very good, very impressed so far, I hope they keep things like it is and not screw it up by over compressing it. So when the 49er's game isn't being shown I'll be watching this channel for sure. Heck, it might make me a football fan again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



And it's great how they switch to another game when there is a commercial time out on one of them. It's my first experience with the RedZone, and I'm very impressed. It had me revetted the whole time 10am - 5 pm. I didn't need to watch any of the summary recaps of the day's games.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17424735
> 
> 
> I gave up on the Raiders along time ago. Blacking out games isn't going to get fans to go to their games.... a winning team gets them there and a ticket price that would allow an entire family to go to their games and not have to mortgage their house. I still watch the 49er's, they at least will buy up tickets and give them to local charities to prevent the game from being blacked out.



I was under the impression that the Raiders and/or KPIX do the same thing, but they have to get to the point where the NFL considers them close enough to a blackout that they will grant a 24-hour extension to the 72-hour limit (otherwise it's just too expensive), and with the Raiders, that just doesn't happen particularly often.


And I for one hope NFL Red Zone _doesn't_ become too popular; otherwise, the NFL may give serious consideration to blacking it out in areas where a blacked-out game is being played (otherwise it pretty much defeats the purpose of having the blackout rule).


-- Don


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17424898
> 
> 
> And it's great how they switch to another game when there is a commercial time out on one of them. It's my first experience with the RedZone, and I'm very impressed. It had me revetted the whole time 10am - 5 pm. I didn't need to watch any of the summary recaps of the day's games.




I've been watching RedZone in SD. I have been very impressed with the presentation and the game choices made by the directors. I also think that Scott Hanson, the host, does a very good job. This weekend is the last time that I should be watching RedZone in SD. We get our additional HD channels on Monday, woo hoo!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17428969
> 
> 
> I've been watching RedZone in SD. I have been very impressed with the presentation and the game choices made by the directors. I also think that Scott Hanson, the host, does a very good job. This weekend is the last time that I should be watching RedZone in SD. We get our additional HD channels on Monday, woo hoo!



You're going to LOVE it! It's by far my most enjoyable addition fro WOM.


----------



## ldivinag

so what's everyone's fav WOM channel so far...


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/17431221
> 
> 
> so what's everyone's fav WOM channel so far...


*NFLRZ* beats any single channel I've ever had, as a total NFL fan.

It removes the need or desire for DTV's Sunday Ticket, at a couple hundred bucks. The announcer is good, and there is not a single commercial! By the end of the day, I feel like I've watched every football game in HD (which includes blacked-out Raider games), and have enjoyed watching the conclusion of a few OT games which we would never have seen here on the West Coast. This channel by itself makes everything else worth it!


----------



## pappy97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17428387
> 
> 
> And I for one hope NFL Red Zone _doesn't_ become too popular; otherwise, the NFL may give serious consideration to blacking it out in areas where a blacked-out game is being played (otherwise it pretty much defeats the purpose of having the blackout rule).



But blacking out the entire channel while a game is on subject to local black-out is too extreme (and keeps fans away from non-blacked out games). And blacking out only live portions of a blacked out game in a specific market is probably too difficult to manage. I seriously doubt the NFL would ever give any serious consideration to blacking out NFL redzone, ever. They are printing money with that channel.


If anything the day may come when they repeal their own black out rule. It's not like teams are dependent on attendance revenue today and the NFL doesn't need the rule anymore.


----------



## walk

They haven't needed the rule for 20 years but that hasn't stopped them from enforcing it.


Any rate, I doubt they will start blacking out Red Zone. DirecTV has the sports mix channels and they don't black out games from there.


----------



## diskus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pappy97* /forum/post/17441095
> 
> 
> But blacking out the entire channel while a game is on subject to local black-out is too extreme (and keeps fans away from non-blacked out games). And blacking out only live portions of a blacked out game in a specific market is probably too difficult to manage. I seriously doubt the NFL would ever give any serious consideration to blacking out NFL redzone, ever. They are printing money with that channel.
> 
> 
> If anything the day may come when they repeal their own black out rule. It's not like teams are dependent on attendance revenue today and the NFL doesn't need the rule anymore.



The other fear would be it becomes a premium or even PPV channel


----------



## avgirl319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17116800
> 
> 
> Got a DCX-3400. Really nice box. Just plugged it and tested a couple of HD channels. I changed the setting to output native resolution too. And yeah, noted the bug related to the sound (delay in sound when switching to an HD channel). Since this is for my bedroom it's fine for me. I have a DCH-3400 in my home theater room and no issues, other than the crappy SD image in a 100'' screen



Anyone in SF Bay get the DCX-3400 or I guess more accurately the DCX-3432 with 320GB? I'm in Berkeley and wondering if it is offered in this market. Thanks


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avgirl319* /forum/post/17443364
> 
> 
> Anyone in SF Bay get the DCX-3400 or I guess more accurately the DCX-3432 with 320GB? I'm in Berkeley and wondering if it is offered in this market. Thanks



I got one, I waited for the HDMI issues were resolved before taking one home and by the time I was ready (or better put, the recordings on the old DCH had been watched) the '320 was out.


They should be in the mix everywhere.


----------



## avgirl319




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17444291
> 
> 
> I got one, I waited for the HDMI issues were resolved before taking one home and by the time I was ready (or better put, the recordings on the old DCH had been watched) the '320 was out.
> 
> 
> They should be in the mix everywhere.



Thanks Barovelli. How did you go about getting yours? By going to a Comcast warehouse or did a tech need to bring it to you?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avgirl319* /forum/post/17447744
> 
> 
> Thanks Barovelli. How did you go about getting yours? By going to a Comcast warehouse or did a tech need to bring it to you?



Yeah Dave, how did you get yours ??

You must know someone at the warehouse
























Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17448464
> 
> 
> Yeah Dave, how did you get yours ??
> 
> You must know someone at the warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Any word yet on those HBO's? There was something else as well... I think it was about that oddly named MLB channel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17448562
> 
> 
> Any word yet on those HBO's? There was something else as well... I think it was about that oddly named MLB channel.



Nope, nothing yet on the HBO channels. As a matter of fact I haven't heard from him in a while, must be busy buying NBC







( just kidding Mr. J.







).


What oddly named MLB channel ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17448612
> 
> 
> Nope, nothing yet on the HBO channels. As a matter of fact I haven't heard from him in a while, must be busy buying NBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( just kidding Mr. J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> What oddly named MLB channel ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It was "MLB League Pass", which doesn't exist as far as I know. It's listed in the following post you made about channel additions.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post17271303 


Also, once you reached him, I'd be interested to know exactly how, or even if, Comcast does their MLBEI, if they have HD games and how many channels, etc. I put my DirecTV account on 6 mos suspension until next April when baseball starts again. If Comcast can give me reasonably close to what I can get with with DirecTV's MLBEI package then I might just cancel the service. This also depends on those HBO channels, which frankly, I think you're being smoke-screened on, my guess is that the Comcast brain trust has decided that the subscriber base in this area is not interested in the channels. This, of course, was no doubt determined by those widely participated in and extensively researched customer surveys I'm sure every one of us here has had the opportunity to take part in.


----------



## thompson11

Quick question on the WOM upgrade (re: signal strength)


I'm in Berkeley -- prior to the update, I had a real issue getting the local NBC affiliate in HD. My TiVo had major issues maintaining a signal lock, lots of macroblocking/audio hiccups.


Now, I'm not seeing any of that. Everything seems great, no audio problems, TiVo reports signal strength is much improved. I'm pleased with the new channel options, but wasn't expecting to see a signal boost. Is this just a coincidence?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thompson11* /forum/post/17448746
> 
> 
> Quick question on the WOM upgrade (re: signal strength)
> 
> 
> I'm in Berkeley -- prior to the update, I had a real issue getting the local NBC affiliate in HD. My TiVo had major issues maintaining a signal lock, lots of macroblocking/audio hiccups.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not seeing any of that. Everything seems great, no audio problems, TiVo reports signal strength is much improved. I'm pleased with the new channel options, but wasn't expecting to see a signal boost. Is this just a coincidence?



Not entirely no, the process of removing and adding channels also can change their location frequency-wise and their relative signal strength/quality. You may have had KNTV in or near a trapped frequency prior to the upgrade, and after at a frequency that is more stable. That is to say, you shouldn't have had a problem before as it should have been addressed and rectified by Comcast, but because of the channel migration process they "lucked out" of having to deal with as it now works well in it's new frequency home.


----------



## thompson11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17448800
> 
> 
> Not entirely no, the process of removing and adding channels also can change their location frequency-wise and their relative signal strength/quality. You may have had KNTV in or near a trapped frequency prior to the upgrade, and after at a frequency that is more stable. That is to say, you shouldn't have had a problem before as it should have been addressed and rectified by Comcast, but because of the channel migration process they "lucked out" of having to deal with as it now works well in it's new frequency home.



Cool. I figured it might have been something like that. I probably should have had Comcast come out and look at the signal strength issues but... well, getting Comcast + TiVo + CableCards to work in the first place was a painful process. I didn't want to deal with that again


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17448464
> 
> 
> Yeah Dave, how did you get yours ??
> 
> You must know someone at the warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Apologies for being away, was totally absorbed in Windows 7 install (which by the way is pretty nifty - the Media Center channel scan picks up and tags the QAM channels. Good while it lasts)


New shipments of DCX DVRs are 320g ones. Suddenly there's more. No fanfare, no added cost, just more. Gotta say it's hit or miss, but since the DCX is new there are few returns - chances of getting one at the service counter is good. I always recommend going to a service center that is part of a large facility over one that is part of a shopping center or mall.


Have to admit that I am wary of new equipment. Some recordings are not playing - watched World Series while Survivor was recording. Go to watch Survivor and it blinks and crashes.


----------



## drowningape

I got a DCX 3432 by going to my local Comcast office and asking for one. They were out, but were nice enough to call around and find an office with one in stock and have them hold it for me. I drove down to the Comcast office/yard in Hayward and picked it up, it was pretty painless. The person at the local office in Alameda who helped me said they get new boxes on Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## rsra13

I may need to try get a new DCX, besides the one I already have, to replace a DCH. The DCH, the one that's plugged to the projector, is missing recording some shows, it's very random, it shows them as recording but then when I go to check the recording there is nothing there. I have had zero issues with my DCX that's why I'm thinking the DCH is going to be replaced. I didn't have any issues with the DCH up until a few months ago, and the missing recordings are not that frequent but still...


----------



## rsra13

Keenan and the rest of the people in Santa Rosa, how much are you paying for cable/internet with Comcast? I'm trying to get a better package for my inlaws, right now they are paying standard rate for internet ~$44 or something. And they have a special rate for cable tv that includes HBO and all of the plus channels.

I think I've read here that some of you pay ~$60 for tv and internet, that's why I'm wondering about that.

Their needs are really basic, internet normal/low? speed, and same with TV, no HD, no DVR. I'm almost sure they are paying ~$100 right now that I think it's too much for what they are getting.


----------



## juancmjr

rsra13,

my total bill comes to almost $177 with all 3 services. To be more specific I have Digital Starter with OD, 2 HD boxes, HBO, Cinemax; HBO and Selecto channels come in no charge for a year. My internet is Blast level (16mbps) for $10 and $5 modem rental. I'm sure you could get your inlaws a better deal than that.


----------



## Keenan

I had Limited Basic and HSI Blast 16/2 for about $73 per month. With the promos/deals I got Digital Starter for $29.99 and HSI Blast 16/2 for $29.99. The HSI price is locked for a year and the Digital Starter price is good for 2 years. Along with the Digital Starter promo I got HBO for free for 2 years. I have since added the Preferred package which is being offered at $9.95 per mo with Showtime for an additional $1 per month. The Preferred price is locked for a year. I own the HSI modem so no rental charge on that. The monthly bill for all the above runs about $78-$80.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17456976
> 
> 
> rsra13,
> 
> my total bill comes to almost $177 with all 3 services. To be more specific I have Digital Starter with OD, 2 HD boxes, HBO, Cinemax; HBO and Selecto channels come in no charge for a year. My internet is Blast level (16mbps) for $10 and $5 modem rental. I'm sure you could get your inlaws a better deal than that.



How did you get the 16/2 HSI for $10 per month?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17456524
> 
> 
> Keenan and the rest of the people in Santa Rosa, how much are you paying for cable/internet with Comcast? I'm trying to get a better package for my inlaws, right now they are paying standard rate for internet ~$44 or something. And they have a special rate for cable tv that includes HBO and all of the plus channels.
> 
> I think I've read here that some of you pay ~$60 for tv and internet, that's why I'm wondering about that.
> 
> Their needs are really basic, internet normal/low? speed, and same with TV, no HD, no DVR. I'm almost sure they are paying ~$100 right now that I think it's too much for what they are getting.



$29.99 Digital Starter + HBO (12 month promo)

$11 For Perferred Upgrade + Showtime (12 month promo)

$19.99 12m HSI - own modem(12 month promo)

$8 for DCX3400 HD/DVR Set Top Box (12 month promo)


After taxes, comes out around $70ish/month.


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17457170
> 
> 
> How did you get the 16/2 HSI for $10 per month?



Not sure. It's what it says on the itemized portion of the bill. Originally the account was set up by my sister years ago, and she has infinitely better negotiating skills than I do; among her responsibilities at her work is purchasing. I know we could probably squeeze a few more freebies out of them. OTOH, I could chalk it up as some sort of Comcast inconsistency.


----------



## Cal1981

We're supposed to get our World of More roll out tomorrow. To those of you who have gotten it already, do the changes happen after midnight tonight or tomorrow night? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/17457678
> 
> 
> Not sure. It's what it says on the itemized portion of the bill. Originally the account was set up by my sister years ago, and she has infinitely better negotiating skills than I do; among her responsibilities at her work is purchasing. I know we could probably squeeze a few more freebies out of them. OTOH, I could chalk it up as some sort of Comcast inconsistency.



Interesting, the "inconsistency" is a likely suspect, I've been the beneficiary of a Comcast inconsistency for years now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17457811
> 
> 
> We're supposed to get our World of More roll out tomorrow. To those of you who have gotten it already, do the changes happen after midnight tonight or tomorrow night? Thanks.



I don't actually recall, but I think it happens the morning of.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17457811
> 
> 
> We're supposed to get our World of More roll out tomorrow. To those of you who have gotten it already, do the changes happen after midnight tonight or tomorrow night? Thanks.



Usually happends at midnight or sometime after that. Just a quick heads up though Cal1981, The WOM launch has actually been pushed back one day to Nov 3rd for Vallejo/Benica.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17458504
> 
> 
> Usually happends at midnight or sometime after that. Just a quick heads up though Cal1981, The WOM launch has actually been pushed back one day to Nov 3rd for Vallejo/Benica.



Thanks for the heads up. What's the source of the information?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17458626
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. What's the source of the information?



I'm a CSR for Comcast here in the Bay and they mentioned it on our internal WOM update page


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17458745
> 
> 
> I'm a CSR for Comcast here in the Bay and they mentioned it on our internal WOM update page



Thanks again curtis. One more day is reasonable. Besides my TV "dance card" is full tomorrow night


----------



## walk

What sucks is they don't offer internet+phone combo. You have to get TV also and it costs at least $100/mo. I've been looking to get a land line but will probably end up with AT&T "POTS" for about $7/mo measured rate (I just need a phone for very occasional use at home since my new cell phone doesn't have good reception at home).


----------



## rsra13

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17458504
> 
> 
> Just a quick heads up though Cal1981, The WOM launch has actually been pushed back one day to Nov 3rd for Vallejo/Benica.



I for one am willing to wait even until Wednesday. (In fact, I'll be happy as long as NFL Red Zone HD is available (yes, I am an HD and a sports package subscriber) on Sunday morning.)


-- Don


----------



## MKANET

Can anyone verify if their new Vallejo channels are working? It's supposed to be Nov 2 that they start working. Mine aren't tuning in yet. Do I need to power-cycle all my boxes?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17462285
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify if their new Vallejo channels are working? It's supposed to be Nov 2 that they start working. Mine aren't tuning in yet. Do I need to power-cycle all my boxes?




Pushed back until Nov 3rd


----------



## MKANET

So, how does this happen, tomorrow morning I'll wake up and those channels will tune in; or do I have to do cycle the boxes. I'm curious if its just a switch they flip on their their end, or requires a series of things which takes several hours to complete.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17462368
> 
> 
> Pushed back until Nov 3rd


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/17462421
> 
> 
> So, how does this happen, tomorrow morning I'll wake up and those channels will tune in; or do I have to do cycle the boxes. I'm curious if its just a switch they flip on their their end, or requires a series of things which takes several hours to complete.




When you wake up tomorrow morning everything should be loaded up in the line up, ready to go. Nothing should have to be done on your end


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17462485
> 
> 
> When you wake up tomorrow morning everything should be loaded up in the line up, ready to go. Nothing should have to be done on your end



In my case, I woke up one morning and most of the new WoM chans were there. Not all though. A few took a few days to show up. Then it took quite some time for Comcast to get the PG data for many of the new channels. Then it took more time for Tivo to get their PG data correct.


----------



## Keenan

Has anyone noticed that on KPIX(CBS) shows that air during the week at 10pm, when the 50min mark local break happens the return to program is stuttering for about 15-20 secs and then clears up? This would be CSI:Miami, NCIS:LA, CSI:NY, The Mentalist and Numbers. It's been happening for a few weeks now and I thought it would clear up but it hasn't. I guess it's time to initiate contact with KPIX...


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/17404157
> 
> 
> To confirm I had the DNS problems here too, couple of days ago. Switched my router to the good old 4.2.2.1 & 4.2.2.2 DNS servers and no problems now.



thanks for this. sometimes when you're stuck troubleshooting web connectivity and you get IP but no DNS, you need to manually query a DNS server by IP, but of course you better have it memorized cause you can't look it up by name etc etc


i used to keep a few miscellaneous ones written down on a piece of paper in my wallet.


this is a lot easier.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17462574
> 
> 
> In my case, I woke up one morning and most of the new WoM chans were there. Not all though. A few took a few days to show up. Then it took quite some time for Comcast to get the PG data for many of the new channels. Then it took more time for Tivo to get their PG data correct.



It "only" took about a week for the TiVo to get all of the guide data correct in Fremont, so maybe things are getting better.


----------



## PerkyNot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17462634
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that on KPIX(CBS) shows that air during the week at 10pm, when the 50min mark local break happens the return to program is stuttering for about 15-20 secs and then clears up? This would be CSI:Miami, NCIS:LA, CSI:NY, The Mentalist and Numbers. It's been happening for a few weeks now and I thought it would clear up but it hasn't. I guess it's time to initiate contact with KPIX...



I've seen the same thing. As soon that ad comes up at the bottom on the screen + the breaking up on the video and voice. As soon as the ad disappears it clears up. Very annoying.


John


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17464501
> 
> 
> I've seen the same thing. As soon that ad comes up at the bottom on the screen + the breaking up on the video and voice. As soon as the ad disappears it clears up. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> John



I hadn't noticed that correlation, I plan on calling them tomorrow, I'll be sure to mention that.


----------



## jlee301

I had a Comcast tech come out to install Extreme 50. It look like he had no luck setting it up. He put in the cable connection, powered it on, a green light turned on but that was it.


He used some of the modems he had lying around in the truck and they apparently worked fine.


He went back to the warehouse and said all of the Docsis3.0 modems aren't working for him....doesn't sound right to me.


So now they rescheduled a tech to come back out tomorrow claiming it will work tomorrow. Anybody experience the same issue? Maybe I can offer some advice on what the problem may be tomorrow.


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17464549
> 
> 
> I had a Comcast tech come out to install Extreme 50. It look like he had no luck setting it up. He put in the cable connection, powered it on, a green light turned on but that was it.
> 
> 
> He used some of the modems he had lying around in the truck and they apparently worked fine.
> 
> 
> He went back to the warehouse and said all of the Docsis3.0 modems aren't working for him....doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> 
> So now they rescheduled a tech to come back out tomorrow claiming it will work tomorrow. Anybody experience the same issue? Maybe I can offer some advice on what the problem may be tomorrow.



the extreme 50 multiplexs a number of streams to get the speed.

this requires the line be really really clean, any noise and it doesnt

sync. I had to redo quite a bit of my line inside the house to keep

the thing stable. still isnt really clean enough but it stays up about a day before needing a modem reboot. have them check the signal quality at their box out in front of the house and where you are putting the modem. it may not be clean enough to get the service.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/17464999
> 
> 
> the extreme 50 multiplexs a number of streams to get the speed.
> 
> this requires the line be really really clean, any noise and it doesnt
> 
> sync. I had to redo quite a bit of my line inside the house to keep
> 
> the thing stable. still isnt really clean enough but it stays up about a day before needing a modem reboot. have them check the signal quality at their box out in front of the house and where you are putting the modem. it may not be clean enough to get the service.



he actually checked out the signals and said it was clean to run it. i'll ask again tomorrow.


----------



## russwong

Using Media Center in Windows 7, The Big Bang Theory is set for series recording, but today's episode was not going to record. I had to manually tell it to record. Just thought I'd share in case anyone else in the area records that show.


It's a good show by the way.


Russ


----------



## dailowai

Odd my Win 7 Media Center picked it up, but maybe my guide updated and changed it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/17465484
> 
> 
> Using Media Center in Windows 7, The Big Bang Theory is set for series recording, but today's episode was not going to record. I had to manually tell it to record. Just thought I'd share in case anyone else in the area records that show.
> 
> 
> It's a good show by the way.
> 
> 
> Russ


----------



## Cal1981

Benicia-Vallejo got their new HD channels overnight. I didn't do a complete run through but it looks like they're all there and operational, including NFL Redzone (YAY!). At first glance the one duplicate that was obvious was HBO, still on 770 as well as its new channel. I'll get a better look later today. I might actually have to use the DVR's Favorites list










Mike or Curtis: are there plans to eventually remap the HD channels so that, for instance, MSNBC is clustered with the other cable news outlets?


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17467647
> 
> 
> Benicia-Vallejo got their new HD channels overnight. I didn't do a complete run through but it looks like they're all there and operational, including NFL Redzone (YAY!). At first glance the one duplicate that was obvious was HBO, still on 770 as well as its new channel. I'll get a better look later today. I might actually have to use the DVR's Favorites list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike or Curtis: are there plans to eventually remap the HD channels so that, for instance, MSNBC is clustered with the other cable news outlets?



Congrats--it's been a long wait for you! (We've only had it a couple of weeks in Berkeley; the RedZone really is neat.)


----------



## ClerkDante

So a little back story. I've been a Directv customer for all but 6 months of the last, oh, 12 years or so (was given a free system when installing an alarm in a new home).


About 2-3 years or so ago, I left DTV for a short time when Comcast beat them to the punch on my locals in HD. I was with them for about 6 months (until DTV offered my locals in HD). I used an HD Tivo which, of course, was a superb device, but no one around here (Fairfield) knew thing one about Cablecards and the situation was a rather lengthy headache for the my time with them.


Like so many others right now, I'm looking to cut some costs (dropped 2 XM radios, trimmed my DTV package, etc.). I am a Comcast internet and phone customer, so if I were to add Cable, it would save me about $35 a month over DTV.


I guess my question is, will I be able to tolerate it? My current DVR is of course not Tivo, but the DTV receiver has come a long way in the last year. My last motorola experience was not favorable. With these new HD channels recently lost, while DTV still seems to have a sizable margin there, Comcast at least now offers the channels that "count".


Have Comcast DVRs improved much in the last couple of years? Is having access to East Bay locals (albeit SD versions) and NFL Redzone worth what I might be losing out by leaving DTV?


Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17467647
> 
> 
> Benicia-Vallejo got their new HD channels overnight. I didn't do a complete run through but it looks like they're all there and operational, including NFL Redzone (YAY!). At first glance the one duplicate that was obvious was HBO, still on 770 as well as its new channel. I'll get a better look later today.



Confirmed in Benicia as well. I have six duplicates:

ABC Family (764, 768)

Disney (765, 769)

HBO (770, 801)

Encore (775, 809)

Starz (780, 816)

Cinemax (792, 838)


What happened to KVIE-HD (710)?


Here are the frequency shares I have found for the 700s/800s (I don't know which channels in the 800s are HD):


93 - KRON, KBCW

105 - Showtime

237 - Universal, SyFy, Food

291 - WGN, NFL Red Zone

297 - TruTV, CNN Headline, Turner Classic Movies

303 - Tennis, MSNBC

309 - CBS College Sports, Outdoor

315 - NBA, NHL

321 - ESPN, TBS

327 - ESPN2, TNT

351 - Spike, Nickelodeon, Lifetime

357 - Comedy Central, VH1, MTV

363 - Speed, fX, Fox News

369 - Fox Business, Hallmark, Encore

375 - QVC, Bravo, CNBC

381 - Travel, E!, Cartoon Network

387 - Fuse, IFC, We

393 - ESPN News, Disney XD, MGM

399 - Planet Green, Biography, Lifetime Movie

405 - Starz Edge, Starz Comedy, Starz Kids & Family

411 - Style, G4, TVOne

453 - HBO Comedy

417 - CMT, Weather, BET

447 - HBO Zone, HBO Latin

453 - ActionMax, ThrillerMax

477 - ESPNU

489 - Showtime 2, The Movie Channel

555 - KPIX, KTVU

561 - MLB, HD PPV

591 - Playboy

633 - Spice

693 - KNTV, KKPX

699 - InDemand 1, InDemand 2, InDemand 3

711 - The Learning Channel, HBO, Cinemax

741 - CSN California, Palladium

753 - HDT, History, Animal Planet

771 - Versus, CSN Bay Area

795 - KICU, NFL

801 - Science, ABC Family, Disney

807 - Golf, CNN, AMC

813 - A&E, HGTV, Starz

819 - USA, Discovery, National Geographic

825 - Penthouse

831 - KGO, KQED, Living Well


-- Don


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ClerkDante* /forum/post/17471634
> 
> 
> So a little back story. I've been a Directv customer for all but 6 months of the last, oh, 12 years or so (was given a free system when installing an alarm in a new home).
> 
> 
> About 2-3 years or so ago, I left DTV for a short time when Comcast beat them to the punch on my locals in HD. I was with them for about 6 months (until DTV offered my locals in HD). I used an HD Tivo which, of course, was a superb device, but no one around here (Fairfield) knew thing one about Cablecards and the situation was a rather lengthy headache for the my time with them.
> 
> 
> Like so many others right now, I'm looking to cut some costs (dropped 2 XM radios, trimmed my DTV package, etc.). I am a Comcast internet and phone customer, so if I were to add Cable, it would save me about $35 a month over DTV.
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, will I be able to tolerate it? My current DVR is of course not Tivo, but the DTV receiver has come a long way in the last year. My last motorola experience was not favorable. With these new HD channels recently lost, while DTV still seems to have a sizable margin there, Comcast at least now offers the channels that "count".
> 
> 
> Have Comcast DVRs improved much in the last couple of years? Is having access to East Bay locals (albeit SD versions) and NFL Redzone worth what I might be losing out by leaving DTV?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome.



OK, I'll jump in.


I was a Comcast customer for many years, including HD for the last four or so. Always used the Motorola DCT boxes, initially a 6412 and later a 3416. Five things combined to move me to D* this spring.


1. Lack of HD channels and frustration about any progress toward them. Obviously, Comcast has solved this problem for the most part and now has just about anything I would want. Including some stuff that D* does not, most prominently AMC-HD (Mad Men).


2. Continuing frustration with the DCT boxes. The nightly lag time issue drove me crazy, where the box wouldn't react to channel or volume changes and then would suddenly click in and race from one to the other. The crappy interface and advertising were bad but tolerable. I don't think Comcast has really solved this problem. Apparently the later DCH and DCX boxes, so long as they are on the Comcast system, will continue to have the same awful interface. See here. Don't know if the lag time problem has cleared up.


3. Lack of HD sports programming, particularly the MLB package. Obviously, only D* has that. Comcast has obviously caught up on a number of things that are important to niche sports markets, like Speed and Tennis Channel. One plus area for Comcast--this last season, at least, they locked D* out of HD broadcasts for some Giants games.


4. Abysmal customer service. CSRs and onsite techs who have no clue. An awful creaking infrastructure that is different from node to node so that it's even harder for their truck guys to know what's going on. Even when you know what the problem is--in my case, a signal leak from the FM band properly diagnosed by a forum member here--almost no way to get anyone to do anything about it. A clear area of superiority for D*. There is seldom need for contacting customer support--and when you do get them, they solve your problem.


5. HD PQ. With Comcast three-packing, the PQ on D* is noticeably superior. I understand that Comcast is getting better at this, so there may be less of a difference than when their broadcasts of Battlestar Galactica drove me bonkers. Keenan in this forum is the expert, since I think he still has both systems side by side.


I too am tempted by the triple pack and particularly by the higher internet speeds available from Comcast. I have DSL that is capped out at 6Mbps download. Obviously Comcast is much zippier. I might be able to live with the lower PQ, and the HD offerings are now equivalent. I'd need to see a better DVR and better customer support before I would switch back, though. I'm not inclined to shell out for a Tivo to solve Comcast's Motorola inadequacies.


Bottom line: it will depend on what your priorities are. Comcast's addition to the channel lineup makes the offerings closer.


Tom


P.S. What do you mean by "East Bay Locals"? Do you get Sacto stations on your side of the bay?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17471657
> 
> 
> Confirmed in Benicia as well. I have six duplicates:
> 
> ABC Family (764, 768)
> 
> Disney (765, 769)
> 
> HBO (770, 801)
> 
> Encore (775, 809)
> 
> Starz (780, 816)
> 
> Cinemax (792, 838)
> 
> 
> What happened to KVIE-HD (710)?



I noticed that KVIE-HD is gone. Too bad because even though it mirrored KQED-HD much of the time, its programming did depart enough to make it worthwhile. I just checked the Santa Clara channel listings and the duplicate channels that you listed appear to have been resolved by removing the original channels. I assume that we'll see that as well at some point. Since the bandwidth is clearly there hopefully more HD channels will be added to those slots in the near future.


----------



## ClerkDante

Tom, thanks a ton for your detailed reply, at the moment I'm really leaning towards sticking with DTV


Regarding East Bay locals. For whatever reason, in Fairfield, Comcast is the only available provider where you get the Oak/SF affiliates as your local channels. Well, weird thing is, with DTV and Dish, it's all Sacramento stations, but with Comcast we get our HD locals from Sacramento yet the standard definition set is Oak/SF, which having grown up in Walnut Creek before moving out to Fairfield (and working in that area as well) does have it's appeal. I've asked Comcast and DTV why on a couple of occassions and no ones ever really been able to explain why.


----------



## Mikef5

*Next week's roll out for The World of More .....*

We've scheduled the World of More launches in Oakland, Emeryville and Piedmont to take place on Thursday, November 12, 2009.


Looks like the East Bay is finally in the WOM










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## fender4645

I know this is a Comcast forum so please send me a private message offline. I'm basically looking for people with experience with ATT Uverse. I know the whole limitation of 2 HD and 2 SD's streams but I'm looking for some more indepth knowledge such as DVR usability, quality, reliability, etc. Thanks!!


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17462634
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that on KPIX(CBS) shows that air during the week at 10pm, when the 50min mark local break happens the return to program is stuttering for about 15-20 secs and then clears up? This would be CSI:Miami, NCIS:LA, CSI:NY, The Mentalist and Numbers. It's been happening for a few weeks now and I thought it would clear up but it hasn't. I guess it's time to initiate contact with KPIX...



I've been blaming my DVR....., but if you've got it too then either KPIX has a problem or Comcast bandwidth is being scrunched at that time.


KCSM has foreign mystery programs which have subtitles, so they tend to pile up until I have free time. PQ since the transition has dropped even more dramatically than I thought. The sharpness and clarity of those recorded in April amazed me, so much better than newer shows.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/17476632
> 
> 
> I've been blaming my DVR....., but if you've got it too then either KPIX has a problem or Comcast bandwidth is being scrunched at that time.
> 
> 
> KCSM has foreign mystery programs which have subtitles, so they tend to pile up until I have free time. PQ since the transition has dropped even more dramatically than I thought. The sharpness and clarity of those recorded in April amazed me, so much better than newer shows.



PerkyNot is right, it has something to do with their local overlay right after the last break before the 11pm news, that overlay is causing some issue with the audio stream. I didn't get a chance to call them today but plan on calling tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm curious if those in the areas where the transition has been made and have digital tuners on their computers like the HDHR can see if the Extended Basic channels are in the trap frequencies or still high as they are here (with no transition until later this month)? Have the traps been removed? There seemed to be some confusion here as to whether the little boxes were able to handle encrypted channels and if encryption was how Comcast was going to handle the Extended Basic channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17474357
> 
> *Next week's roll out for The World of More .....*
> 
> We've scheduled the World of More launches in Oakland, Emeryville and Piedmont to take place on Thursday, November 12, 2009.
> 
> 
> Looks like the East Bay is finally in the WOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You know what I'm going to ask...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17477887
> 
> 
> I'm curious if those in the areas where the transition has been made and have digital tuners on their computers like the HDHR can see if the Extended Basic channels are in the trap frequencies or still high as they are here (with no transition until later this month)? Have the traps been removed? There seemed to be some confusion here as to whether the little boxes were able to handle encrypted channels and if encryption was how Comcast was going to handle the Extended Basic channels.



My line isn't trapped as I had a tech remove it because it was blocking KBCW while I was only getting Limited Basic. I am now paying for an un-trapped line(Digital Preferred), have been upgraded to WoM channel availability, and my HDHR still receives the digital Expanded Basic channels in the clear.


As far as Comcast encrypting the Expanded Basic channels, you can take it to the bank that it's going to happen, they've already done it, or have a date to do it, in Seattle or Portland, somewhere up there.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17477892
> 
> 
> You know what I'm going to ask...



You know what my answer will be










FYI, he's not been in the area for a couple of weeks and probably will not for a few weeks more. I'll let you know when he gets back and has the time to tell us.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17478006
> 
> 
> You know what my answer will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, he's not been in the area for a couple of weeks and probably will not for a few weeks more. I'll let you know when he gets back and has the time to tell us.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, that doesn't sound encouraging.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17478078
> 
> 
> Well, that doesn't sound encouraging.



It's just he has a real job that once in a while takes him away from the forums, not much that we can do about that










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17478097
> 
> 
> It's just he has a real job that once in a while takes him away from the forums, not much that we can do about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well, he needs to get his priorities straight then, nothing is more important than taking care of us.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17477892
> 
> 
> You know what I'm going to ask...



Keenan and others wondering about those 2 HBO channels that were not added in the last channel additions. Mr. J. has been able to find out what the real deal is with those channels.


It seems that when they were making up the flyers for the channel additions, the people that do that, made up different versions or mach-ups of the flyers drawing from different sources. In doing that they put those 2 HBO channels on the flyer in error and no one caught that mistake.


So, long story made short. Those channels were added to the flyer in error and are not going to be added at this time but could be added in the future if there is a big enough call for those channels.


Anyway, thank you Mr. J. for getting to the bottom of this and taking the time to keep us informed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17481572
> 
> 
> Keenan and others wondering about those 2 HBO channels that were not added in the last channel additions. Mr. J. has been able to find out what the real deal is with those channels.
> 
> 
> It seems that when they were making up the flyers for the channel additions, the people that do that, made up different versions or mach-ups of the flyers drawing from different sources. In doing that they put those 2 HBO channels on the flyer in error and no one caught that mistake.
> 
> 
> So, long story made short. Those channels were added to the flyer in error and are not going to be added at this time but could be added in the future if there is a big enough call for those channels.
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you Mr. J. for getting to the bottom of this and taking the time to keep us informed.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's what I figured, sloppy proof-reading.


Well that sucks, if you're going to add HBO, add HBO - don't cherry-pick it. Sounds to me like Comcast is out of room again, at least until they expand the capacity on those 750MHz systems and who knows when that will happen. I guess when DirecTV adds those channels Jan/Feb I'll take my account out of suspension and adjust down my programming with Comcast.



> Quote:
> So, long story made short. Those channels were added to the flyer in error and are not going to be added at this time but could be added in the future if there is a big enough call for those channels.



Concerning the above statement, what determines "big enough call"? Have you, or anyone here, ever been asked if you wanted those channels? I know I sure haven't. And what apparatus, if any, is in place to let Comcast know I want those channels? And why are those channels available in other Comcast markets but not here?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17481572
> 
> 
> So, long story made short. Those channels were added to the flyer in error and are not going to be added at this time but could be added in the future if there is a big enough call for those channels.



If HBO2 is the eastern feed, I can''t imagine that subscribers out here wouldn't want it. It gives us more options for watching shows that don't air until 10 PM in HD. What would be the mechanism for letting Comcast know what our desires are?


----------



## fender4645

I'm thinking of building an HTPC and I'm trying to avoid having to get CableCARD tuners for it (cost of tuners + CableCARD rental fee). So if I were to just get a plain old Clear QAM HD tuner (like the Hauppauge 2250), should I expect to be able to tune to all of the channels in the Digital Starter HD package? Channels like FX, ESPN, A&E, Food Network, etc? Or do they encrypted and require an STB/CableCARD? I know this question comes up often...the answer seems to change each time though and I was wondering if anything changed again after the rollout of WOM.


Thanks all!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17483514
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of building an HTPC and I'm trying to avoid having to get CableCARD tuners for it (cost of tuners + CableCARD rental fee). So if I were to just get a plain old Clear QAM HD tuner (like the Hauppauge 2250), should I expect to be able to tune to all of the channels in the Digital Starter HD package? Channels like FX, ESPN, A&E, Food Network, etc? Or do they encrypted and require an STB/CableCARD? I know this question comes up often...the answer seems to change each time though and I was wondering if anything changed again after the rollout of WOM.
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



You won't get the HD version of those channels as they're encrypted. You can get the SD/digital version(Expanded Basic) of those channels until Comcast encrypts them, which they are going to do. The only channels you can really count on getting would be the clear-QAM local broadcast channels, both SD and HD, anything else I would not count on at all.


It should be noted that CableVision has applied for a waiver from the FCC to allow them to encrypt their whole lineup, including local broadcast channels. If CV gets their way, be wary of Comcast doing the same thing.


The fact that Comcast has been allowed to use encryption on the DTAs was only because they piggy-backed on the request made by a small cable company as a means of staying competitive. Comcast hardly needs any help in that area being the largest cable TV provider in the country.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17481932
> 
> 
> If HBO2 is the eastern feed, I can''t imagine that subscribers out here wouldn't want it. It gives us more options for watching shows that don't air until 10 PM in HD. What would be the mechanism for letting Comcast know what our desires are?



There is none, they'll feed us some story about how their "surveys" have determined that these channels were not requested by subscribers. Which in my opinion is bullcrap, there are no surveys, I have never ever seen or participated in one, has anyone else here?


They may not be giving Mr. J the full story, and I don't blame him at all, but I'd be shocked if the reason has anything to do at all with what the subscribers wanted. I can think of only one time since Comcast has been in the bay area where they actually asked us what we wanted, and even then it was from a pre-selected list of channels, I think it was around 4-5 channels.


It has nothing to do with what we want and everything to do with space/bandwidth, contracts and money.


----------



## wco81

What is the price delta between CableCard and regular QAM tuners?


What does Comcast charge for the cable cards, especially if you're using them to avoid the ridiculous $10-15 DVR fee that they charge for their crappy DVRs?


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17483582
> 
> 
> You won't get the HD version of those channels as they're encrypted. You can get the SD/digital version(Expanded Basic) of those channels until Comcast encrypts them, which they are going to do. The only channels you can really count on getting would be the clear-QAM local broadcast channels, both SD and HD, anything else I would not count on at all.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that CableVision has applied for a waiver from the FCC to allow them to encrypt their whole lineup, including local broadcast channels. If CV gets their way, be wary of Comcast doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> The fact that Comcast has been allowed to use encryption on the DTAs was only because they piggy-backed on the request made by a small cable company as a means of staying competitive. Comcast hardly needs any help in that area being the largest cable TV provider in the country.



Bummer...I figured as much...


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17483980
> 
> 
> What is the price delta between CableCard and regular QAM tuners?
> 
> 
> What does Comcast charge for the cable cards, especially if you're using them to avoid the ridiculous $10-15 DVR fee that they charge for their crappy DVRs?



You can get a dual tuner Clear QAM card for about $110. Each ATI CableCARD tuner costs about $250. So $110 vs. $500...not insignificant.


Comcast charges me $1.70 each for my 2 Tivo's. I'm not charged an additional outlet fee but I've bitched and moaned about that to Comcast enough that I think they've permanently removed that from my account







I'm not sure they usually charge the Additional Outlet fee for CableCARDs...


----------



## Keenan

When I had just the 2 TiVos, before I added a Moto/Comcast DVR for a few months, I didn't pay any outlet fees either. As soon as the Comcast DVR was added to the account was when I got charged an outlet fee, but only one at $7.50 which I thought was a little weird, but I'm not complaining.


By the way, I didn't know they had gone up to $7.50 per outlet.


----------



## calbearryan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17477935
> 
> 
> My line isn't trapped as I had a tech remove it because it was blocking KBCW while I was only getting Limited Basic. I am now paying for an un-trapped line(Digital Preferred), have been upgraded to WoM channel availability, and my HDHR still receives the digital Expanded Basic channels in the clear.
> 
> 
> As far as Comcast encrypting the Expanded Basic channels, you can take it to the bank that it's going to happen, they've already done it, or have a date to do it, in Seattle or Portland, somewhere up there.



I'm using an HDHR and all of my Expanded Basic channels just disappeared. Is it possible that those channels just became encrypted?


EDIT: Nevermind, I'm an idiot. It's still working.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17483624
> 
> 
> There is none, they'll feed us some story about how their "surveys" have determined that these channels were not requested by subscribers. Which in my opinion is bullcrap, there are no surveys, I have never ever seen or participated in one, has anyone else here?
> 
> 
> They may not be giving Mr. J the full story, and I don't blame him at all, but I'd be shocked if the reason has anything to do at all with what the subscribers wanted. I can think of only one time since Comcast has been in the bay area where they actually asked us what we wanted, and even then it was from a pre-selected list of channels, I think it was around 4-5 channels.
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what we want and everything to do with space/bandwidth, contracts and money.



Jim,


You have participated in at least 2 surveys that I personally setup here in this forum to find out which channels the people wanted added and Comcast used that survey when they added these new channels and it wasn't from a preselected list. I did have access to a list of channels that Comcast wanted to add but I got Comcast to do the surveys here to show them what people really wanted, not what they thought people wanted. That's when I asked for people to give me the 4 or 5 channels that they would like to see added and I would give that to Comcast for them to consider when they made their selection of channels to add.


I haven't seen anybody from Directv or Dish ask their customers what they wanted and then gave them everything that they asked for. Yes, there are bandwidth problems and contracts that need to be considered and those are big considerations but that's with all the providers not just Comcast. If you think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, then go for it. Yes, I advocate for cable but I've never trashed another provider or steered anyone to one provider or the other. They all have their pluses and minuses, you have to decide which ones you can put up with.


Just to make one thing clear. It is not Mr. J's job to do anything for this forum. He does this as a way to inform people about what Comcast is doing or plans to do and he likes dealing with people in a one on one way, which is why I am still here to help him with that aspect. He can not personally post here or in any other forum so he uses me as the media contact for this area of the forum. We both give the best information that is available to us, given the constraints that Comcast imposes, and none of it is bullcrap or disinformation. If you believe it is then I'm sorry you feel that way but you are wrong.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17485294
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> You have participated in at least 2 surveys that I personally setup here in this forum to find out which channels the people wanted added and Comcast used that survey when they added these new channels and it wasn't from a preselected list. I asked for people to give me the 4 or 5 channels that they would like to see added and I would give that to Comcast for them to consider when they made their selection of channels to add.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anybody from Directv or Dish ask their customers what they wanted and then gave them everything that they asked for. Yes, there are bandwidth problems and contracts that need to be considered and those are big considerations but that's with all the providers not just Comcast. If you think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, then go for it. Yes, I advocate for cable but I've never trashed another provider or steered anyone to one provider or the other. They all have their pluses and minuses, you have to decide which ones you can put up with.
> 
> 
> Just to make one thing clear. It is not Mr. J's job to do anything for this forum. He does this as a way to inform people about what Comcast is doing or plans to do and he likes dealing with people in a one on one way, which is why I am still here to help him with that aspect. He can not personally post here or in any other forum so he uses me as the media contact for this area of the forum. We both give the best information that is available to us, given the constraints that Comcast imposes, and none of it is bullcrap or disinformation. If you believe it is then I'm sorry you feel that way but you are wrong.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Maybe I'm remembering incorrectly, but it seems to me that we had to pick from a list that he/you presented to us, not just any random channels we could come up with. Besides, the channels I'm talking about were not evenavailable at the time of that "survey", so because of that we don't even get a chance to request them?


Just ask him one thing, why are they available on some Comcast systems but not here?


Also, don't get so defensive, I'm always going to *****, some here are no doubt tired of it, but I'm sure there are some that appreciate it as well, especially when I smell BS. Originally we were told it was legal/contract issues, now it's because nobody asked for the channels? So which it is....?


P.S. BTW, at this point the questions I've asked above are basically rhetorical because due to competitive/proprietary reasons he will not give you the real answer anyway.


P.S.S. One of the reasons I'm pushing so hard about this HBO thing is because HBO has their content spread out over so many different channels that you literally need all of them to make the subscription worth while. I'm getting it free now because of Comcast's push to get more subs, but what about all those folks who are paying the $19 per month for it, or those that have it rolled into their $100+ packages, don't you think they should be getting the full multiplex of channels, not just a few that have been cherry-picked?


Another question, if they're channels nobody wants how come they are in the lineup in the SD version? Why not the HD version...?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *calbearryan* /forum/post/17484941
> 
> 
> I'm using an HDHR and all of my Expanded Basic channels just disappeared. Is it possible that those channels just became encrypted?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I'm an idiot. It's still working.



I just lost TNT, ESPN and ESPN2 SD versions on my HDHR tonight, but I'm pretty sure they've just moved from their previous RF frequencies and I'll have to do another scan to find them.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17481572
> 
> 
> Keenan and others wondering about those 2 HBO channels that were not added in the last channel additions. Mr. J. has been able to find out what the real deal is with those channels.
> 
> 
> It seems that when they were making up the flyers for the channel additions, the people that do that, made up different versions or mach-ups of the flyers drawing from different sources. In doing that they put those 2 HBO channels on the flyer in error and no one caught that mistake.
> 
> 
> So, long story made short. Those channels were added to the flyer in error and are not going to be added at this time but could be added in the future if there is a big enough call for those channels.



Unfortunately, it's not only the WOM flyers that are in error. Our billing statements are as well. I just pulled down my November bill and, sure enough, the two "missing" HBO HDs are listed on 802 and 803.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17488021
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not only the WOM flyers that are in error. Our billing statements are as well. I just pulled down my November bill and, sure enough, the two "missing" HBO HDs are listed on 802 and 803.



Well, that is strange, because I'm looking at my paper bill, that I just paid for November, and they are not listed on my bill, no channels 802 or 803. It goes from 801 to 805... that's under the Premium Channels. I don't know why your bill would show them and mine doesn't










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17488021
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not only the WOM flyers that are in error. Our billing statements are as well. I just pulled down my November bill and, sure enough, the two "missing" HBO HDs are listed on 802 and 803.



You're talking about the insert that came with the bill, the yearly one they have to send out that lists all the charges? I got that too and it does lists those channels. I can understand the misprinting, after all, those channels are available on some Comcast systems, just not here(I should say, just the HD version is not available here), and there's probably a lot of copying and pasting that goes on with those flyers/inserts.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17488190
> 
> 
> You're talking about the insert that came with the bill, the yearly one they have to send out that lists all the charges? I got that too and it does lists those channels. I can understand the misprinting, after all, those channels are available on some Comcast systems, just not here(I should say, just the HD version is not available here), and there's probably a lot of copying and pasting that goes on with those flyers/inserts.



I haven't gotten paper bills in quite awhile so I pull my statements down as PDF files from the CC web site. The last two pages pages on this bill appear to be the inserts. I was really hoping for HBO East HD since we prefer to watch some shows like Bill Maher's at 7 PM instead of 10 PM. It does resign us to the SD channel but what can you do?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17488403
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten paper bills in quite awhile so I pull my statements down as PDF files from the CC web site. The last two pages pages on this bill appear to be the inserts. I was really hoping for HBO East HD since we prefer to watch some shows like Bill Maher's at 7 PM instead of 10 PM. *It does resign us to the SD channel but what can you do?*



Nothing, except rant and rave and piss people off like I've been doing.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17488454
> 
> 
> Nothing, except rant and rave and piss people off like I've been doing.



I defer to your expertise in this area. You are a master


----------



## nikeykid

is it oakland's turn yet to get wom??


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17490136
> 
> 
> is it oakland's turn yet to get wom??



Yes...... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=12025 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17488123
> 
> 
> Well, that is strange, because I'm looking at my paper bill, that I just paid for November, and they are not listed on my bill, no channels 802 or 803. It goes from 801 to 805... that's under the Premium Channels. I don't know why your bill would show them and mine doesn't



That's very odd Mike. My billing statement came out today and aside from the removal of the duplicate channels, I would assume that your South Bay and my North Bay lineups would be the same on paper. Maybe Mr. J can shed some further light? Also, once the six duplicates are removed does this free up bandwidth for more channels or do the subs occupy the same slots?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17490335
> 
> 
> That's very odd Mike. My billing statement came out today and aside from the removal of the duplicate channels, I would assume that your South Bay and my North Bay lineups would be the same on paper. Maybe Mr. J can shed some further light? Also, once the six duplicates are removed does this free up bandwidth for more channels or do the subs occupy the same slots?



The duplicate channels share the same program frequency, example.. 770 HBO-HD is the same as 801 HBO-HD, they are not separate signals and thus it will not free up any bandwidth when 770 is removed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I removed the header containing account info.

Santa Rosa lineup card.


----------



## ClerkDante

Just a little follow up for those who may be interested on my jump from DTV to Comcast.


Installer came on Friday. Arrived with HD-DVR which must have been the original. Aside from being visible banged up, it's only HD connection was a DVI port. After I told him that my only available connection was HDMI, I was told I'd have to go to the office for that. OK I figured, not TOO big of a pain. Then after an hour or so of him wandering around my neighborhood, he came back in and said the signal to the house was a little weak and a new line might need to be placed. Then suddenly out of the blue "oh, nevermind, we got a great signal" everything should be great.


We get the box hooked up and he leaves. Problems immediately begin, within the first hour the box locks up twice. On-Demand is completely inaccessible and about 1/3 of my channels stick on "Channel will be available soon" with another 1/3 or so being blocky.


When I called "Customer Support" I was chastized for not calling them to have the box reset. I was then told that "Oh no, the channels that are coming in poorly don't even exist". We can send a tech next week to check the signal, but you'll never get those channels (all channels listed as part of my package when I made the ill-advised move to sign up in the first place).


After about an hour of arguing and getting blamed for all of their failures I cancelled and reconnected my Directv box.


I should have known better, and saving an extra $20 a month for this garbage simply isn't worth it.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17490453
> 
> 
> I removed the header containing account info.



Same one the I got in Vallejo.


BTW, if anyone is interested, the original "The Prisoner" series is in the AMC On Demand listings until January. It's supposed to be available in HD but so far I can only find it in the SD version. Fortunately, the SD quality is pretty good, especially in its original 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17458768
> 
> 
> I've been looking to get a land line but will probably end up with AT&T "POTS" for about $7/mo measured rate (I just need a phone for very occasional use at home since my new cell phone doesn't have good reception at home).



Who is your cel provider? If T-Mobile, they have phones that seamlessly can make use of wi-fi signals as well as conventional cell. All their BBerrys have this feature.

...mike


----------



## snidely

We still have the ancient DCT-6412. This new box seems to have double the capacity.

1. Does this box eliminate the lag (or complete ignoring) of commands from the remote?

2. More importantly, does this box recognize the "30 second skiP' command that many of us put in the remote. (That is the most used button on ours.)


...mike


----------



## bwelling

Has anyone else with a TiVo gotten a channel update today that deleted all of the HD versions of the broadcast channels (702-706)? This is really weird, as none of this should have anything to do with the recent World of More additions.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17497967
> 
> 
> Has anyone else with a TiVo gotten a channel update today that deleted all of the HD versions of the broadcast channels (702-706)? This is really weird, as none of this should have anything to do with the recent World of More additions.



Are they missing in the guide, or are they also missing in the channel setup menu?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/17476632
> 
> 
> KCSM has foreign mystery programs which have subtitles, so they tend to pile up until I have free time. PQ since the transition has dropped even more dramatically than I thought. The sharpness and clarity of those recorded in April amazed me, so much better than newer shows.



Earlier I was watching some travel shows on KCSM on Comcast and noticed that the left and right sides of the picture were being trimmed off. I exchanged Emails with the KCSM tech folks. From what I understand, their production facilities only handle 16x9 HD (or SD up converted) content. Since they don't have an HD signal on Comcast, they had to decide to either send their signal to Comcast as letter box, or trim off the left and right sides. For a while they tried letter box, but got complaints from viewers. So now they are sending a 16x9 signal, trimmed to 4x3. That may be contributing to the lose of signal quality on KCSM.


I see two things we can try. One is to ask Comcast to make an HD channel available to KCSM. The second is for enough of us to ask KCSM to go back to letter box on the Comcast SD broadcast.


Greg


----------



## michaelc

Hi everyone. I'm visiting my mother in Rohnert Park for a few weeks to do some delayed work changing lightbulbs, hanging curtains, that sort of thing.










Mom no doubt used my visit as the moment to finally upgrade to HDTV. She presently buys "Digital Starter" from Comcast and gets a fair amount of HD channels over the box already. The thing is, she has the old Motorola 6412 with DVI.


Is there any better boxes available? Can anyone fill me in on what Comcast North Bay ought to be offering now that it's no longer 2005? In the past this thread was very helpful in regards to being able to skip the run-around, being able to walk right up to the Comcast desk and state in simple terms exactly what it is I want.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17497967
> 
> 
> Has anyone else with a TiVo gotten a channel update today that deleted all of the HD versions of the broadcast channels (702-706)? This is really weird, as none of this should have anything to do with the recent World of More additions.



Ack! Thankfully not here in Santa Clara. :|


----------



## tranle

Is anybody in Mountain View receiving 717 WGN-HD ?

I have limited basic+HD and Comcast channel listing for Limited Basic HD says that I should be getting the channel guide on my box does not see it. Just trying to confirm that somebody else is seeing that channel around me before escalating to a CSR that can do more than sending a reset to my box.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/17500410
> 
> 
> Is anybody in Mountain View receiving 717 WGN-HD ?
> 
> I have limited basic+HD and Comcast channel listing for Limited Basic HD says that I should be getting the channel guide on my box does not see it. Just trying to confirm that somebody else is seeing that channel around me before escalating to a CSR that can do more than sending a reset to my box.



I have limited basic in Mountain View, and I don't get that, either. That channel is at 291MHz, which is near the edge of the notch filter, so it's probably blocked/degraded by the filter.


----------



## mjjacks2

Any news to when Concord, CA will get WOM. Thanks


----------



## Mikef5

*World of More additions for next week.....*

The City & County of San Francisco will join the World of More club on Tuesday, November 17, 2009.


So it's official, the city and county of San Francisco joins the WOM










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17497967
> 
> 
> Has anyone else with a TiVo gotten a channel update today that deleted all of the HD versions of the broadcast channels (702-706)? This is really weird, as none of this should have anything to do with the recent World of More additions.



Yes, It happened to me too. Luckily my primary TiVo has my antenna hooked to it so my recordings are still working. TiVo has better sort this out ASAP, the guide was finally correct.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17483582
> 
> 
> You won't get the HD version of those channels as they're encrypted. You can get the SD/digital version(Expanded Basic) of those channels until Comcast encrypts them, which they are going to do. The only channels you can really count on getting would be the clear-QAM local broadcast channels, both SD and HD, anything else I would not count on at all.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that CableVision has applied for a waiver from the FCC to allow them to encrypt their whole lineup, including local broadcast channels. If CV gets their way, be wary of Comcast doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> The fact that Comcast has been allowed to use encryption on the DTAs was only because they piggy-backed on the request made by a small cable company as a means of staying competitive. Comcast hardly needs any help in that area being the largest cable TV provider in the country.



Anyone know when this will really happen? I can't imagine it will be that easy to update all those DTA's in the field with the new encryption code. Now that the new ATI bios is available, the CableCARD solution is less onorus, but I'm currently happy saving the $100/yr for the CableCARD rental. I'm already paying for extended basic. IMHO I should be able to get the channels without having to install another box or pay another $100.


And yes, ESPN, ESPN-2 and one or two others were moved again and in this case the Windows 7 rescan DID NOT pick them up. But SiliconDust and GuideTool saved the day again. I can't imagine SiliconDust will be too happy when the encryption is implemented.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17497989
> 
> 
> Are they missing in the guide, or are they also missing in the channel setup menu?



Everywhere. For some reason likely related to Comcast brokenness, Tribune pushed out an update that incorrectly removed lots of stations. I spent about 45 minutes on a 3-way call with TiVo and Comcast customer support yesterday, and while nothing could be fixed, at least the Comcast guy said that there had been a ticket opened the night before.


No idea if it's been fixed yet; my TiVo's pretending it's in Hayward now, as the problems were only affecting Fremont and Berkeley.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17503047
> 
> 
> Anyone know when this will really happen? I can't imagine it will be that easy to update all those DTA's in the field with the new encryption code. Now that the new ATI bios is available, the CableCARD solution is less onorus, but I'm currently happy saving the $100/yr for the CableCARD rental. I'm already paying for extended basic. IMHO I should be able to get the channels without having to install another box or pay another $100.
> 
> 
> And yes, ESPN, ESPN-2 and one or two others were moved again and in this case the Windows 7 rescan DID NOT pick them up. But SiliconDust and GuideTool saved the day again. I can't imagine SiliconDust will be too happy when the encryption is implemented.



Below is a section from an article in the Seattle Times. 



> Quote:
> Comcast has been transmitting the digital signals unencrypted. That means people with TVs that have built-in digital tuners haven't had to use the adapters yet. Some people with bare-bones $14 cable service (and a TV with a "QAM" tuner) have been getting expanded basic channels for free.
> 
> 
> But not for long. Late last month, the FCC authorized Comcast to use the free converter devices as descramblers. That's a green light for the company to start encrypting signals, which it began doing a few weeks ago in Spokane. The rest of Washington will follow soon, meaning all expanded-basic customers will truly have to use converters soon.
> 
> 
> "We're still on track to encrypt, definitely, by the end of the year," spokesman Steve Kipp said Friday.
> 
> 
> The company is simultaneously providing more channels in HD (and raising rates), but you'll need a digital package to get the crisper image.
> 
> 
> Comcast's digital switch is mostly done in Washington except for Seattle, where it begins next month. Kipp said 20 of the 40 affected channels will go digital in the city from Oct. 27 to 29, and the rest on Nov. 10 and 11.



I think DSL Reports has some more info on specific areas where it's happening already as well.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/17502787
> 
> 
> Yes, It happened to me too. Luckily my primary TiVo has my antenna hooked to it so my recordings are still working. TiVo has better sort this out ASAP, the guide was finally correct.



Switching the TiVo to a Hayward lineup also helps. The full lineups aren't identical, but they're mostly the same (especially if you only care about HD channels), so it should work well enough until it gets fixed. zap2it still has the broken lineup today, but (recently, at least) TiVo seems to be pushing new updates before they're live on zap2it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17503179
> 
> 
> Everywhere. For some reason likely related to Comcast brokenness, Tribune pushed out an update that incorrectly removed lots of stations. I spent about 45 minutes on a 3-way call with TiVo and Comcast customer support yesterday, and while nothing could be fixed, at least the Comcast guy said that there had been a ticket opened the night before.
> 
> 
> No idea if it's been fixed yet; my TiVo's pretending it's in Hayward now, as the problems were only affecting Fremont and Berkeley.



That's a heck of a mistake, good idea using a different lineup though. It sounds as if the problem needs to be corrected at Tribune Media.


----------



## Xn0r

Welcome to my hell of the last three months. Thankfully, now all of the stations are stable and correct (knock on wood). And so far no update that hoses all my local HDs.


I noticed that a while ago, KTEH came up on the Tivo @ ch. 898. It tunes in, and the content that I've seen so far is all SD. But, it _doesn't_ show up on the Cable box. The Tivo doesn't know about it ("To be announced..."), but it just showed up on the cable card I guess.


----------



## Keenan

I've still got a few guide issues, like HBO-801 is listed twice and when I try to remove one of them in the channel setup it leaves none in the guide so I've just left them both there. Got another channel with no info, don't recal what it is at the moment. Think I have 2 FXP's as well, same problem as HBO-801. Haven't bothered with trying to get any of it corrected yet.


Still haven't called KPIX yet on the audio problem, waiting to see if they fixed it tonight.


KNTV seems to have the stuttering fixed although I still hear some popping. The popping was a different, unrelated issue though so hopefully they're still working on that.


----------



## Cal1981

This was the first weekend that I got to watch NFL RedZone in HD. You all were right. It's outstanding in HD. Watching the "two-game" screens go to a full wide on one of the games is great. I still marvel at the job that Scott Hanson does hosting this bombastic revue. His prep time for each Sunday must be intense.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17503238
> 
> 
> That's a heck of a mistake, good idea using a different lineup though. It sounds as if the problem needs to be corrected at Tribune Media.



Yeah, I also submitted a request to Tribune yesterday (for about the 10th time in the last two weeks). I'm hoping they're not sick of me by now


----------



## stretch437




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelc* /forum/post/17498911
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I'm visiting my mother in Rohnert Park for a few weeks to do some delayed work changing lightbulbs, hanging curtains, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom no doubt used my visit as the moment to finally upgrade to HDTV. She presently buys "Digital Starter" from Comcast and gets a fair amount of HD channels over the box already. The thing is, she has the old Motorola 6412 with DVI.
> 
> 
> Is there any better boxes available? Can anyone fill me in on what Comcast North Bay ought to be offering now that it's no longer 2005? In the past this thread was very helpful in regards to being able to skip the run-around, being able to walk right up to the Comcast desk and state in simple terms exactly what it is I want.



well, the latest and greatest (and hardest to find) is the DCX series. But if you go into a comcast office demanding an upgrade you're more likely to get the almost-equally-good DCH series. i used the DCH 3416 for a few months and thought it was fine.


DVI may *sound* like it's ancient, but if she's not running out of space on the box she's got, she won't be gaining much from changing boxes. the main advantage of the newer boxes for regular (ie, non-videophile) folks is the larger hard drives.


the thing most people think of when they interact with their STB is the ancient iGuide software interface which will appear exactly the same on all the boxes provided by comcast. so seriously, if it ain't broke, i wouldn't fix it.


----------



## jlee301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17503310
> 
> 
> I noticed that a while ago, KTEH came up on the Tivo @ ch. 898. It tunes in, and the content that I've seen so far is all SD. But, it _doesn't_ show up on the Cable box. The Tivo doesn't know about it ("To be announced..."), but it just showed up on the cable card I guess.



I've seen that on there since I switched to Comcast. I sent 10+ requests to TiVo to add it as well but they never done it. So I just gave up.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlee301* /forum/post/17504743
> 
> 
> I've seen that on there since I switched to Comcast. I sent 10+ requests to TiVo to add it as well but they never done it. So I just gave up.



Yeah I don't know if it's even supposed to be there. It's just odd that it shows up on the Tivo as a tunable channel, but the cable box doesn't show it.


----------



## santeejoe

Anyone know when Napa is getting the Red Zone channel in HD? I am in American Canyon, which I believe is part of the Napa Comcast lineup.


----------



## That Don Guy

Hey, who jacked up the price? (Digital Preferred is now $2 more, and Additional Digital Outlets are $7.49 instead of $6.99.)


Also, add me to the list of people whose recent cable bills include the two "missing" HBO channels - and, I might add, does not include a listing for NFL Red Zone (or anything else) on 785.


-- Don


----------



## gcrab

Hey guys, comcast just installed the new box(silver) i was wondering if you can change the video size of SD channels cause it has a big black bar on both sides, i have a 1080p 56" samsung. I'm using "just scan" on "p.size" i dont want to change it back and forth for "wide" and "just scan" because the HD channels will be cropped. I see only video positioning in the comcast setup. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## michaelc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17504026
> 
> 
> well, the latest and greatest (and hardest to find) is the DCX series. But if you go into a comcast office demanding an upgrade you're more likely to get the almost-equally-good DCH series. i used the DCH 3416 for a few months and thought it was fine.
> 
> 
> DVI may *sound* like it's ancient, but if she's not running out of space on the box she's got, she won't be gaining much from changing boxes. the main advantage of the newer boxes for regular (ie, non-videophile) folks is the larger hard drives.
> 
> 
> the thing most people think of when they interact with their STB is the ancient iGuide software interface which will appear exactly the same on all the boxes provided by comcast. so seriously, if it ain't broke, i wouldn't fix it.



Thanks for the information.


What I'm most interested in is the box not trying to mess with the channel's native resolution, but it sounds like that is limited exclusively to the DCX series. Unfortunate, as I was really hoping to send 720p or 1080i as necessary to the 1080p set and let the set handle all processing. Ah well.


----------



## viperx116

Does anyone know the site that lists all the QAM channels? Comcast keeps moving them around.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/17512783
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the site that lists all the QAM channels? Comcast keeps moving them around.


 http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## mds54

Maybe it's just us at my house, but is anyone else as bothered as we are with the channel guide ads? I'm talking specifically about the ones for the Health channel, blaring out *HEART ATTACK* and *DEPRESSION* with every other page of the guide. This makes us very uncomfortable while we are trying to relax. It just seems wrong to be subjected to potentially frightening thoughts without having a choice.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/17512783
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the site that lists all the QAM channels? Comcast keeps moving them around.



This is what I am getting:
Code:


Code:


+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+--------+-----------+---------+
| channum | xmltvid | callsign | name                                      | freqid | serviceid | mplexid |
+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+--------+-----------+---------+
| 11      |         | HSN      | Home Shopping Network                     | 85     |         9 |      11 | 
| 87.7    |         | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 87     |         7 |      13 | 
| 998     |         | CTCH     | (Color Bars)                              | 98     |        12 |      21 | 
| 100.5   |         | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 100    |         5 |      23 | 
| 100.7   |         | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 100    |         7 |      23 | 
| 108.1   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |         1 |      29 | 
| 108.3   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |         3 |      29 | 
| 108.5   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |         5 |      29 | 
| 108.7   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |         7 |      29 | 
| 108.9   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |         9 |      29 | 
| 108.11  | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |        11 |      29 | 
| 108.13  | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |        13 |      29 | 
| 108.15  | 0       | Unknown  |  Unknown                                  | 108    |        15 |      29 | 
| 108.19  | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |        17 |      29 | 
| 108.17  | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 108    |        19 |      29 | 
| 100.6   | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 100    |         6 |      23 | 
| 122.14  | 0       | Unknown  | Unknown                                   | 122    |        14 |      42 | 
| 58      | 10139   | CNBC     | CNBC                                      | 122    |        12 |      42 | 
| 56      | 10142   | CNN      | Cable News Network                        | 85     |         7 |      11 | 
| 57      | 10145   | HLN      | Headline News                             | 85     |        12 |      11 | 
| 63      | 10150   | COMEDYP  | Comedy Central                            | 71     |         5 |     244 | 
| 22      | 10161   | CSPAN    | Cable Satellite Public Affairs Network    | 85     |         1 |      11 | 
| 109     | 10162   | CSPAN2   | Cable Satellite Public Affairs Network 2  | 85     |         2 |      11 | 
| 110     | 10162   | CSPAN3   |  Cable Satellite Public Appairs Network 3 | 87     |         8 |      13 | 
| 38      | 10179   | ESPN     | ESPN                                      | 92     |         8 |      18 | 
| 229     | 10183   | EWTN     | Eternal Word Television Network           | 123    |        13 |      43 | 
| 12      | 10345   | KBCW     | KBCW SD CW                                | 89     |        10 |      15 | 
| 21      | 10381   | KCNSSD   | KCNS SD                                   | 90     |         3 |      16 | 
| 14      | 10418   | KDTV     | KDTV                                      | 89     |         6 |      15 | 
| 19      | 10457   | KTNC     | KTNC                                      | 89     |         9 |      15 | 
| 7       | 10479   | KGOSD    | KGO SD ABC                                | 89     |         4 |      15 | 
| 6       | 10502   | KICUSD   | KICU SD                                   | 92     |         2 |      18 | 
| 16      | 10562   | KKPXSD   | KKPX SD                                   | 92     |         5 |      18 | 
| 32      | 10582   | KMTP     | KMTP                                      | 90     |         2 |      16 | 
| 3       | 10600   | KNTVSD   | KNTV SD NBC                               | 92     |         1 |      18 | 
| 13      | 10619   | KOFYSD   | KOFY SD                                   | 89     |         7 |      15 | 
| 5       | 10641   | KPIXSD   | KPIX SD CBS                               | 89     |         3 |      15 | 
| 9       | 10653   | KQEDSD   | KQED SD PBS                               | 89     |         5 |      15 | 
| 4       | 10672   | KRONSD   | KRON SD                                   | 89     |         2 |      15 | 
| 24      | 10680   | KSBWSD   | KSBW SD NBC                               | 100    |        12 |      23 | 
| 18      | 10703   | KSTS     | KSTS                                      | 92     |         3 |      18 | 
| 10      | 10717   | KTEHSD   | KTEH SD                                   | 92     |         4 |      18 | 
| 8       | 10736   | KTSFSD   | KTSF SD                                   | 89     |         8 |      15 | 
| 2       | 10760   | KTVUSD   | KTVU SD FOX                               | 89     |         1 |      15 | 
| 46      | 10919   | LIFEP    | Lifetime                                  | 121    |        11 |      41 | 
| 43      | 10987   | MTVP     | Music Television                          | 71     |        10 |     244 | 
| 53      | 11007   | NIKP     | Nickelodeon                               | 71     |        11 |     244 | 
| 34      | 11069   | QVC      | QVC                                       | 85     |        10 |      11 | 
| 40      | 11109   | CSNBA    | Comcast SportsNet Bay Area                | 92     |        10 |      18 | 
| 71      | 11180   | TRAV     | The Travel Channel                        | 85     |         4 |      11 | 
| 61      | 11187   | TWC      | The Weather Channel                       | 100    |         3 |      23 | 
| 42      | 11208   | USAP     | USA Network                               | 121    |         7 |      41 | 
| 39      | 12444   | ESPN2    | ESPN2                                     | 92     |         9 |      18 | 
| 52      | 12499   | ABCFB    | ABC Family Channel                        | 121    |         1 |      41 | 
| 29      | 12500   | DISCP    | The Discovery Channel                     | 71     |         3 |     244 | 
| 55      | 12510   | DISNP    | Disny Channel                             | 121    |         6 |      41 | 
| 20      | 14752   | KFSF     | KFSF                                      | 90     |         5 |      16 | 
| 36      | 14753   | FXP      | FX Networks Inc.                          | 121    |        10 |      41 | 
| 128     | 14755   | BLOOM    | Bloomberg Business Television             | 73     |         5 |     241 | 
| 230     | 14767   | TBN      | Trinity Broadcasting Network              | 73     |         8 |     241 | 
| 74      | 14791   | MUN2     | Mun2                                      | 100    |         9 |      23 | 
| 82      | 14899   | GOLF     | The Golf Channel                          | 85     |         8 |      11 | 
| 164     | 14948   | SHOPNBC  | ShopNBC                                   | 98     |         3 |      21 | 
| 108     | 15223   | CALCHAN  | California Channel                        | 107    |        13 |      28 | 
| 607     | 15599   | MUN2     | Mun2                                      | 71     |         2 |     244 | 
| 81      | 15952   | VERSUS   | Versus                                    | 122    |        10 |      42 | 
| 60      | 16300   | MSNBC    | MSNBC                                     | 121    |         5 |      41 | 
| 51      | 16331   | APL      | Animal Planet                             | 85     |         3 |      11 | 
| 59      | 16374   | FNC      | Faux News Channel                         | 121    |         2 |      41 | 
| 44      | 16376   | VH1P     | Video Hits One                            | 71     |         6 |     244 | 
| 275     | 16834   | BIO      | The Biography Channel                     | 122    |         2 |      42 | 
| 33      | 17098   | WGNAMER  |  WGN America                              | 87     |         4 |      13 | 
| 64      | 17561   | EP       | E! Entertainment Television               | 71     |         9 |     244 | 
| 54      | 18151   | TOONP    | Cartoon Network                           | 71     |         7 |     244 | 
| 136     | 18179   | G4       | G4-video game television                  | 73     |        13 |     241 | 
| 276     | 18279   | HISI     | History International                     | 122    |         3 |      42 | 
| 68      | 18350   | GALAP    | Galavision Cable Network                  | 94     |        15 |      20 | 
| 504     | 18480   | LMN      | Lifetime Movie Network                    | 122    |         4 |      42 | 
| 37      | 18510   | TNTP     | Turner Network TV                         | 92     |         7 |      18 | 
| 168     | 18517   | GEMS     | GemsTV                                    | 98     |        13 |      21 | 
| 25      | 18982   | KTLN     | KTLN                                      | 90     |         6 |      16 | 
| 45      | 19002   | SPIKEP   | Spike TV                                  | 71     |         8 |     244 | 
| 50      | 19543   | TLCP     | The Learning Channel                      | 71     |         4 |     244 | 
| 702     | 19571   | KTVU-DT  | KTVU-DT                                   | 78     |         2 |       6 | 
| 705     | 19572   | KPIX-DT  | KPIX-DT                                   | 78     |         1 |       6 | 
| 707     | 19574   | KGO-HD   | KGO-HD                                    | 80     |         1 |       8 | 
| 712     | 19575   | KBCW-DT  | KBCW-DT                                   | 74     |         5 |     242 | 
| 185     | 19933   | HALMRKP  | Hallmark Channel                          | 120    |         3 |      40 | 
| 704     | 20547   | KRON HD  | KRON HD                                   | 74     |         1 |     242 | 
| 706     | 21650   | KICU HD  | KICU HD (Oak)                             | 119    |         1 |      39 | 
| 47      | 21760   | AETVP    | A & E Network                             | 121    |         9 |      41 | 
| 62      | 21762   | HISTP    | History                                   | 94     |         9 |      20 | 
| 703     | 21785   | KNTV-HD  | KNTV-HD                                   | 79     |         1 |       7 | 
| 27      | 22141   | EDAC027  | Educational Access - EDAC027              | 100    |        10 |      23 | 
| 28      | 22142   | EDAC028  | Educational Access - EDAC028              | 100    |        11 |      23 | 
| 104     | 23412   | LOOR104  | Local Origination - LOOR104               | 100    |         8 |      23 | 
| 15      | 23590   | COAC015  | Community Access - COAC015                | 100    |         4 |      23 | 
| 76      | 23952   | PEG076   | Public, Educational, Government - PEG076  | 121    |         3 |      41 | 
| 709     | 24344   | KQED-HD  | KQED-HD                                   | 80     |         2 |       8 | 
| 70      | 24483   | BETP     | Black Enternainment Television            | 71     |         1 |     244 | 
| 73      | 24533   | SYFYP    | Syfy                                      | 120    |        13 |      40 | 
| 65      | 24569   | TRUTVP   | truTV                                     | 120    |         4 |      40 | 
| 72      | 26046   | TVLANDP  | Nick at Nite's TV Land                    | 94     |        14 |      20 | 
| 189     | 30507   | LIF/ENC  | LIF/ENC                                   | 80     |         3 |       8 | 
| 715     | 30833   | LIVWELL  | LIVWELL                                   | 80     |         7 |       8 | 
| 48      | 31555   | BRAVOP   | Bravo                                     | 94     |        10 |      20 | 
| 49      | 31556   | AMCP     | AMC                                       | 121    |        12 |      41 | 
| 1       | 32046   | VODDM    | Video On Demand                           | 98     |        11 |      21 | 
| 35      | 33648   | FOODP    | Food Network                              | 121    |         4 |      41 | 
| 67      | 34215   | HGTVP    | Home & Garden Television                  | 94     |        11 |      20 | 
| 41      | 34240   | TBS      | Turner Broadcasting System                | 92     |        11 |      18 | 
| 190     | 35278   | KQEDDT3  | KQED World                                | 90     |         8 |      16 | 
| 711     | 35375   | ION_KKP  | ION_KKPXHD                                | 79     |         6 |       7 | 
| 17      | 35545   | KCSMDT   | KCSMDT                                    | 90     |         4 |      16 | 
| 186     | 36151   | NBC Wea  | NBC Wea                                   | 79     |         2 |       7 | 
| 199     | 43282   | KFTY     | KFTY                                      | 96     |         1 |     143 | 
| 111     | 43377   | TVGNP    | TV Guide Network                          | 100    |         1 |      23 | 
| 116     | 43801   | CSNP     | CSNBP/JewlryTV                            | 123    |        40 |      43 | 
| 960     | 44192   | KQEDFM   | KQED FM                                   | 96     |        10 |     143 | 
| 975     | 44193   | KUFXFM   | KUFX FM                                   | 96     |        25 |     143 | 
| 89      | 44917   | CSNCA    | Comcast SportsNet California              | 92     |         6 |      18 | 
| 119     | 47540   | SPROUT   | PBS Kids Sprout                           | 107    |         1 |      28 | 
| 961     | 47694   | KRCBFM   | KRCB FM                                   | 96     |        11 |     143 | 
| 962     | 47695   | KCSMFM   | KCSM FM                                   | 96     |        12 |     143 | 
| 963     | 47696   | KSJOFM   | KSJO FM                                   | 96     |        13 |     143 | 
| 964     | 47698   | KNGYFM   | KNGY FM                                   | 96     |        14 |     143 | 
| 965     | 47699   | KRZZFM   | KRZZ FM                                   | 96     |        15 |     143 | 
| 966     | 47700   | KJZYFM   | KJZY FM                                   | 96     |        16 |     143 | 
| 967     | 47701   | KPFAFM   | KPFA FM                                   | 96     |        17 |     143 | 
| 968     | 47702   | KBAY     | KBAY FM                                   | 96     |        18 |     143 | 
| 969     | 47703   | KYLDFM   | KYLD FM                                   | 96     |        19 |     143 | 
| 970     | 47704   | KRTYFM   | KRTY FM                                   | 96     |        20 |     143 | 
| 971     | 47705   | KZBRFM   | KZBR FM                                   | 96     |        21 |     143 | 
| 972     | 47706   | KOITFM   | KOIT FM                                   | 96     |        22 |     143 | 
| 973     | 47707   | KLLCFM   | KLLC FM                                   | 96     |        23 |     143 | 
| 974     | 47708   | KISQFM   | KISQ FM                                   | 96     |        24 |     143 | 
| 976     | 47709   | KSOLFM   | KSOL FM                                   | 96     |        26 |     143 | 
| 977     | 47710   | KFRCFM   | KFRC FM                                   | 96     |        27 |     143 | 
| 978     | 47711   | KZSTFM   | KZST FM                                   | 96     |        28 |     143 | 
| 979     | 47712   | KBRGFM   | KBRG FM                                   | 96     |        29 |     143 | 
| 980     | 47713   | KIOIFM   | KIOI FM                                   | 96     |        30 |     143 | 
| 981     | 47714   | KDFCFM   | KDFC FM                                   | 96     |        31 |     143 | 
| 982     | 47715   | KBLXFM   | KBLX FM                                   | 96     |        32 |     143 | 
| 983     | 47716   | KKSFFM   | KKSF FM                                   | 96     |        33 |     143 | 
| 984     | 47717   | KFOGFM   | KFOG FM                                   | 96     |        34 |     143 | 
| 985     | 47718   | KMHXFM   | KMHX FM                                   | 96     |        35 |     143 | 
| 986     | 47719   | KITSFM   | KITS FM                                   | 96     |        36 |     143 | 
| 987     | 47721   | KMELFM   | KMEL FM                                   | 96     |        37 |     143 | 
| 988     | 47722   | KEZRFM   | KEZR FM                                   | 96     |        38 |     143 | 
| 989     | 47723   | KSANFM   | KSAN FM                                   | 96     |        39 |     143 | 
| 195     | 49937   | KGOACCU  | KGOACCU                                   | 80     |         8 |       8 | 
| 188     | 50439   | KTVU-SD  | KTVU-SD                                   | 78     |         3 |       6 | 
| 197     | 50459   | KICU SD  | KICU SD KEMS                              | 119    |         3 |      39 | 
| 196     | 56658   | KBWB     | KBWB Azteca                               | 96     |         6 |     143 | 
| 196     | 56658   | KBWB     | KBWBAzteca                                | 96     |         6 |     143 | 
| 103     | 57829   | LEAC103  | Leased Access - LEAC103                   | 120    |        14 |      40 | 
| 192     | 58519   | SPROUT   | PBS Kids Sprout                           | 90     |        10 |      16 | 
| 191     | 60544   | KTEHDT5  | KTEHDT5                                   | 90     |         9 |      16 | 
| 187     | 61388   | KNTV US  | KNTV US                                   | 79     |         3 |       7 | 
+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+--------+-----------+---------+

This is with limited basic.

But unless you just happen to be on exactly the same network, what you get could be different.

Silicon dust is the best alternative, but sometimes it is just plane wrong.


There are a few channels that I don't know the Comcast channel numbers for, those are listed in the actualchannel.subchannel format.


(Sorry about the random order, that is the order in which the database dumps the data. If you want, you can load the data into a spread sheet and sort it).


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17515974
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just us at my house, but is anyone else as bothered as we are with the channel guide ads? I'm talking specifically about the ones for the Health channel, blaring out *HEART ATTACK* and *DEPRESSION* with every other page of the guide. This makes us very uncomfortable while we are trying to relax. It just seems wrong to be subjected to potentially frightening thoughts without having a choice.



If they stop the ads, they may have to raise the rates even higher, which may actually cause heart attacks and depression for many people.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/17516911
> 
> 
> If they stop the ads, they may have to raise the rates even higher, which may actually cause heart attacks and depression for many people.



Good point!









But we're only talking about those two ads, not all the others.

I guess my family is super sensitive to this since we have lost loved ones

to both, and we really get uncomfortable being constantly reminded of that

while we're trying to enjoy TV.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/17517230
> 
> 
> Good point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we're only talking about those two ads, not all the others.
> 
> I guess my family is super sensitive to this since we have lost loved ones
> 
> to both, and we really get uncomfortable being constantly reminded of that
> 
> while we're trying to enjoy TV.



My brother hated those guide ads so much he called Comcast daily for over 2 mos to complain.










He ran into to someone involved in the project while on other business and they admitted that they didn't like them either.


----------



## michaelc

Is there a way to configure the remote so that pushing Vol +/- while the remote is set to Cable will adjust the TV volume instead of the Moto's?


My mom just wants to turn the TV volume up and down and winds up turning off Stereo sound as a result.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *michaelc* /forum/post/17517490
> 
> 
> Is there a way to configure the remote so that pushing Vol +/- while the remote is set to Cable will adjust the TV volume instead of the Moto's?
> 
> 
> My mom just wants to turn the TV volume up and down and winds up turning off Stereo sound as a result.



You should be looking on comcast.com support for that. They have FAQs and stuff. But yeh, u can set the remote to do that.


Personally though, I hate the crappy gummy bear remotes comcast has. I have a Harmony 880.


----------



## walk

It should be setup that way by default.


But you can easily change it. You can have the volume "locked" to a specific device, I used my AV receiver, or have it "unlocked" and follow whatever the Mode button is set on. The codes you need for this stuff are on the wikipedia.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_the_Remote 


Look under "volume lock".


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17517317
> 
> 
> My brother hated those guide ads so much he called Comcast daily for over 2 mos to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He ran into to someone involved in the project while on other business and they admitted that they didn't like them either.



I complained about them in an email to comcast (might have been in a forum; can't remember) when they first showed up and was told "Sorry; deal with it"


----------



## Dospac

The guide ads cheapen their service. It feels like netzero with the horrid on screen advertising in exchange for free internet access, except we're paying for the service and renting the hardware. Simply awful.


If the GUI weren't so gd crappy and had an HD/16:9 version it might be less annoying..


----------



## Dino520

Nobody talking about the new hi def channels added yesterday? Buncha HBO SHO Starz Enc and even an MGM! And that's just the movie channels added..Of course I have the premier level of service so maybe not everyone is getting them. Just surprised no one has mentioned it...been a long time coming.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17462634
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed that on KPIX(CBS) shows that air during the week at 10pm, when the 50min mark local break happens the return to program is stuttering for about 15-20 secs and then clears up? This would be CSI:Miami, NCIS:LA, CSI:NY, The Mentalist and Numbers. It's been happening for a few weeks now and I thought it would clear up but it hasn't. I guess it's time to initiate contact with KPIX...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerkyNot* /forum/post/17464501
> 
> 
> I've seen the same thing. As soon that ad comes up at the bottom on the screen + the breaking up on the video and voice. As soon as the ad disappears it clears up. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> John





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/17476632
> 
> 
> I've been blaming my DVR....., but if you've got it too then either KPIX has a problem or Comcast bandwidth is being scrunched at that time.
> 
> 
> KCSM has foreign mystery programs which have subtitles, so they tend to pile up until I have free time. PQ since the transition has dropped even more dramatically than I thought. The sharpness and clarity of those recorded in April amazed me, so much better than newer shows.



Talked to the engineer at KPIX/KBCW today and at first he denied that the problem was at their end and steered the blame toward Comcast, in fact said I was the first person to mention it to them. I told him that seems highly unlikely as the snipe is embedded in the video stream that comes from KPIX. Anyway, he checked The Good Wife from the other night and said that, yes, it was something at their end. The piece of equipment that generates the snipe is at fault and he was contacting the vendor. The problem should disappear very soon.


It's funny because this problem has been going on for at least a month or so, and he claimed that they monitor their signal and nobody noticed anything. I guess who ever is responsible for that monitoring might be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/17522651
> 
> 
> Nobody talking about the new hi def channels added yesterday? Buncha HBO SHO Starz Enc and even an MGM! And that's just the movie channels added..Of course I have the premier level of service so maybe not everyone is getting them. Just surprised no one has mentioned it...been a long time coming.



What part of the bay area are you located in? It's likely the World of More channel addition rollout that's been happening all around the bay over the last 7-8 mos or so.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17522869
> 
> 
> Talked to the engineer at KPIX/KBCW today and at first he denied that the problem was at their end and steered the blame toward Comcast, in fact said I was the first person to mention it to them. I told him that seems highly unlikely as the snipe is embedded in the video stream that comes from KPIX. Anyway, he checked The Good Wife from the other night and said that, yes, it was something at their end. The piece of equipment that generates the snipe is at fault and he was contacting the vendor. The problem should disappear very soon.
> 
> 
> It's funny because this problem has been going on for at least a month or so, and he claimed that they monitor their signal and nobody noticed anything. I guess who ever is responsible for that monitoring might be in a bit of trouble.



Despite what people may think people don't seem to bother contacting the engineering departments of the stations. I got the same type of response from KTVU when I contacted the about the discrepancy between network audio levels and the 10 O'clock news audio levels. They appreciated the feedback. Most stations have an email address either general or engineering specific usually under the "Contact" link.


----------



## Dino520

I'm in Oakland. That roll out hasn't been happening here...until yesterday. Seems like almost 40 new hi def channels...even TCM (YEA!!!)...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17522974
> 
> 
> Despite what people may think people don't seem to bother contacting the engineering departments of the stations. I got the same type of response from KTVU when I contacted the about the discrepancy between network audio levels and the 10 O'clock news audio levels. They appreciated the feedback. Most stations have an email address either general or engineering specific usually under the "Contact" link.



I don't think I've ever had a response from a "cold" email. Once I contacted the engineering dept at KNTV we conversed quite a bit via email, but the initial contact method, at least in my experience, has been to call the news desk number, as someone is always on that phone, and have them transfer you to engineering. With KNTV it took about 3 phone calls before I got a live body, they didn't return the messages I had left previously.


With KPIX, I left a phone message late yesterday and the engineer called me back this morning.


Never dealt with KTVU, actually I have but that was way back in the days when you needed a waiver to get the LA feed of the HD channel - they never responded.


I have dealt with KGO and if I remember correctly that was also via phone to the news desk to engineering, in fact I'm sure of it.


----------



## Persil

Did anyone happen to catch the opening to "House" on Monday (KTVU)?


The HD was all horribly broken up. I was about to throw something at the crappy Comcast box as the usual suspect, but then an interesting thing happened... The feed switched to a letterboxed 4:3 feed, presumably the SD version, which was clean. A little while later it went back, but the HD was still bad. It flipped back and forth 2 or 3 times in the first few minutes, and by the first commercial break it seemed to be fixed and stabilized on HD.


I would be curious to know if this means there actually was a human at KTVU watching, or perhaps it was a network problem where they would more likely be paying someone to watch. Or, perhaps even some clever automated failure detector that switched to SD until it felt the HD was OK again?


Either way, much preferable to the usual realization that the entire show was going to be unwatchable.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/17523154
> 
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the opening to "House" on Monday (KTVU)?
> 
> 
> The HD was all horribly broken up. I was about to throw something at the crappy Comcast box as the usual suspect, but then an interesting thing happened... The feed switched to a letterboxed 4:3 feed, presumably the SD version, which was clean. A little while later it went back, but the HD was still bad. It flipped back and forth 2 or 3 times in the first few minutes, and by the first commercial break it seemed to be fixed and stabilized on HD.
> 
> 
> I would be curious to know if this means there actually was a human at KTVU watching, or perhaps it was a network problem where they would more likely be paying someone to watch. Or, perhaps even some clever automated failure detector that switched to SD until it felt the HD was OK again?
> 
> 
> Either way, much preferable to the usual realization that the entire show was going to be unwatchable.



Yes, I saw that, and since it wasn't mentioned in the House thread it means that someone must have been monitoring it at KTVU and made the fix. They tried twice I think before they got it working right.


----------



## rritterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17502016
> 
> *World of More additions for next week.....*
> 
> The City & County of San Francisco will join the World of More club on Tuesday, November 17, 2009.
> 
> 
> So it's official, the city and county of San Francisco joins the WOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sweet. Does anyone have a link to the new channel list? The one we got in our bill last month was out of date and didn't include the new channels. I'd like to be aware of which ones will be moving so I can manually schedule the Tivo until the guide update is pushed out.


Also, many thanks for waiting until Mad Men finished before messing with the channels.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17523103
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a response from a "cold" email. Once I contacted the engineering dept at KNTV we conversed quite a bit via email, but the initial contact method, at least in my experience, has been to call the news desk number, as someone is always on that phone, and have them transfer you to engineering. With KNTV it took about 3 phone calls before I got a live body, they didn't return the messages I had left previously.
> 
> 
> With KPIX, I left a phone message late yesterday and the engineer called me back this morning.
> 
> 
> Never dealt with KTVU, actually I have but that was way back in the days when you needed a waiver to get the LA feed of the HD channel - they never responded.
> 
> 
> I have dealt with KGO and if I remember correctly that was also via phone to the news desk to engineering, in fact I'm sure of it.



I emailed KGO once and got a response the next day. This was back when they would mess up switching between local commercials and the network feed leaving the show in SD. And another time when 5.1 audio was completely screwed up. Remember those days?


As a software engineer it was hard for me to imagine that gear could be so incomprehensible for station engineers. Apparently early HD gear were kludges.


----------



## Brian Conrad

According to the mailing I just got WOM is coming to Martinez on December 15th. I wonder if the Roberts family has ordered their new yacht yet?


----------



## gfbuchanan

Hi Keenan,


It appears the work on the antennas at Sutro tower has finished. Just wondered if you have had a chance to try the OTA and if it made a difference.


Also, I sent a complaint to KCSM about using a trimed 16x9 signal on Comcast SD and got a reply from an engineer explaining why they were doing it. Once he explained it, I understand, but wish they would switch back to letterbox.

Greg


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17523672
> 
> 
> According to the mailing I just got WOM is coming to Martinez on December 15th. I wonder if the Roberts family has ordered their new yacht yet?



It's tied up right next to Murdoch's ( Directv ), Ergen's ( Dish ) and Stephenson's ( AT&T ) yachts










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17525189
> 
> 
> It's tied up right next to Murdoch's ( Directv ), Ergen's ( Dish ) and Stephenson's ( AT&T ) yachts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does it have a helipad?


----------



## Blk-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/17522984
> 
> 
> I'm in Oakland. That roll out hasn't been happening here...until yesterday. Seems like almost 40 new hi def channels...even TCM (YEA!!!)...



What part of Oakland are you in? What system (Tivo or Comcast box) do you have? I am by the Lake using the Tivo HD and I haven't seen any new channels. Might be time for a forced restart...


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blk-t* /forum/post/17525637
> 
> 
> What part of Oakland are you in? What system (Tivo or Comcast box) do you have? I am by the Lake using the Tivo HD and I haven't seen any new channels. Might be time for a forced restart...



i went to settings-->channels-->channel list and added each manually


hey where is nfl redzone HD that i keep hearing about?? do i need to subscribe to the sports pack to get it?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17525189
> 
> 
> It's tied up right next to Murdoch's ( Directv ), Ergen's ( Dish ) and Stephenson's ( AT&T ) yachts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Murdoch sold his to Malone(Liberty Media nows own DirecTV).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/17525160
> 
> 
> Hi Keenan,
> 
> 
> It appears the work on the antennas at Sutro tower has finished. Just wondered if you have had a chance to try the OTA and if it made a difference.
> 
> 
> Also, I sent a complaint to KCSM about using a trimed 16x9 signal on Comcast SD and got a reply from an engineer explaining why they were doing it. Once he explained it, I understand, but wish they would switch back to letterbox.
> 
> Greg



No, I haven't, but it's on my list, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17523672
> 
> 
> According to the mailing I just got WOM is coming to Martinez on December 15th. I wonder if the Roberts family has ordered their new yacht yet?



Nah, they bought a whole multi-media corporation instead, NBC/Universal. All kinds of yachts there.











BTW, for anyone who's interested, Amy Banse of Comcast talks about TV Everywhere/Comcast On Demand Online. Apparently it launches in Dec.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17525747
> 
> 
> hey where is nfl redzone HD that i keep hearing about?? do i need to subscribe to the sports pack to get it?



Yes.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dino520* /forum/post/17522984
> 
> 
> I'm in Oakland. That roll out hasn't been happening here...until yesterday. Seems like almost 40 new hi def channels...even TCM (YEA!!!)...



This was announced for Okld. last month and all the channels on the card they sent out are working.

Problem is, of course, that many so-called HD channels broadcast almost no HD. I thought that I now might see John Stewart and Colbert in HD - but like virtually evrything else on C. Central - it is SD. Only advantage is that the HD channel is the eastern feed - so can now record and watch earlier in the evening.

Disadvantage is that I may be afraid of burn-in watching a lot of 4:3 broadcasts on our plasma.


...mike


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blk-t* /forum/post/17525637
> 
> 
> What part of Oakland are you in? What system (Tivo or Comcast box) do you have? I am by the Lake using the Tivo HD and I haven't seen any new channels. Might be time for a forced restart...



I am on Comcast about 6 blocks from the lake. Everything showed up as it should on the Comcast guide last nite.


...mike


----------



## aforkosh

I'm in Oakland and got the WOM package on November 12 (at least I got the channels on the TV). Now for rant 1 (meant for Comcast):


Comcast has not updated their website to show the new channels. It's not as if they haven't rolled out the same package in most of the Bay Area already. They do need to tweek some of the local channels, but the bulk of the package would be right. To me, rolling out a change means not only putting out the new signal but also supporting material such as channel lineups and accurate schedules.


Here's Rant 2 (directed at zap2it and TiVo):


Since the TiVo program listings haven't been yet been updated (i.e. the channels that moved still have their program listings at the old locations), I temporarily loaded in a the set for a neighboring zip code that changed several weeks ago. I was surprised to see that HBO and Showtime (which moved) are showing program information for the East Coast feed but the actual programming is the West Coast feed. Again, since this is a change that is occurring throughout the Bay Area, I surprised it is not been fixed by now. As I do most of Sunday evening programming on both channels, this meant a major work in converting program Season Passes to Manual Recording Season Passes.


So, if you have been WOMed, have a TiVO HD or Series 3 and subscribe to HBO and/or Showtime, are your listings for channels 801 and 825 correct or 3 hours early? If they are correct, could you tell me your Zip Code? I may use your Zip Code for my TiVo settings temporarily.


Thanks,


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17526333
> 
> 
> I'm in Oakland and got the WOM package on November 12 (at least I got the channels on the TV). Now for rant 1 (meant for Comcast):
> 
> 
> Comcast has not updated their website to show the new channels. It's not as if they haven't rolled out the same package in most of the Bay Area already. They do need to tweek some of the local channels, but the bulk of the package would be right. To me, rolling out a change means not only putting out the new signal but also supporting material such as channel lineups and accurate schedules.
> 
> 
> Here's Rant 2 (directed at zap2it and TiVo):
> 
> 
> Since the TiVo program listings haven't been yet been updated (i.e. the channels that moved still have their program listings at the old locations), I temporarily loaded in a the set for a neighboring zip code that changed several weeks ago. I was surprised to see that HBO and Showtime (which moved) are showing program information for the East Coast feed but the actual programming is the West Coast feed. Again, since this is a change that is occurring throughout the Bay Area, I surprised it is not been fixed by now. As I do most of Sunday evening programming on both channels, this meant a major work in converting program Season Passes to Manual Recording Season Passes.
> 
> 
> So, if you have been WOMed, have a TiVO HD or Series 3 and subscribe to HBO and/or Showtime, are your listings for channels 801 and 825 correct or 3 hours early? If they are correct, could you tell me your Zip Code? I may use your Zip Code for my TiVo settings temporarily.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



i'll pile on... comedy central HD is hiding as QVCHD and NFLREDZONEHD is hiding as SHOHD on my tivo


----------



## chinapaulo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17526333
> 
> 
> 
> Since the TiVo program listings haven't been yet been updated (i.e. the channels that moved still have their program listings at the old locations), I temporarily loaded in a the set for a neighboring zip code that changed several weeks ago.



Hey -- I'm in Oakland, too (94610), and I'm in the same TiVo situation (no guide info for the new channels yet). What ZIP code did you use to get the guide data?


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17523663
> 
> 
> I emailed KGO once and got a response the next day. This was back when they would mess up switching between local commercials and the network feed leaving the show in SD. And another time when 5.1 audio was completely screwed up. Remember those days?
> 
> 
> As a software engineer it was hard for me to imagine that gear could be so incomprehensible for station engineers. Apparently early HD gear were kludges.



I sure remember those days. Kludges they were! As a former technical director in Master Control at KGO (now retired) I look back at those early days of HD and wonder how we did as well as we did.


Everything was set up for the analog channel back then, with the digital channel as a secondary step-child. It just followed along with whatever went on the analog channel until we had a program in HD from the network. We then had to make three extra switches... video, audio and the stereo to 5.1 change. Trying to do it all at once and making it look good was a real challenge. We didn't have enough fingers. LOL


Overtime, of course, the entire station was changed over from analog to digital, new switching equipment was installed to make the switching process easier, then they later installed an automation system where the computer did all of the switching for the four channels - analog, digital 7-1 (cable 707), 7-2 (cable 715) and 7-3 (cable 195). The analog channel became a slave to the digital, and then disappeared back in June altogether. (The picture you see on cable channel 7 is the same as 707 with the sides cut off.)


The times sure have changed in the past 10 years! I'm sure it was the same at the other channels, too.


Larry

SF


----------



## Cal1981

Did anyone happen to catch any of the Sharks-Stars game on 721 last night. I got a lot of intermittent video flashing that really got annoying, especially in the second period.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinapaulo* /forum/post/17527748
> 
> 
> Hey -- I'm in Oakland, too (94610), and I'm in the same TiVo situation (no guide info for the new channels yet). What ZIP code did you use to get the guide data?



I'm also in 94610. I used 94709 (Berkeley). If you do it, have a Zap2it page open to the same zip code for Comcast Digital so that you can give the appropriate responses when it asks which stations are broadcasting at various locations. Note that Berkeley has some of the 2-digit stations in different locations than Oakland. For example, Versus is at 75 (not 81), KVIE is at 15 (rather than KTEH). However, since I don't watch those stations, I don't really care. My primary aim was to get HDTV prgram data (ok except where the wrong time zone is used as I ranted about in the original message).


I am assuming that Zap2It will catch up in a week or so and I can then reset the TiVo to the correct zip code. If the time zone problem remains, I'll file complaints with TiVo and Zap2it at that time.


By the way, Comcast still is not showing a channel line-up for 94610 on the website.


----------



## Jack Hidley

I just received a mailing from Comcast indicating that WOM would be coming to Danville on Dec 15th. I guess I'm finally forced to call Direct Tv now.


----------



## chinapaulo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17530975
> 
> 
> I'm also in 94610. I used 94709 (Berkeley).
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> By the way, Comcast still is not showing a channel line-up for 94610 on the website.



Alan,


Thanks for the info. For what it's worth, I've played around with my setup using my Slingbox today (from work... heh). And I think the Alameda lineup is working -- no need to fake out TiVo with Zap2It. I think I used 94501. I haven't looked at many of the SD channels (who cares, right? I might remove all of my SD channels from the guide...), but the HD channels seem to be correct.


Here's the good news: HBO (801) and Showtime (825) come up as HBOHDP and SHOHDP respectively and seem to be in sync with the guide data. Try it out!


When I get home, I'll be able to do some more comparison -- I have a crappy Comcast DVR downstairs which should have 100% correct data to compare to.


As for Comcast not showing the channel lineup on the website, I noticed that -- how lame.


-Paul


----------



## Vogon_guard

Living in San Francisco I have been enjoying redzone in SD for several weeks now but just bought an HD TV and got an HD tuner from Comcast. I am eager to find out if Redzone HD comes in at my location (94122). I don't see it listed on my guide but I see that some people are experiencing Redzone HD in place of the "SHOHD" channel on 785. For the people experiencing this do you still see "SHOHD" listed and get an "unauthorized" message when trying to view it not on Sundays? Is this "World of More" people are talking about in San Francisco? Basically, can I see Redzone in HD in San Francisco? The guy I talked to at Comcast didn't know and suggested that I flip around the different stations on Sunday to see if I can find it.


Thanks


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vogon_guard* /forum/post/17532034
> 
> 
> Living in San Francisco I have been enjoying redzone in SD for several weeks now but just bought an HD TV and got an HD tuner from Comcast. I am eager to find out if Redzone HD comes in at my location (94122). I don't see it listed on my guide but I see that some people are experiencing Redzone HD in place of the "SHOHD" channel on 785. For the people experiencing this do you still see "SHOHD" listed and get an "unauthorized" message when trying to view it not on Sundays? Is this "World of More" people are talking about in San Francisco? Basically, can I see Redzone in HD in San Francisco? The guy I talked to at Comcast didn't know and suggested that I flip around the different stations on Sunday to see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Here in Berkeley, 785 is labeled NFLRD, is 'Off-Air' except 10am-5pm on Sundays, when it is the RedZone. But you need to subscribe to the Sports Package to get it, $5/month IIRC.


----------



## Vogon_guard

Thanks millerwill. I do have the sports package as I have been watching redzone for a few weeks but 785 is still labeled SHOHD for me and doesn't have the "off-Air" screen that the standard definition red zone channel (427) has. Do you think having the older version of the hd dvr box makes a difference? I have the one with no HDMI and I need to go and exchange it.


Thanks


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vogon_guard* /forum/post/17532112
> 
> 
> Thanks millerwill. I do have the sports package as I have been watching redzone for a few weeks but 785 is still labeled SHOHD for me and doesn't have the "off-Air" screen that the standard definition red zone channel (427) has. Do you think having the older version of the hd dvr box makes a difference? I have the one with no HDMI and I need to go and exchange it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I do have my DCX connected via HDMI, but I doubt that this makes a difference. May just be that the WOM has not yet gotten completely loaded into at your location.


Good luck!


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vogon_guard* /forum/post/17532034
> 
> 
> Living in San Francisco I have been enjoying redzone in SD for several weeks now but just bought an HD TV and got an HD tuner from Comcast. I am eager to find out if Redzone HD comes in at my location (94122). I don't see it listed on my guide but I see that some people are experiencing Redzone HD in place of the "SHOHD" channel on 785. For the people experiencing this do you still see "SHOHD" listed and get an "unauthorized" message when trying to view it not on Sundays? Is this "World of More" people are talking about in San Francisco? Basically, can I see Redzone in HD in San Francisco? The guy I talked to at Comcast didn't know and suggested that I flip around the different stations on Sunday to see if I can find it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You'll get Redzone HD on 785 once the WOM HD Channel launch comes to San Francisco, which Mike posted as being 11/17. So you'll miss it this Sunday but will have for sure the following Sunday


----------



## Vogon_guard

Thanks curtis, I suppose I can suffer through SD for another week


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chinapaulo* /forum/post/17531133
> 
> 
> Alan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. For what it's worth, I've played around with my setup using my Slingbox today (from work... heh). And I think the Alameda lineup is working -- no need to fake out TiVo with Zap2It. I think I used 94501. I haven't looked at many of the SD channels (who cares, right? I might remove all of my SD channels from the guide...), but the HD channels seem to be correct.
> 
> 
> Here's the good news: HBO (801) and Showtime (825) come up as HBOHDP and SHOHDP respectively and seem to be in sync with the guide data. Try it out!
> 
> ....
> 
> -Paul



Thanks for the tip on 94501. I checked out the Zap2it listing for Sunday and it looks like it got the HD versions of AMC, HBO, and Showtime right (Eastern for AMC, Pacific for the others). The one oddity on Zap2it was that alternate choices for that zip code included Brentwood. I notice that 15 is still not KTEH, but I look at that only occasionally.


I'll reprogram the Tivo in the morning.


----------



## nikeykid

am i in heaven?? just got wom and upgraded my service to include the sports tier. NFL REDZONE HD = DROOL.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Anyone watching this Sunday night game? I'm not a big football guy, but between this game and the odd CFB game I've picked on KNTV or KCBS, the quality seems quite poor. Much digital blockiness with fast pans or fast movement. I'm watching on D*, so I'm wondering if this is D* issue or whether those watching on Comcast are seeing the same thing? Another possibility is that I'm sensitive to the limits of 1080i for fast action. Don't recall noticing this issue on ABC/ESPN games.


----------



## Keenan

I'm not seeing any issues with this game, no blockiness or artifacting.


KNTV is a bit of an oddity in the bay area. The HD signal that you get from DirecTV is a fiber feed from KNTV, the rest of the major channels are via an OTA antenna farm. Comcast gets KNTV's signal both ways depending on where the local system is located.


Check the main thread for this game, I think I saw some comments from DirecTV users about PQ problems.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17526344
> 
> 
> i'll pile on... comedy central HD is hiding as QVCHD and NFLREDZONEHD is hiding as SHOHD on my tivo



And I have two channels listed as AMC HD - unfortunately, the one that has program listings is actually Disney, so I got quite a surprise when I thought I was recording _The Prisoner_ on Sunday night.


(I was surprised when TiVo let me do a manual recording on the correct channel, without any listings (the channel is in the guide, but it just says "To Be Announced" on the left side and is blank on the right side) - in the past, when I tried this, it would start record, but would stop less than a minute later.)


-- Don


----------



## walk

I noticed a lot of macroblocking on the CBS game, the PQ was pretty mediocre most of the game really, and a complete mess at times. I also even saw a decent amount during the NBC night game. But the local NBC channel here is notorious for adding subchannels to compromise the PQ..


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/17541437
> 
> 
> Anyone watching this Sunday night game? I'm not a big football guy, but between this game and the odd CFB game I've picked on KNTV or KCBS, the quality seems quite poor. Much digital blockiness with fast pans or fast movement. I'm watching on D*, so I'm wondering if this is D* issue or whether those watching on Comcast are seeing the same thing? Another possibility is that I'm sensitive to the limits of 1080i for fast action. Don't recall noticing this issue on ABC/ESPN games.



Hmm... I thought that the PQ was pretty good overall. The one thing that always gets me is that when a game is played in a dome with certain brands of artificial turf, I never get a very green looking field with decent color saturation. Ther players uniforms look good but the field can look pretty bland at times.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17545942
> 
> 
> Hmm... I thought that the PQ was pretty good overall. The one thing that always gets me is that when a game is played in a dome with certain brands of artificial turf, I never get a very green looking field with decent color saturation. Ther players uniforms look good but the field can look pretty bland at times.



The field was bland, but the actual colors of last night's broadcast were probably very accurate, not like some of the ESPN/ABC college games I've seen where the colors are saturated beyond reality. Since NBC went to MPEG4 for the network distribution their PQ has been very good, I haven't notice any of the pixelation/blockiness that plagued their broadcasts in the past.


KNTV arguably puts out the best quality signal in bay area, even with their sub-channels. Their PQ is good and their audio is outstanding. KPIX, while the PQ is good, their audio is awful, having way too much compression and weird dial-norm settings, everything is loud, no dynamic range. KTVU is very good also, but a lot of their programming, especially the football games can have a fuzzy/grainy look to it. KGO has a soft image, been watching a lot of their newscasts lately and it has an overall softness to it, plus I think they still have issues with their encoders that induces blurring on sports events like basketball.


----------



## Jobius

Anyone hear when San Francisco gets the new HD channels? I got a flyer a few weeks ago saying that today (11/16) was the day, but they're not here yet...


----------



## Vogon_guard

Jobius, I just asked a related question and the answer I got is that tomorrow (11/17) is the day.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17503047
> 
> 
> Anyone know when this will really happen? I can't imagine it will be that easy to update all those DTA's in the field with the new encryption code. Now that the new ATI bios is available, the CableCARD solution is less onorus, but I'm currently happy saving the $100/yr for the CableCARD rental. I'm already paying for extended basic. IMHO I should be able to get the channels without having to install another box or pay another $100.
> 
> 
> And yes, ESPN, ESPN-2 and one or two others were moved again and in this case the Windows 7 rescan DID NOT pick them up. But SiliconDust and GuideTool saved the day again. I can't imagine SiliconDust will be too happy when the encryption is implemented.



A followup to your post above. Apparently this has been completed in areas of Washington and Oregon as of Tuesday morning.


Screen cap from Oregon area system.


----------



## Hamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vogon_guard* /forum/post/17548130
> 
> 
> Jobius, I just asked a related question and the answer I got is that tomorrow (11/17) is the day.



Yippee! San Francisco finally has WGN-America HD (and many other WOM channels, I would assume). Go Sox, Cubs, Bulls, and Black Hawks!


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17548682
> 
> 
> A followup to your post above. Apparently this has been completed in areas of Washington and Oregon as of Tuesday morning.



Okay, I _really_ hope this doesn't happen here. I just spent the entire weekend building an HTPC with the HDHomerun and configuring everything. (totally enjoying it by the way...I can't believe I didn't do it sooner)


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17542850
> 
> 
> And I have two channels listed as AMC HD - unfortunately, the one that has program listings is actually Disney, so I got quite a surprise when I thought I was recording _The Prisoner_ on Sunday night.
> 
> 
> (I was surprised when TiVo let me do a manual recording on the correct channel, without any listings (the channel is in the guide, but it just says "To Be Announced" on the left side and is blank on the right side) - in the past, when I tried this, it would start record, but would stop less than a minute later.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



Comcast here had "the Prisoner" listed as 1 hour episodes. They are actually two hour with the next "chapter" starting a few minute before the second hour. Sort of annoying if you wanted to watch them an episode at a time.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17550662
> 
> 
> Okay, I _really_ hope this doesn't happen here. I just spent the entire weekend building an HTPC with the HDHomerun and configuring everything. (totally enjoying it by the way...I can't believe I didn't do it sooner)



I'd be shocked if it didn't happen here, I fully expect shortly after all bay area systems have their WoM rollout is when they'll start the encryption on the Expanded Basic channels.


The HDHR is a great device, great dollar to performance ratio, one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17552086
> 
> 
> Comcast here had "the Prisoner" listed as 1 hour episodes. They are actually two hour with the next "chapter" starting a few minute before the second hour. Sort of annoying if you wanted to watch them an episode at a time.



That's probably why TiVo is notorious for combining separate episodes of a show into a single "program" (it will list both titles separated by a semicolon) when they air new episodes (and, occasionally, repeats) one right after the other.


-- Don


----------



## rritterson

Well, we got all of the channels and they showed up in the list of availables, but weren't added to my Tivo guide automatically. I had to go to the channel list and specify I received them. There is no guide info for the new channels yet. The only difficulty I have had so far is 769 is still listed as AMC when it's actually some Disney Channel now. I had to reschedule a recording of the Prisoner as a manual recording on the new AMC 798.


I think the new channels showed up automatically via information coming through the Cable Card. Of course the guide info comes from Tribune and probably isn't up to date yet.


----------



## cgy1

I'm in San Francisco and is it just me or is ESPNU on 788 broadcasting in SD instead of HD?


My TV flickers when it switches between HD and SD channels and it's always flickering now when I change between 778 and another HD channel, so I'm suspecting that the channel is being broadcast in SD.


----------



## Keenan

720p here in Santa Rosa, Charlotte/Duke BB game.


----------



## cgy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17555160
> 
> 
> 720p here in Santa Rosa, Charlotte/Duke BB game.



Interesting. I am definitely only getting 480i for this channel, and it seems to be the only channel in the 700s HD range to be broadcast in 480i instead of 720p or 1080i for every other channel (regardless of whether a program is in HD or not).


----------



## emailchristof

Does anyone have the name and phone number for a good San Francisco sales rep? I'm trying to sign up for new service and am looking for a cable TV-only deal.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17526333
> 
> 
> I'm in Oakland and got the WOM package on November 12 (at least I got the channels on the TV). Now for rant 1 (meant for Comcast):
> 
> 
> Comcast has not updated their website to show the new channels. It's not as if they haven't rolled out the same package in most of the Bay Area already. They do need to tweek some of the local channels, but the bulk of the package would be right. To me, rolling out a change means not only putting out the new signal but also supporting material such as channel lineups and accurate schedules.



Comcast finally got the Oakland Channel Lineup on their website for 94610. However, the program listings still use the lineup. 6 days and counting.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17548682
> 
> 
> A followup to your post above. Apparently this has been completed in areas of Washington and Oregon as of Tuesday morning.



All that means is the analog signals above 30 have stopped, it doesn't mean they are encrypting all the extended basic channels. Note is says "digital device" which simply means any digital tuner. You'll know they've encrypted them when even using the SiliconDust info, you still can't tune the channel.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17562062
> 
> 
> All that means is the analog signals above 30 have stopped, it doesn't mean they are encrypting all the extended basic channels. Note is says "digital device" which simply means any digital tuner. You'll know they've encrypted them when even using the SiliconDust info, you still can't tune the channel.



That's not what the memo says that was posted in that thread.



> Quote:
> RE: Content Protection Rollout
> 
> 
> As part of Project Cavalry, Comcast began deploying digital transport adapters, or DTAs, to provide Comcast’s Expanded Basic analog customers with digital service. *Since the start of Project Cavalry, Comcast had to turn off encryption (also known as digital content protection) on Expanded Basic channels for a limited period of time. Due to a recent FCC ruling, Comcast is now able to deploy digital content protection technology to DTAs. Comcast has begun notifying customers about its plans to “turn on” digital content protection on DTAs that have been deployed to date.*
> 
> 
> Potentially Impacted Customers
> 
> 
> At-Risk Customers are any customers who have a QAM tuner TV not connected to digital device. This includes these three situations:
> 
> 
> û QAM TVs with Expanded Basic or Digital Starter level of service NOT connected to a digital device
> 
> After the encryption process, these customers will need a digital device to view all channels in their package.
> 
> 
> û QAM TVs receiving over-the-air HD channels
> 
> These customers will no longer be able to view over-the-air high-definition broadcast channels without adding an A/B switch. [more info]
> 
> *û QAM TVs with Limited Basic service that have been receiving Expanded Basic channels in the clear.
> 
> 
> These customers will not be able to receive the Expanded Basic channel lineup without upgrading their level of service and obtaining a digital device.*



I realize that Comcast hasn't encrypted the Expanded Basic tier here in the bay area, yet, but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it is going to happen, no question about it. There's no way Comcast is going to allow Limited Basic subs to receive that Expanded Basic level of service without paying for it.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17562340
> 
> 
> I realize that Comcast hasn't encrypted the Expanded Basic tier here in the bay area, yet, but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it is going to happen, no question about it. There's no way Comcast is going to allow Limited Basic subs to receive that Expanded Basic level of service without paying for it.



Right. I agree it's coming, but just because they say it won't work, doesn't mean they've actually implemented it. I already pay for expanded basic. This is going to force me to pay another $150/yr for two cable cards. I'd simply like to avoid that as long as possible.


The more interesting question is has anyone actually seen the expanded basic channels go encrypted in other areas (vs just get marked protected, which will prevent many scans from picking them up)? I'd heard the original DTAs didn't include the crypto module, but they were going to try a online-firmware upgrade. I suspect that's easier said than done.


----------



## dandrewk

I'm really not wanting to shell out over $400 + sub. cost for HD TiVO. But I'm also really hating this Moto piece of cr*& DVR. It gets worse as time goes on.


Any word on Comcast TiVO coming to the Bay Area? I'd hate to buy a unit and then find it's available for free from Comcast.


TIA for any info.


----------



## wco81

Is that still coming?


Since Tivo supposedly is working with D* again and since their products now have CableCard slots, I figured that was the extent of their support of cable.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17564005
> 
> 
> Right. I agree it's coming, but just because they say it won't work, doesn't mean they've actually implemented it. I already pay for expanded basic. This is going to force me to pay another $150/yr for two cable cards. I'd simply like to avoid that as long as possible.
> 
> 
> The more interesting question is has anyone actually seen the expanded basic channels go encrypted in other areas (vs just get marked protected, which will prevent many scans from picking them up)? I'd heard the original DCTs didn't include the crypto module, but they were going to try a online-firmware upgrade. I suspect that's easier said than done.



I'm not sure what you mean in the underlined above, who's they and what won't work?


You say $150 for CCs? I'm guessing that includes Additional Outlet charges to reach that number? It doesn't seem to be entirely clear whether Comcast is charging an AO fee on CableCARDS, I have 2 in a TiVo-S3 and 1 in a TiVo-HD and until I rented a Comcast DVR recently I had no AO charges, and in fact, was told the AO charge I now have is because of the Comcast DVR. I know there are others here that aren't paying AO's for CCs either.


I'm not sure how the encryption works, that "protected" method you speak of is new to me. It might be worthwhile to follow the AVS Comcast thread for the area mentioned in the BBR thread as well as the BBR thread itself.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17564569
> 
> 
> I'm really not wanting to shell out over $400 + sub. cost for HD TiVO. But I'm also really hating this Moto piece of cr*& DVR. It gets worse as time goes on.
> 
> 
> Any word on Comcast TiVO coming to the Bay Area? I'd hate to buy a unit and then find it's available for free from Comcast.
> 
> 
> TIA for any info.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17564727
> 
> 
> Is that still coming?
> 
> 
> Since Tivo supposedly is working with D* again and since their products now have CableCard slots, I figured that was the extent of their support of cable.



I saw the Comcast/Moto/TiVo unit way back at CES, I think it was 2006, but haven't seen or played with one since then, but in my opinion, any DVR system that resides on the Motorola hardware platform is going to be less than ideal.


BTW, TiVo has their DVRs on sale now, the lowest prices they've ever been.

New TiVos 
Factory Renewed


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17562340
> 
> 
> That's not what the memo says that was posted in that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that Comcast hasn't encrypted the Expanded Basic tier here in the bay area, yet, but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that it is going to happen, no question about it. There's no way Comcast is going to allow Limited Basic subs to receive that Expanded Basic level of service without paying for it.



The unfortunate thing about this is that there is no need to encrypt the expanded basic channels. All they would need to do is move those channels into the limited basic filter cut off range (channels 35 to 70), and those who don't pay for expanded basic wont get those channels, since they all already have the filter installed.

That would allow those with expanded basic to use their TVs tuner rather than having to suffer the horrible user interface of cable company supplied hardware.

As far as I'm concerned, if I don't own the hardware it doesn't come inside my house.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565020
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean in the underlined above, who's they and what won't work?



If you believed Comcast's FAQ, all QAM channels above 30 should of stopped working in June. But all they did was stop the analog broadcast. The DTAs they distributed don't have crypto capabilities (yet).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565020
> 
> 
> You say $150 for CCs? I'm guessing that includes Additional Outlet charges to reach that number?



I haven't called recently, but at the beginning of the year it was something like $9/mo for the first CableCARD and $3/mo for the second. Which works out to $150/yr. You get two DTA's for free, so if you wanted to go with a dual IR blaster solution, you could do that (uhg!).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565020
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the encryption works, that "protected" method you speak of is new to me. It might be worthwhile to follow the AVS Comcast thread for the area mentioned in the BBR thread as well as the BBR thread itself.



It's actually the "Privacy mode" bit being set on the broadcast. Check out this GreenButton post


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17565683
> 
> 
> If you believed Comcast's FAQ, all QAM channels above 30 should of stopped working in June. But all they did was stop the analog broadcast. The DTAs they distributed don't have crypto capabilities (yet).



That's here in the bay area right? The above memo and links refer to what's happening in Oregon... unless I'm missing what you mean, which is entirely possible.











> Quote:
> I haven't called recently, but at the beginning of the year it was something like $9/mo for the first CableCARD and $3/mo for the second. Which works out to $150/yr. You get two DTA's for free, so if you wanted to go with a dual IR blaster solution, you could do that (uhg!).



I'm not sure where you got those numbers but the first CC is free and each additional CC is $1.70 per month. Again, it's unclear whether Comcast charges an Additional Outlet fee for extra cards as I know I don't pay it and others here have stated they don't either.




> Quote:
> It's actually the "Privacy mode" bit being set on the broadcast. Check out this GreenButton post



I'll take a look, thanks.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565020
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean in the underlined above, who's they and what won't work?
> 
> 
> You say $150 for CCs? I'm guessing that includes Additional Outlet charges to reach that number? It doesn't seem to be entirely clear whether Comcast is charging an AO fee on CableCARDS, I have 2 in a TiVo-S3 and 1 in a TiVo-HD and until I rented a Comcast DVR recently I had no AO charges, and in fact, was told the AO charge I now have is because of the Comcast DVR. I know there are others here that aren't paying AO's for CCs either.



I think that's right. I have the same setup (1 Tivo S3, 1 TivoHD, and 1 Comcast box) and I don't get charged any AO fees. The way I took this was that I'm not charged AO fees for the CableCARDs and the Comcast STB is included in my package.


----------



## Xn0r

From what I've seen from Comcast, "your charges may vary". They tried to charge me for a bunch of extra stuff when I got my cable card, jacked my bill like $25. I called and complained and first the CSR tried to justify it, but his explanation made no sense. Finally he took a few of the charges off and reduced it about $10.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17565751
> 
> 
> I think that's right. I have the same setup (1 Tivo S3, 1 TivoHD, and 1 Comcast box) and I don't get charged any AO fees. The way I took this was that I'm not charged AO fees for the CableCARDs and the Comcast STB is included in my package.



I am charged 1 AO fee, likely because the Comcast device I have is one of their DVRs. If I had got one of the regular boxes the AO fee may not have been added as the package I have includes a digital device as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17566250
> 
> 
> From what I've seen from Comcast, "your charges may vary". They tried to charge me for a bunch of extra stuff when I got my cable card, jacked my bill like $25. I called and complained and first the CSR tried to justify it, but his explanation made no sense. Finally he took a few of the charges off and reduced it about $10.



$15 is still way too much, it should be $1.70 and a $7.50 AO fee if you have additional Comcast equipment already. In fact, if it's only the one card, the card itself may not be charged, I can't remember how that works. I know I only pay for the one M-Card for the TiVo-HD, the 2 S-cards in the S3 have never been on the bill.


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565735
> 
> 
> That's here in the bay area right? The above memo and links refer to what's happening in Oregon...



Right. I'm just trying to confirm if things are REALLY encrypted in Oregon, or they just turned on the privacy bit to make QAM tuners think the channel is encrypted.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17565735
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you got those numbers but the first CC is free and each additional CC is $1.70 per month.



Doh! Just verified you are correct. I could swear that's what I was told in February. Since the DRM stuff is fixed in the most recent ATI bios , I'm now going for it. They are charging $14.99 for installation. I'd do it myself, but for that amount it's worth having the tech verify all my signals are good.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17567185
> 
> 
> Right. I'm just trying to confirm if things are REALLY encrypted in Oregon, or they just turned on the privacy bit to make QAM tuners think the channel is encrypted.



Yeah, I don't know, I'm following that thread at BBR to see what develops, haven't looked for the corresponding area thread here at AVS yet.



> Quote:
> Doh! Just verified you are correct. I could swear that's what I was told in February. Since the DRM stuff is fixed in the most recent ATI bios , I'm now going for it. They are charging $14.99 for installation. I'd do it myself, but for that amount it's worth having the tech verify all my signals are good.



To install the CableCARD? They hand them out over the counter here in Santa Rosa, but yes, if you want the signals checked then the install is probably wise.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17565683
> 
> 
> It's actually the "Privacy mode" bit being set on the broadcast. Check out this GreenButton post



Okay, I read your postings and also the AnandTech article and if I've read it right it seems that the Expanded Basic channels are coming from the headend with light encryption that the DTA can be set to pass or not pass. If set to pass, the DTA converts the digital signal to RF for the analog output.


The headache with this is it makes clear-QAM tuners and analog tuners useful for only the Limited Basic tier. Instead of being able to plug the cable into your display's QAM tuner(or any other clear-QAM device such as a HDHR), or analog tuner, as you can now and receive the Standard Cable package(Limited + Expanded), you now have to use a Comcast digital device to decrypt the Expanded Basic so they can be viewed. The other alternative is to use the DTA which only outputs an analog RF signal which many new digital displays can't do much with, no analog tuner in them and/or only one coaxial input.


Looked at the Comcast Portland thread and from the comments posted it seems clear that clear-QAM Expanded basic channels are gone, they are no longer accessible with clear-QAM tuners. To receive those channels in a digital format a Comcast digital device is needed, such as a CableCARD or Comcast supplied STB.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17567456
> 
> 
> Looked at the Comcast Portland thread and from the comments posted it seems clear that clear-QAM Expanded basic channels are gone, they are no longer accessible with clear-QAM tuners. To receive those channels in a digital format a Comcast digital device is needed, such as a CableCARD or Comcast supplied STB.



I wouldn't care so much if they made the freakin' CableCARD tuners somewhat affordable. To charge $500 for 2 tuners is just outrageous, especially when the same technology is in a $300 Tivo where you essentially get the computer and hard drive with it.


----------



## diskus

Has anyone else with a Tivo had their Comcast CA on 721 Guide data somehow replaced with 721 Data that seems to be Comcast from Wash DC?


----------



## snidely

Thought we'd replace the old Sony 20" tube set in bdrm. w. wall hung 32" plasma. (We have 6412 DVR feed 50" plasma in LR).

Turns out that they charge MORE for a 2nd box than the first box. No volume discount fm. Comcast. And we don't need DVR box in bdrm., just a box to decode HD. I think she quoted $14/mo!!!! (Maybe she said $14.99) A 2nd DVR box would be $16. Is this a correct quote?

I'll need to pull out our Miami Comcast bill to see what they are charging us for 2 HD DVRs there. The pricing might be different because, like many hi-rise condos, many of the services are included under a master contract. HBO, SHO and others are included. We do pay for the DVRs but can't recall the cost.

Is there an alternative to this?


...mike


----------



## Xn0r

Pricing also varies depending on area with Comcast.


----------



## marc.aronson

My DVR is a home-brew mythtv setup. It has worked well using Comcast as a source so far, but the encryption of the expanded basic tier is the final straw that makes using Comcast with mythtv too painful to deal with. I've already got problems where sometimes I loose a recording because of the CCI flag shutting off the firewire feed from the Comcast-provided DCT-6200, thus inhibiting HD recordings that aren't also accessible via clear QAM.


I've started making phone calls and I've found 2 alternatives to Comcast that look reasonable -- AT&T U-VERSE and dishnet. In either case I will have to give up mythtv, but the U-VERSE DVR looks very good so I will probably go that route.


I'm currently paying Comcast close to $100/month -- does anyone know if there is anyone I should try to contact in Comcast to resolve my concerns before I simply terminate my service with them? ie, Is there anyone at Comcast who both cares about customer retention AND has the authority to resolve the kind of problem their changes have created for me?



Marc


----------



## nikeykid

gahhh anyone having trouble with redzone HD? redzone SD is working


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17581945
> 
> 
> gahhh anyone having trouble with redzone HD? redzone SD is working



Yeah, Redzone HD is down here (Comcast in Vallejo).


----------



## nikeykid

hope they fix it soon. right cuz since i'm watching packers niners anyway i don't really need it until 1pm


its back now


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17582017
> 
> 
> hope they fix it soon. right cuz since i'm watching packers niners anyway i don't really need it until 1pm
> 
> 
> its back now



It's working in Milpitas, too much pain to watch the 49er's, last score I saw was 23 to 3










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Menzo

Any idea how long it usually takes for TiVO's guide info to get updated when new channels pop up? I love getting more HD but I had seeing "to be announced" on 30 channels! Plus, some of them are wrong, of course.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Menzo* /forum/post/17584679
> 
> 
> Any idea how long it usually takes for TiVO's guide info to get updated when new channels pop up? I love getting more HD but I had seeing "to be announced" on 30 channels! Plus, some of them are wrong, of course.



Oakland got the new channels on November 12 and the online schedule available from Comcast's website still has not been updated. This makes it hard to complain to TiVo (which uses the Zap2it schedule) that they are out of date. The problem is that some channels of the HD channels use the East Coast feed (TNT and AMC for example) while others (HBO and Showtime) use the Pacific feed. It would be nice to have a complete sample (for example one actually provided by the cable provider) to point at.


In the meantime, thanks to another poster, I have temporarily pointed my Tivo to a zip code (94501--Alameda) that has had its HD channels set up properly. The channels for some of non-HD channels do not correspond, so this is not a permanent solution. As I said in an earlier posting. if you go this route, when you make the change, have a channel listing for the zip code you are using available to you--to get the correct feed, your TiVo will ask you what network is being broadcast on several channels.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Menzo* /forum/post/17584679
> 
> 
> Any idea how long it usually takes for TiVO's guide info to get updated when new channels pop up? I love getting more HD but I had seeing "to be announced" on 30 channels! Plus, some of them are wrong, of course.



It took Tivo/Tribune et al ~3 months to get my line up straightened out.


I don't know how many lineup reports I filed, but a bunch of 'em. Seems to help to push from this end. If no lineup report is filed, I'm not sure if anything would have been done (presuming no one else was filing them for my lineup). Typically, a lineup report would result in a fix 7-10 days after it was filed. Painfully slow, but it got done.


----------



## viperx116

Holy crap, Fox is showing Seinfeld in HD? That's so awesome.


----------



## R Miyashiro

Like some have mentioned Comcast is charging me $1.70 for both cards which I had to pick up from their office near the Mission since the guy who dropped off the Motorola STB/DVRs (who forgot to activate the boxes!) didn't have them on him. Fortunately a simple all the next week to Comcast was all it took to activate it. They were out of dual tuner cards so gave me two singles which works just as well. Seriously, why does Comcast insist on charging us to send an incompetent tech guy (who left a big bag full of interconnects here) to plug in a couple of boxes if he isn't even going to activate the boxes, especially if I have to make a trip to their offices to pick up things that weren't delivered upon installation?


Grrr... I just realized that Comcast/Tivo has mismapped AMCHD with Disney HD. Like many above I really hope that these two companies can get the programming data synced up since it has been over a week of "TBA."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/17605105
> 
> 
> Holy crap, Fox is showing Seinfeld in HD? That's so awesome.



I felt the same way when UHD was airing Northern Exposure in HD. There are a number of 4:3 shows that deserve HD remasters.


----------



## Mikef5

*The next areas to get the World of More....*


_Next up is Napa, Yountville, Sonoma, St. Helena, Glen Ellen and American Canyon which add the new high-definition channels on Thursday, December 3, 2009.

We are still on track to finish the project before the end of the year in the Bay Area._

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Hope you all have a good holiday and be safe.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17585470
> 
> 
> Oakland got the new channels on November 12 and the online schedule available from Comcast's website still has not been updated. This makes it hard to complain to TiVo (which uses the Zap2it schedule) that they are out of date. The problem is that some channels of the HD channels use the East Coast feed (TNT and AMC for example) while others (HBO and Showtime) use the Pacific feed. It would be nice to have a complete sample (for example one actually provided by the cable provider) to point at.



As of late last night, Zap2it finally updated its listing with the new Oakland channel assignments (at least for zip code 94610). So I reset my TiVo to the correct zip code and all seems well.


By the way, the Comcast web listings are now also correct.


It only took 2 weeks.


----------



## dandrewk

How does one go about getting a CableCard? Simply go down to the local office and request one, or do I have to have a service visit. It is mine of the asking, or is there a hoop I have to pass thru to get one?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17608163
> 
> 
> How does one go about getting a CableCard? Simply go down to the local office and request one, or do I have to have a service visit. It is mine of the asking, or is there a hoop I have to pass thru to get one?



You can just go down to the office and pick one up. Then you'll have to call and get it activated (unless they do it at the office ... which they never seem to do or do right at least).


----------



## dandrewk

Thanks. When going to the local Comcast office, do I need to bring the TiVO with me, or just the MAC (etc) numbers?


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17611498
> 
> 
> Thanks. When going to the local Comcast office, do I need to bring the TiVO with me, or just the MAC (etc) numbers?



no they'll just hand you an M-card. you put it in yourself and call comcast.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm curious if those who now have WOM have lost any HD channels they had previously? According to the lineup I received some channels move to another tier. Or are people still getting what they had because of "grandfathering."


----------



## dandrewk

Got the new TiVO HD, on sale now at BB for $199. Good deal, and I can add an eSATA drive for more storage. Setup went well, as did activating the Comcast M-Card.


One tiny glitch - I can't seem to access the "download movies" etc. screen. I am trying to get to Netflix and Amazon streaming/VOD services. I get the screen telling me that TiVO is more than a DVR, etc... and says that I need to connect it to my home network in order to receive Amazon, etc.


Well, I am connected. I can receive YouTube, etc., and my network status looks fine. I've let it auto configure, screen comes back saying it has applied new settings. But still no changes on the download screen.


Is this something that might take a day or two to activate, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## reel_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17614314
> 
> 
> Got the new TiVO HD, on sale now at BB for $199. Good deal, and I can add an eSATA drive for more storage. Setup went well, as did activating the Comcast M-Card.
> 
> 
> One tiny glitch - I can't seem to access the "download movies" etc. screen. I am trying to get to Netflix and Amazon streaming/VOD services. I get the screen telling me that TiVO is more than a DVR, etc... and says that I need to connect it to my home network in order to receive Amazon, etc.
> 
> 
> Well, I am connected. I can receive YouTube, etc., and my network status looks fine. I've let it auto configure, screen comes back saying it has applied new settings. But still no changes on the download screen.
> 
> 
> Is this something that might take a day or two to activate, or am I doing something wrong?



Might not be you. I tried around the same time to watch a movie using PLEX on my MacMini, and I could never get a stream


----------



## snidely

OK. I want to put a "small" flat screen in the bdrm. We have a 6412 DVR for our main 50". Don't need another. Comcast wants $14/mo. for a plain HD box. I see in a post above I could buy a Tivo for $200!

Is there some kind of simple HD box I could get? Maybe even an old Tivo where the recording function is broken? How much does Comcast charge for a "card", which I understand is necessary. Would Comcast still charge some sort of "extra outlet" fee?


TIA


If we have to, we'll just watch SD for "free" on the bdrm flat screen that should be in next week or so. (Got a 32" Panny LCD. Was going to buy a no name for nearly $100 less - but decided why not stick w. what's worked. No problems over the years w.our 2 Panny 50" plasmas, son's Panny plasma, other son's Panny etc.)


...mike


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17614314
> 
> 
> Got the new TiVO HD, on sale now at BB for $199. Good deal, and I can add an eSATA drive for more storage. Setup went well, as did activating the Comcast M-Card.
> 
> 
> One tiny glitch - I can't seem to access the "download movies" etc. screen. I am trying to get to Netflix and Amazon streaming/VOD services. I get the screen telling me that TiVO is more than a DVR, etc... and says that I need to connect it to my home network in order to receive Amazon, etc.
> 
> 
> Well, I am connected. I can receive YouTube, etc., and my network status looks fine. I've let it auto configure, screen comes back saying it has applied new settings. But still no changes on the download screen.
> 
> 
> Is this something that might take a day or two to activate, or am I doing something wrong?



You need to activate on the netflix & amazon sides, tying your DVR to their services & your account with them, as well as on the Tivo website/account itself.


From Tivo how-to downloads feature website :


How to watch Netflix on your TiVo DVR 

When you activate your TiVo DVR on your Netflix account*, you can enjoy over 12,000 Netflix movies & TV episodes, streamed from Netflix right to your broadband-connected TiVo® HD, TiVo® HD XL, or TiVo Series3 DVR!

How to get movies and TV from Amazon Video On Demand 

When you link your TiVo account to your Amazon 1-Click purchasing account, you're able to buy or rent videos and have them delivered automatically to your broadband-connected TiVo DVR.


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17616519
> 
> 
> You need to activate on the netflix & amazon sides, tying your DVR to their services & your account with them, as well as on the Tivo website/account itself.
> 
> 
> From Tivo how-to downloads feature website :
> 
> 
> How to watch Netflix on your TiVo DVR
> 
> When you activate your TiVo DVR on your Netflix account*, you can enjoy over 12,000 Netflix movies & TV episodes, streamed from Netflix right to your broadband-connected TiVo® HD, TiVo® HD XL, or TiVo Series3 DVR!
> 
> How to get movies and TV from Amazon Video On Demand
> 
> When you link your TiVo account to your Amazon 1-Click purchasing account, you're able to buy or rent videos and have them delivered automatically to your broadband-connected TiVo DVR.



Already had done the setups. The problem is I don't have a "video on demand" option when I go to TiVO central.


From reading other posts, I have to wait until TiVO uploads SW version 11.x. I currently have 9.4.


Is there any way to force a SW upgrade?


----------



## wco81

How much is the monthly fee on the TivoHD these days?


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dandrewk* /forum/post/17616656
> 
> 
> Already had done the setups. The problem is I don't have a "video on demand" option when I go to TiVO central.
> 
> 
> From reading other posts, I have to wait until TiVO uploads SW version 11.x. I currently have 9.4.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to force a SW upgrade?



ahh... gotcha. wow, that's surprising for a new box... what's the manufactured date on the back?


Anyways, if you keep connecting to the server (settings, network, connect now etc) it should eventually pick up the upgrade. Might be a day or two.

When a new version is released they roll it out in batches, but this is old, just new to _your_ box


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17616687
> 
> 
> ahh... gotcha. wow, that's surprising for a new box... what's the manufactured date on the back?
> 
> 
> Anyways, if you keep connecting to the server (settings, network, connect now etc) it should eventually pick up the upgrade. Might be a day or two.
> 
> When a new version is released they roll it out in batches, but this is old, just new to _your_ box



9 sept. 2009. Not sure when a newer SW version became available.


Another minor glitch - I can stream images off my Mac to the TiVO, but when i try and play a song off my iTunes, I get errors. It finds the library ok, it just fails after I hit "play". Hopefully that will fix itself with 11.0


----------



## dandrewk

Did a TiVO connection and it uploaded 11.0. Restarted. "Video on Demand" showed up, but did not list Netflix. All others were there - Amazon, Blockbuster etc., but no Netflix. Forced another connection and voila! Netflix is now streaming from my queue.


Still can't stream music from Mac to TiVO. It finds the songs, but gets an error when trying to play. It's a Mac thing, as TiVO desktop on my Windows laptop streams music fine.


----------



## dandrewk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17616675
> 
> 
> How much is the monthly fee on the TivoHD these days?


 https://www3.tivo.com/store/plans.do


----------



## wco81

So you'd have to use it for 4 years for the Lifetime sub to make sense.


Do they last that long or will they get eclipsed technologically in a couple of years? Maybe faster processors for UI, picture processing and/or better storage.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17617587
> 
> 
> So you'd have to use it for 4 years for the Lifetime sub to make sense.



Lifetime sub has resale value, so the breakeven point is much less. I've had various TiVos for the past 9 years, all with lifetime service. Since the lifetime unit can be transferred to another owner, you can have an existing TiVo subscriber buy it for you for $299.


----------



## wco81

Do they allow the Lifetime sub to be transferred to other units?


Would make people replace their models more frequently.


But they may depend on those subscription revenues more than hardware revenues. And they'd have to be able to innovate to make buying a new Tivo say ever couple of years tempting, like smart phones these days.


Their subscription numbers have been dropping for over 2 years but the one-time windfalls from Dish and others apparently help a lot.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/17617678
> 
> 
> Do they allow the Lifetime sub to be transferred to other units?



In general, no. If a unit is replaced through TiVo or extended warranty program (within 3 years?), then yes.


----------



## clau

CableCard blues


Bought a new TV, so had to reshuffle the existing ones. Moved a Cablecard from a Panasonic plasma to a Pioneer (which previously had no trouble with another cablecard which is being used in a TiVo now). Initially, no problem, and all channels were received fine. Then I subscribed to Jade channel a few days ago. This particular cablecard could not receive that channel, while every other one in my house gets that channel fine. Talked to CSR, and they recommended swapping cablecards. So yesterday morning, waited the 20 minutes and got another one. This one gave me error 161-01, and could not be activated. Went back to Comcast office, got another one. This one refused to be activated. Talked to CSR, and went back a third time to get yet another card. After a couple of calls, got that card activated, but can't get any premium channel. The expanded basics come in fine. Look into diagnostics, and it says Enabled by CP: no, and Host Unknown 04. It does say Authorization:Subscribed, when I tune to HBO which it could not show.


So, I did some googling, and it looks like this is a problem with some TiVo's. Apparently the data ID is not correct in the Comcast database. Called CSR again, for the 5th or 6th time, and asked them if there is anyway to enter the data ID into their system. CSR was clueless about how to do this, although she sounded sympathetic. She arranged a technician house call today between 3-5pm. I am very impressed that they can get me a technician that quickly.


Has anyone had the same problem? Is it really a matter of the data ID not being correct? I got a feeling that the technician may not be able to help, but at least he might have another card to swap. Any hint as to how they can troubleshoot this? Thanks.


----------



## cayfordb

I had cablecard issues with Tivo, and the 3rd time the Comcast guy came out, he had the central office "give it the three shots". He didn't say what the 3 shots were, but after that it's been fine. So, ask about "the 3 shots"!







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17622386
> 
> 
> CableCard blues
> 
> 
> Bought a new TV, so had to reshuffle the existing ones. Moved a Cablecard from a Panasonic plasma to a Pioneer (which previously had no trouble with another cablecard which is being used in a TiVo now). Initially, no problem, and all channels were received find. Then I subscribed to Jade channel a few days ago. This particular cablecard could not receive that channel, while every other one in my house gets that channel fine. Talked to CSR, and they recommended swapping cablecards. So yesterday morning, waited the 20 minutes and got another one. This one gave me error 161-01, and could not be activated. Went back to Comcast office, got another one. This one refused to be activated. Talked to CSR, and went back a third time to get yet another card. After a couple of calls, got that card activated, but can't get any premium channel. The expanded basics come in fine. Look into diagnostics, and it says Enabled by CP: no, and Host Unknown 04. It does say Authorization:Subscribed.
> 
> 
> So, I did some googling, and it looks like this is a problem with some TiVo's. Apparently the data ID is not correct in the Comcast database. Called CSR again, for the 5th or 6th time, and asked them if there is anyway to enter the data ID into their system. CSR was clueless about how to do this, although she sounded sympathetic. She arranged a technician house call today between 3-5pm. I am very impressed that they can get me a technician that quickly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone have the same problem? Is it really a matter of the data ID not being correct? I got a feeling that the technician may not be able to help, but at least he might have another card to swap. Any hint as to how they can troubleshoot this? Thanks.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17622386
> 
> 
> CableCard blues
> 
> 
> Bought a new TV, so had to reshuffle the existing ones. Moved a Cablecard from a Panasonic plasma to a Pioneer (which previously had no trouble with another cablecard which is being used in a TiVo now). Initially, no problem, and all channels were received find. Then I subscribed to Jade channel a few days ago. This particular cablecard could not receive that channel, while every other one in my house gets that channel fine. Talked to CSR, and they recommended swapping cablecards. So yesterday morning, waited the 20 minutes and got another one. This one gave me error 161-01, and could not be activated. Went back to Comcast office, got another one. This one refused to be activated. Talked to CSR, and went back a third time to get yet another card. After a couple of calls, got that card activated, but can't get any premium channel. The expanded basics come in fine. Look into diagnostics, and it says Enabled by CP: no, and Host Unknown 04. It does say Authorization:Subscribed.
> 
> 
> So, I did some googling, and it looks like this is a problem with some TiVo's. Apparently the data ID is not correct in the Comcast database. Called CSR again, for the 5th or 6th time, and asked them if there is anyway to enter the data ID into their system. CSR was clueless about how to do this, although she sounded sympathetic. She arranged a technician house call today between 3-5pm. I am very impressed that they can get me a technician that quickly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone have the same problem? Is it really a matter of the data ID not being correct? I got a feeling that the technician may not be able to help, but at least he might have another card to swap. Any hint as to how they can troubleshoot this? Thanks.



Here's the way it works: The people you talk to on the phone, CSRs, are typically first tier techs, not much more than people who just answer the phone and follow a script, like cookbook instructions on their screen. They usually have very limited knowledge, and often limited access to the cable system controls/administration. Once in a while you get a more experience CSR, but they're probably just about to be promoted to the next tier anyway, and you're lucky you got them, but, again, often they don't have the access they need to actually fix something complex.


So with Comcast it means if it's not a simple problem, then they essentially do a truck roll. E.g. they send out a tech. Now, I've had techs show up who really know their stuff, and others who are just clueless. But what _really matters_ here is the access over the phone that these guys have to the higher tier Comcast techs. Ones who actually know what they're doing, and have the access to do it.


So essentially, with Comcast, what you have to do is get them the schedule a truck roll so they can use their phones to talk to a higher tier tech at Comcast who can actually do something to fix your problem. Inefficient? Waste of gas/energy for something that should be doable over the phone? Perhaps, especially if you're a person who is capable of reading off the correct host IDs and other numbers to the tech over the phone. But of course that's not always the case, so that's probably why they do a truck roll.


At any rate, that seems to be the Comcast Way.


I had a similar situation to yours. I went down to Milpitas and picked up a new M-Card to use in my new pre-owned Tivo HD. Brought it home, and called Comcast to activate. All the non-encrypted channels were coming through, but the the encrypted ones weren't working. The conditional access screen of the M-card was telling me the card wasn't activated or authorized no matter what the CSR did to the box.


After talking to a supervisor for about 10 minutes, they figured out that the Tivo's host ID was associated with another cable card, the original owner's. I told (_and had_ told when I first called) them I bought it off of that guy who was moving back to Japan and couldn't use his Tivo over there. They said they'd take until tomorrow to de-associate the Tivo HostID with the old cable card, and reassociate the Tivo with my account and the new cablecard. So I called a back the next day, they tried it again, and still the same situation. So of course, they scheduled a truck roll for like two days later. YAY.


Two days later the tech shows up two and a half hours late (past the end of the window, not the start). He spends about 30 minutes on the phone with an higher tier tech, and they can't get it going. So the tech disappears down to his truck and comes back with a new M-Card. They spend about five minutes on the phone, and voila it starts working.


My guess is that cablecard I had was just fine, but due to the association of a different hostid and account in the past in Comcast's database was now useless and probably would be incinerated or something (or maybe just sent to another area where there's a different database/headend). I doubt it was a hardware problem with the cablecard, since it seemed to be functioning fine for non-encrypted chans, all the screens worked, etc. My guess is that for that cablecard to ever work again will require some high-bishop or even cardinal level tech in the Comcast hierarchy to issue some hand crafted SQL commands to their database to fix things. OK maybe not so bad, but you get my drift.










Anyway, it took a week to get my stuff working. Count yourself lucky they were able to schedule a truck roll the same day. If you're lucky, they'll be able to sort things out for you. Especially if they brought a few dozen extra un-compromised cablecards with them.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17622617
> 
> 
> Here's the way it works: The people you talk to on the phone, CSRs, are typically first tier techs, not much more than people who just answer the phone and follow a script, like cookbook instructions on their screen. They usually have very limited knowledge, and often limited access to the cable system controls/administration. Once in a while you get a more experience CSR, but they're probably just about to be promoted to the next tier anyway, and you're lucky you got them, but, again, often they don't have the access they need to actually fix something complex.
> 
> 
> So with Comcast it means if it's not a simple problem, then they essentially do a truck roll. E.g. they send out a tech. Now, I've had techs show up who really know their stuff, and others who are just clueless. But what _really matters_ here is the access over the phone that these guys have to the higher tier Comcast techs. Ones who actually know what they're doing, and have the access to do it.
> 
> 
> So essentially, with Comcast, what you have to do is get them the schedule a truck roll so they can use their phones to talk to a higher tier tech at Comcast who can actually do something to fix your problem. Inefficient? Waste of gas/energy for something that should be doable over the phone? Perhaps, especially if you're a person who is capable of reading off the correct host IDs and other numbers to the tech over the phone. But of course that's not always the case, so that's probably why they do a truck roll.
> 
> 
> At any rate, that seems to be the Comcast Way.
> 
> 
> I had a similar situation to yours. I went down to Milpitas and picked up a new M-Card to use in my new pre-owned Tivo HD. Brought it home, and called Comcast to activate. All the non-encrypted channels were coming through, but the the encrypted ones weren't working. The conditional access screen of the M-card was telling me the card wasn't activated or authorized no matter what the CSR did to the box.
> 
> 
> After talking to a supervisor for about 10 minutes, they figured out that the Tivo's host ID was associated with another cable card, the original owner's. I told (_and had_ told when I first called) them I bought it off of that guy who was moving back to Japan and couldn't use his Tivo over there. They said they'd take until tomorrow to de-associate the Tivo HostID with the old cable card, and reassociate the Tivo with my account and the new cablecard. So I called a back the next day, they tried it again, and still the same situation. So of course, they scheduled a truck roll for like two days later. YAY.
> 
> 
> Two days later the tech shows up two and a half hours late (past the end of the window, not the start). He spends about 30 minutes on the phone with an higher tier tech, and they can't get it going. So the tech disappears down to his truck and comes back with a new M-Card. They spend about five minutes on the phone, and voila it starts working.
> 
> 
> My guess is that cablecard I had was just fine, but due to the association of a different hostid and account in the past in Comcast's database was now useless and probably would be incinerated or something (or maybe just sent to another area where there's a different database/headend). I doubt it was a hardware problem with the cablecard, since it seemed to be functioning fine for non-encrypted chans, all the screens worked, etc. My guess is that for that cablecard to ever work again will require some high-bishop or even cardinal level tech in the Comcast hierarchy to issue some hand crafted SQL commands to their database to fix things. OK maybe not so bad, but you get my drift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it took a week to get my stuff working. Count yourself lucky they were able to schedule a truck roll the same day. If you're lucky, they'll be able to sort things out for you. Especially if they brought a few dozen extra un-compromised cablecards with them.



The thing that bugs me is that this has got to be a common problem, and someone easily accessible to the first-tier CSR's should have the process down pat, on how to make the host ID/DATA ID pairing work correctly. Instead they just repeatedly sent the same hits over and ask the customer to wait 45 mintues or more to see if it fixes the problem. In my experience, it only takes a couple of minutes to know if the problem is fixed. Then there was that clueless CSR who kept saying that I had to rescan the channels on my TV to get the missing channels...


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17622693
> 
> 
> The thing that bugs me is that this has got to be a common problem, and someone easily accessible to the first-tier CSR's should have the process down pat, on how to make the host ID/DATA ID pairing work correctly. Instead they just repeatedly sent the same hits over and ask the customer to wait 45 mintues or more to see if it fixes the problem. In my experience, it only takes a couple of minutes to know if the problem is fixed. Then there was that clueless CSR who kept saying that I had to rescan the channels on my TV to get the missing channels...



Rescan the channels ... power cycle the Tivo (takes six minutes on an HD), etc, etc. So annoying. And the fact they have to do a truck roll when the could just transfer you to tier two like other businesses do. Seems like a big waste.


----------



## Cal1981

I've been seeing an increasing number of problems with Comcast HD programming lately. The most obvious is frequent audio drops whether over an HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV directly or via an optical cable to my AVR. There have also been video glitches and an intermittent loss of audio sync, again with HDMI or optical connections. We were watching an On Demand movie last night and got all three problems. The audio sync mismatch got pretty bad at times. Could the triple packing of HD channels be part of the problem?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17623146
> 
> 
> Rescan the channels ... power cycle the Tivo (takes six minutes on an HD), etc, etc. So annoying. And the fact they have to do a truck roll when the could just transfer you to tier two like other businesses do. Seems like a big waste.



As expected, the tech came, made a call to the right people, and the problem was taken care of in less than 5 minutes. They had to re-enter the host id and the data id.


They also found a weak cable in the cable box outside the house that might have explained why I had trouble getting channel 360 (95 MHz) earlier with my old cablecard.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17623492
> 
> 
> I've been seeing an increasing number of problems with Comcast HD programming lately. The most obvious is frequent audio drops whether over an HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV directly or via an optical cable to my AVR. There have also been video glitches and an intermittent loss of audio sync, again with HDMI or optical connections. We were watching an On Demand movie last night and got all three problems. The audio sync mismatch got pretty bad at times. Could the triple packing of HD channels be part of the problem?



Have you checked your signal levels?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17623943
> 
> 
> As expected, the tech came, made a call to the right people, and the problem was taken care of in less than 5 minutes. They had to re-enter the host id and the data id.
> 
> 
> They also found a weak cable in the cable box outside the house that might have explained why I had trouble getting channel 360 (95 MHz) earlier with my old cablecard.



Hrm. Maybe that's the trick. Get the CSR to actually re-enter both values so that it pushes it through the system again. Or maybe you need a higher tier guy to have permission to that, which requires them to send a truck to your house so someone can call them from there.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17623948
> 
> 
> Have you checked your signal levels?



Yeah, they look pretty typical. It may be the DVR itself. I'm getting some artifacts on HD channel changes at times. I'll probably swap it out in the next week or so.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/17624454
> 
> 
> Yeah, they look pretty typical. It may be the DVR itself. I'm getting some artifacts on HD channel changes at times. I'll probably swap it out in the next week or so.



I don't see any artifacts on my TiVo, my Comcast DVR or my cablecard equipped TV. But then my signal levels are between 80 and 100 on all the channels.


----------



## snidely

I want to put another flat screen on w. Comcast. We have a 6412. Comcast wants $14/mo for a second non-DVR box. While I would like to get HD on that bedroom set, I guess we could continue to use the free data box and settle for SD.


Could I get a Tivo - a cheap one that is cheap because it the recorder function is broken? Or would I still have to pay Tivo their monthy fee to make it work? Is there any other kind of box I can buy (and not pay outageous rent to Comcast)? How much does Comcast charge for the "M" card? I wouldn't have even known such a thing exits if it weren't for this forum. No mention is made of it on the Comcast web site under available products.


P.S. Just did a search on the Comcast site and found a definition of "cable card" -(they listed all the things it can't do) - but didn't find the price posted anywhere.


...mike


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/17625024
> 
> 
> I want to put another flat screen on w. Comcast. We have a 6412. Comcast wants $14/mo for a second non-DVR box. While I would like to get HD on that bedroom set, I guess we could continue to use the free data box and settle for SD.
> 
> 
> Could I get a Tivo - a cheap one that is cheap because it the recorder function is broken? Or would I still have to pay Tivo their monthy fee to make it work? Is there any other kind of box I can buy (and not pay outageous rent to Comcast)? How much does Comcast charge for the "M" card? I wouldn't have even known such a thing exits if it weren't for this forum. No mention is made of it on the Comcast web site under available products.
> 
> 
> P.S. Just did a search on the Comcast site and found a definition of "cable card" -(they listed all the things it can't do) - but didn't find the price posted anywhere.
> 
> 
> ...mike



Tivo is pretty much useless without the guide data (monthly subscription), you could get a cheaper HD Tivo refurbished perhaps ($199, although current sale is $250 for new), but you still have to pay the similar ~$13 monthly fee.


But, You should be able to get network channels (ABC/CBS/NBC/PBS) for free on the HDTV's own digital QAM tuner...

you could get other "basic cable" HD channels too, but they might not be mapped properly (eg, 7.1 vs 707 channel), and Comcast is likely to be encrypting digital broadcast of cable channels to force using their boxes or cable-card, to prevent "stealing" the expanded basic cable channels.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/17625152
> 
> 
> Tivo is pretty much useless without the guide data (monthly subscription), you could get a cheaper HD Tivo refurbished perhaps ($199, although current sale is $250 for new), but you still have to pay the similar ~$13 monthly fee.
> 
> 
> But, You should be able to get network channels (ABC/CBS/NBC/PBS) for free on the HDTV's own digital QAM tuner...
> 
> you could get other "basic cable" HD channels too, but they might not be mapped properly (eg, 7.1 vs 707 channel), and Comcast is likely to be encrypting digital broadcast of cable channels to force using their boxes or cable-card, to prevent "stealing" the expanded basic cable channels.



I don't need the guide or on demand. I would like to get all the HD channels - since I'm paying for them. How much does Comcast charge for the cable card ("M" card)?

I guess I'll call them since they don't explain this on their web site at all. I've had the feeling in reading posts here in the past year that Comcast wishes they didn't have to deal w. these cards.


...mike


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/17625679
> 
> 
> I don't need the guide or on demand. I would like to get all the HD channels - since I'm paying for them. How much does Comcast charge for the cable card ("M" card)?
> 
> I guess I'll call them since they don't explain this on their web site at all. I've had the feeling in reading posts here in the past year that Comcast wishes they didn't have to deal w. these cards.
> 
> 
> ...mike



you can't record anything w/o the guide data, but you could watch "live" if you want...


The cost for a single cablecard, if you already have a digital "outlet/TV/STB", should be $7.50 - the current "ADO" additional digital outlet fee. (You get the first one included in the digital cable tier charge.)

There is no "*HD* addnl outlet" charge, just additional digital; any HD charges ($7-8 or whatever) were for _their_ HD equipment eg HD Motorola box (not dvr), so make sure they don't charge that on top of the $7.50 for just a cablecard.


Sometimes they might charge $1.70, that is supposed to be for 2nd of two S-cards in older HD S3 Tivos (PER tivo), separate/unrelated re the addnl outlet, but sometimes they get confused.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/17625679
> 
> 
> I don't need the guide or on demand. I would like to get all the HD channels - since I'm paying for them.



You said you had a Panasonic HDTV. Does it have a CableCard slot in the back? (I know my Panny 42" plasma does, but I don't know if the smaller ones do.)


If it does, then all you need to do is to install a CableCard into your TV.


-- Don


----------



## Brian Conrad

So how much do TiVo's patents play in keeping at least standalone ATSC/Open QAM DVRs off the market? I just did a search and didn't find much of anything. Instead I got things for HTPC geeks like the HDHomeRun (which I use).


----------



## mattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17628028
> 
> 
> So how much do TiVo's patents play in keeping at least standalone ATSC/Open QAM DVRs off the market? I just did a search and didn't find much of anything. Instead I got things for HTPC geeks like the HDHomeRun (which I use).



Huh what?


You can do manual QAM remapping on a Moxi, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Okay, Moxi didn't come up in my search. Doing another search on "HD DVR" seemed to bring up only it and TiVo outside of the provider DVRs. I've heard before that TiVo patents have kept third party DVRs off the market. Maybe that's incorrect.


----------



## TPeterson

Brian, have you looked at the DTVPal (OTA only) and the TViX M6620N (OTA and QAM)? There are threads for both here at AVS Forum.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/17631361
> 
> 
> Okay, Moxi didn't come up in my search. Doing another search on "HD DVR" seemed to bring up only it and TiVo outside of the provider DVRs. I've heard before that TiVo patents have kept third party DVRs off the market. Maybe that's incorrect.



DirecTV, VZ Fios, and AT&T U-verse all offer DVR's that don't infringe on Tivo patents, not to mention PC based DVR's from SageTV, BeyondTV, GBPVR, Hauppauge, Dvico, etc... Plus Sony, Humax, and many others make analog DVR's as well.


The issue with not having choice in STB DVR's is simply the constraints that the cable industry places on cablecard. It could be a much more open marketplace if the industry didn't stand in the way of that happening.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Thanks, I was expecting a bit more of an explosion of DVRs after the transition including inexpensive ones targeted for OTA users. And even then there may be some folks who never intend to use anything other than Limited Basic and a DVR to replace the VCR might make them happy even if it doesn't come with cablecard support.


Now on my other question that got ignored probably due to Thanksgiving and Black Friday toys purchased was the WOM tier question. Did anyone lose channels they had before after WOM went into effect? According to the flier I got some channels move to the next tier up which would steam me if that happened but maybe "grandfathering" is in effect.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/17615270
> 
> 
> OK. I want to put a "small" flat screen in the bdrm. We have a 6412 DVR for our main 50". Don't need another. Comcast wants $14/mo. for a plain HD box. I see in a post above I could buy a Tivo for $200!
> 
> Is there some kind of simple HD box I could get? Maybe even an old Tivo where the recording function is broken? How much does Comcast charge for a "card", which I understand is necessary. Would Comcast still charge some sort of "extra outlet" fee?
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> If we have to, we'll just watch SD for "free" on the bdrm flat screen that should be in next week or so. (Got a 32" Panny LCD. Was going to buy a no name for nearly $100 less - but decided why not stick w. what's worked. No problems over the years w.our 2 Panny 50" plasmas, son's Panny plasma, other son's Panny etc.)
> 
> 
> ...mike



That's correct. It's $8 "addl outlet fee" plus the $7 "HD" fee. That will get you a Motorola 6200 (unless they've switched to a newer model) it's basically the same as the 64xx DVRs, same software, uses the same remote, only it doesn't record obviously.


If you don't want to spend that, you could do a couple of things, 1) for $0 get a free DTA and at least get all the digital channels (not HD) that you pay for. Or pay the $8 A/O fee (only) and again get all the digital channels, but this time with a better box (with at least AV output, the DTA only has coax) and a better remote.


----------



## Richard in SF

I went to the San Rafael Comcast office yesterday to find out which DVR they were 'giving' in Marin. 3416, the newer X boxes are on back order with no info on when they will be available.


----------



## wintertime

I just started to pay my December Comcast bill and noticed that my Internet service had gone up by $2/month. I found last month's bill and didn't see any notice of an increase; did I miss something earlier? I'm in Sunnyvale, if that helps.



Patty


----------



## wco81

Hey Comcast just bought NBC!


They got expenses!


----------



## wintertime




Except that my bill was sent out before the NBC deal was announced. (Albeit it has been rumored for weeks.) And Comcast is far away from the point where they have to send a Brink's truck over to 30 Rock, so they don't need the money yet. 



Patty


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/17653650
> 
> 
> I just started to pay my December Comcast bill and noticed that my Internet service had gone up by $2/month. I found last month's bill and didn't see any notice of an increase; did I miss something earlier? I'm in Sunnyvale, if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



I know the rental price for the High Speed Internet Modem went up from $3 per month to $5 throughout the Bay Area a few months back. So that might explain the $2 increase.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/17653727
> 
> 
> I know the rental price for the High Speed Internet Modem went up from $3 per month to $5 throughout the Bay Area a few months back. So that might explain the $2 increase.



Thanks, Curtis, that's probably it. The modem lease is shown as $5 now.



Patty


----------



## c3

You can buy a cable modem for around $50-$60 or less.


----------



## walk

Cable bill went up? Shocker!










If they ever bring out D3.0 here I have 2 modems I won't be using..


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/17653981
> 
> 
> Thanks, Curtis, that's probably it. The modem lease is shown as $5 now.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Hmmm, I sold a working Motorola 5120 modem for $18 on craigslist a few months ago. Maybe I asked for too little







.


----------



## Grandude

I bought my own modem shortly after subscribing to Comcast internet. It's probably already paid for itself, and if not, it will be quicker now. It was a good decision then and probably an even better decision now to buy one.


----------



## Keenan

I bought mine from Circuit City when I originally signed up for the service and got the whole cost($60-$70) plus $20 rebated.


Even if it's the more expensive D3 modems, I strongly recommend purchasing over renting, especially at the new rental rate of $5 per month.


----------



## Persil

I just signed up for triple play and was given a DOCSIS 3.0 modem with the phone service embedded in the same modem. I don't believe you can provide your own phone interface device (whether it is bundled in a modem or not), so if you have both phone and internet service there is no point in buying a modem if you can get this box from Comcast and pay the same as if you were supplying your own modem and renting the phone device.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/17657628
> 
> 
> I just signed up for triple play and was given a DOCSIS 3.0 modem with the phone service embedded in the same modem. I don't believe you can provide your own phone interface device (whether it is bundled in a modem or not), so if you have both phone and internet service there is no point in buying a modem if you can get this box from Comcast and pay the same as if you were supplying your own modem and renting the phone device.



Comcast does not charge rental on the phone device. I have an external Comcast provided phone adaptor, and it works perfectly with the DOCSIS 3.0 modem that I purchased.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17657764
> 
> 
> Comcast does not charge rental on the phone device. I have an external Comcast provided phone adaptor, and it works perfectly with the DOCSIS 3.0 modem that I purchased.



Well, then it's another case of stellar miscommunication from the CSR. I was told there was a $5 charge for the phone interface. Oh well, I think they said they were going to waive the modem rental for 6 months (we'll see about that). Perhaps at that point I'll buy my own. This box is already not always playing nice with my Belkin router (fails to issue it an IP address). so it may be sooner than that.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/17657863
> 
> 
> Well, then it's another case of stellar miscommunication from the CSR. I was told there was a $5 charge for the phone interface. Oh well, I think they said they were going to waive the modem rental for 6 months (we'll see about that). Perhaps at that point I'll buy my own. This box is already not always playing nice with my Belkin router (fails to issue it an IP address). so it may be sooner than that.



For the past several days my service kept going down (or to a virtual crawl). The first couple calls to CS resulted in them doing a hit - and that would keep me going 12-15 hours. Sometimes just rebooting ( pulling the plug on modem would keep me going a few hours. Finally, yesterday, nothing worked. Made a rush trip to BBuy, bought a $40 Belkin Router, and everything is running fine for past 24 hours. (The old router was a 3 y.o. Dlink.) So, my low end Belkin works w. Comcast modem (Zoom modem which I bought 6 months ago.) Would there be any s/w up date to your router that would help?

BTW, when did routers stop having antenna poles? This one doesn't have any antenna pole and seems to work well.


I wasn't sure whether trouble was w. router or modem. Guess, so far, I guessed right. I had a 2 or 3 y.o. router go out in our other home. I have had DSL modems last forever. (This is my first cable modem.)


...mike


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17627921
> 
> 
> You said you had a Panasonic HDTV. Does it have a CableCard slot in the back? (I know my Panny 42" plasma does, but I don't know if the smaller ones do.)
> 
> 
> If it does, then all you need to do is to install a CableCard into your TV.
> 
> 
> -- Don



I ordered a Panny TC-L32x1 LCD 32" for bdrm. Should arrive next week. Obviously, now I realize should have bought a unit with a cable card slot!! Don't see that mentioned in specs - just an SD memory card slot.

We have the "free" data box for digital channels that we use on our present tube set.

We'll see how we like SD for a while before spending the $7.50/mo just for an additional outlet charge. When I started this line of questions, I didn't know anything about that $7.50 charge. What I was originally looking for is an HD box (non-DVR) I could buy instead of rent from Comcast. I don't care about guides, On-Demand, etc. Just a box that will take in the signal, and output, in HD, the channels we are paying for.


...mike


Am I the only one that doesn't "mind" spending $ on toys, but resents Comcast adding additional charges just for having more than one TV running the same channels you are already paying for? (That sure doesn't incur one cent in additional overhead expense.)

Reminds of the days when Ma Bell would get an additional monthly charge for each extension phone - unless you found a phone and didn't tell them you were using it.


----------



## clau

If anyone is interested in getting TiVo, Fry's is having a good sale on the HD and the HD XL models.


----------



## emailchristof

How much are they?


----------



## bobby94928

It's pretty simple to go to Frys.com to find out...

http://www.frys.com/search?search_ty...x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## c3

B&M prices may not be the same. At $220+tax from Fry's, Amazon would be cheaper.


----------



## emailchristof

I didn't see it in the local ad: newspaperads.mercurynews.com/ROP/ads.aspx?advid=32664 . Sometimes the B&M prices differ from those shown online. Thanks for the frys.com link.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailchristof* /forum/post/17669456
> 
> 
> How much are they?



They're $180 and $350, respectively. Plus tax, of course. But then you have instant gratification, which is priceless. For everything else, there's you mastercard.










The ads are in Saturday's Mercury.


----------



## Xn0r

I suggesting searching craigslist too. I lucked out and bought one for $170. Of course first thing I did was toss a 1TB AV drive into it which cost me another $115 about (probably cheaper now). If it has a lifetime subbie, it's transferable too.


----------



## davidmorgenstern

I notice that the expanded Comcast HD lineup announced in Oct. and expected in Nov. finally arrived late last week in my part of San Francisco (outer Sunset). However, my Tivo guide and listings aren't aware of the change.


I've forced an update for my zipcode, but that hasn't worked yet. And I left a note on the Tivo site. But no change or notice from Tivo yet. Has anyone got a fix?


thanks,


david m.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/17664608
> 
> 
> I ordered a Panny TC-L32x1 LCD 32" for bdrm. Should arrive next week. Obviously, now I realize should have bought a unit with a cable card slot!! Don't see that mentioned in specs - just an SD memory card slot.
> 
> We have the "free" data box for digital channels that we use on our present tube set.
> 
> We'll see how we like SD for a while before spending the $7.50/mo just for an additional outlet charge. When I started this line of questions, I didn't know anything about that $7.50 charge. What I was originally looking for is an HD box (non-DVR) I could buy instead of rent from Comcast. I don't care about guides, On-Demand, etc. Just a box that will take in the signal, and output, in HD, the channels we are paying for.
> 
> 
> ...mike
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't "mind" spending $ on toys, but resents Comcast adding additional charges just for having more than one TV running the same channels you are already paying for? (That sure doesn't incur one cent in additional overhead expense.)
> 
> Reminds of the days when Ma Bell would get an additional monthly charge for each extension phone - unless you found a phone and didn't tell them you were using it.



You can't buy TVs with Cablecard any more, it's pretty much dead technology. The only devices that still use them are Tivos. You could get one of those, but won't save money since you'll have to pay the Tivo subs. fee ($12-14/mo vs Comcast's $8 for a HD box) plus the cost of the hardware - but of course you will have DVR service.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17674334
> 
> 
> You can't buy TVs with Cablecard any more, it's pretty much dead technology. The only devices that still use them are Tivos. You could get one of those, but won't save money since you'll have to pay the Tivo subs. fee ($12-14/mo vs Comcast's $8 for a HD box) plus the cost of the hardware - but of course you will have DVR service.



For me, the TiVo fee is easily justified to upgrade over the godawful Comcast software. I stomached it for a week, with the in-guide banner ads I'd accidentally select when trying to browse shows. Laggy boxes + in-guide ads = tons of frustration.


I wouldn't go back to Comcast's DVR even if they paid me the $8.


The TiVo box also allows you to stream content from a PC or Home Theater server over your network, which can help to justify the added cost. The improved guide alone was more than enough justification for me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/17674599
> 
> 
> For me, the TiVo fee is easily justified to upgrade over the godawful Comcast software. I stomached it for a week, with the in-guide banner ads I'd accidentally select when trying to browse shows. Laggy boxes + in-guide ads = tons of frustration.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go back to Comcast's DVR even if they paid me the $8.
> 
> 
> The TiVo box also allows you to stream content from a PC or Home Theater server over your network, which can help to justify the added cost. The improved guide alone was more than enough justification for me.



Regarding the TiVo fees, it can be as low as $8.30 per month if you prepay for 3 years, and of course a lifetime just gets better the longer you have the service.


----------



## c3

For those of you interested in DOCSIS 3.0, Amazon has the SB6120 for $65.


update: sold out at that price


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/17675145
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in DOCSIS 3.0, Amazon has the SB6120 for $65.



That's a no-brainer, a D3 modem that pays for itself in 13 mos, free shipping(if you have Amazon Prime) and no sales tax. If D3 interested me I'd be buying one myself.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/17674599
> 
> 
> For me, the TiVo fee is easily justified to upgrade over the godawful Comcast software. I stomached it for a week, with the in-guide banner ads I'd accidentally select when trying to browse shows. Laggy boxes + in-guide ads = tons of frustration.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go back to Comcast's DVR even if they paid me the $8.
> 
> 
> The TiVo box also allows you to stream content from a PC or Home Theater server over your network, which can help to justify the added cost. The improved guide alone was more than enough justification for me.



Yeah. I used to use my Xbox 360 for this stuff, but the Tivo is about 100X better at playing streaming video than the Xbox (which I often had to transcode, or use PlayOn or TVersity to play things). The Tivo just plays a lot more stuff natively. BTW, what do you use for streaming? I use Streambaby.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17674334
> 
> 
> You can't buy TVs with Cablecard any more, it's pretty much dead technology. The only devices that still use them are Tivos. You could get one of those, but won't save money since you'll have to pay the Tivo subs. fee ($12-14/mo vs Comcast's $8 for a HD box) plus the cost of the hardware - but of course you will have DVR service.



Thanks for the bad news. We just wanted to watch a little HD in the bdrm. (In a 2nd home). We don't need another DVR If the wiring weren't so hard to do there, I would simply put in a switch on the output from the DVR that would enable us to watch the signal on the bdrm. panel.


...mike


----------



## mpatnode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17674334
> 
> 
> You can't buy TVs with Cablecard any more, it's pretty much dead technology. The only devices that still use them are Tivos.



Well, there's a pretty active Windows Media Center community out there using CableCards in their PCs. The DCT card bios has just been updated to fix some copy protection problems (it was encrypting things it shouldn't) and now that ATI is out of the business, a couple others are releasing new cards , so I think "dead" technology is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## aforkosh

I tried to record the Pixar shorts show on ABC Family last week and was in for a nasty surprise. I'm in Oakland, zip code 94611 (upgraded to WOM last month) and discovered afterwards that 768 is actually running the East Coast feed of ABC Family rather than the listed Pacific feed. I ended up recording junk, as the program grid was for the Pacific feed. Channel 764 shows up on program listings with the Eastern feed.


The listings on the Comcast website also show a Pacific Coast schedule for 768 and an Eastern schedule for 764.


Do other areas that have had the upgrade also exhibit this problem or is it Oakland only?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17678286
> 
> 
> Well, there's a pretty active Windows Media Center community out there using CableCards in their PCs. The DCT card bios has just been updated to fix some copy protection problems (it was encrypting things it shouldn't) and now that ATI is out of the business, a couple others are releasing new cards , so I think "dead" technology is a bit of an overstatement.



I agree. I believe some cable STBs even have cable cards in them. I know my DCH3200 does.


----------



## Keenan

 FCC admits CableCARD a failure, vows to try something else


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17678609
> 
> FCC admits CableCARD a failure, vows to try something else



oh, good - our government will help us again!


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17678448
> 
> 
> I tried to record the Pixar shorts show on ABC Family last week and was in for a nasty surprise. I'm in Oakland, zip code 94611 (upgraded to WOM last month) and discovered afterwards that 768 is actually running the East Coast feed of ABC Family rather than the listed Pacific feed. I ended up recording junk, as the program grid was for the Pacific feed. Channel 764 shows up on program listings with the Eastern feed.
> 
> 
> The listings on the Comcast website also show a Pacific Coast schedule for 768 and an Eastern schedule for 764.
> 
> 
> Do other areas that have had the upgrade also exhibit this problem or is it Oakland only?



I discovered that #745, the HD feed of Comedy Central, is also an East Coast feed. The Comcast Guide does show it correctly. I thought I'd be able to watch Stewart and Colbert 3 hrs. earlier, and in HD, but their shows are done in SD!!!


...mike


----------



## walk

Very few (none?) channels have west-coast HD feeds, they are all east-coast feeds. The guides should show the correct info though (D*'s do).


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17678286
> 
> 
> Well, there's a pretty active Windows Media Center community out there using CableCards in their PCs. The DCT card bios has just been updated to fix some copy protection problems (it was encrypting things it shouldn't) and now that ATI is out of the business, a couple others are releasing new cards , so I think "dead" technology is a bit of an overstatement.



I know, that's why I said "pretty much" dead.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpatnode* /forum/post/17678286
> 
> 
> Well, there's a pretty active Windows Media Center community out there using CableCards in their PCs. The DCT card bios has just been updated to fix some copy protection problems (it was encrypting things it shouldn't) and now that ATI is out of the business, a couple others are releasing new cards , so I think "dead" technology is a bit of an overstatement.



There are millions of company owned set top boxes that were required for some reason to have conditional access. They are not dead either and will be around for awhile.


Time to throw the cable card in that closet with the Redi-Plug set and DCP501 along with the pancake descramblers.


Does anyone remember the Zenith Redi-Plug? The Z-Tac boxes had a DIN style socket on the back that would automatically interface with a Zenith TV (Chromacolor Space Command, I bet..) to make the box invisible. I believe Z would license the thing to other TV makers. I only saw it on high end sets. Never, ever saw it in action. Failed.


The DCP501 - a $900 all in one DCT2000, DVD player, kilowatt hifi system. A cable box that the customer can purchase legally. When the customer found out that his $900 box did not get any free pay services as is, it failed.


The pancakes, the magic boxes, the SSAVI boxes, they all failed when digital came along.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17685134
> 
> 
> There are millions of company owned set top boxes that were required for some reason to have conditional access. They are not dead either and will be around for awhile.
> 
> 
> Time to throw the cable card in that closet with the Redi-Plug set and DCP501 along with the pancake descramblers.
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember the Zenith Redi-Plug? The Z-Tac boxes had a DIN style socket on the back that would automatically interface with a Zenith TV (Chromacolor Space Command, I bet..) to make the box invisible. I believe Z would license the thing to other TV makers. I only saw it on high end sets. Never, ever saw it in action. Failed.
> 
> 
> The DCP501 - a $900 all in one DCT2000, DVD player, kilowatt hifi system. A cable box that the customer can purchase legally. When the customer found out that his $900 box did not get any free pay services as is, it failed.
> 
> 
> The pancakes, the magic boxes, the SSAVI boxes, they all failed when digital came along.



Wow Dave, you've got to be older than dirt to remember all that history, almost as old as me







and to add to the failure list, Zenith was bought out by LG. LG wanted all the HD patents that Zenith had ( and LG doesn't mean Life's Good like their advertisements say, it means Lucky GoldStar and if you knew that you're older than me







). Lucky GoldStar was noted for making crappy electronics and it wasn't until they bought out Zenith and their patents that they because respectable and started making decent products, Heck, I just bought one of their HDTV's. Amazing how things change with enough time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*Mission Accomplished.
*

*On Wednesday December 16, 2009 the additional high-definition channels that are one of the components of our World of More project will be launched in Danville, Alamo, Concord, Clayton, Clyde, Martinez, Pleasant Hill, Lafayette, Orinda, Moraga, Rossmoor, unincorporated portions of Walnut Creek, Monterey, Seaside, Salinas, Marina, Pebble Beach, Carmel, Carmel Valley, Pacific Grove, Del Rey Oaks and Sand City.


You will recall we started this project in the 1st Quarter of 2009 and since then we've distributed over 1 million DTA's to our Bay Area customers in order to reclaim bandwidth and launch over 50 new high-definition channels, dozens of new multicultural networks and expanded our already robust digital packages by adding even more digital channels.


Next stop, the California Central Valley. We'll start our efforts during the 1st Quarter 2010. You can remind Forum readers that they can visit our local pressroom to stay up-to-date on the project:*

http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/ 


Thanks for all your help with keeping the Forum members informed about the project. You certainly played a very key role in helping us address the numerous questions about the project.


----------------------------------------------


Well, it looks like when these last cities are completed the World of More for the Bay Area will be completed and completed before the end of the year. Looks like they will actually get this done ahead of time, a job well done.


As a side note. This does not mean that Mr. J. or I will stop updating this forum for the Bay Area. It only means that this job is done and it's time to start other projects. Which brings me to this....


Now that this project is completed..... *Where's my Whole House DVR ???*







The saga continues.











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## GBruno

What? oh no, did they skip over Santa Cruz?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17687916
> 
> 
> Now that this project is completed..... *Where's my Whole House DVR ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saga continues.



Never mind that - where's my DVR that doesn't sit there until you've pressed seven or eight buttons on the remote and _then_ decides to handle them all at once, and that (unlike TiVo) can access VOD and PPV?


(Alternatively, where's the free, or at least low monthly fee, box I can add so I can watch VOD/PPV on a TV that already has a TiVo? I don't want to pay an "additional outlet" fee or an $8 or so monthly box fee, much less both, just to watch one VOD channel.)


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17689172
> 
> 
> Never mind that - where's my DVR that doesn't sit there until you've pressed seven or eight buttons on the remote and _then_ decides to handle them all at once, and that (unlike TiVo) can access VOD and PPV?
> 
> 
> (Alternatively, where's the free, or at least low monthly fee, box I can add so I can watch VOD/PPV on a TV that already has a TiVo? I don't want to pay an "additional outlet" fee or an $8 or so monthly box fee, much less both, just to watch one VOD channel.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



Don,


On your first question. Take the box in and get a new cable box or have them replace the box for you with a truck roll and make sure it works to your satisfaction before your sign it off and let them leave.

I have 2 DVR's and a TivoHD and they all work as they are suppose to work, ie. no delay in channel changes. The firmware was updated along time ago to deal with that buffer problem but some of the older boxes still have that problem.


Secondly your cable box should be able to access PPV and VOD, if you are having a problem with that then again try replacing the cable box. If that doesn't work then get them out there to fix it, PPV and VOD is part of the service and they have to provide that for you.


As far as your other problem. I have no idea about billing and your service but they sent out filers to let people know about these upgrades and part of that was to provide a cable box for people to access VOD/PPV at no cost. If I remember right it was either one cable box or you could get 2 or 3 DTA boxes.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17689430
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> On your first question. Take the box in and get a new cable box or have them replace the box for you with a truck roll and make sure it works to your satisfaction before your sign it off and let them leave.
> 
> I have 2 DVR's and a TivoHD and they all work as they are suppose to work, ie. no delay in channel changes. The firmware was updated along time ago to deal with that buffer problem but some of the older boxes still have that problem.
> 
> 
> Secondly your cable box should be able to access PPV and VOD, if you are having a problem with that then again try replacing the cable box. If that doesn't work then get them out there to fix it, PPV and VOD is part of the service and they have to provide that for you.



My cable box (which is not a DVR) does get VOD (and, presumably, PPV, although I have not ordered one since I got this box). My problem is, the box is not where I want to watch VOD. (The box is in my bedroom, but I want to watch it on the TV in my living room, which has a TiVo with a CableCard. Switching the two is not really an option because of the noise the TiVo makes.) I want to get something that allows me to watch VOD in my living room without what to me is a significant added expense.



> Quote:
> As far as your other problem. I have no idea about billing and your service but they sent out filers to let people know about these upgrades and part of that was to provide a cable box for people to access VOD/PPV at no cost. If I remember right it was either one cable box or you could get 2 or 3 DTA boxes.



I was told that I couldn't get a free cable box as I already had one. (I did get a DTA box for my DVD recorder.)


-- Don


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17684660
> 
> 
> Very few (none?) channels have west-coast HD feeds, they are all east-coast feeds. The guides should show the correct info though (D*'s do).



Only FX-HD and LifetimeHD


----------



## mghali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17687916
> 
> *Mission Accomplished.
> *



What an appropriate quote. "Mission Accomplished" in a true George W. Bush way.


Its been nearly a _month_ now and the "World of More" has made my Tivo a "World of Useless" here in San Francisco. Once the great folks on this forum tipped me off to using an Oakland zip code, I was able to record most of the programs that I had previously had no problem with (not More)- but somehow the schedule for both MTV and MTV HD are both hopelessly screwed up.


Neither Tivo, who gets $100 a year from me, nor Comcast, who gets $120 A MONTH from me had the brains to get this working. And they still can't manage to get their tiny brains together to provide a reliable schedule.


Sorry to barge in here all Grumpy McScrooge, but this is getting frustrating. In a short couple of months, Tivo is going to email me, hat in hand, expecting another $100 to send my DVR incorrect guide information. Meanwhile, the only way I can watch the show I was expecting to be waiting for me on the DVR tonight is on my AppleTV.


I'm calling Tivo tomorrow and will let you know what they expect me to do next. Honestly though, based on my previous experience with them, I'm not expecting much of anything, aside from some sort of entitled expectation that I'll pay them for worthless service.


----------



## rsra13

To be fair that sounds like a Tivo issue. Not much that Comcast can do there.


It can even be a "user" issue, since everyone else using Tivos in this thread say that things are fine now.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mghali* /forum/post/17698845
> 
> 
> What an appropriate quote. "Mission Accomplished" in a true George W. Bush way.
> 
> 
> Its been nearly a _month_ now and the "World of More" has made my Tivo a "World of Useless" here in San Francisco. Once the great folks on this forum tipped me off to using an Oakland zip code, I was able to record most of the programs that I had previously had no problem with (not More)- but somehow the schedule for both MTV and MTV HD are both hopelessly screwed up.
> 
> 
> Neither Tivo, who gets $100 a year from me, nor Comcast, who gets $120 A MONTH from me had the brains to get this working. And they still can't manage to get their tiny brains together to provide a reliable schedule.
> 
> 
> Sorry to barge in here all Grumpy McScrooge, but this is getting frustrating. In a short couple of months, Tivo is going to email me, hat in hand, expecting another $100 to send my DVR incorrect guide information. Meanwhile, the only way I can watch the show I was expecting to be waiting for me on the DVR tonight is on my AppleTV.
> 
> 
> I'm calling Tivo tomorrow and will let you know what they expect me to do next. Honestly though, based on my previous experience with them, I'm not expecting much of anything, aside from some sort of entitled expectation that I'll pay them for worthless service.



Mghali,


After the initial problems in communication between Comcast and Tivo during the first rollouts, I can assure you Comcast has let Tivo and Zap2it know about these channel changes.


I wish they would both use the same guide provider so that this would not happen and/or give the customer one guide provider to deal with. I have let Tivo know several times that the guide data in Milpitas is not correct and they still have it wrong ( I use the Santa Clara guide data for my area code ). People need to let Tivo know there is a problem and they need to get it fixed. The problem is, without the guide data the Tivo is next to useless. We are stuck between a rock and a hard place until it gets corrected.


I'm hoping after these last cities are upgraded that the guide data will be the same for all areas. There should no reason that it should be different in different areas once this final upgrade is completed, since all the Bay Area should have the same programing and the same channel numbering. We'll see if this comes to be once the upgrades are completed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Hamel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mghali* /forum/post/17698845
> 
> 
> Its been nearly a _month_ now and the "World of More" has made my Tivo a "World of Useless" here in San Francisco.



Two days ago (09 Dec 2009) I noticed that here in San Francisco the TiVo guide has finally been brought up to speed with the recent San Francisco WOM update (17 Nov 2009).


----------



## mghali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17700533
> 
> 
> To be fair that sounds like a Tivo issue. Not much that Comcast can do there.
> 
> 
> It can even be a "user" issue, since everyone else using Tivos in this thread say that things are fine now.



Comcast dropped the ball in communicating the lineup change to Tribune in a timely manner. As far as I can tell, that still hasn't been done.


If you can let me know what I am doing wrong, I'd certainly appreciate it; since I checked Zap2It yesterday, and the lineup was still incorrect.


[edit: I just checked again; and it looks like the changes have appeared, finally. Though I doubt this will resolve the schedule errors on MTV/MTVHD.]


----------



## DirectViewer

And speaking of lineup problems...


Does anyone in the southern part of Pacifica receive TCMHD (channel 789)? It is in the TMS/TiVo lineups for Daly City and South San Francisco, but not Pacifica.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mghali* /forum/post/17702081
> 
> 
> Comcast dropped the ball in communicating the lineup change to Tribune in a timely manner. As far as I can tell, that still hasn't been done.
> 
> 
> If you can let me know what I am doing wrong, I'd certainly appreciate it; since I checked Zap2It yesterday, and the lineup was still incorrect.
> 
> 
> [edit: I just checked again; and it looks like the changes have appeared, finally. Though I doubt this will resolve the schedule errors on MTV/MTVHD.]



It took about 2 months for Tivo to get my Santa Clara lineup perfect, with me filing probably a lineup report a week. See my "ongoing tivo/comcast saga" messages in this thread for my venting on the issue. 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirectViewer* /forum/post/17703598
> 
> 
> And speaking of lineup problems...
> 
> 
> Does anyone in the southern part of Pacifica receive TCMHD (channel 789)? It is in the TMS/TiVo lineups for Daly City and South San Francisco, but not Pacifica.



Yep I get it too. I'm in Santa Clara 95054. You should probably get it too. Does it tune in on the Tivo or a STB? If you actually receive it, it should tune in on the Tivo, but it'll say "To Be Announced".


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/17700533
> 
> 
> To be fair that sounds like a Tivo issue. Not much that Comcast can do there.
> 
> 
> It can even be a "user" issue, since everyone else using Tivos in this thread say that things are fine now.



Hardly. Look back at my earlier posts explaining the issue, and the eventual admission that there are problems on comcast's end. There has been no indication that the root problems have been addressed. In fact, evidence of ongoing problems indicates otherwise.


"Mission accomplished" must now be a tongue-in-cheek expression to indicate that one has blinders on and in denial of mounting evidence


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ayewbf* /forum/post/17704197
> 
> 
> Hardly. Look back at my earlier posts explaining the issue, and the eventual admission that there are problems on comcast's end. There has been no indication that the root problems have been addressed. In fact, evidence of ongoing problems indicates otherwise.
> 
> 
> "Mission accomplished" must now be a tongue-in-cheek expression to indicate that one has blinders on and in denial of mounting evidence



Or that they just don't care. The CSR we talked to a couple of months ago actually said that accurate guide data wasn't part of their service offering.


----------



## walk

Comcast doesn't care about Tivo people.


----------



## aforkosh

With respect to the guide problems, the guide Comcast references on its own website has the same errors as Zap2It and TiVo. If Comcast can't get these right, then why should Zap2It be expected to do a better job? In particular, 768 is Oakland is still showing an Eastern feed for ABC Family (same as 764) while the guide shows a Pacific feed. My expectation (which has been met) is that Zap2It picks up changes in channel listings within a few days of Comcast).


By the way, although the HD channels may be uniform across communities, some of the basic stations vary. For example, KTEH bounces around among channels 10 (or 11) and 15. Different commjunities also have different numbers and locations for community and public access channels.So there can't be just one Bay Area guide.


----------



## aforkosh

Once everything settles out, it would be useful to create a table showing which SD channel corresponds in programming to each HD channel and whether the HD is time shifted with respect to the SD channel.


----------



## Xn0r

Actually, FWIW, there were occasions where Tivo had it right and the Comcast guide had it wrong. So, it's not necessarily true that if Comcast has it wrong it's impossible for Tribune/Zap2it/Tivo to have it right. Submit corrections on the form on the Tivo web site and it will usually get done within a week.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17705315
> 
> 
> With respect to the guide problems, the guide Comcast references on its own website has the same errors as Zap2It and TiVo. If Comcast can't get these right, then why should Zap2It be expected to do a better job? In particular, 768 is Oakland is still showing an Eastern feed for ABC Family (same as 764) while the guide shows a Pacific feed. My expectation (which has been met) is that Zap2It picks up changes in channel listings within a few days of Comcast).
> 
> 
> By the way, although the HD channels may be uniform across communities, some of the basic stations vary. For example, KTEH bounces around among channels 10 (or 11) and 15. Different commjunities also have different numbers and locations for community and public access channels.So there can't be just one Bay Area guide.



What the website shows is of no importance to me, not will it ever be.


What is important to me is, Is the guide on your Comcast box correct ? That's what matters, that's what you use to set your recordings with. The same goes for the Tivo. Is the guide on your Tivo box correct ?, that's what you use to set your recordings with on it. What ever is on the website's, Tivo or Comcast's website, is a nice thing to have to crosscheck things with but with all the upgrades to programing and the renumbering of the HD channels that have happened in the Bay Area in the recent months their website guides are not going to be correct until the upgrades are completed and the website programmers get the final correct channel lineups.


If the guide on Comcast's boxes are incorrect then Comcast needs to know that, call them or email them to let them know. If the guide data on the Tivo box is incorrect, then Tivo needs to know that, fill out the form for channel corrections either on the Tivo site or Zap2it site.


Hopefully, when all the upgrades and channel realignments are completed, every city in the Bay Area will have the same channels and the same channel lineup and this will be a mute point but until that happens the websites will not accurately show what's there at any given time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/17704359
> 
> 
> Or that they just don't care. The CSR we talked to a couple of months ago actually said that accurate guide data wasn't part of their service offering.



If that is true, the next time that happens, ask to speak to a supervisor and tell the supervisor what was told to you. I can assure you Comcast does not need CSR's that give out false information like that and whether or not you believe it, it is taken seriously by Comcast.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17704543
> 
> 
> Comcast doesn't care about Tivo people.



Walk,


If that is true, then is the reverse true ?

Tivo doesn't care about Comcast people.


We both know that those two statements are not true.

They both care about their customers.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## walk

I was doing my Kanye West impression










But seriously, it seems pretty clear by looking at the whole Cablecard fiasco that Comcast (and all cablecos) don't care about people using Cablecards, and in fact would rather they never existed.


----------



## Barovelli

I got the joke










I think the root cause is control by the content provider. If a cable card just jacked into a device and decrypted the content it would be uber simple and cheap to implement. The best days of TV over the cable were the 80s with cable ready sets that tuned all the basic & expanded basic with no box. That was simple, the content was ok and the presentation (SD) was ok to pretty darned good depending on the hardware the customer had (homage to my XBR400..)


Somewhere in the mix of HBO, Cable Labs, CEA & Hollywood someone put together a system that was utterly miserable. Ever build a PC without knowing what RAM & video card worked in the motherboard? Ever try an build a car using a Chevy body, a Dodge motor, VW steering and Ford instrument panel? Oh, add the Feds to really screw it up - by the time they agree on some kind of technology it's obsolete (ehhhhh Firewire on every box) Those are what I liken to Cable Card.


Now, back to waiting for WOM to turn on in Monterey next week.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17706946
> 
> 
> I was doing my Kanye West impression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, it seems pretty clear by looking at the whole Cablecard fiasco that Comcast (and all cablecos) don't care about people using Cablecards, and in fact would rather they never existed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17706946
> 
> 
> I was doing my Kanye West impression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, it seems pretty clear by looking at the whole Cablecard fiasco that Comcast (and all cablecos) don't care about people using Cablecards, and in fact would rather they never existed.



That's the problem with a text based forum, you can't tell if they're joking or not without the smiley







, the wink







or my favorite







.


You have to remember, I'm an old fart, a die hard Eagles fan ( singing group not the football team







), with no knowledge of Kanye West or the like










Cable cards, a definite problem but I think Dave explained it pretty well.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17707308
> 
> 
> That's the problem with a text based forum, you can't tell if they're joking or not without the smiley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> You have to remember, I'm an old fart, a die hard Eagles fan ( singing group not the football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), with no knowledge of Kanye West or the like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable cards, a definite problem but I think Dave explained it pretty well.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



One last edit to the story - no one demanded that TV manufacturers build in tuners that tuned the cable-only frequencies. Every TV from the $2400 XBR to the $79 No-name-eo put the feature in for it would add to it's value. On the other hand, Cable Card sets were limited in availability and often only high end sets.


What would have happened if the FCC demanded that every TV sold had a CC slot?


----------



## DirectViewer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/17704019
> 
> 
> Yep I get it too. I'm in Santa Clara 95054. You should probably get it too. Does it tune in on the Tivo or a STB? If you actually receive it, it should tune in on the Tivo, but it'll say "To Be Announced".



Sorry, I wasn't clear. I'm moving to the south part of Pacifica and and asking whether anyone who lives there can receive TCMHD (789). Pacifica has WOM, so it should have TCMHD, but it isn't in the Zap2It schedule. Since I don't live there yet, I can't tell if it is another schedule snafu, or if TCMHD was actually left out of WOM in Pacifica. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DirectViewer

I don't know if this info has been posted here before, but Tivo schedules should always be the same as Zap2It. That's because Zap2It is owned by Tribune Media Service, a company that sells TV schedule feeds to many newspapers and magazines, to TV distributors (like DirecTV), and to Tivo (which recently began to display Tribune's copyright at the bottom of the guide screens).


You can be sure that a schedule is from TMS if the short program description text is the same as Zap2It's. I can't check whether Comcast uses the TMS feed because I don't have a digital box anymore (I switched to Tivo).


TMS, of course, has to get Comcast lineup data from Comcast in the first place, but the show descriptions, cast, etc. come from the content originators.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DirectViewer* /forum/post/17708644
> 
> 
> I don't know if this info has been posted here before, but Tivo schedules should always be the same as Zap2It. That's because Zap2It is owned by Tribune Media Service, a company that sells TV schedule feeds to many newspapers and magazines, to TV distributors (like DirecTV), and to Tivo (which recently began to display Tribune's copyright at the bottom of the guide screens).
> 
> 
> You can be sure that a schedule is from TMS if the short program description text is the same as Zap2It's. I can't check whether Comcast uses the TMS feed because I don't have a digital box anymore (I switched to Tivo).
> 
> 
> TMS, of course, has to get Comcast lineup data from Comcast in the first place, but the show descriptions, cast, etc. come from the content originators.



I alluded to that in an earlier post (Tribune/Zap2It/TiVo). One thing to note though: line up problems are often NOT problems with the tribune data, but misconfigured line ups for a given area in the Tivo database. Typically, it's missing channels, or has channels in the wrong time zone.


Of course, I'm presuming that the line ups themselves are essentially database entries for a particular area identified in some internal Tivo fashion, containing a list of unique tribune channel identifiers (or references to them). So as long as the Tribune data for a particular unique channel is correct, then it's not a Tribune issue, but a Tivo issue for say, not including a particular channel in a line up, or referencing the wrong Tribune channel (say the wrong time-zone version of the right channel) in a particular line up list.


I could be wrong though. Perhaps Tivo farms this whole thing out to Tribune, and they maintain the Tivo line up databases themselves.


----------



## ayewbf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17706829
> 
> 
> 
> If the guide on Comcast's boxes are incorrect then Comcast needs to know that, call them or email them to let them know. If the guide data on the Tivo box is incorrect, then Tivo needs to know that, fill out the form for channel corrections either on the Tivo site or Zap2it site.



If the guide data on the tivo is incorrect, it's probably because tribune has the wrong information due to comcast's failure to notify tribune. This has been shown over&over to be the typical case.


The myth that keeps getting spread is that the burden is on the user to sort out what comcast has done to the lineups and that the user needs to do the notifying. That might make some sense if lineup problems were the exception rather than the norm when comcast makes changes.


And blaming the government for cablecards shows comcast's true attitude towards supporting cablecards.


Tivo is obviously not the problem here as the same problem exists for media center PCs. Comcast must support cablecard htpc users as well. Those users will become slightly less rare once the ceton cablecard solution ships (supposedly next quarter).


----------



## dandrewk

Another cablecard TiVo issue:


Currently, channels 840 and 841 (actionmax and thrillermax are showing "to be announced", and do not show up as channels in the lineup setup.


Anyone from Marin county with a TiVo (HD)/cablecard have guide info on 840 and 841?


----------



## Xn0r

LOL. Seeing so many familiar repeats of what I went through when they rolled out WOM for me shows me that Comcast & Tribune/Tivo are simply not proactive about their lineup issues. Or if they are, they bungle it badly nearly every time.


Perhaps I don't appreciate what goes into maintaining these lineups, but it just doesn't seem like rocket science to me. I wonder why their customer service is so bad in this regard?


@ayewbf: I agree that Tivo and/or Comcast _shouldn't_ require user reports of lineup issues if they coordinated closely. Obviously, Comcast would have to get their own guide data right to begin with. Then, Tivo and/or Tribune should have some process whereby the line ups they have are compared to the lineups put out by Comcast and other providers, and any differences flagged and corrected. Obviously Comcast, and other providers would have to make this data easily accessible to users (it already is sort of, through their scheduling web site ... alas, it is often wrong).


But it seems Tivo in particular drives this process via their lineup correction form on the web site. I'm not sure if they have any more proactive processes going on in the background or not. But it seems they don't, based on nothing happening until I file a report.


----------



## dandrewk

I filed a report. I'll report back if/when the issue gets fixed.


BTW, I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17708181
> 
> 
> One last edit to the story - no one demanded that TV manufacturers build in tuners that tuned the cable-only frequencies. Every TV from the $2400 XBR to the $79 No-name-eo put the feature in for it would add to it's value. On the other hand, Cable Card sets were limited in availability and often only high end sets.
> 
> 
> What would have happened if the FCC demanded that every TV sold had a CC slot?



Plenty of HDTVs were sold with CC slots, the problem was cablecos didn't want them. Part of me doesn't even blame them, it was a lose-lose for cablecos (expensive of implementing and supporting them, for basically no gain and possible loss of PPV revenue).


Build a system that's good for consumers, and good (or at least a net-zero) for cablecos/etc and you won't need the goverment to cram them down anyone's throats.


----------



## stretch437

never heard of fancast *or* xfinity.
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/2009...lo-to-xfinity/ 
Code:


Code:


http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20091215/comcast-launches-its-tv-everywhere-nationwide-with-an-awful-name-say-hello-to-xfinity/


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch437* /forum/post/17728826
> 
> 
> never heard of fancast *or* xfinity.
> http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/2009...lo-to-xfinity/



I'm shaking my head back and forth over the choice of the name Xfinity. Sounds like a 80's era dance band or cheap consumer electronic item sold in Walgreens.


Fancast is an odd name - makes as much sense as calling a social website face book.


Ever hear of tvplanner? Check that out.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17728904
> 
> 
> I'm shaking my head back and forth over the choice of the name Xfinity. Sounds like a 80's era dance band or cheap consumer electronic item sold in Walgreens.
> 
> 
> Fancast is an odd name - makes as much sense as calling a social website face book.
> 
> 
> Ever hear of tvplanner? Check that out.



I looked at the Xfinity site and it has potential but here's a thought for Comcast to mull over... How about letting my TivoHD access the site and the VOD that's available there ? I know a lot of Comcast's Tivo users would love to access the VOD without having to have another box to do that. This would be a way of doing that. I don't know how hard it would be to setup an interface for the Tivo to access it but I think it should be doable.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

I played around with it a bit today and the quality is not very good, the CBS show I tried was actually pretty awful, barely acceptable in the windowed browser, fullscreen? - forget it, a pixeleated, low bitrate mess.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17729144
> 
> 
> I looked at the Xfinity site and it has potential but here's a thought for Comcast to mull over... How about letting my TivoHD access the site and the VOD that's available there ? I know a lot of Comcast's Tivo users would love to access the VOD without having to have another box to do that. This would be a way of doing that. I don't know how hard it would be to setup an interface for the Tivo to access it but I think it should be doable.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Funny, I'd like to get online content on my DCT. Cnet, Twit, etc.


----------



## M_Man

I knew this would happen...I'm here in the East Bay from May to today.


Thanks, COMCAST the day I leave for six months is the day you finally roll out WOM!


To think I believed your mailer that claimed July 23 or whatever it was...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17729403
> 
> 
> I played around with it a bit today and the quality is not very good, the CBS show I tried was actually pretty awful, barely acceptable in the windowed browser, fullscreen? - forget it, a pixeleated, low bitrate mess.



That's what I noticed also and that's why I said it had "potential", but it's still in Beta testing and needs feedback from users.

Here's a link that explains it.... http://blog.comcast.com/2009/12/fanc...t-started.html 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17729848
> 
> 
> Funny, I'd like to get online content on my DCT. Cnet, Twit, etc.



That would work for me too, if .....

they put the Tivo interface on their boxes and if I could access those programs on my PC and if I could stream that content to all my boxes, just like I can on the Tivo.










Admit it Dave, you really want a Tivo










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

WOM is on here in Martinez too. And I still have Syfy which is now listed as SyfyD. That was a concern since the pamphlet showed it in a higher tier. Then about a week ago or so they posted a message on the box that Syfy would be moving into Digital Starter along with Bravo and a couple other channels. I think that is to clear up the confusion because as others have posted here before at least Syfy was part of Extended Basic. There was much confusion over a year ago or so when they added what was then Sci-Fi HD and I wasn't receiving it. Only the headend could sort things out.


----------



## Jason

Got the WOM upgrade in Walnut Creek this morning as well. So far so good, the TiVo Guide also looks like it was updated with the new channels last night. Good job Comcast and TiVo!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17731214
> 
> 
> Admit it Dave, you really want a Tivo



Had one when it first came out. http://www.barovelli.com/tv/tivo.htm I preferred it while I had a single tuner DCT6208. But recording premium channels and low cost







drove me to replace it when the 6412 came home.


Remember that fuss when the 6412s were not released on the promised date and Tivo handed out boxes in their parking lot?


But if I had Cnet & stuff on my DCT: a) I wouldn't be as productive at work and b) there'd be nothing to listen to on my 90 minute commutes,


----------



## emailchristof

I recently swapped to a DCX3400 and have not been able to get any channels. I spoke with a Comcast corporate rep in Pleasanton, who told me that the DCX3400 is being recalled and that they're all being swapped out for another box. Is this true?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emailchristof* /forum/post/17736316
> 
> 
> I recently swapped to a DCX3400 and have not been able to get any channels. I spoke with a Comcast corporate rep in Pleasanton, who told me that the DCX3400 is being recalled and that they're all being swapped out for another box. Is this true?










I've not head of any recalls. Did you get this at a service center, tech install or self install kit?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17735222
> 
> 
> Had one when it first came out. http://www.barovelli.com/tv/tivo.htm I preferred it while I had a single tuner DCT6208. But recording premium channels and low cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drove me to replace it when the 6412 came home.
> 
> 
> Remember that fuss when the 6412s were not released on the promised date and Tivo handed out boxes in their parking lot?
> 
> 
> But if I had Cnet & stuff on my DCT: a) I wouldn't be as productive at work and b) there'd be nothing to listen to on my 90 minute commutes,



Dave,


Boy, do I remember the fuss when the 6412's were released







.

That's when they said that Milpitas wasn't going to get them because we didn't have the bandwidth to support them, and I said ...WHAT







??.

So that's when I went to the news media and did a couple of interviews to get to the bottom of it all.

That's also when I first met Mr. J.







and I joined this forum to work for the Bay Area and to post for Comcast.


Dave, I don't think anything could interfere with you doing your job and I've know you for a lot of years but you've got to admit, it sure would be nice if Santa brought a tru2way TivoHD for Christmas for you to play with










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jwpottberg

Anybody else in the south bay area (94087) having problems with breakups on cable on just about every channel, or is it just me? Started happening about 15 minutes ago. Typical digital breakups, pixellation, dropped audio, etc. Must be quite a ways upstrem since even my analog channels are breaking up this way (digitally). Signal strength still OK. Never seen this symptom before. Same problems observed on analog, clear QAM, and through the cable box. OTA feeds look fine.


Jim


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/17742684
> 
> 
> Anybody else in the south bay area (94087) having problems with breakups on cable on just about every channel, or is it just me? Started happening about 15 minutes ago. Typical digital breakups, pixellation, dropped audio, etc. Must be quite a ways upstrem since even my analog channels are breaking up this way (digitally). Signal strength still OK. Never seen this symptom before. Same problems observed on analog, clear QAM, and through the cable box. OTA feeds look fine.
> 
> 
> Jim



Lots of breakup on KPIX HD (705) and KTVU HD (702) in 95054.


----------



## Xn0r

Actually, now all but a few of the low channels are out. Called Comcast and a recording said "We're experiencing an outage in your area ..." blah blah. So I guess they're having issues.


----------



## mooneydriver

Had the same problem in Palo Alto 94306 last night - exactly as described - analog, digital, SD, HD, all over the place.


----------



## estoniankid

what happened last night?


watching state high school playoff bowl game, Bellarmine v. Oceanside.


great game on comcast sports csnca. really tight game which goes down

to the wire and comcast stops the broadcast in the middle of the 4th Q.


WTF! the guide showed a nba pay package game was available but they just dropped the end of a really good game.

bellarmine almost pulled off the upset of the year and we didn't get to watch!!!



nice job comcast


----------



## millerwill

Is the RedZone on the blitz for everyone?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17757690
> 
> 
> Is the RedZone on the blitz for everyone?



Lost it for a couple of minutes but it's back and I haven't noticed any other problems with it. I love this channel










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/17757943
> 
> 
> Lost it for a couple of minutes but it's back and I haven't noticed any other problems with it. I love this channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hmm. It has been out here ("ONE MOMENT PLEASE, This channel should be available shortly") for about 3 hrs.


I DO receive the RZ in std def (427) but not on the HD channel (785).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17758276
> 
> 
> Hmm. It has been out here ("ONE MOMENT PLEASE, This channel should be available shortly") for about 3 hrs.
> 
> 
> I DO receive the RZ in std def (427) but not on the HD channel (785).



That's really strange. I watched it all day and it was fine,except for a short period but that didn't last very long, maybe 15 or 20 minutes. If I'd of lost it for over 3 hours I'd be all over Comcast to get it back or find out why the HD wasn't on and the SD version was. Did you call Comcast to find out what the problem was ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

RZ HD finally came back about an hr ago. Weird. It was 'out' about 3 to 4 hrs. Fortunately the SD version was available, but when the HD one came back it re-emphasized how much nicer that is!


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17759734
> 
> 
> RZ HD finally came back about an hr ago. Weird. It was 'out' about 3 to 4 hrs. Fortunately the SD version was available, but when the HD one came back it re-emphasized how much nicer that is!



Wait, Redzone HD is not actively showing stuff after the last Sunday afternoon game is over. Not sure how it came back an hour ago.


We did not have any problem with that channel in 94087.


----------



## stretch437

late last night i started having horrible breakups (intermittently frozen video, say every 5 seconds, with concurrent audio dropouts) on all channels. i immediately went into the DVR diagnostic screens and all signal-to-noise readings were "good" or better. must have been upstream from my head-end. or sunspots. or the STB itself:


this morning video froze up completely. audio kept going steadily. i hard power cycled the box (pulled plug out). seemed to be back to normal after that. i have a DCX fyi.


----------



## diskus

test


----------



## gfbuchanan

Did everybody go on vacation? Or has a new thread been opened? If so, where is it?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Maybe they all canceled Comcast for Christmas.


----------



## pappy97

Does anyone know anybody at CSN-BA HD / CSN-CA HD in terms of engineering and audio?


For years I have noticed on Sharks HD broadcasts that although we are supposedly getting DD 5.1, the mix is not done right because when I turn down the center channel on my system, I still hear the commentary from the other front speakers. When I have seen DD 5.1 implemented properly in sports, you can turn down the center channel and have an experience that feels like being at the game.


Now unfortunately I don't live in the area anymore but watch Sharks games off NHL CI HD on DirecTV and luckily I have a nice dedicated HT. For Sharks games that I get from the CSN-CA HD, as much I like Randy and Drew, now that I am out of the area I'd love to be able to turn down the center channel and feel more like I am at the game.


This problem by the way isn't limited to Sharks. I've seen it on Warriors and Giants too (can't comment on A's because I don't watch them much). Otherwise I am pleased with the PQ but this point about the audio is a bit frustrating. Thanks.


----------



## dylar

I'm thinking about changing my Comcast service. Does anyone have a good resource for the channels associated with the different tiers of service in San Francisco proper? The comcast.com lineups don't have any of the new WOM HD channels, even though I know they're available. The CSRs on the phone have been useless.


Also, I just started a job which will pay part of my home internet, so I'm thinking about ditching my DSL. Is DOCSIS 3 in San Francisco proper yet? This claims yes: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...d_D3.12.09.pdf 

and this claims no: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...0+12.21.09.doc


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dylar* /forum/post/17816515
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about changing my Comcast service. Does anyone have a good resource for the channels associated with the different tiers of service in San Francisco proper? The comcast.com lineups don't have any of the new WOM HD channels, even though I know they're available. The CSRs on the phone have been useless.
> 
> 
> Also, I just started a job which will pay part of my home internet, so I'm thinking about ditching my DSL. Is DOCSIS 3 in San Francisco proper yet? This claims yes: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...d_D3.12.09.pdf
> 
> and this claims no: http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.c...0+12.21.09.doc




Yes, DOCSIS 3.O is available in San Francisco., Here's the most updated channel line up I could get a hold of which includes WOM ( it's actually for daly city since I couldn't find a updated one for S.F., but besides a few local accesss channels being different it's pretty much the same).


1 ON DEMAND (VOD) ON DEMAND

2 KTVU-2 (FOX) Limited Basic

3 KNTV-11 (NBC-3) Limited Basic

4 KRON-4 (MY) Limited Basic

5 KPIX-5 (CBS) Limited Basic

6 KICU-36 (IND) Limited Basic

7 KGO-7 (ABC) Limited Basic

8 KTSF-26 (IND) Limited Basic

9 KQED-9 (PBS) Limited Basic

10 KTEH-54 (PBS) Limited Basic

11 Home Shopping Network Limited Basic

12 KBCW44 (CW) Limited Basic

13 KOFY-TV (IND) Limited Basic

14 KDTV-14 (UNI) Limited Basic

15 The Discovery Channel Limited Basic

16 ION TV Limited Basic

17 KCSM-60(PBS) Limited Basic

18 KSTS-48 (TLMD) Limited Basic

19 KTNC-42 Limited Basic

20 KFSF-66 (TF) Limited Basic

21 KCNS-38 (IND) Limited Basic

22 KRCB-22(PBS) Limited Basic

24 C-SPAN Limited Basic

25 KTLN-68(IND) Limited Basic

26 Peninsula TV Limited Basic

27 Community Channel (M-F 9AM-3:45PM) Limited Basic

32 KMTP-32 (IND) Limited Basic

33 WGN Limited Basic

34 QVC Starter

35 Food Network Starter

36 FX Starter

37 TNT Starter

38 ESPN Starter

39 ESPN2 Starter

40 Comcast Sports Net Bay Area Starter

41 TBS Superstation Starter

42 USA Starter

43 MTV Starter

44 VH1 Starter

45 Spike TV Starter

46 Lifetime Starter

47 A&E Starter

49 AMC Starter

50 The Learning Channel Starter

51 Animal Planet Starter

52 ABC Family Starter

53 Nickelodeon Starter

54 Cartoon Network Starter

55 Disney Channel Starter

56 CNN Starter

57 CNN Headline News Starter

58 CNBC Starter

59 Fox News Starter

60 MSNBC Starter

61 The Weather Channel Starter

62 The History Channel Starter

63 Comedy Central Starter

64 E! Starter

65 truTV Starter

66 Galavision Starter

67 Home & Garden TV (HGTV) Starter

70 BET Starter

71 The Travel Channel Starter

72 TV Land Starter

74 Country Music Television Starter

75 syfy Starter

77 GEMTV Limited Basic

81 Versus Starter

82 The Golf Channel Starter

89 CSN California Starter

103 Leased Access LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

104 Comcast Hometown Network (CHN) LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

107 Current TV Preferred

108 California Channel LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

109 C-SPAN 2 LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

110 C-Span 3 Starter

111 TV Guide Channel LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

119 PBS Kids Sprout Starter

120 Nick Jr. Preferred

121 Discovery Kids Preferred

122 Disney XD Preferred

126 Nick Toons Preferred

128 Bloomberg Starter

130 Fox Business Channel Preferred

134 MTV Jams Selecto Total*

134 MTV Jams Preferred

135 MTV 2 Preferred

136 G4 Starter

146 LOGO Preferred

149 MoviePlex Preferred

159 Fox Reality Preferred

161 The Game Show Network Preferred

162 BBC America Preferred

164 Shop NBC Starter

165 Oxygen Preferred

181 Bravo Preferred

182 Fine Living Preferred

183 style. Starter

184 Soap Net Preferred

185 Hallmark Channel Starter

186 KNTV Weather LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

187 KNTV Universal Sports LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

188 KTVU - DTLAT LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

189 KQED- Encore & Life LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

190 KQED- World LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

191 KQED- VMe LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

192 KQED- Kids LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

195 KGO ACCUWEATHER NOW LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

196 KBWB - DT (AZTECA) LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

197 KICU - DTKTV LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

198 KRCB Create (PBS) LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

199 KFTY DT LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

201 Planet Green Preferred

202 SAMCAT PEG LIMITED BASIC - DIGITAL CHANNELS

204 DIY Preferred

205 Retirement Living TV Preferred

215 TeenNick Preferred

216 Nick Too Preferred

220 Discovery Health Preferred

222 Fit TV Preferred

228 BYU Preferred

229 EWTN Starter

230 Trinity Broadcasting Network (TBN) Starter

231 Halogen Preferred

271 Investigation Discovery Preferred

272 The Science Channel Preferred

273 National Geographic Preferred

274 Military Channel Preferred

275 Biography Starter

276 History Channel International Starter

300 Setanta Sports (European Sports) International**

305 TV Globo (Portuguese) International**

306 PFC (Portuguese - Futebol) International**

307 Band Internacional (Portuguese) International**

310 RTP-USA (Portuguese) International**

312 Antenna One (Greek) International**

315 Deustche Welle (German) International**

317 TV5*** (French) International**

319 Raitalia*** (Italian) International**

324 RTN*** (Russian) International**

325 Channel 1 Russia International**

330 TV Japan*** (Japanese) International**

331 Saigon Broadcasting Network*** (Vietnamese) International**

332 TVK24 (Korean) Preferred

336 Zee TV*** (South Asian) International**

337 TV Asia*** (South Asian) International**

338 SET Asia (Sony) (South Asian) International**

340 STAR India PLUS (South Asian) International**

341 STAR India News (South Asian) International**

342 STAR India ONE (South Asian) International**

343 STAR India GOLD (South Asian) International**

349 VIJAY (South Asian/Tamil) International**

354 CTI Zhong Tian (Chinese/Mandarin) International**

355 CCTV-4*** (Chinese/Mandarin) International**

356 Phoenix Info News (Chinese/Mandarin) International**

357 Phoenix North America (Chinese/Mandarin) International**

358 ETTV Super Channel (Chinese/Mandarin) International**

360 Jade Channel International**

367 TFC *** (Tagalog) International**

368 MYX (Filipino) Preferred

369 GMA Pinoy *** (Tagalog) International**

370 GMA Life (Tagalog) International**

400 Comcast Sports Net Preferred

401 Fox Soccer Channel *** Sports Entertainment Package

402 ESPNews Preferred

402 ESPNews Sports Entertainment Package

403 Big Ten Sports Entertainment Package

406 Outdoor Channel Preferred

407 ESPN Classic Preferred

408 Speed Channel *** Sports Entertainment Package

409 TVG-Horseracing Network Preferred

409 TVG-Horseracing Network *** Sports Entertainment Package

410 CSN Plus/Jewelry TV Starter

411 Tennis Channel Sports Entertainment Package

412 MLB Network Preferred

412 MLB Network Sports Entertainment Package

413 Fox College Sports - Atlantic *** Sports Entertainment Package

414 Fox College Sports - Central *** Sports Entertainment Package

415 Fox College Sports - Pacific *** Sports Entertainment Package

416 NBA TV Preferred

416 NBA TV *** Sports Entertainment Package

417 NFL Network Preferred

417 NFL Network Sports Entertainment Package

418 College Sports TV(CSTV) Sports Entertainment Package

419 NHL Network Preferred

419 NHL Network Sports Entertainment Package

420 ESPN U Preferred

421-425 Sports Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

427 NFL Red Zone Sports Entertainment Package

440 NBA Preview Pay-Per-View

441-451 NBA Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

442-445 MLB Extra Innings Pay-Per-View

461-470 NHL/MLB Pay-Per-View Pay-Per-View

471 CMT Pure Country Preferred

472 MTV Hits Preferred

473 VH1 Classic Preferred

474 VH1 Soul Preferred

476 FUSE Preferred

482 Gospel Music Channel Preferred

483 TV One Preferred

484 Great American Country Preferred

486 The Word Preferred

500 Hallmark Movie Channel Starter

501 Turner Classic Movies Preferred

502 WE: Women's Entertainment Preferred

503 Independent Film Channel Preferred

504 Lifetime Movie Network Starter

505 Sundance Channel Preferred

506 Fox Movie Channel Sports Entertainment Package

513 Indieplex Preferred

514 Retroplex Preferred

516 Encore Wam Preferred

518 Encore West Preferred

520 Encore Love West Preferred

522 Encore Mystery West Preferred

524 Encore Westerns West Preferred

528 Encore True Stories West Preferred

530 Encore Action West Preferred

534 Starz - West Premium Channels*

536 Starz Edge - West Premium Channels*

537 Starz In Black Premium Channels*

538 Starz Cinema Premium Channels*

539 Starz Kids & Family Premium Channels*

540 Starz Comedy Premium Channels*

550 HBO - East Premium Channels*

551 HBO - West Premium Channels*

553 HBO2 - West Premium Channels*

555 HBO Signature - West Premium Channels*

557 HBO Family - West Premium Channels*

558 HBO Latino Premium Channels*

559 HBO Comedy Premium Channels*

560 HBO Zone Premium Channels*

561 Cinemax - West Premium Channels*

562 Cinemax - East Premium Channels*

565 Moremax - West Premium Channels*

566 Action Max Premium Channels*

567 Thriller Max Premium Channels*

576 Showtime - West Premium Channels*

578 Showtime Too - West Premium Channels*

580 Showcase - West Premium Channels*

582 Showtime Extreme - West Premium Channels*

583 Showtime Next Premium Channels*

584 Showtime Family Premium Channels*

585 Showtime Women Premium Channels*

586 Flix Preferred

586 Flix (Showtime Plex) Premium Channels*

591 The Movie Channel - West Premium Channels*

593 The Movie Channel Xtra - West* Premium Channels*

600 VeneMovies Selecto Total*

601 Discovery en Espanol** Selecto Total*

602 Fox Sports en Espanol** Selecto Total*

603 Canal 52 MX Selecto Total*

604 Cinelatino** Selecto Total*

605 History en EspaÃ±ol Selecto Total*

606 MTV Tr3s Preferred

606 MTV Tr3s Selecto Total*

607 mun2 Preferred

607 mun2 Selecto Total*

608 CNN en Espanol** Selecto Total*

609 Disney XD Selecto Total*

610 Cine Mexicano** Selecto Total*

611 VideoRola Selecto Total*

612 CBTV Selecto Total*

614 Once TV Selecto Total*

615 Canal Sur Selecto Total*

616 Infinito Selecto Total*

617 TeleFormula Selecto Total*

618 Gol TV Selecto Total*

618 Gol TV Sports Entertainment Package

619 ESPN Deportes Selecto Total*

620 KBWB DT- (AZTECA) Selecto Total*

621 KQED - VMe Selecto Total*

622 KTVU - DTLAT Selecto Total*

626 AYM Sports Selecto Total*

632 Multimedios TV Selecto Total*

641 SUR Mexico Selecto Total*

645 Latele Novela Selecto Total*

646 UtilÃ*sima Selecto Total*

653 Telehit Selecto Total*

654 Ritmoson Latino Selecto Total*

655 TeleRitmo Selecto Total*

656 Bandamax Selecto Total*

658 TBN Enlace Selecto Total*

659 EWTN en EspaÃ±ol Selecto Total*

664 De PelÃ*cula Selecto Total*

665 De PelÃ*cula ClÃ¡sico Selecto Total*

676 Playboy en EspaÃ±ol Selecto Total*

702 KTVU-2 (FOX) HD HDTV - Limited Basic

703 KNTV-HDTV HDTV - Limited Basic

704 KRON-HD HDTV - Limited Basic

705 KPIX-(CBS) HDTV - Limited Basic

706 KICU (IND) HD HDTV - Limited Basic

707 KGO-HDTV HDTV - Limited Basic

709 KQED-HDTV HDTV - Limited Basic

711 ION - HD HDTV - Limited Basic

712 KBCW-HD HDTV - Limited Basic

715 Live Well - HD HDTV - Limited Basic

717 WGN - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

719 QVC - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

720 CSN Bay Area (Check Listings For Times) HDTV - Digital Starter

721 CSN California - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

722 Golf Channel HD HDTV - Digital Starter

723 Versus HD HDTV - Digital Starter

724 ESPN HD HDTV - Digital Starter

725 ESPN2 - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

726 ESPNews HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

726 ESPNews HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

727 NBA TV - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

727 NBA TV - HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

728 NHL Network HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

728 NHL Network HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

729 MLB Network HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

730 NFL NETWORK - HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

730 NFL Network - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

731 Speed Channel HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

732 CBS Sports HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

733 Bravo HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

734 A & E HD HDTV - Digital Starter

735 TBS - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

736 syfy HDTV - Digital Starter

737 TNT HD HDTV - Digital Starter

738 USA - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

739 Universal HD HDTV - Digital Starter

740 TV One HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

741 FX HD HDTV - Digital Starter

742 style HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

743 Spike HD HDTV - Digital Starter

744 G4 - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

745 Comedy Central - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

746 HGTV - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

747 Food Network HD HDTV - Digital Starter

748 truTV - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

750 Discovery - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

751 Animal Planet HD HDTV - Digital Starter

752 TLC HD HDTV - Digital Starter

753 E! HD HDTV - Digital Starter

754 DISCOVERY THEATER - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

756 Science Channel HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

757 National Geographic HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

758 HISTORY - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

759 CNN HD HDTV - Digital Starter

760 Fox News HD HDTV - Digital Starter

761 Fox Business HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

762 CNBC HD HDTV - Digital Starter

763 Disney XD - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

766 Cartoon Network HD HDTV - Digital Starter

767 Nickelodeon HD HDTV - Digital Starter

768 ABC Family HD HDTV - Digital Starter

769 Disney HD HDTV - Digital Starter

771 Planet Green HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

772 Biography - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

774 Headline News HD HDTV - Digital Starter

776 Weather - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

777 BET - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

778 CMT- HD HDTV - Digital Starter

779 Fuse HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

781 VH1 - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

782 MTV - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

783 Palladia (MTV in HD) HDTV - Digital Starter

784 Outdoor Channel - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

785 NFL RedZone HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

786 Tennis Channel - HD HDTV - Sports Entertainment Package

787 MSNBC - HD HDTV - Digital Starter

788 ESPN U - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

789 Turner Classic Movice - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

790 Independent Film Channel - HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

794 WE HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

794 Hallmark Movie Channel HD HDTV - Digital Starter

795 Lifetime HD HDTV - Digital Starter

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD HDTV - Digital Starter

797 MGM HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

798 AMC HD HDTV - Digital Starter

800 PPV Sports and Events Preview Pay-Per-View

801-802 PPV Events Pay-Per-View

801 HBO HD HDTV - Premium Services

802 HBO Signature - HD HDTV - Premium Services

803 HBO 2 - HD HDTV - Premium Services

805 HBO Comedy - HD HDTV - Premium Services

807 HBO Zone - HD HDTV - Premium Services

808 HBO Latino - HD HDTV - Premium Services

809 Encore HD HDTV - Digital Preferred

814 PPV Movies On Demand Pay-Per-View

815-822 PPV Hits Pay-Per-View

816 Starz!-HD HDTV - Premium Services

817 Starz Edge - HD HDTV - Premium Services

818 Starz Comedy - HD HDTV - Premium Services

819 Starz Kids & Family - HD HDTV - Premium Services

825 Showtime-HD HDTV - Premium Services

826 Showtime 2 - HD HDTV - Premium Services

838 Cinemax-HD HDTV - Premium Services

840 Action MAX - HD HDTV - Premium Services

841 Thriller MAX - HD HDTV - Premium Services

847 The Movie Channel - HD HDTV - Premium Services

875 XCESS (Adult Pay-Per-View) Adult PPV

876 Playboy Premium Channels*

876 Playboy Adult PPV

877 Penthouse TV Adult PPV

901 MusicChoice - Hit List Digital Music

902 MusicChoice - Hip-Hop and R&B Digital Music

903 MusicChoice - MC Mixtape Digital Music

904 MusicChoice - Dance/Electronica Digital Music

905 MusicChoice - Rap Digital Music

906 MusicChoice - Hip-Hop Classics Digital Music

907 MusicChoice - Throwback Jamz Digital Music

908 MusicChoice - R&B Classics Digital Music

909 MusicChoice - R&B Soul Digital Music

910 MusicChoice - Gospel Digital Music

911 MusicChoice - Reggae Digital Music

912 MusicChoice - Classic Rock Digital Music

913 MusicChoice - Retro Rock Digital Music

914 MusicChoice - Rock Digital Music

915 MusicChoice - Metal Digital Music

916 MusicChoice - Alternative Digital Music

917 MusicChoice - Classic Alternative Digital Music

918 MusicChoice - Adult Alternative Digital Music

919 MusicChoice - Soft Rock Digital Music

920 MusicChoice - Pop Hits Digital Music

921 MusicChoice - 90's Hits Digital Music

922 MusicChoice - 80's Hits Digital Music

923 MusicChoice - 70's Hits Digital Music

924 MusicChoice - Solid Gold Oldies Digital Music

925 MusicChoice - Party Favorites Digital Music

926 MusicChoice - Film & Screen Digital Music

927 MusicChoice - Kidz Only Digital Music

928 MusicChoice - Toddler Tunes Digital Music

929 MusicChoice - Today's Country Digital Music

930 MusicChoice - True Country Digital Music

931 MusicChoice - Classic Country Digital Music

932 MusicChoice - Contemporary Christian Digital Music

933 MusicChoice - Sounds of the Season Digital Music

934 MusicChoice - Soundscapes Digital Music

935 MusicChoice - Smooth Jazz Digital Music

936 MusicChoice - Jazz Digital Music

937 MusicChoice - Blues Digital Music

938 MusicChoice - Singers & Swing Digital Music

939 MusicChoice - Easy Listening Digital Music

940 MusicChoice - Classical Masterpieces Digital Music

941 MusicChoice - Light Musical Digital Music

942 MusicChoice - Music Urbana Digital Music

943 MusicChoice - Pop Latino Digital Music

944 MusicChoice - Tropicales Digital Music

945 MusicChoice - Mexicana Digital Music

945 MusicChoice - Retro-Active Digital Music

960-989 FM Radio Stations Digital Music





Ch


----------



## chroma601

I am currently visting my mom, who lives in San Francisco. She has a new HDTV set, and I was amazed to find that she has a tiny Comcast box which only outputs RF on ch. 3! She was watching everything stretched!. I plugged the cable directly into her TV's antenna in, and after a long scan, she's getting clear QAM.


I did a search in this thread to try to find out what was where, and of course found many posts discussing the futility of this. It appears she will have to rent a Comcast HD box so she can find her favorite channels, but everything is closed for the holidays today.


I looked at the soundforge link to try to find an up to date list of what is where, but it appears that's a Mac program, and I have a PC (sigh).


Until I can get her an HD box, might someone be kind enough to tell me where The History Channel is? She's also love to have a list of the FM audio channels in the 120's.


Silicon Dust had a partial listing, but didn't have all the 80's channels where I suspect History lives.


I hope someone can help! Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/17828358
> 
> 
> I am currently visting my mom, who lives in San Francisco. She has a new HDTV set, and I was amazed to find that she has a tiny Comcast box which only outputs RF on ch. 3! She was watching everything stretched!. I plugged the cable directly into her TV's antenna in, and after a long scan, she's getting clear QAM.
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread to try to find out what was where, and of course found many posts discussing the futility of this. It appears she will have to rent a Comcast HD box so she can find her favorite channels, but everything is closed for the holidays today.
> 
> 
> I looked at the soundforge link to try to find an up to date list of what is where, but it appears that's a Mac program, and I have a PC (sigh).
> 
> 
> Until I can get her an HD box, might someone be kind enough to tell me where The History Channel is? She's also love to have a list of the FM audio channels in the 120's.
> 
> 
> Silicon Dust had a partial listing, but didn't have all the 80's channels where I suspect History lives.
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help! Happy New Year to all!!



You might try the below link although I can't vouch for it's accuracy, someone in your mom's area would have to do that.

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## chroma601

Thanks, but I'd checked Silicon Dust before and it doesn't cover the channels in the eighties range (80.003, 81.002, etc) where I suspect The History Channel is hiding. Still appreciate the effort. She is amazed at how much better the TV looks and had not seen HDTV before this!


----------



## shortstop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chroma601* /forum/post/17828358
> 
> 
> I am currently visting my mom, who lives in San Francisco. She has a new HDTV set, and I was amazed to find that she has a tiny Comcast box which only outputs RF on ch. 3! She was watching everything stretched!. I plugged the cable directly into her TV's antenna in, and after a long scan, she's getting clear QAM.
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread to try to find out what was where, and of course found many posts discussing the futility of this. It appears she will have to rent a Comcast HD box so she can find her favorite channels, but everything is closed for the holidays today.
> 
> 
> I looked at the soundforge link to try to find an up to date list of what is where, but it appears that's a Mac program, and I have a PC (sigh).
> 
> 
> Until I can get her an HD box, might someone be kind enough to tell me where The History Channel is? She's also love to have a list of the FM audio channels in the 120's.
> 
> 
> Silicon Dust had a partial listing, but didn't have all the 80's channels where I suspect History lives.
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help! Happy New Year to all!!



The tiny box sounds like it is a DTA. It can only tune SD channels. In which case History can be found on channel 62. On the clear QAM set it will be at 94-9. History Channel is also available in HD on channel 758, but you will need to get the HD box since it is encrypted. The digital FM channels will show up listed on the DTA as channels 960 through 989. On clear QAM they will get tuned at channel 121 programs 10-39.


----------



## chroma601

Found it at 94.005. Thanks! I will try to get her the HD box ASAP.


----------



## That Don Guy

Here's what sounds like a strange question: now that NFL Red Zone is done for the season, what happens to the bandwidth? How much bandwidth does a black screen take up (assuming they don't run eight months of the screen they show on the SD channel)?


-- Don


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/17842079
> 
> 
> Here's what sounds like a strange question: now that NFL Red Zone is done for the season, what happens to the bandwidth? How much bandwidth does a black screen take up (assuming they don't run eight months of the screen they show on the SD channel)?
> 
> 
> -- Don



It does not matter how much bandwidth it takes up. Comcast has a bunch of channels they are not even using.


----------



## millerwill

Is the NFL RedZone now finished until next year?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/17847857
> 
> 
> Is the NFL RedZone now finished until next year?



Yes, unless the NFL decides to change its programming during the off-season (which I doubt, as anything they have can air on NFL Network). Since there is only one game per time slot in the postseason, there is no need for it.


-- Don


----------



## fender4645

For you HDHomerun/Silicon Dust fans, a possible CableCARD version being announced at CES:

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/04/hd...coming-to-ces/ 


Speaking of CES, anyone planning on attending? Dave??


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17851305
> 
> 
> For you HDHomerun/Silicon Dust fans, a possible CableCARD version being announced at CES:
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/04/hd...coming-to-ces/
> 
> 
> Speaking of CES, anyone planning on attending? Dave??



Watching this very closely, much better solution, IMO, than the Ceton card. My HDHR is one of the best devices I've ever purchased, right up there with the Sony PS3 and TiVos.


----------



## Keenan

I noticed that Comcast sent through a channel name change for CSNCA... it's now called CSNCD2A, perfectly logical right? What's was wrong with CSNCA?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/17851305
> 
> 
> Speaking of CES, anyone planning on attending? Dave??



'Fraid not this year. When the biggest thing looks to be 3D TV I'll sit this one out. Not to mention the thought of flying now, urk,










Of interest though:

Cable Card tuners for media center PCs.

The plethora of set top boxes that stream from a central PC or the interweb. I've been waiting to upgrade the WD TV box for the networked version or the like. I was in Frys yesterday looking for it and left emptyhanded. I did see other like devices. Odd it that they are in 3 or 4 different locations in the store - the hard drive department, the networking department and the Sling Box/TV Tuner card department.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/17858420
> 
> 
> I noticed that Comcast sent through a channel name change for CSNCA... it's now called CSNCD2A, perfectly logical right? What's was wrong with CSNCA?



If Zap2It is accurate, CSNCA (which still exists) airs Sacramento Kings games; CSNC2DA, presumably meant for markets in the Warriors area where Kings games are blacked out, airs something else besides a blank screen. For example, this Friday, while CSNCA airs the Kings-Warriors game (which is also on CSNBA), CSNCD2A is airing St. Mary's-USF followed by San Diego-Santa Clara. The next night, while CSNCA airs Kings-Nuggets, CSNCD2A airs Sharks-Red Wings.

*EDIT:* This site has the CSN California listings; CSNCD2A airs the "Non-Kings Territory" shows (as well as, presumably, anything listed on "CSN Plus" that are on against Kings games).


-- Don


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/17859616
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not this year. When the biggest thing looks to be 3D TV I'll sit this one out. Not to mention the thought of flying now, urk,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of interest though:
> 
> Cable Card tuners for media center PCs.
> 
> The plethora of set top boxes that stream from a central PC or the interweb. I've been waiting to upgrade the WD TV box for the networked version or the like. I was in Frys yesterday looking for it and left emptyhanded. I did see other like devices. Odd it that they are in 3 or 4 different locations in the store - the hard drive department, the networking department and the Sling Box/TV Tuner card department.



Over the holiday, I was in Fry's and picked up the Acer Aspire Revo Nettop for $339 (Dual-core Atom 330, 2GB of RAM, ION graphics) and it's been pretty freakin' awesome. Connected it to my office 32in LCD (soon to be replaced with a 47" 120Hz) via HDMI. It took a bit of leg work to get the appropriate codecs installed but I can now watch downloaded 720/1080p content in all of it's glory while only using 65W of power. The only bummer is that the codecs that utilize the ION GPU aren't really there for Linux yet so I'm stuck with using Win 7 (included with the box) for the time being.


----------



## Cal1981

I did a 3 box swap at my local Comcast office yesterday:


1. Had an HD-DVR on an SD TV that I had a one year promo on that expired and swapped it for a Pace SD-DVR (A bit of history: In 2007 I had to return three Pace SD-DVRs because of various hardware failures. The local CC rep finally gave me a Moto 3416 DVR with a very generous discount for a year)


2. Swapped my DCH3416 DVR for a new DCX3400 model with the 320GB drive


3. Swapped a DCT700 SD STB for a Pace RNG110 HD STB.


The Pace DVR refused to pull down more than 50% of the channels below 110. After 5 hours and several attempts by Comcast to initialize the box, on their recommendation, I brought it back and exchanged it for another one. The same rep laughed and surmised that any contact that I had with the Pace DVR obviously jinxed the unit but hopefully this one would work. At the same time, she waived the monthly charges for a full year. Isn't pity a wonderful thing?







Well the second unit is working and it is much quieter than the earlier Pace units that I had.


The Moto 3400 is a nice looking box although it's front display could be a bit dimmer and it has a bright blue power button light. It has native switchable resolution capabliity BUT when you change from a 1080i to a 720P channel there is a significant black screen pause, probably due to HDMI handshaking again. It's not worth it to me so I left it at 1080i. The PQ is about the same as the 3416 from what I can see so far. It seems to respond to the remote fairly quickly. There is a noticeable flicker when the onscreen menus or info tags change but it's not a show stopper. We'll see how it goes.


The Pace 110 HD box(non-dvr) seems to be very nice. It too has native resolution capability and a lot of other options like auto-pillar. The rep told me that they had carried the Moto DCX3200 but had a host of returns for various issues. The Pace appeared to be more reliable. It is a relatively small box and is no more than 2-3" high.


Now for some real news. The rep told me that sometime during this quarter Comcast is going to do away with the additional charges for HD on digitial outlets in favor of a uniform $8 fee. The bigger news is that sometime in the second quarter, CC intends to roll out its version of the multi-room DVR, similar to AT&T's. The reps got some initial overview and training this week.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

they added Ovation Ch. 280, The Africa Channel Ch. 297, and SiTV Ch. 477 a few days ago.


----------



## fxhomie

New member here, chiming in with my recent experience switching from Comcast DTA for an old 13" Mitsu to Viewsonic 24" as the second TV.


Autoscanned the channels, stopped at 125. Does that mean Marin Comcast is a 800Mhz system? Anyway, after the scan stopped, I was able to get the local OTAs in HD, directly thru the cable. I thought great, no box needed. Unfortunately, this lasted only a few minutes, as soon all the digital channels said "No signal." No OTA HD now. The only channels I can get are the analog (Limited Basic) ones, 2-34. Are channels 35 and up now encrypted in Marin?


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/17918210
> 
> 
> New member here, chiming in with my recent experience switching from Comcast DTA for an old 13" Mitsu to Viewsonic 24" as the second TV.
> 
> 
> Autoscanned the channels, stopped at 125. Does that mean Marin Comcast is a 800Mhz system? Anyway, after the scan stopped, I was able to get the local OTAs in HD, directly thru the cable. I thought great, no box needed. Unfortunately, this lasted only a few minutes, as soon all the digital channels said "No signal." No OTA HD now. The only channels I can get are the analog (Limited Basic) ones, 2-34. Are channels 35 and up now encrypted in Marin?



Go to silicondust's website to find out what is available in your location:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us


----------



## walk

Channels 35 or so and up are encrypted yes, but it sounds like you only did an NTSC (analog) scan.


You need to scan for *digital channels* (QAM). On most sets this is a different option. It should find a few, including some HD channels, like the local networks.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/17919603
> 
> 
> Channels 35 or so and up are encrypted yes, but it sounds like you only did an NTSC (analog) scan.
> 
> 
> You need to scan for *digital channels* (QAM). On most sets this is a different option. It should find a few, including some HD channels, like the local networks.



I did scan for digital channels. Initially I got the OTA HD channels, but several minutes later the signal went away. When I rescanned (all channels-digital and analog) only the analog channels came through. No digital channels. It's as if Comcast could read the QAM tuner through the coax!


Think I'll go get the Pace RNG110 for HD. It's small and can go behind the TV in a custom cabinet. We've got the HD Digital Preferred Package coming into the house.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/17920012
> 
> 
> I did scan for digital channels. Initially I got the OTA HD channels, but several minutes later the signal went away. When I rescanned (all channels-digital and analog) only the analog channels came through. No digital channels. It's as if Comcast could read the QAM tuner through the coax!
> 
> 
> Think I'll go get the Pace RNG110 for HD. It's small and can go behind the TV in a custom cabinet. We've got the HD Digital Preferred Package coming into the house.



You can go to the silicondust website I linked to, find out which QAM channels are unencrypyted, and enter the channel numbers directly and see if the tuner can find that channel.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17920239
> 
> 
> You can go to the silicondust website I linked to, find out which QAM channels are unencrypyted, and enter the channel numbers directly and see if the tuner can find that channel.



thanks..


----------



## rxp19

Good deal on Comcast HSI


16Mbs Performance for 6 or 12months - $19.99 for new subscribers, $29.99 for existing subscribers


I haven't tried upgrading myself, but it looks like it's a valid deal for customers in the bay area. [ link ]


Also, you can get a $0 lease on a Wireless N Router (Netgear WNR3500). Just pay $9.95 for shipping. It's a lease so you need to return the wireless router to Comcast if you end your service. www.comcast.com/wirelessrouter


----------



## walk

That link mentions "Double Play" (internet + voice) which is not available here, but it might be worth a try.



**To clarify, they might have "Double Play" for TV+internet or TV+voice but they don't un-bundle TV in this market, you can't get internet+voice - I know I tried. The only way to get internet and voice from Comcast is "Triple Play" which is all 3 (for $99/mo).


(I signed up for Skype instead..)


----------



## reel_fan

Any ideas when we may see the DVR upgrade? Will we be last as usual?

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/14/co...mains-elusive/


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/17935544
> 
> 
> Any ideas when we may see the DVR upgrade? Will we be last as usual?
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/14/co...mains-elusive/



A28 eh? You think sooner than. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## rsra13

That new features look actually good.


----------



## clau

I have the newer Motorola 3400X HD DVR. It only comes with 160GB of storage. Is there any way to add an external eSATA drive to expand capacity? Do they have the 320GB models available yet? TIA.


----------



## avekevin

Has anyone noticed color weirdness on some NBC shows of late? I just got a new TV set (Samsung UN55B8500), and I am trying to adjust the picture to my liking. Getting accurate skin tone on some NBC shows is proving to be a challenge.


In particular, the skin tone appears overstaturated, reddish-yellow, and with a lack of detail (pasty looking, without shadow detail). I was watching both Leno and Conan last night and it was particularly bad. Flipping channels, I did not experience the same problem.


Is it the feed or do I need to continue to tweek?


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avekevin* /forum/post/17972536
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed color weirdness on some NBC shows of late? I just got a new TV set (Samsung UN55B8500), and I am trying to adjust the picture to my liking. Getting accurate skin tone on some NBC shows is proving to be a challenge.
> 
> 
> In particular, the skin tone appears overstaturated, reddish-yellow, and with a lack of detail (pasty looking, without shadow detail). I was watching both Leno and Conan last night and it was particularly bad. Flipping channels, I did not experience the same problem.
> 
> 
> Is it the feed or do I need to continue to tweek?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin



pasty looking? but that's what conan's skin tone is! i haven't noticed anything different but i'm not as picky about my colors.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/17979651
> 
> 
> pasty looking? but that's what conan's skin tone is!



























from another pasty skinned redhead


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/17957500
> 
> 
> I have the newer Motorola 3400X HD DVR. It only comes with 160GB of storage. Is there any way to add an external eSATA drive to expand capacity? Do they have the 320GB models available yet? TIA.



They have, or at least had one up here in Santa Rosa when I had to rent one to see an HBO show that was available in HD via OnDemand since Comcast decided we didn't want HBO Signature in HD. It has a 320GB HDD as noted in the model number on the bottom of the box.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got my bill yesterday and included in it was flier suggesting that only Triple Play bundles are available to new subscribers. That can't be right. What if someone just wants TV? It says the "HD Preferred, HD Plus, HD Preferred Plus and HD Premier" are no longer available new subscriptions (as of 1/9/10).

_Update: just checked their site and it looks you can still get services individually. Somebody needs to better review these fliers before they go out._


----------



## wco81

Don't they have to provide basic to people who want it?


----------



## john_o

Horrible pixelation 20 minutes into the premier of Caprica, both on Friday night and the replay on Saturday. Anyone else see this?


TiVo Series 3 HD. Haven't seen anything this bad for about 2 years.


----------



## snidely

Got back to town about 3PM (Sunday) Couldn't watch end of game because no cable. No internet. Called and was told there was a known "widespread" outage in my area (downtown 94612).

Still out at 9:15PM. Don't know when it went out - but shows from last nite recorded.

(Writing this using my BBerry as a modem on the T-Mobile network.)


...mike


----------



## emailchristof

I picked up a box at the Service Center. They had me go back to the Service Center for an older box. A week later, they sent another tech and gave me a new DCX. It works wonderfully!


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_o* /forum/post/17994214
> 
> 
> Horrible pixelation 20 minutes into the premier of Caprica, both on Friday night and the replay on Saturday. Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> TiVo Series 3 HD. Haven't seen anything this bad for about 2 years.



That looks like dropouts, breaks or errors in the transmission. Could be anything. There was nothing like this in the D* broadcast.


----------



## AndyN

Anyone in the Fremont Warm Springs area noticing spotty internet connections? For 1/2 hour to 1 hour windows I get no internet scattered throughout the day. I don't see any local construction except for the 680 overpass work on Warren. Is it just me?


----------



## Grampa

I'm trying to help my brother, who lives in Santa Rosa, and has a very low income. He gets Basic Cable (or whatever the lowest tier is called) from Comcast, so I believe he does not qualify for their DTA. The OTA reception is also not very good where he lives. He uses a TV tuner card in his PC to watch TV.


The TV tuner card (a combo ATSC/NTSC) recently stopped working. He could replace it with the same card for about $40. I'm trying to decide whether it would make sense for him to get a card that also has QAM, which would cost a little more. From reading this thread, it looks like there are very few clear QAM channels delivered to Comcast Basic Cable customers. In other words, a QAM tuner would not expand the number of channels he gets over Basic Cable. Is that correct?


Thanks.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18022996
> 
> 
> I'm trying to help my brother, who lives in Santa Rosa, and has a very low income. He gets Basic Cable (or whatever the lowest tier is called) from Comcast, so I believe he does not qualify for their DTA. The OTA reception is also not very good where he lives. He uses a TV tuner card in his PC to watch TV.
> 
> 
> The TV tuner card (a combo ATSC/NTSC) recently stopped working. He could replace it with the same card for about $40. I'm trying to decide whether it would make sense for him to get a card that also has QAM, which would cost a little more. From reading this thread, it looks like there are very few clear QAM channels delivered to Comcast Basic Cable customers. In other words, a QAM tuner would not expand the number of channels he gets over Basic Cable. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The DTA is available to him, but it will probably not be free like it would be if he was on Expanded Basic or Digital. A QAM tuner will give the best possible quality recording on a computer. The QAM encoded versions of the analogs and the HD Broadcast Network channels should always be available without encryption. Expanded Basic channels like MTV/ESPN/HGTV, etc. are probably in the clear today, but may not be in the future. They may move these QAM channels into the channel region blocked by the Limited Basic notch filter, or they could turn on the rudimentary encryption supported by the DTA boxes like they have in other parts of the country.


See this web site for the digital channels currently in the clear:
http://www.hdhomerun.com/hdhomerun/channels_us 


- Mike


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18024583
> 
> 
> The DTA is available to him, but it will probably not be free like it would be if he was on Expanded Basic or Digital. A QAM tuner will give the best possible quality recording on a computer. The QAM encoded versions of the analogs and the HD Broadcast Network channels should always be available without encryption. Expanded Basic channels like MTV/ESPN/HGTV, etc. are probably in the clear today, but may not be in the future. They may move these QAM channels into the channel region blocked by the Limited Basic notch filter, or they could turn on the rudimentary encryption supported by the DTA boxes like they have in other parts of the country.
> 
> 
> See this web site for the digital channels currently in the clear:
> http://www.hdhomerun.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
> 
> 
> - Mike



Thanks very much. I looked at that site earlier, but which of those channels are in the clear? Surely not all 126 channels (zip 95407).


Also, regarding the DTA that might be available from Comcast: is that essentially a QAM tuner which outputs to NTSC (plus some filters or decryption)? In other words, would a QAM tuner take the place of the DTA, or would both be used?


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18024713
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. I looked at that site earlier, but which of those channels are in the clear? Surely not all 126 channels (zip 95407).
> 
> 
> Also, regarding the DTA that might be available from Comcast: is that essentially a QAM tuner which outputs to NTSC (plus some filters or decryption)? In other words, would a QAM tuner take the place of the DTA, or would both be used?



If a channel shows up on the HDhomerun site, it's Clear QAM. However, the list may be from a user that does not have any filters on their line, so you may not get the channels that are on the RF channels in your notch filter range.


The DTA is just decoding the QAM channels and outputting on coax RF channel 3. There are no A/V connections (red/white/yellow RCA) at all and most certainly no HD output. If you use a computer QAM tuner you do not need a DTA for it to function. However, you could use the DTA separately connected to a TV if you want your QAM channels to show the correct channel numbers. Using Clear QAM on a TV's internal tuner is usually a pain since Comcast makes no effort to make this easy and some CSR's will even tell you it's not possible.


- Mike


----------



## Grampa

Great. It's probably worth a try to upgrade the tuner card, then. He uses Vista Media Center Edition, so that might be able to scan what comes over the cable and put it into the channel guide. Might not work, but worth a try, and in any case, the quality should be better.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18024869
> 
> 
> Great. It's probably worth a try to upgrade the tuner card, then. He uses Vista Media Center Edition, so that might be able to scan what comes over the cable and put it into the channel guide. Might not work, but worth a try, and in any case, the quality should be better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Might want to consider the yet to be released CableCARD version of the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun network device. 


I'm not sure of the timeline for release but you could follow this forum to stay abreast of developments.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18024924
> 
> 
> Might want to consider the yet to be released CableCARD version of the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun network device.



It looks great, but it's probably out of his price range. Even the $40 to replace his original tuner card is a stretch.


My brother has cable internet as well as Basic Cable. What are the chances that they filter out (as opposed to scrambling) ALL of the digital channels?


keenan, I see you're from Santa Rosa. Do you have any idea what kind of filter they use when they provide Basic Cable?


FWIW, I remember years ago I ordered cable internet, and after a few months discovered that they had neglected to put any filters on the line -- I essentially had channels 2-99 for free for the better part of a year before they figured it out.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18026482
> 
> 
> It looks great, but it's probably out of his price range. Even the $40 to replace his original tuner card is a stretch.
> 
> 
> My brother has cable internet as well as Basic Cable. What are the chances that they filter out (as opposed to scrambling) ALL of the digital channels?
> 
> 
> keenan, I see you're from Santa Rosa. Do you have any idea what kind of filter they use when they provide Basic Cable?
> 
> 
> FWIW, I remember years ago I ordered cable internet, and after a few months discovered that they had neglected to put any filters on the line -- I essentially had channels 2-99 for free for the better part of a year before they figured it out.



I have Comcast limited basic service in San Jose, The filter is a notch filter. That means it filters out a chunk of bandwidth in the middle of the band, and I get channels both above and (mostly analog) below the filtered out chunk. Most of the channels that are filtered out are analog, so, at the moment at least, I am getting most of the extended basic channels in clear QAM.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18030020
> 
> 
> I have Comcast limited basic service in San Jose, The filter is a notch filter. That means it filters out a chunk of bandwidth in the middle of the band, and I get channels both above and (mostly analog) below the filtered out chunk. Most of the channels that are filtered out are analog, so, at the moment at least, I am getting most of the extended basic channels in clear QAM.



Thanks, that's encouraging. Plus, aren't cable companies required to transmit the local and network broadcast channels, which are now digital? Wouldn't that mean that most of the Limited Basic channels will have to remain unencrypted and unblocked, and will also be of better quality in their digital versions? I guess that's what miimura said in his first response, but it didn't sink in.


New Egg has a Hauppauge HVR 1250 hybrid tuner for $49, so the price difference is small. It gets decent reviews -- weak on the analog side because it lacks onboard hardware decoding, but since most of the limited basic channels have digital versions, it should do the job.


I want to thank everybody who has responded. It's been a big help.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18030020
> 
> 
> I have Comcast limited basic service in San Jose, The filter is a notch filter. That means it filters out a chunk of bandwidth in the middle of the band, and I get channels both above and (mostly analog) below the filtered out chunk. Most of the channels that are filtered out are analog, so, at the moment at least, I am getting most of the extended basic channels in clear QAM.



Most of the analog channels that used to be in the notch range have been removed as a part of the WOM migration. I looked at the HDhomerun site with the Santa Rosa zip code given earlier and a number of Expanded Basic channels are on RF channel 60, which must be in the middle of the notch range. So, someone with a notch filter on their line would not get those clear QAM channels.


- Mike


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18030276
> 
> 
> Most of the analog channels that used to be in the notch range have been removed as a part of the WOM migration. I looked at the HDhomerun site with the Santa Rosa zip code given earlier and a number of Expanded Basic channels are on RF channel 60, which must be in the middle of the notch range. So, someone with a notch filter on their line would not get those clear QAM channels.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I'm trying to understand how to read that site. Assuming there is a notch filter, is it safe to assume that broadcast channels like KRON, KTVU, etc. would fall outside of it? Also, wouldn't the top end of the filter likely be below RF channel 100, since those above 100 were typically digital before the conversion and most people required a set-top box to view them? Looking at my own area (Seattle, 98112), the Limited Cable offerings from Comcast appear consistent with having a notch filter covering channels above 29 and below 75. All Limited Cable offerings fall outside that window. This is also consistent with the HDHomerun site, since nearly all of the channels listed there fall outside this range.


Unfortunately, it's more difficult to see the pattern in 95407. For some reason, Comcast's channel lineup tool does not provide a drop-down box for selecting the various tiers, so I can't see what's included in Limited Basic. Moreover, the HDHomerun site has two lists for Comcast at that zip code, and these lists differ substantially.


In the first list (127 channels) channels that should not be included in Limited Basic, like TNT and ESPN, are at 75-7 and 75-8, respectively, where as channels that look like broadcast stations (KNTV, KICU) are at 75-1 and 75-2. The second list (126 channels) has similar anomalies, although a narrower window could be drawn that would block most of what I guess are the Expanded Basic channels.


Perhaps the filter is broader, and simply blocks a lot of broadcast channels, or it's narrower and admits more Expanded Basic channels. Or perhaps they are in transition, and channels are in the process of being moved. I guess the only way to tell for sure is to get the QAM tuner and hook it up.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18030261
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's encouraging. Plus, aren't cable companies required to transmit the local and network broadcast channels, which are now digital? Wouldn't that mean that most of the Limited Basic channels will have to remain unencrypted and unblocked, and will also be of better quality in their digital versions? I guess that's what miimura said in his first response, but it didn't sink in.
> 
> 
> New Egg has a Hauppauge HVR 1250 hybrid tuner for $49, so the price difference is small. It gets decent reviews -- weak on the analog side because it lacks onboard hardware decoding, but since most of the limited basic channels have digital versions, it should do the job.
> 
> 
> I want to thank everybody who has responded. It's been a big help.



You might try asking AVS member TPeterson who is a frequent contributor to this thread, he seems to be very well versed in the ins and outs of the TV tuner card world. Not that others here aren't as well, his name came to mind first is all.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/member.php?u=36206


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18026482
> 
> 
> My brother has cable internet as well as Basic Cable.



How much is he paying for Internet? If more than $25, there may be potential cost savings available.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18031288
> 
> 
> You might try asking AVS member TPeterson who is a frequent contributor to this thread, he seems to be very well versed in the ins and outs of the TV tuner card world. Not that others here aren't as well, his name came to mind first is all.



Interesting page that you linked there, Jim. I see that two folks posted questions for me but, AFAIK, there's no mechanism for me to be notified of them directly, unlike PMs.










Mike Miimura's posts for Grampa are right on the money and all that I can add really is the reminder that the Comcast published "channel numbers" have no fixed relationship with the actual rf channels used. AIUI, the FCC says that the broadcast locals must be carried such that Basic Cable subscribers (like me) can tune them and so far that has meant that they must not be encrypted. Everything else is Comcast's call and subject to corporate whim. And, IMO, that's perfectly fine, since they have a right to ensure that only people who pay for content can receive that content. I just wish that they'd use a less random-seeming layout for the clear QAM stations' rf assignments. (The good news on that front is that they're now assigning virtual channel numbers to nearly all of the broadcast locals so that after you do a channel scan you can more easily pick them out. The bad news is that the VC assignments for some stations seem to come and go, giving some QAM tuners fits)


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18033736
> 
> 
> How much is he paying for Internet? If more than $25, there may be potential cost savings available.



I don't know what he's paying for his Comcast internet, but his Limited Basic is about $12 per month for a year.


The problem with Comcast's published channel numbers, at least at the moment, is that I am unable to tell what is available on Limited Basic: I put in his address, but the channel lineup does not allow me to sort by service tier. When I go to the HDHomeRun site, I can sort of guess which channels are unlikely to be blocked, but I can't tell for sure.


At this point, I'm going on the assumption that most or all of what is available on Limited Basic will also be available on unblocked clear QAM, so an analog tuner may not even be necessary. Plus there will likely be a few channels coming in over QAM that would not otherwise be available on Limited Basic. Or at least I can ignore some of the complaints about the poor quality of analog from the cheaper hybrid tuners.


Since he has to replace his tuner anyway in order to watch any TV at all, he might as well replace it with a tuner that offers QAM (his existing tuner does not). To that end, I started a thread over at the HTPC forum asking for recommendations.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18035391
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm going on the assumption that most or all of what is available on Limited Basic will also be available on unblocked clear QAM, so an analog tuner may not even be necessary.



This is a safe assumption and it includes the local broadcast channels in HD as well. The digital version of the Expanded Basic lineup is still available unencrypted, has been for about 9 mos or so, but it will be encrypted sometime soon so don't be surprised when those channels disappear.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/18034643
> 
> 
> Interesting page that you linked there, Jim. I see that two folks posted questions for me but, AFAIK, there's no mechanism for me to be notified of them directly, unlike PMs.



Yeah, it's a bit weird, I'm not entirely sure of it's value or method of use.


----------



## DAP

Wow, my post seems to have caused more confusion than it cleared up.


I will attempt to clarify.


The filter cut off bandwidth appears to be between 290 MHz and about 500 MHz

If you want channel numbers, it means that the filter kills channels 35 to 69.


Channel numbers are NOT in frequency order! T7 through T13 are below channel 2 (these channels are used for uplink data to the cable company (outgoing cable modem & cable box signals). Channels 95-99, and 14 through 22 fall between channels 6 and 7.


I currently get ALL limited basic channels in clear QAM, and MOST extended basic channels in clear QAM. The extended basic channels I expect will eventually disappear.


All OTA HD stations that I get on cable appear as analog, clear QAM SD, AND clear QAM HD


All channels I get in clear QAM HD, I also get OTA in 8VSB HD.

I get MORE HD OTA than I get by purchasing limited basic cable.


I get limited basic because it was the only way to get Internet access at my location at a reasonable price. If AT&T ever gets their act together and gets DSL to my location, I would probably switch. $25/month is a rather high price for a 1 Mb/s connection.


----------



## Keenan

What confusion?




BTW, not sure if it's still available, but you can/could get 16/2 HSI for $29.99 for a year, no strings. I agree that $25 per mo is way too high for a 1mb connection. Comcast has been advertising on TV some form of HSI for 19.99 per mo, not sure what tier is it though. In any case I think you can do better than what you're paying/getting now.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18035804
> 
> 
> This is a safe assumption and it includes the local broadcast channels in HD as well. The digital version of the Expanded Basic lineup is still available unencrypted, has been for about 9 mos or so, but it will be encrypted sometime soon so don't be surprised when those channels disappear.



Understood. That's the way it is in Seattle. Virtually everything listed on HDHomerun is either a broadcast channel, a city-run channel, home shopping, cspan, or the like. Very different when you use my brother's zip code. But since he gets very poor OTA reception where he lives (southwest of town, off of Todd Road), and he probably won't want to install a fancy antenna, he's kind of stuck. Even his cheap $12 cable deal will only last a year, and then will go up in price.


What he really needs is more money.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Comcast has started to encrypt the Expanded Basic QAM signals in some markets. I believe it is only a matter of time before everything except Basic Cable and Basic Cable HD are encrypted. I have even heard that some cable companies encrypt the basic cable channels, forcing all users to use a cable box.


If you want to get an idea of what Basic Cable includes, just look at the channel lineup from channel 2 to about 30 or 35. Those are your basic Cable channels. Mostly the OTA channels from the area and some other stuff they throw in.


Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18036403
> 
> 
> Understood. That's the way it is in Seattle. Virtually everything listed on HDHomerun is either a broadcast channel, a city-run channel, home shopping, cspan, or the like. Very different when you use my brother's zip code. But since he gets very poor OTA reception where he lives (southwest of town, off of Todd Road), and he probably won't want to install a fancy antenna, he's kind of stuck. Even his cheap $12 cable deal will only last a year, and then will go up in price.
> 
> 
> What he really needs is more money.



Yeah, it's always about more money.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18036993
> 
> 
> Comcast has started to encrypt the Expanded Basic QAM signals in some markets. I believe it is only a matter of time before everything except Basic Cable and Basic Cable HD are encrypted. I have even heard that some cable companies encrypt the basic cable channels, forcing all users to use a cable box.
> 
> 
> If you want to get an idea of what Basic Cable includes, just look at the channel lineup from channel 2 to about 30 or 35. Those are your basic Cable channels. Mostly the OTA channels from the area and some other stuff they throw in.
> 
> 
> Greg



Yes, in some WA/OR markets they've already encrypted the Expanded Basic lineup and they'll be doing it here at some point.


Depending on the system there will be some channels in the 70 to 190 range as well. The local broadcast stations' subchannels are in the 180-190 range and they are clear-QAM as well.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18037054
> 
> 
> Yes, in some WA/OR markets they've already encrypted the Expanded Basic lineup and they'll be doing it here at some point.



I'm in Seattle, where I think they've done this. I have some flavor of digital service, so I get a good range of channels. However, I have a nice HDTV in an upstairs room that doesn't get much use. I used to feed it the raw cable and was able to view almost everything, including HD, without an additional cable box. Now I need to use their DTA, which I think is analog. I would need to rent another box to get HD in that room.


----------



## sydyen

DAP wrote:


> The filter cut off bandwidth appears to be between 290 MHz and about 500 MHz

> If you want channel numbers, it means that the filter kills channels 35 to 69.


gfbuchanan wrote:


> Comcast has started to encrypt the Expanded Basic QAM signals in

> some markets. I believe it is only a matter of time before everything

> except Basic Cable and Basic Cable HD are encrypted.


TPeterson wrote:


> Everything else is Comcast's call and subject to corporate whim.

> And, IMO, that's perfectly fine, since they have a right to ensure

> that only people who pay for content can receive that content.


Unfortunately for all Expanded subscribers, Comcast's goal is not "to ensure that only people who pay for content can receive that content", it is to screw more revenue out of the Expanded subscribers.


The blockers that worked for years to prevent Basic subscribers watching analog Expanded channels can prevent Basic subscribers watching clear QAM Expanded channels.


- Expanded is being broadcast in clear QAM on channels outside 30-70.

- Basic subscribers could not tune Expanded if clear QAM was broadcast over 40-50

- Comcast claims the right to encrypt Expanded because Basic subscribers are 'stealing'


Comcasts want to force all Expanded subscribers to use STBs at every outlet in the house except the first three (at the same time reducing the quaality of digital to analog and 16:9 to 4:3).


- Before the transition here, Comcast was broadcasting Expanded above 70.

- After the transition almost all of Expanded was being broadcast in the 40's as well.

- My timed recordings were set up on the assumption that broadcasting in the 40's was the long term intent.

- Wrong, the clear QAM 40's disappeared instead.


There is no justification to encrypt Expanded subscribers and force subscribers into using STBs. If Expanded channels were broadcast in clear QAM over 41-49 the Basic subscribers could not watch them.


Expanded is the largest percentage of subscribers, and encryption will force them to have an STB at every outlet. Most homes have more than three outlets, so the 'freebie STBs' are a token.


Encyption is nothing more than a Comcast strategy to force STBs on their Expanded subscribers and boost revenues from them.


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18040867
> 
> 
> Most homes have more than three outlets, so the 'freebie STBs' are a token.



What's this about three free STBs? I have one HD DVR that I pay a monthly fee for, plus two free DTAs, which appear to transmit the channels in analog. Does your service provide three STBs that will transmit in HD?


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grampa* /forum/post/18041229
> 
> 
> What's this about three free STBs? I have one HD DVR that I pay a monthly fee for, plus two free DTAs, which appear to transmit the channels in analog. Does your service provide three STBs that will transmit in HD?



The expanded basic channels that are at issue here are SD, so there is no reason to provide free HD boxes. The low picture quality DTA's are the only "free" boxes. The first box is usually "included" in the price of whatever package you have. So the number 3 comes from one "included" and two "free".


If you got a second DVR you might have to pay "Box Rental" plus "DVR Fee" plus "Additional Digital Outlet" fees.


- Mike


----------



## Grampa

Ok, thanks. I'm in Seattle, so it might be slightly different here, but, unlike my brother, I do have a package that includes HD. As I recall, an HD box was included in my service, but I upgraded to a DVR for a fee. I use that box for my home theater in the basement. I then got the two free low picture quality DTAs, which I use for older TV sets in the house. I have an HDTV upstairs, but that wasn't a problem until a couple of months ago when Comcast moved or encrypted all but the Limited Basic channels. Now I can get the higher tier channels using one of the free DTAs, but I can't get them in HD as I could before.


So I'm a good example of sydyen's point: in order to keep the same quality service I had before, I need to get another Comcast cable box. I was just wondering whether I might be entitled to a second or third box as part of the service.


----------



## Xn0r

FYI: For the Comcast internet users here, a few days ago Comcast announced a trial of IPv6 for HSI subscribers. Some of you may want to check this out. More info here: http://www.comcast6.net/


----------



## sydyen

HD and 16:9 are synonyms to a lot of people because the distinction between wide screen viewing and screen resolution has not been well drawn.


My daughter records everything in SD on her HD PVR because HD takes four times the disk space and she reckoned "there's no difference anyway". The PVR has dual tuners so I recorded a tennis match concurrently on SD and HD and compared the two.


On her TV (a metric size of around 32") I was hard pressed to tell the difference between SD PAL 16:9 and HD PAL 16:9. Back-to-back was okay, but if I left the room and walked back in I could not say for sure which resolution was being played. In case it was the PVR I watched the stations live with the same result, too hard to tell.


PAL is better than NTSC to start with, so the difference between SD NTSC 16:9 and HD NTSC 16:9 may be more pronounced. However, I do believe many viewers cannot recognize the difference between a 16:9 SD and a 16:9 HD transmission. The bottom line: HD is very much in the eyes of the beholder (and screen size).


Comcast has had trouble upgrading subscribers to the HD tiers because so many believe they already have it on the 16:9 clear QAM channels.


The bottom end STBs (including the free DTAs) reduce OTA HD stations to analog 4:3. Both full screen 4:3 and letterboxed 16:9 cut the viewing area to 75%, and that's obvious to every viewer. It may be acceptable to someone viewing on an old TV, but it sucks for anyone with an LCD.


Encrypting the Expanded channels does two things, most subscribers will need more STBs and they lose widescreen on everything.


That why Comcast's strategy boosts revenues in two different ways:


- encourage [force?] Expanded subscribers up to the HD tier to get widescreen back

- encourage [force?] Expanded subscribers to lease more STBs (one for every access point)


----------



## iforsevilla

Just moved to vegas from sf and the same thing is being done here by cox communications. They sell you the basic 2-17 and expanded basic 17-100 all in analog signal. To get the digital/hd pix you have to pay $6 for the box and $10 for the digital upgrade. Even with the hd box if you view channels 2-100 its all in analog. you got to go to the 700 channels to pick up the hd digital ones. Meanwhile, my tv tuner can pick up the basic channels (which is broadcast in hd for free ota) in hd via direct coax connection. So why pay 30 bucks for the same thing you get for free ota. maybe they add a few channels more but heck its all reruns anyways.


----------



## MikeSM

Just FYI - I heard from a friend today that Comcast is planning on deploying SDV here in the Bay Area soon. That means more HS channels are coming, but also all the pain involved with SDV for Tivo and cablecard customers....


----------



## hcady

Got a message on my dvr last night, the new improved guide will be downloaded on Feb 9th. Check comcast.com for the new guide. My last bill had a note that with the march billing the additional outlet fee would be eliminated and a new lower package prices would be in effect: $8.00 for HD converter, $6.99 SD DVR and $15.95 for HD DVR service, no mention of a fee for the SD converter. Also changing the HD equipment $7 fee to a $7 HD technology fee including equipment (looks like just a change of terms).


----------



## Grampa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18043559
> 
> 
> However, I do believe many viewers cannot recognize the difference between a 16:9 SD and a 16:9 HD transmission. The bottom line: HD is very much in the eyes of the beholder (and screen size).



I can tell the difference on my upstairs HDTV (a 40" XBR), and especially on my basement projector (96"). My upstairs TV has two coax inputs, one for cable and the other for UHF/VHF ("antenna"). I never used the DTA for that TV. Instead, I fed the raw Comcast cable into the antenna input, which picked up analog and clear QAM. For the other input, I used an old VCR as an RF modulator and took the output of my Comcast HD box and sent it upstairs to the TV (the same cable takes the IR signal back down to the basement to control the cable box). The result was satisfactory in that most of the HD stations I got were available in clear QAM and came in beautifully. I could get blocked stations by switching to the other input. They didn't look as good, but we don't watch much TV in that room anyway.


Now, by blocking much of the clear QAM content, Comcast has vastly decreased the amount of high quality video available on that TV. However, I don't think I'll rent another box unless it's close to free. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18046925
> 
> 
> Just FYI - I heard from a friend today that Comcast is planning on deploying SDV here in the Bay Area soon. That means more HS channels are coming, but also all the pain involved with SDV for Tivo and cablecard customers....



Oh joy... Hope TiVo has those SDV adapters ready to go before it happens.


Must be cheaper to this than do actual physical upgrades to the existing 750MHz systems.


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18046925
> 
> 
> Just FYI - I heard from a friend today that Comcast is planning on deploying SDV here in the Bay Area soon. That means more HS channels are coming, but also all the pain involved with SDV for Tivo and cablecard customers....



"HS" channels? Is that just a HD typo?


Does SDV hold any hope for better PQ with less compression? You may say I'm a dreamer.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Oh joy... Hope TiVo has those SDV adapters ready to go before it happens.



I think you get the SDV adapters from Comcast not Tivo . I could be wrong but I just don't see Comcast giving out proprietary system specs to another company and it gives Comcast another way to get more money out of us by charging us for the adapters.


I'm not going to be happy if they charge for them. I already pay for the cable card and get everything I pay for, I shouldn't be charged again just because they shift to SDV.


So far this is just a rumor, I'll check with Mr. J. and see if this is even in the near future for the Bay Area.



> Quote:
> Must be cheaper to this than do actually physical upgrades to the existing 750MHz systems.



As Leroy Jethro Gibbs would say, " Ya think, DiNozzo ? "

















Boy it's good to be back in the Bay Area again. I'll never go to the East coast again, way to cold for these old bones.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Well, where ever they come from, I haven't followed the SDV scene for a while, guess it's time to re-subscribe to the SDV thread at TiVoComm.


Sort of makes me wonder why they bothered with 1GHz systems like Santa Rosa, what are they going to do with that bandwidth?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18048659
> 
> 
> Well, where ever they come from, I haven't followed the SDV scene for a while, guess it's time to re-subscribe to the SDV thread at TiVoComm.
> 
> 
> Sort of makes me wonder why they bothered with 1GHz systems like Santa Rosa, what are they going to do with that bandwidth?



The last time I checked, SDV was way down the line for the Bay Area, but the equipment to do the switch was available if they decided to do this.

There are other things that they can do before they have to use SDV, like better encoders etc., and I'm sure they'll do those things before they deploy SDV.


Like I said this is a RUMOR and I hate to deal with rumors so I'll give Mr. J. a shout and see if it's coming anytime soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/18047652
> 
> 
> Got a message on my dvr last night, the new improved guide will be downloaded on Feb 9th. Check comcast.com for the new guide.......



Got that DVR message too, but I can't find the details on the website.

Anyone have the exact URL?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18048894
> 
> 
> Got that DVR message too, but I can't find the details on the website.
> 
> Anyone have the exact URL?



Try this link.... http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...en-better.html 


This is the official Comcast blog site.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## masoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/18047652
> 
> 
> Got a message on my dvr last night, the new improved guide will be downloaded on Feb 9th.



Am I crazy, or was the date originally supposed to be last week?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18048917
> 
> 
> Try this link.... http://blog.comcast.com/2010/01/new-...en-better.html
> 
> This is the official Comcast blog site.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks Mikef5!


Hmmm...I see that they've taken the remote keys that I chose for commercial skipping and assigned them to work for On Demand. I wonder if that means that my custom macros will be lost?


Also, I was really looking for the instructions that the DVR message mentions about needing to reprogram DVR recordings and Favorites, etc. after Feb 9th.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18046925
> 
> 
> Just FYI - I heard from a friend today that Comcast is planning on deploying SDV here in the Bay Area soon. That means more HS channels are coming, but also all the pain involved with SDV for Tivo and cablecard customers....



Ack. That means we need to get the SDV adapter thingy right? I think Tivo has one. IIRC, it hooks up to USB, and the Tivo sends a command to it to signal the cable side to send the appropriate channel(s).


Yeah. Here's the page @ Tivo: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/307


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18050302
> 
> 
> Ack. That means we need to get the SDV adapter thingy right? I think Tivo has one. IIRC, it hooks up to USB, and the Tivo sends a command to it to signal the cable side to send the appropriate channel(s).
> 
> 
> Yeah. Here's the page @ Tivo: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/307



Like I said before, a total rumor !!!


Every contact I've checked with so far have indicated that there is no plan for SDV in the Bay Area anytime soon.

That's not to say that we won't get it one day but for now it's not going to be anytime soon.

I haven't contacted Mr. J. yet but I'm sure he's going to say the same as the other people I've contacted have said.

There are some other things coming down the line and soon but SDV is not one of them.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18050239
> 
> 
> Also, I was really looking for the instructions that the DVR message mentions about needing to reprogram DVR recordings and Favorites, etc. after Feb 9th.



Is this what you're looking for ? ..... http://www.comcast.com/guide/ 

All it says is that you'll have to reset or reprogram your scheduled recordings for certain channels, which are listed in the link and you'll have to redo your favorites list and your Parental Control Locks.

Pretty simple but it makes you wonder why, if they're just upgrading to a new guide










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^^


That's it.

Thanks again, Mikef5!


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18051481
> 
> 
> Is this what you're looking for ? ..... http://www.comcast.com/guide/
> 
> All it says is that you'll have to reset or reprogram your scheduled recordings for certain channels, which are listed in the link and you'll have to redo your favorites list and your Parental Control Locks.
> 
> Pretty simple but it makes you wonder why, if they're just upgrading to a new guide



I didn't get a message about this, but I did get an automated phone call...


-- Don


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18050671
> 
> 
> Like I said before, a total rumor !!!
> 
> 
> Every contact I've checked with so far have indicated that there is no plan for SDV in the Bay Area anytime soon.
> 
> That's not to say that we won't get it one day but for now it's not going to be anytime soon.
> 
> I haven't contacted Mr. J. yet but I'm sure he's going to say the same as the other people I've contacted have said.
> 
> There are some other things coming down the line and soon but SDV is not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You should call Mr J and see what he says. My friend is very knowledgeable and has never given me bad info. But it's good to check. They are going to turn it on in another major east coast market as well.


Maybe Barovelli could comment?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18054840
> 
> 
> You should call Mr J and see what he says. My friend is very knowledgeable and has never given me bad info. But it's good to check. They are going to turn it on in another major east coast market as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe Barovelli could comment?



It's makes complete sense to me since it's apparent the 750MHz systems are not going to be upgraded to increase their capacity. They may go deeper in with the nodes, but you still have the overall bandwidth limiting anything that leaves the local distribution point.


SDV makes perfect sense to increase the number of channels Comcast can carry. It's not my choice, especially being on a system that has the capacity to carry every HD channel in existence and more, but hey, I feel for my less endowed neighbors.


----------



## Mikef5

*Switched Video Coming to the Bay Area !!*


Well sort of. Yes SDV is coming it's just no rollout schedule has been established as of yet but best guess is before the end of 2010.


I'm going to post parts of my email from Mr. J. so that it is perfectly clear on what Comcast is going to do and there is no confusion on what was said.


____________________________________________________________ __


MikeF5: I took my best shot at answering your questions. Please feel free to share with the Forum members.

*Question:* Switched Video has raised it's head again and I was wondering if this is on the horizon for the Bay Area?

*Answer:* Simply put.Yes it is. It is very important to note, (contrary to those Forum members who've already speculated via recent postings) that no schedule has been established for the launch of the switched digital video protocol in the Bay Area as of today, but we do plan to implement this transmission protocol in 2010. I'll let you know all of the details when we have solidified our plans.

*Question:* I see the new guide ( A28 ) is going to start it's roll out on the 9th.

*Answer:* It is accurate that the new on-screen programming guide (version A28) will begin to appear in our Northern California customers homes soon. As you know, we employee a phased roll-out/launch of our new products and improvements given the size of our California market and we plan to use that same tactic with the new guide software.


Prior to the launch dates outlined below, we've been working since early January to clean up some of the existing software codes currently in operation. Since the first of the year we've been sending messages to cable set-top boxes message centers with the date of the first set of updates in a specific city. We're also placing telephone calls reminding our customers of when the first part of the software improvements are scheduled for their city.


Here is the script of the telephone message we sent you (letting you know that Milpitas would see part one on February 9th)).

*This is Comcast calling from with an important message about an update that may impact your parental control settings. On , , between one a.m. and six a.m., Comcast will be updating your Digital cable guide to improve performance. As a result, several settings will need to be reset after 6 a.m. on , . At that time, please reset your settings to ensure parental controls are on the channels you want locked. You should also check your reminders, DVR recording settings, and your favorite lists. We apologize for any inconvenience this causes and thank you in advance for your understanding. If you need immediate assistance, press zero now to speak to an agent, visit www.comcast.com/guide , or call us at 1-800-Comcast. To hear this message again, press nine now. Thanks for being a Comcast customer.*


As we outlined in our calls and messages this update will improve performance and pave the way for the new A28 features, but may impact the saved settings of your On-Screen Programming Guide. Which is the reason we reached out to our customers in advance.


After the update has been completed, you may need to reset some of your personal settings, including:


Parental Control Locks by Channel


Scheduled DVR Recordings


Program Reminders


Favorite Lists


As of today, we plan to start downloading the new guide software on or about March 2, 2010 beginning with our customers in Santa Barbara County. On or about March 4, 2010 we plan to push out the new guide to our customers in the Fresno area and then to our customers in the rest of the Central Valley around March 9th.


We'll then begin to download the software packet to our Bay Area customers on or about March 11 and should have the Bay Area completed and using the new programming guide by March 23, 2010. I'll send along the detailed schedule of the Bay Area cities, and their launch dates, when we get a little closer to March.


Here are some useful links that provide additional details about this new version:


· New Guide FAQs and User's Guides - http://comcast.net/newguide 


· Customer Activation of myDVR - http://www.comcast.net/mydvr/ 


· Customer Help Page - How to use myDVR Manager? - http://www.comcast.net/mydvr/manager/ 


· MyDVR FAQs - http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/Se...px?terms=mydvr 


Once the new guide is in place we'll then launch our *whole house dvr* service (which I know has been on your wish list!).


Thanks for taking the time to touch base with me and for helping me provide the Forum members with timely and accurate information.


____________________________________________________________


So there's the official response to the SDV question and in case you didn't see it.... *WHOLE HOUSE DVR* is finally coming. I can finally go down to one DVR and have the rest be HD receivers. Now we Tivo users have to get tuner adapters.... Oh well, it gives me something else to bug Mr. J. about

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rsra13

Has anyone tried Fancast Xfinity TV Beta?

It's basically like Hulu plus some nice additions, everything is consolidated there, a few premium channels, like HBO, Cinemax and Starz, and some other channels. And it includes Full length movies, for the above mentioned channels, besides the TV shows.


That looks really good actually. A few weeks ago we bought True Blood S1 in Blu-ray and we wanted to watch S2 immediately after finishing S1, but there was no way to do that legally. We looked everywhere, bluray, iTunes, OnDemand, Xbox Live, PSN, etc. And right now is there in Fancast, I'm not sure if it's available right now OnDemand too.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/18057763
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried Fancast Xfinity TV Beta?
> 
> It's basically like Hulu plus some nice additions, everything is consolidated there, a few premium channels, like HBO, Cinemax and Starz, and some other channels. And it includes Full length movies, for the above mentioned channels, besides the TV shows.
> 
> 
> That looks really good actually. A few weeks ago we bought True Blood S1 in Blu-ray and we wanted to watch S2 immediately after finishing S1, but there was no way to do that legally. We looked everywhere, bluray, iTunes, OnDemand, Xbox Live, PSN, etc. And right now is there in Fancast, I'm not sure if it's available right now OnDemand too.



I've been trying it, took 3 weeks and 6 or 7 phone calls and a beta version(1.51) of the Comcast authorizing software to get it to work, and there's a lot content, but the video quality is all over the map(poor to acceptable). The actual streams appear to come directly from all over the online video provider universe(Hulu, CBS, etc) and they all have their own specific quality. The service would be far better in my opinion if the quality was consistent across the board. It's okay for what it is, but in it's in current configuration it's not the first place I'll look for those missed episodes.


P.S. True Blood S2 ends this week on HBO-OnDemand


----------



## viperx116

Anyone having problems with ABC? There's a lot of stuttering on the channel.


----------



## reel_fan

Any ideas on how disruptive the 2nd phase rollout is? I'm out of the country and was counting on my DVR. Will the user have to go through the same types of checks as the first phase?


----------



## gfbuchanan

I am in Hawaii at the moment. My hotel has Time Warner cable. Interestingly, they broadcast a TV Guide like channel that lists the channels at what appears to be their actual location. That is, 50.1, 50.2, 51.1, 51.2, etc. The LG TV does not have a cable box, but tunes the QAM channels at the advertised channel numbers. So it appears that some cable providers are willing to "fix" QAM channel locations and allow TVs with QAM tuners to know where they can find the channels.

Wouldn't it be nice if Comcast did that same thing?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18040867
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for all Expanded subscribers, Comcast's goal is not "to ensure that only people who pay for content can receive that content", it is to screw more revenue out of the Expanded subscribers.
> 
> 
> The blockers that worked for years to prevent Basic subscribers watching analog Expanded channels can prevent Basic subscribers watching clear QAM Expanded channels.
> 
> 
> Encyption is nothing more than a Comcast strategy to force STBs on their Expanded subscribers and boost revenues from them.



It is my guess that Comcast wants to encrypt the expanded basic signals because it is a much less expensive for them to manage customer subscriptions electronically from their central office than doing a truck roll to add/remove the notch filter.


Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/18058337
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with ABC? There's a lot of stuttering on the channel.



I had a couple of image breakups while watching Lost but that's about it, everything else seemed fine.


----------



## Xn0r

ODD. My cable box (Moto DCH-3200) is wedged up right now. Displaying EAS on the front screen. I wonder if this has to do w/ an EAS messing it up, or if it's the guide update? Hopefully the update didn't brick it. Showing video, but not responding to commands, etc.


EDIT: Just had to power cycle it from the front panel. I guess the updates aren't happening for a few days.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18058879
> 
> 
> It is my guess that Comcast wants to encrypt the expanded basic signals because it is a much less expensive for them to manage customer subscriptions electronically from their central office than doing a truck roll to add/remove the notch filter.
> 
> 
> Greg



That would only be a valid guess if Comcast could not manage Basic Cable subscribers electronically from the central office. Techniques (as described in a couple of the AVS/Comcast threads) do exist, and the electronic equivalent of a mechanical notch filter is just one of the viable alternatives.


Although the stated problem is Basic, Comcast is forcing a change to Expanded subscribers. That would not make business sense unless there was another motive, like controlling Expanded is way more profitable than controlling Basic.


If you have been following the Comcast pronouncements, the managements feels hard done by because the satellite companies earn revenue by access point. For the most part Comcast provides a household service, and the stated strategy is to migrate the installed base to an access point service i.e. STBs. It was originally thought that HD would provide the spur, but the average subscriber has proven that to be a false assumption.


It is common practice in DC to thwart an open hearing by filling the room with staffers before the doors are open. This prevents members of the public from being able to get into the room to voice their opposition. Comcast throws money around to achieve the same objective.

http://www.portfolio.com/news-market...ring-Strategy/ 


The purpose of open hearings is thwarted when public access is controlled and manipulated by Comcast dollars.


It was Comcast which paid the indigent to occupy seats as soon as the doors opened, and it was Comcast employees who orchestrated the seating of other Comcast employees. The claim that those hired were not present during the hearing is false (unless Comcast employees are paid so poorly they dress like street people).


The right to encrypt channels was put in place to protect the small cablecos. Comcast is the largest cableco in the country, and it has been fighting for a waiver for years. The lobbying efforts eventually paid off (double pun here) when a waiver was granted last year.


Comcast can generate significantly higher revenue/profit from access points.


Encrypting Expanded is a tactic to force household subscribers into becoming access point subscribers.


----------



## ldivinag

quick question: my samsung tv asks when programming in the channels. HRC or STD?


which is it and whats the difference?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18058240
> 
> 
> It's okay for what it is, but in it's in current configuration it's not the first place I'll look for those missed episodes.



Yeah, I guess for people without a Comcast box (and no access to OnDemand) and an HTPC that would be an option. Same if you are on the road and can't wait to come back home and watch a show from the DVR or something like that.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18057752
> 
> *Switched Video Coming to the Bay Area !!*
> 
> 
> Well sort of. Yes SDV is coming it's just no rollout schedule has been established as of yet but best guess is before the end of 2010.
> 
> 
> I'm going to post parts of my email from Mr. J. so that it is perfectly clear on what Comcast is going to do and there is no confusion on what was said.
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Like I said - it's coming to the bay area. The formal schedule hasn't been approved yet, but I don't think it's going to be a "long" time. This will be a real PITA for TiVo users and 7MC folks as tuning resolvers will be needed.


Hopefully Comcast will get the provisioning pieces right as this market has never had to deal with that before.


Any news as to what new programming (and associated price increases) will be coming?


----------



## Tom Koegel

A friend in SF is just about to get her first internet connection. (I kid you not--she's been mooching off my firm's wireless cellular cards and a laptop for years.) She's currently an AT&T POTS customer and a Comcast HD DVR customer, not in contract with either. What's the best strategy for a low price these days with Comcast? She doesn't have my aversion to Comcast and is willing to go with voice/data/TV and just wants a free (she hopes) wireless router as part of the deal. Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18061578
> 
> 
> A friend in SF is just about to get her first internet connection. (I kid you not--she's been mooching off my firm's wireless cellular cards and a laptop for years.) She's currently an AT&T POTS customer and a Comcast HD DVR customer, not in contract with either. What's the best strategy for a low price these days with Comcast? She doesn't have my aversion to Comcast and is willing to go with voice/data/TV and just wants a free (she hopes) wireless router as part of the deal. Thanks.



If she's keeping the Comcast cable TV subscription then the best bet is to go with their HSI service as it's nearly free when you have the TV service as well. I don't know what the current deals are, but I've seen the $19.99 HSI package mentioned a few times lately. Not sure what that includes as far as hardware, my guess would be nothing. My recommendation would be to go the local office and ask what deals/specials they have running, I've always had better luck that way than with any phone/web interaction.


I have no knowledge of their equipment so I can't speak to the router question.


----------



## Keenan

 *Comcast To Rebrand Cable Products `Xfinity'*


----------



## Xn0r

wut?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18064406
> 
> *Comcast To Rebrand Cable Products `Xfinity'*



This is a red letter item because.... why ??










Seriously; why does the brand name matter? Or, is it implying something about the service that's not immediately obvious?


ABG


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18064789
> 
> 
> This is a red letter item because.... why ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously; why does the brand name matter? Or, is it implying something about the service that's not immediately obvious?
> 
> 
> ABG



I don't know, I guess it's the cool thing to do if you're a cable company nowadays.


----------



## fxhomie

SDV - hopefully more HD. Comcast's VOD HD is pretty lame.


----------



## fxhomie

Cablevision did it with their "iO."


----------



## jwpottberg

So last night and then again tonight (at just about exactly 11:03 both times) my DCX3400 did a "reset" (unsure if that is correct term) by itself, showing 888 on the front panel for a bit, before going black again, now all the listings say TBA. They will fill in again (at least they did before), but this is not normal behavior. Is something going on? Maybe in preparation for the Feb 9 change?


Jim in Sunnyvale


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18066196
> 
> 
> So last night and then again tonight (at just about exactly 11:03 both times) my DCX3400 did a "reset" (unsure if that is correct term) by itself, showing 888 on the front panel for a bit, before going black again, now all the listings say TBA. They will fill in again (at least they did before), but this is not normal behavior. Is something going on? Maybe in preparation for the Feb 9 change?
> 
> 
> Jim in Sunnyvale



I'm in Sunnyvale, and I saw the same thing on my DCX3400.


----------



## MANNAXMAN

I'm in Sunnvale also, I think not to far from CLau, IIRC. I had the same thing happen.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/18069870
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnvale also, I think not to far from CLau, IIRC. I had the same thing happen.



Yeah, I had a friend with one of the DCX's see this sort of thing happen all the time. In fact, he had two hookup up side by side and they crashed at exactly the same time.


He couldn't take the flaky firmware and swapped it out for a DCH...


----------



## jharkin

I'm in Marin and got the phone call and message about the update happening 2/4. That date has come and gone and the DVR still says it is running a25.


Oh well, I'm getting a hand-me-down TiVo HD this weekend. I won't have to wait any longer to have myDVR.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18075324
> 
> 
> I'm in Marin and got the phone call and message about the update happening 2/4. That date has come and gone and the DVR still says it is running a25.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting a hand-me-down TiVo HD this weekend. I won't have to wait any longer to have myDVR.



In Marin here and still a25 too...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18075324
> 
> 
> I'm in Marin and got the phone call and message about the update happening 2/4. That date has come and gone and the DVR still says it is running a25.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting a hand-me-down TiVo HD this weekend. I won't have to wait any longer to have myDVR.



This update is done in a two stages. There are other things that have to happen first before the new guide is actually implemented and that's what the phone call is telling you. The actual change to the new guide will not start until March. You probably got those initial changes, but they're just not visible to the customer.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18076186
> 
> 
> You probably got those initial changes, but they're just not visible to the customer.



As in completely invisible. The software version is the same as it was, all the screens look the same, etc. Maybe they just got delayed like they have so many times before.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18076613
> 
> 
> As in completely invisible. The software version is the same as it was, all the screens look the same, etc. Maybe they just got delayed like they have so many times before.



I've emailed Mr. J. for a clarification on the dates but if you read the initial post about the new guide and SDV coming, it references March as the roll out date for the new guide and that February is part one of the preparation for the roll out of the new guide.


> Quote:
> As of today, we plan to start downloading the new guide software on or about March 2, 2010 beginning with our customers in Santa Barbara County. On or about March 4, 2010 we plan to push out the new guide to our customers in the Fresno area and then to our customers in the rest of the Central Valley around March 9th.
> 
> We'll then begin to download the software packet to our Bay Area customers on or about March 11 and should have the Bay Area completed and using the new programming guide by March 23, 2010. I'll send along the detailed schedule of the Bay Area cities, and their launch dates, when we get a little closer to March.



As soon as I hear from Mr. J. I'll post here.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18076613
> 
> 
> As in completely invisible. The software version is the same as it was, all the screens look the same, etc. Maybe they just got delayed like they have so many times before.



Your Set Top Box is only half of the equation, the equipment at the head end is the other half. I wouldn't be surprised if the first change is some kind of software update at the head end in preparation for the upcoming update to the boxes.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18075324
> 
> 
> I'm in Marin and got the phone call and message about the update happening 2/4. That date has come and gone and the DVR still says it is running a25.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting a hand-me-down TiVo HD this weekend. I won't have to wait any longer to have myDVR.



Thanks, I got a phone message too and I swear I heard "Thursday February 4th". Then there was a message on the DVR that said the 11th. More bungling from our favorite cable company.


"Two things we know for sure that go up: our age and cable TV rates."


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18077674
> 
> 
> "Two things we know for sure that go up: our age and cable TV rates."



You forgot taxes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18077674
> 
> 
> Thanks, I got a phone message too and I swear I heard "Thursday February 4th". Then there was a message on the DVR that said the 11th. More bungling from our favorite cable company.
> 
> 
> "Two things we know for sure that go up: our age and cable TV rates."



OK, I reread my original post and even I overlooked this one statement


> Quote:
> As we outlined in our calls and messages this update will improve performance and *pave the way for the new A28 features*, but may impact the saved settings of your On-Screen Programming Guide. Which is the reason we reached out to our customers in advance.



So what the phone message and the notice on the DVR's are saying is that they are making changes to the guide system to make it ready for the new guide that is coming in March.


So no bungling just not reading the message close enough.

As far as your cable rates going up, you can always go to Directv or Dish or even AT&T, they never raise their rates.









Nobody likes to see their rates go up but let's be fair, they all are raising their rates not just cable.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18079983
> 
> 
> So what the phone message and the notice on the DVR's are saying is that they are making changes to the guide system to make it ready for the new guide that is coming in March.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



So, that means that we still need to reset our recordings, Favorites, parental controls, etc., on 2/9, but the Guide will be the same as it is now?


I had thought the idea was to reset things with the *new* Guide.....


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18080195
> 
> 
> So, that means that we still need to reset our recordings, Favorites, parental controls, etc., on 2/9, but the Guide will be the same as it is now?
> 
> 
> I had thought the idea was to reset things with the *new* Guide.....



You may or may not have to reset your settings on 2/9, they are just letting you know that there is the possibility that those settings maybe affected and are giving you a heads up to check them.

The February update is for getting the system ready to use the new guide which is coming in March.


I have no idea if, when the new guide is implemented here in March, that will affect those settings again but to be on the safe side I'd check them just to be sure.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

What? You mean to tell me they don't know? Come on, they know exactly what's going to happen, that's why it takes these updates so long to actually happen, they need a lot of time to perfect them. If they're sending out an update with the disclaimer that this, that or the other might happen, I thank my lucky stars I'm using a TiVo and not one their (apparently)sketchy boxes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18080309
> 
> 
> What? You mean to tell me they don't know? Come on, they know exactly what's going to happen, that's why it takes these updates so long to actually happen, they need a lot of time to perfect them. If they're sending out an update with the disclaimer that this, that or the other might happen, I thank my lucky stars I'm using a TiVo and not one their (apparently)sketchy boxes.



So, you're telling me Tivo has never had a disclaimer in their updates or that some of their updates didn't screw the pooch.


I have both a Tivo and Moto box and I'm more worried about SDV coming here and the headaches that's going to bring than this simple update brings.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18080340
> 
> 
> So, you're telling me Tivo has never had a disclaimer in their updates or that some of their updates didn't screw the pooch.
> 
> 
> I have both a Tivo and Moto box and I'm more worried about SDV coming here and the headaches that's going to bring than this simple update brings.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My point is that they should know about something as major as having to reset the season recordings and parental controls, minor things can happen all the time with software, but you can't tell me they're releasing software that they don't know whether or not the season passes have to be reset or not. If so, then who ever designs the software is truly crappy at the job, and it also tells me that the likelihood that the release will be buggy is high if they know about something as important as that. You say it's a simple update, well, simple updates don't make as drastic a change as this one apparently is capable of doing.


----------



## hdtvfan2005

The Motorola TA's are generally much better than the Cisco ones.


----------



## hdtvfan2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18061327
> 
> 
> Like I said - it's coming to the bay area. The formal schedule hasn't been approved yet, but I don't think it's going to be a "long" time. This will be a real PITA for TiVo users and 7MC folks as tuning resolvers will be needed.
> 
> 
> Hopefully Comcast will get the provisioning pieces right as this market has never had to deal with that before.
> 
> 
> Any news as to what new programming (and associated price increases) will be coming?



For the Ceton card all you'll need is 1 TA. The Motorola TA supposedly supports up to 6 tuners.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18080537
> 
> 
> My point is that they should know about something as major as having to reset the season recordings and parental controls, minor things can happen all the time with software, but you can't tell me they're releasing software that they don't know whether or not the season passes have to be reset or not. If so, then who ever designs the software is truly crappy at the job, and it also tells me that the likelihood that the release will be buggy is high is they know about something as important as that.



Jim, there is no way any programmer can account for any and all possibilities when dealing with a software/hardware upgrade, especially in a system like ours that was screwed up for years with different headends and equipment. That's why they always use a disclaimer or let customers know that it may affect certain aspects of the system being updated.


I'd be more concerned if they just updated the system and didn't let anyone know that some settings might be affected and left it up to the customer to figure it out by themselves. At least Comcast is letting you know what's happening and that there is a possibility that some customers may have to reset some of their settings. This has nothing to do with crappy or buggy software or programing, it's common courtesy to let people know that they might be affected by this update or they might not be. I haven't heard anyone say that they have had to reset anything ( some people said they got the message that they would get an update on 4 Feb ) but I'm suppose to get the update on 9 Feb so I'll let you know if I had to redo my season passes.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18080591
> 
> 
> Jim, there is no way any programmer can account for any and all possibilities when dealing with a software/hardware upgrade, especially in a system like ours that was screwed up for years with different headends and equipment. That's why they always use a disclaimer or let customers know that it may affect certain aspects of the system being updated.
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned if they just updated the system and didn't let anyone know that some settings might be affected and left it up to the customer to figure it out by themselves. At least Comcast is letting you know what's happening and that there is a possibility that some customers may have to reset some of their settings. This has nothing to do with crappy or buggy software or programing, it's common courtesy to let people know that they might be affected by this update or they might not be. I haven't heard anyone say that they have had to reset anything ( some people said they got the message that they would get an update on 4 Feb ) but I'm suppose to get the update on 9 Feb so I'll let you know if I had to redo my season passes.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I understand all this, again, my only point is that for something as major as whether or not season passes have to be reset or not is something they have to know about, how could they not? How could you release a software upgrade that could be so destructive and not know? I understand the bit about all the different headends etc, but it's the same boxes, they know what specific boxes are on their systems. What ever, it doesn't affect me, it's just that some of these CYA statements are sometimes so ludicrous as to be hilariously funny, and probably embarrassing to the programming crew who worked on the update.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18080872
> 
> 
> I understand all this, again, my only point is that for something as major as whether or not season passes have to be reset or not is something they have to know about, how could they not? How could you release a software upgrade that could be so destructive and not know? I understand the bit about all the different headends etc, but it's the same boxes, they know what specific boxes are on their systems. What ever, it doesn't affect me, it's just that some of these CYA statements are sometimes so ludicrous as to be hilariously funny, and probably embarrassing to the programming crew who worked on the update.



Good night Jim, we're arguing about something that is not worth the effort. Just suffice it to say, At least Comcast gave you a heads up that there "might be " a problem with some customers and their settings.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## aforkosh

Since it took Comcast several months to actually have their schdule reflect the correct HD feeds they were using (Pacific or Eastern), I'm not surprised that they can't definitively tell us exactly what guide settings will need to be reset.


This is actually irrelevant to me as I use a TiVO for guide information and recording; I use the Comcast guide only for messages sent from Comcast. While I have had to reset some viewing and control settings (30-second skip, aspect ratio) when a TiVo release changes, I have never lost channel settings or programming settings. Note that TiVo distributes its software in a controlled fashion. It solicits volunteers for early release (i.e Beta testers) and when that testing is completed gradually loads the new software throughout the user community (users can request priority). Thus, serious problems almost always surface before many users are affected. Furthermore, those users who are affected usually volunteered for the risk.


However, Comcast's change control seems about as good as its information distribution to customer service reps.


----------



## That Don Guy

Is there a list of new/modified features that will be in the new version of the guide somewhere? For example, has somebody finally figured out a way to set a "reminder" for a show that will actually change the channel on the box at that time (assuming you're not recording something else)?


-- Don


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18094681
> 
> 
> Is there a list of new/modified features that will be in the new version of the guide somewhere? For example, has somebody finally figured out a way to set a "reminder" for a show that will actually change the channel on the box at that time (assuming you're not recording something else)?
> 
> 
> -- Don


 New guide features. 

Ready Remind and Ready Record, it says available in "most cities" so it's hard to say if it will be available here or not. That PDF is not clear if this is a function that works for any program, the way it reads is it's a popup much like TiVo's "Thumbs Up" feature which only comes up for certain specified programs.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18094830
> 
> 
> Ready Remind and Ready Record, it says available in "most cities" so it's hard to say if it will be available here or not. That PDF is not clear if this is a function that works for any program, the way it reads is it's a popup much like TiVo's "Thumbs Up" feature which only comes up for certain specified programs.



It sounds like the "To Record, Press Thumbs Up" option that appears during commercials on TiVo - it says, "A TV show may schedule a Ready Remind or Ready Record tag to appear within a commercial or during a program to promote upcoming episodes and series."


However, this is not what I meant - I was thinking more along the lines of how the current reminders work, only it would actually change the channel. ("Why on earth would you want it do do this?" So I could set my DVD Recorder which is connected to my cable box to record something while I am away without running the risk of forgetting to set the cable box to that channel in advance.) Techincally, this would work by setting a very short recording, but I have a non-DVR box.


One thing I do like is the five-minute skip on OnDemand. Now, if I fall asleep in the middle of a two-hour program, I won't have to fast forward for 10 minutes in order to get to the part that I missed.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan

I had Samsung DirecTV STB that had that remind function and it was very handy, and this was on a 10 yr old box so it can't be that hard to do. As you note, a DVR would just use the record function.


That Comcast version appears to be a bit obtrusive if it pops up during a program, that documentation is not very clear on the actual functionality.


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18071337
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a friend with one of the DCX's see this sort of thing happen all the time. In fact, he had two hookup up side by side and they crashed at exactly the same time.
> 
> 
> He couldn't take the flaky firmware and swapped it out for a DCH...



The same happened to me. The DCX kept on resetting. However, the problem is not in the machine. It is how the machine is registered in the network. The problem can be solved if somehow it is "kicked up" to the experts in support.


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18075324
> 
> 
> I'm in Marin and got the phone call and message about the update happening 2/4. That date has come and gone and the DVR still says it is running a25.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting a hand-me-down TiVo HD this weekend. I won't have to wait any longer to have myDVR.



MyDVR is the least of the deficiencies of the system. With U-verse and other services offering fully networkable DVRs and DVRs that serve as media players for home computers, *the Comcast system is just antique*. Unless Comcast moves to bridge the gap in technology, I am dropping them as fast as possible when U-verse is available in my neighborhood (within a few months). A company cannot really expect to retain customer loyalty if it serves antique technology and keeps on jacking up prices.


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADRz* /forum/post/18103741
> 
> 
> Unless Comcast moves to bridge the gap in technology, I am dropping them as fast as possible when U-verse is available in my neighborhood (within a few months)



Heh, that's where my TiVo HD came from, folks who moved from Comcast to U-verse.


I'm too far from the box to get U-verse. They seem to be provisioning up to 1200 feet out and I'm 5000 feet from the U-verse box.


----------



## Xn0r

I got mine from a guy who moved to Japan.


BTW, I've heard rumors that the quality of HD on U-verse isn't very good. Low bit rates or something. Can anyone who has first hand experience with it confirm or deny?


----------



## MKANET

My Parents switched from Comcast to Uverse (they use a 60" plasma display).


All I can say is from a 12 foot distance, the picture on various HD feeds look a little bit softer than Comcast. My parents cant tell the difference; even when they wear their glasses. However, it's pretty clear to me.... ven from 12 feet away. Comcast can look pretty decent as long as there's no fast movement; or, you're see the Comcast block artifacts.


My parent decided to go for Uverse because, at the time, they thought they got a better deal/bundle and gave up on comcast trying to fix their on going issue with pixielixation/freezing of picture/sound after multiple tech visits.


I guess it depends how picky you are. There's definitely a difference; but, not a night and day difference. In most cases, comcast looks clearer to me on the same plasma TV. However, there are some comcast feeds which are so bad, they're unwatchable... and just end up ordering the blu-ray if possible... or go across the street to my brother's house who has direcTV for sports (which can't be compared to comcast or Uverse.)


That's just my first-hand experience.. Maybe other's have a different experience.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18106207
> 
> 
> I got mine from a guy who moved to Japan.
> 
> 
> BTW, I've heard rumors that the quality of HD on U-verse isn't very good. Low bit rates or something. Can anyone who has first hand experience with it confirm or deny?


----------



## Keenan

 Top 10 Worst Corporate Name Changes


----------



## shortstop

CSNBA to do 136 regular season games, all in HD.

http://www.csnbayarea.com/02/10/10/C...18&feedID=2796 

http://www.csnbayarea.com/pages/schedule_giants


----------



## greeno

The family and I were watching Gary unmarried on KPIX and near the end, a wierd 3d effect appeared and is still there now after 10. Some of the color fields are offset significantly so that it looks like an image that might make "3D" with the red/green glasses. It's not the set as I have 2 other HDTV and they all show the same thing, only on channel 705. Anyone else seeing this?


Should I call comcast and log the complaint?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/18113234
> 
> 
> The family and I were watching Gary unmarried on KPIX and near the end, a wierd 3d effect appeared and is still there now after 10. Some of the color fields are offset significantly so that it looks like an image that might make "3D" with the red/green glasses. It's not the set as I have 2 other HDTV and they all show the same thing, only on channel 705. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Should I call comcast and log the complaint?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff



It's Comcast, I just got off the phone with KPIX engineering and the signal is fine at their end which I confirmed by checking my OTA feed of KPIX and it looks fine. Some where along the line Comcast has a problem after they get the signal from KPIX.


I'm calling Comcast at a special number they gave me, at least I know the problem is not only my local system.


A tech at something called the Comcast Media Excellence center for California, or something like that, it's an observation center for their networks/services, said they were looking into it. Something about the ATSC/QAM conversion is screwed up. I wouldn't expect it to be fixed very soon, hopefully by tomorrow though.


----------



## ffjxc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/18113234
> 
> 
> The family and I were watching Gary unmarried on KPIX and near the end, a wierd 3d effect appeared and is still there now after 10. Some of the color fields are offset significantly so that it looks like an image that might make "3D" with the red/green glasses. It's not the set as I have 2 other HDTV and they all show the same thing, only on channel 705. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Should I call comcast and log the complaint?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff



I also called Comcast regarding the 3d effect on KPIX. They logged it in around 9:10 pm but still no fix as of 10:50pm.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18110192
> 
> Top 10 Worst Corporate Name Changes


 Gizmodo Xfinity ad spoofs. 


I want that special contact - I have a blip-line line of interference on KION HD every 4 minutes or so. Been experiencing it for a year now.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno* /forum/post/18113234
> 
> 
> The family and I were watching Gary unmarried on KPIX and near the end, a wierd 3d effect appeared and is still there now after 10. Some of the color fields are offset significantly so that it looks like an image that might make "3D" with the red/green glasses. It's not the set as I have 2 other HDTV and they all show the same thing, only on channel 705. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Should I call comcast and log the complaint?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff



I saw the exact same thing on "Criminal Minds" and the local news.

I thought my TV was going out.....


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18113248
> 
> 
> It's Comcast, I just got off the phone with KPIX engineering and the signal is fine at their end which I confirmed by checking my OTA feed of KPIX and it looks fine. Some where along the line Comcast has a problem after they get the signal from KPIX.
> 
> 
> I'm calling Comcast at a special number they gave me, at least I know the problem is not only my local system.
> 
> 
> A tech at something called the Comcast Media Excellence center for California, or something like that, it's an observation center for their networks/services, said they were looking into it. Something about the ATSC/QAM conversion is screwed up. I wouldn't expect it to be fixed very soon, hopefully by tomorrow though.



The bigger question is what are they doing to the signal that can cause that kind of image corruption. They don't have to change the MPEG picture data (transport stream) in order to QAM modulate it onto the cable. They must be decoding and re-encoding it before they QAM modulate it. Booo.


- Mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18117313
> 
> 
> The bigger question is what are they doing to the signal that can cause that kind of image corruption. They don't have to change the MPEG picture data (transport stream) in order to QAM modulate it onto the cable. They must be decoding and re-encoding it before they QAM modulate it. Booo.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I wondered about that too when the tech was talking to me. He seemed quite pre-occupied though and I couldn't get a very coherent answer out of him about what exactly happened.


I switched to my antenna feed, KPIX is one the very few channels I get at my location, and I'd swear the picture looked better than a normal Comcast KPIX feed, it seemed sharper. Of course, I was in the middle of resetting recordings to catch the 10pm show so it might have been my imagination. Tonight though I'll be recording the OTA feed on 1 tuner and the Comcast feed on the other so I can compare them.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone watching KPIX tonight ?? It looks like they took pinking shears and cutout all the text or it's missing some of the interlace lines, Looks like crap. I checked my OTA setup and it looks fine so this is a Comcast problem again. This is the only channel that is affected. I don't know what the heck Comcast is doing to channel 705 but it ain't pretty.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18119446
> 
> 
> Anyone watching KPIX tonight ?? It looks like they took pinking shears and cutout all the text or it's missing some of the interlace lines, Looks like crap. I checked my OTA setup and it looks fine so this is a Comcast problem again. This is the only channel that is affected. I don't know what the heck Comcast is doing to channel 705 but it ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Looks okay here at 8:12 pm.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18119885
> 
> 
> Looks okay here at 8:12 pm.
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM.



Got it.


This is the one channel they had better not screw with, it's got all the CSI's that I watch ( I'm an NCIS and NCIS-LA addict







).

I probably watch CBS more than any other station, I can't remember the last time I watched ABC and Kron is a joke anymore.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shortstop* /forum/post/18112134
> 
> 
> csnba to do 136 regular season games, all in hd.



yay!!!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18120646
> 
> 
> yay!!!



All the games for the A's and Giant's in HD..... and I lived to see it









I had almost forgot that baseball season is coming soon, I think pitchers and

catchers report on the 18th, I can't wait.


The only big disappointment, at least for me, is the Giant's and their variable pricing on their games.... A very bad idea IMHO. I know they want fans to get

their tickets early or lock in the cost of their tickets before they go up but it's not going to work. To pay more for the more popular games ( Giant's and Dodgers )

and less for the not so popular games is not a good thing in a time where money is tight for the average fan, but we'll see when the season starts.

I know it's not going to get me to buy more tickets, it's more likely I'll go to less games this year.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18122617
> 
> 
> The only big disappointment, at least for me, is the Giant's and their variable pricing on their games.... A very bad idea IMHO. I know they want fans to get
> 
> their tickets early or lock in the cost of their tickets before they go up but it's not going to work. To pay more for the more popular games ( Giant's and Dodgers )
> 
> and less for the not so popular games is not a good thing in a time where money is tight for the average fan, but we'll see when the season starts.
> 
> I know it's not going to get me to buy more tickets, it's more likely I'll go to less games this year.



If the high priced tickets were sold as "Regular Price" and the other tickets as "Discount Tickets" would it make you feel any better? If the high priced games were sold at the same price as the tickets last year, and the others at a discount make you feel any better?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18126181
> 
> 
> If the high priced tickets were sold as "Regular Price" and the other tickets as "Discount Tickets" would it make you feel any better? If the high priced games were sold at the same price as the tickets last year, and the others at a discount make you feel any better?




Here's how variable ticket prices will work. Let's say the "nose bleed" seats go for $5 right now, with variable prices that $5 seat will be $35 for a Giant's/Dodgers game and the lodge seats will go from $35 to $50 but will be again $5 for a Giant's/nobody cares team. The plus side is that $35 lodge seat will be $25 or less for a Giant's/nobody cares team. What they want is to sell out the nobody cares games and jack up the prices for the games everyone wants to go to. They have no problems selling out the popular games, the problem is the games no one cares about and selling them out. I'd rather go to the San Jose Giant's games, they're $10 for any seat and you get to see the up and coming players ( that's the farm team for the Giant's). I understand what they are trying to do but it only confuses things for the fans. So if all you want is to see a ball game and you don't care who's playing then this is the plan for you. I just don't want to pay more than I paid last year for a Giant's/Dodger game just because it's a popular game and they're having problems selling nobody cares games.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

OK, now for some really weird stuff.


I have lost channel 707 on both of my Comcast boxes.

If I connect directly to the tv, bypassing the box, channel 7-1 does not exist on both my

Vizio and my LG. It's like there is no signal for channel 7 digital.

Now for the weird stuff. My TivoHD gets channel 707 ( ABC-HD ) perfectly.

Somebody explain how the Tivo gets a channel that 3 other tv's don't even see














???

All was working fine all day until the last of Wheel of Fortune, then the weirdness set in. Any thoughts ?? and yes, I've checked all my connections and cables.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18122617
> 
> 
> All the games for the A's and Giant's in HD..... and I lived to see it



Color me skeptical the games will all be true HD. Remember all those awful KNTV faux-vision broadcasts last year. 16x9 and broadcast in 1080i but filmed with SD cameras with horrendous artifacting introduced at the mixing level.


But of course anything is better than 4:3 SD broadcasts on Comcast (or on D*, for that matter.)


----------



## Mikef5

Still missing channel 707.


Does anyone in the Milpitas area see the same thing or is it just my loop or local setup ??

The strange thing is the Tivo is getting the channel but no other tv is, not even when directly connected to their digital tuners.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

A PSIP mapping issue maybe? KGO comes in fine up here via TiVo and HDHomeRun.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone watch the Olympic's opening ceremony last night, and if so, did you hear our old friend from KNTV, the snap/crackle and pop audio problem? If some of you recall, we had this issue several months ago but it had been fixed or suppressed to the point that it seemed fixed. Last night's problems were a bit odd though as it only seemed to happen during the live vocal portions of the ceremony and after reading the main forum thread it appears that it's a local problem and not a national problem.


----------



## walk

Wonder if CSNBA will be full time on DirecTV or if we will end up missing some of the HD games like last year...


As for tickets, best bet is find someone with season tix who wants to split them/sell some of them. They pay standard face value for all games. Look on the Giants site or Craigslist etc. I get 10-15 games a year this way, all at face value.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18129540
> 
> 
> A PSIP mapping issue maybe? KGO comes in fine up here via TiVo and HDHomeRun.



After calling Comcast and finally getting a tech to be scheduled to look at the problem, it cleared up by it's self. I don't think it was a PSIP mapping problem or the Tivo would've been affected also and it wasn't but everything else was. Must of been Xfinity Magic










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18130162
> 
> 
> After calling Comcast and finally getting a tech to be scheduled to look at the problem, it cleared up by it's self. I don't think it was a PSIP mapping problem or the Tivo would've been affected also and it wasn't but everything else was. Must of been Xfinity Magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I have had times when my Sony TV continues to see digital channels, but my OnAir Creator USB HD tuner loses them. I don't know what Comcast does to the PSIP, but it is my impression that various vendors process the PSIP info a little differently. So if some small part of the PSIP changes, some tuners see the change and drop the station, and others ignore the change and continue to see it. At least that is what I surmise from empirical data.


Greg


----------



## BIG ED




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18129573
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the Olympic's opening ceremony last night, and if so, did you hear our old friend from KNTV, the snap/crackle and pop audio problem? If some of you recall, we had this issue several months ago but it had been fixed or suppressed to the point that it seemed fixed. Last night's problems were a bit odd though as it only seemed to happen during the live vocal portions of the ceremony and after reading the main forum thread it appears that it's a local problem and not a national problem.



Yes...

but thank goodness it was "only" during the singing!









I want my $$$ back.


How was the picture quality???

I'm having t/[email protected]"b]l)e= macro-blocking issues on anything, on any channel, that moves.


----------



## BIG ED

Too all,


What Comcast HD channel has the BEST picture quality?

BIG thanks.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18129573
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the Olympic's opening ceremony last night, and if so, did you hear our old friend from KNTV, the snap/crackle and pop audio problem? If some of you recall, we had this issue several months ago but it had been fixed or suppressed to the point that it seemed fixed. Last night's problems were a bit odd though as it only seemed to happen during the live vocal portions of the ceremony and after reading the main forum thread it appears that it's a local problem and not a national problem.



I've heard the pops on and off since the opening ceremonies on Friday night. They're not exactly subtle.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/18140712
> 
> 
> I've heard the pops on and off since the opening ceremonies on Friday night. They're not exactly subtle.



I also heard cut-offs/pops during a performance on Jimmy Fallon. When Selena Gomez hit a long high note, it popped. Very annoying. This was on 703 KNTV-HD.


I had thought this problem was fixed a long time ago (I submitted example videos etc). Guess not.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18140830
> 
> 
> I also heard cut-offs/pops during a performance on Jimmy Fallon. When Selena Gomez hit a long high note, it popped. Very annoying. This was on 703 KNTV-HD.
> 
> 
> I had thought this problem was fixed a long time ago (I submitted example videos etc). Guess not.



I thought it was too, guess it's time to contact KNTV again.


I haven't watched any NBC over the weekend, is it still happening?


----------



## -FuSioN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18140898
> 
> 
> I thought it was too, guess it's time to contact KNTV again.
> 
> 
> I haven't watched any NBC over the weekend, is it still happening?



yes the popping and cracking also started for me at the start of the olympics. happens on all programs on NBC.


where can you go to complain?


anyone else experience DVR problems after the Feb 9th update where it'll stutter on RWD and FFD and just go to the beginning of the show or the end? I'm using a 3400 box.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-FuSioN-* /forum/post/18142809
> 
> 
> yes the popping and cracking also started for me at the start of the olympics. happens on all programs on NBC.
> 
> 
> where can you go to complain?
> 
> 
> anyone else experience DVR problems after the Feb 9th update where it'll stutter on RWD and FFD and just go to the beginning of the show or the end? I'm using a 3400 box.



Mine occasionally did that before the update...


----------



## abg

I got the warning about the Guide change on the 4th of February, with the change occuring on the 10th (later changed to the 12th). That date has come and gone with no new announcements and no change whatsoever to the Guide appearance or my DVR settings.


Did they cancel the change, or just postpone it indefinitely with not bothering to notify their customers?


Just curious,

Alan


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18130162
> 
> 
> After calling Comcast and finally getting a tech to be scheduled to look at the problem, it cleared up by it's self. I don't think it was a PSIP mapping problem or the Tivo would've been affected also and it wasn't but everything else was. Must of been Xfinity Magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Aren't you using CableCard with the TiVo? CableCard does not use PSIP.


----------



## MKANET

Sorry if this was already covered, but does anyone know which month comcast 100mbps xfinity will be available in Vallejo? The Customer Service Rep for the BayArea guessed it will be available by summer.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18144601
> 
> 
> Aren't you using CableCard with the TiVo? CableCard does not use PSIP.



So what does it use ?? It has to use something to tell it what channels are what. I was under the impression it was just like the Moto boxes.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18146128
> 
> 
> So what does it use ?? It has to use something to tell it what channels are what. I was under the impression it was just like the Moto boxes.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The channel mapping table is trasmitted in the OOB channel. The regular cable boxes should use the same mechanism. I think the DTAs use something else.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18147225
> 
> 
> The channel mapping table is trasmitted in the OOB channel. The regular cable boxes should use the same mechanism. I think the DTAs use something else.



So if that's the case, Both my Comcast boxes lost the channel and if the Tivo uses the same process then that doesn't explain why the Tivo worked and the Moto boxes didn't ( those Moto boxes are the HD DVR cable boxes, I don't have DTA's ). Again, the cable cards should use the same mapping scheme ( be it PSIP or OOB ) that the cable boxes do. I'm still sticking with Xnfinity Magic on why the Tivo worked.







Unless someone else can come up with a better idea.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## miimura

The built-in tuner in my 3 year old Panny Plasma also lost Channel 7 for a while over the weekend. I think it said "Poor Signal" or something like that. I didn't check my HDHomerun or S3 Tivo at the same time though. I am in Los Altos.


- Mike


----------



## Dragunov1

Hey guys, I tried looking back in the thread but could not find anyone mention anything about Fox Soccer Channel HD and Fox Soccer Plus. Does anyone have any information regarding these channels? I saw on the FSC site that Fox Soccer Plus will launch March 1st, but FSC-HD is listed as available on certain providers. I hope these channels make it to our Comcast lineup soon!


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18147952
> 
> 
> So if that's the case, Both my Comcast boxes lost the channel and if the Tivo uses the same process then that doesn't explain why the Tivo worked and the Moto boxes didn't ( those Moto boxes are the HD DVR cable boxes, I don't have DTA's ). Again, the cable cards should use the same mapping scheme ( be it PSIP or OOB ) that the cable boxes do. I'm still sticking with Xnfinity Magic on why the Tivo worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless someone else can come up with a better idea.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I lost the 707 (aka 7.1) feed on both my Comcast DCX _and_ my QAM TV the same time as you. Don't know why your Tivo worked...


On another subject, my DCX3400 is going crazy tonight, it has spontaneously reset ("*888*") at least four times since 8pm while recording Idol and the Olympics, chopping the recordings into pieces. Anybody else seeing this?


Jim


----------



## -FuSioN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *
> 
> 
> On another subject, my DCX3400 is going crazy tonight, it has spontaneously reset ("[B* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 888[/b]") at least four times since 8pm while recording Idol and the Olympics, chopping the recordings into pieces. Anybody else seeing this?
> 
> 
> Jim



I'm experiencing this as well as I type. Just had 2 resets in 5 minutes. It's been happening quite often this past week.


grrrr....comcast is really disappointing me.


----------



## zooey91

Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but the searching I did on the forum didn't make it clear whether the City of SF Comcast offices have the DCX3400 yet or not. Any reports?


If so, is it any buggier than the 3416? I'd love to get a 300+ gb hard drive, since I'm constantly deleting unwatched shows to make room on mine (especially during the Olympics), but the 3416 is about as buggy as I can stand.


Thanks.


Jim


----------



## wunderhund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91* /forum/post/18156798
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but the searching I did on the forum didn't make it clear whether the City of SF Comcast offices have the DCX3400 yet or not. Any reports?



I posted the following short review in the DCX forum a while back -- I picked up a DCX from the Geary Street office a couple months ago. As far as I know, they are not always available.


PROS


* Operation -- DCX runs quieter and cooler. DCH ran very warm to the touch and I had added extra rubber feet to minimize vibration noise.

* Speed -- DCX is far more responsive to commands from the remote. "Stumble Drunk" is how I have described the performance of channel surfing and programming on the DCH, which had improved on the earlier DCT DVR's. So far, channel changing and menu commands have been quite responsive on the DCX.

* Capacity -- DCX has a hard-drive that is twice as large (320Gb).

* PQ -- Connected to LCD-TV via HDMI and set to 'Native.' HD picture quality seems no different to the DCH. 'Native' feature is welcome, but differences are minor -- my 1080p TV seems to handle 720p marginally better for motion and sharpness. SD picture quality is improved on DCX-- less artifacting, smoother picture.


CONS


* Display -- LED on front display of unit is too bright, cannot be dimmed? DCH has better designed display.



Conclusion

Overall, the DCX is a marginal improvement over the DCH. No significant negative issues yet. Because I hookup the HDMI directly to the TV and not through my HDMI receiver, I've had no handshaking issues or resets from 'Native.' The slight delay for the TV to adjust between resolutions is there, but not a major annoyance. There is a negligible improvement in PQ. The additional storage capacity and the quieter operation are very welcome. Hopefully future firmware/software upgrades will make the DCX even more user-friendly.


----------



## zooey91

Thanks, that helps a lot. I'd really like to double capacity, and I hook mine direct to tv and not through the receiver, so handshake won't be an issue.


I guess it's just a matter of how much time it'll take to get through the stuff on the 3416 I need to watch.


----------



## jwpottberg

As requested, reporting an "888" reset on my DCX last night (Wed) at 11:45pm. When this happens, the guide goes to all TBA and has to rebuild. Very annoying to say the least







...


Jim


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18160709
> 
> 
> As requested, reporting an "888" reset on my DCX last night (Wed) at 11:45pm. When this happens, the guide goes to all TBA and has to rebuild. Very annoying to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jim



Hmmm, that's not good. So this is a regular occurrence?


----------



## -FuSioN-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18160709
> 
> 
> As requested, reporting an "888" reset on my DCX last night (Wed) at 11:45pm. When this happens, the guide goes to all TBA and has to rebuild. Very annoying to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jim



same thing happened to me last night as well with my dcx3400.


talked with online support and said it was a defective box and to exchange it or have a tech come out and take a look.


does anyone know if this is hardware related or something that is happening because of what comcast/xfinity is doing on their end?


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-FuSioN-* /forum/post/18163786
> 
> 
> same thing happened to me last night as well with my dcx3400.
> 
> 
> talked with online support and said it was a defective box and to exchange it or have a tech come out and take a look.
> 
> 
> does anyone know if this is hardware related or something that is happening because of what comcast/xfinity is doing on their end?



I have to believe these are not individual box problems since they are happening to everybody. I am going to keep track of the times and context of my 3400 "resets". Last night (Thurs) it happened for me again three times - 11:23, 11:31 and 11:48, while I was recording the Olympics. Maybe Mr J is listening


----------



## MANNAXMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18168013
> 
> 
> I have to believe these are not individual box problems since they are happening to everybody. I am going to keep track of the times and context of my 3400 "resets". Last night (Thurs) it happened for me again three times - 11:23, 11:31 and 11:48, while I was recording the Olympics. Maybe Mr J is listening



I had it happen to me three times during the first 20 minutes or so of Lost this past Tuesday.


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-FuSioN-* /forum/post/18142809
> 
> 
> anyone else experience DVR problems after the Feb 9th update where it'll stutter on RWD and FFD and just go to the beginning of the show or the end? I'm using a 3400 box.



this "feature" is making my DVR totally useless for watching a recording. Jumping to the beginning or end of a 2-3 hour recording is painful when you need to get back to the beginning. I too have a 3400 box. Are any of the boxes "better", other suggestions?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Ace28

I have Comcast limited basic (94587 zip) and can get clear QAM channels w/HDHomerun-HTPC including TNT (37/126.7) and ESPN (38/126.8). I just bough Pansonic Plasma TV and it gets most QAM channels but not TNT and ESPN (no ch. 37-41, 126.x). Is this because of the notch filter and the Pana TV cannot handle? How come I get them on HDHomerun-HTPC?


thanks

Ace28


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MANNAXMAN* /forum/post/18168277
> 
> 
> I had it happen to me three times during the first 20 minutes or so of Lost this past Tuesday.



I just had a big argument with a Comcast rep and supervisor regarding this issue. Needless to say they are not interested in budging from the company line that this must be a defective box, and I should take it in for replacement. They are not interested in hearing that this problem is affecting numerous people and presumably think that all these boxes must have spontaneously gone bad, when it is clear that what really changed out there is the head-end software update they did recently. I guess we can only pray that whatever incompatibility it is between this new software and the current version of STB software will be resolved by the release of new STB software (A28) that should be happening soon. It would be nice if they would accelerate the rollout instead of making us wait another month if indeed A28 would help.


For a company that is theoretically in the communications business, it is odd that no communication within the company appears to go on at all.


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragunov1* /forum/post/18148720
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I tried looking back in the thread but could not find anyone mention anything about Fox Soccer Channel HD and Fox Soccer Plus. Does anyone have any information regarding these channels? I saw on the FSC site that Fox Soccer Plus will launch March 1st, but FSC-HD is listed as available on certain providers. I hope these channels make it to our Comcast lineup soon!



Comcast or Xfinity is not going to carry this at least any time soon. I sent a query on this to Comcast and I was sent back the packaged answer that they are always trying to add new channels. Actually, they did mention negotiating to carry HDNet. But nothing regarding FSC HD. Not too many soccer fans I expect.


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18160709
> 
> 
> As requested, reporting an "888" reset on my DCX last night (Wed) at 11:45pm. When this happens, the guide goes to all TBA and has to rebuild. Very annoying to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Jim



It is a network problem, not a box problem. Somehow, the Comcast network has difficulty identifying these boxes and, I guess, with every update, information gets lost and your box resets continuously. Revert to the previous ones.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADRz* /forum/post/18176073
> 
> 
> It is a network problem, not a box problem. Somehow, the Comcast network has difficulty identifying these boxes and, I guess, with every update, information gets lost and your box resets continuously. Revert to the previous ones.



Probably a combination of network and box problem. (My friend with a 3400 in Redwood Shores doesn't see these problems.) No resets noticed last night, but another one happened here at 7:55pm tonight, right in the middle of a critical curling match

















I am putting these in here in hopes that somebody in Comcast that might be able to do something about it is lurking. Obviously calling a CSR isn't going to get me anywhere...


Jim


----------



## diwap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18176408
> 
> 
> Probably a combination of network and box problem. (My friend with a 3400 in Redwood Shores doesn't see these problems.) No resets noticed last night, but another one happened here at 7:55pm tonight, right in the middle of a critical curling match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting these in here in hopes that somebody in Comcast that might be able to do something about it is lurking. Obviously calling a CSR isn't going to get me anywhere...
> 
> 
> Jim



I had the same problem too, Motorola 3200DCX not the DVR, and got the box replaced to a non Motorola one and no resets since. According to the tech who replaced the box it was the latest firmware causing the problems and that Motorola is working on it.


----------



## NxNW

My DCX 3400 has been doing a lot of spontaneous resets and the guide shows almost everything To Be Announced.


Will try unplugging / re-plugging AC power.


S/W Ver.: 75.59 - a25p2-2.S1.r-8

Firmware: 22.35


Also experienced the return of popping audio on NBC.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace28* /forum/post/18171229
> 
> 
> I have Comcast limited basic (94587 zip) and can get clear QAM channels w/HDHomerun-HTPC including TNT (37/126.7) and ESPN (38/126.8). I just bough Pansonic Plasma TV and it gets most QAM channels but not TNT and ESPN (no ch. 37-41, 126.x). Is this because of the notch filter and the Pana TV cannot handle? How come I get them on HDHomerun-HTPC?



My situation in Los Altos is similar. I can't get ESPN on my Panny plasma either. ESPN is on RF channel 84. The scan on the Panny shows no channels on 84, but when you key it in, the TV jumps to KNTV and shows virtual channel 211-1. When you look at the HDHomerun Config program and go to channel 84, it shows "211-1 KNTV" on subchannel 1 and zeroes for all the other subchannels. QuickTV in the latest HDHomerun software will show ESPN on subchannel 8. However, I still don't know how to make the Panny show the channel. I think the partial PSIP info for KNTV is screwing it up so the Panny won't tune the other subchannels on RF 84.


- Mike


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18176408
> 
> 
> Probably a combination of network and box problem. (My friend with a 3400 in Redwood Shores doesn't see these problems.) No resets noticed last night, but another one happened here at 7:55pm tonight, right in the middle of a critical curling match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting these in here in hopes that somebody in Comcast that might be able to do something about it is lurking. Obviously calling a CSR isn't going to get me anywhere...
> 
> 
> Jim



Yes, it is a combination of network and box. But network mostly. I have two DVRs. I replaced one with the DCX 3400 and the resets started a few days after the initial install. I called Comcast and they replaced it with a DCT but the resets kept on coming until 5 boxes were replaced!!! At this time, the problem was escalated to a "higher authority". I got a call that my issue would be taken care of. And, indeed, it was. My guess is that firmware of the DCX somehow created a mis-identification of my DVR at the Comcast network and the issue was not fixed until somebody corrected the issue at the network.


----------



## Dospac

Has anyone heard of audio dropouts with the DCX boxes where the audio cuts out on a channel until you change the channel or soft power cycle the box? I recommended the DCX to a friend and he's had that problem since he upgraded from a DCH.


He had a technician out and the tech said it was the HDMI cable, but he's tried another and it made no difference. Any ideas? They are going to swap boxes next.


----------



## leftjab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wunderhund* /forum/post/18157526
> 
> 
> I posted the following short review in the DCX forum a while back -- I picked up a DCX from the Geary Street office a couple months ago. As far as I know, they are not always available.
> 
> 
> PROS
> 
> 
> * Operation -- DCX runs quieter and cooler. DCH ran very warm to the touch and I had added extra rubber feet to minimize vibration noise.
> 
> * Speed -- DCX is far more responsive to commands from the remote. "Stumble Drunk" is how I have described the performance of channel surfing and programming on the DCH, which had improved on the earlier DCT DVR's. So far, channel changing and menu commands have been quite responsive on the DCX.
> 
> * Capacity -- DCX has a hard-drive that is twice as large (320Gb).
> 
> * PQ -- Connected to LCD-TV via HDMI and set to 'Native.' HD picture quality seems no different to the DCH. 'Native' feature is welcome, but differences are minor -- my 1080p TV seems to handle 720p marginally better for motion and sharpness. SD picture quality is improved on DCX-- less artifacting, smoother picture.
> 
> 
> CONS
> 
> 
> * Display -- LED on front display of unit is too bright, cannot be dimmed? DCH has better designed display.
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> Overall, the DCX is a marginal improvement over the DCH. No significant negative issues yet. Because I hookup the HDMI directly to the TV and not through my HDMI receiver, I've had no handshaking issues or resets from 'Native.' The slight delay for the TV to adjust between resolutions is there, but not a major annoyance. There is a negligible improvement in PQ. The additional storage capacity and the quieter operation are very welcome. Hopefully future firmware/software upgrades will make the DCX even more user-friendly.




a major "CON" argument for the DCX is the lack of a usable firewire out connection, highlighted in the same DCX thread in the HDTV recorders section, which is definitely a significant negative issue for some of us. There's no way I'll give up my DCH for a DCX as long as firewire is not working, as I archive a lot of material on D-VHS.


----------



## Ace28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18178960
> 
> 
> My situation in Los Altos is similar. I can't get ESPN on my Panny plasma either. ESPN is on RF channel 84. The scan on the Panny shows no channels on 84, but when you key it in, the TV jumps to KNTV and shows virtual channel 211-1. When you look at the HDHomerun Config program and go to channel 84, it shows "211-1 KNTV" on subchannel 1 and zeroes for all the other subchannels. QuickTV in the latest HDHomerun software will show ESPN on subchannel 8. However, I still don't know how to make the Panny show the channel. I think the partial PSIP info for KNTV is screwing it up so the Panny won't tune the other subchannels on RF 84.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I get the same 211-1 KNTV when I punch in 126-8 (ESPN per QuickTV). No sub-channels on 126 scanned on Pana Plasma but they appear on QuickTV.


Pana Tech Support said ext. tuners have built-in amplifiers and suggested to buy ext. amplifier - I did and made it worse (got 6 digital ch.). HDHomerun also doesn't have built-in amp. per SiliconDust.


I think Comcast is filtering those chnannels we can't get on limited basic. What's PSIP?


thanks,

Ace28


----------



## Kipper717

I"m having an audio problem whenever I go from a recorded show to live TV. After stopping a show the audio goes out until you skip back or change the channel.


Not a big problem, just a PITA sometimes.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace28* /forum/post/18192320
> 
> 
> I get the same 211-1 KNTV when I punch in 126-8 (ESPN per QuickTV). No sub-channels on 126 scanned on Pana Plasma but they appear on QuickTV.
> 
> 
> Pana Tech Support said ext. tuners have built-in amplifiers and suggested to buy ext. amplifier - I did and made it worse (got 6 digital ch.). HDHomerun also doesn't have built-in amp. per SiliconDust.
> 
> 
> I think Comcast is filtering those chnannels we can't get on limited basic. What's PSIP?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ace28



Comcast isn't filtering anything, they're just doing something with the data stream that the Panny can't handle. PSIP is the data that's in the transport stream that tells the tuner what the channels and programs are that are being broadcast. For ATSC (digital broadcast over the air) PSIP data is mandatory. Comcast only uses it for some of the re-broadcast network channels. You will notice that your TV probably has channels like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1, 11-1, etc. that are the same as what you would see with an antenna, while it also has funky channels like 121-8. KNTV shows up as 11-1 because they populated the PSIP data. They also did it for 211-1 (the SD digital version of KNTV) but not for the other subchannels on the same RF cable channel. The Panasonic tuning software can't handle this, so you can't access any of the subchannels that don't have virtual channel data.


This is clearly a Panasonic problem. However, it seems they don't care to fix it, if they even could for obsolete models in the field.


- Mike


----------



## Ace28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18195116
> 
> 
> Comcast isn't filtering anything, they're just doing something with the data stream that the Panny can't handle. PSIP is the data that's in the transport stream that tells the tuner what the channels and programs are that are being broadcast. For ATSC (digital broadcast over the air) PSIP data is mandatory. Comcast only uses it for some of the re-broadcast network channels. You will notice that your TV probably has channels like 2-1, 5-1, 7-1, 9-1, 11-1, etc. that are the same as what you would see with an antenna, while it also has funky channels like 121-8. KNTV shows up as 11-1 because they populated the PSIP data. They also did it for 211-1 (the SD digital version of KNTV) but not for the other subchannels on the same RF cable channel. The Panasonic tuning software can't handle this, so you can't access any of the subchannels that don't have virtual channel data.
> 
> 
> This is clearly a Panasonic problem. However, it seems they don't care to fix it, if they even could for obsolete models in the field.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Thanks Mike.


Panny support said it must be Comcast and the TV is fine (scanned it 6x). Well HDHomerun is getting them. Panny Tech Support said the signal must be 30db or higher or the channel won't be included on the channel TV lineup. I thought it was a static list and was missing some e.g. 126-x.


I told them it's the firmware but they're not convinced (waiting for TS to call back)


I have been watching the Olympics on 11-1, MSNBC and CNBC, which the Panny is getting. And watching ESPN, ESPN2, TNT and TBS on HTPC.


Ace28


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kipper717* /forum/post/18192691
> 
> 
> I"m having an audio problem whenever I go from a recorded show to live TV. After stopping a show the audio goes out until you skip back or change the channel.
> 
> 
> Not a big problem, just a PITA sometimes.



What type of TV, and how is it connected to (what I assume is) the box? I have a Panasonic plasma with an HDMI connection to my TiVo that does that all the time - it's usually caused by a resolution change disrupting the HDMI "handshake" between the two. Changing the channel tends to fix it, as does turning the TV off and then on; occasionally, going to and from the TiVo menus fixes it as well.


-- Don


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace28* /forum/post/18195272
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> Panny support said it must be Comcast and the TV is fine (scanned it 6x). Well HDHomerun is getting them. Panny Tech Support said the signal must be 30db or higher or the channel won't be included on the channel TV lineup. I thought it was a static list and was missing some e.g. 126-x.
> 
> 
> I told them it's the firmware but they're not convinced (waiting for TS to call back)
> 
> 
> I have been watching the Olympics on 11-1, MSNBC and CNBC, which the Panny is getting. And watching ESPN, ESPN2, TNT and TBS on HTPC.
> 
> 
> Ace28



The fact that the scan does not show any channels in your channel 126, but when you key in 126 it jumps to 211-1 with a perfectly watchable picture, is evidence by itself that there is a firmware problem.


If TS ever calls you back, emphasize that behavior. While you're at it mention that the TV also doesn't properly handle collisions between virtual channels and encrypted physical channels. This happens here with 11-1 and you cannot delete the encrypted RF Ch 11-1 from the channel setup.


- Mike


----------



## Mikef5

*A couple of updates from Comcast......
*
I'm going to post this as I got it so there will be no confusion on what was said or wasn't said....

______________________________________________________


I've taken the liberty of providing you some details about two upcoming projects that may be of interest to the Forum. Thanks for continuing to take time out of your day to provide ongoing feedback and input on our progress. As you know, we remain committed to expanding and improving our high-definition service and your efforts to keep folks informed are very important to us.

*Topic: Reduction in HD Prices for Customers with Two or More Outlets/Rooms using Comcast's HD Boxes.*


We'll be lowering the monthly price to our existing Comcast customers who have two or more HD sets in their home and use our set-top boxes.


Today, customers pay an Additional Outlet Fee and a Advanced Set Top Box Fee when requesting additional HD services (ex: $7.50 Digital Additional Outlet Fee + $15.95 HD DVR Fee = $23.45).


By May 1st the additional outlet pricing structure will be simplified by combining the two fees to one low price (to be called the HD Technology Fee) and for those customers with HD in two or more rooms their monthly price will be reduced by $7.50 per month, per HD outlet.


So a customer with a total of three HD sets in their home using Comcast equipment, would see their bill reduced by a total of $15 a month, ($180 a year) to reflect the price reduction for their two additional HD rooms.


Please remember that this price change only impacts those customers with more than one HD box. The monthly price to those customers with only one HD box will not change.


I'm sure you are wondering if an existing customer with HD service can take advantage of the new HD Technology Fee and additional outlet pricing on their existing outlets as well any new ones they want to add prior to May 1?


Yes, if an upgrading or existing customer wants HD service on additional outlets and they already have HD service on existing outlets we will add the new HD service codes as well as change the existing HD service codes on their account. So If an existing customer wants their advanced equipment charges ($7.50) removed prior to May 1 our CAE's will honor the request and remove the old HD service codes and replace them with the new codes.



*Topic: Content Protection (Digital Encryption) on the Horizon*

In the past you asked to keep you updated on our Content Protection, (encryption) plans. The Expanded Basic channels were temporarily unencrypted because we wanted to offer DTAs to our customers and provide them with additional high-definition channels. With the upcoming launch of Hallmark HD and HSN HD on March 2, 2010 we'll be providing over 100 high-definition channels in addition to the thousands of high-definition choices available using our On Demand technology.


As you know, prior to the World of More digital migration all channel lineups were protected against unauthorized reception of the programming Comcast provides - either through digital encryption, filters or traps.


Our programming contracts require that we protect our channels from unauthorized viewing. All pay TV providers - cable, satellite, or telcos - are required by content providers (companies like Disney and Viacom) to protect content from unauthorized reception and distribution. It is important to note that our competition (DirecTV, DISH, others) require a box to view these channels.


Comcast has always protected these channels through encryption, but with the digital migration program, there has been a small window of time in which channels were not protected and therefore, customers with QAM tuner TVs were able to view channels without digital equipment. Due to a recent FCC ruling, Comcast is now able to deploy content protection technology (encryption) in these markets once again.


After the FCC ruling last year Comcast systems across the nation began to deploy content protection for the Digital Transport Adapters (DTAs). Starting last fall Forum members saw the news coming out of the other states and started discussing when they would see similar efforts here in California.


Forum members need to be aware that we'll be implementing Content Protection in a phased approach, starting on or about March 31, 2010. Content Protection should be in place throughout the entire Bay Area by April 13, 2010.


Notices of the change will be sent in various forms, including: bill messaging, postcards, legal notices, direct mail and/or newspaper advertising. (I've attached a PDF of the newspaper ad)


As a reminder, during the recapture of the analog bandwidth covering channel 35 to 84 (World of More) our FAQ's clearly communicated our plans


Will I need equipment if I have a digital TV with a QAM tuner?


Yes. At the completion of the digital migration, customers will need equipment on all TVs to receive any channels above the Limited Basic level of service. We're encouraging all customers to avoid any service interruptions by installing and using the equipment provided by Comcast or purchased from their electronics retailer, like a TiVo or CableCard enabled device.

_________________________________________

So it looks like we'll save a little bit of money on renting the boxes so that's a good thing.


Also, encryption,

You knew it was coming and now it's here. Basic Tier is not going to be encrypted but the rest will be. Whether or not you agree with this, you have to understand that this is a business. You should pay for what you get. To many people where getting channels they did not pay for and now this is how Comcast is now going to lock down that loop hole. I understand the reasoning in why they are doing this even though I wish there was another way to do this but this is the easiest way for them to do it so we are stuck with it. If you have a problem with this you need to contact Comcast, I'm not going to touch this with a ten foot pole.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18210794
> 
> 
> So it looks like we'll save a little bit of money on renting the boxes so that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> Also, encryption,
> 
> You knew it was coming and now it's here. Basic Tier is not going to be encrypted but the rest will be. Whether or not you agree with this, you have to understand that this is a business. You should pay for what you get. To many people where getting channels they did not pay for and now this is how Comcast is now going to lock down that loop hole. I understand the reasoning in why they are doing this even though I wish there was another way to do this but this is the easiest way for them to do it so we are stuck with it. If you have a problem with this you need to contact Comcast, I'm not going to touch this with a ten foot pole.



Is there any word on whether the encrypted content will be flagged as "copy once" or "copy freely"? I am looking to use MCE to record programming, and I want to make sure that I am getting the content that I purchase.


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## wco81

So they're not going to overcharge you as much. Still their DVR pricing is a joke.


And now with encryption, you will have to get their sucky, overpriced boxes.


----------



## nikeykid

oh no, everyone has to actually pay full price now!! how horrible.


----------



## avekevin

Does anyone know much about U-Verse pricing? How does it compare?


----------



## mds54

What will DCH DVR users have to do?


----------



## Keenan

On the first topic, does that include those customers with 2 CableCARD equipped TiVos? In other words, if I wanted to add a Comcast DVR will it cost the old price of $23.45, or will it be $15.95? What about a non-DVR HD STB, is the AO fee dropped there as well?


What I'm reading is that they've eliminated the AO fee of $7.50 and renamed the DVR cost to be called "HD Technology Fee", is that about right?


----------



## Brian Conrad

I would still like to pick and choose what HD channels I want rather than pay an additional $60+ just to get three additional ones that I would watch.


----------



## DAP

I would have much preferred that they drop the analog extended basic channels, and move the digital extended basic channels into the range of channels filtered by the trap.

This would allow the people who pay for extended basic to still get extended basic through clear QAM, and block those who pay for limited basic from getting the extended basic channels.


As it is, it means requiring a cable box for anything beyond limited basic.


For me that means I will never get anything more than limited basic. I will not have their hardware in my house.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18212345
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred that they drop the analog extended basic channels, and move the digital extended basic channels into the range of channels filtered by the trap.
> 
> This would allow the people who pay for extended basic to still get extended basic through clear QAM, and block those who pay for limited basic from getting the extended basic channels.
> 
> 
> As it is, it means requiring a cable box for anything beyond limited basic.
> 
> 
> For me that means I will never get anything more than limited basic. I will not have their hardware in my house.



I think they are trying to not rely on any traps, to control what you can watch.


You can always just get cable-card devices, like a TiVo, if you can't stand having Comcast cable boxes...


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18212345
> 
> 
> I would have much preferred that they drop the analog extended basic channels, and move the digital extended basic channels into the range of channels filtered by the trap.
> 
> This would allow the people who pay for extended basic to still get extended basic through clear QAM, and block those who pay for limited basic from getting the extended basic channels.
> 
> 
> As it is, it means requiring a cable box for anything beyond limited basic.
> 
> 
> For me that means I will never get anything more than limited basic. I will not have their hardware in my house.



Right on. In fact, during the initial transition it appeared as if that was their plan because much of expanded was broadcasting in the 40's band as well as above 70.


Comcast executives have stated their objective was to move from a household service to a point of access service "just like their competitors".


Two things held them back, one was the waiver needed from the FCC and they got that late last year.


The other was contracts with local communities, and that has been overcome with the story line of protecting the expanded channels from unauthorized viewing.programming by electronic means.


As you pointed out, the physical traps which successfully protected those channels in analog would work just as well to protect those channels in digital BUT that would not generate more revenue.


By placing the QAM channels outside the physical bands they have created a fictitious scenario in order to generate more revenue.


Based on the reaction of most cable users in our neighborhood, encryption will be a big yawn. Those who have large TVs are on the digital tier anyway and none of those on Expanded are watching QAM. They are viewing analog via a DTA or DCH on their LCD TV because the STBs still respond to the analog channel numbers.


----------



## Barovelli

Re: Encryption


I can imagine a customer with an HDTV that wants a DTA to get expanded basic BUT also wants to watch the local stations in HD via the QAM tuner.


Everyone go look at the back of your TV. Are they still equipped with multiple RF inputs? Or did that feature go away with dual cable systems?


Save your old A/B switches - their value may double..


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18210794
> 
> 
> *So it looks like we'll save a little bit of money on renting the boxes so that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> Also, encryption,
> 
> You knew it was coming and now it's here. Basic Tier is not going to be encrypted but the rest will be. Whether or not you agree with this, you have to understand that this is a business. You should pay for what you get. To many people where getting channels they did not pay for and now this is how Comcast is now going to lock down that loop hole. I understand the reasoning in why they are doing this even though I wish there was another way to do this but this is the easiest way for them to do it so we are stuck with it. If you have a problem with this you need to contact Comcast, I'm not going to touch this with a ten foot pole.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5
> *


*


What about a ten foot, one inch pole?










To avekevin,


are you in an area where U-verse is offered? My dad switched to them about a month ago from DirecTV. He's north of West College behind G&G and a while back there was someone going door to door passing out fliers and offering the service. I live south of West College and there's been no word of U-verse service in my area.*


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juancmjr* /forum/post/18214500
> 
> 
> are you in an area where U-verse is offered? My dad switched to them about a month ago from DirecTV. He's north of West College behind G&G and a while back there was someone going door to door passing out fliers and offering the service. I live south of West College and there's been no word of U-verse service in my area.



I'm not certain. I am in the Coffey Park area. At this point, I am looking for any viable alternative to Comcast. Netflix may also fit the bill soon, given their rapid progress.


----------



## audiovid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18213987
> 
> 
> I can imagine a customer with an HDTV that wants a DTA to get expanded basic BUT also wants to watch the local stations in HD via the QAM tuner.
> 
> 
> Everyone go look at the back of your TV. Are they still equipped with multiple RF inputs? Or did that feature go away with dual cable systems?
> 
> 
> Save your old A/B switches - their value may double..



Or find a use for that old VCR that still hasn't been sent to recycling.


- Antenna input to TV to pull in OTA local digital

- Cable input to the DTA and output RF into the VCR

- VCR S-Video Out to TV In


Watch OTA on the TV's tuner and cable on Input 1.


----------



## ldivinag

anyone having issues with 703 this entire week? i mean after midnite, it goes to black and you get that stupid "channel will be available shortly" BS...


----------



## fxhomie

U-verse is now being offered in Kentfield. Got a big glossy mailing from them.


----------



## maddog510

This is goin to affect me. Can I get a HD box so I could keep viewing my local HD stations?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/18216705
> 
> 
> This is goin to affect me. Can I get a HD box so I could keep viewing my local HD stations?



Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18216750
> 
> 
> Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



But if I get a DTA to view expanded basic channels, I cant view local high def channels because it's not a HD box. It just has a composite video output. That's why I was asking if I can get a HD box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/18216777
> 
> 
> But if I get a DTA to view expanded basic channels, I cant view local high def channels because it's not a HD box. It just has a composite video output. That's why I was asking if I can get a HD box.



Yes, they will be happy to rent you a HD box, as many as you want










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18217227
> 
> 
> Yes, they will be happy to rent you a HD box, as many as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What about the $7.50 AO charge? Does having a CableCard equipped TiVo count as having "more than one HD box"?


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avekevin* /forum/post/18210857
> 
> 
> Is there any word on whether the encrypted content will be flagged as "copy once" or "copy freely"? I am looking to use MCE to record programming, and I want to make sure that I am getting the content that I purchase.



That's a different level of protection (broadcast flag) not "encryption". These channels will be QAM-encrypted (vs Clear QAM) you'll need a Cablecard-equipped TV tuner (if they still make those?). The content providers are the ones who control the broadcast flags (NBC, HBO, etc) not the cable/etc providers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18211618
> 
> 
> I would still like to pick and choose what HD channels I want rather than pay an additional $60+ just to get three additional ones that I would watch.



Yeah you and every other TV viewer since the dawn of the cable era. Never ever ever ever ever ever going to happen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/18212474
> 
> 
> I think they are trying to not rely on any traps, to control what you can watch.
> 
> 
> You can always just get cable-card devices, like a TiVo, if you can't stand having Comcast cable boxes...



Right, you don't need Comcast boxes, you can use your own Cablecard devices.


----------



## Brian Conrad

If Comcast wants to retain customers they may have to break those tiers up into something more manageable. These days you have all kinds of "consumer counselors" telling people to look at those cable bills and consider dropping anything but basic cable. Fill in the rest with DVD or Bluray rentals. Given the economy many people are paying outrageously high entertainment bills. That is a market for someone to cater too. A more proactive company would realize this and start breaking those into smaller packages just to keep customers. I am a movie buff so don't care about a lot of those extra HD channels in the new tier. IFC, MGM and maybe one more would be enough. Some foreign companies break those into targeted packages. I just think that Comcast management is lost in 18th century thinking or have a carnival background.


On U-Verse, when it moved into the neighborhood a guy came buy to sell it and asked what my lineup on Comcast was. When he looked up the same setup on U-Verse he was forced to admit it would cost me more.


BTW, if I wanted just basic cable and NOT get one of their boxes I would have to find something to hook up to my recently revitalized 9 year old plus 53" Pioneer which of course has no ATSC tuner on it not to mention QAM. Last I looked external tuners were still pretty expensive to own though given today's technology they shouldn't be. Right now I still have Extended Basic and the Comcast HD DVR. Before when I didn't have the DVR I used my HDHomerun, computers and an AVeL Linkplayer for a DVR system. And I still use that combo sometimes. Of course with U-Verse that gear would be useless.


----------



## MKANET

I tried doing searches on this thread, but didnt find any recent posts. Does anyone know why Playboy/Spice channels are so low in priority on the list of channels to convert to HD? Maybe they are basing it on the current subscriber base ...not knowing customers dont want to continue paying for low quality 4:3 SD content at this day and age? It's the only remaining capability I'd like to add to my setup..... recording/tuning into high quality HD Porn channels; which just isn't the same as On Demand/Pay-per-view channels/shows. If anyone has any news that I might have missed, Id appreciate a quick post.


----------



## Xn0r

Just be prepared for some lesser qual HD than other offerings, from what I've heard.


----------



## rsra13

have they offered any PPV event in HD? Like Boxing or UFC?


I'll "gladly" pay $60 for PPV HD Boxing.


----------



## MKANET

You need direcTV for that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/18219731
> 
> 
> have they offered any PPV event in HD? Like Boxing or UFC?
> 
> 
> I'll "gladly" pay $60 for PPV HD Boxing.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/18219731
> 
> 
> have they offered any PPV event in HD? Like Boxing or UFC?
> 
> 
> I'll "gladly" pay $60 for PPV HD Boxing.



Yea UFC, Boxing and even WWE ppv's have all been available in HD on channel 870 since World of More launched last year. I think it's $10 more for the HD feed.


----------



## avekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovid* /forum/post/18215288
> 
> 
> Or find a use for that old VCR that still hasn't been sent to recycling.



Welcome to the "World of Now".


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/18219885
> 
> 
> Yea UFC, Boxing and even WWE ppv's have all been available in HD on channel 870 since World of More launched last year. I think it's $10 more for the HD feed.



Great!


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18217276
> 
> 
> What about the $7.50 AO charge? Does having a CableCard equipped TiVo count as having "more than one HD box"?



Scroll down to post 12554, nothing but equipment fee.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18210794
> 
> 
> ...
> *Topic: Reduction in HD Prices for Customers with Two or More Outlets/Rooms using Comcast's HD Boxes.*
> 
> 
> We'll be lowering the monthly price to our existing Comcast customers who have two or more HD sets in their home and use our set-top boxes.
> 
> 
> Today, customers pay an Additional Outlet Fee and a Advanced Set Top Box Fee when requesting additional HD services (ex: $7.50 Digital Additional Outlet Fee + $15.95 HD DVR Fee = $23.45).
> 
> 
> By May 1st the additional outlet pricing structure will be simplified by combining the two fees to one low price (to be called the HD Technology Fee) and for those customers with HD in two or more rooms their monthly price will be reduced by $7.50 per month, per HD outlet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does anybody knows if the price reduction will apply to people with multiple HD (non-DVR) box but with a limited basic subscription (HD 702-712)

Or you need to have at least a digital subscription before they remove the AO fee ?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18221667
> 
> 
> Scroll down to post 12554, nothing but equipment fee.



Correct me If I'm wrong, but if I wanted to add a non-DVR HD STB the charge would be $7 with no AO charge? Or, if I wanted a HD-DVR it would only be the DVR cost of $15.95? I already have 2 CC-equipped TiVos.


The way I read the announcement is that it's only good for those who use Comcast's set-top boxes, so the question is, is a CableCARD considered a set-top box for the purposes of dropping the AO charge?


OTOH, if the Comcast HD-DVR or HD-STB were added to my account it would not incur the AO charge anyway as it's the first/only Comcast STB I would have?


Unless I'm misunderstanding the announcement, it seems it would have been easier just to say they are dropping the AO charge altogether as there doesn't seem to be any scenario where it would apply anymore.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18216750
> 
> 
> Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not true at present and there is no reason to believe it will come true after encryption is introduced. You are right only for stations Comcast is broadcasting in HD in the 2-30 range.


Unfortunately for us as subscribers, there are many exceptions.


OTA HD stations currently broadcast in clear QAM on channels outside the range of expanded/encrypted channels (i.e. above 30) are:


35.1 KOFY HD

36.1 KICU HD

44.1 KBCW HD (CW)

54.1 KTEH HD (PBS)

60.1 KCSM HD (PBS)

65.1 KKPX HD (ION)


When encryption covers the expanded channels above 30, the PSIPs for these channels will have to be assigned virtual addresses that match the STB/analog designations of 13.1/6.1/12.1/10.1/17.1/16.1 or they will be unwatchable in HD.


Only four local stations out of twelve will be viewable in HD by all subscribers after encryption is introduced on channels above 30.


2.1 KTVU HD (Fox)

4.2 KRON HD

5.1 KPIX HD (CBS)

7.1 KGO HD (ABC)


That's because two channels in the south bay network are affected by PSIP corruption. Not all tuners act the same way as it varies between brands on how well they can handle corrupted PSIPs. Channels with corrupted PSIPs which may not be viewable by all subscribers are:


KNTV HD (NBC)

KQED HD (PBS)


NBC is the worst, it is only viewable in our house on one TV (2009 Sony) as 92.1 and at 211.1 on the other (2008 Samsung). Only the PVR can recognize it as 11.1. Do you think Comcast cares that some [many?] viewers will be unable to watch the PBS and NBC networks in HD?


These problems have been around since last year's transition and Comcast has proven itself totally uninterested in addressing them. So long as clear QAM was available for these channels it was a nuisance. When encryption is introduced, being unable to watch them in HD goes from a nuisance to a problem.


The PSIP corruption is not unique to the south bay or particular tuners, it affects all areas and tuners in diffferent ways e.g.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18132273 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post18171229 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post18178960 


There may well be other stations affected, these are the ones that I noticed because our family watches them. A comparison between what silicondust shows as OTA and what Comcast provides over the air in sub-30 channels could discover other local HD content that will not be provided by Comcast.


Unless your friend at Comcast has assured you that the company will be addressing and resolving all of these issues before encryption is rolled out your statement is incorrect.


----------



## jharkin

For years I've seen folks on this board complaining about the video quality of Comcast's Motorola set top boxes. I didn't think anything was wrong with what I could see on mine. This week I swapped my DCT 3416 I for a TiVo HD and thought that I must have gotten a new display, too. The picture I have now is much sharper than I used to have. The TiVo has breathed new life into my ancient Sony plasma.


Plus it took me about ten minutes to move my season passes from both the old SD TiVo and the Moto via TiVo's web interface. I'm in love...


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18225891
> 
> 
> For years I've seen folks on this board complaining about the video quality of Comcast's Motorola set top boxes. I didn't think anything was wrong with what I could see on mine. This week I swapped my DCT 3416 I for a TiVo HD and thought that I must have gotten a new display, too. The picture I have now is much sharper than I used to have. The TiVo has breathed new life into my ancient Sony plasma.
> 
> 
> Plus it took me about ten minutes to move my season passes from both the old SD TiVo and the Moto via TiVo's web interface. I'm in love...



welcome to tivoHD world! now upgrade that harddrive to 1TB


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18216032
> 
> 
> U-verse is now being offered in Kentfield. Got a big glossy mailing from them.



If it's like how it was done in Benicia, expect a knock at your door in the near future from a couple of AT&T reps preaching the gospel of U-Verse and offering something like a 30-day trial. I turned them down, as I have a need to be able to record three HD shows at once on occasion (IIRC, not only can you not record three HD shows at once in the entire house with U-Verse, but you can't record two and watch a third live (i.e. not something you recorded) HD show simultaneously either, although I am considering switching my Internet service to them as my DSL is capped at 1.5 Mbps (160 KB/sec).


-- Don


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/18225891
> 
> 
> For years I've seen folks on this board complaining about the video quality of Comcast's Motorola set top boxes. I didn't think anything was wrong with what I could see on mine. This week I swapped my DCT 3416 I for a TiVo HD and thought that I must have gotten a new display, too. The picture I have now is much sharper than I used to have. The TiVo has breathed new life into my ancient Sony plasma.
> 
> 
> Plus it took me about ten minutes to move my season passes from both the old SD TiVo and the Moto via TiVo's web interface. I'm in love...



Hrm. I have a DCH-3200 and a Tivo HD, and I can't say I've noticed a difference in PQ between them, except for the user interface/overlay graphics for which the tivo is superior. But the TV pictures themselves, I can't say I've noticed a diff. Maybe I should do a more thorough comparison.


Note that I'm talking about live TV too (the DCH-3200 I have doesn't have a DVR).


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18223672
> 
> 
> Not true at present and there is no reason to believe it will come true after encryption is introduced. You are right only for stations Comcast is broadcasting in HD in the 2-30 range.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for us as subscribers, there are many exceptions caused by Comcast's channel assignment and PSIP corruption that do not meet the 2-30 criteria.
> 
> 
> OTA HD stations like KICU 36.1, KBCW 44.1, KTEH 54.1 and KCSM 60.1 fall into the range of expanded/encrypted channels.
> 
> 
> Unless the PSIPs for the local 36.1/44.1/54.1/60.1 channels are given virtual addresses of 6.1/12.1/10.1/17.1 they will be unwatchable in HD.
> 
> 
> Channels with corrupted PSIPs will not be viewable by all subscribers. Not all tuners act the same way as it varies between brands on how well they can handle corrupted PSIPs.
> 
> 
> The affected south bay channels include NBC 11.1/11.2/11.3 and KQED 9.1/9.2. NBC is the worst, it is only viewable on one TV (2009 Sony) as 92.1 and at 211.1 on the other (2008 Samsung). Only the PVR can recognize it as 11.1.
> 
> 
> Do you think Comcast cares that some [many?] viewers will be unable to watch the PBS and NBC networks in HD?
> 
> 
> These problems have been around since last year's transition and Comcast has proven itself totally uninterested in addressing them. So long as clear QAM was available for these channels it was a nuisance. When encryption is introduced, being unable to watch them in HD goes from a nuisance to a problem.
> 
> 
> The PSIP corruption is not unique to the south bay or particular tuners, it affects all areas and tuners in diffferent ways e.g.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18132273
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post18171229
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post18178960
> 
> 
> There may well be other stations affected, these are the ones that I noticed because our family watches them. A comparison between what silicondust shows as OTA and what Comcast provides over the air in sub-30 channels could discover other local HD content that will not be provided by Comcast.
> 
> 
> Unless your friend at Comcast has assured you that the company will be addressing and resolving all of these issues before encryption is rolled out your statement is incorrect.



Actually it is true.


Just because your TVs don't handle clear QAM properly, you can't really blame Comcast for that.


You are right that Comcast does not care about peoples ability to receive clear QAM, but it does not do anything (besides regularly shuffling channels) to prevent you from receiving it. If your TV can't receive clear QAM, first verify that you have a good enough signal to receive (I found I needed to amplify my cable signal), then if you still have a problem, pester the TV manufacturer.


The PSIP number has NO effect on your ability to tune & view clear QAM. It is just a number. Your tuner does not arbitrarily block your viewing of that channel if that number is above 30. The 30 and below for limited basic is a leftover from the age of analog, and the trap filter they used to put in the cable of those who got limited basic. It used to be that limited basic and extended basic channels were all unencrypted, and the trap filter cut out the extended basic channels so that people who only payed for limited basic would not get the extended basic channels. All of the channels above extended basic were encrypted, so it did not matter if there was a filter trap or not, you needed a cable box to view them.


Comcasts current intent is to do away with the filter trap entirely and encrypt everything but limited basic. If they do this, it will not matter what channel or what PSIP number is assigned to a channel, if it is broadcast in clear QAM, you will be able to receive it, if it is not, you will need to rent some kind of cable box to receive it.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18229660
> 
> 
> Comcasts current intent is to do away with the filter trap entirely and encrypt everything but limited basic. If they do this, it will not matter what channel or what PSIP number is assigned to a channel, if it is broadcast in clear QAM, you will be able to receive it, if it is not, you will need to rent some kind of cable box to receive it.



Does that mean that they will go around to all the houses that have a trap now and remove it? Hmm, I doubt it but I suppose one could call and ask them to do that.


----------



## rsra13

Any plans to add Univision HD and Telemundo HD?

I know they barely show anything in HD, but it would be nice for the World Cup. And yeah, I know it will be shown in HD in ABC and ESPN.


In the meantime I got an indoor antenna from RadioShack just to check if I could tune them here in south San Jose, and yeah, not issues. I may try later tonight too with a telenovela.


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18225901
> 
> 
> welcome to tivoHD world! now upgrade that harddrive to 1TB



First thing I did when I realized the HD had the same puny 160G drive as the Moto.


----------



## bas2001

Sorry, if this was already discussed.


Can anyone recommend any cheap external HD Tuners for Comcast which can be used in the SF Bay Area? Tired of paying $8/month for the HD box to comcast while the same boxes are available for sale for around $50 (used ones). But Comcast won't activate those boxes, if we buy it from third party as they claim all those boxes are Comcast's property. If they activate one, even if we own it, we will have to pay $8.00/month rent as per the Comcast Cus Service.


I returned the HD box I had as I was not watching TV much. I only have basic channels. I am looking for ABC HD for mainly for Oscar night.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bas2001* /forum/post/18232188
> 
> 
> Sorry, if this was already discussed.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend any cheap external HD Tuners for Comcast which can be used in the SF Bay Area? Tired of paying $8/month for the HD box to comcast while the same boxes are available for sale for around $50 (used ones). But Comcast won't activate those boxes, if we buy it from third party as they claim all those boxes are Comcast's property. If they activate one, even if we own it, we will have to pay $8.00/month rent as per the Comcast Cus Service.
> 
> 
> I returned the HD box I had as I was not watching TV much. I only have basic channels. I am looking for ABC HD for mainly for Oscar night.



As they say, there's good news here and bad news.


First, the bad news. You can be certain that Comcast will never activate a box you didn't rent from them.


But, there is good news. If you just want to watch ABC-HD, and your TV has a QAM tuner, just connect the cable to your HDTV and tune to channel 7.1. If your TV doesn't have a QAM tuner (are there HDTVs that don't?), then try Amazon.com.


----------



## Brian Conrad

There are still plenty of HDTVs without any ATSC tuners. My 9 year old Pioneer set doesn't have an ATSC tuner let alone QAM. I suppose some folks would chuck a set like mine even though it works fine especially after I had the power supply resoldered. Unfortunately landfills are full of such sets in our throwaway society. And the set doesn't have HDMI either but I've ordered an HDFury3 to solve that problem.


----------



## leftjab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/18230749
> 
> 
> Any plans to add Univision HD and Telemundo HD?
> 
> I know they barely show anything in HD, but it would be nice for the World Cup. And yeah, I know it will be shown in HD in ABC and ESPN.
> 
> 
> In the meantime I got an indoor antenna from RadioShack just to check if I could tune them here in south San Jose, and yeah, not issues. I may try later tonight too with a telenovela.



getting Fox Soccer HD would add far more soccer in HD than adding Univision HD or Telemundo HD, albeit in English. I do sympathize with those who have not wanted to hear the English announcers on ESPN for past World Cups, but it should be much improved this year. Asking for the new channel Fox Soccer Plus in HD is probably too much, as it's not even on the system yet in SD, but with Setanta USA going out of business this past weekend, freeing up an additional SD channel (and saving me $15/mo.), maybe FS+ SD could be added easily.


----------



## sydyen

DAP, there are two separate issues:



> Quote:
> Comcasts current intent is to do away with the filter trap entirely and encrypt everything but limited basic. If they do this, it will not matter what channel or what PSIP number is assigned to a channel, if it is broadcast in clear QAM, you will be able to receive it, if it is not, you will need to rent some kind of cable box to receive it.



I agree, IF the channels are encrypted individually. If encryption is done by individual channel then the first six channels I listed are not affected.


Unfortunately, the method of encryption used elsewhere amounted to an electronic trap on channels above 30 i.e. there are no channels >30 being broadcast in clear QAM.


We have different expectations, and come mid-April one of us will be proven right and the other wrong. I hope you are right.



> Quote:
> Just because your TVs don't handle clear QAM properly, you can't really blame Comcast for that.



Did you not understand the example of NBC on three different tuners?


Comcast is broadcasting PSIPs which do not comply to the standard for two channels on the network here, KNTV and KQED.


It is not the tuners which are at fault, there are no QAM tuning problems on any other channels.


The PSIP corruption problem can be solved at the headend. The issue is that DTAs use a Virtual Map and the DC*x use OOB. Nothing in the Comcast network relies on PSIPs for tuning so they are not accepted as needing attention. Only issues which affect network reception (STBs) are put on Trouble Reports.


----------



## bas2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18233793
> 
> 
> As they say, there's good news here and bad news.
> 
> 
> First, the bad news. You can be certain that Comcast will never activate a box you didn't rent from them.
> 
> 
> But, there is good news. If you just want to watch ABC-HD, and your TV has a QAM tuner, just connect the cable to your HDTV and tune to channel 7.1. If your TV doesn't have a QAM tuner (are there HDTVs that don't?), then try Amazon.com.



Thanks for the descriptive reply. Never used the QAM Tuner. I did see multiple channel search options. Not sure if I have QAM tuner on my TV. I can watch the cable by selecting the channels from 2 to 125 on the TV remote. The TV I am using is Panasonic CT-34WX54. It has a Panasonic Universal remote like most of the HDTVs. Could you or someone else how to go to channel 7.1 using the Panasonic Universal remote? I am hoping there are many Panasonic TV users. Probably that may give me some clue on the QAM tuning as well.


Thanks again for your reply. You guys make this forum very helpful for newbies like me.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bas2001* /forum/post/18239808
> 
> 
> Thanks for the descriptive reply. Never used the QAM Tuner. I did see multiple channel search options. Not sure if I have QAM tuner on my TV..



I'm quite sure that your TV does not have a QAM or even a digital tuner. Your user manual should spell out if it does have the capabilities of tuning digital cable. I searched for the specs and all that I found was that it has an NTSC tuner.


----------



## fxhomie

Your owner's manual should tell you if you have a QAM tuner or not. Mine (not a Panny) has three:


NTSC: OTA analog

ATSC: OTA digital (8vsb modulation)

QAM: cable digital


----------



## Elias1

With the new TiVo Series 4 Premier now official does anyone know if Comcast in the Bay Area supports the SeaChange network signaling for video on demand?


There seems to be some indication of TiVo and Comcast working together but if we don't have SeaChange locally then it won't really matter.
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-03/...ere-mysteries/


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bas2001* /forum/post/18239808
> 
> 
> Thanks for the descriptive reply. Never used the QAM Tuner. I did see multiple channel search options. Not sure if I have QAM tuner on my TV. I can watch the cable by selecting the channels from 2 to 125 on the TV remote. The TV I am using is Panasonic CT-34WX54. It has a Panasonic Universal remote like most of the HDTVs. Could you or someone else how to go to channel 7.1 using the Panasonic Universal remote? I am hoping there are many Panasonic TV users. Probably that may give me some clue on the QAM tuning as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your reply. You guys make this forum very helpful for newbies like me.



Your TV only has an NTSC tuner, no digital tuners of any kind.

http://www.epinions.com/specs/pr-Pan...rd_Televisions


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18239639
> 
> 
> DAP, there are two separate issues:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, IF the channels are encrypted individually. If encryption is done by individual channel then the first six channels I listed are not affected.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the method of encryption used elsewhere amounted to an electronic trap on channels above 30 i.e. there are no channels >30 being broadcast in clear QAM.



This is wrong.

I know this because I am only paying for limited basic, and yes I do have a trap filter in my circuit. The trap filters out channels between 30 and 70. all but one of the channels below 30 are analog. ALL of the clear QAM channels I receive are above 70. ALL of them.


If a channel has PSIP, then the displayed channel number has no relationship to the actual channel the signal is broadcast on. I receive channel 36.1, an local OTA channel via cable. It shows up on channel 36.1 even though there is a filter that blocks all physical signals between channels 30 and 70. Why? because it is not broadcast on channel 36, it is broadcast on channel 119, 36.1 is just a NAME that the PSIP attaches to the channel, it has nothing to do with the frequency that the channel is broadcast on.


> Quote:
> We have different expectations, and come mid-April one of us will be proven right and the other wrong. I hope you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not understand the example of NBC on three different tuners?
> 
> 
> Comcast is broadcasting PSIPs which do not comply to the standard for two channels on the network here, KNTV and KQED.
> 
> 
> It is not the tuners which are at fault, there are no QAM tuning problems on any other channels.
> 
> 
> The PSIP corruption problem can be solved at the headend. The issue is that DTAs use a Virtual Map and the DC*x use OOB. Nothing in the Comcast network relies on PSIPs for tuning so they are not accepted as needing attention. Only issues which affect network reception (STBs) are put on Trouble Reports.



Just because a tuner works on most QAM channels does not mean that there are no bugs in its firmware.


If comcast is broadcasting a clear QAM channel, and your tuner can't handle it, it is the fault of the tuner.


It does not matter that the PSIP is non-standard, the firmware in the television should ignore the PSIP if it does not understand it. All the PSIP is, is a number that the television uses to identify the channel. If it can not understand the PSIP data, it should ignore it and use the physical channel number & sub channel number to identify the channel.


The PSIP is like a persons name. Just because a persons name happens to be in a foreign language and you can't pronounce it, does not mean that you can not see that person or interact with them.


When a television refuses to display a channel because the PSIP is different than it expects, that television is broken. The guys who wrote the firmware for the television did a sloppy half way job by not properly checking to make sure that the data they were looking at matched what they expected and ignoring data that falls outside that expected range.


A television should be designed to deal as best it can with the signal it receives and ignore the parts of the signal it does not recognize, otherwise it will break when future enhancements to the signal are added. If old black and white televisions refused to display a picture if the signal slightly deviated from what it expected, then when color TV started to be broadcast, those old black and white sets would not have been able to tune in color broadcasts.


It would be nice if Comcast would follow specifications, but they never have and I don't expect them to start now unless there is a federal regulation that requires them to do so. They think it is in their interest to make their systems proprietary, they see it as yet another form of DRM.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elias1* /forum/post/18242316
> 
> 
> With the new TiVo Series 4 Premier now official does anyone know if Comcast in the Bay Area supports the SeaChange network signaling for video on demand?
> 
> 
> There seems to be some indication of TiVo and Comcast working together but if we don't have SeaChange locally then it won't really matter.
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-03/...ere-mysteries/



I doubt it's using the on demand stuff like the cable boxes do. It's possible that Tivo added software which does the proprietary comcast thing, but I doubt it (this also presumes there's no additional hardware required).


I think the Comcast On Demand tile they showed is probably VOD over the internet from their Fancast site, which from what I've heard is pretty low quality.


Personally I don't think I'll be upgrading my Tivo HD for a while, because aside from a nicer UI, a faster CPU, and 1080p output, it doesn't seem to offer much new from the Tivo HD. I'm going to wait at least a few months and let the early adopters figure out HD upgrade options, etc (wouldn't it be nice to drop a 2TB HD into it?)


----------



## sydyen

DAP, you are so way off base it is difficult to know how to reply.


I wrote _"Unfortunately, the method of encryption used elsewhere amounted to an electronic trap on channels above 30 i.e. there are no channels >30 being broadcast in clear QAM."_



> Quote:
> This is wrong. I know this because I am only paying for limited basic...



You clearly have no understanding what encryption means since encryption has not been implemented in the Bay Area. You cannot use yourself as an example because you are viewing the same unencrypted transmissions as I am.


Comcast recently announced that it will begin encrypting soon and be completed by mid-April. When encryption is implemented those channels you are viewing now in clear QAM will be scrambled, and you will NOT be able to view them in clear QAM.


It is called Privacy Mode, and when turned on in the network, even those of us who pay for Expanded will be unable to view the Expanded channels without a Set Top Box.


You belong to the group Comcast has been giving a free ride to since conversion. You belong to the group Comcast is using as justification to encrypt the Expanded channels. Had Comcast's conversion kept the Expanded clear QAM channels in 30-70 you would never have been able to see them and Comcast would not have an excuse to encrypt.



> Quote:
> Just because a tuner works on most QAM channels does not mean that there are no bugs in its firmware. If comcast is broadcasting a clear QAM channel, and your tuner can't handle it, it is the fault of the tuner.



And if NBC had chosen to broadcast some of the Olympics in French because it is an official language of Canada would you blame the American school system for not teaching us French?


When Comcast broadcasts a corrupted PSIP is is talking "French" to the tuners, and it depends on an individal tuner's multi-lingual capability as to how well it is interpreted.



> Quote:
> It does not matter that the PSIP is non-standard, the firmware in the television should ignore the PSIP if it does not understand it.



If a VTA bus drives on the wrong side of the road, it is the fault of the other drivers?


Since you apparently believe it is the tuner's responsibility to anticipate all the ways in Comcast can transmit non-compliant non-standard PSIPs there is no point in pursuing this discussion with you.


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18243653
> 
> 
> I doubt it's using the on demand stuff like the cable boxes do. It's possible that Tivo added software which does the proprietary comcast thing, but I doubt it (this also presumes there's no additional hardware required).
> 
> 
> I think the Comcast On Demand tile they showed is probably VOD over the internet from their Fancast site, which from what I've heard is pretty low quality.



Wishful thinking on my part I guess. I have a Series 3 and was trying to find a good reason to upgrade. The addition of On Demand would be a nice added benefit.


With our impending switch to SDV it would have been great if TiVo had integrated hardware/software for On Demand and SDV. Oh well, here's hoping the tuning adapters work well.


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elias1* /forum/post/18243958
> 
> 
> Wishful thinking on my part I guess. I have a Series 3 and was trying to find a good reason to upgrade. The addition of On Demand would be a nice added benefit.



I just found the answer. No On Demand.
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/03/o...ast-on-demand/


----------



## ADRz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab* /forum/post/18235934
> 
> 
> getting Fox Soccer HD would add far more soccer in HD than adding Univision HD or Telemundo HD, albeit in English. I do sympathize with those who have not wanted to hear the English announcers on ESPN for past World Cups, but it should be much improved this year. Asking for the new channel Fox Soccer Plus in HD is probably too much, as it's not even on the system yet in SD, but with Setanta USA going out of business this past weekend, freeing up an additional SD channel (and saving me $15/mo.), maybe FS+ SD could be added easily.



It is really time for an HD channel for soccer. The only problem with FSC (HD or not) is that it has a very limited number of premiership games. It is as if it has a really bad agreement with Barclay's League. It covers Sierie A better but it has no La Liga games. The best move is to have an HD channel that has a good selection of games from the best European Leagues and that would allow Univision or Telemundo to offer Latin American football to their fans.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18243655
> 
> 
> DAP, you are so way off base it is difficult to know how to reply.
> 
> 
> I wrote _"Unfortunately, the method of encryption used elsewhere amounted to an electronic trap on channels above 30 i.e. there are no channels >30 being broadcast in clear QAM."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly have no understanding what encryption means since encryption has not been implemented in the Bay Area.



You are making a very bad assumption here.

I am well aware that Comcast intends to encrypt extended basic channels. You seem to assume that since some OTA channels appear on channel numbers above 30 that they are considered extended basic channels and therefore will become encrypted as well. This is not true.


> Quote:
> [long redundant explanation of how free extended basic clear QAM channels are going away removed]
> 
> 
> And if NBC had chosen to broadcast some of the Olympics in French because it is an official language of Canada would you blame the American school system for not teaching us French?
> 
> 
> When Comcast broadcasts a corrupted PSIP is is talking "French" to the tuners, and it depends on an individal tuner's multi-lingual capability as to how well it is interpreted.
> 
> 
> If a VTA bus drives on the wrong side of the road, it is the fault of the other drivers?
> 
> 
> Since you apparently believe it is the tuner's responsibility to anticipate all the ways in Comcast can transmit non-compliant non-standard PSIPs there is no point in pursuing this discussion with you.



No, the television should not need to anticipate all the possible ways Comcast could screw up the PSIP. It should properly decode the standards complaint PSIP, and ignore anything that deviates from the standard. This is the proper way to deal with extensible standards.


The PSIP represents a tiny portion of the QAM signal. It is only used for telling the tuner what channel number the broadcaster would like the television to use for the channel. It is completely unnecessary for decoding & displaying the video.

If your television can not display the video because Comcast put bogus info in the PSIP, then your television is broken.

For example what happens if there is a glitch in the data? will you television crash? The data decoding should be designed to be robust. It should be designed to do the best it can with what it gets. Otherwise, an occasional missing bit, which is a guaranteed occurrence in any broadcast medium, will make the program unwatchable.


A more reasonable metaphor than the ones you gave, is not being able to read a book because the publisher misspelled the title.


----------



## sydyen

DAP


The original statement I took issue with was:



> Quote:
> Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels.



Comcast does not even provide HD versions of local stations to Basic Subscribers today, as you have yourself confirmed.



> Quote:
> all but one of the channels below 30 are analog.



The following local stations below 30 are broadcast in HD by Comcast San Jose:


2.1 KTVU HD (Fox)

4.2 KRON HD

5.1 KPIX HD (CBS)

7.1 KGO HD (ABC)

9.1 KQED HD (PBS)

11.1 KNTV HD (NBC)


Your tuner should be able to see all of these if it can handle the corrupted PSIPs for PBS and NBC.



> Quote:
> The trap filters out channels between 30 and 70



Which means you are not receiving six local OTA stations in HD.


35.1 KOFY HD

36.1 KICU HD

44.1 KBCW HD (CW)

54.1 KTEH HD (PBS)

60.1 KCSM HD (PBS)

65.1 KKPX HD (ION)



> Quote:
> You seem to assume that since some OTA channels appear on channel numbers above 30 that they are considered extended basic channels and therefore will become encrypted as well.



OTA HD are not expanded channels.


What I wrote was that when encryption was introduced elsewhere, all access to channels above 30 was only possible via STB i.e. Comcast did a blanket shutdown of clear QAM on all channels except below 30. That shuts down OTA HD as well as expanded.



> Quote:
> This is not true.



And you know this because of:


- Divine inspiration?

- Psychic vision?

- a priori inspiration?


Why do you want to keep arguing? I have already told you _We have different expectations, and come mid-April one of us will be proven right and the other wrong. I hope you are right._


Your fervent belief is as useless as a $3 bill until Comcast introduces encryption in the Bay Area.



> Quote:
> The PSIP represents a tiny portion of the QAM signal. It is only used for telling the tuner what channel number the broadcaster would like the television to use for the channel. It is completely unnecessary for decoding & displaying the video.



You leave me gasping with your lack of comprehension and understanding of PSIPs.


Ask yourself where a tuner is supposed to display decoded video when it cannot figure out what channel number to display it at.


This is my last public post on this subject as there is no reason why other members have to suffer through this useless interplay.


Either take it offline or drop it entirely.


----------



## Ken H

Comcast corporate policy is to pass all the local HD & SD they carry in clear QAM, and to also pass correct PSIP with those channels.


After Project Cavalry (analog channel elimination) in any given area approximately 20 or less analog channels will remain; primary locals (but not necessarily digital subchannels), gov, edu, public service, and a very few others (WGN, CSPAN, HSN, QVC), area dependent.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18252635
> 
> 
> DAP
> 
> 
> The original statement I took issue with was:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast does not even provide HD versions of local stations to Basic Subscribers today, as you have yourself confirmed.
Click to expand...


I did no such thing.

For the local OTA channels, I get an anolog copy, a channel below 30.

a digital SD copy on a channel above 70

and an HD copy also on a channel above 70, but with a PSIP that makes it appear to be the same as what the original no-longer existing analog OTA channel used to be.


> Quote:
> The following local stations below 30 are broadcast in HD by Comcast San Jose:
> 
> 
> 2.1 KTVU HD (Fox)
> 
> 4.2 KRON HD
> 
> 5.1 KPIX HD (CBS)
> 
> 7.1 KGO HD (ABC)
> 
> 9.1 KQED HD (PBS)
> 
> 11.1 KNTV HD (NBC)
> 
> 
> Your tuner should be able to see all of these if it can handle the corrupted PSIPs for PBS and NBC.



This is where you are confused.

All of the above channel numbers are PSIP numbers.

NONE of those channels are broadcast on the physical channel that the PSIP claims the channel is on.


I will now list the OTA channels I get over the air as well as on cable, including the PSIP channel that the channel pretends to be broadcast on and the physical channels these are actually broadcast on. I hope I can get you to understand that THESE NUMBERS ARE NOT THE SAME! The PSIP numbers are meaningless arbitrary names that are attached to the channels, the actual broadcast channels are directly mapped to frequencies.
Code:


Code:


PSIP channel     callsign        name                           OTA freqid      OTA service id  Comcast Analog  Comcast SD PSIP Comcast SD freq id      Comcast SD servic id    Comcast HD PSIP Comcast HD Freq id      Comcast HD service id
2.1              KTVU-TV         KTVU-TV                        44              3               2               none            89                      1                       2.1             78                      2
2.2              KTVU-SD         KTVU-SD                        44              4                               2.2             78                      3                       
4.1              KRON-SD         KRON-SD                        38              3                                                       
4.2              KRON-HD         KRON-HD                        38              4               4               none            89                      2                       4.2             74                      1
5.1              KPIX-DT         KPIX-DT                        29              1               5               none            89                      3                       5.1             78                      1
7.1              KGO-HD          KGO-HD                         7               3               7               none            89                      4                       7.1             80                      1
7.2              LIVWELL         LIVWELL                        7               4                               7.2             80                      7
7.2              LIVWELL         LIVWELL                        7               4                                                       
7.3              KGOACCU         KGOACCU                        7               5                               7.3             80                      8                       
8.1              KSBW-DT         KSBW-DT                        8               1               24              none            100                     12                      
8.1              KSBW-DT         KSBW-DT                        8               1                                                       
8.2              KSBW-WX         KSBW-WX                        8               2                                                       
8.2              KSBW-WX         KSBW-WX                        8               2                                                       
9.1              KQED-HD         KQED-HD                        30              1                                                       
9.2              KTEH-DT         KTEH-DT                        30              2                                                       
9.3              WORLD           WORLD                          30              3                               none            90                      8                       
9.4              5008                                           30              8                                                       
9.5              5009                                           30              9                                                       
11.1             KNTV-HD         KNTV-HD                        12              3               3                                                                               11.1            79                      1
11.2             NBC Wea         NBC Weather                    12              4                                                       
11.3             US              US                             12              5                               11.3            79                      3                       
20.1             KOFY-HD         KOFY-HD                        19              3               13              none            89                      7                       
20.4             Azteca          Azteca                         19              6                                                       
25.1             KQET-HD         KQET-HD                        25              1                                                       
25.2             KTEH            KTEH                           25              2               10              none            92                      4                       
25.3             V-me            V-me                           25              3                                                       
26.1             KTSF-D1         26 San Francisco, CA           27              3               8               none            89                      8                       
26.2             KTSF-D2         26 San Francisco, CA           27              4                                                       
26.3             KTSF-D3         KTSF-D3                        27              5                                                       
26.4             KTSF-D4         KTSF-D4                        27              6                                                       
28.1             KEAR            KEAR - San Francisco           28              10                                                      
28.1             KFTL-CA         KFTL-CA                        28              1                                                       
28.15            RTI             Radio Taiwan Intl.             28              15                                                              
32.1             KMTP-DT         KMTP Digital Television        33              3               32              none            90                      2                       
32.2             WorldCh         KMTP Digital Television        33              4                                                               
32.4             WTV             KMTP Digital Television        33              5                                                               
32.5             NTD             KMTP Digital Television        33              6                                                               
35.1             KCBA-DT         KCBA-DT                        13              3                                                               
36.1             KICU-TV         KICU-TV                        36              3               6               none            92                      2                       36.1            119                     1
36.2             KICU-SD         KICU-SD                        36              4                               36.2            119                     3                       
36.3             KICU-SD         KICU-SD                        36              5                                                               
38.1             KCNS            KCNS                           39              1               21              none            90                      3                       
38.2             KCNS-2          KCNS-2                         39              2                                                               
38.3             KCNS-3          KCNS-3                         39              3                                                               
38.4             5004                                           39              4                                                               
44.1             KBCW-DT         KBCW-DT                        45              1               12              none            89                      10                      44.1            74                      5
46.1             KION-DT         KION-DT                        32              3                                                               
46.2             THE CW          THE CW                         32              4                                                               
48.1             KSTS-HD         KSTS-HD                        49              3               18              none            92                      3                       
48.2             KSTS-SD         KSTS-SD                        49              4                                                               
54.1             KTEH            KTEH                           50              1                                                               
54.2             KQED            KQED                           50              2               9               none            89                      5                       9.1             80                      2
54.3             LIFE            LIFE                           50              3                                                               
54.4             KIDS            KIDS                           50              4                                                               
54.5             V-me            V-me                           50              5                                                               
65.1             ION             KKPX Digital Television        41              3               16                                              
65.2             qubo            KKPX qubo                      41              4                                                               
65.3             IONLife         KKPX ION Life                  41              5                                                               
66.1             KFSF-DT         TeleFutura                     34              1               20              none            90                      5                       
66.2             KDTV-DT         Univision                      34              2                               none            89                      6                       
67.1             Univisi         Univisi                        31              1                                                       
67.2             Telefut         Telefut                        31              2                                                       
67.3             LATV            LATV                           31              3

Note that the PSIP number seldom matches the freq id.

Also note that the Comcast ?D freq id is NEVER less than 30, in fact the lowest freq id there is 74.

The ONLY reason that the channel number of 30 is important is because of the filter traps currently in the cables of those (me included) who only get limited basic. The filter traps filter out channels 30 to 70. These channel numbers correspond to freq id in the table above, NOT PSIP numbers.

The filter traps will be going away when Comcast switches to their new system. When the filter is gone, Comcast will have the option of encrypting or not encrypting any channel in the entire band. The channel number is irrelevant to that.


> Quote:
> Which means you are not receiving six local OTA stations in HD.
> 
> 
> 35.1 KOFY HD
> 
> 36.1 KICU HD
> 
> 44.1 KBCW HD (CW)
> 
> 54.1 KTEH HD (PBS)
> 
> 60.1 KCSM HD (PBS)
> 
> 65.1 KKPX HD (ION)



I am getting 36.1 and 44.1

The rest Comcast, or perhaps the FCC does not consider them to be local, so they are not required to be carried.


> Quote:
> OTA HD are not expanded channels.



This is correct. I fail to understand why you think Comcast intends to encrypt them. It is my understanding that Comcast is required to carry them without encryption.


> Quote:
> What I wrote was that when encryption was introduced elsewhere, all access to channels above 30 was only possible via STB i.e. Comcast did a blanket shutdown of clear QAM on all channels except below 30. That shuts down OTA HD as well as expanded.



Comcast has not done this here yet. Could you point me at where someone made this claim? The encryption technology works on a per channel basis, it is not a wide band encryption (does something like that even exist?).

This is certainly NOT how I read the announcements of what comcast is planning. My reading is that they intend to leave limited basic unencrypted (this includes all OTA channels they are required to carry, including the HD channels, INCLUDING those with PSIP channel numbers that are larger than 30). They do intend to encrypt all extended basic channels that are not currently encrypted (OTA is NOT extended basic, so they are not going to be encrypted)


> Quote:
> Why do you want to keep arguing? I have already told you _We have different expectations, and come mid-April one of us will be proven right and the other wrong. I hope you are right._



There was an XKCD comic. Something about there being someone who is WRONG on the internet...


At this point we switch our argument to the other completely independent argument we are having.


> Quote:
> Ask yourself where a tuner is supposed to display decoded video when it cannot figure out what channel number to display it at.



On the LCD or plasma display attached to the tuner, exactly like all the other channels.

How do you think the old TVs did it? They didn't even have PSIP! PSIP is an unnecessary add on that allowed TV stations to keep their channel numbers (they considered the channel number part of their "brand name") when they were forced to move due to the digital transition. It was intended to prevent confusion, but seems to be causing far more confusion than it is fixing.

PSIP is NOT REQUIRED FOR CABLE! PSIP is only required for OTA broadcasts.

Most digital channels on comcast don't even have PSIP info.


The usual way to handle the lack of PSIP is to use the actual channel number and subchannel number.



> Quote:
> This is my last public post on this subject as there is no reason why other members have to suffer through this useless interplay.
> 
> 
> Either take it offline or drop it entirely.



You are quite welcome to take this to private messages, or to ignore me completely.


----------



## fxhomie

Looks like Ch. 7 & 8 are the only stations in the VHF frequency range that have its virtual number (PSIP) the same as its OTA number.


I recently replace an ancient Mitsu 13" with a 1080P LED w/QAM. I got some weird channel (virtual) numbers and was having "interruption of signal" messages for some reason. So I went with a STB.


And to further muddy the waters, the FCC requires the MSOs like Comcast to carry analog thru 2012, when the matter will be revisited. Never mind that the OTAs (including the HD channels) have already made the transition to digital.


----------



## Mikef5

*Change to date for roll out of the new Guide....
*


This is as I received it....


_______________________________________

*We’ve pushed back our rollout of the latest release of our new navigation guide (Version A28) to let us work on some of the issues that have popped up in other parts of the country be completed before we put it in customers’ homes here.*


________________________________________


As soon as I get a firm date for the new roll out date, I'll post it here.

I'm anxious to see the new guide but I'd rather have others deal with the bugs and not me










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*About the upcoming encryption plan that will be coming soon.
*

I've talked to Comcast and this is what *IS NOT* going to be encrypted.


All the limited basic channels and their HD channels that are broadcast locally ( ABC, CBS, NBC, KRON and Fox ). That includes KICU-HD, KBCW-HD, KQED-HD and it's other SD channels.

Basically, if it's broadcasted locally and carried by Comcast ( in the Limited Basic Tier ) it will not be encrypted.


That is what they are going to do and not speculation.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## sydyen

DAP, you are not big on private discussion....



> Quote:
> I hope I can get you to understand that THESE NUMBERS ARE NOT THE SAME! The PSIP numbers are meaningless arbitrary names that are attached to the channels, the actual broadcast channels are directly mapped to frequencies.



You don't need to help me understand nearly as much as you need to use the terminology of the standard.


Your "PSIP numbers" are defined in the standard as virtual channels, and calling them _meaningless arbitrary names_ demonstrates a total lack of comprehension about their importance. Virtual channels are defined so that stations can retain the broadcasting identity they built during the days of analog. Huge amounts of money go into station call sign identities.


Cablecos which implemented digital conversion in the spirit and intent of the standard gave subscribers what they knew as as nn analog as nn.1 clear QAM ( http://www.dtvrollout.com/mctv-qam.pdf ).



> Quote:
> All of the above channel numbers are PSIP numbers.



PSIP is the Program and Systems Information Protocol of the standard for digital television and PSIP packets contain channel addresses, content ratings, and EPGs (Electronic Program Guides) that have titles and program descriptions.


The VCT (Virtual Channel Table) or CVCT (Cable Virtual Channel Table) of the PSIP associates an actual channel to a virtual channel. There can be multiple virtual channels defined for an actual channel which you refer to as freqID ( http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/catv-ch.html ).



> Quote:
> _Comcast does not even provide HD versions of local stations to Basic Subscribers today, as you have yourself confirmed._
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> 
> For the local OTA channels, I get an anolog copy, a channel below 30.
> 
> a digital SD copy on a channel above 70
> 
> and an HD copy also on a channel above 70, but with a PSIP that makes it appear to be the same as what the original no-longer existing analog OTA channel used to be.



The sole subject matter is HD Local, so your analog and SD channels are not relevant, and I have no idea what your last statement means.


Can you watch KNTV in HD? YES/NO


If YES, what channel are you watching it on?


If NO, you have reaffirmed the point you are trying to refute.


The Advanced Television Systems Committee, which is the international, non-profit organization that developed the voluntary standards for digital television was well aware of how vital it is that PSIP contents are not corrupted: _"If broadcasters do not include properly encoded PSIP data in their DTV signals, receivers may not correctly identify and tune to the station. Therefore, it is vital that all broadcasters understand PSIP and include the data in their DTV stations signals."_ psip_reasons.html


We agree that the OTA broadcast frequency bears no relationship to the Comcast broadcast frequency of a station, and that Comcast needs to disassemble and reassemble the VCT with a CVCT that changes the actual channel. This is where corruption can occur because CVCTs can be configured for a frequency (block) or frequency/sub-channel.



> Quote:
> The usual way to handle the lack of PSIP is to use the actual channel number and subchannel number.



The indigestible problem with that logic is that when the CVCTs are corrupted the tuner cannot figure out what the actual channel number and subchannel number are!


If the frequency of 76 actual is associated with 17 virtual in a CVCT then it is a block and 77.x will be converted to 17.x but, if another CVCT associates 79.5 to a virtual of 15.1 then the tuner has conflicting data. The Transport Stream (TS) does not stop running, and the conflict has to be resolved in a second or two e.g.


- Design 1 treats block actual as the overriding choice but 79.5 does not exist in the TV's setup scan table so it does not lock

- Design 2 treats block actual as the overriding choice and ignores the setup scan table to lock to 79.5

- Design 3 treats block virtual as the overriding choice but 17.5 does not exist in the TV's setup scan table so it does not lock

- Design 4 treats block virtual as the overriding choice and ignores the setup scan table to lock to 17.5

- Design 5 ignores the block CVCT and locks to 15.1


If the 79.5/15.1 CVCT is correct then only Designs 2 and 5 will work, the other three will not.


----------



## sharkm

All these channel, psip or what ever makes my brain freeze.

A very simple question, when is comcast going to carry ALL the OTA HD/SD channels (including their sub channels) for limited basic customers? That the only thing I care.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkm* /forum/post/18259363
> 
> 
> All these channel, psip or what ever makes my brain freeze.
> 
> A very simple question, when is comcast going to carry ALL the OTA HD/SD channels (including their sub channels) for limited basic customers? That the only thing I care.



Sad to say, the answer looks more like never than when.


It is not a Bay Area phenomenon. All over the country you will hear the same complaint, usually in reference to some game broadcast on a local HD station which Basic cable subscribers had to watch in analog. It is not just the Limited Basic customers who are affected, Expanded Basic subscribers are as well.


Comcast is 'obliged' to carry local OTAs in HD/SD, but in the absence of enforcement there is no incentive to do so.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18260743
> 
> 
> Sad to say, the answer looks more like never than when.
> 
> 
> It is not a Bay Area phenomenon. All over the country you will hear the same complaint, usually in reference to some game broadcast on a local HD station which Basic cable subscribers had to watch in analog. It is not just the Limited Basic customers who are affected, Expanded Basic subscribers are as well.
> 
> 
> Comcast is 'obliged' to carry local OTAs in HD/SD, but in the absence of enforcement there is no incentive to do so.



What stations do you think you're missing? The San Francisco market is one of the most crowded in the nation but I can't think of any station, that broadcasts in HD, that Comcast is not carrying. I know they are carrying the sub-channels of the major nets(KNTV, KTVU, KGO, KQED), not sure about the smaller independent stations, I know they do carry the sub-channels of KTSF. I'm not sure that Comcast carries every local station in the market, there's a heck of a lot of them here and I haven't bothered to check, but I seriously doubt you'd be missing any games on a local HD channel.


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18261009
> 
> 
> What stations do you think you're missing? The San Francisco market is one of the most crowded in the nation but I can't think of any station, that broadcasts in HD, that Comcast is not carrying. I know they are carrying the sub-channels of the major nets(KNTV, KTVU, KGO, KQED), not sure about the smaller independent stations, I know they do carry the sub-channels of KTSF. I'm not sure that Comcast carries every local station in the market, there's a heck of a lot of them here and I haven't bothered to check, but I seriously doubt you'd be missing any games on a local HD channel.



Well, I cannot receive any OTA where I am, so, cannot tell you exactly. But when I'm at my in-laws house which they watch OTA, I see HD version of KOFY, KCSM, KRCB and some of the Spanish channels. Which I only get the SD version on Comcast. Also, I don't get the sub-channels for KTSF, KCNS, KCSM, KKPX. There may be others, but those are the ones I remembered.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18258487
> 
> 
> DAP, you are not big on private discussion....



You had the option of replying by private message, you replied here.


> Quote:
> You don't need to help me understand nearly as much as you need to use the terminology of the standard.



good. I'll call them virtual channel numbers from now on. The virtual channel number is included as part of the PSIP, and is not necessary to be able to decode & display a video stream.


> Quote:
> Your "PSIP numbers" are defined in the standard as virtual channels, and calling them _meaningless arbitrary names_ demonstrates a total lack of comprehension about their importance. Virtual channels are defined so that stations can retain the broadcasting identity they built during the days of analog. Huge amounts of money go into station call sign identities.



How much the marketing department cares about the virtual channel number is irrelevant to a televisions ability to decode & display a video stream.


> Quote:
> Cablecos which implemented digital conversion in the spirit and intent of the standard gave subscribers what they knew as as nn analog as nn.1 clear QAM ( http://www.dtvrollout.com/mctv-qam.pdf ).



The digital conversion only applies to OTA signals. Cablecos did not follow ANY of the standards or conventions for the digital transition, not even the modulation scheme. They are using QAM, not 8VSB. None of the rules for the digital transition apply to cable.


> Quote:
> PSIP is the Program and Systems Information Protocol of the standard for digital television and PSIP packets contain channel addresses, content ratings, and EPGs (Electronic Program Guides) that have titles and program descriptions.



And none of this applies to cable.


> Quote:
> The VCT (Virtual Channel Table) or CVCT (Cable Virtual Channel Table) of the PSIP associates an actual channel to a virtual channel. There can be multiple virtual channels defined for an actual channel which you refer to as freqID ( http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/catv-ch.html ).
> 
> 
> The sole subject matter is HD Local, so your analog and SD channels are not relevant, and I have no idea what your last statement means.
> 
> 
> Can you watch KNTV in HD? YES/NO



You did not bother to look at that table I included did you.

From the table, the answer is yes I do get KNTV in HD on Comcast Cable.

I use MythTV, when MythTV scans channels, it assigns the virtual channel number when there is a proper PSIP for the channel, and a random number when there is not. I had to manually assign the channel numbers to most of my channels since most did not have PSIP channels. Most of the OTA HD channels did have PSIP numbers however. KNTV-HD IS one of the channels with proper PSIP information. It is broadcast on channel 79 subchannel 1 with a virtual channel of 11.1. This info is included in the table in my previous post.


> Quote:
> If YES, what channel are you watching it on?
> 
> 
> If NO, you have reaffirmed the point you are trying to refute.
> 
> 
> The Advanced Television Systems Committee, which is the international, non-profit organization that developed the voluntary standards for digital television was well aware of how vital it is that PSIP contents are not corrupted: _"If broadcasters do not include properly encoded PSIP data in their DTV signals, receivers may not correctly identify and tune to the station. Therefore, it is vital that all broadcasters understand PSIP and include the data in their DTV stations signals."_ psip_reasons.html
> 
> 
> We agree that the OTA broadcast frequency bears no relationship to the Comcast broadcast frequency of a station, and that Comcast needs to disassemble and reassemble the VCT with a CVCT that changes the actual channel. This is where corruption can occur because CVCTs can be configured for a frequency (block) or frequency/sub-channel.
> 
> 
> The indigestible problem with that logic is that when the CVCTs are corrupted the tuner cannot figure out what the actual channel number and subchannel number are!



You are thinking about this the wrong way around. TVs can't get the PSIP information until they have already tuned in & decoded the channel. They already know what frequency the channel is on, they have to decode the channel to get the PSIP to get the virtual channel number. As I said before, the PSIP is NOT necessary to tune in & decode a channel, it must be able to tune in & decode a channel before it can even see the PSIP.


> Quote:
> If the frequency of 76 actual is associated with 17 virtual in a CVCT then it is a block and 77.x will be converted to 17.x but, if another CVCT associates 79.5 to a virtual of 15.1 then the tuner has conflicting data. The Transport Stream (TS) does not stop running, and the conflict has to be resolved in a second or two e.g.
> 
> 
> - Design 1 treats block actual as the overriding choice but 79.5 does not exist in the TV's setup scan table so it does not lock
> 
> - Design 2 treats block actual as the overriding choice and ignores the setup scan table to lock to 79.5
> 
> - Design 3 treats block virtual as the overriding choice but 17.5 does not exist in the TV's setup scan table so it does not lock
> 
> - Design 4 treats block virtual as the overriding choice and ignores the setup scan table to lock to 17.5
> 
> - Design 5 ignores the block CVCT and locks to 15.1
> 
> 
> If the 79.5/15.1 CVCT is correct then only Designs 2 and 5 will work, the other three will not.



The information that associates various streams (video to audio) must be correct or even Comcast STBs could not work. Comcast chose an alternate method to map virtual channel numbers to physical channels.

These standards you quote are voluntary, Comcast chose not to follow them. Comcast does not believe it is in their interest to follow the standard, they went their own way. Their own way works for them. It is not friendly to people like me or you who do not use Comcast hardware.


----------



## fxhomie

 http:


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18261009
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that Comcast carries every local station in the market, there's a heck of a lot of them here and I haven't bothered to check,



You are in a different Comcast network, and there are inconsistencies between head ends.



> Quote:
> but I seriously doubt you'd be missing any games on a local HD channel.



The Olympics? Football? Golf? Tennis? Hockey? Basketball? NASCAR?


You can watch all of these in HD OTA. How many of those who watched the Canada-USA hockey final were fans, and how many were tuned in because it was our team? How many who watched Serena in the US Open Final were tennis fans, and how many were hoping to see her win her umpteenth Slam?


You do not need Comcast's digital tier and a Set Top Box to watch sports in HD. This weekend has CBS college basketball, NBC gymnastics, hockey and golf, Fox NASCAR, ABC NBA. At least 20 hours of HD programming that is not necessarily available in HD on Comcast.


There are two points being made by sharkm:


- Comcast does not provide all the local stations that broadcast in HD in HD

- Comcast does not provide all the digital sub-channels of local stations


These have to be made available in clear QAM (2-30 and the DTA/DCH70 twins only have analog outputs) and Comcast doesn't have them all.


Mention clear QAM to a support tech and watch his eyes glaze. Comcast has educated them that the only way to watch cable is via a Set Top Box. There is no support for clear QAM in the structure, and you cannot report clear QAM problems because it is not a defined category.


Many of those who complain about being unable to watch sports in HD on Comcast are unaware that clear QAM exists. These are the customers who do what Comcast tells them, and they have never heard of clear QAM. They complain because they cannot watch HD through their STB or 2-30. When it comes to digital sub-channels, there is not enough room in 2-30 to carry them all.


Their complaints against Comcast are justified, however, because Comcast has deliberately chosen not to educate them. If you install an STB as per the directions, you can't even tune clear QAM, because the only signal out of the STB is 3 or 4.


----------



## sydyen

DAP,


Comcast does not provide local HD channels in HD to Limited Basic subscribers today, and my concern is that the conversion coming up is likely to reduce that even further.


Some people some of the time in the same network as me are unable to view 9.1 and/or 11.1, which is way less than the problem you have. Comcast may not be meeting that commitment to some of us, but it's really screwing you.



> Quote:
> You did not bother to look at that table I included did you.



I did, but it clarified nothing, it only muddied the waters.


a) You previously wrote in clear and unambigous language:


> Quote:
> The trap filters out channels between 30 and 70. all but one of the channels below 30 are analog. ALL of the clear QAM channels I receive are above 70.



b) Your table implies otherwise, it includes virtual channel numbers for all the local HDs below 30. Here is an abbreviated extract from your table.
Code:


Code:


Comcast      Comcast
 PSIP callsign  name        OTA      Analog         HD
  2.1  KTVU-TV  KTVU-TV    44  3    2  89  1     2.1  78 2
  4.2  KRON-HD  KRON-HD    38  4    4  89  2     4.2  74 1
  5.1  KPIX-DT  KPIX-DT    29  1    5  89  3     5.1  78 1
  7.1  KGO-HD   KGO-HD      7  3    7  89  4     7.1  80 1
  9.1  KQED-HD  KQED-HD    30  1
 11.1  KNTV-HD  KNTV-HD    12  3    3           11.1  79 1
 54.2  KQED     KQED       50  2    9  89  5     9.1  80 2

Your table does not match with a) and only now do I know you receive 11.1. We agree that this means NBC HD must be the only PSIP with valid CVCT entries, but that does not tie in with publicly available data. When I checked silicondust for many zipcodes in San Jose, none of the listings came up with 79-1 as the actual channel for 11.1 virtual, and there were two sets.
Code:


Code:


qam256     79-3       11.1   KNTVDT
qam256     92-1        3     KNTV

qam256     92-1      703     KNTVDT
qam256     92-1       11.1   KNTVDT
qam256     84-1        3     KNTV

The two sets cannot coexist, because 92-1 is used in both for different virtual channels. They are either old/new or different head ends.


Since none of the data correlated, there was no choice but to query you precisely.



> Quote:
> The information that associates various streams (video to audio) must be correct or even Comcast STBs could not work.



Only the actual channel matters to STBs, it takes more for clear QAM. As I tried to illustrate with my example, the actual channel which does the association cannot be locked by a clear QAM tuner if the contents of the CVCTs are wrong i.e. corrupted. Far more complicated scenarios can occur when numbers are re-used e.g. one CVCT associates actual 53.2 with virtual 19.1 and another CVCT associates actual 19.1 to virtual 78.7.


Comcast's STBs (and Tivo) use Out of Band signaling. The DTA uses a Virtual Channel Map loaded into it, and the reason for my concern over the planned transition is that the DTA is NOT, as you believe, selective.



> Quote:
> The filter traps will be going away when Comcast switches to their new system. When the filter is gone, Comcast will have the option of encrypting or not encrypting any channel in the entire band. The channel number is irrelevant to that.



DTA Privacy Mode is not encryption, it is scrambling. The fact that is NOT encryption is a loophole Comcast used to justify the waiver it received last year. Privacy Mode is an electronic version of the mechanical filter trap with one major difference, it will be applied to everybody on Basic, not just Limited Basic. Comcast will move all of clear QAM Expanded back into 30-70 before the transition.
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...tal_switc.html 



> Quote:
> None of the rules for the digital transition apply to cable.



Au contraire. The rules for digital transition DO apply to cable, they were written for OTA and cablecos alike, with the cooperation and contributions by OTA and cablecos alike.

Code:


Code:


[B]The PSIP Standard[/B]

ATSC Standard A/65C:
Program and System Information Protocol for Terrestrial Broadcast and [B]Cable[/B], Rev. C with Amendment No. 1

The ATSC member organizations represent the broadcast, broadcast equipment, motion picture,
consumer electronics, computer, [B]cable[/B], satellite, and semiconductor industries.
http://www.atscforum.org/




> Quote:
> These standards you quote are voluntary, Comcast chose not to follow them.



Au contraire. Comcast did choose to follow them by adopting the standard for broadcasting of clear QAM. Comcast broadcasts PSIPs for over 25 major (block) channels and over 125 minor (sub-channels).


This whole exchange started because of my statement that the PSIPs for two local HD channels were corrupted and affected some people some of the time in my network. That's more than a passing grade in my book, and Comcast deserves an A- for effort. A few tweaks to a couple of PSIPs would turn it into an A, and publishing a table of clear QAM so that all their subscribers can use their digital TVs to watch in digital would boost that to an A+.


Please, let this go.....


----------



## fxhomie

Just got a message on the STB that encryption starts on our area on April 8. Says everything above Ch. 34 will need a box.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18264277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympics? Football? Golf? Tennis? Hockey? Basketball? NASCAR?
> 
> 
> You can watch all of these in HD OTA. How many of those who watched the Canada-USA hockey final were fans, and how many were tuned in because it was our team? How many who watched Serena in the US Open Final were tennis fans, and how many were hoping to see her win her umpteenth Slam?
> 
> 
> You do not need Comcast's digital tier and a Set Top Box to watch sports in HD. This weekend has CBS college basketball, NBC gymnastics, hockey and golf, Fox NASCAR, ABC NBA. At least 20 hours of HD programming that is not necessarily available in HD on Comcast.
> 
> 
> There are two points being made by sharkm:
> 
> 
> - Comcast does not provide all the local stations that broadcast in HD in HD
> 
> - Comcast does not provide all the digital sub-channels of local stations



I still don't understand your point. Do you have some specific examples of where one of those events was not available via a Comcast cable connection? Is your issue with the fact that some of these stations are often difficult to find on the Comcast system when not using their equipment? If that's the case I'm not sure what to say, yes it would be nice if all channels were clearly defined by PSIP and easily accessible by all QAM tuners, but no other video provider I know of provides local HD without provider equipment, satellite doesn't even provide sub-channels.


Comcast doesn't advertise or push sales of service based on whether or not you can get everything you want via clear-QAM. Again, it would be nice to not have to go through so many hoops to tune these clear-QAM channels in, and I'm pretty sure every channel you think you're missing is in their somewhere - and to clear, Comcast doesn't guarantee that they carry every local station in the SF market anyway, among other reasons, if the station chooses retrans over must-carry, then that's their problem if the two sides can't come to an agreement for carriage if lack of carriage is one of your complaints - so if it's wanting everything that's available OTA also to be available via your Comcast system, then my suggestion is to stick with OTA until such time Comcast may or may not have clearly defined methods for tuning clear-QAM channels and/or actually carry the channels.


One suggestion is to wait until the encryption of the Expanded Basic tier is complete and then do a re-scan and see what you get, many of the problems of not being able to find _channels that Comcast actually carries_ might be resolved.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18264292
> 
> 
> DAP,
> 
> 
> Comcast does not provide local HD channels in HD to Basic (Limited or Expanded) subscribers today, and my concern is that the conversion coming up is likely to reduce that even further.



This is a valid concern.


> Quote:
> Some people some of the time in the same network as me are unable to view 9.1 and/or 11.1, which is way less than the problem you have. Comcast may not be meeting that commitment to some of us, but it's really screwing you.



I'm not aware of any commitment Comcast has made to anyone. The only reason there in any unencrypted stuff on cable is because of FCC rules


> Quote:
> a) You previously wrote in clear and unambigous language:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> The trap filters out channels between 30 and 70. all but one of the channels below 30 are analog. ALL of the clear QAM channels I receive are above 70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) Your table implies otherwise,
Click to expand...


No, it does not.


> Quote:
> it includes virtual channel numbers for all the local HDs below 30. Here is an abbreviated extract from your table.



Yes, it does include virtual channel numbers, and I keep trying to tell you that the virtual channel number is irrelevant because it has no correlation to channel frequency. In myth TV, I can set those virtual channel numbers to anything I want. I could change channel 11.1 to "George" and Myth TV would be perfectly happy with that. I could type in "George" hit return and myth TV would happily tune in KNTV. Is "George" above or below channel 30?


When I mention a trap filter, this is a band blocking filter. It blocks frequencies between 260 MHz and 500 MHz These frequencies correspond to the old pre-digital cable channel numbers 30 through 70. The old channel numbers are the same as the frequency IDs in the above list. If you look in that list for channel KNTV, its frequency ID is 79. This is above 30. It is also outside the range of 30 to 70, so I am able to receive it. The virtual channel number is arbitrary and not correlated to anything. The only thing important to the filter is the frequency ID which indicates what frequency the channel is broadcast on.


> Quote:
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Comcast      Comcast
> Virtual callsign  name        OTA      Analog         HD
> 2.1  KTVU-TV  KTVU-TV    44  3    2  89  1     2.1  78 2
> 4.2  KRON-HD  KRON-HD    38  4    4  89  2     4.2  74 1
> 5.1  KPIX-DT  KPIX-DT    29  1    5  89  3     5.1  78 1
> 7.1  KGO-HD   KGO-HD      7  3    7  89  4     7.1  80 1
> 9.1  KQED-HD  KQED-HD    30  1
> 11.1  KNTV-HD  KNTV-HD    12  3    3           11.1  79 1
> 54.2  KQED     KQED       50  2    9  89  5     9.1  80 2
> 
> Your table does not match with a) and only now do I know you receive 11.1. We agree that this means NBC HD must be the only PSIP with valid CVCT entries, but that does not tie in with publicly available data. When I checked silicondust for many zipcodes in San Jose, none of the listings came up with 79-1 as the actual channel for 11.1 virtual, and there were two sets.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> qam256     79-3       11.1   KNTVDT
> qam256     92-1        3     KNTV
> 
> qam256     92-1      703     KNTVDT
> qam256     92-1       11.1   KNTVDT
> qam256     84-1        3     KNTV
> 
> The two sets cannot coexist, because 92-1 is used in both for different virtual channels. They are either old/new or different head ends.



Silicon dust's listings are not known for their accuracy.

I just went and checked with the HDHomeRun config tool and verified that the following virtual channels show up properly indicating proper PSIP data:

4.2,44.1,2.1,2.2,5.1,7.1,9.1,9.6,7.2,7.3,11.1,11.2,11.3,65.1

These are the ONLY channels on Comcast with proper PSIP information.


> Quote:
> Only the actual channel matters to STBs, it takes more for clear QAM. As I tried to illustrate with my example, the actual channel which does the association cannot be locked by a clear QAM tuner if the contents of the CVCTs are wrong i.e. corrupted.



True, however sufficient info is correct on all clear QAM currently to allow them to be decoded by HDHomeRun, ATI HD Wonder, and the Centronics ZAT502HD tuner. The three tuner types I have that can decode clear QAM.


> Quote:
> Comcast's STBs (and Tivo) use Out of Band signaling. The DTA uses a Virtual Channel Map loaded into it, and the reason for my concern over the planned transition is that the DTA is NOT, as you believe, selective.



The DTA itself is not selective, but the head end can choose which channels are and are not encrypted in a form that the DTA can decode, and I don't believe they are restricted to particular channels.


> Quote:
> DTA Privacy Mode is not encryption, it is scrambling.



Scrambling is a form of encryption. The only difference between the STB & DTA encryption is that the DTA is cheaper and weaker than the STB encryption. The effect is the same.


> Quote:
> The fact that is NOT encryption is a loophole Comcast used to justify the waiver it received last year. Privacy Mode is an electronic version of the mechanical filter trap with one major difference, it will be applied to everybody on Basic, not just Limited Basic. Comcast will move all of clear QAM Expanded back into 30-70 before the transition.
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...tal_switc.html



After being filtered through Comcasts marketing department, and a reporter, it is not clear what happened in Washington.

It could be that they just moved the frequency IDs of the extended basic into the 30-70 range, this would be ideal because it would mean that by paying for extended basic, the trap could be removed and you would not need a STB to watch TV. It could also mean that they have just encrypted the extended basic channels and a STB would be required.


> Quote:
> This whole exchange started because of my statement that the PSIPs for two local HD channels were corrupted and affected some people some of the time in my network. That's more than a passing grade in my book, and Comcast deserves an A- for effort. A few tweaks to a couple of PSIPs would turn it into an A, and publishing a table of clear QAM so that all their subscribers can use their digital TVs to watch in digital would boost that to an A+.



You give Comcast a much higher grade than I would. The fact that the corruption only affects some people some of the time implies that there are tuners & televisions that handle it correctly in spite of the corruption. In my view, those tuners and televisions were the ones that were designed correctly.


> Quote:
> Please, let this go.....



you don't HAVE to reply


----------



## sydyen

DAP, I'd like to sort out our disagreements somewhere other than back and forth in these pages, subjecting everybody to content they are not interested in.


For some reason, you don't want to go private so let me make you a different offer.


Since we are both in San Jose, contact me with a time and place that suits you for lunch.


Let's try to sort this out by getting it off the Forum, face-to-face.


We can go down a list, item by item, and for those things we cannot resolve we can pursue two alternatives:


- Agree to disagree

- Find a referee with expertise to arbitrate


----------



## rsra13

Can I go and watch?


I'll pay for MY lunch.


----------



## c3

sydyen, I suggest that you re-read what DAP has written about the physical and virtual channel numbers, and how the trap filter is related to them.


The local HD channels 702-71x are officially part of the Limited Basic service. I don't understand why you said "Comcast does not provide local HD channels in HD to Basic (Limited or Expanded) subscribers today".


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18265209
> 
> 
> Just got a message on the STB that encryption starts on our area on April 8. Says everything above Ch. 34 will need a box.



Me too except mine says April 6


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18265209
> 
> 
> Just got a message on the STB that encryption starts on our area on April 8. Says everything above Ch. 34 will need a box.



All channels in the Limited Basic tier (SD and HD) should still be in the clear.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18267342
> 
> 
> sydyen, I suggest that you re-read what DAP has written about the physical and virtual channel numbers, and how the trap filter is related to them.



Actually that's one of the last things I feel the need to re-read, DAP and I agree on how the trap works. Where we disagree is on how the DTA will affect us after the conversion. My expectation is based on the Seattle experience e.g.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppshooky* /forum/post/17695748
> 
> 
> After December 8, all my digital stations were moved to the 3X-XX range.
> 
> 
> As of this morning, my tv is now reporting that those channels are scrambled.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post17695748 dated December 10



The relationship between actual and virtual depends on the CVCT tables in the PSIPs. They are a pain to get right because there is less than total compatibility between the equipment which manufacturers provide to the cablecos. The translation of an OTA stream to a cable stream is happening in real time, and CVCTs are complex because they have inter-dependencies. It is not a trivial problem to broadcast them correctly. I give Comcast higher marks than DAP for getting so many of them right.


For purposes of network reliability, it makes sense for Comcast to use tables because they vastly improve network reliability: the correlation of channels and physical frequencies can be kept stable and consistent.


DAP wrote about his network that _I just went and checked with the HDHomeRun config tool and verified that the following virtual channels show up properly indicating proper PSIP data: 4.2, 44.1, 2.1, 2.2, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, 9.6, 7.2, 7.3, 11.1, 11.2, 11.3, 65.1_. To state the obvious, the other local OTA HD stations do not have proper PSIP data i.e. they are corrupted.


Where we disagree is that DAP believes the tuner designer should cope with corruption and come up with the right answer and I believe that since Comcast is responsible for the corruption, Comcast should provide a means to report clear QAM tuning issues.


This subject started because although Comcast supposedly provides all local OTA HD stations in HD, it does not.


In #12573 Mikef5 originally wrote _"Local stations are not encrypted and that includes the HD version of those channels."_ and in #12619 he clarified that this meant _"if it's broadcasted locally and carried by Comcast (in the Limited Basic Tier) it will not be encrypted."_


Comcast does not provide OTA HD stations in HD today. Limited Basic receives 1-30 in analog plus whatever you can tune in clear QAM: 13/KOFY is OTA 720, 17/KCSM is OTA 720 and 20/KFSF OTA is 1080 but Comcast broadcasts them at 480 in my network (KOFY 720 used to be at 35.1 but it has since disappeared or been re-assigned). Thus far I have been unable to find 18/KSTS in clear QAM at all.



> Quote:
> The local HD channels 702-71x are officially part of the Limited Basic service. I don't understand why you said "Comcast does not provide local HD channels in HD to Basic (Limited or Expanded) subscribers today".



702-71x cannot be part of the Limited Basic service because they are only viewable with an STB of some kind. Comcast does not provide STBs to Limited Basic users.


The DTAs and DCH70 Comcast supplied to Expanded Basic subscribers let me tune 702-71x but the screen is blank because the Comcast-provided free equipment cannot output HD, the composite and RF outputs are analog-only.


If you have a different STB which can output something else, you may be able to tune 702-71x on Expanded Basic. Since the Expanded viewing may be conditional based on equipment being used, I have edited the previous post accordingly.


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18266873
> 
> 
> - Find a referee with expertise to arbitrate



I have over 16 years of experience in the digital video compression industry. For cable related projects, I was on the design team for the MPEG-2 encoder in the Motorola DCT-6412 Phase 3 and the encoder portion of the Motorola DSR-6050 MPEG-4 to MPEG-2 downlink bridge. I can referee this discussion instantly.


DAP = mostly correct.

sydyen = mostly clueless.


Ron


----------



## c3

Channels 702-71x have always been part of Limited Basic, transmitted in the clear. You can definitely rent HD STB or CableCard with Limited Basic. I've used CableCards with Limited Basic for the past 2+ years. Without STB/CableCard, you just have to use QAM tuner and select the channel with the physical and/or virtual channel number (if PSIP exists).


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18269430
> 
> 
> Channels 702-71x have always been part of Limited Basic, transmitted in the clear. You can definitely rent HD STB or CableCard with Limited Basic.



I have been talking only about Limited Basic without STBs, apparently that was not clear.



> Quote:
> I've used CableCards with Limited Basic for the past 2+ years. Without STB/CableCard, you just have to use QAM tuner and select the channel with the physical and/or virtual channel number (if PSIP exists).



We agree, the hooker is "if PSIP exists"...


----------



## sydyen

Keenan, the heart of the issue has nothing to do with encryption, it started because of the implication in the recent announcement that the channels available in the analog Limited Basic subscription would be watchable in HD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18252795
> 
> 
> Comcast corporate policy is to pass all the local HD & SD they carry in clear QAM, and to also pass correct PSIP with those channels.



There is no way to report clear QAM problems to Tech Support so they can be corrected in order to comply with corporate policy. Corporate policy and implementation are in conflict.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkm* /forum/post/18262719
> 
> 
> ...when I'm at my in-laws house which they watch OTA, I see HD version of KOFY, KCSM, KRCB and some of the Spanish channels. Which I only get the SD version on Comcast. Also, I don't get the sub-channels for KTSF, KCNS, KCSM, KKPX. There may be others, but those are the ones I remembered.



The problem is not unique, it affects many Comcast subscribers, whether they be on Limited Basic or Expanded Basic. On the network I am attached to, the following issues exist:


- Comcast broadcasts some local OTA HD stations in analog only e.g. KOFY and KSTS

- Comcast broadcasts some local OTA HD stations at 480 e.g. KCSM and KFSF

- Corrupted Comcast PSIPs introduce tuner dependencies e.g. KQED, KNTV and KBCW


The examples vary by headend, it depends on which network you are on as to which stations are affected.


DAP and I may disagree on whether tuning corrupted PSIPs is a tuner issue (DAP) or a Comcast issue (me) but his scan of valid PSIPs (on a different network to me) does not include several local OTA HD stations.


You wrote _"I seriously doubt you'd be missing any games on a local HD channel."_


That reads to me as if local channels do not carry games/sports in HD, which is why I took issue. Yes indeed there have been times when I could not watch a game in HD that was being broadcast OTA in HD. If you search past threads you will find others who voiced the same complaint.


Comcast's April conversion is not going to be a magic bullet that will help us view all of the Limited Basic channels in HD. There is no reason to assume that the act of encrypting Expanded Basic will affect Limited Basic in any way, shape or form.


a) Basic viewers cannot watch HD on analog channels 2-30 (unassailable fact).


b) Not all of the Limited Basic channels broadcast in analog are available in HD over clear QAM (varies by network).


You are a fortunate subscriber if b) is not true on the Comcast network to which you are attached.


Comcast *could* use the conversion as an opportunity to comply with corporate policy but it does not know what to change/correct because Tech Support does not generate Trouble Reports about clear QAM.


Rescanning is done regularly in hopes that Comcast will resolve one or more of the issues onmy network so that I can view local OTA HD channels in HD rather than 480 or analog.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/18269415
> 
> 
> I have over 16 years of experience in the digital video compression industry. For cable related projects, I was on the design team for the MPEG-2 encoder in the Motorola DCT-6412 Phase 3 and the encoder portion of the Motorola DSR-6050 MPEG-4 to MPEG-2 downlink bridge. I can referee this discussion instantly.



I suspect the expert I rely on will disagree with you, and then we would continue in the same impasse. Sounds like an opportunity.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18269535
> 
> 
> I have been talking only about Limited Basic without STBs, apparently that was not clear.



I had no problem accessing those channels with just QAM tuner.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18269535
> 
> 
> We agree, the hooker is "if PSIP exists"...



Without PSIP, you should be able to use the physical channel number. If not, that's a problem with the tuner.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18269545
> 
> 
> Keenan, the heart of the issue has nothing to do with encryption, it started because of the implication in the recent announcement that the channels available in the analog Limited Basic subscription would be watchable in HD.


_If Comcast actually did in fact carry the HD version of the channel,_ if there was no agreement for HD carriage(if the channel actually even has an HD signal) then the channel would not be available. No where have I seen it stated that all local HD would be viewable on Comcast, only the channels they carry, they don't carry all of them.



> Quote:
> There is no way to report clear QAM problems to Tech Support so they can be corrected in order to comply with corporate policy. Corporate policy and implementation are in conflict.



I agree, the reportage of technical issues to Comcast could definitely be better, that's something that's been talked about for ages here, no argument there.




> Quote:
> The problem is not unique, it affects many Comcast subscribers, whether they be on Limited Basic or Expanded Basic. On the network I am attached to, the following issues exist:
> 
> 
> - Comcast broadcasts some local OTA HD stations in analog only e.g. KOFY and KSTS
> 
> - Comcast broadcasts some local OTA HD stations at 480 e.g. KCSM and KFSF
> 
> - Corrupted Comcast PSIPs introduce tuner dependencies e.g. KQED, KNTV and KBCW



For the first two I don't see your point, Comcast has never stated that they carry all available OTA HD local channels. Those are the breaks, for the longest time we never had KTVU in HD either. I expect that eventually we'll get the missing channels, but to expect them to suddenly appear because of the current analog reclamation is not reasonable, it's not a question of just flipping a switch, there's contracts to be negotiated. If you want a channel that's missing on Comcast, lobby them to add it, they tell us all the time about how they listen to what their customers want - they'll still need a working agreement with the station to carry it though.



> Quote:
> You wrote _"I seriously doubt you'd be missing any games on a local HD channel."_
> 
> 
> That reads to me as if local channels do not carry games/sports in HD, which is why I took issue. Yes indeed there have been times when I could not watch a game in HD that was being broadcast OTA in HD. If you search past threads you will find others who voiced the same complaint.



I don't understand what you're saying here. I assumed you meant that some local HD broadcast channel that was carrying a game you wanted to see was not available on Comcast. Unless the game was on one of the HD channels Comcast does not carry, and my guess is that it would have had to have been maybe a local high school game as any local college or pro games are available on Comcast already, then it was highly likely it was available for viewing on some channel that Comcast carried. To be clear, I'm not talking about games carried on RSNs, that a whole different ballgame, if that's what you're referring to it has nothing to do with Comcast cable TV service.


I asked you to provide some examples in a earlier post about missing games, again you tell me to look back in the post history to find what you are referring to - I'm sorry but you're the one trying to make the point that the games are not available, you're the one that needs to show us what you are talking about, it's a little difficult to search for something as vague as "missing games", how about some dates and events?



> Quote:
> Comcast's April conversion is not going to be a magic bullet that will help us view all of the Limited Basic channels in HD. There is no reason to assume that the act of encrypting Expanded Basic will affect Limited Basic in any way, shape or form.



I don't believe anyone said it was, I said wait and see what happens. To try and pick apart what is and what isn't while the company is in the midst of it's conversion is a little silly, wait until the dust settles as it were, then critique what they're doing.


> Quote:
> a) Basic viewers cannot watch HD on analog channels 2-30 (unassailable fact).



Don't understand the statement, HD is not an analog format, of course there are no HD channels amongst the Limited Basic analog lineup.


> Quote:
> b) Not all of the Limited Basic channels broadcast in analog are available in HD over clear QAM (varies by network).



Again, no one ever said they were, Comcast does not carry all available local OTA HD channels, to continue using it as a point of contention is not going to make those channels magically appear somehow, if/when Comast and/or the stations in questions have a contract, then they'll be carried, or not.



> Quote:
> You are a fortunate subscriber if b) is not true on the Comcast network to which you are attached.
> 
> 
> Comcast *could* use the conversion as an opportunity to comply with corporate policy but it does not know what to change/correct because Tech Support does not generate Trouble Reports about clear QAM.
> 
> 
> Rescanning is done regularly in hopes that Comcast will resolve one or more of the issues onmy network so that I can view local OTA HD channels in HD rather than 480 or analog.



As far as I can tell, your major point, and really your only point here, is that some of the local HD channels that Comcast does carry, you are not able to tune them in for what ever reason, tuner problem, local system problem, etc. The rest, the complaints about carriage of this, that, or the other channel is a whole separate issue.


You don't even list a location by your name, maybe if you told people what system you are on you might get some feedback from those folks in your area about some of the tuning issues you have, there's lots of members here that use clear-QAM equipment to tune in Comcast carried channels.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18269535
> 
> 
> I have been talking only about Limited Basic without STBs, apparently that was not clear.
> 
> 
> We agree, the hooker is "if PSIP exists"...



Well, I am in Mountain View with just Limited Basic, and I can confirm that my tv with a qam tuner (sony xbr) can receive all the limited basic with psip (sd and hd).

I have an hd stb, a tv with qam tuner and pc with a qam tuner card and all of them receive the same thing although the channel mapping may be a different (e.g 702 on the stb and 2.1 on the tv)


If you are paying for limited basic, you can either call comcast and ask them to remove any trap or just go the comcast office and get an hd stb to check if you are receiving all your channel and ask for repair if your are not and then return the stb (there is no contract for it).


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18269545
> 
> 
> There is no way to report clear QAM problems to Tech Support so they can be corrected in order to comply with corporate policy. Corporate policy and implementation are in conflict.



Sure there is. Call customer service until you find someone who knows what QAM is. Try escalating to a supervisor. Yes, it may take a number of calls, but it can be done.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18269430
> 
> 
> Channels 702-71x have always been part of Limited Basic, transmitted in the clear. You can definitely rent HD STB or CableCard with Limited Basic. I've used CableCards with Limited Basic for the past 2+ years. Without STB/CableCard, you just have to use QAM tuner and select the channel with the physical and/or virtual channel number (if PSIP exists).



What you said is correct, but it is going to confuse people. I want to make something absolutely clear.

If you have Comcast equipment, you will find 702-71x at 702-71x. If you have your own clear QAM equipment it will be somewhere else, and you will have to manually scan through the channels to find them.


Comcast sends the mapping between their virtual channel numbers (that are not the same as the virtual channel numbers in the PSIP) via an out of band channel. The STB and the DTA use different out of band data. to map virtual channels to frequency IDs. The one for STBs is encrypted (or at least there is no tool to extract it). The one for DTAs is not encrypted and may be extracted from the signal by a tool called "scte65scan" (you need a HDTV tuner card and a linux computer to use this). I could post the results of this program, but it would not help you much since the mapping table is different for every community.


If you connect the cable directly to your television, do NOT expect to be able to type in 702 on your remote and get KTVU. You will have to manually go through every channel and build your own mapping between what Comcast says the channel number is in their mailings, and what your TV thinks it is.


----------



## DAP

I decided I needed to know a bit more about the "must carry" rules. I found this article.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Must-carry 

I find it a bit confusing, but I suspect going to the original law would be worse.

What I got out of it is this:


A cable system is only required to carry a local station if that local station wants to be carried. If the local station invokes the must carry rule, it must pay to get its signal to the cable head end. If the stations signal is available in both analog and digital, the cable company gets to choose which it carries.


A local station can decide to charge a cable company to carry it, but then the cable company is not required to carry the station.


If a local station has a bunch of subchannels, it is not clear if they must all be included when must carry is invoked.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18273134
> 
> 
> What you said is correct, but it is going to confuse people. I want to make something absolutely clear.
> 
> If you have Comcast equipment, you will find 702-71x at 702-71x. If you have your own clear QAM equipment it will be somewhere else, and you will have to manually scan through the channels to find them.
> 
> 
> Comcast sends the mapping between their virtual channel numbers (that are not the same as the virtual channel numbers in the PSIP) via an out of band channel. The STB and the DTA use different out of band data. to map virtual channels to frequency IDs. The one for STBs is encrypted (or at least there is no tool to extract it). The one for DTAs is not encrypted and may be extracted from the signal by a tool called "scte65scan" (you need a HDTV tuner card and a linux computer to use this). I could post the results of this program, but it would not help you much since the mapping table is different for every community.
> 
> 
> If you connect the cable directly to your television, do NOT expect to be able to type in 702 on your remote and get KTVU. You will have to manually go through every channel and build your own mapping between what Comcast says the channel number is in their mailings, and what your TV thinks it is.



I go away for a few days and find a fight has broken out...










This is correct. The primary OOB carrier at 75 MHz is also transmitted as QPSK. None of the normal QAM tuner chipsets can decode QPSK, so this carrier is basically unreadable for non STB devices, encrypted or not. The DTA is really cheap, and uses a volume QAM demod (for both housekeeping data and video decode), so that's why they have to duplicate the VCT packets on the a separate QAM carrier.


Now, Comcast has always had some issues with PSIP data, but it should be understood that they have not bought PSIP generators for all the channels they have been transmitting in the clear. If they did, then normal TV's would be able to tune them without a STB.


The real culprit here is the FCC who approved a waiver request from them so that the DTA pseudo crypto can be activated. By pseudo crypto I mean it's enough so that CE devices can't decode it, but I am not sure that a plugin for a tuner card or the silicon dust HDHR will not be able to decrypt it - from my understanding it's a lot like rot13. Simple and easy to break, but destroys compatibility with hardware based decoders...


But the FCC seems to be doing something at least as part of the national broadband plan to open up the video market. I have a friend who is quite jazzed about what's in there. We'll all get to see pretty soon - it's out on the 17th...


----------



## Keenan

As an FYI, by my count with help from Larry Kenney's wonderful OTA channel listing charts, it looks to me that there are 11 English language stations in the SF market broadcasting in HD and 3 foreign language stations. Of the former, Comcast carries 9 of the available 11. If I'm not mistaken, the SF market has more local HD channels than any other single market in the nation, I know they have the most, or second to the most, digital stations broadcasting in one market in the country.


The airwaves are very crowded here and for Comcast to carry 9 of the 11 HD stations available is quite commendable, I'd be very surprised if Comcast carries more local HD in any other market in the country . The two that are missing, by my count on my system, are KOFY(Independent) and KCSM(Educational). The foreign language stations are KDTV(Univision), KSTS(Telemundo) and KFSF(TeleFutura) and I'm not absolutely sure they even broadcast any HD material even though they do show as broadcasting an HD signal.


Carried on Comcast system in the SF bay area with Comcast mapped channel numbers:


702 - KTVU(FOX)

703 - KNTV(NBC)

704 - KRON(My Network)

705 - KPIX(CBS)

706 - KICU(Independent)

707 - KGO(ABC)

709 - KQED(PBS)

710 - KKPX(ION, originally PAX)

712 - KBCW(The CW)


(By the way, in the Comcast channel-mapped range of the 180's to 190's there are many sub-channels of the above primaries, these channels are also available via clear-QAM.)


Not carried on Comcast systems in the SF bay are(at least not on the Santa Rosa system):


KOFY - Independent

KCSM - San Mateo Community College network

KCTV - Univision(Hispanic language station)

KSTS - Telemundo(Hispanic language station)

KFSF - TeleFutura(Hispanic language station)


There maybe a few more localized stations in the area that broadcast in HD, KRCB(PBS) in Rohnert Park is one example but I don't consider those types of stations being part of the overall SF market, what KRCB does would likely be of little interest to those in the San Jose area. I would guess that Comcast may carry these localized HD stations in their localized markets eventually, maybe, it's only a guess though.


Of the above 9 of 11 English language HD stations that Comcast does carry, all of them are tunable and viewable via a clear-QAM device, in my case an HDHomeRun clear-QAM digital dual tuner network device. I did not list virtual channels etc as the will vary by local headend, but if you can't view these channels with a clear-QAM device then there is most likely something amiss with your equipment - the channels are there, somewhere. As MikeSM notes, there may be issues with PSIP, but if I'm not mistaken, the channels will still be there to be tuned in some manner or the other.


By the way, so there is no confusion, every one of those 9 available and carried HD local channels is included _unencrypted_ in every Limited Basic cable connection, it's up to you to connect the equipment to the line that will allow them to be viewed, whether that's a QAM tuner in a TV/display, a computer tuner card and/or a network device such as the HDHR.


To say that Comcast encrypts local HD is absolutely incorrect.

_The above listings are correct to the best of my knowledge, if some of those channel listings are wrong, please, I encourage anyone to post corrections._


----------



## DAP

Completely off topic, but I found the cartoon I referred to a few days ago...

http://xkcd.com/386/


----------



## Keenan

That's a good one!


----------



## russwong

For those of you with media centers and such, comcast has moved channels in SF, including CBS HD and FOX HD.


So you'll want to redo whatever it is you need to redo..


----------



## viperx116

I'm not receiving anything on the FOX and CBS digital channels. It just started happening today; anyone else have this problem?


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/18290641
> 
> 
> I'm not receiving anything on the FOX and CBS digital channels. It just started happening today; anyone else have this problem?



Did you see my post right before your post? They've been moved, you will have to rescan.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18290408
> 
> 
> For those of you with media centers and such, comcast has moved channels in SF, including CBS HD and FOX HD.
> 
> 
> So you'll want to redo whatever it is you need to redo..



This does not appear to affect San Jose.


----------



## marcelo3d

In Santa Cruz, KQED and ABC7 moved in the last couple of days. (some other channels moved too, probably. NBC stayed put)

The interesting thing is that my Panasonic TV found ABC7 and KQED at 19.x. I thnk it is listing RF channel in this case.

When I go to my MyHD tuner card, it reports no signal for channel RF19.

I tried my FusionHDTV card, and same thing. No signal. I scanned channels with both tuner cards and neither of them found ABC-HD or KQED-HD (it took a long time to go channel by channel. It is not there).

That leads me to believe that they are at RF19, but the modulation is slightly off, or that for some reason my computer set-up has interference in that channel (an no other that I can tell).

Anyone else experiencing something like this?

Thanks,

Marcelo.-


----------



## Ace28

I just stopped receiving Comcast extended basic channels on limited basic in Union City. I was getting them earlier. I'll re-scan and see if Comcast started scrambling them (HDHomerun and Panny plasma TV).


----------



## GBruno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcelo3d* /forum/post/18297802
> 
> 
> In Santa Cruz, KQED and ABC7 moved in the last couple of days. (some other channels moved too, probably. NBC stayed put)
> 
> The interesting thing is that my Panasonic TV found ABC7 and KQED at 19.x. I thnk it is listing RF channel in this case.
> 
> When I go to my MyHD tuner card, it reports no signal for channel RF19.
> 
> I tried my FusionHDTV card, and same thing. No signal. I scanned channels with both tuner cards and neither of them found ABC-HD or KQED-HD (it took a long time to go channel by channel. It is not there).
> 
> That leads me to believe that they are at RF19, but the modulation is slightly off, or that for some reason my computer set-up has interference in that channel (an no other that I can tell).
> 
> Anyone else experiencing something like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marcelo.-




I should have a chance to check this out this weekend. THanks for the heads up


----------



## somerandomdude

I just bought a HDTV recently but I mainly use my HDTV for gaming however I sometimes watch the news, sports, tru tv, animal planet, etc. around 40% of the time so I dont want to pay for HD when I'm not gonna need it that much. So here's what I did to get some HD channels. I hook the cable line to my TV but most of the channels are not in the channel they're usually at and I gotta press "3-1" or other similar channels like that in order to get certain channels.


Is there a list of channels so I can know what I'm watching? My TV doesn't show it.


If I use that way to get HD channels, can I get ESPN, Comcast Sports Net, E!, truTV, and Animal Planet? Those are the only channels I really need.


Also is this antenna any good? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+In...&skuId=8280834 . I live in Alameda, Bay Farm to be exact and I need to know if that antenna is good or not. A guy from best buy told me over the phone that I might need an amplifier but I need to hear from you guys first. Also what channels can I get with a antenna?



Thanks a lot.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somerandomdude* /forum/post/18302646
> 
> 
> If I use that way to get HD channels, can I get ESPN, Comcast Sports Net, E!, truTV, and Animal Planet?



Unfortunately, those are encrypted, so the answer is no. The locals should be in the clear though.


----------



## viperx116




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18291772
> 
> 
> Did you see my post right before your post? They've been moved, you will have to rescan.



Sorry. I scanned again right now and ABC and FOX are both gone, not just rearranged.


----------



## somerandomdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18303356
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, those are encrypted, so the answer is no. The locals should be in the clear though.



man that sucks. but i heard some people get espn and comcast sports net in hd for free though


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somerandomdude* /forum/post/18303456
> 
> 
> man that sucks. but i heard some people get espn and comcast sports net in hd for free though



Nope, not unless it's a short term mistake.


The only HD channels in clear QAM are locals, and maybe WGN or TBS.


There is no free lunch.


----------



## somerandomdude

anyone know how much it would cost to get hd from comcast? i got the triple play package if that matters. would there be additional monthly fees for upgrading to hd or will they only charge monthly for the cable box only?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somerandomdude* /forum/post/18306210
> 
> 
> so is it better to get the antenna?



Depends, but usually yes.


In most areas, Comcast passes local HD without additional compression, so they would look the same as if you were using an antenna.


Having an antenna means you may or may not get all the local channels, as reception varied based on location. You'll have to try it to know.


I have both.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somerandomdude* /forum/post/18306210
> 
> 
> anyone know how much it would cost to get hd from comcast? i got the triple play package if that matters. would there be additional monthly fees for upgrading to hd or will they only charge monthly for the cable box only?



You will have to rent the HD box, and all Comcast cable packages come with at least some HD, but it depends on what package you have and where you are located. It varies.


The best thing to do is call them and see what kind of a deal is available for which HD channels.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *somerandomdude* /forum/post/18302646
> 
> 
> I just bought a HDTV recently but I mainly use my HDTV for gaming however I sometimes watch the news, sports, tru tv, animal planet, etc. around 40% of the time so I dont want to pay for HD when I'm not gonna need it that much. So here's what I did to get some HD channels. I hook the cable line to my TV but most of the channels are not in the channel they're usually at and I gotta press "3-1" or other similar channels like that in order to get certain channels.



Go to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us as a starting point. They are not particularly accurate, but better than nothing.

The problem is that every cable head end has a different mapping, and comcast will not give out that information.


> Quote:
> Is there a list of channels so I can know what I'm watching? My TV doesn't show it.
> 
> 
> If I use that way to get HD channels, can I get ESPN, Comcast Sports Net, E!, truTV, and Animal Planet? Those are the only channels I really need.
> 
> 
> Also is this antenna any good? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+In...&skuId=8280834 . I live in Alameda, Bay Farm to be exact and I need to know if that antenna is good or not. A guy from best buy told me over the phone that I might need an amplifier but I need to hear from you guys first. Also what channels can I get with a antenna?



Go to http://tvfool.com/index.php?option=c...pper&Itemid=29 , enter your address, and if that does not give you enough info, post the link to the result here with your questions so others can comment.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18303525
> 
> 
> Nope, not unless it's a short term mistake.
> 
> 
> The only HD channels in clear QAM are locals, and maybe WGN or TBS.
> 
> 
> There is no free lunch.



Last time I checked, I was getting SyFi HD, I'm sure thats a mistake, don't know how long it will last.

(I just went at checked and it is still there.)


But that is the ONLY HD other than OTA channels that I am getting.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18306886
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us as a starting point. They are not particularly accurate, but better than nothing.
> 
> The problem is that every cable head end has a different mapping, and comcast will not give out that information.



It's not that they don't give them out, Comcast doesn't keep track of local HD channels and their QAM location separately.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18307654
> 
> 
> It's not that they don't give them out, Comcast doesn't keep track of local HD channels and their QAM location separately.



It is not the local HD that is the problem. Those stations have the PSIP info intact, so they show up where they would if they were received via an antenna.

It is all of the other SD stations that are the issue. It is 30 unidentified stations at random channel numbers that don't match the channel numbers Comcast claims they are on. The channel numbers that Comcast STB uses, and all television listings use.

This is the reference table that Comcast refuses to provide, and what makes using a clear QAM tuner such a PITA.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18310585
> 
> 
> It is not the local HD that is the problem. Those stations have the PSIP info intact, so they show up where they would if they were received via an antenna.
> 
> It is all of the other SD stations that are the issue. It is 30 unidentified stations at random channel numbers that don't match the channel numbers Comcast claims they are on. The channel numbers that Comcast STB uses, and all television listings use.
> 
> This is the reference table that Comcast refuses to provide, and what makes using a clear QAM tuner such a PITA.



The other SD stations, with the exception of public service (gov, edu), shopping, and one or two others, will all soon be encrypted. At some point after that, expect to see more uniform channel locations for what remains without PSIP, probably even using some sort of channel ID to remap them to the same places the boxes have them.


----------



## corporateworld76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18307654
> 
> 
> It's not that they don't give them out, Comcast doesn't keep track of local HD channels and their QAM location separately.



Exactly! You hit the nail on the head.


Maybe we can all collect together and pay them to do this?


----------



## Desert Hawk

They have got to keep track of the RF QAM channels internally or the engineers wouldn't be able to do their job.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I was visiting an acquaintance in Phoenix (actually Gilbert), AZ who is on Cox Cable. For Christmas he upgraded to HDTV and added a TiVo with Cable Cards. He mentioned that Cox has just told him that they will be dropping support of the Cable Cards soon and that his TiVo will no longer work to directly receive his cable channels. He said they were talking about some type of STB that will interface to the TiVo to restore the functionality. Details were not provided.


While I know this is the Comcast, SF Bay Area thread, I was wondering if anyone here had heard anything like this? And more importantly, is it likely to happen with Comcast as well? Could it be a part of a True2Way rollout?


Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18310998
> 
> 
> I was visiting an acquaintance in Phoenix (actually Gilbert), AZ who is on Cox Cable. For Christmas he upgraded to HDTV and added a TiVo with Cable Cards. He mentioned that Cox has just told him that they will be dropping support of the Cable Cards soon and that his TiVo will no longer work to directly receive his cable channels. He said they were talking about some type of STB that will interface to the TiVo to restore the functionality. Details were not provided.
> 
> 
> While I know this is the Comcast, SF Bay Area thread, I was wondering if anyone here had heard anything like this? And more importantly, is it likely to happen with Comcast as well? Could it be a part of a True2Way rollout?
> 
> 
> Greg



It sounds like Cox may be implementing SDV which will require an adapter to work with the TiVo. Comcast has already announced that they will be doing that here in the bay area eventually. I've haven't heard of any provider dropping support for CC-equipped devices, not even sure they're allowed to per the FCC.


----------



## rsra13

Well, since I've asked here before I just want to confirm.


Last night I was able to order the Pacquiao fight in PPV-HD. $60 +tax +fees, etc. It looked really great though.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18310998
> 
> 
> I was visiting an acquaintance in Phoenix (actually Gilbert), AZ who is on Cox Cable. For Christmas he upgraded to HDTV and added a TiVo with Cable Cards. He mentioned that Cox has just told him that they will be dropping support of the Cable Cards soon and that his TiVo will no longer work to directly receive his cable channels. He said they were talking about some type of STB that will interface to the TiVo to restore the functionality. Details were not provided.



It's probably a reference to Switched Digital Video (SDV), which will probably come to Comcast systems at some point in the future, but is not in the immediate plans for Comcast.


The TiVo HD can be used with SDV, if the cableco provides the proper adapter. TWC is already doing so.


There are no plans to drop CableCARD support by any cableco. The recent introduction of TiVo Premier was somewhat of a disappointment in that tru2way was not included. tru2way devices will inherently support SDV, in addition to PPV & VOD.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18311462
> 
> 
> It's probably a reference to Switched Digital Video (SDV), which will probably come at some point in the future, is not in the immediate plans for Comcast.
> 
> 
> The TiVo HD can be used with SDV, if the cableco provides the proper adapter.



Not immediate, but Comcast has communicated to us that SDV would be implemented by the end of 2010 here in the bay area.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...v#post18057752 


The Mr. J referenced in the linked post is Andrew C. Johnson, Regional VP of Communications, Comcast California.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18311493
> 
> 
> Not immediate, but Comcast has communicated to us that SDV would be implemented by the end of 2010 here in the bay area.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...v#post18057752
> 
> 
> The Mr. J referenced in the linked post is Andrew C. Johnson, Regional VP of Communications, Comcast California.



I don't think it will happen that soon. Maybe 2011. We shall see.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Thanks Keenan. I had forgotten about SDV. I expect you are correct.


BTW, did you get around to trying the antenna again now that Sutro tower construction is done?


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18311047
> 
> 
> It sounds like Cox may be implementing SDV which will require an adapter to work with the TiVo. Comcast has already announced that they will be doing that here in the bay area eventually. I've haven't heard of any provider dropping support for CC-equipped devices, not even sure they're allowed to per the FCC.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Talking about PSIP, I have noticed that Comcast is apparently generating and sending PSIPs on the digital versions of the SD local channels, locating them in the 200 channel range. With my OnAir USB tuner I see the digital SD locals as:

202-1 - KTVU - Fox 2

204-1 - KRON - Indep. 4

205-1 - KPIX - CBS 5

207-1 - KGO - ABC 7

209-1 - KQED - PBS 9

211-1 - KNTV - NBC 3

220-1 - KOFY - Indep.


Because these channel numbers are Comcast specific, it appears to me that Comcast has as least some capability to generate and insert a correct PSIP into digital signals. Now if we could just convince them to do it for all the other channels.....


Greg


----------



## Brian Conrad

I suspect that even with SDV they will still keep the locals as QAM tunable channels?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18314951
> 
> 
> I suspect that even with SDV they will still keep the locals as QAM tunable channels?



That seems extremely likely, I'd be very surprised if they moved those to SDV, in fact, I go so far as to say it's a sure bet they'll not be SDV'ed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18311648
> 
> 
> Thanks Keenan. I had forgotten about SDV. I expect you are correct.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you get around to trying the antenna again now that Sutro tower construction is done?
> 
> 
> Greg



Yes I did, and although the rotor appears to be frozen, the position it's stuck in allows me to get KTVU, KPIX, KQED, KOFY, and KBCW with so far perfect reception. I can get some of the independents as well, don't recall which ones at the moment, don't watch them anyhow. I think if KGO were in the UHF band I could probably get that one as well, my antenna is UHF only. KNTV, being on San Bruno Mt is just too far, in all the years I've played with antennas I've never even had a whiff of that channel. So overall I'm fairly happy with it given that I had given up on the whole idea of using an antenna some time ago.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Good to hear you can get them now. Guess that rebuild of Sutro tower was worth it.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18315930
> 
> 
> Yes I did, and although the rotor appears to be frozen, the position it's stuck in allows me to get KTVU, KPIX, KQED, KOFY, and KBCW with so far perfect reception. I can get some of the independents as well, don't recall which ones at the moment, don't watch them anyhow. I think if KGO were in the UHF band I could probably get that one as well, my antenna is UHF only. KNTV, being on San Bruno Mt is just too far, in all the years I've played with antennas I've never even had a whiff of that channel. So overall I'm fairly happy with it given that I had given up on the whole idea of using an antenna some time ago.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/18303417
> 
> 
> Sorry. I scanned again right now and ABC and FOX are both gone, not just rearranged.



Look at 109.1 and 109.2 for Fox and CBS


117.1 for ABC, but that's been there...


----------



## Shinnbone

All:


I'd like to replace my cableCARDS in my Tivo S3. They are older generation (in fact, one doesn't work right and I lost my recording of the first epidsode of The Pacific as a direct result) and I intend to (if possible) use two multi-stream cards in the S3 until I get a Tivo Premiere and eventually a Silicon Dust HD Homerun cableCARD networked tuner.


In speaking with the online chat rep today, he offered me only two choices: truck roll or a trip to San Francisco to the Potrero Avenue office. Neither option is particular convenient; does anyone know of a closer office (I know there used to be one in Foster City) that would have a ready supply of cableCARDS to switch out for me?


Many thanks,

John


----------



## Cal1981

Of late I've been getting motion artifacts on almost any movie that I watch on Starz On Demand HD. Quick head movements or panning of scenery shows the typical jitter effects. I have a DCH3416 and can't recall having the problem until recently. Has anyone else in the Bay Area experienced this?


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinnbone* /forum/post/18322793
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> I'd like to replace my cableCARDS in my Tivo S3. They are older generation (in fact, one doesn't work right and I lost my recording of the first epidsode of The Pacific as a direct result) and I intend to (if possible) use two multi-stream cards in the S3 until I get a Tivo Premiere and eventually a Silicon Dust HD Homerun cableCARD networked tuner.
> 
> 
> In speaking with the online chat rep today, he offered me only two choices: truck roll or a trip to San Francisco to the Potrero Avenue office. Neither option is particular convenient; does anyone know of a closer office (I know there used to be one in Foster City) that would have a ready supply of cableCARDS to switch out for me?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> John



I suggest the truck roll. Even if you get a working set of M-Cards, you'll be lucky to get both working at the same time without a tech who has the phone number of the right people inside Comcast to actually fix stuff/make stuff work. I spent hours trying to get Comcast to make my M-Card which I picked up in Milipitas work. But it was hopeless. The card was good, but they couldn't get it working in their system for one reason or another likely cause of some database entry somewhere. The tech had a supply of M-cards and he used another and got it working.


----------



## sydyen

After being offline, lots of good info to catch up on.



> Quote:
> c3 wrote: I had no problem accessing those channels [701-71x] with just QAM tuner.



With three TVs (Samsung, Sony and Panasonic) that can scan/display nothing higher than 244.1 you have my attention.


What brand/model of TV do you have that can access clear QAM 701-71x?


Or is it by using a separate tuner, cable card, or Media Center or....?



> Quote:
> keenan wrote: No where have I seen it stated that all local HD would be viewable on Comcast, only the channels they carry, they don't carry all of them.



That's true, which is why I never referenced any channel that is not supplied by Comcast in analog.



> Quote:
> keenan wrote: The two that are missing, by my count on my system, are KOFY(Independent) and KCSM(Educational).



- KCSM has never been carried in HD in Santa Clara.

- KOFY used to be broadcast in Santa Clara in HD on 35.1 and recently disappeared.



> Quote:
> keenan wrote: I assumed you meant that some local HD broadcast channel that was carrying a game you wanted to see was not available on Comcast.



"...not available on Comcast _in HD_" would be more accurate. That complaint has been focused on KNTV HD games that appear to have been broadcast by KNTV in "widescreen SD". Unfortunately, Comcast does not give us the broadcast signal, sometimes it is 4:3 and other times it is upscaled. Unfortunately, the upscaling is so bad there is severe macro-blocking, and we would be better off if Comcast let our TVs do the upscaling.



> Quote:
> Keenan wrote "As far as I can tell, your major point, and really your only point here, is that some of the local HD channels that Comcast does carry, you are not able to tune them in for what ever reason,"



That was never an issue, they are all tunable on either Actual or Virtual. There were two points being made:


a) Not all of the local channels carried by Comcast which broadcast OTA in HD are viewable in clear QAM in HD.

b) Not all of the PSIPs generated by Comcast for clear QAM tuning are accurate.


Since you now agree with a), that's a non-issue.


DAP identified the PSIPs being broadcast which are accurate (less than all), and that made b) a non-issue.


It took a while, but we are on the same page.



> Quote:
> tranle wrote: "I have an hd stb, a tv with qam tuner and pc with a qam tuner card and all of them receive the same thing although the channel mapping may be a different (e.g 702 on the stb and 2.1 on the tv)"



That's true, but 702 is not tunable with clear QAM (subject to c3 enlightening me, hence the * below). Here is an example of the table I use showing what's watchable where, and with what resolution, on the Santa Clara network.

Code:


Code:


+-------+--------+--------+--------+--------+----------+
|Station| VrtlCQ |   STB  | ActlCQ | VrtlCQ |    PQ    |
+-------+--------+--------+--------+--------+----------+
|   OTA |   2.1  |        |  44-3  |        | 720 16:9 |
| KTVU  |   2.1  |   702  |  79.1  |   *    | 720 16:9 |
|       |   2    |     2  |  72.1  | 202.1  | 480  4:3 |
+-------+--------+--------+--------+--------+----------+
|   OTA |  60.1  |        |  43-3  |        | 720 16:9 |
| KCSM  |  17    |    17  |  91.4  |  60.1  | 480  4:3 |
+-------+--------+--------+--------+--------+----------+




> Quote:
> Ken H wrote: "Call customer service until you find someone who knows what QAM is. Try escalating to a supervisor. Yes, it may take a number of calls, but it can be done."



You have revived my hopes....



> Quote:
> russwong wrote: "For those of you with media centers and such, comcast has moved channels in SF, including CBS HD and FOX HD."



Movement is Santa Clara too, KICU is no longer at 36.1 and a scan has not found it, although it did uncover Bravo HD, Hallmark Movies and Hallmark HD.



> Quote:
> gfbuchanan wrote: "Comcast is apparently generating and sending PSIPs on the digital versions of the SD local channels, locating them in the 200 channel range."



The 2xx assignments have been there since the transition as one of two clear QAM equivalents to the analog channels (the other clear QAMs are scattered in the 70's and 80's). You also have KBCW at 244.1.


----------



## c3

I did *NOT* say that you can just punch in "702" with a QAM tuner. You have to use the physical channel number, or the virtual channel number in the PSIP which should be 2-1.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18339051
> 
> 
> "...not available on Comcast _in HD_" would be more accurate. That complaint has been focused on KNTV HD games that appear to have been broadcast by KNTV in "widescreen SD". Unfortunately, Comcast does not give us the broadcast signal, sometimes it is 4:3 and other times it is upscaled. Unfortunately, the upscaling is so bad there is severe macro-blocking, and we would be better off if Comcast let our TVs do the upscaling.



What? Unless there are temporary technical issues, Comcast gives us exactly what's broadcast by KNTV-HD. Any scaling is done by KNTV, not Comcast.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydyen* /forum/post/18339051
> 
> 
> That's true, but 702 is not tunable with clear QAM (subject to c3 enlightening me, hence the * below). Here is an example of the table I use showing what's watchable where, and with what resolution, on the Santa Clara network.



Not sure why you are having trouble getting 702/2-1. In Sunnyvale, the physical channel is 79-2. All my clear QAM tuners (Samsung LCD TV's and OnAir GT USB tuner) can automatically find this channel with a scan. The channel is identified as 2-1, so the PSIP info is there.


If you have trouble, try looking it up here:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shinnbone* /forum/post/18322793
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> In speaking with the online chat rep today, he offered me only two choices: truck roll or a trip to San Francisco to the Potrero Avenue office. Neither option is particular convenient; does anyone know of a closer office (I know there used to be one in Foster City) that would have a ready supply of cableCARDS to switch out for me?
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> John



You should be able to exchange them at ANY Comcast office in the state. Really.


----------



## gfbuchanan

syden,


It appears that you may have confused Comcast's channel mappings (like 702 for HD KTVU) for actual frequency channels. That is not the case. Comcast maps the channel numbers for its STB to whatever channel they want. They have chosen to map the Broadcast HD channels into the 702-7xx) range. But the location of the HD channels on the cable frequencies are all over the place. For example, KTVU HD is actually on channel 79.2 (It shares the channel with KPIX on 79.1) Comcast maps KTVU to 702 for their STBs. They also include the broadcast PSIP in the stream, so a QAM tuner may report the channel at 2.1 instead of 79.1.


As far as I know, most clear QAM tuners will tune a channel based on its actual channel number and sub-channel number. So if you enter 79.2 (or 79-2 depending on tuner type) for the channel number, the TV should tune to KNTV HD.


Here is a quick list of the actual channel numbers for the HD broadcasts on Comcast in Cupertino, where I live:

Call Sign - Network - real channel

KTVU - FOX - 79.2

KNTV - NBC - 92.3

KRON - indp - 73.1

KPIX - CBS - 79.1

KICU - Indp - 74.1

KGO - ABC - 117.1

KQED - PBS - 117.2

KBCW - CW - 73.5


Your complaint about KNTV broadcasting upconverted SD to HD has nothing to do with Comcast. Comcast broadcasts the HD channel as received from the station. For some games, it appears that KNTV sends out unconverted signals. Nothing Comcast can do about that. (GIGO) That complaint should be lodged with the station and it's network, not Comcast.


One thing I have noticed is that every once in awhile, Comcast does something that causes my TV or OnAir tuner to "lose" some of the HD channels. I have to rescan the channel for it to resync. I guess it is some minor change to the PSIP that causes this, or maybe some change to the sub-channel division on the channel. What I can tell you is that if you lose an HD station, rescan its frequency and you should find it again.


Greg


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> I did NOT say that you can just punch in "702" with a QAM tuner. You have to use the physical channel number, or the virtual channel number in the PSIP which should be 2-1.



The Comcast 2xx SD channels are viewable by clear QAM at 2xx.1 so my interpretation of your writing *I had no problem accessing those channels [701-71x] with just QAM tuner.* was that you could do it with your QAM tuner at 7xx.1.


2.1 comes in fine, I thought my table showed that pretty clearly.



> Quote:
> What? Unless there are temporary technical issues, Comcast gives us exactly what's broadcast by KNTV-HD. Any scaling is done by KNTV, not Comcast.



Let's just choose to disagree on this, because OTA KNTV has looked a whole lot better than Comcast KNTV for the same game at times.



> Quote:
> clau wrote: Not sure why you are having trouble getting 702/2-1.



I'm not having trouble, 2.1 is fine. It was a communication problem with c3 which led me to think he was tuning 702.1 in clear QAM.



> Quote:
> gfbuchanan wrote: It appears that you may have confused Comcast's channel mappings (like 702 for HD KTVU) for actual frequency channels.



I am not confused, my example in the last post clearly shows I have complete tables for STB, clear QAM Actual and Clear QAM Virtuals for OTA, SD and HD. Our clear QAM numbers may not agree but that does not mean anything is wrong e.g. at 79.1 DAP gets KNTV, you get KPIX and I get KTVU.



> Quote:
> As far as I know, most clear QAM tuners will tune a channel based on its actual channel number and sub-channel number.



There are variations in how tuners behave. I've found LG to be the best TV at tuning whatever number you give it, be it Actual or Virtual. Samsung and Sony will tune Virtual as per the PSIPs but can become confused if the contents are incorrect and will then tune Actual. Older tuners will attempt to tune Virtual but if the PSIP CVCTs are not spot on they become confused enough that they tune neither.



> Quote:
> Your complaint about KNTV broadcasting upconverted SD to HD has nothing to do with Comcast. Comcast broadcasts the HD channel as received from the station.



Let's agree to disagree, but there have been times when 11.1 Comcast looked lower quality than 11.1 OTA.


The case of KNTV is more complicated than viewing differences, because Comcast SportsNet is 45% owned by Comcast, 30% owned by the San Francisco Giants and 25% owned by Fox. CSN does the broadcasting for the Giants so Comcast has control of the feed. See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post16561096 for an in-Forum discussion and you can check other sources on the web.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18341584
> 
> 
> syden,
> 
> 
> It appears that you may have confused Comcast's channel mappings (like 702 for HD KTVU) for actual frequency channels.



I think we need to start standardizing our terminology.


There are three channel numbers associated with each channel on cable:


1) The Frequency ID. This is the channel number that was used before the advent of digital TV. It is, and always has been mapped directly to a radio frequency. There are two mappings for channel numbers to frequency, one for over the air broadcasts, and one for cable broadcasts.

This is a link to a table that shows the channel number to frequency mappings: http://www.csgnetwork.com/tvfreqtable.html Note that the cable frequencies are shown in terms of analog TV video carrier and audio carrier. Digital stations no longer have these carriers, but they still fit in the same 6 MHz chunk of RF bandwidth that analog stations used to.

These are used to select channels on clear QAM tuners when a PSIP virtual channel number does not exist for a channel.


2) Comcast Virtual Channel Numbers. These are the channel numbers that appear in TV listings, and the numbers you use on Comcast equipment to tune in channels.


3) PSIP Virtual Channel Numbers. When these exist, they supersede the Frequncy ID for clear QAM tuners for tuning in channels.


If you have Comcast equipment (STB or cable card), you will use Comcast Virtual Channel Numbers to tune in television stations.


If you have a clear QAM tuner, you will use a combination of PSIP Virtual Channel Numbers when they exist, and frequency IDs to tune in your stations when there is no PSIP virtual channel number.


All station MUST have a frequency ID. This is the number that tells the tuner what frequency it must tune to.


Most station also have a Comcast Virtual Channel Number. (There are a few stations where two communities are supplied by the same cable head end where two channels are mapped to the same Comcast Virtual Channel Number, but each community gets only one of them).


A few stations have a PSIP Virtual Channel Number. Usually the local HD stations.


For example: KGO is broadcast on cable with a frequncy ID of 80 subchannel 1. (Other channels also on this frequency ID are: KQED on subchannel 2, PBS Life on subchannel 3, Live Well on subchannel 7, KGO Accuweather on subchannel 8, and some control data on subchannel 81). This means that KGO is broadcast at 558 to 564 MHz. KGO also has a Comcast Virtual Channel Number of 707, and a PSIP Virtual Channel number of 7.1. Note that the two virtual channel numbers have no correlation to the broadcast frequency! Given a virtual channel number, you can not know where to tune your tuner! This mapping is different for every cable head end in the country. If you have the frequency ID, you know exactly where to set the tuner frequency since this mapping is fixed and constant for every head end.


Comcast broadcasts a table mapping its Comcast Virtual Channel numbers to freqency IDs continuously to its cable boxes so when it moves a channel, it also updates that table, and the cable box can tune in the channel without you noticing a change.


Clear QAM tuners only update their mapping of where channels are when you tell them to scan for channels. So, when Comcast moves a channel, it seems to disappear and you need to tell your tuner to re-scan to find the channel again. If the channel has a PSIP virtual channel number, it appears that the channel is back where it was, but if it does not have a PSIP virtual channel number, the number you need to enter to tune it in will have changed since its frequency ID has changed.



> Quote:
> One thing I have noticed is that every once in awhile, Comcast does something that causes my TV or OnAir tuner to "lose" some of the HD channels. I have to rescan the channel for it to resync. I guess it is some minor change to the PSIP that causes this, or maybe some change to the sub-channel division on the channel. What I can tell you is that if you lose an HD station, rescan its frequency and you should find it again.



What is usually happening here is that Comcast has moved the channel to a different frequency, so its frequency ID has changed.


----------



## Poochie

Thank you for taking the time to explain all of this. While for me it's more detail than I need (I use a TiVo S3 with CableCards, so I only see the Comcast Virtual Channel Numbers), one thing I'm curious about is this...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18342695
> 
> 
> Comcast broadcasts a table mapping its Comcast Virtual Channel numbers to freqency IDs continuously to its cable boxes so when it moves a channel, it also updates that table, and the cable box can tune in the channel without you noticing a change.



Is this truly a seamless change, or is this the kind of thing that can cause a Tivo or Motorola DVR recording to stop midway through? Does Comcast keep the channel on the old frequency (and subchannel) for a little while, to cover the time it takes all STBs to receive the new mapping / prepare to cut over, or is this a hard cut-over?


I'd imagine there would be at least a little pause as the tuner changes over to the new frequency, but I'm just guessing there. I'd also imagine ("guess") that they tend to do this frequency re-assignment infrequently (







) and during off-peak times.


I'm not experiencing lost recordings or anything, I'm just curious about this stuff.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/18343226
> 
> 
> during off-peak times.



"Off peak" means different hours for different people. Some people complain that TiVo reboots itself for software updates at 2-3am when they watch TV.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> One thing I have noticed is that every once in awhile, Comcast does something that causes my TV or OnAir tuner to "lose" some of the HD channels. I have to rescan the channel for it to resync. I guess it is some minor change to the PSIP that causes this, or maybe some change to the sub-channel division on the channel. What I can tell you is that if you lose an HD station, rescan its frequency and you should find it again.





> Quote:
> What is usually happening here is that Comcast has moved the channel to a different frequency, so its frequency ID has changed.



While that may be the case sometimes, it is not always the case. On several occasions I have found that I must rescan a specific channel to "rediscover" the sub-channels, even though the channels have not moved frequency. I don't know why this is, but it happens.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18340215
> 
> 
> You should be able to exchange them at ANY Comcast office in the state. Really.



I wish.


Unfortunately, should you go to comcast.com and go through the "search for a service center" process, you will find many places where one can make a payment (many grocery stores in EPA, for instance) but every one of them will have the disclaimer:


"Equipment cannot be picked-up, returned or exchanged at this service center. This location accepts payments only."


I was trying to turn in my rented cable modem and called to talk to a service agent. I was told that for my ZIP code, 94022, I had to return it to the service center on Potrero Ave. in SF. I wouldn't be able to turn it in at the service center in Fremont next door to my Mom's apartment. Fortunately, they were able to send me a FedEx box to ship the unit home to Comcast so all worked out. Still, it means that I'm very unlikely to drive 50 miles just to see if they happen to have the latest DVR in stock for an exchange







.


I can understand why they don't want us turning in hardware at grocery stores but I can't understand why I can't just deliver or pick up equipment to any "real" Comcast facility.


----------



## mooneydriver

I just noticed that Comcast moved HBO from virtual channel 770 to 801 in Palo Alto (94306). Since the Tivo guide did not update automatically, I had to call Comcast to figure out where HBO had gone. I understand the need to change actual frequency blocks from time to time, but why on earth do they want to change the virtual frequency on a channel (other than to mess with people's previously-scheduled recordings?)


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18343813
> 
> 
> I can understand why they don't want us turning in hardware at grocery stores but I can't understand why I can't just deliver or pick up equipment to any "real" Comcast facility.



Can't be true today. Any Comcast Store such as Sunnvale on ECR will take/give equipment.


Last year they changed the billing system to allow issue of equipment to other areas - for instance someone that lives in Fremont but works in Santa Clara can pick up equipment in South Bay and take it home and it will work.


Judging from the items that the stores return to the system, I'd say that they do take everything and anything. VCRs. Various remotes. assorted power adaptors.


----------



## tranle

I can confirm that the Comcast office at: 717 East El Camino Real, Sunnyvale, will accept return, exchange or new equipment request. I have used that one multiple time.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mooneydriver* /forum/post/18346106
> 
> 
> I just noticed that Comcast moved HBO from virtual channel 770 to 801 in Palo Alto (94306). Since the Tivo guide did not update automatically, I had to call Comcast to figure out where HBO had gone. I understand the need to change actual frequency blocks from time to time, but why on earth do they want to change the virtual frequency on a channel (other than to mess with people's previously-scheduled recordings?)



They like to group like channels together.


I suggest entering a line-up report on the Tivo support site. The update on the Tivo guide will take about 10 days. If no one does a line-up issue report, it may never be updated.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18346313
> 
> 
> Judging from the items that the stores return to the system, I'd say that they do take everything and anything. VCRs. Various remotes. assorted power adaptors.



VCRs???


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18347477
> 
> 
> VCRs???



Got one in my office. RCA, 1980s era, all woodgrain & chrome.


Someday after I retire I will make a 10-best list of items returned by customers.


I had the chance to return a relative's DirecTV DVR in a nice prepaid FedEx box. They got their DVR. And the remote. And the ancient non-DVR box that they didn't ask for. And that one's remote. About 30' of dual white coax. A multiplexer. Couple of Star magazines for cushioning. Whatever else was legal to ship to fill in the few remaining air space in the box.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18349439
> 
> 
> Got one in my office. RCA, 1980s era, all woodgrain & chrome.
> 
> 
> Someday after I retire I will make a 10-best list of items returned by customers.
> 
> 
> I had the chance to return a relative's DirecTV DVR in a nice prepaid FedEx box. They got their DVR. And the remote. And the ancient non-DVR box that they didn't ask for. And that one's remote. About 30' of dual white coax. A multiplexer. Couple of Star magazines for cushioning. Whatever else was legal to ship to fill in the few remaining air space in the box.



I bet someone was surprised when they opened that box. I can see it now. "Hey Joe, this box seems kind of heavy for one of our STBs. Should we open it or call the bomb squad?"










Greg


----------



## clau

Where have you been?







That change was made so long ago, and they kept HBO on 770 and 801 for at least 6 months. Are you getting also HBO Comedy, Zone, Latino in the 800 block?


My TiVo correctly moved those HBO channels to the current locations last year, so I don't know why your TiVo guide did not update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mooneydriver* /forum/post/18346106
> 
> 
> I just noticed that Comcast moved HBO from virtual channel 770 to 801 in Palo Alto (94306). Since the Tivo guide did not update automatically, I had to call Comcast to figure out where HBO had gone. I understand the need to change actual frequency blocks from time to time, but why on earth do they want to change the virtual frequency on a channel (other than to mess with people's previously-scheduled recordings?)


----------



## millerwill

Just yesterday I received a package from Comcast with a new modem (by Cisco). The accompanying letter said that this was a free replacement of the modem I had that was necessary to realized the high speed internet (broadband) service.


I was not able to carry out the installation with the install disk that came with it, but a call to CC service was able to get it authorized and functioning. Seems to be doing a very good job.


Have others been receiving this item?


----------



## MikeSM

Looks like Comcast is pushing to go to a 4:1 HD channel compression scheme for HITS... How much worse can picture quality get?

http://www.lightreading.com/document...site=lr_cable&


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18352124
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I received a package from Comcast with a new modem (by Cisco). The accompanying letter said that this was a free replacement of the modem I had that was necessary to realized the high speed internet (broadband) service.
> 
> 
> I was not able to carry out the installation with the install disk that came with it, but a call to CC service was able to get it authorized and functioning. Seems to be doing a very good job.
> 
> 
> Have others been receiving this item?



You didn't happen to sign up for Comcast's IPv6 trail did you? Perhaps this is why you received this new cable modem/router? Or maybe it's just DOCSIS 3.0 for higher speed.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18356712
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to sign up for Comcast's IPv6 trail did you? Perhaps this is why you received this new cable modem/router? Or maybe it's just DOCSIS 3.0 for higher speed.



The IPv6 trials have nothing to do with the modems. It's for the DOCSIS 3.0 higher speeds, as you pointed out. I have an ARRIS modem and it works like a champ. Never liked the Cisco products, even though I do have a LinkSys router, personal preference YMMV







.


Comcast is now testing secure DNS ( DNSSEC ) which uses these DNS servers, 75.75.75.75 and 75.75.76.76. These new DNS servers are their attempt at stopping a lot of the phishing and redirection to false sites from affecting Comcast customers. There's a whole article explaining this on the Comcast site.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18356712
> 
> 
> You didn't happen to sign up for Comcast's IPv6 trail did you? Perhaps this is why you received this new cable modem/router? Or maybe it's just DOCSIS 3.0 for higher speed.



No, haven't signed up for any special trial programs.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18352124
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I received a package from Comcast with a new modem (by Cisco). The accompanying letter said that this was a free replacement of the modem I had that was necessary to realized the high speed internet (broadband) service.
> 
> 
> I was not able to carry out the installation with the install disk that came with it, but a call to CC service was able to get it authorized and functioning. Seems to be doing a very good job.
> 
> 
> Have others been receiving this item?



what was your previous modem model?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18355653
> 
> 
> Looks like Comcast is pushing to go to a 4:1 HD channel compression scheme for HITS... How much worse can picture quality get?
> 
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...site=lr_cable&



Amazing how they've gone from being the best to almost the worst so fast, all in the name of adding more channels and services, over 80% of which I myself don't even use/watch.


That equipment is going to have to be awfully darn good to get quality HD by packing 4 channels into 38mb/s slot of bandwidth, a flat breakdown of 9mb/s per channel. And we're talking MPEG2 here, not MPEG4. KGO already looks a bit softer to me than it has in the past since they added the Live Well channel and reduced the bitrate of the main channel to a little over 9mb/s, and it's a 720p broadcast, imagine what a 1080i channel will look like packed in with even 3 720p channels.


I'd rather they go with SDV than to further compress already overly compressed channels even further.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18356846
> 
> 
> The IPv6 trials have nothing to do with the modems. It's for the DOCSIS 3.0 higher speeds, as you pointed out. I have an ARRIS modem and it works like a champ. Never liked the Cisco products, even though I do have a LinkSys router, personal preference YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Comcast is now testing secure DNS ( DNSSEC ) which uses these DNS servers, 75.75.75.75 and 75.75.76.76. These new DNS servers are their attempt at stopping a lot of the phishing and redirection to false sites from affecting Comcast customers. There's a whole article explaining this on the Comcast site.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yeah I figured some trial people would get a new modem and/or router or combo device since a lot of CPE routers don't have IPv6 support, and/or it was a DOCSIS 3.0 device.


I've been running a DNSSEC enabled name server for a while now, using the ISC's DLV. I've always run my own DNS server since I've never trusted ISP DNS servers for the reasons you describe, and my little home DNS server wouldn't be a target worth hitting for the cache poisoners.










It's good comcast is doing this though, since it'll hopefully weed out a lot of the bad CPE caching/forwarding only DNS servers that are broken by DNSSEC for various reasons.


----------



## Cal1981

We got a message last week and a card today about moving some of the lower channels around in advance of "more choices".


Mikef5, do you have any indications as to what this may mean in terms of HD channels and/or VOD?


----------



## rfr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18364678
> 
> 
> It's good comcast is doing this though, since it'll hopefully weed out a lot of the bad CPE caching/forwarding only DNS servers that are broken by DNSSEC for various reasons.



I used the experimental Comcast servers for a while, but I got sick of being the "weeder". One example -- the website for the FCC's new net speed checker is not findable with the experimental Comcast servers.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfr* /forum/post/18366069
> 
> 
> I used the experimental Comcast servers for a while, but I got sick of being the "weeder". One example -- the website for the FCC's new net speed checker is not findable with the experimental Comcast servers.



I beg to differ. I'm using the new secure DNS servers and I just did the government speed test. Here's the link that I found using Google..... http://www.broadband.gov/qualitytest/about/ 

That is the FCC's site which deals in a lot of things plus it has the new speed test section.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/18365755
> 
> 
> We got a message last week and a card today about moving some of the lower channels around in advance of "more choices".
> 
> 
> Mikef5, do you have any indications as to what this may mean in terms of HD channels and/or VOD?



I got the same message and the card in the mail and the only thing that it seems to do is to move the channels around and nothing else but I can ask










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## rfr

Strange. It didn't work for me (I regret I've forgotten the error). Tried it several times over several days. Went back to DHCP-supplied servers, and it worked immediately. UPDATE: Maybe I was using a different URL. Can't recall.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rfr* /forum/post/18366481
> 
> 
> Strange. It didn't work for me (I regret I've forgotten the error). Tried it several times over several days. Went back to DHCP-supplied servers, and it worked immediately. UPDATE: Maybe I was using a different URL. Can't recall.



The link I gave you is the FCC site and the one that was seen on the local news a couple of days ago, NBC I believe. I've had no problems using the new secure DNS servers and I've been using them since they were made available. I've done a lot of beta testing in the past and I'm signed up to do the IPv6 testing that's coming sometime soon. I'm pretty adept at pushing stuff to the limits and seeing if I can break it and so far no problems of any note. Don't know why you would've had any problems using these servers but that's why they want them tested, to see if there are problems that need to be addressed. The more people use them and pound on them the better the chances are that a problem will be found and they can get them fixed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Speaking of speed tests, ShaperProbe is the only test I've come across that's worth the effort. It's far more accurate than any of the online tests I've tried. Example of the output below. Notice how it determines Powerboost effect and then shows the actual provisioned speed. I have the 16000/2000 service which is actually provisioned at 17600kbps/2200kbps. The test reflects the shaped rate(provisioned) of 17042/2090 which is pretty darn close, and I ran the test at 6:30 pm. Recommended, it's a self contained executable.



> Quote:
> DiffProbe beta release. October 2009. Build 1002.
> 
> Shaper Detection Module.
> 
> 
> Connected to server 4.71.251.149.
> 
> 
> Estimating capacity:
> 
> Upstream: 3933 Kbps.
> 
> Downstream: 25196 Kbps.
> 
> 
> The measurement will take upto 2.5 minutes. Please wait.
> 
> 
> Checking for traffic shapers:
> 
> 
> Upstream: Burst size: 9062-9128 KB;
> 
> Shaping rate: 2090 Kbps.
> 
> 
> Downstream: Burst size: 18770-19137 KB;
> 
> Shaping rate: 17042 Kbps.


----------



## Xn0r

I vaguely remember someone saying that the DNSSEC keys on the fcc zone were expired a few days ago. That might have caused the issues.


----------



## jwpottberg

Sometime this morning channel 707 disappeared on my DCX3400 (also lost 7.1 on my QAM TV). Since this is the day Comcast said they would be moving some channels around, is this part of it? On the STB/DVR it says "This channel will be available momentarily", but it never comes back (at least after a few minutes). Analog 7, STB 007, and QAM 207.1 are all still fine (but in SD, of course). BTW, the expanded basic cable stations are still in clear QAM as of now...


Jim


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18371476
> 
> 
> Sometime this morning channel 707 disappeared on my DCX3400 (also lost 7.1 on my QAM TV). Since this is the day Comcast said they would be moving some channels around, is this part of it? On the STB/DVR it says "This channel will be available momentarily", but it never comes back (at least after a few minutes). Analog 7, STB 007, and QAM 207.1 are all still fine (but in SD, of course). BTW, the expanded basic cable stations are still in clear QAM as of now...
> 
> 
> Jim



(Looks like it's back up by 4pm)


----------



## millerwill

I note that one of the redundant HBO hd channels (770) has now disappeared, only 801 remaining. So this should clear space for some more hd channels, right?


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18372940
> 
> 
> I note that one of the redundant HBO hd channels (770) has now disappeared, only 801 remaining. So this should clear space for some more hd channels, right?



Probably not, one is a mirror of the other.....


----------



## rxcats

I have had Comcast Limited Basic for years (probably before it was called Limited Basic). I recently bought a Samsung PN50B650 to replace my nearly 10 year old CRT and have been wavering as to whether I should completely stop cable in favor of OTA or upgrade to digital cable. I get pretty good reception from Sutro Tower and have mainly been watching and recording (on/through my TiVO HD) from the antenna. Tonight I saw that Economy Digital is available for $29.95 a month if bundled with another Comcast service (I use Comcast BLAST for internet connection). This is not a promotional offer; I am sure they can/will up the rate at some point, but it isn't like the Digital Starter tier that doubles after the 6 month promotional rate. I emailed asking what the channel lineup is with Economy Digital and what HD channels I will get with the additional $7.00 I am going to pay to add HD to the package. I explained in my email that I am currently getting HD programing using OTA and got a strange reply that I will paste below:


"Thank you for your message concerning the Comcast Cable service.


I understand that you have an inquiry with your channel lineup. I thank

you for giving us the opportunity to resolve this issue and I am happy

to help you with it.


With regard to your concern, I may need to inform you that you will only

be getting the Limited/Analog non-HD channels on your TV that only has

the OTA Antenna.


You would need to have a digital equipment in order to have the HD

channels."


Does someone at Comcast really believe that only limited and analog non-HD channels are available with an OTA antenna or is this some kind of automated response based on word triggers from my initial email?


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxcats* /forum/post/18374797
> 
> 
> I have had Comcast Limited Basic for years (probably before it was called Limited Basic). I recently bought a Samsung PN50B650 to replace my nearly 10 year old CRT and have been wavering as to whether I should completely stop cable in favor of OTA or upgrade to digital cable. I get pretty good reception from Sutro Tower and have mainly been watching and recording (on/through my TiVO HD) from the antenna. Tonight I saw that Economy Digital is available for $29.95 a month if bundled with another Comcast service (I use Comcast BLAST for internet connection). This is not a promotional offer; I am sure they can/will up the rate at some point, but it isn't like the Digital Starter tier that doubles after the 6 month promotional rate. I emailed asking what the channel lineup is with Economy Digital and what HD channels I will get with the additional $7.00 I am going to pay to add HD to the package. I explained in my email that I am currently getting HD programing using OTA and got a strange reply that I will paste below:
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your message concerning the Comcast Cable service.
> 
> 
> I understand that you have an inquiry with your channel lineup. I thank
> 
> you for giving us the opportunity to resolve this issue and I am happy
> 
> to help you with it.
> 
> 
> With regard to your concern, I may need to inform you that you will only
> 
> be getting the Limited/Analog non-HD channels on your TV that only has
> 
> the OTA Antenna.
> 
> 
> You would need to have a digital equipment in order to have the HD
> 
> channels."
> 
> 
> Does someone at Comcast really believe that only limited and analog non-HD channels are available with an OTA antenna or is this some kind of automated response based on word triggers from my initial email?



First, just get an "M-Card" for your TiVo HD to see what HD and digital channels you'll get before buying into an upgrade service package. You may find everything you're looking for programming-wise, plus extend the use of the TiVo HD because it will be keyed to the new channel line up TiVo will see via the M-Card.


It's easy to get the M-Card from Comcast, and TiVo has a good set of instructions through the box to get it running. The hitch will be Comcast. At a point in the process you need to call Comcast to activate and "pair" the TiVo. I've found Comcast will often claim they have done both, but "Activate" and "Pairing" are two different operations, and Comcast (depending on the rep you get on the phone) sometimes doesn't know the difference.


TiVo tech support is excellent. They can troubleshoot the setup and provide the info you'd need to then get back to Comcast with specific code information as to what Comcast has done wrong.


Good Luck.


----------



## rxcats

Thanks for the reply.


You are probably right about getting the M-Card with Limited Basic. I tried to get an M-Card at the Comcast office at Potrero Center in SF; they will not give them out. You have to schedule an appointment to have it installed.


I made an appointment with Comcast online chat for an upgrade to Digital Economy simply because it was so little more than Limited Basic and I thought I would have a few more channels (that I probably won't even watch, but who knows). I went by the Portrero office today to make certain that they fully understood I wanted an M-Card and no cable box or HD box and also asked for the channel line-up. The woman that helped me was actually very nice and adjusted my order; of course they had me listed to get an HD box. She said they don't have a channel line-up yet for Digital Economy because it is such a new tier. I figure I will get it and downgrade to Limited Basic if it isn't worth it. They come to install the M-Card on Sunday.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> rxcats wrote: She said they don't have a channel line-up yet for Digital Economy because it is such a new tier.



Digital Edition was rolled out on the East Coast late 2008/early 2009 and arrived mid-2009 in Portland.


Portland's Digital Edition includes Limited Basic and an STB plus A&E, AMC, Animal Planet, BET, CNN, Cartoon Network, Comedy Central, Disney, E!, FOX News, Food Network, Hallmark, History, Lifetime, Spike TV, TV Land, The Weather Channel, TruTV, and USA.


Portland also has a Digital Family for $15 + STB more than Limited Basic which includes DIY, Discovery Kids, Disney, Disney XD, Food Network, HGTV, Hallmark, Headline News, National Geographic, Nickelodeon, Science Channel, Sprout, The N, and The Weather Channel.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxcats* /forum/post/18387085
> 
> 
> You are probably right about getting the M-Card with Limited Basic. I tried to get an M-Card at the Comcast office at Potrero Center in SF; they will not give them out. You have to schedule an appointment to have it installed.
> 
> 
> I figure I will get it and downgrade to Limited Basic if it isn't worth it. They come to install the M-Card on Sunday.



As long as they don't charge you for the tech to do the M-Card install!!!


At the San Rafael office in Marin, they just hand you M-Cards. No baloney about needing to roll a truck. The M-Cards are notorious for being flakey, or maybe it's the proper activation and pairing sequence, as I mentioned above. When getting my second TiVo HD going, I actually asked for SIX M-cards at once from the SR Comcast office. They gave them to me. I think the third one finally worked. Simply took the other five back.


It can really be hit-or-miss, either with the card, or with the specific person you get on the phone from Comcast to do the activation/pairing. Most are so-so. One time I did find someone who was very sharp indeed. Knew a lot about what codes should be displayed, correct pinging responses, etc. TiVo tech support is also excellent.


Might be simpler to have Comcast come out for the M-Card hookup - as long as you don't have to pay a fee.


BTW: You'll love the TiVo.


OH --- are you getting the NEW Premier model? I'd suggest that if you want to more easily take advantage of future Internet-connected content. TiVo did a poor job in allowing TiVo HD owners to upgrade, either through firmware in the existing machines, or special sale packages to swap out the old machines. But if I were buying a new TiVo, I'd get the Premier vs. TiVo HD, even with the higher price.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/18388621
> 
> 
> As long as they don't charge you for the tech to do the M-Card install!!!
> 
> 
> At the San Rafael office in Marin, they just hand you M-Cards. No baloney about needing to roll a truck. The M-Cards are notorious for being flakey, or maybe it's the proper activation and pairing sequence, as I mentioned above. When getting my second TiVo HD going, I actually asked for SIX M-cards at once from the SR Comcast office. They gave them to me. I think the third one finally worked. Simply took the other five back.
> 
> 
> It can really be hit-or-miss, either with the card, or with the specific person you get on the phone from Comcast to do the activation/pairing. Most are so-so. One time I did find someone who was very sharp indeed. Knew a lot about what codes should be displayed, correct pinging responses, etc. TiVo tech support is also excellent.



Probably what I should have done. I picked up a single M-card for my Tivo HD at the Milpitas office. I got it home and called comcast to have them activate it. They couldn't get it to work. I could get only non-encrypted channels. I called about five different times, talked to a bunch of different people. Finally scheduled a truck roll. In the end it took almost a week to get the Tivo HD working. The tech had to call two different people and try a second M-Card.



> Quote:
> OH --- are you getting the NEW Premier model? I'd suggest that if you want to more easily take advantage of future Internet-connected content. TiVo did a poor job in allowing TiVo HD owners to upgrade, either through firmware in the existing machines, or special sale packages to swap out the old machines. But if I were buying a new TiVo, I'd get the Premier vs. TiVo HD, even with the higher price.



Hrm. Looking at the features of the Premier, it didn't look like it added many features over the Tivo HD. Maybe I need to look again...


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18389247
> 
> 
> Hrm. Looking at the features of the Premier, it didn't look like it added many features over the Tivo HD. Maybe I need to look again...



You're right about it not offering that many new features, but since it is available, I would get the Premier instead of the previous TiVo HD.


The Premier GUI is supposed to be better, real HD instead of what's on the TiVo HD, which is simply stretched SD. Also with the Flash capability, Premier allows small video windows to display channels you are scrolling through. Sounds nice. It's really lame on TiVo's part that they are not upgrading TiVo HD boxes to at least the HD interface. I don't care that much about the little video windows, but the full HD GUI does have some improvements.


Premier is supposed to have better integration with Internet, online content, in that you will be able to browse and select programs from more sources than already exist through the TiVo HD services. Not necessarily a killer feature for me personally, as I can already get several through TiVo HD, but more and more streaming content will be on the Internet.


Another thing Premier does is output 1080p. TiVo HD can only "pass through" a 1080p source via its "Native" mode, and since 720p and 1080i are the standards for broadcast and cable programming, and my TV will convert to 1080p, it's not that big a deal. For 1080p content from internet streaming, I can change the output setting to Native, which will then pass 1080p through, instead of my current setting of Fixed 1080i output. There's only starting to be 1080p streaming content anyway, but there will be a lot since the movie streaming services will want to compete with Blu-ray (although the streaming bitrates will not be nearly as high as the disc). Could set the TiVo HD to Native now, but it goes through that annoying conversion breakup business every time you switch among the various formats. Much smoother just locking in to 1080i fixed.


-----------

Anyway, just suggesting that if you haven't already bought a TiVo HD, or are still under the 30-day return, that IMO it makes more sense to buy the new Premier, as it will be the target for all improved features. TiVo HD will be fine for a long time though.


BTW: I'd simply get the standard Premier - forget about paying the extra cash for the bigger version. The extra HD capacity can be made up for by attaching a Western Digital DVR Expander at a much cheaper price than that HD space would cost in the higher end machine. I have 1TB Expanders and two of my three TiVo HDs. They work flawlessly. I also don't think there's much to the supposed "THX certified" tag on the bigger machines.


If you are an existing TiVo customer, or have been one in the past, you may be able to get some kind of discount on the box or service when getting the Premier. TiVo apparently thinks poorly of its current TiVo HD customers in this regard, because the only break TiVo is offering is $200 off the $400 Lifetime service - no discount on the box. In the past, TiVo has had nice offers to discount both hardware and lifetime service. Maybe they'll loosen up if you contact them directly.


----------



## c3

I have heard that the Premier GUI is very slow.


Lifetime offer is really $100 off $299. With TiVo charging CA tax and hardware discount from online vendors, the difference in cost isn't that much.


----------



## Xn0r

@TomV:

Yeah the main differences I saw were a faster CPU and 1080p output which is nice.


The full HD UI is nice too. I'd hope the internet integration improvements are in speed too, since one of the annoying things about the way it works now is how long it takes to transition between 'normal' TiVo mode and say, watching YouTube videos. It's almost as if it's booting up an OS (I've heard those applications are done in a VM of some type but not sure if that's true or not).


It'd also be nice if it was a bit more flexible in codec/container support, but I'm not sure if there are any changes there.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18389634
> 
> 
> I have heard that the Premier GUI is very slow.
> 
> 
> Lifetime offer is really $100 off $299. With TiVo charging CA tax and hardware discount from online vendors, the difference in cost isn't that much.



Premier Lifetime Service is $399. The entry Premier box is $299. Either way -- $200 off $400 or $100 off $300 for LTS, plus $300 for the machine, still adds up to $500. When buying direct from TiVo, they only charge CA tax on the hardware, and then, on whatever the full price was if you're getting a discount (which they have done a lot of in the past).


TiVo is offering a 50% discount on the LTS for existing customers. No discounts on the Premier itself. If you can get a discount on the hardware through other vendors, plus get the half-off on the Lifetime Service, you might be able to put together a deal. I haven't seen those h/w discounts from the likes of Best Buy of Amazon yet.


I just think TiVo stiffed its TiVo HD customers by not offering a more attractive way to move up to Premier. I know they have a policy of NOT transferring LTS from machine to machine. But in this case, it wouldn't kill them to allow TiVo HD owners with LTS subscriptions to buy the new Premier while shifting the LTS from a TiVo HD to the Premier. Yes, the TiVo HD would be deactivated, but it would still have value sold on eBay, where someone else could reactive on a new monthly, annual or LTS plan.


Seems to me TiVo marketing isn't thinking about leveraging the goodwill it has with its higher end customer base by providing an attractive path to their new equipment.


----------



## c3

Lifetime service is $299 for existing TiVo subscribers.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Just helped my in-laws in San Francisco proper cross the threshold to HD. My father-in-law prepared for the big event by getting Comcast to come out (earlier this week) and string some new coax to put the old CRT into a secondary location, and the Comcast tech dropped a DCX-3400 after cross-examining my father-in-law about whether I was really capable of setting up an HDTV myself. Harrumph. When my father-in-law said "yes" and asked him to leave the "right cable for a new HDTV", Mr. Comcastic of course left a set of analog component cables. *sigh*


In any event, the DCX-3400 does seem to be a modest improvement over the DCT-3416 that I junked when I switched to D* myself. It took me awhile to get the box to boot into the user settings menu so I could switch the box to native mode, but once I did that it seemed like a nice improvement over having the box do the conversion from 1080i broadcasting to 720p, which is how the DCX-3400 woke up. Channel surfing did seem snappier than I remember with the DCT-3416 . . . but it's been a long time since I had that box and I could be imagining it.


When I was in the menu, I noticed a "sharpness" setting--which by instinct I tweaked from 5 down to 1. Didn't notice any difference--but then it turns out I wouldn't, because I found (after returning to my own home and reading through the PDF of the manual online) that the setting only affects SDTV. Anyone have any recommendations on what to do with that setting once I make a return trip to my in-laws?


Not to get all grumbly, but I was reminded of what a POS the Motorola interface uses really is. Some of it is just cosmetic--in this day and age, they can't figure out how to program the thing so it appears in 16:9 format? But it also is so much harder to get around and use than just about any other system I have ever experienced--certainly even than the old ReplayTV that I pulled out of the in-law's house in favor of the 3400.


I searched the forums here and found surprisingly little discussion of the 3400. Any reactions from the ever-knowledgeable denizens of the AVS SF Bay on the sharpness or other settings, or other tips and tricks for the box, would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18390009
> 
> 
> Lifetime service is $299 for existing TiVo subscribers.



Only under the "Multi-Service Discount" agreement for NON-Premier boxes, but not for the new TiVo PREMIER, which the entire discussion above was in regards to.


Regular price for Lifetime Service for Premier is $399.


Current qualifying TiVo subscribers (apparently only with TiVo HD machines, as my old Series 2 machine under LTS does not qualify for the Premier upgrade) can obtain LTS for $199 (a $200 discount) if they buy a new Premier. There are also discounts for monthly and annual subscriptions.


This pricing is laid out pretty clearly on TiVo's website.


----------



## rxcats

I have the TiVo TCD652160 HD that I purchased last August. I opted not to get LS and pay yearly instead. I guess it is just as well since I may deside to upgrade it anyway at some point. Right now, I think it will still suit my needs.


Comcast just left an automated message confirming my Sunday appointment for the M-Card/Digital Economy upgrade. They are charging a "one time installation fee" of $25.00 to my bill. I was charged a fee when I upgraded to Blast (Comcast internet) too; they did that remotely (no "house-call"). I wonder what they would do if I said to forget the upgrade if I have to pay a fee to do it; I'll bet they would find some kind of "deal" rather than forgo the increased monthly fee they get to collect!


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/18390253
> 
> 
> Only under the "Multi-Service Discount" agreement for NON-Premier boxes, but not for the new TiVo PREMIER, which the entire discussion above was in regards to.



No, that's NOT correct. $299 is the MSD lifetime price for ANY TiVo box, including the Premier. Log into your TiVo account and add the Premier box to shopping cart, and you'll see the MSD prices for service.


I have various lifetime Series 1/2/3 units in my account, and all of them qualify for the upgrade offer. Don't know why yours doesn't.


----------



## Tom V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18390711
> 
> 
> No, that's NOT correct. $299 is the MSD lifetime price for ANY TiVo box, including the Premier. Log into your TiVo account and add the Premier box to shopping cart, and you'll see the MSD prices for service.
> 
> 
> I have various lifetime Series 1/2/3 units in my account, and all of them qualify for the upgrade offer. Don't know why yours doesn't.



NO --- _YOU_ are wrong.


You're simply not ready the posts.


In them, I have repeated referred to the "upgrade" offer TiVo is making to current customers. That offer is 50% off the normal $399 Lifetime Service price if you buy a new Premier (at regular price - there are currently no hardware discounts). $199, not $299 for LTS.


With your method of logging into your account, then adding a Premier box to the shopping cart WILL show the availability of the MSD Lifetime Service discount at $299. So, if you choose to *insist* on paying $299 for LTS for a Premier - be my guest. You're paying $100 more than you need to.


If I want Premier, I'll go for the "Upgrade" path, which means I'll pay $199 for LTS.


It's possible you will enjoy your $299 Lifetime Service a $100 more of than I'll enjoy my $199 LTS --- but I doubt it.


----------



## c3

Who said anything about paying $299 instead of $199? I certainly did not.


----------



## rxcats

The Comcast technician just installed the CABLEcard. I am getting a LOT more stations than I expected with Digital Economy, but I am currently only getting the network stations in HD. These are the same ones I get OTA for free. I went to Comcast chat and "chatted" with someone with an unbelievably thick skull! He obviously was not going to be able to help me so I will just go to the Comcast office on Potrero tomorrow to get things straightened out. The guy on chat said that he did not have me down for HD. I said "OK, maybe it was omitted by accident. I have the chat printed from Julie where her recap lists HD service; can you add it remotely?" The guy then told me if I want HD, I have to get an HD box instead of a CABLEcard. How can you argue with someone like that? It is so aggravating.


----------



## Xn0r

@rxcats: It's just mind boggling sometimes, eh?


----------



## russwong

FYI,


Looks like channels moved again or have been blocked. I'm rescanning my channels now.


Russ


----------



## raghu1111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom V* /forum/post/18389528
> 
> 
> You're right about it not offering that many new features, but since it is available, I would get the Premier instead of the previous TiVo HD.
> 
> 
> The Premier GUI is supposed to be better, real HD instead of what's on the TiVo HD, which is simply stretched SD. [...]



Need to second this post. There is no reason to get Tivo HD. Premier has much more horsepower, and more disk space, and expected to consume less power.


I have Tivo HD and 2-3 months back it had the "new integrated HD browsing for program info"... It was pretty good.. especially if you have Netflix. I thought that was a new feature... looks like they ran that on Tivo HD as an experiment and now I can't find it.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18394901
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> Looks like channels moved again or have been blocked. I'm rescanning my channels now.
> 
> 
> Russ



No change in San Jose.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18394901
> 
> 
> FYI,
> 
> 
> Looks like channels moved again or have been blocked. I'm rescanning my channels now.
> 
> 
> Russ



Russ,


You might as well wait until after April 6th to do any rescanning. That's the date they are going to encrypt all channels above channel 35.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Tom Koegel

Another quick question for my inlaws--has Comcast here in SF implemented a web programming capability for the DVRs? Would be nice to be able to set up recordings for them online.


----------



## DAB

* i could call comcast- after hours....


My neighbor reported to us a comcast employee( via small pickup truck)with a spray canned a marking on the street in front of our house a symbol . Anyone know why this could be- I'll call tomorrow. symbol- *_______ * ~


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raghu1111* /forum/post/18398760
> 
> 
> Need to second this post. There is no reason to get Tivo HD. Premier has much more horsepower, and more disk space, and expected to consume less power.
> 
> 
> I have Tivo HD and 2-3 months back it had the "new integrated HD browsing for program info"... It was pretty good.. especially if you have Netflix. I thought that was a new feature... looks like they ran that on Tivo HD as an experiment and now I can't find it.



I played with that and it was pretty good, except it took a bit to start up, and it crashed a few times. One time requiring a power cycle.


I hadn't noticed it was gone.


----------



## Keenan

Talking about that beta search program? It's still there under Find Programs>TiVo Search


----------



## reel_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18399827
> 
> 
> Another quick question for my inlaws--has Comcast here in SF implemented a web programming capability for the DVRs? Would be nice to be able to set up recordings for them online.



It's coming. We are suppose to get a software update soon that will enable this.


Here is the info. on the update:

http://www.comcast.net/mydvr/


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAB* /forum/post/18400864
> 
> 
> * i could call comcast- after hours....
> 
> 
> My neighbor reported to us a comcast employee( via small pickup truck)with a spray canned a marking on the street in front of our house a symbol . Anyone know why this could be- I'll call tomorrow. symbol- *_______ * ~


----------



## Tom Koegel

Thanks, Keith. Looks like they are saying you have to have their internet as well. In which case my in-laws are out of luck. Oh, well.


----------



## jsam69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18399244
> 
> 
> Russ,
> 
> 
> You might as well wait until after April 6th to do any rescanning. That's the date they are going to encrypt all channels above channel 35.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Hi Mike,


How do you know this? If it's true then, well, that sucks.


Thanks,


-Joe


----------



## fxhomie

I got a STB message a couple weeks back saying encryption was to take place April 6th in Marin.


update (4/1/10): message says on April 8th..


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsam69* /forum/post/18408247
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 
> How do you know this? If it's true then, well, that sucks.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -Joe



Joe,


I have been doing the posting here for Comcast for about 5 years now. This change has been discussed here for quite some time. The date for this change I've known for a while but was confirmed by a message on my Motorola box and since it was on my box that makes it releasable to the public.


Yes, it sucks but I understand why they are doing it, to many people were getting the extended basic channels and not paying for it. There are other ways they could of done this but they chose to go the encryption route, so I guess we'll just have to live with that.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

Sorry if this has been covered. Once in a while, I'll see posts from people on different forums that the end of clear QAM is in sight; where even local channels will be encrypted by Comcast; such as the below post. Is this true? Edit: Of course, Im guessing they were just misinformed; but, I just want to be sure.

*What does END of QAM mean to you?*


----------



## fxhomie

By June 2012, clear QAM could potentially end. That's when the FCC revisits the elimination of the remaining analog (Limited Basic) channels. If the MSOs can prove that everyone has access to a DTA, the FCC could not renew the analog extension currently in place.


----------



## MKANET

Thanks for replying. I'm curious though, what does analog channels have to do with on the clear QAM channels? I thought Comcast got rid of analog channels in many areas just recently.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18410131
> 
> 
> By June 2012, clear QAM could potentially end. That's when the FCC revisits the elimination of the remaining analog (Limited Basic) channels. If the MSOs can prove that everyone has access to a DTA, the FCC could not renew the analog extension currently in place.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18408598
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> I have been doing the posting here for Comcast for about 5 years now. This change has been discussed here for quite some time. The date for this change I've known for a while but was confirmed by a message on my Motorola box and since it was on my box that makes it releasable to the public.
> 
> 
> Yes, it sucks but I understand why they are doing it, to many people were getting the extended basic channels and not paying for it. There are other ways they could of done this but they chose to go the encryption route, so I guess we'll just have to live with that.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I (think I) recall you (or someone else) saying that Comcast would soon be charging only one HD fee for this service, and not for each HD tv in the house that receives it. Is that correct, and if so, do you know when this will be in effect?


----------



## fxhomie

Comcast still broadcasts channel 2-34 (Limited Basic) in analog thru the cable. QAM is the modulation (like AM/FM for radio) used to receive the cable signal coming thru the coax.


Most newer TVs now have a QAM tuner built in, to go along with the ATSC (digital over-the-air) signals. Comcast recently digitized the Expanded Basic channels (roughly 35-82) to free up bandwidth. Now they're encrypting these channels so you will now longer be able to view them with a QAM tuner.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18410329
> 
> 
> I (think I) recall you (or someone else) saying that Comcast would soon be charging only one HD fee for this service, and not for each HD tv in the house that receives it. Is that correct, and if so, do you know when this will be in effect?



Here's the link that I posted a while back and this should explain it .... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=12554 


As far as when it will take affect, it says May 1 but you can request it sooner ( it's in the link that I referenced above ).


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

its opening day for the giants but i'll be stuck at work. i could use espn3.com, but the game will be blacked out. sigh. short of using a slingbox or something not as legal like justin.tv is there anyway i can stream the game online??? mlb.tv would also black out giants games i believe. why pay $144 a month for comcast when i can't even watch online


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18435705
> 
> 
> its opening day for the giants but i'll be stuck at work. i could use espn3.com, but the game will be blacked out. sigh. short of using a slingbox or something not as legal like justin.tv is there anyway i can stream the game online??? mlb.tv would also black out giants games i believe. why pay $144 a month for comcast when i can't even watch online



The Giant's game ( Giant's at Houston ) is being shown on channel 720 at 4 pm and if I'm not mistaken this is not their opening day game, that's tomorrow ( I'll have to check the schedule again ). The A's game today is their opening day game and is being shown on channel 721 at 7 pm.


Let the games begin....










EDIT


I just rechecked the schedule and it is the Giant's opening game today.... old age sucks










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

well regardless of whether i'd be able to watch it live or not (it is on my tivo)... i feel great about this season. GO GIANTS!!


----------



## Keenan

Comcast's Internet bandwidth usage meter has shown up in the bay area, it can be found under the "Users & Settings" page when you're logged into your account. It appears to be reasonably accurate so far.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18436300
> 
> 
> Comcast's Internet bandwidth usage meter has shown up in the bay area, it can be found under the "Users & Settings" page when you're logged into your account. It appears to be reasonably accurate so far.



OK, I go to 'Users & Settings' but don't see where an Internet banwidth meter is; help!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18436756
> 
> 
> OK, I go to 'Users & Settings' but don't see where an Internet banwidth meter is; help!



Did you sign in to Comcast Customer Centeral ?? Here's the link https://customer.comcast.com/Public/Home.aspx 


Once you do sign in, go to Users and Settings and to the right of the "Manage My User Accounts" is a box that shows your internet usage.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18435908
> 
> 
> well regardless of whether i'd be able to watch it live or not (it is on my tivo)... i feel great about this season. GO GIANTS!!



I hope they play as well as they did in the preseason games, if they do they'll have a great year. Today's game should show what they have and what their starting lineup will be. They traded a lot of people so it should be interesting to see if that was a good move or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18436300
> 
> 
> Comcast's Internet bandwidth usage meter has shown up in the bay area, it can be found under the "Users & Settings" page when you're logged into your account. It appears to be reasonably accurate so far.



I wondered when someone would find it, should've known that it'd be Jim

















I saw how much I use with Netflix streaming and it's a lot. Last month I went through half the Comcast allotment ( 124 Gb, I got hooked on Torchwood and I'm still going through the 3 seasons), not a good sign










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18437027
> 
> 
> Did you sign in to Comcast Customer Centeral ?? Here's the link https://customer.comcast.com/Public/Home.aspx
> 
> 
> Once you do sign in, go to Users and Settings and to the right of the "Manage My User Accounts" is a box that shows your internet usage.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Do I need to be logged in from home to see the usage meter? Guess I might check later tonight.


I'm trying to access it from work (logged in to my Comcast account though) and don't see anything to the right of "Manage My User Accounts" except generic "Top 5 FAQs" and "Resources" below that. If I remember correctly, there used to be a "Device" area on this page, when I was trying to find the usage meter a few months ago, before I realized the meter was only available in other areas at the time.


----------



## BELLCH

*Digital Economy Starter Package*



I have been trying to find out the content of the above package which was referenced in my last Comcast Bill at a rate of $29.99 (I have Comcast Internet).


Eventually I had a long on-line conversation with "Louelle" and attach a shortened version for anyone else who may be looking at that package.

My Comcast area is Zip 94024 Los Altos/Cupertino.


*What is the Program Line-up of "Digital Economy TV Service" referred to in my last Comcast Bill?*

*I don't need most of the programs on Digital Starter so I want to see what I would get if I changed to the Economy Packa*ge



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:36:30 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


Digital Economy Includes:



All Limited Cable channels


10 Local Digital Broadcast Channels


HD Broadcast channels

17 Select Digital Starter channels

23 FM channels (Western WA only)

46 Music Choice digital music channels

Interactive Program Guide

Impulse PPV (Movies/Sports/Events)



Digital Economy Does NOT Include: On Demand, HD versions of the Digital the Digital Starter channels


*Which are the 17 Select Digital Starter Channels?*



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:46:52 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


42 35 FOOD

43 37 HISTORY

44 41 DISNEY

45 42 CARTOON

46 43 APL

47 44 CNN

48 48 FOXNEWS

49 49 TRU TV

50 51 LIFE

51 52 A&E

52 56 BET

53 57 SPIKE

54 58 USA

55 60 COMEDY

56 64 E!

57 67 AMC

58 99 TVGN

59-105 901-946 MUSIC CHOICE


*Thankyou. Plse confirm that these 17 channels re NOT in HD.*



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:48:14 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


Yes They are not in HD.

*And the Local Channels?*



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:50:12 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


Please click this link to view the local channels.



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:50:13 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>

https://www.comcast.com/Customers/Cl...nelLineup.ashx 


*I assume then that means that if I have the appropriate HD Set Top Box I will get my Local Channels in HD under the "Limited Basic" Line up - is that correct?*



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:53:15 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


Yes, correct.


*Thank-you for your help
*


Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:53:50 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


You're welcome.


Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:53:51 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


I greatly appreciate your time today and Thank you for having been really nice.



Louelle(Mon Apr 05 2010 19:53:53 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time))>


It has been my pleasure serving you today and I truly appreciate your understand and cooperation. Do you have other concerns for me today? I will be glad to assist you further


----------



## Mikef5

Looks like a new channel has been added Channel 897, Comcasts 3D channel, starts 7 April. So those of you that have a new 3D Tv, let us know how it looks, unfortunately I'm not one of them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18438194
> 
> 
> Looks like a new channel has been added Channel 897, Comcasts 3D channel, starts 7 April. So those of you that have a new 3D Tv, let us know how it looks, unfortunately I'm not one of them.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wonder how much bandwidth that's using.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18438250
> 
> 
> I wonder how much bandwidth that's using.



Using or wasting ???


IMHO it's the later.

I have no intentions of ever getting a 3D Tv as long as I and others in my family have to wear glasses to watch Tv. Now if they can do it without the glasses I'm all for it but until they do, this is just like having to use those red and green glasses the last time they tried to roll out 3D Tv.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18438463
> 
> 
> Using or wasting ???
> 
> 
> IMHO it's the later.
> 
> I have no intentions of ever getting a 3D Tv as long as I and others in my family have to wear glasses to watch Tv. Now if they can do it without the glasses I'm all for it but until they do, this is just like having to use those red and green glasses the last time they tried to roll out 3D Tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Well yeah, wasting, I was trying to be diplomatic.










They can give us that crap but they can't give us the rest of the HBO's. What are you going to do? 3D is the buzzword this year and Comcast is looking to capitalize on it even if it's total crap.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18438479
> 
> 
> Well yeah, wasting, I was trying to be diplomatic.



Not me, I always let Comcast know what I'm thinking, it's just Mr. J. has gotten use to it

















The score of the Giant's game is 5 to 0, that's why I took a break to come to the forum. Giant's look good so far but I've got a lot of new names to learn










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Come to think of it..... How many people out there actually have a 3D Tv ?? I'd be interested on the total number of people in the Bay Area that do.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18438534
> 
> 
> Come to think of it..... How many people out there actually have a 3D Tv ?? I'd be interested on the total number of people in the Bay Area that do.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Way less than 1% I'll bet, but it's a sales point, it makes Comcast look progressive and keeping with the times, plus, DirecTV announced a 3D channel first so Comcast had to respond, who cares if it steals bandwidth from a channel way more people are likely to watch.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18438562
> 
> 
> who cares if it steals bandwidth from a channel way more people are likely to watch.



I care










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poochie* /forum/post/18438025
> 
> 
> Do I need to be logged in from home to see the usage meter? Guess I might check later tonight.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to access it from work (logged in to my Comcast account though) and don't see anything to the right of "Manage My User Accounts" except generic "Top 5 FAQs" and "Resources" below that. If I remember correctly, there used to be a "Device" area on this page, when I was trying to find the usage meter a few months ago, before I realized the meter was only available in other areas at the time.



You have to be logged in using your primary account, or another account without restrictions, to see the meter.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Any reason to think the 3D channel would use any more bandwidth than a normal HD channel? I have zero interest in 3D also, but I presume that it really only counts as one more HD channel. Unless they are not three-packing it like the rest.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18440551
> 
> 
> Any reason to think the 3D channel would use any more bandwidth than a normal HD channel? I have zero interest in 3D also, but I presume that it really only counts as one more HD channel. Unless they are not three-packing it like the rest.



I'd think it would, since it works by showing a two angles of the same frame to each eye (lets call that a "stereo frame") via LCD shutter glasses.


So in order to do that, they'd either have to double the frame rate in order to show one "stereo frame" (the two separate angles) at the same rate as 2D TV, or they'd use the same frame rate as 2D, which would result in half the "stereo" frame rate.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18440551
> 
> 
> Any reason to think the 3D channel would use any more bandwidth than a normal HD channel? I have zero interest in 3D also, but I presume that it really only counts as one more HD channel. Unless they are not three-packing it like the rest.



Tom,


This is one of the articles that I've found that seems to address the bandwidth for 3D channels, here's the link ..... http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/W...Consume-106261 and here's another one from Light Reading .... http://www.lightreading.com/document...6394&site=cdn& 


To me it makes sense that they will use the entire 6 MHz to do 3D channels, maybe once they get better encoders they can reduce that amount but I'm sure that will take years to do.


Personally, I see this as a fad and it will take years to be adopted widely if at all. I think a 3D tv that doesn't use those glasses would be adopted much faster and accepted much better by the general public.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18438534
> 
> 
> Come to think of it..... How many people out there actually have a 3D Tv ?? I'd be interested on the total number of people in the Bay Area that do.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I have one of those Mits _3D-ready_ DLP HDTVs. Mits will be putting out an adapter kit this summer (3DC-1000) that will allow both broadcast and BD 3D. I'm definitely gonna check it out.


----------



## Brian Conrad

They should invest more in writing good screenplays than wasting money on a new gimmick to keep people buying new hardware. I think 3D will be a big failure. I'm sure the CE companies are paying Comcast to put this channel in.


----------



## Xn0r

If 3D goes over like it did for video games, it probably won't be very popular. There's been several 3D LCD shutter setups for PCs over the past 10-15 years, the latest from NVidia. I don't know anyone who owns or uses it.


----------



## Poochie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18438588
> 
> 
> You have to be logged in using your primary account, or another account without restrictions, to see the meter.



Interesting. For whatever reason, I couldn't see the usage meter last night despite being logged in to my primary account - I only have one account, and it shows up as "primary" - and I was at home at the time and hence using my Comcast broadband connection.


Update: I just logged in today (from work) and the usage meter is there. So I guess I can conclude it doesn't matter where I log in from, and it just took a little time to get enabled on my account.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18442469
> 
> 
> They should invest more in writing good screenplays than wasting money on a new gimmick to keep people buying new hardware. I think 3D will be a big failure.



People said the same thing about television in general...and color TV...and DivX. Okay, they were right (and deservedly so) about the third one...


I think 3D will be accepted once (a) somebody develops a method that works without the glasses and without having to look at the screen from a particular angle, (b) directors learn how to use it to their advantage (especially with live (as in "broadcast live", not necessarily just live-action) shows such as NFL games) and (c) enough early-adopters accept to to the point where it isn't abandoned but instead is improved to the point where it becomes affordable. I for one am waiting for (c) to take effect with Blu-Ray Recorders (or at least I was before I discovered I can copy TiVo recordings onto my computer and, theoretically, copy them back onto a different TiVo when the first one's drive fails). Whether that's closer to 2015 or 2050 is anybody's guess.


-- Don


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18441434
> 
> 
> Tom,
> 
> 
> This is one of the articles that I've found that seems to address the bandwidth for 3D channels, here's the link .....



Thanks for doing my research for me, Mikef5! Who knows, maybe in five years we'll all be sitting around moaning about how Comcast is three-packing the 3D channels.


I agree with you about the glasses. Personally, I'm hoping they just take the next real leap forward and invent the holodeck!


----------



## Mikef5

Channel 707 ( ABC-HD ) problem is back, not getting it on any tv whether it has a box or through the digital tuner. The exception is the Tivo which sees it just fine. How does the Tivo see it when all the other boxes don't ??? Anyone in the Milpitas area getting 707 ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18449796
> 
> 
> Channel 707 ( ABC-HD ) problem is back, not getting it on any tv whether it has a box or through the digital tuner. The exception is the Tivo which sees it just fine. How does the Tivo see it when all the other boxes don't ??? Anyone in the Milpitas area getting 707 ?
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The symptoms indicate that Comcast moved the frequency ID of channel 707. Tivo would automatically update its channel mapping, but the other TVs probably need to be re-scanned.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18454490
> 
> 
> The symptoms indicate that Comcast moved the frequency ID of channel 707. Tivo would automatically update its channel mapping, but the other TVs probably need to be re-scanned.



Nope, the Tivo never lost channel 707 and I did a hard reset on the Moto boxes and it still didn't work for them and I did a rescan of the tv's using their digital tuners with no luck ( I searched the entire line up to see if it changed the PSIP data and it did not ). But it seems every time I post this problem to the forum in about 1/2 hour it will work again. Right now all are working correctly, I'm just mystified why the Tivo never loses the channel when the rest of them do ( the Tivo uses the same channel numbering like the Comcast boxes and the Comcast boxes lose the channel while the Tivo does not )










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bunsojr

is anyone else's qam channels now suddenly scrambled? i have comcast in san mateo.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18454727
> 
> 
> Nope, the Tivo never lost channel 707 and I did a hard reset on the Moto boxes and it still didn't work for them and I did a rescan of the tv's using their digital tuners with no luck ( I searched the entire line up to see if it changed the PSIP data and it did not ). But it seems every time I post this problem to the forum in about 1/2 hour it will work again. Right now all are working correctly, I'm just mystified why the Tivo never loses the channel when the rest of them do ( the Tivo uses the same channel numbering like the Comcast boxes and the Comcast boxes lose the channel while the Tivo does not )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



My guess is that the signal strength of that channel is marginal. It's possible that the way you have split the signal coming into the house and distributed it to each of your viewing locations is causing the outlet where the Tivo is to get a stronger signal than the other places. Do you know how your cable distribution is run? It sounds like you have multiple TVs so the signal paths and lengths of cabling could be very different at each outlet. In particular, the topology of your splitter network is important. As an example, imagine if you had 3 outlets, but you were driving them off 2 2-way splitters. The first split feeds a TV and the second splitter. The second splitter then feeds 2 other TVs. The first TV will be getting roughly 1/2 the original signal strength (1 split), but the other TVs will only be getting 1/4 each. That first TV might well display a marginal signal that was too weak by the time the other TVs saw it.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunsojr* /forum/post/18455269
> 
> 
> is anyone else's qam channels now suddenly scrambled? i have comcast in san mateo.



According to a message on the box, our original scramble date of 6-Apr was postponed to 13-Apr in 94022.


ABG


----------



## bunsojr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18456005
> 
> 
> According to a message on the box, our original scramble date of 6-Apr was postponed to 13-Apr in 94022.
> 
> 
> ABG



so there was a scramble date? does that mean that they were planning on scrambling the channels? what do we do now? we can no longer get these channels without a cable box?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bunsojr* /forum/post/18456037
> 
> 
> so there was a scramble date? does that mean that they were planning on scrambling the channels? what do we do now? we can no longer get these channels without a cable box?



That is Comcast's intent. For anything but basic cable (channels 2-34), you'll need one of the following:

1. A DTA device

2. A HD cable box

3. A DVR (Comcast or CableCard equipped)


(I'm assuming that you have already signed up for more than just the basic cable package).


You should be able to get the over-the-air HD channels (e.g. 2.1, 5.1, 7.1) with just the cable plugged in if you have a QAM tuner, but you'll lose them if you go with the DTA option (no HD output).


This has been covered pretty thoroughly in this thread over the last year, particularly since last September or so when Comcast was given permission by the FCC to utilize the decryption capability of their DTA units.


Welcome to the World Of More (or Less).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/18455713
> 
> 
> My guess is that the signal strength of that channel is marginal. It's possible that the way you have split the signal coming into the house and distributed it to each of your viewing locations is causing the outlet where the Tivo is to get a stronger signal than the other places. Do you know how your cable distribution is run? It sounds like you have multiple TVs so the signal paths and lengths of cabling could be very different at each outlet. In particular, the topology of your splitter network is important. As an example, imagine if you had 3 outlets, but you were driving them off 2 2-way splitters. The first split feeds a TV and the second splitter. The second splitter then feeds 2 other TVs. The first TV will be getting roughly 1/2 the original signal strength (1 split), but the other TVs will only be getting 1/4 each. That first TV might well display a marginal signal that was too weak by the time the other TVs saw it.



Hi Persil,


I've been with cable since the mid 80's and I'm a retired Navy electrician. I ran my own cable runs ( amazing what you can get if you're nice to the installer ) and all my splitters are new and rated at 2 GHz. My brother use to work for Comcast and he still has his equipment and we ran signal strength and continuity checks and everything is fine. I also took one of the Moto boxes and hooked into where the Tivo is connected and it still didn't work. I also ran a direct cable ( nothing else on it, no splitters etc. ) and ran it to the Moto box and still it didn't get channel 707, I then connected the cable directly to the digital tuner in the tv, did a rescan and still it didn't work.


IMHO, it's black magic or bad juju














It's strange that after I post here, the problem goes away in about 1/2 hour..... coincidence ??? hmmmmmm









More likely they are screwing around at the head end and didn't return the system back properly and since Comcast does monitor this forum someone let's them know something is wrong.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18456128
> 
> 
> That is Comcast's intent. For anything but basic cable (channels 2-34), you'll need one of the following:
> 
> 1. A DTA device
> 
> 2. A HD cable box
> 
> 3. A DVR (Comcast or CableCard equipped)
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming that you have already signed up for more than just the basic cable package).
> 
> 
> You should be able to get the over-the-air HD channels (e.g. 2.1, 5.1, 7.1) with just the cable plugged in if you have a QAM tuner, but you'll lose them if you go with the DTA option (no HD output).
> 
> 
> This has been covered pretty thoroughly in this thread over the last year, particularly since last September or so when Comcast was given permission by the FCC to utilize the decryption capability of their DTA units.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the World Of More (or Less).



Hello abg,


My apologies if I am just catching up with all this. I am still reading the faq.


Basically, I've never used the cable box ever, (cable straight into the Tv) but now the childrens fav channel Sprout have become scrambled.


What are my options now? I don't think it is possible to buy a Moto DCT6200 recent model with latest firmware from any online retailer other than Comcast?


Thanks.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/18456915
> 
> 
> Hello abg,
> 
> 
> My apologies if I am just catching up with all this. I am still reading the faq.
> 
> 
> Basically, I've never used the cable box ever, (cable straight into the Tv) but now the childrens fav channel Sprout have become scrambled.
> 
> 
> What are my options now? I don't think it is possible to buy a Moto DCT6200 recent model with latest firmware from any online retailer other than Comcast?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



To the best of my knowledge, all "cable boxes" have to be rented from Comcast. If you have a tuner which is CableCard compatible (like Tivo) then Comcast will rent you a CableCard for a little less than the cable box.


I'm not sure what constitutes the "typical" cable box or DVR that Comcast is handing out on the Peninsula nowadays, but I believe they're all Motorolas.


----------



## bobby94928

The first CableCard is free.....


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18456316
> 
> 
> Hi Persil,
> 
> 
> I've been with cable since the mid 80's and I'm a retired Navy electrician. I ran my own cable runs ( amazing what you can get if you're nice to the installer ) and all my splitters are new and rated at 2 GHz. My brother use to work for Comcast and he still has his equipment and we ran signal strength and continuity checks and everything is fine. I also took one of the Moto boxes and hooked into where the Tivo is connected and it still didn't work. I also ran a direct cable ( nothing else on it, no splitters etc. ) and ran it to the Moto box and still it didn't get channel 707, I then connected the cable directly to the digital tuner in the tv, did a rescan and still it didn't work.
> 
> 
> IMHO, it's black magic or bad juju
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that after I post here, the problem goes away in about 1/2 hour..... coincidence ??? hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More likely they are screwing around at the head end and didn't return the system back properly and since Comcast does monitor this forum someone let's them know something is wrong.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



707 is OTA 7.1, this should be in clear QAM. If you hook your TVs up directly, it will NOT be on channel 707, it is only 707 on cable STBs and tivo boxes. If you hook your cable directly to your TV, it should show up as 7.1 if the TV uses the PSIP information, or it could be a completely random channel number if not.


It does not matter how good your wiring is if the signal is weak (or too strong). Different tuners have different acceptable signal strength ranges. what is fine for one tuner may be too weak for another.


Also, unterminated cables can cause reflections that can interfere with reception. Make sure every output of every splitter either has a tuner attached, or a 75 ohm terminator installed.


Remember that the power output of a splitter is the input power divided by the number of outputs on the splitter, so a 2 way splitter will cut the signal power in half. (note that some 3 way splitters are internally two 2 way splitters, so one output will be half power and the other two outputs quarter power).


Do any of your tuners have signal strength meters? Reporting the model of the tuner and the signal strength it reports may help diagnosing the problem. (The model of the tuner is important since no two TVs/tuners report signal strength the same way (some even report lower numbers for larger signal)).


----------



## NxNW

Does that mean there have been other times when they have down-rezzed a game produced in HD?


I always assumed the reason any given game is shown in SD (or faux HD via a crappy upscaler) was because there were no HD camera crews or trucks available to work that particular game.


But if what you're saying is true, the game is being shot in HD and they are dumbing it down for broadcast.


That *is* pretty heinous.


----------



## igreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/18460310
> 
> 
> Does that mean there have been other times when they have down-rezzed a game produced in HD?
> 
> 
> I always assumed the reason any given game is shown in SD (or faux HD via a crappy upscaler) was because there were no HD camera crews or trucks available to work that particular game.
> 
> 
> But if what you're saying is true, the game is being shot in HD and they are dumbing it down for broadcast.
> 
> 
> That *is* pretty heinous.



Yes, that is the case. Only cable customers get the game in HD. Also, the Braves HD telecast is blacked out, as is the MLB Network HD broadcast.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *igreg* /forum/post/18460016
> 
> 
> Comcast is pretty petty for withholding the HD broadcast of the Giants HOME OPENING GAME to DirecTV customers who paid big $$ for MLB Extra Innings!



Until DirecTV carries the channel 24/7 I doubt the situation is going to change.


Used to be able to tell which games would be withheld by the asterisk next to the listing at the CSNBA site, but I don't see any asterisks this season.

http://www.csnbayarea.com/pages/schedule_giants


----------



## Keenan

Speaking of MLBEI HD games, just so I'm clear, Comcast is not even competing with DirecTV given that Comcast has a ridiculously pathetic 2 HD games per day? What does Comcast charge for MLBEI?


----------



## mds54

Well, we know what Comcast pays it's CEO......
_*Comcast CEO gets $25 million in 2009 pay*_
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_14853936


----------



## caliwxdude

igreg was also loudly complaining about this over in the Sacramento DBS thread, so I'll reiterate what I wrote there on this thread as well. I'm not defending Comcast, simply stating the facts...


DirecTV getting the game in HD is dependent upon the backhaul path to get the game to the Comcast TOC in San Francisco. If it's a fiber backhaul, the game won't be in HD on DirecTV. Satellite backhaul = game in HD on DirecTV and Comcast. Booking a satellite window is inherently more expensive than booking a fiber window, so I'd imagine that we'd see more fiber backhaul games in today's economic climate.


Granted, Comcast was a bit more forthcoming last season by indicating which games would be backhauled via fiber and therefore not available in HD on DirecTV, but it's not really a matter of Comcast holding the HD games hostage from non-Comcast customers. It'd probably behoove them to set expectations again this season, but I'm not running the show over there.


Comcast paid for the local broadcast rights to the Giants (and therefore is banking on the ad revenue from spots airing on CSN Bay Area during the game), which is why any broadcasts of the game on MLB Network (or MLBEI, ESPN, et al.) are blacked out in the Northern California area/CSN Bay Area territory.


If you want to complain, call DirecTV and tell them to fire up DirecTV-12 already. That's the bird that will most likely give you the CSN networks in full-time HD. And be thankful you're not living in Philadelphia, where Comcast _has_ successfully held the entire CSN Philadelphia network, SD and HD, hostage from DirecTV customers.


----------



## igreg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/18460777
> 
> 
> igreg was also loudly complaining about this over in the Sacramento DBS thread, so I'll reiterate what I wrote there on this thread as well. I'm not defending Comcast, simply stating the facts...
> 
> 
> DirecTV getting the game in HD is dependent upon the backhaul path to get the game to the Comcast TOC in San Francisco. If it's a fiber backhaul, the game won't be in HD on DirecTV. Satellite backhaul = game in HD on DirecTV and Comcast. Booking a satellite window is inherently more expensive than booking a fiber window, so I'd imagine that we'd see more fiber backhaul games in today's economic climate.
> 
> 
> Granted, Comcast was a bit more forthcoming last season by indicating which games would be backhauled via fiber and therefore not available in HD on DirecTV, but it's not really a matter of Comcast holding the HD games hostage from non-Comcast customers. It'd probably behoove them to set expectations again this season, but I'm not running the show over there.
> 
> 
> Comcast paid for the local broadcast rights to the Giants (and therefore is banking on the ad revenue from spots airing on CSN Bay Area during the game), which is why any broadcasts of the game on MLB Network (or MLBEI, ESPN, et al.) are blacked out in the Northern California area/CSN Bay Area territory.
> 
> 
> If you want to complain, call DirecTV and tell them to fire up DirecTV-12 already. That's the bird that will most likely give you the CSN networks in full-time HD. And be thankful you're not living in Philadelphia, where Comcast _has_ successfully held the entire CSN Philadelphia network, SD and HD, hostage from DirecTV customers.



What does firing up DirecTV-12 have to doing with carrying the Giants games in HD? I wouldn't think bandwidth would be a problem when DirecTV has sufficient bandwidth to carry both home and away team HD broadcasts of FoxSportsNet MLB games.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude* /forum/post/18460777
> 
> 
> DirecTV getting the game in HD is dependent upon the backhaul path to get the game to the Comcast TOC in San Francisco. If it's a fiber backhaul, the game won't be in HD on DirecTV. Satellite backhaul = game in HD on DirecTV and Comcast. Booking a satellite window is inherently more expensive than booking a fiber window, so I'd imagine that we'd see more fiber backhaul games in today's economic climate.



Gee, I always thought that fiber has more bandwidth than satellite. If Comcast is broadcasting the game in HD, then it must have a way to get the HD signal back to its communications hub. I think there must be a different reason.


Greg


----------



## Donnie Vie

Are there any returning customers in 2010?

For the first time ever, I am not a MLB EI subscriber that can watch several games a night via GAME HD & GAME HD2

Never thought this day would come.

I'm still shocked.


For the previous 4 yrs I was forced to pay the high subscription price and watch every game on SD. While other customers who watched via Direct TV were afforded the opportunity to watch every game on HD.


Thanks Comcast for finally adding GAME HD 1 & 2 to the channel line-up


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18464933
> 
> 
> Gee, I always thought that fiber has more bandwidth than satellite. If Comcast is broadcasting the game in HD, then it must have a way to get the HD signal back to its communications hub. I think there must be a different reason.
> 
> 
> Greg



You are correct! Lots of misinformation here.


Programs are NOT uplinked directly from the location of the game to the DBS spacecraft. The uplinks to the DirecTV Boeing 702HP series satellites is restricted to a limited set of facilities in a specific geographic area (no being able to take over the signal by a higher power transmission from another location as used to happen with satellite pirates back in the 80's).


Programming is sent via Fiber or C or Ku band link to Colorado, and uplinked from there after processing (do you think commercials are inserted at the satellite van at the game?).


If Comcast is originating the programming via it's trucks, it controls redistribution rights. Until FCC took action in January to change this rule, it used to be the case that if Comcast uplinked the video via satellite to it's own markets, they HAD to sell it to DBS operators as well. But if it was distributed to Comcast markets via fiber (no matter how far the fiber distance was), they could keep it for themselves and not make it available to any competitor (this was known as the terrestrial loophole).


The FCC issued an order in January that closed the loophole. I don't know when it takes effect, but this should eliminate this distinction in HD game coverage based on how Comcast distributed it. This was NEVER a technical issue - it's purely a legal one.


Once the order takes effect, DirecTV should be able to get access to any regional sports programming once the distribution contracts go into effect.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Thanks for clearing that up, Mike. I thought it must be something political, not technical. Trust the cable/satellite companies to find a way to screw with their competitors.


Greg


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18438194
> 
> 
> Looks like a new channel has been added Channel 897, Comcasts 3D channel, starts 7 April. So those of you that have a new 3D Tv, let us know how it looks, unfortunately I'm not one of them.



Anybody else with a TiVo (outside of Vallejo/Benicia, that is) get a message that 897 was being removed?


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18477335
> 
> 
> Anybody else with a TiVo (outside of Vallejo/Benicia, that is) get a message that 897 was being removed?
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yep, got the same message on my TivoHD but it's still there and still in the Comcast box guide also.

I'll ask Mr. J. what's up with the channel, if it's just a one time thing or are they going to waste bandwidth until the next 3D event comes along.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/18473058
> 
> 
> Are there any returning customers in 2010?
> 
> For the first time ever, I am not a MLB EI subscriber that can watch several games a night via GAME HD & GAME HD2
> 
> Never thought this day would come.
> 
> I'm still shocked.
> 
> 
> For the previous 4 yrs I was forced to pay the high subscription price and watch every game on SD. While other customers who watched via Direct TV were afforded the opportunity to watch every game on HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks Comcast for finally adding GAME HD 1 & 2 to the channel line-up



It's still not anywhere near enough, given as you've noted, that DirecTV has every game in HD - for the same price. What would be nice is if the subscriber could pick and choose which games he could view on those 2 channels. Hopefully with SDV that may be possible.


----------



## NxNW

After all the talk of deliberately crippling the HD feed from Giants games, tonight's game looks positively pristine. No field swapping errors on graphics overlays, no macroblocking even during crazy fast action (can they give it a higher bitrate at will?) - just gorgeous.


Crazy night on the basepaths for the G-men. Fire Tim Flannery.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18479174
> 
> 
> It's still not anywhere near enough, given as you've noted, that DirecTV has every game in HD - for the same price. What would be nice is if the subscriber could pick and choose which games he could view on those 2 channels. Hopefully with SDV that may be possible.



I made an error in my earlier post. I am a subscriber to

the 2010 MLB EI package via Comcast.


Now I'm confused.

Monday Comcast GAME HD on channel 460 was not airing anything, despite the program guide listing chicago vs toronto.

Last night Comcast GAME HD on channel 460 was airing a baseball game.


Not sure what Comcast is doing or not explaining regarding the 2010 MLB EI package.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/18482401
> 
> 
> I made an error in my earlier post. I am a subscriber to
> 
> the 2010 MLB EI package via Comcast.
> 
> 
> Now I'm confused.
> 
> Monday Comcast GAME HD on channel 460 was not airing anything, despite the program guide listing chicago vs toronto.
> 
> Last night Comcast GAME HD on channel 460 was airing a baseball game.
> 
> 
> Not sure what Comcast is doing or not explaining regarding the 2010 MLB EI package.



I have no idea, I've never subscribed to MLBEI with Comcast, it's not a good value if you're an fan HD. I've never even seen Comcast advertise it.


----------



## PMW-SF

I found this website after searching for an explanation of why Comcast Channel 707 isn't working on my cable box, while all the other HD channels seem to be working.


I saw this message string so am posting here in hopes that Comcast sees this and fixes it. Hope they fix it quickly. Thanks


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMW-SF* /forum/post/18486439
> 
> 
> I found this website after searching for an explanation of why Comcast Channel 707 isn't working on my cable box, while all the other HD channels seem to be working.
> 
> 
> I saw this message string so am posting here in hopes that Comcast sees this and fixes it. Hope they fix it quickly. Thanks



PMW-SF,


You need to provide much more information before anyone can even start to offer any advice. Where are you located, are you using a Comcast box or direct connect to your tv, when did you lose the channel or does it come and go ??? Provide as much information as you can, it will make it easier for someone to offer you advice










I had the problem a couple of days ago but it cleared up by it's self, my feeling is they were doing maintenance at the head end and didn't put it back correctly. Comcast is in the process of encrypting everything above the Basic level tier so that may be part of the problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jack Hidley

Has anyone heard anything from Comcast regarding the DCX3400 reset problem? It's been going on for six weeks now and still no fix.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/18488997
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything from Comcast regarding the DCX3400 reset problem? It's been going on for six weeks now and still no fix.



Hadn't heard this was an ongoing problem except for a few bad boxes. Have you switched it out to a newer DCX ?

If it were me I'd just replace the box until I got a working box. You can go to any local Comcast office and pick one up.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## PMW-SF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18487836
> 
> 
> PMW-SF,
> 
> 
> You need to provide much more information before anyone can even start to offer any advice. Where are you located, are you using a Comcast box or direct connect to your tv, when did you lose the channel or does it come and go ??? Provide as much information as you can, it will make it easier for someone to offer you advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the problem a couple of days ago but it cleared up by it's self, my feeling is they were doing maintenance at the head end and didn't put it back correctly. Comcast is in the process of encrypting everything above the Basic level tier so that may be part of the problem.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Thanks for your response Mike. The channel was working again this morning. So like in your case, it seems to have cleared up by itself. I guess you're probably right about the maintenance. Regards - Pearl


----------



## Jack Hidley

Mike,


I tried to swap it out for another DCX3400 at the local Comcast office about three weeks ago, but they didn't have any available. Now there is too much stuff recorded on the DVR. If I take it in now, I'll never hear the end of it from my wife and daughter. Plus, most of the 3400s seem to have started doing this at exactly the same time. This makes me think it isn't the hardware, so swapping it won't make any difference.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/18490094
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I tried to swap it out for another DCX3400 at the local Comcast office about three weeks ago, but they didn't have any available. Now there is too much stuff recorded on the DVR. If I take it in now, I'll never hear the end of it from my wife and daughter. Plus, most of the 3400s seem to have started doing this at exactly the same time. This makes me think it isn't the hardware, so swapping it won't make any difference.



I have been having similar problems with my DCX3400 for some time. FWIW, I called Comcast a few days back when mine was hung up (the guide was all TBA and even the channel IDs next to the numbers were missing). She directed me to the status / configuration page (the one having the firmware version) for the DVR in the box's menu and asked if the Messages field was updating, which it was not. She then hit the box with a reset, after which the field started updating and the guide started (slooowly) filling in. I said this has happened before, she said if it happens again I should replace the box







It hasn't hung since, but I am sure it will eventually. Like I told her, if this box is bad it ain't the only one...


Apparently the guide updates will dynamically increase the Messages count and it should be doing this all the time.


Jim


----------



## Jack Hidley

Jim,


On two occasions in the last six weeks I have had the 3400 not recover after a reset the way you described. Both times I called Comcast and they had to reset the box from their end to make it start receiving guide data again.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/18490094
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I tried to swap it out for another DCX3400 at the local Comcast office about three weeks ago, but they didn't have any available. Now there is too much stuff recorded on the DVR. If I take it in now, I'll never hear the end of it from my wife and daughter. Plus, most of the 3400s seem to have started doing this at exactly the same time. This makes me think it isn't the hardware, so swapping it won't make any difference.



Agreed. There are widespread reports of this behavior really getting worse in recent weeks. (There is a whole thread devoted to this kind of STB elsewhere on AVS.) I had mine for months with no issue until this started happening to me, as I posted here many weeks ago. It seems to have gotten somewhat better for my box the last couple weeks actually.


----------



## walk

Not every Giants game is HD on DirecTV. Comcast actually witholds many HD games (they are only shown in SD) due to their contract terms (must be a 24/7 HD station to get all HD games). The SD picture is pretty bad, easily the worst thing on DirecTV (but still better than analog cable).


----------



## walk

Good news is NBC-11 games look MUCH better than last year (so far anyway). Real HD not Faux Widescreen stuff.


----------



## audit4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/18493590
> 
> 
> Agreed. There are widespread reports of this behavior really getting worse in recent weeks. (There is a whole thread devoted to this kind of STB elsewhere on AVS.) I had mine for months with no issue until this started happening to me, as I posted here many weeks ago. It seems to have gotten somewhat better for my box the last couple weeks actually.



My first DCX3400 box lasted about 4 weeks before I swapped it. It was resetting 8-12 times per day at all hours. I picked up my second box four days ago and now I'm resetting once between midnight and 6am and again between 7am and 8am. Each reset is a double reset (I know this because I was recording during three of the resets and I was left with 3 recordings for each one hour show (2 minutes, 4 minutes and about 49 minutes). Two of my resets occurred when I was watching the Today show live, and each was a "double" reset.


Since the S/W is still A25 and the firmware is still 22.35 and the Comcast techs told me that the new software rolled out in my Fremont, CA area a few weeks ago, I'm guessing the machines are hiccupping while trying to install the updates.


Of course the program guides are also being reset. I've called the Comcast techs for the past two days and each time they sent a "reset" signal which didn't fix the problem. One of the techs told me he had the same problem with his first box but his second is, so far, working fine. Their ultimate solution--swap out the box and hope for the best or downgrade to the older boxes (DCHs, I think, with the 160GB drives).


Obviously I'm not very happy. I went from Comcast to At&T U-Verse because of the higher capacity DVRs, but the HD quality was noticeably poorer than Comcast's. So, when Comcast got the 320GB drives I switched back to Comcast.


I'll head back to the Comcast center on Monday and try box # 3.


----------



## jk5598224

Does anybody else have Chanell 793 - Hallmark East Something or other. I have Hallmark SD on 185. I have no guide data and want to report it to Tivo.


----------



## davidwb

794 Hallmark HD in Alamo


----------



## tranle

My stb box (dcx3200) does not see the Hallmark HD but my tv and computer with qam tuner see a few new HD channels: Hallmark HD, Bravo HD, HSN HD and Style HD. Are those new channels ?


----------



## jk5598224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18500891
> 
> 
> My stb box (dcx3200) does not see the Hallmark HD but my tv and computer with qam tuner see a few new HD channels: Hallmark HD, Bravo HD, HSN HD and Style HD. Are those new channels ?




Those have been around a few months;


----------



## jk5598224

Here is what I have on the Pacifica / Daly City feed;


Hallmark Channel Pacific (SD) - 185 - Guide Data OK

Hallmark Channel Eastern (HD) - 793 - No Guide Data

Hallmark Movie Channel (HD) - 794 - Guide Data OK


I will open a SR with Tivo.


----------



## Richard in SF

Quality control - Not too good; I have two, one was good out of the box, the other set needed three boxes before getting a good one.


Capacity - During one of the long talks with tech about one of my defective boxes I was told that I have the 250 gig version. Is there a magic code to tell capacity in the serial number?


I'm leaning toward the new Tivo for my primary viewing room.


Hallmark - 793 & 794 are both on the guide.


----------



## jk5598224

I opened a SR with Tivo on missing guide data for 793 - HALLMARK HD EAST for the Daly City/Pacifica feed.


5-7 days. (Channel does not exist in zap2it, but good enough for me).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard in SF* /forum/post/18503177
> 
> 
> Is there a magic code to tell capacity in the serial number?



Label on bottom. Upper left corner, DCX3425 = 250, DCX3432 = 320, DCX3475 = 750.


Last one was JK LOL.


----------



## Richard in SF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18505145
> 
> 
> Label on bottom. Upper left corner, DCX3425 = 250, DCX3432 = 320, DCX3475 = 750.
> 
> 
> Last one was JK LOL.



Mine says DCX34100 (that's a joke too)


I think they are all DCX3400s now, but with diff. h-drives. Mine says:

DCX3400/A385/000/320, so I guess I have the 320gig version. Actually I'd be surprised if they are still shipping the smaller ones.


----------



## sharkchompsal

Alright, I don't know if this is the right place to go but I feel like I've tried everywhere else and cannot find a solution SO I thought I would pose this problem to the extremely smart folks of AVS and particularly in San Francisco.


I bought a Samsung LN40B360 back in February and plugged it into my Motorola DCT6412 via HDMI cable in a HDMI/DVI port. It worked fine for about 2 months until one night I came home and there was no picture when I turned on the TV but the menus and guide still worked but said, "One Moment Please..." or "This Channel Will be Available Shortly..." I tried calling Comcast who tried to reboot it remotely but the box did not respond. I then unplugged the box and re-plugged it back in after a few minutes and then it had NO graphics at all. None of the buttons on the remote produced anything except the "Info" button which produced a white screen with basic black font that said, "Set Parental Controls." When I would plug in the HDMI cable (into the HDMI/DVI or the regular HDMI ports), the cable box would display "DUI" or "DVI" but nothing would be displayed on screen.


Comcast then said it was a box issue so I returned the DCT6412 for a DCX3400. Again, the same issue but this time none of the menus or guide showed up, only that basic white screen when I pressed "info." There is no picture, no sound, nada. I switched to component cables and that does not work either. When I hook up the cable from the wall directly into the "cable in" on the TV, it does work with limited basic cable which makes me question whether it's the box or the TV.


I tried unplugging and replugging in HDMI cable on a number of ports a number of times and occasionally I would get a brief pink screen or a "Please Wait" from the TV (different than the Please Wait from the Cable Box) then it would say "check signal cables" then goes to a black screen. Once, it did say "The HD content protection of your display has been compromised. Please use the YPbPr outputs for your HD connection," but using the component cables did not solve the problem. It also only said that once on screen and gone almost instantly.


Comcast sent a technician out and he was baffled. He is convinced it's the TV but I can't completely agree with him yet.


I updated the firmware on the Samsung thinking that was the problem. Needless to say, it didn't fix anything. My DVD player works fine on all of the HDMI ports and my Wii also works fine on the AV jacks.


I now have a DCH3416 (Firmware 18.43) and I've having the same problems... although I'm pretty sure this box has its own problems. When I try to change the channels manually on the STB, it doesn't go past 700 (HD channels are 702 and above) and doesn't go below 549. I can't really tell on screen since I HAVE NO PICTURE.


Comcast is sending out a tech on Saturday but I have started to lose hope... and yes, this TV is HDCP compatible.


Yikes... anyone have any suggestions or want to help me check some diagnostics?


----------



## R_J

Hi,


I just installed this STB, as a secondary setup, connected to a panny plasma. If I set the HDMI in pass-through there is no audio on my TV. Auto works fine. Any suggestions? Also, can I use the optical out for DD audio (to my non HDMI receiver) while having the HDMI connected directly to the TV - is the audio out on both simultaneously?


Any comments on the PQ of this box? To me the HD PQ seems worse than that from my other STB/DVR (a Motorola DCT3412), and far worse than when I received some of the HD channels directly on clear QAM on the panny plasma. Are there any settings that I may not be aware of such as hidden menus affecting PQ/HDMI, etc? All outputs formats are enabled ('Yes' in the menu) except for 1080p24 and 1080p30.


Thanks.


----------



## miimura

The clear QAM versions of most expanded basic channels are "gone" in Los Altos as of Tuesday morning April 20th. This is due to the "privacy mode" scrambling being turned on by Comcast. HDhomerun and Panny Plasma can no longer receive channels 35 and up. However, it's not completely gone.


Still on:

29 DSC

33 WGNAmer

75 HGTV

109 CSPAN2

128 Bloomberg

186

187

190

194

195

197


The 186-197 listed above are all broadcast subchannels like 11-2, 11-3, 7-2, 7-3, etc. that you would find on an antenna. I pointed out that Discovery, WGN, HGTV are still on because I would expect them to be off. Strangely, CSPAN3 is scrambled while CSPAN2 is not.


Edit: Of course, the HD locals 702-712 are still available on clear QAM.


Anyway, this is expected, but I didn't see anyone else reporting that it actually happened.


- Mike


----------



## RayGuy

Mountain View joins Los Altos as having lost the 'expanded' cable clear-QAM channels last night (with the same exceptions as above). Oh well, it was cheap while it lasted!


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18513261
> 
> 
> The clear QAM versions of most expanded basic channels are "gone" in Los Altos as of Tuesday morning April 20th. This is due to the "privacy mode" scrambling being turned on by Comcast. HDhomerun and Panny Plasma can no longer receive channels 35 and up. However, it's not completely gone.
> 
> 
> Still on:
> 
> 29 DSC
> 
> 33 WGNAmer
> 
> 75 HGTV
> 
> 109 CSPAN2
> 
> 128 Bloomberg
> 
> 186
> 
> 187
> 
> 190
> 
> 194
> 
> 195
> 
> 197
> 
> 
> The 186-197 listed above are all broadcast subchannels like 11-2, 11-3, 7-2, 7-3, etc. that you would find on an antenna. I pointed out that Discovery, WGN, HGTV are still on because I would expect them to be off. Strangely, CSPAN3 is scrambled while CSPAN2 is not.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is expected, but I didn't see anyone else reporting that it actually happened.
> 
> 
> - Mike



I can confirm that San Jose 95127 has just started encrypting extended basic as well. Time to rescan channels.


----------



## kirby34

^^^^Ditto here in Santa Clara (95051).


----------



## jonesdb

Same here in Santa Clara 95050 as of this afternoon.

I dropped Comcast HS internet because they were were breaking my VOIP phone line. Now that I can't use my DVR any longer I guess I'll have to drop Comccast completely because of the lack of availability of extended basic cable in clear QAM. It is sure not worth $67/mo without the ability to use my DVR.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonesdb* /forum/post/18513628
> 
> 
> Same here in Santa Clara 95050 as of this afternoon.
> 
> I dropped Comcast HS internet because they were were breaking my VOIP phone line. Now that I can't use my DVR any longer I guess I'll have to drop Comccast completely because of the lack of availability of extended basic cable in clear QAM. It is sure not worth $67/mo without the ability to use my DVR.



So what DVR are you using? I am in the same boat as you, have a Sony DHG-HDD250. Mine does have a CableCard slot, but never used. Might give it a shot...


Jim


----------



## nikeykid

i can hardly believe my eyes... a's yankees aren't in HD... i guess there's too much going on for comcast sports net tonight...


ps: giants need new bats. like a lot.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18515003
> 
> 
> i can hardly believe my eyes... a's yankees aren't in HD... i guess there's too much going on for comcast sports net tonight...
> 
> 
> ps: giants need new bats. like a lot.



The problem with the A's game tonight was the Sharks were playing at the same time and they share the HD channel with them.

Now they could've just not shown the A's game but they decided to show it on the Plus channel. Stuff happens sometimes










As far as the Giant's and their lack of batting power. That's going to be their Achilles heel this year and it doesn't help when one of their power hitters ( Aaron Rowand ) gets beaned in the face and gets a fractured cheek bone. The only good news about that is that he's not going to have it operated on and should be back in the lineup a lot sooner than was first thought. Looks like an up and down season again this year










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonesdb* /forum/post/18513628
> 
> 
> Same here in Santa Clara 95050 as of this afternoon.
> 
> I dropped Comcast HS internet because they were were breaking my VOIP phone line. Now that I can't use my DVR any longer I guess I'll have to drop Comccast completely because of the lack of availability of extended basic cable in clear QAM. It is sure not worth $67/mo without the ability to use my DVR.



...and Los Gatos joins the club. Comedy Central, SyFy, Bravo, Food Network, et al, have disappeared from my HDHomeRun's lineup.










I'll probably keep whatever basic cable is necessary to get the local HD channels, but I'll have to order another HD-PVR for satellite.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard in SF* /forum/post/18507374
> 
> 
> Mine says DCX34100 (that's a joke too)
> 
> 
> I think they are all DCX3400s now, but with diff. h-drives. Mine says:
> 
> DCX3400/A385/000/320, so I guess I have the 320gig version. Actually I'd be surprised if they are still shipping the smaller ones.



Snap! You are right with the string with the final number being the capacity. I was recalling the last gen boxes.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonesdb* /forum/post/18513628
> 
> 
> Same here in Santa Clara 95050 as of this afternoon.
> 
> I dropped Comcast HS internet because they were were breaking my VOIP phone line. Now that I can't use my DVR any longer I guess I'll have to drop Comccast completely because of the lack of availability of extended basic cable in clear QAM. It is sure not worth $67/mo without the ability to use my DVR.



+1 in 95050.


What is the recommendation for the cheapest possible plan from Comcast to get channels beyond just the basic broadcast channels (which is what I have now)? If it isn't too expensive, I wouldn't mind getting some HD channels, but I don't need the standard-def versions. I don't watch the expanded channels very often (maybe once every week or two weeks), but the kids like to watch Cartoon Network, etc.


I have 3 HD-capable TVs in the house, plus an HDHomeRun. Does this mean I will need to get converter boxes? How much does that cost? And why is all of this information so hard to find on Comcast's website?


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18515003
> 
> 
> i can hardly believe my eyes... a's yankees aren't in HD... i guess there's too much going on for comcast sports net tonight...
> 
> 
> ps: giants need new bats. like a lot.



this sort of thing happens. if you really want to watch the game in HD, there is a replay today from noon to 3.


since the sharks game ended before the Yankees vs a's game, the final inning of the baseball game was shown in HD


----------



## jonesdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18513762
> 
> 
> So what DVR are you using? I am in the same boat as you, have a Sony DHG-HDD250. Mine does have a CableCard slot, but never used. Might give it a shot...
> 
> 
> Jim



Sony DHG-HDD500. Mine also has a CableCard slot, but never used.

I also have an AverMedia turner card on a PC running MediaPortal that I use as a DVR. Nice thing about the MediaPortal setup is that I run Comskip on recorded programs for automatic elimination of commercials.


----------



## young707

I just got this AOC 32" 1080p LCD TV from Radio Shack L32H961.

In this spec:

ATSC Standard (8-VSB, Clear-QAM) + NTSC Standard

Channel Coverage:

VHF: 2 - 13

UHF: 14 - 69

Cable TV: Mild Band (A - 8 through A - 1, A through I) super band (J through W) Hyper band (AA through ZZ, AAA, BBB) Ultra band (65 through 94, 100 through 135).


I have Camcast Enhanced Cable Milpitas (but not Digital Cable).

When I plug the cable directly into the antenna plug of the TV and do a "cable" channel scan of both analog and digital channels, I am not able to get all the regular cable channel 36 to 60 (such as ESPN & CNN).


However, I can view all the cable channels in NTSC analog standard using Camcast's Digital Transporter Adapter.


Can you please tell me is there anything I can do to view these cable channels without paying even more to Camcast?


Thank you.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young707* /forum/post/18522310
> 
> 
> I just got this AOC 32" 1080p LCD TV . . . I have Camcast Enhanced Cable Milpitas (but not Digital Cable).
> 
> When I plug the cable directly into the antenna plug of the TV and do a "cable" channel scan of both analog and digital channels, I am not able to get all the regular cable channel 36 to 60 (such as ESPN & CNN).
> 
> 
> However, I can view all the cable channels in NTSC analog standard using Camcast's Digital Transporter Adapter.
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me is there anything I can do to view these cable channels without paying even more to Camcast?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



You should do a quick review of the last couple of pages of this thread. Comcast has been going through a process where they are encrypting expanded basic cable from channel 35 and higher. There are people on this same page of the thread who are describing their neighborhoods being converted to the encrypted method of transmission.


Your options are to use the DTA or to get a digital cable box or DVR from Comcast. (I am presuming that your new TV does NOT have a cablecard, which would be a third option.)


I believe you should be able to find, without one of the three options, the HD local channels with an appropriate scan. This won't get you ESPN-HD or CNN-HD, though.


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18522384
> 
> 
> You should do a quick review of the last couple of pages of this thread. Comcast has been going through a process where they are encrypting expanded basic cable from channel 35 and higher. There are people on this same page of the thread who are describing their neighborhoods being converted to the encrypted method of transmission.
> 
> 
> Your options are to use the DTA or to get a digital cable box or DVR from Comcast. (I am presuming that your new TV does NOT have a cablecard, which would be a third option.)
> 
> 
> I believe you should be able to find, without one of the three options, the HD local channels with an appropriate scan. This won't get you ESPN-HD or CNN-HD, though.



I pay for expanded, so I think I have the Standard package which used to give you basic + expanded. Now last year I was told I could get a DTV converter for free through comcast to get the expanded channels. However, you know how those things are. They're designed for people with old analog TVs so they can get a digital signal. I could use their STB and get the Comcast mapping, but then it uses composite cables so I would lose the ability to get local HD channels. I'm not in the mood to have to switch back and forth either considering how weak my signal is so it's not like I can run a splitter either.


So what are my choices now? Will they offer me a box with HDMI or do I have to pay for their "HD package" even though local channels come with free HD? All I want to do is be able to watch my favorite shows like 24 and House in HD, yet be able to watch CNN digital. This what what I got before over QAM but now that they're encrypting things, it's now a choice of local HD or expanded digital. Shrug.


----------



## sum_random_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/18494347
> 
> 
> Not every Giants game is HD on DirecTV. Comcast actually witholds many HD games (they are only shown in SD) due to their contract terms (must be a 24/7 HD station to get all HD games). The SD picture is pretty bad, easily the worst thing on DirecTV (but still better than analog cable).



Good News! DirecTV has now uplinked to Comcast and will have all Giants games in HD(696-1) moving forward, with plans to add both CSN BA/CA full time in HD probably next month. Looks like it will be both Giants and A's games but haven't been able to confirm that one.


----------



## fxhomie

Encryption starts April 27th in Marin...


----------



## fxhomie

At least where you live you can get OTA channels. Me, no way...


----------



## Jim335

Add San Jose 95123 to that list regarding encryption that started Tuesday.


Anybody think that they will revert back? Their crappy boxes don't display the HD versions of FOX/ABC/CBS/NBC.


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmo580* /forum/post/18525835
> 
> 
> I pay for expanded, so I think I have the Standard package which used to give you basic + expanded. Now last year I was told I could get a DTV converter for free through comcast to get the expanded channels. However, you know how those things are. They're designed for people with old analog TVs so they can get a digital signal. I could use their STB and get the Comcast mapping, but then it uses composite cables so I would lose the ability to get local HD channels. I'm not in the mood to have to switch back and forth either considering how weak my signal is so it's not like I can run a splitter either.
> 
> 
> So what are my choices now? Will they offer me a box with HDMI or do I have to pay for their "HD package" even though local channels come with free HD? All I want to do is be able to watch my favorite shows like 24 and House in HD, yet be able to watch CNN digital. This what what I got before over QAM but now that they're encrypting things, it's now a choice of local HD or expanded digital. Shrug.



I'm in similar situation except I'm on the new Digital Economy Starter Package instead of the full expended basic. And my signal is good and strong and spiting is no problem.

This is what I've done, I went to get 1 SD and 1 HD STB ($3.4/month for SD and $7/month for HD) for my 2 TVs. I got 1 each because I want to compare. For SD I use composite cable and HD is HDMI. What I noticed is that for the expended SD channels, it is horrible from both compare to clear QAM before. The SD through composite is bury. The HD using HDMI was a little better but pixelized. Before they encrypted these channels, both my TVs were showing much better pictures on these expended SD channels. I also noticed that even local HD was not as good going through the HD box compare to direct cable to my TV. Why whould it be different? I don't know. So, the HD box went back (to save $3.6/month - I'm such a cheap bastard) and I now split the cable to the TV and a SD STB connected to the TV using composite cable on both of my TV. Not ideal but will live with it.


What I really want is to drop to limited basic but there are greater resistance.......


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim335* /forum/post/18528652
> 
> 
> Add San Jose 95123 to that list regarding encryption that started Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Anybody think that they will revert back? Their crappy boxes don't display the HD versions of FOX/ABC/CBS/NBC.



Only if the FCC were to rescind the waiver they gave Comcast last summer. Don't hold your breath


----------



## Jim335

Thanks abg,


I was hoping to avoid another box (and the evil eye of the wife who dusts them) - but it looks like it is time to bite the bullet


----------



## Wolfie351

Thanks for everyone posting their QAM troubles (Santa Clara here), it saved me from tearing out all my cabling trying to find the problem. I had a very nice and clean HTPC setup that the wife was fine with. Now I will need multiple STBs, not sure how well this will go over.


----------



## walk

NBC 11 showing the Giants in Faux-HD again!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/18531342
> 
> 
> NBC 11 showing the Giants in Faux-HD again!



LOL, it is pretty bad, you'd think KNTV would be embarrassed to broadcast such a crappy looking image.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Missed the game last night. I just KNEW that the pronouncement about "all Giants 2010 games in HD" would be B.S. for this very reason.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Somewhat OT, I know but: Does anyone know if Comcast high-speed internet can be accomplished with a self-install for a current non-Comcast customer? I guess I might be stuck with waiting for a Comcast tech anyway, since all the prices require me to sub either to voice or video as well. Longtime DSL customer, but I'm getting frustrated waiting for AT&T to boost the speed of their DSL in my area of Mill Valley. No way I'll switch back from D* to Comcast, but I could be talked into the voice thing.


Also curious about the real-world differences between the 15mbps down/3 up service and the higher speed offerings at much higher prices.


----------



## fxhomie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18531370
> 
> 
> LOL, it is pretty bad, you'd think KNTV would be embarrassed to broadcast such a crappy looking image.



I recorded the game b/c I wanted to see myself on TV  (4 rows behind Giants dugout). You're right, stretcho SD. Very lame...


----------



## ryany84

Ahhhhh i lost my channels comedy, syfy, etc. Area code 95148, san jose, WTF this sucks. Using my QAM tuner. Why are the encrypting the channels? Are we going to get it back?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryany84* /forum/post/18534084
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh i lost my channels comedy, syfy, etc. Area code 95148, san jose, WTF this sucks. Using my QAM tuner. Why are the encrypting the channels? Are we going to get it back?



Nope. It is gone forever. Unless someone can convince the FCC to repeal the exemption they gave for DTAs.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18532976
> 
> 
> Somewhat OT, I know but: Does anyone know if Comcast high-speed internet can be accomplished with a self-install for a current non-Comcast customer? I guess I might be stuck with waiting for a Comcast tech anyway, since all the prices require me to sub either to voice or video as well. Longtime DSL customer, but I'm getting frustrated waiting for AT&T to boost the speed of their DSL in my area of Mill Valley. No way I'll switch back from D* to Comcast, but I could be talked into the voice thing.
> 
> 
> Also curious about the real-world differences between the 15mbps down/3 up service and the higher speed offerings at much higher prices.



I'm sure that you will need to have a visit from a Comcast installer. There was a block of some sort on my Comcast line that had to be removed before it would work.


I opted for limited basic and high-speed internet as the combination was not much more than the internet alone. Then I got tired of paying monthly for the cable modem they provided and bought one and installed it myself and returned their box.


I would go with the 15/3 and see if it fast enough for you. It certainly is for me. You can always upgrade that later if you need to.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18536747
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you will need to have a visit from a Comcast installer. There was a block of some sort on my Comcast line that had to be removed before it would work.
> 
> 
> I opted for limited basic and high-speed internet as the combination was not much more than the internet alone. Then I got tired of paying monthly for the cable modem they provided and bought one and installed it myself and returned their box.
> 
> 
> I would go with the 15/3 and see if it fast enough for you. It certainly is for me. You can always upgrade that later if you need to.



The 15/3 is actually the 12/2 service right? How much does that run w/video?


----------



## gfbuchanan

Comcast bill in Cupertino for limited Basic and Performance (12m) HSI.


Limited Basic = $15.75

Modem Lease = $5.00

Performance (12m)= $42,95


Taxes and Fees = $1.56


Total Bill = $65.26.


Take $5.00 off if you have your own modem.


The HSI is discounted (amount not shown on bill) because of the Cable TV subscription. Last I saw, it cost about $1.00 more to add Limited Basic to HSI due to the discount.


Greg


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18537183
> 
> 
> The 15/3 is actually the 12/2 service right? How much does that run w/video?



In my area (Mill Valley, Marin County) they are pushing the "Performance" level of service, which they advertise as 15/3. 6 month introductory at 19.95, then bumps up to $42.95.


Next step up is "Blast", at 20/4, no introductory rate, $52.95.


Ultra, 30/7, $62.95


Extreme, 50/10, $99.95.


Only "Performance" appears in the bundles--$69.95 bundled with voice moving to $109.90 after 6 months; $79.95 with "digital preferred" tier of video going to 121.89 after 6 months.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18537966
> 
> 
> In my area (Mill Valley, Marin County) they are pushing the "Performance" level of service, which they advertise as 15/3. 6 month introductory at 19.95, then bumps up to $42.95.
> 
> 
> Next step up is "Blast", at 20/4, no introductory rate, $52.95.
> 
> 
> Ultra, 30/7, $62.95
> 
> 
> Extreme, 50/10, $99.95.
> 
> 
> Only "Performance" appears in the bundles--$69.95 bundled with voice moving to $109.90 after 6 months; $79.95 with "digital preferred" tier of video going to 121.89 after 6 months.



Right, but I believe, at least for the first three, those are Power Boost'ed speeds. The actual provisioned speeds(after PB is off) are,


Performance - 12/2(actual speed - 13,200kbps/2200kbps)

Blast - 16/2(actual speed - 17,600kbps/2200kbps)

Ultra - 22/5(actual speed - 22,500kbps/5500kpbs)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18538048
> 
> 
> Right, but I believe, at least for the first three, those are Power Boost'ed speeds. The actual provisioned speeds(after PB is off) are,
> 
> 
> Performance - 12/2(actual speed - 13,200kbps/2200kbps)
> 
> Blast - 16/2(actual speed - 17,600kbps/2200kbps)
> 
> Ultra - 22/5(actual speed - 22,500kbps/5500kpbs)



Jim,


The speed is really relative to where you are downloading from. Some areas are better than others. I have Ultra, for my internet, and I can get a solid 25.5Mbps when I download from DistroWatch ( Linux iso site ). That's where I get my Linux distro Dvds from.


I have AstraWeb for my Usenet downloads and I get a solid 30 Mbps using 2 connections. I have seen it boost up to 105 Mbps for a short period but then level out to 30 Mbps.


The reason I keep the Ultra package is because I do a lot of streaming from Netflix and I have yet to have a problem streaming from them, no glitches, stalling or waiting for the buffer to fill. Yes, speed is addictive










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18538505
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> The speed is really relative to where you are downloading from. Some areas are better than others. I have Ultra, for my internet, and I can get a solid 25.5Mbps when I download from DistroWatch ( Linux iso site ). That's where I get my Linux distro Dvds from.
> 
> 
> I have AstraWeb for my Usenet downloads and I get a solid 30 Mbps using 2 connections. I have seen it boost up to 105 Mbps for a short period but then level out to 30 Mbps.
> 
> 
> The reason I keep the Ultra package is because I do a lot of streaming from Netflix and I have yet to have a problem streaming from them, no glitches, stalling or waiting for the buffer to fill. Yes, speed is addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Does it sustain those speeds after the first 50MBs downloaded? If so, you're pretty lucky as the provisioned speeds listed above are what the modem itself is set to.


Try running ShaperProbe , I'm interested to see what the results are. It's a self-executable, no install required. The results will look like below. The "shaping rate" is very close to the provisioned speed for the modem I have and typical of what I get with sustained downloads on a 24/7 basis, if I had something that large to download. BTW, you should not need that much speed for Netflix streaming, the 12/2 tier is way more than needed for that application - Netflix downloads speeds top out at around 3800kbps which is only about 25% of the 12/2 tier download speed rate.


Yes, speed is addictive, but when my $29.99 16/2 promo rate runs out I'm going with the 12/2 package as there's very few sites/servers now that can sustain a download speed of 2MBs(16,000kbps) anyway.



> Quote:
> DiffProbe beta release. October 2009. Build 1002.
> 
> Shaper Detection Module.
> 
> 
> Connected to server 74.63.50.34.
> 
> 
> Estimating capacity:
> 
> Upstream: 3943 Kbps.
> 
> Downstream: 25152 Kbps.
> 
> 
> The measurement will take upto 2.5 minutes. Please wait.
> 
> 
> Checking for traffic shapers:
> 
> 
> Upstream: Burst size: 8668-8736 KB;
> 
> Shaping rate: 2072 Kbps.
> 
> 
> Downstream: Burst size: 19275-19647 KB;
> 
> Shaping rate: 16986 Kbps.
> 
> 
> For more information, visit: http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~partha/diffprobe


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18538734
> 
> 
> Does it sustain those speeds after the first 50MBs downloaded? If so, you're pretty lucky as the provisioned speeds listed above are what the modem itself is set to.
> 
> 
> Try running ShaperProbe , I'm interested to see what the results are. It's a self-executable, no install required. The results will look like below. The "shaping rate" is very close to the provisioned speed for the modem I have and typical of what I get with sustained downloads on a 24/7 basis, if I had something that large to download. BTW, you should not need that much speed for Netflix streaming, the 12/2 tier is way more than needed for that application - Netflix downloads speeds top out at around 3800kbps which is only about 25% of the 12/2 tier download speed rate.
> 
> 
> Yes, speed is addictive, but when my $29.99 16/2 promo rate runs out I'm going with the 12/2 package as there's very few sites/servers now that can sustain a download speed of 2MBs(16,000kbps) anyway.



Jim,


The DistroWatch site is for the ISO's for Linux distributions, they are about 4 GBs each so yeah it's sustained well after the 50 MBS


As far as Netflix, yeah it's over kill but I can do downloading on the computer while I'm streaming from Netflix and it doesn't choke. You can never have too much speed










A lot of sites are not that fast but I can open multiple connections to those sites and fill up my pipe that way, that's what a download manager does for you. Try Orbit, works great for me.


EDIT....


I ran your ShaperProbe and got these results. One proviso though, this was run in a sandbox ( protected area of the computer ) so the results might be affected by that.


DiffProbe beta release. October 2009. Build 1002.

Shaper Detection Module.


Connected to server 74.63.50.40.


Estimating capacity:

Upstream: 10707 Kbps.

Downstream: 34511 Kbps.


The measurement will take upto 2.5 minutes. Please wait.


Checking for traffic shapers:


Upstream: Burst size: 9758-9952 KB;

Shaping rate: 5376 Kbps.


Downstream: Burst size: 19318-19860 KB;

Shaping rate: 23445 Kbps.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18537183
> 
> 
> The 15/3 is actually the 12/2 service right? How much does that run w/video?



Not sure about the speed but the bill says 12m. Plenty of speed for me even when downloading a new Linux distro.


My bill is 14.90 limited basic

42.95 internet

and I added a High Def cable box for 8.00.


Total $67.55 after fees, taxes, and Franchise Fee, whatever that is........


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18540953
> 
> 
> Total $67.55 after fees, taxes, and Franchise Fee, whatever that is........



Cities impose a Franchise Fee for the provider's right to send its signal in their city. That fee is passed on to the user.


Call it a city tax.....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18540953
> 
> 
> Not sure about the speed but the bill says 12m. Plenty of speed for me even when downloading a new Linux distro.
> 
> 
> My bill is 14.90 limited basic
> 
> 42.95 internet
> 
> and I added a High Def cable box for 8.00.
> 
> 
> Total $67.55 after fees, taxes, and Franchise Fee, whatever that is........



That's what I thought. By the way, Limited Basic has dropped to $14.90 in Santa Rosa? Last I had it, which was about 9-10 months ago, it was at $18 something. Anyway, good to know these numbers for when my current promos run out.


Might be worthwhile checking if they have any promos, for $13 more than you're paying I get Digital Preferred + 2 years of HBO + 1 year of SHO and 16/2 HSI(advertised as 20/4) for only $80 per month. Given that you have an HSI package that's $10 less than mine, you might even pay only $3 more per month. I was doing the same as you only with the next tier up of HSI as they did not have the 12/2 at the time. I asked if they had any deals and ended putting my DirecTV account into suspension until the baseball season started(Comcast has no MLBEI HD to speak of), I plan to put it back into suspension at the end of the season, or at least until my current promos drop off(runs for 2 years), which ever comes first.


BYW, for anyone else who might also have DIRECTV and likes baseball and you're patient enough to try calling DIRECTV several times until you get the "right CSR", they have a promo that will net you MLBEI for free. The details are listed at the SatGuys site.


----------



## Donnie Vie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18531370
> 
> 
> LOL, it is pretty bad, you'd think KNTV would be embarrassed to broadcast such a crappy looking image.



When I tuned in, I thought something was wrong with my tv. Wow that picture is a sorry excuse for HD.


Has KNTV issued a statement why the games are being stretched?


Is there an e-mail address where viewers can write to express disappointment with the overall picture quality?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donnie Vie* /forum/post/18542653
> 
> 
> When I tuned in, I thought something was wrong with my tv. Wow that picture is a sorry excuse for HD.
> 
> 
> Has KNTV issued a statement why the games are being stretched?
> 
> 
> Is there an e-mail address where viewers can write to express disappointment with the overall picture quality?



I didn't notice any stretching, although I only looked at the broadcast very briefly.


As far as the HD issue, it seems to me I read that KNTV stated that all the games they would do this year would be in HD, which obviously isn't true. Compounding the problem is that KNTV doesn't correct the EPG data they send to the guide data providers so it still shows listed as "HD" even though it isn't. The broadcast in question, was clearly listed as HD in every guide source I looked at.


Frankly, given that they're only doing maybe 20 games anyway, I'd be perfectly happy if KNTV just dropped baseball altogether. It won't make OTA fans happy, but how much of a fan can you be with only 20 games? Besides, OTA broadcasting is a dinosaur anyway that doesn't know it's dead yet.


----------



## yunlin12

I have a Tivo Premiere XL, with basic limited + HSI, and recently got a cable card. I got it just to get local HD's for my Tivo, to my surprise I've been able to get expanded basic (SD) as well, including ESPN 1/2, both CSN. I'm basically getting expanded basic, HSI, and cable card for $67/month. (BTW, I have been able to get local HD + SD expanded basic on clear QAM before getting the cable card, but Tivo's clear QAM mapping is lacking)


However starting last Tue, around the time people reporting Comcast turning on encryption for expanded basic in QAM, I've been getting random pairing errors on some expanded basic channels. Whenever my Tivo tunes to a problematic channel, sometime it would not be able to get the channel immediately, and pop up a message for me to pair the cable card. If I clear the message, I can see that the channel is tuned correctly. The occurrence of this is random. Some channel more so (like Comedy, ESPN, Cartoon). When I have problem, it's always 100% repeatable whenever I tune to that channel. But sometimes a few hours later the problem disappears, and re-appear a few hours later.


Since I'm getting these channels for free I'm not going to call up Comcast and complain, but has anyone seen this? I'm afraid that Comcast is still in the process of encrypting all expanded basic channels, and after it's all done they will flip a switch and shut down cable card access to those channels as well.


Update: It turns out to be a pairing info. Comcast didn't have the Host and Data info of my Tivo in their system. It's all good now.


----------



## c3

I would keep quiet if I were you.


----------



## sharkm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18540953
> 
> 
> Not sure about the speed but the bill says 12m. Plenty of speed for me even when downloading a new Linux distro.
> 
> 
> My bill is 14.90 limited basic
> 
> 42.95 internet
> 
> and I added a High Def cable box for 8.00.
> 
> 
> Total $67.55 after fees, taxes, and Franchise Fee, whatever that is........



You may want to call your friendly comcast rep if you can get on to the new customer $19.99 for 6 months HSI promo. I did 2 weeks ago. She told me that is only for new customers but got me $33 for 12 months and up the speed to 15/3.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18456952
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, all "cable boxes" have to be rented from Comcast. If you have a tuner which is CableCard compatible (like Tivo) then Comcast will rent you a CableCard for a little less than the cable box.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what constitutes the "typical" cable box or DVR that Comcast is handing out on the Peninsula nowadays, but I believe they're all Motorolas.



When the Federal govt allowed Comcast to begin encrypting almost all their channels, was there a clause to prevent them from locking in end users into a rental for life on these cable boxed?


Since now I could no longer rely on my HDTV's built-in HD tuner, I am now forced to pay the monthly rental. Why can't an end user have the right to purchase (or acquire via any other means) and own their cable box? It's similar to mobile phones where the service provider must provide unlock codes to unlock your device.


It seems the end user is now forced to pay a monthly charge to Comcast for the rest of their lives if you wish to watch TV. The Federal govt should prevent this type of practice to gouge rental revenues from end users and offer us an option to own our cable boxes.


Is there a Federal website where citizens could petition or lobby this situation?


Thx.


PS: Incidently, I see many cable boxes like the DCT6200 being sold on eBay and there are many bidders. There must be a clause somewhere where if you bring-your-own (byo) cable box, surely they will have to register your byo box. Comcast does this for their HSI modems. I owned my own modem and never paid rental for the cable modem ever.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkm* /forum/post/18545395
> 
> 
> You may want to call your friendly comcast rep if you can get on to the new customer $19.99 for 6 months HSI promo. I did 2 weeks ago. She told me that is only for new customers but got me $33 for 12 months and up the speed to 15/3.



Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure I want to mess around with what is working perfectly for me now.


Here is a run of ShaperProbe. A download of a large file like a Linux distro gives me consistant speeds around 13000Kbps. Plenty fast enough for me remembering the download speeds so many years ago using a phone line modem at 1200 or 2400. Like an all day download of one file.











Estimating capacity:

Upstream: 4227 Kbps.

Downstream: 21320 Kbps.



Upstream: Burst size: 4888-4965 KB;

Shaping rate: 2128 Kbps.


Downstream: Burst size: 9653-10072 KB;

Shaping rate: 12768 Kbps.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/18545525
> 
> 
> When the Federal govt allowed Comcast to begin encrypting almost all their channels, was there a clause to prevent them from locking in end users into a rental for life on these cable boxed?
> 
> 
> Since now I could no longer rely on my HDTV's built-in HD tuner, I am now forced to pay the monthly rental. Why can't an end user have the right to purchase (or acquire via any other means) and own their cable box? It's similar to mobile phones where the service provider must provide unlock codes to unlock your device.
> 
> 
> It seems the end user is now forced to pay a monthly charge to Comcast for the rest of their lives if you wish to watch TV. The Federal govt should prevent this type of practice to gouge rental revenues from end users and offer us an option to own our cable boxes.
> 
> 
> Is there a Federal website where citizens could petition or lobby this situation?
> 
> 
> Thx.
> 
> 
> PS: Incidently, I see many cable boxes like the DCT6200 being sold on eBay and there are many bidders. There must be a clause somewhere where if you bring-your-own (byo) cable box, surely they will have to register your byo box. Comcast does this for their HSI modems. I owned my own modem and never paid rental for the cable modem ever.



Technically, you can still access the over-the-air HD channels as part of the lowest cable package, but not through the "free" (2-per-household) DTA unit. This is one of the things that irks me so much; I need to revert to a mechanical A/B switch in order to get both local HD and expanded BASIC on the same unit unless I want to fork over the HD box rental fee.


You can try writing the FCC (I did) but I can almost guarantee it will do no good.


I don't know how an open market DCT6200 would be used in a cable TV system without getting it from the Cable Provider in the first place but it's not like I fully understand their authorization process. Maybe the ones you see are being used for recording over-the-air broadcasts? As for getting Comcast to allow outside equipment, I'm in agreement but with the current stranglehold Comcast has on the cable market I doubt we'll ever see that happen again in our lifetime (in the 90's there was a strong push to make cable TV compatible with TVs and do away with cable boxes but they've obviously found a way to circumvent that).


ABG


----------



## juancmjr

Yaay!! Spanish language HD channels! Love that their debut are on that iconic date for many Spanish speakers, May 5.







Probably means more compression and the beginning of 4 packing channels...














More macroblocking...







Yaay Spanish HD channels...


----------



## Specific_Context3224




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sharkm* /forum/post/18528686
> 
> 
> I'm in similar situation except I'm on the new Digital Economy Starter Package instead of the full expended basic. And my signal is good and strong and spiting is no problem.
> 
> This is what I've done, I went to get 1 SD and 1 HD STB ($3.4/month for SD and $7/month for HD) for my 2 TVs. I got 1 each because I want to compare. For SD I use composite cable and HD is HDMI. What I noticed is that for the expended SD channels, it is horrible from both compare to clear QAM before. The SD through composite is bury. The HD using HDMI was a little better but pixelized. Before they encrypted these channels, both my TVs were showing much better pictures on these expended SD channels. I also noticed that even local HD was not as good going through the HD box compare to direct cable to my TV. Why whould it be different? I don't know. So, the HD box went back (to save $3.6/month - I'm such a cheap bastard) and I now split the cable to the TV and a SD STB connected to the TV using composite cable on both of my TV. Not ideal but will live with it.
> 
> 
> What I really want is to drop to limited basic but there are greater resistance.......



This is the part that pisses me off. Local HD needs to be broadcasted in the clear per FCC or whatever. So that's available to us all. That's fine.


Now we pay for standard cable or whatever, so we get those expanded channels. If Comcast moves to digital that's fine. If they encrypt, that's fine, give me a box. But to make me choose between digital in 480p and my local HD channels, that pisses me off. Actually its more 480i cuz those pathetic boxes are composite right? I'm no AV expert but honestly, that's lame. I have to choose between watching local HD channels and my expanded channels. Basically I'm getting LESS than what I was last month.


That's what pisses me off. So they tell me I need to "pay" for an HD box. But the fact is I really only want what I've been getting before. Local HD is free, so I'd like to keep that. I hav eno interest in paying for TNT HD or ESPNHD, although I wouldn't mind getting those channels. So instead I have to pay $10 for an HD box right? The fact is we already pay up our asses for cable TV + high speed internet. I'd like to keep it at the $90 or whatever we pay. I know a lot of people are ok paying for DVRs, multiple boxes, Comcast Digital Silver or Bronze or whatever and pay up the wazoo with triple digit fees and stuff, but I'm not a rich guy. I'd just like to get what I've been paying for all along.


I guess you can make a case for Comcast wher ethey're "renting equipment". But they make it sound like we have to PAY for HD. Especially the local channel part. That pisses me off when we ALL KNOW right here that Local HD channels are broadcasted in the clear and that most of our TVs today can process that fine.


As a consumer I should be able to get those channels and KEEP getting those channels while getting the expanded channels I pay for.


But I guess Comcast can't control that if I get a HDMI capable box I'll also be getting ESPN HD and TNT HD right?


Maybe I'll just suck it up another $10 / month. Sigh monthly bills. =[


----------



## cheaptv

Has anyone lost Comcast HD channels 707 (KGODT) and 709 (KQEDHD) via clear QAM? I am in San Jose, zip code 95132, and can no longer find these channels on my second TV's QAM tuner (after rescanning channels). They both show up on my cable box at tuned frequency: 561 MHz. I believe this coincides with channel 80. The silicondust website does not appear to have the updated Comcast QAM channel mappings for my zip code.


----------



## scootle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheaptv* /forum/post/18551214
> 
> 
> Has anyone lost Comcast HD channels 707 (KGODT) and 709 (KQEDHD) via clear QAM? I am in San Jose, zip code 95132, and can no longer find these channels on my second TV's QAM tuner (after rescanning channels). They both show up on my cable box at tuned frequency: 561 MHz. I believe this coincides with channel 80. The silicondust website does not appear to have the updated Comcast QAM channel mappings for my zip code.



I'm in the 95050 area and it seemed like KQEDHD (9-1 on my tuner) was really glitchy this afternoon (garbled and such). I was on my way out the door, so I didn't have much time to troubleshoot and/or check the Ch 709 clear QAM version.


I wonder if they are doing something with the broadcast HD channels that is affecting service somehow? More later on once I find some time to check things out.


Pretty big bummer the clear QAM channels are mostly gone... but hey, it was something for nothing, so it was just a matter of time. Boxee here I come!


----------



## rjb

I too have lost local HD channels KGO and KQED on QAM. They used to be at 117.1 and 117.2, which is where the silicondust site still shows them, but even after a rescan, KGO HD and KQED HD are not found by my tuner (a Samsung T451). Fortunately, the silicondust site pointed me to the correct channels for KPIX HD--75.1, and KTVU HD--75.2, which I could access by manually entering the numbers on my remote (they used to be at 114, I believe).


I live in El Cerrito (94530); if anyone in my area has found where Comcast has moved KGO HD and KQED HD, would you please post the results here? I would be deeply grateful, since those are the two channels I watch the most.


----------



## walk

Standard HSI (I believe they call it "Performance") is 12m/2m it's about $58/mo without CATV. This used to be 6m/x by the way, so it's hard to complain even though it's quite expensive - but that's also why I see no reason to pay more for a faster tier... even though they keep spamming my mailbox with their "Xfinity" mailers..


This is what I got runing that gizmo..


Estimating capacity:

Upstream: 4416 Kbps.

Downstream: 21092 Kbps.


Upstream: Burst size: 4840-4923 KB;

Shaping rate: 2128 Kbps.


Downstream: Burst size: 9573-9939 KB;

Shaping rate: 12768 Kbps.


----------



## edsondesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18540953
> 
> 
> Not sure about the speed but the bill says 12m. Plenty of speed for me even when downloading a new Linux distro.
> 
> 
> My bill is 14.90 limited basic
> 
> 42.95 internet
> 
> and I added a High Def cable box for 8.00.
> 
> 
> Total $67.55 after fees, taxes, and Franchise Fee, whatever that is........



I'm not a "pro", just found this site by luck. My remote stations I was receiving in Marin with Limited Basic Cable from Comcast "blacked out" this week. Now I understand why! Question: I have 32" Sony Bravia that's a few years old. It has Cable Card. I got the impression from these posts that I can get those stations over 35 back with a cable box or Cable Card- (just not in HD unless I move to higher service plan.) But Comcast told me that even renting a cable box for $8.00 a month or their Cable Cards for $1.70 a month, I wont get those channels back. They assured me those channels are gone forever unless I switch to higher plan. Is this correct? Are you getting those channels over 35 back with Limited plan by just adding cable box or card?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## edsondesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18537898
> 
> 
> Comcast bill in Cupertino for limited Basic and Performance (12m) HSI.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic = $15.75
> 
> Modem Lease = $5.00
> 
> Performance (12m)= $42,95
> 
> 
> Taxes and Fees = $1.56
> 
> 
> Total Bill = $65.26.
> 
> 
> Take $5.00 off if you have your own modem.
> 
> 
> The HSI is discounted (amount not shown on bill) because of the Cable TV subscription. Last I saw, it cost about $1.00 more to add Limited Basic to HSI due to the discount.
> 
> 
> Greg



I'm not a "pro", just found this site by luck. My remote stations I was receiving in Marin with Limited Basic Cable from Comcast "blacked out" this week. Now I understand why! Question: I have 32" Sony Bravia that's a few years old. It has Cable Card. I got the impression from these posts that I can get those stations over 35 back with a cable box or Cable Card- (just not in HD unless I move to higher service plan.) But Comcast told me that even renting a cable box for $8.00 a month or their Cable Cards for $1.70 a month, I wont get those channels back. They assured me those channels are gone forever unless I switch to higher plan. Is this correct? Are you getting those channels over 35 back with Limited plan by just adding cable box or card?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edsondesign* /forum/post/18564488
> 
> 
> I'm not a "pro", just found this site by luck. My remote stations I was receiving in Marin with Limited Basic Cable from Comcast "blacked out" this week. Now I understand why! Question: I have 32" Sony Bravia that's a few years old. It has Cable Card. I got the impression from these posts that I can get those stations over 35 back with a cable box or Cable Card- (just not in HD unless I move to higher service plan.) But Comcast told me that even renting a cable box for $8.00 a month or their Cable Cards for $1.70 a month, I wont get those channels back. They assured me those channels are gone forever unless I switch to higher plan. Is this correct? Are you getting those channels over 35 back with Limited plan by just adding cable box or card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Limited basic only covers channels 2 through 34 analog.

The reason you were able to get channels above 35 before was because Comcast did not put them in the 30-70 channel range that is killed by the limited basic notch filter on your cable. They could not because that range was filled with the analog extended basic channels. Comcast chose not to encrypt them, so you were able to view them with your digital TV.

For a while, Comcast let this go as they assumed there were not that many people with limited basic that also had a digital TV.


So, yes, you will have to go to a larger plan and actually pay for those extra channels if you want them.

It was a nice freebie while it lasted, but that is all it was.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheaptv* /forum/post/18551214
> 
> 
> Has anyone lost Comcast HD channels 707 (KGODT) and 709 (KQEDHD) via clear QAM? I am in San Jose, zip code 95132, and can no longer find these channels on my second TV's QAM tuner (after rescanning channels). They both show up on my cable box at tuned frequency: 561 MHz. I believe this coincides with channel 80. The silicondust website does not appear to have the updated Comcast QAM channel mappings for my zip code.



Yes, the HD locals KPIX, KQED, KGO, KTVU have all had problems at various times for me on my Panasonic Plasma's tuner over the last week or so in Los Altos. The audio tends to break up with no picture on KQED and the others just show Poor Signal Quality on the TV's internal tuner. I use a distribution amp before an 8 way splitter in my house so all jacks should have the same signal level. My S3 Tivo has no problems tuning these channels. My HDHomerun also has no problems. I think the tuner in the Panny is just not that good and the signals are close to the cliff edge of reception.


- Mike


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18564994
> 
> 
> Limited basic only covers channels 2 through 34 analog.
> 
> The reason you were able to get channels above 35 before was because Comcast did not put them in the 30-70 channel range that is killed by the limited basic notch filter on your cable. They could not because that range was filled with the analog extended basic channels. Comcast chose not to encrypt them, so you were able to view them with your digital TV.
> 
> For a while, Comcast let this go as they assumed there were not that many people with limited basic that also had a digital TV.
> 
> 
> So, yes, you will have to go to a larger plan and actually pay for those extra channels if you want them.
> 
> It was a nice freebie while it lasted, but that is all it was.



Sorry to ask again, but is there any place where I can get clear and concise information about each of the different plans that Comcast offers? I tried looking at their site, but it seems designed to upsell me on stuff I don't want. Is there a package that just has some of the expanded basic channels in HD? The kids, in particular, will sometimes watch Cartoon Network.


----------



## edsondesign




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18564994
> 
> 
> Limited basic only covers channels 2 through 34 analog.
> 
> The reason you were able to get channels above 35 before was because Comcast did not put them in the 30-70 channel range that is killed by the limited basic notch filter on your cable. They could not because that range was filled with the analog extended basic channels. Comcast chose not to encrypt them, so you were able to view them with your digital TV.
> 
> For a while, Comcast let this go as they assumed there were not that many people with limited basic that also had a digital TV.
> 
> 
> So, yes, you will have to go to a larger plan and actually pay for those extra channels if you want them.
> 
> It was a nice freebie while it lasted, but that is all it was.



Thanks for clarifying. It's unfortunate to lose those upper channels. However, I still don't understand what the advantage is of a cable box or cable card. Even after the encrypting, I still get HD channels to 48 and some upper channels like CSPAN-- with just my limited service and no cable box or card. What would I gain from adding them?


I'm curious because several posters indicate using a box or card extends their limited service. I also have internet service with Comcast, if that means anything.


Appreciate any tip out there...


----------



## walk

More Faux-vision from KNTV 11 tonight.... when is their contract up? Bring back KTVU!


----------



## mazman49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/18567141
> 
> 
> More Faux-vision from KNTV 11 tonight.... when is their contract up? Bring back KTVU!



I agree! I contacted the Giants after last Friday's Faux-vision and their response was a basic "so what". My email to KNTV went unanswered. Any idea how much money KNTV saving by not showing the game in HD?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazman49* /forum/post/18567224
> 
> 
> I agree! I contacted the Giants after last Friday's Faux-vision and their response was a basic "so what". My email to KNTV went unanswered. Any idea how much money KNTV saving by not showing the game in HD?



Give us more. Did they try to say it really WAS HD? And how did you contact them?


I'm a Giants season ticket holder, and I sometimes have success on smaller issues going through my designated Giants sales rep. This is obvious a big issue. But it might help to get the message through to the people on the business side.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edsondesign* /forum/post/18564477
> 
> 
> I'm not a "pro", just found this site by luck. My remote stations I was receiving in Marin with Limited Basic Cable from Comcast "blacked out" this week. Now I understand why! Question: I have 32" Sony Bravia that's a few years old. It has Cable Card. I got the impression from these posts that I can get those stations over 35 back with a cable box or Cable Card- (just not in HD unless I move to higher service plan.) But Comcast told me that even renting a cable box for $8.00 a month or their Cable Cards for $1.70 a month, I wont get those channels back. They assured me those channels are gone forever unless I switch to higher plan. Is this correct? Are you getting those channels over 35 back with Limited plan by just adding cable box or card?



No. Now that they have 'improved' their service to exclude all those nice extras just adding a HD box does nothing. I originally added the HD box as I wanted to be sure to get all the HD channels that were available to my main TV which was an older DLP without a digital tuner.


I now have an LCD TV with a digital tuner so the HD cable box has been moved to the front bedroom/office where it was driving an old 27inch Panasonic tube TV which had no digital tuner. That is now gone so I suppose I could return the box and reduce my bill by 8 bucks but it is nice to have it around just to verify that all my digital TVs are getting nice signals.

Count is up to six now, counting my PC monitors.


I'm still getting a batch of FM stations on the cable box and my QAM TVs which is nice. I added a distribution amp to ensure that I get adequate signals all around this house.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/18565516
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but is there any place where I can get clear and concise information about each of the different plans that Comcast offers? I tried looking at their site, but it seems designed to upsell me on stuff I don't want. Is there a package that just has some of the expanded basic channels in HD? The kids, in particular, will sometimes watch Cartoon Network.



I could get no useful information from their web site. Best you can do is call their sales reps and ask. I'm not sure you'd get a straight answer there either though.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/18565516
> 
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but is there any place where I can get clear and concise information about each of the different plans that Comcast offers? I tried looking at their site, but it seems designed to upsell me on stuff I don't want. Is there a package that just has some of the expanded basic channels in HD? The kids, in particular, will sometimes watch Cartoon Network.



For being the largest ISP in the country, Comcast's websites are completely worthless when it comes to getting information about their products and prices.


Your best bet, in my opinion, is to go to the local office where they should have channel lineup cards and price sheets that will cover just about everything.


The package you're probably looking for is Digital Starter, but check the lineup sheet I've uploaded.


Scans of the price sheet and channel lineup for the Santa Rosa Comcast system are below. Keep in mind that prices and channel listings for the Limited Basic package will vary across the bay area, the rest of the package prices and channel lineups should be pretty accurate no matter where you are in the bay area. Note that these listings are dated Feb '10 for the channel lineup and Summer '09 for the price list.


As I noted above, you will gain the most knowledge by visiting your local Comcast office, and be sure you ask if they have any promos going on. As an example, I got Digital Starter($59.95) for only $29.95 by just asking at the counter one day, that's only about $12 more than what I was paying for Limited Basic alone.


The last image is in the next post as AVS only allows 5 per post.


----------



## Keenan

Last channel listing image.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude* /forum/post/18568428
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting a batch of FM stations on the cable box and my QAM TVs which is nice. I added a distribution amp to ensure that I get adequate signals all around this house.



I think Santa Rosa is one of the very few Comcast systems in the bay area that still gets FM via the cable hookup, it's been eliminated in most all the others areas. We get it because it was a stipulation in the franchise agreement, I would expect to see them disappear next time around.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18569172
> 
> 
> I think Santa Rosa is one of the very few Comcast systems in the bay area that still gets FM via the cable hookup, it's been eliminated in most all the others areas. We get it because it was a stipulation in the franchise agreement, I would expect to see them disappear next time around.



Still got them here in the Milpitas area and the last time I listen to them was..... Never !!


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Same here, stopped listening to KFOG many years ago and never went back to radio.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18569148
> 
> 
> For being the largest ISP in the country, Comcast's websites are completely worthless when it comes to getting information about their products and prices.
> 
> 
> Your best bet, in my opinion, is to go to the local office where they should have channel lineup cards and price sheets that will cover just about everything.
> 
> 
> The package you're probably looking for is Digital Starter, but check the lineup sheet I've uploaded.
> 
> 
> Scans of the price sheet and channel lineup for the Santa Rosa Comcast system are below. Keep in mind that prices and channel listings for the Limited Basic package will vary across the bay area, the rest of the package prices and channel lineups should be pretty accurate no matter where you are in the bay area. Note that these listings are dated Feb '10 for the channel lineup and Summer '09 for the price list.
> 
> 
> As I noted above, you will gain the most knowledge by visiting your local Comcast office, and be sure you ask if they have any promos going on. As an example, I got Digital Starter($59.95) for only $29.95 by just asking at the counter one day, that's only about $12 more than what I was paying for Limited Basic alone.
> 
> 
> The last image is in the next post as AVS only allows 5 per post.



OK. Thanks for the tips. I'll find some time to stop by the office.


----------



## Fizzboom

I would like to know if there is a list of frequencies vs Comcast channels in the San Jose are? For instance, my HDTV says the frequency for KQED9-HD is 561000 KHz w/ QAM256 Modulation.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18568372
> 
> 
> Give us more. Did they try to say it really WAS HD? And how did you contact them?
> 
> 
> I'm a Giants season ticket holder, and I sometimes have success on smaller issues going through my designated Giants sales rep. This is obvious a big issue. But it might help to get the message through to the people on the business side.



Yeah some of us here last year had a little letter writing mini-campaign and I did get responses from both the Giants and KNTV but both basically amounted to either "sorry" or "we're working on getting more games in HD, stay tuned!!" etc...


Lip service, I'd call it...


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/18577711
> 
> 
> Yeah some of us here last year had a little letter writing mini-campaign and I did get responses from both the Giants and KNTV but both basically amounted to either "sorry" or "we're working on getting more games in HD, stay tuned!!" etc...
> 
> 
> Lip service, I'd call it...



I did a little research online over the weekend. Reminded myself that this is in fact the THIRD season of a three-season contract making KNTV the "exclusive broadcast partner." I doubt we can do anything about this problem this year, but maybe it can become a bargaining chip for the Giants to use with KNTV when they renegotiate.


Had a hard time actually finding the 2010 KNTV schedule. They are too ashamed of their product, I would guess, to post something on their site. I managed to find this listing over at an mlb.com forum:


Fri April 2 7:00pm Oakland at SF (Exhibition game)

Sat April 10 7:00pm Atlanta at SF (HD)

Fri April 16 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers (HD)

Fri April 23 7:00pm St. Louis at SF

Fri April 30 7:00pm Colorado at SF

Fri May 14 7:00pm Houston at SF

Fri May 21 7:00pm SF at Oakland (HD)

Fri May 28 7:00pm Arizona at SF

Fri June 11 7:00pm Oakland at SF (HD)

Fri June 25 7:00pm Boston at SF (HD)

Tue June 29 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)

Fri July 16 7:00pm NY Mets at SF

Mon July 19 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers (HD)

Fri July 30 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)

Tue Aug 10 7:00pm Chicago Cubs at SF

Fri Aug 13 7:00pm San Diego at SF

Fri Aug 20 5:00pm SF at St. Louis

Sat Aug 28 6:00pm Arizona at SF

Fri, Sept 3 7:00pm SF at LA Dodgers (HD)

Thur Sept 16 7:00pm LA Dodgers at SF (HD)


And thus the 20-game schedule, with only 10 of those games in actual HD. Pretty pathetic.


The original post of the schedule is at:

KNTV Giants Schedule 2010


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fizzboom* /forum/post/18574782
> 
> 
> I would like to know if there is a list of frequencies vs Comcast channels in the San Jose are? For instance, my HDTV says the frequency for KQED9-HD is 561000 KHz w/ QAM256 Modulation.



SiliconDust.com has a (not particularly reliable) mapping of comcast channel number to physical channel number.

You can get a physical channel number to frequency table from many on-line sources, one of them is here: http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html 


The following is the listing I constructed for limited basic in 95127:
Code:


Code:


+--------+-----------+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+
| freqid | serviceid | xmltvid | channum | callsign | name                                      |
+--------+-----------+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+
| 98     |        12 |         | 998     | COLOR    | CTCH (color bars)                         |
| 85     |        10 |         | 23      | QVC      | QVC                                       |
| 98     |        11 |         | 1       | OnDemand | OnDemand                                  |
| 80     |         3 |         | 9.6     | LIF/ENC  | LIF/ENC                                   |
| 77     |      8101 |         | 999     | COLOR    | CTCH (color bars)                         |
| 85     |         9 |         | 11      | HSN      | Animal Planet                             |
| 85     |         1 | 10161   | 22      | CSPAN    | Cable Satellite Public Affairs Network    |
| 85     |         2 | 10162   | 109     | CSPAN2   | Cable Satellite Public Affairs Network 2  |
| 89     |        10 | 10345   | 12      | KBCW     | KBCW                                      |
| 90     |         3 | 10381   | 21      | KCNS     | KCNS                                      |
| 89     |         6 | 10418   | 14      | KDTV     | KDTV                                      |
| 89     |         9 | 10457   | 19      | KTNC     | KTNC                                      |
| 89     |         4 | 10479   | 7       | KGO      | KGO                                       |
| 92     |         2 | 10507   | 6       | KICU     | KICU                                      |
| 92     |         5 | 10562   | 16      | KKPX     | ION                                       |
| 90     |         2 | 10582   | 32      | KMTP     | KMTP                                      |
| 92     |         1 | 10600   | 3       | KNTV     | KNTV                                      |
| 89     |         7 | 10619   | 13      | KOFY     | KOFY                                      |
| 89     |         3 | 10641   | 5       | KPIX     | KPIX                                      |
| 89     |         5 | 10653   | 9       | KQED     | KQED                                      |
| 89     |         2 | 10672   | 4       | KRON     | KRON                                      |
| 100    |        12 | 10680   | 24      | KSBW     | KSBW                                      |
| 92     |         3 | 10703   | 18      | KSTS     | KSTS                                      |
| 92     |         4 | 10717   | 10      | KTEH     | KTEH                                      |
| 89     |         8 | 10736   | 8       | KTSF     | KTSF                                      |
| 89     |         1 | 10760   | 2       | KTVU     | KTVU                                      |
| 71     |         3 | 12500   | 29      | DSC      | The Discovery Channel (Pacific)           |
| 90     |         5 | 14752   | 20      | KFSF     | KFSF                                      |
| 73     |         5 | 14755   | 128     | BLOOM    | Bloomberg Business Television             |
| 98     |         3 | 14948   | 164     | SHOPNBC  | ShopNBC                                   |
| 107    |        13 | 15223   | 108     | CALCHAN  | California Channel                        |
| 122    |        10 | 15952   | 81      | VERSUS   | Versus                                    |
| 87     |         7 | 16604   | 410     | JWLTV    | Jewelry Television by ACN                 |
| 87     |         4 | 17098   | 33      | WGNAMER  | WGN America                               |
| 98     |        13 | 18517   | 168     | ATN      | GEMS TV                                   |
| 90     |         6 | 18982   | 25      | KTLN     | KTLN                                      |
| 78     |         2 | 19571   | 2.1     | KTVU-TV  | KTVU-TV                                   |
| 78     |         1 | 19572   | 5.1     | KPIX-DT  | KPIX-DT                                   |
| 80     |         1 | 19574   | 7.1     | KGO-HD   | KGO-HD                                    |
| 74     |         5 | 19575   | 44.1    | KBCW-DT  | KBCW-DT                                   |
| 100    |         7 | 20079   | 26.0    | LOAC     | Local Access                              |
| 74     |         1 | 20547   | 4.2     | KRON HD  | KRON HD                                   |
| 119    |         1 | 21650   | 36.1    | KICU-HD  | KICU-HD                                   |
| 94     |         9 | 21762   | 62      | HISTP    | History                                   |
| 79     |         1 | 21785   | 11.1    | KNTV-HD  | KNTV-HD                                   |
| 100    |        10 | 22141   | 27      | EDAC027  | Educational Access - EDAC027              |
| 100    |         5 | 22142   | 28      | EDAC028  | Educational Access                        |
| 100    |         6 | 22239   | 26      | GOAC026  | Government Access - GOAC026               |
| 100    |         8 | 23412   | 104     | LOOR104  | CHNSB(Comcast Hometown Network South Bay) |
| 100    |         4 | 23590   | 15      | COAC015  | Community Access - COAC015                |
| 80     |         2 | 24344   | 9.1     | KQED-HD  | KQED-HD                                   |
| 80     |         7 | 30833   | 7.2     | LIVWELL  | LIVWELL                                   |
| 94     |        11 | 34215   | 67      | HGTVP    | Home & Garden Television (Pacific)        |
| 90     |         8 | 35278   | 190     | KQEDDT3  | KQEDDT3 KQED World (KQED-DT3)             |
| 79     |         6 | 35375   | 65.1    | ION_KKP  | ION_KKPXHD                                |
| 90     |         4 | 35545   | 17      | KCSMDT   | KCSMDT                                    |
| 100    |        11 | 36151   | 11.4    | NBCPlus  | NBCWeather                                |
| 79     |         2 | 36151   | 11.2    | NBC Wea  | NBC Wea                                   |
| 96     |         1 | 43282   | 199     | KFTYDT   | KFTYDT (KFTY-DT)                          |
| 100    |         1 | 43377   | 111     | TVGC     | TV Guide Network (Pacific)                |
| 123    |        40 | 43801   | 116     | CSNP     | Comcast Sportsnet Plus                    |
| 96     |        10 | 44192   | 960     | FM-KQED  | FM-KQED                                   |
| 96     |        25 | 44193   | 975     | FM-KUFX  | FM-KUFX                                   |
| 96     |        11 | 47694   | 961     | FM-KRCB  | FM-KRCB                                   |
| 96     |        12 | 47695   | 962     | FM-KCSM  | FM-KCSM                                   |
| 96     |        13 | 47696   | 963     | FM-KSJO  | FM-KSJO                                   |
| 96     |        14 | 47698   | 964     | FM-KNGY  | FM-KNGY                                   |
| 96     |        15 | 47699   | 965     | FM-KRZZ  | FM-KRZZ                                   |
| 96     |        16 | 47700   | 966     | FM-KJZY  | FM-KJZY                                   |
| 96     |        17 | 47701   | 967     | FM-KPFA  | FM-KPFA                                   |
| 96     |        18 | 47702   | 968     | FM-KBAY  | FM-KBAY                                   |
| 96     |        19 | 47703   | 969     | FM-KYLD  | FM-KYLD                                   |
| 96     |        20 | 47704   | 970     | FM-KRTY  | FM-KRTY                                   |
| 96     |        21 | 47705   | 971     | FM-KZBR  | FM-KZBR                                   |
| 96     |        22 | 47706   | 972     | FM-KOIT  | FM-KOIT                                   |
| 96     |        23 | 47707   | 973     | FM-KLLC  | FM-KLLC                                   |
| 96     |        24 | 47708   | 974     | FM-KISQ  | FM-KISQ                                   |
| 96     |        26 | 47709   | 976     | FM-KSOL  | FM-KSOL                                   |
| 96     |        27 | 47710   | 977     | FM-KFRC  | FM-KFRC                                   |
| 96     |        28 | 47711   | 978     | FM-KZST  | FM-KZST                                   |
| 96     |        29 | 47712   | 979     | FM-KBRG  | FM-KBRG                                   |
| 96     |        30 | 47713   | 980     | FM-KIOI  | FM-KIOI                                   |
| 96     |        31 | 47714   | 981     | FM-KDFC  | FM-KDFC                                   |
| 96     |        32 | 47715   | 982     | FM-KBLX  | FM-KBLX                                   |
| 96     |        33 | 47716   | 983     | FM-KKSF  | FM-KKSF                                   |
| 96     |        34 | 47717   | 984     | FM-KFOG  | FM-KFOG                                   |
| 96     |        35 | 47718   | 985     | FM-KMHX  | FM-KMHX                                   |
| 96     |        36 | 47719   | 986     | FM-KITS  | FM-KITS                                   |
| 96     |        37 | 47721   | 987     | FM-KMEL  | FM-KMEL                                   |
| 96     |        38 | 47722   | 988     | FM-KEZR  | FM-KEZR                                   |
| 96     |        39 | 47723   | 989     | FM-KSAN  | FM-KSAN                                   |
| 80     |         8 | 49937   | 7.3     | KGOACCU  | KGOACCU                                   |
| 78     |         3 | 50439   | 2.2     | KTVU-SD  | KTVU-SD                                   |
| 119    |         3 | 50459   | 36.2    | KICU SD  | KICU SD KEMS                              |
| 96     |         6 | 56658   | 196     | KOFYDT4  | KOFYDT4 (KOFY-DT4)                        |
| 120    |        14 | 57829   | 103     | LEAC103  | Leased Access-LEAC103                     |
| 90     |        10 | 58519   | 192     | KTEHDT4  | KTEHDT4 (KTEH-DT4)                        |
| 90     |         9 | 60544   | 191     | KTEHDT5  | KTEHDT5 (KTEH-DT5)                        |
| 79     |         3 | 61388   | 11.3    | KNTV US  | KNTV US                                   |
+--------+-----------+---------+---------+----------+-------------------------------------------+

This is a MythTV database dump, so it is not sorted in any way.


----------



## Keenan

Wow, I'm not even a Giants fan, but that listing is extremely pathetic, especially that it's now 2010 and not 2001. I had thought that it was only a few games that were not HD, but that's awful. Just goes to show you, it's about the advertising dollars they can get and not the viewers preference for image quality that counts. KNTV can talk about the cost of HD blah, blah, blah - but it's 2010 and KNTV is an NBC owned and operated station in the No. 6 TV market in the nation, there's no excuse for not having every one of those games in HD.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast Adds High Definition Feeds of Univision, TeleFutura and Telemundo to Northern California Channel Line Up in Advance of World Cup Soccer



> Quote:
> Hispanic Networks Are Latest Additions to Comcast's Ever Growing HD Channel Slate and Thousands of HD Choices On Demand
> 
> 
> LIVERMORE, Calif., May 3 /PRNewswire/ -- Comcast Corporation (Nasdaq: CMCSK, CMCSA) http://comcastcalifornia.mediaroom.com/ , one of the nation's leading providers of entertainment, information and communications services, today announced that it will launch three new Hispanic high-definition (HD) networks in Northern California on Cinco de Mayo (see below for list of areas, network affiliates and channel numbers). Beginning May 5th, Univision HD ( http://www.univision.com/ ), TeleFutura HD ( http://www.univision.com/ ), and Telemundo HD ( http://msnlatino.telemundo.com/ ) will be available on the Limited Basic HD service level to residential homes and businesses in the San Francisco Bay Area; and Univision HD and TeleFutura HD will launch to Limited Basic HD residential and business customers in Central California.
> 
> 
> The addition of the new HD channels, in advance of the 2010 FIFA World Cup, continues Comcast's commitment of launching more HD channels following recent digital upgrades of customers from analog to digital and the launch of XFINITY in California. XFINITY is about offering customers more HD, more speed, more choice and more control over their services.
> 
> 
> Comcast customers who currently have access to the standard-definition feeds of Univision, TeleFutura and Telemundo affiliates will automatically receive the HD versions of the networks, if they have HD service and HD equipment. The three HD networks will be available throughout Comcast's Bay Area systems with the exception of Half Moon Bay, Isleton, Mendocino and Santa Cruz/Scotts Valley. The two new HD networks launching in Central California will not be available in the Chico/Oroville, Coalinga, Gustine, Planada or Sonora/Tuolumne areas. In Central California, two Music Choice music channels will move channel locations to make room for the two new HD networks (see details below).
> 
> 
> "These are some of the most-watched networks in the country and we're excited to offer their compelling programming, including their coverage of the upcoming 2010 FIFA World Cup, to Comcast's California customers in crystal-clear HD," said Bryan Byrd, Director of Communications for Comcast California. "Comcast continues to deliver the most HD viewing choices with our robust lineup of HD linear channels and thousands of HD choices available to watch at any time via Comcast's video-on-demand library."
> 
> 
> Comcast has added more than 80 new channels in the San Francisco Bay Area in the last few months after completing a digital migration which offered digital upgrades to Standard Cable customers to migrate from analog to digital, and converted channels 35 and above to a digitally delivered format. Customers in the Central California Area will experience the same benefits as Comcast's ongoing digital migration reclaims analog bandwidth to allow the company to provide more products and services to customers, such as faster Internet speeds, more networks, dozens of international and multicultural language channels, and more ON DEMAND content.
> 
> 
> For more information about Comcast's programming, customers can call 1-800-COMCAST or visit http://www.comcast.com .
> 
> 
> NEW HIGH-DEFINITION (HD) NETWORKS
> 
> 
> List of Areas, Network Affiliates and Channel Numbers
> 
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA:
> 
> 
> KDTV (Univision) HD 714
> 
> 
> KFSF (TeleFutura) HD 716
> 
> 
> KSTS-AN (Telemundo) HD 710*
> 
> 
> *KSTS-AN (Telemundo) HD will appear on Channel 713 in Berkeley, Brentwood, El Cerrito, Hercules, Pittsburg and Richmond.


----------



## walk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18577918
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm not even a Giants fan, but that listing is extremely pathetic, especially that it's now 2010 and not 2001.



It's not even 2006







Fortunately the majority of games are carried on CSN-Bay Area and it appears from the listing that ALL games will be in HD.

http://www.csnbayarea.com/pages/schedule_giants 


Though DirecTV customers may not get all in HD - but so far they have all been HD and I don't see any *asterisk games listed like last year so.. fingers crossed.


----------



## sum_random_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walk* /forum/post/18578467
> 
> 
> Though DirecTV customers may not get all in HD - but so far they have all been HD and I don't see any *asterisk games listed like last year so.. fingers crossed.



According to CSN Bay Area, DirecTV has tied into their fiber feeds and now will have all Giants (and I think A's) games in HD for the rest of the season. Both CSN channels are supposed to be full time in HD on D* within the month. Now I haven't heard an acutal date attached to it, but D* always seems to launch channels on Weds so I would guess it will be a Weds.


----------



## fxhomie

What's the box? Is it an RNG110?


----------



## fxhomie

With the RNG110 turned on (green light): press Power, than Menu on the remote. This gets you into the User Settings menu. The Auto Pillarbox setting will give you the black bars on the sides in 4:3 ratio. There are other settings you can play with too.


----------



## fxhomie

You're welcome. I had to call Comcast to get this info b/c no manual is included with the box.


----------



## maddog510

Is it possible for Comcast to replace the coax cable coming from my garage to the wall outlet in my bedroom?


----------



## fxhomie

Sure, will cost around $25. This might not be necessary if signal strength is adequate. But if the attenuation is large enough to cause signal degradation, then by all means replace.


I have RG-59 running into the second, smaller HDTV and the pic is great. Of course, the run is only 5' from the outside box.


----------



## jwpottberg

For the first time in many weeks my 3400 had its guide hangup problem again sometime last night. All listings TBA and the message count is no longer incrementing. A few months ago this was happening a lot, but lately it has been stable, up to today. Anybody experiencing similar system problems, or is it just an intermitent box problem?


Thanks

Jim


----------



## Keenan

New channel numbering scheme being rolled out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18576965
> 
> 
> Comcast has developed a Master Channel Lineup (MCLU) that will be deployed across the country over the next year or so. All channels will be grouped by genre.
> 
> 
> - 99 and Below: Will remain the same with channel numbers decided by the local market. All channels in this range will be replicated in higher channel numbers.
> 
> 
> - 100's: News, Local, and Public Service, Educational, Government.
> 
> 
> - 200's: General Entertainment and Lifestyle cable channels (FX, TNT, Discovery, etc)
> 
> 
> - 300's: General Entertainment and Lifestyle cable channels (Lifetime, A&E, TLC, shopping channels etc)
> 
> 
> - 400's: Music Channels
> 
> 
> - 500's: Kids and Religious channels
> 
> 
> - 600's and 700's: Sports
> 
> 
> - 800's: Movies and PPV
> 
> 
> - 900's: Premium channels
> 
> 
> - HD channels will move to the 1000's with the same channel number as the SD version + 1000.
> 
> 
> - International Channels will be in the 2000's.
> 
> 
> 
> A few systems in Indiana will test the new lineup in June. Probably in Tuscon and Salt Lake City, too.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18582492
> 
> 
> Answers on the MCLU new channel locations:
> 
> *Will RSN's stay in the local range?*
> 
> All channels currently 99 below will stay where they are and be replicated in higher channel numbers. RSNs will be in the sports section. Each RSN has a separate channel number in the MCLU, so it can facilitate adding out of market RSNs in the future.
> 
> *Will part time over flows get fixed channel numbers and not share channels any more?*
> 
> The sports section has a section for RSN overflows that will be used for these overflow channels.
> 
> *What will Chicago area do CSN + sd uses cltv (hold over from the analog days and FSN days) And CSN + HD uses info HD (looping help videos) used to be MOJO HD?*
> 
> Local issue. Both CLTV and Info HD would be local channels so they most likely will be in the local section. (100's for CLTV and 1100's for Info HD).
> 
> *Will they add CLTV HD? make CSN + have it's own channle / info sd? CSN + needs to be on the dta's. Why is it missing there?*
> 
> Local issue that has nothing to do with the MCLU.
> 
> *Where will HD only channels fit in full time ones?*
> 
> HD only channels like MGM HD, Palladia, Universal HD, etc.. will have a channel number in the appropriate genre section in the HD range. Since these are HD only channels there obviously would not be a corresponding 3 digit SD channel number.
> 
> *Part time HD only channels stuff like PPV HD (events) PPV HD 2 (events) game 1 HD (sports) game 2 HD (sports) team HD (sports)?*
> 
> PPV 1 and 2 HD have spots in the HD Movies and PPV section (1800's)
> 
> 
> Game 1 and 2 and TEAM HD have spots in the HD Sports section (1700's).


----------



## Persil

This MCLU seems like a reasonable plan. But, it will suck to have to be using 4 digit numbers for HD. It seems like the cable box could take care of this for you. Instead of a whole separate set of numbers, why not just automatically tune in the HD version if you have HD and the SD version if you don't? Obviously the box knows what it is capable of receiving (and can be configured to know what your TV is capable of doing if you're twisted enough to pay for HD box but only have SD screen).


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/18583679
> 
> 
> This MCLU seems like a reasonable plan. But, it will suck to have to be using 4 digit numbers for HD. It seems like the cable box could take care of this for you. Instead of a whole separate set of numbers, why not just automatically tune in the HD version if you have HD and the SD version if you don't? Obviously the box knows what it is capable of receiving (and can be configured to know what your TV is capable of doing if you're twisted enough to pay for HD box but only have SD screen).



This may sound silly, but there may be times when you want an SD signal over an HD one (for example, if, like me, you have a DVD recorder that chokes on HD signals) and other times when you want the HD signal.


-- Don


----------



## Keenan

Or when you're watching a non-HD KNTV broadcast of a Giants game.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxhomie* /forum/post/18581958
> 
> 
> Sure, will cost around $25. This might not be necessary if signal strength is adequate. But if the attenuation is large enough to cause signal degradation, then by all means replace.
> 
> 
> I have RG-59 running into the second, smaller HDTV and the pic is great. Of course, the run is only 5' from the outside box.



Well I live in a 2 story house & I wanted to have RG-6 feeding to the upstairs.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18582851
> 
> 
> New channel numbering scheme being rolled out.




Given how flaky the units are presently in their response to button pushes on the remotes I cringe at the thought of how many 4-digit channels are going to end up being 3-digit 'oopsies'










Oh, can the existing DVRs and HD boxes display 4 digits?


----------



## russwong

Looks like they finally got to SF and have blocked the other channels from being in the clear. The broadcast channels are still in the clear...


Russ


----------



## ChoppedBroccoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18585869
> 
> 
> Looks like they finally got to SF and have blocked the other channels from being in the clear. The broadcast channels are still in the clear...
> 
> 
> Russ



I think I'm noticing this too. Either that, or I have no idea where the channels got remapped to.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Beginning in the next year or so will be our Master Channel Line-Up and the most of our local channels will move just like OTA TV, here is a list of our local channel changes:


KNTV will move from 3 to 11

KICU will move from 6 to 36

KTSF will move from 8 to 26

KTEH will move from 10 to 54

KBCW will move from 12 to 44

KOFY will move from 13 to 20

KKPX will move from 16 to 65

KCSM will move from 17 to 43

KSTS will move from 18 to 48

KTNC will move from 19 to 42

KFSF will move from 20 to 66

KCNS will move from 21 to 38

KTLN will move from 25 to 68

KFTY will move from 199 to 50

KTVU-HD will move from 702 to 1002

KNTV-HD will move from 703 to 1011

KRON-HD will move from 704 to 1004

KPIX-HD will move from 705 to 1005

KICU-HD will move from 706 to 1036

KGO-HD will move from 707 to 1007

KQED-HD will move from 709 to 1009

KSTS-HD will move from 710 to 1048

KKPX-HD will move from 711 to 1065

KBCW-HD will move from 712 to 1044

KDTV-HD will move from 714 to 1014

KFSF-HD will move from 716 to 1066


----------



## maddog510

Will Comcast add ABC & FOX shows to On Demand in HD soon?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18582537
> 
> 
> For the first time in many weeks my 3400 had its guide hangup problem again sometime last night. All listings TBA and the message count is no longer incrementing. A few months ago this was happening a lot, but lately it has been stable, up to today. Anybody experiencing similar system problems, or is it just an intermitent box problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim



Had the same problem with my 3400-250gb box. If unplugging the box doesn't resolve the issue, call Comcast and have them send a "factory default settings" signal to the box(I don't know the correct term for the signal but they'll know what to do).


Doing this fixed my random resets and TBA guide error for about 6 months. Then it happened again so I just went to a Comcast store and exchanged it for the newer 320gb version.


The guy who helped me out said the DCX3400/250's have been getting a lot of problems regarding software updates and that the DCX3400/320 are much more stable.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sum_random_fan* /forum/post/18578620
> 
> 
> According to CSN Bay Area, DirecTV has tied into their fiber feeds and now will have all Giants (and I think A's) games in HD for the rest of the season. Both CSN channels are supposed to be full time in HD on D* within the month. Now I haven't heard an acutal date attached to it, but D* always seems to launch channels on Weds so I would guess it will be a Weds.



Thanks so much for this information! Somebody posted over in the D* thread that the new satellite that will transmit the additional HD channels is now being moved into its transmitting position.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18583793
> 
> 
> Or when you're watching a non-HD KNTV broadcast of a Giants game.



As much whining as I do about the faux-HD broadcasts, they do appear (to my eyes) to be native 16:9 broadcasts, even if only 480i. Put another way, I don't think they are stretching a 4:3 broadcast the way that, say, TBS-HD or AMC-HD sometimes do. And thus I'd prefer 16:9 faux-HD to a 4:3 SD broadcast. But maybe I'm not seeing this right . . . .


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/18586288
> 
> 
> Beginning in the next year or so will be our Master Channel Line-Up and the most of our local channels will move just like OTA TV, here is a list of our local channel changes:
> 
> 
> KNTV will move from 3 to 11
> 
> KICU will move from 6 to 36
> 
> . . .
> 
> KTVU-HD will move from 702 to 1002
> 
> KNTV-HD will move from 703 to 1011
> 
> . . .



I prefer the D* system, where the SD and HD channels live side by side (e.g., KNTV and KNTV-HD are both 11) and where you can tell the box you don't want to display or see the SD versions. But then I prefer either the D* or Comcast numbering systems to what my parents have seen in SoCal on Charter or now Verizon FiOS. Of course, I'd prefer FiOS for the larger HD and blazing internet. I guess there's just no pleasing me . . . .


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18589361
> 
> 
> As much whining as I do about the faux-HD broadcasts, they do appear (to my eyes) to be native 16:9 broadcasts, even if only 480i. Put another way, I don't think they are stretching a 4:3 broadcast the way that, say, TBS-HD or AMC-HD sometimes do. And thus I'd prefer 16:9 faux-HD to a 4:3 SD broadcast. But maybe I'm not seeing this right . . . .



Yes, I know others have mentioned it, but I've never seen any of the SD Giants broadcasts from KNTV to be stretched, they've all been 16x9, but then I don't watch the Giants all that much either.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Hey Keenan,


Thanks for the announcement about the new HD channels. Even better, did you notice that Santa Rosa was conspicuously missing from the "except in" clause. Guess you have finally moved out of low bandwidth hell. 

Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18590958
> 
> 
> Hey Keenan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the announcement about the new HD channels. Even better, did you notice that Santa Rosa was conspicuously missing from the "except in" clause. Guess you have finally moved out of low bandwidth hell.
> 
> Greg



Yup!


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/18589246
> 
> 
> Had the same problem with my 3400-250gb box. If unplugging the box doesn't resolve the issue, call Comcast and have them send a "factory default settings" signal to the box(I don't know the correct term for the signal but they'll know what to do).
> 
> 
> Doing this fixed my random resets and TBA guide error for about 6 months. Then it happened again so I just went to a Comcast store and exchanged it for the newer 320gb version.
> 
> 
> The guy who helped me out said the DCX3400/250's have been getting a lot of problems regarding software updates and that the DCX3400/320 are much more stable.



Thanks for the info! Unplugging did the trick and starting the messages coming in again this time. But I do have the /250 box, so if it keeps happening I will exchange it for the larger capacity 3400. Post how it goes with the /320.


Jim


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/18585222
> 
> 
> Oh, can the existing DVRs and HD boxes display 4 digits?



Can't the existing boxes display the time of day? Don't times from 10:00 to 12:59 need four digits? (Or are those fudged by having the "1" in the middle of the digit, so it can use the first digit to form the first 2 with the second digit half the normal width?) I also assume there is a setting to assume 4-digit channels, so it doesn't automatically try to switch after entering the first three.


(Reminds me of when I had my first cable box installed..."What's channel 855?" "No, that's what time it is - 8:55.")


-- Don


----------



## grubavs

Hi. Haven't been involved with cable for more than a year, but my father-in-law lives in Cupertino and has Comcast. He pays the ~$50/month to get whatever it is that Comcast calls that selection (F-i-L likes FX, USA, etc.). He just lost the ability to receive anything but the locals using his


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubavs* /forum/post/18595766
> 
> 
> Hi. Haven't been involved with cable for more than a year, but my father-in-law lives in Cupertino and has Comcast. He pays the ~$50/month to get whatever it is that Comcast calls that selection (F-i-L likes FX, USA, etc.). He just lost the ability to receive anything but the locals using his


----------



## grubavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18595799
> 
> 
> Yes. You can thank the FCC for giving them permission to do that. BTW, Cablevision has a request in front of the FCC to allow them to encrypt local stations too, to stop pirating of video in their system. In the unfortunate case that is granted, expect all the other MSO's to encrypt locals as well.



Wow! Well, until they figure out a way to stop OTA TV, I'm really glad I am able to get OTA. I guess my F-i-L will have to get set-top boxes then.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18594225
> 
> 
> Can't the existing boxes display the time of day? Don't times from 10:00 to 12:59 need four digits? (Or are those fudged by having the "1" in the middle of the digit, so it can use the first digit to form the first 2 with the second digit half the normal width?) I also assume there is a setting to assume 4-digit channels, so it doesn't automatically try to switch after entering the first three.
> 
> 
> (Reminds me of when I had my first cable box installed..."What's channel 855?" "No, that's what time it is - 8:55.")
> 
> 
> -- Don



Good point; I never used that feature, so perhaps they can. I'd be happy to not to have to go through a box swap until they convert to tru2way.


ABG


----------



## maddog510

Will Comcast upgrade the GUI to HD for HD boxes or will it stay 4:3? It doesn't make since to have a 4:3 GUI on a 16:9 tv.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grubavs* /forum/post/18595934
> 
> 
> Wow! Well, until they figure out a way to stop OTA TV, I'm really glad I am able to get OTA. I guess my F-i-L will have to get set-top boxes then.



Actually, the FCC wants spectrum back from the broadcasters so it can be reused for cellular operations. They want to turn off OTA HD signals in the process, as there are a tiny number of OTA HD customers. So, I wouldn't count on OTA either.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I doubt that will ever happen unless the stations start going bankrupt (which they might). However we need to form a consumers organization to fight any encrypting of OTA channels over cable. CCTV was developed for areas where OTA was not possible and in many cases non-profit community owned. But then the "get rich quick guys" got into the mix and corrupted them. Many cablecos are just too big to exist.


----------



## walk

Yeah I like D* -- channel 2 is... "2". There's acually two channel "2" one SD and one HD and you hide the SD one (if you want). When you want to go to channel 2 you press.. "2".







Can't imagine how painful it will be to type in 4-digits on those Comcast boxes...


That's good news about CSN. FYI KNTV's Giants games are HD, 16:9, but they are using SD cameras (and graphics I guess, or downmixing the graphics to SD before overlay..) On closeups it looks almost-sorta-HD. But on the longer shots (like the center field camera, what you watch 50-60% of the time during a game) you can really tell it's not HD.


----------



## sydyen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18598725
> 
> 
> Actually, the FCC wants spectrum back from the broadcasters so it can be reused for cellular operations. They want to turn off OTA HD signals in the process, as there are a tiny number of OTA HD customers. So, I wouldn't count on OTA either.



The claim that only a 'tiny' percentage of people watch OTA is based on the implicit assumption that being a cable or satellite subscriber excludes watching OTA, which is not valid.

http://www.tvnewscheck.com/articles/2010/01/19/daily.2/ has a somewhat more rational perspective.

_It is incorrect to assume that television broadcasting merely serves 10% of the audience. According to the GAO, 35% of all television households, including those subscribing to cable and satellite, have at least one TV set that relies on over-the-air reception. More than 34 million converter box coupons were redeemed.


As Consumers Union documented, and the FCC discovered during the transition, all viewers - including those subscribing to MVPDS - place a high value on over-the-air reception. Indeed, wireless reception of video content is the future.


Moreover, most MVPD subscribers rely on the actual broadcast signals to obtain service. Approximately 50% of all cable systems rely on broadcast signals received at their headends to provide service to all their subscribers. Most of the local collection facilities used by DirecTV and Dish Network use over-the-air TV signals to obtain local broadcast service.


Thus, placing local off-air TV in jeopardy, either SD or HDTV, will negatively affect most MVPD subscribers. The only alternative would be to connect headends and local collection facilities by fiber, which is cost prohibitive. This is especially true for small and more rural cable systems.


Consumers are responding to the more than 1,400 multicast channels being made available along with superior HDTV quality.


A recent study [Informa Telecom & Media, Global Digital Television 9th Edition, October 2009] found that over-the-air only homes in the U.S. will increase by 36% between now and 2014. By 2014, approximately 59% of all homes will have at least one TV set that relies on over-the-air signals._


Even the reliance on 34 million coupons being redeemed underestimates usage - those who had no analog TVs to connect did not need them. Our household has had both an antenna and Comcast for years, and OTA is watched more often than cable. Being a subscriber does not exclude watching HD OTA on the same TV as cable. FWIW, the OTA quality is better than cable, and you get to use tuner that came in the TV.


The best comment I've seen on this subject is



> Quote:
> Free OTA television is in no danger from politicians anticipating re-election.


----------



## russwong

If comcast encrypts the local stations too, then I will go to OTA, as that would be the easiest method for me to use my Windows Media Center and silicondust units. If that happens, I may actually consider cancelling comcast, but then again I'm a grandfathered in HD person, so I do get espn and HD Theater... but not sure that's worth about $50 a month for 2 cable boxes I seldomly use.


----------



## Fundamental21Kid

I've recently installed Comcast in my home with their double play promotion (TV & Internet) in Daly City. My question is they've provided me a standard Motorola receiver but I want to get HD channels. Do I have to order a HD receiver from comcast or can I purchase one elsewhere? If so, what model do I need to view HD channels such as TNT and ESPN?


----------



## rxcats

I have Comcast HD in SF. I use a TiVO HD DVR with a Motorola cablecard (M-card) installed. It works just fine that way once you get them to install it and sync it correctly. You can get ANYTHING Comcast offers (premium stations and HD) EXCEPT for On-Demand using an M-card. If you also need/want On-Demand, you have to get a HD-STB from Comcast for a monthly fee.


----------



## thatdude90210

Question: I currently have the digital starter package, and am thinking of adding HD to it. Do I just add that via the comcast website ($7 add to cart last I checked) and they ship the HD receiver to me for self install, or do they still require an installer like it was when Comcast first started HD.


Or can I just go to the local Comcast office to pick up the Hd box. I already have 1 regular Comcast box and 1 DTA.


----------



## tranle

You can just go to the closest comcast office with your current bill so they have your account number and pick up a new HD box. They just verify who you are, make you sign a paper and put it on your next bill.

They say that you have to call the 800 number to activate it, with the box serial (on the box and the receipt).


----------



## thatdude90210

Thanks. I didn't even consider this before because the hdtv's own qam tuner used to get enough channels. Now that most of those clear qam channels are gone, I'm looking at my options (including DirectTV/Dish).


----------



## rxp19

Really cool video on Comcast's new TV Remote Web App presented by Comcast's CEO -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLz72...layer_embedded


----------



## Keenan

HDNet to SF bay area, sadly no mention of HDNet Movies, which is the only one I'm interested in, and of course there's that "later this year" qualifier.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Marcus Carr* /forum/post/18624181
> 
> *HDNet To Expand Network Offering in Five Comcast Markets Across the Country*
> 
> 
> HDNet To Deliver Comcast Customers Original Movies, Music, Sports and Entertainment Programming
> 
> 
> DALLAS - May 11, 2010 - HDNet announced today that it will bring its award-winning, critically acclaimed original news, sports, movies and music programming to five new Comcast markets: *Philadelphia, San Francisco, Detroit, Seattle and Portland, OR*. Comcast will begin to rollout the HDNet offering later this year to Comcast Digital Cable customers.
> 
> 
> HDNet offers more than sixteen hours of original and exclusive programming each week-- including the award-winning news feature program HDNet World Report, the Emmy Award-winning Dan Rather Reports, the InFocus documentary series and Austin Stevens Adventures.
> 
> 
> For sports fans, HDNet is a leader in programming for Mixed Martial Arts - the fastest growing sport in America. Inside MMA is the leading MMA news, highlights and interview show, and HDNet hosts more live MMA than any other network.
> 
> 
> The HDNet Sunday Concert Series features the world's largest and most diverse concert line-up, featuring leading artists and bands including Paul McCartney, Mariah Carey, John Mayer, Nickelback and more, plus the HDNet original series Ray Johnston Band: Road Diaries. HDNet also offers fun and unique travel programs including Get Out!, Art Mann Presents... and the soon-to-premiere Svetlana and Drinking Made Easy with Zane Lamprey.
> 
> 
> In addition, HDNet is expanding its video-on-demand offering so that Comcast can offer its customers access to many of their favorite HDNet programs through Comcast On Demand.
> 
> 
> "We're very happy to be expanding our relationship with Comcast," said Mark Cuban, president and co-founder of HDNet. "This increase in our distribution to more Comcast customers is a direct result of our very dynamic partnership with them. We're thrilled to bring our award-winning original programming to Comcast customers in these new cities."
> 
> 
> "We are pleased to broaden our HDNet offering and look forward to bringing HDNet's acclaimed programming to more of our customers," said Matt Bond, Executive Vice President of Content Acquisition for Comcast Cable.
> 
> 
> Today, Comcast provides HDNet to customers in Boston, Chicago, Denver, Houston, Indiana, Minneapolis, and Central Pennsylvania. For more information on HDNet and available programming, please visit www.hd.net .
> 
> http://hd.net/pressrelease.html?2010-05-11-01.html


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/18624483
> 
> 
> Really cool video on Comcast's new TV Remote Web App presented by Comcast's CEO -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLz72...layer_embedded



Will be interesting to see how this iPad app "pairs" with your cable box. If the pathway is iPad --> house WiFi or Cell 3G --> Comcast server --> Comcast network --> to already slow Motorola cable box the lag time will be pretty tough to take. If they are going to shorten the process by putting the Motorola boxes onto a home network (either WiFi or wired), they'll have to explain how they are going to do that. Do any of the Motorola boxes have enabled wired ethernet, let alone WiFi?


Color me skeptical that we'll see this working any time soon. Although I expect that Logitech isn't too happy to be the next of a long list of hardware/software manufacturers to be in the sites of Apple.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18626481
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this iPad app "pairs" with your cable box. If the pathway is iPad --> house WiFi or Cell 3G --> Comcast server --> Comcast network --> to already slow Motorola cable box the lag time will be pretty tough to take. If they are going to shorten the process by putting the Motorola boxes onto a home network (either WiFi or wired), they'll have to explain how they are going to do that. Do any of the Motorola boxes have enabled wired ethernet, let alone WiFi?
> 
> 
> Color me skeptical that we'll see this working any time soon. Although I expect that Logitech isn't too happy to be the next of a long list of hardware/software manufacturers to be in the sites of Apple.



Crappy! I saw a commercial showing an iPhone unlock/start a car, so I thought the iPad/iPhone had IR Hardware. I looked into it more and it does look like the car application runs over the internet too (via cellular towers).


On a plus note, the DCX's do have an ethernet jack. Hopefully Comcast can some how enable that to speed up or shorten the pathway for this app.


I would buy an iPad in a second if I could completely replace my Harmony remote with it. Time to start an "add IR hardware to next generation iPad" petition!


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/18630929
> 
> 
> I would buy an iPad in a second if I could completely replace my Harmony remote with it. Time to start an "add IR hardware to next generation iPad" petition!



This doesn't make any sense to me. Why add IR hardware so you have to point your iPad at your home theater when you could just add a network IR blaster to your setup.


- Mike


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18626481
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this iPad app "pairs" with your cable box. If the pathway is iPad --> house WiFi or Cell 3G --> Comcast server --> Comcast network --> to already slow Motorola cable box the lag time will be pretty tough to take.



Can it compare to the hundreds of LAN --> C*Network --> slow box commands I'd do every day in production (used to be LAN to HITS to Satellite to Headend to network to DCT1000)?


I dig on this app. I use the existing Comcast application for a guide, used to use TVPlanner when I had a full laptop going.


----------



## Mikef5

*A small update for the Bay Area.*


I'm sure a lot of people ( myself included ) were wondering when or if the new Guide was ever going to get here. Well, starting next month ( June ) it will start rolling out to the Bay Area. This will probably take about 3 or 4 weeks and after that is completed they will implement the Whole House Dvr ( Finally !!!!







). Of course this is all dependent on it going smoothly and no unexpected glitches so the time frame is not set in stone ( Yes, the normal disclaimer but that's just the nature of the beast ).


I'm running out of things I want Comcast to do or implement but I'm sure I'll think of something else but I am pleased that the Whole House Dvr is finally coming. Now if the New Guide is as good as it looked on the website and the Whole House Dvr works as advertised, it might be a contender to the Tivo ......







...... Nah !!! I still think they ought to just work out a deal with Tivo ( or buy them out ) to use their boxes and make it work with VOD just like RCN has done with Tivo. I guess I'll wait and see how good the new guide is and how they implement the whole house dvr before I make that my next project. Hopefully, it will be an option for those customers that don't want to buy a Tivo but would like some of the advantages that the Tivo has. We'll know more next month










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

MIke, Is 'whole house dvr' the system that allows one to record a program on any dvr in the house (I have 3) and view it on any other?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18633511
> 
> 
> MIke, Is 'whole house dvr' the system that allows one to record a program on any dvr in the house (I have 3) and view it on any other?



Yes, it does. As a matter of fact you only need one dvr to record and the others can be standard HD dvr's, so this could lower your bill.


Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18633530
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact you only need one dvr to record and the others can be standard HD dvr's, so this could lower your bill.
> 
> 
> Mikef5



? I need just 1 DCX? And what are the other two?


----------



## mds54

Thanks for the update, Mikef5! I thought this had been forgotten.

Will this also include the _MyDVR_ functionality for programming your DVR from

a remote login?


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18630955
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. Why add IR hardware so you have to point your iPad at your home theater when you could just add a network IR blaster to your setup.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Mike,


I'm not sure I understand. Does somebody make an IR blaster that will connect to a wired ethernet or 802.11x wireless network and create IR commands from inputs over the network from a device like an iPad?


Tom


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18633098
> 
> 
> . . . after that is completed they will implement the Whole House Dvr ( Finally !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Will Comcast charge extra for users of the Whole House DVR system, the way that D* apparently plans to do for users of their multi-room system?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18633530
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. As a matter of fact you only need one dvr to record and the others can be standard HD dvr's, so this could lower your bill.



Do you mean that the others can be standard HD boxes (not necessarily DVRs)?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18633098
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things I want Comcast to do or implement but I'm sure I'll think of something else but I am pleased that the Whole House Dvr is finally coming. Now if the New Guide is as good as it looked on the website and the Whole House Dvr works as advertised, it might be a contender to the Tivo ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Nah !!! I still think they ought to just work out a deal with Tivo ( or buy them out ) to use their boxes and make it work with VOD just like RCN has done with Tivo.



Cutting a deal would be a Good Thing (although keep in mind that no existing TiVo has the hardware capability to support VoD, and it's not just a case of adding some external device like it is with SDV). A takeover, on the other hand, could be a problem - I can see it now: "As part of the Comcast buyout of TiVo, Comcast is obtaining the assets but not the liabilities of TiVo. In other words, your existing lifetime subscriptions are now void, and everybody is going to have to pay the going HD DVR monthly box rate, even though the boxes themselves are yours to do with (including sell) as you please. However, as a service to our loyal customers, we will offer a $5 discount for the first 12 months, plus a free PPV movie rental..."


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18633821
> 
> 
> Do you mean that the others can be standard HD boxes (not necessarily DVRs)?
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting a deal would be a Good Thing (although keep in mind that no existing TiVo has the hardware capability to support VoD, and it's not just a case of adding some external device like it is with SDV). A takeover, on the other hand, could be a problem - I can see it now: "As part of the Comcast buyout of TiVo, Comcast is obtaining the assets but not the liabilities of TiVo. In other words, your existing lifetime subscriptions are now void, and everybody is going to have to pay the going HD DVR monthly box rate, even though the boxes themselves are yours to do with (including sell) as you please. However, as a service to our loyal customers, we will offer a $5 discount for the first 12 months, plus a free PPV movie rental..."
> 
> 
> -- Don



Yes, you would only need one HD Dvr and the others could be HD set top boxes. I'm sure you could use a SD Dvr and SD set top boxes but why would you want to










As far as the hardware requirements maybe Dave can tell us what is needed or what can be used.


Actually, RCN is using the Tivo Premiere box and it is able to use it's VOD without an adapter. How it's done, I'd have to do some more research but if RCN can do it I don't see why Comcast couldn't do it as well. Here's one link that describes what RCN is doing... http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-05/...s-again-in-dc/ 


As far as buy outs, that's way above what I have access to but there's a rumor ( again ) that Dish is interested in buying out Tivo to settle that nagging litigation problem so you'd have that problem with them also. Worse yet if Dish does buy them out they could just put them in cold storage and not use them at all. Just use the patients to sue other companies. Basically you'd be screwed if you had a lifetime subscription with Tivo if that did happen. So pick your poison.


I don't believe any company would screw over a vast consumer base by alienating them but would try and transition them into their system or work something out to placate them. Ok, maybe "MicroHard" would screw them over but they are notorious for buying out their competition just to get rid of them.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18634382
> 
> 
> Actually, RCN is using the Tivo Premiere box and it is able to use it's VOD without an adapter. How it's done, I'd have to do some more research but if RCN can do it I don't see why Comcast couldn't do it as well.



I was under the impression that part of the TiVo licensing was that it could only be a "one-way" device and couldn't send information back through the line, but what RCN appears to be doing is to use the TiVo's networking capability (used to refresh the TV listings information instead of having to make phone calls) to upload information, including sending signals to, for example, a VOD menu. (I'm still a little surprised that there's a way for the TiVo to know when to send signals from the remote through to another device.)


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18634555
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that part of the TiVo licensing was that it could only be a "one-way" device and couldn't send information back through the line, but what RCN appears to be doing is to use the TiVo's networking capability (used to refresh the TV listings information instead of having to make phone calls) to upload information, including sending signals to, for example, a VOD menu. (I'm still a little surprised that there's a way for the TiVo to know when to send signals from the remote through to another device.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



The limitations of the Tivo is not due to licensing, it does not have the hardware built into it to do 2 way communications, that was the whole reason for the adapter for SDV. My feeling is that Tivo wanted to get out a box quickly for cable and didn't think that VOD was important or that cable would be using SDV for a while and didn't future proof the Tivo's by adding the hardware necessary for 2 way communication nor getting the licensing/approval for it, plus it kept the cost down. IMHO, they screwed up by not building that 2 way communication hardware into it. Now, you have to use work arounds to use SDV and VOD or buy a Tru2way Tivo box that doesn't exist.... yet.


I've done a little cursory investigation on the RCN use of Tivos and it seems they are using a company called Seachange and RCN broadband to do their VOD on the Tivo, using software and broadband to do VOD versus using an adapter, plus it looks like it's a made for RCN Tivo Premiere box. I haven't found out what the differences are but I'd bet it has to do with locking out competition, like Netflix, so it doesn't compete with their VOD offerings. Still, I think it's a no brainer for a cable company to do this just to get the Tivo customers to come to cable still being able to use the Tivo and still get access to their VOD on that Tivo. If it where up to me, I wouldn't modify the Tivo at all but work out deals with companies like Netflix/BlockBuster/Amazon etc.. so that they could be used as is on Comcast and while I'm dreaming make it DLNA compliant







. Something I think Comcast should really consider seriously










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Pretty sure Comcast uses SeaChange VOD solutions, at least I know they have in the past, would assume they still do.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18635067
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Comcast uses SeaChange VOD solutions, at least I know they have in the past, would assume they still do.



You are probably right ( they have signed an agreement with them but they also signed an agreement to use Tru2way and where did that go ?? ) but that doesn't mean that a third party, like Tivo, can use it on Comcast's system if they don't give them access to it and this assumes that Tivo even wants to do a deal with Comcast or visa versa . My point is RCN has shown it's possible to do and it's not that hard to do, it's now up to Comcast and Tivo to do it or not.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18635409
> 
> 
> You are probably right ( they have signed an agreement with them ) but that doesn't mean that a third party, like Tivo, can use it on Comcast's system if they don't give them access to it and this assumes that Tivo even wants to do a deal with Comcast or visa versa . My point is RCN has shown it's possible to do and not that hard to do, it's now up to Comcast and Tivo to do it or not.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's why I mentioned it, if Comcast and TiVo decide to do VOD, the system is probably already in place, and/or at least the company that does the VOD for Comcast has the experience with TiVo hardware. Whether Comcast decides to go that route, who knows?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18635429
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned it, if Comcast and TiVo decide to do VOD, the system is probably already in place, and/or at least the company that does the VOD for Comcast has the experience with TiVo hardware. Whether Comcast decides to go that route, who knows?



Totally agree. I've been reading some of the things on the RCN website and DslReports RCN area and this doesn't seem to be that complicated but I need to find out more on how exactly RCN is doing this and what the RCN Tivo has or doesn't have compared to a normal Tivo, but it seems to be pretty straight forward and very doable. My problem is that Comcast moves really slow when it comes to using new innovations and this exasperates me.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Speaking of being exasperated, have you watched the last couple of Giant's games ???

God, just take me now !!! Great pitching, lousy closers and amateur fielding mistakes... man this is going to be a long season










How are the Dodgers doing ???


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

They were doing pretty crappy until about a week ago, since then things are looking much better. The team has suffered badly due to the idiots that own it and their ongoing divorce BS.


----------



## walk

More Faux-vision from KNTV. Hey RAJ YOUR CHANNEL SUCKS!


----------



## Keenan

Yup, that's just nasty looking.


OTOH, I'm watching the Dodgers/Padres on Prime Ticket via MLBEI-HD on DIRECTV and I was just think that the picture is so crystal clear that it looks almost like a 3D image, outstanding picture quality. I'm very happy I kept DIRECTV to activate during the baseball season since Comcast doesn't even carry MLBEI in HD, and even if they did, something tells me they'd 3-pack the feeds anyway.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/18633802
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. Does somebody make an IR blaster that will connect to a wired ethernet or 802.11x wireless network and create IR commands from inputs over the network from a device like an iPad?
> 
> 
> Tom



I don't know all the details, but quick googling turned up the following:

This is an Ethernet IP gateway with RS232 and 3 IR blaster ports that can be controlled by this company's iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad app. 

L5 iPhone IR Dongle Review 


My personal opinion is that something like the L5 for iPad is ridiculous, but turnkey.


- Mike


----------



## Mikef5

Well, here it goes again. Lost 3 channels 751, 754 and 758.


So is anyone in the Milpitas area getting these channels or not ?? Before I ***** at Comcast once again, I need to know if it's just me or the Milpitas area. TIA.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mikeaymar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18646214
> 
> 
> Well, here it goes again. Lost 3 channels 751, 754 and 758.
> 
> 
> So is anyone in the Milpitas area getting these channels or not ?? Before I ***** at Comcast once again, I need to know if it's just me or the Milpitas area. TIA.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Working in Los Gatos.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18636561
> 
> 
> I don't know all the details, but quick googling turned up the following:
> 
> This is an Ethernet IP gateway with RS232 and 3 IR blaster ports that can be controlled by this company's iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad app.
> 
> L5 iPhone IR Dongle Review
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that something like the L5 for iPad is ridiculous, but turnkey.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Miimura,


Thanks for doing my googling work for me.







That ethernet IP to IR gateway sure looks anything BUT turnkey . . . .


Tom


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18646214
> 
> 
> Well, here it goes again. Lost 3 channels 751, 754 and 758.
> 
> 
> So is anyone in the Milpitas area getting these channels or not ?? Before I ***** at Comcast once again, I need to know if it's just me or the Milpitas area. TIA.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



As of right now these three channels are all out in my area (94087). Don't know about earlier, but sounds like a system problem to me - ***** away.


Jim


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18649315
> 
> 
> As of right now these three channels are all out in my area (94087). Don't know about earlier, but sounds like a system problem to me - ***** away.
> 
> 
> Jim



Make sure you call Comcast. I did and they say they haven't gotten any reports of problems with the missing channels. I'll give them until tomorrow morning and then I'll really *****. Thanks for the verification that it's just not me that is having this problem










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18649315
> 
> 
> As of right now these three channels are all out in my area (94087). Don't know about earlier, but sounds like a system problem to me - ***** away.
> 
> 
> Jim



Fixed, channels are back. Are you getting those channels now ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

OnDemand was a little bit funny last night. I went to see what was offered in the Just In section and see they had Romero's "Survival of the Dead" available. I went to see the preview in HD which wouldn't start and threw up an error message and when I exited thanked me for ordering the movie! Sure enough it "tried" to start the movie but showed an error message again. I canceled the rental since I had not intended to rent it. It made me wonder since this film will open in some theaters on the 28th if they are already blocking component since they got a waiver for that the other day. The movie is also available on Vudu for $1 more but would look better since they're using AVCHD. And it might actually play at the local multiplex since unlike Romero's other films it is rated R not unrated. Or it may play the Cinearts.


I also saw the problem on an HBO film but one of the Impact free movies played. It may also have been not enough bandwidth available in the cell for an HD movie.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18651109
> 
> 
> Fixed, channels are back. Are you getting those channels now ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, checked this morning and they are back. I guess we are on the same loop (?)


Jim


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg* /forum/post/18652133
> 
> 
> Yes, checked this morning and they are back. I guess we are on the same loop (?)
> 
> 
> Jim



The loop that I'm in is the Saratoga, Los Gatos, Milpitas and some parts of Sunnyvale loop, so it looks like you're in the "some parts " section







.

Nice to see it only took 2 days to get them back










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18585869
> 
> 
> Looks like they finally got to SF and have blocked the other channels from being in the clear. The broadcast channels are still in the clear...
> 
> 
> Russ



Yea this sucks, it happened to me this past month as well. I could previously get all the digital starter channels on my HDTVs with QAM tuners but that's no more. It also sucks for people who use their PCs as DVRs. I am paying for digital starter but now I can only get limited basic on my TVs that don't have a rented digital box. Comcast really wants to squeeze you for every dime you have.


----------



## atomjack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macbaba* /forum/post/18652849
> 
> 
> Yea this sucks, it happened to me this past month as well. I could previously get all the digital starter channels on my HDTVs with QAM tuners but that's no more. It also sucks for people who use their PCs as DVRs. I am paying for digital starter but now I can only get limited basic on my TVs that don't have a rented digital box. Comcast really wants to squeeze you for every dime you have.



I'm in this boat too. My MythTV setup is practically worthless now, unless I can get the firewire connection to the cable box I have working. But I don't even know if I will be able to record any of the HD channels I get from the cable box (I think it's a motorola dch3200, IIRC). Am I screwed since the signals are encrypted now? Would be nice to be able to record comedy central in HD...


----------



## pikoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18633098
> 
> *A small update for the Bay Area.*
> 
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people ( myself included ) were wondering when or if the new Guide was ever going to get here. Well, starting next month ( June ) it will start rolling out to the Bay Area. This will probably take about 3 or 4 weeks and after that is completed they will implement the Whole House Dvr ( Finally !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Of course this is all dependent on it going smoothly and no unexpected glitches so the time frame is not set in stone ( Yes, the normal disclaimer but that's just the nature of the beast ).
> 
> 
> I'm running out of things I want Comcast to do or implement but I'm sure I'll think of something else but I am pleased that the Whole House Dvr is finally coming. Now if the New Guide is as good as it looked on the website and the Whole House Dvr works as advertised, it might be a contender to the Tivo ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Nah !!! I still think they ought to just work out a deal with Tivo ( or buy them out ) to use their boxes and make it work with VOD just like RCN has done with Tivo. I guess I'll wait and see how good the new guide is and how they implement the whole house dvr before I make that my next project. Hopefully, it will be an option for those customers that don't want to buy a Tivo but would like some of the advantages that the Tivo has. We'll know more next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Was fed up with comcast hd dvr. I just bought a tivo premiere couple of weeks ago with lifetime service. I still have time to return it. If comcast comes with a 'better' dvr next month - shouldn't I just return the tivo and wait for comcast? Any suggestions?


----------



## thatdude90210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macbaba* /forum/post/18652849
> 
> 
> Yea this sucks, it happened to me this past month as well. I could previously get all the digital starter channels on my HDTVs with QAM tuners but that's no more. It also sucks for people who use their PCs as DVRs. I am paying for digital starter but now I can only get limited basic on my TVs that don't have a rented digital box. Comcast really wants to squeeze you for every dime you have.



Same here, they got me to finally subscribe to HD ($7 per month, free first HD box, ~$8 for addition box I think). I was ok with just getting all the QAM channels. But now that I have it, it worth it. You get most of the cable channels like USA/TBS/Disc/Toon/E! in the HD version... even CNN. I didn't realize all those channels have HD now.


I got the Pace RNG110 box. I didn't activate the first few days and I was getting everything, including all the premium channels. Then finally lost all those and more so I had to activate.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atomjack* /forum/post/18659097
> 
> 
> I'm in this boat too. My MythTV setup is practically worthless now, unless I can get the firewire connection to the cable box I have working. But I don't even know if I will be able to record any of the HD channels I get from the cable box (I think it's a motorola dch3200, IIRC). Am I screwed since the signals are encrypted now? Would be nice to be able to record comedy central in HD...



I'm using SageTV. Not worthless yet since most of my current favorite shows are still on major networks and HDHR still can record from those. Plus I'm going to get the Hauppauge HD PVR. But I've read some not so encouraging thing about changing channels with the HDPVR and the Pace HD box I have.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pikoo* /forum/post/18659514
> 
> 
> Was fed up with comcast hd dvr. I just bought a tivo premiere couple of weeks ago with lifetime service. I still have time to return it. If comcast comes with a 'better' dvr next month - shouldn't I just return the tivo and wait for comcast? Any suggestions?



I doubt Comcast is going to come up with a DVR that comes close to a TiVo Premiere's capacity any time soon.


The only thing I consider the Comcast box has going for it over the TiVo is, the TiVo can't access Video On Demand - and I assume you have another Comcast box (not necessarily a DVR) in your house somewhere?


-- Don


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thatdude90210* /forum/post/18660389
> 
> 
> Same here, they got me to finally subscribe to HD ($7 per month, free first HD box, ~$8 for addition box I think). I was ok with just getting all the QAM channels. But now that I have it, it worth it. You get most of the cable channels like USA/TBS/Disc/Toon/E! in the HD version... even CNN. I didn't realize all those channels have HD now.



My thing is, I'm not even asking for HD, I'd be okay with receiving the digital starter channels in SD with my QAM tuner like I was before. As it stands now, I have to rent a digital box for every TV if I want to get all the digital starter channels even in plain SD.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18662566
> 
> 
> I doubt Comcast is going to come up with a DVR that comes close to a TiVo Premiere's capacity any time soon.
> 
> 
> The only thing I consider the Comcast box has going for it over the TiVo is, the TiVo can't access Video On Demand - and I assume you have another Comcast box (not necessarily a DVR) in your house somewhere?
> 
> 
> -- Don



My solution to that is to have a Comcast HD box sitting right next to the Tivo. If I want to do on demand, or watch something else while the Tivo is recording two shows, I flip the input over to that. Of course it costs me extra (like $8 a month or so? Not sure 'cause their charges are somewhat indecipherable).


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18664361
> 
> 
> My solution to that is to have a Comcast HD box sitting right next to the Tivo. If I want to do on demand, or watch something else while the Tivo is recording two shows, I flip the input over to that. Of course it costs me extra (like $8 a month or so? Not sure 'cause their charges are somewhat indecipherable).



I think it's $7.50/month extra now. It used to be worse - you would have to pay both an "additional outlet fee" (something like $7 / month) in addition to the box rental fee. (Did Comcast implement the "single fee" that was mentioned in an earlier post, or do those of you with two boxes still have to pay the outlet fee plus the box rental?)


However, you are still, in effect, paying $7.50 / month extra pretty much just for the ability to have VOD and TiVo available on the same TV (well, that, and now you can record two cable programs while watching a third).


-- Don


----------



## juancmjr

^^

My statement says HD Technology Fee $7 and right under that is Additional HD Outlet $7. I do have 2 DCT6200s in addition to my non-Comcast HD DVR. Maybe I have to bug them to implement the single fee?


----------



## Garrett Adams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18664361
> 
> 
> My solution to that is to have a Comcast HD box sitting right next to the Tivo. If I want to do on demand, or watch something else while the Tivo is recording two shows, I flip the input over to that. Of course it costs me extra (like $8 a month or so? Not sure 'cause their charges are somewhat indecipherable).



That's something I also am contemplating here in Stockton, using a SiliconDust HDHomerun CableCARD 3-tuner DVR instead of a Tivo. Although with the June completion of World of More, and the addition of the FXHD channel I'll have less need for On Demand. Especially nice since FX in HD On Demand doesn't update until 7 days after air date. Another consideration is we will still have On Demand available on the web as a backup.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18664477
> 
> 
> However, you are still, in effect, paying $7.50 / month extra pretty much just for the ability to have VOD and TiVo available on the same TV (well, that, and now you can record two cable programs while watching a third).
> 
> 
> -- Don



I heard rumors before about CableCARD equipped Tivo users that did not have an On Demand capable box talked Comcast into giving them a HD box for free so that they could use On Demand. If the customer actually used the box to buy PPV or On Demand movie rentals it would make good business sense for Comcast to do this.


- Mike


----------



## pikoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18662566
> 
> 
> I doubt Comcast is going to come up with a DVR that comes close to a TiVo Premiere's capacity any time soon.
> 
> 
> The only thing I consider the Comcast box has going for it over the TiVo is, the TiVo can't access Video On Demand - and I assume you have another Comcast box (not necessarily a DVR) in your house somewhere?
> 
> 
> -- Don



That's what I am doing. Got a Pace RNG110 HD box (pretty bad quality, makes static noise while changing channels) just for OnDemand. They are charging around $2 per month for the cable card which is connected to tivo. It's little pain to switch the input though. If comcast dvr is littler better than now, I didn't need tivo.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18664477
> 
> 
> I think it's $7.50/month extra now. It used to be worse - you would have to pay both an "additional outlet fee" (something like $7 / month) in addition to the box rental fee. (Did Comcast implement the "single fee" that was mentioned in an earlier post, or do those of you with two boxes still have to pay the outlet fee plus the box rental?)
> 
> 
> However, you are still, in effect, paying $7.50 / month extra pretty much just for the ability to have VOD and TiVo available on the same TV (well, that, and now you can record two cable programs while watching a third).
> 
> 
> -- Don



I bitched at them when they tried to do the extra outlet fee. They took it off. My argument was, it wasn't an extra outlet, since my TivoHD, and Comcast cable box were hooked to the same outlet with a three way splitter. After a bunch of back and forth they deleted the 3rd extra outlet fee.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18669904
> 
> 
> I heard rumors before about CableCARD equipped Tivo users that did not have an On Demand capable box talked Comcast into giving them a HD box for free so that they could use On Demand. If the customer actually used the box to buy PPV or On Demand movie rentals it would make good business sense for Comcast to do this.
> 
> 
> - Mike



That'd be nice if they did that. They wouldn't for me though. Although I only argued about the outlet fee and didn't really complain about the cable box rental, since after all, I was renting a cable box.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast told us(via Mikef5/Mr. J) that they eliminated those additional outlets fees as of, I think, May something anyway. If you have AO fees on your bill, tell them to remove them. I have 2 TiVos and 1 Moto DVR and don't have any AO fees.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18670654
> 
> 
> Comcast told us(via Mikef5/Mr. J) that they eliminated those additional outlets fees as of, I think, May something anyway. If you have AO fees on your bill, tell them to remove them. I have 2 TiVos and 1 Moto DVR and don't have any AO fees.



Hrm. I should go to my bill and make sure they did this for me. Just 'cause they eliminate fees doesn't seem to mean that they also go through everyone's bills and actually take them off.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18670654
> 
> 
> Comcast told us(via Mikef5/Mr. J) that they eliminated those additional outlets fees as of, I think, May something anyway. If you have AO fees on your bill, tell them to remove them. I have 2 TiVos and 1 Moto DVR and don't have any AO fees.



Here's something from his original quote about the fee change:


> Quote:
> Please remember that this price change only impacts those customers with more than one HD box. The monthly price to those customers with only one HD box will not change.



Mike made it sound like there would still be a $7.50 Additional Outlet HD Access fee if you had CableCards. I still had the charge on my May 8 bill, and, remembering what happened the last time I called Comcast to have something removed (short version: had a cable box taken away when I had CableCards installed; Comcast kept charging me for the box; I call to have the box charge removed; the box charge is removed; for the next three months, porn charges start appearing on my bill, and, according to the voice on the other end of the phone, they were accessed from my remaining cable box - apparently, somewhere in the system, a link between me and my old box was still there, and when somebody used it for PPV porn, another part of the system must have thought, "No, he doesn't have that box any more; it must be his other box that is ordering them", and changed it accordingly), and the fact that the only source we have about this change is "a Comcast employee on an Internet forum", I am a little hesitant to call them about this.


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18687033
> 
> 
> Here's something from his original quote about the fee change:
> 
> 
> Mike made it sound like there would still be a $7.50 Additional Outlet HD Access fee if you had CableCards. I still had the charge on my May 8 bill, and, remembering what happened the last time I called Comcast to have something removed (short version: had a cable box taken away when I had CableCards installed; Comcast kept charging me for the box; I call to have the box charge removed; the box charge is removed; for the next three months, porn charges start appearing on my bill, and, according to the voice on the other end of the phone, they were accessed from my remaining cable box - apparently, somewhere in the system, a link between me and my old box was still there, and when somebody used it for PPV porn, another part of the system must have thought, "No, he doesn't have that box any more; it must be his other box that is ordering them", and changed it accordingly), and the fact that the only source we have about this change is "a Comcast employee on an Internet forum", I am a little hesitant to call them about this.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Don,


Just to be clear, I am not a Comcast employee, never have been. I am a customer just like you, I just work with Mr. J. to post here in the forums for him and have done so for about 6 years now. What I posted about the "additional outlet fees " came verbatim from Comcast, I try never to paraphrase anything to avoid confusion on what was or wasn't said. If it was confusing to you then you should call Comcast for clarification, if they can't clarify it for you let me know and I'll contact Mr. J. to get a better clarification.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dlou99

So now that digital encryption has pretty much rendered notch filters obsolete, what's the best way to get Comcast to remove mine? I'm on limited basic, but there are some digital channels that should be in the clear (locals) yet are covered by the filter.


Should I continuously call customer support until I get someone with a clue? Or should I just subscribe to digital starter and then drop it after a month? Or...?


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/18690003
> 
> 
> So now that digital encryption has pretty much rendered notch filters obsolete, what's the best way to get Comcast to remove mine? I'm on limited basic, but there are some digital channels that should be in the clear (locals) yet are covered by the filter.
> 
> 
> Should I continuously call customer support until I get someone with a clue? Or should I just subscribe to digital starter and then drop it after a month? Or...?



If you are not getting channels you are supposed to get, call customer service and tell them which ones you think you should be getting and are not. They may disagree with your assessment. If they agree and can't resolve it on the phone, ask for a technician visit. Then, ask the technician if it is the filter causing the problem. I wouldn't bother asking the phone CSRs about the filter.


- Mike


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99* /forum/post/18690003
> 
> 
> So now that digital encryption has pretty much rendered notch filters obsolete, what's the best way to get Comcast to remove mine? I'm on limited basic, but there are some digital channels that should be in the clear (locals) yet are covered by the filter.
> 
> 
> Should I continuously call customer support until I get someone with a clue? Or should I just subscribe to digital starter and then drop it after a month? Or...?



Subscribing to extended basic for a month should be sufficient to get them to remove the filter, but you will probably have to pay for the truck roll.


I just checked my location against the clear QAM channel list at Silicondust.com. There are a few clear QAM channels in that trap filter, but none of those channels are on the list of channels I'm supposed to get.


----------



## dcci

Anyone else having audio problems? I live in the SF Marina District, and we have two Motorola HD cable boxes, one a DVR, the other not. Both are doing something weird - when I turned on the TV this morning, I got picture, but no sound. I unplugged the cable box and plugged it back in - the box booted up, I get a picture and sound for a few moments, and then the cable box, with me not touching it or the remote, goes to "mute" (says the word "Mute" on screen), and I can't get it out of it. No sound, but a picture. This occurs exactly the same on the other cable box in my home.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Sort of sounds like the old "mute bug" on Motorola DVRs. But that was solved in a firmware upgrade a long time ago:

Mute Bug info in Wikibook 


What kind of connections are you using with the Motorola boxes and your TVs or A/V receiver or switcher? HDMI? Analog component cables?


----------



## jhkoenig

I live in Pleasanton, 20 miles east of S.F. and I lost all Comcast channels above 32 three weeks ago. When I upgraded to Digital Starter, the clerk told me that a tech would need to visit to "remove the trap" before I could receive the additional channels. The tech arrived and laughed about "removing the trap" saying that they haven't used traps in years. He gave me two Pace STBs that decrypted the additional channels. Now I'm forced to capture the SD output from the STBs into Sage and change channels with an USB-UIRT. Way too much trouble for lousy standard definition TV.


Good luck.


----------



## RayChuang

Question: how many people here in the San Francisco Bay Area own a TiVo HD or TiVo Premiere DVR? I want to know do you folks who are using their TiVo DVR's with the Comcast-supplied M-Card CableCARD can receive all the current Comcast channel lineup in the Bay Area, since Sacramento, CA is about to do the transition to an almost identical channel lineup.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayChuang* /forum/post/18714325
> 
> 
> Question: how many people here in the San Francisco Bay Area own a TiVo HD or TiVo Premiere DVR? I want to know do you folks who are using their TiVo DVR's with the Comcast-supplied M-Card CableCARD can receive all the current Comcast channel lineup in the Bay Area, since Sacramento, CA is about to do the transition to an almost identical channel lineup.



Lots an lots (including myself). Tivo HD w/ M-card.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayChuang* /forum/post/18714325
> 
> 
> Question: how many people here in the San Francisco Bay Area own a TiVo HD or TiVo Premiere DVR? I want to know do you folks who are using their TiVo DVR's with the Comcast-supplied M-Card CableCARD can receive all the current Comcast channel lineup in the Bay Area, since Sacramento, CA is about to do the transition to an almost identical channel lineup.



I have a Series3 TiVo and a Premiere in Oakland. The Series3 has 2 S-Cards and the Premiere has an M-Card. I have no problems receiving all transmitted Comcast Channels. I should note that it took several months for Comcast to get its schedules aligned for a few channels. For some channels, they had the wrong time zone applied. It was Comcast's problem as the error showed on Comcast's schedule posted on the web as well as the TiVo. Those issues have now been resolved.


----------



## Xn0r

For sure Tivo users have to go through some extra pain when Comcast changes lineups. Typically about 10 days to get things straightened out.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhkoenig* /forum/post/18714297
> 
> 
> I live in Pleasanton, 20 miles east of S.F....The tech arrived and laughed about "removing the trap" saying that they haven't used traps in years.



Interesting. I know from watching the signal strength during HDHomerun tuner scans of my cable that there's a band-stop filter installed and it blocks rf channels ~39 to ~68. But I've had (limited) basic cable service here for 10 years now without any changes, so your tech may be right.


----------



## RayChuang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/18714676
> 
> 
> I have a Series3 TiVo and a Premiere in Oakland. The Series3 has 2 S-Cards and the Premiere has an M-Card. I have no problems receiving all transmitted Comcast Channels. I should note that it took several months for Comcast to get its schedules aligned for a few channels. For some channels, they had the wrong time zone applied. It was Comcast's problem as the error showed on Comcast's schedule posted on the web as well as the TiVo. Those issues have now been resolved.



Looks like I'll have to use the manual programming controls on my TiVo HD XL until TiVo can get the right channel lineup from Tribune Media Services.


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RayChuang* /forum/post/18716130
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll have to use the manual programming controls on my TiVo HD XL until TiVo can get the right channel lineup from Tribune Media Services.



You might be able to find a nearby or similar lineup and use that. Some have done that. Otherwise I suggest taking an active role in doing this. Tivo.com has a lineup error submission page. I've done scores of these reports to get mine working right. Sometimes if you don't submit one of these, it just doesn't get fixed.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18716359
> 
> 
> You might be able to find a nearby or similar lineup and use that. Some have done that. Otherwise I suggest taking an active role in doing this. Tivo.com has a lineup error submission page. I've done scores of these reports to get mine working right. Sometimes if you don't submit one of these, it just doesn't get fixed.



I've submitted a lineup/guide error report to Tivo recently. Comcast changed some of the HD channels from using an east coast feed schedule to west coast schedule. The guide data was shifted on the Tivo by three hours. It was fixed less than a week after I reported the problem. It was solved by changing the channel symbol tied to the channel number (ie. 769 DISNHD -> DISNHDP) since the west coast feed was already defined by Tribune. I would have thought this would be more automatic. When Comcast changes the feed, they should change the channel symbol, which should be picked up by the Tivo from the CableCARD OOB data. I guess it just doesn't work that way.


- Mike


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know the actual release date for 105mbps Internet in Vallejo? Surely there's gotta be a better way than calling daily. I'm guessing just like any project, there are target dates (with a couple of days of wiggle room) for each region.


Thanks in advance,

Michael


----------



## nbc11newsclips

I was watching the news at 5 on KNTV and it was interrupted by an NBC east coast HD feed. what happened?


----------



## aforkosh

I got a message on my TiVo that TBS HD and TNT HD have switched from using the East feed to the Pacific feed. This had possibly 2 consequences for DVR users:


1) If you have set up recordings on either of these 2 stations, you may need to set them again.


2) It was nice to be able to record 'prime time' shows early. We can't do that now.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

This afternoon at 4:30 i was watching NBC nightly news and then it was interruped with a commercial, and came went back and interrupted again with a 2nd commercial, and then came back on again, and then interrupted a 3rd time with a 3rd Commercial and came back on once again, and then interrupted by a east coast network feed of Dateline, and finally came back on without any interruptions. What is the problem?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/18739432
> 
> 
> This afternoon at 4:30 i was watching NBC nightly news and then it was interruped with a commercial, and came went back and interrupted again with a 2nd commercial, and then came back on again, and then interrupted a 3rd time with a 3rd Commercial and came back on once again, and then interrupted by a east coast network feed of Dateline, and finally came back on without any interruptions. What is the problem?



You'd have to ask NBC on what their problem is, that was not caused by Comcast.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/18736838
> 
> 
> I got a message on my TiVo that TBS HD and TNT HD have switched from using the East feed to the Pacific feed. This had possibly 2 consequences for DVR users:
> 
> 
> 1) If you have set up recordings on either of these 2 stations, you may need to set them again.
> 
> 
> 2) It was nice to be able to record 'prime time' shows early. We can't do that now.



Yep, I lost several recordings due to that.

I wish they'd leave *some* things alone.


----------



## snidely

I know there have been discussions here about quality. I haven't seen any concerning price. We now have Comcast. Also have their internet service. We have their HD DVR and their HD offerings plus HBO. I am thinking we can get rid of HBO.

Has anyone compared pricing for similar packages? We watch on a 50" plasma, and are satisfied w. the Comcast quality. Since virtually all posts referring to ATT's service are bad, I have crossed them off.


We also have the little box that only gives us the basic channels but no HBO or HD for a 2nd TV. From what I gather, the sat companies allow you to buy (reasonably) a 2nd , 3rd, etc. HD box.


At our Florida condo, we have 2 HD DVRs. The 3rd TV is hooked up directly. They haven't upgraded so a box isn't necessary for the 3rd TV. The price for the 2nd DVR is, i think, $15/mo.!! The unit doesn't face south, so sat is not an option.


...mike


----------



## mrunal24

Can anyone comment on the HD channel PQ in the Danville area? I currently have Dish and am wondering how Comcast PQ compares to Dish PQ especially in HD since thats what I watch most of the time.


Thanks.


----------



## mrunal24

I have read a lot of PQ posts but am still not able to get a clear idea of what the current situation is.


I currently have Dish with a 722k receiver with HD and am satisfied but have recently noticed PQ has degraded from before esp on the HD channels.


I am considering moving to either Comcast HD or Uverse HD. I am not sure how good Comcast HD PQ is in my area (Danville,CA - I read the SF thread but not able to find "PQ and Danville" in any thread).


For Uverse, I know we have Fiber coming into my house, which in theory *should* mean great PQ and data rates. But I have read too many complaints about Uverse HD PQ and am skeptical.


By reading the forums it is generally accepted here that PQ goes in order of :

1. Fios (unfortunately not available in my area)

2. D* vs E* is debate-able

3. Comcast

4. Uverse


I am wondering if that is still the case.


Thanks for any info/input/suggestions/comments.


----------



## Ken H

Topic merged.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrunal24* /forum/post/18747533
> 
> 
> 
> By reading the forums it is generally accepted here that PQ goes in order of :
> 
> 2. D* vs E* is debate-able
> 
> 3. Comcast
> 
> 4. Uverse



In general, U-verse is considered less for HD image quality. And unless you live in a relatively new home / development, you don't have fiber into your home; they use telephone lines.


As for DBS, it is debatable, but I'd say most think DirecTV has a slight edge in HD.


And Comcast varies area by area, so in this topic you should get some response from others who've had a chance to compare.


----------



## mrunal24

I live in a new development and know for sure that we have FTTP for UVerse. But I have heard ATT still limits the bandwidth on that so its not any better than the FTTN version of Uverse...thus am considering Comcast although comcast's HD-DVR fee of $15.97/month + $7/month for HD is ridiculous.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrunal24* /forum/post/18752215
> 
> 
> I live in a new development and know for sure that we have FTTP for UVerse. But I have heard ATT still limits the bandwidth on that so its not any better than the FTTN version of Uverse...thus am considering Comcast although comcast's HD-DVR fee of $15.97/month + $7/month for HD is ridiculous.



I've heard about this $7 charge for HD in this thread before and I don't remember what the details were. I do know that there is no such charge in the Santa Rosa Comcast system, here, if you want the HD DVR you pay only $15.95 per month, there's no extra $7 charge.


----------



## cperalt1

Just finished an online chat in order to add HBO to my account. I'm in Vallejo and am a Limited Basic customer, however, I do have two digital boxes that I have in order to access the KQED multiplexes, etc. At first the person on the other end did not want to add HBO to my account claiming that I need a digital package in order to add the service. I was firm in saying that I already have a digital box and all he needs to do is add it to my account. At this point the CSR went to "look" into my account for about ten minutes and then said that they can add HBO to my account but instead of paying the 1.20 I pay know for the second digital box, they would instead bump it up to the 7.50 additional outlet fee. and that HBO would be 18.95, I then inquired about the promotion for current customers which is to add HBO for $10 a month for six months, waited again for a few minutes and this time came back and said that I would be getting the discounted rate. Hope this helps anyone that is trying to add HBO for the summer (True Blood).


The only question I have is that since I am not a digital subscriber is the 7.50 additional outlet fee justified or are they just trying to pile on a charge. Thanks


----------



## russwong

Total savings of $6.69 for the removal of the additional outlet charge.


Previous:

Limited basic - 21.29

HDTV Additional Service - 7.00

HD TV - 8.00

Digital Addl Outlet - 7.50

Tax - 2.99


New:

Limited basic - 21.29

HDTV Additional Service - 8.00

HD TV - 8.00

Tax - 2.80



Just in case anyone was interested... I have limited basic with two grandfathered HD Cable Boxes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/18771058
> 
> 
> Total savings of $6.69 for the removal of the additional outlet charge.
> 
> 
> Previous:
> 
> Limited basic - 21.29
> 
> HDTV Additional Service - 7.00
> 
> HD TV - 8.00
> 
> Digital Addl Outlet - 7.50
> 
> Tax - 2.99
> 
> 
> New:
> 
> Limited basic - 21.29
> 
> HDTV Additional Service - 8.00
> 
> HD TV - 8.00
> 
> Tax - 2.80
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone was interested... I have limited basic with two grandfathered HD Cable Boxes.



Is that what those "HDTV Additional Service" and "HD TV" charges are for, the HD STBs? Every time I see someone list those charges I get curious as there are no such charges here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18771075
> 
> 
> Is that what those "HDTV Additional Service" and "HD TV" charges are for, the HD STBs? Every time I see someone list those charges I get curious as there are no such charges here in Santa Rosa.



If you have "Limited Basic" the STB box is not included in the price. So if you want HD, your first box will be "High Definition Equip" service and any additional HD box will be "HDTV Additional Service" (This is for the non DVR STB).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18771409
> 
> 
> If you have "Limited Basic" the STB box is not included in the price. So if you want HD, your first box will be "High Definition Equip" service and any additional HD box will be "HDTV Additional Service" (This is for the non DVR STB).



That's what I figured, they're actually equipment rental charges and not for "HD service" itself.


----------



## mds54

Does anyone know what the new ESPN *3D* channel is for our area?

I called three CSRs over the weekend and none of them could help me.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18771409
> 
> 
> If you have "Limited Basic" the STB box is not included in the price. So if you want HD, your first box will be "High Definition Equip" service and any additional HD box will be "HDTV Additional Service" (This is for the non DVR STB).



When I first signed up, it was called HD Service for $5. I guess now, everyone just gets the box now.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Are you saying they're charging a fee if you just get Limited Basic and tune the HD channels with on an HD (most all of which have QAM capable tuners)?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18774668
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the new ESPN *3D* channel is for our area?
> 
> I called three CSRs over the weekend and none of them could help me.




It's on channel 898, although you will need a few things from Comcast in order for it to work:



Only certain cable boxes are compatible, of those here are the ones that are available in our area: Motorola DCX3200 (HD), DCX 3400/3416 (HD/DVR) PACE RNG110 (HD). If you don't have one of those try your local office or just tell the CSR to ship one to you.


They also have to add a "3D code" in the billing system, it's no extra charge for the customer but it has to be added to your account for it to work.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtis82* /forum/post/18775937
> 
> 
> It's on channel 898, although you will need a few things from Comcast in order for it to work:
> 
> Only certain cable boxes are compatible, of those here are the ones that are available in our area: Motorola DCX3200 (HD), DCX 3400/3416 (HD/DVR) PACE RNG110 (HD). If you don't have one of those try your local office or just tell the CSR to ship one to you.
> 
> They also have to add a "3D code" in the billing system, it's no extra charge for the customer but it has to be added to your account for it to work.



Thanks for the feedback!

I've been following several 3D threads, and I'm getting conflicting info about the DVR. Some say DCH is fine (MPEG2). Others say it needs to be DCX (MPEG4). Some say that ESPN is transmitting both formats, and both Comcast Moto DVRs are compatible.


And none of the CSRs could give me the ESPN HD channel yesterday. It sounded like they knew nothing about it.


Very confusing.....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18775421
> 
> 
> Are you saying they're charging a fee if you just get Limited Basic and tune the HD channels with on an HD (most all of which have QAM capable tuners)?



No, that "service" fee is actually the monthly cost for the Comcast/Motorola HD-capable STB, like *russwong*, I paid $5 per month(which is apparently $7 now) for a Motorola DCT5100 when Comcast first came out with HD in my area. They just call it something other than equipment for some reason.


----------



## itskv

Hi all.


i believe I have the Digital Starter (my parents house) we have 2 Motorola converter boxes for the bedrooms and one other Motorola box for the living room w/ the silver remote. I'm away from home right now so I cant take a look at the bill. They also subscribe to Jade (TVB).


My question is:

Since they're getting a new TV (Samsung UN55C6300) will it be able to pick up HD Channels (OTA?) on the current service?


What service would I need to get HD Channels like ESPN, MTV, VH1?


----------



## Mikef5

*Update on Comcast's Whole House Dvr*


This is a preliminary post to let the people of the forum know that Comcast has launched, as of yesterday, the Whole House Dvr.

I will post more info as I get it but for now it is official that the Whole House Dvr is here..... *finally !!!*

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Heese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18795027
> 
> *Update on Comcast's Whole House Dvr*
> 
> 
> This is a preliminary post to let the people of the forum know that Comcast has launched, as of yesterday, the Whole House Dvr.
> 
> I will post more info as I get it but for now it is official that the Whole House Dvr is here..... *finally !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Sweet. Does this mean the new guide will be launched soon?


----------



## mds54

......and _MyDVR_ functionality?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heese* /forum/post/18795397
> 
> 
> Sweet. Does this mean the new guide will be launched soon?



Yes


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18795437
> 
> 
> ......and _MyDVR_ functionality?



I think that is part of the new A28 Guide which should be coming very soon.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54

^^^^


Mikef5:

Do you have any specific dates yet?


----------



## Keenan

Anyone else just loose the KTVU/KPIX QAM channel? Both stations lost signal at about 6:18pm.


Never mind, it's back as of 6:27pm.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18808354
> 
> 
> Anyone else just loose the KTVU/KPIX QAM channel? Both stations lost signal at about 6:18pm.
> 
> 
> Never mind, it's back as of 6:27pm.



For me KTVU (702), KICU (706) has reception problem. The Comcast box just say "One Moment Please", while my tv qam tuner can tune to it but loose the signal after 5~10 seconds.

The SD version of them works fine and KPIX (HD and SD) works fine for me.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18808639
> 
> 
> For me KTVU (702), KICU (706) has reception problem. The Comcast box just say "One Moment Please", while my tv qam tuner can tune to it but loose the signal after 5~10 seconds.
> 
> The SD version of them works fine and KPIX (HD and SD) works fine for me.



I have noticed that KTVU HD feed seems to go out fairly often. Over the last few weeks, it has happened 3-4 times. The analog as well as the SD digital feeds are fine though. Note that I have just the basic plan and I am using the tuners built into my TVs to get the broadcast channels.


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18808639
> 
> 
> For me KTVU (702), KICU (706) has reception problem. The Comcast box just say "One Moment Please", while my tv qam tuner can tune to it but loose the signal after 5~10 seconds.
> 
> The SD version of them works fine and KPIX (HD and SD) works fine for me.



I used to get such good reception. The past few months, it's been sporadic. I gave up and switched to Directv. I don't know why I waited so long







.


----------



## c3

For my last night's recording of 705 from 9:30pm to 10pm, 6 minutes were lost.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18812000
> 
> 
> For my last night's recording of 705 from 9:30pm to 10pm, 6 minutes were lost.



That's roughly the time it was out for me earlier in the evening. I've had Internet service go out about 3 times in the last few days as well.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I had trouble with KTVU the other night. But I think it had to do with the channel assignment (maybe the PSIP or something similar). What happened is that when I tuned my Sony TV to the HD channel, I would get the channel for 3-8 seconds, then it would go blank. If I switched to a different channel and then back to 2.1, I would again get the station for 3-8 seconds, then it would go blank again.


My AutumnWave Creator USB tuner would not tune the station at all. I gave up and watched the news on the analog channel. Next day, everything was OK.


Greg


----------



## tranle

For me today my DVICO pc tuner show both KTVU-HD and KTVU-SD having the virtual channel 2.1. But the Comcast STB, TV Tuner and PC Tuner has no problem tuning to it.


----------



## nereus

I've noticed that the three-pack that's 702/706/(I forget the third) are often out part of the day, usually in the morning. This has been going on for some months. I'd assumed it was a flakey component at the Fremont head-end, but it appears (from your collective reports) that it's a more widespread phenomenon.


----------



## jwpottberg

Same intermittent problems with 702/706 here in Sunnyvale.


Jim


----------



## viperx116

For those who don't know, me, can you explain what the whole house dvr is?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperx116* /forum/post/18822189
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, me, can you explain what the whole house dvr is?



Get one HD DVR and up to 3 HD boxes in the home. The HD boxes can watch anything recorded on the DVR.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18824359
> 
> 
> Get one HD DVR and up to 3 HD boxes in the home. The HD boxes can watch anything recorded on the DVR.



This makes the storage capacity of their DVR even more pitiful.


- Mike


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18825845
> 
> 
> This makes the storage capacity of their DVR even more pitiful.
> 
> 
> - Mike



The DVR for this is 500g


But I'll always take this as a chance to repeat that DVRs are for time-shifting, not for building a library, IMHO.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18826208
> 
> 
> But I'll always take this as a chance to repeat that DVRs are for time-shifting, not for building a library, IMHO.



Of course DVRs aren't for building a library - especially as, once the hard drive goes bad (and it will), your library is now wiped out. However, you must admit that the early HD DVRs did not have much space in terms of hours of HD programming that could be saved at once, even if it is just for time-shifting.


That being said, how _do_ you build an HD library, anyway? (At least with SD, you can output to a DVD recorder, but there aren't any affordable Blu-Ray recorders yet, and even if there were, blank discs are still quite expensive. The only way I know of is, record to an HD TiVo, then use software to copy the programs to your computer.)


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18826398
> 
> 
> Of course DVRs aren't for building a library - especially as, once the hard drive goes bad (and it will), your library is now wiped out. However, you must admit that the early HD DVRs did not have much space in terms of hours of HD programming that could be saved at once, even if it is just for time-shifting.
> 
> 
> That being said, how _do_ you build an HD library, anyway? (At least with SD, you can output to a DVD recorder, but there aren't any affordable Blu-Ray recorders yet, and even if there were, blank discs are still quite expensive. The only way I know of is, record to an HD TiVo, then use software to copy the programs to your computer.)
> 
> 
> -- Don



I see you haven't been to NewEgg lately....


Blu-Ray Disks http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Id=1&name=BD-R 

Blu-Ray Burners http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCateg...lu-Ray-Burners 


Not that expensive, not like when they first came out.


How you get that HD content to your computer is up to you but you can do it










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

For price comparison, hard disk is


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18826600
> 
> 
> For price comparison, hard disk is


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18826398
> 
> 
> That being said, how _do_ you build an HD library, anyway? (At least with SD, you can output to a DVD recorder, but there aren't any affordable Blu-Ray recorders yet, and even if there were, blank discs are still quite expensive. The only way I know of is, record to an HD TiVo, then use software to copy the programs to your computer.)



[ducking] I buy Blu-Rays of the stuff I want to keep.[/ducking]


----------



## bobby94928

I wouldn't duck at all Barovelli. You make complete sense.....


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *karlw2000* /forum/post/18811973
> 
> 
> I used to get such good reception. The past few months, it's been sporadic. I gave up and switched to Directv. I don't know why I waited so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



How does the cost compare?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18824359
> 
> 
> Get one HD DVR and up to 3 HD boxes in the home. The HD boxes can watch anything recorded on the DVR.



Any cost announced on this? Will it be cheaper than having 2 (or 3) separate DVR boxes?


...mike


----------



## karlw2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/18828748
> 
> 
> How does the cost compare?



I can't compare apples to apples so not a fair comparison. My daughter wanted Disney and a bunch of cartoon channels and I didn't want to pay for a bunch of channels I didn't watch (plus I wanted everything in HD). Directv had all her channels and with this great promotion to switch, it was a no brainer to me. Got 1 HDDVR and another HD box (which plays the recorded stuff) for less than $50/month. What I have been really surprised is the quality of the signals and no studder or pixelation that I began to get a lot on Comcast. The Directv HD boxes also have a lot of features that that old HD Comcast box didn't have. Very happy so far.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/18828488
> 
> 
> I wouldn't duck at all Barovelli. You make complete sense.....



Ditto. Sensible from all POV: performers' IP rights, performance experience, and actual costs.










But I wouldn't rule out the ship-in-a-bottle satisfaction of the hobbyist set who likely never bother to view the disks that they've burned anyway.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/18832049
> 
> 
> Ditto. Sensible from all POV: performers' IP rights, performance experience, and actual costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't rule out the ship-in-a-bottle satisfaction of the hobbyist set who likely never bother to view the disks that they've burned anyway.



Loved the question - could not resist. I do have ripped versions of my SD DVDs on local storage for casual viewing or portable use*. Doing the same for Blu-rays is not in the immediate plans, but in the future where 5tb hard drives are cheap, ehhh maybe.










*2 WDTVs, a PS3 and a Sony BRD player that I'm patiently waiting on a firmware upgrade to allow streaming.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/18832049
> 
> 
> Ditto. Sensible from all POV: performers' IP rights, performance experience, and actual costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't rule out the ship-in-a-bottle satisfaction of the hobbyist set who likely never bother to view the disks that they've burned anyway.



The quality you get from a Blu Ray disc, esp sound quality, is WAY better than anything you'll find transmitted from Comcast. If you really want the best version of a movie, at least for well mastered ones, blu-ray is the way to go.


However, fair use rights also mean that we have a right to record programming and keep it for personal use, as long as it's not redistributed. And a bunch of programming on cable is not available on DVD or BR either, so BR is not really an alternative for a whole class of programming. Thus it's reasonable for folks to want to be able to add storage to their systems to make the maximum use of their cable subscriptions.


In fact, large amounts of DVR storage make cable service much more valuable. If we could not record cable programming at all, cable take rates would be way down, and many would have moved completely to OTA and Internet streaming. But DVR's, esp. multituner DVRs, really enhance the value of a cable subscription.


We have a SageTV based system at home, and I have approx 16 TB of usable space to store recordings. The kids love it. A 185 episodes of Dora the explorer, 200+ of Barney, wiggles, etc... It's like ondemand, but much much faster, with a much deeper archive of shows that we like and pick for ourselves.


We subscribe to HBO because we can record HD movies and store them. If we could not do that, then we would cancel most of our premium packages and relay on netflix.


We buy BR's too, for titles we really care about and want to experience the highest quality HD video and audio. But that really doesn't matter for Dora the explorer....










Disk now about $100 for 2 TB. It's so cheap it makes sense to add a lot to keep complete archives of many programs.


I think Comcast is making a mistake by not allowing their leased boxes to be able to support a LOT of external storage. Because of the nature of my DVR system, I don't complain about the cost of my cable bill. It's tremendously valuable to us.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18826518
> 
> 
> I see you haven't been to NewEgg lately....
> 
> How you get that HD content to your computer is up to you but you can do it



When I said "affordable", I was thinking more of a standalone drive, rather than one in a PC, and rewritable discs instead of burn-once, but since I probably would want to shuffle the titles around and add menus, doing it with a PC-based burner and burn-once discs makes sense. (The way I archive SD programs is, I burn them to DVD-RWs on a standalone box, then put the disc in my PC reader, create the menus, create a DVD image, and burn that with my PC writer. This isn't an option with Blu-Ray from the looks of it, but copying to TiVo and then getting it over my wireless network to the PC and converting it to MPEG is quite possible.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/18828488
> 
> 
> I wouldn't duck at all Barovelli. You make complete sense.....



True, except when it's some one-off special (for example, I don't think anybody is going to release a Blu-Ray of the USS George Herbert Walker Bush commissioning), or it's something that might not be on DVD, much less Blu-Ray for years, if at all.


-- Don


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> When I said "affordable", I was thinking more of a standalone drive, rather than one in a PC, and rewritable discs instead of burn-once, but since I probably would want to shuffle the titles around and add menus, doing it with a PC-based burner and burn-once discs makes sense. (The way I archive SD programs is, I burn them to DVD-RWs on a standalone box, then put the disc in my PC reader, create the menus, create a DVD image, and burn that with my PC writer. This isn't an option with Blu-Ray from the looks of it, but copying to TiVo and then getting it over my wireless network to the PC and converting it to MPEG is quite possible.)



Don, my use of the term "affordable" is a relative term, what's affordable for some is not for others, all I wanted to do was to show that prices have come down since they were first released and for some it is affordable and that's all.


As far as Blu-Ray authoring, just about all the major makers of DVD authoring programs now give the option to author Blu-Ray, even Nero







.


Where's something you may want to try if you have a PS3 or X-Box.

Use a program like Nero ( or any other authoring program ) and set up your Blu-Ray content and menus as you like them but instead of burning it to a disk write it out to an ISO image ( yes you can do that with BR also, I do it all the time ). Then get a program call PS3 Media Server and install it on your computer. This program will stream all media files from you computer through your PS3 or X-Box to your tv. This program does a lot of things, like auto conversion of the files that your PS3 or Xbox doesn't play and converts them ( on the fly ) to files they do recognize. It will also stream an ISO image just like if you had a physical Blu-Ray or DVD disk inserted. This will allow you to see if everything is to your liking prior to burning it to a physical disk. I do this all the time but I never burn the ISO's to a disk but I save all the ISO's to a HD and stream them from there but the option is there if you really want to burn to a burner. Now all you have to do is find your HD content...










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

And one can even use the free tsMuxer program to take existing HD streams and make Bluray discs even burned to DVD blanks while will play on many BD players (it's part of the BD spec). There are threads on doing this over on the BD software and camcorder sections.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18836254
> 
> 
> Don, my use of the term "affordable" is a relative term, what's affordable for some is not for others, all I wanted to do was to show that prices have come down since they were first released and for some it is affordable and that's all.
> 
> 
> As far as Blu-Ray authoring, just about all the major makers of DVD authoring programs now give the option to author Blu-Ray, even Nero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> [snip]



I don't think the previous poster has any problems authoring. His point was that he uses re-writable media in his STB recorder so the step between his living room and his computer does not waste write-once media. He then authors on the computer to get the result he wants before burning to write-once disc. I agree that the STB recorder approach is a good one, but the quality is not the same as a HD Tivo transfer to PC. Even if a set-top BD-RW box was available, it would probably still go through an analog conversion or at least a re-encoding before it made it on the disc. Of course, if firewire had survived in the CE space, that may not be the case.


- Mike


----------



## Xn0r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/18835775
> 
> 
> We have a SageTV based system at home, and I have approx 16 TB of usable space to store recordings. The kids love it. A 185 episodes of Dora the explorer, 200+ of Barney, wiggles, etc... It's like ondemand, but much much faster, with a much deeper archive of shows that we like and pick for ourselves.
> 
> 
> We subscribe to HBO because we can record HD movies and store them. If we could not do that, then we would cancel most of our premium packages and relay on netflix.



I presume this works by controlling HD cable box(es) via IR? Or can SageTV can use cablecards?


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xn0r* /forum/post/18837276
> 
> 
> I presume this works by controlling HD cable box(es) via IR? Or can SageTV can use cablecards?



Cablecard in PC's is only supported under windows MC, this will not work in SageTV.


I use a couple R5000-HD's, which allow direct recording of MPEG2 streams, though many people successfully use HD-DVR units from Hauppauge and IR blasters for control. Some use firewire jacks, but all of these are supported under SageTV.


My main point however was that large storage options for DVR's INCREASE the value of a cable subscription to a consumer.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18837147
> 
> 
> I don't think the previous poster has any problems authoring. His point was that he uses re-writable media in his STB recorder so the step between his living room and his computer does not waste write-once media. He then authors on the computer to get the result he wants before burning to write-once disc. I agree that the STB recorder approach is a good one, but the quality is not the same as a HD Tivo transfer to PC. Even if a set-top BD-RW box was available, it would probably still go through an analog conversion or at least a re-encoding before it made it on the disc. Of course, if firewire had survived in the CE space, that may not be the case.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Mike,


There is no reason to waste disks when you can write the material to an ISO image and save that to a hard drive and then stream those ISOs to your tv.


I archive every disk that I own so I don't subject the disks to wear and tear or damage from mishandling and that includes the Blu-Ray disks that I have bought.

I then set up a HD server, using PS3 Media Server to stream that content to my tv. No wasted disks or having the possibility of damaging my disks since they are stored away for safe keeping.

So there is no need for a burner at all IMHO, just ISO's/HD content and a server that will stream those ISO's and HD content. I learned how to do this by watching HD Nation, Robert Heron to be exact, a great source for all things HD.


As far as Tivo HD programs. I have a TivoHD and I transfer those programs all the time, they are just Mpg2 files in the Tivo wrapper . I use VideoReDo TvSuite to convert those Tivo files to standard mpg2 files, that includes HD programs ( I don't do SD anymore







). So any Tivo program, that does not have the "do not copy" flag enabled can be transferred and archived. It's not that hard to do, it's just that Comcast is now "honoring" that no copy flag on a lot of channels now, mainly premium channels like HBO etc , so I'm forced to go elsewhere for my HD content







.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## dondon

Anyone else have the HD feeds of KTVU, KPIX, and KGO go out tonight? I'm in Santa Clara.


----------



## mspiegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/18839104
> 
> 
> Anyone else have the HD feeds of KTVU, KPIX, and KGO go out tonight? I'm in Santa Clara.



Same problem in Mountain View.

I checked at 8:10pm and only KTVU was out.

I checked after 9pm and all three plus KQED were out.

Now at 9:35pm all channels are working.


KTVU was down last week at the same time, Monday between 8pm and 9pm.


I have seen this issue occasionally around midnight on channel KGO, perhaps once every month or two.


I check with three sources: TV Tuner (Sony XBR4), computer card (Hauppauge 1800), and cable box (RNG110). About half the time, the TV Tuner shows a good quality HD picture for about half a second, then goes dark. The rest of the time and on the tuners, there is no signal whatsoever.


On the computer, SageTV shows several other channels with signal strength of 100%, but the problematic channels show 0%. I don't think it is a signal strength issue given what I see with the TV Tuner. Something is messing with the quality of the signal.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/18839104
> 
> 
> Anyone else have the HD feeds of KTVU, KPIX, and KGO go out tonight? I'm in Santa Clara.



Yeah, they were out in Cupertino too, about 8:30pm or so. But they are back about 9:30pm. Don't know what Comcast is doing, but it sure messes up my TV watching. I have seen similar problems with KTVU before.


Greg


----------



## jonesdb

I noticed that these three HD stations were out on Comcast this evening for about 1.5 hours at around 8:00 pm (Sony DHG-HDD500 showed signal levels of 5%) The Comcast STB (Motorola) seemed to have no problem with the signal.

All is back to normal now. Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## Mikef5

*A little update on the new A28 Guide*


I know that a lot of people are waiting on the new A28 Guide to be released here in the Bay Area and wanted to know what the hold up is.

There has been some discussions in other forums ( DslReports etc.. ) that it has been released back East and that there are some bugs in it that have made the transition to it not a pleasant experience.

That is why it has not been released here in the Bay Area as of yet but as soon as those bugs are addressed/fixed it will be released here.

A very tentative schedule is for a late July start and completion in mid August. Again this is tentative and dependent on the bugs being fixed but it is a good time-frame as of now.

When I get a firm release date and get permission to post I will post it here. I'm sure most people would prefer that the guide be as bug free as possible before they release it to us here in the Bay Area, I know I do.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

_Dodgers Sweep Giants!!_


Sorry, but having melted down against the Yankees in the rubber match on Sunday, sweeping the Giants feels pretty good. How about that base running by Sandoval?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18847948
> 
> _Dodgers Sweep Giants!!_
> 
> 
> Sorry, but having melted down against the Yankees in the rubber match on Sunday, sweeping the Giants feels pretty good. How about that base running by Sandoval?



God, I was hoping you weren't watching and I could stop my crying but it starts again... I'm going to my corner and sob some more










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Barovelli,


Time for some spring cleaning, your in box is full !!


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18848499
> 
> 
> Barovelli,
> 
> 
> Time for some spring cleaning, your in box is full !!
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Waiting for someone to tell that the pm box is for timeshifting messages and not for permanent storage.










Accomplished!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18848561
> 
> 
> Waiting for someone to tell that the pm box is for timeshifting messages and not for permanent storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accomplished!



Thanks Dave, you lucky dog

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18848488
> 
> 
> God, I was hoping you weren't watching and I could stop my crying but it starts again... I'm going to my corner and sob some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Not watching? Are you kidding? I watched today's game while sitting in the dentist's chair!


----------



## NxNW

Ok I'll tolerate some Dodger fan chatter when it gets slipped into an on-topic post as an aside, but really, did we have to hijack the thread for *this* atrocity? LA is only a few games up in the standings and it's not even the all-star break. Heaven help us all if the G-men return the favor closer to September. Moderators will have to step in to break up the baseball talk.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18849167
> 
> 
> Not watching? Are you kidding? I watched today's game while sitting in the dentist's chair!



Holy Cow Jim, first I suffer the Dodgers kicking the Giant's butts and now you remind me that I'm going to be having a dental implant put in my upper jaw









The pain never ends...

OK, back on topic, I'll see if I can get Santa Rosa put on the bottom of the list for the new A28 guide until the Dodgers lose to the Giant's. I think that fair, I think I can get Mr. J. to buy into it

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18849347
> 
> 
> Holy Cow Jim, first I suffer the Dodgers kicking the Giant's butts and now you remind me that I'm going to be having a dental implant put in my upper jaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pain never ends...
> 
> OK, back on topic, I'll see if I can get Santa Rosa put on the bottom of the list for the new A28 guide until the Dodgers lose to the Giant's. I think that fair, I think I can get Mr. J. to buy into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I don't use Comcast STBs.










Funny you mention implant, I just had one completed myself, titanium post and all, veeery expensive!


----------



## higlider

Can someone post the current QAM HD stations on Santa Cruz Comcast cable with the frequency ID's.

Thanks.


----------



## halcy81

Hey all, couple questions:

-Does anyone know what channels are in the "Digital Economy Service from Comcast"? It shows up as 29.95 for customers already paying for internet with them, but there is no package in their channel listing that matches "Digital Economy"


-Can I get say the above plan and avoid paying the $7/month HDTV charge? I currently just have their limited basic cable and am using my own HDHomerun to grab the unecrypted (OTA) channels?


-What CCI flag is Comcast setting on the tv shows when using a cable card? I'd like to get the Ceton 4 tuner card, but still be able to watch the shows on other PCs in my home if possible.


Thanks!


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81* /forum/post/18867728
> 
> 
> -Can I get say the above plan and avoid paying the $7/month HDTV charge? I currently just have their limited basic cable and am using my own HDHomerun to grab the unecrypted (OTA) channels?



Do you also have a Comcast HD STB? If not, you should not be paying that $7/month charge.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81* /forum/post/18867728
> 
> 
> -What CCI flag is Comcast setting on the tv shows when using a cable card? I'd like to get the Ceton 4 tuner card, but still be able to watch the shows on other PCs in my home if possible.



The limited basic channels are not copy protected. Channels like HBO and Cinemax are copy protected and cannot be transferred to other devices.


----------



## halcy81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18867792
> 
> 
> Do you also have a Comcast HD STB? If not, you should not be paying that $7/month charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The limited basic channels are not copy protected. Channels like HBO and Cinemax are copy protected and cannot be transferred to other devices.



Nope I have no comcast hardware at all, and I'm also not paying the fee right now, so it sounds proper. How about the starter channels, ie discovery HD, usa, etc?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81* /forum/post/18868912
> 
> 
> How about the starter channels, ie discovery HD, usa, etc?



I don't get these channels, so other people will have to answer.


BTW, at least in Mountain View, it looks like most of the encrypted HD channels are now in the filter frequencies.


----------



## louislam

Can someone who has the Comcast HD Family Tier list the HD channels you receive? Also how much does it cost?


Thanks


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81* /forum/post/18868912
> 
> 
> Nope I have no comcast hardware at all, and I'm also not paying the fee right now, so it sounds proper. How about the starter channels, ie discovery HD, usa, etc?



While I haven't tried every channel, the only channels that are not encrypted on Comcast systems are the locals, and I think WGN-HD although I'm not positive about that. As far as copy flags, in my experience, only the premium channels like HBO/SHO/Etc are locked up, can't be moved/copied, everything else I've been able to move from a TiVo to the PC. Downloaded content like Amazon VOD is also locked to the device like the premium channels are.


With the CableCARD-equipped Ceton you should have pretty much the same capability to move/view encrypted content as with a TiVo. Not sure about premium content though, I think you can view HBO etc but not move it around. Is the Ceton even out yet?


----------



## hcady

I went to the local office to pick up the anyroom dvr, they do have them, but they require a technician to install them at this time, as they were just released. Hopefully it wont be too long before we can pickup them up for self install. 19.95 for the dvr, 16.95 for installation.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/18873407
> 
> 
> I went to the local office to pick up the anyroom dvr, they do have them, but they require a technician to install them at this time, as they were just released. Hopefully it wont be too long before we can pickup them up for self install. 19.95 for the dvr, 16.95 for installation.



$19.95 per month? And what is the brand/model number of the DVR?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/18873609
> 
> 
> $19.95 per month? And what is the brand/model number of the DVR?



They tried to charge me the same thing when I had them exchange my Moto DCH for a DCX for 3D MPEG4 viewing. They then removed the charges and waived the service call fee.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/18873609
> 
> 
> $19.95 per month? And what is the brand/model number of the DVR?



DCX3400m & DCX3200m. DVR has 500g hdd.


----------



## sherml

Hi - new member here (in Foster City).


About a week ago, I received a Comcast message in my STB saying that we would be upgraded to the new guide on 7/8 (today), including the features described at comcast.net/newguide . Just checked and my configuration is still showing A25 s/w and 22.35 f/w versions.


Anybody else get that message, and has the box been updated for you yet?

Thx


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sherml* /forum/post/18878429
> 
> 
> Hi - new member here (in Foster City).
> 
> 
> About a week ago, I received a Comcast message in my STB saying that we would be upgraded to the new guide on 7/8 (today), including the features described at comcast.net/newguide . Just checked and my configuration is still showing A25 s/w and 22.35 f/w versions.
> 
> 
> Anybody else get that message, and has the box been updated for you yet?
> 
> Thx


 This post (#13106) might clear things up.


-- Don


----------



## Naylia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81* /forum/post/18867728
> 
> 
> Hey all, couple questions:
> 
> -Does anyone know what channels are in the "Digital Economy Service from Comcast"? It shows up as 29.95 for customers already paying for internet with them, but there is no package in their channel listing that matches "Digital Economy"
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Digital Economy Service from Comcast - $29.95
> 
> 
> *Get Digital Economy Service from Comcast today for a great everyday low price.*
> 
> Over 50 digital channels.
> 45 commercial-free music channels.
> Interactive program guide.
> Easy-to-use parental controls.
> 
> 
> This starting price is for customers that currently subscribe to Comcast Digital Voice or Comcast High-Speed Internet.



I'm interested in this too, but you're right there is no channel lineup posted. You'll still need to pay the HD fee of $7 is my guess. I don't see any reason you wouldn't have to. Pretty sure On Demand is not included. I'll probably pick a day next week when nothing important is on the DVR and switch over to see which channels come through. Will post back when I know more.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naylia* /forum/post/18884841
> 
> 
> You'll still need to pay the HD fee of $7 is my guess.



That fee is for renting the HD STB.


----------



## Naylia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/18884861
> 
> 
> That fee is for renting the HD STB.



Then it'll be pretty tough to avoid paying and still get HD











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mark from Comcast Live Chat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Digital Economy Video offers an average of 50 popular channels. All the broadcast channelsprovided on the Limited Basic Service, 48 Music Choice channels plus the channels listed below:History
> 
> Lifetime
> 
> truTVCNN
> 
> A&E
> 
> Fox NewsCartoon Network
> 
> AMC
> 
> USA NetworkDiscovery
> 
> SPIKE TV
> 
> TV LandComedy Central
> 
> Disney
> 
> BETFood Network
> 
> Animal Planet
> 
> Weather ChannelHSN
> 
> E!
> 
> C-SPANC-SPAN2
> 
> EWTN
> 
> Hallmark
> 
> QVC
> 
> TV Guide



I'll be switching. History, AMC, A&E, Food Network, Discovery, Comedy Central, and USA cover 99% of my cable tv usage. I guess I'll have to figure out another way to get my Syfy fix.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naylia* /forum/post/18894915
> 
> 
> Then it'll be pretty tough to avoid paying and still get HD



If you have a CableCard device such as TiVo, the first CableCard is free. If you get the Comcast DVR ($16?), there is no separate HD charge.


----------



## Brian Conrad

But it's a "starting price" and good only for customers who have those other services. I don't like this method of marketing. What is it after the "starting period" (usually a year). Or have they even figured that out yet. And will it actually qualify you to have a DVR or is that reserved for Extended Basic and above? It's a drug dealer business model.


----------



## work4mike




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naylia* /forum/post/18884841
> 
> 
> I'm interested in this too, but you're right there is no channel lineup posted. You'll still need to pay the HD fee of $7 is my guess. I don't see any reason you wouldn't have to. Pretty sure On Demand is not included. I'll probably pick a day next week when nothing important is on the DVR and switch over to see which channels come through. Will post back when I know more.



Interesting to see the $29.95 for the Digital Economy Service.

It does seem that the word used "Digital" certainly does not equal "HD" in the service so I also assume one would still have to pay the $7 for HD access fee.


Incidently, for $7, what STB model will Comcast provide you with?


----------



## mspiegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mspiegel* /forum/post/18839187
> 
> 
> Same problem in Mountain View.
> 
> I checked at 8:10pm and only KTVU was out.
> 
> I checked after 9pm and all three plus KQED were out.
> 
> Now at 9:35pm all channels are working.
> 
> 
> KTVU was down last week at the same time, Monday between 8pm and 9pm.
> 
> 
> I have seen this issue occasionally around midnight on channel KGO, perhaps once every month or two.
> 
> 
> I check with three sources: TV Tuner (Sony XBR4), computer card (Hauppauge 1800), and cable box (RNG110). About half the time, the TV Tuner shows a good quality HD picture for about half a second, then goes dark. The rest of the time and on the tuners, there is no signal whatsoever.
> 
> 
> On the computer, SageTV shows several other channels with signal strength of 100%, but the problematic channels show 0%. I don't think it is a signal strength issue given what I see with the TV Tuner. Something is messing with the quality of the signal.



KTVU is out again for at least the 3rd time in the last 4 weeks at 8pm on Monday.


Anyone else having these problems?


Since I am seeing the problem on several different tuners, the only equipment I can think of that might cause trouble is the Motorola Signal Booster that I placed upstream. Unless that is coupling with the Comcast gear in some strange way, the problem seems to be on Comcast's end.


----------



## tranle

I am also in Mountain View and KTVU (702) and KICU (706) was out up until 10pm.

Well, it was not 100% out, my tv with a QAM tuner will tune to it for 5 seconds and loose the connection and the comcast box cannot lock on it.

They are either testing something at the head end or something is broken over there.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/18897918
> 
> 
> I am also in Mountain View and KTVU (702) and KICU (706) was out up until 10pm.
> 
> Well, it was not 100% out, my tv with a QAM tuner will tune to it for 5 seconds and loose the connection and the comcast box cannot lock on it.
> 
> They are either testing something at the head end or something is broken over there.



Same in Santa Clara. Seems like almost every week KTVU is out during prime time hours. Pretty lousy uptime on that channel.


----------



## Wolfie351

I haven't been able to record QAM Fox (702 Santa Clara) on Monday nights for several weeks. Other channels have had intermittent problems during the same time period, ie. recordings missing a few minutes here and there. The rest of the week my PC-DVR is flawless. I would have posted sooner, but I assumed I had signal strength issues and the time of week was coincidental.


----------



## sherml




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18879041
> 
> 
> This post (#13106) might clear things up.
> 
> 
> -- Don



Thanks Don ... this from the Comcast blogs with info consistent with Mike's post, but with more specific dates (I can't give the url because I have fewer than 3 posts):


"Edurado -Thanks for your question.


The Bay Area is a fairly large area for Comcast - Our schedule has the new guide and new features starting the week of July 26 and deploying on a rolling schedule through August 6 in your area. The schedule is subject to change."

Ted Hodgins replied to comment from Eduardo | July 12, 2010 4:38 PM


Comment #33996 from "new-guide-makes-watching-tv-even-better"


----------



## Naylia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18895463
> 
> 
> But it's a "starting price" and good only for customers who have those other services. I don't like this method of marketing. What is it after the "starting period" (usually a year). Or have they even figured that out yet. And will it actually qualify you to have a DVR or is that reserved for Extended Basic and above? It's a drug dealer business model.



It's not a starting price. I confirmed that with the rep I worked with, and if you look online you'll notice that there is no term associated with it.


The $29.99 for 6 months is Digital Starter Cable which then goes to $61.99 after the promotional period.


Digital Economy is $29.95 forever (or as long as they'll sell it to you). I do also have Comcast High Speed Internet. I think that's the only catch. You need to have either phone or internet with Comcast to purchase according to Comcast.com. The Terms & Conditions state that it's only for new customers. But the guy I worked with via online chat took care of it no problem even though I've been with Comcast for about a year.


New bill:

Digital Economy - $29.95

HD STB - $7

High Speed Internet - $29.99 (still under promotion - soon to go up to $40+)

+ a bunch of fees and taxes


So far no one has noticed the missing channels, but that will certainly depend on what your family watches.


----------



## Naylia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *work4mike* /forum/post/18896301
> 
> 
> Interesting to see the $29.95 for the Digital Economy Service......Incidently, for $7, what STB model will Comcast provide you with?



They will provide you with any of their HD STB that don't have a DVR. There are multiple models in circulation.


I believe the most common model for a new customer today is the Pace RNG-110 . In a normal set up i see no issues with this box. It is small, which some people like. However, when used with an HTPC I had issues controlling it with an IR blaster, and people struggled to get firewire channel changing to work, but the may be solved now.


On request I was able to get the Motorola DCH3200 . It's bigger, but both IR and Firewire Channel Change from my HTPC are smooth as butter.


There may also still be Motorola DCT6200's available. But probably hard to find.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

What Happened? did they lost the signal?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

I was watching the news, and then those signals are out.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Those CSR's are trying to get our signals fix, and then those signals will go back on.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Did everyone have comcast, and lost their signals at those houses in Santa Clara?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Anyone call Comcast about what is the problem with those signals?


----------



## bobby94928

did you????


----------



## nbc11newsclips

No. Did anyone else call about losing those signals?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Xn0r, did you lost those signals on your Comcast Box?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

I think those CSR's are still working on those signals, they hope to get those signals back ASAP.


----------



## Duck05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18849347
> 
> 
> Holy Cow Jim, first I suffer the Dodgers kicking the Giant's butts and now you remind me that I'm going to be having a dental implant put in my upper jaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pain never ends...
> 
> OK, back on topic, I'll see if I can get Santa Rosa put on the bottom of the list for the new A28 guide until the Dodgers lose to the Giant's. I think that fair, I think I can get Mr. J. to buy into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



While expensive and a long process, the implant for me was a good investment.










Mike, I am in the Fairfield area and a while back Comcast moved all of the channels (except for "local" stations) to the "digital" spectrum forcing the use of the Comcast provided STBs and DAs. I had 2 existing DVRs with QAM tuners used for time shifting which are now essentially "boat anchors".


I could rant and rave about this "upgrade" but I won't. I don't, either, want to pay another cent to Comcast to rent one of their DVRs.


I am considering, though, a Moxi DVR that would require a Comcast provided M-card (at a current $1.70 per month - another soaking from Comcast) and was wondering if you or anyone else knows if this will be a problem so we can once again record FX, USA, E!, TNT, etc. channels. The Moxi is attractive due to the 3 tuners and the ability to record 3 shows at the same time.


I do not have or want an HD package so while the Moxi is labeled an "HD recorder" I will use it for SD "digital" time shifting only.


Any opinions or experienced Moxi user comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

WTF? Those CSR's still checking to see those signal problems.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Xn0r, did you still lost those signals? call Comcast and hope to get it fix.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

still no signal here, did anyone else got no signal?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/18924894
> 
> 
> still no signal here, did anyone else got no signal?



Try the below link, you'll have to login to your Comcast account to have it display for your area.

http://online.comcast.net/networkhea...tagecheck.aspx


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Our signals came back on, did anyone came back on?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Our signals are out again, now what will they do?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

back on once again.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

WTF? That's the third time they lost our signal. What is that crap is going on here?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

back on again you darn crap!!!


----------



## c3

Posting 16 messages in this thread is unlikely to solve the problem.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naylia* /forum/post/18914863
> 
> 
> They will provide you with any of their HD STB that don't have a DVR. There are multiple models in circulation.
> 
> 
> I believe the most common model for a new customer today is the Pace RNG-110 . In a normal set up i see no issues with this box. It is small, which some people like. However, when used with an HTPC I had issues controlling it with an IR blaster, and people struggled to get firewire channel changing to work, but the may be solved now.
> 
> 
> There may also still be Motorola DCT6200's available. But probably hard to find.



If you go to the Benicia office, there's probably at least one 6200 in the back somewhere.







(I just exchanged my 6200 for a Pace RNG-110; they asked me if I wanted a "smaller" box, which implied that I had some sort of choice, although they didn't tell me if the alternative was another 6200 or a DCH3200.)


-- Don


----------



## sherml




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sherml* /forum/post/18878429
> 
> 
> Hi - new member here (in Foster City).
> 
> 
> About a week ago, I received a Comcast message in my STB saying that we would be upgraded to the new guide on 7/8 (today), including the features described at comcast.net/newguide . Just checked and my configuration is still showing A25 s/w and 22.35 f/w versions.
> 
> 
> Anybody else get that message, and has the box been updated for you yet?
> 
> Thx



Got a new Comcast message this morning with a guide update now scheduled for Thursday, 7/22. Stay tuned.


----------



## Ken H

Comcast Bay Area area subs:


Do you get HDNet and or HDNet Movies?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18932654
> 
> 
> Comcast Bay Area area subs:
> 
> 
> Do you get HDNet and or HDNet Movies?



No, never have either.


The only HDNet programming we've ever had was when KRON purchased some of their old content years ago, but never the main HDNet channels directly from HDNet.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18932812
> 
> 
> No, never have either.
> 
> 
> The only HDNet programming we've ever had was when KRON purchased some of their old content years ago, but never the main HDNet channels directly from HDNet.



Thx.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Lost Versus channel couple days ago from QAM. Anybody else lose it too? Went out during the best stages of the Tour de France. My only time I watch this channel out of the year. They axed ESPN and TNT during the NBA playoffs too.



Gone in Cupertino at the same time. Now I have to get my TDF info from the web.


Greg


----------



## Mikef5

*New A28 Guide rolling out in the Bay Area*



Here's the latest roll out schedule for the new A28 Guide for the Bay Area



# *07/20/10* – Santa Barbara County


# *07/20/10* – Fresno


# *07/22/10* –East Bay: Oakland, Hayward, San Leandro, Fremont, Alameda, Union City; West Bay: Daly City, Pacifica, South San Francisco, Brisbane, San Mateo, San Carlos, Redwood City, Burlingame, Millbrae, Foster City, Hillsborough


# *07/27/10* –South Bay: San Jose, Los Gatos, Foxworthy, Scotts Valley, Santa Cruz, Boulder Creek, Monterey, Santa Clara, Cupertino, Los Altos, Mt View, Palo Alto, Woodside, Santa Clara, Sunnyvale, Milpitas, Saratoga, Menlo Park


# *07/29/10* –North Bay-Marin; East Bay: Pinole, San Pablo, Hercules, Berkeley, Albany, Richmond, El Cerrito


# *08/03/10* –East Bay Valley: Danville, Martinez, Castro Valley, Livermore, Concord, Walnut Creek, Rossmoor, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Dublin, Pittsburg, Brentwood; West Bay: San Francisco


# *08/05/10* – All of Sac DMA, North Valley, Central Valley



It will be interesting to see how well this integrates with the Whole House Dvr that is finally available in the Bay Area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid

2013 is a long time to wait for my guide lol... i think the new bay bridge will open up before that


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/18939276
> 
> 
> 2013 is a long time to wait for my guide lol... i think the new bay bridge will open up before that



Thanks Nikeykid, that was copied directly from the email but I should have done a better job checking it for correctness and it's been corrected, my bad










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Wow, I just noticed something else.....*no Santa Rosa*


I know I said I'd make sure Santa Rosa wouldn't get upgraded until the Giant's beat the Dodgers but honestly Jim I had nothing to do with it









I've got an email to Mr. J. asking about it so I'll update it once I get the info.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18939721
> 
> 
> Wow, I just noticed something else.....*no Santa Rosa*
> 
> 
> I know I said I'd make sure Santa Rosa wouldn't get upgraded until the Giant's beat the Dodgers but honestly Jim I had nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an email to Mr. J. asking about it so I'll update it once I get the info.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Probably covered as "North Bay-Marin".


----------



## bamboo510

I got the MOCA enabled boxes installed on Monday the 19th. The master box (DCX3400-m) is nice looking, but the slave box (DCX3200-m) isn't that great. There's NO display on the 3200 so I don't even know what numbers I'm entering, and they're not showing up on the TV either. I guess there's no HDD in the 3200 so Live TV time-shifting is non-existent. They came preloaded with what I believe is the new A28 guide.


I have D-Link moca adapters installed on my network and those didn't play well with the STBs so I had to use a splitter and put them on their own lines. I guess it's a pretty cool upgrade, I just need to get a clock now since I depended on the clock on my old STB.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18936394
> 
> 
> Gone in Cupertino at the same time. Now I have to get my TDF info from the web.
> 
> 
> Greg



Verses is also gone in 95127, but a new set of channels showed up: 99 1-4,7-14 (12 new subchannels). Seems to be a bunch ob baseball stats in really low resolution.


I can't complain to Comcast about Verses because it is not listed as one of the channels I should be getting through limited basic.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/18940046
> 
> 
> Verses is also gone in 95127, but a new set of channels showed up: 99 1-4,7-14 (12 new subchannels). Seems to be a bunch ob baseball stats in really low resolution.
> 
> 
> I can't complain to Comcast about Verses because it is not listed as one of the channels I should be getting through limited basic.



The only digital channels you should be getting are locals, maybe HSN and/or QVC, and maybe WGN and/or TBS. Plus of course public service, gov, edu.


Any others are usually pure gravy.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18939753
> 
> 
> Probably covered as "North Bay-Marin".



That's what I'm thinking also but I'm checking just to be sure. Right now Mr. J. is in the Central Valley area so it might be a while before he gets back to me.

Anyway, after last night's Giants/Dodger game, I'm almost feel sorry for the Dodgers........ almost !!









You know the Dodgers will probably get their revenge in tonight's game but that was the weirdest game that I've seen in a long time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18939721
> 
> 
> Wow, I just noticed something else.....*no Santa Rosa*


*No Vallejo/Benicia, either* - I don't think that area qualifies as the Sacramento DMA, but it could be part of "North Bay".


-- Don


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18940089
> 
> 
> The only digital channels you should be getting are locals, maybe HSN and/or QVC, and maybe WGN and/or TBS. Plus of course public service, gov, edu.
> 
> 
> Any others are usually pure gravy.



No, I'm paying for limited basic, and I have a list of channels that are included with limited basic, and so I should (and am) getting them. While most of these channels are OTA channels and useless channels like QVC and HSN, The Discovery Channel is neither useless nor OTA and is included as part of limited basic.


I am getting a few channels from the digital starter package in clear QAM such as The History Channel. I will miss that channel when they encrypt it, but if they do encrypt it, I will not be able to complain because that is not listed as one I should be getting.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18940413
> 
> 
> That's what I'm thinking also but I'm checking just to be sure. Right now Mr. J. is in the Central Valley area so it might be a while before he gets back to me.
> 
> Anyway, after last night's Giants/Dodger game, I'm almost feel sorry for the Dodgers........ almost !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the Dodgers will probably get their revenge in tonight's game but that was the weirdest game that I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I couldn't watch the game, but it sounds like it got real interesting in the later innings. We did win last night though, and we'll be in town next week.


----------



## sherml




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sherml* /forum/post/18931937
> 
> 
> Got a new Comcast message this morning with a guide update now scheduled for Thursday, 7/22. Stay tuned.



Got my 78.53-A28p0-4.1005.r-8 update today (overnight). Firmware version is 22.65.


----------



## Lennyo

I received a message today about a new feature called "AnyRoom DVR" being available. It allows you to share DVR recordings in any room in the house. This feature has been available on AT&T Uverse and now Comcast is offering it. Does anyone know anything about this? Does it cost extra? Does it require new equipment? Thanks.......


----------



## kmitche

AnyRoomDVR costs around $5 extra per month. Getting the service requires swapping boxes. The 'server' box is a DCX-3400m. The 'receivers' are DCX-3200m. As of today, I was told that there is no self-install option. The DVR has a 500 gb hard drive.


----------



## Lennyo

Thanks, Kmitche. That's a pretty hefty hard disk.


----------



## gfbuchanan

With 2TB discs going for less than $90 at Fry's, I'd say that 500GB is not very much space for a DVR. Especially if you record in HD. And why would you record in anything else? When will they start putting some real disc space into these things?


Greg


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18945836
> 
> 
> With 2TB discs going for less than $90 at Fry's, I'd say that 500GB is not very much space for a DVR. Especially if you record in HD. And why would you record in anything else? When will they start putting some real disc space into these things?
> 
> 
> Greg










They don't want you to be a video packrat, they want you to pay for ondemand viewing ala carte instead.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18945836
> 
> 
> With 2TB discs going for less than $90 at Fry's, I'd say that 500GB is not very much space for a DVR. Especially if you record in HD. And why would you record in anything else? When will they start putting some real disc space into these things?



What say of the Cablevision networked DVR? The storage space is kept at the headend and streamed to you. That way it is fair to everyone, especially those who feel left behind with 160 g models. Never lose your content in a box swap. And The Company can offer different storage capacities, offering more storage for a price.


Less likely to happen are boxes with eSATA ports where you buy and maintain your own storage, marry the drive to the box for encryption.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18952937
> 
> 
> What say of the Cablevision networked DVR? The storage space is kept at the headend and streamed to you. That way it is fair to everyone, especially those who feel left behind with 160 g models. Never lose your content in a box swap. And The Company can offer different storage capacities, offering more storage for a price.
> 
> 
> Less likely to happen are boxes with eSATA ports where you buy and maintain your own storage, marry the drive to the box for encryption.



Networked DVR's put you at the mercy of the cable provider. Programs are only available as long as the provider decides to serve them. Keeping it local means that I can record programs during the winter prime season, then watch them over the summer instead of reruns.


Greg


----------



## millerwill

Still A25 in Berkeley.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18956429
> 
> 
> Still A25 in Berkeley.



Maybe that's because it isn't 7-29 yet. The original list lists that date for Berkeley...


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/18956474
> 
> 
> Maybe that's because it isn't 7-29 yet. The original list lists that date for Berkeley...



Ah, thanks; just went back and checked the posted schedule.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/18955474
> 
> 
> Networked DVR's put you at the mercy of the cable provider. Programs are only available as long as the provider decides to serve them. Keeping it local means that I can record programs during the winter prime season, then watch them over the summer instead of reruns.
> 
> 
> Greg



Greg,


At the mercy of the cable provider









A little harsh don't you think or do you really believe that the cable company would take the time to prevent you from watching your saved programs ?


They're more interested in you paying your bill on time than stopping you from watching your saved programs.


But you can do the same thing with a server based dvr that you can with a local dvr. The benefit as I see it is that if my local dvr ****'s itself I lose all my recordings and have to go to the cable store and get another one and start all over. With a server based dvr the only way I lose my saved programs is if their server bites the big one.


Plus, if I move to another location, even in the same town, I lose my saved programs because I have to turn in my boxes when I move thus losing my save programs again ( there was some talk about allowing customers to keep their boxes if they move in the same area and stay with Comcast, but I haven't heard anything lately so that may be a mute subject ). With a server based dvr that store space follows me when I move and of course keep cable.


IMHO, there is no driving force for me to have a dvr in my house. If I have access to storage space on their servers and if they charge me the same price as having a local dvr I don't feel the need to have it local.


The only thing I see as an advantage to having it local is if you could transfer those non copy-protected programs to your computer for local archiving and with these cable boxes you can't do that without doing a hack or you have a Tivo box.


I look at networked dvrs as Video On Demand with you providing the content with your saved programs.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18956899
> 
> 
> Plus, if I move to another location, even in the same town, I lose my saved programs because I have to turn in my boxes when I move thus losing my save programs again ( there was some talk about allowing customers to keep their boxes if they move in the same area and stay with Comcast, but I haven't heard anything lately so that may be a mute subject ).



With a few exceptions (moving to a non digital simulcast system) this is now true. You can take your DVR (or eMTA, modem, etc) with you when you move within the state.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18956899
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> 
> At the mercy of the cable provider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little harsh don't you think or do you really believe that the cable company would take the time to prevent you from watching your saved programs ?
> 
> 
> They're more interested in you paying your bill on time than stopping you from watching your saved programs.
> 
> 
> But you can do the same thing with a server based dvr that you can with a local dvr. The benefit as I see it is that if my local dvr ****'s itself I lose all my recordings and have to go to the cable store and get another one and start all over. With a server based dvr the only way I lose my saved programs is if their server bites the big one.
> 
> 
> Plus, if I move to another location, even in the same town, I lose my saved programs because I have to turn in my boxes when I move thus losing my save programs again ( there was some talk about allowing customers to keep their boxes if they move in the same area and stay with Comcast, but I haven't heard anything lately so that may be a mute subject ). With a server based dvr that store space follows me when I move and of course keep cable.
> 
> 
> IMHO, there is no driving force for me to have a dvr in my house. If I have access to storage space on their servers and if they charge me the same price as having a local dvr I don't feel the need to have it local.
> 
> 
> The only thing I see as an advantage to having it local is if you could transfer those non copy-protected programs to your computer for local archiving and with these cable boxes you can't do that without doing a hack or you have a Tivo box.
> 
> 
> I look at networked dvrs as Video On Demand with you providing the content with your saved programs.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Network based DVR would be really cool. But because of programmer contract issues, it's not like Comcast can record a copy of everything and let you access any program ever recorded.


Fixing the storage issue but still being limited to the STB UI in terms of searching for recordings and paging through tons and tons of recordings isn't all that useful.


If you plan on storing a LOT of recordings, you really need a different UI and STB architecture to utilize it, the current system is not engineered for this.


My SageTV system has a 16 TB storage server behind it, and the SageTV UI lets me get through the 4700 recordings I have pretty quickly and easily. If you want to record a LOT of shows, you have to go local - there is just no other option.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18952937
> 
> 
> What say of the Cablevision networked DVR? The storage space is kept at the headend and streamed to you.



Having the program - and, more importantly, the playback controls - locally is a much better solution. Compare the current Comcast DVRs against how OnDemand works; when you, for example, press "Pause" on a DVR-saved program, it immediately pauses (er, Comcast has fixed most of their "DVR remote lag" problems, right?), whereas trying to pause a server-saved program can be hit-and-miss.


Also, do the DVRs still have four fast forward and rewind speeds? OnDemand has only one in each direction (not including the upcoming "five-minute skip" buttons).


-- Don


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Hey man, they downloading the new guide.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

with some great new features, including new DVR cleanup and DVR History.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18944106
> 
> *No Vallejo/Benicia, either* - I don't think that area qualifies as the Sacramento DMA, but it could be part of "North Bay".



Just got a message on the box that says Benicia (and, presumably, Vallejo) gets it on Thursday 7/29.

However, that's also the date that it's supposed to be turned on in Marin, and it wouldn't be the first time I got a "new service" message that was meant for another area.


-- Don


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/18964278
> 
> 
> with some great new features, including new DVR cleanup and DVR History.



Is anyone now able to access *MyDVR* for remote scheduling?


----------



## Brian Conrad

And along with the new guide which arrives here next week, today comes my latest bill with "surprise, surprise" rate increases. I wish Amazon would get the app for my BD player released so I can cut my bill down to something sane.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Also on this price list I don't see any listing for an HD STB just the DVR. Are they only offering DVRs anymore? i see listings for DTAs but I believe those are only for SD.


----------



## NxNW

Got A28 but the transition on 7/27 (which was in fact the actual date they said they would roll out the guide in my area) was awkward.


Yesterday evening I was informed the WAF had dropped to a very low level when nothing but a black screen appeared. So I power cycled the DCX3400 and started sniffing around.


The dark-silver remote was almost totally non-functional at that stage of the transition: only number keys (and channel up-down rocker) let you change channels and the info key only took you directly to some black and white screen where you set the parental lock code. All other keys on the remote (besides the power key) were totally non-functional while the unit was on. At least it showed a picture on the one tuner (no way to swap tuners- swap key non-functional).


I dropped down into the power-off menu and selected d08 Code Modules and found that 22.35 was ENABLED with an ID of 0000 and 22.65 was LOADING with an ID of FFFF


I turned the box back "on" and left it overnight.


Today everyting seems to have worked itself out. The box was off (ie standby) this morning, but after turning it back on I got two tuners and everything appeared stable. Indeed, to the casual observer, everything appeared exactly the same as before. I thought the fonts might change or something (maybe something miraculous like cypherstream's "screenshots" from CES a couple years ago), but really, aside form a couple new menu items, it looks exactly the same.


In the d 08 menu, now only 22.65 appears (along with a few other entries eg TV Guide 78.53 etc). In the regular powered-on "Cable Box Setup" info page, it shows

S/W Ver: 78.53 - A28p0-4.1005.r-8

Firmware: 22.65


And yes, once you start digging, a few new features appear in the UI now, the most welcome of which (at least that I have discovered so far) is nesting multiple recordings of the same show in "folders".


So after a day of weirdness, the update seems to have succeeded. Good stuff.


----------



## cstar

I received my bill today. Monthly charges went up $6.


So I called. Removed HBO, saved $21/month. Downgraded from Blast to standard and signed up for a year and saved another $20/month. Hopefully I won't miss the speed difference.


So I'm $35/month ahead. Anyone else changing their subscriptions?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18968292
> 
> 
> Also on this price list I don't see any listing for an HD STB just the DVR. Are they only offering DVRs anymore? i see listings for DTAs but I believe those are only for SD.



I have a non-DVR HD STB, so presumably they are still charging for those, although my billing cycle is around the 8th of each month - I'll probably know more then.


-- Don


----------



## juancmjr

Got rid of Cinemax, Showtime & Selecto channels, saving around $25 a month. Less porn though...














Also lost National Geographic HD


----------



## Keenan

When my promo rate of $29.95 for 16/2 HSI expired last month I "dropped down" to the 12/2 tier which is 42.95 versus the normal 16/2 rate of 52.95. CSR said check with her in Sept about getting a new promo rate on the HSI.


Also in Sept I'll be dropping the Preferred tier and Showtime as the $10.99 combo price for both will expire and go to the regular rates.


Still have another year of HBO for free and Digital Starter at $29.99.


I believe by locking in that Digital Starter rate of $29.99 a year ago it's insulated me from the rate increases you guys say your seeing, not seeing them here at all.


BTW, I still can't believe that Comcast charges $18.99 for Showtime, a channel that only costs them about $1.50. I guess it's their way of driving subs to get the full blown package, although I'm not sure how much of a discount it provides, never worked the numbers.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18971599
> 
> 
> I have a non-DVR HD STB, so presumably they are still charging for those, although my billing cycle is around the 8th of each month - I'll probably know more then.
> 
> 
> -- Don



You got this STB recently? I suspect there are many STB (5100 etc) users out there but I don't see that option on the new price list. When I had one it was $7 a month then I got their DVR. The only thing that MIGHT be an STB is the $2.95 DTA but I doubt it and if so it's probably just SD.


Keenan, I dropped Showtime and will sign up again when Dexter starts up since they usually have a promo price for the new season.


I often go surfing through OnDemand and finding myself watching little or none of it anymore since I've gotten the new BD player with Netflix and Vudu. The OnDemand movies are so old hat compared to what you can get and often look better with the streaming services. Vudu often has the same "now in theaters" offerings that OnDemand has but without the pixelation and often in 1080p and/or 720p.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/18972477
> 
> 
> You got this STB recently? I suspect there are many STB (5100 etc) users out there but I don't see that option on the new price list.



Yes (a Pace RNG-110) - in fact, it was last week sometime.


Without non-DVR STBs, why would they bother with AnyRoom DVR?


Also, didn't somebody mention something not too long ago about combining the "Digital Outlet Fee" with the box fee (the only extra fee would be for DVRs)?


-- Don


----------



## NxNW

I just called them last week and asked for a HD non-DVR STB and they said sure, we'll ship you one. It's still 7.99/mo (plus you may have to modify your plan if you only have limited basic or something). I asked if it would be Pace or Motorola. They said Motorola.


----------



## c3

I think the non-DVR HD STB rental is the "HD Technology Fee". There are 3 items on my price list:


Digital Additional Outlet Service, $8

HD Technology Fee, $8

HD Technology Fee (Additional Outlets), $8


----------



## Brian Conrad

I suspect they think that most HD sets have QAM tuners anymore so you wouldn't need an STB for Limited Basic. It's kind of a funny way of charging for an STB if you don't have a set with QAM.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/18964726
> 
> 
> Just got a message on the box that says Benicia (and, presumably, Vallejo) gets it on Thursday 7/29.



And, on Thursday 7/29, it arrived - apparently. I don't notice anything particular different about the guide (then again, I don't have a DVR box), but the 5-minute skip for OnDemand works.


-- Don


----------



## maddog510

I got the new A28 update on my Pace RNG110 & I noticed that in the audio setup under optimal stereo, it now says select to optimize. When I hit the select button on the remote, it shows a volume bar in the smaller screen in the upper right corner but it doesnt allow me to adjust it. Has anyone else encountered this? It appears the optimal stereo volume is not all the way up. It's 5 notches away from max volume.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510* /forum/post/18979768
> 
> 
> I got the new A28 update on my Pace RNG110 & I noticed that in the audio setup under optimal stereo, it now says select to optimize. When I hit the select button on the remote, it shows a volume bar in the smaller screen in the upper right corner but it doesnt allow me to adjust it. Has anyone else encountered this? It appears the optimal stereo volume is not all the way up. It's 5 notches away from max volume.



Let us know when you figure out how to get it to go to 11


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/18971453
> 
> 
> I received my bill today. Monthly charges went up $6.
> 
> 
> So I called. Removed HBO, saved $21/month. Downgraded from Blast to standard and signed up for a year and saved another $20/month. Hopefully I won't miss the speed difference.
> 
> 
> So I'm $35/month ahead. Anyone else changing their subscriptions?



We'll be dropping HBO on 8/10. Our 1 yr. free HBO expires 8/11. Found out that adding a second box for "any room DVR" is $8 +$4 for what I think CS called an outlet charge. Anyway, if I heard correctly, the cost totals $12/mo. We'll keep the DATA box in the bdrm for now.

In Miami, where we have 2 DVRs, will pay the $12 since it will be slitely cheaper than 2 DVRs.


....mike


----------



## davidwb

i had my "special pricing" expiring and they sent me a postcard to call them. i did, and they said they could offer me showtime and a faster internet connection for $30/month less than i was currently paying for this year, $20/month less next year, and $10 per month less after that. they must be getting lots of competition from directtv and at&t.


competition is a great thing!


----------



## Mikef5

Quick question, Is anyone having problems receiving On Demand ?? Specifically in the Milpitas loop.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18986283
> 
> 
> Quick question, Is anyone having problems receiving On Demand ?? Specifically in the Milpitas loop.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Fixed !!

Head-end problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## ldivinag

how are the slave DVRs connected to the master one?


coax or ethernet?


thanks...


----------



## kmitche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/18988500
> 
> 
> how are the slave DVRs connected to the master one?
> 
> 
> coax or ethernet?
> 
> 
> thanks...



Slave DVR's are connected your dwelling's coax system - just like any other Comcast setup. During the installation, the tech will install a filter at your signal source to block the network signals from returning to other homes. This seems to me to be the main reason that self installs will not be possible for a while.


----------



## millerwill

Are there any downsides to going this 'whole house' dvr route, rather than having 3, say, separate 3400 dvrs? Does the 1 dvr have enough capacity?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18988915
> 
> 
> Are there any downsides to going this 'whole house' dvr route, rather than having 3, say, separate 3400 dvrs? Does the 1 dvr have enough capacity?



Cost would be a concern if you go the 3 dvr route. Your first dvr should be included in your programming package and each additional dvr is about $16 each. With the whole house route you get the dvr included in your programming package and each additional HD receiver would be $8 each. I have Triple Play package and the dvr is included in that package.


The dvr in the whole house package is 500 Gb, which is nice but it would also be nice if they would allow the customer to add an external drive to boost that up.


I just had this installed at my house and while it is nice, it still doesn't do what I wanted it to do. You can not program the remote receivers to record a program and have it saved to the system dvr, all programming must be done on the main dvr. I hope they change this in the future but right now they need to get these out and working correctly.


The reason for no self installs isn't because they need to install a filter. It's just an in-line filter that goes on the cable to prevent the out going signal from the MOCA system from going out to other customers on your loop. Anyone can do it, screw one side of the cable to the filter and have the other side of the filter connected to the cable run going to your house. A caveman could do it.










I think the main reason for the no self installs is because they need to do a lot of testing of your cable runs to insure you have enough signal strength for the system to work and it is sensitive to signal strength. Also, like in my case, the cable runs may need to be replaced and all splitters removed to get the required signal strength. Plus, there is a specific way that the dvr and satellite receivers have to be hooked up so that the dvr is seen ( by the system ) first and then the satellite receivers. So IMHO it's just easier to let them do the heavy lifting










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## reel_fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18989122
> 
> 
> Cost would be a concern if you go the 3 dvr route. Your first dvr should be included in your programming package and each additional dvr is about $16 each. With the whole house route you get the dvr included in your programming package and each additional HD receiver would be $8 each. I have Triple Play package and the dvr is included in that package.
> 
> 
> The dvr in the whole house package is 500 Gb, which is nice but it would also be nice if they would allow the customer to add an external drive to boost that up.
> 
> 
> I just had this installed at my house and while it is nice, it still doesn't do what I wanted it to do. You can not program the remote receivers to record a program and have it saved to the system dvr, all programming must be done on the main dvr. I hope they change this in the future but right now they need to get these out and working correctly.
> 
> 
> The reason for no self installs isn't because they need to install a filter. It's just an in-line filter that goes on the cable to prevent the out going signal from the MOCA system from going out to other customers on your loop. Anyone can do it, screw one side of the cable to the filter and have the other side of the filter connected to the cable run going to your house. A caveman could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main reason for the no self installs is because they need to do a lot of testing of your cable runs to insure you have enough signal strength for the system to work and it is sensitive to signal strength. Also, like in my case, the cable runs may need to be replaced and all splitters removed to get the required signal strength. Plus, there is a specific way that the dvr and satellite receivers have to be hooked up so that the dvr is seen ( by the system ) first and then the satellite receivers. So IMHO it's just easier to let them do the heavy lifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike,


Any idea if the system works with existing MoCA devices? I have several in my house for Internet access.


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18989122
> 
> 
> 
> .... You can not program the remote receivers to record a program and have it saved to the system dvr, all programming must be done on the main dvr. ....
> 
> 
> Mikef5



Ooo, this is a no, no, for me; wife needs to be able to schedule things on the 52" lcd tv, w/o having to go to the projector for me.


Thanks for the specifics, Mike.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/18989210
> 
> 
> Ooo, this is a no, no, for me; wife needs to be able to schedule things on the 52" lcd tv, w/o having to go to the projector for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the specifics, Mike.



Yep, it's a let down for me too but I'm going to see if this might be added later once they get enough of them out in the field and if enough people request that feature. I don't know why they didn't include it in the roll out, it's a no brainer for me and I'm sure Comcast's competitors will point that weakness out for them










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/18989207
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Any idea if the system works with existing MoCA devices? I have several in my house for Internet access.



Knowing Comcast like I do, I don't think they would allow other MOCA devices on their system but that is a great idea and one I'll pursue with Comcast. I'd love to have my Tivo-HD ( if they ever implement their MoCa function ) to be available on my cable setup.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kmitche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18989122
> 
> 
> Cost would be a concern if you go the 3 dvr route. Your first dvr should be included in your programming package and each additional dvr is about $16 each. With the whole house route you get the dvr included in your programming package and each additional HD receiver would be $8 each. I have Triple Play package and the dvr is included in that package.
> 
> 
> The dvr in the whole house package is 500 Gb, which is nice but it would also be nice if they would allow the customer to add an external drive to boost that up.
> 
> 
> I just had this installed at my house and while it is nice, it still doesn't do what I wanted it to do. You can not program the remote receivers to record a program and have it saved to the system dvr, all programming must be done on the main dvr. I hope they change this in the future but right now they need to get these out and working correctly.
> 
> 
> The reason for no self installs isn't because they need to install a filter. It's just an in-line filter that goes on the cable to prevent the out going signal from the MOCA system from going out to other customers on your loop. Anyone can do it, screw one side of the cable to the filter and have the other side of the filter connected to the cable run going to your house. A caveman could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main reason for the no self installs is because they need to do a lot of testing of your cable runs to insure you have enough signal strength for the system to work and it is sensitive to signal strength. Also, like in my case, the cable runs may need to be replaced and all splitters removed to get the required signal strength. Plus, there is a specific way that the dvr and satellite receivers have to be hooked up so that the dvr is seen ( by the system ) first and then the satellite receivers. So IMHO it's just easier to let them do the heavy lifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5




Of course you are correct, Mike (caveman insult accepted). The tech tested the signal and found it to be solid.


A couple of months ago I rewired the house - stringing CAT6, RG6 quad and and installing a central distribution system for cable and ethernet. Had I not done that, the signal for the slave dvr would have been an issue.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitche* /forum/post/18989491
> 
> 
> Of course you are correct, Mike (caveman insult accepted). The tech tested the signal and found it to be solid.
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago I rewired the house - stringing CAT6, RG6 quad and and installing a central distribution system for cable and ethernet. Had I not done that, the signal for the slave dvr would have been an issue.



Kmitche,


The caveman part of my post was not directed at you or anyone else, I was merely stating that it was simple to do. If you took that as a personal insult then please except my apology, that was not my intent.


I was an electrician for over 20 years in the Navy, so some things are simple for me but maybe not so for others. I now do media posting for Comcast ( among other things ) and have done so for about 7 years now, so I'm familiar with a lot of things that the cable company does or doesn't do but nothing I say here is gospel or should it be taken that way. Also, my brother worked for the cable company, since the days of TCI, and I still have tech friends that work for the company.


With what you've done with your cable set up you should not have any problems doing the whole house set up yourself but most people are not so technically inclined and would have problems, hence the reason for no self installs for now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## kmitche




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18990461
> 
> 
> Kmitche,
> 
> 
> The caveman part of my post was not directed at you or anyone else, I was merely stating that it was simple to do. If you took that as a personal insult then please except my apology, that was not my intent.
> 
> 
> I was an electrician for over 20 years in the Navy, so some things are simple for me but maybe not so for others. I now do media posting for Comcast ( among other things ) and have done so for about 7 years now, so I'm familiar with a lot of things that the cable company does or doesn't do but nothing I say here is gospel or should it be taken that way. Also, my brother worked for the cable company, since the days of TCI, and I still have tech friends that work for the company.
> 
> 
> With what you've done with your cable set up you should not have any problems doing the whole house set up yourself but most people are not so technically inclined and would have problems, hence the reason for no self installs for now.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Mike - I owe you the apology. I was playing off the tv commercial caveman. Sometimes my deadpan gets me in trouble.


Thanks for all of your posts. The info is always good.


Kent


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18989248
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a let down for me too but I'm going to see if this might be added later once they get enough of them out in the field and if enough people request that feature. I don't know why they didn't include it in the roll out, it's a no brainer for me and I'm sure Comcast's competitors will point that weakness out for them



Queue the remote DVR programming from the Interweb or mobile phone, would that be a problem solver?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18990756
> 
> 
> Queue the remote DVR programming from the Interweb or mobile phone, would that be a problem solver?



Dave,


The myDVR Manager from their website is not available yet and I don't do mobile phones ( remember I'm an old fart







), and it would be much more convenient to do it locally from the satellite receivers.

I'll give you an example. I'm laying in bed and I see a program that I want to watch but it's way late and I'm to lazy to get out of bed to fire up the dvr in the front room to record it. I should be able to just tell the satellite receiver to record it to the dvr and fall asleep and get my beauty rest.










I'm pretty sure the other providers do that. Anyone with U-Verse or DirecTv know if you can do this ??


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18990929
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> The myDVR Manager from their website is not available yet and I don't do mobile phones ( remember I'm an old fart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and it would be much more convenient to do it locally from the satellite receivers.
> 
> I'll give you an example. I'm laying in bed and I see a program that I want to watch but it's way late and I'm to lazy to get out of bed to fire up the dvr in the front room to record it. I should be able to just tell the satellite receiver to record it to the dvr and fall asleep and get my beauty rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the other providers do that. Anyone with U-Verse or DirecTv know if you can do this?



Well, if I didn't have my iPad or iPod equipped with the Comcast app with me I might be able to use the Chumby on the nightstand.










But you are very right, to really be useful one needs to be able to set recordings from the client boxes.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/18991008
> 
> 
> Well, if I didn't have my iPad or iPod equipped with the Comcast app with me I might be able to use the Chumby on the nightstand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are very right, to really be useful one needs to be able to set recordings from the client boxes.



Chumby box !! They still make those ??? Or were you saying I'm Chubby














if so.....

I think we need to do a complete audit of the warehouse

















Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## maddog510

If I want to listen to tv on my surround sound system, do I switch the audio output from tv speakers to stereo or advanced?


----------



## Hamel

I use a total of three (3) CableCARDs from Comcast for my one TV and my one S3 TiVo. (The TV has one CableCARD slot and the TiVo has two CableCARD slots.) In early June, despite my explicit instructions to not touch it, a Comcast CSR somehow unpaired the TV-based CableCARD while he was re-pairing the two TiVo-based CableCARDs. It took almost two weeks of phone calls to useless CSRs and a couple of truck rolls to get the TV-based CableCARD working again. (In the end, the second or third attempt at swapping a card for the TV slot worked).


Now, a month and a half later, I just noticed that even though no new services were added during this Comcast-caused adventure, Comcast has added and retroactively (back to the date of the final June truck roll) charged me for two additional "HDTV Additional Service" changes at $8 a pop per month.


So, my question is: for the 3-CableCARD TV/TiVo setup I have, does anybody know what I should be charged for? Specifically, aside from my "Standard Cable," "Digital Silver Package," etc., programming charges, per month,


how many "Dual C-card Dig Access" charges,

how many "Hd Technology Fee" charges,

and how many "HDTV Additional Service" charges?


----------



## Mikef5

*Update for the roll out of the new A28 guide.*


__________________________________________________

*A28 launch originally scheduled for 08/03/10 is moving to 8/10/10 in–East Bay Valley: Danville, Martinez, Castro Valley, Livermore, Concord,

Walnut Creek, Rossmoor, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Dublin, Pittsburg, Brentwood; West Bay: San Francisco


All of Sacramento Region, North Valley and Central Valley now scheduled for 8/17/10


In addition the “myDVR Manager” will be ready for customers use on Wednesday, August 4th, in those areas where A28 has been downloaded.

Only the areas detailed above, will not have the service available on Wednesday.*


____________________________________________________



Looks like there was a problem in the roll out of the new guide that requires it to be delayed a week. I know there were a couple of bugs in the

guide when it was rolled out in my area. Better to get them fixed first before rolling it out to other areas.


MyDVR Manager will help with what I think is a major flaw in the whole house dvr ( not able to setup recordings from the satellite receivers )

but we'll see when it launches on the 4th but I really believe that having the ability to setup recordings from the satellite receivers is a very important feature.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18992990
> 
> *Update for the roll out of the new A28 guide.*
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> *A28 launch originally scheduled for 08/03/10 is moving to 8/10/10 in-East Bay Valley: Danville, Martinez, Castro Valley, Livermore, Concord,
> 
> Walnut Creek, Rossmoor, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Dublin, Pittsburg, Brentwood; West Bay: San Francisco
> 
> 
> All of Sacramento Region, North Valley and Central Valley now scheduled for 8/17/10
> 
> 
> In addition the myDVR Manager will be ready for customers use on Wednesday, August 4th, in those areas where A28 has been downloaded.
> 
> Only the areas detailed above, will not have the service available on Wednesday.*
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there was a problem in the roll out of the new guide that requires it to be delayed a week. I know there were a couple of bugs in the
> 
> guide when it was rolled out in my area. Better to get them fixed first before rolling it out to other areas.
> 
> 
> MyDVR Manager will help with what I think is a major flaw in the whole house dvr ( not able to setup recordings from the satellite receivers )
> 
> but we'll see when it launches on the 4th but I really believe that having the ability to setup recordings from the satellite receivers is a very important feature.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I got it Friday (Berkeley) and it seems to work fine so far as I've used it.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/18990929
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> The myDVR Manager from their website is not available yet and I don't do mobile phones ( remember I'm an old fart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and it would be much more convenient to do it locally from the satellite receivers.
> 
> I'll give you an example. I'm laying in bed and I see a program that I want to watch but it's way late and I'm to lazy to get out of bed to fire up the dvr in the front room to record it. I should be able to just tell the satellite receiver to record it to the dvr and fall asleep and get my beauty rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the other providers do that. Anyone with U-Verse or DirecTv know if you can do this ??
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Perhaps you shouldn't use the term "satellite receiver" as it's begging for misunderstanding. I like the other term used in this thread, "client box". Alternatively, I think "slave receiver" is a good term too.


- Mike


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/18994635
> 
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't use the term "satellite receiver" as it's begging for misunderstanding.



yah, them's fighting words round these here parts.


----------



## Keenan

What does it mean when it displays "EAS" on the DVR? It's stuck on the TV Guide channel and even pulling the power plug doesn't work, it just comes back on to that station, no remote commands work either.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/18999232
> 
> 
> What does it mean when it displays "EAS" on the DVR? It's stuck on the TV Guide channel and even pulling the power plug doesn't work, it just comes back on to that station, no remote commands work either.



Isn't that the Emergency Alert System?

See: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r216...annels-Comcast


----------



## Keenan

That's what I thought, but it usually clears itself after a minute or so, at least with a TiVo it does. I had to pull the power 3 times before the DVR would clear itself and boot up back to normal again. I just chalked it up to yet another idiosyncrasy of Motorola garbage.


----------



## mds54

San Jose: I just activated *myDvr*, and it synched right away.

I've selected my favorites and set my recordings remotely. Very cool!


----------



## Persil

There are 2 annoyances with swapping out a DVR that is having issues (other than whatever the problem is). One is that you lose all your recorded shows. The other is that you also lose all your scheduled recordings.


Does it look like myDVR might help with the second problem? In other words if I set up myDVR with my current DVR and then need to swap it out, do you think the old scheduled recordings can be squirted into the replacement DVR from the website? Or will the list just disappear when the old DVR is deactivated?


----------



## wcoolidge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19003075
> 
> 
> I just activated *myDvr*, and it synched right away.
> 
> I've selected my favorites and set my recordings remotely. Very cool!



Dang, I'm here in Santa Rosa and still have "MyDVR is Coming Soon to Your Neighborhood!" I wish it would get here already. I think I almost made it work on the morning when we got the new A28 guide, but not since then.


----------



## masoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wcoolidge* /forum/post/19004380
> 
> 
> Dang, I'm here in Santa Rosa and still have "MyDVR is Coming Soon to Your Neighborhood!" I wish it would get here already. I think I almost made it work on the morning when we got the new A28 guide, but not since then.



Same here in Berkeley. For about 15 seconds in the middle of the afternoon, I was told "you are already activated," but once I tried to do anything, it was back to "coming soon."


----------



## snidely

Since the new software was downloaded to the DVR - I often get the following error msg. if I hit several 30 second skip commands in a row or a few 5 minute back or fwd. commands.


""Unable to Process Request"

We are unable to process your request........Call CS at 800 Comcast. Code NA.


If you hit the "select" button, the box disappears and you can enter more commands. If you wait about 6-8 seconds, the error box will disappear on its own.


...mike


----------



## reel_fan

Just received a DVR message the we get the new DVR features this Tuesday (8/10).


----------



## avekevin

The new PC-based CableCard digital tuner from Ceton is about to be released, and I am seriously considering a purchase. I have a few questions.


- Does Comcast encrypt shows as "Copy Freely" or "Copy Once"? Does it depend upon the network or show?


- Does Comcast require a truck roll to install a CC? I am in Santa Rosa.


Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## c3

Broadcast channels are copy freely. Premium channels (HBO, etc.) are copy once. I don't know about Expanded Basic channels like ESPN, etc.


Self install.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avekevin* /forum/post/19027469
> 
> 
> The new PC-based CableCard digital tuner from Ceton is about to be released, and I am seriously considering a purchase. I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> - Does Comcast encrypt shows as "Copy Freely" or "Copy Once"? Does it depend upon the network or show?
> 
> 
> - Does Comcast require a truck roll to install a CC? I am in Santa Rosa.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kevin



I don't know specifically about the names of the flags, but in Los Altos, Tivo can transfer all the Digital Preferred channels. Well, at least I haven't seen any that can't be transferred. However, some channels cannot be transferred. One confirmed channel is Jade and I would imagine that channels like HBO would be the same, but I don't subscribe to those premiums to be sure.


So, to summarize, broadcast channels are unencrypted Clear QAM and can be tuned without CableCARD. Most of the Expanded Basic/Digital Starter/Digital Preferred channels are scrambled and do require CableCARD to tune them, but you should not see the additional copy protections inside MediaCenter that would be enabled for "Copy Once" except on premium channels.


- Mike


----------



## c3

"Copy Once" means it can be recorded and kept indefinitely, but it cannot be transferred to another device. Premium channels are "Copy Once".


----------



## avekevin

Thanks for the info, everyone. Microsoft has really bungled the whole MMC Extender construct to the point that it is useless.


I only subscribe to the basic digital tier, so I should be ok.


Kevin


----------



## Brian Conrad

Message from Sunday on the DVR says new guide today. So far not so. Burp.


----------



## reel_fan

Maybe Tuesday means Wednesday morning. That's Comcastic - uhh Xfinity time.


No new guide here either.


----------



## mikeaymar

Well, the Giants/Cubs are on KNTV in wonderful faux vision again. But, wait, we can tune to WGN, 717, and see the same game in HD! Too bad we don't always have choices.

Why do they bother broadcasting in widescreen SD? What a waste.


----------



## mjjacks2

I'm in Concord Ca and also no new guide any news on when it will be installed.


----------



## rfr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjjacks2* /forum/post/19034001
> 
> 
> I'm in Concord Ca and also no new guide any news on when it will be installed.



Sometime in 2012. Maybe. Satellite looks better every day.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Big burp. It's the 11th and no new guide even though the message said yesterday. This can't be one of these things where you have to reset the DVR? There was absolutely nothing about that in the message plus they can do that from the head end. I've been thinking about putting a small UPS on that box so that a brief power outage doesn't lead to an hours long schedule reloading.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

A28 was activated right on schedule in San Jose, and I didn't have to do anything to see it. They do recommend that you check your Favorites list and scheduled recordings afterwards, but I had no issues.


----------



## masoo

I can't complain, since I've got the new guide in Berkeley, but I am puzzled by the continued absence of MyDVR.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

I have myDVR, but it took another day after A28.

It's only a beta, and there are some issues, but it does seem to work for the most part.


----------



## wcoolidge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19036148
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> I have myDVR, but it took another day after A28.
> 
> It's only a beta, and there are some issues, but it does seem to work for the most part.



Did it just start working? Did you get an email about it in your @comcast.net email box?

I'm just frustated it doesn't work and am wondering if I'm doing something wrong or missing something.


----------



## Keenan

 Cox, TiVo Strike a DVR Deal 


So when is Comcast going to get off their butts and support this instead of wasting time trying to get the TiVo UI working on Motorola garbage?


----------



## dk2463

I got the message as well in San Francisco over the weekend that the new guide would be up on 8/10. As of today still nothing new. I called Comcast twice but nothing happened.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wcoolidge* /forum/post/19036301
> 
> 
> Did it just start working? Did you get an email about it in your @comcast.net email box?
> 
> I'm just frustated it doesn't work and am wondering if I'm doing something wrong or missing something.



In San Jose, it just let me activate on the scheduled date. I received the email from Comcast afterwards.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Still nothing here either. Big big burp. Maybe Mike knows something.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Maybe you guys aren't missing anything.

Mine just became completely non-functional, and after 2 phone calls, 3 transfers, and 4 CSRs at Comcast, NO ONE knows how to help.


So much for the "new" customer service!


----------



## rxp19

I was upgraded to A28 maybe a week or two ago, but I still can't access myDVR service.


I have a DCX3400 w/ DVR and high speed internet. But every time I attempt to activate, I get the following error.


"Please call 1.800.COMCAST to add a DVR to your video subscription."


I already have DVR, and I'm in Fremont. Anyone know why I can't activate?


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/19041178
> 
> 
> I was upgraded to A28 maybe a week or two ago, but I still can't access myDVR service.
> 
> 
> I have a DCX3400 w/ DVR and high speed internet. But every time I attempt to activate, I get the following error.
> 
> 
> "Please call 1.800.COMCAST to add a DVR to your video subscription."
> 
> 
> I already have DVR, and I'm in Fremont. Anyone know why I can't activate?



oh I have not received an email regarding this service in my comcast.net email... maybe it's not available in my area yet?


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/19041178
> 
> 
> I was upgraded to A28 maybe a week or two ago, but I still can't access myDVR service.
> 
> 
> I have a DCX3400 w/ DVR and high speed internet. But every time I attempt to activate, I get the following error.
> 
> 
> "Please call 1.800.COMCAST to add a DVR to your video subscription."
> 
> 
> I already have DVR, and I'm in Fremont. Anyone know why I can't activate?





I'm in Hayward and I was able to activate mine last week. It works for the most part ( Sometimes it takes up to 10 minutes for for the system to confirm a recording I set up.) Nice feature to have but there are definitley still a lot of bugs that still need to be worked out.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/19041178
> 
> 
> I was upgraded to A28 maybe a week or two ago, but I still can't access myDVR service.
> 
> 
> I have a DCX3400 w/ DVR and high speed internet. But every time I attempt to activate, I get the following error.
> 
> 
> "Please call 1.800.COMCAST to add a DVR to your video subscription."
> 
> 
> I already have DVR, and I'm in Fremont. Anyone know why I can't activate?



You need a DCX3400-M dvr. Check to see if you have that or not, a regular DCX3400 will not work. My feeling is that you don't have the M version, plus you need to have it installed by a tech, there is no self install.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19041631
> 
> 
> You need a DCX3400-M dvr. Check to see if you have that or not, a regular DCX3400 will not work. My feeling is that you don't have the M version, plus you need to have it installed by a tech, there is no self install.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



What??? (I have the DCX3400)

It doesn't say that in any of the requirements.

Why did mine initially work for a week?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19041727
> 
> 
> What??? (I have the DCX3400)
> 
> It doesn't say that in any of the requirements.
> 
> Why did mine initially work for a week?



MyDVR works on any DVR. I have it running on a DCX and a Pace.


AnyRoom DVR needs the M for moca box.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19041727
> 
> 
> What??? (I have the DCX3400)
> 
> It doesn't say that in any of the requirements.
> 
> Why did mine initially work for a week?



Barovelli is right, I've changed all my boxes to MOCA boxes, and that was what I was thinking, my bad.


What city are you in ?


I can tell you that they have been correcting the Web guide, for XfinityTv, for the last couple of days, programs were showing the east coast feed and not the west coast feed and there were some server problems but that should've been fixed by now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19041961
> 
> 
> Barovelli is right, I've changed all my boxes to MOCA boxes, and that was what I was thinking, my bad.
> 
> 
> What city are you in ?
> 
> 
> I can tell you that they have been correcting the Web guide, for XfinityTv, for the last couple of days, programs were showing the east coast feed and not the west coast feed and there were some server problems but that should've been fixed by now.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I'm in San Jose.

Tonight the website wanted me to reactivate, and there is a banner that says the manager is not currently available. As you said, they are still working on it.


UPDATE: It's working again for me today. The only thing I can't do yet is advance the time.


----------



## wcoolidge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19042609
> 
> 
> I'm in San Jose.
> 
> Tonight the website wanted me to reactivate, and there is a banner that says the manager is not currently available. As you said, they are still working on it.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: It's working again for me today. The only thing I can't do yet is advance the time.



I got it to work for me too, once I changed to a San Jose zip code. Of course since I'm in Santa Rosa, I'm guessing the guide won't match up. At least I know what it's like when it works.

So I guess Santa Rosans will just have to wait for them to roll it out here. Perhaps the plan is to roll it out from the South Bay northward.


----------



## reel_fan

I'm thinking of upgrading to the DCX3400 DVR. Has the box been ok? I know people were having a problem with it a few months ago.


Do all the 3400's have the higher capacity disk?


Thanks.


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

Mine has been fine.

They come with either a 250GB or 320GB hard drive.

I especially like the Native mode feature.


----------



## mjjacks2

Still no new guide in Concord Ca. I went accross to the Comcast Chat and here is a transcript:


Problem : Any update on when the new guide will be launched we were told last week.

Melvin > Any update on when the new guide will be launched we were told last week.

Al > Hello Melvin_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Al . Please give me one moment to review your information.

Al > How are you today, Melvin?

Melvin_ > good, thanks

Al > I am glad to know that.

Al > I see here that you would like to check for updates on the new guide.

Melvin_ > Correct we recieved a message last Sunday that it was to be available on the 10th never did happen

Al > Let me check on this, Melvin.

Melvin_ > Thanks

Al > I see here that the new guide is already launched in the area. Please visit this link for more information and updates: New Guide FAQs and User's Guides - http://comcast.net/newguide 

Al > Comcast will be deploying the latest on-screen guide version A28. The California Region is expected to complete the launch by 08/17/10. In addition to the new guide, Comcast will be launching myDVR Manager shortly after.

Melvin_ > We don't have it on our DVR's.

Melvin_ > So at the latest we should have it by 8-17, Tuesday of this week.

Al > Yes, that is correct, Melvin.

Melvin_ > Ok thanks

Al > You are most welcome


----------



## greeno

Hi,

I'm in livermore and my guide hasn't changed one bit from how it's always looked. What do I need to do to get the new guide?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Mikef5

*I need some help from the forum !!*


I need to know how many areas still haven't gotten the new guide.

I will pass that to Mr. J. so that Comcast can get that corrected.


So far I've seen Concord and Livermore have said they haven't gotten the guide.


I will wait until tomorrow, so that people have time to post, before I send the list to Mr. J.


Thank you for your help.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

Add Martinez (Danville Headend) to the list, Mike.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19056107
> 
> 
> Add Martinez (Danville Headend) to the list, Mike.



Added, Thanks










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Heese

San Francisco (94117) no new guide


----------



## tranle

Does the new guide also apply to people with non-dvr box (just hd box) ?


----------



## tjguinn

There is no A28 in Danville. I paid a visit to the San Ramon store last week to exchange my stb's. I found out that the exchange had to be done in the home. They are scheduled to pay me a visit on tomorrow, Tuesday to make the exchange. But while I was in the store I mentioned to the rep that was help me that we had not seen the new guide in Danville. She looked puzzled and showed me on the TV in the store what the new guide looks like. I let he know that I already knew what it SHOULD look like but that mine did not. I guess the bottom line is that it was working in San Ramon (at least in the Comcast store) but it is not up in Danville. She did take the time to review some internal emails and finally acknowleged that the implementation had been delayed in my area. There was no new date given in the email she was reading.


----------



## stanj

No new guide in San Francisco 94127


----------



## greeno

Livermore, 94550, no new guide. (thanks Mike)


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/19056359
> 
> 
> Does the new guide also apply to people with non-dvr box (just hd box) ?



The only thing I noticed that was different was the "five-minute skip" (use the Page Up and Page Down buttons) on OnDemand.


(Things to note: trying to skip backwards in the first five minutes brings you back to the beginning of the program; trying to skip forwards in the last five minutes has no effect.)


-- Don


----------



## bytebuster

Noticed that some of my HD channels are not mapped correctly. For example:

Food HD -> some sd channel

702 -> disney XD SD


Also, get an error message when I try to access KQED and some other channels

I am using the comcast STB and am located in santa clara. Is this a known issue


----------



## HT2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bytebuster* /forum/post/19061786
> 
> 
> Noticed that some of my HD channels are not mapped correctly. For example:
> 
> Food HD -> some sd channel
> 
> 702 -> disney XD SD
> 
> 
> Also, get an error message when I try to access KQED and some other channels
> 
> I am using the comcast STB and am located in santa clara. Is this a known issue




I live in Santa Clara CA using comcast STB (dcx3400m).

As of 12PM HD channel looks all normal here.


702-> KTVU HD.

Food HD (747) -> Food HD.

709-> KQEDH


----------



## Brian Conrad

Still no "new" guide here but someone mentions they thought they had the new guide but didn't see any difference except for the 5 minute skips OnDemand. But according to the message on the box announcing the "new guide" which was supposed to be implemented here a week ago it should look different. Here is the URL for the "new guide":
http://www.comcast.net/newguide/


----------



## bytebuster

Looking into getting the anyroom DVR.

With this DVR, do I need another DVR (for the 2nd tv) to access the content on the primary DVR or will a plain HD STB do the trick?


Whats the latency like for accessing shows from the remote DVR? Is it comparable to on-demand?

Also, do i need to request a truck roll for this or is this something i can setup on my own?


----------



## BELLCH

*TVGOS TV-Guide On-Screen has stopped working*


My Panasonic TV has the TVGOS (TV Guide On-Screen) feature and is connected to Comcast cable using a CableCard (no Set-top box). TV Guide has worked perfectly for two or more years (apart from some glitches when Comcast in my area went digital). The Guide stopped working about 10 days ago and shows "searching for program listing", but does not load the listing.


I have checked the settings and all seems OK. As far as I can see it is looking for the listings on CBS which I believe is correct now that the system is digital (it used to look for the listing on PBS when the system was analog). My understanding is that the TVGOS is transmitted along with the TV programs and the feature on my TV looks for the listings there and updates my Guide when my TV is swithched off. (I have Digital Starter and have always accessed the Guide via the Cable - no OTA connection or capability)


This problem seems to co-incide with all of the postings concerning the " A28 Guide", although since I do not have a set-top box I don't know if my area (Los Altos/Cupertino) has the new guide yet.

Is there anyway that in developing the A28 Guide Comcast is screwing up the transmission of the data from the CBS station - i.e. stripping off the Guide data in some way.


Has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you fix it?


----------



## zeldor

hi folks, I have a question. Ive moved into a place where I cant get my satellite tv anymore so comcast is my only option. Its been a good 2 years since I last had comcast tv so Im not all that current on its goodlyness for the lack of a better word.

How is the PQ on the HD channels these days?

also does anyone know if the firewire port on the HD recv'r units is operational?

ideally I dont want/need a "dvr", just the HD recv'r unit hooked via firewire to my

mythtv machine.


thanks.


----------



## tjguinn

Bytebuster,

I had the anyroom DVR setup installed yesterday. I found out the hard way that you do need a "truck to roll" in order to get these boxes. You will have one "main" box that has the actual DVR in it. The other boxes are simply remotes. The remotes are basic boxes that will do most everything the DVR can do except you cannot set recordings or delete existing ones. The remote boxes are rather stark, no LED channel display or clock. I miss the clock in our bedroom. The advantages are a larger hard drive, the ability to watch your recordings in any room and the fact that the remote boxes can receive most of your subscribed channels in HD. The fact that you cannot set a recording on these boxes is a negative but probably offset by the positives. The new installation worked great while the technician was in the house but failed shortly after he left. I could go into a long scenario about calls to tech support etc. but in the end they had to do a reset on the DVR and everything came back the way it should. I guess there is always a bit of pain to be incurred when you make a change?


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19062558
> 
> 
> Still no "new" guide here but someone mentions they thought they had the new guide but didn't see any difference except for the 5 minute skips OnDemand. But according to the message on the box announcing the "new guide" which was supposed to be implemented here a week ago it should look different. Here is the URL for the "new guide":
> http://www.comcast.net/newguide/



I was the one who made the comment, but I don't have a DVR box and don't have Comcast Phone (so Caller ID doesn't apply), so, according to that link, besides the five-minute skip feature, the only other things that would be different for me would be the "view in HD button" (which I haven't tested as I only watch HD channels - I suppose I could tune to CNN SD, for example, and see if it shows up) and the "interactive TV" feature, which I haven't seen show up yet.


I don't think the guide itself (i.e. the listings grid) is supposed to be different.


-- Don


----------



## bytebuster

Thanks tjguinn. That was really helpful.


BTW, whats the latency like when u try to remotely access a show from the anyroom DVR?

Also, how many hours of HD can I fit on the anyroom DVR?


Got to agree that it would have been nice to be able to set recordings remotely


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19066805
> 
> 
> I don't think the guide itself (i.e. the listings grid) is supposed to be different.
> 
> -- Don



The recording options are different.


----------



## mjjacks2

Another day has passed and still no new guide in Concord CA.


----------



## rfr

Tomorrow DIRECTV installs. Goodbye Comcast! I'm so happy.


----------



## HT2

MyDVR(beta) is up and running in Santa Clara.

I was able to record the show setting up using Web page listing.

Slow but it is coming.


----------



## tjguinn

Bytebuster,

I don't see latency as an issue. I watched a recording last nite and it was really no different than b4. I would not let that be a show stopper at all. I also was able to get MyDvr working so I can control the DVR remotely by tricking the system. If you use a San Jose zip code with the new box, it will allow for remote control of the DVR box. It's a band-aid but it does work for now. I don't think this would have worked with the old DVR.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BELLCH* /forum/post/19063948
> 
> *TVGOS TV-Guide On-Screen has stopped working*
> 
> 
> My Panasonic TV has the TVGOS (TV Guide On-Screen) feature and is connected to Comcast cable using a CableCard (no Set-top box). TV Guide has worked perfectly for two or more years (apart from some glitches when Comcast in my area went digital). The Guide stopped working about 10 days ago and shows "searching for program listing", but does not load the listing.
> 
> 
> I have checked the settings and all seems OK. As far as I can see it is looking for the listings on CBS which I believe is correct now that the system is digital (it used to look for the listing on PBS when the system was analog). My understanding is that the TVGOS is transmitted along with the TV programs and the feature on my TV looks for the listings there and updates my Guide when my TV is swithched off. (I have Digital Starter and have always accessed the Guide via the Cable - no OTA connection or capability)
> 
> 
> This problem seems to co-incide with all of the postings concerning the " A28 Guide", although since I do not have a set-top box I don't know if my area (Los Altos/Cupertino) has the new guide yet.
> 
> Is there anyway that in developing the A28 Guide Comcast is screwing up the transmission of the data from the CBS station - i.e. stripping off the Guide data in some way.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you fix it?



I'm in Sunnyvale (94087) and have a Sony DVR with TVGOS capability. It is connected to Comcast cable directly (no CableCard) and its host (the channel it uses for TVGOS info) is analog cable channel 5 (CBS). I have been getting good guide information for many months now with no problem and just now checked - good listings through next Wed (this is normal). Is there some diagnostic capability on your TV which shows what host channel it is looking at for guide information? I know my area has been updated to the A28 (Comcast) guide firmware but that has not interrupted my getting of the TVGOS listings. Another thing you can try is to temporarily eliminate the CableCard and see if listings return. I know several people with the same DVR as me did have problems with CC's.


Good luck

Jim


----------



## Mikef5

*Update on the roll out of the new A28 Guide*



I've received an update on the schedule for the roll out of the A28 Guide.

Posted as I received it.


-----------------
*For the Forum:


First off, thanks for your help in asking the Forum members for a quick snapshot of the new A28 guide launch.


As you know, I was away on vacation last week, and learned upon my return on Monday that the schedule for the A28 rollout had been revised.

Originally we planned to load the new software in the Alamo, Danville, Walnut Creek, Brentwood, Oakley, Castro Valley, Pittsburg,

Antioch, Bay Point, Pleasanton, San Ramon, Livermore, Dublin and San Francisco areas on August 10th.


Our new plan is to launch the A28 software in these communities on Tuesday, August 24th.


For Forum members who are interested in learning more about the new guide, we’ve established a few helpful web links:


* New Guide FAQs and User’s Guides - http://comcast.net/newguide 

* Customer Activation of myDVR - http://www.comcast.net/mydvr/ 

* Customer Help Page – How to use myDVR Manager? - http://www.comcast.net/mydvr/manager/ 

* MyDVR FAQs - http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/Se...px?terms=mydvr 


Thanks, as always, for your help and continued feedback.*


----------------------


If there are any other areas, not listed, that haven't gotten the new guide please let me know. It's only with your help that we can get these things fixed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## mjjacks2

Mike, I did not see Concord or Martinez listed on this list I assume that as it shows Walnut Creek and others that they are also included.


Thanks.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wonder what the delay is for? Some folks here reported it was buggy and maybe they decided to hold back until those bugs could be fixed. Support calls cost money.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjjacks2* /forum/post/19077859
> 
> 
> Mike, I did not see Concord or Martinez listed on this list I assume that as it shows Walnut Creek and others that they are also included.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I would assume so myself since parts of Martinez are on the Danville head-end but just to be sure I'll ask if this is the case.

Thanks for pointing it out to me.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm south of highway 4 in Martinez I think I was told by one of the installers that south of 4 is on Danville and north something else. Although logging on they present you with two options for Martinez and if you get it wrong it seems to get sorted out.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rxp19* /forum/post/19041178
> 
> 
> I was upgraded to A28 maybe a week or two ago, but I still can't access myDVR service.
> 
> 
> I have a DCX3400 w/ DVR and high speed internet. But every time I attempt to activate, I get the following error.
> 
> 
> "Please call 1.800.COMCAST to add a DVR to your video subscription."
> 
> 
> I already have DVR, and I'm in Fremont. Anyone know why I can't activate?



Cool!!! I was a little patient and just waited a week. Tried to activate MyDVR again, and it looks promising! This is the message I got!


"Thank you.

myDVR Manager will be available to use at Comcast.net TV Listings after it

syncs with your DVR. Please allow up to 24 hours to complete."


----------



## wintertime

I recently had a little kerfuffle with DirecTV and was thinking again about dropping it and upgrading my Comcast subscription. But one thing is always a dealbreaker for me: no NASA TV on Comcast.


I can't believe that Comcast doesn't carry NASA TV in such a tech-savvy area--not even in the two cities (Sunnyvale and Mountain View) that border one of the handful of NASA facilities in the entire country!


Mikef5, do you know anything about this? The channel is free for the taking, for pity's sake!



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

The new guide has arrived in Martinez. Now it is reloading all the schedules. I didn't notice much in the regular guide which looks the same but the DVR section has more features including the myDVR section. So look there if you are in doubt if you've gotten the upgrade.


----------



## stanj

Finally, new guide in San Francisco as of this morning.


----------



## mjjacks2

Have the new guide here in Concord CA, I have worked a little with the MY DVR and I as I have two DVR's I can see what is set to record on both of them. I set up a recording on from the DVR and within few minutes it was refreshed on the MY DVR web site. I am still unable to program from the listings but assume that will update later. So far so good nice update.


----------



## rxp19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/19087282
> 
> 
> I recently had a little kerfuffle with DirecTV and was thinking again about dropping it and upgrading my Comcast subscription. But one thing is always a dealbreaker for me: no NASA TV on Comcast.
> 
> 
> I can't believe that Comcast doesn't carry NASA TV in such a tech-savvy area--not even in the two cities (Sunnyvale and Mountain View) that border one of the handful of NASA facilities in the entire country!
> 
> 
> Mikef5, do you know anything about this? The channel is free for the taking, for pity's sake!
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Do a little research on this one. I remember hooking up my DirecTV about 5 years ago, and with no subscription, NASA came up as an FTA channel. Not sure if this is still the case, but if it is, you'll have a cheap solution if you don't mind switching video sources to watch the NASA channel.


----------



## reel_fan

I noticed tonight that on next Wednesday I have a conflict for my recordings. On the DVR Manager website, it looks like all three programs will record - the DVR correctly shows the conflict.


----------



## Jack Hidley

The new software has fixed many, many bugs that the old software had. The DVR responds on average 2-3 times faster to commands. It is so much nicer to use in day to day use. It is going to take a while to learn to wait for a couple of seconds when FF through a commercial before hitting play. I'm so used to waiting for the first frame of the show to be on the screen and then hitting the play button within 5usec







This is the software they should have released 5 years ago.


I wonder how long it will be before they have MyDVR working?


----------



## cornellalum

I'm about to subscribe to Comcast TV with HDTV option (but no DVR). I've been going back a few pages in this thread and there seems to be talk of a new guide or new features. Does this apply to me, and is there a specific set top box that you recommend getting?


----------



## mjjacks2

When I go the the TV listings I am still getting:


Looking for myDVR Manager? Change back to your home ZIP Code to access myDVR Manager. When I put in my zip code it says the same thing.










Does anyone know how long it takes for them to update this I can go to manage my dvr and move between two dvr's or delete scheduled recordings but nothing else.


Thanks.


I'm in Concord CA 94519


----------



## mjjacks2

FYI: I'm in Concord CA 94519


----------



## Brian Conrad

I visited a friend the other day in San Leandro who only has a old 27" SD set and Comcast. I found it interesting they gave him a 3416. Guess he's ready when he gets an HD set.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cornellalum* /forum/post/19117619
> 
> 
> I'm about to subscribe to Comcast TV with HDTV option (but no DVR). I've been going back a few pages in this thread and there seems to be talk of a new guide or new features. Does this apply to me, and is there a specific set top box that you recommend getting?



I also have a non-DVR HD set top box, and, from what I can tell, the only new features that would apply (most of them are for the DVR boxes) are:
When you watch something on OnDemand, you can use the "page up" and "page down" buttons to skip ahead/back 5 minutes (very useful if you fall asleep or are interrupted near the end of a 2-hour show and don't want to have to fast forward (using the one OnDemand FF speed) through the whole thing just to see the end)
When you watch an SD channel, if a matching HD channel also exists (for example, you are watching CNN SD and you can get CNN HD), a message appears on the screen asking you if you want to watch the channel in HD
There is some other sort of "interactive messaging", but I haven't seen it on my TV yet so I can't tell you what it is (although I think it involves messages showing up based on the specific program you are watching).

-- Don


----------



## powpow

Anyone know when myDVR will be available in Berkeley 94709?


Thanks.


----------



## rsra13

For the ones that have the home networked DVR, one main DVR and one or more clients, can you pause live TV in the client boxes?


----------



## bytebuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/19126096
> 
> 
> For the ones that have the home networked DVR, one main DVR and one or more clients, can you pause live TV in the client boxes?



No. Pause, rewind or forward don't work on the remote client box.


But overall I am pretty happy. There is minimal latency in accessing shows off the main DVR. Fast box overall


----------



## Bill McNeal

I'm in East Bay, and bought a Tivo Premiere. Is there a need for a tuning adapter, or are there no announced plans for Comcast SDV?


----------



## masoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *powpow* /forum/post/19121698
> 
> 
> Anyone know when myDVR will be available in Berkeley 94709?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



In case you haven't checked of late, we got it in 94702 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill McNeal* /forum/post/19144567
> 
> 
> I'm in East Bay, and bought a Tivo Premiere. Is there a need for a tuning adapter, or are there no announced plans for Comcast SDV?



While it has been announced that SDV is coming to the bay area, and in fact, I thought it was mentioned as being the end of this year, but given that it's Sept already I wouldn't expect to see it until at least June '11 or later.


So no, currently no tuning adapter required for TiVo on Comcast bay area systems.


----------



## tjguinn

For what it's worth to the group.........today I had my AnyRoom DVR system removed. It was way too buggy for me. It would have been great to have the HD capacity but I had nothing but issues with both the DVR box and the clients. I think they have some homework to do on this system. Maybe if your system is fairly basic you might find that it works. I have home theatre systems in two rooms and it just would not play nice in either room. As the say, YMMV.


----------



## Jack Hidley

MyDVR, which has now been changed to MyTV with a new website, appears to be working here in Danville now.


----------



## Mikef5

Just got an email from Mr. J. and it seems they have completed the MyDvr and website upgrades. Here's the email,


---------------------------------------

*We completed the launch of myDVR in the Bay Area as well as Fresno and North Santa Barbara.

The only remaining Area is Sacramento/Stockton, which is currently scheduled to launch 9/15.*


----------------------------------------


If anyone is not able to access and use MyDvr let me know but it should be available to everyone now.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

*HD Net coming to Comcast ??*


------------------------------------------------


Here is some *preliminary* information you can share with the Forum…..


HD Net will launch on Channel 764 in the Bay Area on September 30th. Thriller Max HD will be removed from 841 on the same date.


-------------------------------------------------


OK, it's preliminary but there is a date and on Sept 30th we'll all see if it's really snowing in Hades









I really never thought we'd see HD Net on Comcast in the Bay Area but.....


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19158531
> 
> *HD Net coming to Comcast ??*
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Here is some *preliminary* information you can share with the Forum..
> 
> 
> HD Net will launch on Channel 764 in the Bay Area on September 30th. Thriller Max HD will be removed from 841 on the same date.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> OK, it's preliminary but there is a date and on Sept 30th we'll all see if it's really snowing in Hades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really never thought we'd see HD Net on Comcast in the Bay Area but.....
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The carriage agreement was announced over 2 years ago , it's finally starting to show up on Comcast systems. Too bad it's not HDNet Movies as that's the only one that's worth watching in my opinion. Probably be another 2 years before that one shows up, if ever.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19158606
> 
> 
> The carriage agreement was announced over 2 years ago , it's finally starting to show up on Comcast systems. Too bad it's not HDNet Movies as that's the only one that's worth watching in my opinion. Probably be another 2 years before that one shows up, if ever.



I've asked for clarification on what is being added but if you read the agreement Comcast can add both of their channels, HD-Net and HD-Net Movies, it's up to Comcast on which ones are added.


This is the part of the agreement that I'm referring to...



> Quote:
> The agreement enables Comcast, the nation's leading provider of entertainment, information and communications products and services, to provide the two HDNet networks to HD subscribers in many of its systems, including free On Demand programming, in addition to increasing Comcast's carriage of HDNet over the next year.



Hopefully, it will be both but I do agree with you, the HD-Net Movies would be a better choice since Thriller Max is being dropped.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NxNW

does HDNet still run "calibration" test patterns every once in a while?


----------



## sherml

Started noticing it at around 9pm, and it is still out at 11pm here in Foster City.


Getting dialog box:

ONE MOMENT PLEASE

This channel should be available shortly.

Ref code: S0a00


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sherml* /forum/post/19220820
> 
> 
> Started noticing it at around 9pm, and it is still out at 11pm here in Foster City.
> 
> 
> Getting dialog box:
> 
> ONE MOMENT PLEASE
> 
> This channel should be available shortly.
> 
> Ref code: S0a00



Must be a local signal problem as it's worked fine all night here.


----------



## Xaque

does anybody know how to turn off the awful dvr auto correction? I love the new guide otherwise but this feature is awful awful. I often watch baseball by fastforwarding pitch to pitch. it makes it pretty much impossible to do this now. anybody have an idea how to do this?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xaque* /forum/post/19223826
> 
> 
> does anybody know how to turn off the awful dvr auto correction?



Auto correction as in rewinding a bit to compensate for the human response time? It's a very useful feature on TiVo.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Where is the setting to turn off messages that are for sports programming.


----------



## juancmjr

KTVU was out for me just before 8pm here in Santa Rosa. I just checked it around 9 and it's back.


----------



## ldivinag

anybody else 703 (kntv) going nuts?


i mean it starts around 8pm and goes on for the night.


----------



## MKANET

Mine just works normal in the East Bay. Can you describe the symptoms other than it "going nuts"?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldivinag* /forum/post/19231144
> 
> 
> anybody else 703 (kntv) going nuts?
> 
> 
> i mean it starts around 8pm and goes on for the night.


----------



## That Don Guy

Three times so far, my Pace RNG110 box has disabled the HD channels (I get the "HDTV Service Required To View This Channel" message on all HD channels). Turning the box off, unplugging it for 30 seconds, plugging it back in, and turning it back on fixes it.


Does anybody else have similar problems with the RNG110?


(At least it doesn't cause phantom porn PPV charges, like my previous box...)


-- Don


----------



## milt9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19233855
> 
> 
> Three times so far, my Pace RNG110 box has disabled the HD channels (I get the "HDTV Service Required To View This Channel" message on all HD channels). Turning the box off, unplugging it for 30 seconds, plugging it back in, and turning it back on fixes it.
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have similar problems with the RNG110?
> 
> 
> (At least it doesn't cause phantom porn PPV charges, like my previous box...)
> 
> 
> -- Don



got rng110 a week ago. had same problem. talked to comcast technical 3 people tried to fix the box. could not fix. got another rng110. everything fine on new box.

milt


----------



## garypen

Hi guys. I haven't been here in a while since I stopped subbing to Comcast. But, it looks like I may have to re-up, albeit temporarily, in the near future. As such, I was wondering what HD DVR they are using in the South Bay, specifically Santa Clara City and Sunnyvale.


Are they still using the clunky old Moto 3416. And, if so, did they ever fix the SW? Or, have they switched to a new box? I see mention of "Pace" above.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19240445
> 
> 
> Are they still using the clunky old Moto 3416. And, if so, did they ever fix the SW? Or, have they switched to a new box? I see mention of "Pace" above.



Clunky? We still have 6412s with only DVI, now _that's_ clunky!



DCTs 6412, 3412, 3416

DCH 3416

DCX 3400s with 250 or 320 gig.

DCX MOCA with 500 gig.


Only Pace DVR is the Vegas standard def.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19241579
> 
> 
> Clunky? We still have 6412s with only DVI, now _that's_ clunky!
> 
> 
> 
> DCTs 6412, 3412, 3416
> 
> DCH 3416
> 
> DCX 3400s with 250 or 320 gig.
> 
> DCX MOCA with 500 gig.
> 
> 
> Only Pace DVR is the Vegas standard def.



Does the MOCA do multi-room viewing via LAN?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19241604
> 
> 
> Does the MOCA do multi-room viewing via LAN?



MOCAs are coax.


Otherwise they'd be called MOLANA or MOTPA


----------



## garypen

MOCA is LAN over coax, isn't it?


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19241887
> 
> 
> MOCA is LAN over coax, isn't it?



Technically, yes. It is scoped for a local area, namely your home (the 'LA') and it is a network (the 'N'). However, it is not Ethernet. I'm not even sure it carries TCP/IP packets. Furthermore, Comcast seems to have configured it as a private network. So no, it's probably not the type of LAN you are thinking of.


----------



## garypen

You're not quite correct. The MOCA on the Comcast box _may_ be configured as a "private" LAN. But, MOCA, in general, works just like standard Ethernet for all practical purposes in home networking, as does MOCA's "competitor" for home coax networking, HPNA, which is used by U-verse. Of course they use IP packets. (U-verse also uses standard Ethernet, which is nice.)


So, getting back to my actual question, do the MOCA boxes that Comcast uses in the South Bay have the MRV capability? (I forget what Comcast calls their MRV, "free range TV" or something?)


Also, is there an extra charge for MRV, or is it just the $16 per HD DVR? (DirecTV charges an extra $3 per account for "whole home DVR", in addition to the receiver and DVR fees. Still cheaper than Comcast's ridiculous $16, though.)


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19158531
> 
> *HD Net coming to Comcast ??*
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Here is some *preliminary* information you can share with the Forum…..
> 
> 
> HD Net will launch on Channel 764 in the Bay Area on September 30th. Thriller Max HD will be removed from 841 on the same date.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> OK, it's preliminary but there is a date and on Sept 30th we'll all see if it's really snowing in Hades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really never thought we'd see HD Net on Comcast in the Bay Area but.....
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Do we know what level of programming is required to receive this channel? Actually, what I'm really interested in is what's needed to get HDNet Movies as that's the only one I'm interested in, if it ever shows up...


By the way, my $1 per month Showtime deal is up this week and imagine my surprise when I saw that the prices for premium channels had gone up. It now costs a mind-boggling $19.99 per month! That's for any of the premium channels, that's just insane and extremely annoying given that Comcast pays Showtime only $1.60 per month per sub, the greed of this company is as large as the Pacific Ocean. By contrast, DIRECTV charges only $12.99 per month.


No wonder people are looking for ways to get this content elsewhere.


Also of note, and these are averages, meaning that Comcast with as much market clout as they have are probably paying even less, but Starz gets $2.03 per sub and HBO gets $6.25.


----------



## juancmjr

Not sure if anyone else got a message about a Monsters movie via HDNet. Could that be in conjunction with this interesting rumour about HDNet coming to Comcast?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19257056
> 
> 
> Do we know what level of programming is required to receive this channel? Actually, what I'm really interested in is what's needed to get HDNet Movies as that's the only one I'm interested in, if it ever shows up...
> 
> 
> By the way, my $1 per month Showtime deal is up this week and imagine my surprise when I saw that the prices for premium channels had gone up. It now costs a mind-boggling $19.99 per month! That's for any of the premium channels, that's just insane and extremely annoying given that Comcast pays Showtime only $1.60 per month per sub, the greed of this company is as large as the Pacific Ocean. By contrast, DIRECTV charges only $12.99 per month.
> 
> 
> No wonder people are looking for ways to get this content elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Also of note, and these are averages, meaning that Comcast with as much market clout as they have are probably paying even less, but Starz gets $2.03 per sub and HBO gets $6.25.



Jim,


I just checked by Tivo and I have guide data for channel 764 HDNet and it's not good..... it's the lame HDNet channel not the HDNet Movie channel. IMHO, a total waste of bandwidth and my money. They took away a movie channel, channel 841 and replaced it with a POS channel..... not a good thing to do.


I'll continue my rant after I actually see the channel but the guide confirms it's not the movie channel for HDNet.
























Off to watch the Giant's game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19265480
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I just checked by Tivo and I have guide data for channel 764 HDNet and it's not good..... it's the lame HDNet channel not the HDNet Movie channel. IMHO, a total waste of bandwidth and my money. They took away a movie channel, channel 841 and replaced it with a POS channel..... not a good thing to do.
> 
> 
> I'll continue my rant after I actually see the channel but the guide confirms it's not the movie channel for HDNet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to watch the Giant's game.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I knew it wasn't the movie channel and mentioned it when responding to your initial post, pay attention!










Why do you think I was grousing so much about it, the channel they're giving us is worthless, in my opinion anyway. A colossal waste of bandwidth, they can keep it.




Congrats to the Giants by the way, lets hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19265533
> 
> 
> I knew it wasn't the movie channel and mentioned it when responding to your initial post, pay attention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I was grousing so much about it, the channel they're giving us is worthless, in my opinion anyway. A colossal waste of bandwidth, they can keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Giants by the way, lets hope they can pull it off.



I had hoped that they would come to their senses and do the right thing ( replace a movie channel with another movie channel ) but..... what was I thinking ???


Giant's still have a ways to go and it's not going to be the same without the Dodgers being there to spur them on ( or screw them over







).... If we're lucky maybe next year










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Ken H

Any sightings of HDNet, yet?


It's up in all the other areas listed in the main Comcast topic, and also Philadelphia.


----------



## Keenan

I just checked and all I get is a grey screen, no signal. Same thing last night when it showed up in the guide. Connecting to the TiVo server right now to see if that does it.



HDNet is up and running with guide data on channel 764 in Santa Rosa, whoopee...


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19268006
> 
> 
> I just checked and all I get is a grey screen, no signal. Same thing last night when it showed up in the guide. Connecting to the TiVo server right now to see if that does it.



Thx, do me a favor and post in the main Comcast topic when it shows up.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/19268123
> 
> 
> Thx, do me a favor and post in the main Comcast topic when it shows up.



Done


----------



## Brian Conrad

764 seems to be in the transition process. I see a "to be announced" for listings and clicking on the channel gives a "not authorized" but not the usual with the number to call so they can sell you it. So it must be on the next rung of the ladder (maybe). Think they would send out a message though rather than just putting it up.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19270588
> 
> 
> 764 seems to be in the transition process. I see a "to be announced" for listings and clicking on the channel gives a "not authorized" but not the usual with the number to call so they can sell you it. So it must be on the next rung of the ladder (maybe). Think they would send out a message though rather than just putting it up.



They must be turning it on by system.


BTW, no deals/promos on Showtime currently, so I cut it off today. Going to check back in a month. The baseball season is over so I canned the Preferred package as well as MLB Network was the only channel on that tier that I had any interest in.


----------



## DAP

New channel showed up in 95127: Channel 100.13. Just color bars so far.


----------



## Brian Conrad

HDNet schedule is up and definitely in another tier. I don't care, I keep watching less of Comcast and more of Netflix.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19276169
> 
> 
> HDNet schedule is up and definitely in another tier. I don't care, I keep watching less of Comcast and more of Netflix.



It must be in the Preferred tier as I was getting the channel yesterday, but after dropping Preferred I just get a gray screen now, which is fine with me. Now, if HDNet Movies had made an appearance, I'd even toy with the idea of adding Preferred back to my package, but this channel is a worthless waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Keenan

Good luck to the Giants tonight!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19276342
> 
> 
> Good luck to the Giants tonight!



Doh!


----------



## garypen

I can't believe that nobody knows if Comcast has mulri-room-viewing in the South Bay yet, specifically Sunnyvale and Santa Clara.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19278273
> 
> 
> Doh!



Well, better luck today, it's a national game so maybe they'll play a little better to the larger audience.


----------



## hcady




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19278279
> 
> 
> I can't believe that nobody knows if Comcast has mulri-room-viewing in the South Bay yet, specifically Sunnyvale and Santa Clara.



I have it here in San Jose, if you mean the anyroom dvr.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19278291
> 
> 
> Well, better luck today, it's a national game so maybe they'll play a little better to the larger audience.



Or maybe they'll live up to their name " The Heart Attack Kids "










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19279323
> 
> 
> Or maybe they'll live up to their name " The Heart Attack Kids "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It looks like it, it might be getting worse though. How did the Giants do against the Braves this year? If the Giants loose again tomorrow, and lose the playoff game on Monday, they're in danger of losing even the wild card slot if the Braves win tomorrow(assuming they lose today).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19279405
> 
> 
> It looks like it, it might be getting worse though. How did the Giants do against the Braves this year? If the Giants loose again tomorrow, and lose the playoff game on Monday, they're in danger of losing even the wild card slot if the Braves win tomorrow(assuming they lose today).



Well, they didn't choke and they won the West Title but that's just the first step and if they have to play the Braves first then it'll be another hair puller and I'm running out of hair










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/19278657
> 
> 
> I have it here in San Jose, if you mean the anyroom dvr.



Excellent. Thanks. Hopefully, they offer it in whatever area I end up moving to.


----------



## rodeomummy

Sorry in advance if I just need to "read the history of the thread," but I have done some amount of searching and can't seem to track my answer down.


Is there a public wiki maintained anywhere that has a matrix of the various STBs offered by Comcast (San Francisco local or national)? I can't seem to find a definitive resource for this.


Alternatively, someone with some experience here might be able to answer my question directly:


I recently set up Comcast HDTV service in San Francisco and the installer deployed a Moto DCH3416 DVR. I'm generally happy with this DVR, in particular its menu speed and overall responsiveness. On the other hand, this thing is a behemoth in terms of its physical dimensions and I'm left to wonder if there isn't a more compact offering available that has the same or better capabilities?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodeomummy* /forum/post/19286581
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this thing is a behemoth in terms of its physical dimensions and I'm left to wonder if there isn't a more compact offering available that has the same or better capabilities?



Tivo Premier
http://www.tivo.com/promo/pricepackage/index.html 


Sure, it's $19.95/mo. But, I believe Comcast charges $17 for their HD DVR. And, the Tivo does more, like network streaming. Something to think about.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19287251
> 
> 
> Tivo Premier
> http://www.tivo.com/promo/pricepackage/index.html
> 
> 
> Sure, it's $19.95/mo. But, I believe Comcast charges $17 for their HD DVR. And, the Tivo does more, like network streaming. Something to think about.



Comcast charges $16($15.95) per month for their DVR.


That $19.95 per month for the TiVo lease was only for a short term, a testing of the waters you could say, and it looks like it's expired, your link shows a page that says 'offer expired'.


----------



## c3

$15.95? Regular price is $12.95/month, and less for longer period.


Try this, $19.99+tax with 2-year commitment: http://www.tivo.com/promo/gettivo/ 

The TiVo itself is around $250 at Amazon.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19287863
> 
> 
> $15.95? Regular price is $12.95/month, and less for longer period.



For the dual tuner HD-DVR? It's $15.95 per month here in Santa Rosa.


I see what happened, I was talking about the $17 number that Gary mentioned, not the monthly service fee for TiVo, which can also be $0.0 per monthly if you go lifetime. I fixed the original post to be more clear.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19287678
> 
> 
> your link shows a page that says 'offer expired'.



Not when I click on it. It works fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19287863
> 
> 
> $15.95? Regular price is $12.95/month, and less for longer period.
> 
> 
> Try this, $19.99+tax with 2-year commitment: http://www.tivo.com/promo/gettivo/
> 
> The TiVo itself is around $250 at Amazon.



I guess that offer is till good, at least until 10/31/10.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19287863
> 
> 
> $15.95? Regular price is $12.95/month, and less for longer period.
> 
> 
> Try this, $19.99+tax with 2-year commitment: http://www.tivo.com/promo/gettivo/
> 
> The TiVo itself is around $250 at Amazon.



When I had the Comcast HD DVR, it was $17/mo.


BTW, I already posted the link to the 19.95/mo offer for the FREE Tivo Premier. That's what kinda started this discussion.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19287922
> 
> 
> I guess that offer is till good, at least until 10/31/10.



I don't see an expiration date on my original link:
http://www.tivo.com/promo/pricepackage/index.html 

Unless it's in some microscopic font, like the "made in china" font on the back of the pet treats.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19287907
> 
> 
> Not when I click on it. It works fine.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19287924
> 
> 
> When I had the Comcast HD DVR, it was $17/mo.
> 
> 
> BTW, I already posted the link to the 19.95/mo offer for the FREE Tivo Premier. That's what kinda started this discussion.



Odd, c3's link works, but yours doesn't, for me anyhow.


c3: http://www.tivo.com/promo/gettivo/ 

garypen: http://www.tivo.com/promo/pricepackage/index.html


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19287935
> 
> 
> I don't see an expiration date on my original link:
> http://www.tivo.com/promo/pricepackage/index.html
> 
> Unless it's in some microscopic font, like the "made in china" font on the back of the pet treats.



Maybe it's the Netflix deal they're talking about. I'm almost certain though that I read that this monthly lease thing from TiVo was just a test and that it was not something they were going to offer long term. TiVo is headed out of the hardware business anyway, in fact, I bet the Premier is the last hardware they make.


(boldened by me)


> Quote:
> *Netflix 6-month FREE offer is for one 6 months of the 1 DVD out-at-a-time (Unlimited) plan or equivalent credit for current Netflix customers valued at $8.99 a month, or $53.94 (total). Limit one per household. *Offer ends 10/31/10.* See Netflix terms & conditions. **2-year commitment and early termination fee apply. See complete terms and conditions. †Additional fees may apply from third-party content providers. ††CableCARD required for receipt of digital service. Additional fees may apply from your cable provider.
> 
> © 2010 TiVo Inc. All rights reserved. TiVo and the TiVo logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. and its subsidiaries worldwide. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.


----------



## garypen

Tivo could be using some kind of filter, which loads a page with an offer appropriate for your geographical area.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19287947
> 
> 
> Need to get the microscope out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (boldened by me)



NONE of that expiration stuff is on the page I linked to. It only has the "*Additional fees..." and "**Early Termination..." notes.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19287953
> 
> 
> Tivo could be using some kind of filter, which loads a page with an offer appropriate for your geographical area.



That doesn't make much sense as TiVo would see me as coming from Comcast's net backbone connection in San Jose, who knows, weird...


----------



## c3

Gary, I think your link requires something else to redirect to it. I also get "offer expired".


----------



## rodeomummy

Thanks for the Premiere recommendation. In my case, the thought of paying for the base HD access fee/Cablecard fee, plus the monthly recurring cost of Tivo, plus one time costs of purchasing a Tivo device doesn't make much sense when I really only use the DVR to record the first hour or so of sporting events before I finally start playing the recording in progress.


If anyone has any experience with other, more suitable Comcast leased DVR options I'm all ears. Otherwise it sounds like I might need to get used to Andre the Giant DVR.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rodeomummy* /forum/post/19288093
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Premiere recommendation. In my case, the thought of paying for the base HD access fee/Cablecard fee, plus the monthly recurring cost of Tivo, plus one time costs of purchasing a Tivo device doesn't make much sense when I really only use the DVR to record the first hour or so of sporting events before I finally start playing the recording in progress.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any experience with other, more suitable Comcast leased DVR options I'm all ears. Otherwise it sounds like I might need to get used to Andre the Giant DVR.



As HD-DVRs go, in my experience anyhow, the late model black DCX(?) series are pretty small to begin with. A TiVo is quite large in comparison, and the older, silver DCT series DVR from Comcast are pretty large as well.


----------



## Afrikan

well, no more free WGNHD for me here in SF....it was fun while it lasted. It was pretty cool to be able to watch Cubs and Whitesox games over the summer in HD.


now to decide what cable/satellite service to get and when. I'm still waiting to get a new place first though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## HT2

Can you watch ch174 with free DTA box?

I can watch with regular STB but not with free DTA box.

ch174 is broadcasting Japanese TTV (OTA KTSF Ch26.2).


----------



## garypen

I didn't realize they broadcast Japanese programming on the sub-channels. I'm going to have to look into that to see if it's different from their main channel offerings on Saturday and Sunday nights on channel 26.1 - Cable 8. (Fuji TV on Saturdays, TTV on Sundays)


----------



## HT2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/19345230
> 
> 
> I didn't realize they broadcast Japanese programming on the sub-channels. I'm going to have to look into that to see if it's different from their main channel offerings on Saturday and Sunday nights on channel 26.1 - Cable 8. (Fuji TV on Saturdays, TTV on Sundays)



Yes. it is different. See their home page for more information. You will like it.








http://www.ttvusa.com/english.php 


I can tune to KBS ch173(OTA 26.3) and ICN 175(Ch26.4) but I could not tune to ch174(ch26.2) with free DTA box.

I can tune to all three channels by regular STB.


I am wondering is this DTA box restriction or just bad unit?


----------



## wintertime

I guess "rodeomummy" got his/her specific question answered, but I, too, would like to know whether there's a list of STBs used by Comcast in the Bay Area. Specifically, I'm wondering what I would get if I ordered a DVR (SD). I'd like to be able to look up the specs on it to find out whether it could record from an external source via an RF and/or composite connection.



Patty


----------



## miimura

I wouldn't expect any Comcast provided box to be able to record from anything but a live cable outlet. You may be able to connect an A/B switch inline to get it booted and a recording scheduled. However, it will probably default to recording a digital simulcast channel instead of an analog channel so you wouldn't be able to trick it into recording from RF channel 3/4 anyway.


- Mike


----------



## HT2

Most likely you will get one of Motorola model.

Here is wiki for Motorola DVR.
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...ing_your_model 


Another option is get DVD-recorder like this one for composite line in SD recording.
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CEMQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/19347267
> 
> 
> I guess "rodeomummy" got his/her specific question answered, but I, too, would like to know whether there's a list of STBs used by Comcast in the Bay Area. Specifically, I'm wondering what I would get if I ordered a DVR (SD). I'd like to be able to look up the specs on it to find out whether it could record from an external source via an RF and/or composite connection.



SD? Only SD is a Pace Vegas http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=790514 


The Pace is a digital tuner only, so the only thing it can record is from it's own QAM tuner.


----------



## wintertime

Thanks, Barovelli. Evidently Pace was sold after that discussion took place and the new owners rearranged things on the website so that those links no longer work, but I managed to find the pages about the TDC575D, and the user manual says this: "The CABLE IN connector is designed for connection to a cable network only. You must not connect any other equipment, such as a VCR, to this input." Drat.


"HT2," I looked at the Sony device you mentioned, and it appears to be a DVD recorder. I know there are rewritable DVDs, but that seems like an inefficient way to record TV shows for time-shifting. BTW, in my home office I have a Sony RDR-HX900 that I love. It has both a hard drive and a DVD recorder/player. I use it to archive a movie or TV show now and again. If they weren't so hard to come by (Sony no longer makes them, and even used ones sell for several hundred dollars), I'd get another one for my living room.


Oh well, guess I'll stick with the VCR.







Thanks, everyone!



Patty


----------



## Cal1981

For Mikef5:

Mike have you heard anything about CC (or X if you like) adding any more HD channels, specifically the eastern feeds of HBO, Showtime and Starz? The first two were listed on the original channel guide when the WOM rollout was being done but, alas, we have yet to see them. Any chance of us getting them or will we have to wait for SDV?


BTW, as an aside, I added Comcast Digital voice to my cable/internet package and so far I'm rather pleased with it. The install was seamless, even with my house alarm company and the Arris modem and bump to 20mbps speed are very nice, not to mention saving $70/month with the triple bundle and the dumping of my AT&T land line.


----------



## nikeykid

i just got a flyer that webpass ( www.web-pass.com ) is available at my condo. 100mbps up and down for essentially $33 bucks a month. sounds like a steal. anyone use this service yet? has great yelp reviews. i'm getting it installed next month.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/19389673
> 
> 
> i just got a flyer that webpass ( www.web-pass.com ) is available at my condo. 100mbps up and down for essentially $33 bucks a month. sounds like a steal. anyone use this service yet? has great yelp reviews. i'm getting it installed next month.



Nikeykid,


Wow, this sounds a little hard to believe but if true......

I'd be very interested on what you find out when you get this installed.

I noticed it's not available in the South Bay but if their claims are true then this thing is going to take off and Comcast or any other provider had better watch out or make some serious adjustments to their pricing. I'm a cable supporter but I'd be gone in a micro if this turns out to be true and it comes to the South Bay. Cheaper, faster, and no download caps.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19389896
> 
> 
> Nikeykid,
> 
> 
> Wow, this sounds a little hard to believe but if true......
> 
> I'd be very interested on what you find out when you get this installed.
> 
> I noticed it's not available in the South Bay but if their claims are true then this thing is going to take off and Comcast or any other provider had better watch out or make some serious adjustments to their pricing. I'm a cable supporter but I'd be gone in a micro if this turns out to be true and it comes to the South Bay. Cheaper, faster, and no download caps.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



it'll be installed next month, I'll keep you guys up to date. they are a local SF startup so its good to support local businesses. they only install bigger condos/apt for now, I think how it works is they install a microwave antenna on top of these building's roofs and it feeds to a t3. i think.


----------



## Keenan

Looks like it's for MDUs only, so far anyway.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19389970
> 
> 
> Looks like it's for MDUs only, so far anyway.



Only in MDUs prewired with Ethernet.


Serious cherry picking.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19390298
> 
> 
> Only in MDUs prewired with Ethernet.
> 
> 
> Serious cherry picking.



Yup, but at that price/speed I'm all for cherry picking as long as my house is one of those cherries.


----------



## nikeykid

sf giants = 2010 champions


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid* /forum/post/19422991
> 
> 
> sf giants = 2010 champions



Wondered when we'd hear from one of you guys










Congrats; your team looked superb.


ABG (lifelong Yankee fan)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/19423024
> 
> 
> Wondered when we'd hear from one of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats; your team looked superb.
> 
> 
> ABG (lifelong Yankee fan)



Well, I've been dieing to say something about the Giant's but I remember the 2002 season and what a let down that was and didn't want to jinx it.

It was a long time coming but this team deserved it, no big hitters and no superstars just a group that worked together and did it well.


So what about doing it again next year










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Derek87

hi all,


i'm having massive breaking up of signal/picture on 2.1 and 4.2, and 5.1 tonight...other channels seems fine. signal to noise doesn't seem that bad either (39 db or so on my sony tv's diagnostics so i don't know what is up...if i recall correctly, anything over 28db always gave me a good picture/sound)


thanks


----------



## tranle

I am in Mountain View and I have also breakup on the HD channel but the SD channel look fine.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/19457721
> 
> 
> I am in Mountain View and I have also breakup on the HD channel but the SD channel look fine.



Same here in Milpitas. I suggest that everyone call Comcast and let them know that there is a major problem with these channels.


Edit...


I just checked the outage page on the Comcast website and they know about the problem and are working on it... or so it says.. still I

suggest you all call just to emphasize the problem.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## reel_fan

I called Comcast and they have a recording stating that they know there is a problem.


I noticed it started on Sunday and has just been getting worse. I'm in Livermore and see the same problem. SD is OK. Anything HD on 707 or above seems OK for me.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19423344
> 
> 
> Well, I've been dieing to say something about the Giant's but I remember the 2002 season and what a let down that was and didn't want to jinx it.
> 
> It was a long time coming but this team deserved it, no big hitters and no superstars just a group that worked together and did it well.
> 
> 
> So what about doing it again next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Happy days for us long suffering fans. i remember 2002 all too well so that i wasn't willing to really celebrate until that third strike really happened!


while it doesn't erase 2002, i think i can now put it behind me.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/19457744
> 
> 
> I called Comcast and they have a recording stating that they know there is a problem.
> 
> 
> I noticed it started on Sunday and has just been getting worse. I'm in Livermore and see the same problem. SD is OK. Anything HD on 707 or above seems OK for me.



seems better now.


thanks for the quick responses guys.


----------



## RayChuang

I talked with Comcast customer service about a hour ago and they told me one of the computers that control the HD channels for all the northern California systems was having hardware problems, hence the digital breakup on most of the HD channels (interestingly enough, ESPN HD (channel 724) and ESPN2 HD (channel 725) stayed clear all this time).


----------



## juancmjr

My cable box died on Tuesday and wasn't able to switch it out until Thursday. I got a replacement DCT6200. No hassle in doing that. With the old box I couldn't get some channels, and with the replacement box I get them. For example Science channel and HDNet, or National Geographic, which I lost when requesting a change in service.







Either way, I'll take it. because I can watch GGW on HDNet


----------



## Defcon

What does one have to do to get the 500GB Dvr (DCX3400). Comcast won't tell me over the phone if they have it, they make me visit the local office and stand in line just to ask if its available. So far on every trip the answer is no.


Of course they also expect me to bring my old box each time to do the exchange, after unplugging it. Otherwise its another round trip to go home, then bring it back.


----------



## Defcon

Is ClearQam on Comcast encrypted now? I want to get a cheap tuner card and start using Windows Media center as my dvr.


----------



## acastal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defcon* /forum/post/19504799
> 
> 
> What does one have to do to get the 500GB Dvr (DCX3400). Comcast won't tell me over the phone if they have it, they make me visit the local office and stand in line just to ask if its available. So far on every trip the answer is no.



I had the same issue and upon calling tech support found out they can ship it for like $10 (which they can waive).


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defcon* /forum/post/19504799
> 
> 
> What does one have to do to get the 500GB Dvr (DCX3400). Comcast won't tell me over the phone if they have it, they make me visit the local office and stand in line just to ask if its available. So far on every trip the answer is no.
> 
> 
> Of course they also expect me to bring my old box each time to do the exchange, after unplugging it. Otherwise its another round trip to go home, then bring it back.



Sign up for Anyroom DVR is a sure way.


----------



## Mikef5

Has anyone actually used Comcast's new Tv app for the IPad ??

Here's a link to a demo of it ... http://blog.comcast.com/2010/11/watc...lkthrough.html 

It appears to have a pretty nice interface and seems to operate very smooth.

I really don't want to drink the Apple Koolaide just yet, so I hope they are going to do an app for the Android platform.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## acastal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19507343
> 
> 
> Sign up for Anyroom DVR is a sure way.



Anyroom DVR requires a tech install however so you can't go down and pick one up.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defcon* /forum/post/19504837
> 
> 
> Is ClearQam on Comcast encrypted now? I want to get a cheap tuner card and start using Windows Media center as my dvr.



All local stations are available in clear QAM HD on comcast. All cable only HD is encrypted, including limited basic channels that are also available in HD. Limited Basic SD channels are available in clear QAM.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19508482
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually used Comcast's new Tv app for the IPad ??
> 
> Here's a link to a demo of it ... http://blog.comcast.com/2010/11/watc...lkthrough.html
> 
> It appears to have a pretty nice interface and seems to operate very smooth.
> 
> I really don't want to drink the Apple Koolaide just yet, so I hope they are going to do an app for the Android platform.



Score *** of 5


Android in 2011. By then the 'bacon' of the Apple app may in in place.


The Xfinity app accesses the guide, schedules recordings and changes the channel, all in a very smooth UI. Browsing VOD is better with box art.


Being able to watch streaming content is planned and will be the killer. Until then it will be dismissed for not streaming. Better to get this version out when it's ready and improve on it as time goes by.


----------



## Mikef5

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Barovelli* 
Score *** of 5


Android in 2011. By then the 'bacon' of the Apple app may in in place.


The Xfinity app accesses the guide, schedules recordings and changes the channel, all in a very smooth UI. Browsing VOD is better with box art.


Being able to watch streaming content is planned and will be the killer. Until then it will be dismissed for not streaming. Better to get this version out when it's ready and improve on it as time goes by.
Thanks Dave, I found another site that had a pretty good review of this app and they were saying the streaming to the IPad would be in December sometime which would make this a deal changer for me when that happens. I might even get rid of my Tivo







. I'm just not ready to drink that Apple KoolAide just yet ( already drank the Comcast beer














). But if they ever drop the price on the IPad and make it a little more affordable then I'll think again about my beverage choice.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know if there's a way to get the Motorola DCP-501 to recover automatically (turn on completely with the LCD display lit) from a power loss? If the power goes out and comes back, the DCP-501 will remain off.. pretty much all my electronics recover completely after power is restored; including my PC. Hopefully there's a setting for this on the DCP-501. Seems odd for it to stay off even after the power comes back on.


----------



## John Mace

Figured I ask here before calling Comcast..


Has anyone had the following problem recently? Two days ago, my DVR (which I've had for about 5 years) started acting very strangely. It requires a precise time interval between accepting input from my remote. It used to easily "buffer" commands, but now it's making me pause briefly between pressing buttons. That would be annoying enough, but the time interval required has to be exact-- not too short and not too long. The result is that it is almost impossible to enter a 3 digit channel. It might take me 20 tries to get it "right".


If I try enter 7-0-3, for example, I'll usually only get 7 or 77 or 70, but almost never 703.


I replaced the batteries in the remote, and I rebooted the DVR. No change.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/19519116
> 
> 
> Figured I ask here before calling Comcast..
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the following problem recently? Two days ago, my DVR (which I've had for about 5 years) started acting very strangely. It requires a precise time interval between accepting input from my remote. It used to easily "buffer" commands, but now it's making me pause briefly between pressing buttons. That would be annoying enough, but the time interval required has to be exact-- not too short and not too long. The result is that it is almost impossible to enter a 3 digit channel. It might take me 20 tries to get it "right".
> 
> 
> If I try enter 7-0-3, for example, I'll usually only get 7 or 77 or 70, but almost never 703.
> 
> 
> I replaced the batteries in the remote, and I rebooted the DVR. No change.



John,


The same thing happened to be awhile back. What I did was unplugged the box, let it sit for about 5 minutes, then plugged it back in. Seemed to work for me and I haven't had the problem since.


The problem seems to me that the memory for the buffer is not getting purged and is filling up making it unable to accept anymore commands. The unplugging of the box should purge that buffer memory.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## John Mace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19519441
> 
> 
> John,
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to be awhile back. What I did was unplugged the box, let it sit for about 5 minutes, then plugged it back in. Seemed to work for me and I haven't had the problem since.
> 
> 
> The problem seems to me that the memory for the buffer is not getting purged and is filling up making it unable to accept anymore commands. The unplugging of the box should purge that buffer memory.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



OK, let me try that. I didn't unplug it before, I just turned it off. I keep forgetting that there is a difference.


----------



## John Mace

That did the trick, *Mike*. Thanks. Now I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that myself...


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Mace* /forum/post/19520032
> 
> 
> That did the trick, *Mike*. Thanks. Now I feel like an idiot for not thinking of that myself...



Glad that worked for you and you're not an idiot, sometimes the simplest things are the easiest to overlook










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## tjguinn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acastal*
Anyroom DVR requires a tech install however so you can't go down and pick one up.
I tried the Anyroom solution for a couple of weeks and had nothing but trouble with it. YMMV but for me it just did not work. Tech support made a half hearted attempt to resolve the issues but could not make it work. The issues are too numerous to list.


I am using the new Ipad App and like it. The guide might even be easier to use than the STB guide. It's much easier to scroll through the channels. Once you find what you want to watch, click and the STB switches to your selection. I also like the ability to search through the On Demand choices. I find it much better than searching with the STB option.


----------



## ZinMe

I'm updating my TV/HT during a remodel, and I'm curious on the benefits of Tivo over the Comcast DVR. I have a Comcast deployed motorola DVRs that is about 5 years old. Its Ok, but the UI is slow, it crashes occassionally and it is not as intuitive as Tivo.


I understand that I have to get a cable card to use Tivo-- is that expensive, and how well does it work? Also, I saw mention of a montly hardware access fee- how much is that?


Will Comcast's on demand offering still be available on a Tivo box?


--> overall, is it worth it to go with a Tivo over a Comcast DVR-- the promotion ($99 and $19.95/month) for the Premier is going on currently.


Any idea when comcast's box with Tivo will be available in the Palo Alto area?


Thanks,

Dave


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know if any of the porn channels in HD? It's hard to believe Comcast is still trying to charge subscription fees for old fashioned 4:3 content. I'm not really interested in PPV HD porn.


Thanks in advance,

MKA


----------



## Dospac

Especially when you can sign up for the spanish channel pack and get the spanish playboy channel included without having to pay anything extra..


----------



## HT2

New channel?

I can watch CSNP ch780 this morning.

(I have sports & ent. package.)


----------



## HT2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19526706
> 
> 
> I'm updating my TV/HT during a remodel, and I'm curious on the benefits of Tivo over the Comcast DVR. I have a Comcast deployed motorola DVRs that is about 5 years old. Its Ok, but the UI is slow, it crashes occassionally and it is not as intuitive as Tivo.
> 
> 
> I understand that I have to get a cable card to use Tivo-- is that expensive, and how well does it work? Also, I saw mention of a montly hardware access fee- how much is that?
> 
> 
> Will Comcast's on demand offering still be available on a Tivo box?
> 
> 
> --> overall, is it worth it to go with a Tivo over a Comcast DVR-- the promotion ($99 and $19.95/month) for the Premier is going on currently.
> 
> 
> Any idea when comcast's box with Tivo will be available in the Palo Alto area?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave



2 years commitment $0 down $19.99/m offer is still there too.(No free Netflix any more)
http://www.tivo.com/promo/tv/tv1.html?WT.mc_id=TV1008


----------



## ZinMe

Here is what I found regarding Tivo.


The Tivo does get better reviews for the UI, speed of navigation, storage space, integration of Netflix, Rhapsody, Pandora, Amazon Video etc.... I haven't tried it yet, so I'm taking the reviews at face value.


Tivo supports 3D content per their user forum, although the company dosen't explicity state that in their specs. (Comcast obviously supports it as well.)


Comcast on demand does NOT work on Tivo, but Tivo offers access to Netflix and Amazon Video, with more to come I think, so it has better "on-demand" offerings in general.


The Comcast box wtih Tivo does not get very good reviews-- people say it is nothing like the experience of using a Tivo box. I didn't find out when it will be available in our area.


Tivo has a multi-room feature which allows transfer of recorded material, but does not allow switching the feed midstream like u-verse etc.... This feature is included whereas on Comcast it costs something like $20/mnth extra.


Tivo also has the advantage of ability to transfer files to other devices. There is a $30 one time application fee for this capability. Seems reasonable.


The cable card in my area costs only $2 / month from Comcast.


I decided to go with two Tivos- an XL for the family room, and a Premiere for the garage/wreck room. I managed to get one of these on Ebay for $120 with proof of purchase before 11/14 price increases went into effect, and the other from Magnolia discounted as part of a TV bundle. This qualifies me for $12/month for the 1st box and $10 for the second, but I'm paying $420 upfront combined for both boxes.


I didn't go for the zero $ down deal, because then you are locked into the $20/mnth per box-- according to Tivo this is not just for the contract period, it is ad infintuum.


The draw backs that I can see:


- By any measure Tivo is expensive compared to $10/ month/ box for Comcast's DVR. If you go over to the Tivo community forum, a lot of Tivo users are not happy with the changes to the pricing.


- Tivo as a company is not doing well financially, so future service issues could surface if they don't fix their business


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564335
> 
> 
> Tivo has a multi-room feature which allows transfer of recorded material, but does not allow switching the feed midstream like u-verse etc



You can start transfer from the paused point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564335
> 
> 
> Tivo also has the advantage of ability to transfer files to other devices. There is a $30 one time application fee for this capability.



The TiVo Desktop software is free. $30 is for the Plus version.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564335
> 
> 
> - By any measure Tivo is expensive compared to $10/ month/ box for Comcast's DVR.



Isn't Comcast DVR something like $17/month?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564335
> 
> 
> - Tivo as a company is not doing well financially, so future service issues could surface if they don't fix their business



People have been saying that about TiVo since I got my first one in 2001.


----------



## ZinMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19564440
> 
> 
> You can start transfer from the paused point.
> 
> 
> 
> The TiVo Desktop software is free. $30 is for the Plus version.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Comcast DVR something like $17/month?
> 
> 
> 
> People have been saying that about TiVo since I got my first one in 2001.




The transfer must be an improvement from the intial release of the Premiere, as a review I read said that wasn't possible, and it took a long time to transfer.


My comcast DVR was $10/month.


I also forgot to mention the capability to view photos from Tivo which are stored on a PC is a big plus for me.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564710
> 
> 
> The transfer must be an improvement from the intial release of the Premiere, as a review I read said that wasn't possible, and it took a long time to transfer.



TiVo could transfer from the paused point since the Series2 days. I have the TiVo HDs, not the Premiere, so I don't know if something is broken with that feature.


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo_di...ideo_recorders : "Communication speeds are claimed to be 3 to 5 times faster than a Tivo HD".


----------



## HT2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19564710
> 
> 
> The transfer must be an improvement from the intial release of the Premiere, as a review I read said that wasn't possible, and it took a long time to transfer.
> 
> 
> My comcast DVR was $10/month.
> 
> 
> I also forgot to mention the capability to view photos from Tivo which are stored on a PC is a big plus for me.



I think first HDDVR is $0 - $16 depend on your package.

Second one is $16.


Your case (2 HDDVRs) is almost same.

Comcast $10 + $16 = $26.

Tivo $12 + $10 + $2 = $24.



Other option for Tivo:

You can pay annually to save 16% or pay lifetime for $399 + $299.


----------



## c3

If you know someone with TiVo, even that 1st lifetime can be $299 instead of $399 because ownership can be transferred. All of the TiVos I've had since 2001 have/had lifetime. Two of my HDs are almost 3 years old, so lifetime sub is well worth the cost.


----------



## That Don Guy

Did somebody ask about HDNet's calibration screens a while back?


I just stumbled across a schedule that lists them as being on HDNet every Saturday morning at 3:30 AM (Pacific time).

*EDIT:* Here was the original request, from about three months ago.


-- Don


----------



## ZinMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19567085
> 
> 
> If you know someone with TiVo, even that 1st lifetime can be $299 instead of $399 because ownership can be transferred. All of the TiVos I've had since 2001 have/had lifetime. Two of my HDs are almost 3 years old, so lifetime sub is well worth the cost.



Does Tivo still offer lifetime? I don't see it on their website:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/premiere.do


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZinMe* /forum/post/19570987
> 
> 
> Does Tivo still offer lifetime? I don't see it on their website:



TiVo took it down because of the current "holiday promotion" on the hardware. Your unit (before 11/14) is still eligible.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Quote:

Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* 
Did somebody ask about HDNet's calibration screens a while back?


I just stumbled across a schedule that lists them as being on HDNet every Saturday morning at 3:30 AM (Pacific time).

*EDIT:* Here was the original request, from about three months ago.


-- Don
It's listed as Off-Air on the Comcast guide and will only record if you set a manual recording for 3:30AM.


----------



## jharkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/19579985
> 
> 
> It's listed as Off-Air on the Comcast guide and will only record if you set a manual recording for 3:30AM.



I just looked at my Tivo online guide and it is listed and let me send a request to record it.


"HDNET Test Pattern


Saturday, December 4


3:30 AM - 3:40 AM, 764 HDNET"


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> TiVo could transfer from the paused point since the Series2 days. I have the TiVo HDs, not the Premiere, so I don't know if something is broken with that feature.
> 
> 
> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TiVo_di...ideo_recorders : "Communication speeds are claimed to be 3 to 5 times faster than a Tivo HD".



Worked fine from my TiVo HD to my Premiere XL--was able to start a transfer then it would immediately ask to start watching. No problems on the HD Soccer match I had recorded. But transferring multiple programs did take a while, but that might have been the HD which was not the fastest TiVo box.


----------



## Keenan

Have any of these channels shown up on bay area systems?



> Quote:
> Bloomberg HD
> 
> CSPAN HD
> 
> ESPNU HD
> 
> GALAVISION HD
> 
> SPORTSMAN CHANNEL HD
> 
> FOX SOCCER HD
> 
> GSN HD
> 
> SPROUT HD
> 
> HUB HD
> 
> DIY HD
> 
> COOKING HD
> 
> SUNDANCE HD
> 
> CRIME & INVESTIGATION HD
> 
> BIGTEN HD
> 
> REELZ HD
> 
> NATGEO WILD HD


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19594762
> 
> 
> Have any of these channels shown up on bay area systems?





Yes we have ESPNU HD on ch. 788 here in the Bay. None of the others though


----------



## Keenan

Apparently these channels are being added in New Mexico systems and I was curious as I don't expect to see any additions of that scale until we get SDV here in the bay area, which could quite some time.


All you folks on 750MHz systems, go get satellite so the rest of us can get more channels.


----------



## juancmjr

ESPNU on 788 here in Santa Rosa Keenan







.


----------



## That Don Guy

Apologies if there is a separate forum for something like this (and if so, what is it?)...


Anyway, I am considering switching from Comcast to U-Verse (*SHAME!*, I know), but I live in a townhouse and the U-Verse installers need to access the cable connections that go into my unit, which are in a junction box (the junction box has connections for all three units in my particular building).


Three questions:


1. If I have a Comcast tech make a visit and ask him to disconnect the wires that go into my house (and pull them out of the junction box) without actually having to cancel service yet, would they consider this - and how much of a pain would it be if I need to ask them to come back out and reconnect them, in case U-Verse can't be installed for some reason?


2. What if I actually cancel service - do they pull "my" wires out? (And again, how much trouble is it to re-establish service if necessary?)


3. What about going inside my garage (where, I assume, the wires are technically mine and not Comcast's), and cutting and then reconnecting (by adding connectors to each cut end and rejoining them with F-F connectors)? Or is this something I would have to do myself, assuming I am allowed to do it in the first place? That way, AT&T can connect to my existing wiring without having to open the Comcast box.


-- Don


----------



## spydrev

If you cancel service, Comcast will eventually disconnect the main feed coming from the street, from your splitter in j-box. They won't mess with any cable downstream from the j-box.


However, there is no reason to tell comcast anything. Simply have Uverse do their thing - they will disconnect the comcast feed from your splitter to the rest of the house (or point to it for you to do) and then re-use the downstream cable. If they can't make it work, you reconnect the comcast feed and everything is fine. If Uverse makes it work, then you call comcast and disconnect.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spydrev* /forum/post/19604529
> 
> 
> However, there is no reason to tell comcast anything. Simply have Uverse do their thing - they will disconnect the comcast feed from your splitter to the rest of the house (or point to it for you to do) and then re-use the downstream cable. If they can't make it work, you reconnect the comcast feed and everything is fine. If Uverse makes it work, then you call comcast and disconnect.



I tried to get U-Verse to install last Friday, but they had to reschedule as the installer does not have the "key" needed to open the Comcast cable junction box, which contains the splitter in question (as well as splitters for the other two units in my townhouse building).


Apparently, I need Comcast to either (a) leave the box open for AT&T to access (which I seriously doubt they'll do if for no other reason than, for all they know, I want access to steal HBO from one of my neighbors or something), or (b) to make it so that AT&T can access the cables that go into my house. Is this something Comcast is willing to do, given that I am doing it so I can cancel my Comcast service if U-Verse works?


I thought of another method that doesn't require cutting any existing lines; replace the two lines that go from (what I assume is) the splitter inside the junction box into my unit with two short (3' should be more than enough) cables, then run those into my garage and connect them to my existing two cables (the ones that were originally on the splitter) with male-to-male adapters (the ones with female connectors on each end). Do you think a Comcast tech is willing to go for that?


-- Don


----------



## Barovelli

I will probably get in trouble for helping you. . . #3 looks like the best choice, but if the other provider insists on connecting at the junction box you'll need to coordinate a time when both techs are there.


And I thought you were my friend


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19605385
> 
> 
> I will probably get in trouble for helping you. . . #3 looks like the best choice, but if the other provider insists on connecting at the junction box you'll need to coordinate a time when both techs are there.
> 
> 
> And I thought you were my friend



Did you see my alternative to my original #3, where I ask to have the cables from the splitter replaced with shorter (about 2 feet each should do it) cables, then attach those to the previously attached cables inside my garage with F/F (male-to-male cable) connectors?


If AT&T insists on connecting at the junction box, then most likely I will switch to Plan Z: keep things the way they are (will you still be my friend?), except probably switch from Earthlink DSL to either AT&T DSL or Comcast cable internet.


-- Don


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19605843
> 
> 
> Did you see my alternative to my original #3, where I ask to have the cables from the splitter replaced with shorter (about 2 feet each should do it) cables, then attach those to the previously attached cables inside my garage with F/F (male-to-male cable) connectors



Big if there is if AT$T will agree with it. Would solve the problem and allow both services in the residence.


I remember the SMATV days when there would be a demarc plate on the wall with the inputs to the units and competing lockboxes on either side. We've come full circle again.


----------



## spydrev

I didn't realize the j-box was locked. Given that, I think your new idea is a good one.


I used to live at 376 east 2nd in Benicia and the j-boxes there were not locked. I had to do the exact same thing as you need for directv.


----------



## bobby94928

If we are talking about a "blister" on the side of the building as the J box, it could very well have a lock on it. This box will have not only the Comcast wiring but will have the telephone wiring as well. This is where U-Verse would connect up anyway. If there is a lock on that blister, both utilities will have a key to it.......


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/19608092
> 
> 
> If we are talking about a "blister" on the side of the building as the J box, it could very well have a lock on it. This box will have not only the Comcast wiring but will have the telephone wiring as well. This is where U-Verse would connect up anyway. If there is a lock on that blister, both utilities will have a key to it.......



I am not sure what you mean by "blister", but the telephone connections are on a separate (unlocked) covered panel next to, but outside of, the J box.


-- Don


----------



## bobby94928

A blister is a cabinet that is attached to the outside of the building. That is usually where the utilities for the building are arranged. Is it possible for you to take a picture of the arrangement on your building an post it here?


As an aside, Comcast does not own anything beyond their tap to the building, wiring wise. All of the inside wiring is yours to do with what you would like.


----------



## spydrev

if the j-box is not locked, i would go back to my original suggestion: disconnect comcast feed from street to splitter, and bypass splitter (if present). try downstream cables with Satellite. if it works, you're done. If not, reconnect comcast feed to splitter and downstream cables to splitter. As someone else mentions, comcast does not own the j-box. your HOA may feel like they have something to say about it but as long you do not mess up anyone else's cable, they don't care.


----------



## Keenan

If you do disconnect the inbound Comcast feed be sure to put a termination cap on the line so it doesn't "broadcast" into the surrounding area. An un-terminated cable TV line can act as a transmitting antenna.


----------



## That Don Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19616661
> 
> 
> If you do disconnect the inbound Comcast feed be sure to put a termination cap on the line so it doesn't "broadcast" into the surrounding area. An un-terminated cable TV line can act as a transmitting antenna.



Pardon me for asking, but what is a "termination cap"? Every picture I have seen of one makes it look like a standard F-type connector. Is it something along the lines of a male F-connector that doesn't have anything on the other end (so you could, for example, put it into an open terminal of a splitter). in which case, would you need a male-to-male adapter to attach it to an actual coax line?


I have seen similar things with BNC connections for Ethernet and for SCSI, but, if I remember correctly, those terminators had female connectors and the coax ones seem to have male connectors.


-- Don


----------



## mr. wally

hey giants fans, comcast bay area sports will be rebroadcasting select

2010 giants playoff games starting tonight at 8:00 up through christmas eve.


best part is that they have giants announcers narration of the games

and not those idiots from fox.


worst part is they're not going to replay on of matt cain's shutouts.


go to cnsba web site for dates and times or replays


best christmas gift ever!


----------



## marswill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19619957
> 
> 
> Pardon me for asking, but what is a "termination cap"? Every picture I have seen of one makes it look like a standard F-type connector. Is it something along the lines of a male F-connector that doesn't have anything on the other end (so you could, for example, put it into an open terminal of a splitter). in which case, would you need a male-to-male adapter to attach it to an actual coax line?
> 
> 
> I have seen similar things with BNC connections for Ethernet and for SCSI, but, if I remember correctly, those terminators had female connectors and the coax ones seem to have male connectors.
> 
> 
> -- Don



A F-Type terminator is just an "F" connector with a 75 ohm terminating resistor built in, and yes, to put it on a cable end would require a female-female adapter. It will make the feeding end (cable or splitter) happy and will minimize potential reflections.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19619957
> 
> 
> Pardon me for asking, but what is a "termination cap"? Every picture I have seen of one makes it look like a standard F-type connector. Is it something along the lines of a male F-connector that doesn't have anything on the other end (so you could, for example, put it into an open terminal of a splitter). in which case, would you need a male-to-male adapter to attach it to an actual coax line?
> 
> 
> I have seen similar things with BNC connections for Ethernet and for SCSI, but, if I remember correctly, those terminators had female connectors and the coax ones seem to have male connectors.
> 
> 
> -- Don



The "termination cap" they are talking about is an F connector with a 75 Ohm resister connecting the center to the shield. This absorbs the signal and prevents the reflections you would get if any other value of resistance (especially an open or a short) would cause.


----------



## That Don Guy

Well, the Comcast tech arrived at the start of the arrival window (and without any phone call warning, either - the call came 15 minutes after he arrived). He could do what I requested - add short cables from the splitter to inside my garage, and then hook them up to my existing lines - but all of the existing cable apparently came from the days when you had those adapters to hook the cable up to your VHF antenna screws on the back of your TV (after all, who needed more than 12 channels?), and it was murder trying to add new connectors to the 30-plus-year-old wiring. At least if I have a problem with U-Verse (assuming they can install it in the first place), I can always go back to Comcast without too much of a problem.


-- Don


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/19621162
> 
> 
> hey giants fans, comcast bay area sports will be rebroadcasting select
> 
> 2010 giants playoff games starting tonight at 8:00 up through christmas eve.
> 
> 
> best part is that they have giants announcers narration of the games
> 
> and not those idiots from fox.
> 
> 
> worst part is they're not going to replay on of matt cain's shutouts.
> 
> 
> go to cnsba web site for dates and times or replays
> 
> 
> best christmas gift ever!





anyone see this in hd. i watched via dish and the game was only presented

in sd? weird as it looks like they just took the fox feed and dubbed the giants anouncers in for the audio, so it should be available in hd


----------



## DAP

My latest bill from Comcast came with a list of channels.

It claims I should be getting WGN HD (717).

Is anyone getting this channel? If so what physical channel is it on?


----------



## Dospac

My friend's apartment complex has a filter on the cable system for some internal security channel or something. Turns out it's at the same frequency as Redzone HD and some other stuff. Does anyone know if there is anything they can do about that as far as the law or Comcast policy goes?


----------



## wokNroll

Greetings,


I did a search, but I couldn't find an answer that applied to my situation. I apologize if this was covered already.


My equipment list is:

* Tivo HD (one Multi-Stream CableCard)

* Tivo Premiere (no cable card currently, just analog channels)


Since my OTA (South Bay) coverage is somewhat spotty, I subscribe to Comcast's "Limited Basic" package simply to get local broadcast television for $19.21 a month which I'm unable to get over the air. There are no CableCard fees or outlet fees currently.


I want my new Tivo Premiere to be able to tune & record the HD channels too, but not if Comcast will be ripping me off for an additional outlet fee of $6-7 (?) extra per month. I'd be willing to pay ~$1-2 for the additional CableCard needed for the Tivo Premiere, but not an additional outlet fee.


My question is - if I order the second CableCard, will Comcast charge an additional outlet fee if I'm subscribed just to the cheap limited basic package? Or will it just be an extra Cable Card fee? I've read that the A/O fee only applies if you have Premium channels (which I don't), but I don't know what to believe.


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Keenan

There shouldn't be any additional outlet fee, I believe that was eliminated awhile back - but it may be dependent on what level service you have, I have Digital Starter and I don't pay for it(2 TiVos w/CCs plus Comcast HD-DVR), but I'm not sure with just Limited Basic - it might require a digital package to have the fee dropped. Hopefully I'm wrong on that, I just don't don't remember the exact details - they are posted in this thread somewhere though.


Link to relevant post - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18210794


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/19632248
> 
> 
> My latest bill from Comcast came with a list of channels.
> 
> It claims I should be getting WGN HD (717).
> 
> Is anyone getting this channel? If so what physical channel is it on?



I've gotten this channel for quite a while, it's 73.4 if that's what your asking.

I'm in Santa Rosa.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/19632248
> 
> 
> My latest bill from Comcast came with a list of channels.
> 
> It claims I should be getting WGN HD (717).
> 
> Is anyone getting this channel? If so what physical channel is it on?



I am in Mountain View and I have the same as you. I have it listed on my bill channel list but it does not seem to be transmitted. My STB does not see it and my pc QAM Tuner does not see it either.


----------



## CTEL08

i was over at my in laws place in los gatos the other day. while i was surfing thru channels on their cc dvr i noticed they had wgn on 717, i watched the basketball game on there for a minute as a matter of fact, looked pretty good.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/19650410
> 
> 
> I've gotten this channel for quite a while, it's 73.4 if that's what your asking.
> 
> I'm in Santa Rosa.



73.4 is encrypted on my system.

This is a list of what I am currently getting in the 95127 zip code:
Code:


Code:


31-8152         714 KDTV HD (UNI)
31-8153         716 KFSF HD (TF)
31-8154         710 KSTS HD (TLMD)

34-1            (encrypted)
34-2            (encrypted)
34-3            (encrypted)

71-1            (encrypted)
71-2            (encrypted)
71-3            29  Discovery Channel
71-4            (encrypted)
71-5            (encrypted)
71-6            (encrypted)
71-7            (encrypted)
71-8            (encrypted)
71-9            (encrypted)
71-10           (encrypted)
71-11           (encrypted)
71-12           (encrypted)

72-1301         (encrypted)
72-1302         (encrypted)
72-1303         (encrypted)
72-1304         (encrypted)
72-1305         (encrypted)
72-1306         (encrypted)
72-1307         (encrypted)
72-1308         (encrypted)
72-1309         (encrypted)
72-1310         (encrypted)
72-1311         (encrypted)
72-1312         (encrypted)
72-1313         (encrypted)
72-1314         (encrypted)

73-1            (encrypted)
73-2            (encrypted)
73-3            (encrypted)
73-4            (encrypted)
73-5            (encrypted)
73-6            (encrypted)
73-7            (encrypted)
73-8            (encrypted)
73-9            (encrypted)
73-10           (encrypted)
73-11           (encrypted)
73-12           (encrypted)
73-13           (encrypted)

74-1            704 4.2 KRON HD (IND)
74-5            712 44.1 KBCW HD (CW)

76-1            (encrypted)
76-2            (encrypted)
76-61           (no data)

77-8099         (encrypted)
77-8100         (encrypted)
77-8101         (encrypted)

78-1            705 5.1 KPIX HD (CBS)
78-2            702 2.1 KTVU HD (FOX)
78-3            188 2.2 KTVU LATV

79-1            703 11.1 KNTV HD (NBC)  
79-2            186 11.2 KNTV - Plus
79-3            187 11.3 Universal Sports
79-6            711 65.1 KKPX HD (ION)

80-1            707 7.1 KGO HD (ABC) 
80-2            709 9.1 KQED HD (PBS)
80-3            189 9.6 KQED - Encore & Life
80-7            715 7.2 Live Well HD
80-8            195 7.3 KGO AccuWeather Now
80-81           (control)

83-1            (encrypted)
83-2            (encrypted)
83-3            (encrypted)
83-4            (encrypted)
83-5            (encrypted)
83-6            (encrypted)
83-7            (encrypted)
83-8            (encrypted)
83-9            (encrypted)
83-10           (encrypted)
83-11           (encrypted)
83-12           (encrypted)
83-13           (encrypted)
83-14           (encrypted)
83-7349         (encrypted)

84-1401         (encrypted)
84-1402         (encrypted)
84-1403         (encrypted)
84-1404         (encrypted)
84-1405         (encrypted)
84-1406         (encrypted)
84-1407         (encrypted)
84-1408         (encrypted)
84-1409         (encrypted)
84-1410         (encrypted)
84-1411         (encrypted)
84-1412         (encrypted)
84-1413         (encrypted)
84-1414         (encrypted)

85-1            22  C-SPAN
85-2            109 C-SPAN 2
85-3            (encrypted)
85-4            (encrypted)
85-5            (encrypted)
85-6            (encrypted)
85-7            (encrypted)
85-8            (encrypted)
85-9            11  HSN
85-10           23  QVC
85-11           (encrypted)
85-12           (encrypted)

86-1            (encrypted)
86-2            (encrypted)
86-3            (encrypted)
86-4            (encrypted)
86-5            (encrypted)
86-6            (encrypted)
86-7            (encrypted)
86-8            (encrypted)
86-9            (encrypted)
86-11           (encrypted)
86-70           (encrypted)

87-1            (encrypted)
87-2            (encrypted)
87-3            (encrypted)
87-4            33  WGN
87-5            (encrypted)
87-6            (encrypted)
87-7            ?   Jewelery Television
87-8            (encrypted)
87-9            (encrypted)
87-10           (encrypted)
87-11           (encrypted)
87-12           (encrypted)
87-13           (encrypted)
87-14           (encrypted)
87-15           (encrypted)
87-16           (encrypted)
87-17           (encrypted)
87-18           (encrypted)
87-19           (encrypted)
87-20           (encrypted)
87-21           (encrypted)
87-22           (encrypted)
87-23           (encrypted)
87-24           (encrypted)
87-25           (encrypted)
87-26           (encrypted)
87-27           (encrypted)
87-28           (encrypted)
87-29           (encrypted)
87-30           (encrypted)
87-31           (encrypted)
87-32           (encrypted)
87-33           (encrypted)
87-34           (encrypted)
87-35           (encrypted)
87-36           (encrypted)
87-37           (encrypted)
87-38           (encrypted)
87-39           (encrypted)
87-40           (encrypted)
87-41           (encrypted)
87-42           (encrypted)
87-43           (encrypted)
87-44           (encrypted)
87-45           (encrypted)
87-46           (encrypted)
87-47           (encrypted)
87-48           (encrypted)
87-49           (encrypted)
87-50           (encrypted)
87-51           (encrypted)
87-53           (encrypted)
87-54           (encrypted)
87-55           (encrypted)
87-59           (encrypted)
87-7127         (encrypted)

88-1            (encrypted)
88-2            (encrypted)
88-3            (encrypted)

89-1            2   KTVU-2 (FOX)
89-2            4   KRON-4 (IND)
89-3            5   KPIX-5 (CBS)
89-4            7   KGO-7 (ABC)
89-5            9   KQED-9 (PBS)
89-6            14  KDTV-14 (UNI)
89-7            13  KOFY-20 (IND)
89-8            8   KTSF-26 (IND)
89-9            19  KTNC-42 (IND)
89-10           12  KBCW-44 (CW)

90-2            32  KMTP-32 (IND)
90-3            21  KCNS-38 (IND)
90-4            17  KCSM-60 (PBS)
90-5            20  KFSF-66 (TF)
90-6            25  KTLN-68 (IND)
90-8            190 KQED - World
90-9            191 KQED - VMe
90-10           192 KQED - Kids

91-1            (encrypted)
91-2            (encrypted)
91-3            (encrypted)

92-1            3   KNTV-11 (NBC)
92-2            6   KICU-36 (IND)
92-3            18  KSTS-48 (TLMD)
92-4            10  KTEH-54 (PBS)
92-5            16  KKPX-65 (ION)
92-6            (encrypted)
92-7            (encrypted)
92-8            (encrypted)
92-9            (encrypted)
92-10           (encrypted)
92-11           (encrypted)

93-1            (encrypted)
93-2            (encrypted)
93-3            (encrypted)
93-4            (encrypted)
93-5            (encrypted)
93-6            (encrypted)
93-7            (encrypted)
93-8            (encrypted)
93-9            (encrypted)
93-10           (encrypted)
93-11           (encrypted)
93-12           (encrypted)
93-13           (encrypted)
93-14           (encrypted)
93-70           (encrypted)
93-71           (encrypted)
93-72           (encrypted)

94-1            (encrypted)
94-2            (encrypted)
94-3            (encrypted)
94-4            (encrypted)
94-5            (encrypted)
94-6            (encrypted)
94-7            (encrypted)
94-8            (encrypted)
94-9            62 History
94-10           (encrypted)
94-11           67 HGTV
94-12           (encrypted)
94-13           (encrypted)
94-14           (encrypted)
94-15           (encrypted)

95-2            (encrypted)
95-3            (encrypted)
95-9551         174 26.2 KTSF-NHK
95-9552         175 26.4 KTSF-ICN

96-1            199 KFTY-DT (TV50)
96-6            196 KSTV-32 (Azteca)
96-7            (encrypted)
96-10           960 KQED
96-11           961 KRCB
96-12           962 KCSM
96-13           963 KSJO
96-14           964 KREV
96-15           965 KRZZ
96-16           966 KJZY
96-17           967 KPFA
96-18           968 KBAY
96-19           969 KYLD
96-20           970 KRTY
96-21           971 WOLF
96-22           972 KOIT
96-23           973 KLLC
96-24           974 KISQ
96-25           975 KUFX
96-26           976 KSOL
96-27           977 KMVQ
96-28           978 KZST
96-29           979 KBRG
96-30           980 KIOI
96-31           981 KDFC
96-32           982 KBLX
96-33           983 KKSF
96-34           984 KFOG
96-35           985 KMHX
96-36           986 KTTS
96-37           987 KMEL
96-38           988 KEZR
96-39           989 KSAN

98-1            (encrypted)
98-2            (encrypted)
98-3            76 Shop NBC
98-4            (encrypted)
98-5            (encrypted)
98-6            (encrypted)
98-7            (encrypted)
98-8            (encrypted)
98-9            (encrypted)
98-10           (encrypted)
98-11           1   Preview
98-12           ?   Color Bars
98-13           ?   Liquidation Channel
98-71           (encrypted)

99-1            (encrypted)
99-2            (encrypted)
99-3            (encrypted)
99-4            (encrypted)
99-5            (encrypted)
99-6            (encrypted)
99-7            (encrypted)
99-8            (encrypted)
99-9            (encrypted)
99-10           (encrypted)
99-11           (encrypted)
99-12           (encrypted)
99-13           (encrypted)
99-14           (encrypted)

100-1           ?   Audio only
100-9386        (encrypted)
100-9387        15  CreaTV San Jose
100-9388
100-9389        26  Civic Center TV
100-9390        26  Government Access
100-9391        104 Comcast Hometown network
100-9392        27  CCN 1
100-9393        28  CCN 2
100-9394        111 TV Guide Channel
100-9395        24  KSBW-8 (NBC)
100-9396        (encrypted)
100-9397        30  CreaTV?

101             PayPerVeiew (encrypted)
102             PayPerVeiew (encrypted)
103             PayPerVeiew (encrypted)
104             PayPerVeiew (encrypted)

107-1           (encrypted)
107-2           (encrypted)
107-3           (encrypted)
107-4           (encrypted)
107-5           (encrypted)
107-6           (encrypted)
107-7           (encrypted)
107-8           (encrypted)
107-9           (encrypted)
107-10          (encrypted)
107-11          (encrypted)
107-12          (encrypted)
107-13          108 California Channel
107-14          (encrypted)
107-15          (encrypted)
107-70          (encrypted)

108-1           (encrypted)
108-3           (encrypted)
108-5           (encrypted)
108-7           (encrypted)
108-9           (encrypted)
108-11          (encrypted)
108-13          (encrypted)
108-15          (encrypted)
108-17          (encrypted)
108-19          (encrypted)
108-20          (encrypted)

110             No streams
111             No streams
112             No streams
113             No streams
114             No streams

115-1           (encrypted)
115-2           (encrypted)
115-3           (encrypted)

116-8440        (encrypted)
116-8441        (encrypted)

117-5067        (encrypted)
117-5068        (encrypted)
117-5069        (encrypted)

118-1           (encrypted)
118-2           (encrypted)
118-3           (encrypted)

119-1           706 36.1 KICU HD (IND)
119-2           (encrypted)
119-3           197 36.2 KEMS

120-1           (encrypted)
120-2           (encrypted)
120-3           (encrypted)
120-4           (encrypted)
120-5           (encrypted)
120-6           (encrypted)
120-7           (encrypted)
120-8           (encrypted)
120-9           (encrypted)
120-10          (encrypted)
120-11          (encrypted)
120-12          (encrypted)
120-13          (encrypted)
120-14          103 Leased Access
120-70          (encrypted)

121-1           (encrypted)
121-2           (encrypted)
121-3           (encrypted)
121-4           (encrypted)
121-5           (encrypted)
121-6           (encrypted)
121-7           (encrypted)
121-8           (encrypted)
121-9           (encrypted)
121-10          (encrypted)
121-11          (encrypted)
121-12          (encrypted)

122-1           (encrypted)
122-2           (encrypted)
122-3           (encrypted)
122-4           (encrypted)
122-5           (encrypted)
122-6           (encrypted)
122-7           (encrypted)
122-8           (encrypted)
122-9           (encrypted)
122-10          (encrypted)
122-11          (encrypted)
122-12          (encrypted)
122-13          (encrypted)
122-14          (encrypted)

123-1           (encrypted)
123-2           (encrypted)
123-3           (encrypted)
123-4           (encrypted)
123-5           (encrypted)
123-6           (encrypted)
123-7           (encrypted)
123-8           (encrypted)
123-9           (encrypted)
123-10          (encrypted)
123-11          (encrypted)
123-12          (encrypted)
123-13          (encrypted)
123-14          (encrypted)
123-15          (encrypted)
123-40          116 Comcast Sports Network


----------



## spydrev

Exactly as you thought - a terminal with only one connector and a "cap" on the other end.


----------



## efball

WGN is not encrypted here, but my channel table is completely different here in Santa Rosa, so it's most likely on a different channel.

How did you generate that channel table anyway?


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *efball* /forum/post/19665824
> 
> 
> WGN is not encrypted here, but my channel table is completely different here in Santa Rosa, so it's most likely on a different channel.
> 
> How did you generate that channel table anyway?



First I scanned the list of channels that comcast sent me with OCR.

Then I edited the list of channels to fix the many mistakes the OCR made.

Then I manually scanned through my channels using the "HDHomeRun Config" tool, adding the physical channels to Comcasts list using the output of scte65scan to match up Comcast channel numbers to physical channel numbers.

Then I sorted to frequency order.

Rescanned with "HDHomeRun Config" adding the channels that Comcast did not list.


----------



## NxNW

I thought I would set up "MyDVR Manager" tonight. How is it that Comcast doesn't know where I am? They asked *me* for my "Comcast Location". Seems like something they would have in their system somewhere...










It's probably moot since I'm sure the channel lineups are the same, but it wasn't actually clear which of the two choices they gave me was correct. I wonder where would I even find this out? My bill?


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19671942
> 
> 
> I thought I would set up "MyDVR Manager" tonight. How is it that Comcast doesn't know where I am? They asked *me* for my "Comcast Location". Seems like something they would have in their system somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably moot since I'm sure the channel lineups are the same, but it wasn't actually clear which of the two choices they gave me was correct. I wonder where would I even find this out? My bill?



The TV Listings portion is like that. You'll have to select which lineup matches your cable boxes.


It could be a combination of

City (Rebuild)

City (Digital)

(North, South, East, or West) County


In my case I had to choose the county option, as some channels like HDNET were missing from the other lineups, but it all depends on your location. Comcast has been upgrading their system over the years and while that was going on, parts of cities would have different lineups than others. That's why you see multiple listings for one location.


Anyway, Does anyone know if Comcast is going to roll out an update so that I can create a recording on the DVR from a non-DVR box? I think it's a little strange how we can record from online already and not from another box.


----------



## Michael1979

Hi. Before I read all 450 pages I better ask here :


Are the major networks like ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX etc FTA in Comcast`s cable in Campbell ? My friend living there can see them just with a Slingbox PRO HD, without a tv package subscription. He has only internet from Comcast..


Are these major channles permanently FTA ?


What receiver ( better set top box, or USB version ) can I use to watch and record these major networks in SD and HD ? Is there some copy protection if I record them and like to copy and watch the .ts/.trp (or other formats ) files to the PC ?


Thanks for your future replies .


----------



## viperx116

I just got a new TV and it's not able to find the ABC and KQED HD channels. I assume it's still at 7-1 and 9-1, respectively. I found all the other major networks. Is this on my end?


Edit: Nevermind. They showed up on my third scan.


----------



## sherml

I just noticed here in Foster City that 840 Action Max HD has been removed. I don't recall a cable box message or monthly bill notice to that effect. Anybody get a heads-up on this?


----------



## MKANET

Yes, the same thing happened in the Vallejo; along with ThrillerMAX. I'm not sure if they got removed or moved to a different channel number.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sherml* /forum/post/19747382
> 
> 
> I just noticed here in Foster City that 840 Action Max HD has been removed. I don't recall a cable box message or monthly bill notice to that effect. Anybody get a heads-up on this?


----------



## wco81

So anyone subscribe to Triple Play recently? They're saying $29.99 for 12 months, including HBO for 3 months.


In the past Comcast hides the regular price for this package, makes it difficult to figure out what you're getting and what the regular price is after the intro period.


I figure I could do the introductory thing for a year and just churn back and forth, though I wonder if I would be able to get back U-Verse Internet only.


When I go to the Xfinity site and enter my address as prompted, I don't get the 12-month offer. Instead, I get $69.99, $79.99 and $119.99 for 6 months.


None of these packages apparently include any DVR but if On Demand selection is comprehensive, maybe that doesn't matter. Yet I noticed that only the most expensive package lists 17,000 movies and shows on demand.


The cheapest package is for Digital Starter over 80 digital cable channels. No mention about if HDTV channels are included or if you have to pay extra for an HDTV set top box (assuming the built-in tuner in HDTVs can't tune premium and other channels). Yet if you click the TV channel lineup link, there are way more than 80 channels.


The fine print says the $69.99 package goes to $84.99 for months 7-12 with HBO another $10. But it doesn't say what the price would be after 12 months.


Has anyone recently signed up for these 6 or 12-month deals? What exactly is the Digital Starter channels (the lineup includes all the premium but this can't be accurate).


----------



## Brian Conrad

December was miserable for anything to watch unless for sports fans I guess (which I'm not). The networks don't want to waste programming when they "believe" nobody is watching. I watched a lot more Netflix as a result. Maybe they should discount December?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19749676
> 
> 
> December was miserable for anything to watch unless for sports fans I guess (which I'm not). The networks don't want to waste programming when they "believe" nobody is watching. I watched a lot more Netflix as a result. Maybe they should discount December?



Don't we wish! Comcast's response would be to check out their "1000's" of HD offerings on VOD. Used a lot of Netflix here as well, especially the HD version via the PS3 app, but I also got caught up on several marginal TV shows I'd recorded but hadn't watched, some actually turned out to be better than I thought. And I do like football so Dec isn't a total TV wasteland for me. Disappointing that ESPN is the broadcaster of 33 of the 35 bowl games now, but that's where the money's at.


----------



## siouxmoux

You know what Grandpa Simpsons would say "There way too many Bowls Games" and next year the count goes to 37


----------



## Keenan

There are too many, I've only watched 2 so far - the Rose Bowl game was a good one, but the other one was a washout with unmatched teams - something that will probably happen more with additional games.


----------



## Keenan

From FreePreview.tv 



> Quote:
> Free Preview for: Showtime
> 
> Available to Subscribers of: Charter Communications, *Comcast*, Cox Cable, DirecTV
> 
> 
> Free Preview Begins: January 7, 2011 (Friday)
> 
> Free Preview Ends: January 10, 2011 (Monday)


----------



## c3

Too bad that I cannot get the free preview because the channel (around 490MHz) is filtered by the trap.


----------



## MKANET

It's so funny that you mention that. I couldnt help but respond. I also think that December is a time things kind of die down in terms of TV in general. TV shows have taken a break for the holidays; or, ended (if they are half-season shows). I dont watch sports. I ended up watching more new release bluray movies. I rarely use On Demand, unless its for HowardTV (which is mostly in crummy 4:3 SD).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19749676
> 
> 
> December was miserable for anything to watch unless for sports fans I guess (which I'm not). The networks don't want to waste programming when they "believe" nobody is watching. I watched a lot more Netflix as a result. Maybe they should discount December?


----------



## zalusky

It seems really is 3+ distinct seasons which correlate with Fall Start, November Sweeps, February Sweeps, and May Sweeps. There are 22 episodes a year subtract the 4 months = 16 episodes you have 6 episodes left to through around in October, December, January, March, and April. I hate it. I much prefer the cable approach of just show it straight through. December is bad but in my opinion March/April is worse because it seems like 6-7 weeks of drought.


----------



## NxNW

Is it me or is NBC (703) doing the audio dropout thing again?


I can get it to go away temporarily by power cycling my AVR, but I seem to recall this was an issue a year or so back:


see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post17316104 


Last night the football game (if you could call a contest between two NFC West teams "football") was unbearable until I tried the power cycle trick. Maybe it's just my gear?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19756191
> 
> 
> Is it me or is NBC (703) doing the audio dropout thing again?
> 
> 
> I can get it to go away temporarily by power cycling my AVR, but I seem to recall this was an issue a year or so back:
> 
> 
> see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post17316104
> 
> 
> Last night the football game (if you could call a contest between two NFC West teams "football") was unbearable until I tried the power cycle trick. Maybe it's just my gear?



Might be your gear, I haven't noticed any KNTV audio problems in quite some time and I've watched just about every Sunday football game they've aired. The scripted dramas starting back this week will be a good test for NBC audio issues, I don't expect there will be any, but you never know.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *That Don Guy* /forum/post/19568537
> 
> 
> Did somebody ask about HDNet's calibration screens a while back?
> 
> 
> I just stumbled across a schedule that lists them as being on HDNet every Saturday morning at 3:30 AM (Pacific time).
> 
> *EDIT:* Here was the original request, from about three months ago.
> 
> 
> -- Don



That was me asking, and yes I was very gratified to see the test patterns finally available to us.


Check out this guy's thread at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74738 


He originally posted it in '06 but is still somehow updating it with the next couple dates the test patterns will run, even for this month January '11 !


For instance, anyone interested in recording this week's pattern just set their DVR for this Saturday the 8th at 3 AM Pacific.


Meanwhile thanks keenan for sanity-checking my NBC question.


----------



## millerwill

At present I have 3 Comcast DVR's (Moto DCX's) in my house, but really only need 1. I would thus like to turn in 2 of the DCX's but still receive the same programming (HD channels, HBO, etc.) on the 2 tv's without the DCX's. The goal, of course, is to reduce my monthly bill.


Is there a good solution for this situation?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *millerwill* /forum/post/19768080
> 
> 
> Is there a good solution for this situation?



You can get HD STBs without the DVR. The price is definitely lower, but I don't know how much.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Do DVRs still carry the "Extended Basic" tax? I got the new price list but couldn't find anything on that. IOW, if I wanted to drop down to Limited Basic and maybe a Premium at a time would I have to give up the DVR? That used to be the case but wondering if it still is because the only other boxes I see listed are "converter boxes" which mean digital to analog.


----------



## DAP

Does Comcast (area code 95127) no longer require the trap filter for limited basic?


I have a trap filter for limited basic, and it is blocking the following channels (according to SiliconDust.com)

Code:


Code:


Physical        Virtual Callsign
35.8551         174     KTSFDT2
35.8552         175     KTSFDT4
37.5097         11      HSN
55.5059         742     STYLPHD
60.4            99      HLN
63.7454         173     KTSFDT3
63.7456         38.2    KCNS38

I can confirm 35 as it is on the edge of the filter and I get short bursts of reception on it.


The reason I ask is that KTSF and KCNS are both OTA channels, so they should both be included in limited basic.


To ask this question another way: Are there any analog extended basic channels left? Are there any clear QAM extended basic channels?


Comcast support is incapable of understanding this question.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Why would they still be using trap filters anymore if everything but the open QAM channels (Limited Basic) is encrypted? I would think if you get them to send out a truck they would remove the trap filter.


----------



## DAP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* 
Why would they still be using trap filters anymore if everything but the open QAM channels (Limited Basic) is encrypted? I would think if you get them to send out a truck they would remove the trap filter.
Because it costs them money to send out a truck and remove the trap filters.


If they had any sense, they would just be careful and not put limited basic channels in the frequency range killed by the trap. Then they could leave the filters in place indefinitely.


Given the ignorance of Comcast support (ignorance can be cured, but Comcast does not seem to care), the only way I could get that trap removed would be to sign up for extended basic, then later cancel it.


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *keenan* 
From FreePreview.tv
Quote:

Free Preview for: Showtime

Available to Subscribers of: Charter Communications, Comcast, Cox Cable, DirecTV


Free Preview Begins: January 7, 2011 (Friday)

Free Preview Ends: January 10, 2011 (Monday)
Anyone getting this free preview of Showtime? Nothing happening up here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19786517
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this free preview of Showtime? Nothing happening up here in Santa Rosa.



Nada in Sunnyvale either. I just tried calling Comcast support and they sent a signal to my Tivos, but still nothing. Trying to reset them now, but I'm not hopeful. No "Hurt Locker" tonight I guess...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/19786801
> 
> 
> I just tried calling Comcast support and they sent a signal to my Tivos, but still nothing.



During preview, the channel should not be encrypted, so there shouldn't be anything to activate on the TiVo.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19786517
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this free preview of Showtime? Nothing happening up here in Santa Rosa.



Jim,


I think it's VOD only for the free preview. I can't check since I subscribe to Showtime.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19787024
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I think it's VOD only for the free preview. I can't check since I subscribe to Showtime.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You could be right, although ridiculous if true though, what sort of preview is that? Who the hell is going to bother checking VOD for a preview? Why even bother with it? The point is that when surfing the channel suddenly appears for you, at least that's my idea of what a preview would be.


Nope, the actual linear channel should be available for viewing, see the below page, just below the "Biggest. Weekend. Ever",

http://www.sho.com/site/freepreview/home.do 


This is hardly the first time Comcast has stiffed us on these previews before though, I didn't really expect it this time, and of course, we didn't get it.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19787298
> 
> 
> You could be right, although ridiculous if true though, what sort of preview is that? Who the hell is going to bother checking VOD for a preview? Why even bother with it? The point is that when surfing the channel suddenly appears for you, at least that's my idea of what a preview would be.
> 
> 
> Nope, the actual linear channel should be available for viewing, see the below page, just below the "Biggest. Weekend. Ever",
> 
> http://www.sho.com/site/freepreview/home.do
> 
> 
> This is hardly the first time Comcast has stiffed us on these previews before though, I didn't really expect it this time, and of course, we didn't get it.



Yep, looks like you're right. The only thing to do is complain to Comcast and/or show them that link. It seems that no one told Comcast here that there was suppose to be a free preview this week for SHO. Not a good thing to be doing when people are looking for excuses to cut the cord or go over the top.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19788153
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like you're right. The only thing to do is complain to Comcast and/or show them that link. It seems that no one told Comcast here that there was suppose to be a free preview this week for SHO. Not a good thing to be doing when people are looking for excuses to cut the cord or go over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Yes, I recommend calling Comcast about this. I called last night a second time after the first call to grant access to the Showtime preview failed to work, and the representative was able to find a way to satisfy me, and then some. On Demand isn't very helpful if all you have are Tivos which use CableCards. I gave up on the Comcast DVR a long time ago.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The Showtime promos definitely say OnDemand. Since I already subscribe I note they packed their movie section (which is usually not this full). You can also catch the new series episodes before they air tomorrow night. I already caught the one with Macy in it when it aired after the season finale of Dexter.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19791286
> 
> 
> The Showtime promos definitely say OnDemand. Since I already subscribe I note they packed their movie section (which is usually not this full). You can also catch the new series episodes before they air tomorrow night. I already caught the one with Macy in it when it aired after the season finale of Dexter.



It also says "Showtime HD" on the Showtime page announcing the preview in addition to OnDemand.


----------



## Brian Conrad

A correction on the "Shameless" episode as it is an hour long show and they only showed about 20 minutes of it after "Dexter".


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19791305
> 
> 
> It also says "Showtime HD" on the Showtime page announcing the preview in addition to OnDemand.



Jim,


I got a message on my Comcast box about the SHowtime free preview and it said it was for the SHO OnDemand only. Why ?? I don't know but that's what it said.


I rarely check the message section on the Comcast box because I use the TivoHD or the Roku most of the time and that doesn't get those type of messages but I checked to see if there was a message about the SHO preview there and there was. Doesn't make sense but......











Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19795476
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I got a message on my Comcast box about the SHowtime free preview and it said it was for the SHO OnDemand only. Why ?? I don't know but that's what it said.
> 
> 
> I rarely check the message section on the Comcast box because I use the TivoHD or the Roku most of the time and that doesn't get those type of messages but I checked to see if there was a message about the SHO preview there and there was. Doesn't make sense but......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



It just means that Comcast decided not to allow the preview on the regular linear channel.


This is hardly the first time Comcast bay area has withheld previews like this, they did it with HBO just awhile ago. They're also probably spotlighting their own VOD service as linear channel viewing is slowly, but surely becoming a relic of the past(DVRs, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, etc) and they're trying to stay relevant, protecting their turf as it were.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19795752
> 
> 
> It just means that Comcast decided not to allow the preview on the regular linear channel.
> 
> 
> This is hardly the first time Comcast bay area has withheld previews like this, they did it with HBO just awhile ago. They're also probably spotlighting their own VOD service as linear channel viewing is slowly, but surely becoming a relic of the past(DVRs, Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, etc) and they're trying to stay relevant, protecting their turf as it were.



On, I understand that and their reasons for do that but if they want to stay in business they need to get out of the habit of doing business the way business is run today and look to the future and for me that's IPTV.

You have to be blind or have your head in the sand ( or other places







) not to realize that is where things are going.


But if you think the cable industry is just going to sit by and let the parade go by them, look up Cisco's Videoscape on Google and see what's coming down the road for cable set top boxes.

They had a demo at CES. I was impressed by the concept and if implemented properly they could have a compelling reason for people to stay with cable.

It would require some major investment in equipment and infrastructure but for the long run I believe it is the way to go.


My fear is they won't do it properly or fully or screw it up by staying with a completely closed/exclusive system and miss an opportunity to really move forward with the new technology's that are coming.


Here's a Youtube link to part of the Cisco Demo ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MCBx...ature=youtu.be 

You have to get pass the jokes and cuteness of it and look at what they are doing and the possibilities it has.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NxNW

+1 on the Cisco thing. It may never materialize the way they've laid it out, but I thought their story sounded plausible and showed "thought leader"-ship They see all the Netflixes and Hulus eventually getting displaced by cable, not the other way around.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Notice on the Cisco video how John keeps mentioning the ability to monetize the channel, give control to the provider, and have many selling opportunities. Always the businessman, John is.


----------



## wco81

Is Comcast still distributing those Motorola DVRs and charging $16 a month for them?


Is it any better with the Xfinity iPad app, as far as setting up recordings, changing channels?


Anyone using the Moxi DVR?


If you don't order DVR, you get a regular box which can access OnDemand. If you get your own DVR in addition, would it be considered a second outlet (you'd keep the Comcast box for OnDemand and the 3rd-party DVR for time-shifting your own shows)?


How much for the additional outlet?


----------



## NxNW

I've been looking into TiVo lately and asking these same questions. Even if you pay "zero down", you pay $19.99/mo forever (or at least for a year- no one, not even TiVo, knows what TiVo will charge after that). With an even longer commit you can get that down to $12.95 But either way you now have a monthly A/O fee so you're right back where you started (at least $16/mo, right?). TiVo may be a totally superior user experience, but money-wise it's not exactly a slam dunk.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19802822
> 
> 
> I've been looking into TiVo lately and asking these same questions. Even if you pay "zero down", you pay $19.99/mo forever (or at least for a year- no one, not even TiVo, knows what TiVo will charge after that). With an even longer commit you can get that down to $12.95 But either way you now have a monthly A/O fee so you're right back where you started (at least $16/mo, right?). TiVo may be a totally superior user experience, but money-wise it's not exactly a slam dunk.



There's no Additional Outlet fee anymore as far as I know, I have 2 TiVos and pay no AO fees.


----------



## wco81

Tivo Premier seems to be a disappointment somewhat. I couldn't find the lifetime sub. on the Tivo site. Maybe it's not available for the Premier?


The Moxi at $599 appears to have the lifetime sub built-in. Who knows how the featureset compares though.


----------



## NxNW

Ok, but isn't there a fee for *something* related to a TiVO? Cable card?


TiVo lifetime subscription appears to be gone for now (unless you want to try buying your TiVo off eBay or something).


----------



## Brian Conrad

I don't understand why these third party DVRs are so expensive? I would think their would be a market for Open QAM DVRs for around $200.


----------



## c3

TiVo lifetime is still available, just not for the new Premier boxes at the current


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19803193
> 
> 
> Ok, but isn't there a fee for *something* related to a TiVO? Cable card?
> 
> 
> TiVo lifetime subscription appears to be gone for now (unless you want to try buying your TiVo off eBay or something).



First one is free, second one is $1.50.


----------



## NxNW

Got it. Thank for these clarifications everyone. Very helpful. -j


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I'm using an EyeTV Hybrid. After a scan, it found a number of radio stations listed as 95.xx. I know one of them is KFOX because it was playing the Sharks. Does anyone know where to get a listing so I know what the other stations are? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

Just so Comcast doesn't think we're ignorant fools here, DIRECTV allowed full viewing of ALL Showtime channels during this last "FREE!" preview.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /forum/post/19804038
> 
> 
> I'm using an EyeTV Hybrid. After a scan, it found a number of radio stations listed as 95.xx. I know one of them is KFOX because it was playing the Sharks. Does anyone know where to get a listing so I know what the other stations are? Thanks.



I get no streams on 95, but on the assumption that that is a typo and you meant 96, I get the following radio stations:
Code:


Code:


96-10           960 KQED
96-11           961 KRCB
96-12           962 KCSM
96-13           963 KSJO
96-14           964 KREV
96-15           965 KRZZ
96-16           966 KJZY
96-17           967 KPFA
96-18           968 KBAY
96-19           969 KYLD
96-20           970 KRTY
96-21           971 WOLF
96-22           972 KOIT
96-23           973 KLLC
96-24           974 KISQ
96-25           975 KUFX
96-26           976 KSOL
96-27           977 KMVQ
96-28           978 KZST
96-29           979 KBRG
96-30           980 KIOI
96-31           981 KDFC
96-32           982 KBLX
96-33           983 KKSF
96-34           984 KFOG
96-35           985 KMHX
96-36           986 KTTS
96-37           987 KMEL
96-38           988 KEZR
96-39           989 KSAN

This list was extracted with scte65scan


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Thanks DAP. I thought it was 95 but I could be wrong. I'll use your list as a guide to check.


----------



## TPeterson

Oldskool, it's 95.xx here in San Carlos too. I haven't bothered to chase down the subchannel IDs, which may or may not be different from the lineup that DAP gives, but you can use the tool he mentioned to sort them out on whichever rf channel you find them.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Anyone else having problems on 7.1 and 9.1 (channel 117) I keep getting Stream Unstable errors here in Cupertino. Other channels seem fine.


----------



## NxNW

Not here.


I did see something new the other day however: During some kind of emergency test (the fromt panel said "EAS") it kicked me out of DVR playback and switched me to .. of all things .. C-Span!


Your tax dollars at work...


----------



## macbaba

Just wondering, if you have Limited Basic, do you get two free Digital Transport Adapters? I have a TV with video inputs but a broken tuner so I was wondering if I can a DTA from Comcast as a remendy. Thanks.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macbaba* /forum/post/19853729
> 
> 
> Just wondering, if you have Limited Basic, do you get two free Digital Transport Adapters? I have a TV with video inputs but a broken tuner so I was wondering if I can a DTA from Comcast as a remendy. Thanks.



No, you have to at least have the Starter package( aka Expanded Basic) to get the 2 free DTA's


----------



## jeff lam

I have a question and am curious if anyone knows or has done this. I have a Tivo S3 with dual cable cards. I currently run comcast cable and internet. I need to cut costs and was thinking about downgrading to limited basic cable if it's still available. However I would like to still keep the cable cards and get the major networks in HD still. Can this be done? I can't put up an antenna since I live in a small condo complex with no clear view to the tower.


----------



## c3

No problem. I've been using TiVo HDs with limited basic for many years.


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff lam* /forum/post/19868183
> 
> 
> I have a question and am curious if anyone knows or has done this. I have a Tivo S3 with dual cable cards. I currently run comcast cable and internet. I need to cut costs and was thinking about downgrading to limited basic cable if it's still available. However I would like to still keep the cable cards and get the major networks in HD still. Can this be done? I can't put up an antenna since I live in a small condo complex with no clear view to the tower.



You don't need cable cards to get the broadcast networks in HD. They are in the clear. If you downgrade to basic you can't get anything encrypted, so the cards would serve no purpose.


----------



## c3

That's not true. Without CableCard, the TiVo is next to useless for cable service because there would be no guide data for the digital channels. CableCard is used for channel mapping.


----------



## jeff lam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/19868318
> 
> 
> That's not true. Without CableCard, the TiVo is next to useless for cable service because there would be no guide data for the digital channels. CableCard is used for channel mapping.



i thought this would be the case as well which is why I was wondering if Comcast would let me keep the cable cards and have limited basic and if the HD channels would also still be available to me.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeff lam* /forum/post/19874255
> 
> 
> i thought this would be the case as well which is why I was wondering if Comcast would let me keep the cable cards and have limited basic and if the HD channels would also still be available to me.



Yes, you can have Limited Basic with CableCARDS and the local HD channels will be viewable, in the clear, unencrypted.


----------



## wco81

Any recommendations on good DVRs to look for?


It doesn't sound like Tivo Premier was received well. And I'm not interested in paying $20 a month for programming guide data.


So maybe look for an older Tivo model on eBay with lifetime guide data -- are those transferrable?


----------



## DAP

Comcast has moved a couple of channels in the 95127 area code.

All the streams on 107 have moved to 81 (81-3 is the California channel)

All the streams on 108 have moved to 82 (Comcast is currently broadcasting a bunch of channels of League Pass in clear QAM on this channel.)


----------



## sherml

CSN+H (780) has recently appeared on my channel lineup. I am bewildered by how it is being utilized. For example, here is what is currently showing on the various CSN channels:


410 CSN+ (SD): CAL vs. USC Basketball

720 CSNBA (HD): Warriors Basketball

721 CSNCD (HD): Sharks Hockey (CSN California HD)

780 CSN+H (HD): Sharks Hockey (??)


I would have expected that CSN+ and CSN+H would be showing the same programming (overflow when the Warriors and Sharks are both on). As it is, CAL basketball is not being shown in HD, and the Sharks are duplicated on 721 and 780.


Anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## Elias1

Has anyone noticed the video on 805 (HBOCPD) being choppy? It's kind of like it's constantly missing frames and has been doing this for several days now.


I'm in San Jose 95125.


----------



## gfbuchanan

My OnAir Creator seems to be giving up the ghost, so I need to replace it. So I am now looking for a replacement. I know that several of posters on this thread use the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun. Do you recommend it? And more importantly, what software do you use with it?


I do not have a dedicated HTPC. My current setup is the OnAir Creator USB tuner installed on my home PC running Windows XP. My Sony HDTV is a second "monitor", which I only use when watching TV. It is connected via a DVI/HDMI cable. I have Comcast Basic Cable and use the OnAir to record the unencrypted digital channels, especially the PBS stations.


The OnAir software makes timed recordings, and it will wake the PC up from Hibernate, make a recording, and then put the PC back into Hibernate. I want the replacement system to be able to do the same.


I taken a quick look at BeyondTV and SageTV web sites. They don't give much detailed information. So any suggestions about this would be appreciated. Thanks. Greg


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/19891429
> 
> 
> My OnAir Creator seems to be giving up the ghost, so I need to replace it. So I am now looking for a replacement. I know that several of posters on this thread use the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun. Do you recommend it? And more importantly, what software do you use with it?
> 
> 
> I do not have a dedicated HTPC. My current setup is the OnAir Creator USB tuner installed on my home PC running Windows XP. My Sony HDTV is a second "monitor", which I only use when watching TV. It is connected via a DVI/HDMI cable. I have Comcast Basic Cable and use the OnAir to record the unencrypted digital channels, especially the PBS stations.
> 
> 
> The OnAir software makes timed recordings, and it will wake the PC up from Hibernate, make a recording, and then put the PC back into Hibernate. I want the replacement system to be able to do the same.
> 
> 
> I taken a quick look at BeyondTV and SageTV web sites. They don't give much detailed information. So any suggestions about this would be appreciated. Thanks. Greg



I use a HDhomerun with SageTV. I suggest that you download the software for evaluation. It may work with your old tuner too if it's not already dead. I think the best part is the ability to use the SageTV extenders for multiple sets in the house. That may not be a factor for you since your PC and HDTV are close together. Also, if you don't have any DVD or BR rips, upgrading to Win7 and using Media Center may work for you just as well although the second monitor thing may present a problem - I'm not sure.


- Mike


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/19891429
> 
> 
> My OnAir Creator seems to be giving up the ghost, so I need to replace it. So I am now looking for a replacement. I know that several of posters on this thread use the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun. Do you recommend it? And more importantly, what software do you use with it?
> 
> 
> Thanks. Greg



I have two HDHR boxes connected to a Linux system running MythTV. Works well, but it is a lot of work to set up. It also allows the PC to shut down when idle. (that is shut down, not hibernate) I never liked the windows method of just hibernating because it meant I always had to be logged in with root privileges. MythTV will power the system on & off for recording without having to log in. Much better for security.


----------



## TPeterson

Greg, virtually all of the PC tuners will do what you describe as needing. (I like HDHR with CW_EPG to schedule recordings, myself, but I'm biased.







) If you've not looked into the TViX M6620N as a no-PC alternative, you may want to do so before making up your mind.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/19875457
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on good DVRs to look for?
> 
> 
> It doesn't sound like Tivo Premier was received well. And I'm not interested in paying $20 a month for programming guide data.
> 
> 
> So maybe look for an older Tivo model on eBay with lifetime guide data -- are those transferrable?



Who said the premiere was no good?


If you are going to TiVo for the first time, it's awesome. Perhaps some existing TiVo owners had hoped for a more significant upgrade, but very few people have suggested it would be better to get an older version if you are starting from scratch.


I agree it's worth seeking out one that has lifetime service already prepaid. If you stop paying Comcast for DVR rental, the box should pay for itself after a couple years. The TiVo should be useful for that long (possibly longer, but really who knows what will change in 2 years?).


I just got one with lifetime. It works beautifully. As so many other TiVo owners have reported, I can assure you it makes the Comcast rentals look paleolithic.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Thanks all for the suggestions. Turns out I replaced the "Fat Snake" Power Supply and the OnAir is working again. That is the second 5V 2A power supply I have gone through with the tuner. Don't know how much power it draws, but I am going to run out of old Power Supplies if it keeps this up.


Greg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* 
My OnAir Creator seems to be giving up the ghost, so I need to replace it. So I am now looking for a replacement. I know that several of posters on this thread use the Silicon Dust HDHomeRun. Do you recommend it? And more importantly, what software do you use with it?


I do not have a dedicated HTPC. My current setup is the OnAir Creator USB tuner installed on my home PC running Windows XP. My Sony HDTV is a second "monitor", which I only use when watching TV. It is connected via a DVI/HDMI cable. I have Comcast Basic Cable and use the OnAir to record the unencrypted digital channels, especially the PBS stations.


The OnAir software makes timed recordings, and it will wake the PC up from Hibernate, make a recording, and then put the PC back into Hibernate. I want the replacement system to be able to do the same.


I taken a quick look at BeyondTV and SageTV web sites. They don't give much detailed information. So any suggestions about this would be appreciated. Thanks. Greg


----------



## CharlesGH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/19898995
> 
> 
> Who said the premiere was no good?
> 
> 
> If you are going to TiVo for the first time, it's awesome. Perhaps some existing TiVo owners had hoped for a more significant upgrade, but very few people have suggested it would be better to get an older version if you are starting from scratch.



Agreeing. For existing Series3/HD TiVo users, the value proposition for the Premier is a bit iffy, but it is great for new TiVo users, or TiVo users coming from the old Series2.


----------



## sexycatsinhats

Maybe I haven't noticed all this time, but how long have we had The Weather Channel in HD?


----------



## NxNW

Since "World of More", basically August '09

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post16800613


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/19930017
> 
> 
> Maybe I haven't noticed all this time, but how long have we had The Weather Channel in HD?



Care to enlighten us as to the zip code and channel number you are getting this on?


I just wandered through the channels in 95127, and while I did find a newly unencrypted stream on 96-7 (asian language, not sure the call sign). I did not find an HD version of the Weather channel.


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/19932849
> 
> 
> Care to enlighten us as to the zip code and channel number you are getting this on?



94598 TWCHD Channel 776. I guess I just haven't paid close enough attention to the guide.


----------



## Mikef5

If you have an IPad check out this link.....

http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/01/x...Engadget+HD%29 


Since I don't have an IPad yet ( waiting for the IPad2







), I'd be interested if this is really working in our area.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## NxNW

I happened to be browsing this thread on an iPad whe your post came along, so I upded my xfinity app and watched a few minutes of "All that Jazz", a title that did not require a subscription to view.


It worked, kind of. The stream started right away, but it paused several times over the first few minutes. There is no feedback during these pauses- you're just sitting there frozen. A couple were pretty long. My internet connection and local network speeds are pretty solid (20 Mbit from Comcast and at least 54 between wifi router and iPad) so i'm going to assume for now the interruptions were more likely to come from the "far" side. And even when the movie was playing normally, the picture quality was not especially high, even for a small screen like the iPad. But there were no framerate-related jerks or hitches (not talking about judder here, 3:2 or otherwise- just dropped or repeated frames) and it was a very smooth "end user experience" in terms of ease of installation and ease of use.


So, a good first try. But let's be clear, I didn't finish the movie.


I suppose it will be a real paradigm shift when my Comcast subscription can follow me wherever I go with my iPad, even when I'm away from my house.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19935949
> 
> 
> If you have an IPad check out this link.....
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/01/x...Engadget+HD%29
> 
> 
> Since I don't have an IPad yet ( waiting for the IPad2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I'd be interested if this is really working in our area.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I've watched several titles in the test phase, on 2 different d3 connections and they all streamed as if they were local on the iPad. Skipping forward by pushing the progress slider worked better than expected. Restarting from a pause was not so great, black screen and wait.


Tested also on the Xfinity to go Mifi G3 - eh, watchable but laggy and compressed.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sexycatsinhats* /forum/post/19933319
> 
> 
> 94598 TWCHD Channel 776. I guess I just haven't paid close enough attention to the guide.



Channel 776 is a virtual channel number, not a frequency ID. The fact that you are using a virtual channel number here implies that you are getting this channel through a comcast cable box, and not necessarily clear QAM. It is likely that it is something you paid for.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19938590
> 
> 
> I've watched several titles in the test phase, on 2 different d3 connections and they all streamed as if they were local on the iPad. Skipping forward by pushing the progress slider worked better than expected. Restarting from a pause was not so great, black screen and wait.
> 
> 
> Tested also on the Xfinity to go Mifi G3 - eh, watchable but laggy and compressed.



Thanks Dave, I was concerned on if the IPad had the horsepower to do the live streaming or not, seems like it does and maybe the new IPad2 will work even better since I've heard they are beefing up the CPU and memory in the new IPad.


I'm really torn between the new IPad2 or the Motorola Xoom. The IPad seems to have a stronger support system but I'm sure the android market will pick up soon.


Have you heard any rumors on when there will be an android tablet app that will be able to do the streaming to ?? I know they have the mobile app out but they need to do one for the android tablets.


Here's one major concern I have about this new streaming they've started.

Since Comcast has a download cap, does streaming from their walled garden count against that cap ??

While a 250G cap is better than most you can eat trough that a lot faster than you might think.


Something Comcast should adopt....

Streaming from within the walled garden should be free ( not count for the data cap ) and streaming outside of the wall counts against the cap.

Could keep alot of eyes within the Comcast garden










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Barovelli

Streaming from within the network and not having it affect the 250g cap? The net neutrality people would eat that up.


As for android I see it getting the same features someday. Maybe sooner than a Windows Phone 7 app.


Only thing that bites the big Apple for me is flash. I saw the Blackberry tablet at CES running several apps including flash at the same time. Only app I would have wanted there was a battery gauge.










On one hand the iPad excludes flash ads. But I often run into sites that are busted without flash.


----------



## MKANET

Did Comcast change their QAM mappings again in the East Bay? It seems every time they do this FOX and CBS get affected for sure.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/19939965
> 
> 
> Streaming from within the network and not having it affect the 250g cap? The net neutrality people would eat that up.



Actually it has nothing to do with net neutrality.


Comcast has a data cap that they imposed on it's customers and they can do what they want as far as what is counted in that cap.

They don't make it better for Comcast customers or make it a higher priority for their customers or exclude non-Comcast users.

They just don't count the data usage that their customers download from the Comcast VOD against their imposed data cap.

Customers outside of Comcast have no Comcast data cap and are not affected by it.


The best thing Comcast could do is to do away with the data cap all together......Think that will ever happen ?










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19941942
> 
> 
> Actually it has nothing to do with net neutrality.
> 
> 
> Comcast has a data cap that they imposed on it's customers and they can do what they want as far as what is counted in that cap.
> 
> They don't make it better for Comcast customers or make it a higher priority for their customers or exclude non-Comcast users.
> They just don't count the data usage that their customers download from the Comcast VOD against their imposed data cap.
> 
> Customers outside of Comcast have no Comcast data cap and are not affected by it.
> 
> 
> The best thing Comcast could do is to do away with the data cap all together......Think that will ever happen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's just the sort of preferential treatment that's at the heart of the net neutrality debate, if it's cheaper to view Comcast provided content then it puts content from other providers(Netflix, Amazon, Apple, etc) at a disadvantage - it's tantamount to gatekeeping and/or charging a toll for non-Comcast content. The uproar would be huge, far bigger than when Comcast lied, and then was caught red-handed, throttling bit-torrent traffic.


----------



## wco81

Doesn't matter, they're getting their way, with the NBC merger and the rest.


Conservatives have the FCC and the net neutrality rules in their cross-hairs. If they get control of the Senate, they will pass a bill to declaw the FCC, if not dismantle it.


Incumbent telecom giants are going to see their power grow, become more entrenched, rather than face any kind of competition.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19941942
> 
> 
> The best thing Comcast could do is to do away with the data cap all together......Think that will ever happen ?



If that's what the people want, they would get it. No cap, *but* then a per mb charge for everything over a set lifeline usage, ala PG&E or wireless.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/19941960
> 
> 
> That's just the sort of preferential treatment that's at the heart of the net neutrality debate, if it's cheaper to view Comcast provided content then it puts content from other providers(Netflix, Amazon, Apple, etc) at a disadvantage - it's tantamount to gatekeeping and/or charging a toll for non-Comcast content. The uproar would be huge, far bigger than when Comcast lied, and then was caught red-handed, throttling bit-torrent traffic.



Jim,


There's no preferential treatment at all. All I said was, don't count the data I use from Comcast sites ( like VOD ) against the data cap that Comcast imposes on their Comcast customers.


No one is denied access or is treated better or worse. There is no cost charged to anyone and no one get's a better deal or faster access.


If Comcast had a data cap on all people that accessed their site or programing then what I said or asked for would be preferential treatment.


Non Comcast customers can download to their hearts content, they have no data cap, like Comcast customers have. If anything, Comcast customers are getting the bad deal since they are capped on how much they can download while other users are not. This data cap limits how much you or I can use the internet.


Netflix, Apple, Amazon and others do not want internet providers to have data caps. THAT does cut into their business. By limiting how much data a person can download limits the traffic to their businesses and the eyes that see their advertisers ( which is how they get the bulk of their money ).


If anything, they should be screaming that Comcast is limiting people's access to their sites, since you would have to pick and choose which sites you go to due to your limited amount of data you can download because of data caps. These sites live by the casual viewer that impulse buys when they are on a site.


And if you really want to kill the Internet, then charge by the Gb for downloaded data. That will kill the goose that laid the golden egg. No one will stand for that. Canada's already trying to do that and have found that people are not going to stand for it and from the last I heard the Canadian government is reviewing that per Gb tiering they just enacted and in all likely hood will repeal it.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5

Here's an update to the Canadian attempt at a metered usage for the internet.... http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/n...m_campaign=rss 


The U.S. or Comcast had better not even think of trying that here










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikef5* 
Jim,


There's no preferential treatment at all. All I said was, don't count the data I use from Comcast sites ( like VOD ) against the data cap that Comcast imposes on their Comcast customers.


No one is denied access or is treated better or worse. There is no cost charged to anyone and no one get's a better deal or faster access.


If Comcast had a data cap on all people that accessed their site or programing then what I said or asked for would be preferential treatment.
But that's the point, because Comcast is a service provider(Internet) and a content provider(Xfinity, NBC/U, Versus, etc), giving Comcast subscribers with Comcast Internet service unlimited bandwidth to view that content is the definition of preferential treatment. What about Comcast video(CableTV) subs who do not subscribe to Comcast Internet service? Do they get unlimited bandwidth as well?

Quote:

Non Comcast customers can download to their hearts content, they have no data cap, like Comcast customers have. If anything, Comcast customers are getting the bad deal since they are capped on how much they can download while other users are not. This data cap limits how much you or I can use the internet.
I don't know of any Internet service provider that does not have some sort of data cap on bandwidth usage, even the exhalted Verizon FiOS has monthly data caps if I'm not mistaken. Not sure why you think other providers don't have caps. The amount of data you can download each month is all part of how much you pay your provider for your Internet service
Quote:

Netflix, Apple, Amazon and others do not want internet providers to have data caps. THAT does cut into their business. By limiting how much data a person can download limits the traffic to their businesses and the eyes that see their advertisers ( which is how they get the bulk of their money ).


If anything, they should be screaming that Comcast is limiting people's access to their sites, since you would have to pick and choose which sites you go to due to your limited amount of data you can download because of data caps. These sites live by the casual viewer that impulse buys when they are on a site.


And if you really want to kill the Internet, then charge by the Gb for downloaded data. That will kill the goose that laid the golden egg. No one will stand for that. Canada's already trying to do that and have found that people are not going to stand for it and from the last I heard the Canadian government is reviewing that per Gb tiering they just enacted and in all likely hood will repeal it.


Laters,

Mikef5
Fact is we already have a sort of metered billing. Each month you're allowed to download up to 250GBs of data, what you pay for in your Comcast HSI service, above and beyond the basic connection at the lowest cost speed package, is the _speed_ at which you can download that data at, be it 8mb/s, 12/mb/s etc, in other words, the different tier prices determine how fast you get to that "metered" data cap of 250GBs.


As far as Netflix, Amazon, Apple goes, this is what is at the core of the Level 3/Comcast dispute. Comcast already charges their subscribers to access that content, it's part of the monthly price for HSI. Why should Comcast be allowed to charge for content coming into their network, content that is requested by their subs? Comcast wants to be paid at both ends. If Comcast feels that all that content from outside of their network, _content their very own subscribers are requesting,_ puts a load on that network, then they should charge their subscribers higher fees per month to maintain and/or improve that network. Allowing Comcast HSI subs to DL as much as they want, from Comcast sites only, is exactly what the FCC, and the general public want to avoid happening, preferential treatment to a service provider's subscribers over those that do not have that provider's service.


Given the intense scrutiny Comcast will have over the next few years because of the NBC/U purchase, and how it involves content and the providing of that content, there is no way in hell Comcast would even attempt to offer what you propose.


----------



## DAP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MKANET* 
Did Comcast change their QAM mappings again in the East Bay? It seems every time they do this FOX and CBS get affected for sure.
Please state your zip code when asking questions about comcast cable. There are a bunch of different head ends in the bay area, all with different channel mappings.


For the 95127 area code, there have been no changes.


----------



## Mikef5

Quote:

I don't know of any Internet service provider that does not have some sort of data cap on bandwidth usage, even the exhalted Verizon FiOS has monthly data caps if I'm not mistaken. Not sure why you think other providers don't have caps. The amount of data you can download each month is all part of how much you pay your provider for your Internet service
Jim,


I called Sonic net, my old internet provider, they are resellers for AT&T DSL, and they have no data caps at all and have no plans to instigate one .

Granted that would make for a much slower connection, about 1/5 of my speed now ( I have 30 Mbs now ), but no data cap.

I'm sure there are other smaller providers that offer the same no data cap but at a slower connection.


So pick your poison, fast speed with a data cap or a slower speed and no data cap.

But anyone that streams a lot of video data knows that you have to have the speed to get a decent video picture.

6 Mbs is at the low end of the requirements for streaming video so we're stuck between a rock and a hard place.


I don't want this to become a pi##ing contest, I think we both want the same thing, no data caps for anyone. How to do it is the problem.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

Vote out members of Congress who carry water for the telecoms.


Only problem is, they can go shopping for any member of Congress who can introduce legislation.


For instance, a TN Congresswoman introduced a bill to override all net neutrality rules by the SEC. Really, TN? Yes, find an ideological pol who's for sale. Doesn't matter if they know nothing about the industry or doesn't even have any telecom companies in her district.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/19944299
> 
> 
> Here's an update to the Canadian attempt at a metered usage for the internet.... http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/n...m_campaign=rss
> 
> 
> The U.S. or Comcast had better not even think of trying that here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



The Canadian government has rebuffed the company for doing it so it may not be going into effect. If they try such a thing here put together groups of friends and protest at your city council meetings asking for the council to pull the franchise. That ought to keep the telecoms in line though they are pretty blind to anything but scamming us for as much money as they can.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...regulator.html


----------



## JetPilot

*Missing channels and dropouts/artifacts - Can't get thru to Comcast to report problems by phone.*


I am on hold now more the one hour [act. 1:13hr]


For 2 days now I am missing these channels [all virtual #s] 271 726 729 740 742 744 761 771 772 776 777 778 794 796 809. And have dropouts, aritfacts/pixilated video and broken sound on 751 754 758 779 790.

I also note that the TV [MITS WD-52525 with cable card] reports digital signal strength of 6. In the past it had been 8 or 9.


----------



## ptysell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/19951178
> 
> 
> The Canadian government has rebuffed the company for doing it so it may not be going into effect. If they try such a thing here put together groups of friends and protest at your city council meetings asking for the council to pull the franchise. That ought to keep the telecoms in line though they are pretty blind to anything but scamming us for as much money as they can.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...regulator.html




I don't really understand the issue.

Its no different than you buying a block of 200 minutes for your cell phone.

When you use that first 200 minutes you buy more.

That is exactly what they are doing in Canada.

The same thing holds true for Comcast and its 250GB cap.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell* /forum/post/19957757
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the issue.
> 
> Its no different than you buying a block of 200 minutes for your cell phone.
> 
> When you use that first 200 minutes you buy more.
> 
> That is exactly what they are doing in Canada.
> 
> The same thing holds true for Comcast and its 250GB cap.



Perhaps because in other countries and even some third world countries the Internet is faster and even cheaper. In some countries they are mandated to open their pipes to other providers so those companies are more competitive. Comcast doesn't have anyone else on their pipes to compete with them so they get away with charging as much as they want. It's sorta like their solution to the recession is to "get theirs while they can". In this area their only competition is AT&T's phone lines where other providers can also set up shop but usually at a premium making AT&T's DSL more price competitive.


As most "free market" types avow people ARE voting with their money and they want their Netflix. They don't want to be charged a ridiculous premium to do so.


----------



## robingo88

hi all - i've had comcast high speed internet for almost 2 years and during that time my download speed has been pretty constant at 35Mbps with my upload speed at 10Mbps.


a few days ago i noticed that while my downloads are still about the same, my uploads now seem to top out at 7.5Mbps, a 25% decrease.


i've tried restarting the modem, etc., and the fact that my downloads are the same makes me think that the provisioning for my uploads has been lowered.


does this make sense? i know there's no guarantee (or at least i think there's no guarantee) but before i dig in and start complaining, i wanted to get a sanity check.


many thanks!


----------



## JetPilot

robingo88,


Wow. Wish mine was that fast. What make and model modem are you using?


----------



## davidwb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robingo88* /forum/post/19969156
> 
> 
> hi all - i've had comcast high speed internet for almost 2 years and during that time my download speed has been pretty constant at 35Mbps with my upload speed at 10Mbps.
> 
> 
> a few days ago i noticed that while my downloads are still about the same, my uploads now seem to top out at 7.5Mbps, a 25% decrease.
> 
> 
> i've tried restarting the modem, etc., and the fact that my downloads are the same makes me think that the provisioning for my uploads has been lowered.
> 
> 
> does this make sense? i know there's no guarantee (or at least i think there's no guarantee) but before i dig in and start complaining, i wanted to get a sanity check.
> 
> 
> many thanks!



in 94507, we've been around 25Mbps down and 5Mbps up with no change in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## dlou99

Did Comast kill digital economy? I can't seem to find it on their website any more.


On a side note, it's pretty incredible how slow is their site.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dlou99* 
Did Comast kill digital economy? I can't seem to find it on their website any more.


On a side note, it's pretty incredible how slow is their site.
How about *this* site? It's so bogged down with ads that it has to get from various ad servers that it often loads slowly. I'm seeing this a lot nowadays as sites try to amortize their costs with more ads. You don't need the end of net neutrality to kill the Internet. Just put a lot of ad links on your site. Of course this shouldn't be the problem with Comcast because they have tons of money and they shouldn't need ads on their site.


----------



## Dragunov1

Any word if Fox Soccer HD will be coming to us anytime soon? I have been patiently waiting for some months now but not even a whisper from Comcast :\\


----------



## willzzz88

Can I get the video files off the DVR!?


Note: I'm a developer.


Has anyone here connected the HD DVR's HD (hard drive) to a Linux Ubuntu computer and installed IBM's GPFS file-system kernel module driver on Ubuntu to view the file-system on the DVR's hard-drive? I searched online and someone did it. They said in Comcast's config there are 2 partitions:

0: Unencrypted: Show information, stats info and other Moto stuff.

1: Actual files for the video files. Encrypted. The GPFS FS ID# is UNIQUE to each STB DVR and can't be transferred. To disable the encryption the algorithm would need to be calculated based on the M-Card MAC# that TWC uses for video decoding.


Has anyone managed to removed the encryption!?

Any other Linux kernel hackers/geeks in the Bay Area? I'm in MI but maybe moving to the Bay Area soon for an awesome job opportunity.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willzzz88* /forum/post/20008885
> 
> 
> Can I get the video files off the DVR!?
> 
> 
> Note: I'm a developer.



Developer? Sounds more like hacker to me.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willzzz88* /forum/post/20008885
> 
> 
> Can I get the video files off the DVR!?.



Same answer as in DSL Reports - no.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Same answer as in DSL Reports - no.



Well I haven't checked recently, but you could try and stream them off to a computer by FireWire i.e. IEEE1394. it worked with the older DVRs and I know that people in the FireWire thread in the Mac HTPC section have done it, but not sure of the provider.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/20012463
> 
> 
> Well I haven't checked recently, but you could try and stream them off to a computer by FireWire i.e. IEEE1394. it worked with the older DVRs and I know that people in the FireWire thread in the Mac HTPC section have done it, but not sure of the provider.



Not if it's encrypted, and who would go through that much pain to capture unencrypted programs.


The OP's post was also in DSLR yesterday, they'd be better off with a Tivo or Slingbox.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/20013377
> 
> 
> Not if it's encrypted, and who would go through that much pain to capture unencrypted programs.



Since the OP claims to be a developer, he could join the DTLA and get a DTCP test certificate to decrypt.


----------



## russwong

Is this thread dieing? Or just nothing really to talk about?


Anyways, I thought I would report that my BravoHD is no longer in the clear.










I use the HDHomeRun with Windows 7 to do my recordings...


----------



## Keenan

The only real news I've read about lately is that Comcast has again shelved SDV development/deployment, likely in favor of further compression per channel to a 4 per QAM scheme from the current 3 per QAM they're currently using; it's cheaper.


And the cord starts to fray just a bit more...


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20100451
> 
> 
> The only real news I've read about lately is that Comcast has again shelved SDV development/deployment, likely in favor of further compression per channel to a 4 per QAM scheme from the current 3 per QAM they're currently using; it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> And the cord starts to fray just a bit more...



Comcast has no need to over-compress channels. On my system there are 18 completely unused channels, not counting those I can't see since they are blocked by the limited basic filter, and also not counting the analog channels they could convert to digital.


----------



## Mikef5

Quote:

Originally Posted by *keenan* 
The only real news I've read about lately is that Comcast has again shelved SDV development/deployment, likely in favor of further compression per channel to a 4 per QAM scheme from the current 3 per QAM they're currently using; it's cheaper.


And the cord starts to fray just a bit more...
Actually, it would be cheaper and easier to get rid of the rest of the analog channels and reclaim that bandwidth. I really don't see what the hold up is,

except to placate the people that just don't want to upgrade from analog to digital.


Just like what some people said when we went to color, " Black and white is good enough for me, why do I need color ? " .

But now it's, "I don't need no stinking digital, analog is good enough for me ".










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bobby94928

Isn't there some Federal mandate that says that they have to keep those analogs going until a certain date? Just so those hangers-on can relish the old days.....


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikef5* 
Actually, it would be cheaper and easier to get rid of the rest of the analog channels and reclaim that bandwidth. I really don't see what the hold up is,

except to placate the people that just don't want to upgrade from analog to digital.


Just like what some people said when we went to color, " Black and white is good enough for me, why do I need color ? " .

But now it's, "I don't need no stinking digital, analog is good enough for me ".










Laters,

Mikef5
Well, those people still make up a large portion of Comcast subs. I agree, but it's about money, not quality, always has been.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/20104093
> 
> 
> Isn't there some Federal mandate that says that they have to keep those analogs going until a certain date? Just so those hangers-on can relish the old days.....



There was something about there being two ways to go with it and Comcast chose the "other" way; the way that retained the analogs until 2015 or something like that, I don't remember the details, only that Comcast could have eliminated all analogs if they had chosen to. Probably a money choice there as well.


----------



## htwaits

Can someone tell me what the yellow(A), blue(B), and red(C) buttons are supposed to be used for? I have the silver (red OK button) remote (DCX-3400).


----------



## Brian Conrad

It's probably been there for a while but I often don't look at tiers other than HD but I have the Russia Today news channel on channel 24. Funny thing with a scan it on one computer it didn't come up. That was with an HD card so I need to try a scan on the HDHomeRun that does a better job of that. It appears to be in the limited basic tier. It is listed as "Lease" but has "Russia Today news" as schedules. Thom Hartmann's "The Big Picture" was on at 8 PM last night. PQ is more like a YouTube video.


----------



## willzzz88

I'm that original poster and I've decided to just get a slingmedia device and/or other CE devices on the market. Much easier...


LOL Comcast putting 4 channels on a 256QAM!? Yeah more compression.










Not all bad though if Comcast does the video/audio encoding algorithms correctly and it doesn't degrade video quality to the human eye.


1. The best way forward is to use MPEG-4 encoding and gain a 50% compression ratio advantage versus MPEG-2. By switching to MPEG-4 encoding Comcast/TWC/BHN can keep the SAME video quality on their Motorola head-ends but instead of fitting 3-4 video channels per 256QAM like they currently do downstream into the home they can double that to 6-8 video channels. HD channels obviously take substantially more bandwidth (I hear HD is 50% of SD so instead of 1-2 HD channels they can do 3-4 depending on the resolution).


2. That and 1GHz and 1GHz+. Motorola/Cisco are the big two head-end vendors and both have similar solutions. The Bay Area is running on a Motorola head-end platform, other Comcast areas in other states are on a Cisco (ex SA through the acquisition's a couple of years back) platform. I believe they have a platform up to 2GHz now.


But there are down-sides to both in terms of technical deployment from an IT infrastructure perspective:


#1. Requires upgraded set-top boxes for all your customers if you switch to MPEG-4 encoding to decode the signal. This is cheaper and easier than #2 which is probably 5-10 years down the road. The new DCX-* series rolled out by Comcast across the country actually support full MPEG4 so as long as you have the latest DCX-* box your good to go when Comcast eventually switches to MPEG-4 (all about spectrum efficiency baby, especially when you double the capacity!). Integrated in there is a Broadcom HD decoder chip.









Comcast is probably doing this soon within the next year. Only down-side to this is obviously the older set-top boxes (DCX-* series and older) only support MPEG-2 so either they spend a fortune swapping customer's boxes or eat the cost but gain savings in network OPEX later on with reduced increased transport efficiency in the HFC network. This is similar to the digital-tv transition for traditional OTA TV. Meh, I wonder what % of Comcast's subscribers in a service area are on the latest DCX-* boxes so they can do the MPEG-4 transition. OR do a hybrid which is what I would probably recommend by moving the newer/lesser watched/premium package channels to MPEG-4 encoding, those subscribers will get a upgraded DCX-* box and if someone subscribes to those channels they just need to get a box swap.


#2. Requires upgrading the cable HFC plant nodes from a current 750/860MHz/1GHz max to 1GHz+. The latest solutions from vendors I keep seeing is 2GHz. Wow, double the capacity and double the fun! This would require some massive expenses for Comcast (network build-out costs):

1. Replacing all the in-field fiber-nodes from the current 750/860MHz to 2GHz and replacing all OLD Coax of RG-59 or older to the latest RG6 that supports even a potential 3GHz in the most premium branded versions. Yes 3GHz in the near-to-distant future, the Coax supports it, but in the future the optical nodes will be there too maybe... (5 years!?). If they replace the coax into the home from the optical node to ALL RG6 the only upgrade in the plant would be a optical node swap from 2GHz to 3GHz if that is deemed necessary.


2. Replacing the customer's home wiring from RG-59 or older to the latest RG6 2.2/3GHz capable coax (premium). Also box swaps.


AT&T's U-verse is all MPEG-4 and ALL-IP using the ALU transport solution (Alcatel-Lucent 7330 DSLAM's, 7450 ESS (ethernet service switch) in their COs, and a dedicated optical ring for the video. U-verse is entirely IP Multicast meaning ONLY the channels that are watched by the subscriber get sent into the home, all the other channels are sitting idle at the edge DSLAM/router in the fiber node at the neighborhood edge and/or CO data-center. It actually works quite well now, sub-ms channel changing (WAY faster than Comcast, but this can be fixed with a newer generation of cable boxes by Moto/Cisco that does it much faster in the hardware.) and IP service integration. Of course IP (IMS) service integration is already available to the HFC network platform with the tru2way industry protocol started by Moto/Cisco.


Blah did I say enough? Someone should be paying me to do IT network infrastructure consulting for Comcast. Ha!


----------



## Brian Conrad

On number 2 there is U-Verse in the neighborhood and my neighbor switched to it when he was having difficulty with Comcast and they told him the house needed rewiring which they wouldn't do free. AT&T did it free. I have AT&T for DSL but Comcast for cable. Fortunately before Comcast bought AT&T Broadband who had the cable service prior in the area I had an AT&T tech out due to dropouts and he rewired the line under the house for free. I'm heavily vested in computer TV tuners so IPTV is not a good option for me. And I'm watching less and less on cable and more streaming so even my Comcast subscription may get pared down as I'm throwing away money.


BTW, anyone else have audio dropouts on Showtime? It's been doing that for years and I think I saw someone else mention it elsewhere. They're about one word long (and not censoring). I don't have it on anything else like HBO.


And gee I weird the "tube" and the forum turns into an ad link? Interesting.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willzzz88* /forum/post/20129208
> 
> 
> 2. That and 1GHz and 1GHz+. Motorola/Cisco are the big two head-end vendors and both have similar solutions. The Bay Area is running on a Motorola head-end platform, other Comcast areas in other states are on a Cisco (ex SA through the acquisition's a couple of years back) platform. I believe they have a platform up to 2GHz now.



uhhh, no.


----------



## Keenan

So what's it going to take for Comcast to take over ALL Giants baseball broadcasts? That sh#t being broadcast on KNTV right now is ridiculously bad, YouTube does 10 times the quality without even breathing hard. How can a station even allow such garbage quality to be broadcast?


----------



## wintertime

TV Japan is usually only available in certain subscription packages, but a bunch of cable TV providers are opening it up to all subscribers for the next week. They include Comcast, Cablevision, AT&T U-verse, and FiOS. If you don't speak Japanese, try the SAP channel, which is alternating among English, Chinese, and what I presume is Portuguese. In the Bay Area, it's on Comcast ch. 330.


At the moment, they just seem to be giving tsunami warnings accompanied by video of what's going on around Japan. I don't know whether they'll be doing a regular newscast at some point.



Patty


----------



## angel18

cable tv has been thoroughly up to everywhere and the wearer can see the broadcast of several television broadcasts in parts of the world. And for Japan itself has a very sophisticated system that can take pictures through a satellite, but unfortunately only a few points only.


----------



## DAP

(quote wrong post)


In the 95127 zip code, Japan TV appears on 83-4. The secondary audio channel appears to be used for tsunami warnings right now. its audio has no relation to the picture being shown.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20137535
> 
> 
> So what's it going to take for Comcast to take over ALL Giants baseball broadcasts? That sh#t being broadcast on KNTV right now is ridiculously bad, YouTube does 10 times the quality without even breathing hard. How can a station even allow such garbage quality to be broadcast?



Jim,


You do realize that the game is a pre-season game from Arizona.

I don't think they consider that worth the bucks to have the HD equipment routed down there, for a game only you and I care about.









I do agree it's a poor SD upscale to look like HD.... and it failed.


Or maybe you're tee'd off that the Dodgers didn't do so well ? Sorry, just had to do that. I love the Dodgers...... when they don't play the Giant's










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikef5* 
Jim,


You do realize that the game is a pre-season game from Arizona.

I don't think they consider that worth the bucks to have the HD equipment routed down there, for a game only you and I care about.









I do agree it's a poor SD upscale to look like HD.... and it failed.


Or maybe you're tee'd off that the Dodgers didn't do so well ? Sorry, just had to do that. I love the Dodgers...... when they don't play the Giant's










Laters,

Mikef5
I realize it's pre-season, but it's listed on the spreadsheet that KNTV provided as being broadcast in HD, in fact, it says all games they do this year will be HD, hopefully they won't all look like this game.

 

GIANTS- KNTV 2011 Final.zip 13.8076171875k . file


----------



## galoot

To All,


I currently have Directv with the top package and dual dvrs. I have had no complaints with them over the past 10 years. They keep improving their systems and picture and audio are for the most part top rate. Only problem is the $138 monthly fee! I find myself not watching many of the "premium channels" anymore. There never seems to be a movie or show I want to watch. It's getting hard to justify the pricing.


I also have ATT phone and DSL. I hardly use the land line and the dsl is ssssssllllllooooowwww to say the least. Combined this is another $66 a month. I'd like to stream from netflix or another provider to watch what I want, when I want. This crappy DSL doesn't allow me this option.


So I'm considering the triple play package from Comcast or Xfinity.....whatever they are calling themselves nowadays! I'm just concerned about the quality of their broadcasts. Seems to me they are more compressed and not the same consistency of a DTV channel. But, with the faster broadband, I'd be more apt to stream what I want. Well, I think I will, hopefully...if it is actually that fast.


What are your feelings on Comcast of late? I'm down in San Carlos. Any locals want to chime in???


----------



## Jack Hidley

For the last month or so, Comcast has been adding set top box/DVR software based adds into the programming. They are trying to sell movies with these adds. During the add, you are completely locked out from doing just about ANYTHING. You can not change the channel, power down the box, etc.


The degree to which this is unacceptable is almost beyond description. They should fire whichever employee that approved this to happen. The instant AT&T offers U-Verse in my neighborhood, Comcast is gone.


----------



## pixelation

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wintertime* 
TV Japan is usually only available in certain subscription packages, but a bunch of cable TV providers are opening it up to all subscribers for the next week. They include Comcast, Cablevision, AT&T U-verse, and FiOS. If you don't speak Japanese, try the SAP channel, which is alternating among English, Chinese, and what I presume is Portuguese. In the Bay Area, it's on Comcast ch. 330.


At the moment, they just seem to be giving tsunami warnings accompanied by video of what's going on around Japan. I don't know whether they'll be doing a regular newscast at some point.



Patty
Any idea if this is available on QAM as well? If so, what is the channel number?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jack Hidley* /forum/post/20145080
> 
> 
> For the last month or so, Comcast has been adding set top box/DVR software based adds into the programming. They are trying to sell movies with these adds. During the add, you are completely locked out from doing just about ANYTHING. You can not change the channel, power down the box, etc.
> 
> 
> The degree to which this is unacceptable is almost beyond description. They should fire whichever employee that approved this to happen. The instant AT&T offers U-Verse in my neighborhood, Comcast is gone.



Jack,


You are the first person to mention anything like this in any Comcast forum that I follow.

I find it hard to believe that if it's been going on for over a month that other people have not seen it.

The stink that would cause would be huge and I just haven't seen that.


But if this is going on you should call/write Comcast and lodge a formal complaint.

Another thing you could do is get a Tivo, I have one and I never see any Comcast ads but then again my other boxes are Comcast and I've never seen Comcast ads like you have described.


For the group, Is anyone else seeing this type of Comcast ads on their systems. If so I'll contact Mr. J. and see if he can give an explanation on what is going on.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Jack Hidley

Mike,


I will try to get a photograph of the advertisement/menu that pops up, but I won't be able to do it for at least a week.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixelation* /forum/post/20145360
> 
> 
> Any idea if this is available on QAM as well? If so, what is the channel number?



I assume you meant "clear QAM" since everything on Comcast is ether analog or QAM.


Yes it is available, but the channel number is likely to be different for every zip code.


In 95127 it is 83-4.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/20144952
> 
> 
> To All,
> 
> 
> I currently have Directv with the top package and dual dvrs. I have had no complaints with them over the past 10 years. They keep improving their systems and picture and audio are for the most part top rate. Only problem is the $138 monthly fee! I find myself not watching many of the "premium channels" anymore. There never seems to be a movie or show I want to watch. It's getting hard to justify the pricing.
> 
> 
> I also have ATT phone and DSL. I hardly use the land line and the dsl is ssssssllllllooooowwww to say the least. Combined this is another $66 a month. I'd like to stream from netflix or another provider to watch what I want, when I want. This crappy DSL doesn't allow me this option.
> 
> 
> So I'm considering the triple play package from Comcast or Xfinity.....whatever they are calling themselves nowadays! I'm just concerned about the quality of their broadcasts. Seems to me they are more compressed and not the same consistency of a DTV channel. But, with the faster broadband, I'd be more apt to stream what I want. Well, I think I will, hopefully...if it is actually that fast.
> 
> 
> What are your feelings on Comcast of late? I'm down in San Carlos. Any locals want to chime in???



My AT&T phone bill is $26.18. I use http://www.pioneertelephone.com/ as my wired long distance provider however I seldom use that. For most long distance I use http://www.callwithus.com/ and a voice over IP box. With that I get better sound quality and cheaper long distance calls, but some businesses block calls made through them, so I must fall back to my wired phone for that.


DSL is not available in my area, so I have Comcast at 1.5 Mbit/sec + limited basic for $25/month. I usually get the full 1.5 Mbit/sec speed for downloads, and that is usually adequate for me. I would have skipped the limited basic, but that deal was cheaper than internet alone from Comcast.


----------



## willzzz88

So what head-end platform DOES Comcast use in the Bay Area?


Xfinity TV online is pretty awesome, online authentication, I can watch everywhere.


----------



## willzzz88

BTW for U-verse your STB's are connected into your RG (remote gateway) LAN as your STB's are simply IP multicast clients (think embedded computers receiving a DRM'ed MPEG-4 IPTV stream). AT&T rewires the home with either Ethernet drops if it's brand new or simply uses HPNAv3.1 which allows the use of Ethernet over Coax/RJ-11(Telephone) inside the home.
http://www.homepna.org/ 

The HPNA in the U-verse gateway allows 128 to 320Mbps+ shared amongst the MAC clients in either Coax or RJ-11 mode. Coax similar to DOCSIS in which the down/up-stream is spread in channels on the coax and carries the Ethernet frames. RJ-11 similar to higher frequency DSL modulation inside your home.

There is also MoCA which does the same thing used by other service providers that's coax only (cable companies like Comcast and WHDVR soon):
http://www.mocalliance.org/ 


If inside your home AT&T decides to use HPNA which runs Ethernet over your existing coax they will install a diplexer which essentially blocks the coax signal from being connected to a cable companies service provider network (e.g. Comcast) so you cannot have Comcast service AND U-verse service at the same time IF you use the HPNA option of U-verse.


If you have straight Ethernet in your living room then it's even easier for the installer, as the RG is connected to your TV with 100Mbit standard switched Ethernet.


U-verse already has WH-DVR implemented by AT&T STANDARD. All STB's can talk to one another on the network and you can watch whatever you want from any DVR from any other DVR in your home.


Comcast calls this WH-DVR (whole home DVR) and will be rolling it out soon (software update on your home's DVR which the DVR's will be using MoCA to talk to one-another inside the home) and a tech to your house to install a trap that blocks the MoCA signal from back-feeding/leaking back into their HFC cable plant.


DirectTV does the same thing but up to 15 client receivers:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...pect_MRV_Promo 


All 4 companies (DirectTV, DishNetwork, Cable, Telco) now provide the ability to do remote DVR scheduling both online (web app, any web browser whether it's desktop/laptop or mobile like Android or Apple iOS) and from any other DVR in the house.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20141483
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> You do realize that the game is a pre-season game from Arizona.
> 
> I don't think they consider that worth the bucks to have the HD equipment routed down there, for a game only you and I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree it's a poor SD upscale to look like HD.... and it failed.
> 
> 
> Or maybe you're tee'd off that the Dodgers didn't do so well ? Sorry, just had to do that. I love the Dodgers...... when they don't play the Giant's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Update on the Giants broadcast from Richard Swank ex-KNTV VP,



> Quote:
> The response I got from those still working!
> 
> 
> FYI -- Fridays game was 480i SD (not 1080i HD) and the game on the 26th will also be 480i SD. The other games this season will be 1080i HD except for the 1 game which will be upconverted from 720.‬‪
> 
> 
> No intended miss lead.
> 
> Richard Swank


----------



## willzzz88

Oh WOW DirectTV is even better than AT&T in that they have a Windows PC client that allows you to stream the DVR'ed video content on your DVR to a Windows PC and watch it from your home network. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...ogy/directv2pc 


Both DTV and AT&T have media-share:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...ogy/mediashare 


Media-share essentially is a embedded multimedia client (app) on your DVR allowing you to view your photos, video and movies from SMB/CIFS/Windows networking shares on your home network on your TV through the DVR. No more manually connecting your laptop to your TV or having a media center PC dedicated for the task, or buying a 3rd party device that is a network client and can output in HDMI to your TV.


AT&T's U-verse runs Microsoft's MediaRoom TV software so further extension with Windows Media is definitely possible.


The DTV hardware is $200 plus monthly Sat. service.


TiVo cheapest is $100 + $20/month.


Oh and SlingMedia does placeshifting: http://www.slingmedia.com/go/placeshifting 

But why upload from your consumer internet connection when you can get it from your service provider on a dedicated data-center and CDN?


The last thing is the boys from Mountain View-Google TV: http://www.google.com/tv/ 


Yeah the future is turning your TV into apps. Huh.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willzzz88* /forum/post/20154913
> 
> 
> Oh WOW DirectTV is even better than AT&T in that they have a Windows PC client that allows you to stream the DVR'ed video content on your DVR to a Windows PC and watch it from your home network. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/conten...ogy/directv2pc



What's nice about that is you can set a recording for an extended length of time and then view it on your PC with about a minute or two delay, watched many a baseball game that way last year.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willzzz88* /forum/post/20154781
> 
> 
> Comcast calls this WH-DVR (whole home DVR) and will be rolling it out soon (software update on your home's DVR which the DVR's will be using MoCA to talk to one-another inside the home) and a tech to your house to install a trap that blocks the MoCA signal from back-feeding/leaking back into their HFC cable plant.



ummm. No part II


It's called Any Room DVR, and the boxes are Moca specific. It's been out (in the Bay) for awhile now.


I have quit going to Best Buy for anything - I get hit by the Directv sales dudes every time. They chase me down in the Blu Ray section and ask me about my TV service, seem to be zeroing in on cost. Last one that asked got the answer "free".


Costco has them too, but they do not begin the spiel unless I make eye contact, and they don't chase you down.


----------



## Keenan

In case anyone is interested, I stopped by my local Comcast office to see if they had any deals for existing customers and ended up with Showtime free for 6 mos. The price goes to $5 per mo for I'm not sure how long after(didn't ask), probably 6 mos. I couldn't say if it was because of my current services or what, but it's worth a shot if you don't already have Showtime and would like to have it.


Looks like it was good timing as Nurse Jackie, United States of Tara return and The Borgias premieres all within the next few weeks, probably the reason for the promo.


----------



## maddog510

Is it jus me or is Comcast HD startin 2 look real ******? When I was watching the NCAA Tournament games over the last week, the picture looked real soft & kinda outta focus. No pop to it.


----------



## MKANET

Although, I doubt anyone will respond to my desperate attempt to get my question answered:

*KNTV-HD QAM - Vallejo, CA* (or East Bay in general)

Is anyone able to get NBC in HD (KNTV) when connecting their cable directly to their digital cable-ready TV? It looks like they decided encrypt this channel for some odd reason. Last I checked, local channels should all be available and compatible to modern cable-ready TVs; only needing a cable card for non local channels.


----------



## c3

Are you sure it's encrypted, not just moved to another frequency?


----------



## Keenan

Isn't KNTV on Comcast also known for PSIP issues on occasion?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/20191571
> 
> 
> Although, I doubt anyone will respond to my desperate attempt to get my question answered:
> 
> *KNTV-HD QAM - Vallejo, CA* (or East Bay in general)
> 
> Is anyone able to get NBC in HD (KNTV) when connecting their cable directly to their digital cable-ready TV? It looks like they decided encrypt this channel for some odd reason. Last I checked, local channels should all be available and compatible to modern cable-ready TVs; only needing a cable card for non local channels.



Comes in fine over here in the South Bay (94022)


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20191679
> 
> 
> Isn't KNTV on Comcast also known for PSIP issues on occasion?



Very definitely, yes. Sometimes it refuses to lock on one of my tuners as well. Lately, it's been OK here.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20166547
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested, I stopped by my local Comcast office to see if they had any deals for existing customers and ended up with Showtime free for 6 mos. The price goes to $5 per mo for I'm not sure how long after(didn't ask), probably 6 mos. I couldn't say if it was because of my current services or what, but it's worth a shot if you don't already have Showtime and would like to have it.
> 
> 
> Looks like it was good timing as Nurse Jackie, United States of Tara return and The Borgias premieres all within the next few weeks, probably the reason for the promo.



Thanks!


Just had an online chat and got Showtime added with that deal.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/20200457
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Just had an online chat and got Showtime added with that deal.



Did you catch how long it stayed at $5 per month after the 6 free months?


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20200693
> 
> 
> Did you catch how long it stayed at $5 per month after the 6 free months?



My deal is actually going up to the "normal" price of $19 or something like that. I will call for another deal or cancel by then.


My wife watches Nurse Jacky that's why I decided to get this deal.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/20200774
> 
> 
> My deal is actually going up to the "normal" price of $19 or something like that. I will call for another deal or cancel by then.
> 
> 
> My wife watches Nurse Jacky that's why I decided to get this deal.



Interesting, I wonder why I got the $5 price, although I guess I'll see what actually happens in 6 months.


The normal price is $19.99 per month, which in my opinion, is outrageous, I'm pretty sure it's the highest paid rate of all video providers. For example, Showtime is only $12.99 per month with DIRECTV and you get all 10 of their HD channels, with Comcast we get only 3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/20191571
> 
> 
> Although, I doubt anyone will respond to my desperate attempt to get my question answered:
> 
> *KNTV-HD QAM - Vallejo, CA* (or East Bay in general)
> 
> Is anyone able to get NBC in HD (KNTV) when connecting their cable directly to their digital cable-ready TV? It looks like they decided encrypt this channel for some odd reason. Last I checked, local channels should all be available and compatible to modern cable-ready TVs; only needing a cable card for non local channels.



In Los Altos there was (is?) a conflict between physical 11-1 which is an encrypted channel and KNTV which is virtual 11-1. It depends on how your TV handles this situation. On my Panasonic 60U plasma, I was unable to delete the physical 11-1 from my channel list, so entering 11-1 directly on the remote would take you to the black screen of the encrypted channel and I had to key Ch+ to get to KNTV.


- Mike


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20200913
> 
> 
> Interesting, I wonder why I got the $5 price, although I guess I'll see what actually happens in 6 months.
> 
> 
> The normal price is $19.99 per month, which in my opinion, is outrageous, I'm pretty sure it's the highest paid rate of all video providers. For example, Showtime is only $12.99 per month with DIRECTV and you get all 10 of their HD channels, with Comcast we get only 3 if I'm not mistaken.



Yeah, it's ridiculous. And I checked last night, we only get 2 HD channels







, SHOHD and SHO2HD. I didn't bother checking the SD channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/20204922
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ridiculous. And I checked last night, we only get 2 HD channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , SHOHD and SHO2HD. I didn't bother checking the SD channels.



I was including The Movie Channel which is also a Showtime owned channel, and yeah, SD channels don't even exist in my world.


----------



## Keenan

For you Giants fans out there, another reason to check out the Showtime deal,



> Quote:
> SHOWTIME AND MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL ANNOUNCE SNEAK PREVIEW OF
> 
> THE FRANCHISE: A SEASON WITH THE
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS
> 
> SHOWTIME & Major League Baseball Productions to premiere special preview of
> 
> new documentary series featuring the World Series Champion San Francisco
> 
> Giants on Wednesday, April 13th at 9:30 PM ET/PT
> 
> Series Premieres Wednesday, July 13th
> 
> 
> To coincide with the start of the 2011 Major League Baseball season, SHOWTIME will air a 30-minute sneak preview of THE FRANCHISE: A SEASON WITH THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS, its new documentary series featuring the World Series Champion San Francisco Giants, on Wednesday, April 13th at 9:30 PM ET/PT. The new one-hour series, set to premiere Wednesday, July 13th (time TBD), will give viewers a front row seat into the lives of the players, coaches and team personnel as they begin the task of defending their World Series title through the 2011 MLB season.
> 
> 
> THE FRANCHISE: A SEASON WITH THE SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS is a collaboration between SHOWTIME and MLB Productions, and is currently in production in Scottsdale, Arizona, home of the San Francisco Giants Spring Training, as well as various locations around the country. The series will be shot over the course of eight months and will have cameras embedded with the team during the first half of the regular season. The show will expand on the SHOWTIME Sports® existing line-up of stellar and award-winning programming that includes INSIDE THE NFL, INSIDE NASCAR, SHOWTIME CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING and STRIKEFORCE Mixed Martial Arts.


 Short video at the Showtime site.


----------



## nikeykid

drooooooooooool i want


----------



## DAP

Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor.


I was scanning channels today to see if Comcast shuffled channels again, and found something interesting.


All of the clear QAM streams on channel 92 now have PSIP information.

92.1 shows up as 211.1 KNTV

92.2 shows up as 236.1 KICU

92.3 shows up as 248.1 KSTS

92.4 shows up as 254.1 KTEH

92.5 shows up as 265.1 KKPX


If this eventually extends to all of the channels, those who do not use a Comcast set top box will no longer be treated as second class citizens, and will be able to tune their TVs directly to Comcast channel numbers rather than having to have a lookup table to translate between Comcast channel numbers and the channels on their TV.


This is the right thing to do, and I'm glad to see Comcast doing it.


(This is in 95127 zip code)


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I was including The Movie Channel which is also a Showtime owned channel, and yeah, SD channels don't even exist in my world.



Oh yeah, too bad The Movie Channel is not part of the Showtime package


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/20217365
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, too bad The Movie Channel is not part of the Showtime package



Well yes, as far as cheapskates Comcast is concerned anyway. Unbelievable, not only does Comcast grossly over-charge for their premium offerings, they also have the gall to charge The Movie Channel as a separate premium when both of their satellite competitors not only include TMC with the Showtime subscription, but you pay 35% less for the package. Comcast really, really, would rather have you use their OnDemand section, and of course, spend money there.


----------



## russwong

Well, I guess Comcast finally got around to it all... StyleHD is now gone...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/20100318
> 
> 
> Is this thread dieing? Or just nothing really to talk about?
> 
> 
> Anyways, I thought I would report that my BravoHD is no longer in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the HDHomeRun with Windows 7 to do my recordings...


----------



## galoot

Still trying to get some opinions on comcast video quality in comparison to Directv. Im considering the triple play package but am hesitant of Comcast's sd/hd quality.


Please help me out!


----------



## sexycatsinhats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/20222472
> 
> 
> Still trying to get some opinions on comcast video quality in comparison to Directv. Im considering the triple play package but am hesitant of Comcast's sd/hd quality.
> 
> 
> Please help me out!



Although I haven't seen DirecTV HD, My opinion is that Comcast would be slighty worse in picture quality. It is comparable to Dish Network (although i think Comcast might have a slight edge over it), and miles above AT&T U-Verse. All of the local channels are rumored to be passed on without any additional compression.


----------



## TPeterson

I also haven't seen DirecTV on my own equipment, but I can confirm the "rumor" that Comcast provides the HD locals as-is from the broadcasters. In fact, KQED's video via Comcast is actually superior to what they broadcast OTA. (This was true as of a couple of years ago, anyway. I haven't retested of late, but I've seen no evident changes)


----------



## Keenan

For locals it's pretty much a wash between DIRECTV and Comcast, also for some of the oldtime cablenet channels like ESPN, TNT, but for the majority of the cablenets, like USA, Syfy, FX HBO, etc, DIRECTV has the edge, it's a sharper cleaner image via the satco. DIRECTV doesn't do any additional compression to those channels while Comcast squeezes them 3 to QAM, and will likely go 4 per QAM in the future.


----------



## galoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20236224
> 
> 
> For locals it's pretty much a wash between DIRECTV and Comcast, also for some of the oldtime cablenet channels like ESPN, TNT, but for the majority of the cablenets, like USA, Syfy, FX HBO, etc, DIRECTV has the edge, it's a sharper cleaner image via the satco. DIRECTV doesn't do any additional compression to those channels while Comcast squeezes them 3 to QAM, and will likely go 4 per QAM in the future.



Sounds like I should stick with Directv. I was hoping to save some dough with the triple play package. I really would like Comcast broadband. My DSL only downloads at a max of 1.2mps.







Maybe I'll have to call Directv, tell them I'm leaving, get them to lower my rate and package. Then cancel ATT phone and DSL and get comcast internet. Probably won't save much but will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/20238003
> 
> 
> Sounds like I should stick with Directv. I was hoping to save some dough with the triple play package. I really would like Comcast broadband. My DSL only downloads at a max of 1.2mps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have to call Directv, tell them I'm leaving, get them to lower my rate and package. Then cancel ATT phone and DSL and get comcast internet. Probably won't save much but will have the best of both worlds.



The 2 TV providers both have their pluses and minuses, choosing one over the other on things other than PQ is a matter of personal choice/need/budget. If you're a sports fan, DIRECTV is the logical(only) choice there as well.


For broadband, have you checked out Sonic? If you're in range you can get free telephone and over 15 times the broadband speed you're getting now for around $40 per month. Sonic also has no bandwidth usage caps, Comcast does.

http://sonic.net/solutions/home/internet/fusion/


----------



## Keenan

Opening Day, Giants at Dodgers, how could life be any better than this?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20238682
> 
> 
> Opening Day, Giants at Dodgers, how could life be any better than this?



Yeah if the "HD" image was better. It's pretty soft overall and very soft on long camera shots.


----------



## galoot

Looks good on DTV! haha...couldn't resist.


I'll look into Sonic too....


I just did. The website said I'm 11,000 feet from their local serving office. Is that good? Should I do their phone and internet for 40 a month?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20238970
> 
> 
> Yeah if the "HD" image was better. It's pretty soft overall and very soft on long camera shots.



Yes, it looks a bit better now with the sun having set, but still not great.


Speaking of picture quality, from the HDTV Programming forum, CBS O&O stations to add subchannels... , so say goodbye to the usually very good quality HD from KPIX. Why do we even bother with "HD" television anymore?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/20239330
> 
> 
> Looks good on DTV! haha...couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> I'll look into Sonic too



Yes, I'm just looking for Comcast to give me a reason and then I'm going with Sonic as well. I'm paying $45 right now with Comcast for their 12/2 service, but I'm still getting the 16/2 speeds which I had previously, so I'm happy for now.


BTW, Comcast does not further compress ESPN, it's one of the few cablenets that's not subject to their 3 per QAM compression scheme.


11,000 feet, that's quite far, you might try contacting Sonic to see what sort of performance you might get with that distance, they're great people to deal with, definitely not the typical experience you'd get with Comcast customer service.


----------



## NeilPeart

Do you have a list of the channels that are still 2-to-a-QAM?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* /forum/post/20241450
> 
> 
> Do you have a list of the channels that are still 2-to-a-QAM?



I'm going from memory here but, ESPN, TNT, I believe the CSNs are 2-per, Golf and Versus possibly but not sure, not sure about ESPN2 either, and of course all the locals.


The below thread was started back in 2008 when it became apparent Comcast was no longer interested in providing the highest quality picture and began packing 3 channels per 256QAM slot at Comcast Media Center in Colorado to be distributed(and sold to other providers) nationally. This was done because of the pressure put on by DIRECTV in the HD channel count race, which Comcast is still behind in. Since the physical infrastructure was insufficient for adding additional channels, the channel quality themselves was compromised in order to squeeze more in to the existing, limited bandwidth. Image quality has improved from those initial pictures you'll see in the first post, but currently Comcast is definitely not the best choice if one is after the best picture quality for pretty much any channel other than locals and the few cablenets I've listed above.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008271 

(The thread is long, but there is a lot of excellently researched information in it, well worth the read in my opinion)


Basically, as judged by those who are interested in picture quality, Verizon's FiOS ranks at the top with no equal - what ever they get from the provider is what you get at your TV screen, then comes DIRECTV being a close 2nd place - they convert all feeds to MPEG4 for transmission to their STBs, and then pretty much all the rest which run the gamut from "okay" which is where I would rank Comcast, to bad, an adjective often used to describe AT&T's U-verse service.


Many were hoping, myself included, that Comcast would deploy SDV soon which would help eliminate the bandwidth problem and not further compromise quality, also adding the possibility of offering packages such as MLBEI-HD, a package that's only offered by DIRECTV to US TV subscribers currently. Verizon may carry it as well, not sure though. When I say MLBEI-HD, I mean all the games, not that pathetic 4 games per day offering from InDemand which Comcast shows on it's 2 GameHD channels. But apparently Comcast has shelved SDV, once again, and is looking at a move to 4 per QAM.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I checked on Sonic and it is available here but only from the CO. Right now I'm getting AT&T from the fiber node up the street which is much closer and gives me around 5 mbps on Elite. Driving around I note that AT&T has two lines on many of the poles with the only copper line and then the much larger fiber. In some cases they've actually bundled the copper on the fiber line. We really need more competition. Those lucky Kansas City folks get the Google project.


Here's a Leo LaPorte podcast with Dane Jasper of Sonic explaining the history of the company and issues with doing such services these days. Very informative:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCualKOW2x4&


----------



## Tom Koegel

Just caught one of those "switch back to Comcast" commercials during the Giants-Dodgers game. (8-0 Giants . . . life is good!) The main pitch of the commercial was how Comcast has better on-demand content than U-Verse, which I'm sure is true. (I'm less persuaded by the commercials in the same series about how great Comcast customer service is.) In any event, one of the shots showed a Comcast installer accessing the on-demand page, and the menus appear to be 16:9 and HD. Wasn't that way when I abandoned Comcast. Have they finally upgraded the Motorola menuing system to be HD?


----------



## efball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/20239330
> 
> 
> Looks good on DTV! haha...couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> I'll look into Sonic too....
> 
> 
> I just did. The website said I'm 11,000 feet from their local serving office. Is that good? Should I do their phone and internet for 40 a month?



I used Sonic DSL for 10 years. Great service, but I too was 11,000 feet from the CO. The best speed I could get with fusion was about 2.5MB, so I switched to Comcast.


----------



## galoot

My neighbor about 1/2 mile away is pulling in 4mbps. Sonic said id probably get around 3mbps. Im good with that. Im lucky to see 1 with att. Plus at forty a month its $30 cheaper a month for dsl and phone


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galoot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My neighbor about 1/2 mile away is pulling in 4mbps. Sonic said id probably get around 3mbps. Im good with that. Im lucky to see 1 with att. Plus at forty a month its $30 cheaper a month for dsl and phone



If you're getting only 1Mbps with ATT DSL I wouldn't expect much better from any other vendor, as they're all using ATT's wires. You could double your current rate by going to Sonic's bonded (2 lines) service though--that's what I did.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Has anyone else noticed that the digital version of the Discovery channel has disappeared from the unencrypted channel list? At least it has in Cupertino. Discovery Channel is listed as included with the Limited Basic service, and Iit is still available on analog channel 29. However, it used to also be carried unencrypted on digital channel 107.3. A few weeks ago it seems to have disappeared. Anyone else notice this? I think it happened about the time they started sending PSIP for the local channels to position them at 202, 254, etc. Fresh channel scans have not turned it up.


Greg


----------



## snidely

We got our DTA box in Okld about a year ago for our bdrm. It is somewhat larger than 2 paperback books.

Miami is switching over to WOM/Xfinity this summer. We have 2 HD DVRs there and just got our DTA box for the extra bdrm. Not only is it 1/4 the size, it comes with a wire you can plug into the cigarette pack sized DTA box - so you can hide the box and put/tape the sensor end of the wire at the bottom edge of your monitor. Also included are 2 sets of velcro like strips to fasten the box to whatever.


...mike


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20254793
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the digital version of the Discovery channel has disappeared from the unencrypted channel list? At least it has in Cupertino. Discovery Channel is listed as included with the Limited Basic service, and Iit is still available on analog channel 29. However, it used to also be carried unencrypted on digital channel 107.3. A few weeks ago it seems to have disappeared. Anyone else notice this? I think it happened about the time they started sending PSIP for the local channels to position them at 202, 254, etc. Fresh channel scans have not turned it up.
> 
> 
> Greg



Discovery is still clear QAM in 95127


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20255485
> 
> 
> Miami is switching over to WOM/Xfinity this summer. We have 2 HD DVRs there and just got our DTA box for the extra bdrm. Not only is it 1/4 the size, it comes with a wire you can plug into the cigarette pack sized DTA box



All DTAs have the IR receiver extension function.


There is also a uDTA, smallest yet. Thing is the size of a matchbox.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/20258771
> 
> 
> All DTAs have the IR receiver extension function.
> 
> 
> There is also a uDTA, smallest yet. Thing is the size of a matchbox.



I never noticed the IR connection function. It did not come with a wire, as I recall. I'll call and see if this smaller unit available in the Bay area. Just got back here last nite.


...mike


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20263097
> 
> 
> I never noticed the IR connection function. It did not come with a wire, as I recall. I'll call and see if this smaller unit available in the Bay area. Just got back here last nite.
> 
> 
> ...mike



I have two. They are smaller than the palm of your hand. They come with a remote IR sensor and foam mounting tape so you can just stick the whole unit to the back of your TV and run the IR sensor to the front.


- Mike


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by *miimura* 
I have two. They are smaller than the palm of your hand. They come with a remote IR sensor and foam mounting tape so you can just stick the whole unit to the back of your TV and run the IR sensor to the front.


- Mike
That's the kind we got in Miami. MUCH smaller than the kind we got here in Okld. over a year ago. Since a poster above alerted me to the fact there is an IR sensor "port" on the large DTA for a wire - I'll just ask Comcast to send me a wire.


...mike


----------



## russwong

Looks like Comcast moved CW HD in San Francisco.... it's not at it's original location or it's encrypted. Doing a scan now, but if you record anything on it, it's not at 118-5 anymore.


----------



## galoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *russwong* 
Looks like Comcast moved CW HD in San Francisco.... it's not at it's original location or it's encrypted. Doing a scan now, but if you record anything on it, it's not at 118-5 anymore.
sorry for being clueless, but what are you guys are talking about? are these digital channels you access some how without a box? i'm just curious.


thanks


----------



## russwong

For those with software based dvr products like Windows Media Center, Sage TV, Myth TV, which uses digital tuners like the SiliconDust HDHomeRun. These software programs tune the tuners based on the channel location. If Comcast moves the channel, then the software will tune to no signal and your show wont record. So you have to rescan for channels.


Hope that explains it.


----------



## galoot

^got it. i was just curious. thanks


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/20267820
> 
> 
> I have two. They are smaller than the palm of your hand. They come with a remote IR sensor and foam mounting tape so you can just stick the whole unit to the back of your TV and run the IR sensor to the front.
> 
> 
> - Mike



How are these units powered? Do they plug straight into the wall, have a DC converter, or get power from the cable itself?


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20254793
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the digital version of the Discovery channel has disappeared from the unencrypted channel list? At least it has in Cupertino.



I'm serviced by the Cupertino office although I'm on a different headend. I noticed that a second QAM channel showed up for Discover in addition to the analog one. Also, the SCTE65 tables are pointing to the new one and not the old one any more. Looks like they are in the process of moving it.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/20278767
> 
> 
> How are these units powered? Do they plug straight into the wall, have a DC converter, or get power from the cable itself?



The get power from a DC converter - like charging your cell phone. That means you have to have a power connection behind your wall hung video display to hide the DTA "box" behind the display and just have the "eye" of the IR wire taped to the bottom of the display.


...mike


----------



## snidely

When I realized we were paying $127/mo. for service (incl. the low speed internet) - it was time for a change. This did not incl. HBO etc.

We are addicted to our DVR. (We have 2 in our Miami home.) So, when I called it turned out there was an economy pkg. All I cared about was the network, news channels and Comedy Central (Daily Show and Colbert). Would like CSNBA.

Also wanted to upgrade to fast internet.

CS person said I would get the stations I wanted. I asked if I would get the HD versions of the channels I was getting. She said "Yes". New price is $77/mo - saving $50/mo!!


Comcast, like lots of other "communication" companies have horrible web sites by which they communicate with customers. (Not that I was serious, but went to the ATT site to see their packages and station listings - and when you click on that - at least for past week - "station listings are unavailable at this time.")


The fast internet kicked in. (We have ordered a Blu Ray to connect to the internet for Netflix et al). We just got one for our Miami home and it works fine there.

I went on the chat line (at midnite) w. Comcast and this is what they told me I would have in my package:

=====

elvieaBLD: These are the channels available in Digital Economy.


elvieaBLD: USA Fox News A&E Lifetime Hallmark SPIKE TV truTV Cartoon Network AMC CNN Comedy Central Discovery Channel History Channel TV Land Disney Channel Food Network Animal Planet BET E! WGN Weather Channel TV Guide Channel HSN Jewelry TV QVC EWTN TBN C-Span C-Span2 Music Choice Channels

elvieaBLD: Plus basic cable.

======

I am also getting CSNBA, ESPN, HGTV and maybe a few others not on either of their lists. NOT getting them in HD. Do get Comedy Central and Food in HD and maybe a couple others along with the network stations in HD.

I would like CSNBA and ESPN to watch some sports in HD - but don't want to call them in case they realize I shouldn't be getting them even in SD!

We will be saving $50/mo AND will have a fast internet. (Seems around 12M.) It would be hard watching sports in SD.


What should I be getting w. these packages?


In Miami we get fast internet, 2 DVRs, HBO, SHO for $71. (I do need to mention that everyone in our building there gets all the stations in SD. It's included in our HIGH HOA dues! To get HD you have to get an HD box.


----------



## sherml

On our Foster City system, I have noticed that the only game available On Demand during the Giants opening weekend was the Friday opener. That also included the pre-game ceremonies. I went to the Saturday game and wanted to see the replay (esp the pre-game ring ceremony AND the 9th inning!!) on Sunday morning but it wasn't available. The Sunday game was not posted in the evening and is still not available.


I also could not find Sharks or A's games On Demand this weekend.


I thought the policy was to post the games no later than 2 hours after completion and leave them on for 24 hours from the game start. Does anyone know if this has changed or is it just a random weekend screwup?


----------



## mr. wally

i've been recording all giants games this season on csnba via dish. i set the dvr to record the games in advance.


on csnba hd, the recording starts at different times each game. on sunday it started in the 2nd inning and i missed the roy ceremony.


last night it started early and it recorded uribe getting his ring.


wednesday the recording started midway in the first inning.


is anyone else having this problem? if i record the sd csnba version, it doesn't

skip any part of the game. very annoying


----------



## MKANET

Maybe you want to check to see when the event actually starts compared to what time it shows in your Guide on your Dish DVR. Im guessing the start time the Guide shows is not accurate. Sometimes this happens with live events.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr. wally* /forum/post/20294705
> 
> 
> i've been recording all giants games this season on csnba via dish. i set the dvr to record the games in advance.
> 
> 
> on csnba hd, the recording starts at different times each game. on sunday it started in the 2nd inning and i missed the roy ceremony.
> 
> 
> last night it started early and it recorded uribe getting his ring.
> 
> 
> wednesday the recording started midway in the first inning.
> 
> 
> is anyone else having this problem? if i record the sd csnba version, it doesn't
> 
> skip any part of the game. very annoying


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/20294756
> 
> 
> Maybe you want to check to see when the event actually starts compared to what time it shows in your Guide on your Dish DVR. Im guessing the start time the Guide shows is not accurate. Sometimes this happens with live events.



then why does the sd csnba channel pick up the entire game? this only

happens with the hd channel.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20286042
> 
> 
> When I realized we were paying $127/mo. for service (incl. the low speed internet) - it was time for a change. This did not incl. HBO etc.
> 
> So, when I called it turned out there was an economy pkg. All I cared about was the network, news channels and Comedy Central (Daily Show and Colbert). Would like CSNBA.
> 
> Also wanted to upgrade to fast internet.
> 
> CS person said I would get the stations I wanted. I asked if I would get the HD versions of the channels I was getting. She said "Yes". New price is $77/mo - saving $50/mo!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am also getting CSNBA, ESPN, HGTV and maybe a few others not on either of their lists. NOT getting them in HD. Do get Comedy Central and Food in HD and maybe a couple others along with the network stations in HD.
> 
> I would like CSNBA and ESPN to watch some sports in HD - but don't want to call them in case they realize I shouldn't be getting them even in SD!
> 
> We will be saving $50/mo AND will have a fast internet. (Seems around 12M.) It would be hard watching sports in SD.
> 
> 
> What should I be getting w. these packages?



I think I have answered my own question - or Comcast did. The stations I shouldn't be getting (CSNBA, ESPN, MSNBC etc.) were cut off after a couple days. It resulted in my DVR being frozen and had to do a hard reboot by unplugging. When I called to see what upgrade I would have to do to get CSNBA and, possibly MSNBC/ESPN, I would have to pay an extra $35/mo.!!! CSNBA isn't worth $35/mo. We don't watch the other dozens of channels they throw in - except MSNBC, and a little HLN and ESPN. Some of these are available for free - online.


Does anyone here just have what we now have ("limited basic" and "digital economy" - along with a DTA box in their set up - w. or w.o. a DVR?


...mike


----------



## mr. wally

ok last night i have the dvr set to record giants game on csnba hd.


game has already started so i go to dvr menu and hit start and all

that was recorded was csnba logo and crappy music they play over it

when they don't have any programming.


then i go to my channel changer and put the giants game on csnba hd

and low and behold, there it is in the bottom of the second inning. I missed

the first inning and a half for no apparent reason.


i'm starting to think this is some sort of comcast deal to screw around

with their competitors dvrs (i'm with dish) this problem only occurs on

comcast sports channels.


makes you wonder............


----------



## bobby94928

Dish often does a Joined In Progress with West Coast Regional Sports Networks. This is not a Comcast conspiracy. Dish does this because they have a bandwidth problem at the moment.


----------



## tranle

I am in Mountain View and comcast they seem to have moved some channel around and added PSIP to a bunch. My tv with a QAM tuner seems to have trouble locking on the chanel 7.1 (KGO/ABC) and 9.1 (KQED-HD) (RF 117) the signal level is also a bit lower.


Is anybody else having problem with channels is that RF channels ?

I cannot directly complain to Comcast as their STB box has no visible problem with those channels.


----------



## russwong

Moved in San Francisco too.... doing a scan now...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/20301309
> 
> 
> I am in Mountain View and comcast they seem to have moved some channel around and added PSIP to a bunch. My tv with a QAM tuner seems to have trouble locking on the chanel 7.1 (KGO/ABC) and 9.1 (KQED-HD) (RF 117) the signal level is also a bit lower.
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having problem with channels is that RF channels ?
> 
> I cannot directly complain to Comcast as their STB box has no visible problem with those channels.


----------



## mr. wally




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/20301249
> 
> 
> Dish often does a Joined In Progress with West Coast Regional Sports Networks. This is not a Comcast conspiracy. Dish does this because they have a bandwidth problem at the moment.



ok, that makes it a little bit easier to understand. i still don't trust comcast.

wait and see what happens when they take over nbc


----------



## snidely

We have a monitor to put in an extra room that has a/v (and other) inputs but no tuner for the coax output. If Comcast doesn't have such an animal, can anyone offer a suggestion how to make use of the DTA box with a monitor that has a/v inputs?

The only thing I could think of is to find an old VCR to act as a tuner for the channel 3 or for output. That sure sounds awkward and makes for a large piece of equipment to hide.

...mike


----------



## snidely

Our years old 6412 (series II?) is starting to act flaky. Comcast said they would come out to replace it tomorrow. What should I expect/demand? The monitor (a years old Panny 50") only has component inputs - so if new models only have HDMI, can't use it.


Thanks.


...mike


Update: Just went to Comcast site. It appears the "newest" DVRs are the 6416/3416 series - which are nearly 4 years old!!! Can't believe there's nothing newer. They do have both component and HDMI.


----------



## Barovelli

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
We have a monitor to put in an extra room that has a/v (and other) inputs but no tuner for the coax output. If Comcast doesn't have such an animal, can anyone offer a suggestion how to make use of the DTA box with a monitor that has a/v inputs
DTAs will give you any output you want as long as you want NTSC Coaxial RF


For a short time there were cheap tuner boxes that would output video to a monitor. "Use your computer monitor to watch TV" kind of thing.


Goog "stand alone tv tuner" for a start.


----------



## Barovelli

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
Our years old 6412 (series II?) is starting to act flaky. Comcast said they would come out to replace it tomorrow. What should I expect/demand?
Might get another 6412.


All of the HD boxes have component.


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Barovelli* 
Might get another 6412.


All of the HD boxes have component.
That's got to be 6+ y.o. technology!! Not that the 3416/6416 is much newer. At least they'd have 1/3 more storage.

I guess the cable companies have a monopoly (certain number of people can't get sat.) and feel they don't have to upgrade. Can you imagine Verizon or ATT et al not coming out w. new hardware every couple months (much less years)? or computers improving constantly?

I will insist on a 3416 or 6416.


----------



## Barovelli

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
Can you imagine Verizon or ATT et al not coming out w. new hardware every couple months (much less years)? or computers improving constantly? I will insist on a 3416 or 6416.
Was just sayin'. They still do what they are supposed to and are still in circulation. New hardware every couple of months? Do the other TV providers really do that? Do the customers do that?


Comcast has DCT3412, DCT3416, DCH3146 and DCX3400 DVRs in the bay in addition to the 6412.


If you really want to get the latest & greatest, get Any Room DVR. Comes with a 500GB DCX3400. And they still support component if you are still using a old TV.


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone watch the preview of The Franchise on Showtime? It's the baseball version of Hard Knocks and it's following the Giants this season. The 30+ minute preview was outstanding and even showed that TV interview that Brian Wilson did last year with the guy dressed like The Gimp walking behind him. Just hilarious. It looks liike they've miked quite a few players so this should be a blast.


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20306857
> 
> 
> We have a monitor to put in an extra room that has a/v (and other) inputs but no tuner for the coax output. If Comcast doesn't have such an animal, can anyone offer a suggestion how to make use of the DTA box with a monitor that has a/v inputs?
> 
> The only thing I could think of is to find an old VCR to act as a tuner for the channel 3 or for output. That sure sounds awkward and makes for a large piece of equipment to hide.
> 
> ...mike



DTA is inherently Ch3/4 output. You need a full function cable box to get A/V outputs. You have to pay additional monthly for the cable box, while they don't charge for the first two DTAs.


- Mike


----------



## snidely

The Comcast man didn't have a 3416 in his truck. He was going to give me the same old model (6412) that I had the past 5 or 6 years.

Turns out he had a DCX3400M - which has, I believe a 500Gig drive - FOUR times what I had before. He said they were really meant for people with the upscale "Any Room DVR" set up.

Now that we've down scaled our pkg to the economy tier, we'll never use a tiny fraction of it. (We sure could use it in Miami.)

I gave him a tip in more ways than one. The 2nd tip was to tell him about programming in the 30 second skip function on the remote. He didn't know about that! BTW, I learned that while employees get the service "free", they have to pay for the box. Don't know if that includes all the premium channels.


...mike


----------



## dr1394

I just noticed that HBO Comedy, channel 805 has been deleted here in Mountain View. This practice of deleting HD subscription multiplex channels for other garbage is starting to piss me off.


Ron


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/20301309
> 
> 
> I am in Mountain View and comcast they seem to have moved some channel around and added PSIP to a bunch. My tv with a QAM tuner seems to have trouble locking on the chanel 7.1 (KGO/ABC) and 9.1 (KQED-HD) (RF 117) the signal level is also a bit lower.
> 
> 
> Is anybody else having problem with channels is that RF channels ?
> 
> I cannot directly complain to Comcast as their STB box has no visible problem with those channels.



I had the same issue with those channels (7.1/9.1/9.3/9.6) and having the TV do a complete rescan restored them. Merely scanning for new channels didn't work.


----------



## nbuubu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/20335604
> 
> 
> I just noticed that HBO Comedy, channel 805 has been deleted here in Mountain View. This practice of deleting HD subscription multiplex channels for other garbage is starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> Ron



I noticed HBO Comedy was missing as well.


Called Comcast to see what was up, and got a rude operator who said that they were having "reception issues" with HBO Comedy, so they just shut it off. And that it could be a few months before they get it back.


Since this is a premium channel, I'd expect a bit better explanation for why they just deleted it. There was no message or explanation, and at the price we pay for the HBO package, we deserve better.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/20335604
> 
> 
> I just noticed that HBO Comedy, channel 805 has been deleted here in Mountain View. This practice of deleting HD subscription multiplex channels for other garbage is starting to piss me off.
> 
> 
> Ron





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/20347437
> 
> 
> I noticed HBO Comedy was missing as well.
> 
> 
> Called Comcast to see what was up, and got a rude operator who said that they were having "reception issues" with HBO Comedy, so they just shut it off. And that it could be a few months before they get it back.
> 
> 
> Since this is a premium channel, I'd expect a bit better explanation for why they just deleted it. There was no message or explanation, and at the price we pay for the HBO package, we deserve better.



At a rate of $20 per month, which is 30% higher than DIRECTV, Comcast is also carrying only 3 of the available 8 HD channels from HBO. I'd call that a bone-fide rip-off.


----------



## wco81

HBOE and HBOW?


Or HBO and HBO2?


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/20347505
> 
> 
> HBOE and HBOW?
> 
> 
> Or HBO and HBO2?



The current channels are HBO(west), HBO Zone and HBO Latino. I can't take advantage of HBO Latino, so it's really just two channels.


Ron


----------



## Brian Conrad

I don't have HBO at the moment but HBO Latino had a couple of really good series, subtitled of course that I watched. They had two seasons of a crime thriller from Argentina and a prison drama from Mexico. Both were excellent. I watched both OnDemand.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20349506
> 
> 
> I don't have HBO at the moment but HBO Latino had a couple of really good series, subtitled of course that I watched. They had two seasons of a crime thriller from Argentina and a prison drama from Mexico. Both were excellent. I watched both OnDemand.



Epitafios? I've been watching/waiting for Season 2 of that show to become available for viewing again, I think it aired about a year ago but I missed it and I haven't seen it available since, either on the linear channels or OnDemand. Looks like it's being released on disc in July. I thought the first season was excellent and have been really looking forward to seeing the second.


I think it aired on HBO Signature-HD and I remember being annoyed with Comcast at the time as Signature was not one of the HD channels they added.


I would really like to hear Comcast's reason for the recent further trimming of their already pathetic HBO HD channel offering. Probably not getting the promotional allowances(MONEY!) they want from HBO, even though Comcast already charges their subs the highest rates in the industry.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, I had been thinking of switching from D* and UVerse data for a promotional Comcast bundle but that limitation on HBO is a joke.


So used to HBOE, HBOW, HBO2, etc. all in HD, not to mention all the Showtime HD channels.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20349647
> 
> 
> Epitafios? I've been watching/waiting for Season 2 of that show to become available for viewing again, I think it aired about a year ago but I missed it and I haven't seen it available since, either on the linear channels or OnDemand. Looks like it's being released on disc in July. I thought the first season was excellent and have been really looking forward to seeing the second.
> 
> 
> I think it aired on HBO Signature-HD and I remember being annoyed with Comcast at the time as Signature was not one of the HD channels they added.
> 
> 
> I would really like to hear Comcast's reason for the recent further trimming of their already pathetic HBO HD channel offering. Probably not getting the promotional allowances(MONEY!) they want from HBO, even though Comcast already charges their subs the highest rates in the industry.







It seems like that we're tapped out again when it comes to bandwidth here in the Bay. We lost ch. 805 (HBO COMEDY HD) as a result of Comcast adding KOFY HD on ch.713. Same thing happened back in November when they added CSN PLUS HD on ch.780, we lost channel 840 ( Action MAX HD) the same day. And again when HD Net was Launched, we lost a premium HD channel ( forget which one though) All channels Comcast probably had to add for various reasons, but `because they didn't have the bandwidth something had to go as a result and we lost those HD premiums. It will be interesting to see what they'll do next in terms of bandwidth reclamation because this strategy of removing HD to add HD isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *curtis82* 
It seems like that we're tapped out again when it comes to bandwidth here in the Bay. We lost ch. 805 (HBO COMEDY HD) as a result of Comcast adding KOFY HD on ch.713. Same thing happened back in November when they added CSN PLUS HD on ch.780, we lost channel 840 ( Action MAX HD) the same day. And again when HD Net was Launched, we lost a premium HD channel ( forget which one though) All channels Comcast probably had to add for various reasons, but `because they didn't have the bandwidth something had to go as a result and we lost those HD premiums. It will be interesting to see what they'll do next in terms of bandwidth reclamation because this strategy of removing HD to add HD isn't going to cut it.
The 750 systems probably are without a doubt, but there's 860 and even 1GHz systems in the bay that still have room, especially those 1GHz systems which have room for at least 40 more HD channels at even 2 per QAM, add 20 more to that using the 3-per QAM method. To keep channel uniformity across the market though it means that we're limited to what ever they can fit on those 750MHz systems. Comcast did have plans to deploy SDV here, which would have solved the bandwidth inequity issue, the local VP even commented on it, but apparently that's been shelved and it looks like they're headed toward just further compressing the channels to a 4 per QAM scheme from the current 3 per QAM, likely a far less expensive solution, picture quality be damned.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And they'll have to be careful because more and more people are discovering streaming services like Netflix and watching less and less cable. Soon they'll only have sports fans left.


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* 
And they'll have to be careful because more and more people are discovering streaming services like Netflix and watching less and less cable. Soon they'll only have sports fans left.








Doubt they'll have those even, if it's sports you want the only real choice is DIRECTV, Comcast's sports offerings are pathetic.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20353415
> 
> 
> The 750 systems probably are without a doubt, but there's 860 and even 1GHz systems in the bay that still have room, especially those 1GHz systems which have room for at least 40 more HD channels at even 2 per QAM, add 20 more to that using the 3-per QAM method. To keep channel uniformity across the market though it means that we're limited to what ever they can fit on those 750MHz systems. Comcast did have plans to deploy SDV here, which would have solved the bandwidth inequity issue, the local VP even commented on it, but apparently that's been shelved and it looks like they're headed toward just further compressing the channels to a 4 per QAM scheme from the current 3 per QAM, likely a far less expensive solution, picture quality be damned.



They could easily solve the problem by eliminating the 30 analog SD channels that are already duplicated in SD, and sometimes HD in digital. All 30 of those SD stations would fit in 3 physical channels.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20356168
> 
> 
> They could easily solve the problem by eliminating the 30 analog SD channels that are already duplicated in SD, and sometimes HD in digital. All 30 of those SD stations would fit in 3 physical channels.



Aren't they required to carry local channels in analog? Could be wrong. Obviously, there aren't 30 local channels.

There are a air number of people that don't have an option other than cable. Apartment dwellers account for a large percentage in many cities like NYC, Miami etc. I don't know what the percentage is, nationwide - 30%?


...mike


----------



## DAP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *snidely* 
Aren't they required to carry local channels in analog? Could be wrong. Obviously, there aren't 30 local channels.

There are a air number of people that don't have an option other than cable. Apartment dwellers account for a large percentage in many cities like NYC, Miami etc. I don't know what the percentage is, nationwide - 30%?


...mike
They are required to carry local broadcasts when the broadcaster requests it and supplies the signal. Local broadcasters of any significance are already digital. Those signals are already included in digital form in triplicate on comcast (Analog, digital SD, and digital HD). Comcast would only need to supply the crummy STB to the limited basic customers (costing them less than those pathetic coupon eligible boxes available for OTA since they don't have to down convert the HD to SD) that they already supply for free to the extended basic customers.


If they hadn't been so cheap with those STBs, they could also have gotten rid of the digital SD channels and just down converted the HD signal to SD for the limited basic & extended basic customers.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone else having internet connection problems ??

The connection will work for a while then the modem resets it's self.

Just wanted to check and see if it's just me, in the Milpitas area, having problems or if others are seeing this problem also.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

HSI is fine here in Santa Rosa.




On a different note, why is it that the Detroit market can have around 120 HD channels while nearly all of their systems are 750MHz, yet we have maybe 105(103?)?


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20374616
> 
> 
> HSI is fine here in Santa Rosa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note, why is it that the Detroit market can have around 120 HD channels while nearly all of their systems are 750MHz, yet we have maybe 105(103?)?



Because we are their redheaded stepchildren again









Hopefully my connection will stay up long enough to post this










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20374694
> 
> 
> Because we are their redheaded stepchildren again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my connection will stay up long enough to post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Apparently, and here I thought it was a lack of bandwidth issue. Granted, they have 4 less locals(2 QAMs), but I don't think there's much else that's different, and they're doing it all with 750 systems.


The HBO Go app for Android devices and the iPhone/iPad is up and running, don't have an iPad but it works good on the iPhone, and it looks like it has more content than what's available via the regular OnDemand section.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20375071
> 
> 
> Apparently, and here I thought it was a lack of bandwidth issue. Granted, they have 4 less locals(2 QAMs), but I don't think there's much else that's different, and they're doing it all with 750 systems.
> 
> 
> The HBO Go app for Android devices and the iPhone/iPad is up and running, don't have an iPad but it works good on the iPhone, and it looks like it has more content than what's available via the regular OnDemand section.



I would hazard a guess that they have dropped most or all of their analog channels and have more bandwidth to play with. I don't know why Comcast continues to keep the analog channels here in the Bay Area, a total waste of bandwidth and I'm sorry if people are still wanting analog but it's time to come into the digital age.


On a side note, my internet modem reset itself right after I posted my last post. I just got it back, so we'll see how long before I lose it again. It's been a long time since I've ranted about Comcast ( for the most part it's been just fine ) but I pay alot of money for my service and I'm getting tired of not getting what I paid for










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbuubu* /forum/post/20347437
> 
> 
> I noticed HBO Comedy was missing as well.
> 
> 
> Called Comcast to see what was up, and got a rude operator who said that they were having "reception issues" with HBO Comedy, so they just shut it off. And that it could be a few months before they get it back.
> 
> 
> Since this is a premium channel, I'd expect a bit better explanation for why they just deleted it. There was no message or explanation, and at the price we pay for the HBO package, we deserve better.



You better believe it. If, whenever Comcast decides to add some local yokel HD station that probably doesn't even broadcast in HD a lot of time, it knocks out one of the premium HD channels, it's outrageous! For what we pay for the premium packages, we don't get nearly enough channels now, compared to Direct and Uverse. Decreasing the ones that we do get is not acceptable. It's bad enough that out linear HD channels have been stagnant for over a year and half (or more) but now this?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20375071
> 
> 
> The HBO Go app for Android devices and the iPhone/iPad is up and running, don't have an iPad but it works good on the iPhone, and it looks like it has more content than what's available via the regular OnDemand section.



I pulled it down to my HTC Incredible and it is very good. It has a wide selection of HBO programs and the video image is pretty clear BUT, it eats the hell of my battery. I have a 2150A battery and, with even around 8 minutes of use, it went from a fully charged 100% to 72%, and that's using WiFi, which, in theory, uses less power than 3G.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20376635
> 
> 
> I pulled it down to my HTC Incredible and it is very good. It has a wide selection of HBO programs and the video image is pretty clear BUT, it eats the hell of my battery. I have a 2150A battery and, with even around 8 minutes of use, it went from a fully charged 100% to 72%, and that's using WiFi, which, in theory, uses less power than 3G.



Yes, it chews up the iPhone battery pretty good as well, watched about 3 eps(1.5 hrs) of that Ricky Grevais cartoon comedy and it drained about 2/3rds of the battery, also via WiFi, extremely funny stuff by the way.


The notable thing about the service is that there is definitely more content available on it than there is with the regular VOD/OnDemand/Xfinity Online services, it's too bad there's no way to get higher quality to port to a larger display.


----------



## wco81

Anyone try connecting to HDTV using the web site rather than one of the mobile apps?


Or presumably you can use the app. on the iPad2 to connect via HDMI?


Or Airplay is supported so you may be able to stream to an Apple TV 2?


Usually any streaming of decent quality causes my MacBook Pro fans to go full tilt so I can imagine the same streams would tax a mobile processor.


But I think HBO may limit the quality for business reasons, even if processor and bandwidth aren't issues. They sell a lot of DVDs and Blu-Rays of their shows after all.


----------



## faj

I'm in Foster City and also have lost the 7-1,7-2,7-3,9-1,9-6 channels.

The channel 207-1 is the same as channel 7; but with very

bad reception.

The problem seems to be due to week signal?

Why do you believe contacting comcast would not help?


----------



## TPeterson

faj, assuming that you are tuning to 7-x, 9-x using your HDTV's own QAM tuner, you need to rescan your channels because Comcast recently changed the rf channel of those programs from 117.x to 81.x in our area.


----------



## fender4645

Hey everyone. Been a long time since I've posted here...been kind of neglecting my home theater and TV-watching for a while now.







However I did just take the plunge and got myself the Ceton card and thought I'd share my experience with you all. My Tivo S3 was feeling a little long in the tooth and I have no desire to go with the Premier so I thought why not.


Getting the CableCARD was easy enough...went to the local office and picked one up (in and out in less than 3 minutes). Went home, installed the Ceton card, inserted the CC, and fired up the PC. Installing the Ceton drivers was simple enough. I have to say that Ceton did an excellent job with their documentation. They take you step-by-step through the Windows Media Center setup, showing hi-res screenshots for each screen. When it came time to activate the CC, I called Comcast and got it activated fairly quickly. Within 10 minutes I was able to see all the channels I subscribe to and I was in 4-tuner heaven. That's when I started running into problems...


Many of the channels (mostly ESPN, CCSN, and other sports channels) had really bad pixelation. Sometimes, the channel wouldn't come in at all. After a few hours of troubleshooting, I ended up downloading the "DCT Diagnostics" tool (created by the Media Center Integrator Alliance) and low and behold I was getting anywhere from -18 to -28db reading on all the channels. This doesn't surprise me as the room where this is in, the cable is split like 4 times. I guess the Tivo with only 2 tuners was able to hang by a thread. I tested my theory by running a temporary line directly from where the cable comes into the house and immediately got perfect reception with -2 to +4db levels.


I called Comcast and they sent someone out the next day. The guy agreed with my assumption and installed a "0db Splitter" in my garage next the utility panel. This thing is really cool. It's a 1-in 8-out powered splitter/amplifier that essentially splits up to 8 outputs with zero loss (the power is even sent by coax to closest wall outlet). One of the ports is un-amplified for your Internet and phone. The guy even did a great job installing 3 new cables and hid them very well. By far the best Comcast visit I've received.


Overall my experience with WMC and the Ceton is good. There are a gazillion reviews online so I won't bore you with details. The one thing that's kind of lame (coming from the Tivo world) is that WMC isn't able to handle multiple Live TV "buffers". So you can't pause one tuner, go to another, and then come back to the first tuner and continue where you left off. Not a deal breaker for me though.


Anyway, sorry for the long post...I guess I have to get a year's worth in.







. Hope everyone is doing well and Comcast is treating them good.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fender4645* /forum/post/20404285
> 
> 
> I was getting anywhere from -18 to -28db reading on all the channels. This doesn't surprise me as the room where this is in, the cable is split like 4 times. I guess the Tivo with only 2 tuners was able to hang by a thread. I tested my theory by running a temporary line directly from where the cable comes into the house and immediately got perfect reception with -2 to +4db levels.



Good troubleshooting. I believe that amp with the bypass port for data/voice is on an internal directional coupler too. Critical for VOIP. If you move your modem/EMTA in the home be sure it's on the bypass port.


Sometimes its good to leave a note on the amp telling where the power comes from if it's not obvious.


There are power inserters available that plug in at the end of an active cable, sending the power back to the amp over the same cable. Do not interrupt that cable run with other splitters or you may cut off the power to the amp.


----------



## fender4645




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/20405206
> 
> 
> Good troubleshooting. I believe that amp with the bypass port for data/voice is on an internal directional coupler too. Critical for VOIP. If you move your modem/EMTA in the home be sure it's on the bypass port.
> 
> 
> Sometimes its good to leave a note on the amp telling where the power comes from if it's not obvious.
> 
> 
> There are power inserters available that plug in at the end of an active cable, sending the power back to the amp over the same cable. Do not interrupt that cable run with other splitters or you may cut off the power to the amp.



Thanks, David. Yeah I was really impressed with that device -- it's kind of what prompted me to write to the group in case folks were having signal issues (where was this 5 years ago???!!!). And yes, I did double check that the modem was on the bypass port. I guess the only bummer thing about the powered amp is that if it loses power, my TV's go out. But then again, if the house loses power, I ain't watching TV anyway.







Luckily I had a power outlet in the garage about 4 feet from where he installed the splitter/amp so it is pretty obvious.


----------



## Mikef5

*Here's something Tivo users might find interesting......* http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zht...261&highlight= 
*They should've done this years ago but I guess it's better than never doing it*










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## millerwill

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikef5* 
*Here's something Tivo users might find interesting......* http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zht...261&highlight= 
*They should've done this years ago but I guess it's better than never doing it*










Laters,

Mikef5
Thanks for pointing this out--very exciting! And it's nice to see that the SF Bay Area will be among the first to get these. We can presumably just go down to the local Comcast store and switch boxes?


----------



## Persil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mikef5* 
*Here's something Tivo users might find interesting......* http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zht...261&highlight= 
*They should've done this years ago but I guess it's better than never doing it*










Laters,

Mikef5
Interesting reading. A couple of questions pop to mind:


"Comcast will install TiVo Premiere set-top boxes with its cable service at no additional charge for its customers when the service is available in those markets."


What does that mean? Comcast will pay for the hardware and the service? Or they'll just connect the wires for free?


And what does this mean? "On Demand and broadband delivered content will all be accessible..."


Does that mean the TiVo will be able to access On Demand the same way a cable box can? Or does it mean the TiVo will be able to access the online version of On Demand that Comcast recently made available? It better be the original On Demand service otherwise it's going to count towards your data cap. Also, is the online version the same level of compression? I suspect it is probably more compressed.


----------



## wco81

Other question is, will they still charge $17 for each DVR if you get it from Comcast?


Or if you buy yourself, the monthly costs would be lower or nothing if you buy a lifetime sub?


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, just for clarification. This is an announcement from Tivo, Comcast has not released their own statement as of yet, at least I haven't seen one and you really need to read the whole article especially the last part of it.

Quote:

These statements by Comcast and TiVo relate to, among other things, the future integration, availability and promotion of Xfinity TV On Demand Service on TiVo Premiere set-top boxes in select markets with the first expected market to be *San Francisco Bay Area early next year* and availability in additional markets after that.
As soon as Mr. J. gets back next week I'll try and get a better update on this but it's not coming until early next year and early next year could mean anything in the time frame Comcast uses.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Persil* 
Interesting reading. A couple of questions pop to mind:


"Comcast will install TiVo Premiere set-top boxes with its cable service at no additional charge for its customers when the service is available in those markets."


What does that mean? Comcast will pay for the hardware and the service? Or they'll just connect the wires for free?


And what does this mean? "On Demand and broadband delivered content will all be accessible..."


Does that mean the TiVo will be able to access On Demand the same way a cable box can? Or does it mean the TiVo will be able to access the online version of On Demand that Comcast recently made available? It better be the original On Demand service otherwise it's going to count towards your data cap. Also, is the online version the same level of compression? I suspect it is probably more compressed.
Good questions, and of course, when it comes to anything Comcast/TiVo related, the all important, when will it actually happen?


----------



## zeldor

does comcast offer no contract month to month tv service options?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zeldor* /forum/post/20413083
> 
> 
> does comcast offer no contract month to month tv service options?



Yes. But they do have promotions on occasion where if you commit to a specified time period, 1 yr or 2 yr usually, you can lock in a better rate than the monthly. I'm currently 20 months into a locked in rate of $29.95 per month for Digital Starter which normally runs about $65 per month. Also got 2 free years of HBO at the same time. When September arrives I'll have some decisions to make.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20413440
> 
> 
> Yes. But they do have promotions on occasion where if you commit to a specified time period, 1 yr or 2 yr usually, you can lock in a better rate than the monthly. I'm currently 20 months into a locked in rate of $29.95 per month for Digital Starter which normally runs about $65 per month. Also got 2 free years of HBO at the same time. When September arrives I'll have some decisions to make.



How did you get such a long promo price period? Usually the promo pricing only lasts 6-12 months, while the contract terms are 24 months.


----------



## garypen

Hey. It's been a while since I've checked this thread, and even longer since I've been a Comcast customer. But, I was considering switching back, depending on factors such as promo pricing, features, gear, etc.


A big factor would be the equipment. During my last stint, I had a DCH-3416, iirc. It was OK. But, I don't think I'd be willing to downgrade from a Dish 722K.


Does anybody know what they are installing in Sunnyvale nowadays? If it helps, I know that DOCSIS 3 is in my neighborhood, as I subscribe to their business internet, which screams, btw. (I always get higher than my rated 22/5 speeds, anywhere from 33/7 ro 85/7, depending on day/time.)


I'm especially interested in their multi-room, whole-house DVR solution. If it's even available, does it require paying $15.95 per room for HD DVR? Or, is that only for the main unit, with the 2nd and 3rd units being the lower $8 fee for HD receivers?


Thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/20421727
> 
> 
> How did you get such a long promo price period? Usually the promo pricing only lasts 6-12 months, while the contract terms are 24 months.



The price on the Digital Starter was a 2 year contract, they had the HBO pricing(or lack of as it were) at the same time, why it lasts so long I don't know, but I'm not complaining. I do wish they had more than just 2 of the HBO-HD channels, but I can't complain too loudly, not yet anyway. When the freebie has expired I'll probably just dump the HBO, not sure what I'll do on the Digital Starter - I'm also getting the Preferred package for $9.95 per month(normally a $17 addon), I think that's good until Feb '12. Also got Showtime for free for 6 months and then I forget the rate after that, it's in an earlier post, about 6 weeks ago I think.


By the way, I got _all of the above prices/deals_ by asking at the service center, never on the phone or Internet chat.


Can't help on the equipment, I don't use any Comcast supplied equipment. My guess though is that you'll be stepping down from the Dish DVR with what ever DVR you end up with from Comcast, so be ready for that.


----------



## garypen

I've read about the Moto DCX3400, which looks interesting. I wonder if that's what they're handing out in my area?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/20421911
> 
> 
> I've read about the Moto DCX3400, which looks interesting. I wonder if that's what they're handing out in my area?



Hard to say, over the Mother's Day weekend I spent half of Saturday at the Comcast office exchanging defective DVRs until we got one that worked, and it was DCT6412 P3, which sucked because while I wanted to upgrade from component/DVI out to HDMI, I also wanted to get one with a larger harddrive. The rep at the office seemed sincere when she said she would call my mother when one of the newer came available, we'll see.


Anyway, my experience with equipment type and availability is to go to the office itself to check what they have, otherwise it's a crap-shoot as to what the installer might bring.


As I noted in my earlier post though, others here should be able to give you more accurate info on equipment, I own my modem and have 2 TiVo's, not a single piece of Comcast equipment in sight.


----------



## curtis82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *garypen* 
I've read about the Moto DCX3400, which looks interesting. I wonder if that's what they're handing out in my area?
The best way to get a DCX 3400 is to have it shipped to you. If you do decide to go with Comcast and the tech doesn't give you one during your install, Call in and just the tell the CAE you would like to have a DVR shipped. 9 times out of 10 the dcx 3400 is the dvr model that is shipped to a customer via SIK (self install kit). They charge $10 bucks for the shipping but at least you get the model you're looking for and you're not waiting around for the service center to eventually get more in at some point.


----------



## garypen

Is self-install available for TV service for the initial install, or only for replacement and and-ons?


I'd prefer that, as I am already wired.


----------



## curtis82

Quote:

Originally Posted by *garypen* 
Is self-install available for TV service for the initial install, or only for replacement and and-ons?


I'd prefer that, as I am already wired.



Yea, if you're already wired you definitley would be elgible for the self-install kits for tv & internet service. The only thing that may stop you from doing it that way is the fact that you've probably have been disconnected at the tap by Comcast. If that's the case then they'll have to send a tech out. The CAE will be able to tell for sure though once they pull up your address in the billing sysytem. Comcast encourages them to push the self-install kits as the way to do installs or upgrades when possible ( saves the company $) so the rep should be aware of the process.


----------



## garypen

Actually, I'm wired and active, as I have Comcast Business Class Internet.


I might just give them a call. But, I'm gonna push for a longer promo period for pricing.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/20422900
> 
> 
> Is self-install available for TV service for the initial install, or only for replacement and and-ons?
> 
> 
> I'd prefer that, as I am already wired.



Gary,


If you want the Whole House dvr system, they will install the DCX3400M box, that is the dvr box that acts as the server for your other boxes ( make sure it says DCX3400M, the M part is important ).


Also, they will have to install a filter in the line so that your signal doesn't bleed back outside your loop and they will check signal strength through out your system to insure your system is workable.


When I had my Whole House system installed they redid all of my wiring ( and did a heck of a good job at it ) and did a signal check to insure that my system would work. The only problem I've had is one of my splitters failed and had to be replaced ( that's why my internet was down, it has it's own loop outside of the Whole House loop ) but other than that it's been working like a charm.


The Motorola boxes suck, there's just no way around that, but the DCX boxes that I've had work as they should but the software and GUI needs a definite upgrade. Hopefully, sometime next year when they allow the Tivo Premiere boxes access to all of Comcast's content, including VOD, you will have a much better GUI/box to choose from.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20423861
> 
> 
> Hopefully, sometime next year when they allow the Tivo Premiere boxes access to all of Comcast's content, including VOD, you will have a much better GUI/box to choose from.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Have you heard back from Mr J on that? Curious about how that VOD is going to work, if it's via the Internet and works against your monthly bandwidth cap, count me as not interested, nice try, but no cigar.


Regarding the Moto boxes, what I was reminded of this past weekend was how freakishly sluggish they can be, it was driving me nuts after having used TiVo's for many years.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20423938
> 
> 
> Have you heard back from Mr J on that? Curious about how that VOD is going to work, if it's via the Internet and works against your monthly bandwidth cap, count me as not interested, nice try, but no cigar.



Jim,


Mr. J. is out until next week sometime. I haven't heard how they are going to do it but my best guess is that they might use Seachange, like Cablevision is doing.... I'd have to see if that's possible here or not but at least we are in one of the first areas that will be able to check it out. I'll ask Mr. J. when he gets back.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20423962
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Mr. J. is out until next week sometime. I haven't heard how they are going to do it but my best guess is that they might use Seachange, like Cablevision is doing.... I'd have to see if that's possible here or not but at least we are in one of the first areas that will be able to check it out. I'll ask Mr. J. when he gets back.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Can't imagine they'd go through the addition and deployment of that Seachange equipment for the minuscule amount of Premiere TiVo subscribers that might take advantage of it. Might guess is that it's Internet based, but we'll see.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20424002
> 
> 
> Can't imagine they'd go through the addition and deployment of that Seachange equipment for the minuscule amount of Premiere TiVo subscribers that might take advantage of it. Might guess is that it's Internet based, but we'll see.



Jim,


Check this article out it kind of explains what Comcast and Tivo are going to do
http://www.lightreading.com/document...&site=lr_cable 



> Quote:
> The Comcast-TiVo deal closely mimics the one TiVo and Cox Communications Inc. signed last year. Instead of relying on tru2way to handle two-way communications between the set-top and the cable headend, TiVo is using an IP backchannel to set up the video sessions between the DVR and Cox's VoD platform, which happens to use SeaChange International Inc. (Nasdaq: SEAC)'s Axiom back office.



Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20424138
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> Check this article out it kind of explains what Comcast and Tivo are going to do
> http://www.lightreading.com/document...&site=lr_cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I wonder what it is about the the Premiere that makes it different from the Series 3 TiVos WRT this VOD initiative? VOD would be nice, but not if I have to get the half-baked solution that is the TiVo Premiere.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20424164
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is about the the Premiere that makes it different from the Series 3 TiVos WRT this VOD initiative? VOD would be nice, but not if I have to get the half-baked solution that is the TiVo Premiere.



I've heard of the problems with the Premiere boxes but maybe this will spur Tivo on to get those bugs fixed and actually finish the HD Gui which I've heard is a major problem with the boxes.


I agree, I don't see what the difference is between the TivoHD and Premiere but it would seem to me that they could get the TivoHD's to work also. Then again this might be a way the Tivo is using to get people to upgrade their boxes to the Premieres.


It's going to be a while before this get's out to us so we'll just have to see what's what.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Does the whole-house DVR still use the same clunky UI as the DCT and DCH boxes from 2 years ago?


Also, I don't want new wiring, if possible. I have relatively new wiring, and don't relish the thought of someone crawling around under the house, crushing my ducts again.


I don't really need to make a decision until November. Maybe Dish will have MRV by then. They really need it. They are now the only major provider without it.


I tried U-verse, which has it. But, it sucks in most other ways. Actually, very similar to Comcast in look and feel. But, worse. If DirecTV had TVJapan, I'd probably go with them.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/20423861
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> 
> If you want the Whole House dvr system, they will install the DCX3400M box, that is the dvr box that acts as the server for your other boxes ( make sure it says DCX3400M, the M part is important ).
> 
> 
> Also, they will have to install a filter in the line so that your signal doesn't bleed back outside your loop and they will check signal strength through out your system to insure your system is workable.
> 
> 
> When I had my Whole House system installed they redid all of my wiring ( and did a heck of a good job at it ) and did a signal check to insure that my system would work. The only problem I've had is one of my splitters failed and had to be replaced ( that's why my internet was down, it has it's own loop outside of the Whole House loop ) but other than that it's been working like a charm.
> 
> 
> The Motorola boxes suck, there's just no way around that, but the DCX boxes that I've had work as they should but the software and GUI needs a definite upgrade. Hopefully, sometime next year when they allow the Tivo Premiere boxes access to all of Comcast's content, including VOD, you will have a much better GUI/box to choose from.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/20424675
> 
> 
> Does the whole-house DVR still use the same clunky UI as the DCT and DCH boxes from 2 years ago?
> 
> 
> Also, I don't want new wiring, if possible. I have relatively new wiring, and don't relish the thought of someone crawling around under the house, crushing my ducts again.
> 
> 
> I don't really need to make a decision until November. Maybe Dish will have MRV by then. They really need it. They are now the only major provider without it.
> 
> 
> I tried U-verse, which has it. But, it sucks in most other ways. Actually, very similar to Comcast in look and feel. But, worse. If DirecTV had TVJapan, I'd probably go with them.



Gary,


You may want to look at this article about Dish.... http://hd.engadget.com/2011/05/10/di...es-promises-3/ 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## garypen

Thanks! Nice find. I better head over to SatGuys, and investigate further.


----------



## zeldor

I too have business internet and I signed up on tuesday for (residential) tv

service. required a truck roll as they said that business and residential

are on two different lines into the complex.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/20423240
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm wired and active, as I have Comcast Business Class Internet.
> 
> 
> I might just give them a call. But, I'm gonna push for a longer promo period for pricing.


----------



## garypen

I only have one line into the single family house from the pole. I can't imagine they'd run a 2nd line.


I know that business and residential are billed separately. But, running a second line would be wasteful, as they would come from the same DA on the pole.


----------



## snidely

The box has a habit of recording a "black screen". You set the box to record, it appears on your list as being recorded, but all you see is a black screen. Sometimes you can FF thru the black screen recordings, other times not. Sometimes it will record the first few minutes and then the picture will freeze. The symptoms happen once in every 5 to 10 recordings.

This has been discussed in the forum dealing with DCX boxes.

I got mine about 6 weeks ago to replace our dying 6412. It recorded flawlessly over the 6 years - just the usual delay everyone had w. it recognizing remote commands.

Here is the script fm. my chat session:

=========

AndyDQNV: I know how frustrating it is and we are on our move to recall this box sa we are are still gathering data's on the issue.

Michael: For instance, ch 787 will record regularly as scheduled. Then we'll get a black screen recording. Same w. other channels.

AndyDQNV: Further, you may swap this box in your nearest COmcast office.

Michael: What box models will they have?

Michael: IF you are aware of the issue, maybe we could live w. it if a software fix will be coming.

AndyDQNV: No worries, I wll have to note this issue on your box so that you can have it swapped in your box.

AndyDQNV: Yes, the issue has reached our attention, the reason why we are asking our customer to replace the box the soonest tome as possible.

==========

Comcast won't give you the phone number of their local offices, I didn't want to drive 10 miles to East Okld. for long lines and maybe no stock. discovered in a recent post here, they have an option, that for $10, they will ship it to you. The CS chat person didn't mention that. Just said he couldn't give out office number and didn't mention the shipping option.


...mike


----------



## Cal1981

Just did a quick look at the comparative HD premium offerings by Comcast, Direct, Ds=ish and Uverse. Read it and weep:

U-Verse: 40+

Dish: 22

Direct: 23

Comcast: (drum roll please) 12! We only get 12 Premium HDs. For what that big package costs, this is pathetic. Is Comcast ever going to add what they promised to when they proclaiming their WOM to be the be all/ end all of digital entertainment?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20473572
> 
> 
> Just did a quick look at the comparative HD premium offerings by Comcast, Direct, Ds=ish and Uverse. Read it and weep:
> 
> U-Verse: 40+
> 
> Dish: 22
> 
> Direct: 23
> 
> Comcast: (drum roll please) 12! We only get 12 Premium HDs. For what that big package costs, this is pathetic. Is Comcast ever going to add what they promised to when they proclaiming their WOM to be the be all/ end all of digital entertainment?



It is utterly pathetic, and what makes it even harder to stomach is that Comcast charges the highest price per premium of all the video providers at $19.99 per month per channel. For HBO that works out to $9.99 _per HD channel_, that's practically PPV rates. And, since Comcast has apparently shelved plans for SDV, expect the solution to adding more channels be even more compression to their already suspect picture quality. Welcome to the World of More from Comcast.


----------



## Persil

I would love to know Comcast's plans regarding the old analog channels. There seems to be no real impediment to getting rid of them.


The FCC says it's ok for a cable company's service area to go "all digital". They are only required to provide local TV in analog if they provide anything at all in analog.


They also got the waiver to allow them to do decryption of scrambled channels in their DTAs. This means that they can still provide service to people insisting on using an old analog TV without giving away the farm if they are only subscribed to basic service.


We currently have 33 analog channels. They are already simulcasting all the analog channels in SD digital, so if they turn off the analog they get 100% of that spectrum back. That's 99 HD channels that could come online using their current 3-packing scheme. (And consequently, no reason to go to 4-packing as rumored).


The only thing I can imagine is that there is a very large population of people on the basic subscription using analog TVs and Comcast is too cheap to give away that many DTAs. Except that is false economy because of how much more they could be making from additional HD services. They could even couple the roll-out of DTAs to these people with "6 months free expanded basic" and they'd probably end up retaining a significant chunk of them on the more expensive plan at the end of the 6 months.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/20476584
> 
> 
> I would love to know Comcast's plans regarding the old analog channels. There seems to be no real impediment to getting rid of them. . . .



I'm no longer on Comcast, but my impression was that they are slowly doing this. I had to install DTAs for my inlaws in the City over a year ago for this reason . . . although perhaps it was just so they could view expanded basic channels like CNN? And "basic cable" from 2 to 35 is still being transmitted in analog form?


On another topic, what's the best deal on Internet these days? No way I'm going back to Comcast TV from D*, but my AT&T 6/0.64 DSL is pretty antiquated and they have mucked up an install of faster U-Verse type DSL and even if they got it installed it ain't cheap. (Existing customers get zapped for $45/mo for 12/0.8; I was told $55/mo for 18/0.8 but then they retracted that and said that 18 required a truck roll and . . . "oops sir we think it's not available in your area".) Bizarrely, the Comcast site has a promo deal for first six months of 15/3 which then goes to $40/mo for the next six months . . . but they also show the pathetic 6/1 at something like $49.95/mo and the only faster speeds than 15/3 are prohibitively expensive. My goals in getting faster internet are faster downloads (of course) but also getting enough upstream bandwidth to do effective Slingbox. Any thoughts on how much bandwidth I need are also appreciated.


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by *keenan* 
It is utterly pathetic, and what makes it even harder to stomach is that Comcast charges the highest price per premium of all the video providers at $19.99 per month per channel. For HBO that works out to $9.99 _per HD channel_, that's practically PPV rates. And, since Comcast has apparently shelved plans for SDV, expect the solution to adding more channels be even more compression to their already suspect picture quality. Welcome to the World of More from Comcast.








U.S. Satellite and cable were slow in HD offerings when HD first came out. Because we were behind a hill, couldn't get OTA. So, we subscribed to Canadian satellite service. That worked well for a few years.

The last several years we have used Comcast. HD quality was pretty good. Still is. We also now have internet from them. Tests out at about 12M down most of the time. Get excellent quality via Netflix. Do not have premium channels and only a mid-level digital channel service.


So, how does DISH, DTV compare in price and quality? Everything I've read, here, says ATT Uverse is poor PQ. I know a few years ago the sat. services quality degenerated as they crammed in more channels. Has that improved w. more birds in the air?

We would have to keep Comcast for internet since 6M fm. att wouldn't handle Netflix streaming.


...mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/20506168
> 
> 
> U.S. Satellite and cable were slow in HD offerings when HD first came out. Because we were behind a hill, couldn't get OTA. So, we subscribed to Canadian satellite service. That worked well for a few years.
> 
> The last several years we have used Comcast. HD quality was pretty good. Still is. We also now have internet from them. Tests out at about 12M down most of the time. Get excellent quality via Netflix. Do not have premium channels and only a mid-level digital channel service.
> 
> 
> So, how does DISH, DTV compare in price and quality? Everything I've read, here, says ATT Uverse is poor PQ. I know a few years ago the sat. services quality degenerated as they crammed in more channels. Has that improved w. more birds in the air?
> 
> We would have to keep Comcast for internet since 6M fm. att wouldn't handle Netflix streaming.
> 
> 
> ...mike



As far as picture quality goes, I would give the nod to DIRECTV. I've also read that AT&T's U-verse is not very good although I haven't seen it myself, and if I'm not mistaken Dish reduces the resolution on all their 1080i channels to 1440x1080 from the original 1920x1080 to conserve on bandwidth. Currently, the only "damage" if it can even be called that, that DIRECTV does to their channels is the conversion to MPEG4. Compared to Comcast, all the cablenet channels other than ESPN, TNT and a few others, possibly Discovery HD(I think it's called something else now) will look better on DIRECTV as Comcast compresses these channels down to fit 3 per QAM slot. I've done direct comparisons many times with Syfy(for example) between the two services and there's no question the DIRECTV version is cleaner and sharper. I recall one time when a character was completely unrecognizable as they moved through the image while on DIRECTV the character was perfectly clean and clear; you couldn't even tell it was someone walking by in the Comcast version - it was just a pixelated blurry mess.


For the locals and those very few cablenets I mentioned above it's a push really, I personally don't see any difference between the two feeds.


When it comes to which service has the channels you want, that's personal preference of course - currently the only channel I can think of (that I'd want) that Comcast has over DIRECTV is AMC-HD.


If you're a sports fan then there's no comparison, DIRECTV's sports offering are unequaled by any other provider, during the baseball season they dedicate about 30 channels to HD feeds of the games, _both home and away feeds when available(meaning I get to listen to Vin Scully  )_ - Comcast has 2 channels. They have special channel lineups for all the major sports, NFL(Sunday Ticket - only US provider), NHL, NBA, NHL, etc, along with other sports like tennis, this week they've had 6 HD feeds from the French Open - for sports, without question, the choice is DIRECTV.


When it comes to Internet service, Comcast has a virtual monopoly in the bay are unless you're in one of the few cherry-picked areas that AT&T has deployed their U-verse product. One very possible alternative is Sonic, if you're close enough to the CO to be able to take advantage of their 20/40 ADSL download offering, otherwise it's not going to be much better than AT&T's DSL offering.


Prices are generally the same, I think DIRECTV is actually less expensive than Comcast for comparable lineups. A definite plus for Comcast is there's no contract(unless you signup for their 1 and/or 2 year promos) and their equipment doesn't require any upfront cost. DIRECTV requires a 2 year commitment for service and their equipment(DVRs) will cost you upfront, typically $200(HD-DVR) although for new customers that is quite often waived or credited back through programming credits. This is true for current customers as well, in 10 years I've only paid for a DVR once and that was the original DIRECTV TiVo unit, the newer MPEG4 HD-DVRs have been credited back with discounts/program credits.


I have not seen/used Comcast's latest Motorola DVR, but generally speaking the DIRECTV DVR blows away the Motorola stuff, for one thing it's easily upgradable to up to 2 TB of storage just by plugging an external drive into the eSATA port of the DVR, Comcast has disabled that function on the Motorola devices they use. Comcast is still using a 1990's interface on their equipment - the DIRECTV DVR is much more user-friendly, they even have all sorts of "widgets" that can be loaded along with other features, a far more interactive experience than Comcast's dinosaur approach. DIRECTV also has an application to allow viewing of recorded(or even currently recording - I'm watching the Dodgers live minus 2 minutes right now on my computer) full resolution/bandwidth content on your computer, _including protected content such as HBO[/] - Comcast has their Xfinity(Fancast) low bitrate Internet feeds.


Hope that helps.










P.S. The above may sound very pro-DIRECTV but Comcast does have it's advantages, primarily the no contract and the no upfront cost equipment, and if you can get in on one of their promotions such the the Digital Starter for $30 for 2 years plus 2 years free HBO like I had, then it's definitely worth looking at. That promo for me ends next month and unless I can get some sort deal from Comcast then I'll be lowering my service down to Limited Basic, which is basically free when you figure in the HSI cost, and raising up my DIRECTV programming. It's a "game" I've been playing for years between the two services and it's saved me a lot of money, the disclaimer here being I have to have DIRECTV for their MLBEI-HD package._


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20506598
> 
> 
> If you're a sports fan then there's no comparison, DIRECTV's sports offering are unequaled by any other provider, during the baseball season they dedicate about 30 channels to HD feeds of the games, _both home and away feeds when available(meaning I get to listen to Vin Scully  )_ - Comcast has 2 channels. They have special channel lineups for all the major sports, NFL(Sunday Ticket - only US provider), NHL, NBA, NHL, etc, along with other sports like tennis, this week they've had 6 HD feeds from the French Open - for sports, without question, the choice is DIRECTV.



If you are into cycling and some other sports, you probably would want to receive Universal Sports, which was owned by NBC even before the Comcast merger. Unfortunately, although it is available over the air in the Bay Area (channel 11.3), neither Uverse nor Direct TV carries it. Comcast does. Universal Sports covers many of the European races that Versus does not, including the national tours of Italy and Spain, as well as the Cycling World Championships. These also carry an extensive schedule of mountain bike, track, and cyclocross racing.


----------



## snidely

If you read #13759 above, Comcast said they were aware of problems w. the DCX 3400 box. In reading posts, here, over the years, users often find the local offices are out of stock of the equipment they want (not to say anything of the long lines).

Comcast doesn't publicize it - but I discovered they have a "self-install" option you can ask for. They will UPS the box to you for $10. (The other 2 choices are to (1) pay $28 for a service call and tie up your time or (2) go to their local office - almost 9 miles from my part of Okld. and take a chance.


Box was "mail ordered" on Sat. and arrived following Tues!! I could have shipped defective box back (my expense) - but I happened to be near a local office several days later. Lines were short, so I waited to turn in old box in person.


Two points: While old silver gray remotes work fine, the new DCX remotes come with the same looking remote - only in a darker gray. Main difference is that you have to go thru an extra step to program the 30 second skip. (We kept the old remote from our 6 y.o. 6412.)

New box (still w. a 500G drive) seems to be working fine.


...mike


----------



## kerz

Mikef5, been reading these forums for years, wanted to say thanks for all the great info you've gotten for us from Comcast. Time for a new set of questions that I was wondering if we can get an update on...


BBC America HD, any chance for the bay area this year? Any other channels coming?

Comcast/Pace Quad Tuner, coming to the bay area this year? Any details at all on this?

OnDemand on the TiVo Premier dates?

Are we in for another channel rearrangement? Other threads have mentioned the HD channels in Philly have moved into the 1000s.


Thanks again for keeping us informed!


----------



## c3

In Mountain View, channels 707, 709, and 715 were moved to 483MHz in the past two days, which is in the range blocked by the old analog Expanded Basic trap. I missed a couple of recordings because of it.


----------



## davidwb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20506598
> 
> 
> If you're a sports fan then there's no comparison, DIRECTV's sports offering are unequaled by any other provider, during the baseball season they dedicate about 30 channels to HD feeds of the games, _both home and away feeds when available(meaning I get to listen to Vin Scully  )_ - Comcast has 2 channels. They have special channel lineups for all the major sports, NFL(Sunday Ticket - only US provider), NHL, NBA, NHL, etc, along with other sports like tennis, this week they've had 6 HD feeds from the French Open - for sports, without question, the choice is DIRECTV.



help is on the way!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1339225


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidwb* /forum/post/20526052
> 
> 
> help is on the way!
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1339225



Maybe, but with no SDV I'm not sure how they're going to add any more channels here as apparently they're already out of space. At least that's the impression I get when they remove HBO-HD feeds to add other channels. We're behind by about 10 or so HD channels other Comcast systems already have in other parts of the country. I think part of our problem here is that the SF bay area market is so loaded with local broadcast channels, it's one of the most crowded markets in the country, and each one of those channels gets space on the bandwidth spectrum, squeezing down the space that might be used for more national feeds, such as the full compliment of HBO-HD for example.


Of course, they can always just squeeze more channels per 256QAM as Comcast long ago gave up striving to be the picture quality leader, what's a little bit more artifacting here and there?










Not holding my breath on these channels showing up here anytime soon.


Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Cal1981

Quick question to my fellow Bay Area Comcasters. We were watching Knight and Day on HBO HD last night but were getting so many brief audio dropouts/pauses that we had to switch over to, God help us, the SD channel to continue watching the film. I exchanged my old DCH3416 for a DCX3400 (320GB model) last week but have no problems of the sort that we had on this movie. Anyone who might have been watching the film have the same issue?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20528838
> 
> 
> Quick question to my fellow Bay Area Comcasters. We were watching Knight and Day on HBO HD last night but were getting so many brief audio dropouts/pauses that we had to switch over to, God help us, the SD channel to continue watching the film. I exchanged my old DCH3416 for a DCX3400 (320GB model) last week but have no problems of the sort that we had on this movie. Anyone who might have been watching the film have the same issue?



Yes, we were watching it off a recording about half an hour behind real time and also got several of the anomalies you noted. Probably not your machine; we have an older DCT6400 unit.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20524754
> 
> 
> In Mountain View, channels 707, 709, and 715 were moved to 483MHz in the past two days, which is in the range blocked by the old analog Expanded Basic trap. I missed a couple of recordings because of it.



Removing the trap fixed the problem. BTW, those channels are also being transmitted at 753MHz at this time.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20529548
> 
> 
> Removing the trap fixed the problem. BTW, those channels are also being transmitted at 753MHz at this time.



For me when they were at 753MHz my TV (Sony XBR) QAM tuner could not lock on those channels. But at 483MHz it does not have any problem with them.

How did you find out that they are also being trasmitted at 753MHz.

My comcast cable box diagnostic and my tv diagnostic only see them at 483MHz. I am just trying to figure if it is my tv or my splitter or something else that has problem with the higher frequency broadcast.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg* /forum/post/20529427
> 
> 
> Yes, we were watching it off a recording about half an hour behind real time and also got several of the anomalies you noted. Probably not your machine; we have an older 6200 unit.



I'm getting the same crap tonight trying to watch Game of Thrones and the stutters are more frequent. It's happening on both of our DCX3400s. I've had to shift to SD again. I just called it into Comcast and a head end ticket has been opened. They need to fix this ASAP.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/20530752
> 
> 
> For me when they were at 753MHz my TV (Sony XBR) QAM tuner could not lock on those channels. But at 483MHz it does not have any problem with them.
> 
> How did you find out that they are also being trasmitted at 753MHz.
> 
> My comcast cable box diagnostic and my tv diagnostic only see them at 483MHz. I am just trying to figure if it is my tv or my splitter or something else that has problem with the higher frequency broadcast.



Yesterday when the trap was still on, my TV's tuner could receive those channels at 753MHz. My TiVo with CableCard could not because the mapping table was already changed to 483MHz.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20531086
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same crap tonight trying to watch Game of Thrones and the stutters are more frequent. It's happening on both of our DCX3400s. I've had to shift to SD again. I just called it into Comcast and a head end ticket has been opened. They need to fix this ASAP.



Reporting from Oakland:

I had the same problem tonight on Game of Thrones and Treme. It appeared on both my TiVo3 and TiVo Premiere. I switched from one unit to the other between shows to make sure that it wasn't a problem with the TiVo unit.


For what difference it makes, it wasn't a problem when I viewed a show on HBOHD Friday evening.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/20531363
> 
> 
> Reporting from Oakland:
> 
> I had the same problem tonight on Game of Thrones and Treme. It appeared on both my TiVo3 and TiVo Premiere. I switched from one unit to the other between shows to make sure that it wasn't a problem with the TiVo unit.
> 
> 
> For what difference it makes, it wasn't a problem when I viewed a show on HBOHD Friday evening.



It looks like this started on Saturday. I call CC and let them know that the ticket that they opened now is more widespread in terms of the areas affected. Given that, I wonder if it's an HBO problem rather than a CC one.


----------



## jharkin

After noticing the audio dropout issue on HBOHD Game of Thrones last night, I switched to something else to check if it was HBO. I got the same thing on USAHD In Plain Sight. I'm in Marin and have a Tivo HD.


----------



## MKANET

KTVUDT clear-QAM in Vallejo stopped showing video/audio today. Does anyone know where it went? None of the other channels were affected as far as I can tell. I can't find it here either:

http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun...lineup_5762790


----------



## snidely

Call to Comcast automatically went to recording saying they were aware of system outage in area and were working on it. All services were out. No Stanley Cup! No Internet. Recording said phone service was also out.

First hours long outage in several months. Guide is re-populating this AM. I don' know why an outage would affect the guide.


...mike


----------



## tji

Anyone having issues with KGO?


I cannot get anything on QAM117, so I cannot see the NBA finals game..


----------



## MKANET

KGODT works fine in Vtown:












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/20540044
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with KGO?
> 
> 
> I cannot get anything on QAM117, so I cannot see the NBA finals game..


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/20540044
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with KGO?
> 
> 
> I cannot get anything on QAM117, so I cannot see the NBA finals game..



Physical channel 117 is at 753MHz. Comcast probably has moved it. See my recent posts.


----------



## tji

Thanks for the info mkanet. I'm down in Mountain View. I two HDHRs, and both get the same result: no lock on QAM 117. I did a full scan to see if they moved it, but turned up nothing.


Time to break out the antenna.


----------



## tji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20540113
> 
> 
> Physical channel 117 is at 753MHz. Comcast probably has moved it. See my recent posts.



Yeah, that has happened in the past. I'm also in Mountain View -- are you getting KGO now? If so, what QAM channel?


----------



## c3

I'm not at home right now. Check 483MHz, which is physical channel 67.


----------



## tji

No luck on 67. I'll keep scanning.



But, I did pull out the rabbit ears and got a perfect lock.


----------



## c3

707 is working fine at 483MHz for me. There may be a trap on your line.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20540412
> 
> 
> 707 is working fine at 483MHz for me. There may be a trap on your line.



I also noticed the move to 483Mhz today. My TV and my tuner utilities don't seem to be detecting PSIP for any of the 483Mhz streams, though. I'll have to do a hexdump and parse by hand to see if it's completely missing or just messed up.


Looks like the trap on my line that I had removed a couple weeks ago was just in the nick of time


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jharkin* /forum/post/20532808
> 
> 
> After noticing the audio dropout issue on HBOHD Game of Thrones last night, I switched to something else to check if it was HBO. I got the same thing on USAHD In Plain Sight. I'm in Marin and have a Tivo HD.



I did a quick check of HBO HD yesterday and it looks like the problem may have been resolved. Anyone else check it?


----------



## wintertime

I just got a Magnavox MDR513 HDD/DVD because my beloved Sony HX900 is starting to act up with DVDs. I usually set device clocks myself, but I was wondering whether there are any XDS signals left on Comcast's analog channels.


Using the instructions in this posting:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...tcount=11#Set2 


I tried channels 2 (Fox), 5 (CBS), and 9 (PBS), but the unit never found a time signal. Any ideas? No big thing, but if there is a way to make it work, I'd like to use it.



Thanks,

Patty


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/20500965
> 
> 
> On another topic, what's the best deal on Internet these days? No way I'm going back to Comcast TV from D*, but my AT&T 6/0.64 DSL is pretty antiquated and they have mucked up an install of faster U-Verse type DSL and even if they got it installed it ain't cheap.



Tom, I suggest that you check on Sonic's Fusion service. You can find out from this page whether you're in one of their service areas:

http://www.sonic.net/fusion/ 


Sonic is a superb ISP, and were I not on the fringe of one of their Fusion COs, I would switch from Comcast HSI to Sonic. Here's a handy Fusion/AT&T comparison chart that a Sonic user just put together:

http://i54.tinypic.com/2jcdo9y.jpg 


As I said, it was done by a customer, so it isn't official, but I think it's accurate. You could call Sonic with any questions.



Patty


----------



## Keenan

Speaking of Sonic....

Sonoma County will soon be home to some of the fastest residential Internet anywhere in the United States. 


> Quote:
> By NATHAN HALVERSON
> 
> THE PRESS DEMOCRAT
> 
> Published: Tuesday, June 7, 2011 at 6:12 p.m.
> 
> Last Modified: Tuesday, June 7, 2011 at 6:12 p.m.
> 
> 
> Sonoma County will soon be home to some of the fastest residential Internet anywhere in the United States.
> 
> 
> Sonic.net, the hometown Internet provider that began 17 years ago in a Santa Rosa home, is only a few weeks away from completing the first phase of a fiber optic network that will run directly to people's homes in Sebastopol.
> 
> 
> The blazing fast network, which is many times faster than telephone DSL or a cable connection, will enable home computers to tap directly into the backbone of the Internet. The fiber optic network allows the company to offer Internet connections up to 1 gigabit per second, said Dane Jasper, co-founder and president of the company.
> 
> 
> Speed will no longer be a factor, Jasper said. You're completely connected.
> 
> 
> The service will be available to about 60 homes on Florence Avenue in about a month, and will become available to an additional 640 homes by the end of the year, Jasper said.
> 
> 
> The fastest connection, which will be 1 gigabit per second, will cost $69.95 per month and include two phone lines and unlimited long distance calling. The company will also offer a 100 megabit per second connection for $39.95 monthly, which will include one phone line with unlimited long distance calling.
> 
> 
> A full-length DVD could be downloaded in a manner of seconds. A high-definition broadcast TV channel only requires about 25 megabits per second of bandwidth - or about one fortieth of a gigabit connection.
> 
> 
> The Santa Rosa broadband company, which for years has provided Internet service by piggybacking off AT&T's copper phone lines, will for the first time link customers to the Internet using its own network connected directly to homes. It will become the fastest Internet available to private homes in the Bay Area - and likely in California. Most other fiber-to-the-home networks in the United States offer speeds up to 150 megabits per second.
> 
> 
> Google made national headlines last year when it announced plans to build a fiber network directly to people's homes and deliver Internet speeds up to 1 gigabit. The Mountain View company is nearly complete with its own pilot project on Stanford campus that will deliver that high speed connection to faculty homes. Google chose Sonic.net to manage that network, meaning the Santa Rosa company will be operating two of the fastest residential networks anywhere in the United States.
> 
> 
> The Sebastopol network is a test project for Sonic.net, Jasper said. If everything goes according to plan, the company is likely to build a fiber optic residential network in Santa Rosa or San Francisco next.



1 gbps for $70 per month, eat that Comcast!










Oh yeah, no ridiculous data caps on Sonic either.


----------



## bobby94928

Too bad it ain't gonna happen in Rohnert Park..... That is, unless the city can force Comcast to share its underground conduit to every homeside pedestal....


----------



## Keenan

I would hope that the City retained some right of way for allowing Comcast to deploy those conduits.


Definitely a plus living in a utility pole area like mine.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20546963
> 
> 
> I would hope that the City retained some right of way for allowing Comcast to deploy those conduits.
> 
> 
> Definitely a plus living in a utility pole area like mine.



Actually, it was the city who mandated that Comcast put the conduits in to every pedestal/service box. Most of the neighborhoods were direct buried from the nodes....


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/20547025
> 
> 
> Actually, it was the city who mandated that Comcast put the conduits in to every pedestal/service box. Most of the neighborhoods were direct buried from the nodes....



Not exactly sure what that means, but are you saying Comcast owns the conduits lock, stock and barrel? The City would have no right of access? Is retaining such rights typical of deployments like that?


----------



## bobby94928

What that means is that Comcast owns the conduits until they are no longer franchised in the city and then those conduits will go over to the next franchisee. The city mandated the conduit placement so as to not need to tear up the streets, again, to upgrade. Who knows, maybe Sonic will be interested in going with TV as well as internet and telephone. They could be the new FIOS! In that case, Comcast could get pushed aside.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The best thing is for the cities to own the fiber and lease them to the companies. Then you would truly get some competition and competitive pricing rather than the clown show we have now. Works well in France.


----------



## pdp76

It's been a while since I changed my Comcast service, I've been with the digital starter with the HD add on package for quite some time now. But my wife and I barely have time to watch TV anymore so I have a few questions, some may have been answered in the past but not sure if they still apply


1) If we downgrade to basic cable, will we still have the option to add the HD package and keep using the HD STB?


2) If yes for #1, Would we still get the same HD channels we currently get?


3) We have a CableCard in one of our TVs, if we downgrade to basic cable, what will happen to the CableCard?


Thanks!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20547451
> 
> 
> The best thing is for the cities to own the fiber and lease them to the companies. Then you would truly get some competition and competitive pricing rather than the clown show we have now. Works well in France.



Indeed, but in this country the incumbent carriers buy the politicians they need to prevent that from happening. Exhibit A, see North Carolina, where it has become harder than ever for local governments to deploy their infrastructure. Can't have local yokels giving us any competition now can we?










Can't imagine with their seemingly endless piles of lobbying money Comcast and AT&T won't fight Sonic's fiber initiative tooth and nail.


To be sure, we don't live in a democracy, we live in what's called a _corporatocracy,_ where money buys the lawmaking that supports the corporation and not society at large. Competition is not good for the bottom line.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/20548099
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I changed my Comcast service, I've been with the digital starter with the HD add on package for quite some time now. But my wife and I barely have time to watch TV anymore so I have a few questions, some may have been answered in the past but not sure if they still apply
> 
> 
> 1) If we downgrade to basic cable, will we still have the option to add the HD package and keep using the HD STB?
> 
> 
> 2) If yes for #1, Would we still get the same HD channels we currently get?
> 
> 
> 3) We have a CableCard in one of our TVs, if we downgrade to basic cable, what will happen to the CableCard?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1) Unless things have changed lately, you have to have at least Digital Starter in order to qualify to rent the Comcast HD-DVR. In other words, if you wanted just Limited Basic, which includes all the local channel HD signals, and wanted the DVR as well you'd be out of luck. The DVR may only show as costing about $16 per month as a line item, but you have to spend around $50-$60 per month on programming just to rent it.


2) See above, you'll still get all the local HD channels if that's what you're asking. Any other HD channels will depend on what ever package you subscribe to.


3) You can retain the use of the CableCARD, nothing more than a basic cable(Limited Basic) subscription is needed to rent those.


----------



## snidely

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pdp76* 
It's been a while since I changed my Comcast service, I've been with the digital starter with the HD add on package for quite some time now. But my wife and I barely have time to watch TV anymore so I have a few questions, some may have been answered in the past but not sure if they still apply


1) If we downgrade to basic cable, will we still have the option to add the HD package and keep using the HD STB?


2) If yes for #1, Would we still get the same HD channels we currently get?


3) We have a CableCard in one of our TVs, if we downgrade to basic cable, what will happen to the CableCard?


Thanks!
A couple months ago I realized we had more than we wanted in Okld.

I am not sure of the names of the packages - but we had a "high end" digital pkg. w. our DVR. I called to down grade to the lowest pkg. because I was told it would include a couple of specific channels I wanted. (That turned out to be wrong.) A few days later, when I realized what had happened, I called and asked what pkg was available. I was then offered a "special" (next pkg up) for 6 months (yr.?).

FWIW - we have moderately hi-speed internet from Comcast.


Below is a copy of our Oakland bill: Notice the word "retention" on one item. Like cell companies, et al., they will offer specials if they think they will lose you.


Your Local Franchise Authority Is:

Office Of The City Clerk

One Frank Ogawa Plaza,2nd FL.

Oakland, CA 94612

Phone: (510)238-3567 FCC Unit #CA0589


Account Number xx

Billing Date 06/07/11

Total Amount Due $63.59

Payment Due By 06/29/11

Page 2 of 8

XFINITY TV

Digital Starter Package 06/11 - 07/10 64.99

Includes: Standard Cable (Limited Basic And

Expanded Basic), Limited On Demand, Digital

Converter And Remote, If Applicable.

$34.99 X 6 Strtr/ml MAX -30.00

HD/DVR Service (Includes 06/11 - 07/10 15.95

Hd Technology Fee)

Free Dvrx6 -15.95

Digital Adapter 06/11 - 07/10 0.00

Additional Outlet Service (1st Outlet)

Total XFINITY TV $34.99

XFINITY Internet

CHSI Internet Buy Modem 06/11 - 07/10 0.00

High Speed Internet 06/11 - 07/10 44.95

$20.00 Off X12 Retention -20.00

Total XFINITY Internet $24.95

Taxes, Surcharges & Fees

TV

Franchise Fee 2.05

Utility Tax 2.83

PEG Access Support 0.33

State Sales Tax 0.06


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20548373
> 
> 
> 1) Unless things have changed lately, you have to have at least Digital Starter in order to qualify to rent the Comcast HD-DVR. In other words, if you wanted just Limited Basic, which includes all the local channel HD signals, and wanted the DVR as well you'd be out of luck. The DVR may only show as costing about $16 per month as a line item, but you have to spend around $50-$60 per month on programming just to rent it.
> 
> 
> 2) See above, you'll still get all the local HD channels if that's what you're asking. Any other HD channels will depend on what ever package you subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 3) You can retain the use of the CableCARD, nothing more than a basic cable(Limited Basic) subscription is needed to rent those.



The other question would be if you strip down to Basic then keep one premium (for which you would need a box) do you get to keep the HD-DVR? I posted that question before with no answer. Some months I feel like I should get a rebate for Extended Basic because none of the channels I watch there (FX, Syfy, USA) go on hiatus for a month. And broadcast TV is getting about as bad (no wonder people are cutting the cord).


----------



## dad2

Hi,

We live in West Berkeley CA, have Comcast limited basic, had great HD picture on the few HD choices available on basic.

About a week ago started getting dropouts and complete loss of signal from KGO 7.1 through KQED 9.1.

Disconnected the DVR and VCR, connected the cable directly to the TV, (it's digital and has it's own cable/ota tuner built in, we don't have a Comcast cable box) today, and took apart and checked/cleaned all remaining cable connectors (just three of them including two which are outside the house.)

Still getting dropouts .

Called Comcast about a signal level test, could not get a straight answer as to if the test would be free or not ("that would be up to the individual technician to decide").

The dropouts occur when watching these channels using the TV tuner, or when using the DVR digital tuner, its output to the TV can be video or HDMI, makes no difference.

I can understand a possibility of a bad tuner in one unit, but not not both at the same time!

Anyone else having dropouts of these channels through Comcast at this time?

Is Comcast supposed to at least have a technician to come out and do a signal level/quality test at the customer's residence without charging the customer?

Any help would be appreciated, given how little is on limited basic I'm think of dumping Comcast and putting an OTA antenna on the Roof!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20552281
> 
> 
> The other question would be if you strip down to Basic then keep one premium (for which you would need a box) do you get to keep the HD-DVR? I posted that question before with no answer. Some months I feel like I should get a rebate for Extended Basic because none of the channels I watch there (FX, Syfy, USA) go on hiatus for a month. And broadcast TV is getting about as bad (no wonder people are cutting the cord).



To the best of my knowledge, no, you would not be able to keep the DVR, you would have to use an STB like the old DCT5100, not sure what today's equivalent is called.


Also, I don't believe you can even get HBO without a digital programming package. Not sure what the cheapest one is nowadays, something called Economy/Family maybe?


----------



## Brian Conrad

I had a friend who signed up for the 3-pak last year and when I looked at the DVR it was a 3416 like I have. But he only has an old 27" SD analog TV. So I don't know what their reasoning is other than they don't want to run out another STB if he gets an HD set (which he hasn't done yet). Seems they would be smarter to leave me with my 3416 than require a swap. We're in a very down economy which I follow and probably not getting any better soon. Comcast really needs to adjust or they will be asking for government bail-outs too.


----------



## clau

I'm in 94087 (Sunnyvale), and my Samsung TV's ATSC tuner can't find channel 7.1 in the last couple of days. It apparently has moved to a different frequency. I did a rescan, but still it could not be found. Anyone has a similar problem? I hope it is not encrypted now. It would be great if someone has the actual physical channel of 7.1, thanks.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20563650
> 
> 
> I had a friend who signed up for the 3-pak last year and when I looked at the DVR it was a 3416 like I have. But he only has an old 27" SD analog TV. So I don't know what their reasoning is other than they don't want to run out another STB if he gets an HD set (which he hasn't done yet). Seems they would be smarter to leave me with my 3416 than require a swap. We're in a very down economy which I follow and probably not getting any better soon. Comcast really needs to adjust or they will be asking for government bail-outs too.



Does Comcast even have a non-HD DVR? I don't really know what they have anymore, I haven't used/rented any of their equipment in probably 5 or 6 years.


Including the cost of my modem and 2 TiVos(w/subscriptions) I figure I've saved over $1600.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/20563703
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087 (Sunnyvale), and my Samsung TV's ATSC tuner can't find channel 7.1 in the last couple of days. It apparently has moved to a different frequency. I did a rescan, but still it could not be found. Anyone has a similar problem? I hope it is not encrypted now. It would be great if someone has the actual physical channel of 7.1, thanks.



That was moved to a frequency blocked by the trap in Mountain View. Probably the same in Sunnyvale.


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20564057
> 
> 
> That was moved to a frequency blocked by the trap in Mountain View. Probably the same in Sunnyvale.



My CableCard equipped TV's can still receive 7.1 (as 707), so the signal is still there, although it could be encrypted.


----------



## DAP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *clau* 
My CableCard equipped TV's can still receive 7.1 (as 707), so the signal is still there, although it could be encrypted.
Can you send the signal directly to your TV (bypassing the cable box & cable card) and tell us what frequency ID ABC shows up on?


I am suffering the same problem but with different channels in the 95127 area code. I still have a limited basic filter in my cable, and Comcast is broadcasting OTA stations in clear QAM at frequencies blocked by the filter.


----------



## clau

I found the channel: 67-1, or 483 MHz. That should have mapped to 7-1, but apparently the channel ID is missing from the signal.


----------



## miimura

I just re-did the channel map on my HDhomerun for my SageTV setup in Los Altos. Here is what I found on RF 67:


67-1 KGODT 707

67-2 KQEDDT 709

67-3 KTEHDT3 189

67-7 KGODT2 715

67-8 KGODT3 195


Yes, it's true, there is no PSIP channel data on 67. KGO and KQED HD channels used to be on RF 117 here.

The channel identifier I used is the "official" one from Zap2It and the 3 digit number is the channel number you would see on a Comcast set-top box.


- Mike


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/20563733
> 
> 
> Does Comcast even have a non-HD DVR? I don't really know what they have anymore, I haven't used/rented any of their equipment in probably 5 or 6 years.



Comcast has a Pace SD DVR in addition to the 3 or 4 generations of Motorola HD DVRs. There was a promotion a couple years ago where they gave you a "free" DVR. It was the crummy Pace SD one.


- Mike


----------



## clau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad2* /forum/post/20552630
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We live in West Berkeley CA, have Comcast limited basic, had great HD picture on the few HD choices available on basic.
> 
> About a week ago started getting dropouts and complete loss of signal from KGO 7.1 through KQED 9.1.
> 
> Disconnected the DVR and VCR, connected the cable directly to the TV, (it's digital and has it's own cable/ota tuner built in, we don't have a Comcast cable box) today, and took apart and checked/cleaned all remaining cable connectors (just three of them including two which are outside the house.)
> 
> Still getting dropouts .
> 
> Called Comcast about a signal level test, could not get a straight answer as to if the test would be free or not ("that would be up to the individual technician to decide").
> 
> The dropouts occur when watching these channels using the TV tuner, or when using the DVR digital tuner, its output to the TV can be video or HDMI, makes no difference.
> 
> I can understand a possibility of a bad tuner in one unit, but not not both at the same time!
> 
> Anyone else having dropouts of these channels through Comcast at this time?
> 
> Is Comcast supposed to at least have a technician to come out and do a signal level/quality test at the customer's residence without charging the customer?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, given how little is on limited basic I'm think of dumping Comcast and putting an OTA antenna on the Roof!



Given what we have found, you may want to tune your digital TV (with QAM cable tuner) to channel 67. That could force it to scan 67, and find 7.1 and the KQED HD channel, plus others.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/20566085
> 
> 
> I just re-did the channel map on my HDhomerun for my SageTV setup in Los Altos. Here is what I found on RF 67:
> 
> 
> 67-1 KGODT 707
> 
> 67-2 KQEDDT 709
> 
> 67-3 KTEHDT3 189
> 
> 67-7 KGODT2 715
> 
> 67-8 KGODT3 195
> 
> 
> Yes, it's true, there is no PSIP channel data on 67. KGO and KQED HD channels used to be on RF 117 here.
> 
> The channel identifier I used is the "official" one from Zap2It and the 3 digit number is the channel number you would see on a Comcast set-top box.
> 
> 
> - Mike



This is bad news for those with limited basic filters in their cable. The limited basic filter completely kill frequency IDs 35 to 70 (and damages 71 and 72). Frequency ID 67 is in the bandwidth killed by the limited basic filter.


Good luck trying to get Comcast to fix this. Their representatives seem incapable of understanding this issue, and are very likely to accuse you of trying to steal cable when you try and explain it to them.


----------



## Brian Conrad

To get some things straight I had to go over to the office on occasion so you may have to do that.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20567462
> 
> 
> Good luck trying to get Comcast to fix this. Their representatives seem incapable of understanding this issue, and are very likely to accuse you of trying to steal cable when you try and explain it to them.



If you have a STB or CableCard, Comcast has to fix it. In the worst case, temporarily rent a STB and report the problem.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/20567239
> 
> 
> Comcast has a Pace SD DVR in addition to the 3 or 4 generations of Motorola HD DVRs. There was a promotion a couple years ago where they gave you a "free" DVR. It was the crummy Pace SD one.
> 
> 
> - Mike



Okay, maybe they'll rent one of those with just Limited Basic, although I doubt it, too much money to be had in forcing the subscriber into the higher cost programming tiers.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The friend I was mentioning before who got the 3416 had the Pace unit about 3-4 years ago when he got Comcast. Then he jumped to U-Verse for awhile. He's one of these people who plays provider roulette.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/20567239
> 
> 
> Comcast has a Pace SD DVR in addition to the 3 or 4 generations of Motorola HD DVRs. There was a promotion a couple years ago where they gave you a "free" DVR. It was the crummy Pace SD one.
> 
> 
> - Mike





Comcast no longer gives out the Pace SD DVR. Too many issues with it. So if you want a DVR from them it will have to be the HD-DVR ($15.95 a month). And in order to get that the minimum level of tv service you have to have is the starter package.


----------



## rsra13

Does anyone here have the Ceton card? How well does it works with the local Comcast system?


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20567462
> 
> 
> This is bad news for those with limited basic filters in their cable. The limited basic filter completely kill frequency IDs 35 to 70 (and damages 71 and 72). Frequency ID 67 is in the bandwidth killed by the limited basic filter.
> 
> 
> Good luck trying to get Comcast to fix this. Their representatives seem incapable of understanding this issue, and are very likely to accuse you of trying to steal cable when you try and explain it to them.



Same thing here in Santa Clara. How do I go about complaining to Comcast? I'm on limited basic, and I can't pick up channel 67. Also, where did KQED 9.1 move? I can still see some of the other sub-channels (9.3, 9.5, etc.).


----------



## MKANET

Im curious as well. I also want to know the recommended least-painful method to get it provisioned and working. I suspect that we would have to go through a very frustrating process; talking to multiple customer service reps and managers before even getting the card(s) in your hands. Then having to deal with getting it activated.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/20580512
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have the Ceton card? How well does it works with the local Comcast system?


----------



## c3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MKANET* 
Im curious as well. I also want to know the recommended least-painful method to get it provisioned and working. I suspect that we would have to go through a very frustrating process; talking to multiple customer service reps and managers before even getting the card(s) in your hands. Then having to deal with getting it activated.
Just walk into the office and pick up the card. We the TiVo users already trained the Comcast people many years ago.







The first card is free, even for Limited Basic subscribers.


----------



## c3

I was charged $28+tax for the service call to remove the trap blocking channels 707, 709, etc. When I contacted the billing CSR, I was told that the technician installed an amplifier to boost the signal so I could receive those channels, and the charge was removed as a courtesy. BS.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/20580873
> 
> 
> Same thing here in Santa Clara. How do I go about complaining to Comcast? I'm on limited basic, and I can't pick up channel 67. Also, where did KQED 9.1 move? I can still see some of the other sub-channels (9.3, 9.5, etc.).



I have not yet succeeded yet, but I know what not to do:


Do not ever use the word "channel" to refer to anything other than the numbers Comcast uses to index stations. That is the only way they will interpret those numbers. If you call the frequency ID that has clear QAM stations on it a "channel", they will look up that number in their list of Comcast channels find out what station is associated with that number, find it requires a service you aren't paying for and accuse you of trying to get channels without paying for them.


----------



## c3

Like I suggested before, rent a Comcast STB for a couple of days. They have to make it work properly.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20584404
> 
> 
> Like I suggested before, rent a Comcast STB for a couple of days. They have to make it work properly.



I don't have the time to be home on weekdays to deal with the comcast field service people. It took them most of a day and 3 personnel to get cable installed due to their locking device being stuck on at the cable connection point.


I also don't like the idea of dishonestly pretending to order extended basic, only to cancel days later. It would also probably screw up my $25/month limited basic + 1.5 Mb/sec internet deal.


If I can't get them to do the right thing, the right way, I'll do without. I'm not THAT desperate for some foreign language stations where I don't understand the language, and one independent HD station I seldom watch and get OTA anyway.


----------



## c3

You do not need to order Expanded Basic to rent a STB. I have Limited Basic with CableCard. Comcast technicians are available weekends. My trap was removed on a Sunday, with a 2-hour appointment window.


----------



## dondon

This whole thing is just a little silly. What's the rationale for moving to the new frequency anyway? One of the reasons I'm on limited basic is that I don't want an STB or a CableCard.


I saw a recent report where an STB was basically second only to the refrigerator in energy consumption. The combination of an STB and a DVR actually exceeded the energy of a modern Energy Star refrigerator. Most STBs are basically on all the time. Only the front LED display turns off when you hit the off button (if you even have one). At CA power rates, it could be near $2/month in energy costs per TV (we have 4 in the house).


Why were these channels moved? Maybe someone should let KGO and KQED know...it will likely cause me to cut down on the time I watch those stations. Or else I'm going to have to put up an antenna.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20584823
> 
> 
> I also don't like the idea of dishonestly pretending to order extended basic, only to cancel days later. It would also probably screw up my $25/month limited basic + 1.5 Mb/sec internet deal.



You don't need extended basic. If you have limited basic you can get the HD stb box for $2.50 and you can pickup that box and return when ever you want and your bill is prorated to the amount of days you have kept the box.


----------



## dr1394

I'm watching the "Social Network" on Comcast VOD right now. The encoding is truly hideous.


Ron


----------



## miimura

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dr1394* 
I'm watching the "Social Network" on Comcast VOD right now. The encoding is truly hideous.


Ron
Honestly, Ron, you should know better than to subject yourself to that...


- Mike


----------



## Tom Koegel

I was skeptical about the Energy Star rating regarding STBs. Here is the NRDC page, which confirms the report of the poster above. It is somewhat amazing that the boxes don't have any kind of effective sleep mode. Although I suppose there is little incentive for manufacturers and service providers to care about their customers' energy usage, as the market for boxes is so tightly controlled by the provider. I.e., the customer can't really say "I don't want that energy pig Motorola I want an efficient X manufacturer box."

NRDC Report on STBs/DVRs


----------



## Persil

We don't appear to have any 3D channels in the line-up yet. Does anyone know from other areas that already have a 3D channel (e.g. ESPN3D) how Comcast carries them? Are they just 3-packed like regular HD channels? Are they viewable on a regular 2D TV (without the 3D effect) or not?


I'm just curious if this technology becomes mainstream whether it will significantly consume bandwidth because a) the channels themselves may consume disproportionate amounts of bandwidth, and/or b) 2D versions of the channel have to be simulcast for "old-fashioned HD" TV sets (as well as in SD for those jurassic era analog TVs).


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/20600101
> 
> 
> We don't appear to have any 3D channels in the line-up yet. Does anyone know from other areas that already have a 3D channel (e.g. ESPN3D) how Comcast carries them? Are they just 3-packed like regular HD channels? Are they viewable on a regular 2D TV (without the 3D effect) or not?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious if this technology becomes mainstream whether it will significantly consume bandwidth because a) the channels themselves may consume disproportionate amounts of bandwidth, and/or b) 2D versions of the channel have to be simulcast for "old-fashioned HD" TV sets (as well as in SD for those jurassic era analog TVs).



According to the list of stations included with my most recent bill, there are two 3D channels (95127) 897 Xfinity 3D, and 898 ESPN 3D. You will have to pay extra to receive them. You will have to call Comcast to find out how to get them, since this list does not make clear what package includes those stations.


It will be impossible for us to answer the packing question as these stations are encrypted, and those of us with clear QAM tuners can not identify where encrypted station is packed. We can identify which frequency IDs have encrypted stations on them, and how many streams are encoded on a frequency ID, but not what the encrypted stations are (unless Comcast accidentally neglects to encrypt them for a day or two). You could ask Comcast, but don't expect an answer.


----------



## milt9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/20600101
> 
> 
> We don't appear to have any 3D channels in the line-up yet. Does anyone know from other areas that already have a 3D channel (e.g. ESPN3D) how Comcast carries them? Are they just 3-packed like regular HD channels? Are they viewable on a regular 2D TV (without the 3D effect) or not?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious if this technology becomes mainstream whether it will significantly consume bandwidth because a) the channels themselves may consume disproportionate amounts of bandwidth, and/or b) 2D versions of the channel have to be simulcast for "old-fashioned HD" TV sets (as well as in SD for those jurassic era analog TVs).



i am in walnut creek (rossmoor). comcast is connected to all manors. you need hd box to receive 3D. there is no extra charge for 3D. you have to call comcast to have your stb activated for 3D. the comcast channell appears with side by side screen. the ESPN appears as over/ under. there is audio with pics.

milt


----------



## NxNW

Nice outage (here on the peninsula at least) in the middle of the Giants game tonight.


Internet too; had to fire up a "wi fi hotspot" on my phone just to post this.


----------



## NxNW

Just to follow up, I the outage was very localized (basically just my neighborhood). But I was surprised at how well Comcast handles routine outages like this one apparently was.


Just after it happened, I called 800 COMCAST and the system immediately recognized my phone number, looked up my address and the recorded voice told me they ware aware I was in a service interruption area. I never spoke to a live person nor did I need to. They said the issue was expected to be resolved in "2 hours" (which was a totally bogus number it turns out) and they offered to call me back (between 8 am and 9 pm) when the condition was cleared.


This morning by 8 my internet and TV were working again and there were no fewer than three massive cherry picker trucks with flashing lights on my street and sure enough by 9 am I got an automated call saying the service was back up.


----------



## rsra13

It's that time of the year.


Comcast raised prices, my promos ended at the same time, so my bill went from around $180 to $222. Ouch! But yeah, that's for Triple Play or whatever they are calling the package that includes phone, tv and internet.


They made a lot of different/interesting changes. Let me see if I can upload a PDF.


And oh yeah, besides calling, any tips on reducing the price? I guess I need to stop renting the modem, thought about AnyRoom DVR but it seems it's more expensive that my current setup, 2 DVRS and 1 digital box. I have Showtime free right now, ends in August I think, and I need to get HBO by this Sunday, for the True Blood season premiere, and it seems it would be "cheaper" to upgrade my package from HD Preferred to HD Preferred Plus. Oh well.


----------



## rsra13

Here are the new prices/packages.


----------



## miimura

It's interesting to me that they have a separate equipment line for "Limited Basic Only HD Digital Converter $2.50" and "Digital Additional Outlet Service with HD Converter $8.00". I wonder if the hardware is different for the Limited Basic Only one versus the standard HD converter they would give you that can provide all the services and includes the additional digital programming fee. In theory, they could use cheaper hardware because it doesn't have to do decryption.


- Mike


----------



## Persil

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rsra13* 
It's that time of the year.


Comcast raised prices, my promos ended at the same time, so my bill went from around $180 to $222. Ouch! But yeah, that's for Triple Play or whatever they are calling the package that includes phone, tv and internet.


They made a lot of different/interesting changes. Let me see if I can upload a PDF.


And oh yeah, besides calling, any tips on reducing the price? I guess I need to stop renting the modem, thought about AnyRoom DVR but it seems it's more expensive that my current setup, 2 DVRS and 1 digital box. I have Showtime free right now, ends in August I think, and I need to get HBO by this Sunday, for the True Blood season premiere, and it seems it would be "cheaper" to upgrade my package from HD Preferred to HD Preferred Plus. Oh well.
They will put you back on a promo plan if you call. If you don't mind putting on handcuffs for 2 years, a contract rate will be even less.


Not sure there's a benefit to not renting the modem if you're on triple play, because you'll still have to pay the $7 for the eMTA (phone adapter). I don't think you can buy a modem that includes one, or even by your own standalone eMTA. At least you couldn't a year ago when I looked into it.


----------



## Keenan

Got the new price sheets the other day myself and I noticed that nowhere does it say anything about a specific package being required to rent their HD-DVR, the only footnote attached says "Includes HD Technology Fee" what ever the heck that is.


----------



## c3

Router Rental is free?


----------



## dondon

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DAP* 
I don't have the time to be home on weekdays to deal with the comcast field service people. It took them most of a day and 3 personnel to get cable installed due to their locking device being stuck on at the cable connection point.


I also don't like the idea of dishonestly pretending to order extended basic, only to cancel days later. It would also probably screw up my $25/month limited basic + 1.5 Mb/sec internet deal.


If I can't get them to do the right thing, the right way, I'll do without. I'm not THAT desperate for some foreign language stations where I don't understand the language, and one independent HD station I seldom watch and get OTA anyway.
Is this the recommended way of getting back access to the stations that have moved? That is, call and ask for a STB, have it installed (and presumably the trap removed), and then return the STB after a short while? Will this cause any problems?


----------



## c3

Pick up a STB and install it. Tell Comcast that you're not getting the channel(s). Comcast will send a technician to "debug the problem". Return the STB after the issue is resolved. Check your bill to see if you're charged for the service call.


----------



## Keenan

Quote:

Originally Posted by *c3* 
Router Rental is free?
My guess is that any router they rent is likely wireless capable, I'm assuming that's what a "Wireless Gateway" is anyway, and it costs $7 per month.


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/20608637
> 
> 
> Not sure there's a benefit to not renting the modem if you're on triple play, because you'll still have to pay the $7 for the eMTA (phone adapter). I don't think you can buy a modem that includes one, or even by your own standalone eMTA. At least you couldn't a year ago when I looked into it.



Too bad I read this until now. I already ordered a modem. I actually have two modems right now from Comcast, one for telephone and another for Internet, I don't know why. The one for internet is pretty basic of course. They only charge me for one though.


I tried through chat and they didn't offered me anything, LOL. I told them about HBO being included in Preferred Plus and they said they didn't know anything about that, so I'm just going to visit the local office with my current bill to make that change and I guess they should be able to offer me a deal, right?


----------



## scootle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dad2* /forum/post/20552630
> 
> 
> We live in West Berkeley CA, have Comcast limited basic, had great HD picture on the few HD choices available on basic.
> 
> About a week ago started getting dropouts and complete loss of signal from KGO 7.1 through KQED 9.1.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clau* /forum/post/20563703
> 
> 
> I'm in 94087 (Sunnyvale), and my Samsung TV's ATSC tuner can't find channel 7.1 in the last couple of days. It apparently has moved to a different frequency.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/20566085
> 
> 
> I just re-did the channel map on my HDhomerun for my SageTV setup in Los Altos. Here is what I found on RF 67:
> 
> 
> 67-1 KGODT 707
> 
> 67-2 KQEDDT 709
> 
> 67-3 KTEHDT3 189
> 
> 67-7 KGODT2 715
> 
> 67-8 KGODT3 195





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20567462
> 
> 
> This is bad news for those with limited basic filters in their cable. The limited basic filter completely kill frequency IDs 35 to 70 (and damages 71 and 72). Frequency ID 67 is in the bandwidth killed by the limited basic filter.



Sorry about all the quoted messages, but they are all pretty closely related to the common problem. I can also confirm that in 95050 and 95014 Comcast has relocated KGO HD (7-1) and KQED HD (9-1) (among others) out of limited basic range for those of us trying to tune via ClearQAM.


What is odd though, is that here at my condo in 95050 I can pick up channels 36, 38, 42, 65, and 68 (with some subchannels) even though it's supposed to be trapped. That said, I have zero luck here after an auto-scan of tuning 67-1 (KGO HD) or 67-2 (KQED HD) or any of the other 67-x subchannels. I'll check again with my HDHomerun to make sure, but it seems the channels are simply gone.


This whole situation is starting to get annoying enough I might as well just completely ditch Comcast at this point. Losing PBS in HD is a deal breaker for me to bother with any cable service at all. I'll probably try my luck with OTA -- I typically download/torrent broadcast shows as needed anyhow these days since it's so much easier (and no ads!). Honestly, I have to wonder why TVs even have tuners anymore since none of the providers seems to have any inclination to support customers who hate STBs.










I don't suppose there is any legal precedent for losing "public" channels like PBS in HD? It seems odd they are allowed to block channels like KGO and KQED in HD when they are available OTA.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle* /forum/post/20613885
> 
> 
> It seems odd they are allowed to block channels like KGO and KQED in HD when they are available OTA.



Comcast is not blocking those channels, at least not intentionally. You just have to convince Comcast that you're not receiving those channels because of Comcast's distribution network and equipment, not because of your own TV/tuner.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20614102
> 
> 
> Comcast is not blocking those channels, at least not intentionally. You just have to convince Comcast that you're not receiving those channels because of Comcast's distribution network and equipment, not because of your own TV/tuner.



I agree, it's not intentional, it's just sloppy network management.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Interesting that I was able to order HBO ($10 a mo for 6 mo) via the DVR but not cancel Showtime (now at full rate) that way to keep my bill down. And there was no way to cancel it that I could see on the web site. I guess they want me to talk to someone so they can try to sell me something more. Sleazy.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20616454
> 
> 
> Interesting that I was able to order HBO ($10 a mo for 6 mo) via the DVR but not cancel Showtime (now at full rate) that way to keep my bill down. And there was no way to cancel it that I could see on the web site. I guess they want me to talk to someone so they can try to sell me something more. Sleazy.



Oh yeah, that's typical for most providers I believe, DIRECTV does the same thing, you can't cancel anything without actually talking to somebody first.


As far as Comcast goes, I've found it to be rather difficult to even add programming via their websites, in fact their websites in general are pretty crappy in my opinion.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I didn't order off the web site. Last year when I added Showtime they told me on the phone to go to OnDemand and order it. That's what I did to add HBO the other day. It's the Buy option.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/20619861
> 
> 
> I didn't order off the web site. Last year when I added Showtime they told me on the phone to go to OnDemand and order it. That's what I did to add HBO the other day. It's the Buy option.



No Comcast equipment here(other than 3 CableCARDS), so no OnDemand.


----------



## rsra13

So just for closure.


I went to the local San Jose office and right now if you add Auto Pay to your account they give you two premium channels free for 6 months. I think you can choose between HBO, Cinemax and Starz. I chose HBO and Starz.


----------



## Shinnbone

Anyone notice a lot of audio drop outs today? I would constantly lose my center channel audio on ESPN Game of the Week and now on Extreme Makeover Home Edition? Just checking in case I might have a Tivo or AV processor issue.


Thx.

John


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20614102
> 
> 
> Comcast is not blocking those channels, at least not intentionally. You just have to convince Comcast that you're not receiving those channels because of Comcast's distribution network and equipment, not because of your own TV/tuner.



Thanks to this forum I knew what was going on when I lost those channels.


I had a tech come out, and the initial statement was that since I only have limited basic, I was not entitled to receiving any channels in HD.


The filter got removed in any case, and I got the channels back. But I tried searching the comcast website to find out explicitly whether limited basic HD channels were included in the limited basic package, but to no avail. Is there somewhere this is officially stated?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/20624707
> 
> 
> But I tried searching the comcast website to find out explicitly whether limited basic HD channels were included in the limited basic package, but to no avail. Is there somewhere this is officially stated?



There should be a channel list in this month's Comcast bill. If not, there should be at least one in the past year. There is a section for Limited Basic HD channels. Some of the Limited Basic SD channels (1xx) are in thr trap frequency range as well.


----------



## gfbuchanan

The Bill that recently came, show that Limited Basic HD should include all of the OTA HD stations, including KQED and KGO. It also shows the KQED secondary channels as being included. So there should not be a fight.


I was out of town until yesterday. Found the channels missing when I turned on my TV. Came here to see what the problem might be and discovered the problem. Called Comcast yesterday and the CSR wanted to send me a DCP box to fix the problem. I let her schedule it, then said that was not going to fix the problem. So she scheduled a truck roll for me this morning. Tech just called to say he is on his way. We will see what he does.


Greg


----------



## gfbuchanan

Tech showed up on time. I told him the problem and mentioned the notch filter. He pulled it off and tested everything. Now all is good. It was actually a good experience with Comcast Support.


Greg


----------



## Brian Conrad

So do they actually use those filters for anything anymore? I suspect instead of the expense of removing them all they wait until a problem arises from them being on the line.


----------



## gfbuchanan

From what I can see. the filters are no longer needed and should be removed. The only analog signals on my cable are the first 30 or so channels you get with Limited Basic. All other channels are digital. And they encrypt most digital channels, except for the ones allowed to Limited Basic. So no, the filters are no longer needed. The Tech said they are removing them as they get complaints. But I expect it would be expensive for them to remove all of them en mass. In fact, I would guess they don't know for sure which houses have the filters installed.


At any rate, I was successful in getting the filter pulled. One other benefit is that I can now get the digital signal for Discovery, which should be included in the Limited Basic. I lost that several months ago. I don't see any "extra" channels beyond what Limited Basic is supposed to provide.


As suggested by other posters, when you call the CSR, identify the missing channels using the Comcast channel mapping, 707 and 709 in my case. Don't mention the actual cable channel, as they don't know what that is and it varies by headend. My CSR did not seem to know about the movement of the channels into the notch filter area, but when I requested a truck roll, she agreed and scheduled it.


I hope you have a good a luck with this as I did.


Greg


----------



## bender2929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20625087
> 
> 
> There should be a channel list in this month's Comcast bill. If not, there should be at least one in the past year. There is a section for Limited Basic HD channels. Some of the Limited Basic SD channels (1xx) are in thr trap frequency range as well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20637028
> 
> 
> The Bill that recently came, show that Limited Basic HD should include all of the OTA HD stations, including KQED and KGO. It also shows the KQED secondary channels as being included. So there should not be a fight.



I attempted to get a clarification from a CSR on the issue with the channel list, and the response was that Limited Basic HD was a separate package I would need to purchase. Since I subscribe only to Limited Basic, that was all I was entitled to, whether I get those HD channels or not.


Now, we all know that's not really the case.


I guess part of the reason it's not clear is they would love to upsell some services.


When I first contacted comcast to schedule a tech visit because of missing channels, the rep said it was because of the government's digital TV transition and I would need to subscribe to their digital cable package and get a set top box!


----------



## robingo88

hi all - been silent for a while but need to tap into the collective wisdom.


for the last couple of years i've been on a 24 month HD Premiere Triple Play plan here in San Jose that included "High Speed Internet" (Blast, I think).


my download has always been approx 30M and my upload was for the longest time 10M but dropped down to 7.5 about 4 months ago (not a huge deal)


today i got a call from Comcast sales telling me my plan is up at the end of the month and i can get a new plan that is similar for about $10 more but it will have slower internet (he said 20M down and 4M up)


i do lots of streaming media (netflix and hulu and big file transfers to and from an ftp site for my blog) and don't really want to lose 1/3 of my download speeds or half of my upload speeds.


but i can't figure out exactly what i have now and how to keep it (i don't want to go to the 50M down)


any advice?

many thanks!

robin


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bender2929* /forum/post/20638669
> 
> 
> I attempted to get a clarification from a CSR on the issue with the channel list, and the response was that Limited Basic HD was a separate package I would need to purchase. Since I subscribe only to Limited Basic, that was all I was entitled to, whether I get those HD channels or not.



The CSR is probably trained that to get HD, you need an Xfinity HD box, along with an HDTV. We all know that a clear QAM tuner will get the local HD stations. It is just trying to convince the CSR that you need a truck roll. The one I talked to seemed to have the attitude that if I want a truck roll, she will schedule it. If it is not Comcast problem, I pay for the roll. If it is Comcast problem needing onsite tech, then the roll is free. At least that is the impression I got.


I don't know if they charge extra for Limited Basic HD. They may put the add on of about $8.00 for the HD box if you subscribe.


I do know that I was on their web site today, considering moving up to Digital Starter. On the configuration page after selecting the package, it asked how many TVs I would have that get HD without a box, and then wanted $14 each as a one time attachment fee. Isn't that just specia l







. While on the site, a CSR popped up and asked if s/he could help. I asked a few questions about the introductory offer, but s/he would not give it to me, as I am an existing customer. And the $29.99/month package is only for new customers, who purchase online. Or so it says.


Greg


----------



## c3

At least one of the Limited Basic SD channels is also blocked, so you don't need to mention HD at all.


----------



## tranle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* 
...

I don't know if they charge extra for Limited Basic HD. They may put the add on of about $8.00 for the HD box if you subscribe.

...

Greg
For Limited Basic, the HD box is now $2.50 per box, there is no additional outlet fee like they used to do.


If you have one of the non basic subscription the same box will cost bit more than $8.0.


As for internet connection independently of how fast you download you are still capped to 250GB per month (unless you go for the business account).


----------



## zooey91

(I also posted to the 3416 forum, but there isn't much activity there so I'll try here as well; sorry about the double post):


I moved this week and took my cable box with me (supposedly saved some $$, and keep my stored shows).


The problem is the few things I had set to tape. They show "to be announced," as one would expect when the guide hasn't been updated yet. Problem is, they still do long after the guide has been updated, and when the time comes the TV starts taping a non-existent channel.


This wouldn't be much of an issue if I could just go in and cancel the scheduled recordings, but there isn't any cancel option.


I thought DVR Manager (Xfinity) might be the way to go, but that isn't even showing all the things I set to record after the move.


Suggestions?


Jim


----------



## Barovelli

zooey91 - has the box been reinitialized for your new area yet? If you moved to a new Headend it needs it


Usually all it takes, it will not erase recordings.


----------



## zooey91

Yes.


I got the answer from the 3416 forum: "Highlight [the "To Be Announced" recording], press GUIDE to go to its place in the guide, then press RECORD. You'll be presented with the prompts to set a manual recording on the same station for the same slot.


Go ahead and do that, and the manual recording will supersede the "To Be Announced" entry in your scheduled recordings. You can then delete it, or you can edit its padding and its repetition settings."


Note that when I went through this process the only choices were channel "0" with no title, but it did work, cumbersome as it was.


----------



## wwu123

I have Digital Starter and a Tivo Premiere HD box as my cable box for my one primary TV. When I signed up, they also gave me a Motorola SD box for the same TV so that I could access On-Demand - thus I pay no HD or add'l outlet fees since it is for the primary TV.


The SD box has only coax out or composite out. However, I'd like to put a Google Revue inline with it so I can overlay web browsing and the Google TV interface, but it requires HDMI in and out, meaning the cable box needs to provide HDMI out. Does Comcast have a SD box that will provide HDMI out; e.g. can the Motorola HD boxes be authorized for only the SD channels, while my Tivo Premiere's cablecard is still authorized for the HD channels? I don't want to start paying a monthly HD access fee.


(As to why I don't put the Google TV inline with the Tivo Premiere instead, there are already handshaking issues with having the AV receiver and Tivo Premiere inline, so adding yet one more HDMI device to the chain seems sure to collapse that house of cards...)


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/20673079
> 
> 
> I have Digital Starter and a Tivo Premiere HD box as my cable box for my one primary TV. When I signed up, they also gave me a Motorola SD box for the same TV so that I could access On-Demand - thus I pay no HD or add'l outlet fees since it is for the primary TV.
> 
> 
> The SD box has only coax out or composite out. However, I'd like to put a Google Revue inline with it so I can overlay web browsing and the Google TV interface, but it requires HDMI in and out, meaning the cable box needs to provide HDMI out. Does Comcast have a SD box that will provide HDMI out; e.g. can the Motorola HD boxes be authorized for only the SD channels, while my Tivo Premiere's cablecard is still authorized for the HD channels? I don't want to start paying a monthly HD access fee.
> 
> 
> (As to why I don't put the Google TV inline with the Tivo Premiere instead, there are already handshaking issues with having the AV receiver and Tivo Premiere inline, so adding yet one more HDMI device to the chain seems sure to collapse that house of cards...)




Yes, there actually is a box that Comcast uses as a SD box that provides a HDMI output. The PACE RNG110 is used as both an HD and SD, the capabilty to get HD on the box is all based on the billing codes. If you have the $8 HD access fee on your account you get the HD channels. If you don't have the fee the box works fine, the 700 channel range just has a message that says" call 1800 comcast to order HD service". So because of that, they're deployed as SD boxes all the time.


Now actually getting that a hold of that particular box maybe a little tricky as it is always hard to get a particular model cable box from Comcast. Probably stopping by the cable store is where you should start


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwu123* /forum/post/20673079
> 
> 
> I have Digital Starter and a Tivo Premiere HD box as my cable box for my one primary TV. When I signed up, they also gave me a Motorola SD box for the same TV so that I could access On-Demand - thus I pay no HD or add'l outlet fees since it is for the primary TV.
> 
> 
> The SD box has only coax out or composite out. However, I'd like to put a Google Revue inline with it so I can overlay web browsing and the Google TV interface, but it requires HDMI in and out, meaning the cable box needs to provide HDMI out. Does Comcast have a SD box that will provide HDMI out; e.g. can the Motorola HD boxes be authorized for only the SD channels, while my Tivo Premiere's cablecard is still authorized for the HD channels? I don't want to start paying a monthly HD access fee.
> 
> 
> (As to why I don't put the Google TV inline with the Tivo Premiere instead, there are already handshaking issues with having the AV receiver and Tivo Premiere inline, so adding yet one more HDMI device to the chain seems sure to collapse that house of cards...)



I would try putting the Google device on the Tivo line if that is primarily where you want it. It doesn't cost anything to try it out. You may find that the Google thing actually handshakes better for whatever weird reason. I think the HDMI interface can only be point to point, so it's really 2 separate HDMI circuits. It's not like the Google device puts an extra load on the existing link.


----------



## howardwang

Hmm, my STB stop listing channels from 34 to about 100 (well, there are a couple like 41 and 77), but like Spike, USA, Food Net, etc., standard def channels are all missing now. It's not that I select the channel and they don't come up, my HD cable box just stop showing them as channels that can be selected. I key it in via the remote and it jumps to the nearest channel that is still listed.


Anyone else see this? In Sunnyvale, 94086.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *howardwang* /forum/post/20701500
> 
> 
> Hmm, my STB stop listing channels from 34 to about 100 (well, there are a couple like 41 and 77), but like Spike, USA, Food Net, etc., standard def channels are all missing now. It's not that I select the channel and they don't come up, my HD cable box just stop showing them as channels that can be selected. I key it in via the remote and it jumps to the nearest channel that is still listed.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this? In Sunnyvale, 94086.



The STB channel listing is controlled by Comcast so if you are like me have only basic subscription then those channel does not get downloaded to your STB and it will not tune to channel it does not know about.


But if you have a PC or a TV with a QAM tuner it will pick up all the non encrypted QAM.


If you have a Standard subscription or better then you should call / chat with comcast support and ask them to send a reset to your comcast STB. I even think that they have now a web page to do it without talking to anybody.


----------



## howardwang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/20702706
> 
> 
> The STB channel listing is controlled by Comcast so if you are like me have only basic subscription then those channel does not get downloaded to your STB and it will not tune to channel it does not know about.
> 
> 
> But if you have a PC or a TV with a QAM tuner it will pick up all the non encrypted QAM.
> 
> 
> If you have a Standard subscription or better then you should call / chat with comcast support and ask them to send a reset to your comcast STB. I even think that they have now a web page to do it without talking to anybody.



Thanks for the info.


Hmm, I do have a standard subscription, but I get lots of listings of channels that I can't tune into. Like all of the channels 100 - 999, HBO, etc.


I was wondering if something changed throughout the system, but I guess not.


Thanks again.


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone else get a message about WGN-HD moving to, I believe, channel 775 later this month? More importantly, does this mean anything beyond a simple change?


----------



## juancmjr

I was watching HDNet yesterday evening and had an SD channel cut in for about a minute. Anyone else have something like that happen?


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20643676
> 
> 
> At least one of the Limited Basic SD channels is also blocked, so you don't need to mention HD at all.



Which SD station(s) were also blocked?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon* /forum/post/20707698
> 
> 
> Which SD station(s) were also blocked?



At least one of the PBS channels 18x or 19x, I think, which shares the same RF channel as 707 and 709. Just go through the Limited Basic SD digital channels. There aren't that many.


----------



## cwerdna

I'm considering either DirecTV or Comcast for where I'm moving to in a few days.


Can anyone comment on the picture quality between the two for both SD and HD channels? (I came from Verizon FiOS but then my area got transitioned to Frontier.)


Long ago (prior to 04), the analog SD at the place where I'm moving to was TERRIBLE. (The place had the old A/B cable system and was on Gill Cable then a bunch of folks then finally Comcast...)


It's a tough call for me as I love TiVo and have a lifetime TiVo HD for which I'd rent a CableCARD if I went w/Comcast vs. having it do nothing and having to use D*'s DVR (HR24?).


edit: I've ended up signing up for Comcast and am waiting for the CableCARD and cable modem to be sent to me. We'll see how it is. At least w/Comcast, I have no service commitment so if the PQ sucks, I'll switch to D*.


The cost of D* + Comcast Internet wasn't that different than Comcast for TV + Internet.


----------



## dk2463

I keep seeing items about the new Spectrum service and the Pace RNG 210N. Anyone have information as to when San Francisco will get this?


thanks in advance


----------



## montyward

Anybody else notice that Discovery HD audio is off? It says Dolby Digital but I am getting too much out of the surround speakers (all narration/dialogue). This is the only channel I have noticed it on. It is like the audio is routed to the wrong channels. It is not my receiver either.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Comcast will be adding an HD channel for KCSM, the San Mateo PBS station. (Well it is not really a PBS as they have dropped that affilation and are now an independent public service station.) Don't remember what channel they said it would be on, but it is supposed to come up sometime before the end of July, by this weekend, I think. Not sure if this is why WGN was moved.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20706295
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a message about WGN-HD moving to, I believe, channel 775 later this month? More importantly, does this mean anything beyond a simple change?


----------



## jasonander

My TiVos got an update today moving WGN-HD to 775 and adding KCSM-HD where WGN-HD used to reside.


But Comcast hasn't pushed the update here so now the guide data is incorrect.










It's funny because usually TiVo gets these updates a few days, if not weeks, late. This is the first time I've seen an update happen early. I don't know which side dropped the ball here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20745210
> 
> 
> Comcast will be adding an HD channel for KCSM, the San Mateo PBS station. (Well it is not really a PBS as they have dropped that affilation and are now an independent public service station.) Don't remember what channel they said it would be on, but it is supposed to come up sometime before the end of July, by this weekend, I think. Not sure if this is why WGN was moved.
> 
> 
> Greg


----------



## gfbuchanan

KCSM ran an announcement on Monday that they would be up in HD on Friday. They did not say what channel they would be on, however. Anyway since it is supposed to happen on Friday, maybe Tivo is only a few hours early.


KCSM is on analog channel 17, so it makes sense that Comcast put it at 717 to fit in with the other HD channel numbers.


BTW, I was channel surfing on Comcast in Ann Arbor, Michigan, and their channel structure is a mess. HD channels all over the place and local channels spread across the channel numbers. It made me appreciate the channel numbering that Comcast has chosen to use out here. It actually makes some sense.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonander* /forum/post/20749580
> 
> 
> My TiVos got an update today moving WGN-HD to 775 and adding KCSM-HD where WGN-HD used to reside.
> 
> 
> But Comcast hasn't pushed the update here so now the guide data is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because usually TiVo gets these updates a few days, if not weeks, late. This is the first time I've seen an update happen early. I don't know which side dropped the ball here.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20749640
> 
> 
> KCSM ran an announcement on Monday that they would be up in HD on Friday. They did not say what channel they would be on, however. Anyway since it is supposed to happen on Friday, maybe Tivo is only a few hours early.



The announcement from KCSM is here .


----------



## gfbuchanan

aforkosh, thanks for the link.


So it is Friday morning, and as advertised, KCSM HD Digital signal is now up on channel 717. The signal is 720P. The analog signal on channel 17 is now OTA. The interactive guide also has KCSM on 717. Let's hope they start actually broadcasting some HD content.


Interestingly, while the KCSM announcement talks about moving to a digital signal, KCSM has had a digital SD channel on Comcast for some time at 91.4.


Finally, the KCSM announcement mentions that Comcast will be removing all analog signals in SF Bay area once they finish in Sacramento. Guess they will be offering free DTA's for all those with only, analog only, TV? Is that what they are doing in Sacramento?


Greg


----------



## c3

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* 
So it is Friday morning,
Today is Thursday.


----------



## bobby94928

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* 
So it is Friday morning,
Quote:

Originally Posted by *c3* 
Today is Thursday.








Maybe he's vacationing in Australia.....


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/20751386
> 
> 
> Today is Thursday.



Oops! Wait! What??? It't not Friday yet? What month is this? What year? Boy ever since we retired, I have trouble keeping the days of the week straight.










While I am not in Australia, it would be fun to go back.










Greg


----------



## TPeterson

Congratulations and thanks to Comcast on getting the KCSM transition done correctly for us clear-QAM tuner users! The new digital feed is on--duh--_rf channel 17_, just where the old analog one was, but it now includes all three KCSM OTA subchannels as well as PSIP IDs for them of--duh--60.1, 60.2, and 60.3, just as they have OTA! Color me "happy camper".


----------



## miimura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/20764282
> 
> 
> Congratulations and thanks to Comcast on getting the KCSM transition done correctly for us clear-QAM tuner users! The new digital feed is on--duh--_rf channel 17_, just where the old analog one was, but it now includes all three KCSM OTA subchannels as well as PSIP IDs for them of--duh--60.1, 60.2, and 60.3, just as they have OTA! Color me "happy camper".



Wow, that is the most oddly logical Comcast channel configuration I've ever seen. I think a DTA will still pull KCSM 17 from 91-4 though.


- Mike


----------



## cgould

I got a new HDTV, which is receiving broadcast networks ok in clear QAM, but I really miss my Tivo guide etc on it, and not able to easily watch shows recorded on the main TV... so pondering a new Tivo Premiere for that set, or perhaps a comcast STB... I got a free DTA, but what a waste on 42" HDTV










However, I'm unclear what Comcast would charge me for that?

I have digital starter + digital classic (expanded basic plus lowest digital service..)


Anyone have two HD Tivos on their comcast, w/ no comcast equipment? What do they charge for that now?


I did chat w/ a CSR, tempting fate and more confusion







and here's basically what they said...


- $8/mo for adding a Comcast HD STB (no DVR)

- $16/mo for adding a Comcast HD-DVR STD

- $1.10/mo for adding another cablecard device (eg tivo; Tivo would charge $15/mo subscription, so about the same)...

this is really confusing, since it's not "another cablecard in same device", it's ANOTHER device, but they don't seem to get that?


- But, they said there is some $10/mo house HD service fee, if I get extra HD "stuff", so everything is $10 more... ??

When does this HD service fee kick in? Only when you have an HD device from comcast?

Might I be able to get away w/ the tivo box, as it's not "HD equipment" ?


I'm also kind of waiting to see what happens re the rumors earlier about Comcast/Xfinity rolling out On-Demand compatible Tivo Premieres, I did ask, she said not available yet... wonder what they'd charge for that...

the ideal for me would be just the "tivo review" aka the guide/streaming-only remote box, no DVR storage, but that's not for a while yet, and probably only would work w/ the coming "Q" 4-tuner box, or maybe a Premiere, I only have the old but trusty original Series3 HD tivo...


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/20799578
> 
> 
> Anyone have two HD Tivos on their comcast, w/ no comcast equipment? What do they charge for that now?



We do at our house. We have the Digital Starter with the standard "free" equipment that came when they did the digital changeover (1 digital converter (SD) + 2 DTA's) plus we have 2 TiVo's and an M-Card cablecard in each.


The add-on charges are 2 x $1.10 for the 2 cablecards but then we get a 2 x $2.50 credit for the 2 TiVo's - "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment."


I believe the $10 HD fee they're talking about is if you get the add-on HD Package which gives you the HD versions of the non-premium cable networks (Discovery, History, ESPN, ESPN2, Travel, Food, etc). We just recently added that package and it's $10/month.


When we added the HD Package, they did ask if we wanted to get an HD STB, but I forgot how much they were going to charge since we didn't want one anyhow.


Of course, I should probably point out that it wouldn't be surprising that you may get a different answer from others as it seems Comcast isn't exactly consistent in their billing even if you're in the same ZIP. *shrug*


----------



## pdp76

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kirby34* 
We do at our house. We have the Digital Starter with the standard "free" equipment that came when they did the digital changeover (1 digital converter (SD) + 2 DTA's) plus we have 2 TiVo's and an M-Card cablecard in each.


The add-on charges are 2 x $1.10 for the 2 cablecards but then we get a 2 x $2.50 credit for the 2 TiVo's - "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment."


I believe the $10 HD fee they're talking about is if you get the add-on HD Package which gives you the HD versions of the non-premium cable networks (Discovery, History, ESPN, ESPN2, Travel, Food, etc). We just recently added that package and it's $10/month.


When we added the HD Package, they did ask if we wanted to get an HD STB, but I forgot how much they were going to charge since we didn't want one anyhow.


Of course, I should probably point out that it wouldn't be surprising that you may get a different answer from others as it seems Comcast isn't exactly consistent in their billing even if you're in the same ZIP. *shrug*
This is pretty spot on for me as well. The only difference is I don't have a TiVo but I do have one TV with CableCard support, and Comcast basically let me rent the one CableCard for free. We do have the HD-STB (no DVR) and the $8/mo fee is what we pay.


Other than that, we do have the 2x DTAs too, though I only use one on a small bedroom TV. Oh, and just FYI, since we got the HD-STB, we didn't get a SD-STB... the $8/no fee is basically an "upgrade" to the HD-STB. And yes, this $8 is on top of the $10 HD fee. They really like to nickel and dime you!


----------



## hiker

Here's the Comcast FAQ on CableCARD


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdp76* /forum/post/20800117
> 
> 
> This is pretty spot on for me as well. The only difference is I don't have a TiVo but I do have one TV with CableCard support, and Comcast basically let me rent the one CableCard for free. We do have the HD-STB (no DVR) and the $8/mo fee is what we pay.
> 
> 
> Other than that, we do have the 2x DTAs too, though I only use one on a small bedroom TV. Oh, and just FYI, since we got the HD-STB, we didn't get a SD-STB... the $8/no fee is basically an "upgrade" to the HD-STB. And yes, this $8 is on top of the $10 HD fee. They really like to nickel and dime you!



Thanks...

checking my bill, and comcast's asinine website,

it looks like I have digital starter for $65, which seems like most all analog channels (expanded basic) plus most all the digital channels, but NOT any HD channels (the new digital starter.)

Then I have Digital Classic, which is I think the old package, it is $18.

I can't tell what that gives me on top of Digital starter... I think it basically gives me the HD channels?? so hard to tell...


so, seems like maybe I could switch down to 'regular' Digital Starter for same $65, add "HD service" for those channels for $10, and dump Digital Classic, and save $8!

I could use that for an HD STB, or actually, I suppose the first HD STB should be included with the HD service $10/mo fee... since with my Tivo I am not using ANY STBs, SD or HD... then I just pay the $1.10 for 2 cablecards in the Tivo, and it SHOULD still receive all the HD channels as well (since it's per household.)


So, I should, I think, be able to get all the same channels, plus an HD STB, and still save $8/mo!

That is, unless I'm totally confused, or Comcast totally screws up the order and breaks all my current setup...

it's probably worth a shot. I'll try it next month maybe and let folks know.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgould* /forum/post/20804577
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> checking my bill, and comcast's asinine website,
> 
> it looks like I have digital starter for $65, which seems like most all analog channels (expanded basic) plus most all the digital channels, but NOT any HD channels (the new digital starter.)
> 
> Then I have Digital Classic, which is I think the old package, it is $18.
> 
> I can't tell what that gives me on top of Digital starter... I think it basically gives me the HD channels?? so hard to tell...
> 
> 
> so, seems like maybe I could switch down to 'regular' Digital Starter for same $65, add "HD service" for those channels for $10, and dump Digital Classic, and save $8!
> 
> I could use that for an HD STB, or actually, I suppose the first HD STB should be included with the HD service $10/mo fee... since with my Tivo I am not using ANY STBs, SD or HD... then I just pay the $1.10 for 2 cablecards in the Tivo, and it SHOULD still receive all the HD channels as well (since it's per household.)
> 
> 
> So, I should, I think, be able to get all the same channels, plus an HD STB, and still save $8/mo!
> 
> That is, unless I'm totally confused, or Comcast totally screws up the order and breaks all my current setup...
> 
> it's probably worth a shot. I'll try it next month maybe and let folks know.



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Digital Classic package is the old one that basically bumps you up to what is now known as Digital Preferred. Also, I'm fairly sure that the price difference between the current Digital Starter and Digital Preferred packages is less than $18 so you may have been actually been paying a couple bucks extra per month than you would if you just had Digital Preferred.


Anyhow, what Digital Classic should be giving you are extra cable channels on top of Digital Starter like Discovery Health, Military History Channel, ESPN News, ESPN Classic, plus a bunch of the sports networks like Big Ten, NBA, NFL, NHL, MLB, plus other stuff like the Encore channels, Disney XD, etc.


If you watch any of those extra channels, you won't want to drop Digital Classic because you won't get them back by just adding the HD Package.


Also, be aware that an HD STB is *NOT* included with the HD Package - there's a separate monthly fee for the box.


That being said, if you get the HD STB you won't be saving that $8 you thought you would. Though, you should be getting a $2.50/mo credit since you already have one TiVo in your house.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirby34* /forum/post/20799681
> 
> 
> The add-on charges are 2 x $1.10 for the 2 cablecards but then we get a 2 x $2.50 credit for the 2 TiVo's - "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment."



That's what we get as well, we've got 2 TiVo premiers.


Its a lot better than it used to be, I used to get charged for the second card in each machine (when I had series 3s which needed 2 cards), and then an additional outlet fee on top of that.


----------



## wintertime

I just involuntarily joined the 21st century; my trusty Trinitron developed a fatal tube problem, so I bought a refurbished 32" Sharp Aquos HDTV from my TV guy to hold me until I decide what to do permanently. Work has been slow the past couple of years, so I'm still trying to hold off on completely redoing my video system with HD cable and satellite boxes.


I figured as long as I now had something with an ATSC tuner, I might as well see what I could get from my Comcast coax without an HD cable box. So I spent a few hours this weekend checking the channels and trying to figure out what each one is.


A few questions:


* How come none of the listings on Silicon Dust match what I'm seeing? Do their boxes perhaps assign different channel numbers than my Aquos does? For example, I see lots of mentions of channels in the 700s on those lists, but the highest channel I can view is in the 200s.


* What's with the repetition? I'm getting KQED-SD on both 9.6 and 209.1; KICU on both 36.1 and 236.1.


* Is there any logic to the channel assignments? For example, most of the local broadcast stations are on their normal channel numbers, with the digital HD feed right next to the analog feed (e.g. KGO analog on 7 and HD on 7.1). But KOFY analog is on 13 but its SD digital version is on 62.1.


* Why does the tuner detect a bunch of empty channels? Are they ones that have a signal on them, but the signal is scrambled so the tuner can't display it?


* I can understand getting two channels with the same number (e.g. 36.1) OTA where I might be in the range of two different stations, but how does that happen on cable? I set them not to display, but am still curious where they came from.


Thanks in advance for any answers to these questions!


Patty


----------



## TPeterson

Patty, evidently your Aquos is displaying the virtual channel numbers that Comcast has assigned to the clear QAM channels. For whatever reason, they're using the OTA v.c. for most of the broadcast stations rather than the 7xx numbers that they use for the HD channels in their own STB and guide listings. But they use their own 2xx numbers for the digital duplicates of the old analog channels that they still carry.


The Silicon Dust listings show both the actual rf channel and subchannel as well as the Comcast guide numbers for reference.


Yes, the blank channels are the scrambled ones.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> A few questions:
> 
> 
> * How come none of the listings on Silicon Dust match what I'm seeing? Do their boxes perhaps assign different channel numbers than my Aquos does? For example, I see lots of mentions of channels in the 700s on those lists, but the highest channel I can view is in the 200s.



I don't use Silicon Dust, so not sure. But they may be listing the physical channel, and your TV is displaying the Logical Channel. Not all channels have a logical channel in their stream. In that case, the TV's usually display the physical channel.



> Quote:
> * What's with the repetition? I'm getting KQED-SD on both 9.6 and 209.1; KICU on both 36.1 and 236.1.



KQED frequently broadcasts the same signal on several of their stations. Especially at night. So sometimes 9.6 and 209.1 will have the same feed, and sometimes it is different. 9.6 is the old KQED Life channel. 209.1 is the SD version of the main KQED 9.1 channel.


You will find that many channels are repeated. the 2xx.1 channels are the SD versions of the stations HD signals. That is, 209.1 is the SD version of 9.1. 205.1 is the SD version of the HD 5.1, etc. Comcast was nice enough to supply a logical channel number for those SD channels to put them into the 200-299 range. So if you know the old OTA channel number for a station (say 2 for Fox KTVU), you can find the SD version of that station on 202. They moved NBC from cable channel 3 to 211.1 to match it's OTA channel alignment.



> Quote:
> * Is there any logic to the channel assignments? For example, most of the local broadcast stations are on their normal channel numbers, with the digital HD feed right next to the analog feed (e.g. KGO analog on 7 and HD on 7.1). But KOFY analog is on 13 but its SD digital version is on 62.1.



You have identified part of the "logic". The analog versions are on their old cable channels (2, 3, 5 etc), the Digital HD versions for most are on the logical channel number corresponding to their OTA channel (2.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, 11.1 etc), and the Digital SD stations are on their OTA channel number, but moved into the 200 range (202.1, 205.1, etc). Note that KNTV-NBC is on channel 3 analog, 11.1 HD and 211.1 SD.


Unfortunately, not all channels include a logical channel in their data streams, so you get the odd ones, like KOFY.



> Quote:
> * Why does the tuner detect a bunch of empty channels? Are they ones that have a signal on them, but the signal is scrambled so the tuner can't display it?



Yes, that is why.



> Quote:
> * I can understand getting two channels with the same number (e.g. 36.1) OTA where I might be in the range of two different stations, but how does that happen on cable? I set them not to display, but am still curious where they came from.



Not sure about this one. I don't see two channels with the same number on my headend.


Comcast does not seem to worry too much about folks that use the built-in tuners on their TVs. They want you to use their Set Top Box, which gives you consistent channel numbering. They have made some effort to help, by including the Logical Channel number stream in the HD channels for most channels, and by adding logical channels for the SD versions to move them into the 200 range. But they don't do this for all stations.


At some point in the near future, all of the analog channels will disappear.


The downside of using the built-in QAM tuner for digital cable is that Comcast tends to move channels around frequently. So one day the channel you want to watch may be on a very different channel. They don't announce this. You just have to search to find it again.


Greg


----------



## russwong

Just thought I would share that I purchased an HDHomeRun Prime.


I've been a Limited Basic customer with HD addon grandfathered from years and years ago. I have 2 HD cable boxes.


With the HDHomeRun Prime I added a cablecard. I was able to just walk in and get a self install "kit", it was just a cable card.


My bill was about $36 after taxes ($23.30 limited basic, $2.50 for HD Equip and, $8 for additional HD outlet)


Since Comcast has been removing everything from ClearQAM and now I can possibly use my media center to record encrypted channels on it, I've upped my cable package, but I'm on a 12 month contract to get this pricing. After 12 months, I'm not sure what I'm going to do, as I just don't think it's right to pay so much (greater than $50 a month) for TV.


New bill is supposed to be about $54 ($30 digital starter promo, $10 for first HD box, $8 for second hd box, $1.50 for cable card).


I don't see why I had to pay more for the HD boxes, since they didn't change my boxes or anything when I moved from Limited Basic with HD to digital classic with HD.


I haven't been successful getting the CC to work with the HDHomeRun Prime, but I think it's a Comcast provisioning issue.


Anyways, thought I would share.


Russ


----------



## Keenan

Don't have an answer on the different box costs, might be associated with the promo price on Digital Starter, but I thought Comcast stopped charging for extra outlets?


Please let us know when you get that CC-equipped HDHomeRun working, I've been waiting for those to finally become a reality, I'm hoping it works as advertised.


----------



## CTEL08

we've been OTA only for the past year or so, but with college football season approaching, comcasts $39.99/mo offer looked pretty good, and with the pac 12 network launching next year, going back to cable would have been inevitable for me anyways...


originally we ordered one hd box and one cablecard to go in our tivo


the cable box was great, however trying to get all the channels i was paying for on the tivo was a complete clusterflub. reading how comcast has mostly failed on pairing with tivos, i called up their 800# and said i wanted their DVR for free, no monthly charges, or else it wasnt worth the hassle of keeping the service and going thru multiple tech visits to maybe or maybe not get things working. and the guy agreed so i picked up their dvr, easy as pie, alls well that ends and all that.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Silicon Dust has a forum on their site where you can find many answers to issues. I was an early adopter and have the libraries and software both on Linux and Windows machines. You can do a scan with the software and dump it to a text file. I do that occasionally to catch any changes. I also run a python script that parses that for tunable channels. Until I got a 3416 I used my computers as DVRs for shows. Aren't the basic broadcast HD channels always open? I mean they would need a fairly complex filter to keep those from working. SD is the exception nowadays not HD though they still seem to be stuck in the past and treating SD as the rule.


----------



## wintertime

Thanks to those who helped clarify the QAM situation for me. I think I'll go ahead and block out a bunch of the channels. If one I watch disappears at some point, I'll go looking for information on the Silicon Dust website or this forum before trying a complete rescan.


BTW, those of you who have HD HomeRun systems, could you maybe suggest to SD that they tweak their software to include the date and time in their data dumps? The only way I can tell that some of the channel listings for my area are fairly recent is because they show KTEH as KQEH, and that only changed a couple of months ago. Otherwise, I have no way of telling when the channel listing information was generated. I appreciate the data they provide, but as others have pointed out, Comcast is constantly moving channels around, so it would be very helpful to know which listings are the most up to date.



Patty


----------



## garypen

Is this new (to me, anyway) two-year commitment that Comcast now has tied to their promo prices negotiable in any way? IOW, has anybody successfully signed up for new service at the promo price without having to commit?


I may need to go with Comcast temporarily, beginning in November, until Dish releases its MRV solution. But, it will probably be less than a six month period, let alone two years.


I'd hate to pay their full, are-you-out-of-your-friggin-mind prices. And, I don't wanna be locked in to two years. I used to count on Comcast for short-term service at promo prices. I guess those days are gone?


----------



## TPeterson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wintertime* 
BTW, those of you who have HD HomeRun systems, could you maybe suggest to SD that they tweak their software to include the date and time in their data dumps? The only way I can tell that some of the channel listings for my area are fairly recent is because they show KTEH as KQEH, and that only changed a couple of months ago. Otherwise, I have no way of telling when the channel listing information was generated. I appreciate the data they provide, but as others have pointed out, Comcast is constantly moving channels around, so it would be very helpful to know which listings are the most up to date.
Patty, S.D.'s server is continually updating the channel scans by ZIP code so they're never really out of date--but they do sometimes have bogus data from some customers who've made erroneous entries of guide numbers or station IDs. Comcast is not "constantly moving channels around". They're free to move stuff whenever they like, of course, since their own STB can be updated trivially to match a new lineup, but over the past 4-5 years there has been less than one shuffling per year on average on my headend, usually involving only the non-OTA channels. It's actually a fairly minor nuisance.


----------



## CTEL08

Quote:

Originally Posted by *garypen* 
Is this new (to me, anyway) two-year commitment that Comcast now has tied to their promo prices negotiable in any way? IOW, has anybody successfully signed up for new service at the promo price without having to commit?


I may need to go with Comcast temporarily, beginning in November, until Dish releases its MRV solution. But, it will probably be less than a six month period, let alone two years.


I'd hate to pay their full, are-you-out-of-your-friggin-mind prices. And, I don't wanna be locked in to two years. I used to count on Comcast for short-term service at promo prices. I guess those days are gone?


when i called into sign up, i was offered


a) $39.99/mo for the first year, $63.99/mo for the second year

b) $44.99/mo for 6 months, no contract


this is for their digital preferred tv service only, no phone or internet bundled in.


----------



## garypen

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CTEL08* 
when i called into sign up, i was offered


a) $39.99/mo for the first year, $63.99/mo for the second year

b) $44.99/mo for 6 months, no contract


this is for their digital preferred tv service only, no phone or internet bundled in.
Thanks! $45/mo w/no commit sounds perfect. Now, I just gotta get them to throw in HBO for 3 months!


----------



## Brian Conrad

There was also a tool posted here some time back that would read the channel where Comcast keeps the channel map. I've used it a number several times. I think the last I checked that map was still on the same channel and sub channel. It can be very useful. The tool is called scte65scan.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Maybe in San Carlos they only move the channels once a year. But here in Cupertino, about every two months I have to re-scan with my OnAir tuner to find some channels that have moved. Granted, they don't move all of them. But they move some, or maybe just change the PSIP info. But for whatever reason, I have to re-scan about every two months.


Greg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TPeterson* 
Patty, S.D.'s server is continually updating the channel scans by ZIP code so they're never really out of date--but they do sometimes have bogus data from some customers who've made erroneous entries of guide numbers or station IDs. Comcast is not "constantly moving channels around". They're free to move stuff whenever they like, of course, since their own STB can be updated trivially to match a new lineup, but over the past 4-5 years there has been less than one shuffling per year on average on my headend, usually involving only the non-OTA channels. It's actually a fairly minor nuisance.


----------



## joeblough

did we lose kqed-HD on clearQAM? i can't seem to find it. recordings stopped working a few days ago. the silicon dust lineup server still shows it on 2 physical channels in my zipcode but i can't see it there.


thanks


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20927832
> 
> 
> did we lose kqed-HD on clearQAM? i can't seem to find it. recordings stopped working a few days ago. the silicon dust lineup server still shows it on 2 physical channels in my zipcode but i can't see it there.
> 
> 
> thanks



Not me. I still have KQED HD in Mountain View. viewed under my pc tuner (dvico FusionHDTV 7) under chanel 91.1


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20927832
> 
> 
> did we lose kqed-HD on clearQAM? i can't seem to find it. recordings stopped working a few days ago. the silicon dust lineup server still shows it on 2 physical channels in my zipcode but i can't see it there.
> 
> 
> thanks



There have been no changes in area code 95127


----------



## joeblough




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20929139
> 
> 
> There have been no changes in area code 95127



ugh... i'm in zip 94618. i noticed some talk upthread about one of the public stations moving to comcast digital. is it possible they moved KQED to a frequency where a notch filter might knock the signal down? i think i do have a notch filter at the curb. what range of frequencies do those filters actually take out?


edit... i just realized i lost KGO as well. according to the lineup server they are now together on physical channel 98. previously KGO was on physical 114 so they must have done some rejiggering.


i have no signal on channels 95-100. i dont know if i ever had signal there in the past. it could be the notch filter takes out these channels. strangely in this document: http://home.comcast.net/~cypherx/qam.htm it says that channel 94 is 645MHz and channel 101 is 651MHz and so 95-100 do not actually exist. so it's hard to understand how those channels could be on physical 98. or, the link above is a red herring.


----------



## bobby94928

If you lost KGO, I'd definitely be calling....


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20934988
> 
> 
> ugh... i'm in zip 94618. i noticed some talk upthread about one of the public stations moving to comcast digital. is it possible they moved KQED to a frequency where a notch filter might knock the signal down? i think i do have a notch filter at the curb. what range of frequencies do those filters actually take out?
> 
> 
> edit... i just realized i lost KGO as well. according to the lineup server they are now together on physical channel 98. previously KGO was on physical 114 so they must have done some rejiggering.
> 
> 
> i have no signal on channels 95-100. i dont know if i ever had signal there in the past. it could be the notch filter takes out these channels. strangely in this document: http://home.comcast.net/~cypherx/qam.htm it says that channel 94 is 645MHz and channel 101 is 651MHz and so 95-100 do not actually exist. so it's hard to understand how those channels could be on physical 98. or, the link above is a red herring.



I still have the notch filter in my cable. It kills channels 35 through 69. (It may kill channel 70 as well, but that is analog and I no longer have any analog tuners).


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20935525
> 
> 
> I still have the notch filter in my cable. It kills channels 35 through 69. (It may kill channel 70 as well, but that is analog and I no longer have any analog tuners).



If you have a Limited Basic, the rental of an HD STB Box is $2.5 a month. You can get one an check if you can receive the channel you are looking for. If you have problem then call Comcast to fix it then you can return the stb.


I also had problem with some clear qam chanel on my tv when comcast was sending duplicate channel id which was confusing my tv.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20934988
> 
> 
> ugh... i'm in zip 94618. i noticed some talk upthread about one of the public stations moving to comcast digital. is it possible they moved KQED to a frequency where a notch filter might knock the signal down? i think i do have a notch filter at the curb. what range of frequencies do those filters actually take out?
> 
> 
> edit... i just realized i lost KGO as well. according to the lineup server they are now together on physical channel 98. previously KGO was on physical 114 so they must have done some rejiggering.
> 
> 
> i have no signal on channels 95-100. i dont know if i ever had signal there in the past. it could be the notch filter takes out these channels. strangely in this document: http://home.comcast.net/~cypherx/qam.htm it says that channel 94 is 645MHz and channel 101 is 651MHz and so 95-100 do not actually exist. so it's hard to understand how those channels could be on physical 98. or, the link above is a red herring.



I was over at my parent's house and switching to the clear QAM on their Panny Plasma (they watch on the small SD box for now) and I got nothing on 7.1, but, 7.2 an others were ok, and the SD digital channel 7 was still there, but, I just switched back to their box and haven't checked (this was last weekend, Saturday the 3rd). This was in 94040, Mountain View, so not sure if it's related.


----------



## joeblough

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DAP* 
I still have the notch filter in my cable. It kills channels 35 through 69. (It may kill channel 70 as well, but that is analog and I no longer have any analog tuners).
thanks. i just found out that channels 95-99 are discontinuous and in fact are in the low FM band (93-117MHz). i guess this must mean there is an FM trap somewhere in my plant. maybe i have to call comcast to come out and see if there are any filters at the curb.


blah.


----------



## joeblough

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gaderson* 
I was over at my parent's house and switching to the clear QAM on their Panny Plasma (they watch on the small SD box for now) and I got nothing on 7.1, but, 7.2 an others were ok, and the SD digital channel 7 was still there, but, I just switched back to their box and haven't checked (this was last weekend, Saturday the 3rd). This was in 94040, Mountain View, so not sure if it's related.
well, that would be consistent with KGO-DT being moved around on at least a couple of systems. for me it's the same thing, the 7.2 subchannel and SD channel 7 are still where they always used to be.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Down in 95014 they moved KGO and KQED down to channel physical 67 several months ago. That is inside the notch filter that was still on my connection. I called Comcast and they wanted to send me out a STB (I had limited basic and tune QAM direct from the TV). I said OK, send it out, but I know that will not fix the problem. I convinced the CSR to schedule a truck roll. When the tech arrived the next day, I told him that I had lost KGO and KQED and that I thought it was due to a notch filter. He believed me and looked. Sure enough the filter was still there. So he took it off, and a rescan fixed the problem.


So this is probably what happened in your area as well. Can you check the Comcast cable at the curb to see if a filter is installed? If you find one, or someone on your head end reports that yes, they channels have moved into the notch (channels 35-70 or so), call and ask for a truck roll. It should be free.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20927832
> 
> 
> did we lose kqed-HD on clearQAM? i can't seem to find it. recordings stopped working a few days ago. the silicon dust lineup server still shows it on 2 physical channels in my zipcode but i can't see it there.
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## joeblough




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/20946407
> 
> 
> 
> So this is probably what happened in your area as well. Can you check the Comcast cable at the curb to see if a filter is installed? If you find one, or someone on your head end reports that yes, they channels have moved into the notch (channels 35-70 or so), call and ask for a truck roll. It should be free.
> 
> 
> Greg



thanks for the reply.


i know that it's been moved onto physical 98, thanks to silicondust's lineup server. 95-99 are actually down in the FM band, not in the "normal" notch for analog premiums. however, there is such a thing as an FM trap and perhaps there is one of those at the curb. though i'm not sure if that was a common thing for comcast to do.


when i moved in here 6 years ago and set up HSI, they did roll a truck and i remember the tech putting some kind of filter on the line.


i might be able to remove the cover at the curb and take a look. i'll try that today. i think this would be a no brainer if i was more than an HSI customer. they may refuse to roll a truck for me...


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/20882367
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share that I purchased an HDHomeRun Prime.



do you have a list of all the copy-freely channels you can get now on the Prime with CableCard? I'm assuming it's *everything* but premium movie channels like HBO, Starz, Cinemax etc.


It would be nice if SiliconDust upgraded their regional channel guides to show CableCard accessible channels and their access rights as well as those in clear QAM.


----------



## miimura

Comcast California only uses Copy Flags on premium channels like HBO, etc. All the Digital Starter and most of the Digital Preferred channels are Copy Freely.


----------



## DAP

Comcast has finally done it. They have moved a channel I care about into the limited basic filter dead zone.


They have moved Discovery from 71.3 to 43.3.


Damn, now I must visit customer service hell.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/20964770
> 
> 
> Comcast has finally done it. They have moved a channel I care about into the limited basic filter dead zone.
> 
> 
> They have moved Discovery from 71.3 to 43.3.
> 
> 
> Damn, now I must visit customer service hell.



I know exactly what you mean...

Maybe this will help you avoid some of the problems I had with missing channels.


I have Limited Basic and gradually lost most of the local SD channels due to Comcast reassigning frequencies. TiVo S3 with CCs showed Searching For Signal.


So I bit the bullet and called Comcast. After tech had me try a few things I had already tried, she scheduled a truck roll. I asked if there would be a charge to come out and she said no.


Young guy showed up, I think he might have been a contractor, not sure. I showed him the missing channel message and he checked signal strength inside. No problem. Then he went to take out the CCs from the TiVo and I stopped him there, knowing what a mess that might cause my TiVo. Told him that I thought there might be a filter outside causing the problem. He looked puzzled.


Not knowing exactly where the filter might be located, I showed him the utility cabinet at the front of the house where the splitters are located. No filter there. Then I pointed out the green plastic thing at the curb across the street that I knew is the Comcast junction box. He told me that was for Fios! I wish.










I went over there and lifted off the green plastic cover and asked him to come over and look for a filter. After asking a few more times, he reluctantly came over and somehow figured out which of the many cables was to my house. He found not one but two filters in the line. I asked him to remove and he used special tool and took them off, grumbling the whole time.


Went back into the house to check for channels and all came in fine, internet still working too. He had me sign the work order, I did so not paying much attention to what was on the form. He left, exclaiming "Stupid Comcast".


A couple of weeks later, bill arrived. Holy crap, $130 in additional charges for adding digital outlets and installing CCs. Apparently the tech guy not only wasn't too good as a tech but couldn't fill out the Comcast forms correctly. Or did he take out his frustration and intentionally try to stick it to me? After three lengthy calls and finally talking to a supervisor, I got the charges reversed.


I have since put up a $25 antenna from Amazon and much to my surprise I get a huge number of channels with good signal strength. So if I could find a better ISP at an affordable price I would drop Comcast in a second. Verizon DSL not fast enough for good Netflix streaming. Maybe I'll drop Limited Basic TV and save a couple of bucks, but still want to check out the OTA signal when rainy season comes.


----------



## elsif1

I read earlier on avs that iNDEMAND was raising the # of HD feeds for center ice/extra innings from 2 to 9. Anyone happen to know if that happened and how that has or will affect the bay area?


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/20965710
> 
> 
> So if I could find a better ISP at an affordable price I would drop Comcast in a second. Verizon DSL not fast enough for good Netflix streaming.



Can you get Sonic.net's Fusion service where you are? It might be worth investigating.


----------



## DAP

Limited basic filter is GONE!


Comcast support wanted to some signals to some non-existing hardware in my house. I finally convinced them that only a truck roll would fix the problem.


Tech called near the end of the service window and tried to convince me that I needed a STB to receive the stations I was missing. I explained to him that with a digital tuner I could receive all of the unencrypted digital channels. I mentioned the limited basic filter, and he finally understood. A different tech showed up, I pointed out the filter, he said that they had not used those in years. 20 minutes later, I had Discovery back.


Attached is a spectrum analyzer plot of the entire cable spectrum before and after the filter was removed.


----------



## hiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/20977532
> 
> 
> Can you get Sonic.net's Fusion service where you are? It might be worth investigating.



Thanks, but Novato is one of the odd communities in the BA that has Verizon and Sonic requires AT&T. My only hopes are that some day AT&T and Verizon will share the wired network infrastructure or Verizon will bring FIOS here.


Congrats DAP for getting that damn filter removed. Now watch out for your next Comcast bill.


----------



## Cal1981

Maybe it's just my area in Solano County but does anyone feel that Comcast's HD picture quality has really taken a step backwards recently? I have a 50" plasma and a 32" LCD and while it's more apparent on the bigger set, I'm seeing some very soft, almost blocky images very often, especially on skin tones. It's not the TVs because blu-rays look great on both sets. Each set is fed by a DCX3400 DVR and is connected via an HDMI cable. I don't recall the images being this soft earlier this year.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/20965710
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll drop Limited Basic TV and save a couple of bucks, but still want to check out the OTA signal when rainy season comes.



You ARE aware that if you drop ALL TV service, your internet price WILL go up by about $10-$15 dollars, which is common on all CC systems. (the "no TV" penalty charge)

So depending on how much you pay for limited basic, your monthly savings is going to be only a couple dollars at best.


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20927832
> 
> 
> did we lose kqed-HD on clearQAM? i can't seem to find it. recordings stopped working a few days ago. the silicon dust lineup server still shows it on 2 physical channels in my zipcode but i can't see it there.
> 
> 
> thanks



For me in Los Gatos on an HDHR Prime, it's showing as "cgms=protected-rcd" so I can't get it either.


(waiting for Comcast to get me a cable-card that actually works).


----------



## joeblough




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelpout* /forum/post/20994409
> 
> 
> For me in Los Gatos on an HDHR Prime, it's showing as "cgms=protected-rcd" so I can't get it either.
> 
> 
> (waiting for Comcast to get me a cable-card that actually works).



so are the HD versions of the broadcast channels no longer considered "basic cable???" that's bad news. somehow i thought they were required by the FCC to carry those stations on clearQAM.


----------



## tji

I am an OTA user who has been on Comcast Internet service for a couple years. I recently got the new HDHomeRun Prime for my MythTV PVR and want to get the cablecard for access to a few channels.


Anyone else in this situation have tips /pointers on deals for existing Internet customers wanting to add TV? The one deal I found on their WWW site looks like it had an extremely limited TV plan.


Basically, I want to get ESPN-HD. Comedy Central is a nice-to-have, and the Big Ten Network would be a bonus.


----------



## CTEL08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hiker* /forum/post/20965710
> 
> 
> and finally talking to a supervisor, I got the charges reversed.
> 
> 
> I have since put up a $25 antenna from Amazon and much to my surprise I get a huge number of channels with good signal strength. So if I could find a better ISP at an affordable price I would drop Comcast in a second. Verizon DSL not fast enough for good Netflix streaming. Maybe I'll drop Limited Basic TV and save a couple of bucks, but still want to check out the OTA signal when rainy season comes.



hey hiker, typically the summer weather patterns around the bay cause more headaches for OTA reception than any other time. im 60 miles south of the towers and my reception is very reliable in winter, but can be a bit dodgy with some channels in summertime.


the "rain fade" that affects satellite reception wont affect OTA so if youre good now, you should be good all year.


----------



## CTEL08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21002672
> 
> 
> I am an OTA user who has been on Comcast Internet service for a couple years. I recently got the new HDHomeRun Prime for my MythTV PVR and want to get the cablecard for access to a few channels.
> 
> 
> Anyone else in this situation have tips /pointers on deals for existing Internet customers wanting to add TV? The one deal I found on their WWW site looks like it had an extremely limited TV plan.
> 
> 
> Basically, I want to get ESPN-HD. Comedy Central is a nice-to-have, and the Big Ten Network would be a bonus.




from almost all accounts, comcast's implementation of cable cards is terrible and reflects poorly on them as a company. my own experience agrees with that.


after a few days i told them to just give me a dvr for free or else, sick of wasting my time and energy on it.


do you have xbox live? if not, its something to look into. espn on xbox live is worth it and it might be all youll end up needing. to boot, xbox is an awesome media center extender


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeblough* /forum/post/20998924
> 
> 
> so are the HD versions of the broadcast channels no longer considered "basic cable???" that's bad news. somehow i thought they were required by the FCC to carry those stations on clearQAM.



No, I don't think that's the case. I think this is a problem with KQED specifically. I sent them an email about it and hopefully it'll be forwarded on to engineering. I pointed them to a thread on SiliconDust's site which has lots of info that should help them out. I'm sure it's simply an oversight on KEQD's part in having the redistribution control broadcast flag set (as opposed to CCI). Apparently many stations do and don't realize it because it's the odd equipment case on the client end where it's even noticed.


----------



## tji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21003280
> 
> 
> from almost all accounts, comcast's implementation of cable cards is terrible and reflects poorly on them as a company. my own experience agrees with that.
> 
> 
> after a few days i told them to just give me a dvr for free or else, sick of wasting my time and energy on it.
> 
> 
> do you have xbox live? if not, its something to look into. espn on xbox live is worth it and it might be all youll end up needing. to boot, xbox is an awesome media center extender




Hmm, that's not good to hear. Are there problems enabling certain channels, or does the cablecard just not work at all?


I don't have an xbox, but I believe the ESPN service via xbox live is ESPN3 - their internet service. I get this today via my Mac Mini HTPC. ESPN3 is nice, and gets a lot of events you cannot get otherwise. But, it doesn't include many of the events on ESPN and ESPN2 (for example, Monday Night Football). Also, the quality is not bad, but it's not comparable to ESPN-HD.


So, I'm hoping to get ESPN-HD for access to the full programs. My plan was to use cablecard..


----------



## Keenan

What's up with KGO tonight? Castle looks like a zoomed in, upscaled 480p broadcast.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

*12 NEW HIGH DEFINITION (HD) and 2 NEW STANDARD- DEFINITION (SD) NETWORKS BEGINING THIS OCTOBER:*

*Sprout HD*—Channel 770
*Fox Soccer HD*— Channel 803
*Investigation Discovery HD*— Channel 804
*History 2 HD*— Channel 805
*GMC HD*— Channel 814
*Galavision HD*— Channel 815
*Bloomberg HD*— Channel 821
*Game Show Network HD*—Channel 822
*The Hub HD*—Channel 813
*National Geographic Wild HD*—Channel 806
*Oxygen HD*—Channel 773
*Daystar (SD)*—Channel 234
*Reelz (SD)*—Channel 150


----------



## nbc11newsclips


Here's my Channel Lineup for my Package in October:


702 KTVU-DT-FOX

703 KNTV-DT-NBC

704 KRON-DT-MyNetworkTV

705 KPIX-DT-CBS

706 KICU-DT

707 KGO-DT-ABC

709 KQED-DT-PBS

710 KQED Plus HD

711 KKPX-DT-ION

712 KBCW-DT-The CW

713 KOFY-DT

714 KDTV-DT-Univision

715 KGO-DT2-LiveWell Network

716 KFSF-DT-Telefutura

717 KCSM-DT

718 KSTS-DT-Telemundo

720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD

721 Comcast SportsNet California HD

723 Versus HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD

726 ESPNEWS HD

727 NBA TV HD

728 NHL Network HD

729 MLB Network HD

730 NFL Network HD

731 Speed HD

732 CBS Sports Network HD

733 Bravo HD

734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

736 SyFy HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA HD

739 Universal HD

740 TV One HD

741 FX HD

742 Style HD

743 Spike HD

744 G4 HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 HGTV HD

747 Food Network HD

748 TruTV HD

749 Golf Channel HD

750 Discovery Channel HD

751 Animal Planet HD

752 TLC HD

753 E! HD

754 Velocity HD

755 Travel Channel HD

756 Science Channel HD

757 National Geographic Channel HD

758 History Channel HD

759 CNN HD

760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD+

763 Disney XD HD

764 HDNet

766 Cartoon Network HD

767 Nickelodeon HD

768 ABC Family HD

769 Disney Channel HD

770 Sprout HD

771 Planet Green HD

772 Biography Channel HD

773 Oxygen HD

774 HLN HD

775 WGN America HD

776 The Weather Channel HD

777 BET HD

778 CMT HD

779 Fuse HD

780 Comcast SportsNet Plus HD

781 VH1 HD

782 MTV HD

783 Palladia HD

784 Outdoor Channel HD

785 NFL Redzone HD

786 Tennis Channel HD

787 MSNBC HD

788 ESPNU HD

789 TCM HD

790 IFC HD

791 WE HD

793 Hallmark Channel HD

794 Halmark Movie Channel HD

795 Lifetime HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

797 MGM HD

798 AMC HD

803 Fox Soccer HD

804 Investigation Discovery HD

805 History 2 HD

806 National Geographic Wild HD

809 Encore HD

810 BBC America HD

811 HSN HD

812 QVC HD

813 The Hub HD

814 GMC HD

815 Galavision HD

821 Bloomberg HD

822 GSN HD

870 PPV Events HD


----------



## CTEL08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21004688
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's not good to hear. Are there problems enabling certain channels, or does the cablecard just not work at all?
> 
> 
> I don't have an xbox, but I believe the ESPN service via xbox live is ESPN3 - their internet service. I get this today via my Mac Mini HTPC. ESPN3 is nice, and gets a lot of events you cannot get otherwise. But, it doesn't include many of the events on ESPN and ESPN2 (for example, Monday Night Football). Also, the quality is not bad, but it's not comparable to ESPN-HD.
> 
> 
> So, I'm hoping to get ESPN-HD for access to the full programs. My plan was to use cablecard..



thats the good thing about it on xbox live, it is streamed in HD, much better PQ than the browser versions


youre right tho, you miss out on mnf, and none of the nascar races are streamed either. hopefully CC will pick up the watchESPN app soon.


for the cable card, they sent 2 hits, resets, etc...and i was only getting maybe 1/4 of the channels on my plan, and the only hd channels i could get was the clear qam ones, it was a real drag.


----------



## bheung

I was able to pick up two CableCard self-install kits from the Pacifica office for my account in San Francisco and also my parent's account in Hercules. I've had a great experience with 2 of the 3 reps that work out of that office.


The first CableCard activation didn't work immediately but the phone rep called me back 30 minutes later and everything worked with my Hauppauge 2650. The 2nd activation was done all over the phone and took no more than 10 minutes.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/21004988
> 
> *12 NEW HIGH DEFINITION (HD) and 2 NEW STANDARD- DEFINITION (SD) NETWORKS BEGINING THIS OCTOBER:*
> 
> *Sprout HD*Channel 770
> *Fox Soccer HD* Channel 803
> *Investigation Discovery HD* Channel 804
> *History International HD* Channel 805
> *GMC HD* Channel 814
> *Galavision HD* Channel 815
> *Bloomberg HD* Channel 821
> *Game Show Network HD*Channel 822
> *The Hub HD*Channel 813
> *National Geographic Wild HD*Channel 806
> *Oxygen HD*Channel 773
> *Daystar (SD)*Channel 234
> *Reelz (SD)*Channel 150




Well, at least I can watch EPL in HD now, but, where are HDnet Movies and BBC America HD?


----------



## garypen

I can't figure out what it would cost for their whole-house DVR in two rooms, if I switch to Comcast.

Would it just be the same as an HD-DVR and HD receiver would cost, that is $15.95 + $8.00 = $23.95?

Or, are there some other fees, as well?


Also, what are Comcast's current 3D offerings in the South Bay?

Are there any dedicated 3D channels? If so, are they at an add'l cost, or included with the HD channels?

How about on-demand? Is there any free 3D on-demand, or maybe included with premium channels like HBO?


And, anybody have any luck getting promo pricing without a two-year contract?


Thanks.


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson* /forum/post/21007899
> 
> 
> Well, at least I can watch EPL in HD now, but, where are HDnet Movies and BBC America HD?



BBC America HD is (confusingly) in the full list in the next post, although since there's no source given for the information, I'm not sure why we should believe it.


----------



## wco81

Is Fox Soccer HD on some tier or is it a premium?


----------



## Keenan

Does the GMC-HD channel show images of GMC heavy duty trucks 24/7? Just asking.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21008989
> 
> 
> Does the GMC-HD channel show images of GMC heavy duty trucks 24/7? Just asking.



Only "professional grade" gospel music


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21009609
> 
> 
> Only "professional grade" gospel music



Awesome!


----------



## Cal1981

I can't figure out what in the hell Comcast is doing. This morning when I called up the program menu this is what I saw in the Premium HD Section:


801 HBOHW

807 HBO2H

808 HBOLD

809 ENCHD
811 HSNHD
812 QVCHD

816 SZHDW

817 SZEHD

819 SZKHD

825 SHOHD

826 SHOZHD

838 MXHDW

847 TMCHD


What are the two shopping networks doing in the middle of the premiums?


----------



## wco81

So did they add new HBO and Showtime HD channels?


How many are there now? I thought about switching to Comcast for awhile from D* but found that they had only a couple of HD channels for those premiums.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21010913
> 
> 
> So did they add new HBO and Showtime HD channels?
> 
> 
> How many are there now? I thought about switching to Comcast for awhile from D* but found that they had only a couple of HD channels for those premiums.



I still show 12 HD premiums (which is pathetic!) but what worries me is Comcast's pattern of removing Premium HD channels when they add other HD channels. The company claims that all of the "missing" HD Premiums content is available via On Demand. To some degree that's true but it still doesn't beat having those choices in a linear program guide. If it wasn't for Comcast's On Demand and it's light year's superiority over what Uverse and Direct call "On Demand" I'd probably switch, especially since HD PQ has definitely deteriorated in my neck of the Solano woods.


----------



## dishrich

Comcast is actually in the process of removing almost all of those HD premium multiplex (linear) feeds on ALL their systems:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26199053- 



> Quote:
> but it is now a fact the Corporate as all ready authorized the removal of all extra premium HD channels (in broadcast form and converting them to VOD selections), but it is up to each area regional manager on to when to implement the changes, *but comcast want them all gone by no later than December for all areas* unless they all ready stuck in the middle of an upgrade!!!!



If you look at other CC areas (on both these forums) this has already been happening...but they ARE at least using that bandwidth to add other basic HD channels these same areas are missing - such as BBCA, DIY, Cooking, Nat Geo Wild, etc.


----------



## audit4u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's my Channel Lineup for my Package in October:
> 
> 
> 702 KTVU-DT-FOX
> 
> 703 KNTV-DT-NBC
> 
> 704 KRON-DT-MyNetworkTV
> 
> 705 KPIX-DT-CBS
> 
> 706 KICU-DT
> 
> 707 KGO-DT-ABC
> 
> 709 KQED-DT-PBS
> 
> 710 KSTS-DT-Telemundo
> 
> 711 KKPX-DT-ION
> 
> 712 KBCW-DT-The CW
> 
> 713 KOFY-DT
> 
> 714 KDTV-DT-Univision
> 
> 715 KGO-DT2-LiveWell Network
> 
> 716 KFSF-DT-Telefutura
> 
> 717 KCSM-DT
> 
> 718 HSN HD
> 
> 719 QVC HD
> 
> 720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD
> 
> 721 Comcast SportsNet California HD
> 
> 722 Golf Channel HD
> 
> 723 Versus HD
> 
> 724 ESPN HD
> 
> 725 ESPN2 HD
> 
> 726 ESPNEWS HD
> 
> 727 NBA TV HD
> 
> 728 NHL Network HD
> 
> 729 MLB Network HD
> 
> 730 NFL Network HD
> 
> 732 CBS Sports Network HD
> 
> 733 Bravo HD
> 
> 734 A&E HD
> 
> 735 TBS HD
> 
> 736 SyFy HD
> 
> 737 TNT HD
> 
> 738 USA HD
> 
> 739 Universal HD
> 
> 740 TV One HD
> 
> 741 FX HD
> 
> 742 Style HD
> 
> 743 Spike HD
> 
> 744 G4 HD
> 
> 745 Comedy Central HD
> 
> 746 HGTV HD
> 
> 747 Food Network HD
> 
> 748 TruTV HD
> 
> 750 Discovery Channel HD
> 
> 751 Animal Planet HD
> 
> 752 TLC HD
> 
> 753 E! HD
> 
> 754 HD Theater
> 
> 755 Travel Channel HD
> 
> 756 Science Channel HD
> 
> 757 National Geographic Channel HD
> 
> 758 History Channel HD
> 
> 759 CNN HD
> 
> 760 Fox News Channel HD
> 
> 761 Fox Business HD
> 
> 762 CNBC HD+
> 
> 763 Disney XD HD
> 
> 764 HDNet
> 
> 766 Cartoon Network HD
> 
> 767 Nickelodeon HD
> 
> 768 ABC Family HD
> 
> 769 Disney Channel HD
> 
> 770 Sprout HD
> 
> 771 Planet Green HD
> 
> 772 Biography Channel HD
> 
> 773 Oxygen HD
> 
> 774 HLN HD
> 
> 775 WGN America HD
> 
> 776 The Weather Channel HD
> 
> 777 BET HD
> 
> 778 CMT HD
> 
> 779 Fuse HD
> 
> 780 Comcast SportsNet Plus HD
> 
> 781 VH1 HD
> 
> 782 MTV HD
> 
> 783 Palladia HD
> 
> 784 Outdoor Channel HD
> 
> 787 MSNBC HD
> 
> 788 ESPNU HD
> 
> 789 TCM HD
> 
> 790 IFC HD
> 
> 791 WE HD
> 
> 793 Hallmark Channel HD
> 
> 794 Halmark Movie Channel HD
> 
> 795 Lifetime HD
> 
> 796 Lifetime Movie Network HD
> 
> 797 MGM HD
> 
> 798 AMC HD
> 
> 804 Investigation Discovery HD
> 
> 805 History International HD
> 
> 806 National Geographic Wild HD
> 
> 809 Encore HD
> 
> 810 BBC America HD
> 
> 813 The Hub HD
> 
> 814 GMC HD
> 
> 815 Galavision HD
> 
> 821 Bloomberg HD
> 
> 822 GSN HD
> 
> 870 PPV Events HD



Here it is


----------



## audit4u

I'm sorry for the last post--fumble fingers at work.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audit4u* /forum/post/21010997
> 
> 
> Here it is



Where are the Premiums?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21010969
> 
> 
> Comcast is actually in the process of removing almost all of those HD premium multiplex (linear) feeds on ALL their systems:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26199053-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at other CC areas (on both these forums) this has already been happening...but they ARE at least using that bandwidth to add other basic HD channels these same areas are missing - such as BBCA, DIY, Cooking, Nat Geo Wild, etc.



So when Comcast moves all of the premiums over to VOD I'm sure they'll reduce that $19.99 per premium price down right?










It also appears that unless you use a Comcast supplied STB you simply won't have premium channels anymore, TiVos can't do VOD as far as I know.


----------



## wco81

Or anyone wanting to use a CAble Card device, like an HTPC or HD Home Run.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21011768
> 
> 
> Or anyone wanting to use a CAble Card device, like an HTPC or HD Home Run.



Exactly, and does VOD even come in at the same video and audio quality as a linear channel? From my very brief experiences with Comcast VOD I remember that the "DVR" type controls were extremely limited in function as well.


----------



## curtis82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21011663
> 
> 
> So when Comcast moves all of the premiums over to VOD I'm sure they'll reduce that $19.99 per premium price down right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also appears that unless you use a Comcast supplied STB you simply won't have premium channels anymore, TiVos can't do VOD as far as I know.



I doubt that Comcast is getting rid off ALL the premium HD'S, again I just think it's a bandwith issue and I'll give you an example why. Here in the Bay Area when those 12 new HD channels are added, we'll be losing the following HD premiums to make room:


HBO Zone HD


807


Starz Edge HD


817


Starz Comedy HD


818


Starz Kids and Family HD


819


Showtime 2 HD


826


However in the parts of California where they're in the process right now of removing their analogs ( Sacramento, Davis, Roseville, etc) they'll be adding those channels as well, but not losing anything because they have the space. Hopefullythey'll dump our analogs in the bay early next year and at that point I would think we would get those HD premiums back.


----------



## CTEL08

GOLF CHANNEL HD is now showing up on 749 down here by morgan hill , instead of on 722


wonder if 722 is going to be FOX SOCCER HDs new home


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21010969
> 
> 
> Comcast is actually in the process of removing almost all of those HD premium multiplex (linear) feeds on ALL their systems:



This has to be a joke , right? If not its further proof that Comcast doesn't give a damn about its premium subscribers. VOD is not a substitute for real channels and could mean delays in our ability to watch programs in HD when they first run. Comcast better prepared to explain this nonsense and lower the monthly cost of an alleged "premium" package.


----------



## bheung

KRCB staying on 722 matching standard def 22 makes sense.


----------



## CTEL08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bheung* /forum/post/21018834
> 
> 
> KRCB staying on 722 matching standard def 22 makes sense.




the CSNs are still @ 720 & 721 you think they sandwich KRCB in between them and VERSUS on 723?


----------



## CTEL08

this guy seemed to have a pretty easy time of installing his hdhomerun prime and getting it to pair with cablecard, one potential big difference is that he is on verizon, not comcast.







perhaps silicondust has their stuff together software wise alot better than tivo does.


----------



## rsra13

From my experience premium shows look better in VOD than in normal feed. Specially HBO and Showtime. It seems the bitrate it's higher.


But yeah, it will suck if we have to wait for a show/movie to show in VOD.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21021096
> 
> 
> perhaps silicondust has their stuff together software wise alot better than tivo does.



Are you talking about CableCard in TiVo, or something else? I have used CableCards with 4+ TiVos for many years. No problem other than some CSRs who didn't know how to send the proper signals.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21021096
> 
> 
> this guy seemed to have a pretty easy time of installing his hdhomerun prime and getting it to pair with cablecard, one potential big difference is that he is on verizon, not comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps silicondust has their stuff together software wise alot better than tivo does.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21021852
> 
> 
> Are you talking about CableCard in TiVo, or something else? I have used CableCards with 4+ TiVos for many years. No problem other than some CSRs who didn't know how to send the proper signals.



I've never had any trouble with CableCARDs in my 2 TiVos either.


As far as install on the Silicon Dust device, if I'm not mistaken Verizon doesn't "pair" the cards to a device like Comcast does which might explain a somewhat easier install for that particular device with that particular provider.


----------



## bheung

I set up two Hauppauge cable card tuners (same as Silicondust except 2 tuners instead of 3 and USB instead of ethernet) with Comcast and didn't have any problems with picking up CableCards at a local office or with the phone support.


The dedicated CableCard activation line was available on a weekday night (around 10:30p) and on the weekend. The first card did have a problem initially but they called me back within 15 minutes and it worked by then.


----------



## bheung




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21021067
> 
> 
> the CSNs are still @ 720 & 721 you think they sandwich KRCB in between them and VERSUS on 723?



It could make sense if you think of the CSNs as "local" channels like KRCB and then Versus being the first national feed.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21021067
> 
> 
> the CSNs are still @ 720 & 721 you think they sandwich KRCB in between them and VERSUS on 723?



And from what I can see, not one bit of true HD programming on KRCB but I'm sure that Comcast will claim it as one of their "HD Choices".


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/21008005
> 
> 
> BBC America HD is (confusingly) in the full list in the next post, although since there's no source given for the information, I'm not sure why we should believe it.



Ahh, I read through that list, but, must have dozed off near the end







Now that I have the 'full' package I'll need to add all the HD channels I'll be getting.


----------



## tji

I went to the Sunnyvale comcast office, added TV to my Internet account, and got the cablecard. I called the activation number, and gave them to info from my HDHomerun Prime.. It was all extremely easy, and I started watching Golf-HD almost immediately.


BUT, I think I'm running into the problem mentioned earlier in the thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20977590 ) where some channels appear to be filtered. I cannot get KGO or KQED which are on QAM channel 67.


Does this always require a service call? It is necessarily a physical filter somewhere in the line? Or is this something that may be configurable via a phone tech?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21025694
> 
> 
> It is necessarily a physical filter somewhere in the line?



most likely


----------



## tji

I spoke too fast on the ease of cablecard setup.. I am able to get some channels, apparently those that only require card authentication not activation. But, the card still shows as not activated.


It seems the problem is related to not being able to get "OOB Lock". I've tried a bunch of things, but had no success getting OOB lock on 75.25MHz. Anyone else run into this with Comcast? Any tips for testing/debugging?


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21025694
> 
> 
> I went to the Sunnyvale comcast office, added TV to my Internet account, and got the cablecard. I called the activation number, and gave them to info from my HDHomerun Prime.. It was all extremely easy, and I started watching Golf-HD almost immediately.
> 
> 
> BUT, I think I'm running into the problem mentioned earlier in the thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post20977590 ) where some channels appear to be filtered. I cannot get KGO or KQED which are on QAM channel 67. I thought most filters were pulled off lines a couple years ago when they started encrypting everything but local channels.
> 
> 
> Does this always require a service call? It is necessarily a physical filter somewhere in the line? Or is this something that may be configurable via a phone tech?



It does sound like a filter on your line, but I would think more channels would be missing than just those on QAM 67. You're not referring to the HD version of KQED, right? Which is blocked on Primes because of the redistribution control flag issue?


It took me a week, several techs, a call to tier 2 support and finally a supervisor coming out to the house to get the CableCard working on my Prime. There's three headends in my area and my account was configured by the guy who gave me the card at the Sunnyvale office for the San Jose headend instead of Los Gatos. The supervisor was extremely helpful and left his number in case I had other issues.


----------



## tji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelpout* /forum/post/21029221
> 
> 
> It does sound like a filter on your line, but I would think more channels would be missing than just those on QAM 67. You're not referring to the HD version of KQED, right? Which is blocked on Primes because of the redistribution control flag issue?



Yeah, I don't get anything below QAM channel 75. 73 seems to be on the edge, and I get a half signal, but not enough to lock. I just pointed out KGO and KQED because those are two I know the QAM channel allocation for.


As best I can tell, I should be able to get OOB lock even without a cablecard, which is what silicon dust recommends as a test. So, it could be a bad unit. I'm trying to work that through their support.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Ask for a truck roll. When the tech arrives, tell him you are unable to receive KQED and KGO and suggest he look for a notch filter on your feed. The filter is in the Comcast distribution hub the feeds your house or appt. In my area, with underground service, the hubs are usually small, green boxes that service 4 houses. They are along the lot lines, near the sidewalks. If you had the special wrench, you could do it yourself. But it is best to let the tech do it.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21031091
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't get anything below QAM channel 75. 73 seems to be on the edge, and I get a half signal, but not enough to lock. I just pointed out KGO and KQED because those are two I know the QAM channel allocation for.
> 
> 
> As best I can tell, I should be able to get OOB lock even without a cablecard, which is what silicon dust recommends as a test. So, it could be a bad unit. I'm trying to work that through their support.


----------



## tji




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21033524
> 
> 
> Ask for a truck roll. When the tech arrives, tell him you are unable to receive KQED and KGO and suggest he look for a notch filter on your feed. The filter is in the Comcast distribution hub the feeds your house or appt. In my area, with underground service, the hubs are usually small, green boxes that service 4 houses. They are along the lot lines, near the sidewalks. If you had the special wrench, you could do it yourself. But it is best to let the tech do it.
> 
> 
> Greg




Thanks. I called Comcast, and they were pretty quick about scheduling someone to come out and check it. I was expecting to be run through many more debugging steps and resistance, but this may be common enough that they don't need much convincing. They are coming out tomorrow morning.


At my house, the Cable-TV comes in from above ground. I'm not sure where the filter would be placed, but it's not somewhere I would have access to.


Once that is resolved, I'll move on to getting the cablecard activated..


----------



## zeldor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/21004996
> 
> 
> Here's my Channel Lineup for my Package in October:
> 
> 
> 702...870 PPV Events HD



but when will these new channels kick in?


thanks


----------



## reel_fan

I have the Moto DCX-3400. Can I use the HDMI & Component video at the same time? Looking to hook up a second TV cheaply.


Thanks.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reel_fan* /forum/post/21049171
> 
> 
> I have the Moto DCX-3400. Can I use the HDMI & Component video at the same time? Looking to hook up a second TV cheaply.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes.


----------



## clau

Just reviewed my bill. They tacked on a HD technology fee of $10 and a digital additional outlet fee of $8, when I picked up a comcast set top box from the office. So the box costs $18. Is that right?


Also, I don't know why they billed me for digital classic, when all I signed up for was digital starter. They gave me a digital starter rate of $29.99 for 6 months. Then they bumped it to digital preferred and billed me the additional $10 for it. But what is really interesting is that now that I am on digital preferred, that promotion no longer applies, and I have to pay $83 a month for digital preferred! Still chatting with comcast online...


----------



## Brian Conrad

Seems to me they should bill an SD technology fee instead of an HD one since SD is now the exception not the rule and it costs them extra to support it. Bad marketing execs at Comcast? Perhaps worried about alienating the diminishing few running on old SD sets? So if I went to just Limited Basic and didn't say anything would they filter out the HD channels (more expense to them)?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21055092
> 
> 
> So if I went to just Limited Basic and didn't say anything would they filter out the HD channels (more expense to them)?



No.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Thanks, but there seemed to be some confusion generated here over that.


----------



## Keenan

I'm pretty sure that HD Technology fee only shows up when you get a DVR/STB from Comcast, I've never seen such a charge on my bill with 2 CableCARD-equipped TiVos.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21058214
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that HD Technology fee only shows up when you get a DVR/STB from Comcast, I've never seen such a charge on my bill with 2 CableCARD-equipped TiVos.



But, are you on a triple-play pkg, where the HD fee (NOT DVR fee) is imbedded as part of that pkg? If so, then it's easily explained why YOU are not getting a charge for it.


But there is a BIG debate going on here regarding the HD fee otherwise - it also seems to vary from the different CC regions:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r262...to-the-rescue-


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21058432
> 
> 
> But, are you on a triple-play pkg, where the HD fee (NOT DVR fee) is imbedded as part of that pkg? If so, then it's easily explained why YOU are not getting a charge for it.
> 
> 
> But there is a BIG debate going on here regarding the HD fee otherwise - it also seems to vary from the different CC regions:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r262...to-the-rescue-



I am on a triple play package now(although I don't even use the phone portion - it was cheaper overall), but in the past(anytime before 3 mos ago) I have never seen, or have been charged any sort of HD Technology Fee. I do not rent any equipment from Comcast other than 3 CableCARDS that I'm charged $1.10(total cost for all cards) for but which is "rebated" back at $2.50 in credit each month.


Long ago when I did have a Comcast Moto DVR the cost was about $16 per month and if the HD Tech Fee was incorporated into that amount it was never displayed that way on my bill, it was just one line entry.


When I had Limited Basic only I never paid any sort "HD" fee either, all local HD broadcast channels were in the clear, and remain in the clear to this day as far as I know.


While things may have changed, to this day I have never been charged any such fee, ever, with or without Comcast-supplied equipment being used. I have seen others mention having the fee and I usually suggest that they ask about it, find out exactly what it is for, with the result of some of them having had the fee removed from their bill.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21055092
> 
> 
> Seems to me they should bill an SD technology fee instead of an HD one since SD is now the exception not the rule and it costs them extra to support it. Bad marketing execs at Comcast?



And you _think_ SD is the exception because of...everyone on this board???









Sorry to tell you this, but while HD is _becoming_ more & more "mainstream", SD is NOT the exception by any means. LOTS of folks will NOT get or care about HD for quite awhile. DirecTV & DISH are still installing quite a bit of SD receivers/dishes to this day, & AT&T U-verse ALSO charges a $10 HD tech fee as well. So it's hardly like CC is the lone exception to this out there...



> Quote:
> So if I went to just Limited Basic and didn't say anything would they filter out the HD channels (more expense to them)?



"Filter" out what??? Since everything BUT limited basic channels is encrypted now, if you choose to have ONLY limited basic, you would not have their (full) HD boxes - so there would be NO way for you to "decrypt" all those HD channels, so they don't have to do squat to disable all those HD channels you speak of. (I assume you realize they can turn off all HD through their boxes, so again, there are no "filters" they need to put on your limited basic line) And again, with ALL HD above limited basic encrypted, NO QAM TV or Tivo unit can pick up those encrypted HD channels w/out an authorized cablecard inserted in those said devices.


Now if you would go to limited basic, in most case you WILL be able to pick up any HD versions of those limited channels. But ALL that is going to get you normally, would be any local OTA HD channels + perhaps any other HD limited channels in your local lineup. (eg: here we get WGNA in HD on limited basic in Clear QAM, so ANY Clear QAM tuner will pull it in)


Also in almost all CC markets, limited basic subs CAN get basic HD converters for those said HD limited channels. They are actually the same HD converters that expanded basic & above subs pay about $8/month for - but limited subs get them for about $2.50/month - AND they do NOT charge an HD tech fee, either. (this is the pricing for the Chicago CC region; it may vary in other markets)


HOWEVER, I should warn you that some subs have reported that CC is even starting to encrypt some/all of those HD channels as well - again, if CC encrypts channels, they do NOT have to do anything to prevent YOU from getting those said channels as a limited sub. But those subs could also get the "limited HD converters" I just mentioned above, which would decrypt those same encrypted channels. (and NO other HD channels)


CC did all this specifically, so they did NOT have to make truck rolls to limited basic subs homes & put "filters" on those lines. (which does cost $$$ as you point out) They can now turn all services (except for limited basic right now) on & off at their office, & subs can pick up & return boxes/cablecards to the office - instead of paying techs to do all this, again saving CC $$$.


It also has EVERYTHING to do with CC making $$$ on added box/cablecard/HD fees on the actual subs using these services - NOT on limited subs that do NOT use them...


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21058524
> 
> 
> I am on a triple play package now(although I don't even use the phone portion - it was cheaper overall), but in the past(anytime before 3 mos ago) I have never seen, or have been charged any sort of HD Technology Fee.



Well since I have no idea which CC market you are in, it's hard to discuss this - but CC did roll out the HD tech fee on a region-by-region basis; so maybe your region did NOT even charge for it, BEFORE you switched to your current TP pkg.



> Quote:
> I do not rent any equipment from Comcast other than 3 CableCARDS that I'm charged $1.10(total cost for all cards) for but which is "rebated" back at $2.50 in credit each month.



WOW, so basically CC is *paying you* to have their CableCards then?







How are you able to do this - since (normally) CC is now charging $7.95 for an "added outlet" fee (which normally includes an non-DVR HD box); but if you choose to have a cablecard on it instead, THEN gives you the $2.50 credit?

THAT'S a sweet deal you're on...











> Quote:
> Long ago when I did have a Comcast Moto DVR the cost was about $16 per month and if the HD Tech Fee was incorporated into that amount it was never displayed that way on my bill, it was just one line entry.



Right, but that was probably before CC did their "HD tech fee" add-on charge on all accounts. This would have been applicable, since (I assume) this was your primary outlet, & your only DVR on your account, right?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21058573
> 
> 
> Well since I have no idea which CC market you are in, it's hard to discuss this - but CC did roll out the HD tech fee on a region-by-region basis; so maybe your region did NOT even charge for it, BEFORE you switched to your current TP pkg.



Comcast in California has basically 2 regions as explained here totaling roughly 9% to 10% of Comcast total subscribers nationwide. I believe it's their second largest market. This particular thread focuses on the Greater SF Bay Area. Like I said above, the charge may be new to this area, but as of 3 mos ago it wasn't being charged on my bill when I had just Digital Preferred and HSI.



> Quote:
> WOW, so basically CC is *paying you* to have their CableCards then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you able to do this - since (normally) CC is now charging $7.95 for an "added outlet" fee (which normally includes an non-DVR HD box); but if you choose to have a cablecard on it instead, THEN gives you the $2.50 credit?
> 
> THAT'S a sweet deal you're on...



I'm not sure why it works out that way, until I got the second TiVo I wasn't even charged for the first 2 CableCARDS. When I got the second TiVo they started to charge for that single card at about $1.79 per month which has since dropped to $1.10 which, as I noted above, is being credited back at $2.50 per month. The credit is noted as a "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment" which is something the FCC mandated, I think. Works for me.









> Quote:
> Right, but that was probably before CC did their "HD tech fee" add-on charge on all accounts. This would have been applicable, since (I assume) this was your primary outlet, & your only DVR on your account, right?



Never been charged any Additional Outlet Fee either, and in fact, it was announced here quite awhile back that that charge would no longer be assessed although I don't recall what the parameters were, I just know that I don't pay the charge for having 2 TiVos connected.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21058527
> 
> 
> DirecTV & DISH are still installing quite a bit of SD receivers/dishes to this day, & AT&T U-verse ALSO charges a $10 HD tech fee as well. So it's hardly like CC is the lone exception to this out there...



I know for a fact that DirecTV doesn't charge an "HD" fee if you simply ask to have it removed, they'll give you a 2 year "waiver" on the charge, when the 2 years is up just ask for it again. If I'm not mistaken, this was in response to Dish dropping the charge altogether.


The charge as implemented by Comcast may have more to do with a difference in local/federal tax liabilities; if it's a "service fee" they don't have to pay rental sales tax? Just a thought.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21058674
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that DirecTV doesn't charge an "HD" fee if you simply ask to have it removed, they'll give you a 2 year "waiver" on the charge, when the 2 years is up just ask for it again.



And I know for fact I NEVER said they DID - all I was saying is, *it IS a fact that both DirecTV AND DISH, to this day, STILL install much new SD equipment & receivers - for BOTH new & existing subs.* There are a only a few exceptions where DirecTV & DISH DO install all HD equipment as standard for all subs:


- On DirecTV, if you live in an MPEG4 locals market (like mine) you DO get all HD equipment installed, whether you ask for it or not. Otherwise, if you do NOT ask, or do not qualify for HD service, you get SD receivers & dishes.

And since you are in SF & it is a legacy 101 locals market - this will NOT apply in your area.

(And BTW - even if you DO get HD service, outside of those MPEG4 markets I just mentioned, if you are ordering more than the first 2 receivers, you do NOT get ALL HD receivers for FREE; they normally charge an "upgrade" charge if you want more than your first 2 HD)


- On DISH, if you live in an Eastern Arc market, you DO get all HD equipment as well. If you live in a Western Arc market &/or you do NOT have a full ATxxx pkg, (like if you have only international prog or the Welcome Pak limited pkg w/out locals) you still get SD equipment.

And hate to tell you this - but SF is NOT an EA market, so it's going to be the same thing for you guys on DISH, like on DirecTV.


If you re-read my response to Brain, it was countering his (incorrect) statement about "SD being the exception" nowadays. And as I'll repeat (again) - NOT everybody needs, wants, or cares if they have HD service or not. There are still LOTS of subs out there with perfectly working SDTV's that have no intention of replacing them until they break.



> Quote:
> If I'm not mistaken, this was in response to Dish dropping the charge altogether.



(You need to read all the fine print in those DirecTV/DISH ads you see...







)


Uh yes, *up to a point* they will - however, NOT all DirecTV subs (existing or new) can even qualify for FREE HD.

In order to get the FREE HD:

- as a new sub, you must have the Choice Xtra & above base pkg

- agree to auto bill pay.

(If you are an existing sub, you must have Total Choice & above, & still do auto bill pay)


If you are on tiers such as Choice, Family or International Basic - you will NOT get FREE HD, sorry.


OK, now as far as DISH goes - their FREE HD requirements are less stringent - to a point.

So in order to get that "FREE HD" on DISH:

- you must have an ATxxx or DISH America base pkg or higher; DISH Family, Welcome Pak or a la carte only prog does NOT qualify (& only some of the DLxxx pkgs qualify as well)

- agree to auto bill pay AND paperless billing


----------



## clau

According to my bill, the HD technology fee was tacked on after I picked up the Comcast STB from the local office. I have 2 cablecards, and they never charged me this fee before. The person I chatted with confirmed that if I were to return the STB, I would not have to pay the $18 a month.


The combined $18/mo. for the first Comcast STB (and it is not a DVR) is really expensive, IMO. It makes getting a second TiVo a very viable alternative for me. But, of course, I would lose On Demand.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21058674
> 
> 
> The charge as implemented by Comcast may have more to do with a difference in local/federal tax liabilities; if it's a "service fee" they don't have to pay rental sales tax? Just a thought.



No, what they were really trying to do, is (somewhat) have parity with the satellite & other cable providers such as U-verse. If you go back sometime, CC WAS, in essence, charging an "HD fee" on a per-outlet basis, which made the costs of those added boxes high(er). (since ALL of U-verse's receivers were HD-ready, & both satellite providers do NOT charge a higher rental fee on HD boxes vs SD boxes of the same type otherwise)


Unfortunately, it was a double-edged sword for CC subs; if a sub only had 1-2 boxes, their bills actually went UP - subs with full multiple boxes could have HD on ALL of them & their bills actually went down some; HOWEVER at the same time, they DID raise the monthly pricing on full boxes, even if they were only SD boxes. If these subs were smart & I was in their shoes, I would have run down to the CC office & swapped every one of them out from an SD box to HD, even if I did NOT have an HD set!










Bottom line - CC STILL is making $$$ on everyone regardless...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21059004
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line - CC STILL is making $$$ on everyone regardless...



Indeed, if they can't charge for it one way, they'll figure out another way. See BoA monthly debit cards fee.


----------



## bobby94928

I left B of A in 1968 because they wanted to charge me to handle my own savings. Nothing has changed in my book.....


----------



## CMcCartney

FYI, in regard to past comments on this thread:

A Comcast truck was here for a drop move this past Friday. The technician removed three filters from the pole across the street and pulled in new drop wire. I gained seven channels on my QAM tuner (Sony) TV. I am subscribed to limited basic service and have no other charges on my bill. The technician acknowledged that I should be getting all the limited basic channels in digital (with a QAM tuner).


OT, but interesting:

I had the contractor install a weatherhead in the new garage for Telco and CATV to avoid holes in the new garage siding. Initially, the technician resisted saying that they don't use weatherheads any more but just attach to the soffet and put a hole in the wall. When I frowned at that, he spent the extra time to use the weatherhead and was real nice about it.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Dishrich, I've been into television technology since the 1950s. I have a HD HomeRun box and regularly scan channels coming in off Comcast and even the channel map. We've had discussions here about how they're moving around channels. What I was saying that if they even grouped all the broadcast HD channels in one channel range that would take a truck rollout if they wanted to block HD if they charged an extra fee.


I wouldn't know because I've always had a digital subscription with Comcast usually including at least one Premium channel. Exception was the brief period that they took over my area before the rebuild and I had Dish Network and used Comcast limited basic for the locals. When I needed a package change to get channels like Sci-fi they had to take the filter off the line because I didn't subscribe to extended basic but did get Sci-fi on my SD digital package. And THAT took them two hours to sort out because the techs seemed afraid to contact the head end who finally straighted it out as I told them from the beginning they would.


From what I've been reading as far as consumer electronics go people are getting rid of their old SD sets for HD sets particularly at the prices nowadays. Often it is far less than they paid for that old 27". From what I've read in trends is that the SD market is becoming more and more a minority. So see, I don't base my observations on this forum at all.


I would certainly agree that broadcast HD should be Open QAM and remain so by law and no additional fee. It would be available by antenna if you could get it. And yes in my scan I would see or used to see an encrypted channel sharing a channel with a broadcast channel. In my area I believe KPIX used to be on the same channel as Showtime, the latter of course encrypted.


All I was asking was if anyone dropped down to nothing but limited basic did they lose their HD channels which I believe by law they shouldn't nor if they are just cable to HD set and no Comcast STB should not be charged an HD fee.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21062419
> 
> 
> 
> All I was asking was if anyone dropped down to nothing but limited basic did they lose their HD channels..



No, they would not lose their local broadcast HD channels.


> Quote:
> ...which I believe by law they shouldn't nor if they are just cable to HD set and no Comcast STB should not be charged an HD fee.



No, they would not be charged an "HD tech fee" and they would still be able to receive those local HD channels in-the-clear with a personally owned QAM tuning device(TiVo, QAM tuner TV/HDHomeRun, etc). No Comcast equipment is needed to receive local HD channels, other than the cable line itself coming into the building.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21062419
> 
> 
> Dishrich, I've been into television technology since the 1950s.



OK, & me since the early 70's - & it's now 2011...
















I've been doing antenna, cable, satellite & SMATV work since I was a teenager (if we're going to compare resumes...)

(OK, before I go on - I preface this by saying I assume that your area NO longer has analog expanded basic cable, correct?

If you still DO have it, then what I am saying about traps would NOT apply then...)



> Quote:
> What I was saying that if they even grouped all the broadcast HD channels in one channel range that would take a truck rollout if they wanted to block HD if they charged an extra fee.



(assuming you guys no longer have analog expanded basic cable)

Sorry, but they would then simply *encypt* those said channels - GUARANTEE you 200%. CC is NO longer blocking channels via trapping for anything above limited basic - which _if_ CC choose to encrypt OTA HD, would then make it NO longer limited basic, no? (since it would cost above the limited basic service)



> Quote:
> When I needed a package change to get channels like Sci-fi they had to take the filter off the line because I didn't subscribe to extended basic but did get Sci-fi on my SD digital package.



Well and that makes sense, since I assume you only had limited basic back then. Of course they had to take your limited basic trap off so that you could get the rest of your channels. BUT what I'm trying to tell you is, CC is NO longer putting traps "back on" for subs that down downgrade to limited basic service. And that is because there is NO need for them to do so now - why DO you think they encrypted EVERYTHING above limited basic cable now? While I'm sure CC will NOT be going around removing ALL expanded basic traps from limited subs lines, they WILL have to keep making house calls to remove them every time a limited sub upgrades service. (like you did) But, they are NO longer using them for new (limited only) subs or f/downgrades to limited service.


On some systems, when the DTA's first came out, the (digital) expanded basic channels WERE in the clear. Once the FCC gave CC permission to use encryption on the DTA's, (actually it's "privacy mode", but it accomplishes the same thing) all those digital expanded basic channels were NO longer available on clear QAM TV's. So there is NO reason now for CC to have to use traps on limited subs...which is EXACTLY what CC was/is planning on doing all along. They wanted to get away from traps altogether because:

- requires truck rolls to add/remove

- traps can "disappear", or "get lost" from subs that should have them; not needing traps will reduce piracy of expanded basic cable for limited basic or modem-only subs (go over to dslreports & get a load of all the posts of all the "pirates" crying about loosing their "free" expanded (analog) basic channels when their area went WOM







)


(again, if your area still has analog expanded basic service, then this would NOT apply, of course)


FYI, when our system went through the WOM conversion, we NEVER even had clear QAM expanded basic service - because CC ALREADY got their DTA (encryption) waiver by the time we got WOM/DTA's.



> Quote:
> From what I've been reading as far as consumer electronics go people are getting rid of their old SD sets for HD sets particularly at the prices nowadays. Often it is far less than they paid for that old 27". From what I've read in trends is that the SD market is becoming more and more a minority. So see, I don't base my observations on this forum at all.



Well see, I base MY observations on the "real world", & the fact of the # of SD sets still out there.

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this one...



> Quote:
> I would certainly agree that broadcast HD should be Open QAM and remain so by law and no additional fee. It would be available by antenna if you could get it.


_Should be_, but the law does NOT state it MUST; it only states that a "version" of OTA locals must be clear QAM - it does NOT state if an HD version is offered, it MUST be clear QAM as well.

If you would go over to dslreports, you will find several posts of reports of subs that out of the blue, lost some/all of their clear QAM HD locals. Now whether they are are wrong & maybe they lost them due to something else, (channels moved into freqs that have "issues", traps, signal issues, etc.) I can't tell you. And our system here still has ALL our HD limited basics in clear QAM (which even includes WGNA, since it's a limited basic channel here) so I haven't had to deal with this, either.



> Quote:
> All I was asking was if anyone dropped down to nothing but limited basic did they lose their HD channels *which I believe by law they shouldn't* nor if they are just cable to HD set and no Comcast STB should not be charged an HD fee.



See above re: law of clear HD. In _most_ cases though, the local HD's are in clear QAM.


HOWEVER, if they did choose, for whatever reason, to restrict any/all local HD's from limited subs, they *will* be using encryption (& NOT traps) to accomplish this. You would they need either their HD box or cablecard to decrypt those channels. While I'm sure there's going to be some sort of "charge" for the box or cablecard rental - I can't speak about the "HD fee" per se, as I do not know of anyone that has had to do this very thing.


Sounds like keenan is saying you will NOT loose them on your system; I assume he's on your system as well...


----------



## gfbuchanan

I recently converted from Limited Basic to Digital Starter. They gave me a Pace RNG110 as my STB. My bill now includes both the Digital Starter/HSI price, along with an "Additional XFINITY TV Service" of "HD Technology Fee" for $10/month. There is no charge for the Pace RNG110 on my bill. Rental for one STB is included in the Digital Starter package.


As I see it, CC is doing "value pricing". They feel HD has more value than SD, so they charge more for it. From a packaging point of view, Digital Starter includes one STB and the SD versions of its included channels. You can move up to the more valuable HD versions of the channels for an additional $10 per month.


When I made the switch, I told them I wanted the HD versions. If I had not they may have given me a different STB that did not do HD.


Why they don't do this "value pricing" for cable cards in TIVO devices I do not know. It may have something to do with the FCC regulations requiring them to offer the cable cards. Or it may be that they don't distinguish between the HD and SD channels when they encrypt things. For whatever reason, dropping the monthly HD technology fee would go a good way to offsetting the monthly TIVO subscription. I guess I have to think about that.


Greg


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21063748
> 
> 
> When I made the switch, I told them I wanted the HD versions. If I had not they may have given me a different STB that did not do HD.



Not necessarily...since CC implemented the "HD value fee", most, if not all CC regions (that use Moto equipment) stopped buying new stocks of SD (full) digital converters, & are now only buying those RNG110 converters instead. They are issuing these HD boxes even on non-HD accounts - if you choose NOT to pay the HD fee, ALL HD channels *(including HD locals)* are disabled on those converters. Pay the fee & they are turned back on.


This is NO different than what CC does now with the Moto DVR's, that ONLY come equipped with HD standard. Again, no HD fee - no HD on the DVR. This is actually easier (& cheaper) from an inventory aspect for CC, as now they do not have to keep acquiring & stocking (new) SD receivers; they only need 1 type of non-DVR digital converter for all subs - but still make $$$ on HD subs. The chances of an SD sub getting these boxes depends on what stock of boxes they at the time - it can go either way.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21064051
> 
> 
> if you choose NOT to pay the HD fee, ALL HD channels *(including HD locals)* are disabled on those converters.



HD locals are not encrypted here.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21062619
> 
> 
> Well and that makes sense, since I assume you only had limited basic back then. Of course they had to take your limited basic trap off so that you could get the rest of your channels. BUT what I'm trying to tell you is, CC is NO longer putting traps "back on" for subs that down downgrade to limited basic service. And that is because there is NO need for them to do so now - why DO you think they encrypted EVERYTHING above limited basic cable now? While I'm sure CC will NOT be going around removing ALL expanded basic traps from limited subs lines, they WILL have to keep making house calls to remove them every time a limited sub upgrades service. (like you did) But, they are NO longer using them for new (limited only) subs or f/downgrades to limited service.



Having just gone through this, I'll tie down your speculation with facts.


1) Comcast is NOT removing the filter traps from limited basic customers unless they are asked to remove them.


2) Comcast could have avoided having to remove the traps from limited basic customers lines if they had been careful what frequencies they chose to broadcast limited basic clear QAM channels on. They were not careful and put several clear QAM limited basic channels, local HD, and the Discovery channel into the bandwidth blocked by the old limited basic filters. This gives limited basic customers legitimate reasons to request the filters removal.


3) It is difficult but possible to convince comcast support that the filter is there and needs to be removed.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21064131
> 
> 
> HD locals are not encrypted here.



Does NOT matter - when CC set up this whole "HD access fee" thing through these converters, they used an "HD flag" tier bit in their authorization system, to control access to ALL HD channels in their (HD) converters - including their HD DVR's. When you do not have HD access authorized on your account, those HD converters will NOT be able to access ANY HD channels - regardless if they are clear QAM (unencrypted) or fully scrambled, whether it's part of your (base) prog pkg or not. Unfortunately, I had to find this particular issue out the hard way...










Does this make sense - considering HD locals are NOT encrypted??? Of course NOT - but this IS CC after all! I _suspect_ they did this for 2 reasons:

- Since you are now getting HD receivers (for the same price as SD), CC had no intention of giving you ANY HD for FREE, w/out paying the HD fee

- It was easier to control HD access across ALL prog service tiers; instead of having to build separate authorization control tables for all those new individual HD channels, they can control ALL HD channels with the "HD flag" tier (one of the last software updates they did on the TVG, was specifically so they could do it in this fashion)


(understand this applies to Moto systems; I do not know for sure if they are doing the very same thing on their Cisco systems - but I suspect they are...)



Of course there IS a fix - use a 2-way splitter & run one feed directly to your clear QAM TV; the other leg goes into the converter. Then run a set of A/V outputs of your choice (HDMI, component, or composite) out of the RNG110 to an input on your HDTV. You'll have to switch inputs when you want your clear QAM HD locals.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/21064472
> 
> 
> Having just gone through this, I'll tie down your speculation with facts.



Uh, the only thing I was "speculating", was if SF still had analog expanded basic cable, none of this would apply right now. (which I even underlined explaining this on my reply) Other than that, everything I've mentioned re: traps/DTA's/encrypted expanded basic digital, etc. is how CC is ultimately doing things in ALL their regions - no speculation here, thank you!



> Quote:
> 1) Comcast is NOT removing the filter traps from limited basic customers unless they are asked to remove them.



Didn't I basically say the same thing...

_While I'm sure CC will NOT be going around removing ALL expanded basic traps from limited subs lines, they WILL have to keep making house calls to remove them every time a limited sub upgrades service._


OK, agree - they are NOT removing those traps on a "mass" basis, unless the sub upgrades prog, or due to "service issues" as you state below.



> Quote:
> 2) Comcast could have avoided having to remove the traps from limited basic customers lines if they had been careful what frequencies they chose to broadcast limited basic clear QAM channels on. They were not careful and put several clear QAM limited basic channels, local HD, and the Discovery channel into the bandwidth blocked by the old limited basic filters. This gives limited basic customers legitimate reasons to request the filters removal.



Totally agree; that's happened around here some, even when we were Insight - luckily I never HAD a limited basic trap to deal with











> Quote:
> 3) It is difficult but possible to convince comcast support that the filter is there and needs to be removed.



Oh YEA; rather go through a root canal...










Look, I didn't mean to get off-tangent from the OP(s); all I was trying to get though to Brian - was that CC is NO longer actively using traps to control access to certain tiers of channels on WOM/DTA (upgraded) systems. If you downgrade to limited basic from a higher tier, CC will simply shut off authorization to all those applicable channels through their converters, DTA's, or cablecards). No tech will be coming out to install traps at the house or anything like that - which is EXACTLY why CC choose to encrypt the digital expanded basics & require a DTA, receiver or CableCard to receive them.


FYI - if you go to the Insight or WOW cable [email protected], they started out encrypting their expanded basic lineup, but then turned the encryption OFF, so that clear QAM TV's would no longer need any boxes to keep their existing SD expanded basic service. Needless to say, a lot of subs over their were happy they did this...


----------



## Brian Conrad

Dishrich, do you have an HDHR?


What happened when I wanted the Sci-fi channel in HD was there was confusion because in some areas but not mine, Sci-fi was on Extended Basic. I had an SD digital package which included it. The guys sent out thought that if I had that package I should also get the HD channel. There was even a bit of confusion on this forum on how this worked. At the time I only had Limited Basic, the SD digital package and a bunch of HD channels in the clear. I probably also had Showtime or HBO at the time too. I had the 5100 STB. Comcast had added some more HD channels including Sci-fi. I got some of the new channels but not Sci-fi. The press release said I needed a different package but the guys they sent out argued I didn't need it until they finally called the head end folks.


After I had Sci-fi running I took the 5100 in and got a 3416.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21064595
> 
> 
> Uh, the only thing I was "speculating", was if SF still had analog expanded basic cable, none of this would apply right now.



dishrich: FYI: SF area removed analog Expanded Basic quite some time ago. The only analog signals that remain are channels 2-33. If I understand correctly, we can expect to see those disappear sometime next year.


Once they removed the Expanded Basic analog signals they started re-using those channels for digital channels. In so doing, they made the "mistake" of moving some of the Limited Basic digital channels (KQED/PBS and KGO/ABC) down into that band. This caused problems for folks that had notch filters installed. If I remember correctly, the start of this long discussion was because someone could no longer find KQED or KGO signals.


Thanks for the interesting discussion about the HD Flag. It seems to describe how Comcast is doing things. Interestingly, when I lost KQED, I knew what the problem was and called to report the problem. The CSR originally insisted that I need a STB and shipped me an old Moto box (I forget which one). It was supposed to give me Limited Basic HD content. I never installed it. Instead I got the truck roll to remove the filter and gave them back their box.


Shortly after that I converted to Digital Starter with HD.


Greg


----------



## nbc11newsclips

I've subscribed to Sports Entertainment Package via On Demand with my remote, and i get Speed HD, Tennis Channel HD and NFL Redzone HD. Gotta love sports!!!


----------



## snidely

I don't know what plan we are now on. I was on something that gave me everything we did get on our HD DVR in HD. It was a "special". We were paying $68/mo. including internet - fast internet on special til March. The internet part is about $25/mo.

The rate was going to increase from $68 to $110. So I downgraded but said wanted to keep Comedy Central. They said OK.

Well it turns out that we do get all the channels up thru about a 100 - but only on our DTA connection. We don't get most of the channels - even SD - on our DVR.

Should we be getting everything we get thru our DTA box

thru our DVR box?

We do get a few of the lower channels in both SD and HD on our DVR. And do get comedy central in HD.

What I mainly miss is a version of MSNBC and ESPN.


...mike


----------



## cstar

Anyone else seeing the new channels show up?


I had to add the channels manually to my tivo and they have no guide data yet but I see BBC America HD and others.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstar* /forum/post/21095388
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing the new channels show up?
> 
> 
> I had to add the channels manually to my tivo and they have no guide data yet but I see BBC America HD and others.



Yes and these cretins did pull the plug on all of the HD premium multiplexes except the Spanish HBO channel. There was no legal notifcation that I'm aware of and certainly no price reduction in the premier package.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/21095453
> 
> 
> Yes and these cretins did pull the plug on all of the HD premium multiplexes except the Spanish HBO channel. There was no legal notifcation that I'm aware of and certainly no price reduction in the premier package.



Really? HBO Latino is the only HBO-HD channel left? What about the other premium channels? I don't subscribe anymore so I can't check myself.


Anyone have a list of what was added? Should I even bother?










Just checked the TiVo channel listing and it looks like you're right, I see the following for premiums...


801-HBO-HD Pacific

808-HBO-HD Latino

816-Starz-HD Pacific

825-Showtime-HD Pacific

838-Cinemax-HD Pacific

847-The Movie Channel-HD Pacific


...and that's it.


What an unbelievable rip-off, and people pay $20 per network per month for these channels?


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21095741
> 
> 
> Really? HBO Latino is the only HBO-HD channel left? What about the other premium channels? I don't subscribe anymore so I can't check myself.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a list of what was added? Should I even bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the TiVo channel listing and it looks like you're right, I see the following for premiums...
> 
> 
> 801-HBO-HD Pacific
> 
> 808-HBO-HD Latino
> 
> 816-Starz-HD Pacific
> 
> 825-Showtime-HD Pacific
> 
> 838-Cinemax-HD Pacific
> 
> 847-The Movie Channel-HD Pacific
> 
> 
> ...and that's it.
> 
> 
> What an unbelievable rip-off, and people pay $20 per network per month for these channels?



And Comcast's argument, I'm sure, will be that you are paying for the Premium service itself, not how many channels within that service are available to you. Legally, it probably holds water but it's a very shoddy way to treat higher paying customers. I wish that Direct could figure out how to implement a robust On Demand service that doesn't rely on your own internet connection and the chunks of your monthly byte allocation that it would use.


----------



## Cal1981

There's some real anger building up in the Xfinity user forums over the stripping of the Premium HDs.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/21096276
> 
> 
> There's some real anger building up in the Xfinity user forums over the stripping of the Premium HDs.



I'll bet there is! If they lowered the price at least it would be a bit more palatable, but to leave the price as it is is just outrageous. And of course TiVo/Moxi owners get hit the hardest as we don't have access to VOD.


----------



## juancmjr

EncoreHD is still on 809. Looking at the listings as I type this. I was watching History 2 HD and it just went black. I'm getting Not Authorized for WildHD. I could live without WildHD. HBO Zone HD has the porn!







I mean


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21096343
> 
> 
> I'll bet there is! If they lowered the price at least it would be a bit more palatable, but to leave the price as it is is just outrageous. And of course TiVo/Moxi owners get hit the hardest as we don't have access to VOD.



If that's the case, Direct or God help us, Uverse might be better options. At least they continue to offer more linear premium channels with more capable DVRs. Without the On Demand system the value of the premium HD package is close to nil.


----------



## juancmjr

I recently had some deals which expired and pushed my bill to over $200! No more Encore & phone service (which we never used anyway) for me.


----------



## CTEL08

no sign of the new hd channels down here in san jose, south of bernal rd .


i did check on demand tho, and there are some offerings for bbc programming in HD.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Some like BBC America HD work with my subscription and others don't. I also lost the second HBO and Showtime HD channels.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21100453
> 
> 
> Some like BBC America HD work with my subscription and others don't. I also lost the second HBO and Showtime HD channels.



Someone on the Xfinity User Forums said that when he called to complain he was effectively told that he was SOL. The next time I see one of those commercials touting the great customer service, I think that I'll wretch.


----------



## Fab2004

Has anyone in San Mateo been able to see Fox Soccer in HD (#803)?

My Tivo lists it (since last week), but there is no signal in that channel.

The Comcast tech was completely useless ("it will be activated before 2012")



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21100453
> 
> 
> Some like BBC America HD work with my subscription and others don't. I also lost the second HBO and Showtime HD channels.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2004* /forum/post/21121658
> 
> 
> Has anyone in San Mateo been able to see Fox Soccer in HD (#803)?
> 
> My Tivo lists it (since last week), but there is no signal in that channel.
> 
> The Comcast tech was completely useless ("it will be activated before 2012")



Same here, TiVo added the channels, but none of them work. Kind of a pain because the HBO and Starz channels are still there, but TiVo says "to be announced"


----------



## KingsFan6

Does anyone have recent information on the bitrates of the HD channels? Last I heard, the locals are still packed at 2:1, and I think that's still the case. Are all of the national cable nets now at 3:1?


----------



## gfbuchanan

I was trying to record MythBusters on the Discovery Channel using the Clear QAM SD channel last night, but it was OTA. Did anyone else notice that? My OnAir Creator says it is on channel 42.3 from the Cupertino headend.


I just checked now, and it seems to be back. So bummer. I missed the recording.


----------



## jeff lam

anyone in san jose/campbell area have trouble today? I lost signal on almost all of my hd channels, even some of the major network ones. My SD channels work fine. I now only get 3-5 HD channels.


----------



## FabioIngrao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/21122969
> 
> 
> Same here, TiVo added the channels, but none of them work. Kind of a pain because the HBO and Starz channels are still there, but TiVo says "to be announced"



According to Comcast I should be receiving the new channels. They will send a tech to investigate


----------



## funkrhythm

Anyone know if KNTV is available in HD (unencrypted) through Comcast in the East Bay (Berkeley in particular)?


I just tried scanning for unencrypted channels using an HD receiver card on my PC (trying to setup MythTV) and I found the other broadcast networks in HD (KTVU (Fox), KPIX (CBS), KGO (ABC)) but I could only find an SD version of KNTV (NBC). I imagine this could be intentional on Comcast's part (since KNTV is actually in san jose) but figured I might as well ask.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian Conrad

KNTV-HD comes up fine here over my HDHR on this computer. It's on 79.1. Is there still a filter on your line?


----------



## wintertime

Is anyone else missing the local radio stations? I just dialed from 969 to 989 and the only station I'm getting is KCSM on 962. It's a mirror of the audio/video channel on 199, so I'm missing all of the audio-only channels. I'm in Sunnyvale.


----------



## d5326




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21226895
> 
> 
> Is anyone else missing the local radio stations?



I'm in Sunnyvale as well, and I'm getting the radio stations on all those channels.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d5326* /forum/post/21227434
> 
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale as well, and I'm getting the radio stations on all those channels.



Thanks, "d5326." Still no FM stations here this morning, even after unplugging the DCT for half an hour. So I called Comcast and they sent a reactivation signal that cycled and reloaded the DCT, but still no luck. So the rep is escalating the issue. I think there must be a problem at my local Comcast node if you're getting them okay elsewhere in Sunnyvale.



Patty



[7:15 p.m. Friday]

The FM stations are back. I just checked 2-3 hours ago and they weren't.


----------



## cleguluche

Can someone tell me if the 49er game will be broadcast locally in the Bay Area in addition to the NFL Network broadcast? I'm having Thanksgiving dinner at my parents house and they do not have NFLN...I know that I can add it on the fly but I'm wondering if the game will be simulcast on CBS 5 or another local broadcast...thanks!


----------



## RayChuang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cleguluche* /forum/post/21240652
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the 49er game will be broadcast locally in the Bay Area in addition to the NFL Network broadcast?



If they are within the broadcast area for local games as defined by the NFL, it will be on Channel 5 (KPIX) at 5:00 pm PST this coming Thursday. Since most of the Bay Area is on Comcast, it will be Channel 5 (SD) or Channel 705 (1080i HD).


----------



## bwelling

Has anyone else been having problems with KNTV (HD) reception recently? There appears to be no signal much of the time (right now, for example) here, and a terrible signal (blocking and skipping every few seconds) much of the rest of the time. This has been going on for at least a week, maybe 2.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling* /forum/post/21250976
> 
> 
> Has anyone else been having problems with KNTV (HD) reception recently? There appears to be no signal much of the time (right now, for example) here, and a terrible signal (blocking and skipping every few seconds) much of the rest of the time. This has been going on for at least a week, maybe 2.



Not been a problem in Cupertino. Here the HD signal shares physical channel 92 with ion-HD and Universal Sports. Are they coming in spotty as well? How about KQED World and KCSM-SD? They are on physical channel 91 here.


----------



## tranle

I have noticed that since yesterday Comcast has been setting PSIP for most of the channels (except from KRON-HD and KCWB-HD), that could have confused your TV or receiver if you are not using Comcast STB box.


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know what Comcast does to their non-local channels to cause them to stutter on Samsung TVs and other devices that can decode their non-local channels? I'm guessing Comcast does some shty non-standard mpeg2 1080i encoding that can't be played back properly on all devices that understand 1080i mpeg2 . None of the local channels have this problem.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21252174
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Comcast does to their non-local channels to cause them to stutter on Samsung TVs and other devices that can decode their non-local channels? I'm guessing Comcast does some shty non-standard mpeg2 1080i encoding that can't be played back properly on all devices that understand 1080i mpeg2 . None of the local channels have this problem.



Non-local channels that are in the clear in Cupertino are just fine. They include Discovery, wgn, ion. They all play fine on my computer and Sony LCD. Sometimes CSPAN stutters, but I chalk that up to low signal strength.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21062619
> 
> 
> If you would go over to dslreports, you will find several posts of reports of subs that out of the blue, lost some/all of their clear QAM HD locals. Now whether they are are wrong & maybe they lost them due to something else, (channels moved into freqs that have "issues", traps, signal issues, etc.) I can't tell you.



I can.


It's Comcast corporate policy, and always has been, for all local HD (and Limited Basic) to be in the clear. They do not encrypt local HD and/or Limited Basic anywhere, and to the best of my knowledge there are no plans to do so.


What is happening, is they are eliminating all analog channels. Limited Basic will still be unencrypted.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/21064472
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Comcast is NOT removing the filter traps from limited basic customers unless they are asked to remove them.



Not necessarily. In some areas they are removed with any service call, as some traps have been known to cause other system issues (Internet). This will become standard procedure in all areas as time goes on.


> Quote:
> 2) Comcast could have avoided having to remove the traps from limited basic customers lines if they had been careful what frequencies they chose to broadcast limited basic clear QAM channels on. They were not careful and put several clear QAM limited basic channels, local HD, and the Discovery channel into the bandwidth blocked by the old limited basic filters.



This is not correct. There are many factors that go into the determination of what channels go where on a system, and Comcast assigns things where they best feel they should go. There are other non-video considerations in play.



> Quote:
> 3) It is difficult but possible to convince comcast support that the filter is there and needs to be removed.



Yes, but only because most CSR's don't understand the concept. If your paying for any video at all, you are paying for Limited Basic in the clear.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I talked to someone local that other day who was complaining that "Comcast took away some HD channels from them." After a little discussion I learned that they only ever had Limited Basic going back 10 years and so I told them the trap filter was probably on their line and to call up Comcast who'll roll a truck out to remove it. I suspect that Comcast does not have any sort of database around that tells them who has the trap filter and who doesn't.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21261492
> 
> 
> I suspect that Comcast does not have any sort of database around that tells them who has the trap filter and who doesn't.



You're most likely right, but they may have it listed in individual account files.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21256070
> 
> 
> It's Comcast corporate policy, and always has been, for all local HD (and Limited Basic) to be in the clear. They do not encrypt local HD and/or Limited Basic anywhere, and to the best of my knowledge there are no plans to do so.



Unfortunately, this may change.


From Multichannel News



> Quote:
> NCTA to FCC: Let All-Digital MSOs Encrypt Basic Tier
> 
> 
> Cable Group Files Comments With Agency
> 
> 
> By John Eggerton
> 
> 
> The National Cable & Telecommunications Association has urged the Federal Communications Commission to allow cable operators that have gone all digital to encrypt their basic tier.
> 
> 
> That came in comments Monday on the FCC's proposal to do just that. "Given the substantial public interest benefits and the lack of harms associated with encryption, NCTA endorses the Commission's tentative conclusions and urges it to act expeditiously in amending its rules," according to the cable organization.
> 
> 
> It added that allowing basic encryption would largely eliminate theft of service, promote innovation and investment, and reduce polution and fuel consumption by reducing truck rolls to activate or deactivate service (NCTA said Monday that the benefits would outweigh the minimal extra watts consumed by new boxes).
> 
> 
> Cable operators also argued that the competition has no similar ban on encryption. "When the encryption rule was adopted in 1994, cable was the dominant MVPD, and there were few competitors," said NCTA. "The situation is dramatically different today. DBS and telco IPTV providers -- each requiring set-top boxes for each of their subscribers -- serve approximately 40% of the marketplace with all-digital service on a fully encrypted basis. Likewise, online video distributors deliver video to customers on an encrypted basis. Netflix alone has 23.8 million subscribers, more than any MVPD. None of these video providers is barred from encrypting or otherwise protecting the content they provide to their customers."
> 
> As Multichannel News first reported back in October, FCC chairman Julius Genachowski proposed allowing all cable operators to encrypt digital basic channels, given that the TV industry is going all-digital and that the move would had consumer, environmental and theft-protection benefits.
> 
> 
> The commission officially voted Oct. 13 to propose that change and put it out for comment. "We tentatively conclude that allowing cable operators to encrypt the basic service tier in all-digital systems will not substantially affect compatibility between cable service and consumer electronics equipment for most subscribers," the commission said. The FCC has already granted several waivers -- most prominently to Cablevision -- and more are in the hopper from cable operators.
> 
> 
> The FCC conceded there was an issue with consumers with basic-only digital who accessed it without set-tops, or second or third sets without digital boxes that would now need new equipment to unscramble a signal. It proposed adopting the conditions it put on the waiver it gave Cablevision to encrypt its basic service in New York.
> 
> 
> Those conditions include requiring cable operators to offer "current basic-only subscribers up to two set-top boxes or CableCARDs without charge for up to two years, (b) digital subscribers who have an additional television set currently receiving basic-only service one set-top box or CableCARD without charge for one year, and (c) current qualified low-income basic-only subscribers up to two set-top boxes or CableCARDs without charge for five years." But it also asked whether this was adequate of whether the Cablevision time frames are appropriate.
> 
> 
> NCTA had some tweaks to the language of those conditions, but said it had not quarrel with their substance.


 http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php


----------



## Keenan

Well, that's a bit ugly for those of us that use devices such as the SiliconDust HDHomeRun network tuner.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21272022
> 
> 
> Well, that's a bit ugly for those of us that use devices such as the SiliconDust HDHomeRun network tuner.



It's a lot ugly for anyone who uses a QAM tuner without a CableCARD.


I haven't heard anything about Comcast in this respect, but my guess is that if all the other cableco's do it, so will they at some point.


I wonder what Wide Open West will do? When they first went digital with standard tier channels (2-99), they encrypted them like everyone else. After customer feedback they decided to change all the standard tier channels to clear QAM. Subs with a QAM tuner in any room can get local HD & channels 2-99 without a box.


----------



## Brian Conrad

There has to be a substantial number of people who only subscribe to Limited Basic and do not use boxes. The way Comcast operates they would have no idea that customers are watching open QAM HD channels that way. I'm sure there would be quite an uproar if they encrypted the locals. And we could organize some pretty good protests too.


----------



## TPeterson

I wonder what are the supposed "environmental benefits" of such a change that are asserted without explanation in the above article??? Surely the power draw of all those additional 24/7 vampire STB will be a negative for the environment! {Edit: See Patty's post below. I somehow missed the point about truck rolls, but I agree with her that the claim is straw-grasping and I doubt that it would actually pencil out in their favor}


If/when Comcast does this I'm dropping my cable subscription even though that will mean that I can no longer beta test clear-QAM gear for anyone, as I've done for the past 8 years. I'm unalterably opposed to having even one of those damned vampires plugged in at my home.


----------



## MKANET

Hmmm, I doubt that that would happen that easily; or, at least not anytime soon. This wouldn't just affect PC users. That would render almost all modern digital TVs with builtin QAM tuners useless. Personally, most of my TV watching is local TV channels using my Silicondust tuners.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The only reason for Comcast to do this would be to switch to IPTV but even then I would think they would leave locals open QAM and not streaming via IPTV.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21280909
> 
> 
> The only reason for Comcast to do this would be to switch to IPTV but even then I would think they would leave locals open QAM and not streaming via IPTV.



Not exactly. This allows them to turn off users without truck rolls. Everything done by conditional access.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/21276530
> 
> 
> I wonder what are the supposed "environmental benefits" of such a change that are asserted without explanation in the above article??? Surely the power draw of all those additional 24/7 vampire STB will be a negative for the environment!



Without explanation? According to the article, "reduce polution [sic] and fuel consumption by reducing truck rolls to activate or deactivate service (NCTA said Monday that the benefits would outweigh the minimal extra watts consumed by new boxes)."


I think they're grasping at straws, but the article _did_ provide an explanation.


I don't have an HD package and enjoy sometimes watching HD programs via the QAM tuner in my TV, so obviously I don't like the idea of the clear QAM channels going away.



Patty


----------



## wco81

Probably trying to force more people onto digital tiers.


----------



## CTEL08

a question for anybody within san jose city limits....


have the new hd channels in the lower 800s (BBC-A, GALAVISION etc) showed up in your stb's yet?


my inlaws in los gatos have them, but nothing showing up yet down here south of bernal rd.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21276722
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I doubt that that would happen that easily; or, at least not anytime soon.



Don't bet on that.


Comcast is already moving all channels off analog in a number of areas. Once this gets approved by the FCC, all they have to do is flip a switch.


----------



## yckx

No new channels in 95124.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21282083
> 
> 
> a question for anybody within san jose city limits....
> 
> 
> have the new hd channels in the lower 800s (BBC-A, GALAVISION etc) showed up in your stb's yet?
> 
> 
> my inlaws in los gatos have them, but nothing showing up yet down here south of bernal rd.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21282723
> 
> 
> Don't bet on that.
> 
> 
> Comcast is already moving all channels off analog in a number of areas. Once this gets approved by the FCC, all they have to do is flip a switch.



When they flip that switch, I guarantee that I'm gone from cable.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/21285151
> 
> 
> When they flip that switch, I guarantee that I'm gone from cable.



Why? It's not like you'll be any better off with other options. At that point all providers will be equal in requiring a box.


----------



## Brian Conrad

In my case I watch so little that is on the Limited Basic tier I wouldn't miss anything. Many of the locals have their news and some shows up as streaming feeds anyway. The majority of my watching is either premium or extended cable networks. And more and more those shows are available as streaming.


----------



## gfbuchanan

So when they show up, do they show up in the guide as well? And in the 7xx channel range with the other HD channels?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21285723
> 
> 
> Why? It's not like you'll be any better off with other options. At that point all providers will be equal in requiring a box.


_Au contraire_, I have an antenna that pulls in essentially all of the stations on the limited basic tier (most of the time). I keep the minimal cable subscription going primarily for the purpose of beta testing clear-QAM hardware (PC tuners and PVR STB). If I drop the cable I'll be looking to improve my OTA setup, but it's already pretty reliable for the important stations.


If the cable (and other supplier) STB were designed properly so as not to draw more than a milliwatt or so 24/7 I'd see this differently. But in my own past experience and from recent web reading it seems that STB designers don't think twice about their vampire loads.


----------



## MKANET

Tpeterson, do you know if it's still true that we're getting the same ATSC streams that are broadcasted via OTA? BTW: My OTA ATSC tuner (connected to my old CM4228 in the attic) will automatically kick in case of a Comcast outage.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/21290357
> 
> _Au contraire_, I have an antenna that pulls in essentially all of the stations on the limited basic tier (most of the time). I keep the minimal cable subscription going primarily for the purpose of beta testing clear-QAM hardware (PC tuners and PVR STB). If I drop the cable I'll be looking to improve my OTA setup, but it's already pretty reliable for the important stations.



Let's face it, you're pretty unusual in that you have a cable subscription but don't use it in any conventional sense. My comment was directed at those who actually use the cable channels in the clear as a primary source.



> Quote:
> If the cable (and other supplier) STB were designed properly so as not to draw more than a milliwatt or so 24/7 I'd see this differently. But in my own past experience and from recent web reading it seems that STB designers don't think twice about their vampire loads.



Not sure why you would say this.


The latest hardware move among big cableco's is the HD DTA, which is being designed with energy savings in mind. Here is a link to the Motorola (largest STB supplier) energy efficiency page. Although it does not specifically address the HD DTA, I've been told it will be substantially more energy efficient than any other series of STB's that Motorola has ever offered. Their efforts may not meet your expectation, but to say they don't think twice is inaccurate. http://responsibility.motorola.com/i...oducts/energy/


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21290728
> 
> 
> Tpeterson, do you know if it's still true that we're getting the same ATSC streams that are broadcasted via OTA?



Should be. In some cases Comcast uses fiber, but the stream is still the same. I've always hoped some bright, young marketing person would see the wisdom of getting a pristine fiber feed (read no subchannels) from local stations and tout that over other providers.....



> Quote:
> BTW: My OTA ATSC tuner (connected to my old CM4228 in the attic) will automatically kick in case of a Comcast outage.



Very nice.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I have the RNG110 HDTV STB. Is there some way to tell what physical channel it is actually using when it is tuned to a Comcast channel number, like channel 10, or 709, or 189?


Thanks for any pointers.


Greg


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21292763
> 
> 
> I have the RNG110 HDTV STB. Is there some way to tell what physical channel it is actually using when it is tuned to a Comcast channel number, like channel 10, or 709, or 189?



Diagnostic screen (#8 I think it was) and the 'dashboard' show a frequency it's currently on.


Just checked mine, on channel 702, diagnostic tells me it's on 789.000 MHz


Wikipedia calls it channel 123.


Sound helpful?


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21290728
> 
> 
> Tpeterson, do you know if it's still true that we're getting the same ATSC streams that are broadcasted via OTA?



I haven't checked all channels, but it's true of the major networks and seems to be so for KBCW, KRON, and KICU as well. The only oddball that I'm aware of is KQED, and Comcast actually has a better quality stream of KQED-HD than is broadcast OTA (thanks, no doubt, to all the subchannels with which they insist on cluttering their 6-MHz slice of our spectrum).


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21292549
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the Motorola (largest STB supplier) energy efficiency page. ... Their efforts may not meet your expectation, but to say they don't think twice is inaccurate. http://responsibility.motorola.com/i...oducts/energy/



Ken, thanks for the link. My statement was indeed inaccurate. That article shows that they're _thinking_ about energy efficiency--thanks mainly to EU regulations--but their achievements to date are underwhelming at best. They're a heckuva long way from my "few milliwatts" standard for a true "standby" function! Even their simplest STB now apparently draw around 5 watts or more, all the time, and their "complex" (read: HDD containing) STB draw at least 20--1/6th as much as my 10-year-old refrigerator, which actually has a 24-hour job! This is outrageous when my now-ancient HTPC draws a watt in hibernation (my next one will be better) and can perform all the functions of their STB.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /forum/post/21295311
> 
> 
> Ken, thanks for the link. My statement was indeed inaccurate. That article shows that they're _thinking_ about energy efficiency--thanks mainly to EU regulations--but their achievements to date are underwhelming at best. They're a heckuva long way from my "few milliwatts" standard for a true "standby" function! Even their simplest STB now apparently draw around 5 watts or more, all the time, and their "complex" (read: HDD containing) STB draw at least 20--1/6th as much as my 10-year-old refrigerator, which actually has a 24-hour job! This is outrageous when my now-ancient HTPC draws a watt in hibernation (my next one will be better) and can perform all the functions of their STB.



I think the big problem for cable boxes & energy use is the guide. It goes into the future, weeks, and tracks a lot of info for hundreds of channels. Does your HTPC do about the same? Is the info available as soon as it comes out of hibernation?


----------



## TPeterson

Yes, see the CW-EPG thread for info.


----------



## Ace of Space

I'm buying a mobile home that is able to get service from Comcast. It was remodeled before I bought it and there are no cable outlets anywhere in the house. Will Comcast install as many as 4 or 5 new outlets and do all the cabling, or do I have to hire an independent contractor to come out and wire my new house? Anyone know?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21292949
> 
> 
> Diagnostic screen (#8 I think it was) and the 'dashboard' show a frequency it's currently on.
> 
> 
> Just checked mine, on channel 702, diagnostic tells me it's on 789.000 MHz
> 
> 
> Wikipedia calls it channel 123.
> 
> 
> Sound helpful?



Barovelli, Thanks for your reply.


What I was looking for was the key sequence to enter the diagnostic mode. I found that thru Google. Power off the STB and quickly press the OK/Select key. That brings up the diagnostic screen, and from there I can figure out the channel.


----------



## wanderance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FabioIngrao* /forum/post/21176300
> 
> 
> According to Comcast I should be receiving the new channels. They will send a tech to investigate



Did the tech ever come out? Just wondering if I should bother to tell TiVo to change the guide back or if the channels are coming shortly.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wanderance* /forum/post/21304702
> 
> 
> Did the tech ever come out? Just wondering if I should bother to tell TiVo to change the guide back or if the channels are coming shortly.



I'm in Redwood Shores as well, and I don't recall ever receiving a STB message regarding the channel line-up change. Did you see one? They usually send notifications out in advance.


Did anyone who got the new HD channels also get a message in advance? How far in advance was it?


My point being that until we get notified that the line-up change is happening, maybe it isn't (for us).


Does anyone have any insider info on this?


----------



## MKANET

Has anyone here has had any luck accessing TV channels via the firewire port recently? I'm specifically interested in specifically accessing non-local, non-premium TV channels. Last I heard, the firewire port is disabled by default; but can be re-enabled. I'm guessing at least the premium TV channels will be blocked.


Any information about this would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## MKANET

I hear only crickets







Maybe someone knows the answer to this:


Does Comcast enforce the copy protection flag on their subscription channels for cableCARD users? Has anyone gone through the hassle of getting cableCARDS for their PC based tuners? I REALLY hope that I'm not the first person in the Bay Area who wants to install cableCARD tuners on their PC.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21319100
> 
> 
> Has anyone gone through the hassle of getting cableCARDS for their PC based tuners? I REALLY hope that I'm not the first person in the Bay Area who wants to install cableCARD tuners on their PC.



I watch the Tekzilla podcasts, one of the hosts, Robert Heron has a HTPC with a 4 tuner Ceton card. His opinion has been very openly positive about the whole thing unlike most bloggers that only focus on negatives. That's mighty risky for a person's respect level. He's in the Bay Area so his experience reflects local service & support.


----------



## MKANET

Thanks so much. Do you happen to know if there was any information on whether the copy protection flag is enabled for subscription channels or not? If this flag is enabled, the recordings can only be played back on the PC that's recording it; so, no way to play them on HD media playback devices. That's the only reason why I've been reluctant to get cablecard based tuners on my PC.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21319220
> 
> 
> I watch the Tekzilla podcasts, one of the hosts, Robert Heron has a HTPC with a 4 tuner Ceton card. His opinion has been very openly positive about the whole thing unlike most bloggers that only focus on negatives. That's mighty risky for a person's respect level. He's in the Bay Area so his experience reflects local service & support.


----------



## c3

The premium channels such as HBO and Cinemax are copy protected.


----------



## MKANET

Are you certain? How lame.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21319658
> 
> 
> The premium channels such as HBO and Cinemax are copy protected.


----------



## bheung

I'm certain that non-premium channels are not copy protected in Hercules or in San Francisco.


This includes ESPN, Comcast SportsNet, etc.


----------



## MKANET

No, I meant... is it certain that the premium channels are copy ptotected. I dont care that much about non-premium channels on cablecard.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bheung* /forum/post/21322534
> 
> 
> I'm certain that non-premium channels are not copy protected in Hercules or in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> This includes ESPN, Comcast SportsNet, etc.


----------



## miimura

In Los Altos, I cannot copy HBO movies from my CableCARD equipped Tivo to my PC. That means that it is copy once on the wire. I haven't checked the other premiums.


- Mike


----------



## MKANET

Thanks. That helps a little. That really sucks though. FIOS cablecard customers all have the ability/flexility to use cablecard PCs to record, stream, playback in any room, put on their mobile phone, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miimura* /forum/post/21325564
> 
> 
> In Los Altos, I cannot copy HBO movies from my CableCARD equipped Tivo to my PC. That means that it is copy once on the wire. I haven't checked the other premiums.
> 
> 
> - Mike


----------



## wco81

Well HBO has a huge business with selling box sets of its shows. So they may restrict copying off DVRs, burning to DVDs.


Direct TV has a box that will transcode recordings for viewing on mobile and PC clients. Would be interesting to see if that is restricted from copying HBO shows.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21326028
> 
> 
> Well HBO has a huge business with selling box sets of its shows. So they may restrict copying off DVRs, burning to DVDs.
> 
> 
> Direct TV has a box that will transcode recordings for viewing on mobile and PC clients. Would be interesting to see if that is restricted from copying HBO shows.



Their PC viewing application allows viewing of premium content, and it's full bore rez and audio, it's just heavily encrypted.


----------



## wco81

ARe you talking about DirectTV2PC or Nomad?


I'm referring to the latter, which lets you load transcoded recordings to PC and iPhone, with Mac, iPad and Android clients to come.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21326459
> 
> 
> ARe you talking about DirectTV2PC or Nomad?
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the latter, which lets you load transcoded recordings to PC and iPhone, with Mac, iPad and Android clients to come.



DirecTV2PC, couldn't remember the name of it. I've heard of Nomad but have no idea how it works.


----------



## wco81

I've been reading up on it. You pay $150 for the box and connect it to your network. Then it will see your D* DVRs on the network and show a playlist. Then the client apps will list the shows and you can convert them -- conversion is real time so an hour show takes an hour to convert to a more compact file. Then you download to the client.


It doesn't stream like Slingbox, it just converts and downloads to iPhone. iPad and Android support coming soon they say. So if you go out of town, you can catch up on some shows in your DVRs.


----------



## b0ka

I ordered Basic Cable from Comcast, TV has a QAM tuner but no analog or digital channels are found. Comcast now says i need a box to get basic cable.


Can I get OTA channels without a box?


----------



## abg

Yes, you should easily be able to get OTA channels via both the QAM and analog tuners. Are you sure your TV is searching on the correct input port? It really sounds like a cabling error has occurred either at your TV or maybe Comcast hasn't activated your service..


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0ka* /forum/post/21327217
> 
> 
> I ordered Basic Cable from Comcast, TV has a QAM tuner but no analog or digital channels are found. Comcast now says i need a box to get basic cable.
> 
> 
> Can I get OTA channels without a box?



There used to be 2 basic from comcast: limited basic and extended basic.

with limited basic you only get chanel 2-32 702-718 (hd), but you can get the hd cable box for $2. It is easier to go down to the comcast office get a box, do all your setup, and comcast will fix the problem if the box does not receive correctly, and return the box when you are done as there are no contract for the box.


It is way more difficult to complain to comcast when you have only a QAM Tv or a QAM PC Tuner.


----------



## b0ka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/21328926
> 
> 
> There used to be 2 basic from comcast: limited basic and extended basic.
> 
> with limited basic you only get chanel 2-32 702-718 (hd), but you can get the hd cable box for $2. It is easier to go down to the comcast office get a box, do all your setup, and comcast will fix the problem if the box does not receive correctly, and return the box when you are done as there are no contract for the box.
> 
> 
> It is way more difficult to complain to comcast when you have only a QAM Tv or a QAM PC Tuner.



I managed to convince Comcast to send over a Tech to sort out the issue. But the rep I spoke to was sure I could not get a signal without a box. He said they encrypt the signal in my part of town.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0ka* /forum/post/21330926
> 
> 
> I managed to convince Comcast to send over a Tech to sort out the issue. But the rep I spoke to was sure I could not get a signal without a box. He said they encrypt the signal in my part of town.



When I signed up for Limited Basic I got a HD Box from them, costs $2.50 per month and worth it to verify that I was getting what I paid for. I only got Comcast Basic as it was a cheap way to get their internet service.


Some problems occurred and they had to send a truck and removed a filter in the input line. All my QAM TVs can see the limited basic without the box.


I really think that the person you talked to is probably wrong about all channels being encrypted.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b0ka* /forum/post/21330926
> 
> 
> I managed to convince Comcast to send over a Tech to sort out the issue. But the rep I spoke to was sure I could not get a signal without a box. He said they encrypt the signal in my part of town.



That is incorrect. As noted, you probably have a trap from previous times; it will need to be removed.


Comcast corporate policy is for all local HD to be in clear QAM. At least for now.


Because few cable subscribers use QAM, most CSR's don't even know what QAM is.


----------



## abg

I saw a message yesterday about the SyFy and Bravo high-def channels being switched from East coast to West coast feeds, effective tomorrow (16-Dec). Does anyone here know if this is part of a general plan to switch ALL their high-def channels to region-appropriate feeds? I happened to like getting the East coast feed as it allowed me to record shows while we were making dinner and watch them an hour or two later. Now, they're going to be pushed 3 hrs later. Fortunately, there's not a lot I watch on these two but if there are some others that right now fit in my TV scheduling perfectly by airing shows at 6 or 7pm.


----------



## dishrich

Understand that it's NOT Comcast that wants to do this, but rather those programs REQUIRE them to do this.

When most of these programmers even starting offering an HD feed, it was usually JUST an East Coast feed. Obviously if the programmer themselves does NOT even have a West Coast feed, no provider can offer one.

But as HD programming has progressed into a "mass market" offering, these programmers have followed suit with offering a West HD feed, to match their existing West SD feed, so that HD viewers are getting that programmers programs at a "time zone" appropriate time.


If you REALLY want an East HD feed, you could always switch to satellite & get it...


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21353646
> 
> 
> If you REALLY want an East HD feed, you could always switch to satellite & get it...



Sooooo after that description what allows satellite TV able to open east coast feeds out west?


Curious. I'd never switch..


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21354116
> 
> 
> Sooooo after that description what allows satellite TV able to open east coast feeds out west?



The fact that they're sending their signals to a national rather than regional audience.


In some cases, satellite companies will have both East and West Coast feeds of a channel. But if there's only one, it's the Eastern feed.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21354890
> 
> 
> The fact that they're sending their signals to a national rather than regional audience.
> 
> 
> In some cases, satellite companies will have both East and West Coast feeds of a channel. But if there's only one, it's the Eastern feed.



I figured one could do that with a BUD (but who uses those anymore?), but DBS is all addressable controlled and stuff, based on the Zip code of the subscriber.


Kinda stinks, family was enjoying WWE right with dinner on TV trays in the TV room.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21354890
> 
> 
> The fact that they're sending their signals to a national rather than regional audience.



Not necessarily.


Most all Comcast systems across the country can get 102 HD channels with 24 being West coast feeds, of their HD channels from Comcast Media Center, a national receive/distribute facility located in Denver. There, HD feeds are combined in groups of three and uplinked or sent by fiber for national use, and not only by Comcast; other cableco's also buy these feeds for their own use.


----------



## dishrich

Ken, he was answering Baro's question as to why the *DBS providers* are sending East feeds out west - not CC











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21355326
> 
> 
> ...but DBS is all addressable controlled and stuff, based on the Zip code of the subscriber



Yes, but you STILL have to have the bandwidth to even carry BOTH feeds in the first place...which DBS simply does NOT have. (not unless they wanted to drop other unique channels in lieu of having dedicated E/W feeds for BOTH coasts) Obviously, only having mostly E feeds does NOT seem to be much of an issue for the DBS providers; since DBS pushes DVR's heavily, the lack of W feeds is even more of a moot point.


DBS does have a few "basic" channels w/both E & W feeds, such as Disney ch, ION, Cartoon Net, Nickelodeon...but ONLY the East feeds of these are offered in HD. (if it's in HD on DBS at all) Since the DBS providers are offering BOTH feeds to everyone, the programmers do NOT mind this...but in the case of cable, if ONLY 1 feed is offered, they prefer the "correct" feed be provided.











FYI, AT&T U-verse ALSO nationally offers E&W feeds of a few basics, such as TBS, TNT & Cartoon.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich* /forum/post/21358563
> 
> 
> Ken, he was answering Baro's question as to why the *DBS providers* are sending East feeds out west - not CC



Sorry, missed that.


----------



## Barovelli

It all works out for the better - like being able to get that reminder on the guide that a HD version is available when for some reason I mash the remote too quickly and end up on a SD channel.


Reporting on the switch - we saw the series recordings that were set up on USA & Syfy totally disappear from the box, went back, found the new time slots and are back in the game.


----------



## wintertime

Barovelli, to add to what DishRich said, yes, DirecTV and Dish can control what channels you receive by your location, but that's for local channels. They don't have Eastern and Western transponders, so either a channel gets fed to the entire country, or it only gets fed to a metropolitan area. Here's an old map of DirecTV's metropolitan spot beams:

http://www.scottandmichelle.net/scott/dtv.html 


As you can see, they'd have to repeat a channel on a bunch of transponders in order to cover all Western cities. (That map was last updated in 2006; DirecTV covers a lot more cities now, so there must be even more spot beams.) Obviously the most efficient use of their bandwidth (which, remember, is much less than cable companies have) is to send only a single feed of a channel unless there's a strong reason to send both feeds.


You'll notice that Rich mentioned that there are E+W feeds of several children's channels--I believe that's because their programming is targeted to different age groups at different times of the day, and having a feed that's three hours off wouldn't work for children in the Western U.S. For example, they probably want to target elementary-school kids from 3-6 p.m., so they wouldn't want their evening young-teen programming to be hitting the West Coast at that time.



Patty


----------



## CTEL08

add ch 167, BBC World News, to the list of channels that bay area ppl just got, but that we are in missing out in san jose (at least we dont have it down here in coyote valley)


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21361630
> 
> 
> add ch 167, BBC World News, to the list of channels that bay area ppl just got



Excuse me while I sound like a teenager here, but OMG! OMG! OMG! This is wonderful news! I've been wanting an English-language international news channel for ages. Yes, I know that KQEH carries half an hour of BBCWN once or twice a day, and BBC America carries it for a few hours pre-dawn, but I wanted it 24 hours a day. Thank you, CTEL08!



Patty


[edit 10:31 p.m.]

I just found this schedule page for BBC World News:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-radio-and-tv-12957298


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21361630
> 
> 
> add ch 167, BBC World News, to the list of channels that bay area ppl just got, but that we are in missing out in san jose (at least we dont have it down here in coyote valley)



Similarly not in San Mateo area either. Also no BBCA HD. But, what we do have is the little bill insert about the price increase. Yippee. I guess we don't miss out on everything.


----------



## wintertime

Adding to the East Coast vs. West Coast feed discussion, I found some messages on my Comcast receiver a couple of days ago that they're switching to West Coast feeds for a few more HD channels. I don't have HD on Comcast, so I didn't pay attention to what channels they were. 



Patty


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21322890
> 
> 
> No, I meant... is it certain that the premium channels are copy ptotected. I dont care that much about non-premium channels on cablecard.



I believe that HBO, SHO, etc... all require CCI = COPY ONCE in their distribution contracts, though my data is a little old.


You can DVR these with Cablecard into Windows Media Center 7, as it supports the DRM scheme that cablelabs has required. However, SageTV, MythTV, etc... are out of luck with things like the HDHR Prime as far as premiums go.


The only way to get premiums into a no 7MC system is via the R5000-HD.


be thankful though, TWC sets even expanded basic channels as copy once.


----------



## sfniceguy

I am trying to find a current channel-map for Comcast's digital cable feed in Oakland CA. Specifically, I am trying to find out what digital channel number they are using to cablecast the QAM channel for KNTV (NBC).


Several of my QAM-tuners TV's find it at virtual number "11.1" -- but my PC's QAM tuner card cannot find it there.


----------



## dr1394

Try Silicon Dust.

http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/ 


Ron



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfniceguy* /forum/post/21395416
> 
> 
> I am trying to find a current channel-map for Comcast's digital cable feed in Oakland CA. Specifically, I am trying to find out what digital channel number they are using to cablecast the QAM channel for KNTV (NBC).
> 
> 
> Several of my QAM-tuners TV's find it at virtual number "11.1" -- but my PC's QAM tuner card cannot find it there.


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1394* /forum/post/21395457
> 
> 
> Try Silicon Dust.
> 
> http://www.silicondust.com/support/channels/
> 
> 
> Ron



Thanks for the link, but that's a link to the channel line-up of OTA digital broadcast. What I'm looking for is for Comcast's line-up of its Oakland cable feed.


----------



## tdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfniceguy* /forum/post/21396345
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, but that's a link to the channel line-up of OTA digital broadcast. What I'm looking for is for Comcast's line-up of its Oakland cable feed.



At the top of that page, it has a drop down to select who your are looking at.


----------



## wintertime

"SFniceguy," the Silicon Dust site does have QAM listings, as mentioned. However, I've found that they never quite match what I see on my QAM tuner. I've seen mentions that different tuners respond to QAM channels differently, which seems to be borne out by your experience with the tuner in your computer. So you may just have to scan around. I've made up my own list of QAM channel assignments.


For what it's worth, I get KNTV analog on 3, HD on 11.1, and SD on 211.1. I'm surprised you aren't getting anything on 11.1.


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdavis* /forum/post/21396859
> 
> 
> At the top of that page, it has a drop down to select who your are looking at.



Oh thanks! I wasn't noticing the dropdown menu.


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21397518
> 
> 
> "SFniceguy," the Silicon Dust site does have QAM listings, as mentioned. However, I've found that they never quite match what I see on my QAM tuner. I've seen mentions that different tuners respond to QAM channels differently, which seems to be borne out by your experience with the tuner in your computer. So you may just have to scan around. I've made up my own list of QAM channel assignments.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I get KNTV analog on 3, HD on 11.1, and SD on 211.1. I'm surprised you aren't getting anything on 11.1.



I thought with finding that digital channel list my problems would be solved. But, alas, no. No matter what I've tried, I cannot get my tuner to find KNTV-HD. Like you , all my other TV tuners find the channel at "11.1."


The PC-tuner in question is a Hauppauge WinTV HVR-950q.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Though I doubt they would move KNTV into a frequency that was formerly used for Extended Basic it is possible they might and you might have a trap on your line which Comcast will remove. I talked to someone a few weeks back around here that said they "lost" some HD channels. After talking to them a bit I found they had NEVER had "Extended Basic" over the last 10 year so most likely a trap was still on their line and the missing channels were moved into those frequencies.


----------



## abg

Looking at the Silicondust entries for Comcast cable in ZIP code 94608 (not the only one for Emeryville, but hopefully the one you're in), the following are possibilities for KNTV in HD among the 9 different sets of channels:


100.1, 100.2, 110.1, 110.2


It should only take a few moments to see if any of these 4 work.

Good luck,

ABG


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21399496
> 
> 
> Though I doubt they would move KNTV into a frequency that was formerly used for Extended Basic it is possible they might and you might have a trap on your line which Comcast will remove. I talked to someone a few weeks back around here that said they "lost" some HD channels. After talking to them a bit I found they had NEVER had "Extended Basic" over the last 10 year so most likely a trap was still on their line and the missing channels were moved into those frequencies.



Thanks for the suggestion Brian. I think what you describe above could have been a possible situation for me, were it not for the fact that I have lost KNTV (NBC) "11.1" only on one of my tuners (my PC's TV-tuner). My three TV's with QAM tuners can find 11.1 just fine. So, I don't think this would be a trap situation, or none of my TV's could get the channel.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Tune to the 11.1 signal on one of your tuners that gets it OK, then look in the menu for a status or diagnostics display. That will usually give you a frequency, which can them be mapped to the actual cable channel number.


Then tell your PC tuner to try that channel.


Greg



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfniceguy* /forum/post/21400325
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion Brian. I think what you describe above could have been a possible situation for me, were it not for the fact that I have lost KNTV (NBC) "11.1" only on one of my tuners (my PC's TV-tuner). My three TV's with QAM tuners can find 11.1 just fine. So, I don't think this would be a trap situation, or none of my TV's could get the channel.


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tune to the 11.1 signal on one of your tuners that gets it OK, then look in the menu for a status or diagnostics display. That will usually give you a frequency, which can them be mapped to the actual cable channel number.
> 
> 
> Then tell your PC tuner to try that channel.
> 
> 
> Greg



I thought of that too. But done of my other tuners seem to have the diagnostics you describe (1 Panasonic TV and 2 Panasonic DVR's).


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfniceguy* /forum/post/21403340
> 
> 
> I thought of that too. But done of my other tuners seem to have the diagnostics you describe (1 Panasonic TV and 2 Panasonic DVR's).



OK, so do you have a Comcast STB? I have the PACE RGN110. If you have that unit, tune it to the HD station, then turn off the cable box, and immediately press the Enter key on the remote. That brings the unit up in Diagnostic mode, and from that you can find the actual channel.


If you have a different STB, Google for the owners manual for the box and find out how to put it into diagnostics mode.


Greg


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21404989
> 
> 
> OK, so do you have a Comcast STB? I have the PACE RGN110. If you have that unit, tune it to the HD station, then turn off the cable box, and immediately press the Enter key on the remote. That brings the unit up in Diagnostic mode, and from that you can find the actual channel.
> 
> 
> If you have a different STB, Google for the owners manual for the box and find out how to put it into diagnostics mode.
> 
> 
> Greg



No, no STB here. This is just cable directly into the tuner. I'm a Comcast basic cable subscriber, so don't need a STB for basic channels (local broadcast channels only).


----------



## MKANET

Sorry if this is a stupid question. Is *UFC 141: Lesnar vs. Overeem PPV* going to be in 1080i HD? Im sure comcast stopped broadcasting PPV events in SD years ago; but, just want to be certain.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21361630
> 
> 
> add ch 167, BBC World News, to the list of channels that bay area ppl just got, but that we are in missing out in san jose (at least we dont have it down here in coyote valley)



That is great news! I didn't see any posting about it in Oakland. (Been out of town since 12/20.) I've written CNN that they should make their intl. feed available here in the U.S. It sure would get more viewers than a whole lot of other channels.

All the CNN U.S. carries now is political news almost 24/7. Even before that I felt they should carry the intl. channel here. It may not fly well in mid America - but sure would on the 2 coasts.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21377638
> 
> 
> Adding to the East Coast vs. West Coast feed discussion, I found some messages on my Comcast receiver a couple of days ago that they're switching to West Coast feeds for a few more HD channels. I don't have HD on Comcast, so I didn't pay attention to what channels they were.
> 
> 
> Patty



Hope they continue the East HD feed for Com Centrl. Like watching Daily Show at 8 and Colbert at 8:30 rather than 11.

Don't even know if they have a west HD feed.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

NBC Sports Network on Ch. 81 and 723 was scheduled for 1:00 p.m., but will be delayed for at least 2 more hours due to the snow in Philadelphia, so the Winter Classic game moved to 12 Noon and the launch of NBC Sports Network has moved to 3:00 p.m.


Sorry for the delay.


----------



## kbarso

I live in San Mateo. I have a Astound as my cable provider. I have a tivo with cable card. I am able to copy all premium channels to my PC. No copy protection at all. The only copy protection I have encountered is from Tivo on web based downloaded programs on the Tivo.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21361630
> 
> 
> add ch 167, BBC World News, to the list of channels that bay area ppl just got, but that we are in missing out in san jose (at least we dont have it down here in coyote valley)



Just got back to Bay Area after 3 weeks and was looking forward to BBC News. Good news is it is available Okld. Comcast, bad news is that I can't get it unless I pay $$ to get a diff. plan. I'll call and see - but as much as I want it, not sure I would want to pay $10-$15/mo just to get a pkg. with one channel I would watch a lot.

I'm a news junkie - but all the "news" channels are devoting the vast majority of their time to politics. Just a few minutes an hour on the wars we are fighting, economic problems in Europe and here etc.

I have always wondered why CNN doesn't carry their intl. channel here. In areas like Bay Area, Miami, NYC etc. with lots of foreigners and people interested in a world view of the news - that channel would be ahead of 90% of the hundreds of other niche channels on cable and sat. systems.


We had, for several years, a Canadian satellite service. (I had a cousin's address in Toronto to use.) At the time, we got it because (1) when HD first came out the U.S. services and Comcast was slow introducing it. We couldn't get HD OTA because we are behind a hill. (2)Wanted to watch full Olympic coverage - and Canada, at the time was universally recognized as having the best coverage. They didn't delay showing of events by up to a day like U.S. (3) They carried BBC News, Canadian News, and a couple other European sources. Unfortunately, the sat. footprint changed - so can't get it now.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Snidely, was that ExpressVu? I recall that they broke up their programming into genres so that if you wanted to do something like watch BBC News it wouldn't cost you and arm and a leg to get. Comcast has an 18th century business plan and if they don't swing with the economy will go out of business (despite what resident our AVSForum armchair execs think).


----------



## snidely

That was BEV Expressvue. Really reasonable pricing - especially at that time when the Canadian $ was weaker.

From time to time our useless Congress talks about making cable providers give customers an a la carte option.

My opinion is that at some point much video will be by streaming over the internet. Internet capacity and speed has increased many fold just in the past few years. In another 5 years we may be able to simply dial into the internet for the providers we want.


----------



## Cal1981

Looks like Comcast will actually pull the plig on the remaining analogue channels shortly:
http://www.lightreading.com/document...treading_gnews 


According to a reader response San Francisco is a go for the conversion. If so, does anyone want to bet a mortgage payment on when or if we will see additional HD channels or, heaven forbid, a restoration of the premium HDs that were sacrificed for the recent onslaught of, by and large, very poor HD channels?


----------



## Keenan

I don't think we'll ever see those premium channels come back, I think at this point Comcast is clearing space for IPTV style delivery of content.


Besides, I think Comcast would much rather you use their VOD feature so they can further monetize that type of viewing with equipment rental(to even view the VOD content) and ad placements in the VOD menus and navigation.


----------



## snidely

I wanted to subscribe to BBC World News, recently added as channel 167.

I found out I would have to change to a whole pkg of 60 channels of which I only would ever watch 167. Think it was called the digital preferred pkg for an extra $18/mo. $18/mo for a relatively basic non HD channel is too much. (We have a DCX3400, high speed internet, and some digital channel pkg that includes ESPN and Com Central.)

She then offered to cut the price to $10/mo. Not sure that was for the one channel or the whole pkg. I'd pay up to $5 for that one channel.

I assume that people who don't watch ESPN really are annoyed that they have to pay the $4.30 ESPN charges the cable systems for each subscriber. Isn't ESPN included in virtually every pkg.? Customers should be able to pick and choose what channels they want - a la carte.


----------



## skitlets

I've seen conflicting responses. Is it possible to get ESPN / CSN through comcast without a STB? I'm getting a lot of other channels but can't locate those two.


Using the TV tuner if that matters, not on a PC.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skitlets* /forum/post/21467679
> 
> 
> I've seen conflicting responses. Is it possible to get ESPN / CSN through comcast without a STB? I'm getting a lot of other channels but can't locate those two.
> 
> 
> Using the TV tuner if that matters, not on a PC.



You would need some kind of "box" from Comcast. If you don't want HD, then a DTA box, a little larger than a pack of cigarettes (if you remember what those are) would enable you to get CSN and ESPN. You tune your TV to channel 3 and use a Comcast remote to enter/scroll thru the channels which you have subscribed to. I read, here, that you will eventually need a "box" to get even the local channels. There is no charge for this box.


----------



## skitlets




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21468416
> 
> 
> You would need some kind of "box" from Comcast. If you don't want HD, then a DTA box, a little larger than a pack of cigarettes (if you remember what those are) would enable you to get CSN and ESPN. You tune your TV to channel 3 and use a Comcast remote to enter/scroll thru the channels which you have subscribed to. I read, here, that you will eventually need a "box" to get even the local channels. There is no charge for this box.



Thanks. I do have a SD box but it's a little iffy, I lose signal quite often through it. I usually end up just bypassing it for HD NFL games on channel 2/5. If I could get CSN and ESPN without the box, I'd never have to use it.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Someday maybe the execs from Comcast will come down from their lofty towers and find out how the rest of the world lives rather than letting their customers "eat cake." I have to think how little I ran the cable part of my setup the last 30 days over my streaming BD player. And that will happen more and more with the public.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21471455
> 
> 
> Someday maybe the execs from Comcast will come down from their lofty towers and find out how the rest of the world lives rather than letting their customers "eat cake." I have to think how little I ran the cable part of my setup the last 30 days over my streaming BD player. And that will happen more and more with the public.



I agree. Problem is: Comcast (and other cable companies) are the only source for most people to high speed internet. I'm afraid what they may do to us to wield control over this aspect of what we watch.


----------



## Brian Conrad

We need to keep them afraid of what we might do to them.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skitlets* /forum/post/21467679
> 
> 
> I've seen conflicting responses. Is it possible to get ESPN / CSN through comcast without a STB? I'm getting a lot of other channels but can't locate those two.



Comcast only provides local channels, gov/edu/public service, some shopping, and maybe one or two others depending on the area you live in. All other channels are encrypted.


Other than a box from Comcast, you have two choices to get channels like ESPN & CNN, in either SD or HD. Both choices require renting a CableCARD from Comcast, which is usually $2-3 per month. This is in addition to the programming tier and other Comcast charges you are paying for.


1) Get a TiVo HD. It's an HD DVR that has a CableCARD slot, and it provides conditional access for all the channels you subscribe to.


2) Get a PC with CableCARD & digital cable tuner (QAM). It works like the TiVo HD for getting all the channels you subscribe to, and is also an HD DVR.


----------



## Cal1981

Has anyone noticed that channel 814 which is still GMC and its awful stretch-o-vision programming is now listed in the program menu as SPSHD with nothing but sports programs? What gives?


----------



## NxNW

TiVo is showing correct guide data for 814. Like I would ever watch Dr Quinn Medicine Woman. But it's correct at least.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21460258
> 
> 
> Just got back to Bay Area after 3 weeks and was looking forward to BBC News. Good news is it is available Okld. Comcast, bad news is that I can't get it unless I pay $$ to get a diff. plan. I'll call and see - but as much as I want it, not sure I would want to pay $10-$15/mo just to get a pkg. with one channel I would watch a lot.



I can understand your not wanting to pay that much just to get one channel you want. Do you get KCSM's MHz channel in Oakland? They carry a bunch of international newscasts. And of course, you can get BBC World News a couple hours a day on KQED.


Here's a posting I made a few months ago about international newscasts available on Bay Area stations:

http://groups.google.com/group/ba.br...0d380f1a545164 


Also, Al Jazeera English is available 24 hours a day online.



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

Russia Today has good international coverage. It's on two channels here one analog and the other digital and listed as "leased access". RT.com has a list of the channels for different areas and providers.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime* /forum/post/21520431
> 
> 
> I can understand your not wanting to pay that much just to get one channel you want. Do you get KCSM's MHz channel in Oakland? They carry a bunch of international newscasts. And of course, you can get BBC World News a couple hours a day on KQED.
> 
> 
> Here's a posting I made a few months ago about international newscasts available on Bay Area stations:
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/ba.br...0d380f1a545164
> 
> 
> Also, Al Jazeera English is available 24 hours a day online.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



THANKS!

We do get KCSM-M and it seems to have various news channels. I didn't know Al Jazeera English was on the net. Why cable systems don't carry some of these, I don't know. They would get lots more viewers than many of the channels that clog their systems.

Again, thanks for the tip. I'll also be checking out the other stations you listed.


...mike


----------



## wanderance

Has anyone in San Mateo received the new channels? It has been a while since the guide data changed on my TiVo, but none of the new channels (BBC America HD, etc.) show up. I can still get all the "old" HBO, Starz, Showtime channels, but unfortunately can't record them since my TiVo's think they are gone.


----------



## kevini

We have not recieved the channels in Fremont, I assumed it was because we were on a 750Mhz system.


----------



## tji

Anyone know of a way to get feedback in to Comcast Bay Area?


I bought the premium sports package so I could get "The Big Ten Network", only to find that it was broadcast in SD. Not only SD, but a windowboxed 16:9 inside 4:3 picture to further decrease the resolution. It looks terrible. Some other regions do have BTN in HD, so it's definitely an option for Comcast to provide.


I have seen many other complaints about the quality in forums, which I'm sure Comcast pays no attention to. So, I'm wondering if there is any better avenue for getting the request in to Comcast.


----------



## CTEL08




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tji* /forum/post/21576262
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a way to get feedback in to Comcast Bay Area?
> 
> 
> I bought the premium sports package so I could get "The Big Ten Network", only to find that it was broadcast in SD. Not only SD, but a windowboxed 16:9 inside 4:3 picture to further decrease the resolution. It looks terrible. Some other regions do have BTN in HD, so it's definitely an option for Comcast to provide.
> 
> 
> I have seen many other complaints about the quality in forums, which I'm sure Comcast pays no attention to. So, I'm wondering if there is any better avenue for getting the request in to Comcast.



i hate to sound like a negative ned, but good luck with that one tji


comcast's systems are starved for bandwith as is, and with the new pac-12 network coming, its that's much more bandwith that needs to be reserved those channels (one national network, one local, which for us would be devoted to stanford and cal)


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08* /forum/post/21577176
> 
> 
> i hate to sound like a negative ned, but good luck with that one tji
> 
> 
> comcast's systems are starved for bandwith as is, and with the new pac-12 network coming, its that's much more bandwith that needs to be reserved those channels (one national network, one local, which for us would be devoted to stanford and cal)



Comcast would have plenty of bandwidth if they did not waste bandwidth duplicating channels. There is no reason to have a channel in HD, SD AND analog. If it is available in HD, drop the other two.


Even so, there are several channels on which nothing is broadcast at all. (Yes I've looked with a spectrum analyzer, there is nothing there.)


----------



## russwong

Am I the only one who is annoyed that Comcast moved TruTV up to a higher tier? What's preventing Comcast from moving all channels up to a higher tier?


----------



## trekguy

Perhaps.

Nothing.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/21589931
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who is annoyed that Comcast moved TruTV up to a higher tier? What's preventing Comcast from moving all channels up to a higher tier?



From where to where? It still shows in the Digital Starter tier on the Comcast website for my area. Of course, we all know how next to worthless those websites can be. TruTV will be carrying some of the early NCAA March Madness basketball games.



On a different subject, Comcast is offering HBO for free for 6 months and then starting at $5 per month until it ramps up to the going rate of $19.99, not sure how long the ramp-up time is but I'm guessing it's 6 months. I think the offer/promo is only if you don't already subscribe to a premium service(I don't), but it's certainly worth a try to ask about it.


Just in time for the new David Milch series "Luck", which premiered last Sunday, "Eastbound and Down" returns in 2 weeks, and then "Game of Thrones" returns on April 1st, not a bad lineup for free. The HBO GO streaming service and VOD(OnDemand) is also included of course.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/21589931
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who is annoyed that Comcast moved TruTV up to a higher tier? What's preventing Comcast from moving all channels up to a higher tier?



I'm more annoyed they no longer have the Eastern Time zone Comedy Central feed. They switched over to the western feed meaning we often don't watch the Dail Show until the next day.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely* /forum/post/21594046
> 
> 
> I'm more annoyed they no longer have the Eastern Time zone Comedy Central feed. They switched over to the western feed meaning we often don't watch the Dail Show until the next day.



Yes, having the east coast feed of a lot of channels was nice instead of the time-adjusted feeds we're getting now. Some networks actually have both a east and west coast feed(HBO, SHO), but not too many of them. I believe the rest are just spooled and delayed at CMC for different time zone viewing, pretty sure Comedy Central is one of those channels.


Both The Daily Show and The Colbert Report are available for free at the Comedy Central site, not sure when they become available but the previous night is always there by at least 9AM, might even be that night. That's the only way I've ever watched those shows in fact.


----------



## homcom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21594087
> 
> 
> Yes, having the east coast feed of a lot of channels was nice instead of the time-adjusted feeds we're getting now. Some networks actually have both a east and west coast feed(HBO, SHO), but not too many of them. I believe the rest are just spooled and delayed at CMC for different time zone viewing, pretty sure Comedy Central is one of those channels.



Comedy Central does have a west coast feed that they provide to affiliates. Most networks that have separate west coast feeds provide it themselves, I am not aware of any network that is delayed at the CMC.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homcom* /forum/post/21594156
> 
> 
> Comedy Central does have a west coast feed that they provide to affiliates. Most networks that have separate west coast feeds provide it themselves, I am not aware of any network that is delayed at the CMC.



Thanks for the info, for the longest time most all nets only had the one feed, I was aware that some had added both feeds, but hadn't realized most of them had by now.


----------



## russwong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21593377
> 
> 
> From where to where? It still shows in the Digital Starter tier on the Comcast website for my area. Of course, we all know how next to worthless those websites can be. TruTV will be carrying some of the early NCAA March Madness basketball games.



I'm digital starter in SF, but my TruTV says not authorized anymore. When I called 1-800-Comcast there's an automatic message now that says, if you are calling for TruTV, it has been moved to a higher tier. If you want to subscribe to it, stay on the line.


I hadn't tried to complain, thought I would check here first.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong* /forum/post/21594400
> 
> 
> I'm digital starter in SF, but my TruTV says not authorized anymore. When I called 1-800-Comcast there's an automatic message now that says, if you are calling for TruTV, it has been moved to a higher tier. If you want to subscribe to it, stay on the line.
> 
> 
> I hadn't tried to complain, thought I would check here first.



Well, like I said, Comcast's websites are not to be trusted. For a communications company, that even provides for broadband, I just don't get why they have such a crappy web presence.


Must be some sort of contract finagling with Turner/TW. One does have to wonder about this move just prior to the NCAA playoffs though.


----------



## Brian Conrad

This stuff should all be ala carte anyway. The old model was for a time when people had money falling out of their pockets. Don't the Comcast execs ever notice how fewer customers are at their favorite sushi bar anymore?


----------



## Tom Koegel

I was watching the Super Bowl on KNTV on DirecTV and had awful macroblocking problems starting in the midst of the halftime show and carrying over until early in the 3rd quarter. Did those problems appear on Comcast? I'm curious as to whether I had a D* problem encoding the KNTV broadcast or a KNTV problem.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/21603253
> 
> 
> I was watching the Super Bowl on KNTV on DirecTV and had awful macroblocking problems starting in the midst of the halftime show and carrying over until early in the 3rd quarter. Did those problems appear on Comcast? I'm curious as to whether I had a D* problem encoding the KNTV broadcast or a KNTV problem.



I didn't see any in Cupertino.


----------



## bareyb

Nor did I. Looked fine in my part of Cupertino too.


----------



## bobby94928

Looked just fine on Dish as well....


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928* /forum/post/21604581
> 
> 
> Looked just fine on Dish as well....



Score one for Dish (and Comcast), I guess. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## 5TANGER

I was watching the latest episode of Archer on FXHD last night (previously recorded on a TiVo HD), and I immediately noticed a horrible degradation in PQ compared to last week's episode. It's as if the resolution had dropped to 360p. There was horrible macroblocking even in static images. Has anyone seen issues with FX? I'm in San Jose.


Can I call and complain about this? PQ has been steadily dropping for the last few years. Is Comcast doing anything to increase bandwidth? Any word on SDV in the Bay Area?


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5TANGER* /forum/post/21611574
> 
> 
> I was watching the latest episode of Archer on FXHD last night (previously recorded on a TiVo HD), and I immediately noticed a horrible degradation in PQ compared to last week's episode. It's as if the resolution had dropped to 360p. There was horrible macroblocking even in static images. Has anyone seen issues with FX? I'm in San Jose.
> 
> 
> Can I call and complain about this? PQ has been steadily dropping for the last few years. Is Comcast doing anything to increase bandwidth? Any word on SDV in the Bay Area?



Have you checked your Signal to noise ratio in "DVR Diagnostics"? Anything under 32 Db will create macro blocking etc. These boxes actually don't need a very strong signal to lock. It's all the noise on the line that cause most of the visual problems you are seeing. If your SNR is under 35% then I'd call and get them out. It's happened to me before and once they clean it up, it works fine again. I say that with crossed fingers... It's been a while since I've had those kinds of problems...


----------



## c3

Does anyone else also keep getting email thread notifications about posts by nbc11newsclips, with links to castfire.com?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21624344
> 
> 
> Does anyone else also keep getting email thread notifications about posts by nbc11newsclips, with links to castfire.com?



Yes, many posts from him/her are odd at best anyhow.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21624344
> 
> 
> Does anyone else also keep getting email thread notifications about posts by nbc11newsclips, with links to castfire.com?



Looking this as we speak.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Anyone else notice that either Comcast time is off or they are starting episodes a minute or two late? I'm finding that some of my DVR's episodes get cut off before they finish necessitating that I add a minute or two to recording setups (if I remember) but I don't think I need to do so.


----------



## gfbuchanan

It may not be Comcast. It seems that some of the major networks have started to shift the starts/ends of prime time programs a minute or so after the hour. I think it is done on purpose to screw up DVR usage.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21635625
> 
> 
> It may not be Comcast. It seems that some of the major networks have started to shift the starts/ends of prime time programs a minute or so after the hour. I think it is done on purpose to screw up DVR usage.



Precisely why my mythTV setup is configured to start 10 minutes early and end 10 minutes late.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21635625
> 
> 
> It may not be Comcast. It seems that some of the major networks have started to shift the starts/ends of prime time programs a minute or so after the hour. I think it is done on purpose to screw up DVR usage.



There are several things at work here, and I don't think the intent is to screw with DVR usage so much as it is to keep eyeballs glued to the present station.


With the remote control becoming ubiquitous about 20 years ago, networks started blurring the ending of one show and the beginning of the next. Previously, they would often run a commercial in between the ending of one show and the start of the next. Now, to keep viewers from channel surfing, they go immediately from one show to the next.


The next thing they tried was a little more insidious. As you noted, TV networks started the having some of their shows run 1 minute long (e.g. Gray's Anatomy). If you then switch to a different network, you'd be 1 minute into the new show, so you'd be more likely to stay on the network you were already watching.


Add onto this a little timing sloppiness on Comcast's part and/or the network feed and you have situations where your DVR recording either fails to get the last 2-5 seconds of the show you were recording (usually the "scenes from next week") or the first few seconds of the show you are trying to record. If I can, I always set my recordings to go 1 minute past the scheduled end, but that's not always possible if there are a lot of shows I'd like to record clustered together.


It's annoying and I think it's just going to accelerate the switching to video on demand or pay-per-episode viewing. I'd use on-demand to watch certain show more frequently (e.g. when there are more than 2 simultaneous broadcasts I'd like to watch) but, since one can't fast-forward through the commercials in on-demand shows, it's a less pleasant experience.


On a slightly related topic, does anyone here know if Comcast has any plans to introduce a new generation of DVR equipment? Our old 6120 unit has pitiful storage capability by 2012 standards and the software running the system still looks as if it were written by a summer intern.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The short length is mostly noted on Premiums. Usually this doesn't matter because they slap some promos on the last few minutes but take a show like Californication and Comcast may show the time from 10 PM - 10:28 PM and the episode still isn't over at the 10:28 mark. Maybe they're getting the wrong info from the networks. Also on "The Walking Dead" I added an extra minute which still cut out the preview of the coming week.


Perhaps we should complain to Comcast because it is possible no one there is noticing to take any action.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21639536
> 
> 
> The short length is mostly noted on Premiums. Usually this doesn't matter because they slap some promos on the last few minutes but take a show like Californication and Comcast may show the time from 10 PM - 10:28 PM and the episode still isn't over at the 10:28 mark. Maybe they're getting the wrong info from the networks. Also on "The Walking Dead" I added an extra minute which still cut out the preview of the coming week.
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should complain to Comcast because it is possible no one there is noticing to take any action.



In the case of The Walking Dead, the preview for next week isn't shown until sometime during the following show. As far as start stop times, FOX is really bad with timing issues, if I'm not recording the following show on that network I always add about 2 mins to the recording, I can't tell you how many times the last 20-30 secs of House/Bones has been cutoff.


A question about Comcast VOD(OnDemand), is the audio still 1970's-style 2 channel stereo?


----------



## Brian Conrad

I forgot to add one more reason I thought of particularly regarding the Premium channels and that is that Comcast maybe getting the MP4 feeds and recompressing them to MPEG-2. We know they were doing that with HBO because that was all HBO was supplying. That compression interim might delay things a minute yet they may be taking the same times that the networks is giving them and failing to adjust for the re-encode.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21635625
> 
> 
> I think it is done on purpose to screw up DVR usage.



No.


----------



## wco81

Considering switching from D* to Comcast.


The $16 per DVR is a non-starter, since they're crappy to begin with.


If you get a Tivo, you can get the first CableCard for free? You would just go pick it up at the local Comcast office?



Do any of the current Tivos have networking for sending programming to different rooms?


----------



## MKANET

I'm curious, is the grass really greener on the other side? I always hear people switching back and forth between ATT Uverse, to DishNetwork, to Comcast. Interestingly, I never hear of people who switch to DirecTV ever going back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21656672
> 
> 
> Considering switching from D* to Comcast.
> 
> 
> The $16 per DVR is a non-starter, since they're crappy to begin with.
> 
> 
> If you get a Tivo, you can get the first CableCard for free? You would just go pick it up at the local Comcast office?
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of the current Tivos have networking for sending programming to different rooms?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21656672
> 
> 
> Do any of the current Tivos have networking for sending programming to different rooms?



That feature has been available for years. Each TiVo unit must have active TiVo service.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21656689
> 
> 
> That feature has been available for years. Each TiVo unit must have active TiVo service.



How do they network though? I assume I'd just hook up the Tivos to the coax drops in each room but the cable is hold.


I just want to price it out. Their double-play options are good now, for a year. My D* bill is $110 and they gave me flak about getting their latest DVR so they're going to have another shot to make it right or I'm gone. With E*, I can save $500 over the next 2 years.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21657220
> 
> 
> How do they network though? I assume I'd just hook up the Tivos to the coax drops in each room but the cable is hold.



Home Ethernet/WiFi network. The newest TiVo Elite supposedly has MoCA, but I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## wco81

But am I correct that I can get one or two Cable Cards from Comcast without charge?


----------



## NxNW

Mostly. They won't charge you an up front fee when they issue you a new card, but there is a nominal monthly recurring fee, like $3, that will appear on your bill going forward.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21656684
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I never hear of people who switch to DirecTV ever going back.



Happens all the time. One of the biggest factors is promotional bundles.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NxNW* /forum/post/21657666
> 
> 
> Mostly. They won't charge you an up front fee when they issue you a new card, but there is a nominal monthly recurring fee, like $3, that will appear on your bill going forward.



I believe the CC charge in the bay area is $1.50 per card, and there's also a credit which covers the cost of the card(FCC reg), so you essentially end up paying nothing. I don't know how many cards that would cover, but I have 3 cards and I'm charged only $1.50 for a single card, with a credit amount of $2.50. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## c3

I pay $1.10 for two cards. My parents pay nothing for one card. Limited Basic services.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21656684
> 
> 
> I'm curious, is the grass really greener on the other side? I always hear people switching back and forth between ATT Uverse, to DishNetwork, to Comcast. Interestingly, I never hear of people who switch to DirecTV ever going back.



I call it "provider roulette". Basically people sign up for a promo period, cancel when the period ends and move to another provider. And yes they will do this in a circle returning to a provider they have a few years back.


----------



## wco81

Does anyone know what the "HD Service" fees for Comcast are? Is that for renting an HD capable box or just to be able to get the HD channels?


My plan would be to get a Tivo DVR, so I definitely wouldn't be paying their $16/mo "HD DVR Service."


But would I also have to pay the $10/mo HD Service as well?


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21663470
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the "HD Service" fees for Comcast are? Is that for renting an HD capable box or just to be able to get the HD channels?
> 
> 
> My plan would be to get a Tivo DVR, so I definitely wouldn't be paying their $16/mo "HD DVR Service."
> 
> 
> But would I also have to pay the $10/mo HD Service as well?



I think that the "HD service" is when you have the Standard subscription and want to see the encrypted HD channel part of Standard. On my price chart from last it says in tiny notes for {17} "Include HD converter and remote for primary outlet".


The Limited Basic HD channel (702,...,718) are not encrypted.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21663470
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the "HD Service" fees for Comcast are? Is that for renting an HD capable box or just to be able to get the HD channels?
> 
> 
> My plan would be to get a Tivo DVR, so I definitely wouldn't be paying their $16/mo "HD DVR Service."
> 
> 
> But would I also have to pay the $10/mo HD Service as well?



It probably varies by area, but I believe it's only charged when you Comcast equipment(STB/DVR). I've never paid any such fee, I have 2 TiVos, but even when I had a DVR I didn't have the fee, although the DVR cost was about $15, which I think included the "HD" fee.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21663470
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the "HD Service" fees for Comcast are? Is that for renting an HD capable box or just to be able to get the HD channels?
> 
> 
> My plan would be to get a Tivo DVR, so I definitely wouldn't be paying their $16/mo "HD DVR Service."
> 
> 
> But would I also have to pay the $10/mo HD Service as well?



I think the $10 is for the HDTV version of the STB. I upgraded from Limited Basic to Digital Starter. To get the HD STB they charge the extra $10.


----------



## Brian Conrad

With more and more Extended Basic programming available streaming online I've been considering cutting back to Limited Basic. Of course they supposedly would want the DVR back and though I could use my computers as DVR I think I would just spring for a Channel Master DVR or other third party (don't want to pay the TiVo subscription). I just paid for a month (mid Dec-Jan) of no programming worth watching.


----------



## btwyx

I get charged $1.10 for each cable card (2 TiVos) and I get a credit of $2.50 for customer owned equipment as my package includes "Digital Converter And Remote, If Applicable." which I don't have from Comcast.


There's no HD fee, I think the HD fee is for the cable box not the programming, I don't have one of their boxes. I get the HD versions of everything I subscribe to (Sports, Premiums etc) if it exists.


There's a long thread about Comcast and cable cards over at TCF .


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nbc11newsclips* /forum/post/21004988
> 
> *12 NEW HIGH DEFINITION (HD) and 2 NEW STANDARD- DEFINITION (SD) NETWORKS BEGINING THIS OCTOBER:*
> 
> *Sprout HD*Channel 770
> *Fox Soccer HD* Channel 803
> *Investigation Discovery HD* Channel 804
> *History 2 HD* Channel 805
> *GMC HD* Channel 814
> *Galavision HD* Channel 815
> *Bloomberg HD* Channel 821
> *Game Show Network HD*Channel 822
> *The Hub HD*Channel 813
> *National Geographic Wild HD*Channel 806
> *Oxygen HD*Channel 773
> *Daystar (SD)*Channel 234
> *Reelz (SD)*Channel 150



What happened with these changes?


Watching the Champions League in SD right now, and wondered about this?

We NEED Fox Soccer HD!


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/21677566
> 
> 
> What happened with these changes?
> 
> 
> Watching the Champions League in SD right now, and wondered about this?
> 
> We NEED Fox Soccer HD!



Well, they do replays of the Champions League and the occasional Premier League on Comcast Sportsnet Bay Area HD (in HD), but, not all. I'd just like Fox Soccer Plus as even with Fox Soccer SD I can't get all the EPL games.


----------



## frankbh

To wco81 -

I have Comcast TV service and one TiVo HD in SF. No triple play, no Comcast box. On top of my Digital Starter Package (64.99) and my Digital Classic (18), my Comcast bill has an "HD Technology Fee" for $10 and a "Customer-owned Equipment-Adjustment" for -$2.50. No mention on the bill of my TiVo's Cable Card.


----------



## MKANET

Does anyone know when BBC America HD will go live in the East Bay? I don't use normal cableTV boxes; so, I'm not certain. On my TV Guide, it already shows the TV channel with real TV shows. However, none of my tuners detect that channel being there. I tried to record it; and, just got a blank screen.


----------



## Keenan

From the Comcast Technology thread, 



> Quote:
> *TiVo powers Comcast OTT video play, will supply gateway devices to cable ops*
> 
> 
> Fierce Cable
> 
> By Steve Donohue
> 
> February 24, 2012
> 
> 
> Comcast (Nasdaq: CMCSA) *installers in the San Francisco Bay area will soon begin deploying TiVo* (Nasdaq: TIVO) DVRs that will allow subscribers to access over-the-top video content from Netflix (Nasdaq: NFLX), Hulu and other online providers, in addition to the MSO's Xfinity On Demand lineup.
> 
> 
> TiVo and Comcast announced in May that Comcast subscribers would be able to buy TiVo Premiere DVRs in retail outlets, and have Comcast techs install the boxes. TiVo CEO Tom Rogers said on the company's fourth-quarter earnings call that Comcast will support the TiVo DVRs in "many other major markets" following the rollout in San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Comcast's TiVo partnership could appeal to subscribers who want easy access to Netflix and other online video providers, but also want all of the products available in its triple play. It could also help the MSO reduce capital spending by delivering its digital cable programming to a CE device. Comcast also has an agreement with Microsoft (Nasdaq: MSFT) which will allow Xfinity TV subscribers who purchase an Xbox 360 to access programming from their cable subscriptions through the gaming console.
> 
> 
> TiVo, which has distribution deals with Charter Communications (Nasdaq: CHTR), Suddenlink Communications, RCN, Grande Communications and several international cable MSOs, said that it will supply operators with gateway devices and thin-client IP set-tops. "It's a way for multiple set-tops in a household to be served. It works with a core unit, a gateway unit, that allows for multiple streams to multiple television sets as part of a whole-home solution. It is something that we will deliver to a number of operators that will be looking for it in the middle of the year," Rogers said.
> 
> 
> TiVo also announced a licensing agreement earlier this week with cable set-top manufacturer Pace (LSE: PIC). The companies said that Pace licensed TiVo's hardware porting kit, and will work with Pace to deploy TiVo's software and user interface on Pace set-tops and gateways. It's worth noting that Pace is the set-top manufacturer that has supplied an IP set-top to Comcast for tests of its new X1 advanced video service in Augusta, Ga.
> 
> http://links.mkt1985.com/ctt?kn=144&...A3S0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21698519
> 
> 
> From the Comcast Technology thread,



I thought I'd be pushing up daisies before this ever happened...... maybe I am.... I'll have to check again.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21698698
> 
> 
> I thought I'd be pushing up daisies before this ever happened...... maybe I am.... I'll have to check again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET* /forum/post/21698148
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when BBC America HD will go live in the East Bay? I don't use normal cableTV boxes; so, I'm not certain. On my TV Guide, it already shows the TV channel with real TV shows. However, none of my tuners detect that channel being there. I tried to record it; and, just got a blank screen.



Available here on that channel. Thanks for posting the picture because I'm a big fan of the original version of "Being Human" and good to see season 4 starting.


----------



## Mikef5

This is the part that I want to see happen...


> Quote:
> Comcast (Nasdaq: CMCSA) installers in the San Francisco Bay area will soon begin deploying TiVo (Nasdaq: TIVO) DVRs that will allow subscribers to access over-the-top video content from Netflix (Nasdaq: NFLX), Hulu and other online providers, *in addition to the MSO's Xfinity On Demand lineup*.



How are they going to do this ?

I'm not going to get another box in addition to my Tivo just to get VOD.

I don't want a work around I want one box to do it all.


And while I'm back bitching again,

Comcast (and you other providers) quit blocking my GoogleTv.

It's really getting old with all your protecting content when I can view your content with a laptop but not with my GoogleTv.

Get over it and open your content to any device.


Speaking of other devices..... How about supporting the Android tablets like you do with the IPad.

You haven't upgraded the Android app in a year and you can only view live content on an IPad and not on an Android tablet.


It's nice being back.....










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

Why would they, they get enough people to sign on for their crappy DVRs at $16 a month.


----------



## MKANET

These are some of the reasons why I had to take these issues into my own handls and build a custom fully integrated solution back in 2006; Comcast On Demand, several TV tuners with all premium HD channels, Bluray on demand movie library, youtube, sirius radio, local FM radio, etc.... all available in any room of my home though a tiny little extender box; including on my netbook and even on my work work computer (full functionality even via Internet). If I had to wait for Comcast to do this, I would still be waiting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21700760
> 
> 
> This is the part that I want to see happen...
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to do this ?
> 
> I'm not going to get another box in addition to my Tivo just to get VOD.
> 
> I don't want a work around I want one box to do it all.
> 
> 
> And while I'm back bitching again,
> 
> Comcast (and you other providers) quit blocking my GoogleTv.
> 
> It's really getting old with all your protecting content when I can view your content with a laptop but not with my GoogleTv.
> 
> Get over it and open your content to any device.
> 
> 
> Speaking of other devices..... How about supporting the Android tablets like you do with the IPad.
> 
> You haven't upgraded the Android app in a year and you can only view live content on an IPad and not on an Android tablet.
> 
> 
> It's nice being back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Has anyone seen any increase in their GAMEHD and/or TEAMHD channels? I'm curious because iN DEMAND TeamHD & GameHD each to offer 9 HD channels for cable! is supposed to happen "sometime". I would like to just purchase MLBEI from Comcast and not have to re-activate my DIRECTV account for another 6 mos again this year just to get the MLBEI package.


----------



## clau

NBA league pass has a free preview 2/28 through 3/4. This includes broadband and mobile access also.


I was not able to watch any of those channels, until I chatted with Comcast and they sent updates to my cable-cards/boxes. Channel 450 appears to be the only one broadcasting in HD.


----------



## wco81

Is anyone using DOCSIS 3 modems? Do they have any DOCSIS 3 deployments in the Bay Area?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21713288
> 
> 
> Is anyone using DOCSIS 3 modems? Do they have any DOCSIS 3 deployments in the Bay Area?



Everywhere except Surf City I believe.


I've got an Arris 722 EMTA.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21713288
> 
> 
> Is anyone using DOCSIS 3 modems? Do they have any DOCSIS 3 deployments in the Bay Area?



I have one in Milpitas, and it's an Arris 702G/CT. but you have to ask for the Arris or they'll probably give you one of the Motorola Surfboard modems.

I also have the Triple Play package which includes internet phone service which the Arris supports, which might be another reason they gave the Arris to me.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wco81

Reason why I asked is that I would buy a modem from Amazon. DOCSIS 2 modems are around $40-50 and the DOCSIS 3 modems are around $70-80. Monthly fees for modem rental are $7 a month.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21716548
> 
> 
> Reason why I asked is that I would buy a modem from Amazon. DOCSIS 2 modems are around $40-50 and the DOCSIS 3 modems are around $70-80. Monthly fees for modem rental are $7 a month.



Unless you want very high speeds for downloads and uploads you don't really need a DOCSIS 3 modem, but I'm guessing you don't already have a DOCSIS 2 modem, and in that case I would definitely buy the DOCSIS 3 as it will come in handy later down the road. And definitely buy in my opinion, don't rent, I purchased my current DOCSIS 2 Moto when I first started with Comcast HSI and it paid for itself a long, long time ago. Fact is, the cost of it was rebated/discounted as I was a new subscriber, I own it and didn't pay a cent for it, definitely better than renting and something you might check into. I bought mine at a Circuit City, but you might try Best Buy and see if they have a similar deal.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/21716548
> 
> 
> Reason why I asked is that I would buy a modem from Amazon. DOCSIS 2 modems are around $40-50 and the DOCSIS 3 modems are around $70-80. Monthly fees for modem rental are $7 a month.



If you have Comcast phone service, you may not see the benefits of buying your own modem. I was told by Comcast (so may or may not be true) that if you provide your own modem, you would have to rent a separate phone adapter which has the same monthly charge as their modem with the embedded adapter.


Is anyone out there using their own, purchased modem and getting Comcast phone service without paying the same monthly fees as a leased modem?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/21719733
> 
> 
> If you have Comcast phone service, you may not see the benefits of buying your own modem. I was told by Comcast (so may or may not be true) that if you provide your own modem, you would have to rent a separate phone adapter which has the same monthly charge as their modem with the embedded adapter.
> 
> 
> Is anyone out there using their own, purchased modem and getting Comcast phone service without paying the same monthly fees as a leased modem?



I have a triple play package and while I don't even use the phone portion, we did talk about modems that would be required to use the service, she even gave me a list of current models that they'll activate, but there was no mention of any phone adapter being needed.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil* /forum/post/21719733
> 
> 
> If you have Comcast phone service, you may not see the benefits of buying your own modem. I was told by Comcast (so may or may not be true) that if you provide your own modem, you would have to rent a separate phone adapter which has the same monthly charge as their modem with the embedded adapter.
> 
> 
> Is anyone out there using their own, purchased modem and getting Comcast phone service without paying the same monthly fees as a leased modem?



Yes I had my own modem and a free phone adapter, I explained to Comcast that I should not need to rent the phone adapter simply because of their technology. If I went with at&t I would not need an adapter.


They removed the charge after that conversation.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/21720404
> 
> 
> Yes I had my own modem and a free phone adapter, I explained to Comcast that I should not need to rent the phone adapter simply because of their technology. If I went with at&t I would not need an adapter.
> 
> 
> They removed the charge after that conversation.



I'm guessing your modem is not equipped for digital voice?


A list of Comcast approved modems/eMTAs.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21721110
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your modem is not equipped for digital voice?
> 
> 
> A list of Comcast approved modems/eMTAs.



Yep, at the time the voice modems were all DOCSIS 2 and I had a DOCSIS 3 modem for the Ultra service


----------



## Brian Conrad

I have AT&T DSL and to add voice would require a $75 "installation fee" which is essentially replacing my current 2Wire router with their new gateway router with a phone out line. With AT&T you are buying the router not renting it. They were at least good enough to replace my 2Wire anyway when it blew up just outside of the warranty. And in the process found they had not paid me my rebate so sent a check including interest.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21725179
> 
> 
> I have AT&T DSL and to add voice would require a $75 "installation fee" which is essentially replacing my current 2Wire router with their new gateway router with a phone out line. With AT&T you are buying the router not renting it. They were at least good enough to replace my 2Wire anyway when it blew up just outside of the warranty. And in the process found they had not paid me my rebate so sent a check including interest.



In my case I have no at&t service so as a new customer all was free. It was a basic phone line too. Old school Pots.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/21677566
> 
> 
> What happened with these changes?
> 
> 
> Watching the Champions League in SD right now, and wondered about this?
> 
> We NEED Fox Soccer HD!



I have Bloomberg and GSN in HD in San Mateo, channels 821 and 822, and have had them for some time.


However, these seem to be sent as copy-one instead of copy-freely. Did someone at Comcast just assume >800 were premiums and set the CCI bits wrong?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini* /forum/post/21725859
> 
> 
> In my case I have no at&t service so as a new customer all was free. It was a basic phone line too. Old school Pots.



I should have made it clear I have U-Verse in the neighborhood so changing me the router would give me more speed for as far as DSL goes since it will connect with a fiber node down the street. It would also drop my phone bill $20 a month. And I hear they are discontinuing POTS support in some U-Verse neighborhoods.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21729058
> 
> 
> I should have made it clear I have U-Verse in the neighborhood so changing me the router would give me more speed for as far as DSL goes since it will connect with a fiber node down the street. It would also drop my phone bill $20 a month. And I hear they are discontinuing POTS support in some U-Verse neighborhoods.



Thanks for the clarification. It makes sense that they are discontinuing POTS. Maintaining the old Class 5's is getting expensive.


They are still offering POTS and u-verse in Fremont. As you pointed out u-verse is cheaper.


Still not cheaper than nothing which is what I have now


----------



## wobigsparks

Hi,


I am in Fremont. Since Saturday evening, channel 838 (Cinemax HD - MXHDW) has been without audio. There is no audio even from the analog outputs of the cable box. All other channels I have seem to be fine. For example, channel 826 (SHO2H) which is a similar premium HD channel, has no problem. Cinemax West in SD (channel 561) has no problem.

My Internet service, also Comcast, has no problem.


I called Comcast, they just rebooted my cable box and the problem is still the same.


Has anyone seen this before? Could it be a splitter in my wiring getting old?


----------



## bobby94928

No, the problem is with the Comcast feed. Splitters are channel selective....


----------



## Milenkod

I just switched back to Comcast after 2 years on U-Verse. Doesn't seem like much has changed since i've been away.

Any new channels and features coming on board in the next few months? U-Verse seems to have Comcast beat on features and HD channels (that are interesting to me at least).


----------



## Brian Conrad

I was watching my recording of "Justified" last night and it looked pretty bad like a lower bitrate encoding with the "jelly" effect. Is Comcast 4 packing?


----------



## Tom Koegel

Former Comcast subscriber in the SF Bay Area, been with D* for several years now, but popping in with a question about Comcast service around here.


A friend of mine with Comcast . . . er . . . Xfinity . . . asked if she would be able to view content stored on her DVR over the internet on an iPad when traveling. My reaction is "no." She can of course get Hulu or HBO Go or (I think) live TV . . . maybe even Xfinity VOD . . . but can't access her DVR without a device like a Slingbox. Although I suppose if she is talking about watching network shows she might be able to grab them via Xfinity VOD?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/21847796
> 
> 
> My reaction is "no." She can of course get Hulu or HBO Go or (I think) live TV . . . maybe even Xfinity VOD . . . but can't access her DVR without a device like a Slingbox. Although I suppose if she is talking about watching network shows she might be able to grab them via Xfinity VOD?



Correct (so far). You can schedule, manage & delete recordings via the tablet apps, but not access the content on the DVR.


Cool idea, C* should do something like flag anything in the recorded shows list that is duplicated on VOD to keep the subscriber in the fold.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Thanks, Barovelli. Does the Xfinity online on-demand content duplicate exactly what she can get via VOD through her box? Or is it a more limited subset?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/21851890
> 
> 
> Thanks, Barovelli. Does the Xfinity online on-demand content duplicate exactly what she can get via VOD through her box? Or is it a more limited subset?



The latter, I believe. I've not looked at it since I jettisoned the iPad.


----------



## Tom Koegel

Thanks again for the info, Barovelli.


----------



## gfbuchanan

As a new Video-on-Demand user, I was trying to figure out the Catch-up feature. I Googled VOD and other terms to see if there are instructions on how to use the service. But all I could find was Comcast's very un-informative embouchure, giving almost no How-to-use information. For example, how does one use the Catch-up feature? Can one identify the shows one wants to Catch-up with?


And every time I finish watching a VOD selection, I have to start back at the beginning and find the show again to watch the next episode. Is there some way to see the next episode in a series without all the menu poking around?


Greg


----------



## eelpout

I'm in the Los Gatos area and noticed that lower physical channels like HistoryHD (logical: 758, physical: 21) are having intermittent symbol quality drops galore lately. The signal strength and quality are 100%, but symbol seems to drop to 60% or worse at least once every 30 seconds. This results in messy pixelation for a second or two. This is new in the last week or so. I did recently update the software on my SiliconDust Prime so that may have something to do with it.


I'm curious if anyone else is seeing this of if it might be my Prime acting up. Only seems to happen on the lower physical channels though, roughly those below 45. The lower the channel, the more frequent the drops.


----------



## milt9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelpout* /forum/post/21872646
> 
> 
> I'm in the Los Gatos area and noticed that lower physical channels like HistoryHD (logical: 758, physical: 21) are having intermittent symbol quality drops galore lately. The signal strength and quality are 100%, but symbol seems to drop to 60% or worse at least once every 30 seconds. This results in messy pixelation for a second or two. This is new in the last week or so. I did recently update the software on my SiliconDust Prime so that may have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else is seeing this of if it might be my Prime acting up. Only seems to happen on the lower physical channels though, roughly those below 45. The lower the channel, the more frequent the drops.



i am in walnut creek {rossmoor} comcast. for several weeks i have noticed this problem only on scihd 756.

milt


----------



## eelpout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eelpout* /forum/post/21872646
> 
> 
> I'm in the Los Gatos area and noticed that lower physical channels like HistoryHD (logical: 758, physical: 21) are having intermittent symbol quality drops galore lately.
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milt9* /forum/post/21872763
> 
> 
> i am in walnut creek {rossmoor} comcast. for several weeks i have noticed this problem only on scihd 756.
> 
> milt



Eh, still happens, but the frequency has decreased a fair amount.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm curious why Comcast doesn't list the HD channels when you look up the Limited Basic lineup. Do they actually shut them off some way? That wouldn't seem right to me since SD is the exception these days.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21879975
> 
> 
> I'm curious why Comcast doesn't list the HD channels when you look up the Limited Basic lineup. Do they actually shut them off some way? That wouldn't seem right to me since SD is the exception these days.



On the annual channel list, they do list the Limited Basic HD channels. If you get Limited Basic, you get the HD versions of the channels, but have to pay the $10 HD fee to get them.


However, since they are broadcast in the clear, you can tune them directly on your HDTV without having to pay that extra $10. At least until they start encrypting everything.


Greg


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21880873
> 
> 
> If you get Limited Basic, you get the HD versions of the channels, but have to pay the $10 HD fee to get them.



The Limited Basic HD channels are part of the Limited Basic service without any HD fee.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I think customers then should organize to keep them by law from EVER encrypting broadcast signals. Certainly scanning with my HDHR I see they regrouped the broadcast channels. I don't use my HDHR that much so hadn't done a scan in a while but noted that some stations didn't tune in where they used to. If I "cut the cable" or want to just keep Limited Basic I would use HDHR like I did before I got a DVR and record the very few broadcast shows I watch to computer and play them back over my network no the BD player.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3* /forum/post/21881038
> 
> 
> The Limited Basic HD channels are part of the Limited Basic service without any HD fee.



I've never paid any "HD Fee" for any package I've ever had, including Limited Basic.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21883554
> 
> 
> I've never paid any "HD Fee" for any package I've ever had, including Limited Basic.



Do you use a Comcast STB? If not, then no HDTV fee.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21883807
> 
> 
> Do you use a Comcast STB? If not, then no HDTV fee.



Then that would be an equipment fee, not programming fee.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21883807
> 
> 
> Do you use a Comcast STB? If not, then no HDTV fee.



I am using a Comcast STB with limited basic and I do not have an HD fee, and the monthly cost of HD STB for limited basic is $2.50 per STB.


----------



## Keenan

Has anyone with a TiVo Premiere checked to see if this is available, and if so, how well it works?

Comcast kicks off TiVo VoD rollout in San Francisco


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/21880873
> 
> 
> On the annual channel list, they do list the Limited Basic HD channels. If you get Limited Basic, you get the HD versions of the channels, but have to pay the $10 HD fee to get them.



Nope.


Local HD is part of Limited Basic and there is no additional charge, assuming you use your own QAM tuner.


If you need Comcast to provide an HD box, the fee is usually $2.50 a month in most areas.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle* /forum/post/21884185
> 
> 
> I am using a Comcast STB with limited basic and I do not have an HD fee, and the monthly cost of HD STB for limited basic is $2.50 per STB.



Bing!


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21891916
> 
> 
> Has anyone with a TiVo Premiere checked to see if this is available, and if so, how well it works?



I'd also like to know if anyone has tried this as yet. Reports would be appreciated.


From FierceCable



> Quote:
> Comcast kicks off TiVo VoD rollout in San Francisco
> 
> 
> By Steve Donohue
> 
> 
> Comcast customers who own a TiVo Premiere DVR in San Francisco are the first in the nation to receive a software download that will allow subscribers use the TiVo box to navigate the MSO's Xfinity On Demand library.
> 
> 
> TiVo has also been working with Charter Communications and other cable MSOs to let cable subscribers that buy a TiVo DVR in retail outlets to use the DVR to access cable VoD programming, but has been faced challenges integrating with cable systems. Charter recently began testing TiVo, but said its rollout--originally scheduled for the first half of 2012--would be delayed until later this year.
> 
> 
> "We now know based on our testing that we will require some further field testing, and we're not going to deliver that product to our customers until we know it's fully baked and right," Charter EVP Donald Detampel said on the MSO's fourth-quarter earnings call in February.
> 
> 
> TiVo said its Comcast rollout will expand to additional cities in the next several weeks, but it did not say which markets will support Xfinity On Demand through the TiVo Premiere DVR.
> 
> 
> The TiVo integration with Comcast in San Francisco will allow cable subscribers who buy a Premiere DVR to access content from Netflix, Hulu Plus, Amazon, YouTube, Pandora and other Web content.
> 
> 
> "TiVo Premiere has always offered the best of Xfinity TV channels with the most popular Web services, and we are excited to now integrate the Xfinity On Demand library for San Francisco subscribers, delivering a true one-stop shop for at-home entertainment," TiVo VP of retail sales Doug Bieter said in a prepared statement.


 http://www.fiercecable.com/story/com...ource=internal


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21882543
> 
> 
> I think customers then should organize to keep them by law from EVER encrypting broadcast signals.



You're late.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php 

http://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-rele...ncryption-nprm 


Every cableco in the country supports this proposed rule.


And to add pain to injury, the OTA networks, of all stakeholders, back approval of this proposal: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ption_Push.php


----------



## TPeterson

Late, indeed. It seems that we clear-QAM users are truly screwed.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21891985
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know if anyone has tried this as yet. Reports would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> From FierceCable
> 
> 
> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/com...ource=internal



Link to some photos from a TiVo Community member who has the VOD active on their TiVo Premiere.

Comcast VOD on TiVo Premiere. 

This post describes their initial experience with the application.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21892124
> 
> 
> You're late.
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/...Basic_Tier.php
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-rele...ncryption-nprm
> 
> 
> Every cableco in the country supports this proposed rule.
> 
> 
> And to add pain to injury, the OTA networks, of all stakeholders, back approval of this proposal: http://www.multichannel.com/article/...ption_Push.php



That of course is against the spirit of CATV which was to provide service where hills (or distance) blocked broadcast. It's a moot point however if Comcast goes IPTV. Of course what I've been seeing of broadcast TV means that even limited basic isn't worth it.


----------



## NxNW

I have xfinity on Demand on my TiVo now. Had to force a service connection and manually reboot to get it. Running 20.2.0a-01-2-746 .


I remember the old STB interface and this is mostly similar. Everything is now in one scrollable list of folders instead of two columns of lozenges. I agree with all the observations made by the person in the link cited a couple posts above. The most obvious thing once you start playing the movie is the odd half-width pillar bars on the right and left; for instance, the apparent aspect ratio on the English Patient (which is currently available for free in HD via xfinity On Demand) ends up being neither 1.85:1 (which is that title's original aspect ratio) nor 1.33:1, it's almost exactly in between. Picture quality is not great, not too bad either, with some low bitrate artifacts, not entirely different from Netflix. My TV reports the signal is 1080i, not 1080p24 (which I do get with Amazon on Demand).


[I actually have two premieres, one of them was already having some cable card issues, and apparently still is: on that box I can navigate the whole xfinity UI right up until I press play, then it dumps me in that strange balck and white diagnostic screen for cable cards that says "This screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" but I've been seeing that on regular channels a lot in recent days so I don't think that's related to this rollout. I'll call Comcast at some point and work it out.]


Anyways, bottom line, the feature is live and it works great. Huge increase in WAF. Probably the single biggest objection when I proposed ditching our old crappy Comcast STB's and their preposterous monthly fee was losing Comcast VOD. Now it's back!


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad* /forum/post/21895128
> 
> 
> That of course is against the spirit of CATV which was to provide service where hills (or distance) blocked broadcast.



I have no idea what you're talking about.


The 'spirit' of CATV? I've never heard that expression before. Yes, Cable TV was invented to provide broadcast TV to locations that couldn't get reliable OTA reception, but you needed a box for reception and you had to pay for it. Almost immediately premium channels that weren't available OTA were created, and Cable was a desirable pay service that required using an external box for reception.


Since you are harkening back to the early days of CATV, let me ask you a few questions.


How many TV's could receive any cable TV without a cable box when it first was introduced? The answer is zero.


Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive premium cable channels without a box when they were introduced? The answer is zero.


Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive cable local HD channels without a cable box when they were introduced? The answer is zero.


Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive cable national HD channels without a cable box when they were introduced? The answer is zero.


Yes, to be fair about it, at times certain cable channels have been available without a box. Usually they are limited in terms of the number of channels available, and for limited durations of time.


It's really very simple. Very little has changed. For pay provider TV, you need a box.


----------



## Keenan

For you Giants fans who watch tonight's game on CSNBA-HD with Dolby Digital audio employed, could you please read the following exchanges below and comment as to your experiences with the audio portion of the program? The goal here is to try and get CSNBA to fix their audio. The goal is that the comments below, those made by you, and any emails sent by you to CSNBA will prompt them to address the issue.


Link for CSNBA contact page -> CSNBayArea.com 


Mikef5, I realize that CSNBA may not be something that Mr. J has anything to do with, or even if he is still a valid contact, but if you do have a contact a comment to them would definitely be appreciated.


Thanks!


(The below comments were extracted form the 2012 MLB in HDTV thread in the HDTV Programming Forum)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21882873
> 
> 
> I had to give up on today's Giants/D'Backs game on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area -- the audio compression killed me. I left the TV on, but listened to the radio (KNBR) stream via the MLB At Bat iPad app -- ran that into my receiver and sync'd them up with the DVR. Vastly superior! I never imagined it would be THIS complicated to simply watch a game.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21896639
> 
> 
> Just watched about 20 mins of tonight's Giants/Rockies game on CSNBA and you weren't kidding, that sounds horrible, everything is the same level. I can't believe that the folks running that station are oblivious to how bad that sounds, it may even be worse than KPIX.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21896741
> 
> 
> It's beyond ridiculous to be sure. I hope you'll consider going to their website and sending a complaint. I know at least three people who have done so, though it hasn't done any good. All I know is, it cost me $125 to get away from this travesty ... I am watching through MLB.TV now, though I have to wait until the game is over before I can watch. That's OK, since I work until 11pm, and don't usually watch until after midnight.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21899859
> 
> 
> Sent the email today. While I don't watch the Giants that often, when they do play the Dodgers(my team), I'm blacked out of the LA feeds on MLBEI so I have to suffer with the terrible CSNBA audio, love the announcers the Giants have(probably the second best in baseball), but that audio, yikes!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21901360
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support! I am hopeful that if they get enough complaints they'll do something about it. On the other hand, my track record of getting stations to lighten up on their compression is pretty much zero. I'm sure there is a "crackpot" file reserved for my messages ...
> 
> 
> Of course, when it comes to announcers, nobody tops Vin Scully. He's the reason I subscribe to the MLB Extra Innings package. Nothing better than kicking back on a lazy Sunday afternoon, listening to Vin.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spwace* /forum/post/21905235
> 
> 
> I agree with the "physical discomfort" statement. I found it very fatiguing and was unable to find a volume level at which it was not annoying.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21905509
> 
> 
> The only acceptable volume level is MUTE! The really sad part is, as viewers, we are pretty much powerless to do anything about it. We can yell, scream, jump up and down, but in the end they just ignore us because "they know better." I think the most amazing thing of all is how few viewers notice or are bothered by this processing -- it is about UN-subtle as can be. I guess people just don't care.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21907679
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> How many TV's could receive any cable TV without a cable box when it first was introduced? The answer is zero.
> 
> 
> Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive premium cable channels without a box when they were introduced? The answer is zero.



I had cable on my own tv at age 8, (look what THAT did to me) in 1966 there was no box, just local and bay area stations plus the weather dial scan. Thats CATV as in "community antenna television".


Anyone remember traps? Premiums would come in on all TVs in the house.


----------



## Mikef5

Keenan,


I just got through watching the Giant's game tonight and the audio ( at least in my area ) was fine. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary but then again I'm more of a visual not an audio type of guy.


Just as a point of reference, I run my video and audio from my Tivo HD through a Denon Avr-1611 which feeds my LG tv.


It could be that the sound problem might be in an isolated loop or loops.

Has anyone tried to tie it down to which areas had this problem and which didn't ? Or what kind of equipment they are using ?

I hate trouble shooting but that would be the first thing I'd try to find out and try to narrow it down from there.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21908202
> 
> 
> Keenan,
> 
> 
> I just got through watching the Giant's game tonight and the audio ( at least in my area ) was fine. I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary but then again I'm more of a visual not an audio type of guy.
> 
> 
> Just as a point of reference, I run my video and audio from my Tivo HD through a Denon Avr-1611 which feeds my LG tv.
> 
> 
> It could be that the sound problem might be in an isolated loop or loops.
> 
> Has anyone tried to tie it down to which areas had this problem and which didn't ? Or what kind of equipment they are using ?
> 
> I hate trouble shooting but that would be the first thing I'd try to find out and try to narrow it down from there.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Anything is possible, but if you still have the recording, or maybe with tomorrow's game if could you try the following. Listen to the audio with the standard DD setting on the TiVo(you're still using one I hope) and pay particular attention to how the announcers voices compare in volume to the volume of the crowd. Also check to see what sort of output you're getting from your surrounds. Then change the TiVo output to PCM(and/or an analog output for other devices like a cable STB) and recheck the surrounds for output level and see how the announcer's voices stand out a bit more from the crowd, it should sound a bit more "open", and you should have increased output from the surrounds. What myself and the other posters quoted above are hearing is a collapsed dynamic range, a compression being done to the signal that results in everything sounded as if it's at the same gain, whether there's a homerun or absolutely nothing happening at all, the crowd noise stays basically the same. If you've ever felt pressure on your ears when you increase altitude, the feeling is very similar to what I hear/feel when listening to CSNBA broadcasts. It also sounds as if there's a pulsing action to it, when the announcers voices come in, the crowd noise will lower just a bit, but when they're quiet the crowd noise will resume at the same loud level.


Another example is pick a prime time drama from KPIX and then another from KNTV and compare the dynamic range between the two, the KPIX show has very similar characteristics to CSNBA in that the audio level stays pretty much the same no matter what's happening on the screen. On the other hand, the KNTV show will have a much more open sounding dynamic range, you may have to set the gain a bit higher to hear the quieter parts, but when something happens, an explosion or a scream, you hear it above and beyond say someone casually asking what time it is.


It's like the difference between listening to AM radio and a CD, that's what I and the others are hearing and it shouldn't be that way.


AT&T Park can be a noisy place no doubt, but with a proper audio setup it should still have some dynamic range, you should be able to tell something has happened without looking at the screen, right now you'd never know without seeing it happen as it all sounds pretty much the same.


The above is assuming that one is feeding the DD 5.1 output to a like capable AVR and utilizing a setup of 5.1 speakers or more.


(P.S. I just noticed that you're feeding the TV from the AVR and as such I'm guessing that you're not running your audio as I've described just above in which case you wouldn't hear the issue I'm talking about as you likely only getting 2 channel audio anyway.)


(P.S.S. The Dodgers are 8 and 1 and Kemp is mashing the ball better than he did last season!







)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21908302
> 
> 
> Anything is possible, but if you still have the recording, or maybe with tomorrow's game if could you try the following. Listen to the audio with the standard DD setting on the TiVo(you're still using one I hope) and pay particular attention to how the announcers voices compare in volume to the volume of the crowd. Also check to see what sort of output you're getting from your surrounds. Then change the TiVo output to PCM(and/or an analog output for other devices like a cable STB) and recheck the surrounds for output level and see how the announcer's voices stand out a bit more from the crowd, it should sound a bit more "open", and you should have increased output from the surrounds. What myself and the other posters quoted above are hearing is a collapsed dynamic range, a compression being done to the signal that results in everything sounded as if it's at the same gain, whether there's a homerun or absolutely nothing happening at all, the crowd noise stays basically the same. If you've ever felt pressure on your ears when you increase altitude, the feeling is very similar to what I hear/feel when listening to CSNBA broadcasts. It also sounds as if there's a pulsing action to it, when the announcers voices come in, the crowd noise will lower just a bit, but when they're quiet the crowd noise will resume at the same loud level.
> 
> 
> Another example is pick a prime time drama from KPIX and then another from KNTV and compare the dynamic range between the two, the KPIX show has very similar characteristics to CSNBA in that the audio level stays pretty much the same no matter what's happening on the screen. On the other hand, the KNTV show will have a much more open sounding dynamic range, you may have to set the gain a bit higher to hear the quieter parts, but when something happens, an explosion or a scream, you hear it above and beyond say someone casually asking what time it is.
> 
> 
> It's like the difference between listening to AM radio and a CD, that's what I and the others are hearing and it shouldn't be that way.
> 
> 
> AT&T Park can be a noisy place no doubt, but with a proper audio setup it should still have some dynamic range, you should be able to tell something has happened without looking at the screen, right now you'd never know without seeing it happen as it all sounds pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> The above is assuming that one is feeding the DD 5.1 output to a like capable AVR and utilizing a setup of 5.1 speakers or more.
> 
> 
> (P.S. I just noticed that you're feeding the TV from the AVR and as such I'm guessing that you're not running your audio as I've described just above in which case you wouldn't hear the issue I'm talking about as you likely only getting 2 channel audio anyway.)
> 
> 
> (P.S.S. The Dodgers are 8 and 1 and Kemp is mashing the ball better than he did last season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Jim,


I just looked at my setup and I wasn't running Dolby during the game. I have a setting called Sports that I use during baseball games.

I normally don't use Dolby unless I'm watching a movie or listening to music. I'll set it up for Dolby during the next game.

As far as the AVR feeding the tv, that's only the video, the sound goes to my 5.1 speakers but like I said I didn't have it set to Dolby. I'll let you know if I notice anything after the next game.


On another note. I just bought another Tivo, a Premiere. I heard that the Bay Area was able to use Comcast's VOD with Tivo's Premiere and Milpitas has been lit up to use it.

I won't know for sure until Tuesday when I get my M-card. So far I love the HD menus on the Premiere, it's a tad slow but I'll get use to that. I'll just blame it on Comcast.









I've got to check my pulse again, because I was sure I'd be pushing up daisies before this happened










PS


The Dodgers, for a bankrupted team, are doing really well, hope they don't get bought by an out of state group









God, Brian Wilson out for the season.... AAAARARRRGGGHHH !!! The heart attack kids are back.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## hcady

The sound was lousy, for me the crowd noise was way too loud, had a hard time listening to the commentary. Very annoying.


When I was repairing tvs in the early 60's or late 50's the cable system used an A/B switch on the back of the tv. A was mostly the broadcast stations and B the new cable stations. No extra box. The good old days!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21908328
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> 
> I just looked at my setup and I wasn't running Dolby during the game. I have a setting called Sports that I use during baseball games.
> 
> I normally don't use Dolby unless I'm watching a movie or listening to music. I'll set it up for Dolby during the next game.
> 
> As far as the AVR feeding the tv, that's only the video, the sound goes to my 5.1 speakers but like I said I didn't have it set to Dolby. I'll let you know if I notice anything after the next game.
> 
> 
> On another note. I just bought another Tivo, a Premiere. I heard that the Bay Area was able to use Comcast's VOD with Tivo's Premiere and Milpitas has been lit up to use it.
> 
> I won't know for sure until Tuesday when I get my M-card. So far I love the HD menus on the Premiere, it's a tad slow but I'll get use to that. I'll just blame it on Comcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to check my pulse again, because I was sure I'd be pushing up daisies before this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 
> The Dodgers, for a bankrupted team, are doing really well, hope they don't get bought by an out of state group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, Brian Wilson out for the season.... AAAARARRRGGGHHH !!! The heart attack kids are back.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



You and me both on that TiVo VOD thing although we still haven't heard how well it works yet.










The Dodgers have been sold for an unbelievable $2.15 billion, a record for a pro sports team anywhere, it shatters the old record by over $500 million. There are those that say the Yankees are now worth close to $4 billion because of this sale price. The new owners are the head of a Chicago based hedge fund firm(forget his name but his personal wealth is in the billions), Stan Kasten a former president of the Braves and Nationals, and Magic Johnson which is perfect given his status as one of LA's greatest sports heroes. And it's being paid for in cash!










The upcoming sale of TV rights will likely set a new record as well, it will easily cover the cost of buying the team. Of course in the end, we the fan will end up paying for all this. But it's the Dodgers, and McCrap is gone, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/21909466
> 
> 
> The sound was lousy, for me the crowd noise was way too loud, had a hard time listening to the commentary. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> When I was repairing tvs in the early 60's or late 50's the cable system used an A/B switch on the back of the tv. A was mostly the broadcast stations and B the new cable stations. No extra box. The good old days!



Excellent, thanks for the feedback. If you would, please consider emailing CSNBA at CSNBayArea.com to voice your complaint, the link will take right to the contact page, thanks.


----------



## NxNW

Tivo Users, someone over at TCF claims the pillar bar thing being observed on the new COmcast/Xfinity VOD feature, is normal:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...93#post9048493 


Note that post will occur 8 minutes from now according to the inaccurate clock on the TCF server


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hcady* /forum/post/21909466
> 
> 
> The sound was lousy, for me the crowd noise was way too loud, had a hard time listening to the commentary. Very annoying.



That is exactly the symptom of the problem. By compressing the audio so hard, the crowd noise is not allowed to remain "underneath" the announcers -- it is pulled up to the maximum possible level. At the same time, anything that should be louder, such as the crack of the bat, or when K&K get excited, if completely eliminated. If anything, the compressor pulls the level down so that instead of getting louder, those events get lower. This is what makes it feels like my eardrums are being sucked out.


Later today, I am going to post a short clip that demonstrates the problem. The games sound fine on MLB.TV, so I know they are still being MIXED properly in the truck. I will post a comparison between the two. In the meantime, here's a visual representation of what's going on:

 


Note in the top waveform, the crowd noise is low, and the announcers (the larger peaks near the beginning) are well above it. Then there is a crack of the bat and things get exciting -- the announcer level goes up, and so does the crowd, but the announcers are always "set" above the crowd level.


Compare that to the one on the bottom. This is ay CSN-BA sounds now. Note there is little to no variation and it is impossible to distinguish the announcers from the crowd noise.


That is just plain poor. No other way to describe it.


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21908202
> 
> 
> It could be that the sound problem might be in an isolated loop or loops.
> 
> Has anyone tried to tie it down to which areas had this problem and which didn't ? Or what kind of equipment they are using ?



Hey Mike,


I can hear this problem from a variety of providers (Comcast, DirecTV, etc) and through any kind of receiver, DVR, either with 5.1 or L/R analog. I'm a TV engineer and I know exactly what causes this as I have heard it many times -- in fact, I have been involved with the installation and setup of such devices -- this is the way they usually sound when you take them out of the box and use one of the built-in "presets." I have never found any of these presets to be worth anything -- they sound horrible, just like what I am hearing on CSN-BA. The first thing I do is dial all the compression/limiting settings to ZERO, and then apply some VERY gentle settings -- it's so light you can't hear anything happening. Once you HEAR it, it's no good (in my opinion).


What are these boxes you ask? Here's an example of one:

http://www.linearacoustic.com/produc...l/aeroair.html 


No doubt CSN installed this so they could be compliant with the soon-to-be-law CALM Act, but it is simply not necessary to destroy the audio in the process. The box can be adjusted so that it still does its job, but is not noticeable.


Edit: Just switched over to PrimeTicket HD on DirecTV to listen to Vin Scully -- sounds GREAT! (the channel AND Vin). I'll watch the Giants game later via MLB.TV to avoid CSN-BA.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli* /forum/post/21907953
> 
> 
> I had cable on my own tv at age 8, (look what THAT did to me) in 1966 there was no box, just local and bay area stations plus the weather dial scan. Thats CATV as in "community antenna television".
> 
> 
> Anyone remember traps? Premiums would come in on all TVs in the house.



Yup, I'm showing my age and Ken must be a young pup.










In the early 1950s TV came to the nearby town (I lived in a small farm town of 300 about 17 miles from said community) via cable. It was to distribute signals from station 150 miles away (the closest TV stations). A couple years later a UHF station started up in the community about 60 miles from that town (about 40 from mine) which carried all 3 networks.


There were no boxes back then nor was there one at the house in Marin in the Bay Area I lived at for awhile in 1969-70. Boxes and premium channels came along later. Pay TV was quite a hot potato topic back in the 50's and 60's. The public didn't seem to like the idea that much.


I would question ever allowing cable service to encrypt local broadcast signals. Paying for limited basic should be enough. But they will argue they want to "provide more" and they can do so at better quality (MP4 no three packing) using IPTV. Unless they leave a section of the cable as Open QAM then you will need a "box."


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, I've set up my sound system to have no pre-sets or filtering and I can hear the difference when I use the preset that I set up ( not a standard setup ) and when it's not being used.

The crowd noise is way louder than the announcers are. When I use the preset that I have set up, I can mitigate the crowd noise to where it's much lower than the announcers are.

I accomplished this by on my initial setup of my stereo system I did 15 different listening spots in order to balance the sound to the speakers. The use of the Audyssey setup helps immensely.


My point is that if you take the time to setup your audio system you can get a much better sound than if you just hook it up and use the canned presets.

I use the canned preset of Sports normally when I watch baseball because it's just baseball and I'm more forgiving on the sound than I am if the picture is screwed up.

I can't believe I said it's "just baseball ", I should be chastised for saying that










Should you have to do this, no, but that's why I bought the avr. So that, if I have to, I can make the sound better than not using one.


I'm not saying that you guys don't have your stereo systems setup properly, I'm just saying I've found a way of getting better sound and correcting that problem than if I didn't use the avr and it's settings.

Also, if you have an Audyssey setup in your avr, using it makes a world of difference.


Now with all that said, that's not saying that the stations aren't responsible for the problems in the sound and they should be contacted to let them know that something is not right in their sound signal.

All the engineers that I've come into contact with have all said that they take the viewers comments seriously and it's one way that they can know that everything is running correctly, so let them know and that goes for Comcast as well.

I know people like to hate on Comcast but they also care about their programing even though sometimes they really try my patience, they do have people that work for them that do care.


I am now going back to the game, as hard as it is, since they are losing right now. It's only the 5th inning so........


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## videojanitor

Mike,


Interesting that you were able to restore some balance to the mix. I can't do that myself -- I don't use an A/V receiver so I don't have any "presets." I am a minimalist who prefers 2-channel stereo, so I listen to that directly through a McIntosh pre-amp/power-amp combo.


It should be noted that although we are in a Comcast thread, this really isn't a "fault" of Comcast (the cable provider) -- it is a fault with Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, which is a programming provider. I am watching via DirecTV. So far, I know of at least 10 people who have sent complaints via their website, and no one has received the courtesy of a response. That doesn't give me much hope that they are going to back off on the compression any time soon. I'll stick with MLB.TV in the meantime ... sounds fine there, as they get their feeds from the trucks, thus circumventing any manipulation that is done by the RSNs.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21910311
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> Interesting that you were able to restore some balance to the mix. I can't do that myself -- I don't use an A/V receiver so I don't have any "presets." I am a minimalist who prefers 2-channel stereo, so I listen to that directly through a McIntosh pre-amp/power-amp combo.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that although we are in a Comcast thread, this really isn't a "fault" of Comcast (the cable provider) -- it is a fault with Comcast SportsNet Bay Area, which is a programming provider. I am watching via DirecTV. So far, I know of at least 10 people who have sent complaints via their website, and no one has received the courtesy of a response. That doesn't give me much hope that they are going to back off on the compression any time soon. I'll stick with MLB.TV in the meantime ... sounds fine there, as they get their feeds from the trucks, thus circumventing any manipulation that is done by the RSNs.



Actually, Comcast SportsNet Bay Area is owned by NBCUniversal/Comcast ( 45 percent ownership ). Comcast bought NBCUniversal a while back but they have been involved with the Bay Area for quite some time. It use to be call Fox Sports Net and I think Fox still has a minority share in the station. I have been involved with Comcast for a long time and was here when they took over CSNBA and I had friends at FSN. I'm shocked that AT&T Park isn't called Comcast Park, with all the money Comcast spends here in the Bay Area.


Well, I'm glad you found a solution to the sound problem for you but the only way to correct it is to let the station/Comcast know that there is a problem.


Well, commercial is over, back to the game.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21910408
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad you found a solution to the sound problem for you but the only way to correct it is to let the station/Comcast know that there is a problem.



I have contacted them several times, as have at least 10 other people. No response. I am drafting a snail-mail letter today in case they are not reading their email.


Don't tell me the score ... I won't be watching until at least 90 minutes after it ends (due to MLB.TV blackout rules!).


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21909916
> 
> 
> Hey Mike,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just switched over to PrimeTicket HD on DirecTV to listen to Vin Scully -- sounds GREAT! (the channel AND Vin). I'll watch the Giants game later via MLB.TV to avoid CSN-BA.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21910408
> 
> 
> Actually, Comcast SportsNet Bay Area is owned by NBCUniversal/Comcast ( 45 percent ownership ). Comcast bought NBCUniversal a while back but they have been involved with the Bay Area for quite some time. It use to be call Fox Sports Net and I think Fox still has a minority share in the station. I have been involved with Comcast for a long time and was here when they took over CSNBA and I had friends at FSN. I'm shocked that AT&T Park isn't called Comcast Park, with all the money Comcast spends here in the Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm glad you found a solution to the sound problem for you but the only way to correct it is to let the station/Comcast know that there is a problem.
> 
> 
> Well, commercial is over, back to the game.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



That's what makes this even more frustrating, both CSNBA and the Dodgers broadcast partner Prime Ticket, are both essentially FOX sports nets(or were until recently), presumably running very similar, if not the same equipment, yet the game audio from Prime Ticket is literally worlds better than CSNBA and they're both just 2 channel feeds.


What ever they're doing at CSNBA, it's wrong and needs to be fixed. The reason I believe it's wrong is because when I switch from Dolby Digital to a straight PCM output on the Dodger feed there is virtually no difference in the way it sounds, the announcer is clear, the crowd noise raises and lowers when something happens, and DD PLIIx enables active surround output just like it is when set to DD output. When I do the same with the Giants feed the surrounds come alive(a little versus none at all before) and the announcer's voice raises somewhat from the crowd noise. When it's switched back to DD output everything sounds the same and the surrounds are dead.


(Oh yeah, Kemp, the real MVP of 2011, now has 6 HRs on the year and leads the majors in every offensive category!







)


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21910432
> 
> 
> I have contacted them several times, as have at least 10 other people. No response. I am drafting a snail-mail letter today in case they are not reading their email.
> 
> 
> Don't tell me the score ... I won't be watching until at least 90 minutes after it ends (due to MLB.TV blackout rules!).



THE SCORE IS ........

Darn commercial just ended, back to the game


----------



## dishrich

Sorry to tell you this...but your (early) cable system MUST have been pretty advanced in your area.

Ours (& actually a couple around us) were evidently NOT like yours at all...& we (I) had cable since 1976.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21907679
> 
> 
> How many TV's could receive any cable TV without a cable box when it first was introduced?



Until about the early 80's...ALL our TV's did, & there were ONLY 12 channels available, including HBO. So yes, EVERY TV got EVERY channel w/out a box.

Oh yea...we ALSO got cable FM service until the late 80's; about 2 dozen (out of area) FM stations available on ANY FM stereo, w/out any boxes.











> Quote:
> Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive premium cable channels without a box when they were introduced?



Sorry, as another posted points out, actually MANY system used (negative) traps on the pole to block HBO from non-subs. And on our system, the "trap" was actually a coil of special coax, that was manufactured in a special way, to knock out channel 5. (where HBO was) Eventually, they converted over to the typical "cylinder" type traps.


AND, when our system switched channel 5 from HBO, to Spotlight, THEN to Showtime, they brought back HBO on channel 14. On it they used a positive trap system (the trap filtered out the "scrambling" signal) at the pole - & because of this, as long as you had a cable-ready set, all those sets got HBO w/out their "box" as well.



> Quote:
> Now let me ask you another question; How many TV's could receive cable local HD channels without a cable box when they were introduced?



True, but it's really NO different than when (analog) cable-ready sets came out in the 80's. When Insight first added local HD's, NONE were encrypted...but actually QAM tuner TV's were already pretty available by then.

And on our system, when they expanded out to 36 channels in the late 80's, the ONLY stations that were scrambled, were the added pay channels of TMC, MAX, & DISNEY. EVERYTHING else (30+ channels) was in-the-clear & was viewable on any cable-ready set.



> Quote:
> It's really very simple. Very little has changed. For pay provider TV, you need a box.



Sorry, but that is NOT an entirely true (blanket) statement - at least for cable TV. I can tell you that ALL these cable systems below, allow you to get ALL local channels, in BOTH SD & HD, as well as the full "expanded basic" SD lineup in digital QAM:

http://www.massilloncabletv.com/qamlineup.php 

http://dta.secv.com/info/DTA_Customer_Letter.pdf 

(if you see in this letter they send to ALL subs, it specifically states that subs w/digital TV's, can get ALL Classic cable (expanded basic) channels w/NO box)


This cable system does NOT encrypt ANYTHING whatsoever; everything (for premium channels) is done via traps:
http://www.huhomenet.com/services/channels.html 


BOTH WOW cable & Insight Cable originally DID encrypt all channels above broadcast basic, but did turn it OFF for all SD expanded basic channels, so any QAM TV will work on them. You can find many posts discussing this over at dslreports.com:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/insight 
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/wow 


Here's a cable system, that while it encrypts most of it's lineup, DOES openly publish a clear QAM listing of all it's OTA SD & HD channels:
http://www.buckeyecablesystem.com/li...x-channels.pdf 


There's other systems out there that are similar to this, but I think I've proved my point...


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21910492
> 
> 
> That's what makes this even more frustrating, both CSNBA and the Dodgers broadcast partner Prime Ticket, are both essentially FOX sports nets(or were until recently), presumably running very similar, if not the same equipment, yet the game audio from Prime Ticket is literally worlds better than CSNBA and they're both just 2 channel feeds.



Yep, no problem with Prime Ticket -- the Dodgers game sounded just fine. I've mixed enough things that I know how things should sound. The announcer(s) is the "anchor" element -- that is what will be used by the listener to set the volume. Everything else is mixed relative to that -- the crowd should be hovering much lower when there is no action, then come up when something occurs. Gee, it kind of follows what one hears in person ... imagine that!


As a side note, this problem has been present on Comcast SportsNet California for at least a year -- the A's game sounded horrible last year (and still do). Sometime between the end of last season and the start of this one, they obviously decided to install the same processing on CSN-BA. Now they both match -- and sound equally terrible.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5* /forum/post/21908328
> 
> 
> On another note. I just bought another Tivo, a Premiere. I heard that the Bay Area was able to use Comcast's VOD with Tivo's Premiere and Milpitas has been lit up to use it.



One of my TiVos now has Comcast's VOD, the other one hasn't got it yet.


----------



## Keenan

What ever KNTV is doing, it's light-years better than CSNBA and their AM radio quality audio, nowhere near the "30-tons-mashing-an-orange" like compression CSNBA is doing. While they still have it screwed up as the mapping is wrong - when decoded by Dolby Digital, only the R and L front speakers work so you hear Jon Miller through both speakers and nothing from the center, or any other speaker for that matter. When switched to PCM, the 2 channel feed comes through and DD PLIIx is allowed to perform it's magic and you get the best audio presentation available with Giants broadcasts.


What is truly amazing to me is that in the 6th largest TV market in the nation, the people responsible for the technical aspects of these broadcasts are allowed to get away with such crappy workmanship. Even more amazing is that KNTV basically runs itself at night, nobody really pays attention to the broadcast, and they have an audio presentation that literally makes CSNBA look like a bunch of 10 year olds playing around with a Heathkit amplifier.


Sounds harsh? I couldn't care less, these people, and these stations/networks extract massive amounts of money from the viewer for them to see these broadcasts, not to mention the money the technicians/engineers get paid - this is San Francisco after all, 6th largest market in the country, these people are not getting paid with free baseball caps or jerseys.


Get a clue broadcasters and fix your totally unacceptable broadcasts.


----------



## videojanitor

Well said! I am watching my DVR recording of KNTV's presentation right now, and it sounds just fine (listening in 2-channel only). This is all I'm asking for from CSNBA, and this is what we USED to get.


I sent a letter to Larry Baer today, letting him know that CSNBA was making the Giants broadcasts unlistenable. Will he read it or respond? I don't know. I'm hoping that he will confront some at CSNBA about it -- at least rattle some cages. I will not give up on this!


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/21911488
> 
> 
> One of my TiVos now has Comcast's VOD, the other one hasn't got it yet.



I finally got my cable card for my Tivo Premiere on Tuesday and I've been playing around with it for a couple of days.

I do get Comcast's On-Demand and it actually works. It's not setup like a normal Comcast box but it is useable and it is integrated into the Tivo search results.

So you can now search Netflix, Amazon Video, Hulu Plus, normal tv and Comcast's On Demand and view them from this new interface.

This is the Tivo/Comcast interface that should have been adopted by Comcast along time ago, instead of that wonky software interface they tried on the East coast.


Is it perfect, no, but it is useable and does, for now, what I want it to do.

The HD menu on the Tivo is really slow and takes a while to get use to it but looks very nice.

The Comcast On Demand interface is pretty spartan and takes a while to get use to it but you can finally get On Demand without having to have another box just for getting On Demand.


I'm sure, as I use it more, I'll find things that need to be improved or needs to be added but for an initial roll out of the integration of Tivo and Comcast's On Demand it's a good start and has, for now, kept me from going elsewhere.

I just hope they both continue to work on this and don't just make it work but make it work better.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21925016
> 
> 
> What ever KNTV is doing, it's light-years better than CSNBA and their AM radio quality audio, nowhere near the "30-tons-mashing-an-orange" like compression CSNBA is doing.



Help is on the way! I got a response from CSNBA:

*Thanks for your note. You're absolutely right, there has been a change this year that has negatively affected our audio presentation. Nothing has changed in the way we produce the games at the ballpark; it has to do with the way our new Master Control facility in New Jersey processes their upmix to surround sound. The result has been an unnaturally high level of background sound, which is most noticeable in baseball since there are so many quieter moments.


We have been aware of the issue since Opening Day and are working with our Master Control to fix it. It's taking some time as the equipment and settings involved are quite complex, and we want to make sure we get it right rather than making the problem worse.


Thanks for your patience. Please feel free to contact me directly with any further observations and to pass this response along to any other concerned viewers.*


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21927444
> 
> 
> Help is on the way! I got a response from CSNBA:
> 
> *Thanks for your note. You're absolutely right, there has been a change this year that has negatively affected our audio presentation. Nothing has changed in the way we produce the games at the ballpark; it has to do with the way our new Master Control facility in New Jersey processes their upmix to surround sound. The result has been an unnaturally high level of background sound, which is most noticeable in baseball since there are so many quieter moments.
> 
> 
> We have been aware of the issue since Opening Day and are working with our Master Control to fix it. It's taking some time as the equipment and settings involved are quite complex, and we want to make sure we get it right rather than making the problem worse.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience. Please feel free to contact me directly with any further observations and to pass this response along to any other concerned viewers.*



Outstanding! I'll take back the "10 yr olds with a Heathkit" remark, _but only after they actually fix it!_










It's curious though that other FSN-based sports nets don't seem to be having the problem, the Dodgers Prime Ticket is a FOX RSN and it works perfectly.


Next they need to work on the picture quality, seems to me it's looked better in the past, maybe it's the time of year, moisture, sun, etc.


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21927522
> 
> 
> Outstanding! I'll take back the "10 yr olds with a Heathkit" remark, _but only after they actually fix it!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's curious though that other FSN-based sports nets don't seem to be having the problem, the Dodgers Prime Ticket is a FOX RSN and it works perfectly.
> 
> 
> Next they need to work on the picture quality, seems to me it's looked better in the past, maybe it's the time of year, moisture, sun, etc.



I think this may have something to do with the Comcast/NBC merger. I would be that they consolidated the Master Control operations into a single facility, but I doubt that the FOX RSN channels are involved in that.


I agree that the picture has also taken a hit. It actually looks better on MLB.TV, discounting the "motion judder" that is present in all MLB.TV content. But I can live with a little image degradation -- I can't live with this sound!


----------



## GPSJC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by keenan
> 
> What ever KNTV is doing, it's light-years better than CSNBA and their AM radio quality audio, nowhere near the "30-tons-mashing-an-orange" like compression CSNBA is doing. While they still have it screwed up as the mapping is wrong - when decoded by Dolby Digital, only the R and L front speakers work so you hear Jon Miller through both speakers and nothing from the center, or any other speaker for that matter.



KNTV broadcasts the game in stereo. They do not upmix.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPSJC* /forum/post/21932346
> 
> 
> KNTV broadcasts the game in stereo. They do not upmix.



I know it's 2 channel, but what ever they are doing it's not being decoded properly by Dolby decoders. When DD PLIIx cannot be applied, and the announcer's voices come out of the R and L speaker only, with no other data in the other speakers, then something is not right.


Could they be making the same mistake FOX is doing?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/21890922
> 
> 
> Once again this year, the FOX Sports Nets can't get their DD audio right.
> 
> 
> They don't do a full 5.1, for whatever technical reasons in Houston, but instead of passing a correct 2.1 feed which can be processed in analog matrix surround mode, they send a 5.1 feed with only 2.1 active. This results in audio processors not being able to switch to Pro Logic mode and only getting audio on the main left, main right, and low frequency effects channels with nothing in the center or rear surrounds.
> 
> 
> My make-do is to use analog audio output from the source box. At least I get Pro Logic processing at that point.
> 
> 
> Why oh why is this such a dilemma for them?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post21890922



Sure be nice if they fixed it.


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21932475
> 
> 
> I know it's 2 channel, but what ever they are doing it's not being decoded properly by Dolby decoders.



I extracted the 5.1 audio from the KNTV game, then opened the AC3 file in Adobe Audition. Check the image below -- this shows what's present on the Left Front/Center/Right front channels. Note that there is nothing in the center channel. Since they are sending 5.1, but with a dead center channel, that is no doubt the reason for the problem.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21936527
> 
> 
> I extracted the 5.1 audio from the KNTV game, then opened the AC3 file in Adobe Audition. Check the image below -- this shows what's present on the Left Front/Center/Right front channels. Note that there is nothing in the center channel. Since they are sending 5.1, but with a dead center channel, that is no doubt the reason for the problem.



So it does look like they are doing the same as Ken H describes FOX sports nets are doing.


I'm going to have to search my old email as I had an excellent contact at KNTV that did work on correcting another issue with audio about 2 years ago.


----------



## videojanitor

It seems that the CSNBA audio has been fixed! Watching the pre-game show right now and it sounds fine. I'm not hearing the massive compression and my ears are not hurting.


Looking forward now to the games!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21941875
> 
> 
> It seems that the CSNBA audio has been fixed! Watching the pre-game show right now and it sounds fine. I'm not hearing the massive compression and my ears are not hurting.
> 
> 
> Looking forward now to the games!



Watching the pre-game now and there's an intermittent dropout. When I watch the AVR the audio signal feed channel icon flashes when it drops outs.


----------



## davidwb

I'm getting the same drop-out issue...sounds fine for perhaps 10 seconds, then the level drops off to almost nothing, then it's back up for another 10 seconds...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidwb* /forum/post/21942062
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same drop-out issue...sounds fine for perhaps 10 seconds, then the level drops off to almost nothing, then it's back up for another 10 seconds...



Yes, they must be tinkering with it as right this minute the audio is completely gone, no signal at all. Either that or that break for commercial didn't go as planned and something didn't work right during the switch between feeds.


Just got it back, the dropouts may have just tripped up the decoder in my TiVo.


----------



## videojanitor

I heard a lot of weird digital "hits" during the pre-game show, but nothing now. The audio on this game is a little odd, so it's not the best to judge the compression issue. There are so few people there, you can literally hear the mixer trying to crank in extra noise in an attempt to add some "excitement." Sometimes when it comes back from a replay, you will hear virtually no crowd noise, then a few seconds later, they'll push the fader way up. The whole character of the sound changes -- even the crack of the bat.


BUT, it is not overpowering Kruk and Kuip. Their voices sound pretty compressed, but not like before. The same compression is not there during the breaks, or during the studio segments, so it may be coming from the truck, or is being applied at CSNBA to the incoming feed. I'll have to compare it to MLB.TV later.


We may have to wait until the next AT&T game to hear if things are truly back to normal, but it's already a huge improvement.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21942494
> 
> 
> I heard a lot of weird digital "hits" during the pre-game show, but nothing now. The audio on this game is a little odd, so it's not the best to judge the compression issue. There are so few people there, you can literally hear the mixer trying to crank in extra noise in an attempt to add some "excitement." Sometimes when it comes back from a replay, you will hear virtually no crowd noise, then a few seconds later, they'll push the fader way up. The whole character of the sound changes -- even the crack of the bat.
> 
> 
> BUT, it is not overpowering Kruk and Kuip. Their voices sound pretty compressed, but not like before. The same compression is not there during the breaks, or during the studio segments, so it may be coming from the truck, or is being applied at CSNBA to the incoming feed. I'll have to compare it to MLB.TV later.
> 
> 
> We may have to wait until the next AT&T game to hear if things are truly back to normal, but it's already a huge improvement.



That's what I was thinking, we need a home game to really be able to tell. It's still not mapping and decoding right though, I get K&K across the front from all 3 speakers and a very minimal surround activity from the back speakers, nothing from the sides or rear R/L. When I switch to PCM output all the mapping is right, K&K through center only and DDPLIIx does it's thing with the surround data.


----------



## yunlin12

Is anyone getting channel 187 Universal Sports? I'm using cable card on Tivo with digital preferred, getting all other channels, except 187 US. When I 1st got the package a couple of weeks ago, I thought I was getting it, but now it's not there. Called Comcast, they resend the signal to my cable card, but no change. Any ideas?


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21942494
> 
> 
> I'll have to compare it to MLB.TV later.
> 
> 
> We may have to wait until the next AT&T game to hear if things are truly back to normal, but it's already a huge improvement.



Well, after comparing the game to MLB.TV, I will say that there has been an improvement, but it is still very far removed from the way the game is being produced. The crowd noise was much louder on CSNBA, and all of the louder moments (crack of the bat, excitement in Kuiper's voice) were all smashed down. I have reported my findings back to CSNBA, and hopefully they will continue to work on this.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21946138
> 
> 
> Well, after comparing the game to MLB.TV, I will say that there has been an improvement, but it is still very far removed from the way the game is being produced. The crowd noise was much louder on CSNBA, and all of the louder moments (crack of the bat, excitement in Kuiper's voice) were all smashed down. I have reported my findings back to CSNBA, and hopefully they will continue to work on this.



The original complaint was that the commercials were too loud, so rather than fixing the overly loud commercials, they destroy the dynamic range of the show and make it too loud too.


----------



## spear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yunlin12* /forum/post/21943312
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting channel 187 Universal Sports? I'm using cable card on Tivo with digital preferred, getting all other channels, except 187 US. When I 1st got the package a couple of weeks ago, I thought I was getting it, but now it's not there. Called Comcast, they resend the signal to my cable card, but no change. Any ideas?



Comcast stopped carrying Universal Sports on January 1. To be precise, US was just one of the sub-channels of the local NBC affiliate and that stopped when Universal Sports changed their distribution model. At that time, only DirecTV had an agreement to carry US:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...-that-way.html 


Since that article was written, Dish has started carrying US. Supposedly, Comcast is still negotiating.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spear* /forum/post/21950157
> 
> 
> Comcast stopped carrying Universal Sports on January 1. To be precise, US was just one of the sub-channels of the local NBC affiliate and that stopped when Universal Sports changed their distribution model. At that time, only DirecTV had an agreement to carry US:
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...-that-way.html
> 
> 
> Since that article was written, Dish has started carrying US. Supposedly, Comcast is still negotiating.



Not sure Comcast has much incentive to add the channel as it would directly compete with their lineup of sports networks which now includes the TV rights to the Olympics, which was a lot of the focus of Universal Sports. Comcast/NBC is a minority owner of Universal Sports, because it was seen as a sub-channel on NBC stations many assumed NBC was majority owner.


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP* /forum/post/21950094
> 
> 
> The original complaint was that the commercials were too loud, so rather than fixing the overly loud commercials, they destroy the dynamic range of the show and make it too loud too.



Yes, this is an unfortunate circumstance that is becoming quite prevalent in all broadcast and cable operations. Audio keeps getting more compressed. In our area, just check out KPIX or KGO -- both sound awful to me. I can only listen for so long before my ears explode.


----------



## Tom Koegel

I guess that's crappy sound to go with a crappy game.


I'm so thankful that folks are talking about this here--and actually producing good information about the source. I thought the sound from Cincinnati tonight was atrocious. I've got to figure out the right way to use my D* box and receiver to filter out the crowd sound.


I know this is not really a Comcast issue . . . it's a CSN-BA issue. But it seems as good a place as any to make progress on the issue.


Thanks to all.


----------



## Tom Koegel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/21925016
> 
> 
> When switched to PCM, the 2 channel feed comes through and DD PLIIx is allowed to perform it's magic and you get the best audio presentation available with Giants broadcasts.



Keenan, how are you switching to PCM? Switching the output of the cable box? Kind of a PITA to do that every time you want to watch the Giants. Or do you have both a Dolby Digital and PCM feed from cable box to receiver, and then you can just switch the inputs on the receiver?


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess that's crappy sound to go with a crappy game.
> 
> 
> I'm so thankful that folks are talking about this here--and actually producing good information about the source. I thought the sound from Cincinnati tonight was atrocious. I've got to figure out the right way to use my D* box and receiver to filter out the crowd sound.
> 
> 
> I know this is not really a Comcast issue . . . it's a CSN-BA issue. But it seems as good a place as any to make progress on the issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.



Yeah, I don't know where else to post about this. At least it is a KNOWN issue that has been acknowledged -- I hope they do something about it soon though. I feel kinda bad for the people at the CSNBA studios in SF -- they are trying to put out a quality product, only to have it ruined by some corporate facility on the other coast. That has got to be frustrating.


Edit: For what it's worth, I just checked out part of tonight's game on MLB.TV, and it sounded pretty bad there too. Not as compressed, but the crowd mix was poor (far too loud).


----------



## eelpout

Hmm. Was wondering why my SageTV started spewing errors (I'm not at home and doing this all remotely at the moment) and it looks like my SiliconDust Prime says there are suddenly no Comcast CableCard channels available above 419. The SageTV box is attempting to record HD material above channel 700; that's a problem. Anyone else seeing anything like this with the channel list suddenly disappearing like that? I'm in the Los Gatos area.


Edit: Found this error in a log.


20120422-04:28:32 CableCARD: message: A technical problem is preventing you from receiving all the cable services at this time. Please call your cable operator and report error code 161-0 to have this problem resolved.


Looks like the CableCard may have had a firmware update and now my subscribed channel list is messed up. Great.


----------



## videojanitor

Well, we now know it's not the venue. Friday's Giants game on CSNBA sounded bad -- same as the road games. Tonight's game on KNTV sounds fine.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Koegel* /forum/post/21952079
> 
> 
> Keenan, how are you switching to PCM? Switching the output of the cable box? Kind of a PITA to do that every time you want to watch the Giants. Or do you have both a Dolby Digital and PCM feed from cable box to receiver, and then you can just switch the inputs on the receiver?



The TiVo has an audio section in the settings menu where you can switch between the 2 outputs, it's very quick to change. I have forgotten to switch it back at times, I usually catch it a few minutes into watching something else though.


Watched a few minutes of KNTV's Saturday broadcast and it's still screwed up, switching it to PCM changes it from intolerable to very tolerable, I'm not hearing 4 voices coming from only 2 announcers, and I actually get surround activity.










Haven't caught any CSNBA games lately, been spending my time watching Superman play center field for the Dodgers!


----------



## rsra13

Well, it's official now, Comcast is supporting Tivo now.


It seems we are the first market to do this.

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source...mantle_xfinity 


And with support I mean that now you can access Xfinity OnDemand.


Has anyone tried this?


----------



## btwyx

I've got XFinity on demand on one of my TiVos, we watched a show just to see what it was like. It was OK, but we don't usually think of bothering.


The other TiVo still hadn't got it last I looked, despite TiVo support trying to help. That's the TiVo I might have more use for it on.


There's been a lot of talk about this over on TCF.


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13* /forum/post/21974855
> 
> 
> Well, it's official now, Comcast is supporting Tivo now.
> 
> 
> It seems we are the first market to do this.
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/products/source...mantle_xfinity
> 
> 
> And with support I mean that now you can access Xfinity OnDemand.
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?



Yep. We've have it on our Premiere for a week or so. There's a ton of good stuff on there. It's a great addition.


----------



## NxNW

We sorta covered this awhile ago (check back a few pages to about April 8 I think). Yes, the feature works great.


My first test was a back catalog movie that had a horrible encode and I said it looked comparable to Netflix (which can be pretty bad sometimes). But later I watched mission impossible ghost protocol and the PQ was outstanding. Plus it was in 1080p24, always a plus for those with 96Hz displays..


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor* /forum/post/21952135
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know where else to post about this. At least it is a KNOWN issue that has been acknowledged -- I hope they do something about it soon though. I feel kinda bad for the people at the CSNBA studios in SF -- they are trying to put out a quality product, only to have it ruined by some corporate facility on the other coast. That has got to be frustrating.
> 
> 
> Edit: For what it's worth, I just checked out part of tonight's game on MLB.TV, and it sounded pretty bad there too. Not as compressed, but the crowd mix was poor (far too loud).



So how hard is this to fix? It's been over 3 weeks now since they acknowledged they actually have a problem, what's the holdup?


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan* /forum/post/22001109
> 
> 
> So how hard is this to fix? It's been over 3 weeks now since they acknowledged they actually have a problem, what's the holdup?



The intel I'm receiving says that there was a change made last week to further reduce the compression, but it is not yet at a level that that the (local) Comcast SportsNet people think is acceptable. I would certainly agree with that, though I will also say that it is at least listenable now, compared to what it sounded like a month ago. Still, MLB.TV blows it away (even though that appears to completely mono).


So, I'm being told that it is still being worked on, even though on the surface, things appear to be moving at a snail's pace.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Hi all,


Just wanted to share my experience installing a new TiVo Premier XL to work with my Comcast Digital Starter package. Previous to this I was using the Comcast cable box.


I purchased my new TiVo Premier XL from Amazon. Before it arrived I stopped at the Sunnyvale Comcast store and picked up an M-CableCard. That store has recently been remodeled and is now very pleasant. I was met at the door by an agent, asked for my name and what I wished to do, then asked to wait in their sitting area. Someone called my name within 5 minutes and quickly provided my new M-CableCard. Before giving it to me, she scanned several bar codes on the card and added them to my account. She also said there was a $1.10 charge per month for the card.


When the TiVo arrived, I initially set it up without the CableCard. That took some time as it seemed to download and install new software, maybe more than once. Anyway, after an hour or so it was working with the Analog channels.


Next, following TiVo and Comcast instructions, I plugged the CableCard into the powered on TiVo. It recognized the card and displayed the installer screen. I wrote down the numbers thinking I would have to "Pair" the card to my account. I went to the Comcast web page and activated the card. I kept looking for where I needed to enter the pairing information, but could not find it. It seems that the agent at the store had already done that and forgot to tell me. So all I had to do was press the Activate button and within a few minutes everything was working.


Unfortunately, as I was setting up a seasons pass, it suddenly went to a gray screen and seemed to hang there for some time. I finally got tired of waiting an rebooted the TiVo by pulling the power cord. It went through the boot-up sequence, and then started another download. This one took over 1 1/2 hours. (This may have been to download the On Demand code once it saw the CableCard?) Eventually it finished and everything is now working great, including On Demand.


So all in all, a very positive experience. My only minuses were the downloads took very long even. This even though I am connected via Ethernet. I expect that is a TiVo problem. And I kept trying to find how to "Pair" the card when I didn't have to. (A little knowledge can be deadly







)


I will be returning the Pace STB soon, and that should remove the $10 HDTV charge from my bill.


Greg


----------



## wco81

Comcast charges for the CableCard?


What BS.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/22018497
> 
> 
> Comcast charges for the CableCard?
> 
> 
> What BS.



The base subscription includes the cost of one user premises device (STB or CC). If you want more than one, they charge a rental fee for the additional devices. Since I currently have a STB and I added a CC, they charge me for the CC. But that cost should disappear when I return the STB. So should the extra $10/month they charge for the "upgrade" of the STB to HD.


Greg


----------



## wco81

There is a rumor that Tivo is working on an extender. That is a box that will let you watch what is on the main DVR without having to actually get channels on its own or pay for the Tivo service.


So we'll see how cable companies react to these extenders.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/22018464
> 
> 
> When the TiVo arrived, I initially set it up without the CableCard. That took some time as it seemed to download and install new software, maybe more than once. Anyway, after an hour or so it was working with the Analog channels.



This is strongly recommended and can avoid other hang ups. Always let the Tivo get it's updates before even thinking about picking up the cable card.


Nice report, I'm leaning toward re-joining the Tivo army soon too.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan* /forum/post/22018464
> 
> 
> And I kept trying to find how to "Pair" the card when I didn't have to. (A little knowledge can be deadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



You only need to have a paired card if you have premium services, such as HBO. When you try to tune to a premium channel, it'll throw up the pairing screen with all the right numbers. If you want to do that proactively, you can go into the cable card menu, there's one screen which has all the right numbers (I've forgetten which screen that is). You need the card serial number (listed on the screen), the "host ID" and the "Data ID". You ring up Comcast (the phone number is on the pairing screen) and say you want to pair a cable card. This usually gets you someone who can help. They need the serial number, host and data numbers, if they don't get all three it won't work. If they don't get them right, it won't work. If it doesn't work, you should try again with a different CSR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81* /forum/post/22018497
> 
> 
> Comcast charges for the CableCard?
> 
> 
> What BS.



They charge you $1.10 for the card, but then if you don't use a cable box, they'll refund you $2-50 for no box. They pay me $1-40 to have a card.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx* /forum/post/22019943
> 
> 
> You only need to have a paired card if you have premium services, such as HBO. When you try to tune to a premium channel, it'll throw up the pairing screen with all the right numbers. If you want to do that proactively, you can go into the cable card menu, there's one screen which has all the right numbers (I've forgetten which screen that is). You need the card serial number (listed on the screen), the "host ID" and the "Data ID". You ring up Comcast (the phone number is on the pairing screen) and say you want to pair a cable card. This usually gets you someone who can help. They need the serial number, host and data numbers, if they don't get all three it won't work. If they don't get them right, it won't work. If it doesn't work, you should try again with a different CSR.
> 
> 
> They charge you $1.10 for the card, but then if you don't use a cable box, they'll refund you $2-50 for no box. They pay me $1-40 to have a card.



Same here, I have 3 cards in 2 TiVos and they charge me only $1.10 total(not sure why, decided best not to ask!) and then refund me $2.50.



It's the CableCARD Pairing screen that has the info needed.


In the TiVo Menu go "Settings" > "Remote, CableCARD & Devices" > "CableCARD Decoder" > "Configure CableCARD 1" > "CableCARD Menu" > "CableCARD Pairing".


----------



## snidely

I may be dense (no jokes please) We now pay about $15-$16/mo. for our Comcast (Motorola) DVR. What is the advantage of paying for a Tivo box and still paying about $15/mo for the Tivo service?

Question - does the Tivo remote have (or can it be programmed) to do a 30 second or 15 second skip? If not - no Tivo will be considered here.


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22105975
> 
> 
> I may be dense (no jokes please) We now pay about $15-$16/mo. for our Comcast (Motorola) DVR. What is the advantage of paying for a Tivo box and still paying about $15/mo for the Tivo service?
> 
> Question - does the Tivo remote have (or can it be programmed) to do a 30 second or 15 second skip? If not - no Tivo will be considered here.



Yes the TiVo remote can be programmed to do 30 SS by pressing a button sequence. The sequence is: "Select, Play, Select, 30, Select".


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22105975
> 
> 
> I may be dense (no jokes please) We now pay about $15-$16/mo. for our Comcast (Motorola) DVR. What is the advantage of paying for a Tivo box and still paying about $15/mo for the Tivo service?



I've had various TiVos for the past 12 years, all lifetime. My current 4 TiVo HDs are about 4 years old and still have significant resale value because of the lifetime service. That's something you may want to consider.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> *Comcast's Vallejo and other customers to see maximum fees skyrocket July 1*
> 
> 
> 
> By Rachel Raskin-Zrihen
> 
> Posted: 06/05/2012 01:03:16 AM PDT
> 
> 
> Starting July 1, some fees Comcast can charge for cable services will double and even triple, though not everyone will have to pay them, a company spokesman said.
> 
> 
> Comcast spokesman Andrew Johnson said these figures are the maximum the firm may charge, and that the alert consumer can avoid most of them.
> 
> 
> A slew of data is plugged into an FCC equation annually to determine the maximum cable operators may charge for a variety of services, but these are rarely what actually is charged, he said.
> 
> 
> "You should look at it like an auto dealership's list price on a car," he said. "No one pays that price."
> 
> 
> Consumers are urged to "be alert for our sales and specials," Johnson said. "We always have special offers and a component of that is usually a discounted or free installation."
> 
> 
> Using the self-installation option helps consumers avoid those charges, as well, he said.
> 
> 
> The fees cover equipment lease rates for things like converters, remote controls, and inside wiring, as well as service installation, according to a press release.
> 
> 
> It also notes that federal regulations allow cable operators to include regulated equipment and installation costs, plus a reasonable profit, as a separate itemized line item on subscribers' bills.
> 
> 
> Johnson blames higher programming costs and operating expenses for the sharp rise in these fees this year, but contends cable remains a bargain.
> 
> 
> "We continue making investments in next-generation technology to add value to our products and improve service," he said. "While we've worked hard to hold down price adjustments, the average customer bill will increase by 5.2 percent beginning with the July 2012 billing cycle," he said. "These adjustments will not impact more than half of our customers because they currently receive services as part of a promotional offer." Johnson said the average Comcast California video customer will see their cost rise 11 cents a day for its "Digital Starter" service and that the Xfinity high-speed data "Performance" package, now $1.51 a day, will rise to $1.61 a day.
> 
> 
> However, The hourly service charge for a custom installation, which was $33.75 last year will be $50 now. A $7.75 fee to activate a pre-existing added outlet with initial installation will now be $25. The same thing after initial installation will cots $50 starting July 1.
> 
> 
> Comcast is running a required notice in the Times-Herald and other publications that spells the details out more fully.
> 
> http://www.timesheraldonline.com/ci_20784369/comcasts-vallejo-and-other-customers-see-maximum-fees?IADID=Search-www.timesheraldonline.com-www.timesheraldonline.com



_"You should look at it like an auto dealership's list price on a car," he said. "No one pays that price."_


Then why list that rate in the first place? Could it be because there will be customers who won't know any better and will pay it anyway?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22106321
> 
> 
> I've had various TiVos for the past 12 years, all lifetime. My current 4 TiVo HDs are about 4 years old and still have significant resale value because of the lifetime service. That's something you may want to consider.



Yes -but what is the advantage of both paying $$ for the Tivo box AND paying the approx. $15/mo fee. By using the Comcast DVR you simply pay the monthly fee for the DVR. And, the few times Comcast does upgrade the box, or if it breaks, you just turn it back in.

All the extras (like Netflix, YouTube etc.) come w. almost any Blu-Ray player which most of us have.


...mike


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22109740
> 
> 
> Yes -but what is the advantage of both paying $$ for the Tivo box AND paying the approx. $15/mo fee. By using the Comcast DVR you simply pay the monthly fee for the DVR. And, the few times Comcast does upgrade the box, or if it breaks, you just turn it back in.
> 
> All the extras (like Netflix, YouTube etc.) come w. almost any Blu-Ray player which most of us have.
> 
> ...mike


Depends on how long you think you'll stay with Comcast. An owned TiVo with Lifetime service costs $0 per month other than the CableCARD fee which is in turn credited back to you by Comcast with the customer owned equipment credit. I have 2 HD-capable TiVos with Lifetime that have already paid for themselves. It's an investment, I also own my Internet modem so no Comcast charge each month for that either. I pay Comcast $0 each month in rental fees.


----------



## c3

1. Up to 4TB storage.

2. Copy non-copy protected shows to PC.

3. Better user interface and features? I've never used a Comcast DVR, so I cannot really compare the two.


As a Limited Basic customer, I cannot rent a DVR from Comcast, so that's not even an option for me.


----------



## emporio

Do you get OnDemand with Tivo?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22110289
> 
> 
> Do you get OnDemand with Tivo?


The ads I've seen say "On Demand" is now included in our market area. Someone who has the service could best answer.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22109803
> 
> 
> Depends on how long you think you'll stay with Comcast. An owned TiVo with Lifetime service costs $0 per month other than the CableCARD fee which is in turn credited back to you by Comcast with the customer owned equipment credit. I have 2 HD-capable TiVos with Lifetime that have already paid for themselves. It's an investment, I also own my Internet modem so no Comcast charge each month for that either. I pay Comcast $0 each month in rental fees.



I was dense. Obviously, I would no longer be paying the $15-$16 DVR fee to Comcast. The payback in buying a Tivo box would be about 18 months. Good deal. Would just involve whatever learning curve there is in using new equiplment.


Thanks.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14300_50#post_22110289
> 
> 
> Do you get OnDemand with Tivo?



Yes, in the SF Bay area, On Demand works from the TiVo. In fact, the TiVo interface is somewhat better than the one on the Comcast STB.


I recently purchased a TiVo Premiere with lifetime subscription. Total cost was about $760, including the upgrade for TiVo Desktop ($25). I did not have a Comcast DVR, but I did have an HD STB which cost $10 per month. I expect the $10 to be removed from my monthly bill, replaced by about $1.10 for the CableCard (which is offset by a $2.50 credit for home owned equipment).


If I had used a Comcast DVR, my net savings would be about $25 per month. So in about 30 months, I will be money ahead. Plus I get the much better user interface of the TiVo unit, much more storage on the unit, and the ability to copy content to/from my home PC. I think this is a good deal.

Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14310#post_22109829
> 
> 
> 1. Up to 4TB storage.
> 
> 2. Copy non-copy protected shows to PC.
> 
> 3. Better user interface and features? I've never used a Comcast DVR, so I cannot really compare the two.
> 
> As a Limited Basic customer, I cannot rent a DVR from Comcast, so that's not even an option for me.


Indeed, that's something else to consider, the Comcast DVR has the hidden cost of having to pay for the Digital Starter(I believe) or higher package before they'll even rent it to you. I used my TiVos for years with just Limited Basic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22112851
> 
> 
> Yes, in the SF Bay area, On Demand works from the TiVo. In fact, the TiVo interface is somewhat better than the one on the Comcast STB.
> 
> I recently purchased a TiVo Premiere with lifetime subscription. Total cost was about $760, including the upgrade for TiVo Desktop ($25). I did not have a Comcast DVR, but I did have an HD STB which cost $10 per month. I expect the $10 to be removed from my monthly bill, replaced by about $1.10 for the CableCard (which is offset by a $2.50 credit for home owned equipment).
> 
> If I had used a Comcast DVR, my net savings would be about $25 per month. So in about 30 months, I will be money ahead. Plus I get the much better user interface of the TiVo unit, much more storage on the unit, and the ability to copy content to/from my home PC. I think this is a good deal.
> 
> Greg



I believe the OnDemand works only with the current TiVo Premiere series, older Series 3/HD TiVo will not work with the service.


----------



## emporio

Thx guys!


It does sound good, even though i would break even in 7years. It makes me wonder how TiVo interface will compare with X1, coming by end of the year or so.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22115052
> 
> 
> Thx guys!
> 
> It does sound good, even though i would break even in 7years. It makes me wonder how TiVo interface will compare with X1, coming by end of the year or so.


I saw a review of it somewhere, might have been a link through dslreports.com, but I think it said something along the lines of the X1 UI was still a dated looking interface, just another boring cable box.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22115052
> 
> 
> Thx guys!
> 
> It does sound good, even though i would break even in 7years. It makes m
> 
> e wonder how TiVo interface will compare with X1, coming by end of the year or so.



I'm still confused about pricing. For $15/mo you get the box from Comcast. For Xhundred dollars you get a box from Tivo and pay the about the same $15/mo for the service. What do you get for investing Xhundred dollars in Tivo, that you get w.o. an investment in hardware fm. Comcast? And, if the Tivo box konks out or becomes obsolete in a few years like most "gadgets" - you have to buy newer Tivo equipment. W. Comcast, you simply exchange old box for new.

I guess you get more space and can use it w. a computer.


----------



## c3

I guess there are people who would rather have TiVo instead of the Comcast DVR. The current box cost of $100-$130 is not really that much. I paid $800 for each Series3 when it first came out.


To save money over the long term, you have to go with lifetime. ($130 box + $500 lifetime) /$16 monthly Comcast = 40 months. If you can piggyback on another TiVo user, lifetime is $400 instead of $500, or 33 months. If you consider the resale value of $200 (very conservative), the breakeven point is much less.


emporio, how did you come up with 7 years?


----------



## gfbuchanan

Plus the TiVo interface beats the Comcast DVR interface hands down. And it is much more responsive. Add to that the much larger disc and even if it costs the same (which it doesn't), the better usability is worth it.


----------



## emporio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22116720
> 
> 
> I guess there are people who would rather have TiVo instead of the Comcast DVR. The current box cost of $100-$130 is not really that much. I paid $800 for each Series3 when it first came out.
> 
> To save money over the long term, you have to go with lifetime. ($130 box + $500 lifetime) /$16 monthly Comcast = 40 months. If you can piggyback on another TiVo user, lifetime is $400 instead of $500, or 33 months. If you consider the resale value of $200 (very conservative), the breakeven point is much less.
> 
> emporio, how did you come up with 7 years?



i pay for my 2nd outlet $8x12months=$96per year. Its not DVR. makes sense?


----------



## juancmjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22116992
> 
> 
> i pay for my 2nd outlet $8x12months=$96per year. Its not DVR. makes sense?



That's what I pay for my Additional Outlet, i.e. 2nd cable box and, like you, it's not a DVR. Make sense? No, but that's how it is with Kabletown, I mean Comcast.


----------



## Keenan

I though AO charges were eliminated in the SF market awhile back?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14350_50#post_22118188
> 
> 
> I though AO charges were eliminated in the SF market awhile back?



They give away the analog DTA's (up to three per subscriber, I believe). But I think they charge for the equipment for Additional Outlets if they include an HDTV STB.

On my Digital Starter package, they charged me an additional $10/month as an HDTV Fee. I have been told that was for the HDTV STB, and I am expecting that charge to disappear from my bill now that I have returned the Pace STB and am using only the TiVo.


Greg


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22116597
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about pricing. For $15/mo you get the box from Comcast. For Xhundred dollars you get a box from Tivo and pay the about the same $15/mo for the service.


If you pay X hundred dollars for the TiVo and get lifetime service, you don't pay a monthly fee.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22118854
> 
> 
> They give away the analog DTA's (up to three per subscriber, I believe). But I think they charge for the equipment for Additional Outlets if they include an HDTV STB.
> 
> On my Digital Starter package, they charged me an additional $10/month as an HDTV Fee. I have been told that was for the HDTV STB, and I am expecting that charge to disappear from my bill now that I have returned the Pace STB and am using only the TiVo.
> 
> Greg



There's some posts about the AO charge change in this thread somewhere, but due to the change of the forum to a new software platform the search function completely blows and I can't find what I'm looking for. I'll look for it again when I have an hour or so to waste sifting through the nonsensical search results.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14350_50#post_22119157
> 
> 
> There's some posts about the AO charge change in this thread somewhere, but due to the change of the forum to a new software platform the search function completely blows and I can't find what I'm looking for. I'll look for it again when I have an hour or so to waste sifting through the nonsensical search results.



I remember the discussion, but I don't remember what the result was.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22119226
> 
> 
> I remember the discussion, but I don't remember what the result was.



Neither do I and that's why I'm trying to find it, but this search system is hampering me badly. I do recall there were a few stipulations, or conditions, but I don't remember what they were.


Okay, found the post after getting some instruction in how to "teach" the search engine to do what I want,

http://www.avsforum.com/t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/12540#post_18210794 


> Quote:
> A couple of updates from Comcast......
> 
> 
> I'm going to post this as I got it so there will be no confusion on what was said or wasn't said....
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> 
> I've taken the liberty of providing you some details about two upcoming projects that may be of interest to the Forum. Thanks for continuing to take time out of your day to provide ongoing feedback and input on our progress. As you know, we remain committed to expanding and improving our high-definition service and your efforts to keep folks informed are very important to us.
> 
> 
> Topic: Reduction in HD Prices for Customers with Two or More Outlets/Rooms using Comcast's HD Boxes.
> 
> 
> We'll be lowering the monthly price to our existing Comcast customers who have two or more HD sets in their home and use our set-top boxes.
> 
> 
> Today, customers pay an Additional Outlet Fee and a Advanced Set Top Box Fee when requesting additional HD services (ex: $7.50 Digital Additional Outlet Fee + $15.95 HD DVR Fee = $23.45).
> 
> 
> By May 1st the additional outlet pricing structure will be simplified by combining the two fees to one low price (to be called the HD Technology Fee) and for those customers with HD in two or more rooms their monthly price will be reduced by $7.50 per month, per HD outlet.
> 
> 
> So a customer with a total of three HD sets in their home using Comcast equipment, would see their bill reduced by a total of $15 a month, ($180 a year) to reflect the price reduction for their two additional HD rooms.
> 
> 
> Please remember that this price change only impacts those customers with more than one HD box. The monthly price to those customers with only one HD box will not change.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are wondering if an existing customer with HD service can take advantage of the new HD Technology Fee and additional outlet pricing on their existing outlets as well any new ones they want to add prior to May 1?
> 
> 
> Yes, if an upgrading or existing customer wants HD service on additional outlets and they already have HD service on existing outlets we will add the new HD service codes as well as change the existing HD service codes on their account. So If an existing customer wants their advanced equipment charges ($7.50) removed prior to May 1 our CAE's will honor the request and remove the old HD service codes and replace them with the new codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topic: Content Protection (Digital Encryption) on the Horizon
> 
> 
> In the past you asked to keep you updated on our Content Protection, (encryption) plans. The Expanded Basic channels were temporarily unencrypted because we wanted to offer DTAs to our customers and provide them with additional high-definition channels. With the upcoming launch of Hallmark HD and HSN HD on March 2, 2010 we'll be providing over 100 high-definition channels in addition to the thousands of high-definition choices available using our On Demand technology.
> 
> 
> As you know, prior to the World of More digital migration all channel lineups were protected against unauthorized reception of the programming Comcast provides - either through digital encryption, filters or traps.
> 
> 
> Our programming contracts require that we protect our channels from unauthorized viewing. All pay TV providers - cable, satellite, or telcos - are required by content providers (companies like Disney and Viacom) to protect content from unauthorized reception and distribution. It is important to note that our competition (DirecTV, DISH, others) require a box to view these channels.
> 
> 
> Comcast has always protected these channels through encryption, but with the digital migration program, there has been a small window of time in which channels were not protected and therefore, customers with QAM tuner TVs were able to view channels without digital equipment. Due to a recent FCC ruling, Comcast is now able to deploy content protection technology (encryption) in these markets once again.
> 
> 
> After the FCC ruling last year Comcast systems across the nation began to deploy content protection for the Digital Transport Adapters (DTAs). Starting last fall Forum members saw the news coming out of the other states and started discussing when they would see similar efforts here in California.
> 
> 
> Forum members need to be aware that we'll be implementing Content Protection in a phased approach, starting on or about March 31, 2010. Content Protection should be in place throughout the entire Bay Area by April 13, 2010.
> 
> 
> Notices of the change will be sent in various forms, including: bill messaging, postcards, legal notices, direct mail and/or newspaper advertising. (I've attached a PDF of the newspaper ad)
> 
> 
> As a reminder, during the recapture of the analog bandwidth covering channel 35 to 84 (World of More) our FAQ's clearly communicated our plans
> 
> 
> Will I need equipment if I have a digital TV with a QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> Yes. At the completion of the digital migration, customers will need equipment on all TVs to receive any channels above the Limited Basic level of service. We're encouraging all customers to avoid any service interruptions by installing and using the equipment provided by Comcast or purchased from their electronics retailer, like a TiVo or CableCard enabled device.
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> 
> So it looks like we'll save a little bit of money on renting the boxes so that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> Also, encryption,
> 
> You knew it was coming and now it's here. Basic Tier is not going to be encrypted but the rest will be. Whether or not you agree with this, you have to understand that this is a business. You should pay for what you get. To many people where getting channels they did not pay for and now this is how Comcast is now going to lock down that loop hole. I understand the reasoning in why they are doing this even though I wish there was another way to do this but this is the easiest way for them to do it so we are stuck with it. If you have a problem with this you need to contact Comcast, I'm not going to touch this with a ten foot pole.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5]


----------



## kevini

The AO fee is really dependent on the CSR you get. I had no AO's for years, dropped service and now after re-connecting they wanted to put them back, I elected to have just one TiVo recording for the house on cable.


The rest of the TV's just use OTA, MRV (great on the TiVo premier or Netflix etc.


----------



## snidely

Does any current model Tivo work w. Comcast or does it take a special model? Will the new DVR model due out from Comcast be better?


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22130983
> 
> 
> Does any current model Tivo work w. Comcast or does it take a special model? Will the new DVR model due out from Comcast be better?



What do you mean specifically re "work w/ comcast"?

Any of the current ones do, anything after/including Series3 (eg takes a cablecard) can get full channels eg HD, digital channels etc.

If you mean work w/ Comcast *Xfinity on-demand integration*, that only works with the current "*Premiere*" models, not older TivoHD or Series3. (Those aren't available any more anyway)

Very old analog-only Series2 models (no cablecard) won't work well at all since msot channels are digital not analog now.


The Premiere models are faster on tivo-to-go desktop transfers etc as well, and have more features on the mobile Tivo apps (iPad/iPod/Android), as well.

I got a Premiere as 2nd Tivo to enable my 2nd HDTV to get full HD channels (not just clear QAM), and do multi-room etc, it works very well... Comcast added no extra charges (think they maybe did another $1.10 "2nd cablecard", but that's still covered by the $2.50 customer-owned device rebate), and I got a nice deal on multi-service discount w/ tivo subscription, so it was worth it.


----------



## snidely

CGould - Thanks for the explanation. Just need to decide if that's the way to go or wait for a "coming soon" model from Comcast that I think I've seen mentioned that is due out by end of the year.


----------



## Keenan

In case anyone was interested, it appears, at least in Santa Rosa, that Comcast is bonding 8 channels for HSI download, that's a good sized chunk of bandwidth. (And where those 7 extra MLBEI-HD channels would have looked pretty nice)



Image of the status page from my modem:


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22137000
> 
> 
> In case anyone was interested, it appears, at least in Santa Rosa, that Comcast is bonding 8 channels for HSI download, that's a good sized chunk of bandwidth. (And where those 7 extra MLBEI-HD channels would have looked pretty nice)
> 
> Image of the status page from my modem:



So Jim, this is just a thought. Maybe they're getting things setup in advance for IPTV. You know that they have said that eventually they would do IPTV and this could be the first indication of them doing just that.

Just a thought, what's your take on it ?


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Larry Kenney

I'm thinking of switching from AT&T DSL to Comcast Xfinity broadband service.


Have any of you had any problems with your Comcast internet service? How close are the actual download and upload speeds to the speeds indicated in each package? Can you connect their modem to an existing WiFi and hardline router?


Thanks, in advance, for any answers provided.


Larry

SF


----------



## Grandude

I've been using Xfinity for over 10 years up here in Santa Rosa and have not had a hiccup. Speed is excellent but haven't compared to quoted rates. I'm on probably the slowest service but it is very fast.

I decided to buy my own modem to save money in the long run, it has, and yes. You can connect their or your purchased modem to a wi-fi router.


----------



## TPeterson

Larry, have you looked into availability of Sonic.net products in your area? I have their Fusion DSL dual-line service, having switched about a year ago from Earthlink single-line DSL (both over local AT&T wires, of course). My run from here to the central office is pretty long, so even with dual-line DSL I get "only" about 8.5-Mbps down and 1.6-Mbps up, but it's far less expensive than Comcast's HSI+phone service and the Sonic.net folks all seem very competent and are extremely nice to deal with. I look forward to the day when Sonic's fiber service makes it to San Carlos, which will put them on a speed parity with Comcast, I think. If you have a shorter run to the CO, you can evidently get up to 40-Mbps download speeds even with the dual-line copper DSL setup.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22137204
> 
> 
> So Jim, this is just a thought. Maybe they're getting things setup in advance for IPTV. You know that they have said that eventually they would do IPTV and this could be the first indication of them doing just that.
> 
> Just a thought, what's your take on it ?
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5


Yes, I thought about that, after all, who really needs or can even afford with the new usage based billing scheme coming, the 340mb/s DL speed 8 bonded channels can provide anyway?


I see that there are 24 and even 32 channel modems coming out shortly as well.


The sooner Comcast does what ever it needs to do to enable the rest of those HD game channels the better, I'm tired of having to pay DirecTV for 6 months of every year just so I can get MLBEI-HD. It's annoying knowing that InDemand already has the channels available but this market has not added them yet. I think there is 1 Comcast market(Atlanta I believe) that has 8 of the 9 currently available.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22137803
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of switching from AT&T DSL to Comcast Xfinity broadband service.
> 
> Have any of you had any problems with your Comcast internet service? How close are the actual download and upload speeds to the speeds indicated in each package? Can you connect their modem to an existing WiFi and hardline router?
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for any answers provided.
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF


I agree with TPeterson Sonic is definitely worth taking a look at if you're a reasonable distance away from the CO. Great company, I was with them when they first started up here in Santa Rosa and was extremely happy with the service and the people. I moved out of their service area for awhile and ended up with AT&T DSL which was flat out terrible. Comcast came to town and I have been with them ever since, they are the only "choice" I have if I want speeds over a few mb/s. I've been pretty happy with their HSI service, there's been a few down times but nothing beyond a few hours at most, and the speeds have always been as advertised or better. I'm currently on a promo for their Blast service and getting consistent speeds over the advertised 20000 kbps/4000 kbps. I've had sustained(over 100MB files) download speeds of 4MB/s
 



Below is a link to a FAQ at DSLReports about Comcast actual provisioned speeds for the various tiers.

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/15643 - There's more detail at the link where it shows the actual provisioned speeds. By the way, DSLReports.com is an excellent resource for all things Comcast HSI-related, there's even a Comcast direct forum where members can communicate directly with Comcast on all sorts of issues.


> Quote:
> What are the actual Provisioned Speeds?
> 
> There are Ten current HSI tiers.
> 
> These are the Advertised Rates of service as follows:
> 
> 
> Economy: 1500 kbps / 384 kbps
> 
> 
> Economy Plus: 3000 kbps / 768 kbps
> 
> 
> Performance Starter: 6000 kbps / 1000 kbps
> 
> 
> Performance Plus: 8000 kbps / 2000 kbps ( Is being upgraded to 16000/2000 )
> 
> 
> Blast!: 16000 kbps / 2000 kbps
> 
> 
> Select areas
> 
> 
> Performance: 12000 kbps / 2000 kbps ( Upgrade in DOCSIS 3.0 areas )
> 
> 
> *Blast!: 20000 kbps / 4000 kbps ( New Upgrade in DOCSIS 3.0 areas )
> 
> 
> Ultra: 22000 kbps / 5000 kbps ( DOCSIS 3.0 tier / Soon to be phased out )
> 
> 
> Extreme 50: 50000 kbps / 10000 kbps ( DOCSIS 3.0 tier )
> 
> 
> Extreme 105: 1050000 kbps / 10000 kbps ( DOCSIS 3.0 tier )
> 
> 
> The Provisioned Rates which are the overhead/caps are as follows:
> 
> 
> Economy: 1500 kbps / 384 kbps
> 
> Downstream: 1500 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 384 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 187.50 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 48 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Economy Plus: 3000 kbps / 768 kbps
> 
> Downstream: 3000 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 768 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 375 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 96 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Performance Starter: 6000 kbps / 1000 kbps
> 
> Downstream: 6600 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 1100 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 825 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 137.50 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Performance Plus: 8000 kbps / 2000 kbps
> 
> Downstream: 8800 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 2200 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 1100 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 275 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Performance: 12000 kbps / 2000 kbps (DOCSIS 3.0 areas)
> 
> Downstream: 13200 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 2200 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 1650 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 275 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Blast: 16000 kbps / 2000 kbps
> 
> Downstream: 17600 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 2200 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 2200 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 275 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> *Blast: 20000 kbps / 4000 kbps (DOCSIS 3.0 areas)
> 
> Downstream: 22000 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 4400 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 2750 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 550 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Ultra: 22000 kbps / 5000 kbps (DOCSIS 3.0 areas)
> 
> Downstream: 24200 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 5500 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 3025 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 687.5 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Extreme 50: 50000 kbps / 10000 kbps (DOCSIS 3.0 areas)
> 
> Downstream: 55000 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 11000 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 6875 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 1375 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> Extreme 105: 1050000 kbps / 10000 kbps (DOCSIS 3.0 areas)
> 
> Downstream: 1160000 kbps
> 
> Upstream: 11000 kbps
> 
> 
> This translates into about 14500 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are downloading and about 1375 KB/sec maximum transfer rate when you are uploading.
> 
> 
> These provisioned rates do not reflect PowerBoost
> 
> 
> Acceptable download/upload speeds by opinion are 80% of your advertised rates.
> 
> 
> Actual speeds may vary and are not guaranteed.
> 
> 
> If you are running a home network, keep in mind that this bandwidth is shared amongst each computer. A computer accessing the home network at the same time as another computer, will not get the full bandwidth. It will be distributed between the computers.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> B = Bytes
> 
> b = bits
> 
> 
> *This FAQ is based on user knowledge from a volunteer core of BroadbandReports' members. This FAQ in no way constitutes official information from Comcast or any of its affiliates.



To answer your questions:

No real issues with the service at all.

In my experience actual speeds have always been better than the advertised rate.

Yes, modem can be connected as you describe.


I might add, if you do stay with Comcast I recommend buying your own modem instead of paying Comcast a rental fee of $7 each month, the modem will pay for itself in the first year of service. Also be sure to get a DOCSIS 3 and IPv6 capable modem for a bit of future-proofing. I've included a link to Comcast's list approved modems, I went with the Zoom 5341J myself as I don't use their phone service so I have no need for a telephony-capable modem. The Zoom is 8 channel down capable and I believe the Motorola 6121 is as well, you'd have to research the rest of the models for their details. The Zoom was a very reasonable $80 at Amazon.

http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/ (be sure to check the box for DOCSIS 3 in the header of the list)



(I as well would move back to Sonic in a micro-second when/if they deploy their fiber product in my area but it looks like some areas of San Francisco will be seeing it before I do, you might check the Sonic site for deployment info, you might get lucky and be in one of the areas)


----------



## tdavis

Buy the zoom, which gets you a 8x4 channel modem.. The 612x is only 4x4.


I had Comcast, switched to Uverse, and now I'm back to Comcast, because I can use the HDHomeRun Prime with MythTV and not pay

for crappy STB's.


Don't get the phone service, get an Obi or ooma, and do your own phone service for $3 to $4 per month (911 service + other fees)


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22138259
> 
> 
> I've been using Xfinity for over 10 years up here in Santa Rosa and have not had a hiccup. Speed is excellent but haven't compared to quoted rates. I'm on probably the slowest service but it is very fast.
> 
> I decided to buy my own modem to save money in the long run, it has, and yes. You can connect their or your purchased modem to a wi-fi router.



I just looked them up. They seem to simply be a reseller of att phone services. You have to get a phone line bundled w. their internet service. These days, most people don't order landlines any more. ATT has to sell DSL w.o. requiring phone service - so maybe that option would be cheaper. We have Comcast internet both here and in Miami. Rock solid in both places. And much faster than std. DSL altho I gather ATT does now offer something faster under their "Uverse" label. Since we have cable w. Comcast, (it is included in our Miami Condo) and have Comcast in Okdl, we simply use their internet service (mid-level) because it's convenient. We'd have to do some wiring to get the phone wire to the Blu-ray box to get the internet feed that gives us Netflix, Pandora etc. We haven't had landline phones in several years.


Side Note: I can't understand why Comcast continues to spend so much time and $ advertising their phone service. The number of landlines in the country as drastically gone DOWN every year for the last several years.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Thanks for all of the comments and answers to my questions.


We checked out Sonic but we're too far from the headend to get decent speed from them. It would be better than the AT&T DSL we have now, but not up to the speed we're looking for.


We're going with Comcast. We'll buy a modem and then contact them to get the best deal.


Larry

SF


----------



## cgould




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14340#post_22133904
> 
> 
> CGould - Thanks for the explanation. Just need to decide if that's the way to go or wait for a "coming soon" model from Comcast that I think I've seen mentioned that is due out by end of the year.



Glad to help- do note one thing (I wasn't aware of), the coming (in fall?) "preview" or IP-STB from Tivo, that lets you display a tuner/show from a remote tivo on a different TV,

apparently only supports the quad-tuner Tivo Elite etc models. (Initially; they are supposed to be working on sw fix/method to do with dual-tuner Premieres as well.)

Something due to concern about multiple remote TVs using up all the tuners on the dual-tuner premiere, and leaving the local tivo w/ nothing to record on...

If you don't know or care about that, never mind







but if you want to make a "tivo hub" w/ a single monthly subscription, and view stuff on remote HDTVs, you might look at the quad-tuner models not a plain Premiere.


I don't really know about newer Tivo models coming out, except maybe 2013; the quad ones are somewhat here, at Best Buy etc, not sure if they've rolled out the Comcast-partnered version (or when they plan to.)

They aren't going to do the old tivo-on-comcast-STB model any more, like the east coast experiment, that was apparently painful, and the current on-demand solution for plain retail Tivo Premieres works fine.


----------



## Mikef5

Just a quick note for those of you that have Tivo Premieres.


Tivo just did an update to fix the problem with the picture not filling the whole screen when you are in the Xfinity VOD.

I had signed up for an early update and I got it last night and it does in fact fix that problem. So it's working like it should, no more black boarders.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## c3

Just received the bill for June. Many (most?) prices are going up on July 1.


----------



## rsra13

I asked Comcast, Chat support, and I'm not sure if they were right, wondering if someone here has more knowledge, before I go to the local office:


My current bill:


Digital Additional 05/30 - 06/29 8.00

Outlet Service (Includes Equipment)

Hd DVR Service Addl 05/30 - 06/29 15.95

Service (Includes Equipment)

HD/DVR Service (Includes 05/30 - 06/29 9.95

Hd Technology Fee)


1 SD box, 2 HD-DVRs.


What's the cost difference if I exchange the SD box for a HD box or HD-DVR?

I was hoping for the third HD-DVR to be 9.95 too, so the cost difference would be 1.95 only.


According to Comcast chat support the cost is 15.95 for HD, with or without DVR, he actually said that the DVR was "free". So in that case the cost difference would 7.95, I know it's only $6, but still. And I just want to be sure what to ask for when I go to the local office.


TIA!


----------



## c3

For additional outlet, SD or HD box is $8 (same price), and HD-DVR is $15.95. The CSR is correct that the difference is $7.95.


----------



## Keenan

So I guess Comcast is never going to fix the audio problem on their RSNs? It still sounds like crap. And what's with the picture? Is that really an HD broadcast? It looks terrible, especially terrible since this is a 1080i channel, wow...


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22166992
> 
> 
> So I guess Comcast is never going to fix the audio problem on their RSNs? It still sounds like crap. And what's with the picture? Is that really an HD broadcast? It looks terrible, especially terrible since this is a 1080i channel, wow...



I haven't heard anything in awhile, so I'm going to guess that they way it sounds now is the way it's going to stay. That's a shame. I totally agree about the video quality too -- that also went into the dumper when they switched their master control to New Jersey. These used to be pristine HD channels, but not anymore. I can switch my DVR between 1080i and 720p and I see no difference -- these games now look sub-720p.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22167012
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything in awhile, so I'm going to guess that they way it sounds now is the way it's going to stay. That's a shame. I totally agree about the video quality too -- that also went into the dumper when they switched their master control to New Jersey. These used to be pristine HD channels, but not anymore. I can switch my DVR between 1080i and 720p and I see no difference -- these games now look sub-720p.



I'm really rather surprised at how bad it looks, it's as if they don't even care, if I didn't know better I'd swear it was an SD broadcast. This makes the PQ on a Prime Ticket(Dodgers) game look like a UHDTV broadcast.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22165145
> 
> 
> Just received the bill for June. Many (most?) prices are going up on July 1.



I wonder what excuse they have (in a down economy) for the prices going up? The Roberts family wants a new yacht or corporate jet? Raising prices will lose them more customers.


----------



## wintertime

I'm very frustrated with the guide data on my DCH70 DCT. It doesn't even have full guide info 24 hours out--and because it doesn't allow manual timers, I can't set a timer for a program until it appears in the guide.


Should I try to get a newer DCT, or is this a common problem with non-PVR STBs? (The PVRs go out a lot further in their guides, right?) I haven't tried power-cycling it; would that or any other action I could take do any good?



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

Sounds like you might have had a power outage. I don't know why it takes so long for those units to restore the guide. I put a UPS on mine so that power outages wouldn't lose the guide. It only takes a flicker to wipe it out.


----------



## Barovelli

DCH70, That's a SD box right? More and more of it's RAM is being used by the UI as things get more complicated.


I've got a Pace RNG110 (HD-no DVR) that holds a week of guide data.


----------



## wintertime

Brian, if the box had been affected by a power outage, wouldn't the guide recover afterwards? It keeps filling in, just not very far ahead and with gaps in its listings.


Barovelli, yes, this is an SD box. I think it's the most basic model of STB. (Not counting the DTAs, which I don't really consider STBs, but maybe Comcast does.) That could be what's happening--its memory is clogged up with other things and doesn't have much room for guide info.



Patty


----------



## Brian Conrad

I have a Moto 3416 and it can take hours for it to refill the guide. I wonder how many MB of actual data that is? Yup, probably the SD box doesn't have enough RAM which is a bit strange this day in age.


----------



## Barovelli

You can check the memory use in the diagnostics (power off - select).. Look for App Code Modules or the like. If the guide data was delivered via the built in modem, there would be no limit to the guide's data use.


----------



## Derek87

Anyone else notice the QAM channel mappings are out of whack today? i


2.1 is now KRON

4.2 doesn't exist anymore

5.1 is KTVU


...


----------



## Derek87

seems things have moved around.


202.1 is now KPIX HD

204.1 is now KTVU HD


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22211215
> 
> 
> seems things have moved around.
> 
> 202.1 is now KPIX HD
> 
> 204.1 is now KTVU HD



Yeah, I noticed it on Tuesday when I tried to find the HD feed for the All-Star game on Fox. Re-scan seems to have found the channels. I always wonder why the CW HD channel is so hard to find.


Edited to add: This was in Santa Clara.


----------



## TPeterson

The lineup obviously depends on which headend you're connected to. There's not been a recent change here, AFAICT.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14300_100#post_22215523
> 
> 
> The lineup obviously depends on which headend you're connected to. There's not been a recent change here, AFAICT.


No change in 95127 either.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22212469
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed it on Tuesday when I tried to find the HD feed for the All-Star game on Fox. Re-scan seems to have found the channels. I always wonder why the CW HD channel is so hard to find.
> 
> Edited to add: This was in Santa Clara.



yes, this was santa clara, too.


95054


----------



## gfbuchanan

And it changed in Cupertino, 95014 as well.


----------



## rsra13

I received the letter, they are finally going all digital here, in South San Jose. You'll need a box, or a device that uses a cable card. I think the cut-off date is 8/15.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22226218
> 
> 
> I received the letter, they are finally going all digital here, in South San Jose. You'll need a box, or a device that uses a cable card. I think the cut-off date is 8/15.



I got the notice as well but the cutoff is 8/27 or 8/28. It's about time. Anybody want to bet a mortgage payment on whether all of the freed up bandwidth will get us a bunch more decent HD channels (or restore the Premuim HDs that Comcast zapped last year) and when?


On another issue, sometime last week the station ID for NFLHD in the program guide changed to NFLRD. SInce Redzone isn't active until the season starts, the program listings pretty much all show Off-Air. The channel is active with its full programming but you can't see that in the guide unless you look at the SD NFL channel listings. I called the issue in on Sunday. It's clearly a network and'or head end problem (both of our DVRS and the non-DVR HD box display the same guide problem) but no fix so far.


----------



## c3

After many years of CableCard deployment, there are still issues with the activation procedure. The online activation system is useless. The first CSR (in USA?) I talked to was clueless about the additional host ID and data numbers I was supposed to give her. She insisted that Comcast already had the info, which was impossible. Then the call was disconnected. I found another Comcast number through Google, and that person (outsourced overseas?) knew exactly what to do. For an average end user, CableCard activation would be a nightmare.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I had a little go around with them yesterday when I found my HBO missing on Sunday night. I had a "comped" subscription that was supposed to be good for a year but they told me yesterday they could only "comp" for 3 months at a time. They never let me know that after it was set up back in April. So I chastised them for not at least sending out an email informing me of such. Big company put together with bailing wire.


----------



## wintertime

*Re: guide data not loading very far in advance:* I found a diagnostic screen called Memory Config, but there were three cryptic lines and I couldn't tell which (if any) of them might indicate a scarcity of memory available for guide data. I suppose it doesn't really matter, since I'm not frustrated enough (yet) to upgrade to a more expensive STB.

*Re: QAM changes:* I noticed that KTVU was gone at least at some point during the All-Star Game. I wondered whether Comcast was trying to discourage people who don't pay for HD. But KPIX was gone, too, so that may be a weak theory. They both (2.1 and 5.1) came back later. I'm not getting anything in the 200s below 211.1 (KNTV). I am getting a bunch of locals on the 79.x channels. This is in Sunnyvale.



Patty


----------



## c3

2.1 and 5.1 are in the same physical channel, so a movement would affect both stations.


----------



## emporio

Do you think they (Comcast) will let us subscribe only to HD channels.


I havent watch SD in years and hate seeing that HD technology fee $10 on my bill. Please let me subscribe to HD only.


----------



## c3

The $10 "HD Technology Fee" is for HD equipment rental. For example, if you get HBO SD, HBO HD is automatically included. If you use CableCard, there shouldn't be a HD Technology Fee to receive HD programs.


----------



## Cal1981

The program guide was corrected last night or today. NFLHD is identified properly again and the program content is accurate.


----------



## NxNW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14370#post_22226218
> 
> 
> I received the letter, they are finally going all digital here, in South San Jose. You'll need a box, or a device that uses a cable card. I think the cut-off date is 8/15.


Ha. I got *two* letters on the same day. The wording differed slightly and the threatened cutoff date differed slightly, but the gist was the same. They're going digital.


On the reverse was a list of channels 2-33 that they said all TV's could still get if connected to a digital device.


So, to be clear, this is the long awaited abolition of analog?


The last time I really paid a lot of attention to this was when they started messing with clear QAM. At the time I had a new HDTV with a QAM tuner plugged straight into the wall and got plenty of HD content. Then comcast started playing whack-a-mole (not sure what physical QAM channel any given channel would end up on, necessitating constant rescans), then HD content was simply encrypted. So everyone with HTPC tuner cards and HD HomeRun people cried. But a bare metal TV (with an analog tuner) plugged into the wall could still at least see analog TV no matter what.


Along the way I broke down and got a Comcast box that had both analog tuners and digital tuners. Importantly, analog channels looked great.


Months later I swapped out my older DCT box with a sweet-looking DCH and finally a digital only DCX box and noticed to my horror that the same low numbered channels looked worse in digital. Something about giving 6 MHz of analog goodness to a single SD channel allowed all my video processors to do their magic on a very high quality signal. The digital version was pretty compressed and bit starved and no amount of video processing could get back the same quality as the extravagant bandwidth they used to get via analog.


So what I'm hearing is these letters finally mark the true end of analog on cable, similar to the OTA analog shutdown a few years ago?


I seem to recall back then cableco's would be forced to keep analog for awhile. I guess it's been "awhile".


----------



## Persil

I know for a fact that the "analog goodness" went away several years ago. There was a time when the digital channels were several seconds delayed relative to the analog channels. Why? Because the pure SD source was being instantaneously converted to analog and broadcast, whereas the digital channel had to go through the horrendous compression process that allows them to pack so many SD channels into a 6Mhz channel using the inefficient MPEG-2 codec.


Several years ago, the analog and digital channels were suddenly roughly in sync with each other. Why? Because they started deriving the analog feed from the mashed up and horribly compressed digitial feed. That way people would gradually come to accept that SD was bad and, in true Orwellian style, presumably always had been.


The cable boxes with both digital and analog tuners in them stopped tuning the analog version of the channel at about the same time, which is why the delay above could only legitimately be observed by tuning directly on the TV.


So, today it really will be painless to let the analog channels go. They really went away a long time ago.


The good news is that they are not (yet) encrypting absolutely everything. The letter from Comcast indicates that QAM tuners will still be able to receive the Limited Basic channel line-up. Obviously, you may periodically have to continue to jump through hoops to figure out what the channel mapping is from day to day. But, I had been under the impression that it was Comcast's intent in the long run to encrypt all signals rendering the QAM tuners useless. I suppose that day may still come, but it seems not yet.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Got the letter today here in Martinez (Danville headend) that it is going "all digital" after September 4th. I have the 3416 DVR and an HDHR so what Open QAM I don't watch on a TV can still be watched on a computer.


----------



## wwu123

Just got a postcard that Comcast is removing the following premium channels in HD in my area effective August 15: HBO Zone, Starz Edge, Stars Comedy, Stars Kids, Showtime Too.


Weird thing is they removed those HD channels like a year ago already.


Oh, and in return the postcard said they're adding... well basically nothing.


----------



## abg

So much for the benefits of eliminating the analog channels.


----------



## tranle

I seems to have lost KRON (704) and KBCW (712) in Mountain View, is anybody else having reception problem for these channel around here (Mountain View/Sunnyvale) ?


----------



## mikemelinda2000

I have not lost 704 and 712 here in Albany, but the pixelization is so bad they are unwatchable.


----------



## snidely

Am I correct - regarding the time of the opening Olympic Ceremonies on Friday - they will be delayed 6.5 hours until 7:30PM?

Are they being shown live (1PM PDT) on any of the other NBC channels or by streaming?


Can U.S. residents pick up streams from other countries? I know, this time, NBC is making virtually everything available live by streaming if not on one of their channels. Sure better than in past years where events were often delayed by more than 24 hours.


I think I read somewhere NBC is delaying the coverage of both opening and closing ceremonies. At least the opening on the East coast by 3.5 hours.


----------



## emporio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22241347
> 
> 
> I seems to have lost KRON (704) and KBCW (712) in Mountain View, is anybody else having reception problem for these channel around here (Mountain View/Sunnyvale) ?


I am in Fremont and still have 704 and 712, no loss in picture quality


----------



## emporio

Hey guys - I am thinking about getting TiVo for my Comcast service. I know some guys have it and I just wonder how is your experience? How you like it? What kind of box you have?


Thx!


----------



## fburgerod

Here is my Tivo Comcast review after five weeks with it.


I got a Tivo Premiere XL and love it compared to my Comcast DCX DVR. Lots more recording space is only the beginning. Searching across platforms yields the show I'm looking for, whether it is on Comcast, Netflix, Amazon, Hulu Plus, or even Youtube.


I just discovered the ability to transfer shows from Tivo (while watching other shows) to my computer. So, you can offload them and create more space on Tivo or just to burn them to DVD. And you can do multiple shows and let them transfer overnight. No more copying a single show at a time to my DVD recorder and monopolizing the DVR while the show is playing.


Lots more. I'm sold. And I will have something that is worth selling (Tivo plus transferable lifetime service) down the line, not just my $16 Comcast rental gone each month. Let's see, since 2005, that's 90 months already times $16 dollars! I should have done this long ago. It took the On Demand addition to hook me into this switch. Go for it.


----------



## c3

TiVo user since year 2000. Lifetime service on all of the units I've had. As with all devices with hard drives, use UPS for power protection.


----------



## Keenan

The Giants have such a beautiful park to play in, it's just a shame that they have a broadcast partner in Comcast that doesn't give a crap what the broadcast looks or sounds like. The image I'm seeing on CSNBA right now looks like a low bitrate DSL connection-like streaming image, just awful. A Prime Ticket broadcast of a Dodger game looks like Ultra High Definition Television compared to this mush. And then the sound, what can you say, they're idiots plain and simple, it's either that or they simply don't care, it's been plenty of time to fix this, there are no excuses, period.


What makes it even more insulting to Giants fans is that the team itself is part owner of this station, apparently they don't give a crap either.


----------



## videojanitor

I am in complete agreement. It's a crying shame, as these games used to look and sound great. It set the bar for how televised baseball should be presented. Now, it is just a mess. I've given up any hope of getting it "fixed" -- this would appear to be the new normal.


----------



## wintertime

Is Comcast Bay Area carrying the NBC Specialty Basketball Channel and the NBC Specialty Soccer Channel during the Olympics? I just checked around the 400s and didn't see them.

I also checked my receiver for messages but didn't see anything about them.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22266316
> 
> 
> Is Comcast Bay Area carrying the NBC Specialty Basketball Channel and the NBC Specialty Soccer Channel during the Olympics? I just checked around the 400s and didn't see them.
> 
> I also checked my receiver for messages but didn't see anything about them.



I think they're 89x. Also one channel for 3D.


----------



## mikemelinda2000

785 is HD soccer and 895 is HD basketball.


----------



## wintertime

Ah, okay, so HD only. Thanks. I don't have an HD subscription so will have to miss those.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22250963
> 
> 
> Hey guys - I am thinking about getting TiVo for my Comcast service. I know some guys have it and I just wonder how is your experience? How you like it? What kind of box you have?


We have a Premier Elite (now called XL4). The 4 tuner cable only version. We like TiVo so we only went back to Comcast when TiVo supported cable cards. We've had very little problem installing cable cards, particularly in the last few years, its a self install and call Comcast to activate. They even have online activation in some places (only done that in Sacramento for the Mother in Law). Now the Premier boxes have VOD, there's nothing a Comcast box can do that a TiVo can't (is there?). I still haven't made VOD work on one of the boxes though (haven't tried very hard).


With 4 tuners we've never had a conflict it can't record (you'd have to have a 5 way conflict). It comes with 2TB built in, that's enough for us, we tend to let stuff pile up and get around to it later.


Its a TiVo, it works. Though we have had a few reboots, so the XL4 is not the most stable platform they've ever released. The new HD interface is slow, but pretty and more functional (like the multi-source search mentioned above). The old interface is faster. You can also get content from Netfix, Hulu Plus, Blockbuster (I think, we don't), Amazon and YouTube.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22270441
> 
> 
> They even have online activation in some places (only done that in Sacramento for the Mother in Law).



Did online activation for CableCard actually work? In my experience a few weeks ago, it did not even ask for any pairing data.


----------



## emporio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22270441
> 
> 
> We have a Premier Elite (now called XL4). The 4 tuner cable only version. We like TiVo so we only went back to Comcast when TiVo supported cable cards. We've had very little problem installing cable cards, particularly in the last few years, its a self install and call Comcast to activate. They even have online activation in some places (only done that in Sacramento for the Mother in Law). Now the Premier boxes have VOD, there's nothing a Comcast box can do that a TiVo can't (is there?). I still haven't made VOD work on one of the boxes though (haven't tried very hard).
> 
> With 4 tuners we've never had a conflict it can't record (you'd have to have a 5 way conflict). It comes with 2TB built in, that's enough for us, we tend to let stuff pile up and get around to it later.
> 
> Its a TiVo, it works. Though we have had a few reboots, so the XL4 is not the most stable platform they've ever released. The new HD interface is slow, but pretty and more functional (like the multi-source search mentioned above). The old interface is faster. You can also get content from Netfix, Hulu Plus, Blockbuster (I think, we don't), Amazon and YouTube.



Thx Guys for all the feedback!! I think i will pull the trigger on Premiere XL, i think 2 tuners is just fine for me, dont watch that much TV, not sure if i would ever record 4 shows at the same time







. except the disk space any other concideration i should have?


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400_50#post_22271050
> 
> 
> Did online activation for CableCard actually work? In my experience a few weeks ago, it did not even ask for any pairing data.



Online activation worked for me, but only partially. It allowed my TiVo to get the extended basic HD channels. But when I tried to watch VOD, it would start the VOD and then give the CableCard Info screen. I had to call Comcast to do a Pairing to get VOD to work.


Greg


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22271050
> 
> 
> Did online activation for CableCard actually work? In my experience a few weeks ago, it did not even ask for any pairing data.


It worked for Mom, but she doesn't have any premium channels, so I wouldn't have been worried about pairing. I can't remember if it asked or not.


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22257013
> 
> 
> The Giants have such a beautiful park to play in, it's just a shame that they have a broadcast partner in Comcast that doesn't give a crap what the broadcast looks or sounds like. The image I'm seeing on CSNBA right now looks like a low bitrate DSL connection-like streaming image, just awful.



I don't know if you're watching tonight's game from St. Louis, but this truly hits a new low. I don't know how this could possibly be categorized as "HD" -- it's as soft as a couple of pillowy clouds.


----------



## emporio

I got my Tivo XL yesterday, so far it looks pretty good, install and pairing was pretty quick!


This is my 1st Tivo so please forgive my stupid questions







.

I noticed that the picture quality is not as good as with Comcast STB. First 30 min was horrible and then it got better. I set it to 1080i and Auto. Is that case with you guys. I tried it with both of my TV's. Panny GT50 and Samsung LED UN8500. Is that case with you guys


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400#post_22309823
> 
> 
> First 30 min was horrible and then it got better.



30 minutes of TiVo or TV powering on?


Are you using HDMI or component? With HDMI and native mode, the digital stream should be the same as what's received from Comcast.


----------



## emporio

Thx C3 and sorry if I was not clear:

30 min of watching TV. I use HDMI (blue jeans).

Where can i check for Native Mode? probably is on by default?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emporio*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22310243
> 
> 
> Thx C3 and sorry if I was not clear:
> 
> 30 min of watching TV. I use HDMI (blue jeans).
> 
> Where can i check for Native Mode? probably is on by default?



It's one of the video output modes, same place as "1080i and auto" that you mentioned before. "30-minute warmup" cannot be caused by TiVo because it's on all the time.


----------



## emporio

I figured it out : I had for some reason SD menus enabled, when i changed it to HD the picture quality got cristal clear







. Much happier now


----------



## Keenan

In case anyone missed it and was interested, the PAC-12 Network showed up last week in the bay area on SD channels 433-PAC-12 bay area and 434-PAC-12 national with PAC-12 bay area on HD channel 823. Apparently there is no national HD channel, those games will be available for viewing online per a post at the Comcast message board.


----------



## nikeykid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22324858
> 
> 
> In case anyone missed it and was interested, the PAC-12 Network showed up last week in the bay area on SD channels 433-PAC-12 bay area and 434-PAC-12 national with PAC-12 bay area on HD channel 823. Apparently there is no national HD channel, those games will be available for viewing online per a post at the Comcast message board.



i've heard that the regional channel mirrors everything on the national channel except when a regional game conflicts with a national game... maybe not such a big omission


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikeykid*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22326676
> 
> 
> i've heard that the regional channel mirrors everything on the national channel except when a regional game conflicts with a national game... maybe not such a big omission


That's what I was seeing in the guide listings but I only looked ahead about a week, no big games listed anyway. I suppose the lack of a national HD channel would be of more concern to those not in a PAC-12 market. But it would also be of concern if the local game was say Cal vs Az and neither had winning records and the national game was with Oregon fighting for a No1 ranking - I can say I'd much rather see the Oregon game in HD than the other.


----------



## abg

Our area (94022) was supposed to get the switch today to the new world where a Comcast device would be required for reception. So far, no encryption on digital basic cable channels and even the analog channels are still around. Has anyone had their service changed yet and, if so, what exactly were the changes?


Thanks,

ABG


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22333723
> 
> 
> Our area (94022) was supposed to get the switch today to the new world where a Comcast device would be required for reception. So far, no encryption on digital basic cable channels and even the analog channels are still around. Has anyone had their service changed yet and, if so, what exactly were the changes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ABG


I'm wondering that too, it's supposed to happen here on Sept 6th and I'm curious to see if my SiliconDust HDHR tuner will stop working.


----------



## wco81

Meaning what, either Comcast DVRs or a CableCard box?


Honestly you hope they cut a deal with Apple as rumored. Lot of room for improvement of the UI.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22334274
> 
> 
> Meaning what, either Comcast DVRs or a CableCard box?
> 
> Honestly you hope they cut a deal with Apple as rumored. Lot of room for improvement of the UI.


It's not the UI I'm concerned about it's the unencrypted channels which the HDHR can tune in and I can view pretty much anywhere I want. This currently includes all the local broadcast channels, including the HD channels.


----------



## wco81

It's not just the UI but the whole UX which might improve. So for instance, viewing on mobile devices as well as at home would be more simplified.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22334330
> 
> 
> It's not just the UI but the whole UX which might improve. So for instance, viewing on mobile devices as well as at home would be more simplified.


I don't know, I'd have to see that in detail before I'd be comfortable giving up what I can do now with the HDHR. One thing's for certain, with Apple involved it's virtually guaranteed to be tightly locked down with DRM-style usage restrictions.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I can't imagine them encrypting stuff that is now Open QAM. That would anger a lot of customers that don't have an STB, use Limited Basic and hook up directly to cable with their HDTV sets with ATSC/QAM tuners. My understanding it was to be the end of supplying analog versions of the those channels and that was why the box was going to be required if you had an old set. So the HDHR should still work as usual. My 12 year old 53" Pioneer HD set won't be able to tune in the channels in analog but I never watch them that way since I have the DVR or can even use a computer as an additional DVR with HDHR.


----------



## c3

Limited Basic channels should not be encrypted:

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22334922
> 
> 
> Limited Basic channels should not be encrypted:
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/



I read that and it says that limited basic may indeed be encrypted...

_In some markets, we’re upgrading our network to include only those channels available as part of the Expanded Basic channel lineup. *In others, we’re upgrading both the Expanded Basic and Limited Basic channels to all digital.*_


BTW everyone that's known me - I work at a different cable co now...


----------



## c3

Digital does not mean encrypted.


"Your TV has a Digital QAM tuner -- You will receive the Limited Basic channel lineup only on that TV."


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22335461
> 
> 
> I read that and it says that limited basic may indeed be encrypted...
> _In some markets, we’re upgrading our network to include only those channels available as part of the Expanded Basic channel lineup. *In others, we’re upgrading both the Expanded Basic and Limited Basic channels to all digital.*_
> 
> BTW everyone that's known me - I work at a different cable co now...


Different cable company? You mean there's more than one?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22334922
> 
> 
> Limited Basic channels should not be encrypted:
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/



Yes, I get all that, but Comcast and several other cablecos have petitioned the FCC to be allowed to encrypt the basic tier, and to the best of knowledge they have been given the OK to do so - it seems to be "not if, but when" it's going to happen. The basis for it was better network management and theft prevention.


----------



## Brian Conrad

It becomes a moot point if they go IPTV which apparently they plan too (they can offer more with the same bandwidth). Then to use their service will require a box period.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22335510
> 
> 
> Yes, I get all that, but Comcast and several other cablecos have petitioned the FCC to be allowed to encrypt the basic tier, and to the best of knowledge they have been given the OK to do so - it seems to be "not if, but when" it's going to happen. The basis for it was better network management and theft prevention.



Quoting from the fine print at the bottom of the letter notifying about the analog shutdown:

"QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."


At least that's what it said on a notice in Palo Alto, where the deadline has also come and gone without a change.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400_50#post_22338987
> 
> 
> Quoting from the fine print at the bottom of the letter notifying about the analog shutdown:
> 
> "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."
> 
> At least that's what it said on a notice in Palo Alto, where the deadline has also come and gone without a change.



That is what the promise, FOR NOW! But given time, I expect they will encrypt even limited basic. They seem to think that too many folks are subscribing to only Internet or Phone service and then hooking up their TV's to get free Limited Basic. Several years ago, they increased the price of Internet, but it was only $1 more to have limited basic TV. I don't think it is that cheap an addition anymore. Still, I wonder how many subscribers are "stealing" the limited basic signal? Is it really worth inconveincing everyone with a QAM tuner just to keep a few subscribers from getting the local stations for free????


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22338621
> 
> 
> It becomes a moot point if they go IPTV which apparently they plan too (they can offer more with the same bandwidth). Then to use their service will require a box period.


That's probably a few years down the road though, encrypting the basic tier could happen tomorrow, and so far the FCC has shown that they are in favor of it.


What would really be nice is if the cablco gave us all discounts for all the money they will save by virtually eliminating truck rolls for service connect/disconnect by encrypting Tier 1 channels.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22340036
> 
> 
> That is what the promise, FOR NOW! But given time, I expect they will encrypt even limited basic. They seem to think that too many folks are subscribing to only Internet or Phone service and then hooking up their TV's to get free Limited Basic. Several years ago, they increased the price of Internet, but it was only $1 more to have limited basic TV. I don't think it is that cheap an addition anymore. Still, I wonder how many subscribers are "stealing" the limited basic signal? Is it really worth inconveincing everyone with a QAM tuner just to keep a few subscribers from getting the local stations for free????


It's the money they'll save on truck rolls/service calls in addition to the theft aspect. By encrypting the Tier 1 channels Comcast won't have to send technicians out to the residence to hookup or disconnect service, it can all be done by the customer service rep on the phone when you call for service, and equipment can be mailed to the customer. That's a huge amount of money they'll be saving in addition to being far more efficient


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22338987
> 
> 
> Quoting from the fine print at the bottom of the letter notifying about the analog shutdown:
> 
> "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."
> 
> At least that's what it said on a notice in Palo Alto, where the deadline has also come and gone without a change.


I agree that it's not likely to happen at all this time around, but I have no doubt it's going to and sooner rather than later.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22338987
> 
> 
> Quoting from the fine print at the bottom of the letter notifying about the analog shutdown:
> 
> "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."
> 
> At least that's what it said on a notice in Palo Alto, where the deadline has also come and gone without a change.



Thanks for catching that fine print. My notice also had the same, once I took a closer look. That actually answers the most important question for me (about QAM tuner viability in the near term).


Still no changes to the analog channels as of this morning. I guess Comcast isn't in any particular hurry to dump them.


----------



## Derek87

Anyone having problems finding 11.1 (KNTV-HD)? did it move?


i haven't watched TV in a few days and it seems that that channel (and 11.2) have disappeared or moved.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22342334
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems finding 11.1 (KNTV-HD)? did it move?
> 
> i haven't watched TV in a few days and it seems that that channel (and 11.2) have disappeared or moved.



Yes, it has moved (in zip code 95050). I had to re-scan.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22342547
> 
> 
> Yes, it has moved (in zip code 95050). I had to re-scan.


ah! glad i'm not going bonkers.


i'm in 95054, so that is consistent. do you mind sharing the new channel location(s)? i can rescan, but i'd prefer not to since then i have to back and delete/hide all of the other stations i don't want.


thanks!


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22347750
> 
> 
> ah! glad i'm not going bonkers.
> 
> i'm in 95054, so that is consistent. do you mind sharing the new channel location(s)? i can rescan, but i'd prefer not to since then i have to back and delete/hide all of the other stations i don't want.
> 
> thanks!



Sorry, my TV doesn't give me that information (or I don't know how to get it out of my TV). It just re-maps it to 11.1 for me, so I don't know where it is.


----------



## spear

I am in 95054 and KNTV-DT is at 82.1.


----------



## Dragunov1

Has Comcast announced anything regarding when it will add beIN Sports?


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast#post_9584383
> 
> 
> Well, it depends on how much it will cost, with at least 50% of cable subs still analog only, that's a huge expenditure to supply all those TVs with converters ... snip ...



I'm not so sure. Those Moto and Pace DTAs are very low cost devices and could be even cheaper if they removed the annoying NTSC RF modulator







.


I'll have to see what TWC rolls out; they are just starting their analog channel purge and the 'STB' rental will be *$1 / month* after an introductory period. Comcast is renting those awful low end DCH70s for how much?


----------



## gfbuchanan

Got a letter from Comcast today. They are dropping Analog in Cupertino as of Oct 3, 2012. It says that additional converters start at $8.75 per month, and additional adapters are $1.99 per month. The letter does not make any mention of being able to use the QAM tuner in a TV without a CableCARD. In fact, it states "If all of your TVs are connected to a Digital Converter, Digital Adapter or CableCARD device, there's nothing you need to do!" This seems to imply the loss of in the clear Limited Basic channels, but I guess we won't know for sure until Oct. 3rd.

Greg


----------



## halcy81

QAM is digital AFAIK so this shouldn't impact us, although in the last month or two the SD HGTV/History disappeared and became encrypted so they seem to be locking things down.


----------



## yukit

I am thinking switching from digital preferred to digital starter plan since my 6 months introductory deal expired.


I noticed that the channel lineup on Xfinity does not list HD channels in 700s in digital starter. Is this really the case? I am using Tivo with CableCARDs in Campbell. I t was working just fine in Sunnyvale even with limited basic to get HD channels 8 month ago.


Maybe this is just a marketing ploy to keep people like me to stay in digital preferred, even though HD channels are available with digital starter or limited basic.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I had Digital Starter up until a few months back when they made me an offer "I couldn't refuse" to get "Preferred." Yes, starter comes with a bunch of HD channels. Probably just an oversight by whoever put the flier together.


----------



## mikemelinda2000

Does anybody here know if the Motorola DCX3501/E385/012/500 supports Any Room DVR?


I don't see any recent posts concerning Any Room DVR here which makes me wonder if it is not popular here in the Bay Area. Any overall comments concerning the service would be appreciated.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemelinda2000*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22366061
> 
> 
> Does anybody here know if the Motorola DCX3501/E385/012/500 supports Any Room DVR?
> 
> I don't see any recent posts concerning Any Room DVR here which makes me wonder if it is not popular here in the Bay Area. Any overall comments concerning the service would be appreciated.



If the front panel should have an 'M' (for MOCA) in the model number, it is anyroom capable. Same goes for the slave box, often a 3200M.


I traded in a Pace DVR that was in another room for the anyroom setup, cost was a wash. It works fine. As for popularity I'd have to say that it's definitely a niche service that keeps up with the competition. If it comes up in conversation, other people know about it but never gave it any thought. Early on it was the only way to get a DVR with 500gb capacity.


----------



## mikemelinda2000

The only M on the front panel is the Motorola logo. The front panel indicates it is an RNG200N but it does not look like the RNG200N shown on the comcast website and has a Motorola logo as oppossed to a Cisco logo. A sticker on the bottom identifies it as a DCX3501, but alas there is no M on the sticker.


What model is your Any room DVR primary DVR. Is that the model they normally use for Any room DVR service?


----------



## Barovelli

DCX3400M is the DVR model.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22363684
> 
> 
> Got a letter from Comcast today. They are dropping Analog in Cupertino as of Oct 3, 2012. It says that additional converters start at $8.75 per month, and additional adapters are $1.99 per month. The letter does not make any mention of being able to use the QAM tuner in a TV without a CableCARD. In fact, it states "If all of your TVs are connected to a Digital Converter, Digital Adapter or CableCARD device, there's nothing you need to do!" This seems to imply the loss of in the clear Limited Basic channels, but I guess we won't know for sure until Oct. 3rd.
> 
> Greg



The fine print at the bottom of that letter says: "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22363684
> 
> 
> Got a letter from Comcast today. They are dropping Analog in Cupertino as of Oct 3, 2012. It says that additional converters start at $8.75 per month, and additional adapters are $1.99 per month. The letter does not make any mention of being able to use the QAM tuner in a TV without a CableCARD. In fact, it states "If all of your TVs are connected to a Digital Converter, Digital Adapter or CableCARD device, there's nothing you need to do!" This seems to imply the loss of in the clear Limited Basic channels, but I guess we won't know for sure until Oct. 3rd.
> 
> Greg



I got the same letter in Santa Clara (though the phone message I received said starting Sept. 6). I'm on a limited basic plan and I was able to order 3 converters (supposedly) for free from Comcast. We'll see how that works out. I have QAM tuners built in all of our TVs, but I still have some old analog Tivo devices that I still use.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spear*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22349457
> 
> 
> I am in 95054 and KNTV-DT is at 82.1.



thank you!


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14450_50#post_22369501
> 
> 
> I got the same letter in Santa Clara (though the phone message I received said starting Sept. 6). I'm on a limited basic plan and I was able to order 3 converters (supposedly) for free from Comcast. We'll see how that works out. I have QAM tuners built in all of our TVs, but I still have some old analog Tivo devices that I still use.



C3 is right. I missed the very fine print at the bottom about QAM tuner TVs still getting Limited Basic.


Dondon, You should expect the basic DTA device for free. It converts the digital SD signal to RF on channel 3 or 4. That is what they gave. It works fine for a SD TV.


If you want HD, you will have to either use your built-in QAM tuner, or get an HD STB from them. The HD STB triggers the $10 HDTV fee, at least for Digital Starter. (I am not sure what they charge for Limited Basic HD.) The problem with the built-in QAM tuners is that Comcast seems to like to realign their channels frequently. So you have to rescan. And they don't always do a good job with the Logical Channel numbers.


Greg


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemelinda2000*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22369092
> 
> 
> The only M on the front panel is the Motorola logo. The front panel indicates it is an RNG200N but it does not look like the RNG200N shown on the comcast website and has a Motorola logo as oppossed to a Cisco logo. A sticker on the bottom identifies it as a DCX3501, but alas there is no M on the sticker.
> 
> What model is your Any room DVR primary DVR. Is that the model they normally use for Any room DVR service?


I think I recall that Moto has licensed other mfrs. (Cisco?) to make boxes w. the 3501 specs. The RNG200N is one of those. I don't know if it is multi-room capable by default or not.


----------



## Catt99

So just moved back to the Bay Area (in San Carlos on the Peninsula). Subscribed to the sports entertainment package for NFL RedZone and Fox Soccer. Disappointed to see that FSC in HD is not available in the Bay Area yet. I've done some searching in AVS and on the web, but nothing on point. Having done an AVS search I don't feel too badly about enquiring here (since it may have been discussed many times in this gargantuan thread but not shown up in the search results). Anybody have any real info on availability of FSC in HD in the Bay Area? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldabelincoln

I'm using a Hauppauge Tuner card on Comcast clear QAM in Mountain View (94040), and they did a remap recently.


I can't find the physical channel number for KQED Life. It was 79.5, but that now appears to be KQED in SD.


Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## btwyx

I just got the Comcast letter, they say Oct 3rd is the date in Mountain View.


It doesn't affect me, I haven't done analog since I got a Series 3 TiVo when they were first available at the end of 06.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catt99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14450_50#post_22372081
> 
> 
> So just moved back to the Bay Area (in San Carlos on the Peninsula). Subscribed to the sports entertainment package for NFL RedZone and Fox Soccer. Disappointed to see that FSC in HD is not available in the Bay Area yet. I've done some searching in AVS and on the web, but nothing on point. Having done an AVS search I don't feel too badly about enquiring here (since it may have been discussed many times in this gargantuan thread but not shown up in the search results). Anybody have any real info on availability of FSC in HD in the Bay Area? Thanks in advance.


Try channel 803, that is FSC-HD in my area.


Laters,

Mikeff5


----------



## Fab2004

San Carlos, just like Belmont, did not get Fox Soccer HD when the channel was added in 2011 (same problem with BBC America HD)

The official line was that they do not have the bandwidth.

Funny thing is that the bandwidth was there when PAC12HD was added a few weeks ago.


----------



## bwelling

Fremont also didn't get the new batch of stations last year, but with the removal of analog (which theoretically happened a few weeks ago) and the removal of all of the secondary premium stations, we should have a good bit of available bandwidth now.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22369258
> 
> 
> The fine print at the bottom of that letter says: "QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."


Not for long though,

Comcast Said Near U.S. Approval to Encrypt Basic-Cable Signals


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2004*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22374060
> 
> 
> San Carlos, just like Belmont, did not get Fox Soccer HD when the channel was added in 2011 (same problem with BBC America HD)
> 
> The official line was that they do not have the bandwidth.
> 
> Funny thing is that the bandwidth was there when PAC12HD was added a few weeks ago.



Exactly, they just removed the 'extra' HBO, Starz and Showtime channels, but, they do still show up if you add back the channels (with no guide). So, when do we catch up to the rest of the country? (Maybe HDNet Movies too, pretty please.)

P.S. they do replays of [ONE of the] Premier League games on the Comcast sports networks during the week (and Champions League), so if you can keep spoiler free you can watch them when they get replayed -- in HD. Currently ESPN is the only consistent channel for HD soccer (even the Women's U-20 World Cup is in HD!) granted I would need to clear out my hard drive to record 10 HD games every week.


----------



## wintertime

I just got home from dinner with a friend and discovered that the analog feed of C-SPAN now has a message that says, "If you see this message you May soon lose service, visit www.comcast.com/digitalnow or call 877-634-4434." (Capitalization errors and run-on sentences are Comcast's, not mine.







)


I don't see that message on C-SPAN digital, any of the local network affiliates, or the local government and education channels. Oddly, I also don't see it on Discovery or WGN, although I would expect them to go away with any deletion of channels above Limited Basic. So far, the only place I'm seeing it is on C-SPAN. Maybe Comcast just hasn't gotten around to putting the message on the other channels yet.


----------



## wintertime

OldAbe, I'm in Sunnyvale and am getting KQED Life on 9.6, so you might try there.


----------



## leftjab

beIN Sports en Espanol appeared at midnight on Ch.651 on my system in Berkeley. I already have the Sports package; customers with the Spanish Language package should be getting it as well. Spanish audio is the default, but alternate English audio is available. This is not the same channel as beIN Sports 1, but it basically has the same programming at different times. The U.S.-Jamaica World Cup Qualifying match will be on delay at 8:45 PDT tomorrow. http://www.beinsport.tv/grid.html


----------



## rsra13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22377623
> 
> 
> beIN Sports en Espanol appeared at midnight on Ch.651 on my system in Berkeley. I already have the Sports package; customers with the Spanish Language package should be getting it as well. Spanish audio is the default, but alternate English audio is available. This is not the same channel as beIN Sports 1, but it basically has the same programming at different times. The U.S.-Jamaica World Cup Qualifying match will be on delay at 8:45 PDT tomorrow. http://www.beinsport.tv/grid.html



I have the Spanish package and the channel is not available. It says I need to subscribe.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2004*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400_100#post_22374060
> 
> 
> San Carlos, just like Belmont, did not get Fox Soccer HD when the channel was added in 2011 (same problem with BBC America HD)
> 
> The official line was that they do not have the bandwidth.
> 
> Funny thing is that the bandwidth was there when PAC12HD was added a few weeks ago.



Shame. If I had to pick two channels (and only two) to add, it would be FSC and BBC America. After submitting a query reagrding availability, i got a typical "always looking to add new channels, yada, yada, yada" and a link to provide further feedback to the marketing team, so I did. But no real indication of any future intentions.


Good to know that I'll find some EPL and CL on ESPN from time to time, but I'd really like to be able to catch some Serie A, La Liga, and EL as well. Fingers crossed that something happens over the course of the new season. Lots of soccer fans in the Bay Area.


----------



## zooey91

I haven't checked the list for a few years, so am way out of date. My question is what type of DVR am I likely to get if I go in to swap my rusty/dusty/crusty 3416? I'm getting kind of tired of running out of room, but when I checked a couple of years ago the chatter was about the tendency of the DCX box recording a blank screen several times a month, so I've been enduring a 7 year old box.


It's time to bite the bullet and swap the box, right? Should I request something in particular?


Thanks.


Jim


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22381365
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the list for a few years, so am way out of date. My question is what type of DVR am I likely to get if I go in to swap my rusty/dusty/crusty 3416? I'm getting kind of tired of running out of room, but when I checked a couple of years ago the chatter was about the tendency of the DCX box recording a blank screen several times a month, so I've been enduring a 7 year old box.
> 
> It's time to bite the bullet and swap the box, right? Should I request something in particular?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jim


We are on our 3rd 3400 in a year or so because o black screen recordings. We still get a few. This is in Bay Area. My son in Eugene got one 6 months ago and no real problems. We git a 3501 jn Miami 3 months ago but haven't used that much. There was no way we could have handled the Olympics on the boxes that have been around for 7-10 years.


----------



## Fab2004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catt99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22381023
> 
> 
> Shame. If I had to pick two channels (and only two) to add, it would be FSC and BBC America. After submitting a query reagrding availability, i got a typical "always looking to add new channels, yada, yada, yada" and a link to provide further feedback to the marketing team, so I did. But no real indication of any future intentions.
> 
> Good to know that I'll find some EPL and CL on ESPN from time to time, but I'd really like to be able to catch some Serie A, La Liga, and EL as well. Fingers crossed that something happens over the course of the new season. Lots of soccer fans in the Bay Area.



The Bay Area is one of the most multi-cultural and cosmopolitan areas of the country, but Comcast treats us as if we were in the middle of Kansas


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> If I had to pick two channels (and only two) to add, it would be FSC and BBC America.


Gosh, I didn't know there were still any parts of the Bay Area where Comcast doesn't offer BBC America. You should definitely complain to them again! We also got BBC World News a few months ago, so you should ask about that, too.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400_100#post_22390206
> 
> 
> Gosh, I didn't know there were still any parts of the Bay Area where Comcast doesn't offer BBC America. You should definitely complain to them again! We also got BBC World News a few months ago, so you should ask about that, too.



In HD - we get BBC America and FSC in SD. We just don't get either in HD.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Around here BBC America sits up above HBO in the 800 area. Some people don't bother to check there but there are some of those "extra" channels that are part of Starter and other packages. When I visited my sister months ago and noticed she was watching BBC America, I told her it was available HD and found the channel for here. Most people don't bother to look around. Now I notice if you tune in an SD channel that is also available HD, Comcast in the "info" bar has a button saying that the channel is available in HD. It's not perfect though as they don't have that button on the CW station which is also available in HD.


----------



## kevini

None of the 750Mhz areas have BBC America HD and others. Hopefully now the analogs are being removed the areas will have parity on HD channels.


----------



## Dragunov1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsra13*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22379512
> 
> 
> I have the Spanish package and the channel is not available. It says I need to subscribe.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22377623
> 
> 
> beIN Sports en Espanol appeared at midnight on Ch.651 on my system in Berkeley. I already have the Sports package; customers with the Spanish Language package should be getting it as well. Spanish audio is the default, but alternate English audio is available. This is not the same channel as beIN Sports 1, but it basically has the same programming at different times. The U.S.-Jamaica World Cup Qualifying match will be on delay at 8:45 PDT tomorrow. http://www.beinsport.tv/grid.html



I think it's part of the Sports Package. I am in Sunnyvale (94086) and right now am getting ESPND (619) as well as BeIN Sports en Espanol (651), but don't have the Spanish package. I do have the sports package, however.


The only thing left now is beIN HD


----------



## Fab2004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14490#post_22393266
> 
> 
> None of the 750Mhz areas have BBC America HD and others. Hopefully now the analogs are being removed the areas will have parity on HD channels.


Why is there enough Bandwidth in the 750MHz areas to add PAC12 HD (as it was done last month), but not for BBC HD nor FOX Soccer HD?


----------



## CTEL08

passion for your sports is admirable but if its a choice between first tier local content or foreign content, its not a hard to figure out why pac 12 bay area would be the priority for comcast. if you think you fans who are missing your soccer games are giving comcast a hard time, imagine the outcry comcast would have to deal with if they didnt carry next weeks CAL-SC game.


not to be a smart aleck, but just for perspective, i love college football, if i lived in europe should i expect the same gamit of choices i have here?


----------



## Keenan

I think it could also be that there was already a built-in audience for the sports on the PAC-12 channel as Comcast itself used to carry many of them previously on their own RSN.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14430#post_22341966
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching that fine print. My notice also had the same, once I took a closer look. That actually answers the most important question for me (about QAM tuner viability in the near term).
> 
> Still no changes to the analog channels as of this morning. I guess Comcast isn't in any particular hurry to dump them.



Checked today for the first time in about a week to discover that the analog channels are no longer carrying content in our area (94022), just the warning. The rest of basic cable on Digital comes in just fine.


----------



## only you

It's more likely that you've (temporarily) lost the PSIP info on the HD channels and they're showing up at their real rf channel locations on your TV.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14400_100#post_22407186
> 
> 
> passion for your sports is admirable but if its a choice between first tier local content or foreign content, its not a hard to figure out why pac 12 bay area would be the priority for comcast. if you think you fans who are missing your soccer games are giving comcast a hard time, imagine the outcry comcast would have to deal with if they didnt carry next weeks CAL-SC game.
> 
> not to be a smart aleck, but just for perspective, i love college football, if i lived in europe should i expect the same gamit of choices i have here?



Oh, no question. I am not surprised by the choice to carry PAC12. I just can't believe that two small communities (Belmont and San Carlos) don't have two channels widely available in other cities in the Bay Area and yet we do have all sorts of channels that HAVE to demand less attention / viewers that either BBC America or FSC in HD.


----------



## Dragunov1

As someone who just moved out of Sunnyvale to Santa Clara (95051) and am now missing FSC-HD I feel the pain







Knowing Comcast, this area probably won't get upgraded but I'm hoping they add FSC-HD here soon.


----------



## wco81

Wow, I would think that would be one of the big draws in any Bay Area city.


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14460#post_22383012
> 
> 
> We are on our 3rd 3400 in a year or so because o black screen recordings. We still get a few. This is in Bay Area. My son in Eugene got one 6 months ago and no real problems. We git a 3501 jn Miami 3 months ago but haven't used that much. There was no way we could have handled the Olympics on the boxes that have been around for 7-10 years.



So are most people getting the 3400 or 3501 in San Francisco now, or are they still recycling the 3416 (and earlier models)?


----------



## Elias1

Lately on KGO / ABC7 primetime shows the 5.1 audio ends up being pushed entirely through the center channel. On the commercials and promos the audio is fine and goes through 5.1 normally, but on the shows themselves it's all funneled down to the center. My receiver says it's getting a 5.1 signal and all other programming seems fine. I've noticed it specifically on Modern Family and Castle (I don't really watch other ABC shows so I can't say how widespread it is).


Is anyone else having this problem?


I'm on Comcast in San Jose and receive via a TiVo Premiere.


----------



## btwyx

I'd noticed the audio on Castle was terrible, I hadn't diagnosed the problem any further. If it was all centre channel I would have expected it to be more intelligible than it was.


----------



## Keenan

I've noticed problems with KGO audio as well, it's been sounding very compressed, reminiscent of how KPIX mangles their audio signal.


----------



## snidely

I just saw this posted about Comcast beginning to activate the use of the SATA port to plug in a 1 terabyte external drive.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/external-dvr-storage/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email 


Anyone know where the Bay Area is on the activation list?


----------



## mikemelinda2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14490#post_22453399
> 
> 
> I just saw this posted about Comcast beginning to activate the use of the SATA port to plug in a 1 terabyte external drive.
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/external-dvr-storage/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> Anyone know where the Bay Area is on the activation list?



I am thinking that if they are rolling it out in Indiana we are waaaaaaaaay down the list! LOL


----------



## Elias1

Thanks for confirming what I was hearing. Submitted a request on their website to have it looked into.


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone in the Bay Area that has a Tivo, do you still get VOD ?

I keep getting an error code GSM-2 on both my tivos but the Comcast boxes work like they should.

Before I ***** at Comcast I'd like to know if this is an area wide problem or not. Thanks.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## emporio

Hey mike - I just checked mine and got same error. Oops


----------



## Mikef5

I've checked the Comcast forums and it seems that this is a know problem in a lot of areas that have recently gotten VOD for their Tivo's.

The problem is Comcast doesn't have a clue on what the problem is or how to correct it but if I had to hazard a guess, I think it has to do

with how the Tivo communicates back to Comcast's VOD ( it doesn't seem to think it's authorized to view VOD ).

I'd really like to know what error code GSM-2 is, it's not is any list that I can find.

So if someone from Comcast is reading this forum how about fixing this......










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Joanrob1

I'm having the same issue. Comcast denies it's their problem. Reboot, they say. Reboot does nothing.


Joan


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joanrob1*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22466796
> 
> 
> I'm having the same issue. Comcast denies it's their problem. Reboot, they say. Reboot does nothing.
> 
> Joan


Well, Comcast needs to read their own forums, it's being discussed there right now and it seems to be spreading and getting worse.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## nathanham

I am in Santa Rosa and having the same issue. Spent about 2 hours on the phone with comcast tonight trying to resolve with no progress. Good to know it isn't just me. I know it was working fine last night, was watching Homeland. Looks like we will be waiting for comcast to figure this one out.


Edit: can someone link me the forum page on comcasts site talking about this issue?


Edit2: I was eventually able to get VoD to come up by entering and exiting the app about 40 to 50 times. Comcast has been no help at all. I think I will have to call during business hours to try troubleshooting with tech 2 if this continues.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathanham*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22466991
> 
> 
> I am in Santa Rosa and having the same issue. Spent about 2 hours on the phone with comcast tonight trying to resolve with no progress. Good to know it isn't just me. I know it was working fine last night, was watching Homeland. Looks like we will be waiting for comcast to figure this one out.
> 
> Edit: can someone link me the forum page on comcasts site talking about this issue?
> 
> Edit2: I was eventually able to get VoD to come up by entering and exiting the app about 40 to 50 times. Comcast has been no help at all. I think I will have to call during business hours to try troubleshooting with tech 2 if this continues.



Here's a link to the Comcast forum that I've been reading...
http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Xfinity-VOD-not-working/td-p/1401009 


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Elias1

Same TiVo OnDemand problems here in SJ. I thought it was just me and was going to reboot for good measure. I won't bother now.


----------



## aforkosh

I'm also seeing the GSM-2 problem on my TiVo in Oakland.


----------



## Joanrob1

I fixed mine this morning by essentially forcing a connection (in Network and Phone under Settings) and then unplugging and plugging back in to force everything to restart. When I went back to VOD, I got a blank screen for a long time, then a GSM-11 code and then, just as I was giving up, the code went away and the listings for shows came up!!!


I got these instructions from http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261/kw/vod%20xfinity 


I live in Novato, Marin County.


All is well










Joan


----------



## Joanrob1

Hey Mike, I fixed mine this morning. See my previous post.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261/kw/vod%20xfinity 


1. Connect to Tivo service now. Wait till it completes.

2. Unplug the Tivo unit. Wait a few secs. Plug in.

3. Try to get xfinity again. might require a couple of tries.


----------



## btwyx

I'm also getting the GSM-2 error. I'll have to try the recovery steps as above.


----------



## tranle

I have noticed since yesterday that Comcast have removed all broadcast on all the analog channel (There now only a static message), hopefully they will re-use the bandwidth to add more channel.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joanrob1*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22468078
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, I fixed mine this morning. See my previous post.
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261/kw/vod%20xfinity
> 
> 1. Connect to Tivo service now. Wait till it completes.
> 
> 2. Unplug the Tivo unit. Wait a few secs. Plug in.
> 
> 3. Try to get xfinity again. might require a couple of tries.


No luck for me. I've tried it about 5 times on both my Tivos and I still get the GSM-2 error code.

I did get it to let me into the VOD menu but when I checked things like HBO, SHO, etc. it said I need to subscribe

to that channel.... I subscribe to everything and when I exited out of the menu and tried to access it again the error

message came back.

I hate to do this but I'm going to have to call Comcast and have my blood pressure soar again...


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## marswill

I got the following letter in the mail yesterday:

"Comcast's network upgrade to an all-digital platform will soon be complete, bringing you all the amazing entertainment and features of XFINITY TV, Internet and voice. This means all your channels will be broadcast exclusively in a digital format.

*After November 29, 2012, equipment may be required to receive ALL channels, including Limited Basic channels.* You'll need to make sure you have the right digital equipment for each of your TV at: FREMONT, CA 94536"


----------



## Mikef5

So is anyone that has a Tivo still getting the GSM-2 error code ?


I'm able to access the VOD menu consistently but it still says I have to subscribe to everything that I already subscribe to.

Might be they've screwed up the billing info but I'm not sure because I still get all the Premium channels that I'm subscribed to.

Any updates would be appreciated.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Joanrob1

I still have success and everything is free. Not sure what really did the trick--could be a coincidence and Comcast fixed something at their end. I hope you all soon benefit. I just want to point out that I did not have to have anyone out to fix it, no cable-card reinstall, etc etc. Just forcing a connection to the Tivo service, letting it complete, and then rebooting by unplugging the unit did the trick. Or at least those were my actions just before it all started working again.










Joan


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joanrob1*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22471031
> 
> 
> I still have success and everything is free. Not sure what really did the trick--could be a coincidence and Comcast fixed something at their end. I hope you all soon benefit. I just want to point out that I did not have to have anyone out to fix it, no cable-card reinstall, etc etc. Just forcing a connection to the Tivo service, letting it complete, and then rebooting by unplugging the unit did the trick. Or at least those were my actions just before it all started working again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joan


Thanks for the reply.


Do you have HBO, SHO or other premium channels and do they show up as free in the VOD area ??

In my case it say's I need to subscribe to them to access the VOD, which I already do.

Even the StreamPix area says I need to subscribe and I know that is suppose to be free to all

Comcast cable subscribers.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_100#post_22469381
> 
> 
> I got the following letter in the mail yesterday:
> 
> "Comcast's network upgrade to an all-digital platform will soon be complete, bringing you all the amazing entertainment and features of XFINITY TV, Internet and voice. This means all your channels will be broadcast exclusively in a digital format.
> 
> *After November 29, 2012, equipment may be required to receive ALL channels, including Limited Basic channels.* You'll need to make sure you have the right digital equipment for each of your TV at: FREMONT, CA 94536"



Check the fine print at the bottom. Mine says " QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22471077
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you have HBO, SHO or other premium channels and do they show up as free in the VOD area ??
> 
> In my case it say's I need to subscribe to them to access the VOD, which I already do.
> 
> Even the StreamPix area says I need to subscribe and I know that is suppose to be free to all
> 
> Comcast cable subscribers.
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



I subscribe to the premium channels and while On Demand is now working again I'm having the same access problem with premium channels. I tried to play a few shows on HBO and Showtime and it said I needed to subscribe to those channels even though I am subscribed.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22471882
> 
> 
> Check the fine print at the bottom. Mine says " QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."



You can also request free tuners that will convert the digital signals to analog, which is what I did so that I can continue to use my old non-digital Tivo machines a little longer. The change happened on Oct. 3 here in Santa Clara.


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, just checking to see if anyone with a Tivo is still not getting access to Comcast's VOD.


I still get the " You must be a subscriber ...... etc. " but at least I can access the VOD menu.


I've scheduled a Tech to come tomorrow so I can show him in person what the problem is.

I'm pretty sure I know what the problem is but I couldn't get that point across to the Comcast

Rep that I talked to. I'll let you know the outcome tomorrow ......


But you all need to let Comcast know that there is a problem with their system, the Rep had

no idea on what I was talking about, said this was the first she had heard of it ,

so call and let them know that there is a problem and it's not fixed.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22471882
> 
> 
> Check the fine print at the bottom. Mine says " QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."


A QAM tuner *is* a digital device and Limited Basic is OpenQAM (not encrypted). My HDHR is digital only and cannot tune in analog signals only ATSC for OTA and QAM for cable.


----------



## Mikef5

Update,


All is now working on both of my Tivo's. It took a call from a second Tier Tech to get it straightened out.

While he never stated what the problem was I am pretty sure the cable cards were not validated in their system,

so even though the cards were paired they also need to be validated in their system. If you are still having

problems escalate it to a 2nd Tier Tech and he will get it fixed.

Back to being a happy camper










Laters,

Mikef5

.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22474887
> 
> 
> Update,
> 
> All is now working on both of my Tivo's. It took a call from a second Tier Tech to get it straightened out.
> 
> While he never stated what the problem was I am pretty sure the cable cards were not validated in their system,
> 
> so even though the cards were paired they also need to be validated in their system. If you are still having
> 
> problems escalate it to a 2nd Tier Tech and he will get it fixed.
> 
> Back to being a happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5
> 
> .


Well, I spoke to soon. I'm back to the GSM-2 error code and can't access the VOD again. I am now official pissed off.

I hope Mr J. hasn't left the area because I'm going to bend his ear on this.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## btwyx

I tried the VOD, it gave me a GSM-11 error, then after a few seconds went through to menus. It now seems to be working.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22475645
> 
> 
> I tried the VOD, it gave me a GSM-11 error, then after a few seconds went through to menus. It now seems to be working.


It worked for me for a couple of hours and now I'm back to the GSM-2 error code. Glad it works for you but no luck for me again.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22468516
> 
> 
> I have noticed since yesterday that Comcast have removed all broadcast on all the analog channel (There now only a static message), hopefully they will re-use the bandwidth to add more channel.



I thought they might leave the local stations, but nope, all the analog channels are now gone.


----------



## Joanrob1

I'm pretty sure they are all free (Yes, I have HBO etc.) I'll check when I get home from work and let you know.


----------



## young707

seek to replace cable with Satellite in Milpitas, CA.


I plan to replace my Comcast cable service with satellite TV service.


How can I find dish installation and Directv or Dish service? Does the installation and service providers separate?


I have a tri-level house, and need to install dish on chimney. But make sure no installer walk on my tile roof.


Can you tell me where to start research and your experience between Directv and Dish?


Thank you.


----------



## Fab2004

I saw on the comcast forum that someone claimed that Fox Soccer HD is finally available in Sonoma county (also BBC HD).

Do you guys know if it's a 750MHz area, if so it may be a sign that comcast is using the reclaimed Bandwidth from the analogs to add the HD channels they missed last year?


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young707*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22478913
> 
> 
> seek to replace cable with Satellite in Milpitas, CA.
> 
> I plan to replace my Comcast cable service with satellite TV service.
> 
> Can you tell me where to start research.
> 
> Thank you.



go to www.dish.com


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *young707*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22478913
> 
> 
> seek to replace cable with Satellite in Milpitas, CA.
> 
> 
> I plan to replace my Comcast cable service with satellite TV service.



Young707, both DirecTV and Dish Network have authorized installers in this area.


You'll first need to decide which service is better for you, based on which channels you want and their package pricing. The two systems are not identical in terms of their offerings in sports (DirecTV has some that Dish doesn't), foreign languages (Dish has some that DirecTV doesn't), etc. So first go to www.directv.com and www.dish.com and get an idea of which system you prefer.


Since AVS Forum focuses on home theater and local TV, there isn't much discussion about satellite TV. (This particular thread, as you know, is about Comcast.) There is a thread about DBS (direct broadcast satellite) in the SF Bay Area:

www.avsforum.com/t/615354/san-francisco-ca-dbs 


but no one has posted in it since July. You could try it, though. If that doesn't work, maybe someplace like www.satelliteguys.us/forum.php would give you more help with your satellite TV questions. Good luck!


----------



## millerwill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22480563
> 
> 
> 
> Young707, both DirecTV and Dish Network have authorized installers in this area.
> 
> You'll first need to decide which service is better for you, based on which channels you want and their package pricing. The two systems are not identical in terms of their offerings in sports (DirecTV has some that Dish doesn't), foreign languages (Dish has some that DirecTV doesn't), etc. So first go to www.directv.com and www.dish.com and get an idea of which system you prefer.
> 
> Since AVS Forum focuses on home theater and local TV, there isn't much discussion about satellite TV. (This particular thread, as you know, is about Comcast.) There is a thread about DBS (direct broadcast satellite) in the SF Bay Area:
> www.avsforum.com/t/615354/san-francisco-ca-dbs
> 
> but no one has posted in it since July. You could try it, though. If that doesn't work, maybe someplace like www.satelliteguys.us/forum.php would give you more help with your satellite TV questions. Good luck!


The main thing of interest to me is which, Comcast or Satellite, has the better PQ, but it seems that there is no consensus on this--presumably meaning that they are about the same.    Right?


----------



## young707

I want to get local San Jose are TV channels (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox).

In additional prefer to have CNN, ESPN, HGTV (Home & Garden cable). No need for any premium channels. Do not wish to spend too much time in front of TV.


I am paying around $60 per month on Comcast. I was able to tape noon soap for wife in my VCR. Now Comcast turn off this analog service on 10-9-2012, we decided to seek alternative.


----------



## Mikef5

Ok, an update on the GSM-2 error message....


I've spent 3 hrs with a Tech at the house and he could not fix the problem. He called just about

everyone on his phone list and no one had heard of the problem or knew how to fix it. They said

it was the first that they had heard of the problem and that the error code was not one of theirs and

that it was a Tivo problem and I should call them. I escalated it to his supervisor and they got a hold

of someone in their data center and was aware of the problem and that this is a California wide

problem and they are working on it. As a matter of fact it was the same guy that fixed it the other day

and he couldn't understand why it wasn't working again.


So if you are still having this problem call Comcast and let them know or better yet do an online chat

so you have a hard copy of what was said. That's how I convinced them this was a known problem and

that they should've been aware of it.


This is totally unacceptable and they need to address this sooner than later.


On a happier note... the Giant's won today and are moving on to the next team to beat.










Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## bwelling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikef5*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22485071
> 
> 
> Ok, an update on the GSM-2 error message....
> 
> I've spent 3 hrs with a Tech at the house and he could not fix the problem. He called just about
> 
> everyone on his phone list and no one had heard of the problem or knew how to fix it. They said
> 
> it was the first that they had heard of the problem and that the error code was not one of theirs and
> 
> that it was a Tivo problem and I should call them. I escalated it to his supervisor and they got a hold
> 
> of someone in their data center and was aware of the problem and that this is a California wide
> 
> problem and they are working on it. As a matter of fact it was the same guy that fixed it the other day
> 
> and he couldn't understand why it wasn't working again.
> 
> So if you are still having this problem call Comcast and let them know or better yet do an online chat
> 
> so you have a hard copy of what was said. That's how I convinced them this was a known problem and
> 
> that they should've been aware of it.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable and they need to address this sooner than later.
> 
> On a happier note... the Giant's won today and are moving on to the next team to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laters,
> 
> Mikef5



Is this theoretically affecting everyone? I just tried watching a random show On Demand from a Tivo, and it worked the first time (and it rarely ever works the first time).


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwelling*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22485440
> 
> 
> Is this theoretically affecting everyone? I just tried watching a random show On Demand from a Tivo, and it worked the first time (and it rarely ever works the first time).


According to the Level 2 Tech that fixed it the first time and fixed it again yesterday ( working so far but I'm not going to hold my breath ) said that it was California wide and from

Comast's own forum it is affecting Colorado also.


On another note. I found out from the Tech that the Milpitas area is now ALL digital as of yesterday. FINALLY !!!

You should be able to get the basic tier level with a QAM tuner but how long that will last I don't know.

When will the other areas go all digital, he didn't know but it should be soon. Normally the go by area loops usually 4-5 areas at a time.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## Persil

So, has this whole VOD over Tivo thing been resolved now?


I have a Tivo Premiere XL4 on its way, so you can imagine how thrilled I was at the prospect of it not working. I've already had my expectations lowered by reading about how unhappy people are on the Tivo forums about the Netflix implementation.


----------



## Mikef5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_50#post_22488371
> 
> 
> So, has this whole VOD over Tivo thing been resolved now?
> 
> I have a Tivo Premiere XL4 on its way, so you can imagine how thrilled I was at the prospect of it not working. I've already had my expectations lowered by reading about how unhappy people are on the Tivo forums about the Netflix implementation.


My feeling about this whole thing is that because Comcast is in the process of removing all of it's analog channels and going all digital is that they changed something

that screwed up Tivo's that were already validated to receive VOD. The Tivo uses a back channel to communicate with Comcast's VOD, that was screwed up by

changes to the system. Any new Tivo's don't seem to be affected by this since they are new devices being validated to use VOD now. I can't say this is definitely the problem

but everything I've nuked out about this problem leads me to believe it is a good possibility. So new Tivo's shouldn't be affected by this glitch.


Laters,

Mikef5


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14490#post_22453399
> 
> 
> I just saw this posted about Comcast beginning to activate the use of the SATA port to plug in a 1 terabyte external drive.
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/external-dvr-storage/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> Anyone know where the Bay Area is on the activation list?



Just read in another thread the software version that enables this is called "A30". Think we are on A28. Besides enabling a 1 terabyte drive to be plugged in, there are a few other changes. One I recall is the ability to turn on closed captioning without having to be a rocket scientist. It has been preliminarily tested "ok" on all model boxes used in this area except the 3400.


----------



## nbc11newsclips

They added KQED Plus HD on channel 710, i haven't seen KQED Plus HD before. Will KQED Plus to begin HD OTA on 54.1?


----------



## nbc11newsclips

Here's my Channel Lineup for my Package:


702 KTVU-DT-FOX

703 KNTV-DT-NBC

704 KRON-DT-MyNetworkTV

705 KPIX-DT-CBS

706 KICU-DT

707 KGO-DT-ABC

709 KQED-DT-PBS

710 KQED+ HD-PBS

711 KKPX-DT-ION

712 KBCW-DT-The CW

713 KOFY-DT

714 KDTV-DT-Univision

715 KGO-DT2-LiveWell Network

716 KFSF-DT-Telefutura

717 KCSM-DT

718 KSTS-DT-Telemundo

720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area HD

721 Comcast SportsNet California HD

723 NBC Sports Network HD

724 ESPN HD

725 ESPN2 HD

726 ESPNEWS HD

727 NBA TV HD

728 NHL Network HD

729 MLB Network HD

730 NFL Network HD

731 Speed HD

732 CBS Sports Network HD

733 Bravo HD

734 A&E HD

735 TBS HD

736 SyFy HD

737 TNT HD

738 USA HD

739 Universal HD

740 TV One HD

741 FX HD

742 Style HD

743 Spike HD

744 G4 HD

745 Comedy Central HD

746 HGTV HD

747 Food Network HD

748 TruTV HD

749 Golf Channel HD

750 Discovery Channel HD

751 Animal Planet HD

752 TLC HD

753 E! HD

754 Velocity

755 Travel Channel HD

756 Science HD

757 National Geographic Channel HD

758 History HD

759 CNN HD

760 Fox News Channel HD

761 Fox Business HD

762 CNBC HD+

763 Disney XD HD

764 AXS TV

766 Cartoon Network HD

767 Nickelodeon HD

768 ABC Family HD

769 Disney Channel HD

770 Sprout HD

771 Destination America HD

772 Biography Channel HD

773 Oxygen HD

774 HLN HD

775 WGN America HD

776 The Weather Channel HD

777 BET HD

778 CMT HD

779 Fuse HD

780 Comcast SportsNet Plus HD

781 VH1 HD

782 MTV HD

783 Palladia

784 Outdoor Channel HD

785 NFL Redzone HD

786 Tennis Channel HD

787 MSNBC HD

788 ESPNU HD

789 TCM HD

790 IFC HD

791 WE HD

793 Hallmark Channel HD

794 Halmark Movie Channel HD

795 Lifetime HD

796 Lifetime Movie Network HD

797 MGM HD

798 AMC HD

803 Fox Soccer HD

804 Investigation Discovery HD

805 H2 HD

806 Nat Geo Wild HD

809 Encore HD

810 BBC America HD

811 HSN HD

812 QVC HD

813 The Hub HD

814 GMC HD

815 Galavision HD

821 Bloomberg HD

822 GSN HD

823 Pac-12 Bay Area HD

870 PPV Events HD


----------



## scootle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14520#post_22471882
> 
> 
> Check the fine print at the bottom. Mine says " QAM tuner TVs will continue to receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device."



In Santa Clara (95050), I can confirm QAM tuners no longer pick up most of the local HD programming. You get the static info screen regarding the need to obtain a DTA via the Comcast "Digital Now" site. I had persisted until now running my Limited Basic subscription against my QAM tuners without real issues since I could pick up the local HD feeds, which is all I need. Since the transition to "Digital Now" they have fully encrypted everything it seems, including local channels, such that you require a Digital Tuner Adapter (DTA) for access. It appears this is basically an IP device that allows them to "authorize" the device at the provider end to decode their now-fully-digital feeds. It has its own remote and such since it is intended to function as a cable box.


However, the deal breaker for me... the DTA only outputs analog/SD... it is literally an analog output to channel 3 (or 4) on your TV and it's as horrible as we all remember analog SD television to be. This is simply unacceptable.


I am going to cancel my subscription with Comcast tomorrow and just go OTA so I can get the HD channels back... I thought the local HD feeds were mandated by the FCC to be available to all customers no matter what level of service? Perhaps I am mistaken. Regardless, I've put this off for too long since our complex has a roof-mounted OTA setup we can tap into.


edit: I should add... the info on the Comcast FAQ site appears erroneous. From http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/not-do-anything-for-digital-migration/ 


> Quote:
> In either area, a TV with a QAM tuner will receive Limited Basic channels without a digital device.


The above appears to NOT be true whatsoever. With a QAM tuner directly connected to the feed, local HD channels such as KGO/KQED/KRON and many other channels appear to be unavailable since the migration. Losing KQED in HD is a travesty.


They seem to repeat the above info again regarding QAM tuners on this page, which is also erroneous: http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/ 


> Quote:
> Note: The Digital Adapter does not support HD signals. Comcast offers HD cable boxes for a monthly service fee that provide access to over 1,000 HD choices. If you wish to keep access to broadcast HD channels, you can continue to receive the Limited Basic channels (including broadcast HD) without Comcast equipment, but Expanded Basic channels or higher channel levels wouldn’t be accessible.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22507405
> 
> 
> In Santa Clara (95050), I can confirm QAM tuners no longer pick up most of the local HD programming. You get the static info screen regarding the need to obtain a DTA via the Comcast "Digital Now" site. I had persisted until now running my Limited Basic subscription against my QAM tuners without real issues since I could pick up the local HD feeds, which is all I need. Since the transition to "Digital Now" they have fully encrypted everything it seems, including local channels, such that you require a Digital Tuner Adapter (DTA) for access. It appears this is basically an IP device that allows them to "authorize" the device at the provider end to decode their now-fully-digital feeds. It has its own remote and such since it is intended to function as a cable box.
> 
> However, the deal breaker for me... the DTA only outputs analog/SD... it is literally an analog output to channel 3 (or 4) on your TV and it's as horrible as we all remember analog SD television to be. This is simply unacceptable.
> 
> I am going to cancel my subscription with Comcast tomorrow and just go OTA so I can get the HD channels back... I thought the local HD feeds were mandated by the FCC to be available to all customers no matter what level of service? Perhaps I am mistaken. Regardless, I've put this off for too long since our complex has a roof-mounted OTA setup we can tap into.
> 
> edit: I should add... the info on the Comcast FAQ site appears erroneous. From http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/not-do-anything-for-digital-migration/
> 
> The above appears to NOT be true whatsoever. With a QAM tuner directly connected to the feed, local HD channels such as KGO/KQED/KRON and many other channels appear to be unavailable since the migration. Losing KQED in HD is a travesty.
> 
> They seem to repeat the above info again regarding QAM tuners on this page, which is also erroneous: http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/



Does your QAM tuner receive digital? From your description you are tuning to the analog channels. I can say that my Sharp TV has a QAM digital tuner and receives local programming on 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, etc.... I get the slate for DTA on the analog channels.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22507405
> 
> 
> In Santa Clara (95050), I can confirm QAM tuners no longer pick up most of the local HD programming. You get the static info screen regarding the need to obtain a DTA via the Comcast "Digital Now" site.


Definitely sounds like you're picking up analog, not digital.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22507405
> 
> 
> In Santa Clara (95050), I can confirm QAM tuners no longer pick up most of the local HD programming. You get the static info screen regarding the need to obtain a DTA via the Comcast "Digital Now" site. I had persisted until now running my Limited Basic subscription against my QAM tuners without real issues since I could pick up the local HD feeds, which is all I need. Since the transition to "Digital Now" they have fully encrypted everything it seems, including local channels, such that you require a Digital Tuner Adapter (DTA) for access. It appears this is basically an IP device that allows them to "authorize" the device at the provider end to decode their now-fully-digital feeds. It has its own remote and such since it is intended to function as a cable box.
> 
> However, the deal breaker for me... the DTA only outputs analog/SD... it is literally an analog output to channel 3 (or 4) on your TV and it's as horrible as we all remember analog SD television to be. This is simply unacceptable.
> 
> I am going to cancel my subscription with Comcast tomorrow and just go OTA so I can get the HD channels back... I thought the local HD feeds were mandated by the FCC to be available to all customers no matter what level of service? Perhaps I am mistaken. Regardless, I've put this off for too long since our complex has a roof-mounted OTA setup we can tap into.
> 
> edit: I should add... the info on the Comcast FAQ site appears erroneous. From http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/not-do-anything-for-digital-migration/
> 
> The above appears to NOT be true whatsoever. With a QAM tuner directly connected to the feed, local HD channels such as KGO/KQED/KRON and many other channels appear to be unavailable since the migration. Losing KQED in HD is a travesty.
> 
> They seem to repeat the above info again regarding QAM tuners on this page, which is also erroneous: http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/



I am also in 95050 on the Limited Basic with Comcast and this has not been my experience since the change on Oct. 3. All of the basic channels are available in digital form, including the HD feeds for the local stations (KTVU, KNTV, KGO, KQED, etc.). None of them are encrypted (yet) at my home.


I did end up getting the small tuner adapter so that I could continue to use my very old SD Tivo units to records shows. Picture quality is no worse than the previous SD feeds (and to my eye may actually look slightly better).


Still, connecting to an actual roof-mounted may not be a bad idea anyway since I am sure that encryption of basic channels is coming.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Oh oh:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57533637-38/fcc-allows-cable-operators-to-encrypt-basic-cable-tv-signals/ 


Bad idea because that means then there really is no difference between Comcast and U-Verse (or anything else) if they encrypt basic channels. I have QAM tuners such as the HDHR which would be rendered useless. I mainly use the HDHR for when there are 2 shows already scheduled for the DVR and I need to record something that is on basic. Well broadcast TV is getting worthless anyway. Might as well subscribe to the cheapest service of drop out of the TV world and just watch streaming stuff. Can't get one channel OTA here because I'm in a valley and of course selling and moving just to get OTA TV would be really stoopid!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22509588
> 
> 
> Oh oh:
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57533637-38/fcc-allows-cable-operators-to-encrypt-basic-cable-tv-signals/
> 
> Bad idea because that means then there really is no difference between Comcast and U-Verse (or anything else) if they encrypt basic channels. I have QAM tuners such as the HDHR which would be rendered useless. I mainly use the HDHR for when there are 2 shows already scheduled for the DVR and I need to record something that is on basic. Well broadcast TV is getting worthless anyway. Might as well subscribe to the cheapest service of drop out of the TV world and just watch streaming stuff. Can't get one channel OTA here because I'm in a valley and of course selling and moving just to get OTA TV would be really stoopid!


But just think of all the reductions in price we'll get from all the money they'll be saving on those truck rolls they won't need anymore!


----------



## millerwill


Well, after having Comcast since '93, I just switched to DirectTV.     And I must say, it's hdtv pq is definitely better, as I was hoping.


----------



## scootle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22509588
> 
> 
> Oh oh:
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57533637-38/fcc-allows-cable-operators-to-encrypt-basic-cable-tv-signals/
> 
> Bad idea because that means then there really is no difference between Comcast and U-Verse (or anything else) if they encrypt basic channels. I have QAM tuners such as the HDHR which would be rendered useless. I mainly use the HDHR for when there are 2 shows already scheduled for the DVR and I need to record something that is on basic. Well broadcast TV is getting worthless anyway. Might as well subscribe to the cheapest service of drop out of the TV world and just watch streaming stuff. Can't get one channel OTA here because I'm in a valley and of course selling and moving just to get OTA TV would be really stoopid!



Well this explains it all then. Sigh. Thanks for sharing that article.


I fiddled around with my HDHomerun and it seems to be able to pull down some local HD programming after a firmware update and a complete channel rescan. Comcast moved stuff around again (surprise surprise). All hope is not lost, but I am going to give the new Boxee product a serious look since at $15/month, it is a significant chunk cheaper than even Limited Basic under Comcast's current plans ($22.83/month).


Honestly, the only use any more for live TV seems to be broadcast sports and local news. I can likely live without both, if push comes to shove.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And local news can often be watched from the station websites and you can even be selective about what stories you want to see.


----------



## btwyx

I just got a whole bunch of new channels here in Mountain View, including the two I've been waiting for. BBC America HD and BBC World.


----------



## gfbuchanan

In Cupertino, Comcast added several HD channels last week, and moved many of the clear QAM local HD stations to new channels. I tried to get the locals back with a digital channel scan, but that didn't seem to work. I ended up having to do a complete rescan of all channels to find the locals. (Sony EX720)


Anyway, Fox, NBC, CBS, ABC and PBS HD signals are still available in clear QAM in 95014, along with several other channels.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_100#post_22518258
> 
> 
> I just got a whole bunch of new channels here in Mountain View, including the two I've been waiting for. BBC America HD and BBC World.



With baited breath and high hopes I went looking for additions in San Carlos (particularly Fox Soccer HD and BBC America HD) but it looks as if nothing has changed in San Carlos.


----------



## emporio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22520401
> 
> 
> In Cupertino, Comcast added several HD channels last week, and moved many of the clear QAM local HD stations to new channels. I tried to get the locals back with a digital channel scan, but that didn't seem to work. I ended up having to do a complete rescan of all channels to find the locals. (Sony EX720)
> 
> Anyway, Fox, NBC, CBS, ABC and PBS HD signals are still available in clear QAM in 95014, along with several other channels.



Same thing in 94536


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catt99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22520971
> 
> 
> With baited breath and high hopes I went looking for additions in San Carlos (particularly Fox Soccer HD and BBC America HD) but it looks as if nothing has changed in San Carlos.



To save me the trouble of hooking up cable direct to my TV and looking - do you know if the analog channels have been taken down in our area yet? I'm in Redwood Shores - so same chunk of cable as San Carlos. I think they will need to reclaim some of that analog spectrum before we can catch up to the the rest of the bay area in terms of content because there is less available bandwidth on our cable system. Obviously, even if the analog channels no longer carry programming, any that still have the slate telling you to get a DTA are still "in use". But, it does seem absurd that we wouldn't have been the first on the list for this process since we have incomplete channel line-ups. It will be galling if they start adding even more content in those other areas before we get BBC America HD, etc.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22518258
> 
> 
> I just got a whole bunch of new channels here in Mountain View, including the two I've been waiting for. BBC America HD and BBC World.



We got the new batch over here in 95051 (Santa Clara) as well, but I only have Digital Starter so I have to live with the SD version of BBCA. Heh.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_100#post_22524212
> 
> 
> To save me the trouble of hooking up cable direct to my TV and looking - do you know if the analog channels have been taken down in our area yet? I'm in Redwood Shores - so same chunk of cable as San Carlos. I think they will need to reclaim some of that analog spectrum before we can catch up to the the rest of the bay area in terms of content because there is less available bandwidth on our cable system. Obviously, even if the analog channels no longer carry programming, any that still have the slate telling you to get a DTA are still "in use". But, it does seem absurd that we wouldn't have been the first on the list for this process since we have incomplete channel line-ups. It will be galling if they start adding even more content in those other areas before we get BBC America HD, etc.



Tell me how to check, and I'll try and do so tonight. I have my cable box video going direct to my TV via HDMI (sound to receiver).


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22518258
> 
> 
> I just got a whole bunch of new channels here in Mountain View, including the two I've been waiting for. BBC America HD and BBC World.



Yep, and FoxSoccerChannel HD too -- good thing my TiVo has a large hard drive.

So, now with VOD on my TiVo, I think I can just return my Moto DVR and get one of the TiVo streaming devices so I can watch in my bedroom. And, anyone know if M-card CableCards work in Pioneer plasmas (PDP-5010HD)? Figure while dropping of my DVR I'd pick up an extra CableCard for my plasma -- always wanted to do PiP.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Catt99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22525751
> 
> 
> Tell me how to check, and I'll try and do so tonight. I have my cable box video going direct to my TV via HDMI (sound to receiver).



Just plug the cable direct into the TV and see if you can tune an analog channel using the built in TV tuner. But, since that's the same thing that I would have to do, I shouldn't be making you do it instead! I though you might just know the answer.


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_100#post_22526930
> 
> 
> Just plug the cable direct into the TV and see if you can tune an analog channel using the built in TV tuner. But, since that's the same thing that I would have to do, I shouldn't be making you do it instead! I though you might just know the answer.



Yeah, wasn't sure if I could access it through the box. Unfortunately, it would be a big PITA to direct connect the cable. Sorry.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirby34*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22525009
> 
> 
> We got the new batch over here in 95051 (Santa Clara) as well, but I only have Digital Starter so I have to live with the SD version of BBCA. Heh.


I thought you automatically got the HD version of any SD channel you subscribed to.


----------



## Catt99

I just received the same form letter re: "digital equipment required" with a cut-off date of Dec 5. Again, I am in San Carlos. With any luck (aww . . . who am I kidding?) the newly-freed up bandwidth will yield more HD channels in Dec or the first quarter next year (FSC in HD, pretty please







)


@btwyx: I pay extra for the sports package, which includes Fox Sports Channel, but alas no HD is available in my limited area. So HD versions of SD channels that one subscribes to are not a given. Same for BBC here in San Carlos.


----------



## Persil

I got the letter too. Comcast will have no excuse for not giving us the channels we've been missing out on after the December 5th date. Although, I don't know how long they feel obligated to keep up the analog slate telling people to get a digital adapter. Hopefully, as long as they have a slate on the more significant of the analog channels they will feel like they could recycle some of the more obscure analog channels early, or even right away on 12/5. But, I won't hold my breath, it seems that everything happens here last.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Its been a couple of weeks in Cupertino, and the analog signals are still up telling people they need a digital tuner.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22531000
> 
> 
> I got the letter too. Comcast will have no excuse for not giving us the channels we've been missing out on after the December 5th date. Although, I don't know how long they feel obligated to keep up the analog slate telling people to get a digital adapter. Hopefully, as long as they have a slate on the more significant of the analog channels they will feel like they could recycle some of the more obscure analog channels early, or even right away on 12/5. But, I won't hold my breath, it seems that everything happens here last.


It sure seems to me that everybody that needs a converter would have had one already, sheesh, how long has it been? I've been (im)patiently waiting for Comcast to remove the analog slate, let analog go dead, so I can do a scan of the channels I will be receiving. Since I'm on limited basic, I don't expect that I'll be getting any more QAM channels but would like to know where the digital ones will land in the spectrum.


If it does occur on Dec. 5, should we expect that it will be Comcast wide or will it happen piece-meal like they have done everything else lately???


I would expect a scan will go faster once the analogs are really gone.


----------



## Joanrob1

Hi Mike, I was wrong when I said I got all subscription channels for free. VOD was working for everything BUT HBO etc, which I do subscribe to. So I called comcast and they "zapped" my cablecards from somewhere--no one came to the house. They told me to restart Tivo. Heart attach time when I restarted Tivo and NOTHING appeared on My Shows. Unplugged tivo again and waited a few minutes. Plugged it back in and now I do get all subscribed stations FREE on VOD. I am not holding my breath, but things seem ok today too.


----------



## kirby34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22528013
> 
> 
> I thought you automatically got the HD version of any SD channel you subscribed to.



Hmm. I'm not sure that's true in every case, however, I can provide an update saying that we *are* now getting BBCA HD at our house. I think what happened that prompted my original post is that my TiVo added the channel before it "officially" became available. It must've happened some time over the weekend because I wasn't able to view it 4 days ago. In any case, woot!


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550#post_22534487
> 
> 
> If it does occur on Dec. 5, should we expect that it will be Comcast wide or will it happen piece-meal like they have done everything else lately???
> 
> I would expect a scan will go faster once the analogs are really gone.



The Dec 5 date would only apply to areas that received the letter saying that was the date the analog channels go away. In this case, this applies to the San Carlos/Redwood City and possibly adjoining areas. I don't know what the time-frame would be where you are. In any case, by "going away" I just mean "switching over to a static slate message". Going away for real comes at some later, unknown date.


As far as I know, all the analog channels that have been replaced by a slate in other areas are still showing the slate. Does anyone have evidence of any previously analog channels actually being recycled for other uses? Or are they all still carrying the slate? I would imagine this must be the case for you guys in Santa Clara and Mountain View that just got some new channels. Does anyone know if any area has completed the process and even the analog slates are gone?


I don't think a channel scan will go any faster after the analogs are gone. Your TV doesn't know they are gone so will look for them anyway, and on every channel it checks it may take it longer to convince itself that there is no analog signal than for it to detect an active one. So, it may go slower.


----------



## Keenan

Interesting contrast between ESPN's audio of the 49er game with KPIX's screwed up "everything must be at the same gain" audio.


How do the idiots at KPIX not realize how crappy their DD 5.1 audio sounds?


----------



## videojanitor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22539298
> 
> 
> How do the idiots at KPIX not realize how crappy their DD 5.1 audio sounds?



I've tried to tell them about this several times -- my comments were greeted with cold silence.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550_50#post_22538147
> 
> 
> ...Does anyone have evidence of any previously analog channels actually being recycled for other uses? Or are they all still carrying the slate?



These are special cases, but there have been cases where analog channels have been recycled for digital signals.


Most of the analog channels above channel 35 have been recycled into digital channels. That happened quite some time ago when Comcast went all digital for everything except Limited Basic.


Also, analog Channel 17 was dropped some time ago when KCSM quit broadcasting analog and went all digital. That analog channel is now being used for digital content.


But these cases don't give any indication on how long Comcast will keep the banner up on the old analog channels before using the bandwidth for Digital signals.


Greg


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videojanitor*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22539367
> 
> 
> I've tried to tell them about this several times -- my comments were greeted with cold silence.


Yes, I've tried as well and never got any response either. I was basically just venting and hoping maybe someone from KPIX browsed this thread occasionally. All they need to do is do what KNTV does, KNTV has the best prime time audio in the bay area.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22538147
> 
> 
> As far as I know, all the analog channels that have been replaced by a slate in other areas are still showing the slate.


Still getting the slate on analog channels in Sunnyvale.


----------



## Barovelli




----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550_50#post_22576952
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Cable card self install all worked first time, nice work Comcast.


How did you do the cable card activation and pairing?

I am trying to setup my cablecard with my HDHR prime but I did not see where to enter all the host information to pair the card on the comcast activate web page.


----------



## Elias1

I activated a new cable card this week and did it by phone. Just call 1-800-934-6489 and work your way through the prompts to cable television technical support and tell them you want to pair a cable card. They'll need the cable card ID, host and data strings.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22577807
> 
> 
> How did you do the cable card activation and pairing?
> 
> I am trying to setup my cablecard with my HDHR prime but I did not see where to enter all the host information to pair the card on the comcast activate web page.



I returned a RNG100 box to a service center and picked up a card. Service center swapped the hardware on the account. I e-mailed support with all the numbers - my account number, Mcard serial, Mcard UA, Tivo host.


----------



## sfniceguy

The Comcast DIRECT number for CableCARD activation is: 877-405-2298. I just did mine (for my new HDHomeRun PRIME last night).


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22577807
> 
> 
> How did you do the cable card activation and pairing?
> 
> I am trying to setup my cablecard with my HDHR prime but I did not see where to enter all the host information to pair the card on the comcast activate web page.



I went to the Silicondust Support page, and first downloaded the latest software (didn't use the disc that came with the package). I THEN clicked on and followed the step-by-step "Instructions" doc they have on their support page. You must go slowly, and do everything exactly has they lay it out.


Note that once Comcast activates your CableCARD, you need to wait about an hour at that point, for all your channels to be downloaded before you go on to the next step in the instructions. You can't rush it.


----------



## sfniceguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sfniceguy*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22578116
> 
> 
> I went to the Silicondust Support page, and first downloaded the latest software (didn't use the disc that came with the package). I THEN clicked on and followed the step-by-step "Instructions" doc they have on their support page. You must go slowly, and do everything exactly has they lay it out.
> 
> Note that once Comcast activates your CableCARD, you need to wait about an hour at that point, for all your channels to be downloaded before you go on to the next step in the instructions. You can't rush it.



Latest HDHomeRun Software:
http://www.silicondust.com/support/hdhomerun/downloads/ 


Prime Installation Instructions:
http://www.silicondust.com/support/hdhomerun/instructions/prime/


----------



## Fab2004

Fox Soccer HD came live in Belmont today (I guess should be the same in San Carlos), just in time to watch Juventus win in Ukraine!


----------



## Keenan

Anyone have this setup yet?


> Quote:
> X1 Moves West to Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> Dec 7, 2012
> 
> By Marcien Jenckes, Senior Vice President & General Manager of Video Services, Comcast Cable in TV
> 
> 
> One way we’re redefining how people can experience entertainment is with our X1 Platform. It’s unlike any other video service that exists today — it makes the TV viewing experience smarter, richer and more personalized. Every member of the family can enjoy its sleek and intuitive user interface, easy-to-navigate guide, apps and On Demand recommendations. It even turns an iPhone into a gesture-driven remote control. If you don’t have X1 in your home, we’ve created a video so you can see how X1 transforms the experience on the living room big-screen TV.
> 
> 
> Throughout 2012, we’ve been rolling out X1 to more markets. After we first trialed X1 in Augusta, GA, we introduced it earlier this year in Boston, our first major market launch. Since then we’ve added Atlanta and Chattanooga, TN. And now, we’re pleased to begin offering X1 west of the Mississippi, starting in many of our California markets. The San Francisco Bay area, Sacramento, Stockton, Fresno and Santa Barbara are our latest markets where X1 is now available.
> 
> 
> There’s no question people are changing how they watch and interact with TV. We want more entertainment and information, personalized for us, that’s readily accessible at our fingertips. With this in mind, we look forward to further expanding the rollout of X1 to more families in more areas during the months ahead.
> 
> 
> Tags : X1, X1 Platform, XFINITY TV
> 
> http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/x1-moves-west-to-silicon-valley


----------



## Brian Conrad

More to charge us more? The gateway to IPTV? Also it just became legal for Comcast to encrypt basic cable. So what happens with my computer tuners?


Also does anyone else have problems with Showtime? I need to do a scan to see if they pushed that up on the frequencies. HBO and everything else records on the DVR just fine but not Showtime so much. If it has been pushed to the top of the spectrum maybe I better have them role a truck out to check lines in the area.


----------



## MKANET


Edit:  I didnt see X1 until just now (demo video).  Wow, that looks very, very close to what I currently use on the PC with my PC tuners.

 

Edit #2:  Apparently, I spoke too soon.  It "looks" very similar the my SageTV media center solution; however, it seem still be so bad, people are wanting to return it to get their old boxes back:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/X1-DVR-is-a-piece-of-garbage/td-p/1383321


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fab2004*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14500_100#post_22672677
> 
> 
> Fox Soccer HD came live in Belmont today (I guess should be the same in San Carlos), just in time to watch Juventus win in Ukraine!



Yeah - it's live in San Carlos, too. As is BBC America. Now if BeIn Sport would come in HD for Serie A and La Liga I'd be a very happy camper (but I'm still really happy to have Fox Soccer at least).


----------



## bareyb

Now if they can just add FUEL TV to our lineup I'll be in Heaven.


----------



## wintertime

I see that Comcast now has KQEH (KQED Plus) up on HD on channel 710. (I don't have an HD receiver, but I see it in the guide.)


Anyone found an HD feed of KQEH on clear QAM? I haven't found one in the 9 or 10 range, and as always, the 200 range (in this case, 254.1) is SD.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14550_50#post_22710696
> 
> 
> I see that Comcast now has KQEH (KQED Plus) up on HD on channel 710. (I don't have an HD receiver, but I see it in the guide.)
> 
> Anyone found an HD feed of KQEH on clear QAM? I haven't found one in the 9 or 10 range, and as always, the 200 range (in this case, 254.1) is SD.


On my HDHomerun with cablecard I have these as:

Virtual Channel 709 KQEDH

Frequency 483.000 MHz

Program Number 2


Virtual Channel 710 KQED PLUS HD

Frequency 147.000 MHz

Program Number 8746


They are in clear qam but I think that the KQED+ does not have the PSIP set.

Also I am in Mountain View so it may not map exactly to where you are.


I also did a test on my FusionHDTV tuner and KQED+ shows as one of the unamed channel under D181 (181.1)


----------



## wintertime

Hi, Tranle.


709 and 710 are the channel numbers through a Comcast STB, so those don't do me any good.


I don't know what FusionTV is, but I tried 181.1 on my Comcast feed (direct; no STB) and it was an unused channel. Must be some different mapping from what Comcast uses.


----------



## tranle

Hi wintertime,

the FusionHDTV is a computer card with a QAM tuner (no cable card) and the HDHomeRun prime with a cable card inside you can select which tuner use the cable card or just a qam tuner.

The cable card give the channel mapping so that I do not have to guess the channel name. But all the KQED broadcast should be in Clear QAM.

On my SonyTV the KQED+ shows up as 18.8746. I am in the south bay the channel frequency may be different for you.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22710768
> 
> 
> Virtual Channel 710 KQED PLUS HD
> 
> Frequency 147.000 MHz


Okay, I found a listing of cable channel frequencies and that one was close to ch. 18, so I tried 18.1 and there was KQED Plus HD. Thanks!


----------



## wintertime

Comcast channel 186, KNTV's secondary channel and formerly the home of NBC Plus, is now Cozi TV, a new NBCU digital channel. More information here:

http://www.cozitv.com/ 


I see that one of the shows they carry (although not this week) is "The Border," an excellent Canadian drama that I've seen some episodes of. It's on a couple times on Saturday evenings. It's only a few years old so I'm not sure why it's on a channel that mostly carries programs from the '50s-'70s, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14580#post_22733511
> 
> 
> Comcast channel 186, KNTV's secondary channel and formerly the home of NBC Plus, is now Cozi TV, a new NBCU digital channel.



Note that NBCU is providing inaccurate program guide data. The OTA electronic program guide as well as the listings on Comcast and TV Guide Online are all showing what I presume are EST listings. So add three hours to find out what's really going to be on. For example, the Sherlock Holmes episode listed for 7:00 p.m. tonight should air at 10:00.


----------



## wintertime

*Showtime free preview*


I just read that Comcast will be one of the systems carrying the Showtime free preview from Jan. 11-13. Someone posted a followup saying that Comcast will only offer Showtime's programs on the OnDemand channel, I guess meaning that Comcast will not actually open up the realtime Showtime channels. I don't know whether that's correct or not. I do know that last January Comcast had a lot of good Showtime stuff available on OnDemand, including "Homeland" and "Dexter."


----------



## Brian Conrad

You might be able to catch up on a lot of Showtime series with free OnDemand that way though you might wind up with burnout. BTW, I haven't paid full price for a Premium channel in years because I sign up for half price (or free) during a promo and cancel as soon as the promo period is over.


If Comcast goes IPTV then I think one should be able to purchase premium channels with out the Extended Basic tax. We ought to demand this though if they go IPTV or even encrypt Basic then I will begin playing "provider roulette" myself.


----------



## leftjab

BeIN Sport English added on ch. 429, GolTV subtracted from ch. 618, sometime in the last 3 days here in Berkeley.


----------



## mgsports

Has Comcast updated their listings for your area yet because for Olathe they haven't yet and did changes today?


----------



## nereus

*HD content on non-HD channel* (may be Fremont specific)


Odd thing I wondered if anyone else noticed...


In Fremont, for the last week or so, Comcast channel 35 is being delivered in HD. I haven't compared signals, but the HD idiot light on TV comes on, and TV goes through the same delay as would normally happen when switching from HD to non-HD channel (or vice versa). Either TNT is HD only now, or someone got their signals crossed...


----------



## dr1394




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nereus*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22838672
> 
> *HD content on non-HD channel* (may be Fremont specific)
> 
> 
> Odd thing I wondered if anyone else noticed...
> 
> 
> In Fremont, for the last week or so, Comcast channel 35 is being delivered in HD. I haven't compared signals, but the HD idiot light on TV comes on, and TV goes through the same delay as would normally happen when switching from HD to non-HD channel (or vice versa). Either TNT is HD only now, or someone got their signals crossed...



It is 16x9 SD.


Ron


----------



## Catt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leftjab*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14600_100#post_22833711
> 
> 
> BeIN Sport English added on ch. 429, GolTV subtracted from ch. 618, sometime in the last 3 days here in Berkeley.



San Carlos has the same 429 and no 618. I never really watched GolTV and had gotten used to BeIN in Spanish on 651 (still there) - so I can't say if the changes are recent or not, but definitely no GolTV on 618 and efintiely now BeIN in English on 429.


----------



## abg

The analog channels in 94022 no longer display the warning banner and my TV tuners claim to find only 1 analog station (I think it's channel 16).


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22874057
> 
> 
> The analog channels in 94022 no longer display the warning banner and my TV tuners claim to find only 1 analog station (I think it's channel 16).



Same in 94928, 'cept it's 26 here....


----------



## EX500

I've been taking advantage of the clear QAM signals with my TV's tuner here in 94404, with an accepted part of that being a re-scan every so often, when prompted by a formerly tunable channel dropping from my scanned lineup with a scrambled, or no signal.


The latest shuffle involved the loss of KTSF's sub-channels, so since i had some time tonight, I ordered the TV to do a re-scan. (I also noticed KGO's PSIP information had become flakey.)


Which turned out to be a mistake.


The latest shuffle has resulted in the formerly convenient KTVU, KPIX, and KGO losing their places (2.1, 5.1, 7.1) and being punted up into the 8x.x range. KQED and its sub-channels have also been displaced.


Of the major networks, KNTV still remains at 11.1.



Anyone seeing something similar?


I hope this is just some temporary weekend shuffling, since I don't really want to enter 81.1 instead of 7.1 when I want KGO, etc.


I still receive something like 14 analog channels with the placeholders on this system.


----------



## Grandude

I did a rescan yesterday on one of my TVs and didn't have your problem. 2.1, 5.1 etc, are all still there.

Also noticed 0 analog channels this time. Many channels still broadcasting 4/3 low def pictures but most are fine.


----------



## TPeterson

I saw the same loss of virtual channel info this weekend, along with the digital transition notices on most of the former analog stations. I expect that we'll get the PSIP info back when Comcast is finished shuffling. But we may have to do some hunting for new rf channel assignments.


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22884951
> 
> 
> The latest shuffle has resulted in the formerly convenient KTVU, KPIX, and KGO losing their places (2.1, 5.1, 7.1) and being punted up into the 8x.x range. KQED and its sub-channels have also been displaced.
> 
> 
> Of the major networks, KNTV still remains at 11.1.


Sounds like the channels just lost their PSIP information. I doubt those channels were on QAM 2.1 etc, just the PSIP was mapping them to those virtual channels. Last time I looked KTVUHD was on QAM 79 in Mountain View.


----------



## EX500

Yeah, I think it's just a temporary thing.


I'm not versed in the PSIP/virtual mapping thing, but after looking at the signal diagnostics screen and seeing the real channel match the "virtual" channel, I figured that was the case.


They still must be playing with the systems here on the mid-Peninsula.


One thing I forgot to mention is that the NBA channel, as well as a bunch of Prime hockey channels are now unscrambled. With live sports being the one of the last few reasons people still subscribe to cable, I'm sure they won't let that last long, and get everything sorted out again, hopefully with the PSIP info properly restored.


----------



## NorCalJason

Looks like there was a shuffle very recently (clear QAM using Avermedia Duet) here in Dublin.


A week ago I got 45 clear QAM channels.


After not being able to tune in ABC (7.1), I rescanned.


Now I'm getting 51 clear QAM channels.


I can't tell exactly what programming is new...


----------



## TPeterson

In San Carlos there were many new encrypted channels as of yesterday with the analog channels mostly gone. However, the broadcast locals (unencrypted, of course) were not moved and their PSIP streams with virtual channel IDs were back. I'm still a happy camper with my Basic subscription.


----------



## russwong

Looks like channels moved in San Francisco. I'm doing a rescan now. I have an HDHomeRun Prime that's working fine. The standard HDHomeRun lost some channels.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *russwong*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22937740
> 
> 
> Looks like channels moved in San Francisco. I'm doing a rescan now. I have an HDHomeRun Prime that's working fine. The standard HDHomeRun lost some channels.


Now I'm jealous. I bought a HDHomeRun dual and tried twice to scan the cable channels and both times it came up with nothing. Then hooked up to OTA antenna and it scanned in the OTA channels just fine. I wish I knew what I did wrong.


Do you have and suggestions or ideas on what I might do to get the cable channels to scan. My TVs scan in just fine and the HDHomeRun box list digital QAM as a choice with the ATSC tuner in it.


Any help is always appreciated....


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22940594
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous. I bought a HDHomeRun dual and tried twice to scan the cable channels and both times it came up with nothing. Then hooked up to OTA antenna and it scanned in the OTA channels just fine. I wish I knew what I did wrong.
> 
> 
> Do you have and suggestions or ideas on what I might do to get the cable channels to scan. My TVs scan in just fine and the HDHomeRun box list digital QAM as a choice with the ATSC tuner in it.
> 
> 
> Any help is always appreciated....



I recently got a HDHomeRun, but, I'm using it with a Mac (Mini Server) — EyeTV seems to scan 'open' QAM just fine. So looks like I might need to see if those of us South — the Peninsula — need to rescan.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22940594
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous. I bought a HDHomeRun dual and tried twice to scan the cable channels and both times it came up with nothing. Then hooked up to OTA antenna and it scanned in the OTA channels just fine. I wish I knew what I did wrong.
> 
> 
> Do you have and suggestions or ideas on what I might do to get the cable channels to scan. My TVs scan in just fine and the HDHomeRun box list digital QAM as a choice with the ATSC tuner in it.
> 
> 
> Any help is always appreciated....


Have you checked the SiliconDust Forum? If you run the setup app it shouldn't be a problem, I have both a 2-tuner HDHomeRun and just got a 3-tuner HDHomeRun Prime and both of then setup rather easily. The Prime took a bit of doing as you have to run the Microsoft tuner setup as well as the HDHR setup but it was basically trouble free.

http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/index.php?sid=02c0e9fcddf1ca31245de7050af24a16


----------



## snidely

Don't know if this is right forum: Have Comcast in Oakland.

Internet speed tests out at between 10-12 mbps on speedtest.net.


Never had trouble streaming Netflix movies. --Until a couple weeks ago. Now it stops to reload almost constantly. Actually had to stop watching a couple selections. Is there any "reading" other than speed I should look at that could be causing this problem? I would like to sound knowledgeable when I call Comcast. Netflix (A-1 in customer service we just discovered) ran some tests on our end and had us check some settings - and said they couldn't see anything causing problems on their end.


Thanks.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22943665
> 
> 
> Have you checked the SiliconDust Forum? If you run the setup app it shouldn't be a problem, I have both a 2-tuner HDHomeRun and just got a 3-tuner HDHomeRun Prime and both of then setup rather easily. The Prime took a bit of doing as you have to run the Microsoft tuner setup as well as the HDHR setup but it was basically trouble free.
> http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/index.php?sid=02c0e9fcddf1ca31245de7050af24a16


Thanks for pointing me to that forum. Not sure if it helped as I thought I had done the setup properly the first time.


Anyway, I ran through the setup again and was surprised that it worked this time. I must have not set something right the first time.

All clear channels are now working and I'm recording Alpine skiing as a test. Sad we lost our best female skier for the season. Hope she is back for the Olympics..


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22947564
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing me to that forum. Not sure if it helped as I thought I had done the setup properly the first time.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I ran through the setup again and was surprised that it worked this time. I must have not set something right the first time.
> 
> All clear channels are now working and I'm recording Alpine skiing as a test. Sad we lost our best female skier for the season. Hope she is back for the Olympics..


You bet, glad you got it working.


----------



## wintertime

Snidely, if you don't get an answer here, you might try on the DSL Reports forum for Comcast Internet; it's very active.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/comcast


----------



## wco81

Currently have Direct TV and U-Verse data.


Been thinking about jettisoning both but not quite ready to ditch Direct TV yet. Reason to ditch would be to take advantage of promo pricing and faster speeds that Comcast would presumably deliver.


So I'm thinking about their offers at comcast.com/gethighspeed or comcast.com/xfinity .


Like I said, I lean towards just getting the HSI for now, possibly move to Double-Play later (can't imagine bothering with landline phones again) when Tivo may have a extender box, called Tivo Mini.


But the mailings I get offer 12 months or even 24 months for the Double/Triple Play deals.


Have people been locking in for these periods or are they able after the trials to get Comcast to extend the promo pricing?


This is for the SF Bay Area.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, nevermind, after you actually put in your address at the comcast.com site, it comes back with "those offers are not available" and the ones they list are much less attractive.


Guess I have to wait for the mailings.


----------



## snidely

Their HSI has been solid here in Oakland (and in our Miami home). We have the high speed on a special. If you call, you can almost always get a special offer. I know in the past, when a special is about to expire, I can call and get another special that's virtually the same. Like many others, we gave up landlines years ago. Why would you think you need one? If your cell goes out and you still have internet (unlikely situation) you can always use Skype. Cell systems haven't gone down in years (storms excepted) and Comcast phone isn't as solid as "Ma Bell".


----------



## snidely

Dumb question -

Our seldom used 3 y.o LCD. Panny in spare room died with less than 200-300 hours on it. We tuned it to channel 3 and used the free data converter "thing" from Comcast. Of course just gave us SD which was/is fine. Question - new panels seem to have a digital tuner in their specs. Does that mean we can hook up the Comcast cable directly w.o. going thru the data converter and tune all the Comcast SD channels we got/get before? Eg. dial 56 for CNN 3 for KNTV etc. directly on the new TV?

We are looking at a low end 32" Vizio panel.


Thanks.


----------



## bobby94928

No, you'd need a converter to get CNN. Your locals like KNTV would be unencrypted and you could see them but all the cable channels are encrypted.... and, you'd get those locals in HD...


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14610#post_22976495
> 
> 
> No, you'd need a converter to get CNN. Your locals like KNTV would be unencrypted and you could see them but all the cable channels are encrypted.... and, you'd get those locals in HD...


Thanks. Just finished installing new Vizio 32 inch LED Panel. You are right that I get all the local channels with a direct connection. In fact, get all the "sub-channels" (like 7-2) which I never saw before. I somehow had thot w. a digital tuner I would no longet need the "data" adapter (converter) from Comcast. I saw your reply just after I finished hanging it up and hadn't realized I wasn't getting more than the local, shopping channels and some misc. local stuff and cspan. I'll now go back and route it thru the Comcast adapter.

Question - it appears with a direct connection I may be getting HD signals on local channels (didn't check closely). Thru the adapter, all I will get is SD. No big deal because when that set is used it's mainly for news. Can I ask what the best way of hooking up a new panel to get the most out of a Comcast outlet? I do not want to rent an HD converter box. (We watch most everything on a regular 50" plasma via DVR.)

A BIG thanks again.


mike


----------



## abg

Snidely-


You'll probably be best served if you bite the bullet and get an HD box from Comcast now, when doing your initial installation and setup. The FCC recently gave Comcast (and other cable co's) permission to start encryption on ALL their content, including local/local-HD channels which they previously could not. That's why you can presently get them from the naked cable feed. Sometime in the not too distant future, none of us will be able to do that any longer and will have to go with a cable box of some sort (I presume that Tivos with Cablecards will still be able to decrypt the channels). As for the time scale of the switch, I have no idea but I think it took less than a year for them to implement encryption of the non-premium cable channels (e.g. CNN) after they got an FCC ruling allowing them to do so a couple of years ago.


In the meantime, if you want to avoid the fee for an HD box, you could put the naked cable feed into the CABLE IN port on your TV and the DTA RCA output into the appropriate jack and use your TV remote to select the appropriate input source.


Basically, the DTA units are a really poor companion for any HDTV.


Alan


----------



## TPeterson

When/if Comcast encrypts the OTA locals, I'm gone. I suspect that significantly many current Basic subscribers are in the same boat, so I'm not too sure that Comcast will be rushing into this, despite the FCC's caving in on it.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I think it would be a massive undertaking and might only occur in select areas at a time around here. What makes more sense would be to go to IPTV which they have in some areas of the country.


Personally I don't like Comcast's billing which is hard to figure out when your bill is suddenly going to jump when your promo runs out. I have U-Verse for Internet and phone and looking at the bill I always know what it's going to cost when the promo runs out. Comcast's style is like a carny trying to hoodwink you into something. They really need to drop that style and be more out front.


It's getting more and more like ANY TV service is not worth it for me. I can get most of the cable network shows I watch on streaming services. For one thing I only have a few select shows and sometimes during the year usually around the holidays these networks will take a hiatus leaving you paying for nothing. Figure that in and streaming is often cheaper especially when you don't pay for a DVR rental and extra fees.


----------



## gfbuchanan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14600_50#post_22984850
> 
> 
> When/if Comcast encrypts the OTA locals, I'm gone. I suspect that significantly many current Basic subscribers are in the same boat, so I'm not too sure that Comcast will be rushing into this, despite the FCC's caving in on it.



If basic customers were going to leave, they would have done it when Comcast went all digital, a few months ago, forcing them all to install a digital STB. Those STBs will decode the basic channels if they start encrypting them. So most basic customers won't even notice the change.


Yes, if you have a recent digital TV, you can tune the basic cable HD signals with a clear QAM tuner in your TV or DVR. But since the channels keep moving, I found that to be very frustrating. The vocal folks on this site will complain about their QAM tuners not working any more, but I believe this is a small minority of Comcast customers.


Greg


----------



## snidely

Thanks, all, for the input and education. This panel is not used more than 50 hours a month, most of that on news channels. I admit the SD picture is pretty bad. That doesn't matter too much on news.

We have the original DTA box. It only has "cable in" - and cable out. Our new panel has only one "coax in". IF it had two, I'd split the feed from the cable outlet - one going direct to the panel, one going to the panel via the DTA box. Does Comcast have a DTA where you can switch the signal to pass thru unaltered by throwing a switch?


We have two homes. One, in Fl. gets almost all the premium channels because its included in the HOA dues. We pay for 2 DVRs and HSI there. We can watch many of the premium shows here in Okld. by making use of the Xfinity "app" to watch them on your Tablet (or phone). I need to figure out a way to connect phone or Tablet to the big screen in Okld. We only do this for a couple of shows that wife watches on HBO. like True Blood. I realize this wouldn't be super quality.


I am annoyed we pay for 2 HSI services and can't put one on "vacation service" if we are going to be away from one or the other location (or both) for over a month. I can see paying for boxes - but not for services that aren't going to be used for some length of time. Some phone services have had this ability.


mike


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22986878
> 
> 
> I am annoyed we pay for 2 HSI services and can't put one on "vacation service" if we are going to be away from one or the other location (or both) for over a month. I can see paying for boxes - but not for services that aren't going to be used for some length of time. Some phone services have had this ability.



Are you paying the regular price, or is HSI part of a package/promotion? If regular, can't you just cancel and restart later?


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22986878
> 
> 
> We have the original DTA box. It only has "cable in" - and cable out. Our new panel has only one "coax in". IF it had two, I'd split the feed from the cable outlet - one going direct to the panel, one going to the panel via the DTA box. Does Comcast have a DTA where you can switch the signal to pass thru unaltered by throwing a switch?



There are some DVR boxes that do have a 'RF passthrough' ability (i.e. from the wall/Comcast into the box and out of the box to your HDTV with the appropriate preference set). But, I've just used a standard splitter for my parents', one goes to the SD Comcast box and the other goes to their Plasma (so they can watch in HD on occasion). I'll soon be upgrading them to my old TiVo (with lifetime service) and set them up for more HD.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22986878
> 
> 
> We can watch many of the premium shows here in Okld. by making use of the Xfinity "app" to watch them on your Tablet (or phone). I need to figure out a way to connect phone or Tablet to the big screen in Okld. We only do this for a couple of shows that wife watches on HBO. like True Blood. I realize this wouldn't be super quality.
> 
> mike



Actually you could use an AppleTV to stream from your tablet to the TV (in full HD*), the iOS HBO app just added AirPlay support so you could play it through the AppleTV to your HDTV. Not sure about the Xfinity app, I'll have to play around. I do have the HDMI adapter that I've been able to watch soccer games from the WatchESPN app. With, at least, an iPhone 4S you can mirror your display through the HDMI adapter to the TV and the iPad 2 and above, I think, can also mirror it's display over HDMI. I also have a VGA adapter too, but, I think it only goes to 480p for HDCP reasons. For apps that support AirPlay AppleTV is the way to go, the adapters tend to have HDCP/MPAA issues.


* only the latests v3 AppleTVs can do 1080, but, you'll at least get 720p from any of the current AppleTVs.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22986905
> 
> 
> Are you paying the regular price, or is HSI part of a package/promotion? If regular, can't you just cancel and restart later?



I'm one of those who calls when a special I have calls them up with a threat to downgrade when it is about to expire. I usually get a similar "special" offer. So, yes, at any given time I am on a special.


----------



## TPeterson

Greg, all the locals on my cable at the moment have full virtual channel info in their PSIP data streams. Furthermore, NONE of them moved at all when my head end went all digital last month. Given the now large penetration of HDTVs in the market, it seems that most Basic customers do not need any STB.


----------



## wco81

Are people using DOCSIS 2 or 3 modems with Comcast in the Bay Area?


----------



## TeddyGVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22993924
> 
> 
> Are people using DOCSIS 2 or 3 modems with Comcast in the Bay Area?



I'm in SF and use a Motorola DOCSIS 3 modem that I purchased myself (instead of paying Comcast's monthly rental fee). It works great.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22993924
> 
> 
> Are people using DOCSIS 2 or 3 modems with Comcast in the Bay Area?


I'm using a Zoom 5341J DOCSIS 3.0 modem that works great and is on Comcast's "approved" list. It's an "8x4" modem meaning it will bond 8 downstream channels and 4 upstream channels. It's not a telephony modem but I don't use their telephone service anyway.

Comcast DOCSIS Devices - All Speed Tiers 


Amazon has the Zoom for $74 which means it should pay for itself in about 8 months, I think Comcast modem rental is now about $7 per month?


----------



## c3

DOCSIS 2 works fine for up to Blast level. If you already have a 2, there is probably no need to get a 3.


----------



## wco81

Price difference is about $20 at Amazon between DOCSIS 2 and 3.


I'm considering one of the promos with low pricing for 6 or 12 months.


They also said $35 to install? Don't you just connect the modem and call in with the MAC address? Or do they do an actual truck roll?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22994232
> 
> 
> Price difference is about $20 at Amazon between DOCSIS 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of the promos with low pricing for 6 or 12 months.
> 
> 
> They also said $35 to install? Don't you just connect the modem and call in with the MAC address? Or do they do an actual truck roll?



For $20, get a 3. If self-install is available, that's $10 or $15 for the "kit", which is a complete waste of money. I was able to get it waived last time, but that may not be easy.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22994267
> 
> 
> For $20, get a 3. If self-install is available, that's $10 or $15 for the "kit", which is a complete waste of money. I was able to get it waived last time, but that may not be easy.



I don't remember any fee at all for my "install" two or three years ago, which consisted of replacing the Comcast model with the new one, calling Comcast to give them the MAC address, then waiting 5-10 minutes while the Comcast firm/software was downloaded onto the modem. Rebooted the wireless router after the modem was done and all was well. They shipped me a box to pack the old modem in for return shipment to Comcast.


I agree with above advice about spending the extra $20 for a "3"; it will help prevent your new modem from becoming obsolete that much longer.


Alan


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22994232
> 
> 
> Price difference is about $20 at Amazon between DOCSIS 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of the promos with low pricing for 6 or 12 months.
> 
> 
> They also said $35 to install? Don't you just connect the modem and call in with the MAC address? Or do they do an actual truck roll?


For $20? I would go with the D3 as well, plus you'll get the channel bonding, I don't know if the DOCSIS 2 modems can bond up to 8 channels which is what we're getting up here in Santa Rosa.


My install didn't cost anything, I just hooked it up and called them.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22995734
> 
> 
> I don't know if the DOCSIS 2 modems can bond up to 8 channels which is what we're getting up here in Santa Rosa.



DOCSIS 2 is single channel only.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22995885
> 
> 
> DOCSIS 2 is single channel only.


Well, there you go then, DOCSIS 3 is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Grandude

I bought the Zoom and it self installed. I don't recall having to do anything but watch.

Had one hiccup so far and had to reboot it. Well, it was working but the lights weren't all proper so reboot. Alls well.


----------



## konoyaro

I've been using a DCH3200 for several years without any major hiccups but I'm looking for a non-dvr HD box that supports native output.


Of the cable boxes currently available from Comcast, are there any particularly recommended for reliability / quality?


----------



## Milt Frankel9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *konoyaro*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23003022
> 
> 
> I've been using a DCH3200 for several years without any major hiccups but I'm looking for a non-dvr HD box that supports native output.
> 
> 
> Of the cable boxes currently available from Comcast, are there any particularly recommended for reliability / quality?



i have been using a RNG110 for a year with no problems.


milt


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_22987265
> 
> 
> 
> There are some DVR boxes that do have a 'RF passthrough' ability (i.e. from the wall/Comcast into the box and out of the box to your HDTV with the appropriate preference set). But, I've just used a standard splitter for my parents', one goes to the SD Comcast box and the other goes to their Plasma (so they can watch in HD on occasion). I'll soon be upgrading them to my old TiVo (with lifetime service) and set them up for more HD.
> 
> Actually you could use an AppleTV to stream from your tablet to the TV (in full HD*), the iOS HBO app just added AirPlay support so you could play it through the AppleTV to your HDTV. Not sure about the Xfinity app, I'll have to play around. I do have the HDMI adapter that I've been able to watch soccer games from the WatchESPN app. With, at least, an iPhone 4S you can mirror your display through the HDMI adapter to the TV and the iPad 2 and above, I think, can also mirror it's display over HDMI. I also have a VGA adapter too, but, I think it only goes to 480p for HDCP reasons. For apps that support AirPlay AppleTV is the way to go, the adapters tend to have HDCP/MPAA issues.
> 
> 
> * only the latests v3 AppleTVs can do 1080, but, you'll at least get 720p from any of the current AppleTVs.



Gaderson -

Maybe you can help/suggest something here. Situation is as follows: We have a LCD panel with just one coax input. IF we feed the Comcast signal direct into TV via the coax, we get all the locals plus a few others in HD ). To get other channels, like CNN, we have to feed the Comcast signal thru the DTA box - in which case ALL channels are in SD. In the past, we put up with everything in SD because that TV isn't used much. I thought I would get a coax A-B switch box and set up two diff. feeds to the TV - one a straight feed to get HD, the other a feed that has passed thru the DTA to get the other channels. Neither Monoprice or RS has a coax switch box. Question: Do you think I could combine both the digital signals direct from Comcast and the analogue signals I can get coming out of the DTA into a "reverse" splitter. --- That is: two different incoming signals going into a 2/1 splitter and the combined signals coming out? Comcast wants about $9/mo. for a dumb box that will output everything we subscribe to in HD. Comcast won't sell their equipment altho the DTA is "free". I think someone, here, mentioned that Comcast might cut off all HD signals in the future - but for now we get them on that jack in the extra room.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005112
> 
> 
> Gaderson -
> 
> Maybe you can help/suggest something here. Situation is as follows: We have a LCD panel with just one coax input. IF we feed the Comcast signal direct into TV via the coax, we get all the locals plus a few others in HD ). To get other channels, like CNN, we have to feed the Comcast signal thru the DTA box - in which case ALL channels are in SD. In the past, we put up with everything in SD because that TV isn't used much. I thought I would get a coax A-B switch box and set up two diff. feeds to the TV - one a straight feed to get HD, the other a feed that has passed thru the DTA to get the other channels. Neither Monoprice or RS has a coax switch box. Question: Do you think I could combine both the digital signals direct from Comcast and the analogue signals I can get coming out of the DTA into a "reverse" splitter. --- That is: two different incoming signals going into a 2/1 splitter and the combined signals coming out? Comcast wants about $9/mo. for a dumb box that will output everything we subscribe to in HD. Comcast won't sell their equipment altho the DTA is "free". I think someone, here, mentioned that Comcast might cut off all HD signals in the future - but for now we get them on that jack in the extra room.



This will do what you need it to do, from Radio Shack...

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3595556&locale=en_US


----------



## wco81

Has anyone been able to wrangle better deals than those returned on Comcast.com?


They prompt you to enter a street address and the deals aren't as good as the teasers before entering the address.


Or they send you mailers which might guarantee 24 months of promo rates instead of the typical 12 months for Performance Internet and Digital Premier for $120 a month not including HD or DVR.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005564
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to wrangle better deals than those returned on Comcast.com?
> 
> 
> They prompt you to enter a street address and the deals aren't as good as the teasers before entering the address.
> 
> 
> Or they send you mailers which might guarantee 24 months of promo rates instead of the typical 12 months for Performance Internet and Digital Premier for $120 a month not including HD or DVR.


I've always gotten much better deals/promos by going to the Comcast office and speaking with the rep in person. The Comcast website is a disaster area anyway, next to nothing in real information, I try and stay away from it as much as I can.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005606
> 
> 
> I've always gotten much better deals/promos by going to the Comcast office and speaking with the rep in person. The Comcast website is a disaster area anyway, next to nothing in real information, I try and stay away from it as much as I can.



My experience is just the opposite. Different reps at the Concord office have told me that they cannot offer deals available on their own website.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, don't they also sell sometimes at stores?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005691
> 
> 
> My experience is just the opposite. Different reps at the Concord office have told me that they cannot offer deals available on their own website.


Consistent Comcast is not.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005735
> 
> 
> Hmm, don't they also sell sometimes at stores?


Yes, I've seen them setup outside my local Best Buy but I've never interacted with them.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005735
> 
> 
> Hmm, don't they also sell sometimes at stores?



That's how I signed up the services for my parents last year. Same as online but with lower installation charge.


----------



## c3

Is anyone familiar with the Comcast services at Rossmoor? I'm looking for Internet prices for my aunt. Cannot be done online because the community is considered a "business".


----------



## wco81

Another question.


Those of you using TiVo or some other Cable Card device not from Comcast, are you paying the $10 HD fee or is that for their non DVR box?


Or do you pay that fee and any Cable Card and outlet fees?


----------



## c3

No HD fee for CableCard, but there should be additional outlet fee (other than the primary one). Basically, instead of a SD STB, you get a CableCard.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23006459
> 
> 
> No HD fee for CableCard, but there should be additional outlet fee (other than the primary one). Basically, instead of a SD STB, you get a CableCard.



A 4-tuner Tivo counts as one CableCard? Same if you use something like the HD Home Run Prime with 3 tuners?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23006920
> 
> 
> A 4-tuner Tivo counts as one CableCard? Same if you use something like the HD Home Run Prime with 3 tuners?


I don't know about the TiVo but the HDHomeRun Prime uses 1 card and I'm charged $1.10 for it, but that is discounted down to $0.0 by the FCC-mandated "customer owned equipment adjustment" of -$2.50.


----------



## ldivinag

any HDHOMERUN PRIME users have this weird issue:


i cant tune to 702. only time i can see it, is if i start a recording.


it used to work, and then one day, it stopped. its no big deal but during football season it was.


it just comes back with a "NO SIGNAL..." ERROR message that WMC comes back with...


----------



## Grandude

I have a similar problem. Reinstalled Win7 the other day and now when I scan for channels from my HDHomerun using Windows Media Center it doesn't find channel 2 which is strange as the HD Homerun QuickTV finds and tunes to it.


I'm pretty sure that WMC found the channel previously.


----------



## Keenan

Both my Prime and original HDHR find KTVU no problem, although I haven't done, or needed, to do a rescan for channels lately.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23008798
> 
> 
> Both my Prime and original HDHR find KTVU no problem, although I haven't done, or needed, to do a rescan for channels lately.


I guess I would advise you not to do a rescan then. I would wager that you would lose channel 2.1.

I did the rescan many times and every time it found 20 channels with 2.1 missing every time.


Research found that a setting in the registry needed to be set to 9999 to get all channels but my registry setting was already at that value.


I'm about to build a new 'garage' PC and will continue my efforts on that one.


I downloaded Beyond TV from Cnet and tried installing it and somehow I ended up with numerous programs which I hadn't bargained on. That will also wait till I build the new PC which will be for trying out all this 'crap'.


I'm still looking for something to replace Windows Media Center which may be at the source of the problem. There is software from Haupaige (sp) I would like to try but costs 10 bucks if you don't have their TV tuner card. I would hate to spend the money only to find out that it isn't any more intuitive or useful than WMC.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23008923
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for something to replace Windows Media Center....


Brian, have you looked at CW_EPG ? It supports the standard HDHR tuners now and we're planning to add the Prime model as well. I see no issues w.r.t. 2.1 tuning in CW_EPG.


----------



## Milt Frankel9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005868
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the Comcast services at Rossmoor? I'm looking for Internet prices for my aunt. Cannot be done online because the community is considered a "business".



i am in rossmoor and have phone and internet service. comcast has a 6month lower price for first time internet service then goes to regular price.

everyone in rossmoor pays for basic cable. then you sign up for internet service. i signed up for internet online.


milt


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milt Frankel9*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23011680
> 
> 
> i am in rossmoor and have phone and internet service. comcast has a 6month lower price for first time internet service then goes to regular price.
> 
> everyone in rossmoor pays for basic cable. then you sign up for internet service. i signed up for internet online.
> 
> 
> milt



Maybe Comcast has changed the system since you signed up. This is what I get after entering my aunt's address: "The address you entered is identified as a commercial location in our system." No way to continue online. We set up the account and picked up a STB from the Concord office a couple of days ago. I'll have to call the Rossmoor account rep to see what promotions are available.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23011786
> 
> 
> Maybe Comcast has changed the system since you signed up. This is what I get after entering my aunt's address: "The address you entered is identified as a commercial location in our system." No way to continue online. We set up the account and picked up a STB from the Concord office a couple of days ago. I'll have to call the Rossmoor account rep to see what promotions are available.


I don't think Comcast is set up online to deal with "business" accounts. Eg. In Miami we have a condo in a large complex where to HOA fees include not only basic cable, but some premium stations as well - incl HBO and SHO. (I know, a waste of our $). Anyway, we never attempted to sign up online for the DVR box (which we pay for, and internet, which we pay extra for). It was simple to do via CS.


----------



## gaderson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14640#post_23005112
> 
> 
> Gaderson -
> 
> Maybe you can help/suggest something here. Situation is as follows: We have a LCD panel with just one coax input. IF we feed the Comcast signal direct into TV via the coax, we get all the locals plus a few others in HD ). To get other channels, like CNN, we have to feed the Comcast signal thru the DTA box - in which case ALL channels are in SD. In the past, we put up with everything in SD because that TV isn't used much. I thought I would get a coax A-B switch box and set up two diff. feeds to the TV - one a straight feed to get HD, the other a feed that has passed thru the DTA to get the other channels. Neither Monoprice or RS has a coax switch box. Question: Do you think I could combine both the digital signals direct from Comcast and the analogue signals I can get coming out of the DTA into a "reverse" splitter. --- That is: two different incoming signals going into a 2/1 splitter and the combined signals coming out? Comcast wants about $9/mo. for a dumb box that will output everything we subscribe to in HD. Comcast won't sell their equipment altho the DTA is "free". I think someone, here, mentioned that Comcast might cut off all HD signals in the future - but for now we get them on that jack in the extra room.



I think the other suggestion to use an A/B switch for it would work. But, if the box has a video out (i.e. composite — usually a single yellow RCA, or S-Video — the little 4-pin connector; you'll also need to get audio to the HDTV too) you could split the coax into the Comcast box and then video to your HDTV, and then the other direct to the HDTVs QAM tuner, then you could just switch between Tuner and the appropriate input to the Comcast box. That's how I've done it at my Parents: split the coax and one goes to the Comcast box to the HDTV with the red-white-yellow A/V cable to and input in their Plasma and the other coax to the plasma's QAM tuner. The Plasma is a Panasonic that allows you to label the inputs to make things a little clearer.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23023754
> 
> 
> But, if the box has a video out (i.e. composite — usually a single yellow RCA, or S-Video



NONE of the CC DTA's have ANY A/V outs, only RF.

CC is supposed to be coming out with HD-DTA's soon, that will eliminate this issue - it's supposed to be before they encrypt all the limited basic channels...which by then, will make this A/B switch/QAM tuner functions a total moot point.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23024029
> 
> 
> NONE of the CC DTA's have ANY A/V outs, only RF.
> 
> CC is supposed to be coming out with HD-DTA's soon, that will eliminate this issue - it's supposed to be before they encrypt all the limited basic channels...which by then, will make this A/B switch/QAM tuner functions a total moot point.


Thanks for the good news. Now they say I could pay $9/mo. for an HD box (like a DVR w.o. ability to record). I thought ALL channels (SD and HD) were now encrypted which is why you need the DTA now. Or are you saying we no longer will get HD channels at all unless we get an "HD DTA"? Do you know what they would charge?

What I am looking for is the s/w upgrade that will allow you to hook up a 1 TB SATA drive. Also included is the ability, via menu, to activate closed captioning. I'm surprised the FCC never mandated this since they mandated all TV's have that option several years ago. (I know you can activate cc now, but you have to be a techie to do it.)


----------



## c3

I saw this very strange message on the latest bill: "Effective 3/26/13, Limited Basic customers with an HD settop box will receive HD channels included in the Limited Basic package." Why would a Limited Basic customer pay for a HD settop box if HD channels cannot be received?


----------



## kevini

I know in my case I have Blast plus which is Blast Internet + Digital Economy. It is slightly higher than Limited Basic. It came with a Pace HD box. Amazingly the HD channels are blocked. Even the locals.


I guess they are finally opening the HD channels for the lower tiers.


I agree it is weird that they would say it for limited basic since until recently you did not even get a STB for limited basic.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23026046
> 
> 
> I saw this very strange message on the latest bill: "Effective 3/26/13, Limited Basic customers with an HD settop box will receive HD channels included in the Limited Basic package." Why would a Limited Basic customer pay for a HD settop box if HD channels cannot be received?


That is a curious message. Let's look at it from a different angle. If the customer did not have a HD settop box then they would not receive the HD channels? And what would cause that to happen? Encryption maybe?


Speculation to be sure and I'm sure if they were finally going to encrypt the entire video offering they would have made a more concise statement, but who knows, this is Comcast, a company that specializes in a lack of communication.


I have a message on my bill that relates to that same date but it only talks about some channel movements between different packages, no mention of HD or settops.


----------



## lloydus

HI all,


I have an HDHomerun (the older one with two inputs) connected to an Windows Media Center HTPC and subscribe to cable internet and phone only; so no TV. I am interested in putting the unencrypted digital channels (which I still get) onto my WMC HTPC. Does anyone maintain a list of the available unencrypted channels in the Los Altos area?


I know this next questions is subjective but are there are "decent" channels other than the network channels which I get OTA i.e. should I bother with unencrypted cable?


Thanks much


----------



## wco81

What do you want to watch?


do you watch DVD box sets of TV shows or watch shows on Netflix?


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23034347
> 
> 
> HI all,
> 
> 
> I have an HDHomerun (the older one with two inputs) connected to an Windows Media Center HTPC and subscribe to cable internet and phone only; so no TV. I am interested in putting the unencrypted digital channels (which I still get) onto my WMC HTPC. Does anyone maintain a list of the available unencrypted channels in the Los Altos area?
> 
> 
> I know this next questions is subjective but are there are "decent" channels other than the network channels which I get OTA i.e. should I bother with unencrypted cable?
> 
> 
> Thanks much


Go to the HDHomerun website as they maintain a list under Channels in the Support section. Just enter your zip code.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035516
> 
> 
> Go to the HDHomerun website as they maintain a list under Channels in the Support section. Just enter your zip code.


Doesn't that list itself come from HDHomeRun users? So shouldn't Lloyd be able to generate a list from his own HDHR box?


FWIW, I've looked at the lists on the Silicon Dust site before and although there were lots of submissions for Sunnyvale, none of them were up to date. Unfortunately, there is no date information attached to each listing, so it's impossible to know when they were posted. But, for example, none of the current ones show KQEH on 18.1, where it's been in my area for at least a couple of months.


I ended up scanning through the QAM channels manually and making my own list. Lloyd should be able to do it a lot more easily!


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23034347
> 
> 
> I know this next questions is subjective but are there are "decent" channels other than the network channels which I get OTA i.e. should I bother with unencrypted cable?



AFAIK, the only unencrypted channels on Comcast in this area besides the local stations are a few public-service and shopping channels, Russia Today, Discovery, and WGN.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23025664
> 
> 
> I thought ALL channels (SD and HD) were now encrypted which is why you need the DTA now.



Not at all; there are dozens of unencrypted channels on Comcast, at least in my area. They include all of the local HD channels.


I have my Comcast cable split, with one side going to my non-HD Comcast box and the other going straight into the TV to use the built-in HD tuner of my TV.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035690
> 
> 
> Not at all; there are dozens of unencrypted channels on Comcast, at least in my area. They include all of the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> I have my Comcast cable split, with one side going to my non-HD Comcast box and the other going straight into the TV to use the built-in HD tuner of my TV.



At present, this is the situation in the SF Bay area. What has happened is that the FCC has given the Cable Cos. the permission to START encryption on all of their channels, including local OTA (standard and hi-def) signals. Most of us expect that to start happening in the "not too distant future". When the FCC gave permission to start encryption on non-basic cable channels (other than premium, which were already encrypted) the delay between permission and implementation was ~6 months, but my memory on that time delay could be faulty. It'll probably be phased in system by system around the Bay Area. Not sure who got it implemented first the last time.


For the time being, enjoy the ability to not have to use a DTA or cable box. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## lloydus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the only unencrypted channels on Comcast in this area besides the local stations are a few public-service and shopping channels, Russia Today, Discovery, and WGN.



Thank you. If that's all there is then I will just stick with OTA only.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gaderson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23023754
> 
> 
> I think the other suggestion to use an A/B switch for it would work. But, if the box has a video out (i.e. composite — usually a single yellow RCA, or S-Video — the little 4-pin connector; you'll also need to get audio to the HDTV too) you could split the coax into the Comcast box and then video to your HDTV, and then the other direct to the HDTVs QAM tuner, then you could just switch between Tuner and the appropriate input to the Comcast box. That's how I've done it at my Parents: split the coax and one goes to the Comcast box to the HDTV with the red-white-yellow A/V cable to and input in their Plasma and the other coax to the plasma's QAM tuner. The Plasma is a Panasonic that allows you to label the inputs to make things a little clearer.



Gaderson - or anyone--

The Comcast DTA only has a coax out. Even Comcast has buried on their site the method to use an A/B switch to handle switching back and forth to get the non-encrypted HD channels and get all the channels you get in SD.

QUESTION: My LCD panel does a scan for analogue and digital channels. Of course when I did a direct connect to the panel from the outlet, all it saw was the non-encrypted digital channels. My question is: could I feed both an analogue signal to channel 3 on the panel combined with the "raw" digital signals> My idea would work if the scanning picked up the analoge signals coming from the DTA and then recognize Channel 3 as a "live" signal and also recognize the "raw" cable digital signals as well like it does now. I would use a combiner (2-way splitter) to get both signals going out to one coax.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lloydus*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the only unencrypted channels on Comcast in this area besides the local stations are a few public-service and shopping channels, Russia Today, Discovery, and WGN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. If that's all there is then I will just stick with OTA only.
Click to expand...

Well...there are two better-than-OTA "OTA" locals, both from KQED, carried on Comcast in clear QAM (for now, at least). They are the 9.1 KQED-HD programming and an HD version of KQEH 54.1. These don't give you any new programs per se, but they do give you a better picture. The actual OTA KQEH is only 704x480 SD while the Comcast stream is now 1080i, and the OTA KQED-HD is 1080i, but at a lower bitrate than the stream carried on cable.


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035690
> 
> 
> Not at all; there are dozens of unencrypted channels on Comcast, at least in my area. They include all of the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At present, this is the situation in the SF Bay area. What has happened is that the FCC has given the Cable Cos. the permission to START encryption on all of their channels, including local OTA (standard and hi-def) signals.
Click to expand...


I know. That's why I put my comments in the present tense. I was pointing out that rumors that all Comcast unencrypted channels have already gone away are inaccurate.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23037401
> 
> 
> I know. That's why I put my comments in the present tense. I was pointing out that rumors that all Comcast unencrypted channels have already gone away are inaccurate.



We're in agreement here. I only made the comment as the original poster seemed to be unclear what the state of encryption was on the OTA channels as delivered by Comcast.


ABG


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23035663
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that list itself come from HDHomeRun users? So shouldn't Lloyd be able to generate a list from his own HDHR box?
> 
> 
> FWIW, I've looked at the lists on the Silicon Dust site before and although there were lots of submissions for Sunnyvale, none of them were up to date. Unfortunately, there is no date information attached to each listing, so it's impossible to know when they were posted. But, for example, none of the current ones show KQEH on 18.1, where it's been in my area for at least a couple of months.
> 
> 
> I ended up scanning through the QAM channels manually and making my own list. Lloyd should be able to do it a lot more easily!



True and I'm running Linux and have a script which does a good job of mapping channels to a text list which also can run a script for recording a channel like a DVR. There was even a script that would parse the channel where Comcast put the channel map that I could run to get that info. Some of this stuff was posted over in the HTPC section and some on the Silicon Realms website. However last I checked for my area the list on the web site was fairly up to date.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23037101
> 
> 
> Gaderson - or anyone--
> 
> The Comcast DTA only has a coax out. Even Comcast has buried on their site the method to use an A/B switch to handle switching back and forth to get the non-encrypted HD channels and get all the channels you get in SD.
> 
> QUESTION: My LCD panel does a scan for analogue and digital channels. Of course when I did a direct connect to the panel from the outlet, all it saw was the non-encrypted digital channels. My question is: could I feed both an analogue signal to channel 3 on the panel combined with the "raw" digital signals> My idea would work if the scanning picked up the analoge signals coming from the DTA and then recognize Channel 3 as a "live" signal and also recognize the "raw" cable digital signals as well like it does now. I would use a combiner (2-way splitter) to get both signals going out to one coax.



I don't think you want to do that. Unless you put some kind of a filter on the cable input side of your splitter, you're going to be injecting some RF from the DTA back into the cable. Depending on what that frequency has been re-assigned to be used for by Comcast you could end up screwing up some digital channels or your cable modem, maybe even interfere with someone else's service.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14670#post_23039995
> 
> 
> I don't think you want to do that. Unless you put some kind of a filter on the cable input side of your splitter, you're going to be injecting some RF from the DTA back into the cable. Depending on what that frequency has been re-assigned to be used for by Comcast you could end up screwing up some digital channels or your cable modem, maybe even interfere with someone else's service.


Good point. However, the splitter I would install on the Comcast wall outlet would be a "one way" splitter and, supposedly, could not feed signals back down the system.

You have scared me enuf, tho, that I won't attempt it. That panel is not used much and SD would do for watching CNN which would be half the time it is used.


----------



## DAP

Interesting thing about splitter/combiners is that if you drive a signal into one of the outputs (if you view it as a splitter), the signal comes out attenuated on the input, but no signal makes it to the other output. They can be used as a signal adder, both inputs appear on the output, but neither input sees the other. So yes, if the antenna receives only a single channel, and the cable has an empty channel at the same frequency, he can safely use a splitter/combiner to add the two signals together. The problem is that it is rarely the case that the antenna will only pick up only the channel you want, and things like FM stations are likely to interfere with cable channels at the same frequency.


But it is a cheap thing for him to try. Throw $10 at it, and maybe it will actually work.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23054143
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about splitter/combiners is that if you drive a signal into one of the outputs (if you view it as a splitter), the signal comes out attenuated on the input, but no signal makes it to the other output. They can be used as a signal adder, both inputs appear on the output, but neither input sees the other. So yes, if the antenna receives only a single channel, and the cable has an empty channel at the same frequency, he can safely use a splitter/combiner to add the two signals together. The problem is that it is rarely the case that the antenna will only pick up only the channel you want, and things like FM stations are likely to interfere with cable channels at the same frequency.
> 
> 
> But it is a cheap thing for him to try. Throw $10 at it, and maybe it will actually work.



Well, that's interesting. In this case he would be combining the single channel output of a DTA (channel 3 or 4) with the raw Comcast cable feed. So, it sounds like he would not cause bad stuff to happen back up the cable to other outlets and/or subscribers. However, if Comcast has reallocated the frequency for channels 3 and 4 to carry digital channels, or if that spectrum is now being used by cable modems then there would be RF energy on those channels being passed in to the TV from the raw cable side of the splitter. I guess the question would then be whether that interference would be sufficient to make the DTA signal unwatchable. Similarly, if any of the clear HD channels he wants to tune using the TV's clear QAM tuner have been reassigned to the DTA's channel, then the DTA would prevent those HD channels from being received. Of course, even if Comcast has not started using those channels for anything today, it's only a matter of time. So, the interference could start up at any time.


----------



## Cal1981

Now that Comcast appears to have finally pulled the plug on its remaining analogue channels (at least in my neck of the woods in Vallejo), does anyone know if the company has any intention of adding more HD channels to our lineup. Aside from single additions here and there, we've pretty much been static for quite some time, What's Comcast doing with the extra bandwidth that going fully digital has freed up? Boston, which went completely digital a long time ago still has around 20 HD Premiums while we still sit with 5 or 6.


----------



## Milt Frankel9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23060719
> 
> 
> Now that Comcast appears to have finally pulled the plug on its remaining analogue channels (at least in my neck of the woods in Vallejo), does anyone know if the company has any intention of adding more HD channels to our lineup. Aside from single additions here and there, we've pretty much been static for quite some time, What's Comcast doing with the extra bandwidth that going fully digital has freed up? Boston, which went completely digital a long time ago still has around 20 HD Premiums while we still sit with 5 or 6.



in rossmoor [walnut creek] comcast added 18 HD channels in the basic package.

milt


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milt Frankel9*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23064178
> 
> 
> in rossmoor [walnut creek] comcast added 18 HD channels in the basic package.
> 
> milt[/quote
> 
> 
> Just took a look at the Walnut Creek HD listings and they appear to be identical to mine in Vallejo so maybe you folks were lagging behind us?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23054143
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about splitter/combiners is that if you drive a signal into one of the outputs (if you view it as a splitter), the signal comes out attenuated on the input, but no signal makes it to the other output. They can be used as a signal adder, both inputs appear on the output, but neither input sees the other. So yes, if the antenna receives only a single channel, and the cable has an empty channel at the same frequency, he can safely use a splitter/combiner to add the two signals together. The problem is that it is rarely the case that the antenna will only pick up only the channel you want, and things like FM stations are likely to interfere with cable channels at the same frequency.
> 
> 
> But it is a cheap thing for him to try. Throw $10 at it, and maybe it will actually work.



Well, I threw about $14 at it. This is the first time Monoprice failed me. They did not have a combiner/splitter - nor did they have a coax a/b switch. [I have bought from Monoprice everything from a component "splitter" box run by remote control (we have an older 50" Panny plasma w. no HDMI and only one Comonent input) to odd ball cables for phone and TV to wall mounts long before regular stores carried them.

So, went to RS. Bought the combiner/splitter there. Ordered a couple extra short coax cable lengths from Monoprice and a regular splitter. Also bought a "right-angle" coax connector that allows you to hook up the coax cable almost flush to the wall without putting a sharp bend in the cable when you push furniture against it. RS is the only place, over the years, I have found that type of fitting.

Well - hooked everything up - did a scan on the Vizio panel. It found the one analoge channel from the DTA and all the digital channels I had received with a direct connection. HOWEVER - all the channels I tried to tune thru the DTA had lots of interference. The digital channels were clear. While connected, no interference was caused back down the line to the other outlets or affected the internet service. Since the whole idea was to watch the channels like CNN via the DTA, I disconnected everything and now just feed the DTA signal into the coax on the panel. This panel is in a bedrm that isn't used full time. I'm not going to bother getting the A/B switch because you'd have to get up to work it.

IF I had known all this before we bought the panel, I would have tried finding one with 2 coax inputs - assuming it wasn't a whole lot more expensive. Of course another fix would be for Comcast to come out w. a DTA that has composite outputs.


----------



## Persil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23064885
> 
> 
> Well, I threw about $14 at it. This is the first time Monoprice failed me. They did not have a combiner/splitter - nor did they have a coax a/b switch. [I have bought from Monoprice everything from a component "splitter" box run by remote control (we have an older 50" Panny plasma w. no HDMI and only one Comonent input) to odd ball cables for phone and TV to wall mounts long before regular stores carried them.
> 
> So, went to RS. Bought the combiner/splitter there. Ordered a couple extra short coax cable lengths from Monoprice and a regular splitter. Also bought a "right-angle" coax connector that allows you to hook up the coax cable almost flush to the wall without putting a sharp bend in the cable when you push furniture against it. RS is the only place, over the years, I have found that type of fitting.
> 
> Well - hooked everything up - did a scan on the Vizio panel. It found the one analoge channel from the DTA and all the digital channels I had received with a direct connection. HOWEVER - all the channels I tried to tune thru the DTA had lots of interference. The digital channels were clear. While connected, no interference was caused back down the line to the other outlets or affected the internet service. Since the whole idea was to watch the channels like CNN via the DTA, I disconnected everything and now just feed the DTA signal into the coax on the panel. This panel is in a bedrm that isn't used full time. I'm not going to bother getting the A/B switch because you'd have to get up to work it.
> 
> IF I had known all this before we bought the panel, I would have tried finding one with 2 coax inputs - assuming it wasn't a whole lot more expensive. Of course another fix would be for Comcast to come out w. a DTA that has composite outputs.



If it is inevitable that Comcast will start scrambling ALL channels as a result of the recent ruling by the FCC then hopefully that will mean they will be required to introduce a type of DTA that can output HD signals. That would make a new "scramble all" policy an improvement for the many DTA users like yourself who are actually connecting them to HD TVs instead of the old analog TVs they were originally intended for.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_50#post_23068281
> 
> 
> If it is inevitable that Comcast will start scrambling ALL channels as a result of the recent ruling by the FCC then hopefully that will mean they will be required to introduce a type of DTA that can output HD signals. That would make a new "scramble all" policy an improvement for the many DTA users like yourself who are actually connecting them to HD TVs instead of the old analog TVs they were originally intended for.


Right now if you have limited basic you can get an HD STB for 2.50 a month or a cable Card for free (after discount). What would be the reason to get DTA HD instead of a full STB HD ?


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23069537
> 
> 
> Right now if you have limited basic you can get an HD STB for 2.50 a month or a cable Card for free (after discount). What would be the reason to get DTA HD instead of a full STB HD ?


My account has HSI, a 3400 DVR and the "lowest" package that contains CNN, Com Central, and other "low level" channels. A couple weeks ago, When I asked the cost of a simple "HD box", like you describe, I was quoted almost $10. (Might have been $9.95). It isn't all that important as that panel probably doesn't run up 200 hours of viewing a year.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_50#post_23069824
> 
> 
> My account has HSI, a 3400 DVR and the "lowest" package that contains CNN, Com Central, and other "low level" channels. A couple weeks ago, When I asked the cost of a simple "HD box", like you describe, I was quoted almost $10. (Might have been $9.95). It isn't all that important as that panel probably doesn't run up 200 hours of viewing a year.


I had the naming wrong, I meant "Limited Basic" which is local broadcast + KQED-HD which are not currently encrypted. I was just responding to Persil about Comcast scrambling more channel.


Yes once you have something like CNN it is already not part of "Limited Basic" any more and it is already encrypted and they start charging for the STB HD at $9.95 and if you want the DVR service then that is $15.


----------



## dlou99

This is interesting. According to my scan yesterday, Comcast just rearranged the physical channel layout and finally moved a bunch of digital stations into the old local analog frequencies.


----------



## DAP

I can confirm this has happened in 95127. The changes are extensive enough that I will have to rescan all channels for MythTV. For instance 7.1 (ABC HD) has been moved along with most of the SD channels.


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23088281
> 
> 
> I can confirm this has happened in 95127. The changes are extensive enough that I will have to rescan all channels for MythTV. For instance 7.1 (ABC HD) has been moved along with most of the SD channels.


Same in Santa Clara 95050. Had to re-scan all the channels, and still not sure where everything is.


----------



## wintertime

Well, that was tedious, but at least Comcast doesn't make wholesale QAM changes very often.


I had extra (blank) copies of 7.1 KGO and I think 20.5 KOFY that I had to set to Skip so that punching in the number or using Channel Up/Down would work.


Is it just my tuner, or does everyone end up with a whole bunch of scanned channels that have nothing on them?


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wintertime*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23089955
> 
> 
> I had extra (blank) copies of 7.1 KGO and I think 20.5 KOFY that I had to set to Skip so that punching in the number or using Channel Up/Down would work.
> 
> 
> Is it just my tuner, or does everyone end up with a whole bunch of scanned channels that have nothing on them?



I had some channel show up multiple times as well.


That doesn't bother me nearly as much as the missing PSIP for KKPX, KRCB and the KQED sub-channels. That is really annoying.


----------



## wintertime

Hmmm, yeah, you're right about the missing PSIPs. I am getting it for KQED Life on 9.6. And KQED Kids on 12.7 is kind of weird; it's showing the rating, but nothing else.


BTW, KRCB is new to the QAM lineup, unless somehow I missed it previously.


----------



## DAP


Comcast Channel List Frequency Order.ods.zip 35k .zip file


I have attached a spreadsheet I created for the 95127 area code that contains the channel mappings. It shows all of the channels, and flags those that are in clear QAM, and those that are in HD


Columns A-G were obtained from an HDHomeRun channel scan

H-I were extracted from the comcast stream using scte65scan

J-Q were extracted from a Schedules Direct channel list (this was necessary to obtain the XMLID needed by MythTV)


As a side note, it is interesting that this forum allows direct posting of Microsoft Office format documents, but blocks Open Document formats. I was required to zip the file before I could upload it.


----------



## marswill

Great Job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jasonander

I had to replace my old Denon receiver this weekend because my old one died, and so I'm trying to figure out if this is a factor of me not setting up my replacement receiver (also a Denon) properly, and issue with my new receiver, or if it's a problem with KGOTV (Channel 707 on Comcast). I noticed on tonight's Dancing with the Stars, with my receiver set in "Dolby Digital" mode, the rear speakers had no audio, and I used to remember the show used to have a good surround sound experience. I experimented watching other HD shows from other networks and premium channels, and they all seemed to be fine in this mode with sound coming from the rear speakers as usual. So, did anybody else notice this as well? I just wanted to check here before reporting to KGO, just in case it's an issue with my new receiver. The only way I could get audio from the rear speakers during this show was to set the mode to Multi-Channel Stereo, which just seemed to clone the front stereo channels to be on the rear speakers, which didn't sound right. The source is a Tivo Series 3 DVR with audio output set to Dolby Digital via HDMI.


----------



## Elias1

KGO's surround mix has been terrible for quite some time now. They haven't responded to any of my complaints. They seem to be routing all the audio through the center channel on the program, but the commercials and station announcements are all full surround.


My similar post is here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14490#post_22446244


----------



## jasonander

Tonight's episode sounded fine, so hopefully this was just a temporary glitch from KGO. I was worried it was a problem with my new receiver, but at least now I know that's not the case.


----------



## tranle

Anybody in Mountain View / Sunnyvale / Cupertino with a cablecard device lost some channels recently ?

I have an HDHRprime with a cablecard and I have found with new channel changes that Comcast is not pushing the new channel lineup to my cablecard (or my HDHR is not pulling it down).

Just trying to figure if it is a generic Comcast problem not pushing the new lineup to my cablecard or it is a problem with the HDHR firmware / software.


Thanks.


----------



## jasonander




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23106229
> 
> 
> Anybody in Mountain View / Sunnyvale / Cupertino with a cablecard device lost some channels recently ?
> 
> I have an HDHRprime with a cablecard and I have found with new channel changes that Comcast is not pushing the new channel lineup to my cablecard (or my HDHR is not pulling it down).
> 
> Just trying to figure if it is a generic Comcast problem not pushing the new lineup to my cablecard or it is a problem with the HDHR firmware / software.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't noticed any problems in Sunnyvale with either of my TiVos.


----------



## btwyx

I just got a notification on my TiVo of a whole bunch of channels being deleted.


----------



## tranle

I had to call into Comcast support (chat) and they found out that somehow my cablecard was deactivated, so it was not getting the channel lineup update with the new frequencies, this was supposed to be pushed to the cablecard every 2mn. Once they reactivated the cablecard and ping it, I got back my channel lineup.


----------



## Derek87

anyone know where NBC got put to in the recent channel mixing by Comcast? (i'm in 95054) the other channels still seem to be where they were before... (i found KNTV, but not the HD version...)


this continually flipping and flopping really makes me think sometime that they want me to pay $10/mo for that HD STB, but i'll continue to soldier on for now ...


----------



## ldivinag

Anyone loosing the info for each programs in the guide?


All I see is like "New, HD" and nothing else about the program. I resetted my dvr and waited about an hour and it populated the guide but still no info for each program.


I woke to find a facebook friend saying the same thing. And her friend from colorado is saying that too...


Anyone else?


Im in fremont using the older motorola boxes...


----------



## spear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_50#post_23111445
> 
> 
> anyone know where NBC got put to in the recent channel mixing by Comcast? (i'm in 95054) the other channels still seem to be where they were before... (i found KNTV, but not the HD version...)
> 
> [...]



I am in 95054 and KNTV-DT is on 15.1 for me.


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700#post_23111445
> 
> 
> anyone know where NBC got put to in the recent channel mixing by Comcast? (i'm in 95054) the other channels still seem to be where they were before... (i found KNTV, but not the HD version...)
> 
> 
> this continually flipping and flopping really makes me think sometime that they want me to pay $10/mo for that HD STB, but i'll continue to soldier on for now ...



I'm in 94022 and for the last couple of weeks, I've had to rescan the channels on my EyeTV tuner just about every day to stay current. I keep losing KNTV and KQED but occasionally others as well. I'm beginning to wonder if they are now using a technology that automatically switches the channels around to make maximum use of their bandwidth. It's hard to imagine why they would be doing this switching deliberately, so often.


----------



## wintertime

*Comcast Watchathon*


For those who don't already know, Comcast is offering a whole bunch of TV shows OnDemand from now until Sunday. They're available even to people who don't have subscriptions to the originating channels, such as HBO, Showtime, and Starz. It's a great opportunity to get caught up on Game of Thrones before the season 3 premiere next Sunday. Also Downton Abbey, Dexter, The Walking Dead, Mad Men, The Wire, etc. There are also a few network shows, including Grimm and Elementary.


Unfortunately, not all of the participating shows are available on the TV; for some, you have to watch them online.


More info here:

Comcast Watchathon


----------



## Keenan

I wish Comcast would sign up with the Netflix Open Connect program so we could get the best quality streaming Netflix has to offer without having to use a third party DNS provider like Unblock-us to view the SuperHD content. As it stands right now, Comcast subscribers are blocked from getting the best quality encodes from Netflix.


----------



## NeilPeart

I'm fascinated by your post. I currently use Google for my DNS - is that all I would have to change to playback Netflix in SuperHD? Which players support this output? Are all HD streams offered with the SuperHD bit-rate?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeilPeart*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23123708
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated by your post. I currently use Google for my DNS - is that all I would have to change to playback Netflix in SuperHD? Which players support this output? Are all HD streams offered with the SuperHD bit-rate?


Using that DNS service in the beginning was a bit buggy but it seems to be pretty reliable now. I use both a WD TV Live streaming media player and a Sony PS3 to view the SuperHD content, I have them both set to the Unblock.us DNS address.


Not all content is available in SuperHD but if you see the HD logo now there's a good chance there will be a SuperHD encode available when you switch the DNS. SuperHD encodes will have a logo like below:

 


Check this thread here , it's become rather lengthy but the first post appears to have the basics and there are several prolific posters there who have done a fair amount of research and testing of different devices.


I watched this film over the weekend using the SuperHD-enabled DNS service and while obviously a lot depends on the original master it was outstanding in the video department, there were many scenes where I seriously doubt I could have picked between Blu-ray and online streaming as the source, it was that good. Not all are that good though, it varies and there's another thread in that same forum that discusses quality. On the whole though, the SuperHD encodes are better than what we can get via Comcast/Netflix. I believe they are two different SuperHD encodes with 5800kb/s being the highest versus the 3800kb/s we can get through Comcast. AVS member *michaeltscott* is extremely knowledgeable on that subject, if you read his posts in that thread you'll be well versed on the whole Open Connect/SuperHD subject.


You get a week free trial from Unblock.us and then I believe it's $5 per month thereafter. You can also view Netflix content available in other countries also as other services like the BBC player in the UK. I have been happy with the service so far although I wish Comcast would just go with the Open Connect initiative from Netflix. A main issue there of course is that enabling subscribers to view high quality content from a vendor other than Comcast is not going to be in their best interest, in the end I have no doubt they will eventually go with Open Connect and we wont need DNS diverters like Unblock.us. The use of the Unblock addresses has been 100% transparent by the way, no noticeable issues with either component.


----------



## NeilPeart

Thanks for the info, Kennan. I signed up for their free trial so I'll see how it fares.


----------



## mikemelinda2000

What happened to the post about the Comcast DVR clock being 4 minutes off? I got it in an email but when I come here to look it is gone?


----------



## levibluewa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_100#post_23111445
> 
> 
> anyone know where NBC got put to in the recent channel mixing by Comcast? (i'm in 95054) the other channels still seem to be where they were before... (i found KNTV, but not the HD version...)
> 
> 
> this continually flipping and flopping really makes me think sometime that they want me to pay $10/mo for that HD STB, but i'll continue to soldier on for now ...



Derek...I think they want everyone to pay $10 a month for an HD BOX. Pardon me for loitering in the Bay Area forum, but I'm curious to know if Comcasts antics are nationwide. I'm to your N in the Seattle area. I'm also one of those "limited basic cable" subscribers WITHOUT a BOX. I've also come to the conclusion that BOX is Comcast's favorite topic of discussion. It's impossible for any of us to go on living if we don't have a BOX. Last week another round of the Comcast shuffle and we lost the TV GUIDE CHANNEL (64.13) and WEATHERSCAN (80.215). .. both SD channels. They took away WEATHERSCAN which provided 24/7 local weather and gave us the WEATHER CHANNEL HD (65.70) with NO local forecast info. It seems they're too cheap to purchase an Intellistar2HD...it appears from youtube that they've been available since 2010. After posting my displeasure on Facebook I received a phone call from a "senior executive" who told me I needed a BOX. I got slightly irritated and told her I was shocked that no one working for Comcast knows what they're putting out. Ever hear of a digital tuner I asked...blah, blah, blah, back to the BOX. I told her a friend has a BOX and doesn't get the channel either. She calls back a day later and informs me that Weatherscan has always been part of the "digital preferred" package and that if I have been receiving it it was in error. Yeah, an error that goes back to 2005.


Did they encrypt WeatherScan down in your area as well? Thanks in advance.


Bruce


They also added the following channels in HD...Discovery, QVC, HSN, HALLMARK, UNIVISION, and CSPAN1.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *levibluewa*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_50#post_23139092
> 
> 
> Derek...I think they want everyone to pay $10 a month for an HD BOX. Pardon me for loitering in the Bay Area forum, but I'm curious to know if Comcasts antics are nationwide. I'm to your N in the Seattle area. I'm also one of those "limited basic cable" subscribers WITHOUT a BOX.....


I am also one of those people sticking with 'limited basic', But for me the 'HD BOX' only cost $2.50 (I have 2 those) and they do not charge me for the CableCard (I only have 1), so check the price at your local office.

And with the new HDHomerun firmware it can be used as DLNA server and some TV can use it to watch tv, there is a discussion group on the Sillicondust forum about which one currently work.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23143986
> 
> 
> I am also one of those people sticking with 'limited basic', *But for me the 'HD BOX' only cost $2.50* (I have 2 those) and they do not charge me for the CableCard (I only have 1), so check the price at your local office.



Correct, & this is the way CC does it in the majority of their service areas - also, I assume you are NOT paying the $10 HD tech fee, either.

But to emphasize - this is ONLY good for limited basic subs, & NOT valid for any higher TV tiers, such as Digital Economy, Expanded Basic, etc.

Once you go above the limited basic tier, then you get hit with all the regular HD/full box fees...


----------



## c3

Instead of paying $10/month for the HD STB, you may want to consider a used TiVo HD with lifetime service for around $300 from eBay. You should get a $2.50/month credit as well.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23143986
> 
> 
> I am also one of those people sticking with 'limited basic', But for me the 'HD BOX' only cost $2.50 (I have 2 those) and they do not charge me for the CableCard (I only have 1), so check the price at your local office.
> 
> And with the new HDHomerun firmware it can be used as DLNA server and some TV can use it to watch tv, there is a discussion group on the Sillicondust forum about which one currently work.


I updated the FW on my Prime last night and it works on the PS3, I can view all the channels I subscribe to, but it's not very useful as there is no guide and no application to record anything, plus with 2 TiVos and a WMC setup utilizing the Prime I already have more than enough sources for TV viewing and recording. I'm sure it may be useful to those with different needs though. Just the fact that it works is nice, at least the folks at SD keep improving and expanding the capability of their product which is more than many companies do today.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23144505
> 
> 
> Instead of paying $10/month for the HD STB, you may want to consider a used TiVo HD with lifetime service for around $300 from eBay. You should get a $2.50/month credit as well.


...and you'll pay ~$4/mo. to PG&E to feed the TiVo vampire.


----------



## dlou99

Interestingly, Comcast has started transmitting HD info on the channel tables that are used by DTA's. I wonder if that means they're planning on DTA's with HD output?


(For those that don't know, STB's and CableCard devices get their channel tables and encryption keys over an out-of-band frequency while DTA's get them in-band)


In case anyone is still using it, this new HD channel info has also uncovered a bug with scte65scan.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_100#post_23146413
> 
> 
> Interestingly, Comcast has started transmitting HD info on the channel tables that are used by DTA's. I wonder if that means they're planning on DTA's with HD output?
> 
> 
> (For those that don't know, STB's and CableCard devices get their channel tables and encryption keys over an out-of-band frequency while DTA's get them in-band)
> 
> 
> In case anyone is still using it, this new HD channel info has also uncovered a bug with scte65scan.



I am one of those that still uses SCTE65scan.

I can confirm that something screwy is going on. I just ran it and got the following:
Code:


Code:


[CODE]$ ./scte65scan -n 3 -m QAM256 -t 177000000 -V -1 > ChannelList.csv
tuning 177000000hz.locked...PID 0x1ffc found
Collecting data (may take up to 2 minutes)
PID 0x1ffc found
Collecting data (may take up to 2 minutes)
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
System Time Table thinks it is Sun Mar 31 15:11:11 2013
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
System Time Table thinks it is Sun Mar 31 15:11:41 2013
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
System Time Table thinks it is Sun Mar 31 15:12:11 2013
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 153
WARNING: Unknown S-VCT descriptor/len 0x4e 157
System Time Table thinks it is Sun Mar 31 15:12:41 2013

[/CODE]


Plus a bunch of unnamed channels in the 3000 range.


Do you know if a newer version of scte65can is available?


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23148559
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if a newer version of scte65can is available?



I already fixed the bug, so there will be one as soon as I dig out my old Sourceforge password and remember how to do release tags in SVN (does anybody still use that anymore?). It'll probably be later this week. If you need it sooner, I can PM you the patches.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23149830
> 
> 
> I already fixed the bug, so there will be one as soon as I dig out my old Sourceforge password and remember how to do release tags in SVN (does anybody still use that anymore?). It'll probably be later this week. If you need it sooner, I can PM you the patches.



OK, I just tagged and uploaded release-0.3 to Sourceforge. Let me know if there are any problems.

http://scte65scan.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Brian Conrad

Thanks. I had the old one and found it useful so will try the new one and will build from source for Ubuntu.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_100#post_23162614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlou99*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23149830
> 
> 
> I already fixed the bug, so there will be one as soon as I dig out my old Sourceforge password and remember how to do release tags in SVN (does anybody still use that anymore?). It'll probably be later this week. If you need it sooner, I can PM you the patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I just tagged and uploaded release-0.3 to Sourceforge. Let me know if there are any problems.
> 
> http://scte65scan.sourceforge.net/
Click to expand...


The only executable I see is an "exe" file. Windows executable don't do me much good on Linux. Is there a linux executable somewhere that I did not see?


----------



## NoReDist




> Quote:
> http://scte65scan.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Is there a linux executable somewhere that I did not see?



If you go to the 'Downloads' link on the right of the page that he links above (or the main 'Summary' page, then 'Files'), you should see the .3 version in both .zip and .tgz

You'll need to unzip, config and compile for your distro after that.


While I have the mike, THANKS MUCH DLOU for this handy tool through the years!!! I know a lot who benefit from it.... hope your downloads reflect that. Thanks again and thanks for the update!

/Matt


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23143986
> 
> 
> I am also one of those people sticking with 'limited basic', But for me the 'HD BOX' only cost $2.50 (I have 2 those) and they do not charge me for the CableCard (I only have 1), so check the price at your local office.
> 
> And with the new HDHomerun firmware it can be used as DLNA server and some TV can use it to watch tv, there is a discussion group on the Sillicondust forum about which one currently work.



thank you to everyone for their helpful comments and feedback on this issue. i am not interested in anything beyond the local channels as we don't watch much tv these days, so $2.50/mo might be something i would consider as my time chasing channels every few months is probably worth more










if it weren't for the sharing of the info on this forum (eg, telling me 15.1 is the new home to KNTV), i probably would be paying comcast $2.50 by now...


or course, Hulu is still and option, but i actual like the local news.


my other options it explore those window mounted antennas i have seen at costco. i have a complicated way to potentially implement this (our main TV viewing room has no antenna and we live in a town home), but that may be my long term solution if it works.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NoReDist*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_100#post_23168854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> http://scte65scan.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Is there a linux executable somewhere that I did not see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the 'Downloads' link on the right of the page that he links above (or the main 'Summary' page, then 'Files'), you should see the .3 version in both .zip and .tgz
> 
> You'll need to unzip, config and compile for your distro after that.
> 
> 
> While I have the mike, THANKS MUCH DLOU for this handy tool through the years!!! I know a lot who benefit from it.... hope your downloads reflect that. Thanks again and thanks for the update!
> 
> /Matt
Click to expand...


Everyone always assumes that since I run linux, I must know how to compile code. I don't.


I did a google search and the first link suggests

./configure

make

make install.


This is what I remember of how to do it, but...


The zip file contains no source files, and only the window executable (be nice if this were mentioned somewhere).

The tgz file contains source files & make files, but I don't see a "configure" script. Is this missing? not necessary?


The README file says how to use the program, but not compile the program.


"make" seems to compile the program, but "make install" gets me: "make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop"


Assuming I compiled it correctly, running the command with the options I had previously used fails with "invalid option -- 'm'. Looks like the 'm' option s now part of the 't' option.
Code:


Code:


[CODE]$ ./scte65scan -n 3 -m QAM256 -t 177000000 -V -1 > ChannelList.csv
./scte65scan: invalid option -- 'm'
Desc:  In-band scan for SCTE-65 tables
Usage: ./scte65scan [OPTION]... [FILE]...
        FILE    dvb-apps style initial tuning file(s)
        -A N    use DVB /dev/dvb/adapterN/ (default N=0)
        -D N    use DVB /dev/dvb/adapter?/demuxN (default N=0)
        -F N    use DVB /dev/dvb/adapter?/frontendN (default N=0)
        -i f    input ts packets from file f ('-' for stdin)
        -t f,m  scan at (f)hertz, m={QAM64,8VSB,etc} modulation (default=QAM256)
        -s N    N second timeouts (default N=5)
        -V N    only output VCT_ID=N or -1 for all (default N=-1)
        -n N    name: 0=no output, 1=Vchannel#, 2=callsign, 3=both (default N=3)
        -k      keep going (scan all freqs for all SCTE-65 tables, not just 1st)
        -p      also scan for ATSC PSIP data
        -f N    output format. Myth scripts, specify sourceid by adding a comma
                e.g. '-f 4,3' for Myth update, sourceid=3 (default sourceid=1)
                                0=generic text table (default)
                                1=szap style channels.conf
                                2=CSV (Comma Separated Values)
                                3=MythTV SQL install script
                                4=MythTV SQL update script
                                5=initial tuning file (use this for PSIP scan)
        -v/q    verbose/quiet (repeat for more)
        -h      display this help

[/CODE]


Deleting the 'm' option since it claims that the default is what I want anyway, it seems to be working.


I have no idea if I have done this right.


edit: I must have done something right, because it worked.

Thank you.


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DAP*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14730#post_23170638
> 
> 
> The README file says how to use the program, but not compile the program.
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CODE]$ ./scte65scan -n 3 -m QAM256 -t 177000000 -V -1 > ChannelList.csv
> ./scte65scan: invalid option -- 'm'
> 
> [/CODE]



Actually, the compile instructions are in the file called "INSTALL". Yeah, that doesn't make sense but that's the traditional place to put it and I didn't want to break with tradition.


Also, -m is not a standalone option but is part of -t. The correct invocation would be "./scte65scan -t 177000000,QAM256 -f 2 > foo.csv". I know, it's a bit confusing but I was trying to pack as much as I could in an 80x24 screen without making things too unreadable. More detailed instructions are supposed to be on the MythTV wiki but I haven't really been monitoring it.


----------



## John Mace

I'm in the South Bay, and recently my DVR is dropping series programs. For over a week, my DVR has not recognized my series program for the PBS News Hour (which I have had "forever" in my DVR).


Now, it's doing the same thing with the local news. Again, had it as a series program "forever".


I tried deleting the series program and then programing it in again, but no go.


Anyone know the solution? I haven' t tried a power reset, just because it takes a full 2 days to get all the scheduling back and it's such a PITA.


----------



## Derek87

anyone have pixelation issues last night for the NCAA Men's basketball championship? only got to watch the last few moments after putting the baby to bed, but saw lots of break up. checked other channels and didn't see any such problems.


----------



## bobby94928

I've seen that over several games on Comcast in Rohnert Park. I also have OTA and Dish and didn't see it there at all......


----------



## mikemelinda2000

In Albany it was especially bad around the the score/clock overlay. No problems at all OTA.


----------



## greeno

Has anyone noticed pixelation regularly during ncis on 705? I'm in Livermore using an hd DVR.

Best,

Jeff


----------



## spear

See the previous posts. Same channel. It was still bad tonight.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Pixelation is the bugaboo of MPEG-2. Comcast needs to be MPEG-4 which would save bandwidth, avoid pixelation but of course require upgrading LOTS of DVRs and STB. I think the more recent boxes can support MP4 for when they move to it. U-Verse has MP4 as well as the satellite folks. Pixelation which I believe is called "quadpelling" is reducing the image from 1 pixel to a block of 4 because too much information needs to be packed in a frame due to fast motion. MPEG-4 does tricks like moving similar shaped images over a pixel or two rather than a re-encode.


Of course there other codecs that might appeal to telecom execs such as the VP8 that Google has made open source. Hey, no license to pay for. They have to watch any patent spats over that and MPEG-LA. Similarly your local all digital movie theater uses open source JPEG-2000 for digital movie encoding. No royalties to pay.


----------



## schoolyard

It was horrible


----------



## Keenan

Saw this in a post over at DSL Reports,

Encryption of Limited Basic Services 


DSLR posting,

Comcast Begins to Connect to Boxee's Cloud DVR

MSO Starts Limited Offer of E-DTAs That Let Boxee's New Video Device Access an Encrypted Form of Comcast's Basic TV Tier 


Thanks to *dishrich* for the original DSLR posting.


----------



## Keenan

KPIX picture quality has been discussed here recently and I've noticed it as well. The below images are screen caps from a TiVo transfer/decrypt program that shows the file size and average bitrate for each program recorded. Last Friday I decided to record both the OTA signal and the Comcast signal for 2 shows airing on KPIX. KPIX is the only major net I can receive reliably with my OTA antenna. KBCW is another local channel I can get and I will try to record both OTA and cable sometime this week.


If you note in the below images, the top 2 listings for each show are the 2 different feeds for the same program and the file size and average bitrate varies dramatically between the OTA feed and the Comcast feed.

 

 


I can't receive KNTV OTA but I'm curious if it has also been compressed(?) by Comcast as the 720p channels - KGO and FOX - seem unaffected as their file sizes/bitrates appear to be consistent for the last couple of months - I have a lot of unwatched ABC programs sitting on the DVR. But I can't be certain of that as I cannot receive either station OTA.


I'm not sure if this apparent compression is on purpose or not, not enough data for one thing, but what ever is happening the resulting quality is terrible with lots of movement blur and pixelating images. To be frank, a comparable download of one of these shows from an illegal file sharing site has better perceived quality than what Comcast is providing, they must be using an OTA feed as their source.










Also, from looking at those images above it looks, and I'm only guessing, that a change occurred around the first part of April as the file sizes and bitrates are considerably larger for the Blue Bloods previously.


----------



## ffjxc

You are not kidding. What is up with the picture quality of KPIX. KPIX, 705, is almost unwatchable. The blurring is constant and we've only recently began noticing it here in Oakland. Can't imagine Comcast playing games with the number 1 rated prime time network while their KNTV, 703, fights to get out of the cellar.


Does anyone know if Comcast is working on the issue?


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffjxc*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23208734
> 
> 
> You are not kidding. What is up with the picture quality of KPIX. KPIX, 705, is almost unwatchable. The blurring is constant and we've only recently began noticing it here in Oakland. Can't imagine Comcast playing games with the number 1 rated prime time network while their KNTV, 703, fights to get out of the cellar.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Comcast is working on the issue?



Agreed... it's getting worse, not better. It's really close to not watchable. some shows seemed worse like Rules of Engagement was terrible. 2 Broke girls however seemed ok.

... [edit]

just saw keenan's post above. the issue is clearly with comcast.


I think it's a good idea to let KPIX engineering know there's an issue with comcast delivery of their content. they won't be happy. I'll email them and include a link to keenan's post. thanks for posting this.


Best,

jeff


----------



## greeno

first email sent to KPIX engineering department... and it bounced. ugh, time to try and reach someone in engineering.


----------



## greeno

tried to log the issue with comcast, and hopefully direct someone to keenan's post. first level CSR (sounded american) transfers me to another CSR who's in the phillipines. I got put on hold so long I gave up.


Left a message for KPIX engineering. think I'll hear back?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23209789
> 
> 
> first email sent to KPIX engineering department... and it bounced. ugh, time to try and reach someone in engineering.



Did you send it to the address for engineering noted below? I've sent emails to KPIX before and have received zero responses, hopefully they respond this time. I'm going to try calling the front desk and maybe the news tip line later, sometimes you have to take a rather circuitous route to get to the people that can effect any change.


Calling Comcast is very likely a huge waste of time, unless we can get to someone in the local executive offices, I wouldn't even bother with customer service.


Code:


Code:


[CODE]Email Us:
News Assignment Desk: [email protected]
News Director – Dan Rosenheim: [email protected]
Internet / Digital Media Director – Jim Parker: [email protected]
President/GM – Bruno Cohen: [email protected]
Interim Director of Engineering – Sean Torbett: [email protected]
Programming – Tom Spitz: [email protected]
Public Affairs – Rosemary Roach: [email protected]
Communications Director – Akilah Bolden Monifa: [email protected]
Sales – Chris Flynn: [email protected]


Call Us:
News Tip Line: 415-765-8717
Front Desk: 415-362-5550
Consumer Watch: (888) 5-HELPS-U / 888-543-5778
Eye on the Bay: (415) 765-8941
Job Hotline: (415) 765-8609
Comment Line: (415) 765-8622
Daily Program Listing: (415) 765-8952
Public Service Announcements: (415) 362-5550 ext. 3012
Personal Appearances: (415) 362-5550 ext. 3013

[/CODE]


I'm recording a few shows on KBCW as their signal also comes from the same broadcast studio as KPIX to see if the low bitrates show up there as well. A couple of talk shows so it may not reflect much difference, I'll try to do a couple prime time dramas tonight.


----------



## greeno

Hi Keenan, I did email the interim dir. of engineering. when I looked first thing this a.m. at their contact page, there was a different name listed as director of engineering (not interim). when the email bounced and I called the front desk, I mentioned that my email had bounced. the lady asked who i emailed and when I told her, she said he's no longer with the company. I looked back at this contact page in a while and it was updated as you posted. I re-emailed Sean Torbett and cc'd the president/GM.


I'm tempted to try and call back again. phone calls to Sean Torbett seem to just go to voice mail.


I did chat with comcast (gave up with calling since I always seem to get a CSR in the phillipines - no joke). and posted the link to your post. I asked them to promise to pass it up the management chain. I'm not optimistic, but it can't hurt.


I can't help but feel that KPIX has to care if comcast is butchering the channel. If they don't care, maybe an email to CBS corporate is in line... It's been awhile since I've been this fired up on a topic ;-)


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23211341
> 
> 
> Hi Keenan, I did email the interim dir. of engineering. when I looked first thing this a.m. at their contact page, there was a different name listed as director of engineering (not interim). when the email bounced and I called the front desk, I mentioned that my email had bounced. the lady asked who i emailed and when I told her, she said he's no longer with the company. I looked back at this contact page in a while and it was updated as you posted. I re-emailed Sean Torbett and cc'd the president/GM.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to try and call back again. phone calls to Sean Torbett seem to just go to voice mail.
> 
> 
> I did chat with comcast (gave up with calling since I always seem to get a CSR in the phillipines - no joke). and posted the link to your post. I asked them to promise to pass it up the management chain. I'm not optimistic, but it can't hurt.
> 
> 
> I can't help but feel that KPIX has to care if comcast is butchering the channel. If they don't care, maybe an email to CBS corporate is in line... It's been awhile since I've been this fired up on a topic ;-)
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


Maybe the fact that the first D of E you emailed is no longer there a sign that they found out there was something wrong with the Comcast signal and fired him. Yeah, a stretch to be sure.










I think they do care, but not to the extent one would think. In the past various responses have been along the lines of once Comcast gets the signal they really have no control over the quality, plus they get paid for the signal whether it's good or bad.


At this point I have to believe that Comcast has something in their equipment set wrong and it will eventually be corrected, the alternative is simply not acceptable.


Is there anyone here that can record both OTA and Comcast for KNTV? I'm curious whether that 1080i signal has also shown signs of additional compression. KQED would be another one to try, I'm recording KBCW tonight, but as that station is in the same control room as KPIX it may not be a good indicator.


----------



## greeno

bingo! I got through to comcast executive complaint department. I filed a report with a lady and I'll hear back no later than noon tomorrow. I told her that CBS HD as delivered by comcast is pixelated and nearly unwatchable. I also said that a member of avsforum.com had hard evidence of what's going on (reduced bitrate for prime time programming). She didn't want the link but said the follow-up will want it.


Here's the info if others want to call (they're now closed for the day):


They can be reached at: 215-665-1700


They are listed as:

Comcast

One Comcast Center

Philadelphia PA 19103

(215) 665-1700


[email protected]


I got it by a google search of "comcast complaint" and it was the second or third hit. apparently this line is not just restricted to HSI, as they took my info.


Best,

jeff


----------



## greeno

and I just got this from the engineering guy at KPIX. Maybe we're on to resolution?


> Quote:
> Greetings Jeff.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up and providing the link to the AVS forum on this issue. I have an engineering contact at the main headend at Sutro and asked him about the problems you’ve detailed and they actually happened to know about it. There appears to be a problem with one of the ports (the one used for KPIX) on their VRM and will be working on it tonight/early morning tomorrow.
> 
> 
> If after that time you still see issues with our signal please do not hesitate to bring it to my attention.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sean Torbett
> 
> 
> Chief Engineer
> 
> KPIX 5/KBCW
> 
> 855 Battery Street
> 
> San Francisco CA 94111
> 
> T 415 765 8695
> 
> F 415 765 8665


----------



## ffjxc

Nice job. Thanks for running with this. Hope it gets resolved. Again thank you very much.


----------



## Keenan

Indeed, great job!


I guess we'll find out for sure with tomorrow night's programming.


----------



## greeno

I got a call back from Tracy at the Comcast Executive Complaint department. She asked for the email I received from the dir. of engineering for KPIX as well as the email I sent him. She claims she'll send it along to the appropriate people in operations/engineering. We also talked about how difficult (actually impossible) it is to get useful info through CSR's to people who can address issues. Comcast is good at dealing with local signal outages. But this is more subtle and I got nowhere via the usual routes. I'll be interested to see what we get tonight on KPIX, assuming it's now fixed.


Best,

jeff


----------



## greeno

What did folks think about the pq of survivor or other CBS shows last night? I didn't notice any pixelation during it. I recorded criminal minds but didn't see it yet. Might it be fixed?

Best,

Jeff


----------



## Brian Conrad

That's the dated old MPEG-2 transport streams at work and compressed down to support two or three channels in the space of one. Ask the folks on U-Verse or the satellites if they see this pixelation. Those are using MPEG-4 which require less bandwidth but also have more techniques than MPEG-2 for encoding rapidly changes frames. Comcast might even be trying to decide if they are going to use MPEG-4 for IPTV or even VP8 which is open source and no patent royalties. The studios use JPEG-2000 for digital movies in theaters for the same reason.


I don't watch much on KPIX but I did notice my recording of this last Dr. Who episode on BBC America which had a lot action had a lot of quad pelling. I call it a "gritty look."


----------



## Keenan

I was only able to record 1 program OTA and cable last night and while it does show a change it's not really definitive as the cable size is still considerably smaller than the OTA signal.

 





Tonight I'll catch both PoI signals and a couple of the comedies. Prime time dramas that have some action in them are the best examples to use.



Besides fixing this video issue, it would really be nice if KPIX could fix their crappy DD 5.1 audio and use settings that would allow it to have at least a semblance of a dynamic range, KPIX audio is often uncomfortable to even listen to.


----------



## greeno

thank Keenan. I'll look forward to you recordings. It's an improvement it seems. Tracy at comcast executive complaint center will be out of the country for two weeks, but will move on this if there's still an issue when she returns.


Best,

jeff


----------



## ffjxc

I forced myself to watch Survivor last night and it seemed fine. No pixelation and picture quality was good. I'm hopeful they may have fixed it. Thanks greeno.


----------



## TPeterson

I looked at my recent KPIXDT recordings and saw that those of 4/14/13 had *video* bitrates of about 8.5 Mbps, according to TSReader Lite. Last night I recorded The Good Wife both OTA and from cable. The cable bitrate was back up to about 10.5 Mbps, which is about where it was lately before early April and which is why we're seeing less pixelation this week. However, the OTA video was a steady *17.50 Mbps*. So if you have OTA access you're clearly better off using that for CBS than going with cable (the opposite of the situations with KQED-HD and KQEH-DT, which have better cable video than their OTA counterparts).


----------



## c3

I checked a few 705 (KPIXDT) recordings from the past few days. The sizes are about 7GB/hour, which is about 16-17Mbps.


702, 703, and 709 are usually about 6GB/hour. 707 is usually about 4-4.5GB/hour.


----------



## greeno

Hrm... I'm assuming we're all fed by the same headend. I wonder why the differences between C3 and TPeterson's KPIX bitrates?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan

A couple of comparisons from last Friday. I'm not entirely convinced that the problem has been fixed. I haven't watched any of this content so I can't say how they look visually. It looks to me though that Comcast is still applying additional compression on the KPIX signal. I'm recording Hawaii Five-0 tonight to see how it compares.

 

 



Does anyone have some comparisons from KNTV? I'm curious to see if that 1080i channel is showing any signs of additional compression.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23232561
> 
> 
> Hrm... I'm assuming we're all fed by the same headend. I wonder why the differences between C3 and TPeterson's KPIX bitrates?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff



Different headends can have different frequency allocations. Martinez is serviced by two headends. I'm on the Danville headend.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23232561
> 
> 
> Hrm... I'm assuming we're all fed by the same headend. I wonder why the differences between C3 and TPeterson's KPIX bitrates?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


There may be no difference, actually. I was quoting the video bit rates; i.e., the bit rate of the actual video PID, not the overall bit rate of the channel. In my case that was just over 5 GB/hr exclusive of null packets. If C3's recordings of the same program include null packets he might see 6 or 7 GB/hr.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23232763
> 
> 
> It looks to me though that Comcast is still applying additional compression on the KPIX signal.


That was clearly true of my _The Good Wife_ recording comparison.


I'll do a KNTV comparison soon.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23237040
> 
> 
> That was clearly true of my _The Good Wife_ recording comparison.
> 
> 
> I'll do a KNTV comparison soon.


Thanks, hopefully they'll be very close and the KPIX issue is an anomaly.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23237015
> 
> 
> There may be no difference, actually. I was quoting the video bit rates; i.e., the bit rate of the actual video PID, not the overall bit rate of the channel. In my case that was just over 5 GB/hr exclusive of null packets. If C3's recordings of the same program include null packets he might see 6 or 7 GB/hr.



My numbers came from TiVo's info on hard drive usage. I don't really know the details.


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23237040
> 
> 
> That was clearly true of my _The Good Wife_ recording comparison.
> 
> 
> I'll do a KNTV comparison soon.



I didn't watch that program, but did tune in for a re-run of a show last night. During faster motion scenes, I was noting momentary pixelation. I think there's still something going on with KPIX. It's better, but not where it should be.


Best,

jeff


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23232763
> 
> 
> Does anyone have some comparisons from KNTV? I'm curious to see if that 1080i channel is showing any signs of additional compression.


Here are some statistics on today's _Days of our Lives_ (Hey, it was just the next-up NBC hour!







)
Code:


Code:


[CODE]Item                Comcast                OTA
video PID       13.6-14.4 Mbps       13.5-14.1 Mbps
File size         6,277,988             6,123,688

[/CODE]


Clearly, there's no signficant extra compression of the Comcast stream. In fact, given the finite accuracy of my measurements, I doubt that there's actually any difference between the two sources.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14760#post_23231897
> 
> 
> I looked at my recent KPIXDT recordings and saw that those of 4/14/13 had *video* bitrates of about 8.5 Mbps, according to TSReader Lite. Last night I recorded The Good Wife both OTA and from cable. The cable bitrate was back up to about 10.5 Mbps, which is about where it was lately before early April and which is why we're seeing less pixelation this week. However, the OTA video was a steady *17.50 Mbps*. So if you have OTA access you're clearly better off using that for CBS than going with cable (the opposite of the situations with KQED-HD and KQEH-DT, which have better cable video than their OTA counterparts).


Hmm...I noticed that recent Comcast recording of KQEDDT programs appeared to be smaller than previous ones so I did a cable v OTA test on today's broadcast of _Clifford the Big Red Dog_. I discovered that the days of better Comcast KQED than OTA KQED seem to be over.







TSReader showed the OTA video PID to be over 11 Mbps, while the Comcast one was about 9 Mbps.


----------



## ggeekffish

Has anyone noticed a huge number of NULL packets in the Comcast firewire stream starting around 4/16 or 4/17? I used to see file sizes around 5 - 6 GB/hour, but now that's up to about 16 GB/hour and it's all NULL packets. I've also had problems with MythTV getting a lock on the firewire signal because it doesn't get enough non-NULL packets before the timeout to actually get the lock.


- Has anyone else seen this? If so, has your version of Myth been able to cope with it? (I'm still running 0.24.1-5 on Fedora 14, but http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7205 hints that it's still broken in current versions.)


- If you haven't seen it, by any chance have you noticed the size of your recordings balloon by a factor of ~3?


Symptoms may include hit-and-miss recording, 0-byte recordings, an increase in firewire timeouts on recording attempts, and bloated recording sizes.


I'm down closer to San Jose, FWIW.


----------



## Elevate

Howdy folks! I'm looking to get an HDHomeRun Prime and would like to get locals only in HD - can I do this with limited basic or do I need to move up to one of the digital packages? I'm guessing I also need a cablecard now that the clearqam channels are going (gone?) away?


Unfortunately I live in area that gets few if any OTA stations - so Comcast is pretty much by only option for live TV in HD.


----------



## c3

Limited Basic works fine with CableCard and HD locals.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elevate*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23244636
> 
> 
> I'm guessing I also need a cablecard now that the clearqam channels are going (gone?) away?


Analog has gone away. Clear QAM has not. If you're going with the lowest Basic subscription, you don't need a Prime, the ordinary HD Homerun tuners work just fine for the HD locals.


----------



## Brian Conrad

And when OpenQAM goes away so will Comcast from this house. I might as well take advantage of a U-Verse promo at that and am considering it now just to have a lower bill. HDHR would be useless with U-Verse though as would my two other QAM tuners (one USB stick and one PC card). Maybe of us have monthly "entertainment" bills that are ridiculous and no way to fully utilize. Cutting the cable looks better and better every day. I watch more Netflix than anything else anymore. Where I live there is no OTA (blocked by hills).


----------



## Elevate

That's weird. I have limited basic on my account with internet, haven't used it since we moved - although I did at the old place.


I just threw a TV on and did a scan - it came back with zero channels. I thought the whole mess that Comcast has been communicating to people was that all channels were going to be encrypted.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/ 


Am I in an area that's already been encrypted? It sort of seems like it - or I'm getting filtered at the pole. I've only ever had the cable modem on this line, so I have not way to verify.


So if I am being encrypted can I still stick with the limited basic package and just get a cablecard for an HDHomeRun Prime?


----------



## greeno

did the TV you connected and scan have a QAM tuner in it? It should have picked up a number of stations, in particular the locals in HD plus their sub-channels. It's a few weeks since I used the TV in the back bedroom, but it's just a 2 year old LCD with a QAM and it got those channels. Might the difference be that I have more than just the basic package? I have digital preferred, 2 HD DVR's, 1 HD box.


Best,

jeff


----------



## dondon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elevate*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23246012
> 
> 
> That's weird. I have limited basic on my account with internet, haven't used it since we moved - although I did at the old place.
> 
> 
> I just threw a TV on and did a scan - it came back with zero channels. I thought the whole mess that Comcast has been communicating to people was that all channels were going to be encrypted.
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/
> 
> 
> Am I in an area that's already been encrypted? It sort of seems like it - or I'm getting filtered at the pole. I've only ever had the cable modem on this line, so I have not way to verify.
> 
> 
> So if I am being encrypted can I still stick with the limited basic package and just get a cablecard for an HDHomeRun Prime?



I have limited basic (analog) and am able to get the HD broadcast channels in clear QAM in Santa Clara. My guess is that either there is a faulty connection somewhere in your chain, or that you are being filtered at the pole. If you've always been on limited basic, it is possible there is a notch filter out there for when everything used to be analog and they were filtering out the expanded basic channels. I'm no expert, but I know they have moved the digital channels around a bit and it is possible they have moved channels in the frequency ranges where signal is filtered out.


I think there is discussion (much) earlier in the threads, but you can call/write them and complain and they should be able to roll a truck (without a cost to you). I think I remember reading that Comcast doesn't actually have a database of where those filters got installed, so they just leave them there until someone complains.


----------



## c3

If you don't have any Comcast STB or CableCard, it may be difficult to convince Comcast to come out and remove the filter. You may want to get a DTA (free) or rent a HD STB ($2.50/month) first and then tell Comcast that it does not work.


----------



## Elevate

Just had a technician out. He pulled a filter off and now I have a whole slew of Clear QAM channels. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Brian Conrad

They put a lot of the OpenQAM channels at frequencies that were filtered for other things. I also think their database are probably too decrepit to tell if someone still has a filter or not so they have to roll a truck which they want to avoid.


----------



## DAP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dondon*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14700_100#post_23246523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elevate*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23246012
> 
> 
> That's weird. I have limited basic on my account with internet, haven't used it since we moved - although I did at the old place.
> 
> 
> I just threw a TV on and did a scan - it came back with zero channels. I thought the whole mess that Comcast has been communicating to people was that all channels were going to be encrypted.
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/
> 
> 
> Am I in an area that's already been encrypted? It sort of seems like it - or I'm getting filtered at the pole. I've only ever had the cable modem on this line, so I have not way to verify.
> 
> 
> So if I am being encrypted can I still stick with the limited basic package and just get a cablecard for an HDHomeRun Prime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have limited basic (analog) and am able to get the HD broadcast channels in clear QAM in Santa Clara. My guess is that either there is a faulty connection somewhere in your chain, or that you are being filtered at the pole. If you've always been on limited basic, it is possible there is a notch filter out there for when everything used to be analog and they were filtering out the expanded basic channels. I'm no expert, but I know they have moved the digital channels around a bit and it is possible they have moved channels in the frequency ranges where signal is filtered out.
> 
> 
> I think there is discussion (much) earlier in the threads, but you can call/write them and complain and they should be able to roll a truck (without a cost to you). I think I remember reading that Comcast doesn't actually have a database of where those filters got installed, so they just leave them there until someone complains.
Click to expand...

The notch filter would not kill ALL of the clear QAM signals. If he does not get any, something else is wrong.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23252564
> 
> 
> They put a lot of the OpenQAM channels at frequencies that were filtered for other things. I also think their database are probably too decrepit to tell if someone still has a filter or not so they have to roll a truck which they want to avoid.


Had that happen here when I had just Limited Basic, the block filter for Expanded also blocked the frequency KBCW was on so I had them come out and remove it.


----------



## wintertime

For whatever reason, Comcast must have sent a software update to my (very basic) Motorola set-top box a few days ago. Now when I start to type in a channel number, it tells me what station is associated with that channel. For instance, when I type "167," I get, in order "XOD" (for Xfinity on Demand, channel 1), ION (channel 16), and then finally BBCW (BBC World News, channel 167).


I haven't noticed any other changes. Maybe I should check the menu for new items.


----------



## EX500

^ I've also noticed a change in my DCH70 channel display, so something did get updated.



But onto my real question:


Anyone having issues with KNTV 11.1 and its Cozi TV 11.2 subchannel over clear QAM on the Peninsula, specifically SM/Foster City?


For whatever reason, I've lost both KNTV and ION 65.1, and neither has been restored with a re-scan. Now that I think about it, Discovery (SD only) may be gone as well.


I've noticed in the past that the KNTV signal was weak and would disappear mid-day on some weekends, but would be fine by the time the evening came around.


Just checking before I play Comcast Phone Rep Roulette, where three different calls usually yields three different answers.



I don't watch much on NBC, but it would still be nice to have the HD version around. But by the time clear QAM disappears, so will my Comcast subscription.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23294576
> 
> 
> ^ I've also noticed a change in my DCH70 channel display, so something did get updated.
> 
> 
> 
> But onto my real question:
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with KNTV 11.1 and its Cozi TV 11.2 subchannel over clear QAM on the Peninsula, specifically SM/Foster City?
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, I've lost both KNTV and ION 65.1, and neither has been restored with a re-scan. Now that I think about it, Discovery (SD only) may be gone as well.
> 
> 
> I've noticed in the past that the KNTV signal was weak and would disappear mid-day on some weekends, but would be fine by the time the evening came around.
> 
> 
> Just checking before I play Comcast Phone Rep Roulette, where three different calls usually yields three different answers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch much on NBC, but it would still be nice to have the HD version around. But by the time clear QAM disappears, so will my Comcast subscription.



I've still got Cozi TV on 11.2 in clear QAM in Rohnert Park....


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23294576
> 
> 
> Anyone having issues with KNTV 11.1 and its Cozi TV 11.2 subchannel over clear QAM on the Peninsula, specifically SM/Foster City?


They're both still 5x5 along with KKPX all on rf channel 120 here just south of you.


----------



## wintertime

For what it's worth, I'm getting KNTV-HD on 10.1, KKPX-SD on 10.5, and Discovery-SD on 43.1 in Sunnyvale.


----------



## TPeterson

Wow! Over 2 weeks without a new post to this thread...what's up with that?


I just checked in here because it's apparent that Comcast is in the midst of a major channel shuffle on the San Mateo headend. Fair warning to QAM-tuner PVR folks.


----------



## Keenan

I noticed over at DSL Reports that some subscribers in east coast systems are actually getting letters notifying them of specific dates when their Limited Basic channels will be encrypted.


----------



## Brian Conrad

As I've said before when that happens it will "bye bye Comcast". Might as well have U-Verse or maybe no local channels which I almost NEVER watch. Local should also be an option not a mandate. You can usually get about anything important on the locals over the Internet anyway and usually on the station's sites.


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23360770
> 
> 
> Wow! Over 2 weeks without a new post to this thread...what's up with that?
> 
> 
> I just checked in here because it's apparent that Comcast is in the midst of a major channel shuffle on the San Mateo headend. Fair warning to QAM-tuner PVR folks.



Sorry folks, been too busy to check in or mess with the TV...


But yeah, Comcast has torched their PSIP mapping here on the mid-Peninsula again. And KNTV and KKPX have reappeared, albeit only in SD, not HD. Cozi is blocked even on my basic box. But this issue may be isolated to my drop...



If and when Clear QAM goes away, I'm going to have some decisions to make. I'm actually OK with cutting the cord, but wish my net connection was faster.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23360941
> 
> 
> I noticed over at DSL Reports that some subscribers in east coast systems are actually getting letters notifying them of specific dates when their Limited Basic channels will be encrypted.



It appears to be working its way west - our system in Springfield, IL got the encryption notice; it will be happening 6/25/13.

Also, our system just started getting HD-DTA's this month - of which I wrote a review on a couple weeks ago:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23372629
> 
> 
> It appears to be working its way west - our system in Springfield, IL got the encryption notice; it will be happening 6/25/13.
> 
> Also, our system just started getting HD-DTA's this month - of which I wrote a review on a couple weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review


Nice writeup on the HD-DTA, and thanks for the info on the encryption transition, telcodad has started a thread over there with the so far available dates/locations.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28332906-Report-notifications-of-Limited-Basic-tier-encryption-here


----------



## greeno

Hi guys,

I'm still not happy with KPIX... not as bad as when we first reported it, but not up to OTA quality... Do you guys that have recording for both concur?

Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23386355
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm still not happy with KPIX... not as bad as when we first reported it, but not up to OTA quality... Do you guys that have recording for both concur?
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


I haven't watched or recorded any CBS lately but I'll record a few shows tonight and see how they compare.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23386355
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm still not happy with KPIX... not as bad as when we first reported it, but not up to OTA quality... Do you guys that have recording for both concur?
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


I just did a quick check of the KPIX stream rates OTA and here on Comcast using an HDHR tuner and they appear to be essentially the same again (as they were many moons ago, but not in April as I reported before).


----------



## Keenan

I forgot to setup recordings last night, I'll do some tonight but per *TPeterson's* post above it appears they will be very similar.




In other news, noticed in a post over at DSLR that the Limited Basic encryption transition has reached the west coast.

Starting July 30, all Spokane cable TV subscribers getting Comcast’s limited basic channels will need free equipment to unscramble the signals.


----------



## TPeterson

I just did a less-quick test by recording a minute each of OTA and Comcast KPIX-DT. As back in April, the OTA sample had a video rate, per TSReader Lite, of 17.50 Mbps. The Comcast one was just under 16 Mbps--better than the measly 10-something of April, but not really equal to the stuff directly from KPIX.


----------



## c3

My latest bill includes a notice for various price changes -- mostly increases, of course.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14790#post_23386355
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm still not happy with KPIX... not as bad as when we first reported it, but not up to OTA quality... Do you guys that have recording for both concur?
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


This is what I got last night, the show I set to record at 10 didn't finish for some reason.

 



I really don't expect any high quality HD from Comcast anymore. Some of the content like HBO can have very nice looking image quality, but as a whole it's become fairly mediocre. I also have DIRECTV which I use for the MBLEI-HD package(which Comcast doesn't even offer) and it includes all the locals stations and I can say that KPIX on DIRECTV generally looks better than Comcast. Comcast picture quality is serviceable and not much more than that.


----------



## Grandude

I just fired up my old Comcast/Motorola HD box and it sat there for a half hour with a dl display and finally started working. I presume the dl meant it was downloading something?


Anyway I don't get channels 2, 4 and 5 but 7 and up are ok. On my box the channels are 702, 704, 705 etc.


I then switched my TV/PC monitor to the QAM input and the channels 2, 4 and 5 are missing there too.

higher channels all still there and working just fine. Something strange going on here. I am on the Healdsburg head end as I live in far north Santa Rosa next to Larkfield and actually not in Santa Rosa but mail address is Santa Rosa.


I guess I'll need to call Comcast but thought I would check here first.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23402904
> 
> 
> I just fired up my old Comcast/Motorola HD box and it sat there for a half hour with a dl display and finally started working. I presume the dl meant it was downloading something?



Affirmative. Any power cycle reloads the guide and menu. 30 to 45 minutes but often will operate in a limited manner like being able to tune channels.


----------



## tranle

I have noticed that it is now possible to enable/disable Closed Captioning from the setup menu. It used to be that you had to power down the STB and do it from maintenance menu.

Does anybody know if there is shortcut from the Comcast remote to do it ? This is so that I can put it in my Harmony remote.


Thanks.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23402904
> 
> 
> I just fired up my old Comcast/Motorola HD box and it sat there for a half hour with a dl display and finally started working. I presume the dl meant it was downloading something?
> 
> 
> Anyway I don't get channels 2, 4 and 5 but 7 and up are ok. On my box the channels are 702, 704, 705 etc.
> 
> 
> I then switched my TV/PC monitor to the QAM input and the channels 2, 4 and 5 are missing there too.
> 
> higher channels all still there and working just fine. Something strange going on here. I am on the Healdsburg head end as I live in far north Santa Rosa next to Larkfield and actually not in Santa Rosa but mail address is Santa Rosa.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll need to call Comcast but thought I would check here first.


Brian, if your headend is going through the same drill as mine, the reason that you're not seeing channels 2, 4, 5, & 7 on your QAM tuner is because Comcast has deleted the PSIP from those channels and you'll have to set your QAM tuner to the actual rf channels instead.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23405225
> 
> 
> I have noticed that it is now possible to enable/disable Closed Captioning from the setup menu. It used to be that you had to power down the STB and do it from maintenance menu.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is shortcut from the Comcast remote to do it ? This is so that I can put it in my Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I'd like the answer to this as well! I hope someone comes up with a way to program a button to do this the way we can program a button to do the 30 second skip.


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23405651
> 
> 
> Brian, if your headend is going through the same drill as mine, the reason that you're not seeing channels 2, 4, 5, & 7 on your QAM tuner is because Comcast has deleted the PSIP from those channels and you'll have to set your QAM tuner to the actual rf channels instead.


Thanks for the imput. Still not sure exactly what is happening but on my QAM tuner, I discovered that there was two channels 2.1/2.2. If I punched in 2.1 it came up with no pic or sound. If I punched in ch7 it tuned into channel 2.1 and it had pic and sound. Then I punched in 2.1 again and not pic/sound but if I tuned up with the remote it went to a blank 2.2 and punched up again and it went to 2.1 which worked.

Decided to run a scan again and all was back to normal. Only one 2.1/2.2.


On my HD Comcast/Motorola tuner the missing channel 2 reappeared after I left if powered off for a while. I guess it is all magic.










Still can't get my HDHomeRun tuner to find ch2 so will try looking for the actual rf channel to see if it finds it. Will be a moot point when they scramble all the local channels.







HDHomeRun is flaky anyway as it almost always says both tuners are in use when they really aren't Oh well!


----------



## Grandude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23403865
> 
> 
> Affirmative. Any power cycle reloads the guide and menu. 30 to 45 minutes but often will operate in a limited manner like being able to tune channels.


Thanks. Strange that it would take so long. Ch2 finally started working too after being powered off for a while.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23403865
> 
> 
> Affirmative. Any power cycle reloads the guide and menu. 30 to 45 minutes but often will operate in a limited manner like being able to tune channels.


And why I finally put the Comcast DVR on a UPS. I got very tired of have 1 second outage wipe out the guide.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23408914
> 
> 
> And why I finally put the Comcast DVR on a UPS. I got very tired of have 1 second outage wipe out the guide.


I have never understood why it takes much more than a day to completely update the guide. Comcast internet can transfer all the quantity of data needed to populate the guide in a few minutes.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23410237
> 
> 
> I have never understood why it takes much more than a day to completely update the guide. Comcast internet can transfer all the quantity of data needed to populate the guide in a few minutes.



Ah you are on to the answer, use of the box's embedded cable modem to load data. I believe it's a feature of the next generation of set tops or software. Any X1 users out there care to confirm?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Would that be a feature that would require you to have Comcast Internet to work? I heard a KGO radio host claim that to have Comcast cable you have to have Comcast Internet. Obviously the guy is clueless. I have Comcast cable only.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23411392
> 
> 
> Would that be a feature that would require you to have Comcast Internet to work? I heard a KGO radio host claim that to have Comcast cable you have to have Comcast Internet. Obviously the guy is clueless. I have Comcast cable only.



The boxes with Ethernet jacks on the back all have a modem built in for whatever reason they thought would be useful. I feel that using IP for the data stream may have security issues so we won't see it until a totally new box is introduced.


I'm not in the loop much on the latest and greatest. Newest boxes I touch every day are DCH6416s.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23405225
> 
> 
> I have noticed that it is now possible to enable/disable Closed Captioning from the setup menu. It used to be that you had to power down the STB and do it from maintenance menu.
> 
> Does anybody know if there is shortcut from the Comcast remote to do it ? This is so that I can put it in my Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Nobody mentioned it - but isn't this part of the upgrade that will now allow us to hookup external 1tb (1000 gig) external drives to almost all the old and most new boxes? These Western digital drives cost less than $100.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23408035
> 
> 
> Will be a moot point when they scramble all the local channels.



Anybody know the schedule for that? I'm moving to the area around aug 1, and I do mostly OTA. We're renting at first, and the antennaweb looks rather bleak for an indoor antenna in our rental. So I was thinking to order basic TV along with internet & use QAM. But if they are scrambling the locals soon, then there is no point to getting TV service.


Thanks,


Drew


----------



## Brian Conrad

I got an "officious" looking mail yesterday from Comcast which I thought was going to notify me of an encryption change but no, it was just a trick to get you to open it and then try to sell you their Internet service. From my scans I noticed they keep an upper few channels mapped for Internet.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14800_50#post_23415281
> 
> 
> Anybody know the schedule for that? I'm moving to the area around aug 1, and I do mostly OTA. We're renting at first, and the antennaweb looks rather bleak for an indoor antenna in our rental. So I was thinking to order basic TV along with internet & use QAM. But if they are scrambling the locals soon, then there is no point to getting TV service.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Drew


If you are subscribing to 'Basic' the cost of STB is $2.70 and for a cable card is $1.10 (at least for the Bay Area). If you want more than Basic then it become way more expensive.

Getting TV service gets you a cheaper internet service.


----------



## Cal1981

Has anyone been brave enough to jump off on the new X-1 equipment? I stopped by my local Xfinity office today (Vallejo) and they confirmed that they have the X-1 boxes. There's a $50 install charge for as many boxes as you get and allegedly the same monthly charge as the regular DVRs. Can anyone confirm this and let us know how things are going with the new rig?


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23417589
> 
> 
> If you are subscribing to 'Basic' the cost of STB is $2.70 and for a cable card is $1.10 (at least for the Bay Area). If you want more than Basic then it become way more expensive.
> 
> Getting TV service gets you a cheaper internet service.



Fascinating. We currently have "Blast!" and pay quite a lot for it with no TV here in Virginia. They seem to have some kind of deal going on in the Bay Area where they are offering "Blast Plus" for far less than what we pay, which offers the same Internet we currently have and includes something called "Digital Economy TV". I'm having a hard time finding out what that is.. Using their lineup tool at http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/id11-channel-lineup/ , it looks like the Bay Area HD locals are on comcast channels 702-718 or so. But they are only offered on Digital Premier and Digital Preferred. Can that possibly be right?? Is there some sort of "HD Nickel and Diming you to death" fee that enables HD locals?


FWIW, this sort of nonsense is why I've been OTA only for the last 10 years or so...


Drew


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23417908
> 
> 
> Has anyone been brave enough to jump off on the new X-1 equipment? I stopped by my local Xfinity office today (Vallejo) and they confirmed that they have the X-1 boxes. There's a $50 install charge for as many boxes as you get and allegedly the same monthly charge as the regular DVRs. Can anyone confirm this and let us know how things are going with the new rig?


Never heard of this new box! Just did a search and found this post (just put up today) about the next generation to the box you mention. http://www.iclarified.com/31043/comcast-unveils-xi3-cable-box-to-compete-with-apple-tv-video .

How will this X-1 box compete with Netflix et al that we get via BD player?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewwho*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23418603
> 
> 
> Fascinating. We currently have "Blast!" and pay quite a lot for it with no TV here in Virginia. They seem to have some kind of deal going on in the Bay Area where they are offering "Blast Plus" for far less than what we pay, which offers the same Internet we currently have and includes something called "Digital Economy TV". I'm having a hard time finding out what that is.. Using their lineup tool at http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/id11-channel-lineup/ , it looks like the Bay Area HD locals are on comcast channels 702-718 or so. But they are only offered on Digital Premier and Digital Preferred. Can that possibly be right?? Is there some sort of "HD Nickel and Diming you to death" fee that enables HD locals?



The cost difference between Internet only and Internet+Limited Basic should be


----------



## izoard

Modem for Purchase Suggestion


I'm moving into a new home in Danville and plan to purchase my own modem.

Currently I'm renting the AR TM602G (NO wireless radio) from Comcast. I use my own router for wireless internet and managing my home network.

I'm also running a Ceton InfiniTV4 setup (3 years now & very happy) - so STB for me.


What's the recommended/best Modem for purchase these days? I believe my local BB carries a few models.


Thanks


----------



## c3

I have purchased two Zoom 5341J's based on recommendations in this thread. Right now there are 3 "used, like new" units at $52.95 sold by Bargain Equipment on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Zoom-DOCSIS-Cable-Modem-5341J/dp/B0063K4NN6/


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izoard*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23420831
> 
> 
> Modem for Purchase Suggestion
> 
> 
> I'm moving into a new home in Danville and plan to purchase my own modem.
> 
> Currently I'm renting the AR TM602G (NO wireless radio) from Comcast. I use my own router for wireless internet and managing my home network.
> 
> I'm also running a Ceton InfiniTV4 setup (3 years now & very happy) - so STB for me.
> 
> 
> What's the recommended/best Modem for purchase these days? I believe my local BB carries a few models.
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you don't need a telephony modem the Zoom 5341J is very popular and very reliable. It's an 8x4 modem as well so you can take advantage of the 8 channel downstream bonding and multiple upstream bonding Comcast is doing. I'm not sure what Comcast modem rental is currently but the Zoom should pay for itself in 8-9 months. The Zoom is also a Comcast approved device. 

http://www.amazon.com/Zoom-DOCSIS-Cable-Modem-5341J/dp/B0063K4NN6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1371073674&sr=1-1&keywords=zoom+5341j+docsis+3.0+cable+modem


----------



## izoard

^^^


Thanks for the reply's - BUT I am in need of a Telephony Modem.


Any suggestions? I just don't need/want the wireless modem Comcast offers.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izoard*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23420921
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply's - BUT I am in need of a Telephony Modem.



Aren't there much cheaper VOIP solutions? We have 3 OBI100 units in the family using Google Voice, and 4 in co-workers'. Ooma is another popular choice.


----------



## izoard

I used Vontage for a few years, but found the bundle (voice/net/cable) Comcast offered to be about the same price.

I may go back to a VOIP solution after my year bundle special expires.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *izoard*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23420921
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply's - BUT I am in need of a Telephony Modem.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? I just don't need/want the wireless modem Comcast offers.



ArrisTM722 was the only supported customer owned modem. Was sold at BestBuy and nowhere else. I have a TM722 and get 50/12 with it.


I do see a later version with some advice on getting it to work with C* over on Azamon - http://www.amazon.com/Arris-TM822G-Touchstone%C2%AE-Ultra-High-Telephony/dp/B00721TUNS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1371082888&sr=8-2&keywords=tm722 


Avoid the Docsis2.6xx and 5xx series and anything sold used - most used items are unreturned rental MTAs that will get you nothing.


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14820#post_23419829
> 
> 
> The cost difference between Internet only and Internet+Limited Basic should be


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*
> 
> The cost difference between Internet only and Internet+Limited Basic should be


----------



## drewwho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23422260
> 
> 
> 
> But the catch is that if you choose Digital Economy ($35), the HD STB box (no DVR) end up being > $10.



I hate STBs. They're the other reason I haven't had cable in 10 years. Do they force you to take one? Until / unless they scramble the HD locals, I guess I'd just ignore all the encrypted stuff and use clear QAM. When they scramble the locals, I'd buy an HDR Prime & use cable card. Since SageTV can't handle CC, I'd need to record via something else & import recordings, so I'd prefer to delay that as long as possible.


If they force you to take an STB, then I'd get an HD-PVR to use with the non-DVR STB. That would actually cause the least disruption in my setup.


Drew


----------



## Derek87

i hate STB's too. i'm not looking forward to them encrypting the local HD channels.


so, does anyone have any experience with the following:


Does the Digital Economy with a cable card provide HD local channels? (either using a Tivo, or a HDHomeRun which i'd be considering)


i don't want to pay Comcast $10/mo for a STB, but it seems in my searching there is some suggestion i would still need to pay an $8 HD fee?


(i'm looking at this since it is part of the Blast Plus bundle...)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23447039
> 
> 
> Does the Digital Economy with a cable card provide HD local channels? (either using a Tivo, or a HDHomeRun which i'd be considering)
> 
> 
> i don't want to pay Comcast $10/mo for a STB, but it seems in my searching there is some suggestion i would still need to pay an $8 HD fee?



You'll get the HD equivalent of all SD channels that you're supposed to get (locals, Food Network, etc.). No additional "HD fee", which is for the HD STB rental. You'll also get $2.50/month credit for having a CableCard instead of a STB.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23447039
> 
> 
> i hate STB's too. i'm not looking forward to them encrypting the local HD channels.
> 
> 
> so, does anyone have any experience with the following:
> 
> 
> Does the Digital Economy with a cable card provide HD local channels? (either using a Tivo, or a HDHomeRun which i'd be considering)
> 
> 
> i don't want to pay Comcast $10/mo for a STB, but it seems in my searching there is some suggestion i would still need to pay an $8 HD fee?
> 
> 
> (i'm looking at this since it is part of the Blast Plus bundle...)


If you just want HD local channels then you don't really need the Digital Economy here is what I have:

Limited Basic $20.14

HD STB: $2.70 (I have 2 of them, because I have older parent and it is simpler to explain it to them)

Cable Card: $1.10 (in my HD Prime so I can record or view from any computer in the home).

And no other fees attached to the TV service.


----------



## Derek87

great. thanks. that's good news...something i'll likely pursue if and when they get rid of of the unencrypted QAM channels


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23447233
> 
> 
> If you just want HD local channels then you don't really need the Digital Economy here is what I have:
> 
> Limited Basic $20.14
> 
> HD STB: $2.70 (I have 2 of them, because I have older parent and it is simpler to explain it to them)
> 
> Cable Card: $1.10 (in my HD Prime so I can record or view from any computer in the home).
> 
> And no other fees attached to the TV service.



$2.70 isn't bad at all. i didn't know they were available at that price. i long ago had a STB but even 3 years ago, they were charging me (perhaps erroneously) about $8 for it. so i just got rid of it and use my QAM tuner on my TV and computer (an old Miglia unit).


i won't go with Digital economy unless it makes sense as far as my internet package goes.


my introductory (12 mo) internet deal on the performance grade is going away in about a month and will climb, without negotiation to $50/mo + $20 for limited basic.


Blast is $60/mo (the next faster tier for internet), so i somehow decide to do that and can't negotiate anything, the $80 blast plus package is the same price with a few more channels...


but i'm hoping i can get them to give me some sort of discount via their retention dept. (should be achievable since i know people who pay $50/mo for Performance internet and $60 for blast internet without an TV service)


----------



## dlou99

Yay, they finally restored PSIP for KNTV, KBCW and KICU.


Boo, I need rescan my TV.


----------



## btwyx

I don't have Digital Economy (Digital Silver), but I do have 2 TiVos with cable cards. I get the HD locals, and the cable cards cost me -$0.30 a month. The cards cost $1.10 each, but I have a $2.50 credit for not using their STB. No HD fee.


----------



## wco81

Anyone in the Bay Area get the X1 DVR with the satellite boxes?


I wasn't even aware they had a new DVR. I assumed if I switched to Comcast, I'd have to buy Tivos or build a WMC DVR rather than pay $15 or whatever it is for Comcast's crappy Motorola DVR.


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23451831
> 
> 
> I don't have Digital Economy (Digital Silver), but I do have 2 TiVos with cable cards. I get the HD locals, and the cable cards cost me -$0.30 a month. The cards cost $1.10 each, but *I have a $2.50 credit for not using their STB. No HD fee*.



I have the same package and i;m not using their STB. I'm not getting those discounts. How do you NOT pay an HD fee? I may have some money coming...


----------



## zooey91

I'm still running an old and crusty 3416 DVR and want to upgrade. I'm not eager to jump to the X1, so think that now is probably the time. If I head down to a Comcast office (San Francisco), what should I ask for/am I likely to get?


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> I have the same package and i;m not using their STB. I'm not getting those discounts. How do you NOT pay an HD fee? I may have some money coming...



If you use Comcast STB Equipment you need to pay the HD fee. Cablecard seems to give you HD without the fee, this is true for all the tiers. it has been this way for a while, not sure how long it will last.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I think the HD charge is for their HD STB, not to view HD content. So if you don't have one of their HD STB, they don't charge the HD fee. I don't pay any HD fee for the Cable Card I use in my TiVo.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23479345
> 
> 
> I'm still running an old and crusty 3416 DVR and want to upgrade. I'm not eager to jump to the X1, so think that now is probably the time. If I head down to a Comcast office (San Francisco), what should I ask for/am I likely to get?



The last DCX3500M that I had was the best one I ever used. Though I kept my Ultimate Motorola Converter Accessory (TM)* hooked up and used it monthly.


The Pace equipment never impressed me.


I've defected to Tivo since I now have to pay for cable service.










_*aka a line cord with an inline switch to power cycle the box._


----------



## btwyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bareyb*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23478390
> 
> 
> I have the same package and i;m not using their STB. I'm not getting those discounts. How do you NOT pay an HD fee? I may have some money coming...


As mentioned, the HD fee is supposed to be for equipment, not reception.


The finally started charging reasonable fees, I didn't enquire and I didn't complain. For a long time they wanted to charge me a second outlet fee for the second card. I don't know what changed to make them stop. (and I'm not complaining.)


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btwyx*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23480493
> 
> 
> As mentioned, the HD fee is supposed to be for equipment, not reception.
> 
> 
> The finally started charging reasonable fees, I didn't enquire and I didn't complain. For a long time they wanted to charge me a second outlet fee for the second card. I don't know what changed to make them stop. (and I'm not complaining.)



This is not quite right, I have 2 HD STB and I do not pay any HD Fee. But I only have the 'Limited Basic' subscription (no VOD and just local channel).

I think that if you have the 'Basic' or above subscriptions and wants HD you will get ding with the HD Fee.


----------



## kevini

It really depends on how you get to your package. For example I used to have one of the HD triple plays, when I complained it was too expensive all the extra outlet and HD fee's were dropped, this was still with the Comcast DVR. Until I complained I had the HD fee.


About 2 years ago I joined the cord cutting movement and dropped back to just Blast Internet. It lasted about 9 months and then Comcast offered me Blast Plus for $69 for 12 months which is Digital economy and Blast internet. Since it is only $7 more than Blast it was worth it.


The self install package come with a Pace HD STB. However all the HD channels were blocked, only the SD versions worked. When I called the CSR's they said I needed to pay the HD reception fee. Ultimately it was useless since I don't watch SD period. If its not HD, I'm not watching it! Also it did not work with my TiVo which had been recording OTA up until this point.


I was ready to call it quits and though I would try a Cable Card for my TiVo as the last ditch. Sure enough with the TiVo the HD now all worked and even On Demand! I also get the -$2.50 per month credit.


Definitely worth it IMO. So this is my experience of the HD fee and how it does not seem to relate to cable cards. I've had


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23480587
> 
> 
> This is not quite right, I have 2 HD STB and I do not pay any HD Fee. But I only have the 'Limited Basic' subscription (no VOD and just local channel).
> 
> I think that if you have the 'Basic' or above subscriptions and wants HD you will get ding with the HD Fee.



The $2.50/box you pay is the rental fee for Limited Basic, which is normally $10/box for other customers. That is the "HD fee" -- for equipment rental, not programming.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23480619
> 
> 
> The self install package come with a Pace HD STB. However all the HD channels were blocked, only the SD versions worked. When I called the CSR's they said I needed to pay the HD reception fee.



Even though Comcast gave you a HD-capable STB, functionally it was just a SD STB. Comcast wants to charge more to make it a HD STB.


----------



## gfbuchanan

The HD fee is an equipment charge for Comcast's HD STB. Sometimes they send out an HD capable STB to a customer who only subscribes to Standard Def. I expect this happens based on what STB's are available in the office at the time you setup the service. At any rate, in this case, the HD feature of the STB is disabled and the customer doesn't pay an HD fee. If that customer later wants to watch HD, then Comcast enables the HD feature of the STB and starts charging the HD fee for the same box. The computer industry has been doing things like this for years. Charging extra to enable functions that are already embedded in the hardware.


My service is Digital Starter/HSI. When I upgraded from Limited Basic to Digital Starter, they mailed me an SD STB. I took that into the local office and said I wanted HD. They swapped it for a PACE HD STB and the HD fee showed up on my bill. Later I bought a Tivo Premiere and swapped the HD STB for a cable card. The HD fee was dropped off my bill, but I still get the HD channels.


I pay $1.10 for the cable card, but get a $2.50 "Customer-owned Equipment Adjustment", as a credit.


Greg


----------



## zooey91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23480058
> 
> 
> The last DCX3500M that I had was the best one I ever used. Though I kept my Ultimate Motorola Converter Accessory (TM)* hooked up and used it monthly.
> 
> 
> The Pace equipment never impressed me.
> 
> 
> I've defected to Tivo since I now have to pay for cable service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*aka a line cord with an inline switch to power cycle the box._



Thanks.


I just spent 45 minutes in line at the Portrero Comcast. The most recent model they had was the DCX3400 (not sure if it's "M" or not). Anyway, they wore me down so that's what I took home. Hopefully that wasn't a mistake, but at least it has twice the capacity of my DCT3416.


What is the line cord with an inline switch? A way to unplug it without unplugging it?


Jim


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23486869
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I just spent 45 minutes in line at the Portrero Comcast. The most recent model they had was the DCX3400 (not sure if it's "M" or not). Anyway, they wore me down so that's what I took home. Hopefully that wasn't a mistake, but at least it has twice the capacity of my DCT3416.
> 
> 
> What is the line cord with an inline switch? A way to unplug it without unplugging it?
> 
> 
> Jim



3400 is purt near same as the 3500M, just no MOCA fro anyroom DVR features.


Yes to the power cord mod. I'm fanatical when it comes to the wire management in back of the set and hated fumbling in tight spaces to power cycle the box. An inline switch made it easy to power cycle without messing things up.


----------



## Derek87

can anyone out there with Digital Economy confirm that the CableCard would give full HD for all the available channels including both local networks and things like Food Network?


my special deal ran out, and after a bunch of back and forth with Comcast (long story), i ended up with Blast Plus for $49.99/mo for the first year and $69.99/mo for the second year. not exactly what i wanted but for $60/mo on average over the two years, i'll take it for the convenience and not having to renegotiate and have to threaten cancellation next year.


i doubt we'll really use (ie, really notice) the extra speed over Performance internet, but who knows...


as far as TV goes, we are light watchers, but they will be sending me some sort of DTA box. it may only have coax (which would make it useless)...if it has composite out, i plan to hook it up the TV so we can keep both our HD locals via the QAM tuner, and then watch the other channels on occasion with the DTA if it can be used in such a fashion. if not, do you know if comcast would swap it out for a fuller size SD digital box for us.


it remains to be seen if comcast would give me a $2.50/mo credit for returning the DTA. the rep i spoke with yesterday couldn't give that to me, but i may stop by the comcast local office at some point and inquire. (especially, if the box is zero use -- i'd rather not get the new statiions at the expense of losing HD quality locals).


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> can anyone out there with Digital Economy confirm that the CableCard would give full HD for all the available channels including both local networks and things like Food Network?



I can confirm it. I had Blast Plus and Food Network HD worked perfectly on my TiVo Premiere with the cable card.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23494506
> 
> 
> but they will be sending me some sort of DTA box. it may only have coax (which would make it useless)...if it has composite out,



NONE of the (SD) DTA's CC uses anywhere, have composite (video) out; RF ONLY


> Quote:
> i plan to hook it up the TV so we can keep both our HD locals via the QAM tuner,



You DO realize that CC is in the process right now, of encrypting ALL (leftover) Clear QAM channels across the country; it WILL eventually make its way to your system, too.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28332906-Report-notifications-of-Limited-Basic-tier-encryption-here 


You WILL need either an HD-DTA, HD box or Cable Card to watch ANY (HD) TV channels


> Quote:
> if not, do you know if comcast would swap it out for a fuller size SD digital box for us.



All DE subs normally include 1 (full) SD box at no extra charge


> Quote:
> i'd rather not get the new statiions at the expense of losing HD quality locals).



As I already stated, you WILL be loosing ALL Clear QAM stations, including any/all locals...


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23495211
> 
> 
> 
> You WILL need either an HD-DTA, HD box or Cable Card to watch ANY (HD) TV channels
> 
> All DE subs normally include 1 (full) SD box at no extra charge
> 
> ...



Is there such a thing, now, as a "HD-DTA" box? We do have the free SD DTA box in a bedroom.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zooey91*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23486869
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> I just spent 45 minutes in line at the Portrero Comcast. The most recent model they had was the DCX3400 (not sure if it's "M" or not). Anyway, they wore me down so that's what I took home. Hopefully that wasn't a mistake, but at least it has twice the capacity of my DCT3416.
> 
> 
> What is the line cord with an inline switch? A way to unplug it without unplugging it?
> 
> 
> Jim



We have had the 3400m for well over a year, maybe close to 2. (In Oakland). We are on our 3rd one. We kept running into the famous "Black Screen Recording" problem that Comcast refused to acknowledge was a s/w problem and kept sending us new boxes and we'd send back the "old" ones at their expense. With the latest s/w upgrade about 3 months ago, it appears that recordings are working properly. The latest upgrade also makes it possible for a non-techie user to access CC via the menu.

The 3400m should have 500G storage compared to 160G for your old one. [Very early 3400 models had only 250G, but I think all here in Bay Area have 500G.)


FYI - we got a 3501 about 6 months ago in Miami that died last month after minimal usage. They sent a tech out and confirmed it was dead and replaced it with a DCX3425 - which is half of the 500G that was on the 3501. And, according to the Comcast web site, the DCX34xx boxes, for now, can't make use of the SATA port to add the 1T drive.

Neither the Bay Area or Miami is yet "activated" to accept a SATA drive.

I don't think any of our 3400 boxes had an inline switch.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23497163
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing, now, as a "HD-DTA" box? We do have the free SD DTA box in a bedroom.



it seemed when i read a while back that some of some locations that were switching over were offering 1 HD-DTA for free or at some very low rate (1-2 bucks). that would be ok with me.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23495211
> 
> 
> NONE of the (SD) DTA's CC uses anywhere, have composite (video) out; RF ONLY
> 
> You DO realize that CC is in the process right now, of encrypting ALL (leftover) Clear QAM channels across the country; it WILL eventually make its way to your system, too.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28332906-Report-notifications-of-Limited-Basic-tier-encryption-here
> 
> 
> You WILL need either an HD-DTA, HD box or Cable Card to watch ANY (HD) TV channels
> 
> All DE subs normally include 1 (full) SD box at no extra charge
> 
> As I already stated, you WILL be loosing ALL Clear QAM stations, including any/all locals...



yes, i had heard about this eventually happening. not notices yet in my mail, so time will tell.


a switch over to encrypting everything will force me over to a cable card + HDHomeRun.


----------



## Derek87

of course i'm sure the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing, but straight from Comcast's website and updated on June 13th:

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/who-is-affected-by-digital-migration/ 


this suggests that there still may be home for limited basic in a lot of markets staying unencrypted?


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23497163
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing, now, as a "HD-DTA" box? We do have the free SD DTA box in a bedroom.



I can't speak for your specific market, but they ARE very much available in many others; they seem to be working their way from the east to the west coast. Here is a review of one that I wrote:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23498364
> 
> 
> it seemed when i read a while back that some of some locations that were switching over were offering 1 HD-DTA for free or at some very low rate (1-2 bucks). that would be ok with me.



Yes, that is how it's been working in all the markets where (limited basic) encryption was happening. First they introduce the HD-DTA's - then almost immediately after they send notices of the impending encryption.


> Quote:
> yes, i had heard about this eventually happening. not notices yet in my mail, so time will tell.



Well it has always been CC's intention to eventually have everything encrypted in all their markets - so it's not a question of *if*, but *when* it happens (even) on YOUR system...


> Quote:
> this suggests that there still may be home for limited basic in a lot of markets staying unencrypted?



Well there IS this disclaimer on that site - *In some markets*


But putting that aside, I still stand by my point above - you WILL eventually be loosing any remaining ClearQAM channels...


----------



## TPeterson

No problem, Dishrich, if and when my clear QAM tuners become worthless, I'll drop my limited basic subscription and go all OTA plus streamed or DVD content.


----------



## Derek87

well, as TPeterson said, when that encryption happens, that may be the time for the final exodus from Comcast. of course with my 2 year agreement i'm sort of stuck with them for a while, but the price was good enough to keep me there the television service, notwithstanding.


i got my cable box today -- it wasn't a DTA, but a full blown clunky SD digital box. i hooked it up and it works fine...not sure how much use it will get and it's probably a waste of electricity. if and when i decide to try out a HDHomeRun Prime, i may ask them if i can swap it with a cable card.


btw, the picture quality really looks poor on this box...i guess i am way too used to HD


----------



## gfbuchanan

Derek87, I believe Comcast will be glad to give you the HD versions of your Digital Economy channels, but will charge you an additional $10/month to use their HD capable STB. However, if you go with CableCard and use an HD Tivo or HDHomeRun, you will still get the HD content, but without the $10/month HD fee. That fee, at least for now, is considered an Equipment Rental fee, not a programming fee. Even better, you pay about $1.50 rental for the CC, but get a $2.50 credit for using your own equipment, so a net reduction of about $1.50 on your monthly bill.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23499790
> 
> 
> Even better, you pay about $1.50 rental for the CC, but get a $2.50 credit for using your own equipment, so a net reduction of about $1.50 on your monthly bill.



There is no CableCard rental fee for swapping it with the primary STB. $2.50 credit still applies.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23499790
> 
> 
> Derek87, I believe Comcast will be glad to give you the HD versions of your Digital Economy channels, but will charge you an additional $10/month to use their HD capable STB. However, if you go with CableCard and use an HD Tivo or HDHomeRun, you will still get the HD content, but without the $10/month HD fee. That fee, at least for now, is considered an Equipment Rental fee, not a programming fee. Even better, you pay about $1.50 rental for the CC, but get a $2.50 credit for using your own equipment, so a net reduction of about $1.50 on your monthly bill.



yeah, $10/month is totally not worth it since we watch so little TV and thankfully we still get the HD locals via QAM tuner on our TV. the only eason to go for an HD STB would be convenience.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23499820
> 
> 
> There is no CableCard rental fee for swapping it with the primary STB. $2.50 credit still applies.




do either of you have the Digital Economy package? i'm looking for an direct confirmation of what i will and will not see via CableCard with the digital economy package before i make a final decision and potentially put up the cash to buy an HDHomeRun Prime.


my 7 year old Miglia HD is doing fine still for tuning in the unencrypted locals, so i'm not in any real hurry until they encrypt the local channels. then again, based on what C3 says, if i changed over soon, i would potentially save $60 over the next 2 years and get HD for the "extra stations" (again, pending confirmation from one of you guys or someone else with Digital Economy and a cable card)


----------



## zooey91

Good to know that they may have fixed the black screen issue.


FYI, my 3400m has a 320gb hard drive. Not 500, but I'll take the doubled size.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14850#post_23497198
> 
> 
> We have had the 3400m for well over a year, maybe close to 2. (In Oakland). We are on our 3rd one. We kept running into the famous "Black Screen Recording" problem that Comcast refused to acknowledge was a s/w problem and kept sending us new boxes and we'd send back the "old" ones at their expense. With the latest s/w upgrade about 3 months ago, it appears that recordings are working properly. The latest upgrade also makes it possible for a non-techie user to access CC via the menu.
> 
> The 3400m should have 500G storage compared to 160G for your old one. [Very early 3400 models had only 250G, but I think all here in Bay Area have 500G.)
> 
> 
> FYI - we got a 3501 about 6 months ago in Miami that died last month after minimal usage. They sent a tech out and confirmed it was dead and replaced it with a DCX3425 - which is half of the 500G that was on the 3501. And, according to the Comcast web site, the DCX34xx boxes, for now, can't make use of the SATA port to add the 1T drive.
> 
> Neither the Bay Area or Miami is yet "activated" to accept a SATA drive.
> 
> I don't think any of our 3400 boxes had an inline switch.


----------



## BELLCH

On my latest bill Comcast have started charging me $1.99 each for my 2 DTA's and have a new charge of $10 HD Technology Fee (with a credit of $10 "Free HD x 6 ).


I have a TV with CableCard and 2 Tivos with CableCards and no Comcast Set top boxes (other than the DTA's).


When I spoke to Comcast Billing they told me that the HD Fee was because I was able to receive HD service on my CableCards and the DTA fee was because I had more than 1 TV.!


Is this a new charging policy?


----------



## Brian Conrad

Isn't HD the "new normal"? Maybe there should be a charge for providing SD instead? Time to bring this to the attention of your congresscritter. I thought we had a digital changeover. Since HD is the norm the fee is a scam.


----------



## ejb1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23507081
> 
> 
> Isn't HD the "new normal"? Maybe there should be a charge for providing SD instead? Time to bring this to the attention of your congresscritter. I thought we had a digital changeover. Since HD is the norm the fee is a scam.



I fully support a Charge for SD. And it needs to be high to motivate people to get an HD receiver and get rid of all the wasted space of SD. I do not have Comcast (or cable - or live in this time zone for that matter) but it's an issue for all providers.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Derek87.


My service is Digital Starter with HSI combo pack. Had it a few years. At first I had an SD STB. Wanted HD so the mailed me an HD STB. That added the $10/month HD fee to my bill. Then I bought a TiVo and swapped the HD STB for a Cable Card. The $10/month charge was removed from my monthly bill. I am now chareged about $1.25/month for the CableCard and get a $2.50/month credit for customer supplied equipment.


Greg


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23508974
> 
> 
> Derek87.
> 
> 
> My service is Digital Starter with HSI combo pack. Had it a few years. At first I had an SD STB. Wanted HD so the mailed me an HD STB. That added the $10/month HD fee to my bill. Then I bought a TiVo and swapped the HD STB for a Cable Card. The $10/month charge was removed from my monthly bill. I am now chareged about $1.25/month for the CableCard and get a $2.50/month credit for customer supplied equipment.
> 
> 
> Greg



thanks for the data point, greg.


----------



## DiveFan

[quote name="Derek87" ... snip ... i got my cable box today -- it wasn't a DTA, but a full blown clunky SD digital box. i hooked it up and it works fine...not sure how much use it will get and it's probably a waste of electricity. if and when i decide to try out a HDHomeRun Prime, i may ask them if i can swap it with a cable card.

btw, the picture quality really looks poor on this box...i guess i am way too used to HD







[/quote]


Just got back from a family visit in the SFBA. Since my last trip she got upgraded from an SD to an HD STB where I noticed some changes:

- the PQ was better (same 37", 720p HD TV) but not great. I attribute that mostly to her TV - my 37" 1080p TV looks much better. Still, it looks like they 'bandwidth shape' too much.

- she's now in an all digital area - no analog channels. A tuner rescan brought up several dozen unencrypted QAM channels, almost all OTA sources. Wierdly, Discovery Channel was still among them.

- the Program Guide on the Cisco RNG150N is *superb*, by contrast to the steaming pile of 'software' on the old Moto DCH70 and better than other PGs seen at TWC, DirecTV and Dish. Can those old STBs run the new guide?


HSI was a mixed bag but that's another post.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiveFan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23539046
> 
> 
> [quote name="Derek87" ... snip ... i got my cable box today -- it wasn't a DTA, but a full blown clunky SD digital box. i hooked it up and it works fine...not sure how much use it will get and it's probably a waste of electricity. if and when i decide to try out a HDHomeRun Prime, i may ask them if i can swap it with a cable card.
> 
> btw, the picture quality really looks poor on this box...i guess i am way too used to HD



Just got back from a family visit in the SFBA. Since my last trip she got upgraded from an SD to an HD STB where I noticed some changes:

- the PQ was better (same 37", 720p HD TV) but not great. I attribute that mostly to her TV - my 37" 1080p TV looks much better. Still, it looks like they 'bandwidth shape' too much.

- she's now in an all digital area - no analog channels. A tuner rescan brought up several dozen unencrypted QAM channels, almost all OTA sources. Wierdly, Discovery Channel was still among them.

- the Program Guide on the Cisco RNG150N is *superb*, by contrast to the steaming pile of 'software' on the old Moto DCH70 and better than other PGs seen at TWC, DirecTV and Dish. Can those old STBs run the new guide?


HSI was a mixed bag but that's another post.[/quote]


thanks for sharing... did the QAM channels look any better than those coming through the box?


interesting note: i have not powered up the SD box once since the day it arrived. so that shows how little TV we are watching and maybe i should just unplug it for now.


OT, but since you mentioned it -- although customer service is a mixed bag, for fast bandwidith, at least for us, Comcast is basically the only game in town. it's on the spendy side you don't negotiate a deal, but i don't have any other options if i want the 57/11 downl/upload rates we get. (and these are now sustained...no powerboost anymore). the reason i even have Comcast TV is really because it ends up being a freebie with HSI.


of course, even further off topic, i am finding that in day-to-day use, there really is no practical difference for our usuage patterns between this and the lower (performance) tier of service which is roughly half the speed. yet, i'd be hard pressed to go back to DSL which tops off at about 6mbit download for our area.


hopefully, in time, we'll have more choices once my two year agreement is over...


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*
> 
> ... snip ...
> 
> thanks for sharing... did the QAM channels look any better than those coming through the box?


Due to the 720p TV resolution it was pretty much a tossup. I didn't watch much sports with a lot of picture motion to help with the evaluation.


Also OT, HSI download speeds were all over the map. Speed test sites usually reported 8Mbit/sec down except for, of course, the nearest Comcast hosted site which doubled that. The former speed was the typical speed I would get, usually for downloading large Linux .iso files. Youtube was no faster than my 1.5Mbit DSL, go figure. And those bas***** still block torrent seeding.

Definiitely I would *Not* pay for a 'higher' speed tier.


----------



## gfbuchanan

Gee DiveFan,


Sorry to hear you have trouble with Comcast Xfinity in the LA area. But this section is for the Bay Area. I am in Cupertino with Performance HSI and I regularly get much faster downloads that you mention. Speed Test shows 15Mb/s down. And when downloading active torrents I see download speeds of 3-5 MBytes/sec. Also, they are not blocking torrent seeding up here. I don't do it on a full time basis, so they may block it in that case. But to my knowledge they don't block it up here.


Slow download speeds at your end can come from any number of places. It could be the due to bandwidth limits on the connection from your home to the ISP (Last Mile). But it could also be due to a slow connection between your ISP and the Internet Backbone, or congestion on that link. It could also be due to the limited bandwidth or congestion on the link between the source ISP and the Internet Backbone. Or it could be that the source is unable to supply the data very fast due to congestion, slow up-link to its ISP or bandwidth limits on uploads. It is not always the fault of your ISP if things run slowly.


Greg


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DiveFan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23542312
> 
> 
> Due to the 720p TV resolution it was pretty much a tossup. I didn't watch much sports with a lot of picture motion to help with the evaluation.
> 
> 
> Also OT, HSI download speeds were all over the map. Speed test sites usually reported 8Mbit/sec down except for, of course, the nearest Comcast hosted site which doubled that. The former speed was the typical speed I would get, usually for downloading large Linux .iso files. Youtube was no faster than my 1.5Mbit DSL, go figure. And those bas***** still block torrent seeding.
> 
> Definiitely I would *Not* pay for a 'higher' speed tier.


----------



## bareyb

Yep. Cupertino rocks. My speeds have been stable for months.


----------



## DiveFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23545073
> 
> 
> Gee DiveFan,
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have trouble with Comcast Xfinity in the LA area. But this section is for the Bay Area. I am in Cupertino with Performance HSI and I regularly get much faster downloads that you mention. Speed Test shows 15Mb/s down. And when downloading active torrents I see download speeds of 3-5 MBytes/sec. Also, they are not blocking torrent seeding up here. I don't do it on a full time basis, so they may block it in that case. But to my knowledge they don't block it up here.
> 
> 
> Greg


Actually, my post addressed Comcast issues in the East Bay while I was visiting there, not SoCal where I live (so ignore my sig







). No other ISP was involved.


Interesting that you report no torrent upload blocking, perhaps it is related to your HSI tier. Unfortunately I didn't ask what her service tier was (not wanting to pry). I did get pretty fast torrent downloads for the very few that I did. Due to that specific technology the speeds might be close to yours.


Wondering out loud, does Comcast advertise that 'Powerboost' feature (technically, a free short term speed increase during periods of slow network activity)?


----------



## abg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23498647
> 
> 
> I can't speak for your specific market, but they ARE very much available in many others; they seem to be working their way from the east to the west coast. Here is a review of one that I wrote:
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review
> 
> Yes, that is how it's been working in all the markets where (limited basic) encryption was happening. First they introduce the HD-DTA's - then almost immediately after they send notices of the impending encryption.
> 
> Well it has always been CC's intention to eventually have everything encrypted in all their markets - so it's not a question of *if*, but *when* it happens (even) on YOUR system...
> 
> Well there IS this disclaimer on that site - *In some markets*
> 
> 
> But putting that aside, I still stand by my point above - you WILL eventually be loosing any remaining ClearQAM channels...



I went down this week (Sunnyvale Store at 717 E. El Camino Real) and got two "universal DTA" units (that's what the documentation refers to them as), exchanging one older SD DTA in the process. The new units are smaller, appear to have a smaller power brick (didn't check the power consumption for comparison) and come with a more fully-laid-out remote, of which most of the extra buttons are non-functional. No Guide, no On-Demand (as expected). First activation went perfectly. Second required my being forwarded to a tech who had to ping the unit a couple of times to get it to reset properly. In the end, both appear to be delivering a high quality picture via HDMI cables, although at a price (the units are NOT free).


One major caveat: do NOT try to visit this particular store in the afternoon with the idea of getting in and out quickly. It's woefully understaffed and wait times were over an hour.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23545488
> 
> 
> I went down this week (Sunnyvale Store at 717 E. El Camino Real) and got two "universal DTA" units (that's what the documentation refers to them as), exchanging one older SD DTA in the process. r.



So is the price $2/mo/? I need to look at our detailed bills. I don't think we pay anything for our SD DTA units. I'll look again at our 2 bills. (Okld and MMiami)


=======

On a side note - Our HSI started acting up in Okld for the first time. 3 days ago it would work for a while and then cut off. several times an hour. When it was on, it often would be very slow. (Usually we get 12mb down, 5mb up.) Decided to call CC about noon today (Saturday) They tried the usual "hits" after making me turn the modem and router on and off. The BD player which is hard wired didn't work either.


They said they would send out a tech and asked me to hold. After a couple minutes came back on line and asked me to keep holding. After another 2 or 3 minutes she asked if I was available between 2 and 4 today!!

Sure enuf, tech showed up about 3:15. The guy was sharp and efficient. He said we had a weak signal. [This is in a small 40 unit condo bldg.] He went down to his truck and brought up a signal amplifier. All seems to be working.


No hold time calling into CC. (Altho the initial recording said it would be 15 minutes.)

Getting an appointment "date" for 2 hours later

Getting a knowledgeable guy to efficiently redo the cable connection within the unit to the box and install the small amp which fixed the problem. He also suggested I get a new router that should boost the speed from 12 to 17 or 18. In Miami we get close to 20 on the same plan.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23548315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the price $2/mo/? I need to look at our detailed bills. I don't think we pay anything for our SD DTA units. I'll look again at our 2 bills. (Okld and MMiami).



As I have become a full price paying Comcast subscriber for the first time in 34 years, I noticed that my 2 SD DTAs had a rental fee of 1.99 each. They were originally installed as a beta test when they first came out. Either the post all-digital-free-DTA period has expired or they were not grandfathered in when my account went off of employee gratis.


The 2 DTAs went back to C*.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Barovelli*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23549333
> 
> 
> I noticed that my 2 SD DTAs had a rental fee of 1.99 each.



That's a recent change for all subscribers other than Limited Basic.


----------



## mikemelinda2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23549447
> 
> 
> That's a recent change for all subscribers other than Limited Basic.



When Comcast went digital and provided up to two Digital Adapters at no charge was there any notice that the “no charge” status was only temporary? I don’t recall seeing anything about that and now, out of blue, $1.99 charge per adapter. Is everybody seeing this charge?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemelinda2000*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23552714
> 
> 
> When Comcast went digital and provided up to two Digital Adapters at no charge was there any notice that the “no charge” status was only temporary? I don’t recall seeing anything about that and now, out of blue, $1.99 charge per adapter. Is everybody seeing this charge?



Check your Comcast bill for June (or May?). There was a notice of billing changes, including this one.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23552732
> 
> 
> Check your Comcast bill for June (or May?). There was a notice of billing changes, including this one.


Think it was June, as of July/August billing my CableCARDs went up to $1.50 from $1.10 per month. Looks like a couple of other items changed as well.


----------



## Keenan

Looks like Limited Basic encryption is progressing even closer. Poster at DSLR mentions their Fresno area system has received the notice, effective Aug 13th.


----------



## Brian Conrad

When it hits the Bay Area then that's the day the DVR goes back and I cancel. If I even care about broadcast and cable TV I might as well take advantage of the U-Verse deal for a year or two. Or just watch streaming. No OTA here living in a valley. I have computer HD tuners that would be rendered useless.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23559687
> 
> 
> When it hits the Bay Area then that's the day the DVR goes back and I cancel. If I even care about broadcast and cable TV I might as well take advantage of the U-Verse deal for a year or two. Or just watch streaming. No OTA here living in a valley. I have computer HD tuners that would be rendered useless.


Yeah, I guess it's time I put my HDHomeRun up for sale as it will be worthless to me way up here, no OTA reception here either. Been giving some serious thought to increasing my DirecTV package to more channels and year-round service and shutting Comcast down to Limited Basic and HSI.


If Sonic ran their fiber here I would likely dump Comcast altogether.


----------



## wco81

A Cable Card box will let you access encrypted channels, right?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14880#post_23561019
> 
> 
> A Cable Card box will let you access encrypted channels, right?


Yes, I also have a Silicon Dust Prime that has a CableCARD slot and it passes everything, including premium channels. It doesn't do VOD but Comcast's VOD has never been of any interest to me anyway.


----------



## wco81

I'm kind of curious about the X1 platform, which promises cloud DVRs in the future.


So the idea is that all programming would be on demand, so you don't have to worry about recording your shows.


For instance, there are some shows that only air once or twice during the week and if you miss it, you're not going to see it again.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Well, when I went to look at my recorded episode of Siberia I got a special on the Royal Baby special instead. It was announced enough in advance that Comcast should have been able to remove the listing and prevent the recording. Apparently that episode will air next Monday. The technology of these behemoths seems to be bogged down in their tar pits.


----------



## c3

Concord: Encryption of Limited Basic starts on 10/1/2013.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23596269
> 
> 
> Concord: Encryption of Limited Basic starts on 10/1/2013.


It will be interesting to see if it happens here then because we are on a different headend. If not at the same time probably soon to follow and the end of my days with Comcast. Either I will take advantage of U-Verse promo rate or forget about cable.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23597984
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if it happens here then because we are on a different headend. If not at the same time probably soon to follow and the end of my days with Comcast. Either I will take advantage of U-Verse promo rate or forget about cable.


Who would you get internet from? It appears CC is the only high speed product available. Or does ATT offer something faster then 6M? I would think we'd want at least 12M to get excellent quality streaming which we now get from Netflix.


----------



## kevini

Netflix on Comcast peaks at 3.8Mbs. You need their "Super HD" to go up to to 5.2Mbs. This required Comcast join Open Connect (Netflix's CDN).


So at&t will work for your current Netflix quality. A bit close to the edge for me but it will work.


You can check you bitrate on Netflix by watching the "Example Short 23.976" clip. It shows the bitrate in the top left.


at&t is also releasing 44Mbs DSL in the bay area.


That said, I do really like my 50Mbs Blast and could not go back to 6Mbs easily!


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23598490
> 
> 
> Who would you get internet from? It appears CC is the only high speed product available. Or does ATT offer something faster then 6M? I would think we'd want at least 12M to get excellent quality streaming which we now get from Netflix.


I have 12 mbps U-Verse broadband. The 6 mbps AT&T DSL which I had prior to U-Verse worked okay with Netflix too. The 12 mbps was $25 a month for the first year. Since the price difference was little afterwards I've kept it. Actually I got U-Verse to lower my landline phone bill which stays at $25 a month down from $42 with a POTS line.


Problem with Netfix is whatever is going on in the infrastructure (discussed over on the video streaming section). I can get 10-12 mbps link speed reported on my Sony BD player but some nights only 1.2 mbps from Netflix. It's very irritating though I've noticed it does this during summer vacation on other school holidays. Should get better in September which kids have other things to do that watch Netflix.


I suggest anyone having problems getting an HD stream on Netflix say so in the comments section on every article you find about Netflix on the web so that the problem gets pushed to a head so we know why this is really happening (lots of guesses but nothing much confirmed).


----------



## mikemelinda2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23600747
> 
> 
> You can check you bitrate on Netflix by watching the "Example Short 23.976" clip. It shows the bitrate in the top left.



Where does one find "Example Short 23.976" clip?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikemelinda2000*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23603334
> 
> 
> Where does one find "Example Short 23.976" clip?


Example Short 23.976

http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_23.976/70136810?trkid=496624


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23596269
> 
> 
> Concord: Encryption of Limited Basic starts on 10/1/2013.



did you get something in the mail? any word of some DTA or box for free or cheaper than $10 (!) so you can watch the basic networks in HD?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23604589
> 
> 
> did you get something in the mail? any word of some DTA or box for free or cheaper than $10 (!) so you can watch the basic networks in HD?



It was in my August statement. See attached.
comcast.jpg 264k .jpg file


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23604652
> 
> 
> It was in my August statement. See attached.
> comcast.jpg 264k .jpg file



thanks.


----------



## snidely

What is policy regarding service calls by Comcast?


1. In Miami, a 3501 DVR wasn't working right - would do On Demand. After trying fixes over the phone, they did a truck roll. Tech said it was defective, replaced it. No charge.


2. In Oakland had trouble with their Internet starting to act flaky. The set up a truck roll (same day). Tech did a couple of quick tests and said signal to our apt. unit was weak. I told him we never had problems in the past 3+ years - but other occupants had complaint both about TV and internet. He installed a "signal amplifier". Internet has worked perfectly ever since.

Bill comes and there is a $50 charge. I had assumed that if/when the tech got here and found the problem was on their end (or their equipment) there wouldn't be a service charge. Their explanation was they charge for ALL service calls even if it turns out the fault is in their own service or equipment. They said it should have been explained to us when we called that unless we were on a contract plan that cost $3.99/mo. there would be a charge. I think they said, after being tsfrd. around, that if we had agreed to sign up and pay the initial $3.99 payment we wouldn't have been billed the $50. They never had mentioned anything about a possible charge at all, much less a $3.99 monthly charge option.


When asked why we weren't charged for a service call by Comcast in Miami the previous month, she said each area has its own policy.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23627191
> 
> 
> What is policy regarding service calls by Comcast?
> 
> 
> 1. In Miami, a 3501 DVR wasn't working right - would do On Demand. After trying fixes over the phone, they did a truck roll. Tech said it was defective, replaced it. No charge.
> 
> 
> 2. In Oakland had trouble with their Internet starting to act flaky. The set up a truck roll (same day). Tech did a couple of quick tests and said signal to our apt. unit was weak. I told him we never had problems in the past 3+ years - but other occupants had complaint both about TV and internet. He installed a "signal amplifier". Internet has worked perfectly ever since.
> 
> Bill comes and there is a $50 charge. I had assumed that if/when the tech got here and found the problem was on their end (or their equipment) there wouldn't be a service charge. Their explanation was they charge for ALL service calls even if it turns out the fault is in their own service or equipment. They said it should have been explained to us when we called that unless we were on a contract plan that cost $3.99/mo. there would be a charge. I think they said, after being tsfrd. around, that if we had agreed to sign up and pay the initial $3.99 payment we wouldn't have been billed the $50. They never had mentioned anything about a possible charge at all, much less a $3.99 monthly charge option.
> 
> 
> When asked why we weren't charged for a service call by Comcast in Miami the previous month, she said each area has its own policy.


I've never heard of such a charge. The only thing it might possibly be is that you're in a apartment, but even then, if the problem is on their end they should not be charging you. I would try going to the local Comcast office and dispute the charges.


----------



## Grandude

Santa Rosa encryption starts Oct 1 per notice with latest bill. No more locals via QAM tuners...........dangit


HDHomerun will also be useless as locals from SF OTA not too good up here. May have to start playing with antennas again....another dangit!


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23627939
> 
> 
> Santa Rosa encryption starts Oct 1 per notice with latest bill. No more locals via QAM tuners...........dangit
> 
> 
> HDHomerun will also be useless as locals from SF OTA not too good up here. May have to start playing with antennas again....another dangit!


Yup, time to sell the HDHomeRun on Ebay, unless someone here wants to buy it.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The last couple of weeks I've been seeing dropouts on Syfy. I wondered if they moved it and finally built the new scte65scan and checked. Syfy is now on channel 5 sharing it with Universal HD and probably something else. KPIX-HD is now on channel 6 along with KTVU HD. For years the last two were up around 114. I see dropouts on KPIX occasionally. I'm thinking my wiring isn't so good for the lower frequencies but fine for the UHF range as I don't see any problem with those channels.


And looks like my HDHR may be going on the fritz too. It was a first edition unit. I have a Hauppauge Aero MicroTV USB stick that works great though. Haven't seen a notice about encryption yet for this headend but if it is in this next bill then that will be it for Comcast here.


----------



## jspk8

I've Comcast internet only and watch local via QAM. Few days ago Comcast disabled my internet (without telling me and support knew nothing about it). Anyway I had technician over and they said they go all digital now and there was some interferences from my line so they shut it off. They told I can only hook up my cable modem only, no TV. I can still see basic channels via QAM but left it disconnected anyway since they said it's a warning. I'm in San Jose. Is this a new restriction? Thx


----------



## bareyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspk8*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23639925
> 
> 
> I've Comcast internet only and watch local via QAM. Few days ago Comcast disabled my internet (without telling me and support knew nothing about it). Anyway I had technician over and they said they go all digital now and there was some interferences from my line so they shut it off. They told I can only hook up my cable modem only, no TV. I can still see basic channels via QAM but left it disconnected anyway since they said it's a warning. I'm in San Jose. Is this a new restriction? Thx



Sounds like BS to me. I used to run a small (analog) Cable TV business and there was no way we could tell if anyone was hooked up illegally to our cable system. I'd say, if you aren't using a box, they probably can't monitor what is hooked up at your house without physically going to your address and taking readings. As for your TV feeding interference back into their system? Poppycock. They're just trying to scare you into not hooking up to their signal for free or the signal is so poor in your location that any split in the signal would drop the signal down too far for it to operate properly. If you ever decided to upgrade to TV or Phone Service, they'd likely have to come out and do a rewire of your home or replace the drop that goes from the Pedestal to your house. As it is, they can get away with it as long as you don't split the signal.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Given problems I've had in the past with Comcast getting their packages straight and finding someone who really knew what was going I'd say it is BS too.


----------



## Barovelli

Ingress (stray RF signals) can be detected with monitoring equipment. Most often caused by a cracked shield on the coax or a bad f-connector. If disconnecting the cable to a particular home resolves the ingress, the issue is true.


----------



## wco81

So tempted to switch to Comcast with the new Tivo DVRs out.


Anyone know if you have to use the SDV Tuning Adapters in Cupertino?


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23648300
> 
> 
> So tempted to switch to Comcast with the new Tivo DVRs out.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you have to use the SDV Tuning Adapters in Cupertino?



Comcast does not use SDV in any markets, and never has.


----------



## wco81

Great!


Do they give credit if you use your own device with a CableCard?


----------



## btwyx

Yes.


----------



## wco81

Anyone recently move to Comcast from D*?


I'm contemplating it.


I can get more channels and faster Internet than the U-Verse 6 Mbps connection from Comcast than what I pay for D* alone.


I'd have to buy a Tivo setup though, maybe about $1200 for one of the new Roamio 6-tuner boxes and their Tivo Mini client with lifetime service for both.


But if D* doesn't give me new equipment as well as discounts, over two years, I'd be spending about $1200 more with D* anyways.



I absolutely want to switch from U-verse to Comcast, at least for the data. But of course, the double play deals are better than just getting Internet from Comcast.


My concerns about Comcast are picture quality, and maybe loss of multiple HBO and Showtime channels. On D*, of course they have East and West coast channels for both HBO and Showtime as well as things like HBO Zone, HBO Signature, HBO Comedy, etc.


----------



## Persil

I can't speak to the picture quality aspect as I haven't done a direct comparison. But, a factor to consider when you worry about not having the multiple HBO/Showtime channels is to remember the benefit of Video On Demand. While Comcast may have dropped the multiple linear channels, most of what is circulating on the channels during the month is available on demand, which is of course better because you don't have to wait for the next scheduled playback. Obviously, some content is not available on demand so it's not a perfect solution. But, my experience is that I gave up on even bothering to see what is on the linear HBO channel I have and just go to VOD instead. So, not even sure what I'm missing!


----------



## Brian Conrad

Comcast uses ancient MPEG2 streams which are prone to quadpelling on fast pans and action scenes making them look "gritty". That can be avoided with MP4 which about everyone else uses. They'd probably love to use VP8 because there would be no royalties to pay. Expect corporate wars between MPEG-LA and Google if the latter happens. Movie studios already use JPEG2000 to avoid royalties on digital film distribution to theaters.


I got the notice in my Comcast bill yesterday that Limited Basic will be encrypted on October 1st. So bye, bye Comcast. I have U-Verse for broadband so might as well take advantage of the promo period for TV. Or forget about TV except for streaming services.


----------



## EX500

Comcast's elimination of Clear QAM is going to force my hand as well.


I've been keeping it around mainly for convenience, supplementing the QAM locals with Digital Starter SD from a DCH70 feeding a TiVo S2. For stuff I really care about, I pluck the HD versions off the internet.


OTA can be a challenge in the hills here, otherwise, I would have dumped them long ago.


Anyone know off hand what the HD box options are? I don't really relish paying the HD equipment surcharge on something that really should be the norm now. As with any large utility, one can call multiple times, and get as many different answers from as many reps as you speak to.


A new TiVo S5 with CableCard would be nice, but there's that service fee to contend with (my S2 has lifetime).


I could upgrade my vanilla DSL to U-verse for both TV and internet, but I won't subscribe to an ISP with bandwidth caps, and government taps. And from what I understand, going from DSL to U-Verse is a one way street with no return if I find AT&T's ISP service sucks, even without those two factors.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23657831
> 
> 
> Anyone know off hand what the HD box options are? I don't really relish paying the HD equipment surcharge on something that really should be the norm now. As with any large utility, one can call multiple times, and get as many different answers from as many reps as you speak to.



Assuming you are on *limited basic* service only - you can get up to 3 FREE HD-DTA's, & there is NO HD enabling fee needed

Additional HD-DTA's are only .50/month each; they have both HDMI & RF (ch 3-4) SD outputs that CAN be used simultaneously

(At least in our market) limited basic subs can also get full HD digital boxes for only $2.50/month; again, with NO HD fee


Here's a through review of the new HD-DTA's; including discussions re: (not) needing the HD tech fee on limited basic:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review 


If you are on *Family or Digital Economy* tier, then (unfortunately) you HAVE to pay the HD tech fee to get ANY HD

But, HD-DTA's are still priced the same as above; up to 3 FREE; additional ones only .50 each

Full HD boxes are $10 each


Unfortunately, Expanded Basic & above subs (now) have to pay $2 for EVERY HD-DTA - in addition to the HD tech fee









Full HD boxes are $10 each, same as above


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Persil*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23657509
> 
> 
> I can't speak to the picture quality aspect as I haven't done a direct comparison. But, a factor to consider when you worry about not having the multiple HBO/Showtime channels is to remember the benefit of Video On Demand. While Comcast may have dropped the multiple linear channels, most of what is circulating on the channels during the month is available on demand, which is of course better because you don't have to wait for the next scheduled playback. Obviously, some content is not available on demand so it's not a perfect solution. But, my experience is that I gave up on even bothering to see what is on the linear HBO channel I have and just go to VOD instead. So, not even sure what I'm missing!



I'm not sure I can get VOD on a Tivo?


I guess I can also use HBO Go on my Apple TV and iOS devices too, for on demand viewing.


I was intrigued by the X1 but it seems to require Triple Play and has a number of issues.


----------



## gfbuchanan

wco81,


I am in Cupertino and use a Tivo Preimere. With the cable card, it will do VOD. I expect the new boxes will as well. If you use a TiVo as your cable box, then you get HD content, but don't pay the $10/month HD fee. You pay a small CC fee (I think about $2 but get a user equipment refund of about $5, so you actually get a bonus of about $3.)


Greg


----------



## wco81

Thanks, are you happy with the HD PQ and the reliability and speed of the Internet?


I had Comcast years ago, both TV and Internet. Internet used to go down once every few months. I got used to resetting the cable modems before calling in.


----------



## bareyb

I live in Cupertino too and our Internet is Rock Solid. Very rare that it goes out. Fast too. With Boost we get 50 mb/s and up.


----------



## tdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23658736
> 
> 
> wco81,
> 
> 
> I am in Cupertino and use a Tivo Preimere. With the cable card, it will do VOD. I expect the new boxes will as well. If you use a TiVo as your cable box, then you get HD content, but don't pay the $10/month HD fee. You pay a small CC fee (I think about $2 but get a user equipment refund of about $5, so you actually get a bonus of about $3.)
> 
> 
> Greg




The $10 fee "depends".


I have no HD boxes from Comcast, and have two HD HomerunPrimes, and yet I still pay the $10 fee..


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14910#post_23658053
> 
> 
> Assuming you are on *limited basic* service only - you can get up to 3 FREE HD-DTA's, & there is NO HD enabling fee needed
> 
> Additional HD-DTA's are only .50/month each; they have both HDMI & RF (ch 3-4) SD outputs that CAN be used simultaneously
> 
> (At least in our market) limited basic subs can also get full HD digital boxes for only $2.50/month; again, with NO HD fee
> 
> 
> Here's a through review of the new HD-DTA's; including discussions re: (not) needing the HD tech fee on limited basic:
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28301671-DTA-HD-DTA-s-are-here-in-Springfield-IL-a-review
> 
> 
> If you are on *Family or Digital Economy* tier, then (unfortunately) you HAVE to pay the HD tech fee to get ANY HD
> 
> But, HD-DTA's are still priced the same as above; up to 3 FREE; additional ones only .50 each
> 
> Full HD boxes are $10 each
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Expanded Basic & above subs (now) have to pay $2 for EVERY HD-DTA - in addition to the HD tech fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full HD boxes are $10 each, same as above



Thanks.


This nickel-and-dime approach with the HD fee is, like baggage fees, infuriating, but understandably, profitable.


I'd be willing to drop $200 for the new low-end TiVo and pay their $15 service fee, if it meant I could get HD, a good DVR,and spare myself from having everything go through a Comcast box, but not if there's going to be another $10 slapped on top of that.


That would seem to make dropping down to Limited Basic, and having fee-free HD with the HD-DTA my best option for now but I'll have to see what the terms actually are for this market.


----------



## snidely

In Oakland - the internet has almost never been down. The speed is 18-29mbs down - 5 up. My speed doubled once I upgraded to a Doscis3 modem and went froma "G" to an "N" router.


----------



## c3

We have 4 households in the family with various levels of Comcast TV services and TiVo HDs. No $10 HD Technology fees. A retention rep did add it recently without my prior knowledge (along with inside wiring protection), but I had it removed through online chat.


----------



## snidely

We just picked up and installed the HD-DTA device in a bdrm. to replace the SD-DTA box we had. Does make a huge diff. in the pic. I didn't even know an HD-DTA "thing" existed til reading about it a few months ago here. When I contacted Comcast a few months ago - they didn't have it here.

When on chat with them Thursday to ask if this animal was now available. Asked rep if I could exchange my free SD-DTA for an HD-DTA? He said yes, and indicated it would still be free. (I copied the chat session.) We also have a HD-DVR on the acct. He said the Oakland office didn't have any, but Bkly. had 8 in stock. Picked it up Friday. This box is sure more refined than the old SD-DTA which seemed to be cobbled together from pieces left over from other projects.

It comes w. a 6' HDMI cable, and 2 5' coax cables. 6' wasn't long enough to string from wall hung panel, inside wall and to where we mounted the box. Fortunately, had a 10' Monoprice cable on hand. Remote is easy to use and reacts to channel changes quickly. You get all the HD (and SD) channels you subscribe to. No guide and no On Demand.


----------



## Larry Kenney

We have Comcast phone and internet, but Dish Network beats Comcast for TV, no question about it. The Dish Hopper DVR is fantastic! You might want to check it out.


Larry

SF


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23664166
> 
> 
> You get all the HD (and SD) channels you subscribe to.



ONLY up thru the Digital Starter (basic) tier - & you do NOT ANY premium channels thru it, either. (SD or HD)

Although in our market, 3-4 of the Digital Preferred channels come thru DTA's - ONLY in SD, though... )


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23664166
> 
> 
> We just picked up and installed the HD-DTA device in a bdrm. ....


Do you have a picture of your HD-DTA ?

I am also wondering if the HD-DTA let you choose a different IR control channel, so that you can control 2 boxes in the same room. I have a TV that has PIP (picture in picture) and TV QAM tuner will be dead in October once Comcast start encypting all channels. If they are free, I may go and pick up one.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23672627
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture of your HD-DTA ?



If it's a Moto like we have, here's pic/spec sheet on it:

http://moto.arrisi.com/staticfiles/Video-Solutions/Products/Video-CPE/All-Digital-Set-Tops/HD-DTA100u/_Documents/_Static_Files/365-095-17981_x2%20HD_DTA100u%20Final%2009092011.pdf 


> Quote:
> I am also wondering if the HD-DTA let you choose a different IR control channel, so that you can control 2 boxes in the same room. I have a TV that has PIP (picture in picture) and TV QAM tuner will be dead in October once Comcast start encypting all channels.



They were _supposed_ to have RF4CE remote control, but I could never get mine to work in RF mode. Others on the DSLR board have reported they WERE able to get it to work. Since RF4CE uses a unique paring protocol, you should be able to have multiple HD-DTA's in the same room w/out them interfering w/each other.


Also, if your existing (1st) box on the TV is NOT a DTA (full digital box) then you won't have an issue, since the DTA's & digital boxes use different IR codes.


----------



## Derek87

So... i got a notice in the mail yesterday (Santa Clara) saying that unencrypted signals would cease starting October 1. i jumped on the phone to request HD-DTAs and after 30 minutes of being passed around (why would the number suggested in the leaflet send me to a general help line that would then need to redirect me again after a 30 minute wait to get in line again?!?!), i tried the online chat session.


this _seemed_ to get the desired result: after carefully explaining my situation (signed up for Blast Plus promotion 2 months ago), i was promised that i could swap out my unused SD STB for a pair of HD-DTAs. (theoretically, i only need one, but i may kludge together the second unit to use with my computer based (mac) tuner set to channel 3 for a manual sort of recording as long as i can have the proper channel set).


anyway, they directed to my local office today with my printed out chat session. the rep and manager there proceeded to tell me that no matter what package i had (unless it's a high end digital package well beyond economy), i would have to pay a $10 HD STB fee (and take it home) if i wanted any number of HD-DTAs. i argued until i was blue in the face and basically was told i was SOL. the only consolation i got was 6 months free HD STB + 2 years guaranteed free on a HD-DTA for a second tv set plus the promise to give me another 6 months free if i emailed the rep 6 months from now. not ideal, but i guess it buys me 12 months of time to figure out what i can do on the computer based DVR/cablecard route*, or worse case, have to pay $100 for the privilege (not!) of using their box for the final 10 months of my contract.


while theoretically, i now can watch things like CNN, Discovery FOOD in HD, that really is no bonus to our family who watches very little TV at this stage. (we essentially watch a few network shows i record on our computer). maybe things will change, but for now, i feel i'm in a lose-lose situation -- starting October 1, i can no longer record HD local networks on my computer and if i don't do anything, 12 months from now, my bill goes up an extra $10/month beyond what i was expecting when i signed my contract. (which they claim never promised me HD via unencrypted QAM)


very frustrated...



* i will consider a HDHomeRun Prime, but the problem with that is it doesn't seem to play nicely with Macs. so in additionin to replacing my existing HD tuner (miglia HD unit via USB), i'd have to by a windows HTPC to handle the recording properly if i chose this route...sigh. gotta love how the expenses pile up...


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23674606
> 
> 
> So... i got a notice in the mail yesterday (Santa Clara) saying that unencrypted signals would cease starting October 1. i jumped on the phone to request HD-DTAs and after 30 minutes of being passed around (why would the number suggested in the leaflet send me to a general help line that would then need to redirect me again after a 30 minute wait to get in line again?!?!), i tried the online chat session.
> 
> 
> this _seemed_ to get the desired result: after carefully explaining my situation (signed up for Blast Plus promotion 2 months ago), i was promised that i could swap out my unused SD STB for a pair of HD-DTAs. (theoretically, i only need one, but i may kludge together the second unit to use with my computer based (mac) tuner set to channel 3 for a manual sort of recording as long as i can have the proper channel set).
> 
> 
> anyway, they directed to my local office today with my printed out chat session. the rep and manager there proceeded to tell me that no matter what package i had (unless it's a high end digital package well beyond economy), i would have to pay a $10 HD STB fee (and take it home) if i wanted any number of HD-DTAs. i argued until i was blue in the face and basically was told i was SOL. the only consolation i got was 6 months free HD STB + 2 years guaranteed free on a HD-DTA for a second tv set plus the promise to give me another 6 months free if i emailed the rep 6 months from now. not ideal, but i guess it buys me 12 months of time to figure out what i can do on the computer based DVR/cablecard route*, or worse case, have to pay $100 for the privilege (not!) of using their box for the final 10 months of my contract.
> 
> 
> while theoretically, i now can watch things like CNN, Discovery FOOD in HD, that really is no bonus to our family who watches very little TV at this stage. (we essentially watch a few network shows i record on our computer). maybe things will change, but for now, i feel i'm in a lose-lose situation -- starting October 1, i can no longer record HD local networks on my computer and if i don't do anything, 12 months from now, my bill goes up an extra $10/month beyond what i was expecting when i signed my contract. (which they claim never promised me HD via unencrypted QAM)
> 
> 
> very frustrated...
> 
> 
> 
> * i will consider a HDHomeRun Prime, but the problem with that is it doesn't seem to play nicely with Macs. so in additionin to replacing my existing HD tuner (miglia HD unit via USB), i'd have to by a windows HTPC to handle the recording properly if i chose this route...sigh. gotta love how the expenses pile up...



When your commitment is over, I'd try to get a better deal. Basically tell them you want to cancel.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23674606
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, they directed to my local office today with my printed out chat session. the rep and manager there proceeded to tell me that no matter what package i had (unless it's a high end digital package well beyond economy), i would have to pay a $10 HD STB fee (and take it home) if i wanted any number of HD-DTAs.



Derek, if you (re)read what I posted above, what the office actually told you was correct. ANY TV packages above limited basic where you want ANY HD channels, require the $10 HD tech fee. And since Blast Plus includes Digital Economy TV, it too IS subject to this fee. Also, if you were to look at the printed CC price sheets, you would also see that DE ALSO includes 1 full digital box, as part of the service - REGARDLESS if you pay the HD tech fee or not.

HOWEVER, if you had chosen to pay the $10 HD fee, you would have been provided a full HD digital box as part of that fee, (in place of the SD digital box) PLUS be able to get up to 3 HD DTA's FREE.


Obviously the on-line chat CSR gave you bad info; nothing new there. While I understand that CSR's should know what the hell they're selling to customers, customers THEMSELVES could alleviate many of the woes, if they looked over these price sheets, where this is all spelled out. (albeit in tiny print in some parts w/footnotes...







)


Bottom line - the ONLY way to get (locals in) HD w/out paying the $10 HD fee, is to downgrade to limited basic - OR upgrade to a (costly) X3 HD pkg.


But I guess at least you got some freebies out of them for some time anyway, for your trouble...


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23675317
> 
> 
> Derek, if you (re)read what I posted above, what the office actually told you was correct. ANY TV packages above limited basic where you want ANY HD channels, require the $10 HD tech fee. And since Blast Plus includes Digital Economy TV, it too IS subject to this fee. Also, if you were to look at the printed CC price sheets, you would also see that DE ALSO includes 1 full digital box, as part of the service - REGARDLESS if you pay the HD tech fee or not.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you had chosen to pay the $10 HD fee, you would have been provided a full HD digital box as part of that fee, (in place of the SD digital box) PLUS be able to get up to 3 HD DTA's FREE.
> 
> 
> Obviously the on-line chat CSR gave you bad info; nothing new there. While I understand that CSR's should know what the hell they're selling to customers, customers THEMSELVES could alleviate many of the woes, if they looked over these price sheets, where this is all spelled out. (albeit in tiny print in some parts w/footnotes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Bottom line - the ONLY way to get (locals in) HD w/out paying the $10 HD fee, is to downgrade to limited basic - OR upgrade to a (costly) X3 HD pkg.
> 
> 
> But I guess at least you got some freebies out of them for some time anyway, for your trouble...



thanks.










it may vary from locale to locale; but what i was also told is that even if i had only limited basic, policy is such that if one wants to have HD, they have to have an HD box. and then, as you suggest, one can get additional HD-DTAs. according to the manager i spoke with, it is not possible to get an HD-DTA on its own. a full HD box is required.


the only small good news is the HD box i received today is not the monstrosity like the older Motorola boxes.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23673353
> 
> 
> If it's a Moto like we have, here's pic/spec sheet on it:
> 
> http://moto.arrisi.com/staticfiles/Video-Solutions/Products/Video-CPE/All-Digital-Set-Tops/HD-DTA100u/_Documents/_Static_Files/365-095-17981_x2%20HD_DTA100u%20Final%2009092011.pdf
> 
> They were _supposed_ to have RF4CE remote control, but I could never get mine to work in RF mode. Others on the DSLR board have reported they WERE able to get it to work. Since RF4CE uses a unique paring protocol, you should be able to have multiple HD-DTA's in the same room w/out them interfering w/each other.
> 
> 
> Also, if your existing (1st) box on the TV is NOT a DTA (full digital box) then you won't have an issue, since the DTA's & digital boxes use different IR codes.



Mine looks the same ( or close to it) but says "Xfinity" on the front. Has a bright green light in front. Model no. is DC60Xu.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23675317
> 
> 
> Derek, if you (re)read what I posted above, what the office actually told you was correct. ANY TV packages above limited basic where you want ANY HD channels, require the $10 HD tech fee. And since Blast Plus includes Digital Economy TV, it too IS subject to this fee. Also, if you were to look at the printed CC price sheets, you would also see that DE ALSO includes 1 full digital box, as part of the service - REGARDLESS if you pay the HD tech fee or not.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you had chosen to pay the $10 HD fee, you would have been provided a full HD digital box as part of that fee, (in place of the SD digital box) PLUS be able to get up to 3 HD DTA's FREE.
> 
> 
> Obviously the on-line chat CSR gave you bad info; nothing new there. While I understand that CSR's should know what the hell they're selling to customers, customers THEMSELVES could alleviate many of the woes, if they looked over these price sheets, where this is all spelled out. (albeit in tiny print in some parts w/footnotes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Bottom line - the ONLY way to get (locals in) HD w/out paying the $10 HD fee, is to downgrade to limited basic - OR upgrade to a (costly) X3 HD pkg.
> 
> 
> But I guess at least you got some freebies out of them for some time anyway, for your trouble...



I'm confused (Not unusual). We have an HD-DVR and, of course, HD service. No premium channels. We get On Demand and have HSI. The chat guy said the HD-DTA would continue to be free. I assume that we pay what is called an "HD fee" because we have an HD-DVR??? If we start to get charged, I'll ask for the SD-DTA back!


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23675929
> 
> 
> We have an HD-DVR and, of course, HD service. No premium channels. We get On Demand and have HSI.



You still haven't told us WHICH basic (TV) pkg you're on...so it's hard to answer the rest of your questions. It should be indicated clearly on your bill.

Again, WHICH basic pkg you're on, has an effect on what you pay for certain services/options...as I stated...










> Quote:
> The chat guy said the HD-DTA would continue to be free.


*Again*, depends on your base pkg; just so you know, most other CC areas are/have started to charge for (either) type of DTA, that were previously FREE


> Quote:
> I assume that we pay what is called an "HD fee" because we have an HD-DVR???


Yes


> Quote:
> If we start to get charged, I'll ask for the SD-DTA back!


Charged for what??? They both cost the same, so I highly doubt you'll have to do this - also the HD-DTA's have RF (SD) outputs, so it still would work on an SDTV.










> Quote:
> Mine looks the same ( or close to it) but says "Xfinity" on the front. Has a bright green light in front. Model no. is DC60Xu.



Ah, you guys got the Pace DTA's; same diff as our Moto's:

http://www.pace.com/Documents/Products/Am/STB/DC60XU.pdf


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Derek87*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23675446
> 
> 
> 
> it may vary from locale to locale; but what i was also told is that even if i had only limited basic, policy is such that if one wants to have HD, they have to have an HD box. and then, as you suggest, one can get additional HD-DTAs. according to the manager i spoke with, it is not possible to get an HD-DTA on its own. a full HD box is required.



That may be - but if I was you, I'd take a VERY close look at the next updated price sheet for you locale, that CC sends out with your bills; most likely, it will jibe with what I'm telling you (at least regarding the HD-DTA's/HD fees w/certain pkgs...)


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23675317
> 
> 
> Bottom line - the ONLY way to get (locals in) HD w/out paying the $10 HD fee, is to downgrade to limited basic - OR upgrade to a (costly) X3 HD pkg.



Or get a CableCard and use your own box.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23676413
> 
> 
> Or get a CableCard and use your own box.



NOT necessarily...THIS is one thing that seems to vary from market to market! If you look at various CC postings on this topic, it seems to go all over the place.


Unfortunately, I think that now that CC is/will have everything encrypted on pretty much all their systems, CC WILL eventually start closing this loophole on the systems that DON'T require the (HD) fee on cablecards.


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23676114
> 
> 
> That may be - but if I was you, I'd take a VERY close look at the next updated price sheet for you locale, that CC sends out with your bills; most likely, it will jibe with what I'm telling you (at least regarding the HD-DTA's/HD fees w/certain pkgs...)



good suggestion.


i have a year now to figure this all out. we live in a town home and although a pain, this recent change may get me off my butt to see if i can figure out how to get an attic antenna installed for OTA signal. it should work...just a dicey installation since its only rafters up there (ie, one wrong misstep and my foot goes through the ceiling ...) but it would be worth pursuing, and maybe even hiring someone to help me if it's not too expensive.


----------



## TimV

*They're getting desperate*


I currently use Comcast for internet only. I pay about $50 per month. I don't have TV (cable or satellite) or a land line. Most of my content comes streaming from Netflix or Hulu or on Blu-ray.


I took a call from Comcast today. The CSR was offering to double my internet speed for the same price and include (at no extra charge) basic cable as well as 12 months of HBO. I told her I wasn't interested in getting TV but would gladly take the speed bump. She said that all I had to do was hook up the cable box in a corner and leave it alone. There wouldn't be any fees for the box and no appointment for a technician visit since they could send self installation kit. This went back and forth for a few minutes and I could tell she was getting frustrated. In the end I still declined simply because my internet speed is adequate and it still sounded like too much hassle for something I don't really want.


It was interesting sales approach, however. I can only imagine the accounting on their end looks better the more cable subscribers they have, even if the customer never uses it and they have to give it away basically for free. The cable TV business model is clearly on life support.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Internet speed is becoming a marketing tool anymore. A website won't load any faster if on 1 gbps service if the ad servers are slow. Even on AVSForum I once had it hang tried to load due to a slow ad server. I alerted AVSForum to it and David wrote back thanking me and saying to always let them know if an ad is hanging up a load of the site. Funny thing is my 4G LTE service around town (not at the house however) is as fast as my broadband service and twice as fast for uploads.


----------



## Keenan

Loading linkage to social networking sites is another drag on page load times, when I load a Salon article page for example it takes several seconds for the page to completely load and be navigable.


----------



## Derek87

i definitely have seen no real life performance enhancement in going from the performance tier 27/5 sustained to the blast level 55/11 sustained.


that being said, the performance tier was a noticeable improvement for us from our 6/1 mbit DSL connection. the big difference for us were the upload speeds since we rely on Backblaze for offsite backups.


when we finish our contract period, and hopefully have our OTA antenna installed (will do it well before then to make sure all the kinks are worked out), i'll drop back whatever they can give me the performance tier for as that is more than enough for our family.


----------



## tdavis

I find myself drifting towards cutting the TV side of Comcast here also, due to shear lack of time and nothing really on that I really want to watch, and the cost keeps going up.. and up..


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdavis*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23685352
> 
> 
> I find myself drifting towards cutting the TV side of Comcast here also, due to shear lack of time and nothing really on that I really want to watch, and the cost keeps going up.. and up..


For those of you who "cut the cord" - what do you do for a news source? Is CNN available somewhere else other than cable or sat? Or, is there an online news source we could stream?

What gets me is the $5/mo that's built in to all packages to cover ESPN channel alone. That's not fair to the fair percentage of people who aren't into sports. I would give it up 8 months of the year outside college football.


----------



## ejb1980

When does CNN air news? News is on all Big-4 channels and probably many other channels in a large city like San Francisco.


----------



## wco81

Has anyone ordered service recently?


Looks like you can buy an offer on the site, say a Double Play offer, and then what, pick up a self-install kit at a local office?


That's what I'm hoping to do, have my own cable modem and got Tivos coming.


But wondering what kind of lead time. Was thinking about going to pick up a kit this Saturday but my Tivo won't be here until next Wednesday.


So I'm thinking I could order next week and then go pick up the kit.


Or are they going to try to send someone to install? I had Comcast service years ago so I still have their splitters and taps on my coax.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14940#post_23686432
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who "cut the cord" - what do you do for a news source? Is CNN available somewhere else other than cable or sat? Or, is there an online news source we could stream?
> 
> What gets me is the $5/mo that's built in to all packages to cover ESPN channel alone. That's not fair to the fair percentage of people who aren't into sports. I would give it up 8 months of the year outside college football.



There is this thing called the internet. You can get all the news from all the sources there...


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23686803
> 
> 
> There is this thing called the internet. You can get all the news from all the sources there...



I am somewhat of a news junkie. I do, at least, want to see (sometimes record for later viewing) important speeches and the few live news events that are shown.

I am old fashioned and get my hard news from paper - mainly the NY Times while eating breakfast. I can scan a paper much faster than scrolling via computer.

An aside - I never have figured out why CNN doesn't carry its global channel in the U.S. They also have a habit of cancelling news for a day or two at a time to broadcast non-news events - like trials etc.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23687173
> 
> 
> I never have figured out why CNN doesn't carry its global channel in the U.S.



If you're talking about CNN International...they very much DO, it's just that CC has steadfastly refused to carry it (AND Boomerang I might add) in all but a couple markets, such as Atlanta.

Neither satellite co. carries CNNI, either...


----------



## CTEL08

im pretty sure basic cable channels were just encrypted here in southern santa clara county


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTEL08*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14950_50#post_23688199
> 
> 
> im pretty sure basic cable channels were just encrypted here in southern santa clara county


Well I am in mountain view and I still see (From my HDHomeRun prime):

Virtual Channel 705 KPIXD

Frequency 513.000 MHz

Program Number 1

Authorization subscribed

CCI Protection none

CGMS Protection none


----------



## Brian Conrad

You should get a notice in your bill (it's a separate piece of paper English on one side and Spanish on the other) announcing Limited Basic encryption.


----------



## tranle

About limited basic encryption, I went yesterday to the comcast office to try to get the HD-DTA, and asked for the price.

The lady said for limited basic users the first one should be free and additional one should be $1.99. But when she tried to add it to my account, it trigger adding the additional $11 for HD output fee (1 per system). And the SD-DTA does not have the HD outlet fee requirement.

Then I asked what would the price for the cable card and that would be $1.50 without the HD outlet fee.


So I am back and trying to figure out what device can I use with a cable card that does not an additional $10 monthly fee from somebody.

I already have an HDHR prime with a cable card but my older TVs cannot talk DLNA to it.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23691740
> 
> 
> About limited basic encryption, I went yesterday to the comcast office to try to get the HD-DTA, and asked for the price.
> 
> The lady said for limited basic users the first one should be free and additional one should be $1.99. But when she tried to add it to my account, it trigger adding the additional $11 for HD output fee (1 per system).



You probably needed to ask for a supervisor; I suspect she neglected to put your account on the correct rate code for HD-DTA's on Limited Basic tier - which is why she was having problems doing this:

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28461585-


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14950_50#post_23692085
> 
> 
> You probably needed to ask for a supervisor; I suspect she neglected to put your account on the correct rate code for HD-DTA's on Limited Basic tier - which is why she was having problems doing this:
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28461585-


My problem does not looks like what it is on the dlsreport site. I currently have Limited Basic (for a while now 10+ years) and I have 2 HD STB (full STB) and a cable card.and my reception of HD channel is working fine so I think that my account is setup correctly. From what she told me it is some new accounting rule they have added for HD equipment.

I will wait until somebody else around here has successfully added an HD-DTA without the HD outlet fee before trying again the local over crowded office.


----------



## CTEL08

welp, after dissappearing late saturday morning and all thru sunday, the clear qam channels are showing up unencrypted again today, labor day.


just for clarity sake, nothing has been altered or touched in my set up then or now, just a cable from the wall to the tuner in the tv.


i wouldnt know if this is a common occurrence or not, i was only using the CQ as a supplement to my ota set up, to feed the picture in picture for viewing college football on saturday.


----------



## gfbuchanan

My latest bill said Clear QAM would disappear on 1 Oct. in Cupertino.


My understanding of the $10 HD fee is that it is an equipment fee. I have a Cable Card in my TiVo and get HD signals just fine. I do NOT pay a $10 HD fee, just the excessive Digital Starter fee.


----------



## seatacboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gfbuchanan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23693428
> 
> 
> My latest bill said Clear QAM would disappear on 1 Oct. in Cupertino. My understanding of the $10 HD fee is that it is an equipment fee. I have a Cable Card in my TiVo and get HD signals just fine. I do NOT pay a $10 HD fee, just the excessive Digital Starter fee.


The $10 HD Technology Fee is not an equipment fee. The HD Tech Fee is simply a source of revenue Comcast splits with cable networks and local OTA broadcast stations, who can demand higher fees for providing HD service


The $10 HD Tech Fee is assessed per household on a monthly basis. If you have three HD televisions in a household, you will only pay one HD Tech Fee per month, but you might have CableCard or HD Set-Top-Box rental fees for the extra sets.


My understanding is that in most cases, Limited Basic is exempt from the $10 HD Tech Fee.


In the future, the $10 HD Tech Fee might be automatically incorporated into Comcast's subscription pricing. But for now, Comcast regards it like the price differential between filling your car with regular 87-octane gasoline versus premium 92-octane gasoline, even though HD television receivers probably represent a large majority of television households in America. Another analogy, if you are over age 50, is that for many years during the LP era, there was a $1 per disc price differential between monaural and stereophonic pressings of the same album on LP. If you wanted to buy The Beatles' Sergeant Pepper album when it was released in 1967, list price for the mono LP was $3.98 and the stereo LP was $4.98. A year later, record companies stopped pressing mono LPs, all new releases were stereo. List price for all new releases increased to $4.98 ($5.98 for classical music titles).


The goofy HD Technology fee, along with encrypting Clear QAM and imposing new or increased user charges for Comcast-mandated boxes and equipment, are some of the reasons that I just "cut the cord" with Comcast. Installing an antenna does have real advantages....


----------



## Brian Conrad

I wish I could put up an antenna but it would need to be on a 200 foot tower. There are lots of places in the Bay Area that can't get OTA. There should be translator services for those and I wouldn't be surprised if there were at one time. But I know from growning up in a rural area that once satellite was offered in the 1980s that the local translator organization had trouble getting their yearly donations to keep running. I'll wave good by to Comcast at the end of the month after I have U-Verse TV up and running smoothly. I doubt it I'll be the only one and may want to call mid-month as U-Verse (and DirectTV and Dish Network) might be very busy.


----------



## wco81

So you guys are cutting the cord because of encryption and you don't want to spend the money to rent or buy a Cable Card device?


I'm buying one of the new Tivos. Lot of money up front but I will save $50 a month from a Double Play deal. Unfortunately, Comcast controls the pipe so if you want much faster speeds than DSL or what even Uverse offers ...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seatacboy*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23699667
> 
> 
> The $10 HD Technology Fee is not an equipment fee.



From Comcast's price list: HD Technology Fee -- "HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet."


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23692236
> 
> 
> My problem does not looks like what it is on the dlsreport site. I currently have Limited Basic (for a while now 10+ years) and I have 2 HD STB (full STB) and a cable card.and my reception of HD channel is working fine so I think that my account is setup correctly. From what she told me it is some new accounting rule they have added for HD equipment.



Well in all fairness, I had NO idea you already had FULL (HD) STB's & CC. Just curious, since you are a limited sub, how much are they charging you now for those 2 full STB's & CC? (here they only charge $2.50 for each full HD STB on limited basic subs)


But another problem that she might have had with putting the HD-DTA's on your account - if the CSR does NOT place them in the correct hierarchy on an account, they will NOT even activate at all. I went thru this very thing with the CSR in OUR local office who gave me an HD-DTA; a repair CSR had to rebuild my account & reorder how my boxes/DTA's were on my account.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23702652
> 
> 
> From Comcast's price list: HD Technology Fee -- "HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet."



And doesn't this ALSO say "Not available for limited basic subs"??? (it does on all our price lists







)


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23700635
> 
> 
> So you guys are cutting the cord because of encryption and you don't want to spend the money to rent or buy a Cable Card device?
> 
> 
> I'm buying one of the new Tivos. Lot of money up front but I will save $50 a month from a Double Play deal. Unfortunately, Comcast controls the pipe so if you want much faster speeds than DSL or what even Uverse offers ...


The only reason I kept Comcast up until now was for the OpenQAM. I already have U-Verse for broadband and 12 mbps is plenty fast for things like Netflix, Vudu, etc in HD. I'm not running a server out of the house.


Yeah, I wish we had an enlightened City Council but that would be a real stretch. If we did they would have built fiber in the town themselves and leased access to AT&T, Sonic.net and the like. I hate monopolies and their scams.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14950_50#post_23704288
> 
> 
> Well in all fairness, I had NO idea you already had FULL (HD) STB's & CC. Just curious, since you are a limited sub, how much are they charging you now for those 2 full STB's & CC? (here they only charge $2.50 for each full HD STB on limited basic subs)
> 
> 
> But another problem that she might have had with putting the HD-DTA's on your account - if the CSR does NOT place them in the correct hierarchy on an account, they will NOT even activate at all. I went thru this very thing with the CSR in OUR local office who gave me an HD-DTA; a repair CSR had to rebuild my account & reorder how my boxes/DTA's were on my account.
> 
> And doesn't this ALSO say "Not available for limited basic subs"??? (it does on all our price lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



With the new pricing with a Limited Basic I am paying:

HD STB: $2.65

Cable Card: $1.50


----------



## wco81

Hmm, so one big adjustment coming from Direct TV to Comcast is that Comcast doesn't have the East coast as well as the West coast channels for all the cable networks.


So just one HBO HD pacific channel (though it seems to have all the SD channels).


Has there been any indications of them adding these?


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23702652
> 
> 
> From Comcast's price list: HD Technology Fee -- "HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet."



I just got off the phone with Comcast after directly asking them whether the fee is a service fee, or an equipment fee. I was told it was the latter, and in response to whether I'd have to pay it if I got a TiVo and Cablecard for my Digitial Starter tier, I was told no.


What makes me leery is that I've had past experiences where I've spoken to three different reps regarding another issue, and was given three different answers.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the impression that while there are "rules," they can be broken if one happens to get a pliable or less-than-informed rep with the desired answer, and Comcast is forced to honor whatever such rep promises,and that there are myriad unique individual "deals" in the CR system as a result. Kinda like a bargaining game.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23700635
> 
> 
> So you guys are cutting the cord because of encryption and you don't want to spend the money to rent or buy a Cable Card device?
> 
> 
> I'm buying one of the new Tivos. Lot of money up front but I will save $50 a month from a Double Play deal. Unfortunately, Comcast controls the pipe so if you want much faster speeds than DSL or what even Uverse offers ...



I'm either going to get a TiVo, or drop to the Limited Basic tier if it means I don't have to fork over an extra fee for HD service+equipment to maintain most of what I consume now.


----------



## gfbuchanan

All I can tell you is what happened to me. I got Digital Starter with a HD STB and had the $10 HD charge on my bill. I purchased a TiVo and took the HD STB in to the local (Sunnyvale) Xfinity office and swapped it for a Cable Card. When I asked the agent handling the swap, she said the $10 HD charge was for the HD equipment, and that it would be removed from my bill. It was. So know my bill shows the Digital Starter with HSI, and no HD fee. The cable card costs about $1.50, but I get a homeowner supplied equipment credit of about $2.50.


Greg


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23709192
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Comcast after directly asking them whether the fee is a service fee, or an equipment fee. I was told it was the latter, and in response to whether I'd have to pay it if I got a TiVo and Cablecard for my Digitial Starter tier, I was told no.
> 
> 
> What makes me leery is that I've had past experiences where I've spoken to three different reps regarding another issue, and was given three different answers.
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I get the impression that while there are "rules," they can be broken if one happens to get a pliable or less-than-informed rep with the desired answer, and Comcast is forced to honor whatever such rep promises,and that there are myriad unique individual "deals" in the CR system as a result. Kinda like a bargaining game.
> 
> I'm either going to get a TiVo, or drop to the Limited Basic tier if it means I don't have to fork over an extra fee for HD service+equipment to maintain most of what I consume now.



What I do with some outfits where I might get 2 (or more) different stories is contact CS via their "chat" function and pose the question. The saved version of the chat really helps if there is a dispute later on.


----------



## abg

Hi-


I came across an unusual problem with my Comcast DVR that I thought I'd ask about here first before going to the appropriate hardware forum (which appears to be almost dead).


A couple of weeks ago, I swapped my old Motorola DCT6412 for a DCT3412 unit (the old one was making a lot of ominous hard drive clicking noises and basically acting like the hard drive was going). The new unit is basically the same as the old one but doesn't have an analog tuner. It also happens to have an HDMI connector rather than the DVI that the old one did, along with component connectors, which is what I'd used to connect to the old unit.


Swapping the new for old unit was a snap. Since I happened to still have the component cables sitting right next to the ports of the new DVR I decided to connect those as well as the HDMI cable as it was simpler than trying to untangle the cables







. A few minutes later everything is up and running and, after the appropriate signal from Comcast, I was back in business with a nice HD picture via either HDMI or component input but settled on watching via HDMI as in principle it's better (I honestly can't see any significant difference).


Earlier this week, I used the OnDemand service for the first time from the new box. Right away, I noticed that the menu system looked like an expanded SD picture and, going to the TV show section I saw that the usual listing of HD shows on the right side was missing. Sure enough, all the shows were in SD. Later, just as an experiment, I switched back to component input and now I was able to get the OnDemand menu system I remembered, with separately listed HD TV shows and actual HD shows. My question is, why won't OnDemand give me an HD movie/TV show over HDMI? I thought I covered all the appropriate setup menus in the DVR but I'm open to the possibility that I overlooked something trivial that would explain this.


Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## Milt Frankel9

i have a motorola DCH3200 and i watch ondemand in hd over HDMI wit no problems.

milt9


----------



## Brian Conrad

I noticed an Astound flier in the mail this week and was wondering they were sending them out. Turns out they are about to launch service here in Martinez. Things just got a little more interesting.


----------



## MKANET


Does anyone know when our "basic cable" Digital QAM TV tuners will stop working?  I have 4 SiliconDust HD HomeRun TV tuners on my PC.

 

I was wondering what is the most hassle-free method to to provision/activate cablecard-based TV tuners.  I was thinking about getting the HDHR3-CC (HD HomeRun Prime) 3 tuner solution if all else fails.

 

Does anyone know what TV channels are flagged as "copy-freely" in the East Bay Area?  I'm curious if the same channels are flagged as copy-freely for most Comcast subscribers in the SF Bay Area.

 

Thanks in advance!

MKANET


----------



## Brian Conrad

I've never had any problem recording an OpenQAM station in the Bay Area with my HDHR (the first edition). However recently there seemed to be some problem on KNTV. I did read somewhere that one of the NBC O&O's accidentally had the copy flag set wrong on a Miranda device the station was using. I think, sadly, my first edition HDHR is biting the dust. It has problems recording and receiving channels that my recently purchased $40 Hauppauge USB stick has no problems with it.


You should have had a flier in your bill about the encryption. You might have missed it unless you get bills paperless. Frankly, Comcast should also email this out too. Seems most places in the Bay Area will lose Open QAM on the 1st.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23741022
> 
> 
> You should have had a flier in your bill about the encryption....Seems most places in the Bay Area will lose Open QAM on the 1st.


Yep. Got the flyer and have already canceled my CC subscription.










Will now be making some investments in antenna upgrades.


----------



## tdavis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKANET*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23740614
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when our "basic cable" Digital QAM TV tuners will stop working?  I have 4 SiliconDust HD HomeRun TV tuners on my PC.
> 
> 
> I was wondering what is the most hassle-free method to to provision/activate cablecard-based TV tuners.  I was thinking about getting the HDHR3-CC (HD HomeRun Prime) 3 tuner solution if all else fails.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what TV channels are flagged as "copy-freely" in the East Bay Area?  I'm curious if the same channels are flagged as copy-freely for most Comcast subscribers in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> MKANET



Almost all of the normal subscription channels are marked copy-freely.


HBO, Sho, etc, are not.


I use the Prime with MythTV, and everything works great! (almost better than the comcast's DVR..)


You will not have access to on-demand however.


----------



## Derek87

i wonder if they care about the loss of limited basic subscribers...


i too am working on an antenna upgrade this winter even though i have 1.5 years left in my contract with them and have a free HD box for another 10 months. i want to be ready to make the jump well in advance, and my antenna upgrade is going to take some work -- trying to install an attic antenna in our townhome (since we can't get one on the roof) and can hopefully have success fishing wires down walls


----------



## Brian Conrad

I saw some trucks over on Arnold Drive putting cable on poles. No AT&T or Comcast truck among them so I am suspecting it might be Astound. I don't know if they'll make it into my neighborhood on time for consideration though but I'll call and find out. I want the bottom line on everything before I do a switch either to U-Verse or them.


----------



## c3

To my surprise, I just found out that Discovery HD (750) is part of Limited Basic. Don't know when it started.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23754018
> 
> 
> To my surprise, I just found out that Discovery HD (750) is part of Limited Basic. Don't know when it started.


I seem to recall in the past this was true in the Santa Rosa system as well but it changed, I looked awhile ago and could not get DiscHD via clear QAM. I think it had something to do with a previous/old channel package and they were honoring it or something, don't recall the details.


----------



## Keenan

BTW, anyone who will be leaving Comcast when the encryption starts and moving to or expanding an OTA system I'll have an original SiliconDust HDHomeRun for sale in about 10 days or so.


----------



## kevini




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23754018
> 
> 
> To my surprise, I just found out that Discovery HD (750) is part of Limited Basic. Don't know when it started.



It depends where you live, if you are in a city who had Discovery on channel 15 and was part of Limited basic then you have 750 include if you have a HD device. If Discovery is outside the limited basic tier on SD then you don't get the HD.


At least Comcast is consistent with HD/SD channels!


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/14970#post_23741550
> 
> 
> Yep. Got the flyer and have already canceled my CC subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will now be making some investments in antenna upgrades.



Who do u use for internet? I don't think att has speed high enuf for top Netflix quality.


----------



## TPeterson

I use Sonic.net with a bonded two-line DSL service where I get about 8-9 Mbps despite being pretty far from the telco central office. That's fast enough for video streaming, but most of my viewing is of OTA content anyway. My current antenna (Channel Master 4228) pulls in all the Sutro tower and other Bay Area transmitters, except that in its current position it has too much multipath on KQED-HD to get a good lock. That's why I'll be making some sort of investment either for a different antenna or a different mounting position or both.


----------



## Brian Conrad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23761341
> 
> 
> Who do u use for internet? I don't think att has speed high enuf for top Netflix quality.


I have U-Verse 12 mbps but I got good PQ on Netflix when I just had AT&T's 6mbps. The 12 mbps was part of a promo at $25 a month for a year. I've heard if you call up and want to drop back down to 6 mbps they'll give you a deal on 12. But I was considering U-Verse TV but may try a month without TV service to see how it goes. There may be lines next week at the Comcast office.


----------



## tranle

I went back this Saturday with the printed price list to get a pair of HD-DTA at (0.00) (I have a limited basic subscription). They seem to know now that there are no HD-fee for limited basic but now they said that I cannot get both a standard HD-STB and some HD-DTA on the same account, I have to return all my HD-STB before they can give me any HD-DTA.


Does any of you have both HD-STB and HD-DTA on the same account ?


Also I complained to them that it seems that I am getting charged for my HD-STB a bit higher than what is written on the price list. And they figured out that Comcast is charging 0.15 for each of the remote they gave you. So for everybody that use a universal remove they should return all of their comcast remote (mine was still shrink wrapped).


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23765426
> 
> 
> I went back this Saturday with the printed price list to get a pair of HD-DTA at (0.00) (I have a limited basic subscription). They seem to know now that there are no HD-fee for limited basic but now they said that I cannot get both a standard HD-STB and some HD-DTA on the same account, I have to return all my HD-STB before they can give me any HD-DTA.
> 
> 
> Does any of you have both HD-STB and HD-DTA on the same account ?
> 
> 
> Also I complained to them that it seems that I am getting charged for my HD-STB a bit higher than what is written on the price list. And they figured out that Comcast is charging 0.15 for each of the remote they gave you. So for everybody that use a universal remove they should return all of their comcast remote (mine was still shrink wrapped).



I have a HD-DVR and just got the HD-DTA about a month ago. Took my old DTA to the office and they handed me the new one. I had gone on the online chat function to see if it was available. None in stock in Okld., 8 in Bkly. He knew I had the DVR. The lady at the office also pulled up my account before giving me the HD-DTA. The chat guy said it would be free. There is a $1.99 charge (think I recall the amount correctly) on the bill.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I suspect that next week is going to be a busy week at the Comcast offices. Most people wouldn't have read the notice and will find on the sets where they don't have STBs and just watch the Limited Basic channels such as in a kitchen have disappeared. Some of us will be telling Comcast good bye too but I would hate to wait in line to return the DVR.


----------



## TPeterson

I've said "goodbye" to CC and I have relocated my antenna so that I now receive KQED 9.1 more reliably. All is good, chez Peterson.


----------



## wco81

If you have a DVR, wouldn't you get all the channels?


Unfortunately, I can't get OTA reception. Big office building in the way.


But even if I did, I pay for cable channels as well as premiums. Most DVRs these days do not get OTA as well as digital cable channels.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23772442
> 
> 
> Most DVRs these days do not get OTA as well as digital cable channels.


Huh???


----------



## Brian Conrad

People often speak about putting up an antenna as a solution but forget about the vast parts of the Bay Area where you can't get OTA or very limited at least. This was a gold mine for the cable and satellite companies. People aren't thinking about how much they are paying for a non-essential item: entertainment.


----------



## wco81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23772661
> 
> 
> Huh???



For instance, D* DVRs used to support OTA, had ATSC tuners but in more recent models, they've removed them.


I bought a Roamio Plus, which doesn't have ATSC tuner. The base Roamio has ATSC and digital cable tuners but it can only be all ATSC or all digital cable, not both.


I forget the stat but well over half the people across the country get TV through cable or satellite.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23774281
> 
> 
> For instance, D* DVRs used to support OTA, had ATSC tuners but in more recent models, they've removed them.



They STILL do on all current models - you just now have to get the AM21 add-on module.

The DISH Hopper system is the same way, via their OTA USB tuner dongle; the same dongle also works on their new 211z HD "tailgater" receiver.


----------



## TPeterson

All the PC tuners (see CW_EPG thread for one example of how to turn them into a DVR) and the TViX 6620N DVR work just fine for OTA.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I believe the problem is that TiVo has some patents on DVR technology or otherwise you'd be able to walk into Fry's and buy a $99 one with ATSC and QAM tuners on it. Last I looked the Channel Master DVR has both but it is over $300. It's far too simpler these days to just hook up either and old computer and tuner or an HDHR device and have it record to a computer or NAS drive.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23778131
> 
> 
> I believe the problem is that TiVo has some patents on DVR technology or otherwise you'd be able to walk into Fry's and buy a $99 one with ATSC and QAM tuners on it.



Tivo is not the issue with it; the reality IS that you're dreaming if you think someone's ever going to come out with something like this for $99. The HDD ALONE eats up the bulk of those costs - let alone everything else needed for a functioning unit.

The ONLY reason why all the Tivo (boxes) are as cheap as they are...IS because they make it up on the *service* fee(s) - which are hardly cheap! (hence why the majority of DVR users stick with their TV service provider's DVR's...& Tivo is basically a niche product)


> Quote:
> Last I looked the Channel Master DVR has both but it is over $300.



And unfortunately it (too) is NO longer being made...but IS supposed to be replaced with a new model:
http://www.channelmaster.com/Channel_Master_TV_s/304.htm 


New model coming out:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-07/echostar-channel-master-prep-new-ota-dvr/ 


> Quote:
> It's far too simpler these days to just hook up either and old computer and tuner or an HDHR device and have it record to a computer or NAS drive.



NOT for the majority of the public (ie: "people that AREN'T on boards like this...







) If it was THAT simple, then Cablecard &/or ATSC (PC) tuners would have already been flying off the shelves...


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23778131
> 
> 
> I believe the problem is that TiVo has some patents on DVR technology or otherwise you'd be able to walk into Fry's and buy a $99 one with ATSC and QAM tuners on it.



AFAIK, in the 13+ years that TiVo has been in business, it has either made very little money or lost money on the hardware.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23778719
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason why all the Tivo (boxes) are as cheap as they are...IS because they make it up on the *service* fee(s) - which are hardly cheap!



TiVo lifetime service fees are recognized as revenue over 4 years. All of my current TiVos (all lifetime) are well over 5 years old, and I can still sell them for about $250 each. Compared to paying monthly, the lifetime option is actually "cheap".


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23780157
> 
> 
> All of my current TiVos (all lifetime) are well over 5 years old, and I can still sell them for about $250 each. Compared to paying monthly, the lifetime option is actually "cheap".



Again, *ONLY to people like you/us that reside on these boards* - the general public does NOT want to come up with $500 - ON TOP of the upfront cost of the box itself! Besides that:


- They are not thinking about, &/or do NOT care about "selling their old DVR's" if they get rid of cable & churn over to another provider THAT IS NOT SUPPORTED BY TIVO (ie: satellite or U-verse) Especially nowadays, when so many people churn their (TV) service over every 2 years, so they can get new customer pricing.


- They do NOT want the hassle of dealing with 2 separate providers, just to get a working DVR - not to mention the hassle of cable cards, & (flaky) SDV adapters like TWC & Cox subs need. (go over to those boards & read all the Tivo users always complaining about them!)


- They do NOT want the hassle of being SOL if/when the DVR dies; it's MUCH more simple to have their service provider replace the box for FREE, as part of the (cheaper) monthly service fee!


- They do NOT want to be stuck with an (owned) device that is useless after a relatively short period of time, due to the rapidly changing technology landscape (eg: look at all the older Tivo HD's that do NOT support MPEG4, & which cable co. (& FiOS) have been transitioning to)


All of this IS born out of the fact, that Tivo DVR's are (still) a very small portion of the overall DVR population (& that's even including Tivo's offered through a service provider such as RCN, etc.)


----------



## Brian Conrad

The Tivo recent patent settlement:
http://variety.com/2013/digital/news/tivo-hauls-490-mil-in-patent-settlement-with-cisco-and-google-1200493963/ 


The main patent I heard they would go after companies for was opening a file and playing back from it while still writing. This is something very fundamental in computer science that NO patent should have ever been granted. It is the technique to watching a show which is still being recorded. I know that Tivo fanboys here decried us technical folks who found it a silly patent and though it was reviled on tech boards.


I think there could have been $99 DVRs or ones where you could stick in your choice of hard drive. I would in the industry and know that such things are possible especially with the reduced chipsets and technology that exists now.


----------



## wco81

Is there a third party digital cable receiver you can buy?


Other than a tivo that is?


Doesn't have to be a DVR, just able to tune into comcast digital. That probably requires cable card?


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23783867
> 
> 
> Is there a third party digital cable receiver you can buy?
> 
> 
> Other than a tivo that is?
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be a DVR, just able to tune into comcast digital. That probably requires cable card?




There was the Motorola DCP501, a 500 Watt stereo receiver/DVD player with an integrated DCT2000 that was offered for sale for over $600. Once people found out that it was not a 'pirate box' it flopped. For awhile it could be found in eBay for around $50.


I had one and it worked real nice. Don't know if C* still supports it.


----------



## snidely

Read the reviews AND comments on the reviews on Amazon. Turns out Comcast originally gave people bad time on activating these but did wind up activating. It appears this is a 10 y.o. box. All reviewers say it is LARGE.

My question is: Why would anyone want this antique? You can get DVD players for under $100. Audio recvrs. are now smaller and better. As a cable box, for $2/mo you can rent a HD-DTA box about the size of two decks of cards to bring in all the channels. It does NOT record.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23783867
> 
> 
> Is there a third party digital cable receiver you can buy?
> 
> 
> Other than a tivo that is?
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be a DVR, just able to tune into comcast digital. That probably requires cable card?


 http://www.multichannel.com/technology/samsung%E2%80%99s-cablecard-retail-box-nears-launch/145717 


Note this is NOT out yet, but you CAN pre-order on Amazon. I have a bad feeling this isn't going to be a success; I hope I'm wrong...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000#post_23784641
> 
> 
> It does NOT record.



Not to mention it (obviously) is NOT HD...


----------



## EX500

Oh, brother. Why does everything have to be so hard when dealing with Comcast?


Admittedly, I've been procrastinating on this QAM/encryption deadline, so I found some time today to hopefully settle the situation.


Sadly, it seems that Comcast's customers know more about their policies than their own reps do.


After being told by the L1 rep that he admittedly didn't know whether the HD Technology fee is a one-time, or recurring charge (he thought the former), he transferred me to the local sales call center.


That rep rightly pointed out that in order to avoid said fee, I'd have to downgrade to Limited Basic, which, considering my habits, I'm ready to do, at least until I suss out an OTA solution.


However, I didn't catch the distinction between an HD DTA and HD Digital Converter (with $2.50 charge--per the price list on my bill, not $2 as told) during the conversation, and I assumed that the thirty units that she told me that were in stock locally are of the latter Converter, and not the DTA I desire.


Since someone else mentioned that they were able to check stock though the live chat, I tried that instead, and wasted half an hour with a rep who could only follow their script, avoid my direct question, and finally give up by telling me I'd have to place a phone call.


Heck, I'm not sure I even understand all the policies, but I'm not dreaming when I assume I can get one free (primary) HD DTA with Limited Basic service, right?


Under that assumption, my second desire is not to wait in line only to find that the local office doesn't have them.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_50#post_23788877
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Heck, I'm not sure I even understand all the policies, but I'm not dreaming when I assume I can get one free (primary) HD DTA with Limited Basic service, right?
> 
> 
> Under that assumption, my second desire is not to wait in line only to find that the local office doesn't have them.



No if you look at the new price list (that came with this month bill). With limited basic the 2 first HD-DTA are at $0.0 and subsequent one are $0.50.


For Limited basic the HD-STB are $2.50 + $0.15 for the remote but you cannot return the remote and expect a discount of $0.15.

With the full HD-STB you get channel guide. My HD-DTA seem to give a bit more pixellatiion and is always on.


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23789000
> 
> 
> No if you look at the new price list (that came with this month bill). With limited basic the 2 first HD-DTA are at $0.0 and subsequent one are $0.50.
> 
> 
> For Limited basic the HD-STB are $2.50 + $0.15 for the remote but you cannot return the remote and expect a discount of $0.15.
> 
> With the full HD-STB you get channel guide. My HD-DTA seem to give a bit more pixellatiion and is always on.



Yeah, that's what I thought. I'll bring my bill with me just in case.


Coming from ClearQAM without PSIP, I don't think I'll miss the guide or OD from the full HD-STB, even if it's only a lousy $2.50/month.


----------



## bobby94928

Well, it's October 1 and true to their word, free QAM is gone. I get a black screen on all of the locals although some of the PSIP is still there...


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23790685
> 
> 
> Well, it's October 1 and true to their word, free QAM is gone. I get a black screen on all of the locals although some of the PSIP is still there...


Yup, same here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I did a scan with my HDHR and watched all the encrypted channels listings go floating by. Looks like the FM channels are still open though. And some of the low channels seemed to have a channel unencrypted which probably carries a message telling folks what happened.


----------



## amdspitfire

Free QAM gone for me too. Do I need the HD DTA from comcast now?


----------



## EX500

Either that, or an HD STB if you want to continue receiving HD.


The catch is that those boxes are only free, or have a nominal fee, on the Limited Basic tier. Otherwise the HD Technology fee comes into play, but YMMV.




QAM is indeed dead. I picked up an HD-DTA today, a Pace 60X. It's even smaller than the old SD DTA.


There is no guide, but the tuner is quicker than the QAM tuner in my Sony TV, which is nice.


However, I'm having a continuing weird issue with being unable to receive NBC channels on my drop.


A few months ago, all NBC and affiliated stations (Ion, Cozi) disappeared from both QAM and the Moto SD box I had.


Then the SD version of KNTV reappeared on QAM, but not Cozi, which was locked out on the STB as well.


Now, with the HD-DTA, I can receive KNTV SD (3) and Ion SD (16), but the HD versions (703, 711) don't work.


It's almost as if there is a trap on the line. I have a feeling the signal strength may be the issue, but Comcast replaced the run from the utility box across the street to my drop, as well as the in-house run to the outlet a while back, and it was fine for a long period.



This isn't something a script, or reset signal is likely to resolve, but I'm afraid they'll charge me to roll a truck.


----------



## caliwxdude

The days of ClearQAM are also done in San Francisco. Thanks a lot, Comcast.


In a fitting twist of fate, the only network i can't get via the regular old indoor antenna is NBC. Has anyone had any success pulling in KNTV with an indoor antenna in the Mission?


----------



## pkc1287


This is the last straw.  I am going to cut cable now that all the channels are encryted.  I was watching less and less TV anyway and now the Qam tuners on my five flatscreens are now useless.  I would rather buy five cheap antenna rather than pay Comcast for the privilege to recieve free Network broadcast using to HD DTA for an extra $2.50 a month for each set.  Thanks for nothing Comcast.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23793176
> 
> 
> The days of ClearQAM are also done in San Francisco. Thanks a lot, Comcast.
> 
> 
> In a fitting twist of fate, the only network i can't get via the regular old indoor antenna is NBC. Has anyone had any success pulling in KNTV with an indoor antenna in the Mission?


I never could understand why NBC gave up having an outlet in SF. (I know they had a "falling out" with the owners of KRON years ago - but they had other choices.) When that happened, about the time that HD came into being, we subscribed to Canadian satellite. Comcast wasn't doing HD and we were in a place in the Bkly hills that blocked us from a line of site to Sutro.

Canadian satellite is no longer an option as signals no longer reach this far south.


----------



## tomdkat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkc1287*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23793487
> 
> 
> This is the last straw.  I am going to cut cable now that all the channels are encryted.  I was watching less and less TV anyway and now the Qam tuners on my five flatscreens are now useless.  I would rather buy five cheap antenna rather than pay Comcast for the privilege to recieve free Network broadcast using to HD DTA for an extra $2.50 a month for each set.  Thanks for nothing Comcast.


I actually did this about two years ago. I hardly watched TV and had Internet and TV service with Comcast. Now, I have only Internet service and was able to occasionally watch local channels in HD up until yesterday.


I'm more of a movie kind of guy anyway, so I won't miss the TV service much. However, I did like being able to watch a presidential address or a NBA game in HD on a local channel. Maybe i'll get an antenna and go OTA.


Peace...


----------



## dlou99

I'm still trying to decide what I'm going to do. Luckily, I already got a CableCard for my main TV back when the encryption announcements went out so for now that's all set up for when we want to watch news or sports (except for the fact that it seems flaky; I need to call them up for a hard reset). Back in the day, basic-basic was only $12 and included Food, TBS, Discovery, HGTV and WGN. Then they put all of extended basic on clear QAM and that was a great bargain while it lasted. Now it's over $20 and only adds Discovery and WGN.


I gotta figure out what to do with my HDHR. One option would be to attach an antenna to it. That would mean I can't watch Discovery on the secondary TV's and I might not be able to record it if I can't get Firewire recording to work. Another option would be to swap it for a HDHR Prime and get a 2nd CableCard for it, but that's extra money for just one channel on the secondary TV's and the homebrew DVR. The third option is to put everything including the main TV on antennas. That might translate to a savings of a few bucks a month.


Ah, if only I could get decent Internet at this address from someone other than Comcast then choice would be clear


----------



## Brian Conrad

I ran a scan on the HDHR yesterday and the two low channel unencrypted feeds were for the English OnDemand overlay and the Spanish one. Then there was another frequency for a Cotati radio station and up high on 119 here a video explaining the change and how to get the gear. I thought young guy doing that spot had a weird smile.


----------



## halcy81

Sigh everything gone in Sunnyvale too. Does anyone know what the minimum price per month is to get a Cable Card and HD access to OTA stations?


----------



## Barovelli

Checking in for Monterey Bay - receiving nothing but an Xfinity infomercial, a hockey game in HD, several static pages for NHL Center Ice and a Fedora Linux login screen.


Bought a Tivo last year when I had to start paying for a DVR, cable card self install was piece of cake and has never failed. One other set in the home has a HD box - Pace RNG110. Last set has a blue ray player, WDTV and a Roku.


Might try some OTA with a Discone antenna that's on the roof - see if I can make use of the TV's tuner and that length of coax that is currently useless.


This was my dream come true back in the day


----------



## caliwxdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23794124
> 
> 
> I never could understand why NBC gave up having an outlet in SF.



Probably splitting hairs here, but KNTV has always been in the San Francisco market (yes, they "belonged" to Monterey in the ABC days but that ended in 2001). Yes, their studios are in San Jose, but the transmitter site is considerably closer to SF than SJ.


When NBC bought the station, the transmitter was moved north from Loma Prieta Peak to Mount San Bruno because Sutro Tower (at the time) could not handle the weight of another antenna or the power load of another analog and digital transmitter. I'm assuming that's not the case now that all of the analog transmitters are long gone. It most likely doesn't make financial sense for NBC (and now a division of Comcast) to move it to Sutro when most of the Bay Area receives a good OTA signal from the San Bruno transmitter site. It's just those of us who live in San Francisco and points north who are out of luck.


----------



## MrBobb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caliwxdude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23793176
> 
> 
> The days of ClearQAM are also done in San Francisco. Thanks a lot, Comcast.
> 
> 
> In a fitting twist of fate, the only network i can't get via the regular old indoor antenna is NBC. Has anyone had any success pulling in KNTV with an indoor antenna in the Mission?




While most stations broadcast from the sutro tower (from mission: 270 degrees), antennaweb says KNTV transmitter is somewhere in San Mateo, so for you 90 degrees, you probly have a neighbord directly south of you. Try sticking the antenna out on the balcony? And don't use those desktop antennas with an amplifier, I know I know they are convenient but antenna physics cannot be cheated. Get like an attic-size medium and hang it down from the ceiling if it has to be indoors.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_50#post_23796263
> 
> 
> Sigh everything gone in Sunnyvale too. Does anyone know what the minimum price per month is to get a Cable Card and HD access to OTA stations?


Limited basic: $22.05


and either one of:

$2.65 - HD STB: full box give you a remote and channel guide

or

$0.0 - HD DTA: tiny box with a remote (IR and RF) and no channel guide.

or

$1.50 - Cable Card: you need a Tivo or Silicondust HDR prime or a TV with cable card


and local taxes


----------



## wco81

HD STB is only 2.65 a month?


I thought it was more like $10 a month.


----------



## halcy81




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23796780
> 
> 
> Limited basic: $22.05
> 
> 
> and either one of:
> 
> $2.65 - HD STB: full box give you a remote and channel guide
> 
> or
> 
> $0.0 - HD DTA: tiny box with a remote (IR and RF) and no channel guide.
> 
> or
> 
> $1.50 - Cable Card: you need a Tivo or Silicondust HDR prime or a TV with cable card
> 
> 
> and local taxes



Will limited basic unlock the OTA channels in 720p/1080i HD? When I talked to a rep their channel lineup seemed to indicate that you had to get to digital preferred before you got any of them at higher than 480p.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23796804
> 
> 
> HD STB is only 2.65 a month?
> 
> 
> I thought it was more like $10 a month.



This is ONLY valid for limited basic subs; HD-STB's for subs ABOVE limited are still $10.


Limited basic subs are also the ONLY subs that do NOT have to pay the $10 HD fee, to get HD-DTA's &/or HD-STB's.


All of this is spelled out on CC's pricing sheets they send out; although it can be a bit "cryptic"...


----------



## amdspitfire

Well I've got the HD DTA on the way and using OTA antenna in the mean time. OTA not as reliable as I want down in Los Gatos.


----------



## wco81

Is it the same HD STB that those paying $10 would get?


----------



## wintertime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23794124
> 
> 
> Canadian satellite is no longer an option as signals no longer reach this far south.


Not true, actually. I'm on a discussion list for a Canadian TV show, and that subject has come up on occasion. One of the Canadian satellite companies did indeed switch to a satellite that barely gets into the U.S., but the other company is still covering most (if not all) of the States.


----------



## c3

Digital Adapter (Limited Basic Only -- Primary Outlet, SD or HD), $0.00

Digital Adapter (Limited Basic Only -- 1st and 2nd Additional Outlet, SD or HD), $0.00

Digital Adapter (Limited Basic Only -- 3rd Additional Outlet and above, SD or HD), $0.00

CableCARD (first card in device), $0.00

CableCARD (second card in same device), $1.50


Based on this, Limited Basic should be able to get 3 DTAs for free. I know that a CableCARD can be substituted for a SD STB. Can a CableCARD be substituted for a DTA?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23796917
> 
> 
> Will limited basic unlock the OTA channels in 720p/1080i HD?



Yes, definitely.


----------



## Larry Kenney

For those going the OTA (over-the-air) route, you can check my list of DTV stations for the Bay Area to find out what channels are available and where their transmitters are located. Just click on the link below.


Larry

SF


----------



## 73ChargerFan

Bastiches. I was on vacation and didn't see anything in my comcast bills (still don't on second review) that my DTVs won't work w/o a set top box. Now nothing works. DirectTV here I come...


I'm going to write a letter to the FCC tonight. Wonder if they'll read it.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23796991
> 
> 
> Is it the same HD STB that those paying $10 would get?



Yes


----------



## eugenile

Well i thought it was just a glitch and kept trying to rescan.. but looks like it is official.


South Bay here and it is done. Only get audio only channels and some weird hockey channels.


Sucks. Can't do OTA where I live. My parents house the only time OTA was effective was putting a "NICE" antenna on the roof. Any indoor or less than a true antenna on the roof got us very limited channels.


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *73ChargerFan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23798008
> 
> 
> Bastiches. I was on vacation and didn't see anything in my comcast bills (still don't on second review) that my DTVs won't work w/o a set top box. Now nothing works. DirectTV here I come...
> 
> 
> I'm going to write a letter to the FCC tonight. Wonder if they'll read it.



The notice was a separate insert with the bill.




HD-DTA observations;


Up close, the picture is a bit more pixellated than the QAM signal; particularly noticeable on news graphics and such. But from normal viewing distance, it's fine.


Getting dropouts on channels that were fine before. Will have to see what the tech says when they roll a truck tomorrow for my NBC reception issue.


XR2 remote also does RF. But still relies on IR to control TV power and volume.


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcy81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15030#post_23796917
> 
> 
> Will limited basic unlock the OTA channels in 720p/1080i HD? When I talked to a rep their channel lineup seemed to indicate that you had to get to digital preferred before you got any of them at higher than 480p.



Limited Basic gets OTA channels in HD, however as a Digital Economy subscriber, we do not. Thanks Comcast!


BTW, I got my HD DTA today and hooked it up to my 720p HDTV. I don't pay extra for HD so I only get the SD channels, even then the HDMI signals is MUCH more sharper and has better color compared to using the coaxial output on the DTA. Beforehand I wouldn't have thought it would have made a difference since using direct coaxial before they blocked QAM the picture was good for both HD and SD Comcast channels. But going through coxial output on the HD DTA now degraded the picture quality.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macbaba*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23799798
> 
> 
> Limited Basic gets OTA channels in HD, however as a Digital Economy subscriber, we do not. Thanks Comcast!



You CAN actually get them - but unfortunately, you have to pay the $10 HD tech fee to get them.

(This also applies for Family tier subs)


But at least you STILL get up to 3 HD-DTA's FREE...while Digital Starter & above subs have to pay $2 for EACH one, NO freebies...


----------



## amdspitfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23799571
> 
> 
> The notice was a separate insert with the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD-DTA observations;
> 
> 
> Up close, the picture is a bit more pixellated than the QAM signal; particularly noticeable on news graphics and such. But from normal viewing distance, it's fine.
> 
> 
> Getting dropouts on channels that were fine before. Will have to see what the tech says when they roll a truck tomorrow for my NBC reception issue.
> 
> 
> XR2 remote also does RF. But still relies on IR to control TV power and volume.



Just setup my HD-DTA as well. Not a big fan of the remote or the local HD channels being in the 700's. Switching between OTA, I like the look a lot better on OTA.


----------



## Brian Conrad

When I did my scan with the HDHR on Tuesday it looked like they moved a lot more channels down to lower frequencies. Probably to avoid problems with wiring that isn't quite up to snuff for putting them up high. OTA does get the compression that QAM does especially when they two and three pack to a channel.


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23801397
> 
> 
> You CAN actually get them - but unfortunately, you have to pay the $10 HD tech fee to get them.
> 
> (This also applies for Family tier subs)
> 
> 
> But at least you STILL get up to 3 HD-DTA's FREE...while Digital Starter & above subs have to pay $2 for EACH one, NO freebies...



Yeah I know, it just sucks I'm paying a lot for TV but don't receive stations in HD that I can get for free OTA. I will eventually cut the cord with Comcast,stuff like this just makes it an easier decision.


----------



## strpyw

With my Limited Basic in Los Gatos, was able to record QAM broadcast with my EyeTV.

No more.

Called them today , was told no free HD DTA, must pay $10 per box.

I then requested to cancel my Limited Basic, see my Comcast Internet bill to go up by $10 but still save $15, and i will use it to get an OTA for HD recording.

Does anybody know reliable OTA installer in San Jose area?


----------



## macbaba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strpyw*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23802518
> 
> 
> With my Limited Basic in Los Gatos, was able to record QAM broadcast with my EyeTV.
> 
> No more.
> 
> Called them today , was told no free HD DTA, must pay $10 per box.



I think you got a dumb rep. Since everyone with Limited Basic needs a DTA, you should get a couple for free. I believe all the DTAs they give out now are HD DTAs, I know that's the one I was given yesterday and I didn't request an HD version. I still don't get HD programming though but you should be able to since you have Limited Basic.


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macbaba*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23802736
> 
> *I think you got a dumb rep*. Since everyone with Limited Basic needs a DTA, you should get a couple for free. I believe all the DTAs they give out now are HD DTAs, I know that's the one I was given yesterday and I didn't request an HD version. I still don't get HD programming though but you should be able to since you have Limited Basic.



This.


Limited Basic subscribers are entitled to a primary, plus 2nd and 3rd adapters at no charge. Additional adapters would be $0.50/ea. It's on the price list, and quoted earlier in the thread.


An HD STB would be $2.50/mo, if you wanted a guide, plus VOD.


The $10 HD Technology fee only comes into play on the other, higher subscriber tiers.


I suspect LB gets this break only because the government requires some level of basic lifeline service for minimal cost, therefore they cannot tack on the addition fees. Because they are required to carry the locals unimpeded, and because they are now allowed to encrypt all signals, the equipment must be free.


The DTAs they're giving out here are Pace DC60X "uDTAs." They have a coax and HDMI output. I would assume they supercede all the old, original SD Pace DTAs.


When dealing with Comcast, do not rely on why the reps tell you without double checking as to what their policies actually are.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EX500*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15050_50#post_23803534
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> 
> Limited Basic subscribers are entitled to a primary, plus 2nd and 3rd adapters at no charge. Additional adapters would be $0.50/ea. It's on the price list, and quoted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> An HD STB would be $2.50/mo, if you wanted a guide, plus VOD.
> 
> 
> .



Actually Limited Basic user with the full HD STB get the guide but no VOD. They removed that sometime last year.


----------



## halcy81

Is there a list anywhere of what channels are set to Copy Once? I assume all movie channels, but I wonder about premium non-movie channels like discovery, history, nat geo, etc?


Thanks!


----------



## scootle

Blah. All QAM is dead in 95050 as well. They failed to make any effort to notify me here since I'm on paperless billing... I don't even see any email to the effect that QAM death was imminent on 10/1. The GF just suddenly said the other day... "hey, how come all the TV channels are dead?"


I'm done with Comcast. Paying them a "rental fee" for a HD STB box is beyond ludicrous (nevermind yet another remote just to watch simple TV)... I've paid them for over 10 years just to get local OTA HD channels (mostly for PBS and news) and this is how they respond? Walk with the wallet.


Anyone in the market for my trusty HDHR?

*edit:* For anyone who doesn't have the official skinny, this is the info site: https://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/ 


This part is highly confusing though... the two sections in italics seem to conflict with one another?


> Quote:
> *What will the digital adapters cost?*
> _Limited Basic customers who currently do not have equipment on their account are eligible for up to two (2) DTAs, at no charge for two (2) years_ (five years if you also receive Medicaid) if they request DTAs during the equipment offer period at or around the time of encryption.
> 
> 
> Customers who subscribe to a higher level of service and receive Limited Basic service on a secondary TV without Comcast supplied equipment are eligible for one device at no charge for one year.
> 
> 
> DTAs available under this offer must be ordered during the equipment offer period; beginning 30 days before the date of encryption and for 120 days after encryption. A notice will be sent to all customers informing them of their eligibility and the start of the offer period for their system.
> 
> _Otherwise, currently up to three (3) DTAs are available to Limited Basic customers at no charge_ (fewer if there is other digital equipment on the account). Afterwards the current price for DTAs for Limited Basic customers is $.50 per device per month. All other customers currently pay a $1.99 per month additional outlet service charge for each outlet registered to a DTA.


----------



## scootle

I chatted with a rep last night to find out about swapping the three SD DTA adapters I already have... the rep said that I'd have to visit my local service center to make the exchange and she gave me the address.


So here I am on a Monday daytime and the greeter at the service center tells me they have no HD DTA devices at this location (Sunnyvale Service Center). Wonderful. I asked to speak to the manager here to see if they could just arrange delivery when they arrive and the manager has "left for the day." Lolwut.


While I'm here, I'm just going to cancel service and turn in the hardware. Comcast isn't worth any more time spent. The wait time onsite just to cancel is ridiculous in and of itself.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23812323
> 
> 
> So here I am on a Monday daytime and the greeter at the service center tells me they have no HD DTA devices at this location (Sunnyvale Service Center). Wonderful. I asked to speak to the manager here to see if they could just arrange delivery when they arrive and the manager has "left for the day." Lolwut.



Sounds like it's not like the good old days.










The office that is in the same building as a tech-HQ gives you a better chance - 10th st in San Jose.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scootle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23812323
> 
> 
> I chatted with a rep last night to find out about swapping the three SD DTA adapters I already have... the rep said that I'd have to visit my local service center to make the exchange and she gave me the address.
> 
> 
> So here I am on a Monday daytime and the greeter at the service center tells me they have no HD DTA devices at this location (Sunnyvale Service Center). Wonderful. I asked to speak to the manager here to see if they could just arrange delivery when they arrive and the manager has "left for the day." Lolwut.
> 
> 
> While I'm here, I'm just going to cancel service and turn in the hardware. Comcast isn't worth any more time spent. The wait time onsite just to cancel is ridiculous in and of itself.


Fortunately, I used the chat function in August to inquire about getting the HD-DTA he said that Oakland Center was out of stock but Bkly. had 6. I was able to go in the next morning and get one. I took the old DTA in. The only item I'm able to own and not rent is the modem - which I recently upgraded from DOCIS 2.0 to a 3.0 box. Owning pays for itself in less than a year, as I recall. I would buy a Tivo, but am too lazy to go thru the hassle and learning curve of yet another electronic item. BTW, if anyone wants a 2.0 box, I'll send it to them gratis to avoid adding to the landfill.


----------



## scootle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23813578
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I used the chat function in August to inquire about getting the HD-DTA he said that Oakland Center was out of stock but Bkly. had 6. I was able to go in the next morning and get one. I took the old DTA in.



The rep I chatted with the previous evening didn't even bother to check inventory for me, if that is something they are supposed to be able to do. I basically went on a wild goose chase. I settled for cancelling my service.


----------



## Brian Conrad

The video on the one remaining OpenQAM channel said you could order the DTAs online and have them sent to your house. Find that channel. He specifically showed one that was plugged into an HDMI port. Comcast has always been a company where the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. When they added a bunch of channels years ago and I was supposed to get "Syfy HD" (was Sci-Fi HD then) they rolled out not one but two trucks and they did all kinds of tests. I told them to begin with to call the head end. They seemed terrified of doing that. I pretty much had figured out I wouldn't get Sci-Fi HD without changing my subscription. My grandfathered one had the SD version but did not allow me to get the HD version. Finally after an hour or more they called the head end who confirmed what I had said and that I needed to visit the local office in Concord. The rep there also insisted I also get it so I looked at his screen and found where it show I wouldn't and then he changed my subscription package to the new one.


I've always felt that the hold music when calling Comcast should be circus music like "March of the Gladiators."


----------



## EX500

HD-DTA weirdness...


I'm finding that, like clockwork, every half-hour on the dot, or just past it, my DTA will blank out (with the "service interrupted" screen) for about 5 secs on whatever channel I'm watching, then resumes normally.


Anyone else? It's almost as some sort of regular time signal, or point in clock time, freaks it out.


It's probably unrelated, but the (contractor) tech who came out last week to take care of my NBC issues said my signal was strong...but ended up replacing the connectors at the tap, meter closet, and at the outlet anyway, which restored those channels. I guess those channels may have been marginal, and I think they still are, given the pixellation and smearing that occurs at certain times of the day, especially on weekend afternoons.




And it's funny Mr. Conrad mentions "head end," which is almost like a taboo word to Comcast reps.


Years ago, I had some issues that I was convinced was a head end issue, but nobody would believe me, or even try to investigate that route. I worked my way up the CS chain to a supervisor who also refused. I did manage to convince someone (a real CS tech, IIRC) to look into it and resolved the issue. When I tried to follow up with the supervisor, he suddenly was away from his desk an awful lot, LOL.


----------



## Brian Conrad

Regarding head ends, when Comcast moved into the neighborhood and the installer came and set up the HD STB we were looking at the some reception problems. Since he realized I had a tech background and understood the technology he actually called a head end tech and had me talk to her. We figured out there were some problems on the line somewhere down the road. So when I see certain problems I often suggest they check with the head end because they will know or send out a truck to check the lines.


----------



## maddog510

I'm getting a message scrolling across my tv saying that KTVU would no longer be available in my area starting October 29th. What is going on??


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23841405
> 
> 
> I'm getting a message scrolling across my tv saying that KTVU would no longer be available in my area starting October 29th. What is going on??


I'm guessing you also get KTXL(FOX) Sacramento? My guess would be that Fairfield is actually in the Sacramento DMA and should not be getting San Francisco DMA stations.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23841405
> 
> 
> I'm getting a message scrolling across my tv saying that KTVU would no longer be available in my area starting October 29th. What is going on??


 http://www.thereporter.com/news/ci_24271142/comcast-drop-bay-area-station


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_100#post_23841624
> 
> http://www.thereporter.com/news/ci_24271142/comcast-drop-bay-area-station


I don't know why all of Solano County isn't part of the San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose DMA. Why have 2 different DMA's for 1 county?


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23841697
> 
> 
> I don't know why all of Solano County isn't part of the San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose DMA. Why have 2 different DMA's for 1 county?



This map shows that El Dorado county is also only partially in the Sac DMA:

http://www.newportmedia.com/maps/countyinfo.php?m=20 


The same situation exists down in Riverside County, CA; the immediate area around Palm Springs is in the Palm Springs DMA, while the rest of Riverside County (even areas further east of Palm Springs...) is in the Los Angeles DMA:

http://www.newportmedia.com/maps/countyinfo.php?m=144 


So I guess it's not that unusual that a county is split amongst 2 DMA's...


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23841697
> 
> 
> I don't know why all of Solano County isn't part of the San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose DMA. Why have 2 different DMA's for 1 county?



It really has little to do with Counties. It has much more to do with how an antenna signal reaches your location. You'd be hard pressed to get SF in Fairfield OTA while you can easily get Sac.... That's how DMAs are established. The satellite companies have had to deal with this from the beginning. Cable is now catching up.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobby94928*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23842338
> 
> 
> It really has little to do with Counties. It has much more to do with how an antenna signal reaches your location. You'd be hard pressed to get SF in Fairfield OTA while you can easily get Sac.... *That's how DMAs are established.*



That's not entirely correct; it's ALL in how Nielsen "decides" which areas (ie: counties, or portions thereof) belong to which TV market. In some cases, it has very little to do with how OTA signals reach a certain area; it's all in which DMA/stations are most heavily watched in an area...however the signals are received.

Again, look at my example of the Palm Springs DMA; does it really make sense that LA stations are going to be received better EAST of the Palm Springs DMA, than the Palm Springs stations themselves?


I can easily show you examples in IL, of (entire) "large" counties that Nielsen deems to be in a given DMA; the reality being that there is no way you can get those said DMA stations with an (outside) antenna in the outer fringes of these DMA's...while you CAN easily receive OTA stations from the adjacent DMA in these same outer areas.


Also, the fact that Nielsen does do periodic "adjustments" to their DMA maps, exemplifies this. Do you think that OTA TV station's signals in an entire DMA, all of a sudden changed who/how should be in a DMA?


> Quote:
> The satellite companies have had to deal with this from the beginning. Cable is now catching up.



Again, the rules for satellite have (& still are to a point) different from cable, in which OTA stations are carried in a given area...


----------



## maddog510

Also I found out that Lake County belongs to San Francisco-Oakland-San Jose. That's not even a Bay Area county so why do they get those locals?


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15060#post_23843526
> 
> 
> That's not even a Bay Area county so why do they get those locals?



Ask the folks that made that determination:

http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/contact-us.html


----------



## rc05

At some point in the past 5 weeks, HD Cartoon Network on 766 switched from the east coast feed to the west coast feed.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rc05*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_100#post_23853053
> 
> 
> At some point in the past 5 weeks, HD Cartoon Network on 766 switched from the east coast feed to the west coast feed.


Eventually all these HD channels will be on the west coast feed. Only a handful are still on the east coast feed.


----------



## wco81

Are they going to add capacity?


WOuld be nice to have both East and West coast feeds.


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_100#post_23853254
> 
> 
> Are they going to add capacity?
> 
> 
> WOuld be nice to have both East and West coast feeds.


I don't know anything about adding capacity. I doubt they'll have feed for both east & west if they're slowly switching networks from east to west.


----------



## wco81

D* offers both feeds for the premiums.


----------



## dishrich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23853806
> 
> 
> D* offers both feeds for the premiums.



But ONLY on the primary (HD) feeds for each premium channel & HBO2; the primary Encore feed is ONLY in HD on the E feed...


----------



## wco81

Well Comcast seems to be targeting D* in its advertising so they may want to offer similar options to D*


----------



## Brian Conrad

When I cut Comcast last week their retention offer was for 12 months at the competing U-Verse price and HBO. That is quite a drop in subscription fees. I cut anyway. BTW, they had the option of taking the DVR back to their customer center in Concord or UPS dropping off pre-paid return box which of course is what I did.


----------



## Barovelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23855140
> 
> 
> BTW, they had the option of taking the DVR back to their customer center in Concord or UPS dropping off pre-paid return box which of course is what I did.



Don't have to tell you but for the sake of everyone - track that package and make sure UPS records it as delivered!


----------



## maddog510




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dishrich*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15000_100#post_23842326
> 
> 
> This map shows that El Dorado county is also only partially in the Sac DMA:
> 
> http://www.newportmedia.com/maps/countyinfo.php?m=20
> 
> 
> The same situation exists down in Riverside County, CA; the immediate area around Palm Springs is in the Palm Springs DMA, while the rest of Riverside County (even areas further east of Palm Springs...) is in the Los Angeles DMA:
> 
> http://www.newportmedia.com/maps/countyinfo.php?m=144
> 
> 
> So I guess it's not that unusual that a county is split amongst 2 DMA's...


How did you get to these pages? I went to the main website & didn't see any options to view maps for different DMA's.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddog510*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23856476
> 
> 
> How did you get to these pages? I went to the main website & didn't see any options to view maps for different DMA's.



Go here: http://www.newportmedia.com/DMA-markets.html


----------



## slannes

Anyone know where TCM (Comcast 789 HD; 501 Std) feed is from East or West? Is only channel, 501, that picture tears etc. one non HD TV. Am in Santa Cruz, CA.


Thanks,


Stephen


----------



## slannes

Corrects Typo:


Anyone know where TCM (Comcast 789 HD; 501 Std) feed is from East or West? Is only channel, 501, that picture tears with large digital square blocks, pixilates etc. on non HD TV. Am in Santa Cruz, CA.


Thanks,


Stephen


----------



## Brian Conrad

Depends where they put in on your cable. Before I cut Comcast Syfy and KPIX were moved to a low frequency and there would be occasional problems but hard to tell if it was my wiring or something in the cable line. When they first put in HD in this neighborhood there were problems in their cable line. There were only 5 HD channels back them and the problem was with their two HD movie channels (now the one UHD channel).


----------



## slannes

Thanks,


The minute TCM (501 std def) freezes I switch to other channels. And, they don't freeze. Been Googling subject relative to TCM:
http://forums.tcm.com/thread.jspa?threadID=149256&start=15&tstart=0 

http://forums.tcm.com/thread.jspa?threadID=149256 

http://forums.tcm.com/message.jspa?messageID=8335692 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFo4T_1frks 


Interesting.


Thanks again.


----------



## Brian Conrad

For the record I got a call from the Comcast "return center" inquiring about the return of my gear. I explained I sent it back already and have the printed out tracking receipt showing someone signed for it. Turns out they are a contractor for Comcast who makes these calls. They told me to have the receipt on hand in case Comcast themselves actually calls. What a flaky company!


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_50#post_23883957
> 
> 
> For the record I got a call from the Comcast "return center" inquiring about the return of my gear. I explained I sent it back already and have the printed out tracking receipt showing someone signed for it. Turns out they are a contractor for Comcast who makes these calls. They told me to have the receipt on hand in case Comcast themselves actually calls. What a flaky company!



I have also seen that in the comcast office (the one in Sunnyvale) they have a big box (like a huge mailbox inside the office) where you can just drop off return equipment. But I don't know how you could have a proof that you really did return the equipment.


----------



## bobby94928




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23885677
> 
> 
> I have also seen that in the comcast office (the one in Sunnyvale) they have a big box (like a huge mailbox inside the office) where you can just drop off return equipment. But I don't know how you could have a proof that you really did return the equipment.



There is absolutely no way that I would 'drop off' a receiver in that manner. I want a receipt, period.....


----------



## Brian Conrad

Got a second message from the same number last night. Now I'm going to look up to see if it is who they say they are. I also tried logging into my account and they must have deleted it already. I'm going to call Comcast today to get this clarified. If they miff they too much the first thing I'll do is file a complaint with the local franchise board.


----------



## howdy8

Can anyone tell me if TVB Jade, CH. 360 is in HD? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

Question for those of you that use DVRs to view KPIX programming. Recently I've noticed that when playing back CBS shows, right about the 30-35 sec mark into the recording there's an audio/video glitch, and it happens on virtually all prime time shows and it happened on some, but not all Saturday morning shows I checked - did not happen on a infomercial.


This behavior does not show up on any other network programming, just KPIX/CBS. I'm using a TiVo Series 3 and a TiVo Roamio Basic and they both do it. It also does it on a Comcast Motorola DVR.


A member over at TiVo Community Forum from NH has noticed it as well.


My question is, do any of you notice it? It seems to have started a few weeks ago.


----------



## c3

I see those glitches as well. I think I have also seen glitches toward the end of some programs. I'll take notes next time.


----------



## Brian Conrad

In the last months of me having Comcast they moved KPIX down to the channel 6 frequency and I started seeing those. The other channel moved there was Syfy where I would also see those problems. I'm think their lines might have handled analog OK but they may be having some problems with digital at lower frequencies though I can't imagine why other than negligible wiring.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23903712
> 
> 
> I see those glitches as well. I think I have also seen glitches toward the end of some programs. I'll take notes next time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23903735
> 
> 
> In the last months of me having Comcast they moved KPIX down to the channel 6 frequency and I started seeing those. The other channel moved there was Syfy where I would also see those problems. I'm think their lines might have handled analog OK but they may be having some problems with digital at lower frequencies though I can't imagine why other than negligible wiring.


I'm not sure we're seeing the same thing, in my case it's almost as if it's intentional as it _only_ happens on or about the 30-35 sec mark of the recording, from the moment you press "Play" to initiate playback, almost as if it's some sort of "trigger" or "marker", the rest of the playback is flawless, other than the overall crappy PQ and AQ from KPIX. During playback there are moments where fast movement will induce pixelation in the image but that's just a bit starved data stream, those problems are not what I'm talking about.


I have no way to see if it happens on a live stream as everything gets recorded to a hard drive before I see it. I think it has something to do with CBS, something they have done to the signal, possibly a marker of some sort, all I know is I can watch for it like clockwork - 30 secs in, and there it is - at least for the past few weeks it's been that way.


Appreciate you guys watching out for it, not that there's anything we might be able to do about it, but maybe!


----------



## Larry Kenney

That "trigger" or "marker" must be a Comcast thing. I've checked several recordings of KPIX from Dish and they're clean as could be. Watching live OTA, KPIX is perfect. In fact, they and KBCW have the best quality pictures of all the stations in the market. Having just the one channel without any sub-channels they can allow the video to use the full 19 MHz - and it shows!


Can't say much for KPIX's very compressed audio though.


Larry

SF


----------



## EX500

Sigh.


Anybody have any experience disputing charges for a truck roll on your Comcast bill?


I guess unexpected surprises come with their territory, but I received another one today on my bill totaling $75 for a "Failed Video Installation" and "Relocate AO" when all the contractor did was replace a few F-connectors to alleviate a preexisting condition involving channel reception (NBC, previously mentioned) that I finally wanted taken care of after the QAM lockdown.


I should note that two of the three connectors were in the tap in the sidewalk box and in the meter cabinet, so there we not on my side of the demarcation point. He did also replace the one from the single outlet that is in use, but that was a "cover-all-bases" thing more than anything else. I was sure to make clear when scheduling the appointment that I would not pay for a service call, and was told that if it was not related to my own equipment, I wouldn't have to.


A) the issue had nothing to do with the failed installation of the uDTA, and B) he did nothing to relocate an Additional Outlet (assuming that's what the abbreviation is).


If they give me any guff, I think this will signal the end (har har) of my Comcast days.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I'm still waiting for my refund after I cut the cable. I had two calls last week from some contract firm representing Comcast equipment return. I told them I had the tracking information saying the return was signed for at their Fairview, Oregon return site. Then the same company called again that night but I didn't call back the second time. Figured they must be funky in keeping up their call records. Then a day or two later I tried to call and would get a response that my phone number wasn't recognized as a subscriber. I had also decided maybe to go print off my account information that showed the credit and verify they had the DVR logged in as returned. It rejected my login. Stay tuned for the next episode.


----------



## c3

This is what I did for a relative cancelling Comcast (due to moving):


1. Cancelled auto pay and went back to paper billing.

2. Returned equipment in person.

3. A few days later, contacted billing to get final amount due.

4. Paid that amount.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Kenney*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23908517
> 
> 
> That "trigger" or "marker" must be a Comcast thing. I've checked several recordings of KPIX from Dish and they're clean as could be. Watching live OTA, KPIX is perfect. In fact, they and KBCW have the best quality pictures of all the stations in the market. Having just the one channel without any sub-channels they can allow the video to use the full 19 MHz - and it shows!
> 
> 
> Can't say much for KPIX's very compressed audio though.
> 
> 
> Larry
> 
> SF


Thanks for the info Larry.


I watched 4 CBS shows last night and it did it on every one of them. I also noticed it did it on Supernatural(KBCW) as well, which unless things have changed, comes from the very same control room as KPIX. It's easy to see/hear if you're looking for it but it can be so brief, maybe a second of broken/dropped audio and maybe the slightest pixelation that it's easy to miss. I'm not sure what the problem is, but it's there and seems very deliberate, not so much intentional but what ever it is it's very uniform in it's actions, and it always happens at about 30 secs into playback.


----------



## Keenan

BTW, if anyone is interested in a Silicon Dust HDHomerun dual tuner network device I have one for sale. It's useless for Comcast now but for those of you that can also receive OTA transmissions it might have some value. PM me if you're interested, I figure maybe $40 plus a few bucks for shipping, it's almost not worth the effort to sell but I'd rather see somebody get some use out of it than sitting in a storage box here.


----------



## EX500

I guess when you have an effective monopoly, it matters little how you operate as a company.


Based on my conversation today, my impression of Comcast has changed from it being merely incompetent, to being untrustworthy, and perhaps borderline deceitful.


The bottom line is not to take anything any of their reps say, especially L1 reps, at face value, or any value.


Dealing with them is really a game, to first determine whether the reps know and will adhere to their actual policy, and then trying to get transferred to someone who actually knows what they're talking about and has the authority to take appropriate action. It's a cat-and-mouse contest that might actually be enjoyable to those who are masochistic.


Stand firm and resolute with everyone you speak to, and you might actually achieve some sort of logical resolution. Show any gullibility, or uncertainty, and you''re likely to be taken advantage of, whether guided by actual policy or not.



The first rep to try to address the issue clearly had little or no authority, and scant time was spent with them. The second level rep initially put up a similar front, but gradually relaxed their stance (in varying dollar amounts) when confronted with the facts and the logical arguments. The rep who scheduled my appointment did not tell the truth? Disconnecting and reconnecting a functional outlet to perform a signal (meter) diagnostic counts as an "installation?" Really? The customer is responsible for issues caused by their plant equipment in the street?


Finally, a "4-5 minute hold to speak to their manager" turning into a 20-second interlude because they're "not taking calls at the moment" (during business hours), followed by the rep doing exactly what they said they couldn't do a few minutes earlier leads me to question their credibility.


Now, to see if I actually receive my credit.


----------



## c3

When I was charged for a service call for removing the old Extended Basic trap, it was resolved through an online chat. Based on their record, an amplifier was installed in my unit. The guy did not even step into my unit.


----------



## wco81

So looking at my first two bills from Comcast. The first one is not representative because there are a bunch of installation charges and credits.


But what is curious is that the Franchise Fee and the PEG Access Support fees are different between October and November's bill.


The billing periods seem comparable, both list "Premier + HSD" (Double Play) for 10/5-11/4 and 11/5-12/4.



So are others seeing variations on what they charge for the Franchise Fee and PEG Access Support from month to month?



Also, regarding support, I chat with them rather than call in and then save the chat transcripts. Not sure if it will help but I've quoted parts of previous chats to make sure the credits they promised are applied and so forth.


----------



## yawitz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23918143
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Larry.
> 
> 
> I watched 4 CBS shows last night and it did it on every one of them. I also noticed it did it on Supernatural(KBCW) as well, which unless things have changed, comes from the very same control room as KPIX. It's easy to see/hear if you're looking for it but it can be so brief, maybe a second of broken/dropped audio and maybe the slightest pixelation that it's easy to miss. I'm not sure what the problem is, but it's there and seems very deliberate, not so much intentional but what ever it is it's very uniform in it's actions, and it always happens at about 30 secs into playback.



Just checked this forum on this topic, and yes, I'm seeing the same thing. (The predictability of the timing is especially apparent on recordings of Late Night with David Letterman--it happens just as Paul appears in the open.) At first I thought it was a pre-failure problem with my TiVo, but the repeatability of the problem points to something upstream.


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15090#post_23918143
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Larry.
> 
> 
> I watched 4 CBS shows last night and it did it on every one of them. I also noticed it did it on Supernatural(KBCW) as well, which unless things have changed, comes from the very same control room as KPIX. It's easy to see/hear if you're looking for it but it can be so brief, maybe a second of broken/dropped audio and maybe the slightest pixelation that it's easy to miss. I'm not sure what the problem is, but it's there and seems very deliberate, not so much intentional but what ever it is it's very uniform in it's actions, and it always happens at about 30 secs into playback.



Hey guys,

I'm seeing the same thing. I was starting to think my dvr was about to go belly up. I also note that the pq for KPIX/CBS is still not good. this is now going back many months...


Best,

jeff


----------



## greeno

Hi guys,

I noticed recently that an hdtv that was connected to cable and had been receiving the HD locals, now does not. a full rescan is only producing a handfull of odd channels - no HD locals. So I guess I'm forced into getting a HD-DTA? crap... not what I wanted to have to get. I already have, from comcast, 2 HD DVR's and another HD box (yes I have 4 hdtv's in the house). I'm guessing this one will cost me?


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23922273
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing. I was starting to think my dvr was about to go belly up. I also note that the pq for KPIX/CBS is still not good. this is now going back many months...
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


Thanks for posting, and I thought the same thing when I first started seeing it, that the HDD was going out in my TiVo, until I noticed the consistency and timing of it. I have no idea what it is but it seems to be a Comcast only thing as Larry above notes he's not seeing via OTA.


And yes, KPIX PQ is crap, apparently they wanted to match their crap audio.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23922306
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed recently that an hdtv that was connected to cable and had been receiving the HD locals, now does not. a full rescan is only producing a handfull of odd channels - no HD locals. So I guess I'm forced into getting a HD-DTA? crap... not what I wanted to have to get. I already have, from comcast, 2 HD DVR's and another HD box (yes I have 4 hdtv's in the house). I'm guessing this one will cost me?
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> jeff


Comcast encrypted all the channels just recently, you'll need one of their boxes although I don't know which or what kind as I use strictly aftermarket CableCARD devices like TiVos. Others have posted a page or so back what you'll need to get.


----------



## greeno

thanks Keenan. I stopped by the comcast office this a.m. They gave me a "universal" DTA free for one year, for the HDTV in the back bedroom. They also gave me a 50% discount on my second DVR for a year. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23925982
> 
> 
> thanks Keenan. I stopped by the comcast office this a.m. They gave me a "universal" DTA free for one year, for the HDTV in the back bedroom. They also gave me a 50% discount on my second DVR for a year. Every little bit helps.


Yes, every 5-6 mos I go to the office and see what sort of deal/promo I can get out of them. I haven't paid a straight full price for anything in years, it all adds up, especially with a company like Comcast that seems immune to the economy at large and continues to raise prices.


----------



## TPeterson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23923575
> 
> 
> And yes, KPIX PQ is crap, apparently they wanted to match their crap audio.


Jim, as Larry Kenney has noted, *KPIX*' *own* PQ is among the best in our market. It's that compressed "KPIX" that you're getting from Comcast that's crap.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TPeterson*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23930168
> 
> 
> Jim, as Larry Kenney has noted, *KPIX*' *own* PQ is among the best in our market. It's that compressed "KPIX" that you're getting from Comcast that's crap.


Right, I have to remember to qualify my KPIX bashing in the future.










We used to get great quality KPIX via Comcast although their audio has always been a bit compressed, now it's really compressed - no dynamic range at all, everything is the same level.


Now KNTV via Comcast, it's the best in the market, those guys know how to do audio, and the PQ on the primetime dramas is also very good. Maybe a bit hyperbolic, but the difference in KPIX to KNTV is like DVD to Blu-ray, KNTV it's that much better in my opinion.


----------



## eugenile

will this work

http://slickdeals.net/f/6418666-samsung-cablebox-and-streaming-box-138-walmart-decrypts-cable-streams-netflix-amazon-and-other-b-m-only ?


how much will cablecard cost? is the first one free?


----------



## wco81

I'm paying $1.50 for my "M" Cable Card for my Tivo Roamio, my only one.


I'm getting a 2-year Double Play deal, which I think included a basic digital cable box.


But since I got the Tivo, they said it would cost me $1.50 and they didn't even offer a credit on the box I'm not using.


----------



## c3

 http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/purchasing-a-cablecard 


First CableCard should be free, even for Limited Basic. TV services above Limited Basic include a SD STB for each outlet, or a CableCard with equipment credit.


----------



## btwyx

I get a $2.50 credit for the box I don't have. It offsets the 2x$1.50 for the two cable cards.


----------



## CheezeBoy

I'm new to Comcast, so just had to give my update on the first few weeks. I got a lot from the last few pages of this thread, hopefully my experience helps others! I signed up with their Internet + Limited Basic bundle. I wanted the local HD channels. Internet = excellent (came from DSL). TV was a fun time. First box they sent me was a SD STB. blah. Called them up and said I wanted a HD DTA. Person said no problem, it's on it's way. I received a regular HD box (non STB version, it was an odd box). Of course, it didn't work. Did an online chat this time and they said, no problem, we'll get you a DTA. I didn't say 'HD' , and yup, got a SD version. So yes, they still have SD versions! Called this time and CSR suggested I got into the local SF branch and pick up the HD DTA and return all the boxes that I don't need; they said SF had 75. Went this morning at opening, no problems, small line and it moved fast.


Plug everything in, no HD! I call. CSR claimed I needed the 'HD Tech Fee'. I said over and over again that I'm limited basic and 'Are you sure? '' 'Your site says otherwise' 'Your forums say otherwise'... She was sure.. I was in a stalemate with a handful of silence between the two of us. Finally she said, let me check once again with the other people on the other line. I said make sure to say I'm 'limited basic'. She came back and said, 'alright, we're putting in the HD code now'. I was a little confused and wanted to confirm I was correct, 'So limited basic does get the HD channels then? I'm just making sure I read your site correctly'. She said something along the lines of how she as well as the 'other people on the line' didn't know there was a separate code for limited basic HD.


whew.. well HD is on now!


----------



## Brian Conrad

Let's see, if Comcast were an airline......


----------



## tranle

I have a limited basic subscription and I just did channel scan on by cable card and I am getting a bunch HD sport channels and other that I was not getting a few month ago (before they started encrypting everything). Is anybody else with Limited basic getting these channel:

723 NBCSP - HD FF B

727 NBATV HD

728 NHLTV HD

730 NFL NETWORK HD

731 FS1 HD

732 CBS SPORTS HD

749 Golf HD

750 DSCHD-DISCOVERY (already got this before)

775 WGN HD (already got this before)

786 TNND

811 HSN HD East

812 QVC HD WEST

823 PAC12BA HD


----------



## c3

I see them as well, also in Mountain View. 811 and 812 are already in Limited Basic.


----------



## Spiderman865

Comcast has been running a free preview of the sports

channels from 11/11-11/17.


----------



## Keenan

Comcast has channels with sports on them???


----------



## Cal1981

Is anyone seeing a lot of glitches on Kntv on the HD side? Maybe my DVR (Moto RNG200N) is going south but almost anything that I record from Kntv has tons of video/audio glitches. It's very annoying and I'd hate to switch the dvr out since it has a 500gb hard drive but I will if I have to.


----------



## Brian Conrad

You could talk to Comcast about it. When I had glitches way back when I got the HD install they found it was somewhere down the road in their line not at my house or my gear.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23974224
> 
> 
> You could talk to Comcast about it. When I had glitches way back when I got the HD install they found it was somewhere down the road in their line not at my house or my gear.



You may be right Brian. I did power cycle the DVR last night and will wait to see if that improves the situation.


On another note, I have three HD TVs with two Moto HD DVRs and a Pace HD Cable box. In the room facing the kitchen, in a wall unit, I had an old 27" Sony Trinitron analogue set using an SD DTA. The Sony weighed a ton and was difficult to move around or out of it's space. I took my DTA to my local Comcast store and swapped it for a Moto HD DTA. The old Sony was replaced with a 29" Samsung LED set and I have to say that I am very pleased with the HD DTA. It brings in around 80 HD channels and they show up at 16x9 they way that they should (if the program is being transmitted that way). Obviously there are no program menus, although Comcast is apparently now testing that somewhere back east so maybe they'll implement that in the near future. The $1.99 monthly fee remained the same and , all and all, getting rid of the Battleship Trinitron and getting a nice HD set with a bunch of HD channels has made me a happy camper.


----------



## c3

I just upgraded from $22 Limited Basic to $40 (1 year) Internet Plus, which is Limited Basic + HBO + 25Mbps Internet. I should get the $2.50 credit as well for using CableCARD. That's a pretty good promo price, especially for 1 year.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24049274
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from $22 Limited Basic to $40 (1 year) Internet Plus, which is Limited Basic + HBO + 25Mbps Internet. I should get the $2.50 credit as well for using CableCARD. That's a pretty good promo price, especially for 1 year.


That is a good deal, certainly worth looking into when my current deals/promos run out.


----------



## wco81

$40 a month for Internet and a TV package that includes HBO for a year?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_24049616
> 
> 
> $40 a month for Internet and a TV package that includes HBO for a year?



Yup. I was going to add Performance Internet for $20/month (6 months promo), but that turned out to be cheaper. I don't really care about the HBO portion.


----------



## tranle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_50#post_24049274
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from $22 Limited Basic to $40 (1 year) Internet Plus, which is Limited Basic + HBO + 25Mbps Internet. I should get the $2.50 credit as well for using CableCARD. That's a pretty good promo price, especially for 1 year.


Did you asked what they are going to charge you to get HD ?


For standard limited basic there is no HD fee and HD STB is $2.65.


If going to Internet Plus means that you need to get the HD fee at $10 and and each HD STB is $8 it may end up getting the same as Limited Basic + Blast separately.


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tranle*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_24050425
> 
> 
> Did you asked what they are going to charge you to get HD ?
> 
> 
> For standard limited basic there is no HD fee and HD STB is $2.65.
> 
> 
> If going to Internet Plus means that you need to get the HD fee at $10 and and each HD STB is $8 it may end up getting the same as Limited Basic + Blast separately.



I use CableCARD, not Comcast STB, so there is no HD fee.


----------



## Ace of Space

Anyone know of any new HD channels coming soon? I can't even remember the last time any new HD channels were added here in the Bay Area. I think we're more than over due. Just wondering.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ace of Space*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24061640
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any new HD channels coming soon? I can't even remember the last time any new HD channels were added here in the Bay Area. I think we're more than over due. Just wondering.



I don't know why Comcast didn't add the channels that Washington, Oregon, Colorado, New Mexico and Utah got this year in California. California is probably one of their most neglected markets in terms of HD additions, although as a whole, Comcast isn't doing very good anywhere right now with that.


They got TVGN HD, Disney Jr. HD, Cooking HD, Smithsonian HD, Ovation HD, IndiePlex HD and RetroPlex HD. Some areas got DIY HD as well. It's also inexplicable to me how California is the only Comcast region that doesn't have BTN HD.


----------



## wco81

I'd rather see multiplexes of premium HD channels than those.


----------



## oriolesmagic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wco81*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24063326
> 
> 
> I'd rather see multiplexes of premium HD channels than those.



Comcast dropped a lot of the HD premiums. If the premiums in HD are something you desire, I'd switch to DirecTV or U-Verse. Comcast has shown they have no interest in carrying them.


----------



## bobby94928

Or DishNetwork....


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15120#post_23923575
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting, and I thought the same thing when I first started seeing it, that the HDD was going out in my TiVo, until I noticed the consistency and timing of it. I have no idea what it is but it seems to be a Comcast only thing as Larry above notes he's not seeing via OTA.
> 
> 
> And yes, KPIX PQ is crap, apparently they wanted to match their crap audio.



Seeing the same here in Sunnyvale at the beginning of Jeopardy (KGO ch 707) EVERY night at 7pm. A short glitch about 30 sec into the show. Also verified it does NOT happen OTA. I am convinced it started when they started encrypting the locals and from the other posts it appears to only happen on them. Definitely a Comcast thing happening very regularly at the beginning or ending of certain shows. Very irritating and pretty crappy service from the company. CSRs no help, of course. How do we get this elevated and fixed?


----------



## Brian Conrad

I thought part of the reason for the encryption was so they wouldn't have to roll a truck when you quit their service. But when I dropped them back in early October the signal was still active until I sent the DVR in. I guess that part hasn't been worked out yet. OTOH, I haven't seen my owed refund yet and they canceled the account so I can't log in and when you call they want your account number. Guess I'll play "new customer" to find out where my refund is.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24070381
> 
> 
> Seeing the same here in Sunnyvale at the beginning of Jeopardy (KGO ch 707) EVERY night at 7pm. A short glitch about 30 sec into the show. Also verified it does NOT happen OTA. I am convinced it started when they started encrypting the locals and from the other posts it appears to only happen on them. Definitely a Comcast thing happening very regularly at the beginning or ending of certain shows. Very irritating and pretty crappy service from the company. CSRs no help, of course. How do we get this elevated and fixed?


I'm not sure what it is but it is something, it's like clockwork so it's something to do with timing or logging, maybe 30 secs is about how long a piece of hardware needs to lock in to a new data stream. Maybe it's Comcast tracking DVR usage for future ad insertion, who knows, and I'm certain we'll never get an answer out of Comcast, or more likely the response will be "what problem?" I've just come to accept it as the now generally crappy quality of Comcast's product. It's amazing how much worse it's gotten over the last 3-4 years.


----------



## milt9

i am in walnut creek (rossmoor) on comcast. watched jepordy 12-13- 2013 and did not see any problem at the beginning of show.

milt


----------



## Keenan

I haven't noticed it on KGO content either although I rarely watch anything from ABC(Castle/SHIELD), every time I've seen it it's been on CBS/CW content.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milt9*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24074385
> 
> 
> i am in walnut creek (rossmoor) on comcast. watched jepordy 12-13- 2013 and did not see any problem at the beginning of show.
> 
> milt



Interesting... 2 questions: Were you watching through a DVR or regular box? Did you start at the very beginning of Jeopardy which KGO starts at 6:59 on weekdays? (the glitch is at approx 6:59:30 after Alex is introduced and doing his short monologue but before the game actually starts)


Thanks

Jim


----------



## dlou99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24070381
> 
> 
> Seeing the same here in Sunnyvale at the beginning of Jeopardy (KGO ch 707) EVERY night at 7pm. A short glitch about 30 sec into the show. Also verified it does NOT happen OTA. I am convinced it started when they started encrypting the locals and from the other posts it appears to only happen on them. Definitely a Comcast thing happening very regularly at the beginning or ending of certain shows. Very irritating and pretty crappy service from the company. CSRs no help, of course. How do we get this elevated and fixed?



I wonder if that is the time that the encryption key or the nonce is rotated/incremented? That would trigger a 3DES key expansion which could invalidate the buffer depending on how they implemented it.


----------



## garypen

These questions may already be answered somewhere in the 87 billion pages of this thread. But, I couldn't find them. I apologize if they are.


Can anybody familiar with the current equipment options being deployed by Comcast in Sunnyvale, answer the following:

-What is the current "state of the art" HD DVR system being deployed here?

-Is it a whole-home style system?

-Does their whole-home system work like Dish and DirecTv using a host/server main unit with smaller clients for the add'l TV's?

-Is it better than the previous unit I had with them, DCX3400? (GUI, Remote Response, HHD Capacity, Guide, etc)

-How is the HD PQ, currently?


Thanks.


----------



## Elias1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24100105
> 
> 
> These questions may already be answered somewhere in the 87 billion pages of this thread. But, I couldn't find them. I apologize if they are.
> 
> 
> Can anybody familiar with the current equipment options being deployed by Comcast in Sunnyvale, answer the following:
> 
> -What is the current "state of the art" HD DVR system being deployed here?
> 
> -Is it a whole-home style system?
> 
> -Does their whole-home system work like Dish and DirecTv using a host/server main unit with smaller clients for the add'l TV's?
> 
> -Is it better than the previous unit I had with them, DCX3400? (GUI, Remote Response, HHD Capacity, Guide, etc)
> 
> -How is the HD PQ, currently?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



- X1 (personally I use a TiVo though and prefer it to Comcast's offerings) - http://www.comcast.com/x1 

- Yes, whole home

- Yes, main unit with small no-HDD receivers in other rooms - http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/x1-anyroom-dvr-overview/ 

- Better is relative. I played with a friend's X1 and he seemed to like it compared to the older boxes, but it suffers network wide downtime sometimes and has some annoying bugs.

- Depends on the channel. Most are pretty decent.


----------



## garypen

Thanks, Elias!


----------



## EX500




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24071042
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what it is but it is something, it's like clockwork so it's something to do with timing or logging, maybe 30 secs is about how long a piece of hardware needs to lock in to a new data stream. Maybe it's Comcast tracking DVR usage for future ad insertion, who knows, and I'm certain we'll never get an answer out of Comcast, or more likely the response will be "what problem?" I've just come to accept it as the now generally crappy quality of Comcast's product. It's amazing how much worse it's gotten over the last 3-4 years.



This issue has affected my HD DTA from the start (I've made reference to it in the past). It affects every channel near the beginning of each :00 and :30, for about 10 seconds.


As I have yet to have enough time to suss out and put up an antenna for OTA, I've just been living with it as well.


I certainly don't want to tackle another Sisyphean task of dealing with Comcast's customer service.


----------



## Derek87

i'm still under contract with Comcast for my Blast Plus package until May/June 2015, but with the encryption of basic channels and the promise of a free HD box for at most 6 more months, i spent the holidays installing an OTA antenna in the attic of our town home. i am pleased to report that i pull in every single station indicated on antenna web within 50 miles including the critical networks FOX,NBC,CBS,ABC,PBS,WB, and much more.


wish i had done this a long time ago, but the recent encryption was the last straw since it required using a Comcast box for fee (ultimately) and removed my ability to record TV shows on our computer. (poor man's DVR)


anyway, i am reporting this because i had doubts an OTA antenna would work in the attic of our newish (2006 construction) town home 36 miles from the Sutro tower, but its all good and wasn't too hard to get working.


if anyone is curious, i installed the Channel Master 4228HD.


----------



## wco81

That's an external antenna that you installed *inside* your attic?


Did you have to orient it a certain way?


Or find that in some orientations, you get certain channels but not others?


----------



## Derek87

from what i understand, it's an "outdoor" antenna that is also recommended for attic installations. i can't recall if it was antenna web or another website that recommended it as an antenna for an attic installation.


i did install it so that lined up roughly at the angle (300 deg N-ish) indicated on antenna web and i got them all with strong signal strength (i had a laptop with a USB tuner so it was easy to see that it was working before i went through the effort of drilling holes and feeding cable between studs, etc.) i would say i had a 10-15 deg sweet spot where i was able to get all the channels i wanted. thankfully for me, all of the major networks were in a 15 degree range of direction according to antennaweb.org.


i had my doubts that it would work. this antenna (again, admittedly for outdoor/attic use) was no better than a Winegard amplified flatware antenna on the third floor of our town home. but i persisted at the insistence of my friend who does antenna stuff for a living (of a different variety -- he said "height is everything; give it a try. you want to get as close to or above rooflines as possible). he was right. the extra 9 ft or so in being above the top level of our tow home made a big difference.


----------



## Brian Conrad

I also read that as a bonus of your OTA setup you may find there are *many more* subchannels of the Bay Area station than what Comcast carries. I remember setting up a TV for my mother who was staying at my sister's in 1992 (the analog days) and they hadn't had time to extend the cable into her room. Via rabbit ears she got more local channels than what the cable company offered. The house was at the top of a hill in Castro Valley so that helped.


----------



## Milenkod

What is the current status of X1? A acquaintance of mine who is an Installer for Comcast who I haven't talked to since beginning of summer still says 'stay away" from the X1. Any improvements recently? Does the X1 allow pause/rewind on parasite receivers on live TV or just on the main X1 unit?


----------



## greeno

some months ago I found a link to the executive support line. tried to access it today and see if i could get someone to work on the KPIX issue. That line is now gone. I did have an email address that I pinged. See if I get anything back.


Also, I did get a reply from the KPIX chief engineer. I might ping him and see if he knows what's going on. Best, jeff


Wow, KPIX has alot of turnover in their engineering department. there's a different guy running the department now than ran it in April 2013. I just sent him an email. We'll see if that goes anywhere...


doesn't anyone actually monitor what they're putting out there? Here're some key words to help google find these posts: KPIX picture issue freeze freezing


----------



## Derek87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24174473
> 
> 
> I also read that as a bonus of your OTA setup you may find there are *many more* subchannels of the Bay Area station than what Comcast carries. I remember setting up a TV for my mother who was staying at my sister's in 1992 (the analog days) and they hadn't had time to extend the cable into her room. Via rabbit ears she got more local channels than what the cable company offered. The house was at the top of a hill in Castro Valley so that helped.



i don't have the details with me right now, but i think i found over 90 stations. i haven't explored what most of them are, but yes, there were a lot of substations.


the one i appreciate is channel 1.1 which is a free program guide.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24174660
> 
> 
> some months ago I found a link to the executive support line. tried to access it today and see if i could get someone to work on the KPIX issue. That line is now gone. I did have an email address that I pinged. See if I get anything back.
> 
> 
> Also, I did get a reply from the KPIX chief engineer. I might ping him and see if he knows what's going on. Best, jeff
> 
> 
> Wow, KPIX has alot of turnover in their engineering department. there's a different guy running the department now than ran it in April 2013. I just sent him an email. We'll see if that goes anywhere...
> 
> 
> doesn't anyone actually monitor what they're putting out there? Here're some key words to help google find these posts: KPIX picture issue freeze freezing


Thanks for doing the legwork on this, I've basically given up on this ever being fixed, I've just accepted it as SOP for that station and/or Comcast.


If you do get a dialog going with KPIX though could you ask them why their audio is so compressed? If they don't understand, tell them to watch a drama on KNTV such as Chicago Fire on a Dolby Digital 5.1 system and then watch any one of their cop procedurals, anything that might have some noisy action. The difference in dynamic range between KNTV content and KPIX is incredible, KNTV sounds as if I'm in a movie theater compared to a cell phone video when watching KPIX. A exaggeration to be sure, but it illustrates how annoyingly compressed KPIX audio is.


Thanks


----------



## greeno

ok Keenan. I actually got an email reply from "Quentin P." at comcast requesting more info (service address and contact phone numbers). I'll press them. Nothing from KPIX yet.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15100_100#post_24175343
> 
> 
> ok Keenan. I actually got an email reply from "Quentin P." at comcast requesting more info (service address and contact phone numbers). I'll press them. Nothing from KPIX yet.


I can PM you my contact info and service address if that helps. Maybe if they understand how widespread it is it will help solve the problem.


----------



## greeno

sure that would be great.


----------



## Larry Kenney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian Conrad*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15150#post_24174473
> 
> 
> I also read that as a bonus of your OTA setup you may find there are *many more* subchannels of the Bay Area station than what Comcast carries.


I publish a list of all DTV Channels that are located within 100 miles of San Francisco on my web site. It shows all of the sub-channels and the city of license and transmitter location for each station is shown along with a bunch of other information. Click on the link below. From my home here in the city, I get a list of 93 channels when I scan.


Larry

SF


----------



## Derek87

great stuff!


i get over 90, too from Santa Clara on my TV's tuner. i get some of the duplicates from San Jose and SF on my computer tuner. (e.g., 2.X)


----------



## greeno

I measured the time from the beginning of the program until the "glitch" on KPIX while watching NCIS. it's about 23 seconds. back in the fall when i first noticed this, it was more like 5-10 seconds into the show.


I got a call at home from the comcast executive support person. she was acknowledging my email and was contacting "partners" in the area. I hopeful "partners" means technical/engineering types who can help resolve this issue.



Can anyone show DOES NOT see this glitch on KPIX please respond with your general location? This might provide important information for them to use while troubleshooting this. Thanks, jeff


----------



## Cal1981

Over the past week I have seen numerous instances of video/audio breakup on many HD channels. It's usually bands of pixelation with audio stuttering. It happens on all of the TVs in the house. Has anyone in the North Bay or beyond seen any of this?


----------



## c3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15180#post_24257278
> 
> 
> Over the past week I have seen numerous instances of video/audio breakup on many HD channels. It's usually bands of pixelation with audio stuttering. It happens on all of the TVs in the house. Has anyone in the North Bay or beyond seen any of this?



Similar experience in Mountain View. Not sure if it was caused by Comcast or my TiVo.


----------



## jwpottberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c3*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15180#post_24257403
> 
> 
> Similar experience in Mountain View. Not sure if it was caused by Comcast or my TiVo.



Not your TiVo. I also see this using Comcast DVRs (two different models). I always see a short (1 or 2 secs) breakup in certain programs at the very end or very beginning of the program. Seems only to occur on the local channels. I know I consistently see it near the beginning of Jeopardy (it starts at 6:59 pm daily on 707 KGO-HD), and near the end of The Middle (Wed's just before 8:30 pm on 707). Don't know if it occurs on non-HD channels or when watching live (I time shift these programs). I swear this started right around the time they started encrypting the locals.







in my case, at least, I don't think it is due to weak signal or anything like that since it is so consistent. I KNOW it's not the station because when watching the same thing OTA, it never happens.


Jim in Sunnyvale


----------



## Cal1981

I'm watching NBC now and getting one breakup after another. Calling Comcast tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cal1981

Just called the problem in. Truck roll tomorrow morning.


----------



## kevini

Same issue for me in Fremont on my TiVo, its doing it on most of the channels too. Not very frequent but happening. Seems to be ok most of the time, noticed a bad drop out last night.


My SNR is 42db's, I've never managed to catch during the breakup to see if it drops.


----------



## trekguy

Eastbay, between Oakland and Walnut Creek and I see the same breakup the past few days.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevini*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15160_40#post_24259370
> 
> 
> Same issue for me in Fremont on my TiVo, its doing it on most of the channels too. Not very frequent but happening. Seems to be ok most of the time, noticed a bad drop out last night.
> 
> 
> My SNR is 42db's, I've never managed to catch during the breakup to see if it drops.



My SNRs are generally in the 35 -37 range but yesterday night they were dropping to 32 at times and Tuner 2 actually went as low as 25. There were quite a few uncorrectable errors as well. Unbelievably, my call to Comcast was the first one that they've gotten from my immediate area so it's either an issue with my connection to the street box or it's a head end issue and people just don't call these things in. It got to the point where I had no choice but to call.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, didn't see any problems but was only watching ESPN HD live.


DId record a couple of programs on NBC, 703. So will see if it had issues.


----------



## marswill

I've had dropout issues for over a week now. They seem to mostly happen on a scene change and sometimes I notice a total drop in signal on my receiver when it occurs. Sometimes the audio is also affected but most of the time it is only the video. I live in Fremont near Union City.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marswill*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15160_40#post_24261038
> 
> 
> I've had dropout issues for over a week now. They seem to mostly happen on a scene change and sometimes I notice a total drop in signal on my receiver when it occurs. Sometimes the audio is also affected but most of the time it is only the video. I live in Fremont near Union City.



The Comcast tech was here today and, very conveniently,while the hockey game was on NBC this morning, there were some drops including one one corker when just the game started. Fortunately, I had it recorded on my DVR so he could see it first hand. He had a bunch of service calls for similar complaints in the area was well. While he was checking the street box he was on the line with the network engineers, convincing them that this issue is in their domain. He said that the field techs had banded together to jam on the network guys and that this problem goes well beyond the head ends. In other words this is a systemic problem in the Bay Area that is being tracked down.


----------



## jakindacrack


Worked as a tech for Comcast for years and am now with DirecTV but, perhaps stating what your setup is and I could offer some advice.  How many splitters, do you have an amp, have all the coax cables been checked along with fittings, has any tech ever replaced the drop to your house and is it underground or aerial?


----------



## greeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwpottberg*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15180#post_24257713
> 
> 
> Not your TiVo. I also see this using Comcast DVRs (two different models). I always see a short (1 or 2 secs) breakup in certain programs at the very end or very beginning of the program. Seems only to occur on the local channels. I know I consistently see it near the beginning of Jeopardy (it starts at 6:59 pm daily on 707 KGO-HD), and near the end of The Middle (Wed's just before 8:30 pm on 707). Don't know if it occurs on non-HD channels or when watching live (I time shift these programs). I swear this started right around the time they started encrypting the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my case, at least, I don't think it is due to weak signal or anything like that since it is so consistent. I KNOW it's not the station because when watching the same thing OTA, it never happens.
> 
> 
> Jim in Sunnyvale



I'd recently been complaining that my break-ups were KPIX only. Well it also in KGO. suburbatory and the middle both have it which is consistent with what you report. the consistent drop-outs sound like an extreme version of what we're seeing or a different issue.


regardless, a week from this tuesday I'm switching to directv. I need a change. my bill is going from $145/mo to about $80/mo during the first year, then $120/mo. even with the upfront cost, $300, I'm way ahead. Also getting a whole house system with 8 tuners (5 tuner Genie, 1 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver and a tuner-less mini) available for viewing or recording compared to my non-whole-house system with 6 tuners (2 HD DVR's, 1 HD STB, 1 HD DTA).

Best,

jeff


----------



## wco81

I just went the other way. Surprised they didn't offer you the Genie for zero upfront cost.


So you are going only to Internet with Comcast? They should boost the price for Internet only?


----------



## greeno

the deal for the genie is very good in my opinion (but the equipment cost in year 2 is high). I only had comcast for TV. some years ago I went to att dsl, and now uverse. comcast had an internet issue that lasted for 3-6 months that they were very slow to address. we'd have an outage every day at random times lasting from 30 minutes to 8 hours! att uverse internet is only 18mps down and 1.5mps up, but it's very consistent and reliable.


I just bundled home phone with uverse internet for a cost savings. I'd never go to uverse TV since you get no more than 3 HD streams (of 4 total). In my location I'd only get 1 HD stream as I'm too far from the node. that'd be a downgrade from comcast TV.


I've been fighting bundles for years, but I've got in to one that was too easy (already had att for phone, just not digital).


Best,

jeff


edit: comcast internet seemed to always have issues with signal levels. they were burning out my cable modems like every 6 mo. the issue causing the outage was a neighbor putting noise on the line that killed internet connectivity for 50-60 people!


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakindacrack*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15160_40#post_24271587
> 
> 
> Worked as a tech for Comcast for years and am now with DirecTV but, perhaps stating what your setup is and I could offer some advice.  How many splitters, do you have an amp, have all the coax cables been checked along with fittings, has any tech ever replaced the drop to your house and is it underground or aerial?



One main 4 way splitter off the main line into the house, no amps. The tech thoroughly checked everything from the street drop (R11 underground) in and put some new compression fittings on the cables coming off the splitter. He didn't see any significant issues at the house level. Watching the last hour of the Grammys last night was excruciating because there were so many drop outs. Someone down the block from me experienced the same thing. It is, the tech said, clearly a network issue affecting those subscribers who are on A nodes. He said that those on the B nodes appeared to be unaffected.


----------



## jakindacrack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15180#post_24274057
> 
> 
> 
> One main 4 way splitter off the main line into the house, no amps. The tech thoroughly checked everything from the street drop (R11 underground) in and put some new compression fittings on the cables coming off the splitter. He didn't see any significant issues at the house level. Watching the last hour of the Grammys last night was excruciating because there were so many drop outs. Someone down the block from me experienced the same thing. It is, the tech said, clearly a network issue affecting those subscribers who are on A nodes. He said that those on the B nodes appeared to be unaffected.


 

Okay, I just always have a hard time taking the word of allot of techs after seeing just how lazy or overlooked things are in this field.  Now that I work for DirecTV I can't tell you the countless times that a person was switching over due to unresolved issues that I am able to discover (and could easily fix) after about 25-30 mins of just doing my walkthrough and installation on the house.  Most of the time is bad barrels, fittings, cables, random splices, or the usual bad aerial drop that everyone's too lazy to replace cause it still looks alright.

 

I can't tell you how many times I pulled amps off of installations cause they weren't needed.  You can't bandage a gash wound in this field that's for sure it make work for a little but but, it will come up sooner then later.


----------



## Cal1981

It looks like Comcast's network guys may have figured out what the signal issue was. I don't recall seeing any A/V breakups for at least several days now. How about the rest of you who were seeing the problems?


----------



## greeno

I had break-ups several time during the super bowl. last week I had the usual early in the program break-up and am now noticing a near end of program break-up on KPIX and KGO (CBS and ABC, respectively).Tonight I won't be able to check as I'm having directv installed this morning (I'm waiting for them now). what part of the bay area are you located in (generally)?


Best,

jeff


----------



## hcady

I am still seeing breakups also, no improvement seen yet.


----------



## greeno

the break-up issue reminds me of a comcast issue my entire neighborhood had some years ago (5-6). every single day our comcast internet would go down for some amount of time usually a couple of hours, at random times. i got in the habit of calling and logging the issue and had my wife trained as well. months went by and I finally canvassed the neighborhood (about 50 houses in the subdivision) handing out flyers to the neighbors who had comcast internet (all had noted the outages) providing a script for calling and logging the outages. Still more months went by. I think it was over 6 months before they figured out one of our neighbors was pushing noise into the lines that caused the outage for all the other neighbors. neverminding the fact that I was going through cable modems (moto surfboards) about 2 per year (probably a too high signal situation)...


After my canvassing I bailed on comcast internet to att dsl and now uverse internet, and have not looked back. yea comcast offers +50mps downloads, I get 18mps down using both lines because I'm pretty far from the node. I only get 1.5mps up. but it's consistent, supports my households streaming, gaming and surfing habits and virtually never goes down (knock on wood).


fast forward to this week. I need a wholehouse dvr solution. X1, if you read the forums here and on the comcast site, offers such a service, but it's buggy, laggy and not ready for prime time. furthermore comcast requires a triple play to get it (ok, there's no contract so I could cancel phone and internet, but that's a hassle). After 13 years living with comcast's DVRs, I've moved on to directv. it's different and missing some stuff xfinity had (guide says if a program is new or a repeat, directv's doesn't), but it's speeeeedy, has given me a wholehouse solution with 8 tuners available to record or watch tv in 4 rooms. the DVR is smooth as silk when fast forwarding or rewinding. It's basically just works.


we lost MGMHD which we did watch, but my bill is $55 per month cheaper for year 1, includes the movie channels and encore (premiums), plus HBO, STARZ, SHOTIME for free for 3 mo. I was paying $135/mo to comcast for 2 HD DVRs, 1 HD tuner, 1 HD DTA for digital preferred and no premiums. in year 2 it's only $20 cheaper.


anyway sorry for the long post. please know it's not a rant but more cathartic ;-)


Best,

jeff


----------



## Cal1981

I'm still seeing few if any of the breakups that occurred routinely before the tech made a service call. Just have to keep my fingers crossed I guess. Lately though, I've noticed the reemergence of an issue that was supposed to have been dealt with by Congress and the FCC. Many commercials are, once again, running at much higher volume levels than the programming. It gets to the point that I have to grab the remote to turn down the sound at times. This is a clear violation of the regulations and I filled out an FCC complaint form last night.


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15180#post_24412444
> 
> 
> Lately though, I've noticed the reemergence of an issue that was supposed to have been dealt with by Congress and the FCC. Many commercials are, once again, running at much higher volume levels than the programming. It gets to the point that I have to grab the remote to turn down the sound at times. This is a clear violation of the regulations and I filled out an FCC complaint form last night.


Thanks for pointing out where to file an FCC complaint.


----------



## 73ChargerFan

KPIX still drops for 10 seconds every morning 7:01am. Always shows a Comcast telephone number. I wonder if I should call it every morning?


I'm cheap though, all about the streaming. Comcast basic + internet is like only $5 more than internet alone. They give me the hd tuner free until Dec 31, then its $10 per month. I'll look for antennas over the summer...


----------



## kevini

Sounds like your cablecard is not correctly paired. Are you using a TiVo or Cable card based system?


----------



## snidely

Just realized how to save $50/mo.

We have 2 homes w. two Comcast accounts. Our Miami account has an all-inclusive pkg. via the HOA. Even includes HBO and

SHO. All we pay for in addition is internet and for DVR. Actually we have 2 DVRs there but one comes at a greatly reduced rate.

In Oakland, where we are half the time, we had the "digital starter pkg." with a DVR and internet. When some "special" we were on expired, rate went up from $110 to $131 called in to see if we could get another special here in Okld. We had done this in the past.

No go, this time.

It then occurred to me that w. Infinity tv go, we could get almost all the programs I or wife watches. Like AMC shows, BBC World News etc. Already had watched True Detective via HBO2go.

I just logged in to Miami Comcast account using my Chrome browser on laptop. Brought up the last episode of Walking Dead (as a test) and hit the Chromecast icon on the screen and - there it was "casting" on our Panny 60ST60 plasma. We will now be paying $79/mo. Not sure how that breaks down. Will report back later. Of course won't get the quality of regular Comcast viewing - but the test seemed very acceptable. HBO2go does give excellent quality via Chromecast.


Follow up:



======

Here is our new estimated bill just in from Comcast. We lost a couple of channels we watch like AMC and MSNBC. A quick check indicates we lost sports channels like ESPN.

HOWEVER - We'll be able to watch them, because, after we made the cut yesterday - discovered we can watch MSNBC, various ESPN channels and some others "LIVE" by logging in to our account in our other home where the bundle (included in HOA dues) includes almost everything. Even can watch HBO and SHO. Making use of the "xfinitytvgo" feature via computer or phone or tablet we can (at least fm. laptop) make use of Chromecast and cast all those channels to our big plasma here in Okld. We are in Oakland about 50-60% of the time.

This is called "Blast Plus" as shown below. Our internet speed used to be about 15/20 down, 5 up. Now it is 50 down and 10 up.

=====

Your Order Summary

For self install kit orders, an additional email will be sent when your equipment ships.


Xfinity Bundled Services


Blast Plus

$79.95/mo.



Xfinity TV


HD/DVR Service (INCLUDES

$17.95/mo.


Digital Adapter

$1.99/mo.



Xfinity Internet


Docsis 3 Owned MDM

$0.00/mo.


Partial Monthly Charges and Credits

03/11-04/10

Blast Plus

$76.34/mo.

03/11-04/10

Starter/HSI

$-99.99/mo.


Monthly Package, Service and Equipment Fees $76.24

Taxes, Surcharges and Fees $3.05


Estimated Total $79.29


----------



## EX500

Noticed that the half-hourly blackout to "Service Interrupted" screen has recently been reduced to a second-long stutter.


Progress, I guess!


----------



## Keenan

I guess Comcast is sticking with their ugly, crappy looking SD quality baseball broadcasts again this year on their local RSNs. The quality difference between the Angels/Dodgers game on MLB Network(SportsNetLA feed) and the Athletics/Giants broadcast on CSN is really striking, Comcast simply doesn't care how bad their product looks as it's been years now and nothing has changed. I feel bad for Giants fans that have to put up such crappy quality.


----------



## Grandude

I seldom watch baseball as it tends to put me to sleep, but agree with you, sports NEEDS to be in high quality high defination. Football is my passion and occasionally there will be a game which is of really bad quality and very hard to watch.

I'm not sure if the problem you see is the fault of Comcast or of CSN. I always suspect that the source, CSN in this case, is at fault but one can never be sure.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grandude*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15200_100#post_24544301
> 
> 
> I seldom watch baseball as it tends to put me to sleep, but agree with you, sports NEEDS to be in high quality high defination. Football is my passion and occasionally there will be a game which is of really bad quality and very hard to watch.
> 
> I'm not sure if the problem you see is the fault of Comcast or of CSN. I always suspect that the source, CSN in this case, is at fault but one can never be sure.


It's the source, the signal that Comcast Sports Net is creating/sending to the Comcast cable system. It looks bad even on DIRECTV which has generally better picture quality than Comcast cable overall. It appears to suffer from too much compression, lots of video noise in the image.


----------



## greeno

hrm. I watched the a's home opener last night on CSN via directv and didn't notice any pq issues (not happy about the outcome though). I'm usually pretty picky about how things look. I watched a couple of preseason games over the previous couple of weeks on mlb network and those also looked okay. is it mileage varying? Best, jeff


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greeno*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15200_100#post_24555828
> 
> 
> hrm. I watched the a's home opener last night on CSN via directv and didn't notice any pq issues (not happy about the outcome though). I'm usually pretty picky about how things look. I watched a couple of preseason games over the previous couple of weeks on mlb network and those also looked okay. is it mileage varying? Best, jeff


It's better on DirecTV, but still not a very good image in my opinion. The center field camera, the one that follows the pitcher to the plate, a huge portion of the broadcast, is just awful. I know that AT&T Park suffers from a lot of moisture in the air being right on the water which can cause video noise, maybe that's the problem. Maybe better lighting, the combination of the video noise and the lighting just presents itself as a dull looking image. Day games are much better than night games which makes me think the wet night air has a lot to do with it.


----------



## greeno

Hi keenan,

I think you're right about it being moisture in the air. the giants games have a similar issue at night. We know there was alot of moisture in the air as that's what kept donaldon's long fly in the 8th in the park :-( During summer nights, the games look alot better.


Best,

jeff


----------



## greeno

Hi,

Watched the A's last night on sportsnet and it looked really good on directv. checked it on a 70'' LCD (2 years old) and a 4 year old 50'' plasma (both calibrated). YMMV ;-)


Best,

jeff


----------



## Keenan

I never watch the A's so I don't know about that channel, my comments have been about the Giant's channel. I activated my DIRECTV account the other day so I'll be able to compare the Comcast version against the DIRECTV version this weekend as they're playing the Dodgers, when that happens I'm blacked out on the Dodger channel anyway.


----------



## ptysell

Getting driven NUTS by an artifact on both CSN channels in the lower right.

Keep running between two TVs trying to see if it is on both channels.

Really apparent in the Sharks game/white screen.

GOING NUTS!!!!

(Doesn't appear when I do a solid white screen picture)


Ugh!!!


----------



## crouchingpotato

Could somebody with a Comcast DVR please check the guide info for channel 780 (CSN Bay Area Plus HD)?


My TiVo has been showing only SIGN OFF on this channel for months, and usually that channel only simulcasts content from CSN Bay Area HD or CSN California HD.


But a couple of weeks ago a Giants game was scheduled for 780 because a Warriors or Sharks playoff preempted their usual CSN Bay Area slot, and my TiVo missed it because: SIGN OFF



I'm trying to figure out whether TiVo is not getting correct guide info from their supplier, or if CSN isn't even providing guide info for 780 to Comcast (their owner!). Thanks for any help.


----------



## snidely

We'd have to look when tere is actually something next scheduled on 780. I can't forsee anything in the foreseeable future.


----------



## snidely

Is "X1" service being offered here yet? What is (would be) the cost? Is it worth it?


----------



## milt9

tuesday 11:55 pm. comcast channell 780 shows off-air. walnut creek (rossmoor) programming is some guy doing a radio sports call in show

milt


----------



## crouchingpotato




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15210#post_24712533
> 
> 
> We'd have to look when tere is actually something next scheduled on 780. I can't forsee anything in the foreseeable future.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milt9*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15210#post_24716672
> 
> 
> tuesday 11:55 pm. comcast channell 780 shows off-air. walnut creek (rossmoor) programming is some guy doing a radio sports call in show
> 
> milt



Ok thanks. Sounds like Comcast Sportsnet just isn't providing schedule info for channel 780, but it only matters once in a blue moon when they actually use it for a live game not on their other channels.


Almost definitely not a TiVo-related problem, which is what I wanted to know. Too bad, because I think TiVo would be more likely to fix it than Comcast.


----------



## ptysell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15200_100#post_24712538
> 
> 
> Is "X1" service being offered here yet? What is (would be) the cost? Is it worth it?



Yes.

Apparently there is still a monster waiting list and to get on the list you have to be a subscriber of triple play (Walnut Creek)


----------



## snidely




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ptysell*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15210#post_24719180
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Apparently there is still a monster waiting list and to get on the list you have to be a subscriber of triple play (Walnut Creek)



That means you have to get landline phone service from them? The percentage of homes still with landlines has been dropping rapidly over the last several years.

===

U.S. households with no land line service but at least one wireless telephone jumped to 35.8% by June 2012, compared with 34% at the end of 2011, and only 10.5% five years earlier, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.

====

I saw somewhere else that for those under age 35 it is over 50%.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15200_100#post_24719282
> 
> 
> That means you have to get landline phone service from them? The percentage of homes still with landlines has been dropping rapidly over the last several years.
> 
> ===
> 
> U.S. households with no land line service but at least one wireless telephone jumped to 35.8% by June 2012, compared with 34% at the end of 2011, and only 10.5% five years earlier, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.
> 
> ====
> 
> I saw somewhere else that for those under age 35 it is over 50%.


You get it, but you don't have to use it. The bundled price was cheaper so I got a TP package but never got a telephony modem and pay about $1.00 per month in 911/utility fees on my monthly bill. I've never even known what the actual phone number is. I get a cheaper price with the bundling and Comcast gets to talk about how popular their phone service product is. I'd be surprise if more than 30% of the subs that have a TP package actually even use the phone part of it.


----------



## snidely

When my MIL moved into an assisted living place - ATT wouldn't let her keep her number of 40+ years. It is 5 miles from her old home in diff. "prefix" area. Comcast had no problem giving her service and porting the number over. Comcast provides basic cable to all the units in the place and that is included in the rent. We do have to pay CC $30+ for the phone service. Voice quality seems as good as a regular landline.


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snidely*  /t/793017/san-francisco-ca-comcast/15200_100#post_24719385
> 
> 
> When my MIL moved into an assisted living place - ATT wouldn't let her keep her number of 40+ years. It is 5 miles from her old home in diff. "prefix" area. Comcast had no problem giving her service and porting the number over. Comcast provides basic cable to all the units in the place and that is included in the rent. We do have to pay CC $30+ for the phone service. Voice quality seems as good as a regular landline.


Yes, I think Comcast's phone service is IP-based so they probably could have have given her almost any number she wanted as it doesn't work the same way as a regular POTS line.


The refusal by AT&T doesn't surprise me as they want out of the regulated landline business anyway.


----------



## Elias1

In this month's Comcast bill there was a lot going on in terms of notices. Channel changes and across the board price increases for what looks like every city and county in the SF Bay Area (attached).

Effective 7/15 the following will change from East coat feed to West coast feed so watch your scheduled recordings:


A&E HD 734
HGTV HD 746
Food HD 747
AMC HD 798
Animal Planet HD 751
History HD 758
BET HD 777
CMT HD 787
FXX HD 803
FXX SD 401
On 6/17 Bloomberg HD will be on 765 on Digital Starter HD packages.


----------



## wco81

Hopefully Tivo catches these changes though ideally, Comcast should add both feeds in HD.


----------



## Elias1

wco81 said:


> Hopefully Tivo catches these changes though ideally, Comcast should add both feeds in HD.


Sometimes TiVo/Tribune don't get it updated at exactly the right time so I keep an eye on it when I know the changes are coming.


----------



## Cal1981

Elias1 said:


> In this month's Comcast bill there was a lot going on in terms of notices. Channel changes and across the board price increases for what looks like every city and county in the SF Bay Area (attached).
> 
> Effective 7/15 the following will change from East coat feed to West coast feed so watch your scheduled recordings:
> 
> 
> A&E HD 734
> HGTV HD 746
> Food HD 747
> AMC HD 798
> Animal Planet HD 751
> History HD 758
> BET HD 777
> CMT HD 787
> FXX HD 803
> FXX SD 401
> On 6/17 Bloomberg HD will be on 765 on Digital Starter HD packages.


And as usual not one new HD station added to the list.


----------



## unmesh

Keenan said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *snidely*
> 
> That means you have to get landline phone service from them? The percentage of homes still with landlines has been dropping rapidly over the last several years.
> ===
> U.S. households with no land line service but at least one wireless telephone jumped to 35.8% by June 2012, compared with 34% at the end of 2011, and only 10.5% five years earlier, according to the National Center for Health Statistics.
> ====
> I saw somewhere else that for those under age 35 it is over 50%.
> 
> You get it, but you don't have to use it. The bundled price was cheaper so I got a TP package but never got a telephony modem and pay about $1.00 per month in 911/utility fees on my monthly bill. I've never even known what the actual phone number is. I get a cheaper price with the bundling and Comcast gets to talk about how popular their phone service product is. I'd be surprise if more than 30% of the subs that have a TP package actually even use the phone part of it.


I'm an existing user that took TP because of the same reason and discovered that I could no longer administer my account through their web portal. Apparently the FCC requires that you turn on the phone service so that Comcast can call you and confirm your identity before they will re-allow access. After several hours of arguing unsuccessfully with Customer Service reps on the phone and on chat, I bought the telephony capable cablemodem and now am set up for wired calls even though I rarely use it. On the bright side, I have a battery backed up cablemodem 

The guy at the Xfinity retail center that sold me this package did not know about this wrinkle.


----------



## Keenan

unmesh said:


> I'm an existing user that took TP because of the same reason and discovered that I could no longer administer my account through their web portal. Apparently the FCC requires that you turn on the phone service so that Comcast can call you and confirm your identity before they will re-allow access. After several hours of arguing unsuccessfully with Customer Service reps on the phone and on chat, I bought the telephony capable cablemodem and now am set up for wired calls even though I rarely use it. On the bright side, I have a battery backed up cablemodem
> 
> The guy at the Xfinity retail center that sold me this package did not know about this wrinkle.


I recall some oddball re-authorizing procedure to access the online account pages several years ago but it didn't have anything to do with the phone service, not that I recall anyway. My phone service is probably active, it's just not connected to anything. I would guess if one dialed the number it would just ring and ring. I do remember something about activating the phone number at the Comcast retail office to enable 911 service, or something of that nature, but I've never had a telephony modem or used the service itself.

As far as the "wrinkle", the way Comcast operates it very well be different system by system even across just the bay area market. When it comes to Comcast, it's not unusual to get many different answers to the same exact question!


----------



## maddog510

If the prices are going up on the 1st I wonder if that's when the doubling of the internet speeds will take place too.


----------



## Keenan

maddog510 said:


> If the prices are going up on the 1st I wonder if that's when the doubling of the internet speeds will take place too.


Seems like a reasonable assumption given the doubling has finally reached some other areas on the west coast.


----------



## maddog510

Keenan said:


> Seems like a reasonable assumption given the doubling has finally reached some other areas on the west coast.


Yeah considering that the ads on tv are running more frequently. Reboot your modems Tuesday morning. Hopefully I'll have 105!


----------



## mrecob

maddog510 said:


> If the prices are going up on the 1st I wonder if that's when the doubling of the internet speeds will take place too.


I called Comcast over the weekend and asked about upgrading to Extreme 105. I was told by the first level sales that I would need to upgrade to Triple Play or pay an additional $34.00 over the $10.00 I already pay for Blast 50. My bill was already $155.00. I didn't want to do either of those so I complained. I got passed to Customer Service. This person was much more reasonable. I ended up with a promotional rate for "Starter XF Double Play" for 12 months ($89.99), 50% off my HD/DVR service for 6 months ($8.98), HBO for free for 24 months and Extreme 105 for $44.00 per month. The confirmation email if correct says this will knock $20.00 off my normal bill. The Comcast person also mentioned that Comcast is planning for Extreme 250 later this year! After the call, my modem rebooted itself and Extreme 105 was active. Sadly a speedtest only gave me 90. I realized that the Juniper Networks SSG5 I have been using for years is 100BaseT. I needed to upgrade. I ended up replacing the SSG5, a Trend Net wireless AP, and an HP switch with a TP-Link TL-ER604W ($100 at Frys). Replacing three boxes with one saves me 40 watts. The TP-Link also connects my home to my Sonicwall firewall at work with site to site VPN, not an easy feature to find in an home wireless router.


----------



## wco81

Were you out of contract when you called?


----------



## mrecob

wco81 said:


> Were you out of contract when you called?


Yes, I had no contract. Still do not.


----------



## Otto Pylot

A little off-topic here but does anyone know what the speeds are for Comcast in the Vallejo area on the waterfront right off of Mare Island? My son is moving there to go to Touro University and would like internet only but getting accurate info online seems to be difficult. We're trying to get as much info as possible from users before we go to Comcast.


----------



## maddog510

Otto Pylot said:


> A little off-topic here but does anyone know what the speeds are for Comcast in the Vallejo area on the waterfront right off of Mare Island? My son is moving there to go to Touro University and would like internet only but getting accurate info online seems to be difficult. We're trying to get as much info as possible from users before we go to Comcast.


Performance should be 25/5, Blast 50/10 & Extreme 105/20. This Wednesday on the 30th, subscribers of the extreme tier will see their speeds increase to 150 mbps but the upload will remain the same.


----------



## Otto Pylot

maddog510 said:


> Performance should be 25/5, Blast 50/10 & Extreme 105/20. This Wednesday on the 30th, subscribers of the extreme tier will see their speeds increase to 150 mbps but the upload will remain the same.


Yeah, those are the advertised speeds but what about real world, normal use? He's not a gamer. The idea is to get reliable, consistent speeds (not burst rate) so he can stream what he wants and not have to pay for a tv package. As a student, cost is the driving force. TV he can live without, internet access no. He's moving into a condo that we just bought. Thanks.


----------



## bobby94928

In Rohnert Park, I was getting 29 down, 6 up with Performance. I recently went to Blast and now get 58 down, 12 up. Vallejo should track the same... 

Edit, these are real world numbers... My streams are perfect!


----------



## Keenan

Same here, I have similar numbers for Blast, and Netflix streaming is near instantaneous to Super HD quality.


----------



## Keenan

maddog510 said:


> Performance should be 25/5, Blast 50/10 & Extreme 105/20. This Wednesday on the 30th, subscribers of the extreme tier will see their speeds increase to 150 mbps but the upload will remain the same.


Blast is supposedly being doubled to 100 as well.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I have Performance here in San Francisco and usually get 28.5 down / 5.3 up.

Larry


----------



## Otto Pylot

Thanks everyone. Seems that Performance will be the way to go for the budget minded if internet only is reasonable without a bundle.


----------



## bobby94928

bobby94928 said:


> In Rohnert Park, I was getting 29 down, 6 up with Performance. I recently went to Blast and now get 58 down, 12 up. Vallejo should track the same...
> 
> Edit, these are real world numbers... My streams are perfect!





Keenan said:


> Blast is supposedly being doubled to 100 as well.


and, as of this morning, I am getting 95 down, 12 up!


----------



## Keenan

Yup, same here. I don't really have any use for such speeds but I guess it's nice to have. I'll very likely just drop down to Performance which is now at 50Mb/s and save $10 per month. When my year of free Blast upgrade expires of course!


----------



## tranle

What sort of cable modem do you need to get the ~100MB download speed ?
Can an old SB6120 with 4 download stream works or do you need one that can do 8 download stream ?

Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

tranle said:


> What sort of cable modem do you need to get the ~100MB download speed ?
> Can an old SB6120 with 4 download stream works or do you need one that can do 8 download stream ?
> 
> Thanks.


I think the 6120 should work, have you power off/on rebooted it? A modem with 8 channel bonding does help but I believe a 4 channel should work also.


----------



## tranle

Keenan said:


> I think the 6120 should work, have you power off/on rebooted it? A modem with 8 channel bonding does help but I believe a 4 channel should work also.


Yes, I did a reboot but went from 57MB to 75MB that is why I asking it to make sure that my old modem is not a limiting factor.


----------



## Keenan

tranle said:


> Yes, I did a reboot but went from 57MB to 75MB that is why I asking it to make sure that my old modem is not a limiting factor.


It's possible, I haven't had one of those in quite some time. Are you using http://speedtest.comcast.net/ ?

You might try asking at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/comcast as they get into all aspects of Comcast HSI and can definitely answer your question about that modem.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Keenan said:


> I'll very likely just drop down to Performance which is now at 50Mb/s and save $10 per month. When my year of free Blast upgrade expires of course!


Performance didn't change. It's still 28.5/5.9 here in San Francisco.

Larry


----------



## c3

Performance about 58/6 in Mountain View.


----------



## dr1394

After a modem reset, I'm getting about 35/6 with an old DOCSIS 2.0 SB5101 (up from 30/6). I guess I'll have to swap out for the wireless gateway they've been bugging me about.

Ron


----------



## Grandude

I just reset my Zoom modem and speed went from 25 or so down to 58 down.


----------



## Keenan

Larry Kenney said:


> Performance didn't change. It's still 28.5/5.9 here in San Francisco.
> 
> Larry


Did you cold re-boot your modem?


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> After a modem reset, I'm getting about 35/6 with an old DOCSIS 2.0 SB5101 (up from 30/6). I guess I'll have to swap out for the wireless gateway they've been bugging me about.
> 
> Ron


If you plan to stay with Comcast you're better off purchasing your own, plus it will very likely perform better than the Comcast-supplied equipment, especially when it comes to wireless. If you do go with the Comcast gateway be sure to check if the public WiFi hotspot feature is enabled as I believe they come that way by default.

P.S. Yes, if you want the faster speed you'll need to go with a DOCSIS 3 modem. If you already have a wireless router a good D3 8x4 modem is the Zoom 5341J

And Asus makes excellently performing and highly configurable wireless routers.

Here's a list of Comcast approved equipment. I'm not sure when that was last updated so there may be more recent equipment available. I would go with something that is DOCSIS 3.0 and IPv6 capable to future proof as much as you can at this point it time.


----------



## undecided

tranle said:


> What sort of cable modem do you need to get the ~100MB download speed ?
> Can an old SB6120 with 4 download stream works or do you need one that can do 8 download stream ?
> 
> Thanks.





Keenan said:


> I think the 6120 should work, have you power off/on rebooted it? A modem with 8 channel bonding does help but I believe a 4 channel should work also.





Keenan said:


> It's possible, I haven't had one of those in quite some time. Are you using http://speedtest.comcast.net/ ?
> 
> You might try asking at http://www.dslreports.com/forum/comcast as they get into all aspects of Comcast HSI and can definitely answer your question about that modem.


Agree with Keenan a SB6120 with 4 downstream channels should work at 100 Mbps download - however you would have more headroom with a modem with 8 download channels (SB6141 or Zoom etc). Asking at dslreports is also a good suggestion.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Keenan said:


> Did you cold re-boot your modem?


No, I hadn't.

I have now, and I'm getting 57.21 down, 5.87 up. Nice!!

Larry


----------



## wco81

Yeah I rebooted my SB6121, getting comparable speeds.

Would like the upload doubled more than the download.

Comcast didn't even announce it?


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Yeah I rebooted my SB6121, getting comparable speeds.
> 
> Would like the upload doubled more than the download.
> 
> Comcast didn't even announce it?


They've been running commercials on TV for over a month and it's been happening in the mid-west and the east over the last several months, we're one of the last markets to get the increase.


----------



## dr1394

Keenan said:


> If you plan to stay with Comcast you're better off purchasing your own, plus it will very likely perform better than the Comcast-supplied equipment, especially when it comes to wireless. If you do go with the Comcast gateway be sure to check if the public WiFi hotspot feature is enabled as I believe they come that way by default.
> 
> P.S. Yes, if you want the faster speed you'll need to go with a DOCSIS 3 modem. If you already have a wireless router a good D3 8x4 modem is the Zoom 5341J
> 
> And Asus makes excellently performing and highly configurable wireless routers.
> 
> Here's a list of Comcast approved equipment. I'm not sure when that was last updated so there may be more recent equipment available. I would go with something that is DOCSIS 3.0 and IPv6 capable to future proof as much as you can at this point it time.


Thanx for the tips. Oddly enough, my old SB5101 works fine on IPv6.

I do have an Asus RT-AC66U that works great, so I don't need another wireless device. We'll see how may times Comcast bugs me about upgrading. They've sent me a letter and called on the phone already.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> Thanx for the tips. Oddly enough, my old SB5101 works fine on IPv6.
> 
> I do have an Asus RT-AC66U that works great, so I don't need another wireless device. We'll see how may times Comcast bugs me about upgrading. They've sent me a letter and called on the phone already.
> 
> Ron


It may not be native IPv6, although I know next to nothing about what all that means, but if it works!


----------



## undecided

Those of you getting 50 or 100 Mbps on Blast are making me jealous 

Here in Santa Cruz County Blast is 25 Mbps down.

That said I can do everything I want - multiple Super HD Netflix streams, Vudu HDX, Amazon 1080P


----------



## Keenan

undecided said:


> Those of you getting 50 or 100 Mbps on Blast are making me jealous
> 
> Here in Santa Cruz County Blast is 25 Mbps down.
> 
> That said I can do everything I want - multiple Super HD Netflix streams, Vudu HDX, Amazon 1080P


Comcast mentions no upgrades for Santa Cruz and elsewhere.


----------



## dr1394

Keenan said:


> It may not be native IPv6, although I know next to nothing about what all that means, but if it works!


The ASUS router is configured for native IPv6, so I'd have to say it's the real deal.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> The ASUS router is configured for native IPv6, so I'd have to say it's the real deal.
> 
> Ron


Yes, I guess the SB5101 is IPv6 capable but is not DOCSIS 3 so you won't be able to take advantage of the higher speeds that were just implemented, I think the 5101 tops out at about what you said you were getting. If you want the faster speeds you'll have to upgrade the modem, But if it's fast enough already... I have no real need for 100Mb/s myself, in fact, 25/5 worked just fine for me before we got all the speed increases.


----------



## undecided

Keenan said:


> Comcast mentions no upgrades for Santa Cruz and elsewhere.


Thanks for the link - confirmation of what I expected. We haven't seen the last speed bump never mind this one - hopefully soon.

So my Blast is 25 Mbps while the other side of the hill its now 105 Mbps!

I am happy for those getting the speed increase.


----------



## tdavis

I have the Motorola 6120, and it's capable of the 100mbps Blast! speed (which I also have..)

I am not home at the moment, I'll post a speedtest when I do get a chance at home.

Here is my speed, using a Motorola 6120, with a Netgear WND3800 over Giga-bit networking.


----------



## dvdguyjt

*No more AXSTV on Comcast?*

I got a message on my Tivo this morning that AXSTV has been deleted by Comcast. Anyone know anything about this?

I'm in Santa Rosa.


----------



## scarabaeus

dvdguyjt said:


> I got a message on my Tivo this morning that AXSTV has been deleted by Comcast. Anyone know anything about this?
> 
> I'm in Santa Rosa.


I got the same yesterday on my TiVo in San Francisco. The programming info has been replaced with Bloomberg TV (moved from 763), but channel 764 still has the AXS content. Disney XD info has moved from 765 to 763. The channels themself are still as they were (763=Bloomberg, 764=AXS, 765=DisneyXD). The Comcast website does not list either one of those three stations in their lineup info. The Comcast set top box is still listing the info in the old locations, matching the channels.

Not sure what is going on, since Comcast just announced they will bring the UK version of the X-Factor to AXS. Strange promotion.


----------



## dvdguyjt

scarabaeus said:


> I got the same yesterday on my TiVo in San Francisco. The programming info has been replaced with Bloomberg TV (moved from 763), but channel 764 still has the AXS content. Disney XD info has moved from 765 to 763. The channels themself are still as they were (763=Bloomberg, 764=AXS, 765=DisneyXD). The Comcast website does not list either one of those three stations in their lineup info. The Comcast set top box is still listing the info in the old locations, matching the channels.
> 
> Not sure what is going on, since Comcast just announced they will bring the UK version of the X-Factor to AXS. Strange promotion.


I emailed Tivo this morning...I'll post if I get any response.


----------



## scarabaeus

dvdguyjt said:


> I emailed Tivo this morning...I'll post if I get any response.


Thank you, seems to have worked. The change was reversed last night on my TiVo. Must have been a mistake.

I had also alerted AXS to the problem, though their web interface does not allow to specify any details about the issue.


----------



## dvdguyjt

scarabaeus said:


> Thank you, seems to have worked. The change was reversed last night on my TiVo. Must have been a mistake.
> 
> I had also alerted AXS to the problem, though their web interface does not allow to specify any details about the issue.


Yup. Mine's all good too!


----------



## wintertime

Well, I'm a little slow on the uptake. I just noticed that Comcast has been billing me for two DTAs for the past few months. I keep meaning to set up my old TV in my office and use one of them there, so I guess I should return one and keep paying for the other? Or maybe I'll just go OTA in the office. It's been months since I got a new TV, and I still haven't set up the old one.


----------



## Barovelli

wintertime said:


> Well, I'm a little slow on the uptake. I just noticed that Comcast has been billing me for two DTAs for the past few months. I keep meaning to set up my old TV in my office and use one of them there, so I guess I should return one and keep paying for the other? Or maybe I'll just go OTA in the office. It's been months since I got a new TV, and I still haven't set up the old one.


I vote for take them back and go OTA + streaming. It's what I did to 2nd TV when the DTA charge started. Was amazed by the OTA pics - I am line of sight of Fremont Peak and Mt Toro.

OT - Charter in Gilroy/Watsonville just went all digital. Been darned busy.


----------



## wintertime

Thanks, Barovelli.

I managed to get a few months' credit for the DTAs and was told that the store could maybe give me more, so I'll check on that when I return them.

I also found out that there's a newer DOCSIS 3.0 modem available that I can swap for the one I have. The new one has an internal router. Should I go for that? I'm comfortable administering my old Linksys, such as adding more allowable device addresses when friends come to visit. Have you (or anyone else here) used the router in the Comcast modem, and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## c3

wintertime said:


> I also found out that there's a newer DOCSIS 3.0 modem available that I can swap for the one I have.



Why are you renting it? $8/month is too expensive.


----------



## wintertime

Inertia. I've thought about getting my own. Where's a good place to see reviews?


----------



## c3

wintertime said:


> Inertia. I've thought about getting my own. Where's a good place to see reviews?


Searching for "cable modem" at Amazon would give you the popular ones (Motorola). I have the Zoom 5341J which was recommended by at least a couple of people here. If you have the voice service, then your choices are more limited.


----------



## wintertime

I was thinking more of technical reviews--ones that would compare features of different brands and models. The Comcast rep said they're offering one that's more recent than the one I have now (a Ubee), so I might as well get an up-to-date one while I'm at it.

Any reason I should pay more and get one with a router? I'm happy with my Linksys router.


----------



## bobby94928

wintertime said:


> I was thinking more of technical reviews--ones that would compare features of different brands and models. The Comcast rep said they're offering one that's more recent than the one I have now (a Ubee), so I might as well get an up-to-date one while I'm at it.
> 
> Any reason I should pay more and get one with a router? I'm happy with my Linksys router.


If it works why fix it?


----------



## wintertime

Yes, that's my thinking, but since I've never had an integrated cable modem/router, I wanted to make sure there were no benefits I was overlooking.


----------



## c3

I prefer separate units. When I change ISP (as backup or longer term), I just change the WAN side of the router, leaving the LAN side untouched. An integrated unit is cleaner with one less power brick, but its router is likely to have less features than a standalone router.


----------



## Larry Kenney

wintertime said:


> I also found out that there's a newer DOCSIS 3.0 modem available that I can swap for the one I have. The new one has an internal router. Should I go for that? I'm comfortable administering my old Linksys, such as adding more allowable device addresses when friends come to visit. Have you (or anyone else here) used the router in the Comcast modem, and if so, how do you like it?


I received an email from Comcast about two months ago regarding the new DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I followed the instructions to get one, and it arrived in the mail just a couple of days later. 

We installed the new modem in place of the DOCSIS 2 that we had been using. (We only have internet and phone from Comcast. I use Dish and my four sets of OTA antennas for TV. ) We connected our Apple router to the new modem and checked for signals. We now had our usual signal plus there were two new ones. One had a HOME with four numbers ID, and the other was called XfinityWifi, and both were stronger than the signal from our router by a little bit. HOME and XfinityWifi are separate signals transmitted by the Comcast modem. To use the HOME signal, you have to sign in with your Comcast password, but any Comcast customer can use the XfinityWifi signal once you've signed into your own HOME signal. Use of the XfinityWifi signal does not affect your usage speed or data level. It is totally separate from the HOME signal and your own router signal.

I walked around our neighborhood to see if I could find other XfinityWiFis and was surprised to find lots of them! I walked several blocks and never lost the XfinityWifi signal. In places it dropped to one bar, but much of the time I had three or more bars. I now find that when traveling around the city, my phone is connected to XfinityWifi for much of the time now. My Verizon data usage has dropped considerably.

I say go for the change!

Larry


----------



## c3

Comcast has to pay me to host a public hotspot for the company, not the other way around.


----------



## wintertime

Larry, I wondered whether the built-in router in the new Comcast modems might have something to do with their rollout of Xfinity Wi-Fi, so thanks for verifying that. I've been using that service some in the past couple of months, since of course my iPod touch doesn't have cellular data capability. I do now have an iPad that has a cell SIM, but I've used XWF on it sometimes, too. Alas, I'm not so altruistic as to be willing to get a Comcast router just to help other people.  Besides, judging by all the routers I see advertising SSIDs when I check for wireless signals, I think all my neighbors already have Internet connectivity.

So I think I'll stick with my Linksys router and just pick up a cable modem from Best Buy.


----------



## Keenan

I second the Zoom 5341J, it's been working perfectly for me for over two years now. I'm not sure what the Comcast rental rate is, but at $7 per month the Zoom paid for itself in about 11 months.

If you go to the Amazon listing here and then click on where is says 46 new it looks like Amazon will have it back in stock themselves on 9/11 at a great price of $59. It's currently available from a third party seller. You could order it today and lock in that price.


----------



## Barovelli

wintertime said:


> Larry, I wondered whether the built-in router in the new Comcast modems might have something to do with their rollout of Xfinity Wi-Fi, so thanks for verifying that. I've been using that service some in the past couple of months, since of course my iPod touch doesn't have cellular data capability. I do now have an iPad that has a cell SIM, but I've used XWF on it sometimes, too. Alas, I'm not so altruistic as to be willing to get a Comcast router just to help other people.  Besides, judging by all the routers I see advertising SSIDs when I check for wireless signals, I think all my neighbors already have Internet connectivity.
> 
> So I think I'll stick with my Linksys router and just pick up a cable modem from Best Buy.


Smart move. I am never impressed by devices that try to be the best of all things at once and often cannot reach that goal.


----------



## kokishin

*Need Comcast TV Advice*

I live in a condo in San Jose, CA. I've had Directv for many years. I've been generally satisfied with Directv. I am not under contract with Directv so I can switch providers anytime. I am thinking I might switch to Comcast TV to get access to local OTA subchannels such as Antenna TV, MeTV, Cozi TV, as well as the PAC12 TV network. I have Wiline internet with excellent price/performance as well as Wiline landline phone support, so I plan to keep both. I know Comcast gives the best deals on bundles but I am only interested in Comcast TV. I am willing to do a two year contract with Comcast if that gets me a better deal. 

I have two old Directv HR20-700 HD DVRs, one in the LR and one in the MBR which I have networked together on my home LAN . I can watch recorded shows from either DVR irrespective of which DVR the show was recorded on. I can only record on the DVR in the room I happen to be watching TV. For example, if I am in the LR, I can setup a recording on the LR DVR but not on the MBR DVR. I have to be in the MBR if I want to setup a recording on the MBR DVR. Not a big deal though. The playback capability is important to me so I need a Comcast or Tivo HD DVR that provides similar capability.

I would like recommendations on which Comcast or Tivo HD DVR and which Comcast TV package I should consider.

TIA


----------



## kokishin

kokishin said:


> I live in a condo in San Jose, CA. I've had Directv for many years. I've been generally satisfied with Directv. I am not under contract with Directv so I can switch providers anytime. I am thinking I might switch to Comcast TV to get access to local OTA subchannels such as Antenna TV, MeTV, Cozi TV, as well as the PAC12 TV network. I have Wiline internet with excellent price/performance as well as Wiline landline phone support, so I plan to keep both. I know Comcast gives the best deals on bundles but I am only interested in Comcast TV. I am willing to do a two year contract with Comcast if that gets me a better deal.
> 
> I have two old Directv HR20-700 HD DVRs, one in the LR and one in the MBR which I have networked together on my home LAN . I can watch recorded shows from either DVR irrespective of which DVR the show was recorded on. I can only record on the DVR in the room I happen to be watching TV. For example, if I am in the LR, I can setup a recording on the LR DVR but not on the MBR DVR. I have to be in the MBR if I want to setup a recording on the MBR DVR. Not a big deal though. The playback capability is important to me so I need a Comcast or Tivo HD DVR that provides similar capability.
> 
> I would like recommendations on which Comcast or Tivo HD DVR and which Comcast TV package I should consider.
> 
> TIA


Please?


----------



## wco81

I switched from D* to Comcast exactly a year ago. Got a Double Play, TV and Internet package.

I followed the X1 DVR for awhile but didn't go for it. Instead I got a Tivo Roamio and Tivo Mini package, both with lifetime subscriptions. It was a $1200 outlay but I'd be saving that much over a 2 year contract for the Double Play deal.

Much happier with it. Much faster Internet (I had U Verse) and I get more premium channels plus Red Zone.

I had first asked Direct TV for their total home DVR setup but what they were offering me wasn't anything for a customer who had been with them over 10 years. Instead they were giving all these package deals to new subscribers and others who usually had Sunday Ticket.


----------



## kokishin

wco81 said:


> I switched from D* to Comcast exactly a year ago. Got a Double Play, TV and Internet package.
> 
> I followed the X1 DVR for awhile but didn't go for it. Instead I got a Tivo Roamio and Tivo Mini package, both with lifetime subscriptions. It was a $1200 outlay but I'd be saving that much over a 2 year contract for the Double Play deal.
> 
> Much happier with it. Much faster Internet (I had U Verse) and I get more premium channels plus Red Zone.
> 
> I had first asked Direct TV for their total home DVR setup but what they were offering me wasn't anything for a customer who had been with them over 10 years. Instead they were giving all these package deals to new subscribers and others who usually had Sunday Ticket.


Thanks for your reply.

Which Roamio did you buy?

Was a big chunk of the $1200 the Tivo lifetime subscription?

What part of the country are you located?

Are you concerned that Comcast is migrating to Mpeg-4?

Thanks again.


----------



## wco81

Yes a lot of it was the Lifetime subscriptions.

I got the middle model, with 1 TB disk. So far only 80% full and I got a eSATA dock to add 2 TB more if needed.

I'm in Cupertino. Hadn't heard about MPEG4 but they're not going to instantly drop support for all the set top boxes out there.

When my contract is up, either they keep the same price or I shop D* again.

AT&T Giga is supposedly coming to Cupertino and possibly Google Fiber.

If I can't get a good TV package price then, maybe I start investigating cutting the cord.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Yes a lot of it was the Lifetime subscriptions.
> 
> I got the middle model, with 1 TB disk. So far only 80% full and I got a eSATA dock to add 2 TB more if needed.
> 
> I'm in Cupertino. Hadn't heard about MPEG4 but they're not going to instantly drop support for all the set top boxes out there.
> 
> When my contract is up, either they keep the same price or I shop D* again.
> 
> AT&T Giga is supposedly coming to Cupertino and possibly Google Fiber.
> 
> If I can't get a good TV package price then, maybe I start investigating cutting the cord.


Comcast has started an MPEG4 transition in a Georgia market, and apparently Roamios are already MPEG4-capable, earlier models are not.


----------



## kokishin

wco81 said:


> Yes a lot of it was the Lifetime subscriptions.
> 
> I got the middle model, with 1 TB disk. So far only 80% full and I got a eSATA dock to add 2 TB more if needed.
> 
> I'm in Cupertino. Hadn't heard about MPEG4 but they're not going to instantly drop support for all the set top boxes out there.
> 
> When my contract is up, either they keep the same price or I shop D* again.
> 
> AT&T Giga is supposedly coming to Cupertino and possibly Google Fiber.
> 
> If I can't get a good TV package price then, maybe I start investigating cutting the cord.


wco81, 

I like Cupertino and I am there a lot. 

I guess it doesn't hurt to have Apple HQ in Cupertino with all the high tech employees to attract AT&T and Google to lay fiber.

Do you have any complaints or issues with Comcast (e.g., pic/ audio quality, interruptions, customer service, etc) or your Tivos?

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## kokishin

Keenan said:


> Comcast has started an MPEG4 transition in a Georgia market, and apparently Roamios are already MPEG4-capable, earlier models are not.


Good to know!

Thanks


----------



## wco81

There have been a couple of outages in the past year, mainly on the data side. Maybe the longest one was an hour or two.

Otherwise, speed is much greater, now by a factor of 10 on the download, than Uverse that I had.

Rico is good for the most part but th Mini in my bedroom freezes on live TV periodically, requiring reboots that take several minutes. Sometimes several reboots. It's a widely reported problem at tivo community.com.

Otherwise having 6 tuners is great and I use the streaming to the iPad often.


----------



## c3

Try this TiVo: http://www.cnet.com/products/tivo-mega/


I moved from two TiVo HDs (nearly rock solid) to a single Roamio Plus upgraded to 3TB. The current Roamio software is much more stable than the last couple of versions.


----------



## kokishin

wco81 said:


> There have been a couple of outages in the past year, mainly on the data side. Maybe the longest one was an hour or two.
> 
> Otherwise, speed is much greater, now by a factor of 10 on the download, than Uverse that I had.
> 
> Rico is good for the most part but th Mini in my bedroom freezes on live TV periodically, requiring reboots that take several minutes. Sometimes several reboots. It's a widely reported problem at tivo community.com.
> 
> Otherwise having 6 tuners is great and I use the streaming to the iPad often.


Do you have the Mini connected to the Roamio via MOCA?

Thanks for the pointer to tivocommunity.com. I registered after reading your post.


----------



## kokishin

c3 said:


> Try this TiVo: http://www.cnet.com/products/tivo-mega/
> 
> 
> I moved from two TiVo HDs (nearly rock solid) to a single Roamio Plus upgraded to 3TB. The current Roamio software is much more stable than the last couple of versions.


I'm studying that possibility. Seems more cost effective/more bang for the buck than the Roamio Pro. Any warranty issues if you upgrade it yourself?


----------



## wco81

Yup, the built in MOCA on the Roamio and Mini. Worked on the coax in my 30 year old home.


----------



## c3

kokishin said:


> I'm studying that possibility. Seems more cost effective/more bang for the buck than the Roamio Pro. Any warranty issues if you upgrade it yourself?


No personal experience. TiVo definitely knows if you have put in a different drive, but in most cases people have not been denied warranty service for self upgrade. The hard drive is the most common source of failure, but it's also the easiest to fix yourself, especially on the Roamios. Just plug in a blank drive.

When I bought mine, the price difference between Plus and Pro was greater than it is now. If you put in your own drive, you do get the much longer 3-year warranty on the drive.


----------



## c3

If you want a TiVo Mini, find a place stilling selling them at the old price without service, such as $88 at Fry's. All new activations include lifetime service without additional charge. The new price is ~$150 with service included.


----------



## Keenan

wintertime said:


> Thanks, Barovelli.
> 
> I managed to get a few months' credit for the DTAs and was told that the store could maybe give me more, so I'll check on that when I return them.
> 
> I also found out that there's a newer DOCSIS 3.0 modem available that I can swap for the one I have. The new one has an internal router. Should I go for that? I'm comfortable administering my old Linksys, such as adding more allowable device addresses when friends come to visit. Have you (or anyone else here) used the router in the Comcast modem, and if so, how do you like it?





c3 said:


> Why are you renting it? $8/month is too expensive.


To follow up on what I consider to be an insane practice, the renting of cable modems, Forbes has an article that has some data that indicates by purchasing your own modem you'll get a return on your investment of about 11%, and that Comcast makes roughly $275 mil to $300 mil per quarter just on modem rental fees, more than the revenue they made from the last Olympics. Comcast on the other hand makes about a 234% rate of return on their investment based on a bulk wholesale cost of $40 per modem. Also, I read today that Comcast is toying with raising that modem rental rate to $10 and have made some noise in the Portland area about the increase. 

Comcast: Cable Modem Rentals Contribute More Than Olympics


----------



## snidely

*What do they make on the $16/mo. DVR rentals?*

They must recover the cost of the DVR in 15 months or less. 
I know I could buy a Tivo - but it seems like the service fee is $15/mo - about what I pay CC for the box w. service. At $500 for a lifetime service contract it would take 4-5 years to recover the cost.


----------



## c3

snidely said:


> I know I could buy a Tivo - but it seems like the service fee is $15/mo - about what I pay CC for the box w. service. At $500 for a lifetime service contract it would take 4-5 years to recover the cost.


Lifetime service is $400 for existing customers, and the $100 off coupon may still be active for new customers. For people with multiple DVRs, the new TiVo Mini price ($100-$140 including lifetime service) is attractive.


----------



## kokishin

*Comcast Cable TV Carry OTA Radio?*

I recently had Comcast cable TV installed. No internet, no phone. Does Comcast transmit local AM and FM radio stations over their cable and if so, how would one split it off to an AVR? I know Comcast has radio stations I can select with my Tivo Roamio similar to selecting a TV channel. Ideally, I would like to pick off KNBR 680 AM to listen to Giants games while watching the playoffs. I live in a high rise and I get lousy reception on OTA AM and FM radio.


----------



## Barovelli

kokishin said:


> I recently had Comcast cable TV installed. No internet, no phone. Does Comcast transmit local AM and FM radio stations over their cable and if so, how would one split it off to an AVR? I know Comcast has radio stations I can select with my Tivo Roamio similar to selecting a TV channel. Ideally, I would like to pick off KNBR 680 AM to listen to Giants games while watching the playoffs. I live in a high rise and I get lousy reception on OTA AM and FM radio.


Used to be FM stations you could get by splitting the cable but that was taken off when they went all-digital.

What are you using for an antenna?


----------



## Keenan

Barovelli said:


> Used to be FM stations you could get by splitting the cable but that was taken off when they went all-digital.
> 
> What are you using for an antenna?


I think it depends on the local system, as far as I know we still get radio over the line because it was part of the franchise agreement in Santa Rosa. I believe Marin County had radio, then lost it and they made Comcast restore it.


----------



## DAP

When I did get Comcast television, one of the digital channels was dedicated to radio channels. There were 30 audio only sub-channels with radio stations on them. I don't know if they still do this, or if they do, if it is still clear QAM.


----------



## kokishin

DAP said:


> When I did get Comcast television, one of the digital channels was dedicated to radio channels. There were 30 audio only sub-channels with radio stations on them. I don't know if they still do this, or if they do, if it is still clear QAM.


How do you split them off the cable?


----------



## DAP

At the time I used an HDHomeRun clear QAM tuner. I do not know if this is still possible, most Comcast systems encrypt everything these days, and I am strictly OTA these days.


----------



## Brian Conrad

After I cut the cable I did a scan with the HDHR and they left a couple channels open but those were to tell people they needed a box for service and where to call for that. I don't recall if the audio channels were still open or not.


----------



## Barovelli

kokishin said:


> How do you split them off the cable?


Cable splitter and jumper to the FM antenna terminals on the tuner/receiver. 

The 'good' old days:


----------



## kokishin

Barovelli said:


> Cable splitter and jumper to the FM antenna terminals on the tuner/receiver.
> 
> The 'good' old days:


Antique flyer. Good memories.

I'm fine with internet radio for the FM. I was hoping to get KNBR 680AM so I can listen to Kruk and Kuip during the NLCS and hopefully the World Series. Guess I'm stuck with Joe Buck and Harold Reynolds. At least I don't have to listen to The Master of the Obvious: Tim McCarver.


----------



## gfbuchanan

*Moving Comcast M card between Tivo boxes*

Anything special I need to do when I move the M-Card from my TiVo Premier to my new TiVo Roamio?

Greg


----------



## kokishin

gfbuchanan said:


> Anything special I need to do when I move the M-Card from my TiVo Premier to my new TiVo Roamio?
> 
> Greg


Call 877-761-5015, option 3 and get it paired to your Roamio.


----------



## c3

gfbuchanan said:


> Anything special I need to do when I move the M-Card from my TiVo Premier to my new TiVo Roamio?


3 options:

1. Just move the card. If you don't have premium channels (HBO, etc.), it should work as unpaired.

2. Pick up a new card for the Roamio. Run both in parallel to make sure the Roamio works, and then return the old card. This is what I did.

3. What kokishin said.


----------



## gfbuchanan

c3 and kokishin. 

As expected, without the cable card in the Roamio, I could not view any cable channels.
I moved the M-Card from the premier to the new Roamio, and once it initialized, I was able to see the Digital Starter channels. 
But Digital OnDemand was not available.
Once I called to have it "paired", Digital OnDemand was available.

I have transferred all of my recordings off the Premier and onto the Roamio.
Now I am getting used to having 6 tuners. No more having to worry about overlapping shows!

Thanks again for your advice.

Greg


----------



## kokishin

gfbuchanan said:


> c3 and kokishin.
> 
> As expected, without the cable card in the Roamio, I could not view any cable channels.
> I moved the M-Card from the premier to the new Roamio, and once it initialized, I was able to see the Digital Starter channels.
> But Digital OnDemand was not available.
> Once I called to have it "paired", Digital OnDemand was available.
> 
> I have transferred all of my recordings off the Premier and onto the Roamio.
> Now I am getting used to having 6 tuners. No more having to worry about overlapping shows!
> 
> Thanks again for your advice.
> 
> Greg


Congrats!

I have the Pro (not sure if you have the Plus or Pro) and it is so nice to not have to worry about maxing out the HDD. With my prior Directv HR20-700 (x2), I had to always worry about the HDD space utilization.

I just realized that you, c3, and I are neighbors.


----------



## gfbuchanan

I live in Cupertino, not far from Vallco shopping center. Yes, I got the Pro with the big disc. It is nice to have the bigger disc. On my Premier I had the 1 TB, and I kept worrying about filling it up.

Greg



kokishin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I have the Pro (not sure if you have the Plus or Pro) and it is so nice to not have to worry about maxing out the HDD. With my prior Directv HR20-700 (x2), I had to always worry about the HDD space utilization.
> 
> I just realized that you, c3, and I are neighbors.


----------



## c3

I have the Plus with the hard drive replaced with 3TB. It was more than 60% full after transferring shows from two TiVo HDs. Now it's hovering around 92%, but I can easily clean it up before the next Olympics.


----------



## Keenan

Anyone else notice that KGO does not display correctly on the screen? When my Samsung PN64F8500 is set to Screen Fit, which is basically a 1:1 pixel mapping, there is a gap of about 3/4"(on a 64" screen, not sure how many actual pixels) on the bottom of the image. Having the display using an overscan setting called 16x9 the gap goes away, but then of course the image is being overscanned. I checked all the other 720p channels I get and not one of them displays this anomaly. 1080i channels display correctly as well, it's just KGO ch 707 that doesn't display correctly. I don't get KGO OTA so I can't check how it looks there.

When I transfer the content to my computer and check it with MediaInfo it says it's a 1280 x 720 pixel image so I don't know where the problem is, maybe the image is shifted too high when it's actually displayed on the screen?


----------



## EX500

*HBO cord cutter special?*

Has anyone partaken of the HBO cord cutter special of late? The initial splash of news articles about it suggested that the promo pricing offer ended in December of 2013.

I'm trying to figure out the cheapest/easiest way to get HBO. I don't even really care about the cable access, it's mostly for HBO Go.

I currently have Limited Basic, and have been told by a rep that it's just an additional $20/mo, and that a DTA will suffice.

Reading the tea leaves menu on my monthly bill, the HBO footnote says it requires a "digital converter or CableCard and Limited Basic," so that rep was wrong in at least one respect. That converter (SD or HD) would be an additional $2.50/mo, though LB customers are spared the separate HD fee, at least.

But, if the $40 1-year Double Play Promo is still available, why not opt for internet access as well, for roughly the same price? Plus modem rental, perhaps? Does Comcast supply a combo modem with wireless? Are they any better than the crappy 2Wire boxes that AT&T dishes out?


----------



## c3

EX500 said:


> But, if the $40 1-year Double Play Promo is still available, why not opt for internet access as well, for roughly the same price? Plus modem rental, perhaps?



Internet Plus promo is now $45/month. Modem rental is $8/month, which means buy your own modem instead.


----------



## Grandude

Keenan said:


> Anyone else notice that KGO does not display correctly on the screen? When my Samsung PN64F8500 is set to Screen Fit, which is basically a 1:1 pixel mapping, there is a gap of about 3/4"(on a 64" screen, not sure how many actual pixels) on the bottom of the image. Having the display using an overscan setting called 16x9 the gap goes away, but then of course the image is being overscanned. I checked all the other 720p channels I get and not one of them displays this anomaly. 1080i channels display correctly as well, it's just KGO ch 707 that doesn't display correctly. I don't get KGO OTA so I can't check how it looks there.
> 
> When I transfer the content to my computer and check it with MediaInfo it says it's a 1280 x 720 pixel image so I don't know where the problem is, maybe the image is shifted too high when it's actually displayed on the screen?


Keenan,
I haven't seen that problem on my Samsung 50 inch screen. Must be something about the setup on yours.
Brian


----------



## Keenan

Grandude said:


> Keenan,
> I haven't seen that problem on my Samsung 50 inch screen. Must be something about the setup on yours.
> Brian


Is that via OTA or Comcast, and is your display set to 1:1 pixel display/zero overscan, or is it set to a "16x9" setting which has a certain amount of overscan built-in when selected as your display format? 

It could be my display, it just seems odd that KGO is the only station that does it.


----------



## EX500

c3 said:


> Internet Plus promo is now $45/month. Modem rental is $8/month, which means buy your own modem instead.


Unfortunately, I spoke to them today and the best they can do is the normal $60/mo price.

I'll give it another try with a different rep.


----------



## c3

EX500 said:


> Unfortunately, I spoke to them today and the best they can do is the normal $60/mo price.


Regular price is $70/month.


----------



## Grandude

Keenan said:


> Is that via OTA or Comcast, and is your display set to 1:1 pixel display/zero overscan, or is it set to a "16x9" setting which has a certain amount of overscan built-in when selected as your display format? It could be my display, it just seems odd that KGO is the only station that does it.


That is while viewing Comcast or Dish. I can't get ch7 OTA here with current antenna setup.

Display setting is 16X9 but I tried all settings with no change. Unfortunately there isn't a setting for 1:1 pixels.
This TV is one of the older flat screen types, no modern 'smart' features.


----------



## EX500

c3 said:


> Regular price is $70/month.


The service is $59.95 (plus modem rental) according to the menu on a recent bill, as well as the rep I spoke to.

I tried to talk him down, but I guess he either didn't have the latitude, or the wherewithal to deal, despite his self proclamation as the "best" sales rep. Guess I'll probably just order HBO a la carte.


----------



## c3

EX500 said:


> The service is $59.95 (plus modem rental) according to the menu on a recent bill, as well as the rep I spoke to.


Is that for Internet Plus or another bundle? Internet Plus includes Limited Basic, Performance Internet, and HBO. My 1-year $40 promo is almost over, and the regular price is $70.


----------



## wco81

HBO Go is suppose to be available to cord cutters at some point in the future.

At that point, Comcast will probably raise prices for Internet.


----------



## Keenan

Grandude said:


> That is while viewing Comcast or Dish. I can't get ch7 OTA here with current antenna setup.
> 
> Display setting is 16X9 but I tried all settings with no change. Unfortunately there isn't a setting for 1:1 pixels.
> This TV is one of the older flat screen types, no modern 'smart' features.


Thanks for checking. It's not really a big deal, I was more curious than anything else as I'll always be watching something else that displays correctly later on to avoid any chance of image retention anyway.


----------



## EX500

c3 said:


> Is that for Internet Plus or another bundle? Internet Plus includes Limited Basic, Performance Internet, and HBO. My 1-year $40 promo is almost over, and the regular price is $70.


Yep, I've been trying to get the same deal that's just expiring for you, or everyone who got in on the introductiory price, I suppose.

I was told $60 over the phone, and I'm almost certain it's the same figure on the service menu they send out periodically on the bills. I didn't have to dig too far back in the file, so it's fairly recent.

In some markets it was priced at $50/70, but here in the Bay Area, it was $40/60, based on what I've read in the news stories.

Hopefully, HBO will offer Go on its own soon. That's really all I need.


----------



## c3

Cable modem rental is going up to $10/month. Wow!


----------



## bobby94928

I'm so glad I own my own modem!


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> Cable modem rental is going up to $10/month. Wow!


Holy cow! 'Wow' is right, $120 per year to _rent_ a cable modem? That's just insane! It's almost as if Comcast doesn't want to be in the modem rental business and they're driving subs to purchase their own. For a little more than half that amount you could own a world class modem and still have close to $50 left in your pocket, and no monthly rental charge.


----------



## wco81

Yeah I got my own, never rented from them, though if they deploy something beyond DOCSIS 3, I guess I'd have to get another one.

Doesn't the modem rental cover problems with the modem too? Like if they come to your home and determine that connection problems are not with their wiring, people who own modems will be charged for the visit?

Not that modems would break, though cheap routers often do.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Yeah I got my own, never rented from them, though if they deploy something beyond DOCSIS 3, I guess I'd have to get another one.
> 
> Doesn't the modem rental cover problems with the modem too? Like if they come to your home and determine that connection problems are not with their wiring, people who own modems will be charged for the visit?
> 
> Not that modems would break, though cheap routers often do.


I've had Comcast HSI for I'm guessing around 10-12 years now and have used only 2 different modems, and they are both still functional though the first one, a Moto 5100 is in a storage box somewhere. The Zoom I'm using now has been rock solid since I hooked it up.

As long as the modem you purchase is on their approved list I doubt you'll get charged for a service call. Plus, I think they can tell without rolling a truck whether you have a bad modem or not. 

Unless one plans on switching providers in the next 7-12 mos it's just crazy not to own your own modem, $10 per month is crazy ridiculous.


----------



## EX500

Man, I hate futzing with Comcast/cable.

I've got HBO GO running, but more questions come to mind -- 

I should have read the menu more closely, 'cuz c3 is indeed correct, the regular Internet Plus price is $70; the promo is now only $10 off. Anyway, I didn't opt for it, so...

Also my fault -- I see they have a 2 Premium bundle (HBO/Cinemax or Showtime/TMC) for the same $20 price as each channel alone. Duh. Suppose I can call them up under the 30 day guarantee and have them switch me to the bundle?

But what's really confusing me is the HD part of the equation.

The premium channels require a "digital converter" or CableCard, as opposed to the DTA I have, which won't tune to the premium channel range at all.

As a Limited Basic subscriber, I am apparently entitled to an HD converter for the same $2.50 fee as the SD converter.

But, if I opt for it, will I get dinged with the HD Technology fee? Its footnote says that LB subscribers are "not eligible." In this day and age, it belongs in the same category as baggage fees, but alas...

What the heck does that mean? That LBers don't have to pay it? Or can't get anything other than basic HD?


I'm afraid of how their reps will try to explain that, so can anyone here do so?


----------



## Larry Kenney

After having Dish for many years, I signed up for Comcast TV last week. We've had their internet service for quite some time and have been enjoying the 58 mb download speed. Now we have the same 58 mb internet service plus the Digital Preferred TV package. We have lots of HD TV channels, many I've never heard of before, and even have HBO West. The total monthly bill is going to be $117.98. I was paying $104 just for Dish TV. I'm happy with the new service. Even got a new modem that has both 2.5 and 5 GHz service included.

Larry
SF


----------



## c3

EX500 said:


> As a Limited Basic subscriber, I am apparently entitled to an HD converter for the same $2.50 fee as the SD converter.
> 
> But, if I opt for it, will I get dinged with the HD Technology fee?



No, $2.50 should be all you have to pay.


----------



## EX500

c3 said:


> No, $2.50 should be all you have to pay.


Ok, thanks. That's not what the phone rep told me, but they're not entirely trustworthy anyway.

I guess I'll have to find time to trudge down to the local office to do the swap.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I'm new to Comcast TV service. I just got the X1 DVR service a week and a half ago. 

Tonight I went to watch the CBS News that I had set for recording and I got a notice saying sorry, it didn't record. Same for the 6 pm ABC7 news... no recording. Nothing worked until about 10:20 when it started recording the 10 o'clock show in progress.

Is this the service I'm going to have to put up with, or was this a rare occurance? 

Larry
San Francisco


----------



## wco81

There's an X11 thread somewhere. Followed it for awhile a year ago and then bought Tivo.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> There's an X11 thread somewhere. Followed it for awhile a year ago and then bought Tivo.


I did the same thing when deciding whether to get another/newer TiVo or not and I just felt there were far too many complaints/issues with the X1 to go that route.


----------



## wco81

Ultimately, do you have more faith in Comcast's software engineers or Tivo's?

Comcast is a way more profitable company than Tivo ever will be. But there's no indication they will ever invest in that kind of competency.

Even if they charge like $15-20 a month for the X1 service or make you get Triple Play, the unnecessary phone service, in order to get X1.


Certainly a lot of people can't or won't spend hundreds or even over a thousand to buy Tivo with lifetime subscriptions upfront, instead of paying Comcast $20 more a month. But it still sounds like X1 hasn't ironed out the kinks yet. It's strange too, a year ago, there was even talk about X2 and "cloud DVRs."


----------



## kokishin

Larry Kenney said:


> I'm new to Comcast TV service. I just got the X1 DVR service a week and a half ago.
> 
> Tonight I went to watch the CBS News that I had set for recording and I got a notice saying sorry, it didn't record. Same for the 6 pm ABC7 news... no recording. Nothing worked until about 10:20 when it started recording the 10 o'clock show in progress.
> 
> Is this the service I'm going to have to put up with, or was this a rare occurance?
> 
> Larry
> San Francisco


I was with Directv for 12 years and switched to Comcast TV Digital Preferred service only (no internet, no phone) in Oct. Because I was so concerned about Comcast, I did a lot of research for months before I made the switch. Although, I never rented one, I came to the conclusion that Comcast DVRs are lousy and expensive to rent. I purchased a Tivo Roamio Pro and a Tivo Mini both with lifetime service. I had some initial issues with a flaky cablecard but once that was resolved, I have been very happy with my Tivos and with Comcast TV service as well. I recommend you ditch your Comcast X1 and go with Tivo. You should check out tivocommunity.com as well.

I have no ties to Tivo or Comcast other than being a customer.


----------



## Barovelli

Larry Kenney said:


> I'm new to Comcast TV service. I just got the X1 DVR service a week and a half ago.
> 
> Tonight I went to watch the CBS News that I had set for recording and I got a notice saying sorry, it didn't record. Same for the 6 pm ABC7 news... no recording. Nothing worked until about 10:20 when it started recording the 10 o'clock show in progress.
> 
> Is this the service I'm going to have to put up with, or was this a rare occurance?
> 
> Larry
> San Francisco


As soon as I had to actually pay for a cable DVR I went back to Tivo. It's nice to record TV shows instead of blank screens. Tivo Premier with 4 tuners and it does Netflix. Awesome.

Now thinking of stopping the phone service in favor of Ooma.


----------



## wintertime

*Can you dub from a Comcast DVR?

*Some friends of mine are thinking of jumping ship from Comcast to U-verse. They have some programs on the DVR that they would like to keep. The programs would all be from broadcast stations, Comcast Sports Bay Area, or maybe ESPN. Does anyone know whether we would run into copy-protection problems if we tried to dub from the DVR to my Magnavox HDD/DVD? I tried searching this thread for "copy protection" and "copy protected," but even though this is a Comcast forum, the only results I found in the past few years were discussing cable cards.

Thanks.


----------



## c3

Barovelli said:


> Now thinking of stopping the phone service in favor of Ooma.



You may want to look into Obihai. Works with Google Voice and many VoIP providers.


----------



## kokishin

wintertime said:


> *Can you dub from a Comcast DVR?
> 
> *Some friends of mine are thinking of jumping ship from Comcast to U-verse. They have some programs on the DVR that they would like to keep. The programs would all be from broadcast stations, Comcast Sports Bay Area, or maybe ESPN. Does anyone know whether we would run into copy-protection problems if we tried to dub from the DVR to my Magnavox HDD/DVD? I tried searching this thread for "copy protection" and "copy protected," but even though this is a Comcast forum, the only results I found in the past few years were discussing cable cards.
> 
> Thanks.


Using my Tivo Roamio Pro, I checked the CCI byte on CSNBA, ESPN, and some local Bay Area (OTA) station. The copy protection bit was NOT set so you should be able to copy recordings from these providers.


----------



## wco81

How do you check that?

In any event, Tivo will let you stream all but the premium channels in the Tivo app. for the iPad.

You can't stream anything from HBO or Showtime, not even within your home. You can use HBO Go or Showtime Anytime sites or apps.

The Xfinity app will let you stream some live channels like CNN and ESPN.

But I don't believe there's an easy way to extract the recordings out of the Tivo. There is Desktop for Tivo but I haven't played around with that too much.

The Tivo iPad app. will let you download the recordings to the iPad, at different quality settings, for viewing offline. But they take a long time and uses up a lot of space. Again, you can't download any of the premium channel recordings.

You can get something like the Sling box, which takes the component outputs of the DVR and then stream and save the recordings to a computer. Actually I'm not sure if the latest Slingboxes support saving recordings. I have a cheaper Vulkano box and I can save recordings to the PC or Mac client. That includes premium channel content.


However that said, when I switched from D* to Comcast a year ago, I lost everything in the D* box. Probably had dozens of hours of recordings on there but I could re-record it on my Tivo too.


----------



## kokishin

wco81 said:


> How do you check that?


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/243


----------



## c3

wco81 said:


> In any event, Tivo will let you stream all but the premium channels in the Tivo app. for the iPad.



Works fine with the Android app. I just tried it with a couple of shows from HBO.


----------



## wintertime

kokishin said:


> Using my Tivo Roamio Pro, I checked the CCI byte on CSNBA, ESPN, and some local Bay Area (OTA) station. The copy protection bit was NOT set so you should be able to copy recordings from these providers.


 Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> How do you check that?
> 
> In any event, Tivo will let you stream all but the premium channels in the Tivo app. for the iPad.





c3 said:


> Works fine with the Android app. I just tried it with a couple of shows from HBO.


You need to have the TiVo Stream capability to do that though don't you?





wco81 said:


> But I don't believe there's an easy way to extract the recordings out of the Tivo. There is Desktop for Tivo but I haven't played around with that too much.


You can use kmttg to extract recordings from a TiVo, in our market all but the premium channels(HBO, SHO, etc) can be transferred to a computer. Works great and it's easy to use.

As far as I know, there is no way to extract recordings from a Comcast Motorola DVR, at least not in their native digital HD format. You might be able to do something with the analog component outputs though.


----------



## c3

Keenan said:


> You need to have the TiVo Stream capability to do that though don't you?



Yes. Roamio Plus and Pro have the Stream built-in.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> Yes. Roamio Plus and Pro have the Stream built-in.


Right, I've been trying to convince myself I should sell the Basic and get a Plus but I can't really come up with a convincing enough argument, streaming alone isn't a compelling enough reason and I rarely ever need more than 4 tuners.


----------



## Tom Koegel

*Rental Modem?*

I've been away from Comcast for years (D*) but am thinking about reducing costs by jumping back into the Comcast via the Triple Play. But an online rep said that if I have to do this, I am forced to rent the modem from them for telephony purposes. Sounds like you don't need it if you only want data. Is this true? Is it possible to buy a modem (I have seen Arris mentioned in ancient parts of this thread), either at a BestBuy/Comcast location or somewhere else?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## kokishin

Tom Koegel said:


> I've been away from Comcast for years (D*) but am thinking about reducing costs by jumping back into the Comcast via the Triple Play. But an online rep said that if I have to do this, I am forced to rent the modem from them for telephony purposes. Sounds like you don't need it if you only want data. Is this true? Is it possible to buy a modem (I have seen Arris mentioned in ancient parts of this thread), either at a BestBuy/Comcast location or somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tom


You can purchase your own modem for data as well as ip phone. I think it's a waste of money to rent their modem. You can purchase from Amazon, Ebay, etc.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/internet/list-of-approved-cable-modems/

http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/


----------



## Tom Koegel

kokishin said:


> You can purchase your own modem for data as well as ip phone. I think it's a waste of money to rent their modem.


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm in complete agreement. The online rep seemed to be saying, though, that while they would let me buy my own data modem, that since I would have the telephone as part of the package I MUST rent from them. Obviously, I'd rather just have a single device.


----------



## kokishin

Tom Koegel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm in complete agreement. The online rep seemed to be saying, though, that while they would let me buy my own data modem, that since I would have the telephone as part of the package I MUST rent from them. Obviously, I'd rather just have a single device.


The first link I provided goes to a page titled: _XFINITY Internet and *XFINITY Voice Approved Devices*_; voice meaning telephone service.

AFAIK, the CSR is wrong. To clear up your concerns, suggest you call back and speak to another CSR or better escalate to a supervisor. With Comcast (and Directv before I switched to Comcast), Verizon Wireless, Citibank, Tivo, Blue Shield, etc., I typically find the first level CSRs are FOS. So I typically, quickly, and emphatically request escalation to a supervisor. My time is worth more to me than spending time with a clueless CSR.


----------



## brimorga

Tom Koegel said:


> I've been away from Comcast for years (D*) but am thinking about reducing costs by jumping back into the Comcast via the Triple Play. But an online rep said that if I have to do this, I am forced to rent the modem from them for telephony purposes. Sounds like you don't need it if you only want data. Is this true? Is it possible to buy a modem (I have seen Arris mentioned in ancient parts of this thread), either at a BestBuy/Comcast location or somewhere else?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Forget the triple play, do the double play and get an Ooma to do your own voice


----------



## dvdguyjt

*Comacst eliminates 3D?*

Hi all!

Not that I ever watch it anymore, but it seems that Comcast has pulled the plug on its 3D channel. I got a message on my Tivo......

Another nail in the coffin for 3D....


----------



## snidely

*Question for those who have cut back, but not "cut the cord"*

There have been several articles of late about how cable (and sat) might have to stop forcing customers to pay for dozens of channels they don't watch just to get one they want.
My question is: Has anyone been successful in getting CC to give you a channel you want along with a low tier rather than lose you as a customer.
One "problem" - they only will give you the "on demand feature" with a mid-level plan. I'm willing to pay for the few extras I want. 

In my ideal world -
Would want the DVR, on demand, data "stick" for bdrm TV, basic channels, Comedy Central (we'll miss Colbert), CNN, channel 107 and MSNBC - (I'm a news junkie).
We can get ESPN, and HBO by using the "WatchESPN" and "HBOGo" apps projected via Chromecast to our big screen. I think there are also apps for TCM and SHO and some other channels. 

In our case, we get all these other channels in another location because the HOA made a package deal w. CC to provide almost the whole menu. (We just pay for the DVR and internet there.) Kids now just use their parents ID, and adults are using grandparents log in info. 
People under 35 cut the land line phone cord long ago. Large numbers have cut the cable cord. We were able to cut the internet from CC because our condo bldg. in Okld. now has bldg. wide 100Mbs hard wire service to each unit for $25/mo. It was added to everyone's dues. We were paying over $50 to CC for much slower service. (Most bldgs. put up in the 20 years have cat 6 phone wire which can handle high speed internet - and most bldgs. have more than one pair to each unit.

Sorry for the rambling!


----------



## Larry Kenney

I'm fairly new to Comcast with the X1 DVR and have been having trouble trying to locate channels. My husband came to the rescue and wrote a quick search program for finding channels. He put it on line so I could use it on my cell phone. It works great, so I thought I might as well share it. Just go to: 
http://www.larrykenney.com/comcast/ to check it out. All you need to do is enter things like A&E, FX, HBO, Syfy, etc. and it'll show all channels having the specified entry.

Larry


----------



## snidely

*Why does HBO Go look MUCH better than HBO via cable?*

We get HBO included with all our cable offerings as part of the HOA dues in Miami.

When in Oakland - watch a few HBO items. The picture quality seems much better than almost any other HD via cable here in Okld. The HBO pic is "cast" to the big 60" plasma. Could it be that Comcast winds up degrading the pic because their lines can't carry full bandwith? Our small Okld. apartment is served, bldg. wide, via HIGH speed internet - over 100Mbs (down and up). So, could that mean when you get HBO via internet delivery (casting) - they deliver more "bits"?
I can't run the same test in Miami because internet is from comcast. The newer TV in Okld. is hardwired via ethernet to the internet. The TV in Miami is using a Chromecast (like Okld) with internet service from Comcast. I will try and see, tho, if there is a noticeable diff between direct cable pic and pic delivered via internet.


----------



## c3

It looks like the $1.50 (varies?) broadcast TV fee is not added to your account until you make a service change. I was wondering why some accounts have that fee, and some don't.


----------



## Keenan

Looks like the fee was added to my account back in October after they gave me HBO free for a year as a "gift" for having trouble with the OnDemand system, I guess that counts as a service change.


---------


Anyone here watch Agent Carter on KGO, and if so, what do you think of the picture quality? What I'm seeing, in low light scenes, which is the vast majority of the show, is banding and lots of MPEG-mosquito noise in the image. I pulled the last episode from the TiVo and it shows a file size of 2.62 GB with an average bitrate of about 5800 kbps. After trimming all the commercial breaks it drop to 1.72 GB and 5300 kbps. Those numbers seem really low to me and likely explain the very low quality image I'm getting. Well lit(outdoor)scenes seem fine, though the whole show has a very soft look about it.

Anyone else seeing this? And isn't KGO running two 720p HD channels now, one being a sub-channel?

I'm using a TiVo Roamio feeding an Oppo 103D(apply video processing/Darbee) which in turn sends the signal to a Denon X4000(extract audio) and then to a Samsung 64" F8500 plasma display which was professionally calibrated last October.


----------



## Oliver Deplace

I'm in Sacto and ABC gets crushed by Comcast. KMTTG reports Agent Carter "A Sin To Er" at 7.37Mb/s. 
After pulling the file, VideoReDo reports it at 6.591Mb/s. 
This is normal for ABC via Sacto Comcast over the last few years. 
KMTTG reports the OTA version of the same show at around 15Mb/s and, IMHO, it looks no better on TV-sized screens. 
IMHO, ABC has looked DNR'd since '11 or '12. I only record the OTA version as a backup if Comcast has a hiccup and file has a dropout. The OTA version's quality (again, IMHO) doesn't merit its extra disk space.

I've noticed that the file sizes for CBS over Comcast (which already has plenty of false-contouring) have gotten smaller lately.


----------



## Keenan

Oliver Deplace said:


> I'm in Sacto and ABC gets crushed by Comcast. KMTTG reports Agent Carter "A Sin To Er" at 7.37Mb/s.
> After pulling the file, VideoReDo reports it at 6.591Mb/s.
> This is normal for ABC via Sacto Comcast over the last few years.
> KMTTG reports the OTA version of the same show at around 15Mb/s and, IMHO, it looks no better on TV-sized screens.
> IMHO, ABC has looked DNR'd since '11 or '12. I only record the OTA version as a backup if Comcast has a hiccup and file has a dropout. The OTA version's quality (again, IMHO) doesn't merit its extra disk space.
> 
> I've noticed that the file sizes for CBS over Comcast (which already has plenty of false-contouring) have gotten smaller lately.


Yes, with a few exceptions and live/sports shows KGO picture quality has been mushy for several years now, and thanks, "false contouring" was the word I was looking for, I get quite a bit of that with Carter, especially in darkly lit scenes. 

KGO runs two full blown HD channels here, 707(7.1 OTA) which is the main channel and 715(7.2 OTA) which is their HD Live Well channel. Both channels appear to run about the same bitrate of around 5-8 mbps, and there is an SD version of the main feed..

"A Sin To Err" comes in at an average bitrate of 6158 Kbps with a file size of 1.75 GB, this is with the commercials removed. Below is the MediaInfo data on the file.



Spoiler



General
Complete name : C:\Users\Jim\Videos\Marvels Agent Carter - A Sin to Err (02_10_2015) (02).mpg
Format : MPEG-PS
File size : 1.75 GiB
Duration : 40mn 42s
Overall bit rate mode : Variable
Overall bit rate : 6 158 Kbps
Movie name : FRESH OFF THE BOAT
Law rating : TV-PG (V)

Video
ID : 224 (0xE0)
Format : MPEG Video
Format version : Version 2
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, BVOP : Yes
Format settings, Matrix : Custom
Format settings, GOP : Variable
Duration : 40mn 42s
Bit rate mode : Variable
Bit rate : 5 652 Kbps
Maximum bit rate : 25.0 Mbps
Width : 1 280 pixels
Height : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 59.940 fps
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Compression mode : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.102
Time code of first frame : 00:00:00;00
Time code source : Group of pictures header
GOP, Open/Closed : OpenMediaInfo
Stream size : 1.61 GiB (92%)
GOP, Open/Closed of first frame : Closed

Audio
ID : 189 (0xBD)-128 (0x80)
Format : AC-3
Format/Info  : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness : Big
Muxing mode : DVD-Video
Duration : 40mn 42s
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 384 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth : 16 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Delay relative to video : 10ms
Stream size : 112 MiB (6%)

Text #1
ID : 224 (0xE0)-CC1
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID : 224 (0xE0)-CC3
Format : EIA-608
Muxing mode : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode : Constant
Stream size : 0.00 Byte (0%)



I don't watch much KGO at all so it doesn't really bother me that much, but when it gets as bad as it does with Carter it's annoying.

CBS is an owned and operated station here but it's PQ is not the greatest either, you see a lot of pixelation in fast motion scenes, and KPIX still does not understand how to set their audio, they like everything to be nearly the same amplitude with very little dynamic range. And KPIX is adding a sub-channel this month or next so the already suspect quality will likely get worse. 

The best station in this market, by a long shot, is KNTV, the local NBC-owned station, not only is the PQ excellent but they have their audio set so you actually get some great dynamic range, the sort that startles you in its ability to go from very soft to very loud.


----------



## tranle

I seems to have lipsync problem with KTVU (702). Does this happen to anybody else ?


----------



## c3

tranle said:


> I seems to have lipsync problem with KTVU (702). Does this happen to anybody else ?


Major problem with American Idol last night.


----------



## Keenan

tranle said:


> I seems to have lipsync problem with KTVU (702). Does this happen to anybody else ?


Yes, Backstrom last night was out of sync. Hope it's fixed in time for Gotham on Monday.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I've been having intermittent delayed responses from my X1 DVR lately. You click on "Saved" or one of the shows in the list once it opens, and I sometimes have to wait 10 to 15 seconds for it to respond. If I don't think it got the signal from the remote I'll click again and then, after another wait, it'll do two things at once. It's like the DVR is buffering the commands, and it's getting to be quite irritating. Anyone else have this problem? Anyone know how to fix it? Thanks.

Larry
SF


----------



## Keenan

Larry Kenney said:


> I've been having intermittent delayed responses from my X1 DVR lately. You click on "Saved" or one of the shows in the list once it opens, and I sometimes have to wait 10 to 15 seconds for it to respond. If I don't think it got the signal from the remote I'll click again and then, after another wait, it'll do two things at once. It's like the DVR is buffering the commands, and it's getting to be quite irritating. Anyone else have this problem? Anyone know how to fix it? Thanks.
> 
> Larry
> SF


My snarky answer is to return the X1 to Comcast and get a TiVo, but I'm sure that's not what you want to hear! 

Have you tried asking in the Comcast X1 forum?


----------



## Larry Kenney

Keenan said:


> Have you tried asking in the Comcast X1 forum?


I didn't know that there was one. I'll check it out. Thanks.
Larry


----------



## slannes

Anyone else in Santa Cruz Comcast region, or any other region, having audio out of sync problem with TCM HD channel 789?

Thanks,

Stephen L


----------



## Keenan

slannes said:


> Anyone else in Santa Cruz Comcast region, or any other region, having audio out of sync problem with TCM HD channel 789?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen L


I just responded to you in the other thread and yes, there's definitely an audio lag on TCM HD 789. As far as a solution goes, I suspect you'll just have to wait until Turner gets around to fixing it.


----------



## slannes

Thank you --good to know I'm not alone. Problem is TCM says its Comcast who must resolve

*  TCMModerator1*


_*Posted Yesterday, 09:19 AM *_
_*Unfortunately this is a Comcast issue which TCM has no control over. You will need to follow up with your cable provider to try and resolve this sync issue.*_


----------



## Keenan

slannes said:


> Thank you --good to know I'm not alone. Problem is TCM says its Comcast who must resolve
> 
> *  TCMModerator1*
> 
> 
> _*Posted Yesterday, 09:19 AM *_
> _*Unfortunately this is a Comcast issue which TCM has no control over. You will need to follow up with your cable provider to try and resolve this sync issue.*_


I just asked in the Turner Classic Movie thread about the sync issues so we should know pretty soon where the problem is at, Comcast or Turner.


----------



## c3

FWIW, Friday night's Nightly Business Report on channel 709 had lip sync issue as well.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> FWIW, Friday night's Nightly Business Report on channel 709 had lip sync issue as well.


Over the past several weeks I've had lip-sync issues on a few channels, maybe it's Comcast changing things around, though I don't why that would cause lip-sync problems. I've also had some image freeze and break-up problems on KPIX, but I think that may be them getting their new encoder dialed in.


----------



## slannes

Keenan said:


> Over the past several weeks I've had lip-sync issues on a few channels, maybe it's Comcast changing things around, though I don't why that would cause lip-sync problems. I've also had some image freeze and break-up problems on KPIX, but I think that may be them getting their new encoder dialed in.


From an Xfinity/Comcast poster:

Posted by 
freedperson









Member Since: ‎12-09-2014 
Posts: 3


I have the same problem with TCM on channel 903 in Massachusetts. 






Posted on :
‎03-14-2015 09:53 AM 








Kudos 




0
Reply 
Options


----------



## Keenan

I haven't seen any response in the national thread here so even though a subscriber in MA has the problem I'm not certain it's exclusively a Turner issue at this point, need some more feedback from viewers.


----------



## slannes

Keenan said:


> I haven't seen any response in the national thread here so even though a subscriber in MA has the problem I'm not certain it's exclusively a Turner issue at this point, need some more feedback from viewers.


TCM HD channel 789 on Comcast audio out of sync with picture again last night. It was resolved a week or so ago for awhile (so could enjoy 'Ride the High Country' in HD). But, last night, ridiculously out of sync AGAIN (while watching Cyclops). I have not checked yet today but will tonight. Whatever, its is chronic problem that reoccurs too frequently so will just have to use 501 SD TCM.

Am I alone this time?

Thanks,

Stephen L


----------



## snidely

slannes said:


> TCM HD channel 789 on Comcast audio out of sync with picture again last night. It was resolved a week or so ago for awhile (so could enjoy 'Ride the High Country' in HD). But, last night, ridiculously out of sync AGAIN (while watching Cyclops). I have not checked yet today but will tonight. Whatever, its is chronic problem that reoccurs too frequently so will just have to use 501 SD TCM.
> 
> Am I alone this time?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen L


SL -`
You "might" be able to wath TCM by using its app and (if you have something like Chromecast and the right device to cast with) watch it on the big screen. We do that when in Oakland - because we just have basic cable here. Just tuned in to the current movie now and seems good. Doesn't always give excellent video like HBO Go and some others on Xfinity Go.


----------



## Keenan

slannes said:


> TCM HD channel 789 on Comcast audio out of sync with picture again last night. It was resolved a week or so ago for awhile (so could enjoy 'Ride the High Country' in HD). But, last night, ridiculously out of sync AGAIN (while watching Cyclops). I have not checked yet today but will tonight. Whatever, its is chronic problem that reoccurs too frequently so will just have to use 501 SD TCM.
> 
> Am I alone this time?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen L


I just watched about 20 mins of "Ciao! Manhattan" and it looks to be in-sync to me.


----------



## slannes

Keenan said:


> I just watched about 20 mins of "Ciao! Manhattan" and it looks to be in-sync to me.


Thanks. Was in sync last night for 'Lydia' and 'Enchantment' and is in sync now (Sunday morning).

Thanks again,

Stephen L


----------



## slannes

Thanks for suggestion.

Stephen L


----------



## slannes

Thanks for Chromecast suggestion,

Stephen L


----------



## c3

"Effective 3/31/2015, our Internet Pluspackage will no longer be available for new subscriptions. If yousubscribe to Internet Plus prior to this date, you will continue to receive this package until you make a change to your account or you receive further notice. Effective 4/1/2015, our new Internet Plus 25 package will be available. It is $67.95/mo, plus applicable fees and taxes."


----------



## snidely

c3 said:


> "Effective 3/31/2015, our Internet Pluspackage will no longer be available for new subscriptions. If yousubscribe to Internet Plus prior to this date, you will continue to receive this package until you make a change to your account or you receive further notice. Effective 4/1/2015, our new Internet Plus 25 package will be available. It is $67.95/mo, plus applicable fees and taxes."


 Sure glad we are one of the fortunate few to not have to use Comcast for internet. Our bldg. got service for all 44 units last Aug - $25/mo. for 100Mbps up and down. All units have the service and the HOA board just included it in the HOA dues. Our place in Miami is stuck w. having only Comcast.


----------



## wintertime

*Aspect ratio problem with OnDemand*

I watched the first episode of "Wolf Hall" when it was broadcast on Sunday, but a friend who watched it on Comcast OnDemand mentioned that the aspect ratio is all screwy. I just brought it up on OnDemand and saw what she meant: it's got huge black bars top and bottom and the image area is stretched horizontally. I played around with the AR settings on my TV, but to no avail. Does she need to complain to Comcast?


----------



## KingsFan6

*X1 vs Moto DCX3400*

I'm wondering about the current quality of the X1 box.

18 months ago, I signed up for Triple Play at my new residence, which gave me the X1 box. It was terrible. It was buggy to the point of being barely functional, and the picture quality was noticeably worse than the Moto DCX3400 box I had. So I went back to the Moto. Good thing that I still had yet to return it from my previous residence.

But now the Moto has been crapping out after 4 years (appeared brand new when I first got it). DVR rewinds and fast forwards are buggy. Picture quality is still great though. And I love having the native setting, which the X1 does not have. I really do notice a difference on 720P stations -- They look better on my 1080P Samsung HDTV when sent to the TV at 720P than 1080I.

Because the box has been bugging out of late (just the DVR), should I reconsider X1? Is picture quality good nowadays, at least on par with the Moto? I'm in Castro Valley, if it matters.


----------



## Larry Kenney

The picture quality of the X1 is great, but I have problems with response from the remote. You click and sometimes nothing happens for 5 to 10 seconds. If you click again it might then do two things right together. It can be quite irritating. You don't know if to wait or push the button again.

I've also had problems with white flashes going across the screen and the audio going out for a split second every once in a while. Resetting the DVR seems to fix problems, but after a day or two they come back.

It's still got a few bugs.


----------



## cayfordb

Anyone have any details on 2gb network speeds? Comcast says it will be in "selected areas", and I wonder if they selected My area?


----------



## c3

cayfordb said:


> Anyone have any details on 2gb network speeds? Comcast says it will be in "selected areas", and I wonder if they selected My area?



http://corporate.comcast.com/news-information/news-feed/2-gig-internet-California


My TV and Internet services were out briefly on Friday, and now my Performance Internet is getting 90Mbps down and 6Mbps up. My relative's Blast Internet is getting about 180Mbps down.


----------



## wco81

Yeah it was suppose to happen in my area too.

So they only upgrade the download, not the upload as well?

Hmm, just checked, still at 58/6.


----------



## tranle

c3 said:


> http://corporate.comcast.com/news-information/news-feed/2-gig-internet-California
> 
> 
> My TV and Internet services were out briefly on Friday, and now my Performance Internet is getting 90Mbps down and 6Mbps up. My relative's Blast Internet is getting about 180Mbps down.


Yes on Friday my modem firmware got updated and my download speed went from ~120mb to ~180mb. The upload speed stayed the same.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, I use my own modem, which is a DOCSIS 3.

Maybe I'll try rebooting it.


----------



## wco81

Reboot raised my download from 58 to 88 Mbps, same upload.

Grateful for the upgrade but I'd be happier if next time, they upgraded just the upload speed.

Sounds like their pricier tiers have a really unbalanced product, like 180/12.

Of course they're going to reserve faster uploads for the more expensive tiers but there must not be too many people interested in using things like Sling boxes.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I'm now getting 89 Mb download in San Francisco! Upload is still about 6 Mb.

Larry


----------



## trekguy

*Faster, Slower, Slow/Fast Who knows?*



Larry Kenney said:


> I'm now getting 89 Mb download in San Francisco! Upload is still about 6 Mb.
> 
> Larry


 Last evening internet speeds became erratic then slow then erratically slow. I rebooted the SBC6120 and after a bit I had this--

Today this--


Now this---











And from this ubiquitous provider--

or could it be,


----------



## Grandude

Just ran a test on two sites and both were 122Mb/s down and 12Mb/s up.


----------



## bobby94928

Rohnert Park still at 95 / 12... Even after reset.


----------



## nereus

My suspicion is that Comcast has moved close to the limits of their hardware. When it's working well, I consistently get near 90 down, 6 up. But we've had a number of outages since the upgrade -- where we'd had nearly none in the previous few years. And just before the outages, we typically see a big drop in speed, much like those posted above...


----------



## Keenan

I have Performance with what seems to be an open-ended free promo up to Blast, I've had it for over a year and half with it showing on my bill as a $10 debit/credit.


----------



## PretzelFisch

this is from my laptop on wifi wired I see 135. I think this is max my old docis 3 motorala surf board can do. I need to get a new modem and see if I can pull in more.
I am on performance with bost. the internet seems to be working but comcasts dns has been going down the past few nights. We switched to google for dns and I have not had an issue since tuesday.


----------



## c3

Some TV and Internet prices are going up soon. Examples in the Contra Costa County:

broadcast TV fee: $1.50 -> $3.25
HD DVR: $17.95 -> $19.95
Internet Plus: $69.95 -> $72.95


----------



## wco81

Someone in Denver said they're getting triple play with 100/11 data and HBO, Showtime and Encore for $110.

It's not a new subscriber deal, he calls to cancel TV service.

Maybe with HBO Now and Showtime, people looking to keep their bills down might have more leverage?


----------



## PretzelFisch

Comcasts website seems to have gone from bad to useless for finding out current plans and details.


----------



## tdavis

PretzelFisch said:


> Comcasts website seems to have gone from bad to useless for finding out current plans and details.


This is sooooooooo true..

Anyone know how to find out if limited basic does the local HD channels as HD and not transcoded back to SD? I use MythTV with HDHomeRun Prime/cable card, and not interested in any of the set top boxes..

Otherwise it might be time to do the call and cancel dance to see what they will do.


----------



## wco81

That or supposedly asking to downgrade to a minimal TV plan while keeping Internet supposedly triggers offers or renews the promotional prices.


----------



## Keenan

tdavis said:


> This is sooooooooo true..
> 
> Anyone know how to find out if limited basic does the local HD channels as HD and not transcoded back to SD? I use MythTV with HDHomeRun Prime/cable card, and not interested in any of the set top boxes..
> 
> Otherwise it might be time to do the call and cancel dance to see what they will do.


Yes, the local channels are in HD with just Limited Basic and will work fine with a CableCARD device like the HDHomeRun Prime.


----------



## snidely

PretzelFisch said:


> Comcasts website seems to have gone from bad to useless for finding out current plans and details.


So true. Just tried to fine the two lowest plans (basic) and next one up. They aren't there. We were able to call and downgrade to the one above basic. Can get Jon Stewart via streaming, and MSNBC via Xfinity Go. - along with almost anything else. (We have an account via our HOA in Florida.) Can get the semi-functional Xfinity Go.


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> That or supposedly asking to downgrade to a minimal TV plan while keeping Internet supposedly triggers offers or renews the promotional prices.


Unlike calls to downgrade in the past, we weren't offered any specials. We now have the plan (doesn't show on their site) above basic. We do have their DVR. Haven't needed their internet for a year since our bldg. HOA provides all units with 100Mbps up/down service for $25/mo.


----------



## PretzelFisch

snidely said:


> Can get Jon Stewart via streaming, and MSNBC via Xfinity Go. - along with almost anything else. (We have an account via our HOA in Florida.) Can get the semi-functional Xfinity Go.


We have the package above limited basic which includes comedy central so you can watch Stewart.


----------



## wco81

How much is that?


----------



## snidely

PretzelFisch said:


> We have the package above limited basic which includes comedy central so you can watch Stewart.


 You are right! Haven't watched since we switched last week since he's on hiatus I guess until 3rd week of July until final show 8/6. 
I didn't see it on the list the Comcast finally referred me to that supposedly had ALL their diff. tiers. The list did show MSNBC

Only station I miss now is MSNBC. I can get that by Xfinity Go - but since I can't forward thru numerous ads might give up on that. Just leaves CNN for news. I create the maximum buffer and then FF thru ads when I watch. Actually started watching BBC World News on Xfinity Go. For the last year CNN has been a waste of time. They often cancel broad news coverage for days on end to do 24/7 on a plane crash in Asia, the shhoting in the South, etc. I'm a news junkie.


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> How much is that?


 I forget what I was quoted. Just know I'm saving about $150/yr. I know it's more than $50 but less than $60. $18 is for the DVR and I think $2+ for the HD mini "data box" in the bdrm. (Forget what that's called. 
The next tier up from that has ESPN, which alone, I have read, costs cable companies $5+/mo. Only watch it a little during college football season -- and can watch their well executed streaming called "WatchESPN".


----------



## PretzelFisch

snidely said:


> Actually started watching BBC World News on Xfinity Go. For the last year CNN has been a waste of time.


I will have to check this xfinity go thing out. I assumed we would only get the channels you subscribed to on it.


----------



## wco81

Yeah I'd be surprised if you could watch ESPN on the Xfinity or Watch ESPN apps. with your Comcast login if you were not subscribed to a package which included ESPN.

BTW, ESPN is under pressure, losing subscribers and seeing rights fees for NBA and other sports leagues going up:

http://www.wsj.com/articles/espn-ti...sure-on-it-mounts-1436485852#livefyre-comment (just Google the headlines to read full article).


----------



## snidely

PretzelFisch said:


> I will have to check this xfinity go thing out. I assumed we would only get the channels you subscribed to on it.


 That is correct. The first time you log in, you get asked for your Comcast login ID info. In our case, we do have a sub-account via our HOA in Miami. It includes virtually everything - even, I think Spanish channels. ("Poor" refugees from SA etc.)

It would seem that this does (or will) include some account sharing - at least among family members. Using Chromecast, you are watching on your same, big, screen. HOWEVER, if you've become addicted to using a DVR for time shifting, FF, pausing etc. - Xfinity Go is a problem. I'm trying to deal with that.
Comcast only lets you put an account on temporary hold once a year. We are bi coastal and commute back and forth a few times a year. At least in Oakland our bldg has super speed internet for $25/mo - so we don't need CC for that.


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> Yeah I'd be surprised if you could watch ESPN on the Xfinity or Watch ESPN apps. with your Comcast login if you were not subscribed to a package which included ESPN.
> 
> BTW, ESPN is under pressure, losing subscribers and seeing rights fees for NBA and other sports leagues going up:
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/espn-ti...sure-on-it-mounts-1436485852#livefyre-comment (just Google the headlines to read full article).


 Interesting. Article states that ESPN costs CC $6.81/mo. That's almost $84/yr. If Comcast would have that same pkg. w.o. ESPN, I would have kept it and CC would have had some additional revenue.


----------



## wintertime

*Breakups on Al Jazeera?*

Wow, no activity here in a month? There may not be anyone around to answer my question, but is anyone else seeing frequent breakups on Al Jazeera America, channel 107? I watched ch. 108, California Channel, for about 10 minutes the other day and didn't see any problems. Haven't checked Bloomberg TV on ch. 106. 

I'm in Sunnyvale, btw. Might be a tuning problem on Comcast's local receiver?


----------



## Keenan

Does anyone know what an "Enhanced Video MONITOR" charge is? I just got an updated bill after having their basic security package installed as I was assured my bill would actually be lower, it doesn't seem so on this updated bill but that's a different story. Anyway, that charge showed up on my bill and I was wondering what it was.



Code:


Xfinity TV
Cablecard
$1.50
Cablecard
$1.50
[b]Enhanced Video MONITOR
$6.95[/b]
Cablecard
$0.00
HD/DVR Service (INCLUDES
$9.95


----------



## kokishin

See page four: http://media2.comcast.net/anon.comcastonline2/support/help/usermanuals/XFINITYHomeSecure_User_Manual_10-1-2013.pdf



Keenan said:


> Does anyone know what an "Enhanced Video MONITOR" charge is? I just got an updated bill after having their basic security package installed as I was assured my bill would actually be lower, it doesn't seem so on this updated bill but that's a different story. Anyway, that charge showed up on my bill and I was wondering what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Xfinity TV
> Cablecard
> $1.50
> Cablecard
> $1.50
> [b]Enhanced Video MONITOR
> $6.95[/b]
> Cablecard
> $0.00
> HD/DVR Service (INCLUDES
> $9.95


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> See page four: http://media2.comcast.net/anon.comcastonline2/support/help/usermanuals/XFINITYHomeSecure_User_Manual_10-1-2013.pdf


Thanks, I hadn't seen that document before and that charge is not something they ever mentioned to me either, but it's Comcast so that sort of behavior is to be expected. So the $29.95 per month price is really $36.90 per month, no wonder these providers are the most hated companies in America.


----------



## wco81

What are you paying $29.95 or $36.90 for, how many channels?


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> What are you paying $29.95 or $36.90 for, how many channels?


It's for their home security product, nothing to do with TV. By adding it and dropping the phone service product(that I never, ever used anyway) I was told I would save about $20 on my bill over what I am currently paying. I just finished a two year contract promo so I need to figure out the best way to keep the price down.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, I'm in the same boat.

So what are you doing, taking that security product instead of say the Triple-Play with phone service?

Or that X1 product they're trying to push?


I'm only Double Play so I'm wary about TP. In fact they just sent me an offer to "upgrade" to TP with X1 for $199.99 for 2 years, with all the packages.

No way I'm replacing my Tivo with that X1 crap.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Hmm, I'm in the same boat.
> 
> So what are you doing, taking that security product instead of say the Triple-Play with phone service?


That was the plan as the rep indicated to me, on multiple occasions verbally and in emails, that the package bundle price after discount would be $109.95. I got the first updated billing email and it does not reflect that price at all so I'm in the process of contacting them to find out why.



> Or that X1 product they're trying to push?


No, I'm not interested in that device, I have a TiVo and a HDHomeRun CableCARD tuner along with one of their Moto DVRs for the other part of the house.


> I'm only Double Play so I'm wary about TP. In fact they just sent me an offer to "upgrade" to TP with X1 for $199.99 for 2 years, with all the packages.
> 
> No way I'm replacing my Tivo with that X1 crap.


As long as the actual monthly price is something I'm happy with I don't care whether it's with the phone service or the security service as I don't care about either one, all I care about is getting the TV and Internet price as low as possible. The security service might actually be useful whereas the phone service was absolutely not of any use to me.

What I find most irritating about Comcast is their seeming inability to tell you exactly what something will cost, I'm convinced the system is designed that way, to obfuscate the real, monthly bill amount when a customer inquires about it. It's incredible, and I don't blame the reps themselves, it's the system they have to work with.

I'm headed over to the Comcast office later today, I'll let you how I made out.


----------



## Steff3

wco81 said:


> Hmm, I'm in the same boat.
> 
> So what are you doing, taking that security product instead of say the Triple-Play with phone service?
> 
> Or that X1 product they're trying to push?
> 
> 
> I'm only Double Play so I'm wary about TP. In fact they just sent me an offer to "upgrade" to TP with X1 for $199.99 for 2 years, with all the packages.
> 
> No way I'm replacing my Tivo with that X1 crap.


 If I may ask, how are you using Tivo? In conjunction with cable (card) or OTA or both? I am seriously considering cutting the cord and purchasing a Tivo but not sure how it will work to attain the most channels.


----------



## wco81

You're not cutting the cord if you're using a Tivo and want cable channels.

You can get the OTA Tivo but that limits your channels.

I'm using Tivo Roamio with cable card.


----------



## Steff3

wco81 said:


> You're not cutting the cord if you're using a Tivo and want cable channels.
> 
> You can get the OTA Tivo but that limits your channels.
> 
> I'm using Tivo Roamio with cable card.


Yes, I understand that. Sorry, what I meant was from satellite. Does the cost of cable without a stb/dvr reduce considerably or is it just the box fees you're saving? I guess I need to consult with Comcast on that...thanks for your reply tho.


----------



## wco81

I paid about $1100 upfront for a 2 room Tivo setup with Lifetimes.

But I saved about that much over the past two years on Comcast over what I was paying for Direct TV plus Internet.

At the time I switched, they were charging like $15-20 a month for the Motorola DVR and had started rolling out their X1 DVR, which was bug-ridden.


----------



## Keenan

You can get a "renewed" Roamio Basic with Lifetime for $300 right now from TiVo.

Or a new non-CableCARD model w/Lifetime for the same price.


----------



## wco81

Rumors of a new Tivo coming.

However, no need to upgrade until they do 4K or something.


----------



## snidely

wintertime said:


> Wow, no activity here in a month? There may not be anyone around to answer my question, but is anyone else seeing frequent breakups on Al Jazeera America, channel 107? I watched ch. 108, California Channel, for about 10 minutes the other day and didn't see any problems. Haven't checked Bloomberg TV on ch. 106.
> 
> I'm in Sunnyvale, btw. Might be a tuning problem on Comcast's local receiver?


 I watch AJA via streaming via xfinitygo. Usually, (not always) the quality is good. One advantage is - it is the HD version, which CC doesn't carry. I use the Xfinitygo option on my PC and cast it via Chromecast to the big screen. Sometimes I'll cast it via my cell phone. (Chromecast can cast ANY phone screen to TV if you have one of the few phone models that are supported in this Google trial.)
I dropped the "high" end pkg. you need to get 107 (expensive because you have to pay for ESPN. We have another account that has the expensive tiers - thus get xfinity go.


----------



## wintertime

snidely said:


> I watch AJA via streaming via xfinitygo. Usually, (not always) the quality is good.


 When it isn't good, is it just "soft," or does it actually break up?



> I dropped the "high" end pkg. you need to get 107 (expensive because you have to pay for ESPN. We have another account that has the expensive tiers - thus get xfinity go.


 Oh, interesting. Here in Sunnyvale, AJAM comes in midrange packages, and ESPN starts one level below that.


----------



## snidely

When AJA "breaks up" the video breaks but audio keeps going. Sometimes video will freeze while the audio keeps going. Couple days ago had it on for an hour - perfect HD.
I think our packages are:
1. Local channels
2. Local plus "low level cable" like CNN FNC Com Cen etc.
3. Next level has ESPN MSNBC AJA etc.
4. I think above that are the pay channels - and maybe foreign language channels.

We cut out #3 to save $150+/yr. Just miss the news channels - which I would normally DVR so as to build buffer to FF thru commercials. ESPN can be watched by streaming - will miss FF there as well. And no time shifting. 

Xfinity Go is often flaky on many channels. Eg. You are supposed to get HBO - but it is often unwatchable. HBO Go is perfect HD and has HBO on Demand. Other channels like AJA are hit and miss. I haven't run a thorough test - but streaming via app on phone might be more solid than app on PC. Fortunately I can cast phone to big screen.


----------



## kokishin

AJAM, Comcast 107 is 480i (not HD).

Works fine on my Tivo Roamio Pro.



snidely said:


> When AJA "breaks up" the video breaks but audio keeps going. Sometimes video will freeze while the audio keeps going. Couple days ago had it on for an hour - perfect HD.
> I think our packages are:
> 1. Local channels
> 2. Local plus "low level cable" like CNN FNC Com Cen etc.
> 3. Next level has ESPN MSNBC AJA etc.
> 4. I think above that are the pay channels - and maybe foreign language channels.
> 
> We cut out #3 to save $150+/yr. Just miss the news channels - which I would normally DVR so as to build buffer to FF thru commercials. ESPN can be watched by streaming - will miss FF there as well. And no time shifting.
> 
> Xfinity Go is often flaky on many channels. Eg. You are supposed to get HBO - but it is often unwatchable. HBO Go is perfect HD and has HBO on Demand. Other channels like AJA are hit and miss. I haven't run a thorough test - but streaming via app on phone might be more solid than app on PC. Fortunately I can cast phone to big screen.


----------



## snidely

wintertime said:


> When it isn't good, is it just "soft," or does it actually break up?
> 
> Oh, interesting. Here in Sunnyvale, AJAM comes in midrange packages, and ESPN starts one level below that.





kokishin said:


> AJAM, Comcast 107 is 480i (not HD).
> 
> Works fine on my Tivo Roamio Pro.


 CC seems to only run an SD version of AJA on their system (same channel 107 in Miami). On XfinityGO it's HD!! What I need is a "DVR" device that records streaming as easily as a TIVO records cable channels.


----------



## kokishin

I was commenting on wintertime's inquiry about AJAM on Comcast 107, not a streaming version of AJAM. Thanks for clearing that up.

I'm hoping that my local Bay Area/Silicon Valley Comcast switches over to mpeg-4 soon so that they can offer more HD channels.



snidely said:


> CC seems to only run an SD version of AJA on their system (same channel 107 in Miami). On XfinityGO it's HD!! What I need is a "DVR" device that records streaming as easily as a TIVO records cable channels.


----------



## wintertime

kokishin said:


> AJAM, Comcast 107 is 480i (not HD).
> 
> Works fine on my Tivo Roamio Pro.


Kokishin, I've never had a Tivo; do you use it in conjunction with Comcast, or do you subscribe to channels directly?

If you are using Comcast, what city are you in?


----------



## kokishin

wintertime said:


> Kokishin, I've never had a Tivo; do you use it in conjunction with Comcast, or do you subscribe to channels directly?
> 
> If you are using Comcast, what city are you in?


Yes, my Tivo Roamio Pro DVR is connected to Comcast (San Jose). I have the Comcast Digital Preferred package. I was with Directv for over 12 years but I wanted local OTA sub-channels which Directv does not offer. I decided to go with the Tivo Roamio Pro because it is superior in almost every way over the Xfinity DVRs. I own my Roamio Pro as well as a Tivo Mini versus paying perpetual rent to Comcast for their boxes. Comcast even gives me a $2.50 monthly credit for owning my own equipment.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/ is a good forum for Tivo related info. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Steff3

kokishin said:


> Yes, my Tivo Roamio Pro DVR is connected to Comcast (San Jose). I have the Comcast Digital Preferred package. I was with Directv for over 12 years but I wanted local OTA sub-channels which Directv does not offer. I decided to go with the Tivo Roamio Pro because it is superior in almost every way over the Xfinity DVRs. I own my Roamio Pro as well as a Tivo Mini versus paying perpetual rent to Comcast for their boxes. Comcast even gives me a $2.50 monthly credit for owning my own equipment.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/ is a good forum for Tivo related info.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Quick question ai an considering to make this move myself....Does the Roamoio Pro allow cable card and OTA recording?


----------



## kokishin

Steff3 said:


> Quick question ai an considering to make this move myself....Does the Roamoio Pro allow cable card and OTA recording?


Roamio Pro requires a cablecard which Comcast provides for free. Roamio Pro does not support OTA. Comcast provides just about all of the OTA channels and sub-channels in the San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## Steff3

kokishin said:


> Roamio Pro requires a cablecard which Comcast provides for free. Roamio Pro does not support OTA. Comcast provides just about all of the OTA channels and sub-channels in the San Francisco Bay area.


Thanks!


----------



## PretzelFisch

Does comcast offer KRCB in HD in any of it's local areas? I live in san jose and just get what looks like the hd stream chopped into 4:3


----------



## mazman49

I'm in Alamo, CA and get KRCB HD on channel 722


----------



## snidely

PretzelFisch said:


> Does comcast offer KRCB in HD in any of it's local areas? I live in san jose and just get what looks like the hd stream chopped into 4:3


 Does in Okld - ch 722  I wonder if SJ is considered a local area for KRCB?


----------



## kokishin

PretzelFisch said:


> Does comcast offer KRCB in HD in any of it's local areas? I live in san jose and just get what looks like the hd stream chopped into 4:3


I get KRCB in SD on Comcast 200 in the SJ area. I do not get an HD version.


----------



## wintertime

kokishin said:


> I get KRCB in SD on Comcast 200 in the SJ area. I do not get an HD version.


KRCB is also on ch. 200 in Sunnyvale. I don't have an HD box, so I don't know whether it's available in HD here.

Kokishin, thanks for the information that you're watching Comcast in San Jose. That strengthens my belief that the problem with ch. 107 is in the Sunnyvale head-end. I reported it to Comcast (via a frustratingly long chat session, grrrr) and also sent an email to AJAM.

Tiros sound pretty nifty, but I'm happy with my Magnavox DVR.


----------



## Larry Kenney

KRCB is on 722 in HD here in San Francisco.

Larry


----------



## wwu123

kokishin said:


> Yes, my Tivo Roamio Pro DVR is connected to Comcast (San Jose). I have the Comcast Digital Preferred package. I was with Directv for over 12 years but I wanted local OTA sub-channels which Directv does not offer. I decided to go with the Tivo Roamio Pro because it is superior in almost every way over the Xfinity DVRs. I own my Roamio Pro as well as a Tivo Mini versus paying perpetual rent to Comcast for their boxes. Comcast even gives me a $2.50 monthly credit for owning my own equipment.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/ is a good forum for Tivo related info.
> 
> Hope that helps.


For the Tivo users out there, did anyone lose their $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit for using cablecard instead of one of their boxes? I just noticed on my last bill that the credit finally disappeared after years and years with Tivo? Nothing else changed on my bill regarding packages, misc charges, taxes. Oh well, it wasn't a huge amount, and didn't necessarily make any sense.


----------



## kokishin

wwu123 said:


> For the Tivo users out there, did anyone lose their $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit for using cablecard instead of one of their boxes? I just noticed on my last bill that the credit finally disappeared after years and years with Tivo? Nothing else changed on my bill regarding packages, misc charges, taxes. Oh well, it wasn't a huge amount, and didn't necessarily make any sense.


Just checked my most recent bill dated 8/27/15 and the $2.50 COE credit was there.


----------



## Keenan

I still have it here and that's after a bunch of changes in my billing.


----------



## c3

wwu123 said:


> For the Tivo users out there, did anyone lose their $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit for using cablecard instead of one of their boxes?


Got the credits for 8/23 and 9/3 statements (2 accounts).


----------



## wco81

So what kind of deals are people getting to re-up?

My 2-year deal is over. I was getting a $60 bundle discount on the Digital Premier Double Play, which includes all the premium channels, Red Zone and 88/6 Internet.

When I'm logged in, the only deals they're offering are the Triple Play X1 deals, which are higher than what I'm paying without the discount. I have no desire for phone nor the 150 Mbps Internet Blast they're including.

In fact a month ago, I got a TP deal in the mail that cost even less, $199.99 with X1 DVR.

I have no need for X1 or their landline.

So I used a different browser and faked a different address to see the new offers. There are a lot of Double Play deals but none like the one that I had. Still would be a huge savings though.

If I had to switch, I would, to drastically cut prices. Problem then is that I'd have to go to Uverse Internet and that isn't cheap unless it's part of a bundle. I'd rather go back to Direct TV than Uverse TV, though they have a more competitive bundle.

It's just that I'm skeptical they can deliver the speeds. They claim to have 75, 45, 18 and 6. AT&T DSL is poor in my neighborhood, too far away from CO. Not sure Uverse would deliver the speeds claimed.


----------



## wco81

OK, so I did look into D* options, so that I would have ammo when I contacted Comcast about lowering my bill. My preference was to stay with Comcast, since I have a full Tivo setup with Lifetimes for a Roamio and a Mini.

Here's how it went, including what I had been paying, what I was going to pay on Comcast and what D* offered me and what I ended up doing:



> So I called AT&T. I first logged into my AT&T Wireless account, which promised a $10 discount to combine bills. There are little banner ads on my AT&T Wireless account page offering D* packages. I clicked on it and it directed me to call in, rather than show me packages online.
> 
> I don't recall the phone tree but there were two options, one for existing customers and one for new customers to stay on the line, so I did the latter. Had to explain to the guy I wanted to see what D* packages were available and that the website had directed me to call. He did not check my wireless account credentials, even though I told him I wanted the bundle discount.
> 
> He asked how many TVs -- I told him two -- and he proceeded to outline a 2-year contract with the "Ultimate" package which includes 2-rooms (didn't mention Genie or DVR), 240 channels and all premiums for the first 3 months and Sunday Ticket through December 2015 or essentially just the first year of the 2-year deal.
> 
> The monthly price would be 67.99 the first year and 114.99 the second year. For premium channels after the first 3 months, it would cost $30.99 for HBO and 2 other premium channels or $41.99 for HBO, Showtime, Cinemaz and Starz.
> 
> He claimed I would get locals as well as CSN Bay Area included in those package prices, even though on the D* site, there are some disclaimers about extra charges for certain CSN channels in certain markets and there is also a Sports Package which lists CSN Bay Area as one of the channels in the package.
> 
> OK, I didn't have too much problems with those prices but then I asked about Internet and he asked for my address. He said I could get 75 Mbps, 45 Mbps or 24 Mbps at my location. I expressed concern about whether I could really get those speeds because my home was far away from the CO. He said it's fiber and their systems are indicating I could get all those speeds at my address.
> 
> So for the highest tier, it would be $10 off or $82 instead of the $92.
> 
> Well that basically blew the deal for me. I currently get 75/6 or Comcast's Performance Internet tier as part of my bundle. I know that by itself, with basic TV, it was already less than the $82. The combined TV and Internet, with the premiums added in, would be close to the full price I'm paying on Comcast for their Double Play Premium. My first full price bill is $211 and change. I had been paying $120 plus taxes and then $139 plus taxes over the two years.
> 
> So first year on D* and U-Verse Internet would be around $180 with 3 premium channels. Not that much of a savings and I would prefer to continue to use my Tivo Roamio. Second year it would be more than the full Double Play bundle price.
> 
> Now I could probably call back D* to try to shop a better deal. In fact, when I was playing around with the AT*T sites, sometimes the 75 Mbps Internet would come up at $35 a month for the first year.
> 
> But I chatted with Comcast and agreed to a 2-year Triple Play deal which would include all the premiums and Internet and the phone service which I really don't want for $160 before taxes. That would include the wireless gateway for their phone service, which I really don't want (I have other wireless routers and don't want to put any other router upstream of those). I didn't have to call Comcast Retentions. First I chatted with someone in their Live Chat dept, who couldn't offer me much of a deal and then she handed me to sales and I hashed it out for an hour with the guy, finally got him to lower the price by $10 to basically eliminate the wireless gateway equipment charge. I explained to him that I probably won't use the phone service at all.
> 
> They are definitely cramming the Triple Play deals when they can. Claimed that there are no deals to be had on the Double Play bundles at all. I went to their page on another browser I don't use much and was able to get new subscriber prices for my zip code and there were plenty of Double Play deals, though none exactly like the one I have with all the premiums and red zone NFL channel. Most of the Double Play deals were around $100 for the first year but then didn't really go up a lot. Most stayed under $150.
> 
> Hopefully (assuming there are no unexpected surprises for the deal I signed, but that's why I did a text chat so I could save the transcript) in two years there will be better options including possibly Google Fiber and maybe better cord-cutter options. Already, the nominal prices of premiums are more expensive on Comcast and D* than what HBO Now and Showtime Anytime charges for their code cutter services ($15 and $11 respectively).
> 
> But I'm probably going to at some point really consider cutting the cord. Not that I can't afford it but I would probably be fine cord-cutter entertainment services. I would have to find something else for sports though.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I've been paying $66.95 for Performance Internet with 75 mb down, 5 mb up. I've actually been getting about 85 down, 7 up.

Today I got an offer in the mail from Xfinity... 250 mb down for $69.99 a month for 24 months. For $3 I could increase my download speed by more than 3 times. I couldn't resist. I called Comcast and within 10 minutes I was upgraded. All I had to do was reboot my modem.

Results: 298.6 mb down! 31 mb up! Yes!! 

I found that my in house wifi can't handle the high speed, though. It can handle the 31 mb up, but the best my wifi modem will do is 93 mb down. Either I connect everything to the Xfinity modem or go out and buy a new personal wifi modem that will handle the higher speed. I haven't decided on that yet.

Larry
SF


----------



## bobby94928

Unless you are doing multiple downloads and uploads, you don't really need all that speed on your wifi network.


----------



## wco81

Yeah I have 75/6. I would like more upload speeds but downloads I could take or leave.

They offer 105, 150 and 260 upgrade options. Sure I'll take it for the same price but I would not pay extra for it, at least not unless there's a very good 4K streaming service or something. They'd have to raise caps too.

Supposedly my area is going to get AT&T Giga Power and Google Fiber or there's the possibility.

But I wouldn't pay for fiber speeds over say $70 a month. Maybe once fiber becomes more pervasive, there will be services and applications to take advantage of hundreds of Mbps or a Gbps downloads. But if they price those speed tiers above $100, they're not going to become pervasive enough to be popular.


Heard this morning that Verizon will be testing 5G within a year. Well that's great and all but if it actually delivers 30-50 times the speed of LTE, what good is it going to be with a couple of gigs that most people get on their phone service?


----------



## wwu123

wwu123 said:


> For the Tivo users out there, did anyone lose their $2.50 "Customer-owned equipment" credit for using cablecard instead of one of their boxes? I just noticed on my last bill that the credit finally disappeared after years and years with Tivo? Nothing else changed on my bill regarding packages, misc charges, taxes. Oh well, it wasn't a huge amount, and didn't necessarily make any sense.


Well, bizarre, just got my latest bill and the $2.50 credit is back. Weird that it just disappeared for one month only, after my bill being fairly stable for a year. 

BTW, towards the other thread topic on current packages, I've been on a Triple Play for several years, and after the initial two-year promo period ended, they added a new package discount automatically - not quite as good as before, but still enough of a soft landing to keep the package. I haven't used the phone service ever, and you don't really have to negotiate off the wireless gateway charge, I just returned the equipment to the nearest office and the equipment rental was removed. In another bill or so will be 12 months since the last soft landing, will see if they keep extending the package discounts on the Triple Play indefinitely - there's no specificity on the bill as to what the package discount is really.


----------



## maddog510

Does anyone have an idea about when the HD transition from mpeg2 to mpeg4 will be taking place in our region?


----------



## KingsFan6

Also wondering about the transition to MPEG-4. Hopefully this means a combination multi-plex version of premium movie channels and higher HD quality. Better yet, get rid of a bunch of the SD channels and add more HD.

On the subject of re-upping. I had Triple Play Starter XF for $120 plus $20 for HD DVR and $10 for data/voice modem. The promotion expired. I then called in and agreed to Triple Play HD Preferred XF for $130 plus $10 for HD DVR and $10 for the modem. So total price is the same but with the higher TV package. I'm seriously considering getting a Tivo Roamio. There's a great deal right now where you can get the base Roamio refurb for $50 plus $250 for lifetime service. At $300 total cost, that's like a 2.5 year break-even compared to the Comcast HD DVR. I can rationalize by saying the break-even is reached faster due to the much better experience. I hope the setup goes OK when I get it.

I'm in Castro Valley. Does anyone know if the rollout of Performance internet to 75MB is complete in the Bay Area? I'm still getting 50MB speeds. I tried the chat feature to at least get the rep to force bump me to 75MB, but that didn't work. As of right now, I think I'm just waiting for the automatic provisioning to occur. I see offers for new customers that advertise Performance as 75, but maybe the bump to 75 for existing customers is rolled out over time?


----------



## wco81

If they rolled out MPEG-4, then the Roamio wouldn't be compatible?


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> If they rolled out MPEG-4, then the Roamio wouldn't be compatible?


TiVo Roamio is already compatible with MPEG4 content, so is the Premiere line, anything earlier(Series 3) is not.

As far as adding more channels, I wouldn't bet on it. There will probably be some added but nothing significant as they all cost the provider(and ultimately the subscriber) more money, that part of the equation won't change just because of increased provider capacity. And I don't think they will use it to increase the quality of the existing channels. I do think the additional bandwidth gained from going to MPEG4 will be increased Internet speeds and the use of IP delivery for currently delivered linearly channels as Comcast moves even further into 'cloud' content storage and delivery.


----------



## wco81

So Comcast is sending MPEG-2 channels and Roamio is recording in MPEG-4, okay makes sense for minimizing disk space.

Maybe if 4K takes off, they'll have to go to MPEG-4. Or even support H.265, if they sort out the licensing issues.


----------



## milt9

KingsFan6 said:


> Also wondering about the transition to MPEG-4. Hopefully this means a combination multi-plex version of premium movie channels and higher HD quality. Better yet, get rid of a bunch of the SD channels and add more HD.
> 
> On the subject of re-upping. I had Triple Play Starter XF for $120 plus $20 for HD DVR and $10 for data/voice modem. The promotion expired. I then called in and agreed to Triple Play HD Preferred XF for $130 plus $10 for HD DVR and $10 for the modem. So total price is the same but with the higher TV package. I'm seriously considering getting a Tivo Roamio. There's a great deal right now where you can get the base Roamio refurb for $50 plus $250 for lifetime service. At $300 total cost, that's like a 2.5 year break-even compared to the Comcast HD DVR. I can rationalize by saying the break-even is reached faster due to the much better experience. I hope the setup goes OK when I get it.
> 
> I'm in Castro Valley. Does anyone know if the rollout of Performance internet to 75MB is complete in the Bay Area? I'm still getting 50MB speeds. I tried the chat feature to at least get the rep to force bump me to 75MB, but that didn't work. As of right now, I think I'm just waiting for the automatic provisioning to occur. I see offers for new customers that advertise Performance as 75, but maybe the bump to 75 for existing customers is rolled out over time?


I am in walnut creek (Rossmoor) . have Comcast internet. 2months ago had download 60 MB. then without notice download went to 90MB upload to 6MB. no increase in monthly charge.
milt9


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> So Comcast is sending MPEG-2 channels and Roamio is recording in MPEG-4, okay makes sense for minimizing disk space.


No, it's still being recorded in MPEG2 as that's what currently comes from Comcast, but the Roamio line does have MPEG4 decoding capability when they switch over to MPEG4.


> Maybe if 4K takes off, they'll have to go to MPEG-4. Or even support H.265, if they sort out the licensing issues.


4K is another example of a possible use for the freed up bandwidth but I don't believe it to be the primary reason for moving to MPEG4. Sacramento is one of the first markets to be switched over to MPEG4, in fact, I think it's happening within the next month or two if it hasn't already started.

From a post in the Atlanta, Comcast thread.
MPEG4 switchover info.


----------



## Larry Kenney

KingsFan6 said:


> I'm in Castro Valley. Does anyone know if the rollout of Performance internet to 75MB is complete in the Bay Area? I'm still getting 50MB speeds. ... I see offers for new customers that advertise Performance as 75, but maybe the bump to 75 for existing customers is rolled out over time?


I had the Performance 75 MB service and was getting about 85 to 88 MB down, 6 MB up.

A couple of weeks ago I got a mailing from Comcast offering 250 MB service for $69.95 with a two year deal. I was paying $66 for the 75 MB Performance service, so, it was a no-brainer, for $3 a month I could triple my speed. I called and within 10 minutes I had the new service. All I had to do was reset my modem. I had the latest modem needed for the higher speed. I did a speed test and I'm now getting 296 MB down, 31 MB up! Yes! 

After two years the price, supposedly, goes up $25 a month to keep the service.

I have no idea where the service is available. I'm in San Francisco between the Castro and Noe Valley areas. Give 'em a call. See if you can get this deal.

Larry


----------



## gaderson

*BeIN Sports in HD & Streaming*



Dragunov1 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *rsra13*
> 
> I have the Spanish package and the channel is not available. It says I need to subscribe.
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *leftjab*
> 
> beIN Sports en Espanol appeared at midnight on Ch.651 on my system in Berkeley. I already have the Sports package; customers with the Spanish Language package should be getting it as well. Spanish audio is the default, but alternate English audio is available. This is not the same channel as beIN Sports 1, but it basically has the same programming at different times. The U.S.-Jamaica World Cup Qualifying match will be on delay at 8:45 PDT tomorrow. http://www.beinsport.tv/grid.html
> 
> 
> I think it's part of the Sports Package. I am in Sunnyvale (94086) and right now am getting ESPND (619) as well as BeIN Sports en Espanol (651), but don't have the Spanish package. I do have the sports package, however.
> 
> The only thing left now is beIN HD


So, don't know if anyone's poked around lately (Mountain View, 94043), but, I see that we can get BeIN _Español_ Sports in HD on channel 677 (i.e. channel 651 in HD)—which only works on my TiVo (XL), I can't get it to show on my Pioneer Plasma (PDP-5010HD) with CableCard. Like Univision the commentary is in English, though the ads and other shows are generally in Spanish. I still have 429 (BeIN Sports—English) as a selection since it tends to have more of League 1, EPL Cup and Championship matches. (I add a sports package long ago so I could get FoxSoccer/Sports channel which also seems to mean I can even get ESPNDesportes in HD: channel 678.)
But, then I tried to stream a League 1 game on my iPhone with the BeIN app and I don't see Comcast/Xfinity as a selection. Any ideas when that will show up?


----------



## abdiver

*Online TV Listings*

What site has is the best to use to find programs & Movies So I can program my recorder. 


What happened to channel 1.1 Whats On ? 

.............Thanks


----------



## jimv1983

Anyone here having Cloud DVR service working with X1? I have the XFinity TV app but I still don't have access to Cloud DVR service. Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## jimv1983

kokishin said:


> Roamio Pro requires a cablecard which Comcast provides for free. Roamio Pro does not support OTA. Comcast provides just about all of the OTA channels and sub-channels in the San Francisco Bay area.


When did Comcast start offering CableCards for free? When I check into it several years ago(before I realized how much of a rip off Tivo was) Comcast was charging something like $5/month for a CableCard.


----------



## c3

jimv1983 said:


> When did Comcast start offering CableCards for free? When I check into it several years ago(before I realized how much of a rip off Tivo was) Comcast was charging something like $5/month for a CableCard.



The first CableCARD has always been free, even for Limited Basic customers. For the rest, settop box = CableCARD + $2.50 credit.


If TiVo is a rip-off, then I'm happy being ripped off for the past 15 years.


----------



## kokishin

What c3 said ^^^.

When I researched the rental fee of a Comcast X1 DVR and client vs buying a Roamio Pro and a Mini, over a year ago, I calculated the Tivo solution would pay for itself in less than 2.5 years presuming Comcast did not increase their rental fees. From a functionality standpoint, I think Tivo offers a much better solution. You may may want to do your research again. www.tivocommunity.com is very helpful.



jimv1983 said:


> When did Comcast start offering CableCards for free? When I check into it several years ago(before I realized how much of a rip off Tivo was) Comcast was charging something like $5/month for a CableCard.


----------



## wintertime

abdiver said:


> What site has is the best to use to find programs & Movies So I can program my recorder.


 I use Zap2It (the classic version) or TV Guide Online.




> What happened to channel 1.1 Whats On ?


 I don't what you mean by "what happened?" It's still there, with TV listings. I'm actually watching 1.2 (Retro TV) at the moment, an old "Doctor Who" episode.


----------



## abdiver

wintertime said:


> I use Zap2It (the classic version) or TV Guide Online.
> 
> 
> I don't what you mean by "what happened?" It's still there, with TV listings. I'm actually watching 1.2 (Retro TV) at the moment, an old "Doctor Who" episode.


Thanks for the reply I used to get channel 1.1 (What's on) I had assumed it was off air I guess I don't get it now Being you get it, I am moving my antenna about 20' west and antenna should be about 6' taller perhaps that will do it. Thanks for the reply.............. Bill


----------



## wintertime

Wow, I'm amazed that you can get KAXT in Bolinas. You must have one heck of an antenna.


----------



## jimv1983

kokishin said:


> What c3 said ^^^.
> 
> When I researched the rental fee of a Comcast X1 DVR and client vs buying a Roamio Pro and a Mini, over a year ago, I calculated the Tivo solution would pay for itself in less than 2.5 years presuming Comcast did not increase their rental fees. From a functionality standpoint, I think Tivo offers a much better solution. You may may want to do your research again. www.tivocommunity.com is very helpful.



I'm well aware of the cost of Tivo. The Tivo Roamio Pro is $1,100 (including lifetime "service"). The Comcast X1 DVR is $20/month(probably less if you are on a promotional offer which can be renewed anytime). The break even point is about 4.5 years. Also, don't forget that with the rental you can also swap the box if it dies, if a new model comes out(like a 4K model), etc for no extra cost.

The hardware is ridiculously expensive and the fact that they try and hide that by calling part of it a "service" fee when no real service (except maybe guide data which comes from a third party service for free anyways) is just dishonest.


----------



## KingsFan6

*TiVo Roamio reduction in PQ*

I just installed a TiVo Roamio (base model), and I'm quite stunned to see that picture quality is worse than the Moto DCX3400. All else is equal in the comparison (native output, same HDMI port on the TV, same settings on the TV, etc.).

The Giants-Bills game on Fox this past Sunday was just atrocious, and the day before that, the Cal-WSU game on Pac12 Network was pretty bad as well, though not nearly as bad as the NFL game. I can't imagine the PQ ever being that bad on the Moto. Even when I watch SportsCenter, which always seem to have pretty good picture (I suppose Comcast allocates higher bitrates to more popular channels/programming), the overall picture looks soft, especially when they cut away to player/coach interviews -- Absolutely no details in faces at all.

There are two explanations I can think of: 1) post-processing on either or both boxes, 2) the cablecard firmware for the Roamio is tweaked in a way that causes the incoming signal from Comcast to look different on its way out over HDMI. Is #2 even possible, that firmware on the cablecard can somehow affect PQ?

I'm on a 30-day trial of the TiVo, and I'll have to seriously consider returning it if the PQ degradation is more than just my imagination. I will soon hook back up the Moto box for a better side-by-side comparison.


----------



## wco81

Is it that drastic?

Never tried the Moto box as it had only two tuners,me all hard drive and high monthly cost,
Like $15-20. And you'd pay that perpetually.

So it really wasn't an option. To me maybe the picture is a bit soft but I attributed that to Comcast cramming data into narrow channels.


----------



## mazman49

KingsFan6 said:


> I just installed a TiVo Roamio (base model), and I'm quite stunned to see that picture quality is worse than the Moto DCX3400. All else is equal in the comparison (native output, same HDMI port on the TV, same settings on the TV, etc.).
> 
> The Giants-Bills game on Fox this past Sunday was just atrocious, and the day before that, the Cal-WSU game on Pac12 Network was pretty bad as well, though not nearly as bad as the NFL game. I can't imagine the PQ ever being that bad on the Moto. Even when I watch SportsCenter, which always seem to have pretty good picture (I suppose Comcast allocates higher bitrates to more popular channels/programming), the overall picture looks soft, especially when they cut away to player/coach interviews -- Absolutely no details in faces at all.
> 
> There are two explanations I can think of: 1) post-processing on either or both boxes, 2) the cablecard firmware for the Roamio is tweaked in a way that causes the incoming signal from Comcast to look different on its way out over HDMI. Is #2 even possible, that firmware on the cablecard can somehow affect PQ?
> 
> I'm on a 30-day trial of the TiVo, and I'll have to seriously consider returning it if the PQ degradation is more than just my imagination. I will soon hook back up the Moto box for a better side-by-side comparison.


 
That's very strange. I have a Roamio and the PQ is exactly the same as my old Moto box. Are you sure the TiVo is outputting 720p or better? Or perhaps you might have received a defective box. Good luck.


----------



## KingsFan6

mazman49 said:


> That's very strange. I have a Roamio and the PQ is exactly the same as my old Moto box. Are you sure the TiVo is outputting 720p or better? Or perhaps you might have received a defective box. Good luck.


I have the TiVo outputting at native. Same thing prior with the Moto DCX3400. That should theoretically make it apples to apples, since it allows the TV to perform all scaling.

I doubt it could be a defective box. Being "digital", I tend to think the picture is what it is and must be the result of whatever difference in video processing that exists between the two boxes (processing which can't be adjusted by the user). Or perhaps could Cablecard firmware have instructions of some sort that causes video to be processed differently? I don't know enough about firmware, so I don't know if that's even possible.

Would be great if someone can verify that I have the latest firmware on the Cablecard. Mine shows "FW*: 6.25" and "FW: 5.23", which I know for sure (based on other online forums) was the latest and greatest two years ago.

Also, is there such a thing as different hardware versions of a cable box, similar to routers (e.g., v2 vs v1)?


----------



## KingsFan6

wco81 said:


> Is it that drastic?
> 
> Never tried the Moto box as it had only two tuners,me all hard drive and high monthly cost,
> Like $15-20. And you'd pay that perpetually.
> 
> So it really wasn't an option. To me maybe the picture is a bit soft but I attributed that to Comcast cramming data into narrow channels.


Actually, for some Comcast packages (like what I have . . . HD Preferred XF), the HD tech fee is included in the package, and therefore the HD DVR is just an extra $10/month. The $20 cost is for packages that don't come automatically with HD, but who nowadays don't opt for HD?

And I should admit that I'm exagerating the PQ effect a bit. The PQ appears to be worse than the Moto, but not by a whole lot. But enough for me to call out and be bothered by it. I think I have a critical eye with these types of things. The TiVo interface, however, is beautiful, and I like the extra tuners, better response within On Demand, and the ability to customize the channels that show up in the default guide.


----------



## kokishin

KingsFan6 said:


> I have the TiVo outputting at native. Same thing prior with the Moto DCX3400. That should theoretically make it apples to apples, since it allows the TV to perform all scaling.
> 
> I doubt it could be a defective box. Being "digital", I tend to think the picture is what it is and must be the result of whatever difference in video processing that exists between the two boxes (processing which can't be adjusted by the user). Or perhaps could Cablecard firmware have instructions of some sort that causes video to be processed differently? I don't know enough about firmware, so I don't know if that's even possible.
> 
> Would be great if someone can verify that I have the latest firmware on the Cablecard. Mine shows "FW*: 6.25" and "FW: 5.23", which I know for sure (based on other online forums) was the latest and greatest two years ago.
> 
> Also, is there such a thing as different hardware versions of a cable box, similar to routers (e.g., v2 vs v1)?


My Moto cablecard info:
HW: 0537971002
Boot: 03.25
FW: 03.31
FW*: 06.25


----------



## KingsFan6

kokishin said:


> My Moto cablecard info:
> HW: 0537971002
> Boot: 03.25
> FW: 03.31
> FW*: 06.25


My FW* matches yours, but my FW is 5.23 (so later than yours?). I have no idea what the difference is between FW* and FW, ha! But I think I've noticed from other forums that the 6.25 gets quoted as the standard firmware version.


----------



## KingsFan6

While I'm still in evaluation mode of the TiVo Roamio, I'm curious about other folks wifi connection speeds. I'm getting just a paltry 10-12 Mb/s link rate with the internal wifi adapter (I'm able to check this from my router configuration page). This seems really really slow, especially with a consistent 70% to 75% signal strength, even on 2.4 GHz.


----------



## PretzelFisch

KingsFan6 said:


> While I'm still in evaluation mode of the TiVo Roamio, I'm curious about other folks wifi connection speeds. I'm getting just a paltry 10-12 Mb/s link rate with the internal wifi adapter (I'm able to check this from my router configuration page). This seems really really slow, especially with a consistent 70% to 75% signal strength, even on 2.4 GHz.


what is your isp bandwidth?


----------



## KingsFan6

PretzelFisch said:


> what is your isp bandwidth?


Internet bandwidth with Comcast is 75 Mbps. I can link at 50 to 60 Mbps with same signal strength with my iPhone or iPad in the same location as the Roamio. Same thing with my Roku.


----------



## PretzelFisch

KingsFan6 said:


> I just installed a TiVo Roamio (base model), and I'm quite stunned to see that picture quality is worse than the Moto DCX3400. All else is equal in the comparison (native output, same HDMI port on the TV, same settings on the TV, etc.).
> 
> The Giants-Bills game on Fox this past Sunday was just atrocious, and the day before that, the Cal-WSU game on Pac12 Network was pretty bad as well, though not nearly as bad as the NFL game. I can't imagine the PQ ever being that bad on the Moto. Even when I watch SportsCenter, which always seem to have pretty good picture (I suppose Comcast allocates higher bitrates to more popular channels/programming), the overall picture looks soft, especially when they cut away to player/coach interviews -- Absolutely no details in faces at all.
> 
> There are two explanations I can think of: 1) post-processing on either or both boxes, 2) the cablecard firmware for the Roamio is tweaked in a way that causes the incoming signal from Comcast to look different on its way out over HDMI. Is #2 even possible, that firmware on the cablecard can somehow affect PQ?
> 
> I'm on a 30-day trial of the TiVo, and I'll have to seriously consider returning it if the PQ degradation is more than just my imagination. I will soon hook back up the Moto box for a better side-by-side comparison.


Check your video setting I just noticed my tivo set it's self to 1080i


----------



## KingsFan6

PretzelFisch said:


> Check your video setting I just noticed my tivo set it's self to 1080i


Even better, I have it set to native. That way, I eliminate any differences in scaling performance between the Roamio and the Moto.

Come to think about this some more, there's another possibility. The Moto could have some non-configurable video settings that artificially "enhances" the picture, so maybe what I'm seeing with the Roamio is a pure unaltered passthrough, a perfect representation of Comcast's bad HD that people always complain about. It looked so much nicer to me, but maybe I've been tricked! The Moto does have a setting for sharpness in its hidden menu, but it affects SD channels only, so that can't be it.


----------



## PretzelFisch

KingsFan6 said:


> Even better, I have it set to native. That way, I eliminate any differences in scaling performance between the Roamio and the Moto.
> 
> Come to think about this some more, there's another possibility. The Moto could have some non-configurable video settings that artificially "enhances" the picture, so maybe what I'm seeing with the Roamio is a pure unaltered passthrough, a perfect representation of Comcast's bad HD that people always complain about. It looked so much nicer to me, but maybe I've been tricked! The Moto does have a setting for sharpness in its hidden menu, but it affects SD channels only, so that can't be it.


I will say comcast compared to OTA is a little less clear and vibrant. but it also doesn't loose signal when a plan flies over head.


----------



## juancmjr

I've had the Pace RNG110 for about 6 months. In that time it has lost signal many times, with a unplug/replug getting the box up and running. It will be exchanged for another in the coming days. Just wondering about anyone's experience with this box.


----------



## KingsFan6

Over the past week, I've been doing some toggling back and forth between the Roamio and Moto DCX3400 box (keeping picture settings the same between the two boxes and sending native resolution). I'm concluding that the Moto certainly has a sharper image, sharper edges, and deeper colors. Either the Moto is adding these artificial enhancements (making the picture less accurate), or the Roamio post-processes the incoming signal to force a softer picture. I don't which of the two it is, but I suppose I'd lean towards the former. Do boxes ever force a softer picture? I do have to say though that colors from the Moto do appear to be a bit too "deep".

I do notice that ESPN during Monday Night Football sent a pretty high bitrate (16+ mbps). Yet even at that bitrate, graphics were coming in with soft edges. Is that normal? The rest of the picture looked good though, and there was no mosquito noise like there are with some channels/programs. I keep my TV sharpness setting at 0, as that seems to be the perfect spot for Blu Ray. I have cable TV coming through the same input via a soundbar receiver.

If somebody can convince me that this is indeed the right, accurate picture and that soft picture (especially edges) is the norm with a cable-provided signal, then I can live with that. I just want to make sure that it's not the Roamio that is softening the picture. Even if no one tells me so, I think I can still live with what appears to be a softer picture under the assumption in my mind that is a truer, better picture that I'll get used to. Everything else about the Roamio rocks.


----------



## Steff3

I've posted this as a new thread but maybe some here can chime in......I'm new to TIVo and Comcast. Have the hd preferred digital (everything except hbo, etc) and I cannot get the app to view on demand. Have Roamio Plus and am in Fairfield. Was told by a support guy on Comcast forum out is not available in my area with the Roamio series..only premier????

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wco81

You're trying to get the Tivo app. on a mobile device to get streams of Comcast on-demand material?

It doesn't support that.

You can search for shows and if they're available on demand, you can select it and have it play back on the TV through the Tivo.


----------



## rxcats

Steff3 said:


> I've posted this as a new thread but maybe some here can chime in......I'm new to TIVo and Comcast. Have the hd preferred digital (everything except hbo, etc) and I cannot get the app to view on demand. Have Roamio Plus and am in Fairfield. Was told by a support guy on Comcast forum out is not available in my area with the Roamio series..only premier????
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I previously had a Roamio which did have Comcast VOD (along with Hulu, Amazon and Netflix). I just replaced it with the new TiVo BOLT and everything but VOD and Hulu shows up. TiVo is waiting on an upgrade from Hulu so it can be added. I went on the Comcast message board about the VOD issue and got a call back from Comcast within a few hours. They said this is a known issue that they are working to resolve. They left me a call-back number if I wished to discuss it and told me that they would call me once resolved so I can test that it is working properly. I previously had the basic Roamio model (not OTA one), but perhaps your issue is the same as mine with BOLT.


----------



## Steff3

wco81 said:


> You're trying to get the Tivo app. on a mobile device to get streams of Comcast on-demand material?
> 
> It doesn't support that.
> 
> You can search for shows and if they're available on demand, you can select it and have it play back on the TV through the Tivo.


No...trying to get it on the Tivo. It should show under find shows> at the bottom of the other apps (Amazon, you tube, etc) but it's not there.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steff3

rxcats said:


> I previously had a Roamio which did have Comcast VOD (along with Hulu, Amazon and Netflix). I just replaced it with the new TiVo BOLT and everything but VOD and Hulu shows up. TiVo is waiting on an upgrade from Hulu so it can be added. I went on the Comcast message board about the VOD issue and got a call back from Comcast within a few hours. They said this is a known issue that they are working to resolve. They left me a call-back number if I wished to discuss it and told me that they would call me once resolved so I can test that it is working properly. I previously had the basic Roamio model (not OTA one), but perhaps your issue is the same as mine with BOLT.


Yes, I heard that about Hulu. Perhaps they're the same issue but it seems Comcast has a tendency to blame everything and everyone but their selves, . And I've only been with them 3 days, lol.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rxcats

Steff3 said:


> Yes, I heard that about Hulu. Perhaps they're the same issue but it seems Comcast has a tendency to blame everything and everyone but their selves, . And I've only been with them 3 days, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


The number that Comcast gave me was to their "Comcast Escalations Department" at 1-888-824-8988 at extension 398-6125. She also gave me a specific extension for her since she is handling my ticket, but she said anyone can help with the extension above. This number may be only for people who have a ticket in progress, but I think it would be worth a try. They are well aware of the issue with VOD and TiVo and can call you when it is resolved and confirm it i working with your TiVo.

The Hulu app is being redesigned in HTML 5 so that it will be compatible with the new TiVo BOLT. BOLT does not support flash. Your Roamio Plus should get Hulu if you subscribe to it. If not, I would mention that to the Escalations Department too. You subscribe to the exact same tier with Comcast that I do (HD Digital Preferred with no HBO or other additional Comcast subscriptions). I am a long time Amazon Prime member (even before they streamed videos) and also subscribe to Netflix (streaming only) and Hulu (formally called Hulu Plus). Fortunately I have a Roku 3 so I can still access Hulu even without TiVo.


----------



## Steff3

rxcats said:


> The number that Comcast gave me was to their "Comcast Escalations Department" at 1-888-824-8988 at extension 398-6125. She also gave me a specific extension for her since she is handling my ticket, but she said anyone can help with the extension above. This number may be only for people who have a ticket in progress, but I think it would be worth a try. They are well aware of the issue with VOD and TiVo and can call you when it is resolved and confirm it i working with your TiVo.
> 
> The Hulu app is being redesigned in HTML 5 so that it will be compatible with the new TiVo BOLT. BOLT does not support flash. Your Roamio Plus should get Hulu if you subscribe to it. If not, I would mention that to the Escalations Department too. You subscribe to the exact same tier with Comcast that I do (HD Digital Preferred with no HBO or other additional Comcast subscriptions). I am a long time Amazon Prime member (even before they streamed videos) and also subscribe to Netflix (streaming only) and Hulu (formally called Hulu Plus). Fortunately I have a Roku 3 so I can still access Hulu even without TiVo.


Thanks for that..I'll try it later tonight when I get home or tomorrow morning. I do get Hulu, it's just the ON DEMAND stuff. Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingsFan6

I've been getting Xfinity VOD just fine from the menus. I do notice though that going to channel 1 (and various other channels) doesn't work directing straight to On Demand like it did with the Comcast boxes. Is this normal? I get an error (V52, I think).


----------



## Steff3

KingsFan6 said:


> I've been getting Xfinity VOD just fine from the menus. I do notice though that going to channel 1 (and various other channels) doesn't work directing straight to On Demand like it did with the Comcast boxes. Is this normal? I get an error (V52, I think).


 Yep..I haven't been able to get mine to work but have found out the only way to access it via TiVo is as you describe. My issue is the app doesn't show up there at all. Escalation wasn't able to solve and told me Tivo needs to push it to the box....crazy!!!!


----------



## Steff3

Argh.....just got off the phone for the second time with Escalation Dept. They said the card is now pared correct and the host name is TivoPremier so if On Demand is still not showing I need to replace the card. 4 days to roll a tech...really????? I am going to run down to my service center and swap out my card, hopefully that will do the trick. With all providers I've had over the years ( old cable company 30 yrs ago, DirectTv for 10+ yrs, and Dish for 4 yrs, I have NEVER had so much trouble getting something corrected. Except when I went to U-verse for my phone and Internet several years ago but nothing with TV. Not deeling very warm and fuzzy about Comcast, lol.


----------



## Steff3

Okay, swapped out my card, came home and called the 405-2298 number to pare the card, went relatively smoothly tho he had to send it 3t times over a10 min period but then all channels are active...EXCEPT on demand! Still doesn't show...it's been an hour so far. How long should it take? Anyone know?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keenan

Steff3 said:


> Okay, swapped out my card, came home and called the 405-2298 number to pare the card, went relatively smoothly tho he had to send it 3t times over a10 min period but then all channels are active...EXCEPT on demand! Still doesn't show...it's been an hour so far. How long should it take? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Have you tried a direct line to the TiVo from the point of entry? You don't have one of those hum-blocker filters on the line feeding the TiVo do you? I had forgotten about one I had on my line and OnDemand would not work until it was removed.


----------



## Steff3

Keenan said:


> Have you tried a direct line to the TiVo from the point of entry? You don't have one of those hum-blocker filters on the line feeding the TiVo do you? I had forgotten about one I had on my line and OnDemand would not work until it was removed.


As far as I know....I will have to go outside and look at what they did when they installed. It should be direct as is the coaxial that was installed when the house was built...2 direct lines to the family room and 2 to the mstr bdrm. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keenan

Steff3 said:


> As far as I know....I will have to go outside and look at what they did when they installed. It should be direct as is the coaxial that was installed when the house was built...2 direct lines to the family room and 2 to the mstr bdrm.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


And you've gone into the TiVo menu>Settings and Messages>Settings>Channels>My Video Providers and it's not in that list?


----------



## Steff3

Keenan said:


> And you've gone into the TiVo menu>Settings and Messages>Settings>Channels>My Video Providers and it's not in that list?


nope....after several calls and finally a tech roll out (none understood cable cards btw) it was determined my card had been assigned to 2 devices. They unpared and have it new ID's but still no joy. Escalation said I needed a new card. Replaced it this afternoon and do far the e hours and still not showing.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keenan

Steff3 said:


> nope....after several calls and finally a tech roll out (none understood cable cards btw) it was determined my card had been assigned to 2 devices. They unpared and have it new ID's but still no joy. Escalation said I needed a new card. Replaced it this afternoon and do far the e hours and still not showing.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Have you connected to the TiVo service after the CableCARD swaps and done a restart from the Restart or Reset System menu? You may have to try a "Repeat Guided Setup", I think that one saves any recordings but re-does everything else. There's also the nuclear option of Clear and Delete Everything which is basically a factory reset.

Are you sure OnDemand is available on your system via TiVo?


----------



## Steff3

Keenan said:


> Have you connected to the TiVo service after the CableCARD swaps and done a restart from the Restart or Reset System menu? You may have to try a "Repeat Guided Setup", I think that one saves any recordings but re-does everything else. There's also the nuclear option of Clear and Delete Everything which is basically a factory reset.
> 
> Are you sure OnDemand is available on your system via TiVo?


Yes, I did connect to TIVo device but did not do a reboot after...did it after the card was posted by pulling power. I'll try it as you suggest, including guided set UP..can't hurt. Others on tivo community forum are near and they do get it. One Comcast forum support dude told me it's not available on Roamio only premier but that's crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Keenan

Steff3 said:


> Yes, I did connect to TIVo device but did not do a reboot after...did it after the card was posted by pulling power. I'll try it as you suggest, including guided set UP..can't hurt. Others on tivo community forum are near and they do get it. One Comcast forum support dude told me it's not available on Roamio only premier but that's crazy, isn't it?


Yes, it is, it's definitely available on the Roamio. Do you have a link to the thread where he says that?


----------



## Steff3

Keenan said:


> Yes, it is, it's definitely available on the Roamio. Do you have a link to the thread where he says that?


It was a pm from Comcast forum....I can copy and paste but not sure I can link it..Will try.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steff3

Steff3 said:


> It was a pm from Comcast forum....I can copy and paste but not sure I can link it..Will try.
> Copied from the Comcast forum post.....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


ComcastKevinL
Posted by
ComcastKevinL
Official Employee Digital Care
Communication is Key. Way to go, keep it up. Congrats on 100 Replies!
Congratulations on receiving your first Kudos! Thank you for your meaningful contribution to the forum. May this be the first of many kudos.
Great Job! Your reply has been accepted. Thank you for helping and Congrats on your 1st Solution.


Member Since: ‎08-24-2015
Posts: 150
Choose this solution
So, unfortunately, Xfinity On Demand would not work with this equipment in your service area. You may find researching online that the Roamio does work with Comcast Xfinity On Demand, and it does, but not in your area. Does this resolve you issue? If you have other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Steff3

His previous post......

Posted by
ComcastKevinL
Official Employee Digital Care
Communication is Key. Way to go, keep it up. Congrats on 100 Replies!
Congratulations on receiving your first Kudos! Thank you for your meaningful contribution to the forum. May this be the first of many kudos.
Great Job! Your reply has been accepted. Thank you for helping and Congrats on your 1st Solution.


Member Since: ‎08-24-2015
Posts: 150
Choose this solution
Hello Steff3,

This is not entirely accurate. What kind of TiVo equipment do you have? Generally, in your area to receive XFINITY On Demand service with a TiVo device, a customer must have:
A TiVo Premiere Series 4 DVR (TiVo Premiere, TiVo Premiere XL, TiVo Premiere XL4 or TiVo Premiere Elite)
An XFINITY TV subscription that includes XFINITY On Demand
A CableCARD
Active broadband Ethernet connection or wireless router with TiVo wireless adapter (any Internet provider)

XFINITY On Demand pairing can take from 30 minutes to four hours to complete.

Notes:
XFINITY On Demand service is not available with TiVo Series 2, 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs.
If XFINITY On Demand is not supported in the area the customer is inquiring about, TiVo Cardio is not available.
Do you have the correct equipment?


----------



## Steff3

His previous post......

Posted by
ComcastKevinL
Official Employee Digital Care
Communication is Key. Way to go, keep it up. Congrats on 100 Replies!
Congratulations on receiving your first Kudos! Thank you for your meaningful contribution to the forum. May this be the first of many kudos.
Great Job! Your reply has been accepted. Thank you for helping and Congrats on your 1st Solution.


Member Since: ‎08-24-2015
Posts: 150
Choose this solution
Hello Steff3,

This is not entirely accurate. What kind of TiVo equipment do you have? Generally, in your area to receive XFINITY On Demand service with a TiVo device, a customer must have:
A TiVo Premiere Series 4 DVR (TiVo Premiere, TiVo Premiere XL, TiVo Premiere XL4 or TiVo Premiere Elite)
An XFINITY TV subscription that includes XFINITY On Demand
A CableCARD
Active broadband Ethernet connection or wireless router with TiVo wireless adapter (any Internet provider)

XFINITY On Demand pairing can take from 30 minutes to four hours to complete.

Notes:
XFINITY On Demand service is not available with TiVo Series 2, 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs.
If XFINITY On Demand is not supported in the area the customer is inquiring about, TiVo Cardio is not available.
Do you have the correct equipment?


----------



## rxcats

Steff3 said:


> ComcastKevinL
> Posted by
> ComcastKevinL
> Official Employee Digital Care
> Communication is Key. Way to go, keep it up. Congrats on 100 Replies!
> Congratulations on receiving your first Kudos! Thank you for your meaningful contribution to the forum. May this be the first of many kudos.
> Great Job! Your reply has been accepted. Thank you for helping and Congrats on your 1st Solution.
> 
> 
> Member Since: ‎08-24-2015
> Posts: 150
> Choose this solution
> So, unfortunately, Xfinity On Demand would not work with this equipment in your service area. You may find researching online that the Roamio does work with Comcast Xfinity On Demand, and it does, but not in your area. Does this resolve you issue? If you have other questions, please feel free to ask.


I live in San Francisco and my TiVo Roamio worked just fine with VOD. I didn't have any issue until I switched to the new BOLT device on Saturday. I suspect this is a Comcast issue.


----------



## Steff3

rxcats said:


> I live in San Francisco and my TiVo Roamio worked just fine with VOD. I didn't have any issue until I switched to the new BOLT device on Saturday. I suspect this is a Comcast issue.


Yes, as do I.....

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steff3

Steff3 said:


> His previous post......
> 
> Posted by
> ComcastKevinL
> Official Employee Digital Care
> Communication is Key. Way to go, keep it up. Congrats on 100 Replies!
> Congratulations on receiving your first Kudos! Thank you for your meaningful contribution to the forum. May this be the first of many kudos.
> Great Job! Your reply has been accepted. Thank you for helping and Congrats on your 1st Solution.
> 
> 
> Member Since: ‎08-24-2015
> Posts: 150
> Choose this solution
> Hello Steff3,
> 
> This is not entirely accurate. What kind of TiVo equipment do you have? Generally, in your area to receive XFINITY On Demand service with a TiVo device, a customer must have:
> A TiVo Premiere Series 4 DVR (TiVo Premiere, TiVo Premiere XL, TiVo Premiere XL4 or TiVo Premiere Elite)
> An XFINITY TV subscription that includes XFINITY On Demand
> A CableCARD
> Active broadband Ethernet connection or wireless router with TiVo wireless adapter (any Internet provider)
> 
> XFINITY On Demand pairing can take from 30 minutes to four hours to complete.
> 
> Notes:
> XFINITY On Demand service is not available with TiVo Series 2, 3, TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL DVRs.
> If XFINITY On Demand is not supported in the area the customer is inquiring about, TiVo Cardio is not available.
> Do you have the correct equipment?


Well, after swapping original Cable Card yesterday, following advise here to reboot, etc., after overnight, On Demand is now showing up and is functional. I find that for these folks to give blatantly wrong information is absurd. Thanks to all on this forum you are awesome with much more practical info them 95% of the Comcast support, thanks for your input!!!


----------



## NickFoley

Since when did HBO air first run movies in their OAR? Kingsman premiered tonight and it's on there as 2.39:1


----------



## PretzelFisch

Do any of you notice the audio dropping out on the comcast music channels?


----------



## Keenan

For those with TiVo Roamios an early release update was available starting today which enables QuickMode on the Roamio line and in the San Francisco and Chicago markets only, SkipMode is also supposed to be included in the release. You'll have to load your TSN in the linked page below and then force a connection to see if it sends the update, otherwise the box will be updated normally with the rollout starting on Dec 10th.



TiVoMargret said:


> Later today we will begin authorizing boxes to receive the 20.5.6 software update. The update will go to TiVo Premiere, TiVo Roamio, TiVo BOLT, and TiVo Mini boxes over the next month. There is still time to sign your box up at www.tivo.com/priority if you want to be one of the first to receive it.
> 
> Here are some of the changes in this release:
> 
> - TiVo Roamio boxes will receive QuickMode. (QuickMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini. QuickMode is not supported on TiVo Premiere.) QuickMode plays video at 1.3x normal speed with pitch-corrected audio. To turn QuickMode ON, press PLAY while watching video, and then SELECT.
> 
> - TiVo Roamio boxes (and their connected TiVo Mini boxes) IN SELECT MARKETS (currently San Francisco and Chicago) will receive SkipMode. (SkipMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and their connected TiVo Mini boxes in all markets.) When shows are marked with the SKIP icon, SkipMode allows users to quickly resume their show during a commercial break by pressing the D button or CHAN UP.
> 
> - TiVo Roamio and TiVo Premiere boxes will now display Channel Logos in the Guide. (TiVo BOLT and TiVo Mini boxes already display Channel Logos.) To turn off channel logos, press the A button when looking at the Guide and change the “Show channel logos” option.
> 
> - When watching an SD channel, and an HD channel is available, a “Watch in HD” banner will appear, and pressing the D button will tune to the HD channel.
> 
> - OTA channel scanning is now about twice as fast.
> 
> - fixed an intermittent issue where the box would become unresponsive in live TV
> 
> - fixed an intermittent issue where HDMI was “not permitted” after a software update
> 
> - fixed some YouTube playback performance issues


----------



## Keenan

Saw the below Comcast Forum post linked to at DSL Reports,

http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/HD-Enhanced-Program/m-p/2650965#M138185



> said by ComcastJenn :
> Bay Area customers are going to be notified starting 12/14, so channel 1995 won’t be available until then and it won’t work for Tivo devices. Check with Tivo about your device- the CableCard we gave you is MPEG4 capable, but the device it is in may not be (for example- Series 3 won’t work with MPEG4). Tivo should be contacting you about it as well and you'll get a letter from us soon!
> 
> MPEG4 migrations are scheduled to start in Bay in February 2016 and will finish up in April 2016 (These dates are scheduled to change!), but the good news is you still have time.
> 
> If you have other devices in your home besides Tivo wait until you get a letter from us to check Channel 1995 and it will tell you if you need to swap anything other devices. You can order right from your TV once it's available if you need to swap.


----------



## wco81

What is on channel 1995?

Didn't even know that existed.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> What is on channel 1995?
> 
> Didn't even know that existed.


I believe it's an MPEG4 notification/test channel, but I don't think it even exists here yet, maybe it will show up Dec 14th. Apparently there will also be a letter sent to subscribers outlining the MPEG4 conversion.


----------



## c3

Even though I have gotten my money's worth out of the lifetimed HDs, I still have 3 being used by family members and 2 in storage. Oh well.


----------



## Keenan

Yeah, only Premiere and later are MPEG4 compatible. I sold off my Series 3 units awhile back.


----------



## wco81

So when Comcast switches to MPEG4, the changeover will be transparent?


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> So when Comcast switches to MPEG4, the changeover will be transparent?


I would think so unless you have equipment that's not compatible with MPEG4. I have a Roamio Pro, a Basic(which will be replacing Comcast's X1 box) and an HDHR Prime and they're all MPEG4-capable so I'm good to go.

As far as picture quality, I don't think we'll see any difference, in fact, it wouldn't surprise me at all if they started to cram 6 or more HD channels per QAM.


----------



## mazman49

Keenan said:


> I would think so unless you have equipment that's not compatible with MPEG4. I have a Roamio Pro, a Basic(which will be replacing Comcast's X1 box) and an HDHR Prime and they're all MPEG4-capable so I'm good to go.
> 
> As far as picture quality, I don't think we'll see any difference, in fact, it wouldn't surprise me at all if they started to cram 6 or more HD channels per QAM.


Will our TiVo's have a larger recording capacity (number of hours) since mp4 files are smaller?


----------



## Keenan

mazman49 said:


> Will our TiVo's have a larger recording capacity (number of hours) since mp4 files are smaller?


That seems like a reasonable assumption. You might check in the Sacramento Comcast thread as I think the transition is already taking place there.


----------



## kokishin

Keenan said:


> Saw the below Comcast Forum post linked to at DSL Reports,
> 
> http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/HD-Enhanced-Program/m-p/2650965#M138185





> said by ComcastJenn :
> Bay Area customers are going to be notified starting 12/14, so channel 1995 won’t be available until then and it won’t work for Tivo devices.


I hope she meant: _it won’t work for *ALL* Tivo devices._

I have a Roamio Pro and it's supposed to work with mpeg4.


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> I hope she meant: _it won’t work for *ALL* Tivo devices._
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro and it's supposed to work with mpeg4.


I think that's what it means, that Ch 1995 won't show up on a TiVo at all. If you have a Roamio Pro you're fine as it is MPEG4 capable.


----------



## clads01

Hi, is there anyone on this thread that is in San Carlos, CA and successfully using an HDHomeRun Prime with CableCard? I've been trying to get it working for over two months without success, apparently a problem with the VCTID or channel table. Up to Tier III Comcast support and still no resolution. If anyone is using this device in San Carlos, can you tell me your VCTID? Thanks!

EDIT: Apparently, Tivo devices need this VCTID also. So if anyone has a Tivo with CableCard in San Carlos and can tell me their VCTID, that would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

clads01 said:


> Hi, is there anyone on this thread that is in San Carlos, CA and successfully using an HDHomeRun Prime with CableCard? I've been trying to get it working for over two months without success, apparently a problem with the VCTID or channel table. Up to Tier III Comcast support and still no resolution. If anyone is using this device in San Carlos, can you tell me your VCTID? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Apparently, Tivo devices need this VCTID also. So if anyone has a Tivo with CableCard in San Carlos and can tell me their VCTID, that would be great! Thanks.


Have you tried the Silicon Dust forum to see if they can help you? There's some pretty sharp people over there.


----------



## gfbuchanan

It may mean the SF Bay area. For the past month or more contractors have had trucks out in Cupertino, pulling Fiber into the local equipment boxes. This appears to be more than the main trunk as they are pulling fiber into the larger equipment boxes in our neighborhood. When I asked the workers what was going on, all they knew was that they were pulling fiber for Comcast. I don't know what if they plan to also run the fiber to the home, or not. We also received notice from Comcast that our service might be interrupted while this work is ongoing. So far though, we have not seen any disruption.

Greg


----------



## Keenan

Got an email from TiVo today that Comcast will be starting their MPEG2>MPEG4 rollout very soon. I'm guessing within the next few months.


----------



## abg

Hi-

I received a letter from Comcast saying that I needed to go to channel 1995 on my set top box to see if the set top box needed replacement. There, the verdict was that my ancient Motorola DVR needs replacement before 2/11/2016. My only options are an appointment, self-install kit or do a swap at an Xfinity store. I opted for the self-install kit. Does anyone have any idea as to what equipment they plan to send as a replacement? Will it even be a DVR? I presume that this has something to do with the aforementioned MPEG2->MPEG4 rollout.


----------



## Keenan

abg said:


> Hi-
> 
> I received a letter from Comcast saying that I needed to go to channel 1995 on my set top box to see if the set top box needed replacement. There, the verdict was that my ancient Motorola DVR needs replacement before 2/11/2016. My only options are an appointment, self-install kit or do a swap at an Xfinity store. I opted for the self-install kit. Does anyone have any idea as to what equipment they plan to send as a replacement? Will it even be a DVR? I presume that this has something to do with the aforementioned MPEG2->MPEG4 rollout.


Yes, it is about the MPEG4 conversion and older euqipment may not be MPEG4 capable. If you have a DVR now they will probably send you a Moto DCX3400(?) which I think is a 2 tuner model? They also have the X1 model which has 5(6?) tuners though I'm not sure if there's any special conditions that need to be met for them to install that model.

For TiVo, any model earlier than a Series 4(Premiere) will be incompatible with the new MPEG4 channels. I believe the Series 3 and earlier models will still be capable of receiving the remaining MPEG2 local broadcast channels as those are staying at MPEG2 for now, at least, they were the last time I read about it.


----------



## abg

Keenan said:


> Yes, it is about the MPEG4 conversion and older euqipment may not be MPEG4 capable. If you have a DVR now they will probably send you a Moto DCX3400(?) which I think is a 2 tuner model? They also have the X1 model which has 5(6?) tuners though I'm not sure if there's any special conditions that need to be met for them to install that model.
> 
> For TiVo, any model earlier than a Series 4(Premiere) will be incompatible with the new MPEG4 channels. I believe the Series 3 and earlier models will still be capable of receiving the remaining MPEG2 local broadcast channels as those are staying at MPEG2 for now, at least, they were the last time I read about it.


Thanks. I called this morning and was told that they're sending an X1 unit. The only person I know personally who has one says that he has to power cycle it every other day to reset it and even had to install an outlet strip with a switch in order to accomplish this on a regular basis. Gotta love technology!


----------



## abg

Keenan said:


> Yes, it is about the MPEG4 conversion and older euqipment may not be MPEG4 capable. If you have a DVR now they will probably send you a Moto DCX3400(?) which I think is a 2 tuner model? They also have the X1 model which has 5(6?) tuners though I'm not sure if there's any special conditions that need to be met for them to install that model.
> 
> For TiVo, any model earlier than a Series 4(Premiere) will be incompatible with the new MPEG4 channels. I believe the Series 3 and earlier models will still be capable of receiving the remaining MPEG2 local broadcast channels as those are staying at MPEG2 for now, at least, they were the last time I read about it.


Thanks. I called this morning and was told that they're sending an X1 unit. The only person I know personally who has one says that he has to power cycle it every other day to reset it and even had to install an outlet strip with a switch in order to accomplish this on a regular basis. Gotta love technology!


----------



## R8der

abg said:


> Thanks. I called this morning and was told that they're sending an X1 unit. The only person I know personally who has one says that he has to power cycle it every other day to reset it and even had to install an outlet strip with a switch in order to accomplish this on a regular basis. Gotta love technology!


I have an X1 unit and it's never needed a power reset. Now if Comcast could fix the audio dropouts on music channels and on demand I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Keenan

R8der said:


> I have an X1 unit and it's never needed a power reset. Now if Comcast could fix the audio dropouts on music channels and on demand I'd be a happy camper.


Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen that name around here, welcome back R8der!


----------



## R8der

Keenan said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen that name around here, welcome back R8der!


Thanks Keenan! I got involved in wine years ago and spent all my free time on that. I only recently started getting back into Home Theater and figured to see what was happening on the HD forums!


----------



## Barovelli

abg said:


> The only person I know personally who has one says that he has to power cycle it every other day to reset it and even had to install an outlet strip with a switch in order to accomplish this on a regular basis. Gotta love technology!


I'll donate my DCT power cord that has an inline switch if you could use it. Was such a useful item I was thinking about making more and selling them online. 

Haven't needed it since replacing the Comcast DVR with a Tivo.


----------



## spear

On Monday, I got the snail mail notification to replace my cable box (Moto DCH3200) so I placed an order that night through Channel 1995. A Pace RNG110 arrived today (Thursday) via UPS. It came with labels to ship back the old box, but I'll probably just drop it off at the local office.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, I tune into 1995 on my Tivo and all I see is a black screen with 3 white dots in the middle pulsing in sequence, as if loading something.


----------



## abg

abg said:


> Thanks. I called this morning and was told that they're sending an X1 unit. The only person I know personally who has one says that he has to power cycle it every other day to reset it and even had to install an outlet strip with a switch in order to accomplish this on a regular basis. Gotta love technology!


So, on the 24th I received the new unit, an Arris Model AX013ANM. Got around to setting it up today.

First impressions:
I am really, really impressed. Setup was trivially simple and the end result was the the remote is controlling both my old (2004) Denon AV Receiver as well as the more current (2015) Samsung TV. The unit itself is smaller, lighter and silent as compared to the old unit (DCT3412).

Only downsides so far: 

1. No component output. I always liked having that as a backstop as we've often had signal quality issues and HDMI/HDCP will frequently interpret that as an attempt to steal signal and cut off the connection. My eyes can't see the difference between Component and HDMI so I never minded using component.

2. No remote buttons that are obviously NOT used by the system. Not sure where I'll program in my 30 sec skip feature 

Still, at first glance, this new system is a winner and I look forward to using it. I hope the first impression lasts.


----------



## clads01

Keenan said:


> Have you tried the Silicon Dust forum to see if they can help you? There's some pretty sharp people over there.


Thanks, Keenan. I did try with SiliconDust and they said the issue is that Comcast needs to configure the CableCard with the correct hub or headend setting so that it can get the right channel table (i.e., be told which channels it is allowed to tune in). Comcast knows that this is the issue but cannot fix it. I was thinking if I can find someone who has a working VCTID in my neighborhood, I can have them set it to the same value and see if that works.


----------



## Keenan

clads01 said:


> Thanks, Keenan. I did try with SiliconDust and they said the issue is that Comcast needs to configure the CableCard with the correct hub or headend setting so that it can get the right channel table (i.e., be told which channels it is allowed to tune in). Comcast knows that this is the issue but cannot fix it. I was thinking if I can find someone who has a working VCTID in my neighborhood, I can have them set it to the same value and see if that works.


You might try the CableCARD activation number, 1-877-405-2298. It's been awhile since I've used it but it bypasses all the lower level support and gets you right to someone who can actually make things happen with a CableCARD problem.


----------



## clads01

Keenan said:


> You might try the CableCARD activation number, 1-877-405-2298. It's been awhile since I've used it but it bypasses all the lower level support and gets you right to someone who can actually make things happen with a CableCARD problem.


I'm actually already up to Tier III support with Comcast. They still can't fix it. I'll probably just go the OTA route but unfortunately can't tune in CBS and PBS from our new house -- hills seem to be in the way.


----------



## cwerdna

abg said:


> I received a letter from Comcast saying that I needed to go to channel 1995 on my set top box to see if the set top box needed replacement. There, the verdict was that my ancient Motorola DVR needs replacement before 2/11/2016.
> ...
> I presume that this has something to do with the aforementioned MPEG2->MPEG4 rollout.


I haven't received any letter. I only found out about the MPEG2 to 4 switchover by accident elsewhere (I think TiVocommunity).

And, channel 1995 doesn't work for me. It looks like that'll be all moot for me now.


Keenan said:


> Yeah, only Premiere and later are MPEG4 compatible. I sold off my Series 3 units awhile back.


FWIW, I stumbled across good news today for those w/TiVO HDs (but not the older Series 3).

Per https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Comcast-Transitioning-to-MPEG4-in-Select-Markets

"*TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL:* TiVo has implemented a software update which will bring MPEG-4 capability to TiVo HD DVRs. Active HD/HDXL customers can expect this update sometime during the week of 1/17/16."


(I'm in the above bucket, so yay!)

​


wco81 said:


> Hmm, I tune into 1995 on my Tivo and all I see is a black screen with 3 white dots in the middle pulsing in sequence, as if loading something.


Yes. That's what still happens today for me, w/my TiVo HD.


Keenan said:


> Got an email from TiVo today that Comcast will be starting their MPEG2>MPEG4 rollout very soon. I'm guessing within the next few months.


From the horse's mouth at http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/HD-Enhanced-Program/m-p/2651615#M138238 posted by ComcastJenn, an official employee


> Bay Area customers are going to be notified starting 12/14, so channel 1995 won’t be available until then and it won’t work for Tivo devices. Check with Tivo about your device- the CableCard we gave you is MPEG4 capable, but the device it is in may not be (for example- Series 3 won’t work with MEPG4). Tivo should be contacting you about it as well and you'll get a letter from us soon!
> 
> MPEG4 migrations are scheduled to start in Bay in February 2016 and will finish up in April 2016 (These dates are scheduled to change!), but the good news is you still have time.
> 
> If you have other devices in your home besides Tivo wait until you get a letter from us to check Channel 1995 and it will tell you if you need to swap anything other devices. You can order right from your TV once it's available if you need to swap.
> 
> Thanks for reaching out!​


----------



## c3

The Broadcast TV Fee is going up to $5/month.


----------



## kokishin

*Mpeg4 Transition*

Comcast sent out a letter stating they would be transitioning to mpeg4 in N. CA on 2/23/16. So far, all the channels I've checked are still mpeg2.

Please report if you're receiving mpeg4 channels.


----------



## dr1394

Channel 820, the Oprah Winfrey Channel is the only MPEG-4 channel I see here.


----------



## kokishin

dr1394 said:


> Channel 820, the Oprah Winfrey Channel is the only MPEG-4 channel I see here.


Yep. Just checked. Ch 820 reports H.264. Picture quality looks good too. Thanks.


----------



## dlca1

*Best Deals?*

My two year subscription is about to expire in < 2 weeks.

I haven't been paying attention. What is the best place to try to get a new bundle deal? Calling customer support, talking to one of those reps inside Fry's, BestBuy, grocery stores, etc? Or are they all going to be the same thing?


----------



## mazman49

dr1394 said:


> Channel 820, the Oprah Winfrey Channel is the only MPEG-4 channel I see here.


I have a Tivo Roamio and am with Comcast. Is there an easy way to determine if a channel is MPEG-4?


----------



## spear

beIN-HD (677) is MPEG-4 here (Santa Clara).


----------



## ZeggyZon

A mediainfo dump from channel 820 OWN from a tivo premier.



Code:


General
ID                                       : 1 (0x1)
Complete name                            : E:\Temp2\kmttg_v2.1j\XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.ts
Format                                   : MPEG-TS
File size                                : 1.46 GiB
Duration                                 : 43mn 39s
Overall bit rate mode                    : Variable
Overall bit rate                         : 4 782 Kbps
Law rating                               : TV-PG

Video
ID                                       : 3685 (0xE65)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AVC
Format/Info                              : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                           : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC                   : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames                : 4 frames
Codec ID                                 : 27
Duration                                 : 43mn 39s
Bit rate                                 : 4 158 Kbps
Width                                    : 1 920 pixels
Height                                   : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio                     : 16:9
Frame rate                               : 29.970 fps
Color space                              : YUV
Chroma subsampling                       : 4:2:0
Bit depth                                : 8 bits
Scan type                                : Interlaced
Scan order                               : Top Field First
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)                       : 0.067
Stream size                              : 1.27 GiB (87%)
Color primaries                          : BT.709
Transfer characteristics                 : BT.709
Matrix coefficients                      : BT.709

Audio
ID                                       : 3686 (0xE66)
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : AC-3
Format/Info                              : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                           : CM (complete main)
Format settings, Endianness              : Big
Codec ID                                 : 129
Duration                                 : 43mn 39s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Bit rate                                 : 384 Kbps
Channel(s)                               : 6 channels
Channel positions                        : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                            : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                                : 16 bits
Compression mode                         : Lossy
Delay relative to video                  : -936ms
Stream size                              : 120 MiB (8%)

Text #1
ID                                       : 3685 (0xE65)-CC1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-608
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 43mn 39s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                                       : 3685 (0xE65)-1
Menu ID                                  : 1 (0x1)
Format                                   : EIA-708
Muxing mode                              : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info                   : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                                 : 43mn 39s
Bit rate mode                            : Constant
Stream size                              : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Why not progressive instead of interlaced now?
ZZ


----------



## kokishin

This mpeg4 roll out is slower than a Comcast truck roll.


----------



## bobby94928

ZeggyZon said:


> Why not progressive instead of interlaced now?
> ZZ


Maybe because the original transmission, from OWN, is interlaced not progressive...


----------



## maddog510

So OWN is the only channel to switch to MPEG 4 so far? No ESPN?


----------



## kokishin

mazman49 said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio and am with Comcast. Is there an easy way to determine if a channel is MPEG-4?


Tune to Ch 820 (OWN) for an H.264 channel. Then go to:

Tivo Central->Account & System Info->Tivo Box Diagnostics.

Then scroll using the channel down button until you see the tuner which has Ch 820 and look further until you see H.264. 

Other channels will report MPEG2 (until they transition to H.264).


----------



## mazman49

kokishin said:


> Tune to Ch 820 (OWN) for an H.264 channel. Then go to:
> 
> Tivo Central->Account & System Info->Tivo Box Diagnostics.
> 
> Then scroll using the channel down button until you see the tuner which has Ch 820 and look further until you see H.264.
> 
> Other channels will report MPEG2 (until they transition to H.264).


Thanks! Checked it out and 820 shows as H.264. Tried a few other HD channels and they're at MPEG-2. Would be nice if Comcast made this a truly seamless transition.


----------



## kirby34

I'm guessing it's not so easy to identify if a channel has been switched over to MPEG-4 on a TiVo HD (652)? I thought I read somewhere that you can use the Video PID found in DVR Diagnostics, but I didn't see any definitive ways to use that information. In any case, I ran through all the HD channels we get on our Comcast package and with some exceptions, all of the Video PID's started with either 0xD, 0xE, or 0xF (including ch 820 which came up as 0xEF6). The exceptions were:

803 (FXXPHD) - 0x1184
782 (MTVPHD) - 0x1044
781 (VH1PHD) - 0x103E
758 (HSTRYHP) - 0x1179
754 (VEL) - 0x117F
753 (EPHD) - 0x104A
751 (APLHDP) - 0x1174
750 (DSCHDP) - 0x101B
745 (CCHDP) - 0x1038
738 (USAHDP) - 0x1015

Obviously, I don't know if there is any significance to this.


----------



## c3

If you use CableCARD, your bill should have these two lines:


CableCARD ..... $0
Digital Converter ..... $0


I think the combination of the two triggers the $2.50 customer owned equipment credit. When you change a subscription package, the CableCARD code is removed along with the old package, and it's probably not added back when the new package is added to your account. Therefore, you no longer receive the $2.50 monthly credit.


I went to the Comcast office today to have the CableCARD code added back to my account. Hopefully the credit will appear on the next statement. None of the 5 Comcast reps I encountered in this process knew anything about the $2.50 credit, which I guess should not be surprising.


----------



## kirby34

Forgot that the roommate had a TiVo S4, so I ran through all the HD channels on the S4 and noted that, indeed, 820 is the only one that currently comes up as H.264. Its Video PID is 0xEF6. *shrug*


----------



## kokishin

kirby34 said:


> Forgot that the roommate had a TiVo S4, so I ran through all the HD channels on the S4 and noted that, indeed, 820 is the only one that currently comes up as H.264. Its Video PID is 0xEF6. *shrug*


I don't know in other parts of the country the speed at which the rollout occurred, but so far, the Bay Area mpeg4 rollout has gone slowly. No biggie.

Although I'm a Giants fan and dislike the AL because of the DH, poor Kirby Puckett had such a short and tragic end to his life. RIP.


----------



## kokishin

*List of H.264 (aka mpeg4) channels*

I'd liked to keep track of Comcast channels in the San Francisco area that have migrated to H.264 (aka mpeg4). Please post as you discover them. I'll keep this post updated.

H.264 channels reported to date:
677 (beIN-HD)
820 (OWN)


----------



## kokishin

The Comcast SF Bay Area mpeg4 transition seems like it's moving at a snail's pace. I keep checking various channels daily and I don't see any progress other than the two channels listed above.


----------



## wintertime

Is it okay to ask a question about Comcast Internet here? I think there are some other forums on AVS about Internet usage, but this is where the Bay Area Comcast customers seem to hang out...

I got an email message from Comcast last week saying that they had upgraded (doubled?) my Internet speed and I could get the new speed by following their procedure (which was rebooting the computer and power cycling the cable modem). I tried that but didn't get any more speed. Does the speed boost maybe only work with Comcast's modems? I have a SurfBoard.


----------



## wco81

Google Comcast recommended modems.


----------



## wintertime

I had checked Comcast's list before I bought the SurfBoard a couple of years ago. They even have a link to buy it from Amazon. What I'm not sure about is whether this speed increase is for all Comcast-approved modems or only the ones they provide. If that isn't the problem, any other theories on why my speed didn't go up after a reboot?


----------



## wco81

I also have a Motorola Surfboard, have had it about 4 years and it goes up to the speeds they say it should, non Blast.

But I think it's probably approaching its limit.


----------



## ZeggyZon

wintertime said:


> Is it okay to ask a question about Comcast Internet here? I think there are some other forums on AVS about Internet usage, but this is where the Bay Area Comcast customers seem to hang out...
> 
> I got an email message from Comcast last week saying that they had upgraded (doubled?) my Internet speed and I could get the new speed by following their procedure (which was rebooting the computer and power cycling the cable modem). I tried that but didn't get any more speed. Does the speed boost maybe only work with Comcast's modems? I have a SurfBoard.


Don't just power cycle the modem. Press the reset button, this typically works for me.

ZZ


----------



## c3

Each downstream channel gives you up to 38 Mbits/sec. If your cable modem is DOCSIS 1 or 2, which is 1-channel only, then you need to upgrade the cable modem to get higher speed. DOCSIS 3 has at least 4 downstream channels, or about 150 Mbits/sec minimum.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I have 250 mb download speed from Comcast using their slim, tall Xfinity modem. Using the speed check program I actually get about 290 mb most of the time. Upload is 90 mb. Works great and has been totally reliable.

Larry
SF


----------



## Steff3

wintertime said:


> Is it okay to ask a question about Comcast Internet here? I think there are some other forums on AVS about Internet usage, but this is where the Bay Area Comcast customers seem to hang out...
> 
> I got an email message from Comcast last week saying that they had upgraded (doubled?) my Internet speed and I could get the new speed by following their procedure (which was rebooting the computer and power cycling the cable modem). I tried that but didn't get any more speed. Does the speed boost maybe only work with Comcast's modems? I have a SurfBoard.


I received that same email and have their DOCSIS 3 and also no change after a reboot however.....I was only suppose to receive 45 down if I remember correctly and from day one I was receiving between 80 and 90 so in my case, I think it was just made official. Have been with them for about 4 month and happy.


----------



## wintertime

ZeggyZon said:


> Don't just power cycle the modem. Press the reset button, this typically works for me.


 I don't see any buttons on the SurfBoard, just the indicator lights on the front and the network/power connectors on the back.


----------



## wintertime

Steff3 said:


> I received that same email and have their DOCSIS 3 and also no change after a reboot however.....I was only suppose to receive 45 down if I remember correctly and from day one I was receiving between 80 and 90 so in my case, I think it was just made official. Have been with them for about 4 month and happy.


 Hi, Steff. I'm only getting about 49; the email said they'd increased it to 100.


----------



## Steff3

wintertime said:


> Hi, Steff. I'm only getting about 49; the email said they'd increased it to 100.


I would call them.


----------



## c3

wintertime said:


> Hi, Steff. I'm only getting about 49; the email said they'd increased it to 100.



Other than Comcast, there may be potential bottlenecks on your side: router, WiFi, etc. Start with direct wired connection to the cable modem, without the router.


----------



## NxNW

Did anyone post here recently what speeds are supposed to correspond to what package names?

As part of my bundle I get "Performance Pro Internet"
Then they tack on $13 for "Blast"

What is being promised by these things?

I got 57 Mb/s sustained download speeds today if you were wondering.

I own my own SB6120 which I believe is DOCSIS 3.0


----------



## efball

NxNW said:


> Did anyone post here recently what speeds are supposed to correspond to what package names?
> 
> As part of my bundle I get "Performance Pro Internet"
> Then they tack on $13 for "Blast"
> 
> What is being promised by these things?
> 
> I got 57 Mb/s sustained download speeds today if you were wondering.
> 
> I own my own SB6120 which I believe is DOCSIS 3.0


They have recently been upgrading speeds, so it may depend on where you live. I have "performance pro" and I was recently updated from 75 to 100 Mbps. My download tests are running around 85-88 Mbps, but that's thru two 100 Mbps ethernet cards and two 100 Mbps network switches. I need to update my network now. With "speedboost" I was getting almost that fast before the speed increase.

You should cancel "blast", it's not making any difference for you. Blast is supposed to be 200Mbps now, up from 150Mbps


----------



## wintertime

c3 said:


> Other than Comcast, there may be potential bottlenecks on your side: router, WiFi, etc. Start with direct wired connection to the cable modem, without the router.


 Yeah, I've been checking the speed on my iMac, which is directly connected to the cable modem. The speed here on my MacBook Air in the living room is a lot lower.


----------



## Dfndr

*Alameda SF Bay CA*

I live on Bay Farm Island, right on the water, facing North. Now have Comcast for internet and cable TV but would like to save some money as I only watch main networks and PBS. I can actually see the big tower in SF to the east if I go to back yard.. Trees block lower half but I can see the top half. Is there an indoor antenna that will let me get HDTV on broadcast networks? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## NxNW

efball said:


> They have recently been upgrading speeds, so it may depend on where you live. I have "performance pro" and I was recently updated from 75 to 100 Mbps. My download tests are running around 85-88 Mbps, but that's thru two 100 Mbps ethernet cards and two 100 Mbps network switches. I need to update my network now. With "speedboost" I was getting almost that fast before the speed increase.
> 
> You should cancel "blast", it's not making any difference for you. Blast is supposed to be 200Mbps now, up from 150Mbps


Thanks, this is helpful: looks like I can save $150/yr if I turn off Blast.


----------



## Dfndr

*Comcast SF East Bay*

Can anyone tell me what I should be paying for High speed internet and basic HDTV on Comcast in Alameda(SF Eastbay)? Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

Dfndr said:


> I live on Bay Farm Island, right on the water, facing North. Now have Comcast for internet and cable TV but would like to save some money as I only watch main networks and PBS. I can actually see the big tower in SF to the east if I go to back yard.. Trees block lower half but I can see the top half. Is there an indoor antenna that will let me get HDTV on broadcast networks? Thanks for any advice.


Your question would be better asked in the SF OTA thread, but the quick answer is, if you can actually see Sutro Tower, then yes, you'll get all the main HD networks and many more independent stations. I would guess you'll get around 30 stations, maybe more.


----------



## bweissman

Sorry to pop in here with a possibly off-topic question, but forum search has failed me.

Is there a general technical thread for Xfinity X1 cable boxes? I finally upgraded from the legacy DVRs today.

Thanks.


----------



## dailowai

Anyone have any idea why Cooking HD channel isn't available on Comcast in the Bay Area? Seems like every other HD channel is available.


----------



## Defcon

dailowai said:


> Anyone have any idea why Cooking HD channel isn't available on Comcast in the Bay Area? Seems like every other HD channel is available.


The funny thing is their shows on-demand are in HD but the channel isn't.


----------



## Keenan

dailowai said:


> Anyone have any idea why Cooking HD channel isn't available on Comcast in the Bay Area? Seems like every other HD channel is available.





Defcon said:


> The funny thing is their shows on-demand are in HD but the channel isn't.


It's not that uncommon, Comcast also doesn't carry Sundance HD but you can view HD versions of their shows via the OnDemand section.


----------



## milt9

dailowai said:


> Anyone have any idea why Cooking HD channel isn't available on Comcast in the Bay Area? Seems like every other HD channel is available.


if you are talking about food network channel, in walnut creek (Rossmoor) it is on hd channel 747
milt


----------



## bobby94928

milt9 said:


> if you are talking about food network channel, in walnut creek (Rossmoor) it is on hd channel 747
> 
> milt


They are two different channels, both owned by the same company.


----------



## kokishin

kokishin said:


> I'd liked to keep track of Comcast channels in the San Francisco area that have migrated to H.264 (aka mpeg4). Please post as you discover them. I'll keep this post updated.
> 
> H.264 channels reported to date:
> 677 (beIN-HD)
> 820 (OWN)


I keep checking and I can't find any additional channels that have been converted to H.264 other than the ones above. Seems like this migration from mpeg2 is a total non-event. Anyone have any updates to report?


----------



## Persil

*Did Comcast become perfect? vs. Hello? Anybody left here?*

I'm just curious if Comcast has pulled off some kind of miracle.
This is post 15,607 since 1/23/2007.
That's an average of 4.5 posts a day.
Nobody has had anything to say since April 5th.
That was 77 days ago.
So, does that mean Comcast is finally doing something right?
Or, did everybody else cancel their Comcast subscriptions and go away?
Just curious.


----------



## wco81

Not right but there's no competition for cable as far as broadband right now.

Some areas have fiber but the fiber footprint is so tiny compared to cable that there is effectively no option out there.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I have been using Comcast for internet service for quite some time and it's been working great 100% here. I'm signed up for 250 mb service and I'm getting about 290 mb download. 
I got a good deal on their 150 channel DVR package recently and I've been happy with it, too. No complaints here.

Larry


----------



## Persil

I was just prodding you all to see if anyone was still alive...

Looks like there's 3 of us


----------



## galoot

I'm getting ready to dump dtv and get the Comcast dbl play. Tired of paying 150 to dtv and 82 to Comcast for Internet. Time to take the x1 plunge. I'm sure quality will be less dtv, but the price is right. Fingers crossed!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cperalt1

I just upgraded my package to X1 Preferred and got a new box looks like an RNG150 but it appears that the firewire port it not active. I was informed by the phone rep that the firewire ports are no longer active and should not be active? Is this true? I had been tuning via mythtv over firewire for recording. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## work4mike

Most peeps will hang out at dslreports. There's more action over there....

The big topic at the moment is about HDR support in the streaming of the Olympics. Comcast had been quoted by various sources that they will stream content encoded in HDR of presumably most of the sessions of the Rio Olympics. However, the HDR capable set top box (Xi5 ?) is still non-existent. 

Can whomever just recently signed up for the service inquire if they can get the Xi5 setop box? If it does exist in your market...

Thanks.




Persil said:


> I was just prodding you all to see if anyone was still alive...
> 
> Looks like there's 3 of us


----------



## bweissman

work4mike said:


> Can whomever just recently signed up for the service inquire if they can get the Xi5 setop box? If it does exist in your market...


In my experience, the only way to determine availability of a particular box is to go to your local Comcast store. Their phone reps have no knowledge of which box you'll get shipped from the warehouse.


----------



## Keenan

If I'm not mistaken, Aug 2nd is the day more MPEG2>MPEG4 conversions are to start. Apparently, some channels have already been changed with at least one of them being Pac12 Network(823) as noted here over at the TiVo forum. The interesting thing about it is that the channel is now being sent in a 720p format instead of its native 1080i.

In this thread over at TC is a discussion about how, apparently, Comcast has been down-rezzing 1080i channels to 720p as part of the MPEG2>MPEG4 transition. What's notable about this is while these converted channels are viewable on late model TiVos they will not record even though those TiVos are MPEG4 compatible. Supposedly it's being looked into.

As an additional data point, my Silicon Dust HDHomeRun Prime CC tuner with the beta recording software does display, record and plays back just fine. This is with a Win10 PC to view and a Win7 PC to house the record engine and data storage.

I'm curious what others are seeing.


----------



## Cal1981

Actually, there have been ongoing issues with the X1 system in Vallejo that increased after a full morning outage a couple of weeks ago. I've been getting intermittent audio dropouts of 1 -3 seconds along with infrequent video glitches. Two Xfinity techs came out last week and everything in the house checked out. Signal and SNL numbers looked good as did the moca levels between all of my devices (one XG1 DVR, one XG2 4 tuner satellite box and two XID satellite boxes. One of the techs lives in my area and said that he was getting the same audio drops and that it appeared to be more of a system wide issue made worse by the recent outage. I'm still getting the dropouts so I may have to make another call to support.


----------



## dr1394

Looks like Starz network (channel 816) is now H.264. First major channel (at least in my mind) to transition.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> Looks like Starz network (channel 816) is now H.264. First major channel (at least in my mind) to transition.
> 
> Ron


Has it been down-converted to 720p like they've done with other 1080i channels?


----------



## dr1394

It's finally happening. Current H.264 channel list (in Googleville).

734 A&EHD
742 ESQHD
746 HGTVD
751 APHD
754 VELOC
758 HSTWD
774 HLNHD
775 WGNAM

803 FXXHD
816 SZHDw
820 OWNHD
823 PAC12

Ron


----------



## dr1394

Keenan said:


> Has it been down-converted to 720p like they've done with other 1080i channels?


I have to hook up my replacement STB. Doh!

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> I have to hook up my replacement STB. Doh!
> 
> Ron


Apparently in some markets, not sure about all, Comcast has been down-rezzing 1080i channels to 720p when they do the MPEG2>MPEG4 conversion, I guess it allows them to pack 10 HD channels per QAM slot. The subject has come up over at TiVo Community Forum because those channels have become unrecordable once they'be been down-rezzed, Comcast and TiVo seem to be at odds as to what the core problem is. I'm guessing that it's TiVo's tuner as my Silicon Dust Prime tuner handles them just fine.

I should add, the TiVo issue aside, I'm a little surprised that Comcast has decided that quality is not important anymore; a 1080i channel down-rezzed to 720p is a definite quality reduction no matter what format it's being encoded in.


----------



## Keenan

It seems, at least per this thread at TCF, Starz has not been down-rezzed. It has been down-rezzed in some other markets and there are already some 1080i channels in this market that have been converted from 1080i to 720p, those being OWN(820), PAC12(823) and WGN(775).


----------



## wco81

Anyone notice an increase in fees the last couple of months?

My bill went up by about $4 and looking at the details, I see the Broadcast Fee and Regional Sports Fee are higher.

Broadcast Fee went from $3.25 in my June bill to $5.00 in my July bill.

Regional Sports Fee went from $1 in June to $3 in July.

Then a bit higher taxes for the higher fees.


----------



## Steff3

wco81 said:


> Anyone notice an increase in fees the last couple of months?
> 
> My bill went up by about $4 and looking at the details, I see the Broadcast Fee and Regional Sports Fee are higher.
> 
> Broadcast Fee went from $3.25 in my June bill to $5.00 in my July bill.
> 
> Regional Sports Fee went from $1 in June to $3 in July.
> 
> Then a bit higher taxes for the higher fees.


Yep..I noticed that as well. Sneaky farts. Good way to increase a locked term price


----------



## wco81

I'm locked into a contract for another 14 months.

But hopefully by then there will be 4K content to consider and then I can decide whether to stay with Comcast.

Would be nice if Google Fiber came here (San Jose).


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> I'm locked into a contract for another 14 months.
> 
> But hopefully by then there will be 4K content to consider and then I can decide whether to stay with Comcast.
> 
> Would be nice if Google Fiber came here (San Jose).


Isn't Google Fiber just internet? No TV cable type service?


----------



## Keenan

snidely said:


> Isn't Google Fiber just internet? No TV cable type service?


It's both.

Google Fiber


----------



## wco81

I believe they've bundled it with TV service. At least in some of their markets.

I don't know if they have premium channels or things like on demand.

Their rollout is so slow though. Heard they're looking at bringing it to some affordable housing in SF.


----------



## snidely

Google just took over Webpass. Webpass services our Okld. condo with highspeed internet (100Mbps up/down). Not sure what you call technology - a small antenna is on roof and signal is fed to each of the 45 units at $25/mo per unit on just pair of phone wires. Of course bldg. was built w. 3 pairs going to each unit. Only 3 people have landlines, anyway. No modem is necessary. You can pay more to get up to 300Mbps by using all 3 pairs of phone wires. Condo had to commit to paying for all 45 units at $25/mo + pay $4K install. This was a couple years ago.
Deal w. Webpass closes at end of year. Hopefully, maybe Google will sell us TV service. I assume it would be better. 

Thanks for post.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> I believe they've bundled it with TV service. At least in some of their markets.
> 
> I don't know if they have premium channels or things like on demand.
> 
> Their rollout is so slow though. Heard they're looking at bringing it to some affordable housing in SF.


They have premium channels, the below link is for Kansas City,

https://fiber.google.com/cities/kansascity/plans/


----------



## wco81

Keenan said:


> They have premium channels, the below link is for Kansas City,
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/cities/kansascity/plans/


Do they use DOCSIS modems or support CableCard?

By the time they roll it out to the Bay Area, if they ever roll it out, people would want 4K DVRs.

But getting away from Comcast and AT&T would be a huge win.


----------



## brimorga

wco81 said:


> Anyone notice an increase in fees the last couple of months?
> 
> My bill went up by about $4 and looking at the details, I see the Broadcast Fee and Regional Sports Fee are higher.
> 
> Broadcast Fee went from $3.25 in my June bill to $5.00 in my July bill.
> 
> Regional Sports Fee went from $1 in June to $3 in July.
> 
> Then a bit higher taxes for the higher fees.


Thanks for posting this. I just switched over from Directv with a roamio tivo on the $44.99 digital starter package and I was surprised how the taxes and fees add up. My first bill comes to $73.74.

Has anyone been able to get out of paying $14.99 for a self install kit? I never got a kit. I ordered online and then went to the Comcast store and she gave me a cable card. I asked if there was a kit or anything else and I was told no.

Also, are people still getting a $2.50 credit for bringing your own hardware?

Other then that, so far, so good. Loving the tivo and mini setup so far.


----------



## bweissman

Cal1981 said:


> Actually, there have been ongoing issues with the X1 system in Vallejo that increased after a full morning outage a couple of weeks ago. I've been getting intermittent audio dropouts of 1 -3 seconds along with infrequent video glitches. Two Xfinity techs came out last week and everything in the house checked out. Signal and SNL numbers looked good as did the moca levels between all of my devices (one XG1 DVR, one XG2 4 tuner satellite box and two XID satellite boxes. One of the techs lives in my area and said that he was getting the same audio drops and that it appeared to be more of a system wide issue made worse by the recent outage. I'm still getting the dropouts so I may have to make another call to support.


I am getting the exact same symptoms in central Contra Costa County. I don't recall a full morning outage, but then I don't watch morning TV.

Is there a Comcast case number I could inquire about and maybe add my name to the list?


----------



## Cal1981

bweissman said:


> I am getting the exact same symptoms in central Contra Costa County. I don't recall a full morning outage, but then I don't watch morning TV.
> 
> Is there a Comcast case number I could inquire about and maybe add my name to the list?


Not that I'm aware of but my advice is to call support and complain, making it clear that other customers have been told that this is a system, not a customer residence issue. I'm going to call again tomorrow to ask a bit more sharply when this is going to be resolved. This has been going on for at least a month and it's not acceptable.


----------



## snidely

Keenan said:


> They have premium channels, the below link is for Kansas City,
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/cities/kansascity/plans/


 That seems to give every cable channel that exist AND gives you 1000Mbps internet. (Altho it would seem anything over 100 is superfluous.) All for $130 plus tax. Premium channels available. I'd sign up!!

I would have hoped, tho, they didn't make you subscribe to all or nothing.


----------



## PretzelFisch

It's to bad google seems to be giving up on fiber, now they want to do wireless again right before they start deploying to San Jose.


----------



## brimorga

brimorga said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just switched over from Directv with a roamio tivo on the $44.99 digital starter package and I was surprised how the taxes and fees add up. My first bill comes to $73.74.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get out of paying $14.99 for a self install kit? I never got a kit. I ordered online and then went to the Comcast store and she gave me a cable card. I asked if there was a kit or anything else and I was told no.
> 
> Also, are people still getting a $2.50 credit for bringing your own hardware?
> 
> Other then that, so far, so good. Loving the tivo and mini setup so far.


Just to update my own questions. 

I was able to get the self install kit fee waived since I went into the Comcast office to pick up my cable card. At first I was told it was a shipping fee, but nothing was shipped. Then I was told that since I didn't get a STB, they can waive the fee.

I was also able to get a $2.50 per month credit applied for providing my own hardware and not using a Comcast STB.

Good news for anyone else signing up for service with a tivo.


----------



## Keenan

snidely said:


> That seems to give every cable channel that exist AND gives you 1000Mbps internet. (Altho it would seem anything over 100 is superfluous.) All for $130 plus tax. Premium channels available. I'd sign up!!
> 
> I would have hoped, tho, they didn't make you subscribe to all or nothing.


I'm not sure if you have to subscribe to both Internet and TV or not. It seems to me there were options mentioned when they were first rolling it out in Kansas City, I seem to recall a $70 and a $130 amount, presumably the first being just Internet and the second being both services.


Prices for Atlanta,

Hello, Atlanta
Fiber Internet + TV has arrived

Gigabit Internet and TV - $130
Gigabit Internet - $70
Symmetrical 100Mbps - $50


----------



## snidely

What I meant was, they make you subscribe to well over 100 TV channels. No "basic" TV packages. You can of course just subscribe to the Internet. If you did that, I suppose you could then subscribe to something like Roku to get some channels.


----------



## wco81

If they include all the premiums for $130, that's a good deal.

But what kind of set tops or DVRs would you use? Do they have on demand content or even the rights to stream the shows from those channels?

And can they beam TV channels through the wireless connections they're supposedly contemplating in San Jose while delivering the same data bandwidth?

Hell with 1 Gbps bandwidth, they could put together and OTT package.


----------



## snidely

Does not include premiiums


----------



## wco81

Ah I figured it was too good to be true.

I pay $160 for Triple Play with all the premiums.

Of course I'm not getting 1 Gbps and I still have to deal with Comcast.

Beyond the channel selection, I'd want to know about on demand and streaming rights to all the channels.


----------



## bweissman

Cal1981 said:


> Not that I'm aware of but my advice is to call support and complain, making it clear that other customers have been told that this is a system, not a customer residence issue. I'm going to call again tomorrow to ask a bit more sharply when this is going to be resolved. This has been going on for at least a month and it's not acceptable.


Did you get anywhere by calling?

The dropout problem is being discussed on the Comcast forum. You can add yourself to this thread, if you haven't already. Comcast seems to think it's a firmware issue.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> Not that I'm aware of but my advice is to call support and complain, making it clear that other customers have been told that this is a system, not a customer residence issue. I'm going to call again tomorrow to ask a bit more sharply when this is going to be resolved. This has been going on for at least a month and it's not acceptable.





bweissman said:


> Did you get anywhere by calling?
> 
> The dropout problem is being discussed on the Comcast forum. You can add yourself to this thread, if you haven't already. Comcast seems to think it's a firmware issue.


If you rewind and play back the segment that had the dropout does it repeat? If you try it a few times does it repeat exactly as it did the first time? Or does it disappear if you try rewinding a few times? I ask as this sounds similar to an audio problem that some of us have been having with our TiVo's, you'll get a dropout(no video issue) and upon replaying the segment back, sometimes the dropout disappears. It's something that TiVo hasn't been able to solve for going on over 6 mos now.


----------



## bweissman

Keenan said:


> If you rewind and play back the segment that had the dropout does it repeat?


Yes. The dropout is recorded on the Comcast DVR.


Keenan said:


> If you try it a few times does it repeat exactly as it did the first time? Or does it disappear if you try rewinding a few times? I ask as this sounds similar to an audio problem that some of us have been having with our TiVo's, you'll get a dropout(no video issue) and upon replaying the segment back, sometimes a few times, the dropout disappears. It's something that TiVo hasn't been able to solve for going on over 6 mos now.


I'll have to get back to you on that. It never occurred to me to rewind more than once.


----------



## Cal1981

Yes the glitches do show when I rewind the buffered recording. I did call again last week and the CSR told me that a number of homes in my immediate area were showing signal strength readings in the yellow, bordering on red. My readings were OK. He said that the node serving our area was showing a "plant failure" and that his board was also showing some degree out of outage in the SF Bay area. He further said that there were a number of similar complaints from my area. No ETA on a resolution and the audio dropouts and video glitches are still occurring.

We just had a brief internet and partial X1 outage. It's OK now but who knows about 20 minutes from now.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Cal1981 said:


> We just had a brief internet and partial X1 outage. It's OK now but who knows about 20 minutes from now.


So far I haven't noticed any problems with my Comcast feed here in San Francisco -- X1 TV or internet.

Larry


----------



## Cal1981

Larry Kenney said:


> So far I haven't noticed any problems with my Comcast feed here in San Francisco -- X1 TV or internet.
> 
> Larry


I'm not surprised Larry. A lot of these problems are probably node specific. I wish that we had a topography map of Comcast's network in the bay area so that we could see its nodes and the areas that they serve. It would be nice to know where the problems are. Ain't never gonna happen of course.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> Yes the glitches do show when I rewind the buffered recording. I did call again last week and the CSR told me that a number of homes in my immediate area were showing signal strength readings in the yellow, bordering on red. My readings were OK. He said that the node serving our area was showing a "plant failure" and that his board was also showing some degree out of outage in the SF Bay area. He further said that there were a number of similar complaints from my area. No ETA on a resolution and the audio dropouts and video glitches are still occurring.
> 
> We just had a brief internet and partial X1 outage. It's OK now but who knows about 20 minutes from now.


Thanks for the feedback. 

The below linked post describes elements of what I'm seeing,

Re: X1 Audio Dropouts (again)

I also have dropouts that are "permanent", it's there no matter how many times I rewind the section but those I have to assume are just a bad signal. It's those dropouts that can be "fixed" by rewinding that are the really confusing ones.


----------



## Cal1981

Keenan said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The below linked post describes elements of what I'm seeing,
> 
> Re: X1 Audio Dropouts (again)
> 
> I also have dropouts that are "permanent", it's there no matter how many times I rewind the section but those I have to assume are just a bad signal. It's those dropouts that can be "fixed" by rewinding that are the really confusing ones.


That thread pretty much says it all although there is too much emphasis on the DVRs. Too many customers are experiencing this for it not to be a system issue up the line from the head ends. This is clearly a significant problem that has existed for some time that Comcast hasn't been able to resolve. After my last call they gave me a $20 credit on my bill. Maybe if customers who call in demand billing credits, the company will have some incentive to solve this. I'd been pretty happy with X1 until this issue arose.


----------



## rsra13

What are the current best deals for Comcast?
Last year I cancelled my Triple Pay package, paying over $250/month, and kept only Internet. After that they of course offered me "free" basic TV, Internet, plus HBO for ~$65/month in a 12 month contract. I agreed immediately.

But the 12 months are over. So I want to know that are my options right now. 

I would go back to Internet only without issue if they don't at least match the current price.

Also, what's the cheapest price for HD?


----------



## Cal1981

The audio dropouts are getting to be more frequent and of longer duration. This is not acceptable. Again everyone should be calling Comcast to complain and demand a billing credit every month if need be. Maybe if a lot of bills get reduced, the company will actually do its damn job and fix this problem.


----------



## wco81

What is the major recent change, the MPEG4 rollout? Maybe the dropouts are related to that.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> What is the major recent change, the MPEG4 rollout? Maybe the dropouts are related to that.


The dropouts have been happening long before that, at least on TiVo units they have, I can't really say how long it's been with Comcast equipment.


----------



## Cal1981

After looking at the Xfinity forum posts, I checked and all of my boxes (an XG1, an XG2 and two XID units) are showing the 2.4 firmware. I never thought that this was really the problem. Can anyone confirm that the SF Bay Area has gone to MPEG4? If so , I haven't noticed any significant upgrade in PQ. The HBO and Showtime steaming channels on my Roku are still better. Could the decreased bandwidth of MPEG4 mean that Comcast might actually add some more HD channels? Its lineup has been pretty much stagnant for several years now.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> After looking at the Xfinity forum posts, I checked and all of my boxes (an XG1, an XG2 and two XID units) are showing the 2.4 firmware. I never thought that this was really the problem. Can anyone confirm that the SF Bay Area has gone to MPEG4? If so , I haven't noticed any significant upgrade in PQ. The HBO and Showtime steaming channels on my Roku are still better. Could the decreased bandwidth of MPEG4 mean that Comcast might actually add some more HD channels? Its lineup has been pretty much stagnant for several years now.


Here in Santa Rosa there's been about 7 channels that have been converted and it's been weeks since that was done. Starz has been converted to MPEG4 but has retained its 1080i resolution instead of been down-rezzed to 720p like the others.

823 PAC12 is now 720p but should be 1080i
820 Own is now 720p but should be 1080i
775 WGN is now 720p but should be 1080i

There are also 3 Latino channels but I don't subscribe to them so I don't know what resolution they have.

678	EDEPHD	
679	FXDEHD	
680	UNVSOHD

Those are the only channels that have been converted up here. I don't know about any other premium channels as I'm currently not subscribed to them.


----------



## Cal1981

I've noticed far fewer audio dropouts or video glitches over the past few days. On Saturday, from the Xfinity menu, I did a restart on all of my X1 devices, one by one. I don't know if that had any impact on the problem though. What about the rest of you?

Let me amend this. I don't think that I'm hearing any audio dropouts now. Hopefully this is the end of them.

Tuesday 8/23: Three days with no problems. Somebody fixed something.


----------



## Keenan

I haven't really spent any time watching Comcast TV lately so I can't say if the issue is better or worse. Maybe later this week.


----------



## bweissman

I didn't want to say anything for fear of jinxing it. I do think I'm hearing fewer audio dropouts. And the ones that I do hear are no longer accompanied by sparkly pixels in the video.

I did mention to Eric G. on the Comcast forums that TiVo users were hearing the dropouts. I think that may have been the crucial data point that steered him away from his focus on the X1 firmware.


----------



## bweissman

Have any of you watched the latest episode of Mr. Robot? I was able to capture an A/V dropout around the 58-minute mark.

Here's a link to the .MOV file captured on my iPad. Turn up the volume so you can hear the audio dropout. The video dropout is obvious.

Would love to know whether anyone else in the Bay Area got the same dropout.


----------



## Cal1981

bweissman said:


> Have any of you watched the latest episode of Mr. Robot? I was able to capture an A/V dropout around the 58-minute mark.
> 
> Here's a link to the .MOV file captured on my iPad. Turn up the volume so you can hear the audio dropout. The video dropout is obvious.
> 
> Would love to know whether anyone else in the Bay Area got the same dropout.


I watched the show that night but can't recall an audio drop/video glitch that blatant. It doesn't mean, however, that it didn't happen in my area (Vallejo).


----------



## Keenan

bweissman said:


> Have any of you watched the latest episode of Mr. Robot? I was able to capture an A/V dropout around the 58-minute mark.
> 
> Here's a link to the .MOV file captured on my iPad. Turn up the volume so you can hear the audio dropout. The video dropout is obvious.
> 
> Would love to know whether anyone else in the Bay Area got the same dropout.


Yes, I saw it. It looks to be an encoder/compression glitch by Comcast, probably done at their Colorado sat transmission facility. It appears to be 2 P frames.

(Video compression picture types)

At live speed it would not have looked as bad as that single frame capture, for me it was just some horizontal macroblocking lines across the middle of the image. And there was audio dropout as well.

This instance of video/audio dropout was not caused by our home equipment as far as I can tell.


----------



## Cal1981

Well that may have been short lived. Caught two audio drops watching Colbert last night. They occurred in a brief period just around midnight. Hopefully this is not a return of the more frequent drops and glitches.


----------



## Cal1981

Things seem to be holding up pretty well although last night, on MSNBC there were two audio drops, one of which was accompanied by a nasty video glitch. My suspicion is that, at times, MSNBC seems to more susceptible to these problems than other stations so I'm not as concerned as I had been when the problems were more prevalent.


----------



## Keenan

Later this month is when I'll be watching more TV as the fall season gets into gear. For the summer I'm generally watching baseball via DirecTV, streaming video and Blu-ray discs. I suspect once I get back into the groove I'll be posting about more dropouts, hopefully not, but I have zero faith Comcast has/will fix anything. With their apparent decision to drop 1080i channels to 720p with the MPEG4 conversion, I'm close to dropping their TV service altogether anyway.


----------



## KingsFan6

I watched some NFL today, specifically the Giants-Cowboys game on KTVU. The picture quality was horrendous, and KTVU has been like this for years now. I just don't understand how they can accept broadcasting such sh***y video. Now I understand that they have four or so subchannels with which they share bandwidth. I don't know the bitrates of those channels, but they should be devoting more bandwidth to their primary channel than they currently do. Less than 9 Mbps for a major network broadcast is ridiculous.


----------



## KingsFan6

Does anyone know when Comcast is going to switch all of their channels (or at least all that they plan on doing) to MPEG4? Not that I'm looking forward to it (I'd rather not have them mess with the source), but I'm just curious. They seem to be dragging their feet. Wonder if they are finding issues with the conversion (and associated down-rezzing) and will ultimately scrap their plans


----------



## yawitz

Earlier this week, I noticed that KTVU HD, on my system (the San Mateo/Foster City/etc. system), viewed via a TiVo Roamio DVR, was not showing up in 5.1 audio.

Going back to older recordings, I have saved episodes from a series that were in 5.1 through April 2016, then dropped to stereo in May.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## eugenile

Hey yall,

I just signed up with Limited Basic, I can't seem to find a straight answer because it seems to vary by market, but can I get the HD versions of the included channels in the Limited Basic plan without paying the $10 HD Tech fee. it seems ridiculous to pay $10 HD tech fee for a mere 10 channels of the HD versions of the local channels that limited basic is basically consist of.

https://customer.xfinity.com/help-a...tween-limited-basic-and-expanded-basic-cable/

Above it says "Please note that if you subscribe to Limited Basic only with HD equipment, you can watch all channels in HD without an additional fee for HD service."

The problem is I also have an international package with my limited basic so I can't use one of the DTA cheaper boxes because they say I can't get the international channels. But when I am trying to get one of the boxes that are capable of HD they are saying not only do I have to pay $10 for the box, but another $10 for the HD tech fee.

I'm in San Jose BTW


----------



## PretzelFisch

eugenile said:


> Hey yall,
> 
> I just signed up with Limited Basic, I can't seem to find a straight answer because it seems to vary by market, but can I get the HD versions of the included channels in the Limited Basic plan without paying the $10 HD Tech fee. it seems ridiculous to pay $10 HD tech fee for a mere 10 channels of the HD versions of the local channels that limited basic is basically consist of.
> 
> https://customer.xfinity.com/help-a...tween-limited-basic-and-expanded-basic-cable/
> 
> Above it says "Please note that if you subscribe to Limited Basic only with HD equipment, you can watch all channels in HD without an additional fee for HD service."
> 
> The problem is I also have an international package with my limited basic so I can't use one of the DTA cheaper boxes because they say I can't get the international channels. But when I am trying to get one of the boxes that are capable of HD they are saying not only do I have to pay $10 for the box, but another $10 for the HD tech fee.
> 
> I'm in San Jose BTW


yes with a tivo or another device that does hd off their cable card


----------



## wco81

With basic cable, can you get HD on the built-in tuner?

Or since Comcast puts HD channels on 70x, maybe not.

That tech fee may be for a box capable of getting their HD channels.


----------



## PretzelFisch

wco81 said:


> With basic cable, can you get HD on the built-in tuner?
> 
> Or since Comcast puts HD channels on 70x, maybe not.
> 
> That tech fee may be for a box capable of getting their HD channels.


We use a tivo and silicondust tuner, the hd channels come in. I assumed the tech fee is charged on the cable box capable of doing hd.


----------



## tranle

wco81 said:


> With basic cable, can you get HD on the built-in tuner?
> 
> Or since Comcast puts HD channels on 70x, maybe not.
> 
> That tech fee may be for a box capable of getting their HD channels.


I have limited basic $22.05 with 2 cable card ($0 + $1.5) with 1 cable box ($2.65) and 2 hd-dta ($0) with no HD fee but I get the HD broadcast of the local channels (702-715).


----------



## dr1394

More channels converted today (shown with *). Current H.264 channel list (in Googleville).

733 BRVOD*
734 A&EHD
742 ESQHD
745 CMDYD*
746 HGTVD
749 GOLFD*
751 APHD
753 E!HD*
754 VELOC
756 SCIHD*
758 HSTWD
759 CNNHD*
766 TOOND*
768 FREE*
769 DISWD*
770 SPRHD*
774 HLNHD
775 WGNAM
781 VH1HD*
782 MTVHD*
793 HCHD*
798 AMCHD*

803 FXXHD
804 IDHD*
811 HSNHD*
812 QVCHD*
816 SZHDw
818 UNIHD*
820 OWNHD
823 PAC12

I hooked up my replacement STB (DCX-3200) and found out it was a dud. Still on my DCH-3200.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

Not all of those have been switched up here, but among those that have they look like they've retained their native resolutions, no 1080i>720p conversions.


----------



## KingsFan6

*Compression*

Couple questions:

1) Does Comcast still pass through local OTA signals (i.e., they don't compress the signal any further)? If so, I assume that once these channels convert to MPEG-4, the PQ can only degrade or the change be imperceptible.

2) Some cable channels have relatively high bit rates (15-17+ Mbps), including ESPN, ESPN2, and CSN. Are these channels not compressed after Comcast receives from the source? If so, I'd also assume that PQ can only degrade or stay the same after conversion to MPEG-4.


----------



## dr1394

KingsFan6 said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> 1) Does Comcast still pass through local OTA signals (i.e., they don't compress the signal any further)? If so, I assume that once these channels convert to MPEG-4, the PQ can only degrade or the change be imperceptible.


I don't believe the local channels will be converted to H.264.



KingsFan6 said:


> 2) Some cable channels have relatively high bit rates (15-17+ Mbps), including ESPN, ESPN2, and CSN. Are these channels not compressed after Comcast receives from the source? If so, I'd also assume that PQ can only degrade or stay the same after conversion to MPEG-4.


The ESPN satellite downlink is already H.264. The Motorola (now Arris) DSR-6100 IRD (which is doing the H.264 to MPEG-2 conversion right now) can pass the H.264 signal through. It's possible that ESPN picture quality will get better. We'll see what kind of bit-rate the H.264 version of ESPN ends up at.

Ron


----------



## dr1394

Keenan said:


> Not all of those have been switched up here, but among those that have they look like they've retained their native resolutions, no 1080i>720p conversions.


I went to the Comcast office today and swapped my defective DCX-3200 for a RNG110 (although it took two tries, the first RNG110 had a 12 volt power supply for a 5 volt box).

I haven't checked all the H.264 channels yet, but Starz and Cartoon Network are still 1080i.

Ron


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone watching NFL Redzone today. Geez, I'm getting audio drops like crazy on it. It's seems to only be this channel though.


----------



## dr1394

Just checked HBO. Converted to H.264 and down converted to 720p. The encoder looks a little different than the one on Cartoon Network, Starz and FXX.

ESPN, Showtime, Cinemax and TMC still MPEG-2. I'll scan all the HD channels soon.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> Just checked HBO. Converted to H.264 and down converted to 720p. The encoder looks a little different than the one on Cartoon Network, Starz and FXX.
> 
> ESPN, Showtime, Cinemax and TMC still MPEG-2. I'll scan all the HD channels soon.
> 
> Ron


Just scanned my lineup here and it appears that 1080i channels that had already been converted to AVC but retained their native resolution of 1080i have now been down-rezzed to 720p, including the premium channels. It's a shame that HBO is now just a 720p channel as their shows often have some of the most spectacular looking imagery on TV, I guess that's all history now.

There's only about 20 or so channels left to switch here in Santa Rosa. Curiously, USA has been switched but has retained its 1080i resolution. I didn't check all channels that have been switched but USA is currently an anomaly. Comcast's RSNs are still MPEG2.


----------



## wco81

Hmm anyone try using AirPlay from the HBO Go app. Through AppleTV or casting through Chromecast?

I thought the pq was at least as good thru AirPlay as the Comcast 801 channel, maybe better. And still DD sound too.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Hmm anyone try using AirPlay from the HBO Go app. Through AppleTV or casting through Chromecast?
> 
> I thought the pq was at least as good thru AirPlay as the Comcast 801 channel, maybe better. And still DD sound too.


Yes, while I haven't tried the HBO Go app many of the streaming services actually have better PQ nowadays, usually 1080p at a 24Hz framerate with Dolby Digital Plus audio. The audio tops out at 192 Kbps while regular linear TV is usually 384 Kbps but it still sounds very good.

As soon as the baseball playoffs are over(and the Dodgers win the WS  ) I'll probably drop my TV package down to Limited Basic and start migrating my provider choices back over to DirecTV. DirecTV is at the forefront of providing 4K TV while Comcast is going backwards to 720p, nice.


----------



## dr1394

Keenan said:


> Just scanned my lineup here and it appears that 1080i channels that had already been converted to AVC but retained their native resolution of 1080i have now been down-rezzed to 720p, including the premium channels. It's a shame that HBO is now just a 720p channel as their shows often have some of the most spectacular looking imagery on TV, I guess that's all history now.
> 
> There's only about 20 or so channels left to switch here in Santa Rosa. Curiously, USA has been switched but has retained its 1080i resolution. I didn't check all channels that have been switched but USA is currently an anomaly. Comcast's RSNs are still MPEG2.


Same here, including USA staying at 1080i. Cartoon Network and Starz that were 1080i last week are now 720p.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> Same here, including USA staying at 1080i. Cartoon Network and Starz that were 1080i last week are now 720p.
> 
> Ron


I'm curious what they're going to do with their RSNs, are they going to leave them at 1080i or down-rez them? And apparently the networks have zero say in how the provider delivers their product to their subscribers. There had been some discussion on another forum that channels like HBO and other premiums might have contract stipulation that their signal was not to be down-converted. 

Time to kick-start that DirecTV DVR back into life, they still care about PQ!


----------



## brimorga

Keenan said:


> I'm curious what they're going to do with their RSNs, are they going to leave them at 1080i or down-rez them? And apparently the networks have zero say in how the provider delivers their product to their subscribers. There had been some discussion on another forum that channels like HBO and other premiums might have contract stipulation that their signal was not to be down-converted.
> 
> Time to kick-start that DirecTV DVR back into life, they still care about PQ!


I just got back here from directv! I moved to directv back in 2007, primarily because of the PQ and amount of HD content. Just got back to comcast last month because I bought a tivo to save money and figured the picture quality was close enough. Super disappointing for this latest development. Is it too much to ask to have great PQ and great sound?!?!

Exactly why is comcast doing this? Are they trying to clear bandwidth for something else? Like streaming shows from netflix and amazon at 4k.


----------



## Keenan

brimorga said:


> I just got back here from directv! I moved to directv back in 2007, primarily because of the PQ and amount of HD content. Just got back to comcast last month because I bought a tivo to save money and figured the picture quality was close enough. Super disappointing for this latest development. Is it too much to ask to have great PQ and great sound?!?!
> 
> Exactly why is comcast doing this? Are they trying to clear bandwidth for something else? Like streaming shows from netflix and amazon at 4k.


Yes, clearing bandwidth for faster Internet speeds, possible 4K offerings, make room for the eventual transition to an all IP delivery format and to unify their video delivery format across their various platforms such as mobile. Currently, you'll get better picture quality from HBO Go than you will from the linear HBO channel form Comcast.

As soon as I find another streaming device as good as my TiVos(1080p/24 from Netflix, Amazon and Vudu) I'll be selling them off, dumping Comcast and going with DirecTV and Sonic for Internet. I've maintained a DirecTV account for years that I activate every baseball season so I can watch the Dodgers play via MLB-EI, a package that Comcast doesn't even offer, so the transition to full-time DirecTV will just be a matter of increasing my programming package.


----------



## brimorga

Cal1981 said:


> Anyone watching NFL Redzone today. Geez, I'm getting audio drops like crazy on it. It's seems to only be this channel though.


707 is killing me right now. Jimmy Kimmel is like a drop out every couple of seconds.


----------



## dr1394

Looks like the MPEG-2 to H.264 transition is mostly complete. Showtime, Cinemax and TMC are all H.264 (720p of course).

ESPN and ESPN2 are still MPEG-2. I'm starting wonder if they'll ever transition.

BTW, Comcast Internet is down right now. Accessing the Internet with a tethered iPhone. I live right next to 4G node, and get 100 Mbps down when I'm the only user on the node.

Ron


----------



## Keenan

dr1394 said:


> Looks like the MPEG-2 to H.264 transition is mostly complete. Showtime, Cinemax and TMC are all H.264 (720p of course).
> 
> ESPN and ESPN2 are still MPEG-2. I'm starting wonder if they'll ever transition.
> 
> BTW, Comcast Internet is down right now. Accessing the Internet with a tethered iPhone. I live right next to 4G node, and get 100 Mbps down when I'm the only user on the node.
> 
> Ron


Still have a few left up here although I'm not sure they're going to be switched. I am curious how they're going to handle their own channels.

Below channels are still MPEG2,

Comcast owned networks,
NBCSP-723-1080i
CSNHD-720-1080i
CSNCA-721-1080i
CSNPlus-780-1080i
CHN-819-1080i(never even knew this existed, apparently it's Comcast-curated content, much like a local access type of channel)

and then there's ESPN and ESPN2 as you've noted, ESPNU also has not been switched and,
NBATV-727-1080i
MLB-729-720p
NFL-730-1080i
Weather-776-1080i

All those Comcast-owned nets retain their native resolution along with NBA, MLB, NFL and Weather all still have native resolution as well.

NBCSP-723 is a national channel so it's curious that it hasn't been switched. The local RSNs are "local" in nature so that might explain those being being left as is though they both require a decryption device to view. And for that matter, so do all the local channels. Maybe the FCC has some regulations on changing the format of those channels and that's why they're staying as is.


----------



## wco81

So what are they going to do with the reclaimed bandwidth?


----------



## dr1394

wco81 said:


> So what are they going to do with the reclaimed bandwidth?


Probably DOCSIS 3.1. You need at least 24 MHz, and preferably 192 MHz for a single DOCSIS 3.1 OFDM signal.

Ron


----------



## wco81

More data bandwidth but nothing like 4K channels?


----------



## brimorga

wco81 said:


> More data bandwidth but nothing like 4K channels?


Apparently they need more data bandwidth so you can hit your monthly 1TB datacap within an hour.


----------



## snidely

Watching Cubs/Dodgers. Game not even OTA. On Fox Sports 1 channel. In Oakland.
Comcast is on one HDMI input, newish Roku streaming unit on another. The Comcast pic is poor. The stream via Roku is EXCELLENT. Our internet is provided by a subsidiary of Google - 100Mbps up/down. I had always thought HBO via HBOgo (via our Miami sub) was better than direct HBO via Miami Comcast - but this is first time I've done a comparison switching instantly between 2 inputs on same screen.


----------



## Keenan

snidely said:


> Watching Cubs/Dodgers. Game not even OTA. On Fox Sports 1 channel. In Oakland.
> Comcast is on one HDMI input, newish Roku streaming unit on another. The Comcast pic is poor. The stream via Roku is EXCELLENT. Our internet is provided by a subsidiary of Google - 100Mbps up/down. I had always thought HBO via HBOgo (via our Miami sub) was better than direct HBO via Miami Comcast - but this is first time I've done a comparison switching instantly between 2 inputs on same screen.


Yes, FS1 is a FOX network and their feed has looked like crap the entire series. I watch the Dodgers(via DirecTV MLB-EI) during the regular season on Time Warner's Sportsnet LA and there's no comparison in quality, the Sportsnet LA feed is 1080i and blows away this ugly picture we're getting from FS1.


----------



## Jonas2

Is this a FOX thing in general? Fox News 760 and local KTVU Fox 2 (702) are quite unimpressive AFA quality. Channel 2 actually looks better in Standard definition on my 30 year old 13" Mitsubishi.


----------



## Keenan

Jonas2 said:


> Is this a FOX thing in general? Fox News 760 and local KTVU Fox 2 (702) are quite unimpressive AFA quality. Channel 2 actually looks better in Standard definition on my 30 year old 13" Mitsubishi.


It's hard to say but I mentioned it being a FOX network as most all of their baseball games look soft and even mushy(like this game) at times. Their NFL games are soft as well though it can depend on the venue. I wish NBC did all the sports as their picture quality is outstanding, best in the market hands down.


----------



## wco81

How do you get FS1 via Roku?

There's an app. which authenticates because you have a Comcast subscription?


BTW, I tried out the Xfinity TV app. that they're pushing.

I'd been using the Xfinity Go app. for awhile but that doesn't have all the channels.

The TV app. has all the channels including CSNBA, NBA-TV and NFL Network. However, I'm not sure it's always HD. You can access your whole program guide so you can view the non HD channels of Comcast or even the secondary HBO and Showtime channels and they look okay in the app. on my iPad.

Not sure the HD channels you stream are better in PQ though and I haven't tried to Airplay it back to the TV like I do with HBO Go, which is terrific -- lets me view some HBO shows a couple of hours earlier than their West Coast time and the PQ is great and it sends Dolby Digital to my AppleTV. (It's too bad all the TV network apps. aren't like this.)

Other things to note is that you can filter out the guide by HD vs. non-HD channels and which channels allow out of home streaming. So the premiums let you but NBA TV, CSN BA, etc. do not.

The other thing is, you can view some on demand TV programs but you get stuck with ads that you can't skip or swipe past. It's ads for the app. specifically because you can touch a spot to learn more about the product they're advertising.

Unfortunately, Comcast and other TV providers are going to try to shove the apps. down our throats as replacements for DVRs, meaning some day, no more commercial skipping and a limited set of on demand content.


----------



## bobby94928

wco81 said:


> How do you get FS1 via Roku?
> 
> There's an app. which authenticates because you have a Comcast subscription?


Fox Sports Go...

https://channelstore.roku.com/details/95307/fox-sports-go


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> How do you get FS1 via Roku?
> 
> There's an app. which authenticates because you have a Comcast subscription?
> 
> 
> BTW, I tried out the Xfinity TV app. that they're pushing.
> 
> I'd been using the Xfinity Go app. for awhile but that doesn't have all the channels.
> 
> The TV app. has all the channels including CSNBA, NBA-TV and NFL Network. However, I'm not sure it's always HD. You can access your whole program guide so you can view the non HD channels of Comcast or even the secondary HBO and Showtime channels and they look okay in the app. on my iPad.
> 
> Not sure the HD channels you stream are better in PQ though and I haven't tried to Airplay it back to the TV like I do with HBO Go, which is terrific -- lets me view some HBO shows a couple of hours earlier than their West Coast time and the PQ is great and it sends Dolby Digital to my AppleTV. (It's too bad all the TV network apps. aren't like this.)
> 
> Other things to note is that you can filter out the guide by HD vs. non-HD channels and which channels allow out of home streaming. So the premiums let you but NBA TV, CSN BA, etc. do not.
> 
> The other thing is, you can view some on demand TV programs but you get stuck with ads that you can't skip or swipe past. It's ads for the app. specifically because you can touch a spot to learn more about the product they're advertising.
> 
> Unfortunately, Comcast and other TV providers are going to try to shove the apps. down our throats as replacements for DVRs, meaning some day, no more commercial skipping and a limited set of on demand content.


With Roku, if you (or a friend) have a cable account (like Comcast, TW etc.) you can - with many channels - access the channel via streaming. HBOgo, ESPN, SHOW, many various Fox sports channels, etc. 
Once you go thru the sign up process and (for example) enter your Comcast info for one channel, computer seems to remember your info. So, when you sign up to stream Fox Sports, you just need to, once, log onto something like foxsports/roku, and enter a code you are given onto the Roku screen on your TV screen. 
Our Miami condo provides Comcast (almost everything including HBO) to everyone - so we only subscribe to basic cable in Okld.


----------



## KingsFan6

Yeah, FS1 has terrible PQ. Now, with the World Series couple days away, we're going to have to deal with it on KTVU (Fox), and the PQ there is even worse. I do agree that streaming on Fox Sports Go via Roku looks noticeably better than FS1, but not by a lot. And you won't get 5.1 DD. It should look a whole whole lot better than KTVU though.

I recorded parts of the 49ers game on KTVU today, and it came in at 8.6 Mbps or so. The last couple episodes of Empire came in at less than 6 Mbps! Just terrible.


----------



## yawitz

KingsFan6 said:


> Yeah, FS1 has terrible PQ. Now, with the World Series couple days away, we're going to have to deal with it on KTVU (Fox), and the PQ there is even worse. I do agree that streaming on Fox Sports Go via Roku looks noticeably better than FS1, but not by a lot. And you won't get 5.1 DD. It should look a whole whole lot better than KTVU though.
> 
> I recorded parts of the 49ers game on KTVU today, and it came in at 8.6 Mbps or so. The last couple episodes of Empire came in at less than 6 Mbps! Just terrible.


Can you tell me if your KTVU audio is coming in as stereo or 5.1? I'm still receiving that channel only in stereo via Comcast.


----------



## kokishin

yawitz said:


> Can you tell me if your KTVU audio is coming in as stereo or 5.1? I'm still receiving that channel only in stereo via Comcast.


Just flipped on the KTVU 10 o'clock news to check for you. It's being broadcast in stereo.


----------



## bobby94928

I just checked both with Dish and OTA and KTVU is DD. Seems to be a Comcast issue only.


----------



## KingsFan6

I sort of decided to try more streaming of actual TV programs through my 5-years-old Roku LT to see whether they look better than through Comcast. The Fox Now app definitely looks better Fox shows on KTVU, which is not surprising, since KTVU is severely bit-starved. WatchESPN isn't better than ESPN/ESPN2, which is also not surprising, since ESPN/ESPN2 have very high bitrates. And at 30 fps on the app, the news scroller at the bottom suffers from a lot of jitter. Fox Sports Go is better than FS1, as I previously noted.

However, despite the potential better picture of streaming apps, among the three I've downloaded, none of them seem to offer 5.1 DD. Is that generally the case with all TV network streaming apps? Or maybe is it a function of my older Roku being detected and being given just stereo sound. My settings do allow for DD sound, so that's not the culprit.

Also, I know that MLB games streamed can be 60 fps, but do TV apps tend to be just 30 fps?


----------



## Keenan

KingsFan6 said:


> I sort of decided to try more streaming of actual TV programs through my 5-years-old Roku LT to see whether they look better than through Comcast. The Fox Now app definitely looks better Fox shows on KTVU, which is not surprising, since KTVU is severely bit-starved. WatchESPN isn't better than ESPN/ESPN2, which is also not surprising, since ESPN/ESPN2 have very high bitrates. And at 30 fps on the app, the news scroller at the bottom suffers from a lot of jitter. Fox Sports Go is better than FS1, as I previously noted.
> 
> However, despite the potential better picture of streaming apps, among the three I've downloaded, none of them seem to offer 5.1 DD. Is that generally the case with all TV network streaming apps? Or maybe is it a function of my older Roku being detected and being given just stereo sound. My settings do allow for DD sound, so that's not the culprit.
> 
> Also, I know that MLB games streamed can be 60 fps, but do TV apps tend to be just 30 fps?


The Roku might be limiting you, most of the streaming apps I've used, Starz, Amazon, Netflix, HBO Go are all 24fps and Dolby Digital sound, usually Dolby Digital Plus. The individual broadcast networks like ABC, CBS, etc. I haven't tried so I don't know what they have but I would guess that it would be similar to what other OTT providers use. I believe only the new 4K Roku will output 1080p/24fps, the older models do not.


----------



## bobby94928

Keenan said:


> The Roku might be limiting you, most of the streaming apps I've used, Starz, Amazon, Netflix, HBO Go are all 24fps and Dolby Digital sound, usually Dolby Digital Plus. The individual broadcast networks like ABC, CBS, etc. I haven't tried so I don't know what they have but I would guess that it would be similar to what other OTT providers use. I believe only the new 4K Roku will output 1080p/24fps, the older models do not.


I just tested ABC, Fox, NBC, and ESPN Go on my Roku and my AppleTV. They are all stereo. The premiums, HBO, Starz, Amazon, and Netflix are all 5.1...


----------



## Keenan

bobby94928 said:


> I just tested ABC, Fox, NBC, and ESPN Go on my Roku and my AppleTV. They are all stereo. The premiums, HBO, Starz, Amazon, and Netflix are all 5.1...


Thanks! 

Do you have Comcast Internet? I ask as I thought they were blocking the Starz stand-alone app? Or are you getting it by way of Amazon?


----------



## bobby94928

Keenan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you have Comcast Internet? I ask as I thought they were blocking the Starz stand-alone app? Or are you getting it by way of Amazon?


I do have Comcast Internet, but I access Starz via my Dish account...


----------



## thomperman

*Problem with 705 CBS-HD*

Hello,


I was wondering if anyone else has this problem. On 705 (KPIX HD) I'm having intermittent black flickering lines on the screen. It is especially noticeable in bright scenes. I viewed it on 2 different TV's and it was there. I downloaded the program to my computer, and it shows up there as well. This tells me its in the feed itself. I haven't noticed it on any other channel.


Has anyone else seen this? It was quite evident during last Friday's 'Hawaii 5-0.' See pic below. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## kokishin

thomperman said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has this problem. On 705 (KPIX HD) I'm having intermittent black flickering lines on the screen. It is especially noticeable in bright scenes. I viewed it on 2 different TV's and it was there. I downloaded the program to my computer, and it shows up there as well. This tells me its in the feed itself. I haven't noticed it on any other channel.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? It was quite evident during last Friday's 'Hawaii 5-0.' See pic below. Thanks for any feedback.


Checked Comcast 705. Looks ok; nothing unusual. I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and live in San Jose.


----------



## thomperman

kokishin said:


> Checked Comcast 705. Looks ok; nothing unusual. I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and live in San Jose.


Thanks for checking. It happens only every so often for a couple of seconds. Sometimes its worse than others and I go 15-20 minutes without seeing one.


When they do show up, they are quite distracting.


I'm running a Tivo Premiere (the one before the Bolt was released). I'm in Santa Rosa.


----------



## Persil

I'm seeing multiple channels on Comcast suggesting Donald Trump won the election. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## snidely

Persil said:


> I'm seeing multiple channels on Comcast suggesting Donald Trump won the election. Is anyone else having this problem?


Same problem happened here in Miami where we came to try and prevent the problem from happening,


----------



## kokishin

*Dolby 6.1 on CNNHD (Comcast 759)?*

I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and am on Comcast San Jose. I have a Denon 6200 set up in 5.1.4 speaker configuration. Today, my Denon 6200 shows that I am receiving an input signal of: FL, C, FR, SL, SR, *SB*, LFE; IOW Dolby Digital 6.1. I only see this on ch 759 CNNHD. I have never seen the Surround Back (SB) lit up before. Before today, I always received DD 5.1 (no SB).

Appreciate if someone could check/confirm this.


----------



## kevini

KingsFan6 said:


> Yeah, FS1 has terrible PQ. Now, with the World Series couple days away, we're going to have to deal with it on KTVU (Fox), and the PQ there is even worse. I do agree that streaming on Fox Sports Go via Roku looks noticeably better than FS1, but not by a lot. And you won't get 5.1 DD. It should look a whole whole lot better than KTVU though.
> 
> I recorded parts of the 49ers game on KTVU today, and it came in at 8.6 Mbps or so. The last couple episodes of Empire came in at less than 6 Mbps! Just terrible.


I noticed last week that KTVU looks a lot better OTA than on Comcast. So I hooked my antenna to my HDhomerun to checked the bitrate. 

OTA clocked in at 12Mbps vs 8Mbps for Comcast. The picture is a lot sharper. So Comcast is definitely re-compressing the MPEG2. 

It would be better if they did convert the locals to H.264, at least it would not be as bit starved. We need to complain. I will be voting with my wallet when my 2 year commit is over and going back to OTA.


----------



## Keenan

kevini said:


> I noticed last week that KTVU looks a lot better OTA than on Comcast. So I hooked my antenna to my HDhomerun to checked the bitrate.
> 
> OTA clocked in at 12Mbps vs 8Mbps for Comcast. The picture is a lot sharper. So Comcast is definitely re-compressing the MPEG2.
> 
> It would be better if they did convert the locals to H.264, at least it would not be as bit starved. We need to complain. I will be voting with my wallet when my 2 year commit is over and going back to OTA.


There's been something wrong with the KTVU signal for awhile now, the football games on Sunday look horrible, barely SD widescreen quality and the audio has been DD 2.0 and not the FOX standard of DD 5.1. Supposedly it's being worked on.


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and am on Comcast San Jose. I have a Denon 6200 set up in 5.1.4 speaker configuration. Today, my Denon 6200 shows that I am receiving an input signal of: FL, C, FR, SL, SR, *SB*, LFE; IOW Dolby Digital 6.1. I only see this on ch 759 CNNHD. I have never seen the Surround Back (SB) lit up before.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could check/confirm this.


I checked just now on I'm getting a 2.0 stereo signal from CNNHD(759).


----------



## kokishin

Keenan said:


> I checked just now on I'm getting a 2.0 stereo signal from CNNHD(759).


Thanks Keenan. I just checked again and I'm still getting DD 6.1 on CNNHD Comcast 759. 

Should have mentioned that before today, I always got DD 5.1 (no SB).


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> Thanks Keenan. I just checked again and I'm still getting DD 6.1 on CNNHD Comcast 759.
> 
> Should have mentioned that before today, I always got DD 5.1 (no SB).


When you hit the Info button and the banner pops up what does it say for audio? It sounds like your Denon is altering the signal.


----------



## Cal1981

NFL Network is not filling up the screen today. There are black curtains on both sides of the picture. Can some of you check this out?


----------



## kokishin

Keenan said:


> When you hit the Info button and the banner pops up what does it say for audio? It sounds like your Denon is altering the signal.


Denon 6200 Info screen shows that I am receiving an Input Signal of: FL, C, FR, SL, SR, SB, LFE only on ch 759. No other channel exhibits this unusual behavior.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> NFL Network is not filling up the screen today. There are black curtains on both sides of the picture. Can some of you check this out?


Is NFL Network running a free preview promotion type thing? I shouldn't even be able to get that channel yet it's working right now, and it does have a reduced screen. The ticker at the bottom is full screen though, that's something I've seen ESPN do as well and I have no idea why.

It just went to full screen when they left the Bengal/Giant replay.


----------



## Cal1981

Keenan said:


> Is NFL Network running a free preview promotion type thing? I shouldn't even be able to get that channel yet it's working right now, and it does have a reduced screen. The ticker at the bottom is full screen though, that's something I've seen ESPN do as well and I have no idea why.
> 
> It just went to full screen when they left the Bengal/Giant replay.


Same here. Very strange.


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> Denon 6200 Info screen shows that I am receiving an Input Signal of: FL, C, FR, SL, SR, SB, LFE only on ch 759. No other channel exhibits this unusual behavior.


That's odd, not sure I've ever seen "Dolby Digital + Dolby Surround" input before. I don't have an Atmos-capable AVR(Denon X4000). I still think it must have something to do with the AVR. What happens when you set the TiVo output to PCM?


----------



## kokishin

Keenan said:


> That's odd, not sure I've ever seen "Dolby Digital + Dolby Surround" input before. I don't have an Atmos-capable AVR(Denon X4000). I still think it must have something to do with the AVR. What happens when you set the TiVo output to PCM?


I have an Atmos/DTS:X setup. Dolby Surround is an upmixer being applied to the Dolby Digital input signal to utilize all speakers; normal situation. 

I did try setting the Tivo Roamio Pro to PCM and the 6200 saw it as 2 channel PCM, as expected. I then changed the Tivo back to Dolby Digital and the 6200 again saw a Dolby Digital 6.1 signal, but only on Comcast ch 759. All other channels are either DD 5.1 or DD 2.0.


----------



## kevini

Keenan said:


> There's been something wrong with the KTVU signal for awhile now, the football games on Sunday look horrible, barely SD widescreen quality and the audio has been DD 2.0 and not the FOX standard of DD 5.1. Supposedly it's being worked on.


Thanks, as long as they are working on it  At least OTA is good so I can work around it. KICU also looks great on Comcast amazingly...


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> I have an Atmos/DTS:X setup. Dolby Surround is an upmixer being applied to the Dolby Digital input signal to utilize all speakers; normal situation.
> 
> I did try setting the Tivo Roamio Pro to PCM and the 6200 saw it as 2 channel PCM, as expected. I then changed the Tivo back to Dolby Digital and the 6200 again saw a Dolby Digital 6.1 signal, but only on Comcast ch 759. All other channels are either DD 5.1 or DD 2.0.


That's really strange, have you tried rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## jeffrylp

kokishin said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and am on Comcast San Jose. I have a Denon 6200 set up in 5.1.4 speaker configuration. Today, my Denon 6200 shows that I am receiving an input signal of: FL, C, FR, SL, SR, *SB*, LFE; IOW Dolby Digital 6.1. I only see this on ch 759 CNNHD. I have never seen the Surround Back (SB) lit up before. Before today, I always received DD 5.1 (no SB).
> 
> Appreciate if someone could check/confirm this.


My Onkyo AVR indicates Dolby Digital EX for CNNHD.


----------



## kokishin

jeffrylp said:


> My Onkyo AVR indicates Dolby Digital EX for CNNHD.


Thanks for the confirmation. First time I've ever seen anything broadcast in DD 6.1 aka Dolby Digital EX.


----------



## kevini

kokishin said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. First time I've ever seen anything broadcast in DD 6.1 aka Dolby Digital EX.


I just confirmed it too. My onkyo is also seeing 6.1 on CNNHD, they must be experimenting since most of the content does not need it!


----------



## kokishin

kevini said:


> I just confirmed it too. My onkyo is also seeing 6.1 on CNNHD, they must be experimenting since most of the content does not need it!


Thanks and agree.


----------



## mazman49

Keenan said:


> There's been something wrong with the KTVU signal for awhile now, the football games on Sunday look horrible, barely SD widescreen quality and the audio has been DD 2.0 and not the FOX standard of DD 5.1. Supposedly it's being worked on.


Good, I thought my vision was just getting worse. Where I really notice the poor picture is in the score box in the upper left hand corner of Fox football games. The numbers are almost unreadable.


----------



## kokishin

@jeffrylp


kevini said:


> I just confirmed it too. My onkyo is also seeing 6.1 on CNNHD, they must be experimenting since most of the content does not need it!


This morning, CNNHD Comcast 759 is back to DD 5.1.


----------



## jeffrylp

kokishin said:


> This morning, CNNHD Comcast 759 is back to DD 5.1.


I'm seeing that as well.


----------



## juancmjr

After checking in on this thread, I also tuned into CNN and my receiver showed Dolby Digital EX. Haven't checked CNN today. Some years ago on some PBS programs I also got Dolby Digital EX.


----------



## secretsimple

Terrifying, shows extent of what may happen with Spectrum buying out TWC. :-/


----------



## Keenan

I wonder if KTVU is ever going to fix the signal they provide to Comcast? The picture quality is horrible, I think their old format of 480p widescreen was better than this mess. And it's still a 2.0 audio signal as well. They must have a bad piece of equipment in the signal path.


----------



## yawitz

Keenan said:


> I wonder if KTVU is ever going to fix the signal they provide to Comcast? The picture quality is horrible, I think their old format of 480p widescreen was better than this mess. And it's still a 2.0 audio signal as well. They must have a bad piece of equipment in the signal path.


Thanks for this report re: KTVU in 2.0; I was trying to get Comcast to look into this problem (assuming it was something misconfigured on the headend), but they refused to acknowledge the problem and check the signal on their end, and wouldn't offer anything other than a truck roll (which almost never ends well, and incurs a charge that takes too much time to contest). Your report seems to put the blame on KTVU, not Comcast, which saves me further attempts to work through Comcast's chain of support.

But the question remains--what is required to get KTVU to fix this? (And why aren't other customers reporting the same problem? Could it be that most customers in this area don't even notice?)


----------



## KingsFan6

yawitz said:


> Thanks for this report re: KTVU in 2.0; I was trying to get Comcast to look into this problem (assuming it was something misconfigured on the headend), but they refused to acknowledge the problem and check the signal on their end, and wouldn't offer anything other than a truck roll (which almost never ends well, and incurs a charge that takes too much time to contest). Your report seems to put the blame on KTVU, not Comcast, which saves me further attempts to work through Comcast's chain of support.
> 
> But the question remains--what is required to get KTVU to fix this? (And why aren't other customers reporting the same problem? Could it be that most customers in this area don't even notice?)


I just reported the issue right now to KTVU. There's a link for "signal problems" on the station's About You page. You'd think that with Comcast being the largest video provider in the Bay Area (I'll guess that they penetrate around 40% of the homes here.), KTVU would be on top of getting to the bottom of this, since it's the quality of their product at stake here.


----------



## kevini

KingsFan6 said:


> I just reported the issue right now to KTVU. There's a link for "signal problems" on the station's About You page. You'd think that with Comcast being the largest video provider in the Bay Area (I'll guess that they penetrate around 40% of the homes here.), KTVU would be on top of getting to the bottom of this, since it's the quality of their product at stake here.


I reported it too. They responded that they are aware of the issue and working on it which is good news!


----------



## Keenan

kevini said:


> I reported it too. They responded that they are aware of the issue and working on it which is good news!


My guess is that they're waiting for a piece of hardware as it should not take this long to make adjustments on existing equipment.


----------



## Cal1981

So there was a major X1 outage on Monday night. We lost most of the DVR's transport controls and few if any commands from the remotes were taken. The problem was resolved some time after midnight but last night I noticed what seemed like a visible softening of the picture with some blown highlights on some stations (NBC, ESPN and some others). This was so on my Panasonic Plasma set as well as LCD and LED sets. The question here is whether this is just my DVR, a system issue or downgrading of the resolution to 720P by Comcast.

I just did a system refresh on the DVR and the PQ on the Today show on local NBC affiliate is awful. It's very soft and blocky, almost like an SD res image being upscaled to 1080.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> So there was a major X1 outage on Monday night. We lost most of the DVR's transport controls and few if any commands from the remotes were taken. The problem was resolved some time after midnight but last night I noticed what seemed like a visible softening of the picture with some blown highlights on some stations (NBC, ESPN and some others). This was so on my Panasonic Plasma set as well as LCD and LED sets. The question here is whether this is just my DVR, a system issue or downgrading of the resolution to 720P by Comcast.
> 
> I just did a system refresh on the DVR and the PQ on the Today show on local NBC affiliate is awful. It's very soft and blocky, almost like an SD res image being upscaled to 1080.


If you mean KNTV it looks fine here in Santa Rosa.


----------



## Larry Kenney

Cal1981 said:


> The question here is whether this is just my DVR, a system issue or downgrading of the resolution to 720P by Comcast.


My new Sony XBR-65x850D TV indicates the resolution of the incoming signal in the information at the top of the screen when you change inputs. Comcast is shown as 720P, Dish as 1080i and Netflix and Youtube as 3840P. I never had the means of seeing this information before, so I don't know if Comcast has always been 720P here or if it's been changed.

Larry
SF


----------



## wco81

Are those values of the resolution of the original sources before the TV upscales to the native resolution of the display?


----------



## Keenan

Comcast in the bay area recently changed all but a few 1080i cable networks to 720p while transitioning to an MPEG4 format. So roughly 70% or so of the cablenets have now been down-rezzed from their native resolution. Local broadcast stations have not been changed. Yet.

My personal opinion is that many channels that have been changed look awful. There are several shows that I watch on Syfy, of which there can be some very dark scenes, and they are often just a fuzzy, blocky mosquito noise mess. Plus, the bitrate and file size seems to be pegged at a limiter, a 3.94 Mbp/s bitrate with a file size of 1.65 GBs, nearly 20 episodes of two different shows, all the same rates. A bitrate of 3.94 Mb/s is just about 1/9th or 1/10th of a full QAM slot. I haven't checked each channel's frequency and slot but in other markets Comcast has been cramming 9 to 10 channels per 38 Mbps QAM slot. So I'm guessing many of these channels are running at their maximum bandwidth and it just isn't enough. Comcast needs to do some work on their stat-muxing settings.

P.S. I'm currently trying out AT&T's DirecTV Now streaming service for 3 mos at $35 per mo(free Apple TV for 3 mos tryout) and I have been comparing CNN between Comcast and the DirecTV Now version looks sharper and cleaner. That's just one channel though, I haven't had much time to really get into it. Also, for Giants/A's/Warriors fans the 2 local RSNs are included at that $35 price, I don't think Comcast does that at twice that amount.


----------



## wco81

Keenan said:


> P.S. I'm currently trying out AT&T's DirecTV Now streaming service for 3 mos at $35 per mo(free Apple TV for 3 mos tryout) and I have been comparing CNN between Comcast and the DirecTV Now version looks sharper and cleaner. That's just one channel though, I haven't had much time to really get into it. Also, for Giants/A's/Warriors fans the 2 local RSNs are included at that $35 price, I don't think Comcast does that at twice that amount.


Keep us posted on that.

No DVR features, no CBS, no Showtime, no 4K.

But I hope it does well enough to remain an alternative for a long time.

Will be interested to see if there's buffering, artifacts, etc.

The two streams limitation is a hassle too.

Apple TV is not bad but it's really overdue for a 4K upgrade.

I guess the missing piece is if it could get all the network channels so that you can get pretty much all the live sports choices you get with traditional linear TV packages, since sports are one of the main reasons people don't cut the cord.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Keep us posted on that.
> 
> No DVR features, no CBS, no Showtime, no 4K.
> 
> But I hope it does well enough to remain an alternative for a long time.
> 
> Will be interested to see if there's buffering, artifacts, etc.
> 
> The two streams limitation is a hassle too.
> 
> Apple TV is not bad but it's really overdue for a 4K upgrade.
> 
> I guess the missing piece is if it could get all the network channels so that you can get pretty much all the live sports choices you get with traditional linear TV packages, since sports are one of the main reasons people don't cut the cord.


Yes, there are a lot of drawbacks, and to be honest, the Apple TV for $105 was really the draw for me, an extra streaming device is always handy.

And yes, the lack of CBS means no NFL from that network but it looks like as far as bay area sports goes the rest should all be viewable with the service, which is nothing to sneeze at given that live sports is the drug that keeps many of us addicted to linear providers like Comcast.

By the way, DVR service is supposed to come next year and you can pause on some channels now, I don't think it's for very long though, maybe 5-10 secs at most? I haven't spent much time with it yet but I will post back with my thoughts in about a week or so.

The below link has a fairly in depth FAQ about the service,

https://help.directvnow.com/hc/en-us


----------



## Cal1981

I called tech support tonight to complain about what looks a palpable decrease in PQ since the outages last night. The image is still softer than it was and some of its dynamics have fallen off as well. The image is also a bit warmer than it was. My plasma TV was calibrated by the outstanding ChadB two years ago and it has held up very well and since our LCD sets are exhibiting similar issues it's not a TV set problem. The CSR sent a couple of signals to the DVR which improved the PQ but only marginally so a truck roll is scheduled for Saturday morning. I'll let you guys know what happens after they check things out.


----------



## Larry Kenney

wco81 said:


> Are those values of the resolution of the original sources before the TV upscales to the native resolution of the display?


Yes... it's the value received from the station for OTA and from Dish and Comcast for the satellite/cable services.

Larry


----------



## bweissman

Larry Kenney said:


> My new Sony XBR-65x850D TV indicates the resolution of the incoming signal in the information at the top of the screen when you change inputs. Comcast is shown as 720P, Dish as 1080i and Netflix and Youtube as 3840P. I never had the means of seeing this information before, so I don't know if Comcast has always been 720P here or if it's been changed.
> 
> Larry
> SF


Pretty strange you're seeing 3840p. UHD is 2160, double that of HD's 1080. 3840 would be the number of pixels in a horizontal row, as opposed to the 2160 pixels in a vertical column.


----------



## Cal1981

The PQ appears to have improved tonight. The image is sharper and has better contrast than it had yesterday. It's still not "great" but is much more watchable. The football game on NBC looks very good, especially the Vikings solid purple uniforms. I still have the service call open for Saturday so I'll decide tomorrow whether to cancel it or not.


----------



## Larry Kenney

bweissman said:


> Pretty strange you're seeing 3840p. UHD is 2160, double that of HD's 1080. 3840 would be the number of pixels in a horizontal row, as opposed to the 2160 pixels in a vertical column.


I checked tonight and is shows 3840x2160. I just noted the first number previously.


----------



## TimV

Hey all. I just re-engaged Comcast cable after 10+ years of being a cord cutter. I'm looking for BeIN Sports in English but can't find it. Does anyone have a channel number for me? TIA.


----------



## Cal1981

I ended up cancelling the service call for tomorrow. The picture quality has steadily increased and is now close to what it was prior to the outage this week. I've been told that after some of these outages the X1 system can sometimes take a few days to fully recover. Maybe that's what happened here. If so, it doesn't give one a warm and fuzzy feeling, does it?


----------



## spear

TimV said:


> Hey all. I just re-engaged Comcast cable after 10+ years of being a cord cutter. I'm looking for BeIN Sports in English but can't find it. Does anyone have a channel number for me? TIA.


beIN1 (429) is the English channel but it's SD.
beIN2 HD (677) has English on the secondary audio track.


----------



## KingsFan6

Couple days ago, I noticed that all channels are coming as as stereo. Programs that are supposed to be DD5.1 are not coming in as such, and I did check more than just a handful. I checked again today, and that still seems to be the case. Is anyone else noticing this, or is this just my soundbar system acting up?


----------



## kokishin

KingsFan6 said:


> Couple days ago, I noticed that all channels are coming as as stereo. Programs that are supposed to be DD5.1 are not coming in as such, and I did check more than just a handful. I checked again today, and that still seems to be the case. Is anyone else noticing this, or is this just my soundbar system acting up?


I have a Tivo Roamio Pro. Tivo released an update earlier this week which causes my Denon 6200 (and other folks' avrs) to default to LPCM stereo. Tivo screwed up but there is a button sequence on the Tivo remote which switches the Tivo to output DD 5.1. By chance, do you have a Tivo DVR?


----------



## juancmjr

Watching football on KTVU and my receiver indicates 2 channel. Switched to NatGeo and the program was showing 5.1. NBC was also showing 5.1.


----------



## Keenan

KingsFan6 said:


> Couple days ago, I noticed that all channels are coming as as stereo. Programs that are supposed to be DD5.1 are not coming in as such, and I did check more than just a handful. I checked again today, and that still seems to be the case. Is anyone else noticing this, or is this just my soundbar system acting up?


Check the audio output on your DVR/STB and make sure it's set to Dolby Digital and not PCM. I was noticing the same thing and it seems that a recent update to my TiVo had reset the audio to PCM, at least that's the story I'm going with as I sure don't recall ever changing it myself.


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Pro. Tivo released an update earlier this week which causes my Denon 6200 (and other folks' avrs) to default to LPCM stereo. Tivo screwed up but there is a button sequence on the Tivo remote which switches the Tivo to output DD 5.1. By chance, do you have a Tivo DVR?


Ah, I hadn't seen your post before I posted my response to KingsFan6. So that is what happened, the update played with the audio settings. Come on TiVo, get your act together.


----------



## yawitz

juancmjr said:


> Watching football on KTVU and my receiver indicates 2 channel. Switched to NatGeo and the program was showing 5.1. NBC was also showing 5.1.


This problem with KTVU dates back to May 2016 (based on TiVo recordings from that timespan that I still have saved). All other channels that I've checked (that broadcast in 5.1) don't have this issue, so it doesn't seem to be an equipment problem on my end.


----------



## Keenan

juancmjr said:


> Watching football on KTVU and my receiver indicates 2 channel. Switched to NatGeo and the program was showing 5.1. NBC was also showing 5.1.


KTVU has been screwed up for quite some time now. I'm not sure what the story is but unless they had to build from the ground up what ever it is they need to fix this problem it should have been fixed already. The audio is 2.0 and the picture quality looks like their old 480p Widescreen they used many years ago.


----------



## c3

The latest TiVo update reset some other setting as well. The new Screen Reader is fun to try (but gets annoying very quickly). When a program is playing, press and hold the "A" button for 2 seconds to toggle that feature.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> The latest TiVo update reset some other setting as well. The new Screen Reader is fun to try (but gets annoying very quickly). When a program is playing, press and hold the "A" button for 2 seconds to toggle that feature.


Pressing the B button will toggle closed captioning on and off which is a bit simpler than going through the Info button sequence. And the C button toggles audio I think. Not sure why they chose to use those letters with those functions, seems counterintuitive to me.


----------



## KingsFan6

Keenan said:


> Check the audio output on your DVR/STB and make sure it's set to Dolby Digital and not PCM. I was noticing the same thing and it seems that a recent update to my TiVo had reset the audio to PCM, at least that's the story I'm going with as I sure don't recall ever changing it myself.


Yep, you're right. I have a TiVo, and the audio setting apparently had reset to PCM. It must have been the update that did it. I set it to Dolby Digital, and all is good now.


----------



## jasonander

Keenan said:


> KTVU has been screwed up for quite some time now. I'm not sure what the story is but unless they had to build from the ground up what ever it is they need to fix this problem it should have been fixed already. The audio is 2.0 and the picture quality looks like their old 480p Widescreen they used many years ago.


I noticed a significant improvement in KTVU picture and sound quality with last night's broadcast. File sizes on my TiVo are now about twice the size as recordings from last week.


----------



## Keenan

jasonander said:


> I noticed a significant improvement in KTVU picture and sound quality with last night's broadcast. File sizes on my TiVo are now about twice the size as recordings from last week.


I'd have to take another look, but yes, I saw a few minutes of the 49er game Sunday and it did look quite a bit better, I didn't check to see if 5.1 audio was back or not but the video did look better than it has recently. They must have received/installed what ever it was that was broken.


----------



## wco81

How do you figure out the file sizes of your Tivo recordings?

kmttg?


----------



## jasonander

wco81 said:


> How do you figure out the file sizes of your Tivo recordings?
> 
> kmttg?


From the recording in the Now Playing list, just hit the Info button on your remote and then Channel Down a few times, and you can see the file size. This works on a Roamio, not sure about other TiVo models.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> How do you figure out the file sizes of your Tivo recordings?
> 
> kmttg?


By using kmttg, and also by using Mediainfo after copying the show over to a computer.


----------



## KingsFan6

Keenan said:


> I'd have to take another look, but yes, I saw a few minutes of the 49er game Sunday and it did look quite a bit better, I didn't check to see if 5.1 audio was back or not but the video did look better than it has recently. They must have received/installed what ever it was that was broken.


If I'm not mistaken, the 49ers game this past Sunday was on KPIX (CBS), and as we all know, the picture there is superb.

I'll have to check KTVU later to see if things did get fixed there.


----------



## Keenan

KingsFan6 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the 49ers game this past Sunday was on KPIX (CBS), and as we all know, the picture there is superb.
> 
> I'll have to check KTVU later to see if things did get fixed there.


That's possible, I'm not a fan of the team so I really wasn't paying close attention. And yes, CBS does have much better video quality for football than KTVU has had, at least of late anyway.


----------



## wco81

Yes it was a CBS game. Jets, AFC team, were the visitors so CBS has those games.


----------



## KingsFan6

Yep, looks like KTVU has been fixed . . . well, partially. Picture looks much better than before (bitrate is up to ~11 Mbps now from less than 6), but audio is still 2.0. The picture appears to have been fixed since at least Tue (4 days ago).


----------



## bweissman

I'm getting tons of a/v breakups watching the Tennessee-Kansas City football game on KPIXD, channel 705. Anyone else?


----------



## Keenan

bweissman said:


> I'm getting tons of a/v breakups watching the Tennessee-Kansas City football game on KPIXD, channel 705. Anyone else?


Yes, I'm seeing it as well.


----------



## cydeweyz

Keenan said:


> Yes, I'm seeing it as well.




Seeing that on DirecTV as well


----------



## Keenan

It seemed to have stopped about 10 mins ago. I thought it was my TiVo going wonky.

Spoke too soon, just had a pause and a stutter with the BMW commercial.


----------



## bweissman

cydeweyz said:


> Seeing that on DirecTV as well


I guess I can't blame Comcast, then; good. The Raiders game, now on the same channel, is glitch-free.


----------



## Keenan

bweissman said:


> I guess I can't blame Comcast, then; good. The Raiders game, now on the same channel, is glitch-free.


Yes, it has been, except for the Raider turnovers...


----------



## Milenkod

where are we at with 4K content, Xi5 boxes in the Bay Area? there seems to be NOTHING happening. I'm on my second 4k set in the past 5 years. They are a "thing" now...DirecTV has 4k content. Hey Comcast, let do this...


----------



## kokishin

Milenkod said:


> where are we at with 4K content, Xi5 boxes in the Bay Area? there seems to be NOTHING happening. I'm on my second 4k set in the past 5 years. They are a "thing" now...DirecTV has 4k content. Hey Comcast, let do this...


4K??? Comcrap is moving most cable only channels to 720p, other than their owned channels or OTA's they retransmit.


----------



## Milenkod

kokishin said:


> 4K??? Comcrap is moving most cable only channels to 720p, other than their owned channels or OTA's they retransmit.


I guess I should start looking at DirecTV then??


----------



## wco81

DirecT doesn't have that much 4k content either.

Right now it's mostly streaming services and UHD Blu Ray.

It's going to take a deal to do NFL and other games.


----------



## Milenkod

wco81 said:


> DirecT doesn't have that much 4k content either.
> 
> Right now it's mostly streaming services and UHD Blu Ray.
> 
> It's going to take a deal to do NFL and other games.


Spoke to the DirecTV rep at my local Cosco. Rigth...not much there either. Still considering the switch however...might use that as leverage with Comcast retentions.


----------



## wco81

I'm hoping that DirecTV Now gets some 4K content. 

But it really comes down to whether networks are willing to invest in new broadcasting equipment, which would kind of force the cable and satellite TV cos. to get on board.

Netflix and Amazon can jump on 4K much more easily because of Internet delivery.


----------



## kokishin

Milenkod said:


> Spoke to the DirecTV rep at my local Cosco. Rigth...not much there either. Still considering the switch however...might use that as leverage with Comcast retentions.


You can try retention and you may score a good deal. 

A candid Comcast employee told me that to get the best renewal deal, go to a local Xfinity store and deal with an in-store rep. After my initial two year plan was almost up (which was negotiated at an Xfinity store), I went back to my local Xfinity store to renew and got a better deal than what I was offered over the phone. 

Prior to Comcast, I was with Directv for 12 years and it just got too expensive no matter how much I pushed on retention. I decided to switch to Comcast and purchase a Tivo Roamio Pro so I didn't have to rent the Xfinity boxes. FYI: I only use Comcast for TV; I have a separate ISP for internet and phone service.


----------



## wco81

I also switched from D* after well over a decade.

They would not upgrade me to Genie so I was stuck with really old DVRs.

So I switched and saved money and bought a Roamio and the savings more than paid for it over 2 years. Got more premium channels and faster Internet.

Unfortunately, their best deals are the double or triple play bundles. Plus in the Santa Clara Valley and the Bay Area generally, a lot of cities don't have better choices than Comcast. Google and AT&T are suppose to have had fiber here for 2-3 years but never expanded to my address.


----------



## Milenkod

kokishin said:


> A candid Comcast employee told me that to get the best renewal deal, go to a local Xfinity store and deal with an in-store rep.


I've always done the same. I've found that Xfinity stores have regional deals they can offer that national (over the phone) don't have access to. That said, I did go the Xfinity store earlier this month as my current promotional plan expires in Feb. Maybe I visited the store too early because they said there is nothing they can offer me that's equal or better that I'm on right now. I'll stick it out until the end of the month and re-deal or move on.


----------



## Milenkod

wco81 said:


> Unfortunately, their best deals are the double or triple play bundles.


Right...I have 3x Play so I think that carries some additional merit everytime I re-negotiate when my contract is up.


wco81 said:


> Plus in the Santa Clara Valley and the Bay Area generally, a lot of cities don't have better choices than Comcast. Google and AT&T are suppose to have had fiber here for 2-3 years but never expanded to my address.


Unfortunately, I live in older part of Dublin. Never going to see fiber to the curb in my neighborhood....it's all aerial poles = copper. The best U-Verse internet I ever had was 18mbps...but that was before the days of FTTNX2....so at best, I'd be getting 40-ish max which doesn't' seem enough for my 4 internet video addicted kids, wife and 4k streaming. Maybe WiGig but that's too far off in the future....I'm kind of stuck on Comcast internet if I want any decent bandwidth


----------



## KingsFan6

For the handful of cable channels that HAVE YET to be downconverted to MPEG-4 720p @ 3.5 to 4 Mbps, I'm pretty convinced now that their PQ has indeed been degraded to some extent. I had been holding off on this conclusion for the past couple months because I figured that since their bitrates haven't changed, I must have just been biased into thinking of the worst. But the more I think of it, it makes sense that what my eyes and head are telling me is real! Even though ESPN, NBCSN, CSN, etc. still have high bitrates (15+ Mbps), I'm guessing they must be sharing their QAMs with MORE channels than before -- I'm not an expert with how statmuxing works, but I'm pretty sure that the more channels you cram into a slot, the harder it is to maintain PQ even for the lone channel in the group that didn't get a reduced bitrate. Does anyone else agree with me that ESPN, NBCSN, CSN looks worse than before? Interestingly though, NFL Net still looks quite good like it always has.


----------



## kokishin

KingsFan6 said:


> For the handful of cable channels that HAVE YET to be downconverted to MPEG-4 720p @ 3.5 to 4 Mbps, I'm pretty convinced now that their PQ has indeed been degraded to some extent. I had been holding off on this conclusion for the past couple months because I figured that since their bitrates haven't changed, I must have just been biased into thinking of the worst. But the more I think of it, it makes sense that what my eyes and head are telling me is real! Even though ESPN, NBCSN, CSN, etc. still have high bitrates (15+ Mbps), I'm guessing they must be sharing their QAMs with MORE channels than before -- I'm not an expert with how statmuxing works, but I'm pretty sure that the more channels you cram into a slot, the harder it is to maintain PQ even for the lone channel in the group that didn't get a reduced bitrate. Does anyone else agree with me that ESPN, NBCSN, CSN looks worse than before? Interestingly though, NFL Net still looks quite good like it always has.


CSN and NBCSN are still 1080i and look OK to me. Comcrap is protective of their own crap. ESPN is 720p. All of the down rez'd 720p channels that I watch look worse to me.


----------



## KingsFan6

kokishin said:


> CSN and NBCSN are still 1080i and look OK to me. Comcrap is protective of their own crap. ESPN is 720p. All of the down rez'd 720p channels that I watch look worse to me.


I thought the same thing (Comcast being protective of their own), but even their channels look worse than before. ESPN isn't theirs, but even it looks softer than before. But yes, everything that's been down-rezzed look like absolute crap. Just don't understand how they think they can get away with this. It's a massive deterioration of their video product. I would imagine that the networks themselves can't be happy with what Comcast has done. I can't imagine a detectable ratings slide as a result, but wouldn't that be interesting if that did happen!


----------



## c3

kokishin said:


> A candid Comcast employee told me that to get the best renewal deal, go to a local Xfinity store and deal with an in-store rep.



Maybe that depends on the level of subscription. I've been calling the retention department once a year for many years. I just called Comcast and renewed my two accounts: Internet Plus 25 for $49.99.


----------



## Milenkod

*Xi5 UHD Box*

Has there been any feedback on the Xi5 box? I understand this is an experimental box that handles UHD content in select markets Just wondering about the content and when it might be coming to other markets? anyone know or have experience with this box?


----------



## scarabaeus

With these 720p shenanigans, I've been seriously considering switching from Comcast to DirecTV. I already have DSL and a VOIP Land Line through AT&T, which gives me a good deal for the initial 2 years. Unsure about what would come after that, I heard some bad stuff about DirecTV upping prices excessively. I already have been working my way through the fine print on their flyers.

This would be a big equipment change for me as well, I have two TiVos (HD and Premiere Elite), but they start to get a bit long in the tooth. Any opinion on the difference between the TiVo experience and the Genie? Especially with regard to control of upcoming recordings, tweaking the To-Do list, etc. And, how reliable is DirecTV compared to cable, especially in bad weather? (Not that we have real bad weather here in the Bay Area...)

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## kokishin

scarabaeus said:


> With these 720p shenanigans, I've been seriously considering switching from Comcast to DirecTV. I already have DSL and a VOIP Land Line through AT&T, which gives me a good deal for the initial 2 years. Unsure about what would come after that, I heard some bad stuff about DirecTV upping prices excessively. I already have been working my way through the fine print on their flyers.
> 
> This would be a big equipment change for me as well, I have two TiVos (HD and Premiere Elite), but they start to get a bit long in the tooth. Any opinion on the difference between the TiVo experience and the Genie? Especially with regard to control of upcoming recordings, tweaking the To-Do list, etc. And, how reliable is DirecTV compared to cable, especially in bad weather? (Not that we have real bad weather here in the Bay Area...)
> 
> Thanks for any insight!


If you're going to make the switch to Directv, you'd better move quick: https://consumerist.com/2016/12/30/att-scrapping-35-directv-now-pricing-in-january-bumping-bundle-to-60/

This is not important to most folks but one of the reasons I switched from Directv to Comcast was that I wanted to receive local subchannels. I also wanted the PAC-12 channel. After 2+ years with Comcast, I have no significant regrets about switching although their picture quality is not as good as Directv. Also, as I said in a prior post, I own a Tivo Roamio Pro and a Mini which have already paid for themselves (vs renting boxes).


----------



## R8der

Anybody else having frequent audio breakups on ESPN for the Rose Bowl?


----------



## Keenan

R8der said:


> Anybody else having frequent audio breakups on ESPN for the Rose Bowl?


I haven't been watching but I was getting occasional breakups during the two playoff games the other day. Just tuned it in and haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## R8der

Yep, seems to have cleared up since I posted.


----------



## yawitz

KingsFan6 said:


> Yep, looks like KTVU has been fixed . . . well, partially. Picture looks much better than before (bitrate is up to ~11 Mbps now from less than 6), but audio is still 2.0. The picture appears to have been fixed since at least Tue (4 days ago).


I was hoping that with the PQ improvements being reported that the audio problem would have been addressed, but it looks like KTVU audio is still 2.0. (This goes back to May 2016, as previously mentioned.) I went ahead and submitted this issue via the KTVU website (as suggested earlier in this thread).


----------



## KingsFan6

KingsFan6 said:


> I thought the same thing (Comcast being protective of their own), but even their channels look worse than before. ESPN isn't theirs, but even it looks softer than before.


I take this back. The channels that haven't been down-rezzed DO NOT appear to look worse than before. Maybe it was going on consistently for a few days, I don't know, but right now, they look just fine.


----------



## kokishin

yawitz said:


> I was hoping that with the PQ improvements being reported that the audio problem would have been addressed, but it looks like KTVU audio is still 2.0. (This goes back to May 2016, as previously mentioned.) I went ahead and submitted this issue via the KTVU website (as suggested earlier in this thread).


I left KTVU's Chief Engineer a voicemail about their lack of 5.1 audio on Comcast (dunno about OTA) months ago. I gave up hope and use DSU on my AVR on occasion to synthesize multichannel audio. Maybe Comcast down rezzed KTVU's audio since KTVU has always been 720p. :laugh:


----------



## Mikef5

Anyone else not getting channel 703 (NBC) ? 
Just get an error message saying they have a problem tuning in the channel and to try again later.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## Keenan

Mikef5 said:


> Anyone else not getting channel 703 (NBC) ?
> Just get an error message saying they have a problem tuning in the channel and to try again later.
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


It's working up here. Looks like the Today show is on?


----------



## Mikef5

Keenan said:


> It's working up here. Looks like the Today show is on?


Thanks Jim, it's still not working here, 
Just wanted to check if it's just me or if others were having the same problem before I call Comcast.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## kokishin

Mikef5 said:


> Anyone else not getting channel 703 (NBC) ?
> Just get an error message saying they have a problem tuning in the channel and to try again later.
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


Just checked Comcast 703 (KNTV) and it's working fine on my Tivo Roamio Pro. I live in downtown San Jose.


----------



## Mikef5

kokishin said:


> Just checked Comcast 703 (KNTV) and it's working fine on my Tivo Roamio Pro. I live in downtown San Jose.


Thanks for the input. I , unfortunately, have a Comcast box. I have an indoor antenna and I can get NBC so I know it's not the station and if I go online I can watch it there, just not on any of my Comcast boxes. It's hard to believe only one channel is affected ( and a Comcast channel at that )
I'm in the Milpitas area so I'm looking for people in that area that are having this problem but again thanks for your input.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## zooey91

It's been a while since I checked the forums and reading through doesn't give me a clear answer to the advice I need. 

My DCX3400 has gotten more and more buggy and I need to swap it out. Is my only option X1, or is there something more comparable to the DCX? And even if there is, should I just go ahead and move to the X1? 

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Barovelli

zooey91 said:


> My DCX3400 has gotten more and more buggy and I need to swap it out. Is my only option X1, or is there something more comparable to the DCX? And even if there is, should I just go ahead and move to the X1?


Tivo. Bought one 5 years ago and still going strong. 

I used the X1 at a relative's house and was not impressed with the channel changing speed. 'channel up', pop up screen of the channel then the program. Channel surfer's nightmare.

YMMV


----------



## zooey91

Barovelli said:


> Tivo. Bought one 5 years ago and still going strong.
> 
> I used the X1 at a relative's house and was not impressed with the channel changing speed. 'channel up', pop up screen of the channel then the program. Channel surfer's nightmare.
> 
> YMMV


Does that allow for on demand viewing? Regardless, I'm hoping to get an answer to my specific question (DCX or X1?).


----------



## wco81

TiVo Roamio does access xfinity On Demand but the mending system is crappy, not the responsive TiVo UI because it's communicating with Comcast.

But you can use the TiVo app. From your phone or iPad to search for episodes and see if they're oOn Demand, at which point you can send it to play on one of your Tivos.

Much faster than navigating through the On Demand menus with the remote.


----------



## zooey91

Thanks. I'm going to hold off on Tivo. So any advice re: whether I should get a new DCX DVR (and, if so, which one should I look for), or go for the X1?


----------



## Barovelli

zooey91 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to hold off on Tivo. So any advice re: whether I should get a new DCX DVR (and, if so, which one should I look for), or go for the X1?


DCX3520m is the most recent that I schlep around. 500g hard drive, MP4 capable. The newer ones do not have a cable card in them. Last time I had one in my home it was just as buggy as the rest. I had it's power cord on a switch so it could reboot it without taking the center apart.

Test the X1 in the C* store and see if you can live with it. Change channels up and down, pick a random channel to tune to, pick a channel to tune to from the guide and see if it's ok for you. I say "6 of one, half dozen of the other".


----------



## zooey91

Barovelli said:


> DCX3500m is the most recent that I schlep around. 500g hard drive, MP4 capable. The newer ones do not have a cable card in them. Last time I had one in my home it was just as buggy as the rest. I had it's power cord on a switch so it could reboot it without taking the center apart.
> 
> Test the X1 in the C* store and see if you can live with it. Change channels up and down, pick a random channel to tune to, pick a channel to tune to from the guide and see if it's ok for you. I say "6 of one, half dozen of the other".


Thanks. I haven't used the up/down channel changers for over a decade; just use the guide. "Just as buggy as the rest" makes me think I will probably opt for the X1. My mom has the Cox equivalent, and it seems ok, but I haven't lived with it so my question here is/was re: the DVR features. As I understand it, the programs don't sit on a hard drive, but in the cloud, which gives me pause (e.g., is there a time limit on how long I can "store" a program? Will I be able to skip through commercials?). 

I may jump over to a broader Comcast forum and see if I can find any answers.

Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## nereus

*To X1 or not to X1...*



zooey91 said:


> Thanks. I haven't used the up/down channel changers for over a decade; just use the guide. "Just as buggy as the rest" makes me think I will probably opt for the X1. My mom has the Cox equivalent, and it seems ok, but I haven't lived with it so my question here is/was re: the DVR features. As I understand it, the programs don't sit on a hard drive, but in the cloud, which gives me pause (e.g., is there a time limit on how long I can "store" a program? Will I be able to skip through commercials?).
> 
> I may jump over to a broader Comcast forum and see if I can find any answers.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jim


One thing of which to be aware. Folks have mentioned the channel changing/up down/etc/ speed. I don't think I've seen mention of the fact that the X1, in comcast's infinite wisdom, apparently requires cloud message exchange(s) to change channels. You find this out when the X1 system is down/broken/whatever, and you cannot change channels on your X1 box.

I suspect that it's because the channel selection & search are integrated. To search for a show/movie, you can type it out on the keypad. So typing a channel number might be a search -- you'll notice you get a list with the channel at the top.

Whoever designed it did not include "system down" as an option -- so it does not default to a simple channel change. Bad design.

I've seen it happen a couple of times over the past year. Just so you know...


----------



## Larry Kenney

If you get an X1 box that seems sluggish, like the first one that I received, exchange it for a new one. There was a huge difference in response speed between the two. My new one has been working great with little if any response delay. Occasionally my old box sometimes took 10 to 15 seconds to repond, which was totally unacceptable.

Larry


----------



## SpeedyHTPC

Thanks Larry for spotting my post in the wrong thread..off to OTA I go..


----------



## Larry Kenney

SpeedyHTPC said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can shed some light on a peculiar problem I have with KGO.
> Ever since we had the strong storms with the high winds, my OTA reception of KGO with a chimney top antenna started to show blocky video and screen pauses.
> I figure the first thing is that the wind had turned the antenna or bumped it off course.
> Since my house is a high 2 story roof, I had someone come by to help me turn the antenna as I watch the TV (60" Samsung Costco special).


You would probably get better results if you posted on the OTA thread rather than the Comcast thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-lo...15-san-francisco-ca-ota-485.html#post50542969

I haven't got an answer for you as to why you're having trouble with channel 7, but have you tried receiving KGO from their translator on channel 35?

Larry


----------



## KingsFan6

I noticed during the Super Bowl that audio is back to DD5.1 on KTVU. Woo hoo!


----------



## kokishin

KingsFan6 said:


> I noticed during the Super Bowl that audio is back to DD5.1 on KTVU. Woo hoo!


Yep. Saw that too. Took 'em long enough.


----------



## hcady

I noticed yesterday that Comcast had their video channels duplicated from 1000 and up, what's up with that?


----------



## rc05

hcady said:


> I noticed yesterday that Comcast had their video channels duplicated from 1000 and up, what's up with that?


http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Channels-and-Programming/Additional-Channel-Lineup/m-p/2852221


----------



## snidely

Is there any diff. in quality between X-1 and "regular" DVR service? Can you get it as a stand alone service or do you have to bundle it w. internet and useless phone service.

I have noticed the buffer on the 2 channels on our DVR is now 2 hours.


----------



## zooey91

snidely said:


> Is there any diff. in quality between X-1 and "regular" DVR service? Can you get it as a stand alone service or do you have to bundle it w. internet and useless phone service.
> 
> I have noticed the buffer on the 2 channels on our DVR is now 2 hours.


I just cancelled comcast phone and internet, and was told I couldn't get X1 without Comcast internet (by several folks at xfinity). One person said it may be possible in the future, though.

I can't address quality with one exception: If you walk in today and get a non-X1 DVR, it will be a refurbished one from several years ago, and the support is beyond horrible. I spent hours on the phone the last several days (spoke with 7 different people at 3 different levels of support), first to address service issues with my old 3400 box, and then to deal with the fact that they gave me a bad box when I "upgraded" to a 3501.


----------



## KingsFan6

zooey91 said:


> I just cancelled comcast phone and internet, and was told I couldn't get X1 without Comcast internet (by several folks at xfinity). One person said it may be possible in the future, though.
> 
> I can't address quality with one exception: If you walk in today and get a non-X1 DVR, it will be a refurbished one from several years ago, and the support is beyond horrible. I spent hours on the phone the last several days (spoke with 7 different people at 3 different levels of support), first to address service issues with my old 3400 box, and then to deal with the fact that they gave me a bad box when I "upgraded" to a 3501.


You'll also get a crappy-looking guide and navigation with the pre-X1 boxes. Probably slower too. I'm not surprised if they're all refurbs, since those boxes are so old. They probably don't make new ones anymore.


----------



## yawitz

kokishin said:


> Yep. Saw that too. Took 'em long enough.


For what it's worth, I got an email last Tuesday (2/14) from KTVU, in response to a report I submitted through their website, that the problem was corrected:


> Mitch,
> The audio should be in 5.1 now
> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Lee MacPherson
> KTVU, KICU


Agree that this took a long time to correct (and it's surprising that they didn't realize there was a problem), but happy to have it resolved.


----------



## c3

We are increasing the Broadcast TV Fee from $5.00 to $7.00/mo and the Regional Sports Fee from $3.00 to $5.00/mo for new video customers or current customers adding video on or after Mar. 13, 2017. These fees help to offset the rising costs of retransmitting broadcast television signals and regional sports programming. Current video customers will see the change on their bill starting July, 1 2017. We know changes to your bill can be frustrating, and so wanted to provide our existing customers with more notice of this change. Please note existing video customer will be subject to the increase if they make a change to their video services prior to Jul. 1, 2017.


----------



## kokishin

c3 said:


> We are increasing the Broadcast TV Fee from $5.00 to $7.00/mo and the Regional Sports Fee from $3.00 to $5.00/mo for new video customers or current customers adding video on or after Mar. 13, 2017. These fees help to offset the rising costs of retransmitting broadcast television signals and regional sports programming. Current video customers will see the change on their bill starting July, 1 2017. We know changes to your bill can be frustrating, and so wanted to provide our existing customers with more notice of this change. Please note existing video customer will be subject to the increase if they make a change to their video services prior to Jul. 1, 2017.


February 2018 (prediction): _We are increasing the Broadcast TV Fee from $7.00 to $9.00/mo and the Regional Sports Fee from $5.00 to $7.00/mo for new video customers or current customers adding video on or after Mar. 12, 2018._

BTW, a 1 or 2 year "contract" with comcast doesn't mean much because their fine print says they can bump these fees (and associated taxes) whenever they want to.


----------



## Keenan

Saw that note about the increase on my latest bill. That's $12 per month just for those two fees. It wasn't too long ago, maybe 5 years, that Limited Basic in my area was only $19, now it's $32(including BTV fee) for the _very same channels!_. The rate at which these prices go up is just incredible.


----------



## wco81

Each year, cutting the cord becomes more attractive.


----------



## snidely

*DVR Comment/question*

About a month ago we had to disconnect power to the DVR and reconnect to bring back signal. (Like doing the battery pull on a cell phone but it's not working properly.) Then, last week, for three or four mornings, had the turned the box off and on to get the audio to play. Video work, just no sound. Did not have to disconnect power. 
Is Comcast sending OS updates that's causing these problems? I asked this for a couple of reasons. I noticed several months ago that our buffer almost tripled in size to two hours. Also, in our Miami home, the buffer remained at just over 30 minutes in size. And yesterday, my wife who was there called to say that there is no picture or audio coming from the DVR. I had her turn the box off and on, but that didn't help. Disconnecting the power solved the problem.

The irritating problem with disconnecting power is that it takes Comcast several days to repopulate the guide. That's been true for years. Has any explanation for this ever been posted?

Thanks to streaming now offered by many channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. we can have a more basic package here in Oakland because our Miami account includes an expanded package that every one in the condo building gets included in the HOA dues.


----------



## Persil

The "buffer" is probably a fixed amount of memory. Most likely what you noticed a few months ago was the transition to H.264 encoding which allowed Comcast to reduce the data rate of the channels because it is more efficient than MPEG-2. So, at a lower data rate, you could fit more "time" into the same amount of memory. Maybe they haven't made that change in Miami yet.



snidely said:


> About a month ago we had to disconnect power to the DVR and reconnect to bring back signal. (Like doing the battery pull on a cell phone but it's not working properly.) Then, last week, for three or four mornings, had the turned the box off and on to get the audio to play. Video work, just no sound. Did not have to disconnect power.
> Is Comcast sending OS updates that's causing these problems? I asked this for a couple of reasons. I noticed several months ago that our buffer almost tripled in size to two hours. Also, in our Miami home, the buffer remained at just over 30 minutes in size. And yesterday, my wife who was there called to say that there is no picture or audio coming from the DVR. I had her turn the box off and on, but that didn't help. Disconnecting the power solved the problem.
> 
> The irritating problem with disconnecting power is that it takes Comcast several days to repopulate the guide. That's been true for years. Has any explanation for this ever been posted?
> 
> Thanks to streaming now offered by many channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. we can have a more basic package here in Oakland because our Miami account includes an expanded package that every one in the condo building gets included in the HOA dues.


----------



## snidely

Slightly off-topic:
is the proposal by Google, via YouTube (which they own), to start streaming 40 channels including all the major networks, affect your decision as to whether to cut the cord? They said they will include local sports channels, all for $35 a month! The news articles say you will have unlimited cloud storage. They did not announce which areas they will start providing service, but several should be in operation before the year is out. It will make use of your chrome cast device-but you'll also be able to stream to any device that can now get Youtube.
They would need to come out either with their own proprietary device and/or devise the system to work with something like a Roku unit. If they did that I would switch in a heartbeat. I'm hoping that since Google provides our Internet service, we would be at the top of the list for getting the service.


----------



## PretzelFisch

snidely said:


> Slightly off-topic:
> I'm hoping that since Google provides our Internet service, we would be at the top of the list for getting the service.


what city are you in where you have google internet but not access to their tv package?


----------



## kevini

PretzelFisch said:


> what city are you in where you have google internet but not access to their tv package?


In my case I have Webpass in SF which is owned by Google Fiber but is Internet only.


----------



## Keenan

PretzelFisch said:


> what city are you in where you have google internet but not access to their tv package?


I believe he has Webpass which I think is a microwaved delivery system using antennas on the roof of the building. I also think it's exclusive to MDUs, no single family residence installations.


----------



## snidely

Keenan said:


> I believe he has Webpass which I think is a microwaved delivery system using antennas on the roof of the building. I also think it's exclusive to MDUs, no single family residence installations.


You are all correct. I am in Oakland, have Webpass. We had our 45 unit condo building hooked up a couple years ago. The basic 100mbps up/down service costs $25 a month a unit. It is paid out of the HOA dues. 
As it turned out they were also going to service our Miami condo- but couldn't do it because the building hadCat5 w rather than Cat6.
Service has been excellent. A modem is not required. I don't know if this type of service could provide the same level of service that actual fiber can. We are right on the edge of downtown Oakland, so it would seem that real fiber can't be too far away.


----------



## PretzelFisch

snidely said:


> You are all correct. I am in Oakland, have Webpass. We had our 45 unit condo building hooked up a couple years ago. The basic 100mbps up/down service costs $25 a month a unit. It is paid out of the HOA dues.
> As it turned out they were also going to service our Miami condo- but couldn't do it because the building hadCat5 w rather than Cat6.
> Service has been excellent. A modem is not required. I don't know if this type of service could provide the same level of service that actual fiber can. We are right on the edge of downtown Oakland, so it would seem that real fiber can't be too far away.


Thanks, I am still depressed that Google gave up on fiber after getting permitting started in San Jose.


----------



## snidely

PretzelFisch said:


> Thanks, I am still depressed that Google gave up on fiber after getting permitting started in San Jose.


 If they don't start putting in their own fiber, that would mean their new TV service would be carried over Comcast lines, at least here in the bay area.


----------



## kokishin

PretzelFisch said:


> Thanks, I am still depressed that Google gave up on fiber after getting permitting started in San Jose.


Pissed me off that google would not lay fiber in their own back yard.


----------



## Keenan

kokishin said:


> Pissed me off that google would not lay fiber in their own back yard.


I have the same issue with Sonic who have yet to install fiber in their home town of Santa Rosa.


----------



## Barovelli

When I hear of all the launches of fiber to the home projects it amazes me that they no idea what it takes to build plant. 

No wonder they are all backing off or trying to make us believe that a wireless last mile is just as good.


----------



## wco81

A lot of Google Fibers problems were political.

AT&T and other competitors blocking or delaying access to utility poles and state laws, written for those companies' interests, making it difficult or impossible to break the granted monopolies in a lot of localities.

Other countries are able to get a modernized last mile infrastructure because they don't favor a few companies over the interests of consumers to allow greater competition.


----------



## Barovelli

Access to poles - often requires year or more of inspections, load capacity reports, plant adjustments etc. It may seem like blocking but its always been drawn out. The poles are owned by PG$E and AT$T and they need to be safe.

My old totally broke hometown was sold a package of vapor - a totally free citywide fiberoptic network using the city sewer system for distribution. No content just the fiber plant. 3 years now and not one fiber-to-the-biffy yet. No one is blocking the sewers to keep them out (well, not in that sense).
Muni FTTH pitch in Pacific Grove goes from no cost, no risk to pay us $1 million a year


----------



## wintertime

*Strange DCT700 behavior*

I have a very basic Comcast receiver, a DCT700. I was just watching TV through it when the audio went out. The audio cable from it to the TV seems to be okay because when I unplug and then replug it, the audio comes back for a few seconds--but without video. Then the blue program ID bar comes on the screen, the audio disappears, and the program video appears. I replicated that behavior 4-5 times. Has anyone seen this behavior before? I've got a bunch of things to do tomorrow and would prefer not to have to spend time at Comcast, but this isn't looking good.


----------



## wintertime

*Strange DCT700 behavior*

I stopped by Comcast a little while ago and got a new cable box. Had trouble activating it, and after about 15 minutes I finally determined that the RF connector was loose; I hadn't tightened it properly on the cable box. 

I feel like I'm asking the obvious here, but shouldn't checking connectivity be the first thing that Comcast's tech support system does? How can they send a reset signal (which the CSR first said she had, then later said she hadn't) if they have no communication with the box? We should have been able to figure out the connection problem much sooner than we eventually did. Grrr.....


----------



## Barovelli

wintertime said:


> I stopped by Comcast a little while ago and got a new cable box. Had trouble activating it, and after about 15 minutes I finally determined that the RF connector was loose; I hadn't tightened it properly on the cable box.
> 
> I feel like I'm asking the obvious here, but shouldn't checking connectivity be the first thing that Comcast's tech support system does? How can they send a reset signal (which the CSR first said she had, then later said she hadn't) if they have no communication with the box? We should have been able to figure out the connection problem much sooner than we eventually did. Grrr.....


Last time I used the CSR's version of "Hit A Box" I found it odd that one could not select one box out of many to hit. Then after I click on the confirmation to hit all boxes it just replies "All boxes have been hit". It worked though. 

The command line/text only system has a function that will list the serial if it does not hit, does not exist or some other casualty. People that never seen a text on a terminal have no clue about what we call "The Dark Side". Like CSRs.

Checking the box's on board diagnostic (power off, hit OK on remote) would take you to a signal levels page, where one might be able to troubleshoot inside wiring problems if the S/N is bad. But a DCT700..man that's almost a museum piece but it was made in the good old days from good parts.


----------



## Keenan

Are any of you that have TiVos getting lots of audio dropouts on KNTV? I'm getting a ridiculous amount of them, to the point that the show is unwatchable. Specifically on Grimm last Friday and the 2nd episode of The Blacklist Redemption which aired on 3/2.


----------



## c3

Just finished watching The Voice (KNTV) with crappy audio.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> Just finished watching The Voice (KNTV) with crappy audio.


Dropouts? I think they've got something wrong with their signal.


----------



## c3

Keenan said:


> Dropouts?




Yes, fortunately not noticeable in the actual singing portions. The audio problem occurs in the commercial breaks as well.


----------



## Cal1981

Is it just me or is the PQ on many stations getting worse? I'm seeing very soft images on too many channels. I've had to do 2 XG1 dvr swaps over the past few days and have really noticed the drop in PQ. This goes beyond Comcast's reducing the resolution to 720p. I'm not a happy camper right now. More on the DVR problems in the next post.


----------



## Cal1981

*X1 DVR Problems*

I've had an Arris X1 2nd generation DVR for some time. It's fan was a bit noisy but it was a dependable unit. Early last week, its hard drive started rattling a bit so I took to my local Comcast store. I was given a new 3rd generation Arris DVR. These units use a 2.5" form factor hard drive and a fan that is almost whisper quiet. It weighs considerably less than the earlier model. It records to the hard drive and cloud simultaneously. As soon as it was up and running the problems began. It wasn't always accepting record commands from my XID satellite boxes. It wasn't able to cancel recordings or delete them. You could "delete" an in progress recording from the XIDs but the DVR would still be recording them. Multiple actions by tech support did not solve the problems so back the DVR went. I got a 2nd gen Pace DVR which is very quiet but its hard drive may be glitchy. It also has some issues with triggering an on the fly recording similar to the Gen3 unit.. That makes me wonder whether some of this is due to issues within the X1 system that's affecting DVRs generally. If anyone who has X1 has seen problems with their DVRs can report them here I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bweissman

I am seeing new 4-digit channel numbers. For example, HBOHW has been on channel 801 for years, and now it is also on channel 1803.

When I search to record a show via the TV Remote app's DVR Manager, it only offers me the 4-digit channel. But on the TV itself, it seems to be recording the 3-digit channel.

Does anyone know what this is all about?


----------



## mazman49

bweissman said:


> I am seeing new 4-digit channel numbers. For example, HBOHW has been on channel 801 for years, and now it is also on channel 1803.
> 
> When I search to record a show via the TV Remote app's DVR Manager, it only offers me the 4-digit channel. But on the TV itself, it seems to be recording the 3-digit channel.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is all about?


https://www.xfinity.com/support/cable-tv/new-channel-lineup/


----------



## bweissman

^ Thanks for the pointer, @mazman49. I was unaware of this change.

So now most channels appear twice in the lineup. And Comcast is down-rezzing 1080i channels to 720p.

This is Comcast's choice of how best to use the available cable bandwidth?


----------



## Keenan

bweissman said:


> ^ Thanks for the pointer, @mazman49. I was unaware of this change.
> 
> So now most channels appear twice in the lineup. And Comcast is down-rezzing 1080i channels to 720p.
> 
> This is Comcast's choice of how best to use the available cable bandwidth?


Those additional channel numbers are just virtual channels, it's the very same content and bandwidth being used, they're not doubling up on bandwidth usage.

They have down-rezzed all(there's a few still at 1080i) of the 1080i networks to 720p though and squeezed those new 720p channels at around 10 channels per QAM meaning each channel gets about 3.8 Mbps worth of bandwidth. With Comcast's crappy compression algorithm many of those channels now look absolutely awful, try watching something with dark scenes on Syfy, it's an unwatchable mess.

I rarely use my TiVo to watch Comcast-provided TV anymore, maybe the occasional sporting event but that's about it. Any show I have an interest in I'll get via Amazon or other sources, the image quality blows away the crap you get with Comcast. I watch The Expanse that airs on Syfy and the Amazon version, which is (1080p/24-Dolby Digital Plus), looks like Blu-ray compared to Comcast's barely DVD-quality version. Many of those down-rezzed 1080i channels now look more like "enhanced SD" than anything resembling true HD.

I have a house member that is a Giants fan and I've been demoing YouTube TV which carries a surprising amount of sports networks, and it's only $35 per month. It's not the quality(720p/30) that you can get with a good cable feed but it's certainly good enough at that price. I'll be dropping Comcast cable TV within in the next few weeks.

One benefit of not using Comcast for TV anymore is that I've discontinued watching a lot of shows that I was really only marginally interested in, and it's given more time to watch all the quality content coming from the likes of Netflix, Amazon, Walter Presents and others; much better image quality and simply much better TV altogether.


----------



## wco81

Amazon doesn't have that many TV shows do they? I'm invested in FX shows for instance, as well as several others on basic and premium channels.

Supposedly the next migration would be converting from QAM to IP, at which point our Tivos are rendered relics.

If you drop Comcast TV, what kind of deal will they give you for Internet? The trend is that they will give you deals as you pile on more services. For instance, I had to take on Voice that I'm not even using but the Double Play I had would have cost at least $50 more.

So once my deal runs out, I know they're going to try to get me to take Home (security) or now they're going to push mobile as the next bundled service.

But unfortunately, the only other broadband I can get is U-verse, which is less than half the speed of Comcast.

We can only hope services like Youtube TV, DirecTV Now and Playstation Vue get some traction and keep improving. But if you want 4K, looks like the trend is going the other way, with worse PQ and so on.

Maybe it would be better to cut the cord and get Blu Ray box sets.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Amazon doesn't have that many TV shows do they? I'm invested in FX shows for instance, as well as several others on basic and premium channels.
> 
> Supposedly the next migration would be converting from QAM to IP, at which point our Tivos are rendered relics.
> 
> If you drop Comcast TV, what kind of deal will they give you for Internet? The trend is that they will give you deals as you pile on more services. For instance, I had to take on Voice that I'm not even using but the Double Play I had would have cost at least $50 more.
> 
> So once my deal runs out, I know they're going to try to get me to take Home (security) or now they're going to push mobile as the next bundled service.
> 
> But unfortunately, the only other broadband I can get is U-verse, which is less than half the speed of Comcast.
> 
> We can only hope services like Youtube TV, DirecTV Now and Playstation Vue get some traction and keep improving. But if you want 4K, looks like the trend is going the other way, with worse PQ and so on.
> 
> Maybe it would be better to cut the cord and get Blu Ray box sets.


No, you can't get everything that's on broadcast/cable TV at Amazon or the other streaming services though you can on some of the streaming TV services and so far, given that YouTube TV has an abundance of sports networks along with all the locals and many of the cablenets, it's looking like a winner when compared to the rest such as DirecTV Now, PlayStation Vue, etc. Plus, as I noted, I'm discontinuing watching a lot of TV that just really isn't all that good(IMO); much of it being the procedurals like all the super hero shows on The CW, the Chicago shows on NBC and so on; just they're just not very good when compared to other content that is available.

And yes, I actually have Comcast's security system product myself instead of Voice, which I have never, ever used but it lowers my bill by $60. When I drop the TV portion I'll likely keep the local channels(Limited Basic) as it will probably be cheaper overall than to just go with HSI alone.

My other options(besides Comcast) for broadband are AT&T(capped at 1 TB) and Sonic(uncapped), Sonic being the slower of the two at around 20 Mbps or maybe a little more(I'm hoping, still trying to get a definitive answer). I don't really need much more than 20-30 Mbps as that's plenty of bandwidth for 2-3 full quality streams from Netflix, Amazon or what have you. Faster download speed really only saves you time when downloading files, there's really not much value in high speeds when you're talking about streaming video, high speed HSI is more marketing hype than anything else.

I don't have a 4K display yet but I'm hearing that the 4K video that Netflix and Amazon are putting out is very good, I know that their 1080p TV content is better than anything you'll get from Comcast.

And yes, sometimes it is better just to wait and get the Blu-ray sets, or wait until a show comes to one of the streaming outlets. I'm finding that I just don't really care anymore if I can't see a show the day it's broadcast, I can wait until it's available without commercials and at much better quality.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, I hope it works out but for a couple of months, I was trying out D*Now as well as Hulu and Comcast was claiming I was using as much as 895 GB in a month.

That's from like 2-3 hours of streaming D*Now a day at most.

So Comcast may pull some shenanigans if they detect alternate streaming services on their network.

Meanwhile I use the Comcast app. all the time and so far this month, I'm under 300 GB.


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> Hmm, I hope it works out but for a couple of months, I was trying out D*Now as well as Hulu and Comcast was claiming I was using as much as 895 GB in a month.
> 
> That's from like 2-3 hours of streaming D*Now a day at most.
> 
> So Comcast may pull some shenanigans if they detect alternate streaming services on their network.
> 
> Meanwhile I use the Comcast app. all the time and so far this month, I'm under 300 GB.


That's one of the reasons I'm looking at Sonic, unlimited data, no caps, they don't believe in them. I just wish they'd put their $70 per month 1 Ghz product in their hometown of Santa Rosa instead places where I don't live!


----------



## bobby94928

Keenan said:


> That's one of the reasons I'm looking at Sonic, unlimited data, no caps, they don't believe in them. I just wish they'd put their $70 per month 1 Ghz product in their hometown of Santa Rosa instead places where I don't live!


Maybe they could bring that $70 1 Ghz to Rohnert Park!


----------



## Larry Kenney

Keenan said:


> I don't have a 4K display yet but I'm hearing that the 4K video that Netflix and Amazon are putting out is very good, I know that their 1080p TV content is better than anything you'll get from Comcast.


I gave myself a 65-inch Sony 4K TV as a Christmas present and I've been extremely pleased with the 4K content on Netflix and YouTube. (I don't have Hulu or Amazon.) Many of the regular shows on Netflix are in 4K and lots of the scenic videos on YouTube look fantastic. Dish also fed the latest Planet Earth programs from BBC America in 4K and it was breathtaking!

I bought a new Samsung S8+ phone a couple of days ago and was surprised that the video from it is 4K. The 8+ has a built in app that sends video and pictures direct to my TV via wifi and it looks absolutely beautiful.

As for Comcast, yes their quality has gone down hill, but even though I have Dish for my regular TV viewing I also have the X1 feed. It's only $15 more than just internet and there are a few channels on Xfinity that are not in my Dish package.

I've seen a lot of complaints about Comcast service here and on other boards, but I haven't had a single problem (except for the lower quality TV) in the past two years. My 75 Mb internet and the X1 TV service have been 100% reliable here in San Francisco.

Larry


----------



## Keenan

Larry Kenney said:


> I gave myself a 65-inch Sony 4K TV as a Christmas present and I've been extremely pleased with the 4K content on Netflix and YouTube. (I don't have Hulu or Amazon.) Many of the regular shows on Netflix are in 4K and lots of the scenic videos on YouTube look fantastic. Dish also fed the latest Planet Earth programs from BBC America in 4K and it was breathtaking!
> 
> I bought a new Samsung S8+ phone a couple of days ago and was surprised that the video from it is 4K. The 8+ has a built in app that sends video and pictures direct to my TV via wifi and it looks absolutely beautiful.
> 
> As for Comcast, yes their quality has gone down hill, but even though I have Dish for my regular TV viewing I also have the X1 feed. It's only $15 more than just internet and there are a few channels on Xfinity that are not in my Dish package.
> 
> I've seen a lot of complaints about Comcast service here and on other boards, but I haven't had a single problem (except for the lower quality TV) in the past two years. My 75 Mb internet and the X1 TV service have been 100% reliable here in San Francisco.
> 
> Larry


I haven't had any connectivity issues with TV or HSI, I can probably count on one hand the times it's been down in the last 15 years; HSI more than TV but it's never been more than 5-6 hrs. It's the PQ and now the new 1 TB per month cap that's driving me away from Comcast, that and the ever increasing costs like their local sports and broadcast TV fees which are now themselves as much as the Limited Basic tier used to be 10-15 years.


----------



## wco81

I had some hopes for Google Fiber but looks like they are bailing on expanding their footprint, going for some fixed wireless tech.

Plus even in those cities where they deployed, looks like GF is cherry-picking neighborhoods. Or usually they go for newer multi-residential units, like apt. buildings.

AT&T Giga Power has been in my town for several years but still isn't available at my address, so they're not expanding terribly either.

Some people talk up 5G and supposedly plans by AT&T and Verizon to offer fixed wireless to home customers. I'll believe it when I see it. Why would they try to compete with the Comcasts of the world?


----------



## Keenan

wco81 said:


> I had some hopes for Google Fiber but looks like they are bailing on expanding their footprint, going for some fixed wireless tech.
> 
> Plus even in those cities where they deployed, looks like GF is cherry-picking neighborhoods. Or usually they go for newer multi-residential units, like apt. buildings.
> 
> AT&T Giga Power has been in my town for several years but still isn't available at my address, so they're not expanding terribly either.
> 
> Some people talk up 5G and supposedly plans by AT&T and Verizon to offer fixed wireless to home customers. I'll believe it when I see it. Why would they try to compete with the Comcasts of the world?


Yeah, Google Fiber being a Google product means at any given point they'll get bored with it and discontinue it, the list of failed and/or discontinued Google products is extensive.

AT&T does red-lining as well, they'll claim a region or neighborhood is wired for Giga-power but in reality, it's only a few MDUs that have been connected.

AT&T and especially Verizon want out of the wire-line business(not repairing or updating old DSL connections), preferring to focus their energies on wireless and in Verizon's case, online advertising. Fixed wireless is going to be expensive and will likely have prohibitive data usage caps, like you, I'll believe that will be a viable solution when I see it.


----------



## TPeterson

Keenan said:


> ....Fixed wireless is going to be expensive and will likely have prohibitive data usage caps, like you, I'll believe that will be a viable solution when I see it.


I'm not ready to drink the Kool-Aid either and I hear you about data caps, but I wonder if wireless won't actually be much less expensive to implement than fiber. I've been watching the crews stringing fiber hereabouts and there's a ton of person-hours going into it. Of course the carriers will charge what the market will bear irrespective of their own costs, but IIUC, they'll be able to leverage their cellular infrastructure when they spread out into that spectrum that they've just purchased from the TV broadcasters (and stolen from us).


----------



## kevini

5G will also use the 28Ghz and 37-40Ghz millimeter bands. 

It is also point to point of course and will require a lot of very small cells. Effectively Fiber to the pole and then Wireless to the user. The caps will be a wireline level since effectively it is only wireless in the last quarter mile. More in rural areas.

Verizon's initial focus for 5G is fixed wireless to start with so fixed broadband is absolutely their focus. Especially outside their wireline coverage zone like ours. They can compete with at&t effectively. at&t is pushing Fiber now for this reason I believe.


----------



## Keenan

Also, consider that the "5G" that AT&T is referencing lately in the news is not true 5G, it's Gigabit LTE. My understanding is that true 5G won't be ready for primetime until 2019-2020. AT&T's "5G Evolution" branding is just that, pure marketing and not true 5G.


----------



## wco81

kevini said:


> 5G will also use the 28Ghz and 37-40Ghz millimeter bands.
> 
> It is also point to point of course and will require a lot of very small cells. Effectively Fiber to the pole and then Wireless to the user. The caps will be a wireline level since effectively it is only wireless in the last quarter mile. More in rural areas.
> 
> Verizon's initial focus for 5G is fixed wireless to start with so fixed broadband is absolutely their focus. Especially outside their wireline coverage zone like ours. They can compete with at&t effectively. at&t is pushing Fiber now for this reason I believe.


Thing is, Verizon wouldn't bring Fios to AT&T areas and vice versa. Almost seemed like collusion that they wouldn't compete against each other.

So what would change now? Yes it would be a lot cheaper to deploy than stringing wire to each home but they'd have to increase their backhaul capacity if they take on millions of home users who are looking to connect their computers and multiple devices to one account, versus the 2 GB data caps that they allot to each device and for which they get incremental revenue.

Think about it. They get $50-100 for each mobile device with 1 GB to "unlimited" data per month. So are they going to offer a $50-80 home service where there could be multiple devices which collectively use hundreds of gigs a month?

Plus, Verizon and AT&T ideally would need to bundle a TV service of some kind. I guess Verizon would partner with Comcast for AT&T areas? Or would they have to negotiate TV rights with the media companies again (I remember when Uverse first started, the cable companies fought them in almost every state, unsuccessfully, to deny them TV distribution deals).

You also seem to imply that 5G will require more cells than LTE? Is that correct, each 5G base station will have a smaller footprint? In any case, if they add thousands of home customers, they will need more base stations in a given area to increase overall network capacity.

EDIT: Did a quick Google. Verizon is aiming to do home trials in 11 markets this year and in fact, they envision fixed home wireless service well before 5G for mobile, because mobile chipsets won't support 5G data for at least another two years:

http://www.cio.com/article/3149034/...-give-you-blazing-fast-broadband-at-home.html

https://www.cnet.com/news/free-verizon-5g-trial-wireless-broadband-service-faq/

So maybe they will use this home service to finance some of the network buildout before mobile devices are ready in 2019 or 2020. And yes with the higher frequencies used, they will need a more dense network of base stations, maybe one every half mile, unless they can connect homes which have a direct line of uninterrupted sight to the base station.

AT&T is talking 2019 and T-Mobile is saying they're only doing mobile, no home service, because they just won rights to 600 Mhz spectrum in a recent spectrum auction, which will let them deploy fewer base stations to cover a give area.

I guess the pricing is still the interesting question, whether they will try to compete with Comcast or price their product as a premium offering. They say minimum 1 Gbps and often faster with good reception so I can see them pricing it higher, especially if with that high speed, you get more generous or no caps. They might have to bundle services though in order to offer competitively priced packages though.

While people like faster speeds, I think a lot of people will be price-sensitive, unwilling to pay over $100 just for data.


----------



## kevini

wco81 said:


> Thing is, Verizon wouldn't bring Fios to AT&T areas and vice versa. Almost seemed like collusion that they wouldn't compete against each other.
> 
> So what would change now?


The breakup of the Bell's prevent at&t and VZ from competing in wireline. Ironically for Voice since that is where the network started but the rules extended to DSL and now Fiber. There is pole ownership, attachment etc too. The same does not exist in wireless. So legally they can't compete in wireline but they can with 5G. Getting the space and the backhaul is going to be very interesting. Lots over overbuilding will have to happen. 



> Yes it would be a lot cheaper to deploy than stringing wire to each home but they'd have to increase their backhaul capacity if they take on millions of home users who are looking to connect their computers and multiple devices to one account, versus the 2 GB data caps that they allot to each device and for which they get incremental revenue.


Yep and this is why fiber assets are now more valuable again, the integrated operators have an advantage. The backhaul is very important. It also puts Comcast in a very good position since the HFC has fiber very deep and can be extended. 



> Think about it. They get $50-100 for each mobile device with 1 GB to "unlimited" data per month. So are they going to offer a $50-80 home service where there could be multiple devices which collectively use hundreds of gigs a month?


I agree that it makes no sense, however it has already started, they all have "unlimited" again. Yes the speed ramps down but it is better to cannibalize you own service than loose to a competitor. The killer app for 5G really is not known yet. I don't think fixed wireless is it but the Carriers are going down that road already.


> Plus, Verizon and AT&T ideally would need to bundle a TV service of some kind. I guess Verizon would partner with Comcast for AT&T areas? Or would they have to negotiate TV rights with the media companies again (I remember when Uverse first started, the cable companies fought them in almost every state, unsuccessfully, to deny them TV distribution deals).


Maybe. Youtube TV, DirectTV Now (from at&t of course) and Sling are all options



> You also seem to imply that 5G will require more cells than LTE? Is that correct, each 5G base station will have a smaller footprint? In any case, if they add thousands of home customers, they will need more base stations in a given area to increase overall network capacity.


They will need a heck of a lot more. Just the physical characteristics of the spectrum require this. They have to be microcells. Fiber and mesh is going to be key. The local city regulations are going to be the biggest issue, just like they were for DAS. 



> EDIT: Did a quick Google. Verizon is aiming to do home trials in 11 markets this year and in fact, they envision fixed home wireless service well before 5G for mobile, because mobile chipsets won't support 5G data for at least another two years:
> 
> http://www.cio.com/article/3149034/...-give-you-blazing-fast-broadband-at-home.html
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/free-verizon-5g-trial-wireless-broadband-service-faq/
> 
> So maybe they will use this home service to finance some of the network buildout before mobile devices are ready in 2019 or 2020. And yes with the higher frequencies used, they will need a more dense network of base stations, maybe one every half mile, unless they can connect homes which have a direct line of uninterrupted sight to the base station.
> 
> AT&T is talking 2019 and T-Mobile is saying they're only doing mobile, no home service, because they just won rights to 600 Mhz spectrum in a recent spectrum auction, which will let them deploy fewer base stations to cover a give area.
> 
> I guess the pricing is still the interesting question, whether they will try to compete with Comcast or price their product as a premium offering. They say minimum 1 Gbps and often faster with good reception so I can see them pricing it higher, especially if with that high speed, you get more generous or no caps. They might have to bundle services though in order to offer competitively priced packages though.
> 
> While people like faster speeds, I think a lot of people will be price-sensitive, unwilling to pay over $100 just for data.


Yep, it is going to be very interesting. 5G is not a replacement for 4G like the previous generations. It is an overlay. We still need 4G for the large coverage and just to confuse everyone more as keenan mentioned at&t is calling 1gig LTE "5G" just like they did for 3.5G.

On the price side the going rate is $80 for Gig service, People seem to be willing to pay that, not any more.


----------



## c3

If you have Comcast Internet service, are you able to log into your account? I cannot do that from my home/Comcast network because login.comcast.net is unreachable, but it works fine from outside of Comcast network.


----------



## bobby94928

c3 said:


> If you have Comcast Internet service, are you able to log into your account? I cannot do that from my home/Comcast network because login.comcast.net is unreachable, but it works fine from outside of Comcast network.


I have Comcast internet and I just logged in fine on it...


----------



## c3

bobby94928 said:


> I have Comcast internet and I just logged in fine on it...




Thanks. Pinging login.comcast.net still doesn't work from Mountain View.


----------



## wintertime

Maybe they renamed their login page and you're now trying to go to a nonexistent page? I've never gone in through "login.comcast.net." Or at least, I've never entered that URL myself; perhaps I was redirected to it at some point. I just tried it and got this error message:

*Unable to connect

Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server at login.comcast.net.*

But I had no problem getting logged in to my Comcast account via www.comcast.com.


----------



## c3

wintertime said:


> But I had no problem getting logged in to my Comcast account via www.comcast.com.




That's how I log in as well, but it still needs to reach login.comcast.net, which does not work from my area.


Update 5/5: Comcast has fixed this issue. It was down for about a week.


----------



## brimorga

*Duplicate Channel Lineup*

I'm curious is anyone has shifted from the old lineup to the new lineup and how it's going?

I thought about it but old habits die hard and I hate learning new channel numbers. Also, having some of the channels spaced so far about makes it even more difficult to remember channel numbers.

Anyone who made the transition want to share?


----------



## Larry Kenney

brimorga said:


> I'm curious is anyone has shifted from the old lineup to the new lineup and how it's going?
> 
> I thought about it but old habits die hard and I hate learning new channel numbers. Also, having some of the channels spaced so far about makes it even more difficult to remember channel numbers.
> 
> Anyone who made the transition want to share?


There's no difference. These are just new number designations and you get the same channel no matter which number you chose. The only difference is the grouping in the listing.

Larry


----------



## brimorga

Larry Kenney said:


> There's no difference. These are just new number designations and you get the same channel no matter which number you chose. The only difference is the grouping in the listing.
> 
> Larry


Exactly! Do the new groupings improve the experience is my question.


----------



## Larry Kenney

I can't help you on that, Brimorga. I use the older channel numbers myself.

Larry


----------



## Milenkod

Can someone clarify what XFi is supposed to be? I left Comcast at the beginning of the year and am less familiar with anything new from them. Thanks


----------



## bobby94928

Milenkod said:


> Can someone clarify what XFi is supposed to be? I left Comcast at the beginning of the year and am less familiar with anything new from them. Thanks


https://www.xfinity.com/support/internet/xfinity-xfi-overview/


----------



## Milenkod

bobby94928 said:


> https://www.xfinity.com/support/internet/xfinity-xfi-overview/


yea...i read that and it didn't make sense. The best I could figure is that is a mesh networking device? Do you get extenders with that? I'm confused


----------



## Cal1981

Larry Kenney said:


> I gave myself a 65-inch Sony 4K TV as a Christmas present and I've been extremely pleased with the 4K content on Netflix and YouTube. (I don't have Hulu or Amazon.) Many of the regular shows on Netflix are in 4K and lots of the scenic videos on YouTube look fantastic. Dish also fed the latest Planet Earth programs from BBC America in 4K and it was breathtaking!
> 
> As for Comcast, yes their quality has gone down hill, but even though I have Dish for my regular TV viewing I also have the X1 feed. It's only $15 more than just internet and there are a few channels on Xfinity that are not in my Dish package.
> 
> I've seen a lot of complaints about Comcast service here and on other boards, but I haven't had a single problem (except for the lower quality TV) in the past two years. My 75 Mb internet and the X1 TV service have been 100% reliable here in San Francisco.
> 
> Larry


How do the Comacst channels look on your new Sony 4K? I've got a 65" LG OLED set from Value Electronics in Yonkers, NY on the way. I have been worried about the drop in Comcast's quality and whether a state of the art 4K set would make the flaws look worse. A couple of things have happened since my last posts about the DVRs that I was playing musical chairs with. I finally got a 3rd generation Pace DVR that works perfectly. I asked my local Comcast office if they could send a tech out to look at the PQ since it had gotten softer. The guy comes out, looks at my still excellent Panny VT60 plasma and declares the picture to be sharp. I told him that we had vastly different defintions of "sharp". He ended up not touching a thing and leaving. I find out a week later that this guy tagged me with $70 service call charge, which I was never informed of. Of course I got Comcast to remove the charge and the CSR read me the report. To paraphrase "saw no issues with the picture. Educated customer" That did not sit well which I made abundantly clear. I suspect that the tech has been spoken to. A week later I had another service call to determine why one of my XID satellite boxes was frequently losing its connection. This tech put a new connector on the coax cable attached to the wall plate. He also put a new primary cable (carries internet and cable) and fittings in the box on the side of the house just to cover all the bases. He didn't charge a dime. The overall picture was better as soon as this was done. Was it razor sharp? Of course not but it was sharper than it had recently been and brighter. I'm still concerned about what the OLED is going to look like but we'll see how it works out. If it really gets bad, I may have to look at Direct, although I'd rather not.


----------



## maddog510

Larry Kenney said:


> There's no difference. These are just new number designations and you get the same channel no matter which number you chose. The only difference is the grouping in the listing.
> 
> Larry


So why is there 2 sets of the same hd channels? Isn't that taking up bandwidth?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3

maddog510 said:


> Isn't that taking up bandwidth?


It's just a small mapping table.


----------



## maddog510

c3 said:


> It's just a small mapping table.


What's the point of that?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Kenney

Cal1981 said:


> How do the Comacst channels look on your new Sony 4K? I've got a 65" LG OLED set from Value Electronics in Yonkers, NY on the way. I have been worried about the drop in Comcast's quality and whether a state of the art 4K set would make the flaws look worse.


My new Sony has an up-scaler built in so the Comcast channels look okay. I can see that the Dish picture is sharper, but the Comcast picture is still acceptable.

When you go to Netflix or YouTube and see actual 4K, though, it makes any regular HD look a little soft. The 4K pictures are as clear as looking out a clean window into the world. You're going to love it!

Larry


----------



## Cal1981

Larry Kenney said:


> My new Sony has an up-scaler built in so the Comcast channels look okay. I can see that the Dish picture is sharper, but the Comcast picture is still acceptable.
> 
> When you go to Netflix or YouTube and see actual 4K, though, it makes any regular HD look a little soft. The 4K pictures are as clear as looking out a clean window into the world. You're going to love it!
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry. Hopefully the Comcast PQ will be good enough.


----------



## Persil

*Limited Basic Service*

Does anyone happen to know what Comcast currently offers on the most Limited Basic tier of service?
Does it include anything HD at all? Broadcast channels perhaps? Or is that always extra?

Also, does anyone know if Comcast is still doing separate simulcasts in SD of HD content? Or do the set top boxes do a SD downconversion from an HD channel when HD is not authorized?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## c3

Persil said:


> Does anyone happen to know what Comcast currently offers on the most Limited Basic tier of service?
> Does it include anything HD at all? Broadcast channels perhaps? Or is that always extra?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Comcast is still doing separate simulcasts in SD of HD content? Or do the set top boxes do a SD downconversion from an HD channel when HD is not authorized?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



HD content is included, but if you have to rent a HD set top box, that may have an additional cost. For example, TiVo receives HD content of the subscribed channels without additional charge.


SD and HD are separate transmissions.


----------



## c3

For the Contra Costa County, many TV and Internet prices are going up on July 1st.


----------



## jfoneill

I am coming back to Comcast from U-verse and have a tv in a room using a wireless receiver from AT&T. This room doesn't have a cable outlet and I really don't want to pay to have it wired. I would appreciate input from anyone who is using the Roku beta app for xfinity. Is this a viable wireless alternative and being Beta is it fairly stable? Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## c3

Don't know when it started, but my 25Mbps Performance Plus service (30Mbps tested) has become a 55Mbps service (66Mbps tested). Other tiers may have been increased as well.


----------



## Cal1981

Larry Kenney said:


> My new Sony has an up-scaler built in so the Comcast channels look okay. I can see that the Dish picture is sharper, but the Comcast picture is still acceptable.
> 
> When you go to Netflix or YouTube and see actual 4K, though, it makes any regular HD look a little soft. The 4K pictures are as clear as looking out a clean window into the world. You're going to love it!
> 
> Larry


Well I got my 65" OLED on Tuesday. It's a beautiful set and UHD-HDR movies and up-scaled Blu-rays look great as does UHD, HDR and Dolby Vision content from Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, etc.. Then there's Comcast. Some channels are OK but many are not. On MSNBC and CNN, the anchors look soft and pasty. HBO is very sub-par. It reminds me of the early days of HDTVs when we still had SD content for the most part and it looked terrible taken up to a 16x9 720P screen. There was always that "gumby" look that people had. I doubt that Comcast really gives a damn about what its PQ is since that majority of subscribers don't realize that they are not getting very good PQ. I may have to start looking at Direct again. I wish that Verizon FIOS had any kind of a footprint in our region. It is in the LA area but nada here. There are complaints about its customer service but not many about the PQ.


----------



## bweissman

Is HBO channel 801 sent in 720p or 1080i here in the Bay Area?

My equipment doesn't tell me, and I'd like to set my X1 box to the native resolution of the channel when watching Game of Thrones.


----------



## Keenan

bweissman said:


> Is HBO channel 801 sent in 720p or 1080i here in the Bay Area?
> 
> My equipment doesn't tell me, and I'd like to set my X1 box to the native resolution of the channel when watching Game of Thrones.


It's in 720p, all channels other than the locals are delivered in a 720p/60 format.

If you value good picture quality my advice would be to dump the HBO subscription and view GoT via the HBO streaming app as the show can be very hard to render, especially in dark scenes, and the product that Comcast is sending down the line is garbage.


----------



## snidely

*My last post in this forum*



Keenan said:


> It's in 720p, all channels other than the locals are delivered in a 720p/60 format.
> 
> If you value good picture quality my advice would be to dump the HBO subscription and view GoT via the HBO streaming app as the show can be very hard to render, especially in dark scenes, and the product that Comcast is sending down the line is garbage.


 We noticed that watching HBO via HBOGo is much better than watching the Comcast direct cable version. (Our internet is from Google, not Comcast.)

KEENAN -- 
Thanks for your "service" over the years. We finally "cut-the-cord" last week. Have been w. Comcast and its predecessor in Oakland for decades. The final blow is/was Comcast putting MSNBC in a tier with expensive sports channels. $15+.


----------



## Keenan

snidely said:


> We noticed that watching HBO via HBOGo is much better than watching the Comcast direct cable version. (Our internet is from Google, not Comcast.)
> 
> KEENAN --
> Thanks for your "service" over the years. We finally "cut-the-cord" last week. Have been w. Comcast and its predecessor in Oakland for decades. The final blow is/was Comcast putting MSNBC in a tier with expensive sports channels. $15+.


Thanks!

My contract discount is up in Sept and if Comcast tries to start charging Additional Outlet fees for the 2 extra CablCARDs I have then I'll be dropping their video product and just using their HSI product. I may retain just Limited Basic if it still keeps the HSI portion cheaper like it has in the past.


----------



## wco81

snidely said:


> We noticed that watching HBO via HBOGo is much better than watching the Comcast direct cable version. (Our internet is from Google, not Comcast.)
> 
> KEENAN --
> Thanks for your "service" over the years. We finally "cut-the-cord" last week. Have been w. Comcast and its predecessor in Oakland for decades. The final blow is/was Comcast putting MSNBC in a tier with expensive sports channels. $15+.


You get Google Fiber in Oakland?


----------



## snidely

wco81 said:


> You get Google Fiber in Oakland?


 For the last several years we have lived part time in a 45 unit condo building on the edge of downtown Oakland. We were approached by a company named Webpass, about three or four years ago, to provide high-speed Internet to the building. I am not clear on the technology, but they put a small antenna on the roof, run a cable to the basement telephone board that feeds all the units, and the Internet signal runs on one of the three pairs of phone wires that goes to each unit. They service some number of buildings in both San Francisco and Oakland. They are also in a few other cities like San Diego and Boston.
A couple of years ago, Google bought them out! They only seem the service buildings that have more than 10 units.
When we were first approached, we had two offers. One was, they would install the antenna at no charge and simply provide service to any owner that wanted to pay $60 a month or $500 a year. The other offer was that HOA would pay a $4000 install fee for the antenna and would pay $25 a month fee for each unit and provide signal to each unit. We obviously decided to take the second alternative! So, included in everyone's HOA dues is the $25 charge for internet.
There is no modem needed. They just installed an ethernet plug next to the phone jack. Most people would then simply plug their router into the ethernet jack.
Their basic service is 100Mbps up/down. The Ping numbers usually register 2 or 3ms - although on occasion I've gotten a Speedtest rating of ONE ms! 
You can get even faster speed by paying them some extra amount of money. They would use another pair of the phone wires. Anyway, I think there are only two or three people in the building that have landline phones. They are mostly in their 20s and 30s. The services been rock solid. 
Their home office is in San Francisco.


----------



## wco81

Ah yes, know about Webpass.

Yeah they may be using that instead of running fiber everywhere because it's cheaper. But that means only apt. complexes, no single homes. 

They could cover a lot of people in some bigger cities but it probably rules out most people living in the suburbs.

You don't get rain fade?


----------



## snidely

Rain? In California?
Never have noticed any problems. Of course, if speed were cut in half, wouldn't notice it. Would seem more likely speed would be affected more if everyone was on computer in evening - especially as more people cut the cord and stream Game of Thrones (or the Daily Show) all at the same time.


----------



## eelpout

yawitz said:


> For what it's worth, I got an email last Tuesday (2/14) from KTVU, in response to a report I submitted through their website, that the problem was corrected:
> 
> Quote:
> _Mitch,
> The audio should be in 5.1 now
> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Lee MacPherson
> KTVU, KICU_
> 
> Agree that this took a long time to correct (and it's surprising that they didn't realize there was a problem), but happy to have it resolved.


Has anyone else noticed that KTVU has been sending (via Comcast) the main audio program in mono for the past few days? just checking to see if it's everywhere or just where I am in Los Gatos. I've already sent an email to their general signal problem email address.

Edit:

Received this from KTVU this afternoon :

Thanks for the email. You are correct. We have an issue with an audio device that will be repaired soon.


----------



## juancmjr

Still in mono on my end. North Bay.  Glad KTVU answered your inquiry.


----------



## Cal1981

*Audio Sync*

Over the past two days I've been seeing significant audio sync problems on MSNBC , CNN and a number of other channels. They seem to occur more on live programs than on filmed network shows. It's present on three different TVs in my house, a Panasonic 32" LCD, a Samsung 32" LED and an LG 65" OLED. Are any of you experiencing these issues?


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> Over the past two days I've been seeing significant audio sync problems on MSNBC , CNN and a number of other channels. They seem to occur more on live programs than on filmed network shows. It's present on three different TVs in my house, a Panasonic 32" LCD, a Samsung 32" LED and an LG 65" OLED. Are any of you experiencing these issues?


Yes, I've seen it a lot on MSNBC, it's not even in sync right now. I figured it was a problem with the HDHomeRun to Android TV box system I've been using until you posted. I don't use my TiVo to watch TV anymore(live sports only), it's primarily a streaming device now. I just checked the TiVo and yes, it's out of sync as well.


----------



## Cal1981

Keenan said:


> Yes, I've seen it a lot on MSNBC, it's not even in sync right now. I figured it was a problem with the HDHomeRun to Android TV box system I've been using until you posted. I don't use my TiVo to watch TV anymore(live sports only), it's primarily a streaming device now. I just checked the TiVo and yes, it's out of sync as well.


Thanks for the confirmation Keenan. At first I thought that maybe it was my LG set. Its 2017 OLEDs have had some HDMI/audio sync issue but when the other two sets had the same problem that ruled it out. If it was just MSNBC, which has had a lot of glitches recently, it might have just been one individual channel but with CNN and others in the mix, I assume that it's a Comcast issue. On a side note I've had two internet outages today and had one last night. Here we go again.
Have you been watching the fires in SoCal. They look as bad, if not worse than the fires that we had in our neck of the woods. Santa Anna Winds in December is frightening.


----------



## kokishin

No lip sync issues with Fox News and Fox Business.

I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and two 1st gen Mini's all with the new Hydra interface.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Keenan. At first I thought that maybe it was my LG set. Its 2017 OLEDs have had some HDMI/audio sync issue but when the other two sets had the same problem that ruled it out. If it was just MSNBC, which has had a lot of glitches recently, it might have just been one individual channel but with CNN and others in the mix, I assume that it's a Comcast issue. On a side note I've had two internet outages today and had one last night. Here we go again.
> Have you been watching the fires in SoCal. They look as bad, if not worse than the fires that we had in our neck of the woods. Santa Anna Winds in December is frightening.


Yes, I've watched some of the coverage and it does look bad. MSNBC has had issues for a long time. I use an Android TV box in conjunction with an HDHomeRun TV tuner system and MSNBC will have random audio glitches on a somewhat regular basis which in turn knocks out the Logitech computer speaker system I use. I don't get that behavior with other channels. It could also be a Comcast cable problem but since it's almost exclusively happening on MSNBC I'm pretty sure it's the network.


----------



## Cal1981

I worked with first and second level Comcast tech support yesterday and after all of the steps (various signals sent to the DVR, unplug/replug the HDMI cable, disconnect/reconnect the coax cable, system refresh) the audio sync on MSNBC in particular, improved but it's still late by one tic. All of the regular network channels have been OK but some of the upper digital channels are slightly off including the HD premiums. Maybe all of this will correct somehow but something clearly changed a few days ago.


----------



## wco81

Demand credit for those days.

That will make them take notice.

Otherwise they won't bother.


----------



## Cal1981

Well, almost as suddenly as they began almost all of my audio sync problems seem to have been resolved.


----------



## Milenkod

Any news or rumors on 4K service on XFinity/Comcast (Not Nextflix 4k)???


----------



## wco81

First of all the networks, including the cable networks would have to start offering 4K content.

Some shows are producing 4K masters for overseas distribution because other countries are ahead of the US.

HBO is offering first season of Westworld as a UHD Blu Ray, though not sure if it's worth buying over Blu Rays.

We may have a better shot with some network like HBO offering 4K streaming.


----------



## Cal1981

wco81 said:


> First of all the networks, including the cable networks would have to start offering 4K content.


When I was on the line with 2nd level support in regard to the audio sync problem, I asked about 4K and the answer was pretty much what you're saying. It will probably happen eventually but there is very little 4K content available outside of streaming services right now. There's also the question of the bandwidth needed for a large volume of 4K transmissions. Hell, Comcast is doubling and tripling up in frequency bands now with significant compression of 720P signals so how would it be able to handle almost eight times as much data per channel?


----------



## Cal1981

I'm seeing a lot of video glitches with significant pixelation, especially on DVR recordings on certain stations. It may be that the DVR's hard drive is going south but I thought that I would check with my fellow Bay Area folks before I consider swapping it out.


----------



## snidely

Cal1981 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of video glitches with significant pixelation, especially on DVR recordings on certain stations. It may be that the DVR's hard drive is going south but I thought that I would check with my fellow Bay Area folks before I consider swapping it out.


Off topic.
See it's more than a month between last 2 posts. Wonder if that means a lot of former users, here, cut the cord like we dis 7 months ago. Only had cable from Comcast. Internet from Google/Webpass and phone from T-Mobile.


----------



## cydeweyz

snidely said:


> Off topic.
> 
> See it's more than a month between last 2 posts. Wonder if that means a lot of former users, here, cut the cord like we dis 7 months ago. Only had cable from Comcast. Internet from Google/Webpass and phone from T-Mobile.


More activity on Comcast forums


----------



## kokishin

Cal1981 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of video glitches with significant pixelation, especially on DVR recordings on certain stations. It may be that the DVR's hard drive is going south but I thought that I would check with my fellow Bay Area folks before I consider swapping it out.


I have a Tivo Roamio Pro and two Tivo Minis on Comcast in San Jose. Haven't noticed any pixelation on live or recorded content. Which stations are you having issues with?


----------



## Milenkod

cydeweyz said:


> More activity on Comcast forums


can you point me to that Forum? Thx


----------



## bweissman

Comcast Internet here in my east bay location has been damned reliable. I will have to reboot my modem this weekend to replace my router, so I decided to capture this image.


----------



## Cal1981

Has anyone gotten their hands on the XG1v4 4K cable box?


----------



## cydeweyz

Cal1981 said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on the XG1v4 4K cable box?




Yes. Just give them a call if you want one


----------



## Cal1981

cydeweyz said:


> Yes. Just give them a call if you want one


What has your experience with the new box been? Aside from the 4K ability, are there significant differences between it and the box that it replaced. How is its internal up-scaling to 4K Have you watched any of the 4K Olympics stuff that On Demand is supposed to have? Sorry for all the questions but the information wouldbe most useful.


----------



## cydeweyz

Cal1981 said:


> What has your experience with the new box been? Aside from the 4K ability, are there significant differences between it and the box that it replaced. How is its internal up-scaling to 4K Have you watched any of the 4K Olympics stuff that On Demand is supposed to have? Sorry for all the questions but the information wouldbe most useful.




It’s smaller and faster are the pluses. Picture doesn’t really look better upscaling compressed Xfinity 720p channels. 4k HDR Olympics looks better than the last Olympics I watched in 4k thru the Sampler App Xfinity recently removed from many native TV apps. Overall, for the same monthly fee as the previous box, it’s a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## alexcoluzzi32

The XR15 remote is also sleeker and sexier. And finally just today I was able to get it working so that the TV Input button now cycles through all inputs on my soundbar, which is my main HDMI "hub" so to speak. Look under Xfinity settings > Comcast Lab, they have an option for HDMI control, set it to ON. A combination of that and IR relay and I'm in business!

Don't get too excited about the back panel of the new box, nothing works except for Cable IN and HDMI out.


----------



## wco81

So do they charge extra for that 4k box?

Or charge some kind of technology HD fee which is greater than the usual HD fee?


----------



## cydeweyz

wco81 said:


> So do they charge extra for that 4k box?
> 
> 
> 
> Or charge some kind of technology HD fee which is greater than the usual HD fee?




No


----------



## work4mike

Hi,
From a previous post, you mentioned only HDMI Out and Cable In are the only ports that work. Just wondering if that Ethernet cable connector also works? I use wired for my network to the cable box. Thanks.

Also, do you know if the bricks-n-mortar Xfinity store have these yet? i.e. Can I can simply take my old X1 box and show up at the Xfinity store for an exchange to the XG1v4 4K cable box? Thanks!



cydeweyz said:


> It’s smaller and faster are the pluses. Picture doesn’t really look better upscaling compressed Xfinity 720p channels. 4k HDR Olympics looks better than the last Olympics I watched in 4k thru the Sampler App Xfinity recently removed from many native TV apps. Overall, for the same monthly fee as the previous box, it’s a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## cydeweyz

work4mike said:


> Hi,
> 
> From a previous post, you mentioned only HDMI Out and Cable In are the only ports that work. Just wondering if that Ethernet cable connector also works? I use wired for my network to the cable box. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you know if the bricks-n-mortar Xfinity store have these yet? i.e. Can I can simply take my old X1 box and show up at the Xfinity store for an exchange to the XG1v4 4K cable box? Thanks!




I haven’t tried the Ethernet but I haven’t needed it. 
Stores may have them, but I went to 2 stores that phone support said they have them and the stores said they didn’t when I arrived, so I called back to have it shipped to me.


----------



## work4mike

Thanks for your reply.
I'll definitely keep that in mind regarding your experience at the stores.



cydeweyz said:


> I haven’t tried the Ethernet but I haven’t needed it.
> Stores may have them, but I went to 2 stores that phone support said they have them and the stores said they didn’t when I arrived, so I called back to have it shipped to me.


----------



## alexcoluzzi32

I haven’t tried the Ethernet jack either but remember with Comcast you have the cable modem for Internet access. Any firmware updates or streaming through the box is coming over the coax. The box doesn’t have WiFi so it shouldn’t be interacting with the cable modem at all. At least that’s how I understand it.


Sony XBR-55A1E
Sony HTST5000
Sony UPB-X800
Apple TV 4K
AudioQuest “Cinnamon” HDMI Cables


----------



## work4mike

Thanks! You are absolutely correct. 



alexcoluzzi32 said:


> I haven’t tried the Ethernet jack either but remember with Comcast you have the cable modem for Internet access. Any firmware updates or streaming through the box is coming over the coax. The box doesn’t have WiFi so it shouldn’t be interacting with the cable modem at all. At least that’s how I understand it.
> 
> 
> Sony XBR-55A1E
> Sony HTST5000
> Sony UPB-X800
> Apple TV 4K
> AudioQuest “Cinnamon” HDMI Cables


----------



## alexcoluzzi32

cydeweyz said:


> I haven’t tried the Ethernet but I haven’t needed it.
> Stores may have them, but I went to 2 stores that phone support said they have them and the stores said they didn’t when I arrived, so I called back to have it shipped to me.


Local store here in Palo Alto, CA had never even seen the XR15 remote before so yeah, I'd call them and have them ship you one, and ask them to waive the $15 shipping fee.


----------



## Milenkod

I've been with DirecTV for the better part of the year so I've been out of the Xfinity scene. What, exactly, does Xfinity have for 4K content currently? Any plans to expand 4k offerings in 2018?


----------



## alexcoluzzi32

Milenkod said:


> I've been with DirecTV for the better part of the year so I've been out of the Xfinity scene. What, exactly, does Xfinity have for 4K content currently? Any plans to expand 4k offerings in 2018?


Nothing except for Olympics on Demand, and yes


----------



## c3

Many prices are going up again, including the Broadcast TV Fee which will be $8.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> Many prices are going up again, including the Broadcast TV Fee which will be $8.


No notice about that in my April bill so maybe next month. Still at $7.00 here. I can remember when Limited Basic was $15-$18 in total, for all the local channels we get now.

What other prices are going up?


----------



## Barovelli

Keenan said:


> No notice about that in my April bill so maybe next month. Still at $7.00 here. I can remember when Limited Basic was $15-$18 in total, for all the local channels we get now.
> 
> What other prices are going up?


Performance internet is reported to go up $10. Wonder if it includes Performance Plus, which is what I (sadly) pay for.

In my beach town Broadcast TV Fee is $6, Regional sports is $5.

And I remember when Limited Basic cost $11 and you did not need a cable box, so get them hoodlums offa my lawn.


----------



## c3

Keenan said:


> What other prices are going up?



See attachment.


----------



## wco81

Hmm, glad I'm on a two year contract.

Been getting ads from AT&T promising up to 100 Mbps. That would be a step down from my current Comcast speed and when I last checked 2-3 years ago, there was no AT&T Giga offered for my house nor a nearby U-Verse node. So I wonder if I'd get anywhere near that speed.

Then who knows what their data caps are.


Hope there are more options when my contract runs out in another 12-18 months. Supposedly AT&T and Verizon are both going to offer residential 5G but that may still be at least a couple of years out.


----------



## Cal1981

I've been getting a lot of audio dropouts across the board recently. On tonight's NBA Finals game they are really getting annoying. Anyone else in the Bay Area having these problems?


----------



## bweissman

Cal1981 said:


> I've been getting a lot of audio dropouts across the board recently. On tonight's NBA Finals game they are really getting annoying. Anyone else in the Bay Area having these problems?


Yes, but for me, "recently" doesn't apply. I've been getting video as well as audio dropouts for years here in the East Bay. For a time, Comcast was addressing this on their forums, thinking it was unusual. Those threads seem to have died out as people realized it would never get fixed.


----------



## kokishin

Cal1981 said:


> I've been getting a lot of audio dropouts across the board recently. On tonight's NBA Finals game they are really getting annoying. Anyone else in the Bay Area having these problems?


I live in SJ. I was watching the NBA finals on Comcast 1007 (KGO) last night on a Tivo Roamio Pro. No dropouts of any kind.


----------



## Keenan

I watched the 2nd half and had a single dropout but it didn't feel like the average audio dropout, hard to describe but I did not get the sense it was an audio dropout issue of the type we're talking here. Other than that, it was perfect. I watch so little ABC nowadays but I do recall a few years ago that KGO had all sorts of audio issues including dropouts.

Santa Rosa - TiVo Roamio Pro


----------



## snidely

Altho cut cord a year ago - still get msgs. fm. this group. Just want to say watching game via KGO via Google's YTube Live streaming service was perfect. Am in Okld. and can't recall quality of KGO on Comcast.


----------



## Keenan

Speaking of cord-cutting, I was forced to watch the Dodger game on Fox yesterday instead of my usual way of MLB.tv app on an Apple TV 4K and I can't believe how awful it looked. The infield grass looked like it was swarming with bugs and it was just generally unsharp, out of focus and crappy looking. MLB.tv game streams via the ATV absolutely smoke the garbage available from Fox.


----------



## abg

Anyone here get Amazon Prime on their X1 unit yet?


----------



## snidely

*Off topic?*

It's interesting that this forum is down to less than 1 post a month - instead of many per day. In my case it's because we cut the cord 9 months ago.


----------



## abg

abg said:


> Anyone here get Amazon Prime on their X1 unit yet?



I'll answer my own question to say that it showed up on our unit today.


----------



## Barovelli

snidely said:


> It's interesting that this forum is down to less than 1 post a month - instead of many per day. In my case it's because we cut the cord 9 months ago.


Good to see some OGs still around.

All the talk about X-whatever left me in the dust. Don't have one, never touch them so it's a non-topic for me. I touch Spectrum Worldboxes all the time but do not live in the system. So it's Tivo with lifetime sub is what keeps me subscribing. Once C* kicks out the cable card subs I'll look for alternates. 

Streaming is OK, but I am hooked on DVRs. Must have FFWD.


----------



## snidely

Barovelli said:


> Good to see some OGs still around.
> 
> All the talk about X-whatever left me in the dust. Don't have one, never touch them so it's a non-topic for me. I touch Spectrum Worldboxes all the time but do not live in the system. So it's Tivo with lifetime sub is what keeps me subscribing. Once C* kicks out the cable card subs I'll look for alternates.
> 
> Streaming is OK, but I am hooked on DVRs. Must have FFWD.


I think most Streaming services have FFWD. Ours does. (YouTube Live). Unlimited storage for nine months.


----------



## mazman49

snidely said:


> It's interesting that this forum is down to less than 1 post a month - instead of many per day. In my case it's because we cut the cord 9 months ago.


Another possibility is that Comcast hasn't added any new HD channels in the Bay Area in years.


----------



## c3

You still need Internet service by cutting the cord. Comcast is essentially the only ISP for my location, and including tax and fees, I'm paying about $65 for Internet and Limited Basic.


Comcast's citywide outage in Mountain View made the news. No TV/Internet for about 24 hours.


----------



## wco81

c3 said:


> You still need Internet service by cutting the cord. Comcast is essentially the only ISP for my location, and including tax and fees, I'm paying about $65 for Internet and Limited Basic.



Yup, it's hard to get away from them.

Supposedly Verizon and AT&T will offer 5G to the home service but who knows how quickly they will roll that out and how competitive it will be in terms of price and cap.


----------



## Dak60

abg said:


> I'll answer my own question to say that it showed up on our unit today.


It showed up for me a week or so ago, but I had to upgrade the x1 box first. Replacement came yesterday and everything is working fine and prime was able to be activated. They did send the XR15 remote with the replacement box. Have it programmed up, but it will not power on or off my Yamaha audio receiver. Has anyone been able to have a Comcast remote work completely with their Yamaha audio system? Very frustrating that this cannot be accomplished in this day and age of high tech.


----------



## Dak60

Got everything to work by changing over to use HDMI-ARC.


----------



## gaderson

c3 said:


> You still need Internet service by cutting the cord. Comcast is essentially the only ISP for my location, and including tax and fees, I'm paying about $65 for Internet and Limited Basic.
> 
> 
> Comcast's citywide outage in Mountain View made the news. No TV/Internet for about 24 hours.


I'm North of downtown and didn't notice anything, but, my Mom is over by MV High School, and she lost everything for a day or so, but, still ESPN and the other sports channels still don't come in — mostly pixelated or just 'no signal' error message (was trying to watch the Stanford Volleyball NCAA Championship). I'll need to call them up again and see what I can find out. Rebooted the TiVo bolt multiple times, and still nothing. I'll need to call next week, though will probably wait until after Christmas, she really only watches Warriors games so...


----------



## alexcoluzzi32

Dak60 said:


> Got everything to work by changing over to use HDMI-ARC.



Does this mean HDMI/CEC is back in the X1 UI?


----------



## Dak60

Can’t answer that specifically. The hdmi-arc is handled by the TV not the x1 box.


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone recall when was the last time that we got any new HD channels? Comcast is lagging behind other providers in this arena.


----------



## c3

Broadcast TV fee is going up to $9.50, from the current $8.00.


----------



## wco81

c3 said:


> Broadcast TV fee is going up to $9.50, from the current $8.00.


When did they last raise it?

Pretty sure this is at least the second time in the last 12 months.


----------



## c3

It's about once a year.


5/2018: $8
7/2017: $7
before 7/2017: $5


----------



## wco81

So almost doubled in two years.


----------



## mazman49

wco81 said:


> So almost doubled in two years.


So much for being on a "contract"


----------



## Cal1981

So there have been reports that Xfinity is going to zap Starz HD from its channel lineup because the shining lights there feel that Epix is an adequate replacement. Some municipalities in the eastern part of the country have received letters from Crapcast to this effect withe the cutoff scheduled for this month. I called Customer Service and spoke to someone possibly in Mumbai who denied that we were losing Starz. We'll see. I also asked her why the company web site is showing 1GB internet speed is now standard with the triple or quadruple bundles yet we have received no notice of this. Apparently we can get it but may need an upgraded modem first. I'm going to call tech support to discuss this.


----------



## c3

Broadcast TV fee is going up again!

2/2020: $13.90
4/2019: $9.50
5/2018: $8
7/2017: $7
before 7/2017: $5


----------



## c3

Cal1981 said:


> I also asked her why the company web site is showing 1GB internet speed is now standard with the triple or quadruple bundles.


Based on the price list in my latest bill, 1GB is part of some triple/quad packages, but not all.


----------



## Cal1981

c3 said:


> Based on the price list in my latest bill, 1GB is part of some triple/quad packages, but not all.


 Although I got a negotiated discount price, I have Digital Premier260+ Channels with 500Mbps speed which has exactly the same specs as the Premier Pro+ Triple Play Includes Preferred+ package but it has 1Gb speed. I would have to pay $21 more/month for 1GB speed. No thanks. I get close to 600Mbps speed on my PC's wired network connection and anywhere from 350 (near router to 250Mbps (furthest point from router) on the 5Ghz WiFi band so it's not worth it to me. I'm thinking of paring down my service anyway, dumping the premium channels when my price deal lapses and getting some of those as individual steaming accounts. Comcast is getting more outrageous in its pricing every year and for what it charges, it's HD signal is sub-par due to compression and overloading frequencies with too many channels . I watched the Superbowl on Amazon Prime in 4k/HDR and it was outstanding. Comcast's 4K offerings are still very limited and I suspect will be well into the future.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> Broadcast TV fee is going up again!
> 
> 2/2020: $13.90
> 4/2019: $9.50
> 5/2018: $8
> 7/2017: $7
> before 7/2017: $5


Mine is currently $9.50 on my bill that's due Feb 7th. Aren't they supposed to notify you when they plan to make those increases or is that something they just don't bother with anymore?


----------



## cydeweyz

c3 said:


> Based on the price list in my latest bill, 1GB is part of some triple/quad packages, but not all.




Does it also remove the data cap?


----------



## Keenan

cydeweyz said:


> Does it also remove the data cap?


I looked at the packages and there's no mention of that, in fact, it even provides a link to data usage and I think there's a link for whether or not your market has data caps.


----------



## cydeweyz

Keenan said:


> I looked at the packages and there's no mention of that, in fact, it even provides a link to data usage and I think there's a link for whether or not your market has data caps.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## gaderson

Cal1981 said:


> So there have been reports that Xfinity is going to zap Starz HD from its channel lineup because the shining lights there feel that Epix is an adequate replacement. Some municipalities in the eastern part of the country have received letters from Crapcast to this effect withe the cutoff scheduled for this month. I called Customer Service and spoke to someone possibly in Mumbai who denied that we were losing Starz. We'll see. I also asked her why the company web site is showing 1GB internet speed is now standard with the triple or quadruple bundles yet we have received no notice of this. Apparently we can get it but may need an upgraded modem first. I'm going to call tech support to discuss this.


They dropped Cinemax last year so looks like I’ll also be dropping stuff too.


----------



## Cliff Olson

cydeweyz said:


> Thanks for checking.


I went from just 500gb internet to bundling cable TV and 600gb internet in mid-January. This package only has a $10 unlimited data charge. When I had just internet, it was $50/month. I dont know what you have to purchase to qualify for the new price though. 

Sent from my Samsung S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## c3

Keenan said:


> Mine is currently $9.50 on my bill that's due Feb 7th. Aren't they supposed to notify you when they plan to make those increases or is that something they just don't bother with anymore?


The notice appeared on my Jan 2 bill, and I was charged $13.90 on my Feb 2 bill.

Customer-owned equipment credit seems to have increased from $2.50 to $5.00.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> The notice appeared on my Jan 2 bill, and I was charged $13.90 on my Feb 2 bill.
> 
> Customer-owned equipment credit seems to have increased from $2.50 to $5.00.


It was in mine too, I had separated the price list from the actual bill and never got around to even looking at it. I have the same increase to $13.90 which is an insane 46% over the previous rate. I don't see any mention of a customer-owned equipment credit though.


----------



## c3

Keenan said:


> I don't see any mention of a customer-owned equipment credit though.


It's not on the price sheet. I received $5 credit on the Feb 2 bill. I hope that's the new regular credit, not a one-time glitch.


----------



## Keenan

c3 said:


> It's not on the price sheet. I received $5 credit on the Feb 2 bill. I hope that's the new regular credit, not a one-time glitch.


I hope so too as it will help with that highway robbery broadcast fee increase.


----------



## c3

The regular rate for my service level has actually dropped. I have Internet Plus Basic (Limited Basic and 75Mbps Internet), which has $78.95 list price, brought down to $54.95 with retention 2-year contract. The equivalent new package is Choice TV Select Double Play (Limited Basic and 100Mbps Internet), which has $65 list price, a $13.95 drop. However, a customer who does not look at the new options may continue to pay for the higher regular price.


----------



## Cal1981

Well look what I got from Crapcast today via Email. 

_*"Our goal is always to deliver the shows and movies our customers love to watch at the best value possible. In December we let you know about EPIX, an exciting new addition to your channel lineup. With EPIX you’re getting unlimited access to hit movies, critically acclaimed original series like Godfather of Harlem, starring and executive produced by Oscar-winner Forest Whitaker, documentaries and more, uncut and commercial-free. 

We also wanted to remind you that beginning February 11, 2020, Starz will no longer be included with your package. If you'd like to keep Starz, you can do so at a special rate of $5 per month for the next 6 months and then $8.99 per month after that. Beginning February 11, you can order Starz through the Starz channel on your Xfinity TV box, or by calling 1-800-xfinity. Please note that this special $5 per month offer is only available through February 28. 

For more information about how you can get Starz, visit here*."

_The reports about Starz being zapped were true. Epix is not an fair replacement for Starz. It's too bad that the only options we have are Comcast, ATT/Direct (no NFL Network/Redzone is a showstopper for me) and Dish (are they still alive?). I just got an Nvidia Shield TV "tube" and find that it's picture quality is a tick better than Roku's or Fire TV Stick's. The Shield has an AI Enhancer that makes some 1080P programs look close to 4K quality and it's Dolby Vision/HDR10/Atmos performance is excellent. Netflix now has a vast array of programming in Dolby Vision that looks great. Because the Shield is an Android TV device, Comcast does not allow the HBO GO and Showtime Anytime streaming apps to work on it (although Epix does, and there is a way to enable HBO GO). Starz does not allow the use of its streaming app using your Comcast account credentials on any platform. Given all of this, I need to rethink my Comcast package. I'm going to look at getting rid of my premium channels and subscribing to some individually outside of Comcast knowing that their apps will then always be available on any of the streaming devices with vastly superior video/audio quality. HBO, Starz and Showtime are a combined $35/month. Some of Comcast's non-premium triple bundle packages still have 600Mpbs internet speed and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Keenan

Cal1981 said:


> Well look what I got from Crapcast today via Email.
> 
> _*"Our goal is always to deliver the shows and movies our customers love to watch at the best value possible. In December we let you know about EPIX, an exciting new addition to your channel lineup. With EPIX you’re getting unlimited access to hit movies, critically acclaimed original series like Godfather of Harlem, starring and executive produced by Oscar-winner Forest Whitaker, documentaries and more, uncut and commercial-free.
> 
> We also wanted to remind you that beginning February 11, 2020, Starz will no longer be included with your package. If you'd like to keep Starz, you can do so at a special rate of $5 per month for the next 6 months and then $8.99 per month after that. Beginning February 11, you can order Starz through the Starz channel on your Xfinity TV box, or by calling 1-800-xfinity. Please note that this special $5 per month offer is only available through February 28.
> 
> For more information about how you can get Starz, visit here*."
> 
> _The reports about Starz being zapped were true. Epix is not an fair replacement for Starz. It's too bad that the only options we have are Comcast, ATT/Direct (no NFL Network/Redzone is a showstopper for me) and Dish (are they still alive?). I just got an Nvidia Shield TV "tube" and find that it's picture quality is a tick better than Roku's or Fire TV Stick's. The Shield has an AI Enhancer that makes some 1080P programs look close to 4K quality and it's Dolby Vision/HDR10/Atmos performance is excellent. Netflix now has a vast array of programming in Dolby Vision that looks great. Because the Shield is an Android TV device, Comcast does not allow the HBO GO and Showtime Anytime streaming apps to work on it (although Epix does, and there is a way to enable HBO GO). Starz does not allow the use of its streaming app using your Comcast account credentials on any platform. Given all of this, I need to rethink my Comcast package. I'm going to look at getting rid of my premium channels and subscribing to some individually outside of Comcast knowing that their apps will then always be available on any of the streaming devices with vastly superior video/audio quality. HBO, Starz and Showtime are a combined $35/month. Some of Comcast's non-premium triple bundle packages still have 600Mpbs internet speed and that's good enough for me.


The HBO Go app works on the 2019 Shield with Comcast broadband, what happens when you try it? There's a glitch in the credential linking but a second try at the linking should work.


----------



## Cal1981

Keenan said:


> The HBO Go app works on the 2019 Shield with Comcast broadband, what happens when you try it? There's a glitch in the credential linking but a second try at the linking should work.


I can confirm that the HBO Go "fix" works on the Shield but who knows for how long. I was on a long online chat with a Comcast rep who didn't even know that Starz had been zapped. She did point out that it would cost $5/month but I countered with the fact that after six months it would go up to $9/month which is what Starz charges for private subscriptions. I had her run some numbers on some of the various packages. To get a package similar to mine minus Starz and with 1GB Internet speed it would cost me at least $35/month more than my current bill. Pretty outrageous. Converting to the newer packages with Netflix/Showtime or HBO/Showtime would still cost me $15-$20/month more. No thanks. I'm ready to jump down to the triple bundle package with no premium channels and 600Mbps speed at $30 less than I'm about to pay with Comcast's latest rate increases. Again the additional $35/month for HBO, Showtime and Starz (the latter is not a must compared to the first two so I may not get it) streaming services would bring my monthly to around what it's about to become with Comcast but at least I won't be giving that $35 to them a small satisfaction but one that I'll take.


----------



## KyL416

Cal1981 said:


> Starz does not allow the use of its streaming app using your Comcast account credentials on any platform.


It's the other way around. Comcast was the one who blocked the ability to login from the app because Starz launched their OTT service using the same app instead of a seperate one like HBO and Showtime do, even though no other cable, sat or telco provider had a problem continuing to allow their customers to login:
https://www.multichannel.com/news/comcast-wont-authenticate-subs-new-starz-app-404340


----------



## Cal1981

So I pulled the trigger on the cheaper triple bundle and picked up a 4K DVR. Getting it to recognize its remote was brutal and I a had service call scheduled for tomorrow but all of a sudden the remote started working. I have it set for 2160 HD UHD 60fps but I've noticed that some commercials are not filling the 16x9 screen completely (more like 12x9) so the aspect ratio changes when the actual program comes back. I have to research that a little more. My Premium channels are zapped except for Epix which is still available. Let's see if that lasts. I signed up for trials of HBO and Showtime streaming but will no doubt keep them.


----------



## gaderson

KyL416 said:


> It's the other way around. Comcast was the one who blocked the ability to login from the app because Starz launched their OTT service using the same app instead of a seperate one like HBO and Showtime do, even though no other cable, sat or telco provider had a problem continuing to allow their customers to login:
> https://www.multichannel.com/news/comcast-wont-authenticate-subs-new-starz-app-404340


Well, that explains that. 
STARZ went away in the last few weeks and two EPIX HD channels showed up, one in the 800s with a schedule (on my TiVo) and one in the 1000s that is all ‘TBD’. I was able to figure out which app to install on my Apple TV and was able to watch the last two episodes of War of the worlds in 4k HDR, so not all bad. And it seems STARZEncore is still showing up. 
Maybe I’ll check with Comcast once the show is over. 
And, my team is out of the Europa Cup so might drop the sports package to save a bit.


----------



## brimorga

I'm bored during CV and need a project. I have a TiVo Roamio pro. I'm thinking about adding a Tivo roamio OTA and an antenna to get better picture quality for OTA channels. Wife won't approve anything external so it'll probably need to go in the attic. I tried creating a DIY coat hanger antenna and mounting it in the garage, but the ability to pick up all the locals didn't really work. I could almost get them all, but it didn't always work all the time.

So I need some advice.

1). Is it possible to pick up all the locals in Campbell with an attic antennae and any brands/models suggested? I know the website for this, like antennaweb, say yes, but I weary of buying something given my experience. I've already tried a Mohu leaf and the wire hanger one and neither got everything all at once.

2). Is OTA worth it over cable for PQ? The locals honestly don't look terrible like some of the other channels do on Comcast, but I do love some good PQ on my 77" OLED. I know this is subjective, but I'd love to hear some opinions!

3). Any chance I could tell Comcast to shove it on their fee for 'broadcast channels' if I have OTA and don't need theirs via cable? It's such a scam that they add these fees outside of the package cost and they are skyrocketing.

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## pixelation

I think ability to pick up channels in attic depends on the type of roof you have. Overall, antenna reception in attic is better than living room. The higher the better. But I would definitely go with a more decent antenna than coat hanger unless you are very familiar with making antenna. I recently saw the highly rated 4-bay CM-4221HD on sale for $39 after coupon (TIVO).

When OTA works, its picture quality will likely surpass cable given cable recompresses the channels. I heard that Comcast has a a la carte pricing but you have to ask for it. But they set the price so it may not be cheaper depending on what you watch.


----------



## Cal1981

Just got an e-mail from Xfinity about the elimination fo some local channels that are considered to be redundant. In our service area only the NBC KCRA station in Sacramento is being removed which is no loss since it's SD only. KNTV based in San Jose but covering the entire Bay Area is the one that I've always watched since it's in HD so zapping an SD channel is no biggie.


----------



## Cal1981

Anyone seeing a lot of video glitches lately? I'm getting some image breakups/pixelation at times


----------



## Cal1981

Once again, I'm seeing a lot of video glitches and freezes specifically on the HD CNN and MSNBC channels. Anyone else?


----------



## bweissman

Cal1981 said:


> Once again, I'm seeing a lot of video glitches and freezes specifically on the HD CNN and MSNBC channels. Anyone else?


Yes, it comes & goes. Some days it seems to glitch on every show I've recorded. Other days not. One workaround is to find the show On Demand.


----------

